# Greenpoint seeds!!



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2014)

Greenpoint seeds is ran by Gu~ outta Colorado. If you all know who he is then you you the dank that he brings to the table. 

*Monster Cookies (Male) *
*Bred by 303 Seeds 
(Platinum Girl Scout Cookies x Yeti OG F1)

Crossed to:

'92 OG (Florida OG)
Bruce Banner #3 (OG Kush x Strawberry Diesel x Ft. Collins Cough)
Bubba (Pre Bubba Kush)
Colorado Flo (rumored mislabeled)
Diablo OG (Most likely Fire OG)
Forum GSC (Not gonna start it)
Gorilla Glue #4 (Chem Sis/Sour Dub x Chocolate Diesel)
Lemon G (rumoured Love Potion V1)
Pinesoul (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus)
Purple Goji (Nepali OG x Snow Lotus)
Super Sour Fire OG (Super Sour Deez x White Fire)
Alien Stardawg ( Alien Kush F2 x Stardawg)
Death Dawg ( Deathstar x Alien Dawg F3)
Gorilla Grape Gush (SR71 Purple Kush x Gorilla Grape)
Kosher Alienz (Kosher kush x Alien Kush f3)
Lemon Fizz F2 (Super Lemon Haze x Kakalak Kush)
Nightmare OG (OG Kush #18 x WhiteNightMare)
Over Flo (Colorado Flo x Faceoff OG Bx)
Spiderbite V2 (C99/WW x Super Silver Haze F3)
Starlet OG (Hollywood Pure Kush x Underdawg)
Tres Sister (Chem Sis x Tres Dawg)
Venom OG (Poison OG x Rare Dankness #1)
Elephant stomper (Purple Elephant x Grape Stomper/ aloha White Widow)
RugBurn (Ghost OGK x RD#1)
White Master Kush (SoCal Master Kush x The White)
Yeti F3 (Headband aka Underdawg)

Stardawg (Male)
Bred by Top Dawg Seeds
(Chem 4 x Tres Dawg)

1992 OG Kush
Abusive Kush x Sour D IBL
Alien StarDawg
Avakado
Brain OG
Bruce Banner #3
Bubba
Cascadian Frost
Chem 4
Colorado Flo
Cookies n Cream
Death Dawg
Diablo OG
Elephant Stomper
Famine
Florida Grape
G6 - Jet Fuel
Ghost OG
Girls Scout Cookies (Forum Cut)
Gorilla Glue #4
Grape Gorilla Gush
Grateful Breath x Grape Puff
Green Crack
Guard Dawg
Indiana Bubble Gum
irukandji
Kosher Alienz
Lemon Fizz
Lemon G (Ohio cut)
Nightmare OG
Original New Yew City Diesel
OverFlo
Pinesoul
Pura Vida
Purple goji
RugBurn
San Diego Catpiss
San Fernando Valley OG Kush
Santa Muerte
Shuteye
Spiderbite V2
Starfighter
Starlet Kush
Super Sour Fire OG
Tahoe OG
Tarnation
Tres Sister
Triangle OG Kush
Uncirculated OG Kush x Pre Soviet Afghani
White Fire #3
White master kush
Yeti OG F3





*


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm currently running death dawg x monster cookies. 8/10 on the paper towel germ method. I'm gonna veg them till around 1st of the year then flower so smoke report should be around march.


----------



## greywind (Dec 2, 2014)

His beans sold out at the Zon quick like. They all looked delicious and it was just a portion of the list up above. I'm still leery of any cookie crosses and their stability. I love to smoke the good good cooks, but I'll let others grow them. Especially new releases.


----------



## greywind (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you know if and when any of those Stardawg crosses will be released? I'd be all over those... Chem 4, Elephant Stomper, Lemon G, SFVOG, Starfighter, WiFi #3, all hit by a big, bad Stardawg stud. That's gold in bean form.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah he is currently sending out stardawg testers. So I'd imagine in the next 2 months they'll be for sale. The next male he is using is karma genetics polar bear.


----------



## ILM (Dec 2, 2014)

And the price is crazy any idea when the next drop?


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 2, 2014)

Dec 4th at firestax. Sometime in the next week at thcfarmer the zon drop just happened. His beans go quick so you gotta be quick lol.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 4, 2014)

Sale is live
Firestax has seven Monster Cookies crosses and fifteen (15) packs of Gorilla Glue #4 x Monster Cookies.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 5, 2014)

Thcbay just listed some greenpoint seeds.


----------



## Bullethighway (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey puffintuff
what kind of testing been done on them cookie crosses


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 6, 2014)

Got ne some MC X White Master Kush ,man I'm dying to pop these babies.


----------



## ILM (Dec 6, 2014)

Ya just scooped up a few bruce banner x monster cookies 
The hunts on


----------



## Rhizo (Dec 6, 2014)

Got the Goriila Glue#4xMonster Cookies but cant start a journal I guess. Should i make a journal here in the Seeds and Strains review Forum?


----------



## Rhizo (Dec 6, 2014)

says i dont have permission
 WTF


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

Ask a mod about starting a journal @Rhizo.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 6, 2014)

There is a lot of testing going on now and previously done. I think Gu said he gave away over 600 packs of the cookie crosses. There's multiple testers going on every forum around.


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 6, 2014)

Rhizo said:


> says i dont have permission
> WTF


https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/create-thread
try this link @Rhizo


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 6, 2014)

puffntuff said:


> Ask a mod about starting a journal @Rhizo.


 fyi, i just edited that post puff since hopefully i took care of it already..


----------



## mr mustache (Dec 6, 2014)

5 packs of GG4 x monster cooks. Let's do this.


----------



## sunni (Dec 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/f/grow-journals.54/create-thread
> try this link @Rhizo


he needs to be an established member first


----------



## ActionHanks (Dec 7, 2014)

Soaking 3 GG#4 and 3 bubba, both MC crosses.

Whatever happened to 303 seeds anyways. They had a lot of great crosses. Anyone in Colo know if they're still around?


----------



## THCbreeder (Dec 7, 2014)

I wanted that death star crossss


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 7, 2014)

Those stardawg crosses sound very nice. A big list of lafies he did the nasty with so I know alot of dank from that dad.

Look forward to buying some of those for sure.


----------



## puffntuff (Dec 7, 2014)

Astro I'm rocking the death dawgs right now.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2014)

ActionHanks said:


> Soaking 3 GG#4 and 3 bubba, both MC crosses.
> 
> Whatever happened to 303 seeds anyways. They had a lot of great crosses. Anyone in Colo know if they're still around?


I did some reading on THC Farmer/Green Point thread. Looks like 303 decided to go legit, marketing to legal businesses in CO.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

Just got my GG#4 cross in the mail from NGR and gotta say that while I am excited to get these gg#4 beans and run them next to Redeye Genetics Loctite (another GG#4 x). Upon opening the container I was less than impressed with the size of the beans. Wish me luck popping these as I think some wont germ but they are soaking as I type, bty I have 2 more packs (Alien Stardawg x and Tres Sister x ) in the mail from Cannazon.

Gu- Still gonna scoop up some of your Stardawg x's when they drop. Any idea when they will be ready?


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2014)

Upstate2626 said:


> Just got my GG#4 cross in the mail from NGR and gotta say that while I am excited to get these gg#4 beans and run them next to Redeye Genetics Loctite (another GG#4 x). Upon opening the container I was less than impressed with the size and maturation of the beans from Greenpoint. Only one seed was what I would call "mature", the other 10 (11 seeds in my pack) are much smaller and are very pale (more like white). Wish me luck popping these as I think some wont germ, bty I have 2 more packs (Alien Stardawg x and Tres Sister x ) in the mail from Cannazon and can only hope these next 2 packs from Gu are a lil more mature. I will let ya'll know what happens but these visually seem to be the least mature beans I have purchased in many years.
> 
> Gu- Still gonna scoop up some of your Stardawg x's when they drop. Any idea when they will be ready?


Pics?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the first 1/2 of em germing. I edited the previous post outta respect.


----------



## genuity (Dec 12, 2014)

If I remember right,I think the ones I put down looked like them...they all came up,but I feel ya on the look of them.

I think I'm only going to get one female from the 6 beans I put down of GG#4 x MC


----------



## mikey420Prop215 (Dec 12, 2014)

Wow amazing strains Big props to ~Gu jus got my GG#4 and nightmare OG and Gorilla grape gush crossed with monster cookies I hope I get at least a couple females from each strain! -Fingers crossed-


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2014)

I just ordered 2 packs of Bubba x MC from the Zon. 

This shit be exotic round hurrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## greywind (Dec 17, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> I just ordered 2 packs of Bubba x MC from the Zon.
> 
> This shit be exotic round hurrrrrrrrrrrr


Do you know if all his strains were restocked?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2014)

greywind said:


> Do you know if all his strains were restocked?


From what I can tell only about half of them were re stocked. Been creepin on there every day dreaming and wishing of my next purchase.

They weren't in stock yesterday during the day for me but appeared to be re stocked around midnight so I placed an order this morning.


----------



## greywind (Dec 17, 2014)

Ah, I was just wondering if the GG#4xMC and others had sold out that quickly... again. I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on the Alien Stardawg. It might just sit in my cart for a bit...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 17, 2014)

greywind said:


> Ah, I was just wondering if the GG#4xMC and others had sold out that quickly... again. I'm really tempted to pull the trigger on the Alien Stardawg. It might just sit in my cart for a bit...


Yeah haha GG#4 was the one I wanted too. To be honest they all sound amazing to me. All these clone strains are nowhere to be found where I'm at. I landed on the Bubba cross because I thought it would be fun to run alongside Bodhi's Bubba Kush x Appalachia and Dynasty's Bubba Kush x Ms. Universe. Should be fun.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Yeah haha GG#4 was the one I wanted too. To be honest they all sound amazing to me. All these clone strains are nowhere to be found where I'm at. I landed on the Bubba cross because I thought it would be fun to run alongside Bodhi's Bubba Kush x Appalachia and Dynasty's Bubba Kush x Ms. Universe. Should be fun.


Man, we're on the same page. I'm trying to find a nice bubba hybrid myself. Running some Sunshine Daydream, Peyote Purple, and Caramel Candy Kush...... gotta be a keeper in there somewhere!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Dec 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Man, we're on the same page. I'm trying to find a nice bubba hybrid myself. Running some Sunshine Daydream, Peyote Purple, and Caramel Candy Kush...... gotta be a keeper in there somewhere!


Ya know I contemplated grabbing some SSDD for a couple days since it's actually in stock but I ultimately opted for Greenpoint because its such better value than Bodhi. Half the price.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

D_Urbmon said:


> Ya know I contemplated grabbing some SSDD for a couple days since it's actually in stock but I ultimately opted for Greenpoint because its such better value than Bodhi. Half the price.



I hear ya, but so far my luck with Bodhi has been stellar. I have yet to run a strain from him and be disappointed.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 18, 2014)

How can you call this guy a breeder though, pollen chucker yes, breeder no. The lines are blurred these days between pollen chucker and breeder. 

I have 15 or so strains, I could easily acquire 15 more… if I took one of my 2 males and hit all those, would that make me a breeder, no a pollen chucker. Breeding implies two things, A. you worked the line to create something new or B. you found 2 very suitable mates and have a good F1 line. Too many breeders these days just take the most hyped strains and hit them with their male (which is typically from someone else's last year release) he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that. 

Just another example of the TGA style breeding… hit elite females in F1 and call it good, hermies are ok apparently these days so even if they hermie you're all good.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 24, 2015)

Grojak said:


> How can you call this guy a breeder though, pollen chucker yes, breeder no. The lines are blurred these days between pollen chucker and breeder.
> 
> I have 15 or so strains, I could easily acquire 15 more… if I took one of my 2 males and hit all those, would that make me a breeder, no a pollen chucker. Breeding implies two things, A. you worked the line to create something new or B. you found 2 very suitable mates and have a good F1 line. Too many breeders these days just take the most hyped strains and hit them with their male (which is typically from someone else's last year release) he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that.
> 
> Just another example of the TGA style breeding… hit elite females in F1 and call it good, hermies are ok apparently these days so even if they hermie you're all good.


I noticed your aja avatar.

Can you tell me what Aja Seeds has to offer and what current projects are you working on?


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 24, 2015)

Grojak said:


> How can you call this guy a breeder though, pollen chucker yes, breeder no. The lines are blurred these days between pollen chucker and breeder.
> 
> I have 15 or so strains, I could easily acquire 15 more… if I took one of my 2 males and hit all those, would that make me a breeder, no a pollen chucker. Breeding implies two things, A. you worked the line to create something new or B. you found 2 very suitable mates and have a good F1 line. Too many breeders these days just take the most hyped strains and hit them with their male (which is typically from someone else's last year release) he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that.
> 
> Just another example of the TGA style breeding… hit elite females in F1 and call it good, hermies are ok apparently these days so even if they hermie you're all good.




This seems to be the way some people are doing things, I have bought around 20 packs of Bodhi's stock and never had issues so if Gu's males are real studs we are in for a treat but I do see a trend to hit tons of cuts with select males instead of working strains like companies did overseas in years past ie- Serious Seeds.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 24, 2015)

Grojak said:


> How can you call this guy a breeder though, pollen chucker yes, breeder no. The lines are blurred these days between pollen chucker and breeder.
> 
> I have 15 or so strains, I could easily acquire 15 more… if I took one of my 2 males and hit all those, would that make me a breeder, no a pollen chucker. Breeding implies two things, A. you worked the line to create something new or B. you found 2 very suitable mates and have a good F1 line. Too many breeders these days just take the most hyped strains and hit them with their male (which is typically from someone else's last year release) he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that.
> 
> Just another example of the TGA style breeding… hit elite females in F1 and call it good, hermies are ok apparently these days so even if they hermie you're all good.



You do have some valid points I agree with, I mean using last years stock from other breeders for their males instead of searching themselves, not just Green Point but other folks do it as well. I say, if you dont like this new trend- steer clear of them. Myself- I am knee deep in Greenpoint Beans atm and if unwanted things happen in flower- I have myself to blame for getting caught up in the hype. Just my personal opinion and I have respect for Gu- hoping for the best but prepared to handle the situation if things go south. I am investing in these Stardawg X's pretty hard bc of growing some S1's of it. Stardawg had the smell, the crust, structure and stone. One of the best all-arounders I have grown.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Jan 24, 2015)

puffntuff said:


> Astro I'm rocking the death dawgs right now.


I picked up that cross also among a few others- lets wish us both the best! I really wanted the ECSD x Star Dawg but missed em. Bummed about missing that one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grojak (Jan 24, 2015)

Upstate2626 said:


> You do have some valid points I agree with, I mean using last years stock from other breeders for their males instead of searching themselves, not just Green Point but other folks do it as well. I say, if you dont like this new trend- steer clear of them. Myself- I am knee deep in Greenpoint Beans atm and if unwanted things happen in flower- I have myself to blame for getting caught up in the hype. Just my personal opinion and I have respect for Gu- hoping for the best but prepared to handle the situation if things go south. I am investing in these Stardawg X's pretty hard bc of growing some S1's of it. Stardawg had the smell, the crust, structure and stone. One of the best all-arounders I have grown.



Steer clear I do  speaking of Stardawg crosses I personally know Lemonhoko (green bean seeds) it's good to see GP using his Alien Stardawg but also seems crazy offering beans on firestax of a current breeders work on there. I do typically steer away from the hype pollen chucking projects. 

My next runs will something of the 3 probably… Green Beanz Chem DD F2 (I ran a cross of his with the Chem DD dad and got a Chem DD pheno I love) Moto Rebel Apollo 13 F4 for a project I want to work with my bros grim Apollo 11 genius pheno and Reefermans Willie Nelson….

currently running my own testers ATF and Double Purple Doja hit with Blue Satellite 2.2 pollen.


----------



## JayJayGrowVt (Jan 24, 2015)

Is anybody running the San Diego Cat Piss × Stardawg from Greenpoint?


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jan 25, 2015)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> I noticed your aja avatar.
> 
> Can you tell me what Aja Seeds has to offer and what current projects are you working on?


I'm curious about that myself. Less than 2 years ago the guy was asking what ppm veg plants should be getting.


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 25, 2015)

Grojak said:


> Steer clear I do  speaking of Stardawg crosses I personally know Lemonhoko (green bean seeds) it's good to see GP using his Alien Stardawg but also seems crazy offering beans on firestax of a current breeders work on there. I do typically steer away from the hype pollen chucking projects.
> .


Is Green Beanz US or UK? CO?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 25, 2015)

green beanz is from the PNW, US


----------



## Cowboy Kahlil (Jan 25, 2015)

typoerror said:


> green beanz is from the PNW, US


As am I. And I usually prefer to buy local. Especially loco.


----------



## Grojak (Jan 27, 2015)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I'm curious about that myself. Less than 2 years ago the guy was asking what ppm veg plants should be getting.


This statement does not make sense, if you want to talk genetics though I'm all ears. I don't see how asking opinions of fellow growers ppm is relevant to ones ability to pheno hunt, male selection, breeding and selective IBL, please explain this to me.

If you're asking what I have for ammo to attack me lol fucktard, but if you really want to know whats in the works.

Available (I use a Serous Seeds Bubblegum male for this project, 3 years in the works)

Bubblegum F2's 

Next Gens Dynamite x BG

Chemdog x BG

Gods Gift x BG

Test Strains

Original Bros Grim Genius cut of Apollo 11 x Blue Satellite 2.2

ATF x BS 2.2

Double Purple Doja x BS 2.2

and in the works…. Black Cherry Soda, Chem 4 and Semsi Star all will be hit with my BS 2.2

Apollo 11 x Apollo 13 F4 (moto rebel)

Princess 75 x Apollo 13 f4

Ghost Train Haze #1 x Apollo 13 F4


----------



## calyxian (Jan 27, 2015)

Grojak said:


> This statement does not make sense, if you want to talk genetics though I'm all ears. I don't see how asking opinions of fellow growers ppm is relevant to ones ability to pheno hunt, male selection, breeding and selective IBL, please explain this to me.
> 
> If you're asking what I have for ammo to attack me lol fucktard, but if you really want to know whats in the works.
> 
> ...


If you ever need another tester for your DPD x BS 2.2 I'm down.
Any pics of your studs&girls online already?


----------



## Grojak (Jan 27, 2015)

calyxian said:


> If you ever need another tester for your DPD x BS 2.2 I'm down.
> Any pics of your studs&girls online already?



Hey thanks but DPD is all in house grown, I'm looking amp up the taste of the DPD with the BS 2.2 while maintaining the purple of the DPD, figure it's a few generations out at this point.

I got a lot of photos of the old BG lines but the BS project is so new i just moved my first round of ATF x BS 2.2 into flower, DPD's are right behind them.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 28, 2015)

I just ordered Sour Diesel x Stardawg to go along with the Famine x Stardawg . This should take care of my Chem needs.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 28, 2015)

I grabbed the g6 jet fuel x star dawg ,the days are changing once you would of paid a fortune for genetics like these that's if you got the chance to even buy them great work gu


----------



## lemmy714 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just ordered some Super Sour Fire Og x Stardawg from GrowGreenSeeds.com. All packs are on sale for 40 dollars and they have a ton of packs left.


----------



## King Arthur (Mar 28, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> I just ordered some Super Sour Fire Og x Stardawg from GrowGreenSeeds.com. All packs are on sale for 40 dollars and they have a ton of packs left.


I would but all they have is stardawg and cookies crosses.


----------



## lemmy714 (Mar 30, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I would but all they have is stardawg and cookies crosses.


Og crosses coming soon. Sign up for free testers Wednesday


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 1, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> Og crosses coming soon. Sign up for free testers Wednesday


I appreciate the information!  Where exactly does one sign up for the testers though;. I guess I am a little late asking as it is wednesday but I wasn't in town!


----------



## lemmy714 (Apr 2, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> I appreciate the information!  Where exactly does one sign up for the testers though;. I guess I am a little late asking as it is wednesday but I wasn't in town!


It was on greenpoint seeds website. It opened at 8pm mst time. It was filled in 10 min. I'm sorry you were late seeing the post


----------



## King Arthur (Apr 2, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> It was on greenpoint seeds website. It opened at 8pm mst time. It was filled in 10 min. I'm sorry you were late seeing the post


It is all good brother, I have way too many seeds right now. I gotta tame the jungle right now.


----------



## neonknight420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I think it filled up in more like 3mins. As soon as I signed up I went back and took a look and it said testing is closed.


----------



## heelzballer (Apr 13, 2015)

Anyone running elephant stomper x stardawg right now? Just popped about 8 beans and wanted to see what I was in for regarding stretch, veg time, feeding etc,..


----------



## heelzballer (Jun 8, 2015)

Bump


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 17, 2016)

where are all the pics for the overflow monster cookies?????cmon people I need porn now!!!!


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 17, 2016)

First time buying from greenpoint


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2016)

Gu is a stand up dude.

I hit him up on another forum and politely spoke to him about the intersex problems I had on my Bubba x MC and he agreed to send me out a couple packs of my choice from his website.

Those Stardawg and PBOG crosses look fucking killer!


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 4, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Gu is a stand up dude.
> 
> I hit him up on another forum and politely spoke to him about the intersex problems I had on my Bubba x MC and he agreed to send me out a couple packs of my choice from his website.
> 
> Those Stardawg and PBOG crosses look fucking killer!


picked up a skypilot and CBD Cherry Wine......but  gonna getm up real soon.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Mar 4, 2016)

Awesome Sky Pilot was one of my choices! It was a tough choice between that and Stardawg Bx


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 4, 2016)

Got mine today


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 5, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Got mine today
> View attachment 3623579


+when are you going to start those?Im going to sow this weekend .be good to run m and see who can get the best bud.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 5, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> +when are you going to start those?Im going to sow this weekend .be good to run m and see who can get the best bud.


Not sure. I am going to put a few of these outdoors in June but I don't have my indoor grow going yet.
I'll get it going this month hopefully.


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 5, 2016)

I just put out two autos.quarter pounder with cheese and cheesedog.never done any autos before .I usually germ with soil in a cup .get it wet.poke a hole.drop seed.cover seed .wait.as of somewhat recent I did that with some of gu's tinyass seeds and none of them popped.so he sent me flo monster cookies and ive been sketched out to try THE DIRT METHOD,lol,with his gear,however in open grow I was given a cool paper towel folding technique that keeps the moisture longer in a plastic sandwich bag.Have you ever tried that ?


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

Update* Gu~ never sent the packs and ignored my follow ups


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 25, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Update* Gu~ never sent the packs and ignored my follow ups


disappointing!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 25, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> disappointing!


It is a little disappointing but he gave me his phone number so I just may try shooting him a text or phone call. I guess I shouldn't say ignored my follow ups he could have simply missed them.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 26, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> It is a little disappointing but he gave me his phone number so I just may try shooting him a text or phone call. I guess I shouldn't say ignored my follow ups he could have simply missed them.


I have got seeds from GU,they are all small hard seeds that are a bitch to germ.i spent a lot of money and even got cherry wine seeds for $140 1 out of 5 popped and its barely holding on.i usually use soil that I get wet,poke a hole and drop the seed in and over 2 decades of buying seeds...get this as far back as when marc emery and cannabis culture had an ordering catalogue inside,early girl purple lightning and my seeds have always popped within 7 days.I just managed to get monster cookies to pop along side sky pilot...7 days on monster sky pilot 3 plus weeks.in the same container FUCK!!!!!Im skerred to plant my other cherry wine,cbd strain to help friends with assbergers.GU yer karma gonna bite ya if ya don't hook me more cbd at least.so the other day to prove to myself that it wasn't my technique , I got 3 feminized seeds from ripper seeds and they popped in 4 days.So I messaged him and never heard back. I wanna support good seed breeders that support you and me,theyre paycheck.all his seeds sell out so fast???I think not,he plays a good marketing scheme to put out seeds,then say they sold out to make us the consumer think oh shit I missed out...THEN he makes them available again so you think I better hurry knowing that we will jump to get the seeds that """everyone wants"""".genius really.but now that I have managed to get some of his gear to sew I will save my ass chewing til I see the quality and if they are what he claims them to be,and I must say,they better be up to gage green,bodhi,professor p,in house,dna status or I will take to all the forums calling him a fraud.Even Connoisseur has great customer service and he a one man machine offering up seeds to you when there are hermie or low female counts.BTW conn's Labador and haze crosses are exactly what they are marketed at.Good luck with him.he did send me monster flo seeds that I popped in 3 weeks,but I hesitated on even trying them til now because I hate wasting my time and love to the best plant on earth when they're not going to make it.PEACE. and GU if you are reading this,dont be a hack when lots of people are giving you a chance .as of now I wait and see what your genetics have to offer IF I can getm to finish all the way through to my lungs.


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 26, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> I have got seeds from GU,they are all small hard seeds that are a bitch to germ.


This kind of worries me as I just put down a pack of Stardawg bx1 and the seeds were exactly how you stated.. 

only paid 60$ for the pack, so it's not a huge deal. I'm just really excited about the genetics. I'll cross my fingers. Good luck with the little that popped for you brotha.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2016)

dude makes a mill hybrids and has to make a stardawg bx? id be mad if i was jj as well. bodhi makes blockhead until steve crys, then he says im not making blockhead anymore. whats right is right....


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> dude makes a mill hybrids and has to make a stardawg bx? id be mad if i was jj as well. bodhi makes blockhead until steve crys, then he says im not making blockhead anymore. whats right is right....


It's completely different Bodhi made it cus dude stopped making it and he didn't even sell it pure BX'd it. Gu just making them for no reason cus he had a pack of Stardawg. Why make a Bx when Topdawg still sells Stardawg and crosses? He should've took Stardawg crossed it to something different and good and took male from that to hit all the stuff would've been better.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 26, 2016)

exactly! greeds a motha.....


----------



## Joedank (Apr 26, 2016)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah he is currently sending out stardawg testers. So I'd imagine in the next 2 months they'll be for sale. The next male he is using is karma genetics polar bear.


@akhiymjames
this thread from the top seems to have good greenpoint info as it happens ...
i just learned alot about gu finally some good stuff


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 26, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> This kind of worries me as I just put down a pack of Stardawg bx1 and the seeds were exactly how you stated..
> 
> only paid 60$ for the pack, so it's not a huge deal. I'm just really excited about the genetics. I'll cross my fingers. Good luck with the little that popped for you brotha.


The ones I got to pop are doing well.My advice is to use the wet paper towel method inside a small Tupperware container til they sprout thenwet soil and use yer pinky to make a round bed for the seed to lay in and cover lightly.The sky pilots all popped but three weeks .by then ya thinking they're duds.Thanks and good luck to you too.im just hoping the traits he claims are legit.KARMA.

peace DB


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 26, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Got mine today
> View attachment 3623579


Did your skypilots pop?mine did after 3 weeks,but I figured they were duds so I planted monster flo in same containers after papertowel method...needless to say I don't know which sprouts were which so I labeled the sky monsters!!!!LOL whatever,a plant is a plant and if its good yippee,but then I may be able to figure out what each is when alls said and budded.yipee!!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 26, 2016)

Joedank said:


> @akhiymjames
> this thread from the top seems to have good greenpoint info as it happens ...
> i just learned alot about gu finally some good stuff


Not gonna front and have said it a few times. Tested the ONYCD x Polar Bear OG and it was flame. Nasty putrid OG Diesel funk. Got another lack just to run again because it was fire. But not his work tho truly Topdawg mom and Karma test dad. Still fire tho and gonna run again to get that keeper I had.

Also got Cookies n Chem(Cookies n Cream x Stardawg) and GG#4 x Monster Cookies which I snagged before I ever came to the cut. GG#4 came about month later lol haven't ran still unopened. Heard of so many herms from Monster Cookies they got out on burner fareal lol. May give whirl eventually but the Cookies n Chem will go for sure with the OG Diesel cross


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 26, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> Did your skypilots pop?mine did after 3 weeks,but I figured they were duds so I planted monster flo in same containers after papertowel method...needless to say I don't know which sprouts were which so I labeled the sky monsters!!!!LOL whatever,a plant is a plant and if its good yippee,but then I may be able to figure out what each is when alls said and budded.yipee!!!


I haven't opened them yet. Whatever you end up with I'm sure it will be fire. Sky Monsters is a great name for a strain.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 26, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I haven't opened them yet. Whatever you end up with I'm sure it will be fire. Sky Monsters is a great name for a strain.


damn now james has me all worried bout hermies ...ugh.i had some polar bears I planted....1 popped out of 6 then it died.wasnt meant to be.im over greenpoint seeds at this point unless GU comes to the bay area and gives me clones of everything I bought from him.You know I have in house pie and now in 4 days power cookies from them and they were freebies...funny how things work out .The in house animal pie cross is beautiful and comparable to the cookie family strain im running right next to eachother.yum.the color is cookie family cookies...not forum cut and I think the green one is the pie,might be salmon river og by dynasty.anyhow rock on bruddas


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 27, 2016)

I grew his Famine x Stardawg outdoors last year and they turned out great no problems at all.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I grew his Famine x Stardawg outdoors last year and they turned out great no problems at all.


the only thing I know is the seeds he sells are difficult to pop compaired to every single seed company ive purchased from since 2001 starting with the british Columbia seed co's purple lightening.The only other issues were from bc bud depot's and rare dankness hermie issues.Now i hear his monster cookies have hermie issues....hope the door doesnt hit him on the way out.

Viable seeds should pop in wet soil at or before 7-10 days without the peper towel process.He should have an instruction method how to sow his gear due to the massive complaints on his tiny hard seeds. When customers are happy they give praise,when they /we/me have issues his company should act to repair the problem.

I wont be buying his gear again and here in the bay area, access to killer genetics come in clone form and no need to deal with seeds.Its more of a hobby to find something special and with hundreds of breeders to buy from,he kicking himself in the nuts.

glad you had no problems at all last year.MAybe this year the ball was dropped.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 27, 2016)

I haven't opened up any of my other packs yet.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> damn now james has me all worried bout hermies ...ugh.i had some polar bears I planted....1 popped out of 6 then it died.wasnt meant to be.im over greenpoint seeds at this point unless GU comes to the bay area and gives me clones of everything I bought from him.You know I have in house pie and now in 4 days power cookies from them and they were freebies...funny how things work out .The in house animal pie cross is beautiful and comparable to the cookie family strain im running right next to eachother.yum.the color is cookie family cookies...not forum cut and I think the green one is the pie,might be salmon river og by dynasty.anyhow rock on bruddas View attachment 3666908 View attachment 3666909 View attachment 3666910 View attachment 3666910


I'm sure you're fully aware but your plants are screamin for some MG.. Epsom salt should be good for you.. Good luck!


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

i


daybreaker said:


> damn now james has me all worried bout hermies ...ugh.i had some polar bears I planted....1 popped out of 6 then it died.wasnt meant to be.im over greenpoint seeds at this point unless GU comes to the bay area and gives me clones of everything I bought from him.You know I have in house pie and now in 4 days power cookies from them and they were freebies...funny how things work out .The in house animal pie cross is beautiful and comparable to the cookie family strain im running right next to eachother.yum.the color is cookie family cookies...not forum cut and I think the green one is the pie,might be salmon river og by dynasty.anyhow rock on bruddas View attachment 3666908 View attachment 3666909 View attachment 3666910 View attachment 3666910


hey brother not to be a fear monger BUT this pic View attachment 3666910
shows a nug in the background with what MIGHT be broad / russet mites.. hope not..


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> damn now james has me all worried bout hermies ...ugh.i had some polar bears I planted....1 popped out of 6 then it died.wasnt meant to be.im over greenpoint seeds at this point unless GU comes to the bay area and gives me clones of everything I bought from him.You know I have in house pie and now in 4 days power cookies from them and they were freebies...funny how things work out .The in house animal pie cross is beautiful and comparable to the cookie family strain im running right next to eachother.yum.the color is cookie family cookies...not forum cut and I think the green one is the pie,might be salmon river og by dynasty.anyhow rock on bruddas View attachment 3666908 View attachment 3666909 View attachment 3666910 View attachment 3666910


Most reports of herms were Monster Cookies crosses. I had no problems from the Polar Bear OG cross. Fuego and can't wait to grown them again. The GG#4 x MC I'm not too keen on running but they will get a whirl eveutually one day. Don't know how the beans look tho never opened the sealed pack. I'm confident in the Cookies n Chem(Cookies n Cream x Stardawg) will be flame too just like the ONYCD x PBOG


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Not gonna front and have said it a few times. Tested the ONYCD x Polar Bear OG and it was flame. Nasty putrid OG Diesel funk. Got another lack just to run again because it was fire. But not his work tho truly Topdawg mom and Karma test dad. Still fire tho and gonna run again to get that keeper I had.
> 
> Also got Cookies n Chem(Cookies n Cream x Stardawg) and GG#4 x Monster Cookies which I snagged before I ever came to the cut. GG#4 came about month later lol haven't ran still unopened. Heard of so many herms from Monster Cookies they got out on burner fareal lol. May give whirl eventually but the Cookies n Chem will go for sure with the OG Diesel cross


we are of the same mind . i prefer a "worked" and tested strain that is a generation or 3 removed from the original chuck of someone else's work ... i shows me the line being bred is worth the time to pop the seeds ...
but we are the minority in a world of grab that cash while you can mentality...


----------



## TubePot (Apr 27, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> I haven't opened up any of my other packs yet.
> View attachment 3666960


Does that seed on bottom right have 2 tap roots?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2016)

no those are the leaves of the plant...


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 27, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> dude makes a mill hybrids and has to make a stardawg bx? id be mad if i was jj as well. bodhi makes blockhead until steve crys, then he says im not making blockhead anymore. whats right is right....





daybreaker said:


> The ones I got to pop are doing well.My advice is to use the wet paper towel method inside a small Tupperware container til they sprout thenwet soil and use yer pinky to make a round bed for the seed to lay in and cover lightly.The sky pilots all popped but three weeks .by then ya thinking they're duds.Thanks and good luck to you too.im just hoping the traits he claims are legit.KARMA.
> 
> peace DB


Damn, that sounds ridiculous. I'd give GU a shout and see if you can resolve anything...Sounds like you got a dud batch of seeds to me.

I put my stardawg bxs in paper towel yesterday and 9 out of 11 already popped and showing tails. I do use fulvic acid along with silica when I pop seeds, this may have been why they sprouted so fast

..Could also be vigor..


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> I'm sure you're fully aware but your plants are screamin for some MG.. Epsom salt should be good for you.. Good luck!


What you see is a room with 16 different varieties,i have a feeding program that some plants don't like so guess what you little GU kiss ass,i get rid of that weak ass strain.Hence a phenol hunt that fits my siteeation KID. 
now suck it.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i
> 
> 
> hey brother not to be a fear monger BUT this pic View attachment 3666910
> shows a nug in the background with what MIGHT be broad / russet mites.. hope not..


yup sometimes mites make it through the intake...I only use neem so sometimes the munch a little....some plants get hit hard right next to a plant that is bug resistant.30 years of growing 100's of differeny strains,it happens.its part of the game.and I suppose yer a gu kiss ass too.i can see you a mile away.how do his balls taste?


----------



## genuity (Apr 27, 2016)

Well damn......lol


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> What you see is a room with 16 different varieties,i have a feeding program that some plants don't like so guess what you little GU kiss ass,i get rid of that weak ass strain.Hence a phenol hunt that fits my siteeation KID.
> now suck it.





daybreaker said:


> yup sometimes mites make it through the intake...I only use neem so sometimes the munch a little....some plants get hit hard right next to a plant that is bug resistant.30 years of growing 100's of differeny strains,it happens.its part of the game.and I suppose yer a gu kiss ass too.i can see you a mile away.how do his balls taste?


wow you sound like a dick .
those russets are probly eating your trichcombs ....just saying . try neem to the roots ...


Joedank said:


> we are of the same mind . i prefer a "worked" and tested strain that is a generation or 3 removed from the original chuck of someone else's work ... i shows me the line being bred is worth the time to pop the seeds ...
> but we are the minority in a world of grab that cash while you can mentality...


 this post proves not olny will i never buy a greenpoint seed . i dont agree with f1+f1 = gold .... but we shall see what stands the test of time as bugs find our plant easyier to eat ...


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Damn, that sounds ridiculous. I'd give GU a shout and see if you can resolve anything...Sounds like you got a dud batch of seeds to me.
> 
> I put my stardawg bxs in paper towel yesterday and 9 out of 11 already popped and showing tails. I do use fulvic acid along with silica when I pop seeds, this may have been why they sprouted so fast
> 
> ..Could also be vigor..


EXACTLY,paper towels.I have never used that method.I was forced to use it with his gear.all good.you got what you want.Now you just need to palnt them and hopefully the grow the right way,nurse them til the have a couple nodes then sex them,veg them,take cuts,and 12/12 to see if they were worth the work.Good Luck.

Got some haters in here attempting a forum beat down.....I been stirring the pot in these forums for a minute now.
Part of the ICMAG pot stirring team,all in good fun and Honesty and some people don't like that.

roll it up is more random fun.TRUTH.GU"S seeds are tiny hard little paper towel maybe might pop stress little twats.DEAL.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2016)

How hard is it to let a seed fully mature, it only takes 5-6 weeks!


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> wow you sound like a dick .
> those russets are probly eating your trichcombs ....just saying . try neem to the roots ...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

kindnug said:


> How hard is it to let a seed fully mature, it only takes 5-6 weeks!


first it has to germinate. that's the problem.ask Joe Dank he is Gu's operations ball sucker.


----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> first it has to germinate. that's the problem.ask Joe Dank he is Gu's operations ball sucker.


this is the funniest post ever and why i am stopping posting here so much ...
i have never popped a gu made seed . i also used to rip on him for using tester seeds for breeding ... but he was transparent about his operations . just glad its not me getting attacked by folks ...


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> EXACTLY,paper towels.I have never used that method.I was forced to use it with his gear.all good.you got what you want.Now you just need to palnt them and hopefully the grow the right way,nurse them til the have a couple nodes then sex them,veg them,take cuts,and 12/12 to see if they were worth the work.Good Luck.
> 
> Got some haters in here attempting a forum beat down.....I been stirring the pot in these forums for a minute now.
> Part of the ICMAG pot stirring team,all in good fun and Honesty and some people don't like that.
> ...


part of the icfag russet mite spreaders crew ..... you weed looks awful ...


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> this is the funniest post ever and why i am stopping posting here so much ...
> i have never popped a gu made seed . i also used to rip on him for using tester seeds for breeding ... but he was transparent about his operations . just glad its not me getting attacked by folks ...



Im not trying to rip on his seeds,but he wanted to have a seed company,and with that are many public responsibilities when there are issues.How he responds and WHEN he responds decides whether customers are happy or not.I happen to be really fucking pissed when I spend $140 on a prized Charlottes Web cross for my friend with a disability,Assbergers syndrome,dont laugh that's the name,but we were excited to get it and have it for his symptoms.I was annoyed by the 3 week sky pilot germ time,and that told me to look elsewhere for seeds,but with no response I find it rude and call bullshit!!!!

That's it,nothing more. Now I wait to see if the one cherry wine pulls through with girl parts.And if the sky monsters show some kickass traits.



He finally got back to me this morning. Here is his email.i capitalized the DELAYED. So Joe im not a dick,you just stirring the pot because you were being a dick.whatever sticks and stones only make you look immature a road often walked alone.IF you ever buy his gear just paper towel the seeds and you'll be goot togo.PEACE

I apologize for the DELAYED response. This month has been quite unusual and through me quite off track.
I’m just getting to the emails and it looks like you had some serious issues with germination.

My policy is to always replace what gives good customers trouble, and I don’t see why the TOL series should be any different.

Gu~

Breeder




Greenpoint SeedsDenver | Colorado[email protected]GreenpointSeeds.com


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> yep you called it an ICFAG,so now your a homophobe and a testicle licker.Usually homophobes are the HUGEist cocksuckers on the block.but you like cum sprayed on your face huh JOEY.hahahahahahahahaha thank you for early morning entertainment.ok now your turn jizz breath.


You rip on Green Point, Joe AGREES with you, and you unleash a bunch of name calling directed at him.

Reading comprehension. Get some.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You rip on Green Point, Joe AGREES with you, and you unleash a bunch of name calling directed at him.
> 
> Reading comprehension. Get some.



STow had to get in on some o this huh?!?!

if you really want in,know what the fuck yer talking about.
He doesn't agree,he's never even grown Gu's Gear ?!?!?!?!?!
did you catch that part???
no I didn't think so.stfu


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

Joedank said:


> i got cbd potentional coming out my ears ..
> franks gift X (cannatonic Xdubking)
> harliquinn X a11gf3 X(canna4dubking )
> 
> ...


Coffee is my speed brosef.Don't even try to turn this around fool.I posted his info if you really wanna help YOUR boy out.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

ok I have to go fight spidermites now!!!!LMMFAO


----------



## st0wandgrow (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> STow had to get in on some o this huh?!?!
> 
> if you really want in,know what the fuck yer talking about.
> He doesn't agree,he's never even grown Gu's Gear ?!?!?!?!?!
> ...


I have a compulsion when it comes to replying to stupid comments like yours. I'm working on it....



Joedank said:


> we are of the same mind . i prefer a "worked" and tested strain that is a generation or 3 removed from the original chuck of someone else's work ... i shows me the line being bred is worth the time to pop the seeds ...
> but we are the minority in a world of grab that cash while you can mentality...





Joedank said:


> this post proves not olny will i never buy a greenpoint seed . i dont agree with f1+f1 = gold .... but we shall see what stands the test of time as bugs find our plant easyier to eat ...


Sure looks like he's agreeing with your sentiments to me.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Joedank (Apr 27, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I have a compulsion when it comes to replying to stupid comments like yours. I'm working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have the same compulsion . and needed a diversion to my paranoia that everyone is out to get me ....


----------



## 806KING (Apr 27, 2016)

Here is a half off code for green point NQ62V5UGNPT will not for tree is life series's


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> What you see is a room with 16 different varieties,i have a feeding program that some plants don't like so guess what you little GU kiss ass,i get rid of that weak ass strain.Hence a phenol hunt that fits my siteeation KID.
> now suck it.


what? Are you drunk or something? You're plants are _all_ screaming for MG.. You are just a crappy gardener.. People with way more "varieties" can make them look better than that crap..

You're plants look like trash.. KID


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2016)

And what the hell is a GU by the way? Talkin about me kissin somethings ass I don't even kno what it is lol..

smh all i was trying to do was help your non gardening self fool


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 27, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> all good.you got what you want.Now you just need to palnt them and hopefully the grow the right way


I hope so too. The bx was made with ghost og so I'm expecting some fire out of these beans if all goes to plan..Also have some GG4 x Stardawg I can't wait to pop.


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 27, 2016)

blowincherrypie said:


> what? Are you drunk or something? You're plants are _all_ screaming for MG.. You are just a crappy gardener.. People with way more "varieties" can make them look better than that crap..
> 
> You're plants look like trash.. KID


its true sometimes me the all mighty best gardener in the world makes mistakes.


st0wandgrow said:


> I have a compulsion when it comes to replying to stupid comments like yours. I'm working on it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you two should get a room and blow eachother.Two chitty chatters blow'n hot air to somehow impress eachother.yer both a joke now get a life.Lets see what genius comeback you can spit now.
But im learning,thanks for your wisdom ill make a note of it.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Apr 28, 2016)

Well looks like I spoke too soon. 

Checked my inbox on the other site and got a tracking number from Gu~


----------



## daybreaker (Apr 28, 2016)

for reelz
gu retribution


----------



## akhiymjames (Apr 28, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Well looks like I spoke too soon.
> 
> Checked my inbox on the other site and got a tracking number from Gu~


Yea I didn't think he would just forget about you. Man may be shady using test gear to breed with but he does take care of customers usually so glad he's taking care of you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 29, 2016)

get the ghost town i think it is, shit looks good from what iv seen


----------



## MistaRasta (Apr 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> get the ghost town i think it is, shit looks good from what iv seen


Ghost town #64 backcrossed to the Stardawg male. 

Ooowee


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 6, 2016)

Gu~ hooked it up large!

wish I had more room I'd wet that Stardawg Bx1 right now.


----------



## genuity (May 6, 2016)

He has always been good people. ..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

Anyone else get in on that copper chem tester drop? I set an alarm to wake up for it


----------



## Traxx187 (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone else get in on that copper chem tester drop? I set an alarm to wake up for it


No shit went faster the my ex slipping out the back door


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Anyone else get in on that copper chem tester drop? I set an alarm to wake up for it


Yeah I got lucky


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

haha same I got lucky I was ready! hit f5 as soon as that timer ran out.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> haha same I got lucky I was ready! hit f5 as soon as that timer ran out.


What you get?


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 7, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> What you get?


I went with the Lemon G Ohio x. I originally tried for the straight up Copper Chem but it wasn't available.


What about you?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 7, 2016)

Them testers was gone super fast. Must've been 1 each.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 7, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I went with the Lemon G Ohio x. I originally tried for the straight up Copper Chem but it wasn't available.
> 
> 
> What about you?


The same thing you got.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 7, 2016)

thats a doing u solid for sure


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> the only thing I know is the seeds he sells are difficult to pop compaired to every single seed company ive purchased from since 2001 starting with the british Columbia seed co's purple lightening.The only other issues were from bc bud depot's and rare dankness hermie issues.Now i hear his monster cookies have hermie issues....hope the door doesnt hit him on the way out.
> 
> Viable seeds should pop in wet soil at or before 7-10 days without the peper towel process.He should have an instruction method how to sow his gear due to the massive complaints on his tiny hard seeds. When customers are happy they give praise,when they /we/me have issues his company should act to repair the problem.
> 
> ...


I stayed away from him after the monter cookie fiasco but after smoking some of the polar bear cross woow!!! Really potent and my friend didn't had any problem with is grow actually is growing bandit breath and she look fine too slow vegger but healty as fuck and no bananas in 3 wk


----------



## madininagyal (May 7, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> EXACTLY,paper towels.I have never used that method.I was forced to use it with his gear.all good.you got what you want.Now you just need to palnt them and hopefully the grow the right way,nurse them til the have a couple nodes then sex them,veg them,take cuts,and 12/12 to see if they were worth the work.Good Luck.
> 
> Got some haters in here attempting a forum beat down.....I been stirring the pot in these forums for a minute now.
> Part of the ICMAG pot stirring team,all in good fun and Honesty and some people don't like that.
> ...


I Always put them in water with a 24h soak then does the towel paper méthod in a ziploc bag and up in a cup so all my tails goes in the same way making it more easy to transplant even old seed only take 3 days and 48h for the good seed


----------



## daybreaker (May 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I Always put them in water with a 24h soak then does the towel paper méthod in a ziploc bag and up in a cup so all my tails goes in the same way making it more easy to transplant even old seed only take 3 days and 48h for the good seed



His monster cookies have issues?



So far out of Cherry Wine,Monster Flo,Polar Bear crosses and sky pilot nothing has made it to finish.He replaced cherry wine since 1 out of 5 popped,then died...sent me his Dream Catcher to make up for the bullshit,waiting now to see if they pop.I planted 6 Dynasty Bluniverse at the same time,wet soil in a cup,all popped already and put in larger containers.I just wanna grow ONE of his strains to see if his strain genetics are any good.


----------



## blu3bird (May 10, 2016)

Hey I have a couple packs from Greenpoint. I have 3 stardawg crosses and 3 pbog crosses. I just popped a couple of the cush og (only 2 seeds), and they came up for me no problem. Pretty strong and healthy plants. 1 of them is a male it's getting culled, I'm still waiting to see what the other one is. The seeds were kinda small and pale, but both plants look good.


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> His monster cookies have issues?
> 
> 
> 
> So far out of Cherry Wine,Monster Flo,Polar Bear crosses and sky pilot nothing has made it to finish.He replaced cherry wine since 1 out of 5 popped,then died...sent me his Dream Catcher to make up for the bullshit,waiting now to see if they pop.I planted 6 Dynasty Bluniverse at the same time,wet soil in a cup,all popped already and put in larger containers.I just wanna grow ONE of his strains to see if his strain genetics are any good.


4 pack an différent father. ... There a huge possibility that is your fault not the breeder


----------



## akhiymjames (May 10, 2016)

I haven't took a look at the Stardawg of Monster a likes cross I have but the Polar Bear OG cross was nice striped healthy beans all germed 5/5 and sprouted. 2 males 3 females. Some of the best seeds I've no lie no problems. Can't wait to grow more. Pure diesel gas OG funk


----------



## daybreaker (May 10, 2016)

kiss them softly


----------



## daybreaker (May 10, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> 4 pack an différent father. ... There a huge possibility that is your fault not the breeder


well of course its my fault,but after 25 years of planting seeds in moist soil I expect them little buggers to pop like the thousands of seeds I put in a wet little hole.


----------



## brimck325 (May 10, 2016)

keep buying testers.............from a thief!


----------



## Traxx187 (May 10, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> keep buying testers.............from a thief!


Care to elaborate


----------



## daybreaker (May 10, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Care to elaborate


stir that pot.


----------



## brimck325 (May 10, 2016)

well, he advertises testers that you buy,correct? ask around, he's stole cuts and went back on his "worthless" word many times, to many people.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> keep buying testers.............from a thief!


The testers was free..


----------



## brimck325 (May 10, 2016)

maybe a few, but most are paid for.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> maybe a few, but most are paid for.


If you was on the site on the day they released those packs all of them had zero dollar amount.


----------



## brimck325 (May 10, 2016)

he's been selling testers for a while now vato.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 10, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> he's been selling testers for a while now vato.


IDK bro I'm just telling you what I seen. Not saying you're wrong but I was on the site the other day and the testers he had on there was free. They was gone super fast so it had to be 1 per tester


----------



## Traxx187 (May 10, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> IDK bro I'm just telling you what I seen. Not saying you're wrong but I was on the site the other day and the testers he had on there was free. They was gone super fast so it had to be 1 per tester


Yup


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> well of course its my fault,but after 25 years of planting seeds in moist soil I expect them little buggers to pop like the thousands of seeds I put in a wet little hole.


Don't take it bad but to be so unlucky is hard to believe is the breeder fault


----------



## madininagyal (May 10, 2016)

brimck325 said:


> well, he advertises testers that you buy,correct? ask around, he's stole cuts and went back on his "worthless" word many times, to many people.


How is stole them???


----------



## blu3bird (May 10, 2016)

I forgot to mention, these 2 cush og I have going smell pretty good, just for being young plants. Distinct skunk smell, it's not real loud, but very discernible. The 1 male is getting cut down tomorrow when I have time, I just don't have space for him. He showed sex first, before the other one I have. He was shorter and had more branches too.


----------



## daybreaker (May 10, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> I forgot to mention, these 2 cush og I have going smell pretty good, just for being young plants. Distinct skunk smell, it's not real loud, but very discernible. The 1 male is getting cut down tomorrow when I have time, I just don't have space for him. He showed sex first, before the other one I have. He was shorter and had more branches too.


why don't you start a thread on that strain and leave the link in this sweaty smelly shit talkn assholes hating on eachother room.LOL hahahahaha anyways.


madininagyal said:


> Don't take it bad but to be so unlucky is hard to believe is the breeder fault


I admitted it was my fault,mainly for being hardheaded and set in my fartdusty ol ways but man his seeds are small and finicky.Im so used to big fat tigerstriped little gems that pop in 4 days.Professor P and Bodhi and GGG and Connoisseur and DNA andandand have spoiled me.Guess I gotta learn new tricks.see what I have to deal with.hahaha fuck.bluniverse got me gelled over.


----------



## genuity (May 18, 2016)

92 og x monster cookies & tre sis x monster cookies


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> 92 og x monster cookies & tre sis x monster cookies
> View attachment 3685313


Putting in that work. Happy growing


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 21, 2016)

Happy growing


----------



## daybreaker (May 22, 2016)

So far monster flo and the monster flo/sky pilots are looking healthy.I had 2 monster flo pull through and 1 sky pilot but the sky looks like it may be a boy this first pic below.We shall see.The Monster flo has some fat round leaves so digging that trait.None of the dream catchers popped that he sent me to make up for the seeds that didn't pop....LOL whatever im tired of complaining so in time I will post which females came through and from there,you know ,the bud pictures.Apparently someone was right about me having a certain mite....smartass,you know who you are,the 2 spotted motherfucker....so im diligently going plant to plant day in day out and spraying heavy duty shit.Over the years ive dealt with mites and have run plants that attract mites and some that are bug resistant....not these little bastards lemme tell ya in all my days ive never seen a mite do so much damage in so little time and create so many eggs.i think im going bald again from all the bugmares.so it goes im on the battlefield and im kickn ass.all I wanna do is get some nice nuggets so I can think nice thoughts about the greenpoint USA seed company and bring some street cred to GU and his tyiny hardass seeds....oh shit here I go again.hahahaha fuck if io aint bitchn I aint happy.ok thanks for reading have a great fucking day and get back later masterbaters!!!!


----------



## 2easy (May 22, 2016)

Sup guys. Got a pair of skypilots that have just been flipped get some bud porn up for everyone as soon as I can. Looks like 2 females. Well I'm hoping anyway.

I been reading a lot of complaints about small seeds etc.

Small seeds are fine. Some strains just produce small seeds. The fact most seeds we buy these days are big fat tiger striped seeds just goes to show just how generic our choices have become.


----------



## daybreaker (May 22, 2016)

2easy said:


> Sup guys. Got a pair of skypilots that have just been flipped get some bud porn up for everyone as soon as I can. Looks like 2 females. Well I'm hoping anyway.
> 
> I been reading a lot of complaints about small seeds etc.
> 
> Small seeds are fine. Some strains just produce small seeds. The fact most seeds we buy these days are big fat tiger striped seeds just goes to show just how generic our choices have become.


its not really the size I had issues with,it was the not germinating part.So it most likely is the hard shell thing.Can you take some photos of your pilots so I can see how they look???I'd appreciate it.After my sky pilots didn't germ for 3 weeks I used the same containers to plant the monster flo and ended up getting two sprouts in each container not knowing which was which.Now they are marked sky monsters .I did have one sky and two monsters sprout seperatly so I think I can figure it out eventually but would be cool to have more to go on.anyone else have any monster flo or pilot in veg pics?


----------



## 2easy (May 22, 2016)

For sure man no problem. Mine probably won't be the best for identifying from as they have been heavily cut back for clones and are just recovering. I normally rip a bunch of clones then stick the parent plants into flower to determine which are male and which are female before doing a full proper run with new plants.

I do have some of the early large fan leaves still on so I will grab pics of those as well. 

So far they are dark green with long fingers. single serations havnt seen any double serations yet. Both are short squat plants that throw branches way out wide. Great structure. Really looking forward to this run.

I will say they were very slow starters. They germed fine but we're very small seedlings that took a long time to really kick into growth mode but now that they are off they are growing very quickly. I actually harvested one round of clones and 2 days later was harvesting a second round of clones.


----------



## ky man (May 22, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> So far monster flo and the monster flo/sky pilots are looking healthy.I had 2 monster flo pull through and 1 sky pilot but the sky looks like it may be a boy this first pic below.We shall see.The Monster flo has some fat round leaves so digging that trait.None of the dream catchers popped that he sent me to make up for the seeds that didn't pop....LOL whatever im tired of complaining so in time I will post which females came through and from there,you know ,the bud pictures.Apparently someone was right about me having a certain mite....smartass,you know who you are,the 2 spotted motherfucker....so im diligently going plant to plant day in day out and spraying heavy duty shit.Over the years ive dealt with mites and have run plants that attract mites and some that are bug resistant....not these little bastards lemme tell ya in all my days ive never seen a mite do so much damage in so little time and create so many eggs.i think im going bald again from all the bugmares.so it goes im on the battlefield and im kickn ass.all I wanna do is get some nice nuggets so I can think nice thoughts about the greenpoint USA seed company and bring some street cred to GU and his tyiny hardass seeds....oh shit here I go again.hahahaha fuck if io aint bitchn I aint happy.ok thanks for reading have a great fucking day and get back later masterbaters!!!!View attachment 3688295 View attachment 3688296 View attachment 3688294


please don't think iam a smart ass for iam not,but those plants don't look rite to me they look deformed.hope you have a great grow,,ky


----------



## daybreaker (May 23, 2016)

ky man said:


> please don't think iam a smart ass for iam not,but those plants don't look rite to me they look deformed.hope you have a great grow,,ky


Well they have been through the ringer but are super healthy and im looking forward to seeing what happens next.The skypilot is growing like an auto flower or sumthn.The monsters are impressive with that dark green yeti look.my room is cleaner than its ever been since my back healed ive been able to spend more time putting in the effort to stay bug free.anyhow looking to flip in 2 weeks.


----------



## 2easy (May 23, 2016)

Sky pilot No1 
 
Sky pilot no2


----------



## daybreaker (May 23, 2016)

2easy said:


> View attachment 3688669Sky pilot No1
> View attachment 3688667
> View attachment 3688671Sky pilot no2
> 
> ...


most excellent thank you sir.Now I can refrence when they get a little bigger.are you doing outdoor?if so I wont be able to ref the buds...but if your doing innies ill be awaiting yer bud pics.cool.my acid dough just popped today,5 days from plant,ripper seeds has some great genetics if the food is right.anyhow ill save that for the ripper seeds page.

peace and thanks 2easy


----------



## 2easy (May 23, 2016)

It will be indoor. I will get some better pics once some of those branches grow out so you can get a better idea of how the sky pilots look in veg


----------



## daybreaker (May 23, 2016)

sweet.so far the plants I have are looking killer.pretty excited to see what his pollen chucking has achieved LOL


----------



## 2easy (May 23, 2016)

Gu is a good grower working with good genetics. I have faith in what he is putting out and considering his prices are the fairest I have seen getting around he can pollen chuck till the cows come home as far as I'm concerned. I will keep buying his gear.


----------



## daybreaker (May 23, 2016)

we shall soon see.


----------



## 2easy (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2016)

GU not playing no games. I can't wait till July!!!


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

Looking delicious. ..I can not wait to pop these ghost town f2


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 24, 2016)

Is that a clone only or, cause I was checking out dudes bank and didn't see the Cookies n Chem anywhere? Unless it's yet to make it, or discontinued.. any help would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


Vato_504 said:


> GU not playing no games. I can't wait till July!!! View attachment 3689769


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Is that a clone only or, cause I was checking out dudes bank and didn't see the Cookies n Chem anywhere? Unless it's yet to make it, or discontinued.. any help would be awesome. Thanks in advance.


Nah from seed. Ask @akhiymjames when they released he have a pack. But on IG he said in July.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah from seed. Ask @akhiymjames when they released he have a pack. But on IG he said in July.


He released the Cookies n Chem last year when he first made the Stardawg crosses. I copped them then been sitting in them for a year. Got it direct from Gu but I think he is restocking very good ones like this and others made with the Stardawg papa


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

If you can find them they may not have the Cookies n Chem name should just say Cookies n Cream x Stardawg that's what it says on my pack. I'm sure the name came after it was tested and proven to be good


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 24, 2016)

Cool, thnx 4 the heads up hommie. 


akhiymjames said:


> If you can find them they may not have the Cookies n Chem name should just say Cookies n Cream x Stardawg that's what it says on my pack. I'm sure the name came after it was tested and proven to be good


----------



## Sassafras¥ (May 24, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah from seed. Ask @akhiymjames when they released he have a pack. But on IG he said in July.


Ok cool thanks again


----------



## akhiymjames (May 24, 2016)

More pics of Cookies n Chem by Baby Hughie of IG


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> More pics of Cookies n Chem by Baby Hughie of IG
> 
> View attachment 3689952 View attachment 3689953 View attachment 3689954 View attachment 3689955 View attachment 3689957 View attachment 3689958


Ooooh I want me some of that!


----------



## 2easy (May 24, 2016)

Some of these copper Chem crosses should be killer. I can't wait for that release.

Does anybody know where to find test grows of Gu's strains. Seems like he let's out tons of testers but I can't find any test grows online anywhere.

Are people just signing up to be testers just to get the free seed and then not following through with tests or what?


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

2easy said:


> Some of these copper Chem crosses should be killer. I can't wait for that release.
> 
> Does anybody know where to find test grows of Gu's strains. Seems like he let's out tons of testers but I can't find any test grows online anywhere.
> 
> Are people just signing up to be testers just to get the free seed and then not following through with tests or what?


Of course that's what most are doing...get some testers,and vanish.


----------



## 2easy (May 24, 2016)

Lol that seems to be the way. This is pretty buds from ggg by the way. good to see you gen


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

2easy said:


> Lol that seems to be the way. This is pretty buds from ggg by the way. good to see you gen


Doing fine,and yourself?

Miss you pictures, always beautiful.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> More pics of Cookies n Chem by Baby Hughie of IG
> 
> View attachment 3689952 View attachment 3689953 View attachment 3689954 View attachment 3689955 View attachment 3689957 View attachment 3689958


Damn that looks nice!


----------



## 2easy (May 24, 2016)

genuity said:


> Doing fine,and yourself?
> 
> Miss you pictures, always beautiful.


I'm doing great thanks gen, you still working with the guys over at ggg?

I havnt been on top of what they are doing lately. Been very busy converting my whole garden over to organic no till beds. Plus I have really been enjoying the freedom of not being a tester.


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2016)

2easy said:


> I'm doing great thanks gen, you still working with the guys over at ggg?
> 
> I havnt been on top of what they are doing lately. Been very busy converting my whole garden over to organic no till beds. Plus I have really been enjoying the freedom of not being a tester.


Good to hear..

Yup,about to get some new tester soon..but I did take a Lil break.
Organic for sure,I'll be waiting around for pics,if you post some.


----------



## ky man (May 24, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> More pics of Cookies n Chem by Baby Hughie of IG
> 
> View attachment 3689952 View attachment 3689953 View attachment 3689954 View attachment 3689955 View attachment 3689957 View attachment 3689958


That looks killer,I wounder how that would do out doors??ky


----------



## 2easy (May 24, 2016)

I think I will get some nice shots from the skypilots. I know stardawg produces some nice colors in late flower


----------



## akhiymjames (May 25, 2016)

ky man said:


> That looks killer,I wounder how that would do out doors??ky


IMHO I think anything will do pretty good outdoors now I don't know how good for yield I'm just speaking on growing ability and quality. What we do indoors is tying to replicate the great outdoors. No light compares to the sun so I'm sure it would do great yield may or may not suck and potency may be less but flavor and potential is reached outdoors better. I wish I could do proper outdoor but I may run some of those seeds soon to maybe find something like that hopefully


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

Gu have a sale going on right now. Have tomahawk ( GG4 X Stardawg ) for $37 and Ghosttown F2 is back in stock..


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)

opened this pack of stardawg bx last night. I couldn't help myself. These are getting put into the rotation next. Up against Bodhi Guava Hashplant.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Gu have a sale going on right now. Have tomahawk ( GG4 X Stardawg ) for $37 and Ghosttown F2 is back in stock..


Got some of them ghost town f2 on the way...

Going to revisit GG4 x Mc, still got seeds of that.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

I seen a lot of people on IG talk shit about Gu. But everything I done seen from him is pure flames. Got 2 tomahawks coming and Ghosttown f2 coming. Plus I can't wait until July for his new drop.. People hate on greatness and dude put out great shit.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> Got some of them ghost town f2 on the way...
> 
> Going to revisit GG4 x Mc, still got seeds of that.


Let me know about the GG4 x Monster Cookies. Have a whole pack of it never even been opened. Don't even know if the beans are viable lol the Cookies n Chem are fat healthy seeds. Those weren't in the sealed breeder pack cus Gu was having issue with getting them with the Greenpoint logo on them so packs didn't get sealed but got them straight from him so very legit


----------



## Vato_504 (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Let me know about the GG4 x Monster Cookies. Have a whole pack of it never even been opened. Don't even know if the beans are viable lol the Cookies n Chem are fat healthy seeds. Those weren't in the sealed breeder pack cus Gu was having issue with getting them with the Greenpoint logo on them so packs didn't get sealed but got them straight from him so very legit


You think the new cookies and chem will be different from what you have now?


----------



## madininagyal (May 26, 2016)

Seems like they will sell ihg and mosca seed too would be good some thug pug too


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I seen a lot of people on IG talk shit about Gu. But everything I done seen from him is pure flames. Got 2 tomahawks coming and Ghosttown f2 coming. Plus I can't wait until July for his new drop.. People hate on greatness and dude put out great shit.


Yeah,the first time I met gu,I knew he was going to be putting out seeds in the future. ..and that he did.
He is all good in my book.


----------



## 2easy (May 26, 2016)

Most people are ruled by jealousy and greed it seems. They will find a way to talk shit about anybody who is brave enough to put themselves out there and have a go. They want them to fail because they know in themselves that they are not brave enough to try and want some sort of justification for that


----------



## Drew303fullsun (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Let me know about the GG4 x Monster Cookies. Have a whole pack of it never even been opened. Don't even know if the beans are viable lol the Cookies n Chem are fat healthy seeds. Those weren't in the sealed breeder pack cus Gu was having issue with getting them with the Greenpoint logo on them so packs didn't get sealed but got them straight from him so very legit


I ran a pack of the gg4xmc last year and had 1 female make it. She was glue structure but taller. She yielded well and the nugs smelt like Dr Pepper or a fruity glue. She didn't herm on me but when I passed cuts to others she Hermed on them so I'm not sure what happened. I also have a pack of the cookiesnchem. I've seen the cookies and cream cut that gu found and used in the cross and its fire. Def looking forward to seeing what these are all about


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> You think the new cookies and chem will be different from what you have now?


Naw I don't think so should be he same mom and dad used so should be just like the first release. I'm sure he would answer so I'll hit him and see what he says


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

Tbh I just people don't like the mass chucking and selling the crosses before being fully tested. But at same time it's not like you paying $200 a pack so people know wassup. Can't complain about untested gear when they spent the bread on it. Plus the way he went about making crosses with two dads. Using tester males to sell seeds even the breeder releases the cross is not cool. The whole Topdawg deal I didn't mind too much cus he wasn't selling pure Stardawg and the Chem 4 x Stardawg is a Bx really but anybody can make that cross if the take a Stardawg pack. Now the ONYCD x Stardawg I could see JJ tripping about cus that's an actual cross but I know you should have some respect for other breeders work I get that but shouldn't get too upset about it when you create something great others want to copy just like with sneakers. But besides the Monster Cookies crosses the rest are flame. I had the Cookies n Chem on trade block but after seeing what comes from them again I gotta keep them lol


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2016)

That's the thing,all of them do mass chuking...all of them.
Some just more respected than others/bigger following.

If he was putting out F2's of others work,with just a new name..then yeah,that would suck.
End of the day,if it's hard for a person to find/get/($$) a hold of topdawg genetics, then greenpoint is a start.

Like ggg & thug pug genetics


----------



## akhiymjames (May 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> That's the thing,all of them do mass chuking...all of them.
> Some just more respected than others/bigger following.
> 
> If he was putting out F2's of others work,with just a new name..then yeah,that would suck.
> ...


Yea you right gen I don't mind the mass chucking either that fine but with tester males from a cross that was never released??? Or before the breeder releases said cross?? And selling all said crosses made with males before anyone finishes a test. Not good for us buyers/growers.

If I was JJ I wouldn't care who used my gear. Just shows how good it is people want to use it to start their own work with it. Hell if I was JJ I wouldn't care if he did exact same crosses as me like the Chem 4 Bx and ONYCD x Stardawg lets see who better but that's just me. Everyone uses somebody work in their crosses just the way it is. I have no problems with Gu and his crosses except a lil scared of the Monster Cookies cross I got lol but they'll get a go eventually if someone doesn't take them from me. Stardawg and Polar Bear OG crosses are fire. I'm sure the Ghost Town are too.

Yea Thug Pugg getting up there with GGG prices with these IG auctions of the packs lol


----------



## 2easy (May 26, 2016)

The older ways of breeding are dying out and for good reason IMO. Anyone old enough been growing long enough to remember buying all the inbred lines and such back in the day will also remember the high instance of runty inbred spastic seedlings. Slow growth etc. 

Nobody seems to mention that shit when they talk about the older stuff. The first gen crosses have hybrid vigor and a bit of variation but variation is good. It means you get a shot at something unique in every pack. You want to do big bulk runs of a stable variety. Clone the special plants you find. Doesn't get much more stable than that.


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 26, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Tbh I just people don't like the mass chucking and selling the crosses before being fully tested. But at same time it's not like you paying $200 a pack so people know wassup. Can't complain about untested gear when they spent the bread on it. Plus the way he went about making crosses with two dads. Using tester males to sell seeds even the breeder releases the cross is not cool. The whole Topdawg deal I didn't mind too much cus he wasn't selling pure Stardawg and the Chem 4 x Stardawg is a Bx really but anybody can make that cross if the take a Stardawg pack. Now the ONYCD x Stardawg I could see JJ tripping about cus that's an actual cross but I know you should have some respect for other breeders work I get that but shouldn't get too upset about it when you create something great others want to copy just like with sneakers. But besides the Monster Cookies crosses the rest are flame. I had the Cookies n Chem on trade block but after seeing what comes from them again I gotta keep them lol


Even the MC crosses have some serious fire! I'd argue that one of the Bubba x Monster Cookies I grew was THE most potent herb I ever smoked. It just hit the brain in a way I've never felt before. IDK how to explain...... and I been blazin herbs for 20 years this year!!! I'd like to think I know my herbs.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

my opinions are changing about gu

https://www.instagram.com/p/-e5CGeCfZD/?taken-by=topdawgseeds


----------



## 2easy (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> my opinions are changing about gu
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-e5CGeCfZD/?taken-by=topdawgseeds


Are you kidding me. All that post does is makes me lose respect for top dawg. 
What a whiney little bitch. If you release seeds and someone finds a male in those seeds they want to use to make some crosses that's their business.
It's not like he is using the exact same male top dawg is using, the offspring will be different. 
Top dawg needs to buck up. He has basically resorted to acting like a spoilt child who didn't get his way. Bringing personal shit to the argument. That is disgusting. 
If topdawg doesn't wat people using males from his seeds maybe he should start working fem seeds. I suppose he wouldn't want people to clone those though too


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2016)

Didn't know anyone had exclusivity with the Chem lineage....

Wasn't JJ one of those in the Chem 101 thread trying to figure out the back to birth story... so he too is working with someone's work? 

Aren't we all? 

As Dj Short once said.... "various unethical opportunists"


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

2easy said:


> Are you kidding me. All that post does is makes me lose respect for top dawg.
> What a whiney little bitch. If you release seeds and someone finds a male in those seeds they want to use to make some crosses that's their business.
> It's not like he is using the exact same male top dawg is using, the offspring will be different.
> Top dawg needs to buck up. He has basically resorted to acting like a spoilt child who didn't get his way. Bringing personal shit to the argument. That is disgusting.
> If topdawg doesn't wat people using males from his seeds maybe he should start working fem seeds. I suppose he wouldn't want people to clone those though too





CannaBruh said:


> Didn't know anyone had exclusivity with the Chem lineage....
> Wasn't JJ one of those in the Chem 101 thread trying to figure out the back to birth story... so he too is working with someone's work?
> Aren't we all?
> As Dj Short once said.... "various unethical opportunists"


its called respect...
if someone is selling the same lineage as the other person, that person is undercutting the other persons hard work...
just like buying fake louis V or DG from china....
and i believe that stardawg (m) cut was giving to him... not from seed...

EDIT: but alteast gu isnt selling them at a premium


----------



## Traxx187 (May 28, 2016)

It was posted in 15' y bring it up now lol


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> It was posted in 15' y bring it up now lol


better late than never
plus i've heard rumble about this before from other breeders(not just top dawg)... now i see for myself


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2016)

Respect someone working someone's work who complains that someone is working their work? Where's the line bruh? Everyone n their mom is making beans these days. Everyone wants to be RezDog it seems.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

All that Topdawg shit is old news last year. I don't know what JJ expects when you create good stuff it's gonna be used in other crosses. He expects no one to breed with Stardawg??? As I said before didn't have a problem with this at all I know there's some respect stuff with it I get that but he gave the credit where it was due. Gu not the only one using Stardawg to breed with that you can buy. I guess all those breeders are shady too. And Gu stated the male came from first release of Stardawg he bought but it doesn't matter no line is exclusive to anybody just give credit where it is due


----------



## 2easy (May 28, 2016)

you know whats really funny. i hadnt had much to do with topdawg. heard a few things around and about but never really looked into it. saw what Gu was putting out and it peaked my interest. i googled stardawg started liking what i saw and it really peaked my interest in topdawg genetics. 

you cant buy publicity like that. someone using your strain in there own crosses is a mad sign of respect.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> And Gu stated the male came from first release of Stardawg he bought but it doesn't matter no line is exclusive to anybody just give credit where it is due


didnt know that.... if thats tru, he should do what he wants wit it...
but it is eff up that he sells some of the EXACT same crosses as top dawg... atleast do your own thang wit it....


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Everyone n their mom is making beans these days.


thats the problem... (breeders) popping up like crazy... 
guarantee they'll be atleast 20 new breeders before the year is over...


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> thats the problem... (breeders) popping up like crazy...
> guarantee they'll be atleast 20 new breeders before the year is over...


And all of them will be playing with the same genetics. ....Unless it's some NEW strain out?


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> didnt know that.... if thats tru, he should do what he wants wit it...
> but it is eff up that he sells some of the EXACT same crosses as top dawg... atleast do your own thang wit it....


You trying to tell him how to run his business?


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> You trying to tell him how to run his business?


LOL there you are... nah thats your job, you do such a good job at complaining...

he can do whatever he wants... just my opinion changed about him...


----------



## greencropper (May 28, 2016)

there's good & bad in the bean business but its never been better for joe average who has an exceptional amount of choices, glad im here @ this point in weed history! 30yrs ago i had a choice of ditch...and ditch in my remote area, now i can source the worlds best with a few clicks of a mouse, im not whinging!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

Man if I spend such and such on a pack of seeds and I find a stellar male/female I'm doing as I please with it. You know why because its MINE. I bought the pack, I put in the hours, days, and months growing it out. Everybody and their momma done used someone else's lines to get somewhere. Did JJ or top dawg originate the Chem lineage? I highly doubt it. If it was me I'll feel so good knowing people is finding so much fire in my line or packs that they are starting companies. Because that's only gonna boost my sales. With that being said I spend my money where I please and nobody can determine that.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

2easy said:


> you know whats really funny. i hadnt had much to do with topdawg. heard a few things around and about but never really looked into it. saw what Gu was putting out and it peaked my interest. i googled stardawg started liking what i saw and it really peaked my interest in topdawg genetics.
> 
> you cant buy publicity like that. someone using your strain in there own crosses is a mad sign of respect.


I agree ain't nobody gonna be using bullshit to start a seed company with. Look I can agree with maybe a cross that he was putting out was a lil shitty but you really think Gu is the only guy who has Stardawg seeds and crossed it with Chem 4 and other Chem cuts? I just don't see getting mad over someone using a cross you made to make other crosses with. He wasn't selling Stardawg f2s but as you said and gen said too it gives people options can't get Topdawg go with Greenpoint


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

genuity said:


> And all of them will be playing with the same genetics. ....Unless it's some NEW strain out?


peanut butter?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

Yo @Beemo I guess you don't like Dankonomics either because Stardawg is in most of his best crosses also. Don't get caught up in them dudes personal shit bro. Be your own judge of character. Gu never did me shit and I know most people use other people gear to get ahead. Real men don't try and air their business out on social media. I'm quite sure JJ had/have GU number. That was done to have people feeling like how you feel about Gu.


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He wasn't selling Stardawg f2s


no but he makes onycd exactly like topdawg,,, i think a few others too..


----------



## 2easy (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL there you are... nah thats your job, you do such a good job at complaining...
> 
> he can do whatever he wants... just my opinion changed about him...


interesting how one post on instagram can swing people each way. it swung you and lowered your opinion of Gu and the exact same post swung me the opposite direction and lowered my opinion of JJ.
i think thats an aussie thing though. over here if someone complains about someone else its usually the complainer that gets looked upon poorly. if your complaining in australia your just a sook. buck up and get on with the job is basically our national outlook i think


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Beemo Real men don't try and air their business out on social media.


like i said before... this isnt the first time hearing stuff like this about GU.... i heard this before social media..


----------



## 2easy (May 28, 2016)

Vato i like the way you think


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> LOL there you are... nah thats your job, you do such a good job at complaining...
> 
> he can do whatever he wants... just my opinion changed about him...


So you're just clueing in to shit that went down last year?

Did you hear the Beatles broke up too?


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> So you're just clueing in to shit that went down last year?
> Did you hear the Beatles broke up too?


good one... laughed so hard forgot to fall off my dinosaur...
beatles really??? who uses that term? what are you 50?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 28, 2016)

Yo @genuity look at this GhostTown


----------



## Beemo (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @genuity look at this GhostTown View attachment 3694060


dont get me wrong, gu has fire in some of his gear.. just got to look thru them. heard many stories...
got a few gu gear myself...

the reason i bring it up, cuz it hasnt been brought up before...
i can see both of their side of the story... jj trying to release a bunch of stardawg strains of his own and so is gu/greenpoint at the same time...
jj just has to trust his skillz and reputation,,, and not worry about the competition...
gu however,,, how are you going to turn down the request from jj?
like i said before... atleast dont make the same strains as jj... but still use stardawg (m) on others
favors goes a long way in this biz... who knows you might need something else from him or someone connected to him...


----------



## genuity (May 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @genuity look at this GhostTown View attachment 3694060


Popping real soon.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 28, 2016)

I got my first batch of chem cuts from a highly reputable breeder who wasn't supposed to share them. 

Glad he wasn't a profit driven maniac like some in this community. Fuck this pretentious bullshit, all of it.... it's why we cannot get along as a community and why this shit is still illegal. 

We'd rather fuck each other around making the same beans off the same clones we weren't supposed to pass around (but did) while not having a fucking clue where any of the bag-seed even originated from. 

Some are driven by the wrong shade of green.


----------



## akhiymjames (May 28, 2016)

Beemo said:


> no but he makes onycd exactly like topdawg,,, i think a few others too..


Naw he made a ONYCD x Stardawg but no pure ONYCD cus its 91 Chem x Tresdawg and he hasn't used a Tresdawg male far as I know. But it's one cross I said kinda shitty but oh well like someone else said not using same exact stud so gonna be different.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (May 28, 2016)

Greenpoint, as in Brooklyn? My family from there.


----------



## greencropper (May 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man if I spend such and such on a pack of seeds and I find a stellar male/female I'm doing as I please with it. You know why because its MINE. I bought the pack, I put in the hours, days, and months growing it out. Everybody and their momma done used someone else's lines to get somewhere. Did JJ or top dawg originate the Chem lineage? I highly doubt it. If it was me I'll feel so good knowing people is finding so much fire in my line or packs that they are starting companies. Because that's only gonna boost my sales. With that being said I spend my money where I please and nobody can determine that.View attachment 3694049


ohhh where did ye score those tomahawks from bro?


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> ohhh where did ye score those tomahawks from bro?


$37.77 at Greenpoint seeds
http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/collections/greenpointseeds/products/tomahawk


----------



## greencropper (May 29, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> $37.77 at Greenpoint seeds
> http://greenpointseedsmerchant.com/collections/greenpointseeds/products/tomahawk


thats an awesome deal! thanks man im onto that


----------



## madininagyal (May 29, 2016)

greencropper said:


> thats an awesome deal! thanks man im onto that


I should have wait for This one 
looking at the lemon haze og and og affie it's à tempting deal anyone try them??


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

Some killer deals on there! where my money at? hahahaha


----------



## bubbahaze (May 29, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw he made a ONYCD x Stardawg but no pure ONYCD cus its 91 Chem x Tresdawg and he hasn't used a Tresdawg male far as I know. But it's one cross I said kinda shitty but oh well like someone else said not using same exact stud so gonna be different.


The ONYCDxStardawg cross is what started the problem but Gu not selling that cross anymore issue dead


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> The ONYCDxStardawg cross is what started the problem but Gu not selling that cross anymore issue dead


Exactly I can see that one cus that's a official cross he does but like you said all this is a dead issue. Was last year I didn't care then and don't now from what I see the Stardawg and PBOG crosses are fire so I will grow them.


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> The ONYCDxStardawg cross is what started the problem but Gu not selling that cross anymore issue dead


it sucks that the issue isnt dead for gu... gu is already feeling the burn... 
normally his gear is fire and sells for atleast 70 and sells out QUICK... 
but he cant find a bank to carry his gear, unless they dont carry top dawg...
something else had to have happen between them, cuz top dawg taken this shit seriously...

another story like archive and rd....


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> it sucks that the issue isnt dead for gu... gu is already feeling the burn...
> normally his gear is fire and sells for atleast 70 and sells out QUICK...
> but he cant find a bank to carry his gear, unless they dont carry top dawg...
> something else had to have happen between them, cuz top dawg taken this shit seriously...
> ...


Who knows maybe he has a good thing going moving the pack breeder direct? Seems like Top Dawg isn't in all that many banks or am I just out of the loop?



what happened with archive and rd?


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2016)

The price of being a breeder. ...!!!


The dancing in striptease is still good to this day...mmmmm


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> Who knows maybe he has a good thing going moving the pack breeder direct? Seems like Top Dawg isn't in all that many banks or am I just out of the loop?


i believe top dawg is at all the major us banks now... seedshere, sourpatch, greenline, tdt, few others cant think of...


D_Urbmon said:


> what happened with archive and rd?


man that happend long ago... from what i heard,, its something REALLY STUPID,,, but enough to go separate ways....


----------



## akhiymjames (May 29, 2016)

Beemo said:


> it sucks that the issue isnt dead for gu... gu is already feeling the burn...
> normally his gear is fire and sells for atleast 70 and sells out QUICK...
> but he cant find a bank to carry his gear, unless they dont carry top dawg...
> something else had to have happen between them, cuz top dawg taken this shit seriously...
> ...


Tbh I don't think he cares he sells direct so no need to stock at other banks and he's selling other breeders on his store now too. JJ is loved so no surprise there and who wouldn't want I carry his gear especially since it sells at premium price


----------



## D_Urbmon (May 29, 2016)

I had no clue they even had ties at any point.

in00b


----------



## Beemo (May 29, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> I had no clue they even had ties at any point.
> 
> in00b


they seemed like a good team... came out with docs og, facewreck, and a couple others


----------



## 2easy (Jun 1, 2016)

I have a good feeling about this sky pilot. She is getting frosty already even before the flowers have formed up. 
It's the earliest resin I have seen on a plant in my garden. Cant wait to see her in full flight


----------



## genuity (Jun 16, 2016)

Looking good 2easy 

4 92 og x monster cookies 
 
I think I'm going to find a nice plant..

1 Tres sister x monster cookies


----------



## Pah (Jun 16, 2016)

Getting a little Gu~ on ya never hurt anyone. 
As for the jj thing, $200/$300 vs $35/$70. Money is a motherfucker.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

Pah said:


> View attachment 3709410 View attachment 3709413
> Getting a little Gu~ on ya never hurt anyone.
> As for the jj thing, $200/$300 vs $35/$70. Money is a motherfucker.


It's fucking disgusting, I love JJ from IC days, but this dude was just like the rest of us on the hunt for the truth behind the elusive '91....... chem 101 for anyone that doesn't believe me. To somehow claim exclusivity, while exploiting this community at $20-30/seed is a big fuck you.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> It's fucking disgusting, I love JJ from IC days, but this dude was just like the rest of us on the hunt for the truth behind the elusive '91....... chem 101 for anyone that doesn't believe me. To somehow claim exclusivity, while exploiting this community at $20-30/seed is a big fuck you.


I agree and to hear the seeds were being sold at the same price at th cups is crazy. I thought that's what the direct sales was for so it would be cheaper for consumer and they get money in hand. I do believe people should get compensated for quality work and he's doing that but I don't see the need to rape the people like this. That's just me but doesn't stop me from wanting the gear tho. I get there is and should be some respect when a breeder creates something and is still working the line no f2s or s1 should be made but crosses is fine and if we so happened to make the same crosses I shouldn't have to stop making mines just cus you made them or was thinking of doing so.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

Pah said:


> View attachment 3709410 View attachment 3709413
> Getting a little Gu~ on ya never hurt anyone.
> As for the jj thing, $200/$300 vs $35/$70. Money is a motherfucker.


Those ONYCD x Polar Bear OG is fire. Will be getting back to them soon


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

just like in the old ggg thread... people always get their feelings hurt when bean prices are over 200...
i want a ferrari or mclaren... damm those 400k+ cars... fuck you ferrari and mclaren.... LOL


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

They bring the "competition" upon themselves. People understand these ridiculous margins, and and how lucrative and relatively easy to work within. It's all fine and free market until someone cries for protections, that's when you lose me.

The only people crying for protections are those that do so for the sake of protecting profits, nothing more.

Dj didn't ask rez to not make beans with the parent stock he "gifted" to the community. He simply pointed out at how big of a piece of shit he (rez) was for planning to do so. *Making money from what was intended to be released to the pubic*

It might take a few hundred k worth of someone's labor in man hours to make that car. Not some bag seed some kid found and decided to let plants have natural sex and then mark that shit up to $30/bean because you think you're special and somehow own the line..... take the bus.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

then dont buy it.... nobody has a gun to your head....
plenty of peeps happy with jj product...
and jj is not some kid... like ihg, dvg, greenpoint, thats barely been around...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

.....my god, do you understand the free market?

Nobody is complaining about prices, what is a legit complaint, is when someone cries that someone makes the beans that they also make... boohoo


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

What's even funnier is when rez called out JJ in the chem 101 thread.... now that's fuckin' ironic. Fuck rez btw.....


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> what is a legit complaint, is when someone cries that someone makes the beans that they also make... boohoo


its called RESPECT,,, it goes along way in this small community.... 
ask strayfox he'll tell you about it...
https://www.rollitup.org/t/strayfox-gardenz-circleofblessings.908272/


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

Small community, speaks of respect, asks $30/bean, cries when other member of said community makes same beans for a lot lot less money..... drops mic.....


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

IMO, guys like Vader etc are righteous, gives props to anyone who wants to start a "breeder" company with his gear. Righteous, these are the people who will drive us into legalization, not those who would come down like the SS and demand you not make beans with their gear like fucking monsanto...GMO the terminator gene then dickhead


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a chem 91 idk feom who it turns purple or at least the stocks do


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Small community, speaks of respect, asks $30/bean, cries when other member of said community makes same beans for a lot lot less money..... drops mic.....


LMAO... how is that respect?
when he makes tha same cross as jj?
undercut.... that sounds like what china does...

do you even know what respect is?
relentless genetics could of easily made white fire(fire x white)... but they didnt
they made wifi v2 (white x fire) why???? respect for og raskal.... drops mic...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

I forgot about the unwritten rule....

Thall shant force cannabis varieties into sex should another human having done said act has done so prior. lolololol

Where's the respect for any of the OGs who aren't even around anymore who were making all this gear before half of these seed companies started up. 

I remember JJ loooooooooong before he was making beans so miss me with all that who was first bullshit.

Where's the respect to the "don't pass the chem"...... dude making beans with them asking others to not make beans.... c'mon now.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Where's the respect to the "don't pass the chem"...... dude making beans with them asking others to not make beans.... c'mon now.


you obviously dont get it...
you can do whatever you want with the beans you purchased... 
just dont make the same shit as the breeder... and try to sell them...

thats what beans are for... breeding... #makeurownshit....
so pass the chem on....


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

He wasn't selling f2s or s1 of Stardawg crosses of it. There's nothing wrong with it IMHO and he gave credit to JJ. Now he made a couple crosses I'm sure JJ was going to make crossing Stardawg to Chem 4, 91 Chem and ONYCD but those aren't crosses that's being sold so I still didn't see the problem. 

Relentless did make Wifi like OGRaskal too but stopped selling and making them. I actually am trying to snag a pack from someone but I really don't see where he didn't give JJ the credit where it was due but he shouldn't be tripping about what somebody does with bought beans. Now if you talking about tester males that's where the respect needs to be


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

well I will soon have some of dj shorts OLD blueberry and I traded to get them there on there way to me from a nother country.Iam giving most of them to a dam good indoor grower I been watching on here and when I get them beans to him,if he sells them for 100.00 a bean and makes him soom cash after breeding them I am good with that for it will be his work then from picking the parents to mate to get seeds from, all I am asking from him is some beans back.he can do a beater job breading them then I can for iam no breader and I grow outdoors.IAm just waiting to here back from that man to see if he wounts to do that breading project and I think he will where these seeds are so rare..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

the seeds are f2 of dj old blueberry.ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> it sucks that the issue isnt dead for gu... gu is already feeling the burn...
> normally his gear is fire and sells for atleast 70 and sells out QUICK...
> but he cant find a bank to carry his gear, unless they dont carry top dawg...
> something else had to have happen between them, cuz top dawg taken this shit seriously...
> ...


he could sell direct to sell his beans..ky


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 16, 2016)

Damn good strain.. I grew her and have some beans still in stock of this. Made a damn good cross of her also. 


ky man said:


> the seeds are f2 of dj old blueberry.ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Damn good strain.. I grew her and have some beans still in stock of this. Made a damn good cross of her also.


you should make some f2 if its his old blueberry for there rare and very hard to find..ky.....ps dj new blueberry is not as good as the old blueberry..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 16, 2016)

I hear that, and have took under consideration. Yeah I have the old strain, and also his new. Don't really know how good they are cause of the age. In any case I have some GA3 to maybe help with that just in case.  just have alot going on at the moment. 14 strains going now, not to mention the clones off each of those strains. I may have to find a nice spot outdoors to place a few of these clones. Lol I swear, there growing faster then the moms. It's like the moms hit a spot and just stopped.


ky man said:


> you should make some f2 if its his old blueberry for there rare and very hard to find..ky.....ps dj new blueberry is not as good as the old blueberry..


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> I hear that, and have took under consideration. Yeah I have the old strain, and also his new. Don't really know how good they are cause of the age. In any case I have some GA3 to maybe help with that just in case.  just have alot going on at the moment. 14 strains going now, not to mention the clones off each of those strains. I may have to find a nice spot outdoors to place a few of these clones. Lol I swear, there growing faster then the moms. It's like the moms hit a spot and just stopped.


take time and get you some f2 made of that OLD blueberry and you will be glad you did but I know how it is to have to many at one time to care for.I wish you the best growing season of your life this year happy growing to you.YOU could get them started and put out side next year in a far away place and do o open air bread of them just kill all males but the best one and have seeds..ky


----------



## ky man (Jun 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> He wasn't selling f2s or s1 of Stardawg crosses of it. There's nothing wrong with it IMHO and he gave credit to JJ. Now he made a couple crosses I'm sure JJ was going to make crossing Stardawg to Chem 4, 91 Chem and ONYCD but those aren't crosses that's being sold so I still didn't see the problem.
> 
> Relentless did make Wifi like OGRaskal too but stopped selling and making them. I actually am trying to snag a pack from someone but I really don't see where he didn't give JJ the credit where it was due but he shouldn't be tripping about what somebody does with bought beans. Now if you talking about tester males that's where the respect needs to be


I will make sure you also get some of them blueberry beans for you said you would gift me some of that strain you plan to work with that smelled like fruity peples ceral,that was the best smelling weed I ever smelt of in my hole life.my budy was gifted one fem seed of hit that his friend got as a freebe but he never knew where he got it from or I would have bought fem, seeds of it to grow this year..ky


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

I take back the Relentless Wifi he used a Fire OG Bx male and hit The White. Not same as fem OGRaskal Wifi


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 16, 2016)

So what if it is though, the white is krome's not ograskal's.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 16, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> So what if it is though, the white is krome's not ograskal's.


Yea I feel you I mean me or you could honestly it's two elites crossed I'm sure many have done it with the results seen from OGRaskal Wifi. With the phenos shown who wouldn't want they're own stock of Wifi


----------



## 2easy (Jun 17, 2016)

sky pilot is flowering nicely. sorry the pics are a little over exposed.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> So what if it is though, the white is krome's not ograskal's.


its called asking permission from krome. 
then og raskals gives krome credit, by saying it's kromes- the white- on his packaging...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> its called asking permission from krome.
> then og raskals gives krome credit, by saying it's kromes- the white- on his packaging...


Take the bus my friend, you will never convince me that any human owns any of these genetics or any claim to proprietary exclusivity. Even the father of Princess will tell you he found her in bag seed. Just like chemfather, just like ....(insert name of someone who found an "elite")


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

It's great to give Krome credit for The White, because you're correct Krome is credited for The White. That does NOT suggest that he is exclusively permitted to make seeds and nobody else can with The White. OGraskal is indeed righteous for crediting Krome, but in parallel, it lends credibility to the cross, as everybody about 9-10 years ago would have traded their mothers for The White.

Today, it goes without say that WiFi is stupid loud dank, and it has credibility on its own. As does raskal, as does Krome. Though, raskal too was in the chem 101 thread.... it's really a good read. It's a time stamp before all these "breeders" and seed companies popped up, it's back when we were all just forum goers, like you and me. Hell, maybe someday you @Beemo and me will have a seed bank.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Take the bus my friend, you will never convince me that any human owns any of these genetics or any claim to proprietary exclusivity. Even the father of Princess will tell you he found her in bag seed. Just like chemfather, just like ....(insert name of someone who found an "elite")


you still dont get it... its all about respect and credit...
no different than somebody stealing your family cookie recipe,
and then that person goes down the street and sells them at a cheaper cost... wonder how you would feel????

EDIT: theres prolly many version of your cookie familys recipe, so your family might no have created it... but your family was the first to discover it to the people...


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you still dont get it... its all about respect and credit...
> no different than somebody stealing your family cookie recipe,
> and then that person goes down the street and sells them at a cheaper cost... wonder how you would feel????
> 
> EDIT: theres prolly many version of your cookie familys recipe, so your family might no have created it... but your family was the first to discover it to the people...


I agree it would be in ill taste to do that, yet we see it happening all the time. Blue Dream was the biggest fad, then Green Crack (Dream Queen), OG, Cookies, Sherbet, WiFi, FireOG, SFVOG.

Not cool to take jimbos cookies and sell them down the street for less, unless of course jimbo is charging 60 bucks an eighth.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> I agree it would be in ill taste to do that, yet we see it happening all the time. Blue Dream was the biggest fad, then Green Crack (Dream Queen), OG, Cookies, Sherbet, WiFi, FireOG, SFVOG.
> 
> Not cool to take jimbos cookies and sell them down the street for less, unless of course jimbo is charging 60 bucks an eighth.


This shit has been happening long before anyone knew wtf a cookies was... nothing knew, so just not sure why anyone has their panties twisted now in 2016 like they've been running shit when they were just like you and me seeking answers and looking for the grail not even ten or so years ago?

Exactly, if people want to sell a seed for $30, don't cry when someone else knows your "recipe" and can make as good a cherry pie as your grandma for much less... free market. (it's no secret the lineage as it's often a marketing angle, so that analogy is kinda shot out the air)


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> This shit has been happening long before anyone knew wtf a cookies was... nothing knew, so just not sure why anyone has their panties twisted now in 2016 like they've been running shit when they were just like you and me seeking answers and looking for the grail not even ten or so years ago?
> Exactly, if people want to sell a seed for $30, don't cry when someone else knows your "recipe" and can make as good a cherry pie as your grandma for much less... free market. (it's no secret the lineage as it's often a marketing angle, so that analogy is kinda shot out the air)


and you still dont get it....
your still talking about china, and walmart-ing people.... (undercut)
yes it is a free market... but ill take the so-called original... 
i guess your a dr. thunder fan and im a dr.pepper fan


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Who is the original? JJ? He did not know where in the fuck any of the chems came from!!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

rez and dutchgrown chin checked both him and ograskal, and everyone else claiming to have an "in" with the "chemfather" in the thread where they were curious about the origins of any of these strains that these breeders are working with today which you are granting someone as having been the "original"??

maybe some people need to read up on history of this community.

just to reiterate, fuck rezdog, I was a beta tester for him once, and held him in high respects, but what he pulled........ still, it does not take away from what happened 

"* Chem told me he hasn't spoken to ANY off you people in more than six months,including ogras,phil,jj-nyc,NONE OF YOU,not ONE.*" -rez

So who was the original??


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

man... your going everywhere with this...

topdawg is just know to have the original... im sure other peeps have it too...
but i want topdawgs like other breeders do...

lots of peeps have cookie cuts... but if i want a cookie cut... i want it from the cookie fam... not SWERVE's cookie version....

EDIT::: are you GU???


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> man... your going everywhere with this...
> 
> topdawg is just know to have the original...


Topdawg found the chems?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

I got all my chems from a breeder mentioned in this thread, but he wasnt a breeder at time... and that was long before Topdawg was even a thing, before the tresdawg was even heard of. So am I also an original??


----------



## kona gold (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> you obviously dont get it...
> you can do whatever you want with the beans you purchased...
> just dont make the same shit as the breeder... and try to sell them...
> 
> ...


Why not?
Are breeders worried someone will do a better job than they could do with the same beans?
I have no respect for ego maniac so called breeders, which the majority seem to be!
So why sell seeds at all if your worried about someone doing this?
Oh, thats right, to make as much money as you can!

I have yet to see a breeder give some family in Afghanistan or Mexico props for their original contribution?

So once I buy them, they now become my genetics after the first pollination. 
Period!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

@kona gold gets it.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

My respect for any breeders work would be if they are still producing the line and making crosses with it i.e. Stardawg I will not f2 or s1 the line to sell. I will make all the crosses I want of it tho and I will give credit to breeder for making said Stardawg and that's it. What I do with what I buy is up to me. Just give respect where it's due that's it.

JJ don't keep males long anyways so it's kinda a good thing Gu made crosses with original Stardawg release. Gives everyone a chance to get some genetics with Stardawg in them. JJ def not giving everyone a chance killing males and creating 2.0 and 3.0 etc crosses.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Why not?
> Are breeders worried someone will do a better job than they could do with the same beans?
> I have no respect for ego maniac so called breeders, which the majority seem to be!
> So why sell seeds at all if your worried about someone doing this?
> ...


omgoodness...once you buy beans, they're yours... 
you can do whatever you want with them.... 
its just LAME AS HELL that your copying off somebody else....


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Back to birth, then it's equally lame as hell that those who you got the beans from copied someone else..... but honestly we don't care, that's the point. It's friggin' seeds, not music, not a book, not an invention. Get a patent... oh wait. 

You sound like a monsanto rep.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Is Chem himself a part of TopDawg? (if he is I'll shut up)

If not why are they using derivative of the chemdawg/chemdog in the name of their friggin' company?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=254934

Lookey, I don't see Krome credited anywhere....


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

ky man said:


> take time and get you some f2 made of that OLD blueberry and you will be glad you did but I know how it is to have to many at one time to care for.I wish you the best growing season of your life this year happy growing to you.YOU could get them started and put out side next year in a far away place and do o open air bread of them just kill all males but the best one and have seeds..ky


No doubt. Thanks on the warm wishes bro. If I ever have anything I'm running down the line that you happen to see that interests you feel free to shoot me a line, cause once I get it all up and going I plan on gifting out testers anyways. (;
Me personally, if I had a strain and made a cross of it and didn't want anyone "stealing it and taking credit" I would simply just throw something into the mix. I'm sure a few has done that exact thing. Goes back to grandma's good ole cookie recipe, shit you know Grandma's don't give out all their secrets...  lol


----------



## genuity (Jun 17, 2016)

Idk.....only people I think really give a shit,is online...

Street people, can give 2 shits....who's cut got used,who got credit for it,or any of that nonsense. ..


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

I know exactly where your coming from.. lol I spoke to a good friend I hadn't seen in years I used to blaze with bck in hs and was telling him about the market now, all the cuts, strains, etc.. he was like man, weeds weed... hahaha maybe back in 1970 bro. Now you have that primo bomb shit that snoop dog could take 1 toke of and be high for hours, and we also have that Mexican schwag brick that's like smoking lawn clippings. I just laughed and said ok. I was way to stoned to argue the point.


genuity said:


> Idk.....only people I think really give a shit,is online...
> 
> Street people, can give 2 shits....who's cut got used,who got credit for it,or any of that nonsense. ..


----------



## kona gold (Jun 17, 2016)

Beemo said:


> omgoodness...once you buy beans, they're yours...
> you can do whatever you want with them....
> its just LAME AS HELL that your copying off somebody else....


Come on bro think about it honestly. 
And this is meant in no way as disrespect to you. 
They acquire genetics from someone else, as only God can create something new, and then sell someone elses work that they made seeds from and I'm not supposed to do the same?
Please explain to me the difference? 
Worst case is strawberry cough.
kk gets it from a friend who made the strain, by crossing strawberry fields with a haze.
But kk claims it as his, and thats all good. Basically pulled a Bill Gates on his friend.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Is Chem himself a part of TopDawg? (if he is I'll shut up)
> If not why are they using derivative of the chemdawg/chemdog in the name of their friggin' company?


godamm,.,, who gives a shit???
i've posted already, topdawg is know for chem.... and breeders want to breed with his gear...
i dont see the breeders bitchn who has the real chem.... its just the story where it came from....

just like ggg joseph.... topdawg denies its underdawg.. but loompa and ggg says it is.... 
i just go with the story...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 17, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Please explain to me the difference?
> .


im done explaining... no matter what i explain... you wont get it... 
i feel like beating a dead horse... 
so please stop... and i will too...... you too cannabruh...


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Is Chem himself a part of TopDawg? (if he is I'll shut up)
> 
> If not why are they using derivative of the chemdawg/chemdog in the name of their friggin' company?


These "breeders" are so ridiculous with their whining. At the end of the day the only reason they care is that someone else is pulling in some coin that they feel they're entitled to. I won't loose any sleep over poor JJ and his $300 packs of seeds if Gu or someone else is making a similar cross and selling them for a fraction of the price.

It's a plant. Nobody has exclusive rights to it. Either lower your prices to be competitive with your competition, or offer a superior product.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

And if guys like you didn't keep the f2s or whatever, that old school BB would be long gone @Sassafras¥ good work!


Beemo said:


> godamm,.,, who gives a shit???
> i've posted already, topdawg is know for chem.... and breeders want to breed with his gear...
> i dont see the breeders bitchn who has the real chem.... its just the story where it came from....
> 
> ...


Chemdog is known for chem, at least to anyone that's been around.... go read any thread from like ten years ago and catch up.

Everybody else is working HIS work, period. So where's the line? 

Chemdog himself found all that shit in a bag of weed.... where's it stop?


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyways, lol.. I have this Aliens Jack'd Up that's really got my attention guys. She's roughly 2 weeks in veg or so and already looking nice. I do believe she has some Chem in her lineage along the line according to eu.seedfinder. in any case I'm really digging her nice short bushy Sativa look. Hopefully she'll keep doing good.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Anyways, lol.. I have this Aliens Jack'd Up that's really got my attention guys. She's roughly 2 weeks in veg or so and already looking nice. I do believe she has some Chem in her lineage along the line according to eu.seedfinder. in any case I'm really digging her nice short bushy Sativa look. Hopefully she'll keep doing good.


That's Sin City good cross you will like it. Keep us posted and post in the Sin City thread


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Thnx bro. Back then I remember thinking I had better hang on to them.. lol cause back then it wasn't like now, you had to worry about getting ripped off, and or customs catching that shit everytime you'd order. I had a list back then of breeders/co I wouldn't go near regardless how good the strain was and I was wanting it just bc of tht reason. I guess it's still like that now to an extinct, just not as much. I guess folks just have to do research. Pros vs cons in every situation..


CannaBruh said:


> And if guys like you didn't keep the f2s or whatever, that old school BB would be long gone @Sassafras¥ good work!
> 
> 
> Chemdog is known for chem, at least to anyone that's been around.... go read any thread from like ten years ago and catch up.
> ...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks will do. Sorry did t know that they had a thread. Was just trying to lighten the mood so to speak. Lol


akhiymjames said:


> That's Sin City good cross you will like it. Keep us posted and post in the Sin City thread


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Thnx bro. Back then I remember thinking I had better hang on to them.. lol cause back then it wasn't like now, you had to worry about getting ripped off, and or customs catching that shit everytime you'd order. I had a list back then of breeders/co I wouldn't go near regardless how good the strain was and I was wanting it just bc of tht reason. I guess it's still like that now to an extinct, just not as much. I guess folks just have to do research. Pros vs cons in every situation..


fuck me the green tape, I had almost forgotten..... many dollars lost to empty cds covered in green tape, often multiples, rubberbanded together...


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 17, 2016)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Thanks will do. Sorry did t know that they had a thread. Was just trying to lighten the mood so to speak. Lol


You good bro and I feel you on lightning the mood. That's just something we will never agree on anyways lol

Yea there's a Sin City info thread I started its owe can have a good thread for info. I tell people post there cus that's where lots will come looking for info and I know there's not a lot of info on the older releases from them


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Damn skippy bro. Me 2. Idk about you guys but they sent me damn floppy disks! I cracked those bitches open thinking yeah boyyy... nope nothing.


CannaBruh said:


> fuck me the green tape, I had almost forgotten..... many dollars lost to empty cds covered in green tape, often multiples, rubberbanded together...


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Jun 17, 2016)

Cool. Yeah I was just over looking around. So should I start a new thread or just jump in on one of the others already made?


akhiymjames said:


> You good bro and I feel you on lightning the mood. That's just something we will never agree on anyways lol
> 
> Yea there's a Sin City info thread I started its owe can have a good thread for info. I tell people post there cus that's where lots will come looking for info and I know there's not a lot of info on the older releases from them


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 17, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Why not?
> Are breeders worried someone will do a better job than they could do with the same beans?
> I have no respect for ego maniac so called breeders, which the majority seem to be!
> So why sell seeds at all if your worried about someone doing this?
> ...


Have you met Sannie? I would hardly say that he is in it for the money, dude works his lines out farther than any of these new breeders will ever dream of. He also charges less than half the cost of many breeders. I have never seen him complain about someone making seeds with his bean stock, in fact he actually gives freebies that his clients make with his stock out and that to me is just plain fucking wonderful

You don't have to be an asshole to make it in the world.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Have you met Sannie? I would hardly say that he is in it for the money, dude works his lines out farther than any of these new breeders will ever dream of. He also charges less than half the cost of many breeders. I have never seen him complain about someone making seeds with his bean stock, in fact he actually gives freebies that his clients make with his stock out and that to me is just plain fucking wonderful
> 
> You don't have to be an asshole to make it in the world.


Thats why I used the word majority.
Respectable people are respected. 
Sure if I made seeds of Sannies Jack F?(whatever gen he's up to now, and was to sell them, of course I would sight the source.
Again, I respect, honest, hard working, humble breeders. Even a few that might not be so humble!
But my first taste with seed peeps, was Emery! Talk about a dick! 
Karma catches all of us, you to Mark.
But DJ Short??!!?? Questionable at best, for me.
That Blueberry line is all over the place! From indica to sativa, from colourful to straight green, from blueish to hash flavors?
How can you claim its progeny, with something like that?
And how do you breed a strain, refining it for years, and wind up with all that variation? And I didn't even delve into the hermi issues 
So either he gets sidetracked while he's working each generation, or he has a drinking problem.


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2016)

I always hear of people wanting "worked" lines...but they have nothing but poly hybrid seeds in they grow rooms...
I don't get it..


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> Thats why I used the word majority.
> Respectable people are respected.
> Sure if I made seeds of Sannies Jack F?(whatever gen he's up to now, and was to sell them, of course I would sight the source.
> Again, I respect, honest, hard working, humble breeders. Even a few that might not be so humble!
> ...


who gives a shit if the breeder is a DICK... just searching for FIRE... thats' it....
steve jobs was consider a MAJOR DICK.... but i still love my apple products.....
people that are DICKS usually know what they're talking about.... instead of kissing your ASS....


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2016)

Is very true lots of big heads and big egos but not always and it does not have to be that way. That in itself is a separate issue imo but to speak on it, indeed some of the top people in many industries are some of the most humble you will find. Those are to be emulated. In parallel, some of the most successful and highly reputed "insert profession" are complete scumbag dickheads.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> But DJ Short??!!?? Questionable at best, for me.
> That Blueberry line is all over the place! From indica to sativa, from colourful to straight green, from blueish to hash flavors?
> How can you claim its progeny, with something like that?
> And how do you breed a strain, refining it for years, and wind up with all that variation? And I didn't even delve into the hermi issues
> So either he gets sidetracked while he's working each generation, or he has a drinking problem.



DJ did release his parent stock for all many years back. That blew me away, almost as much as finding out that some parent stock was lost 
The Flo I ran might as well have all been clones. I did not have a green one. I did have green and purple F13s. Most of my TBB all grew the same as well as GK and BB, the BB were also from Emery, and did throw late nanas but I remember them being very very uniform. That pack was circa '04ish.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> who gives a shit if the breeder is a DICK... just searching for FIRE... thats' it....
> steve jobs was consider a MAJOR DICK.... but i still love my apple products.....
> people that are DICKS usually know what they're talking about.... instead of kissing your ASS....


There are far more dicks that don't know what the hell they are talking about than do. Being an asshole with good practices is no issue with me, just the assholes like swerve and ken who throw out some crazy stories that don't jive.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> who gives a shit if the breeder is a DICK... just searching for FIRE... thats' it....
> steve jobs was consider a MAJOR DICK.... but i still love my apple products.....
> people that are DICKS usually know what they're talking about.... instead of kissing your ASS....


I understand where your coming from.
But Emery was a DICK! 
He thought her was God or something, cause he was the only seed guy at the time.
I had spoken directly with him a few times, and he was extremely rude, and didn't care if what I paid for was what I got! But when you pay for a strain that costs $420, the most expensive seeds they sold, that should be the strain I get! I had wanted that 16 week real deal Nevilles Haze! The strain I got was not that one at all! It finished in 10 weeks, was a big yielding strain with just average potency. I ran it about 3times just to make sure to give her a chance to show me something special, but pretty much the same results. Didn't even come close to description. So when I asked him, and explained everything, he tells me haze smaze, it's all the same, so don't bother me!
Sure if it were a $50 pack of seeds, but if I'm paying $420 a pack, they better damn well be what I ordered! 
Then he gets busted, and tries to act like he is this nicely spiritual guy who needs your help and support! 
He is just a guy like alot of guys I have seen in my 30+years of being involved with this plant!

So you deal with those people and respect them, and thats cool bro.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> DJ did release his parent stock for all many years back. That blew me away, almost as much as finding out that some parent stock was lost
> The Flo I ran might as well have all been clones. I did not have a green one. I did have green and purple F13s. Most of my TBB all grew the same as well as GK and BB, the BB were also from Emery, and did throw late nanas but I remember them being very very uniform. That pack was circa '04ish.


Thank you for sharing your experience with DJ. I had hoped to have that same experience when I got mine. I got mine around '99 I think? I had three female's, So not a huge pool to search from. One was green and extremely bushy, like over bushy, and shorter, had a hash flavor, which I liked, and euphoric. 
Second one was green also, but the buds took on more of the blue look. That one was my fav. Nice blue nugs that were hashy with a slight berry-ish flavor and pretty strong. But it was small and bushy as well. 
Third one was beautiful! This one I thought was going to be my keeper!
It had every color of the rainbow! Simply stunning to look at! Larger buds, more christmas tree in shape, great resin, and smelled of blueberries and goodness! But when I went to smoke her, she was flavorless, and weak as shit on potency! That was a sad day, as I lent that harvest cure in the dark for 4 weeks, under optimal conditions, before I even trimmed them! That'd all im saying! Males to, were all over the place genetically. 
Now im not saying that it's a bad strain, mind you, but to work one that long, I feel it should be more stable.


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone have some greenpoint buds?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone have some greenpoint buds?


I feel obligated to pick some up now as much as I've taken a shit in his thread. Any recommendations?


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I feel obligated to pick some up now as much as I've taken a shit in his thread. Any recommendations?


With as many crosses as they have I wouldn't know where to start. Tis why I asked , I won't buy from a company until I see some fire come from someone else growing it. Freebies always get a round in the room but purchases have to be thought out otherwise my credit card stays maxed.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

Beemo said:


> who gives a shit if the breeder is a DICK... just searching for FIRE... thats' it....
> steve jobs was consider a MAJOR DICK.... *but i still love my apple products.....*
> people that are DICKS usually know what they're talking about.... instead of kissing your ASS....


Yeah but You love apple products........ That explains a lot. 



Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone have some greenpoint buds?


Smoked em Long time ago.


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 18, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> Anyone have some greenpoint buds?


sorry for the shit quality, not my usual style. But you get the idea.

as a hashmaker I understand more than anyone that all trichomes are not created equally. Frost does not equate potency. BUT WOW! This was probably the strongest shit I ever had. Just twisted my brain. Bubba x Monster Cookies.


----------



## Pah (Jun 18, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> I feel obligated to pick some up now as much as I've taken a shit in his thread. Any recommendations?


If you do Instagram , check out fullmeltcutz copper chem.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 18, 2016)

kona gold said:


> So you deal with those people and respect them, and thats cool bro.


yup... i sure do.. not trying to be friends with them... its only business....
some of the most successful peeps in the world are DICKS...
just the way the world works... dont get butt hurt over it.... move on to the next....


----------



## Traxx187 (Jun 19, 2016)

Beemo said:


> who gives a shit if the breeder is a DICK... just searching for FIRE... thats' it....
> steve jobs was consider a MAJOR DICK.... but i still love my apple products.....
> people that are DICKS usually know what they're talking about.... instead of kissing your ASS....


The truth


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jun 19, 2016)

well we saw some fire and then we saw some desire.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Looking at this post, and the words that you emphasized with all-caps, I can't help but wonder if this was some sort of subliminal message? A cry for help? Coming out of the closet?
> j/k


NO. I DONT WANT EVER TO BE YOUR FRIEND. SO FUCK OFF....
how's that for subliminal messages? not j/k 
bobz gets it... why dont you?


----------



## kona gold (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> yup... i sure do.. not trying to be friends with them... its only business....
> some of the most successful peeps in the world are DICKS...
> just the way the world works... dont get butt hurt over it.... move on to the next....


I was never butt hurt by it.
It's ok to have different opinions and philosophies.

I like ASSHOLES, but not DICKS!!!!

Threw that one in for you @stowandgrow!!!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> NO. I DONT WANT EVER TO BE YOUR FRIEND. SO FUCK OFF....
> how's that for subliminal messages? not j/k
> bobz gets it... why dont you?


I'm not trying to be your friend beemster. Your posts are low laying fruit. Tough to resist sometimes.


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not trying to be your friend beemster.


LOL,,,, yes you tried, to no avail... 



st0wandgrow said:


> Your posts are low laying fruit. Tough to resist sometimes.


I resist your dumb azz post all the time... even tho its too easy.... just not worth my time anymore... its like talking to a 8yr old


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

@st0wandgrow man you don't want to let Beemo Alone lol he change and is Less à dick then before he's not my friend but he make an effort with is attitude so please let him and @Beemo stop being so Childish there making fun of you and instead of let go you keep giving them ammunition


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> @st0wandgrow man you don't want to let Beemo Alone lol he change and is Less à dick then before he's not my friend but he make an effort with is attitude so please let him and @Beemo stop being so Childish there making fun of you and instead of let go you keep giving them ammunition


I feel you, and you're right to an extent. He is a little less dickish now than before.

It's all in good fun though. I don't mean any harm by it. I was pretty stoned last night and couldn't resist. I thought it was funny anyway. lol


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> @Beemo[/USER] stop being so Childish there making fun of you and instead of let go you keep giving them ammunition


childish huh? so whenever they do it, call names blah blah blah,,, its ok? LMAO
but as soon as i do the same shit they do, its childish? get fuck out of here...

please tell me again why you stopped bitching about prices in the ggg thread... oh wait i remember,, m4k says he has to make a living and provide for the family...
and thats not effin childish???


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You sure are the biggest dick in the world I was wrong you didn't change at all there was no hate in my post just wanted you to not be mad because of that but damn since my duende I didn't buy anything from them I prefer put my money on no greedy breeder but man im stunned you are really the biggest asshole I talked with on rollitup oh god you should not have said this youre gonna be my little bitch


do you know how to use commas and periods? cant read this childish quote.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

By the way what are you doing on greenpoint thread if gu such an inethical guy for you, too much fire making you change your mind?? From what you said you don't fuck with people like that but you end sucking his Ball harder then sacha grey...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That not what your m.. said about it when she get the d..


are you speaking english?


madininagyal said:


> By the way what are you doing on greenpoint thread if gu such an inethical guy for you, too much fire making you change your mind?? From what you said you don't fuck with people like that but you end sucking his Ball harder then sacha grey...


YAWN... go away little child


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> are you speaking english?
> 
> YAWN... go away little child


Nope english not my first langage unlike you I speak 4 différent langage and im not a little winning bitch like you that just know to dry balls of breeders


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

Keep it clean,or keep it pushing. ..


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Nope english not my first langage unlike you I speak 4 différent langage and im not a little winning bitch like you that* just know to dry balls of breeders*


LOL slurrrrrpp


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

@genuity if you keep it clean do a better job I like when people say get the fuck out ta here and there nothing wrong but when I get back at him got deleted so do your job like it should be or don't do nothing


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

You sure are the biggest dick in the world I was wrong you didn't change at all there was no hate in my post just wanted you to not be mad because of that but damn since my duende I didn't buy anything from them I prefer put my money on no greedy breeder but man im stunned you are really the biggest asshole I talked with on rollitup oh god you should not have said this youre gonna be my little bitch


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

You can do what you want but This post will still be here as long as the other Stay!!! i dont give à fudge if he your friend, if you do something do it right!!!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

too funny... somebody's butt hurt... 
just eating some popcorn and watching the river flow...


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> @genuity if you keep it clean do a better job I like when people say get the fuck out ta here and there nothing wrong but when I get back at him got deleted so do your job like it should be or don't do nothing


Get the fuck out & telling/talking about dick in the butt is 2 very different things....I mean damn for real,I have to explain that?


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

I could just start closing threads, with all the catty fights you gals keep having. ..would that be better?

Or just keep jumping back an forth between threads?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> Get the fuck out & telling/talking about dick in the butt is 2 very different things....I mean damn for real,I have to explain that?


whats the difference between get out of here or get the fuck outta here is 2 different way , one is polite the other not should i explain it to you????


----------



## akhiymjames (Jun 20, 2016)

Man y'all killing me lol. Is there someone to post some Greenpoint info???


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> I could just start closing threads, with all the catty fights you gals keep having. ..would that be better?
> 
> Or just keep jumping back an forth between threads?


you can close all you want i don't give a fuck because the only one starting bullshit is always the same bitch aka beetchmo but since he's your buddy you can't be objective even if i know you're a good guy and you don't like that but on this one YOU ARE WRONG!!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> whats the difference between get out of here or get the fuck outta here is 2 different way , one is polite the other not should i explain it to you????


GTFO is used in the states everyday, in a politely/joking way.

It's no tone on the Internet, understanding what people post is confusing at times.


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> you can close all you want i don't give a fuck because the only one starting bullshit is always the same bitch aka beetchmo but since he's your buddy you can't be objective even if i know you're a good guy and you don't like that but on this one YOU ARE WRONG!!!


How when I deleted his post also?


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> How when I deleted his post also?


 lol are you fucking kidding me?? ok im done you won


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> the same bitch aka beetchmo





madininagyal said:


> lol are you fucking kidding me?? ok im done you won


grow up... life's not fair...
you dont see me calling you shit face do you?
only little boys and girls use name calling...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> grow up... life's not fair...
> you dont see me calling you shit face do you?
> only little boys and girls use name calling...


don't worry your time will come, TRUST ME SOONER OR LATER !!!!


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> don't worry your time will come, TRUST ME SOONER OR LATER !!!!


what does that mean? LMAO...
you going to snitch on me now??? because thats how snitch's talk...


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> IM GONNA FIND YOU AND FUCK YOU UP!!! i ain't playing with you get on my nerves and you will have to pay for it i know snitching is what you know to do best!!! don't put me on the same as you because when i finish with you , you will be the one calling the cops for help


internet tough guy.... LMAO
MODERATORS please dont delete convos....


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2016)

How bout those seeds, eh? Nice weather we're having. A bit warm, but nice.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 20, 2016)

seeds of evil are growing vigorously in this heat...


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

cmon dudes no need to get vexed. hit the herb and chill. smoke about it.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jun 20, 2016)

I sometimes post on threads like this..put my phone on vibrate and shove it up my ass while i wait for the notifications


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Jun 20, 2016)

Sooo...Arjan and Franco walk into a bathroom.....


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> seeds of evil are growing vigorously in this heat...


some people here know how to make your dark side out , and they don't even know what they will get in return


----------



## Beemo (Jun 20, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> and they don't even know what they will get in return


damm just stfu... 
not scared by one bit... especially by a white canadian boy...
so drop it...


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

I know I'm liking the smells and growth of 92 og x monster cookies. 

 
Message! !!!


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm just stfu...
> not scared by one bit... especially by a white canadian boy...
> so drop it...


Hey, hey, HEY NOW!

Canucks can keep it gangsta too! we don't play when it comes to canadian tire money!!!! 

 

and a couple more for good measure to lighten the mood


----------



## D_Urbmon (Jun 20, 2016)

genuity said:


> I know I'm liking the smells and growth of 92 og x monster cookies.
> 
> View attachment 3712809
> Message! !!!


How far in are they Gen? any signs of intersex?


----------



## genuity (Jun 20, 2016)

D_Urbmon said:


> How far in are they Gen? any signs of intersex?


Just cloned them all,going to run them all under 1 light..


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 20, 2016)

Here's a bud of last years Famine x Stardawg outdoor grow.


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 20, 2016)

Beemo said:


> damm just stfu...
> not scared by one bit... especially by a white canadian boy...
> so drop it...


You will have time to be scared don't worry about it lol


----------



## 2easy (Jun 28, 2016)

sky pilot


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2016)

2 of my 5 92 og x monster cookies 
 
Looking & smelling good.

Now time for a good long veg,cause they look to be on the og side of things...


----------



## madininagyal (Jun 29, 2016)

Just grab à pack of shuteye and another of tombstone they are Less than 20$ at the moment


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 6, 2016)

THIS is Flo Monster!!!!!Hellooooooo GU thank you again.OMFG


2easy said:


> sky pilot
> 
> View attachment 3719317
> 
> ...


my skypilots have a spear shape.Here are monster cookies x flo skypilot bluniverse two different as well as some crazy skypilot freak plant that is absolutely covered in crystal mushrooms!!!!im blessed.GU you pulled thru.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 6, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> View attachment 3726064 View attachment 3726064 View attachment 3726062 THIS is Flo Monster!!!!!Hellooooooo GU thank you again.OMFG
> my skypilots have a spear shape.Here are monster cookies x flo skypilot bluniverse two different as well as some crazy skypilot freak plant that is absolutely covered in crystal mushrooms!!!!im blessed.GU you pulled thru.View attachment 3726055 View attachment 3726056


Nice looking plants fam. You showing out on that Flo


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice looking plants fam. You showing out on that Flo


Been paying my dues seeking the best and this run im feeln lucky.Next one is gonna put me on the map noimsayn??!!??!!


----------



## greencropper (Jul 6, 2016)

bit spartan over @ greenpointseeds.com for the moment


----------



## 2easy (Jul 6, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> View attachment 3726064 View attachment 3726064 View attachment 3726062 THIS is Flo Monster!!!!!Hellooooooo GU thank you again.OMFG
> my skypilots have a spear shape.Here are monster cookies x flo skypilot bluniverse two different as well as some crazy skypilot freak plant that is absolutely covered in crystal mushrooms!!!!im blessed.GU you pulled thru.View attachment 3726055 View attachment 3726056


Those plants look amazing.

My skypilot is very kushy in appearance. Very chunky triangle type nugs. Solid is the first thing that comes to mind.
The smell is out of this world, she overpowers my carbon filter. I went and bought a new one and she still stinks over the top of it.

Mt whole house smells like hot engine oil if you know what that smells like. I first smelt it when I pulled up in my car. I could smell it through the garage door and it had me looking under the bonnet for an engine problem. 

Up close it smells of classic Chem. And really interesting if you rub your fingers on a sugar leaf you get straight chem/ rub your fingers and heat the resin and you get a bit of lemon coming through.
An hour later if you smell your fingers you would swear you had been cutting up garlic earlier. It's very complex. I love it.

Lots of purple coming through now too. Hints of purple on the calyx's and purple starting show on the fan leaves. I think by end of flower she will be very purple.

I'm having trouble uploading pics at the moment but some to come soon.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## greentipz (Jul 7, 2016)

puffntuff said:


> There is a lot of testing going on now and previously done. I think Gu said he gave away over 600 packs of the cookie crosses. There's multiple testers going on every forum around.


600 packs....if you believe that stupid shit....you really are HIGH.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 7, 2016)

greentipz said:


> 600 packs....if you believe that stupid shit....you really are HIGH.


Each strain about 20 pack goes in testing so yeah around 600 tested pack if not more deal with it

There was a time ggg was doing it too but most of them never get a grow report that why they don't send as much as before
But even ggg send more than 600 pack to test


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 7, 2016)

2easy said:


> Those plants look amazing.
> 
> My skypilot is very kushy in appearance. Very chunky triangle type nugs. Solid is the first thing that comes to mind.
> The smell is out of this world, she overpowers my carbon filter. I went and bought a new one and she still stinks over the top of it.
> ...


When I first planted the Monster Flo they didn't pop so I planted the sky pilot in the same cups.....then wtf I had the monster flo come up with the sky pilots not knowing which was what and whatnot so its been a full on sit back and watch traits take hold.Looking at your makes me wonder still but helps a bit knowing they are triangle shaped since the one that could be either there is one more regular shaped and the spear shape.Take more pics holmes!!!!!The only smell I have is the bluniverse,but then I have a month left if you can believe that.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 7, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> When I first planted the Monster Flo they didn't pop so I planted the sky pilot in the same cups.....then wtf I had the monster flo come up with the sky pilots not knowing which was what and whatnot so its been a full on sit back and watch traits take hold.Looking at your makes me wonder still but helps a bit knowing they are triangle shaped since the one that could be either there is one more regular shaped and the spear shape.Take more pics holmes!!!!!The only smell I have is the bluniverse,but then I have a month left if you can believe that.View attachment 3726432


i only popped the one for now so i cant really comment on whether or not its a good representation of what a skypilot looks like or if its a freak. kind of seems like a kush throwback maybe from the alien kush in the alien stardawg mother? who knows?

i dont know if this pic helps at all. you can see shes quite a short plant with chunky indica nugs


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 7, 2016)

2easy said:


> i only popped the one for now so i cant really comment on whether or not its a good representation of what a skypilot looks like or if its a freak. kind of seems like a kush throwback maybe from the alien kush in the alien stardawg mother? who knows?
> 
> i dont know if this pic helps at all. you can see shes quite a short plant with chunky indica nugs
> 
> ...


oh man I think that's the keeper phenol. I have a plant,just one that has that quantity of crystal coverage that I thought mighta been the monster flo cross....wow o k now im wondering what the spear shaped buds are.i think im going to call the spear shaped buds sky monsters.I seriously have 3 different phenos from two seed batches.i guess that makes sense.But yeah that plant you have IS the ONE!!!!!Like wow seriously Don't lose that one .peace


----------



## greentipz (Jul 7, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> oh man I think that's the keeper phenol. I have a plant,just one that has that quantity of crystal coverage that I thought mighta been the monster flo cross....wow o k now im wondering what the spear shaped buds are.i think im going to call the spear shaped buds sky monsters.I seriously have 3 different phenos from two seed batches.i guess that makes sense.But yeah that plant you have IS the ONE!!!!!Like wow seriously Don't lose that one .peace


What the hell is a phenol???


----------



## 2easy (Jul 7, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> oh man I think that's the keeper phenol. I have a plant,just one that has that quantity of crystal coverage that I thought mighta been the monster flo cross....wow o k now im wondering what the spear shaped buds are.i think im going to call the spear shaped buds sky monsters.I seriously have 3 different phenos from two seed batches.i guess that makes sense.But yeah that plant you have IS the ONE!!!!!Like wow seriously Don't lose that one .peace


hahahha thanks daybreaker, she certainly has some nice characteristics, the smell is on point, the resin coverage is nice as well. i dont usually smoke much in the way of indica though so the high will be the deciding factor for me as to whether or not she is a keeper. i do have a cut set aside though. 

i cant wait to dig into the rest of the skypilot seeds to see what i find


----------



## dave chull (Jul 7, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> IMO, guys like Vader etc are righteous, gives props to anyone who wants to start a "breeder" company with his gear. Righteous, these are the people who will drive us into legalization, not those who would come down like the SS and demand you not make beans with their gear like fucking monsanto...GMO the terminator gene then dickhead


Think about this if Chen 91 was so hot why is it crossed so much and not left pure? Obiviously it's not that good


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2016)

Well now hold up... where'd the Chem D come from again... cause I'm pretty sure that is flaaaaaaaaaaaaaame city.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 7, 2016)

2easy said:


> hahahha thanks daybreaker, she certainly has some nice characteristics, the smell is on point, the resin coverage is nice as well. i dont usually smoke much in the way of indica though so the high will be the deciding factor for me as to whether or not she is a keeper. i do have a cut set aside though.
> 
> i cant wait to dig into the rest of the skypilot seeds to see what i find


Yeah its a trove.So far I have no idea what I have.All I know is GU sent me packs labeled monster cookies x flo and sky pilot but I need to compare withother people.
Ill get back with some good pics maybe you can tell if there are similarities to what yer getn.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 7, 2016)

bad pics I need a better camera.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 12, 2016)

When them cookies n chem coming


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 12, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> When them cookies n chem coming


Idk I'm patiently waiting. He released Ace High (Lemon G x Stardawg) yesterday.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 14, 2016)

If anybody is interested GU just dropped 9 strains from cult classic.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 14, 2016)

I started these last night.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 15, 2016)

getting hard to get pics now that arent just white blurs under the 315's. ripening up and you can see the trichomes have started clouding out by the whiteness of the buds


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 15, 2016)

2easy said:


> getting hard to get pics now that arent just white blurs under the 315's. ripening up and you can see the trichomes have started clouding out by the whiteness of the buds
> 
> View attachment 3732735
> 
> ...


Fark yeah! That is some seriously frosty ganja mate!


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 15, 2016)

2easy said:


> getting hard to get pics now that arent just white blurs under the 315's. ripening up and you can see the trichomes have started clouding out by the whiteness of the buds
> 
> View attachment 3732735
> 
> ...


keep thinking these look like cookie.the bluniverse I have just have no similiarities.wierd


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 15, 2016)

Chem dd x stardawg
5 weeks in


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 16, 2016)

Who did the Chem DD? Thou who shant be named? 

Does GU do a '91bx at all?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Who did the Chem DD? Thou who shant be named?
> 
> Does GU do a '91bx at all?


Chem DD is a Rezdog creation made with his Chemdawg/Sour D male. Was recreate when he lost that special male but the line was worked by a couple breeders. 

Naw I don't think Gu does a 91bx but if you can grab ISP 91bx get cus its a gray representation of the mom. Of course Topdawg but you will pay much more


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2016)

Thanks @akhiymjames that's what I thought when I saw the DD. I was a beta tester for the chem bx1 back in the day for that person. 
Anyhoo, I'll keep an eye out for that ISP 91bx, not the first time seeing it mentioned thanks for the plug. Leads on IG for beans or banks with ISP?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks @akhiymjames that's what I thought when I saw the DD. I was a beta tester for the chem bx1 back in the day for that person.
> Anyhoo, I'll keep an eye out for that ISP 91bx, not the first time seeing it mentioned thanks for the plug. Leads on IG for beans or banks with ISP?


Beanbid.com


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Beanbid.com


They're overseas tho ya? Seen my fair share of green tape. Hoping someone stateside had something.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> They're overseas tho ya? Seen my fair share of green tape. Hoping someone stateside had something.


Beanbid is state side.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2016)

Well the bank is about to take a hit. Thanks guys.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 17, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> Thanks @akhiymjames that's what I thought when I saw the DD. I was a beta tester for the chem bx1 back in the day for that person.
> Anyhoo, I'll keep an eye out for that ISP 91bx, not the first time seeing it mentioned thanks for the plug. Leads on IG for beans or banks with ISP?


Great Lakes Genetics carries ISP. They have 33 packs of the chem 91 in stock right now FYI. $65 per pack


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 17, 2016)

Bought in 2014 all 10 popped.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 17, 2016)

this thing smells offensive. it just smells like burnt rubber now. sooo strong its gross not so sure about this anymore


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2016)

My best smells.....mmmmmm


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2016)

genuity said:


> My best smells.....mmmmmm


Your twisted lol
I really dislike it. I loved the complexity in early flower but in the ripening phase it's just gross. Its very overwhelming. If it dries to smell like that I may have to give it all away. I really don't think I would want to smoke it.

When I was real young just starting out smoking I had a bong made from a bottle and some garden hose and cone piece made from a coke can. The cone piece slipped down and I was unknowingly burning the garden hose as I pulled the cone. Burnt garden hose is not nice to smoke and I can't help but think of that experience when I smell this plant. Eeeerrrrgghhhh


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2016)

2easy said:


> Your twisted lol
> I really dislike it. I loved the complexity in early flower but in the ripening phase it's just gross. Its very overwhelming. If it dries to smell like that I may have to give it all away. I really don't think I would want to smoke it.
> 
> When I was real young just starting out smoking I had a bong made from a bottle and some garden hose and cone piece made from a coke can. The cone piece slipped down and I was unknowingly burning the garden hose as I pulled the cone. Burnt garden hose is not nice to smoke and I can't help but think of that experience when I smell this plant. Eeeerrrrgghhhh


Hahalol...

That smell is definitely a person to person like/dislike


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 18, 2016)

throw it away in my garbage can please.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2016)

Greenpoint just got a drop


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

Give me those smelly offensive nugs any day. I love a plant that's just offensive when it comes to the smell lol. As what they say on the streets now THAT GAS lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 21, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Give me those smelly offensive nugs any day. I love a plant that's just offensive when it comes to the smell lol. As what they say on the streets now THAT GAS lol


That gasoline make em fiend


----------



## genuity (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 21, 2016)

Soon as I get back rolling all the way I'm popping some of the stinkiest beans I have lol some Greenpoint ONYCD x Polar Bear OG will be in there for sure.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

Got an order in australia don't know how it get there since I haven't change adress but gu replied quickly saying it would make things right hope it will be soon


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Got an order in australia don't know how it get there since I haven't change adress but gu replied quickly saying it would make things right hope it will be soon


Where is it? I will jump on my kangaroo and hop over to grab it


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 21, 2016)

2easy said:


> Where is it? I will jump on my kangaroo and hop over to grab it


I would love to know lol


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2016)

maybe i should check my po box haahha


----------



## 2easy (Jul 26, 2016)

i chopped the skypilot today. i was going to let her go another week or maybe two yet but i found some bud rot in one of the tops and i decided the risk wasnt worth it. by most standards she was ready anyway. i just like to go a little longer than most.

While handling it the smell was phenomenal. I'm not even going to try and describe it. Needless to say my fears have been set aside. I think this is going to smell great and the buds are the fattest chunkiest densest nugs I have grown in about 15 years

I love this plant. I already have a clone of it in the ground replacing the one I chopped.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2016)

2easy said:


> i chopped the skypilot today. i was going to let her go another week or maybe two yet but i found some bud rot in one of the tops and i decided the risk wasnt worth it. by most standards she was ready anyway. i just like to go a little longer than most.
> 
> While handling it the smell was phenomenal. I'm not even going to try and describe it. Needless to say my fears have been set aside. I think this is going to smell great and the buds are the fattest chunkiest densest nugs I have grown in about 15 years
> 
> I love this plant. I already have a clone of it in the ground replacing the one I chopped.


Nah fam you gotta describe the smell for us.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 26, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah fam you gotta describe the smell for us.


I have described it about 5 times I think and it's different everytime I'm starting to look like an idiot lol.

I'm just going to let it dry and then I will do a bit of a smoke report and describe the smells cause honestly I don't know what the end product is going to smell like.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 26, 2016)

somebody's not happy


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

I wonder why they not contacting Gu. If I thought somebody was ripping people off with my shit I'm going at the source not sending shots on social media hoping and wishing they see it. To me these dudes have their people picked on who they go at. The same people going at Gu for selling their shit is the same ones didn't say shit about Sub running off!!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2016)

Everyone always itching to hate on Gu.
I saw a comment from in house, apparently Gu got the remaining stock from substrate genetics or something like that. 

I swooped up TK x Stardawg and Kurple Fantasy x Stardawg @ $20/pack....cant be mad about that. At all.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Everyone always itching to hate on Gu.
> I saw a comment from in house, apparently Gu got the remaining stock from substrate genetics or something like that.
> 
> I swooped up TK x Stardawg and Kurple Fantasy x Stardawg @ $20/pack....cant be mad about that. At all.


Yea and he said Gu called him personally and said I bought some packs from Sub. But he still dragging for the man on IG to fit it with them other cowards. The one they need to be going at is Sub. Because everything he selling is the same shit Sub sold.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 27, 2016)

I dont understand the problem....unless the breeders were never compensated, the packs arent counterfeits. Its just a bandwagon of dislike of the person that is selling them.


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Beanbid is state side.


is beanbid down? cant see anything on sale there today?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 28, 2016)

i took 2 little nugs off seperately so they would dry a little quicker smoke report to come a little later


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is beanbid down? cant see anything on sale there today?


Yea everything is gone seen that earlier.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 28, 2016)

I


greencropper said:


> is beanbid down? cant see anything on sale there today?


I think new listings are going up soon.


----------



## daybreaker (Jul 28, 2016)

2easy said:


> i took 2 little nugs off seperately so they would dry a little quicker smoke report to come a little later
> 
> View attachment 3743593


slobberslobber.can wait for my second round of the sky .The buds get huge.I see some purple in there.....nice


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

I need them cookies and chem


----------



## genuity (Jul 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I need them cookies and chem


Mr me to.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> I need them cookies and chem





genuity said:


> Mr me to.....


Mr.Me 3

I know somebody with them huh @akhiymjames


----------



## akhiymjames (Jul 28, 2016)

Haha yea I been sitting on those for a good minute. May have to sell some beans somewhere of course not here but my car got stolen last night. I'm having some shitty luck man damn


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha yea I been sitting on those for a good minute. May have to sell some beans somewhere of course not here but my car got stolen last night. I'm having some shitty luck man damn


Damn man thats terrible


----------



## greencropper (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha yea I been sitting on those for a good minute. May have to sell some beans somewhere of course not here but my car got stolen last night. I'm having some shitty luck man damn


that really sucks bro, i hate thieves but unfortunately they are thick & fast where i am too...pricks would steal the socks of your feet while sleeping if they had the chance...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha yea I been sitting on those for a good minute. May have to sell some beans somewhere of course not here but my car got stolen last night. I'm having some shitty luck man damn


Damn fam sorry to hear that.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jul 28, 2016)

At least it wasent your seeds i would cry if anyone stole my beans


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 28, 2016)

Greenline posted on IG earlier today that "Substrate and Greenpoint are the same person". I have no idea if there is any truth to it.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 28, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> Greenline posted on IG earlier today that "Substrate and Greenpoint are the same person". I have no idea if there is any truth to it.


 I don't think since I order from both and their packaging were different, greedy line loves to make people think he's the good guys but he's just shady as other, there à lot of breeder who stopped working with him, and he was calling inhouse pollen chucker , but guess who started to Chuck... greedy line and what have he bred?? Sunset sherbet x dosido lol dude arrogant as fuck and at the same time sucking dick of top dawg and co to make you believe hes in the game for a long time lol


----------



## Crab Pot (Jul 28, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't think since I order from both and their packaging were different, greedy line loves to make people think he's the good guys but he's just shady as other, there à lot of breeder who stopped working with him, and he was calling inhouse pollen chucker , but guess who started to Chuck... greedy line and what have he bred?? Sunset sherbet x dosido lol dude arrogant as fuck and at the same time sucking dick of top dawg and co to make you believe hes in the game for a long time lol


I figured as much. He's turning a lot of people off with his IG rants, including me lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Jul 28, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I figured as much. He's turning a lot of people off with his IG rants, including me lol.


If it wasn't for thugpug gear I wouldn't order from him but since belle isle starting to look like another substrate Its my only option...


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 29, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> If it wasn't for thugpug gear I wouldn't order from him but since belle isle starting to look like another substrate Its my only option...


Seen gromer reply to someone who asked 'Where can I get these seeds' and he replied 'they put them up at random no idea how many or when' dunno who he is referring to but greedyline fits the bill. Anyone see the other day where he 'found' 10 unpayed for packs of meatbreath? gone in 5 minutes/post on IG deleted right after they sold out..

Edit: 
as you said* I* also only shop at that shitty place solely for thug pug. it would be a shame to be without access to thug pug.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Seen gromer reply to someone who asked 'Where can I get these seeds' and he replied 'they put them up at random no idea how many or when' dunno who he is referring to but greedyline fits the bill. Anyone see the other day where he 'found' 10 unpayed for packs of meatbreath? gone in 5 minutes/post on IG deleted right after they sold out..
> 
> Edit:
> as you said* I* also only shop at that shitty place solely for thug pug. it would be a shame to be without access to thug pug.


That's his favorite saying "unpaid packs" lmao. He thinks he's way smarter than everybody else. I don't think gromer will stick with him anymore. Trust me they see the raffles and slick shit he pull off.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> That's his favorite saying "unpaid packs" lmao. He thinks he's way smarter than everybody else. I don't think gromer will stick with him anymore. Trust me they see the raffles and slick shit he pull off.


Ya with comments like that from the man himself..i think he will part ways with greedyline eventually.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 30, 2016)

Green Point Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2016)

greendiamond9 said:


> Green Point Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg
> View attachment 3745566


that cross sounds like fire


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2016)

a quick smoke report on the sky pilot

first up sorry it took so long indicas knock me around so whenever i hit this stuff i dont end up doing anything.

bag appeal is probably about an 8/10 nice hard nuggets with flecks of purple all over, the purple is mostly hidden behind a veil of trichomes which makes this stuff a great looking strain in the jar or in the bag. 

aroma for me is a 9/10 very strong aroma on this weed with the main dominant smell being Pine with strong berry notes and subtle hints of lemon/citrus all wrapped up in a wonderful chem blanket. thats the best way i can describe it anyway lol

smoke is very thick and coats the mouth with nice berry flavour on the inhale and a lingering chem flavor on exhale

High for me is only around a 7/10 im sure this would be higher for other judges, i know some of my friends love this a lot more than me but i have to be true to myself and while it is definitely no slouch in potency i just find myself sitting around on the lounge and i just end up in my own head listening to my inner dialog. indicas and i dont really gel.

that said it comes on quick and strong and i even feel like i get a slight tingling on my lips before a warm indica blanket falls over my whole body its almost as if my body just melts into the lounge chair. just make sure you have a glass of water and and a snack within arms reach and a good movie to watch because your probably not going anywhere for an hour or 2


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 1, 2016)

Finally after à trip around the world ,I swear it goes around the world thanks usps lol


----------



## daybreaker (Aug 2, 2016)

2easy said:


> a quick smoke report on the sky pilot
> 
> first up sorry it took so long indicas knock me around so whenever i hit this stuff i dont end up doing anything.
> 
> ...


That's funny cuz I get the in the mind lost swirelling inside of idea land and then forgetting what you thought about 3 seconds age.ha I have 3 different phenos of the sky pilot will have to post some pics of my cured buds.No color kinof orange looking really and so far the high im getting is kinda racy like a sativa.Must be the Alien Stardawg.Anyways 2 Easy thanks for the great smoke report.One of the phenos I have is so petrol smelling it out smells everything in the room.Chemdog trait for sure.ill be chewbacka


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 2, 2016)

Crab Pot said:


> I figured as much. He's turning a lot of people off with his IG rants, including me lol.


Dudes an asshat. The way some of these guys run their businesses...


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Dudes an asshat. The way some of these guys run their businesses...


Wrong thread bro lol


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 2, 2016)

SmokyLungs said:


> Wrong thread bro lol


They were discussing greenline or have I smoked myself silly?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 2, 2016)

Grojak said:


> How can you call this guy a breeder though, pollen chucker yes, breeder no. The lines are blurred these days between pollen chucker and breeder.
> 
> I have 15 or so strains, I could easily acquire 15 more… if I took one of my 2 males and hit all those, would that make me a breeder, no a pollen chucker. Breeding implies two things, A. you worked the line to create something new or B. you found 2 very suitable mates and have a good F1 line. Too many breeders these days just take the most hyped strains and hit them with their male (which is typically from someone else's last year release) he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that.
> 
> Just another example of the TGA style breeding… hit elite females in F1 and call it good, hermies are ok apparently these days so even if they hermie you're all good.


We are all chuckers really. I've known gu since he was still wet behind the ears. Greed I think has gotten the best of him but we used to be friends. And he was a tester for me too. Bodhi is a chucker, self admitted but he dosent have many issues with the tga outcross style. I've done some too, but got lucky and spent time too. I think he's a smart kid and a decent grower but he's got aways to go to progress still. We all have to start somewhere though and atm we both don't get along. I won't go into why because most ppl know already but he has done some nice crosses. It's too bad his integrity went out the window though on the way.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Aug 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> They were discussing greenline or have I smoked myself silly?


Haha my bad I thought u mixed up green point with green line


----------



## Biggchong (Aug 2, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Haha yea I been sitting on those for a good minute. May have to sell some beans somewhere of course not here but my car got stolen last night. I'm having some shitty luck man damn


sorry to hear bruh! Much luck with the insurance claim.


----------



## Crab Pot (Aug 2, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Dudes an asshat. The way some of these guys run their businesses...


Yeah, its disgusting what he's been doing. Treating people like he does, he better be careful, karma's a bitch..


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 2, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> We are all chuckers really. I've known gu since he was still wet behind the ears. Greed I think has gotten the best of him but we used to be friends. And he was a tester for me too. Bodhi is a chucker, self admitted but he dosent have many issues with the tga outcross style. I've done some too, but got lucky and spent time too. I think he's a smart kid and a decent grower but he's got aways to go to progress still. We all have to start somewhere though and atm we both don't get along. I won't go into why because most ppl know already but he has done some nice crosses. It's too bad his integrity went out the window though on the way.


Sorry this is off topic but by tga outcross style do you mean BXing to the parent ? Just piqued my interest sorry to interrupt!


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sorry this is off topic but by tga outcross style do you mean BXing to the parent ? Just piqued my interest sorry to interrupt!


No outcrossing. You find an unstable f2 line and outcross to a clone in hopes the clone remains dominant in the cross and the outcross strain remains recessive.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 3, 2016)

All eight Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawgs are in the ground.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> We are all chuckers really. I've known gu since he was still wet behind the ears. Greed I think has gotten the best of him but we used to be friends. And he was a tester for me too. Bodhi is a chucker, self admitted but he dosent have many issues with the tga outcross style. I've done some too, but got lucky and spent time too. I think he's a smart kid and a decent grower but he's got aways to go to progress still. We all have to start somewhere though and atm we both don't get along. I won't go into why because most ppl know already but he has done some nice crosses. It's too bad his integrity went out the window though on the way.


I've been on the forums and have known Gu for a long time, but I've never heard of you. When did he test for you? What was your screen name before dankonomics?


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> I've been on the forums and have known Gu for a long time, but I've never heard of you. When did he test for you? What was your screen name before dankonomics?


These were my banana x wifi and banana x goji testers he didn't complete. He had a security breach back in Florida and cut everything early because. Sent some green crack x 1988 g13hp and Apollo 11 g testers as well that never got ran out either. This was at cannazon.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

The latter testers were sent to Colorado when he moved. But he never grew them out like I said.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

And to answer your question my company was across the universe seeds until the seed depot went belly up and ripped me and everyone else off. I took off awhile after that. And have not been at any public forum til now.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

I just moved when this went down and spent too much $ as it was to get burnt for like 15k. I was needing the money and had to go back to grinding to stay afloat in a new place. I just love breeding seeds is all, always have. And my company is taking a whole new shift of only breeding the best growers, yielders and dank. I'm sure it will slow up sales a bit but once again I don't care, I make my $ in herb


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

Grojak said:


> Grojak said: he did actually breed the monster cookie to hats off to that.


Monster cookies was bred by 303 Seeds. I feel like I heard Gu received those as testers.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> No outcrossing. You find an unstable f2 line and outcross to a clone in hopes the clone remains dominant in the cross and the outcross strain remains recessive.


Thanks for that tidbit. I'm not familiar with subcool and his techniques so all I found when searching was stuff he mentioned about bx'ing back to the mom a bunch in his x's. Interesting stuff,,


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 3, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Monster cookies was bred by 303 Seeds. I feel like I heard Gu received those as testers.


Yea it's pretty known he got those as testers as it wasn't released by 303. I hear bad things about 303 now too so just shows how crazy the seed game is.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it's pretty known he got those as testers as it wasn't released by 303. I hear bad things about 303 now too so just shows how crazy the seed game is.


Eh, Not crazy just full of pots calling the kettle black. 
Really dug listening to Bodhi on the Adam Dunn show and hearing his perspective on things and how he is totally open to others breeding with his gear. Not gonna find that dude doing smear campaigns on IG or creating fake accounts to bash the competition. The best part is he doesn't even call himself a breeder lol


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Eh, Not crazy just full of pots calling the kettle black.
> Really dug listening to Bodhi on the Adam Dunn show and hearing his perspective on things and how he is totally open to others breeding with his gear. Not gonna find that dude doing smear campaigns on IG or creating fake accounts to bash the competition. The best part is he doesn't even call himself a breeder lol


Me too, bodhi has always been helpful with me and never got upset over breeding his work with anyone. He encourages it.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea it's pretty known he got those as testers as it wasn't released by 303. I hear bad things about 303 now too so just shows how crazy the seed game is.


Then the karma testers, and the jj thing, then the knockoff bodhi, now I heard even someone was mad about selling other breeders gear without permission. But someone will always find something to bitch about. But it was all greasy imo


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> Then the karma testers, and the jj thing, then the knockoff bodhi, now I heard even someone was mad about selling other breeders gear without permission. But someone will always find something to bitch about. But it was all greasy imo


But it seems like people only calling out Gu when they have people doing worst shit then him in this game. Not condoning his actions but call a spade a spade. They mad at him for selling stuff he brought from Sub but not one of those breeders called Sub out yet to this day..


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> But it seems like people only calling out Gu when they have people doing worst shit then him in this game. Not condoning his actions but call a spade a spade. They mad at him for selling stuff he brought from Sub but not one of those breeders called Sub out yet to this day..


Lol...it reminds me of the 5 monkeys and a ladder experiment.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> But it seems like people only calling out Gu when they have people doing worst shit then him in this game. Not condoning his actions but call a spade a spade. They mad at him for selling stuff he brought from Sub but not one of those breeders called Sub out yet to this day..


There is a ton of shady shit, that's for sure. After I brought that skunkwerks d bag over to our private place, he set up a trade with jaws on a 80 pack deal for his roadkill skunk cut, and I did warn jaws be careful, make him send it to you first, but he didn't and got jacked for 80 packs of seeds. But after that I decided I would never again reccomend anyone I wasn't completely sure of, or deal with anyone who isn't known, with a good reputation. I felt so bad. But any shady shit I see and I instantly am turned off. The greedy shit too like you can't breed my stuff too I find rather distasteful as well. But I'm of the old school where your reputation and your word mean more than just words. Seems the new train of thought is much different.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

And fwiw his rks is bullshit. We unraveled the whole mystery and got down to the bottom of it all. Besides any claim of a road kill skunk that's a bx that's stable is a complete lie. It would take a miracle imo. The guy never had any decent pics either and gave stories of hells angels and them not being able to find out. All of it was bullshit. Rarely do you see me attack another seed maker but that guys like the George costanza of seeds lol.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Aug 3, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And fwiw his rks is bullshit. We unraveled the whole mystery and got down to the bottom of it all. Besides any claim of a road kill skunk that's a bx that's stable is a complete lie. It would take a miracle imo. The guy never had any decent pics either and gave stories of hells angels and them not being able to find out. All of it was bullshit. Rarely do you see me attack another seed maker but that guys like the George costanza of seeds lol.


----------



## Dankonomics_genetics (Aug 3, 2016)

This is something quite low if true.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## kaneboy (Aug 3, 2016)

Chem dd x stardawg
Been 12 12 two weeks turning in to a beast 
400watta bubbleponic


----------



## greencropper (Aug 4, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And fwiw his rks is bullshit. We unraveled the whole mystery and got down to the bottom of it all. Besides any claim of a road kill skunk that's a bx that's stable is a complete lie. It would take a miracle imo. The guy never had any decent pics either and gave stories of hells angels and them not being able to find out. All of it was bullshit. Rarely do you see me attack another seed maker but that guys like the George costanza of seeds lol.


i dont know anything about that bank but the skunkwerks ig has the most miserable specimens of plants ive ever seen!


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 4, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> There is a ton of shady shit, that's for sure. After I brought that skunkwerks d bag over to our private place, he set up a trade with jaws on a 80 pack deal for his roadkill skunk cut, and I did warn jaws be careful, make him send it to you first, but he didn't and got jacked for 80 packs of seeds. But after that I decided I would never again reccomend anyone I wasn't completely sure of, or deal with anyone who isn't known, with a good reputation. I felt so bad. But any shady shit I see and I instantly am turned off. The greedy shit too like you can't breed my stuff too I find rather distasteful as well. But I'm of the old school where your reputation and your word mean more than just words. Seems the new train of thought is much different.


I'm glad you brought that to light cus Skunkwerks dude is over at the farm acting like everyone is shitting on him when he's bullshittin about the story. On farm first he said he had real deal RKS then it went to a BX cut now he ain't talking lol. Sad to hear Jaws got burned like that it's amazing how shady people are man damn I never would've thought it was like this


----------



## Southerner (Aug 4, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And fwiw his rks is bullshit. We unraveled the whole mystery and got down to the bottom of it all. Besides any claim of a road kill skunk that's a bx that's stable is a complete lie. It would take a miracle imo. The guy never had any decent pics either and gave stories of hells angels and them not being able to find out. All of it was bullshit. Rarely do you see me attack another seed maker but that guys like the George costanza of seeds lol.


I had looked into his company while researching available skunks in seed form. I noticed on an other forum that people finally convinced him to put up a pic of his rks and it looked like someone's first plant they ever grew. You could tell that the guy put way more work into the image of his brand(cute logo, etc) than the actual product. Such a blatant cash grab.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 4, 2016)

Dankonomics_genetics said:


> And fwiw his rks is bullshit. We unraveled the whole mystery and got down to the bottom of it all. Besides any claim of a road kill skunk that's a bx that's stable is a complete lie. It would take a miracle imo. The guy never had any decent pics either and gave stories of hells angels and them not being able to find out. All of it was bullshit. Rarely do you see me attack another seed maker but that guys like the George costanza of seeds lol.


I saw him getting blasted by riot on ig a while ago. Was pretty entertaining because in one breath he threatened harm, the next he is gonna contact his lawyer....


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 4, 2016)

Got some of Gu's Polar Bear X'S in flower right now( Aspen Yeti , 92 OG , and White MK ). All are 5 weeks in, no hermi's, and look good. The Aspen Yeti's look to be the stand outs right now, strong smells. Only popped 6 of each though. Just under a 400 watt, pheno hunting, before running in production room.
Will grab a couple of pics when they get closer to finishing. So far, happy with his gear, and can't beat his price( got these for $28/ pack). Got some of his StarDawg crosses to run as well ( StarDawgBX, Tahoe )


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Got some of Gu's Polar Bear X'S in flower right now( Aspen Yeti , 92 OG , and White MK ). All are 5 weeks in, no hermi's, and look good. The Aspen Yeti's look to be the stand outs right now, strong smells. Only popped 6 of each though. Just under a 400 watt, pheno hunting, before running in production room.
> Will grab a couple of pics when they get closer to finishing. So far, happy with his gear, and can't beat his price( got these for $28/ pack). Got some of his StarDawg crosses to run as well ( StarDawgBX, Tahoe )


Can not beat that price with a stick...fire for sure.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 5, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Got some of Gu's Polar Bear X'S in flower right now( Aspen Yeti , 92 OG , and White MK ). All are 5 weeks in, no hermi's, and look good. The Aspen Yeti's look to be the stand outs right now, strong smells. Only popped 6 of each though. Just under a 400 watt, pheno hunting, before running in production room.
> Will grab a couple of pics when they get closer to finishing. So far, happy with his gear, and can't beat his price( got these for $28/ pack). Got some of his StarDawg crosses to run as well ( StarDawgBX, Tahoe )


Yes, please post pics of the 92 og, I have a pack of this as well as that stardawg bx1. I have a pack of his cush og that I started only 2 seeds, both popped easily and were healthy plants but both were male so I tossed them out.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2016)

92 og x monster cookies 1&2
 
No low balls....let's see how they finish.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 5, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Yes, please post pics of the 92 og, I have a pack of this as well as that stardawg bx1. I have a pack of his cush og that I started only 2 seeds, both popped easily and were healthy plants but both were male so I tossed them out.


Only one I got in flower( week 5). Frosty, and smells awesome.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 5, 2016)

Got 2 MK X PB in flower as well. 5 weeks. Both look the same. Everything just under , or to the side of a 400 MH. I'll run all these again under a big light. Everything has been solid, no problems, nanners, nothing.


----------



## natro.hydro (Aug 5, 2016)

To anybody reading this thread that got screwed by substrate, gu said he would make those orders right since assuming substrates stock. If he actually follows through on this seems like a good move ino.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 5, 2016)

i dont really care about all this crap anymore. it doesnt seem to matter which seedbank you look at anymore theres always someone with some claim that they were ripped off (with the exception of bodhi of course).

i dont have to like the guy, i just have to like the strains and the price.

do you like sweat shops and slave labour, No of course not and i dont know anybody who would but how many of you have an apple phone or an ipod or ipad, drink coffee or the million other products which have terrible slave like working conditions that we consume each and every day without even giving it a second thought.

we just want the best product at the best price. unfortunately what goes on behind the scenes is not always pretty


----------



## 2easy (Aug 5, 2016)

Oh and the reason i jumped in here is the skypilot i just finished. the whole lot is dried now and i couldnt believe my eyes as it went onto the scales. now remembering im a sativa grower predominantly which is probably the main difference but these buds are double the weight that i was expecting.

i thought i would get around 4oz from that small plant and i pulled 8oz, i just cant believe it. even the smallest of nugs makes a clunk if you drop it on the bench. 

i weighed up a gram and honestly it looks so small if someone sold me a gram that looked like that back when i used to buy smoko i would have told them to go get stuffed hahaha


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2016)

92 og x monster cookies


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

One of seven of my outdoor Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

My indoor Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 24, 2016)

Found two more males.


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 25, 2016)

Couple of MK X PB nearing the end of week 8.


----------



## akhiymjames (Aug 25, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Couple of MK X PB nearing the end of week 8.


What cross is this??? Looks amazing


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone ran the Tombstone yet?

I


----------



## genuity (Aug 25, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> What cross is this??? Looks amazing


For real...

Maybe master kush x polar bear?


----------



## higher self (Aug 25, 2016)

genuity said:


> For real...
> 
> Maybe master kush x polar bear?


Im thinkin its this SoCal Master Kush/The White S1 x (OG#17/Biker Kush x White OG)


----------



## 2easy (Aug 26, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Couple of MK X PB nearing the end of week 8.


that first pic is making me drool! perfection


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 26, 2016)

It's Master Kush X Polar Bear. Only popped 6 seeds, got 2 females. Got a couple of Aspen/Yeti x Polar Bear, and a couple '92 OG X Polar Bear as well. All look good. First run with them, just pheno hunting. No drama, no hermies.


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> It's Master Kush X Polar Bear. Only popped 6 seeds, got 2 females. Got a couple of Aspen/Yeti x Polar Bear, and a couple '92 OG X Polar Bear as well. All look good. First run with them, just pheno hunting. No drama, no hermies.


Thats whats up! I was looking at the descriptions on firestax website (good site for reference not so much for ordering lol) I remember seeing the Polar Bear crosses still for sale just before Gu took them down, maaan the price was right on those packs!! Nice to see those looking like pure fire lol!


----------



## skunkwreck (Aug 26, 2016)

genuity said:


> For real...
> 
> Maybe master kush x polar bear?


Bro had a stoner moment


----------



## packrat007 (Aug 26, 2016)

higher self said:


> Thats whats up! I was looking at the descriptions on firestax website (good site for reference not so much for ordering lol) I remember seeing the Polar Bear crosses still for sale just before Gu took them down, maaan the price was right on those packs!! Nice to see those looking like pure fire lol!


Yes, great prices, picked these up for $25. You can deal directly with Greenpoint. Gu has a reverse auction thing where you can pick up super good deals as well. Not a rep for the company, just a happy customer.


----------



## higher self (Aug 26, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Yes, great prices, picked these up for $25. You can deal directly with Greenpoint. Gu has a reverse auction thing where you can pick up super good deals as well. Not a rep for the company, just a happy customer.


No doubt! I picked up two packs of the Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg) in a reverse auction. I've got a few TK crosses to run eventually & im thinking I may do those 1st when I get around to it.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2016)

Wow.....92 og x monster cookies aka Gucci high end
Early smoke, is top notch...not a bad yielding plant (now that I know how this one grows)
I think I may have found my very OG type plant to keep around..for real
The sfv I ran,put me off on the OG thing...but this...oh boy


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> Wow.....92 og x monster cookies aka Gucci high end
> Early smoke, is top notch...not a bad yielding plant (now that I know how this one grows)
> I think I may have found my very OG type plant to keep around..for real
> The sfv I ran,put me off on the OG thing...but this...oh boy


Hey don't say that too loud the Gu haters will come after you!!! Glad you found your keeper Gen..


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey don't say that too loud the Gu haters will come after you!!! Glad you found your keeper Gen..


Man..I got some tre sis x monster cookies about to go in..

And some venom og x monster cookies on deck....

I'm definitely not trying to "hype" greenpoint....but damn,the man has fire..
& he is cheap...has the same ethics as most of the breeders in the game..
& has never done me wrong.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man..I got some tre sis x monster cookies about to go in..
> 
> And some venom og x monster cookies on deck....
> 
> ...


The cheapest around for sure. I can't wait for his big restock that's about to happen. By listening to a great grower like yourself that should convert a few..


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 9, 2016)

genuity said:


> Man..I got some tre sis x monster cookies about to go in..
> 
> And some venom og x monster cookies on deck....
> 
> ...


Did you have hermie with the MC cross?? I didn't wanted to grow his gear because my friend got a pack that hermied bad on him buy the same friend got awesome résult with the pb cross and I décided to try since price is good and except for thé MC cross everybody happy with their gear


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Did you have hermie with the MC cross?? I didn't wanted to grow his gear because my friend got a pack that hermied bad on him buy the same friend got awesome résult with the pb cross and I décided to try since price is good and except for thé MC cross everybody happy with their gear


Not a one.....thats the reason I'm running them honestly...all the talk of hermies from the MC crosses..still got a few to run.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 9, 2016)

I cant get off the Stardawg crosses lol


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 9, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey don't say that too loud the Gu haters will come after you!!! Glad you found your keeper Gen..


Lol the truth is the truth bro the best ive had was the onycd/polar bear holy canoli, coffee chem smell, lemony stem rub and 3 to 4 hr knockdown potency, all grew like polar bear exact 1 out of 6 that one was single cola and heavy yielder


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 9, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol the truth is the truth bro the best ive had was the onycd/polar bear holy canoli, coffee chem smell, lemony stem rub and 3 to 4 hr knockdown potency, all grew like polar bear exact 1 out of 6 that one was single cola and heavy yielder


Here's a pic


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol the truth is the truth bro the best ive had was the onycd/polar bear holy canoli, coffee chem smell, lemony stem rub and 3 to 4 hr knockdown potency, all grew like polar bear exact 1 out of 6 that one was single cola and heavy yielder


I tested that one too bro. Loved it but I had multiple phenos in my run. Let me see if I can get my janky old computer to run for a while so I can post them


----------



## volusian (Sep 10, 2016)

I stocked up on greenpoint early with their stardawg crosses. Onycd x stardawg, g6 jetfuel x stardawg, ecsd x stardawg, green crack x stardawg, gorilla glue #4 x stardawg, tarnation x stardawg and lemon g x stardawg. Even picked up a pack of the onycd x polar bear. The only one I missed out on that I wanted was the tombstone (triangle kush x stardawg). A friend has a pack that I'm sure I can trade something to get them to split it with me.
Anybody grown out any of the aforementioned crosses?


----------



## packrat007 (Sep 12, 2016)

Crappy pics, but here are a few that I just took down this weekend. Ran them 10 weeks. Will run the clones, and see what I get.
Master Kush x Polar Bear






92OG X Polar Bear #1. Sticky, greasy, loud gas smell.






92 OG X Polar Bear #2 ( sensitive to my nute plan, burnt it a bit).






92OG X Polar Bear #3. Not quite done, but had to go.






Master Kush x Polar Pear #2. Meh. Little to leaf for me. Frosty though. Sensitive to nutes ( got a little burnt as well). Not a keeper for me.





Have a few Aspen Yeti x Polar Bear, no pics though. One worth running again, very loud gassy smell.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 13, 2016)

To whom it concern cookies and Chem is available on Greenpoint thank me later


----------



## 420nstargazer (Sep 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> To whom it concern cookies and Chem is available on Greenpoint thank me later


Too late for moi. Did you get some vato? 
I did get some black gold however (just missed em last drop). One pack left


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 13, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> Too late for moi. Did you get some vato?
> I did get some black gold however (just missed em last drop). One pack left


Hell yea I got 2


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 13, 2016)

Lol thats lowdown for him to sell blackgold after saying he would stop, murals wouldn't let me touch those.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 13, 2016)

Who have morals on the drug world?


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 13, 2016)

lol...anyone who thinks they have proprietary rights to breeding strains that have been passed around for over 2 decades is delusional.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Sep 13, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol thats lowdown for him to sell blackgold after saying he would stop, murals wouldn't let me touch those.


First hearing of this. Why did he say he was gonna stop, did top dawg gripe?


----------



## 420nstargazer (Sep 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hell yea I got 2


Congrats


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 13, 2016)

JJ griped, onycd has been passed around?


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 13, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Who have morals on the drug world?


You should've used that logic before complaining about Thc development and substrate


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Who have morals on the drug world?


Me


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> First hearing of this. Why did he say he was gonna stop, did top dawg gripe?


JJ griped about him using a pack of Stardawg to start his seed biz . I cant understand why , if someone buys a pack of beans not only did they pay for those beans but also payed for the right to do what they please with them.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Sep 14, 2016)

packrat007 said:


> Crappy pics, but here are a few that I just took down this weekend. Ran them 10 weeks. Will run the clones, and see what I get.
> Master Kush x Polar Bear
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck me! They are some epic buds man


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> You should've used that logic before complaining about Thc development and substrate


Man you sound so damn stupid. What me telling dudes about 2 shady people have to do with Greenpoint? You looking for attention must be. Get off the couch and go get you a woman fam.


----------



## kmog33 (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you sound so damn stupid. What me telling dudes about 2 shady people have to do with Greenpoint? You looking for attention must be. Get off the couch and go get you a woman fam.


Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> JJ griped about him using a pack of Stardawg to start his seed biz . I cant understand why , if someone buys a pack of beans not only did they pay for those beans but also payed for the right to do what they please with them.


He was ok with gu breeding stardawg to whatever strain he wanted but asked him not bred stardawg to onycd, probably bcuz he was coming out with his own cross of that


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you sound so damn stupid. What me telling dudes about 2 shady people have to do with Greenpoint? You looking for attention must be. Get off the couch and go get you a woman fam.


The perfect clowns response


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

Man Gu ship fast order in route already. Yo @genuity what can you tell me about copper Chem and black gold?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Damn he must be on crack....last pack of beans I bought were $30 with shipping., now bru cracking $177 ? What did I miss ?


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man Gu ship fast order in route already. Yo @genuity what can you tell me about copper Chem and black gold?


All I know is I'd like to hunt them..


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> All I know is I'd like to hunt them..


I read somewhere that the copper Chem was stupid potent .


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> JJ griped about him using a pack of Stardawg to start his seed biz . I cant understand why , if someone buys a pack of beans not only did they pay for those beans but also payed for the right to do what they please with them.


any breeder out there, thinking about undercutting another breeder is not cool... plain and simple.... 
#respect... like strayfox said... asking permission goes along ways... 
i rather be cool with another breeder, than piss him off.... 
dont have to kiss their ass, just mutual respect....
imo its not just about gu copying jjj work.. he pissed him off some other way...
out of all the people using jj's work, he's only gripping at gu....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> any breeder out there, thinking about undercutting another breeder is not cool... plain and simple....
> #respect... like strayfox said... asking permission goes along ways...
> i rather be cool with another breeder, than piss him off....
> dont have to kiss their ass, just mutual respect....
> ...


How did he undercut him ?


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> out of all the people using jj's work, he's only gripping at gu....


Not true....that was just the most public incident and a bunch of people on instagram decided to pick sides and jump on the hate bandwagon for no reason.

My friend made his own stardawg f4's and was auctioning off 1 pack from his own stash, JJ heard about it and was all over his page complaining about it.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Sep 14, 2016)

Is IG good for the canna community?

Sure, it gives one a platform to display their works, it helps in adding to ones seed collection and it's good for connections/networking. 

But, it does seem to also rear an ugly side of the culture....selfish, egotistical breeders (not our local, RIU incumbents, mind you), greedy/confrontational banks, flamboyant (or even criminal) nute suppliers....shit I hate seeing


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Every breeder has made and sold strains using other breeders gear at one point in time....as I have recently learned some breeders will offer the use of their gear for nothing more then the recognition and a few beans of the crosses that you make using their gear .


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Not true....that was just the most public incident and a bunch of people on instagram decided to pick sides and jump on the hate bandwagon for no reason.
> My friend made his own stardawg f4's and was auctioning off 1 pack from his own stash, JJ heard about it and was all over his page complaining about it.


i would too...
why does your friend have to auction them off? why couldnt he just give them away?
im sure thats why jj got pissed... somebody making $ off it...
i bet if your friend would of asked jj in the beginning, he prolly would of been cool with it...
i can name atleast 10 different breeders using jj's gear, without jj calling them out....


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i would too...
> why does your friend have to auction them off? why couldnt he just give them away?
> im sure thats why jj got pissed... somebody making $ off it...
> i bet if your friend would of asked jj in the beginning, he prolly would of been cool with it...
> i can name atleast 10 different breeders using jj's gear, without jj calling them out....


For the money to buy more crap to make more beans so he can make more money to buy even more crap to make even more beans . It ain't the hardest work but damn sure isn't the easiest especially the amount of time doing the work .


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 14, 2016)

Beemo said:


> i would too...
> why does your friend have to auction them off? why couldnt he just give them away?
> im sure thats why jj got pissed... somebody making $ off it...
> i bet if your friend would of asked jj in the beginning, he prolly would of been cool with it...
> i can name atleast 10 different breeders using jj's gear, without jj calling them out....


Because he paid for them, and took the time to breed them to f4. He's not running a charity, he can do what he wants...
Why doesnt JJ just give away all his dozens of untested f1's he charges $200 for?


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Because he paid for them, and took the time to breed them to f4. He's not running a charity, he can do what he wants...


not trying to argue about, you can do what ever you want.
im all for that to an extent... dont want to step on other peoples toes... thats all
why would you want to piss off a breeder? especially a well known breeder.


waterproof808 said:


> Why doesnt JJ just give away all his dozens of untested f1's he charges $200 for?


because they're actually good... why is your friend still using it? because its good...


----------



## higher self (Sep 14, 2016)

I dont look to deep into the breeder beefs I just want the genetics. If the price is right & the fire is there I really dont care about breeder beefs lol. I got other things to be concerned about all that shit a bit to personal for me to care. 

Waiting on more drops from Gu lol!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 14, 2016)

Copper Chem is Chem 4 BX. Chem 4 x Stardawg

Black Gold is ONYCD x Stardawg. 

I think the beef with them was stupid but I understood where JJ was coming from. I think he didn't care about him making crosses with Stardawg but it was crosses like Black Gold and Copper Chem is what upset him. We all could sit here and debate about nobody has sole right to plants especially coming from bought seeds and all but with the well known respected breeders there is a code to making certain crosses for
PROFIT. The big known breeders follow it and there's others who don't me personally I'm like Bodhi I don't care do with whatever you like with them. I do think the IG fame can be good or bad but it's all how one perceives it


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Copper Chem is Chem 4 BX. Chem 4 x Stardawg
> 
> Black Gold is ONYCD x Stardawg.
> 
> ...


Yea that IG fame get to a lot of those dudes head fast. I'm like this you have a problem with such and such you call that man and let him know what's up. They do it the opposite air it out on social media for the people to pick sides. But I don't care me long as the shit fire I'm copping..


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

In stock now


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 14, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3780879 In stock now


Stop it. I can't buy any more seeds. I can't...


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 14, 2016)

Hey man come join me in seeds anonymous lmao


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Copper Chem is Chem 4 BX. Chem 4 x Stardawg
> 
> Black Gold is ONYCD x Stardawg.
> 
> ...


I think jj gave him cuts, now with seeds all bets are off i do as i please but if you get cuts and they come with conditions they should be honored or dont except the cuts


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 14, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Copper Chem is Chem 4 BX. Chem 4 x Stardawg
> 
> Black Gold is ONYCD x Stardawg.
> 
> ...


I would bet money, this is why certain releases are limited....look at three chems...pretty sure a couple people breeding with that now. Bet we never see that strain again. If we do, i would bet my entire garden it's not the same/watered down. I've noticed a trend when buying seeds, you have to get what you want when it's available, or it might never be seen again. Selling seeds is about money, and you're not going to see breeders freely releasing the "goose that lays the gold eggs", so others can capitalize on it. I honestly think this is something that was learned in Europe years ago, which is why the US breeders are so popular now. Hate to say it, but things are going to change, and as cuts become easier to get in the US, the real keepers are going to become more closely guarded.....just my take on things.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 14, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I would bet money, this is why certain releases are limited....look at three chems...pretty sure a couple people breeding with that now. Bet we never see that strain again. If we do, i would bet my entire garden it's not the same/watered down. I've noticed a trend when buying seeds, you have to get what you want when it's available, or it might never be seen again. Selling seeds is about money, and you're not going to see breeders freely releasing the "goose that lays the gold eggs", so others can capitalize on it. I honestly think this is something that was learned in Europe years ago, which is why the US breeders are so popular now. Hate to say it, but things are going to change, and as cuts become easier to get in the US, the real keepers are going to become more closely guarded.....just my take on things.


Sounds very reasonable that will happen.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2016)

quote from snoop, "When I came out as a rapper," he continued, "everyone had their own style. If you sounded like someone else, that word was called biting. You biting my style, you biting my s---."
He also talked about the difference between paying tribute to other artists (as he did with his own "Lodi Dodi," a tribute to Slick Rick and Doug E. Fresh's “La Di Da Di”) and just taking someone else's style.
"I paid n----s who I grew up loving. I’m gonna redo your song, get you paid all over again, and let everybody know it’s your shit, and put a twist on it for the new kids who don’t even know it exist," he said of the song. "That’s a different way of showing love as opposed to everyone rapping the same style."

urban dictionary = biting your style
v. to take someones stlye, reproduce it on yourself, and call it your own.
For example, Yanni comes to school wearing his new shorts with his fashonable running shoes tied in a certian manner. I do really love the way Yanni is dressing today! So, I go to the mall and buy the same fashonable running shoes and shorts as Yanni, and call this style my own. I officially am "Biting your style". 
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=biting your style


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

So.....everybody is bitting the first seed seller....

Or the first car buyers

So....what is thug pug?


----------



## higher self (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking about thug pug as well. Those plants looks soo fire I think he gets a pass & I havent heard GGG say a word.


----------



## genuity (Sep 14, 2016)

They try t


higher self said:


> Yeah I was thinking about thug pug as well. Those plants looks soo fire I think he gets a pass & I havent heard GGG say a word.


 They try to Stay out of the online dramatics...

I do want his white girl...sounds very nice.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 14, 2016)

genuity said:


> So.....everybody is bitting the first seed seller....
> Or the first car buyers
> So....what is thug pug?


i bet even the first seed sellers, said they got their seeds from the Indians. until uncle sam got ahold of them...
again its all about respect... if peeps cant understand it... 
maybe they'll understand the high prices, feminized shit, and proprietary package from the top breeders... 
who is thug pug?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

higher self said:


> Yeah I was thinking about thug pug as well. Those plants looks soo fire I think he gets a pass & I havent heard GGG say a word.


Go on IG and GGG was talking shit BUT they didn't come out and name names but made it pretty obvious who they were talking about . Not the way I talk shit but talked shit in a classy way


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Beemo said:


> who is thug pug?


They bought some $300 pks of GGG f2'd them and changed the name somewhat and sell the beans cheaper.


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They bought some $300 pks of GGG f2'd them and changed the name somewhat and sell the beans cheaper.


I think I read he was a tester for them too....I think that would bother me if i was GGG.


----------



## lio lacidem (Sep 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think I read he was a tester for them too....I think that would bother me if i was GGG.


Thats also what I heard. They were GGG testers and started company with seeds they were supposed to be testing. If that is true id be sore over it too


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

eastcoastled said:


> I think I read he was a tester for them too....I think that would bother me if i was GGG.


Well if he's using tester beans to do that with then that paints a different color .


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Well if he's using tester beans to do that with then that paints a different color .


That funny because he's still testing for GGG I don't see why they would talk shit about him if he still à testor for them


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That funny because he's still testing for GGG I don't see why they would talk shit about him if he still à testor for them


Like I said they didn't name names but hold one sec.
Edit: when I find it again I'll screenshot it and post it then tag you in the post


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That funny because he's still testing for GGG I don't see why they would talk shit about him if he still à testor for them



Maybe they're not talking about Thug Pug or maybe they are...now that i have reread it , they are actually talking about the growers who buy from ppl like that . I can understand being upset that someone is renaming genetics and selling them as their own gear but as a man of little means myself dont think I won spend $100 for decently bred f2's of a $300 f1 just use the same name stating its an f2 of so an so's gear .


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2016)

Got to love them fuck boy seed makers....

Thug pug is a hack...that makes money off of the folks who hate GGG...

But they are still growing GGG.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 15, 2016)

I highly doubt he's still testing for them unless it's under a alias name. GGG pulled their gear from greedyline over thug pug so I doubt he's testing their gear.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

genuity said:


> Got to love them fuck boy seed makers....
> 
> Thug pug is a hack...that makes money off of the folks who hate GGG...
> 
> But they are still growing GGG.


Exactly but I myself love GGG I just cant afford some of their genetics .


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 15, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I highly doubt he's still testing for them unless it's under a alias name. GGG pulled their gear from greedyline over thug pug so I doubt he's testing their gear.


I think I saw à post on thug pug where they were talking about testing for GGG I will look if I can find it you sure it's because of that ggg stop working with greedyline?? I remember it was about an auction with breeder stash that didn't please ggg


----------



## volusian (Sep 15, 2016)

I thought this thread was about greenpoint?


----------



## genuity (Sep 15, 2016)

volusian said:


> I thought this thread was about greenpoint?


My treat sis x monster cookies is turning into a big bush....very happy with that.
Very nice and even node spacing.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 15, 2016)

Everything you grow is awesome bro , I got some Stardawg in flight....oops wrong thread again.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 16, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I think I saw à post on thug pug where they were talking about testing for GGG I will look if I can find it you sure it's because of that ggg stop working with greedyline?? I remember it was about an auction with breeder stash that didn't please ggg


Yea the auction and the fact he was selling thugpug. It was mentioned on IG but greedyline delete a lot of post.


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

Big restock on the site but im reading some of these reviews from the future lol!!


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 16, 2016)

higher self said:


> Big restock on the site but im reading some of these reviews from the future lol!!
> 
> View attachment 3782260


Lol what the hell. Miss out on Bandit Breath this am had last pack in cart and somebody must've beat me to it.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Sep 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol what the hell. Miss out on Bandit Breath this am had last pack in cart and somebody must've beat me to it.


I had the same happen to me when he dropped em in January....had a pack of bandit breath and black gold in cart once it went live, went right to checkout and they were gone (gave gu a sob story, to no avail, lol). At least I stumbled upon the bg the other day. 
Good luck next time


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol what the hell. Miss out on Bandit Breath this am had last pack in cart and somebody must've beat me to it.


Yeah the internet carts be like that sometimes. 

I'm looking at the Sky Pilot (Alien Stardawg x Star Dawg) being as I dont have anything "alien" in my seed stash. I dont wanna buy them though because of future seed drops I sense drawing near lol!


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Sep 16, 2016)

gromer told me straight up..anybody who works with GGG wont stock Thug pug gear. So attitude will never have thug pug etc etc..if you look around anyone who get thug pug gear doesnt stock GGG. (firestax, greenline, inca, elite613genetics)

so to clarify yea GGG are salty about it..maybe they threaten cutting off supply to banks if they try and stock thugpug? 

in the end Id be pissed too if a tester did that to me..


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2016)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> gromer told me straight up..anybody who works with GGG wont stock Thug pug gear. So attitude will never have thug pug etc etc..if you look around anyone who get thug pug gear doesnt stock GGG. (firestax, greenline, inca, elite613genetics)


People know the fakes.....it's life.

 

Fuck a thug pug...


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> People know the fakes.....it's life.
> 
> View attachment 3782308
> 
> Fuck a thug pug...


Ahhhh come on , no meatbreath? lol


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> They bought some $300 pks of GGG f2'd them and changed the name somewhat and sell the beans cheaper.


i know who he is... lol... sarcasm


We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> in the end Id be pissed too if a tester did that to me..


"most" testers have no morals... they want all the new test gear, but no grow journals... 
then they trade their gifted tested gear for other sought after gear...


----------



## smashcity (Sep 16, 2016)

Ive been looking for these chemdd for the longest. Grabbed them when dropped. Got an email confirming my order was shipped along with tracking number. Searched it and said it was not in system. I know it takes a business day to update which it has been. Has anyone else experienced this same problem?


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Ahhhh come on , no meatbreath? lol


You mean mendobreath?

Got that already....


When tester go bad,.....Tonight on vice 10 -9 central time


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> You mean mendobreath?
> 
> Got that already....
> 
> ...


Yep it's a shame


----------



## eastcoastled (Sep 16, 2016)

volusian said:


> I thought this thread was about greenpoint?


If he was ever a tester, than yes, it is still about him lol....no hate just saying.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 16, 2016)

Damn that's super fucked up if he used tester beans to create a line man. That's beyond low down. I can see if you spent money and did your thing but using free beans that wasn't even out yet. They really do have some foul dudes in this business man.


----------



## Beemo (Sep 16, 2016)

genuity said:


> When tester go bad,.....Tonight on vice 10 -9 central time


atlanta is where it's at right now... on tues on fx....


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 16, 2016)

Beemo said:


> atlanta is where it's at right now... on tues on fx....


Man that show is hilarious. I feel asleep watching it the other night. Didn't know it was that good.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn that's super fucked up if he used tester beans to create a line man. That's beyond low down. I can see if you spent money and did your thing but using free beans that wasn't even out yet. They really do have some foul dudes in this business man.


That fucked up because he's saying all ggg pack used for breed have been bought ô saw all is pack except I never saw the pack of mb where his mom and dad come from...


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 17, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> That fucked up because he's saying all ggg pack used for breed have been bought ô saw all is pack except I never saw the pack of mb where his mom and dad come from...


They always have a excuse for their IG following. But the real people know what's up.


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They always have a excuse for their IG following. But the real people know what's up.


Too bad but since it's fire and I don't support ggg on the price I will stock from him I don't really care I admit it not really ethics but for my money it's fine  same with greenpoint I don't care since shit is fire like top dawg gear


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 17, 2016)

Big difference Gu wasn't a tester, plus Gu shit fire and cheaper..


----------



## kona gold (Sep 17, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn that's super fucked up if he used tester beans to create a line man. That's beyond low down. I can see if you spent money and did your thing but using free beans that wasn't even out yet. They really do have some foul dudes in this business man.


Yea that is pretty low, but the chance you take by sending out testers. Especially regular seeds.
I don't condone this, bit is the reality of the biz.
I don't really support ggg as their prices are kind of an insult for a hybrid line.
But unless you do what Barney did, and make only fem lines, people gonna do whatever they want. And, I think is the right of anyone who purchases seeds.


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 18, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> greenpoint I don't care since shit is fire like top dawg gear


I don't know if I'd go that far .


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I don't know if I'd go that far .


Smoked pugsbreath and smoked mbf2 im Sorry but the 2 are top shelf and still to this day haven't heard about people dissapointed with thug pug gear just look on ig.. and yes greenpoint got fire like top dawg why do you think they hate gu like that?? Hé make cross with stardawg that win some cup and it after that top dawg bégin to say they didnt gîve him permission to work with stardawg that he was stealing their work and his gear was shit but Sorry just smoked all this week gg4 x stardawg and it was some of the better weed I smoke , and I can go on like nycd everybody saying they got the good nycd but the one from soma seed is Way better then their version


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't know what happened but all the listings are saying sold out when I checked this am it was lots of stuff still in stock? 

Greenpoint does have fire and depending person it could be just as good or better than Topdawg but JJ work is more around the Chems and some OGs Gu hits the elites with a good stud and there's nothing wrong with it. 

Soma NYCD and JJ ONYCD is two different cultivars not the same. Just throwing that out there


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Don't know what happened but all the listings are saying sold out when I checked this am it was lots of stuff still in stock?
> 
> Greenpoint does have fire and depending person it could be just as good or better than Topdawg but JJ work is more around the Chems and some OGs Gu hits the elites with a good stud and there's nothing wrong with it.
> 
> Soma NYCD and JJ ONYCD is two different cultivars not the same. Just throwing that out there


I was just about to tell you all that shit sold out. Only like 4 strains left. Gu doing something right. His Stardawg stud must have gold pollen..


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

That Doc Holiday done caught my eye .


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I was just about to tell you all that shit sold out. Only like 4 strains left. Gu doing something right. His Stardawg stud must have gold pollen..


Naw ain't no way they all sold out that fast I'm telling you it was some that hadn't sold any once he put up he restock and now nothing. Somebody might have said something who knows but I def was gonna get something this am and now nothing. He def did sell a ton tho lol


----------



## higher self (Sep 19, 2016)

Aint no way he sold out of everything I had my eye on some of the inventory lol. IMO he pulled the stock to fulfill orders but who knows.


----------



## Vato_504 (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Naw ain't no way they all sold out that fast I'm telling you it was some that hadn't sold any once he put up he restock and now nothing. Somebody might have said something who knows but I def was gonna get something this am and now nothing. He def did sell a ton tho lol


I think they sold out bro. This week he might release some more from a series.


----------



## higher self (Sep 19, 2016)

Those fake reviews from the future got me thinkin he's tryina build a bigger buzz.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

higher self said:


> Aint no way he sold out of everything I had my eye on some of the inventory lol. IMO he pulled the stock to fulfill orders but who knows.


Yea he pulled them back I know he did there was a few crosses he hadn't sold any of and that was just this morning still had 22 Cookies n Chem too but it's all good. I'm sure he will put up more eventually. Still mad I missed the Bandit Breath. OGKB x Stardawg I know is fire


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea he pulled them back I know he did there was a few crosses he hadn't sold any of and that was just this morning still had 22 Cookies n Chem too but it's all good. I'm sure he will put up more eventually. Still mad I missed the Bandit Breath. OGKB x Stardawg I know is fire


What ya think about that Copper Chem ?


----------



## higher self (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea he pulled them back I know he did there was a few crosses he hadn't sold any of and that was just this morning still had 22 Cookies n Chem too but it's all good. I'm sure he will put up more eventually. Still mad I missed the Bandit Breath. OGKB x Stardawg I know is fire


You will score that pack sooner or later most defiantly!

My intuition is telling me next week is gonna be a crazy seed drop from a few different breeders.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 19, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> What ya think about that Copper Chem ?


I'm sure it's fire. Chem 4 BX(Chem 4 x Stardawg) with a Chem D bx2 in it from Stardawg. Straight Chem all the way


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 19, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I'm sure it's fire. Chem 4 BX(Chem 4 x Stardawg) with a Chem D bx2 in it from Stardawg. Straight Chem all the way


I'm sure it is but I gotta stop with the seeds lmao I need the '91 an the D cuts and I'll be good .


----------



## kona gold (Sep 20, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I'm sure it is but I gotta stop with the seeds lmao I need the '91 an the D cuts and I'll be good .


I second that!


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 20, 2016)

Hahaha...........had 3 packs in my basket yesterday and was working out my best options to use my gold rewards, went back today and everything's gone, pmsl, WTF

Could it be a system glitch, with loads of cunt's like me loading their baskets up?...................I hope so


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 20, 2016)

I wanted the bubba x and the 2 cookies x's..............gutted


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 20, 2016)

I had a few in my cart too....wanted to figure out these gold rewards so waited to order and now everything is gone! Can someone give me the lowdown on these rewards or any deals for ordering multiple packs?


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 20, 2016)

He changed the nugget system when he acquired substrate, 150 nugs $5 off and so on... yeah my cart emptied out also trifi, cherry diesel and cookies & chem


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 20, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> He changed the nugget system when he acquired substrate, 150 nugs $5 off and so on... yeah my cart emptied out also trifi, cherry diesel and cookies & chem


Onycd/polar bear clone being grown outdoors


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 20, 2016)

Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 23, 2016)

They back on sale


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 23, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> They back on sale


Thanks for the heads up bro


----------



## DonBrennon (Sep 23, 2016)

Shhhhhh................FFS!!!!..........LOL...........I'm having issues with my credit card which I can't sort till tomorrow, looks like I'll be missing out on em again, pmsl


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 24, 2016)

Super Sour Fire OG x Stardawg 
This will be transplanted later today.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 24, 2016)

chem dd x stardawg 3 weeks in


----------



## TimeToBurn (Sep 24, 2016)

Picked up Black Gold, Cookies n Chem and Chinhook Haze (looking for a speedy sativa)!


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 24, 2016)

I don't like spending more than 100$ on a pack of seed but this copper chem is very tempting does somebody have grown it?


----------



## skunkwreck (Sep 24, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't like spending more than 100$ on a pack of seed but this copper chem is very tempting does somebody have grown it?


I have heard it's fire but for $28 more , I'm gonna get Topdawgs Guava ix


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 24, 2016)

I got copperchem when it first come out at end of last year for $70 going to grow it soon had one beautiful female but had problems with my aeroponics what is saw i rekon it be absolute fire


----------



## madininagyal (Sep 25, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I have heard it's fire but for $28 more , I'm gonna get Topdawgs Guava ix


The struggle is real bro lol


----------



## Jamio420 (Sep 30, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> I don't like spending more than 100$ on a pack of seed but this copper chem is very tempting does somebody have grown it?


I have it very nice just made my own crosses with it ! I got most the strains on the release the blue dream cross and glass slip are my favorite sky pilot is some of the dankest smell I've smelt just ordered the cookies and Chem the other day ! 
Favorite strain is probably lemon og from the pbog crosses !


----------



## skunkwreck (Oct 1, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> The struggle is real bro lol


To be honest I'm gonna grab the Copper Chem too _shhh! _


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2016)

Damn they going in on Gu on IG saying he be switching out beans when selling other breeders gear. Has anybody that has bought any other gear beside Greenpoint and have grown them out are they legit? I'm just curious


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Damn they going in on Gu on IG saying he be switching out beans when selling other breeders gear. Has anybody that has bought any other gear beside Greenpoint and have grown them out are they legit? I'm just curious


I've only ordered his gear.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 3, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I've only ordered his gear.


Hso just being s little bitch cus he got it third party. Prolly from substrate


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 3, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Hso just being s little bitch cus he got it third party. Prolly from substrate


Lol they all bitching Scapegoat, Gromer, HSO, KiefSweat and other breeders talking shit lol it's funny but I just wanna know if anyone has grown other beans bought from him I never heard about bean switching but that's what they saying. I saw somebody and forgive me if it's one of y'all but I can barely remember who's who on IG lol but they said oh I guess they faking those wooden lil boxed huh lmao I about died IG is so fucking funny yo


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

You know why I know these beans isn't fake. Because every breeder Sub had that's the only breeders Gu is selling. Thugpug, HSO, IHG, DVG, and he got scapegoat right before he ghost out.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 3, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Lol they all bitching Scapegoat, Gromer, HSO, KiefSweat and other breeders talking shit lol it's funny but I just wanna know if anyone has grown other beans bought from him I never heard about bean switching but that's what they saying. I saw somebody and forgive me if it's one of y'all but I can barely remember who's who on IG lol but they said oh I guess they faking those wooden lil boxed huh lmao I about died IG is so fucking funny yo


Yeah I just saw where gromer says he has stuff substrate never did... Idk the truth to that but I would find that to be pretty definitive answer to the swapping story.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I just saw where gromer says he has stuff substrate never did... Idk the truth to that but I would find that to be pretty definitive answer to the swapping story.


Man dudes will say anything to try and crush that dude business. Nobody and I say nobody use to be on substrate site more then me. Everything he's selling was on that site. I still have receipts from substrate.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 3, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man dudes will say anything to try and crush that dude business. Nobody and I say nobody use to be on substrate site more then me. Everything he's selling was on that site. I still have receipts from substrate.


I just asked gromer what specifically he has that sub never got, he never answers my questions anymore so I doubt he will this one...


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

Yo @natro.hydro look at the date on this and the strains bro


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 3, 2016)

Yeah its just leftovers from Substrate. It ended up in the dollar bin at Greenpoint so get it while you can.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I just asked gromer what specifically he has that sub never got, he never answers my questions anymore so I doubt he will this one...


He won't reply because he's full of shit. If Gu was selling shit like wounded warrior, sherbetbreath, sophiesbreath, and a few others then I'll question the validity of the beans.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 3, 2016)

I do understand the breeders being sour though. They may have fronted some of those packs so they are watching him sell and take their money.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 3, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> I do understand the breeders being sour though. They may have fronted some of those packs so they are watching him sell and take their money.


But they never said shit when it went down. None of them. They had dudes on here that got scammed in that shit and the only breeder that was willing to give up something was ihg.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 3, 2016)

I know substrate had some keenly packs of hso gear. I got a resend on my ninjas gift because the whole pack was crap. May have been someone else doing the swapping and Gu is selling swapped beans lol... All of the beans I've gotten from Greenpoint have been legit. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I know substrate had some keenly packs of hso gear. I got a resend on my ninjas gift because the whole pack was crap. May have been someone else doing the swapping and Gu is selling swapped beans lol... All of the beans I've gotten from Greenpoint have been legit.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Same here all legit


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 4, 2016)

@Vato_504 you need to show gromer that cus he swears Sub never had them lol I guess the packs I would sell out my stash would be fake too haha


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 4, 2016)

Whatever happened to Gu , was supposed to get a pack Blockhead bx1 testers bouta yr ago...never seen them .


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> Whatever happened to Gu , was supposed to a pack Blockhead bx1 testers bouta yr ago...never seen them .


With all this drama lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Vato_504 you need to show gromer that cus he swears Sub never had them lol I guess the packs I would sell out my stash would be fake too haha


Fuck gromer I want the dudes that bought it to see. I have a lot more of those receipts of ihg and thugpug. Same strains gu selling I have already from Sub.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3822415 View attachment 3822416 View attachment 3822417


Same strains Gu been selling. Hopefully this ease some of you fellas tension.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

They just mad lol cause they dont make money off it lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They just mad lol cause they dont make money off it lol


Right that's what it is


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)

Watch when gu release them meatbreaths and PBB and citrus farmer beans. Gonna be anarchy lol


----------



## genuity (Nov 4, 2016)

I LOVE IT...

Karma a BITCH...

Rock on gu...

& use some to chuck with....


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I LOVE IT...
> 
> Karma a BITCH...
> 
> ...


For reals haha !!


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ain't got a dog in this fight but I love how HSO said they would get their lawyer involved, slander him, and tell the credit card company/web host on him. Snitches....


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Ain't got a dog in this fight but I love how HSO said they would get their lawyer involved, slander him, and tell the credit card company/web host on him. Snitches....


Lmao by doing that they dumb asses incriminating themselves too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I didn't like hso before all this junk...now I dislike them more


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Lmao by doing that they dumb asses incriminating themselves too.


It just makes them look like even bigger assholes instead of taking the high road. Its funny how a lot of these breeders do business and how they treat customers even.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> It just makes them look like even bigger assholes instead of taking the high road. Its funny how a lot of these breeders do business and how they treat customers even.


Lol then they get their crews to gang up lol it's laughable


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> @Vato_504 you need to show gromer that cus he swears Sub never had them lol I guess the packs I would sell out my stash would be fake too haha


Gromer is a dildo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Watch when gu release them meatbreaths and PBB and citrus farmer beans. Gonna be anarchy lol


I hope Gu does recross and release all of gromers gear. That guys attitude is just constantly on retard. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

genuity said:


> I LOVE IT...
> 
> Karma a BITCH...
> 
> ...


Lol, this is exactly my sentiment. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> It just makes them look like even bigger assholes instead of taking the high road. Its funny how a lot of these breeders do business and how they treat customers even.


Then there's companies like dvg that offer to replace packs for a few mutant beans and send you an extra pack you missed out on lol... That guys service has bean A+ for me. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 4, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Same strains Gu been selling. Hopefully this ease some of you fellas tension.


Each time they have a new lie about him been years they try to put him down , but each time he get more client then lose some lol free avertising


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 4, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> They just mad lol cause they dont make money off it lol


Even though they were already paid by sub lol. I am about fed up with this whole fiasco, hell I was the first time this happened with in house.
Glad I haven't had to consider unloading some of my stash in hard times, wouldnt wanna get calied a fraud...


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Gromer is a dildo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Coming to that conclusion myself... seemed like a cool guy before he released his seeds, even talked to him in dm on ig about if he would ever release seeds and how I could get some, this was when meatbreath just getting its hype and he had yet to make a release. 30k followers later and his neck is about to break from how big his head is lol.


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Coming to that conclusion myself... seemed like a cool guy before he released his seeds, even talked to him in dm on ig about if he would ever release seeds and how I could get some, this was when meatbreath just getting its hype and he had yet to make a release. 30k followers later and his neck is about to break from how big his head is lol.


Gromer didnt he test for ggg and rename ggg strains as his own


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 4, 2016)

bubbahaze said:


> Gromer didnt he test for ggg and rename ggg strains as his own


Yeah pretty much the sum of it, studly spewright his male is mendobreath.
To my understanding some of the things he uses like his sophisticated lady pheno for Sophie's breath was found in a pack he bought because he does have a large collection of ggg but what came from where I have no real idea.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 4, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah pretty much the sum of it, studly spewright his male is mendobreath.
> To my understanding some of the things he uses like his sophisticated lady pheno for Sophie's breath was found in a pack he bought because he does have a large collection of ggg but what came from where I have no real idea.


There some pics on ig and he got pretty much the whole collection of ggg


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> There some pics on ig and he got pretty much the whole collection of ggg


Lol, all his gear is GGG x GGG = Fugpug

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 4, 2016)

https://greenpointseeds.com/blogs/news/jumping-to-conclusions-on-hso

Greenpoint responds  I like it


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 4, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> https://greenpointseeds.com/blogs/news/jumping-to-conclusions-on-hso
> 
> Greenpoint responds  I like it


Crosses HSO off of wish list...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 4, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Crosses HSO off of wish list...


Big time


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, all his gear is GGG x GGG = Fugpug
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lol I will support him since ggg is a fraud with their 250$ pack lol joke aside all his gear his pretty much fire


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 4, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Lol I will support him since ggg is a fraud with their 250$ pack lol joke aside all his gear his pretty much fire


I got some baes breath as freebies I'll definitely run at some point. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> https://greenpointseeds.com/blogs/news/jumping-to-conclusions-on-hso
> 
> Greenpoint responds  I like it


I like this  lost some respect for HSO big time. Screenshots shut all that down


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I like this  lost some respect for HSO big time. Screenshots shut all that down


Fuck hso


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 5, 2016)

Love thé way he did it lol without violence and just he destroy hso in 1 post, next time they will think twice before saying shit about gu


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Eff hso I'll call em out on IG over their newsletter scam


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Glad I grew this Black D.O.G., and finished smoking the last bud just yesterday, before reading all this. And here I thought only righteous cats produced righteous herb. 

 I'm gonna feel awful when I pop the other 4.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Glad I grew this Black D.O.G., and finished smoking the last bud just yesterday, before reading all this. And here I thought only righteous cats produced righteous herb.
> 
> View attachment 3823391 I'm gonna feel awful when I pop the other 4.


Throw em away for the cause


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Throw em away for the cause


LOL


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

You guys are getting too political. HSO is all top quality.


----------



## harris hawk (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Glad I grew this Black D.O.G., and finished smoking the last bud just yesterday, before reading all this. And here I thought only righteous cats produced righteous herb.
> 
> View attachment 3823391 I'm gonna feel awful when I pop the other 4.


Did you like that strain ?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

I would also like to point out that, when Greenpoint Seeds got started, I mentioned my Grandmother founded a newspaper called the Greenpoint Gazette in Brooklyn, NYC. A week or two ago, I go to Greenpoint Seeds' site, and guess what I found? He now calls his newsletter/member news the "Greenpoint Gazette." I don't trust the dude at all.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I would also like to point out that, when Greenpoint Seeds got started, I mentioned my Grandmother founded a newspaper called the Greenpoint Gazette in Brooklyn, NYC. A week or two ago, I go to Greenpoint Seeds' site, and guess what I found? He now calls his newsletter/member news the "Greenpoint Gazette." I don't trust the dude at all.


Trusted him with hundreds of $$$ and got my stuff


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Currently growing Lemon Garlic OG from HSO. It's been pushing trichomes on its fan leaves since it was a 3-day-old seedling. It's still in veg, growing vigorously, and still covered in trics.

    

I also have HSO's Chemdawg, Raspberry Diesel, Chocolate Mint OG, and Pineapple Skunk.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Trusted him with hundreds of $$$ and got my stuff


Got mine, too. From HSO. I'm not only happy with it, I'm blown away by the quality.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Eff hso I'll call em out on IG over their newsletter scam


Yeah, never got those beans

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You guys are getting too political. HSO is all top quality.


Hso is about 50/50. Their Dank phenos are super fire, but they have a lot of mutant/shitty seeds and mediocre phenos as well. I would say they're the lowest of the top shelf nug lol. Geist is awesome though. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hso is about 50/50. Their Dank phenos are super fire, but they have a lot of mutant/shitty seeds and mediocre phenos as well. I would say they're the lowest of the top shelf nug lol. Geist is awesome though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Haven't had a single problem yet, personally, and so far, they seem to have the best genetics I've ever run. To each, their own, I suppose.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Haven't had a single problem yet, personally, and so far, they seem to have the best genetics I've ever run. To each, their own, I suppose.


You should run more gear. I've found a few stellar phenos in hsos gear, but I've had as many packs as I've bought from them, replaced by them due to premie beans or mutant seedlings. They're really good about replacing gear that's messed up so props on that, but my most fire hso gear doesn't come close to my most fire cc/og raskals/rp og phenos, and it takes a couple packs of their blue dream if you want to find anything similar to the Santa Cruz cut. 

The fire is definitely there, it's just a lot of work finding it with hso gear sometimes. Can be totally worth it though, and you can get lucky with just a few beans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You should run more gear. I've found a few stellar phenos in hsos gear, but I've had as many packs as I've bought from them, replaced by them due to premie beans or mutant seedlings. They're really good about replacing gear that's messed up so props on that, but my most fire hso gear doesn't come close to my most fire cc/og raskals/rp og phenos, and it takes a couple packs of their blue dream if you want to find anything similar to the Santa Cruz cut.
> 
> The fire is definitely there, it's just a lot of work finding it with hso gear sometimes. Can be totally worth it though, and you can get lucky with just a few beans.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Any recommendations?

My thing was, Dude from Greenpoint Seeds didn't even discuss anything with me. He just kind of picked up on what I had said and took the name "Greenpoint Gazette" from it without a single interaction with me. I can believe he'd rip others' work off in similar or worse fashion. This experience of mine with him kind of reinforces my understanding of his principles to me.


----------



## genuity (Nov 5, 2016)

Gazette is used with a lot of new papers/newsletters..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

genuity said:


> Gazette is used with a lot of new papers/newsletters..


Gazette, yes. But not "Greenpoint Gazette" conveniently after I had mentioned it. That's extremely suspect.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

harris hawk said:


> Did you like that strain ?


Big time. 8 1/2 weeks, nice yield, delicious, and + potency. One of the best run in 2016.



Olive Drab Green said:


> I also have HSO's Chemdawg, Raspberry Diesel, Chocolate Mint OG, and Pineapple Skunk.


I did 2 chocolate mint og when I ran the black d.o.g., and disliked it as much as I liked the BD. Was not impressed by anything but the yield of 2 blue dreams, and a purple trainwreck was an easy growing big yielder of 'meh' smoke. 



kmog33 said:


> You should run more gear.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

I don't think the question here is whether or not hso can produce dank. I think the discussion is how big of d bags they are being over greenpoint when they are the ones that have actually scammed people myself included.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I don't think the question here is whether or not hso can produce dank. I think the discussion is how big of d bags they are being over greenpoint when they are the ones that have actually scammed people myself included.


They didn't scam anyone. And I think Greenpoint actually is scamming and ripping people off. I guarantee HSO didn't rip you off, though.

They aren't douchebags, they simply don't want some asshole ripoff artist making money off their name and hard work.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They didn't scam anyone. And I think Greenpoint actually is scamming and ripping people off. I guarantee HSO didn't rip you off, though.
> .


What is included in this guarantee ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They didn't scam anyone. And I think Greenpoint actually is scamming and ripping people off. I guarantee HSO didn't rip you off, though.
> 
> They aren't douchebags, they simply don't want some asshole ripoff artist making money off their name and hard work.


Lol oh ok I guess they didn't scam me. What do I know, I was just the one that got scammed lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah, never got those beans
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Nobody got those beans. But that wasn't a scam right olive?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> What is included in this guarantee ?


Doesn't matter. The point is, I guarantee any issue you had was attributed to your error, not theirs.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nobody got those beans. But that wasn't a scam right olive?


That's right.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol oh ok I guess they didn't scam me. What do I know.


You are right. They didn't scam you.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Doesn't matter. The point is, I guarantee any issue you had was attributed to your error, not theirs.


If you are wanting other readers to feel sympathy for HSO, then you are not doing a good job and making them look much worse. Glad you are not on my debate team


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> If you are wanting other readers to feel sympathy for HSO, then you are not doing a good job and making them look much worse. Glad you are not on my debate team


I actually don't give a fuck what other members feel? I'm not here for them. I'm here for information and to help others. Shit talking and speculation helps no one.


----------



## TimeToBurn (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I actually don't give a fuck what other members feel? I'm not here for them. I'm here for information and to help others. Shit talking and speculation helps no one.


Yeah but you are the one speculating and can't explain how these members weren't scammed. You "think" greenpoint scams but no proof. Give us that information you talk about.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Screenshots shut all that do


I hate that shit , screenshots got me before I even knew such a thing could be done lmao


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Yeah but you are the one speculating and can't explain how these members weren't scammed. You "think" greenpoint scams but no proof. Give us that information you talk about.


These members can't explain how they were scammed. The problem lies with them. Take responsibility for your fuck-ups, don't push it off on the breeder because you are too proud. There is no reason there should be 50/50 good/bad variation from one stabilized genotype. Never had one problem. So, yeah, they are full of shit. And Greenpoint Seeds is not trustworthy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

TimeToBurn said:


> Yeah but you are the one speculating and can't explain how these members weren't scammed. You "think" greenpoint scams but no proof. Give us that information you talk about.


Look up Greenpoint Gazette. Look it up here, too, on RIU. Probably a few months back. I mentioned the name of my grandmother's paper. He thereafter didn't even discuss with me that he thought that was a good idea before using it for his newsletter. That's the type of person he is.


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Big time. 8 1/2 weeks, nice yield, delicious, and + potency. One of the best run in 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 chocolate mint og when I ran the black d.o.g., and disliked it as much as I liked the BD. Was not impressed by anything but the yield of 2 blue dreams, and a purple trainwreck was an easy growing big yielder of 'meh' smoke.


I must have had a good pheno , the purple trainwreck was pure fire and i think it was a freebie from TSSC.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> These members can't explain how they were scammed. The problem lies with them. Take responsibility for your fuck-ups, don't push it off on the breeder because you are too proud. There is no reason there should be 50/50 good/bad variation from one stabilized genotype. Never had one problem. So, yeah, they are full of shit. And Greenpoint Seeds is not trustworthy.


Hso doesn't have a single stabilized strain to the best of my knowledge. Just a lot of f1s s1s and maybe a couple first gen backcrosses. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hso doesn't have a single stabilized strain to the best of my knowledge. Just a lot of f1s s1s and maybe a couple first gen backcrosses.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They are all completely stabilized, at least to the point none of them should be shit, and they are all from old school breeders scattered all over the Emerald Triangle. Geistgrow, BioVortex, California Kind, BReal, Chemdog, etc. California Kind's been around for 17-18 years, and everyone here should be familiar with Geistgrow and Chemdog. BReal is from Cypress Hill.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

If you want stabilized go grow DJ shorts blueberry. That shit comes out uniform and identical every time. Notice I've never talked shit about hso or any user on this thread in any of my replies about this. Just my experience as well as the experience of several other growers I know and trust, some of these which are on here, replying. Hso has good and mediocre phenos of all their gear. Ras replaced a couple bad packs I got so I have no beef with hso. Granted this Greenpoint situation looks bad, but that's not my deal so I don't give a crap. I've gotten enough bad out of hso not to buy any more of their gear. That being said, I will grow out the rest of the stuff I have of theirs to see if there is anything decent in them. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They are all completely stabilized, at least to the point none of them should be shit, and they are all from old school breeders scattered all over the Emerald Triangle. Geistgrow, BioVortex, California Kind, BReal, Chemdog, etc. California Kind's been around for 17-18 years, and everyone here should be familiar with Geistgrow and Chemdog. BReal is from Cypress Hill.


Geist is the reason hso has fire lol. He breeds real good shit. Hso sells some of it. But none of the strains are stabilized. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Geist is the reason hso has fire lol. He breeds real good shit. Hso sells some of it. But none of the strains are stabilized.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Not just Geist, though. All of them I listed. This Lemon Garlic OG by CKG is tits, man. Check it out.

Even if they aren't 100% stabilized, none of them should be less than top shelf. I've grown out the Chemdawg and am growing out the LGOG as we speak.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Not just Geist, though. All of them I listed. This Lemon Garlic OG by CKG is tits, man. Check it out.
> 
> Even if they aren't stabilized, none if them should be less than top shelf.


Because they are not stabilized, there are good and bad and ok phenotypes. It's the nature of the plant. Also there isn't really as anyone stabilizing fem crosses at all to the best of my knowledge. I don't know if you're growing out their regs or fems. 

I do know their blue dream has 6+ documented phenotypes and only one closely resembles the real Santa Cruz cut they're trying to replicate with that one. Some selection and stabilization us exactly what that one needs imo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Because they are not stabilized, there are good and bad and ok phenotypes. It's the nature of the plant. Also there isn't really as anyone stabilizing fem crosses at all to the best of my knowledge. I don't know if you're growing out their regs or fems.
> 
> I do know their blue dream has 6+ documented phenotypes and only one closely resembles the real Santa Cruz cut they're trying to replicate with that one. Some selection and stabilization us exactly what that one needs imo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I doubt anything is bad. And I mean like Seedsman or GHS bad. No experience with the BD, though. Over with the RiddleM3 collective, we do have a legit cut going around, though.

Believe it or not, I'm not really a fan of Blue Dream. I know I'm one of the few, but I don't like the taste of the ones that are SSH dominant that I've tried so far.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I doubt anything is bad. And I mean like Seedsman or GHS bad. No experience with the BD, though. Over with the RiddleM3 collective, we do have a legit cut going around, though.


I've had a couple great phenos and a few mediocre phenos in every pack. But I've run a couple packs with straight dud/premie seeds(which I mentioned Ras replaced) I'm not into bd anyway so it doesn't really affect me plus I have a bunch of homemade s1s from the Santa Cruz cut I'll probably never run lol. I'm stocked up on beans atm got two packs of ocean grown in the mail today. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Nobody got those beans. But that wasn't a scam right olive?


I wonder if they sent any beans out at all

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I wonder if they sent any beans out at all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


They said if you did not receive, the mailman stole them lol if you look through ig people still asking about them that didn't get them either


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> They said if you did not receive, the mailman stole them lol if you look through ig people still asking about them that didn't get them either


Rather have the mailman take those than my ocean grown lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I wonder if they sent any beans out at all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk





hockeybry2 said:


> They said if you did not receive, the mailman stole them lol if you look through ig people still asking about them that didn't get them either


If this is the case, it's clearly whoever you use to get seeds through, not HSO. Think Herbie's, Attitude, etc. But the breeder isn't responsible for the failures of the seed bank that stocks them.

Like I said, just based off my nonbusiness interactions with GPS, I find them shady. You don't have to agree with me, I'm not arguing with you, I just suspect he will do whatever it takes to make a profit.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If this is the case, it's clearly whoever you use to get seeds through, not HSO. Think Herbie's, Attitude, etc. But the breeder isn't responsible for the failures of the seed bank that stocks them.


This was a sign up for the mailing list directly through hso. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If this is the case, it's clearly whoever you use to get seeds through, not HSO. Think Herbie's, Attitude, etc. But the breeder isn't responsible for the failures of the seed bank that stocks them.
> 
> Like I said, just based off my nonbusiness interactions with GPS, I find them shady. You don't have to agree with me, I'm not arguing with you, I just suspect he will do whatever it takes to make a profit.


This was directly through hso and Ras . Clearly something went seriously wrong with this promo.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> This was a sign up for the mailing list directly through hso.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Do you have proof of this? I may be wrong, but I don't even think they can ship to the US. Even if they can, I doubt it's anything like that now. Give them another try. If you don't like what you grow, I'll send you money for what your beans cost.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> This was directly through hso and Ras . Clearly something went seriously wrong with this promo.


Maybe. Either way, it was a promo and Murphy's Law and all. Sometimes shit happens. I don't think anything else negative could really be said about them.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Confirmed, HSO does not deal directly with the US.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Do you have proof of this? I may be wrong, but I don't even think they can ship to the US. Even if they can, I doubt it's anything like that now. Give them another try. If you don't like what you grow, I'll send you money for what your beans cost.


Well, yes I have the email proof, Instagram proof, and hso has sent me a lot direct before so I know it's not a shipping issue. Ras sends me clothes with testers from Spain lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Well, yes I have the email proof, Instagram proof, and hso has sent me a lot direct before so I know it's not a shipping issue. Ras sends me clothes with testers from Spain lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Maybe he likes you. According to their site, they don't officially ship anywhere where prohibition is in effect.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Maybe. Either way, it was a promo and Murphy's Law and all. Sometimes shit happens. I don't think anything else negative could really be said about them.


Correct it was a promo, but I help up my end of the deal. Promo or not they didn't hold up their side of the transaction. How would anyone feel in that situation? I'm not even mad at this point, just sharing my experiences


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Correct it was a promo, but I help up my end of the deal. Promo or not they didn't hold up their side of the transaction. How would anyone feel in that situation? I'm not even mad at this point, just sharing my experiences


I get it, but I wouldn't sweat it. Other than that one issue, which I acknowledge, they really are a great company, and I'm sure there was a good reason for what happened. I seriously suspect it had to do with sending a bunch of promitional seeds to the US, through Customs, en masse.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Doesn't matter. The point is, I guarantee any issue you had was attributed to your error, not theirs.


Wtf?? How in the hell do you know that? Why so defensive over some random seed maker?

As for HSO, total bitch move to threaten to shut down a mans business over something they clearly didnt have all of the facts on. Gu handled it professionally, and HSO came off like douche bags. Fuck them. They won't see a penny from me.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Wtf?? How in the hell do you know that? Why so defensive over some random seed maker?
> 
> As for HSO, total bitch move to threaten to shut down a mans business over something they clearly didnt have all of the facts on. Gu handled it professionally, and HSO came off like douche bags. Fuck them. They won't see a penny from me.


Seems like you're the one getting defensive. In any case, I'm not engaging you in such a stupid conversation. As I said, HSO is a great business. I find their seeds and strains to be top quality. Disagree all you want, but if you have no pics of something you grew from them, I give no fucks about what you're bitching about.

If the man doesn't want their business shut down, they shouldn't rip off someone's intellectual property and hard work. Shady mother fucker.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Seems like you're the one getting defensive. In any case, I'm not engaging you in such a stupid conversation. As I said, HSO is a great business. I find their seeds and strains to be top quality. Disagree all you want, but if you have no pics of something you grew from them, I give no fucks about what you're bitching about.
> 
> If the man doesn't want their business shut down, they shouldn't rip off someone's intellectual property and hard work. Shady mother fucker.


Why would kmog and Bry lie about this? You're calling them liars with zero proof to back it up. You being a fan boy of HSO has no relevance here.

Kinda funny too that you have your knickers in a twist over Gu using the same name as your grannies newspaper. I hope it didnt traumatize you too badly...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Why would kmog and Bry lie about this? You're calling them liars with zero proof to back it up. You being a fan boy of HSO has no relevance here.
> 
> Kinda funny too that you have your knickers in a twist over Gu using the same name as your grannies newspaper. I hope it didnt traumatize you too badly...


I think Bry and Kmog can clearly see, it's not me with my knickers in a twist.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Man fuck HSO, Thugpug, and the rest of the cowards that didn't say shit about Sub when he did what he did. I'm loving what Gu is doing. They hate he selling their shit for pennies and can't take it. Ask yourself what would he benefit from selling fake beans to people plus giving out free money too. His gold program is basically cash. If you purchased last week you got double gold. So he's selling fake beans plus giving us money too. Yea right. How is he selling fake DVG beans they in sealed packs? Guess it's just certain breeders he's selling fakes with..


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man fuck HSO, Thugpug, and the rest of the cowards that didn't say shit about Sub when he did what he did. I'm loving what Gu is doing. They hate he selling their shit for pennies and can't take it. Ask yourself what would he benefit from selling fake beans to people plus giving out free money too. His gold program is basically cash. If you purchased last week you got double gold. So he's selling fake beans plus giving us money too. Yea right. How is he selling fake DVG beans they in sealed packs? Guess it's just certain breeders he's selling fakes with..


my ggg pack was sealed lol them haters man...


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> my ggg pack was sealed lol them haters man...


They not haters I call them can't thinkers. They can't think on their own. Most of them hate gu based off that JJ post. But don't know the ends and outs about that shit. I'm gonna keep buying especially if it's dirt cheap.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm just saying. No one should be throwing shade like that, talking shit like "HSO is terrible, don't buy from them" or "Dungeon Vault is shit, and they rip you off!" Especially when you have no actual experience with their stuff.

And no one should be selling someone's shit without authorization.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 5, 2016)

They saying he scamming with no proof lol. He posts proof and pulls they pants down lol. The man is selling beans he bought I guess I guess if we sold packs of beans we bought we would be scammers too lol. 

And this is America who says you have to ask permission to sell something you bought.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm just saying. No one should be throwing shade like that, and no one should be selling someone's shit without authorization.


Hey since you love HSO go ask them why they didn't help the people that lost money when sub ran off.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They saying he scamming with no proof lol. He posts proof and pulls they pants down lol. The man is selling beans he bought I guess I guess if we sold packs of beans we bought we would be scammers too lol.
> 
> And this is America who says you have to ask permission to sell something you bought.


Guess if I start selling my packs I'm a scammer. If anybody looking for Thugpug let me know I'm trading all his shit except 1 MB.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey since you love HSO go ask them why they didn't help the people that lost money when sub ran off.


While I do that, you should learn proper English, and apply it especially when using simple analogy. "Ends and outs?" You mean "ins and outs," ya mook.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> While I do that, you should learn proper English, and apply it especially when using simple analogy. "Ends and outs?" You mean "ins and outs," ya mook.


Okay you're a English professor/grower I see. Tell me if I spelled this correctly bro "Eat A Dick"


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

I just think it's funny. I just expressed my distaste for Greenpoint's tactics, and you guys get all butthurt before claiming I'm getting defensive. You guys even acknowledged he is selling HSO's shit without authorization, abd justify it by saying "This is America" like that makes it ok to take money for someone else's hard work. I'm just here like


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just think it's funny. I just expressed my distaste for Greenpoint's tactics, and you guys get all butthurt before claiming I'm getting defensive. I'm just here like
> View attachment 3823772


Man Gu must've took your girl or some shit. Why you spending so much time in here you're not gonna persuade nobody to stop supporting him. So go to the fem seed making HSO thread.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just think it's funny. I just expressed my distaste for Greenpoint's tactics, and you guys get all butthurt before claiming I'm getting defensive. I'm just here like
> View attachment 3823772


that's a lie.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Okay you're a English professor/grower I see. Tell me if I spelled this correctly bro "Eat A Dick"


Hes clearly a buyer of hso lol... hes just mad hes smoking mids!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Hes clearly a buyer of hso lol... hes just mad hes smoking mids!


Clearly no experience. Don't give a fuck for your opinion.

Because, you know. HSO's so mid-quality that GPS ripped their shit. You mean mids like that?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> In any case, I'm not engaging you in such a stupid conversation.





Olive Drab Green said:


> While I do that, you should learn proper English, .


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


>


Man, you're so cool with your gestures behind that keyboard like


It's probably all you know. I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Man, you're so cool


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 3823809


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hso is really hemp seeds


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Shoutout to Gu and these fake beans. Can't wait for the next fake bean sale or is it sell... Lmao


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shoutout to Gu and these fake beans. Can't wait for the next fake bean sale or is it sell... Lmao View attachment 3823817


Man those are some primo fake beans


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

skunkwreck said:


> I must have had a good pheno , the purple trainwreck was pure fire and i think it was a freebie from TSSC.


I grew 2 purple trainwreck freebies, pretty unimpressive. my bubbas gift freebie was awesome, like @kmog33 said good with the bad


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Shoutout to Gu and these fake beans. Can't wait for the next fake bean sale or is it sell... Lmao View attachment 3823817


Did they come with a copy of the Greenpoint Gazette?


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Did they come with a copy of the Greenpoint Gazette?


Nah the HSO Daily


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I wonder if they sent any beans out at all
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That postman got them didn't ya hear lol. add me to the list of peeps who never got anything


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> That postman got them didn't ya hear lol. add me to the list of peeps who never got anything


We all full of it tho... Didn't you hear lol


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I just think it's funny. I just expressed my distaste for Greenpoint's tactics, and you guys get all butthurt before claiming I'm getting defensive. You guys even acknowledged he is selling HSO's shit without authorization, abd justify it by saying "This is America" like that makes it ok to take money for someone else's hard work. I'm just here like
> View attachment 3823772


Take money for someone else's hard work??? are you assuming the breeders were never paid for their gear? Jesus h Christ.
I think you are not getting that gu isn't claimung to be a authorized vendor for any of them, just offering deals. if you have been following the breeders have started to change stance on this towards "buyer beware" rather than scam because he has every right to sell beans he bought from someone else. just dont expect any of these asshats to deal with the problems from their seeds "because you bought from an unauthorized source" even though as stated multiple times most of these packs are sealed...

I have quite the personal collection, with multiple packs of some trains. If i decided to sell some off for whatever reason and any of the breeders of said seeds decided to trash me because of my choice you would see no problem with their actions? I really see no difference in this situation, and to be clear I am no gu fan (don't own a single pack of greenpoint) but this whole thing has been ridiculous.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Pumped for these fakes


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3823823
> Pumped for these fakes


Man he did a solid job on those repackaging. makes you wonder with counterfeit skills like that why he eveneeds bothers with growing


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

You guys are clearly really butthurt.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> View attachment 3823823
> Pumped for these fakes


That is not how HSO seals their seeds. So, they are fakes


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Man he did a solid job on those repackaging. makes you wonder with counterfeit skills like that why he eveneeds bothers with growing


This is how HSO packages their shit. Tell me if they look the same to you.

 

So he did a pretty terrible job repackaging them if he intended to hide his forgery.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> This is how HSO packages their shit. Tell me if they look the same to you.
> 
> View attachment 3823842 View attachment 3823843


Fun fact hso sends a big nag of seeds to vendors and make them pack it in the wood cases. it's in the screen shots..


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Fun fact hso sends a big nag of seeds to vendors and make themoney pack it in the wood cases. it's in the screen shots..


No they don't. Now you just sound retarded, dude.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No they don't. Now you just sound retarded, dude.


Have you even seen the screen shots of sub asking for the packaging??? right I sound retarded lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> No they don't. Now you just sound retarded, dude.


Go to greenpoint site and look at the convo substrate had with Ras about packaging the seeds he bought wholesale


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Go to greenpoint site and look at the convo substrate had with Ras about packaging the seeds he bought wholesale


I don't need to. Gu is a scam artist. Read this;

https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/multimedia/photo-galleries/humboldt-seeds-new-packaging/

@Midweek Song:
Lewis, how true is this? This guy says HSO sends the seeds in bulk bags and has you guys do the packaging. I say he's full of dog shit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

In fact, I guarantee they're slandering HSO for threatening them legally. Because they got caught by HSO hocking fake seeds using HSO's rep and now they're butthurt, too, so they're counterattacking.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't need to. Gu is a scam artist. Read this;
> 
> https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/multimedia/photo-galleries/humboldt-seeds-new-packaging/
> 
> ...


Lol man you must have a lot of skin in the game to get this worked up. I thought you were here to simply share your distaste for greenpoints business practice and unethical conduct of not selling beans directly obtained from hso


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol man you must have a lot of skin in the game to get this worked up. I thought you were here to simply share your distaste for gree points business practice and unethical conduct of not selling beans directly obtained from hso


I'm still doing just that. Just helping you overcome your delusions, bro.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'm still doing just that. Just helping you overcome your delusions, bro.


Haha oh I appreciate that. So let's hear how you're affiliated with hso, because nobody would get so worked up defending a company because they popped a few of their beans one time. Let's hear it


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Haha oh I appreciate that. So let's hear how you're affiliated with hso, because nobody would get so worked up defending a company because they popped a few of their beans one time. Let's hear it


You must have heard wrong, because the only paycheck I get is my pension from the Army. No one endorses me, and I'm just trying to keep facts straight. 

On the other hand, I did scroll back, and found you and Vato essentially sucking Substrate's and GPS's dicks pretty hard. Pretty sure you're actually guilty of what you're accusing me of.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You must have heard wrong, because the only paycheck I get is my pension from the Army. No one endorses me, and I'm just trying to keep facts straight.
> 
> On the other hand, I did scroll back, and found you and Vato essentially sucking Substrate's and GPS's dicks pretty hard. Pretty sure you're actually guilty of what you're accusing me of.


And I will say you are sucking hso's dick more kind sir.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You must have heard wrong, because the only paycheck I get is my pension from the Army. No one endorses me, and I'm just trying to keep facts straight.
> 
> On the other hand, I did scroll back, and found you and Vato essentially sucking Substrate's and GPS's dicks pretty hard. Pretty sure you're actually guilty of what you're accusing me of.


What else you wanna argue about....what kind of soda you drink


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And I will say you are sucking hso's dick more kind sir.


You sound like my teenage brother. He acts like he's 12, too.


hockeybry2 said:


> What else you wanna argue about....what kind of soda you drink


I don't drink soda. I'm a wheated bourbon guy. Used to be, anyway.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Man this dude still in this thread crying about Gu selling HSO beans like its his money or company. Damn HSO sponsoring you or you trying to get free beans on some shit. We don't care what you say man. Fuck you, HSO, and that dumbass wood box. The box is worth more then the beans.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Man this dude still in this thread crying about Gu selling HSO beans like its his money or company. Damn HSO sponsoring you or you trying to get free beans on some shit. We don't care what you say man. Fuck you, HSO, and that dumbass wood box. The box is worth more then the beans.


Just trying to do you a favor and let you know you're holding fake beans, man. Callate la boca y dame un pinche cerveza, puta.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Notice how everything you guys have said, I have had a pretty reasonable rebuttal and explanation for? Yet your only response is "Fuck you, HSO sucks and you're an associate of theirs!" Firstly, you're fucking paranoid, and secondly, I'm more convinced you are actually affiliated with Sub and "Gu." You guys only seem to want to slander HSO, and you neither have evidence for what you are saying nor a good response to my explanations of the situation. You clearly have no experience with HSO, your own boy is clearly a fan because he's ripping their shit off, and you just look really sad and foolish, talking shit because they caught your boy rollin' sideways on them. If he wouldn't be a shady bitch, he wouldn't be getting called out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Just trying to do you a favor and let you know you're holding fake beans, man. Callate la boca y dame un pinche cerveza, puta.


I don't care last time I checked its my money man. If you care so much start reimbursing people who bought beans from gu. If you not gonna do that GTF and go grow your real HSO beans out. Oh I'm black I can't read Spanish sorry fam.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't care last time I checked its my money man. If you care so much start reimbursing people who bought beans from gu. If you not gonna do that GTF and go grow your real HSO beans out. Oh I'm black I can't read Spanish sorry fam.


Why would I reimburse you for your stupid decision to buy fake seeds? 

I don't care. Waste your money. Just don't blame it on the wrong person if your shit is fucked up. That's the only reason we're doing this right now.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Notice how everything you guys have said, I have had a pretty reasonable rebuttal and explanation for? Yet your only response is "Fuck you, HSO sucks and you're an associate of theirs!" Firstly, you're fucking paranoid, and secondly, I'm more convinced you are actually affiliated with Sub and "Gu." You guys only seem to want to slander HSO, and you neither have evidence for what you are saying nor a good response to my explanations of the situation.


Lol there are 3 people here who just told you got scammed by hso. It seems you are the only one unwilling to use any kind of logical reasoning. All you wanna talk about is genitals in mouths you sick pervert


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Lol there are 3 people here who just told you got scammed by hso. It seems you are the only one unwilling to use any kind of logical reasoning. All you wanna talk about is genitals in mouths you sick pervert


Again, they weren't scam'd. It was a promo and HSO doesn't ship direct to the US. Can you imagine shipping that many seeds en masse through customs? I also have way more than your three people who agree HSO is a top shelf company.

Also, that was a really childish rebuttal. Seriously, you have to be about 12.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Again, they weren't scam'd. It was a promo and HSO doesn't ship direct to the US. Can you imagine shipping that many seeds en masse through customs?
> 
> Also, that was a really childish rebuttal. Seriously, you have to be about 12.


That's the first post you haven't mentioned any sort of felatio. Now we're getting somewhere.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Why would I reimburse you for your stupid decision to buy fake seeds?
> 
> I don't care. Waste your money. Just don't blame it on the wrong person if your shit is fucked up. That's the only reason we're doing this right now.


Obviously you don't know me and I'm glad I don't know you. If Gu sold me fake beans that's good. I'll just breed those fake beans with some of these real beans I have from way better breeders than HSO. Since you love HSO so much you should've jump on the last promotion. I think that's why you're mad because you missed the promotion.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

You guys were like "Ohhhh! This is so good a fake, it's packaged legit and everything!"

Then I was like "Wrong packaging, fool."


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Obviously you don't know me and I'm glad I don't know you. If Gu sold me fake beans that's good. I'll just breed those fake beans with some of these real beans I have from way better breeders than HSO. Since you love HSO so much you should've jump on the last promotion. I think that's why you're mad because you missed the promotion.


What do I care about promotions? I get paid a pension. I don't mind spending money for my medicine.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Again, they weren't scam'd. It was a promo and HSO doesn't ship direct to the US. Can you imagine shipping that many seeds en masse through customs? I also have way more than your three people who agree HSO is a top shelf company.
> 
> Also, that was a really childish rebuttal. Seriously, you have to be about 12.


Riggght, so then why do an email promo that says give us your info and you get a free pack???


Olive Drab Green said:


> Notice how everything you guys have said, I have had a pretty reasonable rebuttal and explanation for? Yet your only response is "Fuck you, HSO sucks and you're an associate of theirs!" Firstly, you're fucking paranoid, and secondly, I'm more convinced you are actually affiliated with Sub and "Gu." You guys only seem to want to slander HSO, and you neither have evidence for what you are saying nor a good response to my explanations of the situation. You clearly have no experience with HSO, your own boy is clearly a fan because he's ripping their shit off, and you just look really sad and foolish, talking shit because they caught your boy rollin' sideways on them. If he wouldn't be a shady bitch, he wouldn't be getting called out.


You haven't addressed shit, why would he waste his timecopying thug pug and dvg sealed packaging and not hso?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You guys were like "Ohhhh! This is so good a fake, it's packaged legit and everything!"
> 
> Then I was like "Wrong packaging, fool."


You're a tool, and not a good useful one either lol, that is not the packaging we were referring to dick for brains


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You guys were like "Ohhhh! This is so good a fake, it's packaged legit and everything!"
> 
> Then I was like "Wrong packaging, fool."


I wouldn't have bought them if I thought they were real doofus. Come on now. Beans be like titties...some of the best ones are fake


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I wouldn't have bought them if I thought they were real doofus. Come on now. Beans be like titties...some of the best ones are fake


..You wouldn't have bought them if you thought they were real. 

Bro. I can't even fuck with you now. Like, what the fuck? Do you know how incredibly stupid that sounds?

I liked the joke, though, that was smooth.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> ..You wouldn't have bought them if you thought they were real.
> 
> Bro. I can't even fuck with you now. Like, what the fuck? Do you know how incredibly stupid that sounds?
> 
> I liked the joke, though, that was smooth.


I know exactly how stupid it sounds friend.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I know exactly how stupid it sounds friend.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 5, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Glad to hear it.


What do you wanna talk about now friend.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 5, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> What do you wanna talk about now friend.


I dunno, man. You're cool. I don't want to be a dick anymore. In all honesty, I hope you guys have bountiful grows. I've got no issue with you.

That shit was pretty funny, though. Had me rollin'.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> In fact, I guarantee they're slandering HSO for threatening them legally. Because they got caught by HSO hocking fake seeds using HSO's rep and now they're butthurt, too, so they're counterattacking.












They don't always send in wood boxes. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They don't always send in wood boxes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Did you read that bottom post? He flat out said Substrate repackaged it. Don't twist shit with loose contextual background.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

That aside, nothing proves that is HSO. That could easily be Sub and Gu conspiring to smear HSO. Which I suspect all this shit is. Because he's pissed they told him to cease and desist.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

First clue: "Your email seems to be down, so I'll contact your cell number." Highly doubt that they would give you a personal line or text you through it, and their bank is in Spain, I believe. They source from the Emerald Triangle, but they secure their shit in Spain lest the Drug War eradicate their shit.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

We can always ask Lewis over at Midweek Song how he receives his HSO shipments. That should clear this up right now.

@Midweek Song

Lewis: When you receive your shipment of seeds from HSO, does it come in a bulk bag or is it received in the wooden breeder packs we all get? Because some shady new breeder/bank is saying he received seeds for resale not in their breeder packs, but in a bag along with business cards and plastic tubes to put them in.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Did you read that bottom post? He flat out said Substrate repackaged it. Don't twist shit with loose contextual background.


No he said packaged, not repackaged. As in whoever said he sends bulk seeds and packaging separate is correct, this is just more evidence. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> That aside, nothing proves that is HSO. That could easily be Sub and Gu conspiring to smear HSO. Which I suspect all this shit is. Because he's pissed they told him to cease and desist.


That was me talking to hso on ig.....

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> That was me talking to hso on ig.....
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Dunno what to tell you. Not even trying to be a dick, but I'm not buying it. We'll wait for Lewis's reply.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> View attachment 3823929


Bro I like you on here but your being delusional. Clearly it says that *"it looks legit looks like substrate doesn't put in the effort to package them right"* doesn't say anything about repackaging and really HSO is wanting them to do the work for them lol. I know it's prolly easier for them to send beans to bank not in wooden boxes so I'm sure that's why they do that.

If you look at this screenshot that Gu posted of what HSO said to substrate you will see that they don't send all beans to distributors in the wooden boxes 

 

I also know this to be true because I have heard of people getting HSO beans from thedankteam that weren't in wooden boxes too so I guess thedankteam is selling fakes beans too huh. Bro your not making yourself look good by steadily trying to make it seem like Gu and others here are conspriring on HSO. The screenshot kmog posted is him talking to HSO on Instagram so it's their official page. Gu posted the screenshot of RAS talking to substrate about the wooden boxes so it shuts anything down. HSO haven't said a thing on Instagram anymore cus they feel stupid bro and would look dumb as hell trying to keep saying someone is switching beans when clearly that's not the case. I know you said you don't work for HSO but it seems that way and your not helping their case one bit. 

Plus I lost major respect for HSO when he said he would completely snitch on Gu tell his cc processor everything to shut him down all about some beans they know they sold to Sub and Gu clearly stated this before he ever started selling the beans. Like I said I like you on here bro but your making yourself look like an complete ass


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Bro I like you on here but your being delusional. Clearly it says that *"it looks legit looks like substrate doesn't put in the effort to package them right"* doesn't say anything about repackaging and really HSO is wanting them to do the work for them lol. I know it's prolly easier for them to send beans to bank not in wooden boxes so I'm sure that's why they do that.
> 
> If you look at this screenshot that Gu posted of what HSO said to substrate you will see that they don't send all beans to distributors in the wooden boxes
> 
> ...


I'm not being an ass, bro. Just not buying the bullshit, especially because it's obvious this whole thing stemmed from unauthorized seeds sold by the breeder who is talking shit. We'll see what Lewis says about how he receives his. That is an impartial source to verify.

The guy is shady. I told you, he didn't even politely mention his intent to use my grandmother's newspaper's name. And that's not a big deal, but it proves he has no problem taking liberties that aren't necessarily his.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Dunno what to tell you. Not even trying to be a dick, but I'm not buying it. We'll wait for Lewis's reply.


You're not buying that hso runs hsos ig? Or that I was talking to hso?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Private


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You're not buying that hso runs hsos ig? Or that I was talking to hso?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I didn't say that. I said I'm not buying that HSO rips people off, and I am pretty sure this is stupid shit being started by Gu. It's overly dramatic and it's disgusting, slandering the competition through his company's site after he fucked up. It's really unprofessional and makes me not want to do business with him just that much more.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I didn't say that. I said I'm not buying that HSO rips people off, and I am pretty sure this is stupid shit being started by Gu. It's overly dramatic and it's disgusting, slandering the competition through his company's site after he fucked up. It's really unprofessional and makes me not want to do business with him just that much more.


I think chronologically, it was hso that started this particular drama. Gu just responded today with those screenshots. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nobody said that hso rips anyone off afaik. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think chronologically, it was hso that started this particular drama. Gu just responded today with those screenshots.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think responding in the manner he did is unprofessional. Also, I believe HSO was well within their right to ask about their merch being sold by someone they weren't aware of.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Nobody said that hso rips anyone off afaik.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Pretty sure quite a few people did. At the very least, they shouldn't be talking shit on HSO to ruin business for it. At worst, it was just miscommunication. No one needs to be trying to sabotage each other over it. And like I said, based on what I know of Gu, I suspect he's capable of doing anything that brings him what he wants.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I think responding in the manner he did is unprofessional. Also, I believe HSO was well within their right to ask about their merch being sold by someone they weren't aware of.


Hso didn't ask, they did this and made ridiculousl, legal threats.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I didn't say that. I said I'm not buying that HSO rips people off, and I am pretty sure this is stupid shit being started by Gu. It's overly dramatic and it's disgusting, slandering the competition through his company's site after he fucked up. It's really unprofessional and makes me not want to do business with him just that much more.


No bro HSO started this posting everywhere that Gu was selling fake beans and that he swaps them out and all this. HSO said they would slander Gu and snitch on him in every way possible. Gu never slandered anyone it's already stated where the beans came from and everyone knows cus Gu let everyone know before he started selling them. This has been blown way out of proportion and if I knew this was gonna start a shit storm I would've never said anything cus I just wanted to know if anybody grew any of the beans out from other breeders brought from Greenpoint cus I haven't heard of the beans beans fake yet. Nobody said HSO is ripping people off and they did not ask they straight out told people the beans were fake and started shitting on Gu but haven't said a word since Gu posted the screenshot of RAS convo with Sub. Proof shuts lies down and that what Gu has HSO has no proof the beans are fake all they can say is they won't stand by them cus they weren't authorized to sell them say way KiefSweat said Gu isn't authorized but didn't say they were fake or swapped.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> No bro HSO started this posting everywhere that Gu was selling fake beans and that he swaps them out and all this. HSO said they would slander Gu and snitch on him in every way possible. Gu never slandered anyone it's already stated where the beans came from and everyone knows cus Gu let everyone know before he started selling them. This has been blown way out of proportion and if I knew this was gonna start a shit storm I would've never said anything cus I just wanted to know if anybody grew any of the beans out from other breeders brought from Greenpoint cus I haven't heard of the beans beans fake yet. Nobody said HSO is ripping people off and they did not ask they straight out told people the beans were fake and started shitting on Gu but haven't said a word since Gu posted the screenshot of RAS convo with Sub. Proof shuts lies down and that what Gu has HSO has no proof the beans are fake all they can say is they won't stand by them cus they weren't authorized to sell them say way KiefSweat said Gu isn't authorized but didn't say they were fake or swapped.


I think it's a bit extreme on HSO's part, but I can't blame HSO for misunderstanding the situation and switching to damage control mode. It'd be like stealing a musician's music. Look at how many people are trying to knock off respectable strains nowadays.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Hso didn't ask, they did this and made ridiculousl, legal threats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have a right to. It's their intellectual property.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Pretty sure quite a few people did. At the very least, they shouldn't be talking shit on HSO to ruin business for it. At worst, it was just miscommunication. No one needs to be trying to sabotage each other over it. And like I said, based on what I know of Gu, I suspect he's capable of doing anything that brings him what he wants.


They only said HSO scammed because they sent out a post saying they would send people free beans if you put in your info well nobody got any beans nobody so that means anyone around the world didn't get them

Also I believe midweeksong gets their beans through one of the major euro distributors so beans prolly already in wooden boxes but just think if they sent hundreds of packs in boxes like that how much would it cost to ship? Plus you couldn't be stealthy at all sending lots of them so I'm sure they send most beans to distributors not in packs. HSO fucked up jumped the gun before doing any research and it's cost them a lot of business from people in here for it. I've grown HSO like many of us have said they have good and they have bad anybody can reverse elites cuts to make s1 and crosses they ain't doing anything special. They won't get my business cus I def don't deal with people telling the world they will snitch just cus they mad somebody selling their product that they bought and it's not like stealing music cus that's stolen he bought the beans from Sub and Sub bought them from HSO now if they were on consignment then yes that would be stealing but Sub bought his stock so he can sell do whatever he wants with them and he sold them to Gu.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> They only said HSO scammed because they sent out a post saying they would send people free beans if you put in your info well nobody got any beans nobody so that means anyone around the world didn't get them
> 
> Also I believe midweeksong gets their beans through one of the major euro distributors so beans prolly already in wooden boxes but just think if they sent hundreds of packs in boxes like that how much would it cost to ship? Plus you couldn't be stealthy at all sending lots of them so I'm sure they send most beans to distributors not in packs. HSO fucked up jumped the gun before doing any research and it's cost them a lot of business from people in here for it. I've grown HSO like many of us have said they have good and they have bad anybody can reverse elites cuts to make s1 and crosses they ain't doing anything special. They won't get my business cus I def don't deal with people telling the world they will snitch just cus they mad somebody selling their product that they bought


Like I said, if they were unaware that Gu was given the seeds by Sub, all I can say is, it was clearly bad comms. I understand what HSO was doing. They probably should have discussed more rationally. I feel Gu's going a bit overboard. They should both probably call a ceasefire, delete bad publicity, and discuss more thoroughly.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Nov 6, 2016)

Lol, this got blown way out proportion. From what I understand:
1. Substrate bought packs from multiple breeders up front for resale.
2. Substrate wasn't able to continue, sold remaining stock to Greenpoint.
3. HSO sees Greenpoint selling their seeds, knowing they've never worked with them, and calls Greenpoint out for faking seeds.
4. Greenpoint explains they've bought out Substrate remaining stock (paid for).
5. HSO shuts up.

...I think..


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 6, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lol, this got blown way out proportion. From what I understand:
> 1. Substrate bought packs from multiple breeders up front for resale.
> 2. Substrate wasn't able to continue, sold remaining stock to Greenpoint.
> 3. HSO sees Greenpoint selling their seeds, knowing they've never worked with them, and calls Greenpoint out for faking seeds.
> ...


Exactly they haven't said a word since on Instagram bro lol it's funny


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lol, this got blown way out proportion. From what I understand:
> 1. Substrate bought packs from multiple breeders up front for resale.
> 2. Substrate wasn't able to continue, sold remaining stock to Greenpoint.
> 3. HSO sees Greenpoint selling their seeds, knowing they've never worked with them, and calls Greenpoint out for faking seeds.
> ...


Totally valid and fair.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> They have a right to. It's their intellectual property.


No they don't. After their gear is sold to a distributor that distributor can do whatever they want wit your gear legally. You sold it so it's not yours anymore. It would be like me trying to sue one of the artists that bought my productions from me. They aren't mine after I sell them, it's part of the contract. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> No they don't. After their gear is sold to a distributor that distributor can do whatever they want wit your gear legally. You sold it so it's not yours anymore. It would be like me trying to sue one of the artists that bought my productions from me. They aren't mine after I sell them, it's part of the contract.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I don't play that game. If you are selling it, you should have authorization. Like I said, it's like stealing a song from a musician. Unless you grow it for yourself. Or cross it, then it's no longer in its original state. Don't be crooked, and try to play on technicalities. That's one of the biggest problems with the world today, people trying to get one over on each other.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2016)

Bought 3 packs of 'Mosca' through Greenpoint, C99 bx, Blue Iguana and Old Time Moonshine. All came in 'untampered' original breeders packaging, although a little weathered/old looking. I got all these 'cheap' through the reverse auction and sort of knew that they were 'Old stock' and probably done more airmiles than me(having read between the lines a little bit and finding that the old time moonshine hadn't been bred for 10 years or so). All 10 of the C99's germed(2 confirmed fems/8 uncertains), got 5/10 Blue Iguana (1 fem/4 males) and non of the old time moonshine popped. If I'd payed full price I might have been a little pissed at the germ rate and kicked off all guns blazing, bad mouthing Gu to everybody, but alas I didn't and these are the things you expect when you take a gamble.

I have no doubt of the authenticity of these beans and I know that Greenpoint are the only US seedbank that can get beans to me in a week, with no ordering fuck ups or excuses about it being their kids birthday this week so they been busy(Rocky mountain seed bank) PMSL


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't play that game. If you are selling it, you should have authorization. Like I said, it's like stealing a song from a musician. Unless you grow it for yourself. Or cross it, then it's no longer in its original state. Don't be crooked, and try to play on technicalities. That's one of the biggest problems with the world today, people trying to get one over on each other.


Id say it's more like a radio station playing a song but not paying royalties. The radio station isn't trying to say they wrote and performed the music. Glad to see this epic debate just about wrapped up here tho friend.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Id say it's more like a radio station playing a song but not paying royalties. The radio station isn't trying to say they wrote and performed the music. Glad to see this epic debate just about wrapped up here tho friend.


I'll agree to disagree. I don't really have any interest in continuing it further. Who knows? Maybe I'll even order from them at some point.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll agree to disagree. I don't really have any interest in continuing it further. Who knows? Maybe I'll even order from them at some point.


I've had two pleasant ordering experiences. Good day sir.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I'll agree to disagree. I don't really have any interest in continuing it further. Who knows? Maybe I'll even order from them at some point.


Do you run cobs? If so, where did they come from?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Greenpoint are the only US seedbank that can get beans to me in a week, with no ordering fuck ups or excuses about it being their kids birthday this week so they been busy(Rocky mountain seed bank) PMSL


Yeah, greenpoint don't play games. I've ordered and received shpping info within hours of placing my order. This is probably my favorite place to order from. Very fast and very professional.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Do you run cobs? If so, where did they come from?


Tasty. One of the RIU's sponsors. Two T1s for a 4x2 closet, growing two plants at a time and lending my side lighting to my San Pedro Cacti. I may get a third, just to round it out, but two are doing just fine. One per plant.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 6, 2016)

My last comment on this. Ask yourselves what business man is this world would sell you fake beans at such a discounted price then give you more money back to buy more or free? And from my understanding it's only 3 breeders that don't have tamper proof packs. HSO, keif sweat, and scapegoat. The only 3 that's saying the beans are fake so go figure.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Yeah, greenpoint don't play games. I've ordered and received shpping info within hours of placing my order. This is probably my favorite place to order from. Very fast and very professional.


Ordering from MWS in London to the Eastern US, I get my package in 5-6 days.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> My last comment on this. Ask yourselves what business man is this world would sell you fake beans at such a discounted price then give you more money back to buy more or free? And from my understanding it's only 3 breeders that don't have tamper proof packs. HSO, keif sweat, and scapegoat. The only 3 that's saying the beans are fake so go figure.


HSO does have tamper-proof packaging.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Tasty. One of the RIU's sponsors. Two T1s for a 4x2 closet, growing two plants at a time and lending my side lighting to my San Pedro Cacti. I may get a third, just to round it out, but two are doing just fine. One per plant.


Sooo..........those cobs aren't from an 'Authorised' cree/citi/bridgelux retailer, where's the difference?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Sooo..........those cobs aren't from an 'Authorised' cree/citi/bridgelux retailer, where's the difference?


The difference is that the fixtures are more than just their parts. They are custom built into standalone fixtures, therefore it has changed form to a point where Cree is not solely represented. The entire fixture was built by Rahz/Tasty using parts from a variety of companies. I think if you breed with a strain and sell your cross, that is acceptable.

Earn your keep with your own sweat and blood, not by plagiarizing and reselling what someone else put theirs into.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The difference is that the fixtures are more than just their parts. They are custom built into standalone fixtures, therefore it has changed form to a point where Cree is not solely represented. The entire fixture was built by Rahz/Tasty using parts from a variety of companies. I think if you breed with a strain and sell your cross, that is acceptable.
> 
> Earn your keep with your own sweat and blood, not by plagiarizing and reselling what someone else put theirs into.


Ok......I bought my Mazda off my Parents' next door neighbour. He bought it off an Authorized Mazda retailer................. Seeds are possessions, the same as cars are. If you buy something, you own it and have every right to do what you want with it, even sell it, without anybodies permission. The guy I bought the car from is a civil servant and far from shady.................


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Ok......I bought my Mazda off my Parents' next door neighbour. He bought it off an Authorized Mazda retailer................. Seeds are possessions, the same as cars are. If you buy something, you own it and have every right to do what you want with it, even sell it, without anybodies permission. The guy I bought the car from is a civil servant and far from shady.................


Cars aren't exactly in the same boat. They're kind of regulated in a way that they can be bought and privately traded. Breeder seeda are meant to be bought, collected, and grown, and I feel that reselling a breeder's seeds without his permission or at least properly infirm informing them is bad business practice.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Ok......I bought my Mazda off my Parents' next door neighbour. He bought it off an Authorized Mazda retailer................. Seeds are possessions, the same as cars are. If you buy something, you own it and have every right to do what you want with it, even sell it, without anybodies permission. The guy I bought the car from is a civil servant and far from shady.................


You know, Don, and the thing is, if it were just a free-for-all like that, I don't know how we'd ever be able to preserve the authenticity of a strain for posterity without serious risk of complete failure. That's the main reason I disagree with the concept that seeds aren't intellectual property. Many of the amazing strains we have today would be figuratively strangled to death by the miasma of inauthentic or deliberately renamed seeds, worse than that disappointing trend is today.

I really think standards should be held. Otherwise we're just trashy stoners like people think we are.


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Cars aren't exactly in the same boat. They're kind of regulated in a way that they can be bought and privately traded. Breeder seeda are meant to be bought, collected, and grown, and I feel that reselling a breeder's seeds without his permission or at least properly infirm informing them is bad business practice.


BS


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> BS


Whatever it is you feel, I guess. This is how I feel. Very strongly.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't play that game. If you are selling it, you should have authorization. Like I said, it's like stealing a song from a musician. Unless you grow it for yourself. Or cross it, then it's no longer in its original state. Don't be crooked, and try to play on technicalities. That's one of the biggest problems with the world today, people trying to get one over on each other.


You obviously don't understand how business or sales work. Legally you are wrong here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You obviously don't understand how business or sales work. Legally you are wrong here.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Whatever you say, bro. Tell that to any other artist whom someone tries to rip off. Like I said, it's that memtality that leads to the loss of legitimately amazing strains.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You know, Don, and the thing is, if it were just a free-for-all like that, I don't know how we'd ever be able to preserve the authenticity of a strain for posterity without serious risk of complete failure. That's the main reason I disagree with the concept that seeds aren't intellectual property. Many of the amazing strains we have today would be figuratively strangled to death by the miasma of inauthentic or deliberately renamed seeds, worse than that disappointing trend is today.
> 
> I really think standards should be held. Otherwise we're just trashy stoners like people think we are.


It's called the free-market for a reason. If you buy something from someone without contractual stipulations, it is 100℅ yours to do whatever you want with. Honestly I bet legally hso has absolutely no power over this situation as they are trying to complain about gear they already sold and is technically no longer theirs. 

Thugpug has made an entire breeding company based on this. He take gggs strains and crosses them to make f1s and calls them his strains. He's even used testers to do this, which means that probably GGG could go after him legally as he did not pay for them at all, but as it's cannabis seeds, good luck, lol. 

What if hso right now messages you and told you you couldn't grow out any more if their gear you bought from them? Would you listen? Because they should have rights to their gear that they made even after you paid for it? Legally, that's not the way any product that can be bought or sold is handled, nor do I think it should be. That would be fucked, could you imagine your internet company not allowing you to use the internet on Tuesdays and Thursdays, even though you Pat for 24 hour service, because the CEO wanted the bandwidth for video gaming or something, lol. You would probably stop using that internet company. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> It's called the free-market for a reason. If you buy something from someone without contractual stipulations, it is 100℅ yours to do whatever you want with. Honestly I bet legally hso has absolutely no power over this situation as they are trying to complain about gear they already sold and is technically no longer theirs.
> 
> Thugpug has made an entire breeding company based on this. He take gggs strains and crosses them to make f1s and calls them his strains. He's even used testers to do this, which means that probably GGG could go after him legally as he did not pay for them at all, but as it's cannabis seeds, good luck, lol.
> 
> ...


You clearly don't understand the term free market, bro. Even patents exist in a free market. Intellectual property also exists in a free market economy.

They aren't confronting him for growing their shit, they are confronting him for selling their shit without approval Z


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Whatever you say, bro. Tell that to any other artist whom someone tries to rip off. Like I said, it's that memtality that leads to the loss of legitimately amazing strains.


Lol, I'm a ghost producer for Tiësto, feed me, griz, the phat crew, and a few other guys on the mau5trap label, I know a lot about this, and you are wrong. If I ever tried to take credit for the stuff I've sold to them, I would get sued based on my contract. I agreed to sell them what they use in their music, and it is now theirs, even though I wrote it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Lol, I'm a ghost producer for Tiësto, feed me, griz, the phat crew, and a few other guys on the mau5trap label, I know a lot about this, and you are wrong. If I ever tried to take credit for the stuff I've sold to them, I would get sued based on my contract. I agreed to sell them what they use in their music, and it is now theirs, even though I wrote it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Prove to me you work with Tiesto. That seems like a pretty tall tale. Pretty crazy if you're telling the truth. Gonna need proof, bro. And you are wrong, not me. Again, patents and intellectual property exist in a free market economy.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> You clearly don't understand the term free market, bro. Even patents exist in a free market. Intellectual property also exists in a free market economy.
> 
> They aren't confronting him for growing their shit, they are confronting him for selling their shit without approval Z


You think hso has patents on any of this? And what intellectual property do you think was stole from hso? And patents do not protect any company from what I do with their product. Did you even read my entire post or just the first sentence, because that was not an intelligent response to all of the info I provided in that post lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemo (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I feel that reselling a breeder's seeds without his permission or at least properly infirm informing them is bad business practice.


i dont remember signing a contract when buying beans.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

He doesn't need their approval lol. They sold gear that doesn't belong to them anymore. I can resell the hso gear I have if I want. 

It will still be their gear, just through a third party, have you ever heard of amazon, lol. That's a whole site/ business that thrives on what you are upset about. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You think hso has patents on any of this? And what intellectual property do you think was stole from hso? And patents do not protect any company from what I do with their product. Did you even read my entire post or just the first sentence, because that was not an intelligent response to all of the info I provided in that post lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Patents don't protect people from what you do with their product? Bro, stop being foolish. That is what a patent is for. To protect intellectual property.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Prove to me you work with Tiesto. That seems like a pretty tall tale. Pretty crazy if you're telling the truth. Gonna need proof, bro. And you are wrong, not me. Again, patents and intellectual property exist in a free market economy.


Again, you need to read the whole posts,

Lookup ghost producer...

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Patents don't protect people from what you do with their product? Bro, stop being foolish. That is what a patent is for. To protect intellectual property.


You don't understand business, sales, intellectual property, free market, or third party markets. I'm starting to see this is a stupid debate based on the ignorance of one party. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Patents protect you from what people do with your products, as well as protect your product from being stolen or reproduced. 

None of these things happened here lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

Even if this isn't legally reprehensible at this point, its morally so. Big Buddha is the only breeder to hold a patent I know of (On the term "Cheese."). However, I disagree with that, because it was Exodus who created Cheese. 

I can't respect anyone who takes liberties with someone else's product, at least without proper discussion. They should be authorized. As I said, it keeps the lineage of strains authentic and true. I think you should at least have the moral fiber to ask the breeder beforehand, at least as a courtesy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

If you think Big Buddha can't enforce that patent, he already has. No one else can name their product Cheese. Other companies had to rename. So it is completely possible here.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

hso is Monsanto now with patented gmo genes. Makes sense


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> hso is Monsanto now with patented gmo genes. Makes sense


Now you're just being ridiculous. And HSO cultivates organically, exclusively, I believe.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Now you're just being ridiculous. And HSO cultivates organically, exclusively, I believe.


This thread ridiculous. I was just bored wanted in on the action  my meanwell power supply shit out on me this morning. Not a pleasant day.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> This thread ridiculous. I was just bored wanted in on the action  my meanwell power supply shit out on me this morning. Not a pleasant day.


I hear you. Been awake for a few days.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> They not haters I call them can't thinkers. They can't think on their own. Most of them hate gu based off that JJ post. But don't know the ends and outs about that shit. I'm gonna keep buying especially if it's dirt cheap.


They just don't know like me before except for me it was about thé MC série hermie fiasco but the polar bear série was some serious and that make want them and at the time the drop to seed bank where always out of stock so Ive gone on his website and always had my order déliver quickly except one time where I wait for one month but it was usps fault and gu proposed to send me 2 of his strain free with my order, I got my order the same days so I refuse but he said next order just add à note about my last order and he will make it right ,this guys have always be the opposite of the bullshit they were saying about him ,the reason they are all mad about him it's because he make more fire for a pollen chucker than most of the "real"... breeder, they try to put him down but each time he rise bigger then before!! and that hurt their feeling lol


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Even if this isn't legally reprehensible at this point, its morally so. Big Buddha is the only breeder to hold a patent I know of (On the term "Cheese."). However, I disagree with that, because it was Exodus who created Cheese.
> 
> I can't respect anyone who takes liberties with someone else's product, at least without proper discussion. They should be authorized. As I said, it keeps the lineage of strains authentic and true. I think you should at least have the moral fiber to ask the breeder beforehand, at least as a courtesy.


Big Buddha is a douche for trying to patent things that aren't his. And strain names in general. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Guess if I start selling my packs I'm a scammer. If anybody looking for Thugpug let me know I'm trading all his shit except 1 MB.


Are you for real?? If you still got the rasPerry breath hit my dm


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> If you think Big Buddha can't enforce that patent, he already has. No one else can name their product Cheese. Other companies had to rename. So it is completely possible here.


Actually that patent did not go through. Go read about it. Your lack of knowledge on just about everything youre taking about is astounding. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

He couldn't get cheese so he patented "big Buddha cheese" lol. Who gives a fuck. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://trademarks.justia.com/860/99/big-buddha-86099934.html&ved=0ahUKEwjA2sGv05TQAhXor1QKHdVbDQ0QFgglMAM&usg=AFQjCNFl-uiOqXRoeTnDb_NPbv1agsrLeg&sig2=Yp1tIMSc0YjTWDADX3fNAg

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm sorry for being a little rough this morning as I have not smoked yet, but seriously, at least be educated about the arguments you are trying to make.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm sorry for being a little rough this morning as I have not smoked yet, but seriously, at least be educated about the arguments you are trying to make.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I don't get butthurt about stupid insults from ignorant people, you're good. You still have yet to prove that Tiesto thing, though.

In any case, I wasn't really meaning legally. I meant morally/principally. We got off topic with the patent thing. Morally, you should not be selling someone else's product through a worldwide online business without their permission. In any other market, stores still have to get rightS. It's only because this field is mostly still illegal that it doesn't work like that.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't get butthurt about stupid insults from ignorant people, you're good. You still have yet to prove that Tiesto thing, though.
> 
> In any case, I wasn't really meaning legally. I meant morally/principally. We got off topic with the patent thing. Morally, you should not be selling someone else's product through a worldwide online business without their permission. In any other market, stores still have to get rightS. It's only because this field is mostly still illegal that it doesn't work like that.


Go read what a ghost producer is. I legally cannot prove to you that any of the work I've sold him is not his work. That was the point of that post that seemed to go over your head. You mean you made a bad/uneducated argument with the patents, not that we got off topic. 

If you are saying there is something morally wrong with reselling a product you paid for to sell, then you should start complaining about every third party seller on Amazon, eBay, etc. Also any band merchandise you've bought at shows, or band t-shirts. Go write to them about how they should ask hanes permission to resell their clothing. 

It is literally how the free-market works. Patents protect the patent owners from certain aspects of competition in the free-market, but that literally what business in the united States is built on. 

Oh and you should go to China and complain about all the fake market goods. Those are literally copies of other companies merchandise that are being sold at a huge markdown, lol. But guess what, China doesn't give two shits about any regulations or patents or copyrights or any of that bs. Lol. Morally, probably not the best practice, but if you want to complain about morally wrong shit in business there a bigger fish than Gu and hso, lol. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Go read what a ghost producer is. *I legally cannot prove to you that any of the work I've sold him is not his work. *That was the point of that post that seemed to go over your head. You mean you made a bad/uneducated argument with the patents, not that we got off topic.
> 
> If you are saying there is something morally wrong with reselling a product you paid for to sell, then you should start complaining about every third party seller on Amazon, eBay, etc. Also any band merchandise you've bought at shows, or band t-shirts. Go write to them about how they should ask hanes permission to resell their clothing.
> 
> ...


Then I legitimately cannot believe your story, and it just makes you seem a bit crazy or delusional, man. Based on this, I definitely have no interest in further engaging you. Like, you act like I don't know what I'm talking about when I can evidence pretty much everything I say, whereas you say this outrageous stuff and can't even prove it. I finished high school in '07. Definitely don't have the patience for kiddy games.

For fuck's sake, you're sitting here trying to convince people around here that I seriously don't know what I'm talking about when I do, then you come out of nowhere with off the wall shit like that. Now I realize, you're just schizotypal. You are egotistical and have these grandiose delusions. I'm sorry I didn't realize it before. Sorry for wasting both of our time arguing with you.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Then I legitimately cannot believe your story, and it just makes you seem a bit crazy or delusional, man. Based on this, I definitely have no interest in further engaging you. Like, you act like I don't know what I'm talking about when I can evidence pretty much everything I say, whereas you say this outrageous stuff and can't even prove it. I finished high school in '07. Definitely don't have the patience for kiddy games.
> 
> For fuck's sake, you're sitting here trying to convince people around here that I seriously don't know what I'm talking about when I do, then you come out of nowhere with off the wall shit like that. Now I realize, you're just schizotypal. You are egotistical and have these grandiose delusions. I'm sorry I didn't realize it before. Sorry for wasting both of our time arguing with you.


You cannot speak intelligently on any point you've made, you go back on points when you're proven wrong. You swapped from illegal to immoral. Get your shit straight, get educated, and learn some reading comprehension. You can't engage with me because I made a point you did not understand and I cannot prove that point. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 6, 2016)

Lmao this dude don't give up. Him and his grandma must have a stake in HSO. Obviously he don't get WE don't care about HSO or their beans being sold on green point for pennies. If you love HSO as much as it seems buy the remaining stock and go tell HSO you rescued their beans from the bad guy.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 6, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> You cannot speak intelligently on any point you've made, you go back on points when you're proven wrong. You swapped from illegal to immoral. Get your shit straight, get educated, and learn some reading comprehension. You can't engage with me because I made a point you did not understand and I cannot prove that point.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I have spoken intelligently and in detail on literally everything I have said. Have a good day, pal. Get well soon. Later. Hope you learn a lot in your EDM Contract Law School hallucination. I really don't feel like picking on someone who's mentally ill.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have spoken intelligently and in detail on literally everything I have said. Have a good day, pal. Get well soon. Later. Hope you learn a lot in your EDM Contract Law School hallucination. I really don't feel like picking on someone who's mentally ill.


You can't pick on someone who is much better educated in every topic/argument you have brought up. You have proven you don't know much about anything you are talking about. About to be one of three on my ignore list with red and nsxlw, for the same reason, you guys don't make me upset, it's just pointless to converse with someone who is unable/unwilling to learn/comprehend anything that they speak so strongly opinionated about. You literally have gone back on what you argued at least twice today when proven that what you think about something and the facts about it are not in line. Not a single intelligent point in any of this, and you have 4 or 5 dudes telling you you're wrong and assumptive... I don't know what else to say here. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 6, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I have spoken intelligently and in detail on literally everything I have said. Have a good day, pal. Get well soon. Later. Hope you learn a lot in your EDM Contract Law School hallucination. I really don't feel like picking on someone who's mentally ill.


You sure you'ré not family with bitchmo??


----------



## Beemo (Nov 6, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> You sure you'ré not family with bitchmo??


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2016)

Both GP Nightmare OG x Stardawg were males.

I know, right?


----------



## iBurnStuff (Nov 6, 2016)

i can really feel the love in this thread


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO GREENPOINT GAZETTE


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2016)

This dude Gu got um super salty lol!



Vato_504 said:


> Lmao this dude don't give up. Him and his grandma must have a stake in HSO. Obviously he don't get WE don't care about HSO or their beans being sold on green point for pennies.* If you love HSO as much as it seems buy the remaining stock and go tell HSO you rescued their beans from the bad guy.*


Right!!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOView attachment 3825130 GREENPOINT GAZETTE


"Not that I care but.. 

HERE'S A BILLION POSTS!!!!!!!!!!muhuhahahahahah!!!"

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 7, 2016)

Olive Drab Green said:


> I don't need to. Gu is a scam artist. Read this;
> 
> https://www.humboldtseeds.net/en/multimedia/photo-galleries/humboldt-seeds-new-packaging/
> 
> ...


Hi Guys

Just to answer the question directed at us specifically the HSO packs we buy from our supplier all come in the wooden blocks but we have never bought bulk HSO seeds. I would assume that HSO would not like anyone other than them selves to package their product but I may be wrong. We and other seedbanks that split packs and sell single seeds obviously do repackage them but in our own regular packaging including a vial.
On a lighter note it would be great if they did package their products as in the photo in question as they are more discreet and would be a hell of a lot easier to shop across the pond rather than a block of wood!!!!!

Lewis


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 7, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just to answer the question directed at us specifically the HSO packs we buy from our supplier all come in the wooden blocks but we have never bought bulk HSO seeds. I would assume that HSO would not like anyone other than them selves to package their product but I may be wrong. We and other seedbanks that split packs and sell single seeds obviously do repackage them but in our own regular packaging including a vial.
> On a lighter note it would be great if they did package their products as in the photo in question as they are more discreet and would be a hell of a lot easier to shop across the pond rather than a block of wood!!!!!


Haha! Yeah, I remember! The mug! 

Thanks, Lewis!


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

@Midweek Song i just messaged your company about strain information. They recommended I bring my questions here for legality reasons. (Should've mentioned I'm a caregiver) it's gonna go legal here tamaro anyways too. But I previously ordered through them to buy some rare Dankness gear (they're RD certified distributorS) Bought 4 seeds 2 made it to veg the other 2 dampened off. Dig the selection though was just wondering about statins? Anything you guys recommend? I've been looking @ Moxie's Cookies selection. Some Rare Dankness. I want A Super Silver Haze and I'd rather go with Mr. nice Then Greenhouse? And I'm looking for a strain for explosive just delicious terps (flavor) for live Resin production. A super high thc, and a awesome CBD for my patients on some RSO. Any Recommendations? I'm looking at Bodhi, Gage Green, And oceangrowngenetics. 
P.s. You guys plan on getting any OG Raskal Or Exotc Genetix Gear?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 7, 2016)

Amos Otis said:


> Both GP Nightmare OG x Stardawg were males.
> 
> I know, right?


pics? lol


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 7, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> @Midweek Song i just messaged your company about strain information. They recommended I bring my questions here for legality reasons. (Should've mentioned I'm a caregiver) it's gonna go legal here tamaro anyways too. But I previously ordered through them to buy some rare Dankness gear (they're RD certified distributorS) Bought 4 seeds 2 made it to veg the other 2 dampened off. Dig the selection though was just wondering about statins? Anything you guys recommend? I've been looking @ Moxie's Cookies selection. Some Rare Dankness. I want A Super Silver Haze and I'd rather go with Mr. nice Then Greenhouse? And I'm looking for a strain for explosive just delicious terps (flavor) for live Resin production. A super high thc, and a awesome CBD for my patients on some RSO. Any Recommendations? I'm looking at Bodhi, Gage Green, And oceangrowngenetics.
> P.s. You guys plan on getting any OG Raskal Or Exotc Genetix Gear?


Hi 2.cor

The guys on here will help you with recommendations. We stocked OG Rascal but then our stockists stopped supplying it so I can't see that one coming back. The Exotic we were expecting to be available already but it seems it may be early next year now

Lewis


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


>


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

thank you. I Just bought a pack of The Cube for almost 500$ From Exotic Genetix only 130 packs I guess. I went through MassRoots. Most of the people on this thread seem busy with a sort of argueing usually reserved for those in grade school. Any of you not to pre occupied with some arguement I would love to hear some recommended strains. I'm tapped on spending money on seeds for now but after I breed my own F2 The Cube Seeds I'll be looking for more genetics so I'd love to hear some favorites?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 7, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> thank you. I Just bought a pack of The Cube for almost 500$ From Exotic Genetix only 130 packs I guess. I went through MassRoots. Most of the people on this thread seem busy with a sort of argueing usually reserved for those in grade school. Any of you not to pre occupied with some arguement I would love to hear some recommended strains. I'm tapped on spending money on seeds for now but after I breed my own F2 The Cube Seeds I'll be looking for more genetics so I'd love to hear some favorites?


Hey, at least the "grade school" arguments are taking place in the proper thread. Your last two posts have zero to do with "Green Point Seeds." Search function, use it.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey, at least the "grade school" arguments are taking place in the proper thread. Your last two posts have zero to do with "Green Point Seeds." Search function, use it.


Boom roasted


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

My comment got deleted so fast hahah. ;p


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

waterproof808 said:


> Hey, at least the "grade school" arguments are taking place in the proper thread. Your last two posts have zero to do with "Green Point Seeds." Search function, use it.


Guess he wanted to brag about flushing $500 in the toilet..


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Guess he wanted to brag about flushing $500 in the toilet..


Yeah I thought buying the father plant of a company that sells their seeds for 100$ a pack was a waste too hahah.
https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-bootylicious-706.html


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> Yeah I thought buying the father plant of a company that sells their seeds for 100$ a pack was a waste too hahah.
> https://www.seedsherenow.com/exotic-genetix-bootylicious-706.html


I'm proud of you young man, but I'll bet my collection "The Cube" turn into "The Dud". But one more thing the exotic thread is that way!!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Guess he wanted to brag about flushing $500 in the toilet..


I think I spent $35 on my cookies and crème  

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think I spent $35 on my cookies and crème
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I don't think it's a strain out there I think I would drop a nickel on.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 7, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I think I spent $35 on my cookies and crème
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Oh yea man you doing your thing with the gear you dropped. Everything looking official fam.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 7, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea man you doing your thing with the gear you dropped. Everything looking official fam.


Too many people using c&c in their crosses not to grab a pack to hunt through. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

Companies like oceangrowngenetics start when they bought a strain off seedsbay for a few thousands. Save your money though guys. My job is to provide my patients with the best cannabis possible. I donate more then that a month in Rick Simpson Oil to patients with cancer. You guys worry about that though. Gotta keep those head stashes stocked hahah.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> Companies like oceangrowngenetics start when they bought a strain off seedsbay for a few thousands. Save your money though guys. My job is to provide my patients with the best cannabis possible. I donate more then that a month in Rick Simpson Oil to patients with cancer. You guys worry about that though. Gotta keep those head stashes stocked hahah.


I'm saving my money for a red Ryder for Christmas.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I'm saving my money for a red Ryder for Christmas.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


>


Yeah boiiiiii. Almost that time of year


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

Looks like I interrupted your guys Dutch rudder. I know it's not gay I'm not judging. Looks like you guys have more fun when the person you try all getting on doesn't think it makes you guys look like total pus... Haha don't want to get reported again but I'm sure even you guys can guess. Hahahah


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> Companies like oceangrowngenetics start when they bought a strain off seedsbay for a few thousands. Save your money though guys. My job is to provide my patients with the best cannabis possible. I donate more then that a month in Rick Simpson Oil to patients with cancer. You guys worry about that though. Gotta keep those head stashes stocked hahah.


Most breeders will pay big $$ for a clone to breed with, because its a clone and they know exactly what they're getting. With seeds it's a crap shoot, so you don't hear about the ridiculous price tags as often.

Either way, best of luck on that pack. Hopefully you find a nice plant or two. Your chances are no better/worse than if you spent $70 on a pack of Bodhi seeds than that $500 pack though. Hell, with the promos going on right now you could have grabbed 12 packs of bodhi gear for less than what you paid for the one.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Nov 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Most breeders will pay big $$ for a clone to breed with, because its a clone and they know exactly what they're getting. With seeds it's a crap shoot, so you don't hear about the ridiculous price tags as often.
> 
> Either way, best of luck on that pack. Hopefully you find a nice plant or two. Your chances are no better/worse than if you spent $70 on a pack of Bodhi seeds than that $500 pack though. Hell, with the promos going on right now you could have grabbed 12 packs of bodhi gear for less than what you paid for the one.


Yeah, but then you have shit companies like GHS and Seedsman where you have a clear example that sometimes, it's better to pay a little extra for quality. I'm not saying, like.. 150-200 bucks for a pack of DJ Short Blueberry. Butvat least 5-10 bucks for a seed or 30-50 for 5 truly well-bred seeds, I don't mind paying that if it's for good shit. Like HSO's stuff, I don't mind paying $30-33 for a 3-pack of seeds that have a good breeder associated with it, like California Kind Genetics' Lemon Garlic OG, or Geist's shit, or B-Real, Kief Sweat, etc.


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 8, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Most breeders will pay big $$ for a clone to breed with, because its a clone and they know exactly what they're getting. With seeds it's a crap shoot, so you don't hear about the ridiculous price tags as often.
> 
> Either way, best of luck on that pack. Hopefully you find a nice plant or two. Your chances are no better/worse than if you spent $70 on a pack of Bodhi seeds than that $500 pack though. Hell, with the promos going on right now you could have grabbed 12 packs of bodhi gear for less than what you paid for the one.


These seeds are the same seeds Exotic used to find their Resinous Father plant ( that's what I'm hoping to find) I've never been much of a clone grower I mean I'll run clones if I have just 1 mother but same thing as feminized seeds I just prefer true breeding.
I live in Az and work for a compassion center as well as being a caregiver. There is no place to buy clones here. The medical facilities here, all product has seeds it's quite dissapointing coming from California. Exotic said they cubed the strain to make it more stable.Vader paid thousands for a single pack off seedsbay of his Alien Rift and that was a long time before he won any cannabis cups. The best strain we have is Melon Gum Lab test 27% THC. I really want to pass that 30% bar. A zip down here of Rare Dankness goes for 340$ so yeah the 472$ I paid feels well worth it when I can get 4 zips off a plant in my sleep considering I'm the only person for miles with this strain and Dark Side of the Moon is my #2 best smoke right behind some random Bananna Kush I had when I was real young. I have a pack of Lando Stash (MF Billy D Williams) and were growing Dank Sinatra @ my compassion center too Bodhi puts out some good stuff. I did get a lot of free gear too including a free pack from Exotic (Trap Star)

I agree though Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Mr Nice, & Moxie are all companies I think are awesome (if you have any recommendations I'd like to hear them) As well though now I can bring an exclusive strain to a cannabis community thats options have been very limited and I'd spend twice as much to do that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> Looks like I interrupted your guys Dutch rudder. I know it's not gay I'm not judging. Looks like you guys have more fun when the person you try all getting on doesn't think it makes you guys look like total pus... Haha don't want to get reported again but I'm sure even you guys can guess. Hahahah


' Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day. ' - 2 Corinthians 4:16


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 8, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> These seeds are the same seeds Exotic used to find their Resinous Father plant ( that's what I'm hoping to find) I've never been much of a clone grower I mean I'll run clones if I have just 1 mother but same thing as feminized seeds I just prefer true breeding.
> I live in Az and work for a compassion center as well as being a caregiver. There is no place to buy clones here. The medical facilities here, all product has seeds it's quite dissapointing coming from California. Exotic said they cubed the strain to make it more stable.Vader paid thousands for a single pack off seedsbay of his Alien Rift and that was a long time before he won any cannabis cups. The best strain we have is Melon Gum Lab test 27% THC. I really want to pass that 30% bar. A zip down here of Rare Dankness goes for 340$ so yeah the 472$ I paid feels well worth it when I can get 4 zips off a plant in my sleep considering I'm the only person for miles with this strain and Dark Side of the Moon is my #2 best smoke right behind some random Bananna Kush I had when I was real young. I have a pack of Lando Stash (MF Billy D Williams) and were growing Dank Sinatra @ my compassion center too Bodhi puts out some good stuff. I did get a lot of free gear too including a free pack from Exotic (Trap Star)
> 
> I agree though Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Mr Nice, & Moxie are all companies I think are awesome (if you have any recommendations I'd like to hear them) As well though now I can bring an exclusive strain to a cannabis community thats options have been very limited and I'd spend twice as much to do that.


Yeah, if they've put in the time working the strain to lock down the desirable traits then I feel they can justify the higher price tag. The problem anymore is that most breeders pump out F1's and don't put any real work in to it (Bodhi included), so I shake my head at some of them asking $250+ for 10 seeds when you can find comparable stuff for a fraction of that price. It's mostly driven by hype and nothing more IMO. And yes, if you find one good plant you will more than recoup your money by selling a couple oz's....but why pay more when you don't have to? You wouldn't volunteer to send your electric company twice as much as what they're currently charging you, so I don't see any difference when it comes to seeds.

If you're looking for other breeders to try there are some good threads in this section to check out. Even a few guys that are members here that have aome nice looking gear. I started a thread on Dynasty Genetics. I've only grown two of his strains, but I have been very impressed by both, and you'd be hard pressed to find anyone complaining about anything they've grown from them. Stop by the thread and check it out...


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2016)

2.Cor4.16 said:


> These seeds are the same seeds Exotic used to find their Resinous Father plant ( that's what I'm hoping to find) I've never been much of a clone grower I mean I'll run clones if I have just 1 mother but same thing as feminized seeds I just prefer true breeding.
> I live in Az and work for a compassion center as well as being a caregiver. There is no place to buy clones here. The medical facilities here, all product has seeds it's quite dissapointing coming from California. Exotic said they cubed the strain to make it more stable.Vader paid thousands for a single pack off seedsbay of his Alien Rift and that was a long time before he won any cannabis cups. The best strain we have is Melon Gum Lab test 27% THC. I really want to pass that 30% bar. A zip down here of Rare Dankness goes for 340$ so yeah the 472$ I paid feels well worth it when I can get 4 zips off a plant in my sleep considering I'm the only person for miles with this strain and Dark Side of the Moon is my #2 best smoke right behind some random Bananna Kush I had when I was real young. I have a pack of Lando Stash (MF Billy D Williams) and were growing Dank Sinatra @ my compassion center too Bodhi puts out some good stuff. I did get a lot of free gear too including a free pack from Exotic (Trap Star)
> 
> I agree though Gage Green, Rare Dankness, Bodhi, Mr Nice, & Moxie are all companies I think are awesome (if you have any recommendations I'd like to hear them) As well though now I can bring an exclusive strain to a cannabis community thats options have been very limited and I'd spend twice as much to do that.


The Cube are not the same seeds they base their company off of. The Cube is a cross made of an incross of Starfighter yes but not the same male. But they have found a male from The Cube to make crosses with tho but the male that has made them famous is the Starfighter F2. They did use that F2 male tho to make their IX incross line so it's possible to find something like that male but you won't find that exact male unless you get Starfighter f2s. Should be fire tho still good luck with that pack


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 8, 2016)

Lolololol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lolololol
> View attachment 3825921


I was waiting for them to liquidate their gear haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lolololol
> View attachment 3825921


Gu gives zero fucks about HSO.


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 8, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Lolololol
> View attachment 3825921


Hahaha selling they shit for pennies lol


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hahaha selling they shit for pennies lol


Our mistake is your opportunity lol


----------



## led2076 (Nov 8, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Hahaha selling they shit for pennies lol


GPS home page states that bottom price will be $4.77 a pack. so just wait it out. that is less than shipping cost for a pack.
ha ha


----------



## led2076 (Nov 8, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Gu gives zero fucks about HSO.


get this gear outta here!!
I love it. too bad I spent right at $1500 on the Halloween sale, so I am stacked on beans now.....


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2016)

led2076 said:


> GPS home page states that bottom price will be $4.77 a pack. so just wait it out. that is less than shipping cost for a pack.
> ha ha


That's almost what the chocolate mint was worth to me as far as smoke. Two of them helped on the deck rebuild, though.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 8, 2016)

Olive might clear GPS out so, whoever wants HSO may need to hurry. down to 30.00 a pack now.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 8, 2016)

Someone mentioned that there was a GPS thread here on RIU about the HSO gear on auction. Had to see what was up, and it looks like for mental health I shouldn't read back many pages lol.


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Someone mentioned that there was a GPS thread here on RIU about the HSO gear on auction. Had to see what was up, and it looks like for mental health I shouldn't read back many pages lol.


Nah I think most of us are loving it @Gu~ respek lol!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Someone mentioned that there was a GPS thread here on RIU about the HSO gear on auction. Had to see what was up, and it looks like for mental health I shouldn't read back many pages lol.


Def way more support than hate. ..now that I think about it, only one person hating lol


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 8, 2016)

led2076 said:


> get this gear outta here!!
> I love it. too bad I spent right at $1500 on the Halloween sale, so I am stacked on beans now.....


Dudes a beast. Put down 3x as much as me and they stayed quiet hmmm... @Amos Otis You're the first person to see it. 4.16-4.18 means a lot to me. What strain would stand out from this company? Definetly about to give them a look.


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 8, 2016)

So what's up with HSO, no good or what? Some of their photos are, interesting... master kush looked ok I guess.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm about to grab a gang of those glazed cherries lol. Already got a white og, bubba's gift and glazed cherries bx for less then $50 with gold nuggets. But with the f2s at $20 with a 10℅ discount I may just grab like 10 packs lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I'm about to grab a gang of those glazed cherries lol. Already got a white og, bubba's gift and glazed cherries bx for less then $50 with gold nuggets. But with the f2s at $20 with a 10℅ discount I may just grab like 10 packs lol
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hey now, your taking my idea lol, saw those bx moving so I grabbed some of that, waiting for the f2s to come down a little since there are so many


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 8, 2016)

I got in on the action, no hso


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Hey now, your taking my idea lol, saw those bx moving so I grabbed some of that, waiting for the f2s to come down a little since there are so many


Yeah me too. But when it hits 20 it's game on. Got another coupon for my other orchard lol. Trying to push 10 per pack

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Yeah I scooped the cherries during Halloween. Should be fire coming from kief


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah me too. But when it hits 20 it's game on. Got another coupon for my other orchard lol. Trying to push 10 per pack
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Was thinking around 15 or so I will grab a few f2s, some should be pretty much free with my "nuggets"


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Was thinking around 15 or so I will grab a few f2s, some should be pretty much free with my "nuggets"


Yeah I have the $60 off lol so if I grab 3 packs right now I only pay shipping. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 8, 2016)

Sitting Bull I finally got around to growing. Almost 6 weeks.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 8, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Sitting Bull I finally got around to growing. Almost 6 weeks.


Thanks for sharing, looks great. What kind of smells is she giving off?


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

Went for it 
10 x glazed cherry f2
1 x glazed cherry bx
1 x white og
1 x bubba's gift 
1 x quadruple og
1 x master kush x triple og

~$200

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Went for it
> 10 x glazed cherry f2
> 1 x glazed cherry bx
> 1 x white og
> ...


Nice, I didn't get as broad a selection but grabbed 4 each of glazed cherries bx and f2 160 with shipping so about 20 bucks a pack.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Nice, I didn't get as broad a selection but grabbed 4 each of glazed cherries bx and f2 160 with shipping so about 20 bucks a pack.


I made three separate orders because I kept getting more gold nuggets. The last was my favorite.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 8, 2016)

anyone want to share that discount code?


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 8, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> anyone want to share that discount code?


Gettingchilly gets you 10 percent off


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 8, 2016)

churtmunk said:


> anyone want to share that discount code?


It was my nugget points lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 8, 2016)

@kmog33 yah I saw that. @natro.hydro hooked it up with what I was looking for. glazed cherries = gone.. love that Gu threw these up like this. Lots of people going to see that HSO gear flew off the shelf for a cheap price and it's going to devalue their seeds for a bit. Guess they should have been a bit more civil, eh?


----------



## led2076 (Nov 8, 2016)

did not plan on getting anything but glanced at the page to c what the price's were and got 6 pks. ha ha
1 pk ewe x 3 og
2 pk afghan diesel x blue fire
3 pk cherries f2
for less than $120.00 man o man !!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 8, 2016)

Remeber tho they are all fakes so hso gets zero credit for any fire that comes out of the packs and gu gets all the cred


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 9, 2016)

Can't believe y'all snagged all those glazed cherries up, gutted. Snagged a few others, but missed the boat on the one's I really wanted.............fell asleep, it was late here.

On a better note, my nuggets are now up to 630, ready for black Friday, lets see what he's got planned for us then, LOL


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 9, 2016)

Where is olive? we lost him I think..


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where is olive? we lost him I think..


We'll all have to drop a few of the beans we got and start a 'Fake HSO Grow Thread', pmsl


----------



## higher self (Nov 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Where is olive? we lost him I think..




Bet he wasnt expecting that, this shit is hilarious! Yall moved it out quick


----------



## Pete Townshend (Nov 9, 2016)

higher self said:


> Nah I think most of us are loving it @Gu~ respek lol!


Can't wait to pop my Cookies N Chem!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 9, 2016)

Think I got the last 4 packs on offer(lemon diesel) for $41 inc shipping, got 8 packs in total from the auction and picked up a pack of Greenpoints' Bubblegum x Stardawg, cos I'm really missing my old Bubblegum mother plant................total for 9 packs+international shipping=$167

Been trying to find some info on the seeds I picked up and 'reading between the lines', these reg seeds, seem 'to me' to be the forebears of some of the 'HSO' fem seeds that are no longer available in their reg 'form'(I got some Sour D x og x Blueberry, which sound like the 'Sour Blueberry'). What do you think???.............it may explain why they're so pissed off about it, why buy the fem's if you can pheno hunt a pack of reg's and make your own?

...............I do think it's worth remembering, these are old seed stock so germ rates may not be 100%, I'm thinking of that full pack of Mosca - OTM, that wouldn't pop for me, germed alongside the other packs that did in exactly the same set up..........not complaining or I wouldn't of bought more gear


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 9, 2016)

Reverse Auction update:
Looks like I was off count on a few packs... Nothing serious.
Got most packed up today, need to run out for some supplies, and tracking numbers should go out tonight.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 9, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> ...............I do think it's worth remembering, these are old seed stock so germ rates may not be 100%, I'm thinking of that full pack of Mosca - OTM, that wouldn't pop for me, germed alongside the other packs that did in exactly the same set up..........not complaining or I wouldn't of bought more gear


Send me an email and we can work something out =) . I've been at all levels: Seed buyer, Breeder, seedbank; so I know the feels...
I'm more concerned with you being happy with your order... and that goes for anyone else.


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Send me an email and we can work something out =) . I've been at all levels: Seed buyer, Breeder, seedbank; so I know the feels...
> I'm more concerned with you being happy with your order... and that goes for anyone else.


Will you remake some old série like the polar bear series?? And will there be bandit breath soon?? each time you make à drop they are gone in less than an hour...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 9, 2016)

madininagyal said:


> Will you remake some old série like the polar bear series?? And will there be bandit breath soon?? each time you make à drop they are gone in less than an hour...


I have more Monster Cookies F1 (Plat GSC x Yeti OG F1) seeds to play with but no plans. The PBOG is a powerful force on it's own but didn't come through how'd I'd like it in the hybrids. 
The Chemdog lines are just too good. Stable, Potent, full spectrum effects and colorful.

I have a couple males that I haven't talked too much about. I've got the Purple Outlaw stud that is dusting a room in a few days. Purple Outlaw is from the Wild West Series and the female was Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape stud hit to a Ultraviolet (aka SR-71 Purple Kush) the work there was done by KenDogSmoke. Looking for a lot of color in the project that has some power.

Also Have a Red Headed Stranger Male and the Red Headed Stranger cut that floats around the circles up here (Williams Wonder x Tom's Hill Haze). It's one of my favorite satty smokes lately.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Reverse Auction update:
> Looks like I was off count on a few packs... Nothing serious.
> Got most packed up today, need to run out for some supplies, and tracking numbers should go out tonight.


Cool thanks for droppin in!! You site is legit


----------



## led2076 (Nov 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Remeber tho they are all fakes so hso gets zero credit for any fire that comes out of the packs and gu gets all the cred


Will probably just rename mine and take credit for any keepers I find just for laughs.lol


----------



## led2076 (Nov 9, 2016)

maybe just call them GPS testers. haha


----------



## akhiymjames (Nov 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Send me an email and we can work something out =) . I've been at all levels: Seed buyer, Breeder, seedbank; so I know the feels...
> I'm more concerned with you being happy with your order... and that goes for anyone else.


This is customer service at its finest. 

Def need to reup on the Bandid Breath. I know you told me you hadn't finished deseeding all the OGKB but I need that one lol. Come around more often gonna get the Cookies n Chem first first release soon plus the ONYCD x Polar Bear OG. That Polar Bear cross was the shit


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Think I got the last 4 packs on offer(lemon diesel) for $41 inc shipping, got 8 packs in total from the auction and picked up a pack of Greenpoints' Bubblegum x Stardawg, cos I'm really missing my old Bubblegum mother plant................total for 9 packs+international shipping=$167
> 
> Been trying to find some info on the seeds I picked up and 'reading between the lines', these reg seeds, seem 'to me' to be the forebears of some of the 'HSO' fem seeds that are no longer available in their reg 'form'(I got some Sour D x og x Blueberry, which sound like the 'Sour Blueberry'). What do you think???.............it may explain why they're so pissed off about it, why buy the fem's if you can pheno hunt a pack of reg's and make your own?
> 
> ...............I do think it's worth remembering, these are old seed stock so germ rates may not be 100%, I'm thinking of that full pack of Mosca - OTM, that wouldn't pop for me, germed alongside the other packs that did in exactly the same set up..........not complaining or I wouldn't of bought more gear


Sour og x og x blueberry is blueberry headband. And they should be fems I just think they were all labeled regs. My bubbas gift which are definitely fems were also labeled regs. I grabbed the blueberry headband as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 9, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Sour og x og x blueberry is blueberry headband. And they should be fems I just think they were all labeled regs. My bubbas gift which are definitely fems were also labeled regs. I grabbed the blueberry headband as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hmmm...I grabbed that blueberry headband and sour lemon og. couldnt find any info on the sour lemon og from HSO, looks like it was originally released by emerald triangle which might be the same people. Kinda bummed if they are indeed fems but I cant really complain with the price I paid for em.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 9, 2016)

Emerald triangle and hso are connected afaik 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 10, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Went for it
> 10 x glazed cherry f2
> 1 x glazed cherry bx
> 1 x white og
> ...


what's in that white og?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 10, 2016)

Only White OG that I know of is Karma's.
But these seeds were packed with all the other HSO gear and were listed as HSO


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> what's in that white og?


Pretty sure it's karma and its the white x triple kush. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 10, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Only White OG that I know of is Karma's.
> But these seeds were packed with all the other HSO gear and were listed as HSO


Yo Gu no matter what those clowns say I salute you for always keeping us customers first. Those deals you run really help a lot of us that don't be having 100$-$300 to pay for packs. So keep up the good work and you have a customer for life in me fam. Bless up


----------



## greenghost420 (Nov 10, 2016)

def gained my respect...


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 10, 2016)

Def gonna snag some of the cookie crosses once they're available. When these dropping @Gu~


----------



## st0wandgrow (Nov 10, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> def gained my respect...


X2 on that. Stand up guy for sure!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 11, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Send me an email and we can work something out =) . I've been at all levels: Seed buyer, Breeder, seedbank; so I know the feels...
> I'm more concerned with you being happy with your order... and that goes for anyone else.


Cheers for the offer, but if I'd have felt disgruntled, I'd have already emailed ya. Seriously not an issue, I'm sure the C99's and blue iguana will more than make up, keep up the good work man


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 12, 2016)

I picked up a pack of the glazed cherries f2s and the classic kush x blue fire for less than 45 bucks shipped. Cheers @Gu~ for the great rewards program.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 14, 2016)

my GPS reverse auction hso items arrived today!!
60 beans for less than $2 dollars each!!!
Thanks Gu~ and all at GPS


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 14, 2016)

Mine are setting in the mailbox but I won't be able to start any for a while.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 14, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I picked up a pack of the glazed cherries f2s and the classic kush x blue fire for less than 45 bucks shipped. Cheers @Gu~ for the great rewards program.


the rewards program is killer for me. 
free items that I pick are better than just free items. imo


----------



## CannaBruh (Nov 14, 2016)

Think I screwed up and missed the chance for reward points checking out as a guest... dumb, at least now I GIJoe and knowing is half the you know the rest..


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 15, 2016)

Got my order yesterday, opened up all the packs just so I could put them all in 1 envelope to save space and I noticed while doing this that 1 of the glazed cherries bx1 only had 5 seeds in it. not sure how this will be fixed since he doesn't have anymore hso gear.

Eta: well that was quick, gu rectified the situation with 500 gold nuggets.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Got my order yesterday, opened up all the packs just so I could put them all in 1 envelope to save space and I noticed while doing this that 1 of the glazed cherries bx1 only had 5 seeds in it. not sure how this will be fixed since he doesn't have anymore hso gear.


Weird. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Weird.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Legit on that 500 nuggets tho!


----------



## churtmunk (Nov 15, 2016)

Gu is legit for sure. I unfortunately was one of the gents that placed an order and didn't get my glazed cherries (off on the inventory count), but got an email saying he was offering me a full refund and some nuggets for the trouble or a pack of whatever was in stock. Would have liked some glazed cherries but solid service nonetheless


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Merry Christmas






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2016)

I would have for sure grabbed the white OG if I had realized it was Karma Gear and not HSO.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 15, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better hide that from the olive dude lmao


----------



## higher self (Nov 16, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Better hide that from the olive dude lmao


Thought he flatlined?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 16, 2016)

Sitting Bull frosting up. Another week.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 18, 2016)

I hope I get a pack of pure animal when that cannaventure drops


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 18, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> I hope I get a pack of pure animal when that cannaventure drops


Ikr lol


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2016)

Sky Pilot - Greenpoint Seeds
(Alien Stardawg x Star Dawg)


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Sky Pilot - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Alien Stardawg x Star Dawg)


Yo Gu you still have DVG left


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2016)

Damn.........flame.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Gu you still have DVG left


Funny you should ask...

I just got back from Seattle. I flew out there on Wednesday to speak with Dungeons Vault genetics about dropping some beans on Black Friday.

We came to an agreement to release new/more Dungeons Vault Genetics seeds on Black Friday.

And if you remember the last two years for Black Friday on my site, you know it's going to be the best deals.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Funny you should ask...
> 
> I just got back from Seattle. I flew out there on Wednesday to speak with Dungeons Vault genetics about dropping some beans on Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Got the best deals and site bro!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 19, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Sky Pilot - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Alien Stardawg x Star Dawg)


are all the skypilot that color man? awesome


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> are all the skypilot that color man? awesome


Lots of reds and purples


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 19, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Lots of reds and purples


Shoulda copped a pack during Halloween dang. Black Friday it is haha


----------



## azstudent (Nov 21, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Sitting Bull frosting up. Another week.


Beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing this.

Just wondering, what does she smell like, and how does the yield look to be like?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey Gu, just wanted to say thank you for yet again another order. I only had a small order, just 1 pack of beans, but I couldn't be happier. You have the absolute best service there is, on this order I get a purchase confirmation email, a shipment email, an out for delivery email and a delivered email! It doesn't get any better, total professionalism.

I love the out for delivery and delivered emails! I can take a break from work and go home real quick and get my beans out of the mailbox so they're not sitting there all day.

Signed,
Satisfied customer


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 21, 2016)

azstudent said:


> Beautiful picture. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> Just wondering, what does she smell like, and how does the yield look to be like?


An og piney at this point. I would guess 3 zips of bud not counting fluff. I have an area 45"x45" and I put 4 in the area in 5 gal containers of promix. This run the big yielder looks to be the Cannarado pucker tang. North of 6 zips I would say. The Sitting Bull I cloned. It is very frosty. I had a lemon pucker and a twisty treats.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 23, 2016)

Well that cannaventure drop hit a little early. grabbed a pack of pure animal to round my nuggets up to 900 to get the 150 off. grabbed another pack of pure animal and white animal with that so little over 100 for 3 packs of solid fems sounds good to me!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 23, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well that cannaventure drop hit a little early. grabbed a pack of pure animal to round my nuggets up to 900 to get the 150 off. grabbed another pack of pure animal and white animal with that so little over 100 for 3 packs of solid fems sounds good to me!


Lucky...wonder when he's gonna drop the greenpoint beans


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2016)

Got a pack of The Deputy and a pack of Bubblegum / Stardawg. With rewards $4.54 to my door.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 24, 2016)

Man I didn't even know a sale was going down


----------



## led2076 (Nov 24, 2016)

me either until now.
wonder if black Friday will be better or is this early black Friday?
either way good deals!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 24, 2016)

led2076 said:


> me either until now.
> wonder if black Friday will be better or is this early black Friday?
> either way good deals!


I thought he was gonna drop some other greenpoint strains on Black Friday as well. Hmm I guess I'll wait and see


----------



## led2076 (Nov 24, 2016)

hit the GPS auction up for 2 packs each of
ace high
chinook haze
cowboy kush
suga bear skunk
-$75.00 rewards, so all for $117.99 with (faster)shipping charges!


----------



## DonBrennon (Nov 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I thought he was gonna drop some other greenpoint strains on Black Friday as well. Hmm I guess I'll wait and see


Shit.............I hope you're wrong, I'm seriously running out of cash, pmsl, although my last 4 packs were free, gotta love them golden nuggets


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2016)

Current grow includes Doc Holiday. A side nug and one of the colas.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 24, 2016)

Y'all beat me to some.... But I got an order in.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 24, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 3838489 View attachment 3838491 Current grow includes Doc Holiday. A side nug and one of the colas.


nice, how is the smoke? or is this the 1st run go on doc?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2016)

led2076 said:


> nice, how is the smoke? or is this the 1st run go on doc?


First run, I have 3 different ladies out of 5 seeds popped. Each lady is distinctive, they all have a certain amount of stardawg funk. They are about 55 days into flowering and the leaves are just starting to purple.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 24, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> Shit.............I hope you're wrong, I'm seriously running out of cash, pmsl, although my last 4 packs were free, gotta love them golden nuggets


I am wrong ha I thought they were gonna drop bandit breath, plat gsc x stardawg, and some others but they aren't. DVg on the way at some point according to gu but he hasn't got em yet.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I am wrong ha I thought they were gonna drop bandit breath, plat gsc x stardawg, and some others but they aren't. DVg on the way at some point according to gu but he hasn't got em yet.


Thought Friday was drop?


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2016)

Damn my eyes. Picked up Bananas and Cherries for $25 shipped and said what the hell so I grabbed a pack of the chinook haze for less then 8 bucks shipped.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Damn my eyes. Picked up Bananas and Cherries for $25 shipped and said what the hell so I grabbed a pack of the chinook haze for less then 8 bucks shipped.


I picked up some stuff too.. missed more of the thig pug


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

That reverse auction is cool as heck!

Are thise a full pack for that price? Seems unrealistic @ those prices.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> That reverse auction is cool as heck!
> 
> Are thise a full pack for that price? Seems unrealistic @ those prices.


Yes sir they are full packs.


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2016)

Was waiting on that Sugabear Skunk to drop thanks @Gu~ Want that Golden Goat cross if it ever goes reverse auction


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 24, 2016)

I wanted them all but didn't need any of them. I did a seed inventory the other day and had over 800 seeds from breeders and well over 1000 from my recent pollen chuck. It's hard being a damn bean hoarder.


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I wanted them all but didn't need any of them. I did a seed inventory the other day and had over 800 seeds from breeders and well over 1000 from my recent pollen chuck. It's hard being a damn bean hoarder.



I am sitting here now trying to figure a way to buy some seeds. I swore to my wofe i would quit. I have a collection close to Vato. I would guess 400 strains I have. Just cant stop. And with the reverse auction I am having a terible time not buying anything.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Nov 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> I am sitting here now trying to figure a way to buy some seeds. I swore to my wofe i would quit. I have a collection close to Vato. I would guess 400 strains I have. Just cant stop. And with the reverse auction I am having a terible time not buying anything.


Stay strong my friend.....
T says, if she no happy, you no happy


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

420nstargazer said:


> Stay strong my friend.....
> T says, if she no happy, you no happy


Yeah but reapeat to the wife, Reverse Auction! Lol


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

Is CC the only way to pay? I was hoping to combine a few orders thrpugh tomorrow.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 24, 2016)

Grabbed pure animal and gorilla wreck 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Is CC the only way to pay? I was hoping to combine a few orders thrpugh tomorrow.


maybe email him?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 24, 2016)

Glad you guys are enjoying. I'm in Florida and won't be back to the office until Sunday so expect orders to go out Monday. But seriously there are a ton of orders so please be patient. I'll try to get all the expedited order out ASAP.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Glad you guys are enjoying. I'm in Florida and won't be back to the office until Sunday so expect orders to go out Monday. But seriously there are a ton of orders so please be patient. I'll try to get all the expedited order out ASAP.


awesome man ! keep it up loving the deals!


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Glad you guys are enjoying. I'm in Florida and won't be back to the office until Sunday so expect orders to go out Monday. But seriously there are a ton of orders so please be patient. I'll try to get all the expedited order out ASAP.



Doh! I emailed you so I would expect you wont be able to respond. Understandable.

Fuck! I am getting caught with multiple CC transactions. Lol I can't beleive I have grown so scared of my wife. Lmao!


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Doh! I emailed you so I would expect you wont be able to respond. Understandable.
> 
> Fuck! I am getting caught with multiple CC transactions. Lol I can't beleive I have grown so scared of my wife. Lmao!


Bro i just dropped 300$! Today lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 24, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Doh! I emailed you so I would expect you wont be able to respond. Understandable.
> 
> Fuck! I am getting caught with multiple CC transactions. Lol I can't beleive I have grown so scared of my wife. Lmao!


Glad I'm not married. But I think I'll still buy beans even with her CC lol


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah yeah yeah. Lol

She never cares but, we just bought a house and the move is next month with a vacation in there too. But i gotta make this order. Sorry guys gotta go. Hahaha.


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> I wanted them all but didn't need any of them. I did a seed inventory the other day and had over 800 seeds from breeders and well over 1000 from my recent pollen chuck. It's hard being a damn bean hoarder.


Be the next @Gu~ To me he is like the guy who is growing & giving free bud or good deals to his friends that dont grow. Except we can all grow our own so he does it with seeds. That's love man cant really sense that from some of these other breeders/seedbanks out here


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 24, 2016)

needsomebeans said:


> Damn my eyes. Picked up Bananas and Cherries for $25 shipped and said what the hell so I grabbed a pack of the chinook haze for less then 8 bucks shipped.


Snagged six packs of the Chinook haze for $25 shipped.... unreal!


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 25, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Glad you guys are enjoying. I'm in Florida and won't be back to the office until Sunday so expect orders to go out Monday. But seriously there are a ton of orders so please be patient. I'll try to get all the expedited order out ASAP.


Hey I'm going to be out of the country next week is there any way I can get those shipped the following Monday? I can shoot you an email with my orders. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## numberfour (Nov 25, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Sky Pilot - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Alien Stardawg x Star Dawg)


YES! Got a pack of this in the sale, can't wait to flower this strain.


----------



## jucee (Nov 25, 2016)

Just put in my first order with greenpoint, deal seemed too good to pass up. I don't know if cannaventure or greenpoint seeds are good or not but I see them everywhere on this site so I thought I'd give them a shot. 
Here's my order from last night


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 25, 2016)

jucee said:


> Just put in my first order with greenpoint, deal seemed too good to pass up. I don't know if cannaventure or greenpoint seeds are good or not but I see them everywhere on this site so I thought I'd give them a shot.
> Here's my order from last night
> 
> View attachment 3839087


I've been very impressed with Doc holiday so far. I also have Cookies and Chem from GPS vegging, really excited to see what gems come out in flowering.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 25, 2016)

I hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving and a good seed Friday!


----------



## Deeproot (Nov 25, 2016)

Grabbed a pack of Chinook and cowboy kush, 25 and some change shipped. Hell shipping was more that the chinook, I paid 2.55 for that pack!! I think I paid 18 for the cowboy kush, plus shipping. If you see this gu, you can ship both mine together if you want, I made 2 separate orders. I think I have enough for 30 bucks off so I may snag another pack of sky pilot. If any of you guys haven't grown GPS gear now is the time to try some for cheap!! Check out some of my grows on IG @wholelottanotta. I have some pura vida x pbog in veg right now, it's my absolute favorite so far!!! I think it was named Alpine Kush. It is so fucking dank, and yields really well!!


----------



## hydgrow (Nov 26, 2016)

Did I miss the DVG drop? I see all the listings there but everything is sold out.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 26, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Did I miss the DVG drop? I see all the listings there but everything is sold out.


Snooze you lose bro... Jk I don't think they dropped yet


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 26, 2016)

I was trying to place an order. I got an email saying I have 200 gold nuggets for signing up but I guess I'm not smart enough to figure out how to use them.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 26, 2016)

Click on the little gold icon.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 26, 2016)

dandyrandy said:


> Click on the little gold icon.


Before or after you have the items in your cart?


----------



## Tigerpaws (Nov 26, 2016)

It says I have 50 but I haven't used the 200 yet


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 26, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> Before or after you have the items in your cart?


Before, you click on the gold nuggets thing at the bottom, then click redeem and you get a discount code emailed to you to use on an order


----------



## greencropper (Nov 27, 2016)

no excuse for anyone now not to have dank with greenpointseeds at $33 pack? lifes goooooood!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2016)

I fucking hate it, but I shop at Walmart!
I ended up with a lot of gear for around the price of one pack of $300 Topdawg that are always sold out.
The variety and dank of these crosses is impressive.
I ordered on Friday and they have not shipped yet.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> I fucking hate it, but I shop at Walmart!
> I ended up with a lot of gear for around the price of one pack of $300 Topdawg that are always sold out.
> The variety and dank of these crosses is impressive.
> I ordered on Friday and they have not shipped yet.


He said on here he is not at home right now and that he has a shit ton of orders from the reverse auction and black Friday. 
I bet your order goes out some time this week, like my order from wednesday.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2016)

Just ordered Black Gold and Dream Catcher. Interesting crosses.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> He said on here he is not at home right now and that he has a shit ton of orders from the reverse auction and black Friday.
> I bet your order goes out some time this week, like my order from wednesday.


Yea i dont understand why ppl cant wait lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2016)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea i dont understand why ppl cant wait lol


Sorry, if I gave the impression that I can't wait! I've ordered plenty of seeds from a few different companies so I think I known what to expect, just saying.

Now, let me stress that I was very impressed that this guy has some great genetics at cutthroat prices and he takes credit cards, FTW!


----------



## volusian (Nov 28, 2016)

I scored 3 packs of the black gold (I already have 2), 2 packs of the bubblegum x stardawg, 2 packs of the lemon g stardawg (already have 1),1 pack of tomahawk, a pack of cvs pure animal and a pack of cvs pure ghost og.
I couldn't resist!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2016)

Green point has sent both orders in the last hour.
Do any of you know what's in the pipeline for new or re-released x's?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> Green point has sent both orders in the last hour.
> Do any of you know what's in the pipeline for new or re-released x's?


Mine still say unfullfilled lol cant wait


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 28, 2016)

Anyone that paid for expedited shipping, those order are being packed up and tracking should update tomorrow afternoon.
Also, any orders made from when I left for Florida on Wednesday (expedited OR regular) are in the same boat.

All other orders from Thursday thru right now are being worked through, holiday volume has me looking slow but it will go out asap.

DVG gear is available now. Fems and Regs.
Discount code: "rollitup" for 10% OFF (never expires)


----------



## madininagyal (Nov 28, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Anyone that paid for expedited shipping, those order are being packed up and tracking should update tomorrow afternoon.
> Also, any orders made from when I left for Florida on Wednesday (expedited OR regular) are in the same boat.
> 
> All other orders from Thursday thru right now are being worked through, holiday volume has me looking slow but it will go out asap.
> ...


My hero!!!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 28, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Anyone that paid for expedited shipping, those order are being packed up and tracking should update tomorrow afternoon.
> Also, any orders made from when I left for Florida on Wednesday (expedited OR regular) are in the same boat.
> 
> All other orders from Thursday thru right now are being worked through, holiday volume has me looking slow but it will go out asap.
> ...


Oh hells yeah


----------



## higher self (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got a pack of Swamp Thing already in the stash. Also have the Tombstone from Greenpoint will try to run them side by seed when I get to TK crosses.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 29, 2016)

Yay! My stuff on the way!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2016)

Mine too!


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 29, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2016)

My tracking codes don't seem to be working. Status unavailable!
I'm guessing that they hadn't actually shipped yet and won't ship until the middle of the week like Gru had said for my order was placed on Black Friday, but I don't know how that works because my tracking #'s have always worked.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 29, 2016)

Bakersfield said:


> My tracking codes don't seem to be working. Status unavailable!
> I'm guessing that they hadn't actually shipped yet and won't ship until the middle of the week like Gru had said for my order was placed on Black Friday, but I don't know how that works because my tracking #'s have always worked.


Lol mine says the same but that to me means they are coming soon!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 30, 2016)

Mine are coming Friday.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 1, 2016)

Did the reverse auction ever happen? I checked when I got the email and nothing was there. Checked just now and nothing. Did I just miss it?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Did the reverse auction ever happen? I checked when I got the email and nothing was there. Checked just now and nothing. Did I just miss it?


I just don't think it's in the auction section. Gp packs are 25$


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 1, 2016)

hydgrow said:


> Did the reverse auction ever happen? I checked when I got the email and nothing was there. Checked just now and nothing. Did I just miss it?


Yeah, I saw it earlier today. Last I looked it was down to 36 a pack but I had to push myself away from the table, lol..
My order is supposed to arrive by Saturday. I'm not sure which beans I should pop first? They all sound so good!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 2, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> I just don't think it's in the auction section. Gp packs are 25$


Crazy low price, just grabbed a pack of Gunslinger.


----------



## higher self (Dec 2, 2016)

Got pack of Golden Nuggets finally.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 2, 2016)

my tracking info for my black Friday order says EXPECTED delivery is today 12-2-16.
well the mail man drove by without delivering anything. 1st time that has happened to me!
anybody else have this happen with any order from any bank before? if so let me know.
I think the holiday rush is all it is. I hope. ha ha


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 2, 2016)

led2076 said:


> my tracking info for my black Friday order says EXPECTED delivery is today 12-2-16.
> well the mail man drove by without delivering anything. 1st time that has happened to me!
> anybody else have this happen with any order from any bank before? if so let me know.
> I think the holiday rush is all it is. I hope. ha ha


Mine said out for delivery, so I checked the mailbox and it wasn't there. Checked the tracking and it says available for pickup. Not real sure if I want to go into the PO to pick them up.


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 3, 2016)

Going to start 3 Stardawg BX1 seeds today. There was actually 11 seeds in the container instead of 10 as advertised, that was a nice surprise.
Hoping for a solid male to keep and try my luck at some pollen chucking with a greasy blowfish mom I have right now


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 3, 2016)

My order was in the mailbox this morning. Ass hat of a mailman wrote forgot to deliver on the package.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 3, 2016)

same here, my packs showed today.
mail is crazy still.
I have another box of stuff that says "out for delivery" and it did not show. another 1st ever...what now?


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 3, 2016)

Waiting for my Wookies x Star Dawg. First purchase from GPS, stoked to run them tho!! Peace!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2016)

A little harvest porn. GPS Doc Holiday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 3, 2016)

I received my beans today, yeah!
With my purchase and gold nuggets I scored 14 packs for a little more than the 300 dollar packs of Top Dawg.
Thanks, Gu.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Dec 4, 2016)

Right now I'm running super sour fire og X star dawg 
abusive kush/ sour d X star dawg just shut them off till Monday for flip. I'm excited 
And I have the Chem and cookies 
And a few other star dawg x's about to get popped


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 4, 2016)

Just wanted to add my review;

Ordered and received in a timely manner, the price was just bananas!! 

Reverse auctions are fun, I will definitely be back for more.

Also these prices are legit


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2016)

Got my Sugabear Skunk pack in. Seeds are huge lol & got 13 of them.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2016)

Black Gold and Dreamcatcher are in the house. Credit card taken with a smile. Great packaging......no customs!


----------



## led2076 (Dec 7, 2016)

it seems the CC bug has bitten GPS too!!
man this is getting difficult.


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2016)

DVG half off is worth the hassle!


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 7, 2016)

higher self said:


> DVG half off is worth the hassle!


that sucks i just got my dvg seeds from greenpoint today  only took 2 days to deliver tho so very fast service.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 7, 2016)

Oh sure enough no cc option. Oh well cash it is


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2016)

Yodaweed said:


> that sucks i just got my dvg seeds from greenpoint today  only took 2 days to deliver tho so very fast service.


That does suck, has happened to me before, especially with the reverse auction items.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2016)

As you now know, I can't accept CC at this time. I'm working on a solution but for now here is how things work:

1) Checkout as normal
2) Print the shipping label I send you and slap it on a priority legal envelope
3) Insert Payment seal envelope and drop in any US Mailbox or at any US Post Office

I'll send out seeds as soon as I see your envelope update it's tracking when you drop it off.

Easy-Pesy


----------



## eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh sure enough no cc option. Oh well cash it is


offers m.o option as well


----------



## eyes (Dec 7, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> As you now know, I can't accept CC at this time. I'm working on a solution but for now here is how things work:
> 
> 1) Checkout as normal
> 2) Print the shipping label I send you and slap it on a priority legal envelope
> ...


"No longer do you have to wait for an invoice to be sent to your email to complete your order. Now the payment page is included during checkout!"

Maybe i missed something cause I aint seeing it Thats only thing holding me up from ordering.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> As you now know, I can't accept CC at this time. I'm working on a solution but for now here is how things work:
> 
> 1) Checkout as normal
> 2) Print the shipping label I send you and slap it on a priority legal envelope
> ...


The prepaid shipping label is a great method. I like Gp more and more


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 8, 2016)

Grabbed some gear during the black friday sale. Got all these packs for around 180$$ shipped. So psyched.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 8, 2016)

Sent my payment and tracking info for my 1st order with gu 2day his customer service is great very fast reply and he is shipping my order 2nite


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 8, 2016)

Some Stardawg bx1 phenos

#5












#8






#10






#9

















Thanks Gu~


----------



## Yodaweed (Dec 8, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BNuk_5yDIcM/?taken-by=colorado4weed2love0
Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 8, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Some Stardawg bx1 phenos
> 
> #5
> 
> ...


Great shots on some great herb. The Ghost Town (Ghost OG Kush/Star Dawg) mother used for that cross was chosen from 200 plants. Vibrant growth, Long spears of colorful creamy stardawg chemmy goodness.


----------



## higher self (Dec 8, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Some Stardawg bx1 phenos
> 
> #5
> 
> ...


All this fire from @Gu~ no wonder why the green flannel never goes on sale.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 8, 2016)

higher self said:


> All this fire from @Gu~ no wonder why the green flannel never goes on sale.



I can barely squeeze my belly in a 3x


----------



## MistaRasta (Dec 8, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Great shots on some great herb. The Ghost Town (Ghost OG Kush/Star Dawg) mother used for that cross was chosen from 200 plants. Vibrant growth, Long spears of colorful creamy stardawg chemmy goodness.


Thanks man. Very vigorous, Not to mention, all very stable. Havent seen one trace of a male part anywhere. Theyre gonna yield huge! These shots were taken somewhere around 56 days so they still have a week or two to plump a little more. Cant wait to smoke the end result, they smell so good. Great job, cant wait to dig through the rest of the gear.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 9, 2016)

10 days to Europe


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 9, 2016)

It's a good job most of those auctions happened when I was asleep FFS!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 9, 2016)

DonBrennon said:


> It's a good job most of those auctions happened when I was asleep FFS!!!View attachment 3849616


Man, I've been eyeing that fire over at IRG, I'm thinking their first on my 2017 seed list. I'm gonna pop some IRG freebies. I got the Scourge.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2016)

What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## greencropper (Dec 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


jaws gear, seed junky, cannarado, pacific nw roots, obsoul33t, bros grimm, bodhi, archive, exotic genetix, trichome jungle, hazeman


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


ThugPug
Hazeman
Jaws
Obsoul33t
IHG
Relentless
Karma
Illuminati


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


Sin city, cannarado, pnw roots, thug pug, archive, cult classic, ocean grown, greenteam, csi


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 9, 2016)

Ihg 
Relentless
Jaws


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 9, 2016)

IHG
Bodhi
BCG


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 9, 2016)

Green beanz seeds
14ers genetics


----------



## churtmunk (Dec 9, 2016)

HSO.... that fuego.. that.. wait


bahahhaah


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2016)

Canadian breeders. Eh?


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 9, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Canadian breeders. Eh?


Yeah its painful for canadians..i dont do the UK ..The usa is great but i will never pay 30-40 american for shipping..forget it.I have contacted some good ones tho @Gu~ seems like a real good guy


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> ThugPug
> Hazeman
> Jaws
> Obsoul33t
> ...


Karma and Illuminati I'm pretty sure would never want to work with me.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sin city, cannarado, pnw roots, thug pug, archive, cult classic, ocean grown, greenteam, csi


Cannarado is too busy huffing top dawg farts to want to vend through me, even though he's right down the street, and I'd love to have him.
Thugpug can eat a D. They pulled they same crap that HSO did when I got their gear from substrate.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 9, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> Cannarado is too busy huffing top dawg farts to want to vend through me, even though he's right down the street, and I'd love to have him.
> Thugpug can eat a D. They pulled they same crap that HSO did when I got their gear from substrate.


Can do without them


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2016)

If IHG stands for In House Genetics, I'm totally okay on never stocking their gear again too. They did the same thing Thugpug and HSO did


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sin city, cannarado, pnw roots, thug pug, archive, cult classic, ocean grown, greenteam, csi


I'd love to reach out to PNW, Archive, Cult Classics, and CSI.
-PNW, Kaya is a great human
-Archive, I met Fletcher in Seattle and he's very intelligent 
-CCS, I've vended his seeds before and he was super cool about it
-CSI, never met inspecta but he seems reasonable


----------



## ray098 (Dec 9, 2016)

Tracking info says package should be here monday thanks gu


----------



## blu3bird (Dec 10, 2016)

blu3bird said:


> Going to start 3 Stardawg BX1 seeds today. There was actually 11 seeds in the container instead of 10 as advertised, that was a nice surprise.
> Hoping for a solid male to keep and try my luck at some pollen chucking with a greasy blowfish mom I have right nowView attachment 3844451


100% 3 for 3 popped on the Stardawg BX1!
I forgot to mention these were some really good looking seeds, one was pretty small, but they were all nice and dark.

Probably hard to see in this picture because they're so small, but there's 3 plants.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 10, 2016)

Gu
Darkhorse Genetics
Archive

Any chance of a Face off OG * Star Dawg cross ?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2016)

Pendragon said:


> Gu
> Darkhorse Genetics
> Archive
> 
> Any chance of a Face off OG * Star Dawg cross ?


I think Fletcher did that one and called it hazmat


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 10, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> I think Fletcher did that one and called it hazmat


Got anything planed for christmas lol sale?


----------



## bubbahaze (Dec 10, 2016)

Hazmat=sk va chem91/face off bx


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2016)

A few Doc Holiday shots.[/ATTACH]


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 10, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few Doc Holiday shots.[/ATTACH]View attachment 3850617 View attachment 3850618View attachment 3850619 View attachment 3850620


Decent


----------



## greencropper (Dec 10, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few Doc Holiday shots.[/ATTACH]View attachment 3850617 View attachment 3850618View attachment 3850619 View attachment 3850620


mmmmm that kurple come through nicely, how does it smoke up?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2016)

greencropper said:


> mmmmm that kurple come through nicely, how does it smoke up?


Just starting to cure, I'll let you know in a few weeks.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 11, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


Thug pug genetics, in house genetics,


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 11, 2016)

A couple more doc's.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 11, 2016)

Maybe, you could carry Ice River Genetics, Red Eyed Genetics, Shoreline Genetics, Exotic, and Dankonomics?


----------



## greencropper (Dec 11, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple more doc's.
> View attachment 3851070
> View attachment 3851068


did all your Doc Holiday phenos have that color or just a few? are they dense or fluffy? whats the terpines like? looks great bro!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 12, 2016)

greencropper said:


> did all your Doc Holiday phenos have that color or just a few? are they dense or fluffy? whats the terpines like? looks great bro!


I pooped 5 seeds, got three females. Each one was a slightly different phenotype, the one pictured being the most purple. The other two were more green, one had some purple highlights. They are all very frosty and have what I would call a medium density. They are not rock hard, but also not fluffy. They just staring to cure, so I can't fully comment on the terpine profile.


----------



## greywind (Dec 12, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple more doc's.
> View attachment 3851070
> View attachment 3851068


What are all those hairs/strings from? I see those in product from people using trellis netting. Otherwise, it looks great!


----------



## ray098 (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks gu


----------



## Bank Breaker (Dec 12, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> What other brands do you all want to see offered on Greenpoint Seeds


sannies seeds


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 12, 2016)

Bank Breaker said:


> sannies seeds



Second!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 12, 2016)

greywind said:


> What are all those hairs/strings from? I see those in product from people using trellis netting. Otherwise, it looks great!


I see a few, probably my dog or the string I used to tie up the plants.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 13, 2016)

greencropper said:


> did all your Doc Holiday phenos have that color or just a few? are they dense or fluffy? whats the terpines like? looks great bro!


 Here is a picture of all three together.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 13, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a picture of all three together. View attachment 3852884


all solid & nice in their own way!


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 14, 2016)

Gu~ said:


> I think Fletcher did that one and called it hazmat


Thx,
A Gu Face off cross would still be awesome.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 14, 2016)

Just received another order.
6 days to Eastern Canada from time of order to my hand.
Awesome.


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 14, 2016)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few Doc Holiday shots.[/ATTACH]View attachment 3850617 View attachment 3850618View attachment 3850619 View attachment 3850620


Well done .
Mmmmmm


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2016)

Why does Oregon Green Seeds have more Greenpoint seeds listed than Greenpoint? Just curious like an unsolved mystery.

Anyone made f2's from BLack Gold? Seems like all things chemmy should be in this plant. I am very new to the Chem and OG families having been dealing with haze,nl,skunk and bb for a long while.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Why does Oregon Green Seeds have more Greenpoint seeds listed than Greenpoint? Just curious like an unsolved mystery.
> 
> Anyone made f2's from BLack Gold? Seems like all things chemmy should be in this plant. I am very new to the Chem and OG families having been dealing with haze,nl,skunk and bb for a long while.


I think Oregon green seeds just carry some older stock that they have not sold yet.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2016)

Just looking at genetics of Black Gold got it to the front of the "sprout line" and I haven't flung any pollen around in a while.

My wife really likes the Bodhi Secret Chief and she can feel muscles relaxing in the evening. Nice strain, tight buds and nice terpines. Not for active daytime use. Very gazy, hypnotic. Potent. 

These two could meet up someday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Just looking at genetics of Black Gold got it to the front of the "sprout line" and I haven't flung any pollen around in a while.
> 
> My wife really likes the Bodhi Secret Chief and she can feel muscles relaxing in the evening. Nice strain, tight buds and nice terpines. Not for active daytime use. Very gazy, hypnotic. Potent.
> 
> These two could meet up someday.


Sounds like a worthy endeavor. I bet theres some real gold in them genes. I haven't grown out his gear, so I'm not sure how awesome it is, but I haven't heard any complaints, either.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2016)

Three sprouted Black Gold hittin' the dirt. My first from Greenpoint. 

Any news on credit cards?


----------



## ray098 (Dec 20, 2016)

guard dawg x stardawg


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2016)

Doc Holiday - Greenpoint Seeds








Doc Holiday - Greenpoint Seeds










Shout out to Mr R.D. for the photos: "Hell ya I appreciate it and all the good deals. Me and my friends have been killing it with your stuff. Here's a couple pics of some docs that came out kill could barley choose a pheno too keep they were all so good."


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2016)

I just created a code for the Rollitup members.

Use code "DOC" and get 25% off Doc Holiday (only)
Only 5 coupon codes available then it's disabled. greenpointseeds.com


----------



## ray098 (Dec 23, 2016)

ray098 said:


> guard x stardawg


This plant is working on its 2nd set of leaves and i rubbed on it and it has the most astonishing smell that i have known and the only thing that resembles it is sunshine #4 and that thing is working on its 3rd set of leaves but the dawg is more intense . The only way that i can describe the smell is that it is pure stank but lip smacking at the same time. This is the 1st time in my life that i have encountered smells like that.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 24, 2016)

Christmas Eve!
Enjoy yourself today. Call some family.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you Gu~ God bless you and yours


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 27, 2016)

Going to try me some sky pilot, always caught my eye Thank You Gu~


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 29, 2016)

Tomahawk "grade b" in just 48h...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2016)

Most of the time 36 hours is fine for good fresh seeds with 48 hours leading to roots growing through towel. At my house.


----------



## madininagyal (Dec 29, 2016)

hillbill said:


> Most of the time 36 hours is fine for good fresh seeds with 48 hours leading to roots growing through towel. At my house.


Actually in 48 hours I rarely have roots more than 1,5 cm , they were 4 cm long and the shell was already out , the only other strain to have do thé same this round are purple sherb and cherry gorrila from inhouse but the roots were only 2,5 cm too and the shell was still half cracked for thé cherry gorilla


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

Got this 2 hours ago. Sold out now any one scoop any? Must of not been many packs or someone got a bunch. I know you been waiting for this @akhiymjames



Also there are some different stock listed that for sale.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> Got this 2 hours ago. Sold out now any one scoop any? Must of not been many packs or someone got a bunch. I know you been waiting for this @akhiymjames
> 
> View attachment 3869108


Dang I'd like those too!


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

I dont think they got listed as in stock. Lot of other strains up now that are sold out. I dont know but I think @Gu~ is doing a drop of some sort I'm just speculating lol.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 5, 2017)

12 packs went up, they trickled out, and then someone bought the last 8 packs in one order.


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> 12 packs went up, they trickled out, and then someone bought the last 8 packs in one order.


Yeah figured that was the case. Seems like that's happening more often lately aint mad at um. Thanks for clarification @Gu~


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd like to think it's a collective group doing that & not just one person but who knows. Probably would of still been some up but if you got the funds you can get them all!


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> I dont think they got listed as in stock. Lot of other strains up now that are sold out. I dont know but I think @Gu~ is doing a drop of some sort I'm just speculating lol.


Alot of strains have names now, i was hunting bandit breath too was at the movies didn't see the email until 2hrs after


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 5, 2017)

Who is the dick that bought 8 packs...hmmmmmm


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 5, 2017)

bubbahaze said:


> Alot of strains have names now,...


Needed to get some names on them, Super Sour Fire OG x Star Dawg was getting really hard to write on tags


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 5, 2017)

Damn I hate missing these sales because I am at work!

Didn't see an email....


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 5, 2017)

Sitting Bull is still a winner for me.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 5, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Sitting Bull is still a winner for me.


Agreed, looks like I need to try that.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Needed to get some names on them, Super Sour Fire OG x Star Dawg was getting really hard to write on tags


What did you name it? 
I need to put the new name on my jars.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm sorry fellas that I grabbed the 8 remaining packs I won't do it again..


----------



## churtmunk (Jan 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm sorry fellas that I grabbed the 8 remaining packs I won't do it again..


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm sorry fellas that I grabbed the 8 remaining packs I won't do it again..




Didnt you almost buy up all the sinmints the 1st drop, are you making up for that? lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nah fellas I'm joking I'm pissed at @Gu~ from not sending me a email. I guess I'm not VIP anymore. Salute the dude that grabbed 8 because I know I would've grabbed at least 4. 


I only grabbed 3 sinmints and that's just for trade bait..


----------



## higher self (Jan 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nah fellas I'm joking I'm pissed at @Gu~ from not sending me a email. I guess I'm not VIP anymore. Salute the dude that grabbed 8 because I know I would've grabbed at least 4.
> 
> 
> I only grabbed 3 sinmints and that's just for trade bait..



Aye I aint tripping anyways already got my OGKB crosses that look promising.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 5, 2017)

someone won't pay.

There is a button on each strain that is sold out that says notify me when back in stock. Click that and you should get an email when it's back in stock


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 5, 2017)

I popped a pack of The Deputy and a pack of Sky Pilot directly into promix 4, last week. 
I had 100% germination on The Deputy and all but one of the Sky Pilot's germinated, within 4 days.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I'm sorry fellas that I grabbed the 8 remaining packs I won't do it again..


You were my friend , now we are enemy lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> someone won't pay.
> 
> There is a button on each strain that is sold out that says notify me when back in stock. Click that and you should get an email when it's back in stock


That's what I do but 12 pack only.... come on bro you know it's the one we are missing in our collection lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I popped a pack of The Deputy and a pack of Sky Pilot directly into promix 4, last week.
> I had 100% germination on The Deputy and all but one of the Sky Pilot's germinated, within 4 days.


That what I like ,all my greenpoint seed are very vigorous


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I popped a pack of The Deputy and a pack of Sky Pilot directly into promix 4, last week.
> I had 100% germination on The Deputy and all but one of the Sky Pilot's germinated, within 4 days.


Strike that first comment. The sole holdout broke through the soil last night.
That makes 100% germination for 2 different packs.
I'm impressed!


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Strike that first comment. The sole holdout broke through the soil last night.
> That makes 100% germination for 2 different packs.
> I'm impressed!


Not tried any of mine yet, but you've got to admit, they're probably the best(safest) packaging 'I've' seen from any breeder..................I had to open one of the sealed bags just to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 6, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Not tried any of mine yet, but you've got to admit, they're probably the best(safest) packaging 'I've' seen from any breeder..................I had to open one of the sealed bags just to satisfy my curiosity.


I did the same but was not expecting the foam in the container to launch a few seeds into my lap.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I did the same but was not expecting the foam in the container to launch a few seeds into my lap.


I've lost so many seeds that way. I really like the little plastic tubes better. Or screw off too little round containers. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I did the same but was not expecting the foam in the container to launch a few seeds into my lap.


I learn't a little lesson about 'those' containers which I think could be useful to others. If you take the seeds out and intend to put them back in, make sure you put them back in the same half of the tub that you took them out of. If you don't, you could crush one(or more?) of your seeds, I recently lost a SSH seed to this, LOL

EDIT..........put them in the side where the 'seal' is the slightly smaller circle


----------



## zman33 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sky pilot. Can anyone tell me about these? How long is the flower time? Not much of a description on their website. Also do they offer optional shipping? Like anything other than USPS?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 7, 2017)

zman33 said:


> Sky pilot. Can anyone tell me about these? How long is the flower time? Not much of a description on their website. Also do they offer optional shipping? Like anything other than USPS?


Sky Pilot is a combination of Alien Stardawg (Alien Kush F2 x Star Dawg Bx1) and Star Dawg (Chem 4 x Chem D bx2).
It has a complex palate of cherry hash and sweet Chem skunk. Vanilla, Menthol, Cherry, Dial soap, diesel fuel, and asshole.
Alien Stardawg mom:


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

Stardawg Bx1 drying.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 7, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Stardawg Bx1 drying.


How strong is the chem in that one? Looks sticky.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 7, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> How strong is the chem in that one? Looks sticky.


Not sure because I never tried any of the chem cuts, only x's of. 

but she's got a real intriguing smell that I cannot describe.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 7, 2017)

sky pilot is incredible. very, very good smoke. the mom he used is really special. her. some of the tastiest smoke i've ever had. most of the plants i got resembled her. grow these with confidence. 

i'll get some pictures up soon. i culled a bunch of males leaving me with 5 star dawg bx, 5 lemon fizz x star dawg and 4 tomahawk


----------



## ray098 (Jan 9, 2017)

Guard dawg x star dawg


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 9, 2017)

aka Buzzard Blues


----------



## ray098 (Jan 9, 2017)

Oh yeah i 4got about the new name thx i can see some trichomes on this little plant


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 9, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Not sure because I never tried any of the chem cuts, only x's of.
> 
> but she's got a real intriguing smell that I cannot describe.


Does it smell like kitchen cleaner, ajax, bleach, with hints of lemon sweetness? Or is it more of a rotten meat/pepperoni and menthol/pine?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Does it smell like kitchen cleaner, ajax, bleach, with hints of lemon sweetness? Or is it more of a rotten meat/pepperoni and menthol/pine?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 10, 2017)

Doc Holiday - Greenpoint Seeds





photo cred Mike Bridgewater


----------



## ziggaro (Jan 10, 2017)

Some nice lookin ladies here.
Picked up the cali cannon recently but there doesn't seem much movement on that stock so hope I didn't miss a bad review on them.
I have to say the leaves and stems are very sour lime smelling. It's been 2 weeks since sprouting and im already excited! 

One thing I learned is not to soak these seeds. They all popped in a glass of water well before 24hrs so 2 of them drowned.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 10, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> *there doesn't seem much movement on that stock so hope I didn't miss a bad review on them...*





*CAN YOU SAY FOREARMS!!!!!*
*hydroblower* on *Sep 16, 2016*
This one will give you long forearm colas if super cropped almost at the finish line with this one the Tahoe definitely stands out in the bud structure with stardawg growth and funk

*MONSTER *
*Michael Woltz* on *Oct 22, 2016*
Mine was soooo crazy thick, like upside down Beyoncé legs, I would recommend for a high end commercial run, also great sexual stability, nothing seems to phase her

*TAHOE FOR THE WIN*
*Mark* on *Nov 01, 2016*
I have always been a fan of Tahoe og and fell in love with a cut I found in Michigan a few years back. Everything the stardawg has touched has been phenomenally enhanced...I am expecting big things from this winning breeding combination!

*CALI CANNON*
*Chris* on *Nov 10, 2016*
Seeds came in the mail quickly, and looked nice and mature. Got a 100% germ rate, and they are growing very vigorously. The Star Dawg male is really special, so I can't wait to see what it does to the Tahoe.

*CANNONS FOR SURE!!*
*Cookies&Ogs* on *Dec 08, 2016*
Great strain and genetics in this cross! Guaranteed winner!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 10, 2017)

The last two don't seem like reviews, but that's the problem when you give out 100 reward points for each review.
I've only ever had to pull one review, and it wasn't for the reason you're thinking.
He had left a review on the wrong strain and asked that remove it.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 10, 2017)

Stock shouldn't be an issue with 90% of the strains. I've been trying to duplicate the pollinations on all of the really popular stuff so there isn't a shortage.


----------



## higher self (Jan 10, 2017)

at " like upside down Beyoncé legs"


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 10, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I've been trying to duplicate the pollinations on all of the really popular stuff so there isn't a shortage.


That is good to hear! I want to score a pack of that Bandit Breath. I've been trying since fall 2015 wild west series release and I'm never fast enough lol, seems that one is always gone in a matter of minutes. Hopefully I'll get a pack one of these times.


----------



## higher self (Jan 10, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> That is good to hear! I want to score a pack of that Bandit Breath. I've been trying since fall 2015 wild west series release and I'm never fast enough lol, seems that one is always gone in a matter of minutes. Hopefully I'll get a pack one of these times.


When people buy 8 packs at once it's no longer a matter of being fast or slow


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> When people buy 8 packs at once it's no longer a matter of being fast or slow


2 pack limit! @Gu~ haha


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> When people buy 8 packs at once it's no longer a matter of being fast or slow


I suspect the Pokemon seed collectors like to buy things up, so they can brag about having them.
I don't think some of these people even grow!


----------



## higher self (Jan 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I suspect the Pokemon seed collectors like to buy things up, so they can brag about having them.
> I don't think some of these people even grow!


Gotta stash um all


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I suspect the Pokemon seed collectors like to buy things up, so they can brag about having them.
> I don't think some of these people even grow!


Charizard Kush and purple pikachu


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 10, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Stock shouldn't be an issue with 90% of the strains. I've been trying to duplicate the pollinations on all of the really popular stuff so there isn't a shortage.


GU why no mb#15 crosses, good bring on more bandit breath and the animal cookie/stardawg


----------



## 420nstargazer (Jan 10, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> That is good to hear! I want to score a pack of that Bandit Breath. I've been trying since fall 2015 wild west series release and I'm never fast enough lol, seems that one is always gone in a matter of minutes. Hopefully I'll get a pack one of these times.


 Me too. On that 2015 ww series release I had em in my cart, but gone by checkout. I've been wandering lost ever since.....


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't believe I somehow passed up the purple mountain majesty on my last order.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2017)

I was a little late to the Greenpoint party, but will Copper Chem ever be released again?


----------



## the gnome (Jan 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I popped a pack of The Deputy and a pack of Sky Pilot directly into promix 4, last week.
> I had 100% germination on The Deputy and all but one of the Sky Pilot's germinated, within 4 days.


i picked up a couple packs of sky pilot in the 1/2off sale just before xmas.
put a whole pak in water, all cracked and were planted, 
out of 11 i got 11 up and running but accidently killed one.
these beans have lots of vigor
a good sign of great things to come


----------



## the gnome (Jan 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was a little late to the Greenpoint party, but will Copper Chem ever be released again?


^^what he said!^^


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 11, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> That is good to hear! I want to score a pack of that Bandit Breath. I've been trying since fall 2015 wild west series release and I'm never fast enough lol, seems that one is always gone in a matter of minutes. Hopefully I'll get a pack one of these times.


OGKB is one tough plant to pollenate. I was super unsatisfied with my last run with her. I had 8 OGKB plants pollenated with Stardawg pollen and barely pulled any mature seeds. Timing has to be perfect with that one.



bubbahaze said:


> GU why no mb#15 crosses, good bring on more bandit breath and the animal cookie/stardawg


Had the Mob Boss (#5?) in the stable. Came in covered in mites, and had to trash it. Collecting genetics can be very tricky at times.



Bakersfield said:


> I was a little late to the Greenpoint party, but will Copper Chem ever be released again?


Copper Chem will be released again, more Wild West Series pollinations happening right now, will be ready before spring.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 11, 2017)

~! TESTERS NEEDED !~

Male: RED HEADED STRANGER
Red Headed Stranger = Williams Wonder (Indica) x Tom Hill's Haze (Sativa)

First off, shouts to Paco (Crunch Status Confirmed)
I haven't met him personally but love his work with CSC. He is a very talented breeder.

I fell in love with RHS in 2014 after purchasing some from Natural Remedies on Market st., Downtown Denver.
Incredible uppity potency, with mind clouding hallucinogenic high. Unique tropical flavors contributed from the Tom Hill's Haze made smoking the RHS a truly memorable experience. Some of my favorite herb for sure. I made sure I grabbed a cut of the RHS #14 that I had been toking. I was also able to snag a pack of seeds from Kirby down in the Springs with Lazy Lion on a day I visited and Kirby opened up his genetic collection to me and I felt like a kid in a candy store. He was one of the heads on suerbidz buying up thousands of dollars worth of gear in the early mornings of the early 2000's. He was very generous offering tons of gear.

The Cannabist is a section in the Denver Post Newspaper that features reviews from around the Colorado area. They along with the very talented Ry Pritchard photography have done a way better job describing and photographing this plant so I will let them take it from here: (Copy and pasted)














"Red Headed Stranger #14 (marijuana review)

Strain Theory: For people who haven’t smoked in a few years and think there’s a certain novelty in buying a Willie Nelson- themed type of pot, start with one hit and hold on.
PUBLISHED: JUL 21, 2014, 3:43 PM • UPDATED: JUL 21, 2014, 4:34 PM
By Jake Browne, The Cannabist Staff

“Can you take another hit, but this time facing Barry?”
After four made-for-TV drags of the Red Headed Stranger #14, it was certainly within the realm of possibility that I could tie on a fifth. It wasn’t like I was in the final leg of a Bong-a-Thon competition, lungs spent from overconsumption. The real question I had to ask myself was, “Will I still be able to speak cogently about marijuana — on national TV — if I’m ripped out of my mind?” In retrospect, I’d like to think it went well. I’d also like to give whatever credit there is to dole out to the Stranger.
Acquired in the same trip to Natural Remedies where I got my Stomp on, the Red Headed Stranger was almost an afterthought. The entirety of the transaction was likely “I need some sativa too” and then “OK, looks good” at the first jar they showed me. With a film crew in tow, I have a terrible tendency to not be my usual, probing self for fear that either a budtender or myself will botch an answer, flub a line in our imaginary script, and it’ll be captured like that for posterity. So seeing the Red Headed Stranger #14 on the jar was a welcome sight, as a haze strain would suit me well for the early-morning-smoke/interview.

Red Headed Stranger #14 the numbers: $15.96/gram, $319.12/ounce at Natural Remedies, 1620 Market St., Suite 5W, in Denver

Tom Hill’s Haze isn’t generally a favorite of mine, but that’s more on the growers than the plant itself. Just always turns out too gangly, too ditch-weedy for my liking. As ornery as “Tom” himself. Crossed with FoCo William’s Wonder, though, and it chunked up nicely without losing that trademark movie theater popcorn smell. It’s creamy and packed a decent punch of citrus — almost sweet, like kettlecorn at times. There’s a vibrancy to the orange hairs that stood out, with serious resin production covering the rest of the light-green nug.

I packed my little one-hitter. Emptied it. Packed it again. “This time with your hand over there.” By the time I was given the green light, smoking on camera actually seemed appealing; just being able to take the edge off this oddly foreign experience was something pot helps me with constantly. After the second hit, I was floored. No thoughts, just pure experience. An instant flow state. Something akin to what mothers feel when they lift a car off a baby.
Then another hit. And two more after that.

Ten minutes later I’m human coffee, spewing words like dark-roasted drip to the nice people from CBS who are more concerned about where they’ll find lunch than listening to me ramble about edibles labeling and Brittany Driver’s work on the pot and parenting beat. I’m also intensely curious, talking camera equipment with Dave (we’re both Canon guys) as he breaks down the “set” on my patio. And like that, they’re gone.

I grab a seat in the living room, still buzzing with haze-like energy, and note a decent body buzz that I wasn’t necessarily expecting. The Willy’s Wonder doesn’t bring a lot of the indica sedation it’s known for, but the loosening of limbs and muscles is a great bonus to an incredibly speedy sativa.
For those who like Durban Poison but want something a little less mentally racy and a stronger overall high, this is a slam dunk. For people who haven’t smoked in a few years and think there’s a certain novelty in buying a Willie Nelson-themed type of pot, start with one hit and hold on."


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 11, 2017)

Seeds are being shucked right now.

Sign up will be on *February 1st @4am (Mountain Time)
*
Alpine Kush (Pura Vida/PBOG) x RHS
Bruce Banner #3 (OGK/Strawberry Diesel) x RHS
Chem 4 x RHS
Chem DD (Chem D/Sour D IBL) x RHS
Cherry Diesel x RHS
Cookies N Cream (Cookies/Starfighter) x RHS
Copper Chem (Chem 4 x Chem 4/Chem D Bx2) x RHS 
Deadhead OG (Chem91/SFV) x RHS
Durban Poison x RHS
East Coast Sour Diesel x RHS
Ghost Train Haze x RHS 
Girl Scout Cookes x RHS
Goji OG (Queen Mother cut)x RHS
Golden Goat (ISS x Hawaiian/Rom) x RHS 
Gorilla Glue #4 x RHS 
Gunslinger (Starfighter/StarDawg)x RHS
Hells Angels OG Kush x RHS
I-95 (Triangle x Legend OG/StarDawg) x RHS
Indiana Bubblegum x RHS 
Kosher Kush x RHS
Kurple Fantasy (OGK/Old Man Purps) x RHS
Lemon G x RHS
OGKB x RHS
OrgnKid’s Banana Kush x RHS
Pre-’98 Bubba Kush 
Purple Mountain Majesty (Purple Goji OG F2/StarDawg) x RHS
Shuteye (Aliendawg/Bubba Kush/Fire OG) x RHS
Tange Haze x RHS
The White/Cindy99 x RHS 
Wookies (White/Chem91/Cookies) x RHS


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 11, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> ~! TESTERS NEEDED !~
> 
> Male: RED HEADED STRANGER
> Red Headed Stranger = Williams Wonder (Indica) x Tom Hill's Haze (Sativa)
> ...


lol lazy lion...last time i drove past it there was a swarm of cops surrounding it.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 11, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Had the Mob Boss (#5?) in the stable. Came in covered in mites, and had to trash it. Collecting genetics can be very tricky at
> Not mob boss#5 I'm talking motorbreath from Pisces seeds


----------



## typoerror (Jan 11, 2017)

Ran out of soil today. The cups will be up potted tomorrow. Will be taking a few cuts in the next week. Then about 3 weeks later they go into flower.

4 - star dawg bx
5 - tomahawk
3 - lemon fizz x star dawg




I gotta come up there and see you soon Gu~. You know I want something on that tester list!


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 11, 2017)

So no credit card for payment right now?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay testing!


----------



## higher self (Jan 12, 2017)

I want to try some of those Durban crosses.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Does it smell like kitchen cleaner, ajax, bleach, with hints of lemon sweetness? Or is it more of a rotten meat/pepperoni and menthol/pine?



haha I think it would lean more to the rotten meat/pepperoni smell.

I'm actually getting some kind of curry type smell mixed with licorice root and anise. Sounds strange but it's actually quite wonderful.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 13, 2017)

CREDIT CARD Payment processing is back up


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2017)

That could get expensive!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Bandit breath listed at $405.....

Kinda gross

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Bandit breath listed at $405.....
> 
> Kinda gross
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Last pack, reverse auction will decrease by 10% every hour


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Last pack, reverse auction will decrease by 10% every hour


Yeah I saw that. If you didn't hook up so fat always I'd probably care. Just steeep AF. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Yeah I saw that. If you didn't hook up so fat always I'd probably care. Just steeep AF.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I feel like she will go before reaching 300$


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> I feel like she will go before reaching 300$


Too much for a pack of beans imo. Imagine if you grabbed the last Hershey bar in a box and they charged you $10 for it instead of $1 because it was the last in the box. I wouldn't buy it. But I bet someone would because it's "the last one". 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 13, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> If you didn't hook up so fat always I'd probably care. Just steeep AF.


Won't be every pack, just this last one. Supply and demand.

~


and fwiw these packs have always been at 67.77 when they were in stock. If someone bought it for $500 or even where it's at now will def get hooked up. Probably with the extra 9 seeds that don't equal a full pack


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Won't be every pack, just this last one. Supply and demand.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...


I'm not tripping on you gu. Just caught me by surprise seeing one of your packs listed so high. I buy a lot from you because your prices are legit usually so not a huge deal especially since it's your gear. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks!

I always tell people I need a T-Shirt that says Bad-at-Business


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 13, 2017)

Good for you Gu if someone buys em high. You guve everything else away all the time. Look at the DVG its 56ish a pack right now. Wish I was buying right now but I promised my wife not till march.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 13, 2017)

Bandit Breath - Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Bandit Breath - Greenpoint Seeds


Awesome plant and that is a hell of a song and one hell of an artist right there. I've been listening to Chris Stapleton for 15+ years.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 14, 2017)

Bandit breath is gone gone gone sold sold sold


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Bandit Breath - Greenpoint Seeds


Why you raise the price so high? They were much cheaper when you dropped them on the major drop not too long ago


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> If someone bought it for $500 or even where it's at now will def get hooked up. Probably with the extra 9 seeds that don't equal a full pack


$141.23 for 19+ seeds aint too shabby imo


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 14, 2017)

@Gu~ never mind I see what they sold for I saw a $450 price but I don't see that now


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 14, 2017)

265$ is what they sold for i bought the koffee crosses for 200$


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


>


30 seconds in and I'm about to go back to sleep. How 'bout we inject some rock and roll into our country, amigo - wake and bake w/ L'il Junior, the King of the Honky Tonks [ RIP ].


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 14, 2017)

A personal favorite of mine.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, baby! {Nice camera work !}

Edit: that's now a favorite of mine.


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2017)

bubbahaze said:


> 265$ is what they sold for i bought the koffee crosses for 200$


What koffee crosses?


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 14, 2017)

higher self said:


> What koffee crosses?


Never saw one lol


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 14, 2017)

Record Breaker again , I drop à cup on my seedlings yesterday and broke à couple so I popped 2 more tomahawk last night and after 12h in water... They are tiny and dont look viable but they sure love life!!!

They will go directly in dirt , no paper towel for them, they don't need it


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Last pack, reverse auction will decrease by 10% every hour


hey Gu~, if you ever want it, I have the Pink Skittle pheno of the Pink 2.0 if you want the cut to play around with. let me know. (my house is bug and mold free)


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 14, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Never saw one lol


Not from greenpoint i got them from pacific nw roots


----------



## Deeproot (Jan 15, 2017)

Alpine Kush FTW


----------



## Deeproot (Jan 15, 2017)

New mom
Pura Vida x PBOG (Alpine Kush)


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2017)

alpine kush is bomb.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> hey Gu~, if you ever want it, I have the Pink Skittle pheno of the Pink 2.0 if you want the cut to play around with. let me know. (my house is bug and mold free)


I love to try new things hit me up [email protected]



madininagyal said:


> Record Breaker again , I drop à cup on my seedlings yesterday and broke à couple so I popped 2 more tomahawk last night and after 12h in water... They are tiny and dont look viable but they sure love life!!!View attachment 3876244
> They will go directly in dirt , no paper towel for them, they don't need it


I just hired new staff and switched to the blower method for seed cleaning/sorting and the seed quality has gone way way up.
Tomahawk has thrown some super potent phenos, but my love for gg4 has started to fade. Great nighttime smoke though.



Deeproot said:


> View attachment 3876660 Alpine Kush FTW


That vigor of the PV mom is coming through, helps having your very capable thumbs.
Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2017)

typoerror said:


> alpine kush is bomb.


Let's put a GPS sponsored greenhouse on your property!
come see me next time you're in town


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 15, 2017)

What's your new loves if GG4 is fading?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 16, 2017)

we'll be in town friday but i'm available at the drop of a hat. hah


----------



## the gnome (Jan 17, 2017)

Ive been on a greenpoint binge lately.
got a pile of DVG and GP in the 1/2 price xmas sale.
my Sky Pilot's have their 1st set of true leaves out and scoping them I'm seeing hundreds of resin heads on the leaves!
vigorous also, after a day in water all went into soil and 11 for 11 came up but i accidently killed one.

last nite i put 6 Chem DDs in water,
noon today 5 cracked and tails are pushing out.
a couple have 1/8th inch long tails... in less than 24hrs.

ordered the last 2 paks of overflookies last nite, 
during check guess out i screwed around too long and someone bought one of the paks out from under me lol.

so when are we gonna get more GP stock in?
will bandit breath be released again... for the same price?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 17, 2017)

3 tomahawk and 5 lemon fizz x star dawg


5 star dawg bx to the left of this pic


took cuts of lf x sd and tomahawk


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 17, 2017)

typoerror said:


> 3 tomahawk and 5 lemon fizz x star dawg
> 
> 
> 5 star dawg bx to the left of this pic
> ...


What method for cloning works best for you?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 17, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> What method for cloning works best for you?


simple method. shave the top layer of skin off the stem and shove it into a rapid rooter. cover with dome and place under lights. 7-10 days later i have roots.


----------



## oatski16 (Jan 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> simple method. shave the top layer of skin off the stem and shove it into a rapid rooter. cover with dome and place under lights. 7-10 days later i have roots.


Why do you cut off the leaf tips?


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 18, 2017)

oatski16 said:


> Why do you cut off the leaf tips?


I dont cut leaf tips lol why


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2017)

@Traxx187, well then who did?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 18, 2017)

oatski16 said:


> Why do you cut off the leaf tips?


So the plant will focus it's energy on root making is the theory.


----------



## oatski16 (Jan 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> So the plant will focus it's energy on root making is the theory.


Thanks typo


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 18, 2017)

oatski16 said:


> Why do you cut off the leaf tips?


Cutting the leaf tips also helps prevent the clone from drying out too fast


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 18, 2017)

I honestly only cut them to see how much they've grown or if the big water leaves are too heavy to hold themselves up after the cut. If they aren't I do the feel there is any need to remove any parts of cuttings. 

Or if I need more space in the tray because of crowding. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> simple method. shave the top layer of skin off the stem and shove it into a rapid rooter. cover with dome and place under lights. 7-10 days later i have roots.


Next time you do some clone could take some pics of the stem when you have shaved the top layer? Please


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 18, 2017)

I like to scrape the stem with the edge of my knife. The roots shoot out were they have been scraped up first.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 18, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Next time you do some clone could take some pics of the stem when you have shaved the top layer? Please


Why wait?


----------



## smashcity (Jan 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> Ive been on a greenpoint binge lately.
> got a pile of DVG and GP in the 1/2 price xmas sale.
> my Sky Pilot's have their 1st set of true leaves out and scoping them I'm seeing hundreds of resin heads on the leaves!
> vigorous also, after a day in water all went into soil and 11 for 11 came up but i accidently killed one.
> ...



Those Chem dd x stardawgs are truly something special. I have one pheno that looks ready at 56 days. Super frosty, super stinky, and decent yield . The other three phenos I have seem to lean more toward the diesel side. I'll be playing it safe and taking everything to at least 73 to 75 days.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 18, 2017)

those are the 1st pics Ive seen of them, they look nice-n-chunky! 
the 1st 1 one especially
glad i snag'd 2 paks 


thanx for posting the pics smash.....


----------



## the gnome (Jan 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I like to scrape the stem with the edge of my knife. The roots shoot out were they have been scraped up first.


what he said.
when i do my cut i scrape both sides of the stem with the razor before dipping in rooting compound


----------



## smashcity (Jan 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> those are the 1st pics Ive seen of them, they look nice-n-chunky!
> the 1st 1 one especially
> glad i snag'd 2 paks
> 
> ...


No problem at all. Ive been looking for pics of these as well but couldn't find any either. I had been looking for chem dd f2s since lemonhoko brought them back out but couldn't score any, so when i saw this cross i had to jump on it. 

So far i bought 3 packs and these 2 plants have been pollinated with a nice male i found. After harvest I'm going to try my luck trying to reveg them and take some clones. From how they smell, im guessing I'm going to be in for some potent smoke. Hopefully i can find a garlic pheno somewhere.

Ive been looking for chem dd and the chaco ecsd cut for over 5 years and never could find them, but something tells me that these may be the closest thing to them. I can live with these with no problem at all.


----------



## the gnome (Jan 19, 2017)

decided to put the last 5 seeds from the 1st pak in water this afternoon around 3hrs ago.
i just looked, 3 cracked open
BUT
i'm seeing tails with growth already......
never seen anything like this before.

btw the 6 i put in water mon nite are above ground in soil


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 20, 2017)

Is stardawg bx the same as chem4 x stardawg? Sitting on a pack of the latter and not seeing many grows of it. Looking for reports and pics.


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 20, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Is stardawg bx the same as chem4 x stardawg? Sitting on a pack of the latter and not seeing many grows of it. Looking for reports and pics.


No, stardawg BX1 is ghost og/stardawg x stardawg


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 20, 2017)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Is stardawg bx the same as chem4 x stardawg? Sitting on a pack of the latter and not seeing many grows of it. Looking for reports and pics.


Chem 4 x Stardawg is Copper Chem. Chem 4 bx1


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 20, 2017)

greenpoint has some sick sales going on. i snagged 2 garlix, 1 black gold yesterday. garlix is $40 right now


----------



## greywind (Jan 20, 2017)

GPS just threw up Hibernate (Shuteye x Stardawg) on sale for $15 bucks a pack. A bunch of packs are available, so I thought I'd mention it since I'd be all over them if I could. Plenty of other crosses sitting around 30 bucks on the auction block too. Cheers!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 21, 2017)

greywind said:


> GPS just threw up Hibernate (Shuteye x Stardawg) on sale for $15 bucks a pack. A bunch of packs are available, so I thought I'd mention it since I'd be all over them if I could. Plenty of other crosses sitting around 30 bucks on the auction block too. Cheers!


Thanks I just grabbed a pack.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 21, 2017)

greywind said:


> GPS just threw up Hibernate (Shuteye x Stardawg) on sale for $15 bucks a pack. A bunch of packs are available, so I thought I'd mention it since I'd be all over them if I could. Plenty of other crosses sitting around 30 bucks on the auction block too. Cheers!


Good score hate I missed those!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone run the deadhead or golden goat crosses?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 21, 2017)

LOL. I snagged 2 packs of hibernate just b/c they were $15. i'm going to have to block my internet access to greenpoint's site


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 21, 2017)

placed my first order at greenpoint for those hibernate.
can't lose $15 a pack.
that bandit breath looks good


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2017)

Thought I would get lucky this morning. Too late.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Thought I would get lucky this morning. Too late.


Gu gave me a promocode to try his site out so i was checking the auctions while playing some dota2 late night. 
was about to popoff an order for that pioneer kush and the hibernate showed up.
3 packs for 10 bucks shipped. and i was looking for some bubba/alien cross too 
thanks greenpoint i'll be back for some more soon enough.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Thought I would get lucky this morning. Too late.


Thought the same thing turned in early last night missed everything!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2017)

Cookies and Chem.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 21, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> LOL. I snagged 2 packs of hibernate just b/c they were $15. i'm going to have to block my internet access to greenpoint's site


Shhh.... I did the same thing. Wife doesn't know yet...


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 21, 2017)

Just when I thought I was out, green point pulled me back in with these deals!


----------



## clorbag (Jan 21, 2017)

I just bought some hibernate for 15$ a pack and I also got some ace high for 30 first time ordering from them last night. Waiting for them in the mail now can't wait!


----------



## the gnome (Jan 21, 2017)

Ive already ordered a buttload of GP gear,
and I'm still pissed I missed the auction last nite....

DO IT AGAIN GU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## higher self (Jan 21, 2017)

I'm waiting for those testers or Full Moon Fever.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 21, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> Shhh.... I did the same thing. Wife doesn't know yet...


Lol, at least it's just beans. I'm in trouble this month due to a few new instruments and music gear around. I got some sweet shit though, haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 22, 2017)

Had to snag a 20 dollar dreamcatcher pack lol.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, baby! {Nice camera work !}
> 
> Edit: that's now a favorite of mine.


Hells bells. That is some pitiful videography.


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Jan 23, 2017)

Alright. I have a story to tell, and I hope everyone on this thread reads it. I am gonna start by saying, the pic here is my strain, and is just to grab attention, bc this needs to be seen.

Here is the story, I have never grown out anything from GPS. I had a pack, and had heard and read many good things. I went to pop said pack, and to my dismay, I only ended up with one seedling which fizzled out and never made it past cotyledons. Before anyone says anything about my abilities, see my pic, and know I have been at this for awhile...I can pop seeds. I have also been at this game long enough to know that shit happens and there are flukes that occur. There is no such thing as a certain thing with respect to living things.

Anyway, I wrote to GU, and very respectfully shared my experience. I did not really expect much, since so many breeders these days are just shady, and since their rep for quality isvso stellar. Within 2 min of writing GU, he wrote me back and apologized for my experience, and said he would handle it. He told me to find something in stock, and let him know. A few days later, I had my tracking, and without going into a great deal of detail, I will just say, he came through and then some. The only breeders I have EVER heard of with this level of customer service is Shantibaba from MNS, and Breeders Boutique.

GU and GPS are a stand up operation, and I have no doubt they bring the fire. The way I was treated and rrspected was almost unheard of in this industry, and it is utterly refreshing to know that there are still numerous quality breeders out there that actually care more about their rep and their clients then the $$.

I will highly recommend GPS as an excellent option for anyone looking for fire genetics at a fair price. If you are considering a purchase from GPS, do it! You will not be sorry!

Many Thanks GU and GPS for representing the good that this plant is all about, and treating your clients/fellow growers with kindness and respect!

All the Best,

Cabinet Cropper


----------



## DonBrennon (Jan 24, 2017)

Cabinet Cropper said:


> Alright. I have a story to tell, and I hope everyone on this thread reads it. I am gonna start by saying, the pic here is my strain, and is just to grab attention, bc this needs to be seen.
> 
> Here is the story, I have never grown out anything from GPS. I had a pack, and had heard and read many good things. I went to pop said pack, and to my dismay, I only ended up with one seedling which fizzled out and never made it past cotyledons. Before anyone says anything about my abilities, see my pic, and know I have been at this for awhile...I can pop seeds. I have also been at this game long enough to know that shit happens and there are flukes that occur. There is no such thing as a certain thing with respect to living things.
> 
> ...


Great post, my 3 fave seedbanks, GPS, BB & MNS.....................THE best prices AND customer service


----------



## pookie123 (Jan 24, 2017)

I have to say I experienced a similar issue and he did the almost exact thing for me!
I will definitely buy from him just based on the fact I know if something does go wrong,He will make it right! I am also a cheapskate and don't like to pay over $50 for a pack of seeds, which luckily he does have his reverse auctions and sales sometimes that enable me to pay $20-30 per pack which is great... 
Call me cheap, but I just don't think a pack of 10-12 regular seeds should cost more than $50 max... Like I said. I'm a cheapskate perhaps, Or it could be that the people that ask so much for seeds are being just a little too greedy trying to maximize their profits...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

i had an issue with a very very old pack of greenpoint seeds. 

I emailed gu simply asking a question about the line. I wasn't asking or expecting ANYTHING at all. 

Gu mails me back promptly and says he's sending me an unreleased strain that just tested very well. 

REALLY? FUCK YEAH. 

Dude is a class act and has earned a lifelong customer. 

Just wanted to share.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> i had an issue with a very very old pack of greenpoint seeds.
> 
> I emailed gu simply asking a question about the line. I wasn't asking or expecting ANYTHING at all.
> 
> ...


Legit dude. So much respect for the dude breeding and retail vending his own beans for great prices and having awesome sales.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Legit dude. So much respect for the dude breeding and retail vending his own beans for great prices and having awesome sales.


Totally agree. He could have answered my question and been done with it. 

He's sent 2 very long, detailed messages and you can see he truly cares. 

I emailed another breeder once and got a literal one word response.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I emailed another breeder once and got a literal one word response.


He left out the "off" ?


----------



## Amshif87 (Jan 26, 2017)

Just scored aces high on auction for 39 bucks. Had a $30 coupon from redeeming golden nuggets. $15 shipped. Also picked up a pack of garlix for $40 last week and have 12 cookies n Chem in cups from a purchase about a year ago. All 12 looking healthy as fuck. Got a couple of DVG packs on auction right now. God bless Gu. It's gonna be a good year.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 26, 2017)

Gu hooked me up fat too after I had some intersex problems with one of his earlier releases!

top notch customer service for sure!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> He left out the "off" ?


lol basically. 

That particular "breeder" is no longer in business.


----------



## Traxx187 (Jan 26, 2017)

Gu good!


----------



## Coloradosky (Jan 27, 2017)

Have to say gu hooks it up another forum tried to advertise seeds they didn't have according to green points breeder GU and as he is the owner he was so cool he didn't have the strains I was trying to buy in his stock either so he gave Me the option to pick 20 seeds for free of anything in stock because of the unpleasant news about the fake offers on another site advertising his real product info but not actually having it so please don't try this to him (meaning greenpoint) as I was truthfully trying to obtain old genetics from another bank but I totally didn't go for the dollar value at all as he had some at 99 but I got 2 packs of ace high free he had at 67.77 at the time also he gave me the chance to see the early releases and testers coming soon and a chance to look out so I can test some out this isn't my first time buying seeds from a not so advertised supplier and I must say after 2 weeks and 400 bucks later I have so many good seeds he has made my next few months a joy to look forward to thanks gu I hope your beans make as great plants as you do deals on those prices


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 28, 2017)

Stardawg Bx1


----------



## blu3bird (Jan 28, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Stardawg Bx1
> 
> View attachment 3887281


Damn!!


----------



## westcoast420 (Jan 28, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Stardawg Bx1
> 
> View attachment 3887281


Damnit, now I need some of those beans!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks fellas. and thanks to Gu for hookin those up!


I haven't seen them on the site fore a while? Will they ever become available again?


----------



## ray098 (Jan 29, 2017)

Buzzard Blues almost 6 weeks old


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jan 30, 2017)

here's the other pheno of Stardawg Bx1


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 30, 2017)

This was in the mail today.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey it looks like there is a typo on that label. Hibernate is Shuteye x Star Dawg = (Bubba Kush/Fire OG x Aliendog f2) x Chem 4/Chem D Bx2

Looks like I need to recheck the labels'


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jan 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Hey it looks like there is a typo on that label. Hibernate is Shuteye x Star Dawg = (Bubba Kush/Fire OG x Aliendog f2) x Chem 4/Chem D Bx2
> 
> Looks like I need to recheck the labels'


Didn't even notice it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2017)

Just WOW. checked my mail today and GU sent me FOUR packs to replace the problem pack (was well documented and tbh I just forgot and popped the pack. Gg4 x monster cookies)

Can't say enough good things about his customer service.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 31, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Just WOW. checked my mail today and GU sent me FOUR packs to replace the problem pack (was well documented and tbh I just forgot and popped the pack. Gg4 x monster cookies)
> 
> Can't say enough good things about his customer service.


Forgot about that too. Not sure I'll pop mine, might do it in a segregated area if I do.
Got a bunch of the Stardawg crosses, need to get to poppin'!


----------



## ray098 (Feb 1, 2017)

That went fast


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 1, 2017)

Holy fuck those went fast! I was still sittimg here refreshing waiting for the drop when my homie text me saying they went fast. Did you get anything? Lol

Well at 4:06 he texted that. Yall some thirsty ass fools!


----------



## ray098 (Feb 1, 2017)

Yeah I had to set my alarm lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 1, 2017)

I'm up and on my way to work this early every day.
Ghost Train Haze x Red Headed Stranger on the way. All 10 beans will get soaked upon arriving.


----------



## azstudent (Feb 1, 2017)

Picked up the same thing, a pack of Ghost Train Haze. My brother got himself some Cookies and Cream. 

Also, we just finished selecting a Lemon Fizz x Bear grow, and we'll be starting a new journal on her soon. Killer plant.


----------



## ray098 (Feb 1, 2017)

That's what I got too


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> Holy fuck those went fast! I was still sittimg here refreshing waiting for the drop when my homie text me saying they went fast. Did you get anything? Lol
> 
> Well at 4:06 he texted that. Yall some thirsty ass fools!


Yea they are fuck this stupid shit almost half to al will post nothing


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 1, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea they are fuck this stupid shit almost half to al will post nothing


Hahaha. Easy playa. I feel ya though. Up 2 hours early for nothing!!! Grrrrr.

Seems weird to me too but its called creating a hype. Now that these will not be grown by 90% of people, you who did want them and would grow them as a tester, now want them even more. Its simple really. I mean look at his stock. 28 packs one day, sold out the next, 30 packs 6 days later sold out the next, 10 days later 12 packs more. Its all marketing 101. Just have to figure out if its for you or not is all. I am still figuring out if its for me or not myself but dont let it anger you bud.


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 1, 2017)

Can't wait to grow out the Green Point "testers" of Red Headed Stranger X Ghost Train Haze should be a very uplifting and potent hybrid! I think there is a chance of finding a keeper perhaps.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Bummer


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)

What's the genetics of red headed stranger?


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What's the genetics of red headed stranger?


I think its Tom Hill's haze x williams wonder.


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 1, 2017)

If you really wanted to be a tester then you should have been there right at 4am gmt clicking right at the count down to zero as I was. It helps to have a fast internet connection also. Some will whine about the process and say how only the so called "legit" growers should get the chance. But This way anyone that is determined and quick enough on the draw has a chance.you know the old saying "You can't please em all!" 
It would be nice if more people did post a grow report then what do, But I'm sure Gu has a chosen group of people that grow out some of his testers for him.
Also if you read his post he say's that those who do post a grow report will be rewarded with more!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)

Wonder how many 16 year old kids have a tester pack lol.


----------



## blu3bird (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What's the genetics of red headed stranger?


----------



## higher self (Feb 1, 2017)

Wanted some Durban oh well. Wonder how many will really test or just keep in seed vault. I actually have space to pop a pack too.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2017)

Email me if you missed it. Always willing to throw some beans at the forum heads


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2017)

I had help show up at 6am to get these out as quickly as possible.
Thanks for the support as always


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2017)

Any $19.97 seeds showing up again. Saw 2 yesterday maybe and refreshed and they were gone, or was it a glitch? Or is this weed too strong?

one Black Gold hit the flower room and looking strong with big wide dark leaves looking Indica!


----------



## higher self (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Email me if you missed it. Always willing to throw some beans at the forum heads


I wanted to say OGKB!! But the Durban's will suit me better for the summer run.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Feb 1, 2017)

Was able to grab a Bubba Kush x Rhs pack I will do a grow journal when I get them in play. Want to say GPS is where it's at with web site development, auctions etc. I wish more US banks followed. 

Not to mention I'm a big outlaw country fan


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Yea they are fuck this stupid shit almost half to al will post nothing


How do you know who will post?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2017)

Historically, at least with my seeds, Only about 10% actually grow them out and photograph.
Usually 10% of those people have pictures and gardens worth sharing.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Email me if you missed it. Always willing to throw some beans at the forum heads





Gu~ said:


> I had help show up at 6am to get these out as quickly as possible.
> Thanks for the support as always


pay it forward. I remember you test for bear og on the cannacollective. Good Job.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 1, 2017)

damn i missed it


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Historically, at least with my seeds, Only about 10% actually grow them out and photograph.
> Usually 10% of those people have pictures and gardens worth sharing.


I don't do much in the way of pictures due to location but the Sitting Bull I am enjoying is wonderful. Next up is a bubblegum cross from you guys. Missed this drop. Good job!


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

Got a pack of copper Chem x RHS and the old lady scored a pack of orgnkids banana lush x RHS. Both to be documented here in the first round of my new no tils. @GU in my rush to checkout I accidentally hit pay with cash and I'd really like to pay with card. pM me if we can get this sorted. If not then I'll send the cash in the mail today.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 1, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> I don't do much in the way of pictures due to location but the Sitting Bull I am enjoying is wonderful. Next up is a bubblegum cross from you guys. Missed this drop. Good job!


He just said to email a few post back.. You might be in luck still.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 1, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> Got a pack of copper Chem x RHS and the old lady scored a pack of orgnkids banana lush x RHS. Both to be documented here in the first round of my new no tils. @GU in my rush to checkout I accidentally hit pay with cash and I'd really like to pay with card. pM me if we can get this sorted. If not then I'll send the cash in the mail today.


I also did this, if you sign into your account and look at your purchase history, you can pull the invoice up and pay by CC. Still get your golden nuggets and gets shipped immediately.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu's pay by cash is the best in the biz as he provides prepaid shipping so it costs you nothing


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> I think its Tom Hill's haze x williams wonder.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 1, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Was able to grab a Bubba Kush x Rhs pack I will do a grow journal when I get them in play. Want to say GPS is where it's at with web site development, auctions etc. I wish more US banks followed.
> 
> Not to mention I'm a big outlaw country fan



Thats what I missed! Lucky dog!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I had help show up at 6am to get these out as quickly as possible.
> Thanks for the support as always



Yeah my boy hit me up at like 6:30 and was like looks at this shit! He had trackimg number everything. Baller!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


>


porque amigo?


----------



## smokerGriM (Feb 1, 2017)

Just woke up from staying up all night for the promotion. Eagerly waiting on purple mountain majesty x rhs. Thanks for the opportunity Gu.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu,

Random thoughts.... if you have anymore of that rezdog Willy's seed stock, I'd love to see it outcrossed and then back crossed. 

That willys flavor is something. Lots of talk of tangie this and tangie that.... but do you even willys guys?

I guess what I'm saying is if you did any work further with the willys I'm for sure interested.


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Wonder how many 16 year old kids have a tester pack lol.


Right thats what the heck im saying im almost 27..


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Email me if you missed it. Always willing to throw some beans at the forum heads


Thats swesome of you man i hit your email up im also terpz187x on ig


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> I also did this, if you sign into your account and look at your purchase history, you can pull the invoice up and pay by CC. Still get your golden nuggets and gets shipped immediately.


My order was already shipped as was my wife's. She checked out. w/cc but didn't pay til this morning cause her card was in the car and she had an email saying shipped by 6:30. Gu emailed her this morning and said he fucked up and didn't have the banana mush packs but asked to pick anything else and she wanted OGKB or Durban. Either way we're psyched. Just went up to concentrates in Milwaukee to pick up supplies for the new 40 gal no tils. Let's f*cking to this.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 1, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> My order was already shipped as was my wife's. She checked out. w/cc but didn't pay til this morning cause her card was in the car and she had an email saying shipped by 6:30. Gu emailed her this morning and said he fucked up and didn't have the banana mush packs but asked to pick anything else and she wanted OGKB or Durban. Either way we're psyched. Just went up to concentrates in Milwaukee to pick up supplies for the new 40 gal no tils. Let's f*cking to this.View attachment 3890709


Wrong thread, I know..........but I'd be interested to know your recipe, I'm already running ROLS but planning on going no till too.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Wrong thread, I know..........but I'd be interested to know your recipe, I'm already running ROLS but planning on going no till too.


Clackamas Coots/Lumperdawgz mix to a T. 1 part each peat/compost/aeration. Using a mix of lava rocks and rice hulls for aeration. I'm picking up a 1/2 yard of EWC and a 1/2 yard of garden compost from NW red worms in Camas later today or tomorrow. Garden compost is a mix of EWC/ Leaf mould/rabbit and poultry shit and fruit and veggies composted for something like 18 months I was told by him last time I was there. Works awesome and only $50 a yard compared to the EWC that start at around $200 a yard. Peat will be compressed bales of pro mix I get for $10 a pop from a buddy. I adjust the aeration ratio because the pro mix is already 22% pumice. To that base I add 1/2 cup each of crab/crustacean, kelp, and neem meal per cu ft of base mix and 4 cup of mineral mix containing oyster shell flower cascade minerals, glacial rock dust, basalt and bentonite from my local art supply store. This round it'll cost me $410 to make 3 yards total. That includes 3# of mixed composting worms from Bestbuyworms.com. Save a $1 a pound getting them from NW red worms, but they are only red wriggler and the mixed batch comes with African and European nightcrawlers as well. Diversity for the win. I'll throw a link up in this thread when I mix soil on next wed. Sorry for clogging up your thread GU. I'm sure you'd love to see all your beans grown in organic No tils. Much love. Stay safe and happy farming.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2017)

Here are a few of Cookies and Chem from today.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here are a few of Cookies and Chem from today.
> 
> View attachment 3890766 View attachment 3890767 View attachment 3890768 View attachment 3890772 View attachment 3890776


Gorgeous man. I've got 9 about to flower in a week. Looking forward to it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2017)

@Amshif87, are you in a legal state?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2017)

Well all the Red Headed Stranger 1st Release packs are packed and ready to be crimped.
I thought we would get everything done today so I could go skiing tomorrow (weekdays are always better)
Looks like another full day tomorrow before I'm able to get what I suspect will be half of them out. The other half should go out by Friday. All the tracking numbers should update by Friday night so please hold off on emailing me about tracking for a few days.

Thanks again for all the support, gifting seeds is a way for me to give back to all the hardcore supporters willing to stay up/wake at the crack of dawn all for a 6min window of chaos. There will be fire in these packs just like the fire in the Wild West Series when it was released for the first time. Thank you Thank you thank you! Muah!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Feb 1, 2017)

Damn lol I was too slow last night. Everytime I tried to checkout the strain I had chosen it would go out of stock mid checkout. This happened a few times in a row.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @Amshif87, are you in a legal state?


Yes, but operate in the "grey area." Plant counts and such....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2017)

Tags on Vehicles. Dealer license frame.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> porque amigo?


Williams Wonder x heri [her kin].


----------



## Traxx187 (Feb 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Well all the Red Headed Stranger 1st Release packs are packed and ready to be crimped.
> I thought we would get everything done today so I could go skiing tomorrow (weekdays are always better)
> Looks like another full day tomorrow before I'm able to get what I suspect will be half of them out. The other half should go out by Friday. All the tracking numbers should update by Friday night so please hold off on emailing me about tracking for a few days.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, gifting seeds is a way for me to give back to all the hardcore supporters willing to stay up/wake at the crack of dawn all for a 6min window of chaos. There will be fire in these packs just like the fire in the Wild West Series when it was released for the first time. Thank you Thank you thank you! Muah!


Thank you for the opportunity to test and also people always crazy about tracking just be patient everyone lol


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Tags on Vehicles. Dealer license frame.


Well if anyone wants to look up the employees at concentrates NW then maybe they can get a deal. I enjoy the quasi legal state of medical marijuana in Oregon but I wouldn't be putting my info out like that. Anyone can PM me if you're looking for a list of good growing resources in the willamette valley.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2017)

Living in unfriendly territory makes one a bit nutty on aspects of security. Remember blanked out fingerprints in photos? Where I live growers never go to the local hydro shop.

Looks like an awesome mix!


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 1, 2017)

L


hillbill said:


> Living in unfriendly territory makes one a bit nutty on aspects of security. Remember blanked out fingerprints in photos? Where I live growers never go to the local hydro shop.
> 
> Looks like an awesome mix!


i lived in NJ for 6 years. I know all about it man. Having random people drive me 3 hours to buy ONA gel. That was the daily reality though. 

Got these sitting around, 
Also have a pack of lemonGxStardog arrives tomorrow. Thinking about saving them til the testers get here and popping all 4 packs at once.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Living in unfriendly territory makes one a bit nutty on aspects of security. Remember blanked out fingerprints in photos? Where I live growers never go to the local hydro shop.
> 
> Looks like an awesome mix!


 I hear that.
We're also legal where I'm at but old habits die hard and it wasn't even too harsh when it was illegal here. I'd be a wreck if I lived down in the South or the Midwest, where they can lock you up for a decade or more for growing the gange.

Here's to you, balls that clank growers!

BTW my girl was taking loving care of my The Deputy and Sky Pilot babes while I was out of town and she let them cook for a few days of temps in the upper 90's under the lights. She had shut the vent fan down during a spell of -30 degree days and forgot to turn it back on when it warmed back up above zero. They now look like they are victims of a CalMag deficiency. The newer growth is looking good now.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Williams Wonder x heri [her kin].


Ah I see.

I think I told you my Heri tasted like burnt toast/popcorn.

Blehhhhh.


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well, I also Got an email saying that the RHS X Ghost Train Haze that chose and checked out literally within 20 seconds of the count down to zero was not available to me that he F* up and asked me to make another choice. Man, I was so looking forward to the Ghost Train Haze X RHS . I made a second choice of the Durban but have not heard if that was available either. I would assume that after everyone already picked their choices that it would leave few options left I would think. I guess I spoke too soon about my being the lucky recipient of the GTH x RHS testers  . Well Sh*t happen's, But, Gu~ will surely make things good as he always has. Oh by the way ," Gu~ if you happen to read this : my birthday is this saturday the 4th *hint*" Maybe I might find a present in with my alternate testers!! Maybe you got something special in your secret stash! Hey , it never hurts to try!!!!


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Well all the Red Headed Stranger 1st Release packs are packed and ready to be crimped.
> I thought we would get everything done today so I could go skiing tomorrow (weekdays are always better)
> Looks like another full day tomorrow before I'm able to get what I suspect will be half of them out. The other half should go out by Friday. All the tracking numbers should update by Friday night so please hold off on emailing me about tracking for a few days.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, gifting seeds is a way for me to give back to all the hardcore supporters willing to stay up/wake at the crack of dawn all for a 6min window of chaos. There will be fire in these packs just like the fire in the Wild West Series when it was released for the first time. Thank you Thank you thank you! Muah!


Hope there will still be some when I order next monday will be cool if you got a pack left


----------



## typoerror (Feb 2, 2017)

everyone wanted the gth x rhs apparently. that was my first choice too. ha. i ended up with chem dd x rhs after striking out on a few others. will be interesting to see them along side the chem dd x star dawg i've got starting.

Gu~ will surely make it worth your hassle though.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 3, 2017)

pookie123 said:


> Well, I also Got an email saying that the RHS X Ghost Train Haze that chose and checked out literally within 20 seconds of the count down to zero was not available to me that he F* up and asked me to make another choice. Man, I was so looking forward to the Ghost Train Haze X RHS . I made a second choice of the Durban but have not heard if that was available either. I would assume that after everyone already picked their choices that it would leave few options left I would think. I guess I spoke too soon about my being the lucky recipient of the GTH x RHS testers  . Well Sh*t happen's, But, Gu~ will surely make things good as he always has. Oh by the way ," Gu~ if you happen to read this : my birthday is this saturday the 4th *hint*" Maybe I might find a present in with my alternate testers!! Maybe you got something special in your secret stash! Hey , it never hurts to try!!!!


my wife got the same email about the banana kush she chose She said Durban or OGKB as a second choice. I guess in an ideal world GU would send both. I've really been feeling like I need a good Durban in my life. Miss that Oregon licorice we used to see.

Got my pack of aces high in the mail today. One of the tester packs, either mine or my wife's is going to get thrown in the dep I'm thinking. 7x12 hoop. Last year I ran 16, 15 gallon pots in it and this year were making a 8" deep bed in it. I'm thinking the copper Chem is faster than the Durban or OGKB. Might go that direction because I'd like to get two pulls out of the dep before our full term greenhouse starts flowering. If I threw the Durban out I'd probably end up with some 12 week throwback pheno


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, I read that you had the same thing happen. I literally was done and checked out with my tester at 4am within 20 seconds of the countdown ending. 
I would have been faster except that I was so fast at clicking that I clicked at exactly 0 seconds on the countdown and when I clicked on it it still said it was not available still so I had to back out then click on it again but I still checked out within 20 seconds so I don't see how it could have been an issue of all the others being taken before I checked mine out, as I had to be one of the first guys to pick the GTH.
You can actually go to your menu and it records the time of your purchases to the minute and mine states 6:00am eastern time on the dot, and Gu~ stated that it took all of 6 minutes for them to all be claimed. 
I guess it does no good to fret over the matter I'm just disappointed not to be able to run the Ghost train haze as I made a point of making sure I checked out fast enough to receive them, I felt like I was in a race or something rushing to check them out... Ha !
But like I said before GU~ has always made up for any issue's that have arrived for me. Tomorrow happens to be my birthday and "I wish for some beans"....


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 3, 2017)

I apologize for the mix up. I included some strains that were being pollenated currently for a restock of the Wild west series and not the Red Headed Stranger. As soon as I released the mistake I contacted those affected and allowed them to make a selection from anything else that was actually available. 

A mistake easily made at 4am, note taken on future releases. Might have to wait until after breakfast


----------



## typoerror (Feb 3, 2017)

Chem dd x polar bear og


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2017)

Ghost town f2
 
Got 10 females out of that pack....

Bottom right of pic is tre sis x monster cookies


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> If I threw the Durban out I'd probably end up with some 12 week throwback pheno


I know you are pressed for time but I wouldn't mind that pheno  Surprised everyone went for GTH cross, I would have considered it if I didn't have a pack of GTH x Rugburn OG in the stash. Ready to put them Durbans in some dirt along w/ GSC Bx five or six of each!


----------



## smashcity (Feb 3, 2017)

Thank you Gu. A pheno (1 of 2 keepers) of chem dd f2 x stardawg. Found in 7 seeds popped. Have to get me some more.

And just hit my buddy up and was able to pick up some vape cartridges for $90 bucks a piece.


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow I know what I need to pick up next. The two Chem D crosses I have grown has been the only weed that gotten me really fried. I don't know why I don't have any going again, tried a few OG's and their not cutting it save for the Ghost cross. I would pheno hunt for the diesel pheno, never had garlic buds so not sure how I would like that lol.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 3, 2017)

higher self said:


> Wow I know what I need to pick up next. The two Chem D crosses I have grown has been the only weed that gotten me really fried. I don't know why I don't have any going again, tried a few OG's and their not cutting it save for the Ghost cross. I would pheno hunt for the diesel pheno, never had garlic buds so not sure how I would like that lol.


Well trust me, if you run these you won't regret it. Like i have previously said, i have been looking for a chem d cross for ages and when i saw these i had to get them. They do have a nose to them. Not the most smelliest strain ive grown but definitely smells like garlic and onion. To be honest one pheno reminds me of a pheno i had of the 2011 cali connection release of Tahoe og as far as structure and smell. And the second pheno reminded me of a plant i grew from Elite genetics back in the day as far as frost and structure goes. Ive grown my share of strains and haven't had a yield like this in a while. Hope she smokes as good as she looks and smells


----------



## higher self (Feb 3, 2017)

smashcity said:


> Well trust me, if you run these you won't regret it. Like i have previously said, i have been looking for a chem d cross for ages and when i saw these i had to get them. They do have a nose to them. Not the most smelliest strain ive grown but definitely smells like garlic and onion. To be honest one pheno reminds me of a pheno i had of the 2011 cali connection release of Tahoe og as far as structure and smell. And the second pheno reminded me of a plant i grew from Elite genetics back in the day as far as frost and structure goes. Ive grown my share of strains and haven't had a yield like this in a while. Hope she smokes as good as she looks and smells


Def keep us posted on how it smokes. Funny you mention Cali Con because that was where I had my 1st taste of Chem D in a cross with a Jamaican. It had that foxtail structure I have seen in some Chem's & like in the description of the second pheno on GP website. The other Chem D I was going to pick up is from Insane Posse but I rather run Gu's first.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 3, 2017)

I definitely will. Tbh and the more and more that i trim this one pheno, it is totally bringing me back to the cali connection days. I mean structure and smell. Even the purpling of the leaves. It's crazy. Makes me wonder did swerve put any chem in the Tahoe. Take a look... similar.. golf ball nugs crazy... ill have to see how this dries. Tahoe og i had dried to a dark green.


----------



## Cabinet Cropper (Feb 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Email me if you missed it. Always willing to throw some beans at the forum heads


"Be Good Family" ^^ - GU, You live that shit brother, and it is going to do nothing but serve you well. Keep it Up!


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I apologize for the mix up. I included some strains that were being pollenated currently for a restock of the Wild west series and not the Red Headed Stranger. As soon as I released the mistake I contacted those affected and allowed them to make a selection from anything else that was actually available.
> 
> A mistake easily made at 4am, note taken on future releases. Might have to wait until after breakfast


So you did not have Ghost train haze available as a cross with RHS ..and your gonna have a new Ghost train haze X stardog is what your saying? If so I'll have to try that one when it is available! I have a question though. I made Durban as my second choice after you told me about the GTH not being available.. But was that available for me as I never got a response back to verify my second choice and I was a little worried since everyone had already made their picks essentially it left me as the last in line it would seem? Just curious as to how that worked out. My birthday is in a few minutes also so I'll have a few nuggets but I don't think it will be enough for anything yet but it will build up over time when I buy more beans.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 4, 2017)

yep, if you responded with a strain then that's what I included for you. I didn't respond because I'm just a little overwhelmed at the moment.
Yes GTH and a bunch of other new moms adding onto the Wild West Series roster.


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 4, 2017)

Cool, I will definitely be picking up some ghost train x stardog when it comes out ! Will be looking forward to the durban X RHS testers. I had 1 durban cross growing and I just pulled it yesterday as it turned out to be a male. So I will atleast have some more durban as I have yet to try it.. Thank's for the response as I was afraid that there would not be much left after everyone made their picks. So it looks like I got some Durban for my birthday! Thank's


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> I know you are pressed for time but I wouldn't mind that pheno  Surprised everyone went for GTH cross, I would have considered it if I didn't have a pack of GTH x Rugburn OG in the stash. Ready to put them Durbans in some dirt along w/ GSC Bx five or six of each!


Don't get me wrong. I'd love that pheno too. Just not in my dep. lol. I've got a pack of GTH #1 x Long valley royal kush I picked up from the icmag server fund auctions on seedbay. Looking forward to that one. Aficionado Mendo has been dropping fire and I've heard nothing about the LVRK.That 2014 black lime reserve Is one of my top 5 all time atrains


----------



## zman33 (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone have a journal on the Sky Pilot?


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 4, 2017)

zman33 said:


> Anyone have a journal on the Sky Pilot?


I have no journal , But I have been eyeballing the sky pilot for a while now and plan on trying it soon, as I love the pics I've seen of it.
I thought of getting it today as it is my birthday but for some reason I did not receive the gold nugget reward for my birthday for some reason. I'll have to check in to that. I was hoping to maybe get them sent out with my testers perhaps since it seems my testers have not been mailed out yet . I'll check tomorrow perhaps if Gu~ is not out on the slopes! I've never been skiing, But would like to someday. I'm way down in the dirty south and it has only been cold like 5 day's this winter. It's crazy the flowers are blooming and the honey bees are out and it is the beginning of february! How crazy is that...


----------



## higher self (Feb 4, 2017)

pookie123 said:


> I have no journal , But I have been eyeballing the sky pilot for a while now and plan on trying it soon, as I love the pics I've seen of it.
> I thought of getting it today as it is my birthday but for some reason I did not receive the gold nugget reward for my birthday for some reason. I'll have to check in to that. I was hoping to maybe get them sent out with my testers perhaps since it seems my testers have not been mailed out yet . I'll check tomorrow perhaps if Gu~ is not out on the slopes! I've never been skiing, But would like to someday. I'm way down in the dirty south and it has only been cold like 5 day's this winter. It's crazy the flowers are blooming and the honey bees are out and it is the beginning of february! How crazy is that...


Happy solar return!

When did you sign up? I think you have to register a month before your birthday or something like that.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 4, 2017)

zman33 said:


> Anyone have a journal on the Sky Pilot?


i pic'd up a couple paks back in dec
1 went into water 1st wk of of jan
10(near 100% germ rate) into solo cups around 1-9,
looking good now with a verrry nice aroma on the stem rub,
there's a common smell though out the bunch I can't ID, buts tantilizing for sure.
it could be _"That distinct Alien Tech smell and resin production"_ talked about in the desciption
and the resin production also mentioned is doing its thing, scoping the 1st sets of true leaves they are literally covered with milky white resin heads!
CDDs do the same, you can see it in the CDD x PBOG typoerrors pics

at any rate,
a few more days and Its into 1gal pots and they go under the big boys....
1000W halides and watch em explode with growth.

I love it when this happens

also have a pak of the CDD cross 10days behind the sky pilots

more to come w/pics when things heat up


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 4, 2017)

higher self said:


> Happy solar return!
> 
> When did you sign up? I think you have to register a month before your birthday or something like that.


yeah i registered a little over a year ago and received it last year and my birthdate has been listed since so I don't know why it did not work? Oh well Gu~ will fix it I'm sure. No big deal.


----------



## zman33 (Feb 5, 2017)

pookie123 said:


> I have no journal , But I have been eyeballing the sky pilot for a while now and plan on trying it soon, as I love the pics I've seen of it.
> I thought of getting it today as it is my birthday but for some reason I did not receive the gold nugget reward for my birthday for some reason. I'll have to check in to that. I was hoping to maybe get them sent out with my testers perhaps since it seems my testers have not been mailed out yet . I'll check tomorrow perhaps if Gu~ is not out on the slopes! I've never been skiing, But would like to someday. I'm way down in the dirty south and it has only been cold like 5 day's this winter. It's crazy the flowers are blooming and the honey bees are out and it is the beginning of february! How crazy is that...


Me too ,I feel your pain. My apple tree is already blooming. When it freezes again and it will, all my blooms are going to die. Yea I want to try them Pilots too. This will be my Valentines gift from the wifey!


----------



## zman33 (Feb 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i pic'd up a couple paks back in dec
> 1 went into water 1st wk of of jan
> 10(near 100% germ rate) into solo cups around 1-9,
> looking good now with a verrry nice aroma on the stem rub,
> ...


Can't wait to see those! Thanks for the description. Anxious to get mine


----------



## the gnome (Feb 5, 2017)

has anyone run Sky Pilots into bloom?
seems like i looked and didn't see a thing


----------



## typoerror (Feb 5, 2017)

Yes, I have run sky pilot. They were fantastic. Mostly leaned to the side of star dawg. They are pretty much a back cross after all. I have some pictures on my Insta. I'll try to get them up here.

I have also smoked Gu~'s alien star dawg and it's every bit a good as he describes. The man knows good cannabis for sure.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 9, 2017)

got my copper Chem x RHS seeds a few days ago. Still waiting on my wife's replacements for orgnkids banana kush. Either Durban or OGKB. Figure I'd wait til Monday before I email GU. Depending on how fast trimming goes tonight I'll put up a link to a grownthread either tonight or tomorrow night.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 9, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Yes, I have run sky pilot. They were fantastic. Mostly leaned to the side of star dawg. They are pretty much a back cross after all. I have some pictures on my Insta. I'll try to get them up here.
> I have also smoked Gu~'s alien star dawg and it's every bit a good as he describes. The man knows good cannabis for sure.


yes! makes me want to start the other pak lol.
for get pics up when you get a chance typo.
mine are just starting to sex out, going on 30 days in cups still
so they need to get out but I hate transplanting while they're still in limbo



Amshif87 said:


> got my copper Chem x RHS seeds a few days ago. Still waiting on my wife's replacements for orgnkids banana kush. Either Durban or OGKB. Figure I'd wait til Monday before I email GU. Depending on how fast trimming goes tonight I'll put up a link to a grownthread either tonight or tomorrow night.


nice catch and killer matchup amshif
will there be anymore redhead Xs dropped?


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 9, 2017)

the gnome said:


> yes! makes me want to start the other pak lol.
> for get pics up when you get a chance typo.
> mine are just starting to sex out, going on 30 days in cups still
> so they need to get out but I hate transplanting while they're still in limbo
> ...


I think that it will be a few months. Gotta get the tester results back from people before he starts selling them. Don't want another male that throws hermits like the monster cookie male seemed to. The overflookies was overflo x monster cookies and I don't remember seeing any grows of that cross that had issues but I feel like a lot of the other xs using that male had hermie issues. If you're in the PNW, I'm always down to trade cuts of keepers. PM me if you want.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 9, 2017)

Jamoka, cackkeberry and hibernate on auction for $29.61 right now at greenpoint. You can't beat that. Unless you use the discount code heneedssomemilk to save another 15%. I totally don't work for greenpoint or GU, just spreading the love. But if they did want to send me some free gear, I wouldn't cry. Lol


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 10, 2017)

Started 5 of 10 i95 x rhs testers. 4 showed tap roots overnight. 2 took rapidly, 1 more is right behind going into peat pellet today and the last 2 I'm gonna give a few more days before deciding. These are the 2 fastest I just popped them into their jiffy pellets yesterday morning. Thanks for the opportunity Gu!

Edit: riu won't let me upload photos atm. I will drop the pics once photo upload is back working. I will keep documentation of these in here and in my own thread.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2017)

Might wanna check Greenpoint if $24.28 is a good price for a pack of seeds. Better be fast! Very Fast!


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2017)

Speaking of fast, Greenpoint shipping is on it.


----------



## led2076 (Feb 10, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Speaking of fast, Greenpoint shipping is on it.


I am still waiting on my testers.
@Gu~ must be swamped or has over looked or misplaced order #6743 from Feb. 1st.
room has been empty for 2 days and it is killing me waiting for the testers, especially since I got other options in stash.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 10, 2017)

led2076 said:


> I am still waiting on my testers.
> @Gu~ must be swamped or has over looked or misplaced order #6743 from Feb. 1st.
> room has been empty for 2 days and it is killing me waiting for the testers, especially since I got other options in stash.


Not to speculate too much, but Gu had a large table full of the testers, looked like quite the load to get out. Paid orders might have taken precedence over the testers. The orders I've paid for have all shipped and arrived very fast, 2-3 days.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 10, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> Jamoka, cackkeberry and hibernate on auction for $29.61 right now at greenpoint. You can't beat that. Unless you use the discount code heneedssomemilk to save another 15%. I totally don't work for greenpoint or GU, just spreading the love. But if they did want to send me some free gear, I wouldn't cry. Lol


Sheesh...using the promo code and cashing in my "gold nuggets" gave me an incrdibly cheap pack of cackleberry.

I told GU to stop with the damn sales and auctions. I can't help myself!!! 

(Don't stop)


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 10, 2017)

Gu's shipping is on point , very prompt


----------



## undercovergrow (Feb 10, 2017)

tommarijuana said:


> Gu's shipping is on point , very prompt


how have i not seen this awesome member name before?!? excellent, sir - just excellent.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 10, 2017)

undercovergrow said:


> how have i not seen this awesome member name before?!? excellent, sir - just excellent.





undercovergrow said:


> how have i not seen this awesome member name before?!? excellent, sir - just excellent.


I hide in the shadows keep to myself


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 10, 2017)

i missed out on the RHS tester drop and saw Gu post here saying to email if you missed it and hed try and help out.
sent him an email, he asked what i was looking for. gave him 3 options. didn't hear back, figured he was just busy, which was completely fine and understandable.
got shipping notification a few days ago saying hes sending the indiana bubblegum mix.
doubt any other seedbank or breeder would do this.
thanks Gu ill be sure to document the testers.


----------



## led2076 (Feb 10, 2017)

led2076 said:


> I am still waiting on my testers.
> @Gu~ must be swamped or has over looked or misplaced order #6743 from Feb. 1st.
> room has been empty for 2 days and it is killing me waiting for the testers, especially since I got other options in stash.


got tracking info now. @Gu~ is killing it w/ the sales, auctions, and testers oh my!! lol
sweet


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 10, 2017)

First time grower here...
Have had awesome luck ordering from Gu
between sales and auctions,

Heres my Durban/Redhead testers
6 outta 6 popped
...ok couldnt download photos


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 11, 2017)

Its so hard not to just get more fark how many years trying to score great beans was forever hard now its like how much money can i spend ,these days are so wicked sure i got my share but it was always a mission and usually server would crash and burn lol
I cant decide on skypilot
The deputy
Raindance


----------



## jrock420 (Feb 11, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Its so hard not to just get more fark how many years trying to score great beans was forever hard now its like how much money can i spend ,these days are so wicked sure i got my share but it was always a mission and usually server would crash and burn lol
> I cant decide on skypilot
> The deputy
> Raindance


I'd go sky pilot. Reviews are kick ass for it. Then again all 3 listed are titties and make it a hard choice.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2017)

Auction !


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 11, 2017)

Jesus man, $22 chinook haze, purple badlands and golden nugget. Gu kills it with these auctions


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 12, 2017)

Tried to throw up some pictures, but seems like the photo download has been down for me. Anyways, after 30 hours, 9/11 seeds popped of the Cookies and Cream x RHS. All the seeds are in soil I'll get pictures up as soon as those services are running. Going to start a proper journal in the next couple of days.


----------



## pookie123 (Feb 12, 2017)

Those should turn out good from the pics i've seen of the cookies n cream. I have some cookies and chem i still have yet to run. My Durban x RHS should be here monday had to wait awhile as I picked the Ghost train haze x RHS but it turned out that he made a mistake and the Ghost train are not available yet so I had to pick another choice, But the durban should be good to go.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 12, 2017)

pookie123 said:


> Those should turn out good from the pics i've seen of the cookies n cream. I have some cookies and chem i still have yet to run. My Durban x RHS should be here monday had to wait awhile as I picked the Ghost train haze x RHS but it turned out that he made a mistake and the Ghost train are not available yet so I had to pick another choice, But the durban should be good to go.


Had the same situation with my wife's pack. Mine got here on Tuesday and her replacement choice got here today. OGKB. Wish pics were up. I'm really excited about the cookies and Chem. I got emails 3 times over the last year saying hey we're back in stock and I could never justify dropping $100 on them at that exact moment and they never stayed in stock for more than a day or 2. I was psyched to see it come up right after rent and PGE had been paid so I swooped em. I had 9/9 come up and saved 3 seeds in case of a zombie apocalypse.


----------



## mrfreshy (Feb 12, 2017)

I also picked a tester that was not available, the Orgnkds banana kush x RHS (hope this means there is going to be a Orgnkds banana x Stardawg, its the stuff of dreams). So Gu offered a replacement, so I went with OGKB too. I hadnt recieved mine, so I reached out to Gu. Super quick reply and all problem solved and they showed up the next day. Thanks again @Gu~ !!

I received my OGKB x RHS yesterday. I think they were in my mailbox for a minute before i snagged them to get to crackin. They have been in a shot glass for 14 hours and 3 have tails going. So into the paper towel. I'll be running 5 beans the first go through.

I too will be running a full journal of this, as soon as it gets interesting. I'll be running 50/50 coco and rocks. Not sure which Nutrient line to go with, I have full line ups of New millenium, elite, cyco, nectar for the gods, bio-bizz, and age old.

Lets have some Fun!


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 12, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> Jesus man, $22 chinook haze, purple badlands and golden nugget. Gu kills it with these auctions


Man, I haven't been able to stay awake long enough for the price to get that low. When did you see them yesterday if I may inquire?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I also picked a tester that was not available, the Orgnkds banana kush x RHS (hope this means there is going to be a Orgnkds banana x Stardawg, its the stuff of dreams). So Gu offered a replacement, so I went with OGKB too. I hadnt recieved mine, so I reached out to Gu. Super quick reply and all problem solved and they showed up the next day. Thanks again @Gu~ !!
> 
> I received my OGKB x RHS yesterday. I think they were in my mailbox for a minute before i snagged them to get to crackin. They have been in a shot glass for 14 hours and 3 have tails going. So into the paper towel. I'll be running 5 beans the first go through.
> 
> ...


He has a cross called Texas Butter, its OBK x Stardawg. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/greenpoint-seeds/products/banana-kush-x-star-dawg


----------



## mrfreshy (Feb 12, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few more Cookies and Chem shits from today.
> 
> 
> He has a cross called Texas Butter, its OBK x Stardawg. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/greenpoint-seeds/products/banana-kush-x-star-dawg


Thank you for the heads up. It has always been sold out when I have been browsing, so I never dove deeper.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Thank you for the heads up. It has always been sold out when I have been browsing, so I never dove deeper.


I know, I saw it available a few months ago, but it was gone quickly. Sounds like a great cross.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> Man, I haven't been able to stay awake long enough for the price to get that low. When did you see them yesterday if I may inquire?


It was like 11:15 am Pacific time. I noticed a couple hours later they were back up to 59. They had a hidden reserve so I have a feeling it was $20. I feel like a crackhead with those auctions. I'm almost buying seeds I don't even really have any interest in running just because they're so cheap.


mrfreshy said:


> I also picked a tester that was not available, the Orgnkds banana kush x RHS (hope this means there is going to be a Orgnkds banana x Stardawg, its the stuff of dreams). So Gu offered a replacement, so I went with OGKB too. I hadnt recieved mine, so I reached out to Gu. Super quick reply and all problem solved and they showed up the next day. Thanks again @Gu~ !!
> 
> I received my OGKB x RHS yesterday. I think they were in my mailbox for a minute before i snagged them to get to crackin. They have been in a shot glass for 14 hours and 3 have tails going. So into the paper towel. I'll be running 5 beans the first go through.
> 
> ...


I'm going to be doing my OGKB xRHS now too. I'll probably pop 9 out of the 12 I received. I'll grow the link to the thread up. Should get a little more exciting once pics are back.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 12, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> It was like 11:15 am Pacific time. I noticed a couple hours later they were back up to 59. They had a hidden reserve so I have a feeling it was $20. I feel like a crackhead with those auctions. I'm almost buying seeds I don't even really have any interest in running just because they're so cheap.
> 
> 
> I had some good golden goat last spring. That nugget looks like one my wife would like.


----------



## Amshif87 (Feb 12, 2017)

When I was in NJ we were getting some really good golden goat from Colorado. I enjoyed the high a lot but the taste was unremarkable enough that 2 years later I couldn't begin to tell you what it tasted like. Could have been a bad example though. The 5 packs we got were definitely very commercial. Some even had barcode stickers on vac packaging still. Probably pumped full of chem mutes, sprayed with forbid 3 weeks into flower and given a 2 day flush. Lol. God bless big Canna


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 13, 2017)

My RHS testers are in the mailbox. I'm not sure which cross I ended up with but I'm looking forward to popping them.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2017)

I ordered Hibernate noon Friday here noon Monday. Greenpoint emails me to tell me they are here already and it's a day ahead of time. Got them super cheap on reverse auction.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 24, 2017)

About time the forums came back online. Anyways, cookies and cream x Red are all in soil and growing beautifully. 10/11 and only giving them compost tea at the moment. I'll upload pictures as soon as that option is available.


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

Every last one of these ghost town f2s is badass....like wow
Mass nuggets, grease coated nuggets, can smell bags of OG bliss in my future.


----------



## higher self (Feb 24, 2017)

Never got those durban testers from sending an email  Oh well too late for those testers now, hope yalls turns out dank!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Every last one of these ghost town f2s is badass....like wow
> Mass nuggets, grease coated nuggets, can smell bags of OG bliss in my future.


Yo Gen post some pics on the gram. Would love to see those beauties


----------



## typoerror (Feb 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Every last one of these ghost town f2s is badass....like wow
> Mass nuggets, grease coated nuggets, can smell bags of OG bliss in my future.


yup. i had 9 females and 2 weren't keepers only because the other 7 yielded more. absolutely amazing stuff. the picture on the website is mine. i'm growing the star dawg bx now hoping to get some ghost town leanings. i need some ghost town in my life!

photo bomb commence...

click the red x to view picture... lol sorry, its not my fault.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 24, 2017)

chem dd x red head tester updates...

again, click red x to view picture

all 11 seeds popped


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

Man..them all look great..





Your pic...healthy plantspecies, that's what my next run will look like.


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 24, 2017)

typoerror said:


> chem dd x red head tester updates...
> 
> again, click red x to view picture
> 
> all 11 seeds popped


 Looking good, how many days in ?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 24, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Looking good, how many days in ?


they have been in dirt for 9 days.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 25, 2017)

none of the pics are shiwong up?
can anyone see them?


genuity said:


> Every last one of these ghost town f2s is badass....like wow
> Mass nuggets, grease coated nuggets, can smell bags of OG bliss in my future.


yup, I keep hearing that about those GT-F2s
I was hoping it would be released with the red headed stranger drop


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> none of the pics are shiwong up?
> can anyone see them?
> 
> 
> ...


You have to click on the X to see the pics.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 25, 2017)

yeah g, i finally did that.
seeing a tentfull wall to wall ghost towns are making me slobber
where's the spitoon! 


I see some of the chemDDs are making the rounds,
so I started a pak a few wks back.
nearly all are spindly cornstalks very make male looking phenos.
Ive never run any of the straight Chems so i dunno if this is a common trait
that they do?
4th-5-6th nodes and just touch of growth on the laterals
this stage they should have nice side branching


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 25, 2017)

Whats funny though, if you click on the reply the pictures will appear...


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2017)

Got a Black Gold at 30 days and it building buds and has gained well through stretch. Structure is hybrid with thick branches and chunky lookin' buds, leaves are wide but long. We LST everything and this plant is ideal with nice branching. No odor report yet. Vigorous and darker than most. 

Looking forward to this with such a mix x of Chems.

Just put 4 Dream Catcher beans in the paper towel for Monday morning planting.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2017)

Cookies and Chem.


----------



## genuity (Feb 25, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem.


Damn them look badass


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem.


I was about to type that I wished I could see you pics and then boom there they are when I hit the reply tab 
Those girls look AWESOME!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem.


Beautiful plants brother. What's the smell coming off them?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I was about to type that I wished I could see you pics and then boom there they are when I hit the reply tab
> Those girls look AWESOME!


Thanks man.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Beautiful plants brother. What's the smell coming off them?


When I rub the stem or sugar leaves I get everything for lime candy, fruity pebbles to a pine-sol with a little skunky chem funk.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 26, 2017)

I so often get aromas when opening bag or jar that may be very strong to overwhelming but cannot identify it, no matter how I try. At the same time, it may be utterly captivating. I can't put a label on it except a general woody or incense or pine if that.

I would never make it as a coffee taster. I use a small round container for fish hooks that have had no pot in 'me for 8 years and it still smells like burned gunpowder and pepper when I open it.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Feb 26, 2017)

I emailed greenpoint to see if he was doing any more copper chem xs, ran a pack n got nothing but goodness. Gu said copper chem is only available now thru crosses. Kicking myself for not taking cuts.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2017)

typoerror said:


> yup. i had 9 females and 2 weren't keepers only because the other 7 yielded more. absolutely amazing stuff. the picture on the website is mine. i'm growing the star dawg bx now hoping to get some ghost town leanings. i need some ghost town in my life!
> 
> photo bomb commence...
> 
> click the red x to view picture... lol sorry, its not my fault.





typoerror said:


> yup. i had 9 females and 2 weren't keepers only because the other 7 yielded more. absolutely amazing stuff. the picture on the website is mine. i'm growing the star dawg bx now hoping to get some ghost town leanings. i need some ghost town in my life!


Beautiful work my man. How is the smoke?


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem.


holy shit great job


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> holy shit great job


Thanks man.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 26, 2017)

@Gu. Thanks for the opportunity and taking the time to test everything you put out.

Cookies and Cream X RHS

Feb 6
 

Feb 6
 

Feb 8. 10/11 germinated
 

Feb 13. Nothing but water for the next 2-3 weeks. 
 

Feb 24


----------



## genuity (Feb 26, 2017)

1 of the ghost towns 
 
Not super healthy, but the clone run will be.


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 26, 2017)

My two week old Durban/RHS


----------



## typoerror (Feb 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful work my man. How is the smoke?


best i've ever grown, smelled, tasted and/or smoked. it's absolutely incredible. i didn't keep any because i was moving to Colorado at the time and didn't want to smuggle plants across the country. i kick myself everyday for that decision and will donate a kidney for a few packs. punch a baby. disappear your mother in law. you name it. ok. seriously. i won't disappear her but seriously, how many pack you got?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2017)

4 Dream Catchers have tails and have hit the dirt. I have 1 Black Gold at 32 days and making buds. Big, strong and vigorous hybreeds.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 4 Dream Catchers have tails and have hit the dirt. I have 1 Black Gold at 32 days and making buds. Big, strong and vigorous hybreeds.


Heard good things about both the Dream Catcher and Black Gold. I already picked up packs of both and I'll be throwing in both very soon.

Heard with the Dream Catcher (Blue Dream x Star Dawg) the blueberry smell really POPS compared to the typical blue dream.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2017)

My Cookies and Cream X Red Headed Stranger testers are 1 week old today. Dropped 7 seeds and had 6 crack open. Put all 7 in soil, but only 6 sprouted. One of the 6 damped off and croaked. Here are the five that are left.


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2017)

Man....I don't know,but I'm liking these monster cookies crosses..
I think I'm going to pop venom og x monster cookies next...

Anybody got pics of that one?


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 28, 2017)

Super sour fire OG x Stardawg at day 58


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Feb 28, 2017)

more


----------



## greencropper (Feb 28, 2017)

nearly time for another sale?....


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 28, 2017)

just popped 20 hibernates.
did 10 direct and 10 papertowel. 
well see which end up faster.
i'll get some pics when they start poppin


----------



## hockeybry2 (Feb 28, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies and Chem.


Oh I like that


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 28, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Oh I like that


Thanks man.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 1, 2017)

Tester Update....
OGKB x RHS
I have attempted to crack 7 seeds. So far only 2 have germinated, both after some scuffing and some time. I think that there is 1 more thinking about breaking the surface, but I'll have to wait.
The 5 I popped originally had my normal bath , nothing. Then I went to a paper towel after some scuffs, and I received 1 tail. At this point i just put the remaining 4 into root riot cubes, 1 popped up after 13 days.

I decided to make sure that it wasn't me, so I ran a control test with a Skypilot seed from the wild west series. I win either way, but after 24 hours there was a tail on the skypilot and nothing on the OGKB x RHS. And finally I have attempted another control test last night with another random seed I had laying around. Time will tell either way.

Now that they have broken ground, I will begin a journal with the link in my signature. I'll do photo updates every day or 2, with feeding information updated weekly.

Here are the photos.


   
OGKBxRHS on the right

How are yours doing??

.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 1, 2017)

Here are mine, day 17, Durban/RHS
Soaked 5 seeds for 24 hours
Planted in coco with canna a+b, rizo
All 5 beans popped within 24 hrs
48 watts cfl 18/6
Upgrading lighting within few days
Please critique


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 1, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Speaking of fast, Greenpoint shipping is on it.


eeh idk about all that, i've only ordered from them once, paid for the 3 day delivery bs, got my seeds like 5 days after that 3 day promise....
was not to happy about that.

anyhow, can some of you link me links to your grows of black gold. please and thank you.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2017)

I have a Black Gold but no photos. It's at 4 weeks and is above average in size looking like a balanced Indy/sat. Bigger than average with nice branching, trains well. Not real frosty yet. Early. I bought it because of overwhelming Chem genetics with a teeny tiny bit of Afghan. Looking good today!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 3, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have a Black Gold but no photos. It's at 4 weeks and is above average in size looking like a balanced Indy/sat. Bigger than average with nice branching, trains well. Not real frosty yet. Early. I bought it because of overwhelming Chem genetics with a teeny tiny bit of Afghan. Looking good today!


hey thanks for the insight.
what kinda smells is she giving off?


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a copperchem and chem dd x stardawg in veg ,might use both as mothers 
Smoking copperchem my friend grew from clones i gave out and it is such beautiful weed and smokes so yummy


----------



## ray098 (Mar 3, 2017)

Buzzard blues about 3 months old


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2017)

Cookies n Chem out of the tent for some shots. Probably chop her next week.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 4, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies n Chem out of the tent for some shots. Probably chop her next week.


Nice


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 4, 2017)

Every pheno I've seen of that cookies and chem has been crazy chem Dom, how're the terpz on those?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Every pheno I've seen of that cookies and chem has been crazy chem Dom, how're the terpz on those?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Lime candy, pine-sol, skunky, fruity pebbles fun.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice


Thank you.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 4, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies n Chem out of the tent for some shots. Probably chop her next week.


God damn brother, beautiful work!!!!! I wish i would have had the chance to get my hands onto those. 

Im still working with the OGKBxRHS another one decided to shoot its head out of the soil after 8 days. Its a lighter shade of green like 1 of the other 2. I have high hopes for these little one, just have to remember to not hug too tightly.

-Freshy


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 4, 2017)

Auction up right now at greenpoint, looks like it just started.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 4, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Auction up right now at greenpoint, looks like it just started.


. 
Seems to be a glitch, because the price has remained the same for quite a while.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> God damn brother, beautiful work!!!!! I wish i would have had the chance to get my hands onto those.
> 
> Im still working with the OGKBxRHS another one decided to shoot its head out of the soil after 8 days. Its a lighter shade of green like 1 of the other 2. I have high hopes for these little one, just have to remember to not hug too tightly.
> 
> -Freshy


Thanks man, I have the OGKBxRHS as well. I'm hoping to pop them before too long.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 4, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> .
> Seems to be a glitch, because the price has remained the same for quite a while.


 Yeah, i noticed that too


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 5, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies n Chem out of the tent for some shots. Probably chop her next week.


Killed it my brother. Makes me want to pop mines hard lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 5, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Killed it my brother. Makes me want to pop mines hard lol


Thanks man, I have another 6 beans just waiting.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 7, 2017)

Cookies and Cream X RHS are looking a little pale but the will pull through. I had some unexpected company for three days and I had to shut the grow down for two and a half of those days. They actually look better than I thought they would. I up potted them this evening and gave them a light feeding so they should take off any day. These are 15 days from sprout.


----------



## BIGNUTS (Mar 7, 2017)

I found this on another site. Is Greenpoints RHS from this line? This is the most recent Hybrid between Funkfingers, Tierra Rojo and I.
This is our homage to the great Willie Nelson, and being that there are already a few Willie Nelson varieties around, we decided to give a Nelson named strain a new twist.
Funkfingers and TR found a stellar Tom Hill Haze male while running some packs. This one male stood out, having the shortest nodes and having a lighting flower set for a haze, not to mention that he reeks like green curry. anyway, the perfect mate for the haze male of course is the Fort Collins Williams Wonder. Selfhemployed found this plant, thanks guy, and has more info on it. But it for sure is an old SSSC var. just, so totally different than any other I've found.
This cross just came out of the testing phase, grown by Tr and some by me. and I gotta say damn! The flowers range from Citrus, Hops, soft, creamy, floral, to intense lavender eucalyptus and spicy haze. the majority of the plants grown out have exhibited a strong degree of uniformity. An odd two or three have not shot to the moon like the others, being more willies dom. The majority of the plants gather the best of both parents, smell density and structure. enjoy guys and gals


----------



## typoerror (Mar 7, 2017)

same rhs.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 7, 2017)

March 6. Started adding a very diluted dose of nutrients 4 days ago and these ladies (100% I hope) began to really take off.

(Cookies and Cream x RHS).


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 13, 2017)

As always quick delivery from @Gu Been wanting to grow something from Cannaventures for a while now. Excited to try something this breeder refers to as his a HolyGrail strain. I'll be popping these next month.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 13, 2017)

Black Gold at 45 days is putting on weight with nice dense nugs and making frost. Good size plant and is drinking heavily. Leaning a bit to Sativa traits with very firm flowers. Just a matter of time now. Color is a deeper green longish leaves

Also have 4 Dreamcatcher in early veg, 2 weeks out of the ground. Nice strong plants. Looks like an interesting cross.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2017)

Cookies & Cream X RHS bounced back pretty good considering they were so pale. I may switch the lights in two weeks, depending on how they look.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 14, 2017)

I got 3 females from my California Cannons starting to pack frost at day 20. 
Got some mysterious smells..not super loud yet. I was thinking I would get something like bad breath but the one is more like walking into a dentist office. Never smelled that one before! Lookin good tho love the double serrated leaves on all the girls!


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 14, 2017)

Here are a couple of my Durban/RHS day 34
One of them keeps sky rokketing right into the lights, the others are short n stokky


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 16, 2017)

put down 2 packs of hibernates (21 seeds)
only about half made it up


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 16, 2017)

11/11 germination on my Doc Holiday Woohoo!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 16, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> 11/11 germination on my Doc Holiday Woohoo!


I have just about every pack of green point seeds I've wanted except for the doc. Heard nothing but good about those... yield potency.. bag appeal.. smell.. good luck on your run.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 16, 2017)

Seems like a lot of people have had good luck with Greenpoint seeds including myself.

But what are the smoke reports on some of the strains ??

I'm sure it's out there but I just haven't looked.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 16, 2017)

I can't wait to pop these.


----------



## bighitter420 (Mar 16, 2017)

I have run a couple of Tomahawk and one Cookies n Chem, both strains are fantastic but the cookies n chem was special. Still depressed that my clones didnt make it, but I think there is plenty more fire in those seeds.

Sky Pilot and Cowboy Kush are up next and then OGKB x RHS and Garlix. 
Im diggin the greenpoint.

Id also like to add that gu is great to deal with. I had a hiccup on an order and he was great to communicate with and made things right.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 16, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> I have run a couple of Tomahawk and one Cookies n Chem, both strains are fantastic but the cookies n chem was special. Still depressed that my clones didnt make it, but I think there is plenty more fire in those seeds.
> 
> Sky Pilot and Cowboy Kush are up next and then OGKB x RHS and Garlix.
> Im diggin the greenpoint.
> ...


let me know how the OGKB works out for you @bighitter420. I threw all of mine down and only 4 popped. And I popped so many other beans to use as controls while testing, now I have an incredibly full veg area.

-Freshy-


----------



## sallygram (Mar 16, 2017)

I Have a couple RHS hybrids and am impressed so far. The Bruce Banner x RHS is growing so fast in veg I keep on mistaking it for some other strains that have been in my veg room for about a month longer. I Have about 12 of their strains going right now, I am pretty impressed and even more impressed with their customer service.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 16, 2017)

sallygram said:


> I Have a couple RHS hybrids and am impressed so far. The Bruce Banner x RHS is growing so fast in veg I keep on mistaking it for some other strains that have been in my veg room for about a month longer. I Have about 12 of their strains going right now, I am pretty impressed and even more impressed with their customer service.


2 of my 4 have begun to take off, the other 2 are still chilling in Solo cups


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2017)

Just starting to cure Cookies n Chem.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 17, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just starting to cure Cookies n Chem.
> View attachment 3907769
> 
> 
> View attachment 3907764 View attachment 3907766 View attachment 3907767


Why cant you be my neighbor? That looks so nice and sparkly.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 18, 2017)

Hibernate from green point 11/12 popped and 11/11 came out of the soil

9 are in my tent 2 are outside 

They are currently 3 weeks old from germination


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2017)

Hibernate will have a run here soon! Orders from wife.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 18, 2017)

My ace high weren't so lucky only 5 of the 11 made it out of the soil and 1 of the 5 was a super mutant lol but it got topped and fixed it from there and the other 4 are very happy and healthy and are 5 weeks old


----------



## Dream Beaver (Mar 19, 2017)

cant remember if I posted this yet

Stardawg Bx1 - Wonderful Herb. I get super unique smells like black licorice and anise or some other complex spices. It's simply amazing.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

Uh oh.. gotta watch this bitch. Good reminder these are chem and ogs. I had buds on my petioles before but not quite like this lol


----------



## clorbag (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Uh oh.. gotta watch this bitch. Good reminder these are chem and ogs. I had buds on my petioles before but not quite like this lol
> View attachment 3909575


What causes the pistel to do that?

That's better than my last batch of seeds I started. They were feminized and when I flipped em to flower huge colas of seeds in every single one...


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

clorbag said:


> What causes the pistel to do that?
> 
> That's better than my last batch of seeds I started. They were feminized and when I flipped em to flower huge colas of seeds in every single one...


Found 3 herm sacks total. Two on petioles and one on a side bud. Not sure what pissed them off but didn't find any on the others.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Found 3 herm sacks total. Two on petioles and one on a side bud. Not sure what pissed them off but didn't find any on the others.[/QUOTE
> How long did you veg them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Uh oh.. gotta watch this bitch. Good reminder these are chem and ogs. I had buds on my petioles before but not quite like this lol
> View attachment 3909575


I have had this happen on a Misty X Ice I brought to an f4, way back.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 19, 2017)

Not sure exactly how long but I waited for them to show sex and uneven branching. It's not a big deal really only took a pic cuz I thought it was interesting. Chem gonna chem



Bakersfield said:


> I have had this happen on a Misty X Ice I brought to an f4, way back.


Good stuff man yeah I get nanners almost every late flower on my Sourdxog but never seen them like that. I'm not one to fret as long as I find any seeds before I squish them up! Nothing worse than a nice squeeze ruined by seed juice


----------



## clorbag (Mar 19, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Not sure exactly how long but I waited for them to show sex and uneven branching. It's not a big deal really only took a pic cuz I thought it was interesting. Chem gonna chem
> 
> 
> Good stuff man yeah I get nanners almost every late flower on my Sourdxog but never seen them like that. I'm not one to fret as long as I find any seeds before I squish them up! Nothing worse than a nice squeeze ruined by seed juice


Whats better squeezing them or snipping them off with the branch?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 20, 2017)

I have had zero intersex issues on the 5 packs I've run from greenpoint with the stardog male with the exception of the Bruce Banner x.

I've picked plenty of random late nannies in the past with other strains but the BB3 x stardog went full hern at 3.5 weeks and very rarely do i cut em down but 3 of them did.

Once again, only pack outta em that did this and I don't care bc I blame the bb3. All the others have been well above average imo.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Yeah I'm bout 3.5 weeks in too. It could have been the Tahoe, this is the most Tahoe leaning pheno imo with less fingers on the leaves and very piney.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> cant remember if I posted this yet
> 
> Stardawg Bx1 - Wonderful Herb. I get super unique smells like black licorice and anise or some other complex spices. It's simply amazing.
> 
> View attachment 3909254


when was this released?
will it come around again..... hope so


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> I have had zero intersex issues on the 5 packs I've run from greenpoint with the stardog male with the exception of the Bruce Banner x.
> 
> I've picked plenty of random late nannies in the past with other strains but the BB3 x stardog went full hern at 3.5 weeks and very rarely do i cut em down but 3 of them did.
> 
> Once again, only pack outta em that did this and I don't care bc I blame the bb3. All the others have been well above average imo.


Thanks for the heads up on The Deputy. I have a full pack of them growing now. I'll be keeping a vigilant eye out for early nanners.
I've got a herm plant from another breeder I'm getting ready to cull.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Some more pics for ya guys at day 26 here. The first two are the plant I mentioned and put in a full garden shot. Its not perfect by any means but these plants don't have a terrible life either


----------



## clorbag (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Some more pics for ya guys at day 26 here. The first two are the plant I mentioned and put in a full garden shot. Its not perfect by any means but these plants don't have a terrible life eitherView attachment 3909845 View attachment 3909846 View attachment 3909847


They're looking pretty damn good to me


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Yeah I'm bout 3.5 weeks in too. It could have been the Tahoe, this is the most Tahoe leaning pheno imo with less fingers on the leaves and very piney.


Tahoe isn't piney, the 3-4 blades leaves are tho.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Tahoe isn't piney, the 3-4 blades leaves are tho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not but pretty sure you will find pine in just about any og progeny. Not saying it's like Tahoe..these are all heavy stardawg dom. Never grew Tahoe or any elites for that matter but it is the most like an og out the bunch


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Maybe not but pretty sure you will find pine in just about any og progeny. Not saying it's like Tahoe..these are all heavy stardawg dom. Never grew Tahoe or any elites for that matter but it is the most like an og out the bunch


All the true ogs I've grown are straight gas and some sour or earth depending on variety. Kirkwood of and pine og/Xmas tree oh have pine but they're crosses. I've had my cut of Tahoe since 06 so not like 90s but mine looks and stacks more like tk than the Tahoe that's being passed around these days from CCS beans. The Tahoe the dvg uses is the same one that IHG uses, and that one was found in a pheno hunt of Cali con Tahoe beans. So probably Tahoe x sfv if he used regs , Tahoe s1s if he used fems(which I hope that as they're breeding with them they used the regs). Any situation, not true Tahoe. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Black Gold at 45 days is putting on weight with nice dense nugs and making frost. Good size plant and is drinking heavily. Leaning a bit to Sativa traits with very firm flowers. Just a matter of time now. Color is a deeper green longish leaves
> 
> Also have 4 Dreamcatcher in early veg, 2 weeks out of the ground. Nice strong plants. Looks like an interesting cross.




Hey I just picked up black gold, how is she for odor? I'm planning a grow journal.
Easy feeding? Any info youve got would be greatly appreciated. Can't find any grow journals lol


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> All the true ogs I've grown are straight gas and some sour or earth depending on variety. Kirkwood of and pine og/Xmas tree oh have pine but they're crosses. I've had my cut of Tahoe since 06 so not like 90s but mine looks and stacks more like tk than the Tahoe that's being passed around these days from CCS beans. The Tahoe the dvg uses is the same one that IHG uses, and that one was found in a pheno hunt of Cali con Tahoe beans. So probably Tahoe x sfv if he used regs , Tahoe s1s if he used fems(which I hope that as they're breeding with them they used the regs). Any situation, not true Tahoe.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Looks kinda like this one from RD. This pheno I've always thought was TK dom based on the look and strong pine lemon smell. Oh there's lots of gas and reeks like a skunk in your pocket but I'm talking the smell I get from rubbing resin off the leaves. Very piney this one! 
Not sure what else to say unless you're doubting the lineage stated by the breeder. Like I said I don't have the elite cuts I base mostly on forum word of mouth and leafly. Pretty much all ogs have the pine in the flavor smell profile listed there. Open the jar with that plant I posted below and it's all pine, squish it and you get mad lemon, break it up and it's gas and skunks. 
My calicon clones are usually lemon candy but I noticed if they are consistently overfeed they're straight diesel and burning rubber.
I digress..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Looks kinda like this one from RD. This pheno I've always thought was TK dom based on the look and strong pine lemon smell. Oh there's lots of gas and reeks like a skunk in your pocket but I'm talking the smell I get from rubbing resin off the leaves. Very piney this one!
> Not sure what else to say unless you're doubting the lineage stated by the breeder. Like I said I don't have the elite cuts I base mostly on forum word of mouth and leafly. Pretty much all ogs have the pine in the flavor smell profile listed there. Open the jar with that plant I posted below and it's all pine, squish it and you get mad lemon, break it up and it's gas and skunks.
> My calicon clones are usually lemon candy but I noticed if they are consistently overfeed they're straight diesel and burning rubber.
> I digress..


That plant pictures looks quite a bit more like starfighter than any og IVe ever seen. So probably stardawg Dom, pine is not an og trait I will tell you from first hand experience of over 12 years running ogs there are of crosses like pine og and Kirkwood og that do have the pine terpz. But they're labeled "pine" og and "Kirkwood" og, neither are true ogs, just crosses. 

I actually have both in my garden right tbow so I can show you starfighter vs og lol. 

Starfighter leaves










Og leaves


















Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## clorbag (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> That plant pictures looks quite a bit more like starfighter than any og IVe ever seen. So probably stardawg Dom, pine is not an og trait I will tell you from first hand experience of over 12 years running ogs there are of crosses like pine og and Kirkwood og that do have the pine terpz. But they're labeled "pine" og and "Kirkwood" og, neither are true ogs, just crosses.
> 
> I actually have both in my garden right tbow so I can show you starfighter vs og lol.
> 
> ...


My ace high are showing the same Starfighter leave traits as the pics you posted. And my hibernate are showing the leaves like the of pic.

top pic is ace high bottom is hibernate


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

clorbag said:


> My ace high are showing the same Starfighter leave traits as the pics you posted. And my hibernate are showing the leaves like the of pic.
> 
> top pic is ace high bottom is hibernate


Sort of. That second pic of yours actually has the starfighter leaf trait haah. It's that little additional dude on those fatty leaves. But yeah the first pic it structurally similar to starfighter. But these little mutant dudes will always pop up.




the og leaves I posted were specifically the four blades leaves on them. Lots of plants do the 3s these days, but every true og and of Dom cross I've ever run throws 4 blades leaves. It's a dominant trait. Here are some of the babies from a cross of mine where Tahoe dominates lineage.












about 60-80% of any cross I use it in throws this trait 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Can you tell this is the same plant? Did you see those internodes? Yeah it's an og cross just like straighter is.. Google og kush taste evertone says pine sol earth. Usually when one person is telling you something and the masses are telling you the opposite you go with the masses.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's a 4 blade on the bottom of that plant to make ya happy


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm +1 on greenpoint so far paid credit recieved three days later ,over the weekend. Followup email after delivery within the hour. Good tracking even.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Can you tell this is the same plant? Did you see those internodes? Yeah it's an og cross just like straighter is.. Google og kush taste evertone says pine sol earth. Usually when one person is telling you something and the masses are telling you the opposite you go with the masses.


Keep googling info about weed and you'll believe og kush came from some hippy bagseed at a dead show, oh wait...Was that chemdog now, and that cookies is an "F1 Durban" x og(it's not)...Stories are stories, I've been around and grown og for over 10 years and I am from where its from. Pine is not an og trait. Keep quoting Google and I'll keep telling you you're wrong. Starfighter is not a og cross either. Your info is not good. Go do some more reading and research, if you Google enough you might get a good idea of which info is false and which is true. Seedfinder has GDP listed as big Bud x urkel...Ken estes claims he got it from a native American chief...Oh wait....No he remember he bred it from big Bud and urkel no American chief.....

Edit: I lied Tahoe is somewhere in the lineage of starfighter because of Tahoe alien. It's deep in the cross though and starfighter does not resemble og. 

"Google says pine!"
Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here's an example of wrong info from Google




can you tell me the problem with Tahoe OG Kush lineage being 
Og kush(Tahoe cut) x sfv...?

Why is sfv in Tahoes lineage on Google/seedfinder? I guarantee it's not, and if Josh d of therealogkushstory is legit and his story is right, they're all the same cut, meaning Tahoe ghost and sfv are the same cut...You think that too because of Google?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## clorbag (Mar 20, 2017)

I see that leaf you were talking about kmog. I didn't see it on my phone.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 20, 2017)

*Order summary*



 Cackleberry × 1
10 Regular Seeds
$67.77

Discount (xxxxx-xxxxxx)

*$-67.77*
Subtotal

*$0.00*
Shipping

*$5.54*
Total

*$5.54 USD
*
Gold points from signing, up starting account, like on facebook, post on facebook, free cackleberry just pay shipping,
lol if this shit is decent, call me a loyal customer.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

clorbag said:


> I see that leaf you were talking about kmog. I didn't see it on my phone.


As zigoro pointed out there is Tahoe In the lineage of starfighter so the extra blade may be a passed passed on version of the 4s. 

Ogs tend to put out 3 and four blades leaves and when you grow them out big, 5s. Very unusual to see 7s on ogs,l. Starfighter has more like 6s 7s 8s and 9s. But where most pot plants kick out odd numbered blades, both strains mentioned carry the mutant even blades leaves. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Here's an example of wrong info from Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Search og kush taste anything from the farm to high times to various lab tests showing pinene all over the net. 
You been growing that cut for 12 yrs and she looks like that?? That shit should be the picture of health id be embarrassed to post that up! 
But hey you know it all I guess that's what they're supposed to look like.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Search og kush taste anything from the farm to high times to various lab tests showing pinene all over the net.
> You been growing that cut for 12 yrs and she looks like that?? That shit should be the picture of health id be embarrassed to post that up!
> But hey you know it all I guess that's what they're supposed to look like.


You just quoted high times as a reliable source. I see where you get your info. You're an idiot if you think my plants to look unhealthy.





















So what would you be embarrassed to post?
Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

You're actually an idiot anyway for quoting high times as a reliable source of information. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Haha yup lots of burnt tips n tox mag lockout heat stress bs. 12 years get a grip dude. Got one shot of healthy plants in there good job..


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Haha yup lots of burnt tips n tox mag lockout heat stress bs. 12 years get a grip dude. Got one shot of healthy plants in there good job..


Are you referring to the fading plant with burnt tips, lol. You obviously have no idea what you're talking about. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> You're actually an idiot anyway for quoting high times as a reliable source of information. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Hmm you said that already. I can smell the hair burning stop trying to think bro it's not working


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Lol dark green burnt tips fade. Yummy


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Enough of us acting like teenagers dude take it to pm if u wanna go at it.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Enough of us acting like teenagers dude take it to pm if u wanna go at it.


Lol, you don't even know what a healthy flush looks like, purple...Not dark green.




it's not heat and tox dumdum, it's called deficient as fuck from 0ppm water for the past week in ebb n flow. You really need to do some research if you don't know what plants a couple days before harvest should look like compared to early flowring plants. Literally all you've proven is how little you know about what your are talking about.




I bet you'll call light burn toxicity too. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

Here, this should help you recognize deficiencies so you can appropriately attend to your plants. Lol.






Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Your veg plants are healthy..mostly. Your flowers are locked out that it not fade. Faded plants are yellow or purple with no tip burn and very little green. Yours are dark green with purple from p and mg lockout probably from low ph caused by overfeeding. The edges of your leaves are standing up from heat stress. You need to rethink the last 12 years of your life man. Btw cool thumb ring lol.


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

You got any greenpoint stuff or you wanna keep ruining gus thread. If u got more to say take it to pm dude let's stop being rude to everyone here so we can be rude to each other in private


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Hmm you said that already. I can smell the hair burning stop trying to think bro it's not working


Reading comprehension, bud. Reiterating/finality of thought was that post....

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Your veg plants are healthy..mostly. Your flowers are locked out that it not fade. Faded plants are yellow or purple with no tip burn and very little green. Yours are dark green with purple from p and mg lockout probably from low ph caused by overfeeding. The edges of your leaves are standing up from heat stress. You need to rethink the last 12 years of your life man. Btw cool thumb ring lol.


All the pictures I posted are flowring plants. The few that you think have burnt tips, actually have deficiencies because they have been flushed with clean water in hydro. Causing those n/p/k calcium magnesium etc deficiencies. The late flowering plants pictured are literally a couple days from harvest. Hence the deficiencies.




here's one from when I started reducing feed. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> <b>You just quoted high times as a reliable source. I see where you get your info. You're an idiot </b> if you think my plants to look unhealthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kmog33 said:


> <b>You're actually an idiot anyway </b>for quoting high times as a reliable source of information. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



Stop it..you are hurting me. Too...clever...


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 20, 2017)

ziggaro said:


> Stop it..you are hurting me. Too...clever...


Resin taco vs heat stress...




I bet you also think that one is heat stress. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## ziggaro (Mar 20, 2017)

Whatever I don't know the new fangled cosing language for bold ..ruined my post. Well at least let's not ruin this thread anymore. Pm me..or don't. Idgaf but ya not gonna lure me back in here to further derail this thread.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 20, 2017)

Pics of my hibernate again. This one is from a few hours ago. They're growing great as far as I can tell


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 21, 2017)

You two chill, who cares who can grow the best plants- let's be happy we even can grow them in the first place!

On a side note- anyone else admit to being cheap and not buying like crazy since GP's slowed down doing his special auction sales? At one point I bought 3 packs of Tangerine Haze for 20 bux and the first 3 are a few days into being flipped.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 21, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> You two chill, who cares who can grow the best plants- let's be happy we even can grow them in the first place!
> 
> On a side note- anyone else admit to being cheap and not buying like crazy since GP's slowed down doing his special auction sales? At one point I bought 3 packs of Tangerine Haze for 20 bux and the first 3 are a few days into being flipped.


i bought a few packs reg price then a couple packs on the sales, i havnt bought anything else recently not because of no sales but because A. broke from buying all the seeds in the first place lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> You two chill, who cares who can grow the best plants- let's be happy we even can grow them in the first place!
> 
> On a side note- anyone else admit to being cheap and not buying like crazy since GP's slowed down doing his special auction sales? At one point I bought 3 packs of Tangerine Haze for 20 bux and the first 3 are a few days into being flipped.


I'm always a tight bastard. Here's my Cookies and Cream X RHS. The lights will be flipped in one week.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 21, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm always a tight bastard. Here's my Cookies and Cream X RHS. The lights will be flipped in one week.View attachment 3910809


You flip that early? They don't look much bigger than 8_10"


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah. I'm actually lucky that they are even alive. I had to shut down for three days and the set in a cold basement with no light until my unexpected company left.

Here's what they looked like two weeks ago.


----------



## clorbag (Mar 22, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Yeah. I'm actually lucky that they are even alive. I had to shut down for three days and the set in a cold basement with no light until my unexpected company left.
> 
> Here's what they looked like two weeks ago.View attachment 3910812


Dang. That's a bummer but hopefully they turn around


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2017)

clorbag said:


> You flip that early? They don't look much bigger than 8_10"


There are whole threads on 12/12 from seed. I flower at 4-6 weeks from planting and also topped.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2017)

54 days for a Black Gold here and looking very nice! This girl is going full Lemon Drops on smell with something solvent like that burns the eyes. Big plant with big dense buds, strong useful branching and more Sativa structure and longish leaves. Could yield well if that's what you need.

She is just now starting to fade and looks about a week out. We'll see!

Also have 3 Dreamcatchers in veg, just topped. Leaning a little Sativa in leaves with strong stems. Cull a mutant but with BB genes is expected.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2017)

Thanks man much appreciated!!!!
I'm hoping for the dead corpse diesel smell myself there's lemon in all of them I think. Ill probably find it in copper chem.
Dreamcatcher has caught my eye as well.I'm not much for the fruity strains


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 22, 2017)

With all the arguing in here I though I was in the GGG thread for a second.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 22, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Here's an example of wrong info from Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is when breeders make hybrids and name it after the mom instead of a new name. i hate this shit as when im trading im constantly offered cuts from seeds as if they were the mom used....


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 22, 2017)

greenghost420 said:


> this is when breeders make hybrids and name it after the mom instead of a new name. i hate this shit as when im trading im constantly offered cuts from seeds as if they were the mom used....


I feel the same. My Tahoe looks more like tk than the Tahoe I've seen around here recently. Not good. Wish there was some sort of regulation on that haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## typoerror (Mar 22, 2017)

lemon fizz x star dawg








star dawg bx1








tomahawk


----------



## clorbag (Mar 23, 2017)

typoerror said:


> lemon fizz x star dawg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in love


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 23, 2017)

Just threw in one of my two keeper Lemon Fizz X Bear into flowering. About 10 days in. Such a killer strain. 2 main phenos, one smells like freshly squeezed lemons with an amazing zest to them, the second smells like the most amazing sugar coated lemon drop candy.. Killer lemon taste for both too. Potent sativa for sure. Very sativa leaves that remind me of blue dream or super lemon haze. I'll post pictures of them in a couple of days. Was also growing out some Chem DD and 1 Space pilot. Space pilot and 2 Chem DD were males so I'll post pictures of the remaining cuts.


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Thumbing a couple packs of Sky Pilot!! 4 in the back are Grimmdica from Brothers Grimm!! Popped 21 Pilots and ended up with 19 above ground!!


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

There is also an Alpine Kush hiding in there too!! Pura Vida x Polar Bear Og, hands down my favorite strain from Greenpoint!!


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Grabbed some DVG from Gu~ as well!! Open an account guys and save up those golden nugget rewards!! Use this link and it will save you 30% on your first purchase if you are opening a new account!!!
http://i.refs.cc/pjBhWu6f


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Open a new account, using the link I posted and this pack right here could be in your hands for about 35 bucks!!! Gu~ is the fuckin man!!! http://i.refs.cc/pjBhWu6f


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Momma bird doing her thing!!
Pura Vida x PBOG ftw!!!


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

White Fuel -Alpine Kush - Prayer Pupil


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Copperchem cutting second round on left
Deathstomper first time on right got as freebies along with candyland v2 when scored jersey mike from dungeon vault
Still in veg mode under fluros put the 400 in soon and take cuttings i prefer aeroponics these days but anyway is fun
Had a chem dd x stardawg but turned out male probably should of kept him ,its the 3rd time trying chem dd with only males outcome not to worry got a half pack and a pack of garlix still 
Just doing a quick run for bud this round do a better grow next trip round


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Copperchem cutting second round on left
> Deathstomper first time on right got as freebies along with candyland v2 when scored jersey mike from dungeon vault
> Still in veg mode under fluros put the 400 in soon and take cuttings i prefer aeroponics these days but anyway is fun
> Had a chem dd x stardawg but turned out male probably should of kept him ,its the 3rd time trying chem dd with only males outcome not to worry got a half pack and a pack of garlix still
> Just doing a quick run for bud this round do a better grow next trip roundView attachment 3912808


Looks great man!! I never could get my hands on the copper chem, I am an outlaw so it's even harder to source a cut!!


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Before I culled a couple Grimmdicas


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 24, 2017)

Sky Pilot that caught my eye


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 24, 2017)

copperchem,sure glad i grab this one when first was released best 70 dollars i ever spent


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 25, 2017)

Alpine Kush


----------



## Deeproot (Mar 25, 2017)

Grimmdica from Brothers Grimm


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

Black Gold really puts weight on from 45 days on. At 56 days trichs are almost all cloudy, no amber and lots of white pistils, about 50%. This could be a very good yielder and getting Lemon fuel smellin'. My first plant from Greenpoint. May chop Monday.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Copperchem cutting second round on left
> Deathstomper first time on right got as freebies along with candyland v2 when scored jersey mike from dungeon vault
> Still in veg mode under fluros put the 400 in soon and take cuttings i prefer aeroponics these days but anyway is fun
> Had a chem dd x stardawg but turned out male probably should of kept him ,its the 3rd time trying chem dd with only males outcome not to worry got a half pack and a pack of garlix still
> Just doing a quick run for bud this round do a better grow next trip roundView attachment 3912808


any pics of CC in bloom?
wish i could've picked this one up.
I did get a relist pak on the copperchem x rhs drops.
6 took a bath mid week and all 6 are above the soil line now 
btw 
I got 2 paks of CDD,dropped a whole pak, lots of males and the FMs were veritable cornstalks with nadda for lateral side branching.
not sure whats up with those but something isn't kosher,
not sure i want to waste resources and real estate on any more


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> View attachment 3912823
> 
> Sky Pilot that caught my eye


I have 3 in veg now, up-potted to 4gall last wk, 
as soon as the roots fill out they go to the bloom room


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Black Gold really puts weight on from 45 days on. At 56 days trichs are almost all cloudy, no amber and lots of white pistils, about 50%. This could be a very good yielder and getting Lemon fuel smellin'. My first plant from Greenpoint. May chop Monday.


no pics?!?! got a seedling in veg right now. hoping for a male


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2017)

Copper chem x triangle, the one damn plant I didn't take a cutting of thinking I'd just buy more packs in the future...... kicking myself for an epic mistake.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

The state I live in prohibits taking pictures of female cannabis plants.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The state I live in prohibits taking pictures of female cannabis plants.


Is that some sort of condition put on a legal grow, like a medical grow?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The state I live in prohibits taking pictures of female cannabis plants.


I feel ya, rarely post myself bc of the same situation. I come n go bc of that but read daily.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that some sort of condition put on a legal grow, like a medical grow?


Hope Ur joking. Not all of us live in states that are friendly to our hobby.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Hope Ur joking. Not all of us live in states that are friendly to our hobby.


No, my question was intended as completely sincere. 
If I was breaking the law growing cannabis then why would I give a shit whether I can take pictures of my female marijuana plants?


----------



## Upstate2627 (Mar 25, 2017)

Bc of the paranoia, unless u live it- i guess u wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Bc of the paranoia, unless u live it- i guess u wouldn't understand.


Yeah but @hillbill stated it was illegal to take pictures of female cannabis not that it was illegal to grow.
As far as paranoid goes, sure I get it.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2017)

The state I live in prohibits female cannabis plants from taking pictures. Had a satirical thought back there. The Black Gold is impressive but won't know how it is for a couple weeks.

The state I live in requires you to be paranoid.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

Upstate2627 said:


> Hope Ur joking. Not all of us live in states that are friendly to our hobby.


Texas here we do it anyway


----------



## typoerror (Mar 25, 2017)

alpine kush












copper chem


----------



## throwdo (Mar 25, 2017)

typoerror said:


> alpine kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man good job


----------



## clorbag (Mar 26, 2017)

Week 4 hibernate.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 26, 2017)

typoerror said:


> alpine kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copper chem WOW that is chunky,
Expensive, but must have!!!
Living works of art. Bravo!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 26, 2017)

copper chem is excellent typeO, beautiful colors on her, 
btw they're all great!
i just put 6 copperchem x rhs in solo cups
hope i get some of the expressions I'm seeing with yours


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 26, 2017)

Man y'all fellas gonna make me drop 3 copper chems. Damn I should've bought more then 1 pack..


----------



## clorbag (Mar 26, 2017)

Anyone wanna trade lol? I'm more into the indica leaning strains I got a bunch more taller type

Garlix golden nuggets and cackleberry
And I have some ace high outdoor. But I must admit I love my hibernate the best they are so pretty and smell amazing


----------



## typoerror (Mar 27, 2017)

That copper chem was the only female in the entire pack but she was a keeper in every single way. True one hitter quitter, the most potent bud I've ever smoked. You hit it twice and your entire day is ruined. It yielded on the heavy side and was a breeze to trim. The smell and flavor was amazing. If you have a pack make damn sure you take clones.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2017)

Copper Chem, oh how I wish, I possessed thee.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 27, 2017)

typoerror said:


> That copper chem was the only female in the entire pack but she was a keeper in every single way. True one hitter quitter, the most potent bud I've ever smoked. You hit it twice and your entire day is ruined. It yielded on the heavy side and was a breeze to trim. The smell and flavor was amazing. If you have a pack make damn sure you take clones.


whew, quite a resume' on the copper chem typeO
i'm really anxious to see how the chems power pairs with the red headed stranger genetics
I missed that initial drop and lucked out when a few relists popped back up


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Mar 27, 2017)

Any one run the Calico Queen? I just ordered my first pack of Greenpoint. Couldn't resist the great price


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

I need copper chem for my ultimate Chem breeder experiment, but I really want that gunslinger (stardawg/3k starfighter cut )
At 177.00 I'll only be able to grab the copper when it comes back


----------



## the gnome (Mar 27, 2017)

ScaryHarry45 said:


> Any one run the Calico Queen? I just ordered my first pack of Greenpoint. Couldn't resist the great price


I snagged this one too, lol..... 
the great price drew me in also 
$27 I think it was?
Ive been wanting to run a nice sfv cross
but I'm still sitting on it


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 27, 2017)

wait a minute....back to taking pics of flowering girls.
what about pre flowers, or revegged plants?
or automatics? or at the moment its chopped?

does this apply to indicas and _sativas_? or males during flower? and hermaphrodites, its got to be legal to take pics of them right?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

Satires is.

I did chop a very nice Black Gold this morning with big dense nugs that bulked up late. Some amber in the mix. Smells like lemon bubblegum and some volatile chem.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Satires is.
> 
> I did chop a very nice Black Gold this morning with big dense nugs that bulked up late. Some amber in the mix. Smells like lemon bubblegum and some volatile chem.


Now I'm excited for this one. I picked this up along with Humble Pie. Kinda wish I'd grabbed 2 packs now.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

This Black Gold could yield well. Very little fade and very easy to care for. Vigorous.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Satires is.
> 
> I did chop a very nice Black Gold this morning with big dense nugs that bulked up late. Some amber in the mix. Smells like lemon bubblegum and some volatile chem.


Bulked up late, good to know thanks!


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried that green flannel strain that Gu has listed on his site ??


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Has anyone tried that green flannel strain that Gu has listed on his site ??


Lmao....


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's the collection so far

Gunslinger is on its way plus a second order of jamoka for trade and such can't wait to pop em! As usual 3 days from order perfect!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 27, 2017)

Tomahawk 
Black gold 
Pura Vida x Stardawg 
Texas butter
Cherry diesel x stardawg 
Ghost town F2
Copper chem 
Lemon g x stardawg 
Platinum Girl Scout cookies x star dawg
Animal cookies x stardawg 
Cookies and chem 
Sky pilot 
Bubblegum x stardawg 
Guard dawg x stardawg 

My GPS stash.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

Nooice!!!!!!!!

Looks like he's got new ones, not in stock yet
Dynamite diesel
Hicook Haze
Maverick


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

That diesel always gets me 
Up in Minneapolis in 97 I got a qp off some brothers in the chapter in trade for an old busted knucklehead, they said it was "diesel",kicked my ass so bad I stashed it and never found it again
anyway I tried soma and a few others, none came close.
Still looking.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2017)

4 Hibernate hit the paper towel and also 4 Bodhi Fuzz.


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 27, 2017)

Dynamite diesel ecsd x stardawg sounds nice have to grab a pack 1st april so email just said cheers gu


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2017)

Wonder if it's a Midnight deal, never done one of of these


----------



## clorbag (Mar 28, 2017)

Week 4 1/2 hibernate. They are having a growth spurt, wondering when I should flip to 12/12
They are all approximately 8" tall but very busy with tight nodes. Haven't checked for sex yet


----------



## clorbag (Mar 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's the collection so farView attachment 3914426
> 
> Gunslinger is on its way plus a second order of jamoka for trade and such can't wait to pop em! As usual 3 days from order perfect!


I like your collection lol. Looks similar to what I got


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

clorbag said:


> I like your collection lol. Looks similar to what I got


Those come from greenpoint ?


----------



## clorbag (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> Those come from greenpoint ?


Yeah from their website, just curious why you're asking? Is there another distributor?


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

clorbag said:


> Yeah from their website, just curious why you're asking? Is there another distributor?


Not shure but i need to get beans soon seen that kuckle berry on there yesterday thats why i asked


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

clorbag said:


> I like your collection lol. Looks similar to what I got



I think I'll save pennies to pick up copper chem and Dynamite diesel and call it Good until I can get some grown out pheno hunted and back crossed or inter bred to gen 5 stability 
Not sure how these are bred or how stable 
I still need to find some authentic chem 4, chem d, and chem 91 to outcross and back cross to 
Once they breed true at about 75% it's time for pollen chucking and start all over again


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2017)

clorbag said:


> Yeah from their website, just curious why you're asking? Is there another distributor?


I think I saw Greenpoint as shn or attitude recently. It may have been another bank but I've definitely seen gp on other banks in the past week haha. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Know One (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice to find a reputable bank that isn't overseas.
I just dropped 5-The Garlix and 5-Ghost OG yesterday. I'll post pics as soon as they pop. 
I am also really looking forward to the Dynamite Diesel and am on the same page as you morgwar. I am looking for anything authentic Chem 4, Chem 91, West coast Sour D (Hoping Dynamite Diesel is close), or Headband.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

So how long is the seedpacks taking from order to doorstep ?


----------



## clorbag (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So how long is the seedpacks taking from order to doorstep ?


I'd say 5 to be safe


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So how long is the seedpacks taking from order to doorstep ?


 I am across the country from them and I usually see my packages within 3 days.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Awsome all have to give them a try


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

That garlic one sounds dank anybody grew that one out ?


----------



## clorbag (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> That garlic one sounds dank anybody grew that one out ?


Not yet. I want to though


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 28, 2017)

clorbag said:


> Yeah from their website, just curious why you're asking? Is there another distributor?


This is where I got my Iron Horse (Kosher Kush x Stardawg)
http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/


----------



## the gnome (Mar 28, 2017)

I see some new GP goodies over there @oregonseed like the nightmare X.
It's been around for a few years at least, she a frosty femme fatale!


----------



## Feijao (Mar 28, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Grabbed some DVG from Gu~ as well!! Open an account guys and save up those golden nugget rewards!! Use this link and it will save you 30% on your first purchase if you are opening a new account!!!
> http://i.refs.cc/pjBhWu6f


I tried to use the discount that you so graciously provided. However it would give me an error once I entered my email for my account. Hope you didn't lose out on any referrals. 

Thanks anyways,


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 28, 2017)

I get introduced to this Greenpoint Gu guy and Bam ! Back in seed rehab I'm going to end up. He's taken my very best (Topdawg)among hundreds and hundreds and hundreds sampled, and then married them with my other all time favorites, a chore I didnt look forward to doing myself anymore. 




Thanks Gu !

can you tell me about your experience with TD gear, and why you chose them to work with so often? Do you know of any grow advice or tips using these wonderful creations. thanks so much!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I get introduced to this Greenpoint Gu guy and Bam ! Back in seed rehab I'm going to end up. He's taken my very best (Topdawg)among hundreds and hundreds and hundreds sampled, and then married them with my other all time favorites, a chore I didnt look forward to doing myself anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gu~ is often available for live chat on his site. He has a msg board as well.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 28, 2017)

To tell ya the truth I think I've got it nailed with black gold should have picked up another one on sale.
Copper is near perfect though, sheesh good problems to have!
The mans probably working his magick right now


----------



## Know One (Mar 28, 2017)

throwdo said:


> So how long is the seedpacks taking from order to doorstep ?


 I placed my order on 3/23 and received that order on 3/27.



throwdo said:


> That garlic one sounds dank anybody grew that one out ?


I placed 4 Garlix in RW cubes yesterday, along with 5 Ghost OG. I will post more info as they pop, with images soon.


----------



## throwdo (Mar 28, 2017)

Know One said:


> I placed my order on 3/23 and received that order on 3/27.
> 
> 
> I placed 4 Garlix in RW cubes yesterday, along with 5 Ghost OG. I will post more info as they pop, with images soon.


Fuck yea there proably pop any minute


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I get introduced to this Greenpoint Gu guy and Bam ! Back in seed rehab I'm going to end up. He's taken my very best (Topdawg)among hundreds and hundreds and hundreds sampled, and then married them with my other all time favorites, a chore I didnt look forward to doing myself anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's some bad blood there, between JJ and Gu, brother. That is unless, they came to an understanding and JJ settled his beef.
Greenpoint is on point! I can't wait to get moneyed up and buy more.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> There's some bad blood there, between JJ and Gu, brother. That is unless, they came to an understanding and JJ settled his beef.
> Greenpoint is on point! I can't wait to get moneyed up and buy more.


with so many corps forking us over the coals....I'd be hating on Dow, Dupont, Monsanto et al before I boycott these rock stars for their quibbles


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gu~ is often available for live chat on his site. He has a msg board as well.


I chat all the time but hoping he can answer this one _here_, in the Greenpoint Seed thread for all to know.
i only just recently was introduced to his gear, hoping its all that too! he gets great reviews from consumers mostly and my gear
is in my hand in a few days.


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 29, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> 100% 3 for 3 popped on the Stardawg BX1!
> I forgot to mention these were some really good looking seeds, one was pretty small, but they were all nice and dark.
> 
> Probably hard to see in this picture because they're so small, but there's 3 plants.
> View attachment 3850163


I know its been awhile since I've updated, but have had pretty good luck with these beans so far...out of the 3 seeds I started, 2 nice sturdy females and one intersex plant. Sorry, I didnt take any pictures of the intersex plant, I culled that one right away. I feel pretty blessed though to have 2 moms out of 3 seeds, I'm not going to complain about 1 bad plant.

Going to be doing some cuttings off the 2 moms in a few weeks to flower out and see what one I want to keep around.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I chat all the time but hoping he can answer this one _here_, in the Greenpoint Seed thread for all to know.
> i only just recently was introduced to his gear, hoping its all that too! he gets great reviews from consumers mostly and my gear
> is in my hand in a few days.


The answer to most to your questions are already _here_ in this thread as well as IG. The whole "JJ vs GP" doesn't really add anything constructive to this thread other than rehashing old drama.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The answer to most to your questions are already _here_ in this thread as well as IG. The whole "JJ vs GP" doesn't really add anything constructive to this thread other than rehashing old drama.


you are the one mentioning this drama, not me right? I clearly said I dont care about the drama. stop reading into my posts or stop reading them altogether? this is social media, get over it eh? who cares if its constructive or not, its my goddamned question to Gu. if he doesnt want to address it he wont. Prolly doesnt need your protection from social media interactions, or?

I asked Gu this, and I'll ask again too if I choose. 

*"can you tell me about your experience with TD gear, and why you chose them to work with so often? Do you know of any grow advice or tips using these wonderful creations. thanks so much!"*
*
to be clear;
do you sell seeds?
do you work for a seed seller?
are you going to sell seeds ?*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you are the one mentioning this drama, not me right? I clearly said I dont care about the drama. stop reading into my posts or stop reading them altogether? this is social media, get over it eh? who cares if its constructive or not, its my goddamned question to Gu. if he doesnt want to address it he wont. Prolly doesnt need your protection from social media interactions, or?
> 
> I asked Gu this, and I'll ask again too if I choose.
> 
> ...


No, I'm not the only one who has pointed this out to you in an attempt to divert the drama that stems from personal issues between these two breeders.. And no...Gu doesn't "need my protection" any more than Top Dawg needs yours. 

The constant double-talk and baited questions you continually post get old. I'm just one of the few who've actually taken the time to engage you....though I'm starting to see that you clearly suffer from Head-Up-Ass syndrome because nothing else could account for such rampant and long-lasting self-abnegation.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> No, I'm not the only one who has pointed this out to you in an attempt to divert the drama that stems from personal issues between these two breeders.. And no...Gu doesn't "need my protection" any more than Top Dawg needs yours.
> 
> The constant double-talk and baited questions you continually post get old. I'm just one of the few who've actually taken the time to engage you....though I'm starting to see that you clearly suffer from Head-Up-Ass syndrome because nothing else could account for such rampant and long-lasting self-abnegation.


yet, you troll me like a puppy dog. go figure. enjoy your read, engage at will. 
you're not special by the way, many engage me here daily. why do you care so much of the drama between two seed vendors I wonder?

not answering those very telling questions explains much about your stance. good luck in your ventures, thanks for the name calling too, very civil and adds a positive vibe. move along now would you?


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

A simple question was asked, nothing inflammatory 
For all we know they patched things up 

Gawd knows topdawg can't keep up with demand which nearly caused me to skip thier stuff entirely I mean who needs the headache.
I'm finding it increasingly difficult to find civil people in general


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

http://hightimes.com/news/the-high-times-interview-top-dawg-seeds/

When it comes to high quality cannabis and elite cannabis genetics, Top Dawg Seeds is the first to come to mind. Founder of the ever so popular “Star Dawg,” this seed bank has everything I look for when it comes to the highest quality genetics, with something for just about every grower out there to enjoy. It doesn’t matter if you like Haze, Chem, Sour Diesel, OG, Girl Scout Cookies, Bubba or Cheese, Top Dawg has something that will pique your interest. Prepare yourself and your grow for some primo bud!

I was given the opportunity of a lifetime to interview one of the best breeders in the cannabis world right now, and was incredibly humbled to do so as the cannabis community has renowned his name for the past 20 years. I had to pick his brain to see what this cannabis mastermind has to say. We talked about some of the breeding he has done, New York City’s cannabis scene ‘back in the day’ and the impact he has left on our culture. Prepare yourself for this epic interview with one of the biggest names in cannabis right now, Top Dawg Seeds.






Photo Courtesy of @MymarijuanaLife

*HIGH TIMES: When did you get into cannabis? When did you start growing? *
*Top Dawg Seeds:* I first started growing in 1999. That was in New York City at the time. One of the very first strains I grew was a Jack Herer cut that my friend gave me; there was some other Amsterdam strains that were also given to me.

*HT: When did you have access to the Chem Dog strain?*
TDS: I was always in the loop since around ’92. I was getting the flower since 1992, but I didn’t start growing it until I got the Chem D cut from Chem Dog himself. I got the Sour Diesel sometime in around 2000-2001 then traded it to Chem Dog for the Chem D.

*HT: Were you on the forums back in the day? *
TDS: Yes. I started on Overgrow. After that, I went to IC Mag then THC Farmer.

*HT: Do you still keep in contact with people on the forums? *
TDS: Most of those people moved over into the industry, and most of the people are on IG now, or Facebook, everyone has slowly moved away from the forums now it seems.

*HT: When did you do the Nigerian Haze?*
TDS: The Nigerian Silk cut was passed to me sometime in early 200’s in New York City. Right around that time, I moved upstate, and I had another project in the city quite some time later on though. I was upstate for most of my breeding. When the Nigerian Silk got passed to me, I just got the NL# 5 x Haze off of seed credit from IC Mag. When I first started selling some of my seeds, I put them up on IC Mag. Instead of cash, they gave you seed credit back then. I had about $1000-$1500 in seed credit, so I wound up getting a bunch of different Hazes. The NL5/Haze was one of the ones I got from Sensi Seeds. I thought that would be a good match to go into the Nigerian Silk. I then back crossed it, and selected a pheno I liked and the one I have now that’s floating around is known as ‘JJ’s Nigerian Haze.’ It was the one I originally found from the backcross. There were other phenotypes before the backcross that other people, like Swamp Boys, use.


*HT: How do you feel about other companies using a Star Dawg male to breed with?
TDS: I don’t mind if they outcross to different strains. I think that is a good thing. It makes the strain more popular, but when people try to copy me and try and profit off of it, that’s what I don’t like; anything to do with the Chem stuff really because Star Dawg is a Chem Dog. It’s a Chem 4 x Tres Dawg cross. And Tres Dawg is Afghan X Chem D. Its basically two different Chems crossed to Chem 4. It’s a staple strain, very easy for anyone to throw it into a Chem Dog strain, and for them to claim it as theirs. I don’t mind people crossing it to Lemon G, Girl Scout Cookies or anything like that. When you try to copy the strain, and cross it back into the family that it came from, it is basically copying and ripping me off, and trying to undercut me on pricing too.*

*HT: Where did Tre Dawg come from?*
TDS: That was me. I had originally got the Chem D, then I got the Afghan #1 from Sensi Seeds. I also had Hindu Kush. I was going to cross one of those two strains into the Chem. After growing out the Hindu Kush and the Afghan #1 side-by-side, I decided to go with the Afghan because it was not as leafy and it had a thicker stem. I just thought it was a better overall plant than the Kush to throw into the Chem. I then backcrossed it twice it to make the Tres Dawg.

*HT: What’s your relation to Money Mike? *
TDS: We originally met on the forums. He came up to NYC and invited me to a party. We started trading clones and genetics, he had sourced the Malawi Gold, the Chem ’91, and a few other cuttings that were hard to get. This was probably late 2000’s maybe.

*HT: How much was your weed selling in the city for at the time?*
TDS: Most of the time, ounces went from $450-$600 in the 2000’s, maybe even a little bit farther back, but leading up into 2010. Pretty much the demise of the New York City black market was the rise of the California legal scene. Before that, it was the Canadian market. The Canadian market got knocked out by the California medical marijuana scene, and the California market started to grow and grow, you could no longer get $600 an ounce. $450-$500 is the most you can get now. Back in the day, some even went up to $800 an ounce. Some of AJ’s Sour Diesel went for $800-$1000 an ounce back in the mid 90’s to the early 2000’s. There weren’t as many growers back then. You gotta remember back in the mid ’90s when we really were making our mark, there weren’t many growers back then. To find a grower, and then to find a grower who had super-dank shit, it was a rare find. That’s where we capitalized and dominated in the New York City market for such a long time until people started to catch up. Once some clones started getting passed around, and other people started growing, the forums popped up, anyone could get on the forum and learn how to grow, and more hydro stores were opening up. Back then, it used to be just Staten Island you could go to if you needed grow equipment in the city. Now, there are more places opening up around the city.

*HT: Do you prefer back in the day when the prices, profits and risk were higher, or today’s market with its prices, profits and lower risks? *
TDS: It depends on who you are I guess; I adapted. It went from one market to another. I’m going fine with seeds right now, but if you ask other people, they might tell you something different.

*HT: What are some of your highest in-demand seeds?*
TDS: Mostly anything to do with Chem Dog; anything to do with the ’91, Chem D, Star Dawg, Sour Diesel, some OG crosses… breeds from that family of Chem/Sour/OG is just a no-brainer.

*HT: How would you market and recommend some of your Hazes to people who usually go after the Chem/Sour/OG stuff?*
It really depends on your own personal preference. Everyone has his or her own preferences of highs. When you go from a heavy indica Chem, to a high-flying sativa, some people don’t get it, or can’t handle the speediness of the sativa high. It depends on your intellectual level of being a connoisseur.

*HT: What is your favorite haze? What’s your opinion on the Piff? *
TDS: I love the Piff! Shit was crazy! I really prefer the Neville’s, A5, Cat Pissy Colombian, NYC Piff kind of Haze. I had a reputation. People had claimed of it being sprayed, or laced, or somehow contaminated with some other kind of drug. I had one guy who claimed he smoked some and took a piss test and tested positive for opiates. Most of the time it was wet, it was not flushed, it was really chemical-like in smell and taste, so the highs on it would be a little crazy sometimes. Then on top of that, the high from the strain itself made it more complex.”

*HT: For those who might not know what “Piff” is, could you describe the look, smell, taste and effect for the world? *
TDS: It was more of a cat piss, frankincense, church kind of smell. There were different types. The green Haze and the yellow/brown Haze is what we called it. The brown was always more chunky. It always had more of that cat piss aroma to it; compared to the green, it was more stringy. I believe the green is the black Haze. I had a cut of that. It has similarities to the cat piss Haze, but not as strong as the brown/yellow one. That was the one you wanted. It was stronger. I have not seen that in years, that yellow Haze. The green was pretty common.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

I've reread that interview half dozen times and don't see any negative comments on Gu or greenpoint


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

and topdawg encourages other to hybridize with his gear. when I research and find a good one I like to track it back and sample parents too if I can, sounds like these guys are in a win win


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

Actually can ANYONE show me where JJ has ever said anything negative about gu?????????????????????

I'm not saying there isn't something, but I'm not seeing it


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok I found it 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/-e5CGeCfZD/?hl=en&ved=0ahUKEwj4kbHfh_zSAhVS0GMKHatSAsYQFghPMAc&usg=AFQjCNEfwOapeAEWW3EObmQlhKSFLDXWDw&sig2=kTAhjCQB1Mn892fw5Tfp6A

Still the issue may have been solved
Or we can just enjoy reasonably priced genetics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

No one is trolling...just trying to divert the thread from taking on a sour tone or a shill for TD. Bringing up the personal drama between these two is unnecessary. You were already told there was "bad blood". Further, that info is available here and on IG...it wouldn't be in an old HT article, lol. 

And whether or not they've gotten over their "issues" is irrelevant. (I hope they have) But it wouldn't change the answer to the question you posed. Again, answers that are available right here in this thread...which is why I suggest you just ask him personally or search. Calling him out here accomplishes what? (don't bother answering that...its rhetorical)

Please don't quote my posts. I've already spent too much time replying to you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Ok I found it
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/-e5CGeCfZD/?hl=en&ved=0ahUKEwj4kbHfh_zSAhVS0GMKHatSAsYQFghPMAc&usg=AFQjCNEfwOapeAEWW3EObmQlhKSFLDXWDw&sig2=kTAhjCQB1Mn892fw5Tfp6A
> 
> *Still the issue may have been solved
> Or we can just enjoy reasonably priced genetics*.


Which is precisely the point of the replies phlem got regarding "bad blood"
I'd much rather read about people personal experience with Greenpoint. Check out their pics and grow reports with the strains available. Auctions, sales, points. all of it...except the ridiculous drama with other breeders. It gets goddamn old.
I'll take the reviews of the actual growers here over the blowhards any day of the week.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

@Tangerine

I dont give a shit about bad blood, get it?

I would like Gu to tell me some characteristics of moms and dads he used to choose them as his breeding gear. I want Gu to tell me how he comes to the point of marrying two specific varieties, as opposed to two others. None of those are addressed here. These guys are tough skinned animals, they can handle their own surely. A breeder should be open about their choices of parents, I dont give a shit about the drama part, just the marriage.

sorry but so many people here with so may differing rooms and results, I cant trust it completely. I wanna start at the top.
I see hermie everywhere, yet I have never encountered one of TD with both sexes. strange to me this would happen to others, now I need to consider other factors as well, maybe Gu can shed light on those factors. you dig? 

If they cant handle the heat they'll get out of the kitchen, aint my problem to keep them chummy, hide facts or purport drama unseen by them here.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Which is precisely the point of the replies phlem got regarding "bad blood"
> I'd much rather read about people personal experience with Greenpoint. Check out their pics and grow reports with the strains available. Auctions, sales, points. all of it...except the ridiculous drama with other breeders. It gets goddamn old.
> I'll take the reviews of the actual growers here over the blowhards any day of the week.


then put me on ignore dumbass, you've brought more shade to this thread over the last few days than I've seen in months here. Real fire genetics are being put out by Greenpoint and we need to know all about the parents and all you've done recently is bring up drama and complain about the drama you brought here. tell it to a mirror, we dont care


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey, I got these awesome seeds from greenpoint!!! Let's talk about that!!! I have several getting ready for flower. And I am stoked!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> then put me on ignore dumbass, you've brought more shade to this thread over the last few days than I've seen in months here. Real fire genetics are being put out by Greenpoint and we need to know all about the parents and all you've done recently is bring up drama and complain about the drama you brought here. tell it to a mirror, we dont care


Who is this "we" you speak of? Just speak for yourself. The posts and replies are right here and I'm quite certain readers are smart enough see through the bullshit....especially those that have had the pleasure of reading through your posts, lol. There really isn't much more that needs to said beyond that. 

Have a good day


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Hey, I got these awesome seeds from greenpoint!!! Let's talk about that!!! I have several getting ready for flower. And I am stoked!


whatcha got man? mine are coming in every week!! I'm so excited too !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Hey, I got these awesome seeds from greenpoint!!! Let's talk about that!!! I have several getting ready for flower. And I am stoked!


What did get? I've grabbed Black Gold and DVGs Humble Pie from GP. I might pop them after I get through these runs I have going now. If I do, I'll throw up some pics


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2017)

4 hibernate hit the towel Monday evening, germinated and hit the dirt this morning. Looks like I ma y ha veg a girl Dreamcatcher maybe.

Chopped a Black Gold is in paper bag now and being all Lemon and some fuel. Great looking plant with good dense buds and above average size. Not a lot of fade and not purple.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Who is this "we" you speak of? Just speak for yourself. The posts and replies are right here and I'm quite certain readers are smart enough see through the bullshit....especially those that have had the pleasure of reading through your posts, lol. There really isn't much more that needs to said beyond that.
> 
> Have a good day


thought you would ignore me by now.

so, do you sell seeds?
are you going to sell seeds?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 4 hibernate hit the towel Monday evening, germinated and hit the dirt this morning. Looks like I ma y ha veg a girl Dreamcatcher maybe.
> 
> Chopped a Black Gold is in paper bag now and being all Lemon and some fuel. Great looking plant with good dense buds and above average size. Not a lot of fade and not purple.


How much stretch did you get with the Black Gold?


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @Tangerine
> 
> I dont give a shit about bad blood, get it?
> 
> ...


At one point, Gu had a short description on his site of the Stardawg male he uses, I'm not 100% sure, but I think I remember it was from a first released packs of Stardawg around 2011.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

If black gold pans out to be what is advertised I may have either my utimate chem or diesel 
Anymore info is very apreciated from anybody that's grown it


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> How much stretch did you get with the Black Gold?


Enough for easy training and useful branching. Strong and buds gain in last 2 weeks. 8 weeks for this one at my house but only flowered one.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks 


hillbill said:


> Enough for easy training and useful branching. Strong and buds gain in last 2 weeks. 8 weeks for this one at my house but only flowered one.


Ha! 8 weeks excellent . All milky and some red?


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> .....
> 
> *HT: How many different popular versions of Star Dawg are out there now? You hear of any ‘keeper’ phenotypes from others out there who grow your crosses?*
> TDS: Guava, Illuminati, Corey Haim and Kate Upton. There have been four different versions of Star Dawg by four different males. One of the last being from what we call the “Purple Tres Dawg Male;” everything that Tres Dawg was crossed to threw out purple phenotypes. I just recently acquired a new Tres Dawg male and released Star Dawg 4.0. A different Tres Dawg male crossed them the three separate kinds; this shows the consistency of the Tres Dawg line. It has been consistent with not throwing any hermaphrodites. It has been a stable strain. Lots of people say that Chems are unstable.
> ...


Say bro outta respect for this thread take that to the TDS thread fam. It's like you trying to see old beef rehashed or something. You tripping hard man. If you not gonna post GPS or stuff about GPS don't post nothing man. Respect the people in here that's in here to learn about GPS gear. We know where the TDS thread is.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Say bro outta respect for this thread take that to the TDS thread fam. It's like you trying to see old beef rehashed or something. You tripping hard man. If you not gonna post GPS or stuff about GPS don't post nothing man. Respect the people in here that's in here to learn about GPS gear. We know where the TDS thread is.



sorry op, but I know you understand, two years later....
thanks for the suggestion and the order Vato, read though, you'll see it was directly related to any gear using TDS parentage, as expressed in the posts prior to this one. not meant to be disrespectful at all, sorry you didnt catch it all. if its out of line mods got it covered aye? I know nothing of old beefs, but you all seem to be on top of it for sure. I want to know why a breeder chooses one parent over another for their projects. read whatever you want into that, but thats on you.




puffntuff said:


> Greenpoint seeds is ran by Gu~ outta Colorado. If you all know who he is then you you the dank that he brings to the table.
> 
> *Monster Cookies (Male) *
> *Bred by 303 Seeds
> ...


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

I think we just have an issue finding out more about the product 
Without stepping on toes
Also considering supply and demand this was inevitable 
It happened to ford, coca cola, etc
I don't think chemphlegm is trying to be disrepectfull and as a consumer it's our right to know about what we're buying
At the same time it's true that this is a greenpoint thread
All in all I think we're all trying to be civil in our own way and that's why I love this forum 
Peace to my brothers and good hunting


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

ok, I'll go get my shinebox.....


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

Prices went up can't say I'm surprised.
Glad I got what I got when I got it


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Say bro outta respect for this thread take that to the TDS thread fam. It's like you trying to see old beef rehashed or something. You tripping hard man. If you not gonna post GPS or stuff about GPS don't post nothing man. Respect the people in here that's in here to learn about GPS gear. We know where the TDS thread is.


He came from grass city with the sole intent to troll RIU. He said so in TNT. dudes a turd.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Prices went up can't say I'm surprised.
> Glad I got what I got when I got it


somehow.....can we know of an upcoming auction there? I love these guys, good price, fast ship, great packaging.
I'm so looking forward to one of each of his girls here.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> He came from grass city with the sole intent to troll RIU. He said so in TNT. dudes a turd.


WTF are you talking about? I never posted or joined grass city and have no idea what TNT is. You are ill , heal quickly my brother and get your facts straight.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

With the 300 dollar tent coming in on Friday, and about 300 in seed, another 60 on lighting upgrades and 2 new small batches of super soil, I've got 700 invested solely for the sake of greenpoint seeds, not having grown any of his stuff and going off reputation 
I'm pretty secure in that from reading this thread and feel it's a good investment.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> somehow.....can we know of an upcoming auction there? I love these guys, good price, fast ship, great packaging.
> I'm so looking forward to one of each of his girls here.


He said in an email that hes trying to get better with the notifications 
It sounds like he has to do everything 
I think he Needs a secretary lol 
If this stuff is fire I'll send him one over from the bunny ranch,


----------



## Know One (Mar 29, 2017)

As promised, the first sprout Pure Ghost OG. Received and dropped 3/27, today is 3/29
Should have all pure Ghost and Garlix popped in the next day or two.
Started in 1" X 1" RW cubes and will place all in cups with #3 coarse perlite and Rockwool chunks once sprouted.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2017)

Cookies and Cream X RHS update. I changed my mind about flipping them this week. They will get up potted this weekend and the lights will get flipped after one more week.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 30, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 3916418
> 
> Cookies and Cream X RHS update. I changed my mind about flipping them this week. They will get up potted this weekend and the lights will get flipped after one more week.


Those are some cheerful ladies, look a bit hungry though your repot will do a world of good


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Those are some cheerful ladies, look a bit hungry though your repot will do a world of good


They were a little neglected this week. I gave them a good feeding this morning and they look better this evening.


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 31, 2017)

Big heads up to all. Just got done having a chat with @Gu~ and there is a restock of greenpoint classics and some new products TOMORROW.[/USER]


----------



## blu3bird (Mar 31, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Big heads up to all. Just got done having a chat with @Gu~ and there is a restock of greenpoint classics and some new products TOMORROW.[/USER]


Right on, I hope I can get a pack of his ogkb x stardawg this time around


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

Sorry about the delay, restock tomorrow.
All new pictures for a ton of products from our trip to a facility in Puerto Rico that is growing a ton of Greenpoint gear.

Here are two samples:

Doc Holiday by Greenpoint Seeds












Raindance by Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Probably a stupid question, but are these stabilized at all or just crosses?
I'm still new at the pheno game so no disrespect meant at all, purely my ignorance here and Not to look a gift horse in the mouth because I'll buy em either way, just trying to figure out how much work I'll need to put into em


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Wow great timing!
again I'm very new to this, so no disrepect!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Probably a stupid question, but are these stabilized at all or just crosses?
> I'm still new at the pheno game so no disrespect meant at all, purely my ignorance here and Not to look a gift horse in the mouth because I'll buy em either way, just trying to figure out how much work I'll need to put into em


These are all F1 polyhybrids. The Wild West Series is rock solid. Monstercookies and PBOG males had their issues but the Stardawg male I use is a stud, in all uses of the word.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

except maybe "wall stud"


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> These are all F1 polyhybrids. The Wild West Series is rock solid. Monstercookies and PBOG males had their issues but the Stardawg male I use is a stud, in all uses of the word.


Many thanks man many thanks!
I'll do my homework I swear lol
Everything has arrived quickly safe and sound except the second jamoka and that one's my fault for hitting the wrong payment button 
Thanks for the hard work


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Many thanks man many thanks!
> I'll do my homework I swear lol
> Everything has arrived quickly safe and sound except the second jamoka and that one's my fault for hitting the wrong payment button
> Thanks for the hard work


Thanks! I can't take all the credit. [email protected] and [email protected] have been a great addition to the team, and they make sure your seeds are healthy and your orders go out smoothly and on time.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2017)

Are the new releases Stardawg kids or others also?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Are the new releases Stardawg kids or others also?


These are the NEW NEW:
*Hickok Haze* (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
*Maverick* [Goji OG (Queen Mother cut) x Stardawg]
*Dynamite Diesel* [East Coast Sour Diesel (Rez) x Stardawg]


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

More new ones right behind it (maybe beginning of May)
Grape Pie
Sherb
Gelato
...and other fun stuff


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks! I can't take all the credit. [email protected] and [email protected] have been a great addition to the team, and they make sure your seeds are healthy and your orders go out on smoothly and on time.


Hey I know you're a busy guy, but don't be a stranger 
Got quite the fan base here in this little thread and we all apreciate your products 
And prices


----------



## genuity (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> More new ones right behind it (maybe beginning of May)
> Grape Pie
> Sherb
> Gelato
> ...and other fun stuff


yes please.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2017)

Chopped my first from Greenpoint the other day and Ms Black Gold is drying now all Lemon and fuel. A couple Hibernates just broke surface!

May sample vape a little BG. 

Release starts on April Fools Day (bad omen), better to do it now to have good fortune!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Chopped my first from Greenpoint the other day and Ms Black Gold is drying now all Lemon and fuel. A couple Hibernates just broke surface!
> 
> May sample vape a little BG.
> 
> Release starts on April Fools Day (bad omen), better to do it now to have good fortune!


Second year in a row! No Jokes here.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

March Double Gold Nuggets promotion will also stop tonight. 
Earning rewards will be back to normal for the release tomorrow.
So go leave your fake reviews now (Just kidding, please stop that)


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2017)

Might use whatever nuggets I have today and something new tomorrow and it could be sent together?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Might use whatever nuggets I have today and something new tomorrow and it could be sent together?


We try to fulfill orders the day they are made/paid so I'd make the order today and then pay both orders tomorrow. I try to combine everything if they are paid on the same day.
*but*
[email protected] is my new fulfillment staff member. He's still learning so cut us some slack on intricacies like that for a few weeks. Still teaching.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 31, 2017)

@Gu~ is it safe to assume your mom in Dynamite Diesel is the same Sour Diesel (dubbed ECSD by Rez), that cut one in the same?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> @Gu~ is it safe to assume your mom in Dynamite Diesel is the same Sour Diesel (dubbed ECSD by Rez), that cut one in the same?


I'd love to sit here and tell you this is the original ECSD (AJ Sour D?), but it is more likely this is an offspring from Rez's Sour D IBL project that someone found a nice pheno. Is it Sour D? Yes? Will you get in a fight with some New York/Massachusetts assholes about it? Yes.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 31, 2017)

i could go for some dynamite diesel


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2017)

Double nuggets and 20% off 'till midnight?


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd love to sit here and tell you this is the original ECSD (AJ Sour D?), but it is more likely this is an offspring from Rez's Sour D IBL project that someone found a nice pheno. Is it Sour D? Yes? Will you get in a fight with some New York/Massachusetts assholes about it? Yes.


I worked with ECSD and it's a fantastic (if finicky) cut, we also ran the double sour d and many of the offspring from those sour d lines. I didn't know an AJ sour until last year.... who's AJ again? 

Sour D n StarDawg, sign me up.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Double nuggets and 20% off 'till midnight?


Double gold nuggets ends tonight, and 10%* OFF (code:rollitup) will last indefinitely.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 31, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I worked with ECSD and it's a fantastic (if finicky) cut, we also ran the double sour d and many of the offspring from those sour d lines. I didn't know an AJ sour until last year.... who's AJ again?
> 
> Sour D n StarDawg, sign me up.


Yeah man, Sour D is dank Rez's and AJ's; but the info is there for the purists, now they can't say I didn't tell anyone. Seems I have to be more proactive nowadays.

AJ is Asshole Joe. Part of the junky crew responsible for proliferating the Chemdog cuts


----------



## morgwar (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd love to sit here and tell you this is the original ECSD (AJ Sour D?), but it is more likely this is an offspring from Rez's Sour D IBL project that someone found a nice pheno. Is it Sour D? Yes? Will you get in a fight with some New York/Massachusetts assholes about it? Yes.


Would it be redundant to cross this with black gold, or will the 91 in BG be a game changer.
I'm a diesel chem fanatic and want the utimate heirloom headstash


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> March Double Gold Nuggets promotion will also stop tonight.
> Earning rewards will be back to normal for the release tomorrow.
> So go leave your fake reviews now (Just kidding, please stop that)


Will there be an option to attach photos to our review? Would love to leave pics of some of the ladies I'm growing out. Have about 5 strains of yours I'm growing out , including a red headed stranger tester.


----------



## Know One (Mar 31, 2017)

I just started 5 Pure Ghost OG and 4 Garlix. Pics and more info on these are in my journal.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2017)

genuity said:


> yes please.


Second this


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> These are the NEW NEW:
> *Hickok Haze* (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
> *Maverick* [Goji OG (Queen Mother cut) x Stardawg]
> *Dynamite Diesel* [East Coast Sour Diesel (Rez) x Stardawg]


Yo Gu any specific time or random drop


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 31, 2017)

I grew rez sd v3 and ibl and thou the v3 was the better of the 2 i found some beauties in the ibl release so put that with gu stardawg male i am very interested in checking this out,never thought would get another go at that sour d between this dynamite diesel,garlix or chem dd i am so happy to have a second chance at these beauty's and this time the are staying with me


----------



## typoerror (Mar 31, 2017)

tomahawk day 66. couple more days and shes getting chopped.








lemon fizz x star dawg day 66. i'm puffing on a bowl of an early pheno and it's lemon candy amazingness!








star dawg bx1 day 59


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2017)

Week 3 of The Deputy and Sky pilot.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2017)

How do I get a 324x2 nugget redemption doubled for 600 point $60 discount. Ordered for double nuggets. Keep getting this little $10 discount! How do I do this? What happened to WILDFLOWERS.

First vape of Black Gold and the taste is awesome and effects are very euphoric and relaxing. Very nice so far! One of those that makes my lips smack! This is a good one! Also my most Chem plant.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 1, 2017)

snagged some cookies and chem!!! bandit breath went super quick! y'all better snatch up that copper chem! it's worth every penny!


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 1, 2017)

typoerror said:


> snagged some cookies and chem!!! bandit breath went super quick! y'all better snatch up that copper chem! it's worth every penny!


 Whats special about copper chem ?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 1, 2017)

damn they went quick thought i'd have a chance this morning to scope out that bandit.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 1, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Whats special about copper chem ?


everything. it's the single most potent strain i have ever grown, or smoked. the yield was exceptional, it was very easy to grow and trim. the smell, flavor and bag appeal are amazing. highly recommended.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-82#post-13434655


side note, how is gunslinger still available?!?!?!?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Whats special about copper chem ?


Nothing really.
It's just a really nice uniform growing plant that is almost pure Chemdog. Great breeding stock, and the purest Chemdog flavor you'll be able to find


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Nothing really.
> It's just a really nice uniform growing plant that is almost pure Chemdog. Great breeding stock, and the purest Chemdog flavor you'll be able to find


Gu when you gonna bless triangle mints aka wedding cake with that Stardawg stud?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2017)

When someone wants to pass the cut over... Know anyone?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 1, 2017)

typoerror said:


> everything. it's the single most potent strain i have ever grown, or smoked. the yield was exceptional, it was very easy to grow and trim. the smell, flavor and bag appeal are amazing. highly recommended.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-82#post-13434655
> 
> ...



Yes I got gunslinger and thought, this has got some very popular genetics 
Got copper chem and jeapordised my next mortgage payment 

Copper chem is special because it's likely to breed true like an ibl 
If your looking for a star male stud like gu has, this will likely produce 
It's basically stardawg bx


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> When someone wants to pass the cut over... Know anyone?


I know someone with the beans...


----------



## morgwar (Apr 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Nothing really.
> It's just a really nice uniform growing plant that is almost pure Chemdog. Great breeding stock, and the purest Chemdog flavor you'll be able to find


I really love this stuff @Gu~
If your ever looking for some kick ass tomatoes my mortgage lifter and big souix have been in the family for 5 generations, heirloom quality hit me up.
I don't sell but gift to buddies and family.
Same with my collards and garlic etc etc.
Copper chem will take its place with them, after some work.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Nothing really.
> It's just a really nice uniform growing plant that is almost pure Chemdog. Great breeding stock, and the purest Chemdog flavor you'll be able to find


 Yeah I could easily fall into this, but I just want to grow out the beans i have first.

N btw, my durban/rhs are not only killing it growth wise, but the smell and i cant place it is incredible...


----------



## the gnome (Apr 1, 2017)

looks like more have dropped
theres a few bandit breath.
I scored what i wanted, 2paks each of copper chem and cookies and chem.
btw 
did ghost town drop?


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh yes... another quick restock 3 hours after re-release and I got me a ogkb x star dawg pack


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 1, 2017)

the gnome said:


> looks like more have dropped
> theres a few bandit breath.
> I scored what i wanted, 2paks each of copper chem and cookies and chem.
> btw
> did ghost town drop?


No ghost town never dropped. Spammed refresh as the timer was going down. It never came around. /sad face


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2017)

typoerror said:


> side note, how is gunslinger still available?!?!?!?


I went through my packs today and I have Gunslinger.
I'm looking forward to my next run.
Has anyone here grown them out?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 1, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Oh yes... another quick restock 3 hours after re-release and I got me a ogkb x star dawg pack


2 wks ago i picked up 2 pks of the ogkb x rhs cross on a relist, now the orignal drops
o well, hope the RHS X is gonna kick it hard


----------



## Dream Beaver (Apr 1, 2017)

Doc Holidays are rockin! After seeing the updated pics on the greenpoint website wow I can't wait to flower and smoke these babies!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yo @genuity hows those ghost towns doing bro?


----------



## Feijao (Apr 1, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> No ghost town never dropped. Spammed refresh as the timer was going down. It never came around. /sad face


I asked Gu~ specifically about Ghost Town and SkyPilot. He said that they were not apart of this drop but to expect them back in stock around May.


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @genuity hows those ghost towns doing bro?


Got the clones in the flower run,way better run this time..pics soon


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Got the clones in the flower run,way better run this time..pics soon


You still organic or switched back to bottles


----------



## genuity (Apr 1, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> You still organic or switched back to bottles


Right now I'm running bio veg & bloom so yes bottles.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 1, 2017)

I kinda feel sorry for my usual seed broker (midweek s) but lately it just seems important to concentrate on the rare stuff. 
And keepin it, in country is patriotic BUY AMERICAN. LOL
I'm off my Dawg genetic shopping spree for now.
Got a lot to run in only a 3x3 cab


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2017)

Can't get my double nugget credit! Just a thanks for purchasing a measly $10 credit instead of $60. Not heard back after emails.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2017)

On a brighter note, I just trimmed a Black Gold and it is by far the stickiest bud I have ever seen but it is not very sticky to skin. Sweet and full and potent. Lemon going more to sweet fuel in smell and very palpable in the nostrils. 

Never had buds stick to each other to the point of picking one up and finding it is two stuck together. Happened several times with this. Guey maybe?


----------



## throwdo (Apr 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> On a brighter note, I just trimmed a Black Gold and it is by far the stickiest bud I have ever seen but it is not very sticky to skin. Sweet and full and potent. Lemon going more to sweet fuel in smell and very palpable in the nostrils.
> 
> Never had buds stick to each other to the point of picking one up and finding it is two stuck together. Happened several times with this. Guey maybe?


Good deal i dont like my bud totaley dry i like mu bid sticky to the touch


----------



## the gnome (Apr 2, 2017)

Feijao said:


> I asked Gu~ specifically about Ghost Town and SkyPilot. He said that they were not apart of this drop but to expect them back in stock around May.


I have sky pilot in bloom yesterday, it looks very promising going into 12/12.
lots of nug sites, I don't top, I crimp the top about 6-8" down and it accomplishes the same thing but I get a big knot of nugz @Chop.
sky pilots laterals have jumped skyward since crimping the tops and it's a veritable SOG on them now 



Dream Beaver said:


> Doc Holidays are rockin! After seeing the updated pics on the greenpoint website wow I can't wait to flower and smoke these babies!


I eyeballed those a long time butt by the time i convinced myself the baby really didn't need milk
they were out of stock,
I'll bet doc H is an exceptional producer
oh well the baby's still in veg and growing nicely


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 2, 2017)

Hope everyone got some goodies from @Gu~ yesterday. I grabbed a pack of the Maverick myself. I can imagine Goji (QM cut) x Stardawg will be lovely.

Its been a while, so here is an update. I have 4 OGKB x RHS above ground and looking good. 2 have really begun to take off. I also have 1 Skypilot that i was using as a control next to a OGKB, and it is looking mighty nice. All are being grown in coco. I am also trying out the entire line of Elite nutrients. So far so good, and nice and easy with just a few bottles.
 
All 4 OGKB x RHS 
 
#1 from the side
 
#2 from the side

and here is the Skypilot
 

Sorry about the boring ass veg shots, 4 more weeks of veg.

-Freshy-


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 3, 2017)

Are Greenpoint auction dates available to the public ?
sorry if covered already, thanks


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Are Greenpoint auction dates available to the public ?
> sorry if covered already, thanks


I just check the website in the afternoon to evening each day. Never received an announcement before.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 3, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I just check the website in the afternoon to evening each day. Never received an announcement before.


same here, I feel like a fiend doing it though...


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 3, 2017)

Same here. Check it 12 times a day. If your to busy to check it, thats when the auctions are. Going on 3 months of a dry spell from greenpoint my self. Ever since I missed the RH testers by 2 minutes, ever since then been batting zero with GU's site. Ill get my mojo back!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2017)

Dreamcatcher went 1 mutant and other 3 male. Three of four Hibernate poking from soil! I have been having boy plants lately and no breeder has been safe or even a pollen chucker. Like th California drought! 

Carpet germination to begin immediately and continue until flower tent is cramped!


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2017)

92 og x monster cookies smells so strong of body oder.....musty as hell lil big head boy.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> 92 og x monster cookies smells so strong of body oder.....musty as hell lil big head boy.


Ya lil potna coming outside in the summer with no deodorant on musty?


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Ya lil potna coming outside in the summer with no deodorant on musty?


Same outfit from the weekend lil boy...& it's monday


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Same outfit from the weekend lil boy...& it's monday


Yea that's that shit then. I'm waiting to pop these dynamite diesels. The south lack a fire diesel hope these are amazing


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea that's that shit then. I'm waiting to pop these dynamite diesels. The south lack a fire diesel hope these are amazing


It's been a min,last time I got this smell..wow


----------



## Know One (Apr 4, 2017)

Day 8 since I dropped these beans from Greenpoint seeds
Pure Ghost OG
3 of 5 are looking good.





Garlix 3 out of 4.
1 did not germinate
These 3 look good.





I will be topping all of these once the second set of true leafs show.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 4, 2017)

Know One said:


> Day 8 since I dropped these beans from Greenpoint seeds
> Pure Ghost OG
> 3 of 5 are looking good.
> 
> ...


Isn't pure ghost cannaventure? Or did GU release it too?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 4, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> Isn't pure ghost cannaventure? Or did GU release it too?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


He sells Cannaventure Seeds too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey isnt the stardawgx onycd same thing as the three chems from topdawg .I thought jj did not want anyone crossing his chems together


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 4, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Hey isnt the stardawgx onycd same thing as the three chems from topdawg .I thought jj did not want anyone crossing his chems together


Who cares what that thief JJ wants. He's not to be trusted. He's notorious for his lies and wouldn't trust anything that comes out of his mouth .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey upstate2626 isnt that the same thing as 3 chems


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Hey isnt the stardawgx onycd same thing as the three chems from topdawg .I thought jj did not want anyone crossing his chems together


That's where the drama comes from, long story short he's got the genetics and I want them lol !


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah I hear he is a major duche . But he did not create chems acts like he did though


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

MrChocolategrow.I love your avator real hott


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

I like greenpionts sourdawg though looks amazing


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 4, 2017)

What is copper chem


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

It's hard to find grows on copper,blackgold,garlix 
I feel obligated to do one on each as soon as the soils done cooking


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Chem4 x stardawg


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Garlix is chemdd x stardawg
Black gold is ONYCD x stardawg


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't have the Garlic but I'll be dropping half packs of CC and BG here in about a month or so. I'll pop in with a pic or two when they break ground and going forward. I don't have time for a detailed grow journal but I try to document the strains I run in at least a few growth stages up til chop day.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't have the Garlic but I'll be dropping half packs of CC and BG here in about a month or so. I'll pop in with a pic or two when they break ground and going forward. I don't have time for a detailed grow journal but I try to document the strains I run in at least a few growth stages up til chop day.


Im aprehensive of garlix because of the whole Rev thing but the first male is said to have been special


----------



## smashcity (Apr 4, 2017)

I found two phenos of the garlic that were so on point with the description that i had to reveg them aftet flower and currently trying to clone them. I hope they make it. 

Great yields smells of garlic and fuel. And frosty as hell. The potency wasn't bad but it was good. I had harder hitting but definitely good potency for the yield it gave. Just one of the two phenos under a 600


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2017)

smashcity said:


> I found two phenos of the garlic that were so on point with the description that i had to reveg them aftet flower and currently trying to clone them. I hope they make it.
> 
> Great yields smells of garlic and fuel. And frosty as hell. The potency wasn't bad but it was good. I had harder hitting but definitely good potency for the yield it gave. Just one of the two phenos under a 600


Nicely done. 

Thanks for the review!


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2017)

BO kid..92 0g x monster cookies 
 
Her body hygiene is off the charts bad..armpit smoke


----------



## Know One (Apr 5, 2017)

I really do not give a flying fuck about personal bullshit arguments. I am a grower, not a couples therapist.
This is the first time I have veered away from Bodhi, or TGA Subcool which came from Attitude. 
So far I am happy with the customer service and speed of delivery from Greenpoint. I will keep up with the grow in my journal.
Most of the seedling are just forming the second set of true leafs which means I will be topping in the next day or 2 using Uncle Bens Topping Technique. I used this on my Super Snow Lotus and Jesus OG and was very impressed with the results. Thanks, Uncle Ben


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 5, 2017)

genuity said:


> BO kid..92 0g x monster cookies
> View attachment 3919530
> Her body hygiene is off the charts bad..armpit smoke


Dam that's one plant fam? Looking great though


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2017)

I began topping early about a year ago and love it. Builds huge trunks compared to later topping. I top one time and LST.


----------



## Know One (Apr 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I began topping early about a year ago and love it. Builds huge trunks compared to later topping. I top one time and LST.


We are On the same page bro. I am looking forward to growing these out using the same technique.
I had some Santa Barbara GARlic about 15 years ago and really hope this is a relative.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Smashcity those pics beautiful


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jj has chem 4 x stardawg too am I right . Gotta give him some credit . Gu is the man too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

I would like to get some greenpoint seeds too then


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I would like to get some greenpoint seeds too then


You'll love them
Greenpoint seeds https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/greenpoint-seeds

http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 6, 2017)

the black gold is onycd x stardawg which is not the same as 3chems, not sure if JJ did a stardawg back to the #4 would have to check mycotek's strain list


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

I seen the stardawg greenpoint has . Comes out black.and white . Omg you seen these pictures . The thing.looks un real . Im sure they have some of the best stardawg phenos out there . This guy you see his pictures . He really knows what he is doing


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

That black gold gotta be one of the nicest strains out there


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

I think jj does have chem 4 x stardawg . But greenpoint can have it to , even if its the same lineage its all about selection. Big ups to gu


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 6, 2017)

No.im.wrong jj does not have chem 4 to stardawg . He has chem 4 to onycd . Sorry bout that


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 6, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> He sells Cannaventure Seeds too


I am aware, but posting in Gus thread that you had good germ rates on forum x arcata it makes it sound like gu put out the cross and you're growing Gus version out, and it isn't the first time GU has identical parents in a cross as another breeder, so I asked for clarification. There is a cannaventure thread on here where it probably makes more sense to post cannaventure gear related info. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 6, 2017)

Next auction ?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

Just made a ton of cash on the drop maybe busy spending it? Lol


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

A little stingy with the gold points lately 80 more and dynamites mine!
Must be one review a week or something, either that or you need a full grow now


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2017)

That was fast


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> That was fast View attachment 3920099


Dude those are next, man its like baseball cards when I was a kid 
Looks like a Honus Wagner, Roger Marris, and a Ty Cobb 
(Excuse me for being old and stoned lol)


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude those are next, man its like baseball cards when I was a kid
> Looks like a Honus Wagner, Roger Marris, and a Ty Cobb
> (Excuse me for being old and stoned lol)


I use to collect football cards lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> A little stingy with the gold points lately 80 more and dynamites mine!
> Must be one review a week or something, either that or you need a full grow now


 Brah I need 4 more gold points to hit the next discount lvl  then those durban x star are mine! Or I may just get the Durban straight up from elsewhere, havent decided yet.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

I gotta just gotta concentrate on what I've got dammit fight the urge. Lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I gotta just gotta concentrate on what I've got dammit fight the urge. Lol


Tell me about it! I'm trying to only get stuff I want to pollen chuck with so that's helping me hold off on the impulse buying lol!!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Tell me about it! I'm trying to only get stuff I want to pollen chuck with so that's helping me hold off on the impulse buying lol!!


I hear wedding bells for cackleberry and gunslinger man that's something to look forward to .


----------



## morgwar (Apr 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I use to collect football cards lol



Vegas got the Raiders lol martinis spliffs hookers and football. Time for an auction soon I hope


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 6, 2017)

Cookies and Cream X RHS update. I think I may be four for four on them being female.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the delay, restock tomorrow.
> All new pictures for a ton of products from our trip to a facility in Puerto Rico that is growing a ton of Greenpoint gear.
> 
> Here are two samples:
> ...


Damn!, Gu your man down in Puerto Rico, Sackmastaflex, is killing it with your strains.
Those pics he's done of your Chinook Haze makes me glad I have a pack to try.

Can you or anyone else describe in more detail the specifics of the Chinook Haze?
I want to know how hard that girl hits.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2017)

Can't get my double nuggets from last week and no email since Monday. Been trying.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> A little stingy with the gold points lately 80 more and dynamites mine!
> Must be one review a week or something, either that or you need a full grow now





hillbill said:


> Can't get my double nuggets from last week and no email since Monday. Been trying.


after the last drop my points skyrocketed way above 1000, 
I thought there was a glitch and I lucked up with a bunch of xtra points,
that put a big smile on me face, 
finally a fugup and I didn't lose out hahaha
then i remembered how much money i spent ......


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2017)

Haven't heard a word since Monday. Just wanna get some beans and get my point credit. Always in touch other times! Now my points have vanished for $10.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 7, 2017)

Don't think I need dynamite really With garlix, 
Yeah I just need the sisters now, 
With green point I'll start with his nonchem stuff after I f2 all the star children for stock up


----------



## morgwar (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah its settled Ill pick it up on auction but garlix covers sour d better with the Chem d bx to stabilize any mistakes by "rez"
Next is kush, then Haze, +any landraces I can find


----------



## smashcity (Apr 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Don't think I need dynamite really With garlix,
> Yeah I just need the sisters now,
> With green point I'll start with his nonchem stuff after I f2 all the star children for stock up


I thought the same thing. Would love to see pics of his ecsd, given that its so many variations of it out.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 8, 2017)

Star dawg bx1 getting the chop.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 8, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Cookies and Cream X RHS update. I think I may be four for four on them being female.View attachment 3920175 View attachment 3920176


OK I'm probably a perv but that last pick, I'd you squint looks like a g-string


----------



## morgwar (Apr 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Star dawg bx1 getting the chop.


Wow! Are all the star Dawgs chunky like that? If so I love it! 
Great job 
Also your avatar is that a green python or emerald tree boa, could be a pac man frog?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 8, 2017)

I'd like to give props and rep to @LubdaNugs for setting me on this path of obsession!!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'd like to give props and rep to @LubdaNugs for setting me on this path of obsession!!!!


Thank Gu, the genetics did most of the work.


----------



## ray098 (Apr 8, 2017)

Buzzard was a guy did not have room for him but that made space for kk x rhs put two in shot glass 24 hrs then into plugs 1 popped up i will give the other one a couple more days


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2017)

Update on aroma of Black Gold. I gave my wife a Smidget to open and report on what she thought. Her head recoiled once, then a second time and then she dove in for a third try and came up with a red face (I think from hyperventilating) and says "That smells like pot"!.........just reporting 

I will be running this one again. Very spicy and incense like, deep and dark. Most time altering strain I have had. Ever!


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 8, 2017)

Dynamite diesel on the way stoked
I havent grown garlix out yet but grew the chem dd back when rez first released it and found sour d to the chem dd are similar but still miles apart in all aspects thats why i had to have the dynamite ,there was some beautiful sour d gems in rez sour d releases and where do you find sour d in seed form that you know will produce the goods thanks gu


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 8, 2017)

I've had my eyes on the copper chem for a while now. Looks like a better chem 4


----------



## typoerror (Apr 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Wow! Are all the star Dawgs chunky like that? If so I love it!
> Great job
> Also your avatar is that a green python or emerald tree boa, could be a pac man frog?


Avatar is a crested gecko.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 9, 2017)

No more auctions !!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 9, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Avatar is a crested gecko.[/QUOTE
> 
> I was way off lol


----------



## morgwar (Apr 9, 2017)

Well lady cannabis, was the only person who could drag me into social media
Now I have Facebook Twitter and instagram 
To be fair to gu~ I'll post pics of my grows and they're stats, ie days to finish,dry wieght, nutes, and smoke reports
*Order summary*



 Whiskey River × 1
10 Regular Seeds
$77.77

Discount (12345-1234567

*$-75.00*
Subtotal

*$2.77*
Shipping

*$5.54*
Total

*$8.31 USD*


Skipped out on dynamic diesel, garlix has the chemd/sour diesel ibl x (stardawg) so I've got the diesels and chems covered pretty much
Time to get on the kush train 
Have whiskey river, need cowboy, hibernate, etc etc lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2017)

Black Gold.......potent and a bit disorienting. Taste is spicy woody today. Testing with another smoking since '67 this PM. Curing is refining it's nose. Spice and heavy woody.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 9, 2017)

I snagged a couple paks of the cookies-n-chem, 
1 pak went in top the bath right away.
3days later all 11 are sending tails to china lol.
It spoils ya consistently batting 95%-100% germ rates with GUs gear
Ive been a G&& regular since 2011,superb genetics but tired of getting less than 50% germ rates for top dollar


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Haven't heard a word since Monday. Just wanna get some beans and get my point credit. Always in touch other times! Now my points have vanished for $10.


That's last Monday! After trying email again.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 10, 2017)

did I miss an auction ?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 10, 2017)

The hickock haze should be fucking incredible. Ghost train haze x stardawg 
Those unfamiliar with GTH it is a dirty sour mango funk sativa


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2017)

I thought gth was [emoji90] for such a high percentage you'd think it'd be stronger than the 15-20% strains I run. Just hazy crap. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 10, 2017)

One of my favorite strains


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2017)

kmog33 said:


> I thought gth was [emoji90] for such a high percentage you'd think it'd be stronger than the 15-20% strains I run. Just hazy crap.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I actually love a good haze. 
My first taste of which came after growing out a pack of Silver Haze that my wife and I smuggled back from Amsterdam in 94.

After falling for the GTF hype, I ordered a pack from Herbies, last year.
I grew out a pack of 6 fems. 5 seeds popped and none were worth keeping. 
They looked nothing like the photos of the strain used in advertising, but looked more like Neville's Haze, with long foxtails instead of buds.
I pulled the plug on them at 12 weeks of flower which yielded a mediocre smoke, like the Mexican weed I smoked in Cali, back in the 80's. 
They did have an intriguing smell though which was almost the same smell I got from a pack of Bodhi's Jungle Spice, that I recently grew. The Jungle Spice was straight A+ compared to the GTH C- in yeild, high and time to finish.

I ended up contacting Rare Dankness and telling them my opinion of their GTH. They offered to send me a replacement pack but I would have to go through my original vendor. I told them thanks but no thanks.
I think it's bullshit to get a full pack of duds, although their other strains I've grown were good to great.

If it wasn't for the fact they were feminized seed, I pondered the possibility that Rare Dankness's neighbor, Don Quixote, may have been growing hemp and ended up letting his boys let their pollen loose on sunny Spain.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I actually love a good haze.
> My first taste of which came after growing out a pack of Silver Haze that my wife and I smuggled back from Amsterdam in 94.
> 
> After falling for the GTF hype, I ordered a pack from Herbies, last year.
> ...


SSH is amazing. But gth is doodoonug.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2017)

Haze and herm seem to go hand in hand. Extra long flower and light buds. Must be some reason I still grow some haze crosses and such.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Haze and herm seem to go hand in hand. Extra long flower and light buds. Must be some reason I still grow some haze crosses and such.


I grew a pack of the original Silver Haze in the early 90's and there was a herm in the pack, but 1 plant was very special. It was some of the most potent, vertigo inducing, quasi psychedelic weed I've ever had.
I wish I still had it and am still searching for its replacement.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 10, 2017)

Last Haze I had felt exactly like chugging a liter of silver wolf vodka. Not fun.
Upper mid west in the late 90s 
Never touched it again


----------



## genuity (Apr 10, 2017)

Few of the @exotics genetics (Cherry cream pie) 
 
 
2 of the 10 are very ogkb like...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 10, 2017)

genuity said:


> Few of the @exotics genetics (Cherry cream pie)
> View attachment 3922583
> View attachment 3922584
> 2 of the 10 are very ogkb like...


Wrong thread Gen. looking good though


----------



## genuity (Apr 11, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Wrong thread Gen. looking good though


Lol.....thats why I do not smoke sativas late night....lol


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dynamite diesel. Ecsd x stardawg . What ecsd is it . And when are you going to have more black gold


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2017)

Just to update on my communication with Greenpoint. Gu has gotten back to me and all is well on the Western Front.

Black Gold curing and wonderful. Exotic smell and taste of woods and spices. Maybe a lot of depth to the smell. Taste makes me smack my lips. Strong medicine! My first full cycle Greenpoint. 

Had planted 4 Dreamcatcher and had 2 boys, 1 strange mutant and a herm. Leans to long and narrow leaves. 

Just transplanted 3 Hibernate in veg. Very wide leaves. Good vigor.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 12, 2017)

He's becoming a big name, busy, busy 
Soon it will be just as hard to t
Get gu~'s genetics as it to get topdawg 
Working these to gen 4 and 5 will be a treat.
If I get something fantastic I'll have to get some f4 f5 seed back to him as thanks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2017)

Hadn't done any Chem or OG lines before last spring and got The Black Gold because of all the various Chems in it's heritage. It is no disappointment in any department. Will cross with itself in the future.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 12, 2017)

anyone else noticing the carefully selected fat dark tough looking seeds he shares? They've cracked at the end of the first day or the next morning for me even after weeks in my fridge. kudos Gu! 
I dont think I'll ever fuss with an overseas provider again!


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> anyone else noticing the carefully selected fat dark tough looking seeds he shares? They've cracked at the end of the first day or the next morning for me even after weeks in my fridge. kudos Gu!
> I dont think I'll ever fuss with an overseas provider again!


Yeah, the Stardawg Bx1 seed pack I've opened were some good looking seeds.

The cush og (green crack x polar bear og) were small and pale, but they popped quickly no problem at all, I only tried 2 of these seeds from my pack, got 2 vigorous males, culled them. Gonna get back into this pack soon and hope for a female.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 12, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Yeah, the Stardawg Bx1 seed pack I've opened were some good looking seeds.
> 
> The cush og (green crack x polar bear og) were small and pale, but they popped quickly no problem at all, I only tried 2 of these seeds from my pack, got 2 vigorous males, culled them. Gonna get back into this pack soon and hope for a female.



Where can I find stardawg bx1?
Is that one discontinued?


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 12, 2017)

I doubt it's discontinued, probably be available again in the future from GU as it seems to be popular. You could probably politely ask him if/when they'll be available


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Which one is the stsrfighter stardawg cross the name of it


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 12, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Which one is the stsrfighter stardawg cross the name of it


Gunslinger


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Cookies and chem is back in stock


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2017)

A couple of Cookies n Chem shots in the sunlight.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Apr 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Where can I find stardawg bx1?
> Is that one discontinued?





blu3bird said:


> I doubt it's discontinued, probably be available again in the future from GU as it seems to be popular. You could probably politely ask him if/when they'll be available


Unfortunately it's discontinued. 

I hit up Gu on instagram and he told me it will not be made again.



We've all got "the one that got away" but that's 2 for me now from Greenpoint alone. 2 of the best plants I've grown/smoked. Hold them clones tightly fellas!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

How good is the gunslinger


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Where can I find black gold in stock


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple of Cookies n Chem shots in the sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 3923465 View attachment 3923467 View attachment 3923468 View attachment 3923469 View attachment 3923471


damn that looks good! well done man!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn that looks good! well done man!


Thanks man, its going to make for a nice summer and maybe fall.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 12, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thanks man, its going to make for a nice summer and maybe fall.


i reckon your right there! what would you say about the smoke?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 12, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Where can I find black gold in stock


http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/black-gold/


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2017)

greencropper said:


> i reckon your right there! what would you say about the smoke?


Honestly I'm just starting to get into it. It has a very spicy flavor up front with a lingering fruity flavor. Its a super stoney high, definitely indica dominant.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 12, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Unfortunately it's discontinued.
> 
> I hit up Gu on instagram and he told me it will not be made again.
> 
> ...


Something tells me copper will too or even black gold. It's just too easy to find a superstar male with those two, or garlix for that matter
It seems kiss a×× to a point, with all this praise and toadying but there's no doubt he is Very generous sharing those genes.
Everyone's post pics look ti+s so farl! great talent and thanks to greenpoint great genes
A Bit miffed about no auctions though, got to have some old stock lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 12, 2017)

Woot Wooot ! Bitches! 
Auctions On!!
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction/products/tangerine-haze-x-star-dawg-seeds





https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction/products/golden-goat-stardawg-seeds





https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction/products/girl-scout-cookies-x-stardawg-seeds


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks in going to.send.out for that . Tell gu Im sure I will.be impressed . Also will try to get gunslinger before its gone. Beautiful . With all the nice.stock I am getting my hands on . I could make my own.seed company. Nothing I really care to do . I just like the work done.by a few.significant breeders out there and Gu is on that elite list .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 12, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/black-gold/


I just ordered the black gold . I will try to get gunslinger too if its still around by next couple weeks . I have alot of nice strains now . Its not going to be fair for everyone else


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 13, 2017)

Let's get this party started.... Well at least see what this maverick (goji QM) is all about.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 13, 2017)

BAMM !!! Another Auction is on !!!!!!!
Gu's on a roll


----------



## morgwar (Apr 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> BAMM !!! Another Auction is on !!!!!!!
> Gu's on a roll



Its killing me dude I swapped my 3x2 for a 3x3 and I've gotta spend all my cash on light upgrades really really want that cush but my light addiction is stronger lol


----------



## growers won (Apr 13, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> He released the Cookies n Chem last year when he first made the Stardawg crosses. I copped them then been sitting in them for a year. Got it direct from Gu but I think he is restocking very good ones like this and others made with the Stardawg papa


Cookies n chem are in stock right now I just bought one


----------



## morgwar (Apr 14, 2017)

Dynamite, Texas butter, hibernate on the auction block this morning 
Buy em all before I get weak PLEASE! Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dynamite, Texas butter, hibernate on the auction block this morning
> Buy em all before I get weak PLEASE! Lol


I want to try that Texas Butter. I bet it's a heater.


----------



## azstudent (Apr 14, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Thanks in going to.send.out for that . Tell gu Im sure I will.be impressed . Also will try to get gunslinger before its gone. Beautiful . With all the nice.stock I am getting my hands on . I could make my own.seed company. Nothing I really care to do . I just like the work done.by a few.significant breeders out there and Gu is on that elite list .


Just curious, who else is on your elite list?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 14, 2017)

Hmm i wanna kno what cut of ecsd was used in dynamite diesel b4 it said clone in parenthesis im assuming it meant ecsd clone but iidk but id like to kno soon id take another pack if its the ecsd clone 

Ive been buying GU's seeds from the beginning ..after seeing him grow on TSD(RIP) i knew his shit would be up to par based on selections ..i have 2 or 3 packs i didnt see him re stock i bought a few years ago 
Famine x stardawg
Brain og x stardawg
? i think i have one more i dont see listed 

If i had the cash right now id be all over the copper chem i been waiting for them to drop and the cookies and chem


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 14, 2017)

Hell yeah going to grab a pack dynamite diesel
Got the deputy other day
And i thought my seed addiction was over dawg lol


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 14, 2017)

azstudent said:


> Just curious, who else is on your elite list?


My elite list I would say gu from greenpoint topdawg seeds shantibaba of course and i also have blue orca haze from swami seeds . Thats the guys im messing with now . Well dj short sam the skunkman and nevile all legends . Also I think loompa should be on that list . Hear good things about bodhi too. Jim ortega and romulin joe . Hows that list . Let me know if I missed anyone


----------



## morgwar (Apr 14, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> My elite list I would say gu from greenpoint topdawg seeds shantibaba of course and i also have blue orca haze from swami seeds . Thats the guys im messing with now . Well dj short sam the skunkman and nevile all legends . Also I think loompa should be on that list . Hear good things about bodhi too. Jim ortega and romulin joe . Hows that list . Let me know if I missed anyone


TGA genetics


----------



## morgwar (Apr 14, 2017)

Broke down and got dynamite D
I was looking at my seed tray and had room for five more plugs.
Hoping it's got something garlix doesn't or vice versa
We'll know soon enough because they will be growing side by side

Garlix 5 seeds
Dynamite Diesel 5
Black gold 5
Copper chm 5
1 great fem each and 1 great male hopefully 4 growing in a 3x3 
Journal starts when dynamite gets home


----------



## growers won (Apr 14, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple of Cookies n Chem shots in the sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 3923465 View attachment 3923467 View attachment 3923468 View attachment 3923469 View attachment 3923471


How does it smoke


----------



## growers won (Apr 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I actually love a good haze.
> My first taste of which came after growing out a pack of Silver Haze that my wife and I smuggled back from Amsterdam in 94.
> 
> After falling for the GTF hype, I ordered a pack from Herbies, last year.
> ...


I have the GTH and its killer ,sometimes I think some seed vendors make their own seeds and they name them as they want


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2017)

Silly question,
Is the chem d bx2 same as the 91 chem bx2 ?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 14, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Silly question,
> Is the chem d bx2 same as the 91 chem bx2 ?


I think chem d is indica heavy and 91 is sativa heavy. Correct me if I'm wrong though


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 14, 2017)

I was wrong on two of the Cookies and Cream X RHS that turned out to be males. Here's the two that are left standing. I have had an awful time getting my grow lined out since I moved. These gals stay hungry.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I was wrong on two of the Cookies and Cream X RHS that turned out to be males. Here's the two that are left standing. I have had an awful time getting my grow lined out since I moved. These gals stay hungry.View attachment 3924996


 They look pretty good, how many weeks in are you ?
Finally things are coming together for me and I am flipping mine tomorrow, I have two midgets and three shrubs and yes they go through water like crazy.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 14, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> They look pretty good, how many weeks in are you ?
> Finally things are coming together for me and I am flipping mine tomorrow, I have two midgets and three shrubs and yes they go through water like crazy.


I'm 12 days in my friend. I flipped the lights April 2.
And damn my eyes folks my if I didn't buy the Texas Butter and Dyno Diesel.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 14, 2017)

growers won said:


> I have the GTH and its killer ,sometimes I think some seed vendors make their own seeds and they name them as they want


I totally suspected that. I am pissed at myself that I went ahead and let them talk me into stealth shipping option, allowing them to remove the seeds from the breeder pack. 
I'll never buy from Herbie's again and that's why I didn't take up Rare Dankness on their generous replacement offer.
I don't need them anyway with the great seed banks that we have here in the good ole USA.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 15, 2017)

Good Morning Chaps

[email protected] will be putting up auctions Monday through Friday, new one everyday. Most likely three different varieties each day. Prices start out high in the beginning of the day and should hit the reserve before most of us in the states go to sleep.

Orders and Fulfillment questions should go right over to Chip, don't be shy, he's a great dewd.

I've got a ton of your emails to get through, I'm about a week and a half behind.

My RHS testers are hitting flower in just over a week. I've got a few plants of most of the varieties, culling males now.

Hope you all have a Happy Easter! Unless you're not down with the Jesus. Or hate ham (I luv it) 4/20 Promotion will start soon, just trying to get through the emails first.

'Murica


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 15, 2017)

Weekly auctions!!! Well Boys the next couple of weeks are going to be fun!! Thanks Gu!!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Good Morning Chaps
> 
> [email protected] will be putting up auctions Monday through Friday, new one everyday. Most likely three different varieties each day. Prices start out high in the beginning of the day and should hit the reserve before most of us in the states go to sleep.
> 
> ...


Not big on ham but known to get homicidal over the last strip of BACON
LOL happy Easter to all my bearded and non bearded buds!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> TGA genetics


Yeah we can add subcool.and bros grimm too . I grew out jtr the flav and spacedawg . They were all good spacedawg was nice


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally !! Got my tent set up and my light together, time to flip the Durb/RHS....


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 15, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Finally !! Got my tent set up and my light together, time to flip the Durb/RHS....View attachment 3925489


Whats that gorilla tent ? Also a 630 watt cmh . Looks nice


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 15, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Whats that gorilla tent ? Also a 630 watt cmh . Looks nice


 Thank you
Gorilla 2x2,
2 3000k vero @100 watt ea, kit from timberlights
Light rack by me


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Thank you
> Gorilla 2x2,
> 2 3000k vero @100 watt ea, kit from timberlights
> Light rack by me


Good luck I hope you get something good


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

Gu you are the man . You definitely know how to put the winners together


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> You'll love them
> Greenpoint seeds https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/greenpoint-seeds
> 
> http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/


I ordered black gold . I want copper chem and gunslinger also. And there are a few more I would not mind having from him but I have a good amount of beans now and want to make them grow


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 16, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Who cares what that thief JJ wants. He's not to be trusted. He's notorious for his lies and wouldn't trust anything that comes out of his mouth .


Jj claimed loopas headband was not the real thing then.he turned around and used it in his 3 ogs #1 . Whats up with that


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Jj claimed loopas headband was not the real thing then.he turned around and used it in his 3 ogs #1 . Whats up with that


Just a friendly heads up, the OP isn't very tolerant of top dawg references or drama


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 16, 2017)

New member, new Greenpoint Seeds Customer as well. I lucked up on the restock and since then I've stayed glued to my screen for these weekly auctions. Great service like the many comments posted have already stated. This thread has been a great find and is a great resource so shout out to everyone for the contributions. Waiting to start my GPS grow as soon as my packs arrive, I live in the South of the Motherland. Big Baby Jesus I can't Wait!


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> TGA genetics


Lol

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## morgwar (Apr 16, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> New member, new Greenpoint Seeds Customer as well. I lucked up on the restock and since then I've stayed glued to my screen for these weekly auctions. Great service like the many comments posted have already stated. This thread has been a great find and is a great resource so shout out to everyone for the contributions. Waiting to start my GPS grow as soon as my packs arrive, I live in the South of the Motherland. Big Baby Jesus I can't Wait!


Big welcome to you, and we're in the same boat with green point 
Won't know Fer sure till late june early July if this is the budget holy grail of Chem genetics 
Good luck to you!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 16, 2017)

Going to vape a bit of Black Gold harvested last month. You have inspired me. I'll go open the jar and get a little super sticky bud out, if I can just get one. If this is what the Chem thing is all about I can see why there is a Chem thing!

Gotta go!


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Big welcome to you, and we're in the same boat with green point
> Won't know Fer sure till late june early July if this is the budget holy grail of Chem genetics
> Good luck to you!


Thank you, good luck to you too!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Big welcome to you, and we're in the same boat with green point
> Won't know Fer sure till late june early July if this is the budget holy grail of Chem genetics
> Good luck to you!


Thanks same to you I wont pop them till little later but im sure they will be all that


----------



## bellas6 (Apr 17, 2017)

Auctions back up.
Hoping this is leading up to something special in Thursday!!!!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 17, 2017)

whos on the fence with this "Hells Angels OG Kush (Clone Only) x Stardawg" today ?
why?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> whos on the fence with this "Hells Angels OG Kush (Clone Only) x Stardawg" today ?
> why?


Broke! Plus I have nearly a grand invested and haven't grown any lol 
No doubt I want it though!


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 17, 2017)

@morgwar 
seed whore


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2017)

Morg, you're skipping the 420 promos at the other banks too 

My cart/s are full - eagerly waiting to pull the trigger.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morg, you're skipping the 420 promos at the other banks too
> 
> My cart/s are full - eagerly waiting to pull the trigger.



True lol 
Buuuttt I do have 8 vero 18's on the way to go with the 6 I'm running now 
Going to do these chems right 
Gotta figure out the ppfd though all will be running 1200 ma


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> True lol
> Buuuttt I do have 8 vero 18's on the way to go with the 6 I'm running now
> Going to do these chems right
> Gotta figure out the ppfd though all will be running 1200 ma


 Where are you getting the Vero,s from ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> True lol
> Buuuttt I do have 8 vero 18's on the way to go with the 6 I'm running now
> Going to do these chems right
> Gotta figure out the ppfd though all will be running 1200 ma


You're going to have a jungle of chem under those! Hope you've got some good odor control.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're going to have a jungle of chem under those! Hope you've got some good odor control.


No need to worry about Chem odor. I did Bodhi Space Monkey last year! LOUD!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> No need to worry about Chem odor. I did Bodhi Space Monkey last year! LOUD!!!!


Good to know! I have that in my cart at GLG...just awaiting the new drops for 420. If that's louder than the chems I'm going to need to double down.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Where are you getting the Vero,s from ?


Digikey.com 9.89 a piece couple days ago
Vero 29s are 25 bucks


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

Not kidding about tap roots wow. 
That's garlix. 15 OUT OF 15 got roots all barely breaking top 
Now, when I opened the lid to the copper seeds the first time Holy crap the seeds even reek
Yes this is already worthwhile my friends, when dynamite gets in I'll have an even 20 of the 4 big players


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're going to have a jungle of chem under those! Hope you've got some good odor control.


LOL thanks man but 
I'm in Nevada wayyyy out in the sticks lol
BRING THE STANK BABY!!!!!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh hey @naiveCon digikey looks like they've got good stock.
Sorry for the REPEAT POSTS lol, but I'm super stoked my hso chem 91s got about 2 weeks left dripping with trichs and a forearm cola, the copper,dynamite,blackg,and garlix will get 1 week ambient window sun then blurple 2nd week then cab
Grow report starts when dynamite arrives


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> whos on the fence with this "Hells Angels OG Kush (Clone Only) x Stardawg" today ?
> why?


 Now I am intrigued, what do you know about this cut ?
Thanks Morg for the heads up on the veros


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2017)

Hells OG and Coal Creek Kush are the real deal OG Kush available currently. Great expressions of OG Kush and OG/Chem lines in both Whiskey River & Cowboy Kush

Purple hues don't hurt either. Both usually sell out faster than others, but I've got plenty of stock.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 17, 2017)

Whiskey river will go great with my country buddies around the campfire,
Got a lot of guys just learning about cannabis out of law enforcement and military
I like that your strains aren't named after dragons and flowers or cartoon characters
Some of us are a little straight laced and country. Its nice to see strains that are named after the American Western lifestyle


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Hells OG and Coal Creek Kush are the real deal OG Kush available currently. Great expressions of OG Kush and OG/Chem lines in both Whiskey River & Cowboy Kush
> 
> Purple hues don't hurt either. Both usually sell out faster than others, but I've got plenty of stock.


 I guess you twisted my arm, lol, I just picked up the cowboy Kush.
When will the Coal Creek be available ?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2017)

Chip's asleep, I'll have him check the inventory of Whiskey River tomorrow. I was under the impression that we had a lot more of those seeds.

Tons of new Wild West Series varieties coming in a few weeks. As for 4/20.... The email will go out tomorrow morning at 7:30am with all the details..... Must be a subscriber to the Greenpoint Gazette to get that email (signup at bottom of homepage)

Part of the offering: FREE 10 Reg SEED PACK of I-95 x Stardawg with EVERY ORDER
(while supplies last)


----------



## typoerror (Apr 17, 2017)

so you naming that freebie "shots fired' ? haha

it's a good thing i got a job. i'm hoping to make it up your way this weekend. i'll have samples of my recent gps stuff dried by then, for you to try.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Also Full Restock of DVG gear.
Will be 50% off on 4/20 as well.
Citrus Farmer included.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh yeah, 50% off for 4/20
Use code: KimJongChill


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Also Full Restock of DVG gear.
> Will be 50% off on 4/20 as well.
> Citrus Farmer included.





Gu~ said:


> Oh yeah, 50% off for 4/20
> Use code: KimJongChill


You just made it so much easier for me on 4/20.. Gonna take a lot for another seedbank to beat this. They gotta do 60% or better. Salute for always blessing US FAMILY!!!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 18, 2017)

Lining my seed trays with a 1/2 inch of dirt under the plugs with greenpoint seeds from now on lol
100 percent germ with taps sticking out an inch on each plug gotta get em in soil quickly or they'll go looking for it
Picks to come after I get off work


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

If you have any issues with germination, please contact me. 
I want you growing healthy LADIES not struggling to pop bunk seeds.

We've changed our shucking and cleaning method to blowing-with-air and it has really increased the viable seed percentage. We have a lot of loss with this method, but it has a better end result. 

Just ordered sizing screens to increase further the viable seed percentage. Big, Beautiful, Striped Seeds Only Please


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2017)

All Greenpoint to be restocked? Damn that Black Gold ic just wonderful pot. Yeah,POT!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> If you have any issues with germination, please contact me.
> I want you growing healthy LADIES not struggling to pop bunk seeds.
> 
> We've changed our shucking and cleaning method to blowing-with-air and it has really increased the viable seed percentage. We have a lot of loss with this method, but it has a better end result.
> ...


you ship to Canada? I want some 4/20 treats


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> you ship to Canada? I want some 4/20 treats


With Speeeeeeeeeed!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> With Speeeeeeeeeed!


Will Bandit breath rearing its head on 4/20?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Will Bandit breath rearing its head on 4/20?


Unfortunately, No.

Harvesting those seeds is very difficult and only a few packs are made each round.

All of the Bandit Breath are sold out except for one pack.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Unfortunately, No.
> 
> Harvesting those seeds is very difficult and only a few packs are made each round.
> 
> All of the Bandit Breath are sold out except for one pack.


Think I might have a pack of something you might want for that one pack.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> With Speeeeeeeeeed!


I'm looking at that Bonfire. Sounds fire.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm looking at that Bonfire. Sounds fire.


@sackmastaflex has grown thousands of Greenpoint Seeds and prefers Bonfire. Lost the mom, have to get her back.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> If you have any issues with germination, please contact me.
> I want you growing healthy LADIES not struggling to pop bunk seeds.
> 
> We've changed our shucking and cleaning method to blowing-with-air and it has really increased the viable seed percentage. We have a lot of loss with this method, but it has a better end result.
> ...


No issue they all popped, just got away from me lol 
Best gem rate I've ever had thanks man


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Think I might have a pack of something you might want for that one pack.


weeell vato, there was a single pak day fore yesterday I snagged/paid for yesterday.
dunno if that was it.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> @sackmastaflex has grown thousands of Greenpoint Seeds and prefers Bonfire. Lost the mom, have to get her back.


awesome! I'll definitely try and snatch a pack of that up.

I was gifted a pack of your Monster Cookies X Alien Stardawg from a great dude on here, and I crossed it to Area 51 genetics Excalibur (OG18 X Stardawg) Shits FUEGO got me looking at both companies beans pretty closely 

Figure if I can make something this good with 1 random male and 1 random female 12/12 from seed then there's gotta be fire in there for sure


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> @sackmastaflex has grown thousands of Greenpoint Seeds and prefers Bonfire. Lost the mom, have to get her back.


I like what that guy has done with your genetics. I might have to pop the Chinook Haze and Bonfire on my next round. 

My Deputy and Sky pilot grow is doing well but my Sky pilots buds are a bit lanky compared to the Deputy. I'm hoping they start to stack in the last few weeks. 
I guess that's what I get for running different strains off the same reservoir.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I like what that guy has done with your genetics. I might have to pop the Chinook Haze and Bonfire on my next round.
> 
> My Deputy and Sky pilot grow is doing well but my Sky pilots buds are a bit lanky compared to the Deputy. I'm hoping they start to stack in the last few weeks.
> I guess that's what I get for running different strains off the same reservoir.


 The sky pilot Will not have the best yield but will have this excellent cherry vanilla hash flavor that rivals some of the best tasting weed out there. Also has a great daytime uplifting high that's really potent. The mother used in the cross wasn't the best yielding one but the bag appeal and effects were out of this world


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> @sackmastaflex has grown thousands of Greenpoint Seeds and prefers Bonfire. Lost the mom, have to get her back.


damn that guys doing BIG things. My goodness. 

I gotta get a job with someone like that and forget everything I think I know and learn something for real lol. Wow.!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

@sackmastaflex on IG has more experience with my gear than I do lol


----------



## typoerror (Apr 18, 2017)

@Gu~ my gsc x star dawg aren't popping. I cracked open a seed and it was black inside. This pack and sour d x star dawg are the only ones I've had not pop on me. Everything else has been 90%+.

After your gifting me 25 ghost town seeds pre-release I'd say we are still less than even. Haha

Is it 4/20 yet?!?!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> @Gu~ my gsc x star dawg aren't popping. I cracked open a seed and it was black inside. I'll get a picture when I get home. This pack and sour d x star dawg are the only ones I've had not pop on me. Everything else has been 90%+.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Sorry, I pulled that out of the Top Dawg Policies and Procedures manual.
~
Dave, email your info again and I'll get a replacement of Eagle Scout out to you.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 18, 2017)

Haha but I wanna give you my monies!

Seriously, I owe you! You've been more than generous. All that fire cannabis on our first visit to Colorado plus those Ghost Town seeds. Still the best strain I've ever grown. I still owe you.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

Give me your cut of the Stardawg Bx1 so I can make some Bx2s

That Ghost Town 59 used was the tits


----------



## typoerror (Apr 18, 2017)

I've got both the ghost town leaning star dawgs bx1 in veg tent trying to re-veg. First cuts are yours homie.


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 18, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm looking at that Bonfire. Sounds fire.


Same here, on my wishlist!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 18, 2017)

Thinking back on commercial strain s that worked out great in the past, I wonder how stardawg would cross to a pre 98 serious ak47 or even the recent stuff


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 18, 2017)

What is the smoke report on Citrus farmer ?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> What is the smoke report on Citrus farmer ?


Wrong thread. Try the DVG thread


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Wrong thread. Try the DVG thread


 Right, but was just asking here because I am considering picking it up from Gu....


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 18, 2017)

definitely going to pickup some packs for 4/20
eyeing that dynamite diesel


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2017)

No judgement here, talk about whatever strains and breeders you'd like. When people buy his gear at my store it's a WIN-WIN-WIN.

Thanks Vato  I appreciate the respect level!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 18, 2017)

After some crap "diesel" from another company I've been turned off of citrus anything 
The one I'm finishing is slight but tolerable
The only diesel I've smoked that I can call real was pure sulfur fuel which kinda sounds like copper
To each thier own though


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 18, 2017)

I have a bubblegum cross from you guys at ~5 weeks. It's totally white. Like nothing I've seen from you guys or any others. I didn't take a clone. Reveg time... You guys are great btw...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 18, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> I have a bubblegum cross from you guys at ~5 weeks. It's totally white. Like nothing I've seen from you guys or any others. I didn't take a clone. Reveg time... You guys are great btw...


Can you post a pic bro to tempt me to pop mine.


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Oh yeah, 50% off for 4/20
> Use code: KimJongChill


Lol that code name


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 18, 2017)

bubbahaze said:


> Lol that code name


yeah I got a chuckle outta that too


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 18, 2017)

I know im getting something . I hear you have excellent customer service . I got ripped off by sourpatch seeds $215 . Ordered stardawg ix and he never sent it . Wont answer my calls and is ignoring me . Who.else got ripped of by jay frost . He is no good . On the plus side I have black gold and probably going to get gunslinger . On 420 . Whats up gu


----------



## morgwar (Apr 18, 2017)

Got the grow report started so I can stop polluting this thread with my speculations and ramblings
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/
I said I'd do it and I just don't see enough of them on greenpoint seeds
Wish me luck and I hope I do these strains justice


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 19, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> I know im getting something . I hear you have excellent customer service . I got ripped off by sourpatch seeds $215 . Ordered stardawg ix and he never sent it . Wont answer my calls and is ignoring me . Who.else got ripped of by jay frost . He is no good . On the plus side I have black gold and probably going to get gunslinger . On 420 . Whats up gu


Same here bro. Emailed him, finally got a hold of him. He said he would send me the seeds after months of me trying to contact him.... nope, never heard from him again. At least I got some rare green point seeds from him before he turned into a bastard. Tarnation, Death Dawg, Grape Skunk,Uncirculated Og/Presoviet Afgan, Lemon Fizz x Star Dawg!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

I going to get gunslinger tomorrow . Gu is what other breeders wish to be


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Got the grow report started so I can stop polluting this thread with my speculations and ramblings
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/
> I said I'd do it and I just don't see enough of them on greenpoint seeds
> Wish me luck and I hope I do these strains justice


They should grow great if your room is on point . Black gold . Onycd * stardawg . I bet its as good as anything jj made . Well jj did make it . Gu deserves credit for his excellent selection though . Its all about selection . Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

Can I use paypal or email bank transfer to pay for these beans?


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 19, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Can I use paypal or email bank transfer to pay for these beans?


Credit card or mail in your payment using cash or money order.

If you have PayPal you can request a debit card from them and use is like a regular bank or credit card.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 19, 2017)

Bank transferred for customers with orders over $500. $60 discount at that point for using bank transfer


----------



## typoerror (Apr 19, 2017)

Just a heads up. The 4/20 sale has been delayed until after I place my order. I'll get it in right at 7:30 mountain time but it would be greatly appreciated if you kept your carts clear until afterwards. Thank you for not cooperating.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Just a heads up. The 4/20 sale has been delayed until after I place my order. I'll get it in right at 7:30 mountain time but it would be greatly appreciated if you kept your carts clear until afterwards. Thank you for not cooperating.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Just a heads up. The 4/20 sale has been delayed until after I place my order. I'll get it in right at 7:30 mountain time but it would be greatly appreciated if you kept your carts clear until afterwards. Thank you for not cooperating.





That sounds like a buddy of mine!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

I really f'ed up my budget this year and am so broke for all the great specials during this Stoner Christmas in April event. In 3 or 4 weeks I'll pick through what's left like a red headed stepchild.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I really f'ed up my budget this year and am so broke for all the great specials during this Stoner Christmas in April event. In 3 or 4 weeks I'll pick through what's left like a red headed stepchild.


Me too dammit! Buuuut the man did say new western collection gear next month lol save your pennies good stuff yet to come!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Me too dammit! Buuuut the man did say new western collection gear next month lol save your pennies good stuff yet to come!


That's great news! It sucks working on a seasonal basis.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Chip's asleep, I'll have him check the inventory of Whiskey River tomorrow. I was under the impression that we had a lot more of those seeds.
> 
> Tons of new Wild West Series varieties coming in a few weeks. As for 4/20.... The email will go out tomorrow morning at 7:30am with all the details..... Must be a subscriber to the Greenpoint Gazette to get that email (signup at bottom of homepage)
> 
> ...


There's hope !!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's great news! It sucks working on a seasonal basis.


If you were a neighbor I'd gladly float you a beans or two from all of these
hope you get in the loop soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 19, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Credit card or mail in your payment using cash or money order.
> 
> If you have PayPal you can request a debit card from them and use is like a regular bank or credit card.


Okiee Doke. Thanks for the intel. 

If that Bonfire gets restocked im going to jump all over it like a fat sweaty dude jumps on a slip and slide. If not I'll jump on something else with slightly less enthusiasm


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 19, 2017)

am I missing the "email me when item is back in stock" button ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

I cant wait till morning. I think gu would do.pretty good if he.entered a cup. If the cups wernt bullshit though .


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

Well I did free up some cash but I need light parts
I'm really happy with what I've got so I'll stay out and wait for the new stuff
Leaves a chance for others lol


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Well I did free up some cash but I need light parts
> I'm really happy with what I've got so I'll stay out and wait for the new stuff
> Leaves a chance for others lol
> View attachment 3927787


Oh nice . I see.you got into them .


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

So far I have blackgold and in the morning I will try to get gunslinger. Its not hard to get quite the collection with those prices


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> So far I have blackgold and in the morning I will try to get gunslinger. Its not hard to get quite the collection with those prices



He usually releases a good amount of seeds.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

What's the scoop on I-95 x Stardawg? 
Not finding a lot about it on google


----------



## morgwar (Apr 19, 2017)

morgwar said:


> What's the scoop on I-95 x Stardawg?
> Not finding a lot about it on google


Never mind lol


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 19, 2017)

A free pack of 1_95 * stardawg should be awsome if I can get it in time


----------



## typoerror (Apr 20, 2017)

Alright. Who took the bandit breath out my cart?!?!

HAPPY 4/20!!!

Managed to snatch these.


Then I went back because I forgot something.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Alright. Who took the bandit breath out my cart?!?!
> 
> HAPPY 4/20!!!
> 
> ...



I wonder who snatched all the citrus farmer in 2 mins smh lol someone got lucky


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 20, 2017)

I almost grabbed a pack of bandit breath just before the promo started, I've wanted that strain for awhile now.
Ended up changing my mind at the last minute and waited for the promo to start because I wanted to hopefully get the freebie pack of nightrider. Got a DVG pack of grand slam for around $50, very satisfied with my purchase

Thank you for your generosity GU~


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel was just too hard to say no to.


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello, 

my name is freshy and I have a problem. I can't stop buying seeds. Damn these sales.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 20, 2017)

everything is sold out !!!

Triangle kush and someting sumpin Stardawg !! thats enough info for me


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 20, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is freshy and I have a problem. I can't stop buying seeds. Damn these sales.


Welcome Freshyclap:)

We all share your habit here, I am so happy you've found us. I have thus far, after joining the group, been able to stop my over seas purchasing habitclap:) and have been over seas clean for months now(who's counting, nyuck nyuck)

Between Topdawg and Gu @ Greenpoint I've found my entire room has been changed. Several years long proven genetics have been replaced. Only Tahoe Og(caliconnect), Medicine Man(mr nice), Chemdog91hso and Commerce City Kush(rare dankness) remain, along side of these superstar gear providers. This is a huge step for me, I'm used to keeping 30+ strains in my veg room full time for a menu.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 20, 2017)

Damb everything sold out so fast


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 20, 2017)

And That's All Folks!!! Hats Off to Gu!!! Happy 4/20 Everyone!!!

What Do Us Green Point Junkies Do Now!!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2017)

damn i overslept..
IT'S A FUGGIN GHOST TOWN @GREENPOINT

everything is sold out,

nothing's there


I only wanted a couple DVG goodies.
shit who am i kidding.. I would have been the seed junky i know i am and bought anything i had coin for 

Gu
your a shrewd biznessman fo sure 
btw?
where is Gu?
he prolly be counting out 20stacks all day long


----------



## TimeToBurn (Apr 20, 2017)

I snagged a pack of Copper Chem and Citrus Farmer! They had 6 Citrus Farmer left and by the time I checked out, they were sold out!! I waited 5-10 minutes and they were refilled (showed 12 when I caught it) so I ended up getting one of those.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 20, 2017)

I would want to check Greenpoint later as they could be updating or are overwhelmed.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I would want to check Greenpoint later as they could be updating or are overwhelmed.


yup 



TimeToBurn said:


> I snagged a pack of Copper Chem and Citrus Farmer! They had 6 Citrus Farmer left and by the time I checked out, they were sold out!! I waited 5-10 minutes and they were refilled (showed 12 when I caught it) so I ended up getting one of those.


 i was gonna snag citrus farmer also
and false teeth
stock looked flush yesterday


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 20, 2017)

I was ready when the sale started and the Citrus Farmer disappeared instantly! Waited like 5 minutes and there were 19 in stock! Glad I got that and Copper Chem, not counting them gratis goodies! Thanks GPS!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

Shoutout to one of the best Seedbank's/breeders out there. Thanks for always putting the customers first potna!!! I'm happy hope y'all are too


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> I snagged a pack of Copper Chem and Citrus Farmer! They had 6 Citrus Farmer left and by the time I checked out, they were sold out!! I waited 5-10 minutes and they were refilled (showed 12 when I caught it) so I ended up getting one of those.





Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3928117 Shoutout to one of the best Seedbank's/breeders out there. Thanks for always putting the customers first potna!!! I'm happy hope y'all are too


that's a purdy looking receipt ya gots there Vato 
almost identical to mine in the last 10 days,

plan'd was to snag citrusF this AM.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3928117 Shoutout to one of the best Seedbank's/breeders out there. Thanks for always putting the customers first potna!!! I'm happy hope y'all are too


Hot Damn Vato! Let the good times roll.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Apr 20, 2017)

Dynamite D n Hibernate for me today. Those i95 stardawg beans should be epic stank.


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2017)

I'll never get those measly 4 points so I can get $30 off. Damn sure missed out on the 420 sale did it start earlier than it was supposed to? Oh well off to GLG.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 20, 2017)

glad i forced myself out of an edible coma to get an order in.
everything sold out already crazy.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 20, 2017)

Now how many of these will restock?
With new stuff coming in a few weeks will some get discontinued?
Save your males ladies and gentleman and f2 what you've got!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'll never get those measly 4 points so I can get $30 off. Damn sure missed out on the 420 sale did it start earlier than it was supposed to? Oh well off to GLG.


think it started on time, 9:30am EST. everything was gone FAST FAST FAST.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> think it started on time, 9:30am EST. everything was gone FAST FAST FAST.


Actually it started at 8:29 CST 9:29 EST.


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2017)

Word, my ass was at work thinking it started at 12 haha!!


----------



## typoerror (Apr 20, 2017)

I knew it was you @Vato_504 ! Haha nice score. Let me get a pack of ghost town out ya. Hehe


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'll never get those measly 4 points so I can get $30 off. Damn sure missed out on the 420 sale did it start earlier than it was supposed to?
> 
> *Oh well off to GLG*.


if Gu can't hook ya up GLG is the next best thing imho,
was my main bean go to for the last few yrs. for gage-n-bodhi
they definitely load ya up with goodies on your order and some nice bean freebies.
I feel bad missing the I-95 freebies todays 420 promo
Gu's reward points is defiinetly a great system for peeps buying a lot.
and its not a gimmick like most.
I picked up a pack of bandit breath on monday this week...... Gratis


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> GLG is the next best thing,
> it was my main bean go to for the last few yrs. for gage-n-bodhi
> they definitely load ya up with goodies on your order.
> Gu's reward points is defiinetly a great system for peeps buying a lot.
> ...


Yeah I want to pick up some Mota gear finally cant beat $40 packs for some TK crosses. Also waiting on OES to drop coupon code, I really dont need anything so I'll just get one pack of something two tops & that's it.

Glad you got that Bandits Breath, my OGKB cross I have is the shit!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 20, 2017)

[QUOTE="higher self, post: 13481951, member: 941454"
Glad you got that Bandits Breath, my OGKB cross I have is the shit!![/QUOTE]

encouraging to hear high self,
I never could get it,
lol only been trying since last nov
it have been a non-payment re-list.
BUT
I did get 2 paks of OGKB x RHS cross from last month and have a pak of those running in solo cups 5wks now.
did you get pics? and/or grow log


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> encouraging to hear high self,
> I never could get it,
> lol only been trying since last nov
> it have been a non-payment re-list.
> ...


Same here was on the list & kept missing them + no tester's from Gu sent. I had a grow log of it on another forum but I deleted my account, though plant got seeded so I didn't take to many pictures (not into preggo porn ) It's partially seeded but is still one of my best smokes in the garden currently. Cant wait to run her again as this is my 1st cookie smoke n grow.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 20, 2017)

Just grabbed raindance,got enough chem genetics to last a long time now and just as excited for the I-95 hope everyone got what they were after


----------



## morgwar (Apr 20, 2017)

Well I sat it out but I've got my scrap iron money and a good Internet connection so next drop. Gloves come off


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 20, 2017)

wow everything is sold out shit. Damn today was a good day.


----------



## Amshif87 (Apr 20, 2017)

@Gu any chance of a restock happening on anything before the sale is over?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 20, 2017)

Ya gotta be quick on the draw during 420. 

The amount of seeds sold across the world the last 2 days is staggering!

Bring on the firah


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 20, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3928117 Shoutout to one of the best Seedbank's/breeders out there. Thanks for always putting the customers first potna!!! I'm happy hope y'all are too


Congrats Gu for emptying the shelves, vato great minds think alike, damn 4 citrus farmers, I just backed up wat I had already


----------



## morgwar (Apr 20, 2017)

Can't make money selling "sold out" seeds, though I'm sure it's a fine strain lol.
He's losing money until he gets some stock even if he made bank


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> if Gu can't hook ya up GLG is the next best thing imho,
> was my main bean go to for the last few yrs. for gage-n-bodhi
> they definitely load ya up with goodies on your order and some nice bean freebies.
> I feel bad missing the I-95 freebies todays 420 promo
> ...


I put 2 of my 4 OGKB x RHS ( calling it Willy's Breath for now) into flower a couple days ago. They are in Coco in 2.2 gallon root pots. One was 13" and the other was 19". I have done no topping or training, just want to grow them out naturally. I am trying out the full line of Elite nutrients, along with some mammoth P. My lights are a combination on a 315w CMH (CDM bulb) and 2 random large LEDs. The one has an absolutely massive stalk, and they were vegged for about 6 weeks. Now the fun begins.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 20, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I put 2 of my 4 OGKB x RHS ( calling it Willy's Breath for now) into flower a couple days ago. They are in Coco in 2.2 gallon root pots. One was 13" and the other was 19". I have done no topping or training, just want to grow them out naturally. I am trying out the full line of Elite nutrients, along with some mammoth P. My lights are a combination on a 315w CMH (CDM bulb) and 2 random large LEDs. The one has an absolutely massive stalk, and they were vegged for about 6 weeks. Now the fun begins.


 Looks Awesome !! 
Very similar to my grow out


----------



## Amshif87 (Apr 20, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I put 2 of my 4 OGKB x RHS ( calling it Willy's Breath for now) into flower a couple days ago. They are in Coco in 2.2 gallon root pots. One was 13" and the other was 19". I have done no topping or training, just want to grow them out naturally. I am trying out the full line of Elite nutrients, along with some mammoth P. My lights are a combination on a 315w CMH (CDM bulb) and 2 random large LEDs. The one has an absolutely massive stalk, and they were vegged for about 6 weeks. Now the fun begins.


I planted 5 of those and only one cracked soil. Stalled and di d immediately. The copper Chem #10 x RHS, Garlix and Ace high inplanted at the same time all did well. I flipped 9 cookies n Chem today. Maybe I'll start those Last 6 OGKB x rhs. I was really excited about them. It was my wife's pack so she wasn't thrilled either.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2017)

Seems improbable that each and every pack of each strain of DVG and Greenpoint "sold out" in minutes. Been in retail for decades and not once seen anything similar. The bell curve is real here. Breeders don't need to wait to stock their own seeds.

I got my Dynamite Diesel, no trouble, but this seems bogus.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Seems improbable that each and every pack of each strain of DVG and Greenpoint "sold out" in minutes. Been in retail for decades and not once seen anything similar. The bell curve is real here. Breeders don't need to wait to stock their own seeds.
> 
> I got my Dynamite Diesel, no trouble, but this seems bogus.


It's not the breeders it's the greedy Seedbank's that wanna make top dollar off these packs that they paying from $30-$50 for. I salute Gu because he's looking at it like a profit is a profit. Prime example TDT stopped their promo soon as they dropped the new sin gear. So yea GPS is number one in my book. I spent $600 yesterday and got a free $400 in gold. Can't beat that shit..


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 21, 2017)

They are $100 packs of seeds at 50% off, why wouldn't they sell out? Who doesn't like a good deal like that? Shit, I don't think at $100 DVG beans are overpriced, but I probably would've never grabbed a pack if they weren't discounted.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> They are $100 packs of seeds at 50% off, why wouldn't they sell out? Who doesn't like a good deal like that? Shit, I don't think at $100 DVG beans are overpriced, but I probably would've never grabbed a pack if they weren't discounted.


Most banks had citrus farmer priced at $150 Greenpoint was at $100 from jump. Plus 50% off you know they was gonna fly. Most banks would rather sit on packs for months before they give us customers deals.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 21, 2017)

He's been in retail though!

Obviously you are new to the seed game...


----------



## blu3bird (Apr 21, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Most banks had citrus farmer priced at $150 Greenpoint was at $100 from jump. Plus 50% off you know they was gonna fly. Most banks would rather sit on packs for months before they give us customers deals.


Right on. I have the impression that with GU, money takes the backseat, and making sure people are happy comes first.


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 21, 2017)

Amshif87 said:


> I planted 5 of those and only one cracked soil. Stalled and di d immediately. The copper Chem #10 x RHS, Garlix and Ace high inplanted at the same time all did well. I flipped 9 cookies n Chem today. Maybe I'll start those Last 6 OGKB x rhs. I was really excited about them. It was my wife's pack so she wasn't thrilled either.


The germ rate on my OGKB x RHS was 4 of 9. And one showed up 2 weeks after planting it. They were a difficult bunch, I have a feeling it will be worth it.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 21, 2017)

The ogkb is a shitty breeder. The smoke is so bomb though it's worth the hassle.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 21, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> The germ rate on my OGKB x RHS was 4 of 9. And one showed up 2 weeks after planting it. They were a difficult bunch, I have a feeling it will be worth it.


I get a waaay better germ rate from Gu than others.
I average 90%+ on his gear, 100% 1/2 the time
i did an entire pak of ogkb x rhs, I have 7 up-n-running
wasn't as good as I like to see it but better than other hard to germ strains

which is the worst of anything Ive gotten from greenpoint
the Chem DD's were the other one that was as bad.
and those grew like cornstalks
the laterals hardly pushed out,
of course my 1st run with any CDD so maybe it's a trait?


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I get a waaay better germ rate from Gu than others.
> I average 90%+ on his gear, 100% 1/2 the time
> i did an entire pak of ogkb x rhs, I have 7 up-n-running
> wasn't as good as I like to see it but better than other hard to germ strains
> ...


Everything else I have received from Gu was 100%. These were special, and I'm waiting for one to randomly pop it's head up in a few months.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 21, 2017)

> And one showed up 2 weeks after planting it.


that reminds me my OKGB count might be 8,
2 nites ago I saw a seedling popup in an ogkb solo cup


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 22, 2017)

While Gu is licking stamps I bet....I wonder when he'll re stock his webby?


----------



## numberfour (Apr 22, 2017)

Kudos to Gu & Team, beans shipped within less than 24 hours of payment . 

Expecting big things from the Purple Mountain Majestic, the Goji I'm running now is outstanding, one of my favourite strains to flower and smoke, hope that stardawg takes it some where else! May just wet these as soon as they turn up.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

Has anyone found different phenos in Black Gold. Flowered one plant and it is so tasty and very potent. Nugs are very hard to grind and quite dense. Ground thoroughly dried buds for vaping and it was a chore. Also dropped almost zero trichs through grinder screen. Again, very time disorienting and earthy dank and spice. Could I have really hit "Gold" on the first plant.

Just discovering the Chem and OG side of herb in the last year. This goes on the Favorites List here. Gonna f2 this plant!


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 22, 2017)

I was at work and missed the 420 promo but I received my package from a previous auction on 4/21.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Has anyone found different phenos in Black Gold. Flowered one plant and it is so tasty and very potent. Nugs are very hard to grind and quite dense. Ground thoroughly dried buds for vaping and it was a chore. Also dropped almost zero trichs through grinder screen. Again, very time disorienting and earthy dank and spice. Could I have really hit "Gold" on the first plant.
> 
> Just discovering the Chem and OG side of herb in the last year. This goes on the Favorites List here. Gonna f2 this plant!


I wish some one would step forward and speak up, but man I sure am enjoying your description lol
Sounds like a good headstash


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel arrived with the I 95! Two days and 3 hours. Didn't know that I 95 was in fact, Triangle Kush which i hear is famous. 

3 Hibernate hit the flower tent early as a result of grower crowding them out of veg tent. They are looking full bleed Indica and healthy.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Dynamite Diesel arrived with the I 95! Two days and 3 hours. Didn't know that I 95 was in fact, Triangle Kush which i hear is famous.
> 
> 3 Hibernate hit the flower tent early as a result of grower crowding them out of veg tent. They are looking full bleed Indica and healthy.


How many weeks on veg for hibernate? 
Lack of Space is my enemy right now


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> How many weeks on veg for hibernate?
> Lack of Space is my enemy right now


They were planted with tails on march 28. Topped Monday!


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 22, 2017)

got my free I95's, perhaps more important to me than the remainder of the order.....
This one is what legends are made of. its a money mike not a jj. Never grew it but the first hit will make you wonder why 
you wasted so much dirt to date. 


auction expires tomorrow? it only ran for a day !

restockrestockrestockrestockrestockrestock


----------



## Mullder Skelly (Apr 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think chem d is indica heavy and 91 is sativa heavy. Correct me if I'm wrong though


Chem D is a S1 of a Hashplant nothing related to 91


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 23, 2017)

In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". *In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper.* In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.

chemdogs are indica plants


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> In ’91, chemdog popped the first 4 seeds. From these seeds, one male was found and disposed of (chemdog was young, you can’t blame him). The 3 females were labeled "chemdawg" (now '91 chemdawg), "chemdawg a" (now chemdawg's sister), and "chemdawg b". *In 2001, chemdog and his girlfriend attempted to germ 3 more seeds, labeled "c", "d", and "e". the "e" seed never germinated, "c" turned out to be junk (according to chemdog), and chemdawg "d" was the keeper.* In 2006, chemdog and joebrand reunited and joe was given 4 of the last 6 beans: Chemdawg phenos 1-4, "4" being the chosen keeper. Joe thought the "4" was the best representation of the original and thus dubbed it the "reunion pheno". Chemdog still has two seeds left in his stash.
> 
> chemdogs are indica plants


Agreed and confirmed!
Chem 91 "presents" 
with sativa like traits,(head buzz, creative, less couch lock)
but this is a common phenotypical/genotypical expression in hybrid offspring,
But it is no doubt an indica 
Gotta wonder about that dogbud

Again I'm still learning so PLEASE correct me I'm wrong. Constructive criticism is always welcome


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

What I need help with is the Kush link to chem. With all of gu~'s kush crosses I struggle with accepting them as "full chem" 
Could some one put me on the right path?
Is Tahoe OG from that fateful bag?
Inquiring minds wanna know if whiskey river is a sleeper chem


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 23, 2017)

they prolly all came from the Kush Mountain regions? I've got whiskey going now. But with all the kush chem crosses its different phenotypes from the region i'm guessing, and with something like coal creek crossed with a funky chem you cant go wrong, really, its impossible to go wrong with these proven genetics. 
I think I know exactly what flavor/effects you seek from the chem line but cannot call that or anything in seed form today, "pure".


*Tahoe OG Kush* »»» OG Kush Tahoe Cut x SFV OG Kush F4
OG Kush Tahoe Cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica


SFV OG Kush F4
»»» SFV OG x Afghani #1
SFV OG
OG Kush SFV Cut (specified above)

Afghani #1
»»» Afghanistan x Afghanistan
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Afghanistan »»» Indica
for instance, arguable the best og kush, ghost cut, 

*OG Kush* »»» Ghost OG Selfed
Ghost OG Selfed
OG Kush Ghost cut Probably
»»» Chemdawg x {Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan} Probably
Lemon Thai x Hindu Kush, Pakistan
Lemon Thai »»» Sativa

Hindu Kush, Pakistan »»» Indica

Chemdawg
Unknown Indica »»» Indica

chemdog is everything love life and happiness wrapped gifted to us by Shiva herself


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 23, 2017)

you can still get pure afghan kush mountain region seeds ! I know dna offers them cheap, by the dozen, hundreds even. 
I chuck a handful outdoors yearly just to see what special I get. Usually just good hashy herb but I've snagged cherry, lemon, and chemmy type expression in terpenes/flavors/effects, and all of them produced super effects, very near a pure chem even.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 23, 2017)

@morgwar 

may enjoy this for a long time
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chem_Dawg/Unknown_or_Legendary/genealogy/


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

My chem obsession will subside after a respectable grow of
gu~s copper 
My diesel obsession will likely be satisfied by black gold garlix and dynamite.
Assuming they live up to even half of the hype I should be able to work those lines into perfection using the same selection and breeding process dad used with his vegetables 
White mustang lol here we go !


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2017)

I wanted to see as much of what Chem is in essence and character so I ordered Black Gold. Seems like a good mix of famous players.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 23, 2017)

http://420dotcom.com/og-kush-true-og-kush-genetics-and-history.html


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 23, 2017)

Im kinda bummed i missed the promo i was traveling when i landed everything was sold out ..i do find it a little odd that everything sold i have never seen that ..im assuming this is a business and there was a set amount put out for the sale and those sold out faster than expected ? 

Ive also noticed diff pricing on diff packs went from like 67 to 107 to 170 those prices are cool when its 30 and 50% off all the time but part of the reason i bought gp seeds is good genetics and price but when u start asking 100 and better i have to weigh my options ..i like gp seeds i hope he doesn't go all industry on us its to many seedbanks doing that


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2017)

*OVER FLOOKIES*
haven't seen much talk about this GP strain?
it's colorado flo and animal cookies? I think, sounds like it could be a nice one.
I picked up a pack back in dec/jan ,
they're looking great in veg, good vigor
tight nodes plenty of budsites on the laterals.
looks to be a potential producer.
I haven't seen anything on this one.
lol, I forgot i had em, I'm tagging all the plants ready to go into bloom
and reminded me to ask about it on the forums

[QUOTE="silverhazefiend, post: 13487531, member: 224182"
Ive also noticed diff pricing on diff packs went from like 67 to 107 to 170 those prices are cool when its 30 and 50% off all the time but part of the reason i bought gp seeds is good genetics and price but when u start asking 100 and better i have to weigh my options ..i like gp seeds i hope he doesn't go all industry on us its to many seedbanks doing that[/QUOTE]


Gu had those varied prices before the 4-20 promo 
I missedit too so i didn't really see if any of the prices were raised before the promo,
BUT i seriously doubt Gu would do anything like that.
it's a tight crew in the GPS section here and if he tried to jack prices 
they would come down hard on that kind of crap and you would still be reading about it.
LOL, and they would have tar'd and feathered him


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> My chem obsession will subside after a respectable grow of
> gu~s copper
> My diesel obsession will likely be satisfied by black gold garlix and dynamite.
> Assuming they live up to even half of the hype I should be able to work those lines into perfection using the same selection and breeding process dad used with his vegetables
> White mustang lol here we go !



wasnt "diesel" renamed in NY to "Chemdog" anyways?


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 23, 2017)

Pretty sure that chem and Diesel are one in the same and that chem dog was the lucky guy that accidentally created it from Massachusetts super skunk. 
But I could very well be wrong or maybe partly close...lol


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wasnt "diesel" renamed in NY to "Chemdog" anyways?


From what I've read chem wasn't selling to the organic/natural crowd so it was renamed diesel 
diesel is 91 sk va I believe 
Hard to say 
But my favorite smoke ever in Minneapolis was simply called diesel 
Smelled like the exaust from an old freightliner, really messed you up in a good way


----------



## smashcity (Apr 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> What I need help with is the Kush link to chem. With all of gu~'s kush crosses I struggle with accepting them as "full chem"
> Could some one put me on the right path?
> Is Tahoe OG from that fateful bag?
> Inquiring minds wanna know if whiskey river is a sleeper chem


Ive grown my share of kushes and chems and in my opinion, i don't think that they are related. From plant structure to smell to yield, to stretch, to calyx structure, they both perform totally different.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

This being a greenpoint thread, maybe a word from the man himself?
And also what would a guy like @Gu~ have in his personal headstash? 
Probably get barraged with restock requests lol


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 23, 2017)

Maybe Gu~ will do a contest

We guess his favorite strain, we get a free pack of seeds...lol

I guess Doc Holiday


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

I'd be cheating by guessing copper


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

Wasn't someone growing a coal creek x rhs 
I've gotta give this rhs a go 
Really hoping for a gorrila glue x something in the new stuff coming out in a few weeks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2017)

It could be that as a retailer Greenpoint had a pre-established $ amount budgeted to the sale and when that amount is reached, the sale ends. It would be like a planned markdown on the books. 

Regardless, reverse auctions are a constant on the site and all that's required is to check in. And those auctions often have other gear that Gu has.

Dynamite Diesel and Knight Rider are in the house!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 23, 2017)

The first post in this thread had a huge list of Gu's crosses and testers 
I havent seen most of em
What's the new stuff he was talking about, is the question on my mind
Suspense is killing me lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 23, 2017)

Cookies and Cream X RHS flipped on 4/2 and are starting to take off. Two different phenos for sure. 
Just starting to get a little frost and the stem rub on both is very spicy.
Oh yeah... two Texas Butter germed in less than 24 hours and hit the dirt tonight.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 23, 2017)

tomahawk is gg x star dawg. im smoking a bowl now and it's incredible. the taste is phenomenal.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The first post in this thread had a huge list of Gu's crosses and testers
> I havent seen most of em
> What's the new stuff he was talking about, is the question on my mind
> Suspense is killing me lol


maybe copper chem x's.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> From what I've read chem wasn't selling to the organic/natural crowd so it was renamed diesel
> diesel is 91 sk va I believe
> Hard to say
> But my favorite smoke ever in Minneapolis was simply called diesel
> Smelled like the exaust from an old freightliner, really messed you up in a good way



Morg, this might help clear some of that up for ya

_"Original Diesel' (AKA Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by ‘weasel’."

"Sour Diesel' aka ECSD came from an accidental cross of ('91 Chemdawg x Mass Super Skunk/NL)x DNL after the DNL hermed and seeded the room. The DNL's lineage is NL/Shiva x Hawaiian."

"OG Kush' (the original cut) came from an s1 in a bag of '91 Chemdawg in the Lake Tahoe area in 1996."_

Credit goes to Chemdog and orgogliodiprovi for helping H&L sort through the facts to lay out the story.

The 91 Skunk Va is a cut from a grower on Overgrow (I think it was OverGrow) and his user name was SkunkVa or VAskunk.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

@Tangerine, what of the Lemon Thai we see in the lineage of the OG lines. In time we will have DNA results and lineage information that is definitive. The Hindu Kush seems to figure prominently as an historic home of potent plants.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

typoerror said:


> tomahawk is gg x star dawg. im smoking a bowl now and it's incredible. the taste is phenomenal.


Tomahawk was my nickname at one job so this is a must do. Really though, GG4/Stardawg sounds like one sticky puppy! I missed one auction by not paying attention.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Morg, this might help clear some of that up for ya
> 
> _"Original Diesel' (AKA Diesel #1, Headband, Daywrecker Diesel, Underdawg) came from a cross of '91 Chemdawg x (Mass Super Skunk x Sensi's Northern Lights) done by ‘weasel’."
> 
> ...


So ecsd is Nl bred
Onycd is super skunk bred
Clears it up good enough for me, thanks man!
The stufF I got in Minnesota was probably onycd from the Bag smell , still remember that scent nearly 18 years later !


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2017)

adam dunn show has a few good hours on OG. it's a lot of bullshit but a lot of facts with solid growers too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> @Tangerine, what of the Lemon Thai we see in the lineage of the OG lines. In time we will have DNA results and lineage information that is definitive. The Hindu Kush seems to figure prominently as an historic home of potent plants.



I'm not really sure and wouldnt dare speculate further, but you're absolutely right. 

Right now, we only have eseedfinder for citing lineage. http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/OG_Kush/Clone_Only_Strains/

No one really knows for sure what the lineage of the original chem is other than it came from some "cowboy/construction worker" types and they called it "dawg/dog". Wonka/JB thought it tasted "chemmy" and thus the name was born. 

The rest of the details were sorted out and pieced together by H&L with the help of Wonka/JB, Chem, JJ, orgogliodiprovi. 

But yeah, until the DNA sequencing is used and proven, the original chem lineage will continue to be speculated...much like the whereabouts of Jimmy Hoffa. 

I


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

So the Afghani in stardawg looks like it was used as a medium to get males back in the line, which I think is fair considering it was probably what saved the chem line
Xx Xx only gets you so far before stuff falls apart. 
By my estimation copper is as pure as it gets 
But I have to say outbreeding to Skunk, Nl, dnl, intentional or not disqualifies any diesel from the chem designation, 
Diesel becomes it's own awesome strain 
Just like kush, nice! 
So in black gold and dynamite we have either the ultimate diesel strains or the beginning of the ultimate diesel strain


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

Good guests and info but can the host ever stop talking over his guests? What is with the bong sound and call in crazies? Can't watch him, even with someone like Bodhi! Or maybe especially with someone of such high rep. A little more attention to production quality and audio?


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Good guests and info but can the host ever stop talking over his guests? What is with the bong sound and call in crazies? Can't watch him, even with someone like Bodhi! Or maybe especially with someone of such high rep. A little more attention to production quality and audio?


The third episode of the Kush Show is without Adam and it's prolly the best one.

I agree completely. That Bodhi episode was unwatchable, you could skip through it 100 times and it was Adam talking, the focus needs to be on the guests to be a good host you need to ask questions and listen to the answers.

They need to write down the questions they think of instead of interrupting guests.

Production quality is a joke considering how long the shows been on, this kush shit is from season one, I think the production has gotten worse lol

listening to his stance and ignorance regarding pesticides and antifungals during the LA PLATA episode is just shocking to me... maybe I'm taking this the wrong way but he doesn't seem to realize why it's so important to have such strong regulation. He needs to smoke some Canadian LP pot covered in mold that lets off Hydrogen Cyanide because of the shit sprayed on it during growth. If rules aren't in place profits will dictate policy.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2017)

If it was regulated like zinnias or begonias or peppers, many problems go away. Hell, old hippie redneck buddy floods me with squash and gumbo and tomatoes every summer now. A little hybreed cannabis would fit right in.


----------



## madininagyal (Apr 24, 2017)

The adam dunn show... i can't!!! too much bullshit and he could stfu for once, he speak more than the guest and always have bullshit to say...


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> It could be that as a retailer Greenpoint had a pre-established $ amount budgeted to the sale and when that amount is reached, the sale ends. It would be like a planned markdown on the books.
> 
> Regardless, reverse auctions are a constant on the site and all that's required is to check in. And those auctions often have other gear that Gu has.
> 
> Dynamite Diesel and Knight Rider are in the house!



I think he's on a planned vacation
I expect KR to be king in a few months here.


----------



## ScaryHarry45 (Apr 24, 2017)

Snagged a pack of the Texas Butter during the 4/20 promotion. I'm very excited to have some banana OG genetics in the vault


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

Salute "KimJongChill" my order is out for delivery. Mailbox might explode from all that heat in there.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Salute "KimJongChill" my order is out for delivery. Mailbox might explode from all that heat in there.


when did you order?


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> when did you order?


4/20


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> 4/20


I'm still in the pre-shipment stage. I need that knight Ryder.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I'm still in the pre-shipment stage. I need that knight Ryder.


she was the whole point of my auction rush. I got a pack, some are wet already. I hope one more was left for you, but have a suspicion, with every seed sold out, some KR I95's are substituted with something else....


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 24, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I'm still in the pre-shipment stage. I need that knight Ryder.


hope i get it too. tracking says delivery tomorrow so well see. gl


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 24, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> hope i get it too. tracking says delivery tomorrow so well see. gl


I'm still at pre shipment, and getting nervous. I had my ordered paid by 7:31. I was lucky enough to snag a citrus farmer too.
....
...


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I'm still at pre shipment, and getting nervous. I had my ordered paid by 7:31. I was lucky enough to snag a citrus farmer too.
> ....
> ...


My CF in pre-shipment too you're good fam.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 24, 2017)

pre shipment? mine were shipped next day and are germinating now. man I hope Gu's alright over there.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh yea! @Gu~ is the man!


----------



## mrfreshy (Apr 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> pre shipment? mine were shipped next day and are germinating now. man I hope Gu's alright over there.


You making me nervous


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

Oregon green seeds check it


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

Stardawg bx1. 1 left dudes


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/tres-sister/


----------



## morgwar (Apr 24, 2017)

They restocked everything!


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 24, 2017)

I haven't seen much on the polar bear OG


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> They restocked everything!


Either I'm looking at the wrong bank or they done sold out that damn quick...
Just my luck. Shit!!


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 24, 2017)

Sassafras¥ said:


> Either I'm looking at the wrong bank or they done sold out that damn quick...
> Just my luck. Shit!!


 He was talking about Oregon green seeds


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 25, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> He was talking about Oregon green seeds


Ok cool, thnx bro.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2017)

Check Greenpoint for timer countdown!


----------



## Sassafras¥ (Apr 25, 2017)

Has anyone ran that White Master OG? Now that biatch looks killer!! If so, how'd she toke, smell,taste etc?


----------



## ray098 (Apr 25, 2017)

Kk x rhs 17 days put 2 in shot glass 24 hrs then into root plugs only 1 popped up


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
Here is an updated picture of my 5 Durban/RHS.
Definitely a couple of phenos going on here.
The one on the left is out of control !
They are now a little over a week into 12/12.
I did absolutely no topping, just wanted to let them grow out naturally.

But please critique, as I am experimenting with something here that would make most people cringe.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 25, 2017)

Knew those Durban genes would stretch like crazy! Maybe a temp like 4000k would keep the stretch of a sativa down vs the 3000k you are using. Are you at the top of your tent? Light looks a bit close to the plants in my opinion but I don't know


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Knew those Durban genes would stretch like crazy! Maybe a temp like 4000k would keep the stretch of a sativa down vs the 3000k you are using. Are you at the top of your tent? Light looks a bit close to the plants in my opinion but I don't know


 I am running the 3000k vero, and yes i have to move my light everyday to accommodate that one plant. 
The problem is I am now at the top of my tent, so I may have to stick that one outdoors soon or top it. 

The light is about 6 inches above the top of the plant. I think the angle that I took the picture makes it look closer.
But the two plants on the right are very short.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 25, 2017)

In my opinion if you chop the main cola the others will get larger. But some may disagree the best approach to that matter. I would suggest 1. A larger tent 2. Adding a 4000k or 5000k to your setup. 3. Training your plants
I've adjusted all my timber grow lights and wired in the color temps that I want for that specific grow area. I have tried 50/50 3000k and 4000k In flower with great results. Next run I will try 3500/3000 in a 2:1 ratio
Regardless, good luck. The plants look great


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 25, 2017)

I think its a perfect time to top and defoliate. Both would allow more light to get to the lower parts of the plants. On a important side note... pic 3 has ball sack in the background. You got a male brother


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I think its a perfect time to top and defoliate. Both would allow more light to get to the lower parts of the plants. On a important side note... pic 3 has ball sack in the background. You got a male brother


 That male is one of my two short plants


----------



## morgwar (Apr 25, 2017)

Wish my phone was working, copper has big round indica leaves while the others are sharp
Really impressed with the vigor on all of them


----------



## morgwar (Apr 25, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I am running the 3000k vero, and yes i have to move my light everyday to accommodate that one plant.
> The problem is I am now at the top of my tent, so I may have to stick that one outdoors soon or top it.
> 
> The light is about 6 inches above the top of the plant. I think the angle that I took the picture makes it look closer.
> But the two plants on the right are very short.


If you could tie it down you'd get the same effect without stress


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> If you could tie it down you'd get the same effect without stress


 Going to give this a try because the males will be coming out of my tent.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 25, 2017)

Everyone that had the pre-shipment email check it today should say arriving Thursday. Plus everyone that ordered Citrus Farmer should be arriving Thursday also. Salute to a real one.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 25, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Going to give this a try because the males will be coming out of my tent.


You probably already know this, but let her wilt a bit, hold off on the water until there's a slight droop in leaves
The turger pressure will lower and the stem will flex better without cracking
Just my two cents lol works for me!


----------



## higher self (Apr 25, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Hey guys,
> Here is an updated picture of my 5 Durban/RHS.
> Definitely a couple of phenos going on here.
> The one on the left is out of control !
> ...


Nice plants!!

I would tie her down or pinch the stems at this point. I pinch & bend over a lot of my plants the stems don't break if you pinch it right & with care. Going forward I usually top my sativas or start them small if I'm unsure of how they will stretch. Not sure how much switching lights will help with a sativa stretch, it's just one of those things you have to prep for.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 25, 2017)

Just pinch her and she will grow outways instead of up bend the branches


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 26, 2017)

Any more 1 _ 95 stardawg to be released


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 26, 2017)

I know I missed the 420 sale and im kicking myself in the ass... but i just couldn't resist a pack of Texas butter and cookies n chem... lol damn my addiction to genetics


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I know I missed the 420 sale and im kicking myself in the ass... but i just couldn't resist a pack of Texas butter and cookies n chem... lol damn my addiction to genetics


I missed it too but glad I did because other stuff popped up that I wouldn't of had the $$$ for if I had got stuff on 420. Haha things happen for a reason if you can see it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 26, 2017)

Totally agree there brother. Although that 50% off would have been nice! 
Anyone know how long the golden nugget points take to hit your account after an order? I'm due for a free pack should have about 600 points now


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 26, 2017)

What did you get?


----------



## higher self (Apr 26, 2017)

Not from greenpoint but picked up:

Chem D x Legend OG
Durban x Grape Pie
Durban x Ultraviolet
Triangle Kush x Charles Oakley


----------



## Feijao (Apr 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Totally agree there brother. Although that 50% off would have been nice!
> Anyone know how long the golden nugget points take to hit your account after an order? I'm due for a free pack should have about 600 points now


They typically add the nuggets once they receive payment. I made an order on the last day of March in order to get the double nuggets. I guess since they didn't get the cash until the 3rd I only was awarded single nuggets.


----------



## Feijao (Apr 26, 2017)

Looks as though about everything including the DVS items have been restocked at greenpoints site.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 26, 2017)

Don't forget he's got new chem stuff coming out in the next few weeks!
IM saving my pennies man!


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 26, 2017)

I didnt go through all of them but gu's= 40% of his stock is sold out


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 26, 2017)

Wasnt everything 67 last week ? now its all 77 ..supply and demand is great but im seeing a trend i don't like ..some stuff was 67 now its 107 ..basically everything that's in demad got a price raise 

Maybe he started them real low to get his name off the ground the 40 dollar packs i understand that but i honestly dont see the 80 dollar tag now ..its all the male to the same clones ..ima just hope u have more auctions and sales so i can continue to support with breaking the bank


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

silverhazefiend said:


> Wasnt everything 67 last week ? now its all 77 ..supply and demand is great but im seeing a trend i don't like ..some stuff was 67 now its 107 ..basically everything that's in demad got a price raise
> 
> Maybe he started them real low to get his name off the ground the 40 dollar packs i understand that but i honestly dont see the 80 dollar tag now ..its all the male to the same clones ..ima just hope u have more auctions and sales so i can continue to support with breaking the bank


lol that's the same prices they always been brother. The packs only be 40$ when he run the reverse auctions. Sometimes they get under 40$. He only have a few strains I wanna say about 4-5 that's over $100 the rest is under 80$. Plus you gotta take inconsideration when you purchase beans he's still giving you money back with gold. Hope this clears it up for you.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2017)

The price went up by $10 but that was weeks ago. Watch the auctions to save and many times $40 or less is what you will pay for Greenpoint which seems reasonable. 

A one day scheduled sale may have been more realistic but Gu is back at the wheel and I'm sure auctions will start back soon. We are also waiting for new crosses to drop.


----------



## chemphlegm (Apr 26, 2017)

anyone with a growing/finished Gu hybrid that is/was off the chart with the specific odor of Chemdog #4 ?

thanks so much, mine are just flowering, being bought, in storage, hoarded even sometimes admittedly


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 26, 2017)

If anybody ordered multiple citrus farmer and received only one today don't worry the other will be here tomorrow or Friday. Most of us received 2 tracking numbers


----------



## growers won (Apr 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Well all the Red Headed Stranger 1st Release packs are packed and ready to be crimped.
> I thought we would get everything done today so I could go skiing tomorrow (weekdays are always better)
> Looks like another full day tomorrow before I'm able to get what I suspect will be half of them out. The other half should go out by Friday. All the tracking numbers should update by Friday night so please hold off on emailing me about tracking for a few days.
> 
> Thanks again for all the support, gifting seeds is a way for me to give back to all the hardcore supporters willing to stay up/wake at the crack of dawn all for a 6min window of chaos. There will be fire in these packs just like the fire in the Wild West Series when it was released for the first time. Thank you Thank you thank you! Muah!


Hi guys ,Gu were do you get those plastic bags from these right up here ,


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 27, 2017)

Pioneer Kush...
Anyone here growing it ?
Did a search but can't find anything about it...
Thank you


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

I feel given the lack of grow reports on any of these lines we have a responsibility to post at least a short written report and smoke review 
Many thanks to those sharing so far 
Pictures aren't necessary, just clues to finish times and reaction to different nutes and medium, light output, and yield

If we help @Gu~ get to the top with unbiased reviews and publicity maybe he'll remember us down the road


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I feel given the lack of grow reports on any of these lines we have a responsibility to post at least a short written report and smoke review
> Many thanks to those sharing so far
> Pictures aren't necessary, just clues to finish times and reaction to different nutes and medium, light output, and yield
> 
> If we help @Gu~ get to the top with unbiased reviews and publicity maybe he'll remember us down the road


Have you popped anything from him recently? I'm up in the air what to pop first.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

If anyone has unopened Black Gold, I would recommend to open it and get some beans wet.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> If anyone has unopened Black Gold, I would recommend to open it and get some beans wet.


It's that fire bro


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 27, 2017)

Two out of my five durb/rhs popped are males,
I'm quite happy with that ratio.
So out of the tent they come into the Big Wide World, let's see how they handle the stress.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 27, 2017)

Any info on how the black gold differs from dynamite diesel?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

I believe the ecsd has some Mass Super Skunk and RFK in the mother. And northern lights!


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I feel given the lack of grow reports on any of these lines we have a responsibility to post at least a short written report and smoke review
> Many thanks to those sharing so far
> Pictures aren't necessary, just clues to finish times and reaction to different nutes and medium, light output, and yield
> 
> If we help @Gu~ get to the top with unbiased reviews and publicity maybe he'll remember us down the road


Gunslinger & Tombstone reviews for sure when I run um. I'm thinking the Tombstone for the winter run after I find my cookie keeper(s) The way I grow now is groups of common strains. Currently is cookies & african sativas next TK OG's & another set of sativas. I really do want to start some greenpoint beans & smoke some of @Gu~ and not just be impressed by the great buying deals haha! Gotta show n prove with the gear sooner or later!



naiveCon said:


> Two out of my five durb/rhs popped are males,
> I'm quite happy with that ratio.
> So out of the tent they come into the Big Wide World, let's see how they handle the stress.View attachment 3932135


I need to stress test my males beyond them remaining in solo cups, though i've had 2 go herm on me.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

The tomahawk appeals to me after running Bodhi Space Monkey as it is a GG4/Wookie but I have only so much room.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

SILENTAUCTIONCOPPERCHEM


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Have you popped anything from him recently? I'm up in the air what to pop first.


I just popped black gold, copper, dynamite, and garlix 5 seeds each
Will narrow down to 1 female and male each and give the dregs to a buddy 

Got a grow report started over in the grow diaries, we're on week 2

After these are done it's cackleberry, jamoka, and whiskey and probably an f2 run with copper to f3


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I just popped black gold, copper, dynamite, and garlix 5 seeds each
> Will narrow down to 1 female and male each and give the dregs to a buddy
> 
> Got a grow report started over in the grow diaries, we're on week 2
> ...


Nice brother I'll check you out over there


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

Somebody has got to run dream catcher! 
That thing has got to be killer!


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Nice brother I'll check you out over there


Welcome it's a modest grow but it's something lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

With Dreamcatcher I had 3 boys and a plant mutant on first try. Blueberry shows through with crazy looks early. Vigorous hybreed looking plants with sharp leaves a little on the longer side. Will do it again


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> With Dreamcatcher I had 3 boys and a plant mutant on first try. Blueberry shows through with crazy looks early. Vigorous hybreed looking plants with sharp leaves a little on the longer side. Will do it again


Thanks man
How's the smoke? Or are you still in dry/cure?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Thanks man
> How's the smoke? Or are you still in dry/cure?


I had 3 boys! One mutant with no growth tip. No girls.


----------



## morgwar (Apr 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I had 3 boys! One mutant with no growth tip. No girls.


LOL sorry really baked


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm in Australia and all the seed orders I bought from dealers in Amsterdam must've been intercepted by Customs but Greenpoint got through and I had them in 10 days. I'd prefer to have feminized seeds of course but way better than nothing!!! Plus I got a coupla freebies with my Chinook so I'm an absolute fan of Greenpoint (so far). Got them germinating atm so I'll follow up with the results. Are Chinook Haze easy enough to grow?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 28, 2017)

got my beans today from the 4/20 sale
dynamite and the knightrider woop woop


----------



## hillbill (Apr 28, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> got my beans today from the 4/20 sale
> dynamite and the knightrider woop woop


That was my exact order. Good luck!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 28, 2017)

Got mine too as well as another order.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 28, 2017)

New Beginnings


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2017)

Day 54 The Deputy and Skypilot. I've had the flu with a sinus infection for the last week so I can't smell anything, but before I was sick a few of The Deputies have a not so pleasant Garlic Swamp Gas odour and a few have the lemon fuel Og smell.
 
The Deputy showing a few different phenos.
This one reminds me of Chemdawg D, but maybe it's a Star Dawg leaner?
bunch.
 

This one in the rear is more like an Og, which is the most common of the pack


Here's the Sky pilot. I hope she is all that because they look like Larf pilots right now, lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 54 The Deputy and Skypilot. I've had the flu with a sinus infection for the last week so I can't smell anything, but before I was sick a few of The Deputies have a not so pleasant Garlic Swamp Gas odour and a few have the lemon fuel Og smell.
> View attachment 3932919 View attachment 3932920
> The Deputy showing a few different phenos.
> This one reminds me of Chemdawg D, but maybe it's a Star Dawg leaner?
> ...


I have a pack of The Deputy, yours are looking great, can't wait to pop mine.


----------



## Pendragon (Apr 29, 2017)

Sky Pilot 5/5 2 females.
Black Gold 5/5 3 females kept 2.
Cookies and Chem on deck.
Took cuts of the 4 keepers (35 / 36 ) and gave the seed moms to a friend to put outside / greenhouse.

I got Skypilot and Black gold 10 days into flower after a 21 day veg. Next time 14 days. 
With an 8 inch fan and a new scrubber, when the lights first come on, the room has a unique and weird smell. I hope my sealed room can contain the funk ?????

Just for thought, For years I grew in my organic soil and supplemented with a little GO nutrients. Got tired of the mess. I am now in Grodan DTW with custom salts.. (life is easy now)
A friend has the exact same sealed room and cuts as me, only difference is he is in organic soil with GO and Earth Juice. 
So far, my plants reeeeeeeeeeek a lot more than his. It will be interesting to see if Black Gold and Sky Pilot prefer salts or shit ? 
A lot of variables involved, but we will be able to get a general idea..


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have a pack of The Deputy, yours are looking great, can't wait to pop mine.


Thanks, LubdaNugs, I'm pretty impressed with The Deputy. She's shaping up to be a keeper. Someone on here claimed they had intersex issues with The Deputy, but these girls are solid and I only had 3 males in the pack to boot.
I plan to run them to at least day 63 or longer, if needed. I'll stay posted on what kind of terps their throwing out by then.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 29, 2017)

lookingreally good on those deputies bakersfield,
so only 1 had the big cola's?
how many seeds were used?


----------



## morgwar (Apr 29, 2017)

Pendragon said:


> Sky Pilot 5/5 2 females.
> Black Gold 5/5 3 females kept 2.
> Cookies and Chem on deck.
> Took cuts of the 4 keepers (35 / 36 ) and gave the seed moms to a friend to put outside / greenhouse.
> ...



Nice, that will solve some mysteries for me because I'm considering trying hydro 
Much rep for posting you're info and giving everyone more info to work with


----------



## morgwar (Apr 29, 2017)

Annabanana said:


> I'm in Australia and all the seed orders I bought from dealers in Amsterdam must've been intercepted by Customs but Greenpoint got through and I had them in 10 days. I'd prefer to have feminized seeds of course but way better than nothing!!! Plus I got a coupla freebies with my Chinook so I'm an absolute fan of Greenpoint (so far). Got them germinating atm so I'll follow up with the results. Are Chinook Haze easy enough to grow?


Thanks annabana, aND a huge welcome to our sister from down under!
I wish I had more info aside from saying watch for stretch in you're seedlings,
All of my stardawg hybrids are stretched under led, blurple, and flouro, no matter what distance I've used 
But with support they've thickened up and taken off no prob


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 29, 2017)

the gnome said:


> lookingreally good on those deputies bakersfield,
> so only 1 had the big cola's?
> how many seeds were used?


Thanks the gnome. I sprouted the full pack and had a 100% germ rate. I think it was a 10 pack.
I have about 4 different phenos expressed in the pack. The one with the big colas as posted, is unique. She is the tallest of the bunch as well.
There's another with some classic coke bottle spear colas, but she is more compact and heavy with the garlic gas funk.
Then there's the more og leaners ranging from golf ball nugs to hand grenade colas.


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 30, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Hello,
> 
> my name is freshy and I have a problem. I can't stop buying seeds. Damn these sales.


Sounds familiar...my other problem is Customs like robbing me of them!


----------



## Feijao (Apr 30, 2017)

Unfortunately, this is the only pic that I was able to take of my last run with MoonDance. This plant was grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot being fed DTW about 8 times per lights on. I ended up yielding either 15 or 18 ounces off this plant. I really suck with smells but a close friend of mine told me that when he opened his jar he could smell moldy blueberries and dough, in a good kind of way. To me it definitely smells very unique. The high is strong and in the middle of the road. Up at first then settles into a great body stone. Bag appeal was through the roof. The flowers were so dense however sometimes it looked like I might be shorting you. 

Several times during the grow I had to check to see if the plant was being over watered. The leaves on it almost always looked to be drooping. Not sure if it was the amount of trichs on the fan leaves or just they way this plant presents itself.


----------



## typoerror (Apr 30, 2017)

that thing is a monster! Wow!


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 30, 2017)

@Feijao what an inspiration that picture is !!

I hope that's what I have to look forward to, my plants are over 5 feet tall with numerous bud sites... thank you for posting !


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 30, 2017)

got about 15 hibernates i'm about to flip, haven't culled the males yet.
i popped 2 packs and only got about 50% germ, but the ones that made it look pretty good.
ill get some pics up soon. probably going to crack open those knightriders before the dynamite.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 30, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Unfortunately, this is the only pic that I was able to take of my last run with MoonDance. This plant was grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot being fed DTW about 8 times per lights on. I ended up yielding either 15 or 18 ounces off this plant. I really suck with smells but a close friend of mine told me that when he opened his jar he could smell moldy blueberries and dough, in a good kind of way. To me it definitely smells very unique. The high is strong and in the middle of the road. Up at first then settles into a great body stone. Bag appeal was through the roof. The flowers were so dense however sometimes it looked like I might be shorting you.
> 
> Several times during the grow I had to check to see if the plant was being over watered. The leaves on it almost always looked to be drooping. Not sure if it was the amount of trichs on the fan leaves or just they way this plant presents itself.


Wow! I would never of expected that size and yield from a cookie cross.
If I may pick your brain a bit, is that a 3/4 feeder line you have installed on that monster and did you have to reduce temperatures to get those reds and purples to shine through?


----------



## Feijao (Apr 30, 2017)

typoerror said:


> that thing is a monster! Wow!


Thanks brother. 




naiveCon said:


> @Feijao what an inspiration that picture is !!
> 
> I hope that's what I have to look forward to, my plants are over 5 feet tall with numerous bud sites... thank you for posting !


I don't think that this plant was quite five feet tall at the end of stretch. I want to say that those are 54 inch tomato cages, might be 48. I top and train a lot. Big and bushy is what I am going after. If they are bushy and tall even better, however tall and thin is my thing. 




Bakersfield said:


> Wow! I would never of expected that size and yield from a cookie cross.
> If I may pick your brain a bit, is that a 3/4 feeder line you have installed on that monster and did you have to reduce temperatures to get those reds and purples to shine through?


For that run I was using 1/2 inch feed lines to 6 inch Hydro Flow Rain Rings. The rain rings work well. I think they are better suited for medium that wicks well, such as soil, rockwool, and coco. I typically build my own drippers out of 1/2 PVC. I feel like I can customize the area the water hits a little more with my own. 

It was a little cool in the room at the end but these started changing colors really early. Before I started cooling the room off at lights off for sure. Another thing that was interesting is the side that was being hit by a Gavita 600se started purpling up quite a bit sooner than the side hit with a 1000 Mag HPS. In the end, the plant faded the same all over. The Gavita pulled the color out much sooner however.


----------



## Annabanana (Apr 30, 2017)

That's an awesome looking plant. So you had it watered 8 times per light period for how long? I've got halo drip feeders but my first indoor grow is only at seedlings in solo cups stage atm. I'd appreciate your advice on the feeding schedule!


----------



## Feijao (May 1, 2017)

Annabanana said:


> That's an awesome looking plant. So you had it watered 8 times per light period for how long? I've got halo drip feeders but my first indoor grow is only at seedlings in solo cups stage atm. I'd appreciate your advice on the feeding schedule!


Anna,

A lot of how often, what, and duration you feed depend on your medium, genetics, and stage of your plants. So if you can give me some more details of your grow I could probably help you personally a little more. 

In general I water around 8 times per lights on, a 30 second feed every 1.5 hours. I have tried lots of different schedules and this ones seems to work about as good as any other. I really try to keep things as simple as I can as I am a one man operation and have quite a few things going on in my normal life as well. 

In order to take full advantage of micro multi feeds I feel as though your container needs to be as full as possible with roots. Lots of local guys trip out when they see the plants that I grow in 3 gallon pots. Its not really anything special or something that others can't replicate. You just need tons of roots, and to get past the idea that container size automatically equates to higher yields. Will a 10 gallon pot full of roots out yield a 3 gallon full of roots? Every time.

I'm here to help so let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## hydgrow (May 1, 2017)

Reverse auctions are live fam!


----------



## SmokyLungs (May 1, 2017)

Just ordered 1st time got em today i bought 2 dream catchers n chinook haze for 37 each i aint mad n genetics should give me some good yield cant wait to run em


----------



## hydgrow (May 1, 2017)

Anyone score anything off of the auction blocks?


----------



## Gu~ (May 2, 2017)

Great sho


Feijao said:


> Unfortunately, this is the only pic that I was able to take of my last run with MoonDance. This plant was grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot being fed DTW about 8 times per lights on. I ended up yielding either 15 or 18 ounces off this plant. I really suck with smells but a close friend of mine told me that when he opened his jar he could smell moldy blueberries and dough, in a good kind of way. To me it definitely smells very unique. The high is strong and in the middle of the road. Up at first then settles into a great body stone. Bag appeal was through the roof. The flowers were so dense however sometimes it looked like I might be shorting you.
> 
> Several times during the grow I had to check to see if the plant was being over watered. The leaves on it almost always looked to be drooping. Not sure if it was the amount of trichs on the fan leaves or just they way this plant presents itself.


18 oz out of a 3gal! Now that's some skill. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ray098 (May 2, 2017)

You guys at greenpoint have excellent customer service and sales and the truth is i had no plans to buy beans but i check my email and i see that i can get foul mouth for 1/2 off then later on i can get chinook haze for auction price i could not resist it thanks greenpoint


----------



## Gu~ (May 2, 2017)

Inbox is clear, Chip is caught up. 4/20 was the huge, thanks for the support.

DVG debacle is settled. 

Mon-Fri Reverse Auctions set and only a few packs of Cookies N Chem left.

Jesus, what a week and a half. Hope everyone is doing well.

Just threw the RHS testers into flower and should have some photos to update soon.


----------



## ray098 (May 2, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Unfortunately, this is the only pic that I was able to take of my last run with MoonDance. This plant was grown in a 3 gallon fabric pot being fed DTW about 8 times per lights on. I ended up yielding either 15 or 18 ounces off this plant. I really suck with smells but a close friend of mine told me that when he opened his jar he could smell moldy blueberries and dough, in a good kind of way. To me it definitely smells very unique. The high is strong and in the middle of the road. Up at first then settles into a great body stone. Bag appeal was through the roof. The flowers were so dense however sometimes it looked like I might be shorting you.
> 
> Several times during the grow I had to check to see if the plant was being over watered. The leaves on it almost always looked to be drooping. Not sure if it was the amount of trichs on the fan leaves or just they way this plant presents itself.


Thats a nice looking lady how long did she veg


----------



## typoerror (May 2, 2017)

Had to snatch another pack of cookies n chem. Only got 5 of 10 above ground. I gotta rethink my germination routine I think.

Today is day one of flower for chem dd x pbog and the largest chem dd x rhs. One of them is very sativa leaning and has me excited!


----------



## Gu~ (May 2, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Had to snatch another pack of cookies n chem. Only got 5 of 10 above ground. I gotta rethink my germination routine I think.
> 
> Today is day one of flower for chem dd x pbog and the largest chem dd x rhs. One of them is very sativa leaning and has me excited!


Bummer, was it a problem with the seeds? I can get a new pack out to you. I think I'm almost out of Cookies N Chem though. I know you just ordered more CnC seeds so let me know if there is anything you want me to throw in there


----------



## typoerror (May 2, 2017)

@Gu~, I drop my mom of at the airport mid day Saturday. Will you be around? I can stop by with some gps samples and maybe take you up on that offer for cuts. My star dawg bx isn't quite ready to take cuts yet though.

I think my room gets too cold at night for the seedlings. Last 98% successful round I placed them on a piece of styrofoam instead of directly on the tent floor. I forgot to do that this time. I just ordered a heat mat and controller.


----------



## morgwar (May 2, 2017)

I noticed dynamite likes it's temps @80 or it doesn't grow in seedling stage
Reasonable 
I typically run 72 for everything 
Hey @Gu~ any chance of you giving up a hint or two about the new stardawg crosses, lol


----------



## smashcity (May 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I noticed dynamite likes it's temps @80 or it doesn't grow in seedling stage
> Reasonable
> I typically run 72 for everything
> Hey @Gu~ any chance of you giving up a hint or two about the new stardawg crosses, lol


You may want to lower the temps when you get in flowering. Ecsd crosses that i have had experience with, hate high temps in flowering. Ecsd usually tends to dominate most crosses. Even my garlix's. Ive grown out 10 plants and 9 of them leaned toward the ecsd side. 

From what ive experienced, hot temps with the ecsd or crosses lead to excessive foxtailing, a reduction of trichs, and reduction of smell. 

I tend to grow ecsd crosses in the fall and winter due to these traits since i don't have any ac. Ill never forget 13 ounces of ecsd that i grew and harvested in the summer. Smelled like hay. Couldn't even give it away.


----------



## ray098 (May 2, 2017)

Kk x rhs 24 days old stem rub has a very sweet smell


----------



## Feijao (May 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Day 54 The Deputy and Skypilot. I've had the flu with a sinus infection for the last week so I can't smell anything, but before I was sick a few of The Deputies have a not so pleasant Garlic Swamp Gas odour and a few have the lemon fuel Og smell.
> View attachment 3932919 View attachment 3932920
> The Deputy showing a few different phenos.
> This one reminds me of Chemdawg D, but maybe it's a Star Dawg leaner?
> ...


Bakersfield,

What nutrients are you using this run? I only ask because it looks like you might be running into some nitrogen toxicity issues late into this run. I don't see a lot of clawing, but the dark green for 50 days in, the slight cupping of lots of the leaves, and the larf would seem to suggest you might need to lower your N levels?


----------



## Feijao (May 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Great sho
> 
> 18 oz out of a 3gal! Now that's some skill. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks a lot Gu~. I didn't do her justice that run. She was a little neglected and still showed lots of promise. Gave some clones of her to a patient and hers are looking pretty damn awesome! 




ray098 said:


> Thats a nice looking lady how long did she veg


I can't really remember how long she was in a 1 gallon plastic container before I got around to actually start vegging her under the 315's. She spent about 7 weeks under the 315's and several days outside when it was nice enough. Vegging that long is not the way I would like to do it, but my state doesn't allow me many plants in flower, so I have to make each plant count!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Bakersfield,
> 
> What nutrients are you using this run? I only ask because it looks like you might be running into some nitrogen toxicity issues late into this run. I don't see a lot of clawing, but the dark green for 50 days in, the slight cupping of lots of the leaves, and the larf would seem to suggest you might need to lower your N levels?


I grow in coco.
I use MaxiBloom 5-15-14 in veg and flower, following the K.I.S.S. version of the Lucas formula.
I mix my nutrients to about an EC of 1.14 or 800 ppm and feed 2 times daily DTW with 20% runoff. 1 day a week I run straight h20 through the pots.

I never have had nitrogen toxicity issues using this formula, but I could have used a bit more Magnesium with some of The Deputies showing some Magnesium deficiency in late flower. 
However, I did allow a batch of nutes to fluctuate in the ph range once early on in flower, which led to the burnt tips. I'll explain; I use well water to mix my nutrients. My well water is awesome it runs at a ph of 6.3 with about 10ppm when I mix the MaxiBloom into the water my ph drops to about 5.2. If I allow the solution to set for 24 hours the ph will rise and stabilize at 5.9, which is where I like to keep it. I don't know if it's the buffers in the nutrients or in the well water, but if I add ph up to my solution after mixing, and bring it up to an acceptable level of 5.8, my solution will stabilize to 7 in 24 hours and I've burnt my tips after running solution @ 7 on the ph. 

I've grown quite a few strains using this method with great results, but have recently made the switch over to automation vs hand watering. Perhaps 5-15-14 is too much N on a multifeed for the Skypilots? The Skypilots look to be a week or more behind The Deputies and I'm confident I'll get at least a few z's off of each plant.


----------



## Feijao (May 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I grow in coco.
> I use MaxiBloom 5-15-14 in veg and flower, following the K.I.S.S. version of the Lucas formula.
> I mix my nutrients to about an EC of 1.14 or 800 ppm and feed 2 times daily DTW with 20% runoff. 1 day a week I run straight h20 through the pots.
> 
> ...


I don't think that I have ever heard of too much N from MaxiBloom either. If your flushing once a week, I doubt there is much build up as well. I had a Grape God that smelled soooo good, but grew like just like your larf machine. 

Have you smoked the Deputy before? If so could you give a description?

Thanks,


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2017)

Feijao said:


> I don't think that I have ever heard of too much N from MaxiBloom either. If your flushing once a week, I doubt there is much build up as well. I had a Grape God that smelled soooo good, but grew like just like your larf machine.
> 
> Have you smoked the Deputy before? If so could you give a description?
> 
> Thanks,


No, I have not had the chance to try any of the Greenpoint strains, but I plan to try a sample of the deputy real soon.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 3, 2017)

Anyone know what kind of stretch I should expect from the hibernates?


----------



## glockdoc (May 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I grow in coco.
> I use MaxiBloom 5-15-14 in veg and flower, following the K.I.S.S. version of the Lucas formula.
> I mix my nutrients to about an EC of 1.14 or 800 ppm and feed 2 times daily DTW with 20% runoff. 1 day a week I run straight h20 through the pots.
> 
> ...


plants are probably uptaking too much P or K, fix this by lowering ph to like 5.5. then let it swing back up gradually. 
maxibloom lucas formula for the win. i love it.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> plants are probably uptaking too much P or K, fix this by lowering ph to like 5.5. then let it swing back up gradually.
> maxibloom lucas formula for the win. i love it.


I've wondered about that especially the K as some of my coco is well composted and Sulfur, especially when I add Epsom Salts for Magnesium.
After many hours researching, over at the Manic Botanix site, I have decided to do a run of Coco specific nutrients with lower levels of P, K and Sulfur, which are found in Coco, along with higher ratios of Calcium, to counteract Cocos cation exchange properties.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 3, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> Anyone know what kind of stretch I should expect from the hibernates?


Id speculate 2x based off genetics but again pure speculation. Got a pack of these I've been hoarding for a while. Also the coveted stardawg bx1 that has the ghost in it. I'm a seed slut oops lol


----------



## Derrick83 (May 3, 2017)

Liked when the auctions lasted over nite gives a guy something to do in the late hours!! It's good to have the daily auctions though!! Thanks Gu


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

Salute to @Gu~ for coming through with the other half of my order. 1 email and his team fixed the problem asap..


----------



## morgwar (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Salute to @Gu~ for coming through with the other half of my order. 1 email and his team fixed the problem asap.. View attachment 3936161


Ooh brandywine I want that one


----------



## SensiPuff (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Salute to @Gu~ for coming through with the other half of my order. 1 email and his team fixed the problem asap.. View attachment 3936161


Suppose you'll be able to find a keeper in 3 packs


----------



## the gnome (May 4, 2017)

no wonder I couldn't find any citrus pharmer


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Suppose you'll be able to find a keeper in 3 packs


It's actually 4 packs. DVG got mad that gu was doing a sale and held some back. But being the stand up dude he is Gu came through like a g.


----------



## madininagyal (May 4, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Kk x rhs 24 days old stem rub has a very sweet smellView attachment 3935137


She leaning a lot on the kk judging by her huge leaf


----------



## Derrick83 (May 4, 2017)

If I would have known the things were going to happen with the DVG gear wouldn't have ordered them!!! Still haven't got them!!! Smh Sucks!!


----------



## Vato_504 (May 4, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> If I would have known the things were going to happen with the DVG gear wouldn't have ordered them!!! Still haven't got them!!! Smh Sucks!!


DVG is a bitch. Feels like his shit suppose to sell for top dollar. He didn't agree with GPS discount on 4/20 plus I bet a few dollars a few banks got mad because Gu was hurting their pockets with the prices and they complained to DVG jive ass.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2017)

DVG crap explains a few things. Right now my real trouble is choosing what to run next. Maybe when Tomahawk comes up on auction though!


----------



## Gu~ (May 4, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> ... I bet a few dollars a few banks got mad because Gu was hurtful nah their pockets with the prices and they complained to DVG jive ass.


 .....


----------



## Gu~ (May 4, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> If I would have known the things were going to happen with the DVG gear wouldn't have ordered them!!! Still haven't got them!!! Smh Sucks!!


Howdy Derrick83,

I just checked your tracking and it looks like DVG has still not sent out your seeds. He's put me in a terrible position with my customers, and I've put you in a terrible position by allowing this to happen/continue. I emphatically apologize and feel terrible for losing your trust.

I totally did not foresee him withholding packs from orders he thought did not pay enough. That is insane! It's my site and good customers like YOU deserve to spend their nuggets on whatever the hell they please.

He's assured me that he has sent/sending all remaining packs. Chip has reached out to him about your packs and I can only hope he is just dragging his feet at this point. He wants to do biz again surprisingly, but I won't move forward until he makes good on a few outstanding orders.

I am totally at your feet my man. Let me know what I can do in the mean time. I can issue a refund, offer some replacement Greenpoint packs. Any idea is on the table


----------



## Gu~ (May 4, 2017)

I was going to send that in an email because I like to handle things behind close doors, but this is my position to anyone who had or is having issues.

My team and I are not perfect, but am always trying to be better. Our actions should reflect that.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 4, 2017)

FTW !!! Stick with Gu's personal seed stash for the win


----------



## ray098 (May 4, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> She leaning a lot on the kk judging by her huge leaf


I hope so i always wanted to try kk


----------



## Derrick83 (May 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy Derrick83,
> 
> I just checked your tracking and it looks like DVG has still not sent out your seeds. He's put me in a terrible position with my customers, and I've put you in a terrible position by allowing this to happen/continue. I emphatically apologize and feel terrible for losing your trust.
> 
> ...



Hope they do!! Don't know if I wanna even run his gear at this point!! Should have just got more of your gear!! Smdh


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I hope so i always wanted to try kk


I've grown a couple of the Jew Gold crosses and I was very happy with the results. 
This should be an awesome X.


----------



## ray098 (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a couple of the Jew Gold crosses and I was very happy with the results.
> This should be an awesome X.


Do they have good yields


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Do they have good yields


I'm not sure how the Red Headed Stranger yields, but Og's are not known for being great yielders. The 2 mixed together might make a heavy yielding strain, because of hybrid vigor. 
Blue Dream for instance, look how the combination of Blueberry and Super Silver Haze = huge yields compared to either parent.
I'm no expert but I would bet you will find a few different phenotypes in the pack. I would advise you take cuttings so you can weed through them and find a keeper.


----------



## ray098 (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info i will clone it if its a girl i like how it grows


----------



## naiveCon (May 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not sure how the Red Headed Stranger yields, but Og's are not known for being great yielders. The 2 mixed together might make a heavy yielding strain, because of hybrid vigor.
> Blue Dream for instance, look how the combination of Blueberry and Super Silver Haze = huge yields compared to either parent.
> I'm no expert but I would bet you will find a few different phenotypes in the pack. I would advise you take cuttings so you can weed through them and find a keeper.


 Not sure if you guys can zoom in and see this but my Durban/RHS is loaded with Bud sites


----------



## EGrower (May 4, 2017)

got some doc holidays going almost ready to be sexed out. had some awesome looking leaves before I topped them. One plant was throwing 11-13 follicles per leaf! most of em are throwing 9's. Will see how they react to the topping.


----------



## hydgrow (May 4, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> If I would have known the things were going to happen with the DVG gear wouldn't have ordered them!!! Still haven't got them!!! Smh Sucks!!


Only thing you can do is f2 the shit outta them and spread them for free. Dvg wants to be a greedy asshole, spread his shit for free! Only way to fix him IMO.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2017)

I was playing in the garden tonight, adding stakes and propping up the falling colas, looking for rot, checking for ripeness.
I now smell like candy that's been dragged through a garlic patch, then soaked in a stanky skunk cabbage swamp and finally given a squirt of citrus spray to cover up the reek.
These Star Dawg crosses are loud!
The Deputies are a bit fruity at first sniff but the chemmy garlic swamp gas smell starts to overcome the other odors until that's all I smell. 
The calyxes are starting to swell on the Sky pilots and the one i gave a good squeeze to, smells of straight Chem Garlic Swamp Gas = straight FIRE!!!

I'm new to growing Chem crosses so for comparison I'm also running a pack of Sirius (Stardawg X Chemdawg bc3) by South Fork Seeds.
South Forks Sirius and Greenpoints Sky Pilot smell the same to me, but they don't resemble one another physically.
I think they'll all be ready for the chop in a few days. Shooting for 63 days


----------



## Purple veins (May 5, 2017)

GREENPOINT SEEDS IS THE BEST Source for killer genetics in the bean form. I bought a pack long ago. Gifted half pack to a bro and he couldn't get anything to hatch so...I just figured he was a noob well...came time for me to throw them in rotation and gave the shells and little roughing up and all cracked but nothing after that...i read somewhere about immature seeds here I think... and I reached out to gps...they contacted me back within hours and went ABOVE and beyond making it right with first class shipping. 
I've ordered and "tried" to order from just about every bank and GPS has been my favorite hands down with the timers nuggets hot genetics and best customer service I have ever had with ANY business. Thanks GPS looking forward to your next moves !


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2017)

Got one confirmed female Hibernate maybe another and they look to be short and compact........very strong stems wide leaves with rather rounded edges to the teeth. Had to go with short veg on these while trying to overcome balls on everything! Not much Sativa look here.


----------



## higher self (May 5, 2017)

I swore DVG pulled a stunt earlier before with Greenpoint & after a 2nd time @Gu~ says he will keep doing business with DVG. So the drama doesn't stop me from copping packs if there heat as I have no loyalties to anyone in this.


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Got one confirmed female Hibernate maybe another and they look to be short and compact........very strong stems wide leaves with rather rounded edges to the teeth. Had to go with short veg on these while trying to overcome balls on everything! Not much Sativa look here.


i've got 7 female hibernates now. culled about 5 males.
they are on the stalky side, strong branching. very healthy overall.
just flipped them yesterday.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 5, 2017)

The Bubblegum is done in a week. One blonde leaning and one reddish. Lovely


----------



## Derrick83 (May 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy Derrick83,
> 
> I just checked your tracking and it looks like DVG has still not sent out your seeds. He's put me in a terrible position with my customers, and I've put you in a terrible position by allowing this to happen/continue. I emphatically apologize and feel terrible for losing your trust.
> 
> ...


I know you will get me right Gu!! No problem with you at all guess I just have to wait and see what happens!!


----------



## Purple veins (May 5, 2017)

I've been fortunate to get 4 packs of DVG from greenpoint and couldn't be happier. Easy cheesy transaction and the genetics seem amazing so far. Popped 5 Citrus Farmers excellent germ and vigor so far and my pack had 14 beans !


----------



## the gnome (May 7, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> The Bubblegum is done in a week. One blonde leaning and one reddish. Lovely


is that GPS bodega BBgum?
ever since I ran mosca's otm BBgum I'm looking at others..
any pics dandy??




Purple veins said:


> I've been fortunate to get 4 packs of DVG from greenpoint and couldn't be happier. Easy cheesy transaction and the genetics seem amazing so far. Popped 5 Citrus Farmers excellent germ and vigor so far and my pack had 14 beans !


I hope things work out between DVG and Gu.
I doubt there were so many paks in the special that will really damage DVGs biz model.
of course, I have no idea how the arrangement is between G and DVG.
if the difference comes out of Gu's pocket I don't see where DVG should say a word about it.
at any rate DVG should look at the bigger pic send in the paks that were sold
and just set ground rules on Gu's future specials if it's that big a deal
I'd hate to see it become any more of an issue,
they have quality gear,
a few wks ago I started a pak of grand slam, all but 1 are in cups soaking up the sun right now.
very healthy and look great.....
just like Gu's.

the only thing thats tickinhg me off is I over slept.
i really wanted a pak or 2 of citrus farmer


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2017)

That's how companies act when they're not doing so well and they're feeling the pressure of staying competitive.
If Gu buys their packs and then decides to sell them for reduced profit on his end, then so be it. 
If they don't like it they should have their vendors sign a contract, lol.


----------



## naiveCon (May 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's how companies act when they're not doing so well and they're feeling the pressure of staying competitive.
> If Gu buys their packs and then decides to sell them for reduced profit on his end, then so be it.
> If they don't like it they should have their vendors sign a contract, lol.


 Thats kind of like MAP pricing, it's made to protect the vendors but all it really does is screw over the consumers.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 7, 2017)

Gu keeps this shit up in his rooms and he wont even need to showcase others' gear uhuuuh


----------



## chemphlegm (May 7, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Thats kind of like MAP pricing, it's made to protect the vendors but all it really does is screw over the consumers.


_"MAP_" pricing... you dont say......


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

Not to get off subject but
19 out of 20 germed and transplanted
Greenpoint rocks !!!!!!!
Copper, black gold,garlix, dynamite diesel.
The four horsemen of the chempocalypse


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

That agressive, ewok/gremlin looking one in the back right corner is a black gold I'm already decided on keeping male or female


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

AM I crazy? or has black gold been removed from the strain menu!


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

0 results


Your search for "black gold" did not match any results.


----------



## EGrower (May 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> 0 results
> 
> 
> Your search for "black gold" did not match any results.


its gone. Maybe just a simple error. Not sure why sitting bull price was raised $20 after the auctions for it.


----------



## morgwar (May 7, 2017)

Glad I saved those last six seeds!


----------



## Annabanana (May 8, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Anna,
> 
> A lot of how often, what, and duration you feed depend on your medium, genetics, and stage of your plants. So if you can give me some more details of your grow I could probably help you personally a little more.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much! That's really kind of you. And valuable advice!
My Solo Cups are about 60-70% Coco & Perlite mix. I've got about 30 seedlings.
My next veg stage they'll go into 5 x 21 litre (~3 gallon I think) fabric pots that are short & squat. But I'll need another 5 - and am considering using those hessian bags you buy at supermarkets to carry shopping and re-use? They only cost a few bucks. https://www.eppinghydroponics.com.au/images/source/gl_system5_kit.JPG
It was a silly purchase really but given I'm not a DIY girl with lotsa tools, I was looking for something easy. But once set up, I realised it's not a good design in practical terms.
I'm planning on using that reservoir underneath as a run to waste and will keep my nute reservoir outside my tents. The tent I'm using atm is 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m. But the one I'm yet to erect is double that size. So I'm envisioning a perpetual thing with a veg tent and flower tent. I've got Canna Coco A & B, Canna Classic Veg and Flores (bought before I'd decided on Coco) Rhizo, Seasol, Epsom Salts, pH up & down, pH pen, ppm pen, thermometer for water & soil, a hygrometer that tells me the temp, RH, and the min & max of each in tent. I've got 2 air stones off the air pump, a water pump, 2 x 600W 1 x 300W. LED's but...only cheapish ones. I'm gonna need a few better quality ones for the flower tent. But not Blackdog etc prices. More Mars2 or Meizhi ones. I've got a 6inch exhaust and 4 x little fans for small tent.
The thing I really want desperately is Mycchorizae (e.g. Great White) but my credit card is currently being replaced and i can only get the stuff online - tried everywhere else.
So....now I've bored you to death, any suggestions/advice for an old outdoor grower trying her first indoor? I've been reading voraciously but a lot of contradictory stuff.
And with stuff for the bigger tent, I'd love some advice from someone with experience so I don't waste money on stupid things like the cheap LED's and Growlush thing in pic I bought! No hurry with that as I've still got a month or so. Although, I've got NO plan for how to set it up and even erecting the tent is not gonna be easy to do alone.
My seedlings are asleep atm so I don't want to disturb them but when they're awake, I'm gonna try to photograph them for some help with a coupla problems. A few have got slightly yellowish, bending down leaves. And I can't tell if it's too much water, bad water quality, too much light, too hot, hungry or just a tad...depressed? Outdoor growing is SO easy in comparison.(Especially down here in Australia!)
No pressure to reply soon (or at all!) as I know this post is a LOT and I'm sure you've got a busy life (like most of us in the 21stCentury.)
Regards & Thanks from Australia
Anna


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2017)

I've given the chop to 
A couple of The Deputies. This is my favorite pheno with a higher calyx to leaf ratio than the others.


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2017)

Got 2 female Hibernates 1 week in flower. Real girls. Very Indica expressing, wide leaves short and robust.

Working through some Black Gold and it is going on my favorite list for sure. Great nose, taste (exotic) and potent. Extremely relaxing and will tie you to the couch if you lose focus. Sticky, especially to itself. Lots of trichs and very tough trichs. Hardly any come off through the screen when grinding for vaping no matter how dry.


----------



## morgwar (May 8, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Got 2 female Hibernates 1 week in flower. Real girls. Very Indica expressing, wide leaves short and robust.
> 
> Working through some Black Gold and it is going on my favorite list for sure. Great nose, taste (exotic) and potent. Extremely relaxing and will tie you to the couch if you lose focus. Sticky, especially to itself. Lots of trichs and very tough trichs. Hardly any come off through the screen when grinding for vaping no matter how dry.


Did your black golds have a indica or sativa leaf structure?
I ask because one of mine has this really long middle leaf and it looks neat but strange,


----------



## greencropper (May 8, 2017)

Annabanana said:


> Thanks very much! That's really kind of you. And valuable advice!
> My Solo Cups are about 60-70% Coco & Perlite mix. I've got about 30 seedlings.
> My next veg stage they'll go into 5 x 21 litre (~3 gallon I think) fabric pots that are short & squat. But I'll need another 5 - and am considering using those hessian bags you buy at supermarkets to carry shopping and re-use? They only cost a few bucks.View attachment 3938514 https://www.eppinghydroponics.com.au/images/source/gl_system5_kit.JPG
> It was a silly purchase really but given I'm not a DIY girl with lotsa tools, I was looking for something easy. But once set up, I realised it's not a good design in practical terms.
> ...


nice looking setup Anna, hope it all kicks on for you, i cant offer much info for help as im outdoors but there's plenty of people here who know indoors reaaaaaaal gooood so im sure you will find what you need!


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Did your black golds have a indica or sativa leaf structure?
> I ask because one of mine has this really long middle leaf and it looks neat but strange, View attachment 3939034


Nothing that looked quite like that. Longish buds that are very tight but narrow and sticky. Had nice branching for training. very little experience with Chem strains but sure like this.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've given the chop to
> A couple of The Deputies. This is my favorite pheno with a higher calyx to leaf ratio than the others.
> 
> View attachment 3938638 View attachment 3938639 View attachment 3938640 View attachment 3938641 View attachment 3938642


Damn Baker. That thing is a monster! Now I wish I'd grabbed this one too


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Damn Baker. That thing is a monster! Now I wish I'd grabbed this one too


Thanks @Tangerine_ for the compliment and thank you @Gu for some great genetics!


----------



## littleflavio (May 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've given the chop to
> A couple of The Deputies. This is my favorite pheno with a higher calyx to leaf ratio than the others.
> 
> View attachment 3938638 View attachment 3938639 View attachment 3938640 View attachment 3938641 View attachment 3938642


Im seating on this one. I have 2 packs of these and almost pop a few seeds yesterday.


----------



## morgwar (May 9, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Nothing that looked quite like that. Longish buds that are very tight but narrow and sticky. Had nice branching for training. very little experience with Chem strains but sure like this.



There's one like that or similar each of the four strains 
Time will tell


----------



## typoerror (May 10, 2017)

Hope you got the email! Fire of May sale going on now!


----------



## dySSyd (May 10, 2017)

EGrower said:


> its gone. Maybe just a simple error. Not sure why sitting bull price was raised $20 after the auctions for it.


Noticed that Bonfire is off the menu as well. I was looking forward to getting black gold if/when it restocks!


----------



## typoerror (May 10, 2017)

It looks like he took items that he no longer has moms of, off the menu. Hopefully he gets some of those moms back.


----------



## naiveCon (May 10, 2017)

One of my durb/rhs only about a foot tall, 3 weeks into flowering, not quite sure what to make of it. 7 weeks veg.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 10, 2017)

curling leaves....hot ferts?


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2017)

Seems like it is trying to retain water?


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

How close is the light, I don't think it's heat but maybe it wants less or more! Lol

I love the serrations man, it's a thing I'm on lately


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

Here's a Durban poison pic fr om leafy


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

They're spitting image man, I say she's healthy


----------



## naiveCon (May 10, 2017)

I believe that she is very healthy, she is just very unique compared to her two sisters.
Her sisters are a tad over 6 feet and yes she is in the same tent with them, so she has quite some distance from the lighting, but it's all an experiment for me.
They were getting Cold War Organics 5.4-2.8-8.4 during veg
And now 0-3-11 once a week in flower.

Here is a bud 3 weeks 3 days into flower on one of her sisters.


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

It's a test from the god Mary Jane,
Will you forsake her and make better use of space or except her into your life and possibly reap unparalleled dankness
Faith my friend is for plants


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Noticed that Bonfire is off the menu as well. I was looking forward to getting black gold if/when it restocks!


Tombstones gone as well. I was really hoping to grab at least one more pack of that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's a Durban poison pic frView attachment 3940168 om leafy


I've got a Blood Orange doing the same thing. (pics in the Bodhi thread). Its in the same spot as the others with the same soil. At first I thought maybe mag? but I just cant see one plant having a deficiency when the others in the same soil do not. I guess it could be a hot spot in the soil? Not sure what to make of it


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

That's three 
Pretty stoked, new stuffs coming 
Glad I got blacky when I could
Guess that one gets priority in line work


----------



## morgwar (May 10, 2017)

It's a runt I think,
usually the best dog in the litter
Maybe clone it and try a different medium or soil,


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Tombstones gone as well. I was really hoping to grab at least one more pack of that.


buzzard blues is MIA also.
hate to see some go but it's exciting to se what'll fill the empty seats


----------



## naiveCon (May 10, 2017)

I asked Gu about bonfire today and he said he lost tri fi, so until he can get another cut, no more bonfire.

Some of my leaves are rolling up, some are rolling down and some are flat, all on the same plant.
But as long as they are nice and green, I am not worried about it, I think it's just traits of the plant.


----------



## greendiamond9 (May 10, 2017)

Oregon Green Seed still has Stardawg and Polar Bear crosses.

http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/black-gold/
http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/trifi/


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

To all here who might know. What might Greenpoint's best Chem represenitive be? Why?


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

which Chem? D, 4, '91 ??
I always looking for the funkiest chem 4 rep myself. 
copper chem was suggested by Gu. 

I've got my money on Raindance though, and Gu told me Jamoka is a top funk performer 
I got em all going now, cant wait for results.
copper chem has taken the longest to germinate so far. all the others look like rock stars in my garden


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> which Chem? D, 4, '91 ??
> I always looking for the funkiest chem 4 rep myself.
> copper chem was suggested by Gu.
> 
> ...


I know virtually nothing of the Chems but have done a couple OG crosses and Appalachian crosses. 
Black Gold seems awesome but I have only flowered one. Very strong and super sticky.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

if you flowered one, and it was strong and sticky, then IT IS awesome right?

thats one I dont have, Gu wont share it with me and I wont mail a blank money order somewhere else to get it.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

My friends really like the Black Gold and everyone is surprised by the strength. It really is That Good! I'll be working through the Stardawg crosses for a while. Hibernate is in early flower now. The BG was my first completed from Gu. So far, so good!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

black gold smell in flower, smell dry, smell when burned, taste when smoked?


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2017)

Spicy, woody and incense and very earthy and hash tones. Pretty loud and very sticky. Hash taste to me. Old imported hash. I vape mine and the exhale is heavy woody and hash. I'll report back on smoke.


----------



## morgwar (May 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> black gold smell in flower, smell dry, smell when burned, taste when smoked?


They smell in veg too, so do copper
My cab reeks 3 1/2 weeks veg


----------



## dySSyd (May 11, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I asked Gu about bonfire today and he said he lost tri fi, so until he can get another cut, no more bonfire.
> 
> Some of my leaves are rolling up, some are rolling down and some are flat, all on the same plant.
> But as long as they are nice and green, I am not worried about it, I think it's just traits of the plant.


Good looking out for the confirmation, that was one pack I was never lucky enough to score


----------



## EGrower (May 11, 2017)

Still haven't gotten one of my dvg packs from 4/20 and Gu is sending me a free pack of raindance for free! Can't beat that customer service. Can't wait until I can pop some of those. 

tomahawk up $30 to 107 now?


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Still haven't gotten one of my dvg packs from 4/20 and Gu is sending me a free pack of raindance for free! Can't beat that customer service. Can't wait until I can pop some of those.
> 
> tomahawk up $30 to 107 now?


I'm beginning to think Raindance may be the tastiest one, THE one.


----------



## naiveCon (May 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm beginning to think Raindance may be the tastiest one, THE one.


 According to Sackmasta, raindance is his favorite.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 11, 2017)

dig it, take a look at the genetics, wow, and then copper chem, between the two I think my garden might be replaced.

and I'ma gonna put this out here now, get used to it because This Gu fire is out performing every Topdawg I've ever grown. up to this point Gu gear show vigor and anger even, the plants are swearing when I come in.. Topdawgs lines know it too and are hoping the smoke reports change my mind.....I dunno. I like the topdawg gear but sense an unhealthy bit sneaking through here and there through all of them. their vigor growing isnt matching the remainder of my choices, I keep them because the smoke is out of this world. but that too has been reconsidered after finally finding the pheno I seek of Commerce City Kush, a chem 4 wonder with rare dankness. *This is the best weed I've ever smelled or smoked.* lookout TD, and Gu..........

I suspect my rooms will soon have only Gu gear and my beloved CCK

keeping it real


----------



## morgwar (May 11, 2017)

I think you cross copper to blacky then to garlix bx to copper then sister city and bx to copper and game over ultimate chem! Think we're still missing a sister though
And the white whatever that is


----------



## morgwar (May 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think you cross copper to blacky then to garlix bx to copper then sister city and bx to copper and game over ultimate chem! Think we're still missing a sister though
> And the white whatever that is



Name it Chem roulette lol pop 10 pick your pheno


----------



## typoerror (May 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dig it, take a look at the genetics, wow, and then copper chem, between the two I think my garden might be replaced.
> 
> and I'ma gonna put this out here now, get used to it because This Gu fire is out performing every Topdawg I've ever grown. up to this point Gu gear show vigor and anger even, the plants are swearing when I come in.. Topdawgs lines know it too and are hoping the smoke reports change my mind.....I dunno. I like the topdawg gear but sense an unhealthy bit sneaking through here and there through all of them. their vigor growing isnt matching the remainder of my choices, I keep them because the smoke is out of this world. but that too has been reconsidered after finally finding the pheno I seek of Commerce City Kush, a chem 4 wonder with rare dankness. *This is the best weed I've ever smelled or smoked.* lookout TD, and Gu..........
> 
> ...


i have been growing gps almost exclusively for a couple years now. i usually pop 3-4 packs at a time. 1 pack being from a different breeder and 95% of the time gps out performs. i probably buy 10 gps packs to one of another breeder now.


----------



## morgwar (May 11, 2017)

Cackleberry doesn't get much mention but I think it was the first strain I got
Cherry diesel is intriguing. But I've never had a cherry strain smell like cherry 
Guess we'll see late summer on the next go round


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Oregon Green Seed still hdas Stardawg and Polar Bear crosses.
> 
> http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/black-gold/
> http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/trifi/


I've got to try them out.
I liked The Deputy so much that I've bartered for a pack of the Bruce Banner X PBOG.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

.so....I am allowed to use my fuego 35% off coupon on an auction item??????


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

how about using nuggets+35% off?


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

guess I'll try and then inform


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> .so....I am allowed to use my fuego 35% off coupon on an auction item??????


Hey I tried yesterday and it let me apply the discount code!!


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> how about using nuggets+35% off?


I wonder that also!!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

so far nothing on the auction I want or already dont have yet.....watching closely


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

Well after two weeks they arrived happy about that!! Kinda bummed no knight rider!!!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

did you order knight rider?


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> so far nothing on the auction I want or already dont have yet.....watching closely


Yeah I also noticed the repeats of some of the same gear


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

bin praying to Shiva hoping she gives Gu the technology to install this button;

*"Email me when item is back in stock" *


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> did you order knight rider?


Was supposed to be a 4/20 freebie


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Yeah I also noticed the repeats of some of the same gear


its cool though business is business. 
I'm pretty sure he wants to sell me that Garlic pack though, before the fuego deal runs out, so we'll see......


----------



## chemphlegm (May 12, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Was supposed to be a 4/20 freebie



hold him to. he dont come of as a sham to me, should be fine soon a he's reminded


----------



## Derrick83 (May 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> hold him to. he dont come of as a sham to me, should be fine soon a he's reminded


I will think they may have ran out. It were some hiccups during this 4/20 with DVG just got my order so it's not a total lost!!


----------



## dandyrandy (May 12, 2017)

The Bubblegum is great btw. Thanks Gu.


----------



## naiveCon (May 12, 2017)

I know, @Gu, throw everything on auction just for today....


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2017)

I've got staff to pay lol


----------



## dySSyd (May 12, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance fellas, but what is the Fuego sale? Checked my email and there isn't any new GPS mail and site has the ongoing auctions? Was this a discount code?


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2017)

Greenpoint Gazette members got a 35% OFF code.
I'm not sure why you did'nt get it if you were subscribed. Unless you've unsubscribe at some point, then it wont let me import your contact


----------



## naiveCon (May 12, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I've got staff to pay lol


 Lol, just giving you a hard time...
You are heads and shoulders above every other seed bank !!


----------



## morgwar (May 12, 2017)

Ok twisted my arm and I ordered tomahawk , too bad full moon fevers sold out probably would have snagged that one too


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2017)

Towel treatment for Knight Rider seeds from 4/20 freebie! Grow partners will be Sunshine Daydream from Bodhi.

2 Hibernate girls are making buds at 20 days after an early 12/12 and will be a bit small as I struggle to recover from a boy barrage! Very squat and compact with those wide leaves with rounded teeth on the edges. No real smell yet, but I am older and the nose goes!


----------



## dandyrandy (May 13, 2017)

Purple Badlands ahead in the race.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 13, 2017)

copper chems seedlings, knight riders vegging, raindances,jamokas,chinook hazes, sexing now.


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> copper chems seedlings, knight riders vegging, raindances,jamokas,chinook hazes, sexing now.


Hey chemphlegm when do You, decide when veg starts. 
I give em 2 weeks usually


----------



## chemphlegm (May 13, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey chemphlegm when do You, decide when veg starts.
> I give em 2 weeks usually


honestly I dont even think about it. I dont keep journals anymore or take pics or any of that, but I'd say soon as transplant the rooting cube into pro mix _vegging_ begins for me.


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2017)

I wondered aloud on another forum here. No real firm answer so I just count from when I drop sprouted seeds. I just never refer to them as seedlings. Another possible approach could be to count veg from first up pot but that is not firm at all.
The more important time is what we count as flower time. I go with 12/12 flip as the only objective time point to use as reference as opposed to when one sees or does not see pistils.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2017)

The Deputy is some real nice potent weed. Great daytime smoke, but will put you to sleep as it wears out. I found a couple of hits keeps me happy for a few hours at a time


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I wondered aloud on another forum here. No real firm answer so I just count from when I drop sprouted seeds. I just never refer to them as seedlings. Another possible approach could be to count veg from first up pot but that is not firm at all.
> The more important time is what we count as flower time. I go with 12/12 flip as the only objective time point to use as reference as opposed to when one sees or does not see pistils.


I agree on the 12/12 flip, for veg
I think up pot is good for veg but lately I've just called it 2 weeks or looked for the 5 leaf fans


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2017)

Wonder when gu~'s new stuff comes out, I've caught my self looking at my myco gear, save me !


----------



## ray098 (May 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The Deputy is some real nice potent weed. Great daytime smoke, but will put you to sleep as it wears out. I found a couple of hits keeps me happy for a few hours at a time


I have been thinking about this one whats the taste and smell like


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2017)

Smells from citrus chocolate Chem on some and berry chocolate Chem on others. 
The earthy mixed with Chem is the more powerful smell that permeates it's surroundings.
Taste is smooth and earthy with not too much expansion in the lungs. 
This after drying her and zero cure.


----------



## ray098 (May 13, 2017)

Thanks for the info that sounds great i will definitely give it a try


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Wonder when gu~'s new stuff comes out, I've caught my self looking at my myco gear, save me !


Untested and herm prone for top dollar- no thanks!
Greenpoint gear is on point, I'm a believer!


----------



## chemphlegm (May 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Untested and herm prone for top dollar- no thanks!
> Greenpoint gear is on point, I'm a believer!


herm prone???


familiar with the unique chem 4 smell/taste, like grandmas closet/jet fuel/sex thing? if so what is the best rep of this particular terpene profile you know of?
tanks


----------



## kmog33 (May 13, 2017)

Hey gu, any chance at seeing any non stardawg Greenpoint crosses at any point? Stardawg is cool, but chem terpz aren't really for me, and structure obviously dominates in all of your crosses. I would honestly grab more of you gear if it wasn't all(mostly) the same thing. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hydgrow (May 13, 2017)

Red headed stranger crosses are coming soon. 




kmog33 said:


> Hey gu, any chance at seeing any non stardawg Greenpoint crosses at any point? Stardawg is cool, but chem terpz aren't really for me, and structure obviously dominates in all of your crosses. I would honestly grab more of you gear if it wasn't all(mostly) the same thing.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> herm prone???
> 
> 
> familiar with the unique chem 4 smell/taste, like grandmas closet/jet fuel/sex thing? if so what is the best rep of this particular terpene profile you know of?
> tanks


Sorry I've never possessed any straight Chem cuts or smoked anything with ChemDawg 4 in it except for Stardawg that I'm aware of.
So I'm the wrong guy to ask about Chem specifics. 
As far as the lexicon of ChemDawg goes I am most familiar with ChemDawg 91 and ChemDawg D, but don't have much practical experience with anything Chem related unless you include Gorilla Glue #4 and OG Kush within their family, then I've grown my fair share.


----------



## Annabanana (May 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've given the chop to
> A couple of The Deputies. This is my favorite pheno with a higher calyx to leaf ratio than the others.
> 
> View attachment 3938638 View attachment 3938639 View attachment 3938640 View attachment 3938641 View attachment 3938642


Wow. Can almost smell it. Awesome.


----------



## DutchMaster751 (May 15, 2017)

Hey guys, heads up, the Copper Chem in on auction right now! $86.99 at the moment and had enough nuggets to get $75 off my order!! Who could pass up on a pack of Copper Chem for $17.99 shipped? Hopefully, some of you catch it in time!!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2017)

DutchMaster751 said:


> Hey guys, heads up, the Copper Chem in on auction right now! $86.99 at the moment and had enough nuggets to get $75 off my order!! Who could pass up on a pack of Copper Chem for $17.99 shipped? Hopefully, some of you catch it in time!!


Thanks for the heads up. I just picked up a pack of Copper Chem!
It's going in the vault for a few months along with the Black Gold and 11 other packs of Greenpoint Seeds I have, while I finish testing out some others gear. 

PS: That Sky Pilot and The Deputy is some of the best up high weed I've ever had. It's been a pleasure growing out your gear @Gu~


----------



## hantastic1 (May 16, 2017)

just ordered the dream catcher, doc holiday and tomahawk. ahhh yea boi, cant wait to get some new strains added to my garden


----------



## morgwar (May 16, 2017)

I brought up a question about the genetic similarity of garlix and dynamite and really feel foolish now that it's clearly answered 
Here's garlix
 
And here's dynamite 
 

Clearly different, and stem rub gives a way bigger distinction between the two
Dynamite smells like dead carcass all four.
garlix smells like roast beef lol
Dynamite is a week behind the others but is catching up, down by half a node maybe full. 
sorry for the hijack just loving the greenpoint STANK BABY!


----------



## Gu~ (May 17, 2017)

Those Dynamite Diesel have that spade star fat leaf shape the ECSD clone expresses


----------



## morgwar (May 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Those Dynamite Diesel have that spade star fat leaf shape the ECSD clone expresses


I suspect amongst the 4 dynamites the only difference is male/female


----------



## EGrower (May 17, 2017)

Got my pack of raindance today. Thanks Gu~! 

No females have shown themselves out of the doc holidays. At least 5 males so far. A transplant is needed on the ones scared to show sex


----------



## mrfreshy (May 17, 2017)

J ust 2 quick photos of day 30 of 12/12 on the OGKBxRHS testers. Big sturdy plants with plenty of stretch. One has doubled in size and one has tripled, to nearly 6 feet in a 2.2 gallon container. They have a very distinct sweet smell.

I apologize about the blurple in advance.


----------



## naiveCon (May 18, 2017)

Looks awesome @mrfreshy 
How long did you veg ?


----------



## mrfreshy (May 18, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Looks awesome @mrfreshy
> How long did you veg ?


I think I vegged for about 6-7 weeks. I have 2 more females going in to flower in a few weeks that I have topped and trained, so hopefully the stretch stays down. These I just let grow out naturally. Also of the 4 seeds that broke the surface, all 4 were ladies.


----------



## smashcity (May 19, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Those Dynamite Diesel have that spade star fat leaf shape the ECSD clone expresses


Hey gu, i was wondering is the ecsd cut you're using for dynamite d the chaco ecsd.


----------



## Gu~ (May 19, 2017)

Just a colorado clone only that floats around these parts as ECSD. In would assume it's just from RezDog seed Stock from his IBL seeds.


----------



## Gu~ (May 19, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> JView attachment 3944609 ust 2 quick photos of day 30 of 12/12 on the OGKBxRHS testers. Big sturdy plants with plenty of stretch. One has doubled in size and one has tripled, to nearly 6 feet in a 2.2 gallon container. They have a very distinct sweet smell.
> 
> I apologize about the blurple in advance.


Stalks like a baseball bat


----------



## naiveCon (May 19, 2017)

Its a looooong road to Durban !!


----------



## Gu~ (May 19, 2017)

But you'll be smoking lightning.


----------



## naiveCon (May 19, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> But you'll be smoking lightning.


Absolutely looking forward to that !!


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (May 20, 2017)

So i see the fem seeds are out of stock. Do you guys buy reg ones or fem?


----------



## mrfreshy (May 20, 2017)

cocoleveo7686 said:


> So i see the fem seeds are out of stock. Do you guys buy reg ones or fem?


Regs only for me.


----------



## the gnome (May 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The sky pilot Will not have the best yield but will have this excellent cherry vanilla hash flavor that rivals some of the best tasting weed out there. Also has a great daytime uplifting high that's really potent. The mother used in the cross wasn't the best yielding one but the bag appeal and effects were out of this world


my 3 sky pilots are starting to kick it @3-1/2 wks of 12/12
not a lot posted on these,the few full plant pics Ive seen looked ok
budz not really stacking, lots of wood between the flowers
llol, bakersfield nicked em larf pilot
BUT... i'm not seeing that.
mine are big, full, dense plants with non stop nugs running up the stem.
gotta get batteries for the cam and pics will follow,

Overflookies is another mystery GPS goody with scarce grow info.
now in early bloom w/pistils starting to cluster up on the tips.
more to come on those @3-4wks


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my 3 sky pilots are starting to kick it @3-1/2 wks of 12/12
> not a lot posted on these,the few full plant pics Ive seen looked ok
> budz not really stacking, lots of wood between the flowers
> llol, bakersfield nicked em larf pilot
> ...


With what I know now, but didn't know then, I would have toned down my criticism of the Sky Pilots a little bit. I get the feeling there was something I wasn't providing them. Not enough light - old bulbs or maybe they needed a good PK boost late in flower?
However, small and painful it was to trim, they still managed to yield up about 3 oz a piece and the smoke is exquisite.
It's not only potent, but the smell alone let's you know how wonderful it's going to be.
I didn't take cuts and it is probably sold out for good, so I can say it was a memorable experience.


----------



## the gnome (May 20, 2017)

i didn't take your description as overly critical, you called it as you saw it.
and hey! the pics tell the story
the main thing is it was exquisite smoke.... righto 


tbh, it wasn't a good feeling seeing your larf pilot thinking that's whats in store for me,
and it's my 1st GPS strain to into bloom
thats the reason I picked it up, 
i had hi expectations for sky pilot..... 
and most everything else was sold out 

I'm still glad i picked up 2 paks
btw, i didn't take cuts either haha!
time to get the razor blade out and mix up a batch of perlite/verm stat!


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2017)

Two Hibernate girls at 4 weeks flower with both stocky and strong but one has buds twice the size of the other and much more trichs showing.


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2017)

Also have 5 Knight Rider 8 days from planting.


----------



## ray098 (May 22, 2017)

44 days old kk x rhs


----------



## mrfreshy (May 22, 2017)

OGKB x RHS day 32. Now blurple free. Almost smells like gingersnap cookies, but that could be in my head.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> OGKB x RHS day 32. Now blurple free. Almost smells like gingersnap cookies, but that could be in my head.
> View attachment 3947525


Willie is ginger snapping in this cross. That's going to be one monster cola by the time it's done.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> OGKB x RHS day 32. Now blurple free. Almost smells like gingersnap cookies, but that could be in my head.
> View attachment 3947525


Nice plants! Smells can be elusive and changing while growing and curing.
Congratulations on being burple free. It's been years for me but I still run a couple A51s that are red and white Cree leds when I need to. Otherwise, it's COBs.


----------



## numberfour (May 23, 2017)

Knight Rider
 
2/2 up n out no problem.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 23, 2017)

Greenpoint gear is blowing away every all time favorite in my gardens so far. I'm dropping/rearranging/storing strains weekly here in anticipation, making room for more clones for Gu gear.
The sexed fems of a half dozen different (Gu)strains are going nuts with tight internodes and funk on the nose already with only small flowers. Raindance is kicking ass In the first 20 days of flower . all the Gu gear has more frost and funk odor than any of my tre2 in their last weeks for whatever thats worth.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Greenpoint gear is blowing away every all time favorite in my gardens so far. I'm dropping/rearranging/storing strains weekly here in anticipation, making room for more clones for Gu gear.
> The sexed fems of a half dozen different (Gu)strains are going nuts with tight internodes and funk on the nose already with only small flowers. Raindance is kicking ass In the first 20 days of flower . all the Gu gear has more frost and funk odor than any of my tre2 in their last weeks for whatever thats worth.


Did you hear about the new B Team Dawg strain, Rest On Your Laurels?
It's supposed to be fire!
I mean you may have to pick the bananas off during the 2,4,6, and 8th week of flower but who cares!
It grows as slow as an advancing glacier, but produces an enormous couple of grams of trichome encrusted jawbreaker size fireballs.
For the true connoisseur only.
$299.99 for 10 seeds. 

Hashtag: fuel, fire Walker, diesel heaters, Sterno, ice fishing, you betcha


----------



## mrfreshy (May 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Nice plants! Smells can be elusive and changing while growing and curing.
> Congratulations on being burple free. It's been years for me but I still run a couple A51s that are red and white Cree leds when I need to. Otherwise, it's COBs.


The photos are blurple free, my garden on the other hand, is not. I cant complain as it is on loan from a friend of mine while he is moving. I am kind of liking the combo of it with the CMH.


----------



## chemphlegm (May 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you hear about the new B Team Dawg strain, Rest On Your Laurels?
> It's supposed to be fire!
> I mean you may have to pick the bananas off during the 2,4,6, and 8th week of flower but who cares!
> It grows as slow as an advancing glacier, but produces an enormous couple of grams of trichome encrusted jawbreaker size fireballs.
> ...


----------



## the gnome (May 23, 2017)

ok, gots a few pics of mysky pilots.
excuse the pic quality, found an old digi cam.
i have 3 SPs, 
there's a big bushy one more like bakers larf pheno, 
I won't waste band width posting it.

now, the other 2 are nothing like it, solid stacking up the laterals 
the 2nd pic isn't as thick as the 1st but the nugs running up are bigger.
all 3 are oozing resin and look like double coated shuga donuts, 
can't wait to see what they look like come chop time
I'm sure there won't any disappointments tho


----------



## the gnome (May 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> OGKB x RHS day 32. Now blurple free. Almost smells like gingersnap cookies, but that could be in my head.
> View attachment 3947525


looking proper freshy
good to know what i might expect with mine


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2017)

Any of you fellas ever grew out "Sitting Bull"?


----------



## typoerror (May 24, 2017)

I had to chop mine down in veg to move to Colorado. Glass slipper is fantastic though. One of the better strains in Colorado.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2017)

Yo @genuity hows your ghost town doing


----------



## genuity (May 24, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo @genuity hows your ghost town doing


Chopped down..bagged'N gone...lost cuts..


----------



## Vato_504 (May 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> Chopped down..bagged'N gone...lost cuts..


Oh okay. Damn sorry you lost your cuts.


----------



## typoerror (May 25, 2017)

sorry for your loss...


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2017)

Yeah,one of them "I'll take clones,the day before I flower them"...never again. 

About to run this venomog X monster cookies...


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yeah,one of them "I'll take clones,the day before I flower them"...never again.
> 
> About to run this venomog X monster cookies...


How was the smoke? I might pop a few


----------



## chemphlegm (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations Chip !


----------



## Mr.Head (May 25, 2017)

Indeed congrats!


----------



## typoerror (May 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How was the smoke? I might pop a few


Best I ever grew, smoked and tasted. The only strain I regret not smuggling across the country.

I'd give you most of my collection for a pack.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Best I ever grew, smoked and tasted. The only strain I regret not smuggling across the country.
> 
> I'd give you most of my collection for a pack.


Damn it was that good


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2017)

Going for a lil swim


----------



## naiveCon (May 25, 2017)

WhistlePig...

Now that sounds cool !!

Congrats Chip !


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 25, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> OGKB x RHS day 32. Now blurple free. Almost smells like gingersnap cookies, but that could be in my head.
> View attachment 3947525


That is gorgeous!


----------



## Cookie Thumper (May 26, 2017)

Got me a few packs. I'll be running something, soon. 
Any recommendations? I'm crazy so sedation is my preferred medication.


----------



## hillbill (May 26, 2017)

BLACK GOLD


----------



## Cookie Thumper (May 26, 2017)

I have this Black Gold and may pop with a good reputation of another. 
I can fit 2 packs into rotation of my medicine show.


----------



## Feijao (May 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> ok, gots a few pics of mysky pilots.
> excuse the pic quality, found an old digi cam.
> i have 3 SPs,
> there's a big bushy one more like bakers larf pheno,
> ...


Still rockin the bare vert 1000 Mh's Gnome?

Been a while, good to see you around.


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2017)

QUOTE="Feijao, post: 13554141, member: 162378"]Still rockin the bare vert 1000 Mh's Gnome?

Been a while, good to see you around.[/QUOTE]

well hey feijao!
yeah it has been quite a while.
you still posting @IC ?
I'm using the CMH/CDM 860's in veg.
plants love it
Ive upgraded to Gavita 1000-E series for bloom
I'm using DE HPS Bulbs that came with them and they a rockin it!
got 8 hanging in the bloom room... 1st impressions
INTENSE 
it's like going to the beach 



good to see there's still some GT F2s around.
talked to Gu a while back about a restock,
he told me he lost it, I take it from what he said it can had again,
but he has a pile of other project to get to so my guess it'll be
a way down the road if we even see it again.
hope someone's pollinating and taking cuts.....


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2017)

[/QUOTE] hey feijao!
yeah it has been quite a while.
you still posting @IC ?
I'm using the CMH/CDM 860's in veg.
plants love it
Ive upgraded to Gavita 1000-E series for bloom
I'm using DE HPS Bulbs that came with them and they a rockin it!
got 8 hanging in the bloom room... 1st impressions
INTENSE 
it's like going to the beach 



good to see there's still some GT F2s around.
talked to Gu a while back about a restock,
he told me he lost it, I take it from what he said it can had again,
but he has a pile of other project to get to so my guess it'll be
a way down the road if we even see it again.
hope someone's pollinating and taking cuts.....


> Are you doing a bare bulb vert setup with the CMH 860's then putting them under the Gavitas?
> I still run a vert room and a horizontal room. I thought about hanging some 315 CMH between the Hortilux HPS, but have decided to upgrade my horizontal room and possibly phasing out the vert setup.
> 
> I just bought and installed my first 2 @ 1000 watt Nanolux today. I had to install a subpanel and run new recepticals for the 240 volt lights. They are noticeably brighter than the single Ender's.


----------



## naiveCon (May 27, 2017)

Day 42/1052...lol


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

Cookie Thumper said:


> I have this Black Gold and may pop with a good reputation of another.
> I can fit 2 packs into rotation of my medicine show.


This should say it all, sedation accomplished 

http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/greenpoint-seeds-copper-chem-chem-4-x-stardawg


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

That link sealed it for me on greenpoint gear, there are others like it for his other strains, great write up!


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

If I can find polar bear x onycd I'll be in 7th Heaven or a coal creek x polar cross


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (May 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> If I can find polar bear x onycd I'll be in 7th Heaven or a coal creek x polar cross


I'm pretty sure I have polar bear x onycd. I'll double check when I get home.


----------



## morgwar (May 28, 2017)

Hey @Gu~ are you going to do anymore polarbear crosses or restock?
I was so caught up in the chem fanaticism that I neglected to buy any.


----------



## sallygram (May 28, 2017)

I harvested a Purple Badlands last week (no pics due to it was a lame sickly plant-the next ones will be better), I must say I really loved the flavor in all it was one of the best smokes I have had in a very long time. I am glad I have 3 more in flower right now.


----------



## typoerror (May 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey @Gu~ are you going to do anymore polarbear crosses or restock?
> I was so caught up in the chem fanaticism that I neglected to buy any.


Not likely to see anymore pbog crosses since karma got upset when he saw how big gu was going with it.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2017)

This was Gu's take on Polar Bear OG crosses from last November.
I could see Karma G feel a little left behind with Greenpoints success using his stud. Karma G is a cannabis god in my opinion but probably shares the same emotions as us mere mortals.


Gu~ said:


> I have more Monster Cookies F1 (Plat GSC x Yeti OG F1) seeds to play with but no plans. The PBOG is a powerful force on it's own but didn't come through how'd I'd like it in the hybrids.
> The Chemdog lines are just too good. Stable, Potent, full spectrum effects and colorful.
> 
> I have a couple males that I haven't talked too much about. I've got the Purple Outlaw stud that is dusting a room in a few days. Purple Outlaw is from the Wild West Series and the female was Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape stud hit to a Ultraviolet (aka SR-71 Purple Kush) the work there was done by KenDogSmoke. Looking for a lot of color in the project that has some power.
> ...


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> If I can find polar bear x onycd I'll be in 7th Heaven or a coal creek x polar cross


I do have a cross of the polar bear x onycd. However, I also found them being sold on thcfarmer.com.


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> I do have a cross of the polar bear x onycd. However, I also found them being sold on thcfarmer.com.


Cool man !but is THC farmer legit ?
I seem to remember some negative posts on them.
Love the avatar.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Cool man !but is THC farmer legit ?
> I seem to remember some negative posts on them.
> Love the avatar.


Thanks brother. They seem legit. The problem they had was kicking out breeders that would post on their board but refused to sale their seeds via their site, like Jaws. So, it gave them a bad reputation, but never heard any issues about actually buying seeds through them. The couple of people that would make bad comments about them never gave any specifics, so sounded like drama more than anything ... If Greenpoint, Bodhi, Loompa and more trust them enough after all these years to still distribute their seeds, they should be legit.


----------



## morgwar (May 30, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Thanks brother. They seem legit. The problem they had was kicking out breeders that would post on their board but refused to sale their seeds via their site, like Jaws. So, it gave them a bad reputation, but never heard any issues about actually buying seeds through them. The couple of people that would make bad comments about them never gave any specifics, so sounded like drama more than anything ... If Greenpoint, Bodhi, Loompa and more trust them enough after all these years to still distribute their seeds, they should be legit.


Maybe I'll give em a try!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Maybe I'll give em a try!


Does Greenpoint still supply other banks or is everything found elsewhere, NOS?

I've never ordered from Logic, but he's got a bad reputation around here and not only do I hear he repackages breeders packs that can end up getting crushed, but he is shipping from overseas and through customs. 

That being said, I think it would be worth the risk for a rare pack of seeds.
Nothing Ventured Nothing Gained!


----------



## morgwar (May 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Does Greenpoint still supply other banks or is everything found elsewhere, NOS?
> 
> I've never ordered from Logic, but he's got a bad reputation around here and not only do I hear he repackages breeders packs that can end up getting crushed, but he is shipping from overseas and through customs.
> 
> ...



Greenpoint packages product perfectly. 
I only tolerate open packs for pick and mix stufF from midweek, because they'd be out off business a long time ago if they were swapping 
For a full pack it better be original packaging or its been messed with, I have enough trust issues as it is with most seed companies.


----------



## Gu~ (May 31, 2017)

Do not buy from THCFarmer.
*He buys seeds ONCE and then sells other seeds as your gear for eternity. *
I puck and heat seal every pack so that tampering is very evident, he has repacackaged my seeds many times.
Still owes a balance and refuses to reply, or solve customer issues.
Please do not support Logic.


----------



## needsomebeans (May 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Do not buy from THCFarmer.
> *He buys seeds ONCE and then sells other seeds as your gear for eternity. *
> I puck and heat seal every pack so that tampering is very evident, he has repacackaged my seeds many times.
> Still owes a balance and refuses to reply, or solve customer issues.
> Please do not support Logic.



Thanks for the heads up Brah!


----------



## naiveCon (May 31, 2017)

More negative info

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-experience-with-thcfarmer-and-loompa-farms.941602/


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (May 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Do not buy from THCFarmer.
> *He buys seeds ONCE and then sells other seeds as your gear for eternity. *
> I puck and heat seal every pack so that tampering is very evident, he has repacackaged my seeds many times.
> Still owes a balance and refuses to reply, or solve customer issues.
> Please do not support Logic.


Thanks for the heads up GU. Was about to pick up seeds from him too. Good vibes brother.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 2, 2017)

i just red every page here and alot of good info.It took me about 4 days to get through it all.i ordered copper chem and Hickock haze.Always wanted to try the Ghost train.I had ordered them from another overseas bank that starts with an H.None of them seeds germinated and i knew something was up cause i had to mail cash in an envelope 256 to be exact for the full order.when my order went out a day later ghost train haze was out of stock.I really think they switched on me and gave me some junk.same thing with bruce banner #3.1 out of 6 came up right and 3 were badly deformed.Everything else i ordered came up no issues.I said right than ill never order again from over seas.I even made a post about it on THC Farmer and it got deleted.I think them seed banks just throw whatever in a bag with a sticker instead of being straight up with the customer.
Anyway thanks to all the people who posted pics on this thread.I went ahead and ordered black gold from the oregan bank cause greepoint didnt have it and it looks like there not getting it back.
This GU cat would inspire me to be a breeder in the very near future.personally prefer females over hunting for a pile of males.At least growing females i can use the buds im growing instead of growing out a ton of males.I would rather reverse a super dank female to another and grow out the f1's.thats just me though.
thanks again to the owner of greenpoint for being a cool dude and putting up with the haters and taking care of his customers.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2017)

I have two Hibernate girls at 6 weeks and the smaller one is catching bigger sister in bud size with more buds! Dense buds on small plants I flowered early to recover from a boy curse. 

I transplanted 5 two week old Knight Rider seedlings to richer mix yesterday.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> i just red every page here and alot of good info.It took me about 4 days to get through it all.i ordered copper chem and Hickock haze.Always wanted to try the Ghost train.I had ordered them from another overseas bank that starts with an H.None of them seeds germinated and i knew something was up cause i had to mail cash in an envelope 256 to be exact for the full order.when my order went out a day later ghost train haze was out of stock.I really think they switched on me and gave me some junk.same thing with bruce banner #3.1 out of 6 came up right and 3 were badly deformed.Everything else i ordered came up no issues.I said right than ill never order again from over seas.I even made a post about it on THC Farmer and it got deleted.I think them seed banks just throw whatever in a bag with a sticker instead of being straight up with the customer.
> Anyway thanks to all the people who posted pics on this thread.I went ahead and ordered black gold from the oregan bank cause greepoint didnt have it and it looks like there not getting it back.
> This GU cat would inspire me to be a breeder in the very near future.personally prefer females over hunting for a pile of males.At least growing females i can use the buds im growing instead of growing out a ton of males.I would rather reverse a super dank female to another and grow out the f1's.thats just me though.
> thanks again to the owner of greenpoint for being a cool dude and putting up with the haters and taking care of his customers.


Hey you won't be disappointed!
Copper and black gold are Star players and my grows of them are stellar!
Do yourself a favor though and grab dynamite, it is simply a perfect sour d. 
Very uniform out of 5 popped no pheno's.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a Dynamite Diesel pack on hand. The Black Gold is my real intro into Greenpoint apart from 4 Dreamcatchers that were all boys. Agree the Black Gold is a very nice and potent strain and will do it again but have freebies and such stuff from 4/20. Highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 3, 2017)

Started an old pack of Bruce Banner #3 X Monster Cookies I got for trade. 
I've only seen 1 grow report from a few years back over on IC, but the results looked bad ass! 
I also still have my keeper from my Deputy run. She has proved to be one of my most popular strains I've ran, with friends and family.

I'll stay posted with updates.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 3, 2017)

got my 2 packs this morning.Copper chem and hickock haze.sending out my money for black gold monday morning.The only think that sucked was credit card billing said greenpoint CO.I doubt highly ill pay with CC again lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2017)

As opposed to Greenpoint Ag or Greenpoint NY. I would worry more about a camera in my microwave and I do.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 4, 2017)

Dayum, I feel spoiled...

And if you guys that buy from Greenpoint don't feel the same way, read around here about some of the debacles from other seed banks.

Not saying there are not other good banks, but GP it is just so hassle free.

When I decided to grow back at the beginning of the year, I had no clue where to purchase, what to think or even what to expect. 
The first seed banks I discovered were overseas, knowing that it could take forever plus whatever customs might throw at you, I decided against ordering from them.
Somehow I came across this thread before I was even a member, it was the write-ups here that provoked me to make my first order with Greenpoint.
Sure I have ordered since from a few other places but in terms of quality and convenience,
GP is very hard to beat !!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Dayum, I feel spoiled...
> 
> And if you guys that buy from Greenpoint don't feel the same way, read around here about some of the debacles from other seed banks.
> 
> ...


i've ordered from GP 1 time. my only complaint on this 1 time was that i paid for the 2 or 3 day shipping option and got my seeds in a week. i didn't complain or anything.. wasn't to happy about it, but it really wasn't a big deal to me at the time. i was just happy to know i could get seeds still pretty fast from the states with no worries of customs and very long waits for beans from the overseas banks.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 5, 2017)

@glockdoc did the post office take that long?

I ask because I live 2 & 1/2 hours from Gu and the post office takes two days to deliver.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2017)

I have some items pass my location and head east another 250 miles come back by truck to 70 miles west of me and finally get here. UPS and FedEx do the same. Just the way things are done these days and in general I've been happy with all carriers. Algorithms rule or did I say that twice?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

typoerror said:


> @glockdoc did the post office take that long?
> 
> I ask because I live 2 & 1/2 hours from Gu and the post office takes two days to deliver.


I have flown straight to Denver before and it only took 6 hours, but for some reason it takes the postal service 5 days to fly my priority mail, up here, to Palin-ville.

I'm not complaining though, because Gu's gear is sent by the next day, instead of others, that wait 5 days before they even send out your order.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Dayum, I feel spoiled...
> 
> And if you guys that buy from Greenpoint don't feel the same way, read around here about some of the debacles from other seed banks.
> 
> ...



Me too! Yeah Gu opened the door for many usa breeders as far as I'm concerned.
I'm still loyal to mws for bohdi and karma and such but if GP picked up some more seed Companies I'd likely stick to greenpoint


----------



## volusian (Jun 5, 2017)

So I started a thread elsewhere to find info on these strains from greenpoint. Well it's turned into a mud flinging fiasco.
So I'll ask here. Has anyone grown out some of these crosses I have? If so what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 5, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3955474
> So I started a thread elsewhere to find info on these strains from greenpoint. Well it's turned into a mud flinging fiasco.
> So I'll ask here. Has anyone grown out some of these crosses I have? If so what are your thoughts on them?


I think you've posted in the right place, there's not much mud flinging in here.
Nice selection, BTW!
I'd trade my two front teeth for a few of what you got.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 5, 2017)

lol...I'll bet gu get a big smile looking at who's best at paying the bills 
seriously, you do have a few of those paks of goodness you could PM me about 


morgwar said:


> Me too! Yeah Gu opened the door for many usa breeders as far as I'm concerned.
> I'm still loyal to mws for bohdi and karma and such but if GP picked up some more seed Companies I'd likely stick to greenpoint


Ive been a big great lakes fan since they hit the scene.
when i stated biz with him I'd get replies from him in hours,
a few wks ago I sent him the 1st in over a year and never got a reply lol.
I found Gu's site last dec. and really liked his GPS crosses and prices were sensible too
after doing my home work here and seeing he look solid 
so he got my bizness.
just yesterday I was sorting things in the seed vault cataloging what i have.
when i lined up my GPS seed paks it was around 1/2 the size of volusian's collection below!
it gets to a point when you have something even 1/2 the size of that 
It'll take a few yrs min to run them all unless your pushing 10K+ of wattage
Ive also made a fair investment into DVG gear,.
I'm all for Gu entertaining more a bit more talent.
of course fact is customer service tends to goes down are more business is entertained
or you'll need to add more people on payroll.
running your own biz is not easy as some think and the bigger you get the bigger the probs.


----------



## EGrower (Jun 5, 2017)

volusian said:


> View attachment 3955474
> So I started a thread elsewhere to find info on these strains from greenpoint. Well it's turned into a mud flinging fiasco.
> So I'll ask here. Has anyone grown out some of these crosses I have? If so what are your thoughts on them?


Instagram is your friend man. More grow reports on there then any other website.
just search #greenpointseeds

this dude has been growing black gold and night rider with great results: https://www.instagram.com/loqeidank/


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Instagram is your friend man. More grow reports on there then any other website.
> just search #greenpointseeds
> 
> this dude has been growing black gold and night rider with great results: https://www.instagram.com/loqeidank/


 Sackmastaflex gets my vote...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Sackmastaflex gets my vote...


God damn he killing it with gps. Shit


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> God damn he killing it with gps. Shit


 Pretty sure the guy could grow mold on an operating table....


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 5, 2017)

I started five Kosher Dawgs last night.
Hibernation is next.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

I went with bodega bubblegum and cackleberry


----------



## morgwar (Jun 5, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I went with bodega bubblegum and cackleberry


Dude please, please, please, post picks of cackleberry!!
Something tells me that one is a sleeper


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude please, please, please, post picks of cackleberry!!
> Something tells me that one is a sleeper


I will once it's bigger


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 5, 2017)

Just planted 4 cackleberry on Sunday


----------



## morgwar (Jun 5, 2017)

I wanted to run them next but I got requests from my buds and my girl.
Tomahawk, 413, incredible power, inner eye. For summer
Cacklberry, whiskey river, polarbear and gunslinger are in the fall run


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 5, 2017)

typoerror said:


> @glockdoc did the post office take that long?
> 
> I ask because I live 2 & 1/2 hours from Gu and the post office takes two days to deliver.


it could have been, i don't know. what i do know is that it was a bummer... you see the option, click it and spend the extra dough ( i know its not that much) , expecting the 3 day delivery gets fulfilled and then it doesn't just sucked. 

healthy, viable beans with good genes is what really mattered to me. so i am happy.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 6, 2017)

glockdoc said:


> i've ordered from GP 1 time. my only complaint on this 1 time was that i paid for the 2 or 3 day shipping option and got my seeds in a week. i didn't complain or anything.. wasn't to happy about it, but it really wasn't a big deal to me at the time. i was just happy to know i could get seeds still pretty fast from the states with no worries of customs and very long waits for beans from the overseas banks.


Sorry about that, I'll refund you the expedited shipping charges, or we can apply that to your next order. Ya caught me at an awkward time, Chip left on vacation and never came back. Just quit today. t's a shame trying pick up the pieces and get everything back on track.
Send me your account info in a DM and 'll see what i can do 
Thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 6, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Dude please, please, please, post picks of cackleberry!!
> Something tells me that one is a sleeper


CACKLEBERRY BY GREENPOINT SEEDS
(CHERRY DIESEL X CHEM4/CHEMD BX2)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 6, 2017)

That looks incredible! Sooo mouth watering!! I grabbed that one awhile ago with Tombstone. I really need to bump a few of these to the front of the "what-to-pop-next" line. 
.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Chip left on vacation and never came back. Just quit today. .


married chicks can break a man


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2017)

Hibernate fading and bulking up at 45 days. Dank musky and humid morning smelling. Indica looking with rounded teeth on leaves.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Chip left on vacation and never came back. Just quit today.
> Thanks for hanging in there.


Lemme guess.....he was working on some breeding projects of his own, and .....?
no judgement here... _many_ of us started businesses that way

Good Luck to Chip and I _know_ you'll be fine Gu


----------



## the gnome (Jun 6, 2017)

looks like my sky pilots with get the chop in the next few weeks,
overflookies are about 5wks in 12/12.
and going thru the seed vault this sunday it's time to start more GP gear.
so the bath water was warmed up and a pak of copper chem went in along with
some 7 buzzard blues and 7 cali canyon.
plenty cracked and today there's very few that haven't.

I love the descriptions on cali canyon like upside down beyonce legs 
haven't heard much of anything on buzzard blues?
after looking at the lineage it was very close to CGS's Secret Recipe from 2012 
still available I believe. 
that was one big fat stinky nug producer fo sure 
when i started buying GP gear last most of the popular ones were gone so 
went with what was left like BBlues, cali canyon and oveflookies


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 6, 2017)

BANDIT BREATH
(OGKB x STARDAWG)
Available now at Reverse Auction and Regular Packs
ˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇˇ


----------



## typoerror (Jun 6, 2017)

@Gu~ if I can be of assistance let me know. Think I can take chips place from Pueblo? Let me know, seriously. I'll quit this place tomorrow. Ha


----------



## morgwar (Jun 6, 2017)

My dream job is a one acre raised bed garden under huge cold frame/poly currogated quonset style greenhouses with a different strain for every row. 
5 cows some rabbits and a chicken coup for fertilizer and lots of 18-35 year old female interns sweating tirelessly.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2017)

im eyeballing the site right now.I see its 30 percent off till friday.Im eyeballing tomahawk.I asked GU about it a week ago and he was spot on about it coming back.now im waiting for it to come down a little maybe on an auction.I check into his site like twice a day to see whats new.100 is my budget cause i want dynamite diesel also so ill wait it out.Done already spent way to much on seeds past 2 weeks.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> im eyeballing the site right now.I see its 30 percent off till friday.Im eyeballing tomahawk.I asked GU about it a week ago and he was spot on about it coming back.now im waiting for it to come down a little maybe on an auction.I check into his site like twice a day to see whats new.100 is my budget cause i want dynamite diesel also so ill wait it out.Done already spent way to much on seeds past 2 weeks.


You won't regret dynamite, I had doubts but it seems far more diesel than any of the others. No exaggeration my friend, this plant reeeeeks in veg. Can't wait for flower. 
The only one close to it is black gold, which is slightly more vigorous but not nearly as stank


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

On a side note.
If anyone's looking for a good example of contrast between a chem and a diesel
Grow copper and dynamite next to each other.
Copper smells like, well hmm comet tile cleaner, and onions with a little paint thinner, it's a very heavy chemical smell
Dynamite is pure sulfured diesel, and rotting carcass.
The two are having a "stank off" right now
Black gold is paint thinner and diesel exhaust
But not as strong
In 6 week veg right now I don't have to rub any stems and the wife's NOT happy


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 7, 2017)

what is greenpoint seeds most mold resistant strain for guerilla growing? or has all these only been grown indoors or a greenhouse?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 7, 2017)

Kygiacomo said:


> what is greenpoint seeds most mold resistant strain for guerilla growing? or has all these only been grown indoors or a greenhouse?


havent seen any fat buds on Jamoka yet but havent finished the pack either. the rest have pretty good size nuggets under 1k


----------



## the gnome (Jun 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> You won't regret dynamite, I had doubts but it seems far more diesel than any of the others. No exaggeration my friend, this plant reeeeeks in veg. Can't wait for flower.
> The only one close to it is black gold, which is slightly more vigorous but not nearly as stank


Ive been wanting a descent diesel ever since I started the indoor rodeo thing in 2010
and about the time the only sourD was rez was putting out and gone.
the only other thing after that was his SD IBL that had mixed reviews.
last year I did Karma's headbanger and found an AAA+ keeper that was lost on re-veg.
nuthing but good reviews on Gu's version of Sour Deez 
currently 30%off 
over 500 rewards points
AND
never mind the seed vault is flowing over with white GPS seed paks
NOW
throw all that together and we have another 
GNB 

Gnome No Brainer


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

the gnome said:


> Ive been wanting a descent diesel ever since I started the indoor rodeo thing in 2010
> and about the time the only sourD was rez was putting out and gone.
> the only other thing after that was his SD IBL that had mixed reviews.
> last year I did Karma's headbanger and found an AAA+ keeper that was lost on re-veg.
> ...


I've been on the same mission since 2000
Biker sold me a qp of what he called "diesel" Messed me up so bad I hid the bag and never found it again
Grew Soma's crap first, and it was a total fail diesel wise. 
We'll see how flower goes, but as it's going I might keep both the male and female permanently.


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I've been on the same mission since 2000
> Biker sold me a qp of what he called "diesel" Messed me up so bad I hid the bag and never found it again
> Grew Soma's crap first, and it was a total fail diesel wise.
> We'll see how flower goes, but as it's going I might keep both the male and female permanently.


That must have been a potent QP if you hid it that well!!! For what it's worth, I have run DNA/Reserva Privada Sour Diesel fem and it looked great, had kick but lacked in the diesel taste and smell test.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> That must have been a potent QP if you hid it that well!!! For what it's worth, I have run DNA/Reserva Privada Sour Diesel fem and it looked great, had kick but lacked in the diesel taste and smell test.


Lol its somewhere in Itasca state park In Minnesota, probably a tree stump or in the rafters of a restroom


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Lol its somewhere in Itasca state park In Minnesota, probably a tree stump or in the rafters of a restroom


I bet someone was happy to find it, later on.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 7, 2017)

I have this one durb/rhs that is completely perplexing. From the get-go it has always been the runt of the litter, its leaves were variegated as a youngster and it's stalk is completely different color than the rest of my plants.

It has received the exact same regiment as my other plants, although quite short when put into flowering it has added about a foot to the height.

Bud development and frost is way behind the other plants. Not sure if I am seeing the beginning of a nanner. Have a look and let me know what you think, thank you


----------



## the gnome (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm beginning to think only a few have the real deal diesel.
karma's was really good, but taste, buzz and aroma didn't live up to it's legend.
no mistaking the real deal Sour Deez
if it was in your pocket in a ziplock every knew it the second you walked in the room.
people growing it had real issues with the stank even running filters
LOL..... the stank could penetrate block walls


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 7, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I'm beginning to think only a few have the real deal diesel.
> karma's was really good, but taste, buzz and aroma didn't live up to it's legend.
> no mistaking the real deal Sour Deez
> if it was in your pocket in a ziplock every knew it the second you walked in the room.
> ...


same with the 1990s skunk weed we use to have here in the KY. i been searching for something like that for a long time..doing cheese this year outdoors hopefully get some skunky shit


----------



## Kygiacomo (Jun 7, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I've been on the same mission since 2000
> Biker sold me a qp of what he called "diesel" Messed me up so bad I hid the bag and never found it again
> Grew Soma's crap first, and it was a total fail diesel wise.
> We'll see how flower goes, but as it's going I might keep both the male and female permanently.


haha damn man wouldnt that be awesome to find that bag now


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I have this one durb/rhs that is completely perplexing. From the get-go it has always been the runt of the litter, its leaves were variegated as a youngster and it's stalk is completely different color than the rest of my plants.
> 
> It has received the exact same regiment as my other plants, although quite short when put into flowering it has added about a foot to the height.
> 
> Bud development and frost is way behind the other plants. Not sure if I am seeing the beginning of a nanner. Have a look and let me know what you think, thank youView attachment 3956708 View attachment 3956710 View attachment 3956711 View attachment 3956713


Not sure about any nanners but I'm blitzed.
what I do know is I'm looking at a major sativa, take a look at Google Durban pics
If it helps
I'm pretty sure it's presenting as straight durban
If that's the case she's actually a typical sloq growing pure sativa


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

Also this review of Tom's hills Haze

"Tom Hill’s Haze isn’t generally a favorite of mine, but that’s more on the growers than the plant itself. Just always turns out too gangly, too ditch-weedy for my liking. As ornery as “Tom” himself."

http://www.thecannabist.co/2014/07/21/red-headed-stranger-14-marijuana-review-strain-theory/16617/


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 7, 2017)

Kygiacomo said:


> same with the 1990s skunk weed we use to have here in the KY. i been searching for something like that for a long time..doing cheese this year outdoors hopefully get some skunky shit


Me too my friend.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 7, 2017)

I'd kill to get that diesel back really. 
Best stuff I ever smoked to date and would run it against any TD for the Pepsi challenge. 
It forevor shaped my MJ tastes and because of it I won't touch "fruity" strains
Or "candy" strains 
If it doesn't smell like a dumpster fire then meh!


----------



## higher self (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally got a pack of Bandits Breath


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2017)

I sample vaped a buddett that broke off a Hibernate a couple days ago and was already half dry then. Very hash like taste with woody side but an aromatic wood. Very sensual smell and the taste coats the mouth on exhale.

Potency seems very stiff. Entrancing and immediate effect. Bud came off just over 6 weeks. Maybe 10 days left at most. Dense buds and smelly when molested.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I sample vaped a buddett that broke off a Hibernate a couple days ago and was already half dry then. Very hash like taste with woody side but an aromatic wood. Very sensual smell and the taste coats the mouth on exhale.
> 
> Potency seems very stiff. Entrancing and immediate effect. Bud came off just over 6 weeks. Maybe 10 days left at most. Dense buds and smelly when molested.


Sounds like momma!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2017)

Am I imagining things or did the prices just get bumped up on most of the strains left? I see there's a massive "auction" happening but the starting prices from yesterday are up.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2017)

I did notice 30% off and some strains jacked but many at $77 so $54 a pack on those.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

At 30% off I May need some more dynamite and copper.
Hope blacky comes back someday.
I think jj is on the ropes and sucking air.
These crosses have my full undivided attention at this level of vigor and stank


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

anyone else flowering Jamoka ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2017)

@Gu~ Is it possible to use nuggets with Junes promo or is it one or the other?


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 8, 2017)

Anyone having HERMIE issues?

If so which strains?

I recently grabbed a few packs and THEN seen that some growers were having issues with herms.

The strains I picked up are:

Shuteye x Stardawg (Hibernate)

Flo x Stardawg (purp badlands)

Kurple Fantasy#1 x Stardawg (Doc Holiday)


I've looked for journals and can't find much info.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Gu~ Is it possible to use nuggets with Junes promo or is it one or the other?


I tried to do that last night. I was getting 30 off either way so saved my nuggets.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Gu~ Is it possible to use nuggets with Junes promo or is it one or the other?


Unfortunately, one code at a time.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 8, 2017)

too bad can't use the rewards and june sale together.
as said above 30% comes off either way for moi


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2017)

30% off current auction prices, right?


----------



## morgwar (Jun 8, 2017)

Little early in posting for all caps posts with the H word. 
Especially here where that's not an issue. 

Blindfolded or eyes open lol the firing squad doesn't care either way.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 8, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Anyone having HERMIE issues?
> 
> If so which strains?
> 
> ...


Had some issues with the Monster Cookies series and the Polar Bear OG had some sensitivity problems as well. Part of the reasons these lines were discontinued.

As for the Wild West Series, these are rock solid. I am very confident in that.

As for the strains you listed:

HIBERNATE
Creamy condensed milk, spearmint menthol, and earthy peat moss make the Hibernate complex but grounded. Great "kush" flavor and exceptional resin coverage. Smoking this one in large crowds or with friends your trying to impress would be a good choice as it provides the flavor that people are after. Growth patterns can be pretty difficult, the mother wasn't selected for ease of growing but rather the final product as it's presented to the customer. Top early and often, will need plenty of support and defoliation.








DOC HOLIDAY
Half green half purple phenos for the Doc Holiday. The OG comes through but the Old Man Purple and the Chem combine and really shine here. A great blend hybrid with great color and heavy yield. internode spacing is just enough to support multiple toppings with fast bounce back. Pretty strong for purple weed.








PURPLE BADLANDS
Great purple bud that has more of a sativa effect. The Flo mom really keeps things euphoric and stimulated.
Great party weed as the bag appeal is on point and it won't put anyone to sleep. Powdered sugar and lilac purple flowery sweetness that tastes as sweet as it smells. A little slower growing shorter variety. Nice main cola growth so topping is not necessary. great stacking and lateral branching that will need minimum support.done in just over 8 weeks. Go 10 for a sweeter flavor.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Had some issues with the Monster Cookies series and the Polar Bear OG had some sensitivity problems as well. Part of the reasons these lines were discontinued.
> 
> As for the Wild West Series, these are rock solid. I am very confident in that.


thank you for your honesty here Gu.
I wouldnt hunt for stars in anything without a bottle of Reverse on standby anyways.
One application keeps my lines safe forever and I clone from a clone perpetually too. 

I'm seeing big robust plants on all your lines so far except this curious jamoka.
super healthy, frosty, stiff, real nice but short in comparison with the same veg of the others.
no complaints here and I did not even get through the whole pack yet....what am I seeing ?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> thank you for your honesty here Gu.
> I wouldnt hunt for stars in anything without a bottle of Reverse on standby anyways.
> One application keeps my lines safe forever and I clone from a clone perpetually too.
> 
> ...


The SD Catpiss is a very short, laterally branching, thin-spindly leafed sativa hybrid. n a group of 200 different clone onlys, the SD Catpiss can be spotted instantaneously, for it's awkwardly short and wide body with very thin jagged leaves. The Stardawg in the Jamoka really balances out the awkward structure while maintaining that bright green, chunky, piss laden characteristic your looking for from the SD Catpiss.
It sounds like you've run into a pack of runts as the 30 or so Jamokas i saw down at @sackmastaflex's facility in Puerto Rico were some of the more beautiful, more uniform, heavy yielding varieties that he popped.

Here is the picture we took while there:

Jamoka


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 8, 2017)

Shoot me an email and 'll get you squared away with something else as 'm out of the Jamoka currently. Actually very surprised when i took inventory a few days ago that the SD catpiss is gone. i'll have to source it again.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 8, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Anyone having HERMIE issues?
> 
> If so which strains?
> 
> ...


dang I hope not cuz I got some doc holiday just a few days into flower right now. 


I'll report back around week 3 and again week 5-6.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 8, 2017)

no way Gu I aint going to let you gift me anything again right now, these are frikken sweet for real. I'm excited as hell and now feel better too. I just wanted some comparison in stature and you gave it to me.
I love shorties, if I want a bigger experience I'll veg longer no biggy. 
they smell like a litter box now only half into flower. every time I bump them I smile at the aroma. nice rec, glad I got them Gu.

Is there a male with variegation out there? I dont see notta one in your gear but...in _others_ _chems_ I have. do you know anything about the expression?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no way Gu I aint going to let you gift me anything again right now, these are frikken sweet for real. I'm excited as hell and now feel better too. I just wanted some comparison in stature and you gave it to me.
> I love shorties, if I want a bigger experience I'll veg longer no biggy.
> they smell like a litter box now only half into flower. every time I bump them I smile at the aroma. nice rec, glad I got them Gu.
> 
> Is there a male with variegation out there? I dont see notta one in your gear but...in _others_ _chems_ I have. do you know anything about the expression?


Well, at least your happy. I'm always ready to put out nonexistent fires LOL
I have not experienced or seen any variegation in the garden or the lines. Keep us updated out how that one does!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Unfortunately, one code at a time.


What's the word on symbiotic


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Had some issues with the Monster Cookies series and the Polar Bear OG had some sensitivity problems as well. Part of the reasons these lines were discontinued.
> 
> As for the Wild West Series, these are rock solid. I am very confident in that.
> 
> ...



@GU

Thanks for the HONEST info. Looking to grab more packs. I've been eyeing the PMM for a while...missed out on the 4/20 schinanigans. Good looking out and props for passing out genes despite all the hate.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 9, 2017)

a batch of GP beans starting life
from L>R
cali canyon, I keep thinking upside down beyonce legs every time
I run across these at Gu's GPS web site
I'll bet that description has given some wild visuals more than once
I started 6 and 6 are up

copper chem is next,
did up a whole pak we have 9 for 11 with the other 2 a maybe

buzzard blues, whole pak with 10 up-n-running

the last one is meatbreath, a thug pug creation
I harvested 4 of em recently.... very nice 

Ya gotta luv Gu's germ rates


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2017)

Kosher Dawg


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 10, 2017)

i scooped up dynamite diesel and tomahawk.Im good on beans for now unless he puts out a GG#4 S1 ill be all over that.I got a Scotts OG run right now im trying to get finished up and another area im waiting on so i can start what i got.So far i have Copper Chem,Hickock Haze,(which everything i been reading its not that great)dynamite diesel and Tomahawk.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 10, 2017)

Bout to put some jamokas into flower.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2017)

Found a stud in pioneer, had to let him go though, he had that icy shimmer in veg and was a vigorous beast but I have no interest in a bubba/dawg male... but they're in there to let ya know.

Girls in bloom are Chinook & Pioneer. Considering the company they are in, they absolutely are holding their own. Chinook is going to need more time in bloom which might force me to punt her... I am surprised at how well she took to training. Having seen what she did at SackmastaFlex's place (this dood kills on IG if you aren't following him you are denying your eyes some serious candy) I went ahead and supercropped the shit out of her all through the stretch, that coupled with the intense COBs seems to have kept her tall ass in check. Pioneer is a bit more leggy than the stud I tossed, that's gotta be the stardawg stud dominating that pairing as when I held both katsu and pre '98 both of them were much tighter nodal spacing.. no complaints, the added funk is welcome.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> i scooped up dynamite diesel and tomahawk.Im good on beans for now unless he puts out a GG#4 S1 ill be all over that.I got a Scotts OG run right now im trying to get finished up and another area im waiting on so i can start what i got.So far i have Copper Chem,Hickock Haze,(which everything i been reading its not that great)dynamite diesel and Tomahawk.


I loved RD's Lee Roy. One of the best plants I grew. Pain in the ass to clone and I let it go for that reason. Still have yet to try Scotts. @Mohican has grown it a lot and speaks highly. Lee Roy seems to go super fast when it gets restocked I keep missing it.

I got Texas Butter and Raindance coming. Wanted Cali Cannon but missed the auction by seconds.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 10, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I loved RD's Lee Roy. One of the best plants I grew. Pain in the ass to clone and I let it go for that reason. Still have yet to try Scotts. @Mohican has grown it a lot and speaks highly. Lee Roy seems to go super fast when it gets restocked I keep missing it.
> 
> I got Texas Butter and Raindance coming. Wanted Cali Cannon but missed the auction by seconds.


Other than my GTH fiasco, I grew out a pack of 501st OG from RD and found them to be a good solid OG in seed, potent with nice purple hues. I know of a few American banks that stock RD gear but they don't carry much. Seems their not as available here in the US unless you buy in Colorado or ship from overseas.
I'd like to see a bank that I like, carry them, like Greenpoint.

Those photos of the California Cannon look real nice! I hope to get around to growing my pack out, but I have other Greenpoint gear to fire up before them.

I currently have 5 @ BB #3 X MC seedlings. I started with 8, lost one to the couch and 2 didn't sprout. Chances are I'll find a couple of females in there.

I'd like to start my pack of 
TriFi X Stardawg. I've never grown Triangle Kush, but have grown a few Fire Og crosses and they've all been Fire, lol.
Does anyone one here have any experience with Cannarado's TriFi or Greenpoint's TriFi X Stardawg?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 10, 2017)

@Gu~ I'm on my first grow. Haven't run your gear yet. I have a pack of hibernate x copper chem that I need to get to. How stable is the copper male? Should I wait a couple of grows?

I'm a shitty grower so far..lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Other than my GTH fiasco, I grew out a pack of 501st OG from RD and found them to be a good solid OG in seed, potent with nice purple hues. I know of a few American banks that stock RD gear but they don't carry much. Seems their not as available here in the US unless you buy in Colorado or ship from overseas.
> I'd like to see a bank that I like, carry them, like Greenpoint.
> 
> Those photos of the California Cannon look real nice! I hope to get around to growing my pack out, but I have other Greenpoint gear to fire up before them.
> ...


Not yet, but this is one of the first GP packs I bought and its up next. I cant imagine its anything less than spectacular.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 11, 2017)

Man i didnt want to charge my credit card again cause it shows up as greenpoint CO so i was like fuk that.i went with the shipping label.Stuck the cash in an envelope and mailed it yesterday.That afternoon i got a email saying my seeds were shipped.Thats pretty damn impressive for him to mail my seeds before getting my cash.I really thought that was pretty cool.
But yeah that would be really cool if he carried RD gear.Im still waiting for the DVG stuff to come back.there is a couple i really wanna try.
I cant find hardly nothing on Hickock Haze.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 11, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Does anyone one here have any experience with Cannarado's TriFi or Greenpoint's TriFi X Stardawg?


I have grown TriFi, not TriFi X Star. If you have grown WiFi or had experience with it I would say that TriFi is like the most White leaning phenos of WiFi. Possibly the Triangle Kush is dominate in the TriFi plants. Almost all of the TriFi were stocky super resinous plants. I didn't keep any as I have 2 WiFi cuts that are magic. TriFi were great plants. I just have spent the last 8 years working my WiFi, I know them back and forth, and didn't really want to spend that much time on another plant that was pretty similar. 

I am betting that the TriFi X Star would be pretty awesome. TriFi with a larger chem structure could be the golden ticket. Chem's clone easy as well. TriFi and Wifi are an absolute pain in the ass to clone.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 11, 2017)

Feijao said:


> I have grown TriFi, not TriFi X Star. If you have grown WiFi or had experience with it I would say that TriFi is like the most White leaning phenos of WiFi. Possibly the Triangle Kush is dominate in the TriFi plants. Almost all of the TriFi were stocky super resinous plants. I didn't keep any as I have 2 WiFi cuts that are magic. TriFi were great plants. I just have spent the last 8 years working my WiFi, I know them back and forth, and didn't really want to spend that much time on another plant that was pretty similar.
> 
> I am betting that the TriFi X Star would be pretty awesome. TriFi with a larger chem structure could be the golden ticket. Chem's clone easy as well. TriFi and Wifi are an absolute pain in the ass to clone.


Thanks for your response Feijao.
That definitely sounds very worth trying.

I wish I had the pure wifi to pick through. 
I'm finishing a pack of wifi #43 X PCK and after picking through the runts, early flowering intersex and late flowering intersexing, I have 2 phenos left to compare on a clone run. I have another pack to run through if neither makes the grade.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 11, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Man i didnt want to charge my credit card again cause it shows up as greenpoint CO so i was like fuk that.i went with the shipping label.Stuck the cash in an envelope and mailed it yesterday.That afternoon i got a email saying my seeds were shipped.Thats pretty damn impressive for him to mail my seeds before getting my cash.I really thought that was pretty cool.
> But yeah that would be really cool if he carried RD gear.Im still waiting for the DVG stuff to come back.there is a couple i really wanna try.
> I cant find hardly nothing on Hickock Haze.


I was in the same boat. No grow reports!
They collect these like baseball cards lol
Dudes got 7 packs of Nolan Ryan but won't open one to see if he's actually on the dang card. 
have you tried the gift card deal or do they Make you use ID to buy those now too?
I haven't picked one up in a while. 

If I buy a strain and don't see at least 2 grows documented, I'm at least doing a quick write up, ie flower time, size, dry weight, nute sensitivity, feeding, soil/hydro etc etc


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 11, 2017)

Beans are fresh. Some still had the husk on.

Have a few more packs to inspect. Will post pics of those as well.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 11, 2017)

I've got about 12 greenpoint packs and have no idea which to pop next off the top of my head:

Ace High, cackleberry, chinook haze, knight rider, dreamcatcher, garlix, golden nugget, tomahawk, pioneer kush

Any info on those? Any you would run?


----------



## typoerror (Jun 11, 2017)

my next pack will be knight rider.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 12, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> i scooped up dynamite diesel and tomahawk.Im good on beans for now unless he puts out a GG#4 S1 ill be all over that.I got a Scotts OG run right now im trying to get finished up and another area im waiting on so i can start what i got.So far i have Copper Chem,Hickock Haze,(which everything i been reading its not that great)dynamite diesel and Tomahawk.


What do they say is wrong with the hickock


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2017)

Just now checked 2 Hibernate plants at 51 days. Nice chunky buds and staying quite green with no purple. Trichs are 20% clear, 70% cloudy and 10% amber with amber spreading quickly. My nose isn't registering much this early. These were flowered early to fill a bud gap but branching is limited. 

I am helping 2 people with insomnia so this seemed like a natural! There are also 5 Knight Rider in veg that are topped and waiting for flower fun!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've got about 12 greenpoint packs and have no idea which to pop next off the top of my head:
> 
> Ace High, cackleberry, chinook haze, knight rider, dreamcatcher, garlix, golden nugget, tomahawk, pioneer kush
> 
> Any info on those? Any you would run?


Run the Cack man run the cack


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've got about 12 greenpoint packs and have no idea which to pop next off the top of my head:
> 
> Ace High, cackleberry, chinook haze, knight rider, dreamcatcher, garlix, golden nugget, tomahawk, pioneer kush
> 
> Any info on those? Any you would run?


If it was me I'd grow them all, that's if I had the room.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've got about 12 greenpoint packs and have no idea which to pop next off the top of my head:
> 
> Ace High, cackleberry, chinook haze, knight rider, dreamcatcher, garlix, golden nugget, tomahawk, pioneer kush
> 
> Any info on those? Any you would run?


I'd do Tomahawk. Has anyone done a Fantamos strain yet?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2017)

I 2nd Tomahawk


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2017)

Just chopped one Hibernate at 51 days and amber coming fast. At the chop it was like skunk and pepper wrapped in a petroleum distillate of some sort. Very strong terpine release immediately when chopped. The other plant will be a few days.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Other than my GTH fiasco, I grew out a pack of 501st OG from RD and found them to be a good solid OG in seed, potent with nice purple hues. I know of a few American banks that stock RD gear but they don't carry much. Seems their not as available here in the US unless you buy in Colorado or ship from overseas.
> I'd like to see a bank that I like, carry them, like Greenpoint.
> 
> Those photos of the California Cannon look real nice! I hope to get around to growing my pack out, but I have other Greenpoint gear to fire up before them.


RD gear seems pretty solid, ive grown rugburn out several times, + couldn't find any negs.
the 501st was on my radar, I'm a big skywalker fan, crosses from it always seem to pleez the crowd.
BTW... I have 6 cali cannons seedlings up and running, 
big fat seeds with big fat roots,so far so good


----------



## Feijao (Jun 12, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I've got about 12 greenpoint packs and have no idea which to pop next off the top of my head:
> 
> Ace High, cackleberry, chinook haze, knight rider, dreamcatcher, garlix, golden nugget, tomahawk, pioneer kush
> 
> Any info on those? Any you would run?


Of the ones you have listed, Dream Catcher is the only one that I have finished. Its a great plant that everyone around seems to enjoy. It yielded well, looked better than Blue Dream, and smelled slighty chem'ish, and sour berry'ish. I am getting ready to run through another pack to see what else is in there. So although I cant say one way or the other on the rest, Dream Catcher will not disappoint.

I have some pics of the finished plant somewhere around here. If I can find what phone or card its on I will upload it for you to see.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone have any pics of Eagle Scout, or opinions? Can't really find much out there as of yet.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for the responses guys! Much appreciated. The tomahawk is the only one I've done actually. 

It was fantastic. Extremely sour tasting and covered in trichomes. 

Shit. Might just pop a few from each pack.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 12, 2017)

Day 56 Durb/RHS


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 12, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Beans are fresh. Some still had the husk on.
> 
> Have a few more packs to inspect. Will post pics of those as well.View attachment 3959434View attachment 3959435View attachment 3959434 View attachment 3959435


Here are the others I have...

Check out the ShutEye x Stardawg (HIBERNATE)...

1 pack is older stock and 1 is newer...

Seeds are almost TWICE the size..

I know most PURPLE strains have smaller seeds...but these are DINKS..

On the other hand.....

The FLO x STARDAWG (PURPLE BADLANDS) look big and healthy...and got 13 total...(last 2 pics)


So we'll see...I still want to try a few more diff *dawg crosses...these will have to prove successful first. Not too many grow journals to get info or see finished product.

And who wants to scrap a full grow for a bunch of maybes...so I'll pop them and pray there's a pheno worth keeping in each pack...or maybe a studly male to pollen chuck with...I hear you can become a breeder overnight that way.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2017)

Seed size has nothing to do with the seed being healthy nor does it have any bearing on the plant that will result. I have a few tiny seeds that are my most valued


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Seed size has nothing to do with the seed being healthy nor does it have any bearing on the plant that will result. I have a few tiny seeds that are my most valued


How do you usually pop tiny seeds? I lost 7 seeds because none popped!!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How do you usually pop tiny seeds? I lost 7 seeds because none popped!!


Paper towel folded and thoroughly wetted, with seeds folded inside. This is placed inside a quart zipper freezer bag and placed on top of a warm tent under a shoebox top. Most seeds have tails in 36 to 48 hours and some will grow tips right through the towel if left much more than 36. I get nearly 100% germ rate with some breeders. Remember to leave the bag "puffy" when you seal it to insure a great air supply.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Seed size has nothing to do with the seed being healthy nor does it have any bearing on the plant that will result. I have a few tiny seeds that are my most valued



If youre talking to me...feel free to quote me. If not...I'm replying anyway.

I brought up seed size because I got 2 packs of the same strains at 2 seperate times. The size of the seeds were very noticeable. I didn't bring it up as a NEGATIVE. I stated it was odd that the SAME strain had 2 separate sizes in seed form. 

Most of the time that I've made seed or purchased seed, the size was uniform pertaining to strain. 

I too have dink beans that I prize...again most of my favorite purple strains.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 12, 2017)

This would be a great time to mention a new addition to the garden!





This morning I scooped a hand operated sieve and some 6mm to 2mm screens to make sure we only sell the biggest juiciest seeds out there. This will really ensure only the highest quality beans make it into packs. I got the hand operated one, thing was expensive as hell.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 12, 2017)

Restock: 1 week

Cookies N Chem (Cookies N Cream Gu's cut x Stardawg)
(New) Jelly Pie (Grape Pie x Stardawg) 
Bodega Bubblegum (Indiana Bubblegum x Stardawg)
Maverick (Goji OG Queen Mother cut x Stardawg)
(New) Pig Whistle (Red Headed Stranger #14 x Stardawg)

a few others will be announced later.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 12, 2017)

Also going to drop some Cannaventure this Thursday if Rusty is ready


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 12, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Also going to drop some Cannaventure this Thursday if Rusty is ready


Nice. I've been looking at that Pure Ghost OG.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 12, 2017)

That MAVERICK and JELLY PIE sound promising.

Will be waiting for those to hit auction!


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jun 12, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Restock: 1 week
> 
> Cookies N Chem (Cookies N Cream Gu's cut x Stardawg)
> (New) Jelly Pie (Grape Pie x Stardawg)
> ...


How was the stability on your grape pie? Sounds like a yummy cross !


----------



## Feijao (Jun 13, 2017)

Here is the lone picture that I have of a Dream Catcher just before harvest. I wish I had more pics, as it was a really big and colorful plant. The tomato cage is 54 inches high so I am pretty sure that this plant was about 4 foot of colas from top to bottom. I cant remember the yield but it was over 20 ounces for sure, this pic really shows only about the top 3/5 of this plant. Really dense flowers for a BD cross. This DreamCatcher colored up pretty fast. At about 5 weeks in I was pretty sure that this plant was going to go full purple on me. It didn't, the pink and maroons stayed throughout. Again really top notch bag appeal. 

Another cross from GPS that you all should run if you have room and time!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 13, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Here is the lone picture that I have of a Dream Catcher just before harvest. I wish I had more pics, as it was a really big and colorful plant. The tomato cage is 54 inches high so I am pretty sure that this plant was about 4 foot of colas from top to bottom. I cant remember the yield but it was over 20 ounces for sure, this pic really shows only about the top 3/5 of this plant. Really dense flowers for a BD cross. This DreamCatcher colored up pretty fast. At about 5 weeks in I was pretty sure that this plant was going to go full purple on me. It didn't, the pink and maroons stayed throughout. Again really top notch bag appeal.
> 
> Another cross from GPS that you all should run if you have room and time!


Jeez. I've been wanting to grow a BD cross for a while. Gonna have to pick that one up.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Seed size has nothing to do with the seed being healthy nor does it have any bearing on the plant that will result. I have a few tiny seeds that are my most valued


I dunno bout that yours could just be flukey right? I now what you mean, like I've had stunted runts before that I considered discarding then wham turns out to be the best of the pack and I need to tighten up my controls is all. 
But I know I'd choose a big dark brown seed with pronounced striping any day over a tiny pale bean.


----------



## kds710 (Jun 13, 2017)

First things first: A huge THANK YOU from myself to Gu~ for being a man of his word - something not to be taken for granted these days. Here is a list of what arrived in my mailbox from the man himself 

Garlix (chem d/sour diesel ibl x star dawg)
Tomahawk (gg4 x star dawg) 
Raindance (chem91/sfv og x star dawg)
Dreamcatcher (blue dream x star dawg) 
Doc Holiday (kurple fantasy x star dawg) 
Cackleberry (cherry diesel x star dawg) 
Eagle Scout (forum cookies x star dawg) 
Hibernate (bubba kush/fire og x aliendog x star dawg) 

I've been wanting a chem d/sour d ibl cross forever now, but with these genetics its never easy deciding what will be popped first. One of the best dilemmas you can have in this game, thanks again Gu!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2017)

I do like when seeds of the same strain and breeder to look like one another and from pack to pack.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I do like when seeds of the same strain and breeder to look like one another and from pack to pack.


heh, from one plant I often find seeds of many sizes and shapes though there does seem to be a "nominal" that occurs more often it doesn't mean that those off looking ones are any less viable. As long as they pass the drop test and don't blow away by a puff of air or have that shriveled butt look they have a chance to crack and grow.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 13, 2017)

A lot of people are born puny premature or otherwise f'd up looking, and turnout to be keepers lol
I'm never picky with my garden seeds.
despite size and look, they've all been decent at worst.
As long as I don't get those zombie seeds that are hollow and Evil I'm happy
Besides GU just got a better sheller sorter thingofabob, and now all those poor things will be tossed away! Set em free GU!
Seed "second's" auctions baby!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 13, 2017)

I had an accident involving a chosen Dogtrap male that I intended to chuck with a few chosen Dogtrap and Golden Glue females, unleash and pollinate my entire crop of Dogtrap and Golden Glues. 2k watts of my time wasted on an open pollinated and unintentional chuck.

Of the 1000's of seeds I meticulously picked out of my buds I noticed some plants had all huge seeds and some plants had all tiny seeds. Some had tiger stripes and some were plain shelled, but all were very viable.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 14, 2017)

I found no difference in size effects germination.I cant wait to finish up these 2 other grows of scotss OG and some Northern lights to get on with these greenpoints.I think im gonna pop tomahawk and dynamite diesel first.I cant find jack on hickock haze so im gonna hold off on that one untill i see someone else grow it.I dont get on this site at all much just for this thread but when i start these i will be sure to post pictures and updates on what i think.here is what i have going now that im waiting on to get finished.

Scotts OG about 3 weeks into flower.


 



And nothern's under 630 watts of CMH in a 60x45 inch screen.I ONLY grow for the upmost quality so im only about nice frosty stink.I promise i will keep updates when i start my greenpoints.I have about 45 days left on the northerns and about the same on the scotts.Ill start the greenpoints about 2 weeks before my other ones are finished.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 14, 2017)

Holy Smokes! The cackleberry sounds amazing. It's not sold out either. Anybody growing her at all, I'm looking for something that smells offensive and can't leave the jar open too long?


----------



## Feijao (Jun 14, 2017)

Someone ask for a blurry out of focus shot of a Dream Catcher flower? Feijao always has you covered with the Polaroid quality pics of the fire!

Here is a pic that leaves a lot to be desired. However you can get an idea of the frost and beautiful colors that Gu~'s Dream Cather produces.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Nice. I've been looking at that Pure Ghost OG.


You and me both. I traded the last pack I bought and had remorse almost immediately.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2017)

I have one little Hibernate drying and smells of black pepper. Will have a preliminary vape report soon. Just popped 5 Knight Rider in 12/12 along with 3 Sunshine Daydream.

I would sure like to see a new daddy from Gu. Stardawg is fine but one or two more might be finer. Just a 6:10 AM thought.


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 15, 2017)

sorry bout sad pictures 
Copperchem clone and in flower


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 15, 2017)

This is my current GPS stash, I am currently running 2 of each:
Bandit Breath, Bodega Bubblegum, Cackleberry, Cookies N Chem, Copper Chem, Cowboy Kush, Hibernate and Knight Rider. Running1 of each in rockwool(1) and another in coco(2). 13/14 germ rate, but I am to blame for the one Hibernate that didn't pop. I had saturated the coco in the solo cup. Bandit Breath had been started 3 weeks earlier so it won't feature in these pics. The rest started together. Copper Chem and Cookies N Chem lead the race but have since been caught up to and overtaken by Cowboy Kush 1. Please excuse the timestamp on pics, it is wrong.




A few things I must mention. Firstly, the great customer service. 
Secondly, loved the packaging and contents of course. 
But the best thing was that each pack had at least one extra bean. I mean even my 420 freebie Knight Rider pack had freebie beans!!! Can't beat that, I'm sorry. Thanks Gu~and GPS. 5 leaves!


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 15, 2017)

good move on starting that Bandit Breath a little early


----------



## kds710 (Jun 15, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Someone ask for a blurry out of focus shot of a Dream Catcher flower? Feijao always has you covered with the Polaroid quality pics of the fire!
> 
> Here is a pic that leaves a lot to be desired. However you can get an idea of the frost and beautiful colors that Gu~'s Dream Cather produces.


that's a beautiful example man! I get so pumped when I see a great picture of a strain I have a pack of, as does anybody I imagine. How did she put out in the yield dept?



dySSyd said:


> This is my current GPS stash, I am currently running 2 of each:
> Bandit Breath, Bodega Bubblegum, Cackleberry, Cookies N Chem, Copper Chem, Cowboy Kush, Hibernate and Knight Rider. Running1 of each in rockwool(1) and another in coco(2). 13/14 germ rate, but I am to blame for the one Hibernate that didn't pop. I had saturated the coco in the solo cup. Bandit Breath had been started 3 weeks earlier so it won't feature in these pics. The rest started together. Copper Chem and Cookies N Chem lead the race but have since been caught up to and overtaken by Cowboy Kush 1.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961367View attachment 3961370View attachment 3961371


great choices that Bandit Breath just sounds outrageous possibly right up there with cookies n chem and copper chem..time will tell but best of luck. Hoping to see updates along the way


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> good move on starting that Bandit Breath a little early


Yessir! It was my first order and I wasted no time on starting those. It deserves its own thread!


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> that's a beautiful example man! I get so pumped when I see a great picture of a strain I have a pack of, as does anybody I imagine. How did she put out in the yield dept?
> 
> 
> great choices that Bandit Breath just sounds outrageous possibly right up there with cookies n chem and copper chem..time will tell but best of luck. Hoping to see updates along the way


Thank you, I'll keep the updates going.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 15, 2017)

First real taste of Hibernate and the fresh Cedar blast is intense. Good head rush followed by almost instant relaxation in muscle and mind. Call it euphoric. Almost makes it difficult to move. Couch potential follows the name. Aroma pepper but when vaped that cedar thing! 

Takes more than several pulls on a small buddett to extract the vapor which is always a good sign. As much cedar as Northern Lights was piney long ago! A hash hint also on exhale!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm hoping @gu keeps at least a couple polar bear crosses. I really missed out on the abusive og cross. 
looking at the strain list at the beginning of the thread by @puffntuff, I realised I found greenpoint a little late. 
I'd give up half my collection for That Tres Sister x stardawg cross, it's gotta be nearly as perfect as copper chem


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm hoping @gu keeps at least a couple polar bear crosses. I really missed out on the abusive og cross.
> looking at the strain list at the beginning of the thread by @puffntuff, I realised I found greenpoint a little late.
> I'd give up half my collection for That Tres Sister x stardawg cross, it's gotta be nearly as perfect as copper chem


I'm kinda glad I didn't know. I'd be broke as fuck. I want like everyone of those lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 15, 2017)

I always look out for the varieties that breeders _replace_ their keepers with


----------



## led2076 (Jun 15, 2017)

got 3 girls out of 5 seeds popped of I-95XRHS.
2 of the girls are identical twins with praying fans nearly straight up reaching.
the 3rd girl's fans do not pray as hard, and are real dark green. she also had a few balls. a single ball usually showed at start of node close to the single pistil at the node start. 10 are 12 single balls on a 8 cola mainlined girl. picked off balls and hoping no more
all of these are starting there 6th wk flower
small smell of funk from all 3
all 3 have average frost for now
@Gu or anyone else with these I-95 X RHS


----------



## led2076 (Jun 15, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> This is my current GPS stash, I am currently running 2 of each:
> Bandit Breath, Bodega Bubblegum, Cackleberry, Cookies N Chem, Copper Chem, Cowboy Kush, Hibernate and Knight Rider. Running1 of each in rockwool(1) and another in coco(2). 13/14 germ rate, but I am to blame for the one Hibernate that didn't pop. I had saturated the coco in the solo cup. Bandit Breath had been started 3 weeks earlier so it won't feature in these pics. The rest started together. Copper Chem and Cookies N Chem lead the race but have since been caught up to and overtaken by Cowboy Kush 1. Please excuse the timestamp on pics, it is wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


got 3 cowgirls going out of 5. had 1 take off tall like that it was a cowboy and not a cowgirl. hope yours a girl


----------



## Feijao (Jun 15, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have one little Hibernate drying and smells of black pepper.


Pepper!? Pepper is one of my all time favorite scent profiles when it comes to cannabis. I have a super peppery White Fire Alien that I am all the way in love with. Caryophyllene, that's my shit. FireBubba is good breeding stock when it comes to pepper. 




kds710 said:


> that's a beautiful example man! I get so pumped when I see a great picture of a strain I have a pack of, as does anybody I imagine. How did she put out in the yield dept?


Very solid in the yield department, considering the bag appeal it's a winner all the way around. I think this plant was surrounded by 2 Gavita 600se and one magnetic 1000HPS, and I got over 20 ounces.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't see the jelly pie on the website. I think I'm going to pass on the cackle berry and grab the bodega bubblegum.


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about that, I'll refund you the expedited shipping charges, or we can apply that to your next order. Ya caught me at an awkward time, Chip left on vacation and never came back. Just quit today. t's a shame trying pick up the pieces and get everything back on track.
> Send me your account info in a DM and 'll see what i can do
> Thanks for hanging in there.


thanks Gu, thats real nice of you, but it really isn't a big deal. seeds were all healthy and all the ones i germ'd were viable so i was satisfied. im in rhode island so for me to get it in less then a week was cool, even though 3 days sounded way better, but i'd still give it another shot in the future.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 15, 2017)

So I made a little space and decided to pop a 10 pack of Shuteye x Stardawg (Hibernate). The local garden store had these sweet ass jiffy expandable pellets with a little dome on clearance for $4.75. Needless to say I can't pass up a deal like that.

So heres a few pics of beans and their new home. Will definitely keep y'all posted on what appears in the next few days.


----------



## tehdansauce (Jun 15, 2017)

anyone running sky pilot? My outdoor is going to be consisted of that with a mix of various seeds found throughout the year. I decided to pollinate the female with the two males from the sexing process a while back. Just finished up this week. If any one has ran it outdoor or in please chime in!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 16, 2017)

Sup with the website @Gu~? 

And is it normal for things to sit in Denver for 3 days? I don't order from the USA a lot so I don't know how long things generally take, this could be normal I have no idea.

Thanks.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 16, 2017)

What's up with the website? All good on my side.

International orders usually don't update until they hit customs unless you go with priority shipping.
Keep me posted though, I'll make sure you get your seeds one way or another.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 16, 2017)

I don't see any of the other breeders listed anymore. 

Here's a screen shot of what I am seeing when I load up the page. I wiped my cookies/browsing history in case it was fucky on my end. 

The little auction button up top by "Marjuana seeds" is gone too I used to click that little fucker many a times a day


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 16, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I don't see any of the other breeders listed anymore.
> 
> Here's a screen shot of what I am seeing when I load up the page. I wiped my cookies/browsing history in case it was fucky on my end.
> 
> ...


I put the "auctions" button back up, thanks for the feedback.

I did remove all the other breeders and will only put them up if they are in stock. Less clutter


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 16, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I put the "auctions" button back up, thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I did remove all the other breeders and will only put them up if they are in stock. Less clutter


right on. Thanks 

Your auctions are too damn good.  I don't need anymore beans but I'm still checkin every single day, multiple times, just to see what's on there. That's some good marketing man


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jun 16, 2017)

tehdansauce said:


> anyone running sky pilot? My outdoor is going to be consisted of that with a mix of various seeds found throughout the year. I decided to pollinate the female with the two males from the sexing process a while back. Just finished up this week. If any one has ran it outdoor or in please chime in!
> 
> View attachment 3961662
> View attachment 3961664


I've got 5 sky pilot I'm putting into flower on Sunday. They are looking beautiful and hardy. I'm growing them in a room of GG #4, and the structure of the plants look very similar. A stem rub gives off a sweet smell to it. Looks like they will be solid producers. Heard the smoke is AMAZING. would love to run a full room of a of a keeper.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 16, 2017)

I've got 5 doc holidays's just 2 weeks into flower. I can't wait to post some pics for y'all once they develop. I know there's some serious fire to be found in there.

one of em has hella double serrated edges.

2 of them smelled hella dank even in veg need a carbon filter.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 16, 2017)

Will I receive a tracking number after my order?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 16, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Will I receive a tracking number after my order?


 Yes


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 16, 2017)

Someone gonna be missing a a pack of tomahawk and two packs eagle scout.Got sent to me by accident i guess.I ordered dynamite diesel and tomahawk and got 2 tomahawks and 2 eagle scouts.I can send em back or whatever.emailed GU but nothing back yet.I never even paid attention to eagle scout.couldnt find anything on it at all.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2017)

Hibernate turns out to be very sticky and cedar pepper smell right now. Took one at 51 days and one at 55. Extremely calming and aptly named. Tranquil effects are in the forefront here. Very dense buds and orange pistils. Second Gu plant after Black Gold and both impressive. Both super sticky also.

Had to flower these early but will run some bigger ones this fall I hope. I would recommend for sleep or just melting the dust of the day away. This is a good one.


----------



## bellas6 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ordered a 10 pack of Tomahawk received an 11 pack. Bonus!! sprouted and are doing well. One seems to be standing out from the rest.......


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 17, 2017)

dont usually whine but I aint letting this one go. 
WhereTF is my "*notify me when item is back in stock*" button??
I'ma gonna start taking this personal soon


----------



## morgwar (Jun 17, 2017)

With the exception of raindance, California cannon, and dream catcher I've got everything I'd be interested in growing. Purps, hazes, meh! 
Give me strains that pair nicely with prime rib, tri tip,salmon or crayfish and shrimp.
All this candy\cookie bubblegum crap is gonna piss off the feds thinking we're marketing to kids.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> With the exception of raindance, California cannon, and dream catcher I've got everything I'd be interested in growing. Purps, hazes, meh!
> Give me strains that pair nicely with prime rib, tri tip,salmon or crayfish and shrimp.
> All this candy\cookie bubblegum crap is gonna piss off the feds thinking we're marketing to kids.


https://www.copblock.org/167737/100k-settlement-cops-eat-edibles-make-fun-of-amputee-santa-ana-dispensary-raid/

Those fancy flavours certainly appeal to the cops. They couldn't resist.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dont usually whine but I aint letting this one go.
> WhereTF is my "*notify me when item is back in stock*" button??
> I'ma gonna start taking this personal soon


there is a feature for that option. only problem is that it just send me an email. By the end of the week the hundreds of emails start to stack up. It's incredibly hard to keep up with. If it was a nice and tidy system I'd certainly add the feature back.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 18, 2017)

perhaps a whiz can automate this feature?
for a few packs of copper chem of sumpin.....


----------



## Feijao (Jun 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> there is a feature for that option. only problem is that it just send me an email. By the end of the week the hundreds of emails start to stack up. It's incredibly hard to keep up with. If it was a nice and tidy system I'd certainly add the feature back.


Here is the solution that I use for my shopify shops. https://apps.shopify.com/back-in-stock All the way nice and tidy!

Like you, I also use Constant Contact for my mailing lists. I have allowed users to sign up for my mailing lists when requesting restock updates, seems to work well for mailing list conversion. This app also has great reporting. All in all this is a great way to automate and solve the problems that you mentioned above. If you have any questions about it hit me up.

Thanks for everything,
Feijao


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2017)

Tomahawk, Tombstone, and Tri-Fi dropped yesterday. Adding some Bodhi and OGR today but those packs were a bit older so they're gonna get an overnight soak in some Ful-Power. 

Gu~I haven't really kept up but any news for the RHS?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jun 18, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Hibernate turns out to be very sticky and cedar pepper smell right now. Took one at 51 days and one at 55. Extremely calming and aptly named. Tranquil effects are in the forefront here. Very dense buds and orange pistils. Second Gu plant after Black Gold and both impressive. Both super sticky also.
> 
> Had to flower these early but will run some bigger ones this fall I hope. I would recommend for sleep or just melting the dust of the day away. This is a good one.


51 and 55 days huh, seems a bit early. i was planning on taking them 63-70


----------



## hillbill (Jun 18, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> 51 and 55 days huh, seems a bit early. i was planning on taking them 63-70


I was motivated to chop a little early because of a male onslaught in my house. However, the trichs are what they are. They were flowered under Northern Grow Lights Photon 180 with 3500k 90cri which boosts the deeper reds and seems to shorten flower time also. 

Most times I harvest later than most would but my brain tells me that likes older weed women. Sometimes it says it seems the more mature plants give a fuller experience somehow. When it comes to these matters I let my brain take the lead. Not my thinking brain but rather the feeling brain that knows what it prefers.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 18, 2017)

I haven't seen sky pilot back up?
is gonna be retired?
I know a few peeps have mentioned they have some or are fixin to pop a few.
my advice--->do it 
my 3 sky pilot ladies are close to chop so a few samples were taken.
they all have da mudda fuggin alien juice brutha with a KO punch that'll
put iron mike tyson in a girly skirt.
definitely not novice smoke.
this i my 1st GPS strain taken to bloom,
3-4wks behind my sky pilots I have overflookies frosting up in a nice way.
currently GPS seedlings in queue for the bloom room are... 
copper chem 
cali cannon
buzzard blues


great one Gu

NOW....
time to find the shears 

BTW,
have a great day all you dads out there!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 18, 2017)

Gotta leave a positive note for @gu and other growers of his seeds.
Black gold, dynamite rooted in 8 days (normal yes)
Copper chem has roots poking out after being cut day before yesterday 
Same method used

Copper chem,
germinates quick, 24 hrs
roots quick, 72 hrs
and has a garlic lemon pepper rubber smell. This applies to the males too
Only negative I see is it doesn't seem to have a structure conducive to topping, 
And no matter what you do with nutes, lights, and temperature, it's yellow !!!
Healthy robust but yellow 
Copper chem is named well


----------



## Feijao (Jun 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my 3 sky pilot ladies are close to chop so a few samples were taken.
> they all have da mudda fuggin alien juice brutha with a KO punch that'll


Once they are done please let us know a little more. I know Gnome has been around the block a time or two, so Sky Pilot must be pretty potent.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 20, 2017)

Shake Shake Shake!
Shake Shake Shake!
Shake those Seeeeeds!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1749588042005766


----------



## Derrick83 (Jun 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Shake Shake Shake!
> Shake Shake Shake!
> Shake those Seeeeeds!
> 
> ...


What happens to the little babies that don't make the cut???


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 20, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> What happens to the little babies??


literally bird food. I put it out in the garden and it's usually gone by the next day. Not sure if the birds and squirrels are eating them, or the local wooks are breaking in and getting some free seed stock LOL


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 20, 2017)

I have the sprouting cups that I used to make seed sprout tea for the garden, I thought about germinating them in those and putting the fresh sprouts over salad. 
Would that theoretically be more expensive than say putting black truffle on some pasta?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I have the sprouting cups that I used to make seed sprout tea for the garden, I thought about germinating them in those and putting the fresh sprouts over salad.
> Would that theoretically be more expensive than say putting black truffle on some pasta?


pure gluttony Gu!.
my wife likes the smell of my vaped oil so much I've made her
a jug for her _potpourri_ burner


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 20, 2017)

Gu~ you should def be eating the seeds yourself. They are literally the superfood of natures superfoods. Super high in protein and essential fatty acids. They have over 20 different amino acids including omega 3-6-9 in the perfect ratio required for hoo mans. They also high in calcium and iron and so much more.


they go good in almost anything also. put some in your smoothie or sprinkle on your breakfast or dinner. 

sprouting them is definitely not a bad idea either.


----------



## smashcity (Jun 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> literally bird food. I put it out in the garden and it's usually gone by the next day. Not sure if the birds and squirrels are eating them, or the local wooks are breaking in and getting some free seed stock LOL


Gu, I know your not in it for the money or anything but I bet theres a market for that.. I mean your prices are already solid and affordable and quality is high, maybe using the unwanted seeds and opening another lane. Say, offering the unwanted seeds at a reduced rate rather than using for bird feed. Maybe selling bulk at a cheap price for those particular seeds. I dunno. I personally have seen some gems come from seeds that at first look seem undesirable. Its a win win if you ask me. Consumer wins and you get to put a little bread in your pocket as well as spread the genetics. Waste none want none.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 20, 2017)

I see a protein drink here...
Grind up the inferior seeds and voila...


----------



## TimeToBurn (Jun 20, 2017)

I like the idea of using them for a house mix and send them out as unnamed freebies with every order


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 20, 2017)

Hey man I like cheap seeds 


TimeToBurn said:


> I like the idea of using them for a house mix and send them out as unnamed freebies with every order


NAME DEM FREEBIES  I don't grow if I don't know brother


----------



## typoerror (Jun 20, 2017)

gps has the best freebies in the business. the gold nugget reward system. no one else even comes close. at least the birds won't complain when the rejected house mix freebies don't germ. haha


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 20, 2017)

What would be hilarious is if some of these seeds pass through the stomachs of these birds undigested and start growing and cross pollinating ditch weed patches across the continent.


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 21, 2017)

Okay...who copped the Gunslinger pack that was just on Auction? I was eyeing that pack since the auction started and turned my back for an hour and it's gone!!! Should have pulled the trigger earlier! Congrats, if you're in here lol!


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Gotta leave a positive note for @gu and other growers of his seeds.
> Black gold, dynamite rooted in 8 days (normal yes)
> Copper chem has roots poking out after being cut day before yesterday
> Same method used
> ...



Thanks for that Morgwar, I would've been kicking myself wondering wtf I'm doing wrong! props!


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone notice the new update on the GPS site? You can now purchase individual seeds. I'm not sure how I feel about that; the party half of me is excited to try every single variety available and the finance half is almost in tears....


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Thanks for that Morgwar, I would've been kicking myself wondering wtf I'm doing wrong! props!


Hey man Your welcome ! I've been gardening regular plants for 35 years, I know a healthy plant when I see it. I've followed all the advice, but in the end if it has the same growth rate,(in this case higher) than or as the other healthy plants around it. Then it's nothing your doing wrong. 
Just make sure they don't curl up or down and watch the tips for crispies. 
It's not all of them but there is a pheno that is colored copper!
Oh and good on ya @Gu~ now everybody gets a chance at everything. Good show old man good show !
COPPER ROCKS


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 21, 2017)

it might take dozens to be able to label a copper colored phenotype ya know... have to ride this one for generations to just be sure it isnt some gardening habit. Likely its a pheno/geno that maybe metabolizes at a different rate therefore uptakes at one too if its the only one fed the same as the others, maybe it want more food/etc. 

and you're actually correct. a phenotype is something you created in your garden and a genotype is a genetic stance(I think), like a cut from that one might be dark green in the @ hillbill gardens etc...

Gu could shed some light on this, maybe he also has seen a pale Copper Chem?
the two fems I have flowering now are more pale like yours than the other varieties next to her,
so maybe we got the same garden, same habit, or same pheno/genotype ! lol


----------



## higher self (Jun 21, 2017)

Whoo whooo I can get one free copper Chem seed right now  I like the single seeds do it with Cannaventures fems & then you will have single fems too. I also like @TimeToBurn idea of freebies but people would complain eventually imo.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> it might take dozens to be able to label a copper colored phenotype ya know... have to ride this one for generations to just be sure it isnt some gardening habit. Likely its a pheno/geno that maybe metabolizes at a different rate therefore uptakes at one too if its the only one fed the same as the others, maybe it want more food/etc.
> 
> and you're actually correct. a phenotype is something you created in your garden and a genotype is a genetic stance(I think), like a cut from that one might be dark green in the @ hillbill gardens etc...
> 
> ...


Thanks man. I've run into others that have tossed the plants out over fear of lower yield. All I can say is have faith because this one is special. 
IM keeping a male and female in clone, these were the only yellows in the 5 I popped and I kept them based entirely on smell in veg. Even as seedlings after the first node you can smell lemon pepper, and rubber or gasoline. 
When I over feed tips burn, when I underfeed it turns pale yellow and looses lower leaves. But when fed like the others it starts packing on the nodes and leaves. Ph is 6.3 with my new soil meter. 
Only thing is that it's sensitive to light, too much and you get tacos


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 21, 2017)

my coppers went under the light to sex when they were 8 inches tall about 16 inches from the 1k light. both are still pale and transplanted into five gallon pails. When I skirted them a 24" they smelled like fuel. I'ma gonna keep feeding the same as I do their neighbors for this round, next one will be different, then again........

Raindance has got a nice hippy sweat wet sock 80's weed smell thing going on now and Jamoka is really pungent halfway through flower. Gu gear's gonna take over much my garden by september I'm thinking. 
my only other keepers are
Tahoe Og caliconnect
Chem91 hso
Medicine Man mr nice
Super City TD

medicine man is in no danger but chem91, tahoe og, and super city could be threatened by the new entries.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 21, 2017)

forgot to add the copper has very tight internode spacing compared to many _in my room.
I dont really care but some do so thought a mention is in order_


----------



## the gnome (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> And no matter what you do with nutes, lights, and temperature, it's yellow !!!
> Healthy robust but yellow
> Copper chem is named well
> View attachment 3963171


Ive had plants that did that every now-n-then,
but not to the degree I see in that pic.
if my soil ph drops below 5.5 i start seeing probs,
so depending on things like veg time, when i up-pot 
and salt nutes used etc etc
a few tbs of dolomite and it's fine/greens up in a few watering.
using standard salt/nutes ph start dropping and by mid bloom sometimes I see ph probs.
I shoot for hi 6s on my soil ph to start with so by mid bloom i'm still good
of course ymmv

what kind of soil Ph meter do you have?
the $30 ones are usually very inaccurate, 
ive got a kelway, around a c-note and very accurate and they last.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 21, 2017)

Got my seeds in today. Thanks gu. 2 packs for $100 CAD can't be beat. 12 raindance 11 Texas butter. I like extras.

Raindance seeds are fatties!

Can't start em till next round. Can't wait.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> Ive had plants that did that every now-n-then,
> but not to the degree I see in that pic.
> if my soil ph drops below 5.5 i start seeing probs,
> so depending on things like veg time, when i up-pot
> ...


 
54.00 and that's all Im spending lol
I'm done messing with nutes and ph on it 
5 weeks of flushes and adjustment and the only time it stop growing was when I changed something. 
The way I see it is its not some pedigree dog to be held to a breed standard and discarded. I'll post my yeild compared to the two other "healthy" plants late July early august and we'll see what's what.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm gonna try to get some decent close ups. The purple on the leaf edges is hard to catch with a cellphone. 
Now here's a newb question, do bio biz and grow big, rate as salt nutes?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm gonna try to get some decent close ups. The purple on the leaf edges is hard to catch with a cellphone.
> Now here's a newb question, do bio biz and grow big, rate as salt nutes?


Fox Farm Grow Big? If so, then yes.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Fox Farm Grow Big? If so, then yes.


Thought so, so the flushes should have helped.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm gonna try to get some decent close ups. The purple on the leaf edges is hard to catch with a cellphone.
> Now here's a newb question, do bio biz and grow big, rate as salt nutes?



gro big is salts
bio is not


----------



## the gnome (Jun 21, 2017)

I used GG GB and yes, it has salts.
I like it, worked really well for me for a long time.
lately Ive been using pure blend pro in veg trying to reduce the amt of salts 
in my fertz regime.
when prepping soil/FF SF or OF regardless of ph i add 2 tbs per gallon.
1/2 powdered, 1/2 is pelletized for long term release.
if your soil is 6.4 when you start, it will drop as time goes on.
before i started adding lime during prep I found myself having to mix lime into 
my watering/feeds in mid flower quite a bit.
some of my ph readings were in the mid 4.s before i started adding lime in prep.
of course ymmv


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I used GG GB and yes, it has salts.
> I like it, worked really well for me for a long time.
> lately Ive been using pure blend pro in veg trying to reduce the amt of salts
> in my fertz regime.
> ...


I use the lime in my sup soil but I'm gonna increase it a bit after reading that.
The black gold and dynamite are running full dose bio biz only, and pretty happy.
I started the grow big to get more green out of copper chem. I think I'll just go back to Boi biz and top dress humic and earthworm castings with an eye on my ph


----------



## the gnome (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I use the lime in my sup soil but I'm gonna increase it a bit after reading that.


it's hard to screw up with AG lime, you'll never go past 7.0 but of course you need you add it in a reasonable amounts.
in soil if you think or know you have low Ph affecting nute uptake 
try using 1-2 tsp per gal of the powdered dolo or calcitic if you can't get dolo.
make sure you stir as you water/feed or it'll settle.
if low ph is a prob you see a fast recovery, I do it like this 2 watering back to back.
if things grean up i add a couple tbs lime and work it in to the top


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I use the lime in my sup soil but I'm gonna increase it a bit after reading that.
> The black gold and dynamite are running full dose bio biz only, and pretty happy.
> I started the grow big to get more green out of copper chem. I think I'll just go back to Boi biz and top dress humic and earthworm castings with an eye on my ph


every fucking time I add some salts to fire up my organics my plant fails. even a little tiny bit makes my plants ill.
for a nice cherry on top of your bio bizz......try poking half a dozen jobes organic fert sticks in the pot in flower...you'll see....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Thought so, so the flushes should have helped.


A lot of growers have really great success with FF Big Bloom. Some even use it in ACT or as a catalyst. With organic inputs and low NPK ratios its damn near impossible to burn plants.
Besides, salts are hard on a healthy living soil...if that's what you're after


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I use the lime in my sup soil but I'm gonna increase it a bit after reading that.
> The black gold and dynamite are running full dose bio biz only, and pretty happy.
> *I started the grow big to get more green out of copper chem*. I think I'll just go back to Boi biz and top dress humic and earthworm castings with an eye on my ph


Morg, I think you'll find this is the root cause of that yellowing on the CC. Anytime my pH has taken a serious dive the plants throw a fit. Some will get wavy edges and other will fade quickly almost mimicking a N def. 
Let that soil dry out a bit and the pH should climb a bit naturally. At next watering top with lime or water it in. I'll bet they green up for you.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 21, 2017)

lol. the fear of salt based nutes.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 21, 2017)

Well the "issue" started before the grow big (not that I'm defending salts) but yeah I was aprehensive about the grow big. 
I'm not convinced it's locked out though, since it's still kicking out nodes as fast or faster than the others. 
Some more info on the strain is definitely needed. 
the one on the website pic is green so I don't know. 
Looking and talking to ig crowd though it's popped up a few times. I'll go light flush, check ph and double down on biobizz for now. I'm too new at the cannabis game to form an opinion on salts. 
With outdoor gardens it's easy to go organic because you get some fertilizer every time it rains, plus a way healthier soil Web that does 90%of the work
Cannabis is a way heavier feeder.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 21, 2017)

Whos "afraid" of salts? Certainly not me. I ran a DTW system with salts for yrs and every damn time I have to mix up soil by hand I have to remind myself the front end work will be worth it on the back end with a water only system. GH, Dyna, even AN all give good end results. I just prefer to tend my soil and let the plant grow itself. Fuck all that measuring and meter bullshit.

With regard to salt vs built organic soil, I'm of the firm belief it should be one or the other. I've only seen acceptable results using both from very seasoned growers. Ph, cation exchange, available carbon, are too easy to throw off mixing the two and then growers are sent chasing their tails.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 22, 2017)

...I got my tail back when I went organic style


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2017)

I have had chartreuse plants a couple times in the past and too inadequate drainage seemed to contribute, which may ultimately be a big part of ph troubles. I was able to grow sisters of those plants that were green and happy. The yield was crap with the yellow plants. All organic here.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2017)

I have two of five Knight Rider be boys so far. Seedlings and vegging plants average vigor. Hoping for some ladies here as the next few up are Bodhi goods.

I have flowered only Black Gold and Hibernate from Gu so far. Both very potent but the Black Gold leans a bit Sativa while Hibernate is a hammer! It can make your body feel heavy and cause one to just gaze for a while. Relaxing from the first pull. Recommended!


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have two of five Knight Rider be boys so far. Seedlings and vegging plants average vigor. Hoping for some ladies here as the next few up are Bodhi goods.
> 
> I have flowered only Black Gold and Hibernate from Gu so far. Both very potent but the Black Gold leans a bit Sativa while Hibernate is a hammer! It can make your body feel heavy and cause one to just gaze for a while. Relaxing from the first pull. Recommended!


any pictures of your Hibernate and/or Black Gold? Got a pack of Hibernate and have seen @sackmastaflex1 on IG post some amazing dry bud shots of it, dude really does the GPS gear justice but still would love to see more people's results with it though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2017)

Hibernate sounds like it would offer decent pain relief. I may have to pop over to GP and have a peek. I'm trying to avoid the site because I know Gu~ is getting ready to drop some gear. I may not be able to resist Jelly Pie or Pig Whistle. 

LOL  "Pig Whistle"??
Where do y'all suppose he comes up with these names..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2017)

kds710 said:


> any pictures of your Hibernate and/or Black Gold? Got a pack of Hibernate and have seen @sackmastaflex1 on IG post some amazing dry bud shots of it, dude really does the GPS gear justice but still would love to see more people's results with it though.


Local authorities frown upon our sport so I tend to be crazy paranoid in a good way and keep such images from even happening. Looks like this Gu guy knows what he knows!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jun 22, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Okay...who copped the Gunslinger pack that was just on Auction? I was eyeing that pack since the auction started and turned my back for an hour and it's gone!!! Should have pulled the trigger earlier! Congrats, if you're in here lol!


It was me. $46.77. I was sitting at the airport waiting for a flight. I had just said I was finished buying beans for a bit. And I saw that and just could not resist.

Now I feel bad. If you are in the Denver area PM me and I'll share.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jun 22, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> It was me. $46.77. I was sitting at the airport waiting for a flight. I had just said I was finished buying beans for a bit. And I saw that and just could not resist.
> 
> Now I feel bad. If you are in the Denver area PM me and I'll share.



I think Gu has all of us like that!!! No more beans! No more beans!! Then Bam!!! Beans in the cart headed to checkout!!!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 22, 2017)

No new "savory" strains lol come on gu throw a salty old Biker a bone lol! 
Meatloaf stardawg sounds good, 
Red headed Skunk ?


----------



## kds710 (Jun 22, 2017)

hmm cookies n chem 8 items left


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2017)

Drop is live


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2017)

higher self said:


> Drop is live


Thank you.


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Thank you.


Yeah no problem. Tempting for me but dont need any GP crosses.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 23, 2017)

Anybody have the discount code for this month


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> It was me. $46.77. I was sitting at the airport waiting for a flight. I had just said I was finished buying beans for a bit. And I saw that and just could not resist.
> 
> Now I feel bad. If you are in the Denver area PM me and I'll share.


Nice pickup Freshy, I am very far away from Denver! Thanks though, good luck and enjoy them babies!


----------



## the gnome (Jun 23, 2017)

I missed all the rez chem drops back in the day and never did score anything good or viable after he went down.
Gu seems to have small but a nice selection of chems and chem crosses.
there's black gold
copper chem
garlix
dynamite diesel
tres sister, was a PB cross I think.
for you guys that have run most of these, which one seems most mirror the chem line?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 23, 2017)

I cannot help you out gnome, but yes that Tres Sister looks really good. 
I am hoping someone can chime in here and tell me a little bit more about this strain.


----------



## kingzt (Jun 23, 2017)

Did anyone fire on the jelly pie?


----------



## the gnome (Jun 23, 2017)

all the breeder paks have sold out, 
by the count there's 11 single seeds left


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 23, 2017)

So far copperchem is showing real promise the gnome,im going to run dynamite diesel next see if any of that sour d shines though


----------



## the gnome (Jun 23, 2017)

yup, that's what I'm running right now kaneboy.
btw.... do chems respond well when topped ?
ive heard yays-n-nays


----------



## kds710 (Jun 24, 2017)

anyone growing out any garlix...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> anyone growing out any garlix...


Not yet, but it's on my short list. Lemonhoko worked on the Chem DD and he stress tests his males. So that crossed with Gu's stardawg is gonna stink up the block. I have 2 packs in the vault


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 24, 2017)

I have more fun when I dont top the chem's unless its a sativa lean then yeah i chop the top in veg before flowering. 

I've run topdawg for a long time many of them. only tip I think of is feeding. less is more. a little more in flower and they fail, no nose, no proper finish etc. a real bummer for a beautiful line. the variegation that pops up comes with some weird habits too, I dont like them when I see it, mostly on tres gear....and finally concluded I've wasted some years and if I only would have had the TD Super City none other would have made the cut. At the time of growing know that I liked them all, and they were good, not knocking the line or breeders at all. they rose to the top of my room for some time..... as time progresses the cream rises to the top, better expression and effects may be found and that makes the others punk. lol

On Gu's gear I find no variegation and no strange growth patterns, no special treatment no weak plants. They all respond exactly as expected. good breed stock selection !
havent finished copper chem but with the facts i have I believe this is the ultimate chem 4 expression, if thats what one seeks. When Dynamite finishes I expect her to take a place here also. Jamoka is freaking me out, I honestly miss this pissy smelly skunk since my teens, its really ticking the boxes as she is about halfway through flower now. every day now she surprises me with some more weird profile, I'm loving the girl much. wish I vegged longer before sexing though...I have copies so hehe....my veg room is full of gu copies awaiting their donors to finish, be judged/culled/saved. 

before gu's gear offered me promise:

No chems have outperformed my RD Commerce City Kush in the "Chem 4" arena. I purchased every chem cross at attitude/herbies/single and more cant recall and have finished them all several times. Chem's been my grow room stable from day one. 
CCK beat all tres gear except super city, a strong equal, with better yielder, larger colas. it was a tough fight believe me. 

above is my opinion and experiences. nobody else better not have the same ones ever. I dont sell seeds or work for anybody that does. I dont follow much of the advice given on this forum. my garden doesnt share many of the experiences shared on this forum.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 24, 2017)

and whoever bought that last pack of Jellies......

see if you catch me on a nap during an auction again you sons a bitches


----------



## EGrower (Jun 24, 2017)

got 2 doc holidays just starting to frost up a bit and add some smell. I have never smelt anything like them before. pretty early in flower, but one already has a grapefruit pinesol smell that is intoxicating. You take a little rub and put it to your nose, and just say, "Wtf is that" and continue to keep smelling and rub a little more. maybe some pics soon


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have more fun when I dont top the chem's unless its a sativa lean then yeah i chop the top in veg before flowering.
> 
> I've run topdawg for a long time many of them. only tip I think of is feeding. less is more. a little more in flower and they fail, no nose, no proper finish etc. a real bummer for a beautiful line. the variegation that pops up comes with some weird habits too, I dont like them when I see it, mostly on tres gear....and finally concluded I've wasted some years and if I only would have had the TD Super City none other would have made the cut. At the time of growing know that I liked them all, and they were good, not knocking the line or breeders at all. they rose to the top of my room for some time..... as time progresses the cream rises to the top, better expression and effects may be found and that makes the others punk. lol
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to grab a pack of that Commerce City Kush next time I find a good RD promo. I've been waiting for a while now, I need a BOGO on their gear 

If you could get RD on your site GU that would be amaze balls. They do good work. 

Do a collab with their Lee Roy and I'll be all over that shit


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 24, 2017)

..and wtf is this Raindance? I noticed her funk this morning with solid milky trichs forgot all about her momentarily. she's only 58 days in right now and smells like a deadhead, kinda spoiled fuel poured over a skunk to cover up the dead smell. Im going to have to break a sample off tomorrow morning. I've done it before. I cant help myself.


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 24, 2017)

The gnome,as some peeps have said topping has had mixed results,but i always top my plants over and over thru veg ,its interesting to see what these strains like and can handle also gives me more clones 
Copperchem dont mind it
Keep it green bro


----------



## morgwar (Jun 24, 2017)

Black gold grows as if it doesn't need a top. Got 18 sites on one all even canopy
The one that's not topped is the same except it has a middle cola starting.


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2017)

Ive got a Chem D hybrid from CSI & a Chem 91 from ISP. If I was going to pick up a Chem from Gu what besides the copper would yall suggest. I've got like 4 or 5 packs of other strains from Gu but no Chem yet. I know when I start smoking these chems I'm going to love them because the

I probably won't have space to run them anytime soon the TK x Stardawg come 1st then I want to run a pack or two of Golden Nuggets since Archive won't put out GG x Faceoff again I think Golden Nugs will be the next best thing or probably better haha. Man the one I'm looking for was this super pugnant zesty citrus burnt tire skunk funk. It's what made me realize American genetics were the shit & to stop ordering over seas lol!!


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 24, 2017)

Brought one of my plants outside today for a little sampling...


----------



## morgwar (Jun 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> Ive got a Chem D hybrid from CSI & a Chem 91 from ISP. If I was going to pick up a Chem from Gu what besides the copper would yall suggest. I've got like 4 or 5 packs of other strains from Gu but no Chem yet. I know when I start smoking these chems I'm going to love them


I'll sound like a broken record but
I'm voting for black gold
Basically three chems with a superior stardawg. Im only 1week flower but the nodes are tight and lateral branching is exemplary. Makes its own even canopy if topped once late in veg. Scrog would be incredibly easy!


----------



## higher self (Jun 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'll sound like a broken record but
> I'm voting for black gold
> Basically three chems with a superior stardawg. Im only 1week flower but the nodes are tight and lateral branching is exemplary. Makes its own even canopy if topped once late in veg. Scrog would be incredibly easy!


The ones I have going now are are slow growers especially the 91. Need something with a lil more vigor & speaking of topping the 91 doesn't really like multiple bud sites. I know when I smoke these chems I'm going to want more. The two Chem plants I've smoked before rocked my socks off. Don't know why I'm taking so long to grow more out, the cookies & OG lured me in. I'll be done with the cookies soon & it's a potent strain but I think the Chem is that one gets me stoned to the bone haha!!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 24, 2017)

higher self said:


> The ones I have going now are are slow growers especially the 91. Need something with a lil more vigor & speaking of topping the 91 doesn't really like multiple bud sites. I know when I smoke these chems I'm going to want more. The two Chem plants I've smoked before rocked my socks off. Don't know why I'm taking so long to grow more out, the cookies & OG lured me in. I'll be done with the cookies soon & it's a potent strain but I think the Chem is that one gets me stoned to the bone haha!!


Tell the truth my other brand 91 makes me anxious, great smoke and buzz but I get to worrying about stupid stuff, hopefully I'll get more of a happy go lucky deal with the blacky copper or dynamite


----------



## morgwar (Jun 24, 2017)

I just sampled some dispensary stardawg from Oregon just to get a taste of what's to come late July and WOW! it was DHN stock. 
If Gu's stuff is better, then I've found my headstash for sure


----------



## the gnome (Jun 24, 2017)

thanx for the chem tutorial chemplegm,
I can tell you have a history with chems.
btw, I haven't seen a top dawg super city? 
did you mean sister city--Chems Sister x ONYCD

hey kaneboy, i almost never top plants on a seed run
I like seeing what the basic structure is...
but morgwar's black gold sounds like it's got built in auto topping

another Gu creation I haven't heard much on is tre sister
whats up with her?


----------



## morgwar (Jun 24, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Brought one of my plants outside today for a little sampling...View attachment 3966476 View attachment 3966477 View attachment 3966480


Give us a smoke report when you get into it man!


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Give us a smoke report when you get into it man!


 Well here is how it went down, I plucked a couple buds last Saturday which was 9 weeks, let them dry for a week, no cure. I had some experienced Ranch hands, lol, come by today for an honest critique, test session..... extremely smooth, spicy like anise boom nice social high.
The guys absolutely loved it.
Todays buds chopped to be tested probably next Saturday.

@TheGnome, I have hunted high and low for that Super City upon chems recommendations, apparently it's been retired but they have a new super city skunk, which is the same cross, go figure...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 25, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I'm going to have to grab a pack of that Commerce City Kush next time I find a good RD promo. I've been waiting for a while now, I need a BOGO on their gear
> 
> If you could get RD on your site GU that would be amaze balls. They do good work.
> 
> Do a collab with their Lee Roy and I'll be all over that shit


Ill have to agree.RD is some good shit.I have the scotts OG going right now and my #12 is what i am really liking.Only place i can get RD is overseas and im pretty tired of dealing with the dutch seed banks.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> thanx for the chem tutorial chemplegm,
> I can tell you have a history with chems.
> btw, I haven't seen a top dawg super city?
> did you mean sister city--Chems Sister x ONYCD
> ...


Super City is onycd x Super skunk, elusive, holy grails maybe, we'll see. 
think it came from sourpatch, not mountaintop.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> thanx for the chem tutorial chemplegm,
> I can tell you have a history with chems.
> btw, I haven't seen a top dawg super city?
> did you mean sister city--Chems Sister x ONYCD
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/t/topdawg-genetics.892246/page-87, not sure where I got it but heres some trying to figure it out.
and another mention http://deskgram.org/topdawgseeds/taggedin?next_id=1470537093834019775


----------



## Feijao (Jun 25, 2017)

Just wanted to share a better picture of these Moon Dance flowers. The whole plant picture that I posted earlier this month showed the size of this plant but not detail that this frost machine deserves. 







And here is the picture of the whole plant shot that I posted a while back. 







She is a stunner for sure guys!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Just wanted to share a better picture of these Moon Dance flowers. The whole plant picture that I posted earlier this month showed the size of this plant but not detail that this frost machine deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say you've succeeded!!! nice fucking plant there for sure! good job!


----------



## the gnome (Jun 25, 2017)

jeez feijao... big green thumbs up for sure.
I think you squeezed all the potential you could from this one
btw... Is this the plant pic from page 28?
that one was the bluedreamX, dreamcatcher.
got notice this morning Gu has a 40% going today......


looking at jelly pie, didn't last long
such great lineage in it
grape stomper alone is a winner.
i just happen to have 1 going atm.....


----------



## Feijao (Jun 25, 2017)

the gnome said:


> jeez feijao... big green thumbs up for sure.
> I think you squeezed all the potential you could from this one
> btw... Is this the plant pic from page 28?
> that one was the bluedreamX, dreamcatcher.


No, this picture is of Gu~'s Moon Dance (Girl Scout Cookies x The White/Chem '91) x Stardawg. It was in the same room as the Dream Catcher pic from page 128 however. The Dream Catcher plant was possibly a little bigger, however it yielded quite a bit more than the Moon Dance pictured. Both produced really nice finished products! 

These plants were grown in 3 gallon fabric pots filled with 100% perlite. DTW feed 8 to 10 times a day.

Really easy on the back


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 25, 2017)

Feijao said:


> No, this picture is of Gu~'s Moon Dance (Girl Scout Cookies x The White/Chem '91) x Stardawg. It was in the same room as the Dream Catcher pic from page 128 however. The Dream Catcher plant was possibly a little bigger, however it yielded quite a bit more than the Moon Dance pictured. Both produced really nice finished products!
> 
> These plants were grown in 3 gallon fabric pots filled with 100% perlite. DTW feed 8 to 10 times a day.
> 
> Really easy on the back


whatcha feeding?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> The ones I have going now are are slow growers especially the 91. Need something with a lil more vigor & speaking of topping the 91 doesn't really like multiple bud sites. I know when I smoke these chems I'm going to want more. The two Chem plants I've smoked before rocked my socks off. Don't know why I'm taking so long to grow more out, the cookies & OG lured me in. I'll be done with the cookies soon & it's a potent strain but I think the Chem is that one gets me stoned to the bone haha!!


I've got 8 fem Bubba X Chem D S1's going from the Nspecta, but they've got some inbreeding issues, half are so slow just to pop a few true leaves and the others are normal.


Feijao said:


> No, this picture is of Gu~'s Moon Dance (Girl Scout Cookies x The White/Chem '91) x Stardawg. It was in the same room as the Dream Catcher pic from page 128 however. The Dream Catcher plant was possibly a little bigger, however it yielded quite a bit more than the Moon Dance pictured. Both produced really nice finished products!
> 
> These plants were grown in 3 gallon fabric pots filled with 100% perlite. DTW feed 8 to 10 times a day.
> 
> Really easy on the back


Now, I know why you use 8 to 10 feedings a day.
I've considered using 100% perlite for DTW, but I haven't found any good examples of its performance until now.

@ what ec do you feed?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'd say you've succeeded!!! nice fucking plant there for sure! good job!





the gnome said:


> jeez feijao... big green thumbs up for sure.
> I think you squeezed all the potential you could from this one
> btw... Is this the plant pic from page 28?
> that one was the bluedreamX, dreamcatcher.
> ...


Nicely done! Both plants look incredible!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 25, 2017)

Yep 40%off 
Got
Cowboy Kush, Raindance, and evergreen, 2 seeds each for chucking


----------



## Vato_504 (Jun 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yep 40%off
> Got
> Cowboy Kush, Raindance, and evergreen, 2 seeds each for chucking


What's the code


----------



## the gnome (Jun 25, 2017)

code---> *Agoraphobia
*

*40% time to grab those crosses that are still $67 
makes for a very nice price amigos 
seeing feijao's go with it I'm a gonna grab dream catcher.
and thats it, not buyin no mo...

better get 2 paks

edited for:
well got the 40%off on dream catcher
all the paperwork is done and it'll be in the mail tomorrow.
now i get notice I have over 600points or 75pesos waiting to be recouped!
so many seeds 
so little time
is there no end to it....... *


----------



## morgwar (Jun 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's the code


 Agoraphobia


----------



## morgwar (Jun 25, 2017)

All I need is rain dance and full moon fever and I'll have all I want out of his catalog  if he's looking for breeders Pua Mana 1st Hawaiian Pakalōlō Seed Bank is getting some good press. Coffee flavors kick ass


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> All I need is rain dance and full moon fever and I'll have all I want out of his catalog  if he's looking for breeders Pua Mana 1st Hawaiian Pakalōlō Seed Bank is getting some good press. Coffee flavors kick ass


Sackmasterflex's Raindance shots had me grab a pack. dudes says there's fire in ever pack. 

Can't wait to get to that one.


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2017)

Will there be a 50% off next week  seems like a trend going on.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 25, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> So I made a little space and decided to pop a 10 pack of Shuteye x Stardawg (Hibernate). The local garden store had these sweet ass jiffy expandable pellets with a little dome on clearance for $4.75. Needless to say I can't pass up a deal like that.
> 
> So heres a few pics of beans and their new home. Will definitely keep y'all posted on what appears in the next few days.



10 days later and we're 0 for 10 on the little beans. I'll give them one more week and then we'll be getting out the tweezers and replacing them with freshies.

I'm sure that new sorter will definitely solve issues such as this, so only the fattest and healthiest of beans are selected.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 25, 2017)

Send me an email with the order info and I'll get you sorted. 100% guarantee on all GPS seeds. 
Fwiw hibernate has not been a problematik germinator in the past.


----------



## EGrower (Jun 25, 2017)

Sad day today. Went in to check the doc holidays and the chemy grapefruit smelling pheno had a few balls popping out in the lowers. The other one looked good no signs of balls, everything else in the room is good as well, so I assume it was just the one. I aggressively lollipopped them and will keep a close eye on them from here on out. Must be that old man purps hermy genes showing lmao


----------



## morgwar (Jun 25, 2017)

Here's black gold getting her nodes filled in and a kinda cheesy dramatic shot of the three strains together. A little over a week in 12/12


----------



## morgwar (Jun 25, 2017)

I let em do what they want in there and with these three I'm pretty happy!
Copper is of course the praying golden god in the middle. To the right 2 dynamites doing there own scrog. And left blacky follows suit. 
This has been an easy breezy grow and I can't wait for harvest


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I let em do what they want in there and with these three I'm pretty happy!
> Copper is of course the praying golden god in the middle. To the right 2 dynamites doing there own scrog. And left blacky follows suit.
> This has been an easy breezy grow and I can't wait for harvest



Those girls are packed in there like some sardines ina can!

Can't wait to see them in full flower!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's black gold getting her nodes filled in and a kinda cheesy dramatic shot of the three strains together. A little over a week in 12/12View attachment 3967185
> View attachment 3967182


Looking good Morg. That's going to be one tasty jungle!


----------



## bighitter420 (Jun 25, 2017)

Some bad news here. I had a OGKB x RHS go hermi on me and I didn't catch it in time. Got her two neighbors for sure; hopefully, the rest of the tent will be ok. I should've paid closer attention since it was the first run- laziness is gonna hurt me. Im afraid this round will be a huge bust.

I only popped three and the other two were males so hoping this is just bad luck but I'll be much more careful when i try the rest. 

Still loving GP though, cookies n chem is fantastic- some of the best smoke I've ever had. Tomahawk and sky pilot were also top notch. 

Just wanted to give a heads up to anyone running the ogkb x rhs to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 25, 2017)

Can we get a list of the most stable of the strains going? 

Any idea for a dumpster x in the future?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Sad day today. Went in to check the doc holidays and the chemy grapefruit smelling pheno had a few balls popping out in the lowers. The other one looked good no signs of balls, everything else in the room is good as well, so I assume it was just the one. I aggressively lollipopped them and will keep a close eye on them from here on out. Must be that old man purps hermy genes showing lmao


Thank you for the info. Negative real facts make a thread like this more valuable. It paints a fuller and more real picture of what our experience with GPS is like. Ultimately, that kind of info can be of great value to Gu or any open minded breeder. Love Greenpoint.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

Lots of" NEW MEMBERS" with herm and germ issues! PRETTY CONVENIENT!
they're all stable buddy. 
Can we get a moderator please before the crap storm starts. 
Oh and yeah yeah "I'm just here telling it how it is, keeping it real" lol whatever dudes


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

Not directed at @EGrower 
but you know who are. No posts, no pics, no mention of a check on your own setup for issues. Just the "they hermed and wrecked my crop" I suppose you've fictitiously grown for decades too, never had a problem.
And zero germ seriously that's on you my man. Mosey on over to the kiddy pool and bone up on germ techniques.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

Some of my most valued personal beans will herm if slightly provoked as it is a survival trait in our plants. Many strains are poly hybreeds and many of these are the descendants of a hermie mom and so those traits are present. Sharing real experiences only adds to what we know. Flaming someone or their seeds is bullshit and pretty easy to spot as flame throwers throw flames on every forum they infest.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not directed at e grower
> but you know who are. No posts, no pics, no mention of a check on your own setup for issues. Just the "they hermed and wrecked my crop" I suppose you've fictitiously grown for decades too, never had a problem.
> And zero germ seriously that's on you my man. Mosey on over to the kiddy pool and bone up on germ techniques.


Quote me next time tough guy.

Zero germ has NOTHING to do with my techniques. Look at the beans I got.

They were CLEARLY plucked from an old crop. If you don't like what gets posted have the mod only delete it so it doesn't offend you.

I've gotten SEVERAL packs of GPS seeds. Just got another last night in fact. Go throw shade somewhere else or be man enough to quote someone if you like calling folks out.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

I've grown hundreds of chem crosses. yep, the strain has some confusion in it, just like it has some variegation too, not tmv btw.
Gu gear is legit chemdog gear I swear by Shiva..I would know. I didnt buy into his gear for hype only for the chance his cut was legit without issue and his hybridization choices is that of us dreamers.

His seeds have mostly been the quickest purchased seeds germinating most often over night! Only my made ones are this fresh until now. His shipping is lightning fast , packaging is superior and seeds are out and in my box in a few days.

I've got dozens and dozens of Gu gear in veg and flower and not one has shown any variegation or sexual confusion. I'll be the first to share here if i see either. Its very important to me to monitor all new genetics, murder some, push some, pull others, etc. I have copies with only one difference going= they're grounded to the earth while the other half of the garden is not. I notice everything, I have to. I've got seriously ill people counting on it. NO hiccups here since 2008 except a wicked 2 week power out. I remedied that this month with a 22kw standby gen for my entire property including the grow room! thats how important it is to me.

I have a bottle of Reverse on standby now, as a couple of my current generation TD gear has shown confusion, one small fan leaf treatment and cured forever, just like in 08 when I bought the bottle. even if I see the confusion here its not a deal breaker for me I have the cure and nobody else uses it (?)lol its used in the greenhouse industry too. cheap effective, elusive too.

Gu gear has been a game changer for me, my patients and my garden. I'm honestly refreshed by this new crop of genetic wonders.
I could care no less about dribble and drama. ALL new selections should be monitored closely for any issues including sexual confusion we all know that. If I sold clones I would correct this issue first with the donor. I do not wish for Gu to correct anything in his lines. I want them exactly as they are coming to me, maybe a little more often is all.

I had one small issue awhile ago I was willing to eat but nope gu heard about it and did more
than expected to make me forget all about it.

and again, to the bonehead who stole my Jelly Pie's , yeah you know who you are too so yeah,  (x2 even)


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not directed at @EGrower
> but you know who are. No posts, no pics, no mention of a check on your own setup for issues. Just the "they hermed and wrecked my crop" I suppose you've fictitiously grown for decades too, never had a problem.
> And zero germ seriously that's on you my man. Mosey on over to the kiddy pool and bone up on germ techniques.





hillbill said:


> Some of my most valued personal beans will herm if slightly provoked as it is a survival trait in our plants. Many strains are poly hybreeds and many of these are the descendants of a hermie mom and so those traits are present. Sharing real experiences only adds to what we know. Flaming someone or their seeds is bullshit and pretty easy to spot as flame throwers throw flames on every forum they infest.



we also should be fair. Issues do happen with germination and seed selection. Employees dont always do their job as they were instructed either and shit happens. I got no excuse only remedies when I saw an issue. never happened again though. 
egrower might be a schmuck or maybe he got a lame pack too? shit does happen. happened to me. Ima given him nother chance I think


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Quote me next time tough guy.
> 
> Zero germ has NOTHING to do with my techniques. Look at the beans I got.
> 
> ...


Post pictures to back up your claims.

Not trying to be a dick, we all got shit when first showed up. Gotta prove what you say is true before people will take your word for things. They aren't just going to believe a new guy.

That said I don't think his comment was directed at you. I could be wrong.

Again I'm not trying to be rude or take sides, if you got issues that's between gu&u.. It is how it is.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Post pictures to back up your claims.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, we all got shit when first showed up. Gotta prove what you say is true before people will take your word for things. They aren't just going to believe a new guy.
> 
> ...



Pages 127 -129 of this thread had pics. As far as having an issue...I dont. I spoke with GU and thats why the pic of the new sorter was posted. The batch I got was OLD stock. It is what it is. I got new stock and those seeds were nearly triple the size for the same strain. Thats EXACTLY why I posted in the first place. Thats why I took pics and thats why I chose to pop the smaller beans anyways. Just to see if they were viable. They were not.

I can say out of the 6 packs of GU gear that I have the first pack of Shuteye x Stardawg were the ONLY ones that had the issue of smaller (than normal) beans.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

The 2 strains I did fromGPS were awesome (black Gold and Hibernate) with the Hibernate being the most relaxing I have known. Hard Indica hitter. Couch bondage. Broad spectrum body banger! My seeds are all small in this strain.

Got the Black Gold to begin to see about the Chem family. One of my faves already. Black Gold allows creativity without the nervousness and does not pin you to the couch. Excellent. Dank loud and wonderful.

Hoping for 2 Knight Rider to be female also. Apparent slow starters but we're building more root than green. Now early after switch they are really bangin'!

Seeds do germ most all the time and very fast at that. I think I had one not germ. If in towels in 24 hours!

Funny, but I just got some BOG beans that are like coconuts.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm pretty stoked... I got the golden goat cross last night in the auction. I wanted to get that durban cross too but waited too long. And yea....Jelly Pie...gonna have to wait til more are back in stock.

Has anyone started storing any male pollen for breeding?


----------



## bighitter420 (Jun 26, 2017)

I posted about the ogkb x rhs herm issue because these are new and I thought others who purchased the same seeds, and gu himself, may want to know about a potential issue. 

Nothing more.

As I also stated I have had great success with other GP products and I am definitely a fan and a good customer.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Quote me next time tough guy.
> 
> Zero germ has NOTHING to do with my techniques. Look at the beans I got.
> 
> ...


Here's your quote. Have a nice day!


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's your quote. Have a nice day!


Thanks!!

Keep it green side up!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

@fukkeneveryone......


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> I'm pretty stoked... I got the golden goat cross last night in the auction. I wanted to get that durban cross too but waited too long. And yea....Jelly Pie...gonna have to wait til more are back in stock.
> 
> Has anyone started storing any male pollen for breeding?


no, but tehe, I have a sample of every male plant in stasis. Little test tubes under a small cfl, dozens of them now, some last for years. I can take them out and root them to start over or clone a piece from them. Not sure If I'll ever need/use the boys but though tit to be a good thing to do for now. rascal Gu I hear has already lost at least one fine genetic wonder I heard and when it happens again....those 10k cuts he talks about....well they gonna come from me now......


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no, but tehe, I have a sample of every male plant in stasis. Little test tubes under a small cfl, dozens of them now, some last for years. I can take them out and root them to start over or clone a piece from them. Not sure If I'll ever need/use the boys but though tit to be a good thing to do for now. rascal Gu I hear has already lost at least one fine genetic wonder I heard and when it happens again....those 10k cuts he talks about....well they gonna come from me now......


Keeping stocks for tissue culture!? 
Thats a forward thinking gardener, good to know for sure.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Keeping stocks for tissue culture!?
> Thats a forward thinking gardener, good to know for sure.


not really tissue culture. they stay in the same state as when I put them in there. they get a bit of callous at the wound
but I've got them right finally. sterile technique is frikken tough in the closet but I manage to keep many viable for a long time.
better than moms, no roots=no plant counts.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> I posted about the ogkb x rhs herm issue because these are new and I thought others who purchased the same seeds, and gu himself, may want to know about a potential issue.
> 
> Nothing more.
> 
> As I also stated I have had great success with other GP products and I am definitely a fan and a good customer.


This is not uncommon with cookie crosses. 
Some times that's how the cookie crumbles. 
I feel your pain, though. I am still pulling a ton of seeds out of my last crop from a blue cross going Jenner on me. It's always that plant in the back, for me, that looks fine from a distance that herms and pollutes my flowers.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> not really tissue culture. they stay in the same state as when I put them in there. they get a bit of callous at the wound
> but I've got them right finally. sterile technique is frikken tough in the closet but I manage to keep many viable for a long time.
> better than moms, no roots=no plant counts.


Could you maybe explain this further. up here in Canuckville we're gonna be legal next July. But there's a 4 plant limit and they must be under 3 feet. This could be a life saver if I could do it right


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Could you maybe explain this further. up here in Canuckville we're gonna be legal next July. But there's a 4 plant limit and they must be under 3 feet. This could be a life saver if I could do it right


pm sent


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

Well this is awkward. I'm not recieving PMs. DA Fuq?

I was asked once before by @torontoke if I got his PMs and I figured I was getting em all. Now I feel like I missed something lol...

@everyone if I ain't responded it's not cause I hate you lol. No wonder I've felt some cold shoulders lol.

edit: should be fixed now. All my settings were right, but I changed em and changed em back. seems to be working now....


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Sad day today. Went in to check the doc holidays and the chemy grapefruit smelling pheno had a few balls popping out in the lowers. The other one looked good no signs of balls, everything else in the room is good as well, so I assume it was just the one. I aggressively lollipopped them and will keep a close eye on them from here on out. Must be that old man purps hermy genes showing lmao


Howdy EGrower, Sorry to hear about your issues with the Doc Holiday. Having a possibly unseen breakout of pollen in the garden can bring down the price of an OZ/LB (even a few grams) very easily. I only want you growing the best cannabis to make sure you can get top dollar for the final product. This is one of the reasons the Monster Cookies and PBOG hybrids (Add RHS male to that list, more later) were pulled from the shelves and genetics were tossed. The progeny of these parents were not up to par and were giving people real problems.

The Wild West Series is a different story. While the Chemdog line is known to have some stability issues, the Stardawg stud I use for breeding is ROCK SOLID. I have countless reports of the Wild West Series not only performing well in mediocre environments but exceeding expectations with dialed in rooms. I've seen it with my own eyes in the small town of Humacao, Puerto Rico were pharmaceutical drug makers abandoned airfield sized warehouses now being used for the cultivation of medical cannabis, specifically Greenpoint Seeds, by @Sackmastaflex (Instagram). Many many Doc Holiday were popped and great phenos were found. Instability was not observed or reported. That's just the facts.

Now this is not to discount your experience, your problems were valid and need to be addressed. If you say you had a problem, then you had a problem. That's how I have to look at it or I could miss some big red flags. But other causes need to be addressed and marked off before labeling the cross as not stable, and not stable under what conditions.

This brings me to a big announcement and what I think is a first for the cannabis seed industry. That is to offer a 100% Guarantee on Greenpoint Seeds services and products.

Now, I'm still working on the wording, guidelines, and limitations; but I want to offer a money-back guarantee on the shipping, germination, and even to go as far as the satisfaction with the final product. I know it seems risky to some not familiar with our processes and seeds, but if you know.... you know. I am confident in my product, my team, and the ability for us to deliver the best seed buying and seed growing experience there is to offer, and those that have dealt with me in the past can attest to my long standing commitment to customer satisfaction.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

Awesome place to be right here!


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 26, 2017)

Two copper chem clones waiting for a opening in flowerroom ,smelling real nice


----------



## MistaRasta (Jun 26, 2017)

Have some Black gold's going as well as some Sky Pilots.

Got 10/11 on the Black gold and 12/12 on the sky pilots. Seeds popped vigorously and everything is solid so far, all phenos are strong and consistent.
Have one mutant pheno of the Black gold that topped itself and has a weird double vein thing going on.

Here's my favorite Black gold out of the batch. Nycd leaning with a short stacking profile. Dark waxy leaves with a texture I can't really describe..Cant wait to flower this one.






Here's the mutant Black gold that topped itself. Had some nutrient stuff going on from a late transplant but Is fully greened up now. VERY smelly stem run. Can't wait to see if this is a girl or a boy.






And the sky pilot. They all pretty much look like this, except for a couple of males I've already identified. A couple of other females are a lot bushier. Overall very very consistent so far. Dark waxy leaves, all have a stinky, stinky stem run as well...Beautiful plants @Gu~ can't wait to flower them out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Post pictures to back up your claims.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, we all got shit when first showed up. *Gotta prove what you say is true before people will take your word for things. * They aren't just going to believe a new guy.
> 
> ...


There are people posting in this thread that have no pics. So shouldn't this apply to all?
Not trying to start shit, just pointing out the obvious. 
So yeah, I agree 100%. Those that harp on, whether good review or bad should show some garden/set up pics or its all just hot air or parroted shit from the net.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

Sounds like some live where LEO is not a factor. Not the case in a backward place.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

MistaRasta said:


> Have some Black gold's going as well as some Sky Pilots.
> 
> Got 10/11 on the Black gold and 12/12 on the sky pilots. Seeds popped vigorously and everything is solid so far, all phenos are strong and consistent.
> Have one mutant pheno of the Black gold that topped itself and has a weird double vein thing going on.
> ...





MistaRasta said:


> Have some Black gold's going as well as some Sky Pilots.
> 
> Got 10/11 on the Black gold and 12/12 on the sky pilots. Seeds popped vigorously and everything is solid so far, all phenos are strong and consistent.
> Have one mutant pheno of the Black gold that topped itself and has a weird double vein thing going on.
> ...



I like that you keep the clover in the pots. I used to do that on large outdoor pots as well.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> There are people posting in this thread that have no pics. So shouldn't this apply to all?
> Not trying to start shit, just pointing out the obvious.
> So yeah, I agree 100%. Those that harp on, whether good review or bad should show some garden/set up pics or its all just hot air or parroted shit from the net.



Thats half the reason I came onto this specific thread.

Last year I was gifted a star dawg clone and it did well. I liked it just as much as I do diesel. So I looked for seeds from what I thought was clone only. Luckily I found GPS and seen all the crosses. I was stoked. Made a few purchases and started looking for journals with ANY grow info. I couldn't find much if any information about grows, strain stability, and just general grow info. All I could find was drama about who was stealing/selling who's genes.

Personally Im a lurker. Old school grower that could care less about drama. I do my research and stay in the dark. I did find it odd that with all it's popularity there aren't many grow journals out there using GPS strains.

So I do agree that folks need to post pics good or bad so growers can get the info they need to stay updated on whats really going on.

Bottom line is we all like this strain and only want to further its development.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Sounds like some live where LEO is not a factor. Not the case in a backward place.


Not directed at you at all hill. My apologies if it came out that way.
Then again, I've never ever read a post from you that I didn't believe was 100% genuine.
No condescension. No fake authoritive posts. No drive-by-braggings seeking validation.
Just honest helpful posts. You really are an asset here and I'm sorry if I've come off like an ass


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not directed at you at all hill. My apologies if it came out that way.
> Then again, I've never ever read a post from you that I didn't believe was 100% genuine.
> No condescension. No fake authoritive posts. No drive-by-braggings seeking validation.
> Just honest helpful posts. You really are an asset here and I'm sorry if I've come off like ass


Thanks, just too old, too happy and a bit too careful at times. As above this is an awesome thread to be at. Carry on!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm going to rejoin the Greenpoint Parade.
These packs are getting wet tonight. Sorry, TriFi, I promise to start you on the next round.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm going to rejoin the Greenpoint Parade.
> These packs are getting wet tonight. Sorry, TriFi, I promise to start you on the next round.
> View attachment 3967654


You have Trifi and aren't starting it?!?!?

Damn nice line up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks. I'm going for the most Chem, I have and +1 of another cross. I've heard good things about the gunslinger.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's your quote. Have a nice day!


Listen I came off rough but cant apologize. 
Reading this thread and others, I've watched gu claw his way to the top. 
I watched people from TD and a few others try to sabotage his success unfairly, using the new acount and chiming in, or an old account that hasn't been used
The dudes bent over backwards to make his way and when someone even hints at dissatisfaction he's on it like white on rice. 
He took care of you and made it right but the way I see it you're on here after the fact. 
Why should guys like him even try to be decent people when he's gotta take crap after making it right. 
I'll back off, you sound legit. But we've gotta look out for people like gu cause they're disappearing fast. 
I'm gonna speak up for my home team. 
And I stand by the ten not germinated for the other guy comment. 
I'm popping bag seed from 1998 soma crap with 50 percent germ after being kept in a suitcase in a hot storage rental building. 
Take it or leave it.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

Soma nycd f3s circa 1998. Tossed to the birds last fall. Birds won't eat em


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Listen I came off rough but cant apologize.
> Reading this thread and others, I've watched gu claw his way to the top.
> I watched people from TD and a few others try to sabotage his success unfairly, using the new acount and chiming in, or an old account that hasn't been used
> The dudes bent over backwards to make his way and when someone even hints at dissatisfaction he's on it like white on rice.
> ...


Gu seems pretty adept at dealing with adversity going up against the likes of Top Dawg.
So many other breeders threads have gone to shit after the H-bombs were dropping, like Tony Greens Tortured Beans, who's breeder questioned his trolls sexual orientation and now his thread is closed.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu seems pretty adept at dealing with adversity going up against the likes of Top Dawg.
> So many other breeders threads have gone to shit after the H-bombs were dropping, like Tony Greens Tortured Beans, who's breeder questioned his trolls sexual orientation and now his thread is closed.


Yeah I'll drop it. He can take care oF himself. It just sucks watching


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

It's like watching wwf and believin it's real lol 
you really root for the dude.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yeah I'll drop it. He can take care oF himself. It just sucks watching


I didn't mean you Morg, sometimes the breeders get out of hand, but Gu is cool, calm and collective and is now offering 100% satisfaction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

I for one want to hear the good the bad and the ugly. I don't give a flying fig who the "breeder" is. 

Jumping on folks who have had issues discourages honest feedback.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm going to rejoin the Greenpoint Parade.
> These packs are getting wet tonight. Sorry, TriFi, I promise to start you on the next round.
> View attachment 3967654


You throwin down whole packs of all four!? 
Oh I'm definitely taggin along for this ride...


----------



## the gnome (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> You have Trifi and aren't starting it?!?!?
> 
> Damn nice line up.


what's tri-fi?
was it the polar bear Xs?
Ive seen it mentioned a few times but never in depth discussion about it
I'm always missing the good ones


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what's tri-fi?
> was it the polar bear Xs?
> I'm always missing the boat


I believe Trifi is Triangle Kush X Fire OG

Cannardo made Trifi according to seedfinder, not sure how accurate it is anymore, then Gu~ crossed it into his Stardawg.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Tri_Fi_x_Star_Dawg/Greenpoint_Seeds/

One of the ones I missed out on.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what's tri-fi?
> was it the polar bear Xs?
> Ive seen it mentioned a few times but never in depth discussion about it
> I'm always missing the good ones


 ( Triangle Kush/Fire OG) x (Chem 4/Tres Dawg)


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> You throwin down whole packs of all four!?
> Oh I'm definitely taggin along for this ride...


I think I can manage it but it will be tight. I've got a room finishing in a few weeks and am not too happy with my latest seed runs. Except for my Locktite and Gorilla Bubble cuts, and some CSI Fems, and Karma Gear, I'm starting over.
I have confidence Greenpoint will see me through


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 26, 2017)

One of the ones I missed out on.[/QUOTE said:


> Says it's in stock at Oregon green seeds


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

I started half packs (well 4 each so not really half) of Tri-Fi, Tombstone and Tomahawk.
I only started a few of each because I have no doubt it will only take one female each to find fire....plus it allows me a bigger variety in my grow.

Edited to add, I got Tri-FI from Oregon Green Seeds and last I checked they had a couple Polar Bear Xs left


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

shhhhhh.....thats where I go to get the ones I cant find on the GPS site...sssshhhh don't tell anyone else


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I started half packs (well 4 each so not really half) of Tri-Fi, Tombstone and Tomahawk.
> I only started a few of each because I have no doubt it will only take one female each to find fire....plus it allows me a bigger variety in my grow.
> 
> Edited to add, I got Tri-FI from Oregon Green Seeds and last I checked they had a couple Polar Bear Xs left


I haven't seen a report on done on TriFi X Stardawg, so I hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> I believe Trifi is Triangle Kush X Fire OG
> 
> Cannardo made Trifi according to seedfinder, not sure how accurate it is anymore, then Gu~ crossed it into his Stardawg.
> 
> ...


As soon as I heard what the genetics were I was all over it. 

I'm more excited about this then anything else I have going. 

Check Oregon Green Seeds. You might get lucky


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> shhhhhh.....thats where I go to get the ones I cant find on the GPS site...sssshhhh don't tell anyone else


So they are legit? I seen it there I just didn't know if they were a legit bank or some shysters 

I wonder if they ship to Canada for a reasonable rate. FUCK! that's a nope. Lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> shhhhhh.....thats where I go to get the ones I cant find on the GPS site...sssshhhh don't tell anyone else


I know I know, lol. Just like Fight Club

I recently lost my laptop to a chipmunk incident (yes a chipmunk) and losing all the seedbanks in my favorites list was nearly as devastating as losing access to my pics. I can take new pics and probably retrieve the old, but damned if I can remember all the seedbanks I had saved.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know I know, lol. Just like Fight Club
> 
> I recently lost my laptop to a chipmunk incident (yes a chipmunk) and losing all the seedbanks in my favorites list was nearly as devastating as losing access to my pics


Ok, you can't just say a Chipmunk killed your laptop without a full story. Spill the beans


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> So they are legit? I seen it there I just didn't know if they were a legit bank or some shysters
> 
> I wonder if they ship to Canada for a reasonable rate. FUCK! that's a nope. Lol.



Ive gotten several packs of beans from OGS. Deb the owner/breeder is LEGIT old school. Takes time with her strains/crosses. Definitely not a pollen chucker.

She has alot to offer thats not your mainstream club varieties. If you grow outdoors, look into what she has to offer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> As soon as I heard what the genetics were I was all over it.
> 
> I'm more excited about this then anything else I have going.
> 
> Check Oregon Green Seeds. You might get lucky


I read somewhere that many breeders have tried to cross Triangle Kush with Fire Og, but for some reason it wouldn't take, but Cannarado did it and then he lost it.


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Ive gotten several packs of beans from OGS. Deb the owner/breeder is LEGIT old school. Takes time with her strains/crosses. Definitely not a pollen chucker.
> 
> She has alot to offer thats not your mainstream club varieties. If you grow outdoors, look into what she has to offer.



I wish I could afford the mastodon and pachyderm.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I wish I could afford the mastodon and pachyderm.



Ill go halfs on a pack of the GORILLA GRAPE!!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Ill go halfs on a pack of the GORILLA GRAPE!!


I'm still pining for the next gu chem or diesel. Stuck digging dinosaur bones. 

Sorry for the schizo fit man. Youre an ok dude! Good hunting.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm still pining for the next gu chem or diesel. Stuck digging dinosaur bones.
> 
> Sorry for the schizo fit man. Youre an ok dude! Good hunting.



All good man...no worries!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Ok, you can't just say a Chipmunk killed your laptop without a full story. Spill the beans


LOL....here ya go.
Post taken from the Bodhi thread. I wanted to add a smoke report for the Blood Orange x Genius Thai pics I had up. Uploaded the pics to my laptop, deleted them from the SD card and the next morning all hell broke loose. Heres the original post.

_Hello Bodhi-Heads, I took a bunch of garden shots and finished bud pics to go with a smoke report I prepared but complete and utter chaos broke out in the Tangerine household today and I've lost access to ALL my pics...again! 

Earlier today my daughers asshole cat brought a chipmunk in the house.
It broke free and ran like hell for its life.
The other cats went apeshit and started pinponging all over my living room, unwilling to give up their prey.
Everyone else jumped in and tried to help the little guy make it to freedom.
It was mayhem. Like something out of a bad comedy and I shit you not - The Beach Boys "I get around" was blaring the whole time from my daughters bedroom. 

My laptop was in the path of destruction and is now on the floor with a broken screen. 

Oh, the chipmunk? Yeah, he lived. The little fuckers outside eating up all the birdfood while I sit here waiting for this new laptop to update. 
_

The song is STILL stuck in my head


Round round get around I get around......


----------



## the gnome (Jun 26, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> ( Triangle Kush/Fire OG) x (Chem 4/Tres Dawg)


now that sound like a lethal.....
has anyone here grown it out with pics?
I;d be very interested in running those


----------



## morgwar (Jun 26, 2017)

Lfmao damn I needed that


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2017)

Bonfire - Greenpoint Seeds
(TrFi x Stardawg)








This is a pic from the trip to @sackmastaflex's facility


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Bonfire - Greenpoint Seeds
> (TrFi x Stardawg)
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a general idea of when/if this one will be back?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Do you have a general idea of when/if this one will be back?


Unfortunately never. Mom was lost.
I'd have to get it back from Kirby (CurbsideConcentrates, Lazy Lion) he was the last person with the cut after Cannarado lost it. Who I got it from. he also gave me the Wookies #3 cut.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2017)

I have 6 seeds left, just checked. I could F2 but that's a super small pool. I'd have to get real lucky


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I have 6 seeds left, just checked. I could F2 but that's a super small pool. I'd have to get real lucky


I'd gift my pack back to you, if you wanted to make it 16 seeds to try and make an f2.
Unopened and kept in the fridge, near my homemade Kimchi.
BTW, has anyone on here f2'd the Stardawg crosses? I know @morgwar is going to do some crosses, but has anyone f2'd their favs?


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 27, 2017)

So thinking of trying raindance,has anyone given this one a run ?
Also just itching to start dynamite d but need to get stuff sorted first with aeroponic setup want to try it again


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 27, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> So thinking of trying raindance,has anyone given this one a run ?
> Also just itching to start dynamite d but need to get stuff sorted first with aeroponic setup want to try it again


I cut my first sample from Raindance. She is tight right and comes with a fight! She smells a little rotten, a little sweaty, a little sexy, some chemd fists, greasy quick finisher. I popped only a couple of these so far and fems I got are already keepers likely. her scent is a blast from my past.


----------



## kds710 (Jun 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I cut my first sample from Raindance. She is tight right and comes with a fight! She smells a little rotten, a little sweaty, a little sexy, some chemd fists, greasy quick finisher. I popped only a couple of these so far and fems I got are already keepers likely. her scent is a blast from my past.


reports like these are exactly what I hope for when a strain interests me glad I have a pack the raindance thanks to Gu


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 27, 2017)

kds710 said:


> reports like these are exactly what I hope for when a strain interests me glad I have a pack the raindance thanks to Gu


still wet and I shaved some samplings from my snipped bud. embarrassed I had forgotten all about this deadhead wonder, and thats just this particular bean, I cant wait to feel the others. the effects are great, still has some time to go I think but in a pinch I'd cut now without regrets, and I am taking more samples from her this morning so there. the meaty flashback is addicting, alright already, I'll bring a camera too.(@Tangerine_ )


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I have 6 seeds left, just checked. I could F2 but that's a super small pool. I'd have to get real lucky


probably best to send them along with my next order I'd say Gu....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd gift my pack back to you, if you wanted to make it 16 seeds to try and make an f2.
> Unopened and kept in the fridge, near my homemade Kimchi.
> BTW, has anyone on here f2'd the Stardawg crosses? I know @morgwar is going to do some crosses, but has anyone f2'd their favs?


I'd be willing to do the same or trade them out for some loose ones in future order, but....my pack is already opened and there are only 7 seeds left. 

The good news though, everything I threw in dirt is up, open and thriving. Barely a week in. 

Cant say the same for the White Lotus I started a couple days ago. I knew they were older so I threw them in a shot glass and completely forgot about them. Pretty sure I drown those ones but that's what I get for foolin on the net and not payin attention.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jun 27, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> Some bad news here. I had a OGKB x RHS go hermi on me and I didn't catch it in time. Got her two neighbors for sure; hopefully, the rest of the tent will be ok. I should've paid closer attention since it was the first run- laziness is gonna hurt me. Im afraid this round will be a huge bust.
> 
> I only popped three and the other two were males so hoping this is just bad luck but I'll be much more careful when i try the rest.
> 
> ...


Of my 4 OGKBxRHS, the 2 I had in flower both hermed. One started throwing sacs at week 5, lots of them. The other had 1 sac and a few nanners at the same time. It also had 2 or 3 buds that threw off some beans, most likely pollinated by the other 1. I put another into flower a few weeks ago and am keeping a close eye on it. 

Attached is a photo of the 3rd one. It's 30 days in, not nearly as frosty as the previous 2.

Other than that the rest of my GPS is looking nice.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 27, 2017)

I did my planting today. I plant directly in party cups, with coco, H2O and a dash of H2O2.
I was a bit bummed to only find 9 seeds of Black Gold, but as I finished with Copper Chem, there were 13 seeds.

I'm feeling pretty lucky about this number 13. It's a good omen, 13 stands for M and M stands for Mota.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 28, 2017)

a snap of my Raindance sample. This is the first Gu gear I've smoked.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> a snap of my Raindance sample. This is the first Gu gear I've smoked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968609


Looks nice!
This has got to be the first picture I've seen come you.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 28, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks nice!
> This has got to be the first picture I've seen come you.


only the _first pic_ of gu's gear. I've posted a couple others recently I had filed. 

but hey, could just be a pic I swiped online to look cool until school starts again right.....


----------



## higher self (Jun 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> a snap of my Raindance sample. This is the first Gu gear I've smoked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968609


Man that shit looks killer with that lil foxtailing going on


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 28, 2017)

higher self said:


> Man that shit looks killer with that lil foxtailing going on


no special feed or treatment. smoke is meaty,skunky, deadhead og to the max, effects are had on first exhale, third is a vacation


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jun 28, 2017)

Just finished up some Kosher Alien X Monster Cookies. I've had these seeds since the first day Greenpoint first started to offer seeds. Sadly, most were some how smashed, and I usually baby all my seeds. Anyway, out of the 4 that sprouted, 1 was a mutant and 2 were boys. This one girl was left..... And she was a MONSTER. She grew bigger than past crops of Blue dream, and much denser. I grew out an entire room of Gorilla Glue with her and some Pre-soviet x Star Dawg and she stood out from a mile away due to her size and much larger buds. I was expecting some oily, gresey, skunky, Kush, Chem funk... Nope, it smells like sweet Grape fruit. Smells so wonderfu, and I think it smells better than Cinderella 99 grapefruit cut I had. Can't wait for a smoke report. She's on the drying rack, pictured here, as I type this. Wish I had taken a full plant pic, but that will be for the future.


----------



## bubbahaze (Jun 28, 2017)

Tarnation x stardawg GU will it be back?


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 28, 2017)

1st pic was 24hrs ago...

All the rest were just now...game on!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 28, 2017)

Greenpoint seeds have germed very quickly for me. Service fast too. Very easy to order right now and have seedlings by the 4th!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 28, 2017)

what if Shoreline's Og met Gu's Stardawg?

anyone?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what if Shoreline's Og met Gu's Stardawg?
> 
> anyone?


I still grow his Strawberry. I have a nice pheno I've run since winter, smells and tastes so good and potent AF. I will probably cross it with something of Gu's


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 28, 2017)

puffntuff said:


> Thcbay just listed some greenpoint seeds.


Hands off the OG x polar bear.lol


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 28, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd be willing to do the same or trade them out for some loose ones in future order, but....my pack is already opened and there are only 7 seeds left.
> 
> The good news though, everything I threw in dirt is up, open and thriving. Barely a week in.
> 
> Cant say the same for the White Lotus I started a couple days ago. I knew they were older so I threw them in a shot glass and completely forgot about them. Pretty sure I drown those ones but that's what I get for foolin on the net and not payin attention.


I have Stardog F2's


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> a snap of my Raindance sample. This is the first Gu gear I've smoked.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3968609


Looks like it leans heavy on the DHOG side. I just cut down my DHOG cross and I'm diggin it. Once cured up a bit I imagine I'll be reaching for this one a lot.
I can only imagine what the the SD adds.
How long did yours go?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

That sample I thought was 60 ish was actually 70 ish from light change. 
I harvested this morning. only regret is not vegging longer for the sexing rush, but I've got multiple copies in now, and 
6 or so more beans to check some day.

The two fems I have are completely different. The tall larger bud one is not heavy on the nose but it does have something chemmy going on. I vegged that one twice as long and she's almost 3x the height. we got a few weeks for that one, but the first wins my
deadheadog search. this one blows away the others I've stored. cant wait for the other beans, no more half pack popping for me, all or nothing now on. (fkkn plant counts)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> only the _first pic_ of gu's gear. I've posted a couple others recently I had filed.
> 
> but hey, could just be a pic I swiped online to look cool until school starts again right.....


Nah, plenty of posters have tried that trick, but some of the members here are pretty sluthy and out them quick. 
I remember a thread where this "big talker" started posting pics and low and behold, he posted one that belonged to a member here. I think it was stows pic.
Funny shit. Kids will be kids


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm barely apt to post a pic here as you suspect, cant imagine what fuss it takes to swipe one and claim it as your own...
silly boys
but now, I got out my old digi camera, the kind with no gps, new batteries, and a cord to connect to my computer! on top of the world now, look out. might start a chem pic thread with my antique cam, how nostalgic.
anyway to mark or follow the pic as its downloaded from here for instance?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

110 film is getting hard to find.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jun 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nah, plenty of posters have tried that trick, but some of the members here are pretty sluthy and out them quick.
> I remember a thread where this "big talker" started posting pics and low and behold, he posted one that belonged to a member here. I think it was stows pic.
> Funny shit. Kids will be kids


oh man I'm sorry I missed that one lol. When your pics are good enough to steal you're doing somthing right.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> whatcha feeding?


I keep it pretty simple.

Veg

AgSil 16H
Floralicious
Maxigro
Flower

Aqua Flakes
Bud XL
Floralicious
M.O.A.B.
I run Maxigro into flower for the first 2 weeks, and my silica until stretch is done. 




Bakersfield said:


> Now, I know why you use 8 to 10 feedings a day.
> I've considered using 100% perlite for DTW, but I haven't found any good examples of its performance until now.
> 
> @ what ec do you feed?


Typically veg at about 1.0 to 1.4, and max out at about 2.0 during flower, depending on the strain.

The all perlite is something that I have been running for years and really like a lot. If you have any questions let me know. Like you mentioned, there is not a lot of info out there.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

Just confirmed 2 Knight Rider girls and two phenos emerging as one is getting rangy and bushy, the other a shorter bushy frame. 15 days from flip. Third GPS as well as third Star Dawg cross. 

My wife seems to think the Hibernate is extremely and immediately relaxing. Me too.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

@everyone 

TriFi or Black Gold, which one is a must have right now in my garden?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just confirmed 2 Knight Rider girls and two phenos emerging as one is getting rangy and bushy, the other a shorter bushy frame. 15 days from flip. Third GPS as well as third Star Dawg cross.
> 
> My wife seems to think the Hibernate is extremely and immediately relaxing. Me too.


havent opened my knight riders yet, but sure am looking forward to. I like bush


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @everyone
> 
> TriFi or Black Gold, which one is a must have right now in my garden?


I have flowered one Black Gold and it is about as good as anything I have any experience with. A fave already. Average yield and taste and effect very robust. A little different to each person but really liked without exception.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @everyone
> 
> TriFi or Black Gold, which one is a must have right now in my garden?


I started with Black Gold because I haven't grown many of the chems just yet and Onycd X Stardawg looks good on paper.
I haven't seen any reviews on the TrIfi X Stardawg.
@Feijao mentioned that TriFi reminded him of The White leaning phenos of WiFi Og. 
I'm thinking frosty hand grenade sized hashy Og and chem funk buds.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking frosty hand grenade sized hashy Og and chem funk buds.


That sounds like heaven!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @everyone
> 
> TriFi or Black Gold, which one is a must have right now in my garden?


Oh just do both. You know you want to. 

Besides, theres no where near enough reports for these.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 29, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh just do both. You know you want to.
> 
> Besides, theres no where near enough reports for these.



Agreed.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm saving some extra $$ this paycheck in hopes of a 4th of July sale on the GPS site!!

Ordered Sunday night got new beans today...gotta love that.

Adding that golden goat cross to the mix...pretty stoked!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jun 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @everyone
> 
> TriFi or Black Gold, which one is a must have right now in my garden?


Both are fire, from what I've read. Tri fi has small yields compared to the black gold and is likely going to be a little finicky. But Tri-Fi does sound amazing.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 29, 2017)

Black Gold going down !

tri fi this winter


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

Doc Holiday 25 days - I got 5 ladies but this one is my favorite so far based on her structure/stacking and her smell.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 29, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Doc Holiday 25 days - I got 5 ladies but this one is my favorite so far based on her structure/stacking and her smell.
> 
> View attachment 3969290




Looks stanky danky...good job!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I started with Black Gold because I haven't grown many of the chems just yet and Onycd X Stardawg looks good on paper.
> I haven't seen any reviews on the TrIfi X Stardawg.
> @Feijao mentioned that TriFi reminded him of The White leaning phenos of WiFi Og.
> I'm thinking frosty hand grenade sized hashy Og and chem funk buds.


I am a novice at the Chem and OG Kush way of life. Just tryin'to feel my way around. Ready for a long and delightfully strange trip!


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am a novice at the Chem and OG Kush way of life. Just tryin'to feel my way around. Ready for a long and delightfully strange trip!



What strains are you more accustomed to? Just curious..

I'm in the Sac Valley and chem/diesel/kush/og's are mainstays in most growers line ups.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 29, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Doc Holiday 25 days - I got 5 ladies but this one is my favorite so far based on her structure/stacking and her smell.


Fan leaf frost at 25 days is almost always a good sign! Looking good, please keep us informed!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Fan leaf frost at 25 days is almost always a good sign! Looking good, please keep us informed!



Thanks will do. I'll def post more in 3-4 weeks and dried bud shots too.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 29, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> Doc Holiday 25 days - I got 5 ladies but this one is my favorite so far based on her structure/stacking and her smell.
> 
> View attachment 3969290


I'm loving the Doc's I grew out. I had three different phenotypes and all of them were nice. Enjoy the ride, you're going to end up with some wonderful nugs.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> What strains are you more accustomed to? Just curious..
> 
> I'm in the Sac Valley and chem/diesel/kush/og's are mainstays in most growers line ups.


Old Purple Haze, Sensi NL, Peak Seed NL, Sweet Skunk and crosses and c99. Also a couple of local Old school outlaw outdoor lines with Afghan roots of many years.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jun 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I'm loving the Doc's I grew out. I had three different phenotypes and all of them were nice. Enjoy the ride, you're going to end up with some wonderful nugs.


Hell yea I loved the Stardawg Bx1 so I'm sure to love this one!



hillbill said:


> Old Purple Haze, Sensi NL, Peak Seed NL, Sweet Skunk and crosses and c99. Also a couple of local Old school outlaw outdoor lines with Afghan roots of many years.


I like your style dude we grow the same stuff. Greenpoint, PSBC and Bodhi.

I think we're from the same province too if my memory serves me. You my long lost brother?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 29, 2017)

Not from a province but a state in the lower forty eight. Lurked for many years before even posting here. The Bodhi and Greenpoint lines are exciting but Peak Something is always somewhere. Still have some unreleased Haze/Blueberry from Peak that is rushy on the inhale.

Got some BOG beans gonna get a go also! The Peak stuff is most times so much like each other they look nearly the same like clones. Never a hermie in 5 years of Peak.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Old Purple Haze, Sensi NL, Peak Seed NL, Sweet Skunk and crosses and c99. Also a couple of local Old school outlaw outdoor lines with Afghan roots of many years.



Those are all quality...you'll enjoy the relaxation that the og kush's have to offer..I enjoy the chemy/diesels during the daytime myself.


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 29, 2017)

blue.ash said:


> Agreed.


I concur


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 29, 2017)

John Dieselman said:


> I concur


...


Tangerine_ said:


> Looks like it leans heavy on the DHOG side. I just cut down my DHOG cross and I'm diggin it. Once cured up a bit I imagine I'll be reaching for this one a lot.
> I can only imagine what the the SD adds.
> How long did yours go?


Lookin' pretty proper piiiiiump!!! YUMMY!!!


----------



## John Dieselman (Jun 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I'm loving the Doc's I grew out. I had three different phenotypes and all of them were nice. Enjoy the ride, you're going to end up with some wonderful nugs.


That crew is absolutely KILLIN IT!!! 
We have OG x Polar Bear OG on the way.
It doesn't specify what OG "cut" was used.
But they responded to my email right away. Listing several heirloom OG moms that got boinked by the PBOG stud. I am quite satisfied. Ghost, WiFi, Triangle, Hell's, & maybe a couple more. I'd love to see a LouisXIII out there.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 30, 2017)

Popped some garlix and cackleberrry today. 

Jamoka in flower week 2


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2017)

Knight Rider 2 weeks in and 2 confirmed girls that are full of sugar at first emergence multiple flower clusters. The little buds just sparkle. Both are growinfast with lots of small leaves and not the firmest stems. LST is great with these. More OG and Chem education and adventure!


----------



## morgwar (Jun 30, 2017)

Never imagined being sad that a yellow plant turns green. 2 weeks in flower copper chem 3ft 7 inches


The second pick is dynamite #1 and the third is a topped blackgold #2
The two black gold and two Dynamite are 3ft tall even. Next run I'll only go 4 plants, but this is for fun and education so im gonna let em pack the tent and treat it like a Scrog


----------



## morgwar (Jun 30, 2017)

I'll post individual out of tent photos on my thread.
One of the lower branches of copper was selected to be PolinaTed by a buddys 9lb hammer awesome genotype with a Skunky plastic smell


----------



## mrfreshy (Jun 30, 2017)

Tom Cruise is putting some love on a lower limb of David Hasselhoff 1 and 2 this weekend.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 30, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Tom Cruise is putting some love on a lower limb of David Hasselhoff 1 and 2 this weekend.....
> View attachment 3970128
> View attachment 3970130
> View attachment 3970131


Haha, you named your girls David Hasselhoff, lol.


----------



## blue.ash (Jun 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'll post individual out of tent photos on my thread.
> One of the lower branches of copper was selected to be PolinaTed by a buddys 9lb hammer awesome genotype with a Skunky plastic smell


I wanted to like that twice.


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jun 30, 2017)

Tomahawk


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Haha, you named your girls David Hasselhoff, lol.


Think deeper with the names


----------



## Feijao (Jul 1, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The second pick is dynamite #1 and the third is a topped blackgold #2
> The two black gold and two Dynamite are 3ft tall even. Next run I'll only go 4 plants, but this is for fun and education so im gonna let em pack the tent and treat it like a Scrog


Copper, Black Gold, and Dynamite! Thanks so much for the show and comparing these strains for us. I can't wait for the smoke reports. Good Luck!



=Your Mom= said:


> View attachment 3970189
> Tomahawk


Looks great. Any other pictures or smoke report?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2017)

Only thing in hand in my house is Hibernate, so in the daytime you might call it Hypnotized or something. Very strong but ideally The Night Time is the Right Time. If you stop moving it is very hard to want to keep moving. No tolerance issues even though it's home alone.


----------



## Feijao (Jul 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Only thing in hand in my house is Hibernate, so in the daytime you might call it Hypnotized or something. Very strong but ideally The Night Time is the Right Time. If you stop moving it is very hard to want to keep moving. No tolerance issues even though it's home alone.


All these reports of Hibernate have almost made me pull the trigger on a pack or two. I run a cut of OGR's Fire Bubba that I am in love with. However, I am a big time Alien fan, so that would be cool. My FireBubba is a little slow in veg for my liking. Did your Hibernate veg at least at about a normal rate?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Copper, Black Gold, and Dynamite! Thanks so much for the show and comparing these strains for us. I can't wait for the smoke reports. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great. Any other pictures or smoke report?


The smoke was really really sour with some diesely funk in there too. Super potent and stinky!

I have a ton of pics. I used to instagram everything but I'm pretty tired of that place.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2017)

Hibernate vegged normally bu I flowered early because of a male spurt. My wife is demanding that this be in the garden, period! Her fave at night. Very much Indica on my two with little branching. Second plant a bit woody and spicy New leather shoe and nothing sweet or candy.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> The smoke was really really sour with some diesely funk in there too. Super potent and stinky!
> 
> I have a ton of pics. I used to instagram everything but I'm pretty tired of that place.


alright 420 chick, give up the goods. I wanna know how/what you fed these lovelies ?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> alright 420 chick, give up the goods. I wanna know how/what you fed these lovelies ?


I don't really know to be honest. My son brings me soil in big trash cans. He says all the goodies are in there and I should just water them. He brings me all the seeds too. I'd have no idea what to do without him.


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I don't really know to be honest. My son brings me soil in big trash cans. He says all the goodies are in there and I should just water them. He brings me all the seeds too. I'd have no idea what to do without him.


That is a good son. But I am curious how old your son is since your profile states that you are 28?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

J2M3S said:


> That is a good son. But I am curious how old your son is since your profile states that you are 28?


I didnt put my real birthday 
My son is 36 (the good one who brings me seeds and soil)
He better be a good boy, I never busted him when he smoked pot in the garage in high school. Moms know all.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

k, we'll assume that isnt your real picture either.. but then who's is it?


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> k, we'll assume that isnt your real picture either.. but then who's is it?


You shouldn't assume things, young man.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jul 1, 2017)

These Iron Horses will be going in the ground soon.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> You shouldn't assume things, young man.


well, you're shy about anon posting your age, bet yet not shy about posting your picture...doubt it is all=safe assumption


----------



## =Your Mom= (Jul 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> well, you're shy about anon posting your age, bet yet not shy about posting your picture...doubt it is all=safe assumption


I hope that's not sass I'm sensing young man. I will take you over my knee and give you a spanking!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 1, 2017)

=Your Mom= said:


> I hope that's not sass I'm sensing young man. I will take you over my knee and give you a spanking!



oh mama please do spank that sass from my tone


----------



## dySSyd (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Never imagined being sad that a yellow plant turns green. 2 weeks in flower copper chem 3ft 7 inches
> View attachment 3970089
> 
> The second pick is dynamite #1 and the third is a topped blackgold #2
> The two black gold and two Dynamite are 3ft tall even. Next run I'll only go 4 plants, but this is for fun and education so im gonna let em pack the tent and treat it like a Scrog


Very nice! did you top the black gold and dynamite?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Well this thread is taking a peculiar turn. Few pages of banter about credibility and bam...the nuttiness starts, LOL


----------



## Craigson (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's black gold getting her nodes filled in and a kinda cheesy dramatic shot of the three strains together. A little over a week in 12/12View attachment 3967185
> View attachment 3967182


Wher did you get that black gold pack?
All others ive seen have nycd in them but yours says its just chems on the pack


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Wher did you get that black gold pack?
> All others ive seen have nycd in them but yours says its just chems on the pack


? I've, to date picked up all my packs from greenpoint. 
Sorry if the photos blurry but it does say black gold. 
Either way its a great strain and I hope it comes back!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Oh hey you're right @Craigson 
Doesn't any one else's say that?


----------



## Craigson (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> ? I've, to date picked up all my packs from greenpoint.
> Sorry if the photos blurry but it does say black gold.
> Either way its a great strain and I hope it comes back!
> View attachment 3971063


Ya thats odd. I.can only find it listed one place and it says nycd x stardawg.
I just emailed em to see whats up


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2017)

same same
ONYCD = chem91 x tresdawg
tresdawg = chemDbx2


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

Mine says the same as yours Morg.
I bought mine from Greenpoint last November.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Very nice! did you top the black gold and dynamite?


I topped a dynamite but forgot to top a blacky


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 2, 2017)

He didn't wanna use onycd because of the JJ shit that went down. Since all the JJ stans thought he stole his genetics. This the cross that started the beef so he just wrote out the lineage and dropped onycd.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> He didn't wanna use onycd because of the JJ shit that went down. Since all the JJ stand thought he stole his genetics. This the cross that started the beef so he just wrote out the lineage and dropped onycd.


Hence why we see "chem4 x chemDbx2" and not "stardawg"


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

I've been a bit unstable as of late, in case anyone's noticed. 
But what's important is my family and my plants are happy.
Bears can be peculiar animals.
Copper should help even me out lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I've been a bit unstable as of late, in case anyone's noticed.
> But what's important is my family and my plants are happy.
> Bears can be peculiar animals.
> Copper should help even me out lol


We've been having numerous bear attacks this summer, with 1 fatality, so far.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 2, 2017)

Pioneer kush macro at 54 days of 10/14 in deep water culture (these tester cuts are flowering in an Oxy Cloner )

Stardawg spears that smell like coffee, frost heavvy.

A bit leggy on this one, kind of stacks like triangle kush where it will be a challenge to get it to yield while the flower quality is top notch.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> We've been having numerous bear attacks this summer, with 1 fatality, so far.


Damn Baker...big brown bears/grizzlies?
Attacks are rare here. Just saw two little black cubs on my way to camp a couple days ago.
Cute little buggers

Oh...and a massive snapping turtle. That thing was a big as a manhole cover!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 2, 2017)

BLACK GOLD = ONYCD x STARDAWG

OR

(CHEM 91 x (CHEM D x (CHEM D x (CHEM D x AFFY)))) x (CHEM 4 x (CHEM D x (CHEM D x (CHEM D x AFFY))))

OR

CHEM D - 37.5%
CHEM '91 - 25%
CHEM 4 - 25%
AFFY - 12.5%


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 2, 2017)

COPPER CHEM = CHEM 4 x STARDAWG

OR

CHEM 4 x (CHEM 4 x (CHEM D x (CHEM D x ( CHEM D x AFFY)))))

OR

CHEM 4 - 75%
CHEM D - 18.75%
AFFY - 06.25%


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 2, 2017)

...Double post...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Damn Baker...big brown bears/grizzlies?
> Attacks are rare here. Just saw two little black cubs on my way to camp a couple days ago.
> Cute little buggers
> 
> Oh...and a massive snapping turtle. That thing was a big as a manhole cover!


Make that 2 fatalities. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jun/27/bear-attacks-alaska-deaths-anchorage
Both black and brown bears are dangerous up here. I pack a gun in the woods, but many new transplants and tourists to our state do not 
Most attacks usually involve a sow and cub encounter or camping with bacon grease on your clothes, lol.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Make that 2 fatalities. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jun/27/bear-attacks-alaska-deaths-anchorage
> Both black and brown bears are dangerous up here. I pack a gun in the woods, but many new transplants and tourists to our state do not
> Most attacks usually involve a sow and cub encounter or camping with bacon grease on your clothes, lol.


Been eyeballing some land down by Ketchikan for when I go feral, black gold trees all over the place, someday lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Been eyeballing some land down by Ketchikan for when I go feral, black gold trees all over the place, someday lol


Beautiful, big trees, and pretty isolated, because you can't drive there.
It rains so much down there, you'll pretty much live in your rain gear, lol.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Make that 2 fatalities. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jun/27/bear-attacks-alaska-deaths-anchorage
> Both black and brown bears are dangerous up here. I pack a gun in the woods, but many new transplants and tourists to our state do not
> Most attacks usually involve a sow and cub encounter or camping with bacon grease on your clothes, lol.


Mmmmm bacon!



Bakersfield said:


> Beautiful, big trees, and pretty isolated, because you can't drive there.
> It rains so much down there, you'll pretty much live in your rain gear, lol.


YESSIR! That seals it. I love the rain (starts researching mold resistant strains lol)
Salmon, fresh shellfish, and cannabis trees.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Make that 2 fatalities. https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jun/27/bear-attacks-alaska-deaths-anchorage
> Both black and brown bears are dangerous up here. I pack a gun in the woods, but many new transplants and tourists to our state do not
> Most attacks usually involve a sow and cub encounter or camping with bacon grease on your clothes, lol.


Oh that's right...you're in beautiful Alaska. I hope to go there one day. We only have blacks here. They don't really bother anyone but they will wreak havoc if you don't secure your trash and they can be a PITA for folks who have a lot of live stock.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Buddy grabbed me some copper chem at a oregon dispensary. 
First of all.
Is all dispensary crap poorly cured, dry as fk and had all the trichs beat the fk off it?
And secondly 
it was still pretty awesome !
If it was harvested handled and cured properly it would have been stellar
Tastes like coffee, smells like coffee when burned. 
But yea dispensary stuff not representing well with me


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Buddy grabbed me some copper chem at a oregon dispensary.
> First of all.
> Is all dispensary crap poorly cured, dry as fk and had all the trichs beat the fk off it?
> And secondly
> ...


I hope my Copper Chem tests higher than 17.5%


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope my Copper Chem tests higher than 17.5%


Yeah that's like 90s potency this grower sucks. 
There's no way chem/anything tests below 20 in decent hands


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yeah that's like 90s potency this grower sucks.
> There's no way chem/anything tests below 20 in decent hands


Maybe the effects are better than the numbers tell?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Maybe the effects are better than the numbers tell?


Makes me sleepy. Couch lock. Pretty cheerful but unmotivated. Hits quick and hard, wears off in under an hour though and no groggyness


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 2, 2017)

My germination results are good again. Greenpoint delivers a great product.
11/13 Copper Chem 
10/10 Garlic
7/9 Black Gold
10/10 Gunslinger


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 2, 2017)

So who's throwin down some Jelly Pies? I'm getting an awful itchy trigger finger for this one.


----------



## blue.ash (Jul 3, 2017)

The snipers on the auction are pulling the trigger...I hit refresh and all I see is SOLD OUT!!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Anyone tested/flowered Knight Rider?


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 3, 2017)

not sure if I posted this stardawg bx1 that I harvested a while back.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 3, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Anyone tested/flowered Knight Rider?


I have 2 3 weeks into flower. Both smell like hot garbage, so I'm excited. I'll grab a few better photos tomorrow, these are from a few days ago.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks like Knight Rider to me! Have fun!


----------



## J2M3S (Jul 3, 2017)

3 Tomahawk seeds hitting the sacred "red sippy cups" tonight. Any tips about the strain is appreciated.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 4, 2017)

I just put a shuteye x chopper chem into paper towel. First grow so I'll be stress testing this one, lol. I'm just popping one for now, but will pop more after I setup my 2nd tent. thanks for the testers Gu...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I just put a shuteye x chopper chem into paper towel. First grow so I'll be stress testing this one, lol. I'm just popping one for now, but will pop more after I setup my 2nd tent. thanks for the testers Gu...


Gu is playing with a copper male? That could get interesting, eta?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 4, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I just put a shuteye x chopper chem into paper towel. First grow so I'll be stress testing this one, lol. I'm just popping one for now, but will pop more after I setup my 2nd tent. thanks for the testers Gu...


Best news I've heard all year. Copper would make a great stardawg killer popularity wise.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm really liking the breed percentages on the website! 
Copper is getting spendy lol. 
I'm pretty grateful to have it!
Stock up while you can.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 4, 2017)

@Tangerine_ convinced me to jump on my cart...

1 - doc holiday 
1 - copper chem
1 - bandit breath 
1 - purple mountains majesty 

Will see what makes it into my next seed run. Any opinions greatly appreciated. 

Makes me glad I grabbed that copper @morgwar


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Best news I've heard all year. Copper would make a great stardawg killer popularity wise.


It's an old tester so I'm not sure if he's still working with it? Hopefully so


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @Tangerine_ convinced me to jump on my cart...
> 
> 1 - doc holiday
> 1 - copper chem
> ...


Maybe Copper Chem...or Bandit Breath? Any of those should be fire. 

Nice score by the way.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 4, 2017)

I was leaning ogkb 



Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe Copper Chem...or Bandit Breath? Any of those should be fire.
> 
> Nice score by the way.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jul 4, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I was leaning ogkb


Should be fire, but be careful of lower yields, and a very very finicky plant with ogkb. With copper Chem, it should be much heavier yield, and a lot more resistant to abuse. But that Bandit Breath does sound like fire. I'm itching to pop my seeds.

Also, great choice in strains. You can't go wrong with any of them. Just popped the Doc Holiday today.


----------



## EGrower (Jul 4, 2017)

did a little photoshoot of my doc holiday pheno number 2. around day 30. this is the pheno that didn't hermy. The smell from this is truly intoxicating like chemical sour citrus. It does make sense that the pheno #1 hermed, I have a fungus tearing through the garden right now so the ladies are a little stressed. Will see how #1 preforms next round after I get rid of it.


----------



## Feijao (Jul 7, 2017)

Anyone know whats up with the GPS site?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 7, 2017)

Looking to hire another staff member!
What's up guys/gals and non-bianaries,

I am in need of someone who can write CONTENT!
$0.25-0.50 per word depending on the assignment. 2-3 assignments per week.

I was thinking about where I would find someone qualified to write on cannabis, lineage, history, and trends in the industry. Who better to ask than the forums! You all are already spending hours a day discussing cannabis related issues. Why not look here.

Blogs, Descriptions, Promotions. Front of the line for anyone who has experience writing and editing these things. Big plus if they have a strong cannabis knowledge base
Email me at [email protected] a resume and some examples of your writing and editing abilities.
Blog posts are usually 300-600 words so please don't make your email longer than that 

This gig will require homework/research and a creative writing ability skewed to achieve great SEO results.
W-2 Bi-Weekly pay stub unless you have your own business bank account.

If you have friends that would be great for this but might not see this take a screen shot and share it with them.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Looking to hire another staff member!
> What's up guys/gals and non-bianaries,
> 
> I am in need of someone who can write CONTENT!
> ...


Isn't @Mohican in this sort of field? Perhaps I'm wrong, but I think I recall reading him talk about him having similar experience to what you're looking for.


----------



## torontoke (Jul 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Looking to hire another staff member!
> What's up guys/gals and non-bianaries,
> 
> I am in need of someone who can write CONTENT!
> ...


Sounds like an awesome gig.
What kind of assignments?
I may know the perfect person for such a job.


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

Sniped that pack of Bandits Breath for $50 with $30 off coupon  My 2nd pack haha ya think I'll find some fire out of 20 seeds of the BB. Really I'll be looking for some nice males to work with. Thanks @Gu I'm broke as shit right now lmao but you make these great genetics available at an awesome price.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 7, 2017)

Just got my bb today too  

Thanks @Gu~


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just got my bb today too
> 
> Thanks @Gu~


Nice I actually got a pack coming in tomorrow I show you guys what it is when I get it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 7, 2017)

My wife sounds perfect for this....let me check


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

Fair warning for anyone running copper in less than 7 ft of growing space. 
If your vegging longer than 5 weeks 
TOP IT! LOL
At 3 weeks flower she's gone from 3 ft to 6 and still pushing hard. I didn't get to check in on them for 2 days and she scorched her main. I'm buying her her own cab. The male and female are keepers. Pics to come tomorrow 
With the stink conning off her I'm tempted to pollinate the entire plant.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

If she smokes anywhere near as good as she grows or stinks, my chem search is over. 
Dynamite and blacky are doing swell and blowing the ch91 wannabes out of the water, but by the standard set by copper I haven't found my keepers with them. 
The diesel search continues.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 8, 2017)

9/11 dynamites cracked soil


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 8, 2017)

my hibernates are doing ok, got 7 of them at week 9 and 1 at week 6.
smells ranging from pure gas to some sweeter/fruitier.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey, everyone. Are these seeds from Colorado and shipped within Colorado?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Hey, everyone. Are these seeds from Colorado and shipped within Colorado?


Yes


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jul 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yes


Awesome! Thank you! Now, can you give me your recommendation for some strains?

I'd love good strains of: 

Chem (I haven't been exposed to many.);
Durbin Poison;
Golden Goat;
Super Lemon Haze;
Gorilla Glue; 
strains that squish well; and 
anything with high CBD. 

Do any of you have personal experience with any of these strains?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 8, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Now, can you give me your recommendation for some strains?
> 
> I'd love good strains of:
> 
> ...



Take a look at the copper chem if you want chem. 

Lots of people got the gg4 in and around denver. 

Durban and goat can be found in town too. 

High CBD....hit or miss and you gotta hunt your seeds. 

Check the Colorado thread for specifics in state.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Now, can you give me your recommendation for some strains?
> 
> I'd love good strains of:
> 
> ...


Ive grown chem 4 , chem d, golden goat for 3 years, super lemon haze, and GG#4 for 1 year.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

Here's some Golden Goat i grew under a 600w hps.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

Chinook Haze is gonna go the distance and she is shiny and greasy.

Smells of a waxy tangerine bitterness that has mellowed out from what at first came to me as a volatile gassy citrus to now more a subtle fruit rind. Close your eyes and smell, if I told you it was zest of tangerine you would believe it.

She doesn't carry much of the chem terps from the father but the flowers and the structure favors what can only be said to be a mix as a more golf ball shaped flowers vs a stardawg spear. Stacking isn't as generous as what sackmasta showed on IG but the stretch did reflect on these girls and all needed super-cropping through stretch to fight ceiling restrictions.

The flowers are of a golf ball/boulder shape with a surface appearance that makes them look very light and fluffy but deceptively so. The flowers appear airy, that they would crunch under the slightest squeeze, fresh pistils stretch out straight and long and upon recessing take on a dark burnt orange twisted nature while staying long and spindly and look like witches fingers. They give it that hazy/sativa flower appearance. **this needed clarification** Although by appearances the flowers looked like they'd squish between some finger and thumb pressure forget about it. These fuzzy hell you could even call them frizzy flowers are dense, solid through and through, veg her out and she should yield.

Respect to Gu 2/2 varieties have reflected a forecast from the breeder, and satisfied my own conception of what I'd expect in crosses from the parents.

Pioneer is a pre98 bubba stardawg mashup, perfect blending of coffee and chem.
Chinook is tangerine haze with sativa tendencies with just enough stardawg to keep it in check.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Ive grown chem 4 , chem d, golden goat for 3 years, super lemon haze, and GG#4 for 1 year.


Which do you prefer 4 or D?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Which do you prefer 4 or D?


4 cause the structure works better for me


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

4 man, because its the best, anyone says different they're a frikken liar !


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 4 man, because its the best, anyone says different they're a frikken liar !


awww yea, gotta love that chem 4, it's got the flavors, the yield, and super potent high, one of the best strains ever.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

its that frikken moth ball floor cleaner chemical astringent thing for me, first hit scores me in the center of my eyes, second hit is stars for me, chinese eyes, sore jaw, ..


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 4 man, because its the best, anyone says different they're a frikken liar !


Call me a liar 'cause I think the potency of the D kicks the shit out of 4  plus 4 has this look like it never wants to finish.
D all day


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2017)

With the GMO craze going strong I know im not the only one who would rather just have the Chem minus the cookies. I think I remember seeing Connoisseur Genetics have that out 1st with OG Chem Cookies and their gear has always been stupid dank for me. For now Cookies can stay out of my Chem haha!!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> With the GMO craze going strong I know im not the only one who would rather just have the Chem minus the cookies. I think I remember seeing Connoisseur Genetics have that out 1st with OG Chem Cookies and their gear has always been stupid dank for me. For now Cookies can stay out of my Chem haha!!


I "hear" a lot about cookies having issues from any breeder. Not much for sweets. 
My cannabis has to pair well with my liquor cabinet selections which are mainly scotch, rum, and gin. 
Cookies and scotch? Maybe! 
Chem 91 and gin martinis hell yeah. Has me wandering around the sagebrush at night having heated arguments with coyotes.
Can't wait for a blackgold and scotch binge this fall after the rattles go to sleep.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Now, can you give me your recommendation for some strains?
> 
> I'd love good strains of:
> 
> ...


If you can get your hands on some tomahawk. I think you'll be happy


----------



## the gnome (Jul 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Fair warning for anyone running copper in less than 7 ft of growing space.
> If your vegging longer than 5 weeks
> TOP IT! LOL
> At 3 weeks flower she's gone from 3 ft to 6 and still pushing hard. I didn't get to check in on them for 2 days and she scorched her main. I'm buying her her own cab. The male and female are keepers. Pics to come tomorrow
> With the stink conning off her I'm tempted to pollinate the entire plant.


thanx for the heads up morgwar, Ive got a whole pak of copper in cups getting ready for uppotting.
I usually veg 5+wks so topping em sounds like the thing ta do.
i picked up 2 paks and now I'm eyeballing the 1 in auction which would cot me a $40 w/points lol!

btw Gu, whats up or not with sky pilot?
just waiting for beans to ripen or.......?
all 3 sky ladies will put your azz in orbit!
a real heavy hi, and worth having more back up beanz


----------



## higher self (Jul 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I "hear" a lot about cookies having issues from any breeder. Not much for sweets.
> My cannabis has to pair well with my liquor cabinet selections which are mainly scotch, rum, and gin.
> Cookies and scotch? Maybe!
> Chem 91 and gin martinis hell yeah. Has me wandering around the sagebrush at night having heated arguments with coyotes.
> Can't wait for a blackgold and scotch binge this fall after the rattles go to sleep.


I like my indicas to lean more on the pugnant oheeew side lol but I don't mind the sweet tasting ones either, especially grape terps like from Grape Stomper. Sativa's on the other hand must be fruity, hazy or those other erotic smells. 




the gnome said:


> btw Gu, whats up or not with sky pilot?
> just waiting for beans to ripen or.......?
> all 3 sky ladies will put your azz in orbit!
> a real heavy hi, and worth having more back up beanz


Yeah waiting to score a pack of those as well could fetch them from that other site but I like to support the GPS website than them, I can wait.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

I got me some jellies, black gold too!! 

I'm awaiting a solid chem 4 expression from Gu. I have confidence in Black Gold, Copper too but cant verify yet.
Nobody to this date has offered a more pronounced #4 than RD CommerceCityKush imo. I aint prejudice though and will 
fire every (keeper of the 3 remaining) that Raindance hasnt already done. That will make my entire year round indoor pro grow 
a 100% Gu Greenpoint gear. Then maybe I post a picture quarterly, even.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Call me a liar 'cause I think the potency of the D kicks the shit out of 4  plus 4 has this look like it never wants to finish.
> D all day


there you have it, yours are never finished so D wins every time 

I hear ya, I love D too big time, real big time. but the moth ball thing is a must in my daily diet, it couldnt be topped imo, until some geek hybridizes them using healthy quality parents...hey wait a minute.......
I thought I was going pure with Chemdawgs, then someone turned me on to Greenpoint, been a game changer for handful of patients already. With limited plant count spots I've culled even flowering favorites to make room for dozens of Raindances and even an unknown Copper Chem line for real=confidence now


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

higher self said:


> With the GMO craze going strong I know im not the only one who would rather just have the Chem minus the cookies. I think I remember seeing Connoisseur Genetics have that out 1st with OG Chem Cookies and their gear has always been stupid dank for me. For now Cookies can stay out of my Chem haha!!



theres no GMO weed in breeder selections yet. these would be patented & protected fiercely if they existed, they will, just not now


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 8, 2017)

I believe GMO is garlic mushroom onion, I think I've read somewhere its a GSC x Chem cross I'm not 100% sure though. Garlic breath from thugpug is GMO x studly 



chemphlegm said:


> theres no GMO weed in breeder selections yet. these would be patented & protected fiercely if they existed, they will, just not now


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there you have it, yours are never finished so D wins every time


Did somebody mislabel your cuts or you didn't run them side by side? I ditched the 4 as it was like a better yielding zero calorie chem D with tad longer flower time. Still fantastic but not my cup o tea, chemdog D hits harder & is much more in your face stank but this is just my opinion.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> If you can get your hands on some tomahawk. I think you'll be happy


I haven't grown tomahawk but I have smoked the finished product. It's pretty good. Based on what my buddy grew in soil, I give it between an A- and B+ it was a little harsh. But that can also be from not getting a proper flush, dry, and or cure. But overall it bakes your ass.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I "hear" a lot about cookies having issues from any breeder. Not much for sweets.
> My cannabis has to pair well with my liquor cabinet selections which are mainly scotch, rum, and gin.
> Cookies and scotch? Maybe!
> Chem 91 and gin martinis hell yeah. Has me wandering around the sagebrush at night having heated arguments with coyotes.
> Can't wait for a blackgold and scotch binge this fall after the rattles go to sleep.


If I top it's usually a week before flower, a quick snip about 3 nodes down and boom Scrog with no screen even canopy and all. No lolly pop no defoliate. Unused leaves fall off and it trims itself. Worked for every strain I've grown. But that's just me every setup requires a different approach.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Did somebody mislabel your cuts or you didn't run them side by side? I ditched the 4 as it was like a better yielding zero calorie chem D with tad longer flower time. Still fantastic but not my cup o tea, chemdog D hits harder & is much more in your face stank but this is just my opinion.


never bought cuts. I have 72 plants full time, with all but one is a chemdog, some pure, some hybrids. I'm very familiar with each of these cuts. I've singled out 4 and d have had them side by side for much of my gardening life. like I said I love both.

I never cared about yield but when nose, effects, potency, are in question I'm left not wanting with either, however, the 4 is my cup of tea for that moth ball smell that D doesnt have. both are the most pleasant marijuanas I've had in my life, why I keep rooms full


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

Dude I dunno I don't get it how @chemphlegm can say the 4 is an equal to the D, it's not close imo. The potency is on another level and the stank is too. All good to each their own.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Dude I dunno I don't get it how @chemphlegm can say the 4 is an equal to the D, it's not close imo. The potency is on another level and the stank is too. All good to each their own.


maybe your cuts are mislabeled? maybe neither of us have real chemdogs, maybe they both hybrids already who knows. maybe we have differing chemotypes, maybe health, rx use, alcohol, mental health, many factors prolly..
or likely room to room variations, water, air, light, love, c02, nutrients, substrate, climate controls, etc....all play huge parts in expressions right. I use c02, never spray, never had mites, dont use molasses, use only organic chicken shit crumbles with calcium for nutrients, new pro mix, spring water (spigot in room) hid lights in flower, t5 in veg. my flowers are solid milky the week my breeders suggest almost every time, my plants amber if left to do so past those dates. --if any of that helps figure


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> maybe your cuts are mislabeled? maybe neither of us have real chemdogs, maybe they both hybrids already who knows. maybe we have differing chemotypes, maybe health, rx use, alcohol, mental health, many factors prolly..
> or likely room to room variations, water, air, light, love, c02, nutrients, substrate, climate controls, etc....all play huge parts in expressions right. I use c02, never spray, never had mites, dont use molasses, use only organic chicken shit crumbles with calcium for nutrients, new pro mix, spring water (spigot in room) hid lights in flower, t5 in veg. my flowers are solid milky the week my breeders suggest almost every time, my plants amber if left to do so past those dates. --if any of that helps figure


I dunno it's fairly undisputed which is the outright winner in potency, I've never met a single person who said they liked the 4 better or that it was a better more potent cut than D. Everyone I smoked the D with was toast, the 4 was ok, it'll compete but the D will cut right through it. Your mileage may vary, but yours is an outlier ime


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

Coming from the same bag at the great full dead blah blah blah lol and same mother you can get a "pure" chem 91 that presents as a chem 3 or d or 4. 
The genes rarely go away they just get flipped on or off. (Not saying everybody doesn't already know this) 
So I'm not suprised to hear conflicting descriptions after years of seeing occasional cherry tomatoes on beefsteak plants. Ibl is the grail but hard to maintain generational vigor. 
F2 a polyhybrid and plant a 1000 seeds and you'll see its entire lineage.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 8, 2017)

Anyone have reports on garlix out of 5 4 were awesome males but the female was blah. I'll definately run the other 6 but I wanted more girls to choose from. 
My luck all 6 will be girls.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I dunno it's fairly undisputed which is the outright winner in potency, I've never met a single person who said they liked the 4 better or that it was a better more potent cut than D. Everyone I smoked the D with was toast, the 4 was ok, it'll compete but the D will cut right through it. Your mileage may vary, but yours is an outlier ime


potency, better, are subjective. the most potent mj I ever had was ghost train haze, over and over she returns the highest thc in lab tests, yet she is very uncomfortable for me, upset tummy, racy heart, hangover, its nasty, that type of potency is bad. 

I have a chem91 from hso that will floor any user, but they dont all enjoy it, say it was best, or prefer it over another even.
Recall I've grown hundreds and hundreds of representations of chemdog, still adding more even, and have retained the most authentic and very best for me and mine. I have never heard requests for more potency from my garden, never heard one compared to the other that way, none I keep leave a user wanting. 

of hundreds and hundreds of chem 4's and their hybrids, along with equal D's and their hybrids, shits really important to me, ...I kept a handful....I found what some havent maybe, or my best and your best are different, your smoking buddies are more like you than me maybe.



so my point is I wouldnt be found with a group of couch lock friends, and my friends wouldnt either. and those couch lock friends would accuse me of putting something on my the weed, its happened, a few times. We like to see stars, paint wild canvas, play original music, carve wood, not drool, so I can see two very distinct chemotypes right there on opposite ends of the spectrum, leaving me to believe anybody could possibly believe one strain is better/more potent/stronger than the next. not to say you are at either spectrum at all, just that we all fall somewhere in between even with the same herbs used sometimes.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

So did you run the cut of chemdog D next to the cut of chemdog 4? From your response I take it that you have not?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 8, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Chinook Haze is gonna go the distance and she is shiny and greasy.
> 
> Smells of a waxy tangerine bitterness that has mellowed out from what at first came to me as a volatile gassy citrus to now more a subtle fruit rind. Close your eyes and smell, if I told you it was zest of tangerine you would believe it.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to post all that.
I've been waiting to hear a bit more on the Chinook and its so refreshing to read such a thorough and genuine report.
It gets to be a bit much wading through the BS
Thanks again.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 8, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's some Golden Goat i grew under a 600w hps.


Yoda, how long does your cut of Golden Goat usually go?
Its on my short list and I run perpetual so I try to stagger the sat dom in the best I can.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post all that.
> I've been waiting to hear a bit more on the Chinook and its so refreshing to read such a thorough and genuine report.
> It gets to be a bit much wading through the BS
> Thanks again.


I'll put up photos in a few weeks, got some bleaching and heat stress and she's dealing with it like a pro.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 8, 2017)

I promised these the other day, and forgot to post them. Two quick shots of my 2 Night Riders at 4 weeks. Giving bio-bizz a shot in soil, coco is my go to for a long time.   
And here is a Garlix that I put into flower 7 days ago after very minimal veg. 
 

And finally, 2 dynamite diesel at the top of these 6 ( Middle row is hash fruit by Cannabiogen, and the bottom is Blank Skunkberry by Johnstown Genetix ) also 1 week in flower.


In veg I have 3 Skypilots and 3 Mavericks getting ready to go into their new 2 gallons. All the Greenpoint gear is just doing awesome.

PS here is a shot of a lower bud OGKBxRHS tester at week 5, greasy and dark green. I found one ball forming on this plant so far, So its hanging out in quarantine. Great smoke, but just not trustworthy.
 

And here is the top
 

@Gu~ keep it up!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 8, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I promised these the other day, and forgot to post them. Two quick shots of my 2 Night Riders at 4 weeks. Giving bio-bizz a shot in soil, coco is my go to for a long time. View attachment 3974832 View attachment 3974834
> And here is a Garlix that I put into flower 7 days ago after very minimal veg.
> View attachment 3974835 View attachment 3974835
> 
> ...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 8, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yoda, how long does your cut of Golden Goat usually go?
> Its on my short list and I run perpetual so I try to stagger the sat dom in the best I can.


63-70 days usually


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 9, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> So did you run the cut of chemdog D next to the cut of chemdog 4? From your response I take it that you have not?


"never bought cuts. *I have 72 plants full time, with all but one is a chemdog, some pure, some hybrids. I'm very familiar with each of these cuts.* *I've singled out 4 and d have had them side by side for much of my gardening life. like I said I love both."

yes I have as stated, I take it you missed this post^^*


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 9, 2017)

with a newer breeder on the scene I expect much bs in the forums until these start finishing. It was the same 20 years ago with new breeders entering the fray. Months and months of chit chat(bs) while we all waited for our girls to express. Thats whats fun about forums, all the real time experiences shared daily, "oh..another leaf" its frikken awesome, the build up, the anticipation, the b.s. even.

I welcome all the bullshit available concerning greenpoint seeds, I got a feeling we gonna get along very well in my future...I'm totally interested in everyone's experience with this gear. 
special thanks to morgwar and higherself, mrfreshy, cannabruh and all the rest for helping me along this great trip. keep those new node posts coming to, I love to see the progression of others'


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2017)

My Chem experience is small but Greenpoint and this thread are helping. Out here in the bible buckle belt, it is hard to see more than a couple strains of bud next to each other. Hard to even get a name when buying bud...maybe Purple Somrthing or Big Bad Diesel or whatever. 

Forums for those in similar surroundings are Gold. RUI seems more active than most and light years ahead in Lighting forums. Thanks everyone for years of learning!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 9, 2017)

Here's a crappy two shot preview of blacky and two shots of dynamite And 2 shots of copper at the bottom
I wish my camera would get here lol


Next is dynamite


Here's copper, she scorched on the Vero 18 lense and I cut 7 inches off the main.
For the record if nanners show up, she's had a little stress but I'm not worried.


Four plants is max for a 3x3 I've got 5 lol
Yeild will hurt a little but Ive got way too much stock piled as it is.
And thank you to @chemphlegm and every body you mentioned too.
I've learned so much from you guys!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Here's a crappy two shot preview of blacky and two shots of black gold. And 2 shots of copper at the bottom
> I wish my camera would get here lol
> View attachment 3975085
> View attachment 3975086
> ...


Those branched out really well.
You're going to have some awesome smoke soon


----------



## morgwar (Jul 9, 2017)

Thanks especially to @Gu~ I never thought I'd have Rockstar plants like all the talent on here and some breeders think there's some sort of "exclusive" club that can run their stuff. 
Greenpoint has given me what seems for all intense porpoises "grails" in every category. 
3or4 weeks will tell if any other chem breeder are worth my time. 
I doubt it but time will tell


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> its that frikken moth ball floor cleaner chemical astringent thing for me, first hit scores me in the center of my eyes, second hit is stars for me, chinese eyes, sore jaw, ..


Which strain is This? The one that smells of mothballs?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 9, 2017)

Knight Riders at 22 days seem restless. Stretching and blooming with delicate branches that are getting stronger. Not real fast starters bud rapidly getting stronger. They are becoming good sized plants. A hint of lemon maybe and if I molest the plants in any way 
my nose itches and my eyes burn from something that seems volatile.  Lots of early trichs out on the leaves. Some wild Sativa expression I think. One still more compact than the other but they look more alike each day.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 9, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Which strain is This? The one that smells of mothballs?


that would be the chem #4 expression. they are riddled through greenpoint gear, and he lists genealogy at his site too.
The most pronounced healthy one I've kept is commerce city kush by rare dankness. but i have only finished one greenpoint 
girl, Raindance, which blew away my previous grail in the deadhead og line. I popped one seed in a pack and trashed a 10 year love affair with another . no moth ball there but yet another keeper star in the Chem D with only a few beans popped, the other is a funky large cola sativa leaning meaty thing, prolly not going to make the cut, but who knows....another few weeks on her.. I've copied that first one 13 x a few days ago, she is loved and a great example of what to expect with solid chemdogs in the mix. I am looking forward to these others. this pissy jamoka, these nagging jellies.....so many beans so little legal plant count...


----------



## morgwar (Jul 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that would be the chem #4 expression. they are riddled through greenpoint gear, and he lists genealogy at his site too.
> The most pronounced healthy one I've kept is commerce city kush by rare dankness. but i have only finished one greenpoint
> girl, Raindance, which blew away my previous grail in the deadhead og line. I popped one seed in a pack and trashed a 10 year love affair with another . no moth ball there but yet another keeper star in the Chem D with only a few beans popped, the other is a funky large cola sativa leaning meaty thing, prolly not going to make the cut, but who knows....another few weeks on her.. I've copied that first one 13 x a few days ago, she is loved and a great example of what to expect with solid chemdogs in the mix. I am looking forward to these others. this pissy jamoka, these nagging jellies.....so many beans so little legal plant count...


Copper will have it man. Same mothballs I used to soak in 98 octane gas to power my tricked out 68 lincoln mk3. Octane baby pure octane


----------



## morgwar (Jul 10, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Awesome! Thank you! Now, can you give me your recommendation for some strains?
> 
> I'd love good strains of:
> 
> ...


I haven't run them yet but next run I'm popping pure power by sin city for high cbd, I've heard good things about cannatsu x silver bubster as well


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 10, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Fair warning for anyone running copper in less than 7 ft of growing space.
> If your vegging longer than 5 weeks
> TOP IT! LOL
> At 3 weeks flower she's gone from 3 ft to 6 and still pushing hard. I didn't get to check in on them for 2 days and she scorched her main. I'm buying her her own cab. The male and female are keepers. Pics to come tomorrow
> With the stink conning off her I'm tempted to pollinate the entire plant.


I concur. I vegged two copper chem's(my first) for 5 weeks, about 24 inches tall, bushy, solid internode spacing about 2 inches when this size, and @ day 30 flower they've both grown past my highest lights set at 9 feet(from floor). I have 11 foot ceilings but I dont change light heights anymore. I detect my grail smells right now from both !


----------



## morgwar (Jul 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I concur. I vegged two copper chem's(my first) for 5 weeks, about 24 inches tall, bushy, solid internode spacing about 2 inches when this size, and @ day 30 flower they've both grown past my highest lights set at 9 feet(from floor). I have 11 foot ceilings but I dont change light heights anymore. I detect my grail smells right now from both !


Lol I think it's an ibl mine were uniform


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 10, 2017)

no complaints here on the Copper Chem progression, to be clear.


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

I joined the Chem crazy club


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 10, 2017)

Tahoe OG Kush is my longest held keeper. I havent pulled the trigger on the cannons yet....but you know I will


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Tahoe OG Kush is my longest held keeper. I havent pulled the trigger on the cannons yet....but you know I will


Just a lil something I added to get that 40% off haha it's only 2 seeds so will see what they do! Deciding if I should start a few Coppers now but I'll have to cull a lot of plants soon which I'm going to do anyways.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Just a lil something I added to get that 40% off haha it's only 2 seeds so will see what they do! Decided if I should start a few Coppers now but I'll have to cull a lot of plants soon which I'm going to do anyways.


I'm slightly embarrassed at the amount of plants I fed to the rabbits this year. I had 25 solid strains growing full time for years.....till now, four are remaining, 2 are in danger of a finale.

I got my Black Golds today!!!! I've got to decide which first..dynamite or the gold to pop


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

Can't hord um all lol!! I'm only keeping my landrace strain which is 3 plants including the male. About a week away from smoking some of the clones of the mothers I'm holding on too. Just going to wait it out already started my Seed Junky gear don't need to get overwhelmed.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 10, 2017)

I don't know about all of these confusing chem strains that you guys talk about,....yet

But

I am just enamored to death with my smooth, uplifting, anisey, philosophical time lock of my Durban


----------



## higher self (Jul 10, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I don't know about all of these confusing chem strains that you guys talk about,....yet
> 
> But
> 
> I am just enamored to death with my smooth, uplifting, anisey, philosophical time lock of my Durban


I was just going to ask you how those were going.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> I was just going to ask you how those were going.


 Completely loving it !! I have handed out samples to five or six guys for their opinion, they keep coming back.
Would love to send you guys some...lol

I have 9, 10 and 11 week harvests all curing, really hard to keep my fingers out of the jars, and one plant still running...


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that would be the chem #4 expression. they are riddled through greenpoint gear, and he lists genealogy at his site too.
> The most pronounced healthy one I've kept is commerce city kush by rare dankness. but i have only finished one greenpoint
> girl, Raindance, which blew away my previous grail in the deadhead og line. I popped one seed in a pack and trashed a 10 year love affair with another . no moth ball there but yet another keeper star in the Chem D with only a few beans popped, the other is a funky large cola sativa leaning meaty thing, prolly not going to make the cut, but who knows....another few weeks on her.. I've copied that first one 13 x a few days ago, she is loved and a great example of what to expect with solid chemdogs in the mix. I am looking forward to these others. this pissy jamoka, these nagging jellies.....so many beans so little legal plant count...


Thank you. The only strain I have had with that particular stank was double underdawg. I actually just started I few underdawg d in search of this smell. But I have a couple packs of copper too. Thanks for the info, I will gladly dig into these copper chems if that's the golden ticket. New carbon filters here I come


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

@ ~gu when will jamoka be restocked?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 10, 2017)

Which would be the better representation of chem 4? 
Topdawg seeds stardawg 4.0 Or
Greenpoint copper chem? 
They both have chem4 in them


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 10, 2017)

I scrapped Stardawg 4.0, while tres2 and super city holds on by a thin thread. Raindance blew my mind, my very first @Gu~ harvest. recall I've grown every cup winner from every country when available from then to now, and much of what every popular breeder on sites like attitude/etc offer. I ended with Super City and Tres 2, the rest are scraps compared, if this is the expression sought. Gu now threatens those with my anticipated Copper Chems, Dynamite Diesel, Black Gold, Whiskey River and Raindance coming in all this year, some very soon.

I suspect if for nothing but health and vigor Copper Chem will whoop stardawg's ass. my tres 2 was infected with that variegation. I was able to rid that line of the expression finally, only to possibly rid my room of those strains. They each have a few more months of finishing(weekly) to finish(finally?)once more time for the final judgement.

Out with the old in with the Gu


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 11, 2017)

FEMS!
_Feminized Seeds coming down the pipe at GreenpointSeeds.com_

I've partnered with Bodhi (not that one) from Colorado Hemp Project and formerly Tree of Life to expand the types of products I will offer under the Greenpoint Seeds brand. So welcome to the team, I love this dude follow him at @kayacreations on IG(CLICK). Seriously, go do it. I linked it up.

1992 OG Kush (Florida OG) FEMS

the first few I will announce that will all be release before the end of July:

*Bubba Diagonal x '92 OG Kush* - FEM
*Sunset Sherbet x '92 OG Kush* - FEM
*i95 x '92 OG Kush* -Fem
*Alien Rock Candy x '92 OG Kush* - FEM
*Girl Scour Cookies x '92 OG Kush* - FEM
~
*Cobbler* - HIGH CBD/LOW THC - REGS
*Cherry Wine* - HIGH CBD/LOW THC - REGS

Expect Fem versions of the entire Wild West Series early 2018!


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 11, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> FEMS!
> _Feminized Seeds coming down the pipe at GreenpointSeeds.com_
> 
> I've partnered with Bodhi (not that one) from Colorado Hemp Project and formerly Tree of Life to expand the types of products I will offer under the Greenpoint Seeds brand. So welcome to the team, I love this dude follow him at @kayacreations on IG(CLICK). Seriously, go do it. I linked it up.
> ...


Keep 'er up Gu~ gettting a little something for everyone. Singles, Fems, Regs, Auctions. Makin it harder not to spend money


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 11, 2017)

I found a Knightrider in flower today ! about half way through, smells strong of bubblegum, thats what made here stand out in this mornings watering. anyone have thoughts on I95?


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 11, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> FEMS!
> _Feminized Seeds coming down the pipe at GreenpointSeeds.com_
> 
> I've partnered with Bodhi (not that one) from Colorado Hemp Project and formerly Tree of Life to expand the types of products I will offer under the Greenpoint Seeds brand. So welcome to the team, I love this dude follow him at @kayacreations on IG(CLICK). Seriously, go do it. I linked it up.
> ...


I don't normally buy fems, but when I do, they're Greenpoint fems.

Stay frosty


----------



## higher self (Jul 11, 2017)

I want to see some of those cbd's in the reverse auction  The fems lineup looks good, been wondering what the 92 OG was about I have a cross from Cult Classics that's 92 OG x No Quater (OGKB x Ultraviolet OG) I'd try a single seed of all those new fems for sure! Damn Fem versions of the WW line is going to be awesome save me & others a lot of space & time.


----------



## Feijao (Jul 12, 2017)

Not too exciting of a picture, I know. However, I do think it goes to show the vigor that Gu~'s Dream Catcher possesses. This is the root "bound" ball left over after stripping it from a 3 gallon fabric pot. More cramped roots equals more fruit for me in my multi micro feed system. This DC really packs the roots with the best of them.

 
Thanks again Gu~


----------



## higher self (Jul 12, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Completely loving it !! I have handed out samples to five or six guys for their opinion, they keep coming back.
> Would love to send you guys some...lol
> 
> I have 9, 10 and 11 week harvests all curing, really hard to keep my fingers out of the jars, and one plant still running...


Glad it turned out top notch, I'm sure the smells & effects are lovely. I've only ran one Durban cross don't remember it to well but made "F2's" lol Did you ever get any pollen from that male? 

So I've got those two California Cannons seeds going figured if I don't start them now I never will unless I get those fems lol. This is my 1st of any GP genetics so hoping for 2 females or a killer male. 

Haven't been growing OG's long but I love them! I've ran Irene S1, Ghost OG/Tahoe Cure, Rudeboi OG so far & the 1st two were super dank. I lost the Irene smh but have more seeds & f1's of a cross I made.

The Ghost Cure as I named is a sweet lemon pine gas & taste the best on exhales. It grows super thin vine stems & only shots out 3-4 leaves on the fans. It's more sativa dom in effect imo unless over toked. I've always read OG's were supposed to be sativa dom & with the GC that is certainty the case.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 12, 2017)

anyone direct me to a single fem seed for sale @ gp ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 12, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Not too exciting of a picture, I know. However, I do think it goes to show the vigor that Gu~'s Dream Catcher possesses. This is the root "bound" ball left over after stripping it from a 3 gallon fabric pot. More cramped roots equals more fruit for me in my multi micro feed system. This DC really packs the roots with the best of them.
> 
> View attachment 3976767
> Thanks again Gu~



cats turning the marijuana world upside down ! who needs bud pics...show us your roots bitch!


----------



## typoerror (Jul 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> anyone direct me to a single fem seed for sale @ gp ?


Can't. He hasn't made fems yet. He just announced they were coming early next year.


----------



## Swampjack (Jul 13, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Can't. He hasn't made fems yet. He just announced they were coming early next year.


----------



## Swampjack (Jul 13, 2017)

I hate Greenpoint!!! They forced me to buy 10 packs.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 13, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> I hate Greenpoint!!! They forced me to buy 10 packs.


you got off lucky...... trust me


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 13, 2017)

Who has ran the polar bear crosses? I have a few crosses of that in the vault... crossed to lemon fizz, presoviet afghan, nightmare og, some others but my memory wants to sabatoge this post haha


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 13, 2017)

a couple different Doc Holiday at day 40 pls dont make fun of my burnt tips lol ........ too much pk? help me dial her in.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 13, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> a couple different Doc Holiday at day 40 pls dont make fun of my burnt tips lol ........ too much pk? help me dial her in.
> 
> View attachment 3977351
> 
> ...


Looking good fam. Fuck them leaves those buds looking official.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> a couple different Doc Holiday at day 40 pls dont make fun of my burnt tips lol ........ too much pk? help me dial her in.
> 
> View attachment 3977351
> 
> ...


 
I dont think anyone would of said anything about the tips. Looking killer for day 40


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 13, 2017)

haha I'm so self conscious.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 13, 2017)

fuck them burns she's da fire!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 13, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> haha I'm so self conscious.


No need to be self-conscious. Those look incredible. Nicely done frost monsters!!
Besides, the only ones who leave condescending replies to other peoples grows are the ones who never put their own shit out there.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 13, 2017)

thanks fellas


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

Ya dood @Dream Beaver those flowers look gorgeous imo (though if you know me you know I'd have them going to fade city) very very nice, very nice!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 13, 2017)

Game recognize game

Great promoters think alike


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 13, 2017)

Had the Ladies out of flower for a minute today, figured I'd take a few shots of them.
Night Rider (35 days from flip)     


And here are some little ones, Patiently waiting for their place in flower. The 3 on the left are Skypilot, The other 3 are Bodhi Soulfood (pinesoul x G13HP).
 

Stay Rad
-Freshy-


----------



## kingzt (Jul 13, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> a couple different Doc Holiday at day 40 pls dont make fun of my burnt tips lol ........ too much pk? help me dial her in.
> 
> View attachment 3977351
> 
> ...


Looks dank, better to push them to the limit then never trying at all.


----------



## higher self (Jul 13, 2017)

The two California Cannons ( lol I just call them Tahoe Star) sprouted was my 1st time doing a direct sow in years instead of paper towel germination. I still prefer the paper towels because I can see if they pop or not but good to know I can do it the "natural" way lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 13, 2017)

Second run of my Deputy keeper week 6 this girl is a 3x stretcher. I stuck her in the corner and she's dominating the Indicas around her.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Second run of my Deputy keeper week 6 this girl is a 3x stretcher.
> View attachment 3977706


Damn Baker. Now that's a bush even Demi Moore would be proud of.   
Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 13, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Damn Baker. Now that's a bush even Demi Moore would be proud of.
> Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful!


I'm old school and like them a bit bushy.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2017)

Knight riders seem to lean more Sativa with long narrow leaves and both now bushy with some stretch. Narrow light buds with long pistils so far at 28 days. Good sized plants and very vigorous and branchs getting stronger. Nice frost already. Smells like something but I can't identify just what.


----------



## Feijao (Jul 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Second run of my Deputy keeper week 6 this girl is a 3x stretcher. I stuck her in the corner and she's dominating the Indicas around her.


Looks great, and I liked your picture. However, I am little pissed at you for making me pull the trigger on more seeds that I definitely don't have the room or time for


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 14, 2017)

My next run of Greenpoint.
Getting ready to up pot.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 15, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> My next run of Greenpoint.
> Getting ready to up pot.
> View attachment 3978264


Holy crap! 
Bakersfield is kicking em out! 
Kudos, that's a lot of work


----------



## kds710 (Jul 15, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> a couple different Doc Holiday at day 40 pls dont make fun of my burnt tips lol ........ too much pk? help me dial her in.
> 
> View attachment 3977351
> 
> ...


Very very nice sir. You gotta love seeing pictures like that of a strain you have in the seed stash..I'm mostly curious about her terps though???

p.s. are those BURNT TIPS I see?! lol



Bakersfield said:


> My next run of Greenpoint.
> Getting ready to up pot.
> View attachment 3978264


what do we have here?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Very very nice sir. You gotta love seeing pictures like that of a strain you have in the seed stash..I'm mostly curious about her terps though???
> 
> p.s. are those BURNT TIPS I see?! lol
> 
> ...


Gunslinger, Garlix, Black Gold, and Copper Chem.


----------



## Feijao (Jul 15, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Gunslinger, Garlix, Black Gold, and Copper Chem.


That's an awesome bunch of plants to grow. I am popping Black Gold, Eagle Scout, and GunSlinger the first of August. I am really surprised that there are no Gunslinger grows out there yet. Exotic has some fawking fire and all his best crosses use the same Starfighter father. I am expecting some great yielding fire to come from those seeds. 

How long do you veg those before they go into flower?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 15, 2017)

@topshelfgardens on IG just finished a big grow of the Gunslinger


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2017)

higher self said:


> The two California Cannons ( lol I just call them Tahoe Star) sprouted was my 1st time doing a direct sow in years instead of paper towel germination. I still prefer the paper towels because I can see if they pop or not but good to know I can do it the "natural" way lol


These two are growing a lot stronger than my Animal Mints bx I paid $150 for smh. Seriously I started the Cali Cannons 2 days later & a direct sow at that, still growing stronger than this other gear. 

I'm done with buying packs over $100 unless it's with @Gu~ just because I know how he will handle any issues with the seeds.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 15, 2017)

I appreciate that.

and lets be honest, there are tons of ways to save money if you are a repeat customer. 

I'm taking the Allen Edmonds approach (amazing American-made dress shoes) and that is:

First, only offer great products. A product that exceeds expectations and offers a truly beautiful/bountiful/successful harvest.

Second, offer solutions for product defects, i.e. replacement seeds, refunds, pre-orders. By accepting the fact that there was something wrong with our product and making it right does two things: 1)Restore brand confidence with the customer and 2)Provides my business an extra kick in the butt to only put out our best

Lastly, make the product available and affordable to those patrons with brand loyalty. That means offering a competitive price year around, often $20-30 less than competitors. It also means offering a best in class reward system that shows you just how much we are thankful for your repeat business. The reward system tiers (Bronze, Gold, Silver) give the chance to save even more to those that are serious supporters.

All in all I think we've got it down and others will follow our lead.

BTW, Expect a whole new website layout in a few days. It's all done just putting the finishing touches on it.


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> and lets be honest, there are tons of ways to save money if you are a repeat customer.
> 
> ...


Yep the gold nuggets are awesome! I gotta make another purchase now that I'm in silver tier again, stack up my nuggets for something big you put out.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 15, 2017)

4 points for every dollar is pretty kick as$
I'm not big on fems or any if the new strains but there's a bigger market than guys like me.
I'm sure I'll be a customer for life.
Bring on the stank gu !


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 15, 2017)

Feijao said:


> That's an awesome bunch of plants to grow. I am popping Black Gold, Eagle Scout, and GunSlinger the first of August. I am really surprised that there are no Gunslinger grows out there yet. Exotic has some fawking fire and all his best crosses use the same Starfighter father. I am expecting some great yielding fire to come from those seeds.
> 
> How long do you veg those before they go into flower?


I try to veg for about 3 to 4 weeks. I have 7 foot ceilings and am using double enders now, so I must keep them short.
I supercrop and lollipop during stretch.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 16, 2017)

Well said Gu true champion
Thanks for your genetics and prices to match ,always be first in my book


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 16, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Very very nice sir. You gotta love seeing pictures like that of a strain you have in the seed stash..I'm mostly curious about her terps though???
> 
> p.s. are those BURNT TIPS I see?! lol
> 
> ...



Hehe. Terps are pretty tame at this point but it's been a summer heat wave here lately and the AC is struggling to keep temps under 75 some days. So that could be a factor. But I'll definitely report back on the flavor/smell after harvest.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

Two Knight Riders at 33 days are big and not lanky but just big and getting bigger. Look like largest plants I have had in ages. About equal in size and looks with plenty of trichs and chunky buds. Leaves are on the narrow and long side. Vigorous as any! Looks to be a yielder.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> and lets be honest, there are tons of ways to save money if you are a repeat customer.
> 
> ...


Customer service just doesn't get any better than that. Good shit Gu~ breeders oughtta take notes


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Knight riders seem to lean more Sativa with long narrow leaves and both now bushy with some stretch. Narrow light buds with long pistils so far at 28 days. Good sized plants and very vigorous and branchs getting stronger. Nice frost already. Smells like something but I can't identify just what.



bubblegum?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> bubblegum?


Just had my nose in 'em and a spicy exotic insense bouquet. Not like any one scent but many flowers and a little soapy.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 17, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Just had my nose in 'em and a spicy exotic insense bouquet. Not like any one scent but many flowers and a little soapy.


One of my night riders smells like deep incense. The other, my friend an I agree, smells like an orange cremcicle. Orange and vanilla.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 17, 2017)

What's up with the golden nugger anyone growing it? would like to see what to expect.
12/12 Day one for Gold
7 popped 8 sprouted.lol
5/8 female
Hoping for a golden ticket


----------



## the gnome (Jul 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I appreciate that.
> 
> and lets be honest, there are tons of ways to save money if you are a repeat customer.
> 
> ...


what happens to peeps like me when we've got all your gear 2Xs over?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 17, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what happens to peeps like me when we've got all your gear 2Xs over?


some of them become seed sellers of course. with any combo thereof how could you go wrong?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 17, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what happens to peeps like me when we've got all your gear 2Xs over?


Working on a solution for that trust me.
CannaVenture Seeds are up on the site now. Also CBD, FEMs and New projects in the works.
I'm growing to the point were if I didn't take some energy and focus it towards rebuilding the business structure from the ground up and bring on three new team members I would have just drowned in all the work... So back to the garden, new projects in thwerkkkkks


Sherb x Stardawg
Bio Diesel x Stardawg
Fire OG x Stardawg
Skywalker OG x Stardawg
Cherry Lime Haze x Stardawg


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 17, 2017)

My first Gu gear harvest was Raindance. It is dried and tried and is hands down the best marijuana I've ever grown. Best is subjective I know, and I mean to say from the 18 hour seed crack to the beautiful veg, thick leaves, vigor, strong flower and then the odors even more developed as I smoke the last crumbs today. Skunky chemd meaty fuel moth balls sticky fast effects long lasting...is the super star here for me and every patient I assist. If I could have only one strain for all time this would be it. But who knows....I've got a dozen more greenpoint gear coming in soon....i am so excited, a game changer for us.
no doubt on any offerings there, I get it it, he set the bar there and I felt it.

I didnt grow any of them any differently than any recent year. even the same bulbsoops as I was using this time last year 12/12 full time. I recently checked my lights though with my lux meter....I'm telling you all...check out the Ushio's...still shining brighter than others with very minimal diminish after a year! , just saying....
keep the bar up Gu!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Sherb x Stardawg
> Bio Diesel x Stardawg
> Fire OG x Stardawg
> Skywalker OG x Stardawg
> Cherry Lime Haze x Stardawg



*Slurp!!*


----------



## morgwar (Jul 17, 2017)

Biodiesel, fire og, now your speaking my language!


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 17, 2017)

couple more doc holiday pics. They still have 2.5 weeks to go to hit the 10 week mark but looks like some might finish at 9 weeks.

 



a different plant from the one pictured above. Anyone know what causes this? It's not the first time I've observed it in my grows. This girl is directly under the light I'm wondering if it's some kind of light stress or if it's just genetic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

All my Gu gear left their party cups for the 1 gals and holy hell....these babies are biting in!
4 Tomahawk
4 Tombstone
4 TriFi (Bonefire) but I'm sticking to the TriFi name from OGS so I can call these my "Tripple T's - Tripple Threats 

They never skipped a beat after the up-pot. Very strong vigorous plants that really seem to love my soil.
If I get a decent male TriFi I'll make some F2s and probably hit a branch or two of the Tombstone for good measure.

I'm going to do a quick foliar today or tomorrow and when I do I'll take some pics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> couple more doc holiday pics. They still have 2.5 weeks to go to hit the 10 week mark but looks like some might finish at 9 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3979668
> 
> ...


Some gens will foxtail under heat stress. If you took cuttings, maybe set them off to side/corners for your next run and see if that makes a difference. 
Either way they look fantastic! Rails and rails of frost.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 17, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> couple more doc holiday pics. They still have 2.5 weeks to go to hit the 10 week mark but looks like some might finish at 9 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 3979668
> 
> ...


Very sexy flowers!

Your weird helicopter tops, what are your temperatures at these spots and how do they relate to temps at locations of tops where this is not exhibited? I see this when it gets warm and uncomfy.


----------



## higher self (Jul 17, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> All my Gu gear left their party cups for the 1 gals and holy hell....these babies are biting in!
> 4 Tomahawk
> 4 Tombstone
> 4 TriFi (Bonefire) but I'm sticking to the TriFi name from OGS so I can call these my "Tripple T's - Tripple Threats
> ...


Tombstone is going to be killer, I almost got it out the stash the other day but picked Swamp Thing (TK x Grandpas Breath) instead. Got Triangle Kush Cookies going now and it's got dank ping pong ball nugs at 3wk. I'm thinking the Triangle is some serious OG. Look forward to seeing how yours grow.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 17, 2017)

bandit breath bean are popping.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 17, 2017)

higher self said:


> Tombstone is going to be killer, I almost got it out the stash the other day but picked Swamp Thing (TK x Grandpas Breath) instead. Got Triangle Kush Cookies going now and it's got dank ping pong ball nugs at 3wk. I'm thinking the Triangle is some serious OG. Look forward to seeing how yours grow.


Tk x Granpas Breath is going to be some serious flame. I started some Grand Slam and Grand Ogs a while back and the Grand Slams are in full bloom right now. My Grand OGs were males 



cookie master said:


> bandit breath bean are popping.


As soon as I'm done with my DVGs I'm going to start my Bandit Breath too. I just cant spare the extra footage in the bloom room for more than one of these OGKBs at a time.
Post some pics if you have time. Curious how many times I'm gonna have to top these buggers. All my other "breath" crosses stretched like mad


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 17, 2017)

Finally dynamite diesel and chem dd are soaking 
Excited for some sour d ,i miss her lol


----------



## volusian (Jul 17, 2017)

@Gu~ 
Bio Diesel x Stardawg has got me intrigued. I'll be scooping in to grab a few packs of those. Any kind of diesel or chem crossed to stardawg is what I'm looking for. 
Thank you for making these and at a great price.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 17, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Finally dynamite diesel and chem dd are soaking
> Excited for some sour d ,i miss her lol


Post picks if you can man! I failed to do a dynamite/garlix side by side, but IT would still be awesome to see.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Post picks if you can man! I failed to do a dynamite/garlix side by side, but IT would still be awesome to see.


Ok morgs just started one so i will do my best


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 18, 2017)

Reporting under the constitution of the United States confederate flag and ketchup & mustard to provide some solid pics in the near future of:

Purple Badlands
Evergreen 
Golden ticket
Full moon fever


----------



## the gnome (Jul 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Working on a solution for that trust me.
> CannaVenture Seeds are up on the site now. Also CBD, FEMs and New projects in the works.
> I'm growing to the point were if I didn't take some energy and focus it towards rebuilding the business structure from the ground up and bring on three new team members I would have just drowned in all the work... So back to the garden, new projects in thwerkkkkks
> 
> ...


I kno yer not sittin on yer duffs Gu
those that do become history.
oh yeah! I'm for that skywalker cross, it'll be schweet,
Ive had a SW cross for 6 yrs now, 
anything X'd with it is a winner

the sherbert has my eye also


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 18, 2017)

Time to pop some Copper chem, and firends. This is going to be fun....


----------



## typoerror (Jul 18, 2017)

Purple Badlands

Holy fuck the smells!


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 18, 2017)

Holy the fuck meng!!!

...thank you dude,
looks great on the vine.


----------



## smashcity (Jul 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Purple Badlands
> 
> Holy fuck the smells!
> 
> View attachment 3980208 View attachment 3980209 View attachment 3980211 View attachment 3980213 View attachment 3980214 View attachment 3980218


How many phenos did you get where the buds turned purple like that. I've been looking for a purple strain. Lost my killing fields and want to know the chances of getting something purple


----------



## typoerror (Jul 18, 2017)

smashcity said:


> How many phenos did you get where the buds turned purple like that. I've been looking for a purple strain. Lost my killing fields and want to know the chances of getting something purple


5 females out of a ten pack. The photos I posted are of each one. Only the first two pictures are the same plant. The rest are the different phenos. Only one has no purple. They are all done by day 64.


----------



## smashcity (Jul 18, 2017)

typoerror said:


> 5 females out of a ten pack. The photos I posted are of each one. Only the first two pictures are the same plant. The rest are the different phenos. Only one has no purple. They are all done by day 64.


Thanks. That third pheno and fifth look amazing. I would have had to revegg that. Think ill get me a pack of those purple bad land next. I have a keeper garlix that I found that's potent, frosty, and smells wonderful. Her leaves turn from green to yellow to purple as she finishes up


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 18, 2017)

Started my tomahawks.I will deffinitly keep everyone updated and may start a journal here ojn this forum.Got 2 packs started to find me a keeper mom.24 seeds total and will run these in RDWC under CMH lights.stuck them in water for a couple hours and planted in jiffy peat pellets.I will keep you'll updated for sure.I hope i dont get more than 15 females cause thats all the recirculating buckets i have room for.Ill grow them out long enough to get clones and than sex the parents where they sit.After they are sexed ill put the clones in the main buckets.Here we go.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 19, 2017)

typoerror said:


> 5 females out of a ten pack. The photos I posted are of each one. Only the first two pictures are the same plant. The rest are the different phenos. Only one has no purple. They are all done by day 64.


amazing work in the room(good job) I can tell....by this;
*notice your plants finishing during stated breeder specs*, fully developed, stinking, sticky, and ready for the burn!!!
Yours look beautiful !


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 19, 2017)

Anyone fuck with Maverick? Interested to see what stardawg can add to that terp profile


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 19, 2017)

72 plant limit in MI is not enough !


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 19, 2017)

I have a shuteye x copper chem above soil. I'm 1/2 on germination for these. I can only pop one now due to plant count. Hopefully it's a girl!


----------



## the gnome (Jul 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I started some Grand Slam a while back and the Grand Slams are in full bloom right now.
> My Grand OGs were males


too bad about all the males, it happens.
2Xs to me in 7yrs.
I have 5 grand slam trees going into 12/12 in a few days.
any pics of yours would be nice Tang 
all my DVG gear has been fire and is being chopped right now
i highly recommend the GPB F2s, they are Serious frost machines


----------



## smashcity (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 72 plant limit in MI is not enough !


Sounds generous compared to ours.


smashcity said:


> View attachment 3981090 View attachment 3981091 View attachment 3981092


Is that your Garlix? Nice big swollen calyxes on them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 19, 2017)

the gnome said:


> too bad about all the males, it happens.
> 2Xs to me in 7yrs.
> I have 5 grand slam trees going into 12/12 in a few days.
> any pics of yours would be nice Tang
> ...


Yeah my male/female ratios have been really weird lately. I either get all girls or all boys but I'm only doing half packs so its really just luck of the draw. 
My DGV Grand slams look amazing right now. There about 3-4 wks in bloom. 2 that stretched so bad I had to bend them over and 1 with minimal stretch that is stacked and filling in. 
When I throw up my pics of Tomahawk, Tombstone, and Bonefire I'll include some shots of the DVG.


----------



## smashcity (Jul 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds generous compared to ours.
> 
> Is that your Garlix? Nice big swollen calyxes on them.


Yeah that's the garlix i found in my first and only pack. Everything else was sour diesel leaning with baseball bat colas. 

Once i seen this pheno, i knew i had to revegg and clone. This is my second time running her. Due to heat issues with it being summer and i have no ac she has started to fox tail, however she didn't show this on the first run. 

Strong smell, so sticky ive literally turned a ball jar that i stored my last ounce in upside down and every bud stuck. Potently devastating. Better than my 2010 tahoe og i had. And she was strong. Ill have this one for as long as the weed gods allow me. Now I'm off to find me a purple strain


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 19, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds generous compared to ours.
> .


Most med states are 6 and 6 (12) but some its 6 flowering and unlimited seedlings. . Reg/licensed CG can have up to 5 pts plus their own 6/6. Any more than that and you must go the Co-Op route. The laws are muddy to say the least

Besides the prob isn't with the plant count...its the 2.5 ounces per patient that sucks ass.
Don't even get me started on the term "patient" lol

AK have a similar model?


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Most med states are 6 and 6 (12) but some its 6 flowering and unlimited seedlings. . Reg/licensed CG can have up to 5 pts plus their own 6/6. Any more than that and you must go the Co-Op route. The laws are muddy to say the least
> 
> Besides the prob isn't with the plant count...its the 2.5 ounces per patient that sucks ass.
> Don't even get me started on the term "patient" lol
> ...


 Here in Mass it's no more then 12 plants per household, 6 plants per persons over 21 and no more than an ounce....lol
Murky....eigh


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Most med states are 6 and 6 (12) but some its 6 flowering and unlimited seedlings. The laws are muddy to say the least.
> 
> Besides the prob isn't with the plant count...its the 2.5 ounces per patient that sucks ass
> 
> Does AK have a stricter model?


Our medical is a joke! It's been 6 plants with 3 flowering, since 99, with no provisions for dispensaries, all while it has been legal to grow and possess mj within the confines of your home since 1975, being wrote into our constitution.
Additions to our right to possess and grow marijuana eventually ended with zero criminal statutes for cultivation of up to 25 plants and 4 oz.
When recreational mj was passed in 14, they allowed 6 plants and recently upped it to 12 per household. However, there are no criminal statutes until the 24 plant limit is reached, because the state does not want to challenge the constitutional ruling of the past.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 19, 2017)

So not bad for my first grow,

Lot of great guys in this room and I learned a ton from ya... so thank you.

Not a great yield but a great smoke and a lot of fun...

First jar on the left is misc bud pikkins
Last four are the remains of two plants at 9, 10 and 11 weeks, lol after plenty of sampling.

Can't wait to get on to my next grow..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> So not bad for my first grow,
> 
> Lot of great guys in this room and I learned a ton from ya... so thank you.
> 
> ...


Considering how most first time indoor grows go I think you did pretty damn good


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 19, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Considering how most first time indoor grows go I think you did pretty damn good


 Appreciate the compliment tange !!

And no I never did anything with those two males but they're still chugging along outside.


----------



## higher self (Jul 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> So not bad for my first grow,
> 
> Lot of great guys in this room and I learned a ton from ya... so thank you.
> 
> ...


2 of those jars is a good harvest for me long as I can smoke until the next run lol!

What you putting down next @naiveCon ?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 19, 2017)

@Gu~ any pics of the gsc cut used in the Eagle Scout?


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> 2 of those jars is a good harvest for me long as I can smoke until the next run lol!
> 
> What you putting down next @naiveCon ?


 Right now I have some Stray gear 5 weeks into veg, soon as I switch them to flowering, it will be hmmmm... Hibernate or maybe purple Badlands ??


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 19, 2017)

less that 18 hrs after i soaked these and 2 are starting to crack the ground.Pretty good stuff.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 20, 2017)

5 patients + 1, 12 plants per patient(+mine), no co ops to join, no dispensaries to sell to, roots= plant, 2.5 ounces per patient on hand. locked, fenced, non visible to onlookers
Michigan BooooYaaaaa


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 20, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 5 patients + 1, 12 plants per patient(+mine), no co ops to join, no dispensaries to sell to, roots= plant, 2.5 ounces per patient on hand. locked, fenced, non visible to onlookers
> Michigan BooooYaaaaa


All in flower?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 20, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> All in flower?


If you mean "allowed to flower all at the same time" then yes.
I dont crop like that, would put me way over my Michigan pound(15 oz) limit, instead I stage them
perpetually. I keep my veg room like a menu for future requests to choose from and depending on Patient cards
I keep around 20-30 in flower full time, harvesting weekly.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Just checked on 2 Knight Rider at 5 weeks. Large plants with large firm buds and loaded with trichs. Plants nearly identical and impressive. Touch one and the lemon fills my nose and burns my eyes. Drinking more water than most right now.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

I tore my label on Knight Rider. Forgot exactly what the mom is. Can anyone help?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm starting my 6th week flower on saturday, and have a question for you guys and @Gu~ on finish times for black gold, copper, and dynamite.
Ill be going off trichs and calyxes but need some info on finish times and preferences for each so I can zero in on popping seeds for my next run.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 20, 2017)

I 95 ?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I 95 ?


Is that crossed with stardawg in the mother? I95 is triangle crossed with Legend OG? Legend is an OG clone?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is that crossed with stardawg in the mother? I95 is triangle crossed with Legend OG? Legend is an OG clone?


dunno, but guessing some real fire lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Constant sound of military choppers as they fly full of coppers. Been that way all week. Perverse.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is that crossed with stardawg in the mother? I95 is triangle crossed with Legend OG? Legend is an OG clone?


Maybe this will help...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Maybe this will help...View attachment 3981360


That's what I was lookin' for. Thanks much.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 20, 2017)

I forgot to mention on my Durban/RHS grow, I did something that would probably make you guys cringe. I was happy with my harvest although maybe it could have been better.

Led,s on and my tent maintained 90° and 100% humidity the whole time. I did buy the components to construct a ventilation system but the more I researched Durban the more I found that it liked hot humid climate. So I just rode it out.

Was i crazy ??


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

Is it foggy?


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is it foggy?


What do you mean by this ??

I know every time I opened my tent and looked in my glasses fogged up LOL


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2017)

100% humidity is fog. I normally have 30% to 50%. No mold?


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 100% humidity is fog. I normally have 30% to 50%. No mold?


 No fog and no mold !


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 20, 2017)

Night Rider
Stardawg x i95 (triangle kush x (legend OG x Stardawg IX)


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 20, 2017)

Got to hand it to ol GU.I got 100 percent germination in less than 48 hrs.They are mostly all popping up and a couple i had to dig down a little cause watering them in got them to deep.One was completely upside down but i fixed it.Looks like they will all be up by tomorrow night.Pretty impressed with this gear so far.Ive ordered more expensive shit and had shitty germination so this is a +


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2017)

Redesigned site looks really nice @Gu~


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2017)

Not my best work, I have height issues this run, I vegged for way to long didn't expect these to stretch as much as they did also struggling to keep temps below 80 room has been on average 80-85 degrees. Seemed a little slow to fill in but around week 5 started really picking up speed. Not a crazy loud smell but I blame that on the oppressive heat, distinctly kerosene up front with skunk piss undertones, hopefully stronger odor comes on after a nice cure.

Stardawg BX1 @ 47 days
   

Thank you Gu~


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 21, 2017)

Golden Nugget next to some SCS sinmints in floracaps.
Golden Nugget was popped 5days later
beautiful structure on these, lots of shoots.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 21, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Not my best work, I have height issues this run, I vegged for way to long didn't expect these to stretch as much as they did also struggling to keep temps below 80 room has been on average 80-85 degrees. Seemed a little slow to fill in but around week 5 started really picking up speed. Not a crazy loud smell but I blame that on the oppressive heat, distinctly kerosene up front with skunk piss undertones, hopefully stronger odor comes on after a nice cure.
> 
> Stardawg BX1 @ 47 days
> View attachment 3981842 View attachment 3981843 View attachment 3981844 View attachment 3981845
> ...


They look good. How long did they go before you chopped?


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> They look good. How long did they go before you chopped?


Not chopped yet, today is 47 days of flower, going to take them down at 63-65 days


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

@Gu,
thank you for hooking it up with the hands down best customer service I have ever experienced in my life.
This man is so legit.
Honestly I wasn't lucky enough to be able to acquire genetics until recently, and the few USA companies helped that.
I chose BOG and GPS as my first true genetics. I guess I hit the lottery. Hehe. I actually been around since overgrow I just haven't posted much in fear due to location.
These two are the nicest caring people/crews. And have not and Will not go any where else. That's just how it's gonna be.
Thanks you Gu!!
The heat is excessive atm but I'm able to pop and veg. But in a few ill be popin/flowering all sorts like crazy. I can't do proper journals imo atm, but I will be able to take pictures and post up everything as they come. For the fam
Atm
2 bandit breath
2 doc holiday
2 Chinook haze

I will be pheno hunting for mothers thru multi packs at a time.

Thanks again GU


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 21, 2017)

I keep hearing about Gu gear pheno hunting. ....raindance is mind blowing, sure some variance but no bogus expressions all very authentic. I'm growing chems since day one. My rooms are near 100% Chemdogs/hybrids now, much are gu's gear. Besides that wild ass off the hook orangey beast Tangerine Haze x Stardawg Chinook, they all are deadhead to the max. moth balls, fuel, dead skunk, meaty, thick and sexy. good luck choosing just one keeper.
I was shopping there and noticed again the other haze he has Hickock Haze. The most uncomfortably high thc strain I've ever produced consistently was Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness. She tested and stoned off the charts everytime, so much so I stopped it, upset tummy, swirly imbalances...we thought it was too intense. now I admit this Hickock Haze is tempting me.....I long to feel uncomfortably stoned once again...it happens ya know....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

At 66 my taste runs a bit to the strains with more Indica traits. I enjoy active and imaginative highs without that crazy white-knuckles edginess and paranoid fears that sometimes rides with the Hazes and such. Active so I can get things done and imaginative to enjoy life and thought on a slightly different plain or angle.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 21, 2017)

So this is random- did anyone happen to get any tree of life seeds when they were briefly available last year?
Id be very interested if anyone did and did breeding. Or had a pack theyd part with. Been a long search to find a high cbd low thc strain. 
Sorry for the random post. Thanks all!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 21, 2017)

After 48 hours every one of mine came up and have popped open.ants got a hold of one of them that was close to the wall and ate the stem in half so I have 23 babies now.pretty bad ads honestly.100 percent germination on tomahawk.now let's see how many girls I get.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 21, 2017)

Greenpoint is near 100% germ at my house. The plants I've done from @Gu have been sticky and smelly and wonderful. Tryin' to learn about Chems and OGs here.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I keep hearing about Gu gear pheno hunting. ....raindance is mind blowing, sure some variance but no bogus expressions all very authentic. I'm growing chems since day one. My rooms are near 100% Chemdogs/hybrids now, much are gu's gear. Besides that wild ass off the hook orangey beast Tangerine Haze x Stardawg Chinook, they all are deadhead to the max. moth balls, fuel, dead skunk, meaty, thick and sexy. good luck choosing just one keeper.
> I was shopping there and noticed again the other haze he has Hickock Haze. The most uncomfortably high thc strain I've ever produced consistently was Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness. She tested and stoned off the charts everytime, so much so I stopped it, upset tummy, swirly imbalances...we thought it was too intense. now I admit this Hickock Haze is tempting me.....I long to feel uncomfortably stoned once again...it happens ya know....


GTH alone is a bit to racy and uppity for my opinion. Stones ya hard, but that og dom plant is non existent. Hit it to stardawg and I imagine it tones those haze genes down some. I got a few packs of that one. Waiting their turn


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> So this is random- did anyone happen to get any tree of life seeds when they were briefly available last year?
> Id be very interested if anyone did and did breeding. Or had a pack theyd part with. Been a long search to find a high cbd low thc strain.
> Sorry for the random post. Thanks all!


Check out trident


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

I havent heard anything of the grape jelly on here. Can any one enlighten me? I happened to get one pack.... I'm scared to run it bc it's all I got with prob the highest expectations of them all. Idk what to do. Hurts my head thinking about it bc I want to run it. Fml lol


----------



## morgwar (Jul 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I keep hearing about Gu gear pheno hunting. ....raindance is mind blowing, sure some variance but no bogus expressions all very authentic. I'm growing chems since day one. My rooms are near 100% Chemdogs/hybrids now, much are gu's gear. Besides that wild ass off the hook orangey beast Tangerine Haze x Stardawg Chinook, they all are deadhead to the max. moth balls, fuel, dead skunk, meaty, thick and sexy. good luck choosing just one keeper.
> I was shopping there and noticed again the other haze he has Hickock Haze. The most uncomfortably high thc strain I've ever produced consistently was Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness. She tested and stoned off the charts everytime, so much so I stopped it, upset tummy, swirly imbalances...we thought it was too intense. now I admit this Hickock Haze is tempting me.....I long to feel uncomfortably stoned once again...it happens ya know....



Hey chem, any suggestions for a meaty terp strain?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 21, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I havent heard anything of the grape jelly on here. Can any one enlighten me? I happened to get one pack.... I'm scared to run it bc it's all I got with prob the highest expectations of them all. Idk what to do. Hurts my head thinking about it bc I want to run it. Fml lol


mine are also burning a hole in my head. I have a dozen more unknowns in flower right now(GU gear) and a few including the Jellies that I didnt even get to yet! Dynamite D, Whiskey river, Garlix goshdammit! I havent even finished a copper Chem yet and I somehow know this is going to a star. 
I suggest planting all of your jellies at once, make a couple copies of each and feed lightly all the way through. I cant tell you how many Chembrids I've whacked because of even a slight overfeed. Dont treat one different than the other.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey chem, any suggestions for a meaty terp strain?


Mr. Nice "SHIT" is the meatiest expression I've encountered. Really strong effects, bored after 800 days of harvesting, but I did cycle it for two years so that tell you something good about it. Raindance tix the boxes for meaty and super effects and an all time top 7 in our roster, here to stay, and dont forget I've got another dozen beans to crack from here too....not sure why, I found the Holy Grail on my first pop.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Mr. Nice "SHIT" is the meatiest expression I've encountered. Really strong effects, bored after 800 days of harvesting, but I did cycle it for two years so that tell you something good about it. Raindance tix the boxes for meaty and super effects and an all time top 7 in our roster, here to stay, and dont forget I've got another dozen beans to crack from here too....not sure why, I found the Holy Grail on my first pop.


Thanks man ill pick up Mr nice up asap!
Rain dance is in tomorrow.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> mine are also burning a hole in my head. I have a dozen more unknowns in flower right now(GU gear) and a few including the Jellies that I didnt even get to yet! Dynamite D, Whiskey river, Garlix goshdammit! I havent even finished a copper Chem yet and I somehow know this is going to a star.
> I suggest planting all of your jellies at once, make a couple copies of each and feed lightly all the way through. I cant tell you how many Chembrids I've whacked because of even a slight overfeed. Dont treat one different than the other.


Dynamite is sticky as F. I reach my arm in to pick a yellow lower leaf and draw back a sticky sap covered stump.
Have to take a shower to get that beautiful sulfer pinesol stench off!


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> So who's throwin down some Jelly Pies? I'm getting an awful itchy trigger finger for this one.


I was feeling the same idk what to doo about only one pack. This needs to stay...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 21, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I was feeling the same idk what to doo about only one pack. This needs to stay...


Did you get a pack? I'm sure that it'll be fire with that GS and SD in the mix. 

I really hope to see some new males come out of Greenpoint.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> mine are also burning a hole in my head. I have a dozen more unknowns in flower right now(GU gear) and a few including the Jellies that I didnt even get to yet! Dynamite D, Whiskey river, Garlix goshdammit! I havent even finished a copper Chem yet and I somehow know this is going to a star.
> I suggest planting all of your jellies at once, make a couple copies of each and feed lightly all the way through. I cant tell you how many Chembrids I've whacked because of even a slight overfeed. Dont treat one different than the other.


I like your thoughts and I'm in the same boat... Haven't finished one yet, soon to change in a drastic way. But I have a bundle well over half available atm. 

I also want to doo the entire pack at once. Clones for sure but I mean forever homie.

Is there still testing going on that I missed?? I see all these cross from the fam here that I didn't know were real! like a mind explosion just wow!
I think I'll finish my 2 doc 2 Chinook and 2 ogkb then start the onslaught of jelly.

Interestingly enough I have a sour bub stud.... Makes me think. Maybe that will help my jelly dilemma. My head still hurts lol.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 21, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you get a pack? I'm sure that it'll be fire with that GS and SD in the mix.
> 
> I really hope to see some new males come out of Greenpoint.


Yep but a single pack only.... I try to buy in double IF possible.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 21, 2017)

It was a grasshopper that got in there some how.A little baby one and chewed one in half and chewed another one up pretty good but i think it will make it.23 Tomahawks all up and ready to roll in 72 hours -1 from the grasshopper lol.the grasshopper took a trip to the morgue.Youll wanna see what these things can do stay tuned.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 22, 2017)

@Gu~ ...Bandit Breath or Cookies and Chem?


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 22, 2017)

just popped 5 seeds of tomahawk, dreamcatcher, and doc holiday and all popped. excellent. planted in soil, hopefully they come out nice


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 22, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> @Gu~ ...Bandit Breath or Cookies and Chem?


Both


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 22, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I keep hearing about Gu gear pheno hunting. ....raindance is mind blowing, sure some variance but no bogus expressions all very authentic. I'm growing chems since day one. My rooms are near 100% Chemdogs/hybrids now, much are gu's gear. Besides that wild ass off the hook orangey beast Tangerine Haze x Stardawg Chinook, they all are deadhead to the max. moth balls, fuel, dead skunk, meaty, thick and sexy. good luck choosing just one keeper.
> I was shopping there and noticed again the other haze he has Hickock Haze. The most uncomfortably high thc strain I've ever produced consistently was Ghost Train Haze by Rare Dankness. She tested and stoned off the charts everytime, so much so I stopped it, upset tummy, swirly imbalances...we thought it was too intense. now I admit this Hickock Haze is tempting me.....I long to feel uncomfortably stoned once again...it happens ya know....


Thank you for the luck choosing lol I'll need it.
I actually just got the hickock haze on auction bc of your post.
I been after a sunkist soda orange since I had it the first time. I have so many packs of Chinook I'm so extremely excited. Wish I got to peep some pics but hey I'll get there soon enough to see for myself and to share.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 22, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint is near 100% germ at my house. The plants I've done from @Gu have been sticky and smelly and wonderful. Tryin' to learn about Chems and OGs here.


Everything has been 100% for me except bandit breath gave me a hard struggle got 2/4 and I did everything. Funny thing was I tried to pop them and like that weekend the warning went up making me feel better and I also then learned how hard Gu struggles to produce the bandit for us.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 23, 2017)

oh shit, my bandit breat are 8/13 so far and im hoping to gt them all to pop. He did give a warning on the seed description so props for that.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

Ok, not trying to start any problems whatsoever and not talking down on Greenpoint, I am still more than happy with this Stardawg BX1... I will continue to keep my mother and do a couple more runs with her with better environment when this summer heat goes away.

This can probably happen with any plant that's in a stressful environment, like I said in a previous post, this room is running hotter than I like and these plants got way too tall and the bottoms are choked out. I did notice a couple male flowers this morning on the Stardawg BX1, sorry for the crappy blurry pictures but you can see the male flowers on some of the very bottom of the branches. There's no bananas anywhere else on these plants only the bottom, not a terrible amount, just only one here and there.

 

I do have other strains in this room same conditions same feedings right now that aren't throwing bananas, I think that the Stardawg BX1 is just sensitive to less than perfect environment. Thought that I should share this info in this thread for other folks if they're growing the Stardawg BX1, she's sensitive.

I will definitely still give support for Greenpoint and continue to purchase their gear.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 23, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Ok, not trying to start any problems whatsoever and not talking down on Greenpoint, I am still more than happy with this Stardawg BX1... I will continue to keep my mother and do a couple more runs with her with better environment when this summer heat goes away.
> 
> This can probably happen with any plant that's in a stressful environment, like I said in a previous post, this room is running hotter than I like and these plants got way too tall and the bottoms are choked out. I did notice a couple male flowers this morning on the Stardawg BX1, sorry for the crappy blurry pictures but you can see the male flowers on some of the very bottom of the branches. There's no bananas anywhere else on these plants only the bottom, not a terrible amount, just only one here and there.
> View attachment 3982903
> ...


how long has it been flowering?
can you direct me to a Stardawg BX offering by greenpoint ? I dont see that on the website, thank you.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> how long has it been flowering?
> can you direct me to a Stardawg BX offering by greenpoint ? I dont see that on the website, thank you.


I believe he lost the mom to this plant so it's no longer available I grabbed my pack when he first released wild west series. Those pictures are from this morning at 48 days in flower.
I'm pretty sure he used the Ghost OG to make this BX

I still love Greenpoint gear and will always eagerly grab his offerings, I know that wild west series is solid by everyone else's pics and reports. I think the Stardawg BX1 is just a sensitive girl is all.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 23, 2017)

I've had occasional "Chemdawg's show sexual confusion over the years. I've been running rooms full of stardawg hybrids and finally treated every copy of every plant with any chemdawg in it and I've seen no confusion since. Most of my dawgs are culled now replaced with gu gear. I havent treated any yet but wont be surprised if I do. first sign of confusion I'm on it. just not worth seeding any prize here accidentally. I also have not see the oft viewed variegation/tmv(?) whatever in the dawgs made by Gu, and thats refreshing.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm not upset or put off at all from Greenpoint. Also, I did have a chemdog from HSO that threw a banana here and there real late into flower never ever found one seed. I'm guessing the pollen was sterile and hoping the same for the Stardawg BX


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Everything has been 100% for me except bandit breath gave me a hard struggle got 2/4 and I did everything. Funny thing was I tried to pop them and like that weekend the warning went up making me feel better and I also then learned how hard Gu struggles to produce the bandit for us.


From what I understand that OGKB can be challenging but the few hybrids I've done have been AAA smoke. As soon as I'm done with these other OGKB hybrids I'm going to start Bandit Breath along with some of Nspectas (CSI) gear.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

@blu3bird My eyes are bit wonky this morning (put 250mi on my bike yesterday) but is your StardawgBX1 throwing nanners or full on balls? I couldn't tell from the pic.


----------



## blu3bird (Jul 23, 2017)

Just bananas, I think it's from heat stress and overcrowding them, they got unexpectedly tall and are a complete mess.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 23, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Thanks man ill pick up Mr nice up asap!
> Rain dance is in tomorrow.



you may as well grab a pack of medicine man there too if you can, there is nothing like it, the other non gu keeper. 
it used to be white rhino, then something else...but it is dear, early, stank funk pure skunk. I cant figure out why Gu hasnt hit it with his Stardawg yet...I'd be in for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Just bananas, I think it's from heat stress and overcrowding them, they got unexpectedly tall and are a complete mess.


Ahh bummer. But cooler weather will be on the way soon so maybe your second round will go off without a hitch.

IME, the second round tells the true story. One of my Stardawg Guavas threw a few nanners. The others had no issues but the one directly under the light got a little pissy with me.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 23, 2017)

Guava ix or guava d?


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> From what I understand that OGKB can be challenging but the few hybrids I've done have been AAA smoke. As soon as I'm done with these other OGKB hybrids I'm going to start Bandit Breath along with some of Nspectas (CSI) gear.


What have you heard? Is there anything specifically to look out for? Bc she fits my garden perfectly, I was going too stuff her in... The bandit breath, I need that density with no stretch.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you may as well grab a pack of medicine man there too if you can, there is nothing like it, the other non gu keeper.
> it used to be white rhino, then something else...but it is dear, early, stank funk pure skunk. I cant figure out why Gu hasnt hit it with his Stardawg yet...I'd be in for sure.


Still to the day if you ask the majority of my aged friend's what was the most unexpected and powerful stone they can remember from around 2000 until now. The majority is still white rhino (only other is original kali mist), even my boi just brought up the infamous white rhino last week lol. It was the only thing to put down 3 daily smokers with a single bowl every time, which yes I know sounds extreme but true....those days....


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 23, 2017)

A nice shot of the top of Dynamite Diesel 21 days of 12/12. Night Rider lower bud at the top.


And from the Side.
 
(Lots of Pinching to keep the stretching down.)

and the 2 Night Rider from the side. Both are Stacking and Stinking like crazy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Guava ix or guava d?


The D (Stardawg Guava cut x Tres Dawg) 

I still have 4 lonely beans of the Guava 13 as well.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 23, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> The D (Stardawg Guava cut x Tres Dawg)
> 
> I still have 4 lonely beans of the Guava 13 as well.


 Tange, what is the guava 13 ??


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> What have you heard? Is there anything specifically to look out for? Bc she fits my garden perfectly, I was going too stuff her in... The bandit breath, I need that density with no stretch.


They can be slow to veg and stretchy. I have a couple "breath" hybrids going now (DVG and Cult Classics) but the parents used seem to have really sped things up. They can still be a bit stretchy but nothing a little bend and pitch cant tame.
From the breeding aspect, I've read the seed count is really low with the OGKB because it doesn't accept pollen well.
But...its one of those "elites" of absolute fire...I've seen auctions of some of these OGKBs go for thousands. 
Definitely worth running and keeping back-ups in the vault


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 23, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Tange, what is the guava 13 ??


Its some older work from Top Dawg. (HP13 x Stardawg Guava)
Similar to Bodhis Guava Hashplant except the parents are reversed (Stardawg Guava x 88g13hg) 

The first time I ran the G13 I wasn't prepared for the stretch so it didn't go as well as it could have. It was still AAA smoke and I'd definitely rec getting either of those crosses if you ever stumble upon them.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 24, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Still to the day if you ask the majority of my aged friend's what was the most unexpected and powerful stone they can remember from around 2000 until now. The majority is still white rhino (only other is original kali mist), even my boi just brought up the infamous white rhino last week lol. It was the only thing to put down 3 daily smokers with a single bowl every time, which yes I know sounds extreme but true....those days....



I'll never steer you wrong amigo


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2017)

2 Knight Riders at 40 days at my house. Nice big plants making lots of buds and frost, just ever so slightly less than a SSDD at same 40 day mark. Very lemony but now getting some solvent or fuel. Some famous genetics here and I'm impressed so far. 

Raised Black Gold and Hibernate from Greenpoint so far and both strains were very potent and tasty and even very even looking within each strain. Both kicked the shit out of friends who use the herb often! Coildn't keep my nose out of the Black Gold jar.

Looks to be a hat trick goin' on here!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm dunkin some Black Gold today ! Packed perfectly sealed and labeled. I've had big seeds and small seeds. these are small and I hope they pack dynamite


----------



## morgwar (Jul 25, 2017)

Well I've taken dynamite, blacky, copper and garlix through full veg. And I've got the first three through 5 weeks flower

Everything is uniform sprouting 5 seeds a piece except copper, but that was one mutant ogre looking male that seems like a fluke (I do have a clone of him).
But its hard to find a keeper unless you flower em because they all are nearly identical plants individually lol
Ie black golds all look the same garlic look the same etc
Nodes the same.
Leaf patterns the same.
Water/nute uptake the same.
Can't be much work left to attain IBL status @Gu~ ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 25, 2017)

Anyone brought Whiskey River to completion? Pics? 

I've got a bunch of nuggets and I'm leaning toward a back up pack of BG or BB but I think I'd like grab something else as well. 

Whiskey River and/or Cannaventures Cookie Wreck. I'm not crazy about fems but I could use another balanced CBD


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> 2 Knight Riders at 40 days at my house. Nice big plants making lots of buds and frost, just ever so slightly less than a SSDD at same 40 day mark. Very lemony but now getting some solvent or fuel. Some famous genetics here and I'm impressed so far.
> 
> Raised Black Gold and Hibernate from Greenpoint so far and both strains were very potent and tasty and even very even looking within each strain. Both kicked the shit out of friends who use the herb often! Coildn't keep my nose out of the Black Gold jar.
> 
> Looks to be a hat trick goin' on here!


my lone KR is tentatively finished on 8/18. Nice grower, green as envy, nice single cola left untrained. Smells like BubbleYum original.
with old spilled fuel now.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Well I've taken dynamite, blacky, copper and garlix through full veg. And I've got the first three through 5 weeks flower
> 
> Everything is uniform sprouting 5 seeds a piece except copper, but that was one mutant ogre looking male that seems like a fluke (I do have a clone of him).
> But its hard to find a keeper unless you flower em because they all are nearly identical plants individually lol
> ...


My first pack of Copper chems are all over the place, the ones that popped male or female. I think those are a dud, and thanks Gu for the replacement. Looking forward to the next pack going in but now I'm on to jellies, black gold, and that Dracula pheno doji so its going to be next year likely for fresh copper chems.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone brought Whiskey River to completion? Pics?
> 
> I've got a bunch of nuggets and I'm leaning toward a back up pack of BG or BB but I think I'd like grab something else as well.
> 
> Whiskey River and/or Cannaventures Cookie Wreck. I'm not crazy about fems but I could use another balanced CBD


My Whiskey river calls to me each time I open the storage. I want to I really do, but so many seeds so little time......
I bet they're pure fire though


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 25, 2017)

i planted 5 of dream catcher, 5 tomahawks, and 5 doc holidays and so far only 4 dream catchers popped, i hope the rest pop soon, or imma be super sad


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> i planted 5 of dream catcher, 5 tomahawks, and 5 doc holidays and so far only 4 dream catchers popped, i hope the rest pop soon, or imma be super sad



but how long ago did you plant them cuz sometimes it takes 27 minutes or so to see a root. hang in there


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone brought Whiskey River to completion? Pics?
> 
> I've got a bunch of nuggets and I'm leaning toward a back up pack of BG or BB but I think I'd like grab something else as well.
> 
> Whiskey River and/or Cannaventures Cookie Wreck. I'm not crazy about fems but I could use another balanced CBD


I'd hold on to your nuggets a little bit longer unless it's something you wanted to pop right away. That's just how I'm feeling about mine lol might snipe some packs from the auction to get a few more nugs. It's cool because you can pull the trigger at a higher price & still be a winner because your getting more nuggets @Gu~ is a genius lol!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'd hold on to your nuggets a little bit longer unless it's something you wanted to pop right away. That's just how I'm feeling about mine lol might snipe some packs from the auction to get a few more nugs. It's cool because you can pull the trigger at a higher price & still be a winner because your getting more nuggets @Gu~ is a genius lol!!


are you casting shade on that Whiskey, Cookie Wreck or both ?


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> are you casting shade on that Whiskey, Cookie Wreck or both ?


lol wut? I'm just saying why use a coupon on items that aren't going anywhere fast. When Gu can drop some new fire (like with Pig Whistle) next week or two. Just a hunch feeling for how I want to spend my nuggets yall can do whatever of course lol.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 25, 2017)

New Greenpoint Seeds Series







Florida Series - Feminized Seeds
CLEARWATER KUSH - (Bubba Diagonal x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
DADE COUNTY KUSH - (I-95 x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
KEY WEST COBBLER *CBD* - (Cobbler *HIGH CBD LEGAL HEMP* x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
MOJITO MINT - (Thin Mint Girl Scout Cookies x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
SHAQ CANDY - (Alien Rock Candy x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
SOUTH BEACH SHERB - (Sunset Sherbet x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
SWAMP SERUM - (Cherry Wine *HIGH CBD LEGAL HEMP* x 1992 Florida OG Kush)

All Feminized Seeds.
First Release this Thursday. 
Single Seeds & Five Seed Collector's Packs
Price point= $24.36/$107.77


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> New Greenpoint Seeds Series
> 
> Florida Series - Feminized Seeds
> CLEARWATER KUSH - (Bubba Diagonal x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
> ...


Damn you mean you want me to spend all my damn gold Gu.


----------



## higher self (Jul 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> New Greenpoint Seeds Series
> 
> Florida Series - Feminized Seeds
> CLEARWATER KUSH - (Bubba Diagonal x 1992 Florida OG Kush)
> ...


See this is exactly what I meant, hold on to those nuggets for the new drop folks


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> lol wut? I'm just saying why use a coupon on items that aren't going anywhere fast. When Gu can drop some new fire (like with Pig Whistle) next week or two. Just a hunch feeling for how I want to spend my nuggets yall can do whatever of course lol.


gotcha, just making sure.....


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 25, 2017)

@Gu~ can you please wait until the rent is paid before you do the next release. Now I have some decisions to make.....


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> but how long ago did you plant them cuz sometimes it takes 27 minutes or so to see a root. hang in there


yea, im being too impatient... its only been 3 days... hehehe got scurrred for no reason.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 25, 2017)

higher self said:


> I'd hold on to your nuggets a little bit longer unless it's something you wanted to pop right away. That's just how I'm feeling about mine lol might snipe some packs from the auction to get a few more nugs. It's cool because you can pull the trigger at a higher price & still be a winner because your getting more nuggets @Gu~ is a genius lol!!





higher self said:


> See this is exactly what I meant, hold on to those nuggets for the new drop folks


The only one that's peaked my interest for the new drop is that Alien Rock Candy x 92 FOGK.
The thing is, I'm not sure how long that WR will be around. There's a few no longer available I either skipped over or didn't get a back up.  But you're right, I'll probably wait until it goes up for auction.
And I'm getting a bit "stardawged out" so I definitely welcome any new male selections 
Think I'm just gonna pull the trigger on both the Cookie Wreck and ARC x 92FOGK. These both should be stupid fire 


























And damn it, as soon as I pull the trigger I'll have more nuggets so I'll be stalking the page again, 
Genius indeed!!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> All Feminized Seeds.
> First Release this Thursday.
> Single Seeds & Five Seed Collector's Packs
> Price point= $24.36/$107.77


24.36 per seed? Ugh that's a tough one. Doesn't mean they aren't great its just on par with Top Dawg and price is their big drawback.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Checkout the auction page, I'm sure they will make it up there at least once a week after they drop.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Checkout the auction page, I'm sure they will make it up there at least once a week after they drop.


What's bubba diagonal


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 25, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What's bubba diagonal


Bubba Diagonal - DownWithDirt (I believe)
(Bubba Kush x OG Kush/Sour Diesel)

An exceptionally stinky cut that makes me really foggy. Very popular in the Denver/Boulder area.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 25, 2017)

Had to do some research!
I'm not familiar with any of those strains, but after reading ill definitely have to put down for a pack or three of clearwater! 

No chance of regs @Gu~ ?


----------



## morgwar (Jul 25, 2017)

I probably owe the man a pack or two at full price, with all the discounts I've gotten.
I gifted a buddy my spare pack of jamoka out of 11 he got one male.
his whole house smells like a cat pissed on a burning Christmas tree. Gotta love country living!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> New Greenpoint Seeds Series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've never heard of the 92 Florida Og Kush.
Would 92 Florida Og Kush be another name for Triangle Kush?
If it is anything like Triangle Kush, I'll be all over these girls.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 25, 2017)

So pumped!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 25, 2017)

For those with questions about the Florida OG

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVyarccjCmK/

This dude kills it all the time.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hey thanks man any more info?? Who the breeder?


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 25, 2017)

Opps nvm


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 25, 2017)

No breeders name?


----------



## SensiPuff (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> No breeders name?


How fucking high are you


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> For those with questions about the Florida OG
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVyarccjCmK/
> 
> This dude kills it all the time.


guys all arguing about the differences between 63 days and 70 at harvest lol. I wonder if their room controls are identical too.


----------



## kds710 (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> guys all arguing about the differences between 63 days and 70 at harvest lol. I wonder if their room controls are identical too.


got any pictures of that holy grail Raindance of yours in late flower/ dry buds ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> got any pictures of that holy grail Raindance of yours in late flower/ dry buds ?


yes, already posted in this thread, they be getting all mad at me if I keep posting it though. search and ye shall find one pic. If I knew the page where it was I'd link you of course.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> got any pictures of that holy grail Raindance of yours in late flower/ dry buds ?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-140#post-13627073 





(fukkem)


----------



## kds710 (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-140#post-13627073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a nice rep of its lineage thanks for postin that up again. another guy, sackmastaflex on IG runs practically everything from Gu and does an amazing job yet he says the Raindance is his favorite out of all of them so between the two of you guys' reports it'll probably be my first pack I pop once I break into my Greenpoint gear. thank you


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> looks like a nice rep of its lineage thanks for postin that up again. another guy, sackmastaflex on IG runs practically everything from Gu and does an amazing job yet he says the Raindance is his favorite out of all of them so between the two of you guys' reports it'll probably be my first pack I pop once I break into my Greenpoint gear. thank you


Its not even fair really, I popped two females in my pack. One was huge, one smaller. I followed advice here of adding suplhur etc to this one and it failed. the other smaller one remains the best weed I've ever sampled, tix all the boxes I mean


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hello all hope all is well anybone no if the florida og is this triangle kush??


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 26, 2017)

sooo...
Night Rider is on the site now..... just sayin
and its on sale.
Get that fire while you can.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks bro by me some!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Hello all hope all is well anybone no if the florida og is this triangle kush??


loose quote of @Gu~ from else where. 92 Florida OG is not TK, more commonly referred to as "crippy" 

Just go on instagram
https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/92og/

plenty of photos for you to make your decision on. Though you have spent some time on here, so Im pretty sure you have made your decision.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Lol you would be righ! Gunna get a,pack on that night rider as well


----------



## morgwar (Jul 26, 2017)

The summer of chem is in full swing at the bears den, thanks to gu fall will be fuel, with tomahawk and raindance, possibly whiskey river.
But this winter ill be tackling the pakalolo beast. Outdoor only my ass! I'm sure it'll fit in the new 5x5 and ill be able to squeeze in a Clearwater and maybe a garlix!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jul 26, 2017)

can't seem to get my nuggets loaded on the site, not that i have a lot, just an error i noticed


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2017)

For anyone running Chinook what kinds of flower times are you guys seeing?

I took her down at 78 days and she had weeks left. It's crazy because half of the colas look done and the other half look like we just dove into flower.

Sativas.....

I have no doubt that with the way she was throwing pistils and stacking on already developed flowers that she was going to 2liter out like sackmasta's photos... by far the heaviest yielder this harvest and it wasn't close to finish, very heavy large flowers up top.

Frosty too!

If Gatorade ever makes a tangerine flavor I imagine it will taste/smell like Chinook Haze. This is like a watery tangerine, not watery in that the flavor is weak, but watery in that the flavor smells like a drink that will quench the greatest of thirsts. Very fun flavors and smells a nice change for a guy like me who bathes in chem. Smelling this I think "I am thirsty, I must drink you!"

If you are familiar with lemon Gatorade, that watery lemon, but it's full on lemon with a little salt to it, that's kind of how the Chinook smells to me. Like I'm smelling the mouth of a Tangerine Gatorade bottle after opening.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Do they have a Web sight?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Do they have a Web sight?


http://greenpointseeds.com/


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 26, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> For anyone running Chinook what kinds of flower times are you guys seeing?
> 
> I took her down at 78 days and she had weeks left. It's crazy because half of the colas look done and the other half look like we just dove into flower.
> 
> ...


Sounds like at least a 12 week bloomer.
How hard does she hit Cannabruh?


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

I trying to figure out the breeders name.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I trying to figure out the breeders name.


 Breeders name for what strain ??


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I trying to figure out the breeders name.


Probably an elite cut passed between friends since 92. No names associated with it. However, DNA Genetics offers a Florida OG in seed form.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks yes florida og I know back in the day they said swerve had the real girl scout cookies then guy pie guy 420 he had some real florida og just seein if maybe him I don't no want to fiND out what cut this is.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Thanks yes florida og I know back in the day they said swerve had the real girl scout cookies then guy pie guy 420 he had some real florida og just seein if maybe him I don't no want to fiND out what cut this is.


Burner


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 26, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Burner


Alright, make this easy. Florida 92 OG is an elite CLONE ONLY. there will be no breeder info, just guesses at the origin. If @Gu~ is using it, it is a damn good plant. The man knows his stuff. And only plays with the best.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 26, 2017)

Ya I bet it is fire


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

gee, if a clone only came my way I'd make a sack of seeds by itself and gift them as _used to be clone only's_


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

Double post


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> So which is the male in these crosses? From what I understand the progeny should be like the mother plant.


The male is usually on the right so I would say the Florida og is the male


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> The male is usually on the right so I would say the Florida og is the male


There suppose to be fems so there is no male involved just forced hermaphrodite pollen.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

So which is the male in these crosses? From what I understand the progeny should be like the mother plant.


Bakersfield said:


> There suppose to be fems so there is no male involved just forced hermaphrodite pollen.


Uhhh you still have to have pollen (male) from one to impregnate the mother. So even if you selfed the 92'OG and its pollen was used for the cross that would mean one was a male and the other was the female. At least that's the way it used to work. Something change? Did they rub two female plants together? Cannabis Scissoring?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> So which is the male in these crosses? From what I understand the progeny should be like the mother plant.
> 
> 
> Uhhh you still have to have pollen (male) from one to impregnate the mother. So even if you selfed the 92'OG and its pollen was used for the cross that would mean one was a male and the other was the female. At least that's the way it used to work. Something change? Did they rub two female plants together? Cannabis Scissoring?


Sure there's pollen involved but there was no male involved, just a female turned hermaphrodite by chemicals.

Like Vato mentioned the pollen donor was 92 Florida OG as indicated by its last placement in the cross. It's also the common denominator in all the crosses.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sure there's pollen involved but there was no male involved, just a female turned hermaphrodite by chemicals.
> 
> Like Vato mentioned the pollen donor was 92 Florida OG as indicated by its last placement in the cross. It's also the common denominator in all the crosses.


To my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, but Cannabis is genetically male and female and can be manipulated to be one or the other through hormones. Correct? If so I'd say the the 92' OG was the male. But I'm sure you know better than I do.


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2017)

Should I pick up Night Rider if I already have two packs Tombstone (TK x Stardawg) I may get it just for the nuggets.



Green_Skunk said:


> To my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, but Cannabis is genetically male and female and can be manipulated to be one or the other through hormones. Correct? If so I'd say the the 92' OG was the male. But I'm sure you know better than I do.


Think your over complicating things Green, it's just reversed pollen being used to make those fems. Pollen from the the 92 OG female it's not a male but if you want to call it the male go ahead but your just confusing yourself that way.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> To my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, but Cannabis is genetically male and female and can be manipulated to be one or the other through hormones. Correct? If so I'd say the the 92' OG was the male. But I'm sure you know better than I do.


Apparently, I do know more about cannabis than you do.


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2017)

Booo I only have enough nuggets to get $30 off when those fems drop but the hotasballs code will take off around the same. So I'll just wait on the Shaq Candy to drop. I'm not buying stuff I don't really need, got enough genetics with TK in it but nothing of the Alien.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Apparently, I do know more about cannabis than you do.


Good job!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

higher self said:


> Booo I only have enough nuggets to get $30 off when those fems drop but the hotasballs code will take off around the same. So I'll just wait on the Shaq Candy to drop. I'm not buying stuff I don't really need, got enough genetics with TK in it but nothing of the Alien.


Does the TK produce tight and heavy nugs? The one you run in your garden?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> To my understanding, correct me if I'm wrong, but Cannabis is genetically male and female and can be manipulated to be one or the other through hormones. Correct? If so I'd say the the 92' OG was the male. But I'm sure you know better than I do.



no manipulations without high tech radiation done by mr freeze will change the chromosomes in this plant. They all have both but are clearly either male or female shortly after their seed is formed. dont believe anyone else about this. its either a boy or a girl in seed form. no lights, no voodoo, no dance or moon eclipse or temps will make the genetics of the seed change sexes. 
I can make a female with buds give up pollen by inducing small male fingers that hold that pollen. that pollen is usually the pollen responsible for producing fem seeds when married to a female bud , like on itself even


----------



## higher self (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Does the TK produce tight and heavy nugs? The one you run in your garden?


Only ran one so far (TK x Cookies)& it's still flowering but yes it's a good yielder with solid nugs not sure if that's from the Cookies though.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> no manipulations without high tech radiation done by mr freeze will change the chromosomes in this plant. They all have both but are clearly either male or female shortly after their seed is formed. dont believe anyone else about this. its either a boy or a girl in seed form. no lights, no voodoo, no dance or moon eclipse or temps will make the genetics of the seed change sexes.
> I can make a female with buds give up pollen by inducing small male fingers that hold that pollen. that pollen is usually the pollen responsible for producing fem seeds when married to a female bud , like on itself even


Oh you mean stuff like this? https://riotseeds.nl/product/cannabis-sex-reversal-spray-8-oz-small-bottle/


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

yup


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

my Black Gold seeds cracked open in 20 hours, Shiva only knows when these were produced. on the other hand all of my (dracula) doubl e purpledoji are on 36 hours of soak and nary a crack from Neptune. shiva only knows how these were stored? goshdammit


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 26, 2017)

Which of the Gu strains would be closest to Chem D? Garlix? Would that be something of a pheno hunt?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 26, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Which of the Gu strains would be closest to Chem D? Garlix? Would that be something of a pheno hunt?


there are no phenos that are not keepers for me. maybe im just easy, but a quality room produces great seeds using great genetics. Every seed will produce fire both boy and girls. they all stink, read the descriptions and reviews on the website for the most accurate 
narrowing. Raindance is stellar. you havent had chem d, chem91, chem 4 until you grow some Raindance my man


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> there are no phenos that are not keepers for me. maybe im just easy, but a quality room produces great seeds using great genetics. Every seed will produce fire both boy and girls. they all stink, read the descriptions and reviews on the website for the most accurate
> narrowing. Raindance is stellar. you havent had chem d, chem91, chem 4 until you grow some Raindance my man


 Just finally scored some rain dance after multiple droolings on my screen viewing sackmastaflex,s ig....


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Sieved a ton of the raindance, by far the biggest seed I've ever seen. 
Kept 80 of the biggest seeds (HUGE!), popping them and F2'ing them ASAP.
Great review Chemphlegm


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Sieved a ton of the raindance, by far the biggest seed I've ever seen.


Have you ever seen B.O.G.'s seeds? Those things are monsters..


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Have you ever seen B.O.G.'s seeds? Those things are monsters..


Actually I do remember the sour bubble being a bit beefy


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Actually I do remember the sour bubble being a bit beefy


Do you got seeds in any dispensaries or any events planned soon? in denver/colorado springs area.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 26, 2017)

Unfortunately the only place to interact with me is on email, instagram or on these forums.
And the seeds are way more available on the website than at any event.
=)


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

The Florida Series - 1st Release (Available....Now)


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 27, 2017)

That's bs no florida og just cross damm


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The Florida Series - 1st Release (Available....Now)



how do I use my points for a discount?
nothing popping up...what am I missing.

hurry too please, I aint gonna miss this drop mmmkkkk?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thought about getting some of these but $25 per seed . Nah. You're better than that gu


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thought about getting some of these but $25 per seed . Nah. You're better than that gu


Actually it's not 25 because they have a discount code fam. "HotasBall" 25% off


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

Got it!

bummer couldnt use both promo discounts ......oh well.
I trust in fire


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thought about getting some of these but $25 per seed . Nah. You're better than that gu


they all have cracked within 18 hours here, everyone of his gear I've got. 25 bucks....well lets do the math. four seeds=100 bucks, four females= at least four 2 ounce yielding plants if vegged short period, more if longer, thats a quarter pound for a hundy.

one bud on one branch of one any is worth more than 100 bucks....works for me, then I can steal it a million times too, over and over enjoying that 25 dollar seed forever if I want. drop in bucket I'd say. whats your holy grails worth right


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

hockeybry2 said:


> Thought about getting some of these but $25 per seed . Nah. You're better than that gu


I know you've got about 6000 points saved up


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Please guys don't pay full price. Create an account get, a few nuggets. Cash those babies in after you use the hotasballs discount. 
Full price is for the googlers, you guys know better.


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey Gu~ noticed since you changed the website the currency conversion feature works on the "In Stock" where all the strains are listed, but when you go to strains individually they are in American dollars until added to the cart. Once added to the cart they show the price in Canadian Peso's  This might lead to some confusion.

Don't think this is working as intended. If it is ignore me 

For instance this page is all CAD and the prices are right
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock

This page is all USD before conversion, when I ad to the cart it converts. 
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock/products/tahoe-og-kush-x-star-dawg-cannabis-seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Hey Gu~ noticed since you changed the website the currency conversion feature works on the "In Stock" where all the strains are listed, but when you go to strains individually they are in American dollars until added to the cart. Once added to the cart they show the price in Canadian Peso's  This might lead to some confusion.
> 
> Don't think this is working as intended. If it is ignore me
> 
> ...


I'll get this fixed today. I've also forwarded it to the website developers for an explanation. THANK YOU

~

*ANYONE ELSE*
Please if you see any bugs on the website just let me know and I'll get it fixed asap. I guess people were having issues adding stuff to the cart. I wouldn't have known unless someone told me. so Thank you!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

I have Knight Rider "gu" all over my fingers from a little LST training adjustments. Day 43 here and these are big and sweet lemon/orange loud. One a bit bigger and buds too. Long and narrow, sharply serrated leaves on both and a bit of spruce blue tint to them. These are exciting! Lots of frost on both and the bigger girl is getting some red pistils.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Glad you are enjoying them!

Night Rider (official spelling) - Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

I had told Chip I wanted Midnight Rider on the label.
He remembered it as Knight Rider (like the show)
I tried to explain that it didn't have a Western theme, but by that time the freebie packs already went out.
So "Night Rider" it is.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Gotta change all my notes and labels now! 

The new sight is as good as I've seen! Love the % listing in parentage and navigation is easy. Great info on strains and good pics etc. nice job for all involved!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

I love the back stories!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

We it looks like I've been banned from ICMag and the Greenpoint Seeds thread has been deleted.
The GPS resistance has always been super strong behind the scenes. (Thank you RollitUp for allowing me to be a member!). Often times I feel like Trump vs the Deep State.
My competition has gotten be blacklisted from many many vendors, but I keep on trucking thanks to all the support for you guys!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> We it looks like I've been banned from ICMag and the Greenpoint Seeds thread has been deleted.
> The GPS resistance has always been super strong behind the scenes. (Thank you RollitUp for allowing me to be a member!). Often times I feel like Trump vs the Deep State.
> My competition has gotten be blacklisted from many many vendors, but I keep on trucking thanks to all the support for you guys!


 
You're not alone lmao


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Here's what I got.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> That's bs no florida og just cross damm


 How you gunna have seeds for ever when u don't have a male?? Who what when and we're what strains you guys get?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2017)

Those bans are childish as fuck. Seriously? At least pretend to be professional. Petty as shit put in writting.....smh


Keep putting out fire @Gu~ I'm popping some copper chem this next run


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Those bans are childish as fuck. Seriously? At least pretend to be professional. Petty as shit put in writting.....smh
> 
> 
> Keep putting out fire @Gu~ I'm popping some copper chem this next run


What's crazy I've never brought up riu over there before. That's a forum full of know it alls and rats.


----------



## Deep21 (Jul 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> they all have cracked within 18 hours here, everyone of his gear I've got. 25 bucks....well lets do the math. four seeds=100 bucks, four females= at least four 2 ounce yielding plants if vegged short period, more if longer, thats a quarter pound for a hundy.
> 
> one bud on one branch of one any is worth more than 100 bucks....works for me, then I can steal it a million times too, over and over enjoying that 25 dollar seed forever if I want. drop in bucket I'd say. whats your holy grails worth right


4 reg seeds - u can end up with 4 males. Is that worth 100?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> 4 reg seeds - u can end up with 4 males. Is that worth 100?


Regular seeds range from $8-12 per seed.
Feminized seeds are $24 per seed

Golden Nugget reward points will bring those prices down.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> 4 reg seeds - u can end up with 4 males. Is that worth 100?


it does happen. is a big boy game with big boy risk and big boy prizes.
his few fems cost this, the regulars statement you make is moot point. they cost less than half that you see?

if its something I want I would spend another 100 bucks to beat the odds. gee, 2 bones in the game for a 6 ounce plant, one that never stops growing buds...do the math my man.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Regular seeds range from $8-12 per seed.
> Feminized seeds are $24 per seed
> 
> Golden Nugget reward points will bring those prices down.



I got this


----------



## Deep21 (Jul 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I got this


I see. Reg vs fem.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> it does happen.* is a big boy game with big boy risk and big boy prizes*.
> his few fems cost this, the regulars statement you make is moot point. they cost less than half that you see?
> 
> if its something I want I would spend another 100 bucks to beat the odds. gee, 2 bones in the game for a 6 ounce plant, one that never stops growing buds...do the math my man.


Sorry Chemmy, but LOL
Some of the shit you come up with...
Seriously, half the time I cant tell if you're serious or playin


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2017)

I got to have that south beach sherb....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I had told Chip I wanted Midnight Rider on the label.
> He remembered it as Knight Rider (like the show)
> I tried to explain that it didn't have a Western theme, but by that time the freebie packs already went out.
> So "Night Rider" it is.


I'm sooo happy you've made this one available again. Now I can pop a pack and stick the other in the fridge.

Oh and I really love that name "Midnight Rider". I know its just a name but damn Chip....I wish he hadn't messed that one up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

genuity said:


> I got to have that south beach sherb....


I've been going back and forth between that and Shaq Candy. Decisions decisions


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm sooo happy you've made this one available again...


I saw the things TDS had to say on ICMag and wondered why I started playing nice in the first place. I'm over their attitude, I'd rather just get rid of them fast.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Deep21 said:


> I see. Reg vs fem.


Yeah, those fems are a new thing. I'm sure you're not the only one to get thrown off a bit by it.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been going back and forth between that and Shaq Candy. Decisions decisions


The Alien Rock Candy (ARC for short) is the 32% cut here in CO that is really tightly held.
There are a few bag seed phenos from this pheno that are floating around but this one is the real deal.
Also, take all that testing with a grain of Himalayan salt.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> they all have cracked within 18 hours here, everyone of his gear I've got. 25 bucks....well lets do the math. four seeds=100 bucks, four females= at least four 2 ounce yielding plants if vegged short period, more if longer, thats a quarter pound for a hundy.
> 
> one bud on one branch of one any is worth more than 100 bucks....works for me, then I can steal it a million times too, over and over enjoying that 25 dollar seed forever if I want. drop in bucket I'd say. whats your holy grails worth right


I'd gladly pay $25 per feminized seeds. Like you said, the return on investment should be substantial. Even if it keeps you from having to buy from the dealer or dispensary, which is about $50 an 1/8 here!
The last fems I bought were on sale, for $100 for 6 seeds. I bought 2 packs because it was a good deal for Swamp Boys- 3D and Horace - no rewards, just some useless freebies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I saw the things TDS had to say on ICMag and wondered why I started playing nice in the first place. I'm over their attitude, I'd rather just get rid of them fast.


I hear ya on that. Just keep in mind plenty of us are sick to death of the petty whining. Those who spend their time makin good beans at a fair price while delivering good customer service will win out every single time. 
Keep on keepin on Gu~


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd gladly pay $25 per feminized seeds. Like you said, the return on investment should be substantial. Even if it keeps you from having to buy from the dealer or dispensary, which is about $50 an 1/8 here!
> The last fems I bought were on sale, for $100 for 6 seeds. I bought 2 packs because it was a good deal for Swamp Boys- 3D and Horace - no rewards, just some useless freebies.


I think folks are just used to seeing only regs available and are a little thrown off by it.. Those 5 packs are right inline with any other high quality fems.
Imagine if Bodhi did the same? Folks would be losin their damn minds because its always been "just" regs.
And I don't want to see any potential customers run off from the thread because they may have overlooked it. KWIM


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

Honestly I see it like this.
Normal MSRP for Greenpoint Seeds REG is $107.77 for 10 regular seeds.
Normal MSRP for Greenpoint Seeds FEM is $107.77 for 5 female seeds.

pop ten regular seeds = probably 5 females
pop five feminized seeds = definitely 5 females


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 27, 2017)

same price? right? I don't know. I'm sure I'll figure it out... Or you guys will kill me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 3985365
> You're not alone lmao


They booted you because of RIU? What the...
What a bunch of crybabies
LMAO

We'd rather have ya here anyway Vato


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think folks are just used to seeing only regs available and are a little thrown off by it.. Those 5 packs are right inline with any other high quality fems.
> Imagine if Bodhi did the same? Folks would be losin their damn minds because its always been "just" regs.


I think that offering fems is a great idea! So many tent growers out there with limited space and time love them and I like the idea of not mucking through the males.
I'm even planning to make my own fem chucks, because it's so damn time consuming to find a good male.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll admit, I rarely buy fems because I love hunting thru packs but on occasion I've gotten a high percentage of males and the fems are great for filling in that extra space.
Besides, how can you go wrong with fuego gens like these. 
When mine arrive they are getting wet immediately!


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> How you gunna have seeds for ever when u don't have a male?? Who what when and we're what strains you guys get?


easily. check out the selfing threads. the marijuanas world is your oyster


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 27, 2017)

Tbh i like the crosses but the pricing i cant get with .. the 40$ packs were to good to be true then the 60$ which was still pretty fair then 87$ which is getting to higher end but was still ok with discounts and nuggets these 107$ packs are a little out my range and theres still 120$ and 187$ for the copper chem .. im not saying its not worth it just harder to justify my purchase at those prices .. the auction is still good i almost caught a pack early this AM 

And do u have any pics of the dynamite diesel ? And the brain og x stardawg


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ is numbar 1
his muscles are numbar 1
his eyes are numbar 1
his beans are numbar 1
his genetics are numbar 1
his customer appreciation is numbar 1
his prices are indescribably..too good. has rewards program and a little seed auction
going on every now, has some rad discount code names.lol and.....
ships in, from the u.Ssaavey, oh so quick n oh so sick my lil jew friends.

Gu~ is numbar 1.


not that you need a fan vouch.
but my way of thanking you for letting a group of
friends and i continue pushing stinky Genes.


----------



## kingzt (Jul 27, 2017)

Just ordered some mojito mint, super excited for this one. Can't remember ever seeing an og cross with gsc.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 27, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Gu~ is numbar 1
> his muscles are numbar 1
> his eyes are numbar 1
> his beans are numbar 1
> ...



Get a room you slut


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Get a room you slut


breeding room.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Gu~ is numbar 1
> his muscles are numbar 1
> his eyes are numbar 1
> his beans are numbar 1
> ...


I seriously read that and heard it as a "cheer"...like at a Friday night football game. 
I was like, what...no "Go-Fight-Win, LOLOLOL


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 27, 2017)

I hate it when I wake up and see that the auctions have ended at great prices... then I remember that I couldn't possibly grow them out within the next 5 years anyway.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 27, 2017)

I just placed my 5 Bruce Banner #3 X Monster Cookies into the flower room. 

I didn't get around to up-potting my Garlix, Copper Chem, Gunslinger, and Black Gold.
I had to go play in the rain out of town for a couple of weeks and then came home to harvest a few lbs of Locktite.
The Greenpoints in party cups are looking great at about 10 inches and are hard to keep watered. I'm up-potting later, but plan to keep them fairly short and into flower.
Pics later.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> We it looks like I've been banned from ICMag and the Greenpoint Seeds thread has been deleted.
> The GPS resistance has always been super strong behind the scenes. (Thank you RollitUp for allowing me to be a member!). Often times I feel like Trump vs the Deep State.
> My competition has gotten be blacklisted from many many vendors, but I keep on trucking thanks to all the support for you guys!


Don't sweat it, they ban for anything over there. We still here to support you


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 27, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I seriously read that and heard it as a "cheer"...like at a Friday night football game.
> I was like, what...no "Go-Fight-Win, LOLOLOL


haha..its even funnier now that i read it in chant.
the beans part gets me man.lol

i was actually quoting a scene from Nacho Libre. before the fight, that foo Ramseys is getting Embraced by his manager. stoopid funny.
sorry for the incovenience peeps reading this and my posts before this, i watch alot of movies and youtube videos.lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Time to select for towel duty. It's Greenpoint's up so is it 1.Black Gold 2.Hibernate 3.Dynamite Diesel 4.Dream Catcher or 5.Night Rider which I have twi at six weeks flower now.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I had told Chip I wanted Midnight Rider on the label.
> He remembered it as Knight Rider (like the show)
> I tried to explain that it didn't have a Western theme, but by that time the freebie packs already went out.
> So "Night Rider" it is.


I wondered why the "Knight Rider" deviated from the "Wild West Series" as the same male was used... and now it's all clear.

Kind of makes the story that much more fun, some unique packs to those that got in on the special and a nice anecdote from behind the scenes.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Here's what I got.


10K? Lol
I get how money works. And capitalism. And how things are commodities. But jeeze! Greedy on the part of icmag imho.
I hate how money seems to be the main driving force in the world...


----------



## Mr.Head (Jul 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Here's what I got.


Wow. That's some shit. 

They prolly want your $10k to upgrade their site that looks like it's from 2002.

I like their dedicated sections for specific breeders, but then you get circle jerks because they delete anything negative.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

4 Dynamite Diesel and 4 Black Gold to the towel! Never did the Diesel but the Black Gold is as good as I!ve had since 1969. As good smelling as any, as good tasting as any and it will tear your face off!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm a bit disappointed you released on thursday. Didn't think you'd sell out of Shaq Candy so fast. Can you see the pain in my eyes Gu? Can ya Gu?







(Kicks neighbors cat)


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 27, 2017)

That sucks that you got banned from the IC and them asking you for $10,000 is just a good bye Fuck You, as if Karma or any of the other breeders ever paid that much to bring traffic to there site.
I never visited your section over there but I occasionally post on the Gorilla Bubble sub-forum.

The name Night Rider and the rest of the Western series has a Steam Punk vibe to me along with your Gunslinger, what i thought was based on the Stephen King novels.  
Copper Chem is like what's left in the containment ponds left behind after extraction of the ore, I'm all NIMBY on that one. I'll definitely love them I can tell.
Black Gold = state revenue and life as we know it.
I guess I'm just fucked up!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 27, 2017)

<----this skunk won't venture to icmag again. Sorry to hear that Gu!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

I also frequented Gorilla Bubble on IC but it did take nine or ten beans to find a female. Just chopped one today, looks good, average size long buds and turning purple, we'll see. They are a bit inbred in attitude at IC. RIU is my main patrol by far.

Learned so much just lurking for years. Lots of good Grow info on all methods.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Do these cannabis sites not realize that breeders drive traffic to them? More traffic equals more clicks which = more money


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2017)

Missed out on that sunset sherb......damn


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Missed out on that sunset sherb......damn


I guess everybody cashed in their gold today..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2017)

No joke. I mowed the lawn and boom!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> No joke. I mowed the lawn and boom!


Sleep late loose weight. I have enough cookies crosses I wanted that Clearwater kush because if that bubba and shaq candy.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 27, 2017)

Grabbed a night rider and purple badlands to make up for it


----------



## higher self (Jul 27, 2017)

Completely forgot about the drop I was at work, oh well I'll scoop that Shaq Candy in an auction one day


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 27, 2017)

higher self said:


> Completely forgot about the drop I was at work, oh well I scoop that Shaq Candy in an auction one day


Wait, I thought this was a limited run? Maybe I misread? If so .....


----------



## higher self (Jul 27, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Wait, I thought this was a limited run? Maybe I misread? If so .....





Gu~ said:


> Checkout the auction page, I'm sure they will make it up there at least once a week after they drop.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2017)

Night Rider Just don't look right without the K. It seems like a different plant, not as sophisticated maybe. I hope the herb is as good as Knight Rider!


----------



## volusian (Jul 27, 2017)

@~Gu
So I'm a little aggravated about the closing of the greenpoint thread I started on IC. I'm a (mellowfellow) but that is ridiculous and makes me a little mad. I don't understand how that thread got closed and ~Gu and a few others get banned, while Money Mike comes into a thread I started and starts flinging mud all over the place and doesn't get a ban as well. There are quite a few breeders threads over there that have never had a drop and I'm sure have never thrown down 10k. Dynasty, Cannarado, Jaws, etc. When was the last Top dawg drop on the Bay? 
I love of icmag, it was the first forum I found in '07. There is tons of info over there. It's just a damn shame to see you treated like that. 

On another note, I ordered from the auction at a reduced price the bandit breath, but while checking out i got to the final screen where it was trying to process my card and timed out on me. I think there might be a glitch of some kind. 

Rant over. 

Stay Frosty!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 27, 2017)

Purple Badlands is wonderful btw.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 27, 2017)

volusian said:


> @~Gu
> So I'm a little aggravated about the closing of the greenpoint thread I started on IC. I'm a (mellowfellow) but that is ridiculous and makes me a little mad. I don't understand how that thread got closed and ~Gu and a few others get banned, while Money Mike comes into a thread I started and starts flinging mud all over the place and doesn't get a ban as well. There are quite a few breeders threads over there that have never had a drop and I'm sure have never thrown down 10k. Dynasty, Cannarado, Jaws, etc. When was the last Top dawg drop on the Bay?
> I love of icmag, it was the first forum I found in '07. There is tons of info over there. It's just a damn shame to see you treated like that.
> 
> ...


I saw they closed that thread shortly after the MM rant. It drove me to order Night Rider. I hate that GPS gets treated like a pariah over on ICMAG. Love the sight, hate the politics.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 27, 2017)

They said seeds are gone but i hope for more.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 28, 2017)

I seen this on seedjunkies! Shoutout to TypoError who posted it..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2017)

How's their Chinook Haze? Anyone here run it out? I hope I get a nice male for some pollen. I just got a 10 pack from reverse auction plus nuggets. For 21.09 shipped to my door. Can't beat that. Ordered Sunday had problems with nugget reward. I emailed greenpoint. They emailed me back Sunday evening. Made me a new code to use my nuggets right. I selected pay by mail on accident. Didn't even pay till monday evening with a card. Got it this morning. Now thats fast shipping. It probably didnt even go out till tuesday. @Gu~ thanks for the super fast shipping. And btw Fuck ICMag.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 28, 2017)

Isn't Money Mike the same guy that got all up in arms about Bodhi at one point? lol what a joker. fuck that site. They won't allow you to logon to their site through a vpn. Super suspicious. I stay far far away from that.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2017)

I got banned a couple years ago. I was in a breeders post. I got some of his shit. 10 pack of beans. Popped all 10. Only 6 germed. Ok that sucks but I can clone. So out of the 6. One female. And 5 shitty lookn males. So I cloned out the 1 lady I got. Smelled and looked like fire in veg. Flipped her and 9 clones. And 6 weeks in it threw so many balls, that I couldn't keep up with it. I tried yanking them as they came. But it was a true shemale. Loaded with balls and hairs. Every clone, and the mother. So I posted that in his forum post. And within 48 hours. I was banned. I didn't dog his shit. I just explained what happened. And he tried to say I germed them fukd up that's why only 6 germed, then told me I stressed the plant out to cause the been issue. Which I didn't. And he called me a piece of shit grower, a noob. Told me his genetics were too much for me. And I said yeah your right. The price for your hermie shit is high. Lol. So I just laughed at him. And I was banned.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 28, 2017)

8 weeks doc holiday


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2017)

Dream Beaver said:


> 8 weeks doc holiday


Very nice. Looks super frosty man. I was gonna get doc holiday too. And didnt. But I will now. LoL


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 28, 2017)

I was gifted a partial pack of Nightmare Og X Stardawg, today. @Gu~ any details on this cross would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dream Beaver (Jul 28, 2017)

I got more phenos I'll get more pics at harvest they still have a bit to go but they sure seem close.


also what's up with the lineage. It used to be listed as OG/Old Man Purps x Stardawg now it's TK/Old Man Purps x Stardawg? supwitdat? the original OG cut from JoshD and his crew in the 90's is different than TK is it not? maybe I'm wrong this shit is confusing for us non americans.


"Kurple Fantasy is an award-winning clone from Imperial Genetics that has made its way around Colorado. It is a cross of *Triangle OG Kush (also known as '92 Florida OG)* and "Old Man Purps," a purple variety collected from a mountain hermit in Colorado. Kurple Fantasy terpenes tend more toward the Purple side of things, smelling like grape candy, soda, or kool-aid. However, her potency and effect are a balance of the Triangle and the Purps, making Kurple Fantasy unusually potent for a purple indica variety. "


----------



## morgwar (Jul 28, 2017)

I like that when he crosses these strains, they get a new name.
Cackleberry is pretty neat off the tongue
If its fire, give it the respect it deserves and name it.
I missed the drop with the mortgage payment coming up. But Vato put a bug in my ear about the emerald cup this year, and maybe I should save my pennies.
Now @Gu~ 
hasn't shown Nevada any love yet understandably, since were just starting out. 
But dude you gotta hit the emerald cup this year, so I can shake your hand over this chempocalypse grow 
Copper is keeping me in deep suspense!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2017)

night Rider at 44 days both big and making semi-chunky buds and lots of trichs. Pistils getting red on one. Similar in appearance to hazes. Nice size plants with very nice branching. Can't help thinking they have a "K" deficiency though.

These are loud lemons! Something Chem or fuel too or turpentine trying to break through that extreme lemon loud.


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 29, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> yea, im being too impatient... its only been 3 days... hehehe got scurrred for no reason.


 so after waiting a week, only 4 dream catchers came out of the soil. after investigating why the others havent popped, i dug up the soil and noticed several of the tomahawks roots rotted in the soil, and couple doc holidays just didnt even pop roots... this pissed me off and i decided to soak the rest of the seeds in a cup of water and after the roots popped a lil, i transferred the rest onto a wet paper napkin and waited till the roots grew at least a quarter to half an inch before planting in soil. now its back to the waiting game... this is the 1st time i've had problems with germinating seeds.... yizahhh


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 29, 2017)

I've had a rough year germinating in 2017. Might be the times. Seems uncommonly common this year. With great genetics too


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I've had a rough year germinating in 2017. Might be the times. Seems uncommonly common this year. With great genetics too


really? that is nuts, sorry if you encountered similar situation. this is a very sad feeling.....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 29, 2017)

Always more seeds


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 29, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> so after waiting a week, only 4 dream catchers came out of the soil. after investigating why the others havent popped, i dug up the soil and noticed several of the tomahawks roots rotted in the soil, and couple doc holidays just didnt even pop roots... this pissed me off and i decided to soak the rest of the seeds in a cup of water and after the roots popped a lil, i transferred the rest onto a wet paper napkin and waited till the roots grew at least a quarter to half an inch before planting in soil. now its back to the waiting game... this is the 1st time i've had problems with germinating seeds.... yizahhh


I live in the forest, near many a swamp, so the air is saturated with molds. I have a problem with damping off after the seeds sprout.
Without the addition of 1 tbs per gallon of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide, I would be lucky to get 50% survival of seedlings. I now get near 100%


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I live in the forest, near many a swamp, so the air is saturated with molds. I have a problem with damping off after the seeds sprout.
> Without the addition of 1 tbs per gallon of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide, I would be lucky to get 50% survival of seedlings. I now get near 100%


do you add the 1 tbs of hydrogen peroxide when u water after planting the seeds into soil or coco?


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Always more seeds


i'd buy em all, if i had the funds... hehehe


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 29, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> do you add the 1 tbs of hydrogen peroxide when u water after planting the seeds into soil or coco?


Yes, every time I water until they are well established.


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, every time I water until they are well established.


oh ok... imma try that once the soil dries out a lil bit on a couple to see.. thank you good sir..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 29, 2017)

How are everyone's Red Headed Stranger testers working out. I have some I'm planning on popping for my upcoming cycle.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> How are everyone's Red Headed Stranger testers working out. I have some I'm planning on popping for my upcoming cycle.


 Which cross do you have ?

I pretty much finished mine up and was happy, not an overly large producer but a good quality smoke. If you scroll back you can see quite a bit of pictures I posted.
The only other people that I know of, mrfreshy and typoerror participated...
Typo knocked his out of the park...


----------



## higher self (Jul 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I live in the forest, near many a swamp, so the air is saturated with molds. I have a problem with damping off after the seeds sprout.
> Without the addition of 1 tbs per gallon of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide, I would be lucky to get 50% survival of seedlings. I now get near 100%


Damped off my entire pack of Animal Mints save for a lone survivor lol! Bought some new coco & mold hit hard. I had to mix it with my old soil, I bought the new coco trying to baby the Mints shit backfired badly smh would have been better of using my old mix. Peroxide all the way though especially when germinate in paper towels.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 29, 2017)

I go the rapid rooter route (sorry chemphlegm).
But Monterey neem is a decent fungicide too. I run that from seed to about two weeks flower, 3 for sativa.
Ill probably get flamed but gnats and mold have never been an issue for my veggies or medicines.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damped off my entire pack of Animal Mints save for a lone survivor lol! Bought some new coco & mold hit hard. I had to mix it with my old soil, I bought the new coco trying to baby the Mints shit backfired badly smh would have been better of using my old mix. Peroxide all the way though especially when germinate in paper towels.


Ouch, on your loss! 
This time of year is the worst for me with high humidity and lots of plants outdoors covered in powdery mildew. I just lost about an ounce to bud rot and taking cuttings or starting seeds is tough, but once it freezes up it's perfect for indoor gardening.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 29, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Which cross do you have ?
> 
> I pretty much finished mine up and was happy, not an overly large producer but a good quality smoke. If you scroll back you can see quite a bit of pictures I posted.
> The only other people that I know of, mrfreshy and typoerror participated...
> Typo knocked his out of the park...


The untrustworthy OGKBxRHS in quarantine. Starting it's fade, not much nose going on. Solid as a rock


----------



## higher self (Jul 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Ouch, on your loss!
> This time of year is the worst for me with high humidity and lots of plants outdoors covered in powdery mildew. I just lost about an ounce to bud rot and taking cuttings or starting seeds is tough, but once it freezes up it's perfect for indoor gardening.


Still have one so not really a loss more a lesson learned. Shit happens but I'm not stressed, other things got popped collection has to much heat! 

Cutting are easy for me during this time, usually 5-6 days in rooters.



morgwar said:


> I go the rapid rooter route (sorry chemphlegm).
> But Monterey neem is a decent fungicide too. I run that from seed to about two weeks flower, 3 for sativa.
> Ill probably get flamed but gnats and mold have never been an issue for my veggies or medicines.


I to use my rooters & see how I like that. I use neem & karanja I just forget to use that shit, good stuff though & would spray that way to in flower.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damped off my entire pack of Animal Mints save for a lone survivor lol! Bought some new coco & mold hit hard. I had to mix it with my old soil, I bought the new coco trying to baby the Mints shit backfired badly smh would have been better of using my old mix. Peroxide all the way though especially when germinate in paper towels.


Damn fam sorry to hear that shit.


----------



## higher self (Jul 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn fam sorry to hear that shit.


Still have another pack thankfully. It really was some shitty coco even when I transplaned other plants they didn't take to it well. I figured it just needed more flushing. Didn't want to blame Seed Junkie though I still feel they started off like runts. Haha I'm gonna feel paranoid as hell popping the next pack lol!

Also one California Cannon fell out so only have one of those now as well. Two females would be great but males are welcome too. Wouldn't mind hitting the CaliCan to my Ghost Cure, be a nice match for her lemon OG profile.


----------



## typoerror (Jul 29, 2017)

Purple Badlands


----------



## Vato_504 (Jul 29, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Purple Badlands
> View attachment 3986782


God damn she looks amazing fam


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great job man!! Looks great


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Purple Badlands
> View attachment 3986782


I think that's prettier than my ol lady.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 29, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I think that's prettier than my ol lady.


Lol


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

9/13 on bandit breath, one lagger just popped up and is tiny. The rest are healthy preschoolers. i dont do pics but ill report once they go into flower.


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

higher self said:


> Damped off my entire pack of Animal Mints save for a lone survivor lol! Bought some new coco & mold hit hard. I had to mix it with my old soil, I bought the new coco trying to baby the Mints shit backfired badly smh would have been better of using my old mix. Peroxide all the way though especially when germinate in paper towels.


I have had issues in coco with seedlings. I prefer pro mix for a seedling.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2017)

I have tried seedling mixes with coco and peat and my best luck is in reusing flower mix and adding only peat if neede and a handful of castings.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 30, 2017)

I use straight Roots Organic for my seedlings, the results have been great.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 30, 2017)

Raindance and purple badlands. 

Ordered Thursday. In my mailbox Saturday.

Very impressed.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 30, 2017)

Raindance remains my #1 strain


----------



## cookie master (Jul 30, 2017)

I have no idea why but ive wasted enough seeds damping off in coco that it isnt worth figuring out why? Clones do great but I hate seeing potential clone only type seedlings die off. the bandits are under a timber cree setup and doing ok. When they perk up a bit ill put them under a lec.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 30, 2017)

Cackleberry


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 30, 2017)

Jameshaze999 said:


> My elite list I would say gu from greenpoint topdawg seeds shantibaba of course and i also have blue orca haze from swami seeds . Thats the guys im messing with now . Well dj short sam the skunkman and nevile all legends . Also I think loompa should be on that list . Hear good things about bodhi too. Jim ortega and romulin joe . Hows that list . Let me know if I missed anyone



Any info on the Swami Blue Orca Haze ??? My "Friend" started 12 of them last Saturday and they all popped in 3 days. Today is 1 week they've been in soil. Inside of course. He also started 20 of the Swami/91 NL5/Hz, and 12 of the Hazeman/Nevils 88 G13 x Hashplant.

But any info on the BOH is appreciated.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 30, 2017)

cookie master said:


> I have had issues in coco with seedlings. I prefer pro mix for a seedling.


Me also, I accidentally snagged a bag of the promix cc and well it was the only time my clones didn't root. I usually have 98% success rate putting cuts straight into promix hp. Seedlings popped through the cc after paper towel method, I just had bad luck taking clones with it.


----------



## higher self (Jul 30, 2017)

cookie master said:


> I have had issues in coco with seedlings. I prefer pro mix for a seedling.


Thinking back when I last popped a bunch of seeds I bought some seedling mix. Going to keep some of that on hand or use rapid rooters going forward. Coco is defiantly a no go!!

@morgwar I sprayed some neem yesterday & no more mold on the top off the soil ever time it dries out. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 30, 2017)

For years I have had really good luck using the Canna Coco as a seed starter for vegetables and now.....
I use it in the domed self-watering seed starters and if feeling compulsive, I would actually boil the Coco in a large pan on the stove. Let it dry in paper towels then fill the seed tray.

PH and add a very small bit of rhizo to the water and fill the bottom water tray.

Soak whatever seeds for a few hours in pH,d plus tad of peroxide then plant in the Coco, throw the dome on and place under a light bulb.

It takes a few days for the Coco to actually draw up the water but it's just about the time the seed sprouts. This has been my foolproof way for many years now...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 30, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> For years I have had really good luck using the Canna Coco as a seed starter for vegetables and now.....
> I use it in the domed self-watering seed starters and if feeling compulsive, I would actually boil the Coco in a large pan on the stove. Let it dry in paper towels then fill the seed tray.
> 
> PH and add a very small bit of rhizo to the water and fill the bottom water tray.
> ...


Canna Coco FTW! 
I start in coco as well, but sometimes I'll pasteurize it in the oven at 200℉ for about 4 hours.
I would use promix, but I don't like it mixing with my Coco come transplant time. It just feels wrong.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Canna Coco FTW!
> I start in coco as well, but sometimes I'll pasteurize it in the oven at 200℉ for about 4 hours.
> I would use promix, but I don't like it mixing with my Coco come transplant time. It just feels wrong.


 Excellent idea putting it in the oven, takes the time out of drying it after boiling.
Here's a quick picture of my seed starter minus the clear dome.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 30, 2017)

[QUOTE="higher self, 

@morgwar I sprayed some neem yesterday & no more mold on the top off the soil ever time it dries out. Thanks for the tip![/QUOTE]


I'm a big neem fan.

"Neem is an antibacterial but true to form, neem has little negative effect on good soil bacteria. Neem also helps control nematodes, root born fungus’s, viruses and other soil-borne issues".
I've not noticed any difference in taste as others have mentioned, bit I will say in India its used in teas as a health supplement.


----------



## higher self (Jul 30, 2017)

@morgwar 

I have the meals too but only top dress with it cooking soil with neem gets a bit too pugnant. I need to stay on it with the applications. I use half n half neem/karanja oil & add a bit of yucca extract for emulsion & wetting agent. Add some sea 90 for good measure & they loved it had them praying up to light soon after they dried off.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 30, 2017)

higher self said:


> @morgwar
> 
> I have the meals too but only top dress with it cooking soil with neem gets a bit too pugnant. I need to stay on it with the applications. I use half n half neem/karanja oil & add a bit of yucca extract for emulsion & wetting agent. Add some sea 90 for good measure & they loved it had them praying up to light soon after they dried off.


I need to get some more seafood in my girls diet. Ill look into karanja oil. Thanks


----------



## higher self (Jul 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I need to get some more seafood in my girls diet. Ill look into karanja oil. Thanks


The sea 90 is just sea salt, I like it as a foliar, seemed to help with my cal mag hungry Insane Chem 91. Also kelp & crabmeal, I pretty much follow the coots formula.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 30, 2017)

So I'm having trouble deciding between copper chem or night rider for my next round. 

5 seeds of either. I'm popping 4 strains. One of them will be from Greenpoint. 

I'm open to suggestions. Yes I love the genetics in both. Yes they will both be ran in the next 2 runs. 

Hence the dilemma. Thanks in advance.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I'm having trouble deciding between copper chem or night rider for my next round.
> 
> 5 seeds of either. I'm popping 4 strains. One of them will be from Greenpoint.
> 
> ...


Not sure about night rider but copper needs a lot of real estate. That's one ill be running 2 or 3 in a 3x3 or by itself.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 30, 2017)

> @morgwar I sprayed some neem yesterday & no more mold on the top off the soil ever time it dries out. Thanks for the tip!
> 
> 
> I'm a big neem fan.
> ...


I had horrible results from neem. Idk what I did wrong but damn it made my high class escort, meth head lot lizards over night. Just from a light light misting mixed at 1/4 strength that it says on the bottle. They recovered since then. But I'll NVR use it again.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 30, 2017)

Chem


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 30, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Not sure about night rider but copper needs a lot of real estate. That's one ill be running 2 or 3 in a 3x3 or by itself.


I'm assuming males and non perfect germ rates. But fair statement.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 30, 2017)

Well copper was 5 out of 5 and quick.
2 males 3 females
Out of 20 green point beans popped total, 1 dud.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 30, 2017)

How you like that chem worth the cash??


----------



## BloomFielder (Jul 31, 2017)

goodming
i mean
germing-
i'd pour pack of seeds in shot glass filled with water, 6 hrs later poke down seeds. 24hrs later take out, place on wet paper towel, store in dark place.
24hrs later, maybe less ill check my beans, just in case they might of sprouted more than i have wanted them to if using rockwool.
(too long tap root might over shoot inch rockwool cube starter from bottom before it sprouts sideways , a pain to maintain from overdrying and eventually dying)
after. place in rockwool already ph'd @5.5- ro water or very light light solution ph/5.8. for coco- ro water lightly ph'd @5.9.
add a bit of mycorhizae to water or light sprinkle to medium. added bonus.....

long process, great results...nice ratio of success. doesnt matter ogkb or 20 year old unknown free franker from Logic.lol
if a healthy bean, that doesnt crack under the pressure of my fingers doesnt sprout, i place that blame 100% on me not the bean.


wet dream bx1


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

why no nose? (nitrogen+?)


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm assuming males and non perfect germ rates. But fair statement.


hmmm? copper is a large plant, no males and no germing problems here. the plant takes up much space, hence the suggestion

"needs alot of real estate"


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> hmmm? copper is a large plant, no males and no germing problems here. the plant takes up much space, hence the suggestion
> 
> "needs alot of real estate"


Yall make it harder to decide than I do for myself.

Maybe I'll just pop 3 and hope I get a male or two 

I have the real estate, just a question of what gets the axe.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 31, 2017)

all this talk about how you germ your seeds..... I put a little promix in a solo cup. Stick a pen in to make a hole. Then put the seed in, top with tap water. And wait. Natures way, works almost all the time.


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2017)

Sitting at the mailbox,with a tray of party cups,filled with some good soil.....looking for the mailman.....like what!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yall make it harder to decide than I do for myself.
> 
> Maybe I'll just pop 3 and hope I get a male or two
> 
> I have the real estate, just a question of what gets the axe.


I just germed 4 Copper Chems yesterday.
I think someone else here did too...maybe chemphlem?

Be kinda cool to have 3 different grows of CC going at the same time here.

 


Oh and I up-potted Tomahawk, Trifi, and Tombstone. Sexing will be starting as soon as they fill in these pots a bit


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2017)

genuity said:


> Sitting at the mailbox,with a tray of party cups,filled with some good soil.....looking for the mailman.....like what!!!


Hopefully he'll be there soon. Then you can be all.......


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 31, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just germed 4 Copper Chems yesterday.
> I think someone else here did too...maybe chemphlem?
> 
> Be kinda cool to have 3 different grows of CC going at the same time here.
> ...


I threw down 3 copper a weeks or so ago. 3 for 3 like usual. They are in a new round of Thunderdome 2017 with Scotts OG (rare dankness) and 3 in the Pink (Exotic). Shits gonna get wild.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

I have a few copper chems in flower now, just put two more in. none finished yet, but two with moth ball nose and some fuely bad breath.
all five of my Black Gold sprouted(of course) and into cups today. I think thats the last of the rapid rooters, pro mix from now on FTW.
Clearwater fems soaking....


----------



## genuity (Jul 31, 2017)

Fire in the soil.......


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have a few copper chems in flower now, just put two more in. none finished yet, but two with moth ball nose and some fuely bad breath.
> all five of my Black Gold sprouted(of course) and into cups today. I think thats the last of the rapid rooters, pro mix from now on FTW.
> Clearwater fems soaking....





genuity said:


> Fire in the soil.......View attachment 3987761


Ya boys!!! Get it done!!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 31, 2017)

I love this thread got some seeds to any one no if the new florida drop is this there only one?


----------



## Green_Skunk (Jul 31, 2017)

Nope, I'm not jealous at all.......


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 31, 2017)

Got some bodega bubblegum, bandit breath, and cookies and chem


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 31, 2017)

With 25% off, thanks gu ~ $80/pack


----------



## chemphlegm (Jul 31, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I love this thread got some seeds to any one no if the new florida drop is this there only one?



uhhhh. try this mate greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> Got some bodega bubblegum, bandit breath, and cookies and chem


Ooo cookies and chem looks fire dude. I have cookies going, that's the only reason Im not snagging those. Please pop those and post pics in this thread. Pretty please with motha fuckin cherry on top.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jul 31, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> Ooo cookies and chem looks fire dude. I have cookies going, that's the only reason Im not snagging those. Please pop those and post pics in this thread. Pretty please with motha fuckin cherry on top.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-76#post-13386638
https://www.rollitup.org/search/52549302/?q=cookies&t=post&o=date&c[user][0]=525364&c[thread]=852731


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 31, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> all this talk about how you germ your seeds..... I put a little promix in a solo cup. Stick a pen in to make a hole. Then put the seed in, top with tap water. And wait. Natures way, works almost all the time.


I also do the pen trick - a sharpie to be exact, the same one I mark the cups with.


----------



## morgwar (Jul 31, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I had horrible results from neem. Idk what I did wrong but damn it made my high class escort, meth head lot lizards over night. Just from a light light misting mixed at 1/4 strength that it says on the bottle. They recovered since then. But I'll NVR use it again.


There may be a few strains that don't jive with it. I use the premix stuff.


Jhon77 said:


> How you like that chem worth the cash??


Absolutely worth it!


----------



## morgwar (Jul 31, 2017)

For the first time in my life is have to say, id like to see how copper would do in hydro.
I'm a soil guy to the bone, but this plant from what I've gathered so far, doesn't suffer fools.
The genetics allow for this plant to exceed all expectations with a dialed in system or soil, (if that makes sense I'm a bit toasted). But if you screw up she's a harsh mistress and lets you know it.

Currently mines pretty happy, but when I let up on the nutes she dropped about 8 fan leaves over night. I fed her again and she bulked up her colas just as fast.
Not picky, but has a temper, if ya dig.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 31, 2017)

I had to pull my Deputies today at week 9. I wanted to take them to week 10 but I noticed some bud rot on a lower cola.
Keeper #1 pheno:
Front
 

Back
 
 
 

Keeper #2 not as pretty especially after she fell over while I was out of town and the wife didn't know quite how to prop it back in place.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 31, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any info on the Swami Blue Orca Haze ??? My "Friend" started 12 of them last Saturday and they all popped in 3 days. Today is 1 week they've been in soil. Inside of course. He also started 20 of the Swami/91 NL5/Hz, and 12 of the Hazeman/Nevils 88 G13 x Hashplant.
> 
> But any info on the BOH is appreciated.


I havent run them yet but I bet the are fire . You should run a journal . The nl#5*haze I bet anything those are epic


----------



## LoverBoy (Aug 1, 2017)

what's a high yielding greenpoint seed?


----------



## kds710 (Aug 1, 2017)

genuity said:


> Sitting at the mailbox,with a tray of party cups,filled with some good soil.....looking for the mailman.....like what!!!


 lmao perfect example of a seed junky waitin on a order


----------



## Feijao (Aug 1, 2017)

LoverBoy said:


> what's a high yielding greenpoint seed?


Going back through this thread would be worth your time. It's large, but there is a lot of good info in it. Also Gu~ is pretty responsive if you need help from the source. 

With that being said my Dream Catcher yielded about as well as you could wish a high quality plant would be able to. If your a good grower you could probably get most all of GPS seeds to produce pretty well. Chem's are pretty yieldy in general for me.


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 1, 2017)

I've seen Gu say that gunslinger is a heavy yielder


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I threw down 3 copper a weeks or so ago. 3 for 3 like usual. They are in a new round of Thunderdome 2017 with Scotts OG (rare dankness) and 3 in the Pink (Exotic). Shits gonna get wild.


 do you guys do testers cookie??


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

Don't be on here scam in peaple that's bull.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 1, 2017)

take your meds, or get a new dr who stops prescribing you shit that makes you say nonsense.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

You live in Kansas??


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

LoverBoy said:


> what's a high yielding greenpoint seed?


Gu~ told me his highest yielding strains were Golden Nugget, Chinook Haze and Gunslinger.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

morgwar said:


> For the first time in my life is have to say, id like to see how copper would do in hydro.
> I'm a soil guy to the bone, but this plant from what I've gathered so far, doesn't suffer fools.
> The genetics allow for this plant to exceed all expectations with a dialed in system or soil, (if that makes sense I'm a bit toasted). But if you screw up she's a harsh mistress and lets you know it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Darkside, my friend Mu-ha-ha.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Don't be on here scam in peaple that's bull.


Who are you slingin that accusation at?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

I can make Gu's lowest yielding strain yield more than any other strain he has...with longer veg time....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I had to pull my Deputies today at week 9. I wanted to take them to week 10 but I noticed some bud rot on a lower cola.
> Keeper #1 pheno:
> Front
> View attachment 3987989
> ...


Look at those monsters!! 
Nice job Baker. 
You'll be enjoying her for awhile.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Who are you slingin that accusation at?


Cookie master


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

morgwar said:


> when I let up on the nutes she dropped about 8 fan leaves over night. I fed her again and she bulked up her colas just as fast.
> Not picky, but has a temper, if ya dig.



subtracted fertilizer in one feeding and lost 8 leaves over night..in soil...you got something going on there


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu~ told me his highest yielding strains were Golden Nugget, Chinook Haze and Gunslinger.


Yup. And the structure appears to be good as well. Nothing like a good fire strain you could throw into bloom from seed and pull a decent yield.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yup. And the structure appears to be good as well. Nothing like a good fire strain you could throw into bloom from seed and pull a decent yield.



someone said they are seeding these directly into flower ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

morgwar said:


> For the first time in my life is have to say, id like to see how copper would do in hydro.
> I'm a soil guy to the bone, but this plant from what I've gathered so far, doesn't suffer fools.
> The genetics allow for this plant to exceed all expectations with a dialed in system or soil, (if that makes sense I'm a bit toasted). But if you screw up she's a harsh mistress and lets you know it.
> 
> ...


Slow and steady wins the race with these.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Who are you slingin that accusation at?


There was a spam post peddling drugs earlier. The mod must have removed it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> someone said they are seeding these directly into flower ?


Ahh no, but swift growth is a big factor with higher yielding strains. 

Long veg time may = a bigger plant 

but it also = more time = more resources = more $$$


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> There was a spam post peddling drugs earlier. The mod must have removed it.


LOL, no matter how high you build the fence they still manage to dig their way back in


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> someone said they are seeding these directly into flower ?


I've recently thrown my Copper Chem, Black Gold and Gunslinger into flower @ 12 inches. I'm not looking for yields but looking for keeper phenos based on size of terminal cola, stretch, potency and overall terpene profile.

If they're anything like the Deputy, they'll be 3.5 feet tall by the time they're done, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've recently thrown my Copper Chem, Black Gold and Gunslinger into flower @ 12 inches. I'm not looking for yields but looking for keeper phenos based on size of terminal cola, stretch, potency and overall terpene profile.


I don't grow for yield either I actually find some of those thick colo strains to be a complete pain in ass. 
But I get that some do (or need to) and those looking for higher yielding strains are more often than not looking to pull a good yield either outside or inside with the least amount of resources possible


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

Lol 3 feet they stretch that much at 12 inches? lol


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey does antone no if greenpoint the florida og was that there only drop?? Thanks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't grow for yield either I actually find some of those thick colo strains to be a complete pain in ass.
> But I get that some do (or need to) and those looking for higher yielding strains are more often than not looking to pull a good yield either outside or inside with the least amount of resources possible


I meant that I didn't expect much yield from this run, turning them so small.
I actually do like a good yield with big colas of little trim effort  but not at the expense of quality and big rotting buds suck as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 1, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Lol 3 feet they stretch that much at 12 inches? lol


Yes, the Deputy stretched 3x and then stacked another 8 inches of spear tops on that.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ahh no, but swift growth is a big factor with higher yielding strains.
> 
> Long veg time may = a bigger plant
> 
> but it also = more time = more resources = more $$$


I had put my chinook and my copper chems in the list to try 12/12 direct thats why I ask. be cool to hear some results of those so soon


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Lol 3 feet they stretch that much at 12 inches? lol


some do absolutely. given proper resources and room for roots and chutes some get really wild. I have 11 foot ceilings so I push this occasionally.. lighting is a bummer up there but I twist and tie down when they reach.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 1, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've recently thrown my Copper Chem, Black Gold and Gunslinger into flower @ 12 inches. I'm not looking for yields but looking for keeper phenos based on size of terminal cola, stretch, potency and overall terpene profile.
> 
> If they're anything like the Deputy, they'll be 3.5 feet tall by the time they're done, lol.



12 is about my standard too. sometimes I top them to conform to my rules


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2017)

Night Rider will yield well in lemon buds!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 2, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Night Rider will yield well in lemon buds!


this morning I snipped my first sample bud from Knight Rider. no lemons on this one still bubble yum goodness, some fuel.
I wont give up another spot for her till next year maybe, not fair really, only popped one(I think?) 

With Raindance popping everywhere the competition is strong
Copper is looking good, stinking pretty well too. I ruined my jamoka(sulphur), the last plant I'll ever use that shit with, each was ill compared to their copy running in the next pots, which were over the top skunks.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 2, 2017)

My last purple badlands. I'm pretty sure all 5 females are keepers. The first 3 that I've smoked with no cure definitely are.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

typoerror said:


> My last purple badlands. I'm pretty sure all 5 females are keepers. The first 3 that I've smoked with no cure definitely are.
> 
> View attachment 3988834 View attachment 3988837 View attachment 3988839


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 2, 2017)

100% germ again. All 4 Copper Chem have popped their heads above soil. 
Fresh healthy seeds makes life so easy


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll be dropping 3 this weekend


----------



## cookie master (Aug 2, 2017)

Lmao at me scamming or offering seeds.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 2, 2017)

I still havent ever watered my bandits, jhon reminded me so im gonna do the 1st watering.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 2, 2017)

I sexed my 5 Bruce Banner#3 X Monster Cookies yesterday, 3 females and 2 males.
These are beautiful plants with lots of developed branching without ever topping and very vigorous.
One female has a strong skunky odor and the others more of a mint smell.


----------



## cheeseofchud (Aug 2, 2017)

does anyone know a seedbank that carries lemon fizz x stardawg seeds?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Aug 2, 2017)

anyone got the knightrider going? i'm debating between knightrider or a pack of designer og


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Aug 2, 2017)

cheeseofchud said:


> does anyone know a seedbank that carries lemon fizz x stardawg seeds?


None. You'll have to message GU personally and get a pack he has saved. I've grown both the stardawg and Bear versions, and everyone preferred the polar bear. Both were amazing amazing plants if you can get your hands on either. The Lemon fizz was dominant in all the plants, so you can't go wrong with any of them


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 2, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone got the knightrider going? i'm debating between knightrider or a pack of designer og


I have both. Get both


----------



## oGeeFarms (Aug 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I have both. Get both


i got both just debating which one to pop first


----------



## typoerror (Aug 2, 2017)

Knight Rider

Mine are quite vigorous as seedlings. The grows I've seen of them, they are spectacular. I bumped mine to the front of the pop list over everything I had planned. So far I'm pleased and expect great things.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 2, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone got the knightrider going? i'm debating between knightrider or a pack of designer og


Night rider, 8 weeks
 

rock solid and delicious


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 3, 2017)

Cali cannon
Dreamcatcher
Pioneer kusk

Looking for grow info, mainly size and stretch


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Night rider, 8 weeks
> View attachment 3989227 View attachment 3989229
> 
> rock solid and delicious


Now that's what im talking about...full plant pics


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 3, 2017)

genuity said:


> Now that's what im talking about...full plant pics


First run I never top, like to see them in their natural form.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 3, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> First run I never top, like to see them in their natural form.


looks better than my single KR right now, same age.


----------



## genuity (Aug 3, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> First run I never top, like to see them in their natural form.


Same this way,it's just nice to see full plant pics...


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> looks better than my single KR right now, same age.


I normally grow in Coco, but I got an entire line of bio-bizz for free. So I'm just trying it out in soil, and I must say I like it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 3, 2017)

Free Rocks!!
looking forward to the smoke report


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2017)

Two (K)Night Riders at 50 days here. Large plants with big, firm and very frosty buds. Mine are quite loud Lemon and maybe pine, something woodsy. If I swat 'em around they will water my eyes. One appears closer to harvest with red pistils and more evident fading. Buds swelling nicely on both lately.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 3, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Knight Rider
> 
> Mine are quite vigorous as seedlings. The grows I've seen of them, they are spectacular. I bumped mine to the front of the pop list over everything I had planned. So far I'm pleased and expect great things.


Seriously front of the line!?? Before cookies and chem, and jellie pie?? I'm feeling stardawged out with 15+ and still adding. Probably hit 2 dozen GPS stardawg crosses by the time I'm done and half are more than one pack.
I was going too bypass (k)night rider all together, but with that statement im considering a pack with my next order.
Something itches me inside to grab it just tried to get thru it until I read that.
My thing is TRYING to not spend all my loot bc like I said I'm kinda stardawged outish, just hoping and banking on Gu`s Next big thing. Basically I wanna have loot for the next non stardawg drop. 
I didn't get any testers or anything other than GPS stardawg crosses so it's all I got lol


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 3, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> First run I never top, like to see them in their natural form.


Same here, I always run un topped the first time I run a new strain. Once I see up her skirt and get a good view and taste, I make her strip and main line her hard lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Seriously front of the line!?? Before cookies and chem, and jellie pie?? I'm feeling stardawged out with 15+ and still adding. Probably hit 2 dozen GPS stardawg crosses by the time I'm done and half are more than one pack.
> I was going too bypass (k)night rider all together, but with that statement im considering a pack with my next order.
> Something itches me inside to grab it just tried to get thru it until I read that.
> My thing is TRYING to not spend all my loot bc like I said I'm kinda stardawged outish, just hoping and banking on Gu`s Next big thing. Basically I wanna have loot for the next non stardawg drop.
> I didn't get any testers or anything other than GPS stardawg crosses so it's all I got lol


Stardawg-ed out does not compute.  Every pack of Greenpoint with Stardawg is a new treasure to grow.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Stardawg-ed out does not compute.  Every pack of Greenpoint with Stardawg is a new treasure to grow.


You know I kinda feel the same that's why I said stardawged outish. 
They are all unique and special I agree, I guess I'm just extremely excited to see what the man unveils to us!!


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 3, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Seriously front of the line!?? Before cookies and chem, and jellie pie?? I'm feeling stardawged out with 15+ and still adding. Probably hit 2 dozen GPS stardawg crosses by the time I'm done and half are more than one pack.
> I was going too bypass (k)night rider all together, but with that statement im considering a pack with my next order.
> Something itches me inside to grab it just tried to get thru it until I read that.
> My thing is TRYING to not spend all my loot bc like I said I'm kinda stardawged outish, just hoping and banking on Gu`s Next big thing. Basically I wanna have loot for the next non stardawg drop.
> I didn't get any testers or anything other than GPS stardawg crosses so it's all I got lol


Straight to the front. They are the best looking ladies in flower.... And they are competing with one of my favorites.... Not from GPS. Bubblicious from resin (Soma Lavender x TH bubblegum) straight up grape yikes fruit stripes.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm trying to find something that will put out like the wild west series, but the search has not given me the results I'm looking for.

MALES
Monster Cookies - unstable
2011 Stardawg - Gold
Polar Bear OG - unstable
Super Silver Haze - bunk
Red Headed Stranger - bunk
Purple Outlaw - still working it

I just haven't found anything yet that continuously puts out great hybrids like the Wild West Series. It's just too good.
Like Bodhi's use of H&L's Appalachia. It just works, so I'll keep expanding the line until I find something that puts out as well as it does.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 3, 2017)

The Purple Outlaw line is going to take some work. I was super unimpressed with the males and the lack of good color. A characteristic I wanted to select for early as a strong marker. So the search continues.

I want to share the next phase GPS has been going through but I don't want to jinx it yet. still very early in the process, but I should be able to share in a week or so!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'm trying to find something that will put out like the wild west series, but the search has not given me the results I'm looking for.
> 
> MALES
> Monster Cookies - unstable
> ...


When you say unstable, do you mean hermaphrodite prone? 
Bunk = low potency or just stringy no bag appeal, typical Haze qualities?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The Purple Outlaw line is going to take some work. I was super unimpressed with the males and the lack of good color. A characteristic I wanted to select for early as a strong marker. So the search continues.
> 
> I want to share the next phase GPS has been going through but I don't want to jinx it yet. still very early in the process, but I should be able to share in a week or so!


Im available as a tester, im not posting pics but maybe I can send you a polaroid LOL - and to be honest im not interested in the purple genes.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> When you say unstable, do you mean hermaphrodite prone?
> Bunk = low potency or just stringy no bag appeal, typical Haze qualities?


there were multiple reports of people having sensitivity issues with both the Monster Cookies crosses and the Polar Bear OG crosses. 
A big reason why you don't see any of those. The only beans I kept and have really good stock of is
Lemon Fizz(Super Lemon Haze x AbusiveKush/Sour Diesel) x PBOG partly because I saw some great results from those, not so many problems and I really wanted to look through about 100 or so beans for something stellar. Same reason why I did exactly that process with the Alpine Kush.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 3, 2017)

Alpine Kush mom that i selected has since been removed from inventory to make some room for better selling items as the Evergreen has not seen many orders.

Evergreen (Alpine Kush x Stardawg) is now a *Limited* item.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Alpine Kush mom that i selected has since been removed from inventory to make some room for better selling items as the Evergreen has not seen many orders.
> 
> Evergreen (Alpine Kush x Stardawg) is now a *Limited* item.


I've looked at your Evergreen, but am a bit overwhelmed by all the Kushes available, that it's hard to figure what's unique and not, just another Kush.
P.S
If you have any New Old Stock Pbog or Monster Cookie packs lying around collecting dust, I'd be interested in purchasing them.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'm trying to find something that will put out like the wild west series, but the search has not given me the results I'm looking for.
> 
> MALES
> Monster Cookies - unstable
> ...



considered using Bodhi genes and yours, say Raindance(tehe...) no, but seriously...


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> considered using Bodhi genes and yours, say Raindance(tehe...) no, but seriously...


Alpine Kush = Pure Vida = (Bodhi) x Pbog = (Karma)


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Alpine Kush = Pure Vida = (Bodhi) x Pbog = (Karma)


 but we all know there are better options than their Alpine Kush, right?


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> but we all know there are better options than their Alpine Kush, right?


A Sunshine Daydream X Stardawg cross might be epic. Another Redeyed cross like Dogtrap or Locktite X Stardawg would be a guaranteed wildfire. 
Someday soon, I'll get to your Guard Dawg X Stardawg cross. It's chilling with the veggies for now.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 3, 2017)

I've been growing GPS star dawg crosses since day 1. The beauty of that male is it mostly allows the mom to dominate in the resulting strain. The sd male adds potency and weight but the moms flavors, aromas and structure come through more often. That male just seems to make better versions of the moms.

Unlike some other breeders where every stain seems to be just like the male.

I already have cookies n chem going (I got them before I got Knight Rider) and I don't have jelly pie yet.

How many of the 15+ star dawg crosses have you grown?



ahlkemist said:


> Seriously front of the line!?? Before cookies and chem, and jellie pie?? I'm feeling stardawged out with 15+ and still adding. Probably hit 2 dozen GPS stardawg crosses by the time I'm done and half are more than one pack.
> I was going too bypass (k)night rider all together, but with that statement im considering a pack with my next order.
> Something itches me inside to grab it just tried to get thru it until I read that.
> My thing is TRYING to not spend all my loot bc like I said I'm kinda stardawged outish, just hoping and banking on Gu`s Next big thing. Basically I wanna have loot for the next non stardawg drop.
> I didn't get any testers or anything other than GPS stardawg crosses so it's all I got lol


----------



## thirdplanet (Aug 3, 2017)

Hello, what is the florida grape that greenpoint used? Thanks.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've looked at your Evergreen, but am a bit overwhelmed by all the Kushes available, that it's hard to figure what's unique and not, just another Kush.
> P.S
> If you have any New Old Stock Pbog or Monster Cookie packs lying around collecting dust, I'd be interested in purchasing them.


http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/pbh/


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 3, 2017)

typoerror said:


> I've been growing GPS star dawg crosses since day 1. The beauty of that male is it mostly allows the mom to dominate in the resulting strain. The sd male adds potency and weight but the moms flavors, aromas and structure come through more often. That male just seems to make better versions of the moms.
> 
> Unlike some other breeders where every stain seems to be just like the male.
> 
> ...


That's the funny thing... I haven't finished anything yet. I got 2 doc holiday, 2 bandit breath, 2 Chinook haze going ready for flip coming up but I got a full pack of sour bubble in front of them taking up ALL my space...but as things open up I'm going to keep filling in. Starting up perpetual to find my likes faster.


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 3, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Seriously front of the line!?? Before cookies and chem, and jellie pie?? I'm feeling stardawged out with 15+ and still adding. Probably hit 2 dozen GPS stardawg crosses by the time I'm done and half are more than one pack.
> I was going too bypass (k)night rider all together, but with that statement im considering a pack with my next order.
> Something itches me inside to grab it just tried to get thru it until I read that.
> My thing is TRYING to not spend all my loot bc like I said I'm kinda stardawged outish, just hoping and banking on Gu`s Next big thing. Basically I wanna have loot for the next non stardawg drop.
> I didn't get any testers or anything other than GPS stardawg crosses so it's all I got lol


Any true seed whore shops all the seedbanks and gets a variety stash. It'll make you enjoy them stardawg crosses that much more


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 3, 2017)

Glad that I have a pack of that lemon fizz x pbog in the vault


----------



## morgwar (Aug 3, 2017)

Glad I got some evergreen!
Also glad to see blacky back.
Absolutely agree on sunshine day dream! Clearwater is a must have. @Gu~ 
If ya need a new male, I'd look to copper.
Honestly he's in there and when you find him he'll eclipse your stardawg. I'm sure of it !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> A Sunshine Daydream X Stardawg cross might be epic. Another Redeyed cross like Dogtrap or Locktite X Stardawg would be a guaranteed wildfire.
> Someday soon, I'll get to your Guard Dawg X Stardawg cross. It's chilling with the veggies for now.


I had a friend stop by and burn some Guard Dawg with me and I really liked it. I look forward to seeing how that one goes for ya

Pretty sure House of Funk did a Stardawg x Appy. And Bodhi has a few Stardawg Guava and 91 crosses.
Oh and that Sunshine 4 is making a lot of noise too. Its at the top of my "next up" list with Bandit Breath, Shaq Candy and Topdawgs Sour Stardawg. 
I think I'd like to throw a haze in there too...just not sure yet. Maybe Hickok Haze.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 4, 2017)

This morning had to decide between Shaq Candy and Whiskey River. Whiskey got it, been putting that one off for too long.
I've got one Copper Chem big lanky, fluffy but stinks pretty good, and another shorter skinnier one thats funking very well. its foxtailing a little midway through flower, brown pistils, cloudy trichs, but smells of over the top Chem. I suspect a date error even and snipped a sample today, couldnt help myself. 
A whole tray of Raindance is getting anxious for the flowering room, all my Black Gold sprouts are healthy with vigor. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2017)

(K)Night Rider plants are quite large and buds putting on weight and more yellowing each day. Still drinking more than most and still very citrus smelling lemon/grapefruit right now at 51 days. Haven't begun to check trichs yet. This strain seems very interesting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 4, 2017)

I couldn't sleep.
Just placed an order for 2 packs of Tomahawk and 1 pack of Dream Catcher at full price. 
I've also been busy writing reviews trying to get my Gold Nuggets up to gold.
Once I'm they're I'll pick up a few more packs and then have money on the books for the next big drop. 
I'm always broke when the seeds drop!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 4, 2017)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had a friend stop by and burn some Guard Dawg with me and I really liked it. I look forward to seeing how that one goes for ya


It's probably wishful thinking on my part.

My garden is bursting at the seems as it is with what's already going.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's probably wishful thinking on my part.
> 
> My garden is bursting at the seems as it is with what's already going.


I hear ya man! Gu's got me spending money on lights fans tents seeds, lol
He's an economy booster. 
Realistically I've got enough seeds for a decade or more and should stop.
But I won't lol.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I hear ya man! Gu's got me spending money on lights fans tents seeds, lol
> He's an economy booster.
> Realistically I've got enough seeds for a decade or more and should stop.
> But I won't lol.


Lol I feel for you, I'm going thru the same thing!!


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm itching to know what Gu is going to tell us coming up!!? He said maybe a week a day or few ago. I have no idea what he's gonna say/ be doing.


----------



## MelonLemon (Aug 4, 2017)

I feel like GPS is like comics. I need to collect ALL the issues....in case I miss something important and for historical properity...

What I mean is, I am forcing my money on GPS in exchange for that next genetic.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

I think it had to do with the company itself, but I may have read it wrong, either way its more seeds likely as a result.
I'm hoping he's Working his lines into true breeding honestly. 
Black gold f5 and I'm dropping paychecks lol


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think it had to do with the company itself, but I may have read it wrong, either way its more seeds likely as a result.
> I'm hoping he's Working his lines into true breeding honestly.
> *Black gold f5 and I'm dropping paychecks lol*


Man the genetics on that one will get my money for sure when it comes back in stock. F5 or not!

*Genetics*: Original New York City Diesel x Star Dawg


----------



## morgwar (Aug 4, 2017)

Blacky isn't as big of a producer for me yet, but we've got 2 or three weeks to go.
However, it is stinky as hell literally, 
I'm getting comet tile cleaner and burning sulfur car tires. And greazzzzzy


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 5, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Man the genetics on that one will get my money for sure when it comes back in stock. F5 or not!
> 
> *Genetics*: Original New York City Diesel x Star Dawg


dont hold your breath. BG is available elsewhere you know....Gu's packs still exist..


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2017)

Heads up on Greenpoint reverse auction!


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2017)

100% germ on "South Beach sherb "


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 5, 2017)

I had Typoerror over to the house yesterday!
Love that dude, he brought me some cuts of his Stardawg bx1 (Ghost Town #58 x Stardawg).
Time to stir the pot with some Bx2s? mights just sell them for $1 a seed


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2017)

Had to have that Copper Chem for 86.99. Too much Chem not to! A deal I couldn't refuse!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Had to have that Copper Chem for 86.99. Too much Chem not to! A deal I couldn't refuse!


Good score! Last I checked it was still at about 130, so I went to sleep.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Aug 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> there were multiple reports of people having sensitivity issues with both the Monster Cookies crosses and the Polar Bear OG crosses.
> A big reason why you don't see any of those. The only beans I kept and have really good stock of is
> Lemon Fizz(Super Lemon Haze x AbusiveKush/Sour Diesel) x PBOG partly because I saw some great results from those, not so many problems and I really wanted to look through about 100 or so beans for something stellar. Same reason why I did exactly that process with the Alpine Kush.


Absolutely loved the Lemon Fizz X PBOG. Easily selected 3 keepers over their stardawg sisters. Going to be a hot item when people see how good they are.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey everyone, been lurking this thread for a while and figured I'd post now that I have some GPS going. I started 5 moondance about 8 weeks ago. I got 2 males and one that stayed super small and just grew small in veg so it was pulled early on. The two remaining females are 12 days into flower and vary in structure and vigor. One is massive with more stretch in the nodes, way more branching, and has the familiar cookies smell. The small one has super tight node spacing, grew slower in veg, and has a slightly different more chem funk. Weird thing is, when clones were taken the cuts from the smaller pheno rooted insanely fast, showing tips in 4-5 days so I'm interested to see if clones of this plant have better growth than the seed did. Every one of the moondance stunk in veg, even the males. I have jelly pie, (mid)night rider, sunset sherb, and dvg citrus farmer that I just started so I'll post some info on those when they're bigger.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 5, 2017)

Did some early sexing on the Garlix, Black Gold, Gunslinger, Copper Chems this morning.
It's mostly the males expressing this early, but the ratio of male to female is looking good, so far.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dont hold your breath. BG is available elsewhere you know....Gu's packs still exist..


Wheres that?


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 5, 2017)

Chec


Green_Skunk said:


> Wheres that?


 Oregon Green Seed. They had Black Gold a few days ago.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Chec
> 
> Oregon Green Seed. They had Black Gold a few days ago.


Damn there's so many seedbanks its hard to keep up! Someone needs to create a "Now in stock" site for cannabis seeds lol


----------



## volusian (Aug 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I think it had to do with the company itself, but I may have read it wrong, either way its more seeds likely as a result.
> I'm hoping he's Working his lines into true breeding honestly.
> Black gold f5 and I'm dropping paychecks lol


I've got 5 packs of black gold and intend on really looking through and working this line. Inbreeding and outcrosses. This is one hell of a cross.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Chec
> 
> Oregon Green Seed. They had Black Gold a few days ago.


now wait one minute.....when those are gone...will there be more offered? 
I thought I bought them all.....be a fool not too this moment....hold on , be right back.....lol


----------



## kds710 (Aug 6, 2017)

Karma's Headbanger x Star Dawg and Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG both x'd to that Star Dawg stud would be show stoppers without a doubt


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 6, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Karma's Headbanger x Star Dawg and Bodhi's Sunshine Daydream and Goji OG both x'd to that Star Dawg stud would be show stoppers without a doubt


Purple Mountain Majesty


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2017)

One (K)Night Rider at 53 days is fading fast And still going through water quickly with some amber trichs in every scope shot. The other looks a week or so behind with mostly white pistils. Big plants with strong branches after early brittleness. Lemon with grapefruit smell and a Sour ammonia wiff. Impressive plants!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2017)

Stem rub gives off strong Incense, tobacco store, leather smell that I want to roll in!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Purple Mountain Majesty
> View attachment 3990852


I have that cross AND the purple gogi. She is a beast. That cross should be FIRE


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2017)

I need to move my seed stash,I can not stay out of it...
Last 2 ghost town f2 hitting soil now.....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 6, 2017)

Dropped some copper chem


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 6, 2017)

genuity said:


> I need to move my seed stash,I can not stay out of it...
> Last 2 ghost town f2 hitting soil now.....


How big was your ghost town seeds? Mine is so small. I tried popping 7 to no avail I have 7 left and I'm scared to mess with them.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How big was your ghost town seeds? Mine is so small. I tried popping 7 to no avail I have 7 left and I'm scared to mess with them.


Small,but they all germ the first time around.

Same with the south beach sherb,them beans was small also,but they all came up..

I just put them right in the soil..


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 6, 2017)

1/2 of my Whiskey River's cracked in two days, the others...still praying
My Black Gold's are tough looking seedlings with wide leaves.
I got some sweet Copper Chem smells here, putrid fuel floor cleaner gasoline rag like, very intriguing


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

all of my whiskey rivers cracked! into the dirt this morning.

I am smoking my first Copper Chem now.
Perfection is acceptable !
Raindance and Copper Chem could easily one day be the only two strains I keep.
With a dozen or so other GP gear and some TD trials finishing in the next few weeks....
Even my Tahoe OG is
threatened now....... and she took on every cannabis cup winner here over the years.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 7, 2017)

I AM extremely excited to see what that whiskey river puts out. I haven't seen or heard a lick of anything even close to it... For some reason my lone whiskey pack speaks to me every time I look in the vault, above all else it just whispers as if it's a huge secret!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

@Gu~ 

when will Bonfire be stocked, if?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 7, 2017)

theres a pack hanging out on oregon green seeds.
surprised nobody has picked it up, including myself..


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> theres a pack hanging out on oregon green seeds.
> surprised nobody has picked it up, including myself..


woot


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> theres a pack hanging out on oregon green seeds.
> surprised nobody has picked it up, including myself..


is that actually the GP Bonfire?


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 7, 2017)

had to start badlands, after what @typoerror post/reviewed.;tssszzz
purple badlands 11
half & half 3
cookie wreck 2


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> is that actually the GP Bonfire?


not sure on that chemplegm....mmh
same lineage stated on there though isnt it?
hope it is, been stalking it as well unsure,confused, unready to pull the trigger.lol
save me a pack


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

@ Gu~ has some splainin' to do here......


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 7, 2017)

Does Bonfire go by another name? Not seeing it.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 7, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Does Bonfire go by another name? Not seeing it.


Listed as TriFi only.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> My germination results are good again. Greenpoint delivers a great product.
> 11/13 Copper Chem
> 10/10 Garlic
> 7/9 Black Gold
> 10/10 Gunslinger


Update on my GPS run.
Copper Chem 8 females 
Garlix 6 females 
Black Gold 3 females 
Gunslinger 4 females


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 7, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Listed as TriFi only.


That's how my pack is printed as TriFi X Stardawg pre name release.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 7, 2017)

Damn this (K)Night Rider is one smelly lemon/grapefruit obnoxiously funky plant. Both smell the same and stronger all the time. A little more solvent like late. Black Gold and Dynamite Diesel still in early veg just growing along waiting for up pot in a this weekend. Copper Chem somewhere between Colorado and my house.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's how my pack is printed as TriFi X Stardawg pre name release.



where did you find the term " pre name release" on this pack?


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 7, 2017)

Thats like i have chem dd x stardawg
And garlix which is the same just different name OR are these genetics different?
I pick up chem dd when gu started wild west series with copper chem @ $70 a piece best $$$ i have ever spent to date


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> where did you find the term " pre name release" on this pack?


I just meant that my Bonfire was bought before Gu~ had given them that name. 
I have a few packs that predate the Western series names given like, Hibernate, Garlix, Raindance, and Bonfire. They're still very viable.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 7, 2017)

For those of you still on the fence about Night Rider.
Day 60.
   

Smells amazing and is sold as a rock. Such a hairy one.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice. I meant to grab a pack when it was on sale, but got busy. Oh well, got a TON of packs to get through.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 7, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> For those of you still on the fence about Night Rider.
> Day 60.
> View attachment 3991623 View attachment 3991624 View attachment 3991625
> 
> Smells amazing and is sold as a rock. Such a hairy one.


Diggity Dank!


----------



## galaxy447 (Aug 7, 2017)

Smells amazing and is sold as a rock. Such a hairy one.

Beautiful Night rider
Mr Freshy
Can you elaborate on the smells please


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 7, 2017)

galaxy447 said:


> Smells amazing and is sold as a rock. Such a hairy one.
> 
> Beautiful Night rider
> Mr Freshy
> Can you elaborate on the smells please


The one in the top 2 photos has an orange cream smelling with a bit of fuel. The bottom one is all gas and limes.


----------



## galaxy447 (Aug 7, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> The one in the top 2 photos has an orange cream smelling with a bit of fuel. The bottom one is all gas and limes.


Thank You
Great work


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> now wait one minute.....when those are gone...will there be more offered?
> I thought I bought them all.....be a fool not too this moment....hold on , be right back.....lol


Good question! At least they're listed again. They weren't even on the website before he put up the new site.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I AM extremely excited to see what that whiskey river puts out. I haven't seen or heard a lick of anything even close to it... For some reason my lone whiskey pack speaks to me every time I look in the vault, above all else it just whispers as if it's a huge secret!


Ill be popping whiskey this weekend.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

can we get some info on Badlands and Tri Fi snafu please, before one of these dudes grabs them all?


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

Copper Chem @ 5 weeks under one 220 CLW LED


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem @ 5 weeks under one 220 CLW LED


Yep that's copper alright! Niiiiiicce!
Dude, if ya could, post a pic at week 7 or 8 if you remember. 
I think the anticipated finish time on copper may be a bit long.
My trichs say 8 1/2 may be sufficient.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> can we get some info on Badlands and Tri Fi snafu please, before one of these dudes grabs them all?


What snafu?


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

Doc Holiday\


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Yep that's copper alright! Niiiiiicce!
> Dude, if ya could, post a pic at week 7 or 8 if you remember.
> I think the anticipated finish time on copper may be a bit long.
> My trichs say 8 1/2 may be sufficient.


\
I'm at 8 weeks now, looking at 2 more weeks, will get a new pic at lights on


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 8, 2017)

3 of 3 copper germed within 36 hours. Full tails. Will plant tonight and show pics. 

Dropped within 18 hours. Tails in the towel @ 36 

Very pleased


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> 3 of 3 copper germed within 36 hours. Full tails. Will plant tonight and show pics.
> 
> Dropped within 18 hours. Tails in the towel @ 36
> 
> Very pleased


Man the roots on all the Green point stuff so far blow me away! Some had taproots an inch long before any sign of a top.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> What snafu?



gotta go back a page or two. GP gear is found at another seller's inventory, yet with another name. I want to know where is Badlands, when was the Tri Fi packaged last and renamed badlands if thats the case. I want Badlands. I dont want to buy the Tri FI if its not Badlands or if its from years ago. hope that helps


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

You're over thinking shit. Badlands is purple badlands is not what you are referring to.

Purple Badlands = flo x star dawg - it's incredible, I highly recommend it.

Bonfire = trifi x star dawg

Once upon a time. Gu~ released a bunch of crosses without names. They were only listed by their lineage. Then along came a hater telling Gu~ he can't do what he is doing. This creates a bit of a dust up. This dust up took place in the great American West. Shortly after, Gu~ decided to name some of those strains that are turning out really good and will be around for a while. Since they caused that dust up, in the American West, the wild west series of strain names was born.

Fast forward to trifi x star dawg aka bonfire being taken off the website. Gu~ usually does this because he lost the female. No need in taking up valuable space on the website if it's not around.

Fast forward to it being relisted but it is out of stock. Good news! Gu~ got the trifi mom back in! Seed are coming down the line!

That other place, that lists it as trifi and not bonfire. It's the same. Exactly the same. Is the stock old? It's at least as old as the last time Gu~ had it in stock. Why does the other website list it the old way? Don't know. Maybe it's old stock from the beginning, though I doubt it. Maybe they are too lazy to change it.

Hope that helps.



chemphlegm said:


> gotta go back a page or two. GP gear is found at another seller's inventory, yet with another name. I want to know where is Badlands, when was the Tri Fi packaged last and renamed badlands if thats the case. I want Badlands. I dont want to buy the Tri FI if its not Badlands or if its from years ago. hope that helps


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> gotta go back a page or two. GP gear is found at another seller's inventory, yet with another name. I want to know where is Badlands, when was the Tri Fi packaged last and renamed badlands if thats the case. I want Badlands. I dont want to buy the Tri FI if its not Badlands or if its from years ago. hope that helps


Most of those crosses you see is just getting names. If I'm not mistaken most of them was named late last year or last 4/20. So trifi is what it is trifi. If you want it buy it. I highly doubt dude is bootlegging gps.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> You're over thinking shit. Badlands is purple badlands is not what you are referring to.
> 
> Purple Badlands = flo x star dawg - it's incredible, I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...


Or maybe they didn't know he named it bonfire, because they only changed names of Gps strains when he did.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

Or maybe he didn't change it because he wants to confuse a bunch of stoners... Haha


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

or maybe its old stock still named the old name and isnt sold out yet in that packaging.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> I highly doubt dude is bootlegging gps.



me too, I doubt any funny business, yet I still have the desire to know, how old is this stock, and when the Badlands brand will return.
thank you for your info


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @Gu~
> 
> when will *Bonfire* be stocked, if?


woops, sorry for the confusion
along the way I mis typed Badlands instead of Bonfire.
got that badlands in my radar


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

Considering Gu~ just got trifi back last Friday, I'd say a few months at best for a restock of bonfire.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Bonfire= *Lineage:* Triangle Kush/Fire OG x Chem 4/Tres Dawg gpcom

*TriFi ogscom*
Genetics: ( Triangle Kush/Fire OG) x (Chem 4/Tres Dawg)

The TriFi variety was bred by The Real Cannarado.

TriFi (the mother in this hybrid) blends the Florida classic, Triangle Kush (an OG variant), with OGRaskals Fire OG.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> me too, I doubt any funny business, yet I still have the desire to know, how old is this stock, and when the Badlands brand will return.
> thank you for your info


I bought my TriFi X Stardawg at the last Black Friday sale, at Greenpoint Seeds, so the name Bonfire is not very old at all. 
 
I bought it for the font.
I'm a big fan of this old west font that was also used in loads of hippy era rock posters and such.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought my TriFi X Stardawg at the last Black Friday sale, at Greenpoint Seeds, so the name Bonfire is not very old at all.
> View attachment 3991802
> I bought it for the font.
> I'm a big fan of this old west font that was also used in loads of hippy era rock posters and such.


now that is solid info sir !!!! thank you.

I thought gu listed even those strains which are out of stock. I dont see trifi at his website.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> now that is solid info sir !!!! thank you.
> 
> I thought gu listed even those strains which are out of stock. I dont see trifi at his website.


He's dropped a bunch of his discontinued strains from his website.
I'm going to go through my stash and get some pictures up.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

I wish breeders would quit telling _us_ they're on vacation...... If I had a seed for every time I heard _it_.....


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> He's dropped a bunch of his discontinued strains from his website.
> I'm going to go through my stash and get some pictures up.


Stash? alright man, ima cut through the chase..., if you could only have one gu strain forever which one would it be?


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Stash? alright man, ima cut through the chase..., if you could only have one gu strain forever which one would it be?


I've only finished 2, but I've so many more to go. I couldn't possibly answer this question.

So here's my no name packs that I have left.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

nice


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

I love on Raindance like you wouldnt believe, but as I snip samples of a finishing Copper Chem I cant honestly say right now which it would be for me. Fortunately I can and will likely always have both for gloat.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

You can't really be this stupid can you? It's listed as BONFIRE on the website. It's there and says it is out of stock. There is no "trifi" listed because he has since named it BONFIRE!



chemphlegm said:


> now that is solid info sir !!!! thank you.
> 
> I thought gu listed even those strains which are out of stock. I dont see trifi at his website.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I love on Raindance like you wouldnt believe, but as I snip samples of a finishing Copper Chem I cant honestly say right now which it would be for me. Fortunately I can and will likely always have both for gloat.


I'm glad to hear that the Copper Chem is making the grade. 
I've got 8 girls to chose from, of the copper Chem.
So far 7 of the 8 are very uniform and 1 is shorter and more affy looking, than the rest.
There's very little in the way of untopped branching and they're all stinky skunky.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

Copper chem is the truth. You're in for a treat!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2017)

Does anyone know how the rewards tiers work? Do you automatically get bumped up to the next tier when you reach the total number of points, or do you have to spend those points in order to unlock it?


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 8, 2017)

10 am automatic.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> You can't really be this stupid can you? It's listed as BONFIRE on the website. It's there and says it is out of stock. There is no "trifi" listed because he has since named it BONFIRE!


dude, no excuse for the name calling aye?

its listed at another website that was shared earlier when I asked. they list it there as TriFi, in their greenpoint section.
all I'm asking is for info comparing the two, verifying the last date of packaging. still confused?

and yes, I could be that stupid, so what
or misread something, or really stoned, or drunk, or tired goddamn


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm definitely not the one confused. No more copper chem until night time for you... Haha


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> I'm definitely not the one confused. No more copper chem until night time for you... Haha


I mean to say do you think I am still confused, is all good


----------



## MelonLemon (Aug 8, 2017)

genuity said:


> I need to move my seed stash,I can not stay out of it...
> Last 2 ghost town f2 hitting soil now.....


Lol. Okay so it's not just me than?! I LOVE planting seeds. That first peak of a tap root is like "Ermmmehgerrrd a puppy" exciting, and who doesn't love puppies? 

I just seeded 5 Purple Mountains Majesty and 10 Chinook Haze. 

~squee!~


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Does anyone know how the rewards tiers work? Do you automatically get bumped up to the next tier when you reach the total number of points, or do you have to spend those points in order to unlock it?


Yep its automatic, at least was before the website change up.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 8, 2017)

if anyone is in need, bad times whatever I'd be willing to share some points to lighten the load on your first order of greenpoint gear. 
I'll need to figure how to do it anon, but should be no problem paying it forward thanks....you know who


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

Copper Chem @ 8 weeks Lemon/Lemon Pledge odor heavy feeder


----------



## atomicDETH (Aug 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> if anyone is in need, bad times whatever I'd be willing to share some points to lighten the load on your first order of greenpoint gear.
> I'll need to figure how to do it anon, but should be no problem paying it forward thanks....you know who


Super curious and interested


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel 5 weeks smells like over ripe grapefruit


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 8, 2017)

DZZZEEEeUUuummMM!!! proper copper & dynamite.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2017)

I have a dozen packs of GPS, and I've been having a tough time trying to decide which to grow first... I think I've just made my choice, after seeing those Dynamite Diesel pics and hearing that they smell like grapefruit.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I have a dozen packs of GPS, and I've been having a tough time trying to decide which to grow first... I think I've just made my choice, after seeing those Dynamite Diesel pics and hearing that they smell like grapefruit.


Hey man good choice! But heads up mine smell like rotting flesh. No citrus at all.
Maybe its my nutes though.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 8, 2017)

My first thought was to not name any strains I produced. At the time I thought there was already enough names. I didn't want to create anymore to confuse people. Well.. also, because I thought that people mostly wanted to see what the lineage was, why not make it easy.

Well, try writing "_Super Sour Fire OG x Polar Bear OG"_ on ever label and every announcement. It was more messy than it was streamlining.

I also didn't want do the combine-one-word-from-one-strain-and-one-word-from-the-other
i.e. Wedding Cake x Grape Pie = Wedding Pie
I wanted my seeds to have a theme... America. Specifically Old Western America.

I've caved in to the pressure a few times i.e. Jelly Pie(maybe), Cookies N Chem(for sure) but overall I want to stay along that adventurous pioneer spirit that a lot of you guys exhibit as cannabis growers and enthusiast.

*Bonfire* - (TriFi x Stardawg)


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd be willing to help with points transfers where I can.
I'd rather you cash in your points for discount codes. and share the codes.


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 8, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I have a dozen packs of GPS, and I've been having a tough time trying to decide which to grow first... I think I've just made my choice, after seeing those Dynamite Diesel pics and hearing that they smell like grapefruit.


Your feelings won't be hurt on anything you run of Gu~ Stardawg crosses, I have been running his stuff from the word go, and I have of yet to find a single plant that was not up to par. And no I don't know Gu~ or get anything in return for those comments.

I did have to throw out 2 of my Copper Chem's I had in vegi though as they stank bad, real bad, to the point of irritating the eyes, and I dont have filters for my vegi area, and live in the Bible Belt so they had to go.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 8, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> ... have of yet to find a single plant that was not up to par. And no I don't know Gu~ or get anything in return for those comments....


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey man good choice! But heads up mine smell like rotting flesh. No citrus at all.
> Maybe its my nutes though.


I'd be okay with that. It sounds metal as fuck!


----------



## morgwar (Aug 8, 2017)

If it were mine is name it cannibal
corpse. Metal strains @Gu~ 
untapped market!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 8, 2017)

I'd name it Septic Flesh or Rotting Christ or something before Cannibal Corpse... but that would still be cool as hell!


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


>


Hahhah. Freakin Gu~

Caught you guys. Lol


----------



## typoerror (Aug 8, 2017)

This stuff is incredible! My guy knows how to blast! He says it's the material. I say it's the genetics...

Trim run - sin mint cookies, chem dd x red headed stranger, chem dd x pbog and purple badlands. This stuff is better then damn near every nug run I've come across. Terps on terps on terps.


Live sugar - chem dd x red headed stranger and purple badlands. Insanely good! So terpy!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> My first thought was to not name any strains I produced. At the time I thought there was already enough names. I didn't want to create anymore to confuse people. Well.. also, because I thought that people mostly wanted to see what the lineage was, why not make it easy.
> 
> Well, try writing "_Super Sour Fire OG x Polar Bear OG"_ on ever label and every announcement. It was more messy than it was streamlining.
> 
> ...


Were these ever named. I just wrote GPS on my jars.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

atomicDETH said:


> Super curious and interested


pm me please


----------



## wellandwitham (Aug 9, 2017)

@Gu~ nice packing on the seeds, arrived UK today 5 days or so total. Sweet.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> My first thought was to not name any strains I produced. At the time I thought there was already enough names. I didn't want to create anymore to confuse people. Well.. also, because I thought that people mostly wanted to see what the lineage was, why not make it easy.
> 
> Well, try writing "_Super Sour Fire OG x Polar Bear OG"_ on ever label and every announcement. It was more messy than it was streamlining.
> 
> ...


nowadays this sets you apart from most when it comes to the name game, along with Bodhi for the most part and a very small handful of other notable seed makers. On the other hand I do like to see the lineage in parenthesis at least. That's what drew me to the Star Dawg crosses I chose. Perfect example Raindance, seeing (Chem 91/SFV OG) x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2) was a no brainer compared to if it were listed as Deadhead OG x Star Dawg. I say keep with having the lineage of the parents listed the way you do, leaves very few questions to be asked about what you are purchasing


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> My first thought was to not name any strains I produced. At the time I thought there was already enough names. I didn't want to create anymore to confuse people. Well.. also, because I thought that people mostly wanted to see what the lineage was, why not make it easy.
> 
> Well, try writing "_Super Sour Fire OG x Polar Bear OG"_ on ever label and every announcement. It was more messy than it was streamlining.
> 
> ...


Ive made a few crosses myself and will say i like to try and name things strait forward using one part of the female name and one part of the male name.
Ex: oregon huckleberry x sour tangie mendo dawg.
Tons if possibilities. I like hucks dawg or huckle dawg. Oregon meets mendo, tangie berry, tons of options.
But its nice when you dont have to do an analysis of the name to figure out the lineage.

Alot of the time it seeks like making up the coolest new name is all about hyping up a strain... I'd prefer the strain speaks for itself but its the right of the person who crossed it to name it as they see fit


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 9, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Were these ever named. I just wrote GPS on my jars.
> 
> View attachment 3992224


No they are from the earlier stardawg crosses.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 9, 2017)

Y'all ready? Better be ready!


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 9, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Y'all ready? Better be ready!]


Dude, you just cost me some money. 
I gots to have that Bio Diesel


----------



## cookie master (Aug 9, 2017)

Any info on white master kush x stardawg?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 9, 2017)

kds710 said:


> nowadays this sets you apart from most when it comes to the name game, along with Bodhi for the most part and a very small handful of other notable seed makers. On the other hand I do like to see the lineage in parenthesis at least. That's what drew me to the Star Dawg crosses I chose. Perfect example Raindance, seeing (Chem 91/SFV OG) x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2) was a no brainer compared to if it were listed as Deadhead OG x Star Dawg. I say keep with having the lineage of the parents listed the way you do, leaves very few questions to be asked about what you are purchasing


I fully agree bc not knowing what the true lineage is sucks. I spent almost 10 years learning with unknown seeds. Having the full real lineage direct from the breeder is PRICELESS! not some hear say from a random source. But that's my opinion and we all have one


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 9, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Any info on white master kush x stardawg?


White Master Kush (SoCal Master Kush x White S1) - OGRaskal?

WMK x SD (pic: @johnny2010davis)


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 9, 2017)

kds710 said:


> ...On the other hand I do like to see the lineage in parenthesis at least...(Chem 91/SFV OG) x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2) was a no brainer compared to if it were listed as Deadhead OG x Star Dawg...


I _agree_ with you

But

Some people will misinterpret that to and think I did the work on those crosses.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 9, 2017)

Now I can finally get at the jelly. I wouldn't pop my single pack until I got another. I didn't think it was coming back tbh.


----------



## EGrower (Aug 9, 2017)

6 confirmed females so far on this run of gps. Pretty happy about that considering last run was only 2 / 10.
4 of which are raindances, and they are looking beastly. I got one male and one female of the raindances that look pretty much the same very thick stalk, fat/wide leaves, naturally bushy with lots of side branching. They are just begging to be procreated.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> White Master Kush (SoCal Master Kush x White S1) - OGRaskal?
> 
> WMK x SD (pic: @johnny2010davis)


That's one gorgeous lady!
I see *The White* really expressed itself in this cross.
Is there a chance for a RE-release of this killer cross?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I _agree_ with you
> 
> But
> 
> Some people will misinterpret that to and think I did the work on those crosses.


meh, fukkem


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 9, 2017)

Super fast T/A... cant wait to run dreamcatcher, pioneer kush and California cannon this fall/winter


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2017)

(K)Night Riders at 8 weeks and getting close with some amber trichs. Both rapidly yellowing but still going through a lot of water. All mixed citrus and solvent smells but Lemon most strong.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 10, 2017)

Golden Nugget Day 26


----------



## higher self (Aug 10, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden Nugget Day 26View attachment 3992996 View attachment 3992997


This has been the plant I been wanting to see! Any terps coming through yet?


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 10, 2017)

Wish there was a separate link in each thread that sifted for only picture posts. Would make it easier to skim the thread for pictures of the strains they're interested in.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 10, 2017)

So I decided to invite mom to this party.
 

And here are the 2 female skypilot that are in flower


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 10, 2017)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Super fast T/A... cant wait to run dreamcatcher, pioneer kush and California cannon this fall/winter


Make sure your carbon filters are in top form for the Cali Cannon, it's a stinker (skunk)


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Fair warning for anyone running copper in less than 7 ft of growing space.
> If your vegging longer than 5 weeks
> TOP IT! LOL
> At 3 weeks flower she's gone from 3 ft to 6 and still pushing hard. I didn't get to check in on them for 2 days and she scorched her main. I'm buying her her own cab. The male and female are keepers. Pics to come tomorrow
> With the stink conning off her I'm tempted to pollinate the entire plant.


Any updated pics on these ladies? I'm sure they're stinkin' up the neighborhood!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2017)

My plants are tied down like Guliver and headspace is not a problem but plants like that tend to really produce lots of quality buds under Guliver LST. Looking forward to Copper Chem with a newly refilled carbon filter. Need it for Space Monkey which are early in flower also as they are very boisterous!

Up-potted 3 Dynamite Diesel and 4 Black Gold yesterday at 12 days old. They seem to be enjoying it. They are lifting leaves in joy! Dynamite is showing more vigor right now than the Black Gold.

2 (K)Night Riders at 58 days and some amber trichs on both with more on the greener, less faded plant. These are Lemon like crushed lemons mixed with ripe grapefruit and some kind of volatile solvent. Trying now to restrain my Fiskars clippers a couple more days or at least an hour or two.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 11, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Any updated pics on these ladies? I'm sure they're stinkin' up the neighborhood!


Beginning of week 9. Fading a bit more than I'm happy with (my fault entirely). 
Ill have to completely revamp my soil recipe for copper, but she's dominated half the tent. Embarrassingly over crowded. 
Ill be luck to pull 12zs off the lot but its a fun learning experience!


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> This has been the plant I been wanting to see! Any terps coming through yet?


just really taking of right now.
its difficult for me to describe the chemical, but smells of sour apple, citrus lime peel, and sweet(candied if possible) pine.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 11, 2017)

I can't find any herm issues at all.
For my fellow nanner hunters I present the secondary main cola of copper. 
Let me know if I missed anything.
Coppers main cola was cut 5 weeks in for light damage and has been stressed down to 55°f at night, and 3 instances of completely dry soil/wilt(intentional)
I think she's solid!


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My plants are tied down like Guliver and headspace is not a problem but plants like that tend to really produce lots of quality buds under Guliver LST. Looking forward to Copper Chem with a newly refilled carbon filter. Need it for Space Monkey which are early in flower also as they are very boisterous!
> 
> Up-potted 3 Dynamite Diesel and 4 Black Gold yesterday at 12 days old. They seem to be enjoying it. They are lifting leaves in joy! Dynamite is showing more vigor right now than the Black Gold.
> 
> 2 (K)Night Riders at 58 days and some amber trichs on both with more on the greener, less faded plant. These are Lemon like crushed lemons mixed with ripe grapefruit and some kind of volatile solvent. Trying now to restrain my Fiskars clippers a couple more days or at least an hour or two.


I'm sorry but what do you mean by guliver?? This may be over my head , but I just don't understand.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2017)

Gulliver's Travels! The tiny people and all? Been doing LST for a long time and enjoy the flat canopy. Not above crushing branchs when it's needed to bend where I want.


----------



## smashcity (Aug 11, 2017)

@Gu~ do you have any pics of your purple outlaw or cali canon that you can share?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I can't find any herm issues at all.
> For my fellow nanner hunters I present the secondary main cola of copper.
> Let me know if I missed anything.
> Coppers main cola was cut 5 weeks in for light damage and has been stressed down to 55°f at night, and 3 instances of completely dry soil/wilt(intentional)
> ...


she screams abuse, but aint throwing any male parts that i can see.
smells?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 11, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Gulliver's Travels! The tiny people and all? Been doing LST for a long time and enjoy the flat canopy. Not above crushing branchs when it's needed to bend where I want.


I'm sorry LOL I even looked it up twice and read multiple things. I have no idea the correlation to Gulliver. Still over my head, I'm not blonde I swear. But on the other hand. I started my grow life with a 400 watt. I to enjoy and even rely on LST. Trying to Get good yields with a 400 taught me allot.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I'm sorry LOL I even looked it up twice and read multiple things. I have no idea the correlation to Gulliver. Still over my head, I'm not blonde I swear. But on the other hand. I started my grow life with a 400 watt. I to enjoy and even rely on LST. Trying to Get good yields with a 400 taught me allot.


I am blonde!


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 11, 2017)

Found this in my mailbox today, Guess this will be my winter project as soon as temps drop enough for me to run HPS.

Pretty sure Gu~ has enuff of my money now that I can claim him as a dependent on my taxes.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 11, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> she screams abuse, but aint throwing any male parts that i can see.
> smells?


Yep abused intentionally and unintentionally. 16 hr shifts take their toll lol.
Chemphlegm had it on the nose though mothballs, sweaty socks, basically unnatural reeking industrial waste.
Lovely absolutely lovely!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that would be the chem #4 expression. they are riddled through greenpoint gear, and he lists genealogy at his site too.
> The most pronounced healthy one I've kept is commerce city kush by rare dankness. but i have only finished one greenpoint
> girl, Raindance, which blew away my previous grail in the deadhead og line. I popped one seed in a pack and trashed a 10 year love affair with another . no moth ball there but yet another keeper star in the Chem D with only a few beans popped, the other is a funky large cola sativa leaning meaty thing, prolly not going to make the cut, but who knows....another few weeks on her.. I've copied that first one 13 x a few days ago, she is loved and a great example of what to expect with solid chemdogs in the mix. I am looking forward to these others. this pissy jamoka, these nagging jellies.....so many beans so little legal plant count...



update= Plenty of moth ball in the Raindancers!!!!! Great. My line up, Raindance 1, Raindance 2, Raindance 3....lol
really only two so far I found, moth ball killer stone and rottenmeat deadhead fuel, both stellar


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 11, 2017)

Gulliver, all LST'd


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Gulliver, all LST'd


There we go. Looks just like my (K)Night Rider with maximum exposure.


----------



## volusian (Aug 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Gulliver, all LST'd


Haha, what about Ted Danson?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm toking Copper Chem and have to wonder why it isnt called Gold, for the love of Shiva this bitch kicks our ass in every awesome way this whole weekend.(mine started thursday on Lake Huron) 

Just Wow @Gu~ 

Can I have the back story on the name at least, maybe more.... (fuckin make some up if you have to man, just stick to it) right now before this legend begins. I'll own it first right here.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 11, 2017)

@Gu~ ,

I have the following on my list to buy from you but its going to be a couple weeks before I can conjure up enough cash for them all/most. There's 5 I want and I'd like to know which has the lowest stock with the most probability to sell out if you don't mind. But heck if they aren't in danger of selling out I'm on easy street! You can thank @chemphlegm and @morgwar for their recommendations. Those guys posted some mouth watering comments. Oh yeah and the guy who said he threw his out in veg because it stank too much lol Gotta love that one!

1. Copper Chem
2. Raindance 
3. Garlix
4. Dynamite Diesel
5. Bandit Breath (OGKB Seeds)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 11, 2017)

Copper babies on the right 3/3

Hoping the rest goes as well


----------



## higher self (Aug 11, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> @Gu~ ,
> 
> I have the following on my list to buy from you but its going to be a couple weeks before I can conjure up enough cash for them all/most. There's 5 I want and I'd like to know which has the lowest stock with the most probability to sell out if you don't mind. But heck if they aren't in danger of selling out I'm on easy street! You can thank @chemphlegm and @morgwar for their recommendations. Those guys posted some mouth watering comments. Oh yeah and the guy who said he threw his out in veg because it stank too much lol Gotta love that one!
> 
> ...


Keep your eyes peeled to the auctions someone just got Copper Chem for around $45 today + 35%off. Raindance hits the high 40's almost every time its listed as well. How much are you saving up lol! Snipe at the deals as they come.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Keep your eyes peeled to the auctions someone just got Copper Chem for around $45 today + 35%off. Raindance hits the high 40's almost every time its listed as well. How much are you saving up lol! Snipe at the deals as they come.


Yeah I saw that but I couldn't get to the site in time. I yelled at my computer lol but really I'm QQ

I do check it every day but by the time I check it I'm either out of cash or it's sold out! 

Just don't have any luck with Gu Gear man smh


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 11, 2017)

higher self said:


> Keep your eyes peeled to the auctions someone just got Copper Chem for around $45 today + 35%off. Raindance hits the high 40's almost every time its listed as well. How much are you saving up lol! Snipe at the deals as they come.


I'm not so certain it got down to that price before being sold. I've seen auctions end but then the item remains on the page for a while, even through multiple 5% price drops.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 12, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm not so certain it got down to that price before being sold. I've seen auctions end but then the item remains on the page for a while, even through multiple 5% price drops.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2017)

The price listed after seeds are gone has nothing to do with the sale price for seeds I have bought. Looks more like that particular reserve price.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am blonde!


Well lol I'm not naturally blonde but the Sun strips my hair color something fierce. 
Sho any how, I understand the little people. And now it's all coming to mind. Don't see the relevance but ay our all good.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm not so certain it got down to that price before being sold. I've seen auctions end but then the item remains on the page for a while, even through multiple 5% price drops.


Truth... I watch the auctions hardcore..
For the last week or so maybe, after the auction sells it remains there sold out. I saw a copper sell for 70 something but it actually showed 40 something.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 12, 2017)

Couple of questions.

Dynamite diesel - Is this ECSD cut from Dr. Greenthumb? I've heard good things.

Dream Catcher - Is this the Santa Cruz cut of blue dream?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2017)

Two (K)Night Riders down 58 days smelling lemon/fuel and about 15% amber and 10% clear. Lots of frosty firmness and very noisy loud after chop. Lots of yellowing and few white pistils last few days. Looking forward to first try on the Rider!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 12, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> Dynamite diesel - Is this ECSD cut from Dr. Greenthumb? I've heard good things.
> 
> Dream Catcher - Is this the Santa Cruz cut of blue dream?


but that DD is sure to please right? like does it get much better? mine are only little now but while copper and raindance are in play I imagine more of my expected WOW with DD. this dudes taken over my 72 count rooms. I'm holding on to only 3 strains now other than Gu gear. Tahoe Og, Medicine Man, Super City, a dozen or so greenpoint strains going full time now. its been a game changer 4 me and mine.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 12, 2017)

The more time I spend reading his descriptions and looking at photos and reviews about his gear the more I want them all lol God I sound like such a shill haha

I've started geeking on California Cannon now smh


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 12, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> The more time I spend reading his descriptions and looking at photos and reviews about his gear the more I want them all lol God I sound like such a shill haha
> 
> I've started geeking on California Cannon now smh


seriously, watch the auctions like fiend next thing you know you're scoring Copper Chems for 80 bucks!, make a point of collecting them all, store them right and own the legends. nothing is forever, keep that in mind, several of his stars are gone possibly forever already. just do it! good luck


----------



## morgwar (Aug 12, 2017)

No doubt my current three will be in my library permanently. 
Not to be a fanboy by any means, but I see an echelon of great strains.
Ak47, panama red, lambsbread, more recently added - Arcata train wreck, jack the ripper, bear #4, Cindy99, chem 91skva, la confidential, and COPPER CHEM!
Most of my exposure is mid nineties strains.
I can't wait to find my diesel, blacky and dynamite are in the running but I need to sample and grow a wider variety to say anything there. Could take years but knowing Greenpoint, probably not.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> seriously, watch the auctions like fiend next thing you know you're scoring *Copper Chems for 80 bucks!*, make a point of collecting them all, store them right and own the legends. nothing is forever, keep that in mind, several of his stars are gone possibly forever already. just do it! good luck


Yep, I'm actually eagle eyeing that one right now!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> No doubt my current three will be in my library permanently.
> Not to be a fanboy by any means, but I see an echelon of great strains.
> Ak47, panama red, lambsbread, more recently added - Arcata train wreck, jack the ripper, bear #4, Cindy99, chem 91skva, la confidential, and COPPER CHEM!
> Most of my exposure is mid nineties strains.
> I can't wait to find my diesel, blacky and dynamite are in the running but I need to sample and grow a wider variety to say anything there. Could take years but knowing Greenpoint, probably not.


I don't think there's anything wrong with being a 'fanboy' of anything IMO. That's usually because you have experience and trust in it. Heck if the way you guys describe those strains earlier in this thread show up for me then there's no doubt I'll be a fan too!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 12, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with being a 'fanboy' of anything IMO. That's usually because you have experience and trust in it. Heck if the way you guys describe those strains earlier in this thread show up for me then there's no doubt I'll be a fan too!



right on ! when you find gold its your duty to share the wealth with your brothers and sister(s).


----------



## morgwar (Aug 12, 2017)

Ugh I need more space!
My favorite thing to do is whip out a 15 gal air pot with some premium aged/cultured super soil and ONE plant.
No top no fim no lollipop, or lst, and a steady iv like drip of compost teas and biobiz with plenty of overhead wattage just let her freak flag fly.
Any one of gu's strains would kill in that set up.
I measure coppers branch spread, 
praying a 2x2 tent would do the trick.
We'll see, lol.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2017)

Does somebody know when southbeach sherb Will be back?? Because the option To get a mail when there age available disapear


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

I think Gu should do medicine man x stardawg. All in favor say AY


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

In the early 2000`s I had what I'd say was pure sunkist orange, like the soda without carbonation. The high at that time was extremely special and very uncommon. It was unique but uplifting and overwhelming but comfortable. I have yet to find this. I have like 5 packs of Chinook and I'm going to go crazy on the up coming Clementine x stardawg. 
Does anyone have an idea what that sunkist was?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 12, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Couple of questions.
> 
> Dynamite diesel - Is this ECSD cut from Dr. Greenthumb? I've heard good things.
> 
> Dream Catcher - Is this the Santa Cruz cut of blue dream?



You may have to go back a few pages but I believe dynamite was bred from a clone.
Garlix had the early rez male, from before it was lost and replaced with a "lesser stag" (dodge ball reference).


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> You may have to go back a few pages but I believe dynamite was bred from a clone.
> Garlix had the early rez male, from before it was lost and replaced with a "lesser stag" (dodge ball reference).


So what I heard about the florida og series that it's gone there won't be any more drops I wanted the sherbet as well.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 12, 2017)

But I seen there gunna make some new drops soon and one had sherbet in it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 12, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I think Gu should do medicine man x stardawg. All in favor say AY


Fukken Ay !!!!
I'm in, maybe hold @Gu~ over the plate on this one, boycotts even until its agreed !


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 12, 2017)

Lol I really hope they make another drop.they would make lot of cash.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 12, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> In the early 2000`s I had what I'd say was pure sunkist orange, like the soda without carbonation. The high at that time was extremely special and very uncommon. It was unique but uplifting and overwhelming but comfortable. I have yet to find this. I have like 5 packs of Chinook and I'm going to go crazy on the up coming Clementine x stardawg.
> Does anyone have an idea what that sunkist was?


Sounds like an awesome cross. I've had bad luck with citrus crosses so far and would welcome some in my patch.

The closest to Clementine I grew, we're some tester (Clementine X Tripoli Wicked) X Locktite.
I got zero citrus terps from this cross. However, it was the first strain I've grown that smelled like cat spray, which I have an aversion towards, living with 2 Tom cats.
Beautiful flowers but they all had late flowering nanners that appeared to be sterile - zero seeds.
Did some Twizzler F2 testers and they were all males.
My latest attempt at citrusy terps were GORILLA BUBBLE BX3 X (NYCD X AGENT ORANGE) X ECSD X (SFV X CHEM BX). It ended up smelling like a cross between a leather couch and new motor oil.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> You may have to go back a few pages but I believe dynamite was bred from a clone.
> Garlix had the early rez male, from before it was lost and replaced with a "lesser stag" (dodge ball reference).


The Chem DD used in Garlix was a worked version of Rez's creation (F2) from LemonHoko.
I copied and pasted this from Seedfinder


> .
> *Greenpoint Seeds - Chem DD x Star Dawg*
> Female used from Lem’s F2 of the original Chem DD here are a few of Lem’s words on the Chem DD: ”This all started with Rezdogs creation when he crossed the famous Chemdog D to his Sour Diesel IBL male back in 2007 - 08. Rez made two seed batches with this male before he lost him. Since then, the DD has been remade but with a different male. This version that I present is the one with the first special and lost Sour Diesel male. I say special because,..as you pop the seeds and see the magic happen, you will know why. You should find three distinct pheno's in these seed packs. One that shows up about 30% of the time, is the famous Garlic pheno. She usually will lean a bit more towards the Indica/Kush type of profile and easy to spot either through plant structure or scent. The next pheno, which is my favorite, is the lite Diesel Pheno. She tends to lean towards the Sativa side and has a sweeter and heavier skunk turpene. She will foxtail, showing her Sativa side, do not try and correct this, it is not temperature related. Its just her personality. The third pheno, I deem undesirable, only because it is similar to the pheno I just described as the sweet skunk pheno, but stays small in structure. I tend to cull those out of my future lineups. Either pheno you choose, or both, you cant go wrong and you will see why this strain rides high in my stables and one I consider a rare and elite keeper. Depending on your veg time and your pruning and cropping skills, this strain can produce very respectable yields.” - LemonHoko


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like an awesome cross. I've had bad luck with citrus crosses so far and would welcome some in my patch.
> 
> The closest to Clementine I grew, we're some tester (Clementine X Tripoli Wicked) X Locktite.
> I got zero citrus terps from this cross. However, it was the first strain I've grown that smelled like cat spray, which I have an aversion towards, living with 2 Tom cats.
> ...


I'm surprised that it was leathery og / chem kinda smell. Must have been your phenotype. The sounds of it that would be nutty super cross.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 12, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I'm surprised that it was leathery og / chem kinda smell. Must have been your phenotype. The sounds of it that would be nutty super cross.


I had 3 "stable females" and a few intersexers, out of the pack and they were all of a similar profile. I did keep one to work with, because it's the ultimate in-da-couch knockout weed, I've smoked.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 12, 2017)

@Gu~ please can toi make more cross with sherbet please i love tasty and sweet strain


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 12, 2017)

They are think early september or end of september sherbert cross with something


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 12, 2017)

Star dogg i think not sure.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 12, 2017)

Copper Chem in the mailbox today. Isn't that special?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 12, 2017)

Sampled dynamite, recognize the taste, recognize the buzz. Not quite there yet but I'm thinking that the "diesel" I smoked in 98 99, was Sour diesel! 
Omg I can't afford this obsession! 
I've got to have that diesel! Come on dynamite!


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> @Gu~ please can toi make more cross with sherbet please i love tasty and sweet strain


Before that happens Gu is being summoned by us to do up medicine man and the stardawg king. MM is the one strain that most my buddies reminisce bout back in the day, except it was called white rhino way back then... I'm after that Clementine aswell as the sherbet in time .


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 12, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sampled dynamite, recognize the taste, recognize the buzz. Not quite there yet but I'm thinking that the "diesel" I smoked in 98 99, was Sour diesel!
> Omg I can't afford this obsession!
> I've got to have that diesel! Come on dynamite!


I'm looking for the sour that was exotic grapefruit that stayed on your palette for a minute. Like 2000-02 everyone claims but nothing is even ballpark close???


----------



## cookie master (Aug 12, 2017)

bandits perked right up when moved from led to lec, they dont appear to be slow veggers or stalling.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 13, 2017)

I placed another order with Greenpoint this afternoon for some Sitting Bull and 2 packs of Hickok Haze. This puts me in the $350 gold reward bracket and with 4 more primo packs of $107, I'll be hitting $700 in rewards for the next drop.  
Holy hell I have a seed buying addiction! 
So a few months ago, I criticized the GTH for the terrible experience I had with them.
I think the pack of GTH I purchased and grew that sucked so badly was either switched out intentionally or unintentionally by someone over at Herbie's when I chose stealth shipping. 

Anyhow, I can envision big yields of killer sativa, with the Hickok Haze, so I bought 2 packs.

On a side note I felt obligated to visit some other seed vendors after spending so much money.
I was cruising around The James Bean Company and I came across this, another Gunslinger. It's even a Stardawg cross!
How's that for a coincidence?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 13, 2017)

cookie master said:


> bandits perked right up when moved from led to lec, they dont appear to be slow veggers or stalling.


Actually I have 2 bandit been vegging for a while, in a group with doc holiday and Chinook. all planted together from seed. In the group everything is the same height except the bandit. One is the shortest and not budging, the other is the tallest and running. So idk, gotta pop more bandit to find out.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I'm looking for the sour that was exotic grapefruit that stayed on your palette for a minute. Like 2000-02 everyone claims but nothing is even ballpark close???


Ahhh the headies of yesteryear....


----------



## morgwar (Aug 13, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I'm looking for the sour that was exotic grapefruit that stayed on your palette for a minute. Like 2000-02 everyone claims but nothing is even ballpark close???


The diesel I got back in the day had No citrus whatsoever.
I love eating grapefuit, oranges lemons, But keep it outta my f-ing garden Lol.

Much love though, to my citrus loving brother and sister growers!
The latest GP drops for me have been anticlimactic to say the least but he's thrown me a couple bones so ill ride it out.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 13, 2017)

@hillbill you said you took your Night Riders at 58 days? Both of mine still have a bit of time left and they are sitting at 66 days. Here are the tops of both and a full plant shot of the "yield" pheno.

They are both sitting in about 1 gallon of sunshine 4 with EWC and perlite and azomite, in a 5 Liter root master pot. Been feeding these ladies bio-bizz with a little cal-mag and the occasional molasses. Lighting is a 315 CMH in the middle with a 500 and 300 LED's on either side.


This is the one that is finishing faster. Has rocks solid buds and is all fuel and lemons.
 

And here is the fat one.

 

 
The big bud in the lower center is pregnant with Maverick (Goji QM x Stardawg) children


and here is a shot of the belly of the beast.
 

Stay Rad.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2017)

Noticed lately that some strains are faster under my Northern Grow Lights with Citizen 3500k COBs with 90 cri with shift to more and deeper reds. I grow perpetual so it is a little hard to nail down. I try to stay under 20% amber but almost all at least cloudy. I ever chop before some amber is present. Also at close to 10/14 on/off cycle.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 13, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Noticed lately that some strains are faster under my Northern Grow Lights with Citizen 3500k COBs with 90 cri with shift to more and deeper reds. I grow perpetual so it is a little hard to nail down. I try to stay under 20% amber but almost all at least cloudy. I ever chop before some amber is present. Also at close to 10/14 on/off cycle.


Im on a 11/13 cycle, and towards the end of a plants cycle I move plants to one side of the room that has an LED that is heavy on the red spectrum. The other side is heavier on the blue spectrum. It is almost a transition of type of light received by where they are located in my room.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Do not buy from THCFarmer.
> *He buys seeds ONCE and then sells other seeds as your gear for eternity. *
> I puck and heat seal every pack so that tampering is very evident, he has repacackaged my seeds many times.
> Still owes a balance and refuses to reply, or solve customer issues.
> Please do not support Logic.


Well this is good to know.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 13, 2017)

Ok I have officially skimmed this entire thread, all 183 pages up to this point. The only thing I came away with is wanting more seeds! I think if I bought all the ones I wanted from Gu that I'd end up spending close to 1k without discounts! I need help, is there AA for us seed hoarders? 

On a serious tip though @Gu~ , let's get a good healthy re-release of that Stardog backcross my man! Name it "JJ done Doggystyle" lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 13, 2017)

dont fuck around, get copper chem, raindance right now, ponder on your obsessions in the interim, trust me amigo

and also @Gu~ Of all your gear so far replacing the bulk of what I do Medicine Man remains one of 2/3 keepers since 2008. Its that unique, yes, over the top thc/cbd, the real deal pain killer, super skunky, fast flower, easy grower. It is a must in your offerings as far as I'm concerned, and I'll take it personal if you dont announce the hybrid project soon. even lie to me man, its cool.....for now.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 13, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Before that happens Gu is being summoned by us to do up medicine man and the stardawg king. MM is the one strain that most my buddies reminisce bout back in the day, except it was called white rhino way back then... I'm after that Clementine aswell as the sherbet in time .


Medicine Man from Mr. Nice. Aka Shanti?


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 13, 2017)

Lmao i might take it personal!! Thats funny


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dont fuck around, get copper chem, raindance right now, ponder on your obsessions in the interim, trust me amigo
> .


Yeah man I hear ya but my wallet is in a pinch right now. Need them to stick around a couple more weeks and this won't even be a discussion but rather a celebration!

(in a Briton accent) "Please sir, do you have any seeds to spare"


----------



## morgwar (Aug 13, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Yeah man I hear ya but my wallet is in a pinch right now. Need them to stick around a couple more weeks and this won't even be a discussion but rather a celebration!
> 
> (in a Briton accent) "Please sir, do you have any seeds to spare"
> View attachment 3994450


Single seeds my man! Start with the basics. Out of 5 coppers I got 2 males 3 female, so if you buy three its possible to get what you need. 
I bought a pack back before people realized how fantastic it was and drove up the price.
Its one of those keystone signature strains. And we've all seen them get pulled. 
Very surprised to see black gold up on the site, even if its sold out. 
Copper dynamite and blacky are grails and assuredly will not dissapoint


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 13, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Single seeds my man! Start with the basics. Out of 5 coppers I got 2 males 3 female, so if you buy three its possible to get what you need.
> I bought a pack back before people realized how fantastic it was and drove up the price.
> Its one of those keystone signature strains. And we've all seen them get pulled.
> Very surprised to see black gold up on the site, even if its sold out.
> Copper dynamite and blacky are grails and assuredly will not dissapoint


Alright well I couldn't stand it if I missed out on both so I grabbed a pack of Raindance which will relegate me to eating





for the next couple weeks. haha

Here's hoping copper chem holds out!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 13, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Alright well I couldn't stand it if I missed out on both so I grabbed a pack of Raindance which will relegate me to eating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weed has got me through bad times with no money better than money has got me through bad times with no weed.
couldnt think of a fitting Ramen line...but its in there somewhere...hang in there..Raindance may be one of the very best hybrids I've ever experienced. do not flower any of them without a rooted copy or two in play.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *weed has got me through bad times with no money better than money has got me through bad times with no weed*.


You're right bro! Thanks!



> couldnt think of a fitting Ramen line...but its in there somewhere...hang in there..Raindance may be one of the very best hybrids I've ever experienced. do not flower any of them without a rooted copy or two in play.


That's good advice and plan to follow it


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 14, 2017)

So, I noticed a while ago there's two crosses from Greenpoint using different goji OG moms. I was hoping someone here has sampled the two different cuts (or GPS crosses)and could provide some input in choosing between purple mountain majesty and maverick. 
Maverick uses the "queen mother" cut, while PMM uses the "purple F2" cut. Does the F2 mean they produced a second generation Goji before breeding it to the stardawg? When it comes to the crosses, is it basically just increased chances of hitting a purple pheno with the PMM? Makes me wanna do a side-by-side with the two. There's gotta be a reason both of these available, but how different can two cuts of the same strain be..?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2017)

Both of those Goji are clone only released by bodhi. 

I have the purple gogi. First run with her, just flipped today, but she is a beast and goes purple towards the end. 

Queen mother is more kush like, less a rare color pheno. 

Both are excellent. Question is, do you want color and potency or just straight fire?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 14, 2017)

Strain: Queen Mother Goji
Plant Type: Indica
Genetics: Nepali OG x Snow Lotus
Breeder: Bodhi Seeds
Cut: Selected Goji OG phenotype
Flowering Time: 8-9 weeks
Height: Medium 
Yield: High
Potency:
Grow Difficulty: Easy

Goji is a great plant to grow both outdoors and indoors with a 9 week flowering cycle. Bud appearance consists of mossy green tones, flakey textures and stark white trichomes with lustrous hints of red and orange pistils. One of three phenotypes hand selected by Bodhi and released as clones in 2014. This phenotype expresses more of an OG bud structure (as opposed to the Pinesol pheno and the purple pheno. She is not very self-supportive so a cage or a trellis is a good idea. There is not much nose to her as a living plant but once she’s cut down and cure up expect a nice earthy, hashy, “og” smell.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I placed another order with Greenpoint this afternoon for some Sitting Bull and 2 packs of Hickok Haze. This puts me in the $350 gold reward bracket and with 4 more primo packs of $107, I'll be hitting $700 in rewards for the next drop.
> Holy hell I have a seed buying addiction!
> So a few months ago, I criticized the GTH for the terrible experience I had with them.
> I think the pack of GTH I purchased and grew that sucked so badly was either switched out intentionally or unintentionally by someone over at Herbie's when I chose stealth shipping.
> ...


Im not a fan of gth either, I got hazey phenos minus the haze high, just kinda bland and generic and the kind of buds people arent used to- airy.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 14, 2017)

Wrong thread. Apologies!


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 15, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Both of those Goji are clone only released by bodhi.
> 
> I have the purple gogi. First run with her, just flipped today, but she is a beast and goes purple towards the end.
> 
> ...


]

Thanks man. This def clears things up a little. Color/ bag appeal alone isn't a deciding factor for me but always a plus. I'm beginning to realize that you can't really go wrong with any of the current gps gear. I bought all the packs I was interested in and now just kinda looking into the strains I overlooked at first. The goji being one of them. 

PS 
Had a slight problem with my last shipment and gu made it right ASAP. Customer service is beyond awesome. Good to see people in the this industry doing solid, stand-up business.


----------



## ray098 (Aug 15, 2017)

Thank god we got gu


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 15, 2017)

what schmuck bids 850 dollars on seeds. man I gotta move to oregon, some real stupes at play..


----------



## volusian (Aug 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what schmuck bids 850 dollars on seeds. man I gotta move to oregon, some real stupes at play..


No doubt. I scored some coppers last night for $48 shipped. You can't beat that, imho.


----------



## ray098 (Aug 15, 2017)

volusian said:


> No doubt. I scored some coppers last night for $48 shipped. You can't beat that, imho.


Buy for 48 sell for 850 thats a nice roi lol


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 15, 2017)

If I knew Gu personally I'd say he hates me. Seems all the good stuff happens when I've got no cash flow....

Looks like everything is on reverse auction at 10% rate. smh


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what schmuck bids 850 dollars on seeds. man I gotta move to oregon, some real stupes at play..


 lol.....you should see some of the ig bids, this
Is nothing !


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 15, 2017)

I have the ONLY Raindance "Jerry Pheno" found. Hundreds of plants were grown to locate this one of a kind elusive strain phenotype. This one is mold, mite, and gnat resistant unlike all the others. One of I'm taking seed pre orders right now. Regular "Jerry" seeds are sold in a three pack for an introductory price of $350 with free shipping. I'm only accepting 400 orders at this time. PM me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 15, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thank god we got guView attachment 3995428


Man fuck shn greedy seed peddling ass


----------



## Feijao (Aug 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what schmuck bids 850 dollars on seeds. man I gotta move to oregon, some real stupes at play..


In 2009 I spent $900 on 2, 6 pack, of OgRaskals WhiteFire OG fems. Without a doubt the very best investment that I have made in the cannabis game. Now at the time it was impossible for me to get clones, seed selection was much smaller, had to import everything (greentape nightmares), was not anywhere close to a legal state. With things the way they are now, I could not see myself spending that on seeds ever again. I would however spend several hundred dollars on a clone or two of a special plant, that's for sure. 

People just starting out as buyers in the seed game have it very good compared to the way it used to be even 10 years ago. Gu~ and several other like minded seed providers have us spoiled as a motherfucker these days. Salute @Gu~


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Were can i get some,


----------



## morgwar (Aug 15, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thank god we got guView attachment 3995428


 For that price those seeds better be the LAST strain ill ever want to grow or id go Jason vorhees on the "breeders" entire family bloodline.
Truthfully id rather spend that cash on a bottle of Glenturret 1966. 
I wonder if these cats have been payin their dues to the local triad/yakusa/cosanostra/HA etc etc etc
Might account for the price.
If not, God help em


----------



## J2M3S (Aug 15, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Were can i get some,


greenpointseeds.com


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 15, 2017)

I am @Gu~ 's first angry customer...lol...you have to stop with the sales man...fuck, you're going to get me divorced.  I just scored some bodegas, bandit, cookies n chem. I have a bunch of other GPS stuff. Those sales are addictive...I think I have to stop coming to this thread. haha...I just popped my first GPS (almost forgot I had testers)...my bad...shuteye x copper chem...I have a baby and one in paper towel...more to come


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2017)

fake, nobody ever made a famous clone off any of the outrageously priced seeds. auctions are dumb. Its rich people buying into the scene thinking money = kill phenos.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 16, 2017)

Rich growers are king!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> fake, nobody ever made a famous clone off any of the outrageously priced seeds. auctions are dumb. Its rich people buying into the scene thinking money = kill phenos.


I would think since all cannabis clones come from plants, all plants from seed, and seeds have often been outrageously priced through history....MANY famous clones are resulting from outrageously priced seed?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 16, 2017)

Alexa now knows Greenpoint seeds ! She tells me when the mail box closes
trying to get her to alert me when Copper Chem is at its lowest cost in stock...


----------



## kds710 (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> fake, nobody ever made a famous clone off any of the outrageously priced seeds. auctions are dumb. Its rich people buying into the scene thinking money = kill phenos.


Starfighter? Capulator's MAC sold for $17,000 in auction on IG and might not be exactly famous but Capulator's selected cut is said to be in the same boat as other clone only elites


----------



## kds710 (Aug 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have the ONLY Raindance "Jerry Pheno" found. Hundreds of plants were grown to locate this one of a kind elusive strain phenotype. This one is mold, mite, and gnat resistant unlike all the others. One of I'm taking seed pre orders right now. Regular "Jerry" seeds are sold in a three pack for an introductory price of $350 with free shipping. I'm only accepting 400 orders at this time. PM me.


where do I get in on this steal of a deal


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2017)

alot of clone only strains seem to have popped up out of bagseed. Im not into the auction scene so im pretty clueless. I remember some expensive auctions a long time ago and you dont hear of those strains. I forget which "breeder" it was but they had metal haze and some other stuff selling for alot.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 16, 2017)

Psst Purple Badlands. Get it


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have the ONLY Raindance "Jerry Pheno" found. Hundreds of plants were grown to locate this one of a kind elusive strain phenotype. This one is mold, mite, and gnat resistant unlike all the others. One of I'm taking seed pre orders right now. Regular "Jerry" seeds are sold in a three pack for an introductory price of $350 with free shipping. I'm only accepting 400 orders at this time. PM me.






Well shit, I have the ONLY "blu3bird pheno" of Stardawg BX1. A pack of seeds was grown to locate this one of a kind elusive strain phenotype.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 16, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Psst Purple Badlands. Get it


do tell ?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> alot of clone only strains seem to have popped up out of bagseed. Im not into the auction scene so im pretty clueless. I remember some expensive auctions a long time ago and you dont hear of those strains. I forget which "breeder" it was but they had metal haze and some other stuff selling for alot.


Dutch Flowers


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 16, 2017)

dude they have leaves ! plant them days ago when they crack maybe, end the torture already


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dude they have leaves ! plant them days ago when they crack maybe, end the torture already


Yes I was late getting them planted. They were doing great until they were stolen.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> do tell ?


Nice chem berry. I stocked up.


----------



## dandyrandy (Aug 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dude they have leaves ! plant them days ago when they crack maybe, end the torture already


Alfalfa sprouts


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Well shit, I have the ONLY "blu3bird pheno" of Stardawg BX1. A pack of seeds was grown to locate this one of a kind elusive strain phenotype.


You didnt pay 1000 + for it though. Did you? And no offense, it may be possible that a stay pollon got in to create "rare" phenos. Pollen travels pretty well . Id try all the clone onlys before buying such expensive seeds. The price of a pack is a vacation to a legal state with clones. I have family in washington so thats prolly where id go. I_m hoping these bandits will be clone only quality for my area._


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> The price of a pack is a vacation to a legal state with clones. I have family in washington so thats prolly where id go. I_m hoping these bandits will be clone only quality for my area._


You'll have to find someone with a medical marijuana license to get your clones in Washington.
Personal recreational grows are a felony in Washington, although you can legally buy it possess and smoke it.
You might have better luck driving to Oregon to buy clones.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> You didnt pay 1000 + for it though. Did you? And no offense, it may be possible that a stay pollon got in to create "rare" phenos. Pollen travels pretty well . Id try all the clone onlys before buying such expensive seeds. The price of a pack is a vacation to a legal state with clones. I have family in washington so thats prolly where id go. I_m hoping these bandits will be clone only quality for my area._


Haha, hell no I would never pay 1k for any pack of seeds. My post was intented to be a lighthearted joke about someone claiming to have a super rare pheno of raindance strain and now they're trying to sell overpriced seeds from that pheno.
I'm just saying I'm somewhat happy with my Stardawg Bx1 and it's my special pheno because no one else has it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder is all. I would never charge an insane price for seeds if I decided to make any, instead I would just give cuts of my plant away for free and someone else can go through with the hassle of making beans if they wanted.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2017)

I have a nice mint choc chip. its unavailable so i guess its clone only huh?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You'll have to find someone with a medical marijuana license to get your clones in Washington.
> Personal recreational grows are a felony in Washington, although you can legally buy it possess and smoke it.
> You might have better luck driving to Oregon to buy clones.


I thought they sold it in stores there. Does las vegas sell legit clones? I do have some friends out there and one of them may have a mmj license so when I go out there I think Ill see what some clone onlys perform like. Ive grown good weed but i dunno how it compares because all i can say is whenever someone shares weed im unimpressed. Even bad phenos trump what people claim is "og kush" they call everything kush.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 16, 2017)

cookie master said:


> I have a nice mint choc chip. its unavailable so i guess its clone only huh?


You have to give it a cool name.

This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.


Come see me in Pueblo. I'll give you a few cuts. Fuck crazy prices!


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 16, 2017)

typoerror said:


> You have to give it a cool name.
> 
> This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.
> View attachment 3995950
> ...


Beautiful plant


----------



## typoerror (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh yeah, speaking of purple badlands. Truer words have never been spoken. Get it.

This is my "purple star dawg" pheno.


This pheno is all berry and tropical fruit. The most amazing plant I've ever smelled.
 

Purple Badlands = get it.

She will make you say purple punch what? New elite, who dis?

I found 4 keepers out of 5 females. The only reason the last one isn't is because it's completely green and all star dawg. It's fire as fuck but not what we want to keep from purple badlands.

Get it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing what this cross country cross puts out...
 
South Beach sherb..

Damn @typoerror ,love your work with the plants..


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

I see ya playa. Looking good my brother 


typoerror said:


> You have to give it a cool name.
> 
> This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.
> View attachment 3995950
> ...


.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 16, 2017)

typoerror said:


> You have to give it a cool name.
> 
> This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.
> View attachment 3995950
> ...


Gorgeous


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 16, 2017)

typoerror said:


> You have to give it a cool name.
> 
> This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.
> View attachment 3995950
> ...


I just want to be sure I read that right, did you just say Gu is bringing Stardawg Bx2 to market? Any idea on when? October maybe?


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 16, 2017)

Wedding cake x stardawg
Lucky charms 8 x stardawg
Bubba kush x stardawg (the real bubba)
Meatbreath 12 x stardawg
Banana og x stardawg
GMO x stardawg
Black lime reserve x stardawg 
Just a few that came to mind @Gu~


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 16, 2017)

I hope Gu has a pallet of pollen from his Stardawg stored up!


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 16, 2017)

Did Copper Chem just sell out? Are you fucking kidding me!?


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 16, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Psst Purple Badlands. Get it


Agreed dandy, have my first hanging in the shed as we type this. Purple Badlands are sticky buds indeed.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 16, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> I just want to be sure I read that right, did you just say Gu is bringing Stardawg Bx2 to market? Any idea on when? October maybe?





Gu~ said:


> I had Typoerror over to the house yesterday!
> Love that dude, he brought me some cuts of his Stardawg bx1 (Ghost Town #58 x Stardawg).
> Time to stir the pot with some Bx2s? mights just sell them for $1 a seed


Shots fired!!! As for when? I'd definitely think by the end of the year. They weren't quite flowering size when I brought the cuts. 

No need to store pollen when you have the male.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Did Copper Chem just sell out? Are you fucking kidding me!?


Its back up! 50 bucks off


----------



## morgwar (Aug 16, 2017)

Lawdy these girls are putt'n off some funk during lights out! 
Trichs creamy at 90%, 10%clear yet though. 
I need 15, 20% red but none showing yet.
A full ten weeks at least or 11 days more minimum.
No rush, but getting anxious!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Lawdy these girls are putt'n off some funk during lights out!
> Trichs creamy at 90%, 10%clear yet though.
> I need 15, 20% red but none showing yet.
> A full ten weeks at least or 11 days more minimum.
> No rush, but getting anxious!


I can't wait to hear your smoke report. 

I know I would have sampled some nugs in order to check and see if the trichomes were lying.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 17, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't wait to hear your smoke report.
> 
> I know I would have sampled some nugs in order to check and see if the trichomes were lying.


Sampled copper and got an hour long Cheshire cat smile. Wife says I was creepy lookin. Just happy happy almost manic.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 17, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Shots fired!!! As for when? I'd definitely think by the end of the year. They weren't quite flowering size when I brought the cuts.
> 
> No need to store pollen when you have the male.


How many times have we heard "XYZ lost his male and since then......"

Thats why I was suggesting or hoping he's guarding against the unforeseen or unfortunate instance where it does happen. Cause it happens.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 17, 2017)

double post


----------



## kds710 (Aug 17, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> Haha, hell no I would never pay 1k for any pack of seeds. My post was intented to be a lighthearted joke about someone claiming to have a super rare pheno of raindance strain and now they're trying to sell overpriced seeds from that pheno.
> I'm just saying I'm somewhat happy with my Stardawg Bx1 and it's my special pheno because no one else has it. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder is all. I would never charge an insane price for seeds if I decided to make any, instead I would just give cuts of my plant away for free and someone else can go through with the hassle of making beans if they wanted.


wait so is this just a joke or is somebody really trying to bank off a raindance pheno? please fill me in on this


----------



## Feijao (Aug 17, 2017)

typoerror said:


> This is my "shots fired" cut of star dawg bx1 Gu~ is making bx2's with.


Looks great! Ghost OG is one of my favorite OGs. I have been in love with OG's since 08 and still love everything about them, even though they are not quite a popular as they once were. Thanks for helping out the community by passing this along. Hopefully one day I can give it a go.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2017)

(K)Night Rider still smells like lemon and now sweet roll while drying/curing. Checking taste and effect with first vape. Extremely sticky and midrange on density of the buds. 

Woody lemon on exhale and a sense of quietness and a heightened awareness. Very calming and a bit confusing like Black Gold. Gets a bit earthy and hashy tasting as vaping continues. Lots of vapor in the sample! Hypnotic qualities too. Very smooth and tasty, not speedy at all. Not a total knock down couch locker either but very calming.

This will require further research!


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

My Knightrider didnt make the cut this time around. we got the lemon, the mid density, strange effects, hashy taste.
My group fired her with their sample, but I'll sneak in another just in case, I suspect this is the last plant I added suplhur to, ever.
recall Raindance set the bar here, I wont share Copper Chem with them yet, greedy, selfish bstard that I am. I know it will be a run between those two eventually, or both will stay. 

My Chinook Haze is orangy to the max, huge yielder, long flower. I had two fems and they look differently, one tall thick with big ball like rusty buds and the other more uniform shorter plant with smaller cone buds like oft normal. 
only the big balls were sampled, an obvious sativa. great flavor, slow effects, long lasting effects, uplifting, energetic for an hour...then...gnarly heart thump for me. I havent had that since the old days, anyways its legit.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 17, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> How many times have we heard "XYZ lost his male and since then......"
> 
> Thats why I was suggesting or hoping he's guarding against the unforeseen or unfortunate instance where it does happen. Cause it happens.


That's true. And Gu~ has lost the male before. Thankfully quite a few people have that male. You could even get it if you wanted.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 17, 2017)

Headed to San Frannnnsciscocococo tomorrow to meet up Symbiotic Genetics. (@Budologist420)

Looks like Mimosa and Purple Starburst will be up on the site after the weekend is over and I'm back.

I'll be putting some money down to get the Purple punch when it's ready.


----------



## genuity (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## ray098 (Aug 17, 2017)

Is the 10% hourly price drop for auctions permanent and when we write a review and get nuggets how long do we have to wait to get nuggets for another review?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 17, 2017)

Chopped one jamoka plant. 

Absolutely killer. I will post some pics when I get her all trimmed up. Early sample smoke is top notch. 

I like it so much I'm popping more Greenpoint packs.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 17, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Chopped one jamoka plant.
> 
> Absolutely killer. I will post some pics when I get her all trimmed up. Early sample smoke is top notch.
> 
> I like it so much I'm popping more Greenpoint packs.


Smell, taste, effect?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 17, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Is the 10% hourly price drop for auctions permanent and when we write a review and get nuggets how long do we have to wait to get nuggets for another review?


The auctions specials that are running now are not permanent, unfortunately.

Auction week will end Sunday.

Reviews are 2 per month. you can write more, but will only receive points for 2 reviews per month.

If you need an exception contact me and I'll make sure you get your nuggets. Please grow out the strains before you review them


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

is there a way we can see how many points we have before we shop?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 17, 2017)

hmmmm. yeah I think you can pull up the rewards tab


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 17, 2017)

To see that page you have to sign in. Then there's a floating ' Gold Nugget Reward Tab' on the bottom of the page. 

If your not signed in it prompts you to create an account.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 17, 2017)

How long does it typically take for you guys to get your orders?


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 17, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> How long does it typically take for you guys to get your orders?


@Gu~ is like Jimmy Johns.
Seeds so fast you'll freak


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 17, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> How long does it typically take for you guys to get your orders?


Usually 4-5 days.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 17, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> @Gu~ is like Jimmy Johns.
> Seeds so fast you'll freak


Yeah, not really.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 17, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Usually 4-5 days.


Ok I'll give it a couple more days.....


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 17, 2017)

i order on monday, pay rush fee, seeds soaking by friday


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 17, 2017)

I ordered my last batch on Saturday. Had them Wednesday.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 17, 2017)

Just snagged a pack of Copper Chem for $89, my bitches! Lol.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 17, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Dutch Flowers
> View attachment 3995830


Dutch Flowers were always at least 4 or 5 hundred.


----------



## jakespeed (Aug 17, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> Ok I'll give it a couple more days.....


same here..... tracking # is has not moved in over week


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 17, 2017)

Green_Skunk said:


> How long does it typically take for you guys to get your orders?


 Col to Ma, has never been more than 4 days.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 17, 2017)

international orders tracking info always lags. 

Everything is on it's way.


----------



## galaxy447 (Aug 17, 2017)

hey gu~
can u elaborate a little on what u will be doing with the symbiotic genetics strains


----------



## typoerror (Aug 17, 2017)

galaxy447 said:


> hey gu~
> can u elaborate a little on what u will be doing with the symbiotic genetics strains


He said they will be on the site so my guess is he'll be selling them.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dont fuck around, get copper chem, raindance right now, ponder on your obsessions in the interim, trust me amigo
> 
> and also @Gu~ Of all your gear so far replacing the bulk of what I do Medicine Man remains one of 2/3 keepers since 2008. Its that unique, yes, over the top thc/cbd, the real deal pain killer, super skunky, fast flower, easy grower. It is a must in your offerings as far as I'm concerned, and I'll take it personal if you dont announce the hybrid project soon. even lie to me man, its cool.....for now.


I didn't, I bought a pack of Copper Chem an hour ago.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 17, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Dutch Flowers were always at least 4 or 5 hundred.


I bought them about 13 or 14 years ago for $200 from C-Bay


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 17, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I bought them about 13 or 14 years ago for $200 from C-Bay


Then you got really lucky!


----------



## galaxy447 (Aug 17, 2017)

typoerror said:


> He said they will be on the site so my guess is he'll be selling them.


Thank u


----------



## cookie master (Aug 18, 2017)

Did you get clone only's out of it? I think they were on hemp depot too but then the auctions started.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 18, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Then you got really lucky!


Yes I seen a pack of their Blowfish sell for $1000 on there.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 18, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Yes I seen a pack of their Blowfish sell for $1000 on there.


Blowfish, thats the one I was trying to remember. There was a rich guy buying on cbay back then, would outbid anybody if he wanted the seeds.


----------



## Green_Skunk (Aug 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> international orders tracking info always lags.
> 
> Everything is on it's way.


@Gu~ Mine isn't international. I think your site says we should see tracking info updated in about 1 business day. We are at 4 now and it doesn't show anything, just awaiting item. I'm sure if theres a mistake you'll make it right so I am not worried in the end, just want my seeds  Thanks for your time, sir.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's some trich porn
Blacky:

 

Copper

 
Dynamite
 
 

Got a ways to go yet.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Chem smells great with the morning coffee! I'm hooked this has gotta be my favorite line up. Got the weekend off finally so raindance is getting popped tomorrow along with four others.
Coppers getting my old Rubbermaid closet 2x3 ft all to itself. 
 
That's plants long gone. But copper chem will get a 10 gallon air pot, about 250 watts cob, and an experimental drip feed.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Sorry the first dynamite pic is a black gold.


----------



## Vato_504 (Aug 18, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Chem smells great with the morning coffee! I'm hooked this has gotta be my favorite line up. Got the weekend off finally so raindance is getting popped tomorrow along with four others.
> Coppers getting my old Rubbermaid closet 2x3 ft all to itself.
> View attachment 3996665
> That's plants long gone. But copper chem will get a 10 gallon air pot, about 250 watts cob, and an experimental drip feed.


Shit looks great fam and super healthy. Whatever you're doing keep it up.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2017)

Knight Rider 

One of those last minutes things, already popped my seed run but found a little room for a couple of Knight Riders.


----------



## volusian (Aug 18, 2017)

Got my coppers today! Again $48 shipped. I gots the fire.


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 18, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel 6 weeks


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Shit looks great fam and super healthy. Whatever you're doing keep it up.


You all set a high bar my freind! I gotta work hard to get the results I see in these pages. But man if ya haven't already grab some copper. Even my untrained eye can see its a TD KILLER


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> Dynamite Diesel 6 weeks
> View attachment 3997014


Thanks for posting that...

Any body else got some more chem full plant pics like that...


----------



## morgwar (Aug 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Thanks for posting that...
> 
> Any body else got some more chem full plant pics like that...


I've got a modest grow log going, you've probably stopped by but just in case anyone wants ive got some pics up.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Any body else got some more chem full plant pics like that...


Copper Chem not sure of weeks in flower but most likely 5 weeks


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> Thanks for posting that...
> 
> Any body else got some more chem full plant pics like that...


Knight Rider 69 days minutes before being put to rest.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 18, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> View attachment 3997047
> 
> Knight Rider 69 days minutes before being put to rest.


show off


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> show off


More plant shots for ya.

The other Night Rider, still going strong at 72 days.

 

Dynamite Diesel 6ish weeks
 

And the 2 skypilot around 3 weeks. One stretched like crazy.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 19, 2017)

Any one no of new drops??


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 19, 2017)

Subscribe to Greenpoint newsletter and you'll get updates and be the first to know


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 19, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Any one no of new drops??


End of September, per the newsletter


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Picked up those LVTK's from Cannaventure. After growing their Irene S1's I know this one is going to be a killer OG cross! 

In other news I'm gifting a pack of Golden Nuggets to someone local for them to run. I'll ask for cuts when the time comes lol cant wait!


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> Picked up those LVTK's from Cannaventure. After growing their Irene S1's I know this one is going to be a killer OG cross!
> 
> In other news I'm gifting a pack of Golden Nuggets to someone local for them to run. I'll ask for cuts when the time comes lol cant wait!


Just finished jarring Cannas Ghost OG. 

Wish I was local! Have those on my list.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> Just finished jarring Cannas Ghost OG.
> 
> Wish I was local! Have those on my list.


How's the Ghost? I thought about that one before but have a Ghost keeper already. 

Haha I hope they do well with the Nuggets, I wouldnt get to them until next year. Still may pick up another pack in an auction.


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> How's the Ghost? I thought about that one before but have a Ghost keeper already.
> 
> Haha I hope they do well with the Nuggets, I wouldnt get to them until next year. Still may pick up another pack in an auction.


The Ghost is good, even without a good cure. Flavor should come out nicely in the curing. 

I messed the nutritients up this run, so I want another go at it. Little lighter of a feeder than I'm used to. Still got some nice golf balls off it though.


----------



## higher self (Aug 19, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> The Ghost is good, even without a good cure. Flavor should come out nicely in the curing.
> 
> I messed the nutritients up this run, so I want another go at it. Little lighter of a feeder than I'm used to. Still got some nice golf balls off it though.


Yeah I dont have to push my girl hard on nutes like other OG's ive recently ran. Structural she is a nightmare lol. I found it got spicer in the nose with a cure but cured or uncured it's tasty bud smoke.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 19, 2017)

Iron Horse
After finding three males this week this female was a welcome sight.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2017)

Sampled first (K)Night Rider bud. Lemon, grapefruit, solvent and curry heavy on the nose. Buds are semi-firm and super sticky. Hits full in the face from first pull off my Underdog with something that makes me smack my lips. Definitely on the sour side. A very sensually pleasing aroma and taste but taste is elusive. This plant will produce a decent yield if vegged longer. 

Relaxing but imaginative boost. Lots of vapor in this bud which is very positive. My brain really seems to like this strain if that makes sense to you. If it does make sense you know exactly what I mean.

Greenpoint has been very solid for me. Hermies haven't been a problem and the terps and potency have been great. Black Gold, Hibernate and (K)Night Rider have all been great. Black Gold and Dynamite Diesel are in veg now!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, howzit? How long does Gu usually take to get back to you? I ordered 5 packs in 2 different orders and I selected to send in cash/MO, but I haven't got my shipping labels yet and I sent a message through the "Contact Us" page and sent an email to [email protected] and haven't heard anything back. If I only have 5 days to get payment there then my payment won't get there in time if I don't send it off by tomorrow (from Hawaii). I already check my spam folder too and the shipping labels aren't there. I assume Gu~ is slammed with auction week, but it would be a little bit of a bummer to miss out on a good deal like this.

And just FYI, I ordered Cowboy Kush, Chinook Haze, Raindance, Dynamite Diesel and Purple Badlands. And I'm planning on soaking a pack of Jamoka today.

@chemphlegm how's your Jamoka coming along? I'm looking for a good Catpiss representation.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys, howzit? How long does Gu usually take to get back to you? I ordered 5 packs in 2 different orders and I selected to send in cash/MO, but I haven't got my shipping labels yet and I sent a message through the "Contact Us" page and sent an email to [email protected] and haven't heard anything back. If I only have 5 days to get payment there then my payment won't get there in time if I don't send it off by tomorrow (from Hawaii). I already check my spam folder too and the shipping labels aren't there. I assume Gu~ is slammed with auction week, but it would be a little bit of a bummer to miss out on a good deal like this.
> 
> And just FYI, I ordered Cowboy Kush, Chinook Haze, Raindance, Dynamite Diesel and Purple Badlands. And I'm planning on soaking a pack of Jamoka today.
> 
> @chemphlegm how's your Jamoka coming along? I'm looking for a good Catpiss representation.


@Gu~


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 20, 2017)

For the record he has always had my order to me within 3 B/D. But that's for same state. Never had to follow up with an email. But I have noticed a bit of a delay on weekends. I focus on business days.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Also for the guys growing Dynamite Diesel, how's the aroma?

Basically I'm looking for Catpiss from the Jamoka, Diesel from the Dynamite Diesel, Orange from the Chinook Haze, nasty chem funk from Raindance, funky OG from the Cowboy Kush and I just bought the Purple Badlands off the recommendation in the last few pages that the one braddah mentioned how unique the aroma is. Aroma is probably my main characteristic for keeping phenos as long as it still checks all the other boxes. People know me for having strong smelling weed. It doesn't matter if it's fruity, gassy, nasty, etc., it just has to be intoxicating and it sounds like Greenpoint is the go to for that. Anybody that's grown any of those strains is welcome to comment. I'd love to hear about them.

And kudos to you Gu, I was pretty much set on growing almost exclusively Bodhi's gear until I came across this thread. I'll still be busting out Bodhi's gear, but being able to hang with him (from what it sounds like from the reviews from this thread) is a testament that you're doing it right braddah


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> @Gu~





Jp.the.pope said:


> For the record he has always had my order to me within 3 B/D. But that's for same state. Never had to follow up with an email. But I have noticed a bit of a delay on weekends. I focus on business days.


Thanks braddah!


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Also for the guys growing Dynamite Diesel, how's the aroma?


I have 1 female going now, smells of over ripe Graprfruit with a hint of gasoline.


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys, howzit? How long does Gu usually take to get back to you?
> .


Gu~ is Monday thru Friday, period, end of story.
The count down starts if I'm not mistaken when Gu~ completes his end of the transcation, such as mailing labels being sent.. I would not worry about losing your order to a time out


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 20, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> I have 1 female going now, smells of over ripe Graprfruit with a hint of gasoline.





Trewalker said:


> Gu~ is Monday thru Friday, period, end of story.
> The count down starts if I'm not mistaken when Gu~ completes his end of the transcation, such as mailing labels being sent.. I would not worry about losing your order to a time out


Rad! Thanks for the info on both accounts


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 20, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys, howzit? How long does Gu usually take to get back to you? I ordered 5 packs in 2 different orders and I selected to send in cash/MO, but I haven't got my shipping labels yet and I sent a message through the "Contact Us" page and sent an email to [email protected] and haven't heard anything back. If I only have 5 days to get payment there then my payment won't get there in time if I don't send it off by tomorrow (from Hawaii). I already check my spam folder too and the shipping labels aren't there. I assume Gu~ is slammed with auction week, but it would be a little bit of a bummer to miss out on a good deal like this.
> 
> And just FYI, I ordered Cowboy Kush, Chinook Haze, Raindance, Dynamite Diesel and Purple Badlands. And I'm planning on soaking a pack of Jamoka today.
> 
> @chemphlegm how's your Jamoka coming along? I'm looking for a good Catpiss representation.


My first two were getting me off with the catpiss then I added sulphur to them and they quit there fun.
No worries though I have copies and no more additives here.

post Gu a message right here and he'll get on it quick, we'll make sure of it


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 20, 2017)

Copper Chem


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 20, 2017)

filling out and frosting up/sweet lime citrus & rubber funk.
golden nugget day 36.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 20, 2017)

It might be taking longer then usual because Gu~ is currently in San Fransisco. If you follow him in Instagram and are a foodie you can greatly appreciate his stories.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 20, 2017)

He is out of town getting my seeds i hope lol


----------



## briteleaf (Aug 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of purple badlands. Truer words have never been spoken. Get it.
> 
> This is my "purple star dawg" pheno.
> View attachment 3995955
> ...





typoerror said:


> Oh yeah, speaking of purple badlands. Truer words have never been spoken. Get it.
> 
> This is my "purple star dawg" pheno.
> View attachment 3995955
> ...


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 20, 2017)

Howdy Guys and Gals

San Francisco was a success. Hoping the Symbiotic Genetics make it through security. I'm at my gate ready to go back to Denver. I'll know for sure if they made it later tonight. 

If your order was paid by Friday before 6am it's on it's way. If your order was paid between 6am Friday and now it's going out Monday. 

M-F is the standard for me. I am usually able to fulfill orders same day (before 1p MT). Weekends I take it slow. 

Emails are starting to backup. I've got about 150 to get through currently. I always make sure I answer each and every one of them. This weeks emails may be brief. 

I ALWAYS READ THIS THREAD. Don't hold back


----------



## kingzt (Aug 20, 2017)

higher self said:


> Picked up those LVTK's from Cannaventure. After growing their Irene S1's I know this one is going to be a killer OG cross!
> 
> In other news I'm gifting a pack of Golden Nuggets to someone local for them to run. I'll ask for cuts when the time comes lol cant wait!


Have you heard any good things about the LVTK?


----------



## higher self (Aug 20, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Have you heard any good things about the LVTK?


Not much just saw a few pictures of the cross on IG from the one CV gave freebies out to 303skywalker & it defiantly looks dank. Also can find pictures of the Lemon Skunk not many on IG but they say its very lemony.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 20, 2017)

Hickock haze is one of the least talked about strains here and biigest underdog.It is really hard to find out any info on it.Has anyone here popped any yet.I just popped 9 out of 11.Had a security breach and had to trash 23 baby tomahawks.Fukin almost put me on xanax.it was hardest thing ive had to do.i was super excited to pheno hunt them tomahawks.anyway anyone have any info on the hickock please post up.I have a pack of copper chems but i am waiting to get a couple kick ass moms from pheno hunting the other packs and hope to get a nice male of the copper to get a few seeds and really start looking for something special.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 21, 2017)

@briteleaf That was the post that got me to get the pack of Purple Badlands. Thanks @typoerror for the recommendation!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Hickock haze is one of the least talked about strains here and biigest underdog.It is really hard to find out any info on it.Has anyone here popped any yet.I just popped 9 out of 11.Had a security breach and had to trash 23 baby tomahawks.Fukin almost put me on xanax.it was hardest thing ive had to do.i was super excited to pheno hunt them tomahawks.anyway anyone have any info on the hickock please post up.I have a pack of copper chems but i am waiting to get a couple kick ass moms from pheno hunting the other packs and hope to get a nice male of the copper to get a few seeds and really start looking for something special.


I'm sorry for your loss.  
I hope to start some Tomahawks, Hickok's as well and some Dream Catchers, once I've found my Copper Chem etc of other strains going on now.

I would also like to throw some pollen at the keepers, but will forego the males and try and create some fems. 
I've got the Silver Nitrate and Sodium Thiosulfate ready to mix when the time is right.


----------



## dySSyd (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone know if the Symbiotic Genetics are Regular or Feminised beans?


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Gu- i need to know what you got i cant wait lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Anyone know if the Symbiotic Genetics are Regular or Feminised beans?


They are regular.. But what would they have to do with a GU thread..


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They are regular.. But what would they have to do with a GU thread..


They're gonna be for sale on the GPS website, hopefully soon. I was wondering the same thing with the cannaventure and the 92 OG being fem. Kinda hoping they were fem I already have a shit load of reg GPS to hunt through.


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> They are regular.. But what would they have to do with a GU thread..


Because Gu is going to vend them, see the post above.


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> They're gonna be for sale on the GPS website, hopefully soon. I was wondering the same thing with the cannaventure and the 92 OG being fem. Kinda hoping they were fem I already have a shit load of reg GPS to hunt through.


I feel the same way I'd love to pick up some regs like Purple Bandlands but 3-4 other GPS runs before I'd get to them.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Aug 21, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> They're gonna be for sale on the GPS website, hopefully soon. I was wondering the same thing with the cannaventure and the 92 OG being fem. Kinda hoping they were fem I already have a shit load of reg GPS to hunt through.


Okay to be clear is GU making crosses of them or is he vending another seedbank besides his on his site?


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 21, 2017)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Okay to be clear is GU making crosses of them or is he vending another seedbank besides his on his site?


Just selling them as far as I know. It's mentioned in earlier posts. I'd assume it's the same deal as the DVG and cannaventure seeds that are/were up there.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 21, 2017)

higher self said:


> I feel the same way I'd love to pick up some regs like Purple Bandlands but 3-4 other GPS runs before I'd get to them.


Everyone seems to be talking about the badlands. Wasn't even on my radar but with all this hype its got me interested for sure.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 21, 2017)

South beach Sherb and Mojito Mint on the auction block


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> Everyone seems to be talking about the badlands. Wasn't even on my radar but with all this hype its got me interested for sure.


Pretty much & I favor a good sativa although preference for them is weaning a bit.


----------



## dySSyd (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 21, 2017)

Scored a $37 pack of copper Chem early this morning.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

So you were the one lol


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Big thanks!! Mr freshh got a pack of mojito mint was kicking my self in the butt for that glad I got some thanks!!


----------



## cookie master (Aug 21, 2017)

My guess was a collab, with him picking up clones to work with.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Berners cut! So pumped wish they would drop the Florida og stuff one more time I got cash lol


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 21, 2017)

was good with them Greenpoint stickers?....


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


>


Yes....yeeeesssss..


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2017)

Purple Badlands is one of the best I've ever grown. Definitely in the top three. Every pheno is a keeper. One is so potent, I'd love to see the numbers on it. Absolutely amazing! I can't say enough about it.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 21, 2017)

geez! looks like your grinder must've had a tuff time breaking that gu up.
so glad i started mined, ended up with 8/11, hope to find a similar pheno.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

I think I'm taking the rest of the day off work,yall not bout to be shopping without me...nope.


And I'm about to put these south beach sherb in some 10gal pots,full of Rich soil.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> He is out of town getting my seeds i hope lol


 Gu- when they drop in I been buying seeds all week lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 21, 2017)

*South Beach Sherb (Last Pack)*
$477.77 USD

there you have it pot snobs, near 100 dollars per seed !


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

What are you talking about?


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

I say just list it as regular price & let some one get it now not tease us in the auction for the rest of the day. I'm only jumping for Shaq's Candy anyways.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Wow that's a,lot of cash I am so glad I got my pack before it went up so lucky!! Also I did not see the candy or I would have got it.


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *South Beach Sherb (Last Pack)*
> $477.77 USD
> 
> there you have it pot snobs, near 100 dollars per seed !


I'm not certain he is making an effort to maintain customer loyalty with stunts like that. Not impressed at all.


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

It's in the reverse auction though the price will trickle down just depends on what one feels it's worth. I'd let it get to below $100 again but you will have someone who can't wait.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Scored a $37 pack of copper Chem early this morning.


how does that work? Seems like they were starting the coppers off real low. everytime I came back someone had bought a pack even cheaper!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Yes I want to see the Candy have not seen that yes ass well as the symbiotic genetics any one no the scoop when they drop in what's going on with those?


----------



## Purple veins (Aug 21, 2017)

I had to go check gps and see if that price was right ...holy shit 450 for 5 fem seeds ?!?


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol hahaha


----------



## Purple veins (Aug 21, 2017)

Gps is my favorite bank by far but that's outrageous. I remember when they dropped said once they are gone they're gone!! Hopefully this is the "last" pack


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

This isn't the 1st time there has been a high priced pack & it's a reverse auction clearly yall have forgotten, slow down & breath. I think I remember Bandits Breath being listed for a high amount & it eventually sold for like $130 of something & Gu gave them extra beans in the pack because he said it wasn't enough to make another full pack.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

I am fine with it! I love greenpoint seeds there great I am just saying 400 is to hi for me that's all lol I wish they would drop the florida og agin they would make a killing!!


----------



## Purple veins (Aug 21, 2017)

higher self said:


> This isn't the 1st time there has been a high priced pack & it's a reverse auction clearly yall have forgotten, slow down & breath. I think I remember Bandits Breath being listed for a high amount & it eventually sold for like $130 of something & Gu gave them extra beans in the pack because he said it wasn't enough to make another full pack.


That's my plan when the symbiotic drop stop click breath refresh click fap fap boom !!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

You said it! Lol


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

Purple veins said:


> That's my plan when the symbiotic drop stop click breath refresh click fap fap boom !!!


I hear ya, I'm not to interested with them seems like more hype out of left field to me. Unless I can get 24 nuggets to get $75 off I'm not getting anything until I can write my next review lol!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

still not sure why people are raving about points and such.No offense but ive made 3 purchases from him and still dont barely have enough for a free pack.Most all other seed banks give you freebies with every purchase.I know you guys rave about his stuff but all ive been seeing lately is prices going up and that 450 dollars for 5 seeds is retarded.No offense but im gonna go over to GLG and do my business over there.Ill use up my gold points but i thought getting them straight from the breeder was really allowing us to get a break.So far im not seeing any more of that.Ill have to make 4 purchases from GP to qualify for a free pack of seeds.And after this last batch of hicock and 2 duds.I think im good.GP feminized seeds are outrageous when RD has close to same quality for half the price.I just ran Scotts OG and my 11 plant was out of this world dank.5 RD seeds for less than 75 dollars is reasonable.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

ive spent over 300 dollars and got points for 1 review cause i only review what ive grown and got 480 gold points.thats enough for 30 dollars off which to me is straight up BS.i can order from discreet and spend 300 dollars and get 100 dollars worth of free seeds.Youll take it how you want but i dont think this rewards thing is paying off like youll think.Hell i ordered 1 pack of false teeth from great lakes and he sent me a free 12 seed pack of GG and long bottom leaf.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey guys were is gu bio at??


----------



## higher self (Aug 21, 2017)

So if the pack went down to $37 which is has a possibility to do so, would yall still be appalled? The prices went up so they can hang around in the auctions longer. Are you paying full price, even Gu said not to do that. I bet for 300 I got more gear from GPS than your 300. I mean I got Grandpa Breath for $50, Cannaventure fems for $51, a few $20 packs, got TK x Stardawg for $30 each.

You can have your freebies I'll take the cash savings. I just snipe away at deals I dont get why people want to spend hundreds each order unless its a nice coupon code which have been coming more often. When was GLG's last promo, lol its been awhile.

Also when was rare dankness last seed drop & where, I'd like to know.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Gu_ bio anyone??


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

Makes me feel extremely excited about my south beach sherb.....


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> still not sure why people are raving about points and such.No offense but ive made 3 purchases from him and still dont barely have enough for a free pack.Most all other seed banks give you freebies with every purchase.I know you guys rave about his stuff but all ive been seeing lately is prices going up and that 450 dollars for 5 seeds is retarded.No offense but im gonna go over to GLG and do my business over there.Ill use up my gold points but i thought getting them straight from the breeder was really allowing us to get a break.So far im not seeing any more of that.Ill have to make 4 purchases from GP to qualify for a free pack of seeds.And after this last batch of hicock and 2 duds.I think im good.GP feminized seeds are outrageous when RD has close to same quality for half the price.I just ran Scotts OG and my 11 plant was out of this world dank.5 RD seeds for less than 75 dollars is reasonable.


It's a reverse auction for the last pack of seeds. That reverse auction, btw, has enabled people to get packs of seeds at great prices. Much, much more money could have been made by Gu if he didn't run those auctions. Those freebies that you're complaining about not getting from GPS? They're almost always testers. As for the rewards program, it's easy to rack up points. I just made silver, which means that I'm going to get 2 points for every dollar spent, and I'll make it to the gold tier before very long, which nets FOUR points per dollar spent. Those points are rounded up to the nearest dollar AND include shipping costs. The more points you save up, the better the rewards get. Lastly, if you had issues with duds, I've seen Gu mention that he will make sure to make it right.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol!
Not a big fan of south beach and.........
I hate fruit strains. (Except cherry)
I'm sure there are strains that good, and if anyone could get there hands on em it'd be Green point. 
But yeah I wouldn't touch em if they were free.
I'm thinking I've pretty much got what I want, and GP will get return business from me with blacky and dynamite.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The auctions specials that are running now are not permanent, unfortunately.
> 
> Auction week will end Sunday.
> 
> ...


Do you plan To make more sherbet cross or a Gelato cross or another batch of south beach please???


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

I use to get units of what was called chem...

Then I grew some chems....... & found out it was not what I use to get,now I careless for chems...

But still looking for them old units.

Life is nuts


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Do you plan To make more sherbet cross or a Gelato cross or another batch of south beach please???


I'll be chucking some (south beach sherb123&4 X Dessert breath)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 21, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'll be chucking some (south beach sherb123&4 X Dessert breath)


Where do I sub?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> It's a reverse auction for the last pack of seeds. That reverse auction, btw, has enabled people to get packs of seeds at great prices. Much, much more money could have been made by Gu if he didn't run those auctions. Those freebies that you're complaining about not getting from GPS? They're almost always testers. As for the rewards program, it's easy to rack up points. I just made silver, which means that I'm going to get 2 points for every dollar spent, and I'll make it to the gold tier before very long, which nets FOUR points per dollar spent. Those points are rounded up to the nearest dollar AND include shipping costs. The more points you save up, the better the rewards get. Lastly, if you had issues with duds, I've seen Gu mention that he will make sure to make it right.


I guess you guys are good at beating the system and waiting around checking the forum and site every day.Im just telling you i spent 308 on 4 packs of seeds and used the promo codes etc thats an average of 76.25 per pack and i have 30 dollars off so far.Had i not accidentally got 2 extra packs and 2 of the ones i got i had no interest in at all it would have been worse i guess.Maybe i need to start figuring out a way to beat the system and check here every 4 hours for a deal to dropIm interested in the feminized 92OG but no way im paying 107 for 5 fem seeds when i can get any 5 pack of cannaventures fems for 99 on HD and those are proven grown out strains.No offense but GU's fem seeds i dont even know have been tested or grown out just saying and hes asking alot for them.And in no way i want him or anyone to take what im saying personal its just what i have observed and what im seeing on his website of fems


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Greenpoint seeds is the best! Great job keep putting out straight fire!!! fems i love!! The genetics are great florida og thats very hard to get straight fire purest terps out of all the OGs i think and berners cut these are great genetics! Just sayin


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I guess you guys are good at beating the system and waiting around checking the forum and site every day.Im just telling you i spent 308 on 4 packs of seeds and used the promo codes etc thats an average of 76.25 per pack and i have 30 dollars off so far.Had i not accidentally got 2 extra packs and 2 of the ones i got i had no interest in at all it would have been worse i guess.Maybe i need to start figuring out a way to beat the system and check here every 4 hours for a deal to dropIm interested in the feminized 92OG but no way im paying 107 for 5 fem seeds when i can get any 5 pack of cannaventures fems for 99 on HD and those are proven grown out strains.No offense but GU's fem seeds i dont even know have been tested or grown out just saying and hes asking alot for them.And in no way i want him or anyone to take what im saying personal its just what i have observed and what im seeing on his website of fems


Here's the thing: you don't have to immediately plant the seeds, so you can wait to buy them at a price that you deem worth it. You don't have to check the site often, but it doesn't hurt to have a job where you can. After discounts and including shipping, I've spent $950 on 20+ packs, the vast majority of which are regular seeds. You can see people's grows on those strains all over the place, and in time I'm sure you'll see those fem grows as well.

As for the price on the feminized seeds, look at it this way: regular seeds are roughly 50% female, so you're basically paying the same price for guaranteed females.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I guess you guys are good at beating the system and waiting around checking the forum and site every day.Im just telling you i spent 308 on 4 packs of seeds and used the promo codes etc thats an average of 76.25 per pack and i have 30 dollars off so far.Had i not accidentally got 2 extra packs and 2 of the ones i got i had no interest in at all it would have been worse i guess.Maybe i need to start figuring out a way to beat the system and check here every 4 hours for a deal to dropIm interested in the feminized 92OG but no way im paying 107 for 5 fem seeds when i can get any 5 pack of cannaventures fems for 99 on HD and those are proven grown out strains.No offense but GU's fem seeds i dont even know have been tested or grown out just saying and hes asking alot for them.And in no way i want him or anyone to take what im saying personal its just what i have observed and what im seeing on his website of fems


Social media isn't everybodies cup of tea but likes on fb twitface and ig plus sign up is the quickest way to a new pack. It gets the ball Rollin and before you know it, your gold status and that's that.
Other wise its the hard way.
Its good prices all around aside from sb sherb. 
No sweat, I know your not ragging on gp.
And you don't seem the type to be unfair.
My draw to gp is that its a better deal than 90% of the others out there, and he doesn't pretend to be some master wizard geneticist. The crosses are the only chance for many to give the clone only stuff a try. 
You've got a point. But I'm satisfied for now with my gp experience


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2017)

You know what that high price point really is?

A talking point.

Don't believe me?

Y'all talking about it...


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Gu-i am not getting emails about the drops?


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2017)

Go to the website and sign up for the newsletter. If you have already, check your spam folder.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ya thanks i looked nothing though hope i can get this fixed i am for sure getting these seeds!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Greenpoint seeds is the best! Great job keep putting out straight fire!!! fems i love!! The genetics are great florida og thats very hard to get straight fire purest terps out of all the OGs i think and berners cut these are great genetics! Just sayin


Instead of GU nut swinging can you post up a pic of any of the 92OG that you have personally put your eyes on.I cant find nothing on the parents of any of the seeds of Clearwater Kush.So without further due lets please see some of this fire you speak of.Im a GU fan as we speak and have sent GP money but right now im just not very happy with what im seeing.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

You mean what was used in the crosses nomegeneticson instagram something like that i think looks great!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Social media isn't everybodies cup of tea but likes on fb twitface and ig plus sign up is the quickest way to a new pack. It gets the ball Rollin and before you know it, your gold status and that's that.
> Other wise its the hard way.
> Its good prices all around aside from sb sherb.
> No sweat, I know your not ragging on gp.
> ...


You almost hit the nail on the head.From the beginning it seemed like he was offering fire genetics at great prices and maybe he still is im just not seeing it.What im seeing is his prices up there and even higher than other breeders offering the same stuff set aside grom GGG and top dawg.His Copper Chem wasnt really that far off from Top Dawgs 199 prices so im gonna keep watching.Im dissapointed in really no real description of Hickock haze.I know it has GTH #1 but hes pretty vague on parental selection.I mean if you popped 1 pack of fems from RD and hit the best the female with your stardawg is that what we got in our packs?F1's or did he pop 50 seeds and pick the best female its just pretty vague.Hell i could take my top Scotts OG mom right now and reverse her ass to any illeet clone and make some fire.Im just disappointed is all and im sorry i went on a rant but im just not seeing no big savings or rewards buying these genetics.


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

I ran 92 og x monster cookies, and my buddy runs 92og
 
That's what got me on the south beach sherb..
Plus sherb pics is all over the web..

In my head it's going to be some nice looking/tasteful nugs...


----------



## morgwar (Aug 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You almost hit the nail on the head.From the beginning it seemed like he was offering fire genetics at great prices and maybe he still is im just not seeing it.What im seeing is his prices up there and even higher than other breeders offering the same stuff set aside grom GGG and top dawg.His Copper Chem wasnt really that far off from Top Dawgs 199 prices so im gonna keep watching.Im dissapointed in really no real description of Hickock haze.I know it has GTH #1 but hes pretty vague on parental selection.I mean if you popped 1 pack of fems from RD and hit the best the female with your stardawg is that what we got in our packs?F1's or did he pop 50 seeds and pick the best female its just pretty vague.Hell i could take my top Scotts OG mom right now and reverse her ass to any illeet clone and make some fire.Im just disappointed is all and im sorry i went on a rant but im just not seeing no big savings or rewards buying these genetics.


Now lets be fair, copper started at around 75 a pack and was selling at auction as low as 25.00 for quite a while. When I started buying gp gear it was all in th 75 dollar range. 
Copper got expensive due to demand and quality. Its a stardawg back crossed to one of its parents, basically foolproof and powerful genetically. 
Half of the strains available are in the 75-85 dollar range still and I can confidently say by personal experience and reading reviews that disappointment in any of them is unlikely.
This was my first chance to get an as good or better than topdawg strain and clearly verified chem genetics so forgive me if I'm defensive.
I still see you're point respectfully but give credit where its due.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Your friend has florida og seeds regs? Lets be friends bud lol no lie!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

There starting price is way to high but who knows i not paying that much to high


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Your friend has florida og seeds regs? Lets be friends bud lol no lie!


----------



## genuity (Aug 21, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Your friend has florida og seeds regs? Lets be friends bud lol no lie!


No seeds,just that cut..

Oh,that's a gut punch...purple punch
Time to go chase A check..


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2017)

i saw purple punch 2.0 went up.im watching it.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Lol same here will get some!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 21, 2017)

Man, I don't really get all this hating on Greenpoints Gold Nuggets reward system. 
I've spent $1154 on Greenpoint seeds and after another $52 purchase, I'll have 2 @ $350 reward points in credit.
For $1154 I've received 28 packs of seeds! Don't ask me how I did it, but Greenpoints been getting all my business lately.
28 packs of seeds and almost $700 in free seeds for $1154 is straight awesome sauce! 
I say keep those freebies, most of them suck anyway, that's why they're free!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 21, 2017)

Ya man go for it hope you get some i wish i could i think they will sell out before i even get a chance lets hope! You dont have to spend any cash??


----------



## cookie master (Aug 22, 2017)

Im not here to complain, but im a fan of a set price where everyone pays the same. I havent gotten a discount yet either dammit, Im so pissed off- Just kidding


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> I use to get units of what was called chem...
> 
> Then I grew some chems....... & found out it was not what I use to get,now I careless for chems...
> 
> ...



how do you know either was "Chem" ? or which one might have been, or how the first was grown compared to the second...(lol)
I ask because a good grower bud near me grows only one strain and he does it very well. he uses pro mix , well water and advanced nutrients by the book w 1k lights.
ECSD is a star here, and there too. The two strains compared from our rooms do not seem like the same strains to me or him.Growth patterns and structure is alike. So I gave him a cut of mine. Same deal, seems like different strains. Nobody would say that the two strains are the same, maybe hybrids of each but very different profiles.
Two differences I know of are my use of c02 and organic chicken shit, compared to his no co2 and AN nutrients. Both our ends are superb and neither one can say which is _better. _Of course I say mine is_...for the organic win._
his nutrient supply costs near 150 per month while mine costs less than 40 bucks for the same amount of ends.


----------



## Trewalker (Aug 22, 2017)

I will no longer be posting pic's here or anywhere else of Greenpoint Seeds plant' as I have done for years now. Last couple days he has been posting seeds that total 35 to 90 dollars per seed.
IMHO that puts Gu~ right in there with Big Pharmaceutical.

As a medical user I don't support Big Pharmaceutical.
C yall

AVR1/Trewalker


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 22, 2017)

I don't think it's outrageous for @gu to be doing the whole price spike thing. Get your money bro. I have spent much more than $500 on way dumber things. If you grow a couple plants in your closet for fun/free smoke, those beans probably aren't for you. There's auctions at damn near anytime in the $50/60 range, even fems. And you will have great genetics. I get the argument "I can get good genes from here for only X $ and get bud just as good" ok cool so go grow them.. To be clear. I won't be buying any $500 seed packs but if one were to make such a purchase, we can assume that $500 could come back ten-fold in the right hands. Grow the 5/10 pack out - select the best - and then mom/clone/fill room.. not rocket science, just not for everyone.


----------



## Derrick83 (Aug 22, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> I will no longer be posting pic's here or anywhere else of Greenpoint Seeds plant' as I have done for years now. Last couple days he has been posting seeds that total 35 to 90 dollars per seed.
> IMHO that puts Gu~ right in there with Big Pharmaceutical.
> 
> As a medical user I don't support Big Pharmaceutical.
> ...


After a reverse auction where all the gear at times was 50 to 60 percent off!! Really guys come on!!! I have a Ig and all vendors where dropping Symbiotic Genetics for as much as Gu! I seen auctions start at 500 for the Purpose Punch 2.0!! So pony up or quite complainting I want the gems don't like the price but hey its America!! You have a choice not to buy!!! Peace to you all!!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

I also seen peaple pay 200 straight up price Gu --is not the only one sellinf these just saying.


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 22, 2017)

This is simply Supply and Demand at work. @Gu~ is just being a smart business man. He is in the business of selling genetics to make money. So might as well get top dollar if he can. Hell, the whole damn store was on sale last week.

If you want it, you're gonna have to pay.

welcome to real life


----------



## kds710 (Aug 22, 2017)

some of you would shit your pants if you had seen what Symbiotic packs go for in an IG auction..$900 was practically the beginning bid for Mimosa


----------



## typoerror (Aug 22, 2017)

Has anyone been forced to pay the high price?

Ole Gu~ Shkreli got y'all worked up in a tiffy.

He's getting the attention those high price points set out to get. Cheap advertising is all it is.

Instagram auctions go up in price and purple punch has sold for $1600+. Have you seen what others are listing symbiotic at?


My absolute favorite part about this though. Is how you feel Gu~ owes you something...


----------



## Noinch (Aug 22, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> I will no longer be posting pic's here or anywhere else of Greenpoint Seeds plant' as I have done for years now. Last couple days he has been posting seeds that total 35 to 90 dollars per seed.
> IMHO that puts Gu~ right in there with Big Pharmaceutical.
> 
> As a medical user I don't support Big Pharmaceutical.
> ...


because paying under $100 for a seed that can grow thousands of dollars of top quality weed is so outrageous


Also had to get on the hype and grab a pack of Purple Badlands, hopefully they can make their way through customs. Going to be crossing them with Apollo 11 from Brothers Grimm and OG Chem Cookies by Connoisseur Genetics


----------



## Solo0420 (Aug 22, 2017)

Just orderd some crackleberry from them any one ever grow this im really excited about the properties of this one cherry diesel, chem, stardog cant wait friday get here already lol


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Any one no what the first one went for?


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> how do you know either was "Chem" ? or which one might have been, or how the first was grown compared to the second...(lol)
> I ask because a good grower bud near me grows only one strain and he does it very well. he uses pro mix , well water and advanced nutrients by the book w 1k lights.
> ECSD is a star here, and there too. The two strains compared from our rooms do not seem like the same strains to me or him.Growth patterns and structure is alike. So I gave him a cut of mine. Same deal, seems like different strains. Nobody would say that the two strains are the same, maybe hybrids of each but very different profiles.
> Two differences I know of are my use of c02 and organic chicken shit, compared to his no co2 and AN nutrients. Both our ends are superb and neither one can say which is _better. _Of course I say mine is_...for the organic win._
> his nutrient supply costs near 150 per month while mine costs less than 40 bucks for the same amount of ends.


The post says "what was called chem"... for yrs it's was the same flame,plus I trust my guy..

Then I grew a stardawg clone for a yr...and a few others....not to my liking. 

As for the price of seeds...~GU did all the fucking leg work...plane trips,hotels,good food...ect...no long lines,I'm anti-social, hate big groups of people...

Plus I'm going to chuck them for my chuckers..


----------



## typoerror (Aug 22, 2017)

This purple badlands pheno is phenomenal! 

Watch me on the cup circuit with it next year. Better get it now before the hype train picks it up...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 22, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> As a medical user I don't support Big Pharmaceutical.
> C yall
> 
> AVR1/Trewalker


good luck,
Bayer makes all kinds of products besides pills like coppertone, dr scholls. private prisons and big pharma are the #1 source for investment returns, retirements, ira. 401k etc. I hear many say fuck private prisons while they derive their income from directly showing support for them with their investment dollars, without investment dollars the company would fail.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> The post says "what was called chem"... for yrs it's was the same flame,plus I trust my guy..
> 
> Then I grew a stardawg clone for a yr...and a few others....not to my liking.
> 
> ...


grow a Raindance or Copper Chem and you'll know for sure what the real deal Chem is.
I grew hundreds of the stardawgs hybrids out, dozens of strains, most of the ones you see available and older ones gone now too.
I kept two, only two strains, the most pronounced "Chem's" of all that bunch. Then I met this cat @ Gu~ and just took one chance
with Raindance based only on the parental info he provided. less than a hundie and a few days later I had a couple sprouts from a couple seed tosses. the firs tone blew my mind and thats when cut the bulk of my stardawg collection from the clone room and replaced them with Raindance mostly. It must have taken Gu a long time to find a proper breeding partners to make this type of success.. I've found only two in my life, besides his. he has one of them(tahoe og kush) and medicine man better be on his list...


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 22, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'll be chucking some (south beach sherb123&4 X Dessert breath)


Where do i Apply To be on the list??


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> ive spent over 300 dollars and got points for 1 review cause i only review what ive grown and got 480 gold points.thats enough for 30 dollars off which to me is straight up BS.i can order from discreet and spend 300 dollars and get 100 dollars worth of free seeds.Youll take it how you want but i dont think this rewards thing is paying off like youll think.Hell i ordered 1 pack of false teeth from great lakes and he sent me a free 12 seed pack of GG and long bottom leaf.


You have To be alert , gu already proved je got good price , 50$ a pack of dvg... or when he sold substrate old stock (i dont even mention how he shit on hso by sending legit pack for 4$..) 400$ are insane for 5 fem but its an auction price will drop , i missed the drop but im sure they Will be soon more sherb cross


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Lol!
> Not a big fan of south beach and.........
> I hate fruit strains. (Except cherry)
> I'm sure there are strains that good, and if anyone could get there hands on em it'd be Green point.
> ...


Im starting to yawn when ever I see Sherb or Gelato.


Trewalker said:


> I will no longer be posting pic's here or anywhere else of Greenpoint Seeds plant' as I have done for years now. Last couple days he has been posting seeds that total 35 to 90 dollars per seed.
> IMHO that puts Gu~ right in there with Big Pharmaceutical.
> 
> As a medical user I don't support Big Pharmaceutical.
> ...


Brah unless you have another account you pretty much started posting again just this month after 3 years off lmfao miss us with that "as I have done for years now" talk. 

Anyways how much did the Sherb sell for I thought it would still be listed. Guess someone really wanted that pack.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Now lets be fair, copper started at around 75 a pack and was selling at auction as low as 25.00 for quite a while. When I started buying gp gear it was all in th 75 dollar range.
> Copper got expensive due to demand and quality. Its a stardawg back crossed to one of its parents, basically foolproof and powerful genetically.
> Half of the strains available are in the 75-85 dollar range still and I can confidently say by personal experience and reading reviews that disappointment in any of them is unlikely.
> This was my first chance to get an as good or better than topdawg strain and clearly verified chem genetics so forgive me if I'm defensive.
> I still see you're point respectfully but give credit where its due.


Lol Copper first drop they were 30$ they wasn't tested


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> geez! looks like your grinder must've had a tuff time breaking that gu up.
> so glad i started mined, ended up with 8/11, hope to find a similar pheno.
> 
> View attachment 3998236


You know what works even better than "permanent" marker on those tags? Pencil, it will outlast magic marker outdoors by ages.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im starting to yawn when ever I see Sherb or Gelato.
> 
> 
> Brah unless you have another account you pretty much started posting again just this month after 3 years off lmfao miss us with that "as I have done for years now" talk.
> ...


Because i lost my purple sherb mother and cant find my tasty seed box where are all my sherb cross and other tasty train , but everywhere i look for them in fem seed or even régular they are Always out of stock


----------



## typoerror (Aug 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> You know what works even better than "permanent" marker on those tags? Pencil, it will outlast magic marker outdoors by ages.


Because that picture is clearly "outdoors".


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Because i lost my purple sherb mother and cant find my tasty seed box where are all my sherb cross and other tasty train , but everywhere i look for them in fem seed or even régular they are Always out of stock


Ah I see, sorry to hear about that. Did you try to get Gelato fems from Seed Junky?


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Were you guys getting gelato at?


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Ah I see, sorry to hear about that. Did you try to get Gelato fems from Seed Junky?


Didn't know they was still on stock are they fem? And still in stock??


----------



## ANC (Aug 22, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Because that picture is clearly "outdoors".


Obviously, but if it can outlast marker in the elements, it will do the same indoors. Plus you can easily take it off with an eraser.


----------



## Noinch (Aug 22, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> We should be paying 5$ a gallon for water too by that logic.


....not really, something necessary for survival and weed aren't exactly the same thing. Just because something doesn't cost a lot to make doesn't mean you can't sell it for a decent price, especially with how much work some of these breeders put in to some of these strains. If nobody paid decent money for genetics why would anybody waste their time to sell them?

Not to mention you aren't turning water into something extra that can make you thousands of dollars, that was a pretty poor comparison


----------



## kingzt (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Not much just saw a few pictures of the cross on IG from the one CV gave freebies out to 303skywalker & it defiantly looks dank. Also can find pictures of the Lemon Skunk not many on IG but they say its very lemony.
> 
> View attachment 3997909 View attachment 3997910


Damn those looks sick, I'm not wasting anymore time. I'm going to start germinating asap!!


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Damn those looks sick, I'm not wasting anymore time. I'm going to start germinating asap!!


Nice! May be right behind you depending how my regs sex. I have 2 TK & Cookie crosses & while I think the cookie helps the bud density & frost I think the Lemon Skunk will come out better. 

Could come out like some wedding cake type smoke if the lemon skunk brings the lemon candy/lemon pound cake terps with the OG flavors it will definitely be a hit!


----------



## typoerror (Aug 22, 2017)

I've got too much on my plate as it is and I'm thinking about what seeds to pop next.

Vegging/seedling
Raindance
Dreamcatcher
Knight Rider
Cookies n Chem
Star dawg bx 1
Lemon fizz x star dawg # 2 & # 5
Purple Badlands # 2 - # 6
Chem dd x pbog # 2
Chem dd x rhs #7 & # 8

What to pop next?
Moondance?
Tombstone?
Whistle Pig?
Evergreen?
Garlix?

I'm addicted to the hunt!


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Moondance or cookies and chem


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

Tombstone!


----------



## kingzt (Aug 22, 2017)

higher self said:


> Nice! May be right behind you depending how my regs sex. I have 2 TK & Cookie crosses & while I think the cookie helps the bud density & frost I think the Lemon Skunk will come out better.
> 
> Could come out like some wedding cake type smoke if the lemon skunk brings the lemon candy/lemon pound cake terps with the OG flavors it will definitely be a hit!


Is wedding cake the real deal? What's the appeal of it? There was a strain floating around MI awhile back called lemon cake and it smelled like lemon cake batter. Only thing that I might be able to compare the wedding cake to without trying it.


----------



## higher self (Aug 22, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Is wedding cake the real deal? What's the appeal of it? There was a strain floating around MI awhile back called lemon cake and it smelled like lemon cake batter. Only thing that I might be able to compare the wedding cake to without trying it.


I cant say for sure Im just going by the hype behind Wedding Cake & how they say it hits. Imo I think its the TK genetics that gives it its kick, im starting to call Cookies baby OG lol. 

I dont think CV will disappoint with these seeds as Ive said my Irene S1 was amazing!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 22, 2017)

I love these reverse auctions, picked up Hibernate and Maverick over the weekend. 

But, what I really need in my life is a pack of Alien Rock Candy x 92 Florida Og Kush [email protected]Gu~ will we see these in a reverse auction soon?


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

I wish man would love to get some as well that's the one I missed


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Purple punch has been tested and stable that's what your doing here 500 for straight fire.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 22, 2017)

We are talking about seeds here.nothing is guaranteed in any pack.these aren't clones so no proven winners.i got 9 hickock haze going now so well see if this stuff stacks up.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

True no guarantee but...I bet I find some just like I bet you will find more than one keeper Hickock haze see what happens


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 22, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Purple punch has been tested and stable that's what your doing here 500 for straight fire.


BBBBBBLLLLAAAHHHH


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 22, 2017)

I was so beyond excited about the symbiotic stuff, being really up my ally for meds and strain choice... But that is sadly fading. Maybe I spoke too soon but trend isn't looking to good. Please make an ass of me. I mite cry over these ones...


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 22, 2017)

Lol I feel ya man I was stressed out and looks like the price not going down from 500 to 420 all gets taken


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 22, 2017)

ANC said:


> You know what works even better than "permanent" marker on those tags? Pencil, it will outlast magic marker outdoors by ages.


Sure to consider using pencil. 
ANC is your avatar really you? Getting down on them tags??.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 22, 2017)

I got some extra room coming up and everybodies going bananas over these fruity strains. 
Might have to grow one just to see what the hubbub is all about. GP is the best place If any to start out i guess. 
My question is, do any of them NOT reek of citrus. 
And if not what's a good starter to ease into it without hating the poor plant.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 22, 2017)

Jelly pie looks good ill watch for a restock


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2017)

Og and GPS same day....

Literally the exact same turn around. Not sure if I should be happy both companies have top customer service, or mad it all happened same day


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 22, 2017)

Not gonna lie though. Think that garlix is at the top of the list.


----------



## kds710 (Aug 23, 2017)

typoerror said:


> I've got too much on my plate as it is and I'm thinking about what seeds to pop next.
> 
> Vegging/seedling
> Raindance
> ...


impressive greenpoint line up! I wanna see that Garlix grown out so bad man just pop them already so I can know what to expect lol. Tombstone was always one I've wanted but the supposed low yields drew me away


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 23, 2017)

kds710 said:


> impressive greenpoint line up! I wanna see that Garlix grown out so bad man just pop them already so I can know what to expect lol. Tombstone was always one I've wanted but the supposed low yields drew me away



here's the key....there is no such thing as low yields. the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time.
If you veg until sex shows you'll be rewarded with good yields, top it, veg for another month and trees could result.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 23, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> here's the key....there is no such thing as low yields. the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time.
> If you veg until sex shows you'll be rewarded with good yields, top it, veg for another month and trees could result.


Good advice. And always true imo. Bigger = better almost every time with plant size/veg time. I'm curious about the tombstone yields as well. Is it the GG#4 known for lower yields or slower veg? I have a pack but with a perpetual longer veg means having to plan for anything longer than like 8 weeks - that includes germ/rooting time; doesn't leave you with a lot. 

So I need to time it right like flip a 10 week strain THEN start the longer veg stuff.. If that makes sense. Poor planning or running unknown strains can lead to vegging in flower room for a few weeks to not slow the perpetual timing/production so much or just taking the lower yield. I hate doing either. So if anyone knows more about (has actually grown out) the tombstone (or any GPS) regarding yields being low or requiring longer veg to compensate for it, I'd be interested to hear about it. FWIW, I have jelly pie and nightrider just like 2 weeks in and night riders seems more vigorous out the gate. Same light same feed.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 23, 2017)

I'm growing/harvesting several GPS and find no special issue with any. they all become trees if flowered after they show sex in veg. I saw sex by day 50 on all of them. This may depend on your resources/garden habits too. None of my plants get fed/lit any different than the next. Its part of my _grow with ease_ trip.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 23, 2017)

The stardawg fixes most yield issues in clone onlies. Veg untill you see sex and she'll give you what your looking for.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 23, 2017)

There is shitty yield from lack of vegetative growth prior to the onset of flower and then add to that there are shitty yielding varieties. The latter will always be shitty yielding no matter the increase in veg, sure increase veg increase yield, but the strain will still yield low as compared to another that yields higher.

Pioneer Kush, don't sleep on it


----------



## mrfreshy (Aug 23, 2017)

for those of you still questioning the Dynamite Diesel.

He she is at almost 7 weeks. Being grown in Soil with Organic bottles in a 1 gallon pot.

That is the standard 32oz spray bottle.


And here are the 2 Copper Chem (Left) 2 Scotts OG (center) and 2 3 in the Pink (right)
you can see the copper on the left is almost 2x the size of the rest.


----------



## Solo0420 (Aug 23, 2017)

And then they came early fuck yea 5 days to the east coast fuck ya!!!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 23, 2017)

Solo0420 said:


> And then they came early fuck yea 5 days to the east coast fuck ya!!!View attachment 3999192


Nice... but that's a really bad pic. Try it without flash next time.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 23, 2017)

Solo0420 said:


> And then they came early fuck yea 5 days to the east coast fuck ya!!!View attachment 3999192


They have been making it to Alaska in 3 to 4 days from the time they're sent.


CannaBruh said:


> There is shitty yield from lack of vegetative growth prior to the onset of flower and then add to that there are shitty yielding varieties.
> 
> Pioneer Kush, don't sleep on it


I can fully recommend the Deputy strain for yields as well. 
I figured the Deputies I ran averaged 1.5 ounces per square foot @ 25 square feet per 1000 watt Double ended HPS. 
I only veg for 3 weeks or the plants get unmanageable in my low headroom setup.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 23, 2017)

Watching typo kill it with his purple badlands, I hope I have the same luck...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2017)

Copper right side row. 2 weeks ish from seed. 

Very happy so far. Still early though.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Aug 23, 2017)

nice


----------



## typoerror (Aug 23, 2017)

The biggest seeds of the bunch. Will they make the biggest plants? Colorado Big Seed Project sets out to find that out!


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 23, 2017)

CBSP was inspired by this story.( see link/video below)

And Raindance produces the biggest seed... so we now have the Colorado Big Seed Project.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> here's the key....there is no such thing as low yields. the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time.
> If you veg until sex shows you'll be rewarded with good yields, top it, veg for another month and trees could result.


This is false in every sense.Maybe outdoors under as much light as they can get but even 2 seperate phenos under the same light same conditions will yield different.This statement coming from you is a surprise as ive read some of your other post.
Indoors 6 different phenos under same light same recirculating 1 plant will always yield more.For some a 2 month veg is impractical and should be when you only have but so much light to deal with.If you have to veg a month longer your technically not yielding more because to produce the same gram per watt is using a month more of electricity.We would all love to grow indoor trees under DE gravitas and 12 foot ceilings but for some of us who only have 7 foot ceilings and rely on scrogging we need a good yielding plant.Im talking colas that are as fat as coke cans Hence the nickname Cola!If im getting quarter size nuggets no matter how far up i VEG i still only have but so much surface area of light;Once you reach a ceartian height lower branches will suffer.I 100 percent scrog out everything and some strains will flat out OUT YIELD others this is a no brainer.Give me a heavy producing plant and ill kill it every time in a 5x6 scrog under 1000 W in 90 days flat from clone.
Put a lower yielding plant in the same scrog and veg 4 weeks extra and still wont even come close to the 90 day plant.So yes a good yielding plant trumps Veg times for practical growing


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 24, 2017)

^This is exactly what I thought when I read his statement. His logic makes no sense. There is definitely low yeilding strains. Some pheno types of certain strains don't yeild well no matter the veg time, training. Sure you'll yeild more if you veg longer, that's common sense. For instance my buddy just harvested a strain that yeilded him 10 zips per plant with little veg time/training. Think it was bb headband or critical kush. We'll call it critical kush because he got huge yeilds from that strain also. Anyways say you have a low yeilding cookies clone (usually pulls 2-3 zips per 1mo/veg) against his critical kush clone, veg them each the same for 3 months and hit it with some lst, supercropping ect. His critical kush will always kill that cookies clone in the yeild department. Thus making the cookies strain he has a low yeilder compared to his other strains. Some of the most fire ogkb phenos just don't yeild shit. Their colas or lack there of just don't get that big or swelled up. Sure you can veg for 3-5 months and grow trees, but your also going to have 2 harvests a year and some of those trees will yeild more than other trees.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with above. Hopefully this ogkb x stardawg will yield... I heard moondawg yields, according to the breeder?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

This is what i like to see in a good yielding plant.Grew this from Humboldt and was surprised.This was part of the top branch.All trimmed up i got some weight on this fat girl.Biggest mistake i ever made was not keeping this plant.the smoke,smell and size was my best to date.12 oz plant in 75 days flat.
I always grow for quality but i have to also offset my cost and pull a good yield to even things out so i can get my expenses back and have enough for my wife to go through.I dont even smoke the stuff i just love growing these plants.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> This is false in every sense.Maybe outdoors under as much light as they can get but even 2 seperate phenos under the same light same conditions will yield different.This statement coming from you is a surprise as ive read some of your other post.
> Indoors 6 different phenos under same light same recirculating 1 plant will always yield more.For some a 2 month veg is impractical and should be when you only have but so much light to deal with.If you have to veg a month longer your technically not yielding more because to produce the same gram per watt is using a month more of electricity.We would all love to grow indoor trees under DE gravitas and 12 foot ceilings but for some of us who only have 7 foot ceilings and rely on scrogging we need a good yielding plant.Im talking colas that are as fat as coke cans Hence the nickname Cola!If im getting quarter size nuggets no matter how far up i VEG i still only have but so much surface area of light;Once you reach a ceartian height lower branches will suffer.I 100 percent scrog out everything and some strains will flat out OUT YIELD others this is a no brainer.Give me a heavy producing plant and ill kill it every time in a 5x6 scrog under 1000 W in 90 days flat from clone.
> Put a lower yielding plant in the same scrog and veg 4 weeks extra and still wont even come close to the 90 day plant.So yes a good yielding plant trumps Veg times for practical growing


I get ya. but without putting any words in my mouth, or considering efficiency, impracticality, subpar lighting, training, space, plant health, controls, comparisons to other plants or cost I stand by this statement;

*"the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time*" 
its simple really- veg one plant for two months or three months-which is heavier in the end? outside/inside makes no difference.
veg a plant outdoors for a month and flower, now veg the same one for three months and flower....=heavier weight?

I start with healthy plants. If two clones from the same mom are not uniform I begin again. two healthy clones from the same donor will grow the same next to each other, *the one vegging longer will yield more every time*. I've never heard anyone believe differently. If your resources are lacking then we have no comparisons. we need to be apples to apples with healthy like plants, c02, quality air feed water temps rh and controlled space. If i ws suffering any of my resources I am sure my results would differ, even from cycle to cycle. Controls make results repeatable.

I've proven it out with hundreds of strains. 
Assuming all resources, including light, feed, water, temps, c02, rh are controlled properly it is true, Its been true here for hundreds of varieties. Send me a pack of your lightest yielders and I'll show ya. Sure some grow better under cfl's than others do, some grow taler with higher ceilings, or better temps, or with c02 even but....

the only fair comparison in this scene is two of the same strain side by side in optimal conditions. Veg one for 5 weeks and the other for 10 and your yields will be heavier from the longer vegged plant. Its not the plants fault it ran out of space, didnt have good enough light, or time.

more accurately to your point would have been to say some plants veg faster than others perhaps? I hope this clears it up


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> There is shitty yield from lack of vegetative growth prior to the onset of flower and then add to that there are shitty yielding varieties. The latter will always be shitty yielding no matter the increase in veg, sure increase veg increase yield, but the strain will still yield low as compared to another that yields higher.
> 
> Pioneer Kush, don't sleep on it


yes of course I agree.
a shitty yielding plant will yield heavier if vegged longer. agreed ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

Dividedsky said:


> ^This is exactly what I thought when I read his statement.
> 
> 1)*His logic makes no sense*. .
> 2) *Sure you'll yeild more if you veg longer, that's common sense. *
> ...


confused? with 1 and 2?

there is no logic to consider when you read my statement 

"*the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time."*


of course some strains will yield more than others with the same veg time nobody would disagree, even same strains apply.
but veg those for another month and guess what.....more yield with the longer veggers aye? thats all I said-the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time. still misunderstood?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2017)

One can choose to have fewer bigger plants that are vegged longer but vegging longer is not free as space for other potential seedlings or clones is gone. No free lunch here. Ultimately yield is more important for many in relation to Grow space and time needed to mature. Growing trees or scrogging or SOG or other training all work.

Some strains will yield poorly no matter what. Even a very "heavy" yielder that takes 12 weeks is no bargain in real terms.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> One can choose to have fewer bigger plants that are vegged longer but vegging longer is not free as space for other potential seedlings or clones is gone. No free lunch here. Ultimately yield is more important for many in relation to Grow space and time needed to mature. Growing trees or scrogging or SOG or other training all work.
> 
> Some strains will yield poorly no matter what. Even a very "heavy" yielder that takes 12 weeks is no bargain in real terms.


yes. those that yield poorly will have a heavier yield if vegged longer in a healthy environment.
yield= weight ( cost, feasibility, convenience, time constraints, are not part of yield right?)

for clarity I dont give 2 chits about yield here. I've got six times the space I grow in, all controlled as work space, play space etc, over 20 different strains cycling in a perpetual harvest. My veg room is a shopping cart for requests to flower for my patients and myself. I always have seen the ones that have vegged longer (than the last time, than their sister next to her etc) yield more simply because they have a more complex root system and exponentially more budding sites. training and such can increase or decrease this result. I often top my vegging girls several times if they become too large for my needs. Those get bushier if I let them.

like @Dividedsky said= "*Sure you'll yeild more if you veg longer, that's common sense. "
*
I could add "bigger containers make bigger plants" lol


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> confused? with 1 and 2?
> 
> there is no logic to consider when you read my statement
> 
> ...


Maybe if we talk about a grow only but i have already tested 4 critical + clone, 8 week veg and worked under a net (topped training), 3x3 space,400mh veg /600 hps flo ,12 liters pot, yields a little below 500g , 

24 clone in 3l pot 2 week veg , sog, same sétup, a little shy of 600g... with 6 week saved , at the end of the year you clearly see the différence


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

madininagyal said:


> Maybe if we talk about a grow only but i have already tested 4 critical + clone, 8 week veg and worked under a net (topped training), 3x3 space,400mh veg /600 hps flo ,12 liters pot, yields a little below 500g ,
> 
> 24 clone in 3l pot 2 week veg , sog, same sétup, a little shy of 600g... with 6 week saved , at the end of the year you clearly see the différence


you had 6x the plants with 6 weeks less veg time right? makes sense to me. you would see the power savings and yield increase with more plants in same space. I used to do that for the added genetics in play but now I like less plants to work with.

if you took your 4 Criticals and vegged the next cycle for 2 weeks instead of 8 weeks, in 12 litre pots...let me know what the yield is compared to the 8 week veg...then we got something to compare equally. I already know the answer there, bet you do too?


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2017)

1 plant or 50...as long as its a full canopy,I'll take the 50 clones anyday...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

My first Raindance ever was vegged for 3 weeks and I harvested 2 ounces of buds.
My next 12 were vegged for 5 weeks and none yielded less than 4 ounces of buds each.
I see a pattern and am going to stick to the smaller less yielding veg time. I find it difficult to care for
the larger ones, as much as I love walking among them...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

genuity said:


> 1 plant or 50...as long as its a full canopy,I'll take the 50 clones anyday...


agreed, having a few large plants to care for could leave a grower without weed if something goes wrong. larger numbers are a great buffer for sure !


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2017)

Yield per plant and yield for time/area are not at all the same thing is all.


----------



## genuity (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> agreed, having a few large plants to care for could leave a grower without weed if something goes wrong. larger numbers are a great buffer for sure !


I do love big plants,my best grow was 3 big plants/600 per plant...but like you say...lots of work..to keep them on track.

I like to hand water,so that's my only drawback to the larger numbers.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2017)

I LST smaller plants for variety and ease of handling. The LST training gets lots of buds in optimal light. I also have been perpetual for a long time. Just my own preferences. Many valid approaches to growing this herb. 

Night Rider is changing aroma in cure going from strong lemon and solvent to strong exotic spice mix with black pepper. Each GP strain I've done so far has been very impressive. 4 Black Gold and 3 Dynamite Diesel will go to flower tent in a couple weeks. Second time around for Black Gold for me.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The stardawg fixes most yield issues in clone onlies.


This is exactly what I thought!! It's one of the reasons I was all over the star dawg crosses. It's my understanding the dawg donates some really kick ass qualities to some already kick ass moms. 



chemphlegm said:


> I'm growing/harvesting several GPS and find no special issue with any. they all become trees if flowered after they show sex in veg. I saw sex by day 50 on all of them. This may depend on your resources/garden habits too. None of my plants get fed/lit any different than the next. Its part of my _grow with ease_ trip.



I was basically asking if anyone knew of strains from gu that they had noticed a slower growth REQUIRING a longer veg time to match what would be considered average to good yielding strain. I run perpetually so strains that NEED the extra veg just to compete with the other plants around it, will end up getting tossed regardless of how much I like it otherwise.

We all know that more veg time = bigger plant = more yield potential. I have plenty of room it's time that's a problem; most harvests per year type of thinking.. I have 8weeks - generally run about 55-65 days. With clones I know and love. But now I'm switching it all up and cracking these beans. Some may flower longer, some might want more veg to compete. Trying to get a handle on how they behave and plan accordingly. 

Chemphlem answered my question saying no gps that he'd encountered had required any "special attention". He also said around 50 days. I have 50 days. Awesome. I want to hear people's experiences with these crosses. If anyone has grown these out and found that after their "normal" veg time they were smaller or had strange growth (lack of branching requiring a lot training - shit like that) of any kind effecting the veg cycle, Id like to know before cracking the seeds. That's all.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 24, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> This is exactly what I thought!! It's one of the reasons I was all over the star dawg crosses. It's my understanding the dawg donates some really kick ass qualities to some already kick ass moms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found dynamite to need minor trellising, branches are a bit thin for the bud sizes, 
but that may be a problem with my setup, ie nutes, soil, air, (overcrowding). the copper and dynamite both pretty much support they're own weight under the same conditions and soil.
Black gold is a lighter yield by a 3rd @ but has much higher trich production and harder more packed nuggets


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

those are good points. I speak of the opposite. Copper Chem does not need much vegging at all. as soon as she perks in her flowering container its time to switch. I'm flowering them at 10 inches and they stand five feet @ 50 days old(in flower). Chnook haze is a fine candidate for a 12/12 seed planting as its crazy wild in flower. jamoka seemed to veg slowest of them all so far, but that could be my habits too. she didnt stretch much in flower either.


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 24, 2017)

The Stardawg BX1 I have is a 75-80 day finisher and if you veg these clones any longer than 2 weeks you'll end up with a 9 foot tall plant when flowering is done. Terrible floppy weak assed stem/branches. Sensitive to environment, does not like heat or being overcrowded. Poor/medium producer. Although a pain in my ass plant, it is fire smoke. I believe I just had an undesirable pheno from the seeds I started. I let this one go, it's not one I wanted to keep


Porkymcchops said:


> This is exactly what I thought!! It's one of the reasons I was all over the star dawg crosses. It's my understanding the dawg donates some really kick ass qualities to some already kick ass moms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> There is shitty yield from lack of vegetative growth prior to the onset of flower and then add to that there are shitty yielding varieties. The latter will always be shitty yielding no matter the increase in veg, sure increase veg increase yield, but the strain will still yield low as compared to another that yields higher.
> 
> Pioneer Kush, don't sleep on it


was quality worth the time? (Pioneer Kush)


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> The Stardawg BX1 I have is a 75-80 day finisher and if you veg these clones any longer than 2 weeks you'll end up with a 9 foot tall plant when flowering is done. Terrible floppy weak assed stem/branches. Sensitive to environment, does not like heat or being overcrowded. Poor/medium producer. Although a pain in my ass plant, it is fire smoke. I believe I just had an undesirable pheno from the seeds I started. I let this one go, it's not one I wanted to keep


 I had a couple Copper Chems do this on me in my first pack. second pack was better results so far fems are uniform and smelled in veg too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> was quality worth the time? (Pioneer Kush)


Pioneer is very good. It's more stardawg than bubba and the coffee has gone morphed into more pepper but there's some sweet in there too.
The flowers are beautiful, darker in color, not purple but hues of darks and purples, blacks.


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you had 6x the plants with 6 weeks less veg time right? makes sense to me. you would see the power savings and yield increase with more plants in same space. I used to do that for the added genetics in play but now I like less plants to work with.
> 
> if you took your 4 Criticals and vegged the next cycle for 2 weeks instead of 8 weeks, in 12 litre pots...let me know what the yield is compared to the 8 week veg...then we got something to compare equally. I already know the answer there, bet you do too?


Forgot To say they where in 7l pot for veg and more bigger i would have trouble To manage my 3x3 (90cmx90cm) space so that would not have been possible


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Pioneer is very good. It's more stardawg than bubba and the coffee has gone morphed into more pepper but there's some sweet in there too.
> The flowers are beautiful, darker in color, not purple but hues of darks and purples, blacks.



Thanks for that. I passed on her so far/
whenever I see a description including something like " and X strain was used to boost the often reported lower potency of the spectacular Y strain ...coffee...flavor....." I go "_meh_" and move along lol and stick with the X strain instead....


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I get ya. but without putting any words in my mouth, or considering efficiency, impracticality, subpar lighting, training, space, plant health, controls, comparisons to other plants or cost I stand by this statement;
> 
> *"the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time*"
> its simple really- veg one plant for two months or three months-which is heavier in the end? outside/inside makes no difference.
> ...


Your point in mute brother.Ive already done what your talking about.I grow in all undercurrent recirculating and i grow alot of seeds for phenohunting.I can put 6 different plants in the same system and 1 or 2 are always going to outshine and yield more than the rest and all of these plants are in the same environment.You arguing you can make a low yeilding plant yield more by vegging it longer does not change its genetics.Some strains are just big yielders.They can produce more weight in any given time period than other plants grown in the same period.This is a fact that most experienced growers will agree with.
I get what your saying about making low yield plants yield more by vegging longer.But the point is and to alot of growers is if there plant is a high yielder or low yielder.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

Man reading about all these lanky skinny plants has me worried.I just grew some gorilla bomb that was shit.The smoke was fire but it was a pain in my ass.My favorite pheno of the bunch i could not keep the mom down.I tried to train her down.I tied and used metal clips to train this mom down to a size that was managable but she was just to skinny and stretchy and when i ran her in the main system all the tops fell over.I wont tolerate a lazy plant and will throw it out.All the stems were just to thin and the plant as a whole was just to lanky.
Now all the scotts OG i grew was bad ass.Nice fat stems and colas that stacked with nugs up 18 inches from the screen.My #12 was bad ass.she was the most frosty and also the biggest yielder so i kept her for sure.I just started a screen of her last week (6 plants).Her nugs were tight and dense which is what im looking for.I throw all airy budded plants straight in the trash.I cant stand foxtail buds and it takes all i got to even let them finish sometimes.
This was a side branch cola from my 12.I could have let her go another 2 weeks but this was a rare dankness hunt so i already had what i was looking for.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Your point in mute brother.Ive already done what your talking about.I grow in all undercurrent recirculating and i grow alot of seeds for phenohunting.I can put 6 different plants in the same system and 1 or 2 are always going to outshine and yield more than the rest and all of these plants are in the same environment.You arguing you can make a low yeilding plant yield more by vegging it longer does not change its genetics.Some strains are just big yielders.They can produce more weight in any given time period than other plants grown in the same period.This is a fact that most experienced growers will agree with.
> I get what your saying about making low yield plants yield more by vegging longer.But the point is and to alot of growers is if there plant is a high yielder or low yielder.


 yes sir, I know sme plants yield more than others but the only relevant point I made is this;


*"the longer you veg the heavier the yield will be every time"*

no matter if you want to veg longer, or can, or have the room, or dont care about time or cost, smaller plants will grow larger with a longer veg, that means more budding sites, that means more buds and that is a higher yield.

only the statement, either true or false. I say true, everyone will agree when we clear this up, even you I I believe. just repeat it, ask yourself is it true or false. 
peace


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Man reading about all these lanky skinny plants has me worried.I just grew some gorilla bomb that was shit.The smoke was fire but it was a pain in my ass.My favorite pheno of the bunch i could not keep the mom down.I tried to train her down.I tied and used metal clips to train this mom down to a size that was managable but she was just to skinny and stretchy and when i ran her in the main system all the tops fell over.I wont tolerate a lazy plant and will throw it out.All the stems were just to thin and the plant as a whole was just to lanky.
> Now all the scotts OG i grew was bad ass.Nice fat stems and colas that stacked with nugs up 18 inches from the screen.My #12 was bad ass.she was the most frosty and also the biggest yielder so i kept her for sure.I just started a screen of her last week (6 plants).Her nugs were tight and dense which is what im looking for.I throw all airy budded plants straight in the trash.I cant stand foxtail buds and it takes all i got to even let them finish sometimes.
> This was a side branch cola from my 12.I could have let her go another 2 weeks but this was a rare dankness hunt so i already had what i was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 3999621


I kept Scots Og for 2 years, recently gave her spots up for Raindance lol


----------



## kingzt (Aug 24, 2017)

Anybody have pics of bodega bubblegum?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 24, 2017)

I love foxtail bud lol! I run my air conditioner extra hard in the summer to get em. And I have discarded plants that wont do it. Different strokes. 
(Great tv show)


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I love foxtail bud lol! I run my air conditioner extra hard in the summer to get em. And I have discarded plants that wont do it. Different strokes.
> (Great tv show)


I guess its good for personal use but i cant give it away from a sales perspective.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I love foxtail bud lol! I run my air conditioner extra hard in the summer to get em. And I have discarded plants that wont do it. Different strokes.
> (Great tv show)


Are you saying the colder temps make foxtails? I thought it was the opposite.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 24, 2017)

blu3bird said:


> The Stardawg BX1 I have is a 75-80 day finisher and if you veg these clones any longer than 2 weeks you'll end up with a 9 foot tall plant when flowering is done. Terrible floppy weak assed stem/branches. Sensitive to environment, does not like heat or being overcrowded. Poor/medium producer. Although a pain in my ass plant, it is fire smoke. I believe I just had an undesirable pheno from the seeds I started. I let this one go, it's not one I wanted to keep


I found Greenpoint after the stardawg bx was gone off the site. I was kinda bummed when I found out he made it and I didn't have it. Im thinking the copper and garlix I have will be solid representations of the chemdawg lineage tho.

Great pics/ info. Keep it comin


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Are you saying the colder temps make foxtails? I thought it was the opposite.


It is.Higher temps create foxtails as well as to much nitrogen in veg


----------



## Victor6634 (Aug 24, 2017)

Also being to close to the light


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2017)

Seems to be a couple types of foxtail, one that is produced from early on and makes thick, dense foxtails that form nice heavy buds. This seems strain specific. The other fo tailing comes late out of the tip of buds and is very light and narrow and has very little weight. The latter only seems to make trimming a pain and make for more "shake".


----------



## blu3bird (Aug 24, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> I found Greenpoint after the stardawg bx was gone off the site. I was kinda bummed when I found out he made it and I didn't have it. Im thinking the copper and garlix I have will be solid representations of the chemdawg lineage tho.
> 
> Great pics/ info. Keep it comin


Yeah I was just being honest.

If you search the thread, there are some killer pictures of Stardawg BX1.

I only popped 3 seeds so far out of my BX1 pack, had 2 females and I foolishly threw one away without even flowering it out to make room for other things. The one I kept, not very impressed with but I still have the rest of the pack to look through, so I'm not stressed. I'll bet when I get back into this pack I'll find something I like. At the very least, this plant I did have is really good smoke, so it hasn't been a complete waste of time and space.

Heads up, Gu~ has a BX2 coming sometime in the future I'm pretty sure


----------



## hillbill (Aug 24, 2017)

Bodhi Space Monkey will spread some love to some Greenpoint girls soon here. Just for fun!


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 24, 2017)

purple punch.
tlccollective grown by jungle boys


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 24, 2017)

What makes purple punch better than urkle or gdp?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 24, 2017)

Sorry but I chill mine for foxtails. Works fine for me so far. My cab doesn't get over 75° and at night o chill down to 68


----------



## morgwar (Aug 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I guess its good for personal use but i cant give it away from a sales perspective.


Hey I'm still a bit of a newb but foxtail are the hard little nubby bits right? 
Calyxes.
I hear everyone say their airy but my buds are usually rock hard with little calyx horns sticking out all over. Still really dense just bumpy


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 24, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Are you saying the colder temps make foxtails? I thought it was the opposite.


Me as well... The herer pheno I played with did that... foxtails like a madman if the temp gets up over 80.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 24, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What makes purple punch better than urkle or gdp?


If it IS better (but similar) lemme know! LOOOVE me some GDP! One of my fav medical strains... always smoke too much because I love the friggin taste lol


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 24, 2017)

Growing some gdp right now.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Hey I'm still a bit of a newb but foxtail are the hard little nubby bits right?
> Calyxes.
> I hear everyone say their airy but my buds are usually rock hard with little calyx horns sticking out all over. Still really dense just bumpy


Naw foxtails are the crap that is stringy and hard to trim.Its when the calyxs grow like fukin branches and stretch all over the place.Nothing hard or dense about them.
What your talking about is nice and usually happens on the tops.The calxys are real fat and look like horns but the rest of the lower buds are tight.This is a desirable trait.The true foxtailing is shit and you can literally make rope out of it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

Here is an example of what i consider foxtailed and no one is gonna buy this shit.It takes days to trim and has NO bag appeal.sometimes on the tops of the colas you get some high calyx growth that looks cool but sometimes you get extreme foxtailing so the buds are super stringy and look like weeds.
I found this ugly pic on the internet


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

Heres my 9 Hickock hazes about a week old.The plan here is to grow them big enough to get about 3 clones each than flip them to 12/12 and see which ones are female.After i figure that out ill take the clones that are female and put them in my main DWC system and see what they do.I think this is the very first pic of hickock haze on this entire thread as an actual real life plant.

 
Also for you DWC guys i had been having issues with my chiller staying on to much and figured i would wrap the buckets in R13 and than wrap them again with silver airbubble wrap.well i got the temp down to 67 in the buckets and its been there now for 45 minutes and the chiller hasnt come back on yet.I would say it was a major success.The clone in the middle is my #14 Blue dream.Still waiting on the other 2 to get roots and there going in there.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 24, 2017)

You only grow for your wife so how would you know or care about what sells? Get your story straight or you come across as having no integrity. I happen to love that style of foxtail,and I think its great bag appeal. Its in the genetics of some good strains, do you want donkey dicks? Foxtails are easy to trim, theres basically just calyx and no leaves. Donkey dicks are loaded with hidden leaves within the bud where the bud has to be broken down to get the leaves out.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 24, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Growing some gdp right now.


Me too lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2017)

cookie master said:


> You only grow for your wife so how would you know or care about what sells? Get your story straight or you come across as having no integrity. I happen to love that style of foxtail,and I think its great bag appeal. Its in the genetics of some good strains, do you want donkey dicks? Foxtails are easy to trim, theres basically just calyx and no leaves. Donkey dicks are loaded with hidden leaves within the bud where the bud has to be broken down to get the leaves out.


In case you missed the memo thinking about dicks i said i also sell to offset the cost of the bills.What difference does it make to you.I know what good weed looks like and i know what most people who smoke want.Most people who smoke dont grow and dont realize the difference in potency is null,but the bag appeal on stringy weed will land you very few repeat customers.90 percent are use to hard nugs and good smell,Not some shit looking like honey suckle vines.If thats your thing than great good for you.Dont hate on me man cause all your weed looks like string beans and thats what you like.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 24, 2017)

Im just checking your integrity, why did you post a lie? I wasnt judging you before you did that. Alot of great strains can foxtail, such as good haze phenos (hard to find), flo, c99 crosses etc... The low bag appeal is when its environment induced foxtails due to heat, light fluctuations, and bad nutes etc.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2017)

cookie master said:


> Im just checking your integrity, why did you post a lie? I wasnt judging you before you did that. Alot of great strains can foxtail, such as good haze phenos (hard to find), flo, c99 crosses etc... The low bag appeal is when its environment induced foxtails due to heat, light fluctuations, and bad nutes etc.


Did you not actually read my post when i mentioned my wife?



Heisengrow said:


> This is what i like to see in a good yielding plant.Grew this from Humboldt and was surprised.This was part of the top branch.All trimmed up i got some weight on this fat girl.Biggest mistake i ever made was not keeping this plant.the smoke,smell and size was my best to date.12 oz plant in 75 days flat.
> I always grow for quality but i have to also offset my cost and pull a good yield to even things out so i can get my expenses back and have enough for my wife to go through.I dont even smoke the stuff i just love growing these plants.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 25, 2017)

for the love of calyx, which are the flower _buds_


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's a strain I grow that makes football size colas made of foxtails. This is a bitch to trim and the end product has zero bag appeal, lol. I can't even give it away.

Before


After


I prefer The Deputy, for its ease of trimming. 
Did I forget to mention that The Deputy is a good yielding strain, or that she has that kick you right between the eyes potency?

This is what I get after a 3 week veg in a 5 gallon bucket of coco with The Deputy.
 

Easy to manicure


----------



## smashcity (Aug 25, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can check to see how many gold nuggets I have. I logged in on my phone and cant find a link that tells me.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 25, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Are you saying the colder temps make foxtails? I thought it was the opposite.


I thought the same thing. Heat. But temp stress in general maybe...? I've gotten pretty sweet foxtailing that's denser - During cold temps (50s-60s) but I figured it was genetics not the temps. They aren't the good kind when it's caused by heat. I have found that the heat-induced foxtail buds stretch out and get loose. Won't really ever fill in and that's the issue.

Something like this has already been said but I have also found there to be different "styles" of foxtailing as well and it isn't desirable MOST of the time. I actually like seeing the little stubby dense ones ones on big colas but idk if you can really call that foxtailing. It seems like it's just how the bud swells. Genetics imo.

It was a jack herer x blueberry I'm talking about that had shitty loose fox tails from heat. (More like to close to lights - temps overall were fine) I tried to hit em with more light during the last few weeks to encourage more growth /swell. Rookie move a while back. Bud was of decent quality in the end.



kristoffolese said:


> Me as well... The herer pheno I played with did that... foxtails like a madman if the temp gets up over 80.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 25, 2017)

The whole bag appeal thing is really sad. A lot of people are missing out on some of the best bud/medicine on the planet because it doesn't look like the high times cover shoot crap. 
Our local dispensary stuff looks like dried out little boulders. Oh well more for me.
Copper Blacky and dynamite get chopped today at 10 weeks. The suspense is killing me lol


----------



## Solo0420 (Aug 25, 2017)

Awesome cant wait 4 of the 6 I dropped have popped in the dirt they go the other two started to crack ill give them a day or two. Crackelberry caint wait to smell you!! Also orderd from ams, critical thise should be here soon


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 25, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The whole bag appeal thing is really sad. A lot of people are missing out on some of the best bud/medicine on the planet because it doesn't look like the high times cover shoot crap.
> Our local dispensary stuff looks like dried out little boulders. Oh well more for me.
> Copper Blacky and dynamite get chopped today at 10 weeks. The suspense is killing me lol


I agree. Isnt the POINT, the EFFECT? Some of the best weed Iv ever had was deceptive in how it looked. Some fox-taily northern lights #5xhaze didnt even have THAT many trichs or an insane smell... but the effect? FORGET ABOUT IT!!! People were INSISTING that it was laced with somethin lol We messed with some highschool kids pretty badly... im not proud, but I still laugh lol


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 25, 2017)

Were on our way to the badlands...6/6


----------



## morgwar (Aug 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> for the love of calyx, which are the flower _buds_
> View attachment 3999956


That's what I'm talkin about right there !
Noiiiice!


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 25, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What makes purple punch better than urkle or gdp?


Wouldn't necessary say it's better,
But i would categorized gdp/urkle as being (skittles) and purple punch(sour skittles).
Love the original but that extra sour kick is awesome as well.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 25, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Wouldn't necessary say it's better,
> But i would categorized gdp/urkle as being (skittles) and purple punch(sour skittles).
> Love the original but that extra sour kick is awesome as well.


Ok, I'm in.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 25, 2017)

Yup, you are going to get some bitter candy flavor. well named strain.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 25, 2017)

Still stuck awaiting that jelly pie restock.
Anybody holding out on this magnum cross?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 25, 2017)

I have 5 down I'm getting everything ready to flip.

2 doc holiday
2 ogkb
2 Chinook haze
2 bog lifesaver
6 bog sour bubble
1 bog bmr
1 hibernate
5 jelly pie
All main lined lol gonna get wild jungly up in her for sure!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks,I was fresh out of papers @Gu~


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2017)

So since I have the purple goji, and I also have the Purple Mountains Majesty....lets say I run that pack next and find a nice male.

If I hit the purple goji with the Purple Mountains male, would that technically be a backcross? Or is it questionable since I am unable to verify it is the exact same cut?

Just some thoughts/questions.


----------



## genuity (Aug 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So since I have the purple goji, and I also have the Purple Mountains Majesty....lets say I run that pack next and find a nice male.
> 
> If I hit the purple goji with the Purple Mountains male, would that technically be a backcross? Or is it questionable since I am unable to verify it is the exact same cut?
> 
> Just some thoughts/questions.


Sounds like a backcross to me...
As long as you trust your source,and even if it not the exact cut,then call it back cross 2.0


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2017)

I trust my source, plus the chances of someone trying to pass off a fake Bodhi cut that was widely released by the man himself, seems unlikely. 

Looks like I have my next project taking shape. 

Thanks @genuity


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2017)

4 Coppers have hit the towel along with 4 Sleeskunk x Sweet Skunk cross I did long ago, last 4 seeds. 4 Black Gold a week away from flower with 3 Dynamite Diesel also.

Been test vaping (K)Night Rider and cannot put it down. What a damn freebie! Get you some!


----------



## morgwar (Aug 26, 2017)

Copperchem 10 weeks.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 26, 2017)

luxury.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 26, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So since I have the purple goji, and I also have the Purple Mountains Majesty....lets say I run that pack next and find a nice male.
> 
> If I hit the purple goji with the Purple Mountains male, would that technically be a backcross? Or is it questionable since I am unable to verify it is the exact same cut?
> 
> Just some thoughts/questions.


No.a backcross will be the offspring of the two pollinating the original mom.but you would need to go through a few males to find a good one.you would have to keep the mom around for a while to get a true backcross.you can do a bx3 or 4 to try and get as close to an original mom in seed form as u want but breeding is tricky.
In a limited space where u don't have room to grow out a shit load of males I would just pick females and reverse them to pollinate back to the original mom.this would ensure you are getting some fire in there and not waiting on a frosty male.
I don't know why breeders don't reverse ileet cuts and pollinate other ileets.if I had access to cuts this is the way I would be doing it to try and produce some straight up fire in an offspring.
People wonder why the best plants come fro accidental pollination is cause someone was running some bad ads girls and one went Bruce Jenner but them seeds would be fire.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 27, 2017)

Greenpoint seeds had some prob. With my seeds very reasonable and respectful am a long life customer got some great seeds to pop!! What is everyone else growing?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 27, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Greenpoint seeds had some prob. With my seeds very reasonable and respectful am a long life customer got some great seeds to pop!! What is everyone else growing?


I can tell you no one is growing hickock haze here but me.and if you look through the 202 pages like I did you will find a few plants


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 27, 2017)

Anyone here know what's up with Clearwater kush?seeds here now has it listed for 138 dollars and has it as Florida OG x face off bx1 but GU had it as diagonal x Florida OG.wonder what's up and what's the deal.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone here know what's up with Clearwater kush?seeds here now has it listed for 138 dollars and has it as Florida OG x face off bx1 but GU had it as diagonal x Florida OG.wonder what's up and what's the deal.


I'm guessing both growers came to the name separately. The Clearwater is just a reference to Clearwater Florida.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2017)

By the way I got a 5 pack of Clearwater from GPS for $46.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 27, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone here know what's up with Clearwater kush?seeds here now has it listed for 138 dollars and has it as Florida OG x face off bx1 but GU had it as diagonal x Florida OG.wonder what's up and what's the deal.


good spot there I didnt notice that.
I have 1 Clearwater going. only one seed popped, looking good @ 5 inches tall today. I wont buy these fems again likely


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> good spot there I didnt notice that.
> I have 1 Clearwater going. only one seed popped, looking good @ 5 inches tall today. I wont buy these fems again likely


Good info.i wanted them but couldn't get over the OG low yields.i know I know veg longer lol.i want a strain that yields like blue dream but is as frosty as gg.doubt I would ever run anything else.the Scotts OG I just ran is fire.nice big elbow colas and nice frost.about to run em again


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 27, 2017)

So there I was thinking about which Greenpoint seeds to start next and I noticed that my 2 packs of Ghost Train Haze X (Chem4/ChemD bx2) are labeled different from one another.
One is spelled Hickok Haze and the other is Hicock Haze. 
I think I prefer Hic-kok to Hi-cock.
Has anyone else noticed this discrepancy in spelling?


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

one is named aftr wild bill. the other is cannabis vagra/ sex pill. I have fresh gth right here, It tastes good but its kinda stoney instead of what haze should be. None of my gth phenos would be breedworthy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 27, 2017)

Hickock haze,little over a week about 10 days i think.number 7 has some retarded looking leaves.curved over and missing a leaf on a five finger fan.Hope his ugly ass is a male.Anyway looks like ill be cutting clones off these in 3 weeks and flipping the big plants to 12/12 to see what we have.I think i have 4 females and 5 males from what i can see but wont know till flip.


----------



## cookie master (Aug 27, 2017)

I think gth missed the boat on haze, so this is even further away. Its prolly gonna be kushy instead of hazey.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 27, 2017)

Any one growing the florida og series?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

I am growing the FLA OG release(s)


----------



## hillbill (Aug 28, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Hickock haze,little over a week about 10 days i think.number 7 has some retarded looking leaves.curved over and missing a leaf on a five finger fan.Hope his ugly ass is a male.Anyway looks like ill be cutting clones off these in 3 weeks and flipping the big plants to 12/12 to see what we have.I think i have 4 females and 5 males from what i can see but wont know till flip.
> 
> View attachment 4001202


Stardawg seems to have really widened the leaves. An old haze I had 10 years ago had leaves like rivercane. Would go 100+ days and not blink and hermies became more of a problem over time. Never figured that out.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 28, 2017)

Checked my drying room this morning and eeeessh what a stink. I've NEVER smelled that on a plant before. 56 RH 
71f. 
Triggered my gag reflex. The three strains combined reek of a dead rat well rotted in an old pot of rancid coffee. There's a strong enough gasoline undertone to wanna call the fire marshal.
No exaggeration needed, my dogs are even disturbed by it. 
If you want stank, dank, funk, greenpoints got ya covered.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 28, 2017)

Chemphl what you growing how big are they?


----------



## SensiPuff (Aug 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Checked my drying room this morning and eeeessh what a stink. I've NEVER smelled that on a plant before. 56 RH
> 71f.
> Triggered my gag reflex. The three strains combined reek of a dead rat well rotted in an old pot of rancid coffee. There's a strong enough gasoline undertone to wanna call the fire marshal.
> No exaggeration needed, my dogs are even disturbed by it.
> If you want stank, dank, funk, greenpoints got ya covered.


Can we get some nug shots of the copper chem? I just popped 6 of them. 
On a side note, due to circumstances, my grow had to be taken down and re assembled. My bodega bubblegum ended up outside with a 2 week jump on flowering. Things a fat stinky bush with a sweet and skunky smell. Ill take photos at harvest. Look for them early october. Thanks


----------



## oswizzle (Aug 28, 2017)

Green Point... You are using SoCal Seeds ChemD Male in so many of your crosses.... thats str8 Stealing someones work and claiming it as your own... typical Pollen Chucking Hack...

You Piggy Backed SoCal Seeds ... try to be more original bro... hack


----------



## genuity (Aug 28, 2017)

Oh lawd......


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 28, 2017)

uh oh. The "grand theft pot-seed" accusation getting tossed around..

I better go flush my seed stash and chop down my entire veg room. Don't wanna grow stolen genetics.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> uh oh. The "grand theft pot-seed" accusation getting tossed around..
> 
> I better go flush my seed stash and chop down my entire veg room. Don't wanna grow stolen genetics.



So everyone after the very first marijuana seed planter is a thief eh? 


I never met a grower who flushed their seeds. Do you then still have to flush your soil when the plant finishes?
will the seed crackle if you smoke it un flushed?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Chemphl what you growing how big are they?


clearwater, one bean popped only, she is 4-6 inches tall in veg


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Green Point... You are using SoCal Seeds ChemD Male in so many of your crosses.... thats str8 Stealing someones work and claiming it as your own... typical Pollen Chucking Hack...
> 
> You Piggy Backed SoCal Seeds ... try to be more original bro... hack


each parent is named in the seed descriptions with no deception.
Plants happen when the male pollinates the female.
nobody owns the cannabis genome pal, its open season on cannabis genetics until that time.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 28, 2017)

Out of a pack 1 popped I would tell gu- they might do something. Makes me scared for mine


----------



## morgwar (Aug 28, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Green Point... You are using SoCal Seeds ChemD Male in so many of your crosses.... thats str8 Stealing someones work and claiming it as your own... typical Pollen Chucking Hack...
> 
> You Piggy Backed SoCal Seeds ... try to be more original bro... hack


Where did so cal get it? 
Did so cal invent chem d ?
Every strain you've smoked is a hack of someone's "work" 
Try to be more original "bro"


----------



## morgwar (Aug 28, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Can we get some nug shots of the copper chem? I just popped 6 of them.
> On a side note, due to circumstances, my grow had to be taken down and re assembled. My bodega bubblegum ended up outside with a 2 week jump on flowering. Things a fat stinky bush with a sweet and skunky smell. Ill take photos at harvest. Look for them early october. Thanks


Sorry man They're hanging whole plant, but the minute they're dry and trim ill get em up asap.
Fair warning I dont trim sugar leaves.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Out of a pack 1 popped I would tell gu- they might do something. Makes me scared for mine


3 popped, finally, 1 broke ground. A pack of Gu gear next to them had 100% crack and they all broke ground. I'll never buy another of that line is all and likely I probably wont buy another seed from greenpoint unless Gu made it. 


I hate reporting germ issues. sellers never know if truths be told, _as growers never cause germination issues_(right)
besides, if there is a genuine issue with the seeds/strains then the breeder will pay with reduced sales . Others discover the issues too, stop buying and that line dies out. Resellers need to be sure that their incoming stock is as fresh as their very own stock, stored the same way too. 
I know exactly who to blame when I purchase original seller gear. Theres too much fire in them to miss an original Gu pack, but I'll pass on others wanting to be sold on his site. If Gu want to sell me sumpin like that...I'll wait till he hits it himself in his own rooms, with his own proven genetics, and approves the results.

edit- this should serve as a reminder of the importance of stocking ones store with others' wares. Would be unfortunate to lose points because of someone else's product failure is all. 
I think this single Clearwater is going to be fire and I dont take this personally, this time. Doesnt affect other sellers maybe when they dont have their own signature line being sold along side of others. One bad packs reflects on the others possibly, unfairly even, but still.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 28, 2017)

Ya well keep us posted when the clearwater get up and going would like to see how it go's I got some so hope it goes good! Purple punch is tested just lot of cash


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 28, 2017)

oswizzle said:


> Green Point... You are using SoCal Seeds ChemD Male in so many of your crosses.... thats str8 Stealing someones work and claiming it as your own... typical Pollen Chucking Hack...
> 
> You Piggy Backed SoCal Seeds ... try to be more original bro... hack


*looks at oswizzle's post history and notices several posts where he screams "ZIONIST!"*

So not only is he over here chucking accusations, he's also a racist.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> So everyone after the very first marijuana seed planter is a thief eh?
> 
> 
> I never met a grower who flushed their seeds. Do you then still have to flush your soil when the plant finishes?
> will the seed crackle if you smoke it un flushed?


That was my point. So everyone who isn't breeding with landrace genetics is basically selling stolen genetics? Let's at least make it an even playing field - don't hate on gu for doing the same as EVERYONE before him.

Lol Yes I flush them with about an oz of tap water in a shot glass for approximately 24 hours. I then flush them directly into my veg room. They flush there for a while before flushing in the flower room. just lots of flushing and you should be all set..


----------



## Bstndutchy (Aug 28, 2017)

Just got a pack of dynamite diesel and cookies and chem ...anyone have any information or pics of Here I can't find much information on them . I'm hoping to find a real nice ecsd leading pheno


----------



## Doc13 (Aug 28, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> *looks at oswizzle's post history and notices several posts where he screams "ZIONIST!"*
> 
> So not only is he over here chucking accusations, he's also a racist.


Not only is he a racist, but the POS literally defended Nazis...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Ya well keep us posted when the clearwater get up and going would like to see how it go's I got some so hope it goes good! Purple punch is tested just lot of cash


you know some one that grew out the stock sold at greenpoint ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 28, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Just got a pack of dynamite diesel and cookies and chem ...anyone have any information or pics of Here I can't find much information on them . I'm hoping to find a real nice ecsd leading pheno


I promise you'll find several to choose among. each of those DD should be a keeper for us. I'll know in a few, months


----------



## Bstndutchy (Aug 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I promise you'll find several to choose among. each of those DD should be a keeper for us. I'll know in a few, months


 Thanks I'm really hoping to find that sour taste and smell I love


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 28, 2017)

Just got some mimosa so pumped!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 28, 2017)

So did I. Been looking for some orange.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2017)

Jamoka. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 28, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4001812 View attachment 4001813 View attachment 4001815 View attachment 4001816
> Jamoka. Absolutely love it.


Looks like a keeper to me.Just a little on the fluffy side but i would keep that one


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 28, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Looks like a keeper to me.Just a little on the fluffy side but i would keep that one


Don't do "keepers". Too many strains too little time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2017)

I got my first order from Greenpoint and you guys weren't kidding about shipping speed! It took 7 days to get my seeds from when I sent off my money order off from Hawaii. Basically Gu~ got my seeds in the mail either the day he got my MO or the next day at the latest. That's the fastest MO transaction I've had from any seed bank.

I put one pack of Raindance, one pack of Purple Badlands and one pack of Jamoka in some Jiffy peat pucks today. Those have all sounded like great strains from the descriptions in this thread.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4001812 View attachment 4001813 View attachment 4001815 View attachment 4001816
> Jamoka. Absolutely love it.


Really nice looking! How's the aroma? And potency and effect?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Checked my drying room this morning and eeeessh what a stink. I've NEVER smelled that on a plant before. 56 RH
> 71f.
> Triggered my gag reflex. The three strains combined reek of a dead rat well rotted in an old pot of rancid coffee. There's a strong enough gasoline undertone to wanna call the fire marshal.
> No exaggeration needed, my dogs are even disturbed by it.
> If you want stank, dank, funk, greenpoints got ya covered.


spot on man! I think this means we're doing it right

so I chose my Copper chems to change up a bit in flower. I added "grow" org ferts in the first 2 of my 8 weekly "bloom" feedings.
I do that to all now btw. Anyways those copper Chems are the closest to finish among the others and my terpene profile has changed some in them so far, along with the visuals and smells of the growing ones. I know I always use the moth ball comparison but now there's a pronounced addition to the moth ball, rotten meat fuel . I got no coffee but a bleach sting is pronounced now. nothing else changed here so I figure this feeding change is the culprit. My grower buddy says "those chemical cleaner rotten shit meat moth ball plants are going to be a hard sell" . little does he know.....his patients will soon be demanding them. marijuana is considered medicine in my state and my Chemdogs have set the standard. Not for the sweet toothed for sure


My grow feeding typically stopped in the last week of veg and switched to bloom at first sign of sex. I read here about the addition of N in flower and thought some about it. I think many believe "flower" time begins at light change, when its actually =when the flower parts first appear imo. makes sense to feed some N during those couple weeks. and now I see,smell, and feel the difference all around, they were starved and deficient with my prior feeding habits.
I highly suggest looking into this.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4001812 View attachment 4001813 View attachment 4001815 View attachment 4001816
> Jamoka. Absolutely love it.



coffee or a kitty litter box?


----------



## morgwar (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> spot on man! I think this means we're doing it right
> 
> so I chose my Copper chems to change up a bit in flower. I added "grow" org ferts in the first 2 of my 8 weekly "bloom" feedings.
> I do that to all now btw. Anyways those copper Chems are the closest to finish among the others and my terpene profile has changed some in them so far, along with the visuals and smells of the growing ones. I know I always use the moth ball comparison but now there's a pronounced addition to the moth ball, rotten meat fuel . I got no coffee but a bleach sting is pronounced now. nothing else changed here so I figure this feeding change is the culprit. My grower buddy says "those chemical cleaner rotten shit meat moth ball plants are going to be a hard sell" . little does he know.....his patients will soon be demanding them. marijuana is considered medicine in my state and my Chemdogs have set the standard. Not for the sweet toothed for sure
> ...


I did something similar with Herculean harvest but about two weeks into flower.

Going by the plants showing flowers I would be at the 11 1/2 week mark when I cut them.
looking at the trichs towards the end, that makes perfect sense! 
Also hanging full plant for dry trim is turning out much better (no hay smell just putrecense).
I think I'm getting the hang of this!


----------



## morgwar (Aug 29, 2017)

Ill start flower feeding earlier now and ween them off N in that last 10 days of veg for my next run on chems advise.
Depending on show of sex.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 29, 2017)

Ordered some mimosa, I was surprised that they were still in stock when I ordered them. who got their mimosa's last night?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 29, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Ill start flower feeding earlier now and ween them off N in that last 10 days of veg for my next run on chems advise.
> Depending on show of sex.


i continue feeding the "grow" ferts into the second week of 12/12 change now. I used to cut them off at the end of veg.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 29, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Ordered some mimosa, I was surprised that they were still in stock when I ordered them. who got their mimosa's last night?


Now out of stock. You probably got the last one


----------



## morgwar (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> i continue feeding the "grow" ferts into the second week of 12/12 change now. I used to cut them off at the end of veg.


Ah! Noted. I usually run Biogrow the whole length of grow increasing at veg and decreasing by half in flower.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> My grow feeding typically stopped in the last week of veg and switched to bloom at first sign of sex. I read here about the addition of N in flower and thought some about it. I think many believe "flower" time begins at light change, when its actually =when the flower parts first appear imo. makes sense to feed some N during those couple weeks. and now I see,smell, and feel the difference all around, they were starved and deficient with my prior feeding habits.
> I highly suggest looking into this.


This is interesting. I use House & Garden base nutes and SOME of their additives. They have "budxl" with N and I stopped using it last round because of the nitrogen having a bad effect on sensitive strains(leaves curling under from the tip inward due to what I believe was high nitrogen) but that's later in the flower cycle. I've read about using veg feed til about 2 weeks into flower because they want the N during stretching and to produce more bud sites and prepare for flower production. This always made perfect sense to me but I always seem to follow the feed charts and start cutting out N from wk 1. I think I may keep em in the veg nutes a little longer next time and see how it goes. Love fine tuning the recipe.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm putting these hickock under recirculating DWC and 1200 ppm of co2 under 1000w hps.were gonna see what these genetics are all about cause I guarantee it won't be from user error.got a out 3 more weeks to cut clones and sex.
Here's my #12 Scott's OG about to go in the buckets in a couple weeks.all 6 are clones.they got some serious roots also.


----------



## higher self (Aug 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> spot on man! I think this means we're doing it right
> 
> so I chose my Copper chems to change up a bit in flower. I added "grow" org ferts in the first 2 of my 8 weekly "bloom" feedings.
> I do that to all now btw. Anyways those copper Chems are the closest to finish among the others and my terpene profile has changed some in them so far, along with the visuals and smells of the growing ones. I know I always use the moth ball comparison but now there's a pronounced addition to the moth ball, rotten meat fuel . I got no coffee but a bleach sting is pronounced now. nothing else changed here so I figure this feeding change is the culprit. My grower buddy says "those chemical cleaner rotten shit meat moth ball plants are going to be a hard sell" . little does he know.....his patients will soon be demanding them. marijuana is considered medicine in my state and my Chemdogs have set the standard. Not for the sweet toothed for sure
> ...


For me it depends some plants just use more nitrogen during their stretch. I run mostly organics & have a few soluble nutes like natures nectar. I find that transplanting into cooked soil then a generous top dressing helps a lot. The plant takes what it needs from the cooked soil then after the stretch the top dressing starts to kick in a bit. Again depending on the strain I may have to hit it with some soluble nitrogen usually at low strength tbsp per gal. I only need one top dressing & they fade nicely, two for longer flowering plants. Crabmeal for any cal mag issues & that has some soluble food in it so it's pretty fast acting for nitrogen boost while keeping those calmag hungry plants happy.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 29, 2017)

Mimosa pre order up!! Idk the deal but if you missed it. Grab your packs!!


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2017)

anyone grown Tomahawk out? wondering what the smoke & yield is like?


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 29, 2017)

Moondance about 40 days in.


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> What makes purple punch better than urkle or gdp?


Purple Punch is Larry OG x GDP...must be a good gene combo?...may have a pollen chuck between those 2 & try to make thy own hehehe


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2017)

That mimosa looks good,

But I got a pack of citrus sap....so i may just chuck some things..

Waiting on the purple starburst..

Hell,I may as well get the mimosa with my nuggets...yup


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> That mimosa looks good,
> 
> But I got a pack of citrus sap....so i may just chuck some things..
> 
> ...


Yeah I have citrus sap and citrus farmer but for some reason I still grabbed a mimosa too. 

That starburst has my attention.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm saving those nuggets for the new drop...also grabbed a mimosa, just no nuggets 

I want that sunset sherb x stardawg


----------



## Purple veins (Aug 29, 2017)

Good looking out gu got my pack of mimosa pre ordered thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 29, 2017)

greencropper said:


> anyone grown Tomahawk out? wondering what the smoke & yield is like?


I'm about to grow out a pack or 2. They sound like they should yield some super fire phenos.
I'd like to see how they compare to Gorilla Bubble and Locktite


----------



## greencropper (Aug 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm about to grow out a pack or 2. They sound like they should yield some super fire phenos.
> I'd like to see how they compare to Gorilla Bubble and Locktite


great stuff!, hope you post those grows here, scored 2 packs on special awhile ago, be very interesting to see how they compare with other GG#4 crosses!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 29, 2017)

greencropper said:


> great stuff!, hope you post those grows here, scored 2 packs on special awhile ago, be very interesting to see how they compare with other GG#4 crosses!


I will definitely do so.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm about to grow out a pack or 2. They sound like they should yield some super fire phenos.
> I'd like to see how they compare to Gorilla Bubble and Locktite


Vaping Gorilla Bubble bx2 right now and it just can't compare to any Greenpoint I have had.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2017)

Space Monkey from Bodhi seems like a hell of a cross also.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 30, 2017)

Has any one had bad germ rate with Hibernate???? 
First packs out of 8/9 diff GPS variety to Not have 90% if not 100%
Sad thing is I'm having this with ALL my Hibernate 3 packs from 31 Hibernate seeds, I got ONLY 7 to crack. 2 with normal vigour.
Same method done as always. 
This variety just ain't having it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

Damn them nuggets is the best...
Pack of mimosa for $5.54


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Vaping Gorilla Bubble bx2 right now and it just can't compare to any Greenpoint I have had.


Hey hillbill, do you mean the Gorilla Bubble trumps your Greenpoint experiences or are they just to different to compare?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Has any one had bad germ rate with Hibernate????
> First packs out of 8/9 diff GPS variety to Not have 90% if not 100%
> Sad thing is I'm having this with ALL my Hibernate 3 packs from 31 Hibernate seeds, I got ONLY 7 to crack. 2 with normal vigour.
> Same method done as always.
> This variety just ain't having it.


email me.

@chemphlegm email me too, I think I read you had some issues as well.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

genuity said:


> Damn them nuggets is the best...
> Pack of mimosa for $5.54


You must have spent over a grand cause after 3 orders and 2 reviews on my end I barely have enough for 30 dollars off.im glad you'll think them nuggets is a great thing cause I don't see it.i don't write fake reviews just to get nuggets.i only review what I have grown.his nugget system is straight up bs.i don't even pay attention to it anymore cause I'll have to buy 10 packs of seeds yo get 1 free pack and I don't plan on collecting greenpoint packs like baseball cards.i just wanna find some fire phenos.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You must have spent over a grand cause after 3 orders and 2 reviews on my end I barely have enough for 30 dollars off.im glad you'll think them nuggets is a great thing cause I don't see it.i don't write fake reviews just to get nuggets.i only review what I have grown.his nugget system is straight up bs.i don't even pay attention to it anymore cause I'll have to buy 10 packs of seeds yo get 1 free pack and I don't plan on collecting greenpoint packs like baseball cards.i just wanna find some fire phenos.


Well I don't shop for freebies,800 over a 2yr span.(3 orders)...1 review..
And I grow out all my packs...Quick like..no real time to chill.

If you are looking for free seeds,it's lots of places that offer up freebies.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You must have spent over a grand cause after 3 orders and 2 reviews on my end I barely have enough for 30 dollars off.im glad you'll think them nuggets is a great thing cause I don't see it.i don't write fake reviews just to get nuggets.i only review what I have grown.his nugget system is straight up bs.i don't even pay attention to it anymore cause I'll have to buy 10 packs of seeds yo get 1 free pack and I don't plan on collecting greenpoint packs like baseball cards.i just wanna find some fire phenos.


Seriously?

The nuggets are the shit. I've gotten 2 free packs using them.

Some people just like to complain.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You must have spent over a grand cause after 3 orders and 2 reviews on my end I barely have enough for 30 dollars off.im glad you'll think them nuggets is a great thing cause I don't see it.i don't write fake reviews just to get nuggets.i only review what I have grown.his nugget system is straight up bs.i don't even pay attention to it anymore cause I'll have to buy 10 packs of seeds yo get 1 free pack and I don't plan on collecting greenpoint packs like baseball cards.i just wanna find some fire phenos.


You're paying full price, or damn near it. I already explained how I've paid ~$40 per pack of seeds, including shipping, and I'm really close to getting a $350 off coupon. You have to accumulate the points to make them worth more.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> *looks at oswizzle's post history and notices several posts where he screams "ZIONIST!"*
> 
> So not only is he over here chucking accusations, he's also a racist.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Seriously?
> 
> The nuggets are the shit. I've gotten 2 free packs using them.
> 
> Some people just like to complain.


No complaint.not once did I complain or ask for free seeds.i was just taken back by the comment on the comment about nuggets when there not working out for me so I don't bother.i know there's a lot of gu nut swingers here and hate you'll got your feelings hurt but I just dont see these nuggets working our that great.maybe for some of you guys they are but for me they havnt.i still support greenpoint even though he fucked up my last order and I got 2 packs of seeds I'll never grow but whatever.noy complaining just stating what I'm seeing is all.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

The options currently offered to earn nuggets are highly beneficial to new customers.

Theoretically, if you take advantage of every opportunity to earn nuggets you'll have 625 nuggets without spending a dollar.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> No complaint.not once did I complain or ask for free seeds.i was just taken back by the comment on the comment about nuggets when there not working out for me so I don't bother.i know there's a lot of gu nut swingers here and hate you'll got your feelings hurt but I just dont see these nuggets working our that great.maybe for some of you guys they are but for me they havnt.i still support greenpoint even though he fucked up my last order and I got 2 packs of seeds I'll never grow but whatever.noy complaining just stating what I'm seeing is all.



which 2?


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

this guy,just given away $$$bucks $$$


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The options currently offered to earn nuggets are highly beneficial to new customers.
> 
> Theoretically, if you take advantage of every opportunity to earn nuggets you'll have 625 nuggets without spending a dollar.


Yeah man when they are in 420 friendly states.i personally don't want to associate my fac3book etc etc with that industry.like I said it works out for some but i really can't benefit from it other than the seeds I buy.so like I said after purchasing 4 packs at an average of 77 dollars a pack and 2 reviews I have barely enough for 30 dollars off.its great for some just not for me.matbe a few others also have this issue.but like I said I'm not complaining cause I still buy your gear I just see these gold nugget rewards like others do.


----------



## fieldhand (Aug 30, 2017)

Are issues of the gazette going out in the past months? Used to get them periodically but not in a while. I checked spam and nothing. I reregistered my email again recently and still haven't seen one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> which 2?


Eagle scout.i wanted dynamite d and tomahawk and got sent 2 ES and 2 TH.the ES will sit in my safe till I can get rid of them


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

fieldhand said:


> Are issues of the gazette going out in the past months? Used to get them periodically but not in a while. I checked spam and nothing. I reregistered recently and still haven't seen one.


email me I'll get ya sorted [email protected]


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Eagle scout.i wanted dynamite d and tomahawk and got sent 2 ES and 2 TH.the ES will sit in my safe till I can get rid of them


I have plenty of Dynamite Diesel... What happened there?


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

heads are gonna fuckin roll now !


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 30, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Has any one had bad germ rate with Hibernate????
> First packs out of 8/9 diff GPS variety to Not have 90% if not 100%
> Sad thing is I'm having this with ALL my Hibernate 3 packs from 31 Hibernate seeds, I got ONLY 7 to crack. 2 with normal vigour.
> Same method done as always.
> This variety just ain't having it.


I gotta figure out what's replacing the spot pronto, need roughly a solid 10 female(minimum). Plus a queen from 2 pack minimum.
I do perpetual cycle in a non friendly state, space is a fricken premium to say the least.
Thoughts,
-Gunslinger
-Doc holiday
-eagle scout
-Chinook
-Bog blue moon rocks
This was initially intended to provide a single queen from 3 packs.
Makes my head hurt thinking

Nothing can replace hibernates purpose. So I'm really at a loss, I think so hard before I chose to pop. I also have like a dozen different single packs but that's not quite what this is about. I erased over 5 years work in an single night for GPS gear specifically. it's time to replace at least one queen. I know they are all gems but you gotta find what's meant for you in the genetics.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man when they are in 420 friendly states.i personally don't want to associate my fac3book etc etc with that industry.like I said it works out for some but i really can't benefit from it other than the seeds I buy.so like I said after purchasing 4 packs at an average of 77 dollars a pack and 2 reviews I have barely enough for 30 dollars off.its great for some just not for me.matbe a few others also have this issue.but like I said I'm not complaining cause I still buy your gear I just see these gold nugget rewards like others do.


A $77 dollar pack for good genetics is on the lower end of the cost spectrum. Bodhi charges $70ish.

I guess it sucks other people buy more beans and therefore get more money off than you do, but the reality is you got 4 packs, good genetics at a very good price. To top it off gu gave you a coupon.

I don't know about you, but I like coupons. You tell me I get $5 bucks off something I'd by anyway, I sure as he'll don't complain about it. I'm thankful for the 5 bucks off. No company is required to give me anything for free.

Just my $.02


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 30, 2017)

Gu any new drops?


----------



## Porkymcchops (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You must have spent over a grand cause after 3 orders and 2 reviews on my end I barely have enough for 30 dollars off.im glad you'll think them nuggets is a great thing cause I don't see it.i don't write fake reviews just to get nuggets.i only review what I have grown.his nugget system is straight up bs.i don't even pay attention to it anymore cause I'll have to buy 10 packs of seeds yo get 1 free pack and I don't plan on collecting greenpoint packs like baseball cards.i just wanna find some fire phenos.


Buy seeds because they are good and you want them. Don't buy seeds because you get some free shit. What other retail establishment works like that? Where it's ok to be at the register pissed because it's your 3rd time at the store and your purchase isn't free/heavily discounted. Well I can say I didn't even start paying attention to nuggets until after my second/third order. I've only left one review but I'm on silver tier(almost gold by now) so at two nugs per $ they add up quick. Ya I've spent a lot. Big whoop. Buy auction packs if you want an immediate discount. Pay attention for the "whatever %" off codes and forget about nuggets for while. after 4 or 5 orders maybe leave a review and check them bad boys and you'll be happy. And yes I collect seeds like they're baseball cards.. Who doesn't love seeds?

For you bargain hunters out there.. Best deal ever --->  got a ton of freebies of some super rare OG mexibrick x landracehermie. Gonna start pheno hunting soon. Lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 30, 2017)

Bring on them new drops @Gu~


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Purple Starburst is here









Purple Starburst - Symbiotic Genetics
(Starburst OG x Purple Punch 2.0)


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

Someone write me a description for purple starburst.
Half contest/Half lazy man - pack of Purple Starburst up for grabs.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2017)

as close to 300 words as possible. over or under


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Starburst OG: This OG strain is surprisingly sweet smelling, almost like candy. It smells a little like lemon Starburst, with a diesel and pine twist. It has a incredibly unique terps for being an OG, and definitely one that leans towards a sativa heavy hybrid.

Combine this with the known and we'll respected purple punch 2.0 and you

Symbiotic Genetics has gained tons of popularity with their Purple Punch 2.0. With lines of people spanning city blocks in Los Angeles waiting to purchase their seeds to online vendors selling out in minutes, Symbiotic Genetics are some of the most sought after and most difficult seeds to acquire in the world. Save yourself a flight to Los Angeles and the anguish of standing in line and get your seeds right here... Your most trusted source, Greenpoint Seeds.



_*Purple Punch strain:* Larry OG Kush x Grand Daddy Purple_


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Finished version:

Starburst OG: This OG strain is surprisingly sweet smelling, almost like candy. It smells a little like lemon Starburst, with a diesel and pine twist. It has incredibly unique terps for being an OG, and definitely one that leans towards a sativa heavy hybrid.

Effects are similar to headband in the way it puts an even pressure on the eyes, as reported by multiple users. The onset is gradual, this strain seems to be good for stress relief and possibly for anxiety. A good choice for a daytime toke, but enough of the indica genes to get you where you're going at night.

Light green coloration and extremely frosty structure give these buds top shelf bag appeal. The plant has some really amazing coloration. Purples, reds and maroons, gold and green with a thick dusting of trichs like sugar candy.

Combine this with the known and we'll respected purple punch 2.0 and you are in for a real treat.

Purple Punch is an amazing mix of multiple indica dominant strains. By breeding Larry OGwith Granddaddy Purple, the amazing trichome packed Purple Punch was born.

Smelling of grape candy, blueberry muffins, and tart Kool-Aid, the two strains combined are sure to provide some sweet candy goodness.

The potency of this strain gives the consumer a one-two punch first the head. Then the body. Purple Punch is a delicious dessert. Combined with Starburst OG you might as well start with dessert.

With lines of people spanning city blocks in Los Angeles waiting to purchase their seeds toonline vendors selling out in minutes, SymbioticGenetics are some of the most sought after and most difficult seeds to acquire in the world. Save yourself a flight to Los Angeles and the anguish of standing in line and get your seedsrighthere...

Your most trusted source, Greenpoint Seeds.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Finished version:
> 
> Starburst OG: This OG strain is surprisingly sweet smelling, almost like candy. It smells a little like lemon Starburst, with a diesel and pine twist. It has incredibly unique terps for being an OG, and definitely one that leans towards a sativa heavy hybrid.
> 
> ...


 proof'd


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Not bad for typing on a cellphone though 

Thanks @chemphlegm much appreciated


----------



## jonsnow399 (Aug 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Finished version:
> 
> Starburst OG: This OG strain is surprisingly sweet smelling, almost like candy. It smells a little like lemon Starburst, with a diesel and pine twist. It has incredibly unique terps for being an OG, and definitely one that leans towards a sativa heavy hybrid.
> 
> ...


Meh, I'll just wait for the movie.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> No complaint.not once did I complain or ask for free seeds.i was just taken back by the comment on the comment about nuggets when there not working out for me so I don't bother.i know there's a lot of gu nut swingers here and hate you'll got your feelings hurt but I just dont see these nuggets working our that great.maybe for some of you guys they are but for me they havnt.i still support greenpoint even though he fucked up my last order and I got 2 packs of seeds I'll never grow but whatever.noy complaining just stating what I'm seeing is all.


You got any pics besides seedlings?

Your mouth always seems to be running but I've never seen anything to back it up. hmmmm.

You seem salty/jealous.


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 30, 2017)

I should get a free back just cuz!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Doc13 (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> No complaint.not once did I complain or ask for free seeds.i was just taken back by the comment on the comment about nuggets when there not working out for me so I don't bother.i know there's a lot of gu nut swingers here and hate you'll got your feelings hurt but I just dont see these nuggets working our that great.maybe for some of you guys they are but for me they havnt.i still support greenpoint even though he fucked up my last order and I got 2 packs of seeds I'll never grow but whatever.noy complaining just stating what I'm seeing is all.


LOL, "No complaint." And yet you proceed to do nothing but complain throughout quite a few of your posts...

Sorry, but it's like someone made an amazing meal for you and you complain about being hungry simply you choose not to eat.

And no, I'm not a "nut swinger." I simply have looked into it a great deal, and GPS has a very competitive reward system, especially for new customers.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

*Purple Starburst:*

"Unexplainably Juicy" is the only way to describe purple starburst OG. The starburst OG is a rare cultivar so named because of it's flavorful explosion of citrus, Pomelo, guava, diesel, pine and tropical tree fruits. The high is a powerful OG sensation without the "couchlock". Adding the purple punch F2 to the mix imparts gorgeous fall colors to the leaves and buds. Fruity, pink/purple buds with a KICK.

Symbiotic Genetics are one of the most coveted breeders on the planet. If long lines and crowds aren't your thing, let Greenpoint seeds do the legwork for you.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2017)

During cure the (K)Night Rider has seemingly dropped the lemon citrus smell for a dank heavy earthy stinging SKUNK ASS! Dropped in on a friend at work to drop a bud and all I did was open my smidget and break off a piece and we had to fumigate. Very potent and hard hitting without couchlocking you. I mostly vape but when smoked this herb leaves almost no ash and the ash that is left is white/grey and weightless. When vaped, it will put out more pulls than anything I have seen. No negatives on this strain.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> You got any pics besides seedlings?
> 
> Your mouth always seems to be running but I've never seen anything to back it up. hmmmm.
> 
> You seem salty/jealous.


Blah blah blah.nothing to prove to you man.especially a seed breeder nutswinger hahaa.dont you worry about my skills.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Blah blah blah.nothing to prove to you man.especially a seed breeder nutswinger hahaa.dont you worry about my skills.


LOL.

So you can't grow for shit.

Figured.

Also, I've been in this thread MAYBE a total of 3 times = nutswinger?

You just mad.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 30, 2017)

Starburst OG "It's likely you're already too fucking late, don't sleep next time. Get on that GP email list"


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

Purple starburst:
Starburst og,this packs a sweet candy "punch" as her name suggests..
Smells of starburst (the whole damn pack) with lemon being the dominant smells, pairs well with the pine/diesels/Guava smells in most og.this sativa-hybrid is the perfect daytime smoke,powerfully clear headed is how it will have you feeling, with that eye pressure from the og..

With the addition of purple punch f2 a West coast favorite right now
Made famous by jungle boys..
One can expect autumn coloured plants/nuggs,coated in layers of trich, with more powerful highs.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> LOL.
> 
> So you can't grow for shit.
> 
> ...


Yep yep.you got me man.i can't grow for shit.maybe one day I'll be able to grow some fire if I hang out around guys like you long enough


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yep yep.you got me man.i can't grow for shit.*maybe one day I'll be able to grow some fire if I hang out around guys like you long enough*


Doubtful.

Your 6 seedlings sure are cute though. LMAO.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> Your 6 seedlings sure are cute though. LMAO.


Actually those 6 are clones from a #12 Scott's OG pheno hunt.If your going to insult me at least get your facts straight.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Got 3 other ones going now in a 5x4 from a blue dream hunt.heres the ugly ass mom from them plants.i wish they were as good and as nice as your grows but I'm still a noob.This is the only thread on this site I come on because of the douchebaggery and fuckboy nuthangers.Pay attention on them little hickocks and see how they turn out..Now pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

Why are you so upset over what someone else likes?

Put names to the "db" & FBNH...


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 30, 2017)

I think you'all misunderstood @Heisengrow 
I think he's a good from the earth kinda guy with no time to fuck around, gets what he wants and wants what he has.

peace


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Got 3 other ones going now in a 5x4 from a blue dream hunt.heres the ugly ass mom from them plants.i wish they were as good and as nice as your grows but I'm still a noob.This is the only thread on this site I come on because of the douchebaggery and fuckboy nuthangers.Pay attention on them little hickocks and see how they turn out..Now pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.
> View attachment 4002589
> 
> View attachment 4002596


Cool. More blue dream mids for the market. If that's the pic you use to show "skills" Maybe if you grew better weed you wouldn't be so upset all the time.

Who were you before you were banned?


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2017)

We all want what we want...

He says he is only here for the fuck boy nut hangers douchebagger..?

I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Cool. More blue dream mids for the market. If that's the pic you use to show "skills" Maybe if you grew better weed you wouldn't be so upset all the time.
> 
> Who were you before you were banned?


your not about nothing other than run that mouth.never been banned from nowhere.show me one greenpoint plant you got going and I'll never come back.otherwise your just here to suck on deez nuts.ol fake ass wanna be trolling threads to steal people's pics


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks @Gu~

Digging the papers too


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 30, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Gu any new drops?


End of sep


----------



## higher self (Aug 30, 2017)

I want a pack of Iron Horse


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> End of sep
> 
> View attachment 4002664


As lover of chems these stardawg crosses are nailing it for me.

I'll take a pack of each.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 30, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4002641
> No one gives a fuck what you think. Whoever you are.


No joke. At least @Heisengrow posted a pic of his plants. And honestly they weren't bad. But this new prick has been around since May and he hasn't posted one pic of his garden.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 30, 2017)

Tomahawk


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> No joke. At least @Heisengrow posted a pic of his plants. And honestly they weren't bad. But this new prick has been around since May and he hasn't posted one pic of his garden.


those really wasnt shit compared to some others ive grown.Im just looking for some good phenos like that one Bob posted.The colors are there and the frost is good.A little on the thin side but i believe i could get that dialed in.I have no access to clones so im on the hunt for a couple real nice ones.I did find a real nice scotts that will be the shit on this go around,nodes are offset and they are ready.Only reason i kept the BD cause it was a big yielder for me.I got dried tops that would barely go in the jar.Im hoping ill find some good stuff in these next few packs of greenpoint or im gonna move on to archive and try his stuff.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

This is what i look for in a plant.I just like big buds,stems that stand on there own.My ultimate goal is to find one that can put out like i want and be as frosty,Color is good for pics and IG but the people staring in the bag dont give a shit.It all turns orange and white in the end anyway.Im really hoping i can find a special one in the next 4 packs of GP i have.

1 plant 2 plant screen.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 30, 2017)

9 Hickock haze around 12 days old.Im liking the leaf structure so far on these plants.Not to stretchy or skinny.The star dawg male must really put its self into these plants.I ordered another Co2 controller for this go around so shit is about to get real in there.The buckets these are going in are under the board.The dirt is for sexing purposes only.Nothing against you dirt growers i just dont have the time to fuk with it.Them days are long since gone.Anyway im starting to get excited now looking at the structure of these so well see in 3 weeks how many females i have.Gonna top these at the 5th and pull the 2 bottom nodes for clones.Once i figure out the sex ill put the clones in the main buckets and throw away the moms.


----------



## dySSyd (Aug 31, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Has any one had bad germ rate with Hibernate????
> First packs out of 8/9 diff GPS variety to Not have 90% if not 100%
> Sad thing is I'm having this with ALL my Hibernate 3 packs from 31 Hibernate seeds, I got ONLY 7 to crack. 2 with normal vigour.
> Same method done as always.
> This variety just ain't having it.


I have had issues with mine. Only 1/6 from my pack germinated and that 1 was a dude. Kept him though. Didn't report it to Gu˜.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2017)

No problem with Hibernate here.


----------



## Solo0420 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok so im 6 for 6 on the crackleberry from gs!!! Dropped them last Wednesday. 4 popped by friday and the other two where up by the time i came home sunday ill post some pics when i get home vegging under 2 4x8 t5 pannles then flowering under 1800 watt leds. Also my citral from ams seeds came tuesday i dropped 5 of those. Got to check them out later


----------



## morgwar (Aug 31, 2017)

13.2ounces mids to top total for the five plants 2 black gold, 2 dynamite and 1 Copper chem. At 4.6 ounces mid to top grade on the single plant 
3.8 oz scrap total for hash on all five.
Bud pix up this weekend.
Black gold was a disappointment yield wise on this run. Dynamite is a solid performer. 
Copper wins this one hands down in quality and yield.
Check out my grow for details.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 31, 2017)

Oh and copper has a creeper effect.
Take one hit, and let it sink in before moving forward. I took 3 and my brain tried to escape my skull. 
I've developed a pretty good chem tolerance and she put me down hardcore.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2017)

I have Black Gold and Dynamite Diesel in veg. I have 4/4 Copper Chem up from the dirt today. Looks like we'll be doing some Greenpoint Growing! The Copper had extremely small grey seeds by the way.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 31, 2017)

I need to do a solo grow of black gold to find out what I did wrong.
TBH during this grow my best friend passed away, switched jobs twice, was working 2 jobs. Plus I was stupid and overcrowded the tent. Lots of missed feedings/waterings and I was intentionally stressing em on top of that.
NO BANNANAS!
I'm a mediocre grower at best by my standards and my yield from greenpoint blows the local dispensary crap out of the water.
These strains can take a beating and still give GREAT results. Copper is worth the dollars and I could see dynamite in the same price range. Just got to get some alone time with black and a more focused grow.


----------



## kingzt (Aug 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I need to do a solo grow of black gold to find out what I did wrong.
> TBH during this grow my best friend passed away, switched jobs twice, was working 2 jobs. Plus I was stupid and overcrowded the tent. Lots of missed feedings/waterings and I was intentionally stressing em on top of that.
> NO BANNANAS!
> I'm a mediocre grower at best by my standards and my yield from greenpoint blows the local dispensary crap out of the water.
> These strains can take a beating and still give GREAT results. Copper is worth the dollars and I could see dynamite in the same price range. Just got to get some alone time with black and a more focused grow.


That's great to hear, with so many crosses there is a lot of unstable genetics floating around. Not a lot of dispensaries have top quality to begin with.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I need to do a solo grow of black gold to find out what I did wrong.
> TBH during this grow my best friend passed away, switched jobs twice, was working 2 jobs. Plus I was stupid and overcrowded the tent. Lots of missed feedings/waterings and I was intentionally stressing em on top of that.
> NO BANNANAS!
> I'm a mediocre grower at best by my standards and my yield from greenpoint blows the local dispensary crap out of the water.
> These strains can take a beating and still give GREAT results. Copper is worth the dollars and I could see dynamite in the same price range. Just got to get some alone time with black and a more focused grow.


Sorry about your friend.that sucks man.if your numbers are good on the plants that makes me feel a lot better.plus your in dirt with no gas or anything so that's pretty good.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 31, 2017)

nutswinger/hanger here.
happy to be smelling and growing this amazing plant from GPS.
just the most amazing stench.(green apple now & later & adhesive tape)
golden nugget day 45


----------



## morgwar (Aug 31, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Sorry about your friend.that sucks man.if your numbers are good on the plants that makes me feel a lot better.plus your in dirt with no gas or anything so that's pretty good.


Thanks man.
My soil does a lot of the work for me.
I'm thinking of going no till after some more fine tuning. Dynamite will not disappoint.
Copper will mess your sh t up!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Thanks man.
> My soil does a lot of the work for me.
> I'm thinking of going no till after some more fine tuning. Dynamite will not disappoint.
> Copper will mess your sh t up!


Yeah I wanted dynamite but didn't get it.ive always been a fan of diesels.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 31, 2017)

ive never walked on some purple....badlands. stoked.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 31, 2017)

Discontinuing production of these strains:
*The Deputy *- (Bruce Banner #3 x Star dawg)
*Hickok Haze* - (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
*Maverick* - [Goji OG (Queen Mother) x Stardawg]
*Gunslinger* - (Starfighter x Stardawg)
*Night Rider* - (I-95 x Stardawg)
*Ace High* - (Lemon G x Stardawg)
*Blizzard Bush* - (Pura Vida x Stardawg)
*Purple Mountain Majesty* - (Purple Goji OG x Stardawg)
*Purple Outlaw* - (SR71/Purple Kush x Stardawg)
*Pig Whistle* - (Red Headed Stranger #14 x Stardawg)
*California Cannon* - (Tahoe x Stardawg)
*Moondance* - (Wookies #3 x Stardawg)
*Pioneer Kush* - (Bubba Kush x Stardawg)
*Sitting Bull *- (White99 x Stardawg)

Enter code: "intheknow"" for 65% OFF these products


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 31, 2017)

I've got some new seeds coming down the pipe and I need to make room for them in the catalog.

This list was very hard to come up with considering it was almost a third of the garden. To make room, these will have to go.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Discontinuing production of these strains:
> *The Deputy *- (Bruce Banner #3 x Star dawg)
> *Hickok Haze* - (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
> *Maverick* - [Goji OG (Queen Mother) x Stardawg]
> ...


How do nuggets spend here?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2017)

$32 for the pioneer ain't bad


----------



## genuity (Aug 31, 2017)

These south beach sherb coming along nicely,had 5 gave 1 to my buddy..

Out of the 4 I got,it like this one
I think I'm going to top them others, let this one grow out..


----------



## Jhon77 (Aug 31, 2017)

Gunna be fun to watch!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2017)

Can't find these strains on Greenpoint site at all.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 31, 2017)

Check in Stock seeds. Anything available will be there


----------



## typoerror (Aug 31, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Oh and copper has a creeper effect.
> Take one hit, and let it sink in before moving forward. I took 3 and my brain tried to escape my skull.
> I've developed a pretty good chem tolerance and she put me down hardcore.


copper chems potency is real! true one hitter quitter or don't bother trying to do anything. the most potent strain i've ever smoked. i brought some to colorado when i moved here and i put 2 locals down for the count with a half a bowl.



Gu~ said:


> Discontinuing production of these strains:
> *The Deputy *- (Bruce Banner #3 x Star dawg)
> *Hickok Haze* - (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
> *Maverick* - [Goji OG (Queen Mother) x Stardawg]
> ...


so much fire going away! i need them all!!! definitely gotta get the ones i'm missing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Aug 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Discontinuing production of these strains:
> *The Deputy *- (Bruce Banner #3 x Star dawg)
> *Hickok Haze* - (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
> *Maverick* - [Goji OG (Queen Mother) x Stardawg]
> ...


Bittersweet moment, holy shit Gu


----------



## typoerror (Aug 31, 2017)

to the person who sniped sitting bull out of my cart. i hope you grow monstrous, delicious, potent, top shelf plants. you bastard.


----------



## morgwar (Aug 31, 2017)

typoerror said:


> chopper chems potency is real! true one hitter quitter or don't bother trying to do anything. the most potent strain i've ever smoked. i brought some to colorado when i moved here and i put 2 locals down for the count with a half a bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> so much fire going away! i need them all!!! definitely gotta get the ones i'm missing.


No joke! I hesitate to smoke it now, save it for when I'm in real pain, or just don't want to think.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I've got some new seeds coming down the pipe and I need to make room for them in the catalog.
> 
> This list was very hard to come up with considering it was almost a third of the garden. To make room, these will have to go.


Thanks man I just got California Cannon for 66% off . thanks Gu


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 31, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Thanks man I just got California Cannon for 66% off . thanks Gu


By the way Tomahawk is one of my favorites of all time. Thanks again to gu


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Aug 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Discontinuing production of these strains:
> *The Deputy *- (Bruce Banner #3 x Star dawg)
> *Hickok Haze* - (Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg)
> *Maverick* - [Goji OG (Queen Mother) x Stardawg]
> ...


Just scored a pack of California Cannon.


Thanks Gu


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> email me I'll get ya sorted [email protected]


Gu emailed me back so were good on that issue.


----------



## atomicDETH (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got my hands on purple mountain majesty and gunslinger. Thanks a bunch GU.


----------



## higher self (Aug 31, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Just scored a pack of California Cannon.
> 
> 
> Thanks Gu


Nice was gonna pick up a full pack but I think my single seed may be a female lol. I love Gu's sales but something told me to hold off & I picked up some rare sativa genetics instead for $50 a pack.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Aug 31, 2017)

Just got a pack of Hickok haze and California cannon ...I wanted to try the Bruce banner cross heard nothing but good things about that strain from someone who grows it out but I'm going to hold off and get some copper chem next auction ...maybe he'll do one this Labor Day weekend


Germinated the cookies and dynamite two days ago so far only The cookies have sprouted up


----------



## greendiamond9 (Aug 31, 2017)

My Greenpoint strains are flowering outdoors.
Iron Horse - One female and three males.
Hibernate - Four females and one male


----------



## vic_uk (Sep 1, 2017)

Very impressed with vigour on these GP. 18 Days in Cookies & Chem on the left, Bandit on the right. The Cookies has a distinct stink to it already....fingers crossed they ain't dudes.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> How do nuggets spend here?


And code will not register. Where are all these strains on Greenpoint site?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 1, 2017)

Pack of Purple Starburst for $7.

Yeah, the nuggets suck! lol


----------



## morgwar (Sep 1, 2017)

Lol thought with burning man and all the hippie wannabes trashing the city every year, maybe I should have a few
"millenial friendly" strains
Purple starburst on its way. 
Now I should have enough points to get a free pack when gu~ releases his new stuff.
Man I hope he releases something in my wheelhouse.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> And code will not register. Where are all these strains on Greenpoint site?


You might have to update you're browser.
Mine was missing bits of websites a few updates ago.


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok!!! Who got all the Purple Starburst!!??? Damn!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 1, 2017)

Damn. Released and sold out on my way to work. 

Y'all are fast as hell.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2017)

hillbill said:


> And code will not register. Where are all these strains on Greenpoint site?


Code is good without quotation marks, shit!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 1, 2017)

Went for 2x packs gunslinger. Better grab her before she's gone


----------



## needsomebeans (Sep 1, 2017)

I grabbed a pack of Hickok Haze.


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 1, 2017)

Ok so I placed a second order, I got4 differnt packs, feeling super stoked.

The deputy
Gunslinger
Californian Cannon
Purple mountain Majesty


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 1, 2017)

blizzard bush???....
slept on it??


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2017)

Purple Mountain Majesty, California Cannon and Pioneer Kush will be here soon.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2017)

Less than $30 a pack and my Copper Chem had 13 beans when I opened it. Not had any duds or herms from this gear.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 1, 2017)

@ Gu

I was trying to find correct purple starburst lineage info as starburst og has multiple diff crossings/breeders. Upon Finding it's fire og x pre 98 bubba kush. I found a picture of purple starburst packs stacked But said 15 seeds AND specifically "*caution may have herm tendencies"
Response - symbioticgenetics
"The starburst og clones herms. I've never heard of or seen the purple punch clone herming."
Idk the deal if they were testers or retail.
I wonder if after testing, found the purple starburst to be stable. Possibly lost the issue thru the crossing.....?
All I know is the new packs lost the warning label and are 10 seeds.

Do you know anything brother??


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 1, 2017)

On Symbiotic IG I saw a post claiming they were not planning on a release, but there was such a large number of requests, they released it anyways. I'll try to find the link / screenshot.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Damn. Released and sold out on my way to work.
> 
> Y'all are fast as hell.


Yeah I missed this one...saving up for next drop of something.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 1, 2017)

Biodiesel x stardawg 
Jelly pie x stardawg restock
Those are the two that I dream of at night


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2017)

Was really shocked to see Night Rider on the list as I have it and think it is awesome!


----------



## Feijao (Sep 1, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Upon Finding it's fire og x pre 98 bubba kush


Its funny they call that Starburst OG now. I have been growing OGRaskals FireBubba for over 5 years. Also have went through lots of S1's that I produced as well. I never ran across a plant that I would consider "candied" or "fruity" at all. Almost everything seems to have some different ratio of pepper, lemon, og, coffee, hash type scents thing going on. I bet the Purple Punch would add some candy to it though. Just cant see FireBubba producing anything close to a sweet smell. 

Purple Starburst still seems like a awesome cross however.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 1, 2017)

ordered last night paid this morning and order shipped today...always fast! next up on the list is raindance, purple badlands, copper chem and dream catcher, dissapointed the purple starburst sold out so quick but maybe next time


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 1, 2017)

I saw the Starburst listed as:

Lemon Larry OG x nebula

If it's got the lemon Larry, this could be a ridiculous cross with the regular Larry used in purple punch


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 1, 2017)

I had two in my cart and clicked out of the tab....and when I came back they were gone.


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2017)

Purple Sun what?  I can't keep up with every hype strain of the week/month even if it is dank. 

I'm hype because two of the survivors that made It while the other 13 damped off from shitty soil are female. California Cannons & Animal Mints BX. The Cali Con it's a heavy feeder she was hungry for calmag earlier, hit her with a top dressing of the goods & she is loving life. Going to transplant tonight & maybe take clones from the two plants, the CC could get a bit taller though. My cannaluck is pretty good & glad things are working out.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 1, 2017)

Purple punch... mimosa.....purple starburst thank you Greenpoint seeds the best! My garden gunna be lit?


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 1, 2017)

higher self said:


> Purple Sun what?  I can't keep up with every hype strain of the week/month even if it is dank.
> 
> I'm hype because two of the survivors that made It while the other 13 damped off from shitty soil are female. California Cannons & Animal Mints BX. The Cali Con it's a heavy feeder she was hungry for calmag earlier, hit her with a top dressing of the goods & she is loving life. Going to transplant tonight & maybe take clones from the two plants, the CC could get a bit taller though. My cannaluck is pretty good & glad things are working out.
> 
> ...


What you growing from cali con I have purple chem kicked nanners week 4 picked them off none sence I hopened ig not never agin heard to much about hermie


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> What you growing from cali con I have purple chem kicked nanners week 4 picked them off none sence I hopened ig not never agin heard to much about hermie


Sorry that was a typeo I meant Cali Can as in California Cannons (Tahoe x Stardawg. I really just call it Tahoe Star.

Funny though because years back I grew Tahoe OG fems from Cali Connection & they were horrible. Insane stretch, low yield & smoke was schwag. I know the Cali Cannons from Gu will be a lot better but it has a tough challenge of topping my Ghost OG cross.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 1, 2017)

Had to grab Pioneer Kush, I couldn't pass up the bubba goodness. My GPS collection continues to grow.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 2, 2017)

For those on the purple hype train, Oregon elite seeds has the same symbiotic packs that sold out at GP. Food for thought


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 2, 2017)

Wow and selling 15 a pack not 10 it's suppose to be 15 a pack cuz unstable genetics from some og there testers something sneeky going on


----------



## Feijao (Sep 2, 2017)

typoerror said:


> to the person who sniped sitting bull out of my cart. i hope you grow monstrous, delicious, potent, top shelf plants. you bastard.


Back in stock, brother!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm gonna research and purposely buy one of these so called "hermie" strains, to see what the heck everybodies talking about.
From a horticultural and scientific standpoint this is effin ridiculous.
The plant Herms as a defense mechanism if it thinks it won't survive long enough to finish or won't get pollinated.
My garden is old school and I don't coddle my plants. I'm rough on em from seed to bud. Only herms I've gotten is from a temperature dip below 40°f. 
Maybe just maybe were being too nice to the plant and making it weak and spoiled from the start. Ill take the hit and experiment on em.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm happy I got the ones I was after....now if ~gu can find me a pack or 2 of alien genetics (tahitian punch)...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 2, 2017)

genuity said:


> I'm happy I got the ones I was after....now if ~gu can find me a pack or 2 of alien genetics (tahitian punch)...


Or anything from Pisces genetics over here.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm not really into the purp deal but symbiotic was a nice catch for greenpoint. Shows that gu's a force to be reckoned with. 
Ice river genetics is another up and commer that shows promise, along with pua mana. But I'm mostly anticipating greenpoint inhouse crosses. 
Dynamite prelim smoke is tasty as hell!
Question though, dynamite gave me couch lock too is that a diesel trait?
Eyes went blood red. Very potent and a great after taste.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 2, 2017)

Gu_ why are you selling ten a pack and not 15 with purple starburst?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 2, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Question though, dynamite gave me couch lock too is that a diesel trait?


Probably the Stardawg.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 2, 2017)

If you want to see big names at the store like symbiotic genetics send them a message that says...
"I want to buy your seeds at Greenpointseeds.com" that will really help me


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> If you want to see big names at the store like symbiotic genetics send them a message that says...
> "I want to buy your seeds at Greenpointseeds.com" that will really help me


Gu- why is there 10 in a pack of purple starburst when Oregon elite seeds and symbiotic sell 15 a pack?


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2017)

Maverick & Knight Rider for $51 & I pulled the trigger early just for the extra 2x nuggets now I have a $75 off coupon off or I can I keep sniping away to gold tier.

Gu doesn't have deals?  Since Nov of last year I have spent $503 on 10 packs so that's $50 & some change per pack. When I get the space I'm going to defiantly throw down some of my GPS beans.

I have a friend who has started some Golden Nuggets that I gave them. I told him to make sure they have a good carbon filter, last time I grew a Golden Goat cross it had really strong skunk, burnt tire, lemon zest smell. I'm looking for her again lol!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Maverick & Knight Rider for $51 & I pulled the trigger early just for the extra 2x nuggets now I have a $75 off coupon off I keep sniping away to gold tier.
> 
> Gu doesn't have deals?  Since Nov of last year I have spent $503 on 10 packs so that's $50 & some change per pack. When I get the space I'm going to defiantly throw down some of my GPS beans.
> 
> I have a friend who has started some Golden Nuggets that I gave them. I told him to make sure they have a good carbon filter, last time I grew a Golden Goat cross it had really strong skunk, burnt tire, lemon zest smell. I'm looking for her again lol!!


That sounds like one hell of an amazing plant.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> Gu doesn't have deals?  Since Nov of last year I have spent $503 on 10 packs so that's $50 & some change per pack. When I get the space I'm going to defiantly throw down some of my GPS beans.


Are you going to say "you don't control me! I grow what I want!" when you throw them down?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> If you want to see big names at the store like symbiotic genetics send them a message that says...
> "I want to buy your seeds at Greenpointseeds.com" that will really help me


How about rare dankness?


----------



## higher self (Sep 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> That sounds like one hell of an amazing plant.


It was Mr Danks Golden Ticket from Archive, out of 7 different pheno's that one was strongest smelling strain I've ran. I don't know if it was the faceoff OG that gave it that extra kick to it but I bet the Stardawg goes very well with the GG. I'm going to pick up another pack or two just to hunt for something similar.



Tripping With Rocks said:


> Are you going to say "you don't control me! I grow what I want!" when you throw them down?


Always have that's why I missed out on the cookie & OG craze in past, because I was growing sativas. Now that I've had a taste of both I'll take OG all day over cookies. 

In saying that I may throw down the Maverick or Copper Chem. Leaning toward the Maverick because I'm favoring OG's a bit more over Chems. Although I know Goji isn't the typical OG that's what's making me want to grow it.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 2, 2017)

I finally pulled the trigger and got a pack of Copper Chem.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 2, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a pack of Cooper Chem.


Is that the Dale Cooper phenotype of Copper Chem?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 2, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Is that the Dale Cooper phenotype of Copper Chem?


Damn I wasn't even high when I posted that


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 3, 2017)

@Gu~ Are there any more packs of Maverick for sale?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Damn I wasn't even high when I posted that


I was dyslexic when I read this a dozen times trying to figure out what the fuss was. Now I'll have a morning vape and coffee.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 3, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> @Gu~ Are there any more packs of Maverick for sale?


yes, it's on the auction block currently


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 3, 2017)

picked up a pack of Hickok haze, @Heisengrow , how are yours doing?


----------



## morgwar (Sep 3, 2017)

For those on the fence about copper

Keep in mind I'm a pretty rough and tumble grower, organic, soil, crowded as hell.
That was an easy yeild, you'll likely do better


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 3, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> picked up a pack of Hickok haze, @Heisengrow , how are yours doing?


About 1 more well till I start sexing them under 12 12.i could now but I have a couple that still need a little more time for clones


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 3, 2017)

Pioneer Kush jar running on fumes, last couple little nugs I figured I better get in a photo before it's gone.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 3, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> View attachment 4004450 Pioneer Kush jar running on fumes, last couple little nugs I figured I better get in a photo before it's gone.


How'd you like it? Just got my pack last night. Thinking about running it with my next batch of seeds.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> How'd you like it? Just got my pack last night. Thinking about running it with my next batch of seeds.


Good medicine, stoney, heavier high but not mentally debilitating. 
A lighter prettier smell vs overbearing rot, it's nice, even some little bits of sour.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 3, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I'm gonna research and purposely buy one of these so called "hermie" strains, to see what the heck everybodies talking about.
> From a horticultural and scientific standpoint this is effin ridiculous.
> The plant Herms as a defense mechanism if it thinks it won't survive long enough to finish or won't get pollinated.
> My garden is old school and I don't coddle my plants. I'm rough on em from seed to bud. Only herms I've gotten is from a temperature dip below 40°f.
> Maybe just maybe were being too nice to the plant and making it weak and spoiled from the start. Ill take the hit and experiment on em.


I don't really know shit about breeding but the way I understand it is before man began altering wild cannabis genetics, natural selection occurred and it was "survival of the FITTEST". Now, man takes the seeds from the wild and begins to breed with the most terpene, most trichome, and/or most THC producing plants (things that won't really help the plant in nature) and traits/genes that once made plants strong and consistent, are now recessive and no longer expressed in the phenotypes we like. 

Now this is where "stabilized" genetics come in. All plants can herm. It's how little or how much stress it takes to induce this that makes it hermie prone or not. I would asume that a "hermie prone" plant would just simply require a particular environment or they react to stress from one condition or another they deem unsuitable. 

I just had an air pump die and it took me like 2-3 days to figure it out. I had gu's moondance and DVG gorilla grapes affected. Moondance was fine while the gg turned yellowish and threw some male parts. I feel this is a good example of what I'm talking about. Same conditions, two plants, one stresses and one doesn't. Ones more "hermie prone" than the other..


----------



## morgwar (Sep 3, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> I don't really know shit about breeding but the way I understand it is before man began altering wild cannabis genetics, natural selection occurred and it was "survival of the FITTEST". Now, man takes the seeds from the wild and begins to breed with the most terpene, most trichome, and/or most THC producing plants (things that won't really help the plant in nature) and traits/genes that once made plants strong and consistent, are now recessive and no longer expressed in the phenotypes we like.
> 
> Now this is where "stabilized" genetics come in. All plants can herm. It's how little or how much stress it takes to induce this that makes it hermie prone or not. I would asume that a "hermie prone" plant would just simply require a particular environment or they react to stress from one condition or another they deem unsuitable.
> 
> I just had an air pump die and it took me like 2-3 days to figure it out. I had gu's moondance and DVG gorilla grapes affected. Moondance was fine while the gg turned yellowish and threw some male parts. I feel this is a good example of what I'm talking about. Same conditions, two plants, one stresses and one doesn't. Ones more "hermie prone" than the other..


Yes, selective breeding only lessens the tendency to hermie. It will always be there. 
Cannot be eliminated only controlled.

I see em as difficult to grow plants.
you can dial in to Keep em happy with your environment.but they are avoided due to the extra effort needed.
Not many have the time or patience to coddle a fussy plant. Totally understandable.

Good hunting


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Sep 3, 2017)

3 out of 3 dreamcatcher germed, look healthy..hope there is a female in one of em


----------



## sallygram (Sep 3, 2017)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> 3 out of 3 dreamcatcher germed, look healthy..hope there is a female in one of em


My girls favorite strain.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Hickock is 2 weeks old,'
#5 is a male.99 percent sure its a boy.I found 1 preflower that has the regular piece come up and its a little ball behind it.Almost looks like a claw.Makes sense cause males usually show first.I have another one with a preflower but its still to early to tell if hairs or balls.So so far 1 male out of 9 is the count.Ill keep him another week to make sure 100 percent.He is a nice looking male top left corner but i dont breed with males.Ill reverse a fire ass female and throw that pollen on something else.females are just to easy to reverse.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 3, 2017)

Also on my Scotts OG clones they all are throwing off 2 and 3 leaves.I have never seen this before.I mean all the new leaves are single and 2 leaves.Fukin weird.Only think i can think is i had the mom on 14 hours of light and she started flowering pretty hard when i cut clones from her.I think the clones are confused as hell but i think they will straighten out.Another 4 days there going in the big buckets under Co2 where the shit is gonna get real.


----------



## Feijao (Sep 4, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Also on my Scotts OG clones they all are throwing off 2 and 3 leaves.I have never seen this before.I mean all the new leaves are single and 2 leaves.Fukin weird.Only think i can think is i had the mom on 14 hours of light and she started flowering pretty hard when i cut clones from her.I think the clones are confused as hell but i think they will straighten out.Another 4 days there going in the big buckets under Co2 where the shit is gonna get real.


Typically when I clone from flowering plants there is a short time of "WTF" that goes on with them. Lots of single and dual leave fans are one of them. It all subsides usually within 2 or 3 weeks if the clones were still in the stretch phase.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 4004362
> For those on the fence about copper
> View attachment 4004365
> Keep in mind I'm a pretty rough and tumble grower, organic, soil, crowded as hell.
> That was an easy yeild, you'll likely do better


is that from just 1 plant? Or how many?


----------



## morgwar (Sep 4, 2017)

kds710 said:


> is that from just 1 plant? Or how many?


1 plant.
lol copper was 5 ft tall !


Check out the grow.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/page-8#post-13752142


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 4, 2017)

genuity said:


> These south beach sherb coming along nicely,had 5 gave 1 to my buddy..
> 
> Out of the 4 I got,it like this oneView attachment 4003062
> I think I'm going to top them others, let this one grow out..


How is the sherb doing?


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Well just made my first purchase from GPS so hopefully it was worth it.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 4, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> Well just made my first purchase from GPS so hopefully it was worth it.


What did ya get?


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 4, 2017)

Gu order purple starburst 4 days ago you know when it will ship? Aso when the new drop?


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What did ya get?


You gonna have any awesome sales for labor day


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 4, 2017)

No sales. Just auctions. Enjoy your holiday weekend without a sales pitch from GPS.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

@Gu, Does the nuggets coupon apply to current auction price on those packs? Night Rider runs on the strong side and seems hypnotic at times, a lot of times. This strain dries my mouth on the first hit. 

Copper Chem gonna have some wide leaves at first it seems. 4 Black Gold and 3 Dynamite Diesel will go to flower as soon as floor space is available. A male or two might be nice here somewhere.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> No sales. Just auctions. Enjoy your holiday weekend without a sales pitch from GPS.


Firing up the grill in a couple hours!
I remember Colorado having some great flavored local beef. 
A beer a loaded pipe and a fat juicy porterhouse dripping in garlic butter. 
Loud music daisy dukes and sunscreen
Enjoy your labor day!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

Wonderful Wife loves the Night Rider! Her brother thinks it is very strong. So do I! Lemon and fuel maybe cedar oil.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 4, 2017)

We,re all on Medicare!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What did ya get?


California Cannon for 32 $ and ship.


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What did ya get?


The deputy & hickok haze


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 4, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> The deputy & hickok haze


Growing hickock now.ill keep you updated.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

Day 41 on the 3 Bruce Banner #3 X Monster Cookies I'm growing. 
2 smell of strawberry star burst candy and 1 is a bit skunky but not very stinky.
All 3 have impressive sized colas for week 6 and I expect they will be huge by harvest.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

maxamus1 said:


> The deputy & hickok haze


The Deputy is good stuff. I had phenos range from an OG type to Stardawg dominant. Strawberry Chem funk to Chem skunk.
Strong medicine and nice yield.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

Copper Chem, Garlix, Black Gold, and Gunslinger on day 34. Nothing overly exciting going on yet. 
My Copper Chems have long loose undeveloped colas that resemble the SSSDH X Jack growing in the other room and are nute sensitive with minor clawing from an ec of 1.2
So far the Garlix have the most developed colas.
I'm going to replace the 2 @ 1000 watt Hortilux lights that they've been growing under with 2 @ 1000 watt Nanolux DE later today and expect them to start cranking out some odors soon enough.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 4, 2017)

@Bakersfield got any Deputy pics?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 4, 2017)

Happy Labor Day everybody! A little Doc Holiday #1 goes well with a relaxing day.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Copper Chem, Garlix, Black Gold, and Gunslinger on day 34. Nothing overly exciting going on yet.
> My Copper Chems have long loose undeveloped colas that resemble the SSSDH X Jack growing in the other room and are nute sensitive with minor clawing from an ec of 1.2
> So far the Garlix have the most developed colas.
> I'm going to replace the 2 @ 1000 watt Hortilux lights that they've been growing under with 2 @ 1000 watt Nanolux DE later today and expect them to start cranking out some odors soon enough.



I got a copper pack some months ago and they barely germ'd, the ones that did produced this same airy whispy unruly giant, not keepers. I replaced my pack and found several females and they all grow very differently from the first pack strangely.
Better is for sure, more to their heritage. I dunno wtf happened in that first pack selection, but someone got fired shortly after others experienced the same


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @Bakersfield got any Deputy pics?


The Deputy


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 4, 2017)

Great pics @Bakersfield!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I got a copper pack some months ago and they barely germ'd, the ones that did produced this same airy whispy unruly giant, not keepers. I replaced my pack and found several females and they all grow very differently from the first pack strangely.
> Better is for sure, more to their heritage. I dunno wtf happened in that first pack selection, but someone got fired shortly after others experienced the same


I'm hoping they fill in. 
They stretched well into the 3rd week of flower which tells me that they will run for 10 plus weeks.
They may grow into whoppers.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The Deputy
> View attachment 4005120 View attachment 4005121


That looks fabulous sir!
What did you feed her may I ask? Can't let mine get that big in my 2x3 tent.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm hoping they fill in.
> They stretched well into the 3rd week of flower which tells me that they will run for 10 plus weeks.
> They may grow into whoppers.


The only oddball of the five I started was a big gangly mutant. Got 2 or three times the size of the others and got culled for being atypical. Kind of wish I ran it but no space.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> That looks fabulous sir!
> What did you feed her may I ask? Can't let mine get that big in my 2x3 tent.


Staked up tight she was about 2x2. She would of fit well all alone in a 2x3.
I fed her on General Hydroponics Flora series in pure coco using the Lucas formula supplemented with CaliMagic and fed by drip 6 times daily.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 4, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The only oddball of the five I started was a big gangly mutant. Got 2 or three times the size of the others and got culled for being atypical. Kind of wish I ran it but no space.


I was manhandling them earlier while installing the new lights and the Copper Chems smell bad! 
I detected overtones of mint and pine with undertones of bad breath and dead things.
They haven't even come into their own yet and there is definitely an odor about.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 5, 2017)

Still early but im 99 percent sure #8 and #2 are females and 4 and 5 are males.So i have 5 left hoping for at least 5 females.This is like playing the lottery.The other ones dont have anything to show.I dropped the light cycle down to 18/6 for a couple days.Only 2 are still to small to cut clones.


----------



## Monster Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone ever grown or have bud porn of Tomahawk, Raindance and/or Cookies n Chem? I currently have 2 Tomahawks and 3 Raindance in veg and will be starting some cookies n chem next round. I haven't been able to find anyone posting pictures of these strains.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 5, 2017)

raindance my all time favorite herb. judged next to every cannabis cup winner from every country available.


----------



## Monster Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Looking nice chemphlegm, great username too lol. I hope a get a female out of the 3 I popped. I have never tried a chemdawg yet so I hope I'm in for a treat.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 5, 2017)

Copper Chem keeper
funk, meat, skunk, blood, moth balls, bleach, hard tight buds
day 52


----------



## higher self (Sep 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> raindance my all time favorite herb. judged next to every cannabis cup winner from every country available.
> View attachment 4005335


Know you showed this before but man it just looks soo dank & loving the foxtailing. Raindance is the next target I'm sniping in an auction!!


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 5, 2017)

Golden Nugget 
Day 52


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 5, 2017)

Ended up getting my order today , man are they fast and have excellent customer service. the hickock haze seeds look really good. the California cannon I got 3 white / greenish ones that probably won't germ...I had an issue with premature seeds last order with the cookies n chem but gu took care of that for me. Does any one else seem to get a few premature seeds in a pack here or there or am I the only one. I only paid about 35 bucks for the pack or so , so I'm not complaining. I want to try a few more of his strains but don't want to order them if this is common. 


On a good note I did get 5 dynamites and 5 cookies Germed and started. Hoping to find some gas / sour flavors and smells in those


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 5, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Ended up getting my order today , man are they fast and have excellent customer service. the hickock haze seeds look really good. the California cannon I got 3 white / greenish ones that probably won't germ...I had an issue with premature seeds last order with the cookies n chem but gu took care of that for me. Does any one else seem to get a few premature seeds in a pack here or there or am I the only one. I only paid about 35 bucks for the pack or so , so I'm not complaining. I want to try a few more of his strains but don't want to order them if this is common.
> 
> 
> On a good note I did get 5 dynamites and 5 cookies Germed and started. Hoping to find some gas / sour flavors and smells in those


I have also been serviced well by the company and yes I have received some immature beans. I believe Gu truly strives to send only viable healthy looking seeds and will constantly try to improve in this area. like maybe his outdated purple paisley seed selection machine nods once in awhile or sumpin', maybe needs some grease . 
I get seeds there that pop a root soaking in less than 18 hours so, yeah, he rocks in my book


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 5, 2017)

higher self said:


> Know you showed this before but man it just looks soo dank & loving the foxtailing. Raindance is the next target I'm sniping in an auction!!


that copper chem is finishing soon and I'ma thinking will give Raindance a run for her money. I relly only wanted to keep one solid chem rep, and @ Gu~ stuck me with dozens I fear.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Ended up getting my order today , man are they fast and have excellent customer service. the hickock haze seeds look really good. the California cannon I got 3 white / greenish ones that probably won't germ...I had an issue with premature seeds last order with the cookies n chem but gu took care of that for me. Does any one else seem to get a few premature seeds in a pack here or there or am I the only one. I only paid about 35 bucks for the pack or so , so I'm not complaining. I want to try a few more of his strains but don't want to order them if this is common.
> 
> 
> On a good note I did get 5 dynamites and 5 cookies Germed and started. Hoping to find some gas / sour flavors and smells in those


I have never personally had a problem with premature seeds from Greenpoint. However, I do not open the packs until I decide to pop them, so of the six packs that I've popped they have all looked mature and viable. 1 pack had extra seeds and one pack lacked a seed.


----------



## higher self (Sep 5, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Ended up getting my order today , man are they fast and have excellent customer service. the hickock haze seeds look really good. the California cannon I got 3 white / greenish ones that probably won't germ...I had an issue with premature seeds last order with the cookies n chem but gu took care of that for me. Does any one else seem to get a few premature seeds in a pack here or there or am I the only one. I only paid about 35 bucks for the pack or so , so I'm not complaining. I want to try a few more of his strains but don't want to order them if this is common.
> 
> 
> On a good note I did get 5 dynamites and 5 cookies Germed and started. Hoping to find some gas / sour flavors and smells in those


Those packs may have been made before Gu got one of those machines that sorts out seeds. My 2 single California Cannon seeds looked good. He is defiantly only packing up the best seeds now so you shouldn't have to worry about weak looking seeds imo.



chemphlegm said:


> that copper chem is finishing soon and I'ma thinking will give Raindance a run for her money. I relly only wanted to keep one solid chem rep, and @ Gu~ stuck me with dozens I fear.


I feel you. I'm liking my 91 cross over the Chem D mothball one. The D was a bit too narcotic but I did let it go longer than it needed to because I was seeded & I wanted mature seeds. When I smoke the 91 I can taste that mothball but it's very subtle.

Chem is strong but OG's hit the spot better for me so I'm excited about the California Cannon female I have. Can smell the OG scents when I stem rub.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 5, 2017)

All of my packs remain sealed until ready to run, of those opened I haven't ran into any immature seeds, at least nothing that stuck out enough to recall without looking.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> All of my packs remain sealed until ready to run, of those opened I haven't ran into any immature seeds, at least nothing that stuck out enough to recall without looking.


I'm afraid I'd get my packs mixed up if they were opened and they have a better value for any future trades, if left closed.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 5, 2017)

Well that's good to know maybe just had bad luck ...still want to try raindance, copperchem, dreamcather, purple badlands ...I'll probably pick two from that group and also been trying to track down some of rare dankness rugburn og, I've been dying to find but I cant find a usa Seedbank that has them in stock . also have some purple punch 2.0 and purple starburst that will be going in next when space opens up . Seems like the copper chem has nothing but good reviews so that will probably be on the next order


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 5, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Well that's good to know maybe just had bad luck ...still want to try raindance, copperchem, dreamcather, purple badlands ...I'll probably pick two from that group and also been trying to track down some of rare dankness rugburn og, I've been dying to find but I cant find a usa Seedbank that has them in stock . also have some purple punch 2.0 and purple starburst that will be going in next when space opens up . Seems like the copper chem has nothing but good reviews so that will probably be on the next order


I'll stick up for the Purple Badlands. 

First girl was a top heavy, 20" tall funk monster that I can't quit sampling nightly. Next one re-vegged and she's got 3-4 weeks left.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 5, 2017)

Loving the schwag @Gu~ 
Not sure about candy weed, but gotta try it before you knock it.
Got em PDQ as usual. Thanks man! 

Ps dynamite getting a bit more cerebral. Really unique smell. Some more cure and it may be that diesel I've been looking for.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 5, 2017)

The warning on the side of the pack doesn't seem to be mentioned on the website seed description.
Guess I should have done more homework. 
No biggie, sounds like a great intro to fruity strains lol.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 5, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The warning on the side of the pack doesn't seem to be mentioned on the website seed description.
> Guess I should have done more homework.
> No biggie, sounds like a great intro to fruity strains lol.


Yeah... definitely glad I didn't buy them. If I'm going to spend $100 on a pack of seeds, I want the genetics to be stable.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2017)

Greenpoint's own strains have been rock solid females or males at my house.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

I think they are talking about Purple Starburst from Symbiotic Genetics.

It literally said may be hermie on the side of the package. I don't really understand why that would be included.

Some of these brands are "cool kids brands" I guess that's a cool kids brand move. I'll just keep pumping out the affordable seeds that produce the flame-on


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'll just keep pumping out the affordable seeds that produce the flame-on


Like Raindance x Medicine Man(mr nice) right?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 6, 2017)

will someone tell me why a breeder wouldnt use ethylene to correct this hermie trait once and for all. I used it on Tahoe Og my first one, and every clone since(thousands clone from a clone) have never been confused since. seems like a no brainer to me, unless the sales reputations of hermie seeds is good for the bank?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Like Raindance x Medicine Man(mr nice) right?


Waiting on that clone like.....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 6, 2017)

It only takes 1 stable female of 15 to make that pack worth it. 

Symbiotic was super up front about herm possibilities but released it with warning and an extra 5 seeds because people liked and asked for the packs anyways. 

Odds are there are some fire phenos to be found. Just my $.02.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Waiting on that clone like.....


from me?


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 6, 2017)

What is this ethylene you speak of? Put apples in my grow tent?


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

Like I say, should have done my homework on simbiotic. But a focused garden doesn't need to worry about hermies, if I ever run em ill be real gentle and take my time.
Meanwhile ill be foregoing "cool kids"genetics until I've got the space and patience to weed em out. Ill stick to greenpoint genetics when I buy from greenpoint, until they catch some more level headed breeders.
On another note the ig posts from gu have some kick ass names on those computer screens. Sounds like fun times ahead


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> What is this ethylene you speak of? Put apples in my grow tent?


Reverse
Optic Foliar Switch
Ethephon
Florel
and others too


----------



## Shaggn (Sep 6, 2017)

Score!! Sitting Bull n The Deputy ordered n paid. Peace!!

I forgot to mention the other GPS elites I already bought, Tomahawk, Moondance and Sky-Pilot.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

Purple Starburst in today and mimosa shipped.

We'll see what's up.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

I'd like to carry some Alien, skunk house, and Seedjunky.
Not getting much response through DM, if anyone can find the time to message them that you will buy their seeds listed at Greenpoint. That would help. These people make it extremely difficult to give them money, sheesh


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd like to carry some Alien, skunk house, and Seedjunky.
> Not getting much response through DM, if anyone can find the time to message them that you will buy their seeds listed at Greenpoint. That would help. These people make it extremely difficult to give them money, sheesh


I like that lineup , just add rare dankness and thugpug


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd like to carry some Alien, skunk house, and Seedjunky.
> Not getting much response through DM, if anyone can find the time to message them that you will buy their seeds listed at Greenpoint. That would help. These people make it extremely difficult to give them money, sheesh


I don't know much about them but cabin fever seeds is looking for a retailer to resell his seeds.

Seems to be a lot of little breeders posting on IG, I know hard to say without testing but some of the stuff looks pretty dank. Pretty sure there's got to be a lot of hidden or small time breeders out there putting their love into their breeding.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

as long as they can bring their own hype and I don't have to do it.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

Pisces, Greenbeanz, Jaws, alien would go like hotcakes IMO (from me anyway) lol


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

Alien would for sure fly.
Pice's would do really well with a certain "intheknow" crowd
I'd love to work with Greenbeanz as I really respect Lem, but he needs to push his brand and get out there more. Naming your strains "dogshit" is always a gamble though.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2017)

DVG did alright. What do you guys think of DVG?


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 6, 2017)

I would be up for Pisces or DVG... his new purple vapor looks killer !!

How about Brothers Grimm ??
Or some old school ??


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 6, 2017)

Dvg is good but seed junkie is were it's at! They dropped straight fire today


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 6, 2017)

Seed junky,top dawg,alien


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> DVG did alright. What do you guys think of DVG?


Liked what I've grown from them. Have some Grand Slam V3 in veg.

Love that the rollin papers have the filters!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> DVG did alright. What do you guys think of DVG?


I ordered a pack of false teeth from somewhere else cause all the ones you had were sold out.I still want to get Grand Slam and Grandpas breath.
We have all been asking for rare dank for a while,If there is anyway you could get some of that i wouldnt have to order from overseas.I have been wanting to try the 501st and rugburn for a while.I ran the scotts and found a solid keeper out of 3 plants.Also been wanting to try Archive,Seems like alot of people love his stuff.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 6, 2017)

Got my new C02 system setup today and cut clones off the Hickock Haze,Its been a good day.Went ahead and switched them to 12/12 so well know in a couple weeks what is what.I got 2 off each plant to make sure and just in case i only get 4 or 3 females i have enough to run in my 6 bucket setups.Looking forward to running these.They smell pretty damn good already.

Heres my new setup and i also insulated my DWC buckets so the chiller doesnt run so much.47 gallons in there.I got my Scotts OG keeper clones in there now under CMH 3100's
Ill kill that grow from every angle.Waiting on the clones to straighten out cause i let the mom start flowering and went to get cuts and they was all trying to bud up.I was like fuk it.
 
All the clones are cut,usually get roots on the 8th day
 

And the girls.


----------



## hantastic1 (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Alien would for sure fly.
> Pice's would do really well with a certain "intheknow" crowd
> I'd love to work with Greenbeanz as I really respect Lem, but he needs to push his brand and get out there more. Naming your strains "dogshit" is always a gamble though.


I agree, Greenbeanz got the fire too!


----------



## morgwar (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm really impressed with how greenpoint plants take to cloning. Every cut I made took root in 5 to 10 days and this was my first try at it. 
The copper I grew lives on, lazily in the window next to her male. 
Waiting on me to build em a proper cabin lol.


----------



## Purple veins (Sep 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> DVG did alright. What do you guys think of DVG?


I really like my dvg gear I got from #greenpoint ...false teeth,citrus farmer,foul mouth and grandpas breath.love those gold nuggets.thanks Gu


----------



## Purple veins (Sep 6, 2017)

I have copper chem... stardawg bx1...jelly pie among many others. Time to get cracking!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Got my new C02 system setup today and cut clones off the Hickock Haze,Its been a good day.Went ahead and switched them to 12/12 so well know in a couple weeks what is what.I got 2 off each plant to make sure and just in case i only get 4 or 3 females i have enough to run in my 6 bucket setups.Looking forward to running these.They smell pretty damn good already.
> 
> Heres my new setup and i also insulated my DWC buckets so the chiller doesnt run so much.47 gallons in there.I got my Scotts OG keeper clones in there now under CMH 3100's
> Ill kill that grow from every angle.Waiting on the clones to straighten out cause i let the mom start flowering and went to get cuts and they was all trying to bud up.I was like fuk it.
> ...



My man!! some sweet growing space there good job!!
makes mine look like a scruffy greenhouse


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Alien would for sure fly.
> Pice's would do really well with a certain "intheknow" crowd
> I'd love to work with Greenbeanz as I really respect Lem, but he needs to push his brand and get out there more. Naming your strains "dogshit" is always a gamble though.



Boston genetics...is support them and try some of their stuff also dirty water organiccs is another Boston company that has a pretty solid lineup . 

Have tried the brandy wine from dvg and thought it was pretty good but it's not my preference in taste and smell ...I'm into those rotten skubky diesel type strains


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

I might have a three way soon, would @Gu broker my beans?

*Raindance x Tahoe Og Kush x Medicine Man
*
I have the results from the Tahoe Og Kush X Medicine Man ....waiting on some Copper Chems to make a final choice between her and Raindance(my current dirty sock rotten tooth dead skunk sexy sticky bitch love)


----------



## dySSyd (Sep 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd like to carry some Alien, skunk house, and Seedjunky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I might have a three way soon, would @Gu broker my beans?
> 
> *Raindance x Tahoe Og Kush x Medicine Man
> *
> I have the results from the Tahoe Og Kush X Medicine Man ....waiting on some Copper Chems to make a final choice between her and Raindance(my current dirty sock rotten tooth dead skunk sexy sticky bitch love)


Lol


----------



## greendiamond9 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mantis enjoying a snack on a Hibernate.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 7, 2017)

If I was @gu I would get them dope ass female cuts from sackmasta flex of all the greenpoint gear he has been running and reverse them to males and back cross to the original strain he crossed.every seed would be fire.thats just how I would do it.regulars are ok but more choices of fems would be better.malez take up so much space and we would have guaranteed females to pick.from


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> If I was @gu I would get them dope ass female cuts from sackmasta flex of all the greenpoint gear he has been running and reverse them to males and back cross to the original strain he crossed.every seed would be fire.thats just how I would do it.regulars are ok but more choices of fems would be better.malez take up so much space and we would have guaranteed females to pick.from


He already said fems of the Wild West series are coming. Also imo regs are the best & you got way more space than me lol! I still wouldn't mind some fems to squeeze in between the regs.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 7, 2017)

hippies with red lights can tell male from female seeds i hear....


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 7, 2017)

Lets hope sackmastaflex is safe from Irma


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> He already said fems of the Wild West series are coming. Also imo regs are the best & you got way more space than me lol! I still wouldn't mind some fems to squeeze in between the regs.


I prefer regs myself ...maybe it's just the way I am but I think you getter better plants from regular seeds and typically stay awat from fems...did gu give any information on when the next release is dropping . October is a month with 3 paydays in it for me since I'm bi weekly


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 7, 2017)

Late Sept is release date on new stuff. Already harvesting the seeds. 

Halloween is the notorious 666 sale. 
66.6% off orders over $666


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Late Sept is release date on new stuff. Already harvesting the seeds.
> 
> Halloween is the notorious 666 sale.
> 66.6% off orders over $666


No no... notorious.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Late Sept is release date on new stuff. Already harvesting the seeds.
> 
> Halloween is the notorious 666 sale.
> 66.6% off orders over $666


Now straight up thats a deal.I will definitly be looking out for that one.


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'd like to carry some Alien, skunk house, and Seedjunky.
> Not getting much response through DM, if anyone can find the time to message them that you will buy their seeds listed at Greenpoint. That would help. These people make it extremely difficult to give them money, sheesh


Those three would be a great addition to your site. All three bring the fire.


----------



## cookie master (Sep 8, 2017)

your wife smokes alot...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> hippies with red lights can tell male from female seeds i hear....


How did you know that?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 8, 2017)

hillbill said:


> How did you know that?


I read that in my first grow bible. Jorge Cervantes quoted it, believed it too. 
he directed me to a retraction he made shortly after printing when I emailed him on it. I forgave him.
Had I seen/heard even one of his video's first I would have skipped over him to Rosenthal.


----------



## EGrower (Sep 8, 2017)

greendiamond9 said:


> Mantis enjoying a snack on a Hibernate.
> View attachment 4006630


Hey man what are those little white dots on the leaves?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 8, 2017)

Pioneer Kush, Purple Mountain Majesty and California Cannon are in the house! Safe, sound and fast!


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 8, 2017)

Shipping tickets for the preorder go out yet, I didn't get one? I can pay by card but would prefer to send $


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Late Sept is release date on new stuff. Already harvesting the seeds.
> 
> Halloween is the notorious 666 sale.
> 66.6% off orders over $666


Ecsd x copper chem sounds real good


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 9, 2017)

Here is the only one i can be 100 percent sure about but wanted to ask you guys before i kill it.I think this ones a male.Im pretty sure its a male.#5.The rest its still too early to tell.A couple i suspect but this one is really showing off.It is a real pretty plant too but i dont fool with males whatsoever.

Edit : I chopped it and put it in trash.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 9, 2017)

Male


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Here is the only one i can be 100 percent sure about but wanted to ask you guys before i kill it.I think this ones a male.Im pretty sure its a male.#5.The rest its still too early to tell.A couple i suspect but this one is really showing off.It is a real pretty plant too but i dont fool with males whatsoever.
> 
> Edit : I chopped it and put it in trash.
> 
> View attachment 4008005


looks boy, but you can let them flower more without risk. 
a week before they open its really obvious, so you got time to be sure its pure boy and not just confused.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2017)

Would like to see a new male donor but am enjoying Stardawg crosses as they seem substantially and still subtly different from each other. 

3 Dynamite Diesel just popped into flower tent and 3 Black Gold waiting for me to chop something and give them room in there. Also 4 Copper Chem seedlings. 

Night Rider getting very high reviews among friends and family. Second round for me with Black Gold, another favorite of mine.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 10, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Would like to see a new male donor but am enjoying Stardawg crosses as they seem substantially and still subtly different from each other.
> 
> 3 Dynamite Diesel just popped into flower tent and 3 Black Gold waiting for me to chop something and give them room in there. Also 4 Copper Chem seedlings.
> 
> Night Rider getting very high reviews among friends and family. Second round for me with Black Gold, another favorite of mine.


Just started soaking 5 night riders.


----------



## higher self (Sep 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Here is the only one i can be 100 percent sure about but wanted to ask you guys before i kill it.I think this ones a male.Im pretty sure its a male.#5.The rest its still too early to tell.A couple i suspect but this one is really showing off.It is a real pretty plant too but i dont fool with males whatsoever.
> 
> Edit : I chopped it and put it in trash.
> 
> View attachment 4008005


Yeah that's a male for sure. I'm looking for males myself but culling a lot as I'm looking for a real standout.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 10, 2017)

higher self said:


> Yeah that's a male for sure. I'm looking for males myself but culling a lot as I'm looking for a real standout.


This was a really nice male.Even started to alternate nodes on the tops and and was the prettiest plant i had.Looked like a female in the structure but either way i dont fool with males.I can reverse a proven female into kate jenner as fast as male can grow balls.


----------



## higher self (Sep 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> This was a really nice male.Even started to alternate nodes on the tops and and was the prettiest plant i had.Looked like a female in the structure but either way i dont fool with males.I can reverse a proven female into kate jenner as fast as male can grow balls.


I feel you my next pollen chuck will be using reversed pollen. Honestly I don't think chucking with reversed pollen from proven females will automatically lead to dank progeny. 

IMO It's just easier to assume your going to automatically have fire because both females were keepers. When thinking about fems I see the reversed pollen the same as the male it could be a hit or a miss which is why testing would still be needed

I'll probably make fems for a good few rounds but saving room for standout males mainly my sativa boys.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 10, 2017)

Moondance around 7 weeks. Awesome stink, frosty, good structure. Can't wait to chop this one..


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 10, 2017)

Gorgeous


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 11, 2017)

Hickock Haze
I suspect 5 of these 8 are females and the other 2 are to early to tell.The 1 i think is another male.Ill be happy with 6 females out of 9 seeds that sprouted.I hate this waiting game.All these plants take up so much space just to throw half of them in the trash including the clones that go with them.
Clones do look good though.I can tell roots will start coming through any day now.I think im onthe 4th day and usually see them around the 6th to the 8th.#4 plant is my favorite and im really hoping its a girl.I just like the structure of the plant and feel like it would produce the way i want.Only time will tell.

Gotta give props to @Gu for fixing my order that got mixed up.He sent me some new packs to replace the ones i didnt get so Dynamite D is next on my to do list.


My Scotts OG are finally growing.Cut the clones 2 weeks into flower and they are taking forever to grow.It was a mistake on a shitty timer in my mom closet so now its costing me extra time but they are finally going.Took me an hour to cut back all the garbage cause they was like bushes.Had multiple double tops and just crazy shit.I scrog grow so thats not what im looking for.Anyone who is growing in the open would probably get off on them kinda plants lol.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 11, 2017)

The auction prices are not going down


----------



## ray098 (Sep 11, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> Moondance around 7 weeks. Awesome stink, frosty, good structure. Can't wait to chop this one..
> 
> View attachment 4008534 View attachment 4008533


Looks good does it smell like cookies or is it more of the chem d smell


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 11, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Looks good does it smell like cookies or is it more of the chem d smell


It's got its own thing going on for sure. It's milder on the Terps than any chems I've grown or sampled. It's a cookies vibe but when you really get in there and crack a bud open you get some of the rancid chem essence. Mild yet complex. Can't wait to see what a good cure will do to it. I kept clones so if she's good I'll hang on to her.

I have another pheno that's a little different no purple fading on that one yet, more compact structure and appears to be taking a little longer to finish. But the stank is relatively similar between the two. I'll try and throw up a pic of that one.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 11, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> It's got its owyield thing going on for sure. It's milder on the Terps than any chems I've grown or sampled. It's a cookies vibe but when you really get in there and crack a bud open you get some of the rancid chem essence. Mild yet complex. Can't wait to see what a good cure will do to it. I kept clones so if she's good I'll hang on to her.
> 
> I have another pheno that's a little different no purple fading on that one yet, more compact structure and appears to be taking a little longer to finish. But the stank is relatively similar between the two. I'll try and throw up a pic of that one.


I just got mine today will pop some when i get more space how is the yield looking


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 11, 2017)

Oops. Mimosa been sitting in my po box for a few days. I should probably grab that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 11, 2017)

Hickock Haze clones are starting to root.4th day so I suspect by tomorrow and the next day they all will have roots.Need to get the moms sexed so i can put the female clones in DWC.Things are about to get going now real soon.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 11, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I just got mine today will pop some when i get more space how is the yield looking


One looks great in the yield. The other not so much. Ones got more spear like buds and the other is slower growing and smaller golf ball nugs that just haven't stacked as well. Man they both smell good though.. One grew much better from seed but the clones from both seem really vigorous so I'm keeping both one more round til I get a solid smoke sample from both phenos before I let one or both go. I have a lot of Gu gear to get through. They seem rad tho and I don't know anyone else who's got em going.

Here's the other one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 11, 2017)

1 confirmed girl out of 9 and some of the others are starting to look like male.oh well.1 or 2 females I'll throw em all away cause not even worth a pheno hunt.
Here's my 1 female so far


----------



## vic_uk (Sep 12, 2017)

vic_uk said:


> Very impressed with vigour on these GP. 18 Days in Cookies & Chem on the left, Bandit on the right. The Cookies has a distinct stink to it already....fingers crossed they ain't dudes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003374 View attachment 4003375


Pahh.......Cookies is definatly a full dick swinging dude....and the Bandit is looking like one too! Ahh well thems the chances you take. Lets hope the Night Rider is a lady.... 

If i had room I'd be grabbing some pollen as they smell top $.....as it is they will be getting turned into worm food


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 12, 2017)

Woah. I grabbed a pack of the hickock too an I would never be able to throw out the females even if I only found one.



Heisengrow said:


> 1 confirmed girl out of 9 and some of the others are starting to look like male.oh well.1 or 2 females I'll throw em all away cause not even worth a pheno hunt.
> Here's my 1 female so far
> View attachment 4008994


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 12, 2017)

atomicDETH said:


> Woah. I grabbed a pack of the hickock too an I would never be able to throw out the females even if I only found one.


I grow in recirculating dwc.i have 6 bucket setups and 1 3 bucket.i would at least need 2 phenos and clone of either to go in the 3.growing just 1 out of 9 wouldn't be worth the electricity and water it takes plus time.i would rather hunt at least 3 to be honest


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 12, 2017)

Pretty happy with my five little Purple Badlands, a tad over two weeks old....

I did lose one as a Seedling though, thinking I up potted too quickly...


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 12, 2017)

Yeah shits about to get real.#1 is my girl so far.Shes the only one im 100 percent sure on so i dropped her clones in today.I always make a backup so i put them both in.I made 1 more last night in case i dont get any more females at least i can run the 3 clones in my 3 bucket setup.If i get 3 females ill just run the 3 in the 3 bucket or more than 3 would be awesome so i can run them in my other setups.Anyway about to see what these Hickock Hazes are all about.I guarntee if they are special ill bring it out in them.600WHID pushing 540PPM right now and CO2.gonna play it by ear and feel them out.I noticed the moms had slight claw when i added nutes in Soil,so they might be sensitive.DWC will let me get em right.Theyll stay in the tote till they out grow it than its on to the bigger shit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 12, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> One looks great in the yield. The other not so much. Ones got more spear like buds and the other is slower growing and smaller golf ball nugs that just haven't stacked as well. Man they both smell good though.. One grew much better from seed but the clones from both seem really vigorous so I'm keeping both one more round til I get a solid smoke sample from both phenos before I let one or both go. I have a lot of Gu gear to get through. They seem rad tho and I don't know anyone else who's got em going.
> 
> Here's the other one.
> View attachment 4008860View attachment 4008861


 Nice buds and nice avatar.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone else here sprout Hickock yet?Im down to 4 plants and only 1 female for sure.The other 3 starting to look like male.Im having the worst fucking luck with these seeds..I think #3 might be a female but its getting the classic claw look on the preflower like the other 2,Going on 6th day now of 12/12 so i should have definite answers by mid next week.All the rest were males no doubt.They got disposed of accordingly.Seems like the males seem to pop out first anyway.If i was looking for males i would have 8 females and 1 male with the luck im having.
I just put 12 DVG False Teeth in water so i can take a break from this bullshit.Good thing i have 3 clones of #1 so i can at least grow 1 hickock lol.Never know she might be fire.


----------



## cookie master (Sep 13, 2017)

vic_uk said:


> Pahh.......Cookies is definatly a full dick swinging dude....and the Bandit is looking like one too! Ahh well thems the chances you take. Lets hope the Night Rider is a lady....
> 
> If i had room I'd be grabbing some pollen as they smell top $.....as it is they will be getting turned into worm food


Thanks for the compliment 
"Cookies is definatly a full dick swinging dude"


----------



## cookie master (Sep 13, 2017)

My dog is a bigger dick swinger than me, and shes a bitch.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 13, 2017)

I've got about 3 packs of hickock. Only vegged out two plants which had to be culled along with most of my garden. So I couldn't speak for hickock. But I have grown GTH x the white and I can only expect great things from GTH x stardawg. Everyone wanted the ghost leaning phenos of GTH but the chem leaning phenos of it would be much more interesting


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 13, 2017)

Gonna have to pull my bodega bubblegum inside cause of weather. Looks like I'll have a chance to snap some pics tonight. About 6 weeks in flower


----------



## higher self (Sep 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I've got about 3 packs of hickock. Only vegged out two plants which had to be culled along with most of my garden. So I couldn't speak for hickock. But I have grown GTH x the white and I can only expect great things from GTH x stardawg. Everyone wanted the ghost leaning phenos of GTH but the chem leaning phenos of it would be much more interesting


Only reason why I haven't picked up some Hickock is because I have some GTH x Rugburn OG that I probably should get to soon.

I did snipe a pack of The Deputy for $16 last night.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 13, 2017)

discontinued giveaways right now!!!


----------



## Feijao (Sep 13, 2017)

So, I have lots of GPS seeds. Too many to pop anytime soon. Do you guys think picking up a couple of packs of NightRider would be worth the time and space? Any finished reviews of this strain?

Thanks a lot GPS crew!


----------



## Doc13 (Sep 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> Only reason why I haven't picked up some Hickock is because I have some GTH x Rugburn OG that I probably should get to soon.
> 
> I did snipe a pack of The Deputy for $16 last night.


Ah, so that was you! I was watching them, and when I was getting ready to scoop them up we had a (minor) family emergency. When I came back shortly after, they were gone. 

I hope you...




grow enormous and satisfying buds that make you incredibly happy!


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 13, 2017)

Had to get one more pack 
The deputy just couldnt not get the banner before is discontinued 
Only one i wanted and left to late was skypilot oh well cant have them all lol


----------



## the gnome (Sep 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> DVG did alright. What do you guys think of DVG?


i picked 5-6 paks DVG from you
everything was bomb and everyone loved foul mouth, the taste set the hook deep lol, 
thats all they want til it was gone.
GPB had some real gems, colors went from reddish-purp to lime green and all caked in resin.
pheno 4 was a green one but it was barely visible with all white/resin, fantastic.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i picked 5-6 paks DVG from you
> everything was bomb and everyone loved foul mouth, thats all they were asking for til it was gone.
> GPB had some real gems, colors went from reddish-purp to lime green and all caked in resin.
> pheno 4 was a green one but it was barely visible with all white/resin, fantastic.


Just popped 12 false teeth to give these a break after thus last fiasco.1 female.out of 9.


----------



## higher self (Sep 13, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Ah, so that was you! I was watching them, and when I was getting ready to scoop them up we had a (minor) family emergency. When I came back shortly after, they were gone.
> 
> I hope you...
> 
> ...




Thanks bud! I'll be hoping for one of those dank strawberry pheno's.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gonna have to pull my bodega bubblegum inside cause of weather. Looks like I'll have a chance to snap some pics tonight. About 6 weeks in flower


How she growing for ya? I got one I just put in flower. The growth was and is real robust, thick stems and a definite indica. What kind of smells is she throwing down?


----------



## the gnome (Sep 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gonna have to pull my bodega bubblegum inside cause of weather. Looks like I'll have a chance to snap some pics tonight. About 6 weeks in flower


really looking forward to seeing those pics, bodega is on a short get list.
every bubbagum cross Ive run was very popular,
mosca has a killer version, best Ive run.


----------



## kingzt (Sep 13, 2017)

Is anyone running the 92 og series yet. I got some mojito mint that is waiting to be popped but just want to see what to expect


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2017)

Feijao said:


> So, I have lots of GPS seeds. Too many to pop anytime soon. Do you guys think picking up a couple of packs of NightRider would be worth the time and space? Any finished reviews of this strain?
> 
> Thanks a lot GPS crew!


Night Rider is damn good and will yield decently. Not one bad thing to say about it.


----------



## Purple veins (Sep 13, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Just popped 12 false teeth to give these a break after thus last fiasco.1 female.out of 9.


Won't be disappointed . .I pooped 5 ended up with 3 ladies 2 very colorful and tasty caked up cake ....1ogkb mutant that had frosty pea sized buds lol.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> i picked 5-6 paks DVG from you
> everything was bomb and everyone loved foul mouth, the taste set the hook deep lol,
> thats all they want til it was gone.
> GPB had some real gems, colors went from reddish-purp to lime green and all caked in resin.
> pheno 4 was a green one but it was barely visible with all white/resin, fantastic.


What did the foul mouth smell and taste like


----------



## Cannagetasmoke (Sep 13, 2017)

Popped 5 purple badlands 48 hours ago and looking for a bit more info on the strain, 5/5 popped and looking good, just hoping I get at least 1 fem


----------



## Craigson (Sep 13, 2017)

2 for 2 on the Bodega Bubblegum.
First to pop out of 6 strains


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 13, 2017)

killed a shuteye x stardawg (I think i overwatered) baby and just popped another. It shed it's shell in 24 hours in paper towel. If I can just get through the baby stages! the last one that I killed stunk a lot on the stem rub at 5 inches tall


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 13, 2017)

Just got a killer deal on his "discontinued" gear sale... I-95 x Stardawg and Lemon G x Stardawg for less than $60/shipped.

I have a half pack of TK x Stardawg in veg right now and they are super stanky in veg. Out of Karma's Headbanger and Bodhi's Wifi43 x Snow lotus, the TK stardawg is putting off the best smells.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2017)

Another boy.down to 2 left with 1 confirmed female.the other 1 is looking male to also but still to early to tell.has the split leaf and the spades but I'm still holding out the other one might be female but it's still being stubborn as fuck.out of a full pack 1 female.no wonder them bitches got discontinued.i wouldn't take another pack if they was free.a month of wasted space and electricity.
.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Another boy.down to 2 left with 1 confirmed female.the other 1 is looking male to also but still to early to tell.has the split leaf and the spades but I'm still holding out the other one might be female but it's still being stubborn as fuck.out of a full pack 1 female.no wonder them bitches got discontinued.i wouldn't take another pack if they was free.a month of wasted space and electricity.
> .


You must be the most unlucky grower I have heard of, with 1 confirmed female out of a whole pack of seeds and the way you carry on about it, meh.

I get that you make money off your crop so do yourself a favor and drive to Colorado or Cali and pick up some clone only strains, if you need guaranteed results. It's not that hard.

My personal worst with Greenpoint strains has been Black Gold, with 3 females from a pack, not too good, right?
Most of the Greenpoint seed packs have leaned in favor of the females.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> You must be the most unlucky grower I have heard of, with 1 confirmed female out of a whole pack of seeds and the way you carry on about it, meh.
> 
> I get that you make money off your crop so do yourself a favor and drive to Colorado or Cali and pick up some clone only strains, if you need guaranteed results. It's not that hard.
> 
> ...


How about I buy a pack of seeds and get more than 1 female.that would be awesome as shit huh.i would be happy with 2 females.oh guess what.number 2 is a fukin male.so I'm down to 1 and 4 now hoping 4 is a female lol.this shit is comical.call it bad luck whatever shit happens.
I could drive but I don't want no diseases or mites or any of that crap back in my garden.i would rather get a pack of seeds and get more than 1 female lol.just putting this out here cause this strain was the least talked about and i was curious if anyone else had this issue with hickock.
Check out this turd.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2017)

Trust me man shit sucks.especially when I got bad ass rooted clones I'm pulling up that I know in 3 weeks would be killing it.maybe I'll get the luck back on my next pack.
Number 2 just got snatched lol.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 14, 2017)

Feijao said:


> So, I have lots of GPS seeds. Too many to pop anytime soon. Do you guys think picking up a couple of packs of NightRider would be worth the time and space? Any finished reviews of this strain?
> 
> Thanks a lot GPS crew!


I wont revisit KR for years , too much hotter fire in them sacks


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I wont revisit KR for years , too much hotter fire in them sacks


The Night Rider with a "K" is awesome at my house as I am working through the first plant with friends and family. Good yield with slap face potency. Smells good and tastes good and burns to nothing but a tiny bit of white, super light ash. Way to smelly to carry a loaded Vapor Genie around.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 14, 2017)

2/4 males in veg from Black Gold and 1/3 female from Dynamite Diesel in flower tent. Over time Greenpoint has been about 50%. Germination has been 9/10 or better. Potency on what I have flowered seems as good as any and better than most. 

I,be only completed Black Gold, Hibernate and Night Rider but at the moment @Gu is my preferred US breeder.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

BODEGA BUBBLEGUM.
my camera is trash but she is fire. smells are diesel, sour rotten fruit, and a mix of floral notes.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

kingzt said:


> How she growing for ya? I got one I just put in flower. The growth was and is real robust, thick stems and a definite indica. What kind of smells is she throwing down?


She stretched an extra week past my bubblegum diesels. Very bushy... But I also top and defoliate for side growth


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

I've got 5 copper chem and 1 key west cbd og in veg right now indoors. Once they get a wee bit bigger I'll show them off


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2017)

Well I planted 11 seeds on hickock and 9 sprouted and got 1 female out of 9.i just tossed #4.boy all day.i sent an email to gu telling him I know it wasn't his fault and I just got unlucky and he said that it was discovered and it is propabale that some strains produced slightly more males and vise versa.not sure if this was the case with hickock or maybe I just had shitty luck and got more males.the 2 that didn't sprout could have been females and would have given me 3 but I'll never know.he.offered to take care of me which is cool of him and is still the reason I still support greenpoint.the dude cares about his customers I got to give him that.he also said he wished more guys if they had issues like mine would let him know so he can figure it out or get to a resolve.maybe plants that lean to a higher male ratio can be 15 pack instead of the normal 11 i dont know.i can tell u if I was looking for a male I tossed out 1 #5 that would have definitely made the cut.he was growing multiole balls at 3 weeks and really stood out as a vigorous plant.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> BODEGA BUBBLEGUM.
> my camera is trash but she is fire. smells are diesel, sour rotten fruit, and a mix of floral notes.View attachment 4010168View attachment 4010170View attachment 4010171View attachment 4010172


Sweet Jesus! Now I have to get a pack of them Bodega Bubble Gums.
I've never grown Bubble Gum but I always associated it with the slow growth of Sour Bubble.
Are they vigorous?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Well I planted 11 seeds on hickock and 9 sprouted and got 1 female out of 9.i just tossed #4.boy all day.i sent an email to gu telling him I know it wasn't his fault and I just got unlucky and he said that it was discovered and it is propabale that some strains produced slightly more males and vise versa.not sure if this was the case with hickock or maybe I just had shitty luck and got more males.the 2 that didn't sprout could have been females and would have given me 3 but I'll never know.he.offered to take care of me which is cool of him and is still the reason I still support greenpoint.the dude cares about his customers I got to give him that.he also said he wished more guys if they had issues like mine would let him know so he can figure it out or get to a resolve.maybe plants that lean to a higher male ratio can be 15 pack instead of the normal 11 i dont know.i can tell u if I was looking for a male I tossed out 1 #5 that would have definitely made the cut.he was growing multiole balls at 3 weeks and really stood out as a vigorous plant.



His customer service is top notch. I had some seeds that were green and he took care of it for me . Out of the 4 packs I have gotten from him I had about 5 premature green seeds. The hickock and dynamite were real hewlthy, the cookies and chem and California cannon had a couple bad ones in each but I'm 12-12 with germing however none have shown sex yet it's still early. But the customer service goes along way


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2017)

M


Bstndutchy said:


> His customer service is top notch. I had some seeds that were green and he took care of it for me . Out of the 4 packs I have gotten from him I had about 5 premature green seeds. The hickock and dynamite were real hewlthy, the cookies and chem and California cannon had a couple bad ones in each but I'm 12-12 with germing however none have shown sex yet it's still early. But the customer service goes along way


Keep us posted on trhe hickock sexing


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 14, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sweet Jesus! Now I have to get a pack of them Bodega Bubble Gums.
> I've never grown Bubble Gum but I always associated it with the slow growth of Sour Bubble.
> Are they vigorous?


Quite vigorous my friend. It didn't want to stop expanding once flowering was induced. I'm impressed... should yield very well!! More pics as she fattens up


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Well I planted 11 seeds on hickock and 9 sprouted and got 1 female out of 9.i just tossed #4.boy all day.i sent an email to gu telling him I know it wasn't his fault and I just got unlucky and he said that it was discovered and it is propabale that some strains produced slightly more males and vise versa.not sure if this was the case with hickock or maybe I just had shitty luck and got more males.the 2 that didn't sprout could have been females and would have given me 3 but I'll never know.he.offered to take care of me which is cool of him and is still the reason I still support greenpoint.the dude cares about his customers I got to give him that.he also said he wished more guys if they had issues like mine would let him know so he can figure it out or get to a resolve.maybe plants that lean to a higher male ratio can be 15 pack instead of the normal 11 i dont know.i can tell u if I was looking for a male I tossed out 1 #5 that would have definitely made the cut.he was growing multiole balls at 3 weeks and really stood out as a vigorous plant.



I did a pack of chinook haze and only 3 popped. And of course all 3 were male. Kinda disappointed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> BODEGA BUBBLEGUM.
> my camera is trash but she is fire. smells are diesel, sour rotten fruit, and a mix of floral notes.View attachment 4010168View attachment 4010170View attachment 4010171View attachment 4010172


Nice, just popped 5 bodega's. I'm psyched to see your fire.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 14, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I did a pack of chinook haze and only 3 popped. And of course all 3 were male. Kinda disappointed.[/QUOTE
> Soaked 4 Hickok haze and one popped so far.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 14, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I've had a rough year germinating in 2017. Might be the times. Seems uncommonly common this year. With great genetics too


Thats odd, I'm having a rough time too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 14, 2017)

It was more in the end of winter that like 60% damped off on me or never germed. Last batch including GPS was 100%. Go figure.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 14, 2017)

3 for 3 females on pioneer kush and just scored a pack of moondance for 30 bucks.


----------



## Noinch (Sep 14, 2017)

So these finally arrived, ordered them on the 18th of last month, was getting a bit nervous they were never going to get here but so stoked they did


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 14, 2017)

Who is growing the south beach sherb that Gu- had?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 15, 2017)

Took the 1 female Hickock and potted her up in Dirt.No sense in running a bunch of the same plant without knowing what its about.Ill let her grow out big enough to cut a clone off when im ready.Went 12 for 12 on False Teeth germination and opened a pack of Dynamite D .To my surprise there was 13 seeds in there so i just planted them all.Maybe my luck is finally turning around.


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 15, 2017)

Golden Nugget Day 62..
patiently waiting on it, but i
think, it will go another 62.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 15, 2017)

Noinch said:


> So these finally arrived, ordered them on the 18th of last month, was getting a bit nervous they were never going to get here but so stoked they did
> View attachment 4010620


you in Tokyo or sumpin? wtf took so long?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 15, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden Nugget Day 62..
> patiently waiting on it, but i
> think, it will go another 62.
> 
> ...


was gonna grab them last nite cheap, wish I had now.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

Gotta say dynamite is sour as hell, lots of fuel, just unholy! The cures going well.


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 15, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> was gonna grab them last nite cheap, wish I had now.


I have yet to find out what's good in this pack until I have smoked it, but I too was looking at that second pack debating.as I did not take cuts of the first pic pheno posted. The smell is just superb sativa leaning, very disappointed, it was the only pheno I did not take a cut from.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 15, 2017)

I popped three of the 4/20 freebie night riders a while back and had one show male early and one more male show tonight. I'm hoping I get one female but it is what it is.. I got atleast 7 more seeds to try and find one. This one male had crazy vigor. I popped like 9 seeds at the same time and this guy outgrew everything by a long shot. Stinks pretty good too. I almost feel bad killing it but I have no place for males at the moment.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> View attachment 4011100 I popped three of the 4/20 freebie night riders a while back and had one show male early and one more male show tonight. I'm hoping I get one female but it is what it is.. I got atleast 7 more seeds to try and find one. This one male had crazy vigor. I popped like 9 seeds at the same time and this guy outgrew everything by a long shot. Stinks pretty good too. I almost feel bad killing it but I have no place for males at the moment.


Take a clone throw it in water on the window sill. Make great houseplants just keep a light on him past 14 hrs


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Gotta say dynamite is sour as hell, lots of fuel, just unholy! The cures going well.


Just what I wanted to hear hopefully I'll find one real sour pheno in the ones I popped


----------



## morgwar (Sep 15, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Just what I wanted to hear hopefully I'll find one real sour pheno in the ones I popped


Out of 4 there werent any phenos, all the same scent. I just picked the 2 healthiest.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 15, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Out of 4 there werent any phenos, all the same scent. I just picked the 2 healthiest.


Hopefully I'll be as lucky as you then


----------



## Noinch (Sep 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you in Tokyo or sumpin? wtf took so long?


Western Australia


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 16, 2017)

Noinch said:


> Western Australia


that 'splains it. @ Gu~ is off the hook


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 16, 2017)

Still looking forward to tomahawks.best plant I've seen on this whole 222 page thread was Bob's tomahawk.ive seen a few other nice ones but his looked real nice.im really looking forward to this next hunt.10 false teeth made it and the dynamite are just now coming up


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Cookies N Chem - Greenpoint Seeds
Cookies N Cream(Gu~ cut) x Stardawg


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 16, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Cookies N Chem - Greenpoint Seeds


And of course the ones gu shows off all look good.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Ace High - Greenpoint Seeds
(Ohio Lemon G-13 x Stardawg)


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 16, 2017)

Is the 66.6% off 666 only valid for Halloween or is it the month of October


----------



## morgwar (Sep 16, 2017)

@Gu~. I saw that polar bear x tres sis for sale on oregon green seeds. Is there a chance of seeing the tres sis in any future crosses? 
Be real nice crossed to gorrila glue if its a male.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Is the 66.6% off 666 only valid for Halloween or is it the month of October


The 666 Sale will be at the end of October. 
The new releases will take up the end of Sept (next week) thru the middle of October

First up, released Thursday Sept 21
Sundance Kid
(Sunset Sherbet x Stardawg)


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

morgwar said:


> ...Is there a chance of seeing the tres sis...


Nope


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 16, 2017)

wtf is that pissy sex kitty litter stench coming from this Jamoka lol. I havent harvested it yet but the stink stayed on my face strong, like, well, you know.....
have you tried a Jamoka only oil yet? wonder if that carries through strong, 
I put a Jamoka finger in my wifes nose this morning, the look was priceless...... almost not funny she said.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ...I put a Jamoka finger in my wifes nose this morning, the look was priceless...... almost not funny she said.


I would hate if jamoka was the reason your marriage deteriorated.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 16, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I would hate if jamoka was the reason your marriage deteriorated.


nah, it was like a threesome for us, without having to tell my sister to go away afterwards


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 16, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> And of course the ones gu shows off all look good.


Why would anyone show bad examples? lol


----------



## hillbill (Sep 16, 2017)

Hoping to get a girl from 4 Black Gold. So far 2 boys that I pulled and 1 that looks like a bro also. May have a female Dynamite Diesel but it is a secret so far after 10 days flower time. Copper Chem slow so far seedling but this grower may have something to do with it.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Gu will you be drop in multiple strains or just one at a time


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 16, 2017)

Probably a few at a time, but not all at once.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks are these strains here to stay or is it just a single time to drop thank you for your time


----------



## typoerror (Sep 16, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The 666 Sale will be at the end of October.
> The new releases will take up the end of Sept (next week) thru the middle of October
> 
> First up, released Thursday Sept 21
> ...


you may as well put a pack aside for me...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 16, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The 666 Sale will be at the end of October.
> The new releases will take up the end of Sept (next week) thru the middle of October
> 
> First up, released Thursday Sept 21
> ...


Sofa king excited.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 16, 2017)

Man I do like this thread it's a really good thread and Greenpoint love that man then picking up some symbiotic and picking up all these big names that's awesome game changer!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 17, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> I just hope that they step it up even more to a whole different level cuz I know they can because pretty soon Oregon Elite seeds is going to be taking cards and that's going to be a game changer so I hope Greenpoint steps up their game and starts picking up some game-changers


So you're saying it's a game-changer? It wasn't entirely clear.


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 17, 2017)

No I'm saying if Greenpoint starts carrying more strains they could seriously change the whole game they could also bringing a lot more cash for their business it's a plus plus.$$


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 17, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> No I'm saying if Greenpoint starts carrying more strains they could seriously change the whole game they could also bringing a lot more cash for their business it's a plus plus.$$


You might want to take a tolerance break, Glibby McGlibberson.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 17, 2017)

10 False Teeth V2 sprouted out of 12
11 Dynamite sprouted out of 13 and 2 Got pythium on the tap as soon as it came out the seed.So i have 10 FT and 9 DD plus the 1 female Hickock off to the bottom right side.I hope i can get 11 females out of 19 To make up for my shitty luck on all the males last time but well see.2 of the false teeth came up all fucked up and twisted so there looking kinda stupid.I hope they make it not sure.So i guess the hunt continues.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 18, 2017)

No pics but day 49 of the Black Gold, Garlix, Copper Chem and Gunslingers. 
Nothing too exciting yet. 
The Gunslingers and Black Gold have some large colas forming that may get huge.
The Copper Chems are long, loose and runny like a Sativa Dominant. A few are bulking a bit but still rather lanky.
The Garlix are mostly dense and runny. Not very large yet.
My 3 Bruce Banner #3 by Monster Cookies @ week 8 are now down to 2, after having to chop 1 at week 7 due to bud rot.
All of the BB#3 X MC are big thick heavy bloomers, with one having some sort of Ph problem but still large, one started to rot and one is damn near perfect, with large colas with very little leaf. Zero Herms with these girls.
I hope the really nice one smokes really nice.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 20, 2017)

*Snake oil ??*


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> *Snake oil ??*


Do you want to elaborate, or did you just want us to assume that you jizzed your pants?


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 20, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Do you want to elaborate, or did you just want us to assume that you jizzed your pants?


 I don't think I quite jizzed my pants....

But it may have something to do with BioDiesel


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Bio diesel is one of my favorite strains. Everytime I come across it, it's flaaame.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, I have 10/10 Jamokas going strong and I only got 4 or 5/11 Purple Badlands and 5/11 Raindance to sprout which could be user error so I'm not talking crap about germination rates. I'm equally excited for all of them. Hopefully I get at least a few females from each pack to check out. 

I've also got an order of Golden Nugget, Maverick and California Cannon on the way. They all sound like some great crosses.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

I couldn't resist maverick or golden nug either haha. Nice. 
I soaked 8 copper chems, 2 never broke shell and one seedling either damped off or the roots were eaten by a rolly polly. So I got 5 copper chems right now, with my first confirmed female. She is also the tallest stinkiest plant in there. Looks promising


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

keep watching those coppers. I'm finding junky lanky ones about, but for real, there is at least two very very special ones, for now. One is sweet rot and the other is sour rot. I've known similar naptha fuel rot hundreds of times.....nothing but the very best is kept here.
sweet rot will be the first copper to go, but sour rot is here to stay


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

On the opposite side of the spectrum, one of my coppers is a short bitch with leaves so fat they grow into eachother, curling the leaf edges near the palm of the fan leaves. 
Every other plant is somewhere inbetween. 
I'll look for that sour rot for certain tho. Pics as things progress. 
My bodega bg just hit the 7 week mark can't wait to see how she fills out under the sun.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 20, 2017)

It is easy to blame the breeder for bad seeds. Mature cannabis seeds have high germination rates. So what happened? Many times it is the grower's fault. got high forgot to water, got high watered twice because the plants told you to. To hot, to cold, mold, fungus. All these are the growers responsibility. Ok, I got that squared away. Seeds still didnt sprout. I am going to with the mail system. Seeds could sit in a broke down truck cookin for 16 hours in the sun and then gets delivered in the morning and cooks all day in the mailbox till you get home at 6. Shit happens.


----------



## hantastic1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> It is easy to blame the breeder for bad seeds. Mature cannabis seeds have high germination rates. So what happened? Many times it is the grower's fault. got high forgot to water, got high watered twice because the plants told you to. To hot, to cold, mold, fungus. All these are the growers responsibility. Ok, I got that squared away. Seeds still didnt sprout. I am going to with the mail system. Seeds could sit in a broke down truck cookin for 16 hours in the sun and then gets delivered in the morning and cooks all day in the mailbox till you get home at 6. Shit happens.


The only part that i'll agree with is "shit happens"


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> On the opposite side of the spectrum, one of my coppers is a short bitch with leaves so fat they grow into eachother, curling the leaf edges near the palm of the fan leaves.
> .


DingDingDing !!! thats what my sour rot looks like to a tee ! one harvested, two more in flower, a dozen in veg, all sort, fat leaves.
choo got eet mang


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> It is easy to blame the breeder for bad seeds. Mature cannabis seeds have high germination rates. So what happened? Many times it is the grower's fault. got high forgot to water, got high watered twice because the plants told you to. To hot, to cold, mold, fungus. All these are the growers responsibility. Ok, I got that squared away. Seeds still didnt sprout. I am going to with the mail system. Seeds could sit in a broke down truck cookin for 16 hours in the sun and then gets delivered in the morning and cooks all day in the mailbox till you get home at 6. Shit happens.


and just like your room and mine, shit happens too, adversely affecting seed production if thats whats going on. symptoms may not even show in the seeds till they sprout. not all growers test their germ rates, or sex rates. I've got a pack of 9 males before, this isnt coincidence, its breeder room fuck up. I've had packs that didnt germ at all, or the few that did were whacked from the get go, some predicative by the seed appearance alone=again breeder fault.

I trust my seed breeders to keep their rooms tip top, no excuses. When they dont I stop patronizing them, others catch on and they lose market share. Its cool that their success in 100% in their own hands when you buy direct. 

Sure I take a hit here and there, but trends are easy to spot. When I pay blindly for seeds that may or may not even be viable I will except no excuses when they are not.

now...I sure would like to know specifics on room failures as they relate to whacked seed production. Like oops dehuey was down all weekend, rh through the roof, many male seeds, etc...


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> It is easy to blame the breeder for bad seeds. Mature cannabis seeds have high germination rates. So what happened? Many times it is the grower's fault. got high forgot to water, got high watered twice because the plants told you to. To hot, to cold, mold, fungus. All these are the growers responsibility. Ok, I got that squared away. Seeds still didnt sprout. I am going to with the mail system. Seeds could sit in a broke down truck cookin for 16 hours in the sun and then gets delivered in the morning and cooks all day in the mailbox till you get home at 6. Shit happens.


If you're responding to my post I didn't blame anybody. Shipping could definitely have an effect. It could be something on my part, but I'm not a noobie either. I grow year round in Hawaii.

This was my first round in this greenhouse about a month away from harvest. It's only about 2/3rds of the greenhouse. Just crappy old pineapple soil that I amended to my own balancing ratios according to soil test results. No peat moss. No extra aeration besides what is in the dirt naturally. I finished harvesting this about a month ago. Not everything is trimmed up yet, but it should be around 25lbs out of here on the first run. The CEC of the soil was 4.5 when I first amended it before I started building the greenhouse. I amended again when I got the greenhouse built and one more time when I flipped to flowering. The last soil test I sent in came back with a CEC of 16.1. So I was able to turn this soil from a little better than sand to a very respectable soil in regards to cation holding capacity in about 9 months.

Here's my other greenhouse as of this morning 5 weeks into flower in plain old dirt too. The plants are doing really well even considering I got an outbreak of southern blight in here. I lost two plants to it and it's definitely going to affect the yield on a few plants, but it should still be a good overall harvest and this soil is pretty dialed in to my ratios so quality will be top-notch. Most of the plants in here are over 7' tall except for the exceptionally bushy ones, just FYI.


So yeah, it could be my fault on seed germination, but I don't forget to water, or water too much or have crazy temps. In other words, not a rookie. It is a good thing to put the info out there though in case it's a common problem. If everybody's gettting bad germ rates on a certain strain (I'm not saying that I've seen that) then it's good for everybody to know.

Anyway, this is going to be the home of any females I get. If they can get big (considering the amount of time for veg) then they should have their opportunity to do it in here.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

I have greenhouse envy now


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I have greenhouse envy now


Ha ha, thanks! Hopefully I can bump the envy meter to the max with the Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands, ha ha!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2017)

I believe I may have 1 female Dynamite Diesel and one Black Gold. Not sure yet. Copper Chem at my house germed 4/4 and about to be up potted.

Night Rider has made quick friends with anyone who meets her. Drops virtually no trichs while grinding. Great for daytime. When I say daytime I do not mean weak but stimulating and not douse inducing. The shit is strong!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> It is easy to blame the breeder for bad seeds. Mature cannabis seeds have high germination rates. So what happened? Many times it is the grower's fault. got high forgot to water, got high watered twice because the plants told you to. To hot, to cold, mold, fungus. All these are the growers responsibility. Ok, I got that squared away. Seeds still didnt sprout. I am going to with the mail system. Seeds could sit in a broke down truck cookin for 16 hours in the sun and then gets delivered in the morning and cooks all day in the mailbox till you get home at 6. Shit happens.


I've had seeds sit in the mailbox for 3 days in the summer before pulling them out. Yeah, that can't be good for germination


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

I've had seeds fall off plants and sit in the mud all fall , buried in the snow all winter then sprout right up in spring. its all the breeders' fault


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 20, 2017)

Rikdabrick... You got your work cut out for yah! That's a lot of trimming!
Proper looking greenhouses, nice job.

Chemphlegm.... would you say this short copper with the extra wide leaves leans towards chem d? Or whats the smoke like on that one?
Looking for the smoke that hits me inbetween the eyes and sends pulses to the top of my skull.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 20, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Rikdabrick... You got your work cut out for yah! That's a lot of trimming!
> Proper looking greenhouses, nice job.
> 
> Chemphlegm.... would you say this short copper with the extra wide leaves leans towards chem d? Or whats the smoke like on that one?
> Looking for the smoke that hits me inbetween the eyes and sends pulses to the top of my skull.


I'ma stickin with the ChemD expressions and effects, which are off the hook in this one, pulls the eyes closer together with each hit.
in fairness though the lanky larf copper chems were great stoners too, not good bag appeal though, perfect oil.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 20, 2017)

Next Week...


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Bruce Banner #3 X Monster Cookies. Day 57 of flower. Nice and tight with some late flowering nute lockout. I have yet to grow a Stardawg X with this issue.
I hope to chop at day 63, will have to wait and see how they develop.

They smell like sticky Og trim fingers while eating Strawberry Starburst.
I can't wait to test them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Garlix at day 50. Nice buds and potent fuel odor. None have the garlic smell, yet. I hope they will.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Garlix at day 50. Nice buds and potent fuel odor. None have the garlic smell, yet. I hope they will.View attachment 4013708 View attachment 4013710 View attachment 4013712


 Making me add those to my want list and also that snake oil


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Black Gold day 50
One pheno is very short and has nice colas on her, the other 2 have lese branching. 
The nicest one usually out competes her sibs for resources, this is how I start a pheno hunt.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Garlix at day 50. Nice buds and potent fuel odor. None have the garlic smell, yet. I hope they will


looks good bakersfield, tried any early testers yet?
hang on for the garlic aroma, I think it come later around 70days


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Gunslinger day 50. Nice colas on these girls.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Finally, Copper Chem @ day 50.
They're lanky and Sativa dominant IMHO, but they're getting larger by the day and the smell is like a dank spruce tree with a bears cache of rotting meat buried nearby. The kind of smell that makes me look around and get real nervous, lol.  

Here's my happy Greenpoint Seeds garden group shot.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 20, 2017)

those dark forest green waxy looking leaves,
lime green calyxes encrusted in diamond dust resin tells da tale amigo

 CHEMDOG

lol you gots ta have the stankiest bloomroom in the county bakersfield
got me a pak vegn in 1-gallon up-potting to 4 tomorrow


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

When you're currently at the beginning of flowering, and you're already looking forward to your next grow because of all the GPS pics. #GreenpointProblems lol


----------



## typoerror (Sep 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Next Week...


will trade weed for seeds... haha

definite must have!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> will trade weed for seeds... haha
> 
> definite must have!


I'm already in line for this one. I'll be camping out and refreshing Greenpoints page until I get them. 



the gnome said:


> those dark forest waxy looking leaves,
> lime green calyxes encrusted in diamond dust resin tell tale amigo
> 
> CHEMDOG
> ...


Thanks for the knowledge about the ChemDawg waxy green leaves.
Now that you mention it, I just chopped down some ChemDawg D X Bubba Kush girls, a few days ago and the stankiest, most rotten tooth, severe halitosis phenos, had the dark green waxy leaves.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 20, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm already in line for this one. I'll be camping out and refreshing Greenpoints page until I get them.


Yup.. something to spend my reward points on. Speaking of which, does anyone know how it works? I'm assuming that you get a code generated to get the discount.. do you have to spend it all at once?


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 20, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Yup.. something to spend my reward points on. Speaking of which, does anyone know how it works? I'm assuming that you get a code generated to get the discount.. do you have to spend it all at once?


I used some last year and I forgot completely how it works. I always forget easy or pleasant experiences but remember the painful processes.

I remember having to pay for shipping, after spending my rewards.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2017)

Got to hand it to ol @Gu~ I sprouted DVG and Dynamite D and all his seedlings are very consistent compare to the false teeth.Im having so many consistency issues with the FT.1 of them is on life support and the other is just growing weird,one has rounded fan leaves and 1 acts like it is on steroids.Every one of the greenpoints looks like the next and they all have nice growth from germination.I sprouted 4 eagle scouts to make sure i get enough females to run.I still have the 1 HH female that i will run with all these females when its time.you can see all the ones marked DD look nice and consistent and the ones that are FT are all over the place,


----------



## Doc13 (Sep 20, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Got to hand it to ol @Gu~ I sprouted DVG and Dynamite D and all his seedlings are very consistent compare to the false teeth.Im having so many consistency issues with the FT.1 of them is on life support and the other is just growing weird,one has rounded fan leaves and 1 acts like it is on steroids.Every one of the greenpoints looks like the next and they all have nice growth from germination.I sprouted 4 eagle scouts to make sure i get enough females to run.I still have the 1 HH female that i will run with all these females when its time.you can see all the ones marked DD look nice and consistent and the ones that are FT are all over the place,
> 
> View attachment 4013840


Damn, you weren't kidding! That's a crazy side-by-side comparison of solid consistency vs. radical inconsistency.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Damn, you weren't kidding! That's a crazy side-by-side comparison of solid consistency vs. radical inconsistency.


Yeah man u can zoom in.all.under the same.light dame temp same soil same everything.gu shit is solid.trust me if there is a keeper in there I will hunt it down and bring it out


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2017)

Here's #9 false teeth on life support.the leaves are so fuked up they keep wanting to twist upwards and in a circle.i cut off the cotlydens right away to help save it and now have the fist set of leaves pulled down.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 21, 2017)

Checkout the discounts @ greenpoint. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/discontinued + 65% off with "in the know" at checkout + any Rewards points you have = cheap potent seeds.


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Next Week...


T-SHIRTS!!! We need t-shirts. Size 2x please!!!


----------



## Craigson (Sep 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Got to hand it to ol @Gu~ I sprouted DVG and Dynamite D and all his seedlings are very consistent compare to the false teeth.Im having so many consistency issues with the FT.1 of them is on life support and the other is just growing weird,one has rounded fan leaves and 1 acts like it is on steroids.Every one of the greenpoints looks like the next and they all have nice growth from germination.I sprouted 4 eagle scouts to make sure i get enough females to run.I still have the 1 HH female that i will run with all these females when its time.you can see all the ones marked DD look nice and consistent and the ones that are FT are all over the place,
> 
> View attachment 4013840


Anything w ogkb in it is supposedly finicky and tough to grow.
Ive got a pack of Humble pie in waiting but want to dial in my environment before I try em


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 21, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Anything w ogkb in it is supposedly finicky and tough to grow.
> Ive got a pack of Humble pie in waiting but want to dial in my environment before I try em


Try the 2.0


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The 666 Sale will be at the end of October.
> The new releases will take up the end of Sept (next week) thru the middle of October
> 
> First up, released Thursday Sept 21
> ...


What time should I begin stalking the website today??


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 21, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> What time should I begin stalking the website today??


Thank you for the reminder


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 21, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> What time should I begin stalking the website today??


----------



## the gnome (Sep 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Here's #9 false teeth on life support.the leaves are so fuked up





CannaBruh said:


> Try the 2.0



well that's interesting news, any news on FT V.3??
I have a pak of FT v.3 with using candyland #9 sitting in front of me with the tub water runnning along with Grand Pa's Breath F2, and a 1/2 pak of foul mouth


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 21, 2017)

the gnome said:


> well that's interesting news, any news on FT V.3??
> I have a pak of FT v.3 with using candyland #9 sitting in front of me with the tub water runnning along with Grand Pa's Breath F2, and a 1/2 pak of foul mouth


Sorry I meant OGKB 2.0


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 21, 2017)

Give me another day for prep. Thanks


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 21, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Try the 2.0


These are v2


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 21, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Checkout the discounts @ greenpoint. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/discontinued + 65% off with "in the know" at checkout + any Rewards points you have = cheap potent seeds.


Just got 3 packs for $70. Couldn't resist!


----------



## hantastic1 (Sep 21, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Just got 3 packs for $70. Couldn't resist!


cant beat that at all... nice score


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 21, 2017)

dubekoms said:


> Just got 3 packs for $70. Couldn't resist!


That is a killer deal on their website that I have also fallen victim to. Had to grab some Deputy seeds before they're gone. That strain is the strongest I'm smoking at the moment.... love it!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2017)

Up potted 4 Copper Chem in veg yesterday. In the flower tent 1 Black Gold female and one Dynamite Diesel female and males have been removed. One big Black Gold boy is loose in the back yard though! Already have luv dust from a Bodhi Space Monkey and a BOG Sour Bubble! BG will be the last boy this fall for me as things get inconvenient outside. Nothing but happy reports on BG.

That Dynamite Diesel is a nice compact bush for topping/training and this BG girl is wanting to stretch and reach and grow. Much lankier than previous BG I have had.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2017)

Almost forgot, 5 Purple Mountain Majesty have hit the towel.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 22, 2017)

Sundance dropped. I grabbed mine so yall have at it


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 22, 2017)

Got my sundance ordered. But here are some photos from a few that just finished.

Dynamite Diesel
 

And skypilot,almost done
 

Night Rider 1 taken at 85 days


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Great Photos @mrfreshy


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Sundance Kid - Greenpoint Seeds
(Sunset Sherbet x Stardawg)


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 22, 2017)

I can see the sour in that dynamite, but I'm loving that nightrider structure @mrfreshy


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 22, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> I can see the sour in that dynamite, but I'm loving that nightrider structure @mrfreshy


Night Rider is a beast. Those buds are rock hard and hairy. The clone taken from her is vegging 3x faster than any other plant. It's going in for round 2 shortly.

PS4 controller for scale


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 22, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Night Rider is a beast. Those buds are rock hard and hairy. The clone taken from her is vegging 3x faster than any other plant. It's going in for round 2 shortly.
> 
> PS4 controller for scale


It looks a lot like a favorite s1 SFV cut I used to run, super OG dank... man i might need to get cracking some nightriders!

Gu is killing me with the new drops, too distracting, lolol gotta have em


----------



## IndoorScore (Sep 22, 2017)

Just pulled the trigger on 4 discontinued packs for ~90 bucks. Pretty decent deal in my book, totally roped me in. 

Pioneer Kush
Maverick
Cali Cannon
Night Rider. 

Lets see how the pheno hunt goes.


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hey Gu! Any guess on the Snake oil release?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Hey Gu! Any guess on the Snake oil release?


I spilled the beans on that too early. maybe late next week?


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 22, 2017)

bastard prick got us googly eyed a week early


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

Cowboy Kush - Greenpoint Seeds
(Hell's Angels OG Kush x Stardawg)


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

@mrfreshy Good catch! edited*


----------



## gritzz (Sep 22, 2017)

Where's all the jelly pics/grows/progress reports....and Gu when's ur next jelly drop...alarm failed on the first drop and woke up to a sold out jelly pie


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 22, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Where's all the jelly pics/grows/progress reports....and Gu when's ur next jelly drop...alarm failed on the first drop and woke up to a sold out jelly pie


Currently shucking, cleaning, sorting, and sizing. Packaging will probably be late next week on the jellys


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 22, 2017)

Ordered Sundance Kid today and they've already hit the mail. That is the type of service you have to love. Thanks again Gu~.


----------



## morgwar (Sep 22, 2017)

Had to grab some more cannon. Can't let that one slip away. Hope she's a beast!


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 22, 2017)

Sign me up for a couple jelly pie packs


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 22, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Had to grab some more cannon. Can't let that one slip away. Hope she's a beast!


 Thanks Morg, you just twisted my arm...lol
Also had to pick up the Maverick, want to see what this Goji OG is all about..


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2017)

Sundanc is already sold out is there going to be a restock soon ?


----------



## ray098 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Currently shucking, cleaning, sorting, and sizing. Packaging will probably be late next week on the jellys


Will single seeds be available


----------



## ray098 (Sep 23, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> That is a killer deal on their website that I have also fallen victim to. Had to grab some Deputy seeds before they're gone. That strain is the strongest I'm smoking at the moment.... love it!


I had to grad some deputy too could not resist at that price does it taste like strawberries


----------



## Doc13 (Sep 23, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Will single seeds be available


It doesn't sound like single seeds will be returning, but I could be wrong. I imagine repeatedly counting out individual seeds was a major pain in the ass. However, that reminds me of something:

@Gu~ Are the packs of three seeds still happening? And I'm assuming they will only be for the older seeds (not new releases)? Or how will that work?


----------



## ray098 (Sep 23, 2017)

Did not know about the 3 packs thats a good option when i did buy singles i would usually get 3 anyway


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 23, 2017)

Does anyone have any flowering jelly pictures??
I have not seen nuffin!

I just today flipped finalllly.
Just bc I was dialing everything in a bit. I'm using kis organics water only biochar mix that I put together from scratch, with bio bizz and sea crop 16 which is incredible. first 150$ gallon I've EVER bought, and first time foliar feeding. I'm a believer... Of this product anyway. it's 400ppm of cytokinins @ 1ml to 200ml water with specific trace element.
Used to use advanced Connie + extras.
I will be using my old program as a test or the "variable" on a life saver not defoliated and is main lined like the rest.
The main group is all defoliated the day of the flip and again in 3 weeks roughly. with sea crop 16 every other week with the first application being last Tuesday.
The strains are,
2 sour bubble
1 bandit breath
1 Chinook haze
2 life savers
1 doc holiday

I run semi perpetual and just got restarted.
I am sexing a group with the flip to pick my ladies and the best male of each strain. only possibly keeping a true male After assessing the whole male group once established.
The second group is
5 jelly
5 gunslinger
5 purple badlands
7 hibernate
These will be transplanted as sex shows and placed Back into veg to grow until ready to flower.
Most finish from 4 -5 ft.

Group 3 will be keepers from 2 and
Eagle scout
Raindance


My camera is broke. I can use it but not transfer currently and all I have is this 5mp smart phone. IF anyone is that interested I will gladly take pictures. they will just be bland and shitty. But hey is all I can do for y'all.

Again, can I please see some jelly with a rotten cherry on top.


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 23, 2017)

Damn, guess waiting is a thing of the past. 
Thanks @Gu~ .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Damn, guess waiting is a thing of the past.
> ThanksView attachment 4015471 @Gu~ .


Holy snikies, guess I should have Checked the mail today.


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 23, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Holy snikies, guess I should have Checked the mail today.


Helps being in the same metro area.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Helps being in the same metro area.


Yep, I'll see mine Tuesday.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Damn, guess waiting is a thing of the past.
> ThanksView attachment 4015471 @Gu~ .


New tissue paper branded with the GPS logo? Fancy!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 23, 2017)

@Gu~ 
Woke up one morning and snagged a free pack of Red headed Bubba
Ordered a single seed just to see if it was for real "it was and it arrived"
Outstanding service to all of us in offering these kinds of genetics
Greenpoint = customer for life


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 23, 2017)

Number 9 FT finally came out of ICU.these seedlings are crazy as hell.not 1 consistent except for all of greenpoints.ill be glad t
When this run is over and it hasn't even started


----------



## higher self (Sep 23, 2017)

Picked up Iron Horse for $38 shipped! Yall can have that sherbet stuff I have to have the OG's!!


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 23, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I had to grad some deputy too could not resist at that price does it taste like strawberries


Bruce on the intake, stardawg on the out. Got a six week cure on it and it's perfect.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 23, 2017)

higher self said:


> Picked up Iron Horse for $38 shipped! Yall can have that sherbet stuff I have to have the OG's!!


Nice score! 
Is this going to be a regular on the menu @Gu~ or do I need to jump on these? 
​


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 23, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The 666 Sale will be at the end of October.
> The new releases will take up the end of Sept (next week) thru the middle of October
> 
> First up, released Thursday Sept 21
> ...


Is the 666 sale for all seeds on the site or just Greenpoint seeds?


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 23, 2017)

Some DVG gorilla grapes and moondance nugs. Moondance right before chop @ ~64 days. The stink has turned pretty rotten on both phenos of moondance. Just barely hanging on to the slightest bit of sweetness but mostly chem like rancidness. I have some jelly pie that's gonna get cloned and flipped within the next few weeks and I'll throw up nug shots down the road.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 23, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Is the 666 sale for all seeds on the site or just Greenpoint seeds?


Does anyone know?


----------



## globalz (Sep 23, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Does anyone know?


the sale is only on discontinued strains!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 23, 2017)

globalz said:


> the sale is only on discontinued strains!


He's talking about the upcoming Halloween sale.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll post up final nug shots as well. 

So I don't think anyone can post jelly pictures. If that is the case porkymcchops and myself will b finishing around the same time. It looks like a duel lol jk. Best of luck to you. 
Im not sure if ill leave mine flowering after sexing, they are days away at most. I may main line like usual but that will add substantial time to veg. Problem is not enough premium light. One out, one in. We shall see.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 24, 2017)

Off the wall question here...

Best way to store your seeds ?

Refrigerator, freezer, buried in mason jars ?

Just curious because my seeds are accumulating faster than my grows...


----------



## maxamus1 (Sep 24, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Off the wall question here...
> 
> Best way to store your seeds ?
> 
> ...


I keep mine in a lunch box in the fridge.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 24, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Checkout the discounts @ greenpoint. https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/discontinued + 65% off with "in the know" at checkout + any Rewards points you have = cheap potent seeds.


 so do we have to put the nuggets code and the intheknow at the same time or do we put them in separately


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Will single seeds be available


Yes single seeds will return, but only during the slow season (summer), the 3-seed option seems more the way to go.



Bakersfield said:


> Nice score!
> Is this going to be a regular on the menu @Gu~ or do I need to jump on these?


Iron Horse and Sundance Kid will remain on the menu as long as they continue to be hot products. I like to trim the menu every once in a while as to not overload newer customers with options.




jonsnow399 said:


> Is the 666 sale for all seeds on the site or just Greenpoint seeds?


 All products will be included in the 666 Sale.
You'll have to put over $666 in your cart, make some sort of blood sacrifice lol and you'll get get 66.6% off the total.... Okay, maybe not a blood sacrifice, but a discount code will do.
Seven (9) Oni Seeds Papaya crosses will be on the menu by that time too. Working on a few other breeders as well but nothin in stone like Oni.



naiveCon said:


> ....Best way to store your seeds ?...


Order of importance 
Sealed container
Desiccant balls in with seeds 
cool dry place


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> so do we have to put the nuggets code and the intheknow at the same time or do we put them in separately


Only one code at a time, unfortunately. A little math and you should be able to utilize discounts and gold nugget rewards to the highest value.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

Lucky 7s - Greenpoint Seeds
(Lucky Charms x Stardawg)


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

in a fridge, sealed containers, inside of an insulated lunch bag, with large desiccant bags inside of it been working like a charm forever for me


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Lucky 7s - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Lucky Charms x Stardawg)



say what!!!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

This cut of LC is so intense. It was found(?) by the guys at 14er Holistics. @homebrewer and @Guyforget 

It's got that perfect White flavor of hashy buttery soap with hints of vanilla and heavy creamer. Maybe it's just a personal thing but I grew up in Oviedo Florida about 3-5 miles away from Krome and Cornbreadricky. I know now we were smoking The White, but we used to call it the DUI because when you smoked it you could totally get a DUI from erratic driving, we were lightweights. Anyways, it's got that spot on DUI flavor.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

I dont see this Lucky Charms on the site...wtf?
I need more info, going nuts here, still trying to figure out how to apply my nuggets.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 24, 2017)

I haven't created the product page yet... I'll get that stuff flying out early next week. only a few packs of that, maybe 15? I'll have to count again.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 24, 2017)

Forget grape pie and biodiesel. Lucky charms is one special bitch


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 24, 2017)

Can we get a date and time for the lucky drop gu?


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I haven't created the product page yet... I'll get that stuff flying out early next week. only a few packs of that, maybe 15? I'll have to count again.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding this but theres only 15 packs of the LCxstardog..? you should totally have a pre-order option for things like this. I'd gladly pay right now and know I was getting a pack. Instead of stalking the site..


----------



## Porkymcchops (Sep 24, 2017)

Just saw the pre order option for Sundance kid.. lol spoke too soon. I'm all over that lucky 7s


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 24, 2017)

Currently have several GPS seedlings starting. I have four Bodega Bubblegum, four Night Rider, and two Clearwater Kush. They are all about two weeks in, so far the Night Rider seem a bit floppy compared to the Bodega Bubblegum. The Clearwater Kush seem to be shorter than the other two strains, must be the bubba influence.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

If I dont get a pack of LCxStardawg ....I'ma gonna plant my Shorelines instead of my Jellies....just sayin'


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 24, 2017)

Long term storage. A mason jar. Add chunk of dry ice. Wait for it sublimate and flow over the top of the mason jar. It has pushed all the air out and filled the jar with CO2. Add the seed pacs and seal the jar.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 24, 2017)

whoa.....


----------



## hillbill (Sep 24, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Long term storage. A mason jar. Add chunk of dry ice. Wait for it sublimate and flow over the top of the mason jar. It has pushed all the air out and filled the jar with CO2. Add the seed pacs and seal the jar.


Jaybodankly, The Science Guy!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 24, 2017)

Here is a good link for long term seed storage. The biggest factor is a dry cool environment. https://www.usaemergencysupply.com/information-center/self-reliance/seed-viability-in-long-term-storage/seed-viability-myths


----------



## Jaybodankly (Sep 25, 2017)

Interesting, we used to buy in bulk and store it in CO2. I think removing O2 is always a good idea for storage. CO2 kills all the critters like weevils that will try and eat it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 25, 2017)

Looking like 1 confirmed copper chem female. The other two are still waiting to show. Should know in a couple more days. 

The one confirmed female is a beast. Already bigger than the rest of her sisters by about 60%


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 25, 2017)

Same thing with my coppers. Where are the lucky 7s gu


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 25, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> Maybe I'm misunderstanding this but theres only 15 packs of the LCxstardog..? you should totally have a pre-order option for things like this. I'd gladly pay right now and know I was getting a pack. Instead of stalking the site..


Something of the sort. I mean what's the point of even placing a spot on the site to just sit out of stock. I know we slay the stock at first release, but IF it's remaining on the menu it needs to be stocked 75% of the time especially if it has a "upgraded price".... Just my opinion.
Like jelly for example, you can't find a single pic of it live ANY WHERE. I know I waited to pop mine, so where are the reviews!!?? We should make a photo book? And show everyone's lovely shots of each product in a simple and easy manor for reference. Guarantee it will help your sales massively.

Idk if it's frustration due to information or stock, but something has gotta happen here.
Like if I have one pack with no possibility of buying more im NOT poping it, not bc it's discontinued but bc it's not known but has a place is bs!
Have a nice day 

Just tired of guessing hoping and crossing fingers when that is a thing of the past. with Gps I thought any way.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 25, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Something of the sort. I mean what's the point of even placing a spot on the site to just sit out of stock. I know we slay the stock at first release, but IF it's remaining on the menu it needs to be stocked 75% of the time.... Just my opinion.
> Like jelly for example, you can't find a single pic of it live ANY WHERE. I know I waited to pop mine, so where are the reviews!!??
> 
> Idk if it's frustration due to information or stock, but something has gotta happen here.
> ...


This is what happens when you treat your customer base with respect. The way @Gu~ is running the show its no wonder keeping stock is hard. Not being a fanboi or shill just telling it like it is.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> This is what happens when you treat your customer base with respect. The way @Gu~ is running the show its no wonder keeping stock is hard. Not being a fanboi or shill just telling it like it is.


That is probably true. I'm just thinking out loud LOL, I have no feelings but good. I mean I dropped everything and am strictly green point seeds. Until I physically experience better this it's where I'll be parked actually searching the lines extensively. I guess that's part of it. Searching like that takes stock and to Not know makes my search become something different. 
I know I see things in a very different perspective for one and two I'm not Gu, I truly don't know. But if you have a hot product like with any biz plan make extra not the same as always(again my one sided view)


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 25, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Long term storage. A mason jar. Add chunk of dry ice. Wait for it sublimate and flow over the top of the mason jar. It has pushed all the air out and filled the jar with CO2. Add the seed pacs and seal the jar.


That's one hell of a thought.
How long have you done this with positive germ?
What's your thoughts of refrigerator vs freezer?


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> If I dont get a pack of LCxStardawg ....I'ma gonna plant my Shorelines instead of my Jellies....just sayin'


Chem idk what it is about you, but your words even when not meant for me help so very much.. Thank you for your presents here.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2017)

Black Gold boy down the hill is making buds on his nicely branched frame but he was the most stocky boy and seems very vigorous and symmetrical with one topping. I do have a rangy female BG in very early flower and one Dynamite Diesel. Purple Mountain Majesty, 4/5 with tails have been planted.


----------



## durbanblue (Sep 25, 2017)

@Gu, what is the time frame for a restock of the cookies and chem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 25, 2017)

golden nugget day 70.


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 25, 2017)

some purple badlands on their road..
8/11 badlands/ center and upper row
2/3 half & half fems lower left
2/2 cookie wreck.fems lower right


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 25, 2017)

Sundance Kid is in the house.


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 25, 2017)

I have nothing but mad respect for Gu~ and greenpoint.I have nothing to complain about,one of the most kind and generous people out there.Service is always topshelf,emails replied too asap.Don't care about the latest,perfectly happy to grow anything he has.I'm not in the usa,he has thee best international shipping charges of anyone,by far.Got more GP beans coming,going to grow them out..and keep popping more.Bless Greenpoint


----------



## morgwar (Sep 25, 2017)

Ill take a bottle of that snake oil for what ale's me!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2017)

Just wanted to give an update. I got a pack from greenpoint. 7 didn't germ. And the 3 that did. Were male. I emailed @Gu~ . And he sent another pack out no questions asked. Other than do I want the same strain something different. I left it up to him. One of the many reason I will be only buying seeds from greenpoint. Great customer service. And if there's a problem. He fixes it. And doesn't just brush it off. Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Alien would for sure fly.
> Pice's would do really well with a certain "intheknow" crowd
> I'd love to work with Greenbeanz as I really respect Lem, but he needs to push his brand and get out there more. Naming your strains "dogshit" is always a gamble though.


How has contact with Alien been has he reached out to you. He's following me and a few people from the Cannacollective on Ig.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I always tell my team: *"If one person is saying it, many people are thinking it"

*


Lightgreen2k said:


> How has contact with Alien been has he reached out to you. He's following me and a few people from the Cannacollective on Ig.


Oni Seed Co is the only other breeders to respond to me. 200 packs of Oni Seeds arrive tomorrow. I would love to carry alien, but I think it's out of my hands and into people like yourself now.

Shit, if I can get these seeds in before Halloween you know it's gonna be part of the 666 sale.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 26, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I got a pack from greenpoint. 7 didn't germ. And the 3 that did. Were male. I emailed @Gu~ . And he sent another pack out no questions asked. Other than do I want the same strain something different. I left it up to him. One of the many reason I will be only buying seeds from greenpoint. Great customer service. And if there's a problem. He fixes it. And doesn't just brush it off. Thanks @Gu~


I can attest to that myself. I had something very similar happen, after contacting he offered the same or a new one. Funny, I also left it up to him. 
What he did was a fresh pack of what I had bc mine was from the beginning . Then I found a lump ass raindance with 13 seed underneath!! Shit son!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2017)

Also I have to apologize to @Jp.the.pope Your description did really well, and I promised you a pack of Symbiotic Genetics for doing it.
I talked to Symbiotic Genetics last night after trying to get ahold of them for almost a few weeks.
I'm not sure if it's true, but SG told me that they are no longer going to release seeds at GPS because they are only doing biz with Cali companies.

Bummer. So JP! Hit me up brother lets figure something else out!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2017)

*Please see photo
This is super important to me, if you have had great experiences with GPS go to @__t_h_caeczar_'s page before it's too late and let them know how you feel about GPS. Thanks Let's get on the list again!*


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I always tell my team: *"If one person is saying it, many people are thinking it"
> 
> *
> 
> ...


He just added two new banks. Im still going through Alien Napal and The Kraken. I had Purple Alien Dawg from him once upon a time too. 

Ill ask him if he is going to vend through others. I kind of want a custom made strain from him with his Sledgehammer bubba or something else.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Sep 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> *Please see photo
> This is super important to me, if you have had great experiences with GPS go to @__t_h_caeczar_'s page before it's too late and let them know how you feel about GPS. Thanks Let's get on the list again!*


Gu Wish I could Help. But I dont mess with that dude.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 26, 2017)

Dropping lucky today??


----------



## bighitter420 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just wanted to add a few quick thoughts on GP's customer service......

Greenpoint and gu are the best seed company I have ever dealt with in the nearly ten years I've been acquiring seeds. I have ordered from GP over and over again and the shipping is always lightning quick. A couple of times I've had a small issue gu always responds personally, quickly, and with a level of service that blows the others away. Couple the service with the absolute FIRE he has and I will be a customer forever. 

Really, I can't say enough good things about Greenpoint's products and service.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I always tell my team: *"If one person is saying it, many people are thinking it"
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 Oni, has some nice looking stuff !!

Hope you're getting the Trop Cookies and some of the Papaya strains....


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Oni, has some nice looking stuff !!
> 
> Hope you're getting the Trop Cookies and some of the Papaya strains....



They are running oni papaya crosses on ig right now for 120/pack fems. I'd rather wait and give @Gu~ my money tho.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 26, 2017)

Waiting on that 666 deal hopefully oni will be available by then too ...I couldn't resists the discontinued strains and ordered a pack of the deputy and pioneer kush also grabbed a pack of dream catcher with my points...should be here tomorrow , that's 2 business days from purchase...very fast and like everyone else says the customer service is top notch which Is why I keep ordering from him. I did grab a pack of peanut butter breath from thug pug and a pack of sophies breath I couldn't resists the buy 2 get 1 free


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2017)

Any of you guys that use peat pellets to germinate i got a bad batch of them.I normally never have problems and always get 100 percent but this time around i noticed my False Teeth were acting weird.Than i had 2 dynamites go weird on me.I flushed the pots in case i was having some hot soil issues and waited.after a week i noticed plants were just not growing and something was up.I pulled 1 out and no roots were coming from the pellet.I pulled the net and noticed the peat was compressed really tight and the roots never made it past the middle layers.So i ended up pulling all of them and pulling the nets off and it was the same.the peat was to compressed.15 other plants did fine in the peats but i had 9 that went janky.I have never had this happen before so i had to have gotten a shitty batch.For now on ill wet the peats and pull the net off and break the peats in half and use them that way to get the seed started.Not sure what happened but it was weird.popping seeds straight in the soil is really the best way to do it but i didnt have the space at the time for 25 pots so i used the peats.

Here are 9 that are in ICU.I pulled them up and pulled the peat apart,the roots were stagnant and locked up inside the pellets.After 2 days they are starting to improve now so im hoping i dont lose any.I planted these 2 weeks ago and knew something was wrong




Here are the 15 that are doing right.i started 4 eagle scouts 3 days ago and they all are up and doing good.I think i just got a bad batch of pellets.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 26, 2017)

That's why I stick to rapid rooters


----------



## hantastic1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys that use peat pellets to germinate i got a bad batch of them.I normally never have problems and always get 100 percent but this time around i noticed my False Teeth were acting weird.Than i had 2 dynamites go weird on me.I flushed the pots in case i was having some hot soil issues and waited.after a week i noticed plants were just not growing and something was up.I pulled 1 out and no roots were coming from the pellet.I pulled the net and noticed the peat was compressed really tight and the roots never made it past the middle layers.So i ended up pulling all of them and pulling the nets off and it was the same.the peat was to compressed.15 other plants did fine in the peats but i had 9 that went janky.I have never had this happen before so i had to have gotten a shitty batch.For now on ill wet the peats and pull the net off and break the peats in half and use them that way to get the seed started.Not sure what happened but it was weird.popping seeds straight in the soil is really the best way to do it but i didnt have the space at the time for 25 pots so i used the peats.
> 
> Here are 9 that are in ICU.I pulled them up and pulled the peat apart,the roots were stagnant and locked up inside the pellets.After 2 days they are starting to improve now so im hoping i dont lose any.I planted these 2 weeks ago and knew something was wrong
> 
> ...


you're having problems again?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 26, 2017)

3 of 3 copper chem confirmed ladies....its gonna be a fun round this next run


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2017)

hantastic1 said:


> you're having problems again?


Again?


----------



## Cannagetasmoke (Sep 26, 2017)

Purple badlands, 5/5 germinated


----------



## morgwar (Sep 26, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys that use peat pellets to germinate i got a bad batch of them.I normally never have problems and always get 100 percent but this time around i noticed my False Teeth were acting weird.Than i had 2 dynamites go weird on me.I flushed the pots in case i was having some hot soil issues and waited.after a week i noticed plants were just not growing and something was up.I pulled 1 out and no roots were coming from the pellet.I pulled the net and noticed the peat was compressed really tight and the roots never made it past the middle layers.So i ended up pulling all of them and pulling the nets off and it was the same.the peat was to compressed.15 other plants did fine in the peats but i had 9 that went janky.I have never had this happen before so i had to have gotten a shitty batch.For now on ill wet the peats and pull the net off and break the peats in half and use them that way to get the seed started.Not sure what happened but it was weird.popping seeds straight in the soil is really the best way to do it but i didnt have the space at the time for 25 pots so i used the peats.
> 
> Here are 9 that are in ICU.I pulled them up and pulled the peat apart,the roots were stagnant and locked up inside the pellets.After 2 days they are starting to improve now so im hoping i dont lose any.I planted these 2 weeks ago and knew something was wrong
> 
> ...


I've had hit and miss issues with peat.
My garlix was done in peat because I ran out of rooters and I scrapped that grow.
The copper, dynamite, and black gold did great, but garlix just didn't take off like the others. Only difference was they were started in peat.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2017)

morgwar said:


> I've had hit and miss issues with peat.
> My garlix was done in peat because I ran out of rooters and I scrapped that grow.
> The copper, dynamite, and black gold did great, but garlix just didn't take off like the others. Only difference was they were started in peat.


Yeah i like the peat better for seeds than rapids.They both work great but ive had issues with the hole in the rapids and sometimes the tap would hit that air pocket and self prune itself and die right in the rooter.Ive never had this issue with peats before.Always 100 percent.Its rare i lose seeds in the peats.I always use tweesers and poke a small hole after they swell up.put the seed in and cover it.I put the little dome on so the peat doesnt dry out so fast and as soon as they start to push up i uncover them.I think what happened is the top of the pellets were covered all the way with the net.Ive never seen that before.When they swelled up the top net compressed them to much so the tap got jacked up trying to bury down.
For now on im gonna wet the pellets and pull the net off and break the peat in half.No point in the pellet being that tall.Once the seed sprouts the tap wont be far from the bottom.Ill just put the halfs straight in the dirt pots and cover with a solo cup untill they sprout.I think this method will be better.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 26, 2017)

Does anyone have or know where I can find a picture of Gu's stardawg male? Cant seem to find it anymore


----------



## morgwar (Sep 26, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah i like the peat better for seeds than rapids.They both work great but ive had issues with the hole in the rapids and sometimes the tap would hit that air pocket and self prune itself and die right in the rooter.Ive never had this issue with peats before.Always 100 percent.Its rare i lose seeds in the peats.I always use tweesers and poke a small hole after they swell up.put the seed in and cover it.I put the little dome on so the peat doesnt dry out so fast and as soon as they start to push up i uncover them.I think what happened is the top of the pellets were covered all the way with the net.Ive never seen that before.When they swelled up the top net compressed them to much so the tap got jacked up trying to bury down.
> For now on im gonna wet the pellets and pull the net off and break the peat in half.No point in the pellet being that tall.Once the seed sprouts the tap wont be far from the bottom.Ill just put the halfs straight in the dirt pots and cover with a solo cup untill they sprout.I think this method will be better.


Well like you mentioned earlier, soil is the best. But yeah space is an issue sometimes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2017)

To pretty not to show off.my 3 Scott's OG clones of my keeper mom.wish gu would carry rare D so we could get some of this shit.5th day since flip so the timing was perfect.about 2 more days till the screen is 100 percent.i got a main cola for every other square so this shits gonna be off the chain.ive ran these before but there tuned in perfect this time around.custom designed recirc Dwc with all automated setups.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2017)

Can't wait to start putting greenpoint in these bucket setups.i got 25 plants waiting to be sexed now to get this party started.about 3 more weeks and shits gonna come together


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 26, 2017)

i hate those peet pellets, try vermiculite


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 26, 2017)

I got 11 girls right now, 4 -chem4 og, 2 c99 from fs, 2 critical hog, 1 Blim burn - blue dream, 1 g13 white lavender. 

They just started 12/12 today, so ready to crack into the 5 different packs of green point seeds I have for next run. The only plant I have now I'm super unimpressed with is the blue dream, tiny leaves, finicky and lacking in structure compared to the rest of my girls.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 27, 2017)

Planting seeds in used mix that has been sitting in a bin for several months works also. Seems there is enough of everything left to start them up.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

I broke my rapid rooter habit of near 10 years recently!
I havent seen faster rooting than I see now. FRR !
my simple method is-seeds soak til split, dropped in a divet in a cup of moist new promix, watered in.
cuttings taken, scraped, dipped and into a hole in moist promix watered in. I drilled 2 holes in clear (lg) cups as a mini dome
fits right into the grow cup tops. I dont touch the cups till I see roots through the colored cup side. when soil dries I transplant.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 27, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Planting seeds in used mix that has been sitting in a bin for several months works also. Seems there is enough of everything left to start them up.


my clones and seedlings burn up in my recycled soil. I dont even use it in veg, only in flower.
microbe lift changed me up around here. I began discarding spent soil this and last year until I discovered it. 
now the composting trays are sprayed with microbe lift before used and I dont see one gnat, or any other bastard
sons a bitches that stick to my trichs, shrivel and wait for the inhale......


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I broke my rapid rooter habit of near 10 years recently!
> I havent seen faster rooting than I see now. FRR !
> my simple method is-seeds soak til split, dropped in a divet in a cup of moist new promix, watered in.
> cuttings taken, scraped, dipped and into a hole in moist promix watered in. I drilled 2 holes in clear (lg) cups as a mini dome
> fits right into the grow cup tops. I dont touch the cups till I see roots through the colored cup side. when soil dries I transplant.


Do the same but use 1 oz solo cups and place either dirt or rock wool depending in them. I punch a hole in the bottom keep a baggy over the top airing daily and wait until I see roots. My sour bubble just rooted in 6 days. Where I could leave them out on thetheir own ready for x plant


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I always tell my team: *"If one person is saying it, many people are thinking it"
> 
> *
> 
> ...


@Gu Forgive me if I'm wrong brudda but I don't understand what your saying here you have oni that came in but aren't listing them until possibly October sale??


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find a picture of Gu's stardawg male? Cant seem to find it anymore


I too would like much more info and or pictures on it. I mean it would SEVERELY help with selections. Personally I feel as much information on both parents should be available as possible. Not the generalized bs Google definition. Pretty pretty please with a rotten stardawg cherry on top!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> @Gu Forgive me if I'm wrong brudda but I don't understand what your saying here you have oni that came in but aren't listing them until possibly October sale??


I have oni now. If I get alien before Halloween...


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 27, 2017)

Oni dropping today if so around what time?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

Unfortunately I can't drop the Oni Seed Co until OCT 1 (or about 3 days from now.)


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

Blizzard Bush is up now, Snake Oil still needs more cleaning.


----------



## gritzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Blizzard Bush is up now, Snake Oil still needs more cleaning.


Say gu....Blizzzzzzard bush is back.....any word on the purple outlaw??? Or better yet jamoka???


----------



## gritzz (Sep 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Blizzard Bush is up now, Snake Oil still needs more cleaning.


Say gu....Blizzzzzzard bush is back.....any word on the purple outlaw??? Or better yet jamoka???


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

Purple outlaw is still being shucked, Jamoka is gone forever.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I have oni now. If I get alien before Halloween...


I hope you can get alien! Don’t like having to send cash through the mail to banks I’ve never heard of. I got my eye on the Sour Apple Ibl x Tahoe Alien


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> I hope you can get alien! Don’t like having to send cash through the mail to banks I’ve never heard of. I got my eye on the Sour Apple Ibl x Tahoe Alien


dm him to help


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 27, 2017)

3 TK x Stardawg females out of 5 seeds. All have very loud stem rubs.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone grew out blizzard bush yet? Seems like it sold out quick last drop?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 27, 2017)

Got my 3 packs today all the seeds looked good ...so far it's only 2 packs out of the 7 that I've had premature ones in and he replaced one of those packs for me . The shipping time on this order was 2 days now I'm waiting on the 666 deal and hope all these new strains will still be available . Also hoping to see rare dankness on his site in the future


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 27, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Got my 3 packs today all the seeds looked good ...so far it's only 2 packs out of the 7 that I've had premature ones in and he replaced one of those packs for me . The shipping time on this order was 2 days now I'm waiting on the 666 deal and hope all these new strains will still be available . Also hoping to see rare dankness on his site in the future


Same here but he hast responded to the request yet.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 27, 2017)

These purple Badlands do nothing but constantly impress me !!

Four and a half weeks from seedling, loving the structure and huge leaves...

lol, I need a wide angle lens to photograph them !!


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 27, 2017)

One more picture...


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

So just a little background on the Purple Badlands (Flo x Stardawg)

Colorado pot smokers are snobs plain and simple. The Flo is so prevalent in Denver and the surrounding areas that it's no longer cool to smoke it. But if you've seen well grown Flo or know anything about it's lineage you can see why it pairs so well with the Stardawg and deserves a lot more credit than it's getting.

Now it's 2017 so correct me if I'm wrong or the story has changed but as far as I know Flo is a worked line of Blueberry from Dj Short. Blueberry is a landrace F1 crossing the best Thai with the best Afghani. The Blueberry line was notorious for being a tall and wide fluff monster with pronounced penetratingly sweet candy chew smell and flavor. The FLO or "Floral line" was a recessive expression of the line and did not look similar to it's brothers and sisters. She was short, with a tighter lateral growth pattern. The flowering time was also significantly shorter than her sisters and was done between 50 to 60 days. The resin was also more pronounced and the calyxes were more swollen. You can tell the Affy was playing a big part, but you got a lot of the sweeter notes from the Thai. Without being to sugar-like, the Flo is more of a powdery floral-sweet with a more complex palate than her more overpoweringly candy like sweet sisters. I think it's similar to the Baby's Breath flower.



Here is Flo from the Cannabist, a publication in our newspaper.






Purple Badlands


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 27, 2017)

Want to ask what the 666 promotion is but feel like a ass for doing so.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 27, 2017)

Nice description @Gu~ 

Exactly what my plants are expressing,

"TheFLO or "Floral line" was a recessive expression of the line and did not look similar to it's brothers and sisters. She was short, with a tighter lateral growth pattern."

I am giving them another couple weeks in veg and then hopefully it will be a short flowering !


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 27, 2017)

atomicDETH said:


> Want to ask what the 666 promotion is but feel like a ass for doing so.


It's a Halloween Promotion
66.6% off orders over $666 (USD), discount code will be required.
Email will go out to the Greenpoint Gazette subscribers with all the info well before. <-- =)


----------



## typoerror (Sep 27, 2017)

purple badlands is officially my new favorite strain of all time. 3 solid keepers in the pack that i can't see myself letting go anytime soon.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 27, 2017)

typoerror said:


> purple badlands is officially my new favorite strain of all time. 3 solid keepers in the pack that i can't see myself letting go anytime soon.


Is this really a good.purple strain?I've had purple strains in the past (not greenpoint) and the potency was just not as good as other chem and OG strains I've ran.i gave up on purple stuff but I might be looking at these in the future.i keep hearing people talking about them. An you post pics of the 3 keepers u have.please and thanks


----------



## typoerror (Sep 27, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Is this really a good.purple strain?I've had purple strains in the past (not greenpoint) and the potency was just not as good as other chem and OG strains I've ran.i gave up on purple stuff but I might be looking at these in the future.i keep hearing people talking about them. An you post pics of the 3 keepers u have.please and thanks


Is not the typical "purple weed". It's indeed potent. The Flo that is used is no slouch by itself. Star dawg just ups the potency. The high has no ceiling and I've developed no tolerance to it. Flavor, taste, high, yield and bag appeal are all off the charts. She has it all. I truly believe I can win cups with her. It's the first strain I've ever thought about going through 100+ seeds to do an epic pheno hunt.

10/10 will grow again!



 




To give context to how good I think purple badlands is, here's my previous top 5 grows.
1. Ghost town
2. Dr. Who
3. sin mint cookies
4. Chem d
5a. Copper chem
5b. Pineapple fields
5c. Alien Tahoe


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 27, 2017)

Chopped my remaining 2 Bruce Banner x Monster Cookies @ day 64.

This girl started to purple up. She has a nice terpene profile.
   

This girl is really large!
If she is a good smoke, I'll run it again.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Sep 27, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Is not the typical "purple weed". It's indeed potent. The Flo that is used is no slouch by itself. Star dawg just ups the potency. The high has no ceiling and I've developed no tolerance to it. Flavor, taste, high, yield and bag appeal are all off the charts. She has it all. I truly believe I can win cups with her. It's the first strain I've ever thought about going through 100+ seeds to do an epic pheno hunt.
> 
> 10/10 will grow again!
> 
> ...


Better than Copper Chem? I thought that was the Holy Grail?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Is not the typical "purple weed". It's indeed potent. The Flo that is used is no slouch by itself. Star dawg just ups the potency. The high has no ceiling and I've developed no tolerance to it. Flavor, taste, high, yield and bag appeal are all off the charts. She has it all. I truly believe I can win cups with her. It's the first strain I've ever thought about going through 100+ seeds to do an epic pheno hunt.
> 
> 10/10 will grow again!
> 
> ...


thanks for your post


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Better than Copper Chem? I thought that was the Holy Grail?


Copper chem is the most potent I've ever smoked. It also had it all and was very much a keeper but I only got 1 female out of that pack.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Copper chem is the most potent I've ever smoked. It also had it all and was very much a keeper but I only got 1 female out of that pack.


thats as bas as luck as i had.1 female out of 11 sprouts


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 28, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> These purple Badlands do nothing but constantly impress me !!
> 
> Four and a half weeks from seedling, loving the structure and huge leaves...
> 
> lol, I need a wide angle lens to photograph them !!View attachment 4017976


To be completely honest. The jellies aren't flowering yet and rain dance is just sprouting. But outta the small list already going the purple badlands has by far the best of everything consistently. Then come the short purple gunslinger. 

Its like if you don't pop these the second they are released, by the time you see the puddinn they are done forever.... Shit hurts my head.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Is not the typical "purple weed". It's indeed potent. The Flo that is used is no slouch by itself. Star dawg just ups the potency. The high has no ceiling and I've developed no tolerance to it. Flavor, taste, high, yield and bag appeal are all off the charts. She has it all. I truly believe I can win cups with her. It's the first strain I've ever thought about going through 100+ seeds to do an epic pheno hunt.
> 
> 10/10 will grow again!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review your plants look great i did not have any plans to buy these seeds but now they are probably the next pack i get from greenpoint


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Damn. Snake oil dropped and gone whilst I slept....


----------



## dySSyd (Sep 28, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Damn. Snake oil dropped and gone whilst I slept....


Yeah...makes 2 of us!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 28, 2017)

No one missed a thing....yet


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Sneaky @Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Copper chem is the most potent I've ever smoked. It also had it all and was very much a keeper but I only got 1 female out of that pack.


I'm not complaining too much as mine were replaced, and I havent grown but one from the new pack(an unbelievable choice grade A mega star short tight very original stank, unbelievably remarkable , .....
but my first pack of coppers was fucked up too, of a full soak only a few cracked and only one survived, a female. 

something ill is happening there in the grow room, at least during the time these seeds were produced. If it happens again in any other strain my brakes go on immediately. Fortunately I have not had this issue with others. I do have to now question the few I thought were a failure though, like that Tangie/Haze, that should have been off the charts and it was not, not one of them. I've never hybridized two known super stars and ended up with bunk, and I never ended up with bunk in a seed pack come to think of it. so...


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

what is this snake oil?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 28, 2017)

Chemphlegm and typo hit me up for replacement packs of copper Chem
[email protected]


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Is not the typical "purple weed". It's indeed potent. The Flo that is used is no slouch by itself. Star dawg just ups the potency. The high has no ceiling and I've developed no tolerance to it. Flavor, taste, high, yield and bag appeal are all off the charts. She has it all. I truly believe I can win cups with her. It's the first strain I've ever thought about going through 100+ seeds to do an epic pheno hunt.
> 
> 10/10 will grow again!
> 
> ...



your killing it !!!!

this means alot to me, and I'm on it because of you


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Chemphlegm and typo hit me up for replacement packs of copper Chem
> [email protected]


Too fucking cool!! you rock man, keep hittin these buttons like this and you'll be _my_ only go to for new surprising genetics.
Only a few plants in my flower room right this moment are named by another. Raindance remains the very best weed ANY of my patients have EVER experienced. kudos!

(few=medicine man, double purple doja, cant remember atm)


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Chemphlegm and typo hit me up for replacement packs of copper Chem
> [email protected]


Fuck outta here. All seeds popped. All plants grew. You can't control m/f ratio. Besides. I got them when first released, untested for $20. 

You have already given me too much!!! Haha. You're a good man, and that's why I love you!


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2017)

Purple Badlands is still in stock. Let me convince you more to get some...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Ok...so I have copper chem ready for my next round. Should be dropping into the flower room mid October. 

Once that rounds going, time for new seeds. 

Planning on dropping...

Mimosa 
Sundance kid 

Then either

Night rider or purple badlands

Which should I choose?


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2017)

Purple badlands with the purple punch crosses. Should be interesting.


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 28, 2017)

My girls you guys got me super interested in purple badlands and I will run purple mountain majesty next round for sure. Wish I had a better camera.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

Damn. Snagged the 7s and some snake oil for what ails me.

Thanks @Gu~

Edit: those nuggets are well worth it for special orders


----------



## BloomFielder (Sep 28, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Purple Badlands is still in stock. Let me convince you more to get some...
> View attachment 4018377 View attachment 4018378 View attachment 4018379 View attachment 4018380


ship to cali.
i want your cut.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 28, 2017)

typeo, I have points saved up to get a a freebie or 2. you convinced me brother, PBs is 1 for sure.
Ive been wanting a purp power strain, my grand DVG-GPB tossed one out that was reddish purp but wasn't keeper for low yields.
thanks for the info/pics!
btw i put a pak of cookies-n-cream in the bath tub on tues 10:11 cracked and sporting 1/4" tails
whatever other issues Ive had, GPS seeds have consistently had the best germ rates Ive seen in 7yrs
and and bad germ rates =neg cash flo on the investment


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2017)

Greenpoint has been over 90% or a bit better germ rate for me. Only one better for me has been Peak Seeds BC at near 100%. Potency on Greenpoint stuff has been great. It's Thursday so I'm off down the hill to check my Black Gold boy.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 28, 2017)

Just had to grab some snake oil thanks gu


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> ship to cali.
> i want your cut.


Kill yourself cop.

Seriously though. If you were in Colorado I would.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

I just wanna say that the expedited shipping @greenpoint is the real deal. I just used it and BAM!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

Got me some Purple Badlands on the way too cuz of @typoerror , lucky 7's I so giggly....
thinking @Gu~ uses drones now to deliver..


----------



## kds710 (Sep 28, 2017)

Can't not thank @chemphlegm for his rave reviews on this strain making it the easiest choice i've ever made when it comes to deciding on what to pop next Could perhaps be what i've been looking for all along in this one pack. Also sackmastaflex on IG the dude does every GP strain justice tenfold and still says the Raindance is his top choice. These started soaking last night and all have taps as of early this morning. Most of all huge thanks to @Gu~ as this would not be possible if not for his kindness


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

Snake Oil owned bitches!!!!


----------



## atomicDETH (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah I'm spending my last 25$ on pioneer kush. Im so broke right now but can't turn away, bubba x stardawg


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Can't not thank @chemphlegm for his rave reviews on this strain making it the easiest choice i've ever made when it comes to deciding on what to pop next Could perhaps be what i've been looking for all along in this one pack. Also sackmastaflex on IG the dude does every GP strain justice tenfold and still says the Raindance is his top choice. These started soaking last night and all have taps as of early this morning. Most of all huge thanks to @Gu~ as this would not be possible if not for his kindness
> 
> View attachment 4018436


I know you'll like her. go for the shorter, tighter bud selection, trust me one more time?
may a dozen female seeds bless your soil soon!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I just wanna say that the expedited shipping @greenpoint is the real deal. I just used it and BAM!
> 
> View attachment 4018438


Wtf 

I'm same state and all I got was a tracking number. Looks like yours used the hyperloop


----------



## kds710 (Sep 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I know you'll like her. go for the shorter, tighter bud selection, trust me one more time?
> may a dozen female seeds bless your soil soon!


i'll keep that in mind thnk u


----------



## bighitter420 (Sep 28, 2017)

The gold nuggets are awesome!!! 
Just used them for:

Lucky7
Purple Badlands 
Iron Horse 
Blizzard Bush all 4 packs for $49!!!

Pay attention, use the nuggets and Greenpoint have the best deals going!

Should be a VERY MERRY Christmas!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2017)

Black Gold male is 3 or 4 days from pollen with many flowers and he is bushy and strong. BG female a week into flower and 4 Copper Chem in veg that are a couple weeks from flower tent. Gonna mix and remix some Chem genes!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> The gold nuggets are awesome!!!
> Just used them for:
> 
> Lucky7
> ...


what, wait. how many nuggets did you just use?


----------



## bighitter420 (Sep 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> what, wait. how many nuggets did you just use?


1600pts= $350 Great loyalty reward program.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 28, 2017)

The fact that the average joe has accesses in the usa to these crosses still amazes me. I have a pack of RHSxPre Bubba "red headed bubba" to pop, also a clear water kush. Going to have some boutique buds in the future for sure.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 28, 2017)

So glad I checked this thread today, otherwise I may have missed out on adding more seeds to my collection and further confusing me on what to grow next. I was going to just pop a whole pack, but now I think I might stick to my tried and true "couple seeds of each" plan.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 28, 2017)

Greenpoint gets away with more of my money, and I'm happy to be broke haha

@chemphlegm - did your copper sour rot pheno stink in veg?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 28, 2017)

If this has been answer I'm sorry but I can't read 234 pages lol.

Does anyone know what ECSD GU used in Dynamite diesel. I heard mentioned somewhere that it was from Rez genetics. I'm hoping it is because the mom I had from 06 released ibl was 1 of my favorite plants. I liked it more then the ECSD clone that we got from Chemdog.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 28, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Greenpoint gets away with more of my money, and I'm happy to be broke haha
> 
> @chemphlegm - did your copper sour rot pheno stink in veg?


yes my favorite one so far dos stink in veg. mine are crammed in veg, mostly abused but healthy. hardly pay attention to them until the transplant a week before flowering. mostly feed, water topping quickly and without much thought. the vegging girls are very jealous of the time I spend caressing my flowering plants in their room though. I honestly only one of her in flower and only one copy in veg currently. I'm running many new girls from Gu and now some bad ass selections thanks to @shorelineOG .
I also have two double purple dojas with wicked promise. someone called mine Dracula pheno, I got it, no doubt about it. we see how that goes, and my brand new Lucky 7's are in , 3 beans so far.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'm interested to see how those shoreline beans turn out! 
I'm gonna follow suit with the lucky 7s after this run. Good luck on your hunts and happy growing


----------



## Doc13 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ouch, no $77.77 packs anymore.

I loved those and that blew up my plans for my next order.


----------



## gritzz (Sep 28, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> No one missed a thing....yet


Say gu....can you give us a 411 breakdown on that pure raspberry Kush....thanx


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 28, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Wtf
> 
> I'm same state and all I got was a tracking number. Looks like yours used the hyperloop


Seen someone post a pack yesterday on Ig!! Lol now that was fast!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 28, 2017)

I blew my golden nuggets, today. 

2 separate transactions that cost $5.54 each, on shipping, for a grand total of $11.08
3 packs of Snake Oil 
2 packs of lucky 7's
1 pack of Iron Horse

With all of my Greenpoint gear, Shoreline testers, CSI Humboldt snow white crosses, Karma and Swamp Boys gear to grow out. I'll be one busy grower this Winter.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 29, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> If this has been answer I'm sorry but I can't read 234 pages lol.
> 
> Does anyone know what ECSD GU used in Dynamite diesel. I heard mentioned somewhere that it was from Rez genetics. I'm hoping it is because the mom I had from 06 released ibl was 1 of my favorite plants. I liked it more then the ECSD clone that we got from Chemdog.


Most likely a pheno from the Rezdog Sour D IBL project.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 29, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Ouch, no $77.77 packs anymore.
> 
> I loved those and that blew up my plans for my next order.


What were you after? I never want low funds to get in the way of the next harvest. 
hit me up [email protected]


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 29, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Say gu....can you give us a 411 breakdown on that pure raspberry Kush....thanx


Raspberry Kush is a Cannaventure offering. Overtime you order CVS, rusty, the breeder at CVS is the one shipping out your order. So your Seeds are always coming directly from the breeder.


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 29, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Ouch, no $77.77 packs anymore.
> 
> I loved those and that blew up my plans for my next order.


Yea noticed that all the pks went from 77.77 to 107.77 over night!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah but theres ones for 50 bucks too, so whatever.
gasoline is up, good grass fed milk is near 10 dollars a gallon
my insurance rates rose
i had a dead battery cost me 180 dollars last week.

maybe this shit doesnt happen in Gu land I dunno.....


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yeah but theres ones for 50 bucks too, so whatever.
> gasoline is up, good grass fed milk is near 10 dollars a gallon
> my insurance rates rose
> i had a dead battery cost me 180 dollars last week.
> ...


That's life for everyone brother! Never did I complain about it! I have a couple packs of 

Copper Chem
Eagle Scout 
Cookies and Chem
Plus 17 or 18 more of gu strains so i have paid over a 100 a pack a couple of times. Didn't know of Gu when the packs were super low during testing! It's all love it's called business! He stands behind his gear and as we all know customer service is Spot On!! I will continue to purchase Greenpoint!!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 29, 2017)

J
E
L
L
Y

P
I
E

Mother: Grape Stomer x Cherry Pie
Father: Stardawg

Seeds are shucked, sized, and sorted. Thinking about middle of next week for release.


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 29, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Ouch, no $77.77 packs anymore.
> 
> I loved those and that blew up my plans for my next order.





Derrick83 said:


> Yea noticed that all the pks went from 77.77 to 107.77 over night!!





Derrick83 said:


> That's life for everyone brother! Never did I complain about it! !


I sorry, this made me think you were complaining^


----------



## Derrick83 (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I sorry, this made me think you were complaining^


You're cool no problem!! Got to pay for


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yeah but theres ones for 50 bucks too, so whatever.
> gasoline is up, good grass fed milk is near 10 dollars a gallon
> my insurance rates rose
> i had a dead battery cost me 180 dollars last week.
> ...


Well spoken. In my trade people constantly complain about the price of materials. Years back you could buy a factory car for 3 or 4 thousand. That number has been multiplied by 10 now. Unfortunate but true fact... inflation and greed constantly increasing those rates


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 29, 2017)

Has anyone grown out the RHS crosses that were given away ?


----------



## Doc13 (Sep 29, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What were you after? I never want low funds to get in the way of the next harvest.
> hit me up [email protected]


Thanks! An awesome response like that is just one of the (many) reasons that I am in the process of replacing everything else with ONLY GPS gear.

Sorry, I didn’t mean to give the impression that my next order will be placed immediately. I plan wayyyy in advance; it will probably be at least a couple months out. I’m currently running my previous order. My newest order will (hopefully) be here on Saturday. I need to run that at least partially first, and then I will place another order.

It’s not a huge deal, so I don’t want to bother you over e-mail. I was planning on Golden Nugget and Doc Holiday, but I’m thinking I might just wait until the three seed packs are available for my next order?


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Has anyone grown out the RHS crosses that were given away ?


 I grew mine out, and two others that i know of, typoerror and mrfreshy..

Check my profile, I posted a lot of pictures.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 29, 2017)

I find myself always looking for the closeouts and auctions. As a small personal grower in a 2x2.5 space the smaller packs or single seeds would be great, also the reason I like fems as well.


----------



## the gnome (Sep 29, 2017)

anymore auctions coming around soon?
are they random or is there a set schedule for the auctions.
BTW gu,
what's the status of the PR side of the biz 
been hearing infrastructure is non existent with the cat5 
and the entire elec. grid is destroyed and has to be completely rebuilt from the basics


----------



## ray098 (Sep 29, 2017)

What greenpoint strains compete with purple badlands on bag appeal


----------



## Jhon77 (Sep 29, 2017)

The new sherb strain suppose to have some good color.


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 29, 2017)

ray098 said:


> What greenpoint strains compete with purple badlands on bag appeal


Deputy is pretty, just in a different color palette. Kicks pretty hard too.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 29, 2017)

Finally got shit worked out.3.more weeks and I'll be getting all this stuff sorted out
I really gotta give it to greenpoint.His seeds are always good to go and seem to have very nice growth and structure.As youll can see i have that 1 false teeth on the left that is just outgrowing everything.If its a male i might take it into flower just to see what the fuck he looks like.I think its a female though cause the stipules are crossed which is sometimes an indication of female.Males rarely cross stipules.no preflowers yet but that is one very vigorous plant.I really want a bad ass female in this bunch so i can reverse it on the next run and pollinate my Scotts OG keeper and run a shit load of fems to find something crazy.People are always saying how the best genetics come from hermied plants but if you really think about its cause people mostly run fire plants in flowering rooms and when you get a bunch of bad ass girls in one room any seed you pop out of that mess is always gonna produce something crazy.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 30, 2017)

I put a lot of value in costumer reviews so when i saw what typo did with the pb i had to change direction because pb is the best looking strain from greenpoint that i have seen so i will check the answers against my greenpoint stock and go from there i have a sherbert cross and the deputy landed a few days ago i just wish i had all this info when pb was in the auction lol


----------



## ray098 (Sep 30, 2017)

the gnome said:


> anymore auctions coming around soon?
> are they random or is there a set schedule for the auctions.
> BTW gu,
> what's the status of the PR side of the biz
> ...


I was thinking the same thing is sack ok


----------



## chemphlegm (Sep 30, 2017)

I chose my favorite cut of Raindance and it continues to please the same clone after clone from a clone, not just a lucky seedling!
I am in heaven and my patients are 100% satisfied. They say "if I had to have only one strain....Raindance" Its fuel is like none other.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 30, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I put a lot of value in costumer reviews


Well, it is getting close to Halloween...


----------



## the gnome (Sep 30, 2017)

snake oil and sundance were restocked pretty quick after the initial release sellout.
when's 7's expected to restock?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 30, 2017)

the gnome said:


> snake oil and sundance were restocked pretty quick after the initial release sellout.
> when's 7's expected to restock?


I thought the 7s are completely gone ..I think he said he only had 10 packs


----------



## the gnome (Sep 30, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> I thought the 7s are completely gone ..I think he said he only had 10 packs


plzz say it ain't so.... ouch,
not good at all.
I saw it when it dropped but wanted to get it a bit later when it was restocked again, like the sundance and snake oil


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol ditto, B.C. I know I watched it come and go myself. Like duhr... Kick myself


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2017)

has anyone grown out bandit breath? i really want to add an ogkb mom, but i also have tomahawk, knight rider, dreamcatcher, poineer kush, purple mountain majesty, the deputy, moondance and maverick to choose from.

would love to hear opinions and reviews from people who've grown any from the list out.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2017)

In my opinion blizzard bush would be the closest to 7s if you missed out on that one. Only difference is kush and the white


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 30, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> has anyone grown out bandit breath? i really want to add an ogkb mom, but i also have tomahawk, knight rider, dreamcatcher, poineer kush, purple mountain majesty, the deputy, moondance and maverick to choose from.
> 
> would love to hear opinions and reviews from people who've grown any from the list out.


Im only 2 weeks in on ogkb. It's a tad finicky then the rest but she's a beast!


----------



## the gnome (Sep 30, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Lol ditto, B.C. I know I watched it come and go myself. Like duhr... Kick myself


lol, yeah man, that's worst part of it for sure, and still kickin my dumbass over it,
it is what it is 

I found gu's post where he said it was 15paks, I'm thinking it might what's to be stocked initially, and more to come, fingerzz X'd.
thinking on it, it's kinda hard to fathom working up a the new page and all that goes into it for just 15paks
then selling it for the reg. rate, not to mention it sat there most of the afternoon from what i saw, maybe longer. it was gone ext day. 
if Bodhi found another 15paks of his luckycharms how fast would it sell out and what would peeps be willing to cough up for em?


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Here is the best pic I can get. a couple buds from my bodega bubblegum outdoor crop. wanted to let it go longer but its been freezing at night, raining, and cloudy for weeks. I was scared of mold and the cold. these aren't the biggest nugs cause I wanted to smoke these and not cure them with the rest of it. sweet candied sour diesel stink funk


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Here is the best pic I can get. a couple buds from my bodega bubblegum outdoor crop. wanted to let it go longer but its been freezing at night, raining, and cloudy for weeks. I was scared of mold and the cold. these aren't the biggest nugs cause I wanted to smoke these and not cure them with the rest of it. sweet candied sour diesel stink funk


Hmmm.. candied sour diesel, you say? Are you sure you popped the right beans?


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Hmmm.. candied sour diesel, you say? Are you sure you popped the right beans?


Yuup


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Here is the best pic I can get. a couple buds from my bodega bubblegum outdoor crop. wanted to let it go longer but its been freezing at night, raining, and cloudy for weeks. I was scared of mold and the cold. these aren't the biggest nugs cause I wanted to smoke these and not cure them with the rest of it. sweet candied sour diesel stink funkView attachment 4019505


Just starting a few of these, I have two phenos so far. They are yet to be sexed.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'd say this is completely uncalled for, but I suppose it is that time of the month for you.


Just sick of the sour diesel smell police being on my nuts.


----------



## SensiPuff (Sep 30, 2017)

The test smoke went great. Got me ripped! Tasted good 
Good luck and happy growing 


LubdaNugs said:


> Just starting a few of these, I have two phenos so far. They are yet to be sexed.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Sep 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Just sick of the sour diesel smell police being on my nuts.


The reason I asked is because nothing about the lineage indicates that it should smell like that*, not because I'm part of the "sour diesel smell police".

*But if it does, I'd be more than okay with it, considering I looooves me some sour diesel.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> The test smoke went great. Got me ripped! Tasted good
> Good luck and happy growing


Nice, I'm looking for an IBG leaner for sure. I have very fond memories of that strain.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 1, 2017)

Good Morning! Happy Sunday to errrrrrone


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Good Morning! Happy Sunday to errrrrrone


@Gu~ Just wanted to let us know that I got the pack you sent out as replacements chinook haze 3 days after you shipped. Super fast shipping on replacement beans. I love Greenpoint. You guys have my business for life. Like I told you in an email. I'm not some huge buyer. I buy like a grand of seeds a year. But you treated me like your biggest customer. And that means a ton in this business. And your genetics are fire. Win win if you ask me.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 1, 2017)

Just getting started. 4 Bodega Bubblegum on the left, 2 Clearwater Kush in the center , and 4 Night Rider on the right. Th last little guy is an OTM x Indiana Bubblegum.


----------



## ray098 (Oct 1, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Good Morning! Happy Sunday to errrrrrone


Good morning to you too will the oni seeds be refilled when they sell out or is this a 1 time drop


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 1, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Good morning to you too will the oni seeds be refilled when they sell out or is this a 1 time drop


I'll have to buy more stock from him if they are to be listed again. Right now they are doing well enough to restock.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 1, 2017)

Gu I trying to contact you on email?


----------



## the gnome (Oct 1, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just getting started. 4 Bodega Bubblegum on the left, 2 Clearwater Kush in the center , and 4 Night Rider on the right. Th last little guy is an OTM x Indiana Bubblegum.


nice family pic Lubda 
my IBG exp. has been with Mosca's OTM crosses
hope you get a pheno like my fav that was rock hard,
with some foxtailing going on but tasty-n-potent


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 1, 2017)

the gnome said:


> nice family pic Lubda
> my IBG exp. has been with Mosca's OTM crosses
> hope you get a pheno like my fav that was rock hard,
> with some foxtailing going on but tasty-n-potent


I've had that pheno, it still expresses itself in a cross I made with warlock.


----------



## the gnome (Oct 1, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I've had that pheno, it still expresses itself in a cross I made with warlock.


that pheno is the OTM leaner,
that last pic of the cool cola w/blue gloves is the IBG leaner I believe.
the otm's leaning phenos had a definite edge in the potency dept with less yield compared to the IBG phenos
the super rock hard density packed the weight on in those nugs more than Ive seen before,
so much so more than a few Q'd the weight of zips cause they were so much smaller


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> The reason I asked is because nothing about the lineage indicates that it should smell like that*, not because I'm part of the "sour diesel smell police".
> 
> *But if it does, I'd be more than okay with it, considering I looooves me some sour diesel.


why sure it does. notice the Stardawg in the hybrid? x (Chem 4/Chem D bx2)
two beans hybridized......no telling what traits might report. like moms dads and kids right. "but she has red hair damit!"


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm soaking my Lucky 7's, 48 hours so far, no crack, I planted them today. I'll put an additional 3 in just in case.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Good Morning! Happy Sunday to errrrrrone


Did you produce the Lucky 7's or someone elses garden?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm soaking my Lucky 7's, 48 hours so far, no crack, I planted them today. I'll put an additional 3 in just in case.


Keep me posted probably just a little fresh. Try placing the fresh seeds in the freezer for 24 hours before germinating them. This helps wick any retained moisture out and preps hormones for germination. Just like winter.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 2, 2017)

For the people having issues with seeds not germinating I had two Purple Badlands seeds that didn't crack after 2 days so I just put them in a glass of water and 6 days later both of them cracked and are now above soil. Don't chuck the seeds just 'cause they don't seem promising


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 2, 2017)

Noinch said:


> For the people having issues with seeds not germinating I had two Purple Badlands seeds that didn't crack after 2 days so I just put them in a glass of water and 6 days later both of them cracked and are now above soil. Don't chuck the seeds just 'cause they don't seem promising


I had a similar experience with my dynamite diesel but I soaked first then planted in soil and they eventually sprouted up ...took a couple extra days but they are healthy and happy now ...can't rush nature


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Keep me posted probably just a little fresh. Try placing the fresh seeds in the freezer for 24 hours before germinating them. This helps wick any retained moisture out and preps hormones for germination. Just like winter.


no worries here, they'll pop up soon. 

is this a seed production you made or ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> I had a similar experience with my dynamite diesel but I soaked first then planted in soil and they eventually sprouted up ...took a couple extra days but they are healthy and happy now ...can't rush nature


when I make seeds.....my oldest stored seeds are more difficult to crack than my newest ones. I dont prefer one over the other as long as both are viable. I record the date of my seeds so I know what to expect at germ time.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2017)

Again, I will say that if you have any issues at all please just let me know here or in an email and together we will figure out what makes sense for replacements. I always say I want you growing healthy females and not dud seeds (or a bunch of males either). So I'm always willing to make it right, I know I can't replace the time, energy, or resources. But I can replace the seeds.

What's cool is that I feel really comfortable when I offer this guarantee because of the steps I take to ensure only the best seeds are being sold. It's not risky when it's a safe bet on my side:

-I open pollinate and harvest seeds late in the cycle often giving then up to 10 weeks after pollination and letting plants dry completely when harvested.

-Cleaning is done with a gentle hand on dry material to ensure striping is maintained, and a blowing device is used to clear remaining plant material and lighter underdeveloped seed.

-The remaining seeds are fully developed *heavy* seeds of all sizes. A series of sieve screens are used to sort seeds into sizes #6,#7,#8 and finally the base. Base layer is thrown away. A grade seeds (strain specific) fall into either the #6 or the #7 and B grade (strain specific) are either on the #7 or #8 sieve. I own and have used a lot of the bigger and smaller micron screens but these are the sizes that matter, and have reduced my method down to for efficiency .

-A grade seeds are sold first. B grade are kept for backup. We keep track of everything digitally with iPads, spreadsheets, and calendar reminders so we are usually able to have a new batch of A grade seeds ready before we have to break into the B grade. Old B grade are thrown away for the new batch B grade.

After all this when seeds are packed to order, they are poured into hand and sorted one last time by human eye under good light to ensure only the sexiest seeds actually go into the packs. All these things, while they sound difficult and tasking, make my life at the end of the day a lot easier.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> is this a seed production you made or ?


The Stardawg crosses are 100% mine and done by me and my staff.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The Stardawg crosses are 100% mine and done by me and my staff.


awesome!! buck stops here lol!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

you ever give up your stardawg for someone else to use, like they might give up their fire for you in a collaboration?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2017)

The stardawg cut was passed to me, it's floating around denver being used by others for sure. I have even passed it out.
But everything they could offer I already have, at a lower price to more people.

The one who's name I will not mention actually said he turned it down because it was beneath him to use the same male as me. I think that's a mistake on his part.


----------



## ray098 (Oct 2, 2017)

If you put a section on your site for old seeds i would buy them no need to throw them away if you can get cash for them i felt a pain when i read you put them in the trash lol


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 2, 2017)

I've had 100% success so far with gu. No duds out of ~ 18 or so.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 2, 2017)

the gnome said:


> that pheno is the OTM leaner,
> that last pic of the cool cola w/blue gloves is the IBG leaner I believe.
> the otm's leaning phenos had a definite edge in the potency dept with less yield compared to the IBG phenos
> the super rock hard density packed the weight on in those nugs more than Ive seen before,
> so much so more than a few Q'd the weight of zips cause they were so much smaller


Might have had the OTM leaner, regardless it's one of my favorite strains to date. Flavor, potency, and a pure euphoric high. I only had rwo seeds germinate out of my pack of Old Time Indiana BG, the first was a male. We'll have to wait and see what this one is.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 2, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> I've had 100% success so far with gu. No duds out of ~ 18 or so.


Same here, excellent germination rate.


----------



## higher self (Oct 2, 2017)

California Cannon has been cloned & hitting flowing tent soon. My 1st GPS grow so I'm excited as its going up against my OG keeper about to get the flip as well.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> If you put a section on your site for old seeds i would buy them no need to throw them away if you can get cash for them i felt a pain when i read you put them in the trash lol


straight up. Gu, put the old B grade beans on sale for super cheap with the disclaimer that you get what you get.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 2, 2017)

"beneath him to use the same male as me". 

Every field has it's complainers and wanna be elites.

_Your lips are moving_ and you're complaining about something. That's whinging.
The Hound 
GoT


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> If you put a section on your site for old seeds i would buy them no need to throw them away if you can get cash for them i felt a pain when i read you put them in the trash lol


Exactly this! From an old-school perennial gardener and hybridizer, throwing away seeds hurts. You could just make a very large disclaimer at the top and bottom of the page that there will be germination issues, and no guarantee applies. Then proceed to make cash off your normally lost stock from those of us who will gladly give the seeds a chance at life.


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> If you put a section on your site for old seeds i would buy them no need to throw them away if you can get cash for them i felt a pain when i read you put them in the trash lol


That would lower his net profit in the long run and makes no sense from a business perspective


----------



## the gnome (Oct 2, 2017)

Noinch said:


> For the people having issues with seeds not germinating I had two Purple Badlands seeds that didn't crack after 2 days so I just put them in a glass of water and 6 days later both of them cracked and are now above soil. Don't chuck the seeds just 'cause they don't seem promising


sage advice noinch, after a bath, beans crack w/tails begining to emerge I put them in small clear plastic cups of soil 
w/beans planted next to the side of the cup so i can see tails are heading the right direction.
beans that don't crack are put into another cup for a couple weeks, Ive seen seed scome up 2-3wks down the road long after hope for germ'g.
2wks+ and nuthing pops the soil goes into the general soil fund, 
every now and then ive had plants pop up in the gro bags during bloom 5-6-7 weeks into bloom.


----------



## the gnome (Oct 2, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I've had that pheno, it still expresses itself in a cross I made with warlock.


I wish i still had it lol.
maybe I'll find another when i get GPS B Bubblegum, 
I spent my 900pts and picked up BBubblegum and purp outlaw on typeo's recommendation 
paid 20peso's for $215 in gear, 
this morning I already have over 200 points in my hot sweaty lil hands


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 2, 2017)

eminiplayer said:


> That would lower his net profit in the long run and makes no sense from a business perspective


Eh, if it was executed properly (by limiting current and closeout stock overlap), that would be impossible to say without very extensive and specific research. It could certainly be true, while it could also be true that it might open up a whole new customer base (the very casual hobbyist), that perhaps previously wouldn't have purchased from him. That coupled with established customers tacking on closeout packs with their regular orders could possibly be a net gain. It would make for an interesting experiment.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 2, 2017)

Only great germ rates here with GreenPoint, I've only ran the Chinook and the Pioneer but had 100% germ rates on those. On the Symbiotic side I've got 5/5 Mimosas running and they are vigorous. Thanks for bringing the goods Gu!

Oddly enough on the fresh seeds thing, I find my freshest to pop the soonest, even right on the plant if the humidity is high enough and they're left in the flowers too long on the plant from early pollination. Straight up germinating in the buds.


----------



## ray098 (Oct 2, 2017)

I think he was being sarcastic doc


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> California Cannon has been cloned & hitting flowing tent soon. My 1st GPS grow so I'm excited as its going up against my OG keeper about to get the flip as well.


Keep up posted with pics !


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I think he was being sarcastic doc


Well, sarcastic or not, he brings up a valid point. That's why I stressed the need to limit stock overlap.


----------



## the gnome (Oct 2, 2017)

higher self said:


> California Cannon has been cloned & hitting flowing tent soon. My 1st GPS grow so I'm excited as its going up against my OG keeper about to get the flip as well.


pics for sure! I just my cali cannons into gal bags for veg.
I haven't seen anything bout it on the forums, 
keep us updated higherself


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 2, 2017)

CannaBruh said:


> Only great germ rates here with GreenPoint, I've only ran the Chinook and the Pioneer but had 100% germ rates on those. On the Symbiotic side I've got 5/5 Mimosas running and they are vigorous. Thanks for bringing the goods Gu!
> 
> Oddly enough on the fresh seeds thing, I find my freshest to pop the soonest, even right on the plant if the humidity is high enough and they're left in the flowers too long on the plant from early pollination. Straight up germinating in the buds.


Any pics of the pioneer??


----------



## higher self (Oct 2, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Keep up posted with pics !





the gnome said:


> pics for sure! I just my cali cannons into gal bags for veg.
> I haven't seen anything bout it on the forums,
> keep us updated higherself


I'll snap some pictures for sure! Dont know if I want to flower the seeded plant or the clone, seeded plant has been vegging longer of course but clones always turn out better imo. 

Yeah I havent seen anything about Cali Cannons either guess thats why its getting discontinued. I'll be mad if its super fire & I didnt get anymore seeds as I only bought 2 single seeds before they were put on clearance lol! 

I wouldn't be too mad though I have a lot of other GPS packs to run. I really dont want to buy anymore until ive ran through some of what I already have. When my scrog run is done I may do a run with two different strains one pack each or a mixed variety.


----------



## the gnome (Oct 2, 2017)

sky pilot was discontinued, i picked up 2 packs ran 1 and they had a heavy duty stone.
Ive read the same about c-cannon but in the reviews, so take it with a grain of salt
by the lineage it should be a sledge hammer buzz


----------



## Porkymcchops (Oct 2, 2017)

Gonna soak half a pack tonight and see what happens..


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 2, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Eh, if it was executed properly (by limiting current and closeout stock overlap), that would be impossible to say without very extensive and specific research. It could certainly be true, while it could also be true that it might open up a whole new customer base (the very casual hobbyist), that perhaps previously wouldn't have purchased from him. That coupled with established customers tacking on closeout packs with their regular orders could possibly be a net gain. It would make for an interesting experiment.



sorta like offering my bgrade to my patients for a reduced cost. I wont do this. I gift with every deliver, often double down, but its always more A grade. I cant have my labeled product out there confused with my bgrade somehow being compared/confused.
If it isnt A grade at the finish line it gets squeezed to recycled in the rabbit cages.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 2, 2017)

Even if he gave the b grade away as freebies with the warning of what they are, about half of you that had problems would complain and expect something be done for you. I doubt it would be worth the headache.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 2, 2017)

I like the idea of getting them as freebies for orders or a discount price with a. Disclaimer ...jelly pie dropped but I didn't get an email from greenpoint


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Would you guys cull this plant? False teeth that just looks retarded.


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Would you guys cull this plant? False teeth that just looks retarded.
> 
> View attachment 4020679


I guarantee that plant pulls through no problem if you give it sometime, and maybe tiny amounts of water more frequently then just one full watering every so often. If the space is needed then cull.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm not familiar with False Teeth, but if plant count or space aren't an issue, I'd keep it. You never know, it might be a killer pheno.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 2, 2017)

I received my Greenpoint Gold Nuggets rewards order today, fast as usual.
Btw, thanks for the Lucky 7's freebie, I received 3 packs, but only ordered 2
7 packs for $11 shipping.
I am pretty sure most would agree that the Golden Nuggets rock!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Btw, thanks for the Lucky 7's freebie, I received 3 packs, but only ordered 2


Someone's going to be very unhappy....


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 2, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Someone's going to be very unhappy....


I hope not.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope not.


happened to me.got wrong order and someone got something else but GU made it right.He has been more than fair on all accounts.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope not.


Me either. I know it wasn't me, because I got mine today as well. 

and like Heisengrow said, he'll make it right... I just don't know when he'll have more Lucky 7's


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 3, 2017)

I would return the extra pack, if it meant someone that had ordered them, was going to get screwed.
I got what I ordered so no skin off my back if I was asked to return them.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

^^^^^ good man @Bakersfield


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

Lucky 7s back in Stock?


----------



## the gnome (Oct 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Lucky 7s back in Stock?


yes it is!,
I had over 900pts planning to grab 7s and purp outlaw when stock ran out over the weekend.
I still picked up PURP-Bs and bodega BBgum in the auctions for near shipping costs
lol and now there it is 

btw,
any current discount codes to be had?
i think if you sign up for the news letter you get a code discount?
edited for:
ok, I signed up for the news letter/gazzette, c'mon code


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

the gnome said:


> yes it is!,
> I had over 900pts planning to grab 7s and purp outlaw when stock ran out.
> I still picked up PURP-Bs and bodega BBgum in the auctions for near shipping costs
> lol and now there it is



I also am eyeing that purple outlaw. That SR71 is one of my favorite cuts


----------



## the gnome (Oct 3, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I also am eyeing that purple outlaw. That SR71 is one of my favorite cuts


hate to be the bearer of disappointing news pope
but purple outlaw is on the discontinued list but that's not a bad thing cause they're priced to sell, but the bad thing is it's sold out


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 3, 2017)

the gnome said:


> hate to be the bearer of disappointing news pope
> but purple outlaw is on the discontinued list but that's not a bad thing cause they're priced to sell, but the bad thing is it's sold out


I know  

I have a weird memory that I read there was going to be a final restock, but may have just been a really good dream 

A man can hope. I lost my SR71, and it was one of the only strains to relieve my migraines.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 3, 2017)

There will be more purple outlaw restocked. 
Seeds are being cleaned now. Will not be restocked again after it sells out

Lucky 7s were listed as sold out as a mistake. Inventory issues have been resolved. Thought I had less than I did.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> There will be more purple outlaw restocked.
> Seeds are being cleaned now. Will not be restocked again after it sells out
> 
> Lucky 7s were listed as sold out as a mistake. Inventory issues have been resolved. Thought I had less than I did.


Thanks for the updates! Killer response time .


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2017)

Made a little video of my greenpoint progress and the stuff i got going on in the grow room.Im not the best at making vids but always wanted to do one so here goes.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 3, 2017)

Keep making vids. Gave me some entertainment this evening. All the GPS looks great


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Keep making vids. Gave me some entertainment this evening. All the GPS looks great


Yeah your seeds are strong.i got 100 percent on the ES and 100 on tomahawk.the dd I had 1 that was a dud.the plant growth on the greenpoint is always great.i cant wait to run them into flower under RDWC.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 3, 2017)

Anyone know what happens if you buy a coupon code using the nuggets system and don't spend the full value?


----------



## the gnome (Oct 3, 2017)

we'll see ya at the oscar awards heise, ya gots my vote 
good news! I ran across the latest discount code right under Gu's info in his heading 
on instagram
news would've of even better news if I saw it before i paid.......


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 3, 2017)

Early Copper Chem @ day 63. Lower nug, this one smells like skunk, ass, halitosis and dirty socks .


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Early Copper Chem @ day 63. Lower nug, this one smells like skunk, ass, halitosis and dirty socksView attachment 4021315 .


I want to create another account just so I can give you another thumbs up for this. Superb.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 4, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Again, I will say that if you have any issues at all please just let me know here or in an email and together we will figure out what makes sense for replacements. I always say I want you growing healthy females and not dud seeds (or a bunch of males either). So I'm always willing to make it right, I know I can't replace the time, energy, or resources. But I can replace the seeds.
> 
> What's cool is that I feel really comfortable when I offer this guarantee because of the steps I take to ensure only the best seeds are being sold. It's not risky when it's a safe bet on my side:
> 
> ...


One more step for best REM's. Seems easy enough to grab a handful of A grade seeds and drop them into a cup of water for a few days before packaging the remainder of the crop for an idea of germination rate?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 4, 2017)

the gnome said:


> we'll see ya at the oscar awards heise, ya gots my vote
> good news! I ran across the latest discount code right under Gu's info in his heading
> on instagram
> news would've of even better news if I saw it before i paid.......


share that shit here man?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 4, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Early Copper Chem @ day 63. Lower nug, this one smells like skunk, ass, halitosis and dirty socksView attachment 4021315 .


Nice


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 4, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> share that shit here man?


Insta is the code


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2017)

Can you use nuggets and a discount code together? I'm trying to wait till the 666 sale. But it's killn me to wait lol. I could order twice


----------



## ray098 (Oct 4, 2017)

hi gu can you help me to understand the reviews i did 2 for this month only got nugs for 1 i thought we could do 2 a month can you break things down on how they really work thanks


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 4, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Can you use nuggets and a discount code together? I'm trying to wait till the 666 sale. But it's killn me to wait lol. I could order twice


No, you can't stack nuggets and a code.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> No, you can't stack nuggets and a code.



Ok thanks for the reply man


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2017)

So is the jelly pie worth 107 bucks. Well minus nuggets or codes? It looks fire as fuk. Any grows of it yet as testers or anything?


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 4, 2017)

Just flipped one of my five Purple Badlands into flowering...
Running in coco with canna products, this is by far my best grow yet, such Vigor and health in these plants.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 4, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Just flipped one of my five Purple Badlands into flowering...
> Running in coco with canna products, this is by far my best grow yet, such Vigor and health in these plants.
> 
> View attachment 4021502


someone already said that.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 4, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> someone already said that.


But it's worth repeating !!


----------



## galaxy447 (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a few questions For Gu...

Are you considering another black friday sale this year?

Is copper chem staying at 107.77, or is it temporary?

What are the next couple of strains you will be releasing?

Thanks in advance


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2017)

Do they take paypal? I've ordered before from them. But used card. But I have a PayPal balance I need to use. I have no way to withdraw it. Might as well spend it on beans


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 4, 2017)

Golden Nugget harvested @ day 80.
my first pack & run of Greenpoint, purchased for the low price of 30$,.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden Nugget harvested @ day 80.
> my first pack & run of Greenpoint, purchased for the low price of 30$,.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alright, imo you had at least 10 more days to go maybe more. Happy harvest


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 4, 2017)

Got to hand it to @Gu~ so.i had to make a video on my observations.no sugar coats just straight talk.i really cant wait to run his gear in my buckets.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 4, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks alright, imo you had at least 10 more days to go maybe more. Happy harvest


appreciate the advice 714steadyeddie. still developing patience.
in the positives whole plant looked mostly cloudy with top colas having about 15% amber.
hope its good medicine. Smells amazing! Sour. ass. gas.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 4, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> appreciate the advice 714steadyeddie. still developing patience.
> in the positives whole plant looked mostly cloudy with top colas having about 15% amber.
> hope its good medicine. Smells amazing! Sour. ass. gas.


It will be great smoke, next time look at all the hairs that are receding in the bud. Should not be any white hairs sticking up. Good luck


----------



## dySSyd (Oct 5, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Got to hand it to @Gu~ so.i had to make a video on my observations.no sugar coats just straight talk.i really cant wait to run his gear in my buckets.


Hey Heisengrow. Agreed, there is a lot of variance in the DVG false Teeth. Your FT4 "runt" or "cabbage" actually looks like the sought after OGKB dominant pheno. Takes forever to veg but worth it in the end if you have the patience.

Back to my GPS!!!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

still no seed crack with the Lucky7's over a few days, decided to plant a couple Shaq Candy while waiting.
Jelly Pie was in the mind too, but fems save me plant count hassles, so....Jelly Pie soon


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 5, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden Nugget harvested @ day 80.
> my first pack & run of Greenpoint, purchased for the low price of 30$,.
> 
> 
> ...


you did well to harvest when you did imo! looks great. perfect trichs , right on time!
I've had the same harvesting time as @Gu~ suggests with his gear, as well as with most reputable breeder suggestions. 
Mine were all over the map before I controlled my space correctly. They didnt make them flower faster only corrected metabolism and the plus was on time flowers most every time. good job!! please report on flavors and effects? thanks


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 5, 2017)

Chemphl keep me posted on those shaq candy missed that one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 5, 2017)

dySSyd said:


> Hey Heisengrow. Agreed, there is a lot of variance in the DVG false Teeth. Your FT4 "runt" or "cabbage" actually looks like the sought after OGKB dominant pheno. Takes forever to veg but worth it in the end if you have the patience.
> 
> Back to my GPS!!!


This isn't a slow veg issue.this plant is just a mutant.leaves are split into pairs and shit.ill keep it for now just to see.have no idea if I'll even be able to clone it.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 5, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Looks alright, imo you had at least 10 more days to go maybe more. Happy harvest


To each their own. I don't like an abundance of amber in my trichs. I think it looks prime


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 5, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you did well to harvest when you did imo! looks great. perfect trichs , right on time!
> I've had the same harvesting time as @Gu~ suggests with his gear, as well as with most reputable breeder suggestions.
> Mine were all over the map before I controlled my space correctly. They didnt make them flower faster only corrected metabolism and the plus was on time flowers most every time. good job!! please report on flavors and effects? thanks


ah man, chemplegm!!
really appreciate the feedback dude, ill be sure to keep an update after a nice cure.
as for the smell who ever wrote the description was spot on & deserves a bonus or at least a seed pack.
"She smells and tastes like a soda factory dumpster in July." not sure about taste but i work next to a monster energy drink & soda factory and man GOlden nugget lingers all day.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2017)

3 topped and strong and vigorous Copper Chem to the flower tent today! Dynamite Diesel at 4 weeks and a Black Gold at 3. I am now collecting Black Gold luv dust from my boy. Black Gold F2s and Copper crosses ahead. Black Gold is well liked by any that meet her. In fact, anything Greenpoint seems well received! Purple Mountain Majesty seedlings also looking good and a couple sport purple first leaves. I am excited about this Goji Stardawg cross.

Post is taking a while as I am vaping some really good (K)Night Rider.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 5, 2017)

Just wanna go on record as saying the cannaventure lines at gps have given me the same level of service as Gu.

Rusty at CV is a badass. Placed two orders for CV strains. Cookie wreck at first and raspberry kush the second time around. Each order was as timely as the gps gear, plus he tossed is some freebie LVTK with each order.

If you were thinking about CV I would totally recommend placing an order. Haven't ran any yet, but I needed some fems to fill holes in the lineup as I pheno hunt. Will post as they get popped.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 5, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just wanna go on record as saying the cannaventure lines at gps have given me the same level of service as Gu.
> 
> Rusty at CV is a badass. Placed two orders for CV strains. Cookie wreck at first and raspberry kush the second time around. Each order was as timely as the gps gear, plus he tossed is some freebie LVTK with each order.
> 
> If you were thinking about CV I would totally recommend placing an order. Haven't ran any yet, but I needed some fems to fill holes in the lineup as I pheno hunt. Will post as they get popped.


I had looked at the cookie wrecks but saw where some of the phenos lean heavy to cbd so I didn't wanna chance having issues with the potency.alot of the cookie wreck grows I have seen have been super nice though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 5, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I had looked at the cookie wrecks but saw where some of the phenos lean heavy to cbd so I didn't wanna chance having issues with the potency.alot of the cookie wreck grows I have seen have been super nice though.


I bought some high CBD lower THC weed from a local dispensary and it was bomb diggity. My legs felt like rubber and my body and mind felt good in a Vicodin with Flexeril sort of way. 
Great meds for a broke down construction tool like myself.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought some high CBD lower THC weed from a local dispensary and it was bomb diggity. My legs felt like rubber and my body and mind felt good in a Vicodin with Flexeril sort of way.
> Great meds for a broke down construction tool like myself.


I feel ya, a good high CBD cream is just what the doctor ordered for a solid nights sleep.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

when I grew high cbd plants they made me feel nauseated, swirly, not right at all. real similar to the effects I get when I eat an mj cookie I've made. I pass on the high cbd. BUT...I've learned that higher cbd with higher thc is bomb tits for us.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

anyone thinking they might enjoy similar, in a far out stinky fast flowering sexy strain I suggest Medicine Man by Mr Nice, the most requested longest running flower here, since 2008. not my favorite these days but in my top tier. very useful very real medicine.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

100% of my Shaq Candy beans popped in less than 24 hours !
from the fridge, to the glass of water, cracked over night.
into pro mix in minutes.
no Lucky7 root yet, still have hope though, in the dirt now.


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 100% of my Shaq Candy beans popped in less than 24 hours !
> from the fridge, to the glass of water, cracked over night.
> into pro mix in minutes.
> no Lucky7 root yet, still have hope though, in the dirt now.


Copper Chem sprouted September 13. 3 of them zoomed. 1 is half the size of the others. 3 males and 1 female? Or 3 normal and 1 stunted?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> Copper Chem sprouted September 13. 3 of them zoomed. 1 is half the size of the others. 3 males and 1 female? Or 3 normal and 1 stunted?


how long you had the pack?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

anyone got Lucky7 sprouts I missed?


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> how long you had the pack?


2 months or so. They are fresh.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> 2 months or so. They are fresh.


I dont think the seed age has much to do with it when we're talking about a year or two even. I have beans near 10 years old still popping. I wondered which batch of cc seeds yours was from


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I dont think the seed age has much to do with it when we're talking about a year or two even. I have beans near 10 years old still popping. I wondered which batch of cc seeds yours was from


I also have started 2 t


chemphlegm said:


> I dont think the seed age has much to do with it when we're talking about a year or two even. I have beans near 10 years old still popping. I wondered which batch of cc seeds yours was from


I also have 2 cannaventure cookie wreck. Do you discuss them here or do they have their own area?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> I also have started 2 t
> 
> I also have 2 cannaventure cookie wreck. Do you discuss them here or do they have their own area?


if you got them from another breeder do it in their thread for respect to the thread op, if you got them from greenpoint I'd say of course talk here.


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> if you got them from another breeder do it in their thread for respect to the thread op, if you got them from greenpoint I'd say of course talk here.


In that case I started 2 cookie wreck. 1 is growing normally. 1 is stunted. Any body else have this happening?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

that could be any number of reasons causing the issue. you'd have to grow dozens in the same controlled environment to discern genetic responsibility. 
I can help with a description of your space, habits, tools etc if you like


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> that could be any number of reasons causing the issue. you'd have to grow dozens in the same controlled environment to discern genetic responsibility.
> I can help with a description of your space, habits, tools etc if you like


Thanks for the offer but I think it's just an outlier. If I get more stunted plants I'll start looking into it more. All the rest of my plants are going great in the same environment.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

a damaged root or seedling, a bit of contaminate in the soil, could be anything. I've seen this too occasionally, I write it off until a whole pack is symptomatic, then I complain loudly.
when I see a bad girl I kill it here before I spend one more penny or thought on it, unless its one of a kind.
good luck


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> Copper Chem sprouted September 13. 3 of them zoomed. 1 is half the size of the others. 3 males and 1 female? Or 3 normal and 1 stunted?


I have had runty looking plants that young catch up and even pass early bigger plants. I almost killed my best Northern Lights plant I ever had.


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 6, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have had runty looking plants that young catch up and even pass early bigger plants. I almost killed my best Northern Lights plant I ever had.


I'll keep it until I run out of space.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> I'll keep it until I run out of space.


That makes all kinds of sense.


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 6, 2017)

I picked up Gu’s latest Dynamite Diesel it’s I trip how small the sour d seeds always make little seeds.I made a cross with sour D and grandpas breath and all the seeds were half the size of my others ,so when these beans showed up they were tiny so I know they’re legit.Thats one thing I love about Gu is you get what you order.Adding these to my breeding pot.Yippee


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 6, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> I picked up Gu’s latest
> Dynamite Diesel
> it’s I trip how small the sour d seeds always make little seeds.I made a cross with
> sour D and
> grandpas breath and all the seeds were half the size of my others ,so when these beans showed up they were tiny so I know they’re legit.Thats one thing I love about Gu is you get what you order.Adding these to my breeding pot.Yippee


you're playing with real fire there you know.....be careful


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 6, 2017)

California Cannon on the way!! Great sale going on at Greenpoint by the way, check it out if you are in the market. These guys or girls are great, from placing the order, to receiving an invoice via email, to receiving shipping and tracking information, less than 1 hour, shit maybe it was less than 30 minutes, who cares, super fast!!!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 6, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> California Cannon on the way!! Great sale going on at Greenpoint by the way, check it out if you are in the market. These guys or girls are great, from placing the order, to receiving an invoice via email, to receiving shipping and tracking information, less than 1 hour, shit maybe it was less than 30 minutes, who cares, super fast!!!


Yep, Gu is always prompt but USPS been fuckin up alot lately...I'm still waiting on my last GPS order I placed on sept 13. I wonder if they are implementing a new system that is causing delays all over the place...I've noticed a bunch of delays lately even with stuff for my day job.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 6, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Yep, Gu is always prompt but USPS been fuckin up alot lately...I'm still waiting on my last GPS order I placed on sept 13. I wonder if they are implementing a new system that is causing delays all over the place...I've noticed a bunch of delays lately even with stuff for my day job.


Weird, I had a one day delay too. The tracking was all screwed up.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Oct 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> anyone got Lucky7 sprouts I missed?


Threw five in water and only one popped a root so far..


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 6, 2017)

4 packs $75 same thing with invoice payment any tracking number 20 -30 minutes total
1x California Cannon - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Hickok Haze - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Purple Mountain Majesty - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Blizzard Bush - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds


Ryry94 said:


> California Cannon on the way!! Great sale going on at Greenpoint by the way, check it out if you are in the market. These guys or girls are great, from placing the order, to receiving an invoice via email, to receiving shipping and tracking information, less than 1 hour, shit maybe it was less than 30 minutes, who cares, super fast!!!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 6, 2017)

Without going into a lot of details, I will say the customer service at greenpoint is the best I have seen with the banks I have dealt with. GU replaced some beans for me when no other bank I know of would have. He's highly recommended.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 6, 2017)

Yes greenpoint is great also can't beat there prices.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 6, 2017)

Garlix week 10. Smells like Chem. She's sticky and dank! Absolutely repulsive!


----------



## gritzz (Oct 7, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> Threw five in water and only one popped a root so far..


24hr water bath,48 hour damp napkin and got 1 lucky with a tail...not greenpoint like...used to a 9 for 10 or 10for 11 on all greenpoint beans...They are all going in red solo cups now.... shooting for 50/50 germ rate at least...good luck to all with the Lucky's...


----------



## gritzz (Oct 7, 2017)

gritzz said:


> 24hr water bath,48 hour damp napkin and got 1 lucky with a tail...not greenpoint like...used to a 9 for 10 or 10for 11 on all greenpoint beans...They are all going in red solo cups now.... shooting for 50/50 germ rate at least...good luck to all with the Lucky's...


Still green point rocks...stocking up on the Cali cannons,blizzards ,deputy etc...before they are gone...best deals in the biz for a1 genes....


----------



## hillbill (Oct 7, 2017)

No stones in GP genes so far here. I now look to Greenpoint before Bodhi. That Stardawg male must be something else. 4 seedling Purple Mountain Majesty plants doing fine. 3 Copper Chem in first days of flower. Very vigorous. Dynamite Diesel and Black Gold in early flower and lookin' good with the Diesel being a nice bush. I have the Black Gold plant LST trained and she is big and growing act like a Sativa. She is about to be pollinated by a big brother.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 7, 2017)

Cookie Wreck buds dried and cured. Clearly cookie dom


Jp.the.pope said:


> Just wanna go on record as saying the cannaventure lines at gps have given me the same level of service as Gu.
> 
> Rusty at CV is a badass. Placed two orders for CV strains. Cookie wreck at first and raspberry kush the second time around. Each order was as timely as the gps gear, plus he tossed is some freebie LVTK with each order.
> 
> If you were thinking about CV I would totally recommend placing an order. Haven't ran any yet, but I needed some fems to fill holes in the lineup as I pheno hunt. Will post as they get popped.


The Cookie Wreck is some pretty potent herb, grew his Fire Wreck also both tippity top shelf quality smoke although some nanners in late flower with both strains which could have very well been my own doing. Fire Wreck was truly a trainwreck of a plant, straight up spaghetti bush with a stretch to her. The Cookie Wreck pheno was the opposite, miniscule yields and excruciatingly slow vegging pheno with literally zero stretch , rock solid tiny purple doughy smelling cookie buds all the way to the very bottom. My brother had one other pheno that smelled unlike anything I've come across since, very unique and complex and a gram knotted up in your pocket was enough to smell up a classroom sized room, very unique structure almost like dr grinspoon with the beads on a string look but obviously not to the extreme of grinspoon. On a far more relevant note my 10 *Raindance* seedlings broke surface less than 12 hrs after going in cups and are looking good for what they are atm. I'll wait until they are worth showing to post up progress pics


----------



## kds710 (Oct 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Garlix week 10. Smells like Chem. She's sticky and dank! Absolutely repulsive!
> View attachment 4022755


Finally I've been waiting and waiting to see exactly this and your description is what I was hoping for. Can't wait to run this one I hope you post a harvest update with a quick rundown on how she did and your opinion


----------



## the gnome (Oct 7, 2017)

I know it would happen eventually,
my 1st slow germinating issue with seeds from GPS 
got my bodega gum finally along with purp-outlaw and both were the prob.
it took every bit of 3DAYS for the beans to crack-n-tails start poking out! 
GPS has the most phenomenal fastest and highest rates (usually100%) 
and on a *consistent* basis Ive seen in 7yrs of indoor growing
cookie-n-chem from bath to above ground seedlings w/soil was in 4 days,
a personal record for me 
3 days for bodega+outlaw still beats the heck out of what I'm use to seeing in the seed game.
my 7s came in today, put 6 in the freezer and give a day or so and see what happens with those.
last I read chemphlems 7s hadn't cracked in 2 days, that's still early tho


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> California Cannon on the way!! Great sale going on at Greenpoint by the way, check it out if you are in the market. These guys or girls are great, from placing the order, to receiving an invoice via email, to receiving shipping and tracking information, less than 1 hour, shit maybe it was less than 30 minutes, who cares, super fast!!!


Delivered, thank you!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 7, 2017)

What is the deal again on the 666 sale?


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 7, 2017)

Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.


I am,lots of vigor on mine


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> What is the deal again on the 666 sale?


66.6% off on orders $666 or more if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 7, 2017)

is there a code?


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> is there a code?


Gu~ said he'll send it out with a Greenpoint Gazette email I believe


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 7, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.



_vigor_ aint the strain its the pilot


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> is there a code?


666


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 7, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.


I got a few going now still in early stages of veg hoping I get a good ecsd pheno


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 7, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.



Dynamite Diesel. 1 gallon took it at 82 days. 72g


Also just finished 2 monster Skypilots. Both in 1 gallon of soil.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd like it twice if I could!^^^^


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> View attachment 4023171
> Dynamite Diesel. 1 gallon took it at 82 days. 72g
> 
> 
> ...


If i get a female even close to that ima make her a fukin masterpiece,cant wait
I think i have 1 female DD so far and i male.At least so far thats how its looking


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 8, 2017)

Nice buds but what's up with your leaves? Doesn't look like a fade to me
Second photo looks like a calmag related issue cause of the rust spots


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 8, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Nice buds but what's up with your leaves? Doesn't look like a fade to me
> Second photo looks like a calmag related issue cause of the rust spots


They were being fed very infrequently towards the end. I didn't really care because the buds we're done for the most part.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 8, 2017)

I've had nutes get out of whack on a few grows. Just wondering what was going on with yours. Either way, enjoy those sticky fat nugs. Nice work


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 8, 2017)

Any dry pics of the DD yet?


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 8, 2017)

For anyone who hasn't noticed, Purple Outlaw is now back in stock for $77.77! 

https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock/products/purple-outlaw?variant=45114766739


----------



## the gnome (Oct 8, 2017)

those DDs pics are making me wanna open mine really bad now.
you did a great on both of those.
I ran SP, very potent plants for sure!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 8, 2017)

And it's discontinued so use that code and stock up!



Doc13 said:


> For anyone who hasn't noticed, Purple Outlaw is now back in stock for $77.77!
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock/products/purple-outlaw?variant=45114766739


----------



## the gnome (Oct 8, 2017)

btw, if your in soil and vegged and flowered without up-potting with fresh soil you'll have a very low soil ph by mid-bloom at the latest
and lockouts start sprouting up, plus if your using slated fertz it'll drop soil Ph even more. 
adding powdered lime does the trick. I get a lot of lockouts in midbloom, a couple tbs mixed on top of the soil greens everything up
in days or a cup of lime in 5gals stirred a lot to keep it in suspension works also


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Keep me posted probably just a little fresh. Try placing the fresh seeds in the freezer for 24 hours before germinating them. This helps wick any retained moisture out and preps hormones for germination. Just like winter.




all my Shaq Candy cracked in less than 24 hours, none of my Lucky 7's crack in a week 
when will a new crop of Lucky 7 gear be available?


----------



## morgwar (Oct 8, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> Anyone else doing the Dynamite Diesel?The last Diesel I got from San Fran and it had no vigor.Before that I had another sour d and was pulling half pounders from a drip system so I'm looking for that sour the big one.


The dynamite diesel vigour when I grew it pointed to heavy production if given room or trained.
I planted mine 2 weeks I believe, after the black gold and copper and it caught up and surpassed black gold.
There was no chance of it beating copper in vigour unless planted at the same time.
Expect sulphur, gas, and a little cedar.
I earlier mentioned dynamite as having a couch lock effect but that has changed with cure? Its very uplifting now.
GREAT antidepressant.
This strain presents as a sour d in taste and smell and now stone as well(after a good cure). Ill be ordering more for my diesel projects for sure.
You won't be disappointed for sure


----------



## the gnome (Oct 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> all my Shaq Candy cracked in less than 24 hours, none of my Lucky 7's crack in a week
> when will a new crop of Lucky 7 gear be available?


hate hearing that one, got mine yesterday, 1l2 went into water the other 1/2 in the freezer for the nite, into the bath tub this morning..... fingerz X'd


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 8, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The dynamite diesel vigour when I grew it pointed to heavy production if given room or trained.
> I planted mine 2 weeks I believe, before the black gold and copper and it caught up and surpassed black gold.
> There was no chance of it beating copper in vigour unless planted at the same time.
> Expect sulphur, gas, and a little cedar.
> ...


not that I'm paying attention to size or yield but the black golds in flower are fat wide leafed girls, were this way in veg too, seem xtra fast vegging for me. didnt get to the DD yet but she's on the goto list. Had to soak some biodiesel this morning of course so that bumped my jellies and my dynamite diesel for now. Lucky7s pissed me off all week hoping Shaq makes me smile tomorrow or so.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 8, 2017)

Copper Chem coming down week 10.
Heavy clusters of resinous funk.
The smells remind me of Skunk and some Indian Curry dish.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 8, 2017)

Black Gold. Not as stinky as Copper Chem, but I love the structure.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 9, 2017)

I was thinking..its not a _made on _date I'd like to see.
I suspect seed breeders already have some way of knowing one batch from another.
As a customer I'd like to see those batch numbers on my new seed pack before I purchase another
so I can avoid a do over of a pack/batch I deemed whacked. 
I'll buy another pack of Lucky7's maybe but not unless its from another seed run/batch.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Black Gold. Not as stinky as Copper Chem, but I love the structure.


Thanks for the pics! Can you tell me what the yield differences between the Black Gold and Copper look like to you? If you have tested them, do they smoke quite a bit different at this point? Is there a difference in the smells besides "loudness" to you?

Also can you give an update on your GunSlinger?

Thanks for the help again brother,


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I was thinking..its not a _made on _date I'd like to see.
> I suspect seed breeders already have some way of knowing one batch from another.
> As a customer I'd like to see those batch numbers on my new seed pack before I purchase another
> so I can avoid a do over of a pack/batch I deemed whacked.
> I'll buy another pack of Lucky7's maybe but not unless its from another seed run/batch.


Really hate hearing this as I bought 2 packs of lucky 7s. I was gonna Send a pack for a swim in about 2 weeks. Let me know if anything changes with Those


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 9, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Really hate hearing this as I bought 2 packs of lucky 7s. I was gonna Send a pack for a swim in about 2 weeks. Let me know if anything changes with Those


hopefully yours will be towering colas in a few months! 
chores in an hour, I let you know if any germination


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 9, 2017)

@Bakersfield you got me stoked for the two coppers I just put into flower. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 9, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Thanks for the pics! Can you tell me what the yield differences between the Black Gold and Copper look like to you? If you have tested them, do they smoke quite a bit different at this point? Is there a difference in the smells besides "loudness" to you?
> 
> Also can you give an update on your GunSlinger?
> 
> Thanks for the help again brother,


No smoke reports yet on these girls, but the Black Gold grew way more compact than the Copper Chem and produced a more symmetrical cola. However, I only had 3 Black Gold females vs about 8 Copper Chems.
Copper Chem was very stretchy, with thin weak branches that required much support, but the clusters of dank they held were impressive.

The Gunslinger were the most compact of all. She didn't resemble an Affy type plant, in the least, but more like the Black Gold.
Untopped they produced from soil line to top.
They have that Chem stank to them.
Whatch for bud rot on their dense colas!

I found a touch of rot on my Garlix and Gunslinger and some Bubba crosses i grew.
Time to remodel my room and get my humidity in check!


----------



## gritzz (Oct 9, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The Purple Outlaw line is going to take some work. I was super unimpressed with the males and the lack of good color. A characteristic I wanted to select for early as a strong marker. So the search continues.
> 
> I want to share the next phase GPS has been going through but I don't want to jinx it yet. still very early in the process, but I should be able to share in a week or so!


Hey gu...can we get a final progress report on your ongoing work with the purple outlaw line....Stretch,COLOR,density,potency,...thanx


----------



## hillbill (Oct 9, 2017)

I have a Black Gold 3 1/2 weeks in flower that is quite stretchy but responds well to training and branches are quite strong. She had sex with her brother though just now.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 9, 2017)

Please gu try getting some seed junky and compound genetics you can have all my money.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The Gunslinger were the most compact of all. She didn't resemble an Affy type plant, in the least, but more like the Black Gold.


Did any of your GunSlingers develop any purple or pink coloring?


----------



## typoerror (Oct 9, 2017)

So. Much. Heat. Getting soaked.

Good thing since we're getting a winter storm here in beautiful Colorado!


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 9, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> Copper Chem sprouted September 13. 3 of them zoomed. 1 is half the size of the others. 3 males and 1 female? Or 3 normal and 1 stunted?


My mistake. It seems I nicked the growing top and stunted the seedling. Not due to plant problems. Looking good.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 9, 2017)

10 bird seeds LOL. Some expensive bird seed.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 9, 2017)

you should see the price of the birds.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 9, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> My mistake. It seems I nicked the growing top and stunted the seedling. Not due to plant problems. Looking good.


if its important to you transplant these into their final veg container, add one fourth the container size volume-in water- and dont water again until container is dry, before plant wilts. begin feeding with a quality organic feed, follow directions on the package.
yours look good btw and I hope you get pure fire soon from the fems


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 9, 2017)

Is that 666 sale over? I tried using the code given out on here and it didn't work?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is that 666 sale over? I tried using the code given out on here and it didn't work?


Patience, grasshopper. The sale won't be until near the end of the month.


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 9, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is that 666 sale over? I tried using the code given out on here and it didn't work?




It's a Halloween sale. Sign up for his newsletter and you will receive a heads up on the start/end dates.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 9, 2017)

@chemphlegm I'm assuming nothing has changed with the 7s? I'm curious how gu will remedy the situation if similar stories appear


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 9, 2017)

Feijao said:


> Did any of your GunSlingers develop any purple or pink coloring?


Just a small amount of purpleing, with the fade. I had lights off temps in the upper 50's to low 60's.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 9, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> @chemphlegm I'm assuming nothing has changed with the 7s? I'm curious how gu will remedy the situation if similar stories appear


none cracked or otherwise popped up. I've no doubt Gu will make it right, he's a straight up cat, always has been.
I'm not looking though to make this one right at this moment, I want resolve


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 9, 2017)

Got two DD up in 3 days!!!! Let's go!!!Thanks for the pics got me all hot and bothered


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 9, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> none cracked or otherwise popped up. I've no doubt Gu will make it right, he's a straight up cat, always has been.
> I'm not looking though to make this one right at this moment, I want resolve


Jeez.. I wonder why everyone's having issues with these beans? I'm going to have to try popping mine now..


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 9, 2017)

Just put some GPS mavericks into water today.Really want too try some goji og


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2017)

1 confirmed male so far.its kind of comforting cause none of the others are showing yet and it's always the males that show first so this might be a good thing.23 more to go


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 10, 2017)

tommarijuana said:


> Just put some GPS mavericks into water today.Really want too try some goji og


i will be watching. i have a pack waiting in the wings as well.

also noticed they put up a new strain today

https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock/products/sky-dweller?variant=52810510803


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

About to make an order for Rare Dank 501st. Will @Gu~ ever carry any rare D gear?Ive been wanting to run the 501st for a while since i found a nice scotts that i really like alot.You never answer the question when it was brought up here a few times.
Here is my keeper Scotts about 2 weeks into flower.Doing a recirculating DWC tune in on this bad ass girl.As good as i can get her.Man i really cant wait to run some of this Greenpoint shit in RDWC


----------



## numberfour (Oct 10, 2017)

Lucky 7's arrived today, added them to my small collection.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 10, 2017)

Finally popping some Elephant Stomper x Stardawg from back in the da day...Anyone grown her that can shed some light on the strain? Not much online that I could find, thanks.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 10, 2017)

Take a trip with Sky Dweller. Prepare your meditation space and clear your mind as you are thrown into a third eye opening, body calming, and soul relaxing journey. Mazar, Blueberry, and OG Kush combine to make an uber elite cut and California staple passed around only the tightest circles known as Skywalker OG. Skywalker OG was used in the making of Sky Dweller for it's relaxing properties that deliver a sweet Blueberry OG Kush flavor that seems to last of the palate forever. Growth will be fast and strong with multiple topping needed. Finishing around 9+ weeks expect a velvet white coating of resin locking in golf ball sized nugs that reek of sweet and tart blueberries, Lemon peel, crude oil and ice cold heavy creamer.

As an OG Head I have to say great addition to the lineup Gu~!


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> About to make an order for Rare Dank 501st. Will @Gu~ ever carry any rare D gear?Ive been wanting to run the 501st for a while since i found a nice scotts that i really like alot.You never answer the question when it was brought up here a few times.
> Here is my keeper Scotts about 2 weeks into flower.Doing a recirculating DWC tune in on this bad ass girl.As good as i can get her.Man i really cant wait to run some of this Greenpoint shit in RDWC
> 
> View attachment 4024524
> ...


That top pic looks amazing.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 10, 2017)

has Skywalker Og been used with Stardawg by @Gu in the past, besides this Sky Dweller?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 10, 2017)

all but one Snake Oils cracked over night !


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 10, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Lucky 7's arrived today, added them to my small collection.
> View attachment 4024553


damn, you have a pack of sky pilot. i have been hoping he would bring that back, but apparently doesn't have the mother of that strain anymore.


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 10, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> damn, you have a pack of sky pilot. i have been hoping he would bring that back, but apparently doesn't have the mother of that strain anymore.


I made some Sky pilot x grandpas breath if yer interested .


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 10, 2017)

So far three out of five dynamite diesels have germinated in soil with water no pre germ necessary.Thanks GU


----------



## Derrick83 (Oct 10, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> I made some Sky pilot x grandpas breath if yer interested .


Looks real terpy!! REALLY NICE!!!


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 10, 2017)

I have this absolute gorgeous, squatty, fat leafed purple badlands in flowering....

But it showed male...


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 10, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I have this absolute gorgeous, squatty, fat leafed purple badlands in flowering....
> 
> But it showed male...
> 
> View attachment 4024711


all you can do now is lick it I guess


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 10, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Looks real terpy!! REALLY NICE!!!


Thanks that's the flying purple people eater it's monster cookies x grandpas breath.Everything so far from gu has been solid but the phenos are all over the board so choose wisely.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 10, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> all you can do now is lick it I guess


 Gee...thanx buddy


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 10, 2017)

I sign up for the newsletter but never get emails telling me that a new drop is coming out ....isn't that the whole reason of signing up for the newsletter


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 10, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> I sign up for the newsletter but never get emails telling me that a new drop is coming out ....isn't that the whole reason of signing up for the newsletter


Check your spam folder. Gmail sorts their emails into my promotions folder which is separate from my primary mail


----------



## morgwar (Oct 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Check your spam folder. Gmail sorts their emails into my promotions folder which is separate from my primary mail


Yep found mine their along with pacific yurts.com and all the amazon promotion crap.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2017)

Man the tables have finally turned.im getting females out the ass now.only found 1 male So far and 3 females and the rest are still unsure.just looked them all.over and 3 of the false teeth are definitely female.my best and most vigorous plant is a female eagle scout.so yeah pretty pumped now.


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 11, 2017)

Thats Sky pilot x Grandpas Breath.Donkey !!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 11, 2017)

Captainstikky said:


> View attachment 4025061Thats Sky pilot x Grandpas Breath.Donkey !!!


That sounds some great


----------



## typoerror (Oct 11, 2017)

11/11 popped on tombstone
10/11 popped on Sundance Kid (pictured)


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 11, 2017)

Cackle smells like cherry cough drops. Mmmmm


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 11, 2017)

typoerror said:


> 11/11 popped on tombstone
> 10/11 popped on Sundance Kid (pictured)
> 
> View attachment 4025075


Can't wait to see the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 11, 2017)

Coming in the next week or two!

- *Butch Cassidy* [Cookie Wreck x Stardawg]
- *OBS (Orange Blossom Special)* [Clementine x Stardawg]
- *TNT* [Ohio Deathstar x Stardawg]

Oh baby, I want that OBS so badly!


----------



## Captainstikky (Oct 11, 2017)

Those sound perty delicious.Are those going to be on the 666 sale?


----------



## ray098 (Oct 11, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Kudos to Gu & Team, beans shipped within less than 24 hours of payment .
> 
> Expecting big things from the Purple Mountain Majestic, the Goji I'm running now is outstanding, one of my favourite strains to flower and smoke, hope that stardawg takes it some where else! May just wet these as soon as they turn up.


How did your purple mountain turn out


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 11, 2017)

I am going to be soaking 5 of each of these tonight.

•purple mountain
•hicock haze
•gunslinger
•california cannon
• 6- elemental seeds huckleberry

I added like 6mills of fulv-pro to half gallon distilled water shook it and am using it to soak my seeds, I will also be pouring mykos on the taproot when their in the paper towels.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 11, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Check your spam folder. Gmail sorts their emails into my promotions folder which is separate from my primary mail


got my first notice of the drop today!be cooler to get it the day before the drop I think


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Did you get your luckys to germ yet chemphlegm


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 11, 2017)

heelzballer said:


> Finally popping some Elephant Stomper x Stardawg from back in the da day...Anyone grown her that can shed some light on the strain? Not much online that I could find, thanks.


I have a buddy that runs this all the time. Had a chance to smoke some on vacation over the summer. It was straight grapey fuel. Sticky as hell. 

This photo is someone else's grow.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Did you get your luckys to germ yet chemphlegm


NONE of my Lucky7's cracked open 
ALL of my Snake Oil cracked


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> NONE of my Lucky7's cracked open
> ALL of my Snake Oil cracked


Sounds "unlucky"!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Sounds "unlucky"!


Yucky7's?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yucky7's?


I dunno, the strains involved are pure fire, somethings gone awry. I hope with @ Gu~ help we can figure out what the hell happened here.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

I have 3 Sour Bubbles near harvest and had a good male 4/4 germ. Just gave up on 4 Sour LSD as they went 0/4. Germed with a private hybreed that did 4/5. Shit has happened!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yucky7's?


Hahaha made me laugh. 
Did you put your pack in the fridge as recommended by gu before popping


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 12, 2017)

Hope I can find a keeper..she looks like a good yielder! People around here love the hybrids so hope I can get a balanced expression of the WW and Stardawg


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Hahaha made me laugh.
> Did you put your pack in the fridge as recommended by gu before popping


yep those didnt crack open either.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 12, 2017)

soaked two LVTK, nothing. Put 4 in water, all are in dirt now doing fine.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yep those didnt crack open either.


Ouch. That's a bit depressing. 
I might do blizzard bush for backup if my luckys don't germ. 
Only difference is HPK vs the white. Should be similar..


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 12, 2017)

I just put 2 lucky's in a shot glass after giving them 24 hrs in the freezer. Hopefully they will pop. Been looking for some luck charms buds since I first grew out a pack years back. Never paid this much for a pack of seeds ($107.00). If they feel they will be more than with it!! Good luck fellow growers.


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 12, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I have a buddy that runs this all the time. Had a chance to smoke some on vacation over the summer. It was straight grapey fuel. Sticky as hell.
> 
> This photo is someone else's grow.
> View attachment 4025449 View attachment 4025451 View attachment 4025455


What is flowering time sweet spot for your buddy? Seedfinder says 58 days


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 12, 2017)

Legacy187 said:


> I just put 2 lucky's in a shot glass after giving them 24 hrs in the freezer. Hopefully they will pop. Been looking for some luck charms buds since I first grew out a pack years back. Never paid this much for a pack of seeds ($107.00). If they feel they will be more than with it!! Good luck fellow growers.


I hope you get 2 stellar fems!!!
I was looking forward to me Lucky Charms too


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 12, 2017)

heelzballer said:


> What is flowering time sweet spot for your buddy? Seedfinder says 58 days


I think he goes for 65. If I talk to him I'll find out.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 12, 2017)

Sprouted one California cannon cause I couldn’t wait any longer


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I hope you get 2 stellar fems!!!
> I was looking forward to me Lucky Charms too


Thanks chemp. If I do maybe I’ll share me lucky charms (leprechaun voice) lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

Big day here as 4/4 Copper Chem are guys. Damn it!


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 12, 2017)

An exactly 19 hours later I have a lot of sprouted seeds, gonna toss them into napkins and ziplock later tonight.

And @hillbill that's so terrible, sorry bro.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

That's unfortunate. You got more copper beans?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> That's unfortunate. You got more copper beans?


I do! And one of the guys is camping down the hill for a couple weeks!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I do! And one of the guys is camping down the hill for a couple weeks!


Might as well grab some pollen while you have the chance! I tossed my 3 copper males nothing too interesting have 2 confirmed females just went into flower. Cloned them today. I'm pretty stoked. Skunky short plant and a taller pissy smelling plant


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Might as well grab some pollen while you have the chance! I tossed my 3 copper males nothing too interesting have 2 confirmed females just went into flower. Cloned them today. I'm pretty stoked. Skunky short plant and a taller pissy smelling plant


The boy I kept was bushy and a little big. Smells like a volatile Skunk fuel at 18/6. Hopefully there will be enough sun and warmth for him.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2017)

Waiting to pop my coppers last.gonna find some serious fire in the 8 other packs of what I have.gonna take a top female from my double backs and reverse my best copper female to get female seeds than go on a big pheno hunt with all fem seeds.thats my goal


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm so happy right now with all the females I'm getting.almost all the false teeth were females and 3 of 4 eagle scouts female.and I think all the dynamite d are females..maybe 1 male


----------



## kds710 (Oct 13, 2017)

Raindance showing nice vigor the past 5 or so days. Five Goji OG in the back barely visible. Nothing but water for now


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm so happy right now with all the females I'm getting.almost all the false teeth were females and 3 of 4 eagle scouts female.and I think all the dynamite d are females..maybe 1 male


I seem to get more boys at times in the multi-crossed, polyhybreed hybrids. I seem to get more potent and complex high type weed also! Sounds like a nice project to save time and power!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 13, 2017)

heelzballer said:


> Hope I can find a keeper..she looks like a good yielder! People around here love the hybrids so hope I can get a balanced expression of the WW and Stardawg


WW=Willy's wonder???


----------



## the gnome (Oct 13, 2017)

Legacy187 said:


> I just put 2 lucky's in a shot glass after giving them 24 hrs in the freezer. Hopefully they will pop. Been looking for some luck charms buds since I first grew out a pack years back. Never paid this much for a pack of seeds ($107.00). If they feel they will be more than with it!! Good luck fellow growers.


I put 1/2 pk of L7s into water and the other 1/2 in the freezer, no go on the 1st 6beans.
the ones in the freezer ht the bathtub 2 days ago, nothing yet?
I was looking forward to seeing those in bloom.
on the other hand 6 bodega and 6 purp badlands were put into action, all but 1 bedega are kicking it.
the trouble maker was purring along and at 3/8ths inch stalled with the helmet still on.
about the L7s duds.... no worries bruh were GPS familia


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I put 1/2 pk of L7s into water and the other 1/2 in the freezer, no go on the 1st 6beans.
> the ones in the freezer ht the bathtub 2 days ago, nothing yet?
> on the other hand 6 bodega and 6 purp badlands were put into action, all but 1 bedega are kicking it.
> the trouble maker was purring along and at 3/8ths inch stalled with the helmet still on.
> about the L7s duds, were GPS customers.... no worries bruh were GPS familia


Bummer on the 7s. Will see on mine in a month or so.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I put 1/2 pk of L7s into water and the other 1/2 in the freezer, no go on the 1st 6beans.
> the ones in the freezer ht the bathtub 2 days ago, nothing yet?
> I was looking forward to seeing those in bloom.
> on the other hand 6 bodega and 6 purp badlands were put into action, all but 1 bedega are kicking it.
> ...


Keep us posted on the Bodega brother! Love me some BubbleGum.


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ive had a pack of 7's in the freezer for a week. Into water tonight( hoping for the best) but these early reports are a bummer.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah bummer how no ones had any luck with the lucky 7s.
I was planning to grow them next cycle too


----------



## Nubia (Oct 13, 2017)

Usually just a lurker, but this Halloween sale has me on the edge of my seat (and being broke  ) Just impatiently waiting.. Have my cart ready, even going to grab some lucky 7s during the sale to see if I can have some luck with them when their time comes! Send the email ~gu & time fly faster!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 13, 2017)

I don't know much bout seeds ... but what causes duds? Are they too fresh? Would drying help? Or what causes the no germ


----------



## Nubia (Oct 13, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I don't know much bout seeds ... but what causes duds? Are they too fresh? Would drying help? Or what causes the no germ


In this case I think its the seeds being too fresh, but i'm sure there are plenty of things that could cause dud seeds. Gu knows what hes doing so I doubt they are slightly immature as far as growth or anything like that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2017)

I've sprouted seeds right away.the only thing I think that affects germination is maturity.seems like the top seeds that mature faster in the healthiest buds always sprouted faster and turned out nice


----------



## Nubia (Oct 13, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I've sprouted seeds right away.the only thing I think that affects germination is maturity.seems like the top seeds that mature faster in the healthiest buds always sprouted faster and turned out nice


Feel free to ignore me then, just what I had in mind! Maybe the Lucky Charms mom takes longer to develop healthy, viable seeds and there were mistakes made.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2017)

Nubia said:


> Feel free to ignore me then, just what I had in mind! Maybe the Lucky Charms mom takes longer to develop healthy, viable seeds and there were mistakes made.


Maybe.i made a shit load of auto fems a while back and put them in water straight from the calyxs and they germinated.one thing I've learned is premature seeds take a while to germ.longest was a week.also high heat will cause them to go to shit.if they get stored in a place that's to hot.i had a bunch of very viable seeds I stuck in a box in my water chiller room.forgot them.in there and when I went to germinate them they was all duds.now I store them in my baby fridge set at 56 degrees.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 13, 2017)

So I have been buying GP seeds the last few weeks to try them out. I am very excited about the different kinds of seeds I have received: Cookie Wreck, Triple Nova, Cookies N Chem, Ace High, The Deputy, and Golden Nugget. These will hopefully be awesome boutique type buds when harvested. 

Now on to my issue. Upon receiving the first order, I immediately put 2 Triple Nova and 2 Cookie Wreck into Jiffy peat pellet puck "thingies". Imagine how excited I was the next morning when both TN and 1 CW had already sprouted! This was about 10 days ago or so. The second CW still hasn't sprouted. I dug it out in fact and it looks exactly like it did when I planted it. About 5 days ago I planted 5 Cookies N Chem seeds. 1 of the CNC seeds sprouted yesterday. So, out of 9 seeds, only 4 have sprouted.

I have had the Jiffy peat in the Jiffy sprouting chamber and it is in a warm place. The peat has never dried out. 

Is this a problem with the seeds, or the grower? I see a lot of people freezing the seeds then soaking them in water to get them to crack, but I honestly haven't ever tried it. Is it too late to do that now with the seeds that are planted in the Jiffy pucks? Any ideas? Hopefully @Gu will see this.


----------



## Feijao (Oct 13, 2017)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I have been buying GP seeds the last few weeks to try them out. I am very excited about the different kinds of seeds I have received: Cookie Wreck, Triple Nova, Cookies N Chem, Ace High, The Deputy, and Golden Nugget. These will hopefully be awesome boutique type buds when harvested.
> 
> Now on to my issue. Upon receiving the first order, I immediately put 2 Triple Nova and 2 Cookie Wreck into Jiffy peat pellet puck "thingies". Imagine how excited I was the next morning when both TN and 1 CW had already sprouted! This was about 10 days ago or so. The second CW still hasn't sprouted. I dug it out in fact and it looks exactly like it did when I planted it. About 5 days ago I planted 5 Cookies N Chem seeds. 1 of the CNC seeds sprouted yesterday. So, out of 9 seeds, only 4 have sprouted.
> 
> ...


I always place my seeds in a cup of water for 12 to 24 hours. Then they go to wet paper towels for another 24 to 48 hours. Once I see the developed tap root protruding for the shell I plant them carefully in the medium of my choice. Usually rock wool, sometimes peat pucks. 

You can get a pretty good idea of what you are working with if they are not cracking open in the cups of water in several days. I have done it this way for years and have always had pretty great results.

If you have any specific questions let me know, I'd love to help, if I can.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 14, 2017)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I have been buying GP seeds the last few weeks to try them out. I am very excited about the different kinds of seeds I have received: Cookie Wreck, Triple Nova, Cookies N Chem, Ace High, The Deputy, and Golden Nugget. These will hopefully be awesome boutique type buds when harvested.
> 
> Now on to my issue. Upon receiving the first order, I immediately put 2 Triple Nova and 2 Cookie Wreck into Jiffy peat pellet puck "thingies". Imagine how excited I was the next morning when both TN and 1 CW had already sprouted! This was about 10 days ago or so. The second CW still hasn't sprouted. I dug it out in fact and it looks exactly like it did when I planted it. About 5 days ago I planted 5 Cookies N Chem seeds. 1 of the CNC seeds sprouted yesterday. So, out of 9 seeds, only 4 have sprouted.
> 
> ...


The only seeds I've seen people talking about freezing on this thread are the Lucky 7s. I have 100% germ rate on everything I've ordered so far from greenpoint though. If you're having that much trouble getting seeds to pop from more than one variety its most likely the environment or the grower unless @~Gu tried some new tech and accidentally sent out tons of premature beans somehow. Even though CW and TN are both from a different breeder, Gu just vends them through his website.
Edit: Also I always plant directly into jiffy peat pellets & I get roots poking through the bottoms within 72 hours with all my greenpoint gear so far.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

My outdoor Bodega Bubblegum.. super sticky and crystallized. tastes a lot like the smell.. sweet first and chemical fumes after. definitely leaves a chem film on your mouth on the exhale


----------



## Legacy187 (Oct 14, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I put 1/2 pk of L7s into water and the other 1/2 in the freezer, no go on the 1st 6beans.
> the ones in the freezer ht the bathtub 2 days ago, nothing yet?
> I was looking forward to seeing those in bloom.
> on the other hand 6 bodega and 6 purp badlands were put into action, all but 1 bedega are kicking it.
> ...


That sucks Gnome. Maybe you should contact Gu. I put my two lucky sin a shot glass a few days ago. They sprouted small taproots like 1/8 th inch, I planted them in my started pots. We’ll see how it goes.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Is that the first verified lucky germ!? There is Hope still!?


----------



## Nubia (Oct 14, 2017)

Glad to hear at least one positive germ report on the 7s! I have my eyes on it more than anything right now!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2017)

A couple shots of the canopy today. I have 3 males so far and the rest are hopefully female.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

I have had a hundred percent success rate with every one of my GP seeds, in fact all of my seeds.

I have a little plastic container with a cover, 

PH the water to 5.9, dab of peroxide

I usually do this before I go to bed and most of the Times by morning seeds are showing tails.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I have had a hundred percent success rate with every one of my GP seeds, in fact all of my seeds.
> 
> I have a little plastic container with a cover,
> 
> ...


Peroxide to keep things sanitary or does it help crack seeds?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple shots of the canopy today. I have 3 males so far and the rest are hopefully female.View attachment 4026741View attachment 4026742


You gonna pull the males and hit the switch? Starting to look crowded in there haha 
Btw whats your light source? Hps?


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Peroxide to keep things sanitary or does it help crack seeds?


I'm not really sure but I think it helps to disinfect the seed, just a routine I've always used for hot pepper seeds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> You gonna pull the males and hit the switch? Starting to look crowded in there haha
> Btw whats your light source? Hps?


600 w hps . Flipped the switch a week ago to help them show sex. I might put one male under another light to grab some pollen for chucking purposes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I'm not really sure but I think it helps to disinfect the seed, just a routine I've always used for hot pepper seeds.


This is genious.9 times from 10 seeds will crack and harden off quick from bacteria.i think I'm gonna start doing this from now on.just put in water till they crack.


----------



## CannaBruh (Oct 14, 2017)

i started doing the same, 3-6ml UC Roots (bleach) per gallon with 1-3ml grow big, 12 hr soak, sewn straight to vermiculite, mimosas are on fiya


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> This is genious.9 times from 10 seeds will crack and harden off quick from bacteria.i think I'm gonna start doing this from now on.just put in water till they crack.


I leave every seed in the soak until they pop tails, then I put them into one of these plastic egg cartons, close it up and under a t5 it goes... they make a great incubator.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 14, 2017)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I have been buying GP seeds the last few weeks to try them out. I am very excited about the different kinds of seeds I have received: Cookie Wreck, Triple Nova, Cookies N Chem, Ace High, The Deputy, and Golden Nugget. These will hopefully be awesome boutique type buds when harvested.
> 
> Now on to my issue. Upon receiving the first order, I immediately put 2 Triple Nova and 2 Cookie Wreck into Jiffy peat pellet puck "thingies". Imagine how excited I was the next morning when both TN and 1 CW had already sprouted! This was about 10 days ago or so. The second CW still hasn't sprouted. I dug it out in fact and it looks exactly like it did when I planted it. About 5 days ago I planted 5 Cookies N Chem seeds. 1 of the CNC seeds sprouted yesterday. So, out of 9 seeds, only 4 have sprouted.
> 
> ...


Today, I pulled the Cookie Wreck seed out of the Jiffy peat again and it looks exactly like it did when I first planted it so I dropped it in a shot glass of water. I was going to do that with the Cookies N Chem seeds, but when I started opening up the peat, I saw it was showing some white in there, so it is cracked and starting. All of the CNC seeds are cracked. This changes my success rate to almost perfect - only 1 CW seed hasn't cracked yet and hopefully it will in the shot glass.

WOOT!


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2017)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Today, I pulled the Cookie Wreck seed out of the Jiffy peat again and it looks exactly like it did when I first planted it so I dropped it in a shot glass of water. I was going to do that with the Cookies N Chem seeds, but when I started opening up the peat, I saw it was showing some white in there, so it is cracked and starting. All of the CNC seeds are cracked. This changes my success rate to almost perfect - only 1 CW seed hasn't cracked yet and hopefully it will in the shot glass.
> 
> WOOT!


I have manually split shells on beans that didnt germinate after a few days and they grew just fine after that. Sometimes older seeds or certain strains have really hard shells and need some human assistance to get going. I just squeeze them a little near the pointy end till the shell splits.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2017)

Still waiting on my last GPS order placed on Sept 13. Tracking hasnt changed since sept 19th....


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

If you haven't contacted gu you should. He will resolve it for you. It would be a quicker option than posting on here about it. Sometimes shit happens


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Peroxide to keep things sanitary or does it help crack seeds?


It's an old-school trick to help stubborn, old, or poorly stored seeds to germinate (by allowing more oxygen into the seed). It's also used to prevent damping off (which is one of the main reasons seedlings die). I use it 100% of the time for all seeds, and I too have 100% success rate since I started doing it. A capful of 3% peroxide into 20 ounces of distilled water (PHed if needed). Then do the paper towel method, and this treated water is the only thing that touches those seeds/seedlings until they go into their much larger veg pots (unless they need a mild fert and I add peroxide to that too). I had a serious issue with damping off, and it never happens now.

Long term use of peroxide can harm soil microbes, so don't use throughout the plant's entire life.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 14, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> It's an old-school trick to help stubborn, old, or poorly stored seeds to germinate (by allowing more oxygen into the seed). It's also used to prevent damping off (which is one of the main reasons seedlings die). I use it 100% of the time for all seeds, and I too have 100% success rate since I started doing it. A capful of 3% peroxide into 20 ounces of distilled water (PHed if needed). Then do the paper towel method, and this treated water is the only thing that touches those seeds/seedlings until they go into their much larger veg pots (unless they need a mild fert and I add peroxide to that too). I had a serious issue with damping off, and it never happens now.
> 
> Long term use of peroxide can harm soil microbes, so don't use throughout the plant's entire life.


Good tip much appreciated


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> It's an old-school trick to help stubborn, old, or poorly stored seeds to germinate (by allowing more oxygen into the seed). It's also used to prevent damping off (which is one of the main reasons seedlings die). I use it 100% of the time for all seeds, and I too have 100% success rate since I started doing it. A capful of 3% peroxide into 20 ounces of distilled water (PHed if needed). Then do the paper towel method, and this treated water is the only thing that touches those seeds/seedlings until they go into their much larger veg pots (unless they need a mild fert and I add peroxide to that too). I had a serious issue with damping off, and it never happens now.
> 
> Long term use of peroxide can harm soil microbes, so don't use throughout the plant's entire life.


Rarely do I see things on these forums that makes sense cause there is a lot of shitty growers giving out shitty advice but this really is a helpful tip.even old dogs learn new tricks.sometimes I get seeds that crack but don't sprout and I know it's shitty bacteria.i even talked about it in one of my videos but the peroxide is a good idea.i think h202 would do the same.now the oxygen part not sure about but I can see everything else for sure


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Rarely do I see things on these forums that makes sense cause there is a lot of shitty growers giving out shitty advice but this really is a helpful tip.even old dogs learn new tricks.sometimes I get seeds that crack but don't sprout and I know it's shitty bacteria.i even talked about it in one of my videos but the peroxide is a good idea.i think h202 would do the same.now the oxygen part not sure about but I can see everything else for sure


Yeah, you are essentially correct. I should've said "by possibly allowing more oxygen into the seed." It's one of those things that is scientifically proven to work (improving seed germination and survival rate), but as far as I know, no one is positive as to why. The oxygen theory is just one of the more popular ideas. It also could just weaken the seed husk, etc.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Rarely do I see things on these forums that makes sense cause there is a lot of shitty growers giving out shitty advice but this really is a helpful tip.even old dogs learn new tricks.sometimes I get seeds that crack but don't sprout and I know it's shitty bacteria.i even talked about it in one of my videos but the peroxide is a good idea.i think h202 would do the same.now the oxygen part not sure about but I can see everything else for sure


(Hydrogen) peroxide and H2O2 are the same thing, just FYI


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> (Hydrogen) peroxide and H2O2 are the same thing, just FYI


I think there are some differences. But yeah they are probably very close.thats why I said it


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I think there are some differences. But yeah they are probably very close.thats why I said it


Nope. They're the same thing. Google "chemical composition of hydrogen peroxide"


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 14, 2017)

Do you guys/gals know if we will ever see sky pilot or stardawg bx ever again? 

Really excited to try out some of GU's work. Always enjoyed his reports on TSD. I'm looking at copper chem, and I'd like a purple stardawg. Which out of purple outlaw, badlands, n jelly pie, do you think would give me the best chance at some purple yum?


----------



## morgwar (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Do you guys/gals know if we will ever see sky pilot or stardawg bx ever again?
> 
> Really excited to try out some of GU's work. Always enjoyed his reports on TSD. I'm looking at copper chem, and I'd like a purple stardawg. Which out of purple outlaw, badlands, n jelly pie, do you think would give me the best chance at some purple yum?


I haven't grown it but @naiveCon says purple Badlands kicks ass.
Do yourself a favor and get some copper chem though! As far as I'm concerned it IS the chem grail.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Nope. They're the same thing. Google "chemical composition of hydrogen peroxide"


H202 is like 17 percent compared to the crap from cvs thata 3 percent.Not sure if I would want to dump.a bottle in a res but I would use it to sterilize seed water.im sure that 97 percent of other stuff in the cvs bottle might not be what I would want in a rez.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> H202 is like 17 percent compared to the crap from cvs thata 3 percent.Not sure if I would want to dump.a bottle in a res but I would use it to sterilize seed water.im sure that 97 percent of other stuff in the cvs bottle might not be what I would want in a rez.


Just stop it. You're embarrassing the rest of us.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 14, 2017)

h202 and hydrogen peroxide are exactly the same thing. It is available in different strengths for different purposes hence being able to buy 3%-30%. The high strength stuff will instantly bleach your skin white for a day or so if you touch it.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 14, 2017)

I just bit the bullet and ordered the Copper Chem. Looking forward to running it!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Just stop it. You're embarrassing the rest of us.


Who the fuck are you supposed to be?I have never been able to find anything over 17 and as far as I knew the EPA ended anything over 17 percent.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

And for fuk all sakes who the fuck even uses peroxide any way if you know how to tune a res and keep it cold.this whole thing came up over adding a couple drops to a seed bowl.
I could give a dragon dumps less about h202 or fukin peroxide.that shit has no place in my buckets but I liked the idea of sprouting with it.
This tripping with rocks dude like one of them playground kids trying to be cool.you don't post no pics ever and you still growing in happy frog chump.fuck you and your purple leds and white widow lol.my most fucked up plants will run circles around your best.asshole


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 14, 2017)

Its OK to be wrong sometimes.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Who the fuck are you supposed to be?I have never been able to find anything over 17 and as far as I knew the EPA ended anything over 17 percent.


The reason is because h202 in purer forms becomes highly unstable.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 14, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Do you guys/gals know if we will ever see sky pilot or stardawg bx ever again?
> 
> Really excited to try out some of GU's work. Always enjoyed his reports on TSD. I'm looking at copper chem, and I'd like a purple stardawg. Which out of purple outlaw, badlands, n jelly pie, do you think would give me the best chance at some purple yum?


I don't think sky pilot will make a return since he lost the mother, alien star dawg. Which was a personal selection from a pack he grew out. Not sure if he gave it out or not to be able to get it back. It was amazing so I would think if he had access to her, he would have got it back by now. 

I found a really nice ghost town leaning pheno in star dawg bx1 that I gave to Gu~. Last I heard he's going to make bx2's with it.

Purple Badlands gets my vote as it is one of the best stains I've ever grown or smoked. I got 6 females out if a pack with 4 being absolute keepers. I'm going to try to win some cups next year with it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> The reason is because h202 in purer forms becomes highly unstable.


I was referring to the bottle I get from my local shop.i know that h202 is hydrogen peroxide buy I do not know if that brand I got is the same or what percentage it was.thats what i.meant when I said it wasn't the same as a brown bottle of peroxide from walmart that you use in your bathroom.dude didn't have to be a dick.fuck that clown.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 14, 2017)

Yeah for sure, just remember that from chemistry class. All good vibes yo


----------



## greywind (Oct 14, 2017)

My understanding is that sprouting of beans with hydrogen peroxide helps prevent any pathogens from damaging the sprout. I personally use the store available 3% strength, and only a few drops for the solo cup full of water I soak beans in. I'm about to drop some Gunslinger with this process, here's to hoping for 100%. Cheers!


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 14, 2017)

Hydrogen peroxide FTW!


Heisengrow said:


> And for fuk all sakes who the fuck even uses peroxide any way if you know how to tune a res and keep it cold.this whole thing came up over adding a couple drops to a seed bowl.
> I could give a dragon dumps less about h202 or fukin peroxide.that shit has no place in my buckets but I liked the idea of sprouting with it.
> This tripping with rocks dude like one of them playground kids trying to be cool.you don't post no pics ever and you still growing in happy frog chump.fuck you and your purple leds and white widow lol.my most fucked up plants will run circles around your best.asshole


Says the Douche Canoe!


----------



## COGrown (Oct 15, 2017)

I have always used the 35% concentration H2O2 for any sort of DWC, NFT, Flood & Drain, or similar hydro styles. It isn't banned, you can buy it on amazon or at any decent grow store. Unlike with soil I don't use beneficial organisms in hydroponics and its great at keeping things clean and giving your res an extra oxygen boost that the roots really love. It will absolutely burn the fuck out of your skin though, and is probably best left to people with experience and knowledge regarding dangerous compounds.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 15, 2017)

Look the reason you can't buy h202 typically in high percent above 15ish unless licensed and or behind the counter is due to manufacturing bombs...... Now you know

H202 is the scientific chemical abbreviation.
Nothing more. Strength of solution can differ up to 100% you WILL NOT find anything past 50% used in many extremely advanced fuel cells not typically available to public...

One 10oz of 35% with some extras can do what these terrorist do.
KNOW YOUR CHEMICALS!!!!!!!!!!!
Fyi natural food store typically have it, if you ask and they trust you. 1-15% allowed on shelf. Above is not allowed to be advertised directly or openly sold to public. But there is nothing stopping them from walking to the back and pulling 37% straight from a 5 gallon jug like I'm used to.

its real if you get 20%+ on you it cracks your finger. If it's 35%+ it immediately cracks to terrible blood and you WILL HAVE CHEMICAL BURN for a week plus... That's immediate removal to, sho don't play in it.
So much as shaking a 35% bottle can cause explosion. Take care friends


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 15, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> WW=Willy's wonder???


Aloha White Widow


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 15, 2017)

Did anyone get the Halloween promotion sale and code email yet


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 15, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Did anyone get the Halloween promotion sale and code email yet


Nope.it's not Halloween yet


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 15, 2017)

Did anyone get the Halloween promotion sale and code email yet


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 15, 2017)

Lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Oct 15, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Did anyone get the Halloween promotion sale and code email yet


----------



## J2M3S (Oct 15, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> Did anyone get the Halloween promotion sale and code email yet


Everyone did. You didn’t? Bummer.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 15, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Nope.it's not Halloween yet


I know but he said the code goes out wel before


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah wellllll it's not halloween yet


----------



## Porkymcchops (Oct 16, 2017)

My one little lucky7 seedling out of five soaked. The rest have been in the freezer for about a week. Gonna give those a bath soon and see what happens.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 16, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> damn, you have a pack of sky pilot. i have been hoping he would bring that back, but apparently doesn't have the mother of that strain anymore.


Skypilot was the first strain that made me look at GreenPoint and go


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 16, 2017)

numberfour said:


> Skypilot was the first strain that made me look at GreenPoint and go  The same for me ! something about that skypilot.I've got a big sky girl just flipped a week ago,i'll get a pic tonight.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 16, 2017)

I pulled 4 males out of the tent today. Looks like I'll have 2 Bodega Bubblegum, 2 Night Rider, 2 Clearwater Kush , and 1 OTIBG. I saved two BBG males to make crosses with. I'll let them go for a while and choose one to use.


----------



## the gnome (Oct 16, 2017)

I've used hydrogen peroxide for years now, it's water with an extra molecule of oxygen, hence it's many uses as an oxidizer from rocket propellant to explosives to sterilizing surgical tools to paper mills bleaching the pulpwood... many more uses, got a sore throat? gargle with 3%.
I started using it back in my mycology days in agar culture plates to guard
against viruses, bacteria, yeasts, and bacterial spores.
for growing I use a stronger solution to *wash* the seeds initially to kill anything from mosaic virus to fusarium spores that can be spread by seeds alone.
i use the stronger solution to wash the seeds outer shell for 30 second,
then a weaker solution for sprouting, you'll see the oxygen bubbles form on the sides of the container and the seeds too.
this extra O2 benefits the sprouts and it's disinfecting properties are a plus during this vulnerable stage against nasties.
I highly recommend using it,
but careful how much you use it's potent stuff for delicate seedlings


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 16, 2017)

What about h202 and cloning?


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 16, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I've used hydrogen peroxide for years now, it's water with an extra molecule of oxygen, hence it's many uses as an oxidizer from rocket propellant to explosives to sterilizing surgical tools to paper mills bleaching the pulpwood... many more uses, got a sore throat? gargle with 3%.
> I started using it back in my mycology days against viruses, bacteria, yeasts,
> and bacterial spores.
> for growing I use a stronger solution to *wash* the seeds initially to kill anything from mosaic virus to fusarium spores that can be spread by seeds alone.
> ...


Very well put !!


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 16, 2017)

Can't get over this purple badlands male, I got to figure out a way to keep this plant around...


----------



## Derrick83 (Oct 16, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Can't get over this purple badlands male, I got to figure out a way to keep this plant around...View attachment 4027777 View attachment 4027778


That's a nice looking stud!!


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 16, 2017)

Some good news.......

After about a week in the freezer and two days in solo cups with water with a couple of drops of hydrogen peroxide.... all 4 lucky sevens i dropped have tails!!!!

hopefully, others will have the same good fortune.


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 16, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> Some good news.......
> 
> After about a week in the freezer and two days in solo cups with water with a couple of drops of hydrogen peroxide.... all 4 lucky sevens i dropped have tails!!!!
> 
> hopefully, others will have the same good fortune.


Wanted to add thanks to everyone who mentioned the hydrogen peroxide for seeds. Looks like a great tip.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm going to have to try that out for my Lucky 7's... did you get one of the first handful of packs, or did you get them when they came back in stock a couple days later?


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 16, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> I'm going to have to try that out for my Lucky 7's... did you get one of the first handful of packs, or did you get them when they came back in stock a couple days later?


Got them from the first drop.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Again, I will say that if you have any issues at all please just let me know here or in an email and together we will figure out what makes sense for replacements. I always say I want you growing healthy females and not dud seeds (or a bunch of males either). So I'm always willing to make it right, I know I can't replace the time, energy, or resources. But I can replace the seeds.
> 
> What's cool is that I feel really comfortable when I offer this guarantee because of the steps I take to ensure only the best seeds are being sold. It's not risky when it's a safe bet on my side:
> 
> ...



1) My _whole_ pack of Lucky 7's is a DUD ! (why?)
2)Is there another (different run) drop of these in stock, and how will I know if its the same L7 stock or not? 

Germination rate tests would help identify the issue, why not send me packs of each new drop before they go on sale
and I'll report rates back for you? dead serious @ Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 17, 2017)

bighitter420 said:


> Wanted to add thanks to everyone who mentioned the hydrogen peroxide for seeds. Looks like a great tip.


peroxide kills fungus on seeds- formed when seeds are cold, then warm, rh fluctuations, etc..., allowing a better chance for the seedling to survive. 
did any lucky 7's fail before you tried freezing and peroxide first or did you do this preemptively.
First seeds I ever froze first were some of these.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2017)

10 girls out of 24 and still waiting on 7 to show so really 10 out of 17 were girls so far.1 of the 17 i culled cause it was mutant.i think the last 7 are all girls but still waiting on hairs to confirm.fukin crazy.i got 1 fem out of 11 last time and this time almost all girls.waiting on clones to root so I can run them bitches.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 17, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Can't get over this purple badlands male, I got to figure out a way to keep this plant around...View attachment 4027777 View attachment 4027778


i feel you brosuph, had to culled 6 of em, earlier this week.
not much luck on this pack, but fortunate to be gift two females, but i got to say the males in this pack look far more interesting with their fattass leaves.

.......now wheres Gu~ & my free pack!.....jk.lol

well moving on soaking up some Raindance & Dreamcatcher,


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 17, 2017)

i also plan on using hydrogen peroxide not H202.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 17, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> i also plan on using hydrogen peroxide not H202.



they are different?


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> they are different?


nawh man. nawh...think you get your ass kick sayin something like that.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 17, 2017)

chemical compound concentration differs, formula will always be same, unless aroused/infused with different compound.


----------



## genuity (Oct 17, 2017)

South beach sherb is looking & smelling good...
Not what I was expecting, I'll post pics soon.

Large colas, not lots of frost,but still greasy resin.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 17, 2017)

Every breeder gets a dud set every once in a while, plants have miscarriages too its just in seed form. Either that or really thick shells. I've even heard of putting em under a heat lamp or oven at 120f.
That would be if ALL ELSE FAILS. lots of plant species need fire/heat to crack the seeds. I boil black locusts seeds for 5 mins before planting em on my property line to piss off the neighbors.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 17, 2017)

Oh and yeah h202 in pure form is very caustic. O3 will strip you to the bone. I was cleaning up mold in a flooded house with labor slaves and one got drunk and passed out in the room with the ozone generator, he woke up looking like a Picasso,


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Every breeder gets a dud set every once in a while, plants have miscarriages too its just in seed form. Either that or really thick shells. I've even heard of putting em under a heat lamp or oven at 120f.
> That would be if ALL ELSE FAILS. lots of plant species need fire/heat to crack the seeds. I boil black locusts seeds for 5 mins before planting em on my property line to piss off the neighbors.


Black Locust is a great plant from what I hear for nitrififying the soil, as a shade and foodstuff for livestock, and a great high Btu firewood. I also hear that its invasive.
I've considered Osage Orange for hedge and fence lines when I venture back to the continental USA.
I really want to start some seeds soon. I hope I don't have the unlucky 7's and end up with some fire!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 1) My _whole_ pack of Lucky 7's is a DUD ! (why?)
> 2)Is there another (different run) drop of these in stock, and how will I know if its the same L7 stock or not?
> 
> Germination rate tests would help identify the issue, why not send me packs of each new drop before they go on sale
> and I'll report rates back for you? dead serious @ Gu~



hit me up [email protected] Let's get you another pack asap. Those first ones were way too fresh. _Now_ they are good.
The seed has to dry completely before it can be germinated usually takes about 7-10 days. I though I gave them enough time. Note taken.

Anyone else has problems email me [email protected] and replacements are available. Refunds not out of the question depending on the scenario. Murica!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 17, 2017)

Code will be active starting Thursday October 26th (Time TBD)


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 1) My _whole_ pack of Lucky 7's is a DUD ! (why?)
> 2)Is there another (different run) drop of these in stock, and how will I know if its the same L7 stock or not?
> 
> Germination rate tests would help identify the issue, why not send me packs of each new drop before they go on sale
> and I'll report rates back for you? dead serious @ Gu~


@Gu~ Hehe, I'll throw my hat in the ring for germination testing as well.

I've got my germination techniques down to a science (currently running at 100% for all mature seeds, even notoriously stubborn perennials). I would use my techniques for the control, and more consumer-friendly methods for the "tests". And then report on the disparity between the sets.

Let me know if I can lend a hand...


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 1) ...send me packs of each new drop before they go on sale
> and I'll report rates back for you?...





Doc13 said:


> @Gu~ Hehe, I'll throw my hat in the ring for germination testing as well.
> 
> ....


I need to do a better job here. i'll make sure I'm documenting the germination results of new batches and sharing them from now on.
Always improving.


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I need to do a better job here. i'll make sure I'm documenting the germination results of new batches and sharing them from now on.
> Always improving.


I was just joking around in hopes of crates of free gear sent to my house, haha.

Shit happens, and you've always gone out of your way to make any problems right.
No worries man!


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> peroxide kills fungus on seeds- formed when seeds are cold, then warm, rh fluctuations, etc..., allowing a better chance for the seedling to survive.
> did any lucky 7's fail before you tried freezing and peroxide first or did you do this preemptively.
> First seeds I ever froze first were some of these.


Preemptively. After reading of others struggles and seeing the freezing / peroxide ideas, they seemed worth a shot.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 17, 2017)

*Hydrogen peroxide* is a chemical compound with the formula H2O2 (wiki)?

Molecular Formula of Hydrogen Peroxide: H2O2 (https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/hydrogen_peroxide#section=Top)

both these sources state hydrogen peroxide and H202 are the same.
I am confused now, when @ BloomFielder says "_*i* also plan on using hydrogen peroxide* not H202."
*
someone do some splainin' ?_


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 17, 2017)

I just used a bottle of hydrogen peroxide from the grocery store. Just a few drops into a solo cup with water.


----------



## Abiqua (Oct 17, 2017)

UncleBuck said:


> that's not what you said, racist anti-semite.


So you don't grow cannabis then, Pig? 

Why are you shitting all over a cannabis forum? Pig?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *Hydrogen peroxide* is a chemical compound with the formula H2O2 (wiki)?
> 
> Molecular Formula of Hydrogen Peroxide: H2O2 (https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/hydrogen_peroxide#section=Top)
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that he was making fun of the 40-year-old virgin's posts claiming that hydrogen peroxide and H202 were similar, but not the same. 40YOV may have deleted his posts because he looked like an idiot. I'm not sure, because I immediately blocked him when he personally attacked me.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *Hydrogen peroxide* is a chemical compound with the formula H2O2 (wiki)?
> 
> Molecular Formula of Hydrogen Peroxide: H2O2 (https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/hydrogen_peroxide#section=Top)
> 
> ...


I'm sure its just industry and scientific branding. 
Don't mind what's his face.dude in his picture is way out of his league. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I need to do a better job here. i'll make sure I'm documenting the germination results of new batches and sharing them from now on.
> Always improving.


Bam ! Good news!

four lucky 7's are above soil ! (2 were soaked direct from mailbox, then soil, 2 chilled, then frozen, then soaked, then soil)
I'll keep those others on watch. I was in the grow room at 5 am this morning and watered, including the L7's and they were not up yet.

you're off the hook @ Gu~ , no, really man, you are OFF the hook!!
This Raindance is still knocking socks off every time! right on! its got the whole thing going, roast beef, heard that today, its perfect!
add that to fuel, floor cleaner, rot, skunk, moth balls,,,,and I'ma happy cat every damned day!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 17, 2017)

There is never enough veg pics...

Lemon fizz x star dawg, 5 phenos of purple badlands(I can't decide). The seedlings are Sundance kid, tombstone and seed junky animal mints bx1


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2017)

And for you douchebags that are cracking jokes.3 percent hydrogen peroxide from Wal-Mart is not the same shit as the 30 percent h202 I get from my hydro store.in theory they are but they have different ingredients that make up the other 97 percent.this what I meant when I said they are not the same.3 percent also contains 0.24 percent of Acetanilide.some more cool shit to google

http://www.jasons-indoor-guide-to-organic-and-hydroponics-gardening.com/using-hydrogen-peroxide.html


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 18, 2017)

@ Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 18, 2017)

was reading about the oxygen increase when using drug store h202 with seeds, particularly old/hard seeds. The added o2 permeates the shuck and initiates birth in a cleaner soak, killing fungus, which often thrives on old seedstock. 
Ima going to keep this in my routine, and thanks to @ bighitter420 for the inspiration.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Code will be active starting Thursday October 26th (Time TBD)


There she blows! I'm ready freddy!


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 18, 2017)

@Gu~ : Do I get 66.6% off auction purchases if I have $666 total in my shopping cart?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 18, 2017)

Discount applies to all available products on the website.
Only one code per checkout.


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 18, 2017)

@Gu~ : Good to know, thanks. When is the code active? It's gett'in late in my country and my cart is full


----------



## Noinch (Oct 18, 2017)

eminiplayer said:


> @Gu~ : Good to know, thanks. When is the code active? It's gett'in late in my country and my cart is full


Oct 26th, the post is just above


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 18, 2017)

Noinch said:


> Oct 26th, the post is just above


Thanks mate. Sorry, have no idea when Halloween is, don't do it over here... cheers.


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 18, 2017)

@Noinch lol... not sure how I missed that... was too busy throwing stuff in the cart and seeing how many packs I'd get and for how much $ per pack average, lol... sorry, got excited there.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 18, 2017)

Start savin fellas and dont grab my seed pacs.


----------



## vic_uk (Oct 18, 2017)

@gu , gutted man, took a punt on 3 flavours when you had your singles sales on, and all turned out to be lads  Ahh well them's the chances, and no complaining this side of the pond. 
However, can you give me some tips? The last effort, Night Rider looks and smell incredible, apart from the balls like. So....going to be a couple of months now before i have anything ready to try and cross him with. Thinking of a UGORG Blues if you know the strain. Question if you don't mind, how should I best time putting the male into flower to get some pollen off him for pollinating a few branches. 
I've topped the NightRider and put her back to 20/4 for time being. I have a small veg tent and small flowering cupboard. If you need some testers for fems....hit me up


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 18, 2017)

A shot from the canopy this AM.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Code will be active starting Thursday October 26th (Time TBD)


my birthday! has to be a sign if I ever saw one. Also I cant get over the vigor of these Raindance seedlings and the gas coming off them already at no more than 20 days from being put in soil. Root games on point and literally gaining 1 to 2 inches in height every time I go into my veg room it seems. No regrets going with this cross


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Oct 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Code will be active starting Thursday October 26th (Time TBD)


This just happens to be my payday lmao. Thought I was done and I get reeled right back in haha . Can't wait!!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 18, 2017)

Damn, Gu, give us a rest! I've already got ~40 packs, which is enough to last me for years.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Damn, Gu, give us a rest! I've already got ~40 packs, which is enough to last me for years.


Maybe you should give them to someone who can grow cannibas instead of nutswinging and bragging about collecting seed packs.bahahaa


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe you should give them to someone who can grow cannibas instead of nutswinging and bragging about collecting seed packs.bahahaa


Excuse me, but what is your problem? You seem to be a good grower. Why do you insist on coming off like an asshole? There is really no reason for it. Most of us here get along pretty well. If someone wants to collect seeds, let them! They may be collecting for the future, as many of us do. Tone it down a bit and it will be more enjoyable for all of us.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Excuse me, but what is your problem? You seem to be a good grower. Why do you insist on coming off like an asshole? There is really no reason for it. Most of us here get along pretty well. If someone wants to collect seeds, let them! They may be collecting for the future, as many of us do. Tone it down a bit and it will be more enjoyable for all of us.


At first I was like, "why are you attacking me?", then I saw there was ignored content and it made sense. LOL


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Excuse me, but what is your problem? You seem to be a good grower. Why do you insist on coming off like an asshole? There is really no reason for it. Most of us here get along pretty well. If someone wants to collect seeds, let them! They may be collecting for the future, as many of us do. Tone it down a bit and it will be more enjoyable for all of us.


Cause that dude started his bullshit with me trying to be a cool kid.seems to be the case with most of this thread.if it wasn't for sackmastaflex I never would have got down with greenpoint cause most of the shit I've seen on this thread is a piss poor representation of gu's gear.im just stating the obvious.to many know it all assholes always throwing in there smart ass 2 cents and begging for free shit.like that morgwar dude talking out his ass but grew his first plant less than a year ago.ol burnt up crispy fucked up looking plants trying to school someone.
Not here to impress anyone and this thread is the only reason I come here.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> At first I was like, "why are you attacking me?", then I saw there was ignored content and it made sense. LOL


I wasn't attacking anyone. It just drives me crazy when threads about cannabis become dick measuring contests. There are so many angry people out there who don't even know why they're angry. If people want to argue they should go to the politics section....LOL I'm a seed collector also. If you don't grab them now, they tend to disappear. I just got my Copper Chems today. I have 4 soaking in a shot glass.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I wasn't attacking anyone. It just drives me crazy when threads about cannabis become dick measuring contests. There are so many angry people out there who don't even know why they're angry. If people want to argue they should go to the politics section....LOL I'm a seed collector also. If you don't grab them now, they tend to disappear. I just got my Copper Chems today. I have 4 soaking in a shot glass.


Yeah welll welcome to cool kid club.if you criticize greenpoint or gu for any reason you'll be kicked out of the nutswinging club and sent to the corner.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause that dude started his bullshit with me trying to be a cool kid.seems to be the case with most of this thread.if it wasn't for sackmastaflex I never would have got down with greenpoint cause most of the shit I've seen on this thread is a piss poor representation of gu's gear.im just stating the obvious.to many know it all assholes always throwing in there smart ass 2 cents and begging for free shit.like that morgwar dude talking out his ass but grew his first plant less than a year ago.ol burnt up crispy fucked up looking plants trying to school someone.
> Not here to impress anyone and this thread is the only reason I come here.


Ok, but it must suck to be so angry all the time. I'm really impressed that you grow as well as you do. Most people I know who grow are a lot more laid back. I meant no offense, just would like to see a more peaceful discussion.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> This just happens to be my payday lmao. Thought I was done and I get reeled right back in haha . Can't wait!!


It's the day after my payday....even better!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah welll welcome to cool kid club.if you criticize greenpoint or gu for any reason you'll be kicked out of the nutswinging club and sent to the corner.


Thanks! I always wanted to be a "cool kid"!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I wasn't attacking anyone. It just drives me crazy when threads about cannabis become dick measuring contests. There are so many angry people out there who don't even know why they're angry. If people want to argue they should go to the politics section....LOL I'm a seed collector also. If you don't grab them now, they tend to disappear. I just got my Copper Chems today. I have 4 soaking in a shot glass.


Nice. I want to grow my Coppers out, but they keep getting moved to the back of the queue. I'm going with Lucky 7's and Hibernate next, along with some of Doc's Dank Seeds' Giger.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause that dude started his bullshit with me trying to be a cool kid.seems to be the case with most of this thread.if it wasn't for sackmastaflex I never would have got down with greenpoint cause most of the shit I've seen on this thread is a piss poor representation of gu's gear.im just stating the obvious.to many know it all assholes always throwing in there smart ass 2 cents and begging for free shit.like that morgwar dude talking out his ass but grew his first plant less than a year ago.ol burnt up crispy fucked up looking plants trying to school someone.
> Not here to impress anyone and this thread is the only reason I come here.


What the he'll dude I never attacked you and less than a year? Do some searches

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-legitimate-grow-ams-nyc-turbo-diesel-ak47-led-flouro.896464/
Greenpoint was the first legitimate seed company i purchased from and I am a newbie to indoor growing.
I grew outdoor all through the 90 s and would grow circles around most in that environment.
I've been civil and encouraging with you and your grows. I've been respectfull in my post to you.
If you want to alienate me and put me down that's just fine.
Good luck in your future grows and good hunting.


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2017)

South beach sherb #4
 
Not looking like any og or sherbert....but smells like sherb-something starburst


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb #4
> View attachment 4028746
> Not looking like any og or sherbert....but smells like sherb-something starburst


Donkey dicking it


----------



## cindysid (Oct 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb #4
> View attachment 4028746
> Not looking like any og or sherbert....but smells like sherb-something starburst


Beautiful as always...I can smell her from here!


----------



## higher self (Oct 18, 2017)

Cali Cannon clone about to get the flip today


----------



## Nubia (Oct 18, 2017)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb #4
> View attachment 4028746
> Not looking like any og or sherbert....but smells like sherb-something starburst


Props man, you are killing it! Makes me even more sad I missed that drop though!


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 18, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I wasn't attacking anyone. It just drives me crazy when threads about cannabis become dick measuring contests. There are so many angry people out there who don't even know why they're angry. If people want to argue they should go to the politics section....LOL I'm a seed collector also. If you don't grab them now, they tend to disappear. I just got my Copper Chems today. I have 4 soaking in a shot glass.


There's a few strains that I either didn't buy seeds of or didn't make fresh seeds of that are no longer available. Never again!


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 18, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *Hydrogen peroxide* is a chemical compound with the formula H2O2 (wiki)?
> 
> Molecular Formula of Hydrogen Peroxide: H2O2 (https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/compound/hydrogen_peroxide#section=Top)
> 
> ...


Same thing. Just make sure that you use the right ratio for the strength of h202. You almost can't use to much of the first aid type but if you use the hydro garden supply stuff that's usually something like 28%-32% in too strong of a concentration you'll kill you're seedlings. It even has a warning about starting fires if it comes into contact with fabrics.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 19, 2017)

If anyone can help thru experience holla.
Bandit breath is the ONLY short variety from green point. Not short medium.
At first I thought ok. 
Mutations check.
Odd growth check.
Strange everything check. 
But in flower they went from 18inch to 60. 
Could it be ogkb everything in phenotype expression except height be chem?
I have zero to go from even on line. I can't find anything any where that really shows good representations of elite variety we are using.
I had a single female and one male that grew out the same until separated at flip.
I thought I'd have a squat smaller than sour bubble type in the corner. 
Quite the opposite. Sour bubble is in the corner and bandit is bigger than Chinook haze. Doc holiday rite under that. And lifesaver stacked on two buckets still not hardly in the canopy rite. 

Any way. 
What is everyone's general thoughts after finishing flowering any gps?? Do Most stretch extreme?

What has been the shortest height? not a single phenotype, a variety as a whole.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2017)

No extreme stretch noted at all. Black Gold seems to be a bit rangy but not unusual. What I have tried so far does have nice branching which is nice for my training type. Using white COBs and LEDs.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 19, 2017)

My bodega bubblegum stretched into week 3 of flower. 
This stuff is so oily and sticky it's amazing. The more you cure it the more the chem and sour funk notes come out. Super dreamy as in you get lost in your own thoughts. Makes yah feel awkward socially. Can leave a nug out for days and it's still gooey in the middle 
Got a tall astringent alcohol fumes/chem cleaner copper chem and a short skunky fuel nastiness copper. They are entering week 2 flower tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 19, 2017)

I wish I knew the details, expression/profile and saw the stardawg stud that's used it would do so much for me.

So far hibernate, raindance and purple badlands are the best looking I've seen.
Hibernate is the stinkiest thing I've ever smelled.

But EVERY SINGLE badland I popped is squat and keeper. 
Idk bout jelly though, I'm left down the most from her. so far out of everything I've ran it's not even on par. We will see though. Once I get these 2 female finished through flowering.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> My bodega bubblegum stretched into week 3 of flower.
> This stuff is so oily and sticky it's amazing. The more you cure it the more the chem and sour funk notes come out. Super dreamy as in you get lost in your own thoughts. Makes yah feel awkward socially. Can leave a nug out for days and it's still gooey in the middle
> Got a tall astringent alcohol fumes/chem cleaner copper chem and a short skunky fuel nastiness copper. They are entering week 2 flower tomorrow. Can't wait


That's awesome! 
I'm ending week 4 with no notable trichchomes, seems possible it's more oily but no crystals at all.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 19, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I wish I knew the details, expression/profile and saw the stardawg stud that's used it would do so much for me.


What do you think seeing the male would accomplish? The star dawg male looks like nothing special. 99% of people looking for a male to breed with would have thrown that star dawg male out. Haha

But if you really want to see the male, it can be obtained if you know where to look.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hey y'all, What do you consider an 'old' or past prime seed? 

I like the idea of stocking up on seeds with current sale, but it will take me a few years to go through all of those seeds.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 19, 2017)

depending on how you store seeds they could potentially last your lifetime. While 1 yr old stored correctly may show a higher germ rate than 10 yr old stored correctly both are considered viable. The most harm comes from counting/selecting/cherishing/ogling or salivating on them. keep seeds sealed up and only touch the ones you intend on planting.
I successfully store mine in the back of the fridge inside of an insulated zip pouch lunch type bag. Inside are sealed up seeds and a few large desiccant packs. I've collected tobacco seeds in there from 75 countries around 30 years and they still germinate when I use them. No probs with cannabis beans since 1999 in the same pouch. hope that helps


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> depending on how you store seeds they could potentially last your lifetime. While 1 yr old stored correctly may show a higher germ rate than 10 yr old stored correctly both are considered viable. The most harm comes from counting/selecting/cherishing/ogling or salivating on them. keep seeds sealed up and only touch the ones you intend on planting.
> I successfully store mine in the back of the fridge inside of an insulated zip pouch lunch type bag. Inside are sealed up seeds and a few large desiccant packs. I've collected tobacco seeds in there from 75 countries around 30 years and they still germinate when I use them. No probs with cannabis beans since 1999 in the same pouch. hope that helps


Awesome, helpful, thanks!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 19, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> That's awesome!
> I'm ending week 4 with no notable trichchomes, seems possible it's more oily but no crystals at all.


Should start frosting up any day my friend. Youre speaking of bandit breath correct? 
I grew out deer breath.. ogkb x chem 91 and it wasn't impressive looking while it grew. Leaves hardly had trich coverage. But the nugs and smoke were amazing. Surprised the shit out of me


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Should start frosting up any day my friend. Youre speaking of bandit breath correct?
> I grew out deer breath.. ogkb x chem 91 and it wasn't impressive looking while it grew. Leaves hardly had trich coverage. But the nugs and smoke were amazing. Surprised the shit out of me


Yep bandit breath.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 19, 2017)

typoerror said:


> What do you think seeing the male would accomplish? The star dawg male looks like nothing special. 99% of people looking for a male to breed with would have thrown that star dawg male out. Haha
> 
> But if you really want to see the male, it can be obtained if you know where to look.


It would accomplish me seeing it. Bc I want to. I want as much parental info as possible. That's all.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 19, 2017)

Source it and you can grow it. Can't get to know it any better then that.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 19, 2017)

Seeing the male helps determine which parent is more dominant in the cross.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Oct 19, 2017)

My lone California canna damped off. 

I popped 4 and got them going strong. All I need is one good female


----------



## typoerror (Oct 19, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Seeing the male helps determine which parent is more dominant in the cross.


Not actually. I've had plenty star dawg leaning phenos(structure, smell and flavor) that look nothing like the male. The male is actually a terrible, visual representation of star dawg.

What a male looks like has no real value in breeding. It's about what traits that male passes along in it's progeny. You can't know that from looking at it.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Not actually. I've had plenty star dawg leaning phenos(structure, smell and flavor) that look nothing like the male. The male is actually a terrible, visual representation of star dawg.
> 
> What a male looks like has no real value in breeding. It's about what traits that male passes along in it's progeny. You can't know that from looking at it.


What? what a male looks like has heaps to do with looking for what's passed on, colour, trichome coverage, structure. Otherwise you'd have to breed out every single male plant you get to even have the slightest clue of what traits might carry on. But it's pretty obvious when you have a purple male covered in trichomes that has huge clusters of pollen sacks some of those traits will be passed on, and it's especially useful when comparing the next generation of males as well not just looking for traits passed on in the female plants 

Knowing what a female looks like is obviously pretty damn important, a male isn't that much different. Obviously you can have extremely good males that don't look that great but it's the same with females


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> What a male looks like has no real value in breeding. It's about what traits that male passes along in it's progeny. You can't know that from looking at it.


That makes zero sense. What a female looks like has real value in breeding, why would that not apply to males? A breeder can definitely pick up on genetic markers that help in the decision making process, especially once already familiar with the line.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2017)

Male and female contribute half of the genes in the progeny. What is wrong with someone displaying human curiosity? So just what are the traits of the Stardawg boy? How does one know if a plant is more or less like the Stardawg male or selected female?


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 20, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Male and female contribute half of the genes in the progeny. What is wrong with someone displaying human curiosity? So just what are the traits of the Stardawg boy? How does one know if a plant is more or less like the Stardawg male or selected female?


Thank you! @hillbill
I love how the most open minded people are really just self proclaimed and truly closed. I know allot about a little. I will learn until the day I die.

Btw, hillbill THAT'S the exact reason.


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

im curious to meet the dick, who offsprings donkey dick'.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 20, 2017)

What's up with the black Chinook haze phenotype?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 20, 2017)

"One of the best OG clones in The World in feminized seed form. We reversed the legit Ghost OG clone back to herself, resulting in Pure Ghost OG and could not be happier with the results. 80 percent of the plants from seed are identical to the clone only mother, literally identical. Done flowering in 10 weeks, good to great yields with loud piney OG terps and extremely potent. Phenotypes of Pure Ghost OG have been testing in the high 20's to 30 percent THC! Ghost OG clone is a Legend, if you can get a hold of the clone only, do it! If not, you need to grab a pack of Pure Ghost OG Fem, one pack is all you need. Enjoy! I know you will."






Owned!!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 20, 2017)

The thing y'all are not understanding is the star dawg male that he uses is a horrific expression of star dawg. It actually looks like shitty hemp. It's pretty scraggly and pretty ugly and every single one of you in here that may attempt breeding would throw that male out in a heartbeat.

Looks have nothing to do with it. How many times have you grown a good looking plant that turned out to be not so good? I have grown quite a few like that. Frosty as all get-out, smells amazing. But the high was straight doo-doo butter.

So yes, the correct way to see what traits are passed on from a male or female would be growing out the seeds that it produces. Exactly as was done with the star dawg male he uses.

There's far too many fly-by-night breeders that found a couple frosty females and thought they were going to be the next greatest thing. Haha

Like I said before if you really want to see the male. Do your due diligence, acquire that male and grow it out. Or you can do like I did. Grow out some Greenpoint seeds strains and bring Gu~ some samples to partake on. I got a tour of the breeding/grow facility. I even got to sniff the males pollen. Hah


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> The thing y'all are not understanding is the star dawg male that he uses is a horrific expression of star dawg. It actually looks like shitty hemp. It's pretty scraggly and pretty ugly



Say it isnt so! Until proven otherwise that @ Gu~ male Stardawg not only drips pyramid shaped drops of dew every morning its watered with deionized unicorn tears.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> The thing y'all are not understanding is the star dawg male that he uses is a horrific expression of star dawg. It actually looks like shitty hemp. It's pretty scraggly and pretty ugly and every single one of you in here that may attempt breeding would throw that male out in a heartbeat.
> 
> Looks have nothing to do with it. How many times have you grown a good looking plant that turned out to be not so good? I have grown quite a few like that. Frosty as all get-out, smells amazing. But the high was straight doo-doo butter.
> 
> ...


So just curious if you were looking for a male in a cross of stardawg that had mostly stardawg traits, one male turns up looking identical to the father and one male looks nothing like it you don't think the one that looks identical has more of a chance of being similar?


----------



## typoerror (Oct 20, 2017)

Why would I look for something similar when I could just get the same thing?

As far as male selection goes. I wouldn't be making my decision based on looks.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 20, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Why would I look for something similar when I could just get the same thing?
> 
> As far as male selection goes. I wouldn't be making my decision based on looks.


That wasn't the question, of course you would do that, that's not what we're talking about

I wouldn't either but not everyone has the ability to breed with 30 different males trying to find the one that resembles the father the most, so the obvious thing to do would breed the one that visually represents it the most. And if one visually represents it perfectly there is defintiely a higher chance of it carrying the same traits of the father since it would have obviously taken some of it's visual and structural traits from it

I really don't see how you could argue that looks are not important at all, nobody's saying they're THAT important or that we wouldn't prefer to be able to breed out thousands of plants to be able to perfectly see what traits are being passed on but I find it utterly bizarre that you don't think it'd be possible at all to have any kind of idea of what traits might be passed on when you have a visual reference of a plant


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree..why does gu breed with ileet clones if he wasn't trying to get a good line to work.trying to pick random plants to breed with would be worse than shuffling a deck of cards back into order from scratch.
Having two visually appealing parents would be the best starting point and than test would be made to make sure the male was up to it.
Otherwise a breeder would have several hundred plants to deal with and would have to prevent cross pollen contamination.it would be a huge clusterfuck to deal with multiple males.
Also it was mentioned earlier about the ghost OG S1.
The f1''s from that cross were almost identical to the mother clone.
Taking genetic's from a mom and dad will give about 25 percent will look like mom and 25 percent will be like father.other 50 percent will be mixed of previous generations.
Personally I would only deal with reversed females for one to save space on sexing a bunch of plants.could just gerimate the seeds of all and run the straight from seeds.guaranteed females.
This is my goal for Greenpoint gear.to find at least 5 females and at least one bad ass copper female to reverse and pollinate the rest of the nice females I have in his packs.going to start a new line hopefully with one solid female.would love to find a bad ass female from these crosses I make.
Just a matter of time


----------



## BloomFielder (Oct 20, 2017)

golden nugget shots.
its got that super jack , spicy sandlewoody sweet sour apple on inhale.
the dirtiest rustiest pipe L.a tap park water on exhale. after smell is just full of raw meat funk. almost laughable, certainly leaves a confused smile.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 20, 2017)

Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds








Typo is correct, this male is not a beast compared to others. But he throws the funk in the progeny, and that’s a fact.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 20, 2017)

Sundance Kid 10/11 sprouted and looking healthy


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! I appreciate that greatly.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Thank you sir! I appreciate that greatly.


Sure is nice to finally get to meet my baby plants pappy.I'm gonna show that to them tonight and introduce them to there daddy


----------



## hillbill (Oct 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, look identical to my Black Gold male. Still have not run into any troubles with any Greenpoint anything and not had any plants that were not very strong and tasty too.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Oct 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The hell its not GU.. as you know when breeding reg seeds the male has to have certain characters. With chem or Sour D mine start with Stem smell and structure. Which that males has great structure and I can't smell him but I am thinking it smells big time. 
If that was a female with the 20 colas would it not be a keeper? yeah thats what I thought.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One thing I bet we can all agree on is he likes making boys.lol


----------



## typoerror (Oct 20, 2017)

Dreamcatcher and Knight Rider day 5


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I immediately recognized this males structural phenotype in the pack of Copper Chem I grew.
Thank you @Gu~ for the opportunity to view him.
We have killer weed in Alaska, but the Chems are rare up here. I love your chucks and only have great things to say about your ability to make a breeding recipe achieved by few.

Here's a Gunslinger nug with all the funk that Copper Chem delivered. However, I did not take cuts of the Gunslinger  and regeneration was not what I was thinking, once bud rot hit a main cola.
I hope to get another pack if any are left.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 21, 2017)

Final tally in
9 Dynamite Diesel sprouted 5 females
10 false teeth sprouted 5 females 1 runt culled 1 from defective equipment
11 Hickock Haze sprouted 1 female
4 Eagle scout sprouted 1 Female
All the males were disposed of accordingly However there was 1 male DD that i waited a day or so cause it was just to pretty to throw away but i came to my senses and had to let it go.
Cut 3 clones from all the females each now just waiting for roots to run these Bitches!
Clones are 3 days old now so im expecting roots hopefully by sunday


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Final tally in
> 9 Dynamite Diesel sprouted 5 females
> 10 false teeth sprouted 5 females 1 runt lost 1 from defective equipment
> 11 Hickock Haze sprouted 1 female
> ...


Is this the 630 run?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Is this the 630 run?


Naw im running the Scotts OG under 630 DWC these are going under HPS,I wanted to replace my 1000's with 630 but Im just gonna wait to get my new shop built before i invest.I need a new AC cause i run sealed rooms,Once i get the new shop built Ill go all CMH and put in a new Mini split to keep up with all the open bulbs.I only have 18,000 BTU right now and adding 9 more open bulb fixtures will make my electric bill rediculous with the AC added cost.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw im running the Scotts OG under 630 DWC these are going under HPS,I wanted to replace my 1000's with 630 but Im just gonna wait to get my new shop built before i invest.I need a new AC cause i run sealed rooms,Once i get the new shop built Ill go all CMH and put in a new Mini split to keep up with all the open bulbs.I only have 18,000 BTU right now and adding 9 more open bulb fixtures will make my electric bill rediculous with the AC added cost.


Yep, no sense in putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 21, 2017)

You talking about these?These are the Scotts 25 days in right now under CMH.
Im really hoping i find something special out of these 12 females to make me want to part with that scotts.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> You talking about these?These are the Scotts 25 days in right now under CMH.
> Im really hoping i find something special out of these 12 females to make me want to part with that scotts.
> View attachment 4030113



You said you were starting a 630 cmh run but that the plants were from seed and just started so it would be awhile before you started to see just how well the 630 CMH is performing. I figured that might have been them since they were seedlings.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> You said you were starting a 630 cmh run but that the plants were from seed and just started so it would be awhile before you started to see just how well the 630 CMH is performing. I figured that might have been them since they were seedlings.


Naw I've run the cmh quite a few times


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw I've run the cmh quite a few times


I had to go back to see what I was thinking of. It was someone else. How do the 630's compare to the 315's?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 21, 2017)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I had to go back to see what I was thinking of. It was someone else. How do the 630's compare to the 315's?


I can't say i.never ran them.I grow over a screen so the 315s spaced out works better for me.I don't need as much penetration.if I was growing taller plants I would probably want higher watt bulbs but still a watt is a watt.comes down to light penetration per Sq foot.shorter plants don't need as high as,wattage.you can spread out the canopy.taller plants do so higher watts higher up and same amount of lights.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I can't say i.never ran them.I grow over a screen so the 315s spaced out works better for me.I don't need as much penetration.if I was growing taller plants I would probably want higher watt bulbs but still a watt is a watt.comes down to light penetration per Sq foot.shorter plants don't need as high as,wattage.you can spread out the canopy.taller plants do so higher watts higher up and same amount of lights.


If I could afford to I'd just double up on 315's. More point sources of light equals more angles of penetration. It's a bit cost prohibitive at the moment though.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I immediately recognized this males structural phenotype in the pack of Copper Chem I grew.
> Thank you @Gu~ for the opportunity to view him.
> We have killer weed in Alaska, but the Chems are rare up here. I love your chucks and only have great things to say about your ability to make a breeding recipe achieved by few.
> 
> ...


How's the gunslinger smoke?? Looks great


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 21, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> How's the gunslinger smoke?? Looks great


She's awesome, just like the others! She's super tasty and uplifting till cloud 9, then she lets me down softly, until I'm firmly planted in the couch, but not before I've completely satisfied my munchies. 
She's a good times smoke, for sure.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 21, 2017)

My 2 little purple badlands seedlings are going pretty well, much better than the rest at least. I did have a few more but it was my friends birthday the other week so I decided to part ways with some of them, only have 4 back up seeds left so hopefully nothing catastrophic happens.
In the middle we have an apollo 11 from brothers grimm and next to it which hasn't popped out yet since I just put it in yesterday is a feminized (delhi friend x blueberry) x brazilian landrace I made last season and then in the front 2 og chem cookies by connoisseur genetics. Unfortunately one came out stunted as hell but I'm feeling nice so I'll keep it around, not to mention I only have one seed left of it so gotta work with what I've got. Can't wait to cross these though, hopefully most of these are female and I just get one good male


----------



## morgwar (Oct 21, 2017)

Gu's breeding with elite clone onlies and nearly extinct cuts. From what I'm reading, a good male for crosses won't overpower the expression of the chosen female and ideally strengthen her traits.
A great example is the white.
I'm seeing this clearly with dynamite diesel with its clearly sour aroma and despite initial couchlock very uplifting at the apex.
Anybody getting stardawg heavy phenos?
(And that stardawg looks killer to me)


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I immediately recognized this males structural phenotype in the pack of Copper Chem I grew.
> Thank you @Gu~ for the opportunity to view him.
> We have killer weed in Alaska, but the Chems are rare up here. I love your chucks and only have great things to say about your ability to make a breeding recipe achieved by few.
> 
> ...


there are still packs of gunslinger in stock, and for clearance price with a code to save another 65%

https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/discontinued/products/starfighter-x-star-dawg-gunslinger-seeds?variant=45114783955

use code 'intheknow' at checkout. i would grab them soon, no telling when they sell out and are gone forever. i grabbed a pack


----------



## Nubia (Oct 21, 2017)

To add Bodega Bubblegum for the shorter flowering and potential Terp profiles or Raindance for all the praise it gets as a lot of peoples favorite from Greenpoint to my 666 cart. Probably the hardest decision I've had in months.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 21, 2017)

Nubia said:


> To add Bodega Bubblegum for the shorter flowering and potential Terp profiles or Raindance for all the praise it gets as a lot of peoples favorite from Greenpoint to my 666 cart. Probably the hardest decision I've had in months.


both because they will be 66.66% off


----------



## Nubia (Oct 21, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> both because they will be 66.66% off


I already have a pretty big cart, I can only squeeze in one more last minute pack or that'd be the obvious choice!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 21, 2017)

Nubia said:


> I already have a pretty big cart, I can only squeeze in one more last minute pack or that'd be the obvious choice!


How is it last minute when there are 5 days until the sale is supposed to start?


----------



## Nubia (Oct 21, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> How is it last minute when there are 5 days until the sale is supposed to start?


I used last minute as an expression not a literal term. I also planned ahead and have had my cart ready for a little over 2 weeks now so any changes made in the last few days I would consider last minute.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 21, 2017)

Them golden nuggets though! Couldn't wait for the sale. Hehe


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 21, 2017)

I just picked up blizzard bush myself....

It's got me intrigued,


----------



## typoerror (Oct 21, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> I just picked up blizzard bush myself....
> 
> It's got me intrigued,


His selection of pura vida is bomb as fuck. Pura vida x pbog that he did was one of my favorites of all time. PV crossed to star dawg has to be amazing! I'll be popping mine, along with evergreen, very soon.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 21, 2017)

As i never have grown anything with alien genetics before i grabbed a pack of gunslinger and since was shopping a pack of moondance for 50 odd bucks .
Add to the collection lol


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 21, 2017)

dynamite diesel looking nice (back 2 in black)
Garlix in red,she fell over so just letting her do what she wants.
Didnt get round to grabbing clones this time,bet these gems turn to gold and i be spewing,oh well see what happens.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Who else thinks @Gu~ should give the forum members that follow this thread a couple hour head start on the 666 sale?
I know a lot of us already have shit loaded up in our carts.what are u other guys gonna go with?
My top picks are copper Chem 1 pack to go with my other pack,2 packs of luckys,1 pack of pure RK and 1 pack of pure Ghost OG.2 packs of Snake Oil and 2 packs of Sky Dweller.
That's my list so far hopefullthey will still be around after his website crashe's from all the submit button clicks.
How about u guys


----------



## Nubia (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Who else thinks @Gu~ should give the forum members that follow this thread a couple hour head start on the 666 sale?
> I know a lot of us already have shit loaded up in our carts.what are u other guys gonna go with?
> My top picks are copper Chem 1 pack to go with my other pack,2 packs of luckys,1 pack of pure RK and 1 pack of pure Ghost OG.2 packs of Snake Oil and 2 packs of Sky Dweller.
> That's my list so far hopefullthey will still be around after his website crashe's from all the submit button clicks.
> How about u guys


The highlights of my cart are purple badlands, half & half, lucky 7s and cookies n chem in my opinion, as long as nothing sells out before I can press submit!  (1 pack of each)


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Nubia said:


> The highlights of my cart are purple badlands, half & half, lucky 7s and cookies n chem in my opinion, as long as nothing sells out before I can press submit!  (1 pack of each)


Yeah I always wanted to try cookies n Chem but after everything else I think cookies are getting played out.seems every breeder out there is putting cookies in everything.
Still trying to get my hands on a gorilla glue S1 but can't never find it.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I always wanted to try cookies n Chem but after everything else I think cookies are getting played out.seems every breeder out there is putting cookies in everything.
> Still trying to get my hands on a gorilla glue S1 but can't never find it.


I've had my eye on Cookies n Chem before I even knew what greenpoint seeds was or even started growing actually. No way i can pass it up! I do agree cookies is a bit played out, every breeder is just pushing out cookies x New_Stud_here. Until the hype changes its what we'll have to deal with though! I'm just ready for @Gu~ 's next all-star male, if one is ever found! I would love to see some of these females (even some of the cookie ) hit with something other than the midas touch of the stardawg!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 22, 2017)

He keeps trying to find a different stud but none have compared. The star dawg male puts out nothing but top shelf. A new male has a huge uphill battle. Thankfully the star dawg male isn't too dominant in the crosses. He really let's the female shine so your not growing the same star dawg leaning plants from each stain.


----------



## gritzz (Oct 22, 2017)

Whats up fellas...Garlix,copper,snake oil,or dynamite,thats my big question to any and all who have any experience with any of these strains...I'm looking for the best all around chemmy diesel fuel funk, stability and yield...I'm buying a pack of each but am buying two or three of maybe copper or ??? What would you vote for??


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 22, 2017)

Been 5 days since i cut clones off all the females and have roots already on the greenpoint stuff of course.Greenpoint gear has always been stellar,One reason i cant wait to run these.
Eagle Scout,Hickock Haze and Dynamite D got the first roots so far.I imagine most will have roots by Tuesday.I took 3 cuts off each female to make sure i got at least 2 clones per plant to root.1 for hydro and one to put in dirt under low light veg in case i come across any keepers
i wont have to risk trying to re veg a finished plant.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Oct 23, 2017)

BLACK GOLD SMOKE REPORT COMING SOON . GUNSLINGER AND KNIGHT RIDER IN THE COLLECTION VAULT . GOOD LOOKS GU


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey gu put up some new strains just now. Tnt and butch Cassidy and orange blossom special


----------



## typoerror (Oct 23, 2017)

Don't sleep on that Clementine x Star dawg. That's going to be a great one! Clementine floating around Colorado is incredible. It's consistently some of the best concentrates you'll find.


----------



## waterproof808 (Oct 23, 2017)

Heard them mention Cookies n Chem on that Bong Apetit show.


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 24, 2017)

I missed the announcement of the 666 sale. Could someone review?


----------



## kds710 (Oct 24, 2017)

Swampjack said:


> I missed the announcement of the 666 sale. Could someone review?


it is on Oct. 26


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> it is on Oct. 26


What are the sale codes?


----------



## typoerror (Oct 24, 2017)

If you had just scrolled back a few pages...



Gu~ said:


> Code will be active starting Thursday October 26th (Time TBD)


----------



## Nubia (Oct 24, 2017)

typoerror said:


> If you had just scrolled back a few pages...


Typo beat me to it by about 5 seconds so I deleted my first post.  That little picture and sentence above it gives you all the details no miscommunication! All though did @Gu~ determine a time? I'm probably going to be up until 2 or 3 AM and sleep until about 6 AM just trying to make sure I get the packs in my cart before someone else if he doesn't announce the time. What can I say, GPS has me hooked.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 24, 2017)

Code is active 7:30am (MDT). Thursday October 26th.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Code is active 7:30am (MDT). Thursday October 26th.


You're the man Gu! Thanks for the speedy reply!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 24, 2017)

My iMac has officially crashed after ten years and two hardware upgrades.
I’ve been running things from the ipad and iPhone the last couple days.
I’m limited on the things I can do until the new one gets here in a few days.

Also, I went to Portland this last weekend and was able to scoop a ton of *Cult Classic Seeds* for the holidays.
Because I’m limited on my ability without a computer they will go up the first week in November


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> My iMac has officially crashed after ten years and two hardware upgrades.
> I’ve been running things from the ipad and iPhone the last couple days.
> I’m limited on the things I can do until the new one gets here in a few days.
> 
> ...


Dope about those cult classics. Looking forward to it


----------



## Nubia (Oct 24, 2017)

Sad to hear about the iMac. Hopefully everything runs smooth until you get a new computer! Looking forward to some of those Cult Classic Seeds as well, all though my wallet might not be.


----------



## kingzt (Oct 24, 2017)

Wanted to pop in real fast and let everyone know about bodega bubblegum. This gal grows with resilience and the colas are huge. Not the frostiest but it's greasy, it reminds of Bohdi's Sunshine 4 being they have grease feel to them. It's throwing down some sweet bubblegum and citrus notes. Really looking forward to smoking some. I don't have any pics on my computers but I can throw some up on my phone later. If anyone wants to look I have some pics on IG @ michigangardens


----------



## Nubia (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone have any early reports on the sundance kid? Germ rates, veg speed, phenotype variation, mutations, anything? I'm grabbing some and most likely moving them to the front of the line to be ran, would just like to see what ya'll have experienced so far.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2017)

Started
4 Iron Horse
1 Las Vegas TK (6 seeds in 5 pack ) from Cannaventure bought from GPS
1 Chem D x Bubba Kush from CSI
1 Chem D x Legends OG

Wanted to run the Copper Chem but only room for a few fems & more Jew Gold crosses. My girl said she likes some of the Chem D I had, puts me to sleep but makes her “feel normal” lol! Im expecting 3 females from the Iron Horse, if not I want some nice males to potentially cross to the two Jew Gold X Papaya fems vegging now.

Sadly Im between jobs & wont be able to splurge on 666 deal, I really just want the pure ghost & raindance haha!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 24, 2017)

Nubia said:


> Anyone have any early reports on the sundance kid? Germ rates, veg speed, phenotype variation, mutations, anything? I'm grabbing some and most likely moving them to the front of the line to be ran, would just like to see what ya'll have experienced so far.


They just released so not much info. The mother is amazing and the father is a known stud so I'm not worried about anything going wrong. I soaked mine and 10/11 are above ground. They will be moved from their humidity dome into soil this week. So far everything is good.


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 24, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Wanted to pop in real fast and let everyone know about bodega bubblegum. This gal grows with resilience and the colas are huge. Not the frostiest but it's greasy, it reminds of Bohdi's Sunshine 4 being they have grease feel to them. It's throwing down some sweet bubblegum and citrus notes. Really looking forward to smoking some. I don't have any pics on my computers but I can throw some up on my phone later. If anyone wants to look I have some pics on IG @ michigangardens


full plant pics would be nice. just moved 5 to flower, 2 confirmed males so far.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Oct 24, 2017)

I can't imagine the need to charge this much. Do people need $666 in the shopping cart to receive the discount? So, the total price is over $200 in seeds for the final order? 

The choice in price and discount: 666 and 66.6. It's blatantly disrespectful. 

It seems like there's always a catch here. I remember when I had a cart of single order seeds and your company switched to packs... You refused to process one last order, and you promised some great drops would come... I couldn't get the strains I wanted because they weren't discounted, so instead of being able to buy a few different strains for a reasonable price, you wanted 100+ per pack. I'm still waiting for those affordable prices you promised. 

Also, during that same time your site advertised a 10% discount every hour, but the site only processed a 5% discount. Was like that for a while, a week or more. Maybe that was an accident, but it was deeply deceptive advertising either way. That did actually happen right? Do you do your own web work, or did your developer identify the inconsistency and bring it to your attention? 

Again, bad vibes from here Gu, from the time I first tried to order until this. 

I'd love to know, do you have physical locations into which you've invested? A lot of the stores around here charge what they do because they have significant overhead. Do you have a physical location to which I can travel and from which I can purchase things? 

Sweet tripple 6s bro...


----------



## coppershot (Oct 24, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I can't imagine the need to charge this much. Do people need $666 in the shopping cart to receive the discount? So, the total price is over $200 in seeds for the final order?
> 
> The choice in price and discount: 666 and 66.6. It's blatantly disrespectful.
> 
> ...


Not sure what a brick and mortor store has to do with anything. He certainly has overhead... you're one of the few in this very long thread to post something negative and when others had tough luck he came into make things right.

I don't know if you got an axe to grind or whatever but this would have been more appropriately placed in an email or pm. There are plenty of folks who have posted in this thread about the deals they got.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Oct 24, 2017)

I did email GU, personally, as I stated. Given his response, I think it's warranted to post it here. What's your point? That the only people that are allowed to post here are those with positive comments? Here's a negative one. If Gu handled things differently, this would have gone differently. 

He refused to budge and promised, _promised_, a sale to follow; the sale never followed for the strains I wanted, so his comment had nothing to do with me; he was going to release whatever he was going to release, and I'd get whatever was given. That is the complete opposite of customer service. 

And I'm so tired of the arguments that just because a lot of people said something it must be true, and everything I said must be false. 

The fact that lots of people have posted here doesn't change my previous interaction with GU and GPS; it doesn't change the fact that he had false advertising up for a few weeks after switching to pack sales only, saying there would be a 10% per hour reduction, and only actually giving a 5%. I watched this problem on his site for weeks while trying to pick beans. 

Again, you didn't address whether he had a physical location; you're just providing information for a business you have no part in. Does he have a physical location? Why would you ever respond to that if you didn't look it up or know? 

If you can't understand why companies like that green solution and livwell would have invested costs that might justify their prices, you're being deliberately obtuse. There is an absolute difference between a company that doesn't have at least 33% overhead hanging over them and one that does. Now, I don't know that information, but it would only make my opinion about this company worse. 

And the decision to fly tripple 6s requires believing words have no meaning. He could have done a really nice 60 or 65 of 70 percent discount and 600, 650 or 700 dollar total order.

This is not what I want to believe: that I am buying seeds from the type of company that would fly triple 6s. He could have put cool ghosts and goblins on the site, but he flew triple 6s; it meant something to him. 

Gu only got my business because he was local in Colorado. Gu, you lost my business because you refused to process a single seed sale, literally, the day after the company switched, because you made a blanket statement that the strains I wanted would end up on sale, because your advertising was deceptive for weeks as I was trying to process an order for things I didn't want, and because of this Halloween thing. It's just dumb. Now I'm growing strains that I didn't want, and I'm unable to grow the strains that I did want for specific purposes. 

Admittedly, if I didn't already have a few negative encounters with Gu, this wouldn't have been an issue. 

Lets see if anyone else here is honest enough to agree that they also saw the 10% and 5% discrepancy. 

It's really sad. His gear looks great. I picked up two strains that I didn't really want because the ones I did were 100+. I vote with my money. And if Gu isn't honest enough to admit the 10% and 5% discrepancy, which when compounded over an entire day is a huge price difference, I would never purchase here again. The fact that he didn't leave a simple message on here identifying the mistake and offering the 10% discount that he had advertised speaks volumes.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 24, 2017)

“You can please _some_ of the people all of the time, you can please _all_ of the people some of the time, but you can’t please _all_ of the people all of the time”. 
-Lincoln 

I do my best not without mistakes. 

Feel free to email me again about the single seeds.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 24, 2017)

Hail Satan! Maybe if you made a blood sacrifice to Gu~, you'd get what you desire. The 666 sale is here to be worshipped! Praise Gu~! The son of the dark lord!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 24, 2017)

Or maybe just Happy Halloween...


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 24, 2017)

10% v 5% on reverse auctions? If that's what you're talking about, that doesn't effect the price you pay, just the length of time to get there.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh also, green solution and livwell really? Hahahahahahahaha

The green solution is a complete joke. I walked out of an interview there after seeing how good at growing powdery mildew they are.

You need to find better dispensaries...


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 24, 2017)

Yeah I been hard on the ol chap but I'm gonna speak from past and present experiences.and anyone here can attest I'm far from a @Gu~ nutswinger but his beans flat out own everything else I have ever sprouted.the vigor and response time is bar none.I can get 2 week old plants to clone like it's nothing.the consistency in his gear is like none I've ever seen so he get the nod on quality.
As far as discounts go the 666 sale is a fukin steal, that's just a fact.I know what your saying about having to spend 200 but look at what your getting.
I Can be a dickhead cheap wad sometimes and the points and such never work out for me in my favor but that's life.Sometimes you get the bear and sometimes the bear gets U.

I had an entire 11 pack of his gear were all male except 1and he sent me a free pack of my choice.I was stunned.a discount on a new pack would have been awesome but he went beyond that.
Gu is a stand up dude in my book and will always get my business.
I'm hoping to find a straight up.gem in all the shit I'm over here working and would straight up drive to CO to hand deliver a fire ass female to him I create with his stuff.

Say what ever you want about what's fair but his sales are pretty epic.

How many sales is Archive or GGG handing out or some of the other good breeders out there?


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 25, 2017)

dynamite diesel.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 25, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> “You can please _some_ of the people all of the time, you can please _all_ of the people some of the time, but you can’t please _all_ of the people all of the time”.
> -Lincoln
> 
> I do my best not without mistakes.
> ...


His Satanic Majesty! Please do not let this pagan's disrespect bother you Master! .


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 25, 2017)

garlix aka chem dd
She fell over and bent her stem.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 25, 2017)

Got some Good Shit going on in my garden right now,4 weeks from sprout all Greenpoint Gear lined up FTW,from seeds to rooted clones ready to hit it oh man I been waiting a while to get these things going.About 5 days theyll shed them ugly ass clone leaves and get on with it.
Dynamite D,Eagle Scout,Hickock,and False Teeth.
Got some RD OG about to get FAT,27 days since flip and they dont wanna quit.I hope some of this Greenpoint stuff stacks up so i can toss that bitch.

 

Some of that OG


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2017)

Never a fanboy for anyone here but @Heisengrow is right. Premium seeds for under $40 a pack are available today. There are things that any breeder or bank does that make me or anyone wonder and Gu is the same. However, Greenpoint has not produced a single plant at my house that is not "fire". Not one hermie. No weak plants or finicky plants. Greenpoint is pushing other stuff out of my tents by making better herb!

Not everything that Gu plans or shares here eventually happen. Some of that is maybe optimism and active imagination and creativity showing. Many though do happen. I never thought I would grow so many strains with one same parent, but the strains are distinct from each other and always potent.

Working now on picking a couple nearly free packs for nuggets rewards! Sure it's a sales gimmick but a fun one! Every little question I have had has always been dealt with quickly and without bullshit. Orders get to me before I'm even looking for them and germ at well over 90%.

I'm pissed!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Never a fanboy for anyone here but @Heisengrow is right. Premium seeds for under $40 a pack are available today. There are things that any breeder or bank does that make me or anyone wonder and Gu is the same. However, Greenpoint has not produced a single plant at my house that is not "fire". Not one hermie. No weak plants or finicky plants. Greenpoint is pushing other stuff out of my tents by making better herb!
> 
> Not everything that Gu plans or shares here eventually happen. Some of that is maybe optimism and active imagination and creativity showing. Many though do happen. I never thought I would grow so many strains with one same parent, but the strains are distinct from each other and always potent.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## LostInEthereal (Oct 25, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> And the decision to fly tripple 6s requires believing words have no meaning. He could have done a really nice 60 or 65 of 70 percent discount and 600, 650 or 700 dollar total order.
> 
> This is not what I want to believe: that I am buying seeds from the type of company that would fly triple 6s.


Dude grow up.. This is utter nonsense, the comparison of the usage of some superstitious crap "666" to customer service is absolutely egregious. Sorry maybe I missed the point but after I read that lunacy I completely forgot the rest of your post.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

one bud from one branch from one Raindance plant paid for 2 more packs of seeds.
One pack of Raindance seeds paid for another dozen packs of seeds.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> one bud from one branch from one Raindance plant paid for 2 more packs of seeds.
> One pack of Raindance seeds paid for another dozen packs of seeds.....


Yeah but that assuming the dude can grow.he might only can pull 5 grams a plant so he has to pinch his pennies on his genetis.not trying be a dick but dude might be a shifty grower.I thought my post was fucked up on the point system but his takes the cake,candles,and fukin letters


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 25, 2017)

Not everyone grows to sell and when you grow for yourself only, seeds can get expensive. Especially if you want a little variety.


----------



## Derrick83 (Oct 25, 2017)

Now i know the regulars will agree!! 
1. There was a 10% REVERSE AUCTION WEEK August 14-19,2017. 

2. At some point EVERY STRAIN has been on sale via Reverse Auction, 420 Sale, etc. Except the newest releases and they will make it there also!! I mean the guy even put the Florida Og series on Reverse Auction!! 

3. It would be SMART to sign up to Greenpoint Gazette!!

4. I guess the price of the Discounted varieties at 65% off is not a sale?!!

5. Customer Service is AAA to me and I have had some issues fixed them all!!


----------



## Noinch (Oct 25, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Not everyone grows to sell and when you grow for yourself only, seeds can get expensive. Especially if you want a little variety.


A hell of a lot less expensive than paying for the weed though


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I did email GU, personally, as I stated. Given his response, I think it's warranted to post it here. What's your point? That the only people that are allowed to post here are those with positive comments? Here's a negative one. If Gu handled things differently, this would have gone differently.
> 
> He refused to budge and promised, _promised_, a sale to follow; the sale never followed for the strains I wanted, so his comment had nothing to do with me; he was going to release whatever he was going to release, and I'd get whatever was given. That is the complete opposite of customer service.
> 
> ...


This screams I'm a liberal who wants everything for free. Butthurt about the election. Butthurt about a single seed sale. You're a joke and so is your post. Your sour ass ain't convincing me of shit. I love greenpoint and his service


----------



## morgwar (Oct 25, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> And the decision to fly tripple 6s requires believing words have no meaning. He could have done a really nice 60 or 65 of 70 percent discount and 600, 650 or 700 dollar total order.


Yes words have no meaning.
Mosey on over to the spirituality thread. 
I've gotton so many free packs of fire from this guy with the nuggets program. 

@Gu~ might be appealing to those of us who love Halloween? 
Or heavy METAL!!!!!!!!! 666 

not a nutswinger, won't buy his fruity strains. A bit pissed about the symbiotic hermie pack I spent 100 on. But there's no denying the Fact that these are the lowest prices you'll see on any stardawg cross PERIOD.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 25, 2017)

Growing is expensive. Period. Be it a hobby or a job. 

The reality is, like all things in life, no one owes you shit. No one NEEDS to give you what you want when you want it. 

To some people Chiles is a nice place to eat, and only on special occasions. Other people go to Ruth Chris's Steak House. It's a matter of taste and situation. 

My mother used to say you catch more flies with honey than vinegar. There are a lot of good guys on this thread, and @Gu~ is a stand up guy too. 

Months back one of the guys was giving away his nuggets to help another member out. I have multiple friends who have given packs and chucks to needy members. Difference is, they were nice about it. 

Next time maybe talk about the strains you'd like to grow, and try not to be a dick....my $.02. 

@ACitizenofColorado


----------



## TimeToBurn (Oct 25, 2017)

Noinch said:


> A hell of a lot less expensive than paying for the weed though


Not really, I got a box of $10K spent on seeds. Add in lights, filter, tent, pots, dirt, etc for another few thousand. Expensive hobby


----------



## morgwar (Oct 25, 2017)

If we all simply accepted the Allfather as our personal lord and savior, we could settle this with Axe and Sheild like good little Heathens. 
Or we could just buy affordable seeds, plant them, and have a good smoke.
Either way I'm game.
I'm too broke to partake in 666 this year but ill be purchasing some fem ghost og to preserve the spirit and apease my Viking and Zulu ancestors.


----------



## Noinch (Oct 25, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Not really, I got a box of $10K spent on seeds. Add in lights, filter, tent, pots, dirt, etc for another few thousand. Expensive hobby


10k worth of seeds that you can make the cost back with just a few plants if you're growing tree's

I don't really get what you were getting at, sounds like you just don't care how much money you spend so obviously your expenses would outweigh the return but you could VERY easily turn that around if you're sitting on 10 grand worth of beans. Hell growers in my country can easily get over 4k from a single plant

Very simply if you're spending far more on beans than you are getting back in weed then you're obviously just not growing with the intent of getting a good return which doesn't really support the seeds are expensive argument


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2017)

I will be ordering some Discontinued seeds today. Any among the following could someone recommend? Ace High, Blizzard Bush, Hickok Haze, Deputy or Gunslinger? Personal experience?


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

TimeToBurn said:


> Not everyone grows to sell.....


The value of the buds harvested can be weighed against the cost to you if otherwise sourced.
Value>Cost= you are paid to buy seeds, grow your own, the more you use the more you're paid,even


the problem isnt that _the seeds cost too_ much the problem is that _you can't afford them_.
this makes you the _problem_....


----------



## higher self (Oct 25, 2017)

Lol at being put off by the 666 sale, that’s pretty funny?

But now a days you dont even have to grow to make your money back. All you have to do is auction them & you will make at least double back what you spent if the seeds are popular or limited edition bs.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> This screams I'm a liberal who wants everything for free. Butthurt about the election. Butthurt about a single seed sale. You're a joke and so is your post. Your sour ass ain't convincing me of shit. I love greenpoint and his service


 Keep making this a left vs right thing. You couldn't possibly understand how wrong you are, but someone said something you disagree with, so clearly they are liberal. Pathetic.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

I've hit some of these Double Purple Doja with late flower Raindance pollen.
this is a branch broken today, about 3 weeks early. wreaks of grape hard as a rock, needs chem genes now!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Keep making this a left vs right thing. You couldn't possibly understand how wrong you are, but someone said something you disagree with, so clearly they are liberal. Pathetic.


Your initial argument was blatantly retarded. Complaining about a single seed sale and a 666 code. Get over it. 
Why do you think I'm comparing you to a liberal? Sounds like your emotions from the election loss are still with you, deeper than ever. Sucks to be a whining beggar that doesn't get his way, huh?


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Copper Chem Day 11 flower
Pheno 1 - taller with a tennis ball rubber ammonia smell going on
 
Pheno 2 - more squat... but catching up in the flower stretch. skunky gas n oil funk.. nasty funk


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Your initial argument was blatantly retarded. Complaining about a single seed sale and a 666 code. Get over it.
> Why do you think I'm comparing you to a liberal? Sounds like your emotions from the election loss are still with you, deeper than ever. Sucks to be a whining beggar that doesn't get his way, huh?


Hahaha! 
Says the person in this thread who is whining about liberals.
Please look up the definition of irony, since you apparently lack even the most basic understanding of it.

Thanks for the laugh, even if it was at your own expense...


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

I cant see pics!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Hahaha!
> Says the person in this thread who is whining about liberals.
> Please look up the definition of irony, since you apparently lack even the most basic understanding of it.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh, even if it was at your own expense...


You're so stupid you don't even know what you're laughing at


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I cant see pics!


Idk chem, they show on my phone?


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 25, 2017)

I am having the worst week, my landlord has showed up with 20 minute notice twice this week, for insurance related stuff on the outside of the house, the front patios carpet, the railing in the backyard needing to be redone. I moved 10 - 7gallon flowering plants (4weeks) removed my two 600 watt lights in the matter of 10 minutes while he was literally at the front door. He about 30 minutes into working on the patio carpet asked to check the basement for tools, he could use. I let him in and I still had fans and two different timers plugged in various organic nutrients. Needless to say I spent the next 30 hours feeling like I am gonna puke from stress. I aborted my next cycle of 30+ seeds I sprouted 5 different green point strains . I am gonna be lucky to get thru this harvest but way too close for comfort. I have had to abort so many times in the past because of complicated life situations and knowing when the risk is real. I currently am suffering insane chronic pain from lower back pain and need this harvest. Anyways stay safe everybody and wish me luck


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> You're so stupid you don't even know what you're laughing at


Thank you. Coming from someone whose very existence is so pathetically wrapped up in identity politics that they actually need to bring politics into a seed forum in a feeble attempt to quell their own insecurities, I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> This screams I'm a liberal who wants everything for free. Butthurt about the election. Butthurt about a single seed sale. You're a joke and so is your post. Your sour ass ain't convincing me of shit. I love greenpoint and his service


Religious people tend to be more conservative than liberal.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 25, 2017)

Vegging some Raindance (cbsp) and cookies n chem. They go into flower in a few weeks.


10 days in on these Knight Rider and Dreamcatcher. These things are monstrous beasts! They can't be done stretching. I've got about 5 more inches I can move the lights up. I'm pretty well fucked. But what a problem to have! Haha


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Thank you. Coming from someone whose very existence is so pathetically wrapped up in identity politics that they actually need to bring politics into a seed forum in a feeble attempt to quell their own insecurities, I take that as a compliment.


How bout we take this to PM so we don't ruin the thread big boy


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

he knows, 10 four week flowering plants....if they didnt stink by week 4......


----------



## higher self (Oct 25, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Vegging some Raindance (cbsp) and cookies n chem. They go into flower in a few weeks.
> View attachment 4032645
> 
> 10 days in on these Knight Rider and Dreamcatcher. These things are monstrous beasts! They can't be done stretching. I've got about 5 more inches I can move the lights up. I'm pretty well fucked. But what a problem to have! Haha
> View attachment 4032646


Nice plants Typo! I would pinch the stems to have them lean over in addition to raising that 5 inches haha its looking like your going to need it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

My beloved Raindance


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> he knows, 10 four week flowering plants....if they didnt stink by week 4......


Yah I am crushing it with these girls they are so frosty and smelly for week 4 im terrified for what's to come, glad I went with a phresh filter, might even order a ipower 6inch carbon filter combo


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

What color temp bulbs do you run on those CMH?

It's my understanding the phresh filters are the best at scrubbing smell and longevity

Chemphlegm... I can't see your pics either man


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Atomicdeth - that's a tough spot to be in. I've had similar situations with appraisers / plumbers 
The more they like you, the less likely they are to turn you in for something. So put on that fake smile and hide the stress my amigo haha


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

Raindance!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> What color temp bulbs do you run on those CMH?


Phillips 3100k


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 25, 2017)

I settled on Phresh filters as my best value.


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I will be ordering some Discontinued seeds today. Any among the following could someone recommend? Ace High, Blizzard Bush, Hickok Haze, Deputy or Gunslinger? Personal experience?


Deputy is the friggin bomb. A bit stretchy, but the final product is straight up fire!

Blizzard bush is intriguing also.


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 25, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Atomicdeth - that's a tough spot to be in. I've had similar situations with appraisers / plumbers
> The more they like you, the less likely they are to turn you in for something. So put on that fake smile and hide the stress my amigo haha


This couldn't be more true, luckily for me I have a genuine soft hearted face and personality to match and like you said this can truely get you so far in life, or out of very sticky situation's


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I will be ordering some Discontinued seeds today. Any among the following could someone recommend? Ace High, Blizzard Bush, Hickok Haze, Deputy or Gunslinger? Personal experience?


Deputy and Gunslinger delivered for me.


----------



## atomicDETH (Oct 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I settled on Phresh filters as my best value.


Yes I bought vortex s- line 160$ and phresh filter roughly 160$ as well, 320$ Could have easily gone with 160$ ipower fan and carbon filter combo but this fan and filter are worth the money when you have it and I usually don't.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 25, 2017)

Deputy and Hickok should be showing up here soon. Two thumbs up on The Deputy that quick!


----------



## Purple veins (Oct 25, 2017)

Dont sleep on Ace high if you want pure flavor.terp overload... Both my phenos are making a name for them selves. People are talking about the Ace up here.


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 25, 2017)

Purple veins said:


> Dont sleep on Ace high if you want pure flavor.terp overload... Both my phenos are making a name for them selves. People are talking about the Ace up here.


Well that's real good to hear,i'm all about flavors,glad i snagged a pack.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 25, 2017)

Third week since the flip and the stench is coming on strong. I need a new filter, luckily I don’t have neighbors too close.


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 25, 2017)

atomicDETH said:


> I am having the worst week, my landlord has showed up with 20 minute notice twice this week, for insurance related stuff on the outside of the house, the front patios carpet, the railing in the backyard needing to be redone. I moved 10 - 7gallon flowering plants (4weeks) removed my two 600 watt lights in the matter of 10 minutes while he was literally at the front door. He about 30 minutes into working on the patio carpet asked to check the basement for tools, he could use. I let him in and I still had fans and two different timers plugged in various organic nutrients. Needless to say I spent the next 30 hours feeling like I am gonna puke from stress. I aborted my next cycle of 30+ seeds I sprouted 5 different green point strains . I am gonna be lucky to get thru this harvest but way too close for comfort. I have had to abort so many times in the past because of complicated life situations and knowing when the risk is real. I currently am suffering insane chronic pain from lower back pain and need this harvest. Anyways stay safe everybody and wish me luck


Good luck brother. I dont really believe in luck tho. Physical laws dictate how the world works... But i wish you all the best.
In my state it's law 24hrs notice by any landlord/owner unless its an emegency. Im thankful i own now. But ive been in your spot plenty of times. 
Again wish you the best bro


----------



## typoerror (Oct 25, 2017)

Golden nuggets, quick delivery and fire genetics. What's not to love?


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've hit some of these Double Purple Doja with late flower Raindance pollen.
> this is a branch broken today, about 3 weeks early. wreaks of grape hard as a rock, needs chem genes now!View attachment 4032580


Hey Chem, where is that DPD from?


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> How bout we take this to PM so we don't ruin the thread big boy


What’s the point? So you can pathetically lob more oh-so-eloquent and original retorts at me such as “You’re so stupid”?

I’ve already proved how incredibly easy you are to troll. Thank you for your completely predictable participation.

Oh, and while I won’t engage with them, please keep sending me hilariously cringey PMs. It’s adorable how triggered you are, and I quite enjoy laughing at you.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 26, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> Hey Chem, where is that DPD from?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/neptune-seed-bank.942938/
nice service too


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 26, 2017)

Just started using "List" view on Greenpoint website. Much nicer browsing experience.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

The Halloween sale has started! I made my order hope everyone else can make their orders before something sells out! I'm sure Gu has enough stock to last, but you never know.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2017)

Yup thsnks for the sale @Gu! stoked to run some of your gear.

On a side note I have a request for you to delay shipping as I WI be out of town for the month of November and I don't have anyone that can pick them up. I hope we can work something out.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 26, 2017)

Picked up 2 of

Copper chem
Jelly pie
Doc holiday 
Purple badlands 
Hibernate 
Pioneer kush 

Looking for a nice grape chem pheno


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Yup thsnks for the sale @Gu! stoked to run some of your gear.
> 
> On a side note I have a request for you to delay shipping as I WI be out of town for the month of November and I don't have anyone that can pick them up. I hope we can work something out.


If you haven't yet, try shooting him an email so theres no miscommunication on whos order to postpone, if he can postpone yours at all!


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2017)

Already on it. Thanks!


----------



## deno (Oct 26, 2017)

I went with...
Copper Chem
Pure Ghost OG
Purple badlands
Snake Oil
Butch Cassidy
Sky Dweller


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 26, 2017)

Anybody knows if you can use gold and pennywise


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 26, 2017)

One code per order


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

As pope said


Jp.the.pope said:


> One code per order


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

I am really pissed now! The Deputy and Hickok Haze have been shipped and I get this invoice for $6.08! This is just too damn expensive and now they have been shipped! No way out now! 

Dynamite Diesel is looking quite chunky and looking of the Indica persuasion with golf ball looking dense buds. Smells repulsive but can't put my finger on it. Average size bushy stocky plant with above average size nugs that are plenty frosty. 49 days.

Black Gold seeded female beginning to bulk up and being quite Sativa. This girl smells like lemons in a cedar chest and terpentine and fuel. Rangy Sativa dom. At 42 days.

Four Purple Mountain Majesty in veg and topped a week ago looking like hybrids. The three that I did not drop during transplant are nice green and growin nicely.


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

I almost made a similar joke but I felt more mature than usual this morning . Glad to hear about the Dynamite Diesel, I've been thinking about pulling the trigger on just a single pack sometime soon.
I lost my Dreamcatcher review I was writing, but if anyone is thinking about grabbing some. DO IT. I ended up boiling it down to 1 female and 1 male out of a pack. I kept the male to make F2's only because the male had some desirable traits in my eyes and nose. The female I had was VERY repulsive, by day 40 I described the smell as an old gym sock mixed with chemicals. Very good branching, dense nugs even with the lowers being seeded. Bag appeal remained after harvest, All though I've never personally had a true chem but the taste of these buds is what I think of when someone says Chem. I can say you'll have the taste in your mouth well after smoking.Very nice sativa buzz but not overwhelming.  
Overall, Slightly sativa growth, Side branches catch up to tops fairly well with no training, Streches a bit in first few weeks of flower, Beautiful, smelly, tasty flowers that leave you well buzzed but wanting more because of that TASTE.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2017)

Gu got back to me already and was very accomdating. 

Pure Ghost OG
Ace High
Tomahawk
Cookies N Chem
Eagle Scout
Pure Animal


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 26, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I am really pissed now! The Deputy and Hickok Haze have been shipped and I get this invoice for $6.08! This is just too damn expensive and now they have been shipped! No way out now!
> 
> Dynamite Diesel is looking quite chunky and looking of the Indica persuasion with golf ball looking dense buds. Smells repulsive but can't put my finger on it. Average size bushy stocky plant with above average size nugs that are plenty frosty. 49 days.
> 
> ...


My DD is little past 40 days, wtf is that smell man? I dont know what to say, its like trying to describe _what a stink bug smells like_, maybe thats it, a stink bug smell lol


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> My DD is little past 40 days, wtf is that smell man? I dont know what to say, its like trying to describe _what a stink bug smells like_, maybe thats it, a stink bug smell lol


Smells a little like fresh cut Elm which can be just rotten. Maybe grapefruit.


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 26, 2017)

Gu~ is the G This sale is beyond words,it's that good !! Even my broke ass HAD to get into the sale.Thank You Sir


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 26, 2017)

Papaya OG × 1
Premium Collectors Pack (10 Seeds)
$117.77




 Jelly Pie × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$107.77




 Papayahusca × 1
Premium Collectors Pack (10 Seeds)
$117.77




 Puro Papaya × 1
Premium Collectors Pack (10 Seeds)
$117.77




 Pure Raspberry Kush × 1
Premium Collector's Pack (5 Seeds)
$107.77




 Pure Ghost OG × 1
Premium Collector's Pack (5 Seeds)
$107.77

Discount (Pennywise)

*$-453.33*
Subtotal

*$223.29*
Shipping

*$0.00*
Total

*$223.29 USD*


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 26, 2017)

Just couldn't resist the temptation and at these prices, I'd probably been fecking stupid if I had. 9 packs of beans shipped across the Atlantic for less than $250...................... 

*Order summary*



 Purple Outlaw × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$77.77




 Copper Chem × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$187.77




 Full Moon Fever × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$107.77




 Jelly Pie × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$107.77




 Pioneer Kush × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$37.77




 Purple Mountain Majesty × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$37.77




 The Deputy × 2
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$75.54




 Gunslinger × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$51.54

Discount (PENNYWISE)

*$-458.07*
Subtotal

*$225.63*
Shipping

*$10.00*
Total

*$235.63 USD*


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> Just couldn't resist the temptation and at these prices, I'd probably been fecking stupid if I had. 9 packs of beans shipped across the Atlantic for less than $250......................
> 
> *Order summary*
> 
> ...


You took full advantage by getting that Copper Chem and maximizing those packs with discontinued seeds! Just so everyone knows it takes a minimum of 18 discontinued packs that cost $37.77 to qualify for the 666 (hail @Gu~ )discount, that's a lot of seeds for a low price. Fill your phenohunting needs cheap while you can!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 26, 2017)

@Gu~ did not get a shipping label yet.
Has anyone else had the issue with getting shipping label?I would pay with credit card but when u did it the first time it came up as Greenpoint CO on my bank statement and I was like fuck that I can't do that no more.
I checked my spam mail also and no shipping label there either.
I'm mailing cash


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> @Gu~ did not get a shipping label yet.
> Has anyone else had the issue with getting shipping label?I would pay with credit card but when u did it the first time it came up as Greenpoint CO on my bank statement and I was like fuck that I can't do that no more.
> I checked my spam mail also and no shipping label there either.
> I'm mailing cash


My shipping tracker was telling me my label has been created but has not been processed by the system. Now its saying the system is having difficulties, maybe that has something to do with it at the same time maybe not. Hope it gets figured out soon!


----------



## Nubia (Oct 26, 2017)

Nubia said:


> You took full advantage by getting that Copper Chem and maximizing those packs with discontinued seeds! Just so everyone knows it takes a minimum of 18 discontinued packs that cost $37.77 to qualify for the 666 (hail @Gu~ )discount, that's a lot of seeds for a low price. Fill your phenohunting needs cheap while you can!


The price of the 37.77 packs just dropped to 33.99! Thats 20 packs for 679.80, throw in the code 'pennywise' and you'll spend about $227.05, for 20 packs!

Price went back up to 37.77. Couldn't tell you what happened there.


----------



## gritzz (Oct 26, 2017)

Say gu,your 666 sale is killing it...this ?is a lil outa the box being that everyones talking about your current deals...what's the word with a tombstone, wifi,or bonfire restock....are they the same...??


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 26, 2017)

Tombstone will be ready early 2018. 

Bonfire is a gonner. Lost the very special cut. Very few people hold That TriFi cut. I wouldn’t know where to begin. 

I also lost the WiFi (boulder cut) too. That, I can get back just haven’t done it yet.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Oct 26, 2017)

Can someone loan me 222 dollars?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 26, 2017)

Black Friday is right around the corner. Bunch of new and different gear. All I can say is save ya nuggets


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Tombstone will be ready early 2018.
> 
> Bonfire is a gonner. Lost the very special cut. Very few people hold That TriFi cut. I wouldn’t know where to begin.
> 
> I also lost the WiFi (boulder cut) too. That, I can get back just haven’t done it yet.


Just curious as to how does 1 lose a cut?I've seen you post before about losing cuts and was just wondering how you lose 1


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Oct 26, 2017)

Black Friday is right around the corner. Bunch of new and different gear. All I can say is save ya nuggets
@Gu~ I hate you! In the friendliest way possible...


----------



## dandyrandy (Oct 26, 2017)

Stop it. My seed tin is full.


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 26, 2017)

Great sale! But the wife is gonna be pissed! lol
*Product* *SKU* *Price* *Quantity* *Total*
The Deputy - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $37.77 USD 1 $37.77 USD

Raindance - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

Purple Outlaw - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $77.77 USD 1 $77.77 USD

Jelly Pie - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

Snake Oil - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

Sky Dweller - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

TNT - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

Pure Ghost OG - Premium Collector's Pack (5 Seeds) $107.77 USD 1 $107.77 USD

Subtotal: $251.52 USD
pennywise Discount: $510.64 USD
Shipping (Free Shipping (Tracked)): $0.00 USD
*Total:* *$251.52 *


Wont get to any of these till next year but damn......I just couldnt pass up the deal.. Now I need to start saving for black friday.

also, 4 for 4 on my lucky 7s. all up and looking strong. Cant wait!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday is right around the corner. Bunch of new and different gear. All I can say is save ya nuggets


Now you tell me... Haha


----------



## Vato_504 (Oct 26, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday is right around the corner. Bunch of new and different gear. All I can say is save ya nuggets


How long is codes for nuggets good for


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 26, 2017)

LOL after 3 days of putting the plants in the totes check out the roots on this Hickock Haze...WTF man this dudes gear is fukin crazy.This plant was a clone less than 4 days ago with little roots coming out.Im pretty sure these 12 girls im about to run is gonna add some excitement back in the grow rooms.This was my backup Hickock in case i didnt all 12 to root but i got 100 percent on clone roots out of 40 clones.LOL man this is nuts.That startdawg male is putting out some retarded ass fire.
I also have a Tomahawk with a very pronounced curved leaf on each leaf set and the leaves are very serrated.Never seen this before so maybe it will be something bad ass.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 26, 2017)

Oh yeah and in the sale i got 1 Copper Chem to run with my other pack,1 Pure raspberry kush,1 Ghost OG,2 Lucky 7's,and 1 Gunslinger.Had to get it to bring the total up to 666 but i was good with it.Not sure i will ever sprout them but you never know.Im probably gonna be good for a while Unless he gets a WIFI cut than ill be all over that.
And if GU reads this can you please consider reversing a GG4 cut and making some S1's for us folks that dont have access to the clone or at least talk to the guys at Canaventure about doing it.I would pay 200 for a pack of S1 GG4 fems in a heartbeat.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 26, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How long is codes for nuggets good for


i had a code not work for me and emailed gu and he sent back a new code for a bigger discount.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 27, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Oh yeah and in the sale i got 1 Copper Chem to run with my other pack,1 Pure raspberry kush,1 Ghost OG,2 Lucky 7's,and 1 Gunslinger.Had to get it to bring the total up to 666 but i was good with it.Not sure i will ever sprout them but you never know.Im probably gonna be good for a while Unless he gets a WIFI cut than ill be all over that.
> And if GU reads this can you please consider reversing a GG4 cut and making some S1's for us folks that dont have access to the clone or at least talk to the guys at Canaventure about doing it.I would pay 200 for a pack of S1 GG4 fems in a heartbeat.


Docs dank seeds makes gg4 fem s1 for like 50 lol i think dcseedexchange has some right now sorry gu just tryna help ppl as i have been helped before


----------



## SmokyLungs (Oct 27, 2017)

Also look up digital genetics if wifi is white fire og they have alot of crosses of those and a bx o believe i think thats where u should try to get a clone gu anybody know when this satanic deal promo ends?


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 27, 2017)

@ gu the website needs to be able to sort by "seeds I have not bought yet".


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 27, 2017)

4 Purple Badlands situated but I think they're all males....bummer


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 27, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> 4 Purple Badlands situated but I think they're all males....bummer
> 
> View attachment 4033715


Yeah his stardawg likes making boys


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 27, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> 4 Purple Badlands situated but I think they're all males....bummer
> 
> View attachment 4033715


@naiveCon what size tent and pots are you using ? Bummer on the boys


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 27, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @naiveCon what size tent and pots are you using ? Bummer on the boys


Gorilla 2' x 2.5' with my own homemade vent system.

I settled on the grow pro 10 inch root master pots, after trying numerous others.

Two of the four are definitely showing male, I'll know soon enough about the other two, but I can't really complain because I've had good success in the past of male female ratio.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2017)

It seems that highly cross bred polyhybreeds seem to make more males but I have seen it more with Bodhi but not overwhelming. Last spring I went 1/10 with Gorilla Bubble bx2 and that was frustrating! My first try with Dreamcatcher was 3/4 male and a mutant with no growing tip.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 27, 2017)

Some seeds produce more males.
Some produce more females.

This is not determined by the male, but rather the combination of the two.

At Sackmastaflex’s grow in PR he popped around 100 Seeds per strain and the ratios were all over depending on the variety.

Hickok Haze was one of the varieties that showed a heavy male ratio, but there were plenty that showed a heavy skewed ratio to the female side.

It’s all about the population size. The more seeds you pop the more true 50:50 you will see. 10 Seeds is not a big enough population size to state a stud “likes making boys”


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2017)

Went through a male thing last spring and it was several breeders and my own old crosses. Took care of itself when I planted more seeds. Chance just does those things from time to time.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Some seeds produce more males.
> Some produce more females.
> 
> This is not determined by the male, but rather the combination of the two.
> ...


It was a joke.either way even if it did it wouldn't matter cause it's obvious one don't need many females to find something worth having.I have no complaints about your gear.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 27, 2017)

I always use late flower pollen or open pollination.
if I use the late flower pollen my resulting seedlings are not only all fems but they sure seem more 
alike than if I used open pollination with a male. nothing to do with making males vs fems but what is the science behind
selfing/ open vs late flower pollination-plant uniformity/stability? excuse my ignorance on breeding, I do it only to make more seeds of a like variety, discover new varieties. Punnets Square...meh, pollen chucking is my fun.
figured this to be as good a place as any to ask....


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 27, 2017)

Plants that are female that produce male pollen are 100 percent female.they lack the male chromosome to make both sex offspring.so late flower herms or forced reverse will result in all female offspring.
I personally hate dealing with males and had to make changes to deal with the extra bodies laying around wasting resources.
I would much rather deal with fems.regular seeds adds like an extra month to my grow time till I get them sexed.
Once I get a few good fire mom's I never wanna see another fukin male as long as I live


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 27, 2017)

And it's funny when people dog fem's out but a shot load of the ileet cuts being used to breed are females that came from a hermied plant.a lot of good plants were found in bag seed from a dispensery,or someone who found a couple seeds from an indoor female grow
I bet there are more fire as females out there that came from a hermied fem than from breeding a male and female.
GG4 came from a hermied plant.OG kush came from a bag of weed from a female grow so I would also assume.
Any accidental pollination that comes from a room of females is techically a feminized seed


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 27, 2017)

Some of the best weed I've grown came from fems. 
The Nigerian that Swamp Boys are using for their fem crosses, is epic!
I do believe that the Nigerian they use was originally bred by JJ.
I am planning my first big fem chuck-fest, with all of my favorite ladies in the stable, this coming winter. I hope to build a pollen chamber with a hepa filter, to prevent accidental pollination.
Greenpoint genetics will be well represented.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

What's the absolute shortest green point strain any one with experience please!?

I'm growing frustrated to say the least.
There is zero true information. Every reach out has been left in either one word response or ignored as if im asking an unspeakable.

I select the best full circle looking plant aesthetically and then shortest. Not always the shortest in the pack but usually.
Again
Bandit breath is towering almost 5 ft. Short?
Doc holiday rite with her.
I've tried both "short" and there is nothing short about it.
Funny I thought it's an additive for a while, Not genetic. Then realizing I forgot that i stacked 3 7inch risers under a lifesaver. She stands even with the rest for a level canopy.
I need compact. Idk what to even do it's making me spin confused, questioning stupid now.
I cull the most stretched as im waiting for sex to show.
Has gu not grown out his own f1s??!?
It seems stardawg it's to stretchie for me and I'm thinking super dumb, seems Stardawg and crosses are NOT for me what so ever.
Guys im struggling really hard. Thinking I have like a dozen and a half packs that I can't use. Id LOVE to but can't run 30 plants for numbers. Like 10/12 good solid mid size, 4 big, like now these 4 look like a god damn car sitting there.
Any positive thoughts or constructive criticism is welcome. imma trade ALL my gps packs for 1 compact... LOL jk but seriously im considering turning my garden off ALL together after this... THAT'S how frazzled I am...
Not complaining, I'm asking and reaching out for help. I sincerely want to see this and stick to it.
I threw out over 5 yrs of work. All my keepers to refill w gps.I'm east coast non legal state and that label don't help get anything.
H e l p


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Cackleberry... smells very strongly of chemical cleaners slight scent of ludens cherry cough drop... good bit of purple...not very much bud rot... very pleased so far


----------



## coppershot (Oct 28, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> What's the absolute shortest green point strain any one with experience


I can't speak to GPS as I haven't yet grown any but maybe you need to adapt your growing style to be more compatabile with your needs. Have you considered scrog or other means to keep them shorter? How is you space set up? While genetics plays a roll your set up may also contribute to your plants stretching out rather than encouraging tight node spacing. Could try flowering sooner....

I am sure you have considered this stuff but I thought thst I would mention it.


----------



## eminiplayer (Oct 28, 2017)

@ahlkemist https://www.rollitup.org/f/stealth-micro-cab-growing.125/


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

My plants are never much over a foot tall because I LST, supercrop, bend and twist them. It's a little labor intensive but I have time. All my buds are within inches if each other in height and are all in prime light. You can control the shape ofyour canopy in many ways.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 28, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> What's the absolute shortest green point strain any one with experience please!?
> 
> I'm growing frustrated to say the least.
> There is zero true information. Every reach out has been left in either one word response or ignored as if im asking an unspeakable.
> ...


excessive _stretch_ is sometimes a response to environmental conditions. The vegging plant will continue to "stretch" but thats really just growing up. She can get to a a massive tree size if lighting and resources are provided before stretching/growing.

In flower I've got dozens of different @ Gu~ strains in different stages. I have some like Chinook that I expect to be taller than the rest maybe, so I flower those much earlier/younger than I would the others. (I dont like the weed but the frikken oil is over the top in flavor and stone,_ uncanny candied tangerines_ for sure))This makes their flowering stretch/growth spurt only even out with my desired canopy. Not always guaranteed with new unknown selections but they all will listen to your habits. With these Chem lines I expect to see both indica and sativa expressions in seed packs. Once I get to know her I _tell_ her how tall and wide to grow for my fit.

RH/temps/light quality/quantity/air exchange/c02 is often the culprit when I've seen unusual stretch indoors. I cant rec Raindance enough(as you know). I find one tall unruly and one short fat fast in my seed pack. I killed the unruly one though it would stand net to any with flavor and stone. Copper Chem will be unruly for you I think.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a Dynamite Diesel that is blooming with a Black Gold. While the BG is lanky, the Dynamite Diesel is short and bushy in structure. Nice chunkbuds and smelling fuely today. Hibernate is shorter also. Night Rider has leaned a little stretchier for me.

As good as Gu's stuff is I would find a way to make it work.


----------



## morgwar (Oct 28, 2017)

My topped black gold and dynamite didn't get over 4 ft. Black gold was the shorter of the two. Black gold untopped still sat below 4 ft. That's in 7 gal containers soil under a bit over 400 watts cob
As you can see results may vary


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 28, 2017)

@ahlkemist. Seeds aint your problem. Read up on some plant training techniques before you trade away excellent seed. If your space is really limited flip to 12/12 sooner. Maybe autoflowers are your thing. Fast growing, strong plants is not a considered a bad problem. As far as adding info to packs. Almost every breeder adds limited info. Why? Because people consider it a promise of sorts. Some breeders send out testers of strains but for the most part you are getting a new seed crop. Do you think a breeder is going to wait four months to grow out a large number and report back with results before releasing a new seed crop.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

coppershot said:


> I can't speak to GPS as I haven't yet grown any but maybe you need to adapt your growing style to be more compatabile with your needs. Have you considered scrog or other means to keep them shorter? How is you space set up? While genetics plays a roll your set up may also contribute to your plants stretching out rather than encouraging tight node spacing. Could try flowering sooner....
> 
> I am sure you have considered this stuff but I thought thst I would mention it.


I flowered them ALL at 14inches. 
Problem is exactly that, working with the gear I have. Tried sog twice unsuccessfully. Never did a REALscrog but probably the way I need to go, or a proper sog maybe.I think I need a stronger light and THAT'S it. I supplement and know its lighted decent. I run a 400hps w a blue tube grow light underneath and 2 50w 150equiv cfl on the ends.the thing is I got bandit , chinook and doc along with 2 sour bubble and 2 lifesaver. 
The bog gear stayed compact through out, so maybe it's just the environment and the stardawg genetic just growing to "adult"

I want to put 40 chinook or 40 doc down.
So far Doc is the chunkiest and most impressive. 

Trying so desperately for a compact yielder, it can go med/tall IF it's compact.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

eminiplayer said:


> @ahlkemist https://www.rollitup.org/f/stealth-micro-cab-growing.125/


I always thought about micro but thought I was bigger than that, or not small enough rather. Like how the fk do you get a lb consistently in a micro. I know there is killer miracle grows around. I'm not bubbleponics or hydro. But I try to train very hard, everything possible, I KNOW I use to crank the fan and get that light too close. But learned it was killin me bc of spread...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

Topping very early is extremely helpful, plants look like bonsai trees. Search Mainlining maybe. Make sure your bulb is fresh. A fresh $10 Sylvania or GE is better than a horti this or Super that that's more than a few months old. Switch to COBs or boards as soon as you can.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 28, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @ahlkemist. Seeds aint your problem. Do you think a breeder is going to wait four months to grow out a large number and report back with results before releasing a new seed crop.


You are 100% right, we buy seeds not a lesson on how to grow. But the breeder should absolutely be testing before selling, otherwise it’s a crap shoot and real growers won’t come back for more shit seeds. Greenpoint is on point for sure.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> excessive _stretch_ is sometimes a response to environmental conditions. The vegging plant will continue to "stretch" but thats really just growing up. She can get to a a massive tree size if lighting and resources are provided before stretching/growing.
> 
> In flower I've got dozens of different @ Gu~ strains in different stages. I have some like Chinook that I expect to be taller than the rest maybe, so I flower those much earlier/younger than I would the others. (I dont like the weed but the frikken oil is over the top in flavor and stone,_ uncanny candied tangerines_ for sure))This makes their flowering stretch/growth spurt only even out with my desired canopy. Not always guaranteed with new unknown selections but they all will listen to your habits. With these Chem lines I expect to see both indica and sativa expressions in seed packs. Once I get to know her I _tell_ her how tall and wide to grow for my fit.
> 
> RH/temps/light quality/quantity/air exchange/c02 is often the culprit when I've seen unusual stretch indoors. I cant rec Raindance enough(as you know). I find one tall unruly and one short fat fast in my seed pack. I killed the unruly one though it would stand net to any with flavor and stone. Copper Chem will be unruly for you I think.


I do track temp and humidity and even use a vpd chart.
I'm using the same methods that always proved decent. VERY similar to what you just said. 

On a side note, I have 3 raindance vegging just bc of you! Still not sexd. 
So glad I did.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have a Dynamite Diesel that is blooming with a Black Gold. While the BG is lanky, the Dynamite Diesel is short and bushy in structure. Nice chunkbuds and smelling fuely today. Hibernate is shorter also. Night Rider has leaned a little stretchier for me.
> 
> As good as Gu's stuff is I would find a way to make it work.


That's why I'm trying to reach out so hard. I know id like better yield and could adapt sog or the likes. I'm using My tried and true ways. So what I feel after reading chemphlem comments is regardless of ANY thing, I need to figure out what they don't like and adapt. 
Usually they grow how I pre set them to be. 90% of growing this plant is prep.
My habits dictates the path she will follow. So even though I could conquer the cut of sour diesel stretch I had, I am being slayin by stardawg lol.
Im just hoping things fill out bc my head isn't a safe place atm.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

morgwar said:


> My topped black gold and dynamite didn't get over 4 ft. Black gold was the shorter of the two. Black gold untopped still sat below 4 ft. That's in 7 gal containers soil under a bit over 400 watts cob
> As you can see results may vary


Thank you!!! That's wonderful to hear.
Funny BG was my first selection with the gps stardawg but never got it sadly. I wanted it so bad but didn't work out. Still desire her terribly.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> @ahlkemist. Seeds aint your problem. Read up on some plant training techniques before you trade away excellent seed. If your space is really limited flip to 12/12 sooner. Maybe autoflowers are your thing. Fast growing, strong plants is not a considered a bad problem. As far as adding info to packs. Almost every breeder adds limited info. Why? Because people consider it a promise of sorts. Some breeders send out testers of strains but for the most part you are getting a new seed crop. Do you think a breeder is going to wait four months to grow out a large number and report back with results before releasing a new seed crop.


They should and that's My 2 cents. Always felt that way As well.

And it's not the packs, I think what details description are there are half good besides phenotype. I also think after searching extensively that what is available online is extremely limited THAT is what I'm getting at. I've tried, I've done sho so much home work. Granted I don't sit at a computer and waste away.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Topping very early is extremely helpful, plants look like bonsai trees. Search Mainlining maybe. Make sure your bulb is fresh. A fresh $10 Sylvania or GE is better than a horti this or Super that that's more than a few months old. Switch to COBs or boards as soon as you can.


I just changed my bulb and ALL plants were mainline on the 2nd node into 4 mains. 1st node is used for clone.

I have zero knowledge on cobs. Have done no research other than visually looking at them in pictures. 
I was thinking, Some day when I get a yield LMAO to pay for itself... BC I need a 5x5 desperately. i wanted a spectrum king.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I just changed my bulb and ALL plants were mainline on the 2nd node into 4 mains. 1st node is used for clone.


Your doin' a lot of right things! Hang in there!


----------



## higher self (Oct 28, 2017)

Hey @hillbill are you still using cree cobs at 3000K 90 CRI if im not mistaken? I just upgraded my 4x2 with 5 of them & they defiantly kick major ass! Plants looks much happier than in the old burple lights & even cheap roleadro cxb3070 fixture. 

I usually sog all the various plants I have & it works out well @ahlkemist I also like to pinch stems over than topping plants. Im goin to ditch he sog grows in awhile & grow a few bushes instead & supercropping is how im going to do it no matter how the plant grows. Tho some plants like OG have that long spacing between nodes they can be harder to bush out.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Your doin' a lot of right things! Hang in there!


Thank you for the encouragement. It's so frustrating. I'm also really serious about dropping 40 chinook or doc


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 28, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. It's so frustrating. I'm also really serious about dropping 40 chinook or doc


 Plus... don't overthink it, just keep it simple !!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

My COBs are 3500k but my first choice would be 3000k 90cri from all the info and grows I see posted. Might be a better match for us Humans and the COBs are Vero and Citizen. Veros are 80 cri.


----------



## higher self (Oct 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> My COBs are 3500k but my first choice would be 3000k 90cri from all the info and grows I see posted. Might be a better match for us Humans and the COBs are Vero and Citizen. Veros are 80 cri.


Got ya! I was doing some reading before I got my new lights & came across some of your post guess I read it a bit wrong lol. I saw some of the threads comparing the 90 cri. Im going to get some vero’s for my other tent next, damn cree setup is why I dont have any extra cash for 666 deal  but I can complain these cobs are awesome!


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 28, 2017)

If you guys are in the market for new cob, keep an eye on Timber grow lights.
I was totally baffled by all the light choices when I got into this but a couple quick emails to Timber and they set me up with a nice 3000k Vero kit rather inexpensive and then I built my own frame.


----------



## higher self (Oct 28, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> If you guys are in the market for new cob, keep an eye on Timber grow lights.
> I was totally baffled by all the light choices when I got into this but a couple quick emails to Timber and they set me up with a nice 3000k Vero kit rather inexpensive and then I built my own frame.


I was checking them out as well but went with rapidled diy parts. Then built a frame for less than $15. IMO all the premade already wired stuff is a ripoff. Wiring is so easy especially with the chip holders these days. I saved around $120 & got a better driver than what timber offers for same setup. The framed version is another $100. 

IMO once you build one or two its a cake walk, I’ve e nearly switched all my lights to diy leds. Pricy but im putting my power usage to very good use now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 28, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> What's the absolute shortest green point strain any one with experience please!?
> 
> I'm growing frustrated to say the least.
> There is zero true information. Every reach out has been left in either one word response or ignored as if im asking an unspeakable.
> ...


Gunslinger was funky, dank, very squat, and done in 8-9 weeks. A 1 1/2x to 2x stretcher.

I'm an avid supercropper, high stress trainer for height control. I like to believe it makes my plants more potent, but i Idk.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2017)

The Deputy and Hickok just got here from The Pony Express!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 28, 2017)

Had to order Blizzard Bush, $21 shipped, couldn’t pass it up.


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 28, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Had to order Blizzard Bush, $21 shipped, couldn’t pass it up.


And thats why I stopped looking at the site. Too many deals... anything $40 or less shipped for a pack is solid


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 29, 2017)

My Pure Ghost and free Hurkel OG seed cracked in an 18 hour water soak!
never been disappointed by Cannaventure.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2017)

Knight Rider freebie from 4/20 maybe is potent and wonderful. Hibernate lives up to it's name. Black Gold puts old hippies where they belong and want to be. A year with Greenpoint genes in the house without a herm. Spent $333 and 11 packs of fire starter.
See why I'm pissed?
Thanks Gu!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 29, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Knight Rider freebie from 4/20 maybe is potent and wonderful. Hibernate lives up to it's name. Black Gold puts old hippies where they belong and want to be. A year with Greenpoint genes in the house without a herm. Spent $333 and 11 packs of fire starter.
> See why I'm pissed?
> Thanks Gu!


Three potent tasty Doc Holidays and a Cookies n Chem that makes everyone I know smile.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Gunslinger was funky, dank, very squat, and done in 8-9 weeks. A 1 1/2x to 2x stretcher.
> 
> I'm an avid supercropper, high stress trainer for height control. I like to believe it makes my plants more potent, but i Idk.


Hibernate is supposed to be smaller


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 29, 2017)

@Gu~ I chose the cash money order payment method but the shipping label was never sent. Instead I got the invoice for credit card. Should I just cover the shipping cost? I don’t mind at all...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 29, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Gunslinger was funky, dank, very squat, and done in 8-9 weeks. A 1 1/2x to 2x stretcher.
> 
> I'm an avid supercropper, high stress trainer for height control. I like to believe it makes my plants more potent, but i Idk.



I feel the exact same way.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 29, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> @Gu~ I chose the cash money order payment method but the shipping label was never sent. Instead I got the invoice for credit card. Should I just cover the shipping cost? I don’t mind at all...


I’m just being lazy. You should have it now


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 29, 2017)

Round 2 for Night Rider, giving her a little more foot room is resulting in a monster. 18 days in flower. Going with Coco with dyna-gro this time.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 29, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Round 2 for Night Rider, giving her a little more foot room is resulting in a monster. 18 days in flower. Going with Coco with dyna-gro this time.
> View attachment 4034828


Nice, here are a couple picks from my Night Rider, pretty close to the same point in flowering.


----------



## mrfreshy (Oct 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, here are a couple picks from my Night Rider, pretty close to the same point in flowering.View attachment 4034855View attachment 4034856 View attachment 4034857


I cant believe the Night Riders are still available in the discontinued sale. Those are straight fuego, that just delivers. I went 2 for 2 on female from the 2 seeds i planted, and both were killer. It was a hard choice which one got to go for round 2. I also have 2 coppers finishing up. One is all hairy with the dead rotten smell going on, and sadly I found a nanner or 2 on a lower bud so it is finishing up outside (first nanners with GPS). Its a seed run, so it will happen. The other one is a stout, tropical smelling and the buds are covered in trichs. I cannot wait to get to that one. Its 59 days since flip on it, and looks to be almost done.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 29, 2017)

@Gu~ are you out of the deputy. I was going to purchase like 6 packs of your older stuff. But the deputy and something else are gone now.


----------



## higher self (Oct 29, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> @Gu~ are you out of the deputy. I was going to purchase like 6 packs of your older stuff. But the deputy and something else are gone now.


Currently sold out when I looked tombstone, ace high, bodaga bubblegum, dynamite diesel, sundance kid, snake oil, luck 7’s & orange blossoms


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 29, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> And thats why I stopped looking at the site. Too many deals... anything $40 or less shipped for a pack is solid


Same... I really wanted to buy some of the new packs, but knowing how many I have from GPS already, and the fact that I want to get seeds from other breeders (Bodhi, in particular), I had to hold off. I have enough seeds to last me 5+ years, easily, and that's without taking cuts. I'm going to have to add a couple circuits to my panel and expand my room. The money I would have spent on those seeds will go towards that.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 29, 2017)

I bought a second pack of the Copper Chem, 1 pack Agathian, Ace High, Pure Ghost, Night Rider, Pioneer Kush, Evergreen, Pig Whistle, Cackleberry, Bodega Bubblegum, Raindance, Pure Raspberry Kush, LVTK, Purple Mountain Majesty, Blizzard Bud, Jelly Pie, and Orange Blossom Special. I think I'm good for now!...lol


----------



## cindysid (Oct 29, 2017)

Has anyone grown the Agathian? Sounds really good!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 29, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I bought a second pack of the Copper Chem, 1 pack Agathian, Ace High, Pure Ghost, Night Rider, Pioneer Kush, Evergreen, Pig Whistle, Cackleberry, Bodega Bubblegum, Raindance, Pure Raspberry Kush, LVTK, Purple Mountain Majesty, Blizzard Bud, Jelly Pie, and Orange Blossom Special. I think I'm good for now!...lol


What freebies did you get?


----------



## cindysid (Oct 29, 2017)

I haven't received anything from these orders yet. Just ordered today. I hope I get some freebies!


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 29, 2017)

stickers and rolling papers


----------



## globalz (Oct 29, 2017)

Popped some Eagle Scout a month and a half ago this is the female!


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 30, 2017)

All delivered now... got a free pack of Cannaventure las Vegas triangle kush


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 30, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> Hibernate is supposed to be smaller


Honestly hibernate was the most stinky stacked plants I ever vegged in my life. I had some complications at the time so I had to cull at 8 or so inches. Due to stank permeating out side and across the street!!!! Other than that sad venture I got badlands for run 2 along with my jellies an raindance but the badlands entire pack was so short and stacked. Hope they are my grail. Let's hope run2 tickles me rite. Kinda seems like some day I should try cookies n chem by the looks of it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I bought a second pack of the Copper Chem, 1 pack Agathian, Ace High, Pure Ghost, Night Rider, Pioneer Kush, Evergreen, Pig Whistle, Cackleberry, Bodega Bubblegum, Raindance, Pure Raspberry Kush, LVTK, Purple Mountain Majesty, Blizzard Bud, Jelly Pie, and Orange Blossom Special. I think I'm good for now!...lol



ScHaWingggg!!!!
thats one greedy score lady!!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ScHaWingggg!!!!
> thats one greedy score lady!!


Lady?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Lady?


Yeah lady as in female. Like everyone likes their plants lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Lady?



cindysid
Well-Known Member
_******Female ******_

( . ) ( . )


ya dig?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2017)

I've got seeds to use and create for a very long time. Better quit checking breeder and seedbanks sites. Greenpoint especially! Is there a seed hoarders anonymous chapter?

4 Purple Mountain Majesty ready to flower soon. Just waiting for topping recovery a couple more days. Never done anything Goji related. Lookin' forward to this.


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is there a seed hoarders anonymous chapter?


 I'm _the _longest standing member. Including my suspended animation clones I think I have the largest living
cannabis genetic library in _my_ country


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I've got seeds to use and create for a very long time. Better quit checking breeder and seedbanks sites. Greenpoint especially! Is there a seed hoarders anonymous chapter?
> 
> 4 Purple Mountain Majesty ready to flower soon. Just waiting for topping recovery a couple more days. Never done anything Goji related. Lookin' forward to this.


Could you take week 3, week 5, week 7-9 pics in flower? PMM is definitely one of the crosses I am most interested in trying.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2017)

I,m sorry as pictures of such things are not allowed in this part of the country. I will report on what they are like and smell, tastes, effects etc. Germination 4/4 and I dropped one transplanting but it is coming back.


----------



## re STRAIN me (Oct 30, 2017)

Just wondering are the buds on Copper Chem are dense or airy, heavy or light, also is it a decent yield? Thanks


----------



## IndoorScore (Oct 30, 2017)

Just planted 20 greenpoints (Cali Cannon and maverick) 48 hours ago directly in soil with no presoak. Already have a couple heads peaking out. Pretty impressed with germ speed to say the least, let's hope for some ladies!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

re STRAIN me said:


> 1)Just wondering
> 
> 2)are the buds on Copper Chem are dense or airy,
> 
> ...


1- welcome to the forum

2-that all depends on your room conditions. My room always makes dense buds with any strain for instance

3-not sure what you mean here. how much does a pound of bricks weigh? maybe see # 4

4-with any strain your yield will depend on vegetative time and your ability to provide necessary resources/ maintain optimal conditions in your space.
If you vegetated only 4 weeks your yield would be less than if you vegetated for 8 weeks. 
If you flowered in one gallon containers your yield would be less than if you had used five gallon containers. a 1000 watt light
will penetrate deeper in your canopy than a 400 watt bulb. Training your vegetating plants can maximize yield in restricted spaces.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel is bulking up golf balls fast. Buds are very dense and heavy on a short strong and bushy plant. It is starting to fade just very slightly at 53 days. The seeded Black Gold is a week behind and a much different plant. Lankey and very citrus right now but not a refreshing citrus. A too strong citrus with something sour. Buds are smaller and more narrow.


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> ScHaWingggg!!!!
> thats one greedy score lady!!


I didn't really intend to get that many but I forgot the Raindance first order, so I had to make another. I think I must have been in fugue state at the time. At least that's what I'm telling hubby when he sees the charges on the credit card...but hey I make most of the money anyway!


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm _the _longest standing member. Including my suspended animation clones I think I have the largest living
> cannabis genetic library in _my_ country


I need to join. I could serve as "treasurer"!


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

Ima really holding out for my Black Gold. @ hillbill is spot on with this funk. its not nice, it doesnt make me smile, reminds me of spoiled milk curdled in a lemon rind with piss all over it from a nasty opossum maybe with a disease or sumpin I dunno, but thats close I think. 
secretly I am drawn to these sexy unclean beasts sharing the odd odors. If someone said this smelled like this.....that would have been enough for me to pick it up. never had one that wasnt a smash conno grade bud.
i'll leave this here, just saying....
nope, its not black gold...


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> I cant believe the Night Riders are still available in the discontinued sale. Those are straight fuego, that just delivers. I went 2 for 2 on female from the 2 seeds i planted, and both were killer. It was a hard choice which one got to go for round 2. I also have 2 coppers finishing up. One is all hairy with the dead rotten smell going on, and sadly I found a nanner or 2 on a lower bud so it is finishing up outside (first nanners with GPS). Its a seed run, so it will happen. The other one is a stout, tropical smelling and the buds are covered in trichs. I cannot wait to get to that one. Its 59 days since flip on it, and looks to be almost done.
> 
> View attachment 4034887 View attachment 4034888


Are you going to clone the dead rotten one? The clones may not throw nanners.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 30, 2017)

Here is a good example of what about 20% of the females in any pack will look like.
This is a heavy stardawg leaning pheno of Cookies N Chem. This picture should help you identify a stardawg leaning pheno vs a pheno that leans heavy to the female side:

Cookies N Chem (Stardawg pheno)


----------



## chemphlegm (Oct 30, 2017)

'bout a pound ^


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Here is a good example of what about 20% of the females in any pack will look like.
> This is a heavy stardawg leaning pheno of Cookies N Chem. This picture should help you identify a stardawg leaning pheno vs a pheno that leans heavy to the female side:
> 
> Cookies N Chem (Stardawg pheno)


I was staring at the pic so hard the leaves started moving....gotta lay off the shrooms!....LOL


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Oct 30, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I was staring at the pic so hard the leaves started moving....gotta lay off the shrooms!....LOL


That has to be the worst advice I've ever heard! LOL


----------



## cindysid (Oct 30, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> That has to be the worst advice I've ever heard! LOL


Not likely to happen either....


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 31, 2017)

*Jelly Pie* - Greenpoint Seeds
(Grape Pie x Stardawg)


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> *Jelly Pie* - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Grape Pie x Stardawg)


Typical Greenpoint trichs.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 31, 2017)

237 for algthlan that's a rip off


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 31, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> 237 for algthlan that's a rip off


Depends how you look at it,others pay much more for genetics.Gu~ has some of the very best prices of anyone,and stellar service.It's like anything in this world,how much do you want to pay? If you don't want it,someone is right behind you..cash in hand


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 31, 2017)

No not when I can find these same seeds for 100 on other sights I just want to no why I mean I guess you want over pay by 130 bucks that's another packs of seeds


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> No not when I can find these same seeds for 100 on other sights I just want to no why I mean I guess you want over pay by 130 bucks that's another packs of seeds


Lawd I think we all need to start a go fund me for this dude.he like a couple others I seen on here always talking about gu shit but never actually bought a pack or even posted one single grow.yeah sure man there are others out there.GLG has the canaventure fems for 100 a pack.
But your not gonna see GLG help you out when your shit goes janky.his customer service is top notch and plus I trust the dude.trust is a big deal.it's worth to pay a couple extra dollars to order from greenpoint.your gonna get what you pay for and there is a problem he's gonna make it right.
Who else is gonna give you that.


----------



## Jhon77 (Oct 31, 2017)

Ya ok buddy I have tons of gear from greenpoint I love greenpoint the best I not just saying that but when I run across a strain that's 230 and I can get it for 100 makes no sence as far as him getting back to customers and when I have prob with my seeds and that's very few!!He helps in more than I ask for that great 230 for pack I can get for 100 bucks?? I would just like to no why that's it


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 31, 2017)

99.9% of what GPS has is too fire for my peps lol.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 31, 2017)

Also Cult Classic drop is up


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 31, 2017)

Got some Greenpoint in the big buckets finally.You can see the Hickock in the middle back.Probably my favorite plant i have ever sprouted so far.Its always so vigorous and just structurally a badass.This plant is a clone from a mom i already sexed so i have seen her before.Out of the entire pack she was my fav and ended up being the only girl.I really hope she stacks up.Eagle scout right below her and False Teeth on the outside.
I also have 5 DD females and another false teeth still getting there roots.


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks gu moondance and gunslinger just arrived,added to the fridge.My dynamite diesel is looking nice for a little plant,definitely stinking the place up


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2017)

kaneboy said:


> Thanks gu moondance and gunslinger just arrived,added to the fridge.My dynamite diesel is looking nice for a little plant,definitely stinking the place up
> View attachment 4036070


That DD will look nicer as it grows. I have one at 62 days and it just gets better each day and adding weight late. Got lots of stink in the tent right now and I believe my olfactory capabilities are shot in the ass right now.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 1, 2017)

I' hoping this Greenpoint will stack up like my OG fav.got about 3 weeks left on this shit and I'm putting some lucky 7s in there


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 1, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I' hoping this Greenpoint will stack up like my OG fav.got about 3 weeks left on this shit and I'm putting some lucky 7s in there
> 
> View attachment 4036514
> 
> View attachment 4036515


----------



## cindysid (Nov 1, 2017)

Got my Ghost, LVTK, and Raspberry Kush, along with an extra LVTK today. I will probably get the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Porkymcchops (Nov 1, 2017)

Saw this on IG this morning.. Sounds kinda like some freebies I got a while back... They sure make em sound good. I wonder how much different jj’s would be next to Gu’s i95xstardawg. 

Anyone here growing some top-dawg crosses? I can’t imagine jj’s chemdawg crosses are much different than those from GPS. Besides the price. Did Gu’s stud come from a topdawg seed pack?

Anyway, the one night rider I’ve got going is a ridiculous plant that will stretch and branch like crazy. At week 3 stanks of a sweet sugary fuel - not really rotten and chemlike or skunky at all at this point. The fucking unruly growth is the only down side.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 1, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Got my Ghost, LVTK, and Raspberry Kush, along with an extra LVTK today. I will probably get the rest tomorrow.


I ordered the Ghost and the RBK also.Not sure when ill get to run them cause i really wanna run the Lucky7's next.Ill be looking out for any grows on them


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 1, 2017)

Porkymcchops said:


> View attachment 4036151 Saw this on IG this morning.. Sounds kinda like some freebies I got a while back... They sure make em sound good. I wonder how much different jj’s would be next to Gu’s i95xstardawg.
> 
> Anyone here growing some top-dawg crosses? I can’t imagine jj’s chemdawg crosses are much different than those from GPS. Besides the price. Did Gu’s stud come from a topdawg seed pack?
> 
> Anyway, the one night rider I’ve got going is a ridiculous plant that will stretch and branch like crazy. At week 3 stanks of a sweet sugary fuel - not really rotten and chemlike or skunky at all at this point. The fucking unruly growth is the only down side. View attachment 4036520


I wouldnt run topdawg if they was free.MagicM came onto a thread over on IG and started acting like an asshole talking out of his ass.Never seen such douchebaggery come from someone that claims to want your business.My complaint was them talking there beans up but it taking an act of congress to find any of there gear.I would have better luck finding a working fucking time machine on the internet than finding any of there over priced Bullshit.There stuff is hard to find in stock so it really turned me off of them.The lack of customer interaction and really not giving a shit for the people who spend alot of money on there gear.Ol Monkey Mike said they will make there seeds when they are ready and that was that for everyone else to fuck off.The whole thread was a shit show than Gu got banned so i never went back to IC.I only post in the Florida thread and stay the fuck off of the other parts of the site.
Ive never ran TDS but from everything i have seen and read on all the forums and seeing what Andysak grows in PR and seeing what other guys on here are showing from Greenpoint I doubt TopDawg can get close.I mean when JJ acts like shit on his customers and doest give a rats ass about keeping up with the demand who the fuck wants to deal with that.I waited 2 years to get a hold of Guava IX and could never get it so finally just gave up.Also found out JJ switches his males around alot so i was like fuck that.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 2, 2017)

I've grown many TD gear. No, @ Gu~ has a different male, there is no comparison to these two breeder results.
TD-variegation, sensitive, same as the last selection, not quite there, hermaphroditic.
I paid thousands of dollars to cull all but one TD gear=Super City, still cant believe this isnt Gu's....lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 2, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> *No not when I can find these same seeds for 100 on other sights*


Provide a link or GTFO


----------



## cindysid (Nov 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I ordered the Ghost and the RBK also.Not sure when ill get to run them cause i really wanna run the Lucky7's next.Ill be looking out for any grows on them


I won't be running mine for awhile either...my rooms are full. I have the Copper Chems running now though. I will let you know when I put mine in the lineup. Let me know if you start yours before that.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 2, 2017)

@Gu~ is good people. His genetics are fire as evident by grower's results in this thread. Another year of great releases and I think Greenpoint Seeds will solidify themselves as a premier breeder. I can't wait to taste this The Deputy girl I found out of three seeds. Hell even the two males we're just insanely vigorous and stem rubs are just wonderfully strong. Great work @Gu~


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 2, 2017)

A few shots from today. Night rider, Clearwater Kush, and Bodega Bubblegum.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I wouldnt run topdawg if they was free.MagicM came onto a thread over on IG and started acting like an asshole talking out of his ass.Never seen such douchebaggery come from someone that claims to want your business.My complaint was them talking there beans up but it taking an act of congress to find any of there gear.I would have better luck finding a working fucking time machine on the internet than finding any of there over priced Bullshit.There stuff is hard to find in stock so it really turned me off of them.The lack of customer interaction and really not giving a shit for the people who spend alot of money on there gear.Ol Monkey Mike said they will make there seeds when they are ready and that was that for everyone else to fuck off.The whole thread was a shit show than Gu got banned so i never went back to IC.I only post in the Florida thread and stay the fuck off of the other parts of the site.
> Ive never ran TDS but from everything i have seen and read on all the forums and seeing what Andysak grows in PR and seeing what other guys on here are showing from Greenpoint I doubt TopDawg can get close.I mean when JJ acts like shit on his customers and doest give a rats ass about keeping up with the demand who the fuck wants to deal with that.I waited 2 years to get a hold of Guava IX and could never get it so finally just gave up.Also found out JJ switches his males around alot so i was like fuck that.


So how do you feel about Topdawg? Everything I've raised from Greenpoint has been top quality and free from any herm issues. Beginning to appreciate the ability of a male plant to let the lady shine through. Every strain has been a pleasant adventure. I feel confidence when popping GP beans and there are a lot of really excellent growers that seem to agree. 

I've been picking up discontinued seeds for cheap and lovin' it. Making Black Gold F2s right now. Greenpoint isn't the only genes I like but but will never be absent from my tents.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 2, 2017)

I sniffed a Clearwater Kush hiding in the midst, ready in a couple weeks. unbelievable ! 

@ Gu ......I want more. Is this possible?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 2, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few shots from today. Night rider, Clearwater Kush, and Bodega Bubblegum.


Thanks for the pics. Any chance we could have number of days in flower accompanying the pictures?


----------



## typoerror (Nov 2, 2017)

I had what I thought was a great plan. I bought a bunch of top dogs seeds. Six packs to be exact.

My plan was to start a seed company to fuck jj and monkeymike. Little did I know I was the one who got fucked.

I popped all of the seeds with plans of crossing the strains together and selling them for $20 per 20 pack of seeds. Each pack was to come with a free pack of f2's.

My company was going to be called "bad dawg seeds". I thought that was clever but then I saw someone else took that name.

That doesn't matter though because about 10% of the seeds germinated. Out of those plants that did germinate, about 95% of them were hermaphrodite.

So basically they got my money and I got fucked. Haha


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I sniffed a Clearwater Kush hiding in the midst, ready in a couple weeks. unbelievable !
> 
> @ Gu ......I want more. Is this possible?


Not at this time, nor is there another planned release. I had a lot of issue with the fems as they came from another persons garden, but if issues are resolved I would like to see them available again.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 2, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> Thanks for the pics. Any chance we could have number of days in flower accompanying the pictures?


Just over 4 weeks


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 2, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just over 4 weeks


Thanks. I like having progress shots with the week of veg/flower since it can be useful as a general guide. Keep growing out these awesome genes!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 2, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4036853
> Just over 4 weeks


Healthy plants!!!! Love how they reach up like that


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I sniffed a Clearwater Kush hiding in the midst, ready in a couple weeks. unbelievable !
> 
> @ Gu ......I want more. Is this possible?


Gonna tease us or tell us what that smell is? I got a pack of the Clearwater when it was available


----------



## cindysid (Nov 2, 2017)

I received the rest of my order today along with a sticker and a couple of packs of rolling papers. I also got the LVTK freebie in yesterday's shipment, so I'm very happy. Now I have to decide which to pop! I'm thinking...Agathlan???


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 2, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I received the rest of my order today along with a sticker and a couple of packs of rolling papers. I also got the LVTK freebie in yesterday's shipment, so I'm very happy. Now I have to decide which to pop! I'm thinking...Agathlan???


That Agathlan is fire.I'm waiting to see if he gets cement shoes and I'll probably splurge


----------



## cindysid (Nov 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> That Agathlan is fire.I'm waiting to see if he gets cement shoes and I'll probably splurge


I would love to have the Cement Shoes also, or the Tony Clifton!


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Gonna tease us or tell us what that smell is? I got a pack of the Clearwater when it was available


Its a candied hells og, with a sugary fuel dip maybe 
I have two flowering plants, one tag says "#2" the other has no such designation.
I have one copy and its tag says " # 2". 
The one with no number is the stinky one, ready soon no copy
the other one is in flower also, needs another 5 weeks, no smell yet. 
anything is possible, they all may be the same copies even, I dunno. maybe this one will get the funk 
later
going to clone the almost done one tomorrow, at least try just in case


----------



## cindysid (Nov 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Its a candied hells og, with a sugary fuel dip maybe
> I have two flowering plants, one tag says "#2" the other has no such designation.
> I have one copy and its tag says " # 2".
> The one with no number is the stinky one, ready soon no copy
> ...


I hate it when I screw up the labeling! I'm running a ridiculous number of strains right now, and I have several "unknowns" that have lost tags and are driving me crazy, not to mention the dropped seeds, (later found, source forgotten), and various other stupid mistakes. I'm growing a bunch of them that I haven't grown before, so I can't really judge by looks...and different phenos?...forget it! I just bought a new label maker. Hopefully that will help.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 2, 2017)

I use a label maker also. Excellent choice. Waterproof and long lasting. I put the labels on copper tags (amazon - gardening section) which go around the base of each plant. I use a shorthand to make it easier. It is a three letter name abbreviation + pheno number + sex + days to flower. So a tag for the first "The Deputy" female plant would be DEP1-Fe-70. It would be the same for all the other "The Deputies" except the pheno number would change. I use Ma for Males and FM for feminized seed. Basically, the tag stays with the plant thru harvest until it goes into cure jar (which also gets labeled).


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 2, 2017)

You guys are high tech.I just get the plastic tags from.Lowes and put sharpie on them.the tag just always stays with the plant no matter what


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Healthy plants!!!! Love how they reach up like that


Thank you. I watered last night, they always reach for the sky after a watering.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 2, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I ordered the Ghost and the RBK also.Not sure when ill get to run them cause i really wanna run the Lucky7's next.Ill be looking out for any grows on them


Man, from the looks of your work, you should kill the ghost. They do like to stretch a bit, and the golf ball nugs need support. Should work well in a scrog.

I will certainly tune in when you get to them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 2, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> Man, from the looks of your work, you should kill the ghost. They do like to stretch a bit, and the golf ball nugs need support. Should work well in a scrog.
> 
> I will certainly tune in when you get to them.


Yeah I have a Hickok that is just fucking amazing on growth.it' like a plant from another planet.I had to cut the top out of it last night cause it is just going crazy and passing all the other plants like 4 times there size.I mean I have never seen a plant grow with such vigorous growth.side branches are running head to head with the top.it went from a clone to 12 inches in with 14 nodes in 4 days.if it flowers even remotely decent I'm keeping her forever


----------



## IndoorScore (Nov 2, 2017)

Anyone grew out maverick and have advice about trellis or caging? Number of topping?
Regards
IS


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 2, 2017)

For the recent sale I picked up these gems:

Bodega Bubblegum x1
Lucky 7's x2
Orange Blossom Special x1
Pure Raspberry Kush x1
Sky Dweller x1
Sundance Kid x1

Definitely pleased with the customer service @GU has. Packages were shipped fast and packaged really well. He has an amazing selection and great sales. This was my first order, but I signed up for the nuggets program beforehand so it won't be my last that's for sure!


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 2, 2017)

I just my order tonight and only got 1 pack of lucky 7s.I know gu will make it right.I ordered 2.also canaenture sent me an extra pack of vegas triangle kush which I know I will never ever grow.I guess they dropped price so low they got to give them away.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 3, 2017)

And so you'll know here is a shot of all of the greenpoint i got going.The Hickock is the most aggressive plant I have seen in a very long time.I started all of these clones from the moms the same day.That Hickock was a Tick turd on sunday.It had barely had its roots.Here it is on Thursday and i had to top 6 inches out of it to slow it down.All the rest are the False Teeth.If this Hickock flowers Beast Mode she is gonna be around for a while.All of the plants are sitting in the same nutrient mix and water temp.



And here are the Dynamite Diesels and 1 Eagle Scout in the back.Its kind of a strange plant with alot of height up the main stalk and not much growth on the nodes.Shes kind of fiesty also.Dynamites finally got there roots so they will go in the main buckets on Wednesday under CMH.I havnt been this excited about new Girls in a while.Big Thanks to @Gu~ for making this happen.I promise if these girls are what they are cracked up to be i will bring every square inch out in them.Nevermind the two on the sides one is my OG mom thats old as dirt and the other is a Blue Dream mom i found a while ago.Im really hoping to part with the OG mom if i can find some fire in these next few hunts.I have some other moms ill never let go in a another room.


Also i sprouted 2 Tomahawks as a backup in case i didnt get 12 females.Well i got 12 females but it turns out the 2 tomahawks are both girls also.Ill run them at a later date but im looking at this one and his very cerated leaves.Have any of you guys seen this trait in any of Greenpoints stuff?




That was a shock to me because both Tomahawks showed preflower early and i never had to go to 12.I even fucked them up by putting them under this new lower watt HID i have and burnt the shit out of them.They pulled through and turned out pretty nice


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 3, 2017)

cindysid said:


> I hate it when I screw up the labeling! I'm running a ridiculous number of strains right now, and I have several "unknowns" that have lost tags and are driving me crazy, not to mention the dropped seeds, (later found, source forgotten), and various other stupid mistakes. I'm growing a bunch of them that I haven't grown before, so I can't really judge by looks...and different phenos?...forget it! I just bought a new label maker. Hopefully that will help.


when my new lines of seeds are released I'll provide a upc coded label on the seed pack. Will include date of production, batch number, with a full genetic description and detailed expectations s well as strain name.
Printed labels can be affixed to the plants, Scanned with a device and categorized accordingly, date planted, sex, expected finish times and any other notes entered by user. The app will track everything about my seeds and plants through their whole life to harvest, next planted, patient requests/comments, photo record, my entire seed collection, best experiences etc.
none of which will do any damned good if the frikken label is lost during transplant

coming soon to a mailbox near you!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2017)

I put a small piece of paper with strain, days flowered and date inside each bag or jar as well as a label on the outside or jar Bottom written on drafting tape. If I lose track of what some bud is I give it away.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 3, 2017)

I use mini blinds to make my tags. I can make hundreds from the plastic slats, and they hold up really well. Now that I have the label maker it makes it easier to add the info. I use abbreviations and my own little codes too. I'm also thinking of a backup label attached to the stalk of the plant. Still won't help with dropped seeds, but it may help with lost tags. @chemphlegm ...your idea sounds great! Could you color code those seeds while you're at it?....


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 3, 2017)

@cindysid = some breeders have used a color coded seed !


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 3, 2017)

Seeds that have been artificially colored in the vegetable seed world have been treated with potent fungicides. The coloring is done so people wont eat them. Not sure it is a good idea to go against this very common convention in the seed world.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 3, 2017)

Gotta give solid feedback here to GREENPOINT. 

3 days from order to my mailbox. (side to GU....had to laff how funny it was to see them sent from the bastion of Conservatism just down the road. That place can be scary for us West end county liberal peeps...LOL) 

Been ordering seed for 20 years now.....and this was definitely one of the fastest/most hassle-free orders I've ever experienced.

>Respect<


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 3, 2017)

Arriving today :

Evergreen
Blizzard Bush
Dynamite diesel 
Jelly pie
Sky dweller
Purple outlaw
The deputy
Rain dance 
Gunslinger 

Put money in the mail Tuesday. 220 bucks for all those. Between my 28 packs of Greenpoint, my 53 packs of Bodhi and hundreds of other breeder packs I should probably stop for awhile.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> when my new lines of seeds are released I'll provide a upc coded label on the seed pack. Will include date of production, batch number, with a full genetic description and detailed expectations s well as strain name.
> Printed labels can be affixed to the plants, Scanned with a device and categorized accordingly, date planted, sex, expected finish times and any other notes entered by user. The app will track everything about my seeds and plants through their whole life to harvest, next planted, patient requests/comments, photo record, my entire seed collection, best experiences etc.
> none of which will do any damned good if the frikken label is lost during transplant
> 
> coming soon to a mailbox near you!


That' is some good shit in a 420 state but I'm sure for others that would be a nightmare in court lol


----------



## cindysid (Nov 3, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> @cindysid = some breeders have used a color coded seed !


Yeah, but I meant GOOD seeds, like some that I would actually want to grow....not GHS!


----------



## led2076 (Nov 3, 2017)

anybody pick up cult classics "ride the boogie" or "bullet train" ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 3, 2017)

led2076 said:


> anybody pick up cult classics "ride the boogie" or "bullet train" ?


No interest in cult classic for some reason.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 3, 2017)

Says the guy with Tony Cliffton as his avatar.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 3, 2017)

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/dec/28/ bob-zmuda-tells-truth-about-andy-kaufmans-death/


----------



## led2076 (Nov 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Says the guy with Tony Cliffton as his avatar.


@gu Thanks for working on correcting an issue with my order. so far great customer service.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 3, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No interest in cult classic for some reason.


I remember reading some interesting dialogue on instagram about owner of Cult Seeds being a reptilian shapeshifter  and his seeds are bred with a touch of bad mojo!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 3, 2017)

Just ordered a pack each of:
*Moondance
Blizzard Bush
Gunslinger
Purple Mt Majesty
Hickock Haze*
All for $71.64 including the shipping. Just a wee bit jacked up for these to arrive. Let the hunting begin when these beans get here.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember reading some interesting dialogue on instagram about owner of Cult Seeds being a reptilian shapeshifter  and his seeds are bred with a touch of bad mojo!


That is just BS most likely spread by Gage Green after their little quarrel. I was given cult classic testers on a couple different occasions and there is some dank to be found with unique terp profiles. The Tony Clifton was my least favorite but i did have a few OGKB dom pheno's they are just too slow and low yielding for my preferences. Agathlan was Dank, big spears of marshmallowy OG goodness.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 3, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Says the guy with Tony Cliffton as his avatar.


I don't get it?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 3, 2017)

No one jokes about someone being a reptilian shape shifter. That is serious business.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 3, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> That is just BS most likely spread by Gage Green after their little quarrel. I was given cult classic testers on a couple different occasions and there is some dank to be found with unique terp profiles. The Tony Clifton was my least favorite but i did have a few OGKB dom pheno's they are just too slow and low yielding for my preferences. Agathlan was Dank, big spears of marshmallowy OG goodness.


I think it was Gage Green, now that you mention it. 
His posts are some of the funnier ones to read.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2017)

The stench from Night Rider is impressive. It’s a solid mix of fuel, chemmy lemony goodness. The fuel and lemon mix to make an almost limey scent. Everyday when I get home, I’m greeted by a wonderful stench at my front door. Did I mention it’s pnly the forth week of flowering.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 4, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> The stench from Night Rider is impressive. It’s a solid mix of fuel, chemmy lemony goodness. The fuel and lemon mix to make an almost limey scent. Everyday when I get home, I’m greeted by a wonderful stench at my front door. Did I mention it’s pnly the forth week of flowering.


Good to hear, I got a couple packs. Don’t know how that strain was so slept on! 
TK x (Legend Og x Stardawg IX2) x Stardawg how could you go wrong


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Good to hear, I got a couple packs. Don’t know how that strain was so slept on!
> TK x (Legend Og x Stardawg IX2) x Stardawg how could you go wrong


I ordered a second pack, under $20 to my door.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 5, 2017)

I was wondering if you guys n gals might know if GU is going to be releasing any more of the Florida fem series? In particular the shaq candy.

ARC to the stardawg stud would be amazing n im hoping that's coming soon


----------



## Jhon77 (Nov 5, 2017)

Yes want that shaq candy as well.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 5, 2017)

guessing, this is stardawgs' formal outfit.
very trippy how perfect frost lines up.
 

purple badlands
so far, sweet chem og funk blackberry


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 5, 2017)

I have 2 Shaq candies at 3 weeks veg. Time will tell.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 5, 2017)

yeah, check it out in comparison to other none G dawg flower.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 5, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> That is just BS most likely spread by Gage Green after their little quarrel. I was given cult classic testers on a couple different occasions and there is some dank to be found with unique terp profiles. The Tony Clifton was my least favorite but i did have a few OGKB dom pheno's they are just too slow and low yielding for my preferences. Agathlan was Dank, big spears of marshmallowy OG goodness.


Good to hear! Will be popping some Agathlan soon! Do you have any pics?


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 6, 2017)

They keep this up they might be getting flipped alot sooner.The Eagle Scout in back corner #9 has some big ass fan leaves LOL and the #8 Hickock is just crazy ass growth.They are both out shining the False Teeth


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 6, 2017)

wow, 20 minutes just to upload a picture of Clearwater.
need a little more wakin and a little less bakin for the admins lol
somebody send me a note when this shit is fixed please? been 2 weeks now....


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wow, 20 minutes just to upload a picture of Clearwater.
> need a little more wakin and a little less bakin for the admins lol
> somebody send me a note when this shit is fixed please? been 2 weeks now....


I gave up and started embedding links to my photos uploaded to imgur.com, it’s easy but it feels like an extra step


----------



## higher self (Nov 6, 2017)

Not having a good start with the Iron Horse right now. Started 4 earlier & only 1 made it above soil & its healthy but slow. Started 3 more only 2 popped in the paper towels & 1 just looks weak.

I popped some Cannarado gear at same time & in same bag, they were alot healther & had green cotyledons already.

Planted those 2 new Iron Horse seedlings into some fresh & flushed coir, same that my own chucks are growing great in. I’ll defiantly be keeping an eye out for these packs to hit the auction as im only down to 3 seeds now.



chemphlegm said:


> wow, 20 minutes just to upload a picture of Clearwater.
> need a little more wakin and a little less bakin for the admins lol
> somebody send me a note when this shit is fixed please? been 2 weeks now....


Really? Im having no issues at all uploading pics


----------



## globalz (Nov 6, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> They keep this up they might be getting flipped alot sooner.The Eagle Scout in back corner #9 has some big ass fan leaves LOL and the #8 Hickock is just crazy ass growth.They are both out shining the False Teeth
> View attachment 4038700


Your Eagle Scout #9 looks a lot similar to mine! Can't wait to see it flower!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> Not having a good start with the Iron Horse right now. Started 4 earlier & only 1 made it above soil & its healthy but slow. Started 3 more only 2 popped in the paper towels & 1 just looks weak.
> 
> I popped some Cannarado gear at same time & in same bag, they were alot healther & had green cotyledons already.
> 
> ...


Man that sucks about your germ rates. Maybe, Gu will make it right for you? Unlike most!

I had a similar problem with a pack of Ghost Rider v2.0 from Karma. Only 6 popped out of 12 regs. 
Karma has an impeccable reputation so:
I contacted him and he promised to send another pack from Holland, which I reminded him about customs, he told me to let him know if they didn't arrive and he would keep sending. 
We'll they never arrived and he ignored any further correspondence on the subject.
I ended up with 4 females of decent herb, but I will no longer buy his seeds after I burn through the 6 or so packs left, with all the heat Greenpoint and others bring.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 6, 2017)

I licked a calyx and it was tasty too


----------



## coppershot (Nov 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I had a similar problem with a pack of Ghost Rider v2.0 from Karma. Only 6 popped out of 12 regs.
> Karma has an impeccable reputation so:
> I contacted him and he promised to send another pack from Holland, which I reminded him about customs, he told me to let him know if they didn't arrive and he would keep sending.
> We'll they never arrived and he ignored any further correspondence on the subject.


Gotta say thst this surprises/disapoints me cause I know he takes care of his customers but you are right, there is so many options to choose from.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I licked a calyx and it was tasty too


I licked my screen it looked so good.  I wished I bought a pack.
I do finally have the time to take some cuts of my regenerated favorite pheno's of Copper Chem, Black Gold and Garlix.
One copper Chem has turned purple and will probably become my #1 keeper.


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 6, 2017)

I wanna chime in on germ rates
I just popped 9 strains 3 seeds each. Everything greenpoint popped great (3 greenpoint strains) and assuming i didnt f up transfering all will be well.
Honorable mention to c99 and dinamite diesel (furthest along when moved to soil)
The only out of 27 seeds that didnt pop was gas leak by south fork. Super dark healthy looking seeds too. Maybe just late bloomers...
See yall in a few months with pics (hopefully)


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 6, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> I wanna chime in on germ rates
> I just popped 9 strains 3 seeds each. Everything greenpoint popped great (3 greenpoint strains) and assuming i didnt f up transfering all will be well.
> Honorable mention to c99 and dinamite diesel (furthest along when moved to soil)
> The only out of 27 seeds that didnt pop was gas leak by south fork. Super dark healthy looking seeds too. Maybe just late bloomers...
> See yall in a few months with pics (hopefully)


First 3 seeds of my The Deputy pack I picked up few months back just blew me away with how quickly they germinated and overall vigor. I need to crack the remaining seeds from that pack when I’ve got the time and space. All 3 plants were keepers and I wish I had the space to flower the males. They both smelled like sweet dumpster funk on stem rubs. I’ll have @Gu~ progeny in my garden for a while.


----------



## higher self (Nov 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Man that sucks about your germ rates. Maybe, Gu will make it right for you? Unlike most!
> 
> I had a similar problem with a pack of Ghost Rider v2.0 from Karma. Only 6 popped out of 12 regs.
> Karma has an impeccable reputation so:
> ...


I want to see how these two come up. If they dont grow well then i’d suspect something was off with this pack/batch. Like I said my chucks are doing great so I’ll just chalk it up to grower error if these come out fine.

Also my LVTK is doing great, was planted in same soil as Iron Horse that didnt sprout. Actually they did sprout but refused to grow just like this one that hasnt popped in paper towel. I can see the twp root but its not growing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 6, 2017)

Sounds like they damped off to me. Happened to me last winter too.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Anyone having an issue getting a hold of GU?
They fucked up my order for the second time.I got shorted a pack of 7's and he emailed me back Friday morn and that was the last time I heard from him.said he was out of the 7s and I said to just give me credit so I can get them.when they come back in stock or I'll just wait.not sure what the deal is but this shit is getting old.also canaventure sent me a pack I didn' even order.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 6, 2017)

Gu usually takes weekends off. 

Was the cannventure one a freebie? Every order from rusty he's sent me a free pack of the LTVK.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Gu usually takes weekends off.
> 
> Was the cannventure one a freebie? Every order from rusty he's sent me a free pack of the LTVK.


Yep that' is what I got.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Gu usually takes weekends off.
> 
> Was the cannventure one a freebie? Every order from rusty he's sent me a free pack of the LTVK.


I got some going, real lanky with no branching, how's yours? smoke report?


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you for the offer. Sorry for the none-sense earlier; I was out of line. I sincerely appreciate the service you provide. 

1 of 4 sprouted. They don't have enough light, but I'll update if it makes it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 6, 2017)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Thank you for the offer. Sorry for the none-sense earlier; I was out of line. I sincerely appreciate the service you provide.
> 
> 1 of 4 sprouted. They don't have enough light, but I'll update if it makes it.


It's cool bro! I'm not a big fan of Satanic symbolism, either. It's kind of a buzz kill, but the way it was used in the promotion was humorous to me.


----------



## higher self (Nov 6, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Sounds like they damped off to me. Happened to me last winter too.


No this isnt damping off I know damping off when I see it and its not winter here in the least lol.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 6, 2017)

higher self said:


> No this isnt damping off I know damping off when I see it and its not winter here in the least lol.


Touché


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 6, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I licked a calyx and it was tasty too


You’re getting me all hot and bothered, I have two of them just over four weeks.


----------



## gritzz (Nov 7, 2017)

Any word on cult classics fumble?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 7, 2017)

Started a dry trim of
Bruce Banner #3 x Monster Cookies in my retro Greenpoint grow series. 
Thanks for the hookup anonymous RIU friend. 
Super frosty cookie leaner, IMO. Pretty nice subtle fruity terps and *Potent!* 
 

With the flash


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 7, 2017)

@Gu. Will there ever be a Blue Dream cross?


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 7, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> @Gu. Will there ever be a Blue Dream cross?


There is (and it is AWESOME!) It's called Dreamcatcher. Better hurry though, I believe that it is almost gone.
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/seeds-currently-in-stock/products/blue-dream-x-stardawg-seeds?variant=45114764627


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 7, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> @Gu. Will there ever be a Blue Dream cross?


Oregon Green Seed still has packs of Dream Catcher for $85, just FYI


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 7, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Oregon Green Seed still has packs of Dream Catcher for $85, just FYI


If you contact @Gu~ I'd bet he'd price match. 3 days out of the clone tray (they were half the size) The Deputy #1:







These genetics are real impressive.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

2 Iron Horse seeds came up although 1 is straggling behind still hasnt broke out the shell but its above ground. The Irene x Grape Pie’s look the best still. Im going to pop these other 3 Iron Horse when I cull males from my chucks & Shoreline testers.


----------



## typoerror (Nov 7, 2017)

First floweing/finished pics I've seen out in the wild of jelly pie. He says it very potent and tasty.

Check him out on Instagram for more pics.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 7, 2017)

Hot damn


----------



## typoerror (Nov 7, 2017)

Purple badlands is the goat


----------



## Mr.Head (Nov 7, 2017)

Man that Raindance is no fuckin joke. Easily double what I normally get from plants in these small home depot buckets. Rock hard nugs.

I had to chop it early because the bitch was suicidal and was taking others down with her. Her nugs were growing into other tree's and the weight was pulling the other plants down... no joke.

Filled my rack to the point I had to destem and do a wet trim as it wouldn't have fit otherwise. 

I didn't get any plant shots as I was headed to bed when I realized everything was damn near touching the floor.

Good work @Gu~ 

Not to clog up this thread asking questions about others gear but this might have a relation to Gu's work. I have this stuff Called Trap Star from Silver Stem Genetics. I noticed that greenpoint had a strain with the same name a while ago. Did these cats continue your work? It's the frostiest strain I've grown thus far. I can't find any info on them anywhere other than I think they are out of Washington?


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 7, 2017)

Lost my dynamite Diesels to pithium.I had another setup in the buckets 2 weeks ago and just vacumed them out and didnt run bleach through like i always do.By time i realized it was to late.The roots were fucked.I probably could save them but said fuck it i have other stuff to run.Ill just get another couple packs on the 420 sale and run them again.
Just put some Ghost OG in water so ill run them.No sexing just pop em and go.

Man on another Note this greenpoint shit is nukin futts.I wasnt expecting much from the eagle scout but this plant is 9 days old from when the clone first got roots.Shit is crazy.Im sure these are gonna be some serious ass nuggs
Eagle Scout 9 days


 
Very impressed with the growth on Greenpoint.Im sure the flowering will as impressive.


----------



## higher self (Nov 7, 2017)

My California Cannon doing well for 18 days flowering, she didnt stretch much maybe 1x. Just putting out some resin now but no terps yet lol.

Cali Cannon is not growing like other OG crosses I've ran, this one branches out a lot more. The mother plant I have stays squat on her own which is a plus because from my experience OG moms are a pain to up keep. Cant wait to see how she fills out! 

Been smoking different OG crosses all year so I have high expectations for the smoke! This plant is up against my Pure Irene chucks & they are stealing the show at the moment


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 7, 2017)

Lurrabq said:


> Man, from the looks of your work, you should kill the ghost. They do like to stretch a bit, and the golf ball nugs need support. Should work well in a scrog.
> 
> I will certainly tune in when you get to them.


Put 5 in water tonight and 1 LVTK,We will see


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> My California Cannon doing well for 18 days flowering, she didnt stretch much maybe 1x. Just putting out some resin now but no terps yet lol.
> 
> Cali Cannon is not growing like other OG crosses I've ran, this one branches out a lot more. The mother plant I have stays squat on her own which is a plus because from my experience OG moms are a pain to up keep. Cant wait to see how she fills out!
> 
> ...


All my plants usually stretch till about 3 weeks away from finishing.The OG i have now just stopped stretching and they are 3 weeks from finishing.I notice also with the kushes that Co2 will keep them bitches flowering for some reason.I have to back off the Co2 to get them tight and stinking.If i keep the co2 high they will keep throwing hairs till they fall against the walls all drunk and shit.Gu never gave an answer if he would try and get some Rare Dankness up in his arsenal.Maybe him and Scott have some history but if he ever got some Rugburn OG or 501rst that would be fukin awesome.I hate ordering from the Dutch.They are sketchy to order from and ive gotten burned before getting breeders packs in ziplock bags and shit.plus its nerve wracking watching a track go through customs.I got about 8 colas that look like this in a batch and its only getting fatter...
Also the first time i have ever hit a calcium issue with a plant.Im up to 7ML per gallon on this strain and they are eating it up.When they say OG loves calcium believe that shit.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr.Head said:


> Man that Raindance is no fuckin joke. Easily double what I normally get from plants in these small home depot buckets. Rock hard nugs.
> 
> I had to chop it early because the bitch was suicidal and was taking others down with her. Her nugs were growing into other tree's and the weight was pulling the other plants down... no joke.
> 
> ...


Told Ya !


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey yall, 

Just ordered a 10 pack of "The Deputy". Is this going to be the closest thing I can get in seed form to Bruce Banner #3??

I'm sure I will have to do a little pheno shopping but that is okay. And what I mean by the closest, is there any other breeders out there that has something closer in seed form to pure BB#3?

I am in Kentucky, I know there are a lot of good local cuts floating around but being in an illegal state, you have to be extremely careful and can't be open to searching around for cuts.

I do have a few clone only strains I had received in the mail a few weeks ago that actually just rooted 3 days ago. Chem 91, GG#4, Headbanger #5, Stardawg "Corey Cut" and a bad ass Chem 413 pheno. 

I have never ordered from Green Point, this will be my first and i'm excited. Have plans for about 6 more of their strains as well, just wanted to grab The Deputy fast before they sold out completely on it.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 8, 2017)

I still have packs I havent opened yet, like that damned Jelly Pie that keeps nagging me, many unkown/ungrown too. Of all my packs of @ Gu~ gear... if they'd only produced my one gem Raindance the cost would have been _worth it _to me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 8, 2017)

I left one clone I have now out. I also have the OGKB 2.0 as well. I got all of these cuts for free from a good friend over on icmag. All come in the male as un-rooted cuttings as well except for the chem 91. It was rooted already.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2017)

Got a Dynamite Diesel at 68 days and getting close. Flower time is 75-85 days on the pack but amber is present on every look thru the 30x. Chunky and dense buds that are a lemon fuel smell right now. My 1 girl leans to the Indica persuasion being stocky but branching enough to train. Black Gold at 61 days is somewhat stretchier and very Lemon and fuel and wood. Buds have thickened in the last few days. This girl and the DD are very frosty. My first DD but it is an impressive looking plant. BG has been here before and a favorite of all who try it. Usual comment? What was that?


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> All my plants usually stretch till about 3 weeks away from finishing.The OG i have now just stopped stretching and they are 3 weeks from finishing.I notice also with the kushes that Co2 will keep them bitches flowering for some reason.I have to back off the Co2 to get them tight and stinking.If i keep the co2 high they will keep throwing hairs till they fall against the walls all drunk and shit.Gu never gave an answer if he would try and get some Rare Dankness up in his arsenal.Maybe him and Scott have some history but if he ever got some Rugburn OG or 501rst that would be fukin awesome.I hate ordering from the Dutch.They are sketchy to order from and ive gotten burned before getting breeders packs in ziplock bags and shit.plus its nerve wracking watching a track go through customs.I got about 8 colas that look like this in a batch and its only getting fatter...
> Also the first time i have ever hit a calcium issue with a plant.Im up to 7ML per gallon on this strain and they are eating it up.When they say OG loves calcium believe that shit.
> 
> View attachment 4039710


Ive never used Co2 before thats intresting that they keep stretching for so long. That would be an issue for me as im only in 2 small tents.

But I’ve never seen an OG cross this branchy before & only topped a few times.




Then there is this Ghost OG cross that puts out fire!! You can already tell she is a horrible yielder & flops all over! I cant let her go just yet though!!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 8, 2017)

Is that first pic a revegged clone? Looks super branchy!


----------



## higher self (Nov 8, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Is that first pic a revegged clone? Looks super branchy!


No thats the plant from seed under 18/6 lighting. I like it not complaining she clones pretty fast too!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 8, 2017)

Good work there higher self 
Here are my two copper chem ladies at about 26 days flower
Pheno 1 - somehow smells a lot like ghost train haze... sour citrus and astringent. I'm really digging the smell and she's producing from top to bottom 
  
Pheno 2 
She smells like someone mixed a bin of bleach, paint thinner, gas and glue all in one. absolute chem, never smelled something more volatile and gnarly. somewhat offensive, damn near smells unnatural


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 8, 2017)

RainMan
Raindance x Medicine Man
I hit Raindance with my MM late flower pollen, so far dozens of fem seeds and no boys and no hermies


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Started a dry trim of
> Bruce Banner #3 x Monster Cookies in my retro Greenpoint grow series.
> Thanks for the hookup anonymous RIU friend.
> Super frosty cookie leaner, IMO. Pretty nice subtle fruity terps and *Potent!*


----------



## Craigson (Nov 8, 2017)

Bodega bubblegum take a while to root clones??

I took 10 cuts (5 diff strains ) 15 days ago and the 2 Bodegas are the only ones that havent shown roots yet.
Mind you, 4 others just showed roots today.

All in peat pucks, under dome w vents. Ive fed them light veg nutes twice now


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 8, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4039994


*I get bye with a little help from my friends! 
 
*


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 8, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey yall,
> 
> Just ordered a 10 pack of "The Deputy". Is this going to be the closest thing I can get in seed form to Bruce Banner #3??
> 
> ...


The Deputy is pretty good, IMHO, but I'm unsure if it is the best representative of BB#3. 
If I were to try and get something similar I'd go with Dark Horse Genetics. Original breeder of BB #3.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 8, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Good work there higher self
> Here are my two copper chem ladies at about 26 days flower
> Pheno 1 - somehow smells a lot like ghost train haze... sour citrus and astringent. I'm really digging the smell and she's producing from top to bottom
> View attachment 4039858 View attachment 4039859
> ...


A cutworm got one of my Copper Chem seedlings! My soil was uncovered outdoors for awhile and I guess some moths laid eggs in it. I soaked it with BT today after discovering the tragedy. Now I only have 2 left. Hope I get a male and a female. I want to pop the Rain Dance, Agathlan, and Jelly Pie, but no room!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 8, 2017)

Throwing cookies n chem and raindance (cbsp) into flower.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Throwing cookies n chem and raindance (cbsp) into flower.
> 
> View attachment 4040213


 how was the vigor on the cbsp?


----------



## typoerror (Nov 8, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> how was the vigor on the cbsp?


They grew quite vigorously. Definitely one of the more vigorous. Oddly though, a few are crazy slow to show sex. I still have two that have no preflowers. Another finally showed female this week. The stems are some of the thickest I've seen at this point. Yield is going to be monstrous I do believe.


----------



## gritzz (Nov 8, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Throwing cookies n chem and raindance (cbsp) into flower.
> 
> View attachment 4040213


What do you mean by (cbsp)


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 8, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The Deputy is pretty good, IMHO, but I'm unsure if it is the best representative of BB#3.
> If I were to try and get something similar I'd go with Dark Horse Genetics. Original breeder of BB #3.View attachment 4040190


Dude, thank you SO much for recommending me to Dark Horse! My dumb ass had never really researched where BB had originated from. Just heard some amazing stories about it.

So I went and done a quick google search promptly after reading this. I searched every seed bank in existence that carries Dark Horse Genetics, literally. 

Every Bruce Banner seed available by them was sold out! As soon as I decides to give it up, I found ONE bank that had only ONE 12 pack left of Bruce Banner 2.0. I was the last person to purchase the last pack of Bruce Banner anything on the net haha... So I kinda feel like it was meant to be for me.

Now one thing I am not understanding is they are offering Original Bruce Banner, Bruce Banner 2.0 and Bruce Banner 3.0. Of course I chose the 2.0 because it was my only choice. Did I make a good choice? What are the differences of the three?

Again bro, a big fucking thanks to you!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 8, 2017)

gritzz said:


> What do you mean by (cbsp)


Colorado Big Seed Project. These were some of the largest seeds from this strain. They were set aside to be grown out in a project hoping to find a correlation between seed size and plant/bud size. It was inspired by a person in Europe that regularly grows the largest vegetables and fruit, starting with the largest seeds.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 8, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Dude, thank you SO much for recommending me to Dark Horse! My dumb ass had never really researched where BB had originated from. Just heard some amazing stories about it.
> 
> So I went and done a quick google search promptly after reading this. I searched every seed bank in existence that carries Dark Horse Genetics, literally.
> 
> ...


No problemo. 
I've come close to buying some of those guys seeds, but haven't yet. They're like Rare Dankness and do their seeds in Spain, for legal reasons, so they are mostly available @ overseas banks. SeedsHereNow does have a good domestic stock though.
I hope you get some Greenpoint Seeds too, @Gu~ brings lots of heat with his crosses and The Deputy pheno I kept is high yielding and powerful. She does carry the Stardawg studs skunky chem funk on her though, but she is A+ indeed.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 9, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Dude, thank you SO much for recommending me to Dark Horse! My dumb ass had never really researched where BB had originated from. Just heard some amazing stories about it.
> 
> So I went and done a quick google search promptly after reading this. I searched every seed bank in existence that carries Dark Horse Genetics, literally.
> 
> ...


You are lucky to have someone to send you cuts.That is fukin awesome.
Seeds here now carries Bruce Banner.I would wait for them to get them.I was actually talking about the BB earlier when i ordered from discreet and they sent me Bruce banner and it came in a ziplock bag Not a breeders pack.2 out of 11 seeds cracked open and 1 went all fucked up and janky.I knew i got ripped.I posted about it on ICM and they deleted it immediately.They only allow positive reviews.
No way in hell will i ever order from over seas again.Them companys will go out of stuck on your order and put some Bullshit in your order.I have heard by good sources a couple of other seed banks pull that shit.Its like they always will have the last pack to get you to jump on something they know they dont have.Go back to there site and s if they have another pack up for sale.You gotta watch who you order from man.You might be getting some Fast Buds feminized white widow Big Bud bwahaha.
Anyway discreet knew they fucked me and sent me 6 fem Scotts OG.I found a definite keeper and moved on never to order from the dutch again.Now i just deal with Greenpoint and SHN.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 9, 2017)

Take a look at the discounted seed selections. Some nice $37 packs of seed. Add-in the discount code "intheknow" and packs are $13!


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

Does Green Point and Seeds Here Now ship stealthy? Because I am in an illegal state and ordered from both.

Jay, does that discount code apply for all of green points gear or just select strains???


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey yall,
> 
> Just ordered a 10 pack of "The Deputy". Is this going to be the closest thing I can get in seed form to Bruce Banner #3??
> 
> ...


Dark Horse Genetics (Bruce banner creator) has Bruce Banner 2.0 which is Bruce Banner #3 x Bruce Banner original. I think you can find them on Seeds Here Now


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Dark Horse Genetics (Bruce banner creator) has Bruce Banner 2.0 which is Bruce Banner #3 x Bruce Banner original. I think you can find them on Seeds Here Now



Yeah bro I actually ordered their last pack last night haha!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Does Green Point and Seeds Here Now ship stealthy? Because I am in an illegal state and ordered from both.
> 
> Jay, does that discount code apply for all of green points gear or just select strains???


I'm not in a friendly state also but have ordered from GPS with no problems. Just pulled the trigger on The Deputy and Night Rider using the code. "I forgot all about it".

Psy I think the code works for all.


----------



## typoerror (Nov 9, 2017)

The code "intheknow" works for only the discontinued strains.

Also, I'm pretty sure delta 9 labs is the original creator of Bruce banner.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 9, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Also, I'm pretty sure delta 9 labs is the original creator of Bruce banner.


Same breeder different company, at least that's what Dark Horse claims.


----------



## typoerror (Nov 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Same breeder different company, at least that's what Dark Horse claims.


Could be why delta 9 no longer has it on their menu. Makes sense.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I'm not in a friendly state also but have ordered from GPS with no problems. Just pulled the trigger on The Deputy and Night Rider using the code. "I forgot all about it".
> 
> Psy I think the code works for all.


I mean does the packaging say anything about seeds or any thing along the lines of growing or marijuana period??

And does that code apply for all strains? Where do you add the code? I never seen an option to enter any codes? How much discount did you get with it??


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 9, 2017)

nope, small normal package, sealed very well, non conspicuous, no worries. 
at checkout you enter a code in the discount code line, if you have one. if its valid it will show a discount.
code values differ, you'll have to put your time in right here, watch closely, and codes are
dropped often.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2017)

Two packs for $31.98 including shipping is a crazy good deal. I don't need them. No idea if I can ever run them. But that's a crazy good deal....about $1.50 per seed. Money order sent. Just crazy.


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 9, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I mean does the packaging say anything about seeds or any thing along the lines of growing or marijuana period??
> 
> And does that code apply for all strains? Where do you add the code? I never seen an option to enter any codes? How much discount did you get with it??


No worrys at all,i've recieved multiple pkgs from GPS across the border.Only takes a week to 10 days,super secure box.Gu~ always ships next day after purchase,stellar service everytime.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Two packs for $31.98 including shipping is a crazy good deal. I don't need them. No idea if I can ever run them. But that's a crazy good deal....about $1.50 per seed. Money order sent. Just crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4040597


That's how I felt on Halloween and with the discontinued packs I'm sending off for today lol. 7 packs for $100..


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 9, 2017)

Garlix representing the dank!
Super frosty rivalled only by the Copper Chem this last run. They have mid level smell of garlic but in a chemical brass plumbing fitting sort of way, if you know what i mean?
Nice and mellow high, definitely top shelf.
I got some bigger colas on Garlix, than on Copper, but the level of stink coming from Copper Chem is outrageous!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 9, 2017)

The code works for the discontinued strains only. It's gets you 65% off the sale price. You enter the card when you check out.



psychadelibud said:


> And does that code apply for all strains? Where do you add the code? I never seen an option to enter any codes? How much discount did you get with it??


----------



## higher self (Nov 9, 2017)

Been eyeing HPK crosses so Blizzard Bush while its still available is a steal!!

On a sad note im down to 1 Iron Horse left  I really dont know what’s going on here. The other new seeds no issues. IH just looks weak from the start in paper towels.


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 9, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> That's how I felt on Halloween and with the discontinued packs I'm sending off for today lol. 7 packs for $100..


I had another look at GPS and had 2 pks in the cart and went...wtf are you doing.Removed and left quickly.Insane deals but i slapped myself upside the head.Must have 20 pks now..addicted like a junkie


----------



## coppershot (Nov 9, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Two packs for $31.98 including shipping is a crazy good deal. I don't need them. No idea if I can ever run them. But that's a crazy good deal....about $1.50 per seed. Money order sent. Just crazy.
> 
> View attachment 4040597


What did you grab Amos?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 9, 2017)

I got 4 packs of seeds for under $60 delivered in a standard cardboard box about the size of an old VHS tape.

1x The Deputy - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Moondance - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Gunslinger - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

1x Hickok Haze - Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

Going to make a fine holiday gifts for a few of my grow friends. They will be greatful for some excellent genetics and you know they will be packin first bowls for me come harvest time.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 9, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Garlix representing the dank!
> Super frosty rivalled only by the Copper Chem this last run. They have mid level smell of garlic but in a chemical brass plumbing fitting sort of way, if you know what i mean?
> Nice and mellow high, definitely top shelf.
> I got some bigger colas on Garlix, than on Copper, but the level of stink coming from Copper Chem is outrageous!
> View attachment 4040603 View attachment 4040604


Nice, I’m sitting on a pack of these. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2017)

coppershot said:


> What did you grab Amos?


I got one Purple Mountains Majesty - I love Goji and am down to four beans, plus 5 goji x dank sinatra, so getting Bodhi's choice cut 50% in a cross for - $15 seems like cheap security. Also got Pioneer Kush, because I'm down to 5 Ripped Bubba, And....you know...$1.50 a bean. That's crazy town.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 9, 2017)

tommarijuana said:


> I had another look at GPS and had 2 pks in the cart and went...wtf are you doing.Removed and left quickly.Insane deals but i slapped myself upside the head.Must have 20 pks now..addicted like a junkie


I'll have 14 packs haha. I feel your pain. Which ones do you have?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

It's hard to go anywhere else unless looking for a specific genetic. GPS site is pro and should be a model for others to follow. being cool with RIU members and multiple ways for anyone with any budget get stellar gear is sweet.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

I'm confused...

So I have seen 2 specific codes mentioned. Which code does what? 

Can you use any codes on the non discounted strains?

Is one code for discounted and one not?

I wish I had known this, 3 days ago I ordered the deputy full price... Damn! Lol


----------



## typoerror (Nov 9, 2017)

Insta = 10% off anything

Intheknow = 65% off discontinued strains

One code per order


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

So what does the code the dude listed on the last page "i forgot all about it" do??


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

I forgot about the codes lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I forgot about the codes lol


Lmao...

I got you now bro. That boggled my mind for a minute there. Haha.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

<~~~~~~~


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 10, 2017)

Fukin A man Hydro Herpes are fukin me up.Roots on my False Teeth and Hickock and ES have definitely shit the bed.I knew my Dynamite had issues but now it cross contaminated to the back room probably from the PH pen.Just spent 6 hours doing a clean sweep.Drained the buckets and washed with bleach.Cleaning a recirculating DWC is a pain in the dick.Soak sit rinse soak sit.Put the plants in a bleach bath up to the first leaves to kill everything on them.I tossed the Dynamites no way im tossing these.way to much time invested.They will bounce back in a week.The plants still look super healthy but PH was dropping out so i knew something was off.Im probably not gonna scrog just gonna wait for new roots and flip.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Fukin A man Hydro Herpes are fukin me up.Roots on my False Teeth and Hickock and ES have definitely shit the bed.I knew my Dynamite had issues but now it cross contaminated to the back room probably from the PH pen.Just spent 6 hours doing a clean sweep.Drained the buckets and washed with bleach.Cleaning a recirculating DWC is a pain in the dick.Soak sit rinse soak sit.Put the plants in a bleach bath up to the first leaves to kill everything on them.I tossed the Dynamites no way im tossing these.way to much time invested.They will bounce back in a week.The plants still look super healthy but PH was dropping out so i knew something was off.Im probably not gonna scrog just gonna wait for new roots and flip.


Has Heisengrow considered using a Heisenberg tea for control of pathogens? 
I don't grow DWC, but it does knock the slime off of the walls and hoses of my 100 gallon reservoir.
I also hear that DWC growers can nix their water chillers, once they introduce bennies to their solution.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 10, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Has Heisengrow considered using a Heisenberg tea for control of pathogens?
> I don't grow DWC, but it does knock the slime off of the walls and hoses of my 100 gallon reservoir.
> I also hear that DWC growers can nix their water chillers, once they introduce bennies to their solution.


I didn' have time for that.I think thats for prevention not really a fix.this rarely happens but when it does it sucks.I have it at 65 degrees and still got fuked up roots.it' is a nasty pathogen in my tap water.I can't explain it but when I get it is terrible.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I didn' have time for that.I think thats for prevention not really a fix.this rarely happens but when it does it sucks.I have it at 65 degrees and still got fuked up roots.it' is a nasty pathogen in my tap water.I can't explain it but when I get it is terrible.


Have you tried sterilizing your reservoir(s) with H2O2? Or inoculating it with some bennies?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 10, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> Have you tried sterilizing your reservoir(s) with H2O2?


No, but he tried hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 10, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I didn' have time for that.I think thats for prevention not really a fix.this rarely happens but when it does it sucks.I have it at 65 degrees and still got fuked up roots.it' is a nasty pathogen in my tap water.I can't explain it but when I get it is terrible.


This sucks man, I'm sorry that happened to you. 
sounds like no better time to consider preventative measures aye? 
all kinds of drops will stop this at once with no stall to growth.
including a hose/tap end water filter. if its in your well it needs to be corrected for consumption too. a few tabs of pool bleach will likely do it, used with precautions is very effective I've heard. 
My patients would be devastated if they had to wait another hundred or so days for their next start over supply, while I hoarded current rtu stock for my selfish self secretly. I hope you recover quickly man


----------



## the gnome (Nov 10, 2017)

hey guys, on the 25% off cash only no credit cards. does it include the the bank transfers
?
or is it an under the table op 
glad i waited a few mo days to grab some mo schtuff.

ok, no bank transfers, strictly cash or MO I'll be getting a helluva deal on the disc. beans


----------



## coppershot (Nov 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I got one Purple Mountains Majesty - I love Goji and am down to four beans, plus 5 goji x dank sinatra, so getting Bodhi's choice cut 50% in a cross for - $15 seems like cheap security. Also got Pioneer Kush, because I'm down to 5 Ripped Bubba, And....you know...$1.50 a bean. That's crazy town.


Nice score. I am tempted to get all of the on sale/reduced stuff with the code but I have so many packs already....


----------



## cindysid (Nov 10, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Nice score. I am tempted to get all of the on sale/reduced stuff with the code but I have so many packs already....


Me too, but 3 packs for 45.00 is hard to resist!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 10, 2017)

Just came under the wire with getting two packs "Deputy and Night Rider". No more card all cash now.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 10, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Nice score. I am tempted to get all of the on sale/reduced stuff with the code but I have so many packs already....


I hit up the discontinued line myself, 3 Deputy's with Bruce Banner#3............................... less than $10 a pak 
also got a pak of purple outlaw,
now if that's not putting a smile on someones face I have $150 in points to spend on the reg. line with 25% off 
a pak or two of raindance or something else is looking preetee good right now


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 10, 2017)

I have finally been able to resist the urge. Tempting for sure, but I got more seeds than a guy needs 


cindysid said:


> Me too, but 3 packs for 45.00 is hard to resist!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 10, 2017)

Anyone grow out Texas Butter? A banana kush x stardawg cross.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2017)

cindysid said:


> Me too, but 3 packs for 45.00 is hard to resist!


It would actually be less - like $11 a pack plus $5 shipping. The cat even e-mailed a pre-paid shipping label. It went out yesterday, and I got a shipping notification today. Mind blowing customer service, and give away prices...where was this guy 9 years ago?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> I have finally been able to resist the urge. Tempting for sure, but I got more seeds than a guy needs


Same here. So here's some juicy irony: remember when purchased beans from overseas were called 'souvenirs' and 'collector's items'? And now, how much of the on hand seed collection is destined to become exactly that because of over buying. It's a little embarrassing to say.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. So here's some juicy irony: remember when purchased beans from overseas were called 'souvenirs' and 'collector's items'? And now, how much of the on hand seed collection is destined to become exactly that because of over buying. It's a little embarrassing to say.


This is the last! Please sweet mother of God let it be the last!....lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 10, 2017)

Happy Friday everybody. A couple shots from the garden. Clearwater Kush, Bodega Bubblegum, and the whole group.


----------



## Lawrence gee (Nov 10, 2017)

anyone have herm issue with the dynamite diesel? just wondering if i should keep an eye out i'm in week 4 now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 10, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. So here's some juicy irony: remember when purchased beans from overseas were called 'souvenirs' and 'collector's items'? And now, how much of the on hand seed collection is destined to become exactly that because of over buying. It's a little embarrassing to say.


I hope more breeders start to imitate Greenpoint, at least some of the good ones. 

I wouldn't be surprised if somebody finds some real gold in one of these cheap packs. Maybe, the next $60,000 auction hype strain will come from Greenpoint.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 10, 2017)

sounds like some of you are tapering off from your seed hoarding.having just moved inside from outdoor grows,im just starting.dont mind if i do pick up 8 packs for under $100.damn,what a steal.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 10, 2017)

i am tempted to grab a pack of those cannaventure hurkle og for the insanely low price, but i already have a solid purple kush cut. nice price though.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 10, 2017)

All 5 of my Ghost OG germinated.Now it's off to the snail race.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 11, 2017)

Just a heads up to you guys that run DWC and use Active Aqua chillers.My chiller was 4 degrees off.I checked my res temp with a thermometer trying to figure out why this happened so rapidly and the temp was 70 fucking degrees.I have never had a root problem below 67 degrees.That 4 degrees dont sound like much but it does make a huge difference.I recalibrated the machine by holding down the up and down temps and set it up for 4 degrees off.I have been cleaning everything the past 2 days and bleaching down and in every fucking thing in my grow rooms and it came down to something so fukin retarded.I always keep my temps at 66 and never have issues.If it goes above 68 it is Hydfro Herpies city.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't believe I have the attention span for hydro. Glad cannabis grow fine in an organic farmer mix.


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 11, 2017)

Hempy buckets are pretty nice without going full hydro. No moving parts nothing to break or flood out accidentally.
The growth in result is retarded! I used to mini hempy for veg in solo cups and custom larger 7/11 gulp cups.
If you haven't I suggest atleast trying it once to learn the concept and broaden those skills. I feel you can read forever, but to know what you really dig on one must Try first.
Just know most haters never try they just bitch. Want to know?? Take YOUR own word for it, just do your research.

Btw wk 7
Bandit, chinook and doc are looking sexy. Bandit has tighter nug then bog sour bubble!!!! First bud that didn't shrink drying and they seriously tink dropping it in a jar.
For any doubters just wait until flowering kicks up. I accidentally made my ENTIRE garden stretch twice massively during the stretch. By add-ons I shouldn't have atm. But yields are so nice they still came thru like champion...

Just about every plant is fire.


----------



## needsomebeans (Nov 11, 2017)

How can you resist 4 packs of high quality souvenirs for less than $50 bucks shipped? I picked up 2 Hickok Haze, 1 Deputy, and 1 Blizzard Bush. That makes me 5 packs of the HH. Hopefully I can find a nice female to do some chucking with.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2017)

"Just about every plant is fire." That is true. About to check trichs out on a Dynamite Diesel at 72 days. Could be the day and it looks so good with dense golf ball nugs and lots of frost. Leaves turning black/purple on this little bush. I grow small plants but this should be a yielder also. 

Black Gold flowering partner at 65 days also frosty and purple turning. Not even inspecting trichs yet on this one since I'm waiting for seeds to mature. That will be next weekend. A more rangy plant and very Lemon drop smelling.

Just transplanted 3 Purple Mountain Majesty in early flower that seem female but not confirmed. Those look like they may be on the wild side. First Goji related plants I've grown.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 11, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I hope more breeders start to imitate Greenpoint, at least some of the good ones.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if somebody finds some real gold in one of these cheap packs. Maybe, the next $60,000 auction hype strain will come from Greenpoint.


dunno If I'll strike $60k big time but I'm putting $$ on those dirt cheep paks of Deputy holding Bruce Bannner #3 to strike gold


----------



## morgwar (Nov 11, 2017)

The stardawg is an unparalleled male for sure. Not hard to duplicate in other strains if your willing to devote a year or three looking for it.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 11, 2017)

morgwar said:


> The stardawg is an unparalleled male for sure. Not hard to duplicate in other strains if your willing to devote a year or three looking for it.


the stardawg stud is a very exceptional male, the only other male with outstanding traits Ive personally run across is BOGs Sour Bubble.
everything it touches turns to gold, and it's not any particular male or SB variations, any male does it.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 11, 2017)

looks like after all my ranting and raving about my Raindance seedlings I'll be happy if 2 of the remaining 3 are girls. These showed relatively fast, the transplant from solos to half gallons wasn't even necessary as they all began to show sex within that week. I will try again with this strain, because getting 1 or hopefully 2 females doesn't change the fact that all 10 plants were the most vigorous seedlings I've popped to date and the word gassy would be an understatement. Actually the one I'm really crossing my fingers on that its in fact a she is the single most gassiest vegging plant I've grown, if this is the only female I get from this pack the stench alone kinda eases the pain lol. Anyways on another note how the hell can you pass up I-95 x Star Dawg at these kinds of prices especially at 25% off I'm all over that!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm getting a pack of Snake Oil wet tonight. 
I started a journal and you all are welcome to visit.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/bakos-garden.953164/

I'll still post pics as they come in, over here.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 11, 2017)

Hard ordering seeds where I am based in Africa, but got 3 packs shipped for under $40 is crazy good.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 12, 2017)

Night Rider for like $15 thanks Gu~


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2017)

On a somewhat different note. Has anyone had any intersex troubles with Purple Mountain Majesty? Snow Lotus heritage bit me with Bodhi Thunder Wookie and I have one very suspect PMM. 

If it is a herm, it is the first for me in a year of Greenpoint. Any info here?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 12, 2017)

There is no snow lotus in Thunder Wookie.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> On a somewhat different note. Has anyone had any intersex troubles with Purple Mountain Majesty? Snow Lotus heritage bit me with Bodhi Thunder Wookie and I have one very suspect PMM.
> If it is a herm, it is the first for me in a year of Greenpoint. Any info here?


I haven't run purple mountain but it does remind me of a multi strain run with sky pilot in the mix in feb-mar.
around 3-4wks there's seed sacks definitely swelling beyond what I'm use to seeing, sure Enuff----> seeds 
I started trying to hunt down the source in the room that's a fair sized with a 10ft x 15ft footprint.
there's plenty of air movement with 6 wall fans and 2 larger fans on the ground so it's a A+ hermie'r seeding delight.
I started the search where seeds were scarce,
finally I was looking @ 3 sky pilots that had the most which still wasn't alot imo.
I can't really say they were the culprits as they spent some veg time outside and a male slipped by and had just begun opening up with a bit of pollen
starting to drop.
a week later they went in the bloom room so there's the chance it wasn't any of the ladies in the bloom room
and the sky pilots were the closest to that males
btw sky pilot is very potent and can only be described as an extreme HEAVY buzzz!
I like buying 2 paks of whatever I for back up because of things like bad germ issue setc etc
so they will be getting another go but I'll be right on top of those.

on a lighter note I put a whole pak of 4 month old Dream Catcher in peroxided water yesterday afternoon, 12 beans in the pak, thanx gu! 
and now 24hrs later I'm looking at 10 with tails growing like jack's magic beanstalk


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 12, 2017)

Optic Foliar Switch or Reverse will stop sexual confusion with one application costing a few pennies, lasts through unlimited down line cloning -forever-pennies-google. side effects? yep, double sized calyx guaranteed forever for real.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2017)

Here's my one lonely purple badlands lady doing her thing...

No topping no trimming just letting her grow out naturally.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 12, 2017)

Does that teal pipe bring in cool air or what kind of ventilation setup is that


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 12, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Does that teal pipe bring in cool air or what kind of ventilation setup is that


Here you go it's my vent system...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-quick-tent-exhaust-for-the-diy-ers.949676/


----------



## the gnome (Nov 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Optic Foliar Switch or Reverse will stop sexual confusion with one application costing a few pennies, lasts through unlimited down line cloning -forever-pennies-google. side effects? yep, double sized calyx guaranteed forever for real.



thanx for the heads up on that stuff, 
sounds like it'll sure make life easier working new talent into the harem


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> There is no snow lotus in Thunder Wookie.


My error, was warned of the Thunderfuck mother tendencies. Sorry. Got back too late to edit that.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2017)

Morning checked turned up 2/3 Purple Mountain Majesty have both pistils and stamens and the third may be that way. Shit, shit, shit! Male parts in normal position and pistil appearing inside sprouting bud stems.

Time to chop Dynamite Diesel plant at 74 days and trichs showing more amber today. Nice chunky and firm buds. Fuel and lemon pine smells right now. Purple/black leaves on this one. Really slowed on water consumption last few days. Bud to leaf and stem ratio is very high.

I would really like to chop a seeded Black Gold at 67 days as it is really ready otherwise. Proven winner here. Trailed DD in bud size and weight until the last ten days or so but not anymore! I usually go 40 days for seeds. Is 35 days long enough after pollination?


----------



## kds710 (Nov 13, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Garlix representing the dank!
> Super frosty rivalled only by the Copper Chem this last run. They have mid level smell of garlic but in a chemical brass plumbing fitting sort of way, if you know what i mean?
> Nice and mellow high, definitely top shelf.
> I got some bigger colas on Garlix, than on Copper, but the level of stink coming from Copper Chem is outrageous!
> View attachment 4040603 View attachment 4040604


that looks like some super chemmy dank makes me wanna run my pack of Garlix even more now. Hoping to find a perfect balance of chem dd and stard dawg. thanks for posting that been wanting to get a look at some dried buds


----------



## higher self (Nov 13, 2017)

Cali Cannon at day 25. Impressed with this plant although hardly any terps are coming through yet. Need to hit her with a lil bit of cal mag, seems like it will be a moderate to heavy feeder when the buds start to pack on more.







Lone Iron Horse hanging on while Pierene looks fine. Same soil same eveything lol I have 3 seeds left but I give up with this pack had an unluckily 7 just look weak AF. Maybe this one will hold on & be a keeper lol.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 13, 2017)

higher self said:


> Cali Cannon at day 25. Impressed with this plant although hardly any terps are coming through yet. Need to hit her with a lil bit of cal mag, seems like it will be a moderate to heavy feeder when the buds start to pack on more.
> 
> I have 3 seeds left but I give up with this pack had an unluckily 7 just look weak AF. Maybe this one will hold on & be a keeper lol.


I have some of them beans in vault so nice to see someone posting on cali cannon,
she's looking very healthy and solidly stacking up setting up for some nice long fat colas
come chop time.
_I've had some killer plants that took up to a month for any noticable aroma,_
hoping those terps kick in soon


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 13, 2017)

Black Friday sale?


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2017)

One of 3 Tombstone (TK X Stardawg) pheno's about two weeks into flower.


----------



## higher self (Nov 13, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I have some of them beans in vault so nice to see someone posting on cali cannon,
> she's looking very healthy and solidly stacking up setting up for some nice long fat colas
> come chop time.
> _I've had some killer plants that took up to a month for any noticable aroma,_
> hoping those terps kick in soon


This is 1 out of 2 started got these as single seeds along with Copper Chem pack lol. I had 2 Forum BX not throw much smell until the last few weeks. Just like the early stinkers to get me exited about the smoke. Im thinking about vegging one in a 5 gal for the next run.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

What do you guys want to see for Black Friday?

I was thinking 50% off all products without a discount code so you can use your nuggets.

Dungeon's Vault Genetics will also be listed at that time.
Humble Pie
Citrus Farmer
Foul Mouth
Brandywine


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

Major changes coming to the golden nugget rewards program Jan 1 2018.
I would suggest depleting your balance in anticipation for a devaluation.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What do you guys want to see for Black Friday?
> 
> I was thinking 50% off all products without a discount code so you can use your nuggets.
> 
> ...


Larger selection would be nice


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Major changes coming to the golden nugget rewards program Jan 1 2018.
> I would suggest depleting your balance in anticipation for a devaluation.


Ouch. Thanks for the warning.

Damn, it's like karma is out to get me... but what did I do?! 
I've been patiently building Gold Nuggets for months to help defray some of the cost of a big order at the mid/end of Feb (waiting due to quite an unpleasant financial surprise). I guess such is life...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

I plan on making a formal announcement after Black Friday and implementation on Jan 1


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 13, 2017)

ETA on credit cards being back online at all Gu~?

also, 50% + allowing a code would be a good sale


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

Cards are tough, I'm working on it but don't hold your breath.
I go through a processor per year, but every time I lose one it gets harder and harder to get the next one.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Cards are tough, I'm working on it but don't hold your breath.
> I go through a processor per year, but every time I lose one it gets harder and harder to get the next one.


could one send you a prepaid card? pretty smart eh....


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

I think you're referencing this gem 



 ?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I think you're referencing this gem
> 
> 
> 
> ?


and sending you prepaid gift cards instead of cash of course


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

i never understood the guys that took gift cards to Cabela's or old blockbuster cards for payment


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> i never understood the guys that took gift cards to Cabela's or old blockbuster cards for payment


Lol, one seedbank I was inquiring with was requesting Victoria secret or Home Depot cards lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> i never understood the guys that took gift cards to Cabela's or old blockbuster cards for payment


 have heard of them but never heard their music ! lol. that shit is great, I'm on it ! thanks for the intro

whats the prob with those cards? bulky weekly redemption would be weird I know, but can they be used to pay your bills too? just curious, I'll send cash to you with no concerns


----------



## floor sander (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone got any reports on pioneer kush? These will be my first run of any of greenpoints seeds and was just curious


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 13, 2017)

@Gu~ : How about taking Bitcoin for payment?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm setup on bitcoin, so just write a note in your order until I can integrate the checkout pathway


----------



## jakespeed (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes......bitcoin


----------



## higher self (Nov 13, 2017)

Im down for bitcoins as well!


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'm setup on bitcoin, so just write a note in your order until I can integrate the checkout pathway


How long is a gold coupon code good for Gu?


----------



## globalz (Nov 13, 2017)

Thought I'd give an update on my Eagle Scout Female.

Here we are 7 days after the One Node and Flip. She was previously only Leaf tucked.











Can't wait to see the fruits she produces!


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 13, 2017)

ETA on credit cards being back online at all Gu~?

also, 50% + allowing a code would be a good sale


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'm setup on bitcoin, so just write a note in your order until I can integrate the checkout pathway


I thought I just read something where the feds were trying to shut down Bitcoin ??


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 13, 2017)

Cash is king.no paper trail whatsoever.I've mailed cash twice to GP and no issues.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 13, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Cash is king.no paper trail whatsoever.I've mailed cash twice to GP and no issues.


I'll be doing the same. I wouldn't have any issues sending cash to GPS.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 13, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I'll be doing the same. I wouldn't have any issues sending cash to GPS.


epecially the first time i ordered with CC it showed on my bank statement as GPS Colorado.a quick google search is not good so i was like fuck that ill send cash


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 13, 2017)

Ive been looking around and contemplating not even running these plants.Everything im seeing on the Pure Ghost OG is less them impressive.Either there is a bunch of shitty growers growing it or it just a lanky ugly ass plant.I wish i would have done more research before i bought them.Anyway i got all 5 to germinate and threw in a LVTK in there to give me 6.
Not taking any more chances on fucked up bad luck so i made a mix out of pool shock to run in my buckets for the first couple weeks to keep all the Hydro herpes out till i know the system is clear of any bullshit.Also ordered 2 more PH pens so i dont get any more cross contamination between systems.Bad enough when 6 plants get the shit but than you have all your systems infected over something so stupid.Im over it.This should solve any future issues.
Anyway here are the Ghost OG about 3 days old,
Also cut all the clones from the False teeth,Hickock,and Eagle scout and also picked up a female Tomahawk so im running a rat race now,Aero Vs Root riots to see who gets the big root balls first.I guarantee i wont have no issues again when i put these bitches in the back.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 14, 2017)

My last 2 orders from Greenpoint. Both arrived without issue and communication and customer service are outstanding! The first order came with two Lucky 7's, but I forgot to put it in the picture lol. Got some for the next couple years.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive been looking around and contemplating not even running these plants.Everything im seeing on the Pure Ghost OG is less them impressive.Either there is a bunch of shitty growers growing it or it just a lanky ugly ass plant.I wish i would have done more research before i bought them.Anyway i got all 5 to germinate and threw in a LVTK in there to give me 6.
> Not taking any more chances on fucked up bad luck so i made a mix out of pool shock to run in my buckets for the first couple weeks to keep all the Hydro herpes out till i know the system is clear of any bullshit.Also ordered 2 more PH pens so i dont get any more cross contamination between systems.Bad enough when 6 plants get the shit but than you have all your systems infected over something so stupid.Im over it.This should solve any future issues.
> Anyway here are the Ghost OG about 3 days old,
> Also cut all the clones from the False teeth,Hickock,and Eagle scout and also picked up a female Tomahawk so im running a rat race now,Aero Vs Root riots to see who gets the big root balls first.I guarantee i wont have no issues again when i put these bitches in the back.
> ...


my LVTK were all lanky, I topped them and they rapidly branched out.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

home depot/victoria secret is ill, but I'm talking about prepaid visa/ mc gift cards. 
someone tell me what the issue is with accepting these as payment?
I dont give a fluck cash is fine, just curious


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

Truth or Consequences for 20 bucks bitches !!!!
Hippy line sucka<


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2017)

Pulled two confirmed herms of three Purple Mountain Majesty and still have hopes for the third. These all had hardly any preflowers but just started shooting flowers from buds. The fourth showed male very early. I am keeping close watch on that last one. Not too confident though. Put 4 Peak Purple Kush x Northern Lights F2s in flower to fill the gap.

Will chop Dynamite Diesel at 75 days today. Impressive buds on this girl. Buds like clubs!

Morning vape with (K)Night Rider is sooo nice. Relaxing and motivating!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 14, 2017)

Hurkle og for 5 bucks.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What do you guys want to see for Black Friday?
> 
> I was thinking 50% off all products without a discount code so you can use your nuggets.
> 
> ...


YES!


----------



## kds710 (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Truth or Consequences for 20 bucks bitches !!!!
> Hippy line sucka<


that's a beast of a plant love the resin tacos what strains that


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> home depot/victoria secret is ill, but I'm talking about prepaid visa/ mc gift cards.
> someone tell me what the issue is with accepting these as payment?
> I dont give a fluck cash is fine, just curious


They change so much,one month you can get them & just spend the money
The next they want your whole life story,just to make an online purchases...

Fucked my last order up.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> They change so much,one month you can get them & just spend the money
> The next they want your whole life story,just to make an online purchases...
> 
> Fucked my last order up.





if you send me a 50 dollar gift card in the mail I cant go to walmart and redeem for 50 bucks cash at the service counter?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive been looking around and contemplating not even running these plants.Everything im seeing on the Pure Ghost OG is less them impressive.Either there is a bunch of shitty growers growing it or it just a lanky ugly ass plant.I wish i would have done more research before i bought them.Anyway i got all 5 to germinate and threw in a LVTK in there to give me 6.
> Not taking any more chances on fucked up bad luck so i made a mix out of pool shock to run in my buckets for the first couple weeks to keep all the Hydro herpes out till i know the system is clear of any bullshit.Also ordered 2 more PH pens so i dont get any more cross contamination between systems.Bad enough when 6 plants get the shit but than you have all your systems infected over something so stupid.Im over it.This should solve any future issues.
> Anyway here are the Ghost OG about 3 days old,
> Also cut all the clones from the False teeth,Hickock,and Eagle scout and also picked up a female Tomahawk so im running a rat race now,Aero Vs Root riots to see who gets the big root balls first.I guarantee i wont have no issues again when i put these bitches in the back.
> ...


Og's and some Kushes can be like that. Many of the famed dank, crippy strains are hard to germinate, grow and flower. Also some of these hard to grow strains don't produce that much. From my understanding that is/was why cookies and crosses became popular because it was better for production. What do I know or remember lol.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

kds710 said:


> that's a beast of a plant love the resin tacos what strains that



Truth or Consequences
is @ Gu~ s pic not mine, just picked up some of that hippy


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> if you send me a 50 dollar gift card in the mail I cant go to walmart and redeem for 50 bucks cash at the service counter?


@Gu~ ran out of wall space to put the cash


----------



## typoerror (Nov 14, 2017)

Sure one or two pre paid cards is cool. But could you imagine Gu~ having to keep track of possibly hundreds of pre paid cards? Fuck that.

Or some douche bag sends empty cards?


----------



## higher self (Nov 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive been looking around and contemplating not even running these plants.Everything im seeing on the Pure Ghost OG is less them impressive.Either there is a bunch of shitty growers growing it or it just a lanky ugly ass plant.I wish i would have done more research before i bought them.Anyway i got all 5 to germinate and threw in a LVTK in there to give me 6.
> Not taking any more chances on fucked up bad luck so i made a mix out of pool shock to run in my buckets for the first couple weeks to keep all the Hydro herpes out till i know the system is clear of any bullshit.Also ordered 2 more PH pens so i dont get any more cross contamination between systems.Bad enough when 6 plants get the shit but than you have all your systems infected over something so stupid.Im over it.This should solve any future issues.
> Anyway here are the Ghost OG about 3 days old,
> Also cut all the clones from the False teeth,Hickock,and Eagle scout and also picked up a female Tomahawk so im running a rat race now,Aero Vs Root riots to see who gets the big root balls first.I guarantee i wont have no issues again when i put these bitches in the back.
> ...


Lol I showed how my Ghost cross looks. Lanky, viney & low yielding but I wont cull her because its fire smoke!! Give those a bit more time they may turn out just fine. A lot of Ghost OG plants that I've seen on the internet doesnt even look or grow like what I have.


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> if you send me a 50 dollar gift card in the mail I cant go to walmart and redeem for 50 bucks cash at the service counter?


Yes,but you will have to register each card I send ya...(visa gift cards for sure),net spend,few others..


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2017)

Any of you fellas ran bandit breath yet


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> Yes,but you will have to register each card I send ya...(visa gift cards for sure),net spend,few others..


wow that sucks giving these as gifts is a pain in the ass for someone to redeem for cash
. 

The Cola Card
so who wants to start a new finance company for weedies?


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 14, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> My last 2 orders from Greenpoint. Both arrived without issue and communication and customer service are outstanding! The first order came with two Lucky 7's, but I forgot to put it in the picture lol. Got some for the next couple years.
> View attachment 4042869 View attachment 4042870


Dude Greenpoint rolling papers? That's pretty fucking sweet


----------



## the gnome (Nov 14, 2017)

globalz said:


> Thought I'd give an update on my Eagle Scout Female.
> 
> Here we are 7 days after the One Node and Flip. She was previously only Leaf tucked.
> 
> ...





globalz said:


> Thought I'd give an update on my Eagle Scout Female.
> 
> Here we are 7 days after the One Node and Flip. She was previously only Leaf tucked.
> 
> ...


now that's going to be a great one! untopped and look at that branching


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

From lil seeds,comes lil seedlings...
 
Ghosts town f2..


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2017)

What did Gu name the pura vida x stardawg cross thanks in advance


genuity said:


> From lil seeds,comes lil seedlings...
> View attachment 4043006
> Ghosts town f2..


Man imma have to send you the 7 I️ have left fam. I️ can’t get the job done.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What did Gu name the pura vida x stardawg cross thanks in advance
> 
> Man imma have to send you the 7 I️ have left fam. I️ can’t get the job done.


Blizzard Breath


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Blizzard Breath


Thanks fam


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Blizzard Breath


Blizzard Bush*


----------



## globalz (Nov 14, 2017)

the gnome said:


> now that's going to be a great one! untopped and look at that branching


Thanks man, I'm really stocked on her aswell lover her structure


----------



## the gnome (Nov 14, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @Gu~ ran out of wall space to put the cash


build more walls.... LOL!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 14, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Blizzard Bush*


Touché


----------



## genuity (Nov 14, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> What did Gu name the pura vida x stardawg cross thanks in advance
> 
> Man imma have to send you the 7 I️ have left fam. I️ can’t get the job done.


No germ? Or just stalling after germ?


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 14, 2017)

Intheknow doesn’t work anymore?


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 14, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> Intheknow doesn’t work anymore?


Nope, I think it's probably because of the new 55% off Black Friday announcement.

But that brings up a question:
@Gu~ Will the discontinued seeds be included in the Black Friday 55% off sale (making them $17 a pack)?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2017)

yes


----------



## kds710 (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Truth or Consequences
> is @ Gu~ s pic not mine, just picked up some of that hippy


didn't realize it was the description pic for truth or consequences


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 14, 2017)

kds710 said:


> didn't realize it was the description pic for truth or consequences


its cool man, we all use the same vegetable, I can dig it...


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 14, 2017)

genuity said:


> No germ? Or just stalling after germ?


No germ period. These seeds are the tiniest of the tiny.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> its cool man, we all use the same vegetable, I can dig it...


So I'm getting ready to order Copper chem or raindance , for space reasons I can only run one for now, which one should I go with?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 14, 2017)

Black Gold
Hashy fingers and all.
   

This pheno has a citrus scent. I'm excited, because no other Stardawg cross, that I've grown, has smelled any different than varying degrees of chemmy funk. Even the other black golds smell stardawggy.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 14, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> So I'm getting ready to order Copper chem or raindance , for space reasons I can only run one for now, which one should I go with?



I picked up 2 paks of raindance ($17) over the weekend, 
word thru the grapevine is it was no fukin joke.




Mr.Head said:


> Man that Raindance is no fuckin joke. Easily double what I normally get from plants in these small home depot buckets. Rock hard nugs.
> 
> I had to chop it early because the bitch was suicidal and was taking others down with her. Her nugs were growing into other tree's and the weight was pulling the other plants down... no joke.
> Filled my rack to the point I had to destem and do a wet trim as it wouldn't have fit otherwise.
> I didn't get any plant shots as I was headed to bed when I realized everything was damn near touching the floor.





chemphlegm said:


> Told Ya !


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone know anything about Tall White from Cult Classics? Type 2 cannabis, eh? Sounds interesting if it truly has a more uniform cannabinoid profile instead of just favoring high THC content.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Nov 14, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I picked up 2 paks of raindance ($17) over the weekend,
> word thru the grapevine is it was no fukin joke.


How do you get Raindance for 17 bucks?


----------



## the gnome (Nov 15, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> How do you get Raindance for 17 bucks?


2 pks for $17, there was the 25% off sale and Gu has the best points system around 
I had over 1000 points saved so that knocked off $150


----------



## morgwar (Nov 15, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> So I'm getting ready to order Copper chem or raindance , for space reasons I can only run one for now, which one should I go with?


I haven't grown raindance but I can honestly say coppers a Sure Bet.
Great yield, exceptional flavor, taste, and potency. Plus its basically a chem4 bx and not a lot of phenos.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 15, 2017)

Am I as dumb as I feel right now? My order came out to such a low price it only requires a regular envelope..here I am with this printed out label how exactly am I supposed to "slap it on" ????


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Am I as dumb as I feel right now? My order came out to such a low price it only requires a regular envelope..here I am with this printed out label how exactly am I supposed to "slap it on" ????


I hit mine with spray glue, couldnt find a glue stick....post office dont like tape


----------



## kds710 (Nov 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I hit mine with spray glue, couldnt find a glue stick....post office dont like tape


Ok, I was thinking the same. Thanks bud


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 15, 2017)

Wednesday’s canopy.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 15, 2017)

Here's my two Copper Chems, getting ready to take off!


----------



## the gnome (Nov 15, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Am I as dumb as I feel right now? My order came out to such a low price it only requires a regular envelope..here I am with this printed out label how exactly am I supposed to "slap it on" ????


use the priority envelope with the clear front, there usually in the PO Lobby. 
using the GPS label you won't be charged the $6.75 listed on the front.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 15, 2017)

the gnome said:


> use the priority envelope with the clear front, there usually in the PO Lobby.
> using the GPS label you won't be charged the $6.75 listed on the front.


nah, when you're a cheapo like us and order a pack or two the instructions are to use 
a plain biz envelope and a different label is sent, for .46 cents



I've mailed postage paid cards/letters taped to a boxed cinder block to get a point across, just saying.....


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Wednesday’s canopy.View attachment 4043481


good job those look perfect


----------



## the gnome (Nov 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I've mailed postage paid cards/letters taped to a boxed cinder block


well...that'll work too 
Gu wouldn't forget that payment


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 15, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> good job those look perfect


Thank you


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 15, 2017)

Sweet you taking crypto! Looks like its time to use my points!


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 15, 2017)

This TK x Stardawg is starting to put on the frost! She has a creamy marshmallowy OG nose to her.


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 15, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you fellas ran bandit breath yet


I have bandit on day 55 flower atm


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 15, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Black Gold
> Hashy fingers and all.
> View attachment 4043264 View attachment 4043265 View attachment 4043266
> 
> This pheno has a citrus scent. I'm excited, because no other Stardawg cross, that I've grown, has smelled any different than varying degrees of chemmy funk. Even the other black golds smell stardawggy.


Try chinook whore has blown my mind in every way. Even brushing up on her blast you with tangerine delight funk


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 15, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> Try chinook whore has blown my mind in every way. Even brushing up on her blast you with tangerine delight funk


Can you tell me more about her like weeks to finish, yield and potency?
I wanted to run them once, but thought they might take a long time.


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 15, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I have bandit on day 55 flower atm


How was she in veg slow growth like ogkb or like stardawg.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How was she in veg slow growth like ogkb or like stardawg.


 yes, plz more info on the bandit breath


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> How was she in veg slow growth like ogkb or like stardawg.


Most vigorous plant in the garden, vegged like a champ, finished 4ft something. Honestly incredible.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 16, 2017)

Dynamite (75 days) and Black Gold (69 days) and seeded are hanging in my dark closet. Both have big buds with the DD more dense and shorter buds and branches. Lots of fuel and solvent aromas with the BG throwing in some lemon zest. BG more Sativa in expression but both are vigorous plants with decent size buds.

BG is fave with my friends and family. Not tried the DD yet but should do a test vape in a few days. Can't think of any real negatives on either.

Still hoping my last apparent female Purple Mountain Majesty doesn't throw nuts all over like 2 "sisters" did. The fourth was an early showing male. Virtually no preflowers as the plants just started flowering in most buds about the same time. The same time in hours, not days.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 16, 2017)

sent order yesterday
still not arrived
hope this is legit


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2017)

Popping 6 pioneer kush. Hopefully wanna find a nice bubba dom short and stocky pheno for running a sog. Also have a cookiewreck going in the soil as we speak.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 16, 2017)

Are the Greenpoint seeds @ THCFarmer legit? He has some crazy Polar bear crosses along with a few others.If someone can say "Yeah or Neah" will help me pull the trigger


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 16, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Are the Greenpoint seeds @ THCFarmer legit? He has some crazy Polar bear crosses along with a few others.If someone can say "Yeah or Neah" will help me pull the trigger


 NEAH

Oregon green seeds if you want some Polar Bear Crosses


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks.I wandered with those mixes still around and available. I think I am going to grab *Alien Stardawg/PBOG* and the *Black Lab/PBOG *from Oregon Green Seed to go along with the other 5 GP strains I have at the moment.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 16, 2017)

Any suggestion on flower time for the copper chem? From those with experience? The website says 70-77 days


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 16, 2017)

Those are Greenpoint seeds by no longer carrried by Greenpointseeds. polarbear crosses are old stock on THC farmer.


----------



## typoerror (Nov 16, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Those are Greenpoint seeds by no longer carrried by Greenpointseeds. polarbear crosses are old stock on THC farmer.


Actually, logic/thc farmer is a scam artist. He buys one round of seeds from the breeder and then he sells counterfeit seeds after the original stock runs out.

Do not buy from thc farmer.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Actually, logic/thc farmer is a scam artist. He buys one round of seeds from the breeder and then he sells counterfeit seeds after the original stock runs out.
> 
> Do not buy from thc farmer.


I wonder if he f2's the originals or does he just throw in whatever he's got laying around?

It's hard to believe that he gets away with it!


----------



## predd (Nov 16, 2017)

Just received my order Gu....think it took 5 or 6 days from me mailing the payment....good work man, I'll be sending some more business your way for black friday!


----------



## typoerror (Nov 16, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder if he f2's the originals or does he just throw in whatever he's got laying around?
> 
> It's hard to believe that he gets away with it!


They pump out seeds like it's no ones business in Europe. Spain especially. It's crazy easy to get bulk seeds for pennies.


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 17, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Can you tell me more about her like weeks to finish, yield and potency?
> I wanted to run them once, but thought they might take a long time.


Well I only ran one chinook, I'm in mid wk 8 while doc holiday and bandit are starting to finish chinook is still truckin. 
She yields great, stacks like it's her job. But I put one seed down and took what I got, is a bit big and the yield is worth it.

Yes most chinook well take a little longer but that's yield. Your plant can only be so fast and turn yield. Since chinook is a lil longer the yield shows. 
Potency can't be spoken for yet from myself... Tbh I can't see ANY of these not being good. Proof is in the puddin. Ppl can talk all they want but when your shit is turned down bc it's too good.... Well lol that says enough.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

Clearwater, 66 days omg the smell
rolled my first yesterday, very fun
rolled my second this morning, winning!


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

whats _that_ Clearwater Og smell described as 
@ Gu~ ?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 17, 2017)

All the menthol, spearmint, vanilla peat moss of OG, and all the coffee and cream, musky soilless of the bubba. What are you getting when you smell?

That Bubba Diagonal is some of the greatest smelling/ tasting weed on the planet.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Clearwater, 66 days omg the smell
> rolled my first yesterday, very fun
> rolled my second this morning, winning!
> 
> View attachment 4044376


Nice, mine is coming up on six weeks.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 17, 2017)

Is Oregon green seed legit?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> All the menthol, spearmint, vanilla peat moss of OG, and all the coffee and cream, musky soilless of the bubba. What are you getting when you smell?
> 
> That Bubba Diagonal is some of the greatest smelling/ tasting weed on the planet.


spearmint/menthol!! thats it in my #1's. you hve any other spearmint/menthol in stock my friend?
My #2's are screaming of vanilla/cream. 
my twigs arent even snapping yet and I cant keep away


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Is Oregon green seed legit?


yes


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 17, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> yes


Ty for the quick response, I was about to order but they don't ship internationally. Gonna have to see if I can figure something out.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 17, 2017)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Ty for the quick response, I was about to order but they don't ship internationally. Gonna have to see if I can figure something out.


Here we go. They ship international.
https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction
And they have 55% off everything at the moment.


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 17, 2017)

Think I'm going to need a bigger room


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 17, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Think I'm going to need a bigger room


We all need bigger rooms!


----------



## Top notch (Nov 17, 2017)

MistaRasta said:


> I hope so too. The bx was made with ghost og so I'm expecting some fire out of these beans if all goes to plan..Also have some GG4 x Stardawg I can't wait to pop.


Gg4xstardawg are phenomenal genetics have a look


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 17, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> We all need bigger rooms!


Not me. Every time i trim i think about scaling back.
Now if i had help, id take a warehouse


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 17, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Think I'm going to need a bigger room


Piggy


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 17, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Not me. Every time i trim i think about scaling back.
> Now if i had help, id take a warehouse


I hear you my friend. I go it alone also.

Finished my first Doc Holiday trim last night. Walking around the house sniffing my fingers like I'd been on a date. Man, that is a unique smell coming out of the jar! Can't really describe it since it's the first purple I'd grown since the Badlands a few runs back.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 17, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> Here we go. They ship international.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction
> And they have 55% off everything at the moment.


i thought the 55% off everything sale starts 23rd nov?


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 17, 2017)

Some purple badlands goodness happening !!

Day 21 of flowering.....how many days can i xpect ??


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 17, 2017)

hoping Day 56.
here is 1/2 mine day 30.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 17, 2017)

stardawgs favorite winter coat?
   
cookies & chem 
purple badlands
golden nugget


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 17, 2017)

durbanblue said:


> Here we go. They ship international.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collections/auction
> And they have 55% off everything at the moment.


I was under the impression it started on black friday?


----------



## EGrower (Nov 17, 2017)

Did a run of 3 raindance and 3 nightriders. 2/3 nightriders put out a lot of bananas which is unfortunate. The raindances were solid though no intersex issues. Out of a 10 pack I got 7 females and have yet to test 4 phenos. The phenos of raindance were all pretty killer. I photographed my favourite one along with an early finishing pheno that was already dried. Plant picture is day 74


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 17, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Some purple badlands goodness happening !!
> 
> Day 21 of flowering.....how many days can i xpect ??
> View attachment 4044614 View attachment 4044615 View attachment 4044616 View attachment 4044617


Mine were ready at 8 weeks, stunning at 10.

Super chunky, but I grow shorty's due to grow space limitations.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 17, 2017)

The PB is very good. Nice berry.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 18, 2017)

Tuff times trying to find something not sold out on the seed auction page. Gu knows how to give the people what they want.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 18, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Did a run of 3 raindance and 3 nightriders. 2/3 nightriders put out a lot of bananas which is unfortunate. The raindances were solid though no intersex issues. Out of a 10 pack I got 7 females and have yet to test 4 phenos. The phenos of raindance were all pretty killer. I photographed my favourite one along with an early finishing pheno that was already dried. Plant picture is day 74
> View attachment 4044657 View attachment 4044659


Looks beautiful, bummer about the Night Rider, so far mine have been stellar. They are six weeks in with no intersex issues.


----------



## EGrower (Nov 18, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looks beautiful, bummer about the Night Rider, so far mine have been stellar. They are six weeks in with no intersex issues. View attachment 4045038


got one more pheno to try hoping for the best! that looks killer!


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

feel golden nuggets lively and terps really come out sun grown.
heres a last cut ran by a friend in organic soil. Smells 100%


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

Indoor Finnel.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 18, 2017)

Clearwater Kush and Bodega Bubblegum. I can’t wait to harvest these gals.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 18, 2017)

EGrower said:


> Did a run of 3 raindance and 3 nightriders. 2/3 nightriders put out a lot of bananas which is unfortunate. The raindances were solid though no intersex issues. Out of a 10 pack I got 7 females and have yet to test 4 phenos. The phenos of raindance were all pretty killer. I photographed my favourite one along with an early finishing pheno that was already dried. Plant picture is day 74
> View attachment 4044657 View attachment 4044659


the irony. I had bad luck with raindance males so I bought a pack of night rider, damn! I still got faith though, i95xstardawg is worth the shot all day and if a pheno is good enough I usually don't even sweat a few nanners in late flower tbh. a lot of nanners however....


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

Lost a whole pack of Raindance just by switching to 80/20 perlite/coco from seed. Talk about bad luck. Lesson learned. Not for this guy.


Ever.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2017)

@kds710 & @BloomFielder , hit me up lets get another pack out to both of you for another shot.


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Lost a whole pack of Raindance just by switching to 80/20 perlite/coco from seed. Talk about bad luck. Lesson learned. Not for this guy.
> 
> 
> Ever.


Sounds like what happened to my Iron Horse pack.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2017)

What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2017)

Bandit Breath - Greenpoint Seeds
(OGKB x Stardawg)


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

Awh man @higherself trying to get a free pack too!!.jk

Thanks Gu~
Really appreciate that.
Was looking forward to seen what phenos i would end up with, as @chemplegm mentioned on this thread as some of the dopest smoke he ever smoked.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 18, 2017)

higher self said:


> Sounds like what happened to my Iron Horse pack.


I'm struggling with a similar dilemma at the moment as I'm having high losses from damping off. All 10 Snake Oil seeds sprouted and 4 had damped off by this morning.
My normal hydrogen peroxide treatment is not working and I tried Milstop (potassium bicarbonate) as a foliar spray last night and I will use Actinovate tonight and Cease tomorrow night.
Hopefully I do not lose everything.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


Gloseedbank? Average @70$. But some seeds differ.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

Forgot to mention that all my Raindance seeds sprouted with long tails and reached about 2 in. Before dying....friends and family are not very supporting & i will now be frowned upon this thanksgiving.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


 Did you get any purple vapor in ?


----------



## Derrick83 (Nov 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> @kds710 & @BloomFielder , hit me up lets get another pack out to both of you for another shot.


That's why I rock with you Gu!!!


----------



## the gnome (Nov 18, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Awh man @higherself trying to get a free pack too!!.jk
> 
> Thanks Gu~
> Really appreciate that.
> Was looking forward to seen what phenos i would end up with, as @chemplegm mentioned on this thread as some of the dopest smoke he ever smoked.


what strain are you talking about? raindance?


----------



## the gnome (Nov 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


$85 @Great Lakes


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

the gnome said:


> what strain are you talking about? raindance?


Yeah


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 18, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


Great Lakes carries them for 85 a pack.that' where I got my last ones before I ordered from greenpoint


----------



## the gnome (Nov 18, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Yeah


hot damn elmer, was hoping you'd say that
I have 2 pks sitting @ the PO right now


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Awh man @higherself trying to get a free pack too!!.jk
> 
> .


Im deadass lol. The seedlings looked weak from the start germing in paper towels but whatever man moving on I guess!!



Bakersfield said:


> I'm struggling with a similar dilemma at the moment as I'm having high losses from damping off. All 10 Snake Oil seeds sprouted and 4 had damped off by this morning.
> My normal hydrogen peroxide treatment is not working and I tried Milstop (potassium bicarbonate) as a foliar spray last night and I will use Actinovate tonight and Cease tomorrow night.
> Hopefully I do not lose everything.


I’m pretty much done popping seeds for awhile maybe next spring or summer. I have waaay to many strains vegging as is & I want to do multiple runs with what I have to dial things in. Its crazy because all my chucks are growing just fine smh.


----------



## dySSyd (Nov 19, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


80 bucks Neptune


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 19, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Lost a whole pack of Raindance just by switching to 80/20 perlite/coco from seed. Talk about bad luck. Lesson learned. Not for this guy.
> 
> 
> Ever.



coco sucked every single time I played. 
you could put the whole pack of Raindance buds in the same bag no worries.
I only found one tall and one short, both are stellar, both are fuely, the short one is
nothing more than pure roast beef, just the way I like it. 
I've said it before....I've spent thousands of dollars on near every TD chemline
and my first seed of Raindance caused me to end my TD trek for good. Hundreds of TD strains
that never expressed the roast beef, thats bullshit in a supposed chem line imo. Tits @ Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 19, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Awh man @higherself trying to get a free pack too!!.jk
> 
> Thanks Gu~
> Really appreciate that.
> Was looking forward to seen what phenos i would end up with, as @chemplegm mentioned on this thread as some of the dopest smoke he ever smoked.


not just that, but maybe THE best Chemdog D rep I've encountered.
the other is a spittin image of any legit '91 I've had with a double down effects packed on.
TD got the smells, GP got the smells, tastes, looks, health, and effects down pat


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 19, 2017)

How did I miss the $12 packs overnight


----------



## Top notch (Nov 19, 2017)

naiveCon said:


> Some purple badlands goodness happening !!
> 
> Day 21 of flowering.....how many days can i xpect ??
> View attachment 4044614 View attachment 4044615 View attachment 4044616 View attachment 4044617


Healthy looking farm man keep it up


----------



## Top notch (Nov 19, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I was under the impression it started on black friday?


It's been going on the last couple of weeks


----------



## hillbill (Nov 19, 2017)

"Sold Out" listings do not reflect the final auction price in the real world.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 19, 2017)

@ chemplegm coming thru with solid inf. always.
Thanks.
@ higher self didnt mean anything by it i respect your work & appreciate you.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 19, 2017)

55% off starts 11/24 but auction and other sale stuff is on now. Right now I must test vape some Dynamite Diesel to see what I think as it's a new one for me. Auto spell really is fucking up since I updated iPad last night!


----------



## higher self (Nov 19, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> @ chemplegm coming thru with solid inf. always.
> Thanks.
> @ higher self didnt mean anything by it i respect your work & appreciate you.


No worries, I didnt take offense at all lol! Appreciate you too!!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

Top notch said:


> It's been going on the last couple of weeks


55% off of everything or just the backward auction? I added something to the cart, went to checkout and it was still full price?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2017)

Auction week until Black Friday. 
The only thing is not included in auction week are strains with really really really low stock


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 19, 2017)

higher self said:


> No worries, I didnt take offense at all lol! Appreciate you too!!


That rocks hard, dude!!
As hard as these chinook and deputy nugs.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 19, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Any suggestion on flower time for the copper chem? From those with experience? The website says 70-77 days


I believe I took mine down at 75


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 19, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Auction week until Black Friday.
> The only thing is not included in auction week are strains with really really really low stock


Does this mean that all the stock will be filled again and then 55% off everything starting black friday or what? Sorry, but I'm still confused how this is working. I went to the site again and almost everything is sold out. I went to the fem section and there are currently 3 strains, and none are the ones I wanted.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 19, 2017)

Took one of the Night Riders out of the tent today. Super lemon bomb fuel stench. The other pheno has a very similar structure and stench, just a bit more stretch.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 19, 2017)

Trying to pick between the pies humble or jelly. What’s everyone’s opinion.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 19, 2017)

I'm eyeing the jellys for next beans I pop


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 19, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Trying to pick between the pies humble or jelly. What’s everyone’s opinion.


If the results are similar to those Night Riders, I would be interested in what you could do with the Jellies. 

Gorgeous plants man. Those are a future purchase for myself.


----------



## cindysid (Nov 19, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Trying to pick between the pies humble or jelly. What’s everyone’s opinion.


Jelly!!!


----------



## gritzz (Nov 19, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Any word on cult classics fumble?


Any word on cult classics latest fumble...been waiting on two orders from them for a couple weeks now,received A in route message with bogus tracking numbers...they copped to the big oops and said they'd do right soon...3for3 with them fumbling...1st time gu stepped up and hooked it up with some choice GPS packs...I just might need my credits back to jump on the black Friday deals at GPS...no biggie just curious if anyone else is going thru this...a1 topshelf customer service and fire/fuely bloodlines is here at GPS...no need to look any further...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 19, 2017)

@LubdaNugs Totally decent!


----------



## led2076 (Nov 19, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Any word on cult classics latest fumble...been waiting on two orders from them for a couple weeks now,received A in route message with bogus tracking numbers...they copped to the big oops and said they'd do right soon...3for3 with them fumbling...1st time gu stepped up and hooked it up with some choice GPS packs...I just might need my credits back to jump on the black Friday deals at GPS...no biggie just curious if anyone else is going thru this...a1 topshelf customer service and fire/fuely bloodlines is here at GPS...no need to look any further...



Gu got my order straightened out from a few weeks ago. I ended up with 2 extra packs after all was done.

Now with the cash only and an oops on my last order I am thinking maybe I am good on seeds now.

Will probably cash out my nugget rewards for a few GPS packs during the up coming sale.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 19, 2017)

Purple badlands @LubdaNugs.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 19, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Trying to pick between the pies humble or jelly. What’s everyone’s opinion.


no doubt both are going to be AAA+ across the board,
personally I'd do jelly pie. Ive done/have G-stomperBX2
get it if even in a cross.
one GS cross I ran, aloha grape stomper was the most aromatic plant Ive ever had,
terps from the 4ladies in a 6000w gro dominated the entire room full of plants.
the males from this cross had tons of capitate stalked trichomes, looked like a calyx 50 day in bloom.
never seen it like that before on any other male


----------



## Cellardwellar (Nov 19, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Purple badlands @LubdaNugs .
> View attachment 4045632
> 
> View attachment 4045633


That look like a stardawg pheno


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 19, 2017)

Cellardwellar said:


> That look like a stardawg pheno


In structure i believe your right.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 19, 2017)

Just opted for the Cult Classics Tall White and Greenpoint (fem) Half and Half at a steal of like 60 bucks with my mere $30 discount. Did anyone else have to wait awhile for the shipping label? It must be separate from the confirmation email, as I haven't received yet? I wish I would have added Blizzard Bush to my order it just sounds like a good one and very inexpensive (if still available).


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 20, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Just opted for the Cult Classics Tall White and Greenpoint (fem) Half and Half at a steal of like 60 bucks with my mere $30 discount. Did anyone else have to wait awhile for the shipping label? It must be separate from the confirmation email, as I haven't received yet? I wish I would have added Blizzard Bush to my order it just sounds like a good one and very inexpensive (if still available).


@Gu~ must generate it himself from my understanding. Hang in there. He is prompt.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2017)

One Black Gold gave just under 2 ounces which is a lot for my small plants grow style. Wonderful earthy, lemon and Skunk fuel. This plant will overcome weak carbon filters. Very strong and euphoric floaty high. Test vape going extremely well on this mountain!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> @Gu~ must generate it himself from my understanding. Hang in there. He is prompt.


Monday is a work day!


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 20, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> @Gu~ must generate it himself from my understanding. Hang in there. He is prompt.


I figured as much, but thanks for your response brother!

BTW - Edit, did receive promptly this morning as expected.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 20, 2017)

anyone grow the hickok haze or got some pics? my buddys look for some kind of haze


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 20, 2017)

Stand aside my peeps. I have unlocked gold level nugget status. Your seeds are mine.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 20, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone grow the hickok haze or got some pics? my buddys look for some kind of haze


@Heisengrow is the only guy I saw growing it. His hydro setup may have shit the bed tho I remember reading. 
And as gu stated, this is one of the strains showing a high male ratio in the seeds. 
Should be dank tho if you get a female. Tone the haziness down some


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2017)

copper chem day 40 - pheno 1 (having a hard time keeping em fed on the calmag)
  
Pheno 2


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 21, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Nope, I think it's probably because of the new 55% off Black Friday announcement.
> 
> But that brings up a question:
> @Gu~ Will the discontinued seeds be included in the Black Friday 55% off sale (making them $17 a pack)?


was going to grab some auction but i'm just going ot wait for a big black friday order.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 21, 2017)

is black gold still for sale or has that been discontinued?
i have some dynamite diesels week 6 can take some pics if anyones interested as well as a keeper pheno of hibernate


----------



## mackdx (Nov 21, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> i have some dynamite diesels week 6 can take some pics if anyones interested


Please do. I have a dynamite that's is a few weeks into flower and developing a gorgeous lemon fuel smell


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 21, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> copper chem day 40 - pheno 1 (having a hard time keeping em fed on the calmag)
> View attachment 4046240 View attachment 4046241
> Pheno 2
> View attachment 4046242 View attachment 4046245


looking good man!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> looking good man!


Thanks man. The smells have me so excited for harvest. Looks like I'll have a very Chemmy Christmas this year haha


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 21, 2017)

Black Friday Fresh Releases (all at 55% off)

_Greenpoint Seeds _**Black Friday Price $48.50*
BARNBURNER (Fire OG Kush x Stardawg)*NEW
BOOM TOWN (LVTK x Stardawg)*NEW
DYNAMITE DIESEL *Back In Stock

**Black Friday Price $18.89*
CALIFORNIA CANNON *Last Restock (Discontinued)
BLIZZARD BUSH *Last Restock (Discontinued)
MAVERICK *Last Restock (Discontinued)

_Dungeons Vault _**Black Friday Price $52.99*
CITRUS FARMER (Skunk Tangerine x OGKBxTahoe/GDP)
FOUL MOUTH (Dookies x OGKBxTahoe/GDP)
BRANDY WINE (Pink Champagne x OGKBxTahoe/GDP)
HUMBLE PIE (Cherry Pie x OGKBxTahoe/GDP)

_Cult Classics_
**Black Friday Price $106.99*
AGATHLAN

**Black Friday Price $48.50*
NURSE RATCHET
PURIFICATION
MOTHER'S LITTLE HELPER
UNIFICATION
JUPITER AND BEYOND
TALL WHITE
TRUTH AND CONSEQUENCES
COSMONAUT
DIRTY FANTASY
BULLET TRAIN
OLD DIRTY CHITRALI
SUPER SILVER SAGE
DIRTY GOO
SUNSET BLVD
DOC DIRTY
RIDE THE BOOGIE
KURPLSM
DIRTY SISTER
SILVER LINING
TOO BUKU
FILTHY FANTASY
CHEM Y CAL

**Black Friday Price $66.50*
DOC FOO *feminized
MISTY MOUNTAINS *feminized
ALT WHITE *feminized
GOLDEN FANTASY *feminized
ECHOES *feminized
SUNSET STRIP *feminized
FLASH MOB *feminized


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> _Greenpoint Seeds _**Black Friday Price $48.50*
> BARNBURNER (Fire OG Kush x Stardawg)*NEW
> BOOM TOWN (LVTK x Stardawg)*NEW
> DYNAMITE DIESEL *Back In Stock
> ...


So Blizzard Bush will be more expensive during the sale than it is currently? Or am I just overlooking something?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 21, 2017)

fixed


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Fresh Releases (all at 55% off)
> 
> _Greenpoint Seeds _**Black Friday Price $48.50*
> BARNBURNER (Fire OG Kush x Stardawg)*NEW
> ...


Is this just a one day sale.
Also is it a cash only transaction 
Peace


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 21, 2017)

Cash or money order, look on GPS website,its all there


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 21, 2017)

working on a credit card solution to be up by thanksgiving,


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> working on a credit card solution to be up by thanksgiving,


 that's what i like to hear man!


----------



## smashcity (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Fresh Releases (all at 55% off)
> 
> _Greenpoint Seeds _**Black Friday Price $48.50*
> BARNBURNER (Fire OG Kush x Stardawg)*NEW
> ...


glad to have another chance at the California cannon. I was eyeing them before they were discontinued but never got the chance to get them. I definitely won't miss out on this one.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Fresh Releases (all at 55% off)
> 
> _Greenpoint Seeds _**Black Friday Price $48.50*
> BARNBURNER (Fire OG Kush x Stardawg)*NEW
> ...


Does anyone need a spare kidney for a few grand? Haha


----------



## THT (Nov 21, 2017)

I just wanted to share my experience here and say that have been very impressed with Greenpoint so far. I purchased several discontinued strains - each came with 11 seeds and shipped very quickly (Colorado). Currently running purple mountain majesty, gunslinger, and hickok haze. Soil -12/12 from seed(need to keep them short) - 600w hps. About 30ish days into flower. Here are a few shots of the pmm -sorry for the shitty pics.


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> fixed


@Gu~ Cool, thanks!
Is Blizzard Bush (and other discontinued strains) getting 55% off? $18.89 is 50% off of $37.77; $17 is 55% off
Sorry to be annoying, but a change like that will greatly affect my upcoming order total, so I'm just trying to pin down specifics.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 22, 2017)

THT said:


> I just wanted to share my experience here and say that have been very impressed with Greenpoint so far. I purchased several discontinued strains - each came with 11 seeds and shipped very quickly (Colorado). Currently running purple mountain majesty, gunslinger, and hickok haze. Soil -12/12 from seed(need to keep them short) - 600w hps. About 30ish days into flower. Here are a few shots of the pmm -sorry for the shitty pics.
> 
> View attachment 4046588 View attachment 4046596 View attachment 4046597


Looks good brother, not bad for 'discount' seeds. That ~30 days into flower from pistil formation or initiation of stretch? It's been awhile since I have read into the 12/12 from seed.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 22, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> working on a credit card solution to be up by thanksgiving,


Will we be able to use the nuggets since they are going to be worthless after Jan 1?I finally got my self to silver and looks like the old system is geting scrapped/


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Will we be able to use the nuggets since they are going to be worthless after Jan 1?I finally got my self to silver and looks like the old system is geting scrapped/


Same... Bullet to head... I'm over the system. Sorry guys. It HAS benefit a 30$ and I think 75$ discount usually not able to b combined, for a little over a Bill.
The truth nothing needs provided, yes others do typically, but the service is in the puddin. I guess I'm just saying hey even though I don't like the system(even more shortly) I'm thankful for the effort. Very personally id rather get variety of seeds. But since it is how it is, nothing is wrong with opening my nugget points to see a full pack+ worth. Hearing it's getting worst after fiinnaly getting silver is death to my ears. That officially makes me not give a shit. I'll just ignore it all now, altogether instead of one in a while.
I like different things tried so AAA for effort . Same old grab and run biz plans are every where. Sooo nice for a change.

It actually was more like happy b day your silver. Now it's changing muahaha.BASTARD


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 22, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone grow the hickok haze or got some pics? my buddys look for some kind of haze


Have not done hickock but chinook is a yielder, tasty, potent and if her french hairy pits aren't enough then you ain't hazey.

I was very impressed by EVERY thing that made it up. So much as to being surprised by all.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 22, 2017)

stupid coupon expiry dates...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2017)

Nuggets work off sale prices but not with another cdiscount code. I'll have to get a pack of something to clean up mine as i have a few left. 55% off at Greenpoint and BOGO on Bodhi at that other place are a great opportunity to add some extra good genes to your garden!

My Black Gold is curing now and made a few seeds. I might have hit her a bit early with the pollen. But there are some so we will have F2s. 

I have a female Purple Mountain Majesty that is still showing all girl parts and flowering fast and strong. I started 4 and had 1 boy and 2 with nearly equal male and female parts. Just checked this one and it seems solid at 21 days.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 22, 2017)

Gu dropped some new seeds. Looks like the 92 Deadhead was the male in the crosses.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 22, 2017)

I think those are cult classics on Greenpoint site. Good crosses though


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I think those are cult classics on Greenpoint site. Good crosses though


My bad, they are Cult Classic seeds. A few sound very tasty. Anyone have an extra grand $$$$$ laying around?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2017)

Clearwater Kush, just like everything else from GPS, Is en fuego


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 22, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Clearwater Kush, just like everything else from GPS, is .View attachment 4046745View attachment 4046746 View attachment 4046747View attachment 4046748


Damn nice fam. She’s looking great. What’s her smell like


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum is starting to pack on the frost.


----------



## THT (Nov 22, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Looks good brother, not bad for 'discount' seeds. That ~30 days into flower from pistil formation or initiation of stretch? It's been awhile since I have read into the 12/12 from seed.


I have always sort of gauged it on when the pistils start to form, there is a clear move into flowering in the span of 3-5 days - at least in my experience. This one was lightly low stress trained just to see how it would respond.. none of these strains have been very branchy, perfect actually for my small space.


----------



## THT (Nov 22, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone grow the hickok haze or got some pics? my buddys look for some kind of haze


I have one going now - I am sorry I don't have a better pic of it, but I can say compared to the 'Haze' we used to get its very different. Keeping in mind I grow 12/12 from seeds - this plant has grown very well structured and very little branching. Its flowering slower than the Gunslinger and the Purple Mountain Majesty, and has noticeably less trichomes at this point, but the smell is great, not much like ghost train haze's smell, not so much like stardawg smell. somewhere bitter and in between. Of course I would recommend it at the price and for the quality.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn nice fam. She’s looking great. What’s her smell like


It’s a tough smell to pin down. Off of one I get a fruity pebbles lemony sort of smell. The one pictured has more of a burnt rubber smell with lemony undertones. They are both very frosty and uber dense. They also have the largest fan leaves I’ve ever seen.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Nov 22, 2017)

Tomahawk and hibernate anything to have?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 22, 2017)

Ace high or blizzards bush ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Tomahawk and hibernate anything to have?


Tomahawk for sure. Roll a fatty, and enjoy the show - first tune @ 3:00 in.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 22, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> Tomahawk for sure. Roll a fatty, and enjoy the show - first tune @ 3:00 in.


Wow, that brings me back. I still have one of those wanted posters somewhere.


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 22, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Ace high or blizzards bush ?


I guess it depends if you want a sativa or a hybrid.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

I popped the one bean I have of Clearwater Kush. So far the structure and genetics look great.


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 22, 2017)

Any updates on the credit card usage for upcoming sale? Oh and when are the rest of the sale strains going to get posted on site. Sale is just a day away
Peace


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 22, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Any updates on the credit card usage for upcoming sale? Oh and when are the rest of the sale strains going to get posted on site. Sale is just a day away
> Peace


Everything listed earlier will be up by the time the sale is live. No need to worry he may do them at the last minute, may need pics or descriptions etc..


----------



## morgwar (Nov 22, 2017)

Lots of new strains for every taste!
I'm gonna have to pick a few of them up, sale or not!
The new genetics are kick ass and the online sites filling out great.
Like it or not greenpoints hitting the big time and prices will go up as per capitalism. Just as long as the service remains and there are discounts for us blue collar bean warriors ill be a customer. Dead head has got my pocketbook burning.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 22, 2017)

im all over that barnburner


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 23, 2017)

I like the looks of the Ghost OG so far.Im not really seeing a lanky skinnified plant.Time will tell but so far i like it.I got 1 runt in there im not sure why its taking its time but it looks to be taking off the past day or so well see
 

Also finished my Rare Dankness Scotts OG so im happy to make room for some greenpoint.Pulled this under 630 watts 3x4 scrog.didnt weigh it wet but i know at least 1.4 easy.Most all of the colas were donkeys,


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Nov 23, 2017)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Ace high or blizzards bush ?


Both so very different with both being underrated strains


----------



## kds710 (Nov 23, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> What's the lowest price out there for DVG seeds? Anyone know?
> I want to make sure I can beat them, just got them in.


$60 doll hairs at the moment at greenline


----------



## kds710 (Nov 23, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Forgot to mention that all my Raindance seeds sprouted with long tails and reached about 2 in. Before dying....friends and family are not very supporting & i will now be frowned upon this thanksgiving.


I'm aware I'm being repetitive but the ones I popped were perfect, 10 out of 11 super healthy seedlings, pearly white taps. most vigor I've seen to date, root game like no other from water only. @Gu~ is coming through clutch, we're very fortunate. Wish I had a spare tent to do some chucking because with the vigor, structure and crazy loud smells that came off them I'd love to see what they'd bring to the table if the right girl got hit with some pollen from pretty much any one of them


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 23, 2017)

lolz @ NurseRatchet.That's what i call my SIL.i may have to pick that up because of that.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 23, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've read that greenpoint has a good skunk strain, anyone know which one it is? It must be "truth or consequences"? Or have any feedback? Only one review so it must be newer..


thats a fairly new GP offering, hardly in the mail yet... it is a good one btw.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 23, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've read that greenpoint has a good skunk strain, anyone know which one it is? It must be "truth or consequences"? Or have any feedback? Only one review so it must be newer..


truth or consequences is from cult classics but lots of these greenpoint strains have skunky profiles to be found although it may not say that in the strain description.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

Sometimes it seems that fuel smells morph into skunk and back during drying and cure. At least to my nose. Just realized I have no Greenpoint anything in the vape on-deck box. May have to grind some Dynamite Diesel or Black Gold that is curing. Tested both and they are of course heavy hitters with the Diesel leaning more to the Indica side and the Black Gold more to the Sativa. The Diesel had bigger buds all the way through 50 days or so but the Black Gold nearly doubled the Diesel weight at chop!


----------



## kds710 (Nov 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Sometimes it seems that fuel smells morph into skunk and back during drying and cure. At least to my nose. Just realized I have no Greenpoint anything in the vape on-deck box. May have to grind some Dynamite Diesel or Black Gold that is curing. Tested both and they are of course heavy hitters with the Diesel leaning more to the Indica side and the Black Gold more to the Sativa. The Diesel had bigger buds all the way through 50 days or so but the Black Gold nearly doubled the Diesel weight at chop!


do you have any dry bud pics of either? dying to find the perfect diesel cross, those 2 look like they throw some donkey colas


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

Pics not allowed here but they are both excellent and the BG is a fave in my circle. I have not been disappointed in anything from them I vaped. Did just have a couple hermed Purple Mountain Majesty just now. Only time from GP. Night Rider is really nice if any packs are left. I am in a rural area and don't get to tell all the individual characteristics of all the famous families of green. Unfriendly laws here!


----------



## higher self (Nov 23, 2017)

My California Cannon is looking really good & frosty but still little terps. I can smell the OG but its soo faint! Could grow this pheno without a carbon filter for sure lol. Has anyone ever ran these before. This pheno is church mouse weed, hope the smoke is decent at least because as of now not looking like a keeper going against my other OG’s. My chucks are kicking out some nice Irene dankness!


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 23, 2017)

Cookies & chem really stacking & frost overnight, stretched an abundant amount, flowered careless @ 6" and now 28" in week 5. She likes being left alone, and disregards signs of love.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 23, 2017)

A full pack of Moondance and six Blizzard Bush get the soak for 24 hours before soil.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 23, 2017)

Discontinue....one day only, @ Gu~
 Purple Badlands/


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I like the looks of the Ghost OG so far.Im not really seeing a lanky skinnified plant.Time will tell but so far i like it.I got 1 runt in there im not sure why its taking its time but it looks to be taking off the past day or so well see
> View attachment 4046980
> 
> Also finished my Rare Dankness Scotts OG so im happy to make room for some greenpoint.Pulled this under 630 watts 3x4 scrog.didnt weigh it wet but i know at least 1.4 easy.Most all of the colas were donkeys,
> ...


Nice pic of someone else's gear! 

Looks great though and i don't want to come across as salty, but I've never seen you post over in the RD thread. https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/. It ain't as lively over there, but that's what happens when the new guy keeps introducing fire, while RD and some others introduce new gear, like once every few years and then make their gear unobtainable in domestic seed banks.
Companies that "Rest On Their Laurels" will eventually fade away, in this industry. 

Greenpoint is truly on point with the green. How's that for nutswinging?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Pics not allowed here but they are both excellent and the BG is a fave in my circle. I have not been disappointed in anything from them I vaped. Did just have a couple hermed Purple Mountain Majesty just now. Only time from GP. Night Rider is really nice if any packs are left. I am in a rural area and don't get to tell all the individual characteristics of all the famous families of green. Unfriendly laws here!


How can "they" track your picture posting if you remove all the property's of the pictures before posting ?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> How can "they" track your picture posting if you remove all the property's of the pictures before posting ?


It's his code, living in a non legal state.
I never took a picture of my plants until the invention of digital cameras and never posted one until my state officially legalized, so I can relate.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

I am old enough to barely be tech savvy enough to check my email and could easily post a pic wi5h my address and gps (another mystery) by mistake, I’m also paranoid enough to be twice as careful as a starting point. I even lurked here for years before I posted at all. Safety first!


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice pic of someone else's gear!
> 
> Looks great though and i don't want to come across as salty, but I've never seen you post over in the RD thread. https://www.rollitup.org/t/rare-dankness-rd-genetics.509817/. It ain't as lively over there, but that's what happens when the new guy keeps introducing fire, while RD and some others introduce new gear, like once every few years and then make their gear unobtainable in domestic seed banks.
> Companies that "Rest On Their Laurels" will eventually fade away, in this industry.
> ...


I didn't even know Rd ha a thread here.I knew icmag had one but I don' go over there at all no more


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I didn't even know Rd ha a thread here.I knew icmag had one but I don' go over there at all no more


It's cool brother and once again I'll say that that's some nice work.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

Hell, I may be too paranoid but the voices tell me to be very afraid.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 23, 2017)

Let em know it was Bloomfielder, they'll know where to find me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Hell, I may be too paranoid but the voices tell me to be very afraid.


I'm a victim of the war on weed and wished I 
would have listened to those voices in my head 
a bit more.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm a victim of the war on weed and wished I
> would have listened to those voices in my head
> a bit more.


I wish more on here would share so others can learn from the mistakes. I wasn't digging into ones reasoning just thought there was a specific reason.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving!
Eat up and prepare for Black Friday sales!
@ least Greenpoint sales start at 10 pm for me.
I won't have to stay up past my bedtime.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 23, 2017)

Damn, this Black Gold is face rush tuff! Glad I got some while 5hey existed and gladder I have some F2s and gladder I have 3 seeds left! Tastes thick fuel oil and rich topsoil and something real sour like beer barf or barph! Smells bad and good and I wanna roll in it. Scatters thoughts and still distorts time, almost a trademark! Got some getting a few minutes of air on a pie plate and the house is stinkin. More high [email protected] stone and very strong. Same as always!

Strange symbols are appearing in my text that I am not trying to make. Is it the damn voices?


----------



## Poidawg808 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy Thanksgiving all
Wheres the best place to acquire some Bodhi dank at?. Is there a US seed bank to get some?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 23, 2017)

Poidawg808 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving all
> Wheres the best place to acquire some Bodhi dank at?. Is there a US seed bank to get some?


Hey poidawg, howzit? I'm guessing you meant to post this question in the Bodhi Seeds thread, yeah? There's a sale going on starting Monday at Great Lakes Genetics. You can check out the last few pages of the Bodhi thread for details. Greenpoint has a great Black Friday sale going on too, just FYI


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 23, 2017)

It's my understanding even if you turn geotagging off, you shouldn't post pictures from your phone. Somehow it still has a connection to your phone, which can be searched for. This is what I read atleast. That's why it's smart to buy a camera of some sort that doesn't have that connection to a phone. 
Better safe than sorry if you're in a non legal location


----------



## greencropper (Nov 23, 2017)

only 4hrs to go...


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

greencropper said:


> only 4hrs to go...
> View attachment 4047325


Waiting patiently.....
Thanks a lot @ChaosHunter . You just had to tell me about GPS didn't you?
You know my present & upcoming purchases are 100% your fault right? At least thats what I'm telling the wife


----------



## greencropper (Nov 23, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Waiting patiently.....
> Thanks a lot @ChaosHunter . You just had to tell me about GPS didn't you?
> You know my present & upcoming purchases are 100% your fault right? At least thats what I'm telling the wife


hehehe...im only along for the ride, just waiting to see what comes up, trying not to buy anything either, yes famous last words...


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 23, 2017)

1 am for me....but i'll have a peek i never seen even one seedbank have even close to a good of a black friday sale.Actually Gu~ has the best deals all year long


----------



## typoerror (Nov 23, 2017)

Purple badlands + chem dd x rhs + chem dd x pbog diamonds and terps
 

Terp juice is still forming crystals
 

This stuff is insanely good!

Happy Danksgiving!


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> It's cool brother and once again I'll say that that's some nice work.


I doubt i will buy any more RD.I see Scott gives 0 fucks about his US customers.I have been researching a little bit and also see him and his MS. also Give 0 Fucks about there long time US customers.no kind of forum support or email support.Guess thats what happens when you hit the big time.Ms. RD was last here back in 2014.pretty shitty.
Ill stick with Greenpoint for now.I almost want to go out and take a big dump on my Scotts OG mom.


----------



## gritzz (Nov 23, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> working on a credit card solution to be up by thanksgiving,


Where's the boomtown?? Did you get the credit/debit payments going??


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 23, 2017)

Are cc back?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Are cc back?


just placed order said cash only


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 24, 2017)

I tried my hardest to get CC processing back up before the sale.
Working with them right now to get CC in place as soon as possible.

Literally had my last piece of turkey and I was like "wake me up in 5 hours". 
I've got a long night ahead of me. 

Moondance and Gunslinger already gone for good.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

Ha..Filled my cart and went to check out and the _only_ thing I really wanted out of 4 packs was sold out before I could check out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I doubt i will buy any more RD.I see Scott gives 0 fucks about his US customers.I have been researching a little bit and also see him and his MS. also Give 0 Fucks about there long time US customers.no kind of forum support or email support.Guess thats what happens when you hit the big time.Ms. RD was last here back in 2014.pretty shitty.
> Ill stick with Greenpoint for now.I almost want to go out and take a big dump on my Scotts OG mom.


If you love it keep it breed it. 
I don't know what kind of people the RD family is but they did play their part in breeding some fire genetics. 
Maybe their working behind the scenes creating the next big big.

I do know that I'm done buying seeds for the year!
4 packs of AWESOME, for under $200 
Thanks @Gu~ For the sweet sales!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 24, 2017)

oh man i missed tombstone didn't see it while i was searching, sold out now. unfortunate but appreciate the sales. got some great packs for cheap.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> If you love it keep it breed it.
> I don't know what kind of people the RD family is but they did play their part in breeding some fire genetics.
> Maybe their working behind the scenes creating the next big big.
> 
> ...


Naw man i got standards.Im only gonna support a company or breeder who gives a shit about the people who put them on the map.Its obvious RD is incorporated to turn dollar bills and not give a fiddlers fuck to check in with the people who made 400 page threads about there stuff to begin with.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw man i got standards.Im only gonna support a company or breeder who gives a shit about the people who put them on the map.Its obvious RD is incorporated to turn dollar bills and not give a fiddlers fuck to check in with the people who made 400 page threads about there stuff to begin with.


Sorry you didn't get what you ordered. I had Gunslinger sniped out of my basket.
Got 2 @ jelly pie, 1 @ TNT, and 1 @ Sundance kid. I was checked out 3 minutes after the countdown started but I noticed it had already begun 4 minutes earlier when I logged in.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ha..Filled my cart and went to check out and the _only_ thing I really wanted out of 4 packs was sold out before I could check out.


Same thing happened to me with Gunslinger . Oh well things happen, just gotta keep movin'.


Heisengrow said:


> Once again I had Dirty Sister and Alt White in my cart 2 minutes before checkout and within 30 seconds they were gone.redeemed my nuggets and only 97 dollars went towards 2 packs of barn burner when i had 150 off.So thats all i got.Im fukin over this Bullshit.Ive spent over 500 dollars on seeds and finally got silver and ended up with two dumbass packs of some shit i wanted last.Now i only have 1 Gold Nugget.Also got ripped on a pack of Lucky 7's i never got on my last order and have to wait till febuary to get them.Im over greenpoint.FUCK GU and FUCK Greenpoint.Keep your gold nuggets and your fucking seeds.Dont mail me SHIT.I'll just start using GLG and SHN and just order and get what the fuck i order.Tried to be cool about this whole fiasco and hope there was some good in all of this.ALSO got ripped on my Birthday Nuggets.Didnt get a Dragons Dump of shit for my birthday.Ill go back to growing in Dirt before i ever sprout another fuking Greenpoint seed.
> 
> Fuck this shit
> View attachment 4047416


Mine went through fine for the entire discount. Maybe message GU and see if he can fix it?


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 24, 2017)

Got my order, everything in my basket except for the moon dance and I didn't know it was already sold out before the sale started.

Also got a 10% discount with the code on on top of black friday sale price.

I have no complaints other than not being able to use CC...


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Got my order, everything in my basket except for the moon dance and I didn't know it was already sold out before the sale started.
> 
> Also got a 10% discount with the code on on top of black friday sale price.
> 
> I have no complaints other than not being able to use CC...


That's one helluva order psychadelibud. I like your style!


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's one helluva order psychadelibud. I like your style!


Haha... Right??

Now it is time to head over to the attitude and James bean. Maybe the dank team r SHN.

I have plenty more tonight. I'm looking at between 1,200 to 1,600 dollar orders total. But then again, I guess I could say that I don't shop for seeds often!


----------



## thump easy (Nov 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> And intheknow MY ASS.people who follow this thread and help promote his gear should at least get a hour heads up on these sales.WE DONT GET DICK.he announces that shit to the world and all them instagram fucks get the jump on his shit so we all can sit here and get the scraps and continue to come here to this thread and post all these awesome pictures and praise glory to his genetics.FUCK that.Only thing else ill post here is if his shit goes banana city or some fucked up mutants or stringy ass ditch weed.


I think that bananas happens to every breeder I buy and grow and it happens I usto get upset but now I just sit back and watch


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone know what's up over on James Bean?? Try to add anything to the cart and it just goes to a page that says online orders cannot be processed at the moment. Email us for ordering information. Then on the Green Friday special note it says that no emails will be answered until Monday? How the hell are you suppose to order?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Haha... Right??
> 
> Now it is time to head over to the attitude and James bean. Maybe the dank team r SHN.
> 
> I have plenty more tonight. I'm looking at between 1,200 to 1,600 dollar orders total. But then again, I guess I could say that I don't shop for seeds often!


I've got more seeds coming in the next few days.
Mamiko Seeds - Chem Cookies. 11 packs left over @ OES These are HOT! GET EM IF YOU CAN!!
Red Eyed Genetics- Emerald City Cookies, Dawg Lb, Swap Meet Louie, Cannon Beach Cookies and free packs of Tree Spirit and Locktite.
I feel truly blessed, best year for fire!


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 24, 2017)

Im gonna take the high road and i deleted my post.Thats what my mama would have wanted me to do.Youll have a good one.Sorry to anyone i might have offended.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2017)

Picked up jelly pie and citrus farmer! $32 for both lol with $75 off coupon... thanks gu!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Im gonna take the high road and i deleted my post.Thats what my mama would have wanted me to do.Youll have a good one.Sorry to anyone i might have offended.


Smoke a J and chill. 
I just so happen to have an extra pack of Lucky 7's that I got for free.
I can send them back to Greenpoint and he can send them to you. If he'll take em back? Otherwise, it can still be arranged.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ace High x1
Bodega Bubblegum x1
Evergreen x2
Night Rider x1
Sundance Kid x1

Have most of these already, so not much is new lol, but wanted double packs for later. $20 shipped for everything with my $150 off coupon! Best black Friday every.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Smoke a J and chill.
> I just so happen to have an extra pack of Lucky 7's that I got for free.
> I can send them back to Greenpoint and he can send them to you. If he'll take em back? Otherwise, it can still be arranged.


I appreciate the offer man but im just gonna forget about nuggets and sales and all this BS.Gu made a good point and said i should have grabbed them before the sale.I had 150 worth of nuggets,At least i would have got the 10 pack of fems of Dirty Sister.I should have just got them right off the rip.Maybe the Barn burner will be good.Not gonna stress no more.Its Thanksgiving.When i see a pack for now on im just gonna fucking buy it.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Ace High x1
> Bodega Bubblegum x1
> Evergreen x2
> Night Rider x1
> ...


That wasn't supposed to post in here hahaha, but ima leave it because it feels right.


----------



## predd (Nov 24, 2017)

Picked up 
DVG
Citrus farmer f2
foul breath
GP
Jelly pie
Sundance kid
Got my order in 2 mins after the sale started....180 delivered, feels like great value!...I'm pumped!Thinking jelly pie will get popped first


----------



## predd (Nov 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Smoke a J and chill.
> I just so happen to have an extra pack of Lucky 7's that I got for free.
> I can send them back to Greenpoint and he can send them to you. If he'll take em back? Otherwise, it can still be arranged.


That's really a beautiful gesture, mad props man.....love this community!


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)

love the gold nuggets


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 24, 2017)

Love the sale and nuggets @Gu~ thanks again.


----------



## higher self (Nov 24, 2017)

Deals!!  Im still “broke” & need to buy more COB’s or boards for lighting lol!! Glad yall getting some good deals though!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2017)

Took it easy, got a pack of Jelly Pie. They are exactly what I wanted. I thought about getting a pack of Cosmonaut, but I have too many packs and crosses waiting for space. I also got a pack of Snake Oil earlier this week on auction.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2017)

Cackleberry


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


Holy shit that thing is caked..


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm stealing that.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Nov 24, 2017)

Just snagged my first pack of GP. Thanks for the sale Gu.

Anyone have pictures of the i95 x stardawg? Should be an insane variety I've heard great things about the i95.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 24, 2017)

Well in spite of being nearly broke and after just purchasing a couple of packs a few days ago (that are of course cheaper now but I wasn't sure if the stock would hold throughout Black Friday sales), I opted for Blizzard Bush which I've really wanted and Purple Outlaw because it was a freaking steal at $17. Both packs for under 40 bucks with no nuggets or anything, just simply cannot argue with that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2017)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Just snagged my first pack of GP. Thanks for the sale Gu.
> 
> Anyone have pictures of the i95 x stardawg? Should be an insane variety I've heard great things about the i95.


Just under 7 weeks from the flip.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


Thanks for the pics dude I've been waiting on some one to run those. Ill pop em asap!


----------



## morgwar (Nov 24, 2017)

*Order summary*



 Truth or Consequences × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$53.00




 Full Moon Fever × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds
$48.50




 Pioneer Kush × 1
Premium Collectors Pack: 10 Seeds

@Gu~ I left a note for bitcoin purchase if its okay? If not ill send cash.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2017)

morgwar said:


> *Order summary*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes accepting btc?


----------



## ray098 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


Looks great how many packs did you pop to find that


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 24, 2017)

How are you guys keeping your seeds viable?


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 24, 2017)

@Gu~ are you planning on having anymore sales before you reset the Gold Nugget program?


----------



## morgwar (Nov 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Hes accepting btc?


He said so a few pages back not sure if its changed. He said put a note in the note to seller box when checking out. 
I prefer bitcoin because its a bit harder to track than credit cards.also because I've made some decent profit off the last two upswing.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

I didnt get the "Echoes" I wanted due to cart snipers, but I still made a purchase of "Ace Hi" and "California Cannon".
First non-fem beans I've bought in over 2 yrs lol.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Hes accepting btc?


Yes


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 24, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Yes


Well i sent him a msg hopefully he can that way its easy for me!


----------



## the gnome (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


oh yeah zamuda, bad to the bone on that babe 
can't say Ive seen any other grow/pics of cackleberry
I wonder if that's the norm for the one?
how many did you pop to get that resin factory


----------



## morgwar (Nov 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> ...ordered some copper chem a few hours ago, my first GP purchase. Anyone grow it?


I'm a broken record with copper. You can't lose with it! Iook at the genetics its chem4 x (chem4/chemd bx3) anyway it fits its description perfectly on the page. You can. find or build a chem 4 male with it no problem. And as per the product description gu intended it for breeding.
Or if your just looking for a quality grow with GREAT yield, flavorful and uber potent, its imho the perfect chem.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> How are you guys keeping your seeds viable?


I have a mini mini fridge on my dresser


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 24, 2017)

sent my payment in today, do you need any info or am i good to go?


----------



## cindysid (Nov 24, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> How are you guys keeping your seeds viable?


I keep mine in a dedicated fridge (doesn't get opened much), and seeds last for at least 7 years.


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 24, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> How are you guys keeping your seeds viable?


A sealed, opaque Tupperware container with some silica gel added (to absorb any moisture), stored in the very back of the fridge.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> How are you guys keeping your seeds viable?


I'm not a good example as I store mine in a drawer in my art desk and 6 years hasn't changed anything on my oldest ones that germed at 100% last go.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)

the gnome said:


> oh yeah zamuda, bad to the bone on that babe
> can't say Ive seen any other grow/pics of cackleberry
> I wonder if that's the norm for the one?
> how many did you pop to get that resin factory


Cackleberry


----------



## cindysid (Nov 24, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Cackleberry
> View attachment 4047646 View attachment 4047647 View attachment 4047648 View attachment 4047649


Sure glad I got a pack!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 24, 2017)

Any pics or grows of Lucky 7's, Sundance Kid, Orange Blossom Special, and Sky Dweller would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 24, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Looks great how many packs did you pop to find that


That was 1 of 3 seeds. 1 other female i can post too.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry





Bob Zmuda said:


> That was 1 of 3 seeds. 1 other female i can post too.


Damn Bob, I didnt know you were killin it like that. Impressive flowers.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 24, 2017)

Tombstone around Day 30 outdoor


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

I wonder how many Cackleberry are going to sell after these recent picture posts haha


----------



## predd (Nov 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I wonder how many Cackleberry are going to sell after these recent picture posts haha


I was thinking the exact same thing lol....sales will pick up on that strain after those fire pics....even more impressive is it was off 3 seeds!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

Just dropped _another_ order for the Cackleberry haha. Im stupid and keep placing seperate orders every day and paying seperate shipping on every one of them. OK.....now I'm done buying seeds lol


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 24, 2017)

me too @HydroRed, me too.


----------



## ray098 (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That was 1 of 3 seeds. 1 other female i can post too.


I would love to see your other female


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 24, 2017)

That cackleberry was my last gp pack in line. I never ever EVER expected anything like THAT!

Also jelly pie. I have a clone keeper with .5 inch node spacing from the dirt to the tip! It's the tightest node I ever seen EVEN online. Like holy friggin grail!
Hey Get some pie  I can't believe it every time I look. Like what hell now THAT is density.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 24, 2017)

I got a pack of cackleberry and 2 packs of Chinook Haze to run still. So many choices. Nothing I buy ever gets grown. Bc I buy them when I'm in the middle of a run. And I say I'll pop after this run. And find something else I forgot about in the collection and pip them instead.

Edit: first world white boy problems.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 24, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> That was 1 of 3 seeds. 1 other female i can post too.


Did the other one get as dark in color?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 24, 2017)

The cackle I be smokin is pure cherry. Very good.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 24, 2017)

Ordered a pack of DVG *Citrus Farmer* and then Gu's *Butch Cassidy*, *Maverick* and *California Cannon* this morning. These will go along with my *Blizzard Bush*,*Chinook*,*Gunslinger* and *Purple Mt Majesty* I ordered a few weeks back. No need for seeds until GLG has their anniversary sell will grab a few Bodhi packs while it is BOGO free.


----------



## THT (Nov 24, 2017)

Hickok haze


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 24, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok haze
> View attachment 4047870


How many days of flowering....looks good


----------



## THT (Nov 24, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> How many days of flowering....looks good


About 32ish days, and thank you


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 25, 2017)

Gu remember this one white master kush hit with that stardawg


----------



## kds710 (Nov 25, 2017)

so glad I have a pack of Cackleberry...holy shit


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

Clearwater Kush, my #2 phenotype is more complex than the #1 I thought was unique(spearmint, fuel, etc)
Add strong ammonia and gasoline to it and #2 takes the win. 
So much so she's beaten Topdawg's Super City and mr. Nice Medicine Man out of the race, for almost a 100% @ Gu~ medical garden right here folks!
I'm thinking now that I'm almost 100%'er I should also be growing 100% of greenpointseeds offerings too......
(my only outsider is my beloved Commerce City Kush by Rare Dankness.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hope no1 slept on GU's crazy sale. I had to grab Citrus Farmer as well as Night Rider, Butch Cassidy, Cali Cannon for $17 each I also stole Boom Town for $17. Debated between Jelly pie, Humble pie and Sundance Kid. Went with Sundance since I never had sherbet before. Thanks to the Gold Nuggets it all cost $25...freakin epic.


----------



## Lite (Nov 25, 2017)

I saw the deal, I just wasn't comfortable sending cash or blank money order. Mail gets "lost" a lot here... I've had credit cards activated and used before I ever received them. 

I wish they would figure out easier ways to pay.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 25, 2017)

Lite said:


> I saw the deal, I just wasn't comfortable sending cash or blank money order. Mail gets "lost" a lot here... I've had credit cards activated and used before I ever received them.
> 
> I wish they would figure out easier ways to pay.


LOL there was a time when the only way to get seeds was $$ or MO and it wasn't that long ago


----------



## Lite (Nov 25, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> LOL there was a time when the only way to get seeds was $$ or MO and it wasn't that long ago


Old guys always gave me special seeds they had been savin. That and I found a few bag seeds that werent hermies and cloned the crap out of them. Otherwise, I used attitude before they blocked credit cards, and ILGM for my first grow (oops)

Just ordered some diesels from growers choice seeds... we'll see how that goes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 25, 2017)

ive never worried about sending cash,but thats just me.i know putting my faith in the usps might be silly,but ive always sent priority mail and never had an issue.my first seed purchase was to hemp depot 10+ years back.they hid the seeds in chopped up,hollow q-tip tubes wrapped inside of a real estate card lol.caramella,indian haze and chimera's C+ were my picks.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 25, 2017)

I remember sending Gypsy almost $700 cash for Rez and BOG seeds. Never once had a problem, tho I do use MO now lol


----------



## mathias420 (Nov 25, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Tombstone around Day 30 outdoor
> View attachment 4047692


i am growing Tombstone also, what smells did you pull from your pack?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

Spent 6k+ overseas over the years first time I sent cash was for @ Gu ~ Black Gold from another seller, gu was done with her i think and Neptune rocked it for me.
Next time was again to greenpoint for some must have recently. all worked out well both times. I will send him cash this way maybe every time if he bonus' me for the bump


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2017)

Lite said:


> I saw the deal, I just wasn't comfortable sending cash or blank money order. Mail gets "lost" a lot here... I've had credit cards activated and used before I ever received them.
> 
> I wish they would figure out easier ways to pay.


I wouldn't worry too much about sending cash. I've sent cash multiple times between BOG himself, Greenpoint, ILGM, Seedsman, AWB and more. If you send it in the US, use a small priority mail flat rate box or 12"x9" flat rate envelope. Its insured and tracked. If across the pond, send it Royal mail registered. Then theres no wondering where it is, or if it made it. If it disappears, then make a claim through the USPS insurance for a refund.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 25, 2017)

Clearwater Kush finishing. 
Ammonia, 
poured over a burning tire 
in a spearmint garden 
while sipping a Mohito
first thing in the morning, 
yeah, thats it.
this is a bad ass hybrid Grade A I almost missed. be loved long time


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 25, 2017)

mathias420 said:


> i am growing Tombstone also, what smells did you pull from your pack?


The one in the pic smells a lot like how the TK does in early flower, kind of a marshmallow OG funk.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 25, 2017)

Lite said:


> I saw the deal, I just wasn't comfortable sending cash or blank money order. Mail gets "lost" a lot here... I've had credit cards activated and used before I ever received them.
> 
> I wish they would figure out easier ways to pay.


Gu seems to be one of the more standup and responsive banks on here. For the price i got all my seeds for i'll risk sending cash and not stress about it


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 26, 2017)

Wrap your money in aluminum foil if you are worried. GU is upright and wont jack you for your seed money.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Clearwater Kush, my #2 phenotype is more complex than the #1 I thought was unique(spearmint, fuel, etc)
> Add strong ammonia and gasoline to it and #2 takes the win.
> So much so she's beaten Topdawg's Super City and mr. Nice Medicine Man out of the race, for almost a 100% @ Gu~ medical garden right here folks!
> I'm thinking now that I'm almost 100%'er I should also be growing 100% of greenpointseeds offerings too......
> (my only outsider is my beloved Commerce City Kush by Rare Dankness.


out of the race as in replacing? or referring to this flower cycle alone? says a lot about the Clearwater considering how high you hold the super city and med man - pretty much the kind of review that convinces me on certain packs


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 26, 2017)

It was also stated that he now accepts bitcoin so if you're worried about sending a physical payment in that would be the next best option until CC payments are working again.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Clearwater Kush finishing.
> Ammonia,
> poured over a burning tire
> in a spearmint garden
> ...


It looks stellar. I’m regretting not taking clones of my two, I might try and reveg them. I have three seeds left if that doesn’t work.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> It looks stellar. I’m regretting not taking clones of my two, I might try and reveg them. I have three seeds left if that doesn’t work.


I had only one bean of the CWK I just popped. If it's killer I may try to pollinate it to itself to keep the line.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> It looks stellar. I’m regretting not taking clones of my two, I might try and reveg them. I have three seeds left if that doesn’t work.


You can clone a flowering plant too you just have to reveg the clone once it roots


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> out of the race as in replacing? or referring to this flower cycle alone? says a lot about the Clearwater considering how high you hold the super city and med man - pretty much the kind of review that convinces me on certain packs


I have some vegging @shorelineOG plants going right now, specifically shorelineog and roadkillmasters also in flower, I'll keep these around for near a year before i make any final judgment and they'll be graded fairly. 

I culled the vegging super City's and Medicine Man's but I'll harvest all that are in flower. Both are superior selections, top ten in everyone(I know) list. I even ended the MMxRaindance project!. I do have living records of SC and MM in little test tubes on a shelf with the rest just in case.
if Clearwater(as in @ Gu~) is available somewhere I'd snatch it up quick. I got two seeds, two different fems, and wow.
Next up is Shaq Candy and Snake Oil...pretty soon

so many strains too many laws


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> You can clone a flowering plant too you just have to reveg the clone once it roots


I did that with another plant from this run, but I’m limited on space. Need more space and less stuff.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 26, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> You can clone a flowering plant too you just have to reveg the clone once it roots


i cloned a 3 week flower plant recently. Rooted fine, but it's been like 3 weeks veg and still looking weird and not fully transitioned into veg.
i have another thats week 7 not sure if it will be worth the reveg effort.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 26, 2017)

CWK who was the breeder ? Anyone know ?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 26, 2017)

13 out of 13 Knight Riders cracked dirt (direct sow). compared to my 7/7 crocket tangie and 7/12 Archie Dosi #22


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 26, 2017)

Wasn't Clearwater Kush in the 92' Florida series, i believe bred by @Gu?
Sorry can't remember , do remember missing out on that sale, along with Shaq Candy.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 26, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Wasn't Clearwater Kush in the 92' Florida series, i believe bred by @Gu?
> Sorry can't remember , do remember missing out on that sale, along with Shaq Candy.


It was the Florda series but I wasn't sure if Gu was the GPS was the breeder. I thought the only crosses by Gu were with stardawg ? 

I also have a pack of Red headed Bubba RHSx pre 98 Bubba. I'm not sure who was the breeder for those ether?


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 26, 2017)

Was hit by Stardawg wasn't it?? At least thought it was. The cross I'm thinking is complete guess and correct me if I'm wrong, Florida Og x Face off bx1 bred by Archive then Stardawg added by Gu~.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

Archive does have a Clearwater kush but I don't believe that is where Gu's Florida og was sourced from.


----------



## genuity (Nov 26, 2017)

I think that fem line was done by someone else.. a collaboration maybe


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 26, 2017)

I think the stardawg stud was excluded from the Florida series, correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Was hit by Stardawg wasn't it?? At least thought it was. The cross I'm thinking is complete guess and correct me if I'm wrong, Florida Og x Face off bx1 bred by Archive then Stardawg added by Gu~.


It’s a cross of 92 Florida OG x Bubba Diagnol. No Faceoff OG.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks Guys. O' n lubdanugz.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 26, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Wasn't Clearwater Kush in the 92' Florida series, i believe bred by @Gu?
> Sorry can't remember , do remember missing out on that sale, along with Shaq Candy.



thats what I think


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 26, 2017)

@Gu~ 
you got some splainin' to do


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2017)

Here's what I know about the Florida series.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's what I know about the Florida series.
> View attachment 4048744 View attachment 4048746


That splains it


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2017)

Copper Chem


----------



## kds710 (Nov 26, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Copper Chem
> 
> View attachment 4048793
> View attachment 4048794


Looks like a chem 4 leaner imo...very nice. Way louder than Garlix?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2017)

kds710 said:


> Looks like a chem 4 leaner imo...very nice. Way louder than Garlix?


They formed long loose clusters of buds that actually yielded quite well.
Definitely, louder and frostier than Garlix. They have an earthy coffee smell (bubba kush like) with equal amounts of ammonia and old animal carcass. Nothing sweet. It falls on the unsavory spectrum of smells.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 26, 2017)

genuity said:


> I think that fem line was done by someone else.. a collaboration maybe


I thought that was the case as well. What ever happened with that collaboration? Were the genetic lines any good?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 26, 2017)

Females of The Wild West Series still in plan for early 2018? Going to need more space


----------



## Derrick83 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone go on the Gps site today? Seems some things have changed!!


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 26, 2017)

QUIICKKKK, does anyone know what greenpoint seeds shows up as on a debit card order? I'm about to place an order and wanna make sure I'm good


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The options currently offered to earn nuggets are highly beneficial to new customers.
> 
> Theoretically, if you take advantage of every opportunity to earn nuggets you'll have 625 nuggets without spending a dollar.


 I am signing up right now and placing an order. Should I wait to place the order in order to get nuggets to use?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 27, 2017)

​Credit cards are back up. Still integrating the nuggets. You will have to reset your password.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> ​Credit cards are back up. Still integrating the nuggets. You will have to reset your password.[/QUOTc
> 
> Can I pay for my black Friday seeds with the credit card now or do I still need to send it in


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Sorry about that 
Can I make my payment by credit card for my Black Friday seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes just log into your account and go to your orders page then press press pay


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

Just placed my order, We'll see how this goes!! I will report back.....


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Nov 27, 2017)

Good looking out


----------



## Doldi27 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey new to here just wanted to get some more info bubba x monster cookies seeds and peoples experiece


----------



## predd (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Yes just log into your account and go to your orders page then press press pay


Are you still going to do the reverse auctions?


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

I just wanted to point out that I heard of Greenpoint about 30 mins ago. Checked em out online, emailed the guy, got a response almost instantly (multiple responses cause I asked many questions), and placed an order for 9 diff strains, 90+ seeds, shipped for a total of $204!!!! I didn't use any nuggets as I just now signed up. Ill use them next time, and of course there will be a next time if these show up just fine. BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE out of any company I have ever dealt with, not just bean companies, ANY COMPANY ON THE PLANET. They get 5 stars from me so far


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Nov 27, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> I just wanted to point out that I heard of Greenpoint about 30 mins ago. Checked em out online, emailed the guy, got a response almost instantly (multiple responses cause I asked many questions), and placed an order for 9 diff strains, 90+ seeds, shipped for a total of $204!!!! I didn't use any nuggets as I just now signed up. Ill use them next time, and of course there will be a next time if these show up just fine. BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE out of any company I have ever dealt with, not just bean companies, ANY COMPANY ON THE PLANET. They get 5 stars from me so far


Was so shocked when I received that type of service, but he’s been offering the top service out there from day #1, and that’s on top of the best seeds out there for the best prices. Haven’t spent a single dollar anywhere else since my first order from Greenpoint seeds!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

CC not working right now. I'm actually okay with that. I was about to spend money that I have earmarked for some Bodhi seeds. I already have 20+ GPS packs, and want to spread the love around.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> QUIICKKKK, does anyone know what greenpoint seeds shows up as on a debit card order? I'm about to place an order and wanna make sure I'm good


*Marijuana Seeds Hidden From Mom*


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> *Marijuana Seeds Hidden From Mom*


Na, more like hidden from the man, I'm in WV. Not quite the most legal thing I can do. Hopefully soon though


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> Na, more like hidden from the man, I'm in WV. Not quite the most legal thing I can do. Hopefully soon though


postman will have no idea
the man smokes pot too, steals seeds from the mail
credit card company already knows what Gu is selling
your statement is discreet as GPS


----------



## Doldi27 (Nov 27, 2017)

Any info on bubba x monster cookies on this thread???


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> ​Credit cards are back up. Still integrating the nuggets. You will have to reset your password.


You're killing us, man! BTW I'll be sending payment tonight or tomorrow morning for Friday or whatever's order but just in FoCo so won't take long.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 27, 2017)

Make sure your CC is good for overseas transactions if trying to order


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 27, 2017)

So call it in first? Lol 

I was wondering what the issue was.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So call it in first? Lol
> 
> I was wondering what the issue was.


Actually I don't know. I just called my CC company and still isn't going thru.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 27, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Actually I don't know. I just called my CC company and still isn't going thru.


yeah same here. 
just sent message to gps also.
I just tried to pay a moment ago. How long have yall been tring to pay?


----------



## Derrick83 (Nov 27, 2017)

So are cash payments out now??


----------



## led2076 (Nov 27, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> So are cash payments out now??


pretty sure cash is still king.

had a hunch cards would be back for cyber Monday....just wished they would go thru, dang it.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Yes just log into your account and go to your orders page then press press pay


Trieed to log in notjing reset my pass nothing waited... reset again nothing...


----------



## led2076 (Nov 27, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Trieed to log in notjing reset my pass nothing waited... reset again nothing...


 I got as far as giving info on 2 cards to pay with that I know are good... just would not accept either card.


----------



## led2076 (Nov 27, 2017)

@Gu~ will let us know when it is right. 

As for now I am going to go eat.


----------



## Nubia (Nov 27, 2017)

Really digging the new website layout, it even makes the pictures look more clear and tempting .


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeah, I was the first this morning trying to order some cyber Monday seeds. I thought the order went through but it didn't. I went by the bank too, no luck. His CC thing on the website isn't working, Ive ordered from out of the country before and had to verify with the bank that its ok. I just emailed GU and hoping to hear back. Hopefully he can accept the info by email. I don't wanna do that if its not safe though, what yall think? Get back with me GU, this is Robert G R. I have the $203... order


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

Do I need to get a money order and send it to you GU? Let me know something ASAP , hopefully before the banks close today here in about 7 hrs or lil less..... thanks man, your the best haha


----------



## Nubia (Nov 27, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> Yeah, I was the first this morning trying to order some cyber Monday seeds. I thought the order went through but it didn't. I went by the bank too, no luck. His CC thing on the website isn't working, Ive ordered from out of the country before and had to verify with the bank that its ok. I just emailed GU and hoping to hear back. Hopefully he can accept the info by email. I don't wanna do that if its not safe though, what yall think? Get back with me GU, this is Robert G R. I have the $203... order


Credit card payments just became available again this morning, i'm sure Gu is working on figuring it out as we speak so he can get back to you as well as everyone else! You could always get a money order and do that before the banks close anyway if you don't want to wait in suspense, trust me I know it kills haha.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 27, 2017)

out of the 4 dynamite diesels i put into flower, 2 are much nicer than the others ( smell + bud/plant structure )


Traxx187 said:


> Trieed to log in notjing reset my pass nothing waited... reset again nothing...


i logged in fine and noticed theres CC payment again. i like the new layout


----------



## Nubia (Nov 27, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> out of the 4 dynamite diesels i put into flower, 2 are much nicer than the others ( smell + bud/plant structure )
> 
> 
> i logged in fine and noticed theres CC payment again. i like the new layout


I think card payments broke shortly after they went live. I agree on the new layout though. It looks and feels a lot nicer.

I noticed Butch Cassidy got discontinued faster than Pig Whistle. Did anyone here actually order it? I was very curious about it, but I had my heart set on a variety of other packs including a cookie wreck cross (Half & Half) when it released.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 27, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> out of the 4 dynamite diesels i put into flower, 2 are much nicer than the others ( smell + bud/plant structure )
> 
> 
> i logged in fine and noticed theres CC payment again. i like the new layout


I just cant login! Email reset not working


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

Clearwater Kush ! 9 weeks 100% cloudy, little ambering=perfection is acceptable here
2 oz dry organic certified chicken shit ferts biweekly
skipped last feeding, watered when promix was bone dry, seven seconds before plant wilted. 
1k moving lights, mh+hps 
she never once saw a bottle !


and another @ 3+weeks flowering


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

@ Gu~ got the vibe right on!


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

i know, needs calmag


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> i know, needs calmag


Nice brix!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2017)

I generally avoid purple strains, but there are a few good ones out there. Plushberry is one of my favorites -- and super easy to grow. 
Anyhoo...
I'm thinking about picking up some _Purple Mountain Majesty_. How can I resist $22 for a 10-pack? 
What do you think? Has anyone else grown this one? 
https://greenpointseeds.com/product/purple-mountain-majesty/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2017)

The greenpoint website is having issues. I can't register! 
---


----------



## led2076 (Nov 27, 2017)

I am wondering if my order was fouled up with an issue on the gps site. this is why I ask

I placed an order for $373.53 
used gold nuggets -$350.00
my total w/ shipping $23.53 
got an e mail saying my order total was to low to get a return shipping label for me to print and send in my order.. 


Was wondering if this is part of a glitch too?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I generally avoid purple strains, but there are a few good ones out there. Plushberry is one of my favorites -- and super easy to grow.
> Anyhoo...
> I'm thinking about picking up some _Purple Mountain Majesty_. How can I resist $22 for a 10-pack?
> What do you think? Has anyone else grown this one?
> https://greenpointseeds.com/product/purple-mountain-majesty/


I grew Pink Lady(gift tester from tga) later became Plushberry, was star here for years.
here is a snap


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 27, 2017)

Hmm


----------



## Nubia (Nov 27, 2017)

led2076 said:


> I am wondering if my order was fouled up with an issue on the gps site. this is why I ask
> 
> I placed an order for $373.53
> used gold nuggets -$350.00
> ...


Gu will no longer provide shipping labels for cash orders under $40. The label alone cost him $6 or $7. He would suggest you send the cash in a regular non-priority envelope or even pay by CC when the updated website is working properly.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 27, 2017)

I really like using list view on the old website. Dont know if it's possible on the new website. It is a nicer browsing experience. My internet is slow, so it is tiresome waiting for load times. List view allows me to see the crosses available.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 27, 2017)

led2076 said:


> I am wondering if my order was fouled up with an issue on the gps site. this is why I ask
> 
> I placed an order for $373.53
> used gold nuggets -$350.00
> ...


my black friday order said that when i placed it on the site, but i got an emailed shipping label a few hours later.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2017)

led2076 said:


> I am wondering if my order was fouled up with an issue on the gps site. this is why I ask
> 
> I placed an order for $373.53
> used gold nuggets -$350.00
> ...


I placed 3 seperate orders and the only one "under $40" was $39.64 and I got the same thing saying my order was too low to provide a shipping label.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 27, 2017)

This is my first time using cash with GPS. It was a bit of a hassle locating a printer. I think I would have preferred to pay for shipping at the post office while I was sending off other orders.
I'm not really complaining, it was just a bit inconvenient for me.


----------



## rodawg (Nov 27, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> I really like using list view on the old website. Dont know if it's possible on the new website. It is a nicer browsing experience. My internet is slow, so it is tiresome waiting for load times. List view allows me to see the crosses available.


Although I have a highspeed connection, I agree as well.

One thing that just occured to me is disabling images from loading on your browser, then if you find something you want to see save that link and open it in a different browser, or enable it once you find some you're interested in seeing.

Example extension to disable images on chrome


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 27, 2017)

You'l making the shipping process complicated.the shipping label is so gu knows when the payment was mailed.he has mailed my seeds as soon as I mailed the cash.my last order was 5 dollars and he denied me tell shipping label.no big deal.just put the 5 dollars in an envelope and mailed it to the address for a stamp.
On the bigger orders I do believe he uses the label to know when u mailed his cash so he can mail your shit.I have gotten my orders in 3 days after I made them mailing cash.I just write the order number down on a piece of paper with a reminder to please not fuck my order up.wrap the cash in the envelope.seal it up and drop in a blue box.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

800 oz in my 50 pound bag of cert organic composted chicken shit costs 80 dollars.
1 oz ferts/week feeds my 2 gallons of promix containers
average flowering time here is 9 weeks
9 oz ferts used per plant in flower.(90 cents) 2 oz(20 cents) ttl per plant in veg
(1 bag feeds appr 88 plants)

best thread I could find, I'll share this here with my friends

$1.10 in ferts per plant, averaging 3 oz each

I fill 20 containers with a 26 dollar bale of promix= $1.30 per container

$1.30 + $1.10=

$2.40 feeding and soil cost per plant per life cycle

anyone do this any cheaper or see math issues?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> 800 oz in my 50 pound bag of cert organic composted chicken shit costs 80 dollars.
> 1 oz ferts/week feeds my 2 gallons of promix containers
> average flowering time here is 9 weeks
> 9 oz ferts used per plant in flower.(90 cents) 2 oz(20 cents) ttl per plant in veg
> ...


I saw your post earlier and ordered some chicken shit  thanks chem. I run all organic ROLs so this will be interesting to compare with my normal top dress.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I saw your post earlier and ordered some chicken shit  thanks chem. I run all organic ROLs do this will be interesting to compare with my normal top dress.


beware ! I have experienced failure using this technique.... Every time I added ANY thing to the mix , or increased the fertilizer, no matter, a spot of Kind, a little worm tea, top dressed castings, etc and plant locked up. foliar feeding in veg is great. I grow with my own well/spring water fyi. 

best of wishes, I've had no more positive experiences than when using Organicare with @ Gu~ genetics.(or any, but shameless plug was needed once again)


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I fill 20 containers with a 26 dollar bale of promix= $1.30 per container


wish I could get promix that cheap in Hawaii. Costs me $45-55 a bale. Sunshine #4 is maybe $5-$10 cheaper. A bale of peat moss alone costs around $25.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> wish I could get promix that cheap in Hawaii. Costs me $45-55 a bale. Sunshine #4 is maybe $5-$10 cheaper. A bale of peat moss alone costs around $25.


wish I was growing weed in Hawaii, cold weather eats right through the bones here and those dark skinned beach chicks you got there give my tummy butterflies. 

anyways, so what, you spend $2.60 per 2 gallon containers of promix you big baby


----------



## rz514 (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone else having problems with logging in? unable to reset password, i have tried over 20 times for the past 4 hours... I have never received an email to reset my password due to the server migration....

any solution to this?


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 27, 2017)

rz514 said:


> Anyone else having problems with logging in? unable to reset password, i have tried over 20 times for the past 4 hours... I have never received an email to reset my password due to the server migration....
> 
> any solution to this?


Same here !


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> wish I was growing weed in Hawaii, cold weather eats right through the bones here and those dark skinned beach chicks you got there give my tummy butterflies.
> 
> anyways, so what, you spend $2.60 per 2 gallon containers of promix you big baby


Soil is double the cost but so is just about everything else in life here. I have got my production costs under $10 a plant and I can flower year round outdoor, so not too shabby. My whole focus the last couple of years has been cutting costs and simplifying everything so I barely need to do anything but transplant and fill a rez once or twice a week plus an occasional foliar.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> Soil is double the cost but so is just about everything else in life here. I have got my production costs under $10 a plant and I can flower year round outdoor, so not too shabby. My whole focus the last couple of years has been cutting costs and simplifying everything so I barely need to do anything but transplant and fill a rez once or twice a week plus an occasional foliar.


oh yeah, Hawaii soil...you got the gold right there!


----------



## Eyezreallow (Nov 27, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Same here !


Worked without a problem for me, at least the password reset.

The credit card payment part is getting declined even after calling the credit card provider and opening up for international transactions. Apparently the payment provider is Chinese, that fact will raise red flags with card providers/issuers, but as stated, even after unlocking it still doesn't work. Time to get some bitcoins, I guess.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 27, 2017)

waterproof808 said:


> wish I could get promix that cheap in Hawaii. Costs me $45-55 a bale. Sunshine #4 is maybe $5-$10 cheaper. A bale of peat moss alone costs around $25.


It's $50 for promix in Wasilla, Alaska and $19 for a bale of peat moss. It costs a fortune to ship to both states!
I use bottle nutes and reuse my coco. I spend about $125-$150 on nutes per 1k light in a 5x5 area.


----------



## morgwar (Nov 27, 2017)

Sounds like the mans having a tough week! Greenpoint more than earned my patience. 
Cash'll be in the mail tomorrow man.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 27, 2017)

Gu~ are auctions gone for good? i don't see them on the new site at all.
thanks for getting cc back online. i am trying to reset my pw now.
eta on nuggets?


----------



## globalz (Nov 27, 2017)

Love the gear that I ordered from Gu~ I currently have 1x Eagle Scout (flower day 22), 2 x Swamp Serum (1x in Veg 1x in Flower).
Also have babies Papayahuasca from the 666 sale growing up!







That's the eagle scout at day 22!! 1 day after a big haircut!


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 27, 2017)

morgwar said:


> Sounds like the mans having a tough week! Greenpoint more than earned my patience.
> Cash'll be in the mail tomorrow man.


 I'm thinking about doing the same since my order didn't go through either., whats the addy ? I'm gonna wwait tho and see what he wants to do. Sure hope I get the cyber Monday pricing....


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 27, 2017)

Anyone have any idea how the hell I use my gold nuggets? I have my cart loaded and ready to checkout since before midnight and now it's after and I'm gonna be pissed if I miss this deal just because I can't figure out how to use my nuggets.

Also, is there any new coupon codes? Intheknow and Insta does not work anymore.


----------



## globalz (Nov 27, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea how the hell I use my gold nuggets? I have my cart loaded and ready to checkout since before midnight and now it's after and I'm gonna be pissed if I miss this deal just because I can't figure out how to use my nuggets.
> 
> Also, is there any new coupon codes? Intheknow and Insta does not work anymore.


Nuggets are currently disabled.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Nov 27, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea how the hell I use my gold nuggets? I have my cart loaded and ready to checkout since before midnight and now it's after and I'm gonna be pissed if I miss this deal just because I can't figure out how to use my nuggets.
> 
> Also, is there any new coupon codes? Intheknow and Insta does not work anymore.


 The website is being upgraded, and unfortunately the gold nuggets are down at the moment.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Nov 27, 2017)

Doldi27 said:


> Any info on bubba x monster cookies on this thread???


I kinda remember he was running 2 different cuts if bubba for the monster cookies cut. One was very very sweet smelling with huge yields , the other was a pre 98 Bubbba.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Nov 28, 2017)

Yeah, too bad with the nuggets, I really hope we all get nuggets for orders made when disabled.

Bitcoin went through it seems. Without a doubt the best form of payment IMO, with the ShapeShift app you can anonymize the transaction.


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 28, 2017)

@Gu~ Could you look into my order please ( #12278 ), I sent you BTC and haven't heard back since. I've email you about it... cheers.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 28, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> I'm thinking about doing the same since my order didn't go through either., whats the addy ? I'm gonna wwait tho and see what he wants to do. Sure hope I get the cyber Monday pricing....


You from WV? What part? Don' gotta say a city. Northern pan handle, or down south, eastern pan handle?


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 28, 2017)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> The website is being upgraded, and unfortunately the gold nuggets are down at the moment.



Why not forgo deals, points, and upgrades until the website and payments were functioning correctly ?


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 28, 2017)

WTF are bitcoins and how do I get some? 
https://coinatmradar.com/blog/how-to-buy-bitcoins-with-bitcoin-atm/

A map of over 1000 ATM bitcoin machines in USA.
https://coinatmradar.com/country/226/bitcoin-atm-united-states/


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 28, 2017)

I never was able to place my cyber Monday order because of the credit card option being down. Would not have been able to use my Gold Nuggets nor a discount code anyway. I think it's kinda funny all of a sudden Black Friday hit and ever since that very day the credit card processing has been down and now upgrading the site??? I mean why would you want to do that on your biggest sales date of the year? I love Gu genetics but what a bad bad time to choose to upgrade a website and have a server down during Black Friday and Cyber Monday. I believe all of us that have had problems should be able to shop with the exact same 40% sale, be able to use our gold nuggets that we worked hard for and discount codes when the server is back up and the site is upgraded. It is only fair, really disappointed in this situation. Hopefully he will let us shop with the exact same sale and redeem our nuggets once the server is back running.... Whata'ya say Gu~???

It only sounds fair. Actually it sounds incredibly right..


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 28, 2017)

Cou


chemphlegm said:


> Why not forgo deals, points, and upgrades until the website and payments were functioning correctly ?


Could not agree more. I say Green Point should do it all over again with even maybe a wee bit more of a discount on the newer beans and keep the discontinued ones the same as they are now as well. Be able to reedem our nuggets and use our discount codes and check out like normally with a credit or debit.

I went out and loaded my debit just for this purpose only. Had to send a money order on the black friday sale, but cyber Monday I thought surely the system would be functioning correctly again.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 28, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Cou
> 
> 
> Could not agree more. I say Green Point should do it all over again with even maybe a wee bit more of a discount on the newer beans and keep the discontinued ones the same as they are now as well. Be able to reedem our nuggets and use our discount codes and check out like normally with a credit or debit.
> ...


I've never been able to use nuggets code and discount code together. I think you can only use one or the other.


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 28, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I never was able to place my cyber Monday order because of the credit card option being down. Would not have been able to use my Gold Nuggets nor a discount code anyway. I think it's kinda funny all of a sudden Black Friday hit and ever since that very day the credit card processing has been down and now upgrading the site??? I mean why would you want to do that on your biggest sales date of the year? I love Gu genetics but what a bad bad time to choose to upgrade a website and have a server down during Black Friday and Cyber Monday. I believe all of us that have had problems should be able to shop with the exact same 40% sale, be able to use our gold nuggets that we worked hard for and discount codes when the server is back up and the site is upgraded. It is only fair, really disappointed in this situation. Hopefully he will let us shop with the exact same sale and redeem our nuggets once the server is back running.... Whata'ya say Gu~???
> 
> It only sounds fair. Actually it sounds incredibly right..


my guess is @ Gu~ is more pissed at this than any customer, and prolly didnt decide to fuck it all up.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 28, 2017)

Ma


whytewidow said:


> I've never been able to use nuggets code and discount code together. I think you can only use one or the other.


Maybe so, not sure either. But I do believe we should be able to use one or the other. I'm not saying he purposely fucked it up, but what I am saying is that I believe we should have another sale when "everything" is functioning properly.


----------



## Derrick83 (Nov 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> my guess is gu is more pissed at this that any customer, and prolly didnt decide to fuck it all up.


I agree with you @chemphlegm!! It has to disappointing to him as well I kno he'll plan something for us!!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2017)

@Gu~ said he would take care of glitches on an individual basis and get CC up and running and deal with nuggets ASAP so I think I will carry on as I trust 5hat will happen. I am waiting to hear on a nugget issue myself but I have used Greenpoint 6 times in a year and will chill as I wait with an illegal smile.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 28, 2017)

To anyone having issues. Send Gu a message explaining your issue as clearly as you can. He has been quick to respond and more than fair in my dealings with him.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

Credit cards are still down so I just placed the order anyway and will send a money order. (Discounts are still good.)

The whole process has been very frustrating...


----------



## higher self (Nov 28, 2017)

Im sure most in this thread have enough GPS seeds anyways. Why trip over website being messed up especially if you havent paid for anything yet. Shit im still waiting back to hear about my Iron Horse issues but not holding my breath.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 28, 2017)

payment got there yesterday, hoping to get those barnburners in the dirt by the weekend 

edit: already got my shipping notification / tracking.

im sure Gus working and busy guys, just give him time i'm sure hell make it right with whoevers got issues.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 28, 2017)

pw reset emails aren't working for me. i've tried 3 times now.


----------



## Pitu (Nov 28, 2017)

Well still trying to log in and pay as cc is way faster from where I'm from. But also can't seem to log in and view my order.
Since yesterday busy trying to reset the password but after 20+ attempts and 2 emails I give up....
Sucks but what can you do about it lol.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 28, 2017)

Pitu said:


> Well still trying to log in and pay as cc is way faster from where I'm from. But also can't seem to log in and view my order.
> Since yesterday busy trying to reset the password but after 20+ attempts and 2 emails I give up....
> Sucks but what can you do about it lol.


I got mine reset after several tries when a reset password bar showed up but can't remember how I got there I hit it so fast!


----------



## Pitu (Nov 28, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I got mine reset after several tries when a reset password bar showed up but can't remember how I got there I hit it so fast!



Damn that sounds bit more reassuring lol.
Did you receive an email to do that can't seem to find elsewhere to pw reset?


----------



## the gnome (Nov 28, 2017)

my pass reset went smooth, 1st try, 
wish i could say paying was the same, tried e-check, CC, Debit card... nadda.
c'mon Gu, 
give us a heads up when you think it'll be a go.


----------



## shaggyballs (Nov 28, 2017)

Can anyone confirm that the gold nugget rewards system will be back up and running for the future?


----------



## Jhon77 (Nov 28, 2017)

shaggyballs said:


> Can anyone confirm that the gold nugget rewards system will be back up and running for the future?


Yes it will be up I think just changing the point system


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> Nice, I bought a pack of copper chem on the black Friday sale. How's the smoke on her?


Epic! Some of the best I've had
Smooth lung expanding cough inducing. The high is not overly couch lockish, but it knocks the wind out of my sails and relaxes me to sleep.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 28, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Cou
> 
> 
> Could not agree more. I say Green Point should do it all over again with even maybe a wee bit more of a discount on the newer beans and keep the discontinued ones the same as they are now as well. Be able to reedem our nuggets and use our discount codes and check out like normally with a credit or debit.
> ...


I'e had issues but gu always made them right.this last time I was pretty pissed off.
I just decided to spend my nuggets and get out while I still could.all my nuggets are spent.for now on I wont even look at the sales or nuggets.I'm just gonna get what I want when I want it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Nov 28, 2017)

higher self said:


> Im sure most in this thread have enough GPS seeds anyways. Why trip over website being messed up especially if you havent paid for anything yet. Shit im still waiting back to hear about my Iron Horse issues but not holding my breath.


This is why I dont get why people wont' just mail cash.unless you need the seeds shipped the same day what' s the point.it takes an extra 2 days tops using cash vs credit cards.plus with credit cards there is a paper trail.who the fuck wants that.
If we all sit around watching sprouts do the snail race or waiting on a strain to finish up that' s taking its sweet ass time the last thing I would expect us growers to not have is patience


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 28, 2017)

Howdy folks,

Well that went smoothly, eh?...So as you can tell there are some bugs with the new system.

Store Accounts, It looks like the password reset is working for some and not so well with others. If you are having issues, make a new store account we can worry about points separately.

Discount codes. Discount codes were uploaded.....but without values. I'm fixing this manually.

Checkout. I have enabled guest checkout so that if you are having issues with your account guest checkout will still get the job done.

It looks like the processor was working briefly yesterday morning and then stopped working after an upgrade caused duplicate ip's to trigger a card decline notification. This morning the upgrade issues are fixed and the processor is functional.

If your card is declined now, it's probably because a block needs to be lifted. Call the number on your card and speak to someone about letting you purchase internationally.

Some transactions will need to be verified by my processor before they will submit payment. This make a take a few minutes to a few hours but not longer than a day. I'm hoping this won't mess up my same day shipping.

~

Lastly I'd like to thank you for all the feedback, I may be drowning in your emails but the few days of problems now will mean smooth sailing later.

Thanks for hanging in there.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Nov 28, 2017)

Everything went smoothly with me, guess I lucked out.


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 28, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Well that went smoothly, eh?...So as you can tell there are some bugs with the new system.
> 
> ...


Can you reset my password?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 28, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> Can you reset my password?


----------



## kds710 (Nov 28, 2017)

you know Tony was at his ma's house right there...r.i.p.


----------



## smashcity (Nov 28, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy folks,
> 
> Well that went smoothly, eh?...So as you can tell there are some bugs with the new system.
> 
> ...




Well after password reset and after they told me that they were verifying my debit card account, I recieved this. I purchased on Monday morning and this is what I received. Now I go to my bank statements and cant find the charge anywhere. Just wondering does this mean that the website automatically uncharged my account cancelled my order? Should I try ordering again? Usually by now I'd get a notification saying its on the way, along with tracking. Just tried to purchase another pack and it said my order declined


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> If we all sit around watching sprouts do the snail race or waiting on a strain to finish up that' s taking its sweet ass time the last thing I would expect us growers to not have is patience


Lack of patience is why people love their plants to death!
Also, wait for the priority mail label -- it will show up eventually. Mine took 4 hours to show up after initially placing the order. 
Of course I was IMPATIENT and immediately mailed the money order via regular mail.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 28, 2017)

Anyone grow out *Trifi* (TK/fire og) x Stardawg or * Sky Pilot *_ Alien Stardawg (Alien Kush x Star Dawg) x Star Dawg?_


----------



## mrfreshy (Nov 28, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Anyone grow out *Trifi* (TK/fire og) x Stardawg or * Sky Pilot *_ Alien Stardawg (Alien Kush x Star Dawg) x Star Dawg?_


Skypilot, is amazing. I have some photos a while back. Big yield, nice smoke.


----------



## FacesOfDank (Nov 28, 2017)

Has anyone grown palpatine from dvg before?


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Nov 28, 2017)

I have four Tahoe x stardawg bout to get flipped 


Bottom right ones


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> I have four Tahoe x stardawg bout to get flipped
> 
> 
> Bottom right ones
> View attachment 4050146


Love those low-budget COBs!


----------



## the gnome (Nov 28, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Anyone grow out *Trifi* (TK/fire og) x Stardawg or * Sky Pilot *_ Alien Stardawg (Alien Kush x Star Dawg) x Star Dawg?_


I ran sky pilot last spring, PO-TENT


----------



## BigWormWV (Nov 28, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> You from WV? What part? Don' gotta say a city. Northern pan handle, or down south, eastern pan handle?


 ya I'm in WV, YOU>? Northern area near Motown, if u know the lingo.....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 28, 2017)

I gave up hopes of getting reset email or being able to send debit payment this morning. Went to PO for money order and priority ship, whats $8 after saving 65% or whatever it was on black friday and using $150 gold nugs..


----------



## docsloan (Nov 29, 2017)

Best customer service hands down. I've ordered three different occasions within the last three weeks without any issue. There are a lot of guys in this culture that take advantage of newbies and do a lot of dishonorable crap ( swapping seeds, lying about strains, etc) Gu seems to be a pretty stand up guy.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2017)

Any time I have ever had a problem. @Gu~ has always made it right. Cut the guy some slack.


BigWormWV said:


> ya I'm in WV, YOU>? Northern area near Motown, if u know the lingo.....


Yup. Bout 15 miles from motown.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 29, 2017)

If my account says pending payment does that mean my priority envelope hasn't been received?


----------



## predd (Nov 29, 2017)

kds710 said:


> If my account says pending payment does that mean my priority envelope hasn't been received?


He's received mine from black friday and sent it out with tracking and mine still says pending payment...but I received 2 emails letting me know. I would leave it.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 29, 2017)

Anyone experience difficulty paying with Bitcoin? When selecting the Bitcoin option for a pending order the button doesn't actually proceed to a payment processing screen or anything. Even installed Firefox just now to make sure it wasn't a Chrome specific thing.


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 29, 2017)

LostInEthereal said:


> Anyone experience difficulty paying with Bitcoin? .


I sent BTC on Sunday and haven't heard anything since. No email to say my order has been dispatched, or response to my emails.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 29, 2017)

Both my free Bodega Bubblegums are females!! 
One is def more on the chem side as it reeked when i took clones.
Both phenos seem to take a long time to root in peat pucks. Like 4-5wks long.
Trying in aero cloner now.
Gonna start flower in next few weeks then will update.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Both my free Bodega Bubblegums are females!!
> One is def more on the chem side as it reeked when i took clones.
> Both phenos seem to take a long time to root in peat pucks. Like 4-5wks long.
> Trying in aero cloner now.
> Gonna start flower in next few weeks then will update.


do they start yellowing up on you when they take that long?mine usually do after 14-18 days(different strain)im new to cloning but have had pretty good success.not to say some of them dont look like absolute hell when i transplant.theyve all come around after transplant though.


----------



## Craigson (Nov 29, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> do they start yellowing up on you when they take that long?mine usually do after 14-18 days(different strain)im new to cloning but have had pretty good success.not to say some of them dont look like absolute hell when i transplant.theyve all come around after transplant though.


The one bodega pheno was real iffy, kept goin limp if i watered it at all. Looked dead upon transplant but isback inaction now.

Yes they start to yellow so i feed them a 1/2 strength early veg feed.


----------



## LostInEthereal (Nov 29, 2017)

eminiplayer said:


> I sent BTC on Sunday and haven't heard anything since. No email to say my order has been dispatched, or response to my emails.


I'm sure he's just inundated with orders given the massive savings over Black Friday and Cyber Monday. My concern was more with the functionality of the website being unperceptive to BTC payments. Otherwise @gu (I think?) is top notch and I wouldn't worry about a recent website update not reflecting orders accurately as him not dispatching orders in a timely manner.


----------



## the gnome (Nov 29, 2017)

finally took my CC payment, then had to log in to complete checkout.
logged in and there's no where to take it?
theres this-->SHOPPING CARTCHECKOUT DETAILSORDER COMPLETE

you can click on checkout details
but then I get your shopping cart is empty
and
Checkout is not available whilst your cart is empty.

how do you complete checkout after payment?



bueller... bueller.......

edited:
ok, now it sez the order currently Pending payment.
so just a matter of time probably while the new processor verifies the CC card.
I have a strong feeling it gets verified before xmas


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 29, 2017)

I did my last order with Green Point on the black friday sale... Yeah you will get an email response about 3 to 4 days after you send your message or questions to Gu~. I will not list or go into detail about the numerous problems I have had with my orders and how I feel in a way that I am being spammed to a degree.

The guy has amazing genetics, some of the best I have seen. Nothing against anyone on this thread or even Gu~ himself, but not being able to use my nuggets, going through the process of loading $1,000 on my debit to hand to this man for his awesome genetics and not being able to even use it, sending numerous emails and getting no response or when I do my question is basically flat out ignored and their response has hardly anything to do with my questions or concerns. I put out a whole hell of a lot of dough for seeds, my first order the man made almost a thousand dollars off of me. But with the poor customer service issues and the fact that someone decides to start doing website construction during the two hottest sales back to back, 4 days out of the entire year just does not make sense to me at all. I will never understand why he did not just throw the sales and worry about upgrades and website design and changes AFTER the sale was over.

Anyway I have plenty of good genetics coming from them and some I had already purchased. I will still post pictures of my grows once they take start soon, and likely do some breeding with them as well once I get them dialed in and select the keepers. But from here on out this ole boy is using James Bean, Seeds here now and the dank team where I have NEVER had one issue whatsoever with my orders.

Rock on...


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 29, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> I did my last order with Green Point on the black friday sale... Yeah you will get an email response about 3 to 4 days after you send your message or questions to Gu~. I will not list or go into detail about the numerous problems I have had with my orders and how I feel in a way that I am being spammed to a degree.
> 
> The guy has amazing genetics, some of the best I have seen. Nothing against anyone on this thread or even Gu~ himself, but not being able to use my nuggets, going through the process of loading $1,000 on my debit to hand to this man for his awesome genetics and not being able to even use it, sending numerous emails and getting no response or when I do my question is basically flat out ignored and their response has hardly anything to do with my questions or concerns. I put out a whole hell of a lot of dough for seeds, my first order the man made almost a thousand dollars off of me. But with the poor customer service issues and the fact that someone decides to start doing website construction during the two hottest sales back to back, 4 days out of the entire year just does not make sense to me at all. I will never understand why he did not just throw the sales and worry about upgrades and website design and changes AFTER the sale was over.
> 
> ...


we really have no idea what goes on behind the scenes. who knows what happens.i'm not in that line of work so i'm not about to try and dissect and figure it out. i will however,continue to take full advantage of the great deals he runs.sorry you had such a rough go


----------



## Derrick83 (Nov 29, 2017)

The past couple days have been funny!! To say the least!!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Nov 29, 2017)

If you spend big bucks on greenpoint 100 precent he will help you with your order every time I've gotten the order messed up he's helped me more he will help you just explain your situation


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 29, 2017)

For the record... @Gu~ contacted me via email and my order will go out tomorrow. It took a few days, but we got there in the end


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 29, 2017)

Bought a pack a few days before Black Friday, it came today. My Black Friday purchase arrives tomorrow. I’m going to pop some fresh seeds this weekend.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 29, 2017)

Gu has always been good to me.

Does it suck to go to the post office and mail cash? Yes. 

It still only took me like 5 minutes. 

Do I prefer to pay from my bed while half asleep, fuck yes I do. 

But at the end of the day the prices and options are on point. I've never had a serious issue. Inconveniences, yes...but that can happen to anyone, especially when changing cc companies and website. 

The change occurred when it did because Gu was trying to get cc working for cyber Monday. He tried, it sorta worked, but it was in the hopes of giving the people what they wanted. I'm thankful. Plus I still get a killer deal on great genetics. Just had to go to the post.


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 29, 2017)

Gu~ is the g hands down,mad respect for the man,i have.I'm already use to waiting,i don't care how long it takes...i'm in canada.Time and time again GPS is stellar in super good service and communication.NOBODY has as many and such crazy good sales as GPS.Theirs no pre paid shipping labels for this cat.I could care less,im glad to send him cash.Costs me extra on top of the currency exchange as the bank wants a cut...i dont care.The way i figure it,i got such a great deal..on great genetics,.whats a few bucks...i'm more than satisfied.Yes maybe bad timing on the website work..but he was just trying to make the experiance better in the end for us.I would trust Gu~ with my 1st born as the man has proven to me that you can still be kind and caring and run a successful business.He always will come thru if ever you have a problem.He cares..unlike most that just want your money..he has a heart.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2017)

I planted a pack of first run (germination issues) Lucky 7's on Sunday. As of 3.5 days later 5 of the 11 seeds have sprouted.
Apparently, a few months of sitting around allowed these seeds to sprout.

I'm stoked at the fact that they are not duds. I will be waiting impatiently, for the rest to hatch and to eventually try this cross.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 30, 2017)

Has anyone had the chance to grow out the Full Moon Fever yet? I have found zero grows and no smoke reports yet. I figured it would be a big hit, ordered me a pack during Black Friday sale.

When I seen the words Durban Poison I automatically knew I had to grab those. I LOVE sativa highs and never tried a true Durban Poison. I have done many grows from Ace Seeds, including Golden Tiger (trimming some outdoor 15 week flowering GT as we speak haha, taking a smoke break), zamaldelica and Malawi. 

I have also grown out Power Plant which is supposed to be an African landrace and let me tell you, it is a super strong narcotic sativa, at least one of the phenos (the other phenos which smelled amazingly like straight coconut turned out to be hermie, Dutch Passion for ya, yeah go figure!)...

I have a question for you Gu~, where did you obtain the Durban Poison you used in the Full Moon Fever cross??? Is it the true Durban Poison? Have you or anyone else smoked the finished product or have bud shots of this strain? A smoke report would be an official bad ass move as well! I am hoping that the StarDawg does not come in strong on the phenos I get out of it and just touches it enough to slow down the flowering time a hair and add extra resin production. Does she have that distinct well known licorice smell as well?

By the way, while I'm at it, I have never grown out any Star Dawgs either. Which cut do you use?? I actually have 6 Star Dawgs vegging right now, they were mailed to me from a buddy of mine as small cuttings and now on their 4th week of veg, it was labeled "StarDawg Corey cut".


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I planted a pack of first run (germination issues) Lucky 7's on Sunday. As of 3.5 days later 5 of the 11 seeds have sprouted.
> Apparently, a few months of sitting around allowed these seeds to sprout.
> 
> I'm stoked at the fact that they are not duds. I will be waiting impatiently, for the rest to hatch and to eventually try this cross.


mine are sexing now


----------



## chemphlegm (Nov 30, 2017)

cash is king on a sellers' side and risky for the buyers'.
cash sales/payments deserve shipping/processing priority 

-for the inconvenience trade off.


----------



## ray098 (Nov 30, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had the chance to grow out the Full Moon Fever yet? I have found zero grows and no smoke reports yet. I figured it would be a big hit, ordered me a pack during Black Friday sale.
> 
> When I seen the words Durban Poison I automatically knew I had to grab those. I LOVE sativa highs and never tried a true Durban Poison. I have done many grows from Ace Seeds, including Golden Tiger (trimming some outdoor 15 week flowering GT as we speak haha, taking a smoke break), zamaldelica and Malawi.
> 
> ...


I was just looking at that golden tiger how is the smoke


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 30, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I was just looking at that golden tiger how is the smoke


As far as effects go it is extremely potent, and I mean extremely. Depending on which pheno you get it can be a hard hitting narcotic sativa high or it can be a very uplifting edgey sativa high. 

The new Golden Tigers should be released this month if not already. If you decide to purchase them, grab the feminized. Dubi (the Ace Seeds breeder) said so himself, that fems is the way to go with Golden Tiger. There is less phenos variation and they are much more guaranteed potent choosing the fems.


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 30, 2017)

0 issues...


----------



## ray098 (Nov 30, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> As far as effects go it is extremely potent, and I mean extremely. Depending on which pheno you get it can be a hard hitting narcotic sativa high or it can be a very uplifting edgey sativa high.
> 
> The new Golden Tigers should be released this month if not already. If you decide to purchase them, grab the feminized. Dubi (the Ace Seeds breeder) said so himself, that fems is the way to go with Golden Tiger. There is less phenos variation and they are much more guaranteed potent choosing the fems.


Thx for the info i was going to get the regs at 1st


----------



## led2076 (Nov 30, 2017)

just opened an e mail from gps and it starts out

"Howdy,
Don't worry you are a crazy a lot of people are experiencing the same issues"

I am laughing like hell... thanks for the reassurance ha ha ha 

just had to post that @Gu~


----------



## Traxx187 (Nov 30, 2017)

Same my stuff shipped!


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2017)

Got my orders yesterday and today... no hassle bitcoin payment... quick delivery... and oh yeah can't forget this part... got these for FREE 
Thanks Gu


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 30, 2017)

The Pipe said:


> Got my orders yesterday and today... no hassle bitcoin payment... quick delivery... and oh yeah can't forget this part... got these for FREE View attachment 4050828
> Thanks Gu


You got all of those packs for free?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 30, 2017)

got my black friday order, day earlier than tracking said


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> You got all of those packs for free?


Greenpoints black friday deal was 55% off without a code... allowed me to use my gold nugget code... I paid shipping for 2 orders... cost under $12 for about 1k worth of beans


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 30, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had the chance to grow out the Full Moon Fever yet? I have found zero grows and no smoke reports yet.


I haven't grown this particular strain out yet, however I did grow out his Durban/Redheaded stranger testers,

I cannot say for sure if it's the same Durban but according to Gu, it's a cut that seems quite popular in Colorado.

I was quite impressed with my grow, yield was probably low but I attribute that to my errors.

Smoke was extremely smooth, spicy and very uplifting, I made the mistake of my first sampling about 11 at night, dayum lol, my heart was racing, this is definitely not a nighttime strain. It had a heavy licorice/anise smell with peppery undertones.

I posted a lot of pictures so if you check out my profile you can go back and check some of them out. I also shared with @morgwar , so maybe he'll chime in here with some thoughts...


----------



## morgwar (Nov 30, 2017)

The durban/stranger cut I sampled had a new rubber/herbal taste to it. 
@naiveCon is right though! Do not smoke before bed.
Its a great git er done strain for sure.
Clear headed high!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had the chance to grow out the Full Moon Fever yet? I have found zero grows and no smoke reports yet. I figured it would be a big hit, ordered me a pack during Black Friday sale.
> 
> When I seen the words Durban Poison I automatically knew I had to grab those. I LOVE sativa highs and never tried a true Durban Poison. I have done many grows from Ace Seeds, including Golden Tiger (trimming some outdoor 15 week flowering GT as we speak haha, taking a smoke break), *zamaldelica *and Malawi.
> 
> ...


I'm growing zamaldelica now. How did yours turn out? Got any tips?


----------



## predd (Nov 30, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> got my black friday order, day earlier than tracking said


Same here!


----------



## Doc13 (Nov 30, 2017)

Woot!!! Just got my Black Friday order. 7 packs for $6.04, kickass papers/filters, sticker, AND two days earlier than expected. It doesn't get any better!

Thanks again @Gu~, you've (yet again) made me a loyal customer for life.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> got my black friday order, day earlier than tracking said





Doc13 said:


> Woot!!! Just got my Black Friday order. 7 packs for $6.04, kickass papers/filters, sticker, AND two days earlier than expected. It doesn't get any better!
> 
> Thanks again @Gu~, you've (yet again) made me a loyal customer for life.


Damn... I'm still waiting on my first order from Nov 20th.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Nov 30, 2017)

Can anybody explain Type 2 Cannabis – Full Spectrum High Cannabinoid Content? What's is high like compared to regular unleaded Cannabis?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Damn... I'm still waiting on my first order from Nov 20th.


I'm waiting to try to redeem nuggets that I was trying to redeem on Black Friday. Being patient at this time, I hope.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 30, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I'm waiting to try to redeem nuggets that I was trying to redeem on Black Friday. Being patient at this time, I hope.


So when are we able to use our nuggets again? I have been trying to redeem mine forever now.


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 30, 2017)

Tombstone day 35


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Copper Chem day 46. This is the chemical astringent pheno. Looks just like the photo on the website
 
Here is the sweet and sour citrus with chem ontop pheno. Nugs top to bottom. Had slight deficiencies that are correcting


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

For anyone that cares, if you want to use your phone to post photos and you live in a non legal state, there's an app to erase all the exif data (photo details) 
It's called photo exif editor and it's free. 
I've been struggling with an ancient camera and it's much easier to use your phone and the app. Thanks


----------



## oGeeFarms (Nov 30, 2017)

i had 4 dynamite females in flower. 2 seem pretty decent, 2 are not good.
just put down a full pack of the barn burners, half pack of citrus farmer and had a pack down of night rider few days ago. hoping to get something good this run.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Not good as in mutants or low trichome low smell? Bad structure? 
Good luck and happy hunting friend


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2017)

Four Copper Chem to the wet towel for planting Saturday. Hope for some females from these. I have some Black Gold pollen for the right one! Four Sleeskunk from DNA will be sharing the tent this run. My lone Purple Mountain Majesty is looking great at 4 weeks leaning to Sativa looks and healthy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Nov 30, 2017)

Pleased with my order

Also, a couple packs that did not come from Gu~... Hell Yeah, gonna pop these soon. Waiting on a $1,800 order to land in from the tude and also still in the process of my underground grow construction. It will all fall together very soon and we will get this show a rolling!


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 30, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Can anybody explain Type 2 Cannabis – Full Spectrum High Cannabinoid Content? What's is high like compared to regular unleaded Cannabis?


Id also like to know


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 1, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Id also like to know


May need someone to confirm further, but if it were my guess from the research I have gathered on it in thought, is telling you the type/content of cannabinoid or cannabinoids referring to if you were to use the bud/plant matter for extracts. 

In a simplified explanation, this information is for those who are after the extract rather than flower form...... Maybe?


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 1, 2017)

Basically, I believe it refers to extracts.. Bare with me as I just smoked a doob of some Golden Tiger and I'm wasted and twisting within the clouds momentarily. Lol.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 1, 2017)

I do believe he was referring to this - 
https://greenpointseeds.com/product/tall-white/?v=402f03a963ba
But I've also heard those ace sativas are something else! I grew a plant of Malawi x pck but didn't enjoy my pheno much


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2017)

Jaybodankly said:


> Can anybody explain Type 2 Cannabis – Full Spectrum High Cannabinoid Content? What's is high like compared to regular unleaded Cannabis?


I don't know if this is what you are after but heres a breakdown of what everything tested for does
https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/understanding-cannabis-testing

I want high THC and high CBN but I like couchlock.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 1, 2017)

Anyone having issues with the card payment ? I have tried 5 times and it keeps declining, trying to pay for my black Friday order


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 1, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Not good as in mutants or low trichome low smell? Bad structure?
> Good luck and happy hunting friend


low trich low smell. buds just airy not filling out. one pheno is pretty decent and ill run again, others are a definite no.


----------



## Pitu (Dec 1, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone having issues with the card payment ? I have tried 5 times and it keeps declining, trying to pay for my black Friday order


Same here mate even with every other payment option lol not including cash....


----------



## typoerror (Dec 1, 2017)

If you're having problems with the site try using a different browser. I had to switch from chrome to Firefox to get the site to work properly.


----------



## Pitu (Dec 1, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Is your having problems with the site try using a different browser. I had to switch from chrome to Firefox to get the site to work properly.


Hm that's something to look into tomorrow thanks mate.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 1, 2017)

The full pack of Lucky 7's I planted, have germinated.
100% germination after all of the early germination issues, should help fix any bad reputation that the Lucky 7's still have.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 1, 2017)

Anybody have a extra pack of Lucky7’s I’ll find some Greenpoint you need?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 1, 2017)

Yeah gu must be backed up cause I'm going 7 days now on diesels I ordered last friday.got my barn burners today though so no complaints.maybe the diesels will ship out on monday?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah gu must be backed up cause I'm going 7 days now on diesels I ordered last friday.got my barn burners today though so no complaints.maybe the diesels will ship out on monday?


I got a shipping notice today on a Friday order.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 1, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I got a shipping notice today on a Friday order.


Last Friday? That's not cool.
I had my label within minutes of my Black Friday order.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 1, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Id also like to know


they have made a special effort to ensure there is a wide range of cannabonoids in their strains, not just thca and cbd.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 1, 2017)

Pure Ghost OG at 2 weeks old.Im prety stoked about them.I wasnt sure how they was gonna be cause all the pics i saw of them being grown on the forums were lanky and looked like shit plants.Now im starting to get excited.Got some big fat ass fan leaves.Still dont get the runt in there though.#11.Its been like that from the beginning and just never ran right.Nothing different about it just a runt.Fuk it ill see what it can do.
I salvaged my greenpoints from the root issue and re cloned them.I have them going pretty good now.Water chiller was out of wack and i got screwed.I picked up on some hydraguard after i bleached out everything.Painful process but ill take it any day of the week over dirt.Hydroguard is some good shit.
Also upgraded to 12 bucket recirculating to accomadate for these 12 pack regulars.Im over starting them in dirt and sexing them,cutting clones to run in hydro.Im gonna start everything in hydro from here out with 12 bucket systems.Fuck all the dumb shit.Ill cull the males and let the fems keep trucking.Will be way better anyway cause i can get a huge veg jump in RDWC.
Popped a pack of gunslingers tonight for the new 12 bucket setup.The snail race is ON

Pure Ghost started in Hydro 2 weeks old.


salvaged greenpoint from hydro herpes.


----------



## THT (Dec 1, 2017)

Gunslinger @ 63 days from seed - Pollinated the lower buds with a very nice Pioneer Kush Male


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 2, 2017)

THT said:


> Gunslinger @ 63 days from seed - Pollinated the lower buds with a very nice Pioneer Kush Male
> View attachment 4051714 View attachment 4051713 View attachment 4051715 View attachment 4051717


i like it


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 2, 2017)

Will the auctions come back?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2017)

THT said:


> Gunslinger @ 63 days from seed - Pollinated the lower buds with a very nice Pioneer Kush Male
> View attachment 4051714 View attachment 4051713 View attachment 4051715 View attachment 4051717


Very nice!
That is very similar looking to the pack that I grew. Compact with one solid cola, from top to bottom.
Mine were pretty loud with Chem skunk funk. How is the smell?


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 2, 2017)

Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic. 
  
 


Ignore the nuked leaves it was chop time


----------



## Bstndutchy (Dec 2, 2017)

Me ...I messaged them twice still no response


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
> Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic.
> View attachment 4051983 View attachment 4051984
> View attachment 4051985
> ...


Looks dank. Good job.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 2, 2017)

Just dropped half packs of Brandywine and Sundance Kid.....should be a fun 2018


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped half packs of Brandywine and Sundance Kid.....should be a fun 2018


I just dropped 5 Sundance Kid and 5 jelly pie .


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2017)

Waiting to hear on a Black Friday nugget mess so in the meantime I put 4 sprouted Copper Chem in the dirt this morning!


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 2, 2017)

Jelly pie gets my pencil hard everytime I think about it. 
Who is growing lucky 7s??


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 2, 2017)

Any one going to Emerald cup?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Jelly pie gets my pencil hard everytime I think about it.
> Who is growing lucky 7s??


Me too, really looking forward to the terps.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm just starting to grow Lucky 7's and if i ever get my Black Friday order, I plan to grow Jelly Pie.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm sexing some Lucky 7's now. 
My Jelly Pies keep getting put off for others.

I harvest a Jamoka yesterday. soapy cat urine so far, I'm diggin it!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm just starting to grow Lucky 7's and if i ever get my Black Friday order, I plan to grow Jelly Pie.


My nuggets are in Purgatory!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
> Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic.
> View attachment 4051983 View attachment 4051984
> View attachment 4051985
> ...


Nice budz! 
What happened to the leaves in that last pic? Too much PK?


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 2, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
> Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic.
> View attachment 4051983 View attachment 4051984
> View attachment 4051985
> ...


i'm so sad he is not making skypilot beans right now. i asked once on ig and he said he didn't have the mother for that cross anymore. hopefully he can get her back and make more, because those things are frost factories!

Gu~, when will we see sky pilot again?


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 2, 2017)

Working on getting another pack of jelly pie.. site issues. 
Had 3 lucky 7s... one boring male I culled and two suspected females in veg. 
@Vato_504 wish I could help on the lucky 7s but my other pack is from the 1st drop which were documented to have germ issues (seeds too fresh). So I'm not gonna risk sending out a pack that might not germ. Maybe someone else grabbed extra tho


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm sexing some Lucky 7's now.
> My Jelly Pies keep getting put off for others.
> 
> I harvest a Jamoka yesterday. soapy cat urine so far, I'm diggin it!


You sure that smell ain't from the pissjugs?I just added some Ivory to the pissjugs, yeh, I'm getting the soapy catpiss smell too!


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 2, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i'm so sad he is not making skypilot beans right now. i asked once on ig and he said he didn't have the mother for that cross anymore. hopefully he can get her back and make more, because those things are frost factories!
> 
> Gu~, when will we see sky pilot again?


If/when he gets a cut of the mother or cut of sky pilot itself back.
Read somewhere he was offered a cut of the sky pilot to use. Must not be his top priority.

I grabbed a pack when they were avail. Although I removed from the foil and put the plastic puck in a jar. If you have trust I could part ways... but it would not be cheap for you


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I'm sexing some Lucky 7's now.
> My Jelly Pies keep getting put off for others.
> 
> I harvest a Jamoka yesterday. soapy cat urine so far, I'm diggin it!


Cat urine??? 
I've got three cats, and it's inconceivable how the smell of cat piss could be a good thing. 
I've seen "rancid meat" and "putrid organic matter" in the descriptions! 

Someone should breed a strain called "Labrador" that smells like dog shit (ref Cheech & Chong). 
Instant classic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice budz!
> What happened to the leaves in that last pic? Too much PK?


I've noticed that Greenpoints Stardawg crosses have lower nutrient requirments, similar to many sativa's, that I've grown. 
Many photos of Greenpoints gear look this way, my last haul included.

I have dropped my ppm' s from 900 to 700 and so far my plants are much happier.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 2, 2017)

For sure!. 
once I got past the fruity selections, some awesome bananas, pineapples, blue berries, cherries, strawberries, lemons(oh, the lemons)
I found the profiles that most affected me in a positive way were the following, found in very specific(authentic) strains too.

Roast beef-chem d
garlic-chem abcd?
menthol- whotf knows, I got mine in clearwater og
shit(yep, its called Shit-Mr. Nice-unbelievably authentic in my book, irresistible too)
pure real skunk the one that makes you sneeze, not the tooty fruity one(still searching for it)
naptha, my personal goto, chem4
theres more, I jut forgot for now

maybe its like that container in the fridge, the really bad one, all stinking shit, you hand it to your room mate with no deceit in the description but still, one must sniff it. and when you smoke these, and they punch you right between the eyes like no others, you'll know... the fruit is for _them_, feed me the chemicals, cleaners, beefy, pure shit strains.


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 2, 2017)

Good post! Heavy pine and haze have always done me well... to add to your list


----------



## THT (Dec 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> That is very similar looking to the pack that I grew. Compact with one solid cola, from top to bottom.
> Mine were pretty loud with Chem skunk funk. How is the smell?


Some of the strongest most pungent smelling buds that I've got going right now. Very chemy, very sour, and a little skunk.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 2, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> If/when he gets a cut of the mother or cut of sky pilot itself back.
> Read somewhere he was offered a cut of the sky pilot to use. Must not be his top priority.
> 
> I grabbed a pack when they were avail. Although I removed from the foil and put the plastic puck in a jar. If you have trust I could part ways... but it would not be cheap for you


 many thanks for the offer, but i will be good for a bit with all the packs i have already. i think bandit breath and tomahawk will be my next run. 6 of each and pray for good ratios. i'll have some other cuts as backups if i end up with a bunch of males.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Last Friday? That's not cool.
> I had my label within minutes of my Black Friday order.


It is cool, in fact. I'm in no rush for them, and as only $39 was sent, had no anxiety about it. Plus. this cat always sends orders, and I allow extra days for the sales generated volume and the upsurge in seasonal mail and packages. I have no plans to pop them...lol...but $15 a pack for reliable gear....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 2, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> It is cool, in fact. I'm in no rush for them, and as only $39 was sent, had no anxiety about it. Plus. this cat always sends orders, and I allow extra days for the sales generated volume and the upsurge in seasonal mail and packages. I have no plans to pop them...lol...but $15 a pack for reliable gear....
> 
> View attachment 4052118


I'm crawling the walls waiting for my Jelly Pie!

I'll do a little snow shoveling to get my mind off of the Jelly.


----------



## predd (Dec 2, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm crawling the walls waiting for my Jelly Pie!
> 
> I'll do a little snow shoveling to get my mind off of the Jelly.
> View attachment 4052129


I had 6 jelly pie in paper towels 4 minutes after the mail man drove by.....lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

predd said:


> I had 6 jelly pie in paper towels 4 minutes after the mail man drove by.....lol


I waited a day.......it’s called patience.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum getting closer......


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

Clearwater Kush


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2017)

Night rider has a few weeks at least, but the smell is wonderful.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 2, 2017)

Whos got a report on the Cali cannon?


----------



## AbeFroman (Dec 2, 2017)

Popped a few of their seeds this week (cookies n chem, Tomahawk, Bandits Breath). Unfortunately non of the Bandits Breath germinated.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 2, 2017)

Can someone please inform me if the gold nuggets are now working and if so how do I view how many I have and how do I redeem them?


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 3, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
> Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic.
> View attachment 4051983 View attachment 4051984
> View attachment 4051985
> ...


Hey bro those are beautiful! 

You mentioned you forgot to clone them out. Take this for what it is worth but most usually when I forget to clone something out or just get a good surprising phenos that comes around, I always harvest and leave a little bid on the bottoms, throw them under a fluoro and begin to reveg them.

It always works amazingly for me. I don't know if you have already harvested completely or not, but if you have not, I would definitely consider doing a reveg.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 3, 2017)

westcoast420 said:


> Couple shots from the last of my greenpoint pheno hunt. These sky pilots have to be some of the nicest plants ive grown. Wish there were more seeds of that available cause i missed some awesome phenos due to not cloning before i flowered them out.
> Skypilot #9, hard to get the whole plant in the pic.
> View attachment 4051983 View attachment 4051984
> View attachment 4051985
> ...


excellent looking SPs westcoast, I bet the have a solid mule kick too.
I know mine did.
I ran 3 ladies, all were big bushy plants non-topped.
it was my 1st run with GPS.
glad i got 2PKS 

btw
reveg you fav pheno and very good odds you get you cuts.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 3, 2017)

4 California cannon 
7 days from flip


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> View attachment 4052591
> 
> 4 California cannon
> 7 days from flip


Nice, hope yours have some OG funk to them.

Should have mine finished up in about 3 weeks time or so. Nice chunky frosty buds but still little smell coming from this one I have. Thinking the OG will come through when the buds are dry, im breaking them up & smoking. If that OG flavor is there on the exhale it will make up for the lack of terps.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 3, 2017)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Whos got a report on the Cali cannon?


Narcotic,devastating, show stopper, end of day smoke..


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> Narcotic, show stopper, end of day smoke..


Sure hope so! Though I do like my OG’s to have a sativa kick to it, my Ghost hybrid does.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 3, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> Narcotic,devastating, show stopper, end of day smoke..


How many days from flip to finish?


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 3, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How many days from flip to finish?


I don't recall, and I dont normally keep up with days, I monitor trichs, and chop when amber starts. But I do recall taking a sample about 2 weeks early and the sample was "Narcotic,devastating, show stopper, end of day smoke". It's a 10 weeker I feel.

Did not run the full pack though, as I lost most of the pack by accident. My second pack should be in my mailbox tomorrow. But if you're huntin a sativa in CC your feeling may get hurt IMHO


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

Not hunting for a sativa I have plenty of those round here. Just from my experience OG’s havent been a narcotic knockout smoke.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 3, 2017)

Trewalker said:


> Narcotic,devastating, show stopper, end of day smoke..


sounds like a few pheno's of BOGs Sour Bubble Ive experienced.
twisted up a big stanky fatty going to a party once, soon as I walked in everyone
was sniffin round wondering who had it,
I was zeroed in as the one holding in less then a NY second lol
fired it up and in ten minutes after lighting up it became the quietest party Ive ever been to
lol... just like a deaf-n-dumb convention


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 3, 2017)

Here is the Papa of my F2's, liked him very well, though he stretched like there was no tomorrow.


Copper Chem F2


.


----------



## frosty420 (Dec 3, 2017)

Hello fellow growers. I bought a pack of Pioneer Kush and California cannon each. I tryed looking them up on Google and the only thing i could find was this thread.

Would any of you educated GREEN point seeds guys be able to answer me a few questions?

Where is the Tahoe og kush from in the California cannon cross? Is it a Cali Con plant and what are the chem crosses like OD? I ran into mold last summer and would hate to see it again.

Also how much Lemmon comes out of the Tahoe? Im looking for sour lemons.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Dec 3, 2017)

Is cc back up?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Building this today just for Greenpoint lol.I got so many regs now gonna use it to sex plants so I can move females right into hydro.no more cloning females after sexing.this will shave about 4 weeks off my sexing time.thanks @Gu~ for making me spend another 400 on building a new system just for your gear.


----------



## Craigson (Dec 3, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bodega Bubblegum getting closer......View attachment 4052243


Do you just have one female of bodega?
I have 2 in veg now, one is a little lankier/grows faster and one is def more on the chem side by smell.
Cant wait to see em flower.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 3, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Do you just have one female of bodega?
> I have 2 in veg now, one is a little lankier/grows faster and one is def more on the chem side by smell.
> Cant wait to see em flower.


I have two different females going. The one pictured is an indica leaning pheno, the other is taller, hasn’t purpled as much and has narrower leaves. They both have a sweet smell when you rub the stems. I have some other very loud smelling strains in the tent, so it’s hard to tell if they are putting off much Chem funk. It will be fun to see the difference once I harvest.


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 3, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey bro those are beautiful!
> 
> You mentioned you forgot to clone them out. Take this for what it is worth but most usually when I forget to clone something out or just get a good surprising phenos that comes around, I always harvest and leave a little bid on the bottoms, throw them under a fluoro and begin to reveg them.
> 
> It always works amazingly for me. I don't know if you have already harvested completely or not, but if you have not, I would definitely consider doing a reveg.


Thanks man. I actually did do this with a few of the phenos I didn't clone last round, unfortunately one turned out to show some pretty weird hermi growth so had to end that one, the other one was left out of the watering schedule by an employee so that one didn't survive.


----------



## higher self (Dec 3, 2017)

My Cali Cannon at 46 days


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Filling her up now.all set up and ready to rock n roll.this shit is gonna get good.looking for water flow down the center of all the buckets ano that's a wrap.popped 10 gunsingers and 2 shoreline'' going n there asap.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 3, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Filling her up now.all set up and ready to rock n roll.this shit is gonna get good.looking for water flow down the center of all the buckets ano that's a wrap.popped 10 gunsingers and 2 shoreline'' going n there asap.
> 
> View attachment 4052855
> 
> View attachment 4052858


I like your home setup. I've considered building an undercurrent system many times.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I like your home setup. I've considered building an undercurrent system many times.


How does that system work? I've never ran DWC but it looks fun.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 3, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> How does that system work? I've never ran DWC but it looks fun.


Undercurrent is basically a recirculating deep water culture on steroids, where the nutrient solution is thoroughly aerated and rushing past the root zone. Think oversized pipe, pumps and aeration, with phenomenal growth potential, if you run a tight ship.
I don't know if Heisengrows setup would be considered an undercurrent, it is definately recirculating and therefore bad-ass, IMHO.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 3, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Undercurrent is basically a recirculating deep water culture on steroids, where the nutrient solution is thoroughly aerated and rushing past the root zone. Think oversized pipe, pumps and aeration, with phenomenal growth potential, if you run a tight ship.
> I don't know if Heisengrows setup would be considered an undercurrent, it is definately recirculating and therefore bad-ass, IMHO.


It is completely undercurrent.I took the idea from current culture and made mine better.I hope they read this cause they can kiss my ass.charging people 2 grand for some buckets and pipes is bullshit considering its been around for decades.they just pUT a market on it but they still got the epi bucket fucked up.I made some changes and get retarded growth.
It' very easy to make mistake and lose entire crop but once you get it dialed in and overcome obstacles it is by far the easiest and growth on plants is fast and furious


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 3, 2017)

You can see in the pic water rides under the roots in 2 inch pipe and is pulled through the 2 smaller pipes that goes to the pump.than it goes under the floor to another room with a water chiller and comes back to dump in the front control bucket.the smaller pipes is what pulls the water through all the buckets.
This shir on co2 is crazy.also you don't have to use hardly any nutes in this system and you still get crazy growth.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 4, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> It is completely undercurrent.I took the idea from current culture and made mine better.I hope they read this cause they can kiss my ass.charging people 2 grand for some buckets and pipes is bullshit considering its been around for decades.they just pUT a market on it but they still got the epi bucket fucked up.I made some changes and get retarded growth.
> It' very easy to make mistake and lose entire crop but once you get it dialed in and overcome obstacles it is by far the easiest and growth on plants is fast and furious


hands down my most prolific grow system to date, albeit riddled with issues from day one for me
From leaks, to ph, and that frikken res heat.
IN the end I figured might have been dryer to plumb a couple dozen wet dry vac's together and grow in those
I got so frustrated I filled my buckets up with promix to soak up the water and the (my current)idea came to me in a flash!


----------



## Mcgician (Dec 4, 2017)

If you don't mind me asking @Heisengrow, what size system are you running? How many buckets, what size chiller and how many 1000hps lights? I've seen many other dwc setups online before, and without a doubt, the growth rate is extremely fast. In some ways, too fast. I've seen guys run that system, and run into issues they've never had to deal with before. For instance, some guys have found, due to such rapid growth, they have to grow only ONE plant per light, have far more rapid defolitaion intervals, spray intervals, and having to really get a grip on vertical growth. Have you run in to these same issues? I'd be interested in trying a dwc system, but with the amount of lights I'm running, I highly doubt I'd be able to keep up with the work demands such fast growth would require. Would you mind sharing your experience and opinion on how it's affected your workload and available time being able to deal with it? Thx.

~McG


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> If you don't mind me asking @Heisengrow, what size system are you running? How many buckets, what size chiller and how many 1000hps lights? I've seen many other dwc setups online
> 
> ~McG


Growth is super fast, stretch seems to be exaggerated, more buds and weight in the end. None of these are “problems” in my view as long as you have experience training plants and you understand your time lines.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 4, 2017)

@ Mcgician great questions! 

workload, yep, keep up with demands, yep.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

Seems like it would make sense to grow ONE plant in DWC until I figure how what's up because there's a very good chance I'll fuck up & kill the plant. Then maybe expand after a successful harvest? 
Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2017)

I run DWC for years, but in non-connected buckets. Connections [ I think ? ] mean you have no mobility to move plants around, either in one tent [ faster growers to the outside, slower ones in the middle] or from one tent to another. 



Chunky Stool said:


> Seems like it would make sense to grow ONE plant in DWC until I figure how what's up because there's a very good chance I'll fuck up & kill the plant.


It's easy peasy if you have good nutrients and follow their prescribed feeding schedule. Use a little less than stated, and you can always add more if the plants show they're hungrier for more. I use GH powders with a little ph UP because of my water being a bit out of balance. The problem I used to run into most frequently was failing air stones - getting swallowed up by roots. The plant suffocates, and doesn't let you know until it's too late - always about mid bloom. Problem fixed by never re-using an air stone. They're extremely cheap vs the heartbreak of losing a 2 month old + shirley.

ZThe best part IMO ? I don't like dirt / soil and all the pests they can harbor. DWC is clean; the most frequent problem is probably bud rot in the super fat colas you can grow. Topping several times for many nugs vs big colas most always works, along with good air circulation. I've also recently bought a mini-dehumidifier from Amazon that's _sweeeet !

  _


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I run DWC for years, but in non-connected buckets. Connections [ I think ? ] mean you have no mobility to move plants around, either in one tent [ faster growers to the outside, slower ones in the middle] or from one tent to another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what size dehumidifier,Cap?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2017)

natureboygrower said:


> what size dehumidifier,Cap?


This one is less than a foot tall, weighs maybe 4 lbs. It's in the spare room on a table where 2 large and 2 small tents live, and pulls an inch or two of water daily.

https://www.amazon.com/hysure-Dehumidifier-Deshumidificador-Electric-Basement/dp/B0725ZY3P1/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1512405586&sr=1-2&keywords=hysure+Compact+Mini+Dehumidifier


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> This one is less than a foot tall, weighs maybe 4 lbs. It's in the spare room on a table where 2 large and 2 small tents live, and pulls an inch or two of water daily.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/hysure-Dehumidifier-Deshumidificador-Electric-Basement/dp/B0725ZY3P1/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1512405586&sr=1-2&keywords=hysure+Compact+Mini+Dehumidifier


that is nice.smallest dehumidifier i've seen.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Mcgician said:


> If you don't mind me asking @Heisengrow, what size system are you running? How many buckets, what size chiller and how many 1000hps lights? I've seen many other dwc setups online before, and without a doubt, the growth rate is extremely fast. In some ways, too fast. I've seen guys run that system, and run into issues they've never had to deal with before. For instance, some guys have found, due to such rapid growth, they have to grow only ONE plant per light, have far more rapid defolitaion intervals, spray intervals, and having to really get a grip on vertical growth. Have you run in to these same issues? I'd be interested in trying a dwc system, but with the amount of lights I'm running, I highly doubt I'd be able to keep up with the work demands such fast growth would require. Would you mind sharing your experience and opinion on how it's affected your workload and available time being able to deal with it? Thx.
> 
> ~McG


on my 4.5x 6 foot scrogs i run 1000W.This keeps my canopy even and keeps the height down on the tops.I always time my scrogs so the majority of the stretch is above the screen.This give me way more bud sites above the net.Never allow the plants to stretch under the screen or stretch while your filling the screen in.Its counter productive and you end up building all your bud sites under the net.You want nice stacked colas growing up from the base of the screen.This is the way i do it because i have 7 foot ceilings.If i had 12 foot ceilings i would run 27 gallon totes and water jets to get 6 foot plants under 1200W gravitas but this is another time when this state pulls its head out of its ass.
IMO scrogging with DWC are made for each other.You never have to fuck with the plants.Never have to move them to water.All your nutrient recirculates through the buckets so all your worried about is what is above your scrog screens.I put my buckets on 18 inch centers and found this a very good compromise for a scrog.
DWC gives me way faster veg times and once the net goes up i just start to tuck the tops and move the branches to fill in the screen.When its about 85 percent complete i flip to 12/12.Again the only main concern for me is spacing the branches.I use 4 inch net and just have 1 branch for every other square.Picture it as a checker board.Just put a branch in the black squares.so everything is spaced out.I cut every thing else that doesnt get a square.That way growth is super even,and not crowded.it takes me about 4 minutes a day to tuck and weave branches but it is only for about 2 weeks if that.Once everything has a square thats it.

Also the recirculating with the control bucket (dummy bucket)is awesome cause its the only bucket i have to check.thats where i put my nutes in and check the ph.I run gen hrdro flora duo and im telling you of all the multiple plants ive run it always seems about half strength of what there charts say is always money.
I also use water chillers.Its extremely important to keep out root disease but not always a fail safe.Ive been using Hydroguard now as an insurance and i have to say im impressed with it.I wish i would have found it way back when i first started.I ran a test with it using single bucket and room temp water and have white as fuck roots so this will be part of my systems for now on if you dont want to have to brew a bacterial benificial tea.
Ive known about teas for a while i just dont have to deal with all that.The purpose of DWC is for ease of operation.Once everything is set is is retarded easy.

I also use top off reservoirs and float switches in my control bucket.I have a remote 20 gallon resovior that drains to a float valve in my main system.I always mix my nutes in that reservoir and i can always tell how much the plants are taking in.If i have 600PPM in my system and 650 in my top off res.And the system is staying at 600,this tells me my plants are eating a little more than im giving.When u get the top off res and the system PPM around the same than thats it.All you have to do is check the PH once a day and adjust if you need to.

Like i said once everything is set up and you get it dialed in which dont take much than you will be bored in your grow room cause shit becomes so automated you will have nothing to do.

Hope i answered some of your questions.

Also to the guy that was having leaks.I use 5200 marine caulk to seal up everything.its 25 dollars a tube but once it dries u never gonna have a leak period.that shit is used below waterline sealing boats.i always run a bead around everything before i fill with water.Once i do that 12 hours to dry and thats it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 4, 2017)

Pure ghost OG at around 18 days.the runt is coming around.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 4, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seems like it would make sense to grow ONE plant in DWC until I figure how what's up because there's a very good chance I'll fuck up & kill the plant. Then maybe expand after a successful harvest?
> Just thinking out loud...


Yup, always start out small with a new technique.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 4, 2017)

My situation: I'm in a corner of the garage that's fairly good sized. It's a double length garage stall that was probably designed for a boat. I put in heavy duty shelving + blackout curtains to isolate the space. 
DWC might work well for me right now because garage temps stay around 65 with the lights on. I just pulled a couple lbs from an outdoor crop and have 10 seedlings going, so I'm not in a huge hurry. They are actually doing really shitty in the larger space. I had a 5X5 tent, but took it out so I could grow taller plants (and more of them). 
Controlling humidity isn't easy because opening a garage door instantly fucks everything up. Also lets in bugs. 
So right now I'm running a heater and a humidifier -- even though outdoor humidity is 75%. SMH
Is cool & dry a good environment for DWC? It sounds like DWC creates its own humidity. 
But I really have zero clue when it comes to DWC. I do organic soil, coco, or promix.


----------



## higher self (Dec 4, 2017)

Yall got me interested in DWC now as well. Never ran a hydro setup before so want to try it a few times to see if its for me. I just have to many plants to run to find keepers right now. When I find them & have 3-4 strains I fuck with I’d like to explore hydro. Not just for weed too but vegetables & other herbs


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 4, 2017)

On a completely unrelated note, 5 out of 5 Sundance Kid germinated and 5 out of 5 Jelly Pie germinated.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 4, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> On a completely unrelated note, 5 out of 5 Sundance Kid germinated and 5 out of 5 Jelly Pie germinated.


4/5 on both my Sundance and Brandywine.

Will see if number five pops in the dirt...too early to call just yet


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 4, 2017)

My Black Friday order came through. 
Maverick,Butch Cassidy, California Cannon and DVG's Citrus Farmer f2's
Thank you, Gu


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 4, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I run DWC for years, but in non-connected buckets. Connections [ I think ? ] mean you have no mobility to move plants around, either in one tent [ faster growers to the outside, slower ones in the middle] or from one tent to another.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you ever have slime/mold from lack of chiller? change water 1x a week?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> you ever have slime/mold from lack of chiller? change water 1x a week?


I have no idea what chiller is, so I guess not. I _think _that keeping the nute solution light proof prevents slime/mold. A very old hydro guide recommended using black electrical tape around the buckets to seal out all light. That's proved to be overkill.

I've never had a roots issue, and use nothing but grow, bloom, and ph UP. I used to change the solutions once a week post flip, but got lazy a year or so ago and skipped it - just decreased the nutes per gallon and kept dumping them in as needed with no ill affects. Drain and refill with straight water a week from chop, and that's the whole enchilada nowadays basically.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 5, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Major changes coming to the golden nugget rewards program Jan 1 2018.
> I would suggest depleting your balance in anticipation for a devaluation.


Finally was able to log into my account...cool...but now can't find where to find anything about golden nuggets account...I know I have a fat order coming from there but just can't get to...how do I redeem my nuggggggzzzz???


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks Gu!


----------



## the gnome (Dec 5, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Finally was able to log into my account...cool...but now can't find where to find anything about golden nuggets account...I know I have a fat order coming from there but just can't get to...how do I redeem my nuggggggzzzz???


ditto, what's up with our points?
Gu, Just let us know something definite
the clock is tickin when the whole system is changed at the end of the year
and it's a safe bet it won't be near as generous as it has been.
so anyone with anything to gain from your bonus nuggz better hope things get back up.
I'm over 1K in nuggz + begining to wonder if I'll be able to get full benefit from them before the change.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

I think the postal service has either lost, stole, or confiscated my Black Friday order.
The tracking tool says *In-Transit, Delayed*_, for the last few days, with no progress._


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I think the postal service has either lost, stole, or confiscated my Black Friday order.
> The tracking tool says *In-Transit, Delayed*_, for the last few days, with no progress._


Mail is constipated from black Friday and cyber Monday sales lol. I've had that happen for a couple days cause they were backed up and couldn't fit the mail on the trucks. 
But Idk man if it takes much longer that's suspect


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I think the postal service has either lost, stole, or confiscated my Black Friday order.
> The tracking tool says *In-Transit, Delayed*_, for the last few days, with no progress._


I have had that with seeds in fact but they arrived unmolested. I have had stuff bounce between 3 POs as they all handle my local zip code.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I have had that with seeds in fact but they arrived unmolested. I have had stuff bounce between 3 POs as they all handle my local zip code.


I wouldn't be surprised if they left it on the plane and sent it back to Colorado, lol.
I had a paycheck mailed to me once within state, that took 3 weeks to arrive with a postal stamp from Syracus, NY on it. 
A couple of times a year, I get other people's mail in my P.O. Box. That's my greatest fear with seeds.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I think the postal service has either lost, stole, or confiscated my Black Friday order.
> The tracking tool says *In-Transit, Delayed*_, for the last few days, with no progress._


my package was set to arrive by 8pm yesterday according to tracking it should have been at my town's post office about a mile from my house then it just stopped and it says delayed now. The stranger part to me is why when I check my orders on my account at greenpoint's site the order has disappeared and only my previous completed order is listed. Waiting to hear back from Gu, I'm sure he can explain everything. Luckily we order from greenpoint directly


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

kds710 said:


> my package was set to arrive by 8pm yesterday according to tracking it should have been at my town's post office about a mile from my house then it just stopped and it says delayed now. The stranger part to me is why when I check my orders on my account at greenpoint's site the order has disappeared and only my previous completed order is listed. Waiting to hear back from Gu, I'm sure he can explain everything. Luckily we order from greenpoint directly


That is exactly what mine did. Scheduled for 8 pm Saturday and then boom, delayed.
I'll have to check Greenpoint and check my account as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That is exactly what mine did. Scheduled for 8 pm Saturday and then boom, delayed.
> I'll have to check Greenpoint and check my account as well.


Mine is not listed as well, but maybe since technically it's not completed until they have confirmation of delivery.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2017)

Update!
DISTRIBUTION TO PO BOX IN PROGRESS.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That is exactly what mine did. Scheduled for 8 pm Saturday and then boom, delayed.
> I'll have to check Greenpoint and check my account as well.


First thing yall need to keep in mind is USPS employee's are eat up in stupid. With my last order my cash was delayed getting to Gu~, but made it 2 days late.
According to my mail gal, USPS just got Amazon shipping contracrt, which we all know USPS is not prepared to handle. I also notice my local UPS driver is running 2 hours early which pretty much confirms his load was lightened and USPS is doing Amazon


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

I get packages that are picked up by FedEx from the seller and delivered by USPS in my box!


----------



## the gnome (Dec 5, 2017)

I had 2 orders for the turkey day sales
one was the day before and i sent cash,
it finally came in monday,
the other i tried to pay w/CC and it wet thru a couple days later,
I just now got the tracking info for it LOL.
now I have the 2nd hurdle........
getting from denver to to florida
some of you ain't got it so bad in my eyes
of course 90% of the chaos was reconfiguring the entire system during the busiest time of year


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 5, 2017)

all but 2 of my barnburners cracked soil so far. 6/6 on the citrus farmers


----------



## the gnome (Dec 5, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> all but 2 of my barnburners cracked soil so far. 6/6 on the citrus farmers


my 1 pak of citrus farmer landed mon.
11-beans(got an extra one), all cracked and I just finished plugging em in grodan plugs
btw these beans were so big-n-fat my tweezers had to be manually spread to grab em and the same to let go
way ta go DVG!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 5, 2017)

the gnome said:


> I had 2 orders for the turkey day sales
> one was the day before and i sent cash,
> it finally came in monday,
> the other i tried to pay w/CC and it wet thru a couple days later,
> ...


I'm in Idaho so I feel your pain, strict prohibition state..


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

While waiting on nugget freedom, 4/4 Copper Chem have popped out of the dirt! And my 1 girl Purple Mountain Majesty at 5 weeks is growing buds fast and smells a bit skunky, typical hybreed looking with nice strong and long branching. Building serious trichs.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 5, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Update!
> DISTRIBUTION TO PO BOX IN PROGRESS.


Nice man. It'll get resolved and my seeds will make their way to me, as of right now still a delay though. Little glitch


----------



## typoerror (Dec 5, 2017)

9 of 11 lucky 7 above ground and looking healthy. the other 2 did crack but didn't do much afterwards.


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 5, 2017)

Random bud shot, purple badlands, day 36


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 5, 2017)

Does it smell like stardawg? Or sumthin else? 
I just put a female lucky 7 plant into the flower tent. we shall see just how lucky I got haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

SensiPuff said:


> Does it smell like stardawg? Or sumthin else?
> I just put a female lucky 7 plant into the flower tent. we shall see just how lucky I got haha


box of chocolates


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

Nuggets are out of Purgatory, issue resolved see you all at Greenpoint. A little Dynamite Diesel goes in the Underdog for shopping trip!


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 5, 2017)

i am still not receiving the pw reset emails.seems most people are fine now but i have tried like 10 times now over the past week and no dice. really want to get rid of my nuggets before the new system comes in.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i am still not receiving the pw reset emails.seems most people are fine now but i have tried like 10 times now over the past week and no dice. really want to get rid of my nuggets before the new system comes in.


Have you emailed Greenpoint?


----------



## typoerror (Dec 5, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i am still not receiving the pw reset emails.seems most people are fine now but i have tried like 10 times now over the past week and no dice. really want to get rid of my nuggets before the new system comes in.


Chance the browser your using. I still can't log in using chrome but Firefox works fine.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Nuggets are out of Purgatory, issue resolved see you all at Greenpoint. A little Dynamite Diesel goes in the Underdog for shopping trip!


Where did you locate your nuggets??


----------



## hillbill (Dec 5, 2017)

Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


My nuggets are chunky...


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Have you emailed Greenpoint?


i did earlier, yeah. i'm sure it will get sorted shortly. didn't wanna be another email asking about the same thing, but seems it is something they might have to fix individually.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 5, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

Blizzard Bush and Butch Cassidy for $4.54 sounds good to me. Don't overlook the Dynamite Diesel.


----------



## Nubia (Dec 6, 2017)

Gu said in a previous post and in an gazette email that the nuggets wont be accessible until the new system is in place. Did we all just ignore that? 
Hopefully my black friday order comes through today after the "Delays". I think USPS just makes us want to wait for our beans!


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 6, 2017)

Nubia said:


> Gu said in a previous post and in an gazette email that the nuggets wont be accessible until the new system is in place. Did we all just ignore that?
> Hopefully my black friday order comes through today after the "Delays". I think USPS just makes us want to wait for our beans!


Who cares? I can wait!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

Nubia said:


> Gu said in a previous post and in an gazette email that the nuggets wont be accessible until the new system is in place. Did we all just ignore that?
> Hopefully my black friday order comes through today after the "Delays". I think USPS just makes us want to wait for our beans!


My nuggets were redeemed to solve a small mishap while trying to use them on Black Friday. Couldn't be resolved on present site. That's all.


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Anyone know if Gu~ is still offering the 65% discontinued strains?
Like others have experienced, my cyber monday order was deleted from my account, just when I got some funds to pay for it.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Anyone know if Gu~ is still offering the 65% discontinued strains?
> Like others have experienced, my cyber monday order was deleted from my account, just when I got some funds to pay for it.


Yea deal is still live fam


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea deal is still live fam


I tried the code, Intheknow, but it didn't work. Sent them another email on the site so we'll see what he says.


----------



## Doc13 (Dec 6, 2017)

rodawg said:


> I tried the code, Intheknow, but it didn't work. Sent them another email on the site so we'll see what he says.


That code ended when the Black Friday sale was announced. I don't know if there is an intention to bring it back.


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> That code ended when the Black Friday sale was announced. I don't know if there is an intention to bring it back.


OK, that makes sense, I also tried Insta which doesn't work. The new code HeavyHarvest for 20% off is working fine, so he does have the codes working again.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 6, 2017)

rodawg said:


> Anyone know if Gu~ is still offering the 65% discontinued strains?
> Like others have experienced, my cyber monday order was deleted from my account, just when I got some funds to pay for it.


I just checked with cali cannon and it's a nogo. 
heavyharvest will prob be the new discount for a while,
I sure will miss it though, that 65% plus nuggetpoints gave me $9 paks of beans


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 6, 2017)

rodawg said:


> I tried the code, Intheknow, but it didn't work. Sent them another email on the site so we'll see what he says.


If you go on the site all the discontinued stuff is marked down


----------



## the gnome (Dec 6, 2017)

Nubia said:


> Gu said in a previous post and in an gazette email that the nuggets wont be accessible until the new system is in place. Did we all just ignore that?


as far as i know , the new system is up-n-running?
I'd like to know if we need to contact Gu about them, when everything was going nuts around turkey day he said
depending he would deal with us on a case by case basis,
like what's going on with hillbill


hillbill said:


> Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


just looking for some sort of clarification on what we'll be dealing with 
on a hi note, my final shipment from the turkey day sale is landing in my hands friday!


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> If you go on the site all the discontinued stuff is marked down


I checked, but just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing out on additional savings.
Hopefully they can find my old order from Cyber Monday, each pack was around $17 which was a great deal.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2017)

For now, if you'd like to use your nuggets... email me.
I'll manually redeem them and pass you the code. I can't seem to fix the bridge between the golden nuggets and the new website, so until my guys can figure it out or install a new rewards system, manual will have to be the way to go.
~
I'm also not able to make manual orders that will accept a card. Those orders in your account page will keep getting rejected. *New orders are fine though.
~*
I'm also being restricted by the new processor, so I can't hold any sales or promotions as the traffic will throw up a flag.
My hands are tied for the time being. Everyday I'm working on it though, trust that.
~
He'll remain nameless, but I had one of the breeders on my website contact me and demand the prices be raised. My goal is to always offer you the best price for the most popular gear. It is not appreciated by my competition be it breeders or seedbanks, but I serve you not them.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2017)

I do apologize, I made a mistake by migrating between Black Friday and Cyber Monday. 
Major fuck up for sure. I was oozing in optimism.

This migration is the key for growth as a seedbank, though. 

Thanks for hanging in there. Now, I'm back to your emails!


----------



## smashcity (Dec 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> For now, if you'd like to use your nuggets... email me.
> I'll manually redeem them and pass you the code. I can't seem to fix the bridge between the golden nuggets and the new website, so until my guys can figure it out or install a new rewards system, manual will have to be the way to go.
> ~
> I'm also not able to make manual orders that will accept a card. Those orders in your account page will keep getting rejected. *New orders are fine though.
> ...


Actually payment thru debit card is still down. Anyone having trouble using your card should just chalk it up and pay thru money order or cash.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2017)

If you'd like to use a debit card, skip the card and use eCheck/ACH


----------



## the gnome (Dec 6, 2017)

big thanx! for that heads up on what's happening Gu
we appreciate everything your doing for us...... 
at least when there's no probs  lol!!
seriously...I think a lot of peeps have forgotten the not to distant days of sending orders
overseas and the wait for that return trip through customs etc etc.
and thanx again for doing battle on our behalf with those capitalistic breeders


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

I had one card rejected last night and tried another debit card at 8:40 today with no trouble.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> ~
> He'll remain nameless, but I had one of the breeders on my website contact me and demand the prices be raised. My goal is to always offer you the best price for the most popular gear. It is not appreciated by my competition be it breeders or seedbanks, but I serve you not them.


*D*on't e*V*en *G*uess. but if I were a betting man....


----------



## coppershot (Dec 6, 2017)

Very subtle. 

On a side note, I couldn't get logged into my account and requesting a new password to my email wasn't working. Sent Gu an emIl last night and got a response this morning. Wish everyone took as much care and pride in their business.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Very subtle.
> 
> On a side note, I couldn't get logged into my account and requesting a new password to my email wasn't working. Sent Gu an emIl last night and got a response this morning. Wish everyone took as much care and pride in their business.


same happened to me. I just decided not to order... didnt need the seeds anyways just a couple packs at 35 each...


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 6, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> *D*on't e*V*en *G*uess. but if I were a betting man....


ya isnt that the same guy who got alot of crap for ratting on someone? Id put my money on him too


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2017)

Just did the math and the last 12 months I have gotten 13 packs at an average of $25.85 per pack with Copper Chem in that mix! Gu~ has always provided a way to get elite genes at reasonable cost for those “in the know” so to speak.


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I do apologize, I made a mistake by migrating between Black Friday and Cyber Monday.
> Major fuck up for sure. I was oozing in optimism.
> 
> This migration is the key for growth as a seedbank, though.
> ...


Are you receiving any emails from the site contact form, or is there a better method to email you?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2017)

If you know my email - [email protected], email me.

For some the contact us page is easier. Either way they go right to my email inbox, and I see everything.

I try to respond to everyone 100% of the time, in a timely manner too. (this past week might be the exception that proves the rule lol)


----------



## rodawg (Dec 6, 2017)

Sounds good, we'll be waiting patiently.
Hopefully missing orders can still be accessed, although it was very tempting I held back on ordering from GLG's Aniversary promo to give you a chance, plus some of those Bodhi hybrids you have are killer looking.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 6, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Chance the browser your using. I still can't log in using chrome but Firefox works fine.





hillbill said:


> Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


Just heard back from gu via email...he found my nuggggzzzz and is issuing me a coupon code to use...so email him to get your nuggggzzzz and beans....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2017)

Somebody needs to start a support group for us seed junkies. 

I received my order yesterday, but the last week has been hell. I needed my seed fix but my connection was getting hassled by the system.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Somebody needs to start a support group for us seed junkies.
> 
> I received my order yesterday, but the last week has been hell. I needed my seed fix but my connection was getting hassled by the system.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Somebody needs to start a support group for us seed junkies.
> 
> .


Odds are high you already have more beans than you can grow, drop a few you have in the vault while you wait.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 6, 2017)

Lol Amos. 

Received part of my order tonight. Got 5 Pure Animal but there happens to be 8 beans in the pack. Not the largest nor the darkest but the extras certainly are appreciated.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 6, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Somebody needs to start a support group for us seed junkies.
> 
> I received my order yesterday, but the last week has been hell. I needed my seed fix but my connection was getting hassled by the system.


BHA? Bean hoarders anonymous.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 6, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> BHA? Bean hoarders anonymous.


Agreed! Just moved here from GC after seeing an active Greenpoint thread, finished chinook haze outdoor end of October and have a few indoor chinook Scrog week 9, embarrassed to say how many packs of GP seeds I have expected 4 more packs today, i pulled up to find my mailbox surrounded by cops! WTF? Come to find out a chase and shoot out had just ended... Phew!


----------



## higher self (Dec 6, 2017)

Missed all the sales since the 666 one lol. Im kinda over buying seeds & rather buy cobs & boards for diy fixtures. I actually might wait until the next 666 sale to get more GPS if Gu has one in 2018. 

This Cali Cannon is starting to impress me more now. I think the terps are not as strong as they could be because its cold as some of my other plants dont really have much nose on them when I know they should have. Although my OG keeper is throwing its spicy OG terps regardless but the yeild is shit lol! 

The Cali Cannon is a yeilder for sure & sticky AF! Should have about 20 more days left on her. Think Im going to veg out a clone for next run in a 2 gal as this one is flowering in less than 1 gal lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 7, 2017)

Glad to see all you guys getting shit worked out,
On a side note anyone interested in Pure Ghost OG that is unimpressed by alot of the pictures posted of it on the forums I'm here to tell you the shit is Vigorous as shit and stout as fawk.I was thinking i was gonna be growing some lank but this is not the case.I have some super fat fan laves and main trunks as fat as my thumb on 3 week old plants.I was gonna scrog them out but there is just no way on this run cause of the way they are growing.Ill scrog the next run on clones of the top mom.

Also germinated 11 gunslingers for my new 12 bucket setup.All 11 popped and i dropped one on the ground some fuckin how and it was lost.So i sprouted 2 GG from @shorelineOG to see whats up.If there good ill run more.

Also have my female Hickock and 2 clone eagle scouts running.Have never flowered them before so all this shit going right now will be fun.

Ghost OG at 3 weeks looking crazy.I flipped them 2 days ago.After about 8 hrs of light the leaves stand straight out,shit looks crazy





roots on one of the smaller one,I love this DWC shit 
 



crazy fan
 

Also have 1 LVTK in there and have some crazy rapid growth on the main branch.Never seen this before on any of my plants

 

Put the net over the Hickock and Eagle Scout tonight and will flip in about 10 days.



10 Gunslingers and 2 shorelines


----------



## Nubia (Dec 7, 2017)

You should crush those Eagle Scout @Heisengrow. I'm running 2 of them now, one is more short and squat but had more flowering stretch and not as tight node spacing. The other has more of the lanky looking branches but are strong with a lot closer node spacing and look to be packing on more frost and chunk with the same finishing height as the other, by day 37 at least.. Pretty excited to see what you come out with more than myself


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 7, 2017)

higher self said:


> Missed all the sales since the 666 one lol. Im kinda over buying seeds & rather buy cobs & boards for diy fixtures. I actually might wait until the next 666 sale to get more GPS if Gu has one in 2018.
> 
> This Cali Cannon is starting to impress me more now. I think the terps are not as strong as they could be because its cold as some of my other plants dont really have much nose on them when I know they should have. Although my OG keeper is throwing its spicy OG terps regardless but the yeild is shit lol!
> 
> The Cali Cannon is a yeilder for sure & sticky AF! Should have about 20 more days left on her. Think Im going to veg out a clone for next run in a 2 gal as this one is flowering in less than 1 gal lol.


Man look on the tasty site. Has some dirt cheap components


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Also have 1 LVTK in there and have some crazy rapid growth on the main branch.Never seen this before on any of my plants
> 
> View attachment 4054353


WTF is that?? lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 7, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> WTF is that?? lol


Thats some kind of Alien shit!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 7, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> WTF is that?? lol


Las Vegas triangle kush.cannaventure been giving them out for free with orders from greenpoint.
That is what I think is just rapid growth.like the plant stem is stretching faster than it van fully develop the stem fibers.not 100 percent sure but it does look crazy.I've seen it before just not as severe


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2017)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## higher self (Dec 7, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Man look on the tasty site. Has some dirt cheap components


Thanks. They barely have anything left lol. Im going to make a quantum board setup though & a strip build after that.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 7, 2017)

Nice one. Looks chucky, dense and frosty.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Dec 7, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I think the postal service has either lost, stole, or confiscated my Black Friday order.
> The tracking tool says *In-Transit, Delayed*_, for the last few days, with no progress._


I ended up pulling out of the Black Friday deal too much was going wrong with it for me just had a feeling. I do hope you you receive your order good luck


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2017)

Okay I think I've found a contender for rewards let me know what you guys and gals think of these "earn" rules....


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2017)

beans=Gold Nuggets*


----------



## hillbill (Dec 7, 2017)

The only point that seems bothersome is “inactivity” as it is a negative in a positive point earning promotion which seems out of step. Perhaps an “activity” bonus. My $.02 worth.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> BHA? Bean hoarders anonymous.


Be some very good outdoor group meetings. I would move to allow smoking during the meetings. Just saying


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2017)

@Gu~ where are the tracking numbers on your web page? My order shipped the 28th but I still haven't received it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2017)

The hoard continues


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Be some very good outdoor group meetings. I would move to allow smoking during the meetings. Just saying


Seconded


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 7, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Seconded


I make a motion to vote. 

All those in favor say aye.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 7, 2017)

I don' know guys. Gu offers the best sales, really not comparable to anyone and he has fire genetics and its not only is his own gear. I got amazing prices on 2 packs Cannaventure and 2 packs of DVG. Using the nugget system some only paid a few dollars for their seeds.

I am fine with the inactivity reduction knowing that he is still offering sales like 666 and the Black Friday.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2017)

hillbill said:


> The only point that seems bothersome is “inactivity” as it is a negative in a positive point earning promotion which seems out of step. Perhaps an “activity” bonus. My $.02 worth.





coppershot said:


> I don' know guys. Gu offers the best sales, really not comparable to anyone and he has fire genetics and its not only is his own gear. I got amazing prices on 2 packs Cannaventure and 2 packs of DVG. Using the nugget system some only paid a few dollars for their seeds.
> 
> I am fine with the inactivity reduction knowing that he is still offering sales like 666 and the Black Friday.


I think what hillbill was getting at is that it is a "reward" system, not a rule system. You gotta showcase the good.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 7, 2017)

Ah I read that wrong. Either way I feel with his quick excellent customer service, shipping label, regular RIU updates and the crazy sales, a reduction isn't crazy.

Just my 2 cents. For me the sales are the driver anyways, the rewards/nuggets are just a bonus.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Okay I think I've found a contender for rewards let me know what you guys and gals think of these "earn" rules....


Might as well throw out the first one cause I didnt get jack on my birthday.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Might as well throw out the first one cause I didnt get jack on my birthday.


I just recently signed up about 2 weeks before their black friday sale and it worked for me? I put my birthday in for a few days later then when I signed up. Thats probably why gu has it like this now. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Might as well throw out the first one cause I didnt get jack on my birthday.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Okay I think I've found a contender for rewards let me know what you guys and gals think of these "earn" rules....


Looks pretty good to me GU, I agree the inactive clause seems out of context with your rewards.... Like many here I log onto Greenpoint way to often


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 7, 2017)

Going to have to reorder bodega bubblegum I ordered in June and for the life of me cannot find them I have a mini fridge etc. I am religious about putting my beans in there asap, but the gremlins must have gotten them.... Very sad to think they will never see soil....


----------



## gritzz (Dec 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Okay I think I've found a contender for rewards let me know what you guys and gals think of these "earn" rules....


Well,if it ain't broke then it don't need no fixing.... hajahaja just my 2penniezzzz naaaa but seriously are we getting our gold status granddadddied in?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 7, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I'll just leave this here


Is that a monkey sitting on top of a toilet?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 7, 2017)

Looks like an altar with bhudda statue


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 7, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Looks like an altar with bhudda statue


Siddhartha Gautama?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 7, 2017)

I think...too skinny for Ho Tei


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 7, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> hands down my most prolific grow system to date, albeit riddled with issues from day one for me
> From leaks, to ph, and that frikken res heat.
> IN the end I figured might have been dryer to plumb a couple dozen wet dry vac's together and grow in those
> I got so frustrated I filled my buckets up with promix to soak up the water and the (my current)idea came to me in a flash!


If you ever wanna try your hand in it again let me know.Pay for the parts and ill mail you a bad ass system that will never leak and put current cultures system to shame.its easy to put together after i fabricate everything.Even a little 3 or 4 bucket banger on a 1/8 HP water chiller will straight up kill it under twin 315 CMH bulbs.If you really want to see a plants true potential RDWC will get you there for sure.99.9 percent of the time PH is dropping or fluctuating is because of root issues.Hydroguard and the water chiller will end all that bullshit.Once you run my system you will be fukin hooked on how easy it is to push plants to the max.


----------



## Piztol (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey everyone name is piztol and im a 3 year grower with tons of strains, and I just ordered some jelly pie (grape piexstardawg) from Greenpoint and was wondering if anyone has any reveiws or opinions if anyone has tried or grown it? Ive grown many cherry pie crosses and my first steain crush was grape stomper but i was never able to secure the grape pie and ive only seen a few crosses, and i thought stardawg sounded like it would be a good partner with a stomper cross.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 8, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> If you ever wanna try your hand in it again let me know.Pay for the parts and ill mail you a bad ass system that will never leak and put current cultures system to shame.its easy to put together after i fabricate everything.Even a little 3 or 4 bucket banger on a 1/8 HP water chiller will straight up kill it under twin 315 CMH bulbs.If you really want to see a plants true potential RDWC will get you there for sure.99.9 percent of the time PH is dropping or fluctuating is because of root issues.Hydroguard and the water chiller will end all that bullshit.Once you run my system you will be fukin hooked on how easy it is to push plants to the max.



Helluva an offer my friend and Thank You !!
I dont care what @ Bakersfield says about you......you're alright!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Helluva an offer my friend and Thank You !!
> I dont care what @ Bakersfield says about you......you're alright!


Very strong offer!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 8, 2017)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> I ended up pulling out of the Black Friday deal too much was going wrong with it for me just had a feeling. I do hope you you receive your order good luck


All went well.
I have a pack of Jelly Pie planted since Wodinsday.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 8, 2017)

Blooming mostly Peak Seeds BC and personal Peak chucks but we will be popping more Greenpoint soon again. Really prefer Greenpoint to even Bodhi right now. Looks like my 4/4 new Copper Chem will be growing up with 4/4 DNA Sleeskunk. Dynamite Diesel morning here on the hill.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 8, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> Will the auctions come back?


Sure am going to miss those good ol reverse auctions...hopefully ol gu brings them back...they were a blast


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 8, 2017)

@ Gu Should be a category for someone who drops a solid flower pic like that Cackleberry pic a few pages back. You want them growing more of your gear.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 8, 2017)

My two short and vigorous California cannons in their two week stretch 

3/5 females not bad for only popping 5 seeds. 

My other pheno is a little more taller and nodes are more spaced out. 

The front and center plant is pheno #2, I think is a winner. Symmetrical as fuck!


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 8, 2017)

Think GMO have a running mate


----------



## BigWormWV (Dec 8, 2017)

Just wanted to update, I received my order from GREENPOINT !! Got them in about a week after I mailed off my money order. Very happy with everything! I was also happy to see 11 beans of each instead of the listed 10. Also a free sticker and a super nice pack of rolling papers with tear off filters in em too. Never seen a pack like these. Needless to say, I am stoked and will be popping a few of these tonight!! Def will be doing business in the future. You can trust this guy my friends! He replied to all my emails, and done a wonderful job overall. I RECOMMEND GREENPOINT TO ANYONE LOOKING FOR A RELIABLE SOURCE. I cant say anything on the quality just yet, but I will keep everyone updated. Thanks GU!!!! You are the man.......


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 8, 2017)

Bodega Bodega Bodega, the last one is a different phenotype.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 8, 2017)

@Gu~ my feedback on 'inactivity',

can you explain what problem that would be solving for you? do you prefer more smaller orders to larger ones? if i grow on a small scale and buy like 4 packs, that could last me a year or more, but i would feel obligated to buy more despite not needing them necessarily. if the genetics, prices and service stay on point i will always be back, so it sucks to think of being punished for taking too long to place an order.

my .02


----------



## Bstndutchy (Dec 8, 2017)

I placed an order for a couple packs of seeds the website wouldn’t accept any of my cards for some reason so I tried sending an email to gps ...didn’t hear back after a few days sent another and still no response now the order is gone ...kind of disappointed in the customer service this time


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2017)

Order #1 (pure Raspberry Kush) and order #2 (Cackleberry) recieved. I think @Bob Zmuda should get kick backs on my Cackleberry order after the pics he posted. 
Should be getting order #3 (Ace High & Califonia Cannon) tomorrow. I couldn't be happier with GPS service.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Order #1 (pure Raspberry Kush) and order #2 (Cackleberry) recieved. I think @Bob Zmuda should get kick backs on my Cackleberry order after the pics he posted.
> Should be getting order #3 (Ace High & Califonia Cannon) tomorrow. I couldn't be happier with GPS service.


I'm not happy. 

It's been 10 days since my order was "completed" and I still haven't received my beans. This is the first time I've sent a money order, and it may be my last. (Credit cards were down.) 

Yeah I know 10 days isn't a long time, but It only took 4 days for a fertilizer sample pack from CO to show up in my mailbox.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 8, 2017)

It's a bummer to hear about GPS. Even there site is wonky now, did they change it ? It seemed like a well oiled machine before. I hope all is good with them.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not happy.
> 
> It's been 10 days since my order was "completed" and I still haven't received my beans. This is the first time I've sent a money order, and it may be my last. (Credit cards were down.)
> 
> Yeah I know 10 days isn't a long time, but It only took 4 days for a fertilizer sample pack from CO to show up in my mailbox.


ya, I think trying to upgrade the site on the busiest day of the year may have been a poor choice, but I have no experience with GPS prior to the black friday sale to compare to service wise. Like a dummy though, I placed 3 different orders on 3 different days. Had I not done that, I'd have everything already lol
Did you get an email with a tracking # for the completed order? I know USPS delivery times are total shit right now. I mailed cash for all 3 of my orders.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> ya, I think trying to upgrade the site on the busiest day of the year may have been a poor choice, but I have no experience with GPS prior to the black friday sale to compare to service wise. Like a dummy though, I placed 3 different orders on 3 different days. Had I not done that, I'd have everything already lol
> Did you get an email with a tracking # for the completed order? I know USPS delivery times are total shit right now. I mailed cash for all 3 of my orders.


Nope, no tracking #. 

This is making me nervous...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2017)

Hmmm...I recieved a tracking # on all 3 orders.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 8, 2017)

Clearwater Kush, two phenotypes.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 8, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope, no tracking #.
> 
> This is making me nervous...


Send Gu another email. He has always been on point with getting back to me and frankly has developed a reputation for providing quality customer service. He was busy and he admitted thst he misjudged how to roll things out. 

Hit him up and I am sure he will get you sorted.


----------



## THT (Dec 8, 2017)

Gunslinger and Purple Mountain Majesty @ 70 days from seed


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 9, 2017)

Took a week to get mine but I got em.mailed cash last Friday and got them today.no biggie.he has always came through on his stuff and always fixing any issue that comes up.I wouldn't worry about it to much.I know there was a huge cluster fuck with the sale so it' not like this all the time.this is the longest it' ever taken me to get mine.I'm sure they will be better prepared in the future


----------



## Swampjack (Dec 9, 2017)

Same thi


Bstndutchy said:


> I placed an order for a couple packs of seeds the website wouldn’t accept any of my cards for some reason so I tried sending an email to gps ...didn’t hear back after a few days sent another and still no response now the order is gone ...kind of disappointed in the customer service this time


----------



## Swampjack (Dec 9, 2017)

Somewhat the same story. Purchase went through on cc order. Next day cc problems hit GU. My order disappeared after that. No chances to reorder at my sale price. A bit miffed that it's so arbitrary as to what happened.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Gu located my nuggets and issued a coupon to me through email conversation. You won't see nuggets on the site.


Gu fixed it without any drama.


----------



## Traxx187 (Dec 9, 2017)

There should never be drama gu is legit! I have ordered from him many times he comes through. He might have a hicup here and there but he always there to fox any problem there is! And of there is any adress them makes everything better


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 9, 2017)

So I ended up with 4/5 above ground for both the Sundance and Brandywine.

Not gonna lie, the GPS gear all around looks better as seedlings than the dvg. More vigorous, easy germ, better coloration, nice uniformity. 

Will be fun to see how they compare as they get older. Also be nice to compare the Sundance kid to the three copper chem I just flipped. 

Good work, as always @Gu~


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 9, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So I ended up with 4/5 above ground for both the Sundance and Brandywine.
> 
> Not gonna lie, the GPS gear all around looks better as seedlings than the dvg. More vigorous, easy germ, better coloration, nice uniformity.
> 
> ...


I ended up with 5 out of 5 Sundance Kid and 5 out of 5 Jelly Pie above ground. I did have to help a couple of the Sundance Kid remove there seed husks, but everything is looking good.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 9, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> There should never be drama gu is legit! I have ordered from him many times he comes through. He might have a hicup here and there but he always there to fox any problem there is! And of there is any adress them makes everything better


Same here, several orders and they’ve all arrived without issue.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 9, 2017)

Day 60 purple badlands.

Smells exact as a black cherry warhead, or the blue one..between those two. Starting to see a little purp. Thought I was going to end up with just badlands.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 9, 2017)

Traxx187 said:


> There should never be drama gu is legit! I have ordered from him many times he comes through. He might have a hicup here and there but he always there to fox any problem there is! And of there is any adress them makes everything better


for sure. i never doubt his intentions. he has always done right by me. i think he undermanned as gps grows quickly and might need more staff. seems emails are going unanswered for days when responses used to come within hours, if not minutes.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 9, 2017)

48 for cookies n chem.
Popped the rest 8 after seeing how this one thrived. flowered at 5 inches early careless, im surprised by far on vigor and structure/yield got a feeling might be the best cookies I've grown up to date.


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 9, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I make a motion to vote.
> 
> All those in favor say aye.


I aye here!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2017)

Greenpoint runs little promos all the time that a person needs to watch for. Sometimes without a lot of hoopla probably to get people to keep checking the site which makes us want more seeds. Reverse auctions are fun!


----------



## BIGNUTS (Dec 9, 2017)

I tried to get on the black friday thing to get some grapepie. But everytime i tried to check out and redeem my points the site wouldn't process my order. so i ended up getting some grape stomper crosses from hazeman seeds instead


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 9, 2017)

Gu~ has them Cults on sale too!! Just grabbed a pack of Cosmonaut
Wookie x R6 (alien og x blue lotus)


----------



## the gnome (Dec 9, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> 48 for cookies n chem.
> Popped the rest 8 after seeing how this one thrived. flowered at 5 inches early careless, im surprised by far on vigor and structure/yield got a feeling might be the best cookies I've grown up to date.
> View attachment 4055471


a nice treat seeing both of those blooomfielder,
I currently have 6 PBs and 4 C-n-C waist high I can't wait to put into 12/12!



> 48 for cookies n chem.
> Popped the rest 8 after seeing how this one thrived


I gots ta say cookies-n-chem have been in the top 3 Ive ever had for vigor in germ'ing.
it pushes out in record time, thee biggest,fattest, white taproots Ive seen.
I'm of the belief strong exceptional seedlings give way to plants of the same vitality.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 9, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not happy.
> 
> It's been 10 days since my order was "completed" and I still haven't received my beans. This is the first time I've sent a money order, and it may be my last. (Credit cards were down.)
> 
> Yeah I know 10 days isn't a long time, but It only took 4 days for a fertilizer sample pack from CO to show up in my mailbox.



It’s holiday season man shipping is backed up everywhere, I learned to avoid buying beans during this time for that reason. You’ll get them,


----------



## hillbill (Dec 9, 2017)

We have several packages in transit around the country right now and things are a bit sticky right now. When I send cash for beans out of US I like to do it this time of the year with all the cards and gifts. Nice to have breeders/banks domestically.


----------



## Solo0420 (Dec 9, 2017)

cackleberry from GPS!!! They smell wonderfully can't wait to cut them down. They have been in flower for 5 weeks now still have some time one them but they are holding up great also have a cpl clones going and citrial from Amsterdam seed company but top notch is my GPS they out look smell and just blow the other away very happy so far


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2017)

52 days Cali Cannon. From clone flowered at 12’’, nice chunky top cola & decent side nugs. Next run will be a bush in a 5 gal. This plants loves to bush up & branch, will be easy to manifold for even colas.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> 52 days Cali Cannon. From clone flowered at 12’’, nice chunky top cola & decent side nugs. Next run will be a bush in a 5 gal. This plants loves to bush up & branch, will be easy to manifold for even colas.
> 
> View attachment 4055685 View attachment 4055688
> View attachment 4055687 View attachment 4055690


Looks good how does it smell


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Looks good how does it smell


Thanks! Not the strongest smelling in my garden right now but smells like pine OG with a hit eucalyptus, no lemon at all. It’s still developing & the terps have been slow to come on but the plant itself is a beast. I believe the OG will really come out in he smoke.

Be great if I had another pheno to run but this was 1 of 2 seeds popped. So it will be good to see @714steadyeddie flowering his Cali Cannons.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 9, 2017)

higher self said:


> Thanks!. Not the strongest smelling in my garden right now but smells like pine OG with a hit eucalyptus, no lemon at all. It’s still developing & the terps have been slow to come on but the plant itself is a beast. I believe the OG will really come out in he smoke.
> 
> Be great if I had another pheno to run but this was 1 of 2 seeds popped. So it will be good to see @714steadyeddie flowering his Cali Cannons.


I grab a pack thinking it would have a loud gas funk to them but as long as its not fruit im cool with it got enough of those


----------



## SmokyLungs (Dec 9, 2017)

Whats the current codes for a deal?


----------



## higher self (Dec 9, 2017)

ray098 said:


> I grab a pack thinking it would have a loud gas funk to them but as long as its not fruit im cool with it got enough of those


It probably does you have a whole pack. I think if my temps were a little warmer the terps would be more fragrant. Since I switched over to these COB’s setup runs a lot cooler but im not complaining. All my plants arnt really kickin out the terps as strong as Ive seen them but my Irene S1 chuck is putting out some nice terps & taste like the Irene on a quick dry smoke. 

For an OG cross this plants is great as far as the buds & yeild. Its like growing OG on roids lol. I may get a full pack of these or just get Raindance finally.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 9, 2017)

hope the auctions come back


----------



## BigWormWV (Dec 10, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> It’s holiday season man shipping is backed up everywhere, I learned to avoid buying beans during this time for that reason. You’ll get them,



Helps for the package to blend in with the seasonal packages.... I'm in WV so little nervous but I just received my order from cyber Monday sale. GPS has been great to me so far.......


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> Helps for the package to blend in with the seasonal packages.... I'm in WV so little nervous but I just received my order from cyber Monday sale. GPS has been great to me so far.......


Seeds are inconspicuous and since no customs are involved there is no need for super steal5hiness and no thought of green tape. Only thing I ever got the green tape from was imported fly-tying hooks.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Dec 10, 2017)

16/16 popped from 15 seed packs! Once I get a sense of what the beans produce I will go back and run the rest of a pack. Fun times ahead.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 10, 2017)

I had to hit a couple orange blossom seeds with the emery board to get them to sprout, they were both "floaters" while in a cup of water, then two days after the others sprouted in the paper towels I hit them with emery board, next morning tap roots were showing... This is the first seeds from GP I ever had any kind of issue with...


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 10, 2017)

SmokyLungs said:


> Whats the current codes for a deal?


HeavyHarvest

20% off


----------



## FacesOfDank (Dec 10, 2017)

Wow I was just going to buy some cult classics seeds but there all gone


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 10, 2017)

FacesOfDank said:


> Wow I was just going to buy some cult classics seeds but there all gone


Wow that's crazy, guess they got scooped up quick!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 10, 2017)

BigWormWV said:


> Helps for the package to blend in with the seasonal packages.... I'm in WV so little nervous but I just received my order from cyber Monday sale. GPS has been great to me so far.......



Bro don't worry one bit about seeds coming from inside the states. I have probably ordered close to 30 times from GPS and no telling how many from other sources. I am in the mid south


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 10, 2017)

got these in yesterday!!!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 10, 2017)

The ONLY gripe about GreenPoint I have is that I seem to find a keeper in almost every single pack I pop


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2017)

FacesOfDank said:


> Wow I was just going to buy some cult classics seeds but there all gone


Snagged cosmonaut yesterday, couldn’t resist.


----------



## FacesOfDank (Dec 10, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Snagged cosmonaut yesterday, couldn’t resist.


Yea i was going to get that to. never tried type 2 cannabis before seemed interesting.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2017)

FacesOfDank said:


> Yea i was going to get that to. never tried type 2 cannabis before seemed interesting.


I’m hoping to find a good anti anxiety pheno for a friend.


----------



## FacesOfDank (Dec 10, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m hoping to find a good anti anxiety pheno for a friend.


Anxiety sucks good luck on the pheno hunt


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 10, 2017)

the gnome said:


> a nice treat seeing both of those blooomfielder,
> I currently have 6 PBs and 4 C-n-C waist high I can't wait to put into 12/12!
> 
> 
> ...


Waist high ha man? PB's too?
Geez your going to have a nice harvest.

Thinking I'll do longer veg on badlands next run as soon as I get that mother going strong.
Cookies n chem has had the longest popped tap root I've seen out of Greenpoint packs I've popped so far.
11/11. So far 1 of 3 hopefully already got rid of the males.(fingers crossed)


----------



## akhiymjames (Dec 10, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Waist high ha man? PB's too?
> Geez your going to have a nice harvest.
> 
> Thinking I'll do longer veg on badlands next run as soon as I get that mother going strong.
> ...


Will be watching gonna pop my Cookies n Chem soon from the very first drop. Seen nothing but flame from those


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2017)

Tent shot, all GPS.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 10, 2017)

akhiymjames said:


> Will be watching gonna pop my Cookies n Chem soon from the very first drop. Seen nothing but flame from those


Here's one(my only one) for you akhiymjames.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 10, 2017)

n some badlands.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 10, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Tent shot, all GPS. View attachment 4056283


Hey! What's that front row on the left??


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 10, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Hey! What's that front row on the left??


Clearwater Kush, directly behind it is the other phenotype of Clearwater Kush.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 11, 2017)

digging the new tracking look!!!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> View attachment 4056620 digging the new tracking look!!!


And a new Rewards program. 100 points = $1 off.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 11, 2017)

Please standby on the rewards program. Nothing is in stone yet.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 11, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Please standby on the rewards program. Nothing is in stone yet.


Sounds good, I will keep an eye out.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 11, 2017)

Blizzard Bush and Butch Cassidy have arrived!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 11, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Clearwater Kush, directly behind it is the other phenotype of Clearwater Kush.


Cool Thanks!! Hate I missed out on those!! Smh


----------



## the gnome (Dec 11, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Waist high ha man? PB's too?
> Geez your going to have a nice harvest.
> 
> Thinking I'll do longer veg on badlands next run as soon as I get that mother going strong.
> ...


yup, PB, bodega bubbagum, and lucky 7s are close behind. a pak of dreamcatchers are in 20oz cups and
just starting to sex out.

Ive pretty much been a tree man but I'm going into scrogs soon.
Cookies-n-Chem have a more corn stalk shape, they'll perfect for a SOG
PBs have the nicest structure and if flowers are numerous, dense fat and heavy it'll tip the scales nicely.
taking cuts from lower branches this week from all of em.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 11, 2017)

Cookie N Chem


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## sdd420 (Dec 11, 2017)

Chemcookies


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 11, 2017)

Poor picture but you get the idea. It kicks my ass! And I'm a hard head! Can't quite nail down the smell but it's tasty after only a weeks cure


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 11, 2017)

the gnome said:


> yup, PB, bodega bubbagum, and lucky 7s are close behind. a pak of dreamcatchers are in 20oz cups and
> just starting to sex out.
> 
> Ive pretty much been a tree man but I'm going into scrogs soon.
> ...


I hope your nugs tip over.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 12, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> I placed an order for a couple packs of seeds the website wouldn’t accept any of my cards for some reason so I tried sending an email to gps ...didn’t hear back after a few days sent another and still no response now the order is gone ...kind of disappointed in the customer service this time


It HAS happened to myself, I promise if you stay persistent and explain that something will be done.

I got enough emails not answering a single thing I asked,I put money in the po box to come home to see after just telling him that my order was cancelled. So making my money on a one way to Colorado and back for NO REASON! Aswell as not being able to order until my money made it back...
BUT even after frazzling out admittedly I was the problem...
Look if you want service some time it takes that extra from both sides. I know I have high expectations and more than once have my lost and or deleted order been resolved thru out understanding and persistence.
My first few order I didn't quite "get it" coming here and bitching. To find the email there.

My point I guess is, I gave this man a hard time and he came back with open arms.

Aswell as dud packs and getting entire extra packs I didn't ask for.
FUCK I EVEN GOT MAIL ROBBED AND MY ENTIRE ORDER REPLACED!!! 17 packs!
If you got problems give this man a break. I'm even an illegal state.
I am far from nut huggin, this experience was proven time and time again BC I WAS FAR FROM A BELIEVER! Didn't want to believe and had to bc the proof is in the puddin.

Get some!
Greenpoint is #1 to ALL atm


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 12, 2017)

I never even seen jelly pie bud look that way on any plant, my single female I got is so unique I think it's my first forever keeper.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 12, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel
Pheno one in particular is vigorous and has a nice lemonesque kind of stank to it (not really lemon, almost silverish, or what I always imagined super silver would be like).
Anyways, with a strong smell in veg even if its male it will prob be involved in some breeding.



These three are cackleberry.





I also have 3 coppers mixed in somewhere, one was a runt so the three coppers arent in the same tray as the runts are separate. It was a slow starting seed, I saved it by messing around with it and putting the root into the ground instead of up. Normally touching them kills them lol. But that gave it a slow start


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

Vaping Dynamite Diesel right now! Save the male!


----------



## kds710 (Dec 12, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Here's one(my only one) for you akhiymjames.
> View attachment 4056285


always seeing huge colas from the cookies n chem! cant wait to dig into mine I say that about literally every gps pack I have but its true tons of fire in the cookies n chem packs


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2017)

100% germination on Jelly Pie. 10 popped in first 4 days and number 11 popped out on day 6.

Currently have 11 seedlings of Jelly Pie and 11 Lucky 7's for my next run.
I'm currently pheno hunting through the 6 Copper Chem females from the last run. It's hard picking just one Copper Chem, because they're all so good and similar. 
The Copper Chem is in my top 5 favorite plants and may hold the #1 in the overall dank department.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 12, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> hope the auctions come back


me three


----------



## Black Thumb (Dec 12, 2017)

Its crazy when you think about it.
If a typical plant is making 200 packs of seeds ( 2k seeds / 10 per pack) and they are charging $100 a pack, thats $20,000 dollars a plant.
Fuck growing pot, grow seeds.

I have never fully loaded a 3 foot tall or bigger plant, so i imagine you could get way way way more then 2000 seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

Black Thumb said:


> Its crazy when you think about it.
> If a typical plant is making 200 packs of seeds ( 2k seeds / 10 per pack) and they are charging $100 a pack, thats $20,000 dollars a plant.
> Fuck growing pot, grow seeds.
> 
> I have never fully loaded a 3 foot tall or bigger plant, so i imagine you could get way way way more then 2000 seeds.


Are you about to open a breeding business?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> The Copper Chem is in my top 5 favorite plants and may hold the #1 in the overall dank department.


What are the other 4?


----------



## Black Thumb (Dec 12, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Are you about to open a breeding business?


 Yes, ladies get in free  

Nah i just never really thought about the seed aspect especially with the access to clones now days.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 12, 2017)

May have to rotate Dynamite Diesel to the “after dinner” time slot!


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 12, 2017)

open pollination in a tent, small breeze, no assistance my 3 feet plants yield about 300 seeds that I approve of for sale.
I can double that if I do the deed myself but it takes too long and is tough on the back, eyes, fingers, fuck it.
5-10 per seed is in line. Hundreds of people pay 10 times that and more for their selections, and specific, verified privately acquired cuts are very expensive. 


Jelly Pie bathing today


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 12, 2017)

Shaq candy smells wonderful.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2017)

Is the website going through major maintenance?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Is the website going through major maintenance?


Looks like might be adding a pick and mix (3 seeds) option for certain strains.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Dec 12, 2017)

BLACK GOLD SMOKE REPORT : The Black Gold smoke is narcotic and smooth . Strong tasty and frosty . You need a long cure to bring out the.flavor . This is only one of the phenos. The other ones I have not tried yet but I can see that they will be good too . Great smoke great job . Im stoned and going to lie down.for a little bit . Thanks Gu for the opportunity . All the best


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the other 4?


I'm thinking my top 4 would be.
1. Locktite = GG#4 x Mt Rainier. Amazing weed, bag appeal for days, short Northern Lights #5 pheno. She will soon sprout some balls and hit my favorite chickey mommas and hopefully for some fem Bako's beans.
2. Bubba's D = Bubba Kush x Chemdawg D S1. I have 2 pheno's. 1 is a bubba leaner and 1 is more Chemdawg D. These girls are rank, dank and prone to bud rot, but they're potent!
3. Silver Haze I grew in the 90's . The one that got away.from me.
4. Dogtrap = Locktite x UW Purple. Great terps and awesome on so many levels.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking my top 4 would be.
> 1. Locktite = GG#4 x Mt Rainier. Amazing weed, bag appeal for days, short Northern Lights #5 pheno. She will soon sprout some balls and hit my favorite chickey mommas and hopefully for some fem Bako's beans.
> 2. Bubba's D = Bubba Kush x Chemdawg D S1. I have 2 pheno's. 1 is a bubba leaner and 1 is more Chemdawg D. These girls are rank, dank and prone to bud rot, but they're potent!
> 3. Silver Haze I grew in the 90's . The one that got away.from me.
> 4. Dogtrap = Locktite x UW Purple. Great terps and awesome on so many levels.


Thanks for the info on the locktite i haved it crossed to pinsol hope its as strong as yours


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Thanks for the info on the locktite i haved it crossed to pinsol hope its as strong as yours


I've heard the TreeSpirit can be devastating potent. I would like to know what you think when you grow them.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 12, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Shaq candy smells wonderful.


Damit...missed out on that one...anyone have an extra pack of the shaq...I have most all other gps packs from 6months back to now in z fridge


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 12, 2017)

kds710 said:


> always seeing huge colas from the cookies n chem! cant wait to dig into mine I say that about literally every gps pack I have but its true tons of fire in the cookies n chem packs


Gotta hand it to the man himself. Gu~
Fire packs being well distributed

Sent money order in white envelope for black Friday order(sketchy I know). 6 days later order at door. now got some chem wreck bathing in my lucky Jameson shot glass.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 12, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Damit...missed out on that one...anyone have an extra pack of the shaq...I have most all other gps packs from 6months back to now in z fridge


I actually killed one. Only room for 4. 2 Shaq, one strawberry, and a sky pilot.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard the TreeSpirit can be devastating potent. I would like to know what you think when you grow them.


i will do that i will get to them after im done with this oni pack after reading your top picks i want to do the pioneer kush next too


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking my top 4 would be.
> 1. Locktite = GG#4 x Mt Rainier. Amazing weed, bag appeal for days, short Northern Lights #5 pheno. She will soon sprout some balls and hit my favorite chickey mommas and hopefully for some fem Bako's beans.
> 2. Bubba's D = Bubba Kush x Chemdawg D S1. I have 2 pheno's. 1 is a bubba leaner and 1 is more Chemdawg D. These girls are rank, dank and prone to bud rot, but they're potent!
> 3. Silver Haze I grew in the 90's . The one that got away.from me.
> 4. Dogtrap = Locktite x UW Purple. Great terps and awesome on so many levels.


I figured I'd see the Locktite on your list. 5 Bako's Beans are looking happy and healthy in early veg, btw.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> open pollination in a tent, small breeze, no assistance my 3 feet plants yield about 300 seeds that I approve of for sale.
> I can double that if I do the deed myself but it takes too long and is tough on the back, eyes, fingers, fuck it.
> 5-10 per seed is in line. Hundreds of people pay 10 times that and more for their selections, and specific, verified privately acquired cuts are very expensive.
> 
> ...


Last time I made seeds I only seeded up the side branches on three 2-3 ft tall indoor plants using a q tip I pulled over 500 good dark tiger striped beans. I still have several hundreds left even after giving away 100s to friends. I simply dip the q tip in pollen then hold it above the bud to be pollinated and flick the q tip so it drops a little dust of pollen on the buds. 

I'd almost assume that open pollination would produce more seeds but I guess it all depends on other variables. Cheers man.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Dec 12, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> It HAS happened to myself, I promise if you stay persistent and explain that something will be done.
> 
> I got enough emails not answering a single thing I asked,I put money in the po box to come home to see after just telling him that my order was cancelled. So making my money on a one way to Colorado and back for NO REASON! Aswell as not being able to order until my money made it back...
> BUT even after frazzling out admittedly I was the problem...
> ...



I’m not bitching just saying I’ve sent a few emails and to this day I still haven’t heard back and had my questions answered...Lost out of that order and also the 666 deal . I understand he’s busy but I also can’t place an order if the cc payment hasn’t worked the last two times I tried to order ....I order with a card because it’s usually convenient 
And I don’t have the time to get to a post office with my work hours . The seeds that I have gotten and had duds before gu has always replaced them if I had a problem so no complaints here just struggling to get an order through when I want to


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 12, 2017)

I’ve answered all backlogged emails. Why don’t you try again, and I will do my best to make sure you are satisfied.


----------



## typoerror (Dec 12, 2017)

Purple badlands
 

Purple badlands + a little chem dd x rhs and chem dd x pbog diamonds dripping in terps


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 12, 2017)

Ended up scrapping the circle buckets.tried to save money and use the regular round ones but they ended up leaking and a 1 1/2 inch bulkhead wont fit right on a round surface.Ended up spending the extra money on the square buckets and got it all put together in a couple hours.
Filled the system and not 1 drip of water period.This is how i run my big buckets plus i can take them apart if i need to move them.27 bulkheads and 13 buckets and some pipe put me in around 240 in supplies.running 13 buckets was somewhat of a challenge on the design part to get the water to flow right but i nailed it and it flows under the roots like a creek.This is my best design to this date and am really happy with everything.44 gallons total in 13 buckets.
9 Gunslingers in there and 3 shoreline GG at about a week old.They should go crazy in about a week.
 
 

Also flipped the Eagle Scout and Hickock Haz.did some tucking away before i took the pic.These plants vegged out quick
 

Had to putup the screen on the Ghost OG.shit just started to get crazy in there so i lifted the net and started to separate the tops.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 12, 2017)

I popped a pack of _Maverick_ and had 7/11 cracked after only 24 hours in h2o. Also popped 6 more _Blizzard Bush_. Photos to come soon as they crack soil. My _Moondance_ and _Blizzard Bush_ that a few weeks old are coming along nicely. Just transplanted the _Purple Mt Majesty_ to final pots along with my *Strayfox* gear. Pics to come after they settle into their new tent/home. Might pop six _Butch Cassidy_ in two or three weeks


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I figured I'd see the Locktite on your list. 5 Bako's Beans are looking happy and healthy in early veg, btw.


Hey Amos I've got 3 Briscoe County Orgy, 1 runt and 2 large. I bet the runts the female, I should know soon enough.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 13, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’m not bitching just saying I’ve sent a few emails and to this day I still haven’t heard back and had my questions answered...Lost out of that order and also the 666 deal . I understand he’s busy but I also can’t place an order if the cc payment hasn’t worked the last two times I tried to order ....I order with a card because it’s usually convenient
> And I don’t have the time to get to a post office with my work hours . The seeds that I have gotten and had duds before gu has always replaced them if I had a problem so no complaints here just struggling to get an order through when I want to


Hey I completely get that, and this wasn't directed towards you. I rant out of no where with hard to understand intentions I'm sure. Usually once a month or so


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 13, 2017)

I sent tons of cash in plain envelope. If I can't trust him,I don't WANT them! 
It's funny bc to ME that CC crap is a hastle and a half. To each his own... I didn't ever have a printer. Better if I did but the po box is Always open. Throw some money in it TO @~Gu and get seeds a week later. It's that easy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2017)

More than one road to the House of Gu!


----------



## gritzz (Dec 13, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> me three


Me three ,damit I used to have a thing for waking up 3/4 in z morning to take a leak and snag a pack or two on the low at auction...and knock back out like a baby...bring it back ol gu...


----------



## kds710 (Dec 13, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Gotta hand it to the man himself. Gu~
> Fire packs being well distributed
> 
> Sent money order in white envelope for black Friday order(sketchy I know). 6 days later order at door. now got some chem wreck bathing in my lucky Jameson shot glass.


my black Friday order went just as smoothly. m/o in a plain white envelope with the label glued on.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 13, 2017)

One of the Shaq must be revegged. It is total frost. Maybe @Gu~ can restock. I'm sure it would go.


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 13, 2017)

Popped 6 Ace High in water for 48 hours, 5-6 cracked quickly. Transplanted all to coco, one dud out of 6, two runts, and three nice strong growers. Fast forward two weeks, one week after transplant into #1 pot, the runts caught up with the pack. In the past, I might have tossed those runts.....very glad I gave them a chance to catch up.

Also popped 6 Purple Mountain Majesty from Greenpoint and 5 Master Kush from another breeder. Same methods, same room, same everything as many many rounds of seed starting, and only got 1 of each strain to grow. All of the Purple Mountain seeds popped open in the water quickly, only one of the Master Kush popped at all. After two weeks in beer cups and coco, only one of each is above ground.........must have fucked something up here, strange. I place no blame on the seeds, since I failed with two completely different sets of seeds.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> One of the Shaq must be revegged. It is total frost. Maybe @Gu~ can restock. I'm sure it would go.


Im so jelly! That is cool though.
I really wanted a pack of those. I wish @Gu~ could bring these back.



ahlkemist said:


> I sent tons of cash in plain envelope. If I can't trust him,I don't WANT them!
> It's funny bc to ME that CC crap is a hastle and a half. To each his own... I didn't ever have a printer. Better if I did but the po box is Always open. Throw some money in it TO @~Gu and get seeds a week later. It's that easy.


I don't mind cash either.
I recently ordered some seeds from someone else, by cash transfer Walmart to Walmart. It was an interesting experience.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

Priced right and shipped quickly and safely.
First time buyer....wont be the last. -Thanks again


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 13, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Priced right and shipped quickly and safely.
> First time buyer....wont be the last. -Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 4057499


I have a couple packs of cackle. Nice cherry.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> I have a couple packs of cackle. Nice cherry.


Thanks! Glad I snagged the Ace High too since it was gone/discontinued hours after ordering it. Its an 11-12 wk flower but Im hoping to find that loud lemon.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2017)

My one true female Purple Mountain Majesty is at 6 weeks and putting on trichs @nd smells like Skunk, really does.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

Golden Nuggets should be working now


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Golden Nuggets should be working now


I don't see where the option is to use them in my cart


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Scratch that, logged out and back in and they are there. Can these be used in conjunction with "heavyharvest"?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

button is on the cart page. "redeem xxx Golden Nuggets"


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

Can we pay with CC?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

yes I've made some changes in the last hour, CC is good to go on new orders.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

I found em, had to log out and back in and they are there. Can they be used in conjunction with the "heavyharvest"?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

I think I have stackable coupons turned off, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

Ok, so I decided to make an account and Im trying to figure out how to join the loyalty program and get the 500 points?


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 13, 2017)

cashed in my nuggets, used the coupon code, and a CC to pay, thanks @Gu~


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

it worked!! Ima dance at your next wedding Gu~


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

I registered for the reward program and it only shows 100 nuggets in my rewards balance?
I suppose I'll wait to put in my order til I can find out whats going on.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 13, 2017)

So many fire strains, how is the high?


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

High as giraffe pussy


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone run the I95 x Stardawg cross yet??


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone run the I95 x Stardawg cross yet??


very vigorous robust growth and structure. probably would not be good for sea of green.
Citrus and fuel terps with nice colors on the buds. Finishes late for a hybrid and is only discontinued so I don't have to look at them anymore. Not because they are inferior or unpopular.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

@SackMastaflex on the left and @anthony.lorenz.photography on the right. 
I flew down to Puerto Rico to get photos of Sack's garden as he was growing a ton of Greenpoint Seeds.
If you want to see great representations of GPS, the shots we got are a good start.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 13, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> @SackMastaflex on the left and @anthony.lorenz.photography on the right.
> I flew down to Puerto Rico to get photos of Sack's garden as he was growing a ton of Greenpoint Seeds.
> If you want to see great representations of GPS, the shots we got are a good start.


I second that stumbled across @Sackmastaflex Ig page about a year ago I begin my Greenpoint Seeds journey and 25 or so orders later!  I'm a faithful!!! Greenpoint Member!!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow thanks for the info, honestly I figured it was discontinued because of jj/mm...sack has def crushed your gear...i have been running GPS in some capacity for almost 3 years now and I have ZERO negative experiences. From pbog to purple dawg, I have ran close to 30 crosses. Straight fuckin fire every single time. Pura Vida x PBOG is still my favorite, but I'm always huntin!!!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Y'all better jump on the DVG gear he has, it' all on sale!!


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2017)

shhhh, he got pissed last time.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Lol


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 13, 2017)

@Gu~ 
How do you register to get the 500 nuggets in the reward? I made an account today and it only shows I have 100 nuggets in my balance?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 13, 2017)

Copper Chem 1 

 

Copper Chem 2

 

Copper Chem 3


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1
> 
> View attachment 4057786
> 
> ...



I'm just gonna swing by and cut off some old growth


----------



## ray098 (Dec 13, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1
> 
> View attachment 4057786
> 
> ...


how long did you veg


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 13, 2017)

ray098 said:


> how long did you veg


Month. Just flipped. Currently day 5. 



Deeproot said:


> I'm just gonna swing by and cut off some old growth


Couldn't agree more 

All the ladies are getting a haircut and style this weekend.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 13, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Month. Just flipped. Currently day
> 
> Couldn't agree more
> All the ladies are getting a haircut and style this weekend.


I wanna keep the clips, for research lol


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 13, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I messaged you twice through your website about my black friday order, haven't heard anything back. Is it possible that the messaging service setup through your website doesn't work? Do you have an email I can directly send a message to? Thanks.


[email protected]


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 13, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1
> 
> View attachment 4057786
> 
> ...


Very nice!
Make sure you have plenty of room, because mine 2x and 3x in flower and those are big girls.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 13, 2017)

CV Ghost OG fan leaf in front of a milk jug.these plants are killing it.about a week in flower now so not much else to show.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 14, 2017)

One more of purple badlands before it gets chopped.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> shhhh, he got pissed last time.


Woke up to take a leak n checked for your auction "old habitzzzz" found a dvg sale....cool, had a n old nuggg code up my sleeve for a minute,even better...went to cop the last foul-mouth,some citrus farmer and some Brandywine ...and nothing....code came up faulty...sheeeesh... no biggy gu will make it happen might miss out on that foul-mouth but oh well...cold pArt is I can't fall back to sleep...


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 14, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> View attachment 4057859
> View attachment 4057861
> One more of purple badlands before it gets chopped.


Man those are gorgeous!!!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm not looking at the site for a while. Too many now.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> CV Ghost OG fan leaf in front of a milk jug.these plants are killing it.about a week in flower now so not much else to show.
> 
> View attachment 4057820


Looking good!! I grabbed some butchCassidy which is CV Cookie Wreck x Stardawg!!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2017)

The (K)Night Rider is a great branching plant that trains well and going all lemon, cedar and fuel and eye watering skunk at times. Nice yielder. Face slap potent and not for late evening.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 14, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Looking good!! I grabbed some butchCassidy which is CV Cookie Wreck x Stardawg!!


Picked up so many gps packs, well not sure how much is too many, but it's easier for me let you know what pack I don't have oppose to which I do, but felt Dawgie wreck definitely had to be included on black Friday. Feel this strain is going to do great for Greenpoint, but ever more for the Grower diggin n to it.

CW Could only imagine × stardawg!!..


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 14, 2017)

Would you believe that out of almost 30 crosses I have ran my absolute favorite is pura Vida x PBOG, straight marsh mellow chem funk....i keep it all for head stash lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2017)

I made Black Gold F2s so I guess that's a fave! It’s in my vaping rotation right now. A real disorienting high with a little much. Friends have begged off after a couple hits. Got 4 Copper Chem planted 12 days ago. If I get a good girl I have pollen.

Vaping Dynamite Diesel right now and it's leaned more to Indica and gets me stuck in one place. Nice and earthy and spice. Quite hypnotic or gaze inducing. Seems to make me babble a bit.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 14, 2017)

I might just have to try a pollen chuck of Gu's *Tomahawk* and a *Locktite* and see what comes out.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 14, 2017)

gritzz said:


> Woke up to take a leak n checked for your auction "old habitzzzz" found a dvg sale....cool, had a n old nuggg code up my sleeve for a minute,even better...went to cop the last foul-mouth,some citrus farmer and some Brandywine ...and nothing....code came up faulty...sheeeesh... no biggy gu will make it happen might miss out on that foul-mouth but oh well...cold pArt is I can't fall back to sleep...


All goooood ,woke up ,gu said it's a go with the nug code and the order was placed...greased lightning...someone swiped my foul-mouth though...all good I've done it too...get it on z rebound


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I might just have to try a pollen chuck of Gu's *Tomahawk* and a *Locktite* and see what comes out.


Chuck it!


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I might just have to try a pollen chuck of Gu's *Tomahawk* and a *Locktite* and see what comes out.


Might have to send a money order your way too.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 14, 2017)

BloomFielder said:


> Might have to send a money order your way too.


Me three!!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 14, 2017)

My first crack at organic soil and I’m surprised it’s still holding up. Probably finish up my H and G nutes once they start looking hungry 


Pheno 3 California cannon 

 

 


Pheno 1




Pheno 2


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 14, 2017)

I already have a chuck coming up. *Purple Mt Majesty* or *Blizzard Bush* male to *Blizzard Bush,Purple Mountain Majesty,Moondance* and *Strayfox's* *Wake of the Dragon* and *Blueberry Temple/Katsu Bubbas *females. Small plants just to create a pheno hunting adventure.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 14, 2017)

Giggsypoint~


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 14, 2017)

Ace High, veg central, topped once, then again after the pics were taken.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I already have a chuck coming up. *Purple Mt Majesty* or *Blizzard Bush* male to *Blizzard Bush,Purple Mountain Majesty,Moondance* and *Strayfox's* *Wake of the Dragon* and *Blueberry Temple/Katsu Bubbas *females. Small plants just to create a pheno hunting adventure.


Round 2 I am planning on using a* Citrus Farmer* male to the above list while adding the following females: *California Cannon* and *Butch Cassidy *along with *Clown Royal*, *Loompa Goo* from _Second Generation._
That should give me enough hunting for quite a while.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Ace High, veg central, topped once, then again after the pics were taken.


That Ace High doesnt seem like a Sativa dom like the flower time would lead someone to believe. Looking good! I cant wait to pop em.


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 14, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> That Ace High doesnt seem like a Sativa dom like the flower time would lead someone to believe. Looking good! I cant wait to pop em.


Didn't think of that but you are right, they have very typical indica leaves. Time will tell I guess, I promise to smoke tons of it so we can find out for sure!


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Okay I think I've found a contender for rewards let me know what you guys and gals think of these "earn" rules....


 How about a discount for using cash? After all, Cash is King!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 14, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I might just have to try a pollen chuck of Gu's *Tomahawk* and a *Locktite* and see what comes out.


Any pic of your winning tomahawk?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Any pic of your winning tomahawk?


Not yet.That will be around April before I get around to that one. A few other Gorilla Glue strains involved from _Cannaventure_ *Gorilla Wreck#4 *and_Second Generations_ *Clown Royal. *
I will just run two or three packs and pick the best male and take him to The Love Shack with the chosen girls


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Ace High, veg central, topped once, then again after the pics were taken.


I dont have the pack in front of me but I believe it says 75-85 days flower. Agreed it sure looks Indica leaner from your pics. Not sure about the Stardawg, but the Lemon G clone is sativa dom.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 14, 2017)

Night Rider, pictures of the two phenotypes I have. They’re very similar in scent, pinesol, lemon pledge, fuel. They are also both starting to purple up nicely.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 14, 2017)

Damn I got busy last night and missed the big sale he had going on....


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Damn I got busy last night and missed the big sale he had going on....



I had DVG & GP stuff in my cart but couldnt figure out why I had not recieved reward for signing up so I cancelled. I'd like to know whats up with the nuggets before making any more orders and was hoping someone would have chimed in by now about what the deal is with the reward program and how to get the nuggets? I've placed orders as a guest so I'm new with all this.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 14, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I had DVG & GP stuff in my cart but couldnt figure out why I had not recieved reward for signing up so I cancelled. I'd like to know whats up with the nuggets before making any more orders and was hoping someone would have chimed in by now about what the deal is with the reward program and how to get the nuggets? I've placed orders as a guest so I'm new with all this.


if you had an account beforehand your details were uploaded with +100.
Can you email me about this I don't think it's appropriate for me to solve your situation in front of everyone.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> if you had an account beforehand your details were uploaded with +100.
> Can you email me about this I don't think it's appropriate for me to solve your situation in front of everyone.


Can do, thanks.


----------



## globalz (Dec 14, 2017)

My Eagle Scout she's on day 39 since flip.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 14, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I had DVG & GP stuff in my cart but couldnt figure out why I had not recieved reward for signing up so I cancelled. I'd like to know whats up with the nuggets before making any more orders and was hoping someone would have chimed in by now about what the deal is with the reward program and how to get the nuggets? I've placed orders as a guest so I'm new with all this.


No offense to gu but the nuggets are a fukin joke.always have been.I got so pissed off dealing with them I finally said fuk it.if I see something I want I'll just order it.if you try and base your sales around the nuggets and other bullshit you'll get screwed.I never got my bday nuggs,also had to spend almost 600 dollars to get 150 off and almost got screwed on that deal cause I I only spent 100 on the sale and lost the 50.gu made it right and gave me a break but from that point on I said guck the sales and the nuggets.if I see a pack I want I'm just gonna buy it end of story.no more sales and all that bs.at least I know he'l put out some good strains before the sales and everyone will be waiting to snatch em up on a sale and I'll just go ahead and buy em.duck ithe man.I get a minimum of a pound a Scrog and getting over 3k a Scrog I can give a possums pecker less if I spend 100 dollars on a pack of seeds.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 14, 2017)

globalz said:


> My Eagle Scout she's on day 39 since flip.


Yeah man mine is covered the fuck up in trichs under a microscope in veg.I know flower is gonna be crazy frosty


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> No offense to gu but the nuggets are a fukin joke.always have been.I got so pissed off dealing with them I finally said fuk it.if I see something I want I'll just order it.if you try and base your sales around the nuggets and other bullshit you'll get screwed.I never got my bday nuggs,also had to spend almost 600 dollars to get 150 off and almost got screwed on that deal cause I I only spent 100 on the sale and lost the 50.gu made it right and gave me a break but from that point on I said guck the sales and the nuggets.if I see a pack I want I'm just gonna buy it end of story.no more sales and all that bs.at least I know he'l put out some good strains before the sales and everyone will be waiting to snatch em up on a sale and I'll just go ahead and buy em.duck ithe man.I get a minimum of a pound a Scrog and getting over 3k a Scrog I can give a possums pecker less if I spend 100 dollars on a pack of seeds.



@Gu~ got me straightened out real quick after a brief Email.
My grows are personal and small so Im frugal as all hell and will save $ _anywhere_ I can lol
Im spending $ anyways, so I might as well get a reward in the process. If its something I cant wait on or know will be gone, I'd snatch it up without a sale price too. The backwards auctions were a genius idea. Thats actually what got me started on GPS and I hope he plans to bring them back at some point.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 14, 2017)

Reverse auctions should be up tomorrow. New software same idea.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 14, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> How about a discount for using cash? After all, Cash is King!


It was or still is 20 percent off using cash


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Night Rider, pictures of the two phenotypes I have. They’re very similar in scent, pinesol, lemon pledge, fuel. They are also both starting to purple up nicely.View attachment 4058208View attachment 4058209



Beautiful job


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Beautiful job


Thank you


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

Night Rider in natural light.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Night Rider in natural light.View attachment 4058424 View attachment 4058425 View attachment 4058426 View attachment 4058427


some big chunky colas


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> some big chunky colas


Definitely getting top heavy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 15, 2017)

Is there any way to know how many nuggets or credit we have if any? Nothing on my dashboard.

Just what is a Stardawg leaning pheno? Does it have anything to do with the skunky topsoil thing?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 15, 2017)

Not another auction... I will resist...


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 15, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> No offense to gu but the nuggets are a fukin joke.always have been.I got so pissed off dealing with them I finally said fuk it.if I see something I want I'll just order it.if you try and base your sales around the nuggets and other bullshit you'll get screwed.I never got my bday nuggs,also had to spend almost 600 dollars to get 150 off and almost got screwed on that deal cause I I only spent 100 on the sale and lost the 50.gu made it right and gave me a break but from that point on I said guck the sales and the nuggets.if I see a pack I want I'm just gonna buy it end of story.no more sales and all that bs.at least I know he'l put out some good strains before the sales and everyone will be waiting to snatch em up on a sale and I'll just go ahead and buy em.duck ithe man.I get a minimum of a pound a Scrog and getting over 3k a Scrog I can give a possums pecker less if I spend 100 dollars on a pack of seeds.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 15, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> Not another auction... I will resist...


Where?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 15, 2017)

Five for five on popping Round #2 of Blizzard Bush. That give me ten of them growing,hoping for a stud to show up looking to mingle. Will wait and see if I need another pack or two.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 15, 2017)

It seems the one Shaq has some balls thanks to cs...


----------



## the gnome (Dec 15, 2017)

I got 100% germ on citrus farmer F2 in rockwool.
1/2 of them pushed out the cots but that's it, no serrated 1st blade?
anyone else run across this?


----------



## ray098 (Dec 15, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Five for five on popping Round #2 of Blizzard Bush. That give me ten of them growing,hoping for a stud to show up looking to mingle. Will wait and see if I need another pack or two.


any pics from the 1st round


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Night Rider in natural light.View attachment 4058425 View attachment 4058426 View attachment 4058427


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

best service in the land


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Is there any way to know how many nuggets or credit we have if any? Nothing on my dashboard.
> 
> Just what is a Stardawg leaning pheno? Does it have anything to do with the skunky topsoil thing?


Logging out and back in worked for me


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 15, 2017)

well, what do you guys and gals think of the new nugget system?


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 15, 2017)

I would not mind put sucks because I was so close to getting 350 off and now points went down a bit.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> well, what do you guys and gals think of the new nugget system?


You already know its ALL new to me but I'm on board with it. Bout to test it out in a minute.....


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 15, 2017)

I multiplied your previous golden nuggets by 18.3x or the equivalent of 50% return only attainable by the Gold status members essentially giving everyone Gold status value to their nuggets so there would be few complaints.
I’m willing to look at your math, but I’m pretty sure I was spot on @ +/-1%


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 15, 2017)

My bad they went up not down. How do you redeem your coupon?


----------



## globalz (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I multiplied your previous golden nuggets by 18.3x or the equivalent of 50% return only attainable by the Gold status members essentially giving everyone Gold status value to their nuggets so there would be few complaints.
> I’m willing to look at your math, but I’m pretty sure I was spot on @ +/-1%


I can't seem to log in or recover my password  I'm sure i'll be happy once I log onto my account! thanks again for the great work


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> well, what do you guys and gals think of the new nugget system?


They kick ass as always


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 15, 2017)

globalz said:


> I can't seem to log in or recover my password  I'm sure i'll be happy once I log onto my account! thanks again for the great work


Email me or message me on the site


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> well, what do you guys and gals think of the new nugget system?


Havn't even looked......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Five for five on popping Round #2 of Blizzard Bush. That give me ten of them growing,hoping for a stud to show up looking to mingle. Will wait and see if I need another pack or two.


I just started a pack(10) of blizzard bush. Is it easy to grow? Got any tips?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thanks


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> I multiplied your previous golden nuggets by 18.3x or the equivalent of 50% return only attainable by the Gold status members essentially giving everyone Gold status value to their nuggets so there would be few complaints.
> I’m willing to look at your math, but I’m pretty sure I was spot on @ +/-1%


i am more than happy with my nuggets after my account was restored. i also looked over the new system and think it's perfectly fair. i would prefer the old one, but it was clearly too rewarding. i don't blame you for nerfing it in a way.

anyways, cheers gu


----------



## SensiPuff (Dec 15, 2017)

New nugget system is great. Especially for the gold members who got that huge multiplier for their nuggets. Thanks gu


----------



## Doc13 (Dec 15, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> well, what do you guys and gals think of the new nugget system?


I like the new site and it as well. And thanks for bringing reverse auctions back!

But am I blind or is there nothing equivalent to "In Stock Seeds" like the old site? Basically all growers and seeds under one heading for easier browsing when not looking for something specific. In my opinion, that's really the only thing that the new site it missing.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 15, 2017)

The new nugget system rocks for me. My bday is coming up, hopefully I get my nuggets to add to what I already have. So I can place a big ass order. Keep on rock and doin your thang @Gu~ customer for life.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thanks


I have a pack touching down monday, I think I'm gonna run em immediately, have some gunslingers about to flip now.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 15, 2017)

just checked it out and I'm waaay A-OK with the rewards transition,
and big thanx Gu for taking care of my 2-day return fuggup issue, he got it today.

speaking of, I'm surprised original point system lasted long as it did, it was waaay generous tbh
It's was a great marketing strategy for a biz starting out, wholesale priced pure fire benz with near 100% germ rates,
the speediest turn around time/best cust. service Ive seen in the been biz, along with free 2-day there/3day back ship'g labels
all the way down to the tamper proof aluminium packages was a smart move but takes a chunk of $$ from the bottom line.
it's a very successful business model that boosted his young business in a extreme highly competitive market in which competition has skyrocketed in the last few years.
then toss in the most generous point system in the biz that nearly no one else is doing other than
seedsman across the pond, they're the only other one i know of w/rewards but really doesn't hold a candle to Gu's.
It's hard to imagine anyone being unhappy with any of it, and unreasonable expecting him to keep "priming the pump" in such a generous fashion forever,
it was never meant to last like the dirt cheap prices he started out with, but it gave him the best chance getting his foot in the door which he's done,
all of us have *greatly* benefited and were still getting a hi quality product/service for the price.
really, anyone unhappy with GPS needs to think back to a time not long ago when we had to send our $$ 1/2 way across the planet,
and all that it entailed with losing it running the customs gauntlet while waiting 2+weeks to hear ya or nay if your gonna get it or not.
lol, brighton colorado Better Biz Bureau should be naming Gu businessman of the year for what he's accomplished with GPS imo.


ok G, so when do i get dem xtree 10,000pts


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

globalz said:


> My Eagle Scout she's on day 39 since flip.


The resin production on the fan leaf stem is better than the buds of some genetics I’ve seen. Bravo!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 15, 2017)

the gnome said:


> just checked it out and I'm waaay A-OK with the rewards transition,
> and big thanx Gu for taking care of my 2-day return fuggup issue, he got it today.
> 
> speaking of, I'm surprised original point system lasted long as it did, it was waaay generous tbh
> ...


Truth, this man speaks it. I can remember my first order from the Tude. I had to pay an extra $25 for a T-shirt I didn’t want for “Guranteed” shipping. It was such a racket.


----------



## globalz (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> The resin production on the fan leaf stem is better than the buds of some genetics I’ve seen. Bravo!


wow this warms my heart! thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## the gnome (Dec 15, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Truth, this man speaks it. I can remember my first order from the Tude. I had to pay an extra $25 for a T-shirt I didn’t want for “Guranteed” shipping. It was such a racket.


lol... I chose the rare dankness logo'd coffee mug, 
and still use it, making sure I gets my $25 worth


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 15, 2017)

Just oredered a pack of purple mountain majesty, first greenpoint strain, and first time buying seeds in a long while. Anyone have a journal? Info on different phenos?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 16, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just started a pack(10) of blizzard bush. Is it easy to grow? Got any tips?


Don't know yet round 1 is six weeks ahead of round 2. Very healthy germ rate and vigorous in growth so far.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 16, 2017)

Another killer deal from GPS


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2017)

Dynamite Diesel does not smell particularly skunky but when vaped is coating my mouth and nose with the same taste and stench as when you've been far too close to the wrong end of one! Nice dense and fat buds that have all sorts of appeal! Not quite couchlock but maybe reclinerlock! Definitely chilling as it wears.

My surviving Purple Mountain Majesty female at about 45 days smalls skunky now itself with nice frost and rapidly thickening buds. Strong black pepper with that skunk smell. Nice branching and no balls.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 16, 2017)

SkyPilot mum   white master kush x Stardawg--my first pack from GPS I ran


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 16, 2017)

wmk x Stardawg


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 16, 2017)

Famine x Pbog on the edges


----------



## widgetkicker (Dec 16, 2017)

There's a fucking Hanukkah miracle going on in the auctions, boys. I just got Copper Chem and Cookies n Chem for $37.77 each.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 16, 2017)

@Gu!!! I LIKE THE WAY YOU DO BUSINESS!!! 

DYNAMITE DIESEL

COPPER CHEM


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 16, 2017)

Tomahawk for free + $4 shipping with nuggets . Texas butter for $19.31 (with partial nugget redemption) including shipping! There are definitely some sales to be had in the auctions for Christmas. Watch the prices closely and good luck to all who get in on these awesome genetics.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 16, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Tomahawk for free + $4 shipping with nuggets . Texas butter for $19.31 (with partial nugget redemption) including shipping! There are definitely some sales to be had in the auctions for Christmas. Watch the prices closely and good luck to all who get in on these awesome genetics.


These reverse auctions are insane! Picked up a pack of Tomahawk and Cookies & Chem for $19 shipped using some nuggets. Gu is on another level above everyone else.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 16, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> These reverse auctions are insane! Picked up a pack of Tomahawk and Cookies & Chem for $19 shipped using some nuggets. Gu is on another level above everyone else.


I need Cookies N Chem bad for $17.77, but everyone is grabbing it hah. Cheers, i'll keep watching!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 16, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> I need Cookies N Chem bad for $17.77, but everyone is grabbing it hah. Cheers, i'll keep watching!


Now I don’t know what to try next. Cookies & Chem, Tomahawk Or Sundance Kid?


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 16, 2017)

Copper Chem X 2 for $37.77 each and a pack of Dreamcatcher for $17.77. The damn mailbox will melt. Salute to @Gu~.


----------



## Shark006 (Dec 16, 2017)

Just grabbed the Dynamite Diesel from the reverse auction!! Was gonna snatch the Tomahawk with it but somebody was super quick, Grats on that!! Thanks Greenpoint you just made my night!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 16, 2017)

Plus these were waiting at the house when I got home from work after a long week. $39 for both.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 16, 2017)

When yall are sleepin, I'll be GPS creepin


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 16, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Plus these were waiting at the house when I got home from work after a long week. $39 for both. View attachment 4059196


HP just came in 6th at emerald for best flower


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 16, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> HP just came in 6th at emerald for best flower


I grew Brandywine out when TDT sent them out as freebies and it was nice. So little room and so many beans.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 16, 2017)

these auctions are out of control. i guess this is to drain some of the nuggets off. it's working! just got copper chem and cookies and chem for the cost of shipping each.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 16, 2017)

Snatched 2 packs of cookies n Chem for cheap and 1 snake oil


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 16, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Snatched 2 packs of cookies n Chem for cheap and 1 snake oil


Glad your luck changed up and you got a deal after your misses on the other opportunities!! Nice picks also


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 16, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Copper Chem X 2 for $37.77 each and a pack of Dreamcatcher for $17.77. The damn mailbox will melt. Salute to @Gu~.


Nice snipe on the Cooper CHEM lol


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 16, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Truth, this man speaks it. I can remember my first order from the Tude. I had to pay an extra $25 for a T-shirt I didn’t want for “Guranteed” shipping. It was such a racket.


It's still a racket. Imo there's no reason to order over seas anymore. Unless there's a breeder who does his own thang and lives across the pond. But USA is #1 in my book for genetics.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 16, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Copper Chem X 2 for $37.77 each and a pack of Dreamcatcher for $17.77. The damn mailbox will melt. Salute to @Gu~.


That's super cheap on the copper chem. nice score


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 16, 2017)

got em!!!! Thank you Gu~!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 16, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> It's still a racket. Imo there's no reason to order over seas anymore. Unless there's a breeder who does his own thang and lives across the pond. But USA is #1 in my book for genetics.


Rare dankness is worth it.I've mentioned it to gu a few times he never responds.IMO RD is up there with GP


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm thinking of starting some Sativa leaning packs. I wonder which one is better, Hicock or Hickok? The wife thinks Hicock sounds better. 
 




I've got so many packs of Greenpoint it's hard to decide which strains to run, but I think I've decided and Greenpoint figures heavy.
 ttc


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 17, 2017)

@Gu~ 
Any current discount codes going on? thanks,


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 17, 2017)

She's a little thirsty from going an extra day without water and she may be a little burnt, but here's a confirmed Hicock Haze female. I work away from home so my grow will suffer a little due to neglect.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 17, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking of starting some Sativa leaning packs. I wonder which one is better, Hicock or Hickok? The wife thinks Hicock sounds better.
> View attachment 4059333
> 
> 
> ...


Nice selection. My next few runs will be mostly, if not all, Green Point Seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice selection. My next few runs will be mostly, if not all, Green Point Seeds.


Just now posted the same intent on Peak Seeds BC!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 17, 2017)

11 for 11 popped above ground on my *Maverick's*. Thanks again Gu


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 17, 2017)

GPS are absolutely some of the fastest germ rates i have ever seen, and I have popped hundreds


----------



## hillbill (Dec 17, 2017)

Just transplanted 4 Copper Chem and this grower was sloppy but they’re in regular mix right now. Trying to decide on the next bunch of Greenpoint to hit 5he dirt.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 17, 2017)

i was set on running tomahawk and bandit breath next, but after last night's madness on the auctions page, i have to factor in cookies and chem and copper chem.

tough choices coming...


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2017)

Any1 use a credit card to buy from greenpoint?


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 use a credit card to buy from greenpoint?


i have many times before. twice last night! never had a single issue.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i have many times before. twice last night! never had a single issue.


I ask only because i ordered some last night and had verify my purchase with greenpoints cc processor. It was a little weird


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I ask only because i ordered some last night and had verify my purchase with greenpoints cc processor. It was a little weird


they have a new cc carrier now. maybe that was why.


----------



## predd (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> I ask only because i ordered some last night and had verify my purchase with greenpoints cc processor. It was a little weird


same here....wasn't thrilled, and yeah I missed out on the auction madness also....


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 17, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i was set on running tomahawk and bandit breath next, but after last night's madness on the auctions page, i have to factor in cookies and chem and copper chem.
> 
> tough choices coming...


Cookies & Chem, then Copper Chem followed by Tomahawk. Though the effects of Copper Chem sounds dope as hell.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 17, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Rare dankness is worth it.I've mentioned it to gu a few times he never responds.IMO RD is up there with GP


Sometimes it's about the people, not the genetics.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 17, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> i was set on running tomahawk and bandit breath next, but after last night's madness on the auctions page, i have to factor in cookies and chem and copper chem.
> 
> tough choices coming...


+1 Copper Chem
It's good herb


----------



## Bstndutchy (Dec 17, 2017)

After a few hours on the phone and emails I finally got the credit card to go through , and thanks to gu for the help I was able t grab a few extra packs 

Thinking about grabbing a couple more packs has anyone grown the blizzard Bush or the tnt


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2017)

well decided to just stop payment with the cc processor since they tried and said it declined. My card shouldn't decline also there is no info on the website of the company processing the cc. there is multiple bad reviews of this cc processor online. not saying anything bad about Greenpoint just the business they choose to do business with. I tried to work with this company to get the payment made they made it very difficult. I even messaged GU a few days ago about this with no reply. kinda blows as i wanted the gear


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

I've just paid cash payment sent with tracking and insurance. Takes a few days longer to send cash & recieve but it locks in your order and stops anyone from cart sniping.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I've just paid cash payment sent with tracking and insurance. Takes a few days longer to send cash & recieve but it locks in your order and stops anyone from cart sniping.


might have to go about it this way


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> might have to go about it this way


I’ve paid both ways, I prefer cc, but cash worked fine as well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

Bstndutchy said:


> After a few hours on the phone and emails I finally got the credit card to go through , and thanks to gu for the help I was able t grab a few extra packs
> 
> Thinking about grabbing a couple more packs has anyone grown the blizzard Bush or the tnt


I popped a pack of blizzard bush a couple of days ago. The seeds were small but all 10 germinated, no problem-o.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> well decided to just stop payment with the cc processor since they tried and said it declined. My card shouldn't decline also there is no info on the website of the company processing the cc. there is multiple bad reviews of this cc processor online. not saying anything bad about Greenpoint just the business they choose to do business with. I tried to work with this company to get the payment made they made it very difficult. I even messaged GU a few days ago about this with no reply. kinda blows as i wanted the gear


There are very few breeders or seed banks that have credit card option. I would prefer to use a CC but I have also sent Gu cash. This isn't a case of who he chooses to do business with, rather it is about finding the rare CC provider that will enable Gu to have the CC option as many of his customers have requested. Most banks and CC companies want nothing to do with the cannabis industry.

I was skeptical about cash as i got burned already with another widely accepted and popular stateside bank, but it was so easy with Gu.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve paid both ways, I prefer cc, but cash worked fine as well


I perfer to use the card also just makes things simpler but that payofix or whatever the companies name is made it a hassle. When buying beans with cash i usually end up not getting them since i have such a collection already and cant do all the steps sitting on my couch lol


----------



## coppershot (Dec 17, 2017)

Much like you I enjoy the convienence of the CC option.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 17, 2017)

Cash is King,Send cash all day.once its in the envelope its not like there is people sitting around opening peoples envelopes hoping to find some mailed cash.i wrap my cash in the invoice with a nice note not to fuck my order up and put it in envelope.Take to post office and this nice lady puts the envelope in a small cardboard package and away it goes to a P.O Box.
being in a non friendly state there is no way in hell i would use CC.Might be 1 thing the fuzz can use to get a SW.fuck that.I know for a fact the DOR can freeze your bank account and get your statements on the fly.All this without you even knowing till your door gets kicked in.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 17, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 use a credit card to buy from greenpoint?


I did and it went thru but later they canceled two orders. Something's wrong right now. Lost my nuggets too


----------



## predd (Dec 17, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> I did and it went thru but later they canceled two orders. Something's wrong right now. Lost my nuggets too


I'm on my third phone call with them now...been about 5 days now.......now they want me to photo copy multiple documents, black out certain things......turning into a huge hassle.....wish I had my nuggets back and paid cash...not happy right now


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah u guys need to just mail cash.CC might be a couple days faster but not worth the BS imo.Fuk ive even mailed cash across the pond,Talking like 300 and something to the Dutch a pop and never had an issue.Gu even gives 20 percent off when you pay Cash


----------



## predd (Dec 17, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah u guys need to just mail cash.CC might be a couple days faster but not worth the BS imo.Fuk ive even mailed cash across the pond,Talking like 300 and something to the Dutch a pop and never had an issue.Gu even gives 20 percent off when you pay Cash


I did pay cash last 2 transactions...just cc was up and I used all my nuggets.....I'm cancelling this transaction though.......way too much hassle plus I'm not in a legal state so this shit freaks me out....cash only from now on!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 17, 2017)

WOW in all my days I have never ever had a website not let me reset password and flat out not respond to emails. Sent from both site and email. Not good at all


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> WOW in all my days I have never ever had a website not let me reset password and flat out not respond to emails. Sent from both site and email. Not good at all


It's Sunday. 
Lighten up...


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 17, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> WOW in all my days I have never ever had a website not let me reset password and flat out not respond to emails. Sent from both site and email. Not good at all


Yeah as much as i get on the ol chap i promise you Gu is as good as they come.He takes the weekends off and im sure with all the CC issues and everything else he has been dealing with he probably has 10 pages of emails to go through.I am sure you will hear from him tomorrow.
On the password thing i think there is instructions on the website how to reset the password.


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just ordered for my 3rd time - Had to use my Golden Nuggets before the end of the year. Got both of the Goji OG x Stardawg crosses (PMM + Maverick) for under $17. CC processor charged about a buck more, which isn't too bad at all.

Gu and his business model are the pinnacle of what I've seen in the industry, having shopped at over half a dozen venues. His product sets the bar for value, and he always has his customer's satisfaction in mind. I wish I could even pop a quarter of the few Greenpoint packs I've gotten, nonetheless its nice to have such stellar genetics in the vault. A salute to Gu!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 17, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's Sunday.
> Lighten up...


I've been emailing since the Sunday after black friday sale. Is that long enough time Chunky?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 18, 2017)

Did a 5am GPS browse & scored a pack of "Tomahawk" for a song!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 18, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I've been emailing since the Sunday after black friday sale. Is that long enough time Chunky?


Depending on the circumstances with the site, the problems with orders, and I can only imagine how many Emails!! I would say Email him again!! He has responded to a couple of my emails! I admit it was a little longer than usual but he responded and was helpful. Hope you have better luck!!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 18, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Did a 5am GPS browse & scored a pack of "Tomahawk" for a song!


I was a little late this morning!! Nice pick up!!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Gu even gives 20 percent off when you pay Cash


Not true. At least not right now he doesn't.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 18, 2017)

I did not realize you get 50 nuggets for EVERY $1 you spend on the loyalty rewards. Thought it was like once per pack or something like that lol, but that is like a 50% return rate which I like quite much.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm on a real cool mid day buzz, and was kicking this around in my head - seems like a good question for the experienced GP smokers who would know.

The last couple of weeks I've copped 5 discontinued strains that I did not need [ but those prices and reviews ! ], and still have not spent as much as a full priced pack of Copper Chem. I've seen a few people drop the 'most potent' bomb more than a couple of times, and it's definitely priced that way. So the question to those w/ experience:

is it?

Just thinking I might have been better served by investing more in the better. Interested in your takes. I'm working on a real cool mid day buzz btw.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 18, 2017)

@Amos Otis 

I just trimmed 3 Shirley's @ day 11....

The vegetative growth all reeked of fuel. I'm thinking they are gonna be wonderful. The veg growth has been vigorous. Germ was good. I'm hoping g my finish is as good as what I've seen, but they seem to be worth it. Wait a couple months and I'll give you a definitive opinion.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm on a real cool mid day buzz, and was kicking this around in my head - seems like a good question for the experienced GP smokers who would know.
> 
> The last couple of weeks I've copped 5 discontinued strains that I did not need [ but those prices and reviews ! ], and still have not spent as much as a full priced pack of Copper Chem. I've seen a few people drop the 'most potent' bomb more than a couple of times, and it's definitely priced that way. So the question to those w/ experience:
> 
> ...


I don’t think you will be disappointed in any of the Stardawg crosses. Just depends on the effect and taste as well as the type of plant you are best at growing (heavy feeder, needs training, etc). Seems like all these crosses are plenty potent when grown well.

Copper Chem does seem like a great genetic pool though. Definitely need to grab up a few packs for when my breeding adventure begins. There’s a decent shot at finding a good representation of Gu’s Stardawg stud in those seeds I bet.


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 18, 2017)

Here's a couple random purple badland bud shots, running about 8 weeks.

I get a real heavy duty Pine-Sol, chemical cleaner smell emitting. When I pinch some of the dead foliage off my fingers get real sticky.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 18, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm on a real cool mid day buzz, and was kicking this around in my head - seems like a good question for the experienced GP smokers who would know.
> 
> The last couple of weeks I've copped 5 discontinued strains that I did not need [ but those prices and reviews ! ], and still have not spent as much as a full priced pack of Copper Chem. I've seen a few people drop the 'most potent' bomb more than a couple of times, and it's definitely priced that way. So the question to those w/ experience:
> 
> ...


Working on a real cool night time buzz as well brother 

for some reason I read/say that in a voice that's not my own


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 18, 2017)

Just placed an order at GPS and the cc worked flawlessly for me.


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

I had cc take a while before from gu and when he got back to me I got a pack free seeds for the long wait just saying not everything is bad as it seems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I've been emailing since the Sunday after black friday sale. Is that long enough time Chunky?


You could try being nice for a change...


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 18, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> Just ordered for my 3rd time - Had to use my Golden Nuggets before the end of the year. Got both of the Goji OG x Stardawg crosses (PMM + Maverick) for under $17. CC processor charged about a buck more, which isn't too bad at all.
> 
> Gu and his business model are the pinnacle of what I've seen in the industry, having shopped at over half a dozen venues. His product sets the bar for value, and he always has his customer's satisfaction in mind. I wish I could even pop a quarter of the few Greenpoint packs I've gotten, nonetheless its nice to have such stellar genetics in the vault. A salute to Gu!


when you say had to use the nuggets, is that just what you told yourself? Their not expiring at the end of the year or anything right?
Im fighting the urge to spend mine on discontinued. Want to wait and see what new stuff comes along


----------



## ray098 (Dec 18, 2017)

things will change next year use them soon


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 18, 2017)

It looks like heavyharvest is dead. Man I shouldn't have waited... guess I'll wait until the next live coupon code


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 18, 2017)

any current coupon codes?

I literally posted that 2 min after you guy! funny


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 18, 2017)

I've tried searching but not coming up with anything


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2017)

shouldn't be long with X-mas around the corner


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 18, 2017)

too late just spent all my nuggets. lol


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 18, 2017)

for the folks that missed out on Black Friday and Cyber Monday bc of technical issues.
Use code "BlackFriday" for 55% off only ONE ORDER it will not work a second time.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2017)

Damn it. Was on a auction ready to pull trigger on Citrus Farmers for damn near nothing, when I should not have answered phone.Lesson learned is that I have voicemail for this reason.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 18, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> Damn it. Was on a auction ready to pull trigger on Citrus Farmers for damn near nothing, when I should not have answered phone.Lesson learned is that I have voicemail for this reason.


same just happened to me on tomahawk. Not with a phone call but waited too long. Next time I wont be so cheap. Plus I just placed an order half hour ago why do I need more? Addiction is a bitch...
As for the code being up 15 min after I ordered, I didnt have any issues black friday or cyber monday so it would not be honest to use the code anyways. Ill just take that as the universe holding me accountable. And who would want to take advantage of Gu~ anyways?


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Lol I hate when some gets you in auction it always comes down to the one thing you shouldn't have done before the auction..


----------



## smashcity (Dec 18, 2017)

@Gu~ with all these discontinued lines making a comeback, do you think you'll ever bring back the calico queen (sfv og x stardawg)? 
Was trying to get my hands on these back in the day saw some pretty good plants come out of these online


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 18, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Lol I hate when some gets you in auction it always comes down to the one thing you shouldn't have done before the auction..


I agree!! Still kicking myself for missed opportunities being hesitant on the trigger watching the auction counter!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sfv all the way man I am with you been wating for gu drop a cross with that like your style.


----------



## smashcity (Dec 18, 2017)

Jhon77 said:


> Sfv all the way man I am with you been wating for gu drop a cross with that like your style.


Exactly... I saw some outdoor plants on the gram of the calico and they looked like plants grown indoors. Nice yields too. Back when these were available, i had to make the choice between the garlix or what it was simply known as back then chemdd x stardawg. I chose the garlix. Wish I had enough funds at the time to get both. Bring back the calico gu...


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 18, 2017)

Wtf is up with these credit card process people, called me three times for a $17 order. They are either scammers or morons that don’t listen. I’m out, keep the seeds, way too weird, way too much bullshit.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 18, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> High as giraffe pussy


Badlands is that afraid of heights, but going to climb anyways cause it smells so good, one.

Snipped a lower nug 2 days hung dry (couldn't resist) hesitant to fire up but once she did...Amazing!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 18, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Wtf is up with these credit card process people, called me three times for a $17 order. They are either scammers or morons that don’t listen. I’m out, keep the seeds, way too weird, way too much bullshit.


putting 17 dollars in an envelope and licking a stamp is just way to much work.


----------



## Ryry94 (Dec 18, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> putting 17 dollars in an envelope and licking a stamp is just way to much work.


Are you making a statement? Sorry it’s too hard for you...


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 18, 2017)

So i guess its picture day.Anyway lifted one of my bucket lids to get a root shot and snapped off a nice top branch on my LVTK so there went 200 dollars.Just like that fukin picture cost me 2 bills.
Everything is good though.After fucking up my gunslingers from my bucket system rebuild and waiting on parts and having to pull them out and move them around to many times they are finally coming back.I didnt have time to insulate the buckets so now i got water on the floor from the cold water in the buckets and warmer room temp.Fuk it ill insulate them on the next run.After almost 2 weeks of flip on the Ghost OG they are starting to flower it up.BIG long ass hairs reaching out so im expecting a hell of a show on them.Cant wait.
And as usual my 3 bucket setup is killing it undr the CMH with the Eagle Scout and Hickock haze.I got all the plants clones to root so now i have moms of every one till i decide which one to keep I cannot wait to reverse one of these bad ass Ghost into one of Gu's best females i get from the 20 packs i have.Will be all feminized seeds that im sure 1 will be the real deal.

ES and HH after 4 days.The Eagle Scout is fuking impressive.Very strong smell already and under a microscope there are thousands of trichs on the leaves ready to pop out.


 


Gunslingers and 3 GG from Shoreline
They are just now starting to get there roots real nice in the water.I had to pull them and reset 3 times in the hydroton cause i had to rebuild the setup and waiting on parts and the rounded buckets were a disaster.This system dont Leak 1 fukin drop except the condensation on the outside of the buckets.
 

Ghost OG at 2 weeks in a 4x5 under 1000w HPS.I decided to drop the net over them cause they was just getting crazy back there.Probably the healthiest strain of plant i have seen in a long time.Nothing like the pics of it i have sen on the internet.The branches are stout and leaves are fuking huge.

 

And here is the 200 dollar pic lol.Some root porn.roots are crazy in these buckets.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 18, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Are you making a statement? Sorry it’s too hard for you...


Yeah it is very hard.I have trouble wiping my ass sometimes also.If i had to pick one though i would say mailing someone cash with an invoice is probably a little easier than wiping me ass,I mean its up there though with making coffee or cooking an egg.Fukin struggle is real


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 18, 2017)

I agree with heiseng for once money order might be scary but gu trustworthy guy and say to yourself man why didn't I do this before.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 18, 2017)

While you'll are sleeping ol Heisenbubble be creeping.Just scored 2 packs of seeds.Snake Oil and Cult classic Jupiter for 26 dollars out the door with the 55 percent off and reverse auction.I was trying to get Humble pie to line up with snake oil at the low price but it wasnt happening.When one would be up the other would be down and they kept resetting so i said fuk it.I really wanted the snake oil anyway.The CC was just a bonus at like 13 dollars for the pack lol.


----------



## predd (Dec 19, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> While you'll are sleeping ol Heisenbubble be creeping.Just scored 2 packs of seeds.Snake Oil and Cult classic Jupiter for 26 dollars out the door with the 55 percent off and reverse auction.I was trying to get Humble pie to line up with snake oil at the low price but it wasnt happening.When one would be up the other would be down and they kept resetting so i said fuk it.I really wanted the snake oil anyway.The CC was just a bonus at like 13 dollars for the pack lol.


Haha I wanted copper chem and humble pie....couldn't get them to line up....scored the copper chem for 25 shipped with 50% discount....then grabbed the humble pie and used nuggets to get em for 25 shipped also.......all is good again!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 19, 2017)

predd said:


> Haha I wanted copper chem and humble pie....couldn't get them to line up....scored the copper chem for 25 shipped with 50% discount....then grabbed the humble pie and used nuggets to get em for 25 shipped also.......all is good again!


yeah i got 2 packs of copper a while pack.still waiting to run them when the time is right.gonna run both packs at once and pick the best female


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 19, 2017)

Super early smoke report on the dreamcatcher:
Nugs are greasy sticky as hell, had to wash my hands to use my lighter (yes I still use a bic). They have a sativa shape and form about em,
Not rock hard but not loose. Im getting a sweet(ish) funk smell. The smoke is smooth with a touch of blue dream and something else. That something else, im guessing, is the stardawg. The effects are slow coming but end up with a mild sativa buzz.
Edit: About an hour after the smoke a real "focused energy" came on, end up having a good jam out with my guitar 

Now next question? What shall I pop next?
Cali cannon?
Pioneer kush?
Hickok haze?
Sky dweller?


----------



## ray098 (Dec 19, 2017)

pop the pk


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 19, 2017)

i noticed a few packs are only offered in 3 seed 'pick n mix' does that mean the 10 packs are sold out or am i missing somethign


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 19, 2017)

smashcity said:


> @Gu~ with all these discontinued lines making a comeback, do you think you'll ever bring back the calico queen (sfv og x stardawg)?
> Was trying to get my hands on these back in the day saw some pretty good plants come out of these online


Calico Queen is still available still: http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/calico-queen-sfv-og-kush-x-star-dawg/. It is where I plan on getting a couple packs of Jamoka: San Diego Cat Piss (Clone Only) x Stardawg


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 19, 2017)

ray098 said:


> pop the pk


yeah pop the pk. i love bubba and have a pack waiting for god knows when. i can watch yours in the meantime


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm waiting to hear from the processer myself, they charged me twice for night rider for some reason


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> I'm waiting to hear from the processer myself, they charged me twice for night rider for some reason


Funny how their mistakes are never in our favor -- just like banks.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny how their mistakes are never in our favor -- just like banks.


Lol ain't that the damn truth


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 19, 2017)

So has anyone grown out purple mountain majesty? Looked for journals on Google and came up short. Looking for info on any keeper phenos and the different terp profiles.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 19, 2017)

Just grabbed a pack of Cackleberry for a ridiculous price.. But it didn't redeem my nuggets for some reason.. Help @Gu~
Edit: I also never received my e-mail order confirmation...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> yeah pop the pk. i love bubba and have a pack waiting for god knows when. i can watch yours in the meantime


Yeah, I want to see some Pioneer porn.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Dec 19, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yeah, I want to see some Pioneer porn.


Pionneer it is.
Once the dreamcatcher finishes curing, I will take some nug shots.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

Anyone else notice that the processer adds a little extra to the original price? For instance my order was $26.22 and they ran it for $27.60, then they run an $0.83 international fee ( which it states in email so no biggie there). But if I agree to 26.22 then why charge 27.60? Even the email says 26.22


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

Well I just heard from them, they are going to fix the issue with me being double charged, I will update when they do. I didn't ask about the issue with them charging more than agreed, lemme see if they get the first issue resolved. I have 4 transactions with them and all 4 the total didn't match the email price.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 19, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Just grabbed a pack of Cackleberry for a ridiculous price.. But it didn't redeem my nuggets for some reason.. Help Gu~
> Edit: I also never received my e-mail order confirmation...


I had to log out and log back in for it to recognize the nugs. Seemed real touchy. Didnt work on mobile at all had to use the laptop.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 19, 2017)

dammit, still wont accept my password
dammit, still didnt return an email
dammit, still wont reset my password. 

would like to maybe use up my nuggets like right now, dammit.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2017)

I ended up with nuggets redeemed but did miss Black Friday prices. May break down and order again!


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> dammit, still wont accept my password
> dammit, still didnt return an email
> dammit, still wont reset my password.
> 
> would like to maybe use up my nuggets like right now, dammit.


Man, I'm having the same issue.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I ended up with nuggets redeemed but did miss Black Friday prices. May break down and order again!


I'm hoping for some type of sale soon. HeavyHarvest doesn't work and no discount for cash? 
Looking for seeds for spring, so no hurry. 

A competing seed site has a Lebanese Quick-Freeze that I might pull the trigger on soon.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

kitt last seen doing 200mph on I-95


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ auctions are messed up. Everything is out of stock.


 It will restock soon, people are jumping on everything


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 19, 2017)

Auctions are restocked and rolling


----------



## coppershot (Dec 19, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I ended up with nuggets redeemed but did miss Black Friday prices. May break down and order again!


He is offering the black Friday prices again as a one time offer. A couple of pages back, unless of course I am mistaken.. or too high...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2017)

coppershot said:


> He is offering the black Friday prices again as a one time offer. A couple of pages back, unless of course I am mistaken.. or too high...





Gu~ said:


> for the folks that missed out on Black Friday and Cyber Monday bc of technical issues.
> Use code "BlackFriday" for 55% off only ONE ORDER it will not work a second time.


Here we go!


----------



## the gnome (Dec 19, 2017)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Super early smoke report on the dreamcatcher:
> Nugs are greasy sticky as hell, had to wash my hands to use my lighter (yes I still use a bic). They have a sativa shape and form about em,
> Not rock hard but not loose. Im getting a sweet(ish) funk smell. The smoke is smooth with a touch of blue dream and something else. That something else, im guessing, is the stardawg. The effects are slow coming but end up with a mild sativa buzz.
> Edit: About an hour after the smoke a real "focused energy" came on, end up having a good jam out with my guitar
> ...


SKY DWELLER!
that SW never disappoints, Ive been running gage/Leia og for 5yrs now.

btw, how many dream catchers did ya run?
I did up a whole pack, only got 3 ladies just went into gal-pots, smell is A+ on the stem wub.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm hoping for some type of sale soon. HeavyHarvest doesn't work and no discount for cash?
> Looking for seeds for spring, so no hurry.
> 
> A competing seed site has a Lebanese Quick-Freeze that I might pull the trigger on soon.


You can use "blackfriday" for a one time 55% discount... "insta" is 10% all the time..


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 19, 2017)

@Gu~ Quick question. If I make two cash orders a couple days apart, can I send both payments in one envelope containing both order numbers?.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 19, 2017)

email answers please!

@ Gu~ Dammit !!


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 19, 2017)

Some Shaq Candy's in flower today


----------



## Jhon77 (Dec 19, 2017)

Whats the nose on the shaq candy?


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 19, 2017)

Shaq Candy smells like the sweat of cheerleaders bathed in California Wine Coolers, after the game, few hours maybe even next morning I dont remember, its been some years since I had a cooler.
By the odor, frost, calyx taste, i suspect this to be on my top ten list.


----------



## predd (Dec 19, 2017)

Adrosmokin said:


> @Gu~ Quick question. If I make two cash orders a couple days apart, can I send both payments in one envelope containing both order numbers?.


I just sent 2 payments in 1 envelope from 2 purchases on the AH a day apart......just wrote it down with seperate transaction #'s.......no point paying the 9.95 twice imo


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 19, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Some Shaq Candy's in flower today


I have 2 @ 5 weeks. One pheno like that but another more indica closer spaced. Sts spray created males on the indica leaner and hopefully we'll have something special. Smell is very tropical on the sativa leaner. More fuel on the indica. Tall glands on the sativa and total white. I will reveg it.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 19, 2017)

I'm done...credit does not work. They need to fix this or I'll never order again. Forget the hassles of cash and money orders. Once again the people at flexopay have cancelled my order and wasted my nuggets. Since my first attempt with new site I've ordered and received two orders from other places. Sorry gu it's over for now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

I scored a pack of _Hibernate_ in a reverse auction for $14 (after discount) YEE HAW
---
*ALIENDOG F2 – 25%
BUBBA KUSH -12.5%
FIRE OG – 12.5%
STARDAWG – 50%*
"Hibernate is a medicinal variety with great applications for insomnia, pain relief, anxiety, and other conditions that prevent sleep or relaxation. She is easy to manage in the grow room, and her potency won’t go unnoticed by anyone. Just be careful smoking this one early in the day!"
---
*CANNABIS TYPE* 
Mostly Indica

*FLOWERING LENGTH* 
60-70 Days

*FINISHING HEIGHT* 
Short-Medium

*RECOMMENDED GROWING AREA* 
Indoor or Outdoor

*LINEAGE* 
Male: Stardawg (2011), Shuteye


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

Fuck! Someone just scored the bodega bubblegum for $27 right when I was pulling the trigger...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck! Someone just scored the bodega bubblegum for $27 right when I was pulling the trigger...


Happened to me earlier. Had Jelly Pie in the cart and was checking out & got sniped out.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2017)

A couple phenols of Clearwater Kush getting the chop tomorrow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 19, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple phenols of Clearwater Kush getting the chop tomorrow.View attachment 4060538View attachment 4060539 View attachment 4060540View attachment 4060541


Dude! That green/black color is insane!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude! That green/black color is insane!


Thanks, she is a looker.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 19, 2017)

sdd420 said:


> I'm done...credit does not work. They need to fix this or I'll never order again. Forget the hassles of cash and money orders. Once again the people at flexopay have cancelled my order and wasted my nuggets. Since my first attempt with new site I've ordered and received two orders from other places. Sorry gu it's over for now


Most of the seedbanks im aware of wont take CC.Its not a Gu issue its a cannabis issue.Write a letter to the credit card company's and ask them why they wont deal with the cannabis industry.I would love to see the reply.I admire him for even trying to deal with a CC company.
I still dont understand why guys thinks cash is a hassle.Why the fuck anyone would want this shit on a CC statement is beyond me.It takes less time to write your order number down on a piece of paper,put cash in an envelope,and lick a dumbass stamp than it does to fill out all that CC bullshit.
Face it man this is the drug business,Your not ordering some fucking Hatchimals off Amazon.10 years ago we had to go through some straight up bullshit to get good seeds and 20 years ago we had to know people and drive miles to get half ass decent cuts.I just dont understand why folks find it so hard to mail some green paper in an envelope.
If you would have told these cats 10 years ago we could send money to some chap in an envelope and get some fire ass seeds mailed back to wherever you want,People would have been pulling ATM's out of the ground on sale days.I just dont get it.
I just mailed out mine today,rounded up the change cause who the fuck wants to mail quarters and dimes and shit.I got 5 packs of seeds for 90 dollars.2 Snake Oil,2 Cookies and Chem and 1 Cult Classic Jupiter.where on the net you gonna find these kind of genetics for that cost.I can mail cash and have my stuff mailed to a dumbass address all day long and never have to worry about the Department of Revenue or feds seizing my Bank records.
Its good for us though.More seeds for us everytime you guys drop out cause CC system is fucked up.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 19, 2017)

A couple more.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 19, 2017)

predd said:


> I just sent 2 payments in 1 envelope from 2 purchases on the AH a day apart......just wrote it down with seperate transaction #'s.......no point paying the 9.95 twice imo


Yeah man i always put multiple orders in the same envelope.You have 7 days to send the payment.I lucked up and went on a 2 day spree and knew i was gonna get snake oil and cookies so i waited out the auctions and got everything i wanted.5 packs for 90 bucks plus you get the discount nuggets right when u order so u can apply them to the next order.Shits crazy as hell to me and im sure Gu will change that.mailed all 5 invoices in the same envelope.If you can get a hamburger in that envelope they will mail it.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 19, 2017)

I got a few orders under my belt now so I figured its time to bust my GPS cherry. These are ahead of the pack in every way so far compared to everything else Im growing right now at the same time under the same dome. I went 6 for 6 on these so lets hope for a lady or 2 of each.


----------



## THT (Dec 19, 2017)

Brought down the Gunslinger and Purple Mountain a tad early @ 77 days from SEED. 
Close ups of gunslinger - Yield was just over 51 grams


----------



## THT (Dec 19, 2017)

Some dried up gunslinger... don't mind the shit trim and terrible photos, this is a really outstanding strain for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah i got 2 packs of copper a while pack.still waiting to run them when the time is right.gonna run both packs at once and pick the best female





Adrosmokin said:


> @Gu~ Quick question. If I make two cash orders a couple days apart, can I send both payments in one envelope containing both order numbers?.


I've placed 2 orders at least 3 times within a 24 hour period of one another/ Edit: (credit card transaction) and been charged for shipping on each order, but then had them show up in the same box.
I didn't make a big deal because they were on nugget purchases and I was getting a pretty fair deal on the purchase.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 20, 2017)

damn these reverse auctions are good!...i think it was Winston Churchill who said...'never have such good genetics been available to so many for such little price!


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 20, 2017)

THT said:


> Some dried up gunslinger... don't mind the shit trim and terrible photos, this is a really outstanding strain for sure.
> View attachment 4060653 View attachment 4060650 View attachment 4060651 View attachment 4060652


May we please see the Purple Mountain Majesty too? Very curious to see how Goji lends itself to the Stardawg.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 20, 2017)

Fixed! @ Gu~


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 20, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> What the Fuck !
> no return emails, no log in, no password, no nuggets, no sales, no service=FAIL
> 
> 
> ...


He is out of town if I am not mistaken? Just chill and wait.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 20, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> He is out of town if I am not mistaken? Just chill and wait.


okeedoke, @ Gu~ because you said so.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2017)

Dang, auctions are down.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 20, 2017)

Some cookies n chem on its 3rd day flush.


----------



## THT (Dec 20, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> May we please see the Purple Mountain Majesty too? Very curious to see how Goji lends itself to the Stardawg.


Of course! was just waiting for it to dry to get a final weight - pics are on the way.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 20, 2017)

greencropper said:


> damn these reverse auctions are good!...i think it was Winston Churchill who said...'never have such good genetics been available to so many for such little price!


Naw that was Masa Moore (Chicken Georges Daddy) who said that


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 20, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> .Write a letter to the credit card company's and ask them why they wont deal with the cannabis industry.I would love to see the reply
> .


Short answer Feds/DEA It's still illegal on federal level, and they don't want to risk penalties.


----------



## THT (Dec 20, 2017)

@rocker335 - Here is the Purple Mountain - this phenotype leans a bit more towards stardawg but has the essence of the Goji embedded in smell and structure. Final weight was just under 40 grams -- edit: Much more leafy and compact than the gunslinger


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 20, 2017)

predd said:


> I just sent 2 payments in 1 envelope from 2 purchases on the AH a day apart......just wrote it down with seperate transaction #'s.......no point paying the 9.95 twice imo


I did 3 orders in one envelope. Just put all the order numbers in there too.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2017)

My real girl Purple Mountain Majesty is bulking up fast and Skunk is turning earthy right now. Trichs all over the place. No purple anywhere,

Topped 4 Copper Chem in veg this morning and gave 4 California Cannon the paper towel treatmeint also.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2017)

auctions back up


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2017)

It’s begining to look a lot like Christmas. Thanks ~Gu.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 20, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s begining to look a lot like Christmas. Thanks ~Gu.View attachment 4061059





LubdaNugs said:


> Just placed an order at GPS and the cc worked flawlessly for me.


was this from the Mondays order?
reason I ask is I ordered and sent payment Saturday, payment got there Monday afternoon. got a conformation Monday afternoon on tracking and still no updates, USPS says label created waiting on item.

Now I am like what the fuck???


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2017)

No, I received shipping confirmation for this on Saturday. I’m in the same boat with my Monday order.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 20, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> No, I received shipping confirmation for this on Saturday. I’m in the same boat with my Monday order.


cool, that makes matters a bit better.

hopefully just usps and gps are just busy.

still do not get it when my payment tracking works asap and gets there asap.
I start to wonder does Colorado really have that much more mail than other states go out?

Really what gives here.
@Gu


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 20, 2017)

@Gu~ How many people are behind the scenes in the shipping department ? Is it just you ?


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 20, 2017)

anyone have pics of copper chem in flower? what about tomahawk or cookies n chem?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> anyone have pics of copper chem in flower? what about tomahawk or cookies n chem?


Several of all of them, but you’ll have to search a little.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 20, 2017)

Are the nuggets not working again? I had $90 in credit, now it just has a message about getting $5 of rewards.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 20, 2017)

@Tripping With Rocks 

If your mobile. Log out then back in.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 20, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Are the nuggets not working again? I had $90 in credit, now it just has a message about getting $5 of rewards.


 you have to go to the accounts page, log out, and then log back in for your nuggets to refresh. i don't know if this is a bug with the nuggets, or a bug with the site thinking you're signed in when you're not because you idled too long. happens to me all the time too. you can't use the most obvious log out button though, i personally seem to have to go to the account page and hit the "Hello _name_ (not _name_? Log out)" button.

hope that helps man, it annoys me too.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 20, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Several of all of them, but you’ll have to search a little.


just mined for a few of your pics. looks great, i will likely run some of that pack next. that and either cookies n chem or tomahawk.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 20, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> you have to go to the accounts page, log out, and then log back in for your nuggets to refresh. i don't know if this is a bug with the nuggets, or a bug with the site thinking you're signed in when you're not because you idled too long. happens to me all the time too. you can't use the most obvious log out button though, i personally seem to have to go to the account page and hit the "Hello _name_ (not _name_? Log out)" button.
> 
> hope that helps man, it annoys me too.


Thanks! I was able to get it to work. Unfortunately, the coupons won't stack for the nuggets and BF code. That sucks.. I had thought Gu was allowing that particular combo.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 20, 2017)

Couldn't log in to old account, wouldn't let me change password, wouldn't let me order 10 pack of Raindance so I ordered 4 3 packs. The BF code worked.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 20, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Thanks! I was able to get it to work. Unfortunately, the coupons won't stack for the nuggets and BF code. That sucks.. I had thought Gu was allowing that particular combo.


haha, i tried to combo them as well. i hadn't heard about him allowing it for that code, but i know they never stacked previously on the old site.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2017)

just placed order on a pack of evergreen a pack of maverick and blizzard bush 

payed cash. is Gu still sending out labels to send the cash or should i just place it in a priority envelope and send it out


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> just placed order on a pack of evergreen a pack of maverick and blizzard bush
> 
> payed cash. is Gu still sending out labels to send the cash or should i just place it in a priority envelope and send it out


I dont think he does that anymore. I've been mailing my $ orders in.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I dont think he does that anymore. I've been mailing my $ orders in.


yea i wasnt sure i was just reading back in the thread and saw that. Going to just go mail it once post office opens and mail it priority


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

anyone know if the orange blossom special is going to drop again or if it was a limited release??


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 21, 2017)

how long does the new cc processor delay before they make contact?


----------



## predd (Dec 21, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> anyone know if the orange blossom special is going to drop again or if it was a limited release??


I would bet it's in stock...he just needs to update the site after the auctions


----------



## predd (Dec 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> how long does the new cc processor delay before they make contact?


took them 3 or 4 days to contact me to tell me they needed more info......


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> how long does the new cc processor delay before they make contact?


was a few hours for me i wouldnt try to deal with them tho. I told GU they tried to charge my card after i told them to cancel order. in the end i canceled that card


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 21, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> was a few hours for me i wouldnt try to deal with them tho. I told GU they tried to charge my card after i told them to cancel order. in the end i canceled that card


----------



## kds710 (Dec 21, 2017)

jelly pie and orange blossom special with just my nuggets would make this holiday a success for me after already finally scooping copper chem for $66..hopefully they go back up on reverse auction. and I just want to add that the site has been working basically issue free for me. A lot of the time I'm using my desktop computer and not my phone especially if I'm trying to scoop packs on a live drop for example because using my phone seems to be more prone to a site freezing up from traffic or logging me out for no reason and giving me password bullshit which seems to only happen when you're attempting to make a purchase before something sells out like a live drop.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2017)

This weeks fulfillment days are Monday, Wednesday, Friday.
Usually it’s every single day but the weekends.
I have one full time employee that does fulfillment. Since I was gone this week I told him that MWF would be okay this week. He has a new baby.

Cash orders that come in this week might be a little delayed. I’m the only one that goes to the post so I may not be seeing your envelope until next week. Hit me up in an email and ill take your word for it so Brett can get your order out tomorrow.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 21, 2017)

hate complaining of delays ...with a 9 dollar charge.....lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

I pulled the Stardawg leaning phenotype of Bodega Bubblegum out of the tent for some shots in natural light.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I pulled the Stardawg leaning phenotype of Bodega Bubblegum out of the tent for some shots in natural light. View attachment 4061305View attachment 4061306 View attachment 4061307View attachment 4061308


Nice! 
The bud in pic #1 has a male flower.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> The bud in pic #1 has a male flower.


I noticed a couple late flower nanners, but they don’t seem to be tossing any pollen.


----------



## predd (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I noticed a couple late flower nanners, but they don’t seem to be tossing any pollen.


Did you get any heavy bubblegum leaners?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

predd said:


> Did you get any heavy bubblegum leaners?


My other female is a Bubblegum leaner. Bigger plant, bigger yields, sweet Bubblegum smell and less purple.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I noticed a couple late flower nanners, but they don’t seem to be tossing any pollen.


Yeah, definitely not a big deal. I usually chop if trichomes are cloudy and the buds start popping nanners.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2017)

There was a great picture of Cackleberry by bob but I can’t find it can someone quote him


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


Bob's


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> My other female is a Bubblegum leaner. Bigger plant, bigger yields, sweet Bubblegum smell and less purple.


GU recommended bodega bubblegum as a good outdoor strain that finishes fast. I live in the pacific NW and bud rot is practically guaranteed if you haven't chopped by October. And the fucking bugs were super agressive last year. Lost several azaleas to mites. Little fuckers were even in my lawn! 
And the aphids... OMG 
The next strain I grow outdoors has gotta be tough as nails and finish in Sept.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> The bud in pic #1 has a male flower.


I noticed keeper pheno of hibernate pushes some nanners week10.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, definitely not a big deal. I usually chop if trichomes are cloudy and the buds start popping nanners.


It’s definitely right there. I’ll probably chop her later this week, I’d love to see a couple amber trichromes.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

oGeeFarms said:


> I noticed keeper pheno of hibernate pushes some nanners week10.


I’ve noticed this in other Chem crosses as well, I grew out OG Chem from Connoisseur Genetics and had the same issue.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s definitely right there. I’ll probably chop her later this week, I’d love to see a couple amber trichromes.


I see fewer amber trichomes than I used to. Seems like some strains just won't do it.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I pulled the Stardawg leaning phenotype of Bodega Bubblegum out of the tent for some shots in natural light. View attachment 4061305View attachment 4061306 View attachment 4061307View attachment 4061308


fucking beautiful lubda!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> fucking beautiful lubda!


Thank you


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


There you go @Gu~
@Jp.the.pope beat me to it.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 21, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> I pulled the Stardawg leaning phenotype of Bodega Bubblegum out of the tent for some shots in natural light. View attachment 4061305View attachment 4061306 View attachment 4061307View attachment 4061308


gorgeous! and as long as a pheno is fire enough a few nanners at the end of flower never bother me


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The instructions I received said to just use a regular envelope.
> Also, I got up early to get in on some auctions but everything is out of stock.
> Damn it.
> ---
> ...


These fools can follow a feed chart for there Fox Farm Dirt pots and Advanced Nutrients starter kits but cant follow some dumbass instructions on mailing cash lol.If it wasnt for guys like Gu we would all be mailing cash accross the pond and looking at a royal mail tracking number shitting bricks while our souvenir T shirts and coffee cups sit in customs lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> These fools can follow a feed chart for there Fox Farm Dirt pots and Advanced Nutrients starter kits but cant follow some dumbass instructions on mailing cash lol.If it wasnt for guys like Gu we would all be mailing cash accross the pond and looking at a royal mail tracking number shitting bricks while our souvenir T shirts and coffee cups sit in customs lol.


So true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bob's


Bob's bud is the poster child on greenpoint!
I was checking out the auction and thought "gee, that cackleberry sure looks familiar"... 
Congrats @Bob Zmuda


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2017)

Consider it stolen


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2017)

Incredible job with the Bodega Bubblegum, @LubdaNugs. Looks just like the product photo we took at sackmasta’s facility.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Incredible job with the Bodega Bubblegum, @LubdaNugs. Looks just like the product photo we took at sackmasta’s facility.


I just put them in the dirt and let the genetics do the work.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The instructions I received said to just use a regular envelope.
> Also, I got up early to get in on some auctions but everything is out of stock.
> Damn it.
> ---
> ...


I hate how long it takes things too restock. Almost makes it not worth it sometimes.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 21, 2017)

Just got Hibernate... Someone (chunkystool) snatched it from my cart the last time..
Gotta love these auctions!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

I still haven't figured out the gold nugget thing. 
A couple of days ago I had $28 and now I have zero...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Just got Hibernate... Someone (chunkystool) snatched it from my cart the last time..
> Gotta love these auctions!!


The auctions are fun -- and I've scored some killer deals. 
Sorry for poaching your beans. 

OK, not really. 

It's happened to me too...


----------



## kds710 (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 21, 2017)

I couldn't get the nuggets to work on chrome, but i could on firefox (or safari, can't remember)


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> I couldn't get the nuggets to work on chrome, but i could on firefox (or safari, can't remember)


my nuggets worked on chrome lastnight


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 21, 2017)

@Gu Do you use Venmo?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2017)

For comparisons sake,I pulled the Bubblegum leaning pheno out of the tent for a couple shots. It has that wonderful bazooka joe stench I have been hunting for.


----------



## Doc13 (Dec 21, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still haven't figured out the gold nugget thing.
> A couple of days ago I had $28 and now I have zero...


Logging out and back in fixes that issue for me.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2017)

Doc13 said:


> Logging out and back in fixes that issue for me.


That just did it for me too!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Orange Blossom Special (OBS) 1 $42.77
*Subtotal:* $42.77

someone sniped my crackleberry


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

I see @Bob Zmuda 's pic of his Cackleberry replaced the old one on the website.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

Are we waiting on restocks from last night or has there been more auctions since then that I've missed? Last 3 times I've visited the site its been showing "out of stock".

EDIT: nevermind, guess what just popped up.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 21, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Are we waiting on restocks from last night or has there been more auctions since then that I've missed? Last 3 times I've visited the site its been showing "out of stock".
> 
> EDIT: nevermind, guess what just popped up.


yea auctions have been running all day


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 21, 2017)

my timing is shit then lol
I dont get to babysit the site during the day like I can at night but there werent any going after like 11pm last night.


----------



## typoerror (Dec 21, 2017)

Can't wait to get these wet. That Clementine is special. Star dawg can only make her better.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 21, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> There was a great picture of Cackleberry by bob but I can’t find it can someone quote him


I can take some pics of the dry nugs too. Both phenos are beautiful.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I can take some pics of the dry nugs too. Both phenos are beautiful.


How's the smoke / affect?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 21, 2017)

My cackle was pure cherry.
Edit
A bit euphoric. Very cherry diesel aftertaste. I will grow it again. A bit speedy. I'm still finishing a j.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 21, 2017)

No worries on the barely a delay. I was getting worried cause tracking said you had it Wednesday and my account still had all 3 orders on hold.

The big deal is 2 of the orders will be 7 days Saturday. I was worried I would miss out for a second. Lol

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 21, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> How's the smoke / affect?


One is pure cherry incense and has a really nice up effect and the other is more stardawg with a heavier stone. I like them both a lot.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 21, 2017)

My gunslinger are finally coming around after being moved around and stressed out.there good now.the one shoreline in the bottom right corner seems to be doing really well.i hope it's a female to see how it goes.
Now that everything has settled down and got through all the bullshit they will start to grow like crazy.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 22, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One is pure cherry incense and has a really nice up effect and the other is more stardawg with a heavier stone. I like them both a lot.


I had to pick these up after you revealed what was hidden inside. Thanks!!!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 22, 2017)

How do I email GPS? I have clicked on all the email, message, and other icons and none give me any results or email addresses.

Can someone share his email addy? Thanks I just want to send him my tracking number.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 22, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> How do I email GPS? I have clicked on all the email, message, and other icons and none give me any results or email addresses.
> 
> Can someone share his email addy? Thanks I just want to send him my tracking number.


you tried the message feature on the site? it's basically like sending an email but in text format he has been pretty decent at replying within a reasonable amount of time for the most part


Bob Zmuda said:


> I can take some pics of the dry nugs too. Both phenos are beautiful.


lets see those dry cackleberry nugs bro


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 22, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> How do I email GPS? I have clicked on all the email, message, and other icons and none give me any results or email addresses.
> 
> Can someone share his email addy? Thanks I just want to send him my tracking number.


[email protected]


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

Man these payofix people are out there. 
Put in an order for free with nugs. 4 dollar shipping and they want to confirm it. Called me at 930 i missed it. I called at 10 got one ring and voicemail. Super generic no one is available leave a message beep.
Its 4 dollars! I have $9 left in nugs wish i could have used that for shipping.


----------



## predd (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Man these payofix people are out there.
> Put in an order for free with nugs. 4 dollar shipping and they want to confirm it. Called me at 930 i missed it. I called at 10 got one ring and voicemail. Super generic no one is available leave a message beep.
> Its 4 dollars! I have $9 left in nugs wish i could have used that for shipping.


same thing happened here...I cancelled my order, but still haven't been refunded my nuggets......


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Man these payofix people are out there.
> Put in an order for free with nugs. 4 dollar shipping and they want to confirm it. Called me at 930 i missed it. I called at 10 got one ring and voicemail. Super generic no one is available leave a message beep.
> Its 4 dollars! I have $9 left in nugs wish i could have used that for shipping.


They declined my card, now I'm glad they did! Sent a money order @GU


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Bob's


That's fukn beautiful. I have 2 packs of cackleberry I need to run. If mine are half that frosty I'll b happy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

I have sent 2 messages, in the last week, to Greenpoint, regarding a purchase FUBAR on my part, regarding my gold nuggets, that have gone unanswered. 

Greenpoints rating is slipping from an *A+* to a *A- *from the Bakersfield Business Bureau! 

On another point.
It use to be so simple to use a credit card, at Greenpoint. It sounds like it's become a hassle and I would rather send cash than deal with the trouble.
I recently ordered some ACE Malawi seeds from Spain, with my card, which required a purchase confirmation text message yes or no, from my bank and a special code for the Spanish bank, to authorise my purchase. It wasn't too big a deal. So why is it so tough to use a card domestically, at Greenpoint now?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I have sent 2 messages, in the last week, to Greenpoint, regarding a purchase FUBAR on my part, regarding my gold nuggets, that have gone unanswered.
> 
> Greenpoints rating is slipping from an *A+* to a *A- *from the Bakersfield Business Bureau!
> 
> ...


Are you using the contact page on the website or emailing me directly?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I have sent 2 messages, in the last week, to Greenpoint, regarding a purchase FUBAR on my part, regarding my gold nuggets, that have gone unanswered.


Someone on here mentioned that Gu was out of town for a week.

Just shoot him another email.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I have sent 2 messages, in the last week, to Greenpoint, regarding a purchase FUBAR on my part, regarding my gold nuggets, that have gone unanswered.
> 
> Greenpoints rating is slipping from an *A+* to a *A- *from the Bakersfield Business Bureau!
> 
> ...


i don't know if it's because i'm in canada or not, but my last order through the new carrier went just as smoothly as any i've ever gotten from gps. seems like a lot of the americans are having issues, though.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 22, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Someone on here mentioned that Gu was out of town for a week.
> 
> Just shoot him another email.


 lol he just replied right above you


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Are you using the contact page on the website or emailing me directly?


I used the contact us page on the website and have recently sent a message on the instant message link.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 22, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> lol he just replied right above you


lol


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Man these payofix people are out there.
> Put in an order for free with nugs. 4 dollar shipping and they want to confirm it. Called me at 930 i missed it. I called at 10 got one ring and voicemail. Super generic no one is available leave a message beep.
> Its 4 dollars! I have $9 left in nugs wish i could have used that for shipping.


So when you use nuggets and extras are left you retain them?


----------



## the gnome (Dec 22, 2017)

I have a pile of saved points and was trying to use them a few nites ago
but couldn't figure it out so i left it at that because it's fast action when you get down to $17--30 paks of premium beanz.
I'm thinking Gu's got an ace up the sleeve liquidating as much stock as possible, everyone of the current reverse auction strains
have sold out along with plenty of others.
I'm thinking Gu's maybe making room for a slew of brand new goodies for the new year?
or just liquidating as much stock possible for the sake of doing so



> So when you use nuggets and extras are left you retain them?


i'm also intrested if the new rewards system allows retention of unused points?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> So when you use nuggets and extras are left you retain them?


Yes


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I used the contact us page on the website and have recently sent a message on the instant message link.


I’ve now installed a plug-in that captures all the submissions and I will be able to see if there is a problem with the contact form. Thanks for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2017)

And look at that, in less than a few mins we have confirmed a problem with the contact form.
Shit guys, thanks!


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Fuck i missed the auctions again. I want that jelly pie and orange blossom. It would be nice if you would do more than one pack at a time. Some of us have a regular job and work. Apparently a ton of GPS fans still live with mommy and stay on the computer and phone 24/7. It almost makes me mad enough to go else where and purchase. Damnit man.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Fuck i missed the auctions again. I want that jelly pie and orange blossom. It would be nice if you would do more than one pack at a time. Some of us have a regular job and work. Apparently a ton of GPS fans still live with mommy and stay on the computer and phone 24/7. It almost makes me mad enough to go else where and purchase. Damnit man.


He does man.keep refreshing and another pack gets added and resets the clock.jelly pie has been going now on and off for a week


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Jellypie on auction right now.price is dropping.will probably run a few hours.just grabbed this screenshot.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 22, 2017)

The amount of whining in this thread is ridiculous. How many other seedbanks have a credit card option? How many others have reverse auctions? Who ships faster? Who has grade A genetics across the board for a reasonable price? Who has multiple amazing sales throughout the year? Who stays in touch with their customers in at least a couple different places on the web? Who takes care of issues better? A bunch of you guys bitch like bi-bolar pre-menstral women. Go somewhere else; you won't get better service or deals and almost guaranteed you're going to be sending cash or a money order. And even if you have to pay full-price for a pack, sell one oz. to a buddy and you're pack is paid for. Gu~ has been spoiling you guys and a bunch of you guys are acting like babies about stuff that you can't get anywhere else anyway. And what is so freaking hard about putting a money order in an envelope and putting it in the mailbox if you're having credit card issues? So you're going to miss out on 10 minutes of your Twilight rerun; it's okay, you'll survive.

Apparently a bunch of you guys have never owned a business. I've owned a few and crap happens sometimes especially when you're making changes. So just go with the flow until it gets smoothed out. It's not like Gu~ is purposely trying to screw with you guys.

I have ordered and still order from other banks too and Gu~ does as good or better than anybody else. 

@Gu~ I think you're doing a great job. Keep it up. I'll keep buying from you.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

Cmon 530, I gotta fat jar of alpine kush oil I need to smoke and get ready to get ready for Christmas!!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 22, 2017)

And if anybody takes offense to my previous post it's probably time to set your purse down, change your tampon and take your meds. It'll be okay, it'll be okay, it'll be okay.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

Im still not great with sexing until a big white hair shows up...
Dynamite Diesel 1
thinking female
 


Copper chem 2
also thinking female (hoping)


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> The amount of whining in this thread is ridiculous. How many other seedbanks have a credit card option? How many others have reverse auctions? Who ships faster? Who has grade A genetics across the board for a reasonable price? Who has multiple amazing sales throughout the year? Who stays in touch with their customers in at least a couple different places on the web? Who takes care of issues better? A bunch of you guys bitch like bi-bolar pre-menstral women. Go somewhere else; you won't get better service or deals and almost guaranteed you're going to be sending cash or a money order. And even if you have to pay full-price for a pack, sell one oz. to a buddy and you're pack is paid for. Gu~ has been spoiling you guys and a bunch of you guys are acting like babies about stuff that you can't get anywhere else anyway. And what is so freaking hard about putting a money order in an envelope and putting it in the mailbox if you're having credit card issues? So you're going to miss out on 10 minutes of your Twilight rerun; it's okay, you'll survive.
> 
> Apparently a bunch of you guys have never owned a business. I've owned a few and crap happens sometimes especially when you're making changes. So just go with the flow until it gets smoothed out. It's not like Gu~ is purposely trying to screw with you guys.
> 
> ...


Your right, he is the best!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

Dynamite diesel 3
thinking female
 
 


Dynamite Diesel 2
pretty positive its male


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> And if anybody takes offense to my previous post it's probably time to set your purse down, change your tampon and take your meds. It'll be okay, it'll be okay, it'll be okay.



You must be one of the dudes who still lives with mommy in the basement. Lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Im still not great with sexing until a big white hair shows up...
> Dynamite Diesel 1
> thinking female
> View attachment 4061852 View attachment 4061854
> ...


Both girls all day.congratsthe last one is definitely a boy.kill it where it lays
Look in the tops of the plants.you will look between the stem and nodes.if you have preflower on the bottom main branch you should have them in the tops.look at the 2nd and third nodes down from the tops.you will see hairs by now for sure on preflowers


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

Cackleberry 1
female?...



Cackleberry 2
male?


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> You must be one of the dudes who still lives with mommy in the basement. Lol.


Ha ha ha, you must be one of the dudes who has extra heavy flow days. It'll be okay.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Your right, he is the best!


Not only did @Gu~ fix my fuckup he gave me free Gold Nuggets. That's a serious solid in my book!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Cackleberry 1
> female?...
> View attachment 4061874
> 
> ...


Both look make to me.the first pic is definite male.when u see the preflower come out on a stem it' a boy.that crabclaw gives them away.there boys most likely.the first one is a boy definite


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

rocknratm said:


> Im still not great with sexing until a big white hair shows up...
> Dynamite Diesel 1
> thinking female
> View attachment 4061852 View attachment 4061854
> ...


Both of these are girls


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha ha, you must be one of the dudes who has extra heavy flow days. It'll be okay.


Jus the first three days it's heavy... then it lightens up.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Not only did @Gu~ fix my fuckup he gave me free Gold Nuggets. That's a serious solid in my book!


That's because he's the shiznit


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Both look make to me.the first pic is definite male.when u see the preflower come out on a stem it' a boy.that crabclaw gives them away.there boys most likely.the first one is a boy definite


thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> Ha ha ha, you must be one of the dudes who has extra heavy flow days. It'll be okay.


To early to tell, but the second plant looks like a male to me.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

@Gu~ Are you not going to do auctions at night anymore? Im like whytewidow and cant get to the auctions during the normal 9-5 like most. I noticed nothing has been auctioned the last few nights after like 10pm (cental time) or so.


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Jus the first three days it's heavy... then it lightens up.


My post weren't directed at you specifically. I would've said something like that a few weeks ago, but I've been super busy cleaning up because my mom said the basement looked like a pigsty and there's some middle school kids who needed to be taught a lesson on Call of Duty. They were pretty tough, but I nothing I couldn't handle. Little punks thought they could hang, yeah right, hahaha! Alright, back to cleaning. Nothing but lubs, lubs, lubs


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 22, 2017)

Back to GPS stuff. I'm transferring some Raindance, Jamoka and Purple Badlands out the the greenhouse today. I'll put some pics up when it get a little interesting. The Jamoka's already have a kind of cat-piss/ammonia smell and they're all still vegging.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> My post weren't directed at you specifically. I would've said something like that a few weeks ago, but I've been super busy cleaning up because my mom said the basement looked like a pigsty and there's some middle school kids who needed to be taught a lesson on Call of Duty. They were pretty tough, but I nothing I couldn't handle. Little punks thought they could hang, yeah right, hahaha! Alright, back to cleaning. Nothing but lubs, lubs, lubs
> View attachment 4061886



Lmfao. I know they werent. I was jus bustn your balls too. No harm no foul. If ya can't take a joke then you're a shitty pot head ya kno.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

bought 6 packs over the last 2 days and apparently the wife says I cant spend anymore on seeds this year lol. Good thing there is only 1 more pack that i want and have plenty of nuggets to cover it 

Edit: and in 9 days its a new year haha


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

I got some cackleberry and Chinook Haze for trade just incase anyone is interested.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> bought 6 packs over the last 2 days and apparently the wife says I cant spend anymore on seeds this year lol. Good thing there is only 1 more pack that i want and have plenty of nuggets to cover it



Better not be jelly pie. LoL


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> bought 6 packs over the last 2 days and apparently the wife says I cant spend anymore on seeds this year lol. Good thing there is only 1 more pack that i want and have plenty of nuggets to cover it
> 
> Edit: and in 9 days its a new year haha


You beat me to the edit. Thats the first thing that popped in my head as I was reading your post haha


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Better not be jelly pie. LoL


Jelly piedown to 62 right now


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Jelly piedown to 62 right now


57.77


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> bought 6 packs over the last 2 days and apparently the wife says I cant spend anymore on seeds this year lol. Good thing there is only 1 more pack that i want and have plenty of nuggets to cover it
> 
> Edit: and in 9 days its a new year haha


Same here, but 150 a month at Starbucks is cool lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Personally lost interest in purple steains.cant find one that' is potent enough to keep


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

A man walks into a pharmacy and wanders up and down the aisles.

The sales girl notices him and asks him if she can help him.

He answers that he is looking for a box of tampons for his wife.

She directs him down the correct aisle.

A few minutes later, he brings a huge bag of cotton balls and a ball of string and places them on the counter.

She says, confused, "Sir, I thought you were looking for some tampons for your wife?

He answers, " You see, it's like this, yesterday, I sent my wife to the store to get me a carton of cigarettes, and she came back with a tin of tobacco and some rolling papers; cause it's sooo-ooo--oo-ooo much cheaper. So, I figure if I have to roll my own ......... so does she.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Personally lost interest in purple steains.cant find one that' is potent enough to keep


 same


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Thays awesome you guys aint bought it. Few more mins and I can get both jelly pie and obs.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm warchin it


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Thays awesome you guys aint bought it. Few more mins and I can get both jelly pie and obs.


snagged me some OBS last night


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

I want the jelly pie more. But if they don' get snagged I can catch both for a good price the boss lady said I could. She wants the OBS tho.


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 22, 2017)

@Gu~ What happened to the cash option at checkout?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

Ok, I give up.
Im finally able to catch an auction after 2 days of trying & I went to check out and theres no cash payment option.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

cash isnt in the payment options anymore?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Someone snagged the jelly pie. I hope whoever it was gets the raging shits on Xmas morning during the fsmily photo


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Someone snagged the jelly pie. I hope whoever it was gets the raging shits on Xmas morning during the fsmily photo


I might have to cancel my order. Cash option is down.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> I might have to cancel my order. Cash option is down.


Oh you snagged it. Well i take it back. I hope you don' get the shits


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> I might have to cancel my order. Cash option is down.


How did you place the order then?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> I might have to cancel my order. Cash option is down.


But even if you cancel it the auction is over. And I'm not makin multiple buys and paying shipping on a bunch of packs


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> How did you place the order then?


Someone snagged it out of my cart just then. I guessed they used a credit card. GU said he’s going to fix the cash option.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4061904


same man was going to grab 2 more packs but no cash payment now


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

some fire at auction for 27 a pack and i cant pay for it


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

It won' let me use bf code and then use my nuggets to pay. That' kinda shitty


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> It won' let me use bf code and then use my nuggets to pay. That' kinda shitty


yea its one or the other


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> yea its one or the other


Yeah I see that now. I was gonna throw bodega bubble gum on it too. But didn't. But obs and hibernate for $4.00 shipped to my door. Still a great deal. Thanks Gu


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Pretty good deal. LoL


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I give up.
> Im finally able to catch an auction after 2 days of trying & I went to check out and theres no cash payment option.


Orange blossom,hibernate, and cackleberry in cart 27 a piece!!  no cash option!!


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 22, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Orange blossom,hibernate, and cackleberry in cart 27 a piece!!  no cash option!!


How are you getting obs and hibernate for 27. I already bought it. You'l have to wait till the auction goes back down


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 22, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> How are you getting obs and hibernate for 27. I already bought it. You'l have to wait till the auction goes back down


already have actually!! Those would be extra and lucky for you that cash option was gone and I'm not trying to deal with new Cc prossesor!!


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 22, 2017)

First time I've seen the Reserve and the counters at 0 0 0... No cash option cost me OBS..


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

don't tell the wife.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Knew it wouldn' last.gu giving away his seeds lol.hes prob fixing the nugget option on cash sales cause u get nugget discount right away and can gain cash equity before sending in 1 dollar.im sure that' why cash option was removed.i got 5 packs of fire for 90 bucks lol.my invoices are already mailed


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2017)

Cash option was removed because people were getting nuggets if they placed a cash order. Wether they submitted payment or not.

Working with the rewards company for a quick fix. Might be a day


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

Anyone else grab Dukes gear he just released?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Anyone else grab Dukes gear he just released?


Duke Diamond VA?
Did he release his Skunk project? 
Bye for now I have work to do.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

No rks yet, but some killer hybrids. Sold out quick!! Having a presale rn on shn.com , he's sending more in!! Skunkband and Granny Skunk FTW!!!!!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 22, 2017)

merry Christmas to me!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Cash option was removed because people were getting nuggets if they placed a cash order. Wether they submitted payment or not.
> 
> Working with the rewards company for a quick fix. Might be a day


So I was right.just hope the nuggets will be given once the cash is received.you finally got a nice system be a shame to see it go down the shitter.


----------



## hybridcheef (Dec 22, 2017)

i recently just made an order for 1 pack of butch cassidy, 1 of maverick and 1 of night rider. of all three packs iv had very bad germination rates. i have sent 3 emails and havent gotten a single response now that my order has been made. before i made my order they responded immediately, now they wont respond at all now that they see if have a problem. some of the seeds were super small and white. ill give them a little more time but this is starting to look suspect. was not expecting this after seeing how good the reviews were about them. I thought they would have no problem handling this..


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> i recently just made an order for 1 pack of butch cassidy, 1 of maverick and 1 of night rider. of all three packs iv had very bad germination rates. i have sent 3 emails and havent gotten a single response now that my order has been made. before i made my order they responded immediately, now they wont respond at all now that they see if have a problem. some of the seeds were super small and white. ill give them a little more time but this is starting to look suspect. was not expecting this after seeing how good the reviews were about them. I thought they would have no problem handling this..


how did you germ them? have a picture of these seeds?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> i recently just made an order for 1 pack of butch cassidy, 1 of maverick and 1 of night rider. of all three packs iv had very bad germination rates. i have sent 3 emails and havent gotten a single response now that my order has been made. before i made my order they responded immediately, now they wont respond at all now that they see if have a problem. some of the seeds were super small and white. ill give them a little more time but this is starting to look suspect. was not expecting this after seeing how good the reviews were about them. I thought they would have no problem handling this..


Man, I've popped a lot of seeds from different breeders and Greenpoints seeds have the highest germination rates possible around 100%. So it sounds like operator error on your part.
I do apologize if I am wrong it just sounds bogus.
As far as the messages go. They had problems last week.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> i recently just made an order for 1 pack of butch cassidy, 1 of maverick and 1 of night rider. of all three packs iv had very bad germination rates. i have sent 3 emails and havent gotten a single response now that my order has been made. before i made my order they responded immediately, now they wont respond at all now that they see if have a problem. some of the seeds were super small and white. ill give them a little more time but this is starting to look suspect. was not expecting this after seeing how good the reviews were about them. I thought they would have no problem handling this..


If you jump back in the thread a page or two, it was mentioned there may have been an issue with their mail client but its believed to be fixed now with a new app they used on the site. Your not the only one who experienced this, but it was assured that they werent intentionally ignoring anyone. They will get back to you, and if you are uncertain still, try sending one more email now that they have the bugs worked out.
As for germination rates on GP seeds, I got 100% germ rate and the most vigorous growth of the bunch so far (4 breeders/7 strains/20 seeds total).


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 22, 2017)

California cannon 3, by far the hungriest 

already ate through my amended soil , now I’m upping the bottle nutes to 900ppm 





Cali cannon 2, not as hungry but getting bottle nutes as well 




Cali cannon 1
My favriote , shortest one of the bunch 




Canopy shot , giddy


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 22, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> California cannon 3, by far the hungriest
> 
> already ate through my amended soil , now I’m upping the bottle nutes to 900ppm
> 
> ...


Is that a 400w timber? If so what size space is that under it?


----------



## hybridcheef (Dec 22, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Man, I've popped a lot of seeds from different breeders and Greenpoints seeds have the highest germination rates possible around 100%. So it sounds like operator error on your part.
> I do apologize if I am wrong it just sounds bogus.
> As far as the messages go. They had problems last week.



yea defiantly not dude. i tried scuffing, rapid rooters, and even a couple on paper towel. when your seeds are white and small. you know right off the bat the seed isnt mature, and i had a few small and white ones. iv been growing for 10 years and know how to germ seeds, ph'd the water and have heat pad turned down to 77 degrees. I sure hope i get a response soon. and about the germination issue.

Im just as surprised about the germination problem as you guys are . iv seen there reviews on germination and thats why i ordered from them. but when a few of the seeds crack but just stay small and never grow you know theres a problem, i dont have pics at the moment but i will defiantly take some if required by green point. at the moment there still trying to germinate but they can only take so long before you know theres a problem..


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

Hickock haze and eagle scout looking good.scogs all filled in and there in stretch mode.
I have a feeling that eagle scout gonna be fire as shit.i just do.

Hickock getting some long long ass hairs.

 

 

Eagle scout


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 22, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> Is that a 400w timber? If so what size space is that under it?


It’s one 400w Vero C and another 300w Vero B both from timber , it’s in a 4x8 tent but I’m only using 3x6 In the actual tent , kicks ass


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Hickock haze and eagle scout looking good.scogs all filled in and there in stretch mode.
> I have a feeling that eagle scout gonna be fire as shit.i just do.
> 
> Hickock getting some long long ass hairs.
> ...


Perfect canopy man


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> Perfect canopy man


Thanks.yeah 2 eagle scout clones and 1 hickock.i really didnt try hard cause I'm just trying to see if there' a keeper.once I run all clones under the same screen shit gets real.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> yea defiantly not dude. i tried scuffing, rapid rooters, and even a couple on paper towel. when your seeds are white and small. you know right off the bat the seed isnt mature, and i had a few small and white ones. iv been growing for 10 years and know how to germ seeds, ph'd the water and have heat pad turned down to 77 degrees. I sure hope i get a response soon. and about the germination issue.
> 
> Im just as surprised about the germination problem as you guys are . iv seen there reviews on germination and thats why i ordered from them. but when a few of the seeds crack but just stay small and never grow you know theres a problem, i dont have pics at the moment but i will defiantly take some if required by green point. at the moment there still trying to germinate but they can only take so long before you know theres a problem..


Yeah, it sounds like you know what your doing, it must be some anomaly, but it probably happens. I'm certain Greenpoint will make it right for you, but I'm only speaking from my own experience with any problems I've had and germination has been a no problem.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 22, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> yea defiantly not dude. i tried scuffing, rapid rooters, and even a couple on paper towel. when your seeds are white and small. you know right off the bat the seed isnt mature, and i had a few small and white ones. iv been growing for 10 years and know how to germ seeds, ph'd the water and have heat pad turned down to 77 degrees. I sure hope i get a response soon. and about the germination issue.
> 
> Im just as surprised about the germination problem as you guys are . iv seen there reviews on germination and thats why i ordered from them. but when a few of the seeds crack but just stay small and never grow you know theres a problem, i dont have pics at the moment but i will defiantly take some if required by green point. at the moment there still trying to germinate but they can only take so long before you know theres a problem..


Why not just toss in a glass of water till they pop.ive done this for years and always works.once they get tails just stick them in whatever you grow in


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 22, 2017)

I planted 5 packs of Greenpoint last night and there was not one immature seed to be found in 55 seeds. However, one Guard Dawg x Stardawg still had the calyx attached to the seed.  I wished there was more, because I hear Guard Dawg is crazy potent. Has anyone here grown them? I bought them over a year ago. Some input would be greatly appreciated.



> Why not just toss in a glass of water till they pop.ive done this for years and always works.once they get tails just stick them in whatever you grow in


I hate touching my sprouted seedlings and transferring them to media in such a vulnerable state, even my dad would sprout in paper towels back in the 70's, I remember I was there. It's some weird hippy thing to make sure the seeds are pre sprouted before planting, but most people like to see the birth, I guess.
I find much more satisfaction by planting in media about half an inch below surface, making sure the pointy end is up and watching them break the surface in a proper natural birth my preference and usually 100% successful.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

I see what your saying,but I've lost seeds to weird shit as the seed spreads apart and the top of the tap root has some unknown issue.i stopped losing seeds in water plus I know if the seed is viable.if it don' crack in water its' a dud no other way around it.seems like I get way better germination when the tap is out of the seed in water and I just poke a hole in a peat pellet and stick it in there.since I started doing it this way I've had no issues.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I see what your saying,but I've lost seeds to weird shit as the seed spreads apart and the top of the tap root has some unknown issue.i stopped losing seeds in water plus I know if the seed is viable.if it don' crack in water its' a dud no other way around it.seems like I get way better germination when the tap is out of the seed in water and I just poke a hole in a peat pellet and stick it in there.since I started doing it this way I've had no issues.


I usually give them a week and if they don't sprout, I dig around for them and occasionally I'll find a weak seedling sprouted upside down struggling for life and I'll reposition them, usually a female and they'll survive.

Anyone else ever notice that many times. It's the most mutated and slowest starting seedlings that produce the most unique and potent plants?


----------



## hybridcheef (Dec 23, 2017)

i always start them in water first. then to paper towel with heat pad. but i also tried rapid rooters straight from seed. i got 4 to sprout of 10 rapid rooters. 7 out of 20 with the water to paper towel method. i just got them over black friday, i dont know if i got a bad batch or what?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 23, 2017)

I had one pack of Chinook Haze that was crappy aehile back. Did the whole pack of ten. Only 4 of the 10 ever cracked. And all 4 were males. I contacted greenpoint. I had another pack in my mailbox in 5 days. No questions asked.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I usually give them a week and if they don't sprout, I dig around for them and occasionally I'll find a weak seedling sprouted upside down struggling for life and I'll reposition them, usually a female and they'll survive.
> 
> Anyone else ever notice that many times. It's the most mutated and slowest starting seedlings that produce the most unique and potent plants?


I have noticed the ones that suck in the beginning are usually female but also usually suck in potency.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> i always start them in water first. then to paper towel with heat pad. but i also tried rapid rooters straight from seed. i got 4 to sprout of 10 rapid rooters. 7 out of 20 with the water to paper towel method. i just got them over black friday, i dont know if i got a bad batch or what?


I would skip the paper towels.i.get tails about 3/8 Of an inch and they go straight to pellets tail down.
I seen a guy do an experiment on seed orientation in a glass of dirt where u could see the seed sprout and he done it several different ways.the fastest was pointy end down.some say the tap needs to turn down after it sprouts up but I find that to be bullshit.straight out of water.good seeds will pop in 24 hrs.the fastest I've had seeds sprout was shorelines.18 hrs they were popped in water with tails.no joke.straight to peat pellets and the next day they was popping the helmets off.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

On a side note Ghost OG is finally starting to flower after almost 3 weeks of 12/12.shit took forever.I can say though they are some stout ass plants.stems and stalks are thick and fan leaves are super fat and wide.out of 5 fems they all look different as shit.there in the same recirc buckets also.clones are already rooted so I can keep one for my reverse project if any are worth a shit in flower.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 23, 2017)

[QUOTE="

Hickock getting some long long ass hairs.

[/QUOTE]
Mine too, kinda reminds me of Einsteins hair.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> [QUOTE="
> 
> Hickock getting some long long ass hairs.


Mine too, kinda reminds me of Einsteins hair.[/QUOTE]
Yeah they are very long


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 23, 2017)

Has anybody finished some Eagle Scout females? And if so, did you find a good Cookie representative?


----------



## rikdabrick (Dec 23, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao. I know they werent. I was jus bustn your balls too. No harm no foul. If ya can't take a joke then you're a shitty pot head ya kno.


You're a cool guy. I'm glad you don't take this forum stuff too seriously. Hit me up if you're ever come to Maui. And just FYI, I do get to babysit my phone a bit when I want to. I was in the middle of pulling tarp off of one of my greenhouses this morning and snagged a pack of Cackleberry because I was able to check in on the auction price at the right time and I was going to shoot for a pack of Jelly Pie today too, but I laid off of it because I saw you wanted it so I was rooting for you to get it. Hopefully you were able to snag a pack because it's game on again tomorrow for me, haha!


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 23, 2017)

any seed that ever made it above the topsoil here has always been fire- damaged, diseased or otherwise. all but two. i hated on ak48 and super lemon haze, over and over consistent big fat fails for me. The other 800 or so strains were pure fire.
I've had no more instance of fems vs males and their germ rates/issues.
there is no excuse for a breeder to send immature seeds to customers. Each is man handled and should be visually inspected AND the germ rate reported before ever packed to gain/maintain customer loyalty.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2017)

Germinating with Greenpoint for over a year now in paper towel in puffed up ziplock and toss them on top of my tent for some warmth. I believe I have had three not germ. That is well over 9/10 and most packs have 11-13 seeds. Greenpoint stock has also been the fastest overall and most get put in soil mix at 36 hours and by 48 hours the root is growing through the towel. Just the method I have used for a long while. If anything, I have more males with a few Greenpoint strains than SOME seeds. More exceptional buds also!

Smaller, light colored seeds usually mean you have smaller, light colored seeds. I have grown c99 and older hazes that had tiny grey seeds that always popped and made great herb. It does seem that Indica plants make bigger seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Hickock haze and eagle scout looking good.scogs all filled in and there in stretch mode.
> I have a feeling that eagle scout gonna be fire as shit.i just do.
> 
> Hickock getting some long long ass hairs.
> ...


That Hickock Haze looks so Sativa!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

I've germed probably close to 200 GPS, maybe 3 total didn't pop


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2017)

Add some lemon to the sour skunk on my Purple Mountain Majesty at 52 days. This plant is swelling the buds very fast now and seemingly very dense! Trichs are most all clear. Some fading beginning and might need a little calcium to be perfect.

Copper Chem recovering from topping about a week from flower tent. Strong and hoping for girls. They would be sure targets for Black Gold pollen.

3/4 California Cannon had tails in 36 hours yesterday and I put all 4 in my Solos. Their flowermates will be 4 Space Monkey F2s.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 23, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Someone snagged the jelly pie. I hope whoever it was gets the raging shits on Xmas morning during the fsmily photo


You cast this upon a little early.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I had one pack of Chinook Haze that was crappy aehile back. Did the whole pack of ten. Only 4 of the 10 ever cracked. And all 4 were males. I contacted greenpoint. I had another pack in my mailbox in 5 days. No questions asked.


Uh oh. 
I just started a pack of chinook haze. 
Did the second pack do the same thing?


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Alpine Kush


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Alpine Kush


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Alpine Kush Day 25


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Shuteye x Pbog


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Shuteye x Pbog


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Famine x Pbog


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Nightmare Og x Stardawg


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Nightmare Og x Stardawg


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> You're a cool guy. I'm glad you don't take this forum stuff too seriously. Hit me up if you're ever come to Maui. And just FYI, I do get to babysit my phone a bit when I want to. I was in the middle of pulling tarp off of one of my greenhouses this morning and snagged a pack of Cackleberry because I was able to check in on the auction price at the right time and I was going to shoot for a pack of Jelly Pie today too, but I laid off of it because I saw you wanted it so I was rooting for you to get it. Hopefully you were able to snag a pack because it's game on again tomorrow for me, haha!


i was going to snag those cackleberry this morning but with the cash option gone i wont be grabbing anything till cash is back


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 23, 2017)

Jelly Pie just when for $32.. Could have had all the others for $27.. Not going to use my cc so I'm done till cash option returns.. kinda sucks


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Jelly Pie just when for $32.. Could have had all the others for $27.. Not going to use my cc so I'm done till cash option returns.. kinda sucks


 the no cash option is the reason the prices are even getting that low IMO


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

How can you not buy these?? I spend $16.50 on lunch half the time lol, not to mention I get half of the price of the pack back in rewards....


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> How can you not buy these?? I spend $16.50 on lunch half the time lol, not to mention I get half of the price of the pack back in rewards....View attachment 4062267


Id be all over it if it were cash but i prefer not to deal with Nigerian credit card processors


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2017)

After all the talk of double charges and declined sales after the fact etc....I'm good on the credit/debit purchase. Cash only for this guy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

Yeah I'm over here talking about how simple cash is and everything was good now it' all fucked up again.


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 23, 2017)

What happened to Cash is King? He ships orders before he receives payment so it's a trust thing by both parties.. yeah I'm old school.. Gotta trust...


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

I had 1 issue where they left one of my orders in processing so technically a double charge, I sent 1 email and the processers fixed it right up, Gu~ also reached out to me to make sure everything was good and I was satisfied. It was a 27 dollar order, and I was treated like it was a thousand dollar order. That's where Gu~ separates himself from the rest of the industry. I get my orders in 3 to 4 days on average across the country and in an outlaw state. I been using my debit card for years with GPS...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Nightmare Og x Stardawg View attachment 4062264


Those look awesome! Can you describe them?
I read somewhere that they were very much like Dream Catcher in high and yield.
I've got over half a pack of those nightmare Og x Stardawg, that I acquired from the Briscoe Kid.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 23, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> What happened to Cash is King? He ships orders before he receives payment so it's a trust thing by both parties.. yeah I'm old school.. Gotta trust...


 gps are way too big to use a trust system. he would get ripped off constantly.


----------



## DonBrennon (Dec 23, 2017)

Bob Zmuda said:


> One is pure cherry incense and has a really nice up effect and the other is more stardawg with a heavier stone. I like them both a lot.


How many did ya pop for the 2 good pheno's and how long did they go for?.....................TBH, those photo's & descriptions have already sold me, so they're getting dropped even if it takes the max 12 weeks stated, ,lmfao


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> gps are way too big to use a trust system. he would get ripped off constantly.


idk i have orders on the way and i just sent payment so Gu is very trustworthy imo


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Those look awesome! Can you describe them?
> I read somewhere that they were very much like Dream Catcher in high and yield.
> I've got over half a pack of those nightmare Og x Stardawg, that I acquired from the Briscoe Kid.


Some were straight blueberry, some had a nice fuel/chem/berry mix, amazing colors, easy to grow and yields like a champ. Nightmare Og is og18 x white nightmare....which is blue dream x white. Smoke was perfect for all day, definitely alot of haze/sativa influence....overall killer shit, easy to grow, yields, bag appeal. Couple phenos I had would have made for excellent cash croppers


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Damnit I keep missing Jelly Pie, I have 2 packs of Bodega Bubblegum coming, now if i could just snatch a pack of jelly I be happy for a minute....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Some were straight blueberry, some had a nice fuel/chem/berry mix, amazing colors, easy to grow and yields like a champ. Nightmare Og is og18 x white nightmare....which is blue dream x white. Smoke was perfect for all day, definitely alot of haze/sativa influence....overall killer shit, easy to grow, yields, bag appeal. Couple phenos I had would have made for excellent cash croppers


Sounds like it checks many boxes. How many weeks? I imagine they go past 10 weeks.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 23, 2017)

hybridcheef said:


> yea defiantly not dude. i tried scuffing, rapid rooters, and even a couple on paper towel. when your seeds are white and small. you know right off the bat the seed isnt mature, and i had a few small and white ones. iv been growing for 10 years and know how to germ seeds, ph'd the water and have heat pad turned down to 77 degrees. I sure hope i get a response soon. and about the germination issue.
> 
> Im just as surprised about the germination problem as you guys are . iv seen there reviews on germination and thats why i ordered from them. but when a few of the seeds crack but just stay small and never grow you know theres a problem, i dont have pics at the moment but i will defiantly take some if required by green point. at the moment there still trying to germinate but they can only take so long before you know theres a problem..


The only time I've had germination issues I used one cap full of 3% peroxide in roughly 12oz water. Germ rates flourished in a miracle like way... If still truly not good after that. The man will be speaking with you lol.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Sounds like it checks many boxes. How many weeks? I imagine they go past 10 weeks.


Shit I left out the best part, mine were done in 9wks, I let one go 66 days just to have more amber trichs, I generally pull at 50/50


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> What happened to Cash is King? He ships orders before he receives payment so it's a trust thing by both parties.. yeah I'm old school.. Gotta trust...


I agree with this.pay me now or pay me later he is still getting paid.but I can see where it would be an issue if someone got a huge order and got 100 dollars worth of nuggets and sent an invoice to get free seeds and never send the one for the big order.im sure he has shit loads of orders and it would be to.much to keep up with.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 23, 2017)

Goats22 said:


> gps are way too big to use a trust system. he would get ripped off constantly.


You’d think that for sure, but it’s actually not the case. 
I’ve only had a few instances of it not working out. But with all the info name/email/IP/city they don’t ever get a second shot. 
I can argue people are overall good natured and I see examples of that all the time within the inner workings in Greenpoint


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

In that case send me 5 packs of everything, checks in the mail!!!


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Gu~ you are good people, in an industry full of fucktards you are a rare breed brother, here's to continued success!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> No rks yet, but some killer hybrids. Sold out quick!! Having a presale rn on shn.com , he's sending more in!! Skunkband and Granny Skunk FTW!!!!!


Thanks for the heads up on that drop, BTW. I picked a pack of Dominion Skunk.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

this week was my first time using GPS and I grabbed 6 packs, if ya boy @Bob Zmuda is growing it and pms you a GU strain name (thanks bob) you know its going to be fire.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that drop, BTW. I picked a pack of Dominion Skunk.


Awesome, Duke is def bringing some heat to the table, he is one cool mfer. I haven't seen anything official but is he done with Bros Grimm or what?


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> this week was my first time using GPS and I grabbed 6 packs, if ya boy @Bob Zmuda is growing it and pms you a GU strain name (thanks bob) you know its going to be fire.


All his shit is fire, that's the best thing about all this!!! I find keeper after keeper, it's fucking unreal.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Dec 23, 2017)

DonBrennon said:


> How many did ya pop for the 2 good pheno's and how long did they go for?.....................TBH, those photo's & descriptions have already sold me, so they're getting dropped even if it takes the max 12 weeks stated, ,lmfao


Those were from 3 beans. 1 was male. They went 65 days for me.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

Hello. I read a few posts and getting a little late on the conversation. 

How can I get in? I'm tired of weird (most immature) seeds.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Hello. I read a few posts and getting a little late on the conversation.
> 
> How can I get in? I'm tired of weird (most immature) seeds.


Get than nuggets man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> Those look awesome! Can you describe them?
> I read somewhere that they were very much like Dream Catcher in high and yield.
> I've got over half a pack of those nightmare Og x Stardawg, that I acquired from the Briscoe Kid.


This guy?


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

Do the greenpoint people ship to every state?


----------



## mrfreshy (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Do the greenpoint people ship to every state?


Just not Delaware. Delaware is the only one.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

mrfreshy said:


> Just not Delaware. Delaware is the only one.



Sweet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> This guy?
> 
> View attachment 4062333


That's the guy. Do you know him?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That's the guy. Do you know him?


I hear things.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)

Deeproot said:


> Damnit I keep missing Jelly Pie, I have 2 packs of Bodega Bubblegum coming, now if i could just snatch a pack of jelly I be happy for a minute....


They jelly pie looks good. 
I'm thinking about picking up a pack of bodega bubblegum while it's in the auction. Looks like the reserve is always $27... 
I'm going to pop a pack of chinook haze today.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> They jelly pie looks good.
> I'm thinking about picking up a pack of bodega bubblegum while it's in the auction. Looks like the reserve is always $27...
> I'm going to pop a pack of chinook haze today.



Where do you see the auctions at? I found the site


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Where do you see the auctions at? I found the site


The tab that says "REVERSE AUCTION".


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

It's -10f, my truck won't start, had to plug it in, and i have to get to the post office before it closes till Tuesday, so I can send off a $4 shipping charge to get a back up pack of Copper Chem that I bought on a reverse auction.
Grower problems, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 23, 2017)

damn it
There goes the bubblegum again...


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 23, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Uh oh.
> I just started a pack of chinook haze.
> Did the second pack do the same thing?


Haven' popped em. I dropped more seeds in water before they got here.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 23, 2017)

rikdabrick said:


> You're a cool guy. I'm glad you don't take this forum stuff too seriously. Hit me up if you're ever come to Maui. And just FYI, I do get to babysit my phone a bit when I want to. I was in the middle of pulling tarp off of one of my greenhouses this morning and snagged a pack of Cackleberry because I was able to check in on the auction price at the right time and I was going to shoot for a pack of Jelly Pie today too, but I laid off of it because I saw you wanted it so I was rooting for you to get it. Hopefully you were able to snag a pack because it's game on again tomorrow for me, haha!


Right on man. Nah someone beat me to the jelly pie. But I did get a pack of obs and hibernate for 4 bucks shipped to my door


----------



## kds710 (Dec 23, 2017)

anybody else's package arrive in a different state the same day it was already at your post office set to arrive at your address that night? was up the street from me then suddenly in Detroit...


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2017)

Delaware? What's with Delaware? USPS does not care! Everything is packed so well there, and none would even be aware. Wonder why I even care. It bothers me though about Delaware!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 23, 2017)

So how many seeds do you get per pack?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Do the greenpoint people ship to every state?





kds710 said:


> anybody else's package arrive in a different state the same day it was already at your post office set to arrive at your address that night? was up the street from me then suddenly in Detroit...


I never look at tracking numbers.like watching grass grow.it will get here when it gets here


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 23, 2017)

HydoDan said:


> Jelly Pie just when for $32.. Could have had all the others for $27.. Not going to use my cc so I'm done till cash option returns.. kinda sucks


Had those in my cart but I don't own a CC and theres no chance I'm giving my debit to an African or where ever they are bank. Thats where all the card jackers work from. 
Do pre paid CC work?


----------



## typoerror (Dec 23, 2017)

Bank transfer for the win


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> So how many seeds do you get per pack?


Says 10, but I always get a minimum of 11


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> i was going to snag those cackleberry this morning but with the cash option gone i wont be grabbing anything till cash is back





HydoDan said:


> Jelly Pie just when for $32.. Could have had all the others for $27.. Not going to use my cc so I'm done till cash option returns.. kinda sucks



Yeah loooks like the cash team will be on hold until after the holiday!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Yeah loooks like the cash team will be on hold until after the holiday!!


yea GU said hes working on it but the rewards programmer is out for the holidays


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Yeah loooks like the cash team will be on hold until after the holiday!!


Some shitty


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 23, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> yea GU said hes working on it but the rewards programmer is out for the holidays


No cash option is out!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> No cash option is out!


itll most likely be up after monday


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 23, 2017)

Cookies n Chem, day 24


----------



## THT (Dec 23, 2017)

Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495


That plant is epic! I just planted a pack and i had no idea they could be so beautiful. Great job THT!
Did you start the plants on a 12/12 light cycle straight from seedling?


----------



## THT (Dec 23, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That plant is epic! I just planted a pack and i had no idea they could be so beautiful. Great job THT!
> Did you start the plants on a 12/12 light cycle straight from seedling?


Thanks Bakersfield, yes I run 12/12 from day 1 on everything, I simply don't have the space to veg out, long strains and stretchy sativas are difficult for my space. This was a perfect fit and one HOG of a cola. ill get some pics later on with something for scale. Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495


Very nice


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 23, 2017)

Told you'l as soon as these girls got there legs they would blow up.just in 2 days.9 gunslinger and 3 shorelines.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2017)

THT said:


> Thanks Bakersfield, yes I run 12/12 from day 1 on everything, I simply don't have the space to veg out, long strains and stretchy sativas are difficult for my space. This was a perfect fit and one HOG of a cola. ill get some pics later on with something for scale. Cheers


I've just started using this method. I hope i get similar results.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 23, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495


Crushed it!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495



WOW !!!! nice


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Dec 24, 2017)

Anybody know if there is gonna be a Xmas day Sale or discount codes for the holidays


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 24, 2017)

Great job @THT


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495


Beautiful, that thing must be crossed with a horse or something.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 24, 2017)

I think imma try 12/12 from seed. I have height restrictions due to lighting. And if you get that which I see more than once with other gps variety, maybe I should give a go.
So Do you just sprout your seeds straight into 12/12 and that's it?
Can't wait to see the weight of that little beast.

What does the entire length of the grow look like then? Bc I know it won't even flower for a few weeks. Like 3-4 weeks ontop of reg flowering?


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 24, 2017)

HAS anyone got ANY pictures of full moon fever??!? Also any sundance kid pics? Don't think raspberry GSC stardawg could fail.


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 24, 2017)

All I want for Xmas is the cash option!


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Cash option was removed because people were getting nuggets if they placed a cash order. Wether they submitted payment or not.
> 
> Working with the rewards company for a quick fix. Might be a day



Well thats what happened to me. It worked out wgere I thought that was so cool I make 4 orders on my first order. Lol

I was so impressed I just kept buying more shit. It's a hell of a way to get me to buy more and more and more and more. Lol

Was like heck I cant wait to keep buying more. Then it stoped and I began to ball and put my wallet away!


----------



## mrfreshy (Dec 24, 2017)

hillbill said:


> Delaware? What's with Delaware? USPS does not care! Everything is packed so well there, and none would even be aware. Wonder why I even care. It bothers me though about Delaware!


I was joking around around. USPS still delivers to Delaware as far as I know.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

ahlkemist said:


> I think imma try 12/12 from seed. I have height restrictions due to lighting. And if you get that which I see more than once with other gps variety, maybe I should give a go.
> So Do you just sprout your seeds straight into 12/12 and that's it?
> Can't wait to see the weight of that little beast.
> 
> What does the entire length of the grow look like then? Bc I know it won't even flower for a few weeks. Like 3-4 weeks ontop of reg flowering?


Thats it, sprout them straight into 12/12!. I am guessing close to 90 grams on that one, but we'll see. The length of the grow depends on several factors, some plants jump right into flowering @ about 2-3 weeks, others wait over 4-5 weeks before even showing sex. Ideally you want the former, all of my greenpoint ladies have been less than 3 week lead time before flowering starts which is why I was able to chop Gunslinger and Purple Mountain early.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Great job @THT


I believe it was mostly just good genetics - All I did was feed it and give it light - Thank you for making these strains available for us.
edit: and at a reasonable price I might add.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

@THT knows whats up. Good genetics, no veg, short plants, huge colas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> I believe it was mostly just good genetics - All I did was feed it and give it light


At what point did you begin feeding; did you use any nitrogen?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> @THT knows whats up. Good genetics, no veg, short plants, huge colas.


So you start them in large pots?


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you start them in large pots?


I actually start in a small container, and usually at 2 - 3 weeks just before they show sex I transplant them into the final containers which are 3 gallon. Highly recommend the fabric bags!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

Hmm... maybe I'll flip my current crop now! 
I've even got a bunch of brand new 3 gallon cloth pots. They were on sale for $2 each!


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> At what point did you begin feeding; did you use any nitrogen?


At the ~2-3 week mark I move them from inert seed starting soil into Fox Farms Ocean forest which provides a good boost for about the next 3ish weeks. Then I start feeding with a very weak usually 50/50 floranova grow/bloom mixture. I'm pretty hands off most of the time. The plant does all the work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> At the ~2-3 week mark I move them from inert seed starting soil into Fox Farms Ocean forest which provides a good boost for about the next 3ish weeks. Then I start feeding with a very weak usually 50/50 floranova grow/bloom mixture. I'm pretty hands off most of the time. The plant does all the work.


And you run the lights at 12/12 the entire time?


----------



## kds710 (Dec 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I never look at tracking numbers.like watching grass grow.it will get here when it gets here


i don't watch tracking i knew when it was supposed to be here and checked. asked if its happened to anybody as in recent orders. you would be throwing a fit as usual if your seeds got redirected. I'm aware its a usps thing


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> And you run the lights at 12/12 the entire time?


I have set my timer once and never changed it since starting my grows.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> I have set my timer once and never changed it since starting my grows.


That's awesome! 
Historically I've grown more indica dominant plants but lately I've been getting into sativa strains. 
Your buds look WAY easier to trim than mine! 
Big plants are a pain in the ass...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> i don't watch tracking i knew when it was supposed to be here and checked. asked if its happened to anybody as in recent orders. you would be throwing a fit as usual if your seeds got redirected. I'm aware its a usps thing


I watch tracking because I need to plan when I'll be able to pick them up from my PoBox, which is 30 miles away.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

Are there any sativa dominant strains that are resistant to mold/PM & pests? I grow outdoors during warm months and my last crop got chewed by a variety of bugs -- with a little bud rot at the end.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any sativa dominant strains that are resistant to mold/PM & pests? I grow outdoors during warm months and my last crop got chewed by a variety of bugs -- with a little bud rot at the end.


I've noticed that Sativa dominant plants never bud rot with their loose structure. Pm I've never dealt with.
I've noticed in the past that spider mites will decimate my Sativas while simply harassing my indica's
Outdoors I've very limited experience, in Washington State. Once in Snohomish county and once in Grays harbor county and all my plants were harvested early by 2nd week of October due to bud rot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> I've noticed that Sativa dominant plants never bud rot with their loose structure. Pm I've never dealt with.
> I've noticed in the past that spider mites will decimate my Sativas while simply harassing my indica's
> Outdoors I've very limited experience, in Washington State. Once in Snohomish county and once in Grays harbor county and all my plants were harvested early by 2nd week of October due to bud rot.


I live in WA and had a similar experience. Most of the hardy early finishers are indica. 
"Labanese Quick-Freeze" might be my best option next year. It's a 50/50 hybrid.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2017)

I have a buddy that made a killing down there, growing the original Cinderella 99 back in the early 2000's, outdoors.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you start them in large pots?


I normally run clones but I start them 12/12 as soon as they go from cloner to flower room and in the 1 gal pot they will finish in. Not a large pot by any means but most often they go under 12/12 at 7" or less in height so I manage to get away with it.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> Hickok Haze @ day 85 from seed. No complaints, smell is of STRAIGHT diesel fuel. Its the most diesel fuel smelling thing I have ever smelled, apart from actual diesel fuel. It also has notes of .. almost like a dryer sheet, or fresh linen after sting of the diesel hits. Flushing for another week or so then chopchopchop
> View attachment 4062492 View attachment 4062493 View attachment 4062494 View attachment 4062495



This makes me happy. Bc I have an unopened pack. That cola is monsterous


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 24, 2017)

kds710 said:


> i don't watch tracking i knew when it was supposed to be here and checked. asked if its happened to anybody as in recent orders. you would be throwing a fit as usual if your seeds got redirected. I'm aware its a usps thing


They have twice and Gu mad it right whats your point.I mailed an order last week and know it will get here.If it dont ill send him an email.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 24, 2017)

Hello, everyone. I've been following this thread for some time, which greatly influenced me into purchasing some Greenpoint gear. I've had nothing but great experiences with Greenpoint, in terms of quality and service. Have made purchases with both, cash and cc, and every time, it has gone without issue. I actually preferred sending money order above all else, after the first time that I did. Anyway, I am mainly here to follow along with other people's grows and reviews of the gear. Happy to share pictures from my modest grow. I hope they are well received.. Currently, I am running 3ea of The Deputy and 1ea of Cookies n Chem. 4 plants in a 3 x 3 tent, under a full spectrum LED, soil grown. Day 25 for them all. Pictured here is The Deputy (Bruce Banner #3 x Stardawg)


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Personally dont think starting from 12 to 12 is ideal.Plants need the staggering internodes to flower right.Mature plants produce better bud IMO.Anyone knows that have ran clones the second clone run is always better.Plants are more mature and the quality is better.I can see if ol dude dont have the space for big plants but i personally would wait for offset nodes before i flipped to flower.Especially if you only grow from seeds that can get expensive only getting a couple ounces dry from finished plants.Flipping clones from a week old is better cause the clones came off mother plants that are mature and will already have the offset nodes.You would just need alotof them to fill in a big space.If i did this i would run big tables with rockwool cubes and flood and drain systems.
I personally prefer bigger plants cause I have the space to run them.Also i prefer to cut clones of females while they are in veg so i can keep a plant if it turns out to be stellar.No point is spending 5 weeks to reveg a finished plant and take a chance on losing it.Thats just silly as shit to me.cuts dont need shit for light in small pots.I have a few now of the Ghost waiing to see if i find a keeper to hold onto.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> This makes me happy. Bc I have an unopened pack. That cola is monsterous


Thanks, it certainly is going to make me happy, and it carries seeds from an exceptional Pioneer Kush male! I'll be sure to follow up on the thread as things progress.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Personally dont think starting from 12 to 12 is ideal.


You are probably right! It could get expensive but I also pollinate just about every plant at this point. For now, and for me, its more about stocking up a bit quickly so I can eventually move to a single or double plant DWC system and veg + lst with less frequent harvests. I also just love variety and am looking for a few real winners that check every box.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 24, 2017)

THT said:


> You are probably right! It could get expensive but I also pollinate just about every plant at this point. For now, and for me, its more about stocking up a bit quickly so I can eventually move to a single or double plant DWC system and veg + lst with less frequent harvests. I also just love variety and am looking for a few real winners that check every box.


Have you had any experience running cuts?clones in DWC is the bees knees.they grow fast as shit and start to flower like 2 days after u flip.10 day veg and flip and bam.
A 2 bucket recirc is what' up.let me know when your ready I'll build you one to the specs you want ready to roll just pay for the parts.you can have a 2 bucket on 14 inch centers with control bucket and pump for around 100 in parts.breaks down easy and easy to put back together.a 4 gallon bucket can do a 3 to 4 week veg no problem.


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Have you had any experience running cuts?clones in DWC is the bees knees.they grow fast as shit and start to flower like 2 days after u flip.10 day veg and flip and bam.
> A 2 bucket recirc is what' up.let me know when your ready I'll build you one to the specs you want ready to roll just pay for the parts.you can have a 2 bucket on 14 inch centers with control bucket and pump for around 100 in parts.breaks down easy and easy to put back together.a 4 gallon bucket can do a 3 to 4 week veg no problem.


That would be great, I've got a single bucket just getting up and running and once I get the feel for the maintenance I may take you up on that offer. I've only run clones once or twice in the past under various conditions, mostly 2 month indoor veg starting in march then transplant into outdoor gorilla grow for some monsters. Since I now have access to clones where I live I may have to go for it.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2017)

Finally got me a pack of jelly pie in the 30's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> They have twice and Gu mad it right whats your point.I mailed an order last week and know it will get here.If it dont ill send him an email.


I mailed $50 on Dec 21 & figured it would take a little longer because of the holidays.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 24, 2017)

Hickok Haze 15 days since the flip. Sorry about the pitiful cell phone pic.


----------



## greencropper (Dec 24, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Finally got me a pack of jelly pie in the 30's.


im up to pack 2 now of the sub $30 deals in scoring 3 beauts for under $100! only need the jelly pie to complete the trifecta!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im up to pack 2 now of the sub $30 deals in scoring 3 beauts for under $100! only need the jelly pie to complete the trifecta!


I want bodega bubblegum but will wait until the cash option is back. 
I'd love to see Tomahawk in an auction...


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

I just recieved the Tomahawk a few days ago. Was hoping to see something on it too.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 24, 2017)

greencropper said:


> im up to pack 2 now of the sub $30 deals in scoring 3 beauts for under $100! only need the jelly pie to complete the trifecta!


After the Black Friday and Cyber monday, the Jelly Pie was the one that I missed (forgot to add to my cart). Would have liked to get it sooner but lucky bastards kept beating me to the punch. Now that I got the JP I want the Bodega Bubblegum. It never really ever ends......


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 24, 2017)

i'm still aiming for a jelly pie at auction as well. hopefully it sticks around on auction long enough.

still can't believe i got copper chem for like $27 and cookies n chem for $17


----------



## THT (Dec 24, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> How much area does that plant take up? How many could you fit in a 4x4 area? I have a 50 site aero 4x8 but I usually use less than half of the sites, if I could pull 90 grams from 50 sites that would be epic!


the plant, above soil, is about 2 1/2 feet tall and I had pruned most of the lower branches- I have a 3x2 area and I could fit 6 of these comfortably, 8 would probably be a tad cramped - ill get some objects in the next photos for size reference.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 24, 2017)

a really job on that satty THT
have you tested any of it yet? dense nugz or...?
been looking to run a GPS sat leaner and hickock was the 1 Ive been eyeballing.
believe it' for sure now,


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 24, 2017)

2 weeks into flower and this one is looking like its gonna be a frost monster.CV Las Vegas Tringle kush.Its the only LVTK i ran and the only one that is this triched up so soon into flower.Im gonna be keeping my eye on it.I already have a rooted cut of her in the mom closet.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 24, 2017)

Also Merry Christmas to all you fellow Outlaws doing your thing.We all have our differences but its funny how one man like Gu can bring so many together here on this thread to share our experiences,gripes,and stupidity.But in the end we all have the same goal.Some of you i have grown to like and others are still the same ol scallywags but i promise you even the ones i dont like i would still go out of my way if i needed to help a fellow grower.Some of us can be a little abrasive on the outside but deep down we just arent much for small talk,know what the fuck we want,and get down to business to get it done.
At the end of the day We all love to grow this crazy ass plant,Its our passion as well as our needs and people like Gu help make it happen.Merry Christmas to the ones who make it Look easy so the ones who find it difficult can strive for that ultimate goal of perfection.Its the Bad asses we look up to that makes the inexperienced strive to greatness.Just wanted to share this and say Merry Christmas,even if your a muslim or jewish.


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas from another outlaw!!


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Dec 25, 2017)

I grew out some guard dawg was a decent yielder 118g in 7gal pot, here is a pic of the cured buds. Has a nice chem taste.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 25, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Also Merry Christmas to all you fellow Outlaws doing your thing.We all have our differences but its funny how one man like Gu can bring so many together here on this thread to share our experiences,gripes,and stupidity.But in the end we all have the same goal.Some of you i have grown to like and others are still the same ol scallywags but i promise you even the ones i dont like i would still go out of my way if i needed to help a fellow grower.Some of us can be a little abrasive on the outside but deep down we just arent much for small talk,know what the fuck we want,and get down to business to get it done.
> At the end of the day We all love to grow this crazy ass plant,Its our passion as well as our needs and people like Gu help make it happen.Merry Christmas to the ones who make it Look easy so the ones who find it difficult can strive for that ultimate goal of perfection.Its the Bad asses we look up to that makes the inexperienced strive to greatness.Just wanted to share this and say Merry Christmas,even if your a muslim or jewish.


couldn't have said it better merry Christmas to everybody and thanks to @Gu~ as always


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas Too You'll!! Hope cash option comes back soon 3days now going through order withdrawal!!! Jelly Pie keep calling me!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 25, 2017)

Merry Christmas everybody. Bodega’s coming down this eve.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2017)

I may refrain a bit on buying as I have over a dozen strains I have never run right now. And pollen from three males which will make even more crosses! Still not had one strain that was less than very potent. My one Purple Mountain Majesty is really putting on weight at I think 54 days. Average size plant and nugs are bigger than average and swelling fast! Smells like something but undetermined so far. Can't put a finger on it.

Dynamite Diesel is recommended! Strong and fuely. Very relaxing but not total couchlock. Good anytime! Similar to Black Gold in effect and strength but buds are denser and rounder. About out and will run again.

Anyone looking at the Discontinued seeds should really get you some (K)Night Rider!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 25, 2017)

hillbill said:


> I may refrain a bit on buying as I have over a dozen strains I have never run right now. And pollen from three males which will make even more crosses! Still not had one strain that was less than very potent. My one Purple Mountain Majesty is really putting on weight at I think 54 days. Average size plant and nugs are bigger than average and swelling fast! Smells like something but undetermined so far. Can't put a finger on it.
> 
> Dynamite Diesel is recommended! Strong and fuely. Very relaxing but not total couchlock. Good anytime! Similar to Black Gold in effect and strength but buds are denser and rounder. About out and will run again.
> 
> Anyone looking at the Discontinued seeds should really get you some (K)Night Rider!


Agreed on the Night Rider. It is super lemon pledge fuely goodness.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 25, 2017)

Lubda killing it. 

Merry Christmas yall!!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 25, 2017)

Hello and Merry Christmas! I got to score some jelly pie! Man I can't wait to pop these little ladies and see how they prosper!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

Looks like credit cards are down. I tried to grab a couple from the auction and got declined. 
fuck fuck fuckity fuck 

(Merry Christmas)


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like credit cards are down. I tried to grab a couple from the auction and got declined.
> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> 
> (Merry Christmas)


That happened to me last night.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 25, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Merry Christmas Too You'll!! Hope cash option comes back soon 3days now going through order withdrawal!!! Jelly Pie keep calling me!!


 I got all excited for OBS and cackleberry at $27.77 then can't pay with cash. Damn it.
Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I got all excited for OBS and cackleberry at $27.77 then can't pay with cash. Damn it.
> Merry Christmas everyone.


I'm being teased... 

Wanna buy some beans?
Sorry, no can do.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2017)

Normal life returns December 26th in the United States. Normal life as in RETURNS!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 25, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I got all excited for OBS and cackleberry at $27.77 then can't pay with cash. Damn it.
> Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 25, 2017)

Yeah I don't get all the credit card issues. I have never had any issues and the new service provider never contacted me to ask anything. Simply sent me an email.

Gotta be the card provider or maybe individual settings/options?

Maybe I am a lucky bastards? Lol

Stay lifted!


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 25, 2017)

Well holy crap 6/6 purple mountain majesty popped taproots in 24 hrs. On Christmas day nonetheless.


----------



## jakespeed (Dec 25, 2017)

*Bodega Bubblegum for a 1.00 .....thx for the xmas gift Gu !*


----------



## Deeproot (Dec 25, 2017)

That bodega looks fire, I have 2 packs coming!


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got a pack of Night Rider coming per hillbill's recommendation and also a pack of Hickok Haze and Chinook Haze.., Merry Christmas!


Every single person I see running the I-95 is replacing their staple OGs w/ it. Gu is a saint for crossing it back to such similar funky genetics - one would think Knight Rider is almost like an F2. Either way, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 25, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like credit cards are down. I tried to grab a couple from the auction and got declined.
> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> 
> (Merry Christmas)


Yeah even Nigerians take Christmas off


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 25, 2017)

Damn Hickok Haze stretched close to a foot over night. Im going to have to tie her top over if she keeps growing. Yet another sorry ass cellphone picture.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> My cc company told me the charge was coming from China?


Yeah it's possible that my CC declined the charge as "suspicious". I would rather pay with cash anyway. 
I'll just wait until my previous cash order arrives and I can use gold nugget points + cash.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 25, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> Damn Hickok Haze stretched close to a foot over night. Im going to have to tie her top over if she keeps growing. Yet another sorry ass cellphone picture.View attachment 4063273


Yeah mine is stretching pretty bad.Alot more than i like to deal with with short ceilings.i may have to let this one go.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 25, 2017)

Top couple feet of one of my copper chem phenos I'm hunting. 

Pretty excited 

Day 27


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 25, 2017)

jakespeed said:


> *Bodega Bubblegum for a 1.00 .....thx for the xmas gift Gu !*


I just saw that on the site and came back here to see if anyone on here got it. Nice score.


----------



## THT (Dec 25, 2017)

please tell me someone just bought Bodega Bubblegum for 1 $.


----------



## THT (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok i need to read before i post


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 25, 2017)

All I ever wish for Christmas nowadays, is to be allowed to smoke the best with the best.
Cheers all merry Christmas.


----------



## kds710 (Dec 26, 2017)

Glad to see a lot of people managed to get the beans they wanted this holiday and for some truly outrageous deals too thanks to reverse auctions and discontinued strain prices etc. I managed to end the year with some packs I've wanted for a while now so no complaints pretty satisfied this xmas. hard to believe its already been 4 years since my best friend committed suicide on xmas day 2013 time really does fly so its important to stop and smell the roses and appreciate what we have while we're here...and of course never stop striving to grow the very best buds we can


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2017)

Gu cautioned on male ratio on Hickock Haze so I will germ at least 8 when I run them by Spring. I plan on running with Butch Cassidy as they both have Train Wreck genes. I LST most everything and stretchy plants really shine in my tent. 

3/4 California Cannon up out of the dirt fine. Had to help the last 1 shed it’s husk and hoping for the best. The seeds were all in between off white and light tan. Lighter colored than any I have seen! 

Copper Chem in veg with 3 looking nice and 1 runt right now. I don't give up easy on runts though. We'll see what happens. Need a female to hit with Black Gold luv juice.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Hot dam! I just got my email about the jelly pie order being shipped! fuck yes! THE BEST PRESENT a girl can get a guy!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Hot dam! I just got my email about the jelly pie order being shipped! fuck yes! THE BEST PRESENT a girl can get a guy!


not really....


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> not really....



Why you say that? Shit a new strain of seeds in my garden is a great day. I mean i already have a lot of " what I want". I could always ask for more but I'm not a greedy kinda guy.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Why you say that? Shit a new strain of seeds in my garden is a great day. I mean i already have a lot of " what I want". I could always ask for more but I'm not a greedy kinda guy.


Pretty sure @Amos Otis meant anal.  Dont get me wrong seeds are great, but ya know....


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Pretty sure @Amos Otis meant anal.  Dont get me wrong seeds are great, but ya know....



Lol very true. I just got a little hyped up about these seeds. I've only used one place for seeds so far and they grow weird in dirt but pretty nice for hydro.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> I've only used one place for seeds so far and- they grow weird.
> in dirt, but pretty nice for hydro.


Oh anal, I get it, he means _now_ try using _another place_ for the seeds.
They might grow _really_ weird then.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Oh anal, I get it, he means _now_ try using _another place_ for the seeds.
> They might grow _really_ weird then.


Probiotics?


----------



## the gnome (Dec 26, 2017)

THT said:


> please tell me someone just bought Bodega Bubblegum for 1 $.
> View attachment 4063343


my blood pressure spiked when i saw that $! bodega, my 1st thought is that the reserve price now!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my blood pressure spiked when i saw that $! bodega, my 1st thought is that the reserve price now!



Yeah, that's a hell of a deal!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Oh anal, I get it, he means _now_ try using _another place_ for the seeds.
> They might grow _really_ weird then.




Umm, why do you think I got excited when I got an ok to buy these seeds?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Yeah, that's a hell of a deal!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4063513



Why are you being a douche bag Otis? What did I do to you?


----------



## the gnome (Dec 26, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Also Merry Christmas to all
> Some of you i have grown to like, but i promise you even the ones i don't like i would still go out of my way if i needed to help a fellow grower


2 of you are in luck!!
you made the like list and twistedvinesofbud is one of them 



have a hi hi new years everyone, twisty + hiesy too


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Why are you being a douche bag Otis? What did I do to you?


I smoke good weed during the day; don't you? That line was just hanging there for Captain Obvious....nothing personal.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I smoke good weed during the day; don't you? That line was just hanging there for Captain Obvious....nothing personal.



No sir I smoke great weed all the time. Just walk on dude if you nothing nice to say. I didn't do anything to you. Nothing personal, whatever! I'll just leave you at merry Christmas and leave me alone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> No sir I smoke great weed all the time.


I'm not so sure you do.....


----------



## THT (Dec 26, 2017)

the gnome said:


> my blood pressure spiked when i saw that $! bodega, my 1st thought is that the reserve price now!


I have to assume that this was an error, maybe somehow the reserve price was actually purposefully set at 1$.. if so.. wow.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 26, 2017)

THT said:


> I have to assume that this was an error, maybe somehow the reserve price was actually purposefully set at 1$.. if so.. wow.


Christmas miracle... now back to the regular prices


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 26, 2017)

I paid list as well as some really good deals from gp. I'm glad of no more customs. I wish they had a strawberry cross. Or did I miss it? I'm very pleased with gp and they have gotten all of my bean money the last year or so. Kudos


----------



## coppershot (Dec 26, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> No sir I smoke great weed all the time. Just walk on dude if you nothing nice to say. I didn't do anything to you. Nothing personal, whatever! I'll just leave you at merry Christmas and leave me alone.


Amos is a good dude. He likes to have fun and will take the opportunity to have a laugh. Don't take it personal or anything.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 26, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Amos is a good dude. He likes to have fun and will take the opportunity to have a laugh. Don't take it personal or anything.



It's ok. That's not a real cool way of Iintroducing yourself. I wouldn't mind smartass or snarky comments if I knew the person.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 26, 2017)

dandyrandy said:


> I paid list as well as some really good deals from gp. I'm glad of no more customs. I wish they had a strawberry cross. Or did I miss it? I'm very pleased with gp and they have gotten all of my bean money the last year or so. Kudos


The Deputy has Banner#3 which is a strawberry diesel cross.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 26, 2017)

i managed to score 1x of each of the 13 strains getting discontinued, a pack of copper chem and another pack of Hickock haze for 230 bucks... hard to come close to that with anyone else!


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> The Deputy has Banner#3 which is a strawberry diesel cross.


I have some in my seed can! Thanks. I only have room for 4 plants but have bought enough gp gear for a couple years. Next run.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 26, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> The Deputy has Banner#3 which is a strawberry diesel cross.


Speaking of... here is the first female phenotype I have found in the pack (8 more seeds to run). Stem rub before flower was dank. Aroma is definitely developing now that flower has begun -- starting to smell like a dumpster full of chemical cleaners and fruit scraps that are overly ripened (not picking up any rot smell). Far more aromatic than any plants I have grown before. Her structure and vigor lend me to think she will be a heavy yielder.

Day 2 of flower:






Day 12 of flower:


----------



## THT (Dec 26, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> Speaking of... here is the first female phenotype I have found in the pack (8 more seeds to run). Stem rub before flower was dank. Aroma is definitely developing now that flower has begun -- starting to smell like a dumpster full of chemical cleaners and fruit scraps that are overly ripened (not picking up any rot smell). Far more aromatic than any plants I have grown before. Her structure and vigor lend me to think she will be a heavy yielder.


Keep us updated on this please!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 26, 2017)

THT said:


> Keep us updated on this please!


I have a thread going in the grow journals, growdiaries.com entry and can also be found on Instagram, @suthrngrwr. Will keep you folks updated here as well!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 26, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> I have a thread going in the grow journals, growdiaries.com entry and can also be found on Instagram, @suthrngrwr. Will keep you folks updated here as well!


Just followed!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 26, 2017)

Still no cash option and jelly pie is on sale for 27.77 and not in auction either just on sale


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Still no cash option and jelly pie is on sale for 27.77 and not in auction either just on sale


Fuck. 
I tried to buy all of em and couldn't do it. 

I generally don't have to try this hard to give someone my money.


----------



## THT (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Still no cash option and jelly pie is on sale for 27.77 and not in auction either just on sale


thanks for the heads up! just purchased a pack!


----------



## THT (Dec 26, 2017)

In other news, I had to chop the Hickok a bit early.. it started putting out some nanners!


----------



## THT (Dec 26, 2017)

@Gu~ whats up with the Golden Nugget Strain and only being able to select a 3 pack?


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Still no cash option and jelly pie is on sale for 27.77 and not in auction either just on sale


Smh


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 26, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> jelly pie is on sale for 27.77 and not in auction either just on sale


Thank you Guy. @Gu~


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 26, 2017)

More pictures less bitchin...

Tahoe x stardawg week 4 
My shortest and frostiest


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 27, 2017)

lucky pheno #3/3.
Cookies n chem, 17 days of 18/6 from seed then flipd to 12/12.
Currently day 64 of 12/12


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2017)

Got a new tent setup so i can run a better perpetual. Now for the beans to arrive. The way ive been doing things is to much work 8 plants total 4 plants in tent from 7am to 7pm 4 in the dark room ( closet) then at 7pm switch out darkroom to tent and plants in tent to closet


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 27, 2017)

placed an order week before xmas. cc emailed me 2 days ago, to remind me my order is STILL not processed.

"Please note that we would need to verify a couple of points related to the transaction and the payment. Kindly get back to us through reply email or by calling the below number so we can confirm the payment without further delay.

Sincerely,
Shelly Cooper
Payofix - Support Team"

no further delays? wtf!!! just like ordering from the UK now.

@ Gu~ gets cash from now on, hopefully a better customer payment center too.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> More pictures less bitchin...
> 
> Tahoe x stardawg week 4
> My shortest and frostiest
> ...


Nice pic how does she smell


----------



## coppershot (Dec 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> placed an order week before xmas. cc emailed me 2 days ago, to remind me my order is STILL not processed.
> 
> "Please note that we would need to verify a couple of points related to the transaction and the payment. Kindly get back to us through reply email or by calling the below number so we can confirm the payment without further delay.
> 
> ...


Chem I think all these CC issues originate on the card holder end of things. I suspect it's based on either the CC provider requirements or the holders requirements. I placed an order, same day got an email from the new processor thanking me, and a couple of days later confirmation that my order was shipped. No questions, no calls. I make a lot of online and international purchases, or perhaps canadian CC are different?

I know CC is not for everyone and I do agree the cash is an option that everyone can do. Hopefully it will be back as soon as possible.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 27, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Chem I think all these CC issues originate on the card holder end of things. I suspect it's based on either the CC provider requirements or the holders requirements. I placed an order, same day got an email from the new processor thanking me, and a couple of days later confirmation that my order was shipped. No questions, no calls. I make a lot of online and international purchases, or perhaps canadian CC are different?
> 
> I know CC is not for everyone and I do agree the cash is an option that everyone can do. Hopefully it will be back as soon as possible.


I had the same experience


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 27, 2017)

How did gu~ know i needed that jellypietried a few times on the weekend,but both times it was sniped from my cart.CC option worked perfectly,no hickups what so ever


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 27, 2017)

tommarijuana said:


> How did gu~ know i needed that jellypietried a few times on the weekend,but both times it was sniped from my cart.CC option worked perfectly,no hickups what so ever


I picked up 2 packs today too. I’ll be hunting 3 packs next year in April/May!


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 27, 2017)

THT said:


> In other news, I had to chop the Hickok a bit early.. it started putting out some nanners!


hrm... not a good sign. got pics? did the plant undergo any RH or Temp stress or outside influenced stress?


----------



## THT (Dec 27, 2017)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> hrm... not a good sign. got pics? did the plant undergo any RH or Temp stress or outside influenced stress?


I'll take a few pics and post here once I can - hmm as far as stress, no more than the usual.. nothing really out of the ordinary.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Amos is a good dude.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 27, 2017)

THT said:


> I'll take a few pics and post here once I can - hmm as far as stress, no more than the usual.. nothing really out of the ordinary.


Some phenos will throw balls at the very end to reproduce itself because it went unpollinated.ive had plants do this in the 11th hour.no biggie


----------



## THT (Dec 27, 2017)

@p0opstlnksal0t Bit hard to see so I have outlined in red. There aren't many. but when I see them I can't let it ride, it is also happening very late in flower soo.. could be worse.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 27, 2017)

ray098 said:


> Nice pic how does she smell


No smell yet ): hopefully soon... I don't see any OG leaves mostly skinny 5-7 finger leaves


----------



## THT (Dec 27, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Some phenos will throw balls at the very end to reproduce itself because it went unpollinated.ive had plants do this in the 11th hour.no biggie


Thanks Heisen, I am with you, I did actually pollinate this plant as well so I was hoping she knew and wouldn't do the thing!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 27, 2017)

Gunslingers.
1 confirmed male 1 confirmed female.2nd to the right from.the back left is a girl.back right corner is a shoreline female.i was like fuck yeah cause she is my best looking plant so far.male was disposed of on the spot.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 27, 2017)

Score!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 27, 2017)

If I roll anything from Greenpoint, it's a pinner! It would have to be a big party for those Greenpoint skins!


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 27, 2017)

I can’t believe I missed the auctions because I couldn’t send cash.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 27, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> I can’t believe I missed the auctions because I couldn’t send cash.


Disappointed to say the least!! Got points I need to use b4 the New Year! Can't get Jelly Pie and Missed OBS!!


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 27, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Disappointed to say the least!! Got points I need to use b4 the New Year! Can't get Jelly Pie and Missed OBS!!


Exactly


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 27, 2017)

Dropped my $$ elsewhere. I cant impulse buy if I cant buy it on an impulse lol. I dont need em, I want em. And this dictates my purchases or how long I'll wait to shop. If I have to spend my nuggets that I just aquired in the last week before years end, then I guess they are gonna go to waste.
I think GPS is likely missing out more than any of us with no cash payment option. Sorry Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 27, 2017)

Shaq Candy


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Shaq Candy
> 
> View attachment 4064067


I need to upload a pic of my Shaq at 7 weeks. I have 1 of 2 that is like nothing I have seen. Don't get me wrong I'm new on the scene but wow. I'm revegging it and one way or another get fem seeds from it.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 27, 2017)

So is it confirmed that points expire at the end of this year? I understood the he was going to launch a new points system and that we would loose our points, or they would be devalued. Gu~ already launched the new system and took care of us that had points by converting them. 

@Gu~ can you please confirm? If we will need to use our points.


----------



## frosty420 (Dec 27, 2017)

714steadyeddie said:


> More pictures less bitchin...
> 
> Tahoe x stardawg week 4
> My shortest and frostiest
> ...


Hell yeah, keep the California cannon porn coming! Dose she have any of the chem funk coming off of her?


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 27, 2017)

Shaq at 50 days. Sorry for the pic and I'm a novice at this but I like it.


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 27, 2017)

Shaq


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Dec 27, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> placed an order week before xmas. cc emailed me 2 days ago, to remind me my order is STILL not processed.
> 
> "Please note that we would need to verify a couple of points related to the transaction and the payment. Kindly get back to us through reply email or by calling the below number so we can confirm the payment without further delay.
> 
> ...


This is deeply disturbing. Has anyone else had an experience like this when trying to order seeds with a cc lately?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2017)

Gu said cash will be back asap. Also said hes not pulling the rug out from under anyone as far as nuggets go

Edit was asked to pass this along


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 27, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Gu said cash will be back asap. Also said hes not pulling the rug out from under anyone as far as nuggets go
> 
> Edit was asked to pass this along
> 
> View attachment 4064255


 Time to do some screen shots!!

Spoke too soon!! Jelly Pie back at retail!!


----------



## mr. si (Dec 27, 2017)

ordered 2 packs of jelly pie with cc and everything seems good, no calls or extra emails. couldnt pass up a deal, and with coupon code...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2017)

THT said:


> @p0opstlnksal0t Bit hard to see so I have outlined in red. There aren't many. but when I see them I can't let it ride, it is also happening very late in flower soo.. could be worse.
> View attachment 4063973


That is not Balls that is a nana. Balls would be a big deal, late nanas on any chem or diesel is nothing.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ what is going on with order #16650
order#16650 was placed on Dec. 16th and still has not shipped
@Gu~ you said it would be handled and shipped asap on Tuesday Dec. 26th and it still has not shipped.
@Gu~ there is no excuse for this at all, none what so ever!!!
@Gu~ do not try to blame the holiday's, usps, are anyone or anything.
@Gu~This is completely unacceptable.
All the blame here is on @Gu~ and GPS as a whole.
There is no excuse at all.


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ what is going on with order #16650
> order#16650 was placed on Dec. 16th and still has not shipped
> @Gu~ you said it would be handled and shipped asap on Tuesday Dec. 26th and it still has not shipped.
> @Gu~ there is no excuse for this at all, none what so ever!!!
> ...


I think there's no excuse for the way YOU'RE handling a possible mishap with your shipment. A few packs have gone mia so you're posting on a public thread at 2 in the morning to bitch and moan instead of handing your PERSONAL matter in a discreet manner...

Gu will make it right - although really seeing god-awful "clientele" like yourselves really makes me wonder how he can offer such great prices and take your moaning and wailing.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

mind YOUR business and stay out of my and @Gu~ business


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 28, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Chem I think all these CC issues originate on the card holder end of things. I suspect it's based on either the CC provider requirements or the holders requirements. I placed an order, same day got an email from the new processor thanking me, and a couple of days later confirmation that my order was shipped. No questions, no calls. I make a lot of online and international purchases, or perhaps canadian CC are different?
> 
> I know CC is not for everyone and I do agree the cash is an option that everyone can do. Hopefully it will be back as soon as possible.


while I'm sure they will eventually wake up and process this order, my cc company says NO charges pinged from them since order was placed. They also said NO further info would be required by my cc to pay the charge when its completed.

I write Gu's cc company every day asking them for an explanation for the delay with no response except the first one I posted.
Worst case scenario - I lose my selection, its discontinued. I'd be pissed to no end if that happened.

I hope @ Gu~ would preserve the order as placed until settled or better yet send me the order and take over the cc emailing to collect the pennies owed.

I dont even mind an eatery with a shitty burger, as long as its the same shitty burger I've come to expect.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 28, 2017)

THT said:


> You are probably right! It could get expensive but I also pollinate just about every plant at this point. For now, and for me, its more about stocking up a bit quickly so I can eventually move to a single or double plant DWC system and veg + lst with less frequent harvests. I also just love variety and am looking for a few real winners that check every box.


How often do you harvest now? Weight?? Per harvest jus rough estimate.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 28, 2017)

THT said:


> @p0opstlnksal0t Bit hard to see so I have outlined in red. There aren't many. but when I see them I can't let it ride, it is also happening very late in flower soo.. could be worse.
> View attachment 4063973


ah, thanks for the pic! I'm not too worried about this under those circumstances.



update. Packs ship out today... so about a 2 day turnaround after placing order using a visa CC.

Copper Chem 1x
Hickok Haze 2x
Maverick 1x
Purple Outlaw 1x
The Deputy 1x
Night Rider 1x
Blizzard Bush 1x
Butch Cassidy 1x
California Cannon 1x
Chinook Haze 1x
Evergreen 1x
Pig Whistle 1x
Pioneer Kush 1x
Purple Mountain Majesty 1x


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> mind YOUR business and stay out of my and @Gu~ business


How bout you Keep You And Gu~ Business PRIVATE!! If you don't want anyone to comment!! How bout Not Post Personal Business in a Public Setting!!


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 28, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> This is deeply disturbing. Has anyone else had an experience like this when trying to order seeds with a cc lately?


Nope,placed an order yesterday,payed with C.C.as usual,nothing different.Recieved email with tracking,that night.Same painless wonderful service


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ 
I see others have had enough time to respond to my post.
I wonder why @Gu~ has not had enough time to reply??


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> mind YOUR business and stay out of my and @Gu~ business


Your business is everyone’s business when you take it to a public forum. Bye Felicia!


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

Again someone else has time to reply but not @Gu~.
Again I wonder why @Gu~ has not responded?

Hello, Felicia.


----------



## SmokyLungs (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> Again someone else has time to reply but not @Gu~.
> Again I wonder why @Gu~ has not responded?
> 
> Hello, Felicia.


Different people Different timezones doing different things seriously do u gotta sound like such a dick and a crybaby at the sametime? U trying to hard to get free gear bro straight up u making a big issue out of nothing all u gotta do is email him personally


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

Still others have had time enough to respond to this matter but not @Gu~.
What is going on here?
Others have replies but not @Gu~ yet.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> Still others have had time enough to respond to this matter but not @Gu~.
> What is going on here?
> Others have replies but not @Gu~ yet.


Maybe cause he hasn't logged in since yesterday!! You'll get your order how about you email him!! 
Placed order on the same day!! There's been some delays!!


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ I still do not get it how others have something to say of the matter but not you.
Only you and I have the facts on this matter and no one else. I am waiting on @Gu~.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ I still do not get it how others have something to say of the matter but not you.


I see you just wanna be a LITTLE DICK THIS MORNING!! Or are you that inept!! I haven't got my order either! I just email him!!


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ I see your big cheerleaders are out today but not you.
Come on @Gu~. I am still waiting


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 28, 2017)

I think some people are using more than just cannabis. Smh


----------



## Shark006 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ I see your big cheerleaders are out today but not you.
> Come on @Gu~. I am still waiting


We're not cheerleaders just trying to get you to see how rude you are acting. Do you treat people like this irl? I hope you walk around with an iron suit...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ what is going on with order #16650
> order#16650 was placed on Dec. 16th and still has not shipped
> @Gu~ you said it would be handled and shipped asap on Tuesday Dec. 26th and it still has not shipped.
> @Gu~ there is no excuse for this at all, none what so ever!!!
> ...


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ I am waiting on you and while I wait I get all types of rude responses.
I hope you do not think that I am the rude one here @Gu~


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

I see practical jokers are here now too @Gu~.
those guys are really funny. ha ha ha


----------



## Shark006 (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ I am waiting on you and while I wait I get all types of rude responses.
> I hope you do not think that I am the rude one here @Gu~





led2076 said:


> I see practical jokers are here now to @Gu~.
> those guys are really funny. ha ha ha


Playing the victim still... nice.Make sure you've contacted him by email because as others have stated he hasnt logged on in a few days. Have a nice wait good friend.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

@Gu~ still the false statements come concerning this matter.
Hopefully you can stay true too and correct this. @Gu~


----------



## Werp (Dec 28, 2017)

Don't feed the trolls!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2017)

Email [email protected] bro...

Save us all a bunch of needless notifications.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 28, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> while I'm sure they will eventually wake up and process this order, my cc company says NO charges pinged from them since order was placed. They also said NO further info would be required by my cc to pay the charge when its completed.
> 
> I write Gu's cc company every day asking them for an explanation for the delay with no response except the first one I posted.
> Worst case scenario - I lose my selection, its discontinued. I'd be pissed to no end if that happened.
> ...


That's so strange and sucks! I am sure that Gu will sort you out so I wouldn't worry about that part.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 28, 2017)

You'll be alright. Pretty sure what's his name is going to make it right/I'm restricted of using his name on this thread now since you blew him all up.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Time to do some screen shots!!
> 
> Spoke too soon!! Jelly Pie back at retail!!


I really wanted the Jelly Pie but my CC company thought the charge was suspicious. 
Oh well...
I've got enough beans to pop anyway. My cash order finally shipped! 
---
This shipment includes the following items:

*Item #* *Description* *Qty*
2-BOX-B3 Maverick 1
2-BOX-D2 Butch Cassidy 1
3-BOX-A1 Hibernate 1


----------



## THT (Dec 28, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> How often do you harvest now? Weight?? Per harvest jus rough estimate.


Trying to situate so I harvest every 3 to 4 weeks. I try to have 6 plants at all times, and as one is getting near harvest I sprout the next. I try to choose strains based on flower time but that doesn't always line up. The last two I harvested were GPS strains, Purple mountain yielded just under 40 grams, and Gunslinger yielded about 51, weight is going to be based on all the factors, pot size, light, overall health, and strain characteristics, veg time, I have an Auto Gigabud going right now that has been LST'd and will yield a lot more than a short single cola plant, but it takes up more space.


----------



## THT (Dec 28, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> That is not Balls that is a nana. Balls would be a big deal, late nanas on any chem or diesel is nothing.


Agreed, if you refer to my initial comment and pic, I described these as nanners as well  even still, I don't let em ride!


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 28, 2017)

Just looked at the checkout page and the Cash Option is back...


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 28, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4064359


Man change your name to the meme king LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Man change your name to the meme king LMAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 28, 2017)

Been watching Ash vs evil dead all day.


----------



## rocker335 (Dec 28, 2017)

Where are the mods on this forum?

Have the standards for communication really fallen so far that you have to publicly yell at a business owner in a childish tirade to ask about the status of your order?

I would ban rude, spammy little pricks like led in a heartbeat if the RIU crew knew any better.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 28, 2017)

rocker335 said:


> Where are the mods on this forum?
> 
> Have the standards for communication really fallen so far that you have to publicly yell at a business owner in a childish tirade to ask about the status of your order?
> 
> I would ban rude, spammy little pricks like led in a heartbeat if the RIU crew knew any better.


Just ignore and move on.you kinda sounding like a snitch to me


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 28, 2017)

Christmas order got here quick!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2017)

THT said:


> Trying to situate so I harvest every 3 to 4 weeks. I try to have 6 plants at all times, and as one is getting near harvest I sprout the next. I try to choose strains based on flower time but that doesn't always line up. The last two I harvested were GPS strains, Purple mountain yielded just under 40 grams, and Gunslinger yielded about 51, weight is going to be based on all the factors, pot size, light, overall health, and strain characteristics, veg time, I have an Auto Gigabud going right now that has been LST'd and will yield a lot more than a short single cola plant, but it takes up more space.


What is your setup? What kind of light ect


----------



## THT (Dec 28, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> What is your setup? What kind of light ect


I use a 600W hps, nothing special, the tent is 3x2. I use FFOF in 3gallon containers floranova grow/bloom, 12/12 from seed and plenty of ventilation. I also run a small LED setup (16inchX16inchX 4.5 foot) with a cheap but effective COB drawing about 160W. Have a look if you are interested http://rollitup.org/t/speed-haze-with-a-cheap-cob.953948/#post-13969740


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2017)

THT said:


> I use a 600W hps, nothing special, the tent is 3x2. I use FFOF in 3gallon containers floranova grow/bloom, 12/12 from seed and plenty of ventilation. I also run a small LED setup (16inchX16inchX 4.5 foot) with a cheap but effective COB drawing about 160W. Have a look if you are interested http://rollitup.org/t/speed-haze-with-a-cheap-cob.953948/#post-13969740


That's a lot of light for a 3X2. This was in your bedroom, right? 
I always thought having a tent in the bedroom would be ideal for winter because you can reuse heat and the plant loves your CO2 (assuming lights are on at night). 
Alas, Mrs Stool would never go for it. 
I'm trying to grow in my garage and only have one 600w HPS going -- which isn't enough to keep the corner @ 75 degrees. The plants are on the verge of outgrowing their pots, so I'll break out a second 600w HPS in a week or so. 
Gotta get the racks set up to do seeds for the garden. I also do hundreds of ornamentals for Mrs Stool. This year I've got a guhzillion dianthus seeds. 
Lobelia is another one that I like to start early.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Dec 28, 2017)

Running a few gunslingers has another 2-3weeks till finish. Just 1 in the pic.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Dec 28, 2017)

Another gunslinger along with a mother of all cherries from in-house, gunslinger is on the left, glad I scooped up a few packs of these.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Dec 28, 2017)

Another gun running under California light works LED, getting hash tips growing on the buds. 2nd run using a LED


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2017)

Ghost town f2
 
She not going anywhere this time...


----------



## THT (Dec 28, 2017)

The hickok haze has yielded 87 grams (with stems, seeds, and just a bit of excess moisture still - Ill say about another 7 grams off the top and thats my final weight about 80 grams!


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2017)

Andddd....... emailed.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2017)

coppershot said:


> So is it confirmed that points expire at the end of this year? I understood the he was going to launch a new points system and that we would loose our points, or they would be devalued. Gu~ already launched the new system and took care of us that had points by converting them.
> 
> @Gu~ can you please confirm? If we will need to use our points.


I am postponing the gold nugget devaluation until further notice.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 28, 2017)

Cookies n Chem, day 29.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 28, 2017)

so...it was you


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 28, 2017)

led2076 said:


> so...it was you


This is why we cant have nice shit.Just stfu man and deal with Gu directly.Hes a good dude and will work your shit out.Hes a very busy ol chap.This forum is probably 5 percent of his sales base.Look at your order numbers.You obviously have never ordered from accross the pond and had to deal with the Dutch.I promise you the Queen dont give a possums pecker about you or your fucking seed order.When they fuck you you get fucked for sure.Just take a chill and GP is gonna make good on any issues you have.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 28, 2017)

Talking about issues my Eagle Scout and Hickock Haze are stretching to the ceiling.I was not anticipating this much stretch.I only have another foot of height left and they are just now starting to slow down and build nodes.Fucking sucks.Cant wait to build a building with 12 foot ceilings.Im pretty over dealing with 7 foot height.Oh well ill deal with it.
Also looks like i got 1 male out of the entire pack of Gunslinger.I just checked and looks like all the rest are females.10 seeds,dropped one and got 9.8 females and 1 male.Also the shoreline are all females so i built the 12 bucket system thinking i would cull out about 50 percent males and than space out the females.(assumption is the mother of all fuck ups)Now looks like there all gonna be stuck in there crowded as fawk.What gives.Man this shit is crazy.

reminds me of the cartoon movie of the bean stalk that grew into the sky dafuq's up with this.5 days ago they were just coming through the net.Also these 3 plants are dinking more solution than any other plants ive grown.Having to fill up there 8 gallon top off res every 3 days now.craziness.
 

On another note the Ghost OG in the back are doing there thing.Going to get the CO2 bottle filled tomorrow but im trying to hold off a little or the ES and HH will be growing into the fukin ceiling if i turn the gas on now.Also that Las Vegas Triangle is gonna be frost city.I just hate the structure of the plant.Very stretchy and giant gaps between nodes,under 1000Watt HPS 18 inches off the top of em.If i had 12 foot ceilings these type of plants would be fukin insane in my recirculating systems.


LVTK notice the long internode distances SMH


Number 8 Ghost is my favorite now,This plant is a beast.Its huge in the scrog and the node distance and structure is what i love in a scrog plant.I hope this one flowers nice so i can keep her.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 29, 2017)

I built with 11 foot ceilings. I dont use 5 of those feet anymore lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2017)

The web site has several bugs. Mostly cosmetic, but annoying nonetheless.
@Gu~ wanna trade bugs for seeds? Three jump out at me, so I bet there's more that are hiding.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 29, 2017)

I am looking at a *Greenpoint* seeds of a _Copper Chem #10 x red head stranger_. Is Copper chem #10 a new breeder male? or is RHS the male? or are these old seeds?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 29, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I built with 11 foot ceilings. I dont use 5 of those feet anymore lol


Switch to undercurrent RDWC, DE gravitas and 13 gallon buckets and I guarantee you'll be using all of that.im building a building now specifically for this.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 29, 2017)

Cash option is back up 100%


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 29, 2017)

My camera has turned shitty,

I harvested the two lowest branches of my purple badlands today, 9 weeks

Extremely sticky and dense, stinking of cheap cologne...

Highly impressed with this plant and the amount of bud that it has produced


----------



## Craigson (Dec 29, 2017)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am looking at a *Greenpoint* seeds of a _Copper Chem #10 x red head stranger_. Is Copper chem #10 a new breeder male? or is RHS the male? or are these old seeds?


Usually the male is the second listed.
So RHS would be the male


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2
> View attachment 4064694
> She not going anywhere this time...


Yo gen I might have to send you the 7 I have left to see if you can pop them.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2017)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo gen I might have to send you the 7 I have left to see if you can pop them.




They definitely like the top soil to be warm like a hot summer day..


----------



## shaggyballs (Dec 29, 2017)

I know a lot of people have bitched about service, but GU has been great to me.
I messed things up a few times and he has fixed it right every time so far.
He offers chat on his site, and worked hand in hand with me to fix my order but I contacted him early in the day.
If he can't chat with you, you will get a response via email pretty quickly.
Thats been my experience anyhow, good luck to all.
Oh and I saw some very nice pics of greenpoint gear here also.
Nice job, big green thumbs up!
Shag


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 29, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> The web site has several bugs. Mostly cosmetic, but annoying nonetheless.
> @Gu~ wanna trade bugs for seeds? Three jump out at me, so I bet there's more that are hiding.


The pages won’t stop reloading.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum, stardawg leaning pheno.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, stardawg leaning pheno.View attachment 4065005


Stardawg leaner by color or overall?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Stardawg leaner by color or overall?


Mostly by scent. It has a super chemy funk to it, burnt rubber/ industrial cleaners. I have a better idea once it has cured.


----------



## ray098 (Dec 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> Mostly by scent. It has a super chemy funk to it, burnt rubber/ industrial cleaners. I have a better idea once it has cured.


that looks very good great job


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 29, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Cash option is back up 100%


This credit card fuckery is pissing me off.
Tell me I can send a ten dollar bill and a copy of my order and you'll send it to me right?

thanks @ Gu~


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 29, 2017)

Shaq Candy gonna whoop Clearwater for sure. 
A real winner in every way. Would threaten my love for Raindance even, 
if I wasnt so loyal...


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 29, 2017)

Websites fucked up now.poor guy man has having all kinds of issues.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 29, 2017)

I think the stretch is finally over for the Hickok Haze. Now I'm hoping all those bud sites develop into some chunky flowers.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 29, 2017)

Picked up a few packs from the "discontinued" section to try out GPS. Maverick, Pig Whistle and Hickok Haze. Cheers all.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 29, 2017)

@Gu~ thanks for the help on correcting issues with my order.
Just a little time and communication and @Gu~ will make it right.

Keep in mind
When an order is messed up... @Gu~ is probably just as upset as the person who placed the order.


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 29, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ thanks for the help on correcting issues with my order.
> Just a little time and communication and @Gu~ will make it right.
> 
> Keep in mind
> When an order is messed up... @Gu~ is probably just as upset as the person who placed the order.


After all that went on the past 24hrs!! I don't agree with the method you used. I'm glad things got straighten out for you!! And I commend you for the Positive Post!! Sorry about any offensive things I said!! Just gotta stand up for a man that stands behind his product and service!! @Gu~:clap::clap::bigjoint:


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2017)

Cali Cannon nug. The buds were not as dense as I thought so they overdried a little but the smell did come through in the end as well as taste! Its got a good OG gas smell not much lemon more earthy pine with a eucalyptus sharpness to it with a bit of skunky & sourness from Stardawg im guesing. Definitely loud when I open the jar! 

The high is pretty good, definitely one to smoke towards the ends of the day. Its not heavy enough to knock me out but it does make me just want to sit down & chill. I only smoke little bowls at a time & im good for a few hours.

On the exhale its tasty in the vape & smoking bowls that lingers in the mouth for awhile. One thing I dont particularly like is that it tastes like the smell of dirt at home depot lol, its really earthy like that. I will be running this one more time or two before seeing if i’ll keep it. Also think Im going to start some new GPS gear.


----------



## hydgrow (Dec 29, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ thanks for the help on correcting issues with my order.
> Just a little time and communication and @Gu~ will make it right.
> 
> Keep in mind
> When an order is messed up... @Gu~ is probably just as upset as the person who placed the order.



And now you look like the complete toolbag we always knew you were. Fuck off, no one cares, we know GU is good. Die in a fire!


----------



## led2076 (Dec 29, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> And now you look like the complete toolbag we always knew you were. Fuck off, no one cares, we know GU is good. Die in a fire!



be easy dick weed
you just started making orders with Gu~ and now you talk like you and Gu go way back.
Get real


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2017)

higher self said:


> Cali Cannon nug. The buds were not as dense as I thought so they overdried a little but the smell did come through in the end as well as taste! Its got a good OG gas smell not much lemon more earthy pine with a eucalyptus sharpness to it with a bit of skunky & sourness from Stardawg im guesing. Definitely loud when I open the jar!
> 
> The high is pretty good, definitely one to smoke towards the ends of the day. Its not heavy enough to knock me out but it does make me just want to sit down & chill. I only smoke little bowls at a time & im good for a few hours.
> 
> ...


That’s purty.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 29, 2017)

It's disapointing when people come on here and sound off on someone who goes way above and beyond. Not to mention the fact that several members advised the appropriate action and reaffirmed that all issues would be resolved. Weak character.


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 29, 2017)

coppershot said:


> It's disapointing when people come on here and sound off on someone who goes way above and beyond. Not to mention the fact that several members advised the appropriate action and reaffirmed that all issues would be resolved. Weak character.


Human beings is sometimes stubborn fam. We also lack patience at times and hate advice!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 29, 2017)

hydgrow said:


> And now you look like the complete toolbag we always knew you were. Fuck off, no one cares, we know GU is good. Die in a fire!


Haha post of the year


----------



## coppershot (Dec 29, 2017)

Yeah that's what I expect with my kids. Not adults. It's called entitlement and it's one of the absolute worst and most common character flaws. My comment, while triggered by the most recent shit, is not specific to this case. I just see it so often whether it be on here or in person.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 29, 2017)

still comments keep going when only @Gu~ and I know the facts of this matter.

@Gu~ would you care to chime in.
that's all I got


----------



## coppershot (Dec 29, 2017)

led2076 said:


> still comments keep going when only @Gu~ and I know the facts of this matter


Are you new? Do you know what a public forum is? Of course the comments came and continue to come. You made them public and opened it up for everyone to respond to. If you don't like it or don' want comments then do the respectable thing and take to a pm or email. For fucks sake you could have just come on here and publicly asked if Gu has been on lately.or the best way to reach him. Instead you threw a fucking tantrum that rivals my 3 year old all the while calling out good forum members.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 29, 2017)

Just grabbed some texas butter at auction hope to find a banana pheno


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2017)

LubdaNugs said:


> That’s purty.


Thanks its really iced out. Next time I will have to trim over my sift screen because there was a good pile of trics dropping.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Just grabbed some texas butter at auction hope to find a banana pheno


Snagged a pack of the "Texas Butter" myself. Now if I can only catch the Jelly Pie on auction.....


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 29, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Snagged a pack of the "Texas Butter" myself. Now if I can only catch the Jelly Pie on auction.....


yea figured id just use my rewards now only paid shipping


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 29, 2017)

I like the outrage. It makes the good stories more believable.

Wag the dog.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2017)

led2076 said:


> still comments keep going when only @Gu~ and I know the facts of this matter.
> 
> @Gu~ would you care to chime in.
> that's all I got


you act as though there is something we don't know which would excuse the childish crap you were spewing the other day.


----------



## led2076 (Dec 29, 2017)

If I post here once or twice more this thread will be the most viewed replied thread on RIU.

Consider the dog wagged

Happy New Year


----------



## THT (Dec 29, 2017)

Enjoying some purple mountain majesty with my bro. Stay high everybody.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 29, 2017)

led2076 said:


> If I post here once or twice more this thread will be the most viewed replied thread on RIU.
> 
> Consider the dog wagged
> 
> Happy New Year


Ima have to stop you right there and ask you to lay off the hard stuff and stick with regg


----------



## typoerror (Dec 30, 2017)

It doesn't matter if your talking bad or good about Gu~ and/or gps. Your talking about them. 

Good publicity and bad publicity is all publicity.


----------



## gritzz (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The Alien Rock Candy (ARC for short) is the 32% cut here in CO that is really tightly held.
> There are a few bag seed phenos from this pheno that are floating around but this one is the real deal.
> Also, take all that testing with a grain of Himalayan salt.


Any word on


Gu~ said:


> The Alien Rock Candy (ARC for short) is the 32% cut here in CO that is really tightly held.
> There are a few bag seed phenos from this pheno that are floating around but this one is the real deal.
> Also, take all that testing with a grain of Himalayan salt.


Say gu ,Any word on this Shaw candy dropping again, I missed out on it last summer...thnx


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 30, 2017)

led2076 said:


> If I post here once or twice more this thread will be the most viewed replied thread on RIU.
> 
> Consider the dog wagged
> 
> Happy New Year



cool,
I know you'll be the first to calm the next newbie seed buyer and that makes your ranting acceptable.
be cool, water when dry, feed lightly, dont mangle clone leaves, less additives is better, there are no tricks, use hid lights,
skip coco, skip fox farm products, grow organic. go buy an ac unit, dehuey, heater,for your grow space, now repeat for your drying space, dont bring in clones or buddies, google a trichome harvest chart and dont ask. that should get you going, maybe prevent further ranting.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 30, 2017)

What kind of shit is this..fuckem


*"Thank you for your email.*

*Unfortunately, we do not have your transaction in our system anymore. You may want to place a new transaction with your merchant’s website or you can also provide your credit card information to us through call. *(so that we can LOSE it again, along with your ccv number, address, zip code too. nice.

*Fuck You in your China ass credit card processor!*
*two weeks only to say they dropped the order ?*
*wtf @Gu~*


----------



## Cellardwellar (Dec 30, 2017)

I am seeing a trend on this thread. I see a bunch of the same posters over and over again posting what their Greenpoint seed purchase is. One week its this strain the next week its that strain.
I have a couple of observations:
1) it seems like hype. One week hickok haze is the bomb. then bodega bubblegum is the shit next week
2) it seems like these posters are either GU or maybe Gu's team?
3) Most growers on here are small scale. Ithink my one pack of purple badlands will be good enough to last me 3 years.
4) Bodhi. I big reason why I go with Bodhi most of time is that he just shuts the fuc up. he doesnt spend huge amounts of money on packaging or marketing or even tlaking much at all. he doesnt feel the need to make youtube videos with obnoxious loud music in the back ground dressed like a 12 year old
sorry if i offended anyone


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Packed in there like sardines.ALL females.got 1 male out of a whole pack of gunslinger.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Cellardwellar said:


> I am seeing a trend on this thread. I see a bunch of the same posters over and over again posting what their Greenpoint seed purchase is. One week its this strain the next week its that strain.
> I have a couple of observations:
> 1) it seems like hype. One week hickok haze is the bomb. then bodega bubblegum is the shit next week
> 2) it seems like these posters are either GU or maybe Gu's team?
> ...


Google "sackmastaflex" and well revisit this conversation.your welcome


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 30, 2017)

Cellardwellar said:


> I am seeing a trend on this thread. I see a bunch of the same posters over and over again posting what their Greenpoint seed purchase is. One week its this strain the next week its that strain.
> I have a couple of observations:
> 1) it seems like hype. One week hickok haze is the bomb. then bodega bubblegum is the shit next week
> 2) it seems like these posters are either GU or maybe Gu's team?
> ...


I agree with @Heisengrow Instagram Sackmastaflex then come back!! Quick question how many fire strains does Bodhi have?? I'm quite sure its more than a couple! So why does it have to be hype with @Gu~ ?? You clearly haven't been through this thread! Or have did any searches about Green Point!!


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2017)

Observations..... lol. Maybe look at the post history of those you'e accusing of being Gu or Greenpoint staffers and you'll likely 'observe' their post history is all over the place in terms of breeders, grow methods, lighting and so on.

Heisengrow is spot on.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

Your right it is hype....just not the way you think.

The hype is about the auctions and discounts. People lose it when they can get a pack of flame of $30 or below with shipping.

So yea, these auctions and deals this holiday season have been a bunch of hype....the good kind though. Feel free to pay full retail. No one minds.


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 30, 2017)

Cellardwellar said:


> I am seeing a trend on this thread. I see a bunch of the same posters over and over again posting what their Greenpoint seed purchase is. One week its this strain the next week its that strain.
> I have a couple of observations:
> 1) it seems like hype. One week hickok haze is the bomb. then bodega bubblegum is the shit next week
> 2) it seems like these posters are either GU or maybe Gu's team?
> ...


I don't know how much of this thread that you have read my friend, but Gu himself came on here a admitted that Hickok Haze had a high male to female ratio. To add to that I think there have been three peeps on her post pics of the Hickok Haze. Heisengrow, THT, and myself. Both Heisengrow and myself have mentioned that the Hickok Haze was a stretchy bitch and THT grew his 12/12 from seed. Killer job by the way @THT!!!


----------



## Cellardwellar (Dec 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Your right it is hype....just not the way you think.
> 
> The hype is about the auctions and discounts. People lose it when they can get a pack of flame of $30 or below with shipping.
> 
> So yea, these auctions and deals this holiday season have been a bunch of hype....the good kind though. Feel free to pay full retail. No one minds.


Whats the big deal? I payed full price for Purple Badlands. thats $107. If its good, pay the man his money.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

I've bought a bunch of packs at retail. The hype lately has been auction and sale related.

It's not hype genetics ergo my point.

If I can get the same shit for less I will always pay less.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

The real question @Cellardwellar is what are you trying to add to the discussion?

You accused people who like and want to talk about the genetics of being shills and then get mad that someone explained that the genetics aren't hype but the deals are rocking.

Like I said, and gu said....if you're paying retail you aren't paying attention.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2017)

I have not paid retail for anything Greenpoint. My average cost per pack is silly low and most every strain has been stellar and more varied than I would have thought as mine are all from the Stardawg male. Very few troubles and wonderful potency and terps. Every girl I have flowered has been at least way better than most. Becoming a fan but never a fanboy. I do like Seeds sealed in there packet myself for tamper and moisture factors.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 30, 2017)

led2076 said:


> @Gu~ thanks for the help on correcting issues with my order.
> Just a little time and communication and @Gu~ will make it right.
> 
> Keep in mind
> When an order is messed up... @Gu~ is probably just as upset as the person who placed the order.



Honestly if i owned GPS. They way you acted in here. I would've refunded your money. And told you to kick rocks. I think every order that GPS had mess ups on. @Gu~ made right. Even some that were used errors. I placed an order the 21st I think. Got it today. Used CC no problem. There's absolutely no reason to act like the child you did. Not cool at all.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> The real question @Cellardwellar is what are you trying to add to the discussion?
> 
> You accused people who like and want to talk about the genetics of being shills and then get mad that someone explained that the genetics aren't hype but the deals are rocking.
> 
> Like I said, and gu said....if you're paying retail you aren't paying attention.



I have not one pack of GPS genetics that I paid full price for. That' why I only order at GPS, mostly.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2017)

Another thing to consider is that 1 pack will do you for 3 years. Most of us in this thread, and frankly on this subforum, have a seed puchasing addiction, or in the least have pretty big collections. Most of us have more beans than we could pop.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

I think I paid retail for my coppers just because. But we'll worth the price of admission. Popped a half pack with three ladies I'm having trouble choosing between.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 30, 2017)

coppershot said:


> Another thing to consider is that 1 pack will do you for 3 years. Most of us in this thread, and frankly on this subforum, have a seed puchasing addiction, or in the least have pretty big collections. Most of us have more beans than we could pop.


Facts....I need a farm


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 30, 2017)

I had a bad pack of Chinook Haze. Alot didn't germ ones that did. All males. Emailed gu had replaceent pack with 5 days. Every order I've placed, ive gotten within 5 days usually. And im clear on the opposite side of the country from gps. So in 5 days. That's order, process, shipped, and received in 5 days or less. I spent 4 bucks on a pack of hibernate and one obs shipped to my door. And it was still shipped with the same speed. That's why gps rocks. Not only the deals and auctions. But it doesnt matter if you spend 4 bucks or 400 bucks. @Gu~ takes care of ya.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have not one pack of GPS genetics that I paid full price for. That' why I only order at GPS, mostly.


Not only GPS but the other Reeder gear he carries. I got 2 packs of DVG and 2 packs of Cannaventure for cheap.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Google "sackmastaflex" and well revisit this conversation.your welcome



Thanks for putting that out there.

Stunning looking plants.

I only hit images and checked some photos.I hit vids and a Elite and Rare genetics vid came up.Has a very cool 25 second vid created out of 1800 still photos....zoomed in up to 1400%....it's bad ass.....i could loop that bitch and watch for hours lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Thanks for putting that out there.
> 
> Stunning looking plants.
> 
> I only hit images and checked some photos.I hit vids and a Elite and Rare genetics vid came up.Has a very cool 25 second vid created out of 1800 still photos....zoomed in up to 1400%....it's bad ass.....i could loop that bitch and watch for hours lol.


It was his grows that brought me to greenpoint.nothing against the guys here but about 200 pages back there wasn' much.i wasn' t impressed with any of the shit I was seeing here but than people started to post some fire in this thread.i remember trying to find a US breeder and not having to deal with the Dutch anymore.started to research and this was the biggest thread on the net for greenpoint gear..i never liked this forum and have been on icmag a while but gu got banned from there so I left icmag all together except for the Florida growers thread.in the beginning I prob would have never fucked with greenpoint if it wasn't for andy sacks instagram and all the phenos he was pulling.
Now the cats out the bag and some guys on this thread are killing it.nice representations of what you can find in Gu's gear.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 30, 2017)

Well I hate that I only paid $4.00 for these to come to me. I almost feel bad for @Gu~ I said almost. Thanks.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 30, 2017)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Your right it is hype....just not the way you think.
> 
> The hype is about the auctions and discounts. People lose it when they can get a pack of flame of $30 or below with shipping.
> 
> So yea, these auctions and deals this holiday season have been a bunch of hype....the good kind though. Feel free to pay full retail. No one minds.


After I read this just went back through my purchases from GPS this year... wrote everything down added up total costs vs retail.... 
12 packs of Cannaventure
3 packs of dungeons vault
2 packs of cult classics
3 packs of oni seeds
6 packs of non discontinued Greenpoint 
9 packs of discontinued Greenpoint
Total cost $754.31 for 35 packs $21.55/
Retail $3182.02
%76.3 off


----------



## dandyrandy (Dec 30, 2017)

Wrong place but I also like TGA. But the ease and variety at GU sinks it for me. I may run a timewreck next round. Got some beans.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 30, 2017)

Very berry chem funk
PB #7 & #2
   
Just so pretty smelling and potent, though I'd share.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 30, 2017)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't know how much of this thread that you have read my friend, but Gu himself came on here a admitted that Hickok Haze had a high male to female ratio. To add to that I think there have been three peeps on her post pics of the Hickok Haze. Heisengrow, THT, and myself. Both Heisengrow and myself have mentioned that the Hickok Haze was a stretchy bitch and THT grew his 12/12 from seed. Killer job by the way @THT!!!


I have 2 HH's going, neither stretched much FWIW.


----------



## the gnome (Dec 30, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> I have not one pack of GPS genetics that I paid full price for. That' why I only order at GPS, mostly.


Ive paid full price on plenty of GPS gear
BUT
add in the discounts and run that total all together and i know i have a nice discount on everything spent with Gu.
I'm happy, 99.5% of other customers seem to stoked and Gu's happy too
gotta luv Capitalism 

btw In the last year Ive only strayed to other breeders a few times,
inhouse's Dolato(Xcellent) from neptune and I couldn't pass up the symbiotics purple punch presale a few weeks ago


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 30, 2017)

No complaints here....just a Terpy New Year
To ya,ll


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 30, 2017)

Things to look forward to in 2018:

The Return of:
Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
Lucky 7s (Lucky Charms x Stardawg)

Testers starting Spring '18:
Blissful Wizzard x Stardawg
Cherry Lime Haze x Stardawg
Ecto Cooler x Stardawg
Fruity Pebbles OG x Stardawg
Legend OG x Stardawg
Sundae Driver x Stardawg
Tahoe Alien #5 x Stardawg
Wedding Cake x Stardawg
Stardawg Bx2


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...



Would love to get in on testing. Gonna be fire.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...


I want in on anything FPOG, Wedding Cake, and Lucky 7's.
Ive been looking for a solid FPOG cross for a minute now.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 30, 2017)

It will be old school madhouse. 3am signup only the bravest and fastest and most dedicated will get in.
10 packs each. signup will start and close within one minute guaranteed.

You will most likely be pissed off at 3:01am (Date TBA Spring 2018 )
The only second chance you'll get will be at auction until they are officially released.

'Murica


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> It will be old school madhouse. 3am signup only the bravest and fastest and most dedicated will get in.
> 10 packs each. signup will start and close within one minute guaranteed.
> 
> You will most likely be pissed off at 3:01am (Date TBA Spring 2018 )
> ...


3am....thats perfectly synced with HydroRed time haha


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 30, 2017)

Shaq Candy


----------



## needsomebeans (Dec 30, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> I have 2 HH's going, neither stretched much FWIW.


Hickok Haze 3 days before the flip. She is the on in the green pot.

Here she is two weeks after the flip.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> It will be old school madhouse. 3am signup only the bravest and fastest and most dedicated will get in.
> 10 packs each. signup will start and close within one minute guaranteed.
> 
> You will most likely be pissed off at 3:01am (Date TBA Spring 2018 )
> ...


I'l definitey sign up.ill have my setup finished by than.48 buckets on each side of 30 feet 4 rows under DE gravitas rocking that shit.96 DWC buckets full of greenpoint.would have to get a pack of colored consruction paper for pics.Cant wait to see who lands those.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I want in on anything FPOG, Wedding Cake, and Lucky 7's.
> Ive been looking for a solid FPOG cross for a minute now.


I'll tell you what, amigo....only one of 5 cracked was a girly, but a Greenline Orange Tree bx [ orange tree x FPOG ] is coming up on 6 weeks; a frost monster that's been reeking orange since just after the first few white pistils. Looks like it should be done in a couple of weeks.



dandyrandy said:


> Wrong place but I also like TGA. But the ease and variety at GU sinks it for me. I may run a timewreck next round. Got some beans.


I dig TGA as well; the timewreck girls I got a couple of years ago were productive and solid smoke. I have one Ripped Bubba included in a 12 seed shotgun crackfest just a day underway - 12 different reg beans, the best 4 girls [5 would be better] will go to round 2; aka bloom tent.

Greenpoint content: 2 of the random 12 is one ea of Pioneer Kush and Cali Cannon. Would have included a Hibernate, but it's still in transit. Should have some good variety to smoke this coming spring no matter who the girls turn out to be.


----------



## waterproof808 (Dec 30, 2017)

Outdoor Tombstone - chem fuel on the nose. Around Day 60


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll tell you what, amigo....only one of 5 cracked was a girly, but a Greenline Orange Tree bx [ orange tree x FPOG ] is coming up on 6 weeks; a frost monster that's been reeking orange since just after the first few white pistils. Looks like it should be done in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between Obsoul33t's BX's, Oni, and Seed Junky's "FPOG x Orange Tahoe" I havent been able to get my hooks on a pack of anything with it. Made my day to see GPS is running testers. 
Is it true GPS was selling Oni gear at one point?


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> 3am....thats perfectly synced with HydroRed time haha


See you there!!


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Between Obsoul33t's BX's, Oni, and Seed Junky's "FPOG x Orange Tahoe" I havent been able to get my hooks on a pack of anything with it. Made my day to see GPS is running testers.
> Is it true GPS was selling Oni gear at one point?


Yes couple months back


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...


How do we get in on the testers is it a IG thing


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2017)

My 6 packs were delivered in the past 2 days

Blizzard bush
Evergreen
Maverick
Purple mountain majesty
Chinook haze
OBS


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 30, 2017)

The only notification will be via Greenpoint Gazette


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The only notification will be via Greenpoint Gazette


Cool ill keep an eye out


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> How do we get in on the testers is it a IG thing


God, I hope not. I dont do IG.
I just got hip to GPS like a month ago. I guess I'd be considered a "fanboy" according to dude a few pages back lol.
Got this on 4 seperate orders since Black Friday and have a pack of "Texas Butter" on the way as well. Still want the Jelly Pie.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> God, I hope not. I dont do IG.
> I just got hip to GPS like a month ago. I guess I'd be considered a "fanboy" according to dude a few pages back lol.
> Got this on 4 seperate orders since Black Friday and have a pack of "Texas Butter" on the way as well. Still want the Jelly Pie.
> View attachment 4065496


Lol I also have Texas butter on the way. So thats 7 packs in the 2 weeks that ive known of GPS. Hopefully more in the future

Wanted some cackleberry also but it was always snipped outta my cart


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2017)

I wish I'd known about the nuggets sooner. I'd be sitting on a free pack of Jelly Pies right about now 
If things were any more affordable at GPS, Gu~ would owe _me_ money at the end of my order lmao


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Dec 30, 2017)

Tahoe stardawg #3 week 4 , starting to give off that classic chem smell, all 3 phenos have very tight internode spacing 



Tahoe x stardawg #2 
Also starting to smell like Chem funk 



Tahoe stardawg Pheno #1 the tallest of the bunch , plain so far but I think she might have some og stench to her will see 



Oh ya pheno number 3 got hit with my Martian monkey male (GG4 x lemon alien) 
Let the pollen chucking - multi hybrid gods smile down on me


----------



## Vato_504 (Dec 30, 2017)

I have 2 bandit breaths. One ogkb dom and the other is most likely stardawg dom.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...


1st off TY for getting my password straightened out.

GU can you PLEASE get Alien Rock Candy I know being in Co you can get or have Kind love's cut. I don't do fem and would love to buy some ARC x Stardawg.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Don' understand why people don' do fems.over half of the shit being used for these crosses c ame from a hermied plant that pregnated an ileet clone.somone planted a seed or 2 from these ileets and found shit like GG 4,OGKB and I guarantee over half the crosses made with GDP was S1 fems.S1 fems are more likely to throw nuts than selfed plants.
My entire GU project will consist of feminized crosses of at least 12 bad ass girls I find in all these packs.i promise u every fem I make will be straight up fire.cant wait to reverse my baddest copper chem female with any bad ass female from the 20 packs I already have.even a ghost OG reversed back to hickock haze would be fire


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Don' understand why people don' do fems.over half of the shit being used for these crosses c ame from a hermied plant that pregnated an ileet clone.somone planted a seed or 2 from these ileets and found shit like GG 4,OGKB and I guarantee over half the crosses made with GDP was S1 fems.S1 fems are more likely to throw nuts than selfed plants.
> My entire GU project will consist of feminized crosses of at least 12 bad ass girls I find in all these packs.i promise u every fem I make will be straight up fire.cant wait to reverse my baddest copper chem female with any bad ass female from the 20 packs I already have.even a ghost OG reversed back to hickock haze would be fire


To each their own, but I believe males are just as important to the survival of cannabis as females. I don't grow fem seeds, thats not to say I won't grow a clone of something that came from s1. Just that I want males because I breed, I'm not a so called breeder who just reverses elite clones and thinks they are a breeder.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 30, 2017)

reversing clones successfully takes skills and great timing, just saying. The simple breeder lets a boy and girl flower together in a tent, a real no brainer. both make fire.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> reversing clones successfully takes skills and great timing, just saying. The simple breeder lets a boy and girl flower together in a tent, a real no brainer. both make fire.


I use to breed autos.only way to do them cause you cant clone them.ive cloned several of them with always the same results lol.They die the end.I got fem breeding down to a science.i can make a 60ppm batch of CS in 45 min flat that will reverse 100 females all day.only issue I had with autos is electric bill is outrageous.i still have over 1000 auto seeds from way back that are fire as shit when I retired from them.worked a few lines to death and than said fuck it.my photos were always easier to deal with.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> reversing clones successfully takes skills and great timing, just saying. The simple breeder lets a boy and girl flower together in a tent, a real no brainer. both make fire.


not true.. you can hit a whole clone say purple punch with sil. Then add 15 different clones into tent with her, with a tiny fan and pollenate all of them. Can't get any easier. 
With males the pollenating is the same but you have to have skill to choose a good male.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> reversing clones successfully takes skills and great timing, just saying.


I believe you. Two autumn attempts equaled two failed attempts; the first w/ GA3. the 2nd w/ CS. This last one was a true gut punch because I was using a few extinct strains.



AmericanGrower508 said:


> not true..
> With males the pollenating is the same but you have to have skill to choose a good male.


I believe you as well...lol. But I've made some pretty good progeny just by chucking whatever was around to whatever was around.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> not true.. you can hit a whole clone say purple punch with sil. Then add 15 different clones into tent with her, with a tiny fan and pollenate all of them. Can't get any easier.
> With males the pollenating is the same but you have to have skill to choose a good male.


Lol If it was easy mephisto and fast buds would be out of business.timing a female to throw balls and doing it right before you kill her isn' that easy.
Also finding good males isn't hard.its just having enough space to test the f1's of the males without cross contaminating is the bitch.
Ever create an auto fem strain from photos using straight rudderallis.it sucks cause auto genes are recessive.
Would rather deal with fems cause sexing plants sucks balls.i can attest anyone here that has popped hickock would have probably rather had a 6 pack of fems than wasting a month of wattage to get 1 female and the rest punk ass dick swingers.i promise u.i would popped a pack a pack of fems faster than that LED dude said I'm sorry


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Between Obsoul33t's BX's, Oni, and Seed Junky's "FPOG x Orange Tahoe" I havent been able to get my hooks on a pack of anything with it. Made my day to see GPS is running testers.
> Is it true GPS was selling Oni gear at one point?


If your looking for FPOG crosses, I'd like to suggest you look to Jaws Seeds and Dankonomics.
I haven't checked with this bank since June, but they should have what you need. 
[email protected] for availability.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol If it was easy mephisto and fast buds would be out of business.timing a female to throw balls and doing it right before you kill her isn' that easy.
> Also finding good males isn't hard.its just having enough space to test the f1's of the males without cross contaminating is the bitch.
> Ever create an auto fem strain from photos using straight rudderallis.it sucks cause auto genes are recessive.
> Would rather deal with fems cause sexing plants sucks balls.i can attest anyone here that has popped hickock would have probably rather had a 6 pack of fems than wasting a month of wattage to get 1 female and the rest punk ass dick swingers.i promise u.i would popped a pack a pack of fems faster than that LED dude said I'm sorry


I spit out coffee after I read that last line. Kudos. 

Looking to disperse any of those autos?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> I spit out coffee after I read that last line. Kudos.
> 
> Looking to disperse any of those autos?


Yeah I don' give a shit


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 30, 2017)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> I spit out coffee after I read that last line. Kudos.
> 
> Looking to disperse any of those autos?


Lol you read my mind about the autos!! @Keystone-grower™


----------



## Derrick83 (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I use to breed autos.only way to do them cause you cant clone them.ive cloned several of them with always the same results lol.They die the end.I got fem breeding down to a science.i can make a 60ppm batch of CS in 45 min flat that will reverse 100 females all day.only issue I had with autos is electric bill is outrageous.i still have over 1000 auto seeds from way back that are fire as shit when I retired from them.worked a few lines to death and than said fuck it.my photos were always easier to deal with.


Any pics of some autos you grew? @Heisengrow


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Derrick83 said:


> Any pics of some autos you grew? @Heisengrow


I have them on my laptop at home.im at work now.but I think theres a thread here on show off your autos i.posted a bunch of.pics of my projects on.ill.see if I can find it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Here' a few I found.
These are the f1's of the final project.this was my last auto run and I was sick of 800 a month light bill from 18/6
 

Same exact plants 2 weeks later.

 

70 days from sprout.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

I had worked over 3 generations and those were the seeds from what I started and the final product.

Here' a couple of the moms I used in the makin.the purple one was a volunteer that came up out back where I dumped a bunch of shit.about a month later I kept smelling this funky ads smell.it was so strong.i tracked it to a volunteer plant that came up outside and I took her in and reversed her for the pollen of a bad ads northern light I had that was crossed to sour diesel.
 

The daddy aka mom lol.

 
And a different one I got 500 seeds left over from


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Here' a few I found.
> These are the f1's of the final project.this was my last auto run and I was sick of 800 a month light bill from 18/6
> View attachment 4065624
> 
> ...


Thats is a high bill, what kinda lights you running?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Thats is a high bill, what kinda lights you running?


2 1000 w HPS under 20 hours of light and 630 w of cmh and 3 water chillers. Adds up.its the extra hours of light on autos that kills u.8 extra hours a day on every light is like 250 extra hours a month x 3 lights plus the chillers run when lights on.
Just wasn' worth the 25 days I was saving.plus you can't clone them so it sucks.i was finding fire in every run but couldn't keep any of them


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 30, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Just grabbed some texas butter at auction hope to find a banana pheno


I was looking at that one...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> 2 1000 w HPS under 20 hours of light and 630 w of cmh and 3 water chillers. Adds up.its the extra hours of light on autos that kills u.8 extra hours a day on every light is like 250 extra hours a month x 3 lights plus the chillers run when lights on.
> Just wasn' worth the 25 days I was saving.plus you can't clone them so it sucks.i was finding fire in every run but couldn't keep any of them


That does seem high. You probably have some air conditioning where your @?

I've never strayed over to the Auto's, what kind of fire can you breed into these autos?
A good buddy offered me some 10 year old Lowryder seeds said they give a similar buzz to that of Mexican brickweed from the 80's, not too reassuring, but I could grow fields of it in Alaska and corner the concentrates market, lol.
What if I crossed them to say a Copper Chem,
Would I end up with something in between the 2 parents?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> That does seem high. You probably have some air conditioning where your @?
> 
> I've never strayed over to the Auto's, what kind of fire can you breed into these autos?
> A good buddy offered me some 10 year old Lowryder seeds said they give a similar buzz to that of Mexican brickweed from the 80's, not too reassuring, but I could grow fields of it in Alaska and corner the concentrates market, lol.
> ...


Only 25 percent of offspring from a photo parent and auto can become auto.,2 auto parents from that group can breed 75 percent and third will be 100 percent.yes you breed copper chem into rudderallis but none of there offspring will be auto.you would have to breed the 2 best female f1's and would get autos in the f2's but only around 25 percent.its a process.finding 2 females in the f2 line that will auto and stay closer to copper chem.would prob need about 100 seeds popped to get there.but once you breed 2 autos together on the third generation all of there seeds will be autos.feminizing autos is important cause you don' wanna have to deal with having to cull males on top of suck ass females that won't auto.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Only 25 percent of offspring from a photo parent and auto can become auto.,2 auto parents from that group can breed 75 percent and third will be 100 percent.yes you breed copper chem into rudderallis but none of there offspring will be auto.you would have to breed the 2 best female f1's and would get autos in the f2's but only around 25 percent.its a process.finding 2 females in the f2 line that will auto and stay closer to copper chem.would prob need about 100 seeds popped to get there.but once you breed 2 autos together on the third generation all of there seeds will be autos.feminizing autos is important cause you don' wanna have to deal with having to cull males on top of suck ass females that won't auto.


How does the potency transfer during this process? Would I end up with something really good or would the Ruderalis genes water it down?


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 30, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> How does the potency transfer during this process? Would I end up with something really good or would the Ruderalis genes water it down?


Naw man if you selected right you would eventually end up with about 75 percent chem and 25 percent rudderallis.
I personally would just use a mephisto female that' super close to chem and reverse the copper chem to the mephisto.sprout 20 seeds and take the 2 finest females that represented the most of copper chem and cross them together.sprout there seeds and take the ones that auto from that group.youll know right away.they will start to throw hairs in 3 weeks under 24 hrs light.toss all the ones that don' t auto and spray all the females that autoed.collect pollen from your best one and freeze it.
Sprout 20 more f2s and do the same thing.cull the ones that don't auto.nkw take your pollen and hit the best female that looks like copper chem and all her seeds will be autos females.


----------



## typoerror (Dec 30, 2017)

Oh my! I just seedgasmed...


Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...



Latest pick up arrived


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 31, 2017)

Any1 have a new newsletter from greenpoint? I dont so maybe i wont be a lucky tester


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Dec 31, 2017)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> This is deeply disturbing. Has anyone else had an experience like this when trying to order seeds with a cc lately?


I had this problem with my Visa CC then I ran it with a secondary debit card and it worked fine.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 31, 2017)

evergreengardener said:


> Any1 have a new newsletter from greenpoint? I dont so maybe i wont be a lucky tester


I believe its to go out around spring time 2018


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 31, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I use to breed autos.only way to do them cause you cant clone them.ive cloned several of them with always the same results lol.They die the end.I got fem breeding down to a science.i can make a 60ppm batch of CS in 45 min flat that will reverse 100 females all day.only issue I had with autos is electric bill is outrageous.i still have over 1000 auto seeds from way back that are fire as shit when I retired from them.worked a few lines to death and than said fuck it.my photos were always easier to deal with.


you had some serious love on autos aye.

also, autoflowers can be cloned- when tissues are cultured. 1 little jar of cultured autoflower genes will produce about 1200 artificial autoflower seeds every month ready to plant.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> How does the potency transfer during this process? Would I end up with something really good or would the Ruderalis genes water it down?


Check out a Punnets Square


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2017)

Everyone needs to sign up for the Greenpoint newsletter.


----------



## Howard Burn (Dec 31, 2017)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> I had this problem with my Visa CC then I ran it with a secondary debit card and it worked fine.


Same thing here


----------



## ApacheBone (Dec 31, 2017)

typoerror said:


> Oh my! I just seedgasmed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would’ve been me if the cash option was up for that auction.


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> you had some serious love on autos aye.
> 
> also, autoflowers can be cloned- when tissues are cultured. 1 little jar of cultured autoflower genes will produce about 1200 artificial autoflower seeds every month ready to plant.


Yeah man but that take a lab and shit lol.that level of science is beyond my pay scale.haha


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2017)

Gu~ said:


> The only notification will be via Greenpoint Gazette


Atleast I'll be up when this goes down. I miss a ton of auctions bc of how I work. Thanks for making it a madhouse.


----------



## chemphlegm (Dec 31, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man but that take a lab and shit lol.that level of science is beyond my pay scale.haha


been using a 2x4 spare grow tent for years as my lab. pressure cooker, racks, jars, lysol, bleach......lab quality stuff.....lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 31, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> been using a 2x4 spare grow tent for years as my lab. pressure cooker, racks, jars, lysol, bleach......lab quality stuff.....lol


I researched it a while back and saw shit had to be super sterile.i know Darkheart sells tissue clones.i just didn' love autos enough to deal with all that.i liked em way back when I could get a quick elbow in 75 days from sprout.
Photos still have better overall quality IMO.just easier to deal with also.but autos will always have there place in the industry


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2017)

Gave some O.B.S. a bath last night.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2017)

Heisengrow said:


> I researched it a while back and saw shit had to be super sterile.i know Darkheart sells tissue clones.i just didn' love autos enough to deal with all that.i liked em way back when I could get a quick elbow in 75 days from sprout.
> Photos still have better overall quality IMO.just easier to deal with also.but autos will always have there place in the industry


They would be great for my location, outdoors.
Our last frost is around June 1 and it frosts again around September 1st and it stays lit around the clock most of that time. We also have bountiful places to guerilla grow.
I know people do autos up here, but if you don't get dank then you might as well make brownies with it, because no one will want it.


----------



## Trewalker (Dec 31, 2017)

Can recommend Cookies N Chem, "strong buzz" stanks of ammonia, rubber


----------



## Heisengrow (Dec 31, 2017)

Bakersfield said:


> They would be great for my location, outdoors.
> Our last frost is around June 1 and it frosts again around September 1st and it stays lit around the clock most of that time. We also have bountiful places to guerilla grow.
> I know people do autos up here, but if you don't get dank then you might as well make brownies with it, because no one will want it.


Yeah outdoors with autos you would be awesome.plant them in spring and they'l be finished in 80 days.you could plant another set mid summer and be done by fall.


----------



## typoerror (Dec 31, 2017)

ApacheBone said:


> Would’ve been me if the cash option was up for that auction.


O rly? I paid cash for these. The option was there when I got them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Clearwater Kush  K


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 31, 2017)

Night Rider


----------



## coppershot (Dec 31, 2017)

whytewidow said:


> Gave some O.B.S. a bath last night.


Would love to see how these go. There isn' much out there on them and I couldn't find anything on SMF IG page. Will be a few months before I soak mine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2018)

Anyone ever run Purple Outlaw? 
Short plants with a 50-60 day flowering time sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## shawtyj186 (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone ever run Purple Outlaw?
> Short plants with a 50-60 day flowering time sounds pretty awesome.


Yeah I would like to see pic or any info on it as well bought 3 packs have not soak any yet


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

just noticed shipping went up


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2018)

NEW YEARS CELEBRATION 50% OFF CODE.........NYE!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> NEW YEARS CELEBRATION 50% OFF CODE.........NYE!


 Can't get on cause the website instantly refreshes. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone ever run Purple Outlaw?
> Short plants with a 50-60 day flowering time sounds pretty awesome.


I'm planning a shoot off with those later this year. 

Purple outlaw and strayfox trees dawg x sr71 pk

I'm hoping for some similar looks from each batch, maybe cross them if I get a nice male from either line.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Can't get on cause the website instantly refreshes. Thanks for the heads up!


Same here WTF is up with that?


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 1, 2018)

Idk loads fine for me ??


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm planning a shoot off with those later this year.
> 
> Purple outlaw and strayfox trees dawg x sr71 pk
> 
> I'm hoping for some similar looks from each batch, *maybe cross* them if I get a nice male from either line.


There is a new user agreement on his site that says this is no longer allowed lol


----------



## coppershot (Jan 1, 2018)

I saw others complain of this but it was fine for me. Even last night it was fine but this morning it started to happen. I am sure he is aware of it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

Site working fine for me and jelly pie is back in auction


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Site working fine for me and jelly pie is back in auction


What browser are you using evergreen?

I'm wondering if its a Chrome hiccup on my end


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There is a new user agreement on his site that says this is no longer allowed lol





Lurrabq said:


> What browser are you using evergreen?
> 
> I'm wondering if its a Chrome hiccup on my end


Well shit. Maybe I won't.

Should be interesting to see how close each line is to one another. With how interbred those chem family lines are I have a feeling the Stardwag and Tresdawg should be rather similar, then looking at the sr71 on the other side should make for a fun run.

Is that new agreement at checkout or something? Can't seem to find it


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> What browser are you using evergreen?
> 
> I'm wondering if its a Chrome hiccup on my end


Chrome is what i use but chrome had an update a few days ago check to see if yours is the latest update


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Well shit. Maybe I won't.
> 
> Should be interesting to seer how close each line is to one another. With how interbred those chem family lines are I have a feeling the Stardwag and Tresdawg should be rather similar, then looking at the sr71 on the other side should make for a fun run.
> 
> Is that new agreement at checkout or something? Can't seem to find it


Yea its at checkout you have to agree before checkout now had a auction pack snipped from my cart over that lol because unlike most people I tend to read through those agreements


----------



## coppershot (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Site working fine for me and jelly pie is back in auction


Yup seems to be fine again.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea its at checkout you have to agree before checkout now had a auction pack snipped from my cart over that lol because unlike most people I tend to read through those agreements
> View attachment 4066394


Yea I haven't placed an order since the update. Makes sense and thanks for showing me.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

Is that how that interprets we cant chuck with GPS gear? Lol I was planning on making some nice crosses (OG x Sativa) with my seeds. I didn’t agree to anything so I still gonna get my chucking on!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

higher self said:


> Is that how that interprets we cant chuck with GPS gear? Lol I was planning on making some nice crosses (OG x Sativa) with my seeds. I didn’t agree to anything so I still gonna get my chucking on!


That's how I interpreted it. After reading the beginning of the agreement and then that. Someone else should go skim through it and see if they believe that's what it's saying.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> That's how I interpreted it. After reading the beginning of the agreement and then that. Someone else should go skim through it and see if they believe that's what it's saying.


I’ll have to take a look, I haven’t logged in or password reset yet. Usually just window shop at this point lol


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 1, 2018)

Do what you want with the seeds. Please make F2's unlock that treasure chest


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Chrome is what i use but chrome had an update a few days ago check to see if yours is the latest update


Thanks man.

That update helped some. Still have the login issue that cropped up after the update to the GPS site.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m gonna cross Tombstone with a Malawi from Ace or my Double Jamaican male. So looking for males & females from the Tombstone really a nice male as I should have some female keepers from other strains by the time im ready to pollinate.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey y'all I'm on GP website on a separate tab right now. I have Gold Nuggets to redeem that I have been waiting to use. I am really getting frustrated because when I redeem the Golden Nuggets then enter coupon code, it is only giving me the discount for the coupon code and not giving me an option to pay with my Golden Nuggets... So if I was to proceed with that, what would be the point in redeeming my nuggets? Would they just disappear? Wth do I do?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

I did not know nuggets was a "coupon or acted as a coupon" I thought they were basically cash that you earn???


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 1, 2018)

How about yall take a 5 second break from the auction so I can grab something......................


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I did not know nuggets was a "coupon or acted as a coupon" I thought they were basically cash that you earn???


That's it,collect enough, and your next order may just be shipping cost.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

Apparently the site is down. Bc it keeps saying the host is unknown. It' not my internet either. Of course it's down. Running 50% off.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

I have 148 bucks worth of Nuggets. I have 4 packs of seeds in my cart. Why can I not apply the coupon 2018 for the 50% off cost and then redeem my nuggetsyo pay for the majority of that order? Its irritating the shit out of me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

But nope... Can't use my nuggets that I earned like the site says I can. Not when a discount is going on. Wth?


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have 148 bucks worth of Nuggets. I have 4 packs of seeds in my cart. Why can I not apply the coupon 2018 for the 50% off cost and then redeem my nuggetsyo pay for the majority of that order? Its irritating the shit out of me.


You could never use the sale codes and your nuggets at the same time in the past, is the new system different?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Site is working fine for me but I spent an hour a half picking out the genetics I want, been waiting to use my nuggets with the 50% off code like I have seen people do in the past just to see that I can't even use them...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

From what I have been told, you can. Pretty sure I even seen it on here back a few months ago. But idk... It does not specify that you can't on the Golden Nugget info page. Whatever, guess ill just go spend my Golden Nuggets on full price beans that I've been waiting to use on this sale.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

You can only use one code at a time its like that for most web cart systems. Your getting worked up for nothing just pick which one gives you the better deal lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

I saw that too


psychadelibud said:


> Site is working fine for me but I spent an hour a half picking out the genetics I want, been waiting to use my nuggets with the 50% off code like I have seen people do in the past just to see that I can't even use them...


ya, it got changed after the black friday site revamp I believe.


----------



## higher self (Jan 1, 2018)

For the longest I could only use one code believe me I always tried but maybe I was doing it wrong *shoulder shrugs*


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

I have used more than one code before. Never the Golden Nuggestts and a code but 2 codes yes. On black Friday.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 1, 2018)

If you were able to use more than one code... it was my mistake. Only for a very short amount of time were the settings allowed to stack.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

I mean maybe since the site updated things have changed, that specifically. But I am getting worked up because I have done it in the past and before I knew you can't do it anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey y'all I'm on GP website on a separate tab right now. I have Gold Nuggets to redeem that I have been waiting to use. I am really getting frustrated because when I redeem the Golden Nuggets then enter coupon code, it is only giving me the discount for the coupon code and not giving me an option to pay with my Golden Nuggets... So if I was to proceed with that, what would be the point in redeeming my nuggets? Would they just disappear? Wth do I do?


Gold nuggets aren't working for me. They worked yesterday but only for a few minutes. Tried to buy something from the auction but it got sniped from my cart. I was going to redeem my nuggets but never got the chance. 
Now it's telling me I get $5 to sign up. 
Weird. 
I ended up finishing the order without nuggets, but it would have saved me $28. 
Damn it.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> From what I have been told, you can. Pretty sure I even seen it on here back a few months ago. But idk... It does not specify that you can't on the Golden Nugget info page. Whatever, guess ill just go spend my Golden Nuggets on full price beans that I've been waiting to use on this sale.


Black Friday sale had 55%off the price of everything with no code needed... you could then use your gold nuggets for the discount code


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you were able to use more than one code... it was my mistake. Only for a very shot amount of time were the setting allowed to stack.


I must have ordered during that time Gu~... Its not a big deal now that I know. Thanks for assuring me I wasn't going crazy lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

I did use two codes. Maybe I can find and take a screen shot and show you guys.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Well folks I came out the other end a happy man. Literally as soon as I clicked the order confirm button and the order was processing Texas Butter dropped even 10 more bucks in the process haha. Love that. Been wanting the Cackleberry as well for a while now.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gold nuggets aren't working for me. They worked yesterday but only for a few minutes. Tried to buy something from the auction but it got sniped from my cart. I was going to redeem my nuggets but never got the chance.
> Now it's telling me I get $5 to sign up.
> Weird.
> I ended up finishing the order without nuggets, but it would have saved me $28.
> Damn it.


When it does that you have to logout and log back in your nuggets will pop back up!!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2018)

Only one code at a time but nuggets work on stated price like Discontinued or reverse auction. The 50% off is in a code “NYE” so only one code at a time since nuggets are themselves a code. Get some beans for cheap.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Would love to see how these go. There isn' much out there on them and I couldn't find anything on SMF IG page. Will be a few months before I soak mine.


I'm gonna run three sets of 4. I got 12 seeds. 4 for 4 cracked. They are in paper towel now they have about 1/8th inch taproot. After they sprout, I'll drop 4 more. And then 4 more after they sprout.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey y'all I'm on GP website on a separate tab right now. I have Gold Nuggets to redeem that I have been waiting to use. I am really getting frustrated because when I redeem the Golden Nuggets then enter coupon code, it is only giving me the discount for the coupon code and not giving me an option to pay with my Golden Nuggets... So if I was to proceed with that, what would be the point in redeeming my nuggets? Would they just disappear? Wth do I do?


You can't use nuggets with any code. One or the other.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah the site is back up again, for me anyway. Might have been my browser.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah the site is back up again, for me anyway. Might have been my browser.


It wasn't your browser.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can't use nuggets with any code. One or the other.


Yeah I have already stated that this is understood and that even though I myself have did it before Gu~ basically stated that there was a glitch in the system at the time. 

But yes I got it now. Thank you.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I have already stated that this is understood and that even though I myself have did it before Gu~ basically stated that there was a glitch in the system at the time.
> 
> But yes I got it now. Thank you.



Yeah not all the comments posted on my browser for some reason. Didn' know someone had already said something. My bad.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Damn, we got folks dropping the gavel at $92 on the Jelly Pie?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Damn, we got folks dropping the gavel at $92 on the Jelly Pie?


$92 then their dropping the 50% code and paying about 45. good way to grab what you want at a regular auction price without the wait


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> $92 then their dropping the 50% code and paying about 45. good way to grab what you want at a regular auction price without the wait


Thats hard for me to do after seeing Jelly Pie hit $27 in auction more than once lol
I guess not everyone is the frugal bastard I am, which is probably why I still dont have Jelly Pie in my stash box


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

cult classic seeds in auction now? I think the site might be glitchy right now


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thats hard for me to do after seeing Jelly Pie hit $27 in auction more than once lol
> I guess not everyone is the frugal bastard I am, which is probably why I still dont have Jelly Pie in my stash box


I hear you man I lost my shot on cackleberry trying to get it to 27


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm new here...kinda. I'm a serial lurker, lol. I'm quiet by nature, so I tend to just use the forums for research and only pipe in when I think it's appropriate. Well today, it's appropriate! I just grabbed a pack each of Butch Cassidy and Maverick. Why these would ever be on the discontinued list "for lack of interest" is beyond me! Goji and Trainwreck crosses for under $40? Are you kidding me??? I applied the discount code and including shipping it should cost me <$60 Canadian. So less than $3 per bean of straight fire! Not including the freebies that I'm sure he'll throw in. 
I've been at this for a minute or two and honestly, I'd never paid any attention to GPS until I stumbled across this thread. But I'm paying attention now! 
My point is cut the guy some slack and let him work out the glitches on the site...even paying full pop for these genetics is a deal.
Happy New Year!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Gu~ gives out freebies?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

Tdawg24 said:


> So less than $3 per bean of straight fire! Not including the freebies that I'm sure he'll throw in.


No freebies that I know of, amigo, but as you said, good beans at crap bean prices. 5 Cannaventure fem Pure Raspberry Kush at $56? Yes I will.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Gu~ gives out freebies?


A sticker and green wrapping paper.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok, then in that case I've recieved a load of freebies haha
Pure Raspberry Kush was my first purchase from GPS


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, then in that case I've recieved a load of freebies haha
> Pure Raspberry Kush was my first purchase from GPS


Have you ran any, and comments if yes?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

No, just sititng in the stash box.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2018)

[ putting together a trade offer in my head...]


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gold nuggets aren't working for me. They worked yesterday but only for a few minutes. Tried to buy something from the auction but it got sniped from my cart. I was going to redeem my nuggets but never got the chance.
> Now it's telling me I get $5 to sign up.
> Weird.
> I ended up finishing the order without nuggets, but it would have saved me $28.
> Damn it.


hey chunky, that is just a bug in the new website. to fix it you have to go to the account page and log out using the "not me" link. then sign back in and your nuggets will show up again.

head up @Gu~ that bug is causing some frustration for people it seems. i have known about it since day 1 when i got back into my account after black friday, but didn't mention it. guess i should have. it seems that the time-out period for the nuggets is shorter than the session time-out time for the rest of the user login info so the site acts as though you're not already signed in with regards to nuggets.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

I got my Jelly Pies just in time. Literally right after checkout, the site is on the blink again. It just keeps refreshing on its own.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 1, 2018)

Yup- just crashed before i could check out....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 1, 2018)

Site is down


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 1, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Site is down



Working for me


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A sticker and green wrapping paper.


Everytime as promised!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A sticker and green wrapping paper.


Don’t cheat him fam. The extra long rolling papers too!!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Don’t cheat him fam. The extra long rolling papers too!!


the papers aren't in every order. i've gotten them in like 4/11 orders. i think a lot of the holiday sales have them included and random purchases usually don't get them.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 1, 2018)

I got an email from payofix, and also a text from my bank!? Does the cc charge show up as from " jchussm Beijing CHN" ??? my bank wants me to verify the charge, but the extra wierd thing is that the charge posted/unposted and is about $1.50 more than my total was at checkout... is this legit???


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 1, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I got an email from payofix, and also a text from my bank!? Does the cc charge show up as from " jchussm Beijing CHN" ??? my bank wants me to verify the charge, but the extra wierd thing is that the charge posted/unposted and is about $1.50 more than my total was at checkout... is this legit???


Email Gu and ask him fam. He’ll respond faster from email then on here.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Got me another Jelly Pie, said one left when I grabbed it just now on auction. Got it cheap as shit too. Got 2 packs to run now yeeehawww!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Got me another Jelly Pie, said one left when I grabbed it just now on auction. Got it cheap as shit too. Got 2 packs to run now yeeehawww!
> View attachment 4066555


Lucky dog


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 1, 2018)

This is the most blades that I've ever seen on a fan leaf before. It came off of my Hickok Haze gal.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 1, 2018)

Gu~ set me straight - it's the banking bs the industry needs to deal with... got mine though!!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 1, 2018)

I think that there could be an extra charge from your bank/credit card provider for processing or something. If I recall I had a simular issue with another purchase totally unrelated to marijuana. I contacted my CC and that' what they told me.

I believe that there is even a disclaimer on the Greenpoint website when checking out that describes this. Or perhaps I am too high..... lol

Edit I see that you were sorted out. I missed that part. Lol


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A sticker and green wrapping paper.


I'm good with free papers!


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gold nuggets aren't working for me. They worked yesterday but only for a few minutes. Tried to buy something from the auction but it got sniped from my cart. I was going to redeem my nuggets but never got the chance.
> Now it's telling me I get $5 to sign up.
> Weird.
> I ended up finishing the order without nuggets, but it would have saved me $28.
> Damn it.


Email Gu~ , he fixed a similar problem for me.. saved $22..... He takes care of his customers..


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Things to look forward to in 2018:
> 
> The Return of:
> Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg)
> ...


I would love to test some of these. Especially that FPOG x Stardawg and Stardawg BX2!!


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 1, 2018)

I got my hands on jelly pie for the 27$ auction price and 10% percent discount code, just grabbed butch cassidy with the new years eve code. Still bummed out about having to cull 25 seeds of 5 different packs I ordered 3 months ago, when my landlord showed up unannounced. I was half way through flower and was preparing my first run with greenpoint gear, luckily I made it to harvest and glad to grab some new fire!

Trainwreck/cookies x stardawg has me extremely intrigued


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Out of all of GPS gear which direction would you guys go to get a good pine-sol aroma? I'm looking for some extremely pine sol smelling strains. I have over half his stock but have no popped any yet as I'm running some cuts that were gifted to me by a friend over on icmag.

He said the Chem 91 clone he sent me was straight pine-sol kerosene smelling greatness and that the 413 chem clone specifically chosen from Mycotek breeder smelled identical to the 91. But I have never grown any chem strains at all before. I was assuming they carried more of a gasoline funk type smell than pine-sol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I got my Jelly Pies just in time. Literally right after checkout, the site is on the blink again. It just keeps refreshing on its own.


Red, dude, I am very happy to hear that you finally got your Jelly Pies lol. I grabbed the last pack tonight as well I have two and was going to help you out, had intentions but since you scored them then congrats buddy!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 1, 2018)

ima wondering how many other banks are watching aghast Gu~'s method of marketing here & adopt something similar? can only be good for us punters!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thats hard for me to do after seeing Jelly Pie hit $27 in auction more than once lol
> I guess not everyone is the frugal bastard I am, which is probably why I still dont have Jelly Pie in my stash box



Same here


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I got my Jelly Pies just in time. Literally right after checkout, the site is on the blink again. It just keeps refreshing on its own.



Hell yeah. I still havent. I popped 4 obs. 2 have black taproot right out the gate. Duds more than likely. Hope not.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

Damn jelly pie is out of stock now.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn jelly pie is out of stock now.


Sorry bro I got the last pack a couple hours ago...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 1, 2018)

Any of you guys run COB's?Im considering switching out my 1000HPS for a 12 3590's and 3 ,325 -2100 Ma drivers.If i like it ill replace the other ones two.I found a spot i can get all the parts and everything including the holders and heatsinks for a grand out the door.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Out of all of GPS gear which direction would you guys go to get a good pine-sol aroma? I'm looking for some extremely pine sol smelling strains. I have over half his stock but have no popped any yet as I'm running some cuts that were gifted to me by a friend over on icmag.
> 
> He said the Chem 91 clone he sent me was straight pine-sol kerosene smelling greatness and that the 413 chem clone specifically chosen from Mycotek breeder smelled identical to the 91. But I have never grown any chem strains at all before. I was assuming they carried more of a gasoline funk type smell than pine-sol.


My two Night Riders were straight pinesol bitter lemon funk.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Red, dude, I am very happy to hear that you finally got your Jelly Pies lol. I grabbed the last pack tonight as well I have two and was going to help you out, had intentions but since you scored them then congrats buddy!


Good looking out PDB! Your a good dude. It only took 2 weeks, but I got em haha



whytewidow said:


> Damn jelly pie is out of stock now.


I discovered that you gotta move FAST! I've done had too many mishaps with getting my hands on the JP. I pulled the trigger at $62 and with 1/2 off promo I dont feel too bad about that lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Good looking out PDB! Your a good dude. It only took 2 weeks, but I got em haha
> 
> I discovered that you gotta move FAST! I've done had too many mishaps with getting my hands on the JP. I pulled the trigger at $62 and with 1/2 off promo I dont feel too bad about that lol



I had frozen water lines all fukn day. It' -°11 here. So I wasn't online to see they were going that fast. I hope it comes back. Bc I'll b irritated if not. I wanted them over the OBS.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys run COB's?Im considering switching out my 1000HPS for a 12 3590's and 3 ,325 -2100 Ma drivers.If i like it ill replace the other ones two.I found a spot i can get all the parts and everything including the holders and heatsinks for a grand out the door.


https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/products/hlg-550
$1050 plus you can get 10% off right now with promo code. Replaces 1kw HPS with 550W. Not cobs, but in your price and coverage & efficiency are that of cobs and you dont even gotta get your hands dirty building anything.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Gu~ gives out freebies?


That's what I was thinking I have never seen anyone get any freebies, except maybe by accident haha.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I had frozen water lines all fukn day. It' -°11 here. So I wasn't online to see they were going that fast. I hope it comes back. Bc I'll b irritated if not. I wanted them over the OBS.


There not out of stock just have to wait for the auction to reset. It back now


----------



## hillbill (Jan 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I had frozen water lines all fukn day. It' -°11 here. So I wasn't online to see they were going that fast. I hope it comes back. Bc I'll b irritated if not. I wanted them over the OBS.


Furnace freaked out at 6am and found furnace guy and wife at 8 and they were here at 10 and gone by noon on New Years Day. Temp was +8. Glad to have heat tonight. Came close to loosing water yesterday as one heat tape came unplugged. Ready for Spring!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 1, 2018)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> That's what I was thinking I have never seen anyone get any freebies, except maybe by accident haha.


every pack i've opened from gps has had 11-13 seeds when it states 10. that sounds like freebies to me.

cannaventure also give out freebies with all orders. sometimes entire packs.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My two Night Riders were straight pinesol bitter lemon funk.


Hell yeah man. I got a couple packs of those already so good thing it is in my arsenal! Now your not talking about a "sweet" type of lemon like a super lemon haze would smell or a regular pine smell right? I'm wanting the "dude??? Is this shot soaked in pine-sol?" chemical smell. That is what I am after. I had some bud back about 5 years ago from an old hippy on the mountain that dealed bud, he didn't know the strain but everyone swore it was soaked in pine sol and kerosene lol. It was super light lime green and no sweetness to it whatsoever. Zilch. 

Is this what we are talking about here? Any photos of the grow? Bud shots during flower and after harvest specifically ?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> every pack i've opened from gps has had 11-13 seeds when it states 10. that sounds like freebies to me.
> 
> cannaventure also give out freebies with all orders. sometimes entire packs.


I've only opened 3 of 7 so far, but I havent seen an extra bean in any of them....or a pack of papers haha. I've also ordered CV and no freebies either. For the price I'm copping packs for I'm not complaining.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've only opened 3 of 7 so far, but I havent seen an extra bean in any of them....or a pack of papers haha. I've also ordered CV and no freebies either. For the price I'm copping packs for I'm not complaining.


oh wow. maybe i am just getting lucky!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Good looking out PDB! Your a good dude. It only took 2 weeks, but I got em haha
> 
> I discovered that you gotta move FAST! I've done had too many mishaps with getting my hands on the JP. I pulled the trigger at $62 and with 1/2 off promo I dont feel too bad about that lol


Thank you Red. You have saved me a lot of head ache and done good things for me my man. You ever grown out any chem 91? I have it... The real deal, not the the fake shit. Something tells me there will be some cuts around here in a month or so... Hmmm... Anyway, point is good karma shall come your way bro!

And WhyteWidow, yes the Jelly Pie is back now. When I got it it said one pack left and then said out of stock. Now is your opportunity bro go grab it!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> every pack i've opened from gps has had 11-13 seeds when it states 10. that sounds like freebies to me.
> 
> cannaventure also give out freebies with all orders. sometimes entire packs.


Freebies in the traditional sense, like when you buy from GLG and get a pack of his gear on every order. Extra seeds (12 instead of 10), stickers, and papers are all just extras. Icing on the cake so to speak. And I ordered a pack of Pure Raspberry Kush fems from CV from the Halloween sale and got no extra seeds from them or packs. Maybe it was just me, but in my experience I haven't gotten any and honestly don't need any with the sales, discontinued prices, and nuggets the way they are lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> oh wow. maybe i am just getting lucky!


Sounds like it. All good though, count your blessings.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 1, 2018)

I've been missing out on all of these low low deals because I can't get logged into my account, lol. Have been working with Gu about the issue though, via email. So far, he has been quick to respond, for anyone else that may be experiencing problems. Supposedly it is in the hands of tech support now, so I hope it will be resolved soon enough. 

I see a lot of people are after the Jelly Pie. I grabbed a pack on Black Friday and glad that I did. Planning to pop half of those on my next, upcoming run. 

This is Cookies n Chem on day 33.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I've been missing out on all of these low low deals because I can't get logged into my account, lol. Have been working with Gu about the issue though, via email. So far, he has been quick to respond, for anyone else that may be experiencing problems. Supposedly it is in the hands of tech support now, so I hope it will be resolved soon enough.
> 
> I see a lot of people are after the Jelly Pie. I grabbed a pack on Black Friday and glad that I did. Planning to pop half of those on my next, upcoming run.
> 
> ...


Very nice! Pretty solid representation of what they show on the site pic as well.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've only opened 3 of 7 so far, but I havent seen an extra bean in any of them....or a pack of papers haha. I've also ordered CV and no freebies either. For the price I'm copping packs for I'm not complaining.


Freebies would be nice. I have not opened a single pack yet mine are all air sealed. But I believe he makes up for it with his super nice discounts. No other breeder or seed company has discounts close to what he runs... Or not that I have found anyway. I have had two orders shipped from Gu~ so far... One had no paers, the second did have a book of papers included.

I wish I could put them to use and I plan on it once I harvest here in a couple of months. I am in pain management unfortunately and under an opioid agreement contract that is very strict. I hate taking those damn pills but my body has become super dependent on them as well as my mind over the last 3 years. It will be he'll to get off of but I am hoping the herb will save me. I never look for It on the streets I take it exactly as prescribed but regardless if you have to take it everyday you will become dependent on it. Its a sad game and I wish i'd never let myself get referred to PM in the first place.

May need some support from you fine fellars when the time comes. I basically wake up in withdrawal. Ughhh the shit sucks. I have smoked a bit here and there usually after my visit to the doc once monthly. I can get by with smoking and clearing a urine if I smoke in the first few days of the first week of every month. The docs piss test me once a month rarely do they skip a test per month, but it happens. I seriously miss smoking man.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Freebies would be nice. I have not opened a single pack yet mine are all air sealed. But I believe he makes up for it with his super nice discounts. No other breeder or seed company has discounts close to what he runs... Or not that I have found anyway. I have had two orders shipped from Gu~ so far... One had no paers, the second did have a book of papers included.
> 
> I wish I could put them to use and I plan on it once I harvest here in a couple of months. I am in pain management unfortunately and under an opioid agreement contract that is very strict. I hate taking those damn pills but my body has become super dependent on them as well as my mind over the last 3 years. It will be he'll to get off of but I am hoping the herb will save me. I never look for It on the streets I take it exactly as prescribed but regardless if you have to take it everyday you will become dependent on it. Its a sad game and I wish i'd never let myself get referred to PM in the first place.
> 
> May need some support from you fine fellars when the time comes. I basically wake up in withdrawal. Ughhh the shit sucks. I have smoked a bit here and there usually after my visit to the doc once monthly. I can get by with smoking and clearing a urine if I smoke in the first few days of the first week of every month. The docs piss test me once a month rarely do they skip a test per month, but it happens. I seriously miss smoking man.


I hear ya brother. I have family thats went through hell to kick, but it can be done.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Freebies would be nice. I have not opened a single pack yet mine are all air sealed. But I believe he makes up for it with his super nice discounts. No other breeder or seed company has discounts close to what he runs... Or not that I have found anyway. I have had two orders shipped from Gu~ so far... One had no paers, the second did have a book of papers included.
> 
> I wish I could put them to use and I plan on it once I harvest here in a couple of months. I am in pain management unfortunately and under an opioid agreement contract that is very strict. I hate taking those damn pills but my body has become super dependent on them as well as my mind over the last 3 years. It will be he'll to get off of but I am hoping the herb will save me. I never look for It on the streets I take it exactly as prescribed but regardless if you have to take it everyday you will become dependent on it. Its a sad game and I wish i'd never let myself get referred to PM in the first place.
> 
> May need some support from you fine fellars when the time comes. I basically wake up in withdrawal. Ughhh the shit sucks. I have smoked a bit here and there usually after my visit to the doc once monthly. I can get by with smoking and clearing a urine if I smoke in the first few days of the first week of every month. The docs piss test me once a month rarely do they skip a test per month, but it happens. I seriously miss smoking man.


We will be here to cheer you on and give any advice we can i'm sure. You may also want to consider RSO, CBD Capsules, or concentrates as well as flower to fully help manage the pain. Keep us updated!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I've been missing out on all of these low low deals because I can't get logged into my account, lol. Have been working with Gu about the issue though, via email. So far, he has been quick to respond, for anyone else that may be experiencing problems. Supposedly it is in the hands of tech support now, so I hope it will be resolved soon enough.
> 
> I see a lot of people are after the Jelly Pie. I grabbed a pack on Black Friday and glad that I did. Planning to pop half of those on my next, upcoming run.
> 
> ...


Damn and damn it, at the same time lol! That is beautiful and you just convinced me to go buy more beans... Off the GPS I go again today for my third transaction haha... Which way did she lean more to? How many packs did you run and how many phenos did you select from? Beautiful!

Soil or hydro? Care to explain your set up?


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 1, 2018)

I consider the nuggets better than free seeds... You get to choose the strains..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys run COB's?Im considering switching out my 1000HPS for a 12 3590's and 3 ,325 -2100 Ma drivers.If i like it ill replace the other ones two.I found a spot i can get all the parts and everything including the holders and heatsinks for a grand out the door.


I'm running 2800w mixed cxb3590 and quantom boards.

You should be able to do that for less than a G depending on the heatsinks used. Are these prefabbed timber kits or an electronics store?

Edit: the hlg quantom boards rock. You might need more penetration and coverage based on the build pics you've posted though.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 1, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm running 2800w mixed cxb3590 and quantom boards.
> 
> You should be able to do that for less than a G depending on the heatsinks used. Are these prefabbed timber kits or an electronics store?


I sourced the parts from RapidLed.i looked at the timber stuff but for 2 of those kits to cover my area with 12 cobs would have been around 1300.Rapidled sells the kit for a 5x5 for like 900 but it has 3 320 2100 drivers and 12 cobs.i didnt wanna run 900 watts to replace a 1000 watt HPS.i wanted to stick with around 650 watts of cob.so getting the 2 320 1400s just seemed practical.Im growing in scrog and really dont need 65 watt cobbs to penetrate that deep unless you think ill need the 3 2100 drivers.I dont know shit about LED setups.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey, Psychadelibud. To be totally honest with you, this is my first grow ever. I have nothing to compare it to. It is a small, personal grow for medical use in a 3 x 3 tent. 4 plants, in 5 gallon smart pots. Roots organic soil with added lime. General Hydro Flora series nutes used around 1/4 strength. Keeping PPMs below 550. Tent stays comfortably between 69-79 degrees. 240cfm inline fan exhausting through a filter out. Small fan for circulation. GrowBlu Evo 360 LED light, 400 watts at the wall. Vegged around 40 days.Topped them all once, supercropped the mains, and did some lst. I've only popped half of one pack, or 5 beans of the CNC. Unfortunately only one was even a female. The males I ditched. The other 3 plants in my tent are also Greenpoint, and they are the Deputy. 3 out of 5 females on those and two distinctly different phenos. In the pic below, CNC is bottom left and the rest are The Deputy. Happy to answer anything else, if you have other questions.

On another note. I feel for you and your opioid problem. I hate that for you. Have seen too many times first hand what it can do. And the contractual thing you have to go through for management for it, regarding cannabis use, is total bullshit and so fucked up. I have a friend who is literally dying from bone marrow cancer, and he has to take drug tests for weed, in order to stay in the pain management program. No way around it. Not even with legal, medicinal use granted. They say if you become a medical cannabis user, you cannot continue the program. I hope that you find a way off of the opioids my friend. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I sourced the parts from RapidLed.i looked at the timber stuff but for 2 of those kits to cover my area with 12 cobs would have been around 1300.Rapidled sells the kit for a 5x5 for like 900 but it has 3 320 2100 drivers and 12 cobs.i didnt wanna run 900 watts to replace a 1000 watt HPS.i wanted to stick with around 650 watts of cob.so getting the 2 320 1400s just seemed practical.Im growing in scrog and really dont need 65 watt cobbs to penetrate that deep unless you think ill need the 3 2100 drivers.I dont know shit about LED setups.


I've ran at 1400 and 2100. 2100 on the 36v cob is perfect for me. I'll pm you.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I sourced the parts from RapidLed.i looked at the timber stuff but for 2 of those kits to cover my area with 12 cobs would have been around 1300.Rapidled sells the kit for a 5x5 for like 900 but it has 3 320 2100 drivers and 12 cobs.i didnt wanna run 900 watts to replace a 1000 watt HPS.i wanted to stick with around 650 watts of cob.so getting the 2 320 1400s just seemed practical.Im growing in scrog and really dont need 65 watt cobbs to penetrate that deep unless you think ill need the 3 2100 drivers.I dont know shit about LED setups.


Cobs are great for certain setups, especially if you have heat issues. And cobs are almost perfect for a scrog setup. But they do require a good bit of research to make sure all your parts are compatible and you get the spacings right, both between cobs and to the plants. Not really a convo for this thread but if you're using a 1000w hps in a scrog it's almost a no brainier


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 1, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Cobs are great for certain setups, especially if you have heat issues. And cobs are almost perfect for a scrog setup. But they do require a good bit of research to make sure all your parts are compatible and you get the spacings right, both between cobs and to the plants. Not really a convo for this thread but if you're using a 1000w hps in a scrog it's almost a no brainier


yeah there in raptors so the footprints are huge but im wanting to scale back on the electric a little so i can add a few more 5x5's in to the mix.I have to watch my electric bill


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm not against led, but I'm still in love with my 4 @ 1k Nanolux DE fixtures and don't plan to upgrade until the ballasts start failing.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I wish I could put them to use and I plan on it once I harvest here in a couple of months. I am in pain management unfortunately and under an opioid agreement contract that is very strict. I hate taking those damn pills but my body has become super dependent on them as well as my mind over the last 3 years. It will be he'll to get off of but I am hoping the herb will save me. I never look for It on the streets I take it exactly as prescribed but regardless if you have to take it everyday you will become dependent on it. Its a sad game and I wish i'd never let myself get referred to PM in the first place..


 I did PM, complete with the pills/injections. 
Could only sleep 45 minutes a day and felt bad, plus still had most of the pain.. At 48 I had 2 stokes. Told the doctors to fuck off and went with the herb, no more strokes and I sleep 8 hours a day and feel good, but still have the pain.
Get away from the doc's, they WILL fuck you up


----------



## typoerror (Jan 1, 2018)

Nuggets > bullshit freebies I'll never grow

This guy gets it


psychadelibud said:


> ...I believe he makes up for it with his super nice discounts. No other breeder or seed company has discounts close...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 1, 2018)

Cold weather is killing me.it never gets this cold where I'm at so I'm having to deal with it.even with lights on its 72 and lights off is 59.the worst is resovior temps running 58.I'm not set up for these temps.ac only and the a.c. isn' running at all.oh well.
Ghost OG doing good.number 8 is my fav.the rest suck.10 hasn' even started flowering yet and it' been 3 weeks since flip.las Vegas is frosty as shit but it won' yield a half ounce.long skinny stalks with very few bud sites.
Also eagle scout and hickock are way to stretchy for me.umlesz the smoke is out of this world I'm not keeping either of them.
Num 8 ghost




Numb 9

Lvtk


Numb 10 still not flowering.fuk this turd


----------



## gritzz (Jan 1, 2018)

I've tried two phones and a laptop,and GPS site auction is frozen...been frozen for a while..is it just my internet connections or is it off for all..thanx for chiming in in advance


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4066581View attachment 4066582
> This is the most blades that I've ever seen on a fan leaf before. It came off of my Hickok Haze gal.


Should have seen my Zamaldelica grow and some of my land race sativa from ace and imported brick bag seed grows. Super skinny leaves almost like grass blades and have seen crazy amounts of fingers on those bastards!

I remember smoking a hog leg and sitting there starring at them just picturing them as a bunch sharp claws, any minute teaching out and pulling me into the fucking tent. Lol.

Suprisingly to have that many fingers, those are quiet wide leaves to what I personally would expect.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cold weather is killing me.it never gets this cold where I'm at so I'm having to deal with it.even with lights on its 72 and lights off is 59.the worst is resovior temps running 58.I'm not set up for these temps.ac only and the a.c. isn' running at all.oh well.
> Ghost OG doing good.number 8 is my fav.the rest suck.10 hasn' even started flowering yet and it' been 3 weeks since flip.las Vegas is frosty as shit but it won' yield a half ounce.long skinny stalks with very few bud sites.
> Also eagle scout and hickock are way to stretchy for me.umlesz the smoke is out of this world I'm not keeping either of them.
> Num 8 ghost
> ...


Is it possible that those LVTK's are getting a bit too much nitrogen in the stretch?? I have noticed with some strains they enjoy heavier nitrogen during the initiation of flower and some do exactly that. Stretch to the Gods.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Furnace freaked out at 6am and found furnace guy and wife at 8 and they were here at 10 and gone by noon on New Years Day. Temp was +8. Glad to have heat tonight. Came close to loosing water yesterday as one heat tape came unplugged. Ready for Spring!


One thing I love about growing underground is the ability to maintain temps. Best move I ever made was finally going beneath the ground.

Got me a couple kerosene heaters for backup this year and an adapter for my propane tank in case I lose power or something fucks up with the furnace...

This weather is bullshit. It is currently 3 degrees here. Ridiculous.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hey, Psychadelibud. To be totally honest with you, this is my first grow ever. I have nothing to compare it to. It is a small, personal grow for medical use in a 3 x 3 tent. 4 plants, in 5 gallon smart pots. Roots organic soil with added lime. General Hydro Flora series nutes used around 1/4 strength. Keeping PPMs below 550. Tent stays comfortably between 69-79 degrees. 240cfm inline fan exhausting through a filter out. Small fan for circulation. GrowBlu Evo 360 LED light, 400 watts at the wall. Vegged around 40 days.Topped them all once, supercropped the mains, and did some lst. I've only popped half of one pack, or 5 beans of the CNC. Unfortunately only one was even a female. The males I ditched. The other 3 plants in my tent are also Greenpoint, and they are the Deputy. 3 out of 5 females on those and two distinctly different phenos. In the pic below, CNC is bottom left and the rest are The Deputy. Happy to answer anything else, if you have other questions.
> 
> On another note. I feel for you and your opioid problem. I hate that for you. Have seen too many times first hand what it can do. And the contractual thing you have to go through for management for it, regarding cannabis use, is total bullshit and so fucked up. I have a friend who is literally dying from bone marrow cancer, and he has to take drug tests for weed, in order to stay in the pain management program. No way around it. Not even with legal, medicinal use granted. They say if you become a medical cannabis user, you cannot continue the program. I hope that you find a way off of the opioids my friend. I wish you all the best. View attachment 4066712


Looks like you are kicking ass for your first grow for sure bud!

I used to run roots organic and enjoyed it as a medium. Started out same as you, in a 5x5 tent. Then upgraded to two 5x5 tents. Now I finally achieved my dream. I have an underground setup that allows me enough room for a 6ft x 18 ft area. Height is only 6ft and 3 inches tall but in a couple of months in going to fix that.

Yeah man the opioid epidemic is banging here in Ky. The doctors get everyone hooked and give you a reason to screw up your contract and send you to the streets to suck you dry of every penny. I don't resort to that myself personally, and ill be damned if I let it take me under. I have bad back pain and Lyme disease from guerilla growing for 15 years. Had more ticks than you could ever imagine and that shit is no joke. Thanks for the support bro! Keep up what your doing it looks great!

What kind of smells are you getting out of the deputy??

Here is my first ever grow in a 5x5...      

That was back 6 or 7 years ago. I remember worrying myself to death the entire grow I would not get much return but ended up with ago a little over 18 ounces, a northern lights #5 pheno out of one pack of Sensi Seeds Northern Lights (got extremely lucky) and some solid purple bud that no one around this hillbilly town had ever really seen before. Yup, that put me in business right there... Lol. Got me to where I'm at today.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I am in pain management unfortunately and under an opioid agreement contract that is very strict.


What the fuck? How are they allowed to get away with that?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Is it possible that those LVTK's are getting a bit too much nitrogen in the stretch?? I have noticed with some strains they enjoy heavier nitrogen during the initiation of flower and some do exactly that. Stretch to the Gods.


Naw there getting the exact same as the rest.there in an under current recirulating dwc.i cut out nitrogen 2 weeks ago.there on a 1 to 2 ratio of flower nutes.plus I'm adding the extra P and K.also there sitting about 14 inches below the hood of 1000 w HPS lol.there just stretchy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw there getting the exact same as the rest.there in an under current recirulating dwc.i cut out nitrogen 2 weeks ago.there on a 1 to 2 ratio of flower nutes.plus I'm adding the extra P and K.also there sitting about 14 inches below the hood of 1000 w HPS lol.there just stretchy.


I've had similar stretch issues with The Deputy. I can flip them @ 1 foot and I end up with 3.5 foot monsters!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I've been missing out on all of these low low deals because I can't get logged into my account, lol. Have been working with Gu about the issue though, via email. So far, he has been quick to respond, for anyone else that may be experiencing problems. Supposedly it is in the hands of tech support now, so I hope it will be resolved soon enough.
> 
> I see a lot of people are after the Jelly Pie. I grabbed a pack on Black Friday and glad that I did. Planning to pop half of those on my next, upcoming run.
> 
> ...


I can't get into my account either, it wouldn't let me get a10 pack of Raindance had to order 4x3 packs.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ve been trying since last night, to make several purchases, missed a bunch price drops as the last three cards I have been declined, the one I used last time that worked is also declined, why is it so hard to purchase


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I can't get into my account either, it wouldn't let me get a10 pack of Raindance had to order 4x3 packs.


So you could still go through with the transaction, without being logged in? In that case, I could still grab whatever at half off during the sale. Was the cash option available?


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> So you could still go through with the transaction, without being logged in? In that case, I could still grab whatever at half off during the sale. Was the cash option available?


I haven't tried the cash option just paid with two debits and two credits and both wont go through. I have no idea what this bitcoin is, setting the whole thing up for one transaction is a pain. Maybe cash will go through. I lost that jelly pie 19 times last night


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

and I am able to log in


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

Copperchem and tomahawk at auction now


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Not one


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> I haven't tried the cash option just paid with two debits and two credits and both wont go through. I have no idea what this bitcoin is, setting the whole thing up for one transaction is a pain. Maybe cash will go through. I lost that jelly pie 19 times last night


I won't be trying to use my debit or credit cards on this site any time soon, with all of the stuff going on. I hope it is fine for all others, but I will stick to cash/money order as it is available. I never had a single issue with the site or payment, prior to Black Friday. Glad that I grabbed a few that I wanted at that time. Hopefully the problems with the site will be ironed out soon. I still can't log in and have yet to hear anything else from Gu or tech support, so...


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Yeah hope so, in this business when things don't work right, people just move on to another site, last time my email wasn't answered so I came here first this time.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Frustrating when you don't have money and want to purchase....even worse when you have plenty to spend and can't!

Sorry guys been up all night and was excited, I'll relax, sorry if I'm being disrespectful just aggravated.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Yeah hope so, in this business when things don't work right, people just move on to another site, last time my email wasn't answered so I came here first this time.


When did you last try to email him through the site? I believe there was an issue with email discovered not long ago, which was resolved. I emailed him yesterday and received multiple replies, quickly.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

I believe about 10 to 14 days ago on my last order.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> I believe about 10 to 14 days ago on my last order.


I would email Gu, through the 'contact us' button on his site. He has always been helpful in my experience.


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 2, 2018)

Will do, thanks man


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2018)

Purple Mountain Majesty coming down at 62 days. Looks stunning with great bud/waste ratio with rather large, rather firm, very smelly and sticky buds. Stinks like the pleasant side of skunk smell and eye watering fuel but the biggest part is fresh ground black pepper! I had a couple hermies that showed .very soon and very obviously after flip and I treated them as males. This female has been all girl all the time and I watched her very closely. 

The plant stayed green but some leaves and buds getting a bit lavender now. Average size with big buds and I can't wait to try her. Pistils almost all red and sucking back. I WILL run her again!

4 Copper Chem 4 weeks old getting transplanted today and flowered real soon. Also have 4California Cannon 2” tall and 3 look real good and one just good very early here. 

Meanwhile it's a Black Gold kinda morning it seems!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 2, 2018)

Bring back full moon fever to auction! 

I failed to get any....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like you are kicking ass for your first grow for sure bud!
> 
> I used to run roots organic and enjoyed it as a medium. Started out same as you, in a 5x5 tent. Then upgraded to two 5x5 tents. Now I finally achieved my dream. I have an underground setup that allows me enough room for a 6ft x 18 ft area. Height is only 6ft and 3 inches tall but in a couple of months in going to fix that.
> 
> ...


Hey, PDB, thanks a lot for the positive words and encouragement! Much appreciated, my friend!

I hope to upgrade my setup in the future, but for now I will work with what I have. Very budget oriented, and stealth as well. I was worried too about not getting a decent return, but after a couple successive grows, I believe I will be in good shape. My only real goal is to be able to provide myself with quality meds, without having to go elsewhere to look for them. I'll be ecstatic with just harvesting enough to get me by until the next is ready. Fun hobby of course, too. 

I see the same down here in the sunshine state, regarding the pill mills. It's a sad state of affairs, for sure. I hope you are able to get away from that life altogether. I know it is needed by many people legitimately, but I would love to see more people accept and try alternatives, including the herb and general lifestyle and most importantly diet changes. I have a number of compounding disabilities, but the root or main one is Ankylosing Spondylitis, so I feel your back pain, lol. Bamboo Spine, in layman's. More than 20 years now, have had serious problems with my spine and surrounding joints. Total hip replacement 10 years ago and so on. I've tried and had access to pretty much any or all of those pain management options myself, but stay away completely. I should get checked for lyme, as I spend a lot of time outdoors and in the woods. Ticks love me, unfortunately. Have never been checked for it though. 

Back to the tent; when I open the tent, it reeks of smelly, dirty diapers. Not sure how else to describe it. As I said, 3 of the plants are the Deputy, and only one CNC. In the pic I posted above, the two in the back are the taller, lankier pheno and they have the strongest smell, with the back left, being by far the strongest. Stem rub is pure funk, reeking of burnt rubber. Followed by a faint, sweetness, a little bit fruit like. Hope this helps. Cheers friend, and thank you for the support as well.


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I won't be trying to use my debit or credit cards on this site any time soon, with all of the stuff going on. I hope it is fine for all others, but I will stick to cash/money order as it is available. I never had a single issue with the site or payment, prior to Black Friday. Glad that I grabbed a few that I wanted at that time. Hopefully the problems with the site will be ironed out soon. I still can't log in and have yet to hear anything else from Gu or tech support,


Every time I use the my cc it charge me for 2 some time 3 transactions I had to order a new card and still can't place an order. I missed out on Black Friday that's it went bad for me too, so I'm hoping things will be fixed soon too


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Bring back full moon fever to auction!
> 
> I fai





AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> Every time I use the my cc it charge me for 2 some time 3 transactions I had to order a new card and still can't place an order. I missed out on Black Friday that's it went bad for me too, so I'm hoping things will be fixed soon too


Ouch. Damn, that sucks.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ouch. Damn, that sucks.


Sorry typoerror! lol, Not sure how a reply to your comment got in there! I agree though! Bring back the Full Moon Fever!!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

Well out the first set of 4 O.B.S. seeds 3 are duds. They germed and popped a black taproot. And that was it. Nothing else. Kinda irritated. As this is the second pack of duds ive gotten from greenpoint. I had a bad pack of Chinook Haze that did the same thing.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

I hope the whole pack isn't like this.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 2, 2018)

In my experience if the seed is capable of pushing a taproot than it a not a dud. It did it's part, maybe you aren't doing yours? Temp, too much moisture? It's possible to fry the seed after Its already popped a taproot. And that's not the first time I seen a black taproot. Looks like it's still got the little casing inside the shell on it. 
I'd drop them in soil and see what happens


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hell yeah man. I got a couple packs of those already so good thing it is in my arsenal! Now your not talking about a "sweet" type of lemon like a super lemon haze would smell or a regular pine smell right? I'm wanting the "dude??? Is this shot soaked in pine-sol?" chemical smell. That is what I am after. I had some bud back about 5 years ago from an old hippy on the mountain that dealed bud, he didn't know the strain but everyone swore it was soaked in pine sol and kerosene lol. It was super light lime green and no sweetness to it whatsoever. Zilch.
> 
> Is this what we are talking about here? Any photos of the grow? Bud shots during flower and after harvest specifically ?


It is definitely not the sweet lemony smell, this is industrial floor cleaner bitter lemony pinesol funk.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

new years coupon is now expired


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> new years coupon is now expired


New one is " 2018"


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2018)

2018


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> New one is " 2018"


thanks yea GU just told me that aswell


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

Anyone grow out the Tomahawk? I have a feeling theres gonna be some dank ladies to be found in that.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone grow out the Tomahawk? I have a feeling theres gonna be some dank ladies to be found in that.


i was thinking the same, got nothing to do today so im trying to grab a pack of copper and tomahawk while in auction


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone grow out the Tomahawk? I have a feeling theres gonna be some dank ladies to be found in that.


A search of this thread may be helpful.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone grow out the Tomahawk? I have a feeling theres gonna be some dank ladies to be found in that.


Check out SMF insta page. He has a few photos of it. Not much but there are a few. Looks to be frosty but all of his nugz look frosty lol


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well out the first set of 4 O.B.S. seeds 3 are duds. They germed and popped a black taproot. And that was it. Nothing else. Kinda irritated. As this is the second pack of duds ive gotten from greenpoint. I had a bad pack of Chinook Haze that did the same thing.


That's a bit disconcerting. I don't intent to run mi e for a few months and there isn't much information on them. I really want a clementine learner.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> In my experience if the seed is capable of pushing a taproot than it a not a dud. It did it's part, maybe you aren't doing yours? Temp, too much moisture? It's possible to fry the seed after Its already popped a taproot. And that's not the first time I seen a black taproot. Looks like it's still got the little casing inside the shell on it.
> I'd drop them in soil and see what happens


That's not true. About the taproot. Seeds can push taproots out and still not grow. I had half a pack of Chinook Haze do the samething. And not grow. I'm still planting them and hopefully they sprout. Snd its not my method. I have popped over 500 seeds the exact same way. NVR changed anything. And recently popped 15 the exact same way. No problems with anything else. And not all or the four did that. There' no way one spot in my paper towel was good and 2 inches from that spot be different.

Edit: after I posted I reread my post. And seemed as if I was being a smartass. Jus wanted to clarify that I wasn't. Incase you took it that way. Wasnt my intent.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> A search of this thread may be helpful.


I did, and was unfortunately only able to see 2 pics in 6 pages of posts in this thread (Bob Zmuda's and one other). @typoerror had a bunch of pics from earlier in the year of the Tomahawk, but the pics werent showing up due to "third party" something or other. Do you still have a cpl pics you can share?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 2, 2018)

If anyone ever comes across blocked photos that I uploaded please do not hesitate to ask me to repost them. I'll do my best to get them up again.

Tomahawk was very greasy to the touch, reeked of gas, good yield, great flavor and good night time smoke.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 2, 2018)

I spent about an hour or two on the chat messenger this morning with Gu. My CC company is a real PITA and kept denying everything. we finally got it squared away. most of you guys know time is money and this cat spent all that time this morning dealing with me for a lousy couple hundred dollar order... Gu you are the man. thanks for all the help! On another note i scored Texas butter, Tomahawk, cookies n chem, eagle scout, jelly pie for a steal!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

coppershot said:


> That's a bit disconcerting. I don't intent to run mi e for a few months and there isn't much information on them. I really want a clementine learner.



Yeah I'm hoping for a Clementine leaner female. And a strong male. I have a few strains id like to cross. And if love to cross a male from this line to a banging jelly pie female. I have a thing for fruity strains that are heavy hitters. And I think offspring from a OBS x jelly pie would be fire.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> If anyone ever comes across blocked photos that I uploaded please do not hesitate to ask me to repost them. I'll do my best to get them up again.
> 
> Tomahawk was very greasy to the touch, reeked gas, good yield, great flavor and good night time smoke.
> View attachment 4066928 View attachment 4066929 View attachment 4066930 View attachment 4066931 View attachment 4066932 View attachment 4066933


Thank you! She looks great & I can really see the GG4 and the Stardawg both in that last pic. I love GG4 so it sounds right up my alley. How long you let her go?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

Damn @typoerror those amazing.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 2, 2018)

Just ordered *Sundance Kid* and *The Deputy *using 2018 coupon. Ended up $78.42 with shipping .Thank you Gu.
Also dropped 6 *Purple Mt Majesty, 6 California Cannon's *along with *6 Wake of the Dragon *from _Strayfox _into water_. _I have a good looking *WoD* in veg that I am hoping is a male to cross to my other *PMM,Maverick *and* Blizzard Bush* that are in veg about to flip/sex.


----------



## Craigson (Jan 2, 2018)

Did u j


evergreengardener said:


> i was thinking the same, got nothing to do today so im trying to grab a pack of copper and tomahawk while in auction


ust buy the copper at $107?
Cmon ppl let it get low and we can all benefit lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Did u j
> 
> ust buy the copper at $107?
> Cmon ppl let it get low and we can all benefit lol


No wasnt me but copper chem for 54 bucks is a steal


----------



## typoerror (Jan 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thank you! She looks great & I can really see the GG4 and the Stardawg both in that last pic. I love GG4 so it sounds right up my alley. How long you let her go?


They were done between 65 and 70 days.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> If anyone ever comes across blocked photos that I uploaded please do not hesitate to ask me to repost them. I'll do my best to get them up again.
> 
> Tomahawk was very greasy to the touch, reeked of gas, good yield, great flavor and good night time smoke.
> View attachment 4066928 View attachment 4066929 View attachment 4066930 View attachment 4066931 View attachment 4066932 View attachment 4066933


second pic looks like a glue leaner. beautiful! i had been wanting tomahawk pics as well. next round is going to be tomahawk and then either cookies n chem or copper chem. still undecided.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Copperchem and tomahawk at auction now


Tomahawk is a no-brainer. How can you *not *like a 50-60 day flower???  

(Purple Outlaw is another fast bloomer -- and it's on sale )


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well out the first set of 4 O.B.S. seeds 3 are duds. They germed and popped a black taproot. And that was it. Nothing else. Kinda irritated. As this is the second pack of duds ive gotten from greenpoint. I had a bad pack of Chinook Haze that did the same thing.


Are you using hydrogen peroxide? Not to repeat myself, but I SWEAR by a capful of 3% hydrogen peroxide in 20 ounces of distilled water for seed starting. I used to constantly fight damping off and since I started using it I've went 100% germ rate and survival rate on all mature seeds. Not just GPS (26/26), but stubborn seeds of various perennials as well. It could be something as simple as a pathogen on the outside of the seed that attacks the taproot as soon as it sprouts. For your own sanity, please give it a try.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Are you using hydrogen peroxide? Not to repeat myself, but I SWEAR by a capful of 3% hydrogen peroxide in 20 ounces of distilled water for seed starting. I used to constantly fight damping off and since I started using it I've went 100% germ rate and survival rate on all mature seeds. Not just GPS (26/26), but stubborn seeds of various perennials as well. It could be something as simple as a pathogen on the outside of the seed that attacks the taproot as soon as it sprouts. For your own sanity, please give it a try.


Tap water isn't always sterile. Ever get pink residue in toilets that aren't used much?


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 2, 2018)

people are buying up these auctions at strangely high prices...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> So you could still go through with the transaction, without being logged in? In that case, I could still grab whatever at half off during the sale. Was the cash option available?


yep


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tap water isn't always sterile. Ever get pink residue in toilets that aren't used much?


Exactly why ONLY distilled water ever goes near my seedlings. The tap water in my area is literally poison for plants.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 2, 2018)

cookies & chem chopped @day 73. 
 


Snipped a nug off to test last nite, n despite all the ammonia lemony pine cleaner old man's ass chem gas funk there's a little cookie(bread) lingering. Such pleasurable heavy cookie smoke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> cookies & chem chopped @day 73.
> View attachment 4066961
> Snipped a nug off to test last nite, n despite all the ammonia lemony pine cleaner *old man's ass *chem gas funk there's a little cookie(bread) lingering. Such pleasurable heavy cookie smoke.


Get off my lawn!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

Holy shit! I stop by the thread for the first time today and GPS loaded up on a separate tab to find Copper Chem and Cookies n Chem to be on the Auction. Son of a bitch! I was just sitting on the shitter last Night bout to pull the trigger on full price beans just with the discount on those two. One way or another I can assure they will be coming home with me !

I'm a man willing to pay high dollar for a good pack of beans haha...

And everyone talking about having issues with the CC and DC I have ordered 6 times in the last 2 months, 3 times just yesterday and not had a problem yet. Wonder why everyone else is having issues? I have never had a problem with the site loading or logging in either even back during the update on Black Friday sale. Good luck to you fellow Chem heads!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

BOOM!!! Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

Now I gotta squeeze out that cookies n chem some time today and ill be set for a while... Well I always say that, then I'm back at it again!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Now I gotta squeeze out that cookies n chem some time today and ill be set for a while... Well I always say that, then I'm back at it again!


I'm trying to catch cookies n chem and jelly pie


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 2, 2018)

We also just learned of the reverse auction page. Basically having trouble pulling the trigger b/c they are regular seeds. And we're also torn between cookie's Chem and Tomahawk. Both lineages sound amazing.

10 seeds for under $60 from GPS still sounds like an amazing deal. Not to mention they have a holiday discount running for the next 2 days. **No we are not a sponsor** Just fans of GPS


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 2, 2018)

lol best of luck to each of you as we toss hat into the ring.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

I will probably try and catch the cookies and chem later tonight... Unfortunately had things come up.. Dammit


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I will probably try and catch the cookies and chem later tonight... Unfortunately had things come up.. Dammit


That was a throw off move... BooYaaah! I'm done for a while! You guys have a wonderful auction and best of luck to each and every one of yall! I feel complete now haha...


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 2, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Frustrating when you don't have money and want to purchase....even worse when you have plenty to spend and can't!


Try having no money other than your gold nuggets and you can't spend them on auctions because knuckleheads keep buying at high prices and using the 50% off coupon.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 2, 2018)

Currently consuming some purple badlands (week cure) and it's just solidly some powerfully potent terpd out bulls***.automatically made its way on my top 10 all times smokes to smoke.

New years eve partiers were tempted by terps for another rip, but refused, to reassure they make it till the new year.

wasn' even the heavier hittin pheno


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Currently consuming some purple badlands (week cure) and it's just solidly some powerfully potent terpd out bulls***.automatically made its way on my top 10 all times smokes to smoke.
> View attachment 4067037
> 
> New years eve partiers were tempted by terps for another rip, but refused, to reassure they make it till the new year.


Nice... Care to go into detail on the terps you are getting in the nose?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 2, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Try having no money other than your gold nuggets and you can't spend them on auctions because knuckleheads keep buying at high prices and using the 50% off coupon.


I bought at what I consider to be low prices... Over 50% is low anyway and I used my golden nuggets on that cookies and chem. Have $0.63 left on my debit. Just gotta be fast.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 2, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Currently consuming some purple badlands (week cure) and it's just solidly some powerfully potent terpd out bulls***.automatically made its way on my top 10 all times smokes to smoke.
> View attachment 4067037
> 
> New years eve partiers were tempted by terps for another rip, but refused, to reassure they make it till the new year.


looks nice, did any pheno's exhibit purping?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice... Care to go into detail on the terps you are getting in the nose?


Mine was berry, and fuel. Very nice. I really haven't found anything below a 7 out of 10 from GU. I have other breeders beans but run GU consistently. This run 3 GU 1 other breeder. Only room for 4. I don't want to mention names, it's unnecessary. If I had room I'd run more of others.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 2, 2018)

Copper Chem F2 reeks of spearmint, and I hate mints of any flavor


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice... Care to go into detail on the terps you are getting in the nose?


sweet berries(the blue ones), in gas, stirred with some garlic goodness.

@greencopper. only light hues on the top of main colas,


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 2, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem F2 reeks of spearmint, and I hate mints of any flavor
> View attachment 4067061


Shid sound like you have a winner. Mint terps yea you have the one!!!


----------



## Tw BuLLY (Jan 2, 2018)

Just bought Garlix, maverick and eagle scout never tried green point but heard good stuff, look forward to seeing how these go


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem F2 reeks of spearmint, and I hate mints of any flavor
> View attachment 4067061


 let me know once its dried and you can send me all of that minty goodness


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 2, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem F2 reeks of spearmint, and I hate mints of any flavor
> View attachment 4067061


My guess is you become a Copper Chem Mint fan pretty soon.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

So update on the O.B.S. 3 seeds out of 4 are duds. They pulled the taproot back in. And died. I went to plant them this evening. And only one made it. And I'm not sure it' gonna make it.


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So update on the O.B.S. 3 seeds out of 4 are duds. They pulled the taproot back in. And died. I went to plant them this evening. And only one made it. And I'm not sure it' gonna make it.


This happens when the seeds are vigorous and have thick shells. The taproot has trouble fully making it out - it's best to lightly scratch the seeds using a nail-file to increase exposure to water. Worked for me when I had a few seeds of a GG cross that were dying after opening up.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> This happens when the seeds are vigorous and have thick shells. The taproot has trouble fully making it out - it's best to lightly scratch the seeds using a nail-file to increase exposure to water. Worked for me when I had a few seeds of a GG cross that were dying after opening up.



Good info. I'l try that. Gonna soak 3 more. Kinda screws my plans. And only lets me look through 7 seeds for a male n female so that's kind of shitty hopefully one of three that died wasnt the Clementine leaner.  I'll be heated  but part or the game I guess.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

alot of the discontinued strains at GPS are now gone
purple outlaw and purple mountain majesty are 2 that I noticed but there is more


----------



## thegambler (Jan 2, 2018)

I don't think you can use your golden nuggets on sale items though.......at least I can't. It's either the sale or nuggets, not both.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 2, 2018)

thegambler said:


> I don't think you can use your golden nuggets on sale items though.......at least I can't. It's either the sale or nuggets, not both.


you cant use them if you use a coupon code


----------



## greencropper (Jan 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I never received any golden nuggets from my last order, the either disappeared or I never got them, anyone else have issues recently?
> 
> edit: never mind, I logged out and than back in again and they are there.


mine seem to have disappeared too? im sure it will all be sorted soon enough


----------



## greencropper (Jan 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Did you try logging out and than back in? I did this and they were back..


ok yup its working now, rewards balance is back in lower left of screen cheers!


----------



## sourgummy (Jan 3, 2018)

I have a jelly pie right now almost 3 weeks into veg. Stem is quite thick and robust for its size I must say. I grow with plc-6's. Im pretty sure the Jelly pie is a girl too so I took 4 clones and threw them into the aerocloner. The lateral shoots came out fast too. I am leaving the top and took those 4 clones for the next run. This one will just go with some other girls for flower to see their goods in a week or two. I have this super stretchy afghani, 2 rare darkness, and 1 purple urkle in with the Jelly Pie right now.
edit: And just popped yesterday from GPS also: 2 California Cannon, 1 Dreamcatcher, 1 Pioneer Kush, 1 white grapes from hazeman, and 1 Las Vegas Triangle Kush.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

placed my order a month ago, china merchant account delayed just long enough for 
my selection to be gone from the offerings, then told me sorry, try buying something again so they can fuck that up too.

so I go back to make the purchase with cash instead only to find all my nuggets had been absorbed by the pseudo transaction,
the seeds are no longer offered, and I'm the biggest loser.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> placed my order a month ago, china merchant account delayed just long enough for
> my selection to be gone from the offerings, then told me sorry, try buying something again so they can fuck that up too.
> 
> so I go back to make the purchase with cash instead only to find all my nuggets had been absorbed by the pseudo transaction,
> the seeds are no longer offered, and I'm the biggest loser.


Damn that sucks


----------



## coppershot (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> placed my order a month ago, china merchant account delayed just long enough for
> my selection to be gone from the offerings, then told me sorry, try buying something again so they can fuck that up too.
> 
> so I go back to make the purchase with cash instead only to find all my nuggets had been absorbed by the pseudo transaction,
> the seeds are no longer offered, and I'm the biggest loser.


Send Gu an email. I would find it hard to believe that he won't take care of ya one way or another. That really sucks though.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Send Gu an email. I would find it hard to believe that he won't take care of ya one way or another. That really sucks though.


i'm done bitching in emails for satisfaction. I got the love on @Gu~ and his wares and he can expect cash from me looking forward.
I'd sure suggest knocking off all the hype until the website and its merchant account function properly for all, but no matter, if I see something I want I'll buy it -gimmicks, credit card follies or not. 

I get a half oz off a bottom branch, no biggy to spend it for hundreds more branches of Gu magic.

btw...my Shaq Candy is at my limits of enjoyable. One more trichome and she'd be too much for this cat. half hit and done. jeebus Gu!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 3, 2018)

Sorry for the poor quality but I think this is the only pic I have. 
Copper Chem. Tended by some very well meaning friends so please excuse the "room". They did their best and I'm grateful they kept things going for me when I just couldn't do it. 
I'm on my second run with it now and I think its going to be around for awhile. I wish I could give you guys a better report but everything from this time period is soo foggy. 
Either way, everyone loved it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> placed my order a month ago, china merchant account delayed just long enough for
> my selection to be gone from the offerings, then told me sorry, try buying something again so they can fuck that up too.
> 
> so I go back to make the purchase with cash instead only to find all my nuggets had been absorbed by the pseudo transaction,
> the seeds are no longer offered, and I'm the biggest loser.


Yeah my credit card got declined because the charge was coming from China. Then my next order was placed on hold. It was for two packs of purple outlaw -- which is now out of stock.
Looks like I'm fucked.
As a side note, why do all of the prices end in 77?
I think it's to make us believe that retail prices were actually calculated, instead of someone just pulling them out of their ass..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 3, 2018)

Dang, the auctions are getting more competitive! I haven't seen anything hit reserve in several days. 
And now a lot of "discontinued" seeds are gone, which makes it very difficult to find a reasonable price. 
I'm taking a break...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2018)

Good to see that small orange citrus fruit around again.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2018)

I have seeds beyond my needs but $18.89 for at least 10 beans is tempting, especially more (K)Night Rider of which I have flowered 4 in 2 runs without a lot of phenos and is in my top 5 I ever had in 49 years! Cannot say enough but it's as good as Black Gold or Bodhi Space Monkey or Peak Northern Skunk which is very good company on this mountain.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 3, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> placed my order a month ago, china merchant account delayed just long enough for
> my selection to be gone from the offerings, then told me sorry, try buying something again so they can fuck that up too.
> 
> so I go back to make the purchase with cash instead only to find all my nuggets had been absorbed by the pseudo transaction,
> the seeds are no longer offered, and I'm the biggest loser.


I had the same problem. If your payment isnt accepted immediately and in your "orders" tab it says "pending payment" and has a button to "pay" next to view then you can be sure that the china payment company was unable to collect payment from your card... after fiddling around with multiple cards and trying different things i found out I had to contact my CC company and get tell them that the charges are not a scam. after getting off the phone with them i called the Payofix company. they cannot resubmit payment, they made me reorder from the merchant. I got ahold of Gu, and he made a custom order for me then i reordered all of my auction items and viola, payment accepted immediately using the same card i was getting denied on before.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 3, 2018)

Any suggestions between Purple Badlands or Pure Raspberry Kush?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 3, 2018)

There is still fire to be had in the discounts. I already have *California Cannon, Maverick, Evergreen, Butch Cassidy, Hickock* and the *Deputy*. I am running the *Mav's*, and *Butch* *Cassidy's* right now. Soaking *California cannon* at the moment too. Tempted to grab *Knight Rider* and *Pig Whistle* before they are gone.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2018)

I got a walmart prepaid card. Loaded money. And it works every time. They charge me $0.13 for international order. Jus placed an order few days ago and worked with the new China system.


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sorry for the poor quality but I think this is the only pic I have.
> Copper Chem. Tended by some very well meaning friends so please excuse the "room". They did their best and I'm grateful they kept things going for me when I just couldn't do it.
> I'm on my second run with it now and I think its going to be around for awhile. I wish I could give you guys a better report but everything from this time period is soo foggy.
> Either way, everyone loved it.
> ...


Nice! Good to see you posting again as well.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Any suggestions between Purple Badlands or Pure Raspberry Kush?


Both


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 3, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> There is still fire to be had in the discounts. I already have *California Cannon, Maverick, Evergreen, Butch Cassidy, Hickock* and the *Deputy*. I am running the *Mav's*, and *Butch* *Cassidy's* right now. Soaking *California cannon* at the moment too. Tempted to grab *Knight Rider* and *Pig Whistle* before they are gone.


Got pics of Butch cassidy?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## HydroRed (Jan 3, 2018)

You beat me to it


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 3, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Any suggestions between Purple Badlands or Pure Raspberry Kush?


We were leaning towards Raspberry Kush. Simpy because they are fem seeds. 

That being said. Purple Badlands has a really nice lineage. (blueberry x Chem 4 x Chem D). And you get 10 seeds, so hopefully a decent number of females.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Both


If both of them were in auction I would


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We were leaning towards Raspberry Kush. Simpy because they are fem seeds.
> 
> That being said. Purple Badlands has a really nice lineage. (blueberry x Chem 4 x Chem D). And you get 10 seeds, so hopefully a decent number of females.


Apples to oranges. Both will provide delicious fruits.

Edit: I have multiple packs of each. The pure raspberry is a newer offering from CV. The purple Badlands is on my short list. Some amazing phenos to be found.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 3, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Got pics of Butch cassidy?


Not yet. They are in veg, flipping in two weeks to sex them. They are in a tent full of *Purple Mt majesty, Mavericks* from _GPS_ along with *Wake of the Dragon *and a* Blueberry temple* x *Katsu Bubba* both from _Strayfox_. Not going to be big plants. I am going to clone all females and keep one male. Throw him in a tent with the best fem's that turn out from round one. Oh yeah I have one *Long Bottom Leaf x GG#4* from _Bad Dawg, 1 Humboldt Seed Org. _*Blue Dream CBD fem *and a _HSO G_*arlic Lemon OG fem, *last but not least a _Blimburn _*Girl Scout Cookies fem. *
I will have pics after they are sexed and into flower. There are a couple I am hoping are males, one *WoD *and a* PMM. *We'll see in a month or so.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone know how many times the reverse auction is held over the day? We watched one just now and another last night, so we think at least 2 are held each day.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 3, 2018)

My suggestion is for purple badlands, the best strain I ever grew.

You want fruity, purple plants with legit face melting potency? You want purple star dawg leaning phenos with mouth coating flavor that knocks you on your ass? It's got it all. I even found a green pheno that is the best version of star dawg I ever came across. It's an absolute terp bomb. I found 4 legit keepers from 5 females. Even the one I didn't keep would be a keeper in any other pack of seeds. The only reason I didn't keep it was I didn't need 2 purple star dawg phenos. None lacked potency. All yielded fantastic.


----------



## thegambler (Jan 3, 2018)

My Purple Star Dawg from like 5 years ago.......I posted a review on the website listed in the picture. People still talk about this one..........


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 3, 2018)

typoerror said:


> My suggestion is for purple badlands, the best strain I ever grew.
> 
> You want fruity, purple plants with legit face melting potency? You want purple star dawg leaning phenos with mouth coating flavor that knocks you on your ass? It's got it all. I even found a green pheno that is the best version of star dawg I ever came across. It's an absolute terp bomb. I found 4 legit keepers from 5 females. Even the one I didn't keep would be a keeper in any other pack of seeds. The only reason I didn't keep it was I didn't need 2 purple star dawg phenos. None lacked potency. All yielded fantastic.
> View attachment 4067424 View attachment 4067426 View attachment 4067428 View attachment 4067429 View attachment 4067430 View attachment 4067431



Dammit man you're killing it!!! nice job!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have seeds beyond my needs but $18.89 for at least 10 beans is tempting, especially more (K)Night Rider of which I have flowered 4 in 2 runs without a lot of phenos and is in my top 5 I ever had in 49 years! Cannot say enough but it's as good as Black Gold or Bodhi Space Monkey or Peak Northern Skunk which is very good company on this mountain.


can I ask your top 5?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Anyone pay with bitcoin? I just paid with Bitcoin but I didn't get any nuggets, do you have to wait until GU receives the bitcoin to get the nuggets? I guess that makes sense if so..


Nuggets should follow per email update.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> can I ask your top 5?


Gets mushy after those but Bodhi Secret Chief and recently Sour Bubble both very good knock down strains. My Sour Bubbles had blue and purple calyxes very similar to each other but small plants.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 3, 2018)

We noticed that the nugget balance didn't go up for the new year (300 pts). But we're assuming that might just be a lag in the update.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Gets mushy after those but Bodhi Secret Chief and recently Sour Bubble both very good knock down strains. My Sour Bubbles had blue and purple calyxes very similar to each other but small plants.


Are your Sour Bubbles from BOG??


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2018)

It really seems that there should be a picture of a Whistle Pig on the Pig Whistle logo.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 3, 2018)

typoerror said:


> My suggestion is for purple badlands, the best strain I ever grew.
> 
> You want fruity, purple plants with legit face melting potency? You want purple star dawg leaning phenos with mouth coating flavor that knocks you on your ass? It's got it all. I even found a green pheno that is the best version of star dawg I ever came across. It's an absolute terp bomb. I found 4 legit keepers from 5 females. Even the one I didn't keep would be a keeper in any other pack of seeds. The only reason I didn't keep it was I didn't need 2 purple star dawg phenos. None lacked potency. All yielded fantastic.
> View attachment 4067424 View attachment 4067426 View attachment 4067428 View attachment 4067429 View attachment 4067430 View attachment 4067431


talk about pics that launched a thousand grows! hope they come up for auction...not sure i can wait now ha


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2018)

Well I dropped 3 more O.B.S. see if they are duds too... I hope not. Kinda bummed 3 outta 4 on the first go was junk. And I'm pretty sure the 4th one is too. So that only leaves me 6 to run to try to find a nice male n female.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2018)

any1 know if there is any pics of the Evergreen floating around i searched this thread and found nothing maybe some of the people that do IG could find a few??


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 3, 2018)

Shud I pop Cali cannon or Maverick ?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Shud I pop Cali cannon or Maverick ?



Both


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

I hope this is in the right place.

I have been a steady buyer of Greenpoint seeds for the past year. Enough to have earned 2 times 350 points in nuggets. With no directions as to how the system works, with the first 350 purchase I left under $50 unused, thinking I would be able to use the balance on a future purchase. I was ready to accept the loss since I didn't know the rules. Until I see that GU is giving other customers their unused points back.

I have sent GU several emails since early December regarding this matter and receive no answer other than how to get my points to show up on the site. He will not respond to the points concern's.

It pains me that I will not be purchasing any more Greenpoint seeds. I loved the recgenetics, the fast shipping, and the auctions.

But I cannot deal with a company that does not address my concerns. There are to many other options. 

In my decidedly prejudiced view GU takes care of his favorites first. I feel left out and I will purchase elsewhere.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> I hope this is in the right place.
> 
> I have been a steady buyer of Greenpoint seeds for the past year. Enough to have earned 2 times 350 points in nuggets. With no directions as to how the system works, with the first 350 purchase I left under $50 unused, thinking I would be able to use the balance on a future purchase. I was ready to accept the loss since I didn't know the rules. Until I see that GU is giving other customers their unused points back.
> 
> ...


When was your last email to him. There was a hiccup in his system in December where he wasn't receiving emails. You should send one again they are working now


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> I hope this is in the right place.
> 
> I have been a steady buyer of Greenpoint seeds for the past year. Enough to have earned 2 times 350 points in nuggets. With no directions as to how the system works, with the first 350 purchase I left under $50 unused, thinking I would be able to use the balance on a future purchase. I was ready to accept the loss since I didn't know the rules. Until I see that GU is giving other customers their unused points back.
> 
> ...


Correction: I did not email Greenpoint until mid December


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> When was your last email to him. There was a hiccup in his system in December where he wasn't receiving emails. You should send one again they are working now


Sent the last one December 31


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Sent the last one December 31


Send a new one that is right around the time it was fixed its all mentioned in this thread a few( or10) pages back


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Correction: I did not email Greenpoint until mid December


Shoot him another email... I can't imagine him leaving you hanging like that..


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> When was your last email to him. There was a hiccup in his system in December where he wasn't receiving emails. You should send one again they are working now


He's responded


evergreengardener said:


> Send a new one that is right around the time it was fixed its all mentioned in this thread a few( or10) pages back


He responded to the password portion of the email, but not the nuggets. This might get his attention.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> I hope this is in the right place.
> 
> I have been a steady buyer of Greenpoint seeds for the past year. Enough to have earned 2 times 350 points in nuggets. With no directions as to how the system works, with the first 350 purchase I left under $50 unused, thinking I would be able to use the balance on a future purchase. I was ready to accept the loss since I didn't know the rules. Until I see that GU is giving other customers their unused points back.


Wait, people have been getting their unused points returned to them? I sent Gu an e-mail months back inquiring about the remaining balance I had (about $30) and was told that there was nothing he could do about it.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Wait, people have been getting their unused points returned to them? I sent Gu an e-mail months back inquiring about the remaining balance I had (about $30) and was told that there was nothing he could do about it.


i'm pretty sure that guy has his information twisted. i think he got confused when people were having their nuggets restored after the new site went live.

afaik, gu~ isn't going to give you partial credit from a code you used which caused some of the code to be wasted. that is your own fault, and i don't say that to be a prick, but it's true. if he had to do that manually for everyone who screwed up, i doubt he would be able to do much else.

this guy tripping out, saying he won't ever shop there again. grow up. where else will you find prices, genetics and service like gps anywhere else? and with a rewards program like this?

i applaud gu~ for his patience. if i were him, i would have told a lot of people to get fucked by now


----------



## FPKTX (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know if any of you are aware but right now GPS is doing a 50% off for the new year special. It ends in 1 day and 3 hours. Placed an order for purple badlands, cackleberry, chinook haze, and hickok haze. total was like $296 or something and the coupon dropped that bitch to $146. Add $10 for expedited delivery! Jump on that shit now


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 3, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i'm pretty sure that guy has his information twisted. i think he got confused
> this guy tripping out, saying he won't ever shop their again. grow up. where else will you find prices, genetics and service like gps anywhere else? and with a rewards program like this?
> 
> i applaud gu~ for his patience. if i were him, i would have told a lot of people to get fucked by now


Seriously - some people need to put a sock in it and realize that not one single other breeder/ vendor is offering the prices and promotions Gu~ is. Can't believe these suckas are crying over points that were left unredeemed from a previous purchase when Gu reversed his decision to end the nuggets in the new year.

Stop your crying and complaining - some people are such whiny sacks of s***, it's not even funny or entertaining.


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Seriously - some people need to put a sock in it and realize that not one single other breeder/ vendor is offering the prices and promotions Gu~ is. Can't believe these suckas are crying over points that were left unredeemed from a previous purchase when Gu reversed his decision to end the nuggets in the new year.
> 
> Stop your crying and complaining - some people are such whiny sacks of s***, it's not even funny or entertaining.


A company without clear monetary rules for dealing with the public will not last. Im not a whiner I'm a leaver. My bitch was mainly with GU was communication. 
Bye.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> He's responded
> 
> He responded to the password portion of the email, but not the nuggets. This might get his attention.


Ok the thing with the old system was your nuggets didn't get retained if you didn't use them all!! It was clear cut different redeem codes for various discounts $5 to 350$ each had a separate tag!! For instance i had 3000 nuggets if I used the 350 discount code i put 350 or more in my cart to make sure i used all my nuggets!! But to the point your talking about 50 nuggets which if you were a gold member cost you $12.50. $16.67if you were a silver member! $25 bronze member!! Finally Technically he's not obligated to give you the nuggets it was the Policy then!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 3, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Wait, people have been getting their unused points returned to them? I sent Gu an e-mail months back inquiring about the remaining balance I had (about $30) and was told that there was nothing he could do about it.


No! That wasn't the policy then friend!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> A company without clear monetary rules for dealing with the public will not last. Im not a whiner I'm a leaver. My bitch was mainly with GU was communication.
> Bye.



Well I'd say he's doing quite good. I highly doubt a company that has huge sales n discounts constantly. Is going away. Gps is the best place to get genetics outside of clones from your circle. I imagine your circle is very small. I can bet ya almost everyone that's on this thread repeatedly, you could pretty much guarantee those people and myself. Have more than one pack from GPS. Alot of people have spent thousands of dollars on GPS website. I bet he's sold 500 packs of beans since Dec 1 to now. If not more. Don' be a dick to him in emails and short spoken (typing) bc I'm sure you were bc he didn't answer the first email fast enough. Idk @Gu~ personally. But I've seen him go above and beyond for people on here. Including myself. I had bad pack of seeds. I emailed him once. Was very polite. I didn' demand anything. He emailed me back and said would you like to try something else I had my eye on, or give the same strain a go again, I said same. And had replacements within a week. And I'm clear on the other side of the country. He don't know me from adam. Hell for all he knows I could've been making it up. But he put his trust in a complete stranger. Prob Bc of being polite and honest in the email. And he shipped em out. So I doubt you lost anything. I NVR understood people that act like this. How do you grow herb, bc it takes patients. And you seem not to have any. 

#gpsseeds #gpsfam4lyfe

Hahahahaha even threw you some gay hashtags.


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> No! That wasn't the policy then friend!


Where was the policy posted?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Well folks my luck has finally hit the shit train. Never once had an issue with the site or payment until now. I have purchased at least 8 times in the last few days from Gu~ without a problem.

I hit him up earlier today about never receiving my Golden Nuggets for my 420.00 order on black Friday and Ally was very quick to respond to the issue and sent me the Golden Nuggets worth around $240.00.

So I took my time, threw what I wanted into my cart and used my nuggets only having to pay 9 bucks out of pocket, not bad at all! But then, it said my order was completed and processed. A minute later I get an email from payofx "or however you spell it" that my payment was pending. All my other 3 payment a went thru today before that until I decided to use those nuggets he owed me for BF sale.

So I call my cc company, they say there is no problem on their side. The damn sale will be over soon and I have been dying to use those nuggets on this sale and it was actually my last pull on the site or the auction for a while. Gu~ had been online viewing the thread and I have sent him and Ally a few messages and no response. Now what's gonna happen is it is all gonna get fixed when its too damn late and I won't be able to get nothing half off with my nuggets. It is extremely frustrating and I don't understand how that happened.

I hope to get to use my nuggets and use them on the discounted prices and this sale specifically and smoothly just like I had all my other money orders and cc orders I have done with them. I have bought over a grand worth of beans from him in a little over a month. If it takes beyond the time of this sale to get sorted out, and I cannot get the strains on discount like I should be able to with my nugz then I am done doing business (until the system BS gets sorted out). I have referred 4 of my friends to him as well and they are blowing the sale up as well along with me. Its aggravating when you spend 3 weeks pay check and when you try and use your nuggets you earn, nope... System down.

But if all goes well and this works out I will give him all the business he will ever need. We run big grows around here.

Edit: I am not angry with Gu~... So I don't need any attacks on my part. I give the guy tons and tons of my earnings. I am angry at the system... Gu~ is a great guy and I even take up for him hardcore over on IC mag. He does amazing work and in my books is the best breeder to date next to Sannie. But I just hope "because there is an issue with the system" will not ruin the sale for me. I just had began to close out my funds for the sale and spend my reliefs (golden nuggets). I get excited about the nugz but then it is a let down when we cannot use them or a sudden problem occurs. I bet I could go over right now and order a full price or code discounted pack and guarantee almost everything it will go through smoothly...


----------



## Swampjack (Jan 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'd say he's doing quite good. I highly doubt a company that has huge sales n discounts constantly. Is going away. Gps is the best place to get genetics outside of clones from your circle. I imagine your circle is very small. I can bet ya almost everyone that's on this thread repeatedly, you could pretty much guarantee those people and myself. Have more than one pack from GPS. Alot of people have spent thousands of dollars on GPS website. I bet he's sold 500 packs of beans since Dec 1 to now. If not more. Don' be a dick to him in emails and short spoken (typing) bc I'm sure you were bc he didn't answer the first email fast enough. Idk @Gu~ personally. But I've seen him go above and beyond for people on here. Including myself. I had bad pack of seeds. I emailed him once. Was very polite. I didn' demand anything. He emailed me back and said would you like to try something else I had my eye on, or give the same strain a go again, I said same. And had replacements within a week. And I'm clear on the other side of the country. He don't know me from adam. Hell for all he knows I could've been making it up. But he put his trust in a complete stranger. Prob Bc of being polite and honest in the email. And he shipped em out. So I doubt you lost anything. I NVR understood people that act like this. How do you grow herb, bc it takes patients. And you seem not to have any.
> 
> #gpsseeds #gpsfam4lyfe
> 
> Hahahahaha even threw you some gay hashtags.


Helps being with the in crowd.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 3, 2018)

Copper Chem 2 - day 30

Slightly more sativa leaf structure than the other 2 phenos. This one seems to be starting to purple. 

Temps have been hitting 62 @ night so I'm thinking temp. It's the only plant in the room doing it though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well folks my luck has finally hit the shit train. Never once had an issue with the site or payment until now. I have purchased at least 8 times in the last few days from Gu~ without a problem.
> 
> I hit him up earlier today about never receiving my Golden Nuggets for my 420.00 order on black Friday and Ally was very quick to respond to the issue and sent me the Golden Nuggets worth around $240.00.
> 
> ...


If it's going to be complicated using credit card, ask Greenpoint if you can send them cash instead, they give you 7 days to pay.
Gu fixed my order from a few weeks ago that I messed up and was very accommodating to my request to allow a even later than 7 day payment.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 3, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> afaik, gu~ isn't going to give you partial credit from a code you used which caused some of the code to be wasted. that is your own fault, and i don't say that to be a prick, but it's true. if he had to do that manually for everyone who screwed up, i doubt he would be able to do much else.


That would be understandable if it was clearly stated on the website, but it wasn't.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If it's going to be complicated using credit card, ask Greenpoint if you can send them cash instead, they give you 7 days to pay.
> Gu fixed my order from a few weeks ago that I messed up and was very accommodating to my request to allow a even later than 7 day payment.


I know Baker... I'm just irritated, nothing toward a him. It just kills me to have issues like this when it comes to playing with a mans cash. It hurts the mind, angers the heart.

I only buy exclusively Gu~ gear now and turned my friends on to it as well. I don't plan on changing that but I believe it could be easily fixed or the transaction canceled and tried again.

I bet a pack of beans that I could go order a half price 2018 codes pack right now, and without using my nuggets (which I have none, unfortunately just lost 240 bucks worth of them) that the payment would go through with success.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Alright everybody... For example... I just now placed this order as we speak. I knew it, order flew through just fine and got a confirmation in gmail. Not a damn thing pending.. 

So why when I try and use 240 bucks worth of nuggets will my order not go thru??? This is really beginning to not add up. At all...

 

So bakersfield, the problem is not with my cc. So I wonder what else it could be? The total for the nugget order that WILL NOT go through is much cheaper than what I just paid out right there in that transaction.

Gu~ the problem is not with the bank brother, its with the nuggets.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

As you can see I don't care to shovel out money all day long to GPS... Because I love his genetics. But I wanna get my end of the deal as well.

That was the one of the several purchases I've made just today...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Helps being with the in crowd.


I understand why you would be pissed, I feel the same way about Karma Genetics, but Gu spoke of a email glitch as well, a few weeks back, and maybe you can get his attention now, with a new message.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Alright everybody... For example... I just now placed this order as we speak. I knew it, order flew through just fine and got a confirmation in gmail. Not a damn thing pending..
> 
> So why when I try and use 240 bucks worth of nuggets will my order not go thru??? This is really beginning to not add up. At all...
> 
> ...


I think they work normal business hours over at Greenpoint and it's about 9 pm in Colorado. 
They probably will fix you up in the morning.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

There should be no reason whatsoever that what I am about to attempt would not work. I am going to back over on GPS and re attempt my order since it appears the system is working properly now (see screenshot above) I just ordered a pack of Night Rider and even earned a few nuggets for that order... So its all working, we have that down for positive.

I now will re attempt to click "pay" on my order for Raindance, Dream Catcher and another Night Rider that will be using nuggets (just as the ones I just earned) to pay for the entire order except for shipping cost and 2 extra dollars on the beans the nuggets won't cover. I have well over 10 bucks on my card to complete this order I am about to attempt. If it does not work, then I am done till something gets sorted out.

I mean it makes no sense. I can even redeem those few little nuggets I just earned on that night rider???? Idk...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

True but Gu was just online about an hour ago and I had sent him a few PMs before he got offline. Maybe he just over looked them or is entirely busy, and I'm sure he is. I know he is. So I understand that.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Off to GPS I go to re-attempt. Nobreason it should not work if I can keep on just purchasing without nuggets and even a small am ok tog nuggets over and over. If I use a large amount of nuggets however, it does not work....

I will update in a few minutes. Wish me luck because I don't wanna be any more upset and confused than I already am.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 3, 2018)

FPKTX said:


> I don't know if any of you are aware but right now GPS is doing a 50% off for the new year special. It ends in 1 day and 3 hours. Placed an order for purple badlands, cackleberry, chinook haze, and hickok haze. total was like $296 or something and the coupon dropped that bitch to $146. Add $10 for expedited delivery! Jump on that shit now


Definitely eyeing the deal going on right now. Did you get any freebies with that order?


----------



## FPKTX (Jan 3, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Definitely eyeing the deal going on right now. Did you get any freebies with that order?


Nothing mentioned on the site. Maybe with the delivery?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Ok... Just hit the pay button again...

   

Same as the night rider order you just seen me purchase... Order complete.... But then get an email saying other wise, 240 bucks worth of nuggets are still gone.. But the Night Rider went through just fine... God what is up with this???

The ONLY thing I can figure out is that they have to be actively available to "confirm" the purchase if you are using nuggets and Baker you said it was after business hours. That is the only thing it could be.

So I may head back now and actually make another order on the discounted beans and try and use the 11 dollars worth of nugz I just earned from the Night Rider order and see if it goes through. If it goes through using those nuggets then I'm gonna feel beat.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> The freebies you get are the Golden Nuggets. You get 0.50 for every 1.00 you spend, I think that's a better deal than any kind of freebies any other bank has ever offered..


And dollar for dollar when you spend over $150


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> The freebies you get are the Golden Nuggets. You get 0.50 for every 1.00 you spend, I think that's a better deal than any kind of freebies any other bank has ever offered..


Yeah, nuggets are nice when they are working.

I get extra beans from time to time. But seriously there is a huge issue going on with my nuggets tonight that I have never had before.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 3, 2018)

Has anyone ever seen sundance kid on reverse auction?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Has anyone ever seen sundance kid on reverse auction?


Nope.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Might get lucky and it be on there tomorrow, though.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 3, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum phenotype.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

Well... I just wanna say that I have finally calmed myself down. I will tell you why..

I have a LOT of trust in Gu~ as a breeder and as a friend. I have come to a conclusion that shit just happens. I see it happening to everyone else on site (issues with cc/dc, nuggets, pages failing to load, etc etc...) thing is, it has just never happened to me and I was not ready for it as the site has ALWAYS ran smoothly for me personally until whatever is going on tonight.

Those of you that are tripping out like I did, just realize you just gotta have faith in Gu~... He has never once not responded to my emails or blew me off.

He tries, I am 100% sure with the beans he is dropping and the deals he is popping, that he is tied up the majority of the time and is probably just as stressed as I am right now.

I know I didn't offend him because my remarks was not towards him, it was towards the system that everyone continues having problems with.

I know and have a good deep feeling that when I wake up in the morning that I will wake up to a confirmation and an email from him or Ally, easing my worries, item has shipped and the nuggets were redeemed.

I wanna apologize for getting so irritated over it, the woman from the cc company that talked pure straight gibberish irritated me more than anything trying to explain the situation a hundred times over again to no avail or realization...

Gu~, one day I will meet you brother. And I will allow you to owe ol' psychadelibud a big o smack in the bearded jaw and I will shake your hand thereafter.

Forgive me for my ignorance if I appeared immature about it in your perception. Just let me wake up a happier man bro. Much love to you Gu~ and all the fans and army... We will over take this industry one day, Green Point Heads for life, eh? We all got each others backs? We all have our ups and downs and let our emotional energies synergize into a flow only understood among each other. We are a family.

I have taken up for you Gu~ pretty damn heavily over on IC. I make sure to stomp anyone whom tries to jump out at you. Would not surprise me if I'm not banned in the next day or two over there, but I really give two shits less because I am real and I stand my ground for my friends.

Off to bed and hope to wake up to a nice shipment.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum phenotype. View attachment 4067759View attachment 4067760


Beautiful delish Lub!

What would you say your favorite run has been so far with GP? What all have you ran?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum phenotype. View attachment 4067759View attachment 4067760


Looks great!
I was wondering how the Bodega compares to the Clearwater you harvested?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 4, 2018)

coupons have expired...sorta glad, things got into a bit of a frenzy for awhile hehehe


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Helps being with the in crowd.



Well I'm not in the "in crowd" I don't know one person on this thread. And @Gu~ still took care of me.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 4, 2018)

Who EVER was farming the auctions for 48 hrs.FUCK YOU!! (Specifically cnc n copper) I know for a fact this was done!

Still desperately attempting CookiesNchem. For a year now.
Someday copper chem.

But the above statement I truly mean it...

The rest who had the same experience, I'm sorry and wish you a super frosty harvest....some day we will get ours...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> My suggestion is for purple badlands, the best strain I ever grew.


Liking this post doesn't quite do it justice. Very well done!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Beautiful delish Lub!
> 
> What would you say your favorite run has been so far with GP? What all have you ran?


So far I’ve run Doc Holiday, Cookies n Chem, Bodega Bubblegum, Night Rider, and Clearwater Kush. I really liked Cookies n Chem and two of the phenotypes from Doc were great as well. The last three are still curing, so I can’t fully judge them yet. I’ve been hunting for a good bubblegum for a long time, so I have pretty high hopes for this one.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks great!
> I was wondering how the Bodega compares to the Clearwater you harvested?


Thanks, I’ll let you know once they’ve both cured for awhile.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Who EVER was farming the auctions for 48 hrs.FUCK YOU!! (Specifically cnc n copper) I know for a fact this was done!
> 
> Still desperately attempting CookiesNchem. For a year now.
> Someday copper chem.
> ...



I've been trying to get jelly pie for 2 weeks on auction it seems. And trying to catch cookies n chem too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Wonder why the auctions havent started back up


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Wonder why the auctions havent started back up


Auctions are running and the 2018 sale is still on till the end of day


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Auctions are running and the 2018 sale is still on till the end of day



My website shows everything out of stock. No auctions running.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

I wanna get atleast one of the two. I'd like to have both. But I'm not stingey and will settle for one or the other.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My website shows everything out of stock. No auctions running.


dont know how to take a screenshot on this new laptop or id show you but yea the auction seems to be running


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> dont know how to take a screenshot on this new laptop or id show you but yea the auction seems to be running


idk it appears to be glitchy again now its showing out of stock?? the weird thing is in my browser it shows the prices like the auction reset and then when you click something it says the prices from the last auction and out of stock so...


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

Did anyone buy and use the 2018 code? 

We were wondering if the nugget rewards are also cut by 50% because the total cost is reduced with this coupon.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

So yeah...

see this Double Purple Doji single sexy boner in there?



he's gonna spray a beloved Raindance soon


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Did anyone buy and use the 2018 code?
> 
> We were wondering if the nugget rewards are also cut by 50% because the total cost is reduced with this coupon.


auctions are deff up now you cant use a coupon and nuggets together


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> auctions are deff up now you cant use a coupon and nuggets together


Correct. What we were asking is if the order before the coupon is say $200. Then we use the "2018" coupon. Do the total rewards get cut in half because the final total is only $100.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Correct. What we were asking is if the order before the coupon is say $200. Then we use the "2018" coupon. Do the total rewards get cut in half because the final total is only $100.


You'll only get a $100 worth of nuggets!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Correct. What we were asking is if the order before the coupon is say $200. Then we use the "2018" coupon. Do the total rewards get cut in half because the final total is only $100.


oh yes nuggets are rewarded to final price i think so i think youd only get 50 dollars worth


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Correct. What we were asking is if the order before the coupon is say $200. Then we use the "2018" coupon. Do the total rewards get cut in half because the final total is only $100.


Yup. In order to get double nuggets, your order has to be $300+, so that when you put the code you pay $150+.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Yup. In order to double your order has to be $300+, so that when you put the code you pay $150+.


in your example you then are rewarded 150 nuggets? Apologies we're not trying to beat a dead horse here.


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4067419


Good one!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> in your example you then are rewarded 150 nuggets? Apologies we're not trying to beat a dead horse here.


Yes. They will match you dollar for dollar only if you spend $150+.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Yes. They will match you dollar for dollar only if you spend $150+.


Okay so spend $300 use "2018". Your total is $150. You walk away with $150 in nuggets (not $300) because of the coupon? 

Has anyone purchased in the last 48 hours that can comment?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Has anyone ever seen sundance kid on reverse auction?


Yes, I bought a pack on reverse auction in November.


----------



## gritzz (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Okay so spend $300 use "2018". Your total is $150. You walk away with $150 in nuggets (not $300) because of the coupon?
> 
> Has anyone purchased in the last 48 hours that can comment?


Reign in the New Year!
*50% OFF
Use code "2018" get 50% OFF at checkout.*

Now is the best time to stock up on seeds. Reverse auctions are LIVE with great deals! Compete with others to get the lowest price but wait too long and have your seeds snatched.
Sale ends Thursday night MT.
SHOP NOW





100 Gold Nuggets are worth $1
-Get *2X* times as many Gold Nuggets when you spend more than *$150*. Simple as that ,sheeeesh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

greencropper said:


> coupons have expired...sorta glad, things got into a bit of a frenzy for awhile hehehe


Marketing 101. 

Hurry, it's gonna expire! 
OK maybe not.

It's expiring again!
Maybe not.

Same thing happened with BlackFriday.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Marketing 101.
> 
> Hurry, it's gonna expire!
> OK maybe not.
> ...


Think that was due to all the complaints about not being able to order due to the site change!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2018)

TOTAL
Butch Cassidy × 1 $37.77
Hickok Haze × 1$37.77
Subtotal:$75.54
Discount:-$37.77
Shipping:$5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
Discount for Cash/Money Order:-$3.78
Payment method:Cash/Money Order
Total:$39.64


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Well folks, I woke up this morning with an email from payofix saying my order was not approved because of my credit card company not allowing it to go through. I called them again and they said that it is ready to be processed that there should be no problem with my transaction.

Went back over to GPS and tried the order again with my $240.00 worth of nuggets that are currently attached to and held up in that order for a pack of raindance, dream catcher and night rider. Clicked pay and filled out the information again and now it is telling me to try a different payment option. 

Yet if I go back to shopping and throw in a pack of discontinued beans and discount it with code, the order processes right on through like it did last night for an even higher amount than the $9.84 order with the nuggets I have tried hundreds of times to process.

I would cancel it and retry on a fresh note, but my nuggets unfortunately would be gone for nothing.

Man I really hope Gu~ gets this system together before the sale ends. Again, I know it isn't his fault but there seems to be a problem with the Golden Nugget system. Even though I'm still receiving nuggets with both orders after trying the one for $9.84 and using $240.00 worth of my nugs.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

This is where I am held up at again today...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Why that particular one will not go through and all others will, beats me. I can go place an order right now this very second again and it will trample right on through with no problem, whatsoever.

The only thing different than the order you see that is not processing and the ones that have, is the order that's pending has a high amount of Golden Nuggets. Some of those other orders was used with 20 to 40 dollars worth of nuggets but it was when I decided to use the 240.00 value that I began having this problem.

Hopefully this will get sorted out today as I have emailed Gu~, Ally, pm'd Gu~ on here as well as email and also been associating with Payofix as well as my CC company. The problem has to lie within that group, somewhere.

I have thought about clicking cancel on that order and then re trying it. But I am afraid if I proceed with that idea that I will lose my nuggets and they won't go back into my account as I had read somewhere that happened to someone else.


----------



## gritzz (Jan 4, 2018)

Say gu.....been really digging your auctions..and sales..alrighty then...what you guys say it's grand finale time for the big new years show .....and put the whole site on the chopping block ...it'll b epic and the whole community will at least hear about gps having the best firecrackers in the sky...but your gps faithfully,f friends and family will see it live have the best genes/beans around... prosperous days and flowers for all....peace


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

FUCK!!!!!!!! I MISSED JELLY PIE AGAIN.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!! I MISSED JELLY PIE AGAIN.


Sorry to hear that Whyte. I really hope you get your hands on it today my friend!

Edit: How did you miss it? The auction has not started yet today, at least on my browser it hasn't.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

And all the auctions are out if stock again


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Sorry to hear that Whyte. I really hope you get your hands on it today my friend!


Thanks man.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Had the auction been running today?


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 4, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Can anyone tell me what time the auctions start back up and what time they end?


Auctions seem to be random... just keep checking..


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

And guys, concerning my issue with my order that will not process, do you think I should try and cancel the order and then go back and put all same items in cart and re attempt it? Do you think I will lose my Golden Nuggets or they will get held up somehow if I cancel the order? I'm kinda afraid to proceed with it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Auctions seem to be random...


I believe Gu~ must be caught up in something this morning. As he has not been online since 5am this morning. Once you see him around you can count on the Auction to fire up and all of your emails get answered with the quickness!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Welll I just called Payofix (since they are not responding to my emails) and told them that I had talked with my CC and they said the transaction was able and allowed to go through. Payofix said that they would process the order again and notify me shortly by email if the transaction was successful or not.

So this issue has been narrowed down. My credit card company is not the issue they are fully aware and allowing my payment, Payofix is up and running as well and they also are allowing the process as long as my CC is allowing it.

If it does not work then it is on the GPS side of things.. Which I highly doubt because any other order I place goes through with ease and promptly.

So I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed and report back once I get an update in email.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Still ain't heard nothing from Payofix, but just seen that Gu~ was viewing the thread so hopefully for those of us whom are having problems with our orders he will address them for us since he is back online.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

New freebies going out with gps sales.

Panties.

So you can change out of the pair that keeps bunching up on y'all...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> New freebies going out with gps sales.
> 
> Panties.
> 
> So you can change out of the pair that keeps bunching up on y'all...


Ha yeah... Because your not the one having the issue.

If you were and it didn't upset you then your psychological perception of life is just a kind of its own.

I know some people are bitching about irrelevant and obvious things... The problem I am having literally makes no sense whatsoever and I am not getting any help. My nuggets are gone and I'm stuck with a big empty confusion that makes no sense, whatsoever.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

I have credit card company allowing my transaction. I have Payofix telling me they are not experiencing any issues with they're system and the order should go through if my cc allows it. So now I am just waiting on a reply from Gu...

I can place any other order I want to on his site... Except for the one with my Nuggets. It is a system designed to be used the way I am trying to use it and obviously when there is an issue, you address it so it gets worked out. Other people could be experiencing problems as well.

No one likes a faulty system every time there is a huge sale... No one likes hearing us rant about having issues either. Its an equal understandment, I get it. You can always skip over the "bitching" and on to the next comment, but I consider it trouble shooting with no exit node.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

It also makes no sense to rant on about it every 3 minutes. Luckily Gu is a good man with patience that is out of this world. I have the utmost confidence he will get you sorted out. Eventually. 

Maybe after I'm done blowing him. He loves when you cup the balls...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It also makes no sense to rant on about it every 3 minutes. Luckily Gu is a good man with patience that is out of this world. I have the utmost confidence he will get you sorted out. Eventually.
> 
> Maybe after I'm done blowing him. He loves when you cup the balls...


Maybe he will and I have been waiting on a reply from him since yesterday. You are correct as I stated in my previous posts, Gu~ is a good man. It is not aggravation towards him, rather it is the faulty system that gets in the way. 

When you get done blowing him, send him my way as I love sloppy seconds.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

Fuck Payofix !


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> When you get done blowing him, send him my way as I love sloppy seconds.


Come on over, he's big enough for the both of us.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Anywell

This chem dd x red headed stranger is bomb as fuck
 

And this purple badlands + chem dd x pbog + chem dd x rhs live diamonds is beyond amazing!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Also.

I'm aiming for eagle scout for the low low. If I don't get it, I'm kicking the dog out the house.

Think about the dog.

That is all.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

You think this is a game?


----------



## genuity (Jan 4, 2018)

In that pic,it looks like he is keeping you in the house....lolz


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

That's it. The dogs outside for good! I hope you're happy with yourself. You heartless bastard.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> In that pic,it looks like he is keeping you in the house....lolz


Haha. I spooked her by knocking on the window. She went charging to the front to bark at the what ever was trying to get in. Hahaha


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 4, 2018)

As per usual old Needsomebeans has already broken his New Years resolution. I placed myself on a self imposed bean ban for 2018, but that just flew out the window. I'm personally blaming you cool cats for it though. Got a pack of Jelly Pie and Cookies and Chem for less than $66 shipped.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This is where I am held up at again today...
> 
> View attachment 4067950


Dude just cash on that one order and be done with it!!!!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> New freebies going out with gps sales.
> 
> Panties.
> 
> So you can change out of the pair that keeps bunching up on y'all...


 Thanks the thread needed that!!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have credit card company allowing my transaction. I have Payofix telling me they are not experiencing any issues with they're system and the order should go through if my cc allows it. So now I am just waiting on a reply from Gu...
> 
> I can place any other order I want to on his site... Except for the one with my Nuggets. It is a system designed to be used the way I am trying to use it and obviously when there is an issue, you address it so it gets worked out. Other people could be experiencing problems as well.
> 
> No one likes a faulty system every time there is a huge sale... No one likes hearing us rant about having issues either. Its an equal understandment, I get it. You can always skip over the "bitching" and on to the next comment, but I consider it trouble shooting with no exit node.


Not when its every other POST!! I've had some issues and i have had guick and delayed responses!! But all ways i REPEAT ALWAYS WAS WORKED OUT!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 4, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> I'm personally blaming you cool cats for it though.


I blame the low price deals. I don't even know the workings of nuggets, but full packs at less than $20 of beans that have a good chance of meeting the hype is too good to pass up. I used to order 3 or 4 singles from MWS or the 'tude and pay a lot more than that.

Having so many beans at cheap dollars means a change in the grow game. I used to painstakingly care for every seedling. It would kill me to lose one. Who knows what buds could have been missed. Now? Crack 3 times the seeds, and who cares about the ones that fall to the wayside. For instance, I just had 11 of 12 beans crack, and I'll only need 4 girlies. They're each one different strains, so the intrigue factor is high. 12 competitors, each vying for a spot in the final four. Hello 2018.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Anywell
> 
> This chem dd x red headed stranger is bomb as fuck
> View attachment 4067978
> ...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Also.
> 
> I'm aiming for eagle scout for the low low. If I don't get it, I'm kicking the dog out the house.
> 
> ...


eagle scout is the only one at auction to get anywhere near the reserve price in the past few days so id say you have a good chance of getting some cheap


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## The Pipe (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> FUCK!!!!!!!! I MISSED JELLY PIE AGAIN.


Get your jelly pie now dude


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

So we pulled the trigger on Tomahawk. But now it's in our cart and the price went from the low price back up to 97. And drops as the current auction drops. Did anyone else experience this?
Widget nice work on the Eagle Scout. Is there no love for the GSC's anymore....


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 4, 2018)

Just snagged Cookies N Chem, [URL='https://greenpointseeds.com/product/tomahawk/']Tomahawk, [URL='https://greenpointseeds.com/product/butch-cassidy/']Butch Cassidy, [URL='https://greenpointseeds.com/product/pioneer-kush/']Pioneer Kush [/URL] & The Deputy all in around £100 with postage!!! [/URL][/URL]


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> So we pulled the trigger on Tomahawk. But now it's in our cart and the price went from the low price back up to 97. And drops as the current auction drops. Did anyone else experience this?
> Widget nice work on the Eagle Scout. Is there no love for the GSC's anymore....


that means someone else checked out faster than you it happens we call it getting snipped lol


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

ugh. So we have to treat each auction item as single purchase?

THanks


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> ugh. So we have to treat each auction item as single purchase?
> 
> THanks


you can grab more than one at auction ive done it you just have to be fast the auctions have been a mad house lately with the sales. if you pick some discontinued strains and use the promo code you can still get some fire for next to nothing


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> ugh. So we have to treat each auction item as single purchase?
> 
> THanks


I would add everything you want to buy that isn't on auction, add the auction item as well and be ready to hit checkout as soon as the auction item hits your price.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I would add everything you want to buy that isn't on auction, add the auction item as well and be ready to hit checkout as soon as the auction item hits your price.


This sounds like a good plan, and we'll just eat the shipping costs when or if we see another auction that comes into our price range.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> You think this is a game?
> View attachment 4067982


I have a male and female mini.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 4, 2018)

i think the auction prices are messed up. i see copper chem for 110 but when i add it to cart it goes to 150


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

oGeeFarms said:


> i think the auction prices are messed up. i see copper chem for 110 but when i add it to cart it goes to 150


Usually it works the other way. 

I'm thinkin' the timers are scripted & fire async events when they hit zero. 
Sometimes those events are missed.
When that happens, displayed prices aren't current.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> ugh. So we have to treat each auction item as single purchase?
> 
> THanks


Yup, and if you have more than one pack ordered from auction on seperate orders (which is just about the only way your gonna get what you want at auction), your gonna pay shipping on every one of the packs even though they will mail them all together and you paid seperate shipping. 

I dont think @psychadelibud has been anywhere out of line by inquiring about his issue or the questions hes asking concerning the issues he is facing. This is after all the "Greenpoint Seeds" thread correct? Only posts cupping balls and stroking egos is allowed? Im sure if any of you guys had multiple orders rejected or nuggets earned & ghosted out from say a $700 order, Im certain we'd see a comment or two from you as well regarding the issue. Certainly if you havent been responded to concerning the issues you have already emailed and pm'd about. The site is once again having major issues and just like Black Friday, they wont be remedied until after the sale is over and folks miss out on what they were trying to buy.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

He's more then free to do as he pleases. I didn't think he was out of line either as far as his concern for his issue goes. I personally would go about it with a little more patience but that's me. He could have posted 20 more times about it. Honestly, I missed not having anything new to read.

But that doesn't matter. Why? Because who the fuck am I? Just some dude who grows pot. No more special than the rest of you. Take what I say with a grain of salt.

Except with purple badlands. Stock up on that stuff. Buy 3 packs. Run 2. Take over the world.



ApacheBone said:


> I have a male and female mini.


2 females. My wife wants 7 more. I want to go deaf.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 4, 2018)

Make sure you guys aren't using a vpn or proxy server to order and make payment. This will cause payment issues


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Is anyone else recieving email confirmations for their orders? 
I havent had an email confirmation on my last 3-4 orders and I had to dig through my emails (luckily I kept one from a previous order) to find the address to mail cash payments to.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Is anyone else recieving email confirmations for their orders?
> I havent had an email confirmation on my last 3-4 orders and I had to dig through my emails (luckily I kept one from a previous order) to find the address to mail cash payments to.


The only time I didn't receive an email confirmation was when a previous order was "on hold" because my credit card company thought the charge from China was suspicious. 
I also tried to use my nuggets multiple times without success. 
No biggie. 
The nuggets bullshit isn't worth the effort. I'd rather save a few bucks on price than deal with nuggets later. 

Just sayin...


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 4, 2018)

no email for todays cash order


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Whose the dick who keeps snagging jelly pie before it even fukn gets low. Jesus Christ. Quit camping and buying it when it's at 87.77. Christ it'll go clear to 27.77. Be nice if everyone could get em for cheap. But there' always one asshat in every bunch.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The only time I didn't receive an email confirmation was when a previous order was "on hold" because my credit card company thought the charge from China was suspicious.
> I also tried to use my nuggets multiple times without success.
> No biggie.
> The nuggets bullshit isn't worth the effort. I'd rather save a few bucks on price than deal with nuggets later.
> ...





chemphlegm said:


> no email for todays cash order


Ok, cuz all of my orders are cash orders. Wonder if things are done differently now? I've always got a confirmation email on my previous cash orders as of a cpl weeks ago.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, cuz all of my orders are cash orders. Wonder if things are done differently now? I've always got a confirmation email on my previous cash orders as of a cpl weeks ago.


We didn't get an order confirmation. Just an email once the item was shipped. Same day shipping btw that is amazing. Our other vendor has yet to ship and it's been over 2 weeks...

The only issue we have right now is with the nuggets from the order not adding into our account. It would be great to use them towards more orders. May not be possible in one 24 hour stretch.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We didn't get an order confirmation. Just an email once the item was shipped. Same day shipping btw that is amazing. Our other vendor has yet to ship and it's been over 2 weeks...
> 
> The only issue we have right now is with the nuggets from the order not adding into our account. It would be great to use them towards more orders. May not be possible in one 24 hour stretch.


I believe the nuggets should appear as soon as the payment clears so if you paid by CC they should appear instantly if the cc order went through. Cash pymts dont have the nuggets appear until the pymt is recieved. There was a flaw on the site a while back where it was awarding nuggets instantly even with cash payments before they were recieved but that was fixed _really_ quick.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I believe the nuggets should appear as soon as the payment clears so if you paid by CC they should appear instantly if the cc order went through. Cash pymts dont have the nuggets appear until the pymt is recieved. There was a flaw on the site a while back where it was awarding nuggets instantly even with cash payments before they were recieved but that was fixed _really_ quick.


We payed with CC and already received a tracking number. But the nuggets are in our account yet. Again just trying to keep buying before the sale ends.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We payed with CC and already received a tracking number. But the nuggets are in our account yet. Again just trying to keep buying before the sale ends.


Try logging out then back in. Sometimes the Nugget system gets stuck in a loop. Logging in and out always resets it for me.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whose the dick who keeps snagging jelly pie before it even fukn gets low. Jesus Christ. Quit camping and buying it when it's at 87.77. Christ it'll go clear to 27.77. Be nice if everyone could get em for cheap. But there' always one asshat in every bunch.


You get your jellies? They just crossed the block at $57....hoping it was you lol


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Try logging out then back in. Sometimes the Nugget system gets stuck in a loop. Logging in and out always resets it for me.


Cool we'll give it a go.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It also makes no sense to rant on about it every 3 minutes. Luckily Gu is a good man with patience that is out of this world. I have the utmost confidence he will get you sorted out. Eventually.
> 
> Maybe after I'm done blowing him. He loves when you cup the balls...


How many seed packs do you get for that?


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 4, 2018)

I still have one order on hold (the one I used all my nuggets on) and haven't received confirmation e-mails for any orders since they made the change.. Not bitchin.. Just fact.. waiting patiently...
Edit: last pack just shipped... patience


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

How ever many I pay for. I'm hoping he adds a bj option at check out in the future...




jonsnow399 said:


> How many seed packs do you get for that?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> How ever many I pay for. I'm hoping he adds a bj option at check out in the future...


I'm not homosexual, but I'm a fast learner. I'd like to do a deal for a dozen packs.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Ah well, maybe we got something to work with here. 

Tell me, how do you feel about jj?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Ah well, maybe we got something to work with here.
> 
> Tell me, how do you feel about jj?


JJ?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Well that's disappointing. You can not join this orgy.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Really starting to get annoyed with the auctions. There are way too many people buying gps gear for one pack at a time for auction. I mean Jesus one pack of damn seeds. Two different strains. Can't catch either one.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

So the reward points didn't come back.

We're tapped out and happy with our order. Grape Pie & Tomahawk at $47.77 plus a couple of the discontinued total for $90 shipped.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Cookies n chem day 29


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You get your jellies? They just crossed the block at $57....hoping it was you lol


Fuck no. I was putting cc info in. And someone sniped them.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

We've been watching all day. and Grape Pie hasn't gone lower than $42 all day. We wanted to buy at $37 or lower, but it didn't really seem to be going there. 2018 will half the price or use your reward points. Other than that you don't have many options. 

We just bought grape. perhaps it was us. And now we're not your enemy


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> So the reward points didn't come back.
> 
> We're tapped out and happy with our order. Grape Pie & Tomahawk at $47.77 plus a couple of the discontinued total for $90 shipped.


Yeah u jus sniped the jelly pie. Hell you think it's grape pie, glad your broke lol. Now maybe I can get em


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We've been watching all day. and Grape Pie hasn't gone lower than $42 all day. We wanted to buy at $37 or lower, but it didn't really seem to be going there. 2018 will half the price or use your reward points. Other than that you don't have many options.
> 
> We just bought grape. perhaps it was us. And now we're not your enemy


No your def my enemy. You sniped them right outta my basket. It's jelly pie. Not grape pie. Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Yup, and if you have more than one pack ordered from auction on seperate orders (which is just about the only way your gonna get what you want at auction), your gonna pay shipping on every one of the packs even though they will mail them all together and you paid seperate shipping.
> 
> I dont think @psychadelibud has been anywhere out of line by inquiring about his issue or the questions hes asking concerning the issues he is facing. This is after all the "Greenpoint Seeds" thread correct? Only posts cupping balls and stroking egos is allowed? Im sure if any of you guys had multiple orders rejected or nuggets earned & ghosted out from say a $700 order, Im certain we'd see a comment or two from you as well regarding the issue. Certainly if you havent been responded to concerning the issues you have already emailed and pm'd about. The site is once again having major issues and just like Black Friday, they wont be remedied until after the sale is over and folks miss out on what they were trying to buy.


Thanks Red for the enlightment. Yeah I'm not one those people that throw the baby fits and make myself look like an idiot. I actually have a fuse with a great distance but some days it is cut short. One of my downfalls I guess...

But anywho, I have been conversating with Gu~ off and on all day today and we are fine. He cares less if I got a little repetitive with my concerns, and we are holding conversation fine. He is understanding about the whole thing just as you are Red.

You are right, when it comes to a small $20 or $30 order that is one thing but dealing with issues on a large investment in the $600 to $700 range does grab a man by his ball sack and lead him into the fire.

I am patient as well, but however, there is a limited time sale that is going on and when something is limited patience is not really the right tool for a situation that requires fast action.

Anyway, I took the cash option. Got Night Rider, Raindance and Dreamcatcher for $5.81 I believe it was. Just shipping costs. Which was actually $251.00 worth of beans.

Gu~ agreed with me on the Payofix, they are straight up idiots. Have no idea how to run a legit system. Me and Gu~ worked with them off and on for over 3 hours trying to sort this out and every time you call the people, it sounds like they are in the middle of an F5 tornado getting smacked in the face with a sheet of Mylar. Can't understand a damn thing they speak.

I even tipped Gu~ a little extra something that I hope he enjoys in my order.

I have a question about the auction...

If you bid an item into cart, and you check out using the cash option, will that work to reserve your beans? Or does the auction require immediate payment?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

I have found opening separate tabs in your browser of GPS, to be the best way to get what you want in the auction. Watch and click. Easy and very effective


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> ...
> 
> If you bid an item into cart, and you check out using the cash option, will that work to reserve your beans? Or does the auction require immediate payment?


I was wondering the same thing. Could jus hit buy and pay with cash. And then go back in and pay with cc


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Someone jus bought jelly pie for 92.77 who the hell does that. Why even bother with the auction? Other than to b an assclown.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks Red for the enlightment. Yeah I'm not one those people that throw the baby fits and make myself look like an idiot. I actually have fuse with a great distance but some days it is cut short. One of my downfalls I guess...
> 
> But anywho, I have been conversation with Gu~ off and on all day today and we are fine. He cares less if I got a little repetitive with my concerns, and we are holding conversation fine. He is understanding about the whole thing just as you are Red.
> 
> ...


Glad you found some resolve my friend! If you check out with the cash option it holds your order for 7 days allowing you to mail in the cash. Even as fast as that is, I've been sniped more than once and lost an item out of the cart.


whytewidow said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Could jus hit buy and pay with cash. And then go back in and pay with cc


I dont believe you can pay any other way then how you chose at checkout. Sorry about your jellies brother. Theres still a few hrs left though.....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Someone jus bought jelly pie for 92.77 who the hell does that. Why even bother with the auction? Other than to b an assclown.


I believe it will come to you Whyte. The other night I got Jelly Pie for 28 dollars. I just kept a hard eye on things.

What I was meaning by the auction question was does the auction require immediate payment. As in if I'm watching an item, and I put it into my cart, then purchase when the time and price is right, can you do this with cash or does it require immediate form of payment?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

Whyte, if you put the Jelly Pie in your cart and click pay with credit card, and in a separate tab watch the price drops, yes it works. Have everything ready to to where you just have to click the final purchase button and in a separate tab have the auction in view. Once the price drops to where you want it. Click pay and you will get it for that price that has worked for me if that is what you are asking.

Try it and see.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Once you check out with the cash option, nobody can snipe your order from you. Its yours and held for you until cash pymt is recieved. Only while you are in checkout will sniping be a concern.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Ill get eventually. It looks like the buying is slowing down. Hopefully I can catch both jelly pie and cookies n chem. I'e NVR run any type of cookies or crosses of them. I have one Marz Cookies from a cool dude on IG. The seedling was put through hell. I dropped it in the solo and it busted the cup. And ripped the roots clear out of it. And I repotted her. And she took off. It'll b my first cookies ever. Im flipping it in two weeks maybe sooner. But that cookies n chem look spectacular.....


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

And now my nuggets are all messed up, every time I log in. I have a different amount. It keeps changing. Sometimes it' higher sometimes it' lower.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Idk how many nuggets I actually have. I hate to use them, and they not really be mine. Anyone else having this problem. I emailed @Gu~ but haven't heard back from him


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk how many nuggets I actually have. I hate to use them, and they not really be mine. Anyone else having this problem. I emailed @Gu~ but haven't heard back from him


Just use them.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No your def my enemy. You sniped them right outta my basket. It's jelly pie. Not grape pie. Lol


Hey now we got sniped ourselves. and because of ignorance. missed out on uber cheap Jelly and Eagle this morning. Yes we've been watching this site for nearly 11 hours. Not at all cost effective.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

10% discount has been added to the "cash payment" option at checkout.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Once you check out with the cash option, nobody can snipe your order from you. Its yours and held for you until cash pymt is recieved. Only while you are in checkout will sniping be a concern.


If you've made at least one cash purchase he seems to ship even before cash has arrived to him at least that is my experience last order arrived to me a day before my payment arrived to him ( I sent it tracked )


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Hey now we got sniped ourselves. and because of ignorance. missed out on uber cheap Jelly and Eagle this morning. Yes we've been watching this site for nearly 11 hours. Not at all cost effective.


I was jus giving ya shit. Don't take it so hard. It's not a wiener.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Now he changed to boomtown and sundance kid


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Just use them.


Can't do that. It's pretty much stealing. And it' not being honest. One thing I am. Is honest. I jus dropped 3 more O.B.S. if they don' germ. I'l b emailing him hopefully for a replacement pack. 7 outta 10 bad seeds isn't kosher in my book.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

And the already heavily discounted evergreen. 

How low can it go?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Can't do that. It's pretty much stealing. And it' not being honest. One thing I am. Is honest. I jus dropped 3 more O.B.S. if they don' germ. I'l b emailing him hopefully for a replacement pack. 7 outta 10 bad seeds isn't kosher in my book.


If they aren't actually your nuggets the payment will say something like discount error i found this out when my wife thought she was snagging tomahawk and jelly pie for me at auction wish they were my nuggets as she got them both in cart at 37.77 a piece hell if I would have known what she was doing I would have just used 2018 code and bought them oh well try again


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 4, 2018)

Jeez no love for the evergreen...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Jeez no love for the evergreen...


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

Once again checking out with jelly pie and cookies n chem. And fucking both of them sniped during checkout. I actually hit pay. I'e about had my fill of GPS auctions


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

I just realized the Evergreen is sold out of all 10 packs. There were 9 when I checked out, but at $17 I can see why they went so quick.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Once again checking out with jelly pie and cookies n chem. And fucking both of them sniped during checkout. I actually hit pay. I'e about had my fill of GPS auctions


I had the cookies and chem in my cart,safe with a cash payment,but remembered someone reallllly wanted them..and took boomtoom instead.I've been after copper chem for days,but i'm done,happy with what i got.GPS for life


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Jeez no love for the evergreen...


They are auctioning off 10 packs of Evergreen... last bid is cheapest..


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

copper chem just went for 182.77 why even buy it at auction lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4068213


i like seeing this i came to GPS only because someone told me they had a strain called evergreen lol already got 2 pack probably getting more now though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> 10% discount has been added to the "cash payment" option at checkout.


Goddammit I never got a discount on my cash orders...


----------



## ray098 (Jan 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Once again checking out with jelly pie and cookies n chem. And fucking both of them sniped during checkout. I actually hit pay. I'e about had my fill of GPS auctions


you still got time last time i checked you can get both for about 100 bucks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> copper chem just went for 182.77 why even buy it at auction lol


newb


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

GPS site is glitching hard. I coulda just cashed out some strangers nuggets. There was $98 in nuggets showing and I wasnt even signed in. I added something to the cart and hit "redeem nuggets" to see what it would do and it discounted it for me with someone elses nuggets. Someone is lucky Im not a crooked wanker. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Goddammit I never got a discount on my cash orders...


This cash pymt discount was just added hrs ago I believe?


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 4, 2018)

Sundance kid on the block!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

notice the IM contact part is gone gu must have gotten tired of all the complaints lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Jeez no love for the evergreen...


GU told me personally that evergreen was a cross he spent considerable amount of time on but it never got the love it deserved he said. we had like a 20min convo about this cross


----------



## ray098 (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GPS site is glitching hard. I coulda just cashed out some strangers nuggets. There was $98 in nuggets showing and I wasnt even signed in. I added something to the cart and hit "redeem nuggets" to see what it would do and it discounted it for me with someone elses nuggets. Someone is lucky Im not a crooked wanker.
> 
> 
> This cash pymt discount was just added hrs ago I believe?


 i saw that too that shit is scary if you have a lot of nugs saved up


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> notice the IM contact part is gone gu must have gotten tired of all the complaints lol


IM on the site? I dont remember seeing that on there?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> IM on the site? I dont remember seeing that on there?


yeah there was a messenger on the GPS site that is where we had a long chat about the Evergreen


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Shows how observant I am haha


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GPS site is glitching hard. I coulda just cashed out some strangers nuggets. There was $98 in nuggets showing and I wasnt even signed in. I added something to the cart and hit "redeem nuggets" to see what it would do and it discounted it for me with someone elses nuggets. Someone is lucky Im not a crooked wanker.
> 
> 
> This cash pymt discount was just added hrs ago I believe?


this is what happened when my wife was watching the auction for me a few days ago but once you hit the purchase button(she didnt know the nuggets werent mine) it will throw a error message and wont actually go through


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

4 packs for under 40 hell yeah


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> GPS site is glitching hard. I coulda just cashed out some strangers nuggets. There was $98 in nuggets showing and I wasnt even signed in. I added something to the cart and hit "redeem nuggets" to see what it would do and it discounted it for me with someone elses nuggets. Someone is lucky Im not a crooked wanker.
> 
> 
> This cash pymt discount was just added hrs ago I believe?


I logged in and it put up someone else, name and all. I logged out and back in and my info came up..weird


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

Copper Chem at $182.77.....someone better snap that up quick!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 4, 2018)

I have all these packs, sure was hoping Bodega Bub would pop up today


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Copper Chem at $182.77.....someone better snap that up quick!


20 packs of evergreen went quick and they werent reloaded into the auction. Were they the last of the stock i wonder?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> 20 packs of evergreen went quick and they werent reloaded into the auction. Were they the last of the stock i wonder?


I did notice quite the reduction in the discontinued section yesterday.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I did notice quite the reduction in the discontinued section yesterday.


with the sale they went for like 18 a pack so I can see why. wonder if other discontinued strains will go to auction like this to clear room for the 2018 stock


----------



## thegambler (Jan 4, 2018)

I had $128 in golden nuggets just a few days ago. Logged in tonight and it's down to $20..........WTF???


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> GU told me personally that evergreen was a cross he spent considerable amount of time on but it never got the love it deserved he said. we had like a 20min convo about this cross


The alpine kush was amazing. I wish I had more of those beans. Some of the best tasting stuff I've ever had.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> The alpine kush was amazing. I wish I had more of those beans. Some of the best tasting stuff I've ever had.


I have 3 packs of those. Yet to run them...

And I yet again missed jelly pie and cookies n chem. Finally had some free time. Got the kids to bed. So I had to tend to the tents. Not like I had room to veg em right now anyway.
Vegging in here

2x Jamaican Pineapple Glue
1x (Platinum Girl Scout Cookies x Huckleberry Hash)
2x Blue Lemonade
1x Marz Cookies
3x '95 OGK
3x Midnight Fantasy
And if they sprout 4x O.B.S.
And just dropped seeds for a bath
10x Majin Buu x Garlic Breath (OGKB DOM)
Majin Buu = (Afghani Hawaiian Sour D x Purple Kush) x (Reeferman Skunk x Girl Scout Glue)


----------



## globalz (Jan 4, 2018)

Eagle Scout at day 59


----------



## typoerror (Jan 4, 2018)

Amazing! Great job thumbing that bad bitch!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2018)

And declined. Guess I didn't need that TNT anyway


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 4, 2018)

Surprised that night rider is discontinued since I95 is in such demand. Basically same exact strain.


----------



## organitron (Jan 4, 2018)

Happy 2018 all you pie poachin jelly snipers!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

Over the weekend I have ended up with at least one pack of every strain GPS had to offer, including my BFS order... I think all I like is barn burner and bodega.. Oh and the Death Star cross, forget the name of it.

I really racked up on multiple packs of all the discontinued packs because that is just not something to let fade away if you can help it. Mary Jane buys Mary Jane... Lol.

Definitely went over board on Night Rider with several packs. Ended up with 3 packs of Jelly Pie from Auction. Snagged Copper Chem for $30 dollars the second day of the Auction. Man I cannot wait to run these.

Last order I placed yesterday was made with cash, just shipping costs for $251.00 worth of beans... I used my Golden Nuggets for that. I plan on building out the veg room for plenty of mothers and sent note to my friends in the biz to make extra room because there was some absolute fire fixing to hit the Bluegrass State. You will see many changes in this state, within 3 years. I am certain of it. Crime rate will drop %10 to %15 and cases of narcotics being smuggled into the state will drop horrendously... Every one will be walking around stoned and hungry and the fast food chains will increase sales.

It's on Mudda Fuckas!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

globalz said:


> Eagle Scout at day 59


Absolutely insanely beautiful! Jeezzzz Uzzzz!

Frostiest one I've seen in a long long time. Gu~ you fucking beast of a man, you do some amazing work!

How was your setup with this? How many packs did you run to find this one?? Chem or organic??

Got a journal??


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Surprised that night rider is discontinued since I95 is in such demand. Basically same exact strain.


Yes... Exactly.

That is why I have 8 packs... More in a few days.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Fuck those god damn auctions. Bc jelly pie NVR come back up. Now I missed out on the new year sale. One pack for auction. Then having to wait 45 minutes for then to drop again is kinda irritating.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 5, 2018)

You could have always taken 50% off retail...


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Finally got that damn jelly pie. Jus now. Paid more than I wanted. But better than not getting it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Btw black Friday code still works


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Finally got that damn jelly pie.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

That's what I used


Amos Otis said:


>



Man I been trying to get jelly pie for a deal for weeks. These GPS heads are like crackhead. LoL. Shit don' last long around here. Black Friday code worked. Still only paid 36 bucks. Which is cheap. I tried to copper chem and use black Friday code but it didn' work. Copper chem was down to 77 bucks


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I used
> 
> 
> 
> Man I been trying to get jelly pie for a deal for weeks. These GPS heads are like crackhead. LoL. Shit don' last long around here. Black Friday code worked. Still only paid 36 bucks. Which is cheap. I tried to copper chem and use black Friday code but it didn' work. Copper chem was down to 77 bucks


I wish I would have known about the black Friday code this morning when I purchased Evergreen. 

I have never ran the first pack of GPS in my life. I'm investing into at least one pack of everything he has though because of the amazing reputation Gu~ beans have. 

I know I will be satisfied...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

And I am very happy you got that Jelly Pie lol. I will be honest with you Whyte, I was beginning to feel pretty damn bad for ya bro, I was fixing to just send you a pack of my own... But I am glad you got them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

What was the black Friday code? I forget. I usually write these codes down but I cannot find it for the life of me.

Also... I would like to know...

Has anyone grown out Golden Nugget or Snake Oil? Those two really caught my eye and I have had both of them since Black Friday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And I am very happy you got that Jelly Pie lol. I will be honest with you Whyte, I was beginning to feel pretty damn bad for ya bro, I was fixing to just send you a pack of my own... But I am glad you got them.


Has anyone ran Tomahawk? GU is sending me a couple of packs and I'm super excited to try it on my next outdoor grow. 
50-60 day flower is essential here in the NW. Weather starts getting shitty the last week of Sept. 

I fucking hate bud rot! Lost at least 4 zips last year...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

One of my orders on hold. I used the cash option. It's been a week and I still haven't got an email with instructions to send payment. I sent gu a message through that chat thing on the website but it's down now. I don't wanna lose my order. Anyone else having same issue?


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 5, 2018)

Discontinued strains that were available at Thanksgiving, but are now gone:

Sitting Bull
Gunslinger
Ace High
Moondance
Purple Mountain Majesty
Purple Outlaw
Butch Cassidy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Discontinued strains that were available at Thanksgiving, but are now gone:
> 
> Sitting Bull
> Gunslinger
> ...


People like bargains! 
I picked up a purple mountain majesty but was a day too late on the purple outlaw. 

Anyone wanna trade? My PPM has not been opened, of course.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> One of my orders on hold. I used the cash option. It's been a week and I still haven't got an email with instructions to send payment. I sent gu a message through that chat thing on the website but it's down now. I don't wanna lose my order. Anyone else having same issue?


We placed 2 orders yesterday. The first went through without a hitch. The second is still pending payment. Though our CC appears to have been charged. We did get an email from payofix, but we can't connect with them about the issue. GPS currently says payment pending. Also no response from GPS on the issue.

GPS contacted us last night by email, and we forgot to mention this issue. We're not concerned with this hiccup at the moment.


----------



## sourgummy (Jan 5, 2018)

anyone know the PO box address for cash orders? I bet someone here knows so that way I dont have to bog him down with more emails?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We placed 2 orders yesterday. The first went through without a hitch. The second is still pending payment. Though our CC appears to have been charged. We did get an email from payofix, but we can't connect with them about the issue. GPS currently says payment pending. Also no response from GPS on the issue.
> 
> GPS contacted us last night by email, and we forgot to mention this issue. We're not concerned with this hiccup at the moment.


I have no problems with ordering by CC. It's just this one cash order that is on hold.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> One of my orders on hold. I used the cash option. It's been a week and I still haven't got an email with instructions to send payment. I sent gu a message through that chat thing on the website but it's down now. I don't wanna lose my order. Anyone else having same issue?


I havent got an email notification for my last 4 orders (all cash pymnts) but if you have an account on GPS your orders will be listed. I had to dig through my old emails to find the address to mail off pymnts to.
@sourgummy Im sending you a pm with the info.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone ran Tomahawk? GU is sending me a couple of packs and I'm super excited to try it on my next outdoor grow.
> 50-60 day flower is essential here in the NW. Weather starts getting shitty the last week of Sept.
> 
> I fucking hate bud rot! Lost at least 4 zips last year...


@typoerror grew some fire looking Tomahawk he might be kind enough to post some pics of again? Theres been a lot of action on this thread the last few days, but there were some posts pages back with pics of it he posted.
I have a feeling folks are gonna find some real gems in that Tomahawk.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> People like bargains!
> I picked up a purple mountain majesty but was a day too late on the purple outlaw.
> 
> Anyone wanna trade? My PPM has not been opened, of course.


All my notes were using PPM for Purple Mountain Majesty but now I use PMM!


----------



## sourgummy (Jan 5, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> po box 505
> brighton,colo
> 80601
> i dont bother waiting for the emailed shipping label.sent my order out on my own dime this am.tomahawk @ $26? no brainer


lol I think I can handle the shipping fee for $190 worth of beans for $6 rounded up.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

I'e used my walmart prepaid card for the last 3 orders. Not a single problem. My order this morning was cc. Went through no problem.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And I am very happy you got that Jelly Pie lol. I will be honest with you Whyte, I was beginning to feel pretty damn bad for ya bro, I was fixing to just send you a pack of my own... But I am glad you got them.



Honest to god man. I had been trying to get jelly pie for weeks. Lol. I appreciate that man.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

Wow... I have not even checked out the auction today and just opened up the page and there set Sunset Sherbet just chillin at a shockingly low price. What did I do?? Damn right, you know what I did. I pulled that trigger. People must not have been keeping an eye on this one, how did the price get this low?

 

Also has anyone grown out Golden Nugget or Snake Oil???


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2018)

@Chunky Stool
Pg 376 Check out post #7501


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'e used my walmart prepaid card for the last 3 orders. Not a single problem. My order this morning was cc. Went through no problem.


Prepaid Wal-Mart CC definitely sounds like the way to go! 
Minimal risk without worrying about sending cash in the mail. 
Actually, cash worked fine but the money order I sent got lost. 
I think. 
It may have been found eventually. 

Anyway, GU took care of it and I'm happy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Chunky Stool
> Pg 376 Check out post #7501


Thanks! 
I ran a search and gave up after a few pages...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

I use prepaid Wal-Mart card as well. Have been for 3 years on seed and grow supplies.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

Hmm... Never seen this on site before.

Says order will ship today if you order within "so many minutes"..
But all my orders are cash orders. I planned on sending payment in tomorrow through mail.



So I guess that doesn't apply to me, just everyone on the site that is us in bitcoin or cc/dc?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Mine shows that too. I ordered 3 hours earlier. Wonder if mine r gonna ship today.

Edit: jus got a tracking number in my email. Sweet. @Gu~ thanks for the fast shipping. They need to hurry up so I can germ them. And cross it to my obs. That went 3 for 3 this time. Someone in here told me to file the sides of the seeds. Before I give em a bath. So I did. Then 24hr soak. They all 3 cracked. Still had black taproot like before. Got tweezers, pulled the black skin off. And bam. So whoever told me that. Tyvm. So far 4 out of 7 germed n cracked.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 5, 2018)

I use cash and they shipped mine the same day.. Just emailed "cash is in the mail" boom shipped.. got my nuggets at the same time..


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine shows that too. I ordered 3 hours earlier. Wonder if mine r gonna ship today


I'm sure they will if you used a card.

I shot you a PM bro.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I use cash and they shipped mine the same day.. Just emailed "cash is in the mail" boom shipped.. got my nuggets at the same time..


I sent cash in yesterday for an order and emailed the same. But they didn't ship it yet or if it is, it isn't showing shipped. But I did wake up today to Golden Nuggets in my account. So maybe it did.


----------



## globalz (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Absolutely insanely beautiful! Jeezzzz Uzzzz!
> 
> Frostiest one I've seen in a long long time. Gu~ you fucking beast of a man, you do some amazing work!
> 
> ...


I popped 3 seeds from 1 pack, 2 popped and they were both really slow veg so I culled one and I lucked it out!

I am running Vero 29's as my lights.
Using Canna Coco as my medium in a 2 gal fabric pot.
and for the nutes I had Canna Coco A/B with Magical ( cal-mag ) and Mammoth P!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2018)

Well whataya know. I got up took a walk around the house. Peaked in the seedling tent, lit candle by childs ashes and came back to find my order had processed.
I guess I was meant to have that TNT and another pack of KR.

EDIT:
Just checked the order status to be sure and it says payment pending.

I haven't been on the boards much since that dreaded day in August, so I've only scanned over the last few pages to try and catch up. It seems the new updated sites credit card processor has some glitches?
I've emailed Gu~ but I know he's probably busy as hell. Anyone have any advice. Should I wait it out or try and put my cc payment through again?

I miss the old site 


EDIT: I just received word that I just need to "wait" until certain parameters are checked with my CC, lol. 
Guess I'm just going to hope for the best and if it works it works and if not...onto other genetics I go


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wow... I have not even checked out the auction today and just opened up the page and there set Sunset Sherbet just chillin at a shockingly low price. What did I do?? Damn right, you know what I did. I pulled that trigger. People must not have been keeping an eye on this one, how did the price get this low?
> 
> View attachment 4068546
> 
> Also has anyone grown out Golden Nugget or Snake Oil???


Damn i was going to jump on that! now its not even on auction anymore! Oh well, i picked up foul mouth and brandywine which were in auction for like an hour or so today. Used my nuggets and only paid for the shipping. PLus they shipped them out already!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I used
> 
> 
> 
> Man I been trying to get jelly pie for a deal for weeks. These GPS heads are like crackhead. LoL. Shit don' last long around here. Black Friday code worked. Still only paid 36 bucks. Which is cheap. I tried to copper chem and use black Friday code but it didn' work. Copper chem was down to 77 bucks


Should of have been a little bit more patient. i scooped it up for $27.77 couple weeks ago. and that without any promo codes or nuggets. im sure it would of come down in price in the next couple days.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I was at the post office ready to send the payment but shipping out was another $7 without shipping label. Ill just wait i guess since my order was very small. idk about you guys but ordering with cc is just way easier for me.View attachment 4068561


Dude he doesn't send out labels anymore!! Get a bubble mailer! Pay first class with tracking will be less than USPS Priority mail!! Mail it before it cancels on you!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I was at the post office ready to send the payment but shipping out was another $7 without shipping label. Ill just wait i guess since my order was very small. idk about you guys but ordering with cc is just way easier for me.View attachment 4068561


Yea Cc use to be kinda tricky as of late!! Good luck too you!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks man!! On my way back to the post office!!!!


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 5, 2018)

I use a plain white envelope with a copy of my order number, cash and a 49 cent stamp.. 
Put it in my mail box and raise the flag.. Easy


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I use a plain white envelope with a copy of my order number, cash and a 49 cent stamp..
> Put it in my mail box and raise the flag.. Easy


same


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

Payment sent first class in a white envelope w/ stamp along with a confirmation email to gu. Hopefully I'm not to late.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 5, 2018)

Last night I ordered 1 pack of night rider and it said I made 2 orders each with 1 pack of night rider. I contacted them immediately and said I only want one and please refund my card for the other. Well I look in my mail today and it says my order shipped.

Not only did they not refund me, they sent both packs in one package. So I paid shipping twice. WTF!!! On top of that I went to the site today and I have 0 nuggets! I should have nuggets for both those orders plus $5 in rewards for signing up for the program. 

Not cool at all!!!!!!!!!

I'm feeling very ripped off here.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Last night I ordered 1 pack of night rider and it said I made 2 orders each with 1 pack of night rider. I contacted them immediately and said I only want one and please refund my card for the other. Well I look in my mail today and it says my order shipped.
> 
> Not only did they not refund me, they sent both packs in one package. So I paid shipping twice. WTF!!! On top of that I went to the site today and I have 0 nuggets! I should have nuggets for both those orders plus $5 in rewards for signing up for the program.
> 
> ...


Let us kno what happens in the end!


----------



## sourgummy (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh Ya baby. Just copp'd som Copper Chem after nuggets applied, for $36 rounded up!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I was at the post office ready to send the payment but shipping out was another $7 without shipping label. Ill just wait i guess since my order was very small. idk about you guys but ordering with cc is just way easier for me.View attachment 4068561


Put $23in an envelope and mail it. Simple, just did it.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

put sundance kid back on auction!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 5, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Put $23in an envelope and mail it. Simple, just did it.


Already sent it. Even got an email back from Gu. Got my nuggets for the order and is being sent already.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 5, 2018)

any coupons floating around that work?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 5, 2018)

So they replied that they are going to refund me for 1 pack. Since they already sent both out they said to keep the 2nd as a freebie. Now if that's not customer service I don't know what is!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> any coupons floating around that work?


Black Friday worked for me this morning


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 5, 2018)

How do you redeem nuggets? I saw no option at checkout, do you use the coupon code box?


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Not cool at all!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm feeling very ripped off here.





mikeyboy2121 said:


> So they replied that they are going to refund me for 1 pack. Since they already sent both out they said to keep the 2nd as a freebie. Now if that's not customer service I don't know what is!


yeah, we all knew this would happen, but wanted to watch you duck and humble.
now go get your fucking clone box


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> So they replied that they are going to refund me for 1 pack. Since they already sent both out they said to keep the 2nd as a freebie. Now if that's not customer service I don't know what is!


Thanks kinda figured that would happen!!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok who the fok bought all 10 packs chinook haze and 9 packs of deputy before I could checkout. I know they were only 12 something but really 9 and 10 whos growing that many seeds..oh well I was only going to grab a pack of each because of the price. No biggie I already have Banner #3


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 5, 2018)

chinook haze is not sold out.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> chinook haze is not sold out.


He only put 10 packs up. You can buy an for regular price.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Black Friday worked for me this morning


not working now though


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 5, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> There will be a little box on the left side of the screen that says “x amount of nuggets”. If it’s not showing I suppose your experiencing a glitch?


I had to log out and log back in, thanks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> not working now though


its set to only work once so if you used it already thats it


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 5, 2018)

Cookies n Chem, at the start of week 6.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

site is still a little wacky, I was logged in and my nuggets doubled to 152..i clicked on it to see it was some1 else. As tempting as it is to get free shit I have this shitty moral thing. I logged out and back in and my nugs are there now.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 5, 2018)

What does order on hold mean? I ordered with cash option.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> site is still a little wacky, I was logged in and my nuggets doubled to 152..i clicked on it to see it was some1 else. As tempting as it is to get free shit I have this shitty moral thing. I logged out and back in and my nugs are there now.


That's a little concerning. Were you able to see their shipping address too?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> That's a little concerning. Were you able to see their shipping address too?


no just the name and email


----------



## greencropper (Jan 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> site is still a little wacky, I was logged in and my nuggets doubled to 152..i clicked on it to see it was some1 else. As tempting as it is to get free shit I have this shitty moral thing. I logged out and back in and my nugs are there now.


same here, i had some else's nuggets this morning, $240 worth, when i only got about $30, was some mexican dude...certainly not me, & not that im so moral but just dont need shit to come back and haunt me ha!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> its set to only work once so if you used it already thats it


Yeah I hadn't used it yet.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Yeah I had someone else's nuggets. I emailed gu about it. And he fixed mine. He's way too good of a dude to rippoff like that. I mean Jesus he's selln top strains for 12.77 deals n shit. You would have to be a shitty person to rip him off.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 5, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> It’s on hold until they receive your cash, I think they hold your order for you for 7 days..


When I paid with cash I sent the tracking number to Gu and a day or two later he mailed out the order. I have only sent cash once and normally pay with CC so not sure if that is standard procedure.

Edit - it took me a few days to et to the post office so it certainly could have been 7 days once the order was sent.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

looks like whoever nugs i just had this time used them..who has 12 cents in nugs left.lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

coppershot said:


> When I paid with cash I sent the tracking number to Gu and a day or two later he mailed out the order. I have only sent cash once and normally pay with CC so not sure if that is standard procedure.


it is standard practice he said it here around christmas


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

oh goody ****367 has 101 I'm moving up...this is wacked


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I hadn't used it yet.


yea idk then man i just put it in while logged out and it worked ( i used mine so cant check it while logged in)


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> oh goody ****367 has 101 I'm moving up...this is wacked


dont be outing peoples usernames from his site man thats dirty. hes having some technical problems obviously but would you want your username put out there like that? probably not


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> dont be outing peoples usernames from his site man thats dirty. hes having some technical problems obviously but would you want your username put out there like that? probably not


how is anyone but him going to know? Its not like his real name


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> how is anyone but him going to know? Its not like his real name


still man its the principal behind it its a dick move man


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

So if I put EV543 then every1 would know its you?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 5, 2018)

ok better?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So if I put EV543 then every1 would know its you?





AmericanGrower508 said:


> ok better?


well thats not me. But its a dickheaded thing to do stop being childish about this. this is actually a major glitch and issue


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 5, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> It’s on hold until they receive your cash, I think they hold your order for you for 7 days..


I haven't received email confirmation yet, usually its practically instantaneous. Guess I'll find out by tomorrow.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 5, 2018)

Damn cookies n chem went for 37.77


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2018)

I guess I'm done until the bugs are worked out. Sorry Gu~ 
These tech issues are a little alarming. I've already had to open a new account because my old one wouldn't accept my password and then CC troubles. I just don't have the patience or brain power for this right now.

Hopefully things will be worked out soon and everything will be back to smooth sailing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> same here, i had some else's nuggets this morning, $240 worth, when i only got about $30, was some mexican dude...certainly not me, & not that im so moral but just dont need shit to come back and haunt me ha!


I have $240 to $250 nugs that are out there somewhere that disappeared from my account. But however, I'm not a Mexican.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> dont be outing peoples usernames from his site man thats dirty. hes having some technical problems obviously but would you want your username put out there like that? probably not


Evergreen, American Grower edited that user name in his post. But where you quoted it, it still shows the user name. So in order to remove that username from public view, you will have to delete that post or that quote. Just sayin'.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

I just found a place to get GPS Polar Bear crosses. I think a total of 4 or 5. Hope this is legit because if so, I'm on it! Didn't know it was out there!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I just found a place to get GPS Polar Bear crosses. I think a total of 4 or 5. Hope this is legit because if so, I'm on it! Didn't know it was out there!


More info?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have $240 to $250 nugs that are out there somewhere that disappeared from my account. But however, I'm not a Mexican.


hmmm im sure the less scrupulous would have taken advantage of those mislaid nuggets like a gift from the ganja gods! not thinking or caring if it will all be traced back to who used those lost credits? a wee case of short sightedness


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Evergreen, American Grower edited that user name in his post. But where you quoted it, it still shows the user name. So in order to remove that username from public view, you will have to delete that post or that quote. Just sayin'.


Dually noted and edited


----------



## typoerror (Jan 5, 2018)

Smoking on some knight rider + dreamcatcher + a little kong & black ice live diamonds and some purple badlands flower.

 
 

What did you smoke on this amazing friyay?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> More info?


I will send you a PM. Been bored and doing some deep digging tonight.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 5, 2018)

greencropper said:


> hmmm im sure the less scrupulous would have taken advantage of those mislaid nuggets like a gift from the ganja gods! not thinking or caring if it will all be traced back to who used those lost credits? a wee case of short sightedness


Regardless if they use mine or not, its alright. Done addressed the issue to Gu~ this morning and he applied a $250.00 discount onto my order. But I'm sure those nuggets I lost are still floating about out there somewhere...

I agree, some would use them.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 5, 2018)

If someone used another persons nuggets, they deserve to open up a box of russet mites and powdery mildew instead of seeds.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tomahawk is a no-brainer. How can you *not *like a 50-60 day flower???
> 
> (Purple Outlaw is another fast bloomer -- and it's on sale )


Hey chunky the Texas butter is also a nice looking 50 60 day flower banana og X stardawg
Grabbed myself 2 packs in auction about a week ago


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If someone used another persons nuggets, they deserve to open up a box of russet mites and powdery mildew instead of seeds.


Haha good one Red. I say Broad Mites and Botrytis Cinerea on the job 24/7... An invincible form of each. I recommended Botrytis over PM because I have nightmarish dealings with it every year running guerilla grows. I would rather deal with PM than botrytis... Although both are some evil bitches.


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

puffntuff said:


> Greenpoint seeds is ran by Gu~ outta Colorado. If you all know who he is then you you the dank that he brings to the table.
> 
> *Monster Cookies (Male) *
> *Bred by 303 Seeds
> ...


http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Greenpoint_Seeds/


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Smoking on some knight rider + dreamcatcher + a little kong & black ice live diamonds and some purple badlands flower.
> 
> View attachment 4068778
> View attachment 4068777
> ...


step by step instructions, live diamonds, or it didnt happen


----------



## ray098 (Jan 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Smoking on some knight rider + dreamcatcher + a little kong & black ice live diamonds and some purple badlands flower.
> 
> View attachment 4068778
> View attachment 4068777
> ...


Hi how do you make the diamond


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 6, 2018)

Maybe I'm just lucky, fingers crossed, but I haven't had any issues with the nugget system. My biggest issue are the deals, I can't pass up a sale on seeds. Thinking about popping some Jelly Pie and Bandit Breath.

Edit: Shout out to @Gu~ on the free pack of Triple Nova.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2018)

Purple Mountain Majesty continues to get louder while driying and all Skunk and Black pepper smells. Really quite strong and some fuel fumes to water my eyes. Nice sticky buds that will get a test vape in a couple days. 4 Copper Chem 4days in flower and hoping for girls. No noticeable smell yet. Just watering California Cannon seedlings with all 4 looking good. Greenpoint continues over 9/10 in germination across several strains.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been trying to get jelly pie for 2 weeks on auction it seems. And trying to catch cookies n chem too.



Same here on the Cookies and Chem! I also want to try Boom Town, Pure raspberry kush, and triple nova.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 6, 2018)

Ill have to take the weekend off from the auctions this weekend. Had a weird happening with my nuggets, like more of them, so I want to wait so I dont fuck it up more for GU. I think I got someone elses rewards. Lol I sent an email this A.M. to Ally as thats who I had in my email as a contact.

My point is that you all have a better shot at winning as I am currently one less sniper. Lmao!


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 6, 2018)

Is the nugget system down for anyone else? I have 75$ I want to grab night rider and Chinook haze with. Option doesn't show at check out like it did the other day.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2018)

I said earlier that my Copper Chem plants had no real smell. Very strong Lemon Pledge as opposed to sliced lemons but very strong when I moved them. Out of nowhere and now the whole room smells like Pledge with some piercing fuel or Chem flavor. All four are about the same. First watering in flower.


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the worst luck starting this man’s seeds I swear. All my Malawi’s are doing fine but I just dont get why my GPS seedling keep dropping out. Luckily the prices are cheap for more seeds lol.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I said earlier that my Copper Chem plants had no real smell. Very strong Lemon Pledge as opposed to sliced lemons but very strong when I moved them. Out of nowhere and now the whole room smells like Pledge with some piercing fuel or Chem flavor. All four are about the same. First watering in flower.


One of my copper chems had a candied citrus with light chem smell. Did not expect that at all but It is somewhat of an inbred chem line and I know inbreeding hazes led to cat piss smells


----------



## typoerror (Jan 6, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> step by step instructions, live diamonds, or it didnt happen





ray098 said:


> Hi how do you make the diamond


Step 1. Harvest plant(s)
Step 2. Freeze plant(s) immediately
Step 3. Send frozen material to the person doing the work.
Step 4. Wait roughly 2 weeks for resulting concentrate to get dropped off from processor.
Step 5. Keep an eye on him so he don't steal your girl.

Super easy


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 6, 2018)

We are experiencing an issue with an order that failed. We used all reward points. But Gu is working with us on that. And also informed us that the fluctuating reward balance should be fixed soon. Our balance is not reflective of the total we should have. The quick email support is nice, as we're new to seed vendors in general.

So the larger order went through without a hitch and just went into the mail in CO. Hoping the cold isn't too much for those little beans.

Will keep you all posted about our journey to get the other shipment. This is not a dig at GPS just an update.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.


The beauty of this, Gu~ provides satisfaction guaranteed. He'll replace dud packs with no hesitation.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Hey chunky the Texas butter is also a nice looking 50 60 day flower banana og X stardawg
> Grabbed myself 2 packs in auction about a week ago


Thanks man. 
Given how easy it is to exceed one's grow space, I'm actually surprised the fast flowering seeds aren't more popular. 
Hell, I'm surprised GU doesn't have a category for FAST! (Maybe I'll send an enhancement request.) 

I think I'm going to take a break for a while. Kinda broke these days. 

My only regret was the CC order that didn't go through. I had orange blossom special and bodega bubblegum in my cart at the reserve price ($27.77). 
Even though I've paid less for other strains, those two are popular & hard to get at a price that fits my budget.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Hi how do you make the diamond


Take a smooth piece of coal and carefully insert it...


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.


Operator error.
I tried to help but you ignored me, so I'm done trying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.


Are you doing the same thing but expecting a different result? 
I had a whole pack of Blizzard Bush die in cups after successfully sprouting in water. 
Did I blame GU? 
Nope. 
My custom soil mix was too wet and had not "cooked" long enough. (Gotta cook the guano.) 
_Damping off_ killed my sprouts -- and it was my fault. 
Since then, I've popped 20 beans and successfully transferred them to soil. Zero problems. 
Solution = fully cooked soil w/more aeration.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

Another regret... 
I didn't order Purple Outlaw before it went out of stock. 
Could have gotten it for $17


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you doing the same thing but expecting a different result?
> I had a whole pack of Blizzard Bush die in cups after successfully sprouting in water.
> Did I blame GU?
> Nope.
> ...





whytewidow said:


> Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.


So many other positive experiences I’m guessing you need to review your germination process and seedling treatment. Personally and this is after 7 strains, I’ve had 100% germination. Out of those only two didn’t make it past the seedling stage.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

higher self said:


> I have the worst luck starting this man’s seeds I swear. All my Malawi’s are doing fine but I just dont get why my GPS seedling keep dropping out. Luckily the prices are cheap for more seeds lol.


Some sort of pathogen in your water.use distilled water and make sure things are sterile.i put mine in a sterile glass of RO water and set in 80 degree room.after they sprout I put in peat pellets and that' it.only lose seeds I drop on floor.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So many other positive experiences I’m guessing you need to review your germination process and seedling treatment. Personally and this is after 7 strains, I’ve had 100% germination. Out of those only two didn’t make it past the seedling stage.


Definitey agree.i use to have issues and traced it to pathogens in a water line above ground I was using that ran to my shop.would kill 2 out 3 seeds.wasted alot of money and time.switched the germination to distilled for shit and giggz and didn' lose any more seeds


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 6, 2018)

Just got the text, GPS seeds "out for delivery" today.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jan 6, 2018)

often when i think it's someone else, it turns out it was just me.


----------



## higher self (Jan 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some sort of pathogen in your water.use distilled water and make sure things are sterile.i put mine in a sterile glass of RO water and set in 80 degree room.after they sprout I put in peat pellets and that' it.only lose seeds I drop on floor.


Thanks, I will switch to distilled for seeds. I did start some chucks ahead of time to test my soil. All 9 that popped & hit the soil are doing great. My 9 Tombstone’s however did not. I have an entire pack of Malawi from Ace doing just fine & its harder to pop sativa seeds around this time imo. I’ll take all the blame for my issues but I wish some of these damn beans would make it at least lol.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 6, 2018)

So week 10 here and I harvested my purple badlands, well all but the main Cola.

Incredibly happy with the amount of bud...


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So many other positive experiences I’m guessing you need to review your germination process and seedling treatment. Personally and this is after 7 strains, I’ve had 100% germination. Out of those only two didn’t make it past the seedling stage.



First of all I've popped way over 1000 seeds. I've NVR had a problem. The next 3 popped just fine. The 30 before that popped just fine. It' not my method. But thanks for your useless reply. I appreciate it. But it's not needed. I wasn't being negative. The only thing negative was your comment. The next 3 I germed exactly the same. Same brand paper towel. Same jug of water. And when the seed pops a black taproot. How in the fuck is that my fault.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Operator error.
> I tried to help but you ignored me, so I'm done trying.


You have no idea wtf you're talking about. I did sand the next 3 and they are planted. So how about you shut the fuck up. Jesus Christ. A bunch of fuckn asshats. No fukn wonder it' the same asshole posting in here. Bc no one can stand your ignorant fukn asses.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 6, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> So the larger order went through without a hitch and just went into the mail in CO. Hoping the cold isn't too much for those little beans.
> .


 The temps will not hurt the beans, I vacuum seal and freeze whatever I F2 and they are OK for years, relax..............


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First of all I've popped way over 1000 seeds. I've NVR had a problem. The next 3 popped just fine. The 30 before that popped just fine. It' not my method. But thanks for your useless reply. I appreciate it. But it's not needed. I wasn't being negative. The only thing negative was your comment. The next 3 I germed exactly the same. Same brand paper towel. Same jug of water. And when the seed pops a black taproot. How in the fuck is that my fault.





whytewidow said:


> You have no idea wtf you're talking about. I did sand the next 3 and they are planted. So how about you shut the fuck up. Jesus Christ. A bunch of fuckn asshats. No fukn wonder it' the same asshole posting in here. Bc no one can stand your ignorant fukn asses.


Haha, EVERYTHING you have posted has pointed to pathogens, but you are clearly more interested in bitching and whining like a child than actually fixing your problem. Surely someone who is obviously as brilliant and experienced as you understands that different strains (and seeds) have different levels of resistance to various diseases... 

You are undoubtedly the problem, not the seeds. Are you just trying to rip off Gu for free seeds or something?


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You have no idea wtf you're talking about. I did sand the next 3 and they are planted. So how about you shut the fuck up. Jesus Christ. A bunch of fuckn asshats. No fukn wonder it' the same asshole posting in here. Bc no one can stand your ignorant fukn asses.


I just realized what "sand" meant in this context. You are confusing me for someone else, my reply was:

"Are you using hydrogen peroxide? Not to repeat myself, but I SWEAR by a capful of 3% hydrogen peroxide in 20 ounces of distilled water for seed starting. I used to constantly fight damping off and since I started using it I've went 100% germ rate and survival rate on all mature seeds. Not just GPS (26/26), but stubborn seeds of various perennials as well. It could be something as simple as a pathogen on the outside of the seed that attacks the taproot as soon as it sprouts. For your own sanity, please give it a try."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2018)

" I wasn't being negative. The only thing negative was your comment. "

"You have no idea wtf you're talking about.....So how about you shut the fuck up....A bunch of fuckn asshats.... No fukn wonder .... no one can stand your ignorant fukn asses..."

LOL @ laid back weed smokers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So many other positive experiences I’m guessing you need to review your germination process and seedling treatment. Personally and this is after 7 strains, I’ve had 100% germination. Out of those only two didn’t make it past the seedling stage.


I'm guessing you need to read more carefully. My problem was resolved without any assistance.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm guessing you need to read more carefully. My problem was resolved without any assistance.


Accidentally quoted you as well, wasn’t intended, sorry.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Accidentally quoted you as well, wasn’t intended, sorry.


Sorry, feeling a little on edge today. 
The chiefs game is starting now & they are famous for fucking up in the playoffs...


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry, feeling a little on edge today.
> The chiefs game is starting now & they are famous for fucking up in the playoffs...


They should have made it a lot farther last year, but they should be able to walk all over Tennessee.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 6, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem F2 reeks of spearmint, and I hate mints of any flavor
> View attachment 4067061


You're gonna grow that shit and smoke it, and you're gonna like it


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 6, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> You're gonna grow that shit and smoke it, and you're gonna like it


Yup, I will. But I will be dropping more to get that loud wet forest earthy smell/taste that the Momma has.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

Everytime is see a reference to paper towel germinating I think of the noobs with the blurple lights,some fox farm air pots and a fresh pack of white widow or fast buds gorilla glue from attitudes.
Yeah put them in paper towels and rip the hairs off the tap when u pull it out of that mess.my sister put some seeds in a paper towel back when I was in like elementry school.for a long time I thought that was the only thing a pot seed would sprout in.some urban legends never die.now I'm early 40s and have since graduated from Hogwarts school of fuckery


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2018)

Paper towel sealed in freezer bag with plenty of water and air has worked for me about 8 years with no big troubles ever. Keeping them warm is important and not as easy in colder months. Greenpoint is my Second most reliable breeder for germination and just by a little bit. They also tend to sprout faster than most with bigger faster root shoots.

I forget who but someone here suggested bottom watering for at least the first couple waterings and also after up potting. That shit works!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Paper towel sealed in freezer bag with plenty of water and air has worked for me about 8 years with no big troubles ever. Keeping them warm is important and not as easy in colder months. Greenpoint is my Second most reliable breeder for germination and just by a little bit. They also tend to sprout faster than most with bigger faster root shoots.
> 
> I forget who but someone here suggested bottom watering for at least the first couple waterings and also after up potting. That shit works!


Bottom watering helps prevent PWT (perched water table). 
When plants are older it's less of an issue -- unless you overwater.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Everytime is see a reference to paper towel germinating I think of the noobs with the blurple lights,some fox farm air pots and a fresh pack of white widow or fast buds gorilla glue from attitudes.


Nonsense.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm 35 years old. I have been growing since the age of 14, with my father. Yes 14 years old was my first harvest with his help. I have germed every seed in 21 years with paper towel after soak. I have never had a problem. I use distilled water not tap water. I know what I'm doing.... I have tons of experience. Taproots don' come out black when everything is right with the seed. 4 seeds of obs were bunk. Plain n simple. No other way about it. All the other seeds popped just fine.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

The 3 seeds that I germed from the same pack after the 4. Was same water same everything. And germed just fine. And shot out an inch taproot. And were planted. I didn't blame @Gu~ not once did I say it was his fault. I said I wasn't a happy gps customer. Jus the same as anyone else that had 4 seeds outta your pack be duds. But I'm over it now. Bc I got my jelly pie this weekend. Earlier this afternoon I got cookies.n chem for 21 bucks. I have numerous orders along with my ol lady from Gps. But it's all good.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Nonsense.


Comin from the guy who grows autos.... every time I seen someone growing autos. I think what a douche. He can't keep the plants going right if their photos. So they gotta do autos. And more than likely. They are crapkings. Not you @Amos Otis the heisengrow dude


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

I have used the paper towel method for almost 2 decades without any issue. I know that there are other ways of doing it, I have tried some but always come back to paper towel method. Works for me and I am certainly not judging anyone who does it different. Whatever works for ya all the power to you! !


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh I also picked up a pack of Copper Chem today for $57!

I thought jelly pie was it but you all know how this works.... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Oh I also picked up a pack of Copper Chem today for $57!
> 
> I thought jelly pie was it but you all know how this works.... lol



Damn that's a score....


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

We have O.B.S. life. 2 are up. One is almost out.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 6, 2018)

Been popping seeds in a baggy with a paper towel or toilet paper for over 50 years... I used to put them on top of my freezer now I lay em on my router.. most pop in under 24 hrs.. I only let the tap root emerge 1/8" so it can't grow into the paper... I don't like handling long tap roots...


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 6, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Oh I also picked up a pack of Copper Chem today for $57!
> 
> I thought jelly pie was it but you all know how this works.... lol


What exactly is so special about copper chem. I've never even looked at it. But have seen a few pics that look killer on IG.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What exactly is so special about copper chem. I've never even looked at it. But have seen a few pics that look killer on IG.


I really wanted somehing that would give me a good representation of Chem. Everyone who has grown it and shares their experiejce seems to love it with a few sayjng that this is as close to a representation that they have come across. Full flavor, smell and very potent.
Folks on here I really respect on here speak highly of it. I could be wrong but I think it may have been @chemphlegm & @morgwar .

I know this thread is crazy long but there is good info on copper chem in this thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

Not sure why chem is so popular, but I'm giving it a shot. 

Terpine descriptions seem unappealing, but maybe it's just me. 

Gasoline
Hairspray
Pine Sol
Dank basement
Body odor
Rotting meat
Listerine
etc.

If someone asked me if I prefer bubble gum or rotting meat, I'm going with the bubble gum. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

I love stinky weed, especially fuel, gas and pin sol. Body odor and rotting meat is not at the top of my list but it doesn't put me off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I love stinky weed, especially fuel, gas and pin sol. Body odor and rotting meat is not at the top of my list but it doesn't put me off.


My buddy grew a strain that smelled exactly like wet laundry that had been left in the washer for a week. 
I kept telling him that humidity in his grow room was too high...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Comin from the guy who grows autos.... every time I seen someone growing autos. I think what a douche. He can't keep the plants going right if their photos. So they gotta do autos. And more than likely. They are crapkings. Not you @Amos Otis the heisengrow dude


Dude your a clown.i would crush anything you got.ol dirt bagging ass.take them paper towels and stick them up your vagina to stop that monthly flow.you been crying on this thread ever since you showed up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What exactly is so special about copper chem. I've never even looked at it. But have seen a few pics that look killer on IG.


Another retarded comment.its stardawg BX.the shit that gets tossed into everthing greenpoint is about and you don' know.fukin noob.even your screen name says white widow lol.thats the first strain every noob on icmag throws in there organic air pots with fox farm ocean shit in it haha


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> It's very strange that if out of 7 seeds 4 of them were going to be duds that the first 4 you picked were the duds, it's about a 7% chance..


Dude don' even know what copper chem is lol.how u expect him to germinate a seed.his maxi pad he used to germinate was probably either to wet or to dry.hit air and croaked.a tap root cant come out black.if it was black it would not be viable therefore would not have even cracked.he used shit water in a dumbass paper towel that was probably high humidity.tap came out and herpes killed it.its called hardening off.some here have already tried to explain it to his dumbass.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 6, 2018)

You should have went with this @whytewidow and you would have been set.


----------



## globalz (Jan 6, 2018)

I kept showing pics of the eagle scout but it's not the only thing from Gu that I got going.

so without further ado this is swamp serum #1. Intrigued by her to the fullest she smells like Cherry Lemonade.


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You should have went with this @whytewidow and you would have been set.
> View attachment 4069231


That pic is killing me hahahaha.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

Guys let's just keep the thread on topic and not fight. We're all here for the same reason, let's focus on that!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 6, 2018)

Copper chem which is essentially a chem 4 back cross, was the most potent strain I've ever experienced.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 6, 2018)

Copper Chem day 1 - 33



Edit#


Copper Chem 2 day 33


Copper Chem 3 day 33



Sorry for the mix up


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem day 1 - 33
> 
> View attachment 4069260
> 
> ...


Those things look beastly, good job.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nice. @Jp.the.pope


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Copper chem which is essentially a chem 4 back cross, was the most potent strain I've ever experienced.
> 
> View attachment 4069254 View attachment 4069256


Look like some @typoerror


----------



## coppershot (Jan 6, 2018)

Well done guys!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Copper chem which is essentially a chem 4 back cross, was the most potent strain I've ever experienced.
> 
> View attachment 4069254 View attachment 4069256


What is your second and third most potent?


----------



## morgwar (Jan 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem day 1 - 33
> 
> View attachment 4069260
> 
> ...


Those are some monsters man! 
My favorite buzz of all time from that plant.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 6, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> What is your second and third most potent?


I'm fluent in og's, chems, cookies, diesels, indicas, sativas, hybrids, and hype.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 6, 2018)

globalz said:


> Eagle Scout at day 59


Have you grown that before? If so, how is it? How's the aroma? I'm planning on popping that next along with Copper Chem and Tomahawk


----------



## Noinch (Jan 7, 2018)

Just grabbed a pack of pig whistle. Has anyone got any pictures or a smoke report? Couldn't find anything in the thread


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Just grabbed a pack of pig whistle. Has anyone got any pictures or a smoke report? Couldn't find anything in the thread


This was the only thread that came up when I did a search for bandit breath. There's a few mentions of it but not much more than that. I've got packs of cookies and chem and bandit breath from GPS and true ghost and true animal from cvs in the mail.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> This was the only thread that came up when I did a search for bandit breath. There's a few mentions of it but not much more than that. I've got packs of cookies and chem and bandit breath from GPS and true ghost and true animal from cvs in the mail.


That pure ghost will stretch to the moon.get ready


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That pure ghost will stretch to the moon.get ready


I've heard a bit about that. It's good to have confirmation.


----------



## gritzz (Jan 7, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem day 1 - 33
> 
> View attachment 4069260
> 
> ...


Nice...how long did you let the ladies go for? Veg/ bloom...thanx..


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

Copper Chem actually has some beautiful copper fades in those buds. I scored my pack at auction for I believe it was $27.00... I can't wait to grow it out. I have the clone only Chem 91 I would love to compare it to.. I know they are different but still, would love to compare a clone only next to the copper. I also have the Corey cut of stardawg which the stardawg breeder himself said was the "most potent" stardawg pheno to date. I will likely be making some of my own crosses since thankfully I have those cuts. Another cut I have on board is a selected by Mcotek himself, 413 chem. I would love to see copper next to it as well. They are all only currently vegging right now but in a week or two they are getting flipped.

@whytewidow every seed I have ever germed that has come out with a black or dark tap root had been caused from leaving the tap root once exposed to water contact/saturation for too long. Now I am not saying this is what caused your issue but it did mine and it happens to me from time to time. Especially when I am popping 1000 plus beans each year for the outdoor guerilla.

My method I have used for 16 years has been to take a small cup and clean it out with a paper towel soaked in 90% iso alcohol, let it dry. Then pour warm usually bottled water into the cup and throw the seeds in and let them soak for a day or two in a warm dark area. I don't exactly wait for a tap root to pop out or a bean to crack open but usually they are exposed by time I put them in the dirt. I do it only to soften the shell up a bit. I have also added a drop of superthrive from time to time to help germ the seeds and it seems to work as well.

I have used the paper towel method a few times in the past with not as good results but I believe it is best to choose whatever method comes to you naturally. Paper towel works amazing for my friend but for me I get poorer results. For him, he gets poorer results trying the same method I use. Then I have also done great just putting the seed straight into moist promix and just letting her go usually with a heat pad below the tray. I have just as good success using that method as I do my soaking mehtod only add a day or two longer for the sprout to come through the soiless mix.

I am getting extremely impatient with these green point seeds, I was planning on waiting till that clone run im in the process of vegging right now was over but I am not sure that I can wait that long before I pop just a pack or two. I have almost every pack of seeds plus many triple and quad packs of every strain he has to offer so far except for maybe 2 or 3 and the polar bear crosses he has out there. I just recently found a link to those polar bear crosses and more stardawg crosses that have been gone from his site for a while. Of course I am going to go pull the trigger on those soon.

Here is what I got in the mail today but have a few more packages supposed to show up soon... I'm in a non legal state. Makes me wonder what the mail man is thinking sometimes (normal case of paranoia in a non legal state)... As the mail man is also a LEO on his side job...



Bad thing is I googled the address just for shits and giggles to see what would come up. The entire Google search was clear except for this site... RIU was the only link to that address and this specific thread. I believe whoever has posted that address on here should remove it for safety reasons. But that's just me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

Starting to get loaded down with beans bros and ho's...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think I covered them all in those photos and have a few more order likely be here Monday or Tuesday as well. Also shooting some cash out first thing Monday morning for even more. 

What is the quickest way to get cash to him? Through the mail? I have some orders that have been sitting for 3 days including today and need to get the cash out asap before the order is cancelled.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> So week 10 here and I harvested my purple badlands, well all but the main Cola.
> 
> Incredibly happy with the amount of bud...
> 
> View attachment 4069014 View attachment 4069015 View attachment 4069016 View attachment 4069017


How does she smell under the skirt??? Everyone seems to be throwin' out beautiful pics (well not everyone but a lot) of their beautiful ladies, however they are not including details of the nose blast they are getting beneath the skirt...

Don't keep that shit private bro... Share!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't think I covered them all in those photos and have a few more order likely be here Monday or Tuesday as well. Also shooting some cash out first thing Monday morning for even more.
> 
> What is the quickest way to get cash to him? Through the mail? I have some orders that have been sitting for 3 days including today and need to get the cash out asap before the order is cancelled.


Just email him they won't cancel it. Send it Priority It will cost you around $7 but you got a tracking number to know that it gets there Or you can just plain envelope it


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure why chem is so popular, but I'm giving it a shot.
> 
> Terpine descriptions seem unappealing, but maybe it's just me.
> 
> ...


Because these are the smell us chem heads are after. The dirtier more chemical ads nasty shit smelling they are, the more we wanna indulge... Something bout that pine sol kerosene rotten goodness that replaces daily erectile distinction meds like it didn't have a cause.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2018)

I love my long haired, tie dyed wearin', laid back friendly hippie type mail guy! Rural route so he takes payments and brings beans too.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I love my long haired, tie dyed wearin', laid back friendly hippie type mail guy! Rural route so he takes payments and brings beans too.


We have a guy similar to that but when he's not working which has been often lately, there is a LEO delivering.

I live far far from anyone, on the top of a mountain here in eastern Kentucky in the heart of the Appalachia. We own a little over 200 acres here. I have a view here on top where I can see anyone coming to my dead end road for at least a couple of miles.

I love it but the fact that the LEO is delivering my seeds is in some ways hilarious but some ways will cause a fellar to worry a bit as well. Especially when all he has to do is Google that address on front of the package and it leads directly to this thread if he ever got suspicious on his own time...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 7, 2018)

I have no neighbors for at least 5 miles. And they are pretty good folks. They keep to themselves.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Nice...how long did you let the ladies go for? Veg/ bloom...thanx..


28 day veg

33 day flower as of those photos


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I love my long haired, tie dyed wearin', laid back friendly hippie type mail guy! Rural route so he takes payments and brings beans too.





psychadelibud said:


> We have a guy similar to that but when he's not working which has been often lately, there is a LEO delivering.
> 
> I live far far from anyone, on the top of a mountain here in eastern Kentucky in the heart of the Appalachia. We own a little over 200 acres here. I have a view here on top where I can see anyone coming to my dead end road for at least a couple of miles.
> 
> I love it but the fact that the LEO is delivering my seeds is in some ways hilarious but some ways will cause a fellar to worry a bit as well. Especially when all he has to do is Google that address on front of the package and it leads directly to this thread if he ever got suspicious on his own time...



Well hello fellow Kentuckian! I am unfortunate when it comes to locale, we live in the city limits unfortunately. I bet you have a badass view! I wish we lived a little/lot more country but working in the city and driving an hour plus everyday is a joke. 

Now one plus where we live is nothing but a bunch of older upper middle class people, when I say that I have to say that I am in my early 40's.

Just curious but what is LEO?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Just curious but what is LEO?


LAW ENFORCEMENT OFFICER


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Well hello fellow Kentuckian! I am unfortunate when it comes to locale, we live in the city limits unfortunately. I bet you have a badass view! I wish we lived a little/lot more country but working in the city and driving an hour plus everyday is a joke.
> 
> Now one plus where we live is nothing but a bunch of older upper middle class people, when I say that I have to say that I am in my early 40's.
> 
> Just curious but what is LEO?


I may or may not be from the Bluegrass state as well.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 7, 2018)

That's crazy! Is your LEO your postman too? lol

The first thing that comes to mind about eastern Ky is Daniel Boone Nat Forest and the Natural Bridge!


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 7, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> I may or may not be from the Bluegrass state as well.


Hello @needsomebeans

Lol. I'm not a true fan of Kentucky but I have lived in worse areas. I really need to move from this area but right now jobs, kids, and ex's keep me from doing so. I have 3 more years till my son is out of high school and I am out!  I love the land, hate the humidity and the laws that keep the state semi straight!  Maybe one day we kentuckians can come out of the stealth closet and show our identity.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> That's crazy! Is your LEO your postman too? lol
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind about eastern Ky is Daniel Boone Nat Forest and the Natural Bridge!


naw man we have regular post office workers lol im not in the backwoods lol


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> That's crazy! Is your LEO your postman too? lol
> 
> The first thing that comes to mind about eastern Ky is Daniel Boone Nat Forest and the Natural Bridge!


No.At least I don't think so. Eastern KY has some beautiful parks. Natural Bridge, Red River Gorge, the Breaks, Carter Caves, and Cumberland Falls..Just to name a few.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> No.At least I don't think so. Eastern KY has some beautiful parks. Natural Bridge, Red River Gorge, the Breaks, Carter Caves, and Cumberland Falls..Just to name a few.


they also have the highest ratio of cousin lovin... sorry couldnt help it


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 7, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> Hello @needsomebeans
> 
> Lol. I'm not a true fan of Kentucky but I have lived in worse areas. I really need to move from this area but right now jobs, kids, and ex's keep me from doing so. I have 3 more years till my son is out of high school and I am out!  I love the land, hate the humidity and the laws that keep the state semi straight!  Maybe one day we kentuckians can come out of the stealth closet and show our identity.


Sounds like we are in similar situations my friend. I have a pair of those ex's my self. Ive got 30 more $1000 child support payments and they are mine fair and square. Hopefully one day all us evil marijuana growers won't have to hide. It's turning more and more political everyday though and that equals pure shit storm and I'll not get into that.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 7, 2018)

Carter Caves? Where's that I have never heard of that. Red River Gorge. Have you ever been? If not grab an ounce or 3 and a shit ton of blunt papers and enjoy! We go to RRG 3 times a year. We use the shit out of airbnb to get discounts because we have a 6 person family and 3 xxl dogs that go everywhere we go. 

I have been to Mammouth and Marengo (southern Indiana) caves.

Land between the lakes is better than Lake cumberland (except for striped bass) but shit its all water so who cares about that


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> they also have the highest ratio of cousin lovin... sorry couldnt help it


But she said she loved me...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> But she said she loved me...


What happens when a blonde moves to Kentucky from Tennessee?

both states get smarter


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't know, but I know what I'd say. Hot damn I'm in prime bass fishing country now.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> I don't know, but I know what I'd say. Hot damn I'm in prime bass fishing country now.


answered it in a edit so the answer is now there


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Copper Chem actually has some beautiful copper fades in those buds. I scored my pack at auction for I believe it was $27.00... I can't wait to grow it out. I have the clone only Chem 91 I would love to compare it to.. I know they are different but still, would love to compare a clone only next to the copper. I also have the Corey cut of stardawg which the stardawg breeder himself said was the "most potent" stardawg pheno to date. I will likely be making some of my own crosses since thankfully I have those cuts. Another cut I have on board is a selected by Mcotek himself, 413 chem. I would love to see copper next to it as well. They are all only currently vegging right now but in a week or two they are getting flipped.
> 
> @whytewidow every seed I have ever germed that has come out with a black or dark tap root had been caused from leaving the tap root once exposed to water contact/saturation for too long. Now I am not saying this is what caused your issue but it did mine and it happens to me from time to time. Especially when I am popping 1000 plus beans each year for the outdoor guerilla.
> 
> ...


Yeah someone needs to get on that asap


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah well I'm just saying this guy is blaming greenpoint seeds for his seeds not germinating.he claims he has no issues at all but I found evidence that says otherwise.hes a phony plain n simple.i hate to have to call folks out but facts are facts.im not the one who reverted to childish name calling and sexual references.
Seems germinating seeds has been a problem with this fella.but yet he denies it.sorry had to do this but the truth is the truth.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 7, 2018)

I grow in fox farm and I like sucking titties...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 7, 2018)

Mmmm titties.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Goats22 (Jan 7, 2018)

jesus. can we have a feature added to hide posts? i don't want to read this shit. i am here for the gps show!

let's get this childish shit covered by some sweet pics!


----------



## GroErr (Jan 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> jesus. can we have a feature added to hide posts? i don't want to read this shit. i am here for the gps show!
> 
> let's get this childish shit covered by some sweet pics!


There is already, it's called Ignore. Click the user's icon, select Ignore form the options, works like a charm, use it frequently...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Just email him they won't cancel it. Send it Priority It will cost you around $7 but you got a tracking number to know that it gets there Or you can just plain envelope it


How long for the tracking number/confirmation email? I put in what ended up being three seperate orders with expedited shipping a few days ago and haven't heard anything.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> How long for the tracking number/confirmation email? I put in what ended up being three seperate orders with expedited shipping a few days ago and haven't heard anything.


i think like most businesses gu~ and staff are mostly off on weekends in terms of orders. i wouldn't be surprised if you hear tomorrow. if not contact him he will make it right.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> How long for the tracking number/confirmation email? I put in what ended up being three seperate orders with expedited shipping a few days ago and haven't heard anything.





Goats22 said:


> i think like most businesses gu~ and staff are mostly off on weekends in terms of orders. i wouldn't be surprised if you hear tomorrow. if not contact him he will make it right.


i was told the emails arent going out for some reason since they added the invoice next to the order. was told it will be fixed soon but dont worry they got your order man


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i think like most businesses gu~ and staff are mostly off on weekends in terms of orders. i wouldn't be surprised if you hear tomorrow. if not contact him he will make it right.



Yeah, that was the other thing. It was toward the end of the business week.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know...I like a good flame fest as much as anyone. The problem with the current one, is that it's not at all entertaining; just the same 'ol C class imaginary insults like fag and momma's boy and crap grower that most low grade internet fights resort to.
> 
> My advice would be to step up your game, or shut it down and leave the flame wars to the pros.


they should head over to toke and talk to see how its done lol


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i was told the emails arent going out for some reason since they added the invoice next to the order. was told it will be fixed soon but dont worry they got your order man


That makes sense too. They have notices all over the site about how it's going through big changes.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 7, 2018)

GroErr said:


> There is already, it's called Ignore. Click the user's icon, select Ignore form the options, works like a charm, use it frequently...
> exactly what i just did..i think i'll keep heisengrow around for now


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I grow in fox farm and I like sucking titties...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

Hickock Haze and Eagle scout stretched to the roof.6 and half foot ceilings they were growing up into the lights.Had to bend them over.Plants are massive.Its hard to get a perspective from the pics.they make 5 gallon buckets look like 1 gallon pots
 
 
Pure Ghost #8.seems to be coming nicely.



Someone asked about the ghost stretch.Bottom of the hood is 5 and a half feet from the floor.
 


Also ended up with 5 female Confirmed gunslingers.4 Boys out of the pack and 2 Shoreline Gorilla glues both are definite female.About 6 days into 12/12


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Hickock Haze and Eagle scout stretched to the roof.6 and half foot ceilings they were growing up into the lights.Had to bend them over.Plants are massive.Its hard to get a perspective from the pics.they make 5 gallon buckets look like 1 gallon pots
> View attachment 4069517
> View attachment 4069519
> Pure Ghost #8.seems to be coming nicely.
> ...


Is that the True Ghost from Cannaventure? That came up earlier in this thread because I have a few packs somewhere in the mail on their way to me.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Is that the True Ghost from Cannaventure? That came up earlier in this thread because I have a few packs somewhere in the mail on their way to me.


yes.All 5 sprouted no issues.they really do look different from each plant.I have 1 that is really nice.2 look kind of similar but they are all pretty different.Very stretchy but the stems are stout and thick.Most of all the pics i saw on these forums didnt look like much so i was hesitent to start them.So far im impressed with #8.I normally run C02 but its been off this entire grow cause they are out of control.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yes.All 5 sprouted no issues.they really do look different from each plant.I have 1 that is really nice.2 look kind of similar but they are all pretty different.Very stretchy but the stems are stout and thick.Most of all the pics i saw on these forums didnt look like much so i was hesitent to start them.So far im impressed with #8.I normally run C02 but its been off this entire grow cause they are out of control.


That makes me think I may have to flower out the original plants from seed in the greenhouses. When I'm growing seeds for pheno selection and mothering I don't like to top them so these could easily get out of control for my indoor spaces. I only have 8' ceilings.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Yeah haven't gotton to "fuckboy" yet this is bush league.
> Yawn.
> Who's runnin biodiesel ?
> Any pics?


I've got some 4 inch Snake Oil seedlings running. Not much to look at the moment.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I grow in fox farm and I like sucking titties...


Was that a typo, or you just really like some big ole titties?


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2018)

Closed for clean up.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2018)

Reopened 
Please note if you’re going to sit here and argue just don’t 
You’re successfully apart of ruining a thread you like
Put each other on ignore and drop it 


Second please stop posting the Address here I get it’s public knowledge but it’s rerouting from google to our website making users not in legal states exceptionally uncomfortable


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That makes me think I may have to flower out the original plants from seed in the greenhouses. When I'm growing seeds for pheno selection and mothering I don't like to top them so these could easily get out of control for my indoor spaces. I only have 8' ceilings.


Im also in RDWC so plants will get crazy.Not saying dirt and other mediums wont produce monster plants but RDWC can make them get out of control especially with Co2.I was running it in the beginning of veg but cut it out after they started to take off.i think i only did a 3 week short veg and they still hit over 5 feet in a scrog.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im also in RDWC so plants will get crazy.Not saying dirt and other mediums wont produce monster plants but RDWC can make them get out of control especially with Co2.I was running it in the beginning of veg but cut it out after they started to take off.i think i only did a 3 week short veg and they still hit over 5 feet in a scrog.



Yeah, the mass of roots in rdwc makes for ridiculous growth topside. I pull out all the stops with soil to focus on the roots by using top quality soil with the right texture (air/water ratio) for fast root growth along with inoculants (roots organism) at each transplanting as well as adding it to the soil with Down To Earth Bio-Live and teas every week or two in oversized pots but it still isn't quite the same as rdwc.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Copper chem f2 10 days old


Picked her out of 16 in veg, looks just like mom started, squat and tight then blows up like a firecracker in flower. Found 2 phenos in f2. Here's her brother, looks just like dad.

Here's some 4 month cured mindwarping chem.
Terps are sickeningly sweet cotton candy with heavy gasoline and light notes of bathroom cleaner.

No one I know, from ole school hippy to dabber can handle more than 2 hits of this and speak clearly or walk straight.
Greenpoint has a destroyer for a flagship strain.
Ill be growing copper chem on my windowsill in the old folks home lol


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Yeah, the mass of roots in rdwc makes for ridiculous growth topside. I pull out all the stops with soil to focus on the roots by using top quality soil with the right texture (air/water ratio) for fast root growth along with inoculants (roots organism) at each transplanting as well as adding it to the soil with Down To Earth Bio-Live and teas every week or two in oversized pots but it still isn't quite the same as rdwc.


Down to earth biolive is no joke. I reamend with it every recycle religiously


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Copper chem f2 10 days old
> View attachment 4069528
> View attachment 4069529
> Picked her out of 16 in veg, looks just like mom started, squat and tight then blows up like a firecracker in flower. Found 2 phenos in f2. Here's her brother, looks just like dad.
> ...


I still have 2 packs of copper chem to go through.
Also anyone who is thinking about Las Vegas Triangle dont sleep on it.Even though cannaventure will send u some as freebies i have 1 that is going to be a frost monster,i had such rapid growth on this plant it deformed the stalk.I only sprouted 1 cause i needed an extra spot filled cause i have 6 bucket setup in the back in a 5x5 scrog.


----------



## globalz (Jan 7, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Have you grown that before? If so, how is it? How's the aroma? I'm planning on popping that next along with Copper Chem and Tomahawk


I've never grown it before as was mentionned I popped 3 seeds from my pack and 2 germed! the rest is history. This pheno smells a lot like GSC and it's also not a huge yielder, small rock hard buds but the smell is amazing it's very strong.

the Swamp Serum is also an heavy smeller!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 7, 2018)

A little Copper Chem for you. Day 49 of 12/12, took it to 61 last time. The final swell is about to begin.  Just get a pack, you will not regret it.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Was that a typo, or you just really like some big ole titties?



There was an argument. One person used growing in fox farm as an insult. The other used tittie sucking as an insult.

But I don't discriminate. Huge titties, small titties, firm titties, sagging titties, tiny titties, big ole titties, three titties...


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

More on topic


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Copper chem f2 10 days old
> View attachment 4069528
> View attachment 4069529
> Picked her out of 16 in veg, looks just like mom started, squat and tight then blows up like a firecracker in flower. Found 2 phenos in f2. Here's her brother, looks just like dad.
> ...


I'll be watching your f2's Morg. They look like their heavy in the Indy department.

On another note, after reading yours and a few others description of their terps profile, on the Copper Chems, I'm a bit perplexed!
My whole pack of Copper Chem females were straight funk and other similar nasty odors with not one hint of pine, fruit or lemony terps whatsoever. I'd say they leaned towards the Sulfur base of odors. Not unlike the smell of my Chem D x Bubba Kush Cross, but amplified x 3 at least.
Maybe, it was my luck to get this very consistent batch of non OG type(lemony fuel) profiles in my Copper. Perhaps, some of these Copper Chem packs are from different seed runs, with different gene combinations or different grow styles and environments really make a difference here?

One thing is for sure we all seem to end up with A+++ potency of affect, from the Copper Chem. As soon as any true head beholds these nugs, they know it's going to be epic. The looks and odors speak to the inner stoner.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll be watching your f2's Morg. They look like their heavy in the Indy department.
> 
> On another note, after reading yours and a few others description of their terps profile, on the Copper Chems, I'm a bit perplexed!
> My whole pack of Copper Chem females were straight funk and other similar nasty odors with not one hint of pine, fruit or lemony terps whatsoever. I'd say they leaned towards the Sulfur base of odors. Not unlike the smell of my Chem D x Bubba Kush Cross, but amplified x 3 at least.
> ...


I've seen two phenos but there might be three in the the ones you select.
Were your leaves more sativa?
I'm not getting any lemon or citrus from mine but others are.
So I'm thinking we have one that leans chem d, one that leans chem 4 and one that has more afghani.
I pick the indica looking pheno and chase the mothball smell killing everything else.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I've seen two phenos but there might be three in the the ones you select.
> Were your leaves more sativa?
> I'm not getting any lemon or citrus from mine but others are.
> So I'm thinking we have one that leans chem d, one that leans chem 4 and one that has more afghani.
> I pick the indica looking pheno and chase the mothball smell killing everything else.


My pack leaned towards the Sativa, with long sticks of cluster nugs for colas.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 7, 2018)

I have 2/3 with lemon commercial cleaner type smells


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I've seen two phenos but there might be three in the the ones you select.
> Were your leaves more sativa?
> I'm not getting any lemon or citrus from mine but others are.
> So I'm thinking we have one that leans chem d, one that leans chem 4 and one that has more afghani.
> I pick the indica looking pheno and chase the mothball smell killing everything else.


I just put 4 Copper Chem in flower last week and reported a strong Lemon Pledge smell but it hit me in the face today. It smells exactly like Lemon Balm......extreme lemon without the acidic citrus base. Lemon Balm! This Black Gold in the vape is no slouch!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I've seen two phenos but there might be three in the the ones you select.
> Were your leaves more sativa?
> I'm not getting any lemon or citrus from mine but others are.
> So I'm thinking we have one that leans chem d, one that leans chem 4 and one that has more afghani.
> I pick the indica looking pheno and chase the mothball smell killing everything else.


The Copper I posted above is straight sativa high. The terps on it are super fruity with a chemical burn. Similar to a tropical air freshener. The buds, as you can see are solid golf balls of sticky trichs. I have had a more indica rotten meat smelling one too.

I just took down a Chem4 that I grew right beside it. Here are a few shots.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> My pack leaned towards the Sativa, with long sticks of cluster nugs for colas.


With the f1 run I selected the indica leaves and as they matured they looked sativa like yours. Similar structure in branching but mine were more golf ball .
I got the pinesol moth ball scent with sweaty sock while growing. And then reached this candy gasoline smell after cure. Its likely two phenos and then environmental factors appearing to make a third??? 
Either way man. Nice plants and thanks for the notes of comparison!


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> The Copper I posted above is straight sativa high. The terps on it are super fruity with a chemical burn. Similar to a tropical air freshener. The buds, as you can see are solid golf balls of sticky trichs. I have had a more indica rotten meat smelling one too.
> 
> I just took down a Chem4 that I grew right beside it. Here are a few shots.View attachment 4069622 View attachment 4069623


That cola looks familiar. We might be running the same pheno.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think the variations are important with copper.
1. They are all equally potent
2. Similar enough scent profile as to not be disappointed in what you get.
3. The high is variable depending on cut and cure.
For fear of getting flamed ill mention aficionado seeds, chemdawg special reserve has the same genetica, with a different star dawg. I'm pretty sure that ones not available anywhere though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> With the f1 run I selected the indica leaves and as they matured they looked sativa like yours. Similar structure in branching but mine were more golf ball .
> I got the pinesol moth ball scent with sweaty sock while growing. And then reached this candy gasoline smell after cure. Its likely two phenos and then environmental factors appearing to make a third???
> Either way man. Nice plants and thanks for the notes of comparison!


She's my favorite strain so far and the only people I've smoked her with that didn't feel the same way were either lying to themselves or preferred a different type of high - Sativa snobs. 
My only complaint of my Copper Chem is the stems are far too puny and branchy to hold up the large clusters of flowers and each stem needed to be staked and tied.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> She's my favorite strain so far and the only people I've smoked her with that didn't feel the same way were either lying to themselves or preferred a different type of high - Sativa snobs.
> My only complaint of my Copper Chem is the stems are far too puny and branchy to hold up the large clusters of flowers and each stem needed to be staked and tied.


Mine got a bit floppy too lol but no doubt best plant I've ever grown.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 7, 2018)

Chinook Haze, dry trimming day...


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I don't think the variations are important with copper.
> 1. They are all equally potent
> 2. Similar enough scent profile as to not be disappointed in what you get.
> 3. The high is variable depending on cut and cure.
> For fear of getting flamed ill mention aficionado seeds, chemdawg special reserve has the same genetica, with a different star dawg. I'm pretty sure that ones not available anywhere though.


Definitely one of the most potent out there. The high is very unique, especially the sativa leaning pheno. And if you were referencing the cola in the 2nd set of photos, that is Chem 4. The Colorado cut that is everywhere, and most likely coppers mom.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 7, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've heard a bit about that. It's good to have confirmation.


Heisengrow speaks the truth. Leggy bitches indeed.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Are there any chem d clones out there? crossing that to stardawg would be another bx and likely just as fire! 
Garlix is close


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Are there any chem d clones out there? crossing that to stardawg would be another bx and likely just as fire!
> Garlix is close


Gu is dropping them this spring.stardawg bx2 as testers.i would imagine you could x a copper chem to any of them that were good and get some good shit


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

A while back greenpoint sold some symbiotic, purple starburst. I bought em for the hell of it but don't see any grows or news on the strain.
I'm probably never gonna run em but kinda curious if they lived up to the hype.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> A while back greenpoint sold some symbiotic, purple starburst. I bought em for the hell of it but don't see any grows or news on the strain.
> I'm probably never gonna run em but kinda curious if they lived up to the hype.


Ive read nothing but good about them. I tried chasing down the Mimosa but that stuff moves fast and I missed the boat. I didnt realize GPS sold them at one point too. I just got hip to GPS around the end of November so it sounds like I missed some good breeders they used to carry.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Are there any chem d clones out there? crossing that to stardawg would be another bx and likely just as fire!
> Garlix is close


I have a clone of Chem D in veg. Havent run it yet, so Im not passing it out. I know the upcoming Blissful Wizard x Stardawg will be off the charts.
Here is a little photo of mom.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I have a clone of Chem D in veg. Havent run it yet, so Im not passing it out. I know the upcoming Blissful Wizard x Stardawg will be off the charts.
> Here is a little photo of mom.


Oh no not for me, it was a suggestion for gp 
I don't have any pure stardawg to cross it with. But that does kick ass, and+ rep on having it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2018)

Are there any active coupons right now? I want to grab a couple packs of Night Rider before it goes out of stock.
(I've already used "BlackFriday"... )


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ive read nothing but good about them. I tried chasing down the Mimosa but that stuff moves fast and I missed the boat. I didnt realize GPS sold them at one point too. I just got hip to GPS around the end of November so it sounds like I missed some good breeders they used to carry.


he only had a few packs of purple punch and mimosa when i saw them. the pp were $500 tho...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> he only had a few packs of purple punch and mimosa when i saw them. the pp were $500 tho...


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any active coupons right now? I want to grab a couple packs of Night Rider before it goes out of stock.
> (I've already used "BlackFriday"... )


The best deal now is to use your nuggets and pay with cash for 10% off...


----------



## morgwar (Jan 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> he only had a few packs of purple punch and mimosa when i saw them. the pp were $500 tho...


I think I only paid 100.00 for the purple starburst. But I think there was a sale or something going on at the time.
Impulse buy.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any active coupons right now? I want to grab a couple packs of Night Rider before it goes out of stock.
> (I've already used "BlackFriday"... )


'INSTA' will save you 10%

only one i know of currently. not even sure it still works.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any active coupons right now? I want to grab a couple packs of Night Rider before it goes out of stock.
> (I've already used "BlackFriday"... )


(K)Night Rider is awesome and does not disappoint! Rich lemon and fuel and poooootent!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> The best deal now is to use your nuggets and pay with cash for 10% off...


Thanks for the tip! 
I got Night Rider for 12 bucks out the door.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 7, 2018)

Copper Chem F2


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 7, 2018)

It's nice to see that we're back on track here !!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just finished 4 strains i haven't run before, this is only my personal opinion but I rank them LTVK, Hickok Haze, Dream Beaver and Silver mountain in that order.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Just finished 4 strains i haven't run before, this is only my personal opinion but I rank them LTVK, Hickok Haze, Dream Beaver and Silver mountain in that order.


Very interested in Hickok Haze. How many did you finish - how long did they go - how do they smoke? Gracias.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 7, 2018)

Finally Finally beat someone to that copper chem been trying forever it seems..c.card worked flawlessly again,never have a problem. Thank You @gu


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's the Deputy. She has now been retired
I've been growing this cut, for the last 8 months and she must now make way to newer Greenpoint strains.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's the Deputy. She has now been retired
> I've been growing this cut, for the last 8 months and she must now make way to newer Greenpoint strains.View attachment 4069763 View attachment 4069764 View attachment 4069766


Nice job man !! real nice and chunky


----------



## coppershot (Jan 7, 2018)

@Bakersfield looks fire!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 7, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4069629
> 
> Chinook Haze, dry trimming day...


Nice!!!


----------



## thegambler (Jan 7, 2018)

"he only had a few packs of purple punch and mimosa when i saw them. the pp were $500 tho..."

Are you saying they were auctioning packs of this for up to $500 a pack? I bought the very last 4 packs of these and then they registered out of stock.......maybe i should grow some out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2018)

Holy shit, Jelly Pie just sold at the reserve price!
And someone picked up a pack of copper chem for $52.

Not bad...


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 7, 2018)

Any of yall grabbed the Barn Burner yet? Any pics in the near future?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 7, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Any of yall grabbed the Barn Burner yet? Any pics in the near future?


I have 2 packs.in the process of putting together a 96 bucket setup under 12 foot ceilings.20 x 30 setup.working out the interior details but I'll be running them,tomahawk,copper chem,and dynamite diesel all double packs soon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have 2 packs.in the process of putting together a 96 bucket setup under 12 foot ceilings.20 x 30 setup.working out the interior details but I'll be running them,tomahawk,copper chem,and dynamite diesel all double packs soon


I've got 2 packs of tomahawk arriving tomorrow! 
I'll probably start them in March for my outdoor grow.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Jan 8, 2018)

Cali cannon #1 
 

Cali cannon #2 



#2 , but they all have this type of stack. Love it 



#3 



Really excited to pop the rest of the pack. Even more I can't wait to smoke them. I think I've smoked a chem strain only a handful of times.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> (K)Night Rider is awesome and does not disappoint! Rich lemon and fuel and poooootent!


I will have a total of 9 packs of Knight Rider by Wed. I have heard nothing but good things about it. I know the history of the I95 and it is one bad ass flower for sure. Will be stocking up on it.

I can't wait for the testers... I wanna run the Fruity Pebbeles x Stardawg. That will definitely be a dandy!


----------



## llnknth (Jan 8, 2018)

i just ordered a pack of cookies and chem for $52 including shipping direct from greenpoint!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Very interested in Hickok Haze. How many did you finish - how long did they go - how do they smoke? Gracias.


two, around 75 days, they didn't stretch much, maybe a lot of stardawg in it? Very good smoke.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 8, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Is that the LVTK cross from Gu (boom town) or was it straight up LVTK?


cannaventure LTVK. It has leaf cupping like the pic for boom town. Is that a trait?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 8, 2018)

llnknth said:


> i just ordered a pack of cookies and chem for $52 including shipping direct from greenpoint!


That's actually kind of irritating. When I ordered a lack it said it was the last pack for 107 th


jonsnow399 said:


> cannaventure LTVK. It has leaf cupping like the pic for boom town. Is that a trait?View attachment 4069849


That's pretty normal with leaves that are that frosty.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2018)

Just posted on another forum that my average cost per pack in over a year is $24.85! Be smart and pay attention to Gu's marketing schemes and check the site often and get very much world class genetics silly cheap. Sometimes when all I pay is shipping I even feel guilty. That passes quickly though.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just posted on another forum that my average cost per pack in over a year is $24.85! Be smart and pay attention to Gu's marketing schemes and check the site often and get very much world class genetics silly cheap. Sometimes when all I pay is shipping I even feel guilty. That passes quickly though.


I bought my first two packs from gps at regular price the other day and had enough points to get a pack of bandit breath for about 12$ including expedited shipping.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2018)

Just went 10 for 10 popping 6_ California Cannon's_ and 4 _Purple Mt Majesty_. Will throw in the flower tent in 3 weeks with my other_ PMM's, Mavericks's,Butch Cassidy_ and_ Moondance's. _Will sex the whole tent and thin out the 23 plants in there now.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 8, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> The pic for boomtown on greenpoints site is actually a LVTK according to the description... How many seeds you pop to get one that looks like that? Do they all look like that??


I had two one was shorter and bushier, one tall and lanky. Both had leaf cupping.


----------



## llnknth (Jan 8, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> cannaventure LTVK. It has leaf cupping like the pic for boom town. Is that a trait?View attachment 4069849


thats one sexy bitch


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 8, 2018)

I can see the cannaventure LVTK coming out like that.i have 1 now that is frosted the fuk up in very early flower.probably one of them packs people sleep on cause they give them away when u order from cannaventure.i have a pack of pure raspberry kush I doubt I'll ever pop.im pretty sure gu posted that pic after I said the plant was lanky and stretchy as shit.i think it is a CV lvtk.maybe the one he used for the boomtown cross.he never really says if he uses breeder clone only strains.who knows.i think on some.stuff maybe he pops a few seeds and picks the best female to x with his stardawg.notr sure


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2018)

I got (K)Night Rider as a freebie here at GPS. Germ those freebies!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I got (K)Night Rider as a freebie here at GPS. Germ those freebies!


Yeah you never know.i had a freebie Pakistan valley way back in the day that turned out to be one of them 2 puffs to the moon kinda deals.that was back when I smoked and it was potent as fawk.i lost it in a security breach lol but it goes to show.i don' smoke anymore cause of my job.the tattoo industry has changed alot over the years and most of us have to stay sober on the job.some people can smoke all day but I've never been able to function on that level of coordination stoned.my wife has a shit load of issues so I grow for her.also the rush of sticking it to the man in a not friendly state makes it all worth it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah you never know.i had a freebie Pakistan valley way back in the day that turned out to be one of them 2 puffs to the moon kinda deals.that was back when I smoked and it was potent as fawk.i lost it in a security breach lol but it goes to show.i don' smoke anymore cause of my job.the tattoo industry has changed alot over the years and most of us have to stay sober on the job.some people can smoke all day but I've never been able to function on that level of coordination stoned.my wife has a shit load of issues so I grow for her.also the rush of sticking it to the man in a not friendly state makes it all worth it.


If I was ever going to run RDWC, you are the person I would ask for advice! 

PS: Zero tattoos on this fat boy. I don't like needles; never have...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> nice and *chunky*


Like stool?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just posted on another forum that my average cost per pack in over a year is $24.85! Be smart and pay attention to Gu's marketing schemes and check the site often and get very much world class genetics silly cheap. Sometimes when all I pay is shipping I even feel guilty. That passes quickly though.


I almost paid as much for shipping as I did for the beans in my last pack...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 8, 2018)

The Deputy @ day 28 of flower:


----------



## the gnome (Jan 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's the Deputy. She has now been retired
> I've been growing this cut, for the last 8 months and she must now make way to newer Greenpoint strains.View attachment 4069763 View attachment 4069764 View attachment 4069766


8mo's, yeah bud hehe....... she had a firm grip on our baker's bong 
I picked up 2 deputies at the thanxgiving sales when i realized out she had the b-banner sauce in her jeanz.
good friend adrift @icmag ran her and couldn't say nuff good things about her

EDITED:
lol.. we nearly posted about deputy dawg at the same time suthrngrwr.
3-4wks and that's gonna be 1 frostee canopy


----------



## the gnome (Jan 8, 2018)

crap! what a bitch! loooks like butch cassidy is gone 
it was in the discontinued pile,
in there, gone usually means looong gone 
she was on the grabit list with my reward nugz
I wanted to find a nice trainwreck pheno.
tell ya there's still hope,
who wants to bet Gu's has seedpaks laying here, there,
on top of this or under that........ in his seed vault they are----> EVERY FUGGIN WHERE


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 8, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Did they look like the pic aside from the cupping? Do you have pix?


No pix. they look similar.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 8, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That's actually kind of irritating. When I ordered a lack it said it was the last pack for 107


That is because it was in auction and you bought it while it was in auction always check the auctions lol. That's why there was only 1 pack left as he only auctions off one pack at a time


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 8, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> That is because it was in auction and you bought it while it was in auction always check the auctions lol. That's why there was only 1 pack left as he only auctions off one pack at a time


some true


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 8, 2018)

Snagged a good deal right here on the auction! Had to throw in yet "another", pack of Night Rider to the mix. Figured it is getting to the verge of distinction... A good strain like that doesn't stick around too long and I am stocking up while I can.

Night Rider... Raindance... AND Dreamcatcher... All for an amazing price of only $59.00... Gu~ hits the spot, EVERY TIME!!!


----------



## llnknth (Jan 8, 2018)

awesome bro!
hope every girl is a keeper


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jan 8, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Copper Chem F2
> View attachment 4069690 View attachment 4069691


How many days for her to finish?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 8, 2018)

I couldn't use my nuggets but a discount code did.
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Boom Town × 1 $47.77
Pig Whistle × 1 $37.77
*Subtotal:* $85.54
*Discount:* -$47.05
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Discount for Cash/Money Order:* -$3.85
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $40.29
Gotta Love it.will get nugz figured out


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 8, 2018)

what discount code?


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 8, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> How many days for her to finish?


No idea, I dropped a single seed as a germ test end of Oct or first of Nov, don't remember. Seed germed and I threw it directly in 12/12 in the rear, she has saw very little love. I'm guessing 3 more weeks. She did grow to 5 ft from seed in 12/12


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> No idea, I dropped a single seed as a germ test end of Oct or first of Nov, don't remember. Seed germed and I threw it directly in 12/12 in the rear, she has saw very little love. I'm guessing 3 more weeks. She did grow to 5 ft from seed in 12/12


holy fuck. maybe this is not the one for me with my limited head space.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 8, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> holy fuck. maybe this is not the one for me with my limited head space.


The Papa I used leaned heavily Sativa thin leaves etc, and was a monster, also the plant pictured was untopped


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> That is because it was in auction and you bought it while it was in auction always check the auctions lol. That's why there was only 1 pack left as he only auctions off one pack


You know, I thought I deleted that post. I definitely didn't mean to post it. It definitely wasn't in auction though. I didn't bid on it. I "added it to cart" and payed for it.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 9, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> You know, I thought I deleted that post. I definitely didn't mean to post it. It definitely wasn't in auction though. I didn't bid on it. I "added it to cart" and payed for it.


You add auction items to the cart the same as everything else


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 9, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> You know, I thought I deleted that post. I definitely didn't mean to post it. It definitely wasn't in auction though. I didn't bid on it. I "added it to cart" and payed for it.


 Yea man you add auction items to cart it's a reverse auction not a regular that is what happened and it was most def at auction


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 9, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I couldn't use my nuggets but a discount code did.
> *PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
> Boom Town × 1 $47.77
> Pig Whistle × 1 $37.77
> ...


What's the code now


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2018)

It was a OLD code I had not used yet.


----------



## rodawg (Jan 9, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> what discount code?


Use Insta for 10% off, I think its the only active code right now.


----------



## rodawg (Jan 9, 2018)

@Lurrabq and @Chunky Stool, please edit your posts and remove the address so our fam in non legal states remain safe. 

Lurrabq 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-393#post-13992421

Chunky Stool
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-338#post-13965014

Cheers fellas.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 9, 2018)

@sunni can help with that ^^^
Its likely too late for edits on the users end.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @sunni can help with that ^^^
> Its likely too late for edits on the users end.


Yeah I'd appreciate it. @sunni any help here?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

rodawg said:


> @Lurrabq and @Chunky Stool, please edit your posts and remove the address so our fam in non legal states remain safe.
> 
> Lurrabq
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-393#post-13992421
> ...


Oh shit! My bad...  
I'll fix it ASAP.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 9, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Yeah I'd appreciate it. @sunni any help here?


Sorry guys, I can't edit or delete it.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry guys, I can't edit or delete it.


All good. Mod's will get it straightened out. We're just being overly cautious. It is honestly a joke that growing a plant can get you into so much legal trouble.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 9, 2018)

rodawg said:


> @Lurrabq and @Chunky Stool, please edit your posts and remove the address so our fam in non legal states remain safe.
> 
> Lurrabq
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-393#post-13992421
> ...


I had mentioned this a couple of days ago. I really hope mods take care of it. Got a ton of boxes in the mail the other day and my post man is a deputy as well as a USPS worker. All he had to do was Google that and it lead straight to this very same thread with photos that would likely be familiar to him and options for leads if he pursued them.

Nothing else on that Google search shower that Address. That is why Gu emails us this address, it is supposed to be kept on the DL.


----------



## rodawg (Jan 9, 2018)

@sunni heres another, https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-392#post-13992118



psychadelibud said:


> I had mentioned this a couple of days ago. I really hope mods take care of it. Got a ton of boxes in the mail the other day and my post man is a deputy as well as a USPS worker. All he had to do was Google that and it lead straight to this very same thread with photos that would likely be familiar to him and options for leads if he pursued them.
> 
> Nothing else on that Google search shower that Address. That is why Gu emails us this address, it is supposed to be kept on the DL.


I hear ya, so far only getting one hit from google, if the mods remove them we'll be good.


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2018)

Taken care of...


----------



## typoerror (Jan 9, 2018)

A few lowers from a couple cookies-n-chem. The frost is real. Brrr brrr


----------



## BIGNUTS (Jan 9, 2018)

Finally after getting their loggin bug fixed. I got what i was wanting for only $5.56 shipping. Thanks GPS! All the Great deals and What a great business to deal with. now I going to go and jump for joy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 9, 2018)

BIGNUTS said:


> Finally after getting their loggin bug fixed. I got what i was wanting for only $5.56 shipping. Thanks GPS! All the Great deals and What a great business to deal with. now I going to go and jump for joy.


YeeeeeHawwww! Get er' done!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> A few lowers from a couple cookies-n-chem. The frost is real. Brrr brrr
> View attachment 4070476 View attachment 4070477 View attachment 4070478


@typoerror .... How many packs of the CnC did you run to get her and how many girls did you get out of it compared to males?

Were they all pretty stable?

Sure is a sexy gal... Bet she smells good beneath the skirt


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> A few lowers from a couple cookies-n-chem. The frost is real. Brrr brrr


The buzz is real too, strong herb


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> A few lowers from a couple cookies-n-chem. The frost is real. Brrr brrr
> View attachment 4070476 View attachment 4070477 View attachment 4070478


Nice resin curl.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 9, 2018)

pretty severe penalty when trying to log on...didnt realize i was being naughty? yeah just a glitch & all will be good soon


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jan 9, 2018)

greencropper said:


> pretty severe penalty when trying to log on...didnt realize i was being naughty? yeah just a glitch & all will be good soon
> View attachment 4070596


Same here. Was shocked to see th bandit breath going for that cheap, so when I went to purchase them I quickly found out why. Locked out for the same amount of time


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 9, 2018)

I can't stop grabbing seeds. Figured my nuggets out and why not use them on these two powerhouses.
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Golden Nugget × 1 $37.77
Full Moon Fever × 1 $52.77
*Subtotal:* $90.54
*Discount:* -$90.54
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $5.65


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea man you add auction items to cart it's a reverse auction not a regular that is what happened and it was most def at auction


Even if that's the case mine wasn't definitely not the last pack. But it's like I said, I actually thought that I'd deleted that of that post. I thought it through and realized I might not have fully understood what was going on there.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 9, 2018)

Got my Cookies n chem hang drying, but can concur very strong herb, aswell buzz.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 9, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Even if that's the case mine wasn't definitely not the last pack.


He only puts one pack into auction at a time so that say 10 people can't buy a pack at the same time for the heavily discounted price.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> He only puts one pack into auction at a time so that say 10 people can't buy a pack at the same time for the heavily discounted price.



It's starting to make sense now.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 9, 2018)

One or two people was buying everything when they got down in price. Listing one at a time prevents that as well.



psychadelibud said:


> @typoerror .... How many packs of the CnC did you run to get her and how many girls did you get out of it compared to males?
> 
> Were they all pretty stable?
> 
> Sure is a sexy gal... Bet she smells good beneath the skirt


Things were kind of wonky with these. I popped a pack and had problems. Weird problems I couldn't explain. They popped fine. They would grow fine for a week then they wouldn't have roots and the leaves got weird. Lost about half the pack. Bought a second pack and the same thing happened. When I was putting them in soil I found the problem. Earwigs made their way into the humidity dome and were eating them. I remedied the situation and ended up with 5 females.

They were all very stable.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 9, 2018)

Not much luck on the purple badlands pack.only ended with two females out of 8 and lost three being my fault. but the (two)are definitely definitely keepers.
This one showed itself off three weeks cure, n boi! She made an entrance, very difficult making a decision(berry/ fuel)??.
wish I had more grow space.

There' some purple in there..??


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> One or two people was buying everything when they got down in price. Listing one at a time prevents that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the same thing happen to plants I was air layering outside.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 9, 2018)

I gotta say that GPS are great to deal with. I had an issue where I bought a pack of Jelly Pie and they never made it to me due to the shipper. I waited a while before contacting Gu cause of Christmas. I fired him off an email this past Friday, and he responded within a few minutes telling me that he would take are if it monday if I didn't get any other updates from the shipper.

No questions asked, no blame, no arguing, no stringing me along and no bullshit. He just took care of it.

@Gu~ keep it up. You and your crew are top notch!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 9, 2018)

Impressed with the growth and vigor of this gunslinger.I got this pack on a whim cause i needed to meet the total quota for black Friday.The smell on all of these plants is Good shit.Got 5 girls out of 9 seeds.ants ate 1 of my sprouts and i dropped the other.probably both boys so served them right.Anyway cant wait till these start throwing more hair.


Also this Ghost OG is my favorite out of the whole pack.there really all pretty good but this one is stacked and frosty as shit with still a month and a half left. I turned on the CO2 tonight at 1000ppm.I started to get a little tip burn and didn't want to drop the PPM of the reservoir so im gonna force these bitches to eat and get fat.I had to move some shit around to get the lights up a little more so i dont care if they go crazy.Fuck it.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Impressed with the growth and vigor of this gunslinger.I got this pack on a whim cause i needed to meet the total quota for black Friday.The smell on all of these plants is Good shit.Got 5 girls out of 9 seeds.ants ate 1 of my sprouts and i dropped the other.probably both boys so served them right.Anyway cant wait till these start throwing more hair.
> View attachment 4070727
> 
> Also this Ghost OG is my favorite out of the whole pack.there really all pretty good but this one is stacked and frosty as shit with still a month and a half left. I turned on the CO2 tonight at 1000ppm.I started to get a little tip burn and didn't want to drop the PPM of the reservoir so im gonna force these bitches to eat and get fat.I had to move some shit around to get the lights up a little more so i dont care if they go crazy.Fuck it.
> ...


I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how that comes now that I have three packs of that true ghost in the mail.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 9, 2018)

With


SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how that comes now that I have three packs of that true ghost in the mail.


 3 packs you will definitly find one you love.I got 1 in 5 that i really like alot.All the rest look really good and are nice and frosty and look good but this number 8 really grew up nice with lots of bud sites.Not just stretchy but stacked all the way up with branches that are stout not lanky.I am sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> With
> 
> 3 packs you will definitly find one you love.I got 1 in 5 that i really like alot.All the rest look really good and are nice and frosty and look good but this number 8 really grew up nice with lots of bud sites.Not just stretchy but stacked all the way up with branches that are stout not lanky.I am sure you will enjoy them.


I'm planning on getting the results tested and using them for a breeding project. It's mostly just in the conceptual phase for now but I have big plans.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 9, 2018)

the bottom of the Ghost coming out of 11 gallon buckets.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> With
> 
> 3 packs you will definitly find one you love.I got 1 in 5 that i really like alot.All the rest look really good and are nice and frosty and look good but this number 8 really grew up nice with lots of bud sites.Not just stretchy but stacked all the way up with branches that are stout not lanky.I am sure you will enjoy them.


It's assuring to hear that you had such positive results with such a small sample size. I have a pack of them also but I doubt I will give them the justice the you are. Very nice!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 9, 2018)

The Deputy on day 41. Strong citrus cleaner and funk coming from this one.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 10, 2018)

Big, frosty stacks of funky smelling buds on this Raindance(c.b.s.p.).


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 10, 2018)

golden nugget smells of sour green apples n newborn baby runny poop. 
 
she surprised, growing in green house, so she's getting another shot,I'll be light feeding this time round, feel the Dawgs preference is light beer n looks after his carbs.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 10, 2018)

Copper chem for 15.04 shipped, whee!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 10, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> golden nugget smells of sour green apples n newborn baby runny poop.
> View attachment 4070887
> she surprised, growing in green house, so she's getting another shot,I'll be light feeding this time round, feel the Dawgs preference is light beer n looks after his carbs.


Id be hard pressed for a buz to smoke something that smelled like baby shit


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> golden nugget smells of sour green apples n newborn baby runny poop.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Id be hard pressed for a buz to smoke something that smelled like baby shit


You'l be wrong not to hit that poop heisengrow, looks like you got a lot o' work on your hands on the daily,


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 10, 2018)

Golden nuggets basically work like Bodhi's buy two get one free, only better because you can split up the bonus however you want and there are the extra bonuses, birthday, signup, over $150 order and new year bonuses. I think that the nuggets along with the reverse auctions are marketing genius and makes GP the best seedbank format on the net.


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 10, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> golden nugget smells of sour green apples n newborn baby runny poop.
> View attachment 4070887
> she surprised, growing in green house, so she's getting another shot,I'll be light feeding this time round, feel the Dawgs preference is light beer n looks after his carbs.


Looks killer already have 8packs of different seeds but the golden goat is for sure my next victim. Just got a pack of Chinook, and Night Rider.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Id be hard pressed for a buz to smoke something that smelled like baby shit


It's an acquired taste! The palate must be trained.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 10, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Golden nuggets basically work like Bodhi's buy two get one free, only better because you can split up the bonus however you want and there are the extra bonuses, birthday, signup, over $150 order and new year bonuses. I think that the nuggets along with the reverse auctions are marketing genius and makes GP the best seedbank format on the net.


gpS-MART


----------



## rodawg (Jan 10, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Golden nuggets basically work like Bodhi's buy two get one free, only better because you can split up the bonus however you want and there are the extra bonuses, birthday, signup, over $150 order and new year bonuses. I think that the nuggets along with the reverse auctions are marketing genius and makes GP the best seedbank format on the net.


I seriously don't know how Gu~ is making money by giving it away, I snagged 23 packs for $480 after the BF 55% and 10% off cash deal. Check my nugs and have $480 worth .
Makes no sense why any of his gear is still in inventory and not sold out by now is beyond me.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 10, 2018)

rodawg said:


> I seriously don't know how Gu~ is making money by giving it away, I snagged 23 packs for $480 after the BF 55% and 10% off cash deal. Check my nugs and have $480 worth .
> Makes no sense why any of his gear is still in inventory and not sold out by now is beyond me.


Do you know how many seeds you can pull off a full grown pollinated plant lol.He also uses a machine to sort them.


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 10, 2018)

A warehouse of plants with enough seeds to make meer peasants like me happy with his deals, I for one am happy for the genetics the prices and everything Gu~ is really running a great company. Truely doing the lords work


----------



## rodawg (Jan 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Do you know how many seeds you can pull off a full grown pollinated plant lol.He also uses a machine to sort them.


Sure, hundreds if not thousands of beans which I get, but still hes giving it away for next to nothing which I'm all for


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> We may have a security issue here on the thread.Some guy named SeanMars520 hitting me and another member up offering up a free light if we left reviews for it.I guess he followed me here and made references to this thread.Asking me for my email address and phone number.Besides the fact i would never have shit mailed to my house It just seemed kind of sketchy.If any of you others get this message i would be careful.It could be someone who was causing problems here a few days ago and its funny cause they are using 2 different accounts and they just created the accounts the other day,Maybe admins can check the IP and see if it is they are the same people.


Name is actually sean520-mars didn't add the @ as I didn't want to call him into the thread. His profile page claims he is with the mars hydro led company who knows if this is true though


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Name is actually sean520-mars didn't add the @ as I didn't want to call him into the thread. His profile page claims he is with the mars hydro led company who knows if this is true though


Mars is garbage anyways. Probably saw your LED posts @Heisengrow


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 10, 2018)

rodawg said:


> I seriously don't know how Gu~ is making money by giving it away,
> .


Building a large loyal customer base. You would be hard pressed to find one person that dislikes his beans/service. Gu~ has the marketing figured out


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> gpS-MART


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 10, 2018)

I just fired my web guy and his team. Time for some new blood to fix these bugs.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I just fired my web guy and his team. Time for some new blood to fix these bugs.


business is business


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jan 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hello, everyone. I've been following this thread for some time, which greatly influenced me into purchasing some Greenpoint gear. I've had nothing but great experiences with Greenpoint, in terms of quality and service. Have made purchases with both, cash and cc, and every time, it has gone without issue. I actually preferred sending money order above all else, after the first time that I did. Anyway, I am mainly here to follow along with other people's grows and reviews of the gear. Happy to share pictures from my modest grow. I hope they are well received.. Currently, I am running 3ea of The Deputy and 1ea of Cookies n Chem. 4 plants in a 3 x 3 tent, under a full spectrum LED, soil grown. Day 25 for them all. Pictured here is The Deputy (Bruce Banner #3 x Stardawg) View attachment 4062835


Curious to a report on the deputy when its done


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 10, 2018)

morgwar said:


> A while back greenpoint sold some symbiotic, purple starburst. I bought em for the hell of it but don't see any grows or news on the strain.
> I'm probably never gonna run em but kinda curious if they lived up to the hype.


The MIMOSA lived up to the hype I grew out 2 of them 1 was super frosty and the other was more purpleish both have a clementine taste, I cloned the frostier one.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 10, 2018)

Raindance(Colorado Big Seed Project) yielded some huge, frosty buds. This pheno smells like death. The plants were monsters. I had to help cutting off the top as they kept growing into the lights. I imagine these could have easily reached over 8' and yielded even bigger.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 10, 2018)

We are really riding the struggle bus. Our first order went through no issues.

Then we used all points to buy Jelly. It charged the nuggets, and eventually failed. And with the remaining nuggets, we tried to do it again. This time we were charged 500 more nuggets then the actual price of the item. And again it failed.

Has anyone else experienced this issue? For troubleshooting. We are in contact with support. Just asking the forum.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah my points got messed up a couple times but Gu~ fixed it.. Don't worry he's got you covered.. 
New system has some bugs to be worked out...


----------



## frosty420 (Jan 10, 2018)

Could anyone give me an idea as to how bad the chem crosses here are going to stink? 
I have California cannon, Pioneer Kush, and Cookies n Chem. I grow OD and am concerned with smell. I am running 100 gallon smart pots. so bigger plants. a house is about 200 yards from the spot.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Golden nuggets basically work like Bodhi's buy two get one free, only better because you can split up the bonus however you want and there are the extra bonuses, birthday, signup, over $150 order and new year bonuses. I think that the nuggets along with the reverse auctions are marketing genius and makes GP the best seedbank format on the net.


Dilly dilly


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 10, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Dilly dilly


Dilly dilly


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 10, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Dilly dilly





Giggsy70 said:


> Dilly dilly


BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! BAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 10, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> Could anyone give me an idea as to how bad the chem crosses here are going to stink?
> I have California cannon, Pioneer Kush, and Cookies n Chem. I grow OD and am concerned with smell. I am running 100 gallon smart pots. so bigger plants. a house is about 200 yards from the spot.


I haven't had a terrible time controlling the snell of the cookies n chem. Wer definitely maxed out our space with these too.. with a 2.5-3 month veg, they're now a week away from chop. We just have a 6"can fan&filter on our small tent. Cant wait to get these in a bigger tent to see how big we can actually get them! The nugs are so big they're falling all over themselves, and super frosty to boot. Nice job, Gu~. Will be back for a run of Tomahawk, but still upset I missed out on Ace High! GPS is legit.. just curious to see the heild potential with this one; you can tell we were a bit restricted with space this go-around!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 10, 2018)

Cookies n Chem on day 42.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2018)

It depends if they're happy plants, happy plants don't stink. I read it on RIU, so it's got to be true.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2018)

My happy plants stink sometimes!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It depends if they're happy plants, happy plants don't stink. I read it on RIU, so it's got to be true.


Mine are very angry.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My happy plants stink sometimes!


I have pretty unhappy plants, because mine always seem to stink.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It depends if they're happy plants, happy plants don't stink. I read it on RIU, so it's got to be true.


Scratches me head...............
Gu~s gear must be very unhappy


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 10, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Scratches me head...............
> Gu~s gear must be very unhappy


Old RIU joke.


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 10, 2018)

So I got some seeds soaking.

4 - jelly pie
4 - butch cassidy
4 - purple mountain majesty
3 - gun slinger

Probably gonna throw some more to soak, looking for as many girls possible, would be happy with 50/50 female to male ratio


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 10, 2018)

Are the gunslingers discontinued? I got a pack and debating on popping it, I'd like to make some seeds though if they're never gonna be available again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Id be hard pressed for a buz to smoke something that smelled like baby shit


I feel the same way about cat piss & body odor, but apparently it's all the rage...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 10, 2018)

A little Moondance in veg. Only 8" and already putting out a very pleasant scent


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Scratches me head...............
> Gu~s gear must be very unhappy


It's true that unhappy plants sink *more* -- and tend to herm if you don't pay attention.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 10, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> A little Moondance in veg. Only 8" and already putting out a very pleasant scent
> View attachment 4071155


Nice. Showing them fat ripply GSC leaves.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 10, 2018)

#9 CV Ghost OG getting that leaf cupping.the only one out of them all doing it.This plant is pretty just not a good yielder.nodes are far apart.She will probably be the most photogenic not necessarily qualified to be a keeper.still have 6 weeks left maybe 5.around valentines day will be 8 weeks total.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I just fired my web guy and his team. Time for some new blood to fix these bugs.


Great news! 
The web site could use an overhaul.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 10, 2018)

Sexed the Jelly's and Lucky 7's. 
4 to 7 female to male, Lucky 7's
6 to 5 female to male, Jelly Pie 

I wasn't so lucky with the L7's male count


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I feel the same way about cat piss & body odor, but apparently it's all the rage...


couldn't agree on the cat piss more. i don't see the appeal at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

WOW 
GU is rocking the auction today! Variety is outstanding!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> couldn't agree on the cat piss more. i don't see the appeal at all.


Cat piss smell is one of those odors that make me angry. It reminds me of cat spray.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 11, 2018)

Just waiting on Tomahawk!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Bubbashine said:


> Just waiting on Tomahawk!
> 
> View attachment 4071271


FYI: Tomahawk flower time on the web site was incorrect when it said 50-60 days. It is actually 70-80 days and has been updated.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

hell yea 3 pages of auction sales man im going to be divorced by the end of the day hahaha

he even has the fem seeds at auction @HydroRed raspberry kush is there


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI: Tomahawk flower time on the web site was incorrect when it said 50-60 days. It is actually 70-80 days and has been updated.


Thanks!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

my last post is above the auctions lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> my last post is above the auctions lol


You're famous!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 11, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Bring back full moon fever to auction!
> 
> I failed to get any....


Full Moon Fever is back on the auction block!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Full Moon Fever is back on the auction block!


I added a bunch of strains to my wish list today. 
And I've already got 3 packs on the way. 

I might be addicted...


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 11, 2018)

OMG that's it @Gu~ finally lost it,i just about s#%* when i went to GPS page this morning.Musttttt resist buying more!! Hey wait ?? don't i have some nuggets


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> OMG that's it @Gu~ finally lost it,i just about s#%* when i went to GPS page this morning.Musttttt resist buying more!! Hey wait ?? don't i have some nuggets


Are there any active coupons right now? Nuggets won't cover what I want to buy...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

@Gu~ some of the auction strains with active timers show zero in stock. What's up with that?


----------



## rodawg (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any active coupons right now? Nuggets won't cover what I want to buy...


Only Insta for 10% off, but I don't believe it would work with nuggets since you can't stack coupons.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ some of the auction strains with active timers show zero in stock. What's up with that?


cause they got snipped by me


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4071276 my last post is above the auctions lol


LOL just saw that!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> cause they got snipped by me


yeah I was bummed when the auction was still running but the strain wasn't in stock. would have been a great deal at 37...... I got as far as hitting checkout and then the cart apologized to me lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI: Tomahawk flower time on the web site was incorrect when it said 50-60 days. It is actually 70-80 days and has been updated.


70 to 80 seems too long to me.
I bet their done in 63 to 70 days. That's been my experience with crosses of both parents


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> cause they got snipped by me


Was that you? 
Someone loaded up on most of the ones I was watching! 
It's all good though. I finally got Jelly Pie -- for $16 out the door!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> yeah I was bummed when the auction was still running but the strain wasn't in stock. would have been a great deal at 37...... I got as far as hitting checkout and then the cart apologized to me lol


I *really* want Half & Half but someone sniped it from my cart. 

Grr


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> 70 to 80 seems too long to me.
> I bet their done in 63 to 70 days. That's been my experience with crosses of both parents


I asked a buddy who grew GG#4 last year and he said 70 days is about right, so we are in the same ballpark for sure.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 11, 2018)

Don't make fun of my gangly gal guys. Pap loves her even though she has some burnt tips. Hickok Haze at day 32.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was that you?
> Someone loaded up on most of the ones I was watching!
> It's all good though. I finally got Jelly Pie -- for $16 out the door!


I picked up sundance kid, bandit breath and cvs lvtk.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 11, 2018)

Even though it's the GPS thread, I'll throw up a shot of Triple Nova from Cannaventure.

Do not sleep on these. Get em today


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I *really* want Half & Half but someone sniped it from my cart.
> 
> Grr


its back on auction


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (Jan 11, 2018)

oh dear god must resist auctions


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 11, 2018)

I think I may have a small addiction to seed auctions.. I can't seem to stop.. It's always just one more!! Gotta use my nuggets which makes more nuggets.. One more won't hurt.. but which one?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I think I may have a small addiction to seed auctions.. I can't seem to stop.. It's always just one more!! Gotta use my nuggets which makes more nuggets.. One more won't hurt.. but which one?


Feel ya bro. I feel like it is groundhog day and I am ordering almost every other day. Seed vault/fridge is filling up


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 11, 2018)

To the sneaky, shifty, sly, slippery bean nabber that sniped my Purple Badlands from my cart.......!!!
I mean that with all the kindness in the world.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 11, 2018)

Im.pretty much done seed buying now.gonna wait and see what happens with the tester drop.also waiting for for something with the white in it.i got way to many packs to run as it its.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 11, 2018)

Yall must still be asleep,I finally got something


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> To the sneaky, shifty, sly, slippery bean nabber that sniped my Purple Badlands from my cart.......!!!
> I mean that with all the kindness in the world.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

What a nice thing to see when I finally get a minute to check out the auctions. Thanks @Gu~ 
Just snapped up Pure Raspberry Kush and Blizzard Bush. Got the PRK's with my nuggets 
We'll see what around still when I get back home.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 11, 2018)

does life get any better than this for a bean glutton with these auctions?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 11, 2018)

Must walk away... 

Gotta run to the post office anyway to pay for the beans I ordered this morning...


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 11, 2018)

That was fun
Had bodega bubblegum and dreamcatcher both got swiped lol
Scored skydweller im happy


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> does life get any better than this for a bean glutton with these auctions?


Finding it very hard not to spend money with these auctions, keeping the powder dry for when there is a better offer.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 11, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Finding it very hard not to spend money with these auctions, keeping the powder dry for when there is a better offer.


I'm in a hotel with no car to send payments lol. Gonna look for a car today. I wonder if he will mail to a hotel haha. May have to wait until I have some paychecks coming in.


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 11, 2018)

Dude I'm at 9 packs and counting this guy knows how to market his seeds. just grabbed hibernate for 27$


----------



## organitron (Jan 11, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> To the sneaky, shifty, sly, slippery bean nabber that sniped my Purple Badlands from my cart.......!!!
> I mean that with all the kindness in the world.


It was probably the KY jelly bandit!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Holy fuckAshizzle! What have I woke up to??? A 3 page auction... Gu~.............

I have spent over $800 in the last week on beans... I will be sitting here stacked on beans, with no electric, no water, no food, no heat, no wife.... No nothing!

Fuck it. Omw to town to reload the debit card....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

organitron said:


> It was probably the KY jelly bandit!


Haha... You calling me out bro? Yeah... You guys better watch it. Psych has awoken!


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 11, 2018)

I need everyone to hold of on the PRK. Please


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2018)

greencropper said:


> does life get any better than this for a bean glutton with these auctions?


Yes. Here's how:

I was looking around the auctions to see what I could spend my nuggets on, when I get an e-mail on my other tab from Greenpoint. It says the Butch Cassidy that I'd sent payment for was unavailable to go out with the Hickok Haze from the '2018' promo. Asked if I wanted a replacement or refund.

I replied that either Cookies and Chem or Jelly Pie or refund, as the BC was in the discount bin @ $37.77 when I copped it...whatever they choose.

In less than ten minutes I get a reply, that finished by saying this:

This shipment includes the following items:

*Item #* *Description* *Qty*
GPS-3-A2 Hickok Haze 1
Discount for Cash/Money Order 1
GPS-1-D2 Cookies N Chem 2
GPS-1-C2 Jelly Pie 2


*Thank you for your business and we look forward to serving you in the future!*

How I feel about this:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2018)

Oh...and then I spent my nuggets on a pack of Cackleberry, only owing shipping.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

organitron said:


> It was probably the KY jelly bandit!


Hah... I get it now. At one time I was sniping every ones jelly pies. And I am from Ky.... But...

I believe I get your point now. Lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yes. Here's how:
> 
> I was looking around the auctions to see what I could spend my nuggets on, when I get an e-mail on my other tab from Greenpoint. It says the Butch Cassidy that I'd sent payment for was unavailable to go out with the Hickok Haze from the '2018' promo. Asked if I wanted a replacement or refund.
> 
> ...


Score. I'd be smiling too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Score. I'd be smiling too.


Way way beyond and above good customer service. Just dumbstruck here, Red.


----------



## organitron (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hah... I get it now. At one time I was sniping every ones jelly pies. And I am from Ky.... But...
> 
> I believe I get your point now. Lol.


Hah, I just couldnt resist!


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 11, 2018)

Got my Purple Badlands for less than $10. Im a happy camper. How can I resist after @typoerror showcased them as well as he did?


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 11, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I wonder if I can buy a bunch of different strains today and send the payment in for however many orders I place but combine the shipping?


Yes you can


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 11, 2018)

Here is 1/3 of my purple badland, just put up for cure.....


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> What a nice thing to see when I finally get a minute to check out the auctions. Thanks @Gu~
> Just snapped up Pure Raspberry Kush and Blizzard Bush. Got the PRK's with my nuggets
> We'll see what around still when I get back home.


glad to hear you got your PRK


----------



## Howard Burn (Jan 11, 2018)

And the surprise greenpoint seeds rolling papers made me more excited than the seeds .... gotta give it to GPS in marketing, 15 mins could get you 15 years of beans!


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey guys, I haven't used the Gold Nuggets before. If I redeem my Nuggets does it use up all of them or just how much the order is for? I'm assuming the latter, but I'm just double checking. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 11, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys, I haven't used the Gold Nuggets before. If I redeem my Nuggets does it use up all of them or just how much the order is for? I'm assuming the latter, but I'm just double checking. Thanks for any help.


It will use them all I believe. If you want $150 in beans best to use the $150 coupon and not one of the higher ones because it doesn't save the extra you spend, it uses the amount you enter.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 11, 2018)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> It will use them all I believe. If you want $150 in beans best to use the $150 coupon and not one of the higher ones because it doesn't save the extra you spend, it uses the amount you enter.


Right on, thanks for the info. So picking up single packs during the auctions is probably not the most productive way to use them. No worries. I'm not in a hurry to spend them.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Hey guys, I haven't used the Gold Nuggets before. If I redeem my Nuggets does it use up all of them or just how much the order is for? I'm assuming the latter, but I'm just double checking. Thanks for any help.


it only takes the amount needed it absolutely does not use them all itll just subtract the balance owed


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I wonder if I can buy a bunch of different strains today and send the payment in for however many orders I place but combine the shipping?


just pay the extra shipping we are practically robbing gu at these prices anyway


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> it only takes the amount needed it absolutely does not use them all itll just subtract the balance owed


Super rad! Thanks evergreen!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> glad to hear you got your PRK


Thanks, I already had a pack, but to see the fems hit auction again I said fug it and bought another lol




nxsov180db said:


> I wonder if I can buy a bunch of different strains today and send the payment in for however many orders I place but combine the shipping?


You can mail in the payments for multiple orders at one time, but he wont combine the shipping on the seperate orders. Honestly, at these prices I just pay the seperate shipping.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 11, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right on, thanks for the info. So picking up single packs during the auctions is probably not the most productive way to use them. No worries. I'm not in a hurry to spend them.


I had just over $42 worth of nuggets and watched the auction until I found a single pack that I wanted hit $42. Used my nuggets and only paid shipping. $5 and some change for a pack of Boom Town. Worked well for me!


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 11, 2018)

70 grams of goodness, PB goodness, that is


----------



## genuity (Jan 11, 2018)

Some of that ol'school fire....
Venom og x monster cookies 
 
Pulling for a female.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> And the surprise greenpoint seeds rolling papers made me more excited than the seeds .... gotta give it to GPS in marketing, 15 mins could get you 15 years of beans!
> 
> View attachment 4071425


i now have about 10-12 packs of those papers wont be buying any anytime soon haha


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i now have about 10-12 packs of those papers wont be buying any anytime soon haha


Damn, Im about 12 packs deep in the last 5 weeks and I still dont have any


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Damn, Im about 12 packs deep in the last 5 weeks and I still dont have any


damn i thought they were with every order. thats how its been for me anyway maybe they only get sent out over a certain price? or maybe its luck of the draw


----------



## higher self (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally picked up Raindance & for shipping cost only


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Someone just got down with the DVG Humble Pie @ $37. I almost got it myself at that price but got cart sniped.
Probably best since I need more seeds like I need another hole in my head.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Someone just got down with the DVG Humble Pie @ $37. I almost got it myself at that price but got cart sniped.
> Probably best since I need more seeds like I need another hole in my head.


And speaking of getting down with Humble Pie........how 'bout a break from bean bidness successes to _*kick some a$$ *with the Pie?_

"Chicago Green, talkin' 'bout Red Lebanese
A dirty room and a silver coke spoon
Give me my release, come on
Black Nepalese, it's got you weak in your knees
Seeds and dust that you got bust on
You know it's hard to believe
30 days in the hole
30 days in the hole
30 days in the hole
That's what they give you
30 days in the hole
Newcastle Brown, I'm tellin' you, it can sure smack you down
Take a greasy whore and a rollin' dance floor
It's got your head spinnin' round
If you live on the road, well there's a new highway code
You take the urban noise with some Durban poison
It's gonna lessen your load"


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And speaking of getting down with Humble Pie........how 'bout a break from bean bidness successes to _*kick some a$$ *with the Pie?_
> 
> "Chicago Green, talkin' 'bout Red Lebanese
> A dirty room and a silver coke spoon
> ...


I dig humble pie bro- check out "black coffee"& live at the filmore


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

sweet Snakeoil for $37 nice. I can't wait to hit Deathstar and Deathstar gas with it


----------



## typoerror (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm shaking my fist I'm so mad! Both of them!

WHO DO I GOTTA FUCK TOP GET FULL MOON FEVER AT AUCTION?!?!

oh looky there, my quartz banger is ready.

*takes a dab of diamonds made up of purple badlands + chem dd x rhs + chem dd x pbog*

On to the next round. Happy sniping....


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 11, 2018)

We are having a couple issues with GPS. It looks like the payment was routed through china, and the bill was more then the total on GPS. Contacted GU before disputing the charge on our CC statement.

Payofix = You do not fix anything and we do not like you... (Telling us we need to contact the CC to release the hold, CC Co. saying there are no holds to release...)

We feel like we're being a bit obnoxious, but each time we try to use all points the purchase fails. GU has been good to respond. Confident the issue will resolve.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 11, 2018)

Finally got Purple Badlands for $37... Took all friken day but now I'm done.. Got 20 packs to play with, that will easily take the rest of my life.. Or I can buy more!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2018)

A little 6" Blizzard Bush topped once and just kicking into some new growth. Already putting off a pleasant fumes.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

well I guess my trigger finger was a tad early, thought I got Bodega for 37 but it seems it was 42. Oh well it was only for the price of shipping anyway. I'm just happy I finally got it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> A little 6" Blizzard Bush topped once and just kicking into some new growth. Already putting off a pleasant fumes.View attachment 4071470


I added that one to the list today before they disappear. Im curious to see what you get from it as I havent seen much on them as for grows.


----------



## higher self (Jan 11, 2018)

Ok so I had a few more nugs to spend & got Blizzard Bush so 2 packs for $15 thanks Gu. I can redeem myself for my shitty germination issues!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Looks like I am ready to pop my first pack of GPS seeds. My current run that will be flowering in a week and a half will consist of skva chem 91, Corey stardawg, gg4, Headbanger and 413 chem... All clone only cuts.

Now as you can see, its all chem and funk, not really anything "sweet" in the mix.. My wife wants me to run something more appealing to her taste buds (sweeter) but she is a heavy smoker and needs something with a kick too. Hmm wondering if you guys can help me choose one?

You name it? I have almost every pack he has on hos site, so you name the strain and I will decide.

I was thinking either cackleberry, jelly pie or purple outlaw? But idk. I do know I wanna pop them within the next couple of hours though.

I also have humble pie on the table as well...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I added that one to the list today before they disappear. Im curious to see what you get from it as I havent seen much on them as for grows.


I have a couple of Blizzard Bushes ad well. One of the first things I purchased from Gu back a couple months ago... 

Idk but those photos of that Blizzard really really appeal to my likings.. Beautiful buds with huge calayxes!


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2018)

Shaq candy


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2018)

Dreamcatcher


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well I guess my trigger finger was a tad early, thought I got Bodega for 37 but it seems it was 42. Oh well it was only for the price of shipping anyway. I'm just happy I finally got it.


I got me one of those as well


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Finally got Purple Badlands for $37... Took all friken day but now I'm done.. Got 20 packs to play with, that will easily take the rest of my life.. Or I can buy more!


Or just grow more lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We are having a couple issues with GPS. It looks like the payment was routed through china, and the bill was more then the total on GPS. Contacted GU before disputing the charge on our CC statement.
> 
> Payofix = You do not fix anything and we do not like you... (Telling us we need to contact the CC to release the hold, CC Co. saying there are no holds to release...)
> 
> We feel like we're being a bit obnoxious, but each time we try to use all points the purchase fails. GU has been good to respond. Confident the issue will resolve.


Don't dispute it with your company that's what gets seedbanks closed. You've had this problem multiple times same as many other just send cash end of problem


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 11, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We are having a couple issues with GPS. It looks like the payment was routed through china, and the bill was more then the total on GPS. Contacted GU before disputing the charge on our CC statement.
> 
> Payofix = You do not fix anything and we do not like you... (Telling us we need to contact the CC to release the hold, CC Co. saying there are no holds to release...)
> 
> We feel like we're being a bit obnoxious, but each time we try to use all points the purchase fails. GU has been good to respond. Confident the issue will resolve.


I got a notice from payofix that it might be 2-5 more or something. International charge. So if its that ita normal
Got a call from the bank fraud dept. But should be all set now.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yep cash is king again...have to send out $25 to pay for the Bodega and the Dynamite diesel I just stole..


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

If you want to use CC then just go get a loadable card at wallyworld or somewhere. You are going to pay the $2 or 3 more to cover charges from international bank but no hassle from your bank.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Shaq candyView attachment 4071515





dandyrandy said:


> DreamcatcherView attachment 4071517


Dayum dandyrandy! Some nice purple fade on them ladies.
How's the smell coming from them?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

C'mon fellow GPS heads.. Help me pick something. Time is a ticking... Will be my first ever gps pop, ever.

I have it all just throw me some ideas for the wife...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

rocknratm said:


> I got a notice from payofix that it might be 2-5 more or something. International charge. So if its that ita normal
> Got a call from the bank fraud dept. But should be all set now.


Fuck Payofix...


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> C'mon fellow GPS heads.. Help me pick something. Time is a ticking... Will be my first ever gps pop, ever.
> 
> I have it all just throw me some ideas for the wife...


Go for the Purple Badlands my friend.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 11, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> C'mon fellow GPS heads.. Help me pick something. Time is a ticking... Will be my first ever gps pop, ever.
> 
> I have it all just throw me some ideas for the wife...


I have just about all of them, but if I was to choose 1 to drop it would probably be either Dynamite Diesel or Sundance kid


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

oh cookies n chem is also on the list


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 11, 2018)

someone take that copper chem before i do and break your heart.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like I am ready to pop my first pack of GPS seeds. My current run that will be flowering in a week and a half will consist of skva chem 91, Corey stardawg, gg4, Headbanger and 413 chem... All clone only cuts.
> 
> Now as you can see, its all chem and funk, not really anything "sweet" in the mix.. My wife wants me to run something more appealing to her taste buds (sweeter) but she is a heavy smoker and needs something with a kick too. Hmm wondering if you guys can help me choose one?
> 
> ...


Heads= Cackleberry Tails=Purple Outlaw. Win win


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> someone take that copper chem before i do and break your heart.


it's been sold for an hour


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

I have all his gear... She wants something sweet and tasty. Like I said I'm running all chem and funky smelling strains and need some sweet to tadd to the table for her.. She's not much on the Chemmy smell and taste. I have all his gear and some of DVG. 

So just throw me some ideas...

And yeah I tried getting Copper chem a minute ago. You add it to cart and it says "0 left not in stock" been trying for over 30 mins. But its still showing on the auction...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dayum dandyrandy! Some nice purple fade on them ladies.
> How's the smell coming from them?


Another week. The candy is fruit candy dead something. The dreamcatcher is a blueberry funk fart. Both seem to be winners.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

And it is not showing as sold out either but it is lol. Glitch.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

sweet than go with Citrus farmer or Bodega


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Heads= Cackleberry Tails=Purple Outlaw. Win win


This is good advice... Lol, never passed my mind about flipping the coin brother.

I hope the Purple Outlaw smells like I "think" it smells. From the description anyway. If it has that pink carnival cotton candy smell with an even note of armpits and body odor with it, you better believe that mother f'r will NEVER EVER leave my vicinity! 

That's one of my sought after smells. Serious as all get out too...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> sweet than go with Citrus farmer or Bodega


Already got those but another pack of bodega sounds good.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 11, 2018)

Texas Butter, Purple Outlaw, Copper Chem,OBS and Chem Cookies are the last I need from GPS at the moment, although that Copper Chem #11xRed Head Stranger on Strainly has me interested. I am going to grab some Hazeman gear @$40 a pack.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This is good advice... Lol, never passed my mind about flipping the coin brother.
> 
> I hope the Purple Outlaw smells like I "think" it smells. From the description anyway. If it has that pink carnival cotton candy smell with an even note of armpits and body odor with it, you better believe that mother f'r will NEVER EVER leave my vicinity!
> 
> That's one of my sought after smells. Serious as all get out too...


hmm maybe he should have called it Ride operator because thats exactly what those carnival workers smell like. lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> hmm maybe he should have called it Ride operator because thats exactly what those carnival workers smell like. lol


"Cotton Carnie"


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like I am ready to pop my first pack of GPS seeds. My current run that will be flowering in a week and a half will consist of skva chem 91, Corey stardawg, gg4, Headbanger and 413 chem... All clone only cuts.
> 
> Now as you can see, its all chem and funk, not really anything "sweet" in the mix.. My wife wants me to run something more appealing to her taste buds (sweeter) but she is a heavy smoker and needs something with a kick too. Hmm wondering if you guys can help me choose one?
> 
> ...


Who's Headbanger is it or is it something you grew out from seed. I'm am waiting for Karma's release of Karma's SD ibl x headbanger.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Or just grow more lol


I've been growing fems for about ten years so I have to double my plant count anyway... Gotta learn to grow smaller plants I guess..


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 11, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I've been growing fems for about ten years so I have to double my plant count anyway... Gotta learn to grow smaller plants I guess..


Or send out heavier Christmas gifts haha


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Or send out heavier Christmas gifts haha


Lmao!!


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 11, 2018)

WOW, no one jumping on Copper Chem for 27.77 ? Yall slacking


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> WOW, no one jumping on Copper Chem for 27.77 ? Yall slacking


Because it is gone... It is still showing its available. But it isn't and hasn't been for a couple of hours now. Says it is in stock and when you add it to cart it says "0 in stock"...

This was just mentioned previously...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I've been growing fems for about ten years so I have to double my plant count anyway... Gotta learn to grow smaller plants I guess..


Sea of Green is your friend, my friend


----------



## nc208 (Jan 11, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> WOW, no one jumping on Copper Chem for 27.77 ? Yall slacking


It's been 0 left in stock for a lil while. Someone got that at a great price.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Who's Headbanger is it or is it something you grew out from seed. I'm am waiting for Karma's release of Karma's SD ibl x headbanger.


@AmericanGrower508 

The skva chem 91 is the real deal. Not the diesel pheno (the fake one)... There are only a hand full or less people, over on IC that has it...

The 413 Chem is Mycoteks gear... Only this one was specially selected from Mycotek himself out of a big run and selection...

The GG4 is well, GG4 clone only...

Then I got the real clone only Corey Stardawg.

Finally, the Headbanger is Headbanger #5 from Karma. It was specially selected from a VERY well known member on IC that only holds true elite cuts... You know who I am talking about. He holds them in his "whorehouse"...

I will be receiving OGKB 2.0 soon, along with the clone only SFV "hopefully". And maybe a few more...


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks @Gu~ , now I'm going to have to find a new box.
 
 
Before October


and now....
 
 

I like to call it my "Great Box of Fire"


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Who's Headbanger is it or is it something you grew out from seed. I'm am waiting for Karma's release of Karma's SD ibl x headbanger.


Also got some freebies from Karma recently called "Crumbled Lime". I bet there will be some killer phenos in that pack... If Not a good female, I'm sure I can find me a good male.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 11, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Do you have to travel to get em'? Or you able to successfully ship em'?


Discretion @nxsov180db. Maybe, you could ask him in private?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @AmericanGrower508
> 
> The skva chem 91 is the real deal. Not the diesel pheno (the fake one)... There are only a hand full or less people, over on IC that has it...
> 
> ...


I do in fact know who you are talking about. #5 if my memory is correct was the OG dom and 12 SD dom.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Well guys I believe I may pull the trigger on Cackleberry for the wife... That or Jelly Pie since I have a few packs. Then I may run the purple outlaw as well just so I can try and find that cotton candy armpit/oniony deliciousness carnival scent...

These won't be vegged long, but I will take cuts if I wanna work em further into my fleet.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Sea of Green is your friend, my friend


I've always wanted to do a sog and now I'm gonna... I think I will start 10 and see what happens... I usually run 
three.. We'll see..


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Alright guys...

I kinda made a spontaneous mind change right after I said I knew what I was going to pop.

The ole lady is killin' me wanting me to run the Blueberry Cheesecake. Even though I have read a few reports that it is weak, then some I've seen it is fantastic... I decided to give it a go.

Then going through the vault I seen the freebie fem pineapple chunk laying there... Remembered all the great things I have read and having luck in the past with Barneys LSD (ran a special cut of this for years) I decided to soak her as well.

So here is the new spontaneous lineup... Hope I find some gems... On the GPS gear I only germed 4 seeds each, so hopefully I will get a good girl and maybe a nice male as well out of the bunch...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

Wish I would have soaked the Purple Outlaw as well... Knowing me, I might have her marinating by the end of the night as well.. Lol


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 11, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Shaq candyView attachment 4071515





dandyrandy said:


> DreamcatcherView attachment 4071517


God damn man that shit looks fire!! Good job fam


----------



## typoerror (Jan 11, 2018)

Cookies n chem day 36. She smells sweet and amazing. Not much of a hint of chem or cookies yet.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Cookies n chem day 36. She smells sweet and amazing. Not much of a hint of chem or cookies yet.
> View attachment 4071668


When does she usually finish for you typo? Pretty darn frosty for only 36 days!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2018)

I am honestly thinking about building an entire new flower room, strictly dedicated to GPS only.

Maybe this spring, after I get my funds from the 4k harvest.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> When does she usually finish for you typo? Pretty darn frosty for only 36 days!


Haven't finished this pheno yet.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have just about all of them, but if I was to choose 1 to drop it would probably be either Dynamite Diesel or Sundance kid


nice choices...im interested in running the Orange Blossom Special since hearing lotza good things about the Clementine!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> nice choices...im interested in running the Orange Blossom Special since hearing lotza good things about the Clementine!


I got that one too. I have never ran clementine, but I had the Agent Orange cut year before last gifted to me by the same guy over on IC that gifted me my current cuts, and let me tell you man, you have never smelled something so orange in your entire life. 

I have grown a good cut of tangie out before and it smelled like artificial tangerine, by that agent orange was straight freshly peeled oranges. And the high was really uplifting and energizing. Everyone loved it around my neck of the woods...

If clementine is anything like that then its a keeper for sure!

The yields on that Agent Orange was insane as well and it worked wonders in the guerilla garden... I mean the vigor of that bitch was insane and highly yielding.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Haven't finished this pheno yet.


Oh I thought it may have been a cut.

Beautiful though Typo...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

@typoerror could you possibly get some more distant photo shots from that plant?

Maybe show the complete plant, container and all?.

How did you train them? Any topping or lst?

I see you use bamboo as well, I like using it myself.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

I really wish I could scrog my current run. I have always wanted to to do a scrog... But I can't figure out a way to get to the rear and back edge to water...

My room is 6ft wide by 18ft long. Would be hard as hell to get to the back. And a scrog would do me in perfectly as I only have 6ft and 3 inch ceilings in the room, so I will definitely have to do some topping, super cropping and lst... I thought about maybe installing a couple of doors down the wall of the room so I could have better access... But I just don't feel like doing it atm. I have been working and constructing so many projects lately I don't wanna do a damn thing but just kick back and grow lol...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Haven't finished this pheno yet.


What is your setup like? Lights? Area? Medium? Nutes? Etc...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I really wish I could scrog my current run. I have always wanted to to do a scrog... But I can't figure out a way to get to the rear and back edge to water...
> 
> My room is 6ft wide by 18ft long. Would be hard as hell to get to the back. And a scrog would do me in perfectly as I only have 6ft and 3 inch ceilings in the room, so I will definitely have to do some topping, super cropping and lst... I thought about maybe installing a couple of doors down the wall of the room so I could have better access... But I just don't feel like doing it atm. I have been working and constructing so many projects lately I don't wanna do a damn thing but just kick back and grow lol...


funnel and a PVC pipe.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll try to remember get some full plant shots.

They were topped once about a week before flipping. And lower 1/3 removed at 21 days flowering. No other training.

I run tents. One 4x4 and one 3.2x3.2 flower tents and two 4x4 veg tents.

Flowering I use sun system 315w lec cmh. 2 in the 4x4 and 1 in the 3.2x3.2. Veg tents have t5 ho lighting.

Fox farms ocean forest soil. Botanicare kind series + pure blend tea + a sprinkle of yucca root powder.

Most importantly, I blast gangsta rap music to get them hyped up to be the baddest bitches.



psychadelibud said:


> @typoerror could you possibly get some more distant photo shots from that plant?
> 
> Maybe show the complete plant, container and all?.
> 
> ...





psychadelibud said:


> What is your setup like? Lights? Area? Medium? Nutes? Etc...


Here's a canopy shot in the mean time.

The previously featured cookies n chem is in the bottom row, in the middle.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> funnel and a PVC pipe.


 And a 90°


----------



## greencropper (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I got that one too. I have never ran clementine, but I had the Agent Orange cut year before last gifted to me by the same guy over on IC that gifted me my current cuts, and let me tell you man, you have never smelled something so orange in your entire life.
> 
> I have grown a good cut of tangie out before and it smelled like artificial tangerine, by that agent orange was straight freshly peeled oranges. And the high was really uplifting and energizing. Everyone loved it around my neck of the woods...
> 
> ...


sounds awesome...somebody else here has been throwing around some Agent Orange pollen lately with great results too, its next on my list as a stud for a pollen chuck


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> funnel and a PVC pipe.


This had already crossed my mind... But makes me feel like the watering and feedings would come out very uneven. You know, one side getting more or less than the other side.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I'll try to remember get some full plant shots.
> 
> They were topped once about a week before flipping. And lower 1/3 removed at 21 days flowering. No other training.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a sweet setup Typo. Basically the same way I used to grow a few years ago... Only I have always ran HPS. 

They sure do look healthy!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Speaking of training...

I was sitting in the room tonight singing to them, gently.. I began to feel sadistic out of the blue, right at the moment they started to drift off to a dream. Sporadically.

Then I yelled at them... Started feeling some BDSM emotions coming on strong.

Then, I abused them.

God Dammit.

     

Made them ache deeply from the roots, to their atypical node.

.....And then that dream, became a nightmare for them.

...... They say us folk from Eastern Ky, ain't right.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't train em'... I beat the shit out of them!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Speaking of training...
> 
> I was sitting in the room tonight singing to them, gently.. I began to feel sadistic out of the blue, right at the moment they started to drift off to a dream. Sporadically.
> 
> ...


Why are all the branches broke


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why are all the branches broke


Its called "Super Cropping" my friend... 

We get a little rougher more than likely where I am from "years of growing guerilla in the bush" than people who are used to strictly growing indoor. 

Stop by my journal in about a week, to see how well they repay me for what I done to them.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Speaking of training...
> 
> I was sitting in the room tonight singing to them, gently.. I began to feel sadistic out of the blue, right at the moment they started to drift off to a dream. Sporadically.
> 
> ...


The old lady is from "Bloody Mingo".


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2018)

Purple Mountain Majesty in the Vapor Genie Aluminum for baking in the morning. Roma is still heavy black pepper and now a bit of cedar and citrus. The only real female I had. At first blush there is quite a rush which flows to a hypnotic and hazy feeling. Very smooth and reminds my head of Dunamite Diesel a little. Strong! Tastes much more earthy when vaped. Quite pleasing.

I removed one Copper Chem boy yesterday and haven’t checked the o5her 3 yet today. One seems a bit wilty but the other two are growing fast and are vigorous/healthy. I think the wilty one got a bit too much water. At a week or so they smell of fresh picked and rubbed Lemon Balm. Black Gold love juice waiting for an appropriate female!

4 nice California Cannon in veg are a couple weeks from flower, doing great after up pot.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> The old lady is from "Bloody Mingo".


I'm not quiet "that far" east but that is interesting to know!

You have yourself a good woman... I will tell you that right now. She has good roots, being from around these parts.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> sounds awesome...somebody else here has been throwing around some Agent Orange pollen lately with great results too, its next on my list as a stud for a pollen chuck


This is really interesting. I was just poking around here to see what people might have to say agent orange. I just got my orders from greenpoint and southern oregon seeds in and was wondering if what else I might start. 

It's fitting the most recent mention if ao is the same morning in the greenpoint thread. I got packs of gps cookies and chem and bandit breath along with cannaventures pure ghost and pure animal.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This had already crossed my mind... But makes me feel like the watering and feedings would come out very uneven. You know, one side getting more or less than the other side.


I've had to do something similar once. It's a pain to have to sit there holding it in place at one end the whole time you're pouring in the other end.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jan 12, 2018)

Arrived today I'm looking forward to running these real soon!!!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm not quiet "that far" east but that is interesting to know!
> 
> You have yourself a good woman... I will tell you that right now. She has good roots, being from around these parts.


Her family is just a couple miles from the state line, she has some relatives in Pikeville. yeh,good people and they mind their own business!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This had already crossed my mind... But makes me feel like the watering and feedings would come out very uneven. You know, one side getting more or less than the other side.


You could always go recirculating DWC than you never have to water shit.thats how I roll cause I grow in scrogs.plus dirt is just to much work.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've had to do something similar once. It's a pain to have to sit there holding it in place at one end the whole time you're pouring in the other end.


Blu-mats. Just put em on cruise


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 12, 2018)

I got my Jelly Pie not to long ago and I popped 4 of the 10. My question is just exactly how tall is medium-tall on the package for height? Just a little concerned that my tent maybe to small.


----------



## twistedvinesofbud (Jan 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Her family is just a couple miles from the state line, she has some relatives in Pikeville. yeh,good people and they mind their own business!



Interesting!  I'm not to far from a Pikeville and not being to far east too! lol


----------



## Feijao (Jan 12, 2018)

Out of control in every aspect.....


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2018)

Feijao said:


> Out of control in every aspect.....
> 
> View attachment 4071902


Black Gold is like that!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2018)

twistedvinesofbud said:


> I got my Jelly Pie not to long ago and I popped 4 of the 10. My question is just exactly how tall is medium-tall on the package for height? Just a little concerned that my tent maybe to small.


Bend 'em.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

Crazy low auction prices right now. Fem gear under $35...


----------



## organitron (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Crazy low auction prices right now. Fem gear under $35...


And Cackleberries for chicken feed!


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 12, 2018)

Took a Gunslinger out from the lights today 600HPS, gonna let this one sit in the dark another 2-3 days, should be about 120gr. Got 2 more comming down next week along with 2 Tennessee Kush.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Crazy low auction prices right now. Fem gear under $35...


Fuck. Someone poached LVTK out of my cart.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 12, 2018)

Only 0 left in stock! Don't miss out!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Only 0 left in stock! Don't miss out!


Yeah, looks like someone cleaned house @ reserve prices. 
I've got less than $5 in nuggets so I've gotta get my next pack at reserve.


----------



## Feijao (Jan 12, 2018)

Are we not allowed to use our Nuggets for the auctions? I have enough credit for a couple of packs, but cant figure out where to redeem them on the cart page?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Only 0 left in stock! Don't miss out!


Literally everything was in stock when I posted. I had to get mine first of course


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 12, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I really wish I could scrog my current run. I have always wanted to to do a scrog... But I can't figure out a way to get to the rear and back edge to water...
> 
> My room is 6ft wide by 18ft long. Would be hard as hell to get to the back. And a scrog would do me in perfectly as I only have 6ft and 3 inch ceilings in the room, so I will definitely have to do some topping, super cropping and lst... I thought about maybe installing a couple of doors down the wall of the room so I could have better access... But I just don't feel like doing it atm. I have been working and constructing so many projects lately I don't wanna do a damn thing but just kick back and grow lol...


With this and a 55gal blue drum elevated a few feet above plants.
https://www.blumats.com/blumat-gravity-kit-xl-with-40-sensors


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 12, 2018)

Feijao said:


> Are we not allowed to use our Nuggets for the auctions? I have enough credit for a couple of packs, but cant figure out where to redeem them on the cart page?


Click on the green golden nuggets redemption icon before checkout.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> With this and a 55gal blue drum elevated a few feet above plants.
> https://www.blumats.com/blumat-gravity-kit-xl-with-40-sensors


All that might as well switch to hydro,Better growth and faster.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Click on the green golden nuggets redemption icon before checkout.
> View attachment 4072039


Yep, and if they don't show up just log out and back in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Literally everything was in stock when I posted. I had to get mine first of course
> 
> View attachment 4072025


I'm looking for a high CBD strain and cookie wreck looks very interesting. 
Have you grown it before?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All that might as well switch to hydro,Better growth and faster.


much more forgiving than hydro systems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

I give up.
Someone just bought both of the CBD strains I was watching for $42 each.
Too rich for my blood. 

I've got 4 packs in the mail, so I'm fine. (And I didn't pay anywhere near $42 per pack!)


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Click on the green golden nuggets redemption icon before checkout.
> View attachment 4072039


I have an email into GPS, and I'm waiting for a reply but maybe you guys can help me. I can't find anything on my dashboard telling me how many nuggets I have accumulated and if I do a fake checkout, I don't have the "redeem" button as shown above. Not a big deal and I'm sure it'll get sorted out...just thought I'd ask. Am I missing something?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

Tdawg24 said:


> I have an email into GPS, and I'm waiting for a reply but maybe you guys can help me. I can't find anything on my dashboard telling me how many nuggets I have accumulated and if I do a fake checkout, I don't have the "redeem" button as shown above. Not a big deal and I'm sure it'll get sorted out...just thought I'd ask. Am I missing something?


Have you logged out?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm looking for a high CBD strain and cookie wreck looks very interesting.
> Have you grown it before?


This is a new one for me.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, and if they don't show up just log out and back in.


I'e grown half & half,(first pic) but only feel the thc.
Guessing cbd is this relaxing creep behind my back n neck that I get smoking this??
Anyway is some good smoke taste of chocolate chip cookie and strawberry Laffy taffy.

Cookie wreck follows very similar just less taffy more cookie & head high


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

Got bodega bubblegum @ reserve price!


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you logged out?


Yeah, I've tried logging in and out a few times.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is a new one for me.


I haven't started any yet but I had to pick up a couple of packs when saw some from a local dispensary that tested at just under 18% thc and 12% cbd. It helped that the only couple of pics I could find were absolutely gorgeous and all of the reviews ranged from good to glowing.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> I'e grown half & half,(first pic) but only feel the thc.
> Guessing cbd is this relaxing creep behind my back n neck that I get smoking this??
> Anyway is some good smoke taste of chocolate chip cookie and strawberry Laffy taffy.
> View attachment 4072049
> ...


The higher the cbd ratio the less you feel it.


----------



## organitron (Jan 12, 2018)

Tdawg24 said:


> Yeah, I've tried logging in and out a few times.





Tdawg24 said:


> Yeah, I've tried logging in and out a few times.


I just click on the $5.00 reward icon in the lower left corner, then click on the join our loyalty program icon and enter email and password.
lower left icon should then show your rewards balance, if it still says rewards $5.00, sign out and try again. Works every time, most of the time!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 12, 2018)

Down to one unconfirmed Sundance kid...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Down to one unconfirmed Sundance kid...


I got three unconfirmed myself....


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I haven't started any yet but I had to pick up a couple of packs when saw some from a local dispensary that tested at just under 18% thc and 12% cbd. It helped that the only couple of pics I could find were absolutely gorgeous and all of the reviews ranged from good to glowing.



These were the only pics I could find when I started to look into the cookie wreck. The one is labeled GPS but its from the original breeder and the other is from somones post in a grow journal from what they started from a single pack of seeds.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Looks pretty god damn nice to me!


Everything I've seen has been impressive. I bought two ten packs that actually had 11 and 13 seeds so I'm hoping that from 24 seeds and 12-/+ females I'll find a couple of different good examples of each thc/cbd ratio. My local lab gives private medical growers a deal so getting the cannabinoid profile for each shouldn't be too big of a deal.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

I think Schmoejoe may be thinking of the cookies n chem from GPS


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

I thought it was just worth a mention that we are now on page 420 of the Greenpoint thread.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 12, 2018)

With that in mind Copper Chem 2

Happy 420

Day 38


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 12, 2018)

2 cookie wreck fem freebies
  
Chief_n on right now.
Happy 420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> 2 cookie wreck fem freebies
> View attachment 4072157 View attachment 4072159
> Chief_n on right now.
> Happy 420


WTF?
I've placed many orders with GreenPoint and received ZERO freebies. 
GreenPoint stickers don't count. That's just advertising...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think Schmoejoe may be thinking of the cookies n chem from GPS


I've got packs of both, cookies and chem from GPS and cookie wreck from cannaventure. I originally brought it up because someone said they were thinking about cookie wreck because they were interested in cbd strains and I bought them for the same reasons.

The image I posted of the cookie wreck was tagged with the greenpoint seeds label because it was from their site but I recognized it as the same original pic from cannaventure from back when I first started looking into it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've got packs of both, cookies and chem from GPS and cookie wreck from cannaventure. I originally brought it up because someone said they were thinking about cookie wreck because they were interested in cbd strains and I bought them for the same reasons.


That was me! You stole my beans...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was me! You stole my beans...


Could be, I ordered the cookies and chem last week. The cookie wreck I got from southern Oregon Seeds awhile back. If I'd known about GPS at the time I would have looked into ordering from them for the nuggets if they had them in regular. I'm planning on building a pollen proof enclosure to do some big f2 seed crops and a bit of crossing.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> The other picture is also cookie wreck right?


Yep.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF?
> I've placed many orders with GreenPoint and received ZERO freebies.
> GreenPoint stickers don't count. That's just advertising...


I believe cv bean orders are handled by the dude from cannaventure


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Cookie Wreck is feminized, are we talking about the same thing?


It was hard to find but I picked up two packs of cookie wreck regulars from the only place I could find that had'em. We're definitely talking about the same thing.

Edit;At the Greenpoint Seeds website they explain the process behind how the regulars and fems were produced as far as what was used when in the product description.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Down to one unconfirmed Sundance kid...


I have 5 unconfirmed Sundance Kid and 5 unconfirmed Jelly Pie. Picked up Bandit Breath at auction today, can’t help myself.


----------



## rodawg (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> I believe cv bean orders are handled by the dude from cannaventure


You're right, got my beans and the PRK was shipped from them directly.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 12, 2018)

rodawg said:


> You're right, got my beans and the PRK was shipped from them directly.


heard some folks receive Hurkle OG fem freebies before it' release, though the cookie wrecks were freebies I was a bit still jelly.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Oh ok, I didn't realize reg's existed of cookie wreck, my bad..


x2 @SchmoeJoe



Chunky Stool said:


> WTF?
> I've placed many orders with GreenPoint and received ZERO freebies.
> GreenPoint stickers don't count. That's just advertising...





BloomFielder said:


> I believe cv bean orders are handled by the dude from cannaventure


Ive ordered both CV and GPS beans and never recieved any freebies. Im still waiting to get a pack of Greenpoint papers. Im about 10 orders and 14 packs deep now since my first order nov 27th.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Oh ok, I didn't realize reg's existed of cookie wreck, my bad..


I can only even find one site that has them listed but they're out of stock. I'm not even sure if they're still being produced.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 12, 2018)

it would be nice if the website removed the auctions that are sold out instead of having to click into them to find out.

@Gu~


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 12, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it would be nice if the website removed the auctions that are sold out instead of having to click into them to find out.]


Changes are coming




Gu~ said:


> I just fired my web guy and his team. Time for some new blood to fix these bugs.


​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I can only even find one site that has them listed but they're out of stock. I'm not even sure if they're still being produced.


Was it this one?
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cannaventure-seeds-cookie-wreck/prod_4211.html


----------



## typoerror (Jan 12, 2018)

@psychadelibud 

Cookies n chem day 37


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> x2 @SchmoeJoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we only get freebies when paying full retail price???


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe we only get freebies when paying full retail price???


I don't get them with every order only the big ones and sometimes not even then!! I think I only got like 5 pks!! And I won't mention the packs of Gu~ gear i have!!  Seed Hoarder Anonymous!! I'm A Member!!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe we only get freebies when paying full retail price???


I'll stick to my ZigZags then haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I'll stick to my ZigZags then haha


Too rich for my blood. 
TOP 100 pack $1.36 + tax


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 12, 2018)

Orders w Priority shipping get the papers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 12, 2018)

I've gotta quit looking at the auction... 
Boom Town was just sitting there at reserve price and I couldn't resist. 
With "Insta" and the cash discount, I got it for $28 out the door which isn't bad. (My nugget balance is zero.)


----------



## rodawg (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> heard some folks receive Hurkle OG fem freebies before it' release, though the cookie wrecks were freebies I was a bit still jelly.


No freebies with my CV order, also just one pack so didn't expect them. They did include a note looking for testers of a few strains. 

Pure Chem 91, Pure Albert Walker, Pure Afghani (LA Affie) and Pure Arcata Trainwreck, all of which are females made from the same clones of each strain.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta quit looking at the auction...
> Boom Town was just sitting there at reserve price and I couldn't resist.
> With "Insta" and the cash discount, I got it for $28 out the door which isn't bad. (My nugget balance is zero.)


That was you?? Shoe is on the other foot now eh sniper? I was in checkout and it was gone between me putting in the insta code and completing checkout lol. Nice score


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Bend 'em.


Yeah what Amos says...

Look at my previously posted pictures a few pages back. Don't be afraid to hurt them... 

It hurts you to do it, more than it hurts them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> Took a Gunslinger out from the lights today 600HPS, gonna let this one sit in the dark another 2-3 days, should be about 120gr. Got 2 more comming down next week along with 2 Tennessee Kush.


Nice..

She looks supercropped/lst'd... Is she?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> With this and a 55gal blue drum elevated a few feet above plants.
> https://www.blumats.com/blumat-gravity-kit-xl-with-40-sensors


Hmmm, yeah was looking into those about a month ago. Just can't find the will to invest right now. Need to be saving my money for Child Support and the electric bill


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> 2 cookie wreck fem freebies
> View attachment 4072157 View attachment 4072159
> Chief_n on right now.
> Happy 420


Look at that one big nanner right smack dab in the middle top of that clunker... 

I actually think it fits it! Looks good, all erected and ready to blow its load!


----------



## rodawg (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> ...man this humble pie keeps going for a good amount of money compared to everything else


For good reason since it did place 7th at the Emerald Cup.
https://theemeraldcup.com/2017-award-winners


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> @psychadelibud
> 
> Cookies n chem day 37
> View attachment 4072216
> ...


fuck yeah. please continue posting progress on the c&c. looks killer

running it next!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta quit looking at the auction...
> Boom Town was just sitting there at reserve price and I couldn't resist.
> With "Insta" and the cash discount, I got it for $28 out the door which isn't bad. (My nugget balance is zero.)


gotta stop looking at RIU period!...lotta bad influences around with fire strains & info on where to buy em! ha


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 12, 2018)

finally got raindance for 37.been trying all day.seems like everytime it hit 37 it was gone.after like 10 tries i finally got it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF?
> I've placed many orders with GreenPoint and received ZERO freebies.
> GreenPoint stickers don't count. That's just advertising...


Well, I find them quiet nice to stick on my air cooled hoods and reflectors. 

They really really, match up perfectly with a Titan Controls Helios 7 Light Controller..


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> @psychadelibud
> 
> Cookies n chem day 37
> View attachment 4072216
> ...


Hell yeah Typo! Nice frosty girl ya got there... I could only imagine what she would look like vegged for about 4 to 6 weeks longer.

If you didn't get cuttings from that beauty, i'd be planning on a reveg, personally...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I'll stick to my ZigZags then haha


OCB's for me... No glue, old fashioned lick and ruffing up of the edges. Enough papers in one book to last 2 months for 99 cents. 

Old mountain man hippie local fellar turned me onto them 8 years ago and I have not looked back or elsewhere yet!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Orders w Priority shipping get the papers


@Gu~ ....

I have sent you about 8 emails in the last 3 days. If you don't mind, could you get around to them? Some pretty important things I have notified you about. Thanks brother.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> ...and seeds


Haha... Yup. That is mi problemo right there amigo!

I seriously can't stop... Had told myself to ignore the auction today and I ended up with a fem pack of Raspberry Kush. Couldn't resist...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 12, 2018)

rodawg said:


> For good reason since it did place 7th at the Emerald Cup.
> https://theemeraldcup.com/2017-award-winners


I've got a couple packs of that. Did not know it placed 7th. But I will be popping in my next run!


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was it this one?
> https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/cannaventure-seeds-cookie-wreck/prod_4211.html


That makes two. I couldn't remember if The Choice had it but I didn't check. I think the one I found earlier was seeds here now.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> I believe cv bean orders are handled by the dude from cannaventure


The true ghost i just ordered from southern oregon seeds was mailed directly from them but gps may handle it differently.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 13, 2018)

@Heisengrow 

When you asked my why all the branches were broken, I was reminiscing on last years guerilla grow. Started thinking about spring coming up and found this pic. This plant was done the same way, a long with about 160 others....

See the bush effect it causes?

Shit I just wanna throw some outdoor pics out there. These were amazing plants but next year you will see plenty of Gu~s beans ran outdoor... Can't stop thinkin' bout spring!


----------



## Rolla J (Jan 13, 2018)

Ordered the last pack of Dynamite Diesel. First time purchase.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 13, 2018)

Well pilgrims... I have some great news 

Just checked the K-Cups I soaked the beans in last night, in distilled water...

4 Night Riders = 4 healthy white looking tails protruding out...

4 Jelly Pies = just 2 healthy tails protruding thus far...

1 Blueberry Cheesecake = White tail protruding out.

1 freebie SERIOUSLY small Barneys Pineapple Chunk seed that I thought would for sure not be viable = Has the longest tail of all... Sucker is like a snake. The seed was almost the size of a poppy seed lol...

But I am happy so far with the germ rates... 2 more Jelly Pies need to come on out. Will be dropping in promix soon!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 13, 2018)

Well all seeds are now submerged in promix. All Night Riders germinated along with the blueberry cheesecake and pineapple chunk. The Jelly pie only 2 out of 4. Went ahead and planted them anyway.

Added 2 more Jelly Pie to the seed trays (without pre-soak) just in case those other two don't germ... Wish they all had tails, but I still have faith in them!


----------



## Tdawg24 (Jan 13, 2018)

organitron said:


> I just click on the $5.00 reward icon in the lower left corner, then click on the join our loyalty program icon and enter email and password.
> lower left icon should then show your rewards balance, if it still says rewards $5.00, sign out and try again. Works every time, most of the time!


Woohoo! It worked...thanks dude!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 13, 2018)

FYI the nuggets don't work for me on google chrome. Work fine on firefox


----------



## typoerror (Jan 13, 2018)

It probably would have grown to about 7' tall and into my lights like her siblings I just harvested did. Haha

I have cuts of this one. 



psychadelibud said:


> Hell yeah Typo! Nice frosty girl ya got there... I could only imagine what she would look like vegged for about 4 to 6 weeks longer.
> 
> If you didn't get cuttings from that beauty, i'd be planning on a reveg, personally...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

Right now I'm running a bunch of clones I got from a buddy and they're still in veg. 
I'm really tempted to cull the ones that aren't doing so hot & pop some of my new beans!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Stardawg leaning pheno of Bodega Bubblegum. I’m really enjoying this one. It’s just starting to cure and us mostly a oniony Chem stench. The high is wonderful nighttime medicine for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Stardawg leaning pheno of Bodega Bubblegum. I’m really enjoying this one. It’s just starting to cure and us mostly a oniony Chem stench. The high is wonderful nighttime medicine for me.View attachment 4072390View attachment 4072391 View attachment 4072392View attachment 4072393 View attachment 4072394


I bought that one yesterday! Can't wait to try it. GU suggested this strain for an my outdoor grow in the Pacific NW.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Right now I'm running a bunch of clones I got from a buddy and they're still in veg.
> I'm really tempted to cull the ones that aren't doing so hot & pop some of my new beans!


I usually end up very pleasantly surprised about the flowering of plants that seemed under par in veg.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought that one yesterday! Can't wait to try it. GU suggested this strain for an my outdoor grow in the Pacific NW.


Hmmm, pm coming your way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I usually end up very pleasantly surprised about the flowering of plants that seemed under par in veg.


Yeah, you're right. 
Patience is not a virtue I possess...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

No love for Eagle Scout? 
It's just sitting there are reserve price... 

Don't make me buy it!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Stardawg leaning pheno of Bodega Bubblegum. I’m really enjoying this one. It’s just starting to cure and us mostly a oniony Chem stench. The high is wonderful nighttime medicine for me.View attachment 4072390View attachment 4072391 View attachment 4072392View attachment 4072393 View attachment 4072394


Nice work with that plant, she looks tasty!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No love for Eagle Scout?
> It's just sitting there are reserve price...
> 
> Don't make me buy it!


Yeah, same thing happened last night with the Cowboy Kush. It will now be added to my Wild West series.

Had some HA OG from the dispensary last weekend. One of those 'oh yeah' epiphanies!


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm looking for a high CBD strain and cookie wreck looks very interesting.
> Have you grown it before?


   
These are the 3 I grew out... bad spot outdoors but still gave pretty good herb... all of them tasted and smelled more like gsc than trainwreck... I'd like to see what they can do in a better spot... maybe next year


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> View attachment 4072405 View attachment 4072406 View attachment 4072407
> These are the 3 I grew out... bad spot outdoors but still gave pretty good herb... all of them tasted and smelled more like gsc than trainwreck... I'd like to see what they can do in a better spot... maybe next year



How'd they do mold wise? When did they finish? If you don't mind putting it out there what general part of the world did you have them outside in?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

OMG! 
Half & Half was sitting at reserve and I snatched it up! 
I've had my eye on that one for a long time.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 13, 2018)

Glad you beat me to it @Chunky Stool. I already picked up 2 packs last night during my buying frenzy. When I woke up today I had to go back and see what all I ordered lol. I was going to get another pack just because you can't beat that price. Had a glitch trying to use my nuggets last night and my card ended up getting billed for the full price and the nuggets were deducted at the same time, anyone else have this happen? I emailed Support explaining the situation and told them I'd rather they just fix my nuggets than go thru the hassle of a refund. I'm wondering if the glitch involves trying to use a card to pay shipping instead of mailing cash. Woke up today to an email saying they already adjusted my nuggets and threw in a few extra for the trouble. Go GU!


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> OMG!
> Half & Half was sitting at reserve and I snatched it up!
> I've had my eye on that one for a long time.


I was hoping that was you...Glad you got it. I grabbed RainDance for $20 shipped... Now I'm over budget! Oh well it's not like they spoil.. Should last for years..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Night Rider. Strong lemon skunky funk coming threw in the cure. A couple natural light shots.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> View attachment 4072405 View attachment 4072406 View attachment 4072407
> These are the 3 I grew out... bad spot outdoors but still gave pretty good herb... all of them tasted and smelled more like gsc than trainwreck... I'd like to see what they can do in a better spot... maybe next year


I'd really like to know. I'm t- 3 days to germination for the season.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Night Rider. Strong lemon skunky funk coming threw in the cure. A couple natural light shots.View attachment 4072454View attachment 4072455


Nice!
I ordered Night Rider last week and it should be in my mailbox today. Looks like fire!


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> How'd they do mold wise? When did they finish? If you don't mind putting it out there what general part of the world did you have them outside in?


Northeast U.S. took them down third week of October but could have come down a week earlier.... can't really tell you about the mold because it literally rained 5 out of 7 days all summer and then didn't rain from middle August to middle of October... buds got rained on once but had regular fog and high humidity at nights


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Glad you beat me to it @Chunky Stool. I already picked up 2 packs last night during my buying frenzy. When I woke up today I had to go back and see what all I ordered lol. I was going to get another pack just because you can't beat that price. Had a glitch trying to use my nuggets last night and my card ended up getting billed for the full price and the nuggets were deducted at the same time, anyone else have this happen? I emailed Support explaining the situation and told them I'd rather they just fix my nuggets than go thru the hassle of a refund. I'm wondering if the glitch involves trying to use a card to pay shipping instead of mailing cash. Woke up today to an email saying they already adjusted my nuggets and threw in a few extra for the trouble. Go GU!


I mailed cash yesterday for Bodega Bubblegum and now I've got two more orders to mail. (Boom Town + Half & Half) 
No more auctions for me! 

I mean it this time...


----------



## Feijao (Jan 13, 2018)

NightRider


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Northeast U.S. took them down third week of October but could have come down a week earlier.... can't really tell you about the mold because it literally rained 5 out of 7 days all summer and then didn't rain from middle August to middle of October... buds got rained on once but had regular fog and high humidity at nights


If you can keep them out of the rain, high humidity shouldn't be a big deal as long as there's decent airflow.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you can keep them out of the rain, high humidity shouldn't be a big deal as long as there's decent airflow.


No keeping them out if the rain and plenty of airflow outside... usually doesn't rain here much in the summer then every other day from September 24 th to whenever the rot and mold start to hit to hard... trying to balance finished with quantity... usually multiple harvests starting last day or 2 of September til the end of October


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Feijao said:


> NightRider
> 
> View attachment 4072470


Loving the purple and white hues, looks awesome. What’s the nose like on her.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Northeast U.S. took them down third week of October but could have come down a week earlier.... can't really tell you about the mold because it literally rained 5 out of 7 days all summer and then didn't rain from middle August to middle of October... buds got rained on once but had regular fog and high humidity at nights


High humidity and condensation from being out in the cold that time of year is nearly the same as rain as far as mold goes. Did it handle that pretty well? The pics looked pretty clean considering.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 13, 2018)

Cookies n chem is one frosty girl_
cough creeps 30 sec after exhale medicine.


----------



## Feijao (Jan 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Loving the purple and white hues, looks awesome. What’s the nose like on her.


First of all, I am pretty much worthless when trying to describe smells, but I'll give a shot. Currently it has that distinctive chemmy gas to it, I would say some dark earthy smell kind of like Bubba (not chocolatlely at all however). I'll update all of these current strains after cure.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 13, 2018)

Feijao said:


> First of all, I am pretty much worthless when trying to describe smells, but I'll give a shot. Currently it has that distinctive chemmy gas to it, I would say some dark earthy smell kind of like Bubba (not chocolatlely at all however). I'll update all of these current strains after cure.


. I have same problem, i try to pick ridiculous strains that smell so obnoxious I can name GAS!! most the time I recall em'.


----------



## Feijao (Jan 13, 2018)

I couldn't really get a decent picture of this plant in its bucket, as the room is pretty packed right now. This bright green pheno of NightRider became a *big ass plant*. Tester nugs came back with reports of "retarded...wtf". Hopefully I hit the gold mine and got a triangle dominate, stardog structured, plant. Looking that way right now. Hopefully I can get 10 to 16 o's of this baby.

She ended up about 36 inches wide and 48 inches tall. (_Great plant for you lower plant count folk_)


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Feijao said:


> First of all, I am pretty much worthless when trying to describe smells, but I'll give a shot. Currently it has that distinctive chemmy gas to it, I would say some dark earthy smell kind of like Bubba (not chocolatlely at all however). I'll update all of these current strains after cure.


Mine were pure lemon cleaner/ pinesol funk throughout flowering. Lots of lemon in the cure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Mine were pure lemon cleaner/ pinesol funk throughout flowering. Lots of lemon in the cure.


How long did they go @LubdaNugs @Feijao ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta quit looking at the auction...
> Boom Town was just sitting there at reserve price and I couldn't resist.


As was Cookie Wreck, and neither did I.

I'm wondering how to go about auctioning off most of my previous seed stash......


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long did they go @LubdaNugs @Feijao ?


Mine were 73 days from the flip.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Seems like a good day for nug shots. Clearwater Kush.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2018)

Still have no confirmed Copper Chem females but waiting on three. Up potted to 2 gallon containers today and still very much Lemon Balm with added Skunk. 4 California Cannon in veg got topped yesterday and doin' fine.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No love for Eagle Scout?
> It's just sitting there are reserve price...
> 
> Don't make me buy it!


No way, the wife is too close to the monitor, she might see me.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Still have no confirmed Copper Chem females but waiting on three. Up potted to 2 gallon containers today and still very much Lemon Balm with added Skunk. 4 California Cannon in veg got topped yesterday and doin' fine.


I put a copper chem in flower and it turned out to be a male. So I have one male, and one female for sure. One runt that I had to help out of the shell and its been struggling ever since that hasn't shown yet....


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> High humidity and condensation from being out in the cold that time of year is nearly the same as rain as far as mold goes. Did it handle that pretty well? The pics looked pretty clean considering.


Not too much on it at all


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 13, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Not too much on it at all


That's good to hear. I run greenhouses with 5,500 cfm fans (their top of two speeds) that works out to almost 2 air exchanges a minute and I still have an issue with mold in a lot of strains. Usually the bigger and denser buds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> No way, the wife is too close to the monitor, she might see me.


I am sooo done for a while. Need to mail the $$ for at least two orders -- maybe three. I'll have to check email... 
Not sure why Eagle Scout isn't popular. It looks like a great strain for GSC fans.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That's good to hear. I run greenhouses with 5,500 cfm fans (their top of two speeds) that works out to almost 2 air exchanges a minute and I still have an issue with mold in a lot of strains. Usually the bigger and denser buds.


Fluffy buds definitely do better outdoors when it's wet. 
I've been finding a little rot here & there on bigger, denser buds. I didn't notice it when I chopped because bud rot starts on the stem, which makes it almost invisible until it gets to the outer surface. Early bud rot looks like tiny black spots on the main stem of the cola.


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2018)

Hey for my folks who have made multiple orders during a day can we combine shipping costs? It is what it is but figured I’d ask yall lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

higher self said:


> Hey for my folks who have made multiple orders during a day can we combine shipping costs? It is what it is but figured I’d ask yall lol


Yeah, I've got a couple pending and it would be awesome if they could ship together. 
I was going to mail the money for both orders in the same envelope...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 13, 2018)

higher self said:


> Hey for my folks who have made multiple orders during a day can we combine shipping costs? It is what it is but figured I’d ask yall lol





Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I've got a couple pending and it would be awesome if they could ship together.
> I was going to mail the money for both orders in the same envelope...


You can mail off multiple order payments in one shipping, but the shipping cost you paid for each order will still stand. They will combine all of your order items and ship them to you in one parcel.


----------



## higher self (Jan 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You can mail off multiple order payments in one shipping, but the shipping cost you paid for each order will still stand. They will combine all of your order items and ship them to you in one parcel.


Ok thanks! Guess thats the small price to pay in sniping those packs lmao!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


I put mine in a tin in the fridge.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


I store them in a large zip lock bags and stick them in the fridge. Never have germination problems with them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


Glass jar with anti-desiccant in the fridge.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


At my house.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 13, 2018)

One more, in the fridge in a plastic box...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No more auctions for me!
> 
> I mean it this time...


Yea whatever and I'm going to stop jerking off


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 13, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea whatever and I'm going to stop jerking off


That reminds me of a funny story -- and it probably isn't appropriate for this thread.


----------



## ray098 (Jan 13, 2018)

higher selfpost: 14008323 said:


> Hey for my folks who have made multiple orders during a day can we combine shipping costs? It is what it is but figured I’d ask yall lol


That happend to me before i gave him a heads up on the 1st order and only had to pay shipping 1 time


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That reminds me of a funny story -- and it probably isn't appropriate for this thread.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that I've got a "couple" of packs of seeds...  what is the best way to store them?


Grow them now, take cuts and stick the best females out this spring. 
P.s. I had a terrible time with bud rot in my basement grow, during this last end of summer, Southcentral Alaska rainy season (think Seattle in January type conditions outdoors)
My heaviest losses were from some Bubba Kush crosses - CSI Humboldt, White S.A.G.E. Karma G, Gunslinger and Garlix from Greenpoint.
My Deputy got slightly hit @ week 9 and Copper Chem and Black Gold had zero problems.
I'm not sure if they will finish outdoors in Western Wasington, before the frost and monsoon rains begin, but Copper Chem is bud rot resistant.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 14, 2018)

I think I placed 3 or 4 orders in one day I just couldn't resist the deals! 
Bummer though, I accidentally submitted the same order twice using rewards points, cancelled one but was never refunded my points back. That ever happen to anyone?


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fluffy buds definitely do better outdoors when it's wet.
> I've been finding a little rot here & there on bigger, denser buds. I didn't notice it when I chopped because bud rot starts on the stem, which makes it almost invisible until it gets to the outer surface. Early bud rot looks like tiny black spots on the main stem of the cola.


Yeah, botrytis can't germinate (sporalate?) without liquid water. It pretty much always starts in the center of a cluster where water will collect and linger. Even just the plants transpiration is enough to make it happen in developed buds when it's cool and humid enough to keep it from evaporating.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Glass jar with anti-desiccant in the fridge.


Even a pile of rice is good.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2018)

Had a huge headache with my last order (auctions just before Christmas) between the Chinese CC processor and my bank. No fault of Gu's but I ended up with the bank cancelling my card / putting a hold on my online banking and no seeds. Top it off, I was only buying these for a friend.

This was my 8th order in a year so I knew a little patience and Gu would come through. 

Gu was happy to help out, used my nuggets to pay for the seeds and shipping, thanks


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Gu is a good man... He may get caught up in the busy aspects of life, running a A+ business like he does, but one thing I have learned about him is that he ALWAYS comes through and fixes ANY problem you may have.

Thanks Gu for being real!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Even a pile of rice is good.


I do put a few grains of rice in opened pack and stored pollen.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

Gu is almost as good at customer service as marketing.


----------



## BigWormWV (Jan 14, 2018)

Anyone have any good info on these strains ? bout 3 weeks into veg , 2 of each. Evergreen was literally popping while I was still getting all the others into paper towels. It sprouted within hours, crazy fast. Fastest grower so far also. Next fastest is California Cannon. Shortest is Purple Outlaw. Just looking to know which ones are gonna stretch, etc etc etc. I have low height restrictions so I like indica short ones. Blizzard Bush (1-BOX-C3) x 1, Butch Cassidy (2-BOX-D2) x 1, California Cannon (SKU-137) x 1, Chinook Haze (1-BOX-C4) x 1, Evergreen (1-BOX-B2) x 1, Pioneer Kush (3-BOX-B1) x 1, Purple Mountain Majesty (2-BOX-C1) x 1, Purple Outlaw (3-BOX-C2) x 1, The Deputy (3-BOX-A3) x 1


----------



## BigWormWV (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey GU,
I was just curious if I get nuggets for my $204 order couple weeks ago when you swiched formats and nothing was working right. ? Planning a big order here soon just tryin to get the best deal. Loving everything about this company so far.....


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 14, 2018)

BigWormWV said:


> Hey GU,
> I was just curious if I get nuggets for my $204 order couple weeks ago when you swiched formats and nothing was working right. ? Planning a big order here soon just tryin to get the best deal. Loving everything about this company so far.....


 Should this not be an email directly to GU? 

Come on people, understand the difference and appropriateness. Ffs


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

I have 4 California Cannon in veg that are also fast growers with exceptional vigor! The seeds were nice sized but very, very light colored. Seeds I might have culled if I made them! 4/4 on germ!


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. Or any of the discontinued, to keep it affordable. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...

@typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~


I'll even throw in a bunch of GPS seed remixes and F2s as prizes.

If there is enough interest, I'll start a thread.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~


What’s a scale?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~


Sounds fun! 
I may have to buy more beans...


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> What’s a scale?


since this is the internet, have to go with pretty pictures and for those of us in CO, perhaps a meet up?


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 14, 2018)

BigWormWV said:


> Hey GU,
> I was just curious if I get nuggets for my $204 order couple weeks ago when you swiched formats and nothing was working right. ? Planning a big order here soon just tryin to get the best deal. Loving everything about this company so far.....


Email him!! Questions about orders I would think that'll give you more success!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2018)

I grow in soil and can't compete with RDWC. Heisengrow would kick my butt.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grow in soil and can't compete with RDWC. Heisengrow would kick my butt.


I grow in ROLS and DTW. DTW gives bigger buds, but quality and density are far superior in soil. I switched to blu-mats a few years back from RWDC because it was significantly easier with the same returns and lots less BS to deal with.

*Not trying to start a soil vs soilless argument.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I grow in ROLS and DTW. DTW gives bigger buds, but quality and density are far superior in soil. I switched to blu-mats a few years back from RWDC because it was significantly easier with the same returns and lots less BS to deal with.
> 
> *Not trying to start a soil vs soilless argument.


If your soil was kicking RDWC to the curb you wasn't doing something right.Heres a shot of my gunslinger roots and you don' even wanna see how the plants look.i got enough haters on this thread.but I will definitely take this challenge lol.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> i got enough haters on this thread.



Must be a different thread. now show us that plant heisengrow I haven' seen much of gunslinger.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. Or any of the discontinued, to keep it affordable. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~
> ...


Love the idea. My choices are Texas butter, lucky 7s, blizzard bush, maverick


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If your soil was kicking RDWC to the curb you wasn't doing something right.Heres a shot of my gunslinger roots and you don' even wanna see how the plants look.i got enough haters on this thread.but I will definitely take this challenge lol.
> View attachment 4073071


No hate. Just what works for me. Quality crop by adding water and a top dress every 2 weeks or so. No pumps, chillers, cleaning and changing the rez or bottles. Just watch the grass grow.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Love the idea. My choices are Texas butter, lucky 7s or blizzard bush


Here is what I have available:
Ace High
Bodega bubblegum
Cackleberry
Copper Chem
Cookies and chem
Chinook haze
Purple Badlands
Night Rider
Deputy
Tomahawk
Texas butter
Maverick
Gunslinger
Sky pilot
Raindance
Boomtown
Cali cannon
Orange blossom special
Sundance kid
Eagle scout
Full moon fever
Cowboy Kush
Dynamite Diesel
Garlix
Evergreen

Not near my beans, but I think that is most of them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> No hate. Just what works for me. Quality crop by adding water and a top dress every 2 weeks or so. No pumps, chillers, cleaning and changing the rez or bottles. Just watch the grass grow.


Never change my rez.a good RDWC is like building a custom bike.once its all set up and you get everything right all u have to do is drive it.its getting it all to that point that sucks.going on my 3rd year in recirculating and I have it nailed down to a science.requires a little bit of trial and a shit load of error.if I had to go back to dirt I would quit growing.but like u said everyone has what' works for them.as far as the contest goes.sign me up


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Here is what I have available:
> Ace High
> Bodega bubblegum
> Cackleberry
> ...


I think it should be one pack of whatever greenpoint we pick.we all start same day on germination and after 50 days we pick our prize plant and post pics.judging should be done by the forum members.we can post 2 pics each of our chosen plant.1 good bud shot and 1 whole plant pic.
I think this would be a fair way to do it


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 14, 2018)

Contest sounds like fun....I think going with something under or undocumented is a great idea. Wouldn't mind seeing that purple outlaw or nightrider. Was planning to pop the nightrider anyways


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Contest sounds like fun....I think going with something under or undocumented is a great idea. Wouldn't mind seeing that purple outlaw or nightrider. Was planning to pop the nightrider anyways


Needs to be a set time limit and we need to pick our plant after 45 days so everyone can know which is our plant.keep people from pulling a different one out the back when there competition plant shits the bed.i say 100 days from sprout to picture day.some of u dirt growers gonna need all the extra veg days you can get lol


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Contest sounds like fun....I think going with something under or undocumented is a great idea. Wouldn't mind seeing that purple outlaw or nightrider. Was planning to pop the nightrider anyways


Sadly, no purple outlaw in my hands. I have plenty of Night Rider. 

I vote for Evergreen for the fact that it is an older GPS line crossed to the Stardawg male.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

It would be great if @Gu~ sent out some of the upcoming testers for a grow off and told none of us which one it is. 2 birds one stone. Testers guaranteed to be run. And everyone runs the same thing. And some damn fine smoke for all in the end

Free hype for GPS


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Sadly, no purple outlaw in my hands. I have plenty of Night Rider.
> 
> I vote for Evergreen for the fact that it is an older GPS line crossed to the Stardawg male.


I have evergreen too. I remember reading that one was GUs baby. Doesn't it have pbog in it somewhere?


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I have evergreen too. I remember reading that one was GUs baby. Doesn't it have pbog in it somewhere?


It's Alpine Kush. It's Pura Vida(also in blizzard bush) from Bodhi x Polarbear OG (Karma)


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 14, 2018)

KENTA said:


> I think I placed 3 or 4 orders in one day I just couldn't resist the deals!
> Bummer though, I accidentally submitted the same order twice using rewards points, cancelled one but was never refunded my points back. That ever happen to anyone?


Same thing happened to me. Hit the contact us button on the GPS website and shoot them a message and they will get you straightened out. They even threw in a few extra nuggets to make up for the inconvenience.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> It would be great if @Gu~ sent out some of the upcoming testers for a grow off and told none of us which one it is. 2 birds one stone. Testers guaranteed to be run. And everyone runs the same thing. And some damn fine smoke for all in the end
> 
> Free hype for GPS


I agree.that would be interesting if we all got the same testers to run in the contest.
If not I would run raindance.it was sackmasta flex favorite of all the GP gear he got.i finally got 2 packs of them on the cheap.been waiting for gu 2 discontinue them but I think he knows how good they are so I doubt anytime soon.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. Or any of the discontinued, to keep it affordable. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~
> ...


I’m already running my limit for now. I won’t start any more seeds until March or so, but I’m more than happy to post pictures of my current grow. I just flipped 5 Sundance Kid and 5 Jelly pie.


----------



## Feijao (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I agree.that would be interesting if we all got the same testers to run in the contest.
> If not I would run raindance.it was sackmasta flex favorite of all the GP gear he got.i finally got 2 packs of them on the cheap.been waiting for gu 2 discontinue them but I think he knows how good they are so I doubt anytime soon.


I'm definitely digging the fuck out of my Raindance right now! I have grown a lot of GPS. Besides one larf monster Deputy, I haven't had a plant that disappointed me yet.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m already running my limit for now. I won’t start any more seeds until March or so, but I’m more than happy to post pictures of my current grow. I just flipped 5 Sundance Kid and 5 Jelly pie.


Would love to see Sundance kid. I just finished a run with Jelly Pies mom, and delivered better than expected.

I think mid Feb - early March would be a good start. Give enough time to cycle plants for those that need to and time to decide what to grow.

I was just floating the idea out there at this point. If anyone is interested, post in the this thread or PM me and I'll start to compile a list.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I vote for Evergreen for the fact that it is an older GPS line crossed to the Stardawg male.


Would like to see Evergreen aswell, think it'd due this thread some justice.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Just looked at this again.....


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 14, 2018)

Wedding cake


----------



## typoerror (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm out. My next few rounds of flower are taken up. Great idea though. Would love to participate otherwise.

Btw. The new chat system on the gps website is pretty nice. Anyone else have a chance to use it yet?

That ecto cooler is really fucking good. That should be a great cross.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Would love to see Sundance kid. I just finished a run with Jelly Pies mom, and delivered better than expected.
> 
> I think mid Feb - early March would be a good start. Give enough time to cycle plants for those that need to and time to decide what to grow.
> 
> I was just floating the idea out there at this point. If anyone is interested, post in the this thread or PM me and I'll start to compile a list.


Just flipped them, so far they’re looking good, one squat pheno and one runt. The other three are uniform. I’m thinking the runt doesn’t like my super soil mix.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I do put a few grains of rice in opened pack and stored pollen.


I've used rice in Tupperware with salt. Seems to work well.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think it should be one pack of whatever greenpoint we pick.we all start same day on germination and after 50 days we pick our prize plant and post pics.judging should be done by the forum members.we can post 2 pics each of our chosen plant.1 good bud shot and 1 whole plant pic.
> I think this would be a fair way to do it


I don't have the collection you guys do but if you choose either cookies and chem or bandit breath then I'm down.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think it should be one pack of whatever greenpoint we pick.we all start same day on germination and after 50 days we pick our prize plant and post pics.judging should be done by the forum members.we can post 2 pics each of our chosen plant.1 good bud shot and 1 whole plant pic.
> I think this would be a fair way to do it


I'm a bit confused. 50 days from germination?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Just looked at this again.....View attachment 4073100


Eyeing the Fruity Pebbles....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm a bit confused. 50 days from germination?


Yeah.you have to pick your plant and post a pic of it.this way people can't fuck there plant up and bring in a different one.otherwise it won' be a contest.you have to post a pic of your plant 50 days from germination and the contest can run 100 days total.final.pics should be pic of whole plant and a good bud shit.this way we can pick our best plant out how many seeds were allowed to germinate.
I think a full pack to be fair.cause some of us might only get 1 or 2 females and others might get more


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

Feijao said:


> I'm definitely digging the fuck out of my Raindance right now! I have grown a lot of GPS. Besides one larf monster Deputy, I haven't had a plant that disappointed me yet.


That's weird cause my Deputies were very tight, ranging from OG golf balls to long and dense hybrid colas.
The pack of Skypilot I grew was total larf city, but potent AF! No one else seemed to have that issue with Skypilot.
I guess it's the roll of the dice, that determines the outcome.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah.you have to pick your plant and post a pic of it.this way people can't fuck there plant up and bring in a different one.otherwise it won' be a contest.you have to post a pic of your plant 50 days from germination and the contest can run 100 days total.final.pics should be pic of whole plant and a good bud shot



Ok, yeah. That makes, sense. I'd probably go with something like a weekly or biweekly journal entry to keep everyone honest. It's hard to know for sure which plant out of a batch of seeds is going to be the standout until they're getting into the home stretch of flowering.

At fifty days out of a hundred most plants would hardly even be in the beginning of flowering. At that point it's just guess work about what you're best plant is.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 14, 2018)

some cookies n chem I jar'd up this morning.
 
 
tire rubber key lime cream canoli chemical pinesol cleaner


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah.you have to pick your plant and post a pic of it.this way people can't fuck there plant up and bring in a different one.otherwise it won' be a contest.you have to post a pic of your plant 50 days from germination and the contest can run 100 days total.final.pics should be pic of whole plant and a good bud shit.this way we can pick our best plant out how many seeds were allowed to germinate.
> I think a full pack to be fair.cause some of us might only get 1 or 2 females and others might get more


How would you even begin to contain a plant vegged for 40 + days in RDWC?

I grow DTW in coco and I can only veg for 15 to 20 days. They grow so fast that when I turn them at 36 inches and they start their stretch, I'm breaking limbs (supercropping) @ 4 feet and it's a mess. Some strains would finish @ over 6 feet if left unmolested, with 2 -3 weeks veg.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Eyeing the Fruity Pebbles....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How would you even begin to contain a plant vegged for 40 + days in RDWC?
> 
> I grow DTW in coco and I can only veg for 15 to 20 days. They grow so fast that when I turn them at 36 inches and they start their stretch, I'm breaking limbs (supercropping) @ 4 feet and it's a mess. Some strains would finish @ over 6 feet if left unmolested, with 2 -3 weeks veg.


I'll have 12 foot ceilings by than so I'm good.people can veg for a week if they want but they have to have there plant picked at 50 days.this is what I was saying.will be a good way to keep it honest and a growers ability to eyeball a good plant and pick his trophy 100 day contest.a contest of grow and instinct.the 50 day limit will also keep people from vegging 2 months.than we can all compare 100 day old plants finished.also the growers can have a pretty good feel of the plants cause if the veg 2 weeks they will still have a month to pick the one they want.they can veg for a month if the like but will only leave 5 weeks to flower.will keep everyone honest and be an actual contest on grower ability and not so much a contest of genetics


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2018)

Re: contest. Sometimes what begins as an interesting and fun idea, ultimately ends up being an extremely regrettable decision.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Re: contest. Sometimes what begins as an interesting and fun idea, ultimately ends up being an extremely regrettable decision.


Im Trying to keep it simple right now.
I'm only looking for interest, and what to run.

Beyond that, try to establish some structure.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'll have 12 foot ceilings by than so I'm good.people can veg for a week if they want but they have to have there plant picked at 50 days.this is what I was saying.will be a good way to keep it honest and a growers ability to eyeball a good plant and pick his trophy 100 day contest.a contest of grow and instinct.the 50 day limit will also keep people from vegging 2 months.than we can all compare 100 day old plants finished.also the growers can have a pretty good feel of the plants cause if the veg 2 weeks they will still have a month to pick the one they want.they can veg for a month if the like but will only leave 5 weeks to flower.will keep everyone honest and be an actual contest on grower ability and not so much a contest of genetics


Some people would luck out and pick what turns out to be one of the best examples in their batch. There's no "instinct" for divining what will be the best plant from vegging. If we all just get the one and have to choose it before even knowing what it does then the whole thing is a total craps shoot.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Some people would luck out and pick what turns out to be one of the best examples in their batch. There's no "instinct" for divining what will be the best plant from vegging. If we all just get the one and have to choose it before even knowing what it does then the whole thing is a total craps shoot.


I completely disagree.Ive been able to tell a keeper 2 weeks into flower.You can see the leaves and calyxs under a microscope and look at the over all growth and vigor.Ive rarely had a garbage plant in veg turn out to be a prized champion in the garden.They usually continue down the same pattern of circling the drain and turn out to be garbage,Not saying it NEVER happens but normally strong plants in veg covered up in trichs under a microscope turn out to be good plants.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How would you even begin to contain a plant vegged for 40 + days in RDWC?
> 
> I grow DTW in coco and I can only veg for 15 to 20 days. They grow so fast that when I turn them at 36 inches and they start their stretch, I'm breaking limbs (supercropping) @ 4 feet and it's a mess. Some strains would finish @ over 6 feet if left unmolested, with 2 -3 weeks veg.


Also running warmer lights off temps will keep them down some.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> We must live in different worlds. I've never seen a plant in veg covered in trichomes.


under a microscope.I discovered it years ago looking for mites.tiny bubbles.Some have way more than others.take a leaf sample from different plants and look under a 50x microscope.you will see some have way more than others.trichs are a genetic predisposition.Small environment variables can increase them but the genetic still has to be there.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> under a microscope.I discovered it years ago looking for mites.tiny bubbles.Some have way more than others.take a leaf sample from different plants and look under a 50x microscope.you will see some have way more than others.trichs are a genetic predisposition.Small environment variables can increase them but the genetic still has to be there.


I've got plants in solo cups right now under 30 days from getting seeds wet that have trichomes visible to the naked eye.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've got plants in solo cups right now under 30 days from getting seeds wet that have trichomes visible to the naked eye.


Next ill be told genetics dont have shit to do with trichomes.Will be good to know so i can throw away all my moms and start mixing trichome juice and unicorn piss to sprinkle on my plants.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

Hard to catch in a sh!tty cell phone pic but they're there.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've got plants in solo cups right now under 30 days from getting seeds wet that have trichomes visible to the naked eye.


I didn't catch the microscope part. I'm running on no sleep after a double that went late last night. That's why I deleted that post. That and because smart ass comments never turn into anything good.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Just looked at this again.....View attachment 4073100


That Cherry Lime Haze, FPOG, Sundae Driver, Wedding Cake, and Stardawg BX2 all look good. Will probably get at least 2-3 packs of each depending on the 4/20 sale.
Edit: For the tester round I just want that FPOG x, then will go from there if it's gone.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I didn't catch the microscope part. I'm running on no sleep after a double that went late last night. That's why I deleted that post. That and because smart ass comments never turn into anything good.


I wasn't trying to stir the pot either


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hard to catch in a sh!tty cell phone pic but they're there.
> 
> View attachment 4073174


Without magnification all you're going to see on something at that stage is the cystolith hairs.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2018)

I see trichomes and a purple tinge on a papaya on the first set of leaves. Interesting, very interesting.....


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I completely disagree.Ive been able to tell a keeper 2 weeks into flower.You can see the leaves and calyxs under a microscope and look at the over all growth and vigor.Ive rarely had a garbage plant in veg turn out to be a prized champion in the garden.They usually continue down the same pattern of circling the drain and turn out to be garbage,Not saying it NEVER happens but normally strong plants in veg covered up in trichs under a microscope turn out to be good plants.


I've had plenty of plants from seed that looked very disappointing in veg next to their sisters. I've even considered culling them. I never did cull them and I've never regretted it. I've even had some major surprises. I've also had plants from seed that were carbon copies in veg and completely different in flower.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Without magnification all you're going to see on something at that stage is the cystolith hairs.


Gotta disagree friend. These are globes that can be seen with the naked eye under HPS. You can see the difference between hairs and globes in the pic I provided.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've had plenty of plants from seed that looked very disappointing in veg next to their sisters. I've even considered culling them. I never did cull them and I've never regretted it. I've even had some major surprises. I've also had plants from seed that were carbon copies in veg and completely different in flower.


Even a blind squirrel can find a nut every now and than


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I just fired my web guy and his team. Time for some new blood to fix these bugs.


Look into pivotal labs by rei flagship... have a buddy that works there, and sounds like they're legit...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Even a blind squirrel can find a nut every now and than


I think that analogy better fits the guy who thinks he can pick out the keeper without seeing it more than 2 weeks into flowering.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Gotta disagree friend. These are globes that can be seen with the naked eye under HPS. You can see the difference between hairs and globes in the pic I provided.



I suppose we'll just have to agree to disagreevon that one.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2018)

Please, if a contest befalls us, may it be on a new thread far away. So we all don't get wet from any pissin' contests.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. Or any of the discontinued, to keep it affordable. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~
> ...


I am interested in the Blizzard Bush, Golden Nugget and Full Moon Fever. There is hardly anything on the thread about those 3.

I'm up for it!


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

@mrfreshy im down for sure! I can always cull my chucks to make space & im 3 wks out from knowing which plants out of 12 are keepers.

GPS packs I have are: Bandits Breath (tired of cookies though), Copper Chem, Maverick, Deputy, Tombstone, Knight Rider, Blizard Bush & Raindance. I vote to run Blizzard Bush or Golden Nuggets if I had it but I gave that pack to a friend.

I also like the idea of the testers if Gu is down to reserve some for us. Last time the tester signup was nuts & my ass was sleep lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh and the Sundance Kid.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I think that analogy better fits the guy who thinks he can pick out the keeper without seeing it more than 2 weeks into flowering.


Naw it' to the guy that thinks every garbage plant in veg is gonna be the next Colorado craze.not saying every garbage plant is gonna be great.yes anyone who thought every shitty plant in veg would continue to be crap is foolish.but I wouldn't give a shit if it was.i don' have time to babysit shitty plants and hope for the best.if I have to watch a plant veg a month to get to it's 4th node it's gotta go.dont care how great it is.i can find plenty of females with vigor and also heavy trichs and terpines.so yes even a blind squirrel will find a nut from time.if you can't tell how good a plant is gonna flower after 3 weeks into flip you need a new hobby.thats like 1rst grade growing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Please, if a contest befalls us, may it be on a new thread far away. So we all don't get wet from any pissin' contests.


Like it hasn't started allready..... You know how those laid back weed guys are.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Like it hasn't started allready..... You know how those laid back weed guys are.....


It' normally the ones bitching about the ones bitching that clutter everything up.the ones who discuss the details move on afterwards.the ones complaining about the arguments will be here long after the smoke clears


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> @mrfreshy im down for sure! I can always cull my chucks to make space & im 3 wks out from knowing which plants out of 12 are keepers.
> 
> GPS packs I have are: Bandits Breath (tired of cookies though), Copper Chem, Maverick, Deputy, Tombstone, Knight Rider, Blizard Bush & Raindance. I vote to run Blizzard Bush & Golden Nuggets but I gave that pack to a friend.
> 
> I also like the idea of the testers if Gu is down to reserve some for us. Last time the tester signup was nuts & my ass was sleep lol.


Ya, Gu~ already said its gonna be by GPS Gazette notification and signup will be at like 3 am. "Gonna be a lot of folks mad at 3:01 am". For a FPOG x Stardawg I'll jump through some hoops.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw it' to the guy that thinks every garbage plant in veg is gonna be the next Colorado craze.not saying every garbage plant is gonna be great.yes anyone who thought every shitty plant in veg would continue to be crap is foolish.but I wouldn't give a shit if it was.i don' have time to babysit shitty plants and hope for the best.if I have to watch a plant veg a month to get to it's 4th node it's gotta go.dont care how great it is.i can find plenty of females with vigor and also heavy trichs and terpines.so yes even a blind squirrel will find a nut from time.if you can't tell how good a plant is gonna flower after 3 weeks into flip you need a new hobby.thats like 1rst grade growing.


Some if my best all around strains look like they aren't doing anything from just after the stretch until about five and a half weeks into flowering and then they explode. There's no way you can know how plant is going to finish unless you finish it. 

Now if you have a seedling that only has 4 nodes after 30 days it's probably something like this fuck up. And yes, I did cull this one.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Eyeing the Fruity Pebbles....


Same here... It is going to be hard as fuck to be able to test them though. We will have to be very lucky. Here is what Gu~ told me in email... Copied and pasted...

"There will be an announcement via the Greenpoint Gazette closer to the time with instructions.

Because of the demand it will not be posted more than once it will be tough to find and hard to signup.

All this in attempt to only keep the most enthusiastic people around even then most people who are there to signup will miss the window. Roughly 1 min.



Gu~
Breeder, Greenpoint Seeds"


Has anyone received an email from the Gazette yet? I signed up about 2 weeks ago and not got one yet just wondering if I may have signed up wrong.

And like I said in order to test those beans its gonna be almost impossible... But I'm gonna do my best to get the chance. The blissful wizard and fruity pebbles cross interests me the most for sure!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It' normally the ones bitching about the ones bitching that clutter everything up
> 
> .the ones complaining about the arguments will be here long after the smoke clears


Says the guy who carries a signature of quotes from a two week old flame fest. lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, Gu~ already said its gonna be by GPS Gazette notification and signup will be at like 3 am. "Gonna be a lot of folks mad at 3:01 am". For a FPOG x Stardawg I'll jump through some hoops.


Hell yeah! Good news for me as those hours are my "daytime" hours lol. I'm definitely going to be up and waiting... Every night. I'm ALWAYS up at 3:00 am.... I know some people have schedules that does not allow that ability for them and to those people, I wish you luck!


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ya, Gu~ already said its gonna be by GPS Gazette notification and signup will be at like 3 am. "Gonna be a lot of folks mad at 3:01 am". For a FPOG x Stardawg I'll jump through some hoops.


I hope that’s 3am mountain time then I may be able to grab something. I’m not really moved by any of those crosses though. I do want to just try something different that I wouldnt normally pick.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

I think we should have more like a 5 minute time frame. One minute, like Gu~ said... Is nearly impossible.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> I hope that’s 3am mountain time then I may be able to grab something. I’m not really moved by any of those crosses though. I do want to just try something different that I wouldnt normally pick.


I hope its 3am eastern time lol..


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Some if my best all around strains look like they aren't doing anything from just after the stretch until about five and a half weeks into flowering and then they explode. There's no way you can know how plant is going to finish unless you finish it.
> 
> Now if you have a seedling that only has 4 nodes after 30 days it's probably something like this fuck up. And yes, I did cull this one.


I had a plant do that and it topped itself when it grew in haha


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4073219
> 
> Says the guy who carries a signature of quotes from a two week old flame fest. lol


Wall of shame.Still waiting to put one of your quotes there.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

That Legend og tester looks nice as well !


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I hope its 3am eastern time lol..


Shit I hope its 5am eastern time! I can do 3am but I rather it be 5 so I can just stay up & start my day lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> Shit I hope its 5am eastern time! I can do 3am but I rather it be 5 so I can just stay up & start my day lol


Lol... I'm gonna try like hell is all I can say. If I miss it, I miss it. They will be released eventually.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I think we should have more like a 5 minute time frame. One minute, like Gu~ said... Is nearly impossible.


All you can do is hope someone else isnt as diehard about it as you are lol.


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol... I'm gonna try like hell is all I can say. If I miss it, I miss it. They will be released eventually.


True, I missed the last testers but wasnt too worried. I just want to get some more GPS gear startred the Cali Cannon really impressed me!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Wall of shame.Still waiting to put one of your quotes there.


I don't doubt that for a second. Here's one you can use:

As a legend in your own mind, you're the particular type of buzzkill that negates any positive vibes from any weed you grow. The guy that breaks up any party upon your arrival.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> True, I missed the last testers but wasnt too worried. I just want to get some more GPS gear startred the Cali Cannon really impressed me!


So how does it work? You receive the email, the you have roughly "one minute" to do what exactly??
I didn't know anything about GPS during the last tester drop. But now I am a die hard fan @HydroRed. Lol...

And what does he do? Like send you a 10 pack or something?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> So how does it work? You receive the email, the you have roughly "one minute" to do what exactly??
> I didn't know anything about GPS during the last tester drop. But now I am a die hard fan @HydroRed. Lol...
> 
> And what does he do? Like send you a 10 pack or something?


Testers were packed the same as purchased seeds last time.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 14, 2018)

He usually gives away 10 packs of each strain. The set up is testers will have their own page and they go on sale for $0 at a specific time. Fastest triggers get the goods. It usually take about a minute to sell out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Testers were packed the same as purchased seeds last time.


Oh so it was totally different than the new testers?

So pretty much last time they went out as freebies? No one minute time frame to sign up or anything like that?

That would be sweet if he done it the same way again.

Do you get to choose which you wanna test?


----------



## higher self (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> So how does it work? You receive the email, the you have roughly "one minute" to do what exactly??
> I didn't know anything about GPS during the last tester drop. But now I am a die hard fan @HydroRed. Lol...
> 
> And what does he do? Like send you a 10 pack or something?


Yeah you do it just like your making a purchase so gotta snipe what you want fast!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

typoerror said:


> He usually gives away 10 packs of each strain. The set up is testers will have their own page and they go on sale at a specific time. Fastest triggers get the goods. It usually take about a minute to sell out.


So if you are lucky and sign up in that one minute time frame, you get access to a page only accessible by those who got to sign up... Then you have to buy them?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> Yeah you do it just like your making a purchase so gotta snipe what you want fast!


But only the people who get lucky in that one minute time frame get access to this page, correct?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't doubt that for a second. Here's one you can use:
> 
> As a legend in your own mind, you're the particular type of buzzkill that negates any positive vibes from any weed you grow. The guy that breaks up any party upon your arrival.


Your small potatoes man,Never really paid no mind to your post.Here is a shovel so u can dig me a trench and cry a river.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> But only the people who get lucky in that one minute time frame get access to this page, correct?


Its fukin retarded.I would never send out test seeds to people who never post pics or reviews of my gear.It is basically like throwing them in the trash.maybe a very small percentage of people on this thread will luck up and even if they do will they post pics and reviews?Probably not.they'll just grow the shit and take cuts and that's that.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 14, 2018)

typoerror said:


> He usually gives away 10 packs of each strain. The set up is testers will have their own page and they go on sale at a specific time. Fastest triggers get the goods. It usually take about a minute to sell out.


10 packs of each strain or 10 packs total, one of each strain??
Do you pop all of em at once??


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 14, 2018)

Its always crazy when the testers come up to grab.
Be nice but it is what it is,im happy cruising with the auctions.
Plenty of magic to get just have to have patience


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 14, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll throw this out there, since I'm always up for competition.
> Since it seems like most of us have accumulated a nice stash of sweet Greenpoint offerings. How about a little grow off? Pick 1 strain, and all grow it at the same time. Maybe 5 seeds? I would love to do a line that has little info on it. Perhaps Evergreen or Cowboy Kush, or Texas butter. Or any of the discontinued, to keep it affordable. If anyone is interested, or wants to suggest a strain, go for it. I'm thinking maybe a mid February start? Our own little GPS cup...
> 
> @typoerror @LubdaNugs @Chunky Stool @Heisengrow @higher self @hillbill @Gu~
> ...


I'd be down doesn't matter what strain I'll just buy it.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 14, 2018)

If you're signed up for the newsletter, you will get all the information you need about the testers. No need hurting your brains trying to figure this out now.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

typoerror said:


> If you're signed up for the newsletter, you will get all the information you need about the testers. No need hurting your brains trying to figure this out now.


Have you revived anything in mail after signing up for the Gazette or news letter? I signed up over 2 weeks ago and ain't got an email or nothing?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

What are the prices on the testers?? Usually same as full price beans" $107.00?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Its fukin retarded.I would never send out test seeds to people who never post pics or reviews of my gear.It is basically like throwing them in the trash.maybe a very small percentage of people on this thread will luck up and even if they do will they post pics and reviews?Probably not.they'll just grow the shit and take cuts and that's that.


I know some might do that. Not me. I will document it day by day from sprout to harvest, smoke report and all.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Have you revived anything in mail after signing up for the Gazette or news letter? I signed up over 2 weeks ago and ain't got an email or nothing?[/QUOTE
> I get emails about sales and stuff,so i'm assuming your good.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> What are the prices on the testers?? Usually same as full price beans" $107.00?


This is where the frenzy comes in. You're allowed 1 pack for the low low of freeninetynine.

The last time gps released testers it was something like 25 different strains, 10 packs each, one per person and was sold out after 1 minute. There's less total strains this time, 1 minute is a generous estimate. 



psychadelibud said:


> Have you revived anything in mail after signing up for the Gazette or news letter? I signed up over 2 weeks ago and ain't got an email or nothing?


I got an email two weeks ago about the new years sale. That's the most recent mailing. If you're not receiving anything, check you're spam folder.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 14, 2018)

Every time I read testers and the joy us growers have for them it reminds me of the wire lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I know some might do that. Not me. I will document it day by day from sprout to harvest, smoke report and all.


Personally not gonna sign up for nothing to get in line behind someones gear.I would rather they ask me personally because they felt i was qualified to give there stuff a good representation.Would rather spend my wattage where it counts on verified strains.Ill leave that shit show to the more dedicated people as Gu put it.
Hopefully some decent growers get a hold of it and post up some good pics and reports so we can snatch them up in auction and not have to sign into some secret backdoor bullshit in the middle of the night lol.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 14, 2018)

Unknown greenpoint strain. Looking happy in the greenhouse only a couple wks into flower.

(Either night rider or ace high)


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Some if my best all around strains look like they aren't doing anything from just after the stretch until about five and a half weeks into flowering and then they explode. There's no way you can know how plant is going to finish unless you finish it.
> 
> Now if you have a seedling that only has 4 nodes after 30 days it's probably something like this fuck up. And yes, I did cull this one.


I agree.
Pulling the less vigorous females too early in flower is like sexing plants by yanking all of the tall plants in veg in order to eliminate the males.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I agree.
> Pulling the less vigorous females too early in flower is like sexing plants by yanking all of the tall plants in veg in order to eliminate the males.


I never said to pull less vigorous plants in veg.I never kill females for any reason but in my experience that more vigorous females produce better smoke.Anyone who says they would prefer a lanky skinny plant with 4 nodes a branch and a half ounce of smoke on a full grown plant is full of shit.This was all brought up because of selecting plants for a contest.No one said they was gonna throw away there females.But if we dont have a selected plant within a time period people can just sprout 100 seeds and pull there best female out on judgement day 4 months from sprout.Wont be much of a contest.My suggestion was a fair way to keep people honest.Its simple.sprout a pack and pick your girl in 50 days.post up a pic of the whole plant.The End.no bullshit no drama.people want to make into something its not with ugly shit plants can be so great blah blah.Yes it can happen but that wasnt the point


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 14, 2018)

A tent full of potential, 5 Jelly Pie towards the front and 5 Sundance Kid towards the back.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Wall of shame.Still waiting to put one of your quotes there.


I can't even see the signatures on my browser.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Out of 5 ghost OG females #8 was the always the best one.i knew 2 weeks into flower she was a bad ass.all 5 seeds came from the same pack.#7 and 10 were garbage from the beginning and are still garbage.10 just now started to flower after 30 days of 12 12.maybe these late bloomers were always good plants but we're negleced in the beginning and finally made a turn to the better but I can usually tell right away if a plant is gonna be a bad ass in flower after a couple weeks of flip.the runt #11 is the worst one.cant wait to kill it.1 long main line very few branches and few bud sites.junk


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I never said to pull less vigorous plants in veg.I never kill females for any reason but in my experience that more vigorous females produce better smoke.Anyone who says they would prefer a lanky skinny plant with 4 nodes a branch and a half ounce of smoke on a full grown plant is full of shit.This was all brought up because of selecting plants for a contest.No one said they was gonna throw away there females.But if we dont have a selected plant within a time period people can just sprout 100 seeds and pull there best female out on judgement day 4 months from sprout.Wont be much of a contest.My suggestion was a fair way to keep people honest.Its simple.sprout a pack and pick your girl in 50 days.post up a pic of the whole plant.The End.no bullshit no drama.people want to make into something its not with ugly shit plants can be so great blah blah.Yes it can happen but that wasnt the point


Well when it comes to this situation I take the OGKB for example. If someone had that exact plant from seed and did not know it was OGKB they would pull that bitch in a heart beat. The veg is extremely slow with extreme mutations and you would think it was a straight up runt.

But it is some of the best shit ever to breed with and the OGKB itself along with the 2.0 is super dank potent herb.

I had a bagseed plant one time out of some kind of blueberry/afghani cross. I had a big ol' patch growing guerilla and noticed one female was slow and stunted all to hell. I used to almost always pull or chop them down. I decided to leave that one and compared to the others around it that was yielding 6 to 12 ounces per plant this one had an extremely low yield of around just one ounce. It looked identical to OGKB but OGKB did not exist at that time.

It had hues of purple and dark greenish buds looking exactly like OGKB. It had a straight blueberry smell that I could not find in hundreds on blueberry grows since. Smelled like straight blueberry muffins with a little cookie dough on top.

Damn I wish is had the opportunity to have bred with that one runt plant because I may have made it a lot further in life than I am now. It was that good. Even the smoke smelled of blueberry muffins. More trichs than almost any other plant I have grown to date. All she needed we some work.

Point is, I never cull any female unless hermie traits are showing early on.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

And no @Heisengrow I am not saying you said "to pull anything early" or being defensive whatsoever. Just stating my opinion non the ordeal since it was brought up.

This is not pointed towards you either but I just wanna say it...

Some people are just after weight. Commercial growers for example, which is totally understandable... If it don't put out, then get out kind of attitude isn't the best attitude to have if your true to the game.

You could take that puny pheno and work it into something heavy yielding "OGKB 2.0" for example and start making some mean ass crosses. That would make any commercial grower more money (stronger herb, sought for genetics, etc) than just say a blue dream cut over and over and over again.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well when it comes to this situation I take the OGKB for example. If someone had that exact plant from seed and did not know it was OGKB they would pull that bitch in a heart beat. The veg is extremely slow with extreme mutations and you would think it was a straight up runt.
> 
> But it is some of the best shit ever to breed with and the OGKB itself along with the 2.0 is super dank potent herb.
> 
> ...


Breeding stock and cloning stock are different.pollen chucking without the space to test the f1's does not interest me.anyone can grow a male to pollinate any plant but until you put the time in to verify those offspring it's a gamble.Gu has a proven male and he breeds it to clone only strains.he knows what is going to come from it.
I have no patience for mutated OGKB plants.theres way to much better shit out there.some of the traits they pass on is great but I dealt with them in DVG gear and I refuse to go that route again.ill take CHEM,diesels,and Ocala OG's any day of the week.leave that OGKB to the purple fanatics.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Breeding stock and cloning stock are different.pollen chucking without the space to test the f1's does not interest me.anyone can grow a male to pollinate any plant but until you put the time in to verify those offspring it's a gamble.Gu has a proven male and he breeds it to clone only strains.he knows what is going to come from it.
> I have no patience for mutated OGKB plants.theres way to much better shit out there.some of the traits they pass on is great but I dealt with them in DVG gear and I refuse to go that route again.ill take CHEM,diesels,and Ocala OG's any day of the week.leave that OGKB to the purple fanatics.


Look at some of the OGKB crosses out there like Mycoteks for example. Look at hell breath. That shit is amazingly potent and yields good.

Like you said it does take time and effort to get stability and working something takes space.

But you would be surprised what you can do with a stunted or small plant that puts out potent herb.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Don't get me wrong I am a skunk, chem, diesel, OG and haze man myself. Also I love landraces...

But it never hurts to have something in the corners filling in that extra little space like OGKB and 2.0 to pull out and get the buddies guessing every now and then you know for a good connoisseur time.

There are some HEAVY yielding 2.0 crosses out there bro.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I never said to pull less vigorous plants in veg.I never kill females for any reason but in my experience that more vigorous females produce better smoke.Anyone who says they would prefer a lanky skinny plant with 4 nodes a branch and a half ounce of smoke on a full grown plant is full of shit.This was all brought up because of selecting plants for a contest.No one said they was gonna throw away there females.But if we dont have a selected plant within a time period people can just sprout 100 seeds and pull there best female out on judgement day 4 months from sprout.Wont be much of a contest.My suggestion was a fair way to keep people honest.Its simple.sprout a pack and pick your girl in 50 days.post up a pic of the whole plant.The End.no bullshit no drama.people want to make into something its not with ugly shit plants can be so great blah blah.Yes it can happen but that wasnt the point


I realize you didn't say anything about pulling plants in veg, this is why I said


> Pulling the less vigorous females too early in flower is like sexing plants by yanking all of the tall plants in veg in order to eliminate the males.


I do agree though that I'd pick the most vigorous female, if I was only allowed 1, for a grow off.
I would be game for some competition, but none of the suggested strains really interest me.
Now if @Gu~ would sponsor such a grow-a-thon, with testers, I'd be Johnny-on-the-spot.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I realize you didn't say anything about pulling plants in veg, this is why I said
> I do agree though that I'd pick the most vigorous female, if I was only allowed 1, for a grow off.
> I would be game for some competition, but none of the suggested strains really interest me.
> Now if @Gu~ would sponsor such a grow-a-thon, with testers, I'd be Johnny-on-the-spot.


Hell yeah bud... This is what I'm talking about. Maybe we should all start a petition to Gu~ about doing a growathon like this.... I believe he has a bigger family than he suspects. Lets do it lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

I am dead srs about that idea. Lets do it!


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 14, 2018)

On the last tester run, the countdown timer was set up, when it hit 0 the frenzy was on.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Like over on IC they have a "Mycoteks testers group" that is highly successful and beneficial for the breeders as well...

I'm not a member of it but I do read it and I think it is a great idea. Plus all Gu~s die hard fans get opportunities to test them out equally. Like the ones that miss the drop or the ones that have lower funds...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

It will bring the green point family closer together, increase Gu~s reputation and marketing more so than it already is... And increase sales and popularity all in one..

Come on guys lets getter done!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I am dead srs about that idea. Lets do it!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Y'all known if the people are for it, Gu~ being the kind gentleman he is, will be for it as well!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 14, 2018)

We could call it the Greenpoint Cup.  Move over High Times.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> We could call it the Greenpoint Cup.  Move over High Times.


Agree!


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Does the CannaVenture from GPS ship from elsewhere?

How long does it usually take for the CV to ship?

I got five auctions the other day. 2 CV and 3 GPS. Have to be fast man you guys snipped the shit outta me about 27 times! Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> We could call it the Greenpoint Cup.  Move over High Times.





hydgrow said:


> Does the CannaVenture from GPS ship from elsewhere?
> 
> How long does it usually take for the CV to ship?
> 
> I got five auctions the other day. 2 CV and 3 GPS. Have to be fast man you guys snipped the shit outta me about 27 times! Lol


yeah it comes from somewhere else but still discreet


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I had a plant do that and it topped itself when it grew in haha


That seedling though had a few pairs of true leaves but no tops. It stayed like it was in that pic for a week or two with no change before I took the pic and chopped it. I'd never seen that mutation so I figured I'd keep it around for a minute to see what it did.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I never said to pull less vigorous plants in veg.I never kill females for any reason but in my experience that more vigorous females produce better smoke.Anyone who says they would prefer a lanky skinny plant with 4 nodes a branch and a half ounce of smoke on a full grown plant is full of shit.This was all brought up because of selecting plants for a contest.No one said they was gonna throw away there females.But if we dont have a selected plant within a time period people can just sprout 100 seeds and pull there best female out on judgement day 4 months from sprout.Wont be much of a contest.My suggestion was a fair way to keep people honest.Its simple.sprout a pack and pick your girl in 50 days.post up a pic of the whole plant.The End.no bullshit no drama.people want to make into something its not with ugly shit plants can be so great blah blah.Yes it can happen but that wasnt the point


First off the original idea was everyone starts one pack. This whole "someone could start one hundred seeds" bullshit is just you blowing things way out of proportion. If everyone picks their best instead of whatever the one they picked on what ever day at the very beginning of flowering then everyone is putting their best example forward. That is an equal (fair) representation. Anything else would be skewed by the fact that you absolutely can not tell with certainty how exactly the plant will finish without finishing it.

Maybe you're some kind of omniscient grow God but for the rest of us mere mortals we just have to wait until the future arrives to know exactly what it holds for us.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Does the CannaVenture from GPS ship from elsewhere?
> 
> How long does it usually take for the CV to ship?
> 
> I got five auctions the other day. 2 CV and 3 GPS. Have to be fast man you guys snipped the shit outta me about 27 times! Lol


I made an order from GPS last week of GPS and cannaventure seeds. They shipped from different addresses in Colorado but both came on the same day and were packaged exactly the same.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Good morning GPS family!

Lets get started on this plea to Gu~ today about creating a tester thread... Since he has such a large family of fans and great growers, I believe it would be an amazing thing to have such a thread started. I may even start the thread myself...

I think personally that it would work out much better this way and like I said, it would benefit him as well on his part. Seeing day by day progress and documentation, interaction between his fans and family would be a great way to bring us all closer together and get the most information on the tested strains out there in plain sight and also allow the results to be easily organized and put together in one place, easily available for observation to the interested eyes.

Hope everyone is as serious as I myself am about this whole thing.

I know this would be a great move and it would benefit everyone interested and @Gu~ himself... 

Who's down?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2018)

The dream catcher I chopped is pure blueberry. Best of the blueberry I have grown. Purple scissor hash...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> The dream catcher I chopped is pure blueberry. Best of the blueberry I have grown. Purple scissor hash...


Sounds nice... Got pics?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Sounds nice... Got pics?


Somewhere a page or ten back.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh I believe I seen those... Lol.

Can you give a smoke report and nose report on it?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

I have 3 packs of Dream Catcher myself. Excited to run them... I known its gonna be top notch potency and bag appeal and I bet the yield is heavy as well having that blue dream in the mix.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2018)

In a couple weeks it should be smokable. The scissor was very nice blueberry muffins. Smell is sweet berries.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> First off the original idea was everyone starts one pack. This whole "someone could start one hundred seeds" bullshit is just you blowing things way out of proportion. If everyone picks their best instead of whatever the one they picked on what ever day at the very beginning of flowering then everyone is putting their best example forward. That is an equal (fair) representation. Anything else would be skewed by the fact that you absolutely can not tell with certainty how exactly the plant will finish without finishing it.
> 
> Maybe you're some kind of omniscient grow God but for the rest of us mere mortals we just have to wait until the future arrives to know exactly what it holds for us.


Maybe you should get a bigger tent.lol its always funny to me these people that are askijng noob ass questions like 4 months ago than all of a sudden they become experts and have no grows or shit to back shit up.any first grade grower can tell how well a plant will finish.trichs are clearly visible under a microscope as the plant matures and is initiated into flower.i was suggesting a rule to make the competition interesting and Give people like yourself a snow balls chance in hell to win.under the rules you suggest you won' have a chance lol.not even close.maybe after you graduate to second grade.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have 3 packs of Dream Catcher myself. Excited to run them... I known its gonna be top notch potency and bag appeal and I bet the yield is heavy as well having that blue dream in the mix.


Blue dream always brings a big yield.i had blue dream mom for a while but killed her.no one wants blue dream where I am.the potency wasnt that good as ive found with alot of purple strains compared to other stuff.i try to.avoid purple strains all together anymore.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Blue dream always brings a big yield.i had blue dream mom for a while but killed her.no one wants blue dream where I am.the potency wasnt that good as ive found with alot of purple strains compared to other stuff.i try to.avoid purple strains all together anymore.


There are some extremely potent purple strains out there. OGKB and OGKB 2.0... Blissful Wizard, on and on... 

Sugar Punch from Sannies seeds was one of the most potent strains I have ever grown period. Big yieling with pure f'd up haze high as well.

Same with Killing Fields.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Look at this OGKB 2.0 for example... Sweet.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There are some extremely potent purple strains out there. OGKB and OGKB 2.0... Blissful Wizard, on and on...
> 
> Sugar Punch from Sannies seeds was one of the most potent strains I have ever grown period. Big yieling with pure f'd up haze high as well.
> 
> Same with Killing Fields.


I know there is but in my experience it seems they are hard to find.the ones I have ran have been pretty weak in comparison to other stuff I have.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I know there is but in my experience it seems they are hard to find.the ones I have ran have been pretty weak in comparison to other stuff I have.


What has been one of the best for you/what are you into these days @Heisengrow?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Y


psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4073531
> 
> Look at this OGKB 2.0 for example... Sweet.


you like that OGKB stuff lol.DVG gear is full of OGKB stuff


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> What has been one of the best for you/what are you into these days @Heisengrow?


Greenpoint is at the top of my list but I went through some rare dankness and archive that was really good.grew some humboldt csi and tga that was ok and topdawg.this greenpoint stuff grows very tall so I'm having to adjust.I had a few mishaps so I got set back on greenpoint.had a security breach to deal with(I'm in an outlaw state)and high male ratios on top of gettin my building finished.ill know in a few months how this greenpoint stuff pans out.ill say the vigor and growth on GP is better than 80 percent of the stuff I've ran


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 15, 2018)

Personally, I'd love to try some White Grapes. (White Widow X Grape Stomper?), one if the best i ever got on the east coast in the late 90's... supposedly, the grower had his plants connected to fish tank circulation, helping to feed plants and organically filter the water. No idea if that was complete BS or not...

Another kickass strain we got was nicknamed "killer bud" (pretty generic, i know), but that stuff was AMAZING. Light green/yellow, super fluffy and foxtailed, but tasted of musty basement, a little spicy, and super hashy to the last hit. Yum. I can still smell it now, after about 15yrs....


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe you should get a bigger tent.lol its always funny to me these people that are askijng noob ass questions like 4 months ago than all of a sudden they become experts and have no grows or shit to back shit up.any first grade grower can tell how well a plant will finish.trichs are clearly visible under a microscope as the plant matures and is initiated into flower.i was suggesting a rule to make the competition interesting and Give people like yourself a snow balls chance in hell to win.under the rules you suggest you won' have a chance lol.not even close.maybe after you graduate to second grade.


Ok buddy. Bullshit. I've posted plenty of picks of my past grows. The question I first posted in this forum was the only reason I signed on since I couldn't any direct answer to it here or anywhere else. Not exactly first grade. And I've started enough plants from seed to know that claiming you can tell for sure what's what early in flower every time is just plain assinign. 

More than that, I'm equally as convinced that you can't be a part of a conversation without finding an opportunity to be a complete fucking blowhard prick so I'm just going to put you down as ignored and be done with it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Also with the competition if someone only gets 2 females out a pack and the other gets 7 females it will be a severe disadvantage.by choosing a female at a set time limit it will make the competition fair and interesting.
This is the way other grow battles have been done that I've participated in.im sure the noob tent growers won' like these rules cause they figure it' hard to pick a plant and want to up there chances to win in case there prized plant shits itself.not much of a competition if u can just bring out your best plant out of a few females.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Also with the competition if someone only gets 2 females out a pack and the other gets 7 females it will be a severe disadvantage.by choosing a female at a set time limit it will make the competition fair and interesting.
> This is the way other grow battles have been done that I've participated in.im sure the noob tent growers won' like these rules cause they figure it' hard to pick a plant and want to up there chances to win in case there prized plant shits itself.not much of a competition if u can just bring out your best plant out of a few females.


I don't care either way and I'm a noob ass tent grower. I'm more in it for fun and sharing pics not so much competition. Wouldn't mind winning though lol


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I don't care either way and I'm a noob ass tent grower. I'm more in it for fun and sharing pics not so much competition. Wouldn't mind winning though lol


I'm no big commercial million farmer either. I had to shut everything down where I'm at while I wait on utility work. I've got 2 flowering rooms that are both a little better than 10X10, my veg is broken into 3 stages and I have a cloning space that's a little overkill for my needs since it can turn out 400 every 7 days with about 95% of strains. They're all sitting empty while the fridge is full with 18 breeders packs along euth the other 20 or so sets of seeds that I've collected or made myself over the years that I've been growing.

The only things I've ever used a tent for are holding over small plants in my bedroom when that's the last piece of space I have left and holding back clouds of pollen when I do seed crops.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Ok buddy. Bullshit. I've posted plenty of picks of my past grows. The question I first posted in this forum was the only reason I signed on since I couldn't any direct answer to it here or anywhere else. Not exactly first grade. And I've started enough plants from seed to know that claiming you can tell for sure what's what early in flower





SchmoeJoe said:


> Ok buddy. Bullshit. I've posted plenty of picks of my past grows. The question I first posted in this forum was the only reason I signed on since I couldn't any direct answer to it here or anywhere else. Not exactly first grade. And I've started enough plants from seed to know that claiming you can tell for sure what's what early in flower every time is just plain assinign.
> 
> More than that, I'm equally as convinced that you can't be a part of a conversation without finding an opportunity to be a complete fucking blowhard prick so I'm just going to put you down as ignored and be done with it.


The ol grow tent cowboy gonna school someone.me being a complete blowhard has never been up for debate.anyone who has ever bred enough plants knows how to pick them.Its how breeders find males and females without a 10,000sf building.it doesn' require a PhD in growing to tell how good a female is going to be after a couple weeks into flower.

Here' number 10 ghost OG after a month in flower.its garbage and won't
Amount to much.i knew 3 weeks ago.


Here's number 8 started the same day same time.i knew 8 was the bad bitch since the beginning.all these plants are in the same buckets in recirculating so neither have an environmental edge over the other.i said from the beginning that number 8 was a vigorous and good plant.go back and look.both of these pics were taken the same day.



Also said this eagle scout was gonna be frosty as shit 3 weeks ago.i was looking at her and could see hundreds of pre trich bubbles.also node distance and health of the plant as well as overall structure.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

From Dec 14th...


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm no big commercial million farmer either. I had to shut everything down where I'm at while I wait on utility work. I've got 2 flowering rooms that are both a little better than 10X10, my veg is broken into 3 stages and I have a cloning space that's a little overkill for my needs since it can turn out 400 every 7 days with about 95% of strains. They're all sitting empty while the fridge is full with 18 breeders packs along euth the other 20 or so sets of seeds that I've collected or made myself over the years that I've been growing.
> 
> The only things I've ever used a tent for are holding over small plants in my bedroom when that's the last piece of space I have left and holding back clouds of pollen when I do seed crops.


I grow for personal use maybe give some to friends on holidays and shit. Tents work perfect for my situation.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I grow for personal use maybe give some to friends on holidays and shit. Tents work perfect for my situation.


Yeah, it's really irrelevant. It was just something dude said to try to belittle me and raise his own platform another notch or two. I wasn't trying to knock your scenario at all.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I grow for personal use maybe give some to friends on holidays and shit. Tents work perfect for my situation.


Same here, 4x4 tent with a 600w hps. Honestly most folks around me either grow or use the rec shops.Weed is cheap here, there isn’t a good way to sell locally for a profit. I’m into it for the love of growing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Yeah, it's really irrelevant. It was just something dude said to try to belittle me and raise his own platform another notch or two. I wasn't trying to knock your scenario at all.


can you post some pics of your setup? Money talks bullshit runs the marathon.you still havnt provided 1 shred of evidence to support any of your claims. @HydroRed said his young plants had visible trichs.when I get to my spot tonight I will post pics of my gunslinger leaves under a scope with more than visible early trichs.some have more than other.sorry but your lack of pictures and opinions just show me your all talk and that's it.also the fact you use the ignore word in your post proves you have nothing else to back up any of your claims. I hope like hell there's a competition and your the first to sign up so you can look even more like a keyboard tent cowboy than you are now.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> can you post some pics of your setup? Money talks bullshit runs the marathon.you still havnt provided 1 shred of evidence to support any of your claims. @HydroRed said his young plants had visible trichs.when I get to my spot tonight I will post pics of my gunslinger leaves under a scope with more than visible early trichs.some have more than other.sorry but your lack of pictures and opinions just show me your all talk and that's it.also the fact you use the ignore word in your post proves you have nothing else to back up any of your claims. I hope like hell there's a competition and your the first to sign up so you can look even more like a keyboard tent cowboy than you are now.


How the gunslingers looking? I've been debating on poppin a pack next round. Either that or thug pugs meat breath..


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 15, 2018)

This top model challenge will be on appeal, yield, potency??
I'm out on this I only have limit space but was wondering as I would like to make it interesting and donate a pack of purple mountain majesty to the winner.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> How the gunslingers looking? I've been debating on poppin a pack next round. Either that or thug pugs meat breath..


they are big.growth is very vigorous on a couple of them.one that is my favorite has a very strong stem smell.there about 5 feet tall now.anything with the starfighter and stardawg gonna be good.
Nevermind the tomato plant.its an old clone from a plant that I found that was most cold and disease resistant tomato I ever saw.these are about 2 weeks into flip


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> they are big.growth is very vigorous on a couple of them.one that is my favorite has a very strong stem smell.there about 5 feet tall now.anything with the starfighter and stardawg gonna be good.
> Nevermind the tomato plant.its an old clone from a plant that I found that was most cold and disease resistant tomato I ever saw.these are about 2 weeks into flip
> 
> View attachment 4073653
> ...


Thanks, lookin good man. That's why I grabbed a pack, has to be good with those parents.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Yeah, it's really irrelevant. It was just something dude said to try to belittle me and raise his own platform another notch or two. I wasn't trying to knock your scenario at all.


you know some chick named Betty that has really captivating eyes?


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 15, 2018)

Dude, Heisengrow, there are probably around 100,000 people in this country alone who know how to grow the dank. Your shit doesn't even look that great to me, and you for sure aren't special. Why you gotta have such a terrible attitude about everything? Like 1/4 of this thread is you complaining or fighting with people.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Dude, Heisengrow, there are probably around 100,000 people in this country alone who know how to grow the dank. Your shit doesn't even look that great to me, and you for sure aren't special. Why you gotta have such a terrible attitude about everything? Like 1/4 of this thread is you complaining or fighting with people.


Opinions and assholes have alot in common.move on son.i don't associate with followers.schools out for today.come back tomorrow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Dude, Heisengrow, .....Why you gotta have such a terrible attitude about everything? Like 1/4 of this thread is you complaining or fighting with people.


My money is on the weed he smokes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Opinions and assholes have alot in common.


That's original I'll bet....lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My money is on the crap weed he smokes.





Amos Otis said:


> That's original I'll bet....lol


Hope your growing is better than your jokes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Hope your growing is better than your jokes.


I'll tell you what's funny: the guy that believes he is a grow genius, has made himself into a one trick punchline for everyone else.


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My money is on the crap weed he smokes.


There is one guy in this thread who doesn't smoke weed. I'll give you one guess who it is.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll tell you what's funny: the guy that believes he is a grow genius, has made himself into a one trick punchline for everyone else.


Im sorry i did not catch your name.Are you supposed to be important?


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 15, 2018)

I’m trusting you guys by putting my seeds in the fridge. The auctions and sales made my eyes bigger than my space.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 15, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> I’m trusting you guys by putting my seeds in the fridge. The auctions and sales made my eyes bigger than my space.


Best spot for long term storage,dry and cool


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't wanna get into this argument but I do want to say this...

There is nothing at all wrong with growing in a 4x4 tent. I started out 6 years ago with a 4x4. Pulled my first 18 ounces indoor on my first run with a 1000 watter. Yeah I started with fox farms soil and the whole ff nutrient line. The bud turned out dank and everybody loved it.

That was the fuel... That motivated me to push harder. I made almost $6,500 off my first run, very little invested.

Second run I pulled the same weight... Kept saving my funds.

Third run I purchased another tent and started growing in straight promix. I then had 2,000 watts of sun.

Then I started pulling 2 and a half lbs averaging around $12,000 plus every 3 and a half months.

Then I was able to purchase a new home and my own land.. No more renting, no more worrying about the landlord smelling and finding the dank.

Now I have a sweet underground grow room only accessible by the meanest of destruction tools or 3 keys.

For the first time I have graduated to a perpetual grow system... I have 4000 watts of HPS and then a separate veg room. My flower room is 18ft x 6ft. My veg area is 12ft by 8ft.

I now will be pulling 5 to 6 plus lbs every 2 months bringing me about $4,500 per lb... 

In 3 months from now I will graduate to 6000 watts of HPS and have access to 150 acres of private land to guerilla grow on not including the unlimited access to the thousands of acres around me.

That little 4x4 did a number for me...

Don't judge some one by their setup. You never know where it can take you. And yeah that is the cold hard truth of it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

In the mean time I feel good today bringing out the ole trusty guerilla tools and mixing my medium for my 28 5 gallon underground grow off...

Clone onlys, Gg4, skva chem 91, Corey stardawg, headbanger, 413 chem, and from seed, blueberry cheesecake, pineapple chunk, Night Rider and Jelly pie is all ready for the final transplant before they flower in less than 2 weeks.

This will be my first run with my new setup.

Hoping to get this mixed up and prepped before the snow sets in tonight.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't wanna get into this argument but I do want to say this...
> 
> There is nothing at all wrong with growing in a 4x4 tent. I started out 6 years ago with a 4x4. Pulled my first 18 ounces indoor on my first run with a 1000 watter. Yeah I started with fox farms soil and the whole ff nutrient line. The bud turned out dank and everybody loved it.
> 
> ...


This should be a post that everyone reads.....

100% true


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'll tell you what's funny: the guy that believes he is a grow genius, has made himself into a one trick punchline for everyone else.


Seriously man - never seen a blowhard that's quite up in his own a**hole as Heisengrow is.

I didn't know running synthetic DWC could turn one into a self-proclaimed Grow God. Mouthy suckas need to sit down and listen once in a while.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't wanna get into this argument but I do want to say this...
> 
> There is nothing at all wrong with growing in a 4x4 tent. I started out 6 years ago with a 4x4. Pulled my first 18 ounces indoor on my first run with a 1000 watter. Yeah I started with fox farms soil and the whole ff nutrient line. The bud turned out dank and everybody loved it.
> 
> ...


Everyone starts somewhere.obviously you graduated the school of hard knocks.when I see these clowns that went out to there local grow shop and bought a grow tent starter kit as soon as it became legal in there state trying to give out some sound advice on these forums it gets under my skin.especially the ones who post so much knowledge and never one shred of evidence.no pics,no journals,just the same ol regurgitated urban legends they read on howtogrowmarijuana.com. and pass it around like gospel.i have more respect for you Kentucky hillbillies doing the shit and not giving a fuck.
But for a guy that has to ask advice a few months ago about UV and seedlings well he can kick rocks.not impressed with all talk clowns.show me the pics.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Seriously man - never seen a blowhard that's quite up in his own a**hole as Heisengrow is.
> 
> I didn't know running synthetic DWC could turn one into a self-proclaimed Grow God. Mouthy suckas need to sit down and listen once in a while.


Sorry I'm gonna have to ask you to get in line.i can only school one hater at a time.now pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Sorry I'm gonna have to ask you to get in line.i can only school one hater at a time.now pull your skirt back down and stop touching yourself.


You ain't schooling anyone.

Your DWC product probably has low terpene content, along with little medicinal value to it - smoked shit like yours all the way from Jungle Boys to Capulator's stuff. They all run DWC and think they're the shit when they're producing fast-burning trichomy weed with no differentiating effects/high.

And I agree - the old-school guerilla growers produce some of the best smoke - too bad you're not one of them


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> You ain't schooling anyone.
> 
> Your DWC product probably has low terpene content, along with little medicinal value to it - smoked shit like yours all the way from Jungle Boys to Capulator's stuff. They all run DWC and think they're the shit when they're producing fast-burning trichomy weed with no differentiating effects/high.
> 
> And I agree - the old-school guerilla growers produce some of the best smoke - too bad you're not one of them


Naw your right.dwc takes away all the terpene profiles and takes away all potency.i had to read your post 3 times to make sure i read it right.someone needs to report your account being hacked by his little sister.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 15, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> I’m trusting you guys by putting my seeds in the fridge. The auctions and sales made my eyes bigger than my space.


Works great, Keep mine in a mason jar in the fridge. For beans I won't run in the next couple years, I vacuum seal and throw in the freezer.


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw your right.dwc takes away all the terpene profiles and takes away all potency.i had to read your post 3 times to make sure i read it right.someone needs to report your account being hacked by his little sister.


Well, now you've proven that besides being an insufferable tool, you can't read either.

Stay in school, kids.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 15, 2018)

Please don't feed the trolls


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jan 15, 2018)

I'll be growing some blizzard bush very soon.
hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 15, 2018)

Holy Fuck....HissyGrow, 

or is it Hissyfitgrow

Every fucking thread you participate in you have to shit it up like it's your own personal diaper.

Is there one member on here that you have not cut up ??

This was a good thread until you came in here and started bitching about everything.

Six months ago you couldn't pop a fucking seed and you had no idea what peroxide was and now you're a pro grower....smmmmh


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 15, 2018)

resinousflowers420 said:


> I'll be growing some blizzard bush very soon.
> hope I'm not disappointed.


Yesssss! I've got a full house so I cant run mine yet & I havent seen any Blizzard Bush on here since I've been scrolling this thread over about the last 6 weeks or so. I'd love to see someone run it (or pics from someone who has).


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Holy Fuck....HissyGrow,
> 
> or is it Hissyfitgrow
> 
> ...


Your a liar.plain n simple.all these so called experts here bitching about the guy that supposedly thinks he's an expert.as predictable as the 4x4 tent jockeys


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Funny how you see all these profiles with very low post counts coming out of the works to get on the dog pile.thats some sissy ass shit imo.people cant back up nothing with real evidence so resort to fake screen names to prove a point.pretty pathetic.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2018)

It does suck to see good threads like this turn to shit slinging dick measuring contests...especially after the extremely generous offerings GPS has done the last few weeks.
Smoke a joint, kick back and bring on the greenpoint BUD porn.

2 Tomahawks. One in front and one behind. Staggered in from veg due to a very full bloom room.

This is the only pic I have. Grown in ROLS. Germed 4. 2F/2M
It was cared for by some well meaning friends. They did their best (neither had ever grown inside) and she finished just fine. If memory serves, it was put aside as "personal smoke". I wish I could give a more detailed account of this grow but everything is still very foggy from early August on ​


----------



## widgetkicker (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Funny how you see all these profiles with very low post counts coming out of the works to get on the dog pile.thats some sissy ass shit imo.people cant back up nothing with real evidence so resort to fake screen names to prove a point.pretty pathetic.


What sort of evidence would it take to prove to you that you're being a dick?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> What sort of evidence would it take to prove to you that you're being a dick?


Here since 2010 and 14 messages total.in 8 years you finally decided to post to a thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> There is one guy in this thread who doesn't smoke weed. I'll give you one guess who it is.


Either @coppershot or @HydroRed ? Those cats are pretty mellow. Has to be some kind of scam, right?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Either @coppershot or @HydroRed ? Those cats are pretty mellow. Has to be some kind of scam, right?


Never touch the stuff ......er wait......


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't smoke weed I smoke fan leaves!!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Either @coppershot or @HydroRed ? Those cats are pretty mellow. Has to be some kind of scam, right?


Heisengrow


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2018)

For some reason,that vid has a calming effect...


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah before you know it we'll have to get a mod in here to cleanup the trash again.Kids will be kids.. i've got my big boy pants on  and learned yrs ago too not bother posting advice here...always somebody that knows more,or thinks they do  and i know nothing.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jan 15, 2018)

Holy fuck, way to shit smear a thread, how about each person posts once a day, with relevance to the thread title in the post..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Yeah before you know it we'll have to get a mod in here to cleanup the trash again.Kids will be kids.. i've got my big boy pants on  and learned yrs ago too not bother posting advice here...always somebody that knows more,or thinks they do  and i know nothing.


Nah man if you see that you can help somebody do it. Don’t let fools ruin that


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh yea just planted 5 copper chem’s. Looking for a stout, cocky, gunslinging male to hit some keepers I have. Seen some of y’all coppers and I couldn’t hold off anymore. Im excited for one cross In particular that I think will be a headbanger.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2018)

Let's settle this once and for all...


Loser has to grow topdawg for the rest of their life.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Heisengrow


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2018)

I am so guilty in this thread now of being a 4by4 tent jockey with little busjness being in the thread and likely a member of this forum? I flower in In 4×4, grow in soil and don't post pictures...

I don't post pictures, not because I don't grow but because I have a family and frankly the decision to post pictures and potentially increase my personal risk, that of my family and jeprodize my carear is not all that appealing. perhaps in July when legalization occurs my perspective will change. 

I have been a member here for a while. Prior to this I was on several boards and I purchased my first online seeds from Planet Skunk and started to grow regularly about 2 decades ago. 

I don't grow for commercial and for me it is purely about the love for the plant and my own pursuits. I relocated my family for work and where I live I don't know anyone who smokes.... which is great cause this place has awesome people, most of them I would love to chill with and would be honored to get lifted with.

Absolutely no need for all this chest beating and BS. My dad can beat up you dad.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2018)

So what the fudge did any of that have to do with green point seeds? lol

Tent or not as long as it grows pot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I am so guilty in this thread now of being a 4by4 tent jockey with little busjness being in the thread and likely a member of this forum? I flower in In 4×4, grow in soil and don't post pictures...
> 
> I don't post pictures, not because I don't grow but because I have a family and frankly the decision to post pictures and potentially increase my personal risk, that of my family and jeprodize my carear is not all that appealing. perhaps in July when legalization occurs my perspective will change.
> 
> ...


You saying your dad will beat my dad, no way brother. lmao Cheers


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 15, 2018)

Shaq Candy chopped. Waiting for dry.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Let's settle this once and for all...
> View attachment 4073808
> 
> Loser has to grow topdawg for the rest of their life.


I wouldnt exactly consider that bad thing. A grower could most certainly grow worse.

I cant hate on Top Dawg no matter the drama. Granted, I lean toward GPS due to price, availability, and incredible service but I'll still grow and lurk TDS.

And yeah...lets settle this once and for all


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 15, 2018)

You think after making so many posts, with nobody liking them, he'd get the hint no one wants to hear from him.

A couple days ago, I suggested a friendly grow off of a lesser known strain to gather some information for the rest of GPS fans.

And just as @Amos Otis said, it went sideways.

Suddenly someone had to start making rules and put anyone else's comments down.

@Heisengrow , consider yourself uninvited to anything.

You have made this thread incredibly toxic, again.
Ignore has never felt so good.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> You think after making so many posts, with nobody liking them, he'd get the hint no one wants to hear from him.
> 
> A couple days ago, I suggested a friendly grow off of a lesser known strain to gather some information for the rest of GPS fans.
> 
> ...


Well considering the fact you mentioned my name in the post and I added my insight on the rules.i wasnt the one who started the bullshit .it was same ol clowns that never post any pictures,post,or lay claim to anything even related to greenpoint.always with there dumbass memes and pointless rhetoric that has shit to do with growing.could give a rats ass really.after I saw all the clowns involved I would never lower myself to that level of trying to be in the cool kids club.

Being hated never felt so good.lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Blue dream always brings a big yield.i had blue dream mom for a while but killed her.no one wants blue dream where I am.the potency wasnt that good as ive found with alot of purple strains compared to other stuff.i try to.avoid purple strains all together anymore.


Plushberry is one of my all time favorites. I had some today and it was very nice...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

If you don' want my opinion on the rules than don' t add an @ in front of name when you anounce a competition.it just goes to show who the followers are on this thread.doesnt take much to get people to gang up on 1 person for having a different opinion.wont stop me from posting pictures here or anywhere else.at least I can be a man and say what I believe instead of following by other people's opinions.i watch you'll do it to whoever comes in here and says anything someone don' like.always the same ol ones and no one has the balls to think for themself.
Thats just the truth


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4073531
> 
> Look at this OGKB 2.0 for example... Sweet.


guy who created the 2.0 won thread of the year on icmag for it. beautiful plant and hits like a mack truck like you showed in the pic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> .i wasnt the one who started the bullshit .it was same ol clowns........ with there dumbass memes


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Example given.do you even fucking grow cannibas?I never have seen shit from you but these retarded memes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Example given.do you even fucking grow cannibas?I never have seen shit from you but these retarded memes.


Maybe a plant or three. I have a thread; always in the first 3 pages of this section of RIU since 2014.

I'll post the link. Oh, wait....then _you _might show up.....


----------



## higher self (Jan 15, 2018)

Ive grown in tents my whole 11-12 yrs of growing my own. Finally working in an open space but its still a closet lol. I dont give a damn about comparing my grows to others I just have fun & do the best I can. Im no master grower & forever learning but my stuff is still light years better than whats out on the street!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Example given.do you even fucking grow cannibas?I never have seen shit from you but these retarded memes.


Lol, Amos has been posting pics for well over 5 years here on the forum.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, Amos has been posting pics for well over 5 years here on the forum.


i just found them all.impressive.youll have a good night


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, Amos has been posting pics for well over 5 years here on the forum.


Yup and he has grown loads of strains. That's what I love. He has so much to share with us, different strains, what he liked, what he didn't and why, how many beans he popped to get that good one or shit one.....

Plus those meme's lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wouldnt exactly consider that bad thing. A grower could most certainly grow worse.
> 
> I cant hate on Top Dawg no matter the drama. Granted, I lean toward GPS due to price, availability, and incredible service but I'll still grow and lurk TDS.
> 
> ...


Yeah true that... I mean, there would be no Night Rider if it weren't for top dawg... I don't grow his gear, never have. I don't promote money hungry bling slingin' assholes.

But thankfully Gu~ made the i95 better. Cheers!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> guy who created the 2.0 won thread of the year on icmag for it. beautiful plant and hits like a mack truck like you showed in the pic.


Yup... That be ole Chunkypigs.. He got set back when he founded that shit.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Holy Fuck....HissyGrow,
> 
> or is it Hissyfitgrow
> 
> ...


Yup. That hydrogen peroxide episode is what caused me to ignore him. I don't understand why people continue to put up with his bullshit.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 15, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Yup. That hydrogen peroxide episode is what caused me to ignore him. I don't understand why people continue to put up with his bullshit.


He did just make a complete fool of himself, didn't he? and then took off! LOL


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> i just found them all.impressive.youll have a good night


I actually find your pics to be quite good. You seem like an adept grower, and have definitely mastered a complex RDWC system, judging by how healthy your roots look and plants are. (Srsly tho, try to look into knf bacillus teas and oxygenated, diluted molasses to help you sweeten up that crop - it's the only place where DWC suffers, imo).

However, you seem to drag on petty insults about some of us noobier, beginner growers way too much. You have also talked down to some of the most oldest, reputable members here. Just smoke a doob, reflect a little on your outward attitude, and call it a day. Adios, and I <3 Greenpoint


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I actually find your pics to be quite good. You seem like an adept grower, and have definitely mastered a complex RDWC system, judging by how healthy your roots look and plants are. (Srsly tho, try to look into knf bacillus teas and oxygenated, diluted molasses to help you sweeten up that crop - it's the only place where DWC suffers, imo).
> 
> However, you seem to drag on petty insults about some of us noobier, beginner growers way too much. You have also talked down to some of the most oldest, reputable members here. Just smoke a doob, reflect a little on your outward attitude, and call it a day. Adios, and I <3 Greenpoint


I know all about the teas i just dont have the time to mix a tea every week.I use to run the molassis and Humic Acids but i found it was more work than worth the trouble.The concept behind my system i designed is simplicity and as less work as possible.It was very tedious and difficult to build the system from scratch and improve on it over time so that its basically on auto pilot..Hydroguard contains bacillus and they also make a more concentrated mix but like i said hydroguard works well for me and 1 bottle will last me forever.I never change out my res.I found it was better to have a sterile system that wasnt full of organic matter.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2018)

Let's be real with the measuring device necessary for this job.




Tangerine_ said:


> I wouldnt exactly consider that bad thing. A grower could most certainly grow worse.
> 
> I cant hate on Top Dawg no matter the drama. Granted, I lean toward GPS due to price, availability, and incredible service but I'll still grow and lurk TDS.
> 
> ...


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plushberry is one of my all time favorites. I had some today and it was very nice...


wondering if the new Plushberry is the same as the old Plushberry?,,,she was out of production for quite some time


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Via @sackmastaflex


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

I talked to rollitup advertising about being a sponsor so I don't step on any toes if I participate in this contest


----------



## greencropper (Jan 15, 2018)

dang!...thats right...its a greenpoint thread! ha


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2018)

Purple badlands is so damn good!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 15, 2018)

The Deputy (Bruce Banner#3 x Stardawg). Day 47 from flip.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 15, 2018)

what strain are people gonna grow? i will participate if timelines line up and it's something i was planning on running 

was thinking tomahawk, cookies n chem, bandit breath or copper chem.

current run (in a 4x4 lol) won't be done for another 3-4 weeks


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> This should be a post that everyone reads.....
> 
> 100% true


When you speak the truth, it is interesting.

I never thought it would get that many likes, but man its coming from the heart.

This state, especially this particular area I reside in.. Well lets just say the law enforcement doesn't play around. We have KSP (cannabis suppression branch), national guard, HIDTA, U.S. Marshalls and a few more task forces that I will not mention due to the fact that it would give a better overview of my residing location.

People used to tell me when I first became a member on here to chill out and quit being so paranoid but they don't know what its like and how "under the table" and dirty the game is here in South Eastern Ky.

I have passion and love for marijuana and have since I was about 15 years old. Yes I grow somewhat comerrcially, maybe not as large scale as some folks in med or rec states because you really don't have to around here to make a decent living... The weed is not taxed and the economy here is shit. So selling herb is a great way to put food on the table and buy my kids clothes. I have a bunch of friends and family in the moonshine business that would get in less trouble than I would for growing marijuana. Yet I can go to sleep at night and know I sold someone some herb to maybe brighten their day or to keep them from going to see the meth/pill/heroin dealer on the other side of hollar... Knowing they can smoke a whole entire fuckin bag of that shit and just get stoned the fuck out and not worry about having to reach for the Narcan to keep themselves from going into respiratory depression or getting bugged out on bad meth and shooting up their family (yes that kind of sad shit happens a lot around here).

Yet these folks around here slingin' dope and pills and even moonshine get lesser of a sentence than I would for growing weed and have to go to sleep at night knowing they could kill every single person they sell the nasty shit to or take out some innocent family driving down the road and they dont, give, a single flying shit. Oh... "The court rules a Drug Rehabilitation program for 4 months including time served for 10 days for Mr. John Doe for driving intoxicated and hitting Mrs. Does family and killing her children and husband"... Yeah that's how it is.. And I would be brought to the stand serving a flat 5 plus fuckin years for trying help old man Johnny kick the lethal dose of morphine the doctors (killers) shove down his throat 4 times a day and live a pain free life so his children can have their father back.

I started growing weed when I was 15. I seen a high times magazine at school and was quickly obsessed. I would get off the bus everyday and go straight to my computer and start reading about growing, smoking, etc... Everyday, even sneaking into the night and getting caught by my momma and getting my ass whipped.

I was popping seeds by 15 1/2 in my closet and trying to convince my mother they were tomato plants. She knew better. Plants in the burn barrell and a belt to the ass...

I finally moved out on my own and had children, being a convicted felon by time I was 20 years old and couldn't find a job in this shit hole state for the life of me.. I watched my kids cry because they were hungry and the neighbors poke fun of them cause their shoes weren't new and dirty and they didn't have name brand clothes. I had to steal propane and kerosene to keep my kids warm at night because I couldn't pay the fucking electric bill because this judgmental town criticized everything about me and my family, so therefore I couldn't find a job. No one was happy. My family falling apart day by day and then one of my children passed away (due to a medical problem)... Then my best friend... Still no job... Still no respect for trying and working hard labor in the oil fields and coal mines till my hands bled on a daily basis and changing my habits. Was not a day that went by that I didn't think about loading up the 12 gauge and ending it all and hoping my family would find a man that could take care of em... Come so close, so many times... Tired of hearing my children cry and my woman pray...

I remembered what I did best... Headed to the "mountain man" and told him I wanted the seediest bag he had.. Ended up buying a whole over priced QP just for the seeds. I knew what good strains were , I knew where to get them (but couldnt aafford it), I knew EVERYTHING I needed to know, as it was my blood... It was my love... It was my life. Marijuana... My answer to freedom and happiness.

I planted those seeds my first year of guerilla growing in the bush... Had a lot to learn physically. Crawled under the thickest thorn bushes you could ever imagine and climbed the biggest mountains you'd ever seen (it felt like it anyway) carrying bag after bag of promix up and down those hills and hollars praying to god I wouldn't have a heat stroke or heart attack.... Falling and tripping over the vines and roots with my heart pounding out of my chest... Yeah I fell down. Then I remembered that painful scream go through my head of my daughter begging for new shoes and talking Bout being made fun of because she wasn't good enough... I got my ass up and I didn't give a fuck if I stroked out or not...

I had faith in this shit. I had faith in God giving me this ability. I pushed and I pushed and I over grew the government. I had blackhawks hoover over my head not even 20 feet above me several times.. Covered in camo hurried beneath the cedars and blackberry bushes just praying to god they would not see me. And I got lucky because they didn't. I passed so many LEOs and cops running on empty down the interstate with a beat up nearly totaled SUV filled with good selected bag seed clones from back seat to back hatch, luckily making it to the plots to plant. Passed road blocks with qps to lbs and the good lord was with me cause I made it through them all..

I have never been so lucky. That is why I believe that God gave me this ability to grow and make myself and others happy. Especially my family...

And guess what... I'm in my 30's now and things are starting to turn around for me. I can finally afford to take my wife and kids out to the steak house and go on small vacations. My little girl has turned into little "girls" and some boys as well. I have finally have a dependable vehicle now and stability in a new home. My kids are warm and they stay cool in the summer and I don't have to worry about them losing sleep at night because they are drenched in sticky sweat or can't get warm enough. My daughters and sons have the shoes they want and the clothes they feel happy in. My wife has her bills taken care of and o struggle with my own because I put them first. Because, I don't take the herb for granted...

Remember, I said that back when I was living in hell that I stole for mine and my kids survival. Not for dope, not for drugs but to keep my kids and family warm at night. To keep food on the table. To buy them hygiene supplies and school supplies. And no I didn't steal much, I wasn't a full blown thief... I took some propane and gas and kerosene a few times only because I HAD to have it. Now i'm the one donating Christmas drives, children's hospitals, local benefits and even doing things like sending @Gu~ tips in my cash orders.

That's why I put everyone else first. Because I know what its like to be in and beyond hell, a place that is so severe it is lost for words. Now where I'm at in life being able to keep others happy is enough to fuel my own happiness. Nothing like seeing the little ones smile and tell me they couldn't be any happier for once in their lives... Nothing better than being able to get the wife little gifts here and there. Nothing like hooking up my clients with free bags from time to time...Nothing like marijuana...

There are so many people out there that do not understand me.... Why I choose the life I chose... Growing illegally and selling bud. But that's okay because they don't need to understand. Its something deep in the that no one can undsrstand except for us true, 110%, full blooded, soul deep ganja growers.

I would not trade it for nothing as the herb has saved my life. And when my harvest is done and over, its gonna save me again... Its gonna take me away from this shit ass big pharma bullshit pain management that the the doctors have me dependent on. I'm not falling for that path, I'm only on it because I was in pain and they lead me into it. Already almost n withdrawal by the time I wake up in the mornings. I don't abuse it but it doesn't matter anyway. Doesn't matter who you are you become dependent on it after so long. But not this cowboy, that shots going down the drain as soon as I harvest my first bunch of killer buds...

I know this was a long post but I wanted to spill it. I want it legitimately carved into this thread somewhere upon this forum so all those people who think they got it bad don't know what bad is. To those that can't find joy in life other than bitching and poking fun of someone else just because someone may or may not be as "good" as they are. Or putting someone down because they can only afford miracle grow and fuckin bag seed and maybe a simple little closet grow with spindly plants that don't produce but 14 grams tops. Who gives a shit? A real grower with a real heart for growing sure doesnt give a shit at all. Not the least bit...I anything they see something in that small grow and growers work that has some form of amazement or hope. Dreams are built on love. Not on hate or criticism... Those types of people fail at everything they do in life.

Sorry for such a long ass post and I'm sure there are tons of typos with this spellcheck shit, but oh well. Maybe a few that understand will get the point!

I have love equally for all of you!


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner#3 x Stardawg). Day 47 from flip.


That is one drool-worthy plant - even has the coloration of mom


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Great job @typoerror 

Purple Badlands is basically a shorter Blueberry Chem, it's crazy it's not more popular.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Purple Badlands - Greenpoint Seeds
(Blueberry aka DJ Short's Flo aka Temple Flo x Stardawg)


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great job @typoerror
> 
> Purple Badlands is basically a shorter Blueberry Chem, it's crazy it's not more popular.


I am excited to run that one. As blueberry is by far one of my favorites and always has been!

So Gu~, what about this whole growers contest thread? How we gonna do this and exactly what is gonna be like? What are the rules or in other words, how will this be setup.

I am excited as hell... I just popped Night Rider and Jelly Pie. May pop some more tonight of something. Your gear is addicting and I have not even grew the first plant out yet! Lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Its a shame when people are so close minded to not want to listen or learn shit.I admit my delivery sucks but thats just me.Checking leaves for early trich development is something i practice religiously.Trichs are what stores the THC and it effects the potency.Some phenos are more likely to express more trichs than others.I believe that 90 percent of a plants trich production is dependent on that particular pheno.Environment variables can effect it also but i believe it comes more from the DNA of the plant.You can have the perfect trich environment but if the plant doesnt have the DNA structure for that than it doesnt matter.You can also have a very heavy trich pheno Like GG#4 or The White but burn the plant and you will lose THC.THC percentages come from trich heads percentage to leaf calyx material.
these pictures are of plants 10 days into 12/12
Taken with a 150X microscope as you can see there are hairs mixed in but the trich bubbles are clear as day.Not as many as i would like to see #3 Gunslinger

 

#3
 

This one was pretty good and i expect to be decent.
 
 

And this one wasnt that great.So out of the 3 i tested you can bet dollars to donuts the middle plant will be very photogenic and a frost queen
 

So again i backed up my claim that young plants in veg still produce trichs.the proof is in the pudding.Dont give a fuck either way but the point is the same.Someone said i was full of shit and basically turned the thread into a shit show.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I am excited to run that one. As blueberry is by far one of my favorites and always has been!
> 
> So Gu~, what about this whole growers contest thread? How we gonna do this and exactly what is gonna be like? What are the rules or in other words, how will this be setup.
> 
> I am excited as hell... I just popped Night Rider and Jelly Pie. May pop some more tonight of something. Your gear is addicting and I have not even grew the first plant out yet! Lol.


If its gonna be done it should be done by Gu.Not fair for someone to invite someone in and than get pissed off and start throwing people out of the contest cause there homeboys had a schoolyard scrap or they got mad cause shit wasnt going there way.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If its gonna be done it should be done by Gu.Not fair for someone to invite someone in and than get pissed off and start throwing people out of the contest cause there homeboys had a schoolyard scrap or they got mad cause shit wasnt going there way.


I just recommended that we should, as a GPS family, start a "Green Point Seeds" tester thread or grow off thread. It was only a reccomendation that I hope Gu~ takes part in being interested in as it seems he actually is.

I'd love to do it myself. It would benefit his work and business and would in my opinion be fun as hell to participate in.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Grand prize ideas?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


Hmm... I don't know but that is definitely gonna be the kicker to keep us on our feet. What does everyone else think??


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


My wife really loves them papers.made her day.First time i ever looked in the box and there they was.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


I do know it should involve "seeds" lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Yeah my wife loved the papers too... I have a few books of them. Hell my last order I had over 9 stickers lol... I already have one stuck on all my gear and equipment.

I asked her what I was going to do with all these stickers and she was like "well you can give me a coupl" haha

No idea what she done with them but she took em.

If I weren't in Ky you better believe if have one or two stuck on my vehicle. But nope, that would get me tackled by LEO like a can of sardines in a coon herd.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


Obviously a visit from @anthony.louis.lorenz to shoot your buds






his page is always worth a scroll:


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I do know it should involve "seeds" lol.


reading your story was good shit man.I know what its like to have been where you were.Now i own a few tattoo shops and a charter business on the gulf coast.We look back where we were and where we are and i have no clue how the fuck i got where i am.Things only get better.I hope like hell FL passes the law this year to open up recreational and proposes to give out licenses.I got 2 israeli partners that got some DEEP ass pockets that will basically cover everything up front.1 of them already owns the 10,000 square foot building.I got my fingers crossed


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Obviously a visit from @anthony.louis.lorenz to shoot your buds


Doubt that photographer is gonna fly out to bubbafuk kentucky to do a photo shoot with ol dudes winning plant lol


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Doubt that photographer is gonna fly out to bubbafuk kentucky to do a photo shoot with ol dudes winning plant lol


I fly him first class actually. He stays in the nicest hotels and eats dank food.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


Avoiding the obvious, such as free seeds..

1. Have a strain named in your honor
2. Have your seeds available on GPS
3. A trophy is pretty generic, but still worth mentioning.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Doubt that photographer is gonna fly out to bubbafuk kentucky to do a photo shoot with ol dudes winning plant lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Lol he will enjoy coming out here. Probably think "what the hell kind of environment is this"... Its different for out of towners stepping toes into the good ole Appalachia. 

They seem really nervous at first and the go back home with a beautiful story they will never forget to pass down to their folks and friends.

He can shoot some of my guerilla plots as well as long as no location tags are given away haha...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

I mean that is... If I ever win the or a contest...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Avoiding the obvious, such as free seeds..
> 
> 1. Have a strain named in your honor
> 2. Have your seeds available on GPS
> 3. A trophy is pretty generic, but still worth mentioning.


Yes having a strain nammed in your honor would be great. All for that!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


>


All that money you make sending photographers out for photo shoots and your on T-Mobile.come on man you gotta do better than that.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

How can you not like this guy, he's the model of how I run my business.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

@Gu~ I would put every little piece of effort and time I possibly have into a GPS grow like seriously hardcore, if the grand prize meant moving me and my family out of this no economy shit hole town here in Ky to be able to experience what I love to do for a living into Colorado to work with you and help you breed out dank strains and genetics... I mean growing is my life and I live the possibility every day of getting that all taken away because I have all of these bible thumping old clueless assholes running this state that doesn't know squat about the benefits of herb...

Hell I would have perfect attendance to work. I would sleep in the grow/breeding room....


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great job @typoerror
> 
> Purple Badlands is basically a shorter Blueberry Chem, it's crazy it's not more popular.


My fruity pheno, I ask everyone I show it to what smells they get. So far I've heard papaya, Dragon fruit, mango and starburst. It constantly knocks down seasoned tokers. She tastes amazing and hits hard. It should be way more popular. Imo, it's the best stuff I've ever had. 

Raindance smelling like garlic and onions funk. Like a wook after a weekend music fest in August, in Florida. It is straight up nasty. Why would any one want something like this? I don't know but it's weirdly intoxicating. I can't keep my nose out of the jar!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 15, 2018)

geez you could roll a joint with three calyxes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

typoerror said:


> My fruity pheno, I ask everyone I show it to what smells they get. So far I've heard papaya, Dragon fruit, mango and starburst. It constantly knocks down seasoned tokers. She tastes amazing and hits hard. It should be way more popular. Imo, it's the best stuff I've ever had.
> 
> Raindance smelling like garlic and onions funk. Like a wook after a weekend music fest in August, in Florida. It is straight up nasty. Why would any one want something like this? I don't know but it's weirdly intoxicating. I can't keep my nose out of the jar!
> View attachment 4073873


Haha... That raindance nose you are describing, is the type of smells I am after. I love stinky ass chemical rotten body odor funk! You know its fire when it smells forbidden and rotten, all while being soaked in an acid and/or solvent... Yum!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> geez you could roll a joint with three calyxes.


Colorado Big Seed Project is no joke. I just wish I would have flowered them sooner. It only took 10 days to grow 4' and into my lights. They probably only need a week or 2 in veg.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2018)

Well guys I would love to stay and chat. Had great conversation on the forums tonight.

But I have 25 to 28 plants gotta get transplanted from 1 and 2 gallon bags to 5 gallon bags and I wanna get that accomplished tonight.

I will likely pop another pack of GPS tonight as well, or maybe split half and half of two packs to add onto my Night Riders and Jelly Pies.

I have a ton of work ahead of me. If anyone has any reccomendations on what I should pop, throw em my way and when I check in while taking a break later, I'll likely give it some thought.

I am pretty positive I have at least a pack each of most of GPS gear except for a couple.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


I'll reach out to a friend of mine that a rep for one of the major lighting companies. Should be able to get something.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 16, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> The dream catcher I chopped is pure blueberry. Best of the blueberry I have grown. Purple scissor hash...


The chinook haze trim hit the bubble bags yesterday, the water turned dark purple (anthocyanins) & reeks of sweet berries.... The leaves were so purple at harvest they looked black....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

The little ones chillin' with the super stars!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

They will be ran with premium octane as well !


----------



## kds710 (Jan 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well guys I would love to stay and chat. Had great conversation on the forums tonight.
> 
> But I have 25 to 28 plants gotta get transplanted from 1 and 2 gallon bags to 5 gallon bags and I wanna get that accomplished tonight.
> 
> ...


orange blossom special & jelly pie going alongside eachother would be cool to see


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

kds710 said:


> orange blossom special & jelly pie going alongside eachother would be cool to see


Well.. I just had seen this post and right before I jumped back on the thread, I had already pulled the trigger on my last selection. Only chose two of each though as I am running out of room. These won't be vegged long but I plan on keeping cuts and choosing the best all around favorite/favorites...

Here is what I chose..



Maybe I will get lucky and at least get one female a piece


----------



## kds710 (Jan 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well.. I just had seen this post and right before I jumped back on the thread, I had already pulled the trigger on my last selection. Only chose two of each though as I am running out of room. These won't be vegged long but I plan on keeping cuts and choosing the best all around favorite/favorites...
> 
> Here is what I chose..
> 
> ...


cool choices. I don't recall seeing much info/pics of those 2. maybe none at all


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

My current veg is almost up on my clone onlys. I have had these cuts since October, Halloween to be exact. Before I ever even knew anything about GPS, unfortunately.

Wish I had known sooner how great the gear was.

So those clones have another week and a half of veg and they are getting flipped, gonna be flowered in 5 gallon grow bags.

The GPS will likely be thrown in a little later to flower and vegged for maybe 2 to 3 weeks at the most and flowered in 3 gallon bags. Who knows, if they turn out dank enough, which I am almost positive they will, some of them may end up replacing those clones. Planning on searching out good males as well and maybe working my Chem' 91 SKVA and a few more.

My next run will be split... Half clone onlys, half GPS gear. I have a grow journal that will be updated almost daily, if you guys ever wanna check it out. Right now there is not much action going on, but it won't be long till the panties drop and the superstars come out to play


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

kds710 said:


> cool choices. I don't recall seeing much info/pics of those 2. maybe none at all


I agree.

I believe I did see a tad bit on the Purple Outlaw but I am pretty sure there has been ZERO on the Full Moon Fever, which really shocks the hell out of me! I mean that shit comes from a good Durban Poison clone floating around in Colorado... You would think it would be very popular.

Nothing like a good Durban. I'm searching for a Durban leaning pheno for sure!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

Well shit... Lets expand!

Decided to go ahead and throw in two more seeds a piece to make 4 full moon fevers and 4 purple outlaws...

Just decided I would better my chances of conceiving a few girls lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wondering if the new Plushberry is the same as the old Plushberry?,,,she was out of production for quite some time


Not sure. I bought a clone and ran it three years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yes having a strain nammed in your honor would be great. All for that!


"Chunky Stool" might be hard to sell...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @Gu~ I would put every little piece of effort and time I possibly have into a GPS grow like seriously hardcore, if the grand prize meant moving me and my family out of this no economy shit hole town here in Ky to be able to experience what I love to do for a living into Colorado to work with you and help you breed out dank strains and genetics... I mean growing is my life and I live the possibility every day of getting that all taken away because I have all of these bible thumping old clueless assholes running this state that doesn't know squat about the benefits of herb...
> 
> Hell I would have perfect attendance to work. I would sleep in the grow/breeding room....


I've heard that turning your favorite hobby into an occupation takes all the fun out of it. 
Not sure if I'm buying it though. 
GU seems to be doing OK...


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

Annabanana said:


> I'm in Australia and all the seed orders I bought from dealers in Amsterdam must've been intercepted by Customs but Greenpoint got through and I had them in 10 days. I'd prefer to have feminized seeds of course but way better than nothing!!! Plus I got a coupla freebies with my Chinook so I'm an absolute fan of Greenpoint (so far). Got them germinating atm so I'll follow up with the results. Are Chinook Haze easy enough to grow?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard that turning your favorite hobby into an occupation takes all the fun out of it.
> Not sure if I'm buying it though.
> GU seems to be doing OK...


Well... In some ways I can see how this applies to a lot if not most people. But it would do more than make me happy. I do it as a career anyway. I mean in a way I see it as a hobby, but this is my full time job. Well, that and farming.


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 16, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Thanks annabana, aND a huge welcome to our sister from down under!
> I wish I had more info aside from saying watch for stretch in you're seedlings,
> All of my stardawg hybrids are stretched under led, blurple, and flouro, no matter what distance I've used
> But with support they've thickened up and taken off no prob


So glad to hear about green point!! I just ordered like 30seeds &eyes prefer feminised myself,Iv waited 48days on ILGM spent $145 U.S $25 of for stealth guaranteed delivery.seedseekers review gave them excellent reviews...still waiting then there's one from them 2016 id forgotten about never showed.SOOO frustrating and now they're not replying properly.then AMS arrived supposed feminised ten for ten free for $130(suss in itself) seeker review said they often send rudi hemp seeds& do not use this company,they agree to replaced crushed seed..apologised then yesterday I emailed about the review the response was snappy not rude,saying take pic of crushed seeds they'll replace..id done that over a week ago & they responded confirming new shipment..yet a week later they don't even know they've reshiped?ILGM have great reviews from seekers even Aussies I'm also West coast boy!ironicly the shit they sell hemp seeds arrived quickly in xmas card..partly why crushed,it's not customs..better chances of winning lotto more like never sent.after reading your review re Colorado I went for it,there's a lot of scams in holland&when you've spent 450-5hunj you'd expect something decent,maybe I'll get the dutchies yet,until I can justify another2-3hunj on fem seeds going old Skool..aswell as many Dutch breeders aren't that at all!! So you had success with the vault?its Dutch?worth a look...good luck happy growing& it is true American guerilla farmers have been cross polonating for decades & now with legalisation &legalizing they have labs!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Its a shame when people are so close minded to not want to listen or learn shit.I admit my delivery sucks but thats just me.Checking leaves for early trich development is something i practice religiously.Trichs are what stores the THC and it effects the potency.Some phenos are more likely to express more trichs than others.I believe that 90 percent of a plants trich production is dependent on that particular pheno.Environment variables can effect it also but i believe it comes more from the DNA of the plant.You can have the perfect trich environment but if the plant doesnt have the DNA structure for that than it doesnt matter.You can also have a very heavy trich pheno Like GG#4 or The White but burn the plant and you will lose THC.THC percentages come from trich heads percentage to leaf calyx material.
> these pictures are of plants 10 days into 12/12
> Taken with a 150X microscope as you can see there are hairs mixed in but the trich bubbles are clear as day.Not as many as i would like to see #3 Gunslinger
> 
> ...


I can hear the crickets chirping.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I can hear the crickets chirping.


I thought your post was informative -- and it got 7 likes. 
What do you want? 
Heck, I was even looking at USB microscopes on Amazon...


----------



## genuity (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I can hear the crickets chirping.


Maybe no one care that much......

I get veg plants with visual trichs,some with none...Some turn out great,some dont.... so what..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I'm down for the contest so count me in. Whatever the choice strain is I'll buy it if I don't already have it. This is exactly the type of thing I need right now. 
Gu~recently sent me a package that blew me away and I'm going to do my best to document each and every grow. I'm going to revisit the half packs I started as well because I honestly have no recollection other than whats on my phone and camera. Its difficult to go back and read my old posts because my life was very different and in just one day it was changed forever. Grief is a total mindfuck and its things like this that will keep me occupied and busy. If I'm lucky, I may even find my love for growing again rather than have it be just a "distraction".
So, with that said, should a poll be started to help pick out the strain/s. Seems like the easiest way to narrow it down without everyone listing their entire stash of GP. I don't think we have enough bandwidth for that, lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought your post was informative -- and it got 7 likes.
> What do you want?
> Heck, I was even looking at USB microscopes on Amazon...


Talking about the ones that had so much to say about it now seem to be on mouth arrest.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Talking about the ones that had so much to say about it now seem to be on mouth arrest.


You won fam let that shit ride man. If it ain't about growing fuck it. You focus on your grow that you can control and fuck the next mans grow. I learned to use that ignore button and leave that dumb shit alone. Fussing online won't do shut but give you a headache.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> You won fam let that shit ride man. If it ain't about growing fuck it. You focus on your grow that you can control and fuck the next mans grow. I learned to use that ignore button and leave that dumb shit alone. Fussing online won't do shut but give you a headache.


Thats true.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2018)

or maybe they've used the ignore feature and don't see your posts?
I mean Christ on a bike, let it go. Go smoke a joint and be thankful for what you have. 
Or don't. Continue to throw shade until you're the only one seeing your posts


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

Oh yeah.

I remember why I stopped posting in seed and strain reviews.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> I remember why I stopped posting in seed and strain reviews.


There's actually good info in this thread -- but you've gotta work to find it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Maybe no one care that much......
> 
> I get veg plants with visual trichs,some with none...Some turn out great,some dont.... so what..
> 
> View attachment 4074024


I've had plants totally covered in trikes in flower that barely got you high and a few sativa's that would blow you away with few trikes.


----------



## Noinch (Jan 16, 2018)

Didn't have much luck with purple badlands, gave away 2 seeds and the ones I ended up with were all males with only 1 unidentified one left that's only about 3 inches at the moment. However I do now have a lot of pollen, will be crossing this purple one to Apollo 11, og chem cookies, chocolope and (delhi friend x blueberry) x brazilian landrace that I made. Hoping to make something nice and strong that can withstand the Australian sun, so far (delhi friend x blueberry) x brazillian landrace pictured here is the best candidate with how thick it is. The purple badlands can only add good things


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There's actually good info in this thread -- but you've gotta work to find it.


I'm also weird though in the sense I like to run stuff no one else has. 

Couldn't find info on cackleberry so I popped them. No one seems to be running golden nugget or chinook haze so they're next in line. 

Just such a headache in this section. There's always gotta be "that one guy" in every thread. 

I post most my stuff in toke n talk haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm also weird though in the sense I like to run stuff no one else has.
> 
> Couldn't find info on cackleberry so I popped them. No one seems to be running golden nugget or chinook haze so they're next in line.
> 
> ...


I'm running Chinook Haze right now but they are still in cups.
Have you looked at Eagle Scout? It doesn't have any reviews but I'd run it. I *almost* bought a pack at reserve price and wish I'd pulled the trigger on that one.


----------



## globalz (Jan 16, 2018)

I


Chunky Stool said:


> I'm running Chinook Haze right now but they are still in cups.
> Have you looked at Eagle Scout? It doesn't have any reviews but I'd run it. I *almost* bought a pack at reserve price and wish I'd pulled the trigger on that one.


I have ran the Eagle Scout and posted pictures of it during the grow!

here's some nug porn.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

globalz said:


> I
> 
> I have ran the Eagle Scout and posted pictures of it during the grow!
> 
> here's some nug porn.


Nice nug! 
You should post a review on the greenpoint web site. Eagle Scout didn't get much love during the auction.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I've had plants totally covered in trikes in flower that barely got you high and a few sativa's that would blow you away with few trikes.


That really doesn't make sense.the only place on a plant that can store THC the shit that gets you high is in the trichome heads.something was done wrong.either they were not mature or grown fucked up.you can pull extract from a bud with clear trichs and won't get high at all.the cloudy heads are what is filled with the thc.you can take clones of known powerful strains and grow them fucked up and not be as potent as someone else who grew the same clone differently.Ive also had buds with low trichs count be very potent but the ones have that are covered in trichs when grown right and allowed to properly finish will send you to the moon.the last Scott's OG i grew was prob the most potent I've grown.my wife smokes more than anyone I know and said it was some of the strongest she has ever had.i got seasoned smokers that cant even finish a bowl shared with 3 other people.
So yes a properly finished bud no matter how frosty can still be potent as shit.
I see alot of growers chop there plants way to early.cloudy trichs are THC not clear.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2018)

globalz said:


> I
> 
> I have ran the Eagle Scout and posted pictures of it during the grow!
> 
> here's some nug porn.


​
I'm going to drop a half pack of TNT and Knight Rider today. That Eagle Scout though....hmmm, I may have to put Bodhi's White Sunshine on hold and replace it with that Eagle Scout.
That looks incredible!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm running Chinook Haze right now but they are still in cups.
> Have you looked at Eagle Scout? It doesn't have any reviews but I'd run it. I *almost* bought a pack at reserve price and wish I'd pulled the trigger on that one.


Yeah I picked up a pack of that and moondance on the low low.

I have some raindance, blizzard bush and tomahawk about 5 weeks in veg now.

Raindance were some of the most vigorous seeds I've ever popped.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ​
> I'm going to drop a half pack of TNT and Knight Rider today. That Eagle Scout though....hmmm, I may have to put Bodhi's White Sunshine on hold and replace it with that Eagle Scout.
> That looks incredible!


I have an eagle scout now that is pretty damn good


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I picked up a pack of that and moondance on the low low.
> 
> I have some raindance, blizzard bush and tomahawk about 5 weeks in veg now.
> 
> Raindance were some of the most vigorous seeds I've ever popped.


Raindance was andy sacks favorite out of all of them.it never gets talked about here on this thread much.people mostly growing purple strains here from what i see more pics of.
Seems everyone and there grandma wanted jelly pie.im like you though.i like the stuff you don' hear much about


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'm also weird though in the sense I like to run stuff no one else has.
> 
> Couldn't find info on cackleberry so I popped them. No one seems to be running golden nugget or chinook haze so they're next in line.
> 
> ...


I have been very interested in the Golden Nugget as I am very interested in Golden Goat...

I will pop a couple or three seeds of that tonight as well.

That will put me at 4 Night Riders, 6 Jelly Pies, 4 Full Moon Fevers (something you don't see ANYTHING about surprisingly is Full Moon Fever), 4 Purple Outlaws and then maybe 2 or 3 Golden Nuggets.

Stay tuned for my spontaneous decision tonight!


----------



## greencropper (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That really doesn't make sense.the only place on a plant that can store THC the shit that gets you high is in the trichome heads.something was done wrong.either they were not mature or grown fucked up.you can pull extract from a bud with clear trichs and won't get high at all.the cloudy heads are what is filled with the thc.you can take clones of known powerful strains and grow them fucked up and not be as potent as someone else who grew the same clone differently.Ive also had buds with low trichs count be very potent but the ones have that are covered in trichs when grown right and allowed to properly finish will send you to the moon.the last Scott's OG i grew was prob the most potent I've grown.my wife smokes more than anyone I know and said it was some of the strongest she has ever had.i got seasoned smokers that cant even finish a bowl shared with 3 other people.
> So yes a properly finished bud no matter how frosty can still be potent as shit.
> I see alot of growers chop there plants way to early.cloudy trichs are THC not clear.


it does happen that a plant may be covered in thick resin glands yet be weak piss, eg Cannabiogen's Peyote Purple, a plant well known to be very resinous, but lacking in real potency, i had a cross recently of Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale x C99, was the most resinous plant out of many other very coated plants yet...medium type potency, IMO there are varying power levels in each type of resin produced from individual plants, so absolutely a plant with a more powerful resin type can have less visible resin & be more powerful than a plant that has a less powerful resin type yet with more visible trichs!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2018)

My Raindance came in a green ziplock not the sealed white packs. Older lot or what's up with that? Rainy day pack, also i picked them up on what sackmasta said about 'em.

Chinook is nice @Bob Zmuda she needs some longer flower time but she gets big flowers and the terps are very unique hazy tangy gatorade.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 16, 2018)

Its getting round to me stop being lazy and starting a few seeds to look and see what i can find
Probably guna give
Moondance
Raindance
Gunslinger 
A go and find a couple mothers to play with .
Definitely has been a enjoying read lately on here


----------



## greywind (Jan 16, 2018)

I hope to participate in the grow off if it comes to fruition. I only have two full packs of GPS (Blizzard Bush and Purple Mtn. Majesty), and four beans each of Gunslinger and The Deputy to play with, but I know the contest structure will keep me honest and on top of these girls. I need that in life. I have some Gunslinger and Deputy plants going now that sat in solo cups for waaaaaayyyyyyy too long. Literal palm trees now after trying to make something of them in veg... 

Just picked up CV's Las Vegas Triangle Kush on auction this weekend. Can I compete with them? I'm not one for fems usually, but Lemon Skunk (by DNA) is still one of my favorite buds I've grown and smoked, and Triangle Kush is everything I want in my daily smoke. Happy hunting all, cheers!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> it does happen that a plant may be covered in thick resin glands yet be weak piss, eg Cannabiogen's Peyote Purple, a plant well known to be very resinous, but lacking in real potency, i had a cross recently of Alphakronik's Jackpot Royale x C99, was the most resinous plant out of many other very coated plants yet...medium type potency, IMO there are varying power levels in each type of resin produced from individual plants, so absolutely a plant with a more powerful resin type can have less visible resin & be more powerful than a plant that has a less powerful resin type yet with more visible trichs!


I have also had runts that turned out to be some of the best I ever had, one time I told the wife i'm gonna get rid of that grapefruit mango in a few days if it don't perk up (It must have heard me!) a few days later she's chugging right along and a week later she's caught and outgrew her sisters.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jan 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Yesssss! I've got a full house so I cant run mine yet & I havent seen any Blizzard Bush on here since I've been scrolling this thread over about the last 6 weeks or so. I'd love to see someone run it (or pics from someone who has).


I might post some pictures 4 or 5 weeks into veg and then again late in flower.
the seeds are $37.77 on their website,so theyre a bargain right now.


----------



## globalz (Jan 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ​
> I'm going to drop a half pack of TNT and Knight Rider today. That Eagle Scout though....hmmm, I may have to put Bodhi's White Sunshine on hold and replace it with that Eagle Scout.
> That looks incredible!


Thanks hombre she was a blast to grow!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2018)

Nothing showing up on the website for Cannaventure or under Female Seeds. PRK arrived today, coincidentally.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.



Bob Zmuda said:


> Yeah I picked up a pack of that and moondance on the low low.
> 
> I have some raindance, blizzard bush and tomahawk about 5 weeks in veg now.
> 
> Raindance were some of the most vigorous seeds I've ever popped.


How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??


@psychadelibud Call me paranoid, but I'm starting to suspect you're actually just a freelance marketer for GPS, simply based on the shear volume of sickeningly sweet things you have to say about GPS and only GPS, all day, everyday... be honest! AND this whole competition thing was your idea. Seems a bit fishy imho..... No offenses intended! Consider this a challenge to prove me wrong with pictures of this impressive grow/farm opperation you're clearly neglecting while posting on RUI all day.... ~


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general.~


Okay....so show us the way.....



ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @psychadelibud Call me paranoid, but I'm starting to suspect you're actually just a freelance marketer for GPS, simply based on the shear volume of sickeningly sweet things you have to say about GPS and only GPS, all day, everyday... be honest! AND this whole competition thing was your idea. Seems a bit fishy imho..... No offenses intended! Consider this a challenge to prove me wrong with pictures of this impressive grow/farm opperation you're clearly neglecting while posting on RUI all day.... ~


Good job !


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2018)

If b down I have obs and jelly pie going.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.
> 
> 
> How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??
> ...


The idea was mr freshys but it doesnt matter.If its greenpoints gear and the competition is for greenpoint no one should be uninvited because of some arguments.Thats pure dictatorship and since its not even mr freshys gear that is being competed on Gu should have a say so on the rules and such for the said competition.Especially if Gu is providing any of the prizes.If not than that just makes Greenpoint look bad.Everyone did there fair share of shit slinging and im sure during a friendly grow off there will be more to come.
Pshycadelic is who he says he is.I remember back when he was looking for bruce banner and found them at SHN and was trying to figure out the greenpoint nugget stuff and auctions.Gu would know for a fact as Gu knows who i am and knows where i work and we talk in emails.He knows alot more about us and who we are believe me.gotta have alot of trust in these people.
Hopefully the competition rules can be ironed out and no one gets left out or diqualified because of some disgreements.Ill never buy another pack again.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.
> 
> 
> How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??
> ...


He's definitely not lol he also has a grow journal where he posts pictures. He also didn't come up the competition idea.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If b down I have obs and jelly pie going.


Mmmhmmm... Jelly Pie. I can’t fucking wait for May. I’ll be popping a pack of Jelly Pie and Tomahawk around then.

In the meantime, The Deputy at day 35:


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.
> 
> 
> How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??
> ...


Uh oh @psychadelibud ....they're on to you.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol! Okay. We all have more in common here on RIU than irreconcilable differences anyway... AND We're all friends whether ya'll like it or not.  Bring on the green, and may the best grower win!! You all have Mr. Carlin's blessing to proceed now


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

P.s., I'm REALLY glad to hear that @psychadelibud is legit btw.... I guessed as much, and was more just jabbing him in the ribs... I'll have to check out his threads more closely- I've been too busy to stalk him yet


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 16, 2018)

Just checking the plants, pretty sure 4 out of 5 Sundance Kid are female and 3 out of 5 Jelly Pie are female. Tents going to be crowded.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm in for the grow contest. I habe obs n jelly pie going right now. With like 8 other strains vegging. I also have Texas butter, cookies n chem, Chinook Haze, cackleberry. I had to make a new profile. Bc my shit got banned. I've been on riu since 2013. Heisengrow hasn't even been here a year. Kinda bullshit. I had to ignore him. He's starts shit everywhere he goes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Mmmhmmm... Jelly Pie. I can’t fucking wait for May. I’ll be popping a pack of Jelly Pie and Tomahawk around then.
> 
> In the meantime, The Deputy at day 35:


very nice!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> I'm in for the grow contest. I habe obs n jelly pie going right now. With like 8 other strains vegging. I also have Texas butter, cookies n chem, Chinook Haze, cackleberry.


I think you already said that under a different screen name up above.Seems to be alot of this going on in this thread.Just stating the obvious not looking for an argument.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If b down I have obs and jelly pie going.


I could be wrong but looks like the same person to me.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Hopefully the competition rules can be ironed out and no one gets left out or diqualified because of some disgreements.Ill never buy another pack again.


If Gu participates in the comp I sincerely doubt he is going to disqualify anyone over the past discussion. Even if he doesn't do a competition I doubt the other users will restrict you or anyone else. everyone just needs to chill, be respectful, and a little bit of humility and being humble would go a long way to see this thread and the comp successful. While I won't participate I wish you all of you success.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 16, 2018)

We are just lucky @~Gu is not competing in the comp. I remember his grows at ICMAG, that dude has some serious skills.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm hoping to get one the tester list for greenpoint.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.
> 
> 
> How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??
> ...


Wow.
Condescend much?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 16, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Mmmhmmm... Jelly Pie. I can’t fucking wait for May. I’ll be popping a pack of Jelly Pie and Tomahawk around then.
> 
> In the meantime, The Deputy at day 35:


Is that LED?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 16, 2018)

coppershot said:


> If Gu participates in the comp I sincerely doubt he is going to disqualify anyone over the past discussion. Even if he doesn't do a competition I doubt the other users will restrict you or anyone else. everyone just needs to *chill, be respectful, and a little bit of humility and being humble would go a long way* to see this thread and the comp successful. While I won't participate I wish you all of you success.


Agreed. 100000%


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

Sorry @Chunky Stool .... wasn't trying to be!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Okay, just to chime in here, folks need to stop being so self-righteous and toxically negative on this forum in general. No names. It sucks a big fatty, and I'm talking donkey schlong, not the sensi, broheimowitzi. It's a huge fucking turnoff... Quit the self-circlejerks, and quit being such schill fucks... I'm currently growing in a fucking 2x4 bathtub for George Carlin's sake, and I'm still way better off than a lotta folks here, as far as i can tell... but who cares!?? Cause I don't!!! Let's just move on with our lives, ignore your fellow ass-clowns, and let's keep things on-point here.
> 
> 
> How's that blizzard bush, @Bob Zmuda ??
> ...


@ColoradoHighGrower ...

Yes, I will call you paranoid. Lol. I could see how you come up with this conspiracy, I really can. I do post here a WHOLE lot and reason being is because honestly, yup... You guessed it, i'm just a GPS fan boy.

I own tons of other gear (see my grow journal) and I have been around these forums for 6 years. I guess I just have not ever ran across such great deals on cheap tried and true beans, that are proving themselves to be top notch time and time again, in my entire 16 years of growing the great ganja.

I don't know why, but yes, without ever growing the FIRST pack of GPS gear out, I dove in head first and purchased everything Gu~ has to offer.... Well at least 95% of his stock anyway. It just looks that good to me .

I forget who said it, but they were right.. I was on the search for a solid and true Bruce Banner strain and stumbled upon here in a Google search, already being a long time member on RIU, I came on in for a read.. I seen the cross Gu had of Bruce Banner x Stardawg and was also told Dark Horse genetics was where it was at. So I pulled the trigger on both... Got the last pack in stock of Bruce Banner 2.0 (bx2) or the last pack of "Bruce Banner anything" that was currently available at SHN or anywhere else on the web.. (Got extremely lucky!)...And it is a good thing I pulled that trigger because till this day it is still currently out of stock. Then I read great things about The Deputy and that started my adventure into GPS...

I had been a dead dog for a long time around here, putting most of my time into IC mag the past couple of years. Go check out my threads... My screen name over there is "MountainBudz", I have a ton and I mean ton of posts, mostly in the outdoor section and bit of indoor grows as well.

Look up my thread I started called "Guerilla Underground Thread". I had created that one specifically for those who are interested or needing to further educate themselves on guerilla growing. It actually became quiet popular over there and tons of good information even if your not a guerilla farmer.

I am also heavily present here in the outdoor growing section around the Getaway Mountain threads and Open Show and Tell, a few threads of my own... Etc.



But since I got into this whole GPS thing I have become quiet fascinated and pretty much abandoned IC (not that I don't like IC mag, I love it over there and that's where I really got started on the whole online forums thing) I just have felt more comfortable around RIU lately and have met tons of great people over here whom seems to have more interest in what my main interest is at the moment "Indoor Growing and GPS"... Although I tend to lean back to IC around spring and summer because it seems harder set and focused on guerilla growing than RIU is.

But honestly I am hoping to change that this spring and kinda bring back the popularity of guerilla growing here in RIU because honestly, there are still tons of people who have no other choice than to grow illegally and guerilla style due to their state laws ... Since a lot of the states have become medical and recreational, there have been tons of guerilla information that has unfortunately been burried down deep with these legal med and rec outdoor grows and once one of these newbies that reside in an outlaw state take those methods into consideration, it is gonna burry them in under their local county jail or even federal penitentiary... So I am hoping to help those that are lost for advice.

Please, no one worry lol... I am not a marketer or salesman for @Gu~ But I do promote and have good things to say about his work and I always have his back when someone knocks at him for something they know not shit about.

Now, let's drop the conspiracy theories and get back to this wonderful thread!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

No the contest wasn't exactly my idea but I believe me and the first guy who posted about it was thinking the same at the same exact time. Because I had mentioned it the same time he did.... Although his idea was more of a grow off contest and my idea was just a "Green Point Seeds Testers Thread"...

I believe it is just meant to be!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Uh oh @psychadelibud ....they're on to you.


Ohh no... Well shit, brb, lemme call Gu~!!!

 Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2018)

And here is that last pack I grabbed of that yummy, gummy, Bruce Banner 2.0 ...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 16, 2018)

Lol!!! Thanks @psychadelibud - I'll have to check those out!!! i just got these the other day, so pretty stoked, but also intrigued by this bruce 2.0 concept......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2018)

Got a couple packs of Purple Outlaw today. 
If you missed out, it's gone. 
Bummer for you...


----------



## charface (Jan 16, 2018)

Cookie wreck seeds arrived today,
Could not be happier with how fast they arrived.


----------



## BigWormWV (Jan 16, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Should this not be an email directly to GU?
> 
> Come on people, understand the difference and appropriateness. Ffs


 didn't think it was a big deal. I was just happy with such great deals. whats it matter to you if I ask on here or email? jw 
Not too worried bout it honestly, so don't even worry bout it, GU. Enjoying everything so far​


----------



## greencropper (Jan 17, 2018)

wonder when the next mad auctions will go down? not that im stressing..smug as the cheshire cat with the last haul obtained while those auctions were running hot!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @ColoradoHighGrower ...
> 
> Yes, I will call you paranoid. Lol. I could see how you come up with this conspiracy, I really can. I do post here a WHOLE lot and reason being is because honestly, yup... You guessed it, i'm just a GPS fan boy.
> 
> ...


I think I'll check out your threads over on IC. I have 2 accounts, but I've only posted a few times. I spend many hours reading over the ACE, Karma and CSI threads, there.

I would like to learn what I can about Guerilla gardening in Eastern Kentucky because I think it's real similar to the Mozarks in climate.
I have property there and plan to move and semi-retire there. I'd like to grow some outdoors plants, and grow wild simulated ginseng.

It might sound weird moving from a legal state to an intolerant bible belt state, but there is more to life than legal weed. My bones are getting cold, the economy here is on hold and my Seasonal Affective Disorder runs rampant this time of year.

I've been growing on and off for over 25 years and it has only been officially legal for a little over 3. So I'm still an outlaw at heart, lol.

Btw, I have full packs of Jelly Pie, Lucky #7, Tomahawk, Guard Dawg x Stardawg, Hicock and Dream Catcher in flower. I am practising the 12/12 straight from seedling, to see how they do.
I have repeats x 2 of each pack except the Guard Dawg x Stardawg, I wish I had bought more when they were available. So i can regrow out my favorites if needed.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Chunky Stool" might be hard to sell...


Hard to pass, hard to sell
Never mind the rotten smell
I may be dumb but I'm no fool
That shit you have is Chunky Stool


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got a couple packs of Purple Outlaw today.
> If you missed out, it's gone.
> Bummer for you...


What???

Where?

How?...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck seeds arrived today,
> Could not be happier with how fast they arrived.


I got a pack of raindance, night rider and dreamcatcher in the mail today...

Tomorrow I have a replica coming haha, same strains. Won them in a auction a few days after I got the same ones on discount. This will make 8 packs of Night Rider for me lol. I'm looking for that true purest keeper.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I think I'll check out your threads over on IC. I have 2 accounts, but I've only posted a few times. I spend many hours reading over the ACE, Karma and CSI threads, there.
> 
> I would like to learn what I can about Guerilla gardening in Eastern Kentucky because I think it's real similar to the Mozarks in climate.
> I have property there and plan to move and semi-retire there. I'd like to grow some outdoors plants, and grow wild simulated ginseng.
> ...


Where did you get the Guard Dog cross??

And yeah IC and RIU are the two best forums online. In my opinion..

I will teach you all you need to know about guerilla growing. You don't have to worry about moving to a non legal state, regardless if you mind it or not. Because there is more weed floating around here than what I seen when I moved out to Cali for a couple of years and that is the truth. You won't have any problem finding it.

The only thing is you will have more trouble finding elite and clone only strains around here. Its a good thing around here to obtain good cuts you wanna keep around for a long time and or also run packs of beans till you find you some keepers.

The plus about us not being legal, is the market here. Damn good tax free money to made in the weed business here ( you will get top dollar for your buds) and the eradicatication funds are running low from the grant they received many years ago. I didnt see nearly any choppers flying this past season, but did see a few. If I wanted to put out an acre sized fixed plot, I likely could have. I ran about 200 large plants total last year spread out and around... And that includes a few "bumper" patches.

And I have in the past, put nearly an acre worth of plants in one spot, but ill never take that risk again... I am used to being woke up by my house shaking sounding like world war 3 is upon my home, shit rattling off the shelves and the cows running through the fences because of those idiots flying their birds. It used to be a normal thing to see at least a black hawk and a few bubble choppers flying around several times a day, everyday.

Now they ain't so bad over in the western and central parts of Kentucky but from a county or two west of Daniel Boone National Forest to the far east Ky/West Virginia line is where it's hot.

Besides... When you get settled in here and you need a cut, come see me ... I can get about any cut you want and lots of cuts that you will not find anywhere else.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Well family and friends, it is nearing time to check the seeds I threw in the soaker yesterday morning at 8:30am and placed next to the heater.

For those that missed the post, I soaked 4 Purple Outlaws and 4 Full Moon Fevers...

I will update if I observe any "sproutage" going on.

Now lately I have been having better success using distilled water to soak my beans rather than "other types" of water such as purified, RO, spring water etc... I had ran out of distilled yesterday and there was a big snow on so I couldn't make it to the store to pick up a jug (yeah I know I could have boiled it but I'm a lazy slouch ass wipe)... Lol, so I used bottled purified water instead.

Off yonder to check me cups now!

Let's keep our fingers crossed for 100% germination, because obviously, that is what I/we like to see here at the Green Point familia! 

(...Yeah i'm in a great mood this morning, just had some fun with the ol' lady for about an hour straight! YeeeeHaww...!)


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Well so , out of all 8 seeds, one purple outlaw has cracked open just a hair. 

My last soaking a few days ago, all were basically cracked in the same amount of time. Don't ask me why, because I do not have an answer, but I believe it contributes to the distilled water being a better option for soaking seeds. 

I will give them until this afternoon to do what they can do and then I am gonna proceed to planting them. Never a good idea to over soak the seeds wether you see them crack or not...


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special 2 are doing good. One just refuses to grow. I'll give it a little more time to see if it picks up. But if not I'll cull it. Jelly pie was 4 for 4 germed. 2 or 3 of them are about to break soil. Almost through. Gonna soak some Texas butter and cookies and chem too.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well so , out of all 8 seeds, one purple outlaw has cracked open just a hair.
> 
> My last soaking a few days ago, all were basically cracked in the same amount of time. Don't ask me why, because I do not have an answer, but I believe it contributes to the distilled water being a better option for soaking seeds.
> 
> I will give them until this afternoon to do what they can do and then I am gonna proceed to planting them. Never a good idea to over soak the seeds wether you see them crack or not...



You're in Kentucky huh. I'm kinda close. WV here. Im in north central WV. Like 4 1/2 hours to kentucky state line.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Where did you get the Guard Dog cross??
> 
> And yeah IC and RIU are the two best forums online. In my opinion..
> 
> ...


I bought the Guard Dawg cross a little over a year ago, from Greenpoint. I've got a couple of other strains he no longer carries as well as a few he hadn't named yet. Things change quick at Greenpoint!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought the Guard Dawg cross a little over a year ago, from Greenpoint. I've got a couple of other strains he no longer carries as well as a few he hadn't named yet. Things change quick at Greenpoint!


I hear that lol. I found a couple of banks that carry some of his older x's , they might actually have the Guard Dog cross. I possibly could have over looked it. I was wondering which would be better, the Star Fighter or Sky Pilot... What do you think? I can get both of those but would rather choose one. Also found a ton of his Polar Bear crosses.

I am however, still wondering where @Chunky Stool got his purple outlaw yesterday? Unless Gu~ threw some up on the auction that I had missed, but I checked the auction page off an on all day long yesterday... Makes me wonder..


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2018)

Sky Pilot didn't do so well with me, but it produced a wonderful smoke and was right up there with Copper Chem in popularity amongst Greenpoints fans, at the time she was available.

I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Stardawg crosses.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I hear that lol. I found a couple of banks that carry some of his older x's , they might actually have the Guard Dog cross. I possibly could have over looked it. I was wondering which would be better, the Star Fighter or Sky Pilot... What do you think? I can get both of those but would rather choose one. Also found a ton of his Polar Bear crosses.
> 
> I am however, still wondering where @Chunky Stool got his purple outlaw yesterday? Unless Gu~ threw some up on the auction that I had missed, but I checked the auction page off an on all day long yesterday... Makes me wonder..


My order got stuck behind a credit card order that was declined before Purple Outlaw went out of stock. I emailed GU and he worked his magic. Apparently they had a reserve stash.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My order got stuck behind a credit card order that was declined before Purple Outlaw went out of stock. I emailed GU and he worked his magic. Apparently they had a reserve stash.


Well that is good news Chunky.. Glad he got that sorted out for you. He usually always does.

If he has a reserve stash then I need to hit him up, because purple outlaw is one of the few that I don't have double or triple packs of. I would love to have at least one or two more packs of the purple outlaw

@Gu~


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well that is good news Chunky.. Glad he got that sorted out for you. He usually always does.
> 
> If he has a reserve stash then I need to hit him up, because purple outlaw is one of the few that I don't have double or triple packs of. I would love to have at least one or two more pack me of the purple outlaw
> 
> @Gu~


A couple of us would like that too!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

@psychadelibud I'm open to trades


psychadelibud said:


> Well that is good news Chunky.. Glad he got that sorted out for you. He usually always does.
> 
> If he has a reserve stash then I need to hit him up, because purple outlaw is one of the few that I don't have double or triple packs of. I would love to have at least one or two more pack me of the purple outlaw
> 
> @Gu~


Have you grown Purple Outlaw? I like the fast flowering time (50-60 days) and may run it outdoors.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Sky Pilot didn't do so well with me, but it produced a wonderful smoke and was right up there with Copper Chem in popularity amongst Greenpoints fans, at the time she was available.
> 
> I don't think you can go wrong with any of the Stardawg crosses.


I have heard good things about both. I did read somewhere some one said the same thing that Sky Pilot didn't do well for them. 

Then I know one guy over on IC that runs a bad ass heavy yielding pheno of it and it looks pretty potent. 

Only have one pack of Copper Chem. I will likely grab an extra pack of it once I catch it down low on the auction again.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @psychadelibud I'm open to trades
> 
> Have you grown Purple Outlaw? I like the fast flowering time (50-60 days) and may run it outdoors.


I have not "grown" out the purple outlaw yet, however she is about a half inch tall right now. Fresh newborn.. Lol.

Most purple leaning strains do great outside with mold resistance and handle the cool pretty well. It isn't really strain dependent either when it comes to purple strains. I have never had a purple strain that did not do anything less than fabulous outdoors.

Have you grown her out yet? If so, please tell me she had that ripe armpit smell with notes of cotton candy equal to the perspiration


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have not "grown" out the purple outlaw yet, however she is about a half inch tall right now. Fresh newborn.. Lol.
> 
> Most purple leaning strains do great outside with mold resistance and handle the cool pretty well. It isn't really strain dependent either when it comes to purple strains. I have never had a purple strain that did not do anything less than fabulous outdoors.
> 
> Have you grown her out yet? If so, please tell me she had that ripe armpit smell with notes of cotton candy equal to the perspiration


Nope, I hadn't grown any GPS gear until recently. Got a pack of chinook haze going right now but they are still in cups.


----------



## Frankie knuckles jr (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My current veg is almost up on my clone onlys. I have had these cuts since October, Halloween to be exact. Before I ever even knew anything about GPS, unfortunately.
> 
> Wish I had known sooner how great the gear was.
> 
> ...




Sorry I'm a indoor Aussie beginner so what's GPS? Is it a food source


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

Frankie knuckles jr said:


> Sorry I'm a indoor Aussie beginner so what's GPS? Is it a food source


GreenPointSeeds


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2018)

Frankie knuckles jr said:


> Sorry I'm a indoor Aussie beginner so what's GPS? Is it a food source


GREENPOINT SEEDS!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 17, 2018)

i am still holding out hope that @Gu~ will get the mom from the skypilot back. i've seen and heard nothing but great things. doubletripleog has a beautiful skypilot going now over on ic. it re-upped my interest in the strain.

is that mom ever coming back Gu~?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2018)

Is this The Twilight Zone?


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

Where is the list of what @Gu~ Is releasing this spring? Anyone have it? I can't find it on the site. Not even sure if it's posted to the site.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

What's up with the auctions? Been a couple days with em not up n running.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is this The Twilight Zone?


Soon you'll come to know....when the bullet hits the bone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> What's up with the auctions? Been a couple days with em not up n running.


GU has a new team working on the web page and they're making a lot of changes.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 17, 2018)

@pinner420 

Let's get in on this


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> GU has a new team working on the web page and they're making a lot of changes.


Ight thanks


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Finally got out of the house this morning... Took a little hike and a trip to the store to pick up some distilled water. Took a walk to one of my sacred guerilla spots. Can't say that the good ole Appalachias ain't beautiful! Seen some interesting things along my way.

Yup and the road to my house is nearly inaccessible in the snow, especially.

Love this land!


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 17, 2018)

So of the three OBS I have going the runt and goofy lookn one has a super strong orangey/citrus smell, it's on its second set of leaves. And you can smell it in the cab. And the other two that are bigger and way ahead of it, have no smell. I'm hoping it's a Clementine pheno.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> @pinner420
> 
> Let's get in on this


Pig whistle for the win!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Hah! Almost forgot this one...

Crazy kids!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> ] Finally got out of the house this morning... Took a little hike and a trip to the store to pick up some distilled water. Took a walk to one of my sacred guerilla spots. Can't say that the good ole Appalachias ain't beautiful! Seen some interesting things along my way.
> 
> Yup and the road to my house is nearly inaccessible in the snow, especially.
> 
> ...


I don't care much for snow myself, but that surely is a beautiful setting you have there, my friend!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

Soaking these two packs for 24 hours.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 17, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Soaking these two packs for 24 hours.View attachment 4074579


I am currently running the Deputy and have a pack of Hickok to run soon, as well. Definitely interested in how this goes!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am only going to veg the Hickock's for two weeks. The Deputies will get topped multiple times.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 17, 2018)

It ain't a pic from today but it combines the dog and tree theme lol
My girl next to one of the big ones on my property.
 
Um GPS
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hah! Almost forgot this one...
> 
> Crazy kids!
> 
> View attachment 4074557


Is that Jesus? 
LOL


----------



## tatonka (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone ran the Pig Whistle yet?


----------



## summary (Jan 17, 2018)

lost my old account from years ago, just wanted to say i cracked 6 of each of the Blizzard bush, Chinook haze, and Evergreen. All of the Blizzard Bush and Chinook Haze are doing well but only one Evergreen popped. Could be me but seems kind of odd considering everything else is at 100% germination rate.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 17, 2018)

Changed my name to heisenbubble.its actually always been what I go by.just wanted to give a heads up.i have my YouTube account is the same name and other forums I'm on has always been heisenbubble.this is the only forum it' different so I'm retiring this screen nmae.admins couldn't change this one so thats that.i know a few have me on ignore so they'l have to ignore my new name.heisenbubble.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 17, 2018)

Another gunslinger comming down in a day or 2, smells like fuel, got 110g off the 1st one, glad I got 4 packs of these as they yield nicely.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2018)

Hope Heisenbubble is easy to get along with. Been reading forums and it seems (K)Night Rider is a bit of a trouble maker. By the way, a lot of folks are getting rich and famous off Afghan that hippiebillies found and brought back to grow here, in the US long ago.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 17, 2018)

Pheno 2 of The Deputy. End of week 7.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Finally got out of the house this morning... Took a little hike and a trip to the store to pick up some distilled water. Took a walk to one of my sacred guerilla spots. Can't say that the good ole Appalachias ain't beautiful! Seen some interesting things along my way.
> 
> Yup and the road to my house is nearly inaccessible in the snow, especially.
> 
> ...


Beautiful scenery!!

Love that mower, I always wanted to score one to restore for my boys...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Finally got out of the house this morning... Took a little hike and a trip to the store to pick up some distilled water. Took a walk to one of my sacred guerilla spots. Can't say that the good ole Appalachias ain't beautiful! Seen some interesting things along my way.
> 
> Yup and the road to my house is nearly inaccessible in the snow, especially.
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Ozarks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Reminds me of the Ozarks.


Yep.
Where are you from? I grew up in Missouri.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2018)

Eastern Missouri originally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Eastern Missouri originally.


Nice! 
I'm from bass pro HQ & still hit the outlet when I'm in town.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2018)

Nice, I haven’t lived there for years, but make it back occasionally.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

So I have now seen two Greenpoint crosses with Red-headed Stranger as the male. These old or the next big shit to hit the street? This one is I95 xRHS last one was Copper chem #11 x RHS. HMMM


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> So I have now seen two Greenpoint crosses with Red-headed Stranger as the male. These old or the next big shit to hit the street? This one is I95 xRHS last one was Copper chem #11 x RHS. HMMM


I just got some Redhead stranger shatter....zooming


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

It's nice to be all paid up. I dropped my last one in the mail yesterday. 
Now I just wait. 
Got at least three pending, maybe four.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> So I have now seen two Greenpoint crosses with Red-headed Stranger as the male. These old or the next big shit to hit the street? This one is I95 xRHS last one was Copper chem #11 x RHS. HMMM


It was a tester drop last year, they haven’t been released beyond testers as far as I know.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 17, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> You're in Kentucky huh. I'm kinda close. WV here. Im in north central WV. Like 4 1/2 hours to kentucky state line.


So, you're north of Clay county?


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 17, 2018)

Pig whistle first out of the rooter...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It was a tester drop last year, they haven’t been released beyond testers as far as I know.


Thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Hope Heisenbubble is easy to get along with. Been reading forums and it seems (K)Night Rider is a bit of a trouble maker. By the way, a lot of folks are getting rich and famous off Afghan that hippiebillies found and brought back to grow here, in the US long ago.


What???
I just bought night rider. What are the problems?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, I haven’t lived there for years, but make it back occasionally.


It's a nice place to visit.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What???
> I just bought night rider. What are the problems?


Yeah... Lol.

I was wondering the same thing.

But yes, Afghan has got lots of folks wealthy. Afghan changed the whole scene here back in late 80s and early 90s when a man brought a bunch into the hills and started crossing it with the real deal Road Kill Skunk that is still heavily abundant here.

Afghan has done a whole whole lot for us maryjaners...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What???
> I just bought night rider. What are the problems?


Political troubles, drama and all. (k)Night Rider is one of the best!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Political troubles, drama and all. (k)Night Rider is one of the best!


Yeah but that shit can stay over at IC mag with those idiots that try to act like they know what they are talking about.

I known you know who I am talking about and I know what you are talking about and that (those) prick/pricks need to mind their own business...

Nothing out of line happened with that ordeal. It is completely okay, totally fine and acceptable.

Night Rider is legit... And yes, it is one of the best!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

That's why I own soon to be 9 packs.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 17, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> So I have now seen two Greenpoint crosses with Red-headed Stranger as the male. These old or the next big shit to hit the street? This one is I95 xRHS last one was Copper chem #11 x RHS. HMMM


The male wasn't quite up to standard. There were good plants to be found but the star dawg male set the bar very high. The rhs male has been axed.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2018)

I started using Bodhi and Greenpoint about the same time and am more comfortable using Greenpoint goods. Now their redoing the website so there is bound to be a special from Gu. Temptation.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

typoerror said:


> The male wasn't quite up to standard. There were good plants to be found but the star dawg male set the bar very high. The rhs male has been axed.


With the Copper Chem #11 worth grabbing for $70?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 17, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> With the Copper Chem #11 worth grabbing for $70?


Yes, Its worth full price.



LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, I haven’t lived there for years, but make it back occasionally.


I've lived my entire life on the West Coast. On a road trip across country I drove through the Missouri Ozarks and I fell instantly in love with the area. 
That's why I bought land there near the LOZ and plan to move there in a few years. I know they're not lenient on weed there and that part is a bit intimidating, lol.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

Grabbed it (Copper Chem #11 x Red Head Stranger)for $60 in a sealed Greenpoint packaging. Will grow side by side with Pig Whistle, to compare them.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2018)

I used to spend summers as a kid 76-81 on The Lake of the Ozarks. Fishing, swimming and waterskiing. We had family reunion at The Four Season Ozark had 110 of us total. The temperature with humidity enough to kill people. Still many many good memories.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I started using Bodhi and Greenpoint about the same time and am more comfortable using Greenpoint goods. Now their redoing the website so there is bound to be a special from Gu. Temptation.


agree.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Agree times three...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2018)

Well I had planned on updating earlier, But had got caught up in some things.

Last I had reported this morning, I only had one tap root emerging out of 8 seeds.

Went back to check at 7:30 pm tonight (only liked an hour being 24 hours) and all 4 Purple Outlaw and all 4 Full Moon Fever had sprouted!

Hell Yeah! That is 100% germination rates on all 8 seeds in less than 24 hours... I have not seen germination rates go this well since my last bulk drop from Getaway Mountains Seeds! Awesome GPS! I already know between the Night Rider, Jelly Pie, Full Moon Fever and Purple Outlaw, there will be some pure fire to be found lurking around in those beans!


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 18, 2018)

View attachment 4069629. 
Chinook haze was a breeze it will tax your soil and your carbon filter when she explodes, ran it an extra 10-days second time it was a mistake IMO lost some of the tangerine smell. I had to support some branches on two that were not in the Scrog...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, Its worth full price.
> 
> 
> I've lived my entire life on the West Coast. On a road trip across country I drove through the Missouri Ozarks and I fell instantly in love with the area.
> That's why I bought land there near the LOZ and plan to move there in a few years. I know they're not lenient on weed there and that part is a bit intimidating, lol.


Ozarks are nice! I can see Missouri from my house!


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> So, you're north of Clay county?


Yeah


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

I've had 3 Copper Chem in flower tent for 2 weeks and finally showing. I had an early male and three remain. First attempt yielded 4/4 boys. This time two very vigorous females and a weaker sibling may be a girl, weaker since I dropped it at transplant! Looking forward to these while vaping Black Gold this morning. I keep bakers' hours just for Wake and Bake.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, Its worth full price.
> 
> 
> I've lived my entire life on the West Coast. On a road trip across country I drove through the Missouri Ozarks and I fell instantly in love with the area.
> That's why I bought land there near the LOZ and plan to move there in a few years. I know they're not lenient on weed there and that part is a bit intimidating, lol.


Unless it's changed, Missouri is VERY intolerant of cannabis. It's practically the buckle of the bible belt, so folks can be a bit uptight.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 18, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah... Lol.
> 
> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> ...


Please send Road Kill Skunk to me.
Man, that is one of the best weeds ever.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4069629.
> Chinook haze was a breeze it will tax your soil and your carbon filter when she explodes, ran it an extra 10-days second time it was a mistake IMO lost some of the tangerine smell. I had to support some branches on two that were not in the Scrog...


Those look delicious... I am interested in the Hickock Haze myself as Ghost Train Haze is something I have always wanted to try out. I have 2 packs of Hickock and 1 pack of Chinook. I LOVE my hazes for sure!

How potent is it?

I also have a pack of RD Ghost Train Haze "feminized". I plan on popping a few of those a long with my Hickock Haze, on my next run. I think it would be interesting to compare them side by side.

And yeah man, I personally never let anything run over during flower myself. In my opinion it will always ruin a good crop... I enjoy smoking THC rich buds, rather than useless CBN "degraded THC" buds. I have been growing for 16 years now, but remember 6 years ago when I first joined the forums online. Being the hillbilly country boy that I am, I had always harvested based on when the hairs began to all mostly turn orange/red/brown, started receeding back into the calayx's and just had that hard, firm, finished touch, texture and appeal to it (if people would drop the scope and go with their instincts and feel, it is so so easy to determine when a plant or bud is finished).

But anyway, point is, when I joined the forums and got to reading, I found nearly EVERYONE recommended harvesting when trichs began to "turn amber...50/50 milky/amber...30% amber, 80% amber and etc etc"..

Well I thought that idea was neat and decided to try that out, being from around here an uneducated on the whole "book smart" aspects of growing, I was only naturally inclined and had learned everything I knew from personal experience and from local hillbilly teachings...

I purchased a scope and began experimenting, taking everyone's advice about the whole "amber this, amber that thing"...

Well it was not long, just after a few months of going by that recommendation that I started getting my first complaints about how the "new bud" I had been getting was different and more bland... complaints of potency not being the same, never getting compliments anymore... It hit me. The only thing different that I had been doing than usual, was going after that lovely amber trichome trend...

So next run, I went back to my old "eyeing and feeling it out" method and decided to check trichs with my scope and see just exactly how they appeared in color and form with my visual harvest method I had used for 10 years previous before I started searching out amber trichs. Guess what? There was NO amber hardly at all of any. It was completely bulbous, fat, nearly ready to explode mushroom heads that were clearly 100% white/milky in form and appearance.

From that day forward I NEVER got another complaint about a bland mediocre effect, or a stale odor, or a "it doesn't look as frosty as usual" comment... etc etc. It was finally fire again and had the true THC high that whatever given strain that I was handling in that moment is supposed to have and that good long euphoric high was back again and my profits and sales began to rise once again 3 fold at the least...

Fuck that CBN high... I will never understand why in the world anyone would ever enjoy feeling that "bored, stale, fuzzy and loss of terpine and THC high that replaces all of that amazing goodness euphoria with an almost stupid feeling buzz...

This post is not pointed towards you nor anyone else for that matter, on the entire RIU forum (except for those that push and recommend this to folks)... I just thought that I would share how much that over ripening sucks and will easily kill a mans buzz, business, profits, investments, and hard earned efforts at that, when instead people could be taught to grow the good ole One Hitter Quitter instead...

Just had to share this...


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I talked to rollitup advertising about being a sponsor so I don't step on any toes if I participate in this contest


All i know is we're (I'm) in for this comp.! Our last cookies n chem went so well that we picked up more! Can't wait to try Tomahawk and potentially another strain from GPS for this friendly wager. 
I'm a long time grower, few time poster here on RIU, but I'm an avid supporter of GPS! Let's get this shit going and pick a start date!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 18, 2018)

5 our of 5 Sundance Kid are female.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 5 our of 5 Sundance Kid are female.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 5 our of 5 Sundance Kid are female.


Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Those look delicious... I am interested in the Hickock Haze myself as Ghost Train Haze is something I have always wanted to try out. I have 2 packs of Hickock and 1 pack of Chinook. I LOVE my gazes for sure!
> 
> How potent is it?
> 
> ...


I have also waited for amber and ended up with buds that were 'meh'. 
Never again! 
If trics are mostly cloudy or I start seeing nanners, the plant is getting chopped ASAP.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2018)

This young Blizzard Bush is already getting stanky. Did a dab with this tent while listening to Tibetan singing bowls. Did some stem rubs, the scents just make me smile.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 18, 2018)

I like paranoia. Milky for me.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 18, 2018)

I picked one early with clear and milky trichs, the buzz was a bit racy for some. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I picked one early with clear and milky trichs, the buzz was a bit racy for some. I thoroughly enjoyed it.


I chopped a couple of black willie plants early last year (mostly clear trics). Speed weed for sure!


----------



## tatonka (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4075187


It's on my list...


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 18, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've had 3 Copper Chem in flower tent for 2 weeks and finally showing. I had an early male and three remain. First attempt yielded 4/4 boys. This time two very vigorous females and a weaker sibling may be a girl, weaker since I dropped it at transplant! Looking forward to these while vaping Black Gold this morning. I keep bakers' hours just for Wake and Bake.


Harvested my first Black Gold last week. like a medical wonder for me. thanks for mentioning it, I dont see much speak of her around these parts.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Please send Road Kill Skunk to me.
> Man, that is one of the best weeds ever.


seek out @shorelineOG right now, for real man, he has the real one, no bullshit, the real deal.
mine come in on time every month now. devastatingly stony weed with some serious racy too. downright 
nauseating odors while growing and drying, with a wicked exhale, like walk in the room, after toking, a bud in the pocket, 
packed bowl..and everyone is whoa, wtf is that man!


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 18, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I get barely any amber showing by the time they're done and sometimes none at all. If I waited for 50% amber I'd have to go a few extra weeks I imagine. I started out with a scope and now I pretty much just go by the way it looks although I will still use the scope on my first run with a new strain when I think it is done just for reassurance.


soon as I added c02 to the rooms my plants finished with solid cloud and one amber trich when @Gu~ said it would


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

When a plant suddenly slows it’s water uptake, I start sharpening the shears.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 18, 2018)

hillbill said:


> When a plant suddenly slows it’s water uptake, I start sharpening the shears.


right on! when she's finally finished drinking.... she's ready to be stripped ( . ) ( . )


----------



## atomicDETH (Jan 18, 2018)

OK so I germinated seeds. all above ground in solo cups now.
And just added 4 - night riders that arrived a few days after the others. So they just got added to water tonight. Will be vegging now with 150 watt HP's.

4 - jelly pie - seeds sprouted super vigorous
4 - gunslinger
4 - butch cassidy
3 - purple mountain - only one sprouted.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 18, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> Yeah


Nice. I hunt back there in Clay. 

Ran across somebody's seeded 7 footer in the woods one October. I took one bud and still somehow felt guilty, but it was really decent.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2018)

5 (K)Night Rider have hit the paper towel here! Third go on this great strain! Lots of buds and lemon and fuel comin' to the tent!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 18, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 5 (K)Night Rider have hit the paper towel here! Third go on this great strain! Lots of buds and lemon and fuel comin' to the tent!


I planted Night Rider this morning too


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 18, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Nice. I hunt back there in Clay.
> 
> Ran across somebody's seeded 7 footer in the woods one October. I took one bud and still somehow felt guilty, but it was really decent.


We'll call that a "hush nugget".


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 18, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 5 (K)Night Rider have hit the paper towel here! Third go on this great strain! Lots of buds and lemon and fuel comin' to the tent!


Just smoked some of mine, super uplifting lemony goodness. Super nice happy high, definitely not sleepy at all.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 18, 2018)

Three solos are O.B.S.
Second pic bottom of pic 3 Buu's Breath 
Which is (Majin Buu x Garlic Breath OGKB dom)
Second row of 4 is Jelly Pie
3rd row clones of Unreleased Marz Cookies. No one else has this cookies cross. ANYWHERE
4th row clones. 1995 OG Kush. The seeds are 23 years old. I soaked 8 and 4 popped. One damped off.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I planted Night Rider this morning too View attachment 4075312


I just put another 9 in the dirt 4 days ago. And all 9 are above the ground and looking great. It is a stand out in the rotation. Time to see how much more heat there is in this pack.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 18, 2018)

Cookies n Chem as she nears the end. Day 50 from flip.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 18, 2018)

Copper Chem day 45


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 18, 2018)

atomicDETH said:


> OK so I germinated seeds. all above ground in solo cups now.
> And just added 4 - night riders that arrived a few days after the others. So they just got added to water tonight. Will be vegging now with 150 watt HP's.
> 
> 4 - jelly pie - seeds sprouted super vigorous
> ...


Nice lineup right there!

I am doing my first few GPS gear myself and I am trying out Night Rider, Jelly Pie, Full Moon Fever and Purple Outlaw. 

Looks like a ton of people are popping Night Riders and Jelly Pies especially... around the same time at that. This will be a good comparison between everyone's results and great for a contest! My favorite part about it is with such a large number of the same strains running we will get to see the different pheno variations and closer to what the strain has to offer in a whole.

This is gonna get interesting. So has anyone heard word on a/the contest? Should we not be getting this thing going since everyone is popping? Let's getter done, ain't got no time to waste!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 18, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like a ton of people are popping Night Riders and Jelly Pies especially... around the same time at that. This will be a good comparison between everyone's results and great for a contest! My favorite part about it is with such a large number of the same strains running we will get to see the different pheno variations and closer to what the strain has to offer in a whole.


I am also about to be popping a half pack of Jelly Pie, but not for the contest. Just because it is what I have next in line. Along with DVG's Brandywine. I will be starting these within the next week or two.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 18, 2018)

Golden nugget day 25 12/12.
little pheno stuck around at a friends' and did pleasant terps in the outdoors.
giving this small clone a second go indoor with a lighter feeding, and patience.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 18, 2018)

Insane mix went into this batch of live resin. 

Cookies-n-chem + raindance + lemon fizz x star dawg + knight rider + dream catcher


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 18, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I am also about to be popping a half pack of Jelly Pie, but not for the contest. Just because it is what I have next in line. Along with DVG's Brandywine. I will be starting these within the next week or two.


That Brandywine sounds good.. I looked into it at one time but ended up going with Humble Pie myself. I would also like the try their False Teeth. I have see some killer frosty bud shots of False Teeth.

Good luck with your grow my friend!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 18, 2018)

In case anyone is interested and would like a more in depth, closer look at what I have currently going on here is the link to my current grow journal.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/psychadelibuds-underground-laboratory.955199/page-8#post-14017966

Not a whole lot going on there atm but since my transplant from one gal bags to 5 gal bags early this morning, things will get interesting sooner than later ... I also try and update it almost on a daily basis (with the exception when @Gu~ is having one of his great sales or auctions going on and my attention is rendered distracted) lol..

This journal WILL be finished unless something major gets in it's way. I will also be starting a special guerilla thread up soon for a kick off into the season, spring is almost here and some folks need to learn how to pull the maximum weight in the most economical and safest way. 

I have received a few emails lately regarding questions on guerilla growing @Keystone-grower™ and a few others. I am not ignoring anyone or trying to skip out on information, but when it comes to guerilla growing there is just so so soooo much that needs to be taken into account and lots of critical points that are necessary, that cannot just be simply summed up into one answer. It all varies from each person's location, environment, strain access availability, etc that is best discussed openly so that everyone can work together. But I will be starting that thread up soon and I would LOVE for you guys to tag along with me!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 18, 2018)

Mammoth22 said:


> All i know is we're (I'm) in for this comp.! Our last cookies n chem went so well that we picked up more! Can't wait to try Tomahawk and potentially another strain from GPS for this friendly wager.
> I'm a long time grower, few time poster here on RIU, but I'm an avid supporter of GPS! Let's get this shit going and pick a start date!


Hey friend, do you have someone in your pocket, because you just referred to yourself as we.
I'd hate to have to out grow all both of you.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey friend, do you have someone in your pocket, because you just referred to yourself as we.
> I'd hate to have to out grow all both of you.


Lol...


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Jan 19, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden nugget day 25 12/12.
> little pheno stuck around at a friends' and did pleasant terps in the outdoors.
> giving this small clone a second go indoor with a lighter feeding, and patience.
> View attachment 4075405


I loved this strain. Very under rated. Mine smelt so damn good too with a great electric energetic high. Wonderful green sour apple candy smell


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Please send *Road Kill Skunk* to me.
> Man, that is one of the best weeds ever.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Which strain of his do you speak of?


^^^Roak Kill Master


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey friend, do you have someone in your pocket, because you just referred to yourself as we.
> I'd hate to have to out grow all both of you.


I once had a fishin' buddy that always used first person plurals when referring to himself. Made me a little nuts but I’m better now.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2018)

Ran myself out of Black Gold for now so I am going with Bodhi Space Monkey this wonderful morning.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..

This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.

There is ZERO sweet notes in the bud period even after a good cure. The only other smell that I get from her than straight dead rotting skunk marinated in fermented piss and a light burnt rubber stinch is after a long cure there is a hint of old strong dark black coffee in the mix.

You can have a half a gram in your vehicle for 5 minutes and your car will smell like skunk spray for the remainder of the day. The scent on this particular skunk strain around here is the most pungent acrid skunk I have ever smelled and you absolutely cannot tell a difference between it and a real dead roadkill skunk. A carbon filter will NOT work for this one period. If one was to grow it indoors you would need to make sure you are running a legal grow or a very secluded grow away from your home and the general population.

It has one of the most enjoyable highs I have seen. Its one of the very few strains I have smoked that always turn your eyes deeply bloodshot red and warm feeling. Lots of pressure in the frontal lobe and you will notice off guard that you always have a little smoky grin permanently fixed on your face. Gives the giggles like no other and makes the body tingle in a very uplifting sensation. If you smoke too much it makes you very stupid and straight stoned but increases your heart rate to where it is annoyingly worrisome. It can and will make you very paranoid if you over indulge. I have grown out several new age skunks and cheeses and never once have I got a smell or stone close to the local skunk here.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..
> 
> This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.
> 
> ...


How can I get some seeds?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2018)

That light mint green color and narrow leaves says SKUNK!


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..
> 
> This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.
> 
> ...


Your Description alone!!! Has me wanting to find you brother!! Sounds like a real treat!!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 19, 2018)

Skiing since Tuesday. Will be out of the office until Monday. Thanks!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Skiing since Tuesday. Will be out of the office until Monday. Thanks!


Enjoy


----------



## ray098 (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..
> 
> This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.
> 
> ...


Thats the skunk im looking for i was mad when i went to denver and smoked skunk it was sweet and candy like it was the same thing i smoked in the 90's but back then it was only known as dro


----------



## morgwar (Jan 19, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Thats the skunk im looking for i was mad when i went to denver and smoked skunk it was sweet and candy like it was the same thing i smoked in the 90's but back then it was only known as dro


Agreed on the skunk deal. there is Nothing sweet about skunk and any breeder claiming it is a disservice to the craft.
I get that upset about strains referred to as diesel. Soma started the lemony trend and now everyone's got it down as an expected trait. My black gold has no lemon, my dynamite has no lemon, my chem 91#12 and chem 91skva have no lemon. 
The skunk I grew in 96 was not sweet at all and stunk so bad I quit growing it. (Guerrilla grow) it basically smelled like burning sulfur with notes you'd recognize also in a true diesel.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is ZERO sweet notes in the bud period even after a good cure. The only other smell that I get from her than straight dead rotting skunk marinated in fermented piss and a light burnt rubber stinch is after a long cure there is a hint of old strong dark black coffee in the mix


You had mentioned in a previous post having a true chem 91skva. Id love to hear any info you have or experience growing it. it seems you know your sh!t and I know for a fact that southern growers managed to preserve a lot of strains that got f'd up by the hype market of the last decade.
Gp really impressed me with dynamite on the sour d end of things.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> You had mentioned in a previous post having a true chem 91skva. Id love to hear any info you have or experience growing it. it seems you know your sh!t and I know for a fact that southern growers managed to preserve a lot of strains that got f'd up by the hype market of the last decade.
> Gp really impressed me with dynamite on the sour d end of things.


I actually have not had a chance to completely grow out my skva chem 91 yet. It is currently in veg and hoping to begin flower for the first time within a couple of weeks, before February for sure. I do however know the cut is legit and verified. I received it from a friend over on IC and I have seen him grow it out quiet a few times and it appears to be very very nice.

He told me that most people that have smoked it, veteran smokers compliment it as being some of the strongest weed they have ever smoked. I can't wait till she has finished. He has all kinds of photos and grows with it.

And I have been eyeing out that Dynamite Diesel... That and a couple others are the only ones I don't have of Gu~s current stock.
How was the potency on it and the nose?

I have had a few people ask me about the local Road Kill Skunk seed's here and as of now they are not available. Likely will be around spring before I have access to any, but they will be around.

So do you have the true cut of the Chem 91? Have you flowered her out yet? I would love to see some photos.

And yes we have do reserve our old school genetics here. I have an old hippie hillbilly buddy that has grown since he was a kid and he and his family breeds all sorts of bad ass gear that you will NOT find anywhere else. A lot of it are their own creations and there are some great cuts floating around here that I'm sure if they ever made it to Colorado or any other legal state they would pick up fame right off the bat.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2018)

The Dynamite Diesel is very nice and quite hypnotic and can cast you to the couch if you are not careful. Very nice on the nose that seemed fuely and lemon with a definite skunk punch and terpenoids to water my eyes. I was gonna save some but me and mine vaped and smoked it all. Get some! I do have more seeds!


----------



## morgwar (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks man! 
I'm in the same boat growing out my skva.
Mine is in from a cool cat in south lake tahoe. As for it being legit I'm not positive but I know everyone around here has bugged him for it with no luck. 
(Helps if your a friend first instead of just in it for a cut)
Dynamites, nose wise for me was putrid, fetid. like when the hamburger in the fridge that has turned grey, That sweet smell rotting meat gets.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> putrid, fetid. like when the hamburger in the fridge that has turned grey,
> That sweet smell rotting meat gets.


music to me ears .....
DD running in about 45 days


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Skiing since Tuesday. Will be out of the office until Monday. Thanks!


That would explain no answers on email. Kinda sucks tho. That means it's gonna be 3 weeks to get my order. And put 2 weeks out on my seed schedule of what's getting popped. I wanted to run the Texas butter I ordered last week with the obs and jelly pie. Have fun. Avoid trees at all costs.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Agreed on the skunk deal. there is Nothing sweet about skunk and any breeder claiming it is a disservice to the craft.
> I get that upset about strains referred to as diesel. Soma started the lemony trend and now everyone's got it down as an expected trait. My black gold has no lemon, my dynamite has no lemon, my chem 91#12 and chem 91skva have no lemon.
> The skunk I grew in 96 was not sweet at all and stunk so bad I quit growing it. (Guerrilla grow) it basically smelled like burning sulfur with notes you'd recognize also in a true diesel.


That's wht im looking for!!! The Funky Skunk!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> That's wht im looking for!!! The Funky Skunk!!!


You fellars just be patient and maybe, just maybe, there will be some seeds floating around come spring.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> That would explain no answers on email. Kinda sucks tho. That means it's gonna be 3 weeks to get my order. And put 2 weeks out on my seed schedule of what's getting popped. I wanted to run the Texas butter I ordered last week with the obs and jelly pie. Have fun. Avoid trees at all costs.


Yeah I have sent @Gu~ a few unanswered emails for over a week now. But thing is with Gu~, if he doesn't answer you, you know that he is busy because he almost always responds quickly. But you can count on him getting back with ya, always. Gu is a good man.

Have fun on your vacation bro!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Thanks man!
> I'm in the same boat growing out my skva.
> Mine is in from a cool cat in south lake tahoe. As for it being legit I'm not positive but I know everyone around here has bugged him for it with no luck.
> (Helps if your a friend first instead of just in it for a cut)
> Dynamites, nose wise for me was putrid, fetid. like when the hamburger in the fridge that has turned grey, That sweet smell rotting meat gets.


Mine landed in from the east coast. New York to be exact.

Man I am glad you got the cut as well and we both know each other has it. That way we can compare and help each other out with it. Is yours in veg as well? If so when do you plan to flower?

Yes that Dynamite Diesel sounds great man. Another I am interested in is the Garlix... Anyone ran the Garlix or the TNT? I need to add TNT to my collection too.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You fellars just be patient and maybe, just maybe, there will be some seeds floating around come spring.


Man, I would love to be kept in this loop. That Roadkill sounds amazing.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I have sent @Gu~ a few unanswered emails for over a week now. But thing is with Gu~, if he doesn't answer you, you know that he is busy because he almost always responds quickly. But you can count on him getting back with ya, always. Gu is a good man.



Yeah I've ordered seeds for a bit. I know I'll get everything I order. Jus sucks bc it ruins my plans for perpetual harvest in some sense. If ida known there was gonna be a a hiatus on shipping I would've ordered it sooner. But it's all good.


----------



## Cold$moke (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You fellars just be patient and maybe, just maybe, there will be some seeds floating around come spring.


----------



## heelzballer (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone running purple starburst from Symbiotic? Got a few that I preflowered and revegged but now they are flowering and wanted to see if anyone has noticed tendencies what to look for in a keeper etc,. Thanks


----------



## tatonka (Jan 19, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I have sent @Gu~ a few unanswered emails for over a week now. But thing is with Gu~, if he doesn't answer you, you know that he is busy because he almost always responds quickly. But you can count on him getting back with ya, always. Gu is a good man.
> 
> Have fun on your vacation bro!


My last order took a few days longer than usual. I mean 5 days instead of 3.
The last auction broke the damn website.
Gu is definitely killing it and deserves to go shred the powder.
I would give my right nut for some of those skunk seeds @psychadelibud


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My last order took a few days longer than usual. I mean 5 days instead of 3.
> The last auction broke the damn website.
> Gu is definitely killing it and deserves to go shred the powder.
> I would give my right nut for some of those skunk seeds @psychadelibud


I've got an order that's been in transit from Denver for a week! 
Grr


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got an order that's been in transit from Denver for a week!
> Grr


Same here, Jelly Pie shipped out the 5th and I'm still waiting on it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Same here, Jelly Pie shipped out the 5th and I'm still waiting on it.


No shit? 
Mine is also a pack of Jelly Pie! 

Maybe they're being routed through Utah. 
Mormons don't like weed...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2018)

Woot! I just checked a different order and my Bodega Bubblegum is on its way to my mailbox!


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 19, 2018)

I have multiple orders from the 12th & 13th that are still in the pre-shipment phase, glad GU checked in so I can save him from yet another where's my order email. Lucky for me that the seeds I needed the most were ordered in the am on the 12th and have already arrived, the rest get here when they get here lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

This package has been rerouted all over the country. Not sure what the deal is? I've actually got 6 different items out that are "delayed & wont be recieved by the estimated date" out of 7 packages Im currently waiting on from USPS. They have really dropped the ball here the last 2 wks or so. I have been getting time sensitive coupons in the mail delivered after they expire too. I can understand a few days with the snow storms and MLK day but 2 weeks and still waiting?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got an order that's been in transit from Denver for a week!
> Grr


Exact same thing with me bro, wonder what's up with that?

I'm used to getting them in three days tops. Well mine went from Colorado to California last I checked. And I live in Kentucky lol...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This package has been rerouted all over the country. Not sure what the deal is? I've actually got 6 different items out that are "delayed & wont be recieved by the estimated date" out of 7 packages Im currently waiting on from USPS. They have really dropped the ball here the last 2 wks or so. I have been getting time sensitive coupons in the mail delivered after they expire too. I can understand a few days with the snow storms and MLK day but 2 weeks and still waiting?


Same here man. Wonder what's going on? Was it the weather delaying things?? I have no idea why mine went from Colorado to California when I am on the total opposite side of the map.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 19, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I have multiple orders from the 12th & 13th that are still in the pre-shipment phase, glad GU checked in so I can save him from yet another where's my order email. Lucky for me that the seeds I needed the most were ordered in the am on the 12th and have already arrived, the rest get here when they get here lol


I placed my order on the 12th as well and same here it' in the pre shipment phase. Idk what' going on but I can' wait till my Texas butter gets here


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No shit?
> Mine is also a pack of Jelly Pie!
> 
> Maybe they're being routed through Utah.
> Mormons don't like weed...


Who's got time for weed when you have 6 wives? 


psychadelibud said:


> Same here man. Wonder what's going on? Was it the weather delaying things?? I have no idea why mine went from Colorado to California when I am on the total opposite side of the map.


Exactly. Mine went from CO to PA then back and is still in route. Im in MI lol


----------



## typoerror (Jan 19, 2018)

Currently soaking orange blossom special & snake oil


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Who's got time for weed when you have 6 wives?


Especially when one is enough to make you want to eat a bullet at least half the time. Or....

I can't recommend divorce court, and single life, enough. And if y'all were honest....lol...


----------



## THT (Jan 19, 2018)

Here is a shot of one Hickok haze Pheno in cure.. overall impression is - very potent, mild and soft flavor - like fuel - hits hard + fast.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 19, 2018)

THT said:


> Here is a shot of one Hickok haze Pheno in cure.. overall impression is - very potent, mild and soft flavor - like fuel - hits hard + fast.
> View attachment 4075740


@pinner420


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 19, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Insane mix went into this batch of live resin.
> 
> Cookies-n-chem + raindance + lemon fizz x star dawg + knight rider + dream catcher
> View attachment 4075427


damn,that looks tasty.ima have to look into live resin and how to make it.no way that's being sold around me.how's it on your nail? much residue left after a dab?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Especially when one is enough to make you want to eat a bullet at least half the time. Or....
> 
> I can't recommend divorce court, and single life, enough. And if y'all were honest....lol...


Truth


----------



## typoerror (Jan 19, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> damn,that looks tasty.ima have to look into live resin and how to make it.no way that's being sold around me.how's it on your nail? much residue left after a dab?


Not much residue left behind at all. It's much cleaner then shatter or wax.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 19, 2018)

All the seeds I got from Greenpoint since black Friday. I got 3 Cookie n chem, 3 Echoes and 1 Humble pie females in early flower, and just planted some Hibernate, Bodega bubblegum, Foul mouth, and Brandywine. I'm thinking Sundance kid and Cosmonaut next month.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 19, 2018)

3 out of 5 Jelly Pie are female. Tents going to be packed.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2018)

Got my Jelly Pie and Copper Chem today. @Gu~ thanks for the pack of skins. Much appreciated!


----------



## tatonka (Jan 19, 2018)

I just scored Orange Blossom Special for $37.77.
After I used my nuggets, all i paid was shipping.


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 19, 2018)

5 of 6 on that one bro looking strong
.. passed pig whistle... got u bro...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

THT said:


> Here is a shot of one Hickok haze Pheno in cure.. overall impression is - very potent, mild and soft flavor - like fuel - hits hard + fast.
> View attachment 4075740


How long did that Hickok go in bloom, amigo?


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long did that Hickok go in bloom, amigo?


needsomebeans is growing that Hickok out as we speak if you like to see her in action? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/needsomebeans-anything-grows-journal.943437/page-5


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2018)

greencropper said:


> needsomebeans is growing that Hickok out as we speak if you like to see her in action?
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/needsomebeans-anything-grows-journal.943437/page-5


The website says 60 - 70 days, which influenced my buy, but the package says 70 - 80.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 19, 2018)

If you dont have dynamite diesel ,it is something that i would definitely grab .
It has such a beautiful representation of sour diesel in it,i didnt think i would ever see sour diesel like this again.
Coming from far far away from access to anything but seed the only cuts around my area are what a few of us find and share.
After growing dynamite and garlix or chem dd as my pack says the dd knocks you out with a twist of sour while dynamite is sour all the way and a good 3 hrs locked to the lounge .
And i aint even got to raindance yet haha.
Keep it green


----------



## greencropper (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The website says 60 - 70 days, which influenced my buy, but the package says 70 - 80.


hmmm either way its a long haul, bit too long for me really, but some have got the time!


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The website says 60 - 70 days, which influenced my buy, but the package says 70 - 80.


Yeah, that's something I'm curious about too. The new website has different numbers than the old website (usually 5-10 days difference on most strains). I know because I printed out mine so I would know flowering estimates, lineage, etc. Then when a strain was maturing sooner than expected, I went to the new web site and it was within the new predictions, but not the old (just barely).
@Gu~ I'm assuming the current website flowering numbers are the most accurate predictions?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Had to bend all my gunslinger over cause they was up in the lights.This cold weather is killing me also.Lights out is putting water temps in the mid 50s.Things will get better this week on temps.gunslingers are flowering up pretty good now.
 

Also Ghost OG is good to go.my 2 favorites are 9 and 8.9 is more frosty but 8 is bigger yield.8 is still tricked up though.same shit back there.they stretched into the lights and are looking kinda crisp.ill be so glad when I get under 10 foot ceilings.even In a scrog I couldn't stop them.

9
 

8


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Currently soaking orange blossom special & snake oil


Typo I am extremely interested in the Snake Oil... I got 3 packs of it. That Bio-Diesel sounds fire and I came very close to running it. But I have so many Chem/Diesel funk strains going right now that I needed something different in the mix for my "Sweet n Fruity" fans lol.

I am definitely keeping an eye on this one...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Who's got time for weed when you have 6 wives?
> 
> Exactly. Mine went from CO to PA then back and is still in route. Im in MI lol



Lol that is insane...

I have not checked the current status on my order in a couple of days, but gonna check it out this morning and see if we have made any progress yet. Hopefully it is getting close for the both of us.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Yeah, that's something I'm curious about too. The new website has different numbers than the old website (usually 5-10 days difference on most strains). I know because I printed out mine so I would know flowering estimates, lineage, etc. Then when a strain was maturing sooner than expected, I went to the new web site and it was within the new predictions, but not the old (just barely).
> @Gu~ I'm assuming the current website flowering numbers are the most accurate predictions?


The same thing happened to me with Tomahawk. Web site said 50-60, seed pack said 70-80 days! That's a big fucking difference, but I didn't bitch because it was a freebie.
I just got my bodega bubblegum yesterday. Web page says 50-60 day flower time...

@Gu~ 
This is the THIRD time this has happened that I'm aware of, and I bet there's more.

The Greenpoint web page says it all. This is from the article called "Quality Cannabis Seeds":
---
_*Established cannabis breeders have a reputation to uphold*. If you purchase cannabis seeds from a quality breeder, you’re pretty much guaranteed to have a positive experience. *Breeders know their seeds intimately (unlike your bro who found a few extra seeds in his last crop) and can tell you exactly what to expect during the grow cycle* — albeit with some variation depending on phenotype — because they literally absorb themselves into learning about them._


----------



## led2076 (Jan 20, 2018)

just e mail him and all will be good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

led2076 said:


> just e mail him and all will be good.


We shall see. 
This is not a little thing and could damage his reputation if he doesn't fix it ASAP. 

You can't buy a new reputation...


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

if I made seeds and harvested on x day and all was good, sold them, then my loyal customer base showed me x + 10 more days is even better I'd be hard pressed to keep that knowledge a secret from future customers. Probably would update new pack printing to reflect the information, like @Gu~ did. 
I've not had GP gear that didnt finish awesome within the time listed on the pack. Left 10 more days I never was disappointed either just saying...


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 20, 2018)

Dreamcatcher smoke report at ~63 day chop. Cloudy trichs. Taste of blueberry chemicals. Very sweet. Smell is sweet blueberry muffins. Taste of the buds, yes I had to taste a very small piece and yes blueberry. Racey stuff. Excellent


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 20, 2018)

gps plant pics>bitching
couple of gunslingers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> if I made seeds and harvested on x day and all was good, sold them, then my loyal customer base showed me x + 10 more days is even better I'd be hard pressed to keep that knowledge a secret from future customers. Probably would update new pack printing to reflect the information, like @Gu~ did.
> I've not had GP gear that didnt finish awesome within the time listed on the pack. Left 10 more days I never was disappointed either just saying...


You are making a HUGE assumption.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are making a HUGE assumption.


for real, thats exacty what I would do. 
a reputable breeder maliciously false advertising here ........
is a less likely truth, maybe an oversight, a mis print, or an update....thats where I would have assumed first.
but hold on.....we'll see when he returns. I'm curious too, but those dates mean less to me than the genetic make up of his gear.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The same thing happened to me with Tomahawk. Web site said 50-60, seed pack said 70-80 days! That's a big fucking difference, but I didn't bitch because it was a freebie.
> I just got my bodega bubblegum yesterday. Web page says 50-60 day flower time...
> View attachment 4075951
> @Gu~ this is a serious problem that borders on *false advertising*.
> ...


I don't mind waiting for extra flowering time. I am used to running Sativa and Sativa hybrids myself.

Wow, freebies would be great! Though...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> for real, thats exacty what I would do.
> a reputable breeder maliciously false advertising here ........
> is a less likely truth, maybe an oversight, a mis print, or an update....thats where I would have assumed first.
> but hold on.....we'll see when he returns. I'm curious too, but those dates mean less to me than the genetic make up of his gear.


Professional growers actually give a shit when their plants are supposed to finish. A difference of 20 days is almost 3 full weeks! 

Unacceptable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm going to check all of my seed packs for conflicting flower times.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 20, 2018)

A couple of Deputy nugs, middle of week 8.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

5/5 (K)Night Riders have sprouted and have hit the dirt at 34 hours since getting wet. 

Copper chems a couple weeks in flower and growing fast. Also have 4 California Cannon in veg and just want a couple more days after topping before move to flower tent.

Gonna vape a Purple Mountain Majesty bud ina minute. This is still changing during cure.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Professional growers actually give a shit when their plants are supposed to finish. A difference of 20 days is almost 3 full weeks!
> 
> Unacceptable.


who said anything about giving shits? or professionally growing?
besides, those numbers are for his professional room, his controls, habits.
ever grow unknown stock? a clone renamed? geesh..happens all the time. professional growers look at the genetics,
water uptake, trichomes, calyx, pistils, google even sometimes. I bet either date on that pack would produce fire by most accounts, and have indeed, read the reviews
finish is subjective. even here hundreds say amber, some say never, some want some clear some cloudy. those subjective differences/preferences coupled with differing rooms would easily account for another 20 days of the _finish, _subjectively of course.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Purple Outlaw is another one. 
Sticker says 60-70 days, but web page said 50-60. (now out of stock)
The fast flower time is actually one of the reasons I picked this strain...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> who said anything about giving shits? or professionally growing?
> besides, those numbers are for his professional room, his controls, habits.
> ever grow unknown stock? a clone renamed? geesh..happens all the time. professional growers look at the genetics,
> water uptake, trichomes, calyx, pistils, google even sometimes. I bet either date on that pack would produce fire by most accounts, and have indeed, read the reviews
> finish is subjective. even here hundreds say amber, some say never, some want some clear some cloudy. those subjective differences/preferences coupled with differing rooms would easily account for another 20 days of the _finish, _subjectively of course.


Would you like to ask some professionals? I know a few on RIU.
Hey @Dr. Who -- would it bother you if a run took 3 weeks longer than the breeder said it would?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Hibernate says 65-75 but web page says 50-60.
Again, fast flower time is one of the reasons I bought this.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would you like to ask some professionals? I know a few on RIU.
> Hey @Dr. Who -- would it bother you if a run took 3 weeks longer than the breeder said it would?



You compared me to someone who gives no shit, or someone who is growing professionally, and I asked you about that. pro or no pro, harvest time is subjective. ask away
but he likes to run his longer anyways, than many here. so again, its subjective. I've seen him talk about those numbers an pooh them anyways. we all know you got to get to know your girls.
sure thing though, I know some get pissed when their rooms just wont finish properly, or the pack date seems wrong, but I assure you the plant is finished on the first date you saw. grow another 20 days and others will say its even more finished right? =subjective?
misprint? give the gu a chance eh..false advertising is a bad shade here imo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Another mismatch on Purple Mountain Majesty. Not a big deal, but still conflicting info.
Sticker says 65-80 days, web page says 60-70.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

I wonder how many of those five star reviews on the site are from growers who followed the directions on the site, or on the pack?
I had a brownie mix that didnt ever finish quick as the box said but the shit was really good so it didnt matter after the first time I used it.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Another mismatch on Purple Mountain Majesty. Not a big deal, but still conflicting info.
> Sticker says 65-80 days, web page says 60-70.


maybe you're on to conspiracy.....hope he clears this up for ya. 
honestly....I planted much of his packs and grew them until done, water uptake on all of them slowed
when near finished, trichs solid cloud, I always used the date on the packs to compare and they were spot on so far this year and last. be interesting to hear whats said about this. thanks for looking out....good catch!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A couple of Deputy nugs, middle of week 8. View attachment 4076017 View attachment 4076018


Beautiful, what sorts of scents are you getting from her.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Butch Cassidy. 
Sticker says 65-75 days, web page says 60-70. Again, not a big deal but this problem is systemic.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I wonder how many of those five star reviews on the site are from growers who followed the directions on the site, or on the pack?
> I had a brownie mix that didnt ever finish quick as the box said but the shit was really good so it didnt matter after the first time I used it.


You don't get it. 
Nobody knows what the pack says until after they bought it. 
They bought it based on what the web said -- which is often incorrect when it comes to flower time.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

you went from Inspector Gadget to Nancy Drew in 5 minutes! you rock


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> you went from Inspector Gadget to Nancy Drew in 5 minutes! you rock


I don't even know how to respond to that...


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You don't get it.
> Nobody knows what the pack says until after they bought it.
> They bought it based on what the web said -- which is often incorrect when it comes to flower time.


might be worth looking back on this thread, at the reviews, flowering times listed by actual growers posting currently, might help at least to see which is closer to the correct print, see if the pattern continues...


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

I know I didnt care about flowering times enough to recall, not at time of purchase.
but I do know that the finish dates-the ones printed on the packs- were transferred to my plant tags and those were always spot on in my space.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful, what sorts of scents are you getting from her.


Hey, thanks man! Stem rub on this pheno has been strong burnt rubber and fuel all throughout. Flower scents are very sweet and fruity though, with strawberry coming through the most. Smells great, though i am probably not the best at describing.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 20, 2018)

My tomahawks all finished in less then 65 days. 

The flowering times listed aren't supposed to be exact. They are supposed to be a range. I never go by what the pack or the website says. I let the plants tell me when they are done.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

It just might be that 50-60 days is a default somewhere in the website setup. That or something going on with the site. He has been having problems and in fact has just switched tech outfits. That being said, the uncertainty and finding different info the packs is rightfully aggravating. I bet it gets dealt with real quick.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It just might be that 50-60 days is a default somewhere in the website setup. That or something going on with the site. He has been having problems and in fact has just switched tech outfits. That being said, the uncertainty and finding different info the packs is rightfully aggravating. I bet it gets dealt with real quick.


Yes, I'm sure it is an honest mistake. It just makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up when all of the errors actually help the product look a little better. Kinda like when the bank makes mistakes but they're never in your favor...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hey, thanks man! Stem rub on this pheno has been strong burnt rubber and fuel all throughout. Flower scents are very sweet and fruity though, with strawberry coming through the most. Smells great, though i am probably not the best at describing.


Exact stem rub smell and flower smell to the pheno I have. Seems like it is Bruce Banner dominant.


----------



## THT (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long did that Hickok go in bloom, amigo?


The total plant time was about 90 days. 15-20 ish days of vegetative growth and about 70 days of flower. Keep in mind I am 12/12 from seed so there is no 'flip' from which to start a flower timer.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

THT said:


> The total plant time was about 90 days. 15-20 ish days of vegetative growth and about 70 days of flower. Keep in mind I am 12/12 from seed so there is no 'flip' from which to start a flower timer.


yield?


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 20, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Dreamcatcher smoke report at ~63 day chop. Cloudy trichs. Taste of blueberry chemicals. Very sweet. Smell is sweet blueberry muffins. Taste of the buds, yes I had to taste a very small piece and yes blueberry. Racey stuff. Excellent


Excellent @dandyrandy , gots me excited I have 9 of em in veg right now.
How' the berry compared to badlands? Are they similar?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You don't get it.
> Nobody knows what the pack says until after they bought it.
> They bought it based on what the web said --.





Chunky Stool said:


> It just makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up when all of the errors actually help the product look a little better.


Spot on. I'm pi$$ed. 

I got great deals, and GPS added extra full packs when they oversold a Butch Cassidy I'd paid for. That's beyond first class.

Still....I *never *buy seeds when the info indicates longer than 10 weeks bloom time. Used to be 9. I've never ran a haze for that reason, but when the web page showed Hickok @ 60 - 70, I says to myself, "Why sure!". And now I have a pack of beans I'll likely never open; maybe a couple more. Only $37, but so what?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Spot on. I'm pi$$ed.
> 
> I got great deals, and GPS added extra full packs when they oversold a Butch Cassidy I'd paid for. That's beyond first class.
> 
> Still....I *never *buy seeds when the info indicates longer than 10 weeks bloom time. Used to be 9. I've never ran a haze for that reason, but when the web page showed Hickok @ 60 - 70, I says to myself, "Why sure!". And now I have a pack of beans I'll likely never open; maybe a couple more. Only $37, but so what?


Guess it’s time for me to start auctioning off all my GPS packs because they all have 9-10 weeks on them. Yea fucking right I don’t care when their done long as it’s that kill bill I’m Gucci. I got a feeling I’ll find me a stud in my coppers!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Some of us running a few thousand watts care about finishing times so I agree.the times should be more accurate.i don' care how good a plant is if it takes 10 weeks to finish I won' run it.8 weeks is a good time frame and is what I try and stick to.i agree with ol chunky website descriptions should match whats' on the pack.
That's the problem with this thread to many greenpoint dick riders.people should be more honest and just tell it like it is instead basing there opinions on emotion.i like gu as much as anyone but his flowering times should be more accurate.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

Telling it like it is,is stop looking to the breeder for every damn thing....

If you want to chop at 60 days chop at 60 days...wtf...

It's easy as that,and also look at the genetics you are getting..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2018)

Man I’m growing in a fucking state that will hang you if you got caught. If you worried a power usage you shouldn’t be growing point blank period. Most of the time we looking for fellow growers on chop times if we’re running the same strains. You know how many breeders not putting jack shit on the packs. Next y’all gonna want the man to come to your house and grow them bitches for ya.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Telling it like it is,is stop looking to the breeder for every damn thing....
> 
> If you want to chop at 60 days chop at 60 days...wtf...
> 
> It's easy as that,and also look at the genetics you are getting..


From: https://greenpointseeds.com/quality-cannabis-seeds-finding-the-best-seeds/
--- 
*Characteristics of a Quality Cannabis Seed*

Seeds from sacks gone by are much less likely to produce the type of weed worthy of a toke in the first place. You can still plant them – and they may even produce female buds – but they’re significantly more likely to produce seedy weed and turn neighboring plants into hermies, too. Nevertheless, if you want to plant those (or any other cannabis seed you pick up), consider the following characteristics to ensure they are high quality.


_Appearance:_ Some seeds are obviously bunk — you know the ones: those shriveled little white ones that are barely more than a shell and dust – but others may not be so obvious. Though we’re definitely fans of the whole ‘plant-‘em-if-you-got-‘em’ mentality, if you’re paying hard-earned cash for marijuana seeds, make sure they look the part. Quality cannabis seeds should be a deep brown color with dark veining and a glossy finish, free of cracks or damage, and firm under moderate pressure. Seeds with these characteristics have a high germination rate but still may result in male, non-flowering cannabis plants.
*Source: Established cannabis breeders have a reputation to uphold. If you purchase cannabis seeds from a quality breeder, you’re pretty much guaranteed to have a positive experience. Breeders know their seeds intimately (unlike your bro who found a few extra seeds in his last crop) and can tell you exactly what to expect during the grow cycle — albeit with some variation depending on phenotype — because they literally absorb themselves into learning about them.*
_Reviews_: Anyone can tout their own expertise, but public perception of a company’s credibility will always speak the truth. If you want to know whether your cannabis seed distributor is as top-notch as he insists, check the online reviews for a little insight. Facebook can be an excellent place to find product/company reviews, as are Yelp and online grow forums.
*What to Pay for Quality Cannabis Seeds*

Collecting seeds from peppers or cantaloupe is easy enough – you literally just scoop them out when preparing them – but quality cannabis seeds are more difficult to produce. Breeders work meticulously with their favorite strains to bring out the best characteristics of the plant while breeding out the less desirable ones. *The best breeders will also cultivate their plants numerous times to learn about their growth patterns and share them with their customers.* Not only that, breeders will know the optimum time to harvest seeds which improves the likelihood of germination, and will store them correctly to ward against decomposition over time. The average price of regular cannabis seeds from a breeder ranges between $5 – $20 per seed.

Some breeders take additional steps to create feminized seeds, or seeds that have a 95 percent likelihood of producing female plants (as opposed to about a 60 percent chance of regular seeds being female). The process is timely and precise, but well worth the wait and the additional cost, especially for those dealing with limited space or plant counts. Feminized cannabis seeds are usually about twice the price of regular seeds.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

Phenotype expression and growing conditions can change flowering times, maybe you need to dial in your room better to see similar flowering times to the breeder.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some of us running a few thousand watts care about finishing times so I agree.the times should be more accurate.i don' care how good a plant is if it takes 10 weeks to finish I won' run it.8 weeks is a good time frame and is what I try and stick to.i agree with ol chunky website descriptions should match whats' on the pack.
> That's the problem with this thread to many greenpoint dick riders.people should be more honest and just tell it like it is instead basing there opinions on emotion.i like gu as much as anyone but his flowering times should be more accurate.


I would expect a grower with those stipulations to have mentioned this discrepancy after months of cycling @ Gu~ gear.
what gives??
found any that require 10 weeks for cloudy trichs?
a list would be cool


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Phenotype expression and growing conditions can change flowering times, maybe you need to dial in your room better to see similar flowering times to the breeder.


Which flowering time from the breeder? The one on the web site, or the one on the pack? 
That's kind of what we are talking about -- the mismatch between the two. 
Keep in mind that you have no idea what the pack says until you've actually got it in your hand.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Which flowering time from the breeder? The one on the web site, or the one on the pack?
> That's kind of what we are talking about -- the mismatch between the two.
> Keep in mind that you have no idea what the pack says until you've actually got it in your hand.


Could be some discrepancies on info out there but if it grows fire who cares , seems like you guys are just finding anything to bitch about.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Could be some discrepancies on info out there but if it grows fire who cares , seems like you guys are just finding anything to bitch about.


What part of buying for the short flower time didn't you get? I fucking selected it because it had a short flower time -- and it doesn't.
And I'm not the only one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Could be some discrepancies on info out there but if it grows fire who cares , seems like you guys are just finding anything to bitch about.


A seed missing or cutting your finger on a seed pack cause it didnt have a hazardas sticker would be something just to bitch about.3 week mis match in flowering time labels is far from it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hibernate says 65-75 but web page says 50-60.
> Again, fast flower time is one of the reasons I bought this.


Sounds like some good old fashion false advertising, but there could be an idiot punching in the code, over @ Greenpoint, that just doesn't know any better - an honest mistake. 

I don't really pay too much attention to finish times unless I'm growing some equatorial hybrids. 
I don't think anything crossed with StarDawgy is going to finish under 9 weeks unless the Madre is some super fast variety.
@Amos Otis, I grew a 5 pack of GTH fems and they were done for me in 84 days, but some may have taken them to 13 weeks. 
I'd imagine the Hickok to go 11 weeks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Telling it like it is,is stop looking to the breeder for every damn thing....
> 
> If you want to chop at 60 days chop at 60 days...wtf...
> 
> It's easy as that,and also look at the genetics you are getting..


^^THIS^^
Expecting a package or website to give you an exact chop date is a bit much. You can have a couple different phenos from a single pack that have varied finishing times...usually no more than 10 days or so.
*
Research your genetics*. Most chems I've run take a minimum of 60-70 days. Crossed to a haze I'd anticipate 70+

I mean, c'mon you guys...its not as if we're talking about 16-20wk landrace sativas labeled with an 8wk finish. 

And no two grow rooms are the same. I swear this poor guy cant do enough to please people.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What part of buying for the short flower time didn't you get? I fucking selected it because it had a short flower time -- and it doesn't.
> And I'm not the only one.





Heisengrow said:


> A seed missing or cutting your finger on a seed pack cause it didnt have a hazardas sticker would be something just to bitch about.3 week mis match in flowering time labels is far from it.


Could have been a typo, GPS seems pretty legit to me.


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2018)

Cali Cannon round 2


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

You guys that are having issues with accepting the flowering times, I have some advice.

Set your system up to be perpetual and customized to your preference and I promise you it won't matter a bit. That is the answer to your problem.

Besides, I have ran tons of packs of seeds that supposedly have a 55 to 60 day flowering period and in the end you will always end up running those plants at least 60 to 70 days. Also pheno variation comes into play. You may get one pheno that will run 70 days and one that might run 58 or 60. It is so hard to determine and exact finishing date, and yes I know that you guys are not implying that but just saying.

I respect @Gu~ for putting maximum flowering period estimates on those packages, he is again, I said it... An honest man. Most breeders knowingly will sale you seeds that have a supposed short flowering time knowing they will run at least a week or two over in order to grab you buy the balls and shake n empty your wallet to choose their gear.

If anything by Gu~ putting the longer flowering period and a more realistic truth on his packages, makes me happy to know he is an honest man. I know the flowering times may be different on the web than what is printed on the package, but there are so many things that could account for this. It could be a mistake or misprint, it could be that since further testings, his results have changed and over time a documentation of finishing time on said strains have proved that the average has changed to a more accurate number over a longer period of documenting tests.

Some of you guys (not all), are getting freebies and hookups and still complaining and as much as I buy from him and bring him customers to the table, not once have I ever got any kind of extra seed or definitely no free packs... But even knowing some do, you won't see me complain.

Relax... His gear is fire, and that is what is important. So if you REALLY wanna grow that fire and you REALLY are interested in his gear and don't wanna feel like you have "thrown your money away", make some changes to your grow style. Sacrifice the change for something better and grow perpetual.

Peace.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ^^THIS^^
> Expecting a package or website to give you an exact chop date is a bit much. You can have a couple different phenos from a single pack that have varied finishing times...usually no more than 10 days or so.
> *
> Research your genetics*. Most chems I've run take a minimum of 60-70 days. Crossed to a haze I'd anticipate 70+
> ...


Jesus fucking christ! 
Read more carefully. 
This is about the mismatch, not getting the flower time perfect.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You guys that are having issues with accepting the flowering times, I have some advice.
> 
> Set your system up to be perpetual and customized to your preference and I promise you it won't matter a bit. That is the answer to your problem.
> 
> ...


GODAMMIT
This is about the mismatch! 
The freebie wasn't even really free. I worked for it.


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2018)

Ive ran multiple sativas that were supposed to take 14-16 weeks but were done in 11. You just have to grow them out you could get anything lol!


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> who said anything about giving shits? or professionally growing?
> besides, those numbers are for his professional room, his controls, habits.
> ever grow unknown stock? a clone renamed? geesh..happens all the time. professional growers look at the genetics,
> water uptake, trichomes, calyx, pistils, google even sometimes. I bet either date on that pack would produce fire by most accounts, and have indeed, read the reviews
> finish is subjective. even here hundreds say amber, some say never, some want some clear some cloudy. those subjective differences/preferences coupled with differing rooms would easily account for another 20 days of the _finish, _subjectively of course.


Obviously, it's all subjective. But most dates are currently SHORTER than they used to be. Which means all my planning gets thrown out the window and I currently have to decide whether to let some go too long or not give them a proper flush. Which IS a big deal.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

Harvest times are also a personal preference to the high your going for, if you like a more uppity high harvesting a week earlier is a real thing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Besides... If you guys honestly are going to take a week or so difference in finishing time that seriously. Seeds are NOT your answer.

Clones is the answer to what you really need. Something guaranteed that has no variation whatsoever. 

Or, take my advice and grow perpetually.

Understand that no matter what the breeder puts on those packs it will ALWAYS change and rarely will it ever be accurate. You can not get a clone in a seed and although there are some super stable genetics out there, seeds are variable and unpredictable.

I'm not being a smart ass or arguing with y'all just stating the truth and maybe try and help you guys choose a different route that will better suit your needs and requirements.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ^^THIS^^
> Expecting a package or website to give you an exact chop date is a bit much. You can have a couple different phenos from a single pack that have varied finishing times...usually no more than 10 days or so.
> *
> Research your genetics*. Most chems I've run take a minimum of 60-70 days. Crossed to a haze I'd anticipate 70+
> ...


it's not like they're asking a lot. you can't show two completely different flowering times from the website to the pack. they just want some consistency. it also seems weird to me that breeder flower times are just assumed to mean nothing. what is the point of even listing it then? chunky has bought and contributed tons to this thread. he is not attacking Gu~, just giving honest feedback and voicing frustration because while flowering times from breeders might be a bit of a crapshoot, a discrepancy of 3 weeks is pretty extreme.

i have given Gu~ honest, almost brutal feedback and he liked my post. i bet you he changes either the packaging or the website after this.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Besides... If you guys honestly are going to take a week or so difference in finishing time that seriously. Seeds are NOT your answer.
> 
> Clones is the answer to what you really need. Something guaranteed that has no variation whatsoever.
> 
> ...


For the billionth fucking time... it's about the mismatch, NOT getting the flower time perfect. 
The web data is what many people use to make buying decisions.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jesus fucking christ!
> Read more carefully.
> This is about the mismatch, not getting the flower time perfect.


That point was already addressed. He's had some glitches.
And to be completely honest, I've never even bothered to look at the finishing time on the packs OR the website. Nearly everything he listed has been hit with his Stardawg male. Its really easy research the crosses to get a better feel for what to expect.
Example - I started my Bandit Breath 2 wks earlier than I did my Bodhi Apollo 11 because I knew the BB would take longer to finish. I also run perpetual and sometimes the varied finishing times do throw things off a bit but not by much more than a wk or so.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2018)

I agree with what had been said. Flowering times are meant as a general idea of finishing. That being said this 3 week difference from website to packaging is pretty ridiculous. That is what makes me think it is some type of processing error. I would also be sour to make the purchase only to find a 3 week difference on the breeders guideline.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That point was already addressed. He's had some glitches.
> And to be completely honest, I've never even bothered to look at the finishing time on the packs OR the website. Nearly everything he listed has been hit with his Stardawg male. Its really easy research the crosses to get a better feel for to expect.
> Example - I started my Bandit Breath 2 wk earlier than I did my Bodhi Apollo 11 because I knew the BB would take longer to finish. I also run perpetual and sometimes the varied finishing times to throw things off a bit but no by more than a wk or so


I think the problem is that people think everyone else grows like they do.
Some growers really don't give a rats ass how long it takes for a crop to finish, which is fine.
Other growers turnkey (zero delay between chop & flipping new crop) and a three week discrepancy could cause major problems in the rotation.
I was looking for seeds to grow outdoors in the pacific northwest. I've gotta chop before October, ready or not.
I wanted Tomahawk for my outdoor crop, but there's no fucking way after finding out (the hard way) that it takes 70-80 days to flower...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

True definition of perpetual is cutting clones from vegatating plants before you flip them so you never have to keep the mother of the plant.not sure what the fuck that has to do with 3 week mismatched labels on seed packs.glad to know I can plant my clones early to shorten there flower times.wtf smh lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> True definition of perpetual is cutting clones from vegatating plants before you flip them so you never have to keep the mother of the plant.not sure what the fuck that has to do with 3 week mismatched labels on seed packs.glad to know I can plant my clones early to shorten there flower times.wtf smh lol


my bad
You know what I meant...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> my bad
> You know what I meant...


Of course.i was talking about pshycodelics solution to the problem.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think the problem is that people think everyone else grows like they do.
> Some growers really don't give a rats ass how long it takes for a crop to finish, which is fine.
> Other growers turnkey (zero delay between chop & flipping new crop) and a three week discrepancy could cause major problems in the rotation.
> I was looking for seeds to grow outdoors in the pacific northwest. I've gotta chop before October, ready or not.
> I wanted Tomahawk for my outdoor crop, but there's no fucking way after finding out (the hard way) that it takes 70-80 days to flower...


For outdoor grows I can see this being an issue. I'm in the northeast or (zone 6) and I can get about 2 wks into Oct...as long as the heavy rains don't come along fuck shit up. But, I also ONLY grow clones outside. Its too much work to gamble a lost crop so I run them inside once to get "feel" for them. And I know this is a GP thread but I'm tellin ya, that Apollo is one quick finishing plant. 8wks and done! and I mean bulked up, full milky trichs starting at wk 7. I love that bitch.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Besides... If you guys honestly are going to take a week or so difference in finishing time that seriously. Seeds are NOT your answer.
> 
> Clones is the answer to what you really need. Something guaranteed that has no variation whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Just curious what the fuck flowering time has to do with the plants life here on earth.flowering time is the time it takes to finish once you flip to 12.even if you start from clones it will still take 11 weeks but you still have to have purchased a pack of seeds to get that clone lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think the problem is that people think everyone else grows like they do.
> Some growers really don't give a rat's ass how long it takes for a crop to finish, which is fine.
> Other growers run perpetually and a three week discrepancy could cause major problems in the rotation.
> I was looking for seeds to grow outdoors in the pacific northwest. I've gotta chop before October, ready or not.
> I wanted Tomahawk for my outdoor crop, but there's no fucking way after finding out (the hard way) that it takes 70-80 days to flower...


Just a heads up, I know that early finishing times, indoors, do not always translate to early outdoor finishing times.
Different strains have different daylength trigger times that initiate the flowering cycle and some varieties that finish in 8 weeks indoors might not finish until the 3rd week of October, because their trigger point to begin flower might be 13 hours, while a 10 week indoor strain could finish 2nd week of October because, it initiates @ 15 hours.

Finish times are also exasperated by the latitude of the grow. A plant grown @ 50° N latitude might finish 2 weeks later than the same plant grown @ 35° N lattitude.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just curious what the fuck flowering time has to do with the plants life here on earth.flowering time is the time it takes to finish once you flip to 12.even if you start from clones it will still take 11 weeks but you still have to have purchased a pack of seeds to get that clone lol.


Clones are always faster because they're sexually mature enough to start flowering right away. This is pretty basic stuff


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Clones are always faster because they're sexually mature enough to start flowering right away. This is pretty basic stuff


I agree and I think @psychadelibud was also saying that if you want guaranteed results such as finish times or potency, then get some cuttings of some proven varieties.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Just a heads up, I know that early finishing times, indoors, do not always translate to early outdoor finishing times.
> Different strains have different daylength trigger times that initiate the flowering cycle and some varieties that finish in 8 weeks indoors might not finish until the 3rd week of October, because their trigger point to begin flower might be 13 hours, while a 10 week indoor strain could finish 2nd week of October because, it initiates @ 15 hours.
> 
> Finish times are also exasperated by the latitude of the grow. A plant grown @ 50° N latitude might finish 2 weeks later than the same plant grown @ 35° N lattitude.


Thanks for the tip! 
The light cycle also changes outdoors as daylight hours gradually diminish. 

I'm thinking the best course of action is to go with a strain that was made for this area: 'Vashon Early Bird'.

Kinda sucks because I bought three strains from GPS to run outdoors and all three have flower times that are longer than expected. 
Might be fine, might not. 
Dunno. 

I will run them indoors eventually, or trade for clones.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> The light cycle also changes outdoors as daylight hours gradually diminish.
> 
> I'm thinking the best course of action is to go with a strain that was made for this area: 'Vashon Early Bird'.
> ...


I have a bro that made a fortune growing outdoors in Western Washington with the original Cinderella 99. She finished last week of September.


----------



## THT (Jan 20, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> yield?


The one plant yielded about 85 grams - 3 gallon fabric pot - FFOF - 600 watt HPS - floranova grow and bloom


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a bro that made a fortune growing outdoors in Western Washington with the original Cinderella 99. She finished last week of September.


Nice! 
I've actually got a Cindy99 clone that a buddy gave me. He said it was a pineapple pheno, which sounds awesome! 
I grew a grapefruit C99 last year and tried to reveg it. No luck. It popped a couple of new leaves, then died suddenly.  

But it definitely finished early.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2018)

I grow perpetual in a small space and exact flower times are not of local import if within reason. The poly hybreeds we grow are also going to have some range in finish times and apart from clones, IBLs would be more uniform. I have shaved a few days on flower time with 3500k but 90cri COBs and going 10/14 light schedule which surprised me a bit.

Purple Mountain Majesty seems like a bit of a hammer! Not a morning anything!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Clones are always faster because they're sexually mature enough to start flowering right away. This is pretty basic stuff


Yes but what does that have to do with the length of time it takes them to flower.you still have to have a seed to start with to get a clone unless your a magician and can pull clones out of ones ass.last time I checked you need a pack of seeds.of course clones will initiate faster they already have pre flowers but it doesn' t change the flowering time.if it takes 3 weeks to fill in an area and the flowering still takes 11 weeks the point is pretty mute.if another strain does 3 week veg and finishes in 8 weeks well your still gonna be in the same boat.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I agree and I think @psychadelibud was also saying that if you want guaranteed results such as finish times or potency, then get some cuttings of some proven varieties.


Some of us don' have that option unless we wanna smuggle clones across borders.we have to rely on the information on the pack.clones or not we still have to start the seeds from the pack to get them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I've actually got a Cindy99 clone that a buddy gave me. He said it was a pineapple pheno, which sounds awesome!
> I grew a grapefruit C99 last year and tried to reveg it. No luck. It popped a couple of new leaves, then died suddenly.
> 
> But it definitely finished early.


The name escapes me but didn't GP have a C99 cross? There may be some quick finishers in those packs if they're still available.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yes but what does that have to do with the length of time it takes them to flower.you still have to have a seed to start with to get a clone unless your a magician and can pull clones out of ones ass.last time I checked you need a pack of seeds.of course clones will initiate faster they already have pre flowers but it doesn' t change the flowering time.if it takes 3 weeks to fill in an area and the flowering still takes 11 weeks the point is pretty mute.if another strain does 3 week veg and finishes in 8 weeks well your still gonna be in the same boat.


You don't need to be a magician. Plenty of folks trade cuts. It all starts with building a good solid trusting relationship with fellow growers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> seems like you guys are just finding anything to bitch about.


You're wrong. It's a legitimate complaint. What do you believe the purpose of a seed description on a seed seller's website is for? I believe GPS to be good people, but every strain has *paragraphs* about them for a reason. If it's not to give the *potential buyer* a reasonably accurate expectation of the product he'll receive, then you explain it to me, ok?



Bakersfield said:


> @Amos Otis
> I'd imagine the Hickok to go 11 weeks.


Which makes them useless to me. Had the description indicated 10 - 11, I'd have passed. Just that simple, as @Chunky Stool has had to repeat time and again.



Tangerine_ said:


> ^^THIS^^
> *Research your genetics*. Most chems I've run take a minimum of 60-70 days. Crossed to a haze I'd anticipate 70+


So would I. That's why, as I said, I always passed on hazes. You're basically saying to ignore seed descriptions by the seed maker and seed seller. I'm sure you realize that you're trying to have it both ways when you say:



Tangerine_ said:


> I swear this poor guy cant do enough to please people.


Except that some people are not pleased to buy product based on the sales pitch - the seller's description - and receive a package with a *different *description that does not jive with their needs.



psychadelibud said:


> .
> Set your system up to be perpetual and customized to your preference and I promise you it won't matter a bit. That is the answer to your problem.


No, it's your answer to your problem, lol. Look man....everybody chooses their own path. You like yours, I like mine, and it's served me well for several years. One reason, is that I select strains to run that are *suited *to my methods. That's not to say that an occasional plant will far exceed expected finishing times. It happens. And I seriously get pi$$ed about those plants, because:



Chunky Stool said:


> Other growers turnkey (zero delay between chop & flipping new crop) and a three week discrepancy could cause major problems in the rotation.


Exactly.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some of us don' have that option unless we wanna smuggle clones across borders.we have to rely on the information on the pack.clones or not we still have to start the seeds from the pack to get them.


Right, I agree the days on the site should be the same as what's printed on the pack "out of principle" and to claim a cross will finish in 7 weeks, instead of the 9 weeks it actually takes, is sort of suspect, IMO.
Finish times should also be taken with a grain of salt and used as a guideline and not actual fact.

I personally pull my girls when their ripe, but not overripe. I do not look to trichomes, but to the overall health and doneness of the buds. 63 days is where all my Greenpoint gear has been pulled.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> GODAMMIT
> This is about the mismatch!
> The freebie wasn't even really free. I worked for it.


Chunky... Please note that in my post I said that applied to "some" not all. I read that and I understand that. Sorry for the confusion there buddy.

If I were in your shoes though and anyone else that is worried about flowering time being exact if anything more than a 2 week or so variation on finishing times is not acceptable, then clones are a better option for you guys. 

Now if clones are not available and you really need to have something that finishes short/early, I suggest your only option is to have patience and grow out a few packs until you find the pheno that best fits the needs of your growth patterns and then clone the hell out of that early girl and keep her happy and marry her.

Your not going to find anything that claims to finish in "60 days" (example) that will always finish in 60 days, every time, every seed.

I remember back in the day I was excited as fuck to run a pack of Sannies Sugar Punch but the flowering times really threw me off to the point I wanted to avoid running it all together. But those smoke reports and close up bud porn shots, made me bite the bullet. I just knew with sugar punch having that SSH in the lineage was really gonna be aching my requirement for the time it took her to get to the finish line. 

Sannie at that time was claiming her to run I believe it was 9 to 11 weeks. Well my very first fem pack of Sugar Punch I popped (and I swear this to you), I had one pheno that was totally fucking dank and covered in trichs, hues of purple and caked in white frost was done at exactly 52 days.... 52 FUCKING DAYS! And yes this is true. All others went anywhere from 70 to 90 and the 52 day was the strongest and had better bag appeal than all the reat and yielded just as well too.

Upon further research I found over on open grow that this phenol was rare and other people did have it as well as myself. You could have taken it at 48 days no problem as visually there was on difference in 48 days and 52 days.

Point is... You can never tell what ya got, till ya pop, bro.

You had mentioned professionals... Now if you are talking about professionals as in "commercial growers" you do not see most commercial growers running seeds period. You see them running clones, to keep thing's organized and needs at minimal maintenance... I have seen very few professional commercial growers run seed plants in indoor setups, in fact it is very rare and unheard of these days as a professional grower is organized and strains (clones) with minimal flowering time and bag appeal/potency/popularity is the sought after goodies for their success. Professionals are aware of the possible instability, variable finishing dates, variable nutrient requirements that plants grown from seeds have to offer and therefore seeds are really not anything of interest for the true professional. Exceptions for the professionals are growing outdoors, as it is a whole different ball game and in some cases seeds are more beneficial to their needs and have a much better survival rate as well as lower maintenance outdoors, due to their more robust and larger root system and of course, that famous "taproot" that borrows down oh so deeply beneath the surface of the soil that travels to places that even the most elite of clones, can only dream of going. That special intelligent taproot that needs no guidance, as it is equiped naturally with wisdom and knowledge to anchor itself into the source of water it needs, to feed its amazing gene pool selected by the grower to offer the best of resistance to the weather, pests and diseases of the environment in which thrives. This s a good example of when the professional grower may likely use seeds rather than clones. When there is one large yearly harvest on the table and having a short finishing time does not matter so much, as there is nothing else in the veg room waiting in line to replace those plants nor an exact date/deadline. Outdoors, a professional will tell you that having variable harvest dates are actually in favor and preference.

I have to stop this rant, before I never stop this rant.

Just grow the damn seeds, find you a pheno with the shortest flowering period and if you like her and she suits your needs then keep her around. 

That or get yourselves some proven clones to suit your needs. Really seeds are not the best option for what you guys are looking for in a grow, if having "required" rather than "preferred" flowering time is the concern.

Grow perpetual, and solve your issue.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Except that some people are not pleased to buy product based on the sales pitch - the seller's description - and receive a package with a *different *description that does not jive with their needs.


I get your point Amos...really, I do. I know a lot of growers depend on finishing times and a three wk lull can make the difference in whether or not the rent gets paid. I get it.
I'm not proclaiming people should ignore "breeder" descriptions because the truth is, Gu is VERY good at marketing. I just think this is possibly a glitch. And just knowing everything listed is elite clones hit with his Stardawg male gives me enough to go one when deciding what to purchase and when to run them.
These aren't stabilized IBLs
There is going to be variables...lots of them. From the various phenos to grow environment so yeah, I'm a firm believer in researching before buying. I never go by fluffed up "breeder" descriptions.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2018)

Here in Nova Scotia just a difference of 44 latitude to 46 latitude is a 3 week difference in when flowering starts and finishes between the two.
I can also second Cinderella 99 as a killer outdoor strain.
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> True definition of perpetual is cutting clones from vegatating plants before you flip them so you never have to keep the mother of the plant.not sure what the fuck that has to do with 3 week mismatched labels on seed packs.glad to know I can plant my clones early to shorten there flower times.wtf smh lol


Perpetual means perpetual...

Wether you use clones or seeds does not change that.

*perpetual*
adjective per·pet·u·al \pər-ˈpe-chə-wəl , -chəl ; -ˈpech-wəl \ 
*Definition of perpetual*
1a : continuing forever : everlasting 

perpetualmotion
b (1) : valid for all time 

aperpetual right
 
(2) : holding something (such as an office) for life or for an unlimited time
2: occurring continually : indefinitely long-continued

perpetual problems
3: blooming continuously throughout the season
— 
*perpetually*
adverb


I have grown perpetual from seed many of times.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

There are several ways to decrease flowering times.starting from clones does not necessarily shorten flower times.it just does not take the time to transition into flower like a seeded plant.once a plant begins to throw hairs is when I count the weeks.not how long it takes 12 12 to initiate.some guys start the weeks from the day they flip.clones will begin way sooner but take a strain like ghost train haze.its still gonna take 10 to 11 weeks as soon as it starts to throw hairs.from seed it might take 13 weeks as soon as you flip to 12.I've had plants take a month to start flowering after I flipped them.
Yes from clones is quicker but it still doesn't shorten the total flower time or change the print on the seed pack.
Also 11.5 hours instead of 12 will finish plants a week early.
The hickock haze I have now will take 13 weeks and I started it from a clone.I cant wait to finish it to get it the fuck out of my garden.shitiest looking plant I've grown in a long time.airy as fuck,no trichs at all and moving like a slug.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Perpetual means perpetual...
> 
> Wether you use clones or seeds does not change that.
> 
> ...


In the cannibas world it means to cut clones from vegging plants before flip and move to another area to grow out.it eliminates the need to keep the mom because you keep the same plant going perpetualy instead of cutting clones from moms.maybe in Kentucky you call a perpetual grow just timing different plants a few weeks a part but where I'm from that' just called growing weed lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I get your point Amos...really, I do. I know a lot of growers depend on finishing times and a three wk lull can make the difference in whether or not the rent gets paid. I get it.
> .


But do you? I have no rent or mortgage, ftr.

I do have a really cool hobby, however, that includes a germ/clone area, a couple of veg areas, and a couple of bloom areas that are fed by the veg areas. Assembly line-ish, you might say. I allow ten weeks now for the bloom areas, but anything running longer is holding up the next group that's ready to go, which in turn holds up the seedlings that are ready for veg. 

For me, the planning and good execution of the hobby is as enjoyable as the smoke it produces. Can you grok that, amigo?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I agree and I think @psychadelibud was also saying that if you want guaranteed results such as finish times or potency, then get some cuttings of some proven varieties.


That is correct Bakersfield.

Yeah point is, is if it is that big of a deal to have to whine and bitch about it then don't buy his fucking gear and accuse him right off the bat of false advertisement. If you don't understand my statements then you have selective hearing or rather should I say, selective reading on Here. You guys are just pissed off and pissing on, anything anyone says to to try and help you look at the situation in a brighter form. 

There need a to be a new thread called "Greenpoint Bitch Boys" and you guys need to take front row and hold onto each others cocks and cry a river and float off together to some kind of solution to cure your menstrual type pained attitudes.

It gets old. If it isn't one thing it's another. You spot one mistake or accident or what the fuck ever it may be and off you go accusing Gu of false advertisement and then then you got a couple of people following along with you because they continusouly have something to bitch about as well.

I agree with every one else that has been saying this forever now. Either man up and quit whinning about everything or go find a different thread to shit on. There are too many true dedicated good folk here that would rather not have shit stirring assholes sitting on the side line all the time monitoring every little mistake that happens to be made. Good fucking lord, I never get upset or argue with anyone one on here but enough is enough. We should be discussing growing fire, however the fire has to be grown and NOT discussing your periods.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The hickock haze I have now will take 13 weeks and I started it from a clone.I cant wait to finish it to get it the fuck out of my garden.shitiest looking plant I've grown in a long time.airy as fuck,no trichs at all and moving like a slug.


Execute the bish - she ain't worth the aggravation it's causing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

@Bakersfield I just quoted your post. This was definitely not towards you. It is obvious and should be very obvious everyone knows who the cry babies are around here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> In the cannibas world it means to cut clones from vegging plants before flip and move to another area to grow out.it eliminates the need to keep the mom because you keep the same plant going perpetualy instead of cutting clones from moms.maybe in Kentucky you call a perpetual grow just timing different plants a few weeks a part but where I'm from that' just called growing weed lol.


What? A pertetual grow can be done with seeds or clones or both. It just means that you rotate a certain number of plants constantly. For me its 10 every 10-14 days. Sometimes its less. I just chopped 3 and took 3 more out of the veg room to take their place. Today I have a couple more coming down and I'll replace those with something out of the veg room. Granted, sometimes things get backed up, especially when starting new seeds but for the most part its just one big continual cycle.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Quit trying to hurt the mans reputation every time something doesn't go your way or your not happy.

I mean seriously, why the fuck are you even on this thread???


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 20, 2018)

the customers always right....unless its growing weed,then its growers error lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Execute the bish - she ain't worth the aggravation it's causing.


I know man.some dude on here sent me a free mars hydro 900 to write raving reviews about. just stuck that over her cause I needed the 315 to get a couple mom's stout to cut clones for my next run.wasnt gonna waste a good light over that plant for 1 more day.put the 315 in my mom closet for all the gunslinger clones also.
So I have a blurple mars next to a cmh over the hickock and eagle scout.
That hickock is one fucked up looking plant.i mean very little if any trichs at all and it' looked the same for 2 weeks now


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @Bakersfield Injustbwuotes your post. This was definitely not towards you. It is obvious and should be very obvious everyone knows who the cry babies are around here.


Also easy to spot the the gu nutswingers


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Chop at 60 even if you've got another 20 to go??


No... If you have another 20 to go then you have another 20 to go... His point is, regardless of what the pack of seeds says. You cut the bitch when she is ready to be cut. There is no guarantee any breeder can give other than an estimate. 

Get it now???


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But do you? I have no rent or mortgage, ftr.
> 
> I do have a really cool hobby, however, that includes a germ/clone area, a couple of veg areas, and a couple of bloom areas that are fed by the veg areas. Assembly line-ish, you might say. I allow ten weeks now for the bloom areas, but anything running longer is holding up the next group that's ready to go, which in turn holds up the seedlings that are ready for veg.
> 
> For me, the planning and good execution of the hobby is as enjoyable as the smoke it produces. Can you grok that, amigo?


Neither do I. I'm fortunate that this isn't a main source of income for me, but like I said, for _some_ growers its no bueno mi amigo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There need a to be a new thread called "Greenpoint Bitch Boys" and you guys need to take front row and hold onto each others cocks and cry a river and float off together to some kind of solution to cure your menstrual type pained attitudes.


Total BS post. All of it. Every word. And punctuation marks. Who the fkkk do you think you are?

I've had nothing At All critical said about GPS dating to my entry in this thread 4 months ago. In fact, I've lavishly praised GPS time and again. I don't recall any previous gripes from @Chunky Stool either. So....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm done.


I doubt it, but in case you are....


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Get it now?


He doesn't want to "get it".


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And Amos.... My punctuation is bad for one or both of two reasons... For one spell check... And for two, I am from Kentucky and I'm dumb as fuck. Lol.


If you think my 'punctuation' remark had anything to do with your punctuation, then yes, you are.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2018)

Flower times really don't bother me. I veg and move in when there is space. However, as Amos mentioned, everyone runs what works for them and the difference or inconsistent flower times listed could seriously impact setups.

That said, I am sure that there is an explanation, and frankly even if Gu clarifies the flower time, i suspect many will still be skeptical. Hopefully some of the grows in this thread and other documented grows can shine light on the flower times.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> He said if you want to chop at 60 than chop at 60, not if it's ready/done at 60 chop at 60. No one here is arguing that they should be done exactly when the pack says, I think everyone on this thread agrees that the listed flowering time is more of a reference than anything else. The issue some people are concerned with is the discrepancy between the website description and what the pack says. If I buy a pack that says 50-60 days and another that says 70-80 days there is a very good chance the 70-80 day pack will take longer to flower than the 50-60 day pack. 90+% of the gear I've grown is finished in the upper range of the estimated flowering time. Just because flowering time may not be important to you doesn't mean that it isn't crucial to someone else. Get it now?


If you grow that pack that says 70-80 days,and end up with plants that look done to you at 60 days,are you going to run them to the packs time frame?

I just don't get the whole false advertising claim... you can look at some of the write ups,and find mistakes.it happens.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> it just does not take the time to transition into flower like a seeded plant.once a plant begins to throw hairs is when I count the weeks.not how long it takes 12 12 to initiate.some guys start the weeks from the day they flip.clones will begin way sooner but take a strain like ghost train haze.its still gonna take 10 to 11 weeks as soon as it starts to throw hairs.from seed it might take 13 weeks as soon as you flip to 12.


Dude your talking in circles.
I personally quite paying attention as soon as someone claims that flowering time is started after the appearance of flowers and not on the day the light flip.
FLOWERING TIMES ARE BASED ON THE DATE YOU FLIP THE LIGHTS TO 12/12. It's pretty black and white.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> If you grow that pack that says 70-80 days,and end up with plants that look done to you at 60 days,are you going to run them to the packs time frame?
> 
> I just don't get the whole false advertising claim... you can look at some of the write ups,and find mistakes.it happens.


Not addressed to me, but...

1. I don't grow that pack.
2. If you saw 'mistakes' in the Breeders Boutique site about Fireballs, my guess is you'd correct them - am I right?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Now in the meantime, back to the thread...

I got these wonderful packs in the mailbox today that I scored cheap last week in the auction. Last package I received the other day, was an exact replica of this one.

Now have three packs of Dreamcatcher, three of Raindance and 10 of Night Rider.

Looking forward to that loooonnnngggg flowering period I will soon encounter and the huge boutique of chemmy, sticky, resin driven buds!

YeeeHaww!

And that is one of 48 cuttings I took today of Gg4 that imma be workin' with on these wonderful stardawg crosses...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 20, 2018)

I know a lot of shit gets lost in translation but it seems every few days there's a new shit show going down. Last week a couple of you were at each others throats. This week y'all are BFFs. 
Either way I'm out. Its Saturday and.......


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not addressed to me, but...
> 
> 1. I don't grow that pack.
> 2. If you saw 'mistakes' in the Breeders Boutique site about Fireballs, my guess is you'd correct them - am I right?


That's not my cross..1.
So you really sitting here saying a mistake on a seed pack/description,will not get grown in your room?2.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @Bakersfield I just quoted your post. This was definitely not towards you. It is obvious and should be very obvious everyone knows who the cry babies are around here.


It's all good! I agree with both sides of this fight. I hope @Gu fixes the problem with the flowering times and we can all be a happy family again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's not my cross..1.
> So you really sitting here saying a mistake on a seed pack/description,will not get grown in your room?2.
> 
> Hmmmm.


I'm saying that a strain who's breeder says goes beyond 70 days will not be bought by me, so yes, it will then not be grown by me. 

Also, Breeders Boutique says, about Fireballs: "Fireballs was gifted to Breeders Boutique from a friend and one of the tightest growers we have seen, “Genuity” in the USA."

It's also credited to you on the first page of the Chuckers Paradise thread - by you.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 20, 2018)

Just maybe the stickers got misprinted...

This makes me think of my junior high days watching all the pretty young girls flowering,

Some flowered early and some flowered late, but they were all pretty damn fine in the end...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm saying that a strain who's breeder says goes beyond 70 days will not be bought by me, so yes, it will then not be grown by me.


You and probably 80% of seed buyers.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2018)

Give me this 70 Day pheno right here.


----------



## led2076 (Jan 20, 2018)

ha ha ha 
I love this show


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I'm saying that a strain who's breeder says goes beyond 70 days will not be bought by me, so yes, it will then not be grown by me.
> 
> Also, Breeders Boutique says, about Fireballs: "Fireballs was gifted to Breeders Boutique from a friend and one of the tightest growers we have seen, “Genuity” in the USA."
> 
> It's also credited to you on the first page of the Chuckers Paradise thread - by you.


Gifted...means no longer belongs to me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Gifted...means no longer belongs to me.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dude your talking in circles.
> I personally quite paying attention as soon as someone claims that flowering time is started after the appearance of flowers and not on the day the light flip.
> FLOWERING TIMES ARE BASED ON THE DATE YOU FLIP THE LIGHTS TO 12/12. It's pretty black and white.


So why does a mature plant start to flower immediately and immature plants might take 3 weeks to throw the first preflower.i think starting the clock the minute you flip is counter productive.some plants in seed just take longer to begin to flower than others.i have 2 ghost OG right this minute that look about 6 weeks apart that were flipped the same day.one didnt' start to even throw hairs till 3 weeks after flip.the other started right away and looks like it has 2 weeks left.i would never count seeded plants flowering period after the flip.some just take longer.take a clone from the same slow ass plant and it will begin to flower alot sooner after flip because the plant has matured.so your saying even though it will take 2 weeks less now because it' a clone I should still expect the plant to go 13 weeks cause the seeded one took 13 weeks after I flipped it.lol come on man that don' make any sense.ALOT of growers start the weeks after the first preflowers appear.if a plant isn't ready to flower it might take an extra 2 weeks before it even begins to pre. flower.
I use to count from the days after I flipped but it was inconsistent from clones of already finished plants and ones from seeds.irs way easier for me.to schedule my grows now from the weeks after I see the first hairs after flip.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> The light cycle also changes outdoors as daylight hours gradually diminish.
> 
> I'm thinking the best course of action is to go with a strain that was made for this area: 'Vashon Early Bird'.
> ...


I second his comment, it's all about when they *start *flowering outdoor. I had a strain I made take 12 weeks indoor for me, gave the clone to a buddy to run outdoor, he said it finished the quickest.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

My scotts og takes 8 weeks to finish dead nutz from clone.it took 10 weeks when I grew from seed after I flipped.which one should I count?absolutely would start the clock on clones because they already have preflowers so of course I would start from moment of flip.but from seeds is different.some plants will drag ass to throw any pre flowers.it takes force flowering to make them flower even if they're not ready.so there' no way the same time will lapse after flip on seeded plants.thats all on was saying.
Seed plants are completely different from clones.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

I believe when I started my search for "trip weed" back around 6 years ago is when I stopped caring about flowering times.

I used to only purchase seeds based on breeders harvest dates. Then after I got a whole big bunch of years under my belt, I realized that unless you are growing out a landrace sativa, or heavily sativa dominant plant such as hazes, thais, zamals, crosses of those etc, the date advertised on that pack of seeds honestly did not matter.

You might get a pack of northern lights and find phenos finishing in 7 weeks and some finishing in 9 weeks. You get yourself some Zamal or Thais and you might as well be expecting 14 to 20 weeks..... 

Then, say if one is planning on growing out lets say "Stardawg" crosses you better bet your gonna be looking at 9 weeks plus if you are familiar with stardawg and know your strains. It is always a good idea to read into the history of the plant you plan to grow such as "Stardawg" which has a tendency to run 70 plus days. 

But anyway what I was getting at was when I started my search for trip weed, I finally bit the bullet and grabbed a bunch of Ace Seeds gear. Malawis, Golden Tigers, Thais, pure hazes, Zamaldelica... Etc etc..

For the first time I ran a plant over 14 weeks. Took Zamaldelica to 18 and a half weeks and still could have went longer. But I have to say the yield made up for the lost time as I scored an astounding 5 ounces off the Zamaldelica in a 2 gallon container of some very potent psychedelic flower. Everyone thought she was laced. Everyone was having panic attacks and heart attacks like they had never experienced before trying to swallow the knot in their throat.

People paid well for her. Golden tiger the same. Malawi the same.

But after running those it kinda "seasoned" me and broke me in. I have since ran at least 9 grows consisting of those long flowering NLD plants. So these beans that Gu~ offer really is nothing to me on the flowering time issues.

I can't wait till we can get this grow off contest up and running. I am so ready for it!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> I second his comment, it's all about when they *start *flowering outdoor. I had a strain I made take 12 weeks indoor for me, gave the clone to a buddy to run outdoor, he said it finished the quickest.


Because clones are already mature.your not having to force flower immature plants.some plants from the same.pack of seeds will just take longer to start than others.we learn this when we sex plants.also some plants will not naturally start to preflower for 2 months under 18/6 and some will after 3 weeks.once the nodes start to stagger that clone is mature for the rest of it's life and you can count the weeks the day you switch to 12


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So why does a mature plant start to flower immediately and immature plants might take 3 weeks to throw the first preflower.i think starting the clock the minute you flip is counter productive.some plants in seed just take longer to begin to flower than others.i have 2 ghost OG right this minute that look about 6 weeks apart that were flipped the same day.one didnt' start to even throw hairs till 3 weeks after flip.the other started right away and looks like it has 2 weeks left.i would never count seeded plants flowering period after the flip.some just take longer.take a clone from the same slow ass plant and it will begin to flower alot sooner after flip because the plant has matured.so your saying even though it will take 2 weeks less now because it' a clone I should still expect the plant to go 13 weeks cause the seeded one took 13 weeks after I flipped it.lol come on man that don' make any sense.ALOT of growers start the weeks after the first preflowers appear.if a plant isn't ready to flower it might take an extra 2 weeks before it even begins to pre. flower.
> I use to count from the days after I flipped but it was inconsistent from clones of already finished plants and ones from seeds.irs way easier for me.to schedule my grows now from the weeks after I see the first hairs after flip.


It's just how it's done. You turn your lights to a flowering schedule and start counting the days. It's how it's done.
'If it ain't broke, then don't fix it'. It's like putting on your pants one leg at a time. If you try to put both legs in at once you end up looking foolish.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

I have had strains that take 55 days indoor, flower for 70 outdoor. Quiet common tbh.

I have also had sativas that take a while indoors, flower faster outdoors..

Wow, these plants really do have a mind of their own!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's just how it's done. You turn your lights to a flowering schedule and start counting the days. It's how it's done.
> 'If it ain't broke, then don't fix it'. It's like putting on your pants one leg at a time. If you try to put both legs in at once you end up looking foolish.


But we can both agree when sexing new seedlings some take and can take up to 3 weeks longer to even show sex and flower but the same plant cloned will begin to flower the day you flip.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 20, 2018)

This is like catching up on Soap Opera's


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Because clones are already mature.your not having to force flower immature plants.some plants from the same.pack of seeds will just take longer to start than others.we learn this when we sex plants.also some plants will not naturally start to preflower for 2 months under 18/6 and some will after 3 weeks.once the nodes start to stagger that clone is mature for the rest of it's life and you can count the weeks the day you switch to 12


Mine took 12 weeks indoor. From clone. I can assure you, you don't have to teach me when a plant is mature.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

This plant was flipped the same day from seed as the second pic.it will prob end up taking 13 weeks total since I flipped .but I can guarantee the clone will take about 3 weeks less on the next run.this is why I count seedlings time from the time I see hairs appear.it gives me a good indication of how long it will flower in the next run.my grow room is very meticulous.i keep records of everything.i write everything down and put post it' on all the walls buckets and I keep a book that is full of notes.
 

Same strain all ran in same buckets flipped the same day.pictures taken 2 days apart.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Agree... We have the best dramatic actors/actresses in the show biz here bro. What do you expect?


It's comical

Gu is reliable, consistent and honest.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> But we can both agree when sexing new seedlings some take and can take up to 3 weeks longer to even show sex and flower but the same plant cloned will begin to flower the day you flip.


I've noticed longer times to initiate flower when the plant is not sexually mature yet.
A plant @ 4 weeks since birth is mature and will turn and finish just as fast as a clone of the same plant. The only difference between the 2 will be that clones are more compact than the mother grown from seed.
I typically have preflowers in 7 to 10 days after flip from mature females. Males 5 to 10.
I've noticed a 2 to 3 week flower initiation time from seedling, because they aren't mature they cannot accurately depict Their flower time.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Agree... We have the best dramatic actors/actresses in the show biz here bro. What do you expect?


Whatever man.you begged gu for a job in one of your late night drunken rants.he blew u off as I expected.you havnt even finished one greenpoint seed but your an expert on all his gear.your the biggest gu nutswinger on this thread.poor guy has to log in and see everyone in there grandma put the @ Symbol in front his name.im sure it gets over whelming as shit to have 100 notifications when he logs on.
I think the guy has a legitimate gripe about the seed descriptions on the website.people give a shit how long a strain takes when there paying for electricity.not all of us have the luxury of hucking through backwoods across rivers and swamps to put up some half ass greenhouse so we can be on the next episode of the 5 o'clock news.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've noticed longer times to initiate flower when the plant is not sexually mature yet.
> A plant @ 4 weeks since birth is mature and will turn and finish just as fast as a clone of the same plant. The only difference between the 2 will be that clones are more compact than the mother grown from seed.
> I typically have preflowers in 7 to 10 days after flip from mature females. Males 5 to 10.
> I've noticed a 2 to 3 week flower initiation time from seedling, because they aren't mature they cannot accurately depict Their flower time.


You can see my picture above.that plant took 3 weeks to show anything after I flipped and the plants were already 3 weeks old the day I flipped.i have some do that sometimes.they just take forever to show


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's not my cross..1.
> So you really sitting here saying a mistake on a seed pack/description,will not get grown in your room?2.
> 
> Hmmmm.


I have a couple of packs of Hibernate that have the Cackleberry called out below.

I alerted GU, and told him I would be happy nevertheless. Shit happens


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 20, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Excellent @dandyrandy , gots me excited I have 9 of em in veg right now.
> How' the berry compared to badlands? Are they similar?


I had one pheno this run of 4 different strains. It is so blueberry it's amazing. I like it better than the pb. This could be a strain to keep around.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You can see my picture above.that plant took 3 weeks to show anything after I flipped and the plants were already 3 weeks old the day I flipped.i have some do that sometimes.they just take forever to show


I would bet that even at 3 weeks they still felt like they were babies and still wanted to do some growing up before they expressed themselves.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would bet that even at 3 weeks they still felt like they were babies and still wanted to do some growing up before they expressed themselves.


Yeah it's part of the seed game.cant wait to finish my building and throw down with cobs.all these cob growers are making me jealous with the shit there putting out.


----------



## Cellardwellar (Jan 20, 2018)

The Greenpoint mania lately is reminding me of the TGA hype. except for the old dude dressed like a 12 year old talking over obnoxious loud music


----------



## higher self (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah it's part of the seed game.cant wait to finish my building and throw down with cobs.all these cob growers are making me jealous with the shit there putting out.


Quantum Boards kick ass too, I’m liking them over COB’s but both still produce dank buds!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So why does a mature plant start to flower immediately and immature plants might take 3 weeks to throw the first preflower.i think starting the clock the minute you flip is counter productive.some plants in seed just take longer to begin to flower than others.i have 2 ghost OG right this minute that look about 6 weeks apart that were flipped the same day.one didnt' start to even throw hairs till 3 weeks after flip.the other started right away and looks like it has 2 weeks left.i would never count seeded plants flowering period after the flip.some just take longer.take a clone from the same slow ass plant and it will begin to flower alot sooner after flip because the plant has matured.so your saying even though it will take 2 weeks less now because it' a clone I should still expect the plant to go 13 weeks cause the seeded one took 13 weeks after I flipped it.lol come on man that don' make any sense.ALOT of growers start the weeks after the first preflowers appear.if a plant isn't ready to flower it might take an extra 2 weeks before it even begins to pre. flower.
> I use to count from the days after I flipped but it was inconsistent from clones of already finished plants and ones from seeds.irs way easier for me.to schedule my grows now from the weeks after I see the first hairs after flip.



How do you determine the day they start flowering if it isn`t by when the light is flipped? Curious how someone determines the day flowering starts if not by when they went into the flowering light cycle?
Cheers


----------



## Cellardwellar (Jan 20, 2018)

seriously , most growers just buy a couple of packs for the year.
who hell buys a pack then talks about it on this forum then next week they buy another pack then talk about what they bought. think of all the shipping and handling. i bought a pack of purple badlands. it better live of too the hype. if not I am going to post it on these forums.....


----------



## greencropper (Jan 20, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Give me this 70 Day pheno right here.View attachment 4076253


i be hitting that Copper Chem with some Mikado/or similar pollen to bring her flower time down a bit...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Quantum Boards kick ass too, I’m liking them over COB’s but both still produce dank buds!


Yeah I saw them to.thats a whole nother week of research


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Quantum Boards kick ass too, I’m liking them over COB’s but both still produce dank buds!


Can you drive them with the same meanwell drivers?the LED industry is so oversatuated with information it's hard to decide what is real and what is bullshit.


----------



## THT (Jan 20, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Do you think it would be better if you used 18/6 for the first 3 weeks since it won't start flowering before than anyways?


Thats all up to the grower, would it have gotten bigger and yielded more - probably yes - would it have still fit in my grow space? - probably not. either way i run perpetual 12/12 some of the plants in there are well into flower when this was planted . Cheers


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's like putting on your pants one leg at a time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Give me this 70 Day pheno right here.View attachment 4076253


Euflora's weed is straight garbage. They might got pretty pictures but they don't know how to grow.


----------



## THT (Jan 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Euflora's weed is straight garbage. They might got pretty pictures but they don't know how to grow.


Ive gotten decent bud from them. I've also got not so decent bud from them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Ive gotten decent bud from them. I've also got not so decent bud from them.


Yea i had the not so decent bud from them, too many big weed companies in colorado.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 20, 2018)

Lemon fizz x star dawg blows anything lemon you've had away


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 20, 2018)

My last order is in delay according to the USPS since arrival date was the 17th. Anyone else have delays?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 20, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> My last order is in delay according to the USPS since arrival date was the 17th. Anyone else have delays?


ive had some man probably just a snow storm or some stupid shit like that itll probably show up monday


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> My last order is in delay according to the USPS since arrival date was the 17th. Anyone else have delays?


I just recieved my Jelly Pie today that were shipped on the 5th. This is one of many packages arriving very late through USPS. No fault of GPS.
It did come in a different package than any of my other GPS gear though?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just recieved my Jelly Pie today that were shipped on the 5th. This is one of many packages arriving very late through USPS. No fault of GPS.
> It did come in a different package than any of my other GPS gear though?


it came in a rip open cardboard contraption instead of the priority box? ive had a few show like this


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol you are such a child Heisenberg.
> 
> I pay electricity 365 days per year indoor, plus have the luxury to grow guerilla.
> 
> ...


[email protected] the last thing I want.if I did I could be like you and tell everyone my life history
And post pics of where I live.
Most importantly I know people don' like me.i own that shit with pleasure.i don' like being liked and I don' like being a nut swinger.i tell it like it is.im an equal.opporrunity hater and call bullshit the way I see it.just use the ignore function and move on.Next.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> it came in a rip open cardboard contraption instead of the priority box? ive had a few show like this


They normally come in the tear open cardboard container. Thats all I've ever recieved from him actually. This one came in a yellow bubble mailer that looked like it was sent by pigeon. I'm glad they are in "crush proof" containers, because this thing looks rough!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just recieved my Jelly Pie today that were shipped on the 5th. This is one of many packages arriving very late through USPS. No fault of GPS.
> It did come in a different package than any of my other GPS gear though?


That dude sent me that light lol.said he wanted me to review it and post results.so far it seems like garbage but it was free so I put it over that janky ass hickock.nothing can go for the worse or better on that turd.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> They normally come in the tear open cardboard container. Thats all I've ever recieved from him actually. This one came in a yellow bubble mailer that looked like it was sent by pigeon.


yea most of mine came in a priority box but i paid for the fast shipping


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That dude sent me that light lol.said he wanted me to review it and post results.so far it seems like garbage but it was free so I put it over that janky ass hickock.nothing can go for the worse or better on that turd.
> 
> View attachment 4076333


after all the shit talking you did to that guy you gave him your addy anyway. you a tattoo artist? i saw the ink


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> after all the shit talking you did to that guy you gave him your addy anyway. you a tattoo artist? i saw the ink


I deleted the post after I emailed the website and spoke with his boss.he,was legit.i had it shipped to one of my shops under a bullshit name.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That dude sent me that light lol.said he wanted me to review it and post results.so far it seems like garbage but it was free so I put it over that janky ass hickock.nothing can go for the worse or better on that turd.
> 
> View attachment 4076333


He was bugging me about sending me the light but I was sketch about it, plus I really have enough going on to try to document anything for him. Im currently building my own led light for my momma room. He's disappeared since, but will surely come back as another account.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That dude sent me that light lol.said he wanted me to review it and post results.so far it seems like garbage but it was free so I put it over that janky ass hickock.nothing can go for the worse or better on that turd.
> 
> View attachment 4076333


Mood lighting for the shop. Probably about all its good for haha


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just recieved my Jelly Pie today that were shipped on the 5th. This is one of many packages arriving very late through USPS. No fault of GPS.
> It did come in a different package than any of my other GPS gear though?


Same here bro. Glad you got yours too.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> My last order is in delay according to the USPS since arrival date was the 17th. Anyone else have delays?


A LOT of people are having these issues. I usually get mine in 3 days. Last 2 orders over 5 days each.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Same here bro. Glad you got yours too.


Now Im waiting for Blizzard bush, Pure Raspberry Kush (second pack), Bodega Bubblegum and Cookie Wreck fems.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Mood lighting for the shop. Probably about all its good for haha


Yeah.need to recruit some strippers.lol never thought I see the day I would have a blurple light in my garden haha.might put it up as a prize for the grow contest or just mail it back to mars after I see how fucked that hickock grows lol.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 20, 2018)

On a good note a few of my Purple Mt Majesty's are looking good flipping to flower next week.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Now Im waiting for Blizzard bush, Pure Raspberry Kush (second pack), Bodega Bubblegum and Cookie Wreck fems.


I'm waiting on PRK as well. I got it cheap as hell at the auction. That is one thing I am missing right now is that auction lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I have a couple of packs of Hibernate that have the Cackleberry called out below.
> 
> I alerted GU, and told him I would be happy nevertheless. Shit happens


I also sent email.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 20, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I had one pheno this run of 4 different strains. It is so blueberry it's amazing. I like it better than the pb. This could be a strain to keep around.


Da,m!! dandyrandy no way? 
so nice to hear. coming from the looks of those scrumptious nugs of dreamcatcher you posted earlier. gots me so hyped.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm waiting on PRK as well. I got it cheap as hell at the auction. That is one thing I am missing right now is that auction lol.


I had my nuggets saved up so that paid for my 2nd pack of PRK and most of the Blizzard Bush. Other than Dreamcatcher, Im about through my "gotta get" list with GPS. I might get more if the CannaVenture fems come back.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2018)

My JP and CC just arrived and we'e shipped out at the begining of the second week of January. Seems delays are occurrng with shipping.

They will get there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 20, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I never called a specific name out. I let the guilty ones figure that one out on they're own.
> 
> I said what I needed to say about it and I don't give a shit what anyone says about me. Nut swinger, ass kisser, whatever. I'm here for one reason and one reason only. To grow GPS gear and enjoy it for what it is. Some people needing or expecting something better need to learn how breed them damn selves.
> 
> ...


You are making incorrect assumptions again. 
How do you know that I did not email GU prior to posting here? 
Do you remember how this all started? The problem was noticed by someone other than me.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 20, 2018)

That mars will at least give you some popcorn size buds, I have a viperspectra which is another cheap led, I only find it good for Veg. I got a California lightworks also and their the real deal can grow some frosty bud with that one, here is a pic of some Tennessee Kush that just finished today under it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> View attachment 4076376 View attachment 4076375 That mars will at least give you some popcorn size buds, I have a viperspectra which is another cheap led, I only find it good for Veg. I got a California lightworks also and their the real deal can grow some frosty bud with that one, here is a pic of some Tennessee Kush that just finished today under it.


Yeah here it next to the cmh and eagle scout.the hickock is under the blurple.i.put the cmh in the mom room with the gunslinger clones.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 20, 2018)

If It's shatter, it no longer matters

Purple badlands + chem dd x rhs + chem dd x pbog thca crystalline and terps


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 20, 2018)

higher self said:


> Quantum Boards kick ass too, I’m liking them over COB’s but both still produce dank buds!


Can you tell me more about them.I have been researching them since you mentioned it.I looked a few weeks back but didnt givemuch of a thought.My dilemma is im in a nazi state so i have to keep my power bill down.LED is attractive cause i can expand my grow areas and use the same amount of wattage and less on the cooling bill.I was looking at them quantum boards.I can run 8 boards per 4x8 with the meanwell 600's in parallel.My building will be 30x14 so i can split it into 4 sections and run mini splits in each room sealed.I already started on it and hope to be finished up my end of march.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 20, 2018)

I just want to grow some good smoke!


----------



## tatonka (Jan 20, 2018)

This reminds me of being in a Butt Rock Band


----------



## cookie master (Jan 20, 2018)

Im not on there but they are weirdos. I met gypsy in amsterdam and hes creepy. He beat up sam skunkman and gypsy is like 30 years younger.


----------



## eminiplayer (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I will be starting a thread tomorrow bud. Just for you and I.


Please, just start the thread right now, then both of you can take your pathetic bickering somewhere else. This thread is about GPS, not which one of you two is the best grower. Seriously, just give it a break and stay on topic.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Yeah its all good. I haven't shit on this thread but I don't like being shit on either. I haven't complained it's just that idiot can't keep from missing everyone off.

Everyone knows I never indulge in arguments but there have been so many people on here crying lately and especially heisengrow, everyone is sick of his pathetic ass and why he is not banned I do not know.

Yeah everyone, I apologize for polluting the day yesterday due to that asshole and my will to finally act on it. But it won't happen again. I have said it time and time again. I feel like we are all a family here at GPS and were gonna have our ups and downs and fair shares of idiots and trolls such as heisengrow come by and stomp on some toes.

I am here because I enjoy the thread and want everyone to get along just as much as the next person.

So yeah everyone I apologize and I will go back and delete all the posts where me and heisengrow had our fall out. He is the "bully" of the thread and this never would have happened if he had of stopped running his mouth with negativity day after day after day. He will realize one day he is not God and far from it.

For now, hitting the ignore button on him.

Again... Sorry everyone.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

eminiplayer said:


> Please, just start the thread right now, then both of you can take your pathetic bickering somewhere else. This thread is about GPS, not which one of you two is the best grower. Seriously, just give it a break and stay on topic.


I have been stressing the same thing to that man that you are stressing "to us" along with everyone else for a long time now.

I guess his shit kicking finally pushed me to the edge after watching him bully around so many people and spread his negativity.

So in other words, he pulled me into his vibe and it made me look bad.

Everyone here knows I am true to the GPS family. I mean I stick around and try and spread helpful info and do the right things.

I'm deleting my arguments with him and doing my part as a man to not contribute that to this thread...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Why was Gu banned from IC?


I am on IC as much as I am on RIU and I have not heard any reason but I almost guarantee it has something to do with $mike. 

I had posted on top dawgs i95 thread, how I had smoked a joint of the Night Rider that a friend had grown out and that the "interest in the i95" strain is what landed me there because I thought it was fire and was even praising him for creating i95 in my OP. 

Then out of no where, even with such a positive compliment and positive interest, I got jumped on left and right by every top dawg ass kisser there, obviously. They all said the mentioning of Gu~s name and GPS was not allowed in the thread.

I will not say what was said, here, as I don't want to contribute to anymore drama on this thread ever again, but it obviously had something to with the i95 being used in Night Rider. 

Its easy to get banned there though, so I don't know... They will ban you if you fart the wrong way. Don't get me wrong, I have met many of good friends on IC over the years and there are tons of awesome information, documented grows and especially good outdoor growing info, but they have there favorites there and it doesn't take much of even a mistake to get thrown off.

Hell, I mentioned Sannie on IC once, just saying I was growing his killing fields and got an email from administrator that if I ever mentioned his name again I would be banned for good. Gotta watch yourself on IC.

But as far as Gu~ goes, I would just PM him as it could be something personal that he does not want put on the GPS thread.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I am on IC as much as I am on RIU and I have not heard any reason but I almost guarantee it has something to do with $mike.
> 
> I had posted on top dawgs i95 thread, how I had smoked a joint of the Night Rider that a friend had grown out and that the "interest in the i95" strain is what landed me there because I thought it was fire and was even praising him for creating i95 in my OP.
> 
> ...


Its already on this thread about 300 pages back.Look for it.I told monkey mike to eat a dick and still didnt get banned.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Well, my part has been done... Deleted all of the posts I could on my end of the argument with that dude.

Now on with the show... Remember those seeds I soaked a few days ago? And then remember the ones I soaked day before yesterday? Well here they are... some new pics as of 2 hours ago.

Here are the first ones that I soaked 5 days ago... They are making a quick start.

  

Here are the ones I soaked 2 days ago... Can't really see them yet, but they are all raising their little heads up out of the promix and by tomorrow they will be completely erected.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Do they not like Sannie or something?


Obviously not, but I have no idea why. Sannie is a good guy and great breeder offering great genetics the same as Gu~, also offering great prices on some fire genetics as well.

Sannie is a little slow on things currently. He had suffered some MAJOR issues back during this past summer, but he told me he hopes to have a full new re-stock and new drops towards the beginning to mid March.

I can't wait to grab some new packs of Sugar Punch, as he has been out of stock forever now... I talk to Sannie from time to time and next time I speak with him, just out of my own curiosity, I am going to ask him why IC mag has issues with him.

I lost my Sugar Punch cut unfortunately back last winter and it has put a damper on things. It was a very sought out strain that people still nag me about till this day...

I bet some pollen chucking with that Sugar Punch and some of Gu~s gear would make some AMAZING off-spring... I will find out come fall of this years season .


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How do you determine the day they start flowering if it isn`t by when the light is flipped? Curious how someone determines the day flowering starts if not by when they went into the flowering light cycle?
> Cheers


its like
" oh, look theres a marijuana plant growing over there"
"Is it flowering yet?"
"There's no flowers on it so no"
"but wait, I counted the sun hours and it should be flowering"
"sun hours? whatever man, see for yourself, its not in flower yet, until it has a flower,
so when it has a flower on it we'll know she's in flower, but until then she is not in flower regardless of amount of light provided at a given time"

auto's will flower under 24 hour light. are they in flower the day the seed germinates or maybe the day you see an actual flower.
I had hair before I was in puberty too, soooooo...you got that to consider as well


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 21, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Obviously, it's all subjective. But most dates are currently SHORTER than they used to be. Which means all my planning gets thrown out the window and I currently have to decide whether to let some go too long or not give them a proper flush. Which IS a big deal.


ttly agree. at minimum packs and ads should match, even if both are inaccurate. Even inaccurate can be worked as long as its consistent here.
I notice flower packs say 60 day flowering, so we got people harvesting on day 60 when their flowers are only 30/40 days old.
When I inquired my favorite breeders yrs ago I learned what the deal is. low numbers sell seeds of course, but smarties know better.
Breeder counts from day a flower appears, not the day he reduced light, which account for the missing 20 days or so of maturity found often in commercial weed.
not to mention breeder rooms vs grower rooms. seems breeders begin with all the resources plants need, while growers often begin with the bare minimum resources for some reason. 

I dont hear anyone complaining about flowering times not being acceptable with gu gear so far, only that pack dates are not matching ads. 

I can say(again) that my finish times were always within the frame gu printed on the packs I received. 


packs and ads need to match !


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 21, 2018)

We haven't heard from GU in about a week. Definitely between the site not having auctions and people detailing shipping delays.

GPS seems to be swamped.

Hope he gets a chance to respond to emails in the next week.

~MM


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 21, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> We haven't heard from GU in about a week. Definitely between the site not having auctions and people detailing shipping delays.
> 
> GPS seems to be swamped.
> 
> ...


Gu posted a few days ago that he has been out of office since last week and would return this coming Tuesday.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 21, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> ttly agree. at minimum packs and ads should match, even if both are inaccurate. Even inaccurate can be worked as long as its consistent here.
> I notice flower packs say 60 day flowering, so we got people harvesting on day 60 when their flowers are only 30/40 days old.
> When I inquired my favorite breeders yrs ago I learned what the deal is. low numbers sell seeds of course, but smarties know better.
> Breeder counts from day a flower appears, not the day he reduced light, which account for the missing 20 days or so of maturity found often in commercial weed.
> ...


I agree 100% that the website should match the packs labeling. 
But this whole flowering starts when the flowers appear is complete bullshit.It is almost as bad as stating " I can tell if a plant is going to be any good in veg, or within two weeks of flowering."
Other then having a strain that the whiteheads magically appear on one specific day, (which I have never seen or heard of) how the hell is that a gauge of when flowering starts? There is far too much variability to that theory. Complete personal opinion.
Which is why the universal time when flowering starts is when the plant enters the flowering light cycle.In fact the only place you will even see the question , "when does floweing start?" is in the goddamn newbie section on any given cannabis forum.
As for autos I have no idea I have never run them and never will.
Also nobody with half a brain harvests based on the days stated by the breeder. They DO purchase seeds based on the days stated by the breeder.They at best use those days as a guide for when to start looking at the trichs. Even based on personal and strain preference the trichs can make a week or more difference. Not to mention grow method, grow conditions, etc.
Cheers


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I agree 100% that the website should match the packs labeling.
> But this whole flowering starts when the flowers appear is complete bullshit.It is almost as bad as stating " I can tell if a plant is going to be any good in veg, or within two weeks of flowering."
> Other then having a strain that the whiteheads magically appear on one specific day, (which I have never seen or heard of) how the hell is that a gauge of when flowering starts? There is far to much variability to that theory. Complete personal opinion.
> Which is why the universal time when flowering starts is when the plant enters the flowering light cycle.In fact the only place you will even see the question , "when does floweingr start?" is in the goddamn newbie section on any given cannabis forum.
> ...


its a great debate for sure. thanks for playing nicely.

*I've noticed most everyone suggests and practices at least another two weeks past the suggested finish dates given by even reputable breeder.(agree?)

*When I spoke to Rare Dankness, and TGA I learned the reason for this. Its only there opinion also I agree, I just happen to share it now because the numbers match up most often for me, and it makes so much sense(to me.... grain of salt)

*when a plant reaches sexual maturity it always shows sex even in veg for me, especially my cycled strain clones, left alone in veg calyx will form, pistils too under 24 our light even. While not in the flowering room she is flowering by any standards. Flowering hormones are present at higher rates than if no sexual signs exist. Plants off to the side, outside of optimal light in my veg room will begin to flower also, sooner than anyone else in there(with 24 hour light, albeit weak light)

*In my greenhouse mj growing in more than 12 hours of light or so will be in flower though will never finish in my state, not to my liking anyways(without light dep, veg indoors etc). So even in 16 hours of light I see sex outdoors, my plants have begun flowering.
plants are in flower regardless of amount of light given. finishing, flourishing, satisfying....those are different subjects. 12/12 makes my best herbs. "In flower" can be determined by sight or hormones, not by how much light is shining on them at any given moment.--imo

at least you understand where I'm coming from now right?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> But this whole flowering starts when the flowers appear is complete bullshit. There is far to much variability to that theory. Complete personal opinion.


Kinda like flushing, or that you can determine the sex of seeds based on their appearance, or that sex is determined by environmental conditions, dry harvest vs wet harvest, dumping hot water, pull the plant roots and all rather than cutting it, and a plethora of other things.

I don't subscribe to the whole 'universally accepted' idea, rather I just do my thing that works for me and harvest based on what the plant is telling me when it's ready to come down.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

The only solid reference point possible is at flip. We are different in our abilities to even observe or notice pistils. I have had plants showing pistils in 18/6 and 20/4. I just had 3 Copper Chem show nothing for 2 weeks. A Sleeskunk from DNA had pistils when moved to flower tent at the same time.

We all know exactly when the move or flip happens.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The only solid reference point possible is at flip. We are different in our abilities to even observe or notice pistils. I have had plants showing pistils in 18/6 and 20/4. I just had 3 Copper Chem show nothing for 2 weeks. A Sleeskunk from DNA had pistils when moved to flower tent at the same time.
> 
> We all know exactly when the move or flip happens.


I think the majority of posters believe now that most often the finish date on a pack of seeds is about 2 weeks off? is this a coincidence? 
always 2 weeks into a light change, no flowering evident maybe, but by 2 weeks in that room.......she is now _visually_ in a state of flowering ..... when is an automatic plant in a state of flowering?

peace


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

Greenpoint has no autos.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would you like to ask some professionals? I know a few on RIU.
> Hey @Dr. Who -- would it bother you if a run took 3 weeks longer than the breeder said it would?


NO, I expect it!



chiqifella said:


> You compared me to someone who gives no shit, or someone who is growing professionally, and I asked you about that. pro or no pro, harvest time is subjective. ask away
> but he likes to run his longer anyways, than many here. so again, its subjective. I've seen him talk about those numbers an pooh them anyways. we all know you got to get to know your girls.
> sure thing though, I know some get pissed when their rooms just wont finish properly, or the pack date seems wrong, but I assure you the plant is finished on the first date you saw. grow another 20 days and others will say its even more finished right? =subjective?
> misprint? give the gu a chance eh..false advertising is a bad shade here imo


Dude! You forget that they (seed breeder) has different environmental conditions then you. That won't explain all 3 weeks of difference but, does come into play. More then you think.
Secondly, your definition of "finished" is most likely different then the breeder.

It is COMMON that plants run 2 weeks longer then breeder reports line out. Many (breeders) tend to hydro and if _you_ use soil....That can be a big part of the difference!

The breeder is only giving his run time for HIS conditions, his feed, and his method of grow..... 3 weeks of difference is _your_ result from _your_ conditions, feed and method.

They did NOT lie or list false run times. You want something, basically impossible to give! 

An EXACT bloom time for your growing details........lighten up Francis!


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2018)

Last spring I bought seeds from OGS, I was trusting their choices in terms of what they stock and didn't really pay attention to the specific breeders. Turned out in the group I ordered I got some Greenpoint Dream Catcher. Solid plants, I've grown them indoors and outdoors (the indoors is still curing, but looks good). I just ordered The Deputy directly from GPS, I'm guessing they are on sale because they are older stock? I won't actually germinate them until next fall, so hopefully they aren't too old. Great sale price though, least I've ever paid for seeds.

From the incredibly broad descriptions of pheno variations of several of the strains listed on Greenpoint's website, it appears they are selling F1s? Is that normal for them? At least they are honest about it.

(sorry if any of this has been discussed, I'm new to this thread and have not read all 462 pages...)


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> NO, I expect it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The real issue was online the flowering time on a pack of beans said 50 to 60 days but when that said seed pack arrived it was marked as a 70 to 80 day strain. that was the original complaint and then people took things way out of context and now there is three pages or more of flowering time debates for no reason


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 21, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I think the majority of posters believe now that most often the finish date on a pack of seeds is about 2 weeks off? is this a coincidence?
> always 2 weeks into a light change, no flowering evident maybe, but by 2 weeks in that room.......she is now _visually_ in a state of flowering ..... when is an automatic plant in a state of flowering?
> 
> peace


In reality, from day 1. It's internal clock is always ticking....You can not stop it, or delay it. It's genetic.

Every clone you run. Is actually as old as the mother plant, counting from the day it's seed split open. Every time you clone from a clone the plant gets older.
So, with that in mind. I have a Blue Berry plant that's over 31 years old.

Wrap your head around that for a minute.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> The real issue was online the flowering time on a pack of beans said 50 to 60 days but when that said seed pack arrived it was marked as a 70 to 80 day strain. that was the original complaint and then people took things way out of context and now there is three pages or more of flowering time debates for no reason


Thanks Egreen!

Then I have to answer that the change could have been a simple misprint on the web site! Garbage in, garbage out. The breeder, most likely doesn't even do the web page himself.

Bottom line for me would be to have ignored that whole thing.
The person complaining, should have contacted the breeder and told him about the web page error. It's THAT fucking simple! (aimed at the simple minds complaining about something best ignored)...

BOOM DONE!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> So in other words, he pulled me into his vibe and it made me look bad.
> 
> .


You poor little wuss......you got 'pulled in'......wasn't even your fault, was it? Poor thing !



psychadelibud said:


> Everyone knows I never indulge in arguments but there have been so many people on here crying lately and especially heisengrow, everyone is sick of his pathetic ass and why he is not banned I do not know.
> 
> /QUOTE]


Why not be a man, and start an 'in secret' campaign to get him banned? Mail people behind his back to go to the mods? No......not even a wuss like you would be that sleazy, am I right?

Given the choice of you or Heisengrow remaining on this thread, I go with the man that owns his behavior, sub par as it is at times, rather than the poor soul who was 'made to look bad'. Any questions?



GreenHighlander said:


> I agree 100% that the website should match the packs labeling.


Yeah, that would seem to be a really good idea. Of course, since you read along, you know how many think it's simply a mistake they don't even know about. I guess no one at GPS has looked at the web site descriptions since they were posted oh so many months ago. I know if it was my business, I sure wouldn't. [ ha ha ha etc]


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

How is branch strength on Copper Chem? Looks like it will be long armed!


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Gu posted a few days ago that he has been out of office since last week and would return this coming Tuesday.


Lol that was like 20 pages ago. We totally missed this. Thanks for catching us up.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've noticed longer times to initiate flower when the plant is not sexually mature yet.
> A plant @ 4 weeks since birth is mature and will turn and finish just as fast as a clone of the same plant. The only difference between the 2 will be that clones are more compact than the mother grown from seed.
> I typically have preflowers in 7 to 10 days after flip from mature females. Males 5 to 10.
> I've noticed a 2 to 3 week flower initiation time from seedling, because they aren't mature they cannot accurately depict Their flower time.


I have some plants in veg right now that are over 4 weeks and still have preflowers yet. Would you say they are mature because they are over 4 weeks?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I believe when I started my search for "trip weed" back around 6 years ago is when I stopped caring about flowering times.
> 
> I used to only purchase seeds based on breeders harvest dates. Then after I got a whole big bunch of years under my belt, I realized that unless you are growing out a landrace sativa, or heavily sativa dominant plant such as hazes, thais, zamals, crosses of those etc, the date advertised on that pack of seeds honestly did not matter.
> 
> ...


I'm growing three zamaldelica F1s from a buddy and they are lanky as hell. Nodes are crazy far apart, like 5 inches! It's not environment or nutes because none of my other plants are stretching like this -- and I haven't even flipped them yet! 
Could get interesting...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 21, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> I have some plants in veg right now that are over 4 weeks and still *don't* have preflowers yet. Would you say they are mature because they are over 4 weeks?


I suspect that's what ya mean.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 21, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I suspect that's what ya mean.


Yeah my bad man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You don't need to be a magician. Plenty of folks trade cuts. It all starts with building a good solid trusting relationship with fellow growers.


Gotta be careful with clones. They are easy to make and sell for $15 so a lot of unscrupulous "cloners" just grow a plant, keep it in veg, and crank out the clones. They have no idea how the mother finishes. 
Might be fire, might not. (probably not) 
I used to get clones from a guy who absolutely would not sell a clone from a plant that he had not grown and finished himself. His reputation was impeccable. He got shut down when the state combined medical & recreational cannabis.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I think the majority of posters believe now that most often the finish date on a pack of seeds is about 2 weeks off? is this a coincidence?
> always 2 weeks into a light change, no flowering evident maybe, but by 2 weeks in that room.......she is now _visually_ in a state of flowering ..... when is an automatic plant in a state of flowering?
> 
> peace


That's not been my experience, the dates used on the packets are usually spot on. Maybe, because I usually purchase seeds from reputable breeders that would never put their reputation on the line by deception.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> How is branch strength on Copper Chem? Looks like it will be long armed!


My Coppers were very floppy. My only complaint of the strain.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> My Coppers were very floppy. My only complaint of the strain.


One of three floppy for me, but a well placed tomato cage seems to be rocking it.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 21, 2018)

Has anyone finished cackleberry yet? I have a pack of those I wanna run threw.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> I have some plants in veg right now that are over 4 weeks and still have preflowers yet. Would you say they are mature because they are over 4 weeks?


Yes, they have passed their seedling phase, have an adult number of leaflets on the leaf and when flipped to flower will show sex on a timely manner.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 21, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4047559 View attachment 4047561 View attachment 4047562
> Cackleberry


Here you go @Whytewidow83


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

Do you guys do the final repot before or after the flip? I always did it before the flip when running clones or fem seeds, but now that I'm running regulars I'd rather not repot males that will be discarded after showing gender. 
It is my understanding that stress can cause the herm tendency to express itself early, which could be a disaster if not caught early.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> Has anyone finished cackleberry yet? I have a pack of those I wanna run threw.


Bob Zmuda has, search out his posts on cackleberry, I’m sure you’ll like what you see.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bob Zmuda has, search out his posts on cackleberry, I’m sure you’ll like what you see.


His pics are why I bought crackleberry, and have 4 just above soil.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you guys do the final repot before or after the flip? I always did it before the flip when running clones or fem seeds, but now that I'm running regulars I'd rather not repot males that will be discarded after showing gender.
> It is my understanding that stress can cause the herm tendency to express itself early, which could be a disaster if not caught early.


It's always best to do so beforehand. 
This allows the roots adequate time to branch out and establish themselves before the flip.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's always best to do so beforehand.
> This allows the roots adequate time to branch out and establish themselves before the flip.


Dang. 
That's what I was thinking too. 
I usually do the final pot a few weeks before flipping, then trim the shit out of them a day or two before the switch.


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you guys do the final repot before or after the flip? I always did it before the flip when running clones or fem seeds, but now that I'm running regulars I'd rather not repot males that will be discarded after showing gender.
> It is my understanding that stress can cause the herm tendency to express itself early, which could be a disaster if not caught early.


I'm dealing with this issue on my current run. I'm going straight from 4" sprouting pots to 3 gallon fabric pots -- their final pots. I'm going to pack 9 of them into my 3x3, which will only work using a single drain tray instead of individual catch trays (I'm growing in soil). When I can't let them get any bigger, I'll flip to 12/12 and then cull the boys as they show up. In the end I hope to run just 4 girls in there, and I'll move them back onto individual catch trays and spread them out. 

This is the first time I've done it this way, so I'm not sure how it will work. It's going to be a lot of watering and it takes a lot of soil and nutes, that's the obvious downside (I recycle the soil into our outdoor garden, but it's still a lot of overhead). I'll let you know how it goes, but it's going to be 4 or 5 weeks before I really have a feel for it. I should up-pot them into their final pots in about a week, so that will be the first step.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 21, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> Last spring I bought seeds from OGS, I was trusting their choices in terms of what they stock and didn't really pay attention to the specific breeders. Turned out in the group I ordered I got some Greenpoint Dream Catcher. Solid plants, I've grown them indoors and outdoors (the indoors is still curing, but looks good). I just ordered The Deputy directly from GPS, I'm guessing they are on sale because they are older stock? I won't actually germinate them until next fall, so hopefully they aren't too old. Great sale price though, least I've ever paid for seeds.
> 
> From the incredibly broad descriptions of pheno variations of several of the strains listed on Greenpoint's website, it appears they are selling F1s? Is that normal for them? At least they are honest about it.
> 
> (sorry if any of this has been discussed, I'm new to this thread and have not read all 462 pages...)


They're all F1's, but from everyone's descriptions Gu~s Stardawg male does a good job letting the females shine through while adding desirable traits.

And Gu~ said there's nothing wrong with the seeds, he's just tired of looking at them.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 21, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> NO, I expect it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah, didnt forget any of that, I actually mentioned it in posts leading up to this one. I agree with you too.

I have no complaints of breeder suggested finish times at all. 
Never had to wait weeks past a breeder suggestion, maybe room, breeder conditions, genetics...still.
but notice many in this forum suggest it to growers at their "dates"(2 more weeks, its like a mantra here)
I have no issue discerning a finished plant from others.
i harvest right before they amber, the ones I've come to love and know hundreds of times over.
I know your finished plant may not be my finished plant.
I 've seen yours and they look great.
I also know that even with these misprints/ads.....nobody here has complained of any three extra weeks to finish, only dates that didnt match as far as I'm aware. 

This breeder in question has provided me with finish date times. I've found watching those plants mature that when finished, date on tag is checked, they finished in that period. not sure why its misprinted, doubt its deception though. false advertising is bad shade was my piont


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 21, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Here you go @Whytewidow83


Ok well that's all I needed. I'm giving 5 a bath this evening. Those are absolutely phenomenal looking.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you guys do the final repot before or after the flip? I always did it before the flip when running clones or fem seeds, but now that I'm running regulars I'd rather not repot males that will be discarded after showing gender.
> It is my understanding that stress can cause the herm tendency to express itself early, which could be a disaster if not caught early.


I do repot after sexing. I usually run fems so I dont have room in my flood tables to run full setup for males and females so no point in wasting time/energy/materials on males if they arent being kept. I have a tray of solo cups now that are under 12/12 atm. Only give em the necessary stuff to live and show sex. Then doll em out when you find the girls lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you guys do the final repot before or after the flip? I always did it before the flip when running clones or fem seeds, but now that I'm running regulars I'd rather not repot males that will be discarded after showing gender.
> It is my understanding that stress can cause the herm tendency to express itself early, which could be a disaster if not caught early.


While running regular seeds from start, I've been starting with 10, like @Humanrob in a 3x3. I will veg (in 1 or 2 gallon) until they show sex, which I have seen definitively by around day 30-35. Then uppot the females, and just flip those. This last run, I had 9 of 10 germ, 4 of 9 were female. The four females I put into 5 gallon pots (soil) and flipped a week later. Longer veg, but my tent is quite full and I will be happily harvesting it very soon. Supercropping, topping and lst all the while, kept things manageable and out of the light. Hope this helps.


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> They're all F1's, but from everyone's descriptions Gu~s Stardawg male does a good job letting the females shine through while adding desirable traits.
> 
> And Gu~ said there's nothing wrong with the seeds, he's just tired of looking at them.


I've heard from long time breeders that this has become more and more common, where strains are not bred anywhere near IBL they are just first gen crosses that are let out to the market. It looks like that might be the new normal. I guess that's OK, if people don't mind getting a broad description of possible outcomes and they all sound good, so they are fine rolling the dice and taking whatever comes. I know all strains will have some pheno variation, but some are pretty narrow, and others are all over the map. 

I've only personally done small batches of breeding, and even in my limited trials I've found that two parents can produce unexpected traits, and no matter how good the parents are there is no guarantee the kids will be good. Believe it or not I'm not trying to knock GPS, I'm just trying to keep up with trends and what's out there.


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I will veg (in 1 or 2 gallon) until they show sex, which I have seen definitively by around day 30-35. Then uppot the females, and just flip those.


This is the next thing I need to learn. At first I grew mostly from clones so it wasn't an issue, and I've only been growing (indoors) from seeds for a few grows and they've mostly been 12/12 from seed. I'll be vegging longer on this run so maybe I'll get a chance to pre-sex them before flower.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 21, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I've heard from long time breeders that this has become more and more common, where strains are not bred anywhere near IBL they are just first gen crosses that are let out to the market. It looks like that might be the new normal. I guess that's OK, if people don't mind getting a broad description of possible outcomes and they all sound good, so they are fine rolling the dice and taking whatever comes. I know all strains will have some pheno variation, but some are pretty narrow, and others are all over the map.
> 
> I've only personally done small batches of breeding, and even in my limited trials I've found that two parents can produce unexpected traits, and no matter how good the parents are there is no guarantee the kids will be good. Believe it or not I'm not trying to knock GPS, I'm just trying to keep up with trends and what's out there.


I'll take F1's or back crossed f2's of 2 good parents before a worked IBL.trying to stabilize a strain takes several generations.think of it as a new deck of cards shuffled once.and than trying to shuffle the deck back to order.it takes alot of space and skill to create a stable line.i think that type of breeding is better for plants you can't clone like autos.but when u get a pack of good f1's all it takes is one good female to keep.the need to grow from seeds alone is kinda out the window unless you just like growing all different plants every run.I think breeders put more of there stock in good males to x to clone only fire strains and sell the f1's.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

@Chunky Stool here is the only pic I have of my Zamaldelica. I got the Thai leaning pheno confirmed by Dubi (ace seeds breeder).

In that little 2 gallon pot she ended up giving me a little over 5 ounces. Keep nitrogen low during mid flower on but keep giving her enough to sustain her life cycle for the next 14 plus weeks.

My plant was extremely stretchy, all Zamaldelica that I have ran has been very stretchy. But the nodes stacked up on her and I WISH I had harvest pictures but I don't. These photos come from an old journal of mine on IC that I never finished is why I still have access to them anyway.

  

What week of flower or day is yours in? It is hard to accept in the beginning but these plants flower painfully slow. You will get rewarded in the end though, no matter which pheno you get I believe I have had them all and they always turn out potent. You can see the bud formation crawling from the bottom of the mainstem to the top of every branch you see, had solid colas from bottom to top about as big around as a two liter bottle.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 21, 2018)

The chem hybrids can go on forever as some of you may know.
Some of the sativa leaning hybrids can go long but the majority of the Wild West Series will finish between 9 and 10 weeks.
There are some outliers of course. If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well.
I appreciate all the heads up, it only makes me stronger to be able to listen to criticism and react accordingly.

To be honest, and I now see this was a mistake, I used the listed flowering times as more of a guide for inexperienced growers as I usually harvest plants when I "believe" they are done.
Not once did I consider that some very experienced growers were not selecting based on lineage but selecting on flowering length instead. I will make the necessary changes to be more accurate in my predictions.

Thanks,

p.s. back in the office!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 21, 2018)

Maybe the whole dates not matching fiasco is why he got a new web team? Maybe they were not updating and maintaining the site the way GU wanted, even when he may have been aware of these issues but had no access to fix them himself? I would let GU explain himself as this could be a simple explanation. Emailing him and waiting for a response when he said he is on Vaca, but still posting and tagging him on this forum, is a little different then emailing him and waiting for a decisive answer. And IMO counting from flip helps to set a more accurate date for when the buds will finish then when flowers show, as someone said two different strains may show flowers at different times but won't start actually producing and stacking bud sites. Flipping to flower is more to initiate the buds to form after you have found your females IMO. It can be used in some cases to find the sex as some strains may not show sex until the light switches, but is not the main concern as some will show before flipping. Not fighting just stating my opinion and observation as to maybe have a healthy conversation on the topics.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The chem hybrids can go on forever as some of you may know.
> Some of the sativa leaning hybrids can go long but the majority of the Wild West Series will finish between 9 and 10 weeks.
> There are some outliers of course. If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well.
> I appreciate all the heads up, it only makes me stronger to be able to listen to criticism and react accordingly.
> ...


I believe a lot of people will be happy that you have confirmed this for them. I personally know stardawg enough to know that she usually always runs 70 plus days. I wasn't expecting any fast finishers myself. Hope you enjoyed your trip brother, I have not been skiing in over 8 years.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 21, 2018)

I was banned from IC by a Mod that was friendly to TDS.
This was after I confronted accusations by $Mike in a Greenpoint Seeds thread.
Those posts have since been deleted by mods


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I was banned from IC by a Mod that was friendly to TDS.
> This was after I confronted accusations by $Mike in a Greenpoint Seeds thread.
> Those posts have since been deleted by mods


Yeah its easily done over there. I have come close a couple of times, like I said they have their favorites and if any new comers come around and step out of line the least little bit, they send you on your way.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 21, 2018)

do we know why the auctions have been down lately?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah its easily done over there. I have come close a couple of times, like I said they have their favorites and if any new comers come around and step out of line the least little bit, they send you on your way.


That's fucked up. 
Why even give them your patronage? 
I got banned from GrassShitty years ago and never looked back. WAY too strict.
You actually have to TRY to get banned from RIU (unless you're a racist & Bucky flushes you out).


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Regarding the different estimated flowering time from the seed packs to the web page which one is the mistake? The webpage flower time or the seed package?





Gu~ said:


> ...If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> do we know why the auctions have been down lately?


I doubt if auctions run unattended. 
I've seen them get stuck because someone wasn't paying attention. 

Then again, it could have been a software bug. The last team that worked on the GPS site was sloppy at best. 

Don't get me started. Those guys were REALLY bad...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Well on my behalf I have good friends there. Most of the guys I associate with don't associate with the assholes. On the outdoor forums there, imo is the place to be. You get over in the breeders section and the indoor section you have to watch yourself a little more.

My current clones I have and that I am running (GG4, Chem91 skva, 413 Chem, Headbanger #5 and the Corey cut of stardawg) all came from a member there. He did not charge me a thing and the gift was based on friendship. My only other option if it weren't for him landing them here for me would have been to drive a long ways and take a risk. Not that I haven't done it before, but that saved me some headache. And the Chem 91 I didn't even request when he gave me my options, he just threw it in there. I had 20 cuts of each of those strains, just cuttings no roots. The chem 91 was the only one that he sent rooted in rockwool and he only sent me one.

The longer you are around there the more slack you will get imo. I see people get banned often there but in my experience I have been warned twice in my 6 years of being a member which isn't bad, but it was over some very petty things.. Such as mentioning the name Sannie and taking up for Gu~ and myself when I got attacked on the TDS i95 thread.

Gypsy Nirvana gave me the last warning, less than two weeks ago.

So from this point forward I'm not gonna get into anymore debates there and I'm through with debating here as well unless its for a real good reason.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> ^^^ this is the reason I am asking


Half of the packs in my stash have flower times that do not match what is on the web.
Looks like the trend is if the web says 50-60 days, it's probably wrong.
Sorry GU~. 
It is what it is...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 21, 2018)

Auctions are running


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 21, 2018)

still wish i would have got some purple outlaw while it was around. Oh well I got some good fire and more to come


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> still wish i would have got some purple outlaw while it was around. Oh well I got some good fire and more to come


I hear you there brother. I am running close to a half of pack right now. So hopefully I will find What I am looking for in these 4 or if not the next 7 seeds.

There may be some purple outlaw offered by other vendors, one in particular I know of even has his older polar bear crosses.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I don't see any other vendors that have his gear in stock, which ones do you know of?


They don’t have Purple Outlaw, but there are a few on there that you can’t find at GPS. I’m not sure how old they are. http://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/stardawg/


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I don't see any other vendors that have his gear in stock, which ones do you know of?


LubDaNugz beat me to it.

I know personally I am just gonna pick out my best male of purple outlaw and cross to the best female. Sucks they sold out because I'm sure it is fire.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

Just watching the game. (Go Jags!)


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just watching the game. (Go Jags!)
> View attachment 4076904


Nice....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice....


*Lots* of practice.


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2018)

Hell of a game.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Lots* of practice.


Lol I hear that bro. I only smoke joints. I have bongs and pipes but never put them to use. I love a good joint and a pack of no sticky gum old fashioned OCB's...

What strain ya got rolled up there?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

Clearwater Kush. I wish I had a couple more packs of this. Some of the tastiest weed I’ve ever smoked and it’s super potent.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2018)

Quandary here. Flowered my remaining Purple Mountain Majesty after 2 50/50 boy/girl flowers and a male. They showed very soon and obviously after flip which makes me think I might give it another shot. A bit scary but is it worth the anxiety or not so I have been vaping it today to see how it is. 

Arresting strength and exceptional smell/taste of skunk and hash with fuel and turpentine. Very loud with deep dark tones and complex. Fills the room with dankness when Smidget is opened. Very strong effect and makes me want to just gaze. Some couchlock but not drowsy. Very mentally active and obviously Babbel inducing.

Did I say I like it? This one PMM plant is as good as any5hing I’ve had, ever! I'll be running it again.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 21, 2018)

Anyone here ran the LVTK from CV?mine has very very compact nugs.like little bricks and the smell is really nice.
One of my gunslinger smells like wet dog and bologna.my wife seems to think its gonna be great shit.im not so sure people are gonna wanna smoke it


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Clearwater Kush. I wish I had a couple more packs of this. Some of the tastiest weed I’ve ever smoked and it’s super potent.View attachment 4076954View attachment 4076956 View attachment 4076957


Damn you gonna make me pop mine fam. Looks fire


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 21, 2018)

5 each getting the soak tonight. 

Only mentioning the Brandywine because I bought it through GPS (for the low low) together with the Jelly Pie, on the Black Friday sale. I will keep any updates for that on the DVG thread, unless asked about it here. 

Excited to start this new run. Currently, finishing up 3 Deputies and 1 Cookies n Chem. Those 4 should get the chop in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> 5 each getting the soak tonight.
> 
> Only mentioning the Brandywine because I bought it through GPS (for the low low) together with the Jelly Pie, on the Black Friday sale. I will keep any updates for that on the DVG thread, unless asked about it here.
> 
> Excited to start this new run. Currently, finishing up 3 Deputies and 1 Cookies n Chem. Those 4 should get the chop in the next 2 weeks or so. View attachment 4077009


I have 3 Brandywine going with 4 Sundance kid. Very vigorous plants, all 7. 

Just waiting for space to open up, so I can move veg to flower and the new ones to veg and sex. Should have something worth looking at early Feb.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 21, 2018)

48 hours after soaking we currently have 9/11 snake oil and 10/11 orange blossom special.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 48 hours after soaking we currently have 9/11 snake oil and 10/11 orange blossom special.


I have both of these in the que here, can’t wait to see what you can do with them.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 21, 2018)

Hmmmm...... what to start next,

Hibernate or blizzard bush

I know one thing I've got my bowl of potcorn and waiting for the Super Bowl...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's my next batch Greenpoint. I'm trying out the zero veg straight to flower technique.

Hicock Haze @1 week
 

Dreamcatcher @1 week
 
Tomahawk @ 1 week
 

Guard Dawg x Stardawg @1 week
 

Snake Oil @1 week
 
Jelly Pie @2.5 weeks
 
Lucky 7 @week 2.5


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2018)

Looking good @Bakersfield 
Not really seeing any Gorilla Glue influence on the Tomahawks though. Maybe it will be there with the flowers?
I love the no veg method. Great for running lots of strains in shorter periods of time. Variety...the spice of life.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 48 hours after soaking we currently have 9/11 snake oil and 10/11 orange blossom special.


I will be happy to see that Snake Oil ran Typo. I am running it next round. Have not seen any one else on the forums run it. But I bet it is fire.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looking good @Bakersfield
> Not really seeing any Gorilla Glue influence on the Tomahawks though. Maybe it will be there with the flowers?
> I love the no veg method. Great for running lots of strains in shorter periods of time. Variety...the spice of life.


When I grow outdoors, I have a butter bowl full of bag seed. I take about 3 or 400 sometimes more or sometimes less... Fill my nursery trays up with promix and soak all those bag seed over night.

I do this in August, around the first week of the month and again in the middle of the month. By September the choppers have slowed down flying and there is less heat in the sky.

I call this my "bumper crops"... I will take a grubbing hoe and dig out a few trenches about a foot deep and about 3 feet wide and up to 20 feet in length. I then plant all of the seedlings, about 50 per patch and throw down some osmocote bloom controlled release fertilizer and plant them in a pattern. As they grow taller I tie each side over to spread open the canopy, that way allowing for what females I have to branch out more and to allow more airflow and sunlight into the plants.

This is pretty much same as 12/12 from seed as they immediately start flowering at around day 30 to 40. I usually end up with about 40% females and 60% males give or take.

I average around 1 to 2 ounces per plant and have been doing this for years. So lets say I have 10 trenches with 25 females after chopping down the males. That is 25 to 50 ounces per trench which really adds up to when everything is said and done and they don't get over 3 feet tall on average.

I do this just because it is very low maintenance and I don't have to water and only feed once. It comes with a stealth package as well and you get solid buds about a foot to foot and a half long with some nice 8th or quarter bag sized buds on the side branching as well. This method a long with my other large guerilla plants really helps me out every year. It really really adds up in the end and manicuring is a piece of cake.

The only problem with this straight to flower method is that you won't get much weight compared to even a 2 week veg time if you wanted to give it a week or two at least would up your yield an extra ounce or so. But its fast and it works great. Just don't be expecting lots of weight unless you have a separate veg room and can kinda sea of green it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh and plus the seeds are free and pretty much unlimited. I have found some killer plants come out of those bag seed I have and get great germination rates on them as well.

All my clients, friends, etc give me tons of seeds and when me and my buddy was picking up brick weed back in the day we would get tons of them and tumble all of those buds and sift out the seed.

I also ever now and again, plant a patch in a spot I have located on the other side of my county with a good size plot of reg seed and just let them do their thing and leave the males. I get unlimited amounts of seed this way and even though I can't really tell what pollinated what, it gives me good seed to run in these "bumper crops" I explained outdoors every year.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> When I grow outdoors, I have a butter bowl full of bag seed. I take about 3 or 400 sometimes more or sometimes less... Fill my nursery trays up with promix and soak all those bag seed over night.
> 
> I do this in August, around the first week of the month and again in the middle of the month. By September the choppers have slowed down flying and there is less heat in the sky.
> 
> ...


I figure my sq ft yield should be about on par with my veg crops with over 1 plant per sq ft.

I've got some others by Inkognyto, Red Eyed, Brisco County and some personal chucks @ one month into this no veg schedule, that will probably yield over 1.5 ounce each once finished. 
I should definitely get over 2 and maybe 2.5 lb per 1000 watt Double Ended HPS with this method.
The Lucky 7's and Jelly Pies have already reached 2 - 3 feet in 2 and 1/2 weeks since turning them @ 6 inches.
I do grow hydro in coco and typically have great results.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 21, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I will be happy to see that Snake Oil ran Typo. I am running it next round. Have not seen any one else on the forums run it. But I bet it is fire.


BTW, heres some Snake Oil. I sprouted these girls about 3 weeks ago.
They've been under 12/12 for 1 week and have not given their sexual identity yet.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2018)

I dont require the weight I used to so weight isnt really a concern for me anymore. Its just for family and friends and myself now. I usually just take clones from momma and root them. Once rooted I'll transplant into 1 gal pots and go straight to 12/12. Im all about convenience & simplicity these days. Ive come to be lazy as shit so its gotta be easy trimming & low maintenance etc. Great for quick runs and getting in a lot of flavors in a year, not so great if you are in "the business".


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I figure my sq ft yield should be about on par with my veg crops with over 1 plant per sq ft.
> 
> I've got some others by Inkognyto, Red Eyed, Brisco County and some personal chucks @ one month into this no veg schedule, that will probably yield over 1.5 ounce each once finished.
> I should definitely get over 2 and maybe 2.5 lb per 1000 watt Double Ended HPS with this method.
> ...


I like the way you are running things Bakers... So when you flower do you flower them in what those nursery trays or coco? Do you have any photos of and previous grows you have ran this way with seeds I stead of clones? I would love to see them.

I used to run a few Sea of greens indoor, but I like doing it best with clones personally. But I would do bit that way as well.

Definitely keep me updated on that Snake Oil bro!

I plan on going to coco next run as well, then eventually going to DWC.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I dont require the weight I used to so weight isnt really a concern for me anymore. Its just for family and friends and myself now. I usually just take clones from momma and root them. Once rooted I'll transplant into 1 gal pots and go straight to 12/12. Im all about convenience & simplicity these days. Ive come to be lazy as shit so its gotta be easy trimming & low maintenance etc. Great for quick runs and getting in a lot of flavors in a year, not so great if you are in "the business".


Then you are set my friend. I do it for business but still yet hook my best buds and family up with free bags. I am just as addicted to the business, as I am growing and as well as smoking. 

I love everything about the herb man, everything. I know it even makes my woman jealous haha.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

I have a question. I have been checking out a lot of grow journals lately and I have seen tons of people using cmh lighting instead of HPS. Now I have been out of the indoor scene for a little over a year and not really been on many indoor forums in the last couple of years, but what is the reason for this? Why are so many people using cmh ?

Just curious


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a question. I have been checking out a lot of grow journals lately and I have seen tons of people using cmh lighting instead of HPS. Now I have been out of the indoor scene for a little over a year and not really been on many indoor forums in the last couple of years, but what is the reason for this? Why are so many people using cmh ?
> 
> Just curious


From what I've gathered, it because of spectrum, efficiency, and penetration. That said, I've not personally used them, seen good results though.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just watching the game. (Go Jags!)
> View attachment 4076904



sorry about your other leg man..


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The chem hybrids can go on forever as some of you may know.
> Some of the sativa leaning hybrids can go long but the majority of the Wild West Series will finish between 9 and 10 weeks.
> There are some outliers of course. If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well.
> I appreciate all the heads up, it only makes me stronger to be able to listen to criticism and react accordingly.
> ...


right, but the question is not when they flower, or how long they flower, but why do flowering times differ between advertisements and purchased orders?
all your flowers are solid, not casting shade at all, but this is a discrepancy not in actual flowering times but in your advertising.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> right, but the question is not when they flower, or how long they flower, but why do flowering times differ between advertisements and purchased orders?
> all your flowers are solid, not casting shade at all, but this is a discrepancy not in actual flowering times but in your advertising.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4077216 View attachment 4077217


right but this was not the point:
"oh shit, these are taking longer to flower than advertised"

this was the point though;
"the advertised estimates are shorter flowering times than the purchased printed estimates on the same packs, why dont the estimates match even?"

I couldnt care less if estimates were even given. genetics are good for me. I understand why it is an issue for others, but so far nobody is complaining of flowers not finishing as advertised,
but they wonder why estimates dont match. get it?


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my next batch Greenpoint. I'm trying out the zero veg straight to flower technique.
> 
> Hicock Haze @1 week
> View attachment 4077056
> ...



Lookn phenomenal man. Are your plants in tubs instead of pots?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

I never transplant this early. But I have to be staying busy doing something when it comes to growing or marijuana, period... Or else I just don't feel right. I will likely go ahead soon and start some plants for this years guerilla grow and also start on plot preparation as well. If I start now I will for sure have some monsters. Last time I started them in feb, not one plant had under a lb and a half on it and this is guerilla style with no supplemental watering or much maintenance.

I usually leave them in those nursery containers for 2 weeks or maybe a little less. These are 6 days old I believe, but they told me they were ready. I just evenly moistened the soil with water and a mixture of Real Growers Recharge has tons of mycorrhizae, powdered molasses, fulvic/ humic acids and amino acids <--- The best microbe supplement you can own, trust me on that. And then topped of with a couple ml of AN b52 and voodoo juice.

They are ready to roll... This is all of the Jelly Pie, Night Rider, Blueberry Cheesecake and Pineapple Chunk.

The Purple Outlaw and Full Moon Fever have a couple or three more days to catch up before being transplanted.

By the way, those seedlings may have been 5 or 6 days old but the roots were very dense and robust. Already coming out the bottom of the tray and layered on the bottom.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> right but this was not the point:
> "oh shit, these are taking longer to flower than advertised"
> 
> this was the point though;
> ...


I get it... But I am also definitely not getting back into that debate. I believe Gu~ did a fine job along with about 12 others in summing this up for everyone.

I was just shooting for an answer to your question. Maybe someone else can help you with your issue.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I get it... But I am also definitely not getting back into that debate. I believe Gu~ did a fine job along with about 12 others in summing this up for everyone.
> 
> I was just shooting for an answer to your question. Maybe someone else can help you with your issue.



there is no debate, or issue, only a curiosity as to why they dont match, not why they vary. I must have missed the fine explanation, sry for the blood pressure. carry on


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> there is no debate, or issue, only a curiosity as to why they dont match, not why they vary. I must have missed the fine explanation, sry for the blood pressure. carry on


I thought that he had said there was a mistake on his part and it would basically be corrected. That was my taking of it, but I may need to re read the post. I forget things easily. 

I personally do not worry at all about flowering times unless I have a pure or mostly sativa on my hands or anything with land race in its blood/genes...

Out of all the packs I had purchased from Gu~ and I have purchased tons, not once did I ever look at the flowering time... What I did notice however was the lineage in the strains. That gave me right off the bat, the idea flowering time I would be up against.

But I can see how it can matter and be important to some folks.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The chem hybrids can go on forever as some of you may know.
> Some of the sativa leaning hybrids can go long but the majority of the Wild West Series will finish between 9 and 10 weeks.
> There are some outliers of course. If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well.
> I appreciate all the heads up, it only makes me stronger to be able to listen to criticism and react accordingly.
> ...


I wouldnt even care if they were inaccurate as long as the advertised estimate matched the pack estimate


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I thought that he had said there was a mistake on his part and it would basically be corrected. That was my taking of it, but I may need to re read the post. I forget things easily.
> 
> I personally do not worry at all about flowering times unless I have a pure or mostly sativa on my hands or anything with land race in its blood/genes...
> 
> ...


he says he used estimated times as a guide, nothing about why those estimated times differed between advertised and sold. Misprint you say? ok , thats cool, curiosity satisfied 
I notice all my gu seeds finish within the times on the packs I have so far. I call accuracy there.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I never transplant this early. But I have to be staying busy doing something when it comes to growing or marijuana, period... Or else I just don't feel right. I will likely go ahead soon and start some plants for this years guerilla grow and also start on plot preparation as well. If I start now I will for sure have some monsters. Last time I started them in feb, not one plant had under a lb and a half on it and this is guerilla style with no supplemental watering or much maintenance.
> 
> I usually leave them in those nursery containers for 2 weeks or maybe a little less. These are 6 days old I believe, but they told me they were ready. I just evenly moistened the soil with water and a mixture of Real Growers Recharge has tons of mycorrhizae, powdered molasses, fulvic/ humic acids and amino acids <--- The best microbe supplement you can own, trust me on that. And then topped of with a couple ml of AN b52 and voodoo juice.
> 
> ...


Well, this is what I mean when I say I "forget things easily"... Lol. There is a plant missing in this picture. I left one seedling, after transplanting, sitting on the side lines of the area I transplanted in and must have over looked it when carrying them to the lights...

Looks like I'm gonna be putting my muck boots back on, heading back down under folks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I like the way you are running things Bakers... So when you flower do you flower them in what those nursery trays or coco? Do you have any photos of and previous grows you have ran this way with seeds I stead of clones? I would love to see them.
> 
> I used to run a few Sea of greens indoor, but I like doing it best with clones personally. But I would do bit that way as well.
> 
> ...





Whytewidow83 said:


> Lookn phenomenal man. Are your plants in tubs instead of pots?


Those are tubs indeed. I'm not sure if they're still available @ Homedepot. They are used for hand mixing concrete, grout, mortar, etcetera. They measure right under 2x3 feet and about 8 inches deep. I can get about 20 gallons of coco in them.

Here's a jungle pick of Copper Chem grown in them after about a 2 week veg. I had about 4 plants in each tub.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Those are tubs indeed. I'm not sure if they're still available @ Homedepot. They are used for hand mixing concrete, grout, mortar, etcetera. They measure right under 2x3 feet and about 8 inches deep. I can get about 20 gallons of coco in them.
> 
> Here's a jungle pick of Copper Chem grown in them after about a 2 week veg. I had about 4 plants in each tub.
> View attachment 4077234 View attachment 4077235


The 1 problem with these tubs is I cannot adequately flush the salts out of the coco using the drip lines because of the shape of the containers and I must take the garden hose and flush once a week to prevent salt buildup.
I neglected to do this on that copper run. I was working 70 hours a week and commuting another 15 hours. It was all I had to fill the rez 3 times a week.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol I hear that bro. I only smoke joints. I have bongs and pipes but never put them to use. I love a good joint and a pack of no sticky gum old fashioned OCB's...
> 
> What strain ya got rolled up there?


It's a strain called plush berry. Definitely not the most potent plants I've grown, but the buzz is perfect and the berry flavor really comes through.


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The 1 problem with these tubs is I cannot adequately flush the salts out of the coco using the drip lines because of the shape of the containers and I must take the garden hose and flush once a week to prevent salt buildup.
> I neglected to do this on that copper run. I was working 70 hours a week and commuting another 15 hours. It was all I had to fill the rez 3 times a week.


I know what tubs youre talking about. I guess it makes since. Only being 8 inches deep. Roots can grow out alot farther instead of down. 

So what did you do drill a bunch of holes in the bottom of them for drainage? What if you drilled more for better drainage to rinse the salt out?


----------



## Whytewidow83 (Jan 22, 2018)

I use grow bags in plastic baskets from the dollar store. But they have some rectangle baskets with tiny holes. I use super heavy perlite n vermiculite. I run soil. But my mix is done by the solo cup. I mix 1 cup ffof, 1 cup earthgro natural soil. To tone the hot ffof. Then 2 cups perlite 2 cups vermiculite. So I try out fast. But I get faster speed in veg like hydro than soil. But still get the goid taste soil gives. Imo. But the other baskets are bigger. I thought about running some like that. 3 plants per basket. They are 18"x40" but I run regs. Culling males would leave an empty spot. And roots I think would get crappy. Pulling a male putt g another in its place.

Just a pic of my veg tent. Will have some obs in place of a few males that's are in here this evening.

Strains:
Marz Cookies
Blue Lemonade
Midnight Fantasy
Jamaican Pineapple Glue
'95 OGK
Have seedling Buu's Breath, jelly pie, and obs.


----------



## predd (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a strain called plush berry. Definitely not the most potent plants I've grown, but the buzz is perfect and the berry flavor really comes through.


That and chernobyl(golden ticket pheno) were my first ever keeper's many years ago....kinda kept me away from fems, but I'm ready to give them a shot again...In pb I found many short pink pheno's. My keeper was taller with no pink, frosted out with that pure berry smell, but not the most potent. I actually bought Bigworm's f2's, but I got a dud pack...O% germ....miss that girl.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 22, 2018)

Shit pics but heres my favorite pioneer kush, have 4 females! One is looking really bubba kush dominant which I'm excited about(not this one) transplanted without nutes a few days ago so they look kinda shitty, hopefully clears up once I give em a good drink. Flowering in less then a week. Super stoked for some dank.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2018)

Whytewidow83 said:


> I know what tubs youre talking about. I guess it makes since. Only being 8 inches deep. Roots can grow out alot farther instead of down.
> 
> So what did you do drill a bunch of holes in the bottom of them for drainage? What if you drilled more for better drainage to rinse the salt out?


Yes, I stacked them together and drilled a bunch of 3/8 holes.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 22, 2018)

10/10 tails germinated on my _*Deputies*_ ( I lost one somewhere). 8/11 so far on the_ *Hickock's*_. These could be bassackwards, since I was very high transferring from water to tissues and might have confused the two glasses. I should be able to tell in veg. I think I have a *Purple Mt Majesty* candidate for pollen chucking, male or female. Just added my *Mavericks *from one tent to another getting ready to flip the whole lot of them and start thinning out boys and girls. _*Blizzard Bush*_ and _*Moondance*_ doing their own thing vegging well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks like my chinook hazes (hazei? heez? ) need bigger pots -- and more food, which is surprising.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2018)

Copper Chem at 3 weeks and 3/4 females. My first attempt was 4/4 males. These plants are wanting to stretch out and so we are training, training, training. Took a long time to show but flowers are coming &sat all over. A little less lemon but still there. One girl is very robust and two have visible trichs on bud leaves already. Vigorous.

4 California Cannon in veg doing well and I may move to flower tent later this week. Look like pretty much mid hybreed with long full leaves. All healthy and gettin' crowded.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Those are tubs indeed. I'm not sure if they're still available @ Homedepot. They are used for hand mixing concrete, grout, mortar, etcetera. They measure right under 2x3 feet and about 8 inches deep. I can get about 20 gallons of coco in them.
> 
> Here's a jungle pick of Copper Chem grown in them after about a 2 week veg. I had about 4 plants in each tub.
> View attachment 4077234 View attachment 4077235


wow thats solid, what day are they at?, manicuring looks a dream too!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2018)

greencropper said:


> wow thats solid, what day are they at?, manicuring looks a dream too!


I think I took those pics right before the chop on day 63. Trimming was easy.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 22, 2018)

So finally got round to getting things rolling
Moondance x 2
Raindance x 2
Skydweller x 2
Aint seen much of 1 and 3 so when theres something to show i will
And forgot will also do gunslinger x 2 lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Shit pics but heres my favorite pioneer kush, have 4 females! One is looking really bubba kush dominant which I'm excited about(not this one)View attachment 4077305 View attachment 4077306transplanted without nutes a few days ago so they look kinda shitty, hopefully clears up once I give em a good drink. Flowering in less then a week. Super stoked for some dank.


I'd try to get the brix up before flipping, but they look good.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd try to get the brix up before flipping, but they look good.


Agree...


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone here ran the LVTK from CV?mine has very very compact nugs.like little bricks and the smell is really nice.
> One of my gunslinger smells like wet dog and bologna.my wife seems to think its gonna be great shit.im not so sure people are gonna wanna smoke it


Here’s a pic of the LVTK I grew and would have to say the buds are rock hard also, the 2 I grew were different, one was more orange, I like the less orange one better they both good smoke though. The 3 gunslingers I just finished are all different one kinda smells like a wet dog now u mentioned another one smells like lemon fuel but the buds are kinda loose on that one and my fave one is has a slight diesel chem smell.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 22, 2018)

Earth Juice catalyst is some good shit. Also look into Real Growers Recharge. Both of those products works wonders and can be mixed with chemical based nutrients as well.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks guys, I think I nailed down the main problem. Got a new rh meter and its saying the humidity is anywhere between 70-80 lol shit explains the cal deficiency so bringing up the dehumidifier from the basement until I buy a smaller one. Just watered with a little cal mag added to help so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 22, 2018)

Cookies n Chem, around day 54.


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (Jan 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem, around day 54.View attachment 4077597 View attachment 4077598


Those are looking nice, what size pots, wattage you using?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 22, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> Those are looking nice, what size pots, wattage you using?


Thank you. These plants I veg'd in 1 gallon until about 10 days before flip and then repot into 5 gallon to finish. The light is just a china made blurple led, 400 watts.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 22, 2018)

Can someone help a brother in an illegal common wealth state, properly prepare my wares so I can share my experiences?

My camera doesn't macro well and is not uploadable but got my footage none the less and uses a full size Sd card, gotta find something cheap That macros very well. No computer either atm with possible access if needed. So im stuck with a shitty phone camera. 

I have completed bandit, chinook, doc and jelly with great turn out IMO. 
Terrified spending roughly 2 years of MY freedom locked up for this sacred medicine before, 
absolutely no way that I knowingly trust to share. Some of y'all just don't see your blessing. 
I WANT to share and can't. But with help, "a little help from my friends" maybe I can  
I as well have a space open and am saving said space for the growoff. Im in and Will do w.e. Needed to share hence reaching out Atm. 
I've been a member for a good bit but due to these circumstances have never shared my visuals.

I got this one female from the entire pack, but that was fixed. 
my purple badland is green, only a tiny bit purple most likely bc of pot size stress. the best tightest structure I've EVER seen. only 15" tall she could be bigger but was worried she was gonna jump up, keeping things in smaller pots. going to flower in a few wks or so with raindance and more of my 2 jelly pheno I'm keeping.
Meanwhile getting ready for after that. Gotta pop and get vegging the Durban and BoomTown ...

Btw, Jelly Pie - My experience was as follows.
I poped a half pack and was unimpressed initially. What I was seeing wasn't normal but not realizing it was the character at the time proceeded. I got these 2 female the rest males. Reason I felt that way was I was apart of stretcher jones club but bc of its genetics cloned them. The clones are the shortest most stacked plants and atm are my grail. 
One has big solid pear shaped flower just loaded with fire orange hair, and isn't very loud but sweet cherry and pretty much green. My favorite and current grail.
The second is mostly purple, same size plant but much less girth and size to the flower. More spear shaped with bigger calyx but very loud sweet grape 
Also had very little stretch. So they aren't med tall like the pack, more like small with ability to commercial yield with selection. 

Sorry if this doesn't make sense, I started it this morning and just finished it 13hrs later. Posting before it doesn't make it.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 22, 2018)

Cookies n chem day 47


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Can someone help a brother in an illegal common wealth state, properly prepare my wares so I can share my experiences?
> 
> My camera doesn't macro well and is not uploadable but got my footage none the less and uses a full size Sd card, gotta find something cheap That macros very well. No computer either atm with possible access if needed. So im stuck with a shitty phone camera.
> 
> ...


You finished Jelly Pie? Nice!
So I use to use my digital camera and upload to the forum by buying one of those SD adaptors that you put your micro SD, from your phone, into.
Snap your pictures and then put the card back in your phone and post.
I eventually bought a new phone that takes way better pictures than my digital camera.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 22, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Cookies n chem day 47
> View attachment 4077668 View attachment 4077669


great pics there, if i may ask what camera are you using?


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 22, 2018)

Our cookies n chem just finished off at 8 weeks exactly. I must say, this was my best harvest to date. The nugs were so dense and large. We had some colas almost as big as my forearm, and that's saying something! The next go around my plan is to find the pheno that produced these large lightsabers. In total, 6 plants harvested in the pictured tent and "someone" only managed to f%*k up 2! Glad i picked up more. This one's a winner.. can't wait to see what Tomahawk has in store


----------



## THT (Jan 22, 2018)

Slightly Off Topic - The difference between hydro and soil is now apparent to me. It is thanks to this thread that I decided to give DWC a try and omg, the growth, it's so much. all sprouts (except the smallest one) you see here popped on the same day - Hydro plant is easily twice the size of the largest soil plant and its only been 2 weeks. Back on topic - Bottom left plant is a male cackle berry. It showed sex in just over 2 weeks!


----------



## Noinch (Jan 23, 2018)

The last pack took a month to get to Australia, this one only took 15 days


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

@Mammoth22 @typoerror and @Spondylo Grow ....

Man y'all are killin' it with that cookies and chem... I keep seeing all of these dense caked in trich colas of the C&C popping up everywhere and its making me regret not running a few out of the pack this go around lol.

You guys have really shown what the strain is capable of... Much respect and appreciation dudes!


----------



## kds710 (Jan 23, 2018)

is theganjashaman from IG here on RIU? If not and you have IG check out his finished Jelly Pie, it's as beautiful as you hope it would be and then some


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Can someone help a brother in an illegal common wealth state, properly prepare my wares so I can share my experiences?
> 
> My camera doesn't macro well and is not uploadable but got my footage none the less and uses a full size Sd card, gotta find something cheap That macros very well. No computer either atm with possible access if needed. So im stuck with a shitty phone camera.
> 
> ...


Hey brother, I am in a commonwealth illegal state, same as you. You in Ky as well? I also done the exact same sentence as you, 85% of my two years was served flat "Fedarali Time", I know how it feels to step into these forums with that kind of history always nagging at your anxiety. That 2 years was not my first rodeo, I had a time or two before that as well but nothing to bad.

I use my phone as well to upload photos. I wish I had a nice camera as well, but honestly I find it much simpler to upload from the phone rather than camera. Some phone cameras are actually amazing, even with macro zooms. I have a Galaxy S7 and my woman has an I phone 8. Both of our phones take much better photos than a lot of the cameras on the market. Even on the macro is pretty damn amazing. I can look at trichs and they show up well on my galaxy, as well as spider mites (which unfortunately I didn't wanna see but that problem is long gone now... took care of that)...

I always make sure my location is turned off. Then take the photos and go back into gallery and then take screenshots of the photos I want to upload. And when I upload the photos I always make sure I am logged in with a VPN, just for the added saftey and peace of mind.

I have tons of people telling me that is the least of LEO's worries and they won't be coming after anyone for growing marijuana. But if you are in an illegal state, why take the chance? Is the way I see it... I have a family and kids to lose and a great job in this business and I try and take every precaution necessary to hold on to that. There is really no "safe" plant count here period. Anything over 5 plants here is a felony and anything less a misdemeanor. The way I see it is if your gonna do it you might as well do it big. I let my paranoia get the best of me for years and then I realized that growing 6 or 8 plants will get me the same time as growing 99, and now I am growing over 600 plus plants per year total (most of this accounts for my guerilla season)...

Anyway, that is all just common knowledge. I hope you can get those pics up.. Just upload the best ya can amigo, this ain't a photo contest and we ain't gonna judge you for lack of mega pixels. I won't at least and I'm sure 98% of the rest of the guys on this forum won't either. If they do just tell them where to stick it and move on bro.

The photos I have been posting lately have been taken with a cheap ass $50.00 phone from Wal-Mart. My Galaxy S7 that I had for less than a month is fried... Getting a bit to deep in the dark net via orbot/orfox got me a virus that fried my mother board. That's no shit, please anyone that dabbles take necessary precautions as some of the best hackers in the entire universe, reside there and call it home.

But until I get that motherboard replaced I am stuck with this cheapo, but hey, it cuts the cake.

I will definitely have her fixed by flowering time so I can bring out the best of my girls... That's for sure!

Edit: Glad to hear your running the Full Moon Fever "Durban"... I have 4 about 2 inches tall as I speak, gonna veg them for 2 weeks prior to flower and maybe 3 weeks tops. I already have close to a full flower room and couldn't wait to pop my first run of GPS gear. So its gonna be a little tight but its something I am used to dealing with, I will make it work.

And you can't pass up the opportunity to put up some Jelly Pie my friend. I have 6 of those as well, in first week of veg. Did you pop a full pack and how many girls did you get if so? Can we get a smoke report?


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 23, 2018)

Hmm, ya'all motivated me to say that I'm going over to the GP site and get me some Boom Town and Hibernation.....

Need a heavy narco sleeper strain for the patients, so Hibernation it is.

BT is simply a gotta have strain. Hope to find a winner pheno in that. Nice big vibrant male would be nice too. Got something to hit that with!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> Hmm, ya'all motivated me to say that I'm going over to the GP site and get me some Boom Town and Hibernation.....
> 
> Need a heavy narco sleeper strain for the patients, so Hibernation it is.
> 
> BT is simply a gotta have strain. Hope to find a winner pheno in that. Nice big vibrant male would be nice too. Got something to hit that with!


I haven't ran it, but I bet TNT would be great for sleep as well.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 23, 2018)

kds710 said:


> is theganjashaman from IG here on RIU? If not and you have IG check out his finished Jelly Pie, it's as beautiful as you hope it would be and then some


His pictures motivated me to pick up 3 packs on the low-low! Pheno hunt planned later this year 

The Deputy @ day 42.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I haven't ran it, but I bet TNT would be great for sleep as well.


I think I can get that in a trade......Gotta look at the list. (pause) Yup, that is on the list of trade stock (no one here MODs)....
Not sure about the sleepy part but, yeah I better rig up a trade for that and a cpl of others he's got on that list.
Copper Chem is one.
Cackleberry 
Snake oil

Think I'll be in for those.
Purchase beans for the first 2 I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I haven't ran it, but I bet TNT would be great for sleep as well.


Does anyone here have experience with the Ohio Deathstar? I've got TNT and a Pisces Genetics strain with her in it, but I've never had it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> I think I can get that in a trade......Gotta look at the list. (pause) Yup, that is on the list of trade stock (no one here MODs)....
> Not sure about the sleepy part but, yeah I better rig up a trade for that and a cpl of others he's got on that list.
> Copper Chem is one.
> Cackleberry
> ...


If K(Night) Rider is still available I'd grab that one too. And you cant go wrong with Copper Chem. The one female I had was a beast. I'm going to dig through the rest of a half pack of CC I have to see if I can find a different pheno. The one I have must lean heavy towards the Chem4 because it just keeps throwing white pistols and seems to never want to finish.
One of the reasons I always favored Chem D over Chem 4. The "D" seems to finish much quicker.
And that TNT, I don't see how ya can go wrong with that one either. Deathstar x Stardawg...yep, I'm throwin mine down today for sure. I said I was going to germ them last week but got lazy.



Bakersfield said:


> Does anyone here have experience with the Ohio Deathstar? I've got TNT and a Pisces Genetics strain with her in it, but I've never had it.


Yes. There's an ole cat here up in the mountains and he's been growing her forever. He gave me a cut a few yrs ago and its straight fire. I let it go because I felt like it had lost its vigor but every once in while in the summer I stop out to see him on my bike for a smoke break just so I can indulge in some more of it.. When I saw TNT I jumped on it. I don't see how you could possibly go wrong with this cross.


----------



## kds710 (Jan 23, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> His pictures motivated me to pick up 3 packs on the low-low! Pheno hunt planned later this year


yeah he's grown some other greenpoint strains including cookies n chem and bandit breath and both done real well. But Andy Sack (@sackmastaflex) is the only one I know of that has grown such a wide range of greenpoint strains and done them all justice so his page is a great one to refer to when researching certain strains you're interested in. Considering the fact he's ran so many of Gu's best star dawg crosses and he chooses Raindance as his go-to out of everything else, that says a whole lot about that cross. Id love to see sackmasta grow out some of the newer releases like jelly pie and orange blossom special


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

THT said:


> Slightly Off Topic - The difference between hydro and soil is now apparent to me. It is thanks to this thread that I decided to give DWC a try and omg, the growth, it's so much. all sprouts (except the smallest one) you see here popped on the same day - Hydro plant is easily twice the size of the largest soil plant and its only been 2 weeks. Back on topic - Bottom left plant is a male cackle berry. It showed sex in just over 2 weeks!


Hydro is definitely faster but I've found if I foliar with Kelp, Aloe, and some BioAG Ful-Power it really speeds up growth and vigor. I start doing this after they're about 3wks olds 1x per wk until flip and they love it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hydro is definitely faster but I've found if I foliar with Kelp, Aloe, and some BioAG Ful-Power it really speeds up growth and vigor. I start doing this after they're about 3wks olds 1x per wk until flip and they love it.


i've wanted to try aloe.do you harvest that straight from a houseplant?


----------



## THT (Jan 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hydro is definitely faster but I've found if I foliar with Kelp, Aloe, and some BioAG Ful-Power it really speeds up growth and vigor. I start doing this after they're about 3wks olds 1x per wk until flip and they love it.


After having a DWC for a few weeks, I can say without a doubt, I am going to convert my whole space over to hyrdo, the level of effort is just so much lower, and I won't have that layer of soil mess on everything in my grow room.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i've wanted to try aloe.do you harvest that straight from a houseplant?


Yep. I filet a few good size spears and strain it into RO water. Its kind of a pain in the ass but worth it. I've never tried the powdered form but the guys on the Organics board recommend it so I'm sure either would be fine. 
I'll try to snap a couple of pics. I just foliar fed Pineapple Cookies and Guava D last night and they're perked up, praying and happy this morning. It really does make a notable difference IMO


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 23, 2018)

kds710 said:


> ..... Id love to see @sackmastaflex grow out some of the newer releases like jelly pie and orange blossom special


He's almost open with a brand new grow in Pennsylvania. I'll be headed up there to take pictures in a couple months.
He has all of the new seeds too. Very excited to see him with a multimillion dollar facility build especially for his sytle of growing. Big shouts to him and his new team at ilera Healthcare Pennsylvania.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

THT said:


> After having a DWC for a few weeks, I can say without a doubt, I am going to convert my whole space over to hyrdo, the level of effort is just so much lower, and I won't have that layer of soil mess on everything in my grow room.


Whatever works to give ya good bud. That's all that matters 
I don't think I'll ever go back to hydro but I'd be lying if I said I didn't get tempted from time to time. Especially when my arms and back are aching from mixing up new batches of soil. Organics is more "front end" work but I love the whole water only system. I guess for me, I just got so tired of all the pHing and meters. 

And I know some people say theres a difference in taste but I'm not so sure that's true as long as they're not overfed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess for me, I just got so tired of all the pHing and meters.


I haven't checked pH in years; have never used a meter of any sort. Every gallon of water/nutes is mixed the same for every plant in the particular stage of growth or bloom they are in. Most like it, some don't, like a Satsuma that's been a contrary biotch while orange tree and GSC in the same room with same feed were stellar. That's how it goes, but I'm not about to go back to the days of worry and stress over every plant. The losers are always bartered with no complaints, so how bad can they be? Growing - like life - is a chill hobby, or what's the point is how I look at it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

My little ones are looking dandy after transplant. Yeah I know, not much more than just a few regular ol' seedlings here. But you can tell a lot from a seedling. Especially from the germination rates being 100% and the how quickly they sprouted and got to where they are now within just a few days. After transplant just less than 48 hours ago they have already shown bigger "true leaves" and already spreading out that leaf "wing" span.

-These seeds germinated at a faster rate than most I have popped.

-They had an extremely dense root system at only 3 or 4 days after sprouting which is rare, in my experience.

- They handled transplant like it never even happened and I "never" transplant seedling that young. They get at least over a week in the nursery trays after true leaves appear.

When I transplanted them, all that was added to the water was a couple ml's of AN b52, couple ml's of voodoo juice and Real Growers Recharge at half strength.

Can't wait till they grow up some and have my first run of GPS genetics! I know this is going to be a great run...



@Gu~ here is the skva chem 91. She should be a little darker in color than that, they are all coming out of a minor nitrogen deficiency that is almost corrected. And she has been super cropped a few times. I actually just super cropped the entire room again today, this will be the last super crop before flower. After they bush out and all branches are erect and fully established equally to where I need them, the flip will be in order!

Skva Chem' 91


The skva, corey, gg4, headbanger #5 cut and 413 Chem all chillin', after they're last super cropping about a week or 2 before the flip!



Edit: Over look that plant in the right side back hand corner. Its pitiful and will be headed to the nursing room soon for a new attempt at life. Had a couple of runts show up in the beginning that I had to discard.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I haven't checked pH in years; have never used a meter of any sort. Every gallon of water/nutes is mixed the same for every plant in the particular stage of growth or bloom they are in. Most like it, some don't, like a Satsuma that's been a contrary biotch while orange tree and GSC in the same room with same feed were stellar. That's how it goes, but I'm not about to go back to the days of worry and stress over every plant. The losers are always bartered with no complaints, so how bad can they be? Growing - like life - is a chill hobby, or what's the point is how I look at it.


Whatever works. My pH meter is collecting dust on shelf and that's where I intend it to stay


----------



## typoerror (Jan 23, 2018)

greencropper said:


> great pics there, if i may ask what camera are you using?


Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - camera phone


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge - camera phone


Same phone I have... On a cheapo momentarily but the S7 takes great pics!


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Man, I would love to be kept in this loop. That Roadkill sounds amazing.


Agreed, I grew up and first got introduced to medicating by old heads(my father and friends). Ppl always said I had super unique shit but a seed or two in it occasionally but usually none.all my friends thought it was better than any local nuggs and so chose that instead.
Finally, years before I was born into the early 2000s thru, we stopped bc of LEO heat and having family. it was ONLY ever skunk as described and nothing but.
Since then I have NEVER not once experienced anything close and now feel majority of flowerers quite bland. Which is a part of why I ended up with Gps.
Even my buddies reminisce about it bc I supplied us all. Only ever and always known as, that skunk.... I started calling it old head skunk when differentiating things in stories about fire from the good days.
I know of shoreline as well.

But I'd be interested in preservation of this skunk and severely appreciate locating it. I feel like it's a piece of history in my life that lasted quite a bit. Presenting my father nice flowers of this would almost make me emotional ....


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 23, 2018)

Jelly pie nugs grown in organics/friend shot me theses sample nugs and man they'e straight grape pie. literally smell taste grape crust n jelly. Wish it had more ummph!!ness though n high was heavier but taste was there of the pie.


 

Next to c&c (key lime cake fuel)


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Agreed, I grew up and first got introduced to medicating by old heads(my father and friends). Ppl always said I had super unique shit but a seed or two in it occasionally but usually none.all my friends thought it was better than any local nuggs and so chose that instead.
> Finally, years before I was born into the early 2000s thru, we stopped bc of LEO heat and having family. it was ONLY ever skunk as described and nothing but.
> Since then I have NEVER not once experienced anything close and now feel majority of flowerers quite bland. Which is a part of why I ended up with Gps.
> Even my buddies reminisce about it bc I supplied us all. Only ever and always known as, that skunk.... I started calling it old head skunk when differentiating things in stories about fire from the good days.
> ...


Yessir... "I hear that train a comin', comin' round the bend..
You fellars ain't had that skunk strain, since don't know when...

But its sittin' here in ole Kentucky,
Since I don't know when...
Oh lord I can smell her, blowin' in the wind, makes my old eyes water, makes my nose cringe, oh just stick around a little longer... And it will come this spring..

I've got those skunk country blues!!!"


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 23, 2018)

My lemon cleaner smelling copper chem had a very distinct change in smell at day 52.

Now only slightly lemon with a strong helping of menthol. Kind of surprising. Was not expecting menthol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Jelly pie nugs grown in organics/friend shot me theses sample nugs and man they'e straight grape pie. literally smell taste grape crust n jelly. Wish it had more ummph!!ness though n high was heavier but taste was there of the pie.
> 
> View attachment 4077889
> View attachment 4077902
> ...


Holy guacamole... That is love. Can't wait to harvest those gems!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 23, 2018)

I went over to IC just to see what was up with this $mike and JJ and the GPS thread. They will not even let you post anything anymore because it seems $Mike is a complete bitch. Good lord get over the past and live today man. I was pondering ordering *Yellow Cab* from TDS, Delete that idea, or better yet I might breed F2's and hand them out for free or almost free to whoever wants them.
I am almost completely full of all the GPS lines I want. I am now looking to Hazeman's *Nevil's Skunk #1 f3's* and *Durban Poison* and New 420 guys *Rogue One*. I am grabbing a few clones of Rare Dankness' *Ghost-train Moonshine* and BF's *Blue cheese* for some pollen chucking. Once I throw some *Purple Mt Majesty* pollen. I will have seeds this summer for whoever wants them. There will be* Blue Cheese*, RareD's *Ghost-train Moonshine*, *PMM f2's*, *Maverick's, California Cannon's*.I was given two seeds from a friend that is a trimmer. She says they are a* Lemon Sherbert* tested at 26% and both have popped ground.If they are fem's will load them up with seeds too. I am also chucking with a _Strayfox's_ *Wake of the Dragon (dragon soul b-cut) x blueberry temple.* *WoD* has the potential of having the red blood sap. So should have those beans too.
I am pondering popping my *Galactic Animal* from _Bay Exclusive's_ x *Candyland* cross and throwing some pollen with it too.
All in all I am GPS fan and very much look fwd to having fun with Gu's genetics and am looking fwd to riling up $Mike in the future. One way or another


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 23, 2018)

Nice to see some veg pics, here' is my veg corner consisting the remaining 6 cookies n cream on the left, 9 dreamcatchers on the right, 1 Elmer's glue fem in the middle and a bunch of little sinmint #1, orange tasting phenos laying everywhere.
 
Tomahawk. & a second shot @( Raindance) fingers crossed 100%germination again on these, just hope I don' go n fuck these up too.lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Jelly pie nugs grown in organics/friend shot me theses sample nugs and man they'e straight grape pie. literally smell taste grape crust n jelly.






BloomFielder said:


> Wish it had more ummph!!ness though n high was heavier ...


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4077912


When I picked it up, to when I got home.lol fuckn Amos. Spot on but not sure if it was pheno or the way he grew it, homie still hasn' gotten his soil game onpoint and said he was attacked by white flies? Ima give his cut a run next to my two packs of jelly pie next to see if she' worth keeping.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

This is irrelevant... But this is how we do it on a sunny day in the Appalachias.. 

This here kinda cookin'l bring the coons out of the holler and the black bears up the mountain!Guaranteed... Everytime!

 

Mmmm mmm mmmmm! Poor mans steak dinner right there folks... Now if only I woulda headed down I 95 in my Night Rider and picked me up some Jelly Pie toppled with Cackleberry's for dessert then we really would've been in business!


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Holy guacamole... That is love!


"A friend with weed is a friend indeed."
*..Willie nelson??*


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> "A friend with weed is a friend indeed."
> *..Willie nelson??*


That is a song called "Pure Morning" by Placebo. But I am positive ole Nelson uses this quote quite often...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This is irrelevant... But this is how we do it on a sunny day in the Appalachias..
> 
> This here kinda cookin'l bring the coons out of the holler and the black bears up the mountain!Guaranteed... Everytime!
> 
> ...



Update:

I did not find any of the previously listed desserts, but however did find something exotic! Had this stash put back in a jar, been curin' for a good 3 months now... Down to the smallest marble sized nugs, but don't be fooled... This shit WILL put you in your place... Everytime! Can't wait to toke her up after a good long cure... As African sativa need that long patient cure to bring out the best in them. Gonna be a narcotic soul ejecting space trip for sure!!!

  

There is a couple of pieces of Panama Red in there too. Shits gonna get interesting!


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 23, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> When I picked it up, to when I got home.lol fuckn Amos. Spot on but not sure if it was pheno or the way he grew it, homie still hasn' gotten his soil game onpoint and said he was attacked by white flies? Ima give his cut a run next to my two packs of jelly pie next to see if she' worth keeping.


Ohhhhhhhh. I know you know, but I need to know that you know, ya know?

PLEASE be careful bringing a cut that might have a white fly issue into your areas. They are HORRIBLE little bastards. I deal with them every year in numerous perennials. Once you get them, they are nearly impossible to eliminate if they get into multiple plants, and the damage they do is devastating.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Update:
> 
> I did not find any of the previously listed desserts, but however did find something exotic! Had this stash put back in a jar, been curin' for a good 3 months now... Down to the smallest marble sized nugs, but don't be fooled... This shit WILL put you in your place... Everytime! Can't wait to toke her up after a good long cure... As African sativa need that long patient cure to bring out the best in them. Gonna be a narcotic soul ejecting space trip for sure!!!
> 
> ...


Ace seeds?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 23, 2018)

Gunslingers about 12 inches below the hood.ive bent and broke them over as much as I can.shit is pretty much out of my hands at this point.
They are flowering pretty good.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 23, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Jelly pie nugs grown in organics/friend shot me theses sample nugs and man they'e straight grape pie. literally smell taste grape crust n jelly. Wish it had more ummph!!ness though n high was heavier but taste was there of the pie.
> 
> View attachment 4077889
> View attachment 4077902
> ...


The jelly pie looks beautiful. That is the same pheno of C-N-C I got as well. Super tasty!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gunslingers about 12 inches below the hood.ive bent and broke them over as much as I can.shit is pretty much out of my hands at this point.
> They are flowering pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4077981
> ...


Lookin great. Is that a part of a tomato plant I see on the bottom of the first pic?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Ace seeds?


Yessir... I have ran Malawi multiple times from them. Indoor and out. That one you see there was outdoors.

I have ran Golden Tiger, Malawi, Erdpurt, Zamaldelica, Panama, Old Timers Haze and Nepal Jam...

Oh and I ran the Zamal Hashplant a couple of years ago outdoors and it did absolutely amazing man. Potent and huge huge yields and finished relatively early.

Not to throw off GPS thread but I recommend it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 23, 2018)

Is it easy to tell the difference between Raindance and Copper Chem in veg?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 23, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Lookin great. Is that a part of a tomato plant I see on the bottom of the first pic?


Lol yeah.my brother found that plant last year.puts out really nice fruit and was disease and heat tolerant.first tomato plant I ever saw make it through a Florida summer and still putting out tomatoes.i cloned it before the first frost.it has tomatoes on it now.im putting it outside next week.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This is irrelevant... But this is how we do it on a sunny day in the Appalachias..
> 
> This here kinda cookin'l bring the coons out of the holler and the black bears up the mountain!Guaranteed... Everytime!
> 
> ...


wow looks good to me!... thought the below was the poor mans meal? then again that Chum costs more than a can of Spam now i think?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 23, 2018)

Purple badlands
 
Cookies n chem
 
Cookies n chem
 
Lemon fizz x star dawg + purple badlands + cookies n chem


----------



## ray098 (Jan 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gunslingers about 12 inches below the hood.ive bent and broke them over as much as I can.shit is pretty much out of my hands at this point.
> They are flowering pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4077981
> ...


How do they smell


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I went over to IC just to see what was up with this $mike and JJ and the GPS thread. They will not even let you post anything anymore because it seems $Mike is a complete bitch. Good lord get over the past and live today man. I was pondering ordering *Yellow Cab* from TDS, Delete that idea, or better yet I might breed F2's and hand them out for free or almost free to whoever wants them.
> I am almost completely full of all the GPS lines I want. I am now looking to Hazeman's *Nevil's Skunk #1 f3's* and *Durban Poison* and New 420 guys *Rogue One*. I am grabbing a few clones of Rare Dankness' *Ghost-train Moonshine* and BF's *Blue cheese* for some pollen chucking. Once I throw some *Purple Mt Majesty* pollen. I will have seeds this summer for whoever wants them. There will be* Blue Cheese*, RareD's *Ghost-train Moonshine*, *PMM f2's*, *Maverick's, California Cannon's*.I was given two seeds from a friend that is a trimmer. She says they are a* Lemon Sherbert* tested at 26% and both have popped ground.If they are fem's will load them up with seeds too. I am also chucking with a _Strayfox's_ *Wake of the Dragon (dragon soul b-cut) x blueberry temple.* *WoD* has the potential of having the red blood sap. So should have those beans too.
> I am pondering popping my *Galactic Animal* from _Bay Exclusive's_ x *Candyland* cross and throwing some pollen with it too.
> All in all I am GPS fan and very much look fwd to having fun with Gu's genetics and am looking fwd to riling up $Mike in the future. One way or another


This is what I like to hear!

But you won't find anything on IC between $mike and Gu... It was all deleted.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

Scored Dynamite Diesel and OBS today in auction. Thank God that Dynamite was on there... Really been wanting to try it. Got it for $26.00.... Can't beat that shit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 23, 2018)

ray098 said:


> How do they smell


Well they all smell really good.one smells like straight up dog shit.my wife seems to think its gonna be all that.we will see.
I just spent 900 on a 15 cob led setup to put over them this will give me a few more inches


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well they all smell really good.one smells like straight up dog shit.my wife seems to think its gonna be all that.we will see.
> I just spent 900 on a 15 cob led setup to put over them his will give me a few more inches


Dog shit? 
That ain't right...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dog shit?
> That ain't right...


yeah man it has a fuked up unpleasent smell.Its the one all the way in the back right corner.Smells like old dog shit to me maybe wet dog?not sure i know it just doesnt smell good.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dog shit?
> That ain't right...


I used to grow out a strain called "strawberry dog shit". Got those seeds passed to me from a buddy over on IC. They were very stabilized and was exactly what they were supposed to be. Smelled just like strawberry dogshit. Dog Shit is actually a killer strain with great reviews. I learned a lot of folks did not like the straight Dog Shit pheno... If it was rolled into a joint prior to their experience, they loved it. They were surprised to smell and squeeze the buds after they smoked it ... Lol. 

But now the Strawberry Dog Shit "strawberry" pheno, people loved it. I never got not cuts of it but kinda wish I had of. It was that good ole heart thumping bud, made a few people turn white...


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 23, 2018)

ray098 said:


> How do they smell


Good question, since they don't have noses.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 23, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Good question, since they don't have noses.


Lmao.... Oh me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jan 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm going to check all of my seed packs for conflicting flower times.


If it happens too often than it's a clear sign the breeder isn't thoroughly testing new batches before release.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Update:
> 
> I did not find any of the previously listed desserts, but however did find something exotic! Had this stash put back in a jar, been curin' for a good 3 months now... Down to the smallest marble sized nugs, but don't be fooled... This shit WILL put you in your place... Everytime! Can't wait to toke her up after a good long cure... As African sativa need that long patient cure to bring out the best in them. Gonna be a narcotic soul ejecting space trip for sure!!!
> 
> ...


I've got 10 feminized Malawi that I bought through ACE. I hope to pop them soon.
I've heard great things about them and I want to see if I might enjoy their high.
Sensi's Durban and Bodhi's Congolese x G13/88 Hashplant is as close to an African strain as I've been.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> If it happens too often than it's a clear sign the breeder isn't thoroughly testing new batches before release.


I was just chapped because I can't use the gear I bought for my outdoor grow. Not the end of the world, but I felt like I had been swindled. 
I'm over it now and will just use gear from a different breeder for crops that have to finish before Oct. I think you were the one who suggested Vashon Early Bird and that's probably the one I'll run this year. 
Now I don't give a crap about the flower times of greenpoint gear and can't wait to pop those beans indoors.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 23, 2018)

The website is all kinds of fugged up right now.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The website is all kinds of fugged up right now.


It needs help for sure. I recall Gu saying he fired some internet folks. Lots of folks using the site too?
I'm no IT guy, but I love his service and I am impressed so far with the Genetics.
I am on a pheno hunt for Hichock Haze and pig whistle.


----------



## THT (Jan 23, 2018)

I said I would do it, and I did, I have converted my soil sproutlings into a DWC getup - Hope this super rickety rig works! One of the empty slots is going to be filled soon.. as for the final slot.. Something GPS, just haven't decided yet.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

THT said:


> I said I would do it, and I did, I have converted my soil sproutlings into a DWC getup - Hope this super rickety rig works! One of the empty slots is going to be filled soon.. as for the final slot.. Something GPS, just haven't decided yet.


Welcome to the dark side.Once you get past the hurdles and get your systems tuned in your gonna love it even more.
Also if you plan on filling them slots it wont be for long.This greenpoint shit grows huge in DWC.i got roots breaking my net pots and trunks as big as a banjo.That tote gonna get crowded real quick.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

THT said:


> After having a DWC for a few weeks, I can say without a doubt, I am going to convert my whole space over to hyrdo, the level of effort is just so much lower, and I won't have that layer of soil mess on everything in my grow room.


If you need any advice feel free to ask on my profile page.I love to see people succeed especially in DWC.Before long youll be running a bad ass 4 bucket recirculating in that tent.Make that tent look like someones over stuffed fucked up looking trash can on grass cutting day.have shit growing out the roof,sides,bottom


----------



## kds710 (Jan 24, 2018)

@ahlkemist for real deal holyfield skunk mr. duke diamond is the man to see. You might've already known that though. 

Anybody got Sundance Kid going at the moment? That and Dynamite Diesel are on my list for my next GPS purchase and I have a pretty solid idea of what to expect of the dynamite but I have zero sherb experience...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2018)

kds710 said:


> @ahlkemist for real deal holyfield skunk mr. duke diamond is the man to see. You might've already known that though.
> 
> Anybody got Sundance Kid going at the moment? That and Dynamite Diesel are on my list for my next GPS purchase and I have a pretty solid idea of what to expect of the dynamite but I have zero sherb experience...


Five Sundance Kid and three Jelly Pie. Just flipped to 12/12 last week.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 24, 2018)

Do any of you know the ETA for the reverse auctions to start up again? I know he said he fired his web team. 

Gonna try to pick up some humble pie tomorrow if there are any packs left.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 24, 2018)

kds710 said:


> @ahlkemist for real deal holyfield skunk mr. duke diamond is the man to see. You might've already known that though.
> 
> Anybody got Sundance Kid going at the moment? That and Dynamite Diesel are on my list for my next GPS purchase and I have a pretty solid idea of what to expect of the dynamite but I have zero sherb experience...


Sherb has a heavy OG lineage; I’d expect OG and GSC leaning phenos with an occasional Stardawg leaner. Sundance Kid is on my todo list.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This is irrelevant... But this is how we do it on a sunny day in the Appalachias..
> 
> This here kinda cookin'l bring the coons out of the holler and the black bears up the mountain!Guaranteed... Everytime!
> 
> ...


And if you're lucky, maybe some 'Traingle Kush' from the Mrs...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The website is all kinds of fugged up right now.


Yeah, it looks like some database references are messed up. 
Example: Let's say you want to find info on Half and Half. 
Searching for "Half and Half" doesn't return anything. 
It is a high CBD strain and the beans are feminized, but the "CBD" and "Femnizded" tags both return nothing. 

TIP: If you want to find a strain and it doesn't show up in the usual places, go to "Sitemap" in the "Quick Links" section, then find the strain under "Products".


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Got my order of Full Moon fever, Golden Nugget, Boomtown and Pig Whistle.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Do any of you know the ETA for the reverse auctions to start up again? I know he said he fired his web team.
> 
> Gonna try to pick up some humble pie tomorrow if there are any packs left.


auctions are running just not much in there just dynamite and OBS


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 24, 2018)

The Deputy, pheno 1. End of week 8. This pheno stayed much shorter and more compact than the other 2 Deputies I have, which stretched like crazy. More sweet smells coming from this one, like Fruity Pebbles cereal.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy, pheno 1. End of week 8. This pheno stayed much shorter and more compact than the other 2 Deputies I have, which stretched like crazy. More sweet smells coming from this one, like Fruity Pebbles cereal. View attachment 4078441 View attachment 4078442


Did the other pheno's stretch during flower or did they show this trait in veg?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Did the other pheno's stretch during flower or did they show this trait in veg?


Even during the veg, they were tall and stretchy, longer node spacing, etc. But after flip the stretch on the taller two was 2-3x, vs the shorter which stretched maybe 1-2x.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah man it has a fuked up unpleasent smell.Its the one all the way in the back right corner.Smells like old dog shit to me maybe wet dog?not sure i know it just doesnt smell good.


Sounds like you may be smelling that funk that Stardawg bestows onto most of the Greenpoint strains to some degree.
The pack of Gunslinger, that I grew, had it pretty heavy. 
I do believe that it's the Chemdawg D shining through the cross.
Just wait, the shitty smell draws stoners to her like fly's on shit.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> ...I do believe that it's the Chemdawg D...


Chemdog not chemdawg, never chemdawg


----------



## Werp (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Chemdog not chemdawg, never chemdawg


I think it was a typo.....


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Nope, it's a misinformed problem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Nope, it's a misinformed problem.





Werp said:


> I think it was a typo.....


Fucking autocorrect! My phone must have a TD virus.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Haha

It goes a little deeper then that though. Chemdog found seeds in dogbud. Named them after himself, chemdog, chem 91, chems sis.

There's a guy in Massachussets that calls himself chemdawg and is blatantly stealing chemdogs story.

Jj adding dawg to his creations didn't make it any easier. Haha

Chemdog not chemdawg


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Haha
> 
> It goes a little deeper then that though. Chemdog found seeds in dogbud. Named them after himself, chemdog, chem 91, chems sis.
> 
> ...


Fuck me, I thought the dude in Mass was the one and only Chemdog.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Fuck me, I thought the dude in Mass was the one and only Chemdog.


The dude in Mass is the one and only King Dog.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Haha
> 
> It goes a little deeper then that though. Chemdog found seeds in dogbud. Named them after himself, chemdog, chem 91, chems sis.
> 
> ...


Local legend around here.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

The real one!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Chemdog_glass on Instagram is the real guy. He blows glass now. Doesn't even grow any longer.

Pbud_mike on Instagram sold chemdog dogbud at a dead show. Chemdog found seeds in that ounce that became chemdog and the others.

Mass_dawg on Instagram is fucking lier.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Pbud_mike on Instagram sold chemdog dogbud at a dead show. Chemdog found seeds in that ounce that became chemdog and the others.


So the cat only had the one o z ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Haha
> 
> It goes a little deeper then that though. Chemdog found seeds in dogbud. Named them after himself, chemdog, chem 91, chems sis.
> 
> ...


https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The real one!
> View attachment 4078522


Did he hook up JJ with genetics? TDS seems wound up to tight. I have seen him go postal on a few breeders publicly.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Jj used all the chems in his breedings. His creations were named dawg to put his own nyc slant on it. He used chemdog to create star dawg. There was no dawg before jj.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So the cat only had the one o z ?


He paid $500 back in 91 for that ounce...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Did he hook up JJ with genetics? TDS seems wound up to tight. I have seen him go postal on a few breeders publicly.


Skunk VA on the Potcast said there was a big crew (Chem family) in New York and Mass that would grow it. JJ was one of them, I suppose.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

Fuck JJ and mike.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/


Excellent read


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Fuck JJ and mike.


Go ahead, I prefer women!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> He paid $500 back in 91 for that ounce...


That's the only part of the read [ @Chunky Stool ] that's hard to believe. No one at Dead shows had $50 on them, much less $500.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's the only part of the read [ @Chunky Stool ] that's hard to believe. No one at Dead shows had $50 on them, much less $500.


I knew a trustifarian or 2 that would pay $500 to have such elite buds.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Excellent read


I would be curious to know which towns in Western Mass, since that's where I am.

Makes me wonder if I partied with these guys back in the days


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Moral of the story. It all started with some herm seeds... Haha


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Excellent read


Another good one is the 92 Ocala Florida OG kush thread.like 80 pages but worth the rwad


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Moral of the story. It all started with some herm seeds... Haha


like I been saying.people clowning fems all the time but all the best shit came from flower rooms that had the best girls going Kate Jenner and making babies.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I knew a trustifarian or 2 that would pay $500 to have such elite buds.


Crusty trusties.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> like I been saying.people clowning fems all the time but all the best shit came from flower rooms that had the best girls going Kate Jenner and making babies.


Quoted for truth


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 24, 2018)

I have a love for the OG's.hard to grow some of them can be pain in ass but I love there structure and smells.all that rare dankness OG shit and Gu's OG crosses are my favs.cant wait to run barn burner.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The dude in Mass is the one and only King Dog.


Posts like this one of yours are why we need a thumbs-down reaction.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> auctions are running just not much in there just dynamite and OBS


Thanks man, I checked it early this morning on a mobile device and it didn’t see anything.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> like I been saying.people clowning fems all the time but all the best shit came from flower rooms that had the best girls going Kate Jenner and making babies.


All the best shit came from people renaming other people's shit. If you look at it Chem is really dogbud. Seeds found in dogbud was grew out and they renamed it Chem. They hate Gu's guts but Gu kept it a bean and gave JJ his props on the stardawg male. You know how easy it could've been for Gu to make up a name for that male but he didn't!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 24, 2018)

I don't like none of them clowns in the Chem fam. They some cocky mofos that think they shit don't stink and they run the weed world. Chem is good weed but it's not the best shit around. Everybody have good weed and strains.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't like none of them clowns in the Chem fam. They some cocky mofos that think they shit don't stink and they run the weed world. Chem is good weed but it's not the best shit around. Everybody have good weed and strains.


well, Chemdogs is the best shit around, other than that, you got my love.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Go ahead, I prefer women!


but not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 24, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> well, Chemogs is the best shit around, other than that, you got my love.


You must be talking about pitbulls and not weed!!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't like none of them clowns in the Chem fam. They some cocky mofos that think they shit don't stink and they run the weed world. Chem is good weed but it's not the best shit around. Everybody have good weed and strains.


You cracked me up on IC. I was LMFAO every time you and $mike went back and forth.
You would think growers would be more chill and appreciative of their genetics used as building blocks for future strains.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> You must be talking about pitbulls and not weed!!


I don't like Chemogs.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 24, 2018)

nobody owns the cannabis genome, yet


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 24, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I don't like Chemogs.


run with it my man, I dont typo often lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> but not that there's anything wrong with that.


I'm not here to judge. 
Diversity keeps things interesting.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 24, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> You cracked me up on IC. I was LMFAO every time you and $mike went back and forth.
> You would think growers would be more chill and appreciative of their genetics used as building blocks for future strains.


$mike is a helper that JJ let off the chain every Blue moon. Nobody own strains. Once the customers buy them it’s theirs. I’ll respect them enough not to self their crosses and sell the same thing but other then that it’s fair game.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not here to judge.
> Diversity keeps things interesting.


Me either but I heard that Mike was a better lay than JJ.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 24, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Me either but I heard that Mike was a better lay than JJ.


So that's why I-95 is so good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm always looking for stellar female plants but it looks like the real money is in the males.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So that's why I-95 is so good.


I bet $Mike literally shit his pants when he heard about Night Rider.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet $Mike literally shit his pants when he heard about Night Rider.


Yeah and he is really gonna love my new grow journal over on IC mag. Cause I am running and gonna photo bomb the shit out of my Night Riders... Haha... I already been arguing with those assholes on i95 top dawg thread.

Wait till I pull a good i95 leaning male out and start chuckin' some pollen. I am expecting tons of haters.. Lol


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2018)

We're all workin' off Gu's “Wild West Series”. Oh the irony! What did we expect?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2018)

Bam. Got my Copper chem #10 x RHS. Exotic genetics Trilogy (4 regs) for freebies from a cat on Strainly. Will pop and grow these next to the Pig Whistle this summer.


----------



## genuity (Jan 24, 2018)

Got my Texas butter....

....I know this is going to be a win


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Got my Texas butter....
> 
> ....I know this is going to be a win


Just got Bandit Breath myself, got a good feeling about this one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's the only part of the read [ @Chunky Stool ] that's hard to believe. No one at Dead shows had $50 on them, much less $500.


Plenty of people had cash at those shows. Especially the cats running around with sheets of "felix" and shrooms....and unique bud no one else had. 
Those days may be foggy but I remember rolling home plenty of times with empty pockets and feeling like I had a second skin from the grime of partying for 3 days straight. Whether a Dead show or Bike week, I couldn't imagine going with any less than a grand.
Don't let those hippys fool ya


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just got Bandit Breath myself, got a good feeling about this one.


I'm having trouble finding a female. I just threw down the last four beans and said a prayer to the cannabis gods. 
I did keep one stout stinky male though. Not sure what I'm going to do with him yet but I liked his structure and the way he reeked.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Posts like this one of yours are why we need a thumbs-down reaction.


You might not like the guy, but he'll retire as a first ballot hall of famer, and referred to as the best QB in history. Not even close. But I like the idea of the thumbs down button just the same.



Tangerine_ said:


> I'm having trouble finding a female.


Plenty of Fish is free, but if you're not getting bites, try re-wording your profile being as insincere as possible. Works like a charm.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Plenty of Fish is free, but if you're not getting bites, try re-wording your profile being as insincere as possible. Works like a charm.


LOL. I had to read that 3 times before I got the reference.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm having trouble finding a female. I just threw down the last four beans and said a prayer to the cannabis gods.
> I did keep one stout stinky male though. Not sure what I'm going to do with him yet but I liked his structure and the way he reeked.


I’ve had really good luck with GPS beans so far. I hope my luck continues.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 24, 2018)

Slow vegging some lucky 7
 

100% above ground on orange blossom special and snake oil


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2018)

I hope they enjoy my grow journal over on icmag haha...

I have an equal balance of love for both places, although I tend to lean towards RIU just a bit heavier. Especially lately.

When TDS fan boys get word of my journal and signature, they're likely gonna hate me just as much as I love spreading my passion for GPS around...

I personally have not seen the first Green Point Seeds logo posted anywhere on the entire site, surprisingly.. But guess what fellas..? I'm spreading the word and gonna get it out there. Everyone and their mother n brother n sister will know the legend and fame of GPS...... Especially Night Rider 



Gotta love my signature! <3


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Thats awesome....more cart swipers invited to the party.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Slow vegging some lucky 7
> View attachment 4078767
> 
> 100% above ground on orange blossom special and snake oil
> View attachment 4078765


Yes. Snake Oil... Been dying to see someone run that one. I really really wish I would have but ill save it for a later date and enjoy your show for the time being. I have wayyyy to many Chemmy Diesel OG type funk running atm.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Thats awesome....more cart swipers invited to the party.


LOL I was just thinking the exact same thing. We need to.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL I was just thinking the exact same thing. We need to.....
> View attachment 4079025


I like gu to succeed as much as anyone else but when he has these black Friday sales and 420 sales we will know who to thank for every swinging dick on IC swiping our carts.we already have to compete with IG and everyone else.
I still think gu should give the dedicated fans on this forum a special code to let us in on these drops an hr early.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 25, 2018)

I think Gu~s business is doing brilliantly. The CS is top notch and you cant beat the prices. 
But I guess we'll all just have to be quick with our trigger fingers.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I like gu to succeed as much as anyone else but when he has these black Friday sales and 420 sales we will know who to thank for every swinging dick on IC swiping our carts.we already have to compete with IG and everyone else.
> I still think gu should give the dedicated fans on this forum a special code to let us in on these drops an hr early.


Man you still haven’t learned how to beat the crowd? Next time a sale comes around I’ll give you the secret!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man you still haven’t learned how to beat the crowd? Next time a sale comes around I’ll give you the secret!!!


I had my heart set on dirty sister.i would have traded everything in my cart for 1 pack of that shit.i still have nightmares about that day I lost her


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

Timing is everything. 
Gotta know when to walk away. 
I tried to get half & half for $37 and someone always beat me to it, so I eventually gave up. 
Then one morning it was just sitting there at reserve ($27) and I grabbed it. 
The same thing happened with Boom Town. I logged in one morning and there it was, just sitting at reserve!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I had my heart set on dirty sister.i would have traded everything in my cart for 1 pack of that shit.i still have nightmares about that day I lost her


What’s Dirty sister


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s Dirty sister


$75 a half hour.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> $75 a half hour.


Long as she have a nice donk I’m all for it


----------



## Deeproot (Jan 25, 2018)

Good googily moogily, why did shipping jump up to almost 9 bucks??


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 25, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s Dirty sister


I believe it's gg4 x deadhead og


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I hope they enjoy my grow journal over on icmag haha...
> 
> I have an equal balance of love for both places, although I tend to lean towards RIU just a bit heavier. Especially lately.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your Greenpoint crusade over in the land of the infadels.
Something tells me that you will soon be spending a lot more time at RIU.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 25, 2018)

Any way to tell Raindance and Copper Chem apart in veg?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 25, 2018)

Deeproot said:


> Good googily moogily, why did shipping jump up to almost 9 bucks??


Yesterday, I believe. With GPS unwilling to combine shipping, some of you are looking at a hefty increase. I've never been more glad to be broke.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Something tells me that you will soon be spending a lot more time at RIU.


Please don't say things like that. This thread is a big enough minefield as it is.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 25, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Any way to tell Raindance and Copper Chem apart in veg?


Raindance is tighter here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Yesterday, I believe. With GPS unwilling to combine shipping, some of you are looking at a hefty increase. I've never been more glad to be broke.


I saw it too, but deleted my post because I didn't want to rock the boat & get everyone pissed off. 
But something definitely happened.
A 50% increase is hard to ignore...


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 25, 2018)

_used to be fun when growing weed was the job....... now it feels like delivering boxes to the post office is._


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

Customer behavior can be manipulated with price more than many people realize.
GU may simply be trying to discourage customers from buying one pack at a time.
When auctions were running at full speed, most of my purchases where single packs because I had to pull the trigger before someone snatched it out of my cart.
Snooze you lose" definitely applies in reverse auctions.
The best deal is when you load your cart in advance before pulling the trigger in the auction. Then you can apply your nuggets or coupon code before adding an auction item to your cart.
Trust me. I'm very detailed oriented -- especially when it comes to my money...


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 25, 2018)

Has anyone else’s CannaVenture orders been stuck in pre-shipment? Already sent email. Just wondering.


----------



## mrfreshy (Jan 25, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Any way to tell Raindance and Copper Chem apart in veg?


One should have a marker that's says "copper" or something like that in the dirt near it. And the other "raindance or Rd".


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 25, 2018)

I've been paying 9 bucks all along,being outside the usa.I don't care he deserves every penny he charges for his crazy sales aren't beat or matched by anyone.I can tell you for a fact his international shipping is by far the cheapest of anyone.A well known US seed bank would charge me 40US  yeah right..i just smh and move on.I've only been purchasing beans from GPS for over a year nowGu~ is the best and i highly respect him.He cares


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Has anyone else’s CannaVenture orders been stuck in pre-shipment? Already sent email. Just wondering.


yes


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 25, 2018)

if it was me selling seeds I'd advertise them as shipped for free.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

Is Greenpoint done selling FEM or CannaVenture for good?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I guess fwiw gu and crew deserve to get paid for packaging up an order and all that. But I also think you should be able to combine shipping for multiple purchases, isn't it easier to put 10 items in one box for one customer as opposed to 1 item in 1 box for 10 customers?


Oh, they'll combine your orders in one shipment.. you'll just get charged separate shipping for each order.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 25, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> if it was me selling seeds I'd advertise them as shipped for free.


Yea and you’ll stop that within a week or you wouldn’t be shipping out on time. You know how aggravating it would be going to the post office to ship out one pack of seeds? Most customers just buy one pack just one!!!


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 25, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea and you’ll stop that within a week or you wouldn’t be shipping out on time. You know how aggravating it would be going to the post office to ship out one pack of seeds? Most customers just buy one pack just one!!!


yeah, if you didnt figure those costs into the price in the first place, you're right.
post office picks up packages for free this century,
his web should be linked to a shipping label/postage printing
and an automated pick up schedule.
shame if the pony express is not being used to its potential 
in all of today's shipping practices.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> yeah, if you didnt figure those costs into the price in the first place, you're right.


Good point, but you'd have to have a minimum purchase amount with all the cheap and free nuggets packs that go out.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 25, 2018)

Sorry about the extra shipping charges they will go back down after April 1st when the new Gold Nugget system is set in place.
All sorts of new features as small as rewards for logging in once a day. To as big as offering Gold Status Tiers and free products. I've got some really cool/Big plans I'm working on getting right.
This also means the nuggets will devalue, but the Gold Tier status earning level is what you currently have if you have an account. So enjoy the test run!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

$9 first class shipping is a shure fire way to discourage multiple pack purchases through auction. I get multiple packs through auction so I have to pay for each items shipping charge seperately -even though they will ultimately be shipped together when I paid for each one. ...ok, whatever. To think someone would find it acceptable to pay almost $9 on 3 or 4 seed packs to be shipped together is kinda dumb and I dont think I'll be buying anymore beans if this is what is to be expected.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good point, but you'd have to have a minimum purchase amount with all the cheap and free nuggets packs that go out.


if I was selling with _cheap and free nuggets_ along with free shipping.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 25, 2018)

Three full time salaried employees and me (getting in the way). It's all thanks to you guys and gals!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Good luck with your Greenpoint crusade over in the land of the infadels.
> Something tells me that you will soon be spending a lot more time at RIU.


You might possibly be correct on that. So far so good. Lol


----------



## rikdabrick (Jan 25, 2018)

Dang, you guys are a really hard crowd to please a lot of you, haha! Why don't you just say you want Gu~ to literally give you everything for free and ship them for free. Stop dancing around the bush, jeeeze.

I have 38 packs currently from Greenpoint (was 41 before this round) and the most I've paid for a pack was $54 for Copper Chem, then $43 for something else and everything else has been under $40 per pack with auctions and sales and I've got several for under $20 with the cheapest being $12 for pack. And of course I've got several freebie packs with Gold Nuggets. If retail plus shipping is too expensive for you then just be patient. Gu~ has the best sales around. Or go somewhere else and get cheaper seeds. They're out there if you're on a budget. Will they be as good as Gu~'s stuff? Maybe, maybe not. But the guy has to make a living so if you feel like his sales and auctions and Gold Nuggets aren't a good enough deal with the shipping price then shop around, don't just hang around here bitching that you're not getting it all for free. 

Just out of curiosity, by a show of "Ayes" how many socialist millennials do we have in this thread?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2018)

Well... On my side of opinion on this whole shipping ordeal, it has not set off any red flags for me yet. I am still pleased with doing business with him even with the increase in shipping costs, he still has the best deals around especially for the quality of his genetics and seed.

However I don't plan on doing much more ordering until after my harvest and at that time it honestly won't matter at all to me as my profits will over ride and exceed the issue. But by time I harvest, its gonna be nearing close to April when Gu stated the shipping would decrease again.

There are a couple strains that he has that I need in order to complete my entire collection of his offerings, which I will grab soon enough. And then there is the situation when a new release may present itself and the testers if I make the qualification for the drop... But I just brush it off, and walk away just as pleased as before ...


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 25, 2018)

My main point is that it discourages multiple purchases from the auction. Anyone who knows how the auctions work, knows you aint hitting everything you want all in one swoop....unless you are a Google noob paying retail price (it happens...seen it myself lol). Who is going to want to spend $36 to have 4 packs of seeds mailed to them in the same first class package? Thats more than international rates is all I'm saying and seems counter intuitive to promoting multiple pack purchases. Just for the record, Im 15 packs in since Black Friday and paid seperate shipping for almost every pack.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 25, 2018)

@Gu~ WILL THERE BE MORE CITRUS FARMER AND CVS GEAR COMING SOON?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 25, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I don't like none of them clowns in the Chem fam. They some cocky mofos that think they shit don't stink and they run the weed world. Chem is good weed but it's not the best shit around. Everybody have good weed and strains.


Well having blazed out with ChemDog at nug n jugs back in 08 I will say he is anything but cocky. He was a very cool guy. Now if you are talking the NY crew, you are probably right. I never met any of them


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Another good one is the 92 Ocala Florida OG kush thread.like 80 pages but worth the rwad


Where can one find this thread to read through?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 25, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well having blazed out with ChemDog at nug n jugs back in 08 I will say he is anything but cocky. He was a very cool guy. Now if you are talking the NY crew, you are probably right. I never met any of them


Well thats not totally true..I did talk with $mike at that party but that was before he work with TPD. He left with a tray of mine and Outkast clones. Chem D, Chemdog, Giesel, MSS, ECSD and a bunch more.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

G


Spondylo Grow said:


> Where can one find this thread to read through?


Google " the history of og kush" it' on another forum like 55 pages long with the guys that actually was involved coming in around page 30 to clear things up.thread has it all man.worth the read.i love growing kush anything so I enjoyed the read.i remember when it was called krippy back in the 90s when I smoked alot of weed.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> G
> 
> Google " the history of og kush" it' on another forum like 55 pages long with the guys that actually was involved coming in around page 30 to clear things up.thread has it all man.worth the read.i love growing kush anything so I enjoyed the read.i remember when it was called krippy back in the 90s when I smoked alot of weed.


i lived in south fla winter 97.first $50 1/8 i ever bought.crypt/krypt/kripp(?) same you think? it was the best i had ever smoked at the time.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> G
> 
> Google " the history of og kush" it' on another forum like 55 pages long with the guys that actually was involved coming in around page 30 to clear things up.thread has it all man.worth the read.i love growing kush anything so I enjoyed the read.i remember when it was called krippy back in the 90s when I smoked alot of weed.


Thanks man, I definitely will. I remember the same, living in the sunshine state all throughout the 90s. Krippy, Gainesville Green, etc. Back then I thought it to be just generic terms people threw on anything that was good and green. I stumbled on a short thread yesterday, pertaining to the Gainesville Green, or Micanopy Moonbeam they were calling it. Brings back some memories, that is for sure.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thanks man, I definitely will. I remember the same, living in the sunshine state all throughout the 90s. Krippy, Gainesville Green, etc. Back then I thought it to be just generic terms people threw on anything that was good and green. I stumbled on a short thread yesterday, pertaining to the Gainesville Green, or Micanopy Moonbeam they were calling it. Brings back some memories, that is for sure.


small,wicked compact,really flavorful,tasty buds.had a lot of fun playing disc golf at Tradewinds Park toking on that.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> small,wicked compact,really flavorful,tasty buds.had a lot of fun playing disc golf at Tradewinds Park toking on that.


Ha, I was just next door in year 2000, living in Pompano. Traveled Sample Rd daily. $50 an 1/8 sounds about right, lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i lived in south fla winter 97.first $50 1/8 i ever bought.crypt/krypt/kripp(?) same you think? it was the best i had ever smoked at the time.


Yeah probably.the cut was going around all over Ocala and gainesville.mostly outdoor than cause people were growing indoor with florescents and old ass street light get ups.
I remember the first time I ever saw an indoor grow I was 17 working at a shithole shop in Daytona and the owner had 4 of the krippy he got off some biker gang in the back in a closet.i remember all the t8 bulbs on the walls. thought it was the coolest shit I ever saw and was hooked from that day on


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ha, I was just next door in year 2000, living in Pompano. Traveled Sample Rd daily. $50 an 1/8 sounds about right, lol.


Lol pompano.i spent alot of time around lake worth and Deerfield back than.spent some time in Tampa to.alot of crazy ass women in st Pete Tampa area.rough crowd over that away around Hillsborough.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Best weed I ever smoked was at a motley crue concert when I was 15.dude and his two wives sitting next to me had it.shit fucked me up for like 3 hrs.i would give both my nuts to get a hold of that cut.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Ha, I was just next door in year 2000, living in Pompano. Traveled Sample Rd daily. $50 an 1/8 sounds about right, lol.


Sample rd.that is funny,forgot all about that road.we lived right off from it,in Coconut Creek.My brother worked out of Pompano installing hurricane shutters on windows.got a quarter off this dude we knew one night(cat was a real winner,in his thirties and lived with his mom who he hated)as we were getting ready to leave 2 or 3 unmarked pulled up and shuffled us all back inside.we for sure thought we were getting arrested.nope,dude we got the bag from Baker Acted his own 70 something year old mom for 48 hr surveillance.cops took her to the ground hard in just her moo moo.she was an awful human but it was still really disturbing.wild west down there.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol pompano.i spent alot of time around lake worth and Deerfield back than.spent some time in Tampa to.alot of crazy ass women in st Pete Tampa area.rough crowd over that away around Hillsborough.


Yeah, I was only down there for about a year, or a little more. I was young though so it was a lot of fun, lol. Crazy ass women are everywhere man, but especially St Pete/ Tampa. I prefer the rural, north end of the state, these days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> if I was selling with _cheap and free nuggets_ along with free shipping.


Finding the right price point isn't easy. You don't want to gouge your customers because it opens the door for competitors. But you don't want to leave money on the table either.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah probably.the cut was going around all over Ocala and gainesville.mostly outdoor than cause people were growing indoor with florescents and old ass street light get ups.
> I remember the first time I ever saw an indoor grow I was 17 working at a shithole shop in Daytona and the owner had 4 of the krippy he got off some biker gang in the back in a closet.i remember all the t8 bulbs on the walls. thought it was the coolest shit I ever saw and was hooked from that day on


What shop? I used to work at the go kart track on the Board walk.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 25, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> One should have a marker that's says "copper" or something like that in the dirt near it. And the other "raindance or Rd".


I don't see any markers.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 25, 2018)

Okay I've adjusted the shipping back down. Greenpoint Gazette email going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> What shop? I used to work at the go kart track on the Board walk.


It was in Ormond called hammer tattoo company.It was a shit shack.that was like 25 years ago.They passed laws down there now you cant have a shop in the city and some other crap.I worked with some real sketchy characters back than.X cons and rif raf.The industry has cleaned up alot.When chiropractors and soccer moms started getting ink the industry gravitated towards the main stream.Bikers would get tattoos by there designated artist and so on.Now Bike week the bikers collect coffee cups and t shirts.I moved out there to the panhandle 12 years ago and never looked back.I love it on the gulf coast.I own a charter boat so the fishing is way better on the gulf,and the shops here are more business like and not as dirty.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 25, 2018)

Would I rather scoop a bunch of cheap packs via auction + $9 shipping or multiple packs at full price paying shipping once? Even free shipping the total is more expensive, right?

Hmmmm.....


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Would I rather scoop a bunch of cheap packs via auction + $9 shipping or multiple packs at full price paying shipping once? Even free shipping the total is more expensive, right?
> 
> Hmmmm.....


Its six of one, half dozen of the other.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 25, 2018)

..


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Copper Chem 1 day 53


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Copper Chem 2 day 53


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 25, 2018)

Copper Chem 3 day 53


----------



## tatonka (Jan 25, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 2 day 53
> View attachment 4079338
> 
> View attachment 4079339


I love the airpots, they can grow some trees


----------



## typoerror (Jan 25, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Its six of one, half dozen of the other.


2 regular priced packs = $215.54

Reverse auction reserve price = $37.77 + $5.65 shipped. But let's deal with the $9 shipping. $37.77 + 9 = $46.77

You can get 4 packs for less then regular price of 2 packs. 

Oh, you didn't notice the reserve price went up? There's something else for y'all to bitch about while ole Gu~ Shkreli does his best uncle scrooge impression...


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 25, 2018)

Finally… Tomahawk has arrived ladies and gentlemen! Greenpoint Seeds now offers the best Gorilla Glue hybrid on the market making the flavor and potency of GG4 available worldwide. Chemdog lovers will rejoice over these seeds. Tomahawk is a cross of Josey Wales’ Gorilla Glue #4 and Greenpoint Seed’s own Stardawg male. Gorilla Glue #4 is a three-way cross of Sour Dub, Chemdog’s Sister, and Chocolate Diesel. She has a reputation for a nearly-white sheen of resin on her sour chocolate flowers. Gorilla Glue has become popular among commercial growers due to her outstanding bag appeal and impressive yields. Connoisseurs are pleasantly surprised with the smoke of GG4 as well. It is potent enough to satisfy and certainly has an intriguing way of stimulating the olfactory senses. It smells and tastes like sour diesel fumes and chocolate!
While we have smoked stronger flowers, GG4 tests well at labs with consistently high THC percentages, sometimes reaching over 30%.
The Stardawg male will undoubtedly bring out the more Chemdog-dominant aromas in this cross, and many growers report these ladies overpowering all the other aromas in the garden. Expect sour, caustic, chemical-cleaner aromas and skunky, funky, diesel and fuel-oriented plants as well. Most of all Tomahawk seedlings are sure to bring the flavor and pack a punch!
Phenotypes vary heavily in this cross, as is typical with GG4 hybrids. Furthermore, this makes Tomahawk particularly exciting for phenotype hunters, and growers looking for a unique plant that isn’t in anyone else’s garden. If you appreciate everything that Sour Chem genetics have to offer but want something new or unique, the Tomahawk is a perfect choice. Interested in Tomahawk? Don’t forget to check out Cookies N Chem

*Tomahawk genetic makeup*
Gorilla Glue #4 – 50%
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Affy – 03%

Grow Credits: sackmastaflex (2017)
Photo Credits: @anthony.louis.lorenz (2017)​*QUANTITY* 
10 Seeds

*SEED SEX *
Regular Seeds (Male & Female)

*PREMIUM COLLECTORS PACK *
Crush-proof containers and tamper proof heat-sealed pouches ensure your genetics are 100% genuine and secure for their long journey.

*CANNABIS TYPE *
Mostly Indica

*FLOWERING LENGTH *
70-80 Days

*FINISHING HEIGHT *
Short-Medium

*RECOMMENDED GROWING AREA *
Indoor or Outdoor

*LINEAGE* 
Gorilla Glue #4, Male: Stardawg (2011)



TOMAHAWK - Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Eagle scout.not to bad considering they grew into the lights cause they stretched to 5 feet.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 25, 2018)

Auction is going


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 2 regular priced packs = $215.54
> 
> Reverse auction reserve price = $37.77 + $5.65 shipped. But let's deal with the $9 shipping. $37.77 + 9 = $46.77
> 
> ...


You ain't seen me bitching! lol. I've had great deals with GPS, never paid list.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Finally… Tomahawk has arrived ladies and gentlemen! Greenpoint Seeds now offers the best Gorilla Glue hybrid on the market making the flavor and potency of GG4 available worldwide. Chemdog lovers will rejoice over these seeds. Tomahawk is a cross of Josey Wales’ Gorilla Glue #4 and Greenpoint Seed’s own Stardawg male. Gorilla Glue #4 is a three-way cross of Sour Dub, Chemdog’s Sister, and Chocolate Diesel. She has a reputation for a nearly-white sheen of resin on her sour chocolate flowers. Gorilla Glue has become popular among commercial growers due to her outstanding bag appeal and impressive yields. Connoisseurs are pleasantly surprised with the smoke of GG4 as well. It is potent enough to satisfy and certainly has an intriguing way of stimulating the olfactory senses. It smells and tastes like sour diesel fumes and chocolate!
> While we have smoked stronger flowers, GG4 tests well at labs with consistently high THC percentages, sometimes reaching over 30%.
> The Stardawg male will undoubtedly bring out the more Chemdog-dominant aromas in this cross, and many growers report these ladies overpowering all the other aromas in the garden. Expect sour, caustic, chemical-cleaner aromas and skunky, funky, diesel and fuel-oriented plants as well. Most of all Tomahawk seedlings are sure to bring the flavor and pack a punch!
> Phenotypes vary heavily in this cross, as is typical with GG4 hybrids. Furthermore, this makes Tomahawk particularly exciting for phenotype hunters, and growers looking for a unique plant that isn’t in anyone else’s garden. If you appreciate everything that Sour Chem genetics have to offer but want something new or unique, the Tomahawk is a perfect choice. Interested in Tomahawk? Don’t forget to check out Cookies N Chem
> ...


Bob Zmuda posted a tomahawk pic about 200 pages back that i thought was pretty impressive.I like Andys pic to but Bobs was stellar.I still have 2 packs of that i havnt ran.I popped 2 of them but both were male.


----------



## greywind (Jan 25, 2018)

So did the Golden Nuggets program get reset @Gu~? I didn't have much left in rewards, but my account is asking me to sign up and not showing my previous balance...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2018)

greywind said:


> So did the Golden Nuggets program get reset @Gu~? I didn't have much left in rewards, but my account is asking me to sign up and not showing my previous balance...


Just redeemed all mine on a pack of copper chem w/ no problems. If you haven't done so, sign out, then sign back in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2018)

Reserve price went up 37% 
Glad I started my collection in November! 

Three packs are sitting at reserve right now and I'm not interested.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

How many reviews like this have you seen? 
_"I just bought 'blueberry dogshit' and can't wait to try it!" 
5 out of 5 _
*Don't be a fucking moron and post reviews on strains you haven't grown! * 

That is all.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many reviews like this have you seen?
> _"I just bought 'blueberry dogshit' and can't wait to try it!"
> 5 out of 5 _
> *Don't be a fucking moron and post reviews on strains you haven't grown! *
> ...


Or... "This is a indica and I don't like indica's.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 26, 2018)

Guys im finally buying bubble bags for extract and simplicity of, and I've done research but without actually using anything all I really see is bs 7 set 5gal for cheap cheap That prob fall apart and expensive like over a Bill for a 3 set. 
Can anyone help me that has experience. Sorry it's in on this thread but I ONLY am on this none else. Kinda a fam thing I guess... Still catching up here got a few more pages to go, if anyone tried to help me get my pictures up for us...

Thanks y'all


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Guys im finally buying bubble bags for extract and simplicity of, and I've done research but without actually using anything all I really see is bs 7 set 5gal for cheap cheap That prob fall apart and expensive like over a Bill for a 3 set.
> Can anyone help me that has experience. Sorry it's in on this thread but I ONLY am on this none else. Kinda a fam thing I guess... Still catching up here got a few more pages to go, if anyone tried to help me get my pictures up for us...
> 
> Thanks y'all


yeah,i bought those cheap bags and it didnt work out so well.two bags out of 7 i think were worth using.i'd go for the more expensive bags and do it right if i were going to do it all over again.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You finished Jelly Pie? Nice!
> So I use to use my digital camera and upload to the forum by buying one of those SD adaptors that you put your micro SD, from your phone, into.
> Snap your pictures and then put the card back in your phone and post.
> I eventually bought a new phone that takes way better pictures than my digital camera.


Yes!! I have finished jelly pie. I actually got my pack in that very first initial release... Before it sat out of stock, teasing. I actually tossed 12 bog sour strawberry and 10 blue kush after finding my 2 jelly. . I really did...

As far as posting, thank you @Bakersfield for trying to help. I graduated visual and broad casting technologies, it's not so much how to post physically bc I am aware of that, it's stripping the sub data that lays in the frame work of it. THAT is the problem friends  

If I can do that, I'll pull my camera and old offline phone and post. We still have eradication and a tri county task force pissed off they can't fix the dope epidemic and take it out on us.... 
Not paranoid but realistic.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 26, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> yeah,i bought those cheap bags and it didnt work out so well.two bags out of 7 i think were worth using.i'd go for the more expensive bags and do it right if i were going to do it all over again.


That's about the only thing I was thinking. Maybe boldtbags???

I know it's tough on the fabric and quality is huge. id honestly be looking around the line of 100 or so for 5G 3 set. I think lol...


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey brother, I am in a commonwealth illegal state, same as you. You in Ky as well? I also done the exact same sentence as you, 85% of my two years was served flat "Fedarali Time", I know how it feels to step into these forums with that kind of history always nagging at your anxiety. That 2 years was not my first rodeo, I had a time or two before that as well but nothing to bad.
> 
> I use my phone as well to upload photos. I wish I had a nice camera as well, but honestly I find it much simpler to upload from the phone rather than camera. Some phone cameras are actually amazing, even with macro zooms. I have a Galaxy S7 and my woman has an I phone 8. Both of our phones take much better photos than a lot of the cameras on the market. Even on the macro is pretty damn amazing. I can look at trichs and they show up well on my galaxy, as well as spider mites (which unfortunately I didn't wanna see but that problem is long gone now... took care of that)...
> 
> ...


No report yet as shes curing,
Was true half pack. 3 male 2 female.
I'm beyond excited for that durban myself.

As far as location and prison. I'll sum it up with EXACTLY why risk it when you already done it!? Does it take a moron or what. Considering it took 5 points and 2 strikes in that case alone over a god damn qp, if I get even a misdemeanor that rools over into a felony point I'm 3 strikes I'm a lifer at 30?? I think not. Over pot gtfo.... So a little careful ? you bet your hairy ass!

If I missed anything I'm sorry I'm running out the door... Try to catch up with you guys tonight I been like steady 2 weeks behind.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> That's about the only thing I was thinking. Maybe boldtbags???
> 
> I know it's tough on the fabric and quality is huge. id honestly be looking around the line of 100 or so for 5G 3 set. I think lol...


yeah,id go with namebrand.the cheap ones i bought were rugged enough,i just think the micron sizes were off.product was slipping through to the next bags and i wasnt collecting much until the last couple bags


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> That's about the only thing I was thinking. Maybe boldtbags???
> 
> I know it's tough on the fabric and quality is huge. id honestly be looking around the line of 100 or so for 5G 3 set. I think lol...


Love my boldt bags. Would buy again. 2 years and still in good shape.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> No report yet as shes curing,
> Was true half pack. 3 male 2 female.
> I'm beyond excited for that durban myself.
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah you need to let us legal state guys take care of the pictures, absolutely no reason to risk freedom for s few pictures.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Love my boldt bags. Would buy again. 2 years and still in good shape.


i just looked those up.they look really nice.10% off sale the whole site until the end of the month too.


----------



## predd (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol pompano.i spent alot of time around lake worth and Deerfield back than.spent some time in Tampa to.alot of crazy ass women in st Pete Tampa area.rough crowd over that away around Hillsborough.


Ft


Chunky Stool said:


> How many reviews like this have you seen?
> _"I just bought 'blueberry dogshit' and can't wait to try it!"
> 5 out of 5 _
> *Don't be a fucking moron and post reviews on strains you haven't grown! *
> ...


You used to get nuggets for reviews...I'm assuming that's why there was a lot of that.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 26, 2018)

I saw one that was like _" oh man I cant wait till these are back in stock" _ wtf shameless nugget heist


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

I've been wondering when someone would touch on the "reviews".
90% refer to customer service and shipping time...not the actual plant or its performance.
Its a bit skewed to see a strain with 4.5 stars with reviews that have nothing to do with genetics.

Just my worthless two cents

But on a more positive note;
TNT and Knight Rider are getting wet as type this. I'm going to do 5 of each

Compliments of Gu
 
BTW, those paper are fantastic. I've been using these in place of my RAW cones.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been wondering when someone would touch on the "reviews".
> 90% refer to customer service and shipping time...not the actual plant or its performance.
> Its a bit skewed to see a strain with 4.5 stars with reviews that have nothing to do with genetics.
> 
> ...


Yep. 
Most of the reviews are fluff.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 26, 2018)

Well shipping is back down!!! Reserve back up too $ 37.77 and cash payment discount down to 5% Thank you to the compainers!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Well shipping is back down!!! Reserve back up too $ 37.77 and cash payment discount down to 5% Thank you to the compainers!!!


What are you talking about? 
How did "compainers" make prices go up?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 26, 2018)

I am seeing a 40% off sale right now through this weekend, using code ICEICEBABY. No complaints here.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 26, 2018)

Yup new sale is running,i'll never complain or whine..best seedbank and owner bar none.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

I think gu should stop trying to please everyone,nd run that shit like a back ally deal..


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2018)

Just happy to be here.


----------



## higher self (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many reviews like this have you seen?
> _"I just bought 'blueberry dogshit' and can't wait to try it!"
> 5 out of 5 _
> *Don't be a fucking moron and post reviews on strains you haven't grown! *
> ...


Its almost like this thread now where you hear more about the business & who bought what than the plants & grow reports. Im jus saying tho lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

This thread needs more bud porn.
Night RiderBodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum leaning phenotype.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

@LubdaNugs Can ya give us some info on the terps and smoke. That Bodega looks inviting


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @LubdaNugs Can ya give us some info on the terps and smoke. That Bodega looks inviting


The Bubblegum leaning pheno has a sweet bazooka joe scent to it. It’s my favorite jar to put my nose in. The smoke is sweet and smooth. The high is s nice happy mellow indica leaning stone. If is not too sedative, but I’m definitely not getting a lot done. Great Saturday morning bud.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

More porn.
Clearwater KushBodega Bubblegum, stardawg leaning phenotype.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

1 of 4 South beach sherb


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> 1 of 4 South beach sherb
> View attachment 4079508


Have you grown it out yet, or is this your first run? I so wanted that strain.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> 1 of 4 South beach sherb
> View attachment 4079508


Looking good! 
Spinosad will get rid of the thrips.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Have you grown it out yet, or is this your first run? I so wanted that strain.


Yeah ran a pack befor,nice plants,good smells,good high..not grown good by me at all,but they still put out,that's why I'm treating them right this time..

I will definitely keep them happy this time,and get more pics of them also.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 2 regular priced packs = $215.54
> 
> Reverse auction reserve price = $37.77 + $5.65 shipped. But let's deal with the $9 shipping. $37.77 + 9 = $46.77
> 
> ...


You think anyone here is paying retail on a pack of seeds?? 

Your missing the point that anyone who BUYS FROM THE AUCTION has to pay seperate shipping on every pack bought. This has nothing to do with dummies who pay retail and toss 4 packs into their cart at once to save on shipping.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> This thread needs more bud porn.
> Night RiderView attachment 4079501Bodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum leaning phenotype.View attachment 4079502


Do you have a cat?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Yup new sale is running,i'll *never* complain or whine..best seedbank and owner bar none.


Never? 
Are you saying you wouldn't complain if prices doubled? Tripled?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> I think gu should stop trying to please everyone,nd run that shit like a back ally deal..


I think people should stop using this thread to kiss GUs ass...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have a cat?


Dog, we put her down in October, she keeps making her presence known.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dog, we put her down in October, she keeps making her presence known.


Sorry bro. 
That's never fun...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

No worries, she had a nice long life.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

When my plants are flowering, I don't go near them without using a lint roller first. (2 dogs, 3 cats)


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2018)

60% of Night Rider =$22.67!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You think anyone here is paying retail on a pack of seeds??
> 
> Your missing the point that anyone who BUYS FROM THE AUCTION has to pay seperate shipping on every pack bought. This has nothing to do with dummies who pay retail and toss 4 packs into their cart at once to save on shipping.


You are missing the point that even if you buy a bunch of different auctions and pay shipping for each one you're still getting an amazing fucking deal.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 60% of Night Rider =$22.67!


Did you use nuggets?
I'm thinking about picking up a pack of Pioneer Kush but can only get the price down to $27 out the door.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Are y'all really that broke that $5 makes a difference in your life?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Can y'all imagine how horrible life would be if Gu~ decided to just get rid of the reverse auctions altogether?

Still worth the price of admission.

But Gu~, don't you think about doing that! Haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Are y'all really that broke that $5 makes a difference in your life?


Every little bit helps. 
Groceries, fuel, clothing, SEEDS, etc -- I try not to overpay for anything.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> You are missing the point that even if you buy a bunch of different auctions and pay shipping for each one you're still getting an amazing fucking deal.


Why penalize for multiple purchases though was my point. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Every little bit helps.
> Groceries, fuel, clothing, SEEDS, etc -- I try not to overpay for anything.


Some folks just have more money than smarts.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Even at local $100 an ounce prices I make more them I could at a 9-5. Without worrying about how to stretch $5...


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Why penalize for multiple purchases though was my point.
> 
> Some folks just have more money than smarts.


You're not being penalized. That's where your thinking is completely wrong. Look at it as if you're basically stealing from the man at those ridiculous prices and you feel much better about it.. Haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Why penalize for multiple purchases though was my point.
> 
> Some folks just have more money than smarts.


That's why lottery winners end up broke. 
Once a sucker, always a sucker...


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's why lottery winners end up broke.
> Once a sucker, always a sucker...


That's because people who don't have money don't know what to do with money once they get a bunch of money..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> You're not being penalized. That's where your thinking is completely wrong. Look at it as if you're basically stealing from the man at those ridiculous prices and you feel much better about it.. Haha


** ASS KISS ALERT **


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> That's because people who don't have money don't know what to do with money once they get a bunch of money..


No, it's because they are fucking stupid. 

You can hire someone to manage your money.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> ** ASS KISS ALERT **



I prefer sucking his dick


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

One of the South beach sherb from last run..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I prefer sucking his dick


That explains a lot. 

Thanks for your honesty.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No, it's because they are fucking stupid.
> 
> You can hire someone to manage your money.


That would be someone that knows what to do with their money. You can be smart and not have money. Money doesn't equal smarts.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4079550
> One of the South beach sherb from last run..


Nice, looks like she packs on the weight nicely.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> That would be someone that knows what to do with their money. You can be smart and not have money. Money doesn't equal smarts.


How many truly intelligent people do you know who are broke? 
Skilled and/or educated people rarely end up destitute.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

I know more dumbasses with money, honestly.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> You're not being penalized. That's where your thinking is completely wrong. Look at it as if you're basically stealing from the man at those ridiculous prices and you feel much better about it.. Haha


I still feel dirty,and rounding to the nearest dollar.... yessssss.

$12 bucks for Texas butter...


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

People bitching about price = people who are worried about stacking up their vault, haven't grown anything out.

People more then happy to pay full price but happy to get any little bit off = people who have actually grown gps gear.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, looks like she packs on the weight nicely.


That one was,had to that looked like the 92og & one was all sherb...
All put out mass nugs,1 had lower balls,all had this outstanding peach smell,cure just made it louder.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> That one was,had to that looked like the 92og & one was all sherb...
> All put out mass nugs,1 had lower balls,all had this outstanding peach smell,cure just made it louder.


Sounds tasty, both of the Clearwater I grew out had a wonderful limey, fruity pebbles, spicey scent with a touch of death in the background.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 26, 2018)

For the record, it is the USPS that is fucking up the shipping. My most recent order flew the package back to Colorado today instead of delivering it to my house.
I tracked it and it was here in my hometown yesterday and in Colorado today.
Unbelievable. But I'm not bummed because I don't need them today.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many reviews like this have you seen?
> _"I just bought 'blueberry dogshit' and can't wait to try it!"
> 5 out of 5 _
> *Don't be a fucking moron and post reviews on strains you haven't grown! *
> ...


It would be nice if @Gu~ would delete all the bullshit on the reviews and maybe post guidelines/rules to leave a review that is useful. Reviews like "This should be fire, or it arrived quickly " helps no one and makes looking at reviews now a total waste of time, unless you're looking for reviews of the USPS .


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yeah yeah you need to let us legal state guys take care of the pictures, absolutely no reason to risk freedom for s few pictures.


I don't disagree, but I do have a question to all: does anyone actually know of a case where pictures on the internet actually led to a weed grow bust? I haven't heard of one, but would prefer the first time wasn't in the first person.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> For the record, it is the USPS that is fucking up the shipping. My most recent order flew the package back to Colorado today instead of delivering it to my house.
> I tracked it and it was here in my hometown yesterday and in Colorado today.
> Unbelievable. But I'm not bummed because I don't need them today.


Mine basically did the same thing a couple of weeks ago. Does not make any sense whatsoever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can hire someone to manage your money.


Yeah, that always works out.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> For the record, it is the USPS that is fucking up the shipping. My most recent order flew the package back to Colorado today instead of delivering it to my house.
> I tracked it and it was here in my hometown yesterday and in Colorado today.
> Unbelievable. But I'm not bummed because I don't need them today.


Same here. Cruised right past me here in the Midwest to the East coast...then back lol. Again, no fault of GPS.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2018)

Mail and package deliveries are done by algorithms of algorithms understood only by Artificial Intelligence!


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have a cat?


I would have guessed cat too, given his avatar.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 26, 2018)

"You did not order Priority"


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4079576


I picture this android saying something along the lines of, "People bitching about price = people who are worried about stacking up their vault, haven't grown anything out. People more then happy to pay full price but happy to get any little bit off = people who have actually grown gps gear."


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't disagree, but I do have a question to all: does anyone actually know of a case where pictures on the internet actually led to a weed grow bust? I haven't heard of one, but would prefer the first time wasn't in the first person.


No I have never heard of it happening. But I had read somewhere on IC one time that people were getting location tags from photos, from people that were running large grows. Supposedly sophisticated thieves. They would locate the grow and steal the crop. Now how much truth this holds, I am unsure. But I can definitely see it being possible. 

Maybe for me its not so much worrying about being busted, as it is my natural instinct of feeling that I have to be on the DL and use paranoia as a tool for saftey. Being born into and raised in an outlaw state really does do these things to your mind, always puts you on high alert. I have seen seen some huge busts take place near and around me and till this day they are still placing up wireless cameras on peoples guerilla plots. A friend of mine that lives in the neighboring county got raided last month, his discovery papers were haunting as it plainly stated the probable cause for search was due to aerial surveillance (drones) capturing illegal activity going on at his home. They knew where he hid his stash, inside of a couple decoy cinder block piers beneath the building and had leads on others by capturing license plate numbers on the backs of vehicles. Pretty fucked up if you ask me. And this is happening often here in the bluegrass state. However, he was dealing more than just a little weed.

Point is, I wouldn't worry about posting a few photos of a small grow. But if you are running along the lines of a commercial crop, I personally would not recommend uploading the evidence. You never know what could happen and would likely feel better if you didn't.

It was at least a couple of years before I ever posted a photo of one ssingle plant. But then I got in the hang of it and now I don't mind posting several (definitely over the felony limit) and I have been fine for the past 5 years.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Cookies n chem is beyond fire. Multiple keepers in a pack. Well worth the full price I paid for 2 packs.


----------



## led2076 (Jan 26, 2018)

usually catch this show on Saturday mourning, but glad I got to see This Friday's special episode.

Now just wait until Next Friday. (in smokies voice)

ha ha ha


----------



## tatonka (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Cookies n chem is beyond fire. Multiple keepers in a pack. Well worth the full price I paid for 2 packs.
> 
> View attachment 4079578


That's more like it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> People bitching about price = people who are worried about stacking up their vault, haven't grown anything out.
> 
> People more then happy to pay full price but happy to get any little bit off = people who have actually grown gps gear.


You are just full of assumptions, aren't you?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> For the record, it is the USPS that is fucking up the shipping. My most recent order flew the package back to Colorado today instead of delivering it to my house.
> I tracked it and it was here in my hometown yesterday and in Colorado today.
> Unbelievable. But I'm not bummed because I don't need them today.


One of my orders shipped on the 12th and is still in limbo. 
Average delivery time is usually 3-4 days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, that always works out.
> View attachment 4079568


Gotta go with a reputable company like Schwab, Fidelity, etc. 
"Guido the money guy" may be cheaper, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Cookies n chem is beyond fire. Multiple keepers in a pack. Well worth the full price I paid for 2 packs.


I've been running Gu's gear since he started, Cookies N Chem is one of the stronger IMHO


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> No I have never heard of it happening. But I had read somewhere on IC one time that people were getting location tags from photos, from people that were running large grows. Supposedly sophisticated thieves. They would locate the grow and steal the crop. Now how much truth this holds, I am unsure. But I can definitely see it being possible.
> 
> Maybe for me its not so much worrying about being busted, as it is my natural instinct of feeling that I have to be on the DL and use paranoia as a tool for saftey. Being born into and raised in an outlaw state really does do these things to your mind, always puts you on high alert. I have seen seen some huge busts take place near and around me and till this day they are still placing up wireless cameras on peoples guerilla plots. A friend of mine that lives in the neighboring county got raided last month, his discovery papers were haunting as it plainly stated the probable cause for search was due to aerial surveillance (drones) capturing illegal activity going on at his home. They knew where he hid his stash, inside of a couple decoy cinder block piers beneath the building and had leads on others by capturing license plate numbers on the backs of vehicles. Pretty fucked up if you ask me. And this is happening often here in the bluegrass state. However, he was dealing more than just a little weed.
> 
> ...


If I ran a large illegal grow op, I wouldn't post at all on RIU.
It's MUCH more hazardous in states that do not allow marijuana at all -- like Utah.
It's also wise to never sell ounces, because it's a felony to possess 20+ grams of a schedule 1 controlled substance. (They treat it like meth)
If one of your customers bought an ounce and got caught with it (felony), the police would definitely try to cut a deal for info about the source.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I ran a large illegal grow op, I wouldn't post at all on RIU.
> It's MUCH more hazardous in states that do not allow marijuana at all -- like Utah.
> It's also wise to never sell ounces, because it's a felony to possess 20+ grams of a schedule 1 controlled substance. (They treat it like meth)
> If one of your customers bought an ounce and got caught with it (felony), the police would definitely try to cut a deal for info about the source.


In many red states, LEO is not concerned with small growers at all. These guys barely have time to follow-up on break-ins, never mind chase down a 4 light grower that pays his taxes and has no criminal record. You need to take a break from the keyboard and go outside.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2018)

Starting to look like green point reviews up in this place.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> In many red states, LEO is not concerned with small growers at all. These guys barely have time to follow-up on break-ins, never mind chase down a 4 light grower that pays his taxes and has no criminal record. You need to take a break from the keyboard and go outside.


More assumptions. 
Maybe you should pay more attention to what's going on around you.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I ran a large illegal grow op, I wouldn't post at all on RIU.
> It's MUCH more hazardous in states that do not allow marijuana at all -- like Utah.
> It's also wise to never sell ounces, because it's a felony to possess 20+ grams of a schedule 1 controlled substance. (They treat it like meth)
> If one of your customers bought an ounce and got caught with it (felony), the police would definitely try to cut a deal for info about the source.


My grows are illegal regardless wether they are small or large. I run rather large guerilla grows but I am particular with my photos during that time. I sure won't be throwing up over 99 plants at one given time, even if I have over 600.

If they are gonna come take me, I will go down with pride. I've been there before, but this is my one true love besides the wife and kids.... Oh, and the dog... I love him sometimes.

This year I am going bigger than ever focusing directly on large plants only. Starting my outdoor crop seeds in less than 2 weeks so I am definitely going to have some trees this year.

I'm looking more on the 2 lb a plant side of things with lower plant numbers this year compared to the previous 3 years where I have grown anywhere from 300 to 600 plus plants, all averaging around 8 oz per plant.

Before I got carried away with numbers I done much better doing larger plants, 3 to 4 plants per plot finishing around 8 to 12 foot tall and structured wide and heavy, bushy trees handing me around a pound and a half each.

I don't water my plants in the bush and still get superb results, as long as the area is chosen correctly and the ground is amended right, its easy to pull over a lb per plant, in Kentucky it is anyway... We have lots of rain here usually that does more than enough for the plants. I still tend to them though, once per week and give feeding every now and then but where I grow, there is no hauling water not even on ATVs because the land is flat out inaccessible by vehicle or atv.

I have a new area this year to grow. One of the most secluded areas I know of around here and there is never any hunters or ginseng diggers in this particular place either. I have scoped it out for the last couple of years and have had numerous trail cams documenting surveillance on it as well. I watch it like a hawk and have finally pulled the trigger. Reason I haven't grabbed it sooner is because I needed to gather all of the possible intel I possibly could on the location cause I'm going to turn the area into my main production grounds so I needed to be absolutely positive that it was nearly completely untouched by man. Don't get me wrong, I know there is the possibility of a passer by but highly unlikely.

The area is an ex farm land that has started growing up and had been logged off around 5 years ago, parts of it anyway and some has been untouched and has this beautiful ancient feel to it... Very nice place to grow and has some of the most fertile soil I have ever seen in my entire life. There are streams, springs and creeks of fresh water from untouched ancient caves all over the place on this spot. I even know and visit one cave there often where there are actually 2 huge large mounds of guano that looks as if it has never been touched. I plan on using that as well... I know the correct way to take the safety precautions for wild guano and have the hazmat suit and respirators, everything I need.

This is going to be an interesting year for sure. And hardly any amendments will be needed to grow here. Other than the basic food and microbe supply, the soil is incredibly fertile.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think people should stop using this thread to kiss GUs ass...


Let's start an official GU ass kissing thread. Who wants to go first?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> More assumptions.
> Maybe you should pay more attention to what's going on around you.


I am. Social winds have changed and society has decided cannabis is fine. Grow up.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 26, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I am. Social winds have changed and society has decided cannabis is fine. Grow up.


You don't get out much, do you.............


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Since I pooped up the thread, here's some potpourri...

I thought this little snake oil was going to die off. It's proving me wrong.
 
Tombstone, Sundance Kid and Purple Badlands
 
Lucky 7
 
A tent full of purple badlands. 
 
Lemon fizz x star dawg, purple badlands and cookies n chem
 
Lemon fizz x star dawg
   
Purple badlands


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Cookies n chem
  
Lemon fizz x star dawg & cookies n chem


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> In many red states, LEO is not concerned with small growers at all. These guys barely have time to follow-up on break-ins, never mind chase down a 4 light grower that pays his taxes and has no criminal record. You need to take a break from the keyboard and go outside.


They may not be actively searching for them, but if they get a lead from a snitch who is trying to save their own ass they're not going to ignore it. That's free money and property they get to steal from that small-time grower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> You don't get out much, do you.............


You don't think much, do you.....?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

OH YEAH.... speaking of Lucky 7, what happened to it? It appears to have disappeared from the site.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I am. Social winds have changed and society has decided cannabis is fine. Grow up.


Holy shit! 
Change your name to "Mr. Assumption". 

You have proven that you are impulsive and immature. 
But I'm the one who needs to grow up?

You're funny...


----------



## tatonka (Jan 26, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> OH YEAH.... speaking of Lucky 7, what happened to it? It appears to have disappeared from the site.


I hear it's going to be returning


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 26, 2018)

Where can i find my nugget points or whatever they are called. ? Im just boarding the greenpoint train so please bare with me. Thanks. 

Pos phone, I'm about to smash this F'n thing. Grrrrr


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

LOL... you know you're high when you try to click "like" on an image, instead of the post itself.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Where can i find my nugget points or whatever they are called. ? Im just boarding the greenpoint


Bottom left of the screen in a green box... you can't miss it.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 26, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Bottom left of the screen in a green box... you can't miss it.



Thank you sir, ,, got it.

How often are these reverse auctions ? Are they just random , or ?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Thank you sir, ,, got it.
> 
> How often are these reverse auctions ? Are they just random , or ?


They are random. Usually through mid morning to midnight.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 26, 2018)

My apologies in advance. Sorry guys/galz , but I guess I will take the title as cart snatcher for now.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> My apologies in advance. Sorry guys/galz , but I guess I will take the title as cart snatcher for now.


Lol go ahead... I am a veteran cart snatcher. Retired, until new drops come into the spotlight. Then I believe you will have a little competition on your hands ...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't disagree, but I do have a question to all: does anyone actually know of a case where pictures on the internet actually led to a weed grow bust? I haven't heard of one, but would prefer the first time wasn't in the first person.


No but I do know LouGrew said in a thread on IC that when he was busted they tried to use internet pics but judge didn't let them.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> I still feel dirty,and rounding to the nearest dollar.... yessssss.
> 
> $12 bucks for Texas butter...


I hear that when he was loading 10 packs at a time the other week I scored 4 packs of evergreen for under 20 dollars at auction with nuggets


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

Completely off topic but I couldn' resist lol
2 more to go after this ones done.going over top of my gunslingers.250 watts a rail x 3 rails


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I ran a large illegal grow op, I wouldn't post at all on RIU.
> It's MUCH more hazardous in states that do not allow marijuana at all -- like Utah.
> It's also wise to never sell ounces, because it's a felony to possess 20+ grams of a schedule 1 controlled substance. (They treat it like meth)
> If one of your customers bought an ounce and got caught with it (felony), the police would definitely try to cut a deal for info about the source.



This guy is totally wrong lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> No but I do know LouGrew said in a thread on IC that when he was busted they tried to use internet pics but judge didn't let them.


IC has excellent security.


----------



## hybridcheef (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Completely off topic but I couldn' resist lol
> 2 more to go after this ones done.going over top of my gunslingers.250 watts a rail x 3 rails
> 
> View attachment 4079734



what kind of driver are you using to run each bar? how many amps and what not.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 26, 2018)

Hickok Haze @ 48 days. Small time grower and crappy pictures but it suits it's purpose for myself and Pops. Pops is my father in law and he is suffering from stage 4 colon cancer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> This guy is totally wrong lol.


LOL 
Please tell everyone exactly how I'm wrong. 
(This is your moment to impress us with your keen intellect.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

28 years old.
105 posts.
21 likes.
Psst... your ignorance is showing.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta go with a reputable company like Schwab, Fidelity, etc.
> "Guido the money guy" may be cheaper, but you get what you pay for...


Yeah who wants to pay someone to look after your money? I certainly don't. That' even more of waste, considering banks, government, taxes and then your going to pay someone to manage your money and potentially loose it.... crazy idea to me.... unless you got so much it really doesn't matter... millions...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Yeah who wants to pay someone to look after your money? I certainly don't. That' even more of waste, considering banks, government, taxes and then your going to pay someone to manage your money and potentially loose it.... crazy idea to me.... unless you got so much it really doesn't matter... millions...


Are we still talking about lottery winners who are clueless about managing money?
Just checking...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2018)

I am saying unless you have lots of money the idea of paying someone to manage your money is a waste. That's all.. whether you win the lottry or not. Bitching over 5 bucks is also a waste.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

hybridcheef said:


> what kind of driver are you using to run each bar? how many amps and what not.


240 1400 per 5 cobs.im maxed out on each bar.50 watts per Cobb ,5 cobs per bar 3 bars total over a 4x5 for 750 watts total.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4079745
> 
> View attachment 4079746
> 
> Hickok Haze @ 48 days. Small time grower and crappy pictures but it's suits its purpose for myself and Pops. Pops is my father in law and he is suffering from stage 4 colon cancer.


Looks just like my hickock.no trichs and kinda just there.be glad to get mine the fuck out my garden


----------



## 907guy (Jan 26, 2018)

Which of the strains that are on sale stand out the most to those that have grown/tried them?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I am saying unless you have lots of money the idea of paying someone to manage your money is a waste. That's all.. whether you win the lottry or not. Bitching over 5 bucks is also a waste.


A waste of what? Money? 
How much do you really know about investments? Is it your job? I'm guessing not. 
As far as complaining about 5 bucks, let me help with a simple example:
I've a dozen packs, so $5 suddenly becomes $60. 
It's called math. 
You should check it out.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A waste of what? Money?
> How much do you really know about investments? Is it your job? I'm guessing not.
> As far as complaining about 5 bucks, let me help with a simple example:
> I've a dozen packs, so $5 suddenly becomes $60.
> ...


Is that Core?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I ran a large illegal grow op, I wouldn't post at all on RIU.
> It's MUCH more hazardous in states that do not allow marijuana at all -- like Utah.
> It's also wise to never sell ounces, because it's a felony to possess 20+ grams of a schedule 1 controlled substance. (They treat it like meth)
> If one of your customers bought an ounce and got caught with it (felony), the police would definitely try to cut a deal for info about the source.


Possession of up to 1 lb in Utah is only a misdemeanor with a jail term of up to 1 year for first offense. Sale of any amount is however a felony in Utah.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Looks just like my hickock.no trichs and kinda just there.be glad to get mine the fuck out my garden


She's not a frost monster but I wouldn't say that she has no trichs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> As far as complaining about 5 bucks, let me help with a simple example:
> I've a dozen packs, so $5 suddenly becomes $60.
> It's called math.
> You should check it out.


Hard times, I guess.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Possession of up to 1 lb in Utah is only a misdemeanor with a jail term of up to 1 year for first offense. Sale of any amount is however a felony in Utah.


Got a source? That's not how it was when I lived there. But it has been a couple of decades. 
They had ZERO tolerance for cannabis in the 90s. Gateway drug, reefer madness, etc...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Looks just like my hickock.no trichs and kinda just there.be glad to get mine the fuck out my garden


I'm looking forward to your smoke report.



needsomebeans said:


> She's not a frost monster but I wouldn't say that she has no trichs.


Have you smoked any, or is this the first one?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hard times, I guess.


Far from it actually. 
The value of my home has increased 250K in 2 years. 

But 5 bucks is 5 bucks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got a source? That's not how it was when I lived there. But it has been a couple of decades.
> They had ZERO tolerance for cannabis in the 90s. Gateway drug, reefer madness, etc...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Far from it actually.
> The value of my home has increased 250K in 2 years.
> 
> But 5 bucks is 5 bucks.


That's great...unless you're carrying over half in mortgage. If not, you should lighten up the purse, unclench the butt and live a little, amigo.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 26, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4079761


Damn Jail time for misdemeanor 6 months for under 1OZ.thats crazy..um don't take this the wrong way if you live there, but Utah blows


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's great...unless you're carrying over half in mortgage. If not, you should lighten up the purse, unclench the butt and live a little, amigo.


Meh, I'm having fun. 
The weather here totally sucks so I play on the computer. 
At 52 years of age, I've already been through my debauchery phase. (It took a while to pay it off.)
What do you do for fun? 

I'm semi-claustrophobic, so traveling the world isn't really my thing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What do you do for fun?


Make quality buds, and keep a steady quality high. There's more, but I forgot. Oh, yeah, post interesting and relevant memes. Go to the McDonalds drive thru and order a Whopper is always fun - not to them, but they don't have that quality high. When I want to go nuts, I order items that _are not_ on the dollar menu. I follow OJ's search for the real killer, though there's not many updates lately.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A waste of what? Money?
> How much do you really know about investments? Is it your job? I'm guessing not.
> As far as complaining about 5 bucks, let me help with a simple example:
> I've a dozen packs, so $5 suddenly becomes $60.
> ...


Remind me what you were saying earlier about assumptions?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Make quality buds, and keep a steady quality high. There's more, but I forgot. Oh, yeah, post interesting and relevant memes. Go to the McDonalds drive thru and order a Whopper is always fun - not to them, but they don't have that quality high. When I want to go nuts, I order items that _are not_ on the dollar menu. I follow OJ's search for the real killer, though there's not many updates lately.
> 
> View attachment 4079787


From what I hear, the real killer likes golf.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Remind me what you were saying earlier about assumptions?


Which part did you not understand?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2018)

The part about how you can be so daft.

We can do this all day but I am done. Bitch all you want about how you have to spendan extra 5 bucks. It no skin off my ass.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> From what I hear, the real killer likes golf.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 26, 2018)

i'll always snatch a pack 5-10 bucks above reserve.hell yes.great deal already and i've always had luck getting it that way.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 26, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i'll always snatch a pack 5-10 bucks above reserve.hell yes.great deal already and i've always had luck getting it that way.


So it's YOU!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Wait...Lucky 7 is Lucky Charms x Stardawg? I must have it! 

And @typoerror, everything looks amazing but that Lemon Fizz is incredible. Have you smoked any of this one yet? I don't have LF but I definitely want it now.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> She's not a frost monster but I wouldn't say that she has no trichs.


If mine didn' have pointy serated finger leaves and pistols you would think it was poison ivy..maybe shell come around


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If mine didn' have pointy serated finger leaves and pistols you would think it was poison ivy..maybe shell come around


Damn that was funny. Watch out you will get the itchy scratchy.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Is that a honey dipped cigar or a blunt that old Bill is smoking?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's great...unless you're carrying over half in mortgage. If not, you should lighten up the purse, unclench the butt and live a little, amigo.


May I recommend a bottle of one of the following, or something similar?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Is that a honey dipped cigar or a blunt that old Bill is smoking?


Oh, it's honey-dipped alright.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Good article on scarcity marketing:
https://www.entrepreneurs-journey.com/11170/scarcity-marketing/ 
--- 
_"Scarcity refers to any *limitation placed on a product or service with the goal of increasing sales through pressure placed on the consumer*. The fear of missing out causes people to make the decision to buy. The limitation can be a time based deadline or a limited quantity, often mixed with some kind of perceived benefit for acting quickly, like a reduced price, a bonus item, or an increase in status (you got in, where others missed out)."
_


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

Fuck to the yeah...them gunslinger not gonna know how to act


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good article on scarcity marketing:
> https://www.entrepreneurs-journey.com/11170/scarcity-marketing/
> ---
> _"Scarcity refers to any *limitation placed on a product or service with the goal of increasing sales through pressure placed on the consumer*. The fear of missing out causes people to make the decision to buy. The limitation can be a time based deadline or a limited quantity, often mixed with some kind of perceived benefit for acting quickly, like a reduced price, a bonus item, or an increase in status (you got in, where others missed out)."_


I think this can apply to just about anything you stick a "limited edition" title on. Marketing at its finest


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think this can apply to just about anything you stick a "limited edition" title on. Marketing at its finest


Casinos are the real masters.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4079745
> 
> View attachment 4079746
> 
> Hickok Haze @ 48 days. Small time grower and crappy pictures but it suits it's purpose for myself and Pops. Pops is my father in law and he is suffering from stage 4 colon cancer.


That's a good looking lady.
Nice hybrid, leans a bit to the Sativa side, I'd say..
I bet you have another 4 weeks left.

BTW, Sativas don't have to be covered in resin fluff in order to ring your bell.

I can hardly wait to see how she turns out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> She's not a frost monster but I wouldn't say that she has no trichs.


I think she looks great brother..

Some of the best bud, especially landrace, I have smoked did not have an abundance of trichomes.

However, some of the worse mediocre buzz inducing bud I have smoked was buds that were caked in trichomes.

In other words, its not exactly just about the trichs. Its the balance of cannabinoids that gives the complexity of the effects.

Don't get me wrong, in most cases more trichs equals better quality, but most definitely not always...

You will just have to find out when she is finished.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Fuck to the yeah...them gunslinger not gonna know how to act
> View attachment 4079853


Very nice job on the build. I run 2 of the 250W quantum boards. Very happy with the switch to LED.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Very nice job on the build. I run 2 of the 250W quantum boards. Very happy with the switch to LED.


Man I'll be able to double my grow spaces with this switch.these are for my 24 bucket setups.gonna pheno hunt double packs 3 at a time and start making fems.put gu out of business lol.just kidding.i am gonna run double packs though in 3 dif 8 x 16 rooms in dwc.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's a good looking lady.
> Nice hybrid, leans a bit to the Sativa side, I'd say..
> I bet you have another 4 weeks left.
> 
> ...


That is absolutely correct.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @typoerror, everything looks amazing but that Lemon Fizz is incredible. Have you smoked any of this one yet? I don't have LF but I definitely want it now.


I have ran it a few times. She's petty much a carbon copy of the lemon fizz mom with the powerful high of star dawg. Smoking flower, she's lemon flavor with a haze back end. In concentrate, she's all lemon. I've given it to a few people and they threw out their lemon g.

One of my patients favors this strain as it brings her blood pressure down to normal with one toke, cutting down her need of prescription drugs. I'll be keeping this cut around for a long time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

Yep. I'm sold. I don't have anything going that is super lemony other than the few BDG crosses I've run but the lemon from those is more of a lemon Pledge cleaner smell. From the the JC2 in the LBL I'm guessing.
And I love the idea anything that'll regulate and bring down a BP without the use of pharmaceuticals.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 26, 2018)

If you're in Colorado, I can give you my cut but lemon fizz x star dawg has been discontinued.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> If you're in Colorado, I can give you my cut but lemon fizz x star dawg has been discontinued.


That's a very kind and generous offer but I'm on the east coast. Hopefully Gu will bring it back sometime in the future.
Until then, the search continues....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 26, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's a good looking lady.
> Nice hybrid, leans a bit to the Sativa side, I'd say..
> I bet you have another 4 weeks left.
> 
> ...


Yeah I never said it wouldn' be potent just not very photogenic.in my experience plants that have more trichs tend to lean more to the potent side.after all it's the trichs that store the thc.not the green shit that makes up the plant.but still yeah the plant could be good as all get out but mines ugly as shit and not even worthy of a pic.
Also not saying his plant is fucked up or nothing.
To each there own.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I had my heart set on dirty sister.i would have traded everything in my cart for 1 pack of that shit.i still have nightmares about that day I lost her


Yo...... I sent you a link to a site that had them in stock cause I felt bad after reading your sob story before about losing them. You never even hit the guy up!? If you really wanted them you woulda got them, no?

Smh


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Yo...... I sent you a link to a site that had them in stock cause I felt bad after reading your sob story before about losing them. You never even hit the guy up!? If you really wanted them you woulda got them, no?
> 
> Smh


They wouldn't ship to unfriendly states.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

These cobs are off the chain.bigger footprint and bright as fuck.gunnslingers lit up pretty good.


----------



## 907guy (Jan 27, 2018)

Chose *Pioneer Kush, Chinook Haze & Blizzard Bush*, any one have any pictures/reviews of these ones?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

907guy said:


> Chose *Pioneer Kush, Chinook Haze & Blizzard Bush*, any one have any pictures/reviews of these ones?


I would love to see a blizzard bush report. The photos of the blizzard bush buds on GPS website, in my opinion has the best look to it out of all of them. Those calyxes are swollen to high heaven, appears to be as large as a finger nail. Insane frost factor as well and that lime, almost white green color is to die for!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Honestly I'm fixing to smack myself in the face, twice, for not popping a pack or half of the Blizzard Bush. Next round she is definitely going to the flower room...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I would love to see a blizzard bush report. The photos of the blizzard bush buds on GPS website, in my opinion has the best look to it out of all of them. Those calyxes are swollen to high heaven, appears to be as large as a finger nail. Insane frost factor as well and that lime, almost white green color is to die for!


I believe the Blizzard Bush photos are from ~GU’s grow of Pura Vida, the mother in the cross.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 27, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> He's almost open with a brand new grow in Pennsylvania. I'll be headed up there to take pictures in a couple months.
> He has all of the new seeds too. Very excited to see him with a multimillion dollar facility build especially for his sytle of growing. Big shouts to him and his new team at ilera Healthcare Pennsylvania.


THIS HERE was mind blowing to read!!
I'm in pa lol the law is wack doesn't make sense and within 2 years of operating I think it's all going to railroad.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 27, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> He's almost open with a brand new grow in Pennsylvania. I'll be headed up there to take pictures in a couple months.
> He has all of the new seeds too. Very excited to see him with a multimillion dollar facility build especially for his sytle of growing. Big shouts to him and his new team at ilera Healthcare Pennsylvania.


I don't even understand what they are doing here besides extracts. Just made me beyond confused FUCK PENNSYLVANIA  lock me up for 2 years lmao but paperwork and @Gu growing a castle rite next to me... I wish maybe you could explain in real terms what is the point what's going on? I mean I live here Gu and keep up with it and yes they just permitted grows as you stated but towards what? Sorry if this sounds dumb. 
I just honestly don't understand. Absolutely nothing smoking, thc or anything mind altering. Only oil extracts with no thc. Someone with the real understanding school my arse please


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 27, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> When I picked it up, to when I got home.lol fuckn Amos. Spot on but not sure if it was pheno or the way he grew it, homie still hasn' gotten his soil game onpoint and said he was attacked by white flies? Ima give his cut a run next to my two packs of jelly pie next to see if she' worth keeping.


I got a purple and a green jelly. 2 very different. The green is more white and chunk as fruck! I will post smoke report once cured a bit and post what I can with pictures once I get that straightened out.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Those look delicious... I am interested in the Hickock Haze myself as Ghost Train Haze is something I have always wanted to try out. I have 2 packs of Hickock and 1 pack of Chinook. I LOVE my hazes for sure!
> 
> How potent is it?
> 
> ...


Historically I chop a little early (milky only) but life got in the way (MS relapse kicked my arse) it did add a touch more weight but lost some scent/taste the taste came back but the "holy shit what's in your pocket" smell did not fully return, it's plenty potent, hits almost immediately builds a little more than I am good to go for a couple hours, I have not noticed a huge difference between this harvest & last that was chopped with milky only trichomes, I like to use plant cues along with trichromes to determine chop day since I like a speedy med myself, chinook responded well to Scrog since even with silicon etc. the smaller side branches were noodley the mains are fine though...


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n ChemView attachment 4079901


What is your lighting?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jan 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm looking forward to your smoke report.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you smoked any, or is this the first one?


It's the first one so I haven't sampled any yet. Might take a sample nug next week to see where she is at. I'm running a little low on smoke.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 27, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I don't even understand what they are doing here besides extracts. Just made me beyond confused FUCK PENNSYLVANIA  lock me up for 2 years lmao but paperwork and @Gu growing a castle rite next to me... I wish maybe you could explain in real terms what is the point what's going on? I mean I live here Gu and keep up with it and yes they just permitted grows as you stated but towards what? Sorry if this sounds dumb.
> I just honestly don't understand. Absolutely nothing smoking, thc or anything mind altering. Only oil extracts with no thc. Someone with the real understanding school my arse please


I was going to see if I could have uploaded this video they made with a drone.
Here was @sackmastaflex's facility in November, it's completely built now and plants are growing.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 27, 2018)

Golden Nugget - Greenpoint Seeds
(Golden Goat x Star Dawg)





The mother of Golden Nugget, Golden Goat is a "happy accident," an unintentional three way cross from Kansas of Romulan, a Hawaiian sativa, and Island Sweet Skunk. She is especially popular in Colorado, and it is a curiosity why she has not made her way elsewhere in the country. The many high points of Golden Goat are in her aroma, flavor, effect, ease-of-growth, and yield. Golden Goat smells and tastes like a soda factory dumpster in July. She is syrupy and almost sickly-sweet, with tropical flavors of lemon, lime, citrus, mango, and exotic fruit juices. She is quick-flowering and high-yielding, especially for a sativa. Golden Goat's lengthy high is euphoric and, when grown properly, can even be psychedelic. Her potency is easy to underestimate, and paranoia is a distinct possibility.

Stardawg improves on the Golden Goat in every manner. Taking after both parents, Golden Nugget is easy to grow, high-yielding, and has a superb bouquet. Some Golden Nugget plants smell like a candied green apple, and many phenotypes have a "sour candy" aroma going for them. Obviously, the Stardawg favorably imparts some of his sour funk onto the cross. Golden Nugget's effect is appropriate for daytime use, with many reporting the smoke to be euphoric, clear, and even energizing.

Unique phenotypes abound in this cross, with purple coloring and incredible aromas not contained by either parent. The smoke is typically very manageable without sacrificing potency or satisfaction. Fruity sativa lovers will love this one; if you've been searching for the Golden Goat, Golden Nugget is a first introduction that will spoil you rotten. Be sure to also check out Purple Badlands if you prefer sweet, citrus aromas. Greenpoint Seeds provides discrete, world-wide shipping at exceptional delivery speeds.

*Golden Nugget genetic makeup*
Island Sweet Skunk - 25%
Chem 4 - 25%
Chem D - 22%
Romulan - 13%
Hawaiian - 12%
Affy - 03%

https://greenpointseeds.com/product/golden-nugget/


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 27, 2018)

Lol at @head_ease with the first comment


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's a race top the bottom here in Colorado. Enjoy your black market while it's still profitable. Haha
> View attachment 4080020


A buddy of mine owns a rec shop, he said one of the growers he purchased from was getting his cost down to $150 per pound.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's a race top the bottom here in Colorado. Enjoy your black market while it's still profitable. Haha
> View attachment 4080020


That's fucking crazy


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 27, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> So it's YOU!


not sure,possibly? i picked up a lot of packs this way.i noticed a lot of ppl on here waiting for the reserve.i tried that once and had a pack swiped from my cart.set my own reserve and never lost a pack that way.easy money.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A buddy of mine owns a rec shop, he said one of the growers he purchased from was getting his cost down to $150 per pound.


I can see outdoor bud or machine trim hitting that price. Especially at this time of year when sales are really slow.

The place I was working at was getting $1.50 a gram for moldy, pesticide laden boof.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I can see outdoor or machine trim hitting that price. Especially at this time of year when sales are really slow.


That was the growers cost to produce a pound. My buddy said his top shelf was going to drop to $15 per eighth.


----------



## kds710 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thankful for another shot at these. Gave these a light scuff and got them soaking last night
All solid healthy beans


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Damn $15 for an eighth? You can sell a gram for $15 here lol.



kds710 said:


> Thankful for another shot at these. Gave these a light scuff and got them soaking last night
> All solid healthy beans
> View attachment 4080022


I want to pop a few of mine as well when I get them. So much for combined shipping got the Blizzard Bush pack 1st may star a few of those as well.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Damn $15 for an eighth? You can sell a gram for $15 here lol.


My buddies store has 75 strains as well.


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My buddies store has 75 strains as well.


Sounds like basket robins over there lol.


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Jan 27, 2018)

40% off sale on greenpoints website
code is ICEICEBABY


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 27, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I can see outdoor bud or machine trim hitting that price. Especially at this time of year when sales are really slow.
> 
> The place I was working at was getting $1.50 a gram for moldy, pesticide laden boof.


Sounds about right.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Sounds like basket robins over there lol.


The only problem is a lot of the strains don’t have the terps they should. They look great and get you high, but the flavor isn’t there.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The only problem is a lot of the strains don’t have the terps they should. They look great and get you high, but the flavor isn’t there.


It' funny how that changes from one state to the next.no one I know that buys cares about the taste at all.they mostly use flavored papers and blunts and shit.majority all care about bag appeal and how intense it is.every one around here wants the strongest


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> What is your lighting?


GrowBlu Evo 360 for now. Very interested in moving into the diy cobs, when the funds allow.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> GrowBlu Evo 360 for now. Very interested in moving into the diy cobs, when the funds allow.


You won't be disappointed.its crazy how cool these things run.i can lay my nutsack across the heatsinks and be good to go.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 27, 2018)

So in a prior post I'd said I had all males from the half pack of Bandit Breath. I kept one due its structure and strong smell. Well, I just finished doing some maintenance and I'll be damned! Its a female shooting out nice bright white pistols.

I guess the pre calyxes were a bit deceiving to my swollen and weary eyes. I was certain I was seeing male parts but I should've been more patient rather than give it my best guess while they're in veg...especially knowing how slow the OGKB can be.

I'm expecting good things from this one


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So in a prior post I'd said I had all males from the half pack of Bandit Breath. I kept one due its structure and strong smell. Well, I just finished doing some maintenance and I'll be damned! Its a female shooting out nice bright white pistols.
> 
> I guess the pre calyxes were a bit deceiving to my swollen and weary eyes. I was certain I was seeing male parts but I should've been more patient rather than give it my best guess while they're in veg...especially knowing how slow the OGKB can be.
> 
> I'm expecting good things from this one


That has happened to me a couple times.i find alot of those preflowers in the first few days are deformities.the only true way to know is when u see hairs or balls


----------



## higher self (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You won't be disappointed.its crazy how cool these things run.i can lay my nutsack across the heatsinks and be good to go.


I have the same build with 5 cobs per in a 2 x 4 it definitely running cool. For summer though im thinking about ducting the frame to cool it frfr



LubdaNugs said:


> The only problem is a lot of the strains don’t have the terps they should. They look great and get you high, but the flavor isn’t there.


That’s interesting & I wouldnt problem with that it the high is there. I do like good tasting herb though! Been smoking cookie & OG hybrids lately so enjoying all the OG flavors from Irene, TK & Tahoe, OGKB.

I would like to add that the California Cannon is some of the best tasting OG when I vape it. Usually OG’s taste like shit to me when I vape them but not the Cali Cannon. Its not over lemony & that earthy moss flavory has grown on me.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> I have the same build with 5 cobs per in a 2 x 4 it definitely running cool. For summer though im thinking about ducting the frame to cool it frfr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love potent herb, but I also love loud terps and that’s what I get from my weed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It' funny how that changes from one state to the next.no one I know that buys cares about the taste at all.they mostly use flavored papers and blunts and shit.majority all care about bag appeal and how intense it is.every one around here wants the strongest


I think folks around here are absolutely fine with the weed at my buddies shop, I’m just a bit of a weed snob. That will happen when you grow your own.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's a race top the bottom here in Colorado. Enjoy your black market while it's still profitable. Haha
> View attachment 4080020


Wow.. That is insanely cheap af! Here in the bluegrass i could easily turn over $4,000 per lb with that. Easy.

Good thing about outlaw states, there is still plenty of dough to be made. The prices have actually gone up here in the last few years.

Hell getting "$3,200 per lb with decent to good outdoor is the norm here. A bit cheaper in the northern part of the state but where I am, the investments are extremely profitable as marijuana still holds an equal value of Gold.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wow.. That is insanely cheap af! Here in the bluegrass i could easily turn over $4,000 per lb with that. Easy.
> 
> Good thing about outlaw states, there is still plenty of dough to be made. The prices have actually gone up here in the last few years.
> 
> Hell getting "$3,200 per lb with decent to good outdoor is the norm here. A bit cheaper in the northern part of the state but where I am, the investments are extremely profitable as marijuana still holds an equal value of Gold.


Maybe 4000 a lb slinging dimebags and quarters.wholesale is pretty much 2200 to 2800 a lb where I'm at.i don' know anyone In the country that will pay 4000 an elbow wholesale.
I guess if you wanted to sell it by the orange you could make a profit but no way in hell I would cultivate and get caught slinging zips.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> i can lay my nutsack across the heatsinks and be good to go.


That is what I like to hear. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That is what I like to hear. lol


Dude I still can' get over how much light they are throwing out and how cool they are staying.i went with more cobs and less wattage per cob.you can go less cobs and higher wattage but I think you'l get more heat.i love how even the light is across the canopy.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

@Heisengrow that OG thread you pointed me to was solid man, thanks. Took a couple of days for me to get through, but it was great. Loads of good info.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude I still can' get over how much light they are throwing out and how cool they are staying.i went with more cobs and less wattage per cob.you can go less cobs and higher wattage but I think you'l get more heat.i love how even the light is across the canopy.


I am fine with less wattage and more lights for the even spread, that is for sure. I love a good diy project too, so I can't wait to start collecting parts.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So in a prior post I'd said I had all males from the half pack of Bandit Breath. I kept one due its structure and strong smell. Well, I just finished doing some maintenance and I'll be damned! Its a female shooting out nice bright white pistols.
> 
> I guess the pre calyxes were a bit deceiving to my swollen and weary eyes. I was certain I was seeing male parts but I should've been more patient rather than give it my best guess while they're in veg...especially knowing how slow the OGKB can be.
> 
> I'm expecting good things from this one


That is great news man, at least you got you a girl...

This post reminds me so much of a past experience of mine. I had a local worked blueberry/Afghani cut back a 6 or maybe 7 years ago. It was selected from some seeds me and a small circle of local farmers were breeding out.

Till this day I have never seen nothing like it. It showed strong signs of male characteristics all through veg to pre flowers. Grew tall and kinda spindly to be honest, until you got it settled into a good sized area for the roots to spread, then it would explode into a tall very wide bush like structure that in all honesty resembled a cactus. It is very hard to explain. The cut had very few leaves and looked male as fuck in all aspects of its character. But it yielded huge huge huge buds covered in frost and smelled of straight blueberry, apricot lemony fuel. One of the best plants I had ever ran or seen outdoor till this day.

Any way long story short, before I get carried away with its odd structure and how great of a plant it was, the pre flowers did not show hairs right off the bat like most strains do. It grew large calyxes that closely resembled a male. Even grew the calyxes out in a cluster type form before hairs even protruded from the calyxes...

I had a buddy that purchased around what I remember to believe 22 clones for $20 a piece. Fully rooted and around a foot tall, of course. Well here is where it gets interesting. Later in the the year I asked him how they were doing, because suprisngly running them outdoor they really put on a show right before they kicked into pre flower is when they hauled ass and put out the most vigorous growth during veg. You know, that fine line between transition... They were very odd plants indeed.

Anyway, his reply was "ahh they all turned hermie on me and I was afraid they would pollinate the rest of my crop and ruin it with seed"... I believe he said where he checked his plants at night using an LED flashlight, he thought that maybe he had turned them hermie...

Well my other buddy had told me that the guy had told him, he could not believe I sold him a bunch of male clones and he was pretty upset about it.

Then it dawned on me about how the plants showed such illusions of being a male... It was the oddest plant I ever had, in all honesty it even made me wonder sometimes even knowing it was a female, if it was a male. A fucking crossdresser for sure, obviously... I had come to a conclusion that it had to have been due to the infamous blueberry known for its crazy mutation and deformity traits.

Here is the conclusion of the story... It was about 3 weeks after harvest, those long, acrid, rotten, fermented, sickinly sweet apricot blueberry buds with a citrus topping were making head lines in my county... Went to visit ole boy and pulled a bud of it out, rolled up a big fat hog leg and went to burnin'... He kicked back on his couch and sat in a daze and didn't say much.... He had a silent grin on his face that looked awkward as fuck, it was awkward as fuck, for a good 2 or 3 minutes. There was four of us sitting in the room at the time and suddenly he broke the silence and sat up from the couch quickly but was speaking rather slowly... He said " Boy I don't know what the hell that is, but I sure would like to have an ounce of that".... Before I could reply to his statement, he asked "Can you get any cuts of that?"... Bam... All four of us laughed uncontrollably for as long as I can remember... I think he was getting paranoid as he kept asking us what was wrong and looking out the living room window.... Lol you just had of been there and experienced it and just know the guy. He is a trip.

I explained the issue to him and what he had done and he still tells me till this day it was some of the best smoke he ever had in his life and that thanks to me I taught him how to be patient. And also that he hates himself, for killing them off.

The sad part is.... I lost the cut a month before harvest.

Long gone... Dust in the wind!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I am fine with less wattage and more lights for the even spread, that is for sure. I love a good diy project too, so I can't wait to start collecting parts.


I got all my stuff from rapid led.fast shipping and everything was there.figure out your square footage and divide it by 37 to 40 watts per square foot.use the led driver calculater it will tell you what the best combination will be for whatever cobs you wanna use and how many.
I used the bridgelux vero7s D series cause they are low voltage cobs.if you wanna run low wattage cobs go for a lower forward voltage cob citizen 12 12 or Vero 29s.cree 3590 were way overpriced for not that much more in performance.
I talked to the guy at rapid led and he said my setup was perfect for a 4x5


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe 4000 a lb slinging dimebags and quarters.wholesale is pretty much 2200 to 2800 a lb where I'm at.i don' know anyone In the country that will pay 4000 an elbow wholesale.
> I guess if you wanted to sell it by the orange you could make a profit but no way in hell I would cultivate and get caught slinging zips.


I can make that 4k here per lb. where I am at selling it by the qp. 4 sales of that bud that typoerror pictured, from a trusted man, will net me $4,000. Yup, $1k per qp.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Any way long story short........


Lol I thoroughly enjoy the articles you write on this thread.good for down time while taking a nice healthy dump.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

I only move lbs... Except for this guy, he pays good on the QP. Then I have 6 people exactly that I sale quarter bags too. Always quarters. Fuck grams, dubs, 8ths etc... and all the jazz that goes along with it. I leave that to the middle man and the bottom man. Take "my half" as the main man.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I only move lbs... Except for this guy, he pays good on the QP. Then I have 6 people exactly that I sale quarter bags too. Always quarters. Fuck grams and 8the and all the jazz that goes along with it. I leave that to the middle man and the bottom man. Take "my half" as the main man.


the guy that cuts my hair is from kentucky.hes a cool ass dude.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got all my stuff from rapid led.fast shipping and everything was there.figure out your square footage and divide it by 37 to 40 watts per square foot.use the led driver calculater it will tell you what the best combination will be for whatever cobs you wanna use and how many.
> I used the bridgelux vero7s D series cause they are low voltage cobs.if you wanna run low wattage cobs go for a lower forward voltage cob citizen 12 12 or Vero 29s.cree 3590 were way overpriced for not that much more in performance.
> I talked to the guy at rapid led and he said my setup was perfect for a 4x5


You did good on your light. Underdriven with more cobs is the most efficient way to run them. They dont have to run _hard_ to be good. Cree are certainly way overpriced for what is comparable on the market now. Hell, 1212's are only $8 each now lol. Like a dummy I paid around $45 each for CXB 3070's before the 3590 came out. Im currently under $1 per watt on my newest light so I'm feeling the savings this go around vs my first couple builds.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got all my stuff from rapid led.fast shipping and everything was there.figure out your square footage and divide it by 37 to 40 watts per square foot.use the led driver calculater it will tell you what the best combination will be for whatever cobs you wanna use and how many.
> I used the bridgelux vero7s D series cause they are low voltage cobs.if you wanna run low wattage cobs go for a lower forward voltage cob citizen 12 12 or Vero 29s.cree 3590 were way overpriced for not that much more in performance.
> I talked to the guy at rapid led and he said my setup was perfect for a 4x5


Fucking awesome man, thanks again. That is the about the size I am looking to cover for my next build out. Would be a huge upgrade.Hopefully this year.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Y


HydroRed said:


> You did good on your light. Underdriven with more cobs is the most efficient way to run them. They dont have to run _hard_ to be good. Cree are certainly way overpriced for what is comparable on the market now. Hell, 1212's are only $8 each now lol. Like a dummy I paid around $45 each for CXB 3070's before the 3590 came out. Im currently under $1 per watt on my newest light so I'm feeling the savings this go around vs my first couple builds.


Yeah man they actually penetrate down better than my hps.i was surprised how well the light cuts through the canopy


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> the guy that cuts my hair is from kentucky.hes a cool ass dude.


What county is he from?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol I thoroughly enjoy the articles you write on this thread.good for down time while taking a nice healthy dump.


That is quiet ironic, as I was taking a dump while I wrote the "article". Lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> What county is he from?


Louisville.he use to sling coke but left that shit behind him.hes a cool ass dude.my best friend is from Louisville to.he moved out to Nevada.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A buddy of mine owns a rec shop, he said one of the growers he purchased from was getting his cost down to $150 per pound.


Fuck that. $500 a pound isn't worth the trouble. $150 a pound is losing money.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Louisville.he use to sling coke but left that shit behind him.hes a cool ass dude.my best friend is from Louisville to.he moved out to Nevada.


I have family in Lousiville. I rarely ever visit, the city puts me in a chaotic state of confusion. I am, to most, considered a hermit. A lost unknown soul, marinating in the heart of mountains in the Appalachias. But all in all, this is where I am content... I drive over 2 hours to get to the mall to shop clothing for my kids. I drive almost an hour and a half to make it to the nearest Wal-Mart. I can sit in my yard butt ass naked all day long and never see the first soul pass by my house, except for the mail man while also taking into consideration that I am on a dead end private drive basically.

When its dark, I can howl at the moon and pretend to be a wolf and hear my echo penetrate the mountains and flow in tune for a good 20 seconds. Then there is a brief moment of silence... Followed by a haunting sound of coyotes, filling the silence with ancient harmony of hungry, curious howls of greetings and welcomings...As its completely silent here. Only sounds surrounding my world is nature at its best... It tears me up in pieces during the summer, when I hear that Blackhawk roaring like a 50 caliber machine gun coming over the mountain looking for my trees.

Yeah, I'm back on the shitter again. Lol. Pork must have went bad this morning for breakfast.

But I have family in Florida as well, roots in California. I miss Cali. I lived there for 3 years and then moved back here to ole Kentucky where I was born and raised.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I think the same thing to myself everytime I see them. One of the best looking ones on the site. Someone said that they are pretty sure it's actually a picture of the mother, pure vida.


I have 3 packs of Blizzard Bush in my vault and 2 packs of Evergreen in my orders. Just need to be sending the cash payment in soon for the Evergreen. 

Definitely popping some Blizzard Bush next round. And if that's the case, "Pura Vida", maybe I will get lucky and find that particular pheno.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have family in Lousiville. I rarely ever visit, the city puts me in a chaotic state of confusion. I am, to most, considered a hermit. A lost unknown soul, marinating in the heart of mountains in the Appalachias. But all in all, this is where I am content... I drive over 2 hours to get to the mall to shop clothing for my kids. I drive almost an hour and a half to make it to the nearest Wal-Mart. I can sit in my yard butt ass naked all day long and never see the first soul pass by my house, except for the mail man while also taking into consideration that I am on a dead end private drive basically.
> 
> When its dark, I can howl at the moon and pretend to be a wolf and hear my echo penetrate the mountains and flow in tune for a good 20 seconds. Then there is a brief moment of silence... Followed by a haunting sound of coyotes, filling the silence with ancient harmony of hungry, curious howls of greetings and welcomings...As its completely silent here. Only sounds surrounding my world is nature at its best... It tears me up in pieces during the summer, when I hear that Blackhawk roaring like a 50 caliber machine gun coming over the mountain looking for my trees.
> 
> ...


Damn, I envy you, I'm jammed up in town. My goal is to sell my property and get the hell out of the city. I used to rent a old farmhouse with 7 acres for 50 bucks a month. No neighbors around and the house sat a 1/2 mile off the road behind tall evergreens.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 27, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I used to rent a old farmhouse with 7 acres for 50 bucks a month. No neighbors around and the house sat a 1/2 mile off the road behind tall evergreens.


When was this, 1862?


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah man they actually penetrate down better than my hps.i was surprised how well the light cuts through the canopy


And I noted you didn't use the Ledil reflectors. Nice coverage indeed!

Just trying to decide on how I want to frame a 3 cob for a 2.5' wide tent.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> When was this, 1862?


Late 80's. The place needed a lot of work. I worked at a glass company at the time and put all 1/4 inch commercial insulated glass in that they thru away.
A Black lady in her 90's owned it and her Daddy built it out of trees cut on the property, and the house was built of solid oak! She told me the money wasn't important she just wanted someone to enjoy it and maintain it. We got kicked out when she died.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 27, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> A Black lady in her 90's owned it and her Daddy built it out of trees cut on the property, and the house was built of solid oak!


Now I'm kind of weirded out. I just picked an arbitrary year, which happened to be during the Civil War, and it turns out that the house was built in that era.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> And I noted you didn't use the Ledil reflectors. Nice coverage indeed!
> 
> Just trying to decide on how I want to frame a 3 cob for a 2.5' wide tent.


I used the reflector caps over the cobs.i read from a few people that they are good at directing the light without the reflectors.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2018)

^^^ Where is this company you purchased your lighting from?

Thanks.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> ^^^ Where is this company you purchased your lighting from?
> 
> Thanks.


Rapid LED.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 27, 2018)

Here's my hickock.about 3 weeks left maybe go to 4 more.been 6 weeks since flip from clone


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2018)

Anyone run. Night rider, Evergreen, Blizzard bush , or Copper chem outdoors ? If so how did they do ? Specifically pest and or mold resistance.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone run. Night rider, Evergreen, Blizzard bush , or Copper chem outdoors ? If so how did they do ? Specifically pest and or mold resistance.


I grew out night rider. It’s excellent, both phenotypes I had were vigorous growing. They probably stretched 2 times in flower and went for 70 days. Both phenotypes were super lemon cleaner, chemy fuely goodness. They yielded above average and its potent sativa dominant high. I had bud rot in one main, but it was my fault. I had piss poor air circulation, my circulation fan broke towards the beginning of flowering 

* oops missed the outdoor part, mine were grown indoors.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for the info sir. Did they need any staking.or anything ? Good size plants?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Thanks for the info sir. Did they need any staking.or anything ? Good size plants?


Both were tied off to a bamboo stake towards the end of flowering. They were very top heavy and responded well to topping.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I grew out night rider. It’s excellent, both phenotypes I had were vigorous growing. They probably stretched 2 times in flower and went for 70 days. Both phenotypes were super lemon cleaner, chemy fuely goodness. They yielded above average and its potent sativa dominant high. I had bud rot in one main, but it was my fault. I had piss poor air circulation, my circulation fan broke towards the beginning of flowering View attachment 4080276View attachment 4080277
> 
> * oops missed the outdoor part, mine were grown indoors.


I've been trying to decide what GPS gear I want to run outside this coming season. I'm thinking Nightrider might be it. Your results look fantastic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 27, 2018)

So I've got the sex results on my current grow. 

Tomahawk, 4 out 11 are females. 2 plants were absolute stunted runts so I didn't wait for sex. 

Hicock Haze, 7 out of 11 are females. No high male count here.

Dream Weaver, 6 out of 11 are females.

Guard Dawg x Stardawg 7 out of 11 females.

Snake Oil 5 out 11 females.

Most of the Jelly Pies have stretched to about 3 feet and are absolutely vigorous. Coming in on week 3.5 since flip @ seedling.They are wooping ass on the Lucky 7's @ 2.5 feet and 3.5 weeks.

The Jelly Pies have strong natural branching, while the Lucky 7's have exhibited a columnar form.


----------



## kds710 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I've got the sex results on my current grow.
> 
> Tomahawk, 4 out 11 are females. 2 plants were absolute stunted runts so I didn't wait for sex.
> 
> ...


that's what I like to see for female ratios! 2017 was _thee_ _worst _year thus far for me when it comes to the amount of males I got in every pack I popped


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2018)

kds710 said:


> that's what I like to see for female ratios! 2017 was _thee_ _worst _year thus far for me when it comes to the amount of males I got in every pack I popped


I went throu a male bomb last late winter across several breeders and some of my own. I have also had 8/9 females on one strain.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I went throu a male bomb last late winter across several breeders and some of my own. I have also had 8/9 females on one strain.


My current grow is 8/10.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So I've got the sex results on my current grow.
> 
> Tomahawk, 4 out 11 are females. 2 plants were absolute stunted runts so I didn't wait for sex.
> 
> ...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

I would like to throw a little tip out there for you guy's, that are having a dominant male issue with your regular seeds.

On your next pack you pop, try this and just trust me on it... Yeah, I know, trust is a gamble, but I promise you my advice will make you a happier individual IF you are indeed looking for more females.

A long time ago, before I started heeding to my own personal experiences, depending on my personal experience, I read lots of books on growing.

I forget which books, but have read in multiple books and even from online experimentations, that ---> seedlings exposed to higher levels of nitrogen from the day it germinates to around the end of its first 2 weeks of life, have an INCREASED chance of becoming females during sexual exposure <---....

Yeah I know, sounds like an old wives tell, but ladies and gentlemen I decided to heed to that advice one day and experiment for myself. Since the first time I have tried it, I have never looked back.

Now in my experience this is what I do, personally...

I used to soak the seeds in bottled water mixed with a drop of superthrive, (since they have changed their formula a few years ago I stopped doing that and "don't really know why", but now I just soak them in distilled water now.) I knew that superthrive contained trace amounts of nitrogen and growth hormones "auxins" so I thought to myself, this way the seed will even soak and pop its little tail into a nice, weak, but appropriate diluted low dose amount of N. Even if it is just receiving "trace" amounts that increased "higher levels of exposure".

Anyway... After soaking my seeds in the distilled water, I plant directly into promix, into nursery flats. My solution that I soak the medium in consists of a half serving of "Real Growers Recharge" which contains a nice mix of mycorrhiza, kelp, carbohydrates, aminos and fulvic/humic acid and it comes with a guarantee to NOT burn or harm plants period, no matter what dose you give them in ANY stage of growth and this is true because I use the living shit out of it lol. I can't recommend this product enough, please look it up on Google and reviews as well. Its a miracle creation...

So I mix the recharge with a VERY light dose of whatever base nutrient for veg I am using (currently AN Sensi Grow a&b) at about 2 to 3 ml each per gallon of water. This way they will receive traces of nitrogen early on and also there is no risk of burn. From that point forward I always just add the same amount of products to the water, every time the youngins are needing a drink in the first week. Then up the dose (N) again by a (ml) after the first week.

Now where I really focus on giving the maximum amount of nitrogen that they can consume without problems, is with foiliar feeds. Every other day I mix a small amount of fertilizer in a spray bottle, just a pinch that contains a fast acting easily absorbed nitrogen such as fish emulsion, liquid sea weed juice (kelp extract), or hell even miracle grow will work for this if your a poor boy or newbie just getting started. Just go low on your dose and play it smart. Continue to do this for the first 2 and a half or three weeks of veg if you want, dollar feeds DO work and they do give extremely fast results overnight... I just took at fed my clones night before yesterday with Earth Juice Sea Blast Grow, Epsom salts and a little bit of seaweed juice and they literally grew 3 inches by yesterday morning. Also I read that along with seedlings exposed to higher levels of nitrogen, that higher humidity plays a role in this method as well.

I have pretty much increased my M to F ratio from around 40% male - 60% female to more like 60-70% female to 40-30% male. Even though the difference is not huge "well it kinda is", it is a HUGE enormous help for us in favor of seeking females vs males and this does work for me... Has since they day I tried it out.

Try it yourselves and see...

Or if you would rather wait or you are suspicious of my recommendation, then just give it a bit and wait until my seedlings show sex and see that more than likely I will have better results getting gals than most people popping them straight into the medium with no added nitrogen, whatsoever. I have 20 seedlings that I can document and I will throw up the results when pre flowers come around. Well two of those are fem beans, so lets see how many fems I get out of 18... Ha, unless I jinx myself with this post... 

Unfortunately, that seems to happen too....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I would like to throw a little tip out there for you guy's, that are having a dominant male issue.
> 
> On your next pack you pop, try this and just trust me on it... Yeah, I know, trust is a gamble but I promise you my advice will make you a happier individual if you are indeed looking for more females.
> 
> ...


I also am not claiming this to be proven and true. But I am claiming that it does work for me and obviously others as well or it would have never been published or heard of in the first place.

But I personally guarantee it, if done correctly and what I mean by that is not going over board with those small little nute/nitrogen bites for the babies...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

You cant change a seeds xy chromosome by any environmental variable.if this was true we would get males from feminized seeds which is impossible because they lack the male chromosone.female seeds are xx and thats it.the end.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You cant change a seeds xy chromosome by any environmental variable.if this was true we would get males from feminized seeds which is impossible because they lack the male chromosone.female seeds are xx and thats it.the end.


Right.... That is why I said it works for me, regardless of the science behind it.

That is also why when my seedlings become adults and decide to show themselves I am gonna document it on here. Lots of people seem to get more males lately than females.

I do know that back in the day I have used plenty of dutch master reverse and changed the sex of plants. That is true.

Besides... Even if it doesn't work for anyone else, at least they are getting a boost in growth by increasing nitrogen to a safe but higher level and results with their foiliar feeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You cant change a seeds xy chromosome by any environmental variable


Yeah, but what about :



psychadelibud said:


> I promise you my advice will make you a happier individual ................I personally guarantee it...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Its a harmless experiment fellas. Regardless of your results. I mean those who care to try it, care to try it. Those who don't, don't. I stated it is not proven... But it works for me. 

And yeah, I guarantee it will work for you.

I'm not looking to turn the thread into an argument today. Experiments are fun for some people... I have learned a lot from experimenting and science is always something to challenge.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

https://www.medicinalgenomics.com/dna-based-plant-sexting-test/

They can sex a plant after the first coty sheds itself.not shit you can can do or not do after a seed sprouts will change its genetic makeup.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And I said... I "personally" guarantee it.
> 
> If the discussion is going to elevate into an argument, then I would rather just drop it and stop back by with my results when the time comes... Just trying to help people that are wanting a better M to F ratio with something that works for me and their is absolutely nothing wrong with that. It safe and I like my results very much.


It' is impossible man.im sure you may have had a good run but male cannibas pollen contains either x or y chromosone.all females are xx.
When y chromosome pollen hits a female calyx it will make a male seed.when x chromosome hits a calyx it will be a female seed.
This is why female hermied plants make feminized seeds cause they have no Y chromosome so all there seeds will be female.
The male donor is what determines the sex of plants hence why I've always busted Gu's balls about his stardawg male having high male ratios.

This is 3rd grade science bro.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

That is almost like someone saying that God does not exist, because there is no scientific proof. Yet half or more of the population are religious and believe in "a God"...

As in my case... I read that in "old school books"... Just the same as people read about God, in an "old school book".

It is my belief and it works for me, same as faith and prayer "work for those who believe in God" and is "senseless to those who do not believe in God".


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It' is impossible man.im sure you may have had a good run but male cannibas pollen contains either x or y chromosone.all females are xx.
> When y chromosome pollen hits a female calyx it will make a male seed.when x chromosome hits a calyx it will be a female seed.
> This is why female hermied plants make feminized seeds cause they have no Y chromosome so all there seeds will be female.
> This is 3rd grade science bro.


I agree... 

But I have to say that I agree that male to female ratio advice, works for me. Not on "a" good run but on good "runs" since 2010 when I first read it. 

Yeah... It is possible that I am just one hell of a lucky man... I will agree with that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> That is almost like someone saying that God does not exist, because there is no scientific proof. Yet half or more of the population are religious and believe in "a God"...
> 
> As in my case... I read that in "old school books"... Just the same as people read about God, in an "old school book".
> 
> It is my belief and it works for me, same as faith and prayer "work for those who believe in God" and is "senseless to those who do not believe in God".


An old school book said the world was flat and the stars rotated around the earth also.
I' just giving you science man.not breaking balls here but facts are facts.
Something dont become a fact just cause I said it either.i encourage anyone to research there own facts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> That is almost like someone saying that God does not exist, because there is no scientific proof.


Nonsense.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> An old school book said the world was flat and the stars rotated around the earth also.
> I' just giving you science man.not breaking balls here but facts are facts.
> Something dont become a fact just cause I said it either.i encourage anyone to research there own facts.


But since the beginning of this debate... I never said you or the science was "wrong" Heisengrow... I agree with it... Its proven.

That's why no matter what science proves, or the greatest chemists/biologists/botanists prove with facts, that doesn't mean that its not working my favor. 

I don't see the reason for debate. I never said it "changed" the sex. I just said it is documented in books and have read about it multiple times online in the past years on my journey through the forums and mj websites. I'm not trying to brain wash people with lies and tell them that the DNA in the seed is not already there to equip them with their sexual organs, I am just saying since I started doing this... Its always worked.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Nonsense.


Its nonsense...? Explain. Explain to me how that does not relate?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

Agree with Heisengrow and Amos. I have been hearing on this site for years about influencing the ratio based on environment factors... another is if the temperature in your space is too high it will result it more males...


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Some people are just waiting for others to step out of line, to what they consider wrong or just waiting to attack on another's experience to... Why? I don't know.

But I did say I can't argue about this one cause you fellars are right. There ya go, you got your target, you got your lead, you got your point, you proved me wrong. I will take that and walk with it.

But still... It works for me. Lets talk about Green Point.

Add On Edit: When my seeds finally grow older and show sex, I will share my ratios... Same as everyone else. And IF, I have a higher F to M ratio, I will proceed in explaining exactly why "I believe" I did have more females than I did males. And what if it doesn't happen for the first time in all these years for me? I will laugh at myself and feel ignorant as hell and tell you all that I was wrong, proved wrong and not to ever take my advice on that statement and ask mods to remove it from the thread for the sake of having the reputation as a liar... But hey, I feel good about it. And it is sketched into this thread for reference and I won't forget to throw up my results. Actually this will be my first time ever documenting it. So I am excited for the challenge.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

I think ol.dude was probably getting early herm plants and got better at growing over the years.
Some females can show early deformities that look like male but in fact are female and the nuts stop forming after a week or 2.
Healthy seedlings will always show the correct sex but the genetic sex of the plant is already predetermined before sprout


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Some people are just waiting for others to step out of line, to what they consider wrong or just waiting to attack on another's experience to... Why? I don't know.
> 
> But I did say I can't argue about this one cause you fellars are right. There ya go, you got your target, you got your lead, you got your point, you proved me wrong. I will take that and walk with it.
> 
> But still... It works for me. Lets talk about Green Point.


I explained what I believe you were experiencing.but sex of a seed cannot be altered.
I think your methods improved your younger female plants from throwing nuts making you to believe you were getting higher females in reality you had them along.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Its nonsense...? Explain. Explain to me how that does not relate?


Why would I bother? You're a guy who wrote nearly a page of 'guarantee's about a method, then conclude by saying:

" I never said you or the science was "wrong" Heisengrow... I agree with it... Its proven."

"That's why no matter what science proves, or the greatest chemists/biologists/botanists prove with facts, that doesn't mean that its not working my favor. "

Do you even know the definition of "fact"?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Some people are just waiting for others to step out of line, to what they consider wrong or just waiting to attack on another's experience to... Why? I don't know.
> 
> But I did say I can't argue about this one cause you fellars are right. There ya go, you got your target, you got your lead, you got your point, you proved me wrong. I will take that and walk with it.
> 
> ...


Add On Edit: When my seeds finally grow older and show sex, I will share my ratios... Same as everyone else. And IF, I have a higher F to M ratio, I will proceed in explaining exactly why "I believe" I did have more females than I did males. And what if it doesn't happen for the first time in all these years for me? I will laugh at myself and feel ignorant as hell and tell you all that I was wrong, proved wrong and not to ever take my advice on that statement and ask mods to remove it from the thread for the sake of having the reputation as a liar... But hey, I feel good about it. And it is sketched into this thread for reference and I won't forget to throw up my results. Actually this will be my first time ever documenting it. So I am excited for the challenge.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I explained what I believe you were experiencing.but sex of a seed cannot be altered.
> I think your methods improved your younger female plants from throwing nuts making you to believe you were getting higher females in reality you had them along.


I don't know... Maybe so. But I have never really had hermie issues unless I got some bunk seeds or fucked up a timer.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

I bet ol dude is regretting even making that post right about now...

Need a meme amos that says
And this is the moment he knew he fucked up haha


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

I don' think anyone is attacking ya @psychadelibud. You stated something to try to improve the ratio which has worked for you. I just don't think that it actually works as I have have tried some of these things over the years and it seems to be the luck of the draw.

We're all good bud!


----------



## greywind (Jan 28, 2018)

This thread gets derailed more than any other I read. It makes it damn near impossible to find information on, as the thread title suggest, Greenpoint Seeds....

Cheers!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Belief and facts are two different things. As I said that I believed and the guarantee was given with my "belief" not a "fact".
> 
> Your right Amos. You go, boy.


You can believe that you can grow tomatoes with peach pits if you want, but if you ever show a picture of that tomato plant, I won't believe you, regardless of your faith. See how 'facts' come into play there?



psychadelibud said:


> You are taking the entire thing into a defensive mode of personality and riding on Heisengrows back...
> 
> That is a "fact".


See...I knew you didn't grok "facts". I'm mocking you. You deserve it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

greywind said:


> This thread gets derailed more than any other I read. It makes it damn near impossible to find information on, as the thread title suggest, Greenpoint Seeds....
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2018)

Way to many chatty Kathy's 

Like a long tail cat,rocking chairs..and some more shit..
I'm going to need to see some of these knitting blankets you guys are working on.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf. 
  
Golden nugget
Purple outlaw
Barn burner


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw it too, but deleted my post because I didn't want to rock the boat & get everyone pissed off.
> But something definitely happened.
> A 50% increase is hard to ignore...


I'm a still reading like 10 pages back so forgive me if someone already corrected this lol. 50% would be $7.50, 200% increase = $10.00. So it is 200% higher because the price doubled, or a 100% increase in price. Priority shipping in the small cardboard boxes with tracking costs around $7-8 dollars so I am not gonna complaint that he's not splitting shipping with us considering the deals he gives all year long that no one else does and the insane amount of nuggets you can get from said sales and impulse buying between them. Glad I finally got a house in the mitten so I can at least buy more seeds. My goal is to buy a house in a year as my family has come to the decision it is not worth the risk to grow with a landlord around.


----------



## Odin* (Jan 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm going to need to see some of these knitting blankets you guys are working on.


I’ve been working on a cock sock,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> That is almost like someone saying that God does not exist, because there is no scientific proof. Yet half or more of the population are religious and believe in "a God"...
> 
> As in my case... I read that in "old school books"... Just the same as people read about God, in an "old school book".
> 
> It is my belief and it works for me, same as faith and prayer "work for those who believe in God" and is "senseless to those who do not believe in God".


No disrespect intended, but in any debate, the burden of proof is on the affirmative position.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Agree with Heisengrow and Amos. I have been hearing on this site for years about influencing the ratio based on environment factors... another is if the temperature in your space is too high it will result it more males...


Me too!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


How does the purple outlaw smoke? Do you like the effects? 
I've got two packs but I've gotta wait for the next round...


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


Excellent grow. Tighter bud structure on the Golden Nugget then I’m used to seeing. 

That purple coloring on the Purple Outlaw is the type I love to see. Magenta caylxes! Very Beautiful. 

What did you think of the Barn Burner?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Odin* said:


> I’ve been working on a cock sock,








Cock sock, sock snake -- tomato, tomahto...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

@Gu~ 

Any idea why there's no movement on Cannaventure purchases?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @Gu~
> 
> Any idea why there's no movement on Cannaventure purchases?


Good question. I've got an order that's stuck.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


Beautiful work Bob!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Excellent grow. Tighter bud structure on the Golden Nugget then I’m used to seeing.
> 
> That purple coloring on the Purple Outlaw is the type I love to see. Magenta caylxes! Very Beautiful.
> 
> What did you think of the Barn Burner?


Thank you.

I have recently added LEDs as a supplement to my HPS and the nugs have been absolute rocks.

I like the purple outlaws taste so much. Purple skittles and earth.

Barnburner is extremely potent. Feels like a punch in the forehead.

Golden nugget is "peach snapple" according to the wife. Really nice, happy high.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have recently added LEDs as a supplement to my HPS and the nugs have been absolute rocks.
> 
> ...


Mmmmm......peach Snapple. Pretty sure I’ll have to get a pack of those.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

I have more that came down too. I'll take some pics when I get a chance.

blizzard bush, tomahawk and raindance heading into flower


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Mmmmm......peach Snapple. Pretty sure I’ll have to get a pack of those.


Hell yeah, I agree with that even though I'm a chem funk head. Sounds too good to pass up.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have more that came down too. I'll take some pics when I get a chance.
> 
> blizzard bush, tomahawk and raindance heading into flower


Really anxious to see the Blizzard Bush man!


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 28, 2018)

Odin* said:


> I’ve been working on a cock sock,


Is it pink?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I have more that came down too. I'll take some pics when I get a chance.
> 
> blizzard bush, tomahawk and raindance heading into flower


You definitely have me daring to pop my Golden Nugget for sure. And the Barn Burners. I have had my mind set on Golden Goat way before ever knowing Golden Nugget even existed... Thanks for that info and review.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner



That outlaw looks nice


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @Gu~
> 
> Any idea why there's no movement on Cannaventure purchases?


I was told CV mother is in very poor health and he’s dealing with that at the moment. The gear will supposedly be shipped eventually.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have recently added LEDs as a supplement to my HPS and the nugs have been absolute rocks.
> 
> ...


That’s interesting you say that about the flavor of Purple Outlaw.

One of the reasons I had to discontinue the line was the lack of purple phenos. I selected the mom out of Kendogsmokes Gorilla Grape Gush seeds (SR-71 Purple Kush x Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape)
All of the phenos were pretty bland on the nose and palette and not a ton of resin. Some of those characteristics are not uncommon of true purple lines so I knew what I was getting into.
BUT...
There was this one pheno that just reeked of that sharp cotton candy pure sugar and roasted garlic rubbed in bum armpit. It wasn’t the most appealing smell but it was undeniably strong unlike her sisters. A nice sheen of resin was a bonus.
The only thing different about this plant is that the caylxes were bright pink with pale green fan leaves. It didn’t show that dark purple donkey dick the Sr71 is known for and all of her sisters exhibited.
I was afraid this lighter purple/pink would be a problem in the Purple Outlaw project.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

Odin* said:


> I’ve been working on a cock sock,


I could use one. I
ts -22°F this morning and my junk gets cold running back and forth to the wood shed, naked!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Gorilla Grape Gush - KendogSmoke
This is a picture of one of this sisters to the mother used in Purple Outlaw.
This is what I meant by most being very very Purple, but the mother selected was more green with pink/magenta caylxes viewable when nugs were broken open.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That’s interesting you say that about the flavor of Purple Outlaw.
> 
> One of the reasons I had to discontinue the line was the lack of purple phenos. I selected the mom out of Kendogsmokes Gorilla Grape Gush seeds (SR-71 Purple Kush x Outlaw Genetics Gorilla Grape)
> All of the phenos were pretty bland on the nose and palette and not a ton of resin. Some of those characteristics are not uncommon of true purple lines so I knew what I was getting into.
> ...


Gu, you are speaking of the pheno of my dreams. The nose and every thing else about what you just described is what I'm after in that purple outlaw. Wish me luck.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

@Gu~ I believe what you are needing are some "skva chem 91 crosses" ...


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Gu, you are speaking of the pheno of my dreams. The nose and every thing else about what you just described is what I'm after in that purple outlaw. Wish me luck.


Maybe we can mix up some purple koolaid and plant them in a bag of Skittles when they are first sprouted to give them that purple coloring and taste of the rainbow.worth a shot..


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Golden nugget is "peach snapple" according to the wife. Really nice, happy high.


Sound great but If I run Golden Nuggets I want to find a zesty lemon lime skunk pheno like when I ran Golden Goat x Faceoff OG from Archive. Man that was the stinkiest most pugnant weed ive ever come across. So hearing about peach snapple pheno’s kinda putting me off as I want that skunk burnt tire funk back lol!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jan 28, 2018)

Did anyone else notice these new pop ups on the website are fake? One just popped out saying that someone just purchased Dirty Goo when its be sold out over 20 hours ago. Whats up with that ~Gu?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did anyone else notice these new pop ups on the website are fake? One just popped out saying that someone just purchased Dirty Goo when its be sold out over 20 hours ago. Whats up with that ~Gu?View attachment 4080642


I haven't noticed that. But that's odd. Reminds me of the single seed centre.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


Is that Trichs or did you sprinkle a lil nose candy on them buds? Great job fam


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe we can mix up some purple koolaid and plant them in a bag of Skittles when they are first sprouted to give them that purple coloring and taste of the rainbow.worth a shot..


Is there a personal guarantee?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And by the way... If posting a plain and simple private message saying "I apologize" makes me a snitch... There are a lot of snitches on this forum. I see it everywhere. I think you have a guilty conscious


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2018)

Take that shit to PM


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner



Holy dear god I think I got high and sticky fingers just from looking at these pics. I know I drooled a little lol Fantastic job on those beauties, and a great attempt at trying to get this thread back on track. 
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Take that shit to PM
> View attachment 4080654


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

@Bob Zmuda your shit is pure flame all the time. Looks like you dusted thst shit. Awesome!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @Gu~ I believe what you are needing are some "skva chem 91 crosses" ...


I would love to see this union.
I'd also love to see a Chem D cross as well as a Giesel cross.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> @Bob Zmuda your shit is pure flame all the time. Looks like you dusted thst shit. Awesome!


Thanks man. I really appreciate that.

Gu is making it easy with these beans though. Have not had a disappointing plant in the wild west series so far.

Pioneer kush yielded very small but it was pure bubba FIRE. Leather, coffee, tennis balls. I only had one female too.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did anyone else notice these new pop ups on the website are fake? One just popped out saying that someone just purchased Dirty Goo when its be sold out over 20 hours ago. Whats up with that ~Gu?View attachment 4080642


Just adding some things and taking some things away, figuring out what I like.
That popup is a little strange, and the times are off. There is a way to make it real time, but it will post your username... "Gu just bought Dreamcatcher"

I kind of like the feature if it worked flawlessly.

On another website note. *April 1st* will be the Golden Nuggets Rewards system change. I'm going away from the software used right now because of the flaws.
FWIW the other system is already completely setup but if I didn't give you guys until April 1st, I'd be getting endless grief in the emails.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jan 28, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone run. Night rider, Evergreen, Blizzard bush , or Copper chem outdoors ? If so how did they do ? Specifically pest and or mold resistance.


One of my copper chem was resistant to botrytis


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

Can we please stick to posts that are at least even slightly relevant to the title of this thread. Green Point Seeds. At least fight and have a pissing contest over GPS gear you are growing. Just seems really disrespectful to the breeder and their gear, not to mention those of us members here to creep what the title of thread states it is about.
Cheers


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

These daily thread turns are played out yall chill!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Seems as if people have missed how this all started to begin with. I made a simple post about how I "believe" people could increase their female to male ratio. Then I got attacked for it. For what reason???

Now of course, I'm part of the flame for defending myself when trolls shouldn't even have anything to say to me for such a post in the first place Heisengrow.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @Heisengrow in this very moment, of you calling me a snitch... Let me show you what I do everyday while sitting here chatting on the forums.... Here is some 5.0 for ya...This is real time bro.
> 
> This is what I do for a living.
> 
> ...


You really should post these in the heisen vs hillbilly thread.we miss you over there.all your pics are welcome in that thread for sure.
Sorry for the derailment but this dude gets under my skin with his backwoods wives tales and personal guarantees.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You cant change a seeds xy chromosome by any environmental variable.if this was true we would get males from feminized seeds which is impossible because they lack the male chromosone.female seeds are xx and thats it.the end.


correct, unless you talking about the moms producing the seeds. That environment holding/breeding those seeds can and does affect the sexual outcome of the open air pollinated seeds produced in that room.
you are correct, the sex of the seed is determined long before the seed is harvested for planting. 

@psychadelibud 
Reverse makes plants produce ethylene, that only stops a hormonal response that is triggering a sexually confused genetically female plant. It does not change the sex of plants. It will not make a female into a male or a male into a female and it will not change the genetics of a male or female plant.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> correct, unless you talking about the moms producing the seeds. That environment holding/breeding those seeds can and does affect the sexual outcome of the open air pollinated seeds produced in that room.
> you are correct, the sex of the seed is determined long before the seed is harvested for planting.
> 
> @psychadelibud
> Reverse makes plants produce ethylene, that only stops a hormonal response that is triggering a sexually confused genetically female plant. It does not change the sex of plants. It will not make a female into a male or a male into a female and it will not change the genetics of a male or female plant.


@chiqifella 

Yeah... I know this.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You really should post these in the heisen vs hillbilly thread.we miss you over there.all your pics are welcome in that thread for sure.
> Sorry for the derailment but this dude gets under my skin with his backwoods wives tales and personal guarantees.


Man when my indoor run is said and done, ill make sure and stop by.

For now I don't give a shit about these immature arguments anymore.

This right here is what gets on my nerves about you. Always flaming people and starting shit and when someone pushes back at you just an inch you whine like a small child.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @chiqifella
> 
> Yeah... I know this.


But can you guarantee it that' is the question.my geico guy can guarantee me I can save 20 percent on my car insurance.as long as you can guarantee it than I can go home now.my work is done here


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @chiqifella
> 
> Yeah... I know this.


was clarifying, as you said "Reverse can change sex". =not true

carry on


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


Long as you can put a guarantee on it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Seems as if people have missed how this all started to begin with. I made a simple post about how I "believe" people could increase their female to male ratio. Then I got attacked for it. For what reason???
> 
> Now of course, I'm part of the flame for defending myself when trolls shouldn't even have anything to say to me for such a post in the first place Heisengrow.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


I would rather have no reserve... Let those bad boys drop all the way down.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

But private jet fuel is expensive.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> But private jet fuel is expensive.


Well then maybe you need Chem 91 to make that problem a bit cheaper Gu... Lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


>


And the crowd goes.................................................................. Booooooo!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> was clarifying, as you said "Reverse can change sex". =not true
> 
> carry on


My wayward son...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


No reserve makes auctions more fun.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> No reserve makes auctions more fun.


Even if it slowed the price drop?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

4 out of 5 have germed and are above soil, on the Jelly Pie I just popped. 

Day 60 for three Deputies and one Cookies n Chem in the tent. They will finish soon, and the Jelly Pie and Brandywine seedlings will move in.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Even if it slowed the price drop?


In my humble opinion, yes. Indeed.


----------



## Trewalker (Jan 28, 2018)

@Gu~ Ditch the goofy pop up of someone buying something and when please


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2018)

Why would no reserve slow auction? Am I understanding this?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

@Gu~ Do you have Canadian distributors? and if so can you recommend one?
Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Why would no reserve slow auction? Am I understanding this?


To be competitive there has to be people viewing the product. If there is no reserve price, a fast auction would not make sense for me to offer on slow days/times.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


I personally like fast paced over no reserve. Chances are they will never make it too far under the current reserve anyways. I love hanging out on the site, but dont wanna be handcuffed to it waiting on longer price drops. Just my .02


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> @Gu~ Do you have Canadian distributors? and if so can you recommend one?
> Cheers


Just order em up from GPS it's all good


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I personally like fast paced over no reserve. Chances are they will never make it too far under the current reserve anyways. I love hanging out on the site, but dont wanna be handcuffed to it waiting on longer price drops. Just my .02


You have a point there Red. This is true. Maybe I am leaning to reserve as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Gu is making it easy with these beans though. Have not had a disappointing plant in the wild west series so far.
> 
> Pioneer kush yielded very small but it was pure bubba FIRE. Leather, coffee, tennis balls. I only had one female too.


Thanks man! I've got Pioneer Kush in my cart right now, but I may choose something else if the M/F ratio is skewed toward male. 
Have you grown Night Rider? That's the one I'm REALLY excited to try indoors.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Just order em up from GPS it's all good


I would much prefer to get them straight from the breeder I agree with you there. Was just wondering if maybe there was I way I could avoid the risk of customs. 
Thanks to Bob Zmuda and his incredible pictures of this gear. Along with the many others who have posted their pictures and experiences throughout the pages, it seems I will be saving up for some GPS gear instead of the other new to me breeder I had my eye on. I have just been really impressed with what has been shown and said of this gear in this thread.
Cheers and thanks to everyone for sharing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I personally like fast paced over no reserve. Chances are they will never make it too far under the current reserve anyways. I love hanging out on the site, but dont wanna be handcuffed to it waiting on longer price drops. Just my .02


I was actually thinking about writing a tool that alerts me when anything on my wish list hit the right price in an auction. 
Something super simple like a command line app that displays the info then beeps until I press a key. 
Hmm... feasible, but probably not worth the time.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


I an good with the reserve price. No complaints at all, aside from those who snipe stuff from my cart lol.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was actually thinking about writing a tool that alerts me when anything on my wish list hit the right price in an auction.
> Something super simple like a command line app that displays the info then beeps until I press a key.
> Hmm... feasible, but probably not worth the time.


I like it! Any ideas like that send to [email protected]


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

I finally got off my ass and ordered a pack of Cookies n Chem. Used up my Golden Nuggets.

I now have everything I might want from Greenpoint and am looking forward to getting the new test strains when that time comes.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I like it! Any ideas like that send to [email protected]


I'd like to get my account fixed I've sent you a few pm's in the last few days


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks man! I've got Pioneer Kush in my cart right now, but I may choose something else if the M/F ratio is skewed toward male.
> Have you grown Night Rider? That's the one I'm REALLY excited to try indoors.


Hey fam!,

I have not grown the knight rider. I have 2 packs and I'm REALLY excited to grow them. Maybe I'll pop some today (i need to start a new round) 

As for the pioneer kush, I only popped 2- 1 male 1 female.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I finally got off my ass and ordered a pack of Cookies n Chem. Used up my Golden Nuggets.
> 
> I now have everything I might want from Greenpoint and am looking forward to getting the new test strains when that time comes.


You sound like me now Bakersfield... Before you known it you will be buying duplicates.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

How is the germination and vigor on the Cookies N Chem?

I'm currently running an old pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko, Chem D x (forum) Girl Scout Cookies. The same strain and seed run that Skunkmasterflex pulled the GMO Cookies from.

I ended up with 50% germination and they're the slowest growing plants in veg. They've been vegging for a month and are barely 1 foot tall.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

So because it seems like a good time to ask. From those of you with the experience with GPS gear, what recommendations would you make on strains for PTSD, severe central nervous system damage, physical pain, eyeball pressure (glaucoma) and cancer? 
Cheers


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I an good with the reserve price. No complaints at all, aside from those who snipe stuff from my cart lol.


I'm with you,reserve is just fine..and you really have to watch out for those snipers tho


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


Depends on if the same number of packs will be auctioned off. As in, will the strains selected stay in auction more days because of the slower drop? The reserve is the discontinued price plus the faster drop = more chances.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 28, 2018)

Like them good Ole fast pace auction drops, reserved at 27.77$ with 8 elite selections. 
You know what I'm talking about @Gu.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You sound like me now Bakersfield... Before you known it you will be buying duplicates.


I've got triplets on quite a few packs, but with so many keepers found in each pack, I've slowed my roll.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got triplets on quite a few packs, but with so many keepers found in each pack, I've slowed my roll.


Lol I do too on most strains. I have 9 packs of Night Rider. Something about that strain just makes me wanna push it hard. Plus I need a solid I95 pheno for my journal over on icmag... Haha.

Sorry to hear about the 50% germ rate dude. First time in my entire life a week ago I popped 18 GPS for my first time and had 100% germination rate on all of them. And that is with 4 different strains.

Do you do the the soaking method in distilled water? Just curious.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Like them good Ole fast pace auction drops, reserved at 27.77$ with 8 elite selections.
> You know what I'm talking about @Gu.


I like this also.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So because it seems like a good time to ask. From those of you with the experience with GPS gear, what recommendations would you make on strains for PTSD, severe central nervous system damage, physical pain, eyeball pressure (glaucoma) and cancer?
> Cheers


Not really sure, but I was reading up on THCV recently and it has been found useful in treating PTSD, it seems to inhibit the ability to experience fear.
Durban is a great strain for THCV and many of its crosses like Girl Scout Cookies have high levels.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

For THCV definitely go with Full Moon Fever. That Durban Poison in her is known for the highest THCV levels.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How is the germination and vigor on the Cookies N Chem?
> 
> I'm currently running an old pack of Chem Cookies by Mamiko, Chem D x (forum) Girl Scout Cookies. The same strain and seed run that Skunkmasterflex pulled the GMO Cookies from.
> 
> I ended up with 50% germination and they're the slowest growing plants in veg. They've been vegging for a month and are barely 1 foot tall.


I have only popped 6, but had perfect germ rates and great growth and vigour (with the Cookies n Chem). Unfortunately only 1 of 6 were female, but I am hoping I have a half pack full of sexy ladies to pop at another time!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 28, 2018)

It doesn't matter what you do, @Gu~ . There's always going to be someone unhappy. Haha


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol I do too on most strains. I have 9 packs of Night Rider. Something about that strain just makes me wanna push it hard. Plus I need a solid I95 pheno for my journal over on icmag... Haha.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the 50% germ rate dude. First time in my entire life a week ago I popped 18 GPS for my first time and had 100% germination rate on all of them. And that is with 4 different strains.
> 
> Do you do the the soaking method in distilled water? Just curious.


I think they're about 5 years old and weren't stored correctly, in Spain nonetheless.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Not really sure, but I was reading up on THCV recently and it has been found useful in treating PTSD, it seems to inhibit the ability to experience fear.
> Durban is a great strain for THCV and many of its crosses like Girl Scout Cookies have high levels.


I have significant experience with Durban poison back in the late 90s. It was good for my ptsd but I seemed to build up tolerance to it within days of use, which sucked. Was an incredible , fast flowering sativa outdoors in northern Ontario though.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I think they're about 5 years old and weren't stored correctly, in Spain nonetheless.


Ahhh ha... Yep. That explains it lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have significant experience with Durban poison back in the late 90s. It was good for my ptsd but I seemed to build up tolerance to it within days of use, which sucked. Was an incredible , fast flowering sativa outdoors in northern Ontario though.


I think Hibernate would be good for "deep" pain relief but not sure on how well you can function on her.

I have Lyme disease... Due to the years I have spent in the bush guerilla growing and let me tell you it is a bitch. I tend to have better pain relief with sativa vs Indica's personally.

I recommended hibernate due to the fact that most people choose heavy indicas for pain over NLD strains.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have Lyme disease... Due to the years I have spent in the bush guerilla growing and let me tell you it is a bitch. I tend to have better pain relief with sativa vs India's personally.


Makes me afraid to leave the Ak.
The only danger in the woods around here, is getting eaten by a bear, sucked dry from our mosquitoes, or getting stomped to death by a moose.
No snakes, or weird blood born pathogens.


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Makes me afraid to leave the Ak.
> The only danger in the woods around here, is getting eaten by a bear, sucked dry from our mosquitoes, or getting stomped to death by a moose.
> No snakes, or weird blood born pathogens.


At least you can see and defend yourself against a bear,

The deer ticks which transmit the Lyme disease are running rampant here in the Northeast. They're about the size of the tip of a pin and nearly impossible to see.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey fam!,
> 
> I have not grown the knight rider. I have 2 packs and I'm REALLY excited to grow them. Maybe I'll pop some today (i need to start a new round)
> 
> As for the pioneer kush, I only popped 2- 1 male 1 female.



smoke report on cackleberry? did it earn a spot as a keeper? did you ever find anything good from ocean grown? I think it was you I pointed in there direction many moons ago.

I am about to pull trigger on dreamcatcher, cackleberry, and jelly pie. is there anything else I should consider? im not much of a ogkb fan so I am skipping the BB.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

We also now have Lyme carrying ticks throughout Nova Scotia. I am not 40 yet and there was a time in my mid teens they weren't even here yet.
My heart goes out to you underground hillbilly psychedelibud. Not fun shit. 
Cheers


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Some people are just waiting for others to step out of line, to what they consider wrong or just waiting to attack on another's experience to... Why? I don't know.
> 
> But I did say I can't argue about this one cause you fellars are right. There ya go, you got your target, you got your lead, you got your point, you proved me wrong. I will take that and walk with it.
> 
> ...


Hey man, I'd just like to point out that while I enjoy your persona, this is pseudoscience.

What you are describing is correlation, specifically a positive correlation. What you want to find is the causitive, which requires more than what most people's home laboratories are capable of.

For example, did you know that there is a positive correlation between ice cream sales and drowning (the more ice cream that is sold, the more that people drown. no bullshit)? Does ice cream cause drowning, or is there another factor at play here that we are not aware of? (it's because more people buy ice cream when the weather is nice, and more people go swimming when the weather is nice)

Another problem is that your dataset is far too small. Even if you grow out 600 plants, it's too small and will have too many outliers (such as different packs from different plants, or even variance pack to pack). Not only that, but conditions from germination to two weeks must be repeatable _exactly_ time and time again until you have enough points to be able to plot a line.


----------



## tatonka (Jan 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Hey man, I'd just like to point out that while I enjoy your persona, this is pseudoscience.
> 
> What you are describing is correlation, specifically a positive correlation. What you want to find is the causitive, which requires more than what most people's home laboratories are capable of.
> 
> ...


Science not drama


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> At least you can see and defend yourself against a bear,
> 
> The deer ticks which transmit the Lyme disease are running rampant here in the Northeast. They're about the size of the tip of a pin and nearly impossible to see.


Crazy! We don't have fleas and ticks either. 

Bears here are best avoided! It's a good practice to speak loudly and make as much noise as you can when walking in the woods. If you get too close and surprise a bear, a couple of inches on the length of the barrel on your pistol, as you unholster, can make the difference of getting off a shot or getting mauled and getting buried for a midnight snack. Those brownies are lightning fast and can plow right through brush and small trees. 
It's not like there's one hiding behind every tree, though. A person is more likely to get mugged in the city than eaten in the woods.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Crazy! We don't have fleas and ticks either.
> 
> Bears here are best avoided! It's a good practice to speak loudly and make as much noise as you can when walking in the woods. If you get too close and surprise a bear, a couple of inches on the length of the barrel on your pistol, as you unholster, can make the difference of getting off a shot or getting mauled and getting buried for a midnight snack. Those brownies are lightning fast and can plow right through brush and small trees.
> It's not like there's one hiding behind every tree, though. A person is more likely to get mugged in the city than eaten in the woods.


We only have black bears around here and i know some people bigger than the bears lol


----------



## ray098 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man. I really appreciate that.
> 
> Gu is making it easy with these beans though. Have not had a disappointing plant in the wild west series so far.
> 
> Pioneer kush yielded very small but it was pure bubba FIRE. Leather, coffee, tennis balls. I only had one female too.


Got any pics of the pk


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Crazy! We don't have fleas and ticks either.
> 
> Bears here are best avoided! It's a good practice to speak loudly and make as much noise as you can when walking in the woods. If you get too close and surprise a bear, a couple of inches on the length of the barrel on your pistol, as you unholster, can make the difference of getting off a shot or getting mauled and getting buried for a midnight snack. Those brownies are lightning fast and can plow right through brush and small trees.
> It's not like there's one hiding behind every tree, though. A person is more likely to get mugged in the city than eaten in the woods.


The only thing even close to that by us are the mountain kitties. I have seen them out my back door. Every time I hike the trail behind my house I get the feeling I’m being watched. It’s very unnerving.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The only thing even close to that by us are the mountain kitties. I have seen them out my back door. Every time I hike the trail behind my house I get the feeling I’m being watched. It’s very unnerving.


Don't worry, with them you don't even see or hear it coming......


----------



## ray098 (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


I like no reserve


----------



## THT (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here's my hickock.about 3 weeks left maybe go to 4 more.been 6 weeks since flip from clone
> 
> View attachment 4080247


How is the smell on that?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Hey fam!,
> 
> I have not grown the knight rider. I have 2 packs and I'm REALLY excited to grow them. Maybe I'll pop some today (i need to start a new round)
> 
> As for the pioneer kush, I only popped 2- 1 male 1 female.


Birthday popping luck?


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


Looks like some fire @Bob Zmuda!!!  
How long did the Golden Nugget Run?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

THT said:


> How is the smell on that?


It's different than all the rest.kind of a gun cleaner smell with some hint of pine.I think the pine smell comes cause I put a pine cone in the bucket when she was young.
im thinking she might come around but I'll have to see.shes got a few weeks left.also I noticed all the calyxs are alot smaller than normal


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 28, 2018)

Secret reserve, and change it up.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks man! I've got Pioneer Kush in my cart right now, but I may choose something else if the M/F ratio is skewed toward male.
> Have you grown Night Rider? That's the one I'm REALLY excited to try indoors.


I got 4/6 females with my pioneers. Some pics if anyones interested   table looks digusting I know lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

ray098 said:


> Got any pics of the pk


I do not. I kept meaning to and all the sudden it was gone. 


GreenHighlander said:


> Birthday popping luck?


It was actually last weekend. No clue why that dumb thread is still going. 


Derrick83 said:


> Looks like some fire @Bob Zmuda!!!
> How long did the Golden Nugget Run?


Thank you! I chopped her at day 65.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I do not. I kept meaning to and all the sudden it was gone.
> 
> It was actually last weekend. No clue why that dumb thread is still going.
> 
> Thank you! I chopped her at day 65.


smoke report on cackleberry? did it earn a spot as a keeper? did you ever find anything good from ocean grown? I think it was you I pointed in there direction many moons ago.

I am about to pull trigger on dreamcatcher, cackleberry, and jelly pie. is there anything else I should consider? im not much of a ogkb fan so I am skipping the BB.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

WTF? 
I put a couple of packs of cult classics in my cart @$38 then got distracted. 
Came back and now they are $77 each???
Yeah, no. 
Back to the drawing board...


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jan 28, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> What are the changes exactly? Should we use our current nuggets before then? Will they be worth less after April 1 for will we just be getting less for every dollar we spend?


All of your nuggets will stay the same and there is nothing to worry about

*GPS-TANK

And please don't hesitate to send me a message at the email Gu posted earlier. I am always around and will always answer your emails within a timely manner.*


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 28, 2018)

That's Tank, he's the best webmun


----------



## typoerror (Jan 28, 2018)

Lemon fizz x star dawg day 53
  
Purple badlands starting to let her true colors come out on day 53


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2018)

Sounds or reads like good greens are smoked tonight!


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> At least you can see and defend yourself against a bear,
> 
> The deer ticks which transmit the Lyme disease are running rampant here in the Northeast. They're about the size of the tip of a pin and nearly impossible to see.


That's the truth, I had six in archery season alone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I finally got off my ass and ordered a pack of Cookies n Chem. Used up my Golden Nuggets.
> 
> I now have everything I might want from Greenpoint and am looking forward to getting the new test strains when that time comes.


Same here. Spent all my nuggets and copped Copper Chem at a sweet price. Shopping all done.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg day 53
> View attachment 4080847 View attachment 4080849
> Purple badlands starting to let her true colors come out on day 53
> View attachment 4080851


Damn, that Lemon Fizz looks tasty.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg day 53
> View attachment 4080847 View attachment 4080849
> Purple badlands starting to let her true colors come out on day 53
> View attachment 4080851


That lemon fizz is gorgeous.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That's Tank, he's the best webmun


Thanks for the props Boss


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> That's the truth, I had six in archery season alone.


I usually get reinfected every 2 years on average. When this happens I stay on IV doxy for an entire month. Lyme cases have increased not only here in Ky but across the entire U.S. more in the last 5 years at a faster rate than it ever has.

In my case it isn't exactly that its so bad here but I practically live in the bush all year round.

@GreenHighlander Thanks for the support my man. I have to live with this for the rest of my life and symptoms are constantly present. An old hillbilly trick that works wonders, put powdered sulphur into a sock before you head into the woods and pat/dust your clothing, preferably from the waist down with it and around your ankles. Works much better than deet.

We got bears, mountain lions, rattlers and copperheads around here. And coyotes but they won't harm a flea... I have been within 20 feet of a pack many of nights working the garden.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg day 53
> View attachment 4080847 View attachment 4080849
> Purple badlands starting to let her true colors come out on day 53
> View attachment 4080851


How's that purple badlands smelling?

They are both gorgeous plants!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 28, 2018)

That is my pheno # 5. She's petty much all star dawg. Mouth coating creamy chemmy amazingness. Nothing fruity about her at all.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. Spent all my nuggets and copped Copper Chem at a sweet price. Shopping all done.


...till the spring releases


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> That is my pheno # 5. She's petty much all star dawg. Mouth coating creamy chemmy amazingness. Nothing fruity about her at all.


Sounds amazing man. 

@Gu~ Do you have any photos of your stardawg male? I would love to see him.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Sounds amazing man.
> 
> @Gu~ Do you have any photos of your stardawg male? I would love to see him.


He posted some pics in this thread I believe but they are definately burried.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg (Male) - Greenpoint Seeds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Same here. Spent all my nuggets and copped Copper Chem at a sweet price. Shopping all done.


Once you go Copper Chem, you'll never go back!

Didn't exactly rhyme, but you'll know what I mean.
BTW, Brisco County Orgie is a beauty and smells like a candy store.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Oh yeah... There's pimp daddy funk alright... Thanks Typo. I have been planning on reading through the entire thread but had began skipping around. Need to put that on my to do list.

That is a great looking stud for sure!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

Feels like Christmas again...Thanks!


----------



## THT (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's different than all the rest.kind of a gun cleaner smell with some hint of pine.I think the pine smell comes cause I put a pine cone in the bucket when she was young.
> im thinking she might come around but I'll have to see.shes got a few weeks left.also I noticed all the calyxs are alot smaller than normal


sounds similar to the pheno I had. Are you for real with the pinecone thing? Does that actually make a difference?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> smoke report on cackleberry? did it earn a spot as a keeper? did you ever find anything good from ocean grown? I think it was you I pointed in there direction many moons ago.
> 
> I am about to pull trigger on dreamcatcher, cackleberry, and jelly pie. is there anything else I should consider? im not much of a ogkb fan so I am skipping the BB.


Cackleberry is fantastic. I don't really keep clones but it had everything you could ask for.

Color, bag appeal, potency (very up happy high) yield, smell and flavor. Like cherry incense.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

100% germ rate for Orange Blossom Special on right, BOG Sour Bubble on left


----------



## typoerror (Jan 28, 2018)

Don't let Gu~'s handy work fool you, it's not really that visually pleasing of a male. He lays the funk down though which is all that matters. Haha



psychadelibud said:


> Oh yeah... There's pimp daddy funk alright... Thanks Typo. I have been planning on reading through the entire thread but had began skipping around. Need to put that on my to do list.
> 
> That is a great looking stud for sure!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

N


THT said:


> sounds similar to the pheno I had. Are you for real with the pinecone thing? Does that actually make a difference?


Lol naw man it's an inside joke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF?
> I put a couple of packs of cult classics in my cart @$38 then got distracted.
> Came back and now they are $77 each???
> Yeah, no.
> Back to the drawing board...


Well, shit. 
I got distracted watching the Farmers Open (golf), and missed the only two strains I was interested in (Tall White & Nurse Ratchet).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Feels like Christmas again...Thanks!
> View attachment 4080863


Agreed! I got my greenpoint papers last week. (Thanks guys!)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well, shit.
> I got distracted watching the Farmers Open (golf), and missed the only two strains I was interested in (Tall White & Nurse Ratchet).


I was watching that too but don't switch over to watch playoff. Who won


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was watching that too but don't switch over to watch playoff. Who won


Still tied after a 5 hole playoff! 
They finish tomorrow at 8:00 AM.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Still tied after a 5 hole playoff!
> They finish tomorrow at 8:00 AM.


I'm still awe struck at what pros are striking irons, lol. Day hit a wedge 180+ yards from tee on one of the par 3's. That's as far as my 4 iron


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

how do i redeem my nuggets? i click redeem and my balance doesnt change.... little tab says cancel redemption- so it is siupposedly applied?


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


Looks great Bob good job!....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Any word on Yeti OG x Polar bear OG?

I have a 3 pack freebie from ages ago I'd love to pop...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Any word on Yeti OG x Polar bear OG?
> 
> I have a 3 pack freebie from ages ago I'd love to pop...


how is the purple outlaw? looks to nbe a line he discontinued


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how do i redeem my nuggets? i click redeem and my balance doesnt change.... little tab says cancel redemption- so it is siupposedly applied?


That is how you do it, and yes it should be applied. I would try logging back out and then back in again and see if that corrects your problem. Click cancel redemption before you log out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how is the purple outlaw? looks to nbe a line he discontinued


I'm running it right now, keep an eye on my thread and you will see it in action from seed to harvest.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Any word on Yeti OG x Polar bear OG?
> 
> I have a 3 pack freebie from ages ago I'd love to pop...


I have been eyeballing that for a minute. I may pull the trigger on it soon before its gone for good.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Feels like Christmas again...Thanks!
> View attachment 4080863


Thank you I too have wondered what the males looked/smelled like...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> That is how you do it, and yes it should be applied. I would try logging back out and then back in again and see if that corrects your problem. Click cancel redemption before you log out.


that worked, however it will not let you use 40% off and your nuggets at same time...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

The Deputy at day 60.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> that worked, however it will not let you use 40% off and your nuggets at same time...


Yeah you have to use one or the other with a coupon code. But if anything on site is ever on sale without coupon code, you can use them. Its one or the other though with codes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy at day 60. View attachment 4080924


Lookin' like the Hulk Spondylo!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy at day 60. View attachment 4080924


any strawberry terps?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 28, 2018)

Dont mean to vear off of the canna talk, but Lymes disease is no joke. Ive had it over 5x and i believe it is now chronic. My neigbors have, and a good percentage of my family has it, Thank god none of my kids. We are a big outdoor family and we always do a "tick check" . PLEASE !! folks, if you or your kids are outdoors PLEASE check for ticks. If anyone has any questions about these nasty lil critters, or lymes feel free to p.m me and i will do my best to educate you or atleast steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> any strawberry terps?


Not so much on this pheno, but strong strawberry terps on another Deputy pheno I have running.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah you have to use one or the other with a coupon code. But if anything on site is ever on sale without coupon code, you can use them. Its one or the other though with codes.


The problem is that sale items go back to full retail when the hit the auction. 
I had two packs of beans in my cart for the sale price of $38 each -- and then the auction started. When I went to checkout, the beans in my cart were now at auction price!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Dont mean to vear off of the canna talk, but Lymes disease is no joke. Ive had it over 5x and i believe it is now chronic. My neigbors have, and a good percentage of my family has it, Thank god none of my kids. We are a big outdoor family and we always do a "tick check" . PLEASE !! folks, if you or your kids are outdoors PLEASE check for ticks. If anyone has any questions about these nasty lil critters, or lymes feel free to p.m me and i will do my best to educate you or atleast steer you in the right direction.


Thank you for putting your concern and sympathy out there for folks that are suffering. I am chronic, CDC confirmed. I take so many sups, anti biotics, pain meds, herbs, it is a very complicating disease. There is a documentary on Lyme that is absolutely amazing called "Under Our Skin"... I recommend everyone that has Lyme or knows someone with Lyme, or just out of curiosity to watch it. Their is a part 2 now but I have not seen it.

I'm taking one of my little ones this week to get the western blot as he is experiencing symptoms ... Hope for the best!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The problem is that sale items go back to full retail when the hit the auction.
> I had two packs of beans in my cart for the sale price of $38 each -- and then the auction started. When I went to checkout, the beans in my cart were now at auction price!


Ahh that sucks man. I did not know that.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2018)

Hell yeah Gu, I'm on that. Nice bundle man.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 28, 2018)

nm fixed it. accidentally submitted order twice


----------



## coppershot (Jan 28, 2018)

Booya, very nice indeed!


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 28, 2018)

I kept trying my account password


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 28, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how is the purple outlaw? looks to nbe a line he discontinued


Love it. Dirty earthy grape skittles.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Ahh that sucks man. I did not know that.


My only hope is if cult classics beans are taken out of the auction before the discount code runs out. Then I'd be back where I was before the auction started & could finish the checkout.


----------



## globalz (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Rollitup Exclusive Reverse Auction: https://greenpointseeds.com/product/rollitup-reverse-auction-bundle/
> Password: rollitup
> no reserve. $10 drop/10min


have fun boys already have a pack of the puro papaya and just copped nurse ratchet!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2018)

greencropper said:


> ...till the spring releases


LOL...I know, but for real, that's it. I had more than I needed before I wandered over to this thread, then couldn't pass on $17 and $37 packs vouched for by some people who's opinions I respect from other threads. Now, the 'flagship' strain is soon in house. If it's as good as it's supposed to be, then F2s and orgi crosses make me golden for years.



Bakersfield said:


> Once you go Copper Chem, you'll never go back!
> 
> Didn't exactly rhyme, but you'll know what I mean.
> BTW, Brisco County Orgie is a beauty and smells like a candy store.


Smoked my last buds of orgi a couple of days ago. I go through the orange plants in record time. But orgi beans will be cued up with the other on hand orange beans for the annual fall chuck . Maybe hide a copper chem in the middle just for fun. Chem orgi?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Rollitup Exclusive Reverse Auction: https://greenpointseeds.com/product/rollitup-reverse-auction-bundle/
> Password: rollitup
> no reserve. $10 drop/10min


Was wondering when u was gonna show some.love to the riu fans


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2018)

Is this shit legit ... What about shipping ? ... Stealthy or Stamped : No seeds in here officer " 

And are there any bad experiences ....


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

10K comments in this thread


----------



## higher self (Jan 28, 2018)

Damn I want that Oni pack! Lol!


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Is this shit legit ... What about shipping ? ... Stealthy or Stamped : No seeds in here officer "
> 
> And are there any bad experiences ....


Legit. Stealthy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 28, 2018)

Just got the 3 pack including the oni papaya and dirty fuckin sister for 153.
Thanks gu that was a straight up soild


----------



## globalz (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just got the 3 pack including the oni papaya and dirty fuckin sister for 153.
> Thanks gu that was a straight up soild


indeed was good buy!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jan 28, 2018)

@greenpointseeds 

Hands down the best descriptions i have yet to come across. Makes me want to buy everything i look at. Your web guy needs a raise ! (great marketing once i get to the site) Yall need to spread the word more though somehowe. I been doing this a bit now and i just happend to come across your site. Also as a customer, it is comforting to see that you actually visit this thread @Gu~ . As states legalize more and more, yall need to let them know you exist. Once they visit and see the deals i can guarantee most will be hooked. Great job btw, n shoot i havnt even grown any of your stuff yet.


----------



## greencropper (Jan 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL...I know, but for real, that's it. I had more than I needed before I wandered over to this thread, then couldn't pass on $17 and $37 packs vouched for by some people who's opinions I respect from other threads. Now, the 'flagship' strain is soon in house. If it's as good as it's supposed to be, then F2s and orgi crosses make me golden for years.
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked my last buds of orgi a couple of days ago. I go through the orange plants in record time. But orgi beans will be cued up with the other on hand orange beans for the annual fall chuck . Maybe hide a copper chem in the middle just for fun. Chem orgi?


indeed i wasnt expecting these 'specials' & had no real intention of adding to the stock before i saw whats going down with GPS, now certainly enough genetics for interesting pollen chucks for at least 8-10years...shiiiiiite!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 28, 2018)

Pulled the trigger on THE DEPUTY ( no pun ) - pinched last pack for under $30 .

Hope to see those beans soon !


----------



## gritzz (Jan 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just got the 3 pack including the oni papaya and dirty fuckin sister for 153.
> Thanks gu that was a straight up soild


Where are the papaya and dirty sisters...?


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 28, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Where are the papaya and dirty sisters...?


Got bought like 45 min ago lol


----------



## gritzz (Jan 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got bought like 45 min ago lol


Damit missed out on the bundles ha....oh well...really wanted oni poon tang pie over the summer but missed it


----------



## organitron (Jan 29, 2018)

I swear I saw a popup on the GPS site that said someone just purchased Tank. I hope that buyer likes flannel, and lots of it. GPS gettin seedier by the minute, YeeHaw!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

organitron said:


> I swear I saw a popup on the GPS site that said someone just purchased Tank. I hope that buyer likes flannel, and lots of it. GPS gettin seedier by the minute, YeeHaw!


Saw that too.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Word
> View attachment 4081009


Nice! Thanks man. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## hydgrow (Jan 29, 2018)

Dang I missed the auctions by a mile! Lol

Great job Tank keep up the great work!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Word
> View attachment 4081009


Effin' memes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Effin' memes.


Haha.i can put my personal guarantee on any meme I post.as a matter of fact I guarantee it's guarantee cause I said it.now you can all rest easy.


----------



## chiqifella (Jan 29, 2018)

any suggestions for the most pronounced "Pine" (pinene) from @Gu~ ?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2018)

Got 3 California Cannon into the flower tent and 5 small seedling Night Rider doing well.

3 Copper Chem at 27 days and impressive with my smallest is catchin' up. Very much frosty already and getting good size on them. Already! One or maybe two will meet Mr Black Gold tomorrow.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Got 3 California Cannon into the flower tent and 5 small seedling Night Rider doing well.
> 
> 3 Copper Chem at 27 days and impressive with my smallest is catchin' up. Very much frosty already and getting good size on them. Already! One or maybe two will meet Mr Black Gold tomorrow.


Ive had ccannon in my cart at least 4x-never pulled the trigger though-dont really need'em


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *Hope you enjoy the new filtering options:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New filtering options are cool, but when I check the "in stock" box in the filter, all the items sold out in the auction still pop up.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 29, 2018)

Got my first GPS grow under way... 5 Moondance and 5 Gunslinger... all popped in paper towels took 28 hrs...
All above ground in less than 72hrs.. Looking good so far...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Word
> View attachment 4081009


This belongs in The Official GU Ass Kissing Thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive had ccannon in my cart at least 4x-never pulled the trigger though-dont really need'em


There's really no hurry. _Scarcity marketing_ is just fluff.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Got 3 California Cannon into the flower tent and 5 small seedling Night Rider doing well.
> 
> 3 Copper Chem at 27 days and impressive with my smallest is catchin' up. Very much frosty already and getting good size on them. Already! One or maybe two will meet Mr Black Gold tomorrow.


I've found the Copper Chem clones extremely well. They're fast and vigorous, blowing right past all other clones I have going.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 29, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> This belongs in The Official GU Ass Kissing Thread.


Oh, he's just being a nutswinger.... you know, that term he used to describe myself and everyone else who told him how to best take advantage of the nuggets system a few months back.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 29, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Oh, he's just being a nutswinger.... you know, that term he used to describe myself and everyone else who told him how to best take advantage of the nuggets system a few months back.


Yeh, I'm just breaking balls, I don't wanna get the sh!t started! lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I'm just breaking balls, I don't wanna get the sh!t started! lol


No worries,sniffing my ball sweat can block ones ability to smell my sarcasm.carry on.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

On a more serious note gunslinger starting to flower pretty good now.pushing around 720ppm on these girls and they are liking it.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 29, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I'm just breaking balls, I don't wanna get the sh!t started! lol


I didn't realize that it had ever stopped. H2uh-oh2!


----------



## tatonka (Jan 29, 2018)

T


Chunky Stool said:


> There's really no hurry. _Scarcity marketing_ is just fluff.


His marketing technique is working.


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> On a more serious note gunslinger starting to flower pretty good now.pushing around 720ppm on these girls and they are liking it.
> View attachment 4081251
> 
> View attachment 4081252


They look happy with the new light...


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 29, 2018)

tatonka said:


> T
> 
> His marketing technique is working.


No Shit? That's how I ended up with 21 packs since Oct..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

tatonka said:


> T
> 
> His marketing technique is working.


I never said it didn't work. 
But people who are familiar with scarcity marketing don't freak out when they see discounts & countdowns. 

It's actually been around a long time. 
Remember infomercials saying "_Call within' the next 10 minutes and we'll double your order for free_"?
*Scarcity marketing 101 *

Ever bought a car?
They say if you walk away, you'll never get a better deal -- or even the same deal at any point in the future. 

It's just marketing...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2018)

Discounts sure beat retail prices though.....marketing or no


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never said it didn't work.
> But people who are familiar with scarcity marketing don't freak out when they see discounts & countdowns.
> 
> It's actually been around a long time.
> ...


Gym membership pitch: "I'm only allowed to offer you this price to first time visitors. Our normal competitive pricing is always available hereafter."


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Discounts sure beat retail prices though.....marketing or no


What are the odds that anyone buys GPS seeds at normal retail?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the odds that anyone buys GPS seeds at normal retail?


I occasionally paid retail. If I want it, I want it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the odds that anyone buys GPS seeds at normal retail?


Right? Especially when retail price is arbitrary.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I occasionally paid retail. If I want it, I want it.


Timing is everything. If you want it NOW, there are usually few options.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> They look happy with the new light...


That setup is the shit.i have no complaints.im building 5 more just like it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That setup is the shit.i have no complaints.im building 5 more just like it


Why did you pick COBs over quantum boards? Just curious. 
I'm going to do an LED build this spring and have not decided which way to go. 
Maybe a combo?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What are the odds that anyone buys GPS seeds at normal retail?


I got 3 fire ass packs last night for 153.dirty sister and oni puro papaya.there was one other but I was to excited about the other 2 to remember
Does anyone else remember what the 3 packs were last night for auction.i. ant see them in my greenpoint dashboard.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 29, 2018)

For the record, I agree with you both. I justlike the discounts. It's great marketing. Retail is set to align with the upper middle range of breeders. Not the most expensive but not cheap. Enough wiggle room to discount to wholesale.

Everyone's happy 

I never need seeds. I have plenty. Every seed purchase I make is impulse. If there's a discount code I use it. If not nuggets. If no nuggets I'll pay retail.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why did you pick COBs over quantum boards? Just curious.
> I'm going to do an LED build this spring and have not decided which way to go.
> Maybe a combo?


Cause QBs are hard to find.there both as good as the other.the heatsinks for the boards are what's hard to find.i will probably get the boards next and run 1 room with cobs and 1 with qbs and see how it goes.i found a 2 board kit on a 4 foot slate 240 watts for 350 a piece.i would need 6 total for a 4x10.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got 3 fire ass packs last night for 153.dirty sister and oni puro papaya.there was one other but I was to excited about the other 2 to remember
> Does anyone else remember what the 3 packs were last night for auction.i. ant see them in my greenpoint dashboard.


That was a nice score!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> For the record, I agree with you both. I justlike the discounts. It's great marketing.


For now, yes it is. He's gotten a lot of seeds out to far more people than he otherwise would have. If the weed turns out very good, then his rep is solid for all future endeavors including fewer sales and promotions.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2018)

this is just like kohls with 20% off and kohls cash. makes it fun to pay a normal price. creates impulse buys, and depends on the peron, but it makes it fun

JCPENNEY tried a new program of real low prices all the time, no more coupons and they lost hundreds of millions in revenue. people like the thrill of the hunt.

after all my discounts, nuggets etc, I got 6 packs of beans for $240ish including shipping and processing fees.

which is the exact right price someone should pay for direct from breeder. he is still doing better than selling wholesale to the other shops. consignment he has to wait to get paid, some banks never paying, and if paid up front, they get a discount for around 20-50 a pack anyways. trust me he does better having his website like this, he controls the ebb and flow of sales and he doesnt have to worry about another bank giving shitty customer service.


----------



## rocker335 (Jan 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause QBs are hard to find.there both as good as the other.the heatsinks for the boards are what's hard to find.i will probably get the boards next and run 1 room with cobs and 1 with qbs and see how it goes.i found a 2 board kit on a 4 foot slate 240 watts for 350 a piece.i would need 6 total for a 4x10.


Still highly recommend that you try a cheap Quantum Board build since these new COBs are working so well for you. You could put together a 2x QB120 setup to easily take care of a 3x3 veg setup - 120-130 watts to take care of mother plants? All these QBs throw out 400-500 Umoles at very comfortable distances.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 29, 2018)

Cookies n Chem at day 61.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 29, 2018)

Starting to show some frost..


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 29, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Starting to show some frost..


Strain?


----------



## KENTA (Jan 29, 2018)

*My own cross one of which is a greenpoint strain.. night rider I believe. Peyote purp male*


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 29, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Starting to show some frost..


It reminds me of the "Blizzard Bush" on the website. Super frosty with fatty calyxes.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jan 29, 2018)

KENTA said:


> Starting to show some frost..


Ahhayyahheeeahhh... taco.... ahhhayyahheeeahhh... grrrrrande.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 29, 2018)

looks like a peyote purple leaner for sure.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks like peyote purple on steroids. Hopefully night rider kicks the potency up a few notches. Nice work.


----------



## KENTA (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah that's my hope


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 29, 2018)

KENTA said:


> *My own cross one of which is a greenpoint strain.. night rider I believe. Peyote purp male*


Nice you got a PP male. Those are hard to come by. Did you make S1s or F2? (Not sure which it is in this case?)


----------



## KENTA (Jan 29, 2018)

Yeah theyre hard to find. Took me a year and 7 packs to get him. Pollinated a female night right rider with PP male pollen.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 29, 2018)

Is anyone currently growing out doc holiday?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem at day 61. View attachment 4081347 View attachment 4081348 View attachment 4081349


You are killing it with that CC... How much longer you think she's gonna go before you end her?

Beautiful plant man. Great work!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Ahhayyahheeeahhh... taco.... ahhhayyahheeeahhh... grrrrrande.


Is that Weird Al?? Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> This belongs in The Official GU Ass Kissing Thread.


Word! Haha


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Oh, he's just being a nutswinger.... you know, that term he used to describe myself and everyone else who told him how to best take advantage of the nuggets system a few months back.


You know your characters for sure and well lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Got off pretty good on this one... Can't beat that price!



And here is the latest on my GPS gear... 18 GPS beans total. Knight Rider, Jelly Pie, Full Moon Fever and Purple Outlaw. Yeah, I have been tinkling my magical formula down upon them because I have "faith" in the super natural! They shall become ladies except for one elite stud per each group of strains.... Haha.

   

They been hiding beside and below these girls... The big ladies are stealing all of the light but teaching them well, how to live and how to win and how to be elite! These clones are gonna hand me those veg lights in a couple of days and I am gonna throw them under some 1000 watters... Gonna move the seedlings into my veg room, almost finished with that. That is 22 girls in 5 gallon grow bags, gonna be a hell of a show yo!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 30, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Got off pretty good on this one... Can't beat that price!
> 
> View attachment 4081477
> 
> ...


Tell me about the magic Formula.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Tell me about the magic Formula.


It is just pure sarcasm. No biggie ... 

I'll post results of M to F ratio in about 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2018)

My Copper Chems are smellin' like lemon zest and air let out of a tire! You know that smell. I can't describe it any other way at four weeks today. Pollination today by way of a Black Gold boy!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 30, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You are killing it with that CC... How much longer you think she's gonna go before you end her?
> 
> Beautiful plant man. Great work!


Thank you pal, much appreciated.

Not much longer now. Probably taking them down by the end of the week. Was aiming for day 63-67, based on breeder info and what I have seen others run with success. By the looks of her, that should be just about right, give or take a few days.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you pal, much appreciated.
> 
> Not much longer now. Probably taking them down by the end of the week. Was aiming for day 63-67, based on breeder info and what I have seen others run with success. By the looks of her, that should be just about right, give or take a few days.


Well whatever you choose to do, we both know, that you are going to be enjoying your own work and art, to the fullest, at its finest. Grown with love... Enjoy brother!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 30, 2018)

Need a report on garlix and hibernate?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 30, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Need a report on garlix and hibernate?


Bakersfield grew out garlix, look threw his posts and you’ll find some info.


----------



## BloomFielder (Jan 30, 2018)

Golden nug heading into week 6.


Citrus green apple tire rubber adhesive tape zap!


----------



## globalz (Jan 30, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> On a more serious note gunslinger starting to flower pretty good now.pushing around 720ppm on these girls and they are liking it.
> View attachment 4081251
> 
> View attachment 4081252


how is your eagle scout turning into?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bakersfield grew out garlix, look threw his posts and you’ll find some info.


10-4

Bakersfield where are you? I`m coming for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 30, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Bakersfield where are you?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2018)

Hibernate sums it up. Late evening weed and strong, as usual.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2018)

Grabbed juniper and beyond and tall white for shipping out the door


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Grabbed juniper and beyond and tall white for shipping out the door


Using nuggets?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Using nuggets?


Yea one for 12.77 the other 27.77


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea one for 12.77 the other 27.77


Tall White and Nurse Ratchet were on sale for $38 before the auction. With the 40% off code, you could have gotten them for $23 each.
Then the auction started and fucked up the prices (full retail instead of sale price).

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## Johnboyfarmboy (Jan 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried the sunset strip , grabbed it today for 42.77 , first of the cult classic that I grabbed , running two California cannon right now.


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey Everybody!
I was pondering something and it led me to a question that I thought might yield interesting results. What was the earliest day you have harvested a GPS strain, what was the strain, and what were the results (mature, too early, etc.)? I realize there are a ton of variables, but I am curious about outliers and the results.

Day 52, Pioneer Kush, Might have been too late by 7-10 days? (requires further testing before I can make a definitive statement)

Has anyone had PK mature way earlier than expected?


----------



## L2d22 (Jan 30, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> When you speak the truth, it is interesting.
> 
> I never thought it would get that many likes, but man its coming from the heart.
> 
> ...


Much love brother, always and forever to take care of your loves!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 30, 2018)

Just picked up a pack of Nurse Ratchet. Thanks @Heisengrow or @Heisenbubble for pointing it out. I never really looked at Cult Classic but for $22 I couldn't pass it up. 

Hopefully I get a decent male and chuck pollen on a CV Animal Cookie fem.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 30, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Hey Everybody!
> I was pondering something and it led me to a question that I thought might yield interesting results. What was the earliest day you have harvested a GPS strain, what was the strain, and what were the results (mature, too early, etc.)? I realize there are a ton of variables, but I am curious about outliers and the results.
> 
> Day 52, Pioneer Kush, Might have been too late by 7-10 days? (requires further testing before I can make a definitive statement)
> ...


I've had a guard dawg x star dawg that was done at day 47.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I've had a guard dawg x star dawg that was done at day 47.


What is the typical flower time for Stardawg?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't recall what days i took Pioneer but it wasn't a long flowering variety, 63 is probably amber'd up, some might say done at 56 @Doc13


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2018)

Black Gold has met my Copper Chem middle sister, not the biggest but very frosty at 28 days. Hope to have good news in a few weeks. 

3 California Cannon 2 days in flower and still strong and wanting to reach a little I think.

My 5 Night Rider seedlings are all about like each other and just getting started. 

On a somewhat heavier note. I haven’t moved since vaping some Purple Mountain Majesty. Very strong and tends to plant me like a tree! Find my coffee cup!


----------



## typoerror (Jan 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is the typical flower time for Stardawg?


Most of the things I've grown with star dawg are done between 56 and 65 days.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

Couple of clones of Copper Chem. I have another that's closing in on day 50, filling in and frosting up real nice but I couldn't reach it on the table. Plus, I still haven't found a decent spot in this basement grow to take pics

I tried to get a whole plant pic but its kinda tight in the back veg room where I attempted these pics

 

I guess I have a little helper in this one. Cleaning up the bottom leaves, lol
 
Normally, pets are off limits in the grow but this little bugger can be sneaky

And I up-potted Bandit Breath today and its in full flower. I think I've stunted it though. I thought it was a male and let it get root bound while it was in another tent. Oh well, I still think its going to turn out OK and I made sure to grab some cutttings.

TNT and Cookies n Chem went into dirt today as well


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Couple of clones of Copper Chem. I have another that's closing in on day 50, filling in and frosting up real nice but I couldn't reach it on the table. Plus, I still haven't found a decent spot in this basement grow to take pics
> 
> I tried to get a whole plant pic but its kinda tight in the back veg room where I attempted these pics
> 
> ...


Hey man, I love that solid bud formation from top to bottom! I could only imagine if that particular cut you have was vegged for a month or two and flowered in a 7 or 10 gallon container, what such ridiculous yield it would have.

Or better yet, ran outdoor in 50 plus gallons of soil. Congrats on your luck and selection!

I might have already asked previously in the thread, but what kind of nose are you picking up on her?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey man, I love that solid bud formation from top to bottom! I could only imagine if that particular cut you have was vegged for a month or two and flowered in a 7 or 10 gallon container, what such ridiculous yield it would have.
> 
> Or better yet, ran outdoor in 50 plus gallons of soil. Congrats on your luck and selection!
> 
> I might have already asked previously in the thread, but what kind of nose are you picking up on her?


I didn't really touch the plants to do stem rubs. I was trying to keep the resin on my camera to a minimum and everything I photographed today was sticky icky. Also, at this point I was getting tired and still had to water everything.
This was the only female I got from a half pack and I'm very pleased with her. It puts out the frost and stacks up beautifully.
I have another that's a couple wks from chop. I'll try to give a more detailed report then.

And yeah, in a bigger pot these would explode. That pot they're in is only a 3gal


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 30, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Is anyone currently growing out doc holiday?


Just finished a couple of the Doc Holiday. Classic indica growth, buds filled in very nicely.

Had a few balls show at 7 weeks on one. Pinched them and watched her until it finished.

The small 12/12 girl turned nice and purple, and the smoke is heavy, and very unique. Walk out of the room for a few minutes, walk back in and the odor is unmistakable. Yeah, I like the Doc. Wish I had a larger grow area.....


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Jan 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Just finished a couple of the Doc Holiday. Classic indica growth, buds filled in very nicely.
> 
> Had a few balls show at 7 weeks on one. Pinched them and watched her until it finished.
> 
> The small 12/12 girl turned nice and purple, and the smoke is heavy, and very unique. Walk out of the room for a few minutes, walk back in and the odor is unmistakable. Yeah, I like the Doc. Wish I had a larger grow area.....


Welp I think ya sold me there hoss. 

Any pics?


----------



## typoerror (Jan 30, 2018)

Cookies n chem
  
 

Purple badlands


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 30, 2018)

2 different phenos of The Deputy, both on day 62.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 30, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Welp I think ya sold me there hoss.
> 
> Any pics?


Just what's left in the jar...sorry man. I'm doing 3 Cult Classic, Dirty Fantasy now, looking for that same purple darkness. I need to photo those.

I do miniature grows compared to most of the people on here. 4 plant limit here, 2' x 2.5' tent running Cree cobs.

Keeps me busy enough, and I'm fine for what I smoke.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 30, 2018)

The tent tonight, just over 2.5 weeks since the flip.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Just what's left in the jar...sorry man. I'm doing 3 Cult Classic, Dirty Fantasy now, looking for that same purple darkness. I need to photo those.
> 
> I do miniature grows compared to most of the people on here. 4 plant limit here, 2' x 2.5' tent running Cree cobs.
> 
> Keeps me busy enough, and I'm fine for what I smoke.


Ha, I just picked up Dirty Fantasy for the same reason. My purple pheno of Doc Holiday was Uber Dank.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Ha, I just picked up Dirty Fantasy for the same reason. My purple pheno of Doc Holiday was Uber Dank.


That one has turned into my 'late evening' indulgence!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> That one has turned into my 'late evening' indulgence!


Yep, I also ended up with two other phenotypes. A gold one and a green one. They were just as loud and potent, but purple had them in the flavor department.


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 30, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I've had a guard dawg x star dawg that was done at day 47.


Thanks! Glad to know I'm not totally losing it.


----------



## Doc13 (Jan 30, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I don't recall what days i took Pioneer but it wasn't a long flowering variety, 63 is probably amber'd up, some might say done at 56 @Doc13


Yeah, those were the numbers I was expecting to see. Instead it might be more like 42-45? I'm not complaining by any means, but a few will have to be put through the paces to see if it's actually repeatable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like GPS isn't carrying Cult Classic seeds anymore. (If you select them from the 'breeders' menu, nothing is listed.)


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Don't quote me on this but they was whining cause gu was selling them cheaper than they was comfortable with.he never mentioned any names but we all kinda guessed.maybe gu was trying to liquidate the stock to get out from under them.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 31, 2018)

cult classic is all thats been at auction the past few days with no reserve price


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 31, 2018)

I wonder if GPS will stabilize a set of vendors or will it always be here today and gone tomarrow ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> cult classic is all thats been at auction the past few days with no reserve price


But not THE Cult Classics.


----------



## typoerror (Jan 31, 2018)

He removes out of stock items/breeders from the site to keep the clutter at bay.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Don't quote me on this but they was whining cause gu was selling them cheaper than they was comfortable with.he never mentioned any names but we all kinda guessed.maybe gu was trying to liquidate the stock to get out from under them.


That's ironic. 
I've seen GPS gear for sale on other web sites at better prices.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Jan 31, 2018)

Was Cult classics all that ?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jan 31, 2018)

Bandit breath on the right


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> I wonder if GPS will stabilize a set of vendors or will it always be here today and gone tomarrow ?


Looks like he's moving toward only selling in-house gear. 

It's a margin thing...


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Don't quote me on this but they was whining cause gu was selling them cheaper than they was comfortable with.he never mentioned any names but we all kinda guessed.maybe gu was trying to liquidate the stock to get out from under them.


I thought it was dvg


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's ironic.
> I've seen GPS gear for sale on other web sites at better prices.


Was talking about cult classic.he made a post a while back about one of his breeders complaint he was selling there gear to cheap.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I thought it was dvg


It' possible but I was under the impression it was cult classic.you can get DVG gear all over for around the same as gu unless it was the auctions.which would make sense.if that' the case I won' buy anymore DVG.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like GPS isn't carrying Cult Classic seeds anymore. (If you select them from the 'breeders' menu, nothing is listed.)
> View attachment 4082198


I thought the same thing about CannaVenture. After the big selloff two weeks ago there was nothing listed under the CV banner but the strains have since been restocked


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It' possible but I was under the impression it was cult classic.you can get DVG gear all over for around the same as gu unless it was the auctions.which would make sense.if that' the case I won' buy anymore DVG.


DVG Humble Pie can be bought @ DCseedExchange for *$80* but GPS lists it at *$118*. 
That's a significant differrence! 
Unless you're getting a huge discount @ GPS, it pays to shop around.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> DVG Humble Pie can be bought @ DCseedExchange for *$80* but GPS lists it at *$118*.
> That's a significant differrence!
> Unless you're getting a huge discount @ GPS, it pays to shop around.


You can get it from glo for $60 lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> You can get it from glo for $60 lol


That's a decent price! Got a link?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a decent price! Got a link?


I second that!


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a decent price! Got a link?


https://gandlapparel.com/product/humble-pie-dungeons-vault-genetics/


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> DVG Humble Pie can be bought @ DCseedExchange for *$80* but GPS lists it at *$118*.
> That's a significant differrence!
> Unless you're getting a huge discount @ GPS, it pays to shop around.


Imagine paying 200$ for 4 packs of citrus farmer from GPS when banks had them listed for 150$ a pop!!! Gotta know when to hold out and be patient. Most breeders and seedbanks don’t like Gu because he have the best prices and system PERIOD!! Tell me how many seedbanks let you buy hot shit for pennies on the dollar? Instead of stepping their games up (other banks) they complain to breeders that he’s undercutting them. These dudes are raping the game charging 300% markup when gu mark them high when in all actuality they’ll sell for under 80$ or lower!!

Oh yea DVG didn’t wanna honor the 50$ a pack for citrus farmer because he felt gu sold for a cheap price but gu made him send my 3 other packs!!! Gotta salute cats like that that’s standup and don’t wanna rape our pockets.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I thought it was dvg


It likely was, but that doesn't mean others don't feel the same way.

Coincidentally, I'm soaking 3 freebies of DVG 'mix' from TDT to back up 5 cookies and chem and 4 jelly pie. I only need 5 girls from the group, so hopefully the DVGs will be sacrificed. If not, I figure they've got a chance to be worthwhile if needed.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

I personally don't really stick to just one Seedbank or specific breeder myself. I shop around. When I want GPS gear usually 90% of the time it comes from GPS website. Especially the auctions and sales and when I have Golden Nuggets built up.

But say Oregon Green Seeds has a pack of GPS for cheaper than what GPS is listing theirs for, I will grab it there. Plus I have found a few places that offer a lot of GPS gear that has been unlisted and discontinued for a while. Such as the Polar Bear crosses, Sky Pilot etc...

I even still order from overseas from time to time especially if I don't need my seeds quickly on a time frame. You can find tons of breeders and banks that offer beans you cannot get in the US. There are great deals with other seed companies and breeders just like there is with GPS out there. You just gotta use Google as your friendly search party. But I will say GPS is in my top 3. Might make it to number one again once my problem is addressed and taken care of that I am currently having with GPS at the moment.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It likely was, but that doesn't mean others don't feel the same way.
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm soaking 3 freebies of DVG 'mix' from TDT to back up 5 cooikies and chem and 4 jelly pie. I only need 5 girls from the group, so hopefully the DVGs will be sacrificed. If not, I figure they've got a chance to be worthwhile if needed.


From the looks of your varieties there I think you'll be happy anyway they turn out


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> From the looks of your varieties there I think you'll be happy anyway they turn out


My entire experience with GDP was a female from version 2, and an original Candy Land. Both were all time awful plants. Surely just bad luck, but that's the main reason the DVG mix has been chosen for 'just in case' duties. That, and the abundance of recently purchased quality [hopefully] beans that bumped up the 'primo' storage tin significantly.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My entire experience with GDP was a female from version 2, and an original Candy Land. Both were all time awful plants. Surely just bad luck, but that's the main reason the DVG mix has been chosen for 'just in case' duties. That, and the abundance of recently purchased quality [hopefully] beans that bumped up the 'primo' storage tin significantly.


Gpd for me was low germination freebies from the tude with no females...I'm in the same boat with seed purchases... went a little nuts in 2017


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Gpd for me was low germination freebies from the tude with no females...I'm in the same boat with seed purchases... went a little nuts in 2017


I purchased 20 GDP seeds from "Grand Daddy Purple Seeds". 10 were from attitude and 10 were from TSC. The seeds from the attitude look completely different than from TSC. The 10 pack of GDP from the tude are very small but very mature dark stripped seeds and all look exactly the same. The 10 GDP from TSC are varied in color and size and are mostly much larger than the ones from the tude.

I also got 11 GDP brand Candyland seeds from from attitude. Anxious to see how all of these turn out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh and I purchased all of mine during Black Friday.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 31, 2018)

Here is what I'm talking about. The seeds on the right in the photo are from Kens Granddaddy Purple Seeds (regs) via attitude.

The ones on the left in the picture are the seeds from Kens Granddaddy Purple Seeds (regs) via The Single Seed Center.

Look at the difference in the uniformity, shape, color and size of the seeds. The ones from Attitude were all exactly the same.

 

If the lighting was better you could definitely see a difference in the color.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine paying 200$ for 4 packs of citrus farmer from GPS when banks had them listed for 150$ a pop!!! Gotta know when to hold out and be patient. Most breeders and seedbanks don’t like Gu because he have the best prices and system PERIOD!! Tell me how many seedbanks let you buy hot shit for pennies on the dollar? Instead of stepping their games up (other banks) they complain to breeders that he’s undercutting them. These dudes are raping the game charging 300% markup when gu mark them high when in all actuality they’ll sell for under 80$ or lower!!
> 
> Oh yea DVG didn’t wanna honor the 50$ a pack for citrus farmer because he felt gu sold for a cheap price but gu made him send my 3 other packs!!! Gotta salute cats like that that’s standup and don’t wanna rape our pockets.


How do you explain other breeders selling GPS beans cheaper than GU? 
GPS retail prices are inflated. When you price everything at 25% above industry average, a 40% off sale is really only 15% off. 
I'm not saying GU is a bad guy. He's in business to make money and is obviously moving to a model that favors margin over volume -- just like the breeders you are complaining about.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2018)

Actually there are plenty of seed banks and breeders available in the US and Canada that we have plenty of options and all retailers market one way or the other, some use fear or stroke one's ego. Pay attention to the site and pick up that blind hog acorn every once in a while and be happy. my average delivered cost has been just under $25 per pack from Mr Gu~. Quality the best.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you explain other breeders selling GPS beans cheaper than GU?
> GPS retail prices are inflated. When you price everything at 25% above industry average, a 40% off sale is really only 15% off.
> I'm not saying GU is a bad guy. He's in business to make money and is obviously moving to a model that favors margin over volume -- just like the breeders you are complaining about.


Obviously you have a itch that’s looking to be scratched. I never ever paid retail for one GPS pack from the website. Show me the most expensive GPS pack and I’ll show you a receipt for under retail. If you’re dumb enough to pay retail do it. All you gotta do is have patience and the high priced pack you see will be lower sooner or later. FYI you don’t see me complaining about breeders because if it’s something I want imma buy it no matter the price.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

For the people that don’t understand business I’ll help you out. Gu marks up certain packs mainly copper chem, bandit breath, and black gold. Then he turns around and put said packs on the auction block at least once a month. So say you pay $80 to a $100 max for either of those you’re getting a discount plus plus plus plus plus he’s giving you money back with the nugget program. So how many seedbanks gives you money back when you spend money on their gear? I’ll wait for that one. Some people done spent enough to get a free $700 in nuggets (me me me me me) and all I had to pay was $5 for shipping. Point me to a bank with better 4/20 specials or the 66.6% special. Go spent $300 with SHN and get that free tootsie roll!! LMAO


----------



## greencropper (Jan 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here is what I'm talking about. The seeds on the right in the photo are from Kens Granddaddy Purple Seeds (regs) via attitude.
> 
> The ones on the left in the picture are the seeds from Kens Granddaddy Purple Seeds (regs) via The Single Seed Center.
> 
> ...


man i wary of any single seed orders...just to easy for the seller to slip in anything & 99% customers be none the wiser...gotta be original sealed breeders packs! i pollen chuck everything i buy so i must know its the real deal im getting!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you explain other breeders selling GPS beans cheaper than GU?
> GPS retail prices are inflated. When you price everything at 25% above industry average, a 40% off sale is really only 15% off.
> I'm not saying GU is a bad guy. He's in business to make money and is obviously moving to a model that favors margin over volume -- just like the breeders you are complaining about.


Most people in this thread average in the 30's or 40's a pack. Between my 8 packs of GPS seeds, 2 packs of DVG, 2 packs of CV and a pack of cult classics, I am sitting under 40 per pack.

I don't know another place that I can get top gear for less than $40 a pack. I know that I am not the only one.


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 31, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> For the people that don’t understand business I’ll help you out. Gu marks up certain packs mainly copper chem, bandit breath, and black gold. Then he turns around and put said packs on the auction block at least once a month. So say you pay $80 to a $100 max for either of those you’re getting a discount plus plus plus plus plus he’s giving you money back with the nugget program. So how many seedbanks gives you money back when you spend money on their gear? I’ll wait for that one. Some people done spent enough to get a free $700 in nuggets (me me me me me) and all I had to pay was $5 for shipping. Point me to a bank with better 4/20 specials or the 66.6% special. Go spent $300 with SHN and get that free tootsie roll!! LMAO


Tootsie Roll


----------



## Derrick83 (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Most people in this thread average in the 30's or 40's a pack. Between my 8 packs of GPS seeds, 2 packs of DVG, 2 packs of CV and a pack of cult classics, I am sitting under 40 per pack.
> 
> I don't know another place that I can get top gear for less than $40 a pack. I know that I am not the only one.


That's for sure you want her this guy say a word except I'm going to continue to my GPS!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Most people in this thread average in the 30's or 40's a pack. Between my 8 packs of GPS seeds, 2 packs of DVG, 2 packs of CV and a pack of cult classics, I am sitting under 40 per pack.
> 
> I don't know another place that I can get top gear for less than $40 a pack. I know that I am not the only one.


You completely missed the point, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2018)

Whistle Pig!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You completely missed the point, but thanks for sharing.


Bud you're such a downer. Complain abut the marketing, complain about the price Gu charges, complain 5 bucks. Honestly why bother coming into this thread. We get it, you're too broke or too stupid to buy when the deal happens. Quit taking the shit in the thread, you're insufferable.

I got your point. Let's see how astute you are....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Bud you're such a downer. Complain abut the marketing, complain about the price Gu charges, complain 5 bucks. Honestly why bother coming into this thread. We get it, you're too broke or too stupid to buy when the deal happens. Quit taking the shit in the thread, you're insufferable.
> 
> I got your point. Let's see how astute you are....


You should learn more about marketing. 
Fool. 

And you don't even want to start talking about assets, assuming you know what that means...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.


That’s Las Vegas triangle Kush right


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> That’s Las Vegas triangle Kush right


yes CV


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Bud .....why bother coming into this thread. We get it, you're too broke or too stupid to buy when the deal happens. Quit taking the shit in the thread, you're insufferable.





Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.





Chunky Stool said:


> You should learn more about marketing.
> Fool.


When Heisengrow seems to be, by comparison, a mellow weed grower.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2018)

Amos you know I am about as mellow as they come and generally don't jump in on the bullshit.... but good grief, the incessant complaining, whining and sob story just gets old. 

Love the meme!!


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 31, 2018)

Grabbed some Dirty Fantasy but I would still love to see a pic of it


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.


I hope that I can find some resemblance of that lemon pound cake in this pack of Boomtown (LVTK x Stardawg) I picked up.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Love the meme!!


You know his movies....you know his name.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> When Heisengrow seems to be, by comparison, a mellow weed grower.
> 
> View attachment 4082411


Im good man,broke ground on my building.16 x 32 feet. 10 foot ceilings.gonna have 4 separate 8 x16 growing areas all under LED cobs and boards and DWC.Shits about to get real.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 31, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Imagine paying 200$ for 4 packs of citrus farmer from GPS when banks had them listed for 150$ a pop!!! Gotta know when to hold out and be patient. Most breeders and seedbanks don’t like Gu because he have the best prices and system PERIOD!! Tell me how many seedbanks let you buy hot shit for pennies on the dollar? Instead of stepping their games up (other banks) they complain to breeders that he’s undercutting them. These dudes are raping the game charging 300% markup when gu mark them high when in all actuality they’ll sell for under 80$ or lower!!
> 
> Oh yea DVG didn’t wanna honor the 50$ a pack for citrus farmer because he felt gu sold for a cheap price but gu made him send my 3 other packs!!! Gotta salute cats like that that’s standup and don’t wanna rape our pockets.


With weed prices coming down, seed prices do too.


Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.


yeh, mine too. I'm a diabetic and lemon pound cake is my old nemesis! lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I hope that I can find some resemblance of that lemon pound cake in this pack of Boomtown (LVTK x Stardawg) I picked up.


yeah man of all the weed ive grown this shit smells just like a fresh pound cake still hot out the oven
heres a trimmed sample.still need a week but my wife had to try it so i cut a small top still drying


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.
> Oh man !! sounds delish,hmm should i pop my pack ? Or the boomtown cross.I'd like to try one of Gu~ new strains and document the grow here


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2018)

I have watched evil dead (both of them) and army of darkness way too many times. Admittedly, I have seen anything post 2000 aside from movies with cameo spots and the occasinal voiceover in family cartoons.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I have watched evil dead (both of them) and army of darkness way too many times. Admittedly, I have seen anything post 2000 aside from movies with cameo spots and the occasinal voiceover in family cartoons.


Let's not forget about burn notice I love his character in that show


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I have watched evil dead (both of them) and army of darkness way too many times. Admittedly, I have seen anything post 2000 aside from movies with cameo spots and the occasinal voiceover in family cartoons.





evergreengardener said:


> Let's not forget about burn notice I love his character in that show


I've got a killer buzz atm {IHG Cookies and Creme], wishing you all the same, and apologies for indulging myself, but, ya know, he's Brisco County, Jr after all, and if you're not already a fan, this should do it. Oh, and flipped a Pioneer Kush [ GPS content].


----------



## pinner420 (Jan 31, 2018)

Air-pot arrived....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Air-pot arrived....View attachment 4082470


there inside out


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 31, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 31, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im good man,broke ground on my building.16 x 32 feet. 10 foot ceilings.gonna have 4 separate 8 x16 growing areas all under LED cobs and boards and DWC.Shits about to get real.
> 
> View attachment 4082422


Nice!! I need to expand, Wish I had this stage back I would have added insulation under the floor!! -20 and I get sweating where the floor cracks meet the walls.....


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my next batch Greenpoint. I'm trying out the zero veg straight to flower technique.
> 
> Hicock Haze @1 week
> View attachment 4077056
> ...


10 days later on day 17

Hicock Haze
 
Dreamcatcher 
 
Tomahawk 
 
Snake oil 
 
Guard Dawg x Stardawg 
 
Lucky 7's @ day 27
 
Jelly Pie day 27


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Nice!! I need to expand, Wish I had this stage back I would have added insulation under the floor!! -20 and I get sweating where the floor cracks meet the walls.....


yeah man i have a brand new in the box 4 zone mini split.each room will have its own zone on a programmable thermostat,RO system in each room,insulated floors,walls and ceilings,
Im done with duct lines pulling cool air from outside to cool hoods.condensation everywhere and water on the floor.These rooms are gonna be sealed the fuck up with each room having its own co2 controller also.Will have 24 buckets in each room to run double packs of seeds.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 31, 2018)

P


Heisengrow said:


> yeah man i have a brand new in the box 4 zone mini split.each room will have its own zone on a programmable thermostat,RO system in each room,insulated floors,walls and ceilings,
> Im done with duct lines pulling cool air from outside to cool hoods.condensation everywhere and water on the floor.These rooms are gonna be sealed the fuck up with each room having its own co2 controller also.Will have 24 buckets in each room to run double packs of seeds.


I like your plans Heisengrow! Sounds like a perfect setup, I originally built my current rooms for building RC airplanes when my boys were young, plenty of power outlets, high ceilings but no floor insulation, plus I get air leaks from my wall outlets when the exhaust fans are running high, for the life of me I cannot figure out how cold air is even getting into the wall..... I have been thinking of a purpose built like you are building it would save me $$ in AC & heat no doubt about it, I run DE HPS lights in the winter for "heat" vs a resistance heater..... Keep me posted on your project please....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 31, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> P
> I like your plans Heisengrow! Sounds like a perfect setup, I originally built my current rooms for building RC airplanes when my boys were young, plenty of power outlets, high ceilings but no floor insulation, plus I get air leaks from my wall outlets when the exhaust fans are running high, for the life of me I cannot figure out how cold air is even getting into the wall..... I have been thinking of a purpose built like you are building it would save me $$ in AC & heat no doubt about it, I run DE HPS lights in the winter for "heat" vs a resistance heater..... Keep me posted on your project please....


Take off your outlet covers and caulk around the electrical boxes, it well cut down on air infiltration.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jan 31, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> P
> I like your plans Heisengrow! Sounds like a perfect setup, I originally built my current rooms for building RC airplanes when my boys were young, plenty of power outlets, high ceilings but no floor insulation, plus I get air leaks from my wall outlets when the exhaust fans are running high, for the life of me I cannot figure out how cold air is even getting into the wall..... I have been thinking of a purpose built like you are building it would save me $$ in AC & heat no doubt about it, I run DE HPS lights in the winter for "heat" vs a resistance heater..... Keep me posted on your project please....


I will,The electrical lines run down from the attics in most cases and they never seal them in the studs so air can travel.Alot of conventional spaces arent set up for grow purposes so you have to build for that purpose.sealing the wires in the studs so negative pressures wont pull air through the outlets.All my outlets will be sealed up as well as the wires that run through the studs to the attic.Also putting plywood on all the ceilings so i can hang lights and fans without having to find the studs and deal with all that bullshit.the building will have 100Amp breaker box and 20 amp runs for each light,and the water chillers.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Take off your outlet covers and caulk around the electrical boxes, it well cut down on air infiltration.


Good idea lubda! I never considered adding caulking/silicon to seal them duh! I caulked around them & added those foam outlet insulation but sealing completely would solve my issue.... Thanks


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> My guess is that TSSC sent you fake beans, it happened to me from Bonza before...


I have ordered from TSSC many of times with good luck in the past. But you could very well be correct. They were down for the longest time and since they have been back up this was my first order. I guess time can only tell.


----------



## Bubbashine (Feb 1, 2018)

Dropping some Cookies N Chem soon can't wait to run this!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 1, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Air-pot arrived....View attachment 4082470


I saw those on Waterworld so they must be the future of growing

-I dont think one needs to be dumb to pay full price for their @Gu~ beans, maybe in a rush, or fear a discontinue, or sell out. 
its only money. couple buds from a plant pays for every seed in the pack, shipping, fertilizer and gets me high!


----------



## kds710 (Feb 1, 2018)

11/11 germ rate for raindance


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

there is a sale going on looks to be about 40 percent off all gps gear


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 1, 2018)

The Deputy, 51 days under 12/12:


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

Gu~ posted yesterday to stay tuned for a Gazette drop today and something about a sale. But did anyone else just happen to visit the website and find the sale before they actually got the Gazette email? Not that it is a big deal, but I would think us signed up with the Gazette should get first notice.

All good though.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Gu~ posted yesterday to stay tuned for a Gazette drop today and something about a sale. But did anyone else just happen to visit the website and find the sale before they actually got the Gazette email? Not that it is a big deal, but I would think us signed up with the Gazette should get first notice.
> 
> All good though.


Mine showed up in my promotions tab... not the primary tab...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Mine showed up in my promotions tab... not the primary tab...


Yeah mine always go to promotions as well, that's where I did and always check. But nothing today in primary social or promotions..


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

I just checked again. It is there now and was sent at around 8:30. Almost an hour after I posted that first post about not receiving it. But the sale has been goin for a few hours though, figured we would get an email maybe an hour before sale.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 1, 2018)

kds710 said:


> 11/11 germ rate for raindance


Same here, till: 
 
They seem to want to stretch into the sky, last go attempt at these but think I might just trash em again. Most difficult bean I've dealt with.
Tomahawk 100% same time same method.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Same here, till:
> View attachment 4082655
> They seem to want to stretch into the sky, last go attempt at these but think I might just trash em again. Most difficult bean I've dealt with.View attachment 4082657
> Tomahawk 100% same time same method.


I'd have those half way down in a cup so the hydroton [ in my case ] comes half way up the stems to support those little seedlings.


----------



## Bubbashine (Feb 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Cookies n chem
> View attachment 4081929 View attachment 4081930 View attachment 4081931
> View attachment 4081935
> 
> ...


Stunning!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone know if the 92 Deadhead that Cult Classic uses in some of their strains is IG Kush (92 og x deadhead) from Imperial Genetics? Or is the Deadhead og that ~gu uses on Raindance?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Same here, till:
> View attachment 4082655
> They seem to want to stretch into the sky, last go attempt at these but think I might just trash em again. Most difficult bean I've dealt with.View attachment 4082657
> Tomahawk 100% same time same method.


You get all those to sprout in Rockwool.well done sir


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Does anyone know if the 92 Deadhead that Cult Classic uses in some of their strains is IG Kush (92 og x deadhead) from Imperial Genetics? Or is the Deadhead og that ~gu uses on Raindance?


Most of the Cult Classics I listed were from a collaboration gone sour between CCS and imperial.
Both parties wanted these seeds liquidated, and that's the kind of deal I like to capitalize on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2018)

Why don't we get 40% off the price of discontinued strains? 
That's a new twist. 

Hmm... probably explains why there's no promotion code to use at checkout.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why don't we get 40% off the price of discontinued strains?


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I will,The electrical lines run down from the attics in most cases and they never seal them in the studs so air can travel.Alot of conventional spaces arent set up for grow purposes so you have to build for that purpose.sealing the wires in the studs so negative pressures wont pull air through the outlets.All my outlets will be sealed up as well as the wires that run through the studs to the attic.Also putting plywood on all the ceilings so i can hang lights and fans without having to find the studs and deal with all that bullshit.the building will have 100Amp breaker box and 20 amp runs for each light,and the water chillers.


 At Lowes, 6 bucks a can


----------



## TimeToBurn (Feb 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why don't we get 40% off the price of discontinued strains?
> That's a new twist.
> 
> Hmm... probably explains why there's no promotion code to use at checkout.


Cause the public doesn't run his business. He can do whatever he wants. Its pretty simple.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd have those half way down in a cup so the hydroton [ in my case ] comes half way up the stems to support those little seedlings.


Great advive Amos, I put a slight piece of Rockwool on each cube so as they'e sprouting they strengthen out. Usually has worked want to say 95%. Butt-fuck raindance.

@Heisengrow


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> At Lowes, 6 bucks a can
> 
> View attachment 4082699 View attachment 4082700


Some true.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Feb 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4082693


Great use of a hopeless wanderer meme. 

I'm not too terribly active in this thread only because of how quickly shit details. That said, I come here for plant pics /reviews followed by your meme choices. 

Carry on good sir .


----------



## typoerror (Feb 1, 2018)

Cookies n chem, purple badlands and lemon fizz x star dawg. I call it lemon dawg because I lack imagination.


Purple badlands


Tent full of purple badlands starting to flower


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I hope that I can find some resemblance of that lemon pound cake in this pack of Boomtown (LVTK x Stardawg) I picked up.


I've had my eye on that one for a while. Have you started yours yet?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Great use of a hopeless wanderer meme.
> 
> I'm not too terribly active in this thread only because of how quickly shit details. That said, I come here for plant pics /reviews followed by your meme choices.
> 
> Carry on good sir .


Thanks, but I just googled "grown man crying like a baby", and that popped up first, so credit goes to the massive search engine. And a little to an orange fruit snax .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Great use of a hopeless wanderer meme.
> 
> I'm not too terribly active in this thread only because of how quickly shit details. That said, I come here for plant pics /reviews followed by your meme choices.
> 
> Carry on good sir .


Anus Otis is a master of memes?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had my eye on that one for a while. Have you started yours yet?


I have not. It will be a little while before I can start them. I can only run a few plants at a time, and just started a round of Jelly Pie and DVG's Brandywine. Very likely will be in the next run though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

5 of 5 cookies and chem - cracked and planted
4 0f 4 jelly pie - cracked and planted
3 of 3 DVG freebie mix - cracked and planted

Technically, this is an all freebies run, as the GPS were make up packs for them overselling Butch Cassidy.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 of 5 cookies and chem - cracked and planted
> 4 0f 4 jelly pie - cracked and planted
> 3 of 3 DVG freebie mix - cracked and planted
> 
> Technically, this is an all freebies run, as the GPS were make up packs for them overselling Butch Cassidy.


Sweet freebies


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 1, 2018)

Love these guys ... Got em quick ...

Time to bury me some DEPUTIES- 
Wait ... That sounded kinda bad .... Lol.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2018)

^^^^ You can shoot the sheriff, as long as you did not shoot the deputy ! ohh no no.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 1, 2018)

Is it truly "40% off entire site" if the discontinued packs aren't 40% off? Not that I'm grabbing more as I have multiples of most of them already. Just asking.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

since everybody is whining I might as well pile on.

I bought 3 packs, and got 2 more with my nuggets. 

no freebies.

also- since owner is trying to be the best seedbank ever- .... read the notes along with orders. i suggested you combine my orders and you could keep the shipping charges. instead i got 2 separate packages. there goes 5.65 profit.


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> since everybody is whining I might as well pile on.
> 
> I bought 3 packs, and got 2 more with my nuggets.
> 
> ...


There's a thing called overhead...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

ur point? he could have not only zeroed out that overhead, he could have turned it into profit. essentially $11.30 change to the bottom line.


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ur point? he could have not only zeroed out that overhead, he could have turned it into profit. essentially $11.30 change to the bottom line.


He still has to pay the employee that stocks/unstocks the packs you got from the nuggets. Then he has to spend money on more packaging materials, merch (stickers, etc.) to go w/ the size of the order, and of course, gas for transporting the freebies.

Like I said, most people on here don't own their own businesses. There's a thing called "overhead."


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ur point? he could have not only zeroed out that overhead, he could have turned it into profit. essentially $11.30 change to the bottom line.


ah but at what cost


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

you guys make zero sense. 

youre proving my point fpor me. and I have bought over 10k in seeds in last few years. never have i not gotten a freebie.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Feb 1, 2018)

Anyone having trouble checking out with debit cards ? I’m trying to score on this sale


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> you guys make zero sense.
> 
> youre proving my point fpor me. and I have bought over 10k in seeds in last few years. never have i not gotten a freebie.


you don't know how much money they lose out on to take the time to handle consolidating and order that most likely is already completely automated. Sure on paper your shipping makes sense, put them in one box and ship it and pocket/eat the redundant charge, but you're throwing wrenches in processes that are oiled to near perfection.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

oiled to near perfection? im suggesting perfection. I offered them perfection. is it efficient to ship multiple boxes to same house?

all they have to do is look for doubles in the address list. this isnt rocket science?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 1, 2018)

@Velvet Elvis ,, "read the notes along with orders. i suggested you combine my orders and you could keep the shipping charges."

I left the same note with my order(s). Simply suggesting to ship all 4 of my orders (6 or 7 packs) together in one shot to save $ on shipping, If not than no biggie i understand. Either way im good with it.


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 1, 2018)

I rather get one package. Gu can keep the shipping. Especially during the auctions.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2018)

Is anyone else willing to open up a seedbank?
And do everything the right way?
No setbacks?

Asking for a friend.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Woah. Look up y'all. Read it again. 
Its truly unbelievable how much gets lost in simple translation. 

How is offering to let the owner pocket the other shipping charge effecting his "overhead"?


Then again, maybe I'm the one reading it wrong.
Oh well......


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> since everybody is whining I might as well pile on.
> 
> I bought 3 packs, and got 2 more with my nuggets.
> 
> no freebies.


Gets two free packs.
Complains about not getting freebies.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Woah. Look up y'all. Read it again.
> Its truly unbelievable how much gets lost in simple translation.
> 
> How is offering to let the owner pocket the other shipping charge effecting his "overhead"?
> ...


I'm starting to think one must be extremely medicated,to understand some post...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Is anyone else willing to open up a seedbank?
> And do everything the right way?
> No setbacks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


If I were interested in what your friend is doing, I'd probably put out an add for an organized, motivated, individual with computers skills, communication and transpo.
I'd think having someone with those skills could get a web page, inventory and shipping up and running in no time.
Best of luck


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Woah. Look up y'all. Read it again.
> Its truly unbelievable how much gets lost in simple translation.
> 
> How is offering to let the owner pocket the other shipping charge effecting his "overhead"?
> ...


my example is he paid an additional $5.65 to ship my second order. I told him he could combine orders and keep the money. that $5.65 could be taken off his overhead


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Is anyone else willing to open up a seedbank?
> And do everything the right way?
> No setbacks?
> 
> Asking for a friend.


Define the right way lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

my example is unique, since I told him to keep the $. yes it would be asking alot for shipping person to consolidate orders, and refunding the shipping charge. and not worth GU to do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> my example is unique, since I told him to keep the $. yes it would be asking alot for shipping person to consolidate orders, and refunding the shipping charge. and not worth GU to do.


Yeah, I got that. I guess I don't see any reason a person couldn't throw the other two packs in the same box with its order form. I mean, what else are the "notes" for if not for "requests".
I guess if he can he can and if not y'all have a multiple packages on the way
Win win for everyone no matter how its done.

In the grand scheme of things a lot of the bickering regarding Gu~s methods and business model at this point is a bit trifling. 
Its like a never-ending-boring-AF economics class.
I wanna see and hear about the gear.
*shrugs*


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I bought 3 packs, and got 2 more with my nuggets.
> 
> no freebies.


Why are you complaining about not getting freebies, that is what your nuggets are freebies seeds you buy with imaginary money that GU gives you. Do you see any other seedbank doing this? I didn’t think so


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2018)

You are fucking up the rotation, if you place more than one order and want 1 package, YOU fucked up...

Expecting freebies from the breeder who does retail like nobody else when no freebies have been expressed, again, fucking up.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I got that. I guess I don't see any reason a person couldn't throw the other two packs in the same box with its order form. I mean, what else are the "notes" for if not for "requests".
> I guess if he can he can and if not y'all have a multiple packages on the way
> Win win for everyone no matter how its done.
> 
> ...


his naming of this line makes it impossible to find good info and pics on line. been searching sundance kid, doc holiday, etc.... this thread should have more pics.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> You are fucking up the rotation, if you place more than one order and want 1 package, YOU fucked up...
> 
> Expecting freebies from the breeder who does retail like nobody else when no freebies have been expressed, again, fucking up.


im not bitching. i didnt expect freebies, just surprised. im fine with 2 boxes. just offered in notes he could combine shipments and keep the $. Gu clearly makes a conscientious effort to be absolutely the best. his pics and descriptions are by far the best in the business. I had no plans on buying any seeds until I saw his site. thing of beauty.

this whole debate started after i offered some constructive criticism with very positive intentions.


what do I hate about seedbanks? no pic, no descriptions, no lineage info, having to look thru page after page for strains, no responses to questions

Only way I could see GPS being better is Lineage info when you hover over pic, and reading notes/combining shipping. this and carry more breeders. he is close to best seedbank in my eyes.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> his naming of this line makes it impossible to find good info and pics on line. been searching sundance kid, doc holiday, etc.... this thread should have more pics.


People are growing them out there would be less garbage to sort threw if everyone would stop complaining about how gu does business when he’s got the best system out there


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> im not bitching. i didnt expect freebies, just surprised. im fine with 2 boxes. just offered in notes he could combine shipments and keep the $. Gu clearly makes a conscientious effort to be absolutely the best. his pics and descriptions are by far the best in the business. I had no plans on buying any seeds until I saw his site. thing of beauty.
> 
> this whole debate started after i offered some constructive criticism with very positive intentions.
> 
> ...


But you did receive freebies that’s what you get with the nuggets


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I have bought over 10k in seeds in last few years. never have i not gotten a freebie.



 


Here's an idea: you could always _just buy_ another pack with the money you're saving, then call it a freebie.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

Does anyone have any info on Jupiter and beyond?says it has R6 and Shire in it but I can' find anything on either.is Shire considered something else.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> his naming of this line makes it impossible to find good info and pics on line. been searching sundance kid, doc holiday, etc.... this thread should have more pics.


Growing out Sundance Kid right now. The growth has been vigorous and fairly uniform height wise. Out of the 5 females 4 are almost identical in height, the fifth is a fair amount shorter. Three of the five are already exhibiting a sweet, citrusy, candy like smell when you rub the stems. I imagine that these will be sherbet phenotypes. They are just a couple days short of three weeks 12/12.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2018)

Looked it up a while back, think I remember shire being a specific cut of Super Silver Haze.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 1, 2018)

shire is silver sour diesel haze

r6 is alien og blue lotus


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Does anyone have any info on Jupiter and beyond?says it has R6 and Shire in it but I can' find anything on either.is Shire considered something else.


http://www.synchronicityarkive.com/synchronicities/135-echoes-jupiter-and-beyond-the-infinite


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> shire is silver sour diesel haze
> 
> r6 is alien og blue lotus


thats what i was thinking but never heard it called silver sour diesel haze,Its saying its a high CBD strain but SSSD doesnt really carry that trait so i dont get it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 1, 2018)

Hmmm, I may have to pick up Sundance Kid too.

I really hope I can find a nice sweeter lemony terp girl with LVTK. 

Its for a good friend and every other strain I've grown in the last yr or so has had a sharp lemon cleanser smell.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> thats what i was thinking but never heard it called silver sour diesel haze,Its saying its a high CBD strain but SSSD doesnt really carry that trait so i dont get it.


Shire is the clone of SSSD rez seeds found by Dr Longbottom back in 07. 

Now as for combined shipping GU usually does. I'm guessing with the crazy amount of sales from auctions and the fact that he was away skiing all week. I think he just had to scramble to get them all out.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> im not bitching. i didnt expect freebies, just surprised. im fine with 2 boxes. just offered in notes he could combine shipments and keep the $. Gu clearly makes a conscientious effort to be absolutely the best. his pics and descriptions are by far the best in the business. I had no plans on buying any seeds until I saw his site. thing of beauty.
> 
> this whole debate started after i offered some constructive criticism with very positive intentions.
> 
> ...


If your order consisted of some GPS gear, and some CannaVenture gear that may explain the 2 seperate packages. Any time I have more than 1 order, I'll mail all of my payments together and have always recieved all of my items from seperate orders in the same packaging (except for CV purchases).


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> ... this thread should have more pics.


So add some. I would love to see more pics and less banter.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 1, 2018)

oh IDK about high CBD strain but the Alien OG is a .2 CBD so I guess it is possible. 
I smoked Shire with Dr Longbottom it is a very tasty kind of graprfruity/haze with a uplifting high.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 1, 2018)

2 things I'm about. Taking blunt and stayin blunted
 
Cookies n chem in a king palm


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> oh IDK about high CBD strain but the Alien OG is a .2 CBD so I guess it is possible.
> I smoked Shire with Dr Longbottom it is a very tasty kind of graprfruity/haze with a uplifting high.


yeah the description for jupiter and beyond on CCS says its a high CBD strain written on the greenpoint website.but it seems like the strains mixed in arent really considered High CBD so not sure whats up with that.I know a few others here got Jupiter and Beyond also.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Feb 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah the description for jupiter and beyond on CCS says its a high CBD strain written on the greenpoint website.but it seems like the strains mixed in arent really considered High CBD so not sure whats up with that.I know a few others here got Jupiter and Beyond also.


From what I understand is it not Just a CBD strain but more of a balanced high THC and CBD together among other cannabinoids.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes I agree with Chaos.. I think you could get some that take after SSSD uplifting and some R6/Alien thats more sedating

Edit....I also want to add that Rez SSSD can also carry CBD in certain pheno


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah the description for jupiter and beyond on CCS says its a high CBD strain written on the greenpoint website.but it seems like the strains mixed in arent really considered High CBD so not sure whats up with that.I know a few others here got Jupiter and Beyond also.


There are a whole bunch of there CBD high strains that use R6 in the cross. I’m guessing R6 is the CBD rich half.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I got that. I guess I don't see any reason a person couldn't throw the other two packs in the same box with its order form. I mean, what else are the "notes" for if not for "requests".
> I guess if he can he can and if not y'all have a multiple packages on the way
> Win win for everyone no matter how its done.
> 
> ...


Every time I've placed 2 orders back to back like say i ordered 5 packs, paid shipping and then turned around and used my nuggets, paid shipping again, both orders always showed up in the same box.
I've done this at least 3 times.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> his naming of this line makes it impossible to find good info and pics on line. been searching sundance kid, doc holiday, etc.... this thread should have more pics.


If 1/10th the people that bought Greenpoint Genetics actually grew them, then you would have more pictures and grow reports on this thread.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 1, 2018)

Ghost OG coming to a close.got to close to the lights so had some trying to crisp up on me but there almost finished.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why are you complaining about not getting freebies, that is what your nuggets are freebies seeds you buy with imaginary money that GU gives you. Do you see any other seedbank doing this? I didn’t think so


I agree, and would like to add that I usually throw my free seeds into the zip lock labeled freebies and try to give them away to friends. 
I did find gold once, in a pack of freebies, but most of the time they just add up to fluff.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If 1/10th the people that bought Greenpoint Genetics actually grew them, then you would have more pictures and grow reports on this thread.


But that would take away from my seed vault. 
Actually I would grow them but I have to use my oldest seeds 1st they don't last forever. Unlike nowadays seeds didn't come in nice aluminum sealed packs so those 5 or so year old beans must be used 1st


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looked it up a while back, think I remember shire being a specific cut of Super Silver Haze.


I remember there was a Shire cut of SSSDH(Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze), that was popular. I grew the Karma G SSSDH x Jack a few months ago and I wouldn't recommend it, especially if Sativas intimidate the grower.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno. View attachment 4082974 View attachment 4082975 View attachment 4082976 View attachment 4082977


Beauts @Spondylo Grow and Cal Mag whores to boot. Are you growing in coco?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno. View attachment 4082974 View attachment 4082975 View attachment 4082976 View attachment 4082977


Spot on Bruce #3, great job!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Beauts @Spondylo Grow and Cal Mag whores to boot. Are you growing in coco?


Thank you, Bakersfield. Not coco, just roots organic brand soil with added perlite and lime.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Spot on Bruce #3, great job!


Thanks, Gu!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you, Bakersfield. Not coco, just roots organic brand soil with added perlite and lime.


Nice fat girls. 
The 2 Deputy keepers I kept didn't have strawberry terps ,which I wanted. 
Good looking girls you lucky bastard!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice fat girls.
> The 2 Deputy keepers I kept didn't have strawberry terps ,which I wanted.
> Good looking girls you lucky bastard!


I know right, and thanks again! I love everything about this one and cannot wait to indulge. I wish I had the space and setup to keep cuts around. Until I figure that out, I guess it will be gone, when it is gone. I'm not complaining though. It will suit my needs for quite some time.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I know right, and thanks again! I love everything about this one and cannot wait to indulge. I wish I had the space and setup to keep cuts around. Until I figure that out, I guess it will be gone, when it is gone. I'm not complaining though. It will suit my needs for quite some time.


Cut them back and regenerate them. You'll be rewarded again.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Cut them back and regenerate them. You'll be rewarded again.


I definitely thought about that, and it's not too late or out of the question. Variety is the spice of life though, and with how limited I am on what I can keep and run at a time, I am content to move on. I have two other Deputy plants I am taking down as well, Stardawg leaners though. Along with a Cookies n Chem. Will be a good weekend!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why are you complaining about not getting freebies, that is what your nuggets are freebies seeds you buy with imaginary money that GU gives you. Do you see any other seedbank doing this? I didn’t think so


Actually yes there is, its called seed supreme. That's where this method originated from, I do believe. They have been around for years and been using this system called "Kush Money" lol. First seed bank to ever do such a thing, GPS thereafter.


----------



## higher self (Feb 1, 2018)

Got some Blizzard Bush coming up. Raindance order seems lost in the winds, combined orders my ass lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I definitely thought about that, and it's not too late or out of the question. Variety is the spice of life though, and with how limited I am on what I can keep and run at a time, I am content to move on. I have two other Deputy plants I am taking down as well, definite Stardawg leaners though. Along with a Cookies n Chem. Will be a good weekend!


If I was you, I'd consider regenerateing up until the smoke report is complete. I would hate to have to look back and say "damn I wish I would have kept her around". 
I've done it and I still get sentimental from time to time. Like the time i grew Silver Haze - notice the lack of the Super moniker, back in 94. One of them went Thai Girly Boy and fertilized my entire crop (big deal during the War On Drugs era) I chopped them down with the quickness and then smoked the most potent weed ever! I did have hundreds of seeds but the progeny didn't quite match the doner.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If your order consisted of some GPS gear, and some CannaVenture gear that may explain the 2 seperate packages. Any time I have more than 1 order, I'll mail all of my payments together and have always recieved all of my items from seperate orders in the same packaging (except for CV purchases).


My last large order during sale and auctions consisted of 8 boxes. Mail box full and 2 sitting on top of the box. One pack of seeds in each box.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh and did I forget to add... All 8 of those boxes were delivered by a LEO? Wheeew weee!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno. View attachment 4082974 View attachment 4082975 View attachment 4082976 View attachment 4082977


Hell yeah ... Can't wait to drop those beans .. Looking like some nice trim keepers on her !


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If I was you, I'd consider regenerateing up until the smoke report is complete. I would hate to have to look back and say "damn I wish I would have kept her around".
> I've done it and I still get sentimental from time to time. Like the time i grew Silver Haze - notice the lack of the Super moniker, back in 94. One of them went Thai Girly Boy and fertilized my entire crop (big deal during the War On Drugs era) I chopped them down with the quickness and then smoked the most potent weed ever! I did have hundreds of seeds but the progeny didn't quite match the doner.


I agree..

Reveg that beautiful gal @Spondylo Grow ...

Bruce Banner 3, though I have never smoked her, is supposed to be some amazing stuff. Now those other two Stardawg phenos, I would likely let go as you will be seeing those emerge in many of your GPS runs. But it is much more rare to find that BB3 pheno. I hope I get that lucky as well!

I plan on keeping a few of my favs as well. I finally got access to the one and only Ky Roadkill Skunk seeds that's been around here since the 70s. Got them just a few days ago and a whole pill bottle full at that. Got good folks around here.

But my plan is to open pollinate the Road Kill and obtain the numbers. Then start working them into my favorite cuts, like " that bb3 pheno, i95 pheno of Night Rider, etc etc..."

I usually get those roadkill seeds every year and for the past two years I have not had any. The old man that works the beans had been very sick and has finally come back to good health and got around to slingin' me a bottle out the joy of just being alive!

From the looks of it, their gonna be gang banging some jelly pie, night rider, purple outlaw and full moon fever, bareback at that and no rules apply!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My last large order during sale and auctions consisted of 8 boxes. Mail box full and 2 sitting on top of the box. One pack of seeds in each box.


I wouldn't like seeing packages left on top of my box.
I live in one of those areas that to far out to have mail delivered to my property, so it's either a PO Box or a rural mailbox that are clustered together, usually about 20 or so, right off the main road. These make easy targets for the Meth Heads and pill popping douche bag thieves that make up a high percentage of the local residents, so I pay to have a secure box at the post office. Last thing I need is someone stealing my seeds and then looking up my name in our boroughs online property tax site, getting my addy and paying my place a visit.
I had a neighbor about a mile down the road who got into a gun fight with 2 dudes that came to rob his crop. He warded them off (legal state). His game camera picked up their faces and vehicle. He called the troopers and they had an APB out for those guys within the hour. They caught the turds and charged them with a shit load of class A felonies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't like seeing packages left on top of my box.
> I live in one of those areas that to far out to have mail delivered to my property, so it's either a PO Box or a rural mailbox that are clustered together, usually about 20 or so, right off the main road. These make easy targets for the Meth Heads and pill popping douche bag thieves that make up a high percentage of the local residents, so I pay to have a secure box at the post office. Last thing I need is someone stealing my seeds and then looking up my name in our boroughs online property tax site, getting my addy and paying my place a visit.
> I had a neighbor about a mile down the road who got into a gun fight with 2 dudes that came to rob his crop. He warded them off (legal state). His game camera picked up their faces and vehicle. He called the troopers and they had an APB out for those guys within the hour. They caught the turds and charged them with a shit load of class A felonies.


I forgot to mention that my neighbor was shot a few months earlier in another robbery for his crop.
That guy who shot him was caught and it was 2 of his buddies that tried to rob him the 2nd time.

Sorry for the drunken stoned tangent, but you guys are like family!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't like seeing packages left on top of my box.
> I live in one of those areas that to far out to have mail delivered to my property, so it's either a PO Box or a rural mailbox that are clustered together, usually about 20 or so, right off the main road. These make easy targets for the Meth Heads and pill popping douche bag thieves that make up a high percentage of the local residents, so I pay to have a secure box at the post office. Last thing I need is someone stealing my seeds and then looking up my name in our boroughs online property tax site, getting my addy and paying my place a visit.
> I had a neighbor about a mile down the road who got into a gun fight with 2 dudes that came to rob his crop. He warded them off (legal state). His game camera picked up their faces and vehicle. He called the troopers and they had an APB out for those guys within the hour. They caught the turds and charged them with a shit load of class A felonies.


Glad to hear those assholes got caught man, for real. Things like that are very common around here. You said meth heads, Eastern Ky has the worse case of that in the entire US man. Its pitiful how bad it is here. Not only that but heroin is also starting to catch up closely behind. Its sad, but people are going to make their own bed and lay in it, ya know? I try to avoid those folks at all costs... Around here to be honest, people go messing around in another mans crop, you can expect to end up in a sinkhole with an almost unlimited depth with little or no effort being put forth into any type of investigation whatsoever, if caught. People take it so so serious here, mostly due to the economy and reliance upon income.

You also got the cases of the local sheriffs and law enforcement getting busted in the past for cultivation, trafficking, conspiracy, laundering etc themselves. Eastern Ky is a whole nother World. I have never been anywhere else like it other than a few places in North East Tn.

I know several commercial growers in my belt of the woods, and I know a couple that are law enforcement, 3 are school teachers and one a lawyer. If that isn't insane, I don't know what is!

But yeah that time I got those 8 boxes, for shits and giggles I googled the mailing address on the box (I'm sure you remember this) and it linked directly to this very thread. All other search results were clear as spring water. Thank God to the mods that removed that for us... People in legal states do not understand, even if they "think" they understand, they just don't...

I believe ever so often we should remind the GPS community not to list mailing address on the thread so to be sure it doesn't happen again. I had such a bad feeling that day lol, which I'm sure was just 98% paranoia but still, sometimes paranoia can save your life.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 1, 2018)

Weed is legal to a point here but it's still a commodity with tremendous trading power. 
BTW, our police and legislature don't have to piss test and many of them are tokers as well. That's why we have been state constitutionaly legal in Ak since 1975 to possess marijuana within the curtilage of the home.
The recent rec and dispensary legalization is just an attempt to capitalize and tax weed sales to bolster our declining oil revenues and keep our satellite status with Washington State.

Honestly I liked the old system better.


----------



## Keystone-grower™ (Feb 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Glad to hear those assholes got caught man, for real. Things like that are very common around here. You said meth heads, Eastern Ky has the worse case of that in the entire US man. Its pitiful how bad it is here. Not only that but heroin is also starting to catch up closely behind. Its sad, but people are going to make their own bed and lay in it, ya know? I try to avoid those folks at all costs... Around here to be honest, people go messing around in another mans crop, you can expect to end up in a sinkhole with an almost unlimited depth with little or no effort being put forth into any type of investigation whatsoever, if caught. People take it so so serious here, mostly due to the economy and reliance upon income.
> 
> You also got the cases of the local sheriffs and law enforcement getting busted in the past for cultivation, trafficking, conspiracy, laundering etc themselves. Eastern Ky is a whole nother World. I have never been anywhere else like it other than a few places in North East Tn.
> 
> ...


It’s all heroin here, well that and any pharmaceutical opiate that the general population can get their hands on. It doesn’t help that there is a methadone clinic the next town over. 

That said I know a few growers and a couple shiners, all older folk, they are all good people who have told me that they like what I do and that unlike 90% of the other people my age they actually respect me, because I work hard and don’t expect anything from anyone but myself. It’s sad that people are shocked to find out that I’m not on food stamps or any other form of govt assistance.


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> No I have never heard of it happening. But I had read somewhere on IC one time that people were getting location tags from photos, from people that were running large grows. Supposedly sophisticated thieves. They would locate the grow and steal the crop. Now how much truth this holds, I am unsure. But I can definitely see it being possible.
> 
> Maybe for me its not so much worrying about being busted, as it is my natural instinct of feeling that I have to be on the DL and use paranoia as a tool for saftey. Being born into and raised in an outlaw state really does do these things to your mind, always puts you on high alert. I have seen seen some huge busts take place near and around me and till this day they are still placing up wireless cameras on peoples guerilla plots. A friend of mine that lives in the neighboring county got raided last month, his discovery papers were haunting as it plainly stated the probable cause for search was due to aerial surveillance (drones) capturing illegal activity going on at his home. They knew where he hid his stash, inside of a couple decoy cinder block piers beneath the building and had leads on others by capturing license plate numbers on the backs of vehicles. Pretty fucked up if you ask me. And this is happening often here in the bluegrass state. However, he was dealing more than just a little weed.
> 
> ...


Until you do hard time for growing this will always end in your paranoid....
Experience our shoes do some time and understand reality.

Here 9 is the same as 99.

I wanted to be apart it's ok I'm out


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My grows are illegal regardless wether they are small or large. I run rather large guerilla grows but I am particular with my photos during that time. I sure won't be throwing up over 99 plants at one given time, even if I have over 600.
> 
> If they are gonna come take me, I will go down with pride. I've been there before, but this is my one true love besides the wife and kids.... Oh, and the dog... I love him sometimes.
> 
> ...


Again not only has being hit before happened but it does and is happening all around me in pa. Bc dope is on awar path here and a nice put bust make it seem like they are working on shit instead of harassing the local teens for walking in a group of 3 or more.... Those that get it, got it. Those that don't.... I hope you never spend years of your life in prison for weed . Open your fucking eyes there's ppl doing life for a joint. 
If you know you know but peace. Many reason I didn't post for 5 years and im going back. I can't take this bs thread


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I definitely thought about that, and it's not too late or out of the question. Variety is the spice of life though, and with how limited I am on what I can keep and run at a time, I am content to move on. I have two other Deputy plants I am taking down as well, Stardawg leaners though. Along with a Cookies n Chem. Will be a good weekend!


Color me jealous. I've got close to 2 weeks left before chop day -- then Cookies & Chem and Pure Power Plant x The Deputy (my first pollen chuck) goes into flower!


----------



## kds710 (Feb 2, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Same here, till:
> View attachment 4082655
> They seem to want to stretch into the sky, last go attempt at these but think I might just trash em again. Most difficult bean I've dealt with.
> Tomahawk 100% same time same method.


 I've had the opposite experience the only negative was the male count my first go with these. other than that the raindance has impressed me performance wise


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a pack of Tht Deputy and from the looks of it I may have to get a posse together sooner rather than later!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

What is the best cbd strain available through GPS? Have my eye on the half and half . Just looking for any feedback from anyone who has grown it? Also am I right thinking this is the only cbd strain through GPS other then Tall White from Cult classics? 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> What is the best cbd strain available through GPS? Have my eye on the half and half . Just looking for any feedback from anyone who has grown it? Also am I right thinking this is the only cbd strain through GPS other then Tall White from Cult classics?
> Cheers


And what effects have users experienced?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> And what effects have users experienced?



I know the strains I want, but the CBD is for my elderly mother and a few other patients I know who use cbd oil. I am just happy a friend is willing to place an order with GPS for me and would like to make the best of it 
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> BTW, our police and legislature don't have to piss test and many of them are tokers as well.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno. View attachment 4082974 View attachment 4082975 View attachment 4082976 View attachment 4082977


Wow, sweet!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 2, 2018)

So I germinated 10 Ace High, 9 made it, 6 females. Preparing to flower three plants this month. Does anyone have any tips on this strain? Heavy feeder or light feeder? Any pictures? Thanks!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> What is the best cbd strain available through GPS? Have my eye on the half and half . Just looking for any feedback from anyone who has grown it? Also am I right thinking this is the only cbd strain through GPS other then Tall White from Cult classics?
> Cheers


Mother's little helper by cult classic has a 2:1 cbd to thc. Highest I seen on the GPS website.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Mother's little helper by cult classic has a 2:1 cbd to thc. Highest I seen on the GPS website.


I saw that because I believe it is what the use to call vallum lol I am just trying to provide the cbd oil she uses and others who do not want to get stoned. Is 2:1 less THC potent then 5:2of half and half?
Sorry I am very new to the whole cbd thing.
Cheers


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I saw that because I believe it is what the use to call vallum lol I am just trying to provide the cbd oil she uses and others who do not want to get stoned. Is 2:1 less THC potent then 5:2of half and half?
> Sorry I am very new to the whole cbd thing.
> Cheers


If you read carefully the 5:2 cbd to thc ratio is what Harlequin (the mother of half and half) produces. Half and half gives a 1:1 ratio of cbd to thc. Mothers little helper should have more cbd to thc than half and half.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> If you read carefully the 5:2 cbd to thc ratio is what Harlequin (the mother of half and half) produces. Half and half gives a 1:1 ratio of cbd to thc. Mothers little helper should have more cbd to thc than half and half.



LOL thank you that makes so much more sense. 
In my current stoned state I was thinking to myself , " why the fuck did someone call a 5:2 ratio half and half?" hahaha makes much more sense now 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

It is also ridiculously ironic I am looking for a CBD strain for my mom lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 2, 2018)

Just officially placed my first order with GPS. Would like to thank all of those who have shared information and their experience in this thread. Super excited 
Went with
Pig Whistle
Hickok Haze
Night Rider
The Deputy
Dreamcatcher
Mother little helper
Cheers


----------



## hantastic1 (Feb 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 2 things I'm about. Taking blunt and stayin blunted
> View attachment 4082947
> Cookies n chem in a king palm


nicely rolled hell yea


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I was going to see if I could have uploaded this video they made with a drone.
> Here was @sackmastaflex's facility in November, it's completely built now and plants are growing.


Damn I would love that.


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It' funny how that changes from one state to the next.no one I know that buys cares about the taste at all.they mostly use flavored papers and blunts and shit.majority all care about bag appeal and how intense it is.every one around here wants the strongest


Same here, it drives me bananas!


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe 4000 a lb slinging dimebags and quarters.wholesale is pretty much 2200 to 2800 a lb where I'm at.i don' know anyone In the country that will pay 4000 an elbow wholesale.
> I guess if you wanted to sell it by the orange you could make a profit but no way in hell I would cultivate and get caught slinging zips.


Same as here IN AN ILLEGAL STATE!
for being an outlaw state I've never met a more large group of pot snobs. Not quality, just terps BRO loud terps.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Same as here IN AN ILLEGAL STATE!
> for being an outlaw state I've never met a more large group of pot snobs. Not quality, just terps BRO loud terps.


Yeah man most of the people I deal with can get there shit from co for 15 to 2200 a lb.there only paying more if it' super top shelf and 90 percent are more concerned with bag appeal and potency.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 2, 2018)

Just talked to @sackmastaflex this morning. He is absolutely loving his new facility. Look at all these
Greenpoint Seeds. He has 5 of these rooms


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 2, 2018)

Impressive!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just talked to @sackmastaflex this morning. He is absolutely loving his new facility. Look at all these
> Greenpoint Seeds. He has 5 of these rooms


Whats there favorite strain of your line?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Whats there favorite strain of your line?


Sack said on IG raindance was last time I saw but it might have changed since than


----------



## typoerror (Feb 2, 2018)

hantastic1 said:


> nicely rolled hell yea


Thanks. They do a good job rolling them. I just fill them. Hahaha


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Ordered 100 bucks worth of seeds , at auction, and got about 50 bucks in rewards. That is some bad ass fucking freebies! 

You all that bitch are just cock gobblers! I would rather pick a full pack or two of my choice over a few random free seeds. 

Green Point for the win!


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I definitely thought about that, and it's not too late or out of the question. Variety is the spice of life though, and with how limited I am on what I can keep and run at a time, I am content to move on. I have two other Deputy plants I am taking down as well, Stardawg leaners though. Along with a Cookies n Chem. Will be a good weekend!


Those stardawg learners are some musky dank things. Had a small one in my deputy run. It's delicious!

Not so much a daytimer for me...


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Ordered 100 bucks worth of seeds , at auction, and got about 50 bucks in rewards. That is some bad ass fucking freebies!
> 
> You all that bitch are just cock gobblers! I would rather pick a full pack or two of my choice over a few random free seeds.
> 
> Green Point for the win!


Wouldnt bitching about the people bitching make you the top cock gobbler?just stating the obvious.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 2, 2018)

Stop bitching about the people bitching that people..are uh.. bitching?


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bout to drop my nuggets.

Grabbing a chinook haze

And 1 of these 3, but which one?

Bodega bubblegum
Dreamcatcher
Las vegas triangle kush
Maybe garlix?

Already have cookies and chem, copper chem, and pure raspberry kush.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Eagle scout at 6 weeks
1 female out of 4 I popped.not bad at all.i didn'
 Keep cause she was to leggy for my taste but I kind of thinking I should have at least to wait for smoke report.i still have 20 eagle scout seeds left to crack


----------



## greywind (Feb 2, 2018)

Grower899 said:


> Bout to drop my nuggets.
> 
> Grabbing a chinook haze
> 
> ...


I got a pack of the LVTK myself at auction a couple of weeks ago, and though the shipment was delayed (missed a full moon germination), they arrived yesterday with a few more beans than expected, 8 instead of 5. I'm not sure if that's the norm for CV, but I'm a little happier for a few more beans to hunt through. Cheers!


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

greywind said:


> I got a pack of the LVTK myself at auction a couple of weeks ago, and though the shipment was delayed (missed a full moon germination), they arrived yesterday with a few more beans than expected, 8 instead of 5. I'm not sure if that's the norm for CV, but I'm a little happier for a few more beans to hunt through. Cheers!


You wont be disappointed.mine have nugs so rock hard all the way down to the larf man and the smell is like lemon vanilla pound cake right out the oven with a small hint of strawberry starburst candy


----------



## iPerculate (Feb 2, 2018)

They don't have feminized seeds?

Edit:
Nevermind


----------



## Grower899 (Feb 2, 2018)

greywind said:


> I got a pack of the LVTK myself at auction a couple of weeks ago, and though the shipment was delayed (missed a full moon germination), they arrived yesterday with a few more beans than expected, 8 instead of 5. I'm not sure if that's the norm for CV, but I'm a little happier for a few more beans to hunt through. Cheers!


Hell yeah cant beat extra beans. Especially when on sale. I bought my raspberry via attitude on blackfriday and only got 5 seeds. I think im leaning toward the lvtk, i dont have anything lemon, and theyre fems. I dont have blueberry or bubblegum either though! Thanks for the input. 



Heisengrow said:


> You wont be disappointed.mine have nugs so rock hard all the way down to the larf man and the smell is like lemon vanilla pound cake right out the oven with a small hint of strawberry starburst candy


Sounds incredible. Think ima go with those. Need some lemon goodness in my life.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 2, 2018)

Killing it! What the nose on her?



Heisengrow said:


> Eagle scout at 6 weeks
> 1 female out of 4 I popped.not bad at all.i didn'
> Keep cause she was to leggy for my taste but I kind of thinking I should have at least to wait for smoke report.i still have 20 eagle scout seeds left to crack
> 
> View attachment 4083401


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Killing it! What the nose on her?


Kind of a funk skunky kinda smell with some wild berry mixed in there.
The hickock smells just like old gorilla ball sweat.like walking in the woods and smelling an old rutted up buck best way I can describe with a hint of like fat girl pussy cheese.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The hickock smells just like old gorilla ball sweat.


I’d like to know the story behind how you found out what gorilla ball sweat smells like lmao


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2018)

LMAO


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I’d like to know the story behind how you found out what gorilla ball sweat smells like lmao


That whole descriptions says Heisen has been in some funky scary places. Kinda reminds me of a good friend who used to do bikini waxes. She said some people would neglect to...um...use the provided baby wipes. But at the end of day she gave no fucks and would just rip it all off...cheese, tissue balls and all. Courageous girl she was.
*shudders*


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That whole descriptions says Heisen has been in some funky scary places. Kinda reminds me of a good friend who used to do bikini waxes. She said some people would neglect to...um...use the provided baby wipes. But at the end of day she gave no fucks and would just rip it all off...cheese, tissue balls and all. Courageous girl she was.
> *shudders*


In my line of work i get to work with and around all kinds of _pimps, ho’s, players, johns, tricks, marks, mark-ass tricks, trick-ass marks, skeezers, skanks,, and scallywags._


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> In my line of work i get to work with and around all kinds of _pimps, ho’s, players, johns, tricks, marks, mark-ass tricks, trick-ass marks, skeezers, skanks,, and scallywags._


I worked in the med field for many years and I think the odors that can accompany patients was the hardest part to get used to. I have a strong stomach for visuals but odors like someone with a gastro bleed or when air is expelled from a trach. 

This may be why I have such a difficult time describing terps. My nose has traumatized and offended one too many times.
*ponders*


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2018)

Memory is closely linked to smell. Isn’t that great?


----------



## heelzballer (Feb 2, 2018)

Dropped my points finally too, got a pack of:

Bodega Bubblegum and Cult Classic Seeds Nurse Rachet...

Know very little on Cult Classic, but interested to find out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Kind of a funk skunky kinda smell with some wild berry mixed in there.
> The hickock smells just like old gorilla ball sweat.like walking in the woods and smelling an old rutted up buck best way I can describe with a hint of like fat girl pussy cheese.


merica!
All of those things made me think of this. I guess I'm weird.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 2, 2018)

My little ones (GPS seedlings) are hiding down below this thick canopy that has finally had the explosion in growth I have so patiently been waiting for. 

Tonight I am removing the T5s that are on 24hr veg and replacing the lighting with 2 blockbuster hoods, 2 dominator xxxl hoods, all four running 1000 watt hortilux's.

Then gotta run my ducting, set up filter and do a few more odds and ins... Program the timer on my Titan Helios 7 for 18/6 for just a couple of days to finish up prepping the flower period for 12/12. 

They will be in 12/12 by Monday and I will be taking Night Rider, Jelly Pie, Purple Outlaw and Full Moon Fever all the veg room and placing them under the t5s on 24/0 for just a total of 2 weeks before throwing in with the rest of the ladies...

Here is "Corey" Stardawg, 413 Chem, SKVA Chem' 91, Headbanger #5 and Gg4 saying their goodbye's to the little ones for the 2 week vacation they will be spending vegging, while the ladies will be getting hairy.

I am excited as hell for this grow, this is what I have been waiting on. I made sure and got the girls to optimal health before I flipped and I do believe they have made it to where they need to be. Topped and supper cropped several times over the month and the results are great!

   

If anyone wants to follow or just check out my grow, here is the link... 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/psychadelibuds-underground-laboratory.955199/


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My little ones (GPS seedlings) are hiding down below this thick canopy that has finally had the explosion in growth I have so patiently been waiting for.
> 
> Tonight I am removing the T5s that are on 24hr veg and replacing the lighting with 2 blockbuster hoods, 2 dominator xxxl hoods, all four running 1000 watt hortilux's.
> 
> ...


Not bad,a few feet higher will be big enough for a hobbit to get in there and help you chop.
Just kidding man.Looks good,Greenpoint grows tall and stretches,Had to bend mine over 3 times now.You may want to look into a thinner profile light setup like QB's or cobs.Those hoods take up alot of ceiling height.Once you pull the T5's and see how GP gear stretches youll be on google looking for a drywall stretcher.
Those blockbusters have a 12 inch profile plus another 4 inches of hanger if you can hang them on a hook and not use a ratchet.Plus with 1000 watts your looking at 20 inches above canopy.thats 36 inches of height alredy gone.Even with super cropping and bending things over all the GP i have ran has gone to 5 feet.They are Leggy as FAWK.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not bad,a few feet higher will be big enough for a hobbit to get in there and help you chop.
> Just kidding man.Looks good,Greenpoint grows tall and stretches,Had to bend mine over 3 times now.You may want to look into a thinner profile light setup like QB's or cobs.Those hoods take up alot of ceiling height.Once you pull the T5's and see how GP gear stretches youll be on google looking for a drywall stretcher.
> Those blockbusters have a 12 inch profile plus another 4 inches of hanger if you can hang them on a hook and not use a ratchet.Plus with 1000 watts your looking at 20 inches above canopy.thats 36 inches of height alredy gone.Even with super cropping and bending things over all the GP i have ran has gone to 5 feet.They are Leggy as FAWK.


Since I have been growing indoor (this being my 6th year) I have always dealt with low head space issues. Back when I grew in tents, they only had a few more inches in height than my current room has.

I have just programmed my experience into growing with low head space. I have grown many landrace sativas in those 4x4's and using the same goods "blockbuster" and always done good with it. I have to focus a lot on training and LST. I usually keep my 1000 watt hoods no further than 20 inches away and on average 12 inches from the tops, with no burning or bleaching. I just make sure I have plenty of air flow through the hoods and above the canopy and I have never had issues.

From the looks of it, the GPS gear does stretch a lot. But I got on a landrace kick growing plants (zamals) being the wildest growers and Thais coming in second and still was able to manage my stretch and keep it all under control. I have read that in numerous places online about the distance of HID lighting and how easily it can burn your buds but I have never had that issue unless I get closer than around 9 to 10 inches or below.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't have many photos left since my divorce a couple of years ago, lost a whole bunch of shit... But here is a landrace that went 18 weeks and could have ran 2 more.

I don't have finished photos of her but I kept her in a tent just 4 inches taller than my current grow op with the same lighting set up. The buds were full ball bats from the bottom to top and no bleaching whatsoever.

   

Here is a killing fields from Sannie. This one went 11 weeks and also no bleaching or burning, very sativa dominant pheno. Disregard the yellow pale leaves, this particular strain is known well for these traits (yellow leaves) same as the glue is known for twisting leaves. Its normal.

But yes, I wish I had a better setup at the moment but once this run is over I'm digging those floors out a couple to three feet and laying concrete in there. I do love being under ground though, I thought I would have issues with humidity and condensation but i haven't at all. I have a large dehumidifier k put in there and ain't had to use it much, but when I do it will get the humidity down to 30 to 40% from 60-70ish in about 10 minutes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> How many plants do you run per sq/ft or how many sq/ft per plant?


Not sure, but I have 21 of those clones in 5 gallon (really 4.5 gal) grow bags and have 18 ft in length, 6 foot in width and 6.5 feet in height. Honestly I am used to growing around 9 plants in 5 gal per 4x4 tent. A lot of people would consider it over crowded but I have also ran 4 plants in 5 gal in the same setup in the past (don't grow in tents any more) and did better with more plants. I have just adjusted myself to work in tight small spaces over the years with low head space.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Since I have been growing indoor (this being my 6th year) I have always dealt with low head space issues. Back when I grew in tents, they only had a few more inches in height than my current room has.
> 
> I have just programmed my experience into growing with low head space. I have grown many landrace sativas in those 4x4's and using the same goods "blockbuster" and always done good with it. I have to focus a lot on training and LST. I usually keep my 1000 watt hoods no further than 20 inches away and on average 12 inches from the tops, with no burning or bleaching. I just make sure I have plenty of air flow through the hoods and above the canopy and I have never had issues.
> 
> From the looks of it, the GPS gear does stretch a lot. But I got on a landrace kick growing plants (zamals) being the wildest growers and Thais coming in second and still was able to manage my stretch and keep it all under control. I have read that in numerous places online about the distance of HID lighting and how easily it can burn your buds but I have never had that issue unless I get closer than around 9 to 10 inches or below.


Looking good.
I'd get yourself some double enders. The difference between them and my single ended Hortilux gardens is significant. I've been using the 1000 watt Nanolux luminaires for about 8 months and I only keep the old lights around for overflow in the garden, if the need arises.

I'll probably sell them and my t5's on Craigslist and replace them with some led tech or CMH. I'll eventually go complete led once my 4 nanos give up the ghost.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking good.
> I'd get yourself some double enders. The difference between them and my single ended Hortilux gardens is significant. I've been using the 1000 watt Nanolux luminaires for about 8 months and I only keep the old lights around for overflow in the garden, if the need arises.
> 
> I'll probably sell them and my t5's on Craigslist and replace them with some led tech or CMH. I'll eventually go complete led once my 4 nanos give up the ghost.


I think DE would fry his plants with 6 foor ceilings and no way to ventilate them.Im with you on the LED.The technology has finally hit 200 lumens per watt with a 160 per average and the heat to light efficiency is opposite of HPS.The tech will only get better now but from all the research i have done its a no brainer.HPS is dead for smaller scale growers in tighter spaces.
If i was in a warehouse type setting growing commercially i wouldnt give a shit about the electric bill so would go DE all day.These Gunslingers are sucking this shit up and no signs of stress like my HPS would do at that distance.there 5 and a half feet off the floor and bent over 3 times on some of the same branches.they look like them pipe cleaner straws you use to bend and shit in the first grade to make weird shapes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looking good.
> I'd get yourself some double enders. The difference between them and my single ended Hortilux gardens is significant. I've been using the 1000 watt Nanolux luminaires for about 8 months and I only keep the old lights around for overflow in the garden, if the need arises.
> 
> I'll probably sell them and my t5's on Craigslist and replace them with some led tech or CMH. I'll eventually go complete led once my 4 nanos give up the ghost.


I definitely plan on upgrading in the future. This is my first run in my new op. 

I will be investing top dollar in my setup after my harvest.

I also will be extending the flower room. Not really but having another setup going on, likely a building added on to this current underground op.

I am running 4000 watts this go and I already have a separate veg room that is my ex flower room. It's 8ft wide 12 feet in length with 7 foot head space.

Next run I will have 6000 watts underground for flower and an additional room in a nother location running 6000 for a total of 12.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I definitely plan on upgrading in the future. This is my first run in my new op.
> 
> I will be investing top dollar in my setup after my harvest.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind with 6000Watts of HID you can get the same Lumens with quantums or cobs at 60 percent of that wattage and half the heat.My 15 cob setup runs cooler than my air cooled HPS and that is no joke,no bullshit.Less AC to cool the space is also a plus.Plus with the air cooled hoods i was going through 20 lb CO2 tanks every 2 weeks cause of bad seals in the hoods and hoses.
Be worth looking into them for sure.I want to try the Quantum boards on a Slate 2 style heat sink and run 12 boards across a 4x10 pulling 250 watts per 2 boards.With the right strain could easily pull 5 to 6 lbs dry in RDWC


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

I already had plans for these...

They are DE air cooled as well.



Usually in my 4x4s I used to use when I was running 1000 watters I would always pull right at 2lbs per tent. I have a buddy that ran a nice LED setup in a 4x4 same time I was running mine. Although his flower turned out great the yields just didn't compare to HPS HID lighting.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

My ceilings on my next run will be 8 ft high as well, not 6.

And the new additional flower room I spoke of will have 12ft plus head space once I get it up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I already had plans for these...
> 
> They are DE air cooled as well.
> 
> ...


Your gonna need that light 8 feet up to get the footprint you need to cover a 5x5.There just like the gravitas meant for tall setups.Gravita sets up there grow spaces to light entire rooms not grow spaces.You can probably get away with the 6/750 or Gravita 1000 dimmed down to 750 but i would roll with what u got running greenpoint gear his shit runs tall


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

I have seen numerous reports of people running 1000 watt hps close to the tops of their plants with heat stress and bleaching. But I personally have never had that proble. Like I said I can keep them at the least 12 inches from the canopy with zero issues.

I think it must be that those growers didn't have adequate ventilation or they obviously were doing something wrong in their set up.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

If I go with DEs next run those won't be in the underground room with the 8ft ceilings, they will be ran in the 12ft plus "new additional room" I was talking about.

I am gonna stay with the ones I got for underground, I usually pull 2lb per light and I don't see it getting any better than that for me personally. I don't really need any more than that. That puts me at 8 lb per run in the 6ft setup every 2 and a half months as it is perpetual.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I already had plans for these...
> 
> They are DE air cooled as well.
> 
> ...


Blurple LEDS and premade LED fixtures dont count.check out this video.This dude is crushing it with LED's.4.65 pounds in a 4x10 with 1500 watts


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2018)

100% germ on Texas butter
 
Swayze in the back..


----------



## kds710 (Feb 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> 100% germ on Texas butter
> View attachment 4083676
> Swayze in the back..


the texas butter sounds dank. is that Swayze from duke?


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2018)

kds710 said:


> the texas butter sounds dank. is that Swayze from duke?


Yes,from duke.... super pumped..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't say I order many seeds. In fact I can only name 3 other places I have ordered seeds from over 24 years now. But I have to say I am super happy with the quick processing and turn around of GPS. Within two hours of placing my order I had a tracking number. And have received very fast replies to my two other emails. I also like the fact that with one order I earned just shy of enough nuggets for a free pack.
On a side note I am 97 pages into reading this whole thread and have quickly noticed the nonsense fighting about things none GPS related started in this thread pretty much from day one. It is really annoying when you are simply reading and looking trying to find out info on GPS gear. 
Did I mention I am super fucking excited?? haha
Cheers


----------



## kds710 (Feb 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I can't say I order many seeds. In fact I can only name 3 other places I have ordered seeds from over 24 years now. But I have to say I am super happy with the quick processing and turn around of GPS. Within two hours of placing my order I had a tracking number. And have received very fast replies to my two other emails. I also like the fact that with one order I earned just shy of enough nuggets for a free pack.
> On a side note I am 97 pages into reading this whole thread and have quickly noticed the nonsense fighting about things none GPS related started in this thread pretty much from day one. It is really annoying when you are simply reading and looking trying to find out info on GPS gear.
> Did I mention I am super fucking excited?? haha
> Cheers


wouldn't be surprised if someone says it should've been 1 hour, or right away. We should be getting a lot more free shit too. And when we get more, we should get extra. And it ALL better come in ONE fucking box. Don't forget my papers and slaps either. Because I deserve it. I bought a pack of Dreamcatcher so Gu owes me.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> ...have quickly noticed the nonsense fighting about things none GPS related started in this thread pretty much from day one. It is really annoying when you are simply reading and looking trying to find out info on GPS gear.


Just use the search bar if looking for something in particular. Or even Google whatever strain you are looking for, then add, "Rollitup" to the end, and you will see all of the pages that have related content. Otherwise, just scroll beyond whatever you don't want to see. It's easy. Good luck with your soon to be had GPS gear, and I am excited for you! Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 3, 2018)

As an "Old school" grower, I am just excited to have the chance to get some of this new gear all the hip kids are raging about lol
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 3, 2018)

100% germ for TNT and Cookies and Chem.

And I cant say this enough...that Copper Chem is a vigorous and strong plant. They are blowing past everything I have going no matter the stage of growth. The cuttings are the first to show roots and the vegging clones bite into my soil fast and take right off.
I just put 4 more in the bloom room last week and they're already going hard into their stretch, branching out beautifully.

I cant even imagine what these would do outside....but I'm going to find out come spring. I'm going to throw half a dozen clones out at camp and feed em lake water and watch them turn into trees!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

Cookies n Chem chopped last night, at day 65. Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 3, 2018)

Please only post porn pictures of the strains I have already purchased. I cannot afford anymore atm  
PS that is a super sexy lady Spondylo Grow!!!
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life.


Happy dog, happy life.


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped last night, at day 65. Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life. View attachment 4083723 View attachment 4083725 View attachment 4083726 View attachment 4083727 View attachment 4083728


You did a stand up job on those C and C my friend. What are you cracking next?


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped last night, at day 65. Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life. View attachment 4083723 View attachment 4083725 View attachment 4083726 View attachment 4083727 View attachment 4083728


Looks very similar to the cookies n chem I copped.
Minus the dog hair plus humanoid stressed hair/unavoidable.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> You did a stand up job on those C and C my friend. What are you cracking next?


Thank you brother. I have 4 of Jellypie and 5 of DVG's Brandywine that are one week old that went into the tent last night. Will go from cups to veg pots later today or tonight. Just need 4 females, preferably 2 of each, but happy with whatever I get.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Happy dog, happy life.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Looks very similar to the cookies n chem I copped.
> Minus the dog hair plus humanoid stressed hair/unavoidable.
> View attachment 4083738
> View attachment 4083743
> View attachment 4083748


Definitely see the resemblance. She looks great. Nice job.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped last night, at day 65. Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life. View attachment 4083723 View attachment 4083725 View attachment 4083726 View attachment 4083727 View attachment 4083728


Beautiful work! I just finished mine from last winter, might have an eighth left, it is some of my favorite smoke. Enjoy


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy EGrower, Sorry to hear about your issues with the Doc Holiday. Having a possibly unseen breakout of pollen in the garden can bring down the price of an OZ/LB (even a few grams) very easily. I only want you growing the best cannabis to make sure you can get top dollar for the final product. This is one of the reasons the Monster Cookies and PBOG hybrids (Add RHS male to that list, more later) were pulled from the shelves and genetics were tossed. The progeny of these parents were not up to par and were giving people real problems.
> 
> The Wild West Series is a different story. While the Chemdog line is known to have some stability issues, the Stardawg stud I use for breeding is ROCK SOLID. I have countless reports of the Wild West Series not only performing well in mediocre environments but exceeding expectations with dialed in rooms. I've seen it with my own eyes in the small town of Humacao, Puerto Rico were pharmaceutical drug makers abandoned airfield sized warehouses now being used for the cultivation of medical cannabis, specifically Greenpoint Seeds, by @Sackmastaflex (Instagram). Many many Doc Holiday were popped and great phenos were found. Instability was not observed or reported. That's just the facts.
> 
> ...


This just got me as excited or more then the pictures and experiences people have shared on GPS gear since I joined this site. That is a very bold statement by any company, let alone one in the at best "shady" cannabis seed business. Nice to know I def made the right choice .
Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 3, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Looks very similar to the cookies n chem I copped.
> Minus the dog hair plus humanoid stressed hair/unavoidable.
> View attachment 4083738
> View attachment 4083743
> View attachment 4083748


Noice!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful work! I just finished mine from last winter, might have an eighth left, it is some of my favorite smoke. Enjoy


Many thanks, LubdaNugs!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped last night, at day 65. Sorry for the dog hair. Forever a part of my life. View attachment 4083723 View attachment 4083725 View attachment 4083726 View attachment 4083727 View attachment 4083728


Wow man, beautiful nugs! The buds stacked great on that one, I can imagine how well cuttings from her would do! Make sure and hit the thread up with a smoke report when your able. What nose ya getting on her now???

Is she in a 5 gallon? What kind of setup were you running with her? Lights, feeding, medium, etc?

I personally love hearing about these things... Great job!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 3, 2018)

gps site crashed ! right after I got my order completed!!!!!

5:53 update! Back Up !!!!


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 3, 2018)

Hickok Haze at day 56. Sorry about the horrible picture but my other hobby isn't photography.


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 3, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Hickok Haze at day 56. Sorry about the horrible picture but my other hobby isn't photography.View attachment 4083965


How tall was she before flip?


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 3, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> How tall was she before flip?


She is the one in the green pot. This was two days before the flip.
Here she is three weeks after the flip.


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 3, 2018)

Here is a shot of my garden a week into flower. There is a Tomahawk, Bandits Breath, and Cookies n Chem within the mix. Hoping find a keeper.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 3, 2018)

is there any haze smells comin off her?


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 3, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> is there any haze smells comin off her?


Lemon cream with a little burnt rubber funk.


----------



## tatonka (Feb 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Kind of a funk skunky kinda smell with some wild berry mixed in there.
> The hickock smells just like old gorilla ball sweat.like walking in the woods and smelling an old rutted up buck best way I can describe with a hint of like fat girl pussy cheese.


@pinner420


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 3, 2018)

LVTK almost dried,smelling like lemon pound cake and some slight strawberry starburst.

 

Also got a little trich monster in the making,Number 5 Gunslinger smelling like Dog Shit and fromunda cheese.


----------



## kds710 (Feb 4, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> She is the one in the green pot. This was two days before the flip.View attachment 4084003
> Here she is three weeks after the flip.View attachment 4084004


looks under a foot tall and it stretched that much?! wow


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 4, 2018)

kds710 said:


> looks under a foot tall and it stretched that much?! wow


She was 15-18 inches when I flipped her and that's were she is at today.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2018)

I have 3 Copper Chems at 33 days and are 3 phenos with all have narrow leaves and helpful branching. The smallest is bushy and very waxy very deep green leaves and little leaves and not much frost yet. The biggest is quite rangy and growing frosty big nugs. Twice the size of little sister and the loudest. The middle sister is unreal fairly compact in structure and growing buds as fast as big sister. The buds are already white! Looks more like 8 weeks than 5! Never seen one quite this trich covered so soon. Also dusted her with Black Gold pollen.

They all have strong stems and branches and have gotten a more sour smell of lemon and stale piss/cat piss is dominant. First day with this strong urine/ammonia smell but it’s strong! Nothing earthy or woody right now.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have 3 Copper Chems at 33 days and are 3 phenos with all have narrow leaves and helpful branching. The smallest is bushy and very waxy very deep green leaves and little leaves and not much frost yet. The biggest is quite rangy and growing frosty big nugs. Twice the size of little sister and the loudest. The middle sister is unreal fairly compact in structure and growing buds as fast as big sister. The buds are already white! Looks more like 8 weeks than 5! Never seen one quite this trich covered so soon. Also dusted her with Black Gold pollen.
> 
> They all have strong stems and branches and have gotten a more sour smell of lemon and stale piss/cat piss is dominant. First day with this strong urine/ammonia smell but it’s strong! Nothing earthy or woody right now.


I think that black gold is going to Really mesh well with her.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 4, 2018)

Looking forward to running some of these strains this year.
After following along here for a bit, I finally figured out what I wanted for this coming season.
I usually hang out over in the outdoor section, not set up for an indoor grow. Other than a 4 bulb 4' T5 for germinating and sexing. Gaining good insight to these strains for me comes from you all here. I'm not near the caliber of growers here on this site, but I do have gardening in my blood.
In hand so far for this season...

GP- Deputy, Night Rider
CV- LVTK, Half and Half
CC- Purification 
Still looking to pickup when I get the cash..
Peakseeds BC..Cinderella 99 and Texada/Skunk

And that will be about all I've got room for.
Looking to put some more CBD in my diet, be interesting to see how the H&H and Purification do.
Hard to find much info about the Purification, anyone grow this out before?
@Heisengrow really like the looks of your LVTK, your killing it. I'm seriously excited for this one.

SD


----------



## shaggyballs (Feb 4, 2018)

Hey GU~ you might remember my screen name...LOL
I just wanted to say Thanks!
I would like to say that my experience with Greenpoint seeds customer service was stellar.
There were a few hiccups but they all ended with me getting more that I paid for.
I even checked out without entering my discount code and it was added after.
So I have to say GU~ has bent over backwards to ensure all was well even if when it was all my fault.
I give an A+ to Greenpoint seeds for their outstanding customer service.
As far as the quality of the shipping I give them an A+ for that too.
Very well protected and very discreet shipping containers.
I am excited to see what will come from my many purchases.
I opened a pack of ace high and all 11 seeds sprouted and 10 are still alive.
So I give an A+ for the germenation rate even if one did not make it I still got 10 seeds going.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 4, 2018)

shaggyballs said:


> Hey GU~ you might remember my screen name...LOL
> I just wanted to say Thanks!
> I would like to say that my experience with Greenpoint seeds customer service was stellar.
> There were a few hick-ups but they all ended with me getting more that I paid for.
> ...


Going to be flowering some Ace High this month!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 4, 2018)

shaggyballs said:


> Hey GU~ you might remember my screen name...LOL
> I just wanted to say Thanks!
> I would like to say that my experience with Greenpoint seeds customer service was stellar.
> There were a few hick-ups but they all ended with me getting more that I paid for.
> ...


Customer service and packaging are great but it’s the stunning quality and potency of the pot, cannabis if you will, that sets Greenpoint apart. Seems like word is spreading just by activity on this thread. Something else, it seems that this Wild West Series is easy to get along with during the Grow. Easy strains to keep happy with strong vigor!


----------



## charface (Feb 4, 2018)

Cookie wreck going in today, 
They will be inside for about two months then out in a shed vegging until june. 
Then shoved into giant grow bags and put outside. 


Expecting a nice harvest. 
Also putting out some sour d but that's not relevant.

I'll update again when they g into the shed


----------



## typoerror (Feb 4, 2018)

Lemon fizz x star dawg ready to come down at day 60. Don't let the pistils fool you, the trichomes tell the tale.

Purple badlands, fruity pheno done at day 60
 
Purple badlands, chem leaning pheno has anabo 5 more days to go


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg ready to come down at day 60. Don't let the pistils fool you, the trichomes tell the tale.
> View attachment 4084387
> Purple badlands, fruity pheno done at day 60
> View attachment 4084388 View attachment 4084389
> ...


Gorgeous! Wonderful job my man.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg ready to come down at day 60. Don't let the pistils fool you, the trichomes tell the tale.
> View attachment 4084387
> Purple badlands, fruity pheno done at day 60
> View attachment 4084388 View attachment 4084389
> ...


Great job @typoerror ! I just smoked the last of your Purple Badlands from this summer. Photos are great too!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks! Sounds like you need a re-up!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 4, 2018)

I love getting feedback like this!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I love getting feedback like this!
> View attachment 4084519


I love hearing it too... Shit like this makes me smile man, knowing people can control their pain without needing oxy, morphine, hydro etc... 

We the growers are gonna change that shit entirely one day!


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 5, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> smoke report on cackleberry? did it earn a spot as a keeper? did you ever find anything good from ocean grown? I think it was you I pointed in there direction many moons ago.
> 
> I am about to pull trigger on dreamcatcher, cackleberry, and jelly pie. is there anything else I should consider? im not much of a ogkb fan so I am skipping the BB.


Big mistake


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF?
> I put a couple of packs of cult classics in my cart @$38 then got distracted.
> Came back and now they are $77 each???
> Yeah, no.
> Back to the drawing board...


Yea same thing here was going to do a big cult order bc I have none.then oh guess not.


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 5, 2018)

Morning stretch has new meaning since I flipped Orange Blossom & Dream Catcher, I try to do a morning check before heading to the salt mines, for the past few days they have grown upwards another 2-3 inches overnight it's my first time running these strains but when do they stop stretching? Never seen such intense upward expansion since the pure sativas days....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2018)

So early this morning I realized I was originally off bigtime on the gold nuggets my first purchase earned me. I originally thought I had earned roughly $33 dollars worth. I then realized I was off by one decimal point lol 
I sent an email to GPS telling them of what I thought was an error and they had somehow given me too many gold nuggets. I was sure this was the case ,( especially filling up my cart with what the error could get me). I quickly heard back that in fact it was not an error at all. I lost my mind and had to smoke a doobie because it seemed far too good to be true haha
By the time I was about to finalize my checkout the sale was over and my order was now twice the price. SOB!!!! lol
So I went back to the drawing board and had to narrow down the original 4 I had picked out. (Copper Chem will have to wait lol)
Long story long , I just got 
Raindance
Cookies n chem
The Deputy
Pioneer kush
For the highway robbery price of the $9 for shipping.
So for the cost of roughly 2 ounces of shitty LP poisoned garbage I have obtained
Raindance
Cookies and Chem
The Deputy x2
Pioneer Kush
Pig Whistle
Hickok Haze
Night Rider
Dream Catcher
Mothers little helper x2

I am outraged at this kind of underhanded business. @Gu how dare you give away such fine genetics 
I sure hope with all those seeds I can pull off 2 ounces......

Cheers and a big thank you to Gu and GPS


----------



## greenpointseeds (Feb 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So early this morning I realized I was originally off bigtime on the gold nuggets my first purchase earned me. I originally thought I had earned roughly $33 dollars worth. I then realized I was off by one decimal point lol
> I sent an email to GPS telling them of what I thought was an error and they had somehow given me too many gold nuggets. I was sure this was the case ,( especially filling up my cart with what the error could get me). I quickly heard back that in fact it was not an error at all. I lost my mind and had to smoke a doobie because it seemed far too good to be true haha
> By the time I was about to finalize my checkout the sale was over and my order was now twice the price. SOB!!!! lol
> So I went back to the drawing board and had to narrow down the original 4 I had picked out. (Copper Chem will have to wait lol)
> ...


That is a nice list of seeds you've got there!

Congratulations. Please make sure to share your progress with us 

*Greenpoint Seeds*


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> That is a nice list of seeds you've got there!
> 
> Congratulations. Please make sure to share your progress with us
> 
> *Greenpoint Seeds*



I will be posting journals on here on ALL of this GPS gear. 
Sadly I will be waiting until I get my proper setup done before I pop any. Will be super hard to wait, but I want to make sure I can do the genetics justice. 
Again a big thank you for your generosity GU . Now to get off my ass and get this 20x24ft space finished lol
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Now to get off my ass and get this 20x24ft space finished lol
> Cheers


Smoke some weed first.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 5, 2018)

glad I bought all the discontinued line before they nearly doubled in price lol


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Do you all like the Reserve Price for the auction? Would you rather have no reserve with longer price drop intervals?


Higher reserve with shorter price drop intervals.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 5, 2018)

Their still cheap ? add shipping and still a great price compared to most others.Was some stupid cheap deals to be had with the no reserve auctions,this weekend.When i see some of these other jokers pricing at 2-3 hundred US a pk...then they want 30us for international shipping...smh..i just move on


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 5, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Their still cheap ? add shipping and still a great price compared to some others.Was some stupid cheap deals to be had with the no reserve auctions,this weekend.When i see some of these other jokers pricing at 2-3 hundred US a pk...then they want 30us for international shipping...smh..i just move on


there were some great deals i scored 6 packs Saturday night at auction for the price of one regular pack

thats right i got 6 auction packs at the same time lol i shut the auction down that night people were sleeping on the auctions this weekend maybe because of the superbowl?


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> there were some great deals i scored 6 packs Saturday night at auction for the price of one regular pack
> 
> thats right i got 6 auction packs at the same time lol i shut the auction down that night people were sleeping on the auctions this weekend maybe because of the superbowl?
> 
> Man you got that righti need to stay off of this gps thread.I'm very limited for funds,but someones pics and description of hickok haze made me tell myself i NEEDED it.It was sinful what i was able to get a pk for


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smoke some weed first.
> 
> View attachment 4084764


Always !!
The c99 I have is perfect for get up and get shit done . 
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> glad I bought all the discontinued line before they nearly doubled in price lol


They've been moved from the 'lack of interest' bin to the 'rare collector's items' bin. The opposite of reverse pricing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Grand prize ideas?


A guaranteed tester spot for a year on your new drops and one pack of winners choice?
Is this actually going to happen?
Cheers


----------



## typoerror (Feb 5, 2018)

Purple badlands, fruity pheno getting chopped today.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands, fruity pheno getting chopped today.
> View attachment 4084920


That can easily compete with cookies or glue, great job sir


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That can easily compete with cookies or glue, great job sir


The timing of this post and ad are suspicious!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The timing of this post and ad are suspicious!


hmmmmmm i think you posting this after the pic and him commenting is very peculiar??!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> They've been moved from the 'lack of interest' bin to the 'rare collector's items' bin. The opposite of reverse pricing.


 It's comments like that that keep me coming back, lol. Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.

Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:

- Weekend Getaway to Denver summer of 2018
- Flight/Hotel
- Activity like a Red Rocks show or similar
- $1,000.00 Cash when you arrive to blow on dispo weed and strippers at Shotgun Willies


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Everything for two people of course. You and your friend or loved one.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...



Holy shit haha
I would say you are joking but based on our nugget exchange I have a feeling you are not lol
Unreal contest of all contests lol
Cheers


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Everything for two people of course. You and your friend or loved one.


Wow, now thats a prize!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


Let's get on with it.ive always wanted t o go to denver


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


We're listening


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 5, 2018)

Literally no other seedbank would do this. Greenpoint fucken rocks!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize ^ Bako Is thinking:
> - $1,000.00 Cash when you arrive for blow, dispo weed, and strippers at Shotgun Willies


I'm joking I'd probably have a heart attack, 
assuming I was to win.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's some pioneer kush at 5 days flowering  this one's got some sour oily coffee funk to it, bit finicky though. def bubba dom I have a problem with over vegging my plants, I'll be giving a couple to a friend in need tommorow


----------



## Giggsy70 (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


Count me in


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


so what are the rules


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> so what are the rules


Make some up


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 5, 2018)

Ideas on contest strain?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Make some up


Cutest couple in an avatar.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 5, 2018)

I say budshots posted to here and on IG. tagging GU and and repping GPS. pic with most likes wins.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 5, 2018)

sackmastaflex not allowed...


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

To make it fair i think the people that enter should have to vote.so we can make a contest thread and everyone that enters a pic also has to vote.so when you enter your picture you have to like one of the other contestants in the thread.
A picture of the greenpoint pack and seeds out to enter.
2 pics at the end one of the plant and one of a dried bud.
I say run the contest for 14 weeks and that's it.
So have official start day.people enter by posting there seed pack and 14 weeks all entries are entered and voted on.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> sackmastaflex not allowed...


I would love for him to enter to make it interesting.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

I


Velvet Elvis said:


> I say budshots posted to here and on IG. tagging GU and and repping GPS. pic with most likes wins.


Would keep IG out if it.anyone can pay for ig boost and buy likes cheap
Keeping it on the forum and having contestant votes only will insure no bullshit likes and likes on popularity.
All the growers will vote on there fellow growers


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 5, 2018)

i would keep voting out of it, anyone can ip stuff a ballot


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I
> 
> Would keep IG out if it.anyone can pay for ig boost and buy likes cheap
> Keeping it on the forum and having contestant votes only will insure no bullshit likes and likes on popularity.
> All the growers will vote on there fellow growers


Very much agree with this!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 5, 2018)

good ideas. we need more contestants though


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> i would keep voting out of it, anyone can ip stuff a ballot


Yeah but you can't fake an entry.thats why I said only contestants can vote.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Feb 5, 2018)

How many beans in a jar contest

Past customer order #’s make a person eligible for a guess....or 5 guesses per order #


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

I have a feeling a lot of people are going to regret this contest idea....don't say I didn't warn you.

Even so, when it happens, how 'bout it happens on a new thread?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu can advertise the contest on IG and website but to enter you would need a rollitup account and enter your pack of greenpoint seeds in the contest thread.by entering you can get 1 vote.or 2 votes or 3.
After its ' over we can tally up all the valid likes and declare the winner


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 5, 2018)

Make it a single elimination full contact mixed martial arts battle royale, a Kumite, if you will and I can't lose.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

I


Amos Otis said:


> I have a feeling a lot of people are going to regret this contest idea....don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Even so, when it happens, how 'bout it happens on a new thread?


Agree it should be in a seperate thread


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2018)

I wouldn't limit the voting to only those who participate. It should be open to all members on here, regardless if they participate, or whether they bought and grow GPS.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I wouldn't limit the voting to only those who participate. It should be open to all members on here, regardless if they participate, or whether they bought and grow GPS.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Maybe a post count limitation at least to keep fakes from liking the pictures.at least 100 post messages to like a entry


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2018)

That's very reasonable to avoid fraud accounts!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2018)

For the love of humanity.......Seperate thread!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have a feeling a lot of people are going to regret this contest idea....don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Even so, when it happens, how 'bout it happens on a new thread?


So you're saying that the results of this contest could turn this subforum into a pit a vile hate, anger and offensive comments that can only be rivaled by the political section?

That sounds like a challenge.... maybe a subsequent competition..... lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2018)

Seperate thread, its hard enough finding info here. Id do an advertisement contest. Something that shows originality and skill. Not talkng about a 20 min project, something you actually put some effort into. I mean serioisly,,, look at the prize. 

You can eliminate me if it were a grow, i wouldnt be done till october at minimum. Unless a micro grow. ?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 5, 2018)

It's going to be really suspicious when I win this contest! No air fare means more money for the strippers!

Purple badlands is going to win me some competitions! I'm entering it into everything I can!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

To make it fair there should be a set standard of parameters like pot size, medium, type of lighting, etc.
Like 5 gallons of fox forest and some generic nutrient under a 400 watt whatever.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> To make it fair there should be a set standard of parameters like pot size, medium, type of lighting, etc.
> Like 5 gallons of fox forest and some generic nutrient under a 400 watt whatever.


Naw cause some.of us don't grow in dirt.medium shouldn' t matter.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

coppershot said:


> So you're saying that the results of this contest could turn this subforum into a pit a vile hate, anger and offensive comments that can only be rivaled by the political section?
> 
> That sounds like a challenge.... maybe a subsequent competition..... lol


People that act like assholes should be disqualified or Gu smacked for spreading bad Karma on a gentleman's or woman's - @Tangerine_contest.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's going to be really suspicious when I win this contest! No air fare means more money for the strippers!
> 
> Purple badlands is going to win me some competitions! I'm entering it into everything I can!
> View attachment 4085033 View attachment 4085034 View attachment 4085035 View attachment 4085036


Should also be seed only.taking a known performer wouldn' be right.its giving people who have already pheno hunted alot of packs.
Should be 1 pack of seeds,medium of choice and a time limit.thats pretty simple.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

There will have to be a set Harvest date to have a timely conclusion to the contest


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's going to be really suspicious when I win this contest! No air fare means more money for the strippers!
> 
> Purple badlands is going to win me some competitions! I'm entering it into everything I can!
> View attachment 4085033 View attachment 4085034 View attachment 4085035 View attachment 4085036



She is a beauty, steller job sir


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There will have to be a set Harvest date to have a timely conclusion to the contest


There should also be an official judge of the smoke.

I'm available.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw cause some.of us don't grow in dirt.medium shouldn' t matter.


Then overall size and speed of finish should not count towards a win.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Then overall size and speed of finish should not count towards a win.


Naw I think a good cola shot and dried bud should be voted on.we all see the cola pics everyone post here and bud shots.
That should be it.
Has to be a plant from the seed pack male or female and has to be submitted by a set date.
The whole plant pic would give the advantage to the hydro fanatics.
Fair is only fair


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 5, 2018)

gps strain of our choice?


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There should also be an official judge of the smoke.
> 
> I'm available.


Hear hear!

I too am available for this task!


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> gps strain of our choice?


Naw top dawg seeds to


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw I think a good cola shot and dried bud should be voted on.we all see the cola pics everyone post here and bud shots.
> That should be it.
> Has to be a plant from the seed pack male or female and has to be submitted by a set date.
> The whole plant pic would give the advantage to the hydro fanatic.
> Fair is only fair


I personally favor the quality of colas grown from organic methods. So hydro advantage is purely for production units, IMHO.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

I think the best journal should win.

A good journal should only have a few posts mostly pictures.
-Opening post about the genetics and an accompanying grow schedule that states the planned growth stages.\
-The second post should be around the day you're going to flower.
-Next post around day 35 flowering
- Day 49
- Finishing live plant shots
- Dry bud shots
- smoke report


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

An open thread with those 7 posts from the OP.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 5, 2018)

Getting kinda complicated, lol? Back in the day, we just had Bud/Plant of the month contests.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 5, 2018)

To generic. Im out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I personally favor the quality of colas grown from organic methods. So hydro advantage is purely for production units, IMHO.


I disagree lol.hydro can be fine tuned to a plants needs by measuring EC levels and controlling ins and outs,as well as high oxygen levels at the root zone,no guesswork on overwatering since the roots are submerged in water so they have a constant supply of everything as they need it as well as fine tuning the co2 to uptake,add in humic acids and bennies you'll have white roots for days.
Soil is easier less hassle but when hydro is done RIGHT there' no comparison IMO.toneachbthere own.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw top dawg seeds to


i lol'd


----------



## blissfest (Feb 5, 2018)

Good to see you again Gu!! Its been many years dude. Im happy for your successful business! I have bought a ton of your beans in the last few months. Haven't ran any yet. Rooms are full at the moment.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Good to see you again Gu!! Its been many years dude. Im happy for your successful business! I have bought a ton of your beans in the last few months. Haven't ran any yet. Rooms are full at the moment.


Bliss!
I am incredibly honored to have another fellow longtime forum buddy supporting me in my ventures. It is much appreciated. I hope you still have the same photo skills as back in the day!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I disagree lol.hydro can be fine tuned to a plants needs by measuring EC levels and controlling ins and outs,as well as high oxygen levels at the root zone,no guesswork on overwatering since the roots are submerged in water so they have a constant supply of everything as they need it as well as fine tuning the co2 to uptake,add in humic acids and bennies you'll have white roots for days.
> Soil is easier less hassle but when hydro is done RIGHT there' no comparison IMO.toneachbthere own.


Yea, they look great and have potency, but hydro quality is not as good, IMHO. BTW, I grow in hydro because units are my primary concern ATM. 
Eventually, I plan to settle down and grow a few plants next to the barnyard, but for now Lucas formula in Coco works for me.


----------



## higher self (Feb 5, 2018)

Cali Cannon day 25


----------



## blissfest (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Bliss!
> I am incredibly honored to have another fellow longtime forum buddy supporting me in my ventures. It is much appreciated. I hope you still have the same photo skills as back in the day!


When I seen your work I racked up a credit card, lol I never pass on proven genetics, and always loved your skills. Im still growing hard dude. I have a very nice collection of elites I found, or collected over the years. I also made Stardawg crosses with a stud male I found in the 2012 release from Topdawg. I took that F1 male, and hit my badass Katie cut I found. I have a beautiful male I selected from her sons. He is waiting to work someday, lol


----------



## higher self (Feb 5, 2018)

Blizzard Bush are doing great. I think my GPS seed popping bad luck has passed lol! Might pop a few Raindance next. As for the contest its whatever, im gonna run the gear regardless.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yea, they look great and have potency, but hydro quality is not as good, IMHO. BTW, I grow in hydro because units are my primary concern ATM.
> Eventually, I plan to settle down and grow a few plants next to the barnyard, but for now Lucas formula in Coco works for me.


I always felt like plants in coco,soil,or other mediums that Hold nutrients the smoke always tasted funny unless you did a full all out 2 week flush.DWC,flood tables etc its just a matter of changing the water out,Nothing to flush cause the medium is water.I have a pretty big client base and my wife smokes weed like people smoke cigarettes and she loves DWC buds better than any other medium ive grown in.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Should also be seed only.taking a known performer wouldn' be right.its giving people who have already pheno hunted alot of packs.
> Should be 1 pack of seeds,medium of choice and a time limit.thats pretty simple.


I agree. I fully expect the GPS contest to begin from fresh cracked seed.

Maybe the testers that are expected, if they are expected soon enough?

One last purple badlands shot. She smells like fresh cut fruit for breakfast in Costa Rica!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I always felt like plants in coco,soil,or other mediums that Hold nutrients the smoke always tasted funny unless you did a full all out 2 week flush.DWC,flood tables etc its just a matter of changing the water out,Nothing to flush cause the medium is water.I have a pretty big client base and my wife smokes weed like people smoke cigarettes and she loves DWC buds better than any other medium ive grown in.


I don't believe in flushing so maybe I'm use to the flavor, but I've never had a complaint about harsh weed since using coco. However, years ago, I grew in soiless medium with Peters 20/20/20 and Eco Grow granules. Some of that weed really tasted like shit and sparkle when lit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I agree. I fully expect the GPS contest to begin from fresh cracked seed.
> 
> Maybe the testers that are expected, if they are expected soon enough?
> 
> ...


Bad ass


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't believe in flushing so maybe I'm use to the flavor, but I've never had a complaint about harsh weed since using coco. However, years ago, I grew in soiless medium with Peters 20/20/20 and Eco Grow granules. Some of that weed really tasted like shit and sparkle when lit.


I meant to say I don't believe in holding back nutrients for weeks before a harvest. I do flush salts from the medium regularly though.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Snake Oil
&
Sundance Kid
These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


Would someone have to grow both strains? I'm already growing Snake Oil, but I do have another, as well as a pack of Sundance Kid, but I'd rather just grow the Sundance Kid if I have to start seeds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Would someone have to grow both strains? I'm already growing Snake Oil, but I do have another, as well as a pack of Sundance Kid, but I'd rather just grow the Sundance Kid if I have to start seeds.


Too funny, I’m growing Sundance Kid and have a pack of Snake Oil waiting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


----------



## blissfest (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


Did you get the Bio-Diesel cut from Budpatch 303seeds? I had a badass girl years ago. I miss her, lol


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 5, 2018)

Budpatch worked with KindLove at some point between late 2013 and 2014. I got my cut from a Kindlove connection in 2017. I am not sure if it is the same cut. But it's close enough to put a bet on.

Budpatch did release his own Bio-D seed line that is comparable to the Original clone only.

Food for thought for anyone that's growing Snake Oil.


----------



## kingzt (Feb 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im here to tell you when they say the LVTK smells like lemon pound cake.That is no bullshit.Mine smells like lemon pound cake right out of the oven.


Oh my gosh that sounds amazing! I got a pheno that had great bag appeal but was a no - no, no smell no taste.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 5, 2018)

Sundance Kid 2-3 weeks. Grown in an organic coco mix. Four different plants, each one has a wonderful candy like citrus/ peachy stench to it.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 5, 2018)

weak. i don't have a pack of either and don't think i want to buy any more right now. already have like 12 packs waiting in the wings. guess i'll watch this one.

is there a reason to restrict the strain? can't just be nicest overall gps strain grow documented as described in your earlier post?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 5, 2018)

I have 2 packs of snake oil.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 5, 2018)

A couple of my Jelly Pies are throwing some heavy terpenes early on.
Sickly sweet grape is present, rotten onions, and fuel is the best i can do to describe the intoxicating garbage-can like odors.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 5, 2018)

I've got both going. May need another pack of Sundance kid as I'm down to 3 and still not sure if they are female. I think 2 are...

I've grown star dawg x bio-d from an old forum head a few years ago that was bomb a fuck. In my top 10 of all time. I'm expecting great things from snake oil.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


If limited to these 2 strains maybe they should go on the auction block to give those who don’t have it a chance to get it. I’ve bought about 20 packs in the past 2 months and I have some snake oil


----------



## eminiplayer (Feb 5, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> weak. i don't have a pack of either and don't think i want to buy any more right now. already have like 12 packs waiting in the wings. guess i'll watch this one.
> 
> is there a reason to restrict the strain? can't just be nicest overall gps strain grow documented as described in your earlier post?


@Gu~ : I agree with this... I have 22 packs of GPS sitting around here and don't plan on buying anymore soon... and I don't have Snake Oil & Sundance kid... by having the competition open to any GPS strain, you will have many more entrants.
I also like the journal idea... like you said, 7 posts is all it would take... that way we can see all stages of growth and hear about the character of the strain (nute requirements, etc).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners



Damn I don't have either one . Def don't think I woulda won but woulda been fun to lose lol 
Goodluck on this badass contest everyone!!!
Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm down with whatever the competition is. I've got a pack of each of those. Is there an idea when this contest is going to go down? 

On a side note, I just flipped some Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands into flowering and I just sprouted another pack of Raindance, and a pack of Copper Chem and a pack of Humble Pie by DVG. 11/11 on the Raindance above soil, 10/11 on the Copper Chem and the last one might make it too. That last seed of Copper Chem sprouted, but it headed in the wrong direction at first so I dug it out and put it upright; I think it will pull through. And unfortunately only 7/12 on the Humble Pie and that was definitely not my fault. 7 seeds is okay to work with, but GPS kicked DVG's ass in germination results.


----------



## kds710 (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 100% germ for TNT and Cookies and Chem.
> 
> And I cant say this enough...that Copper Chem is a vigorous and strong plant. They are blowing past everything I have going no matter the stage of growth. The cuttings are the first to show roots and the vegging clones bite into my soil fast and take right off.
> I just put 4 more in the bloom room last week and they're already going hard into their stretch, branching out beautifully.
> ...


i love seeing posts like this!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 6, 2018)

Just sampled my Snake Oil, its greasy, diesely, strong funk on the nose. 
not sure if I'll keep running her afterwards but I do have many clones being cycled.
Shaq is over the top perfection in every way, challenging even the best of my wares for flower slots.


----------



## kds710 (Feb 6, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Just sampled my Snake Oil, its greasy, diesely, strong funk on the nose.
> not sure if I'll keep running her afterwards but I do have many clones being cycled.
> Shaq is over the top perfection in every way, challenging even the best of my wares for flower slots.


pictures?


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I think the best journal should win.
> 
> A good journal should only have a few posts mostly pictures.
> -Opening post about the genetics and an accompanying grow schedule that states the planned growth stages.\
> ...


@Gu~ 

I just started my seeds a week ago. I want to be in the contest and have since day one. Count me in. Where do I go, to go ahead and get this thing started?? I plan on flowering in 2 to 3 weeks. I'm gonna pump out the best of the best out of your genetics .


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 6, 2018)

kds710 said:


> pictures?


Sry, I'm not allowed


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Getting kinda complicated, lol? Back in the day, we just had Bud/Plant of the month contests.


This.....

Bud/plant pic...contest


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


So you are saying that only Sundance Kid and Snake Oil is available for the entry? Damn... I just popped seeds a little over a week ago.

So those new ones I just popped are ineligiable? Ain't got much room left to flower anything actually I don't. So you should let any of your genetics be eligible for this contest.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> So you are saying that only Sundance Kid and Snake Oil is available for the entry? Damn... I just popped seeds a little over a week ago.
> 
> So those new ones I just popped are ineligiable? Ain't got much room left to flower anything actually I don't. So you should let any of your genetics be eligible for this contest.


Yea but it should have a start and end date seeds already popped should not count everyone pops at same time


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Hmm well, what would be the difference in a week, if I flowered a week before everyone else? Nothing obviously.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

And it would still be done around the same time. I don't see no biggie with that, not like I'm cheating or doing anything "wrong" so to speak.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Don't guess it really matters anyway if you can only grow those two. The competition thing was exciting for a while until I seen it was only between two choice strains. Not really interested in it as much now.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> This.....
> 
> Bud/plant pic...contest


I agree...

Only with any GPS strain that's listed on his site.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 6, 2018)

I don't have either one  and can't just afford seeds when i feel like buying some.I'll just post pics up of whatever GPS i have going.Maverick let me down with all males,think i'll try boomtown next.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I don't have either one  and can't just afford seeds when i feel like buying some.I'll just post pics up of whatever GPS i have going.Maverick let me down with all males,think i'll try boomtown next.


Yikes!
I've got a pack of Maverick...


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I agree...
> 
> Only with any GPS strain that's listed on his site.


Yup,with an open poll,so all of RIU can vote on the pics.

Cause I know these Texas butter is going to be something special. .


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

here you go @Gu~

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

I'm currently seeking sponsors. 
Cheerleaders and merchandise tend to get expensive, plus I tend to garden better on a strict vegan diet.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

"cheerleaders"


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> "cheerleaders"


For motivational purposes. I have a hard time staying focused, if I get bored.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I believe if it only comes down to Sundance or Snake Oil the contest is based more so on marketing and leaning in that direction, whereas it should just simply be a Green Point Seed Grow Off contest. Some people are broke and can only work with what they got.
> 
> Hey, unless GPS wants to send a free back of either strain of your choice just for contest entry only? If be down for that.


Free packs should be donated to contestants.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm currently seeking sponsors.
> Cheerleaders ..... tend to get expensive


Only if you lack charm and sex appeal. 



Bakersfield said:


> Free packs should be donated to contestants.


Dude......he's offering blow and strippers. You want him to mail you condoms with the free pack as well?

BTW - there's a new contest thread.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

What would it matter if a seed was popped on a week differential? I wouldn't mind someone going up against me personally that even started 2 weeks before me. I think the main trigger point should be focused on flowering time. Everyone should flower at the same time obviously to be able to make it into the contest finale time frame.

Only difference in starting a week earlier or later on the germination would be a yield differential. And I almost guarantee the contest is judged for budshots and surely not based on yield? So if I start a week early and someone else starts a week earlier than me even and then someone starts a week after as long as they are flipped at the exact time it should not matter. Resin and trichome content of the end product is not based on the veg period. Its based on the flowering period which is what will likely be judged in this contest, not yields.... That shouldn't matter.

@Gu~ what do you think?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Only if you lack charm and sex appeal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there such a thing as asking too much?

I was thinking that a couple of hundred of these would look sweet in the crowd.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Dude......he's offering *blow and strippers*.


Wait, what???
How did I miss "blow and strippers"???


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Getting the flower room in order. I like about another days work to have it all dialed in...

Just in time for the contest...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Damn... Just noticed the big price increase on the the discontinued strains.... When did this happen??


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Dude is offering $1000 cash and a paid trip to Denver for the winner and people want free seeds to enter. What a bunch of entitled bitches.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn... Just noticed the big price increase on the the discontinued strains.... When did this happen??


Yesterday


----------



## feva (Feb 6, 2018)

caught my intrest, i may be down to picking up a pack to win that. im now following thread for more details. lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Dude is offering $1000 cash and a paid trip to Denver for the winner and people want free seeds to enter. What a bunch of entitled bitches.


My main point is, honestly is that I think it should be any strain listed on his site.

I have 4 packs of snake oil and 2 packs of Sun Dance kid. That's not really where I'm going with it, I just feel that a lot of people who would like to get in on the whole thing that doesn't have the funds to purchase those 2 particular strains should be able to pop whatever GPS gear they please.

Like I just started Purple Outlaw, Night Rider, Jelly Pie and Full Moon Fever. I want to enter one of those. 

In a way, narrowing it down to two strains is basically marketing, for those that are interested in the contest that is..


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Dude is offering $1000 cash and a paid trip to Denver for the winner and people want free seeds to enter. What a bunch of entitled bitches.


If Greenpoint is throwing a contest, spreading hype and increasing sales. 
Gives away seeds away all of the time. 
Does not sound unreasonable at all to me for a pack or just a few seeds of chosen strains to be provided by Greenpoint.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My main point is, honestly is that I think it should be any strain listed on his site.
> 
> I have 4 packs of snake oil and 2 packs of Sun Dance kid. That's not really where I'm going with it, I just feel that a lot of people who would like to get in on the whole thing that doesn't have the funds to purchase those 2 particular strains should be able to pop whatever GPS gear they please.
> 
> ...


You can start a contest


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Plus by running any strain you want, cuts back on time and lets us kick the whole contest off faster than sitting and waiting on everyone to get their orders in.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If Greenpoint is throwing a contest, spreading hype and increasing sales.
> Gives away seeds away all of the time.
> Does not sound unreasonable at all to me for a pack or just a few seeds of chosen strains to be provided by Greenpoint.


Let's say he gives out a pack per entry. How many does he stop at? 10? 100? 1000? How many won't actually grow their seeds? They just got free packs for nothing. Then he has to pay for the prize on top of that? Should he grow them for you too?

Let just do a photo of the week contest where we just applaud each other.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> You can start a contest


I could... But I'm talking about Gu~s contest.

Nothing has even fired off yet. These are all just ideas. Gu has not said for sure that the contest was even underway yet, I think he is still reviewing every ones opinions first, which is a great thing.

You gave me an idea Typo... When my Kentucky Road Kill seeds are ready to be released, I will gladly start a contest for a few packs of those and some Ky Roadkill x Skva Chem 91. 

But we will do that later on when my beans are ready for release.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Let's say he gives out a pack per entry. How many does he stop at? 10? 100? 1000? How many won't actually grow their seeds? They just got free packs for nothing. Then he has to pay for the prize on top of that? Should he grow them for you too?
> 
> Let just do a photo of the week contest were we just applaud each other.


Well... If you look at the whole thing like I am, you will see where this needs to go.

For instance, Typo, you agree on just the two particular strains and I have seen other people agree on that with you. Then you have people like me and Bakersfield that are going in another direction, we think you should be able to grow any GPS strain you want that is on hand... I think this issue should be reviewed and decided on by the man in charge.

Since there are people wanting to do both, its only fair.

@Gu~ what do ya say? We should meet in the middle some where on this.

Honestly, I don't think any of us want anything for free. I'm not stressing that point... I'm basically flat out saying that Gu should take a look at what the people on the thread want. They have already contributed to Gu, by ordering the packs they already have on hand. I'm sure everyone on this thread already has a pack put back, at least one of GPS gear, so that way it can start off quicker and you can grow whichever you choose, instead of only Sundance Kid and Snake Oil.

Most people like variation... And by running any pack you choose, your gonna get tons of variation and I personally love that.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Any strain. I select purple badlands. See me snorting blow off a strippers ass and I don't even like dudes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well... If you look at the whole thing like I am, you will see where this needs to go.
> 
> For instance, Typo, you agree on just the two particular strains and I have seen other people agree on that with you. Then you have people like me and Bakersfield that are going in another direction, we think you should be able to grow any GPS strain you want that is on hand... I think this issue should be reviewed and decided on by the man in charge.
> 
> ...


Edit.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

If able, I would like to select one of the four of mine I popped a little over a week ago. But if not, Cackleberry comes to mind... Hell along with a handful of others... Lol. Choices, choices.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Another thing you're all forgetting. Gps is bigger then riu. We are but a small fraction of his seed business. He's making this contest available to everyone via his website.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Another thing you're all forgetting. Gps is bigger then riu. We are but a small fraction of his seed business. He's making this contest available to everyone via his website.


I didn't think it was RIU specific. That's why I don't understand why there is already a contest thread started. I figured GPS would start the thread and post the rules up front in the introduction.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

I guess we can only see the official decision when Gu stops by and gives us the news drop...


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I didn't think it was RIU specific. That's why I don't understand why there is already a contest thread started. I figured GPS would start the thread and post the rules up front in the introduction.


Anyone can make a thread. Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Let's say he gives out a pack per entry. How many does he stop at? 10? 100? 1000? How many won't actually grow their seeds? They just got free packs for nothing. Then he has to pay for the prize on top of that? Should he grow them for you too?
> 
> Let just do a photo of the week contest where we just applaud each other.


I like this idea much better. GPS Bud of the Month contest. Winner receives a pack of seeds of nuggets. Simple.
The whole idea of a grow journal dedicated to one strain with such an enormous prize...its too intimidating for me.

I'll be following along though and I'll cheer you guys on from the shadows.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't understand why there is already a contest thread started.


Figures. But here's a little help: read the last couple of pages on this thread.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Give an inch. Everyone demands a Ferrari.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Give an inch. Everyone demands a Ferrari.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Lemon fizz x star dawg smelling like it's made of lemons.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Another thing you're all forgetting. Gps is bigger then riu. We are but a small fraction of his seed business. He's making this contest available to everyone via his website.


I was under the impression it was for RIU only?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was under the impression it was for RIU only?


Read it again.



Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Contest, let's draft the rules and awards here tonight and then I'll post it on my website later.
> 
> Here is the Grand Prize I'm thinking:
> 
> ...


Keep your money from the dispo weed. I'll give the winner a total of an ounce made up of whatever gps strains I have on hand at the time.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Read it again.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep your money from the dispo weed. I'll give the winner a total of an ounce made up of whatever gps strains I have on hand at the time.


He also just had a seed auction days ago that was posted on the website _exclusively_ for RIU.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Dude is offering $1000 cash and a paid trip to Denver for the winner and people want free seeds to enter. What a bunch of entitled bitches.


I AGREE!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My main point is, honestly is that I think it should be any strain listed on his site.
> 
> I have 4 packs of snake oil and 2 packs of Sun Dance kid. That's not really where I'm going with it, I just feel that a lot of people who would like to get in on the whole thing that doesn't have the funds to purchase those 2 particular strains should be able to pop whatever GPS gear they please.
> 
> ...


Your absolutely right, this contest is for marketing purposes. GPS is a business after all.
Why would he want a picture of purple outlaw? He doesn't even carry that strain anymore!
Night rider is discontinued as well, and he already has a professional pictures of jelly pie & full moon fever.
Im fine with the choices and rules ~Gu posted. With the crazy contest prize ~Gu is willing to give, Ill gladly buy a pack to participate.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lemon fizz x star dawg smelling like it's made of lemons.
> View attachment 4085352


Fam you killing. Have you grew out purple outlaw before


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> He also just had a seed auction days ago that was posted on the website _exclusively_ for RIU.


With that he mentioned that it was exclusive to roll it up from the beginning and it was password-protected from the general public. He never mentioned that this contest was going to be roll it up exclusive and in all actuality he never said it wouldn't be either. Maybe we're both jumping to conclusions…



Vato_504 said:


> Fam you killing. Have you grew out purple outlaw before


I haven't. What is the lineage on that one again?

Edit: I found the lineage. The mother never interested me. Most grape strains are booty in my opinion. I'm sure the star dawg beefed it up but I was just never interested.

Another edit. I did grow kendogs tres grape( tres dawg x gorilla grape). It was good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

I wish that Lemon Fizz was still available. Every time I see those pics it make me drool with envy. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Your absolutely right, this contest is for marketing purposes. GPS is a business after all.
> Why would he want a picture of purple outlaw? He doesn't even carry that strain anymore!
> Night rider is discontinued as well, and he already has a professional pictures of jelly pie & full moon fever.
> Im fine with the choices and rules ~Gu posted. With the crazy contest prize ~Gu is willing to give, Ill gladly buy a pack to participate.


Like I said... I think it should be any strain listed for sale on his website. Maybe purple outlaw isn't listed but Night Rider, Full Moon Fever is. Ok so lets do a grow contest specifically for a couple of strains that has no photos posted up on the site??? Makes no sense.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

I can't believe anyone is complaining about the contest only being 2 strains.
I was super bummed that I did not have either of the two. But hey guess what, thats fucking life. And rarely in life does anyone make an offer like the one Gu made. Let alone a seed company. 
Some people just need to bitch and whine. How the fuck they are bitching and complaining about this contest offer is beyond me. Talk about never good enough lol
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Wether its discontinued or not they are still for sale. Better buds can be grown than the ones already containing photos. Hell where did he say it was about marketing anyway? So that's the whole point of the contest? Doubt it. I just said that because he only gave a choice of two strains. I mean, if people had a choice of the two he mentioned or any other listed seeds on his site, wouldn't the later be a more available choice? Every one on here I'm sure already owns a pack of something, I own one of everything. Do you not think out of all the people entering, that snake oil and sun dance kid will not be chosen from a few people.

Like typo said, GPS is much bigger than RIU... I'm sure snake oil and sun dance kid will be the choice of many... Even if you could chose which ever strain you wish.


----------



## docsloan (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..
> 
> This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.
> 
> ...



That sounds killer!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

And if I have to grow out sun dance kid or snake oil, in fine with it, so be it. But i'd rather have a choice of variety... I don't really care... Just offering opinions to Gu... Not suggesting my opinion to anyone else, at all, other than Gu... He is the one in charge after all. People do change their minds... Contest is not posted up on the web site yet so I don't think its completely together yet. 

Chill.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And if I have to grow out sun dance kid or snake oil, in fine with it, so be it. But i'd rather have a choice of variety... I don't really care... Just offering opinions to Gu... Not suggesting my opinion to anyone else, at all, other than Gu... He is the one in charge after all. People do change their minds... Contest is not posted up on the web site yet so I don't think its completely together yet.
> 
> Chill.


Oh the irony of you telling me to chill haha Especially after reading your posts in this thread lmao
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

docsloan said:


> That sounds killer!!!


Follow my thread for more info. PM me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Yeah I can see that.

I'm short tempered. But I refuse to fight on these threads and online period anymore. Debate is still in discussion only imo, this is not an argument.

I mean you seemed upset saying people were bitching and complaining and all.

I think you are misunderstanding demands for suggestions.

Its open discussion, there are no rules stating people cannot suggest anything.

I don't mind to grow those two, I would just rather grow something different that I already have just popped. That's all I am saying.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

I still say Bud of the Month for nuggets. This thread needs more bud porn/reviews and less blather. Pages and pages and pages of sniveling drivel.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wether its discontinued or not they are still for sale. Better buds can be grown than the ones already containing photos. Hell where did he say it was about marketing anyway? So that's the whole point of the contest?


Yes. It probably is. A company is not going to put up an amazing and expensive prize without linking it to promotion. Specifically promotion of their choice that supports strategic objectives moving forward. Period. 

It's like the solo cup competition on the led forum. If you don't like it, have your own comp and put up your own prizes. 

Gu can do and choose what he wants. It's his company, his money, his mission.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I still say Bud of the Month for nuggets. This thread needs more bud porn/reviews and less blather. Pages and pages and pages of fucking sniveling drivel.


I do like your previous suggestion. Maybe both is possible? 
I was expecting a prize much like you are saying a pack of seeds lol
Not the insane prize mentioned. 
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yes. It probably is. A company is not going to put up an amazing and expensive prize without linking it to promotion. Specifically promotion of their choice that supports strategic objectives moving forward. Period.
> 
> It's like the solo cup competition on the led forum. If you don't like it, have your own comp and put up your own prizes.
> 
> Gu can do and choose what he wants. It's his company, his money, his mission.


True... This is why I am not complaining but making suggestions. Who is to say the man can't or wouldn't change his mind. Gu is very open to suggestions.

I said it a few times and ill say it again... I don't care to grow one of those 2. 

What are u trying to say???


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> True... This is why I am not complaining but making suggestions. Who is to say the man can't or wouldn't change his mind. Gu is very open to suggestions.
> 
> I said it a few times and ill say it again... I don't care to grow one of those 2.
> 
> What are u trying to say???


In all honesty dude I think you need to reread the posts you have made about this contest. Maybe you intended for them to come across as suggestions, but they do not come across that way at all.
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Here is to confirm...

My posts are suggestions only, sorry if you feel differently.

It is what it is, I will proudly grow anything he requires.

Would just rather it be any strain of choice.

Now that's cleared up... Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

@GreenHighlander ....

I like your avatar. I used to have a flying squirrel back about 15 years ago.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yes. It probably is. A company is not going to put up an amazing and expensive prize without linking it to promotion. Specifically promotion of their choice that supports strategic objectives moving forward. Period.
> 
> It's like the solo cup competition on the led forum. If you don't like it, have your own comp and put up your own prizes.
> 
> Gu can do and choose what he wants. It's his company, his money, his mission.


You're a smart man JP.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> True... This is why I am not complaining but making suggestions. Who is to say the man can't or wouldn't change his mind. Gu is very open to suggestions.
> 
> I said it a few times and ill say it again... I don't care to grow one of those 2.
> 
> What are u trying to say???


I'm saying his main motivation *is* marketing and it's good business to market new and underreported / underrepresented strains.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You're a smart man JP.


Thanks. For the record, no hard feeling. I just think his primary motivating factor is obvious and like most things. ..it is what it is


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'm saying his main motivation *is* marketing and it's good business to market new and underreported / underrepresented strains.


I get that. I really do.

I am well aware of his motives, I just suggested any strain of choice.

I guess I will be growing Snake Oil. I'm cool with it..


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 6, 2018)

This shits why Instagram is so popular now, endless budporn and guess What? You dont have to read 20 tangent rambling posts from the same user, when you just want nug shots and smoke reports. 
If you can't abide by his guidelines for the contest, than go moan and whine on grasscity. I heard they are gay blades over there. 
Seems like a whole lot of people come on this thread to hype up the seeds they are buying, but how many actually got GPS growing or harvested? Seems like very few by the looks of it. 
This thread needs better vibes, more photos, and less phycadelibud. Sorry rambler 
Didn't want to post these cause I had to chop early and wasn't impressed with how they look. But damn does this knock you on your ass and have the terps. Copper chem 
 
Different pheno


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This shits why Instagram is so popular now, endless budporn and guess What? You dont have to read 20 tangent rambling posts from the same user, when you just want nug shots and smoke reports.
> If you can't abide by his guidelines for the contest, than go moan and whine on grasscity. I heard they are gay blades over there.
> Seems like a whole lot of people come on this thread to hype up the seeds they are buying, but how many actually got GPS growing or harvested? Seems like very few by the looks of it.
> This thread needs better vibes, more photos, and less phycadelibud. Sorry rambler
> ...


Nice pics.. Nice post.

But I am currently growing GPS gear, 18 whole plants.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This shits why Instagram is so popular now, endless budporn and guess What? You dont have to read 20 tangent rambling posts from the same user, when you just want nug shots and smoke reports.
> If you can't abide by his guidelines for the contest, than go moan and whine on grasscity. I heard they are gay blades over there.
> Seems like a whole lot of people come on this thread to hype up the seeds they are buying, but how many actually got GPS growing or harvested? Seems like very few by the looks of it.
> This thread needs better vibes, more photos, and less phycadelibud. Sorry rambler
> ...



I'll be pulling my coppers in a couple weeks. Just working trough the schedule and room. Plus 4 Sundance ready and waiting for the next run. 

Bud porn forthcoming...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I'll be pulling my coppers in a couple weeks. Just working trough the schedule and room. Plus 4 Sundance ready and waiting for the next run.
> 
> Bud porn forthcoming...


You have pics of the Coppers as of late? What kinda smell you getting on a bud squeeze? I am a Chem enthusiast...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This shits why Instagram is so popular now, endless budporn and guess What? You dont have to read 20 tangent rambling posts from the same user, when you just want nug shots and smoke reports.
> If you can't abide by his guidelines for the contest, than go moan and whine on grasscity. I heard they are gay blades over there.
> Seems like a whole lot of people come on this thread to hype up the seeds they are buying, but how many actually got GPS growing or harvested? Seems like very few by the looks of it.
> This thread needs better vibes, more photos, and less phycadelibud. Sorry rambler
> ...


What about you? What kind of nose you getting on those phenos?


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> What about you? What kind of nose you getting on those phenos?


One smelled like a roll of duct tape dissolved in gasoline and chemical cleaners. The other took on a candy citrus with underlying chem tones. Both taste very chemmy, after about 1 month cure the candy citrus pheno developed a nice chemmy taste that wasn't there before. Both have sheer potency in terms of buzz. You'd be lost in time after toking the candy citrus pheno. 
What strains are you growing, of those 18 gps plants? 
Currently have no gps running. This run I wanted some og and haze. Next run I'll go back to some gps strains. Feel like a lingerer and a crook not having any of his gear going lol


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

If you think my posting purple badlands is an ad now? Wait until I win something with it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some people just need to bitch and whine. How the fuck they are bitching and complaining about this contest offer is beyond me. Talk about never good enough lol
> Cheers





Tangerine_ said:


> This thread needs more bud porn/reviews and less blather. Pages and pages and pages of fucking sniveling drivel.


Yeah......some _visionary_ should create a new thread, pertaining to the _GPS CONTEST_ only, so as to move the _completely unexpected_ biotch and whine fest off this thread. Unless someone already did, but the biotches and whiners remain. That would never happen.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> One smelled like a roll of duct tape dissolved in gasoline and chemical cleaners. The other took on a candy citrus with underlying chem tones. Both taste very chemmy, after about 1 month cure the candy citrus pheno developed a nice chemmy taste that wasn't there before. Both have sheer potency in terms of buzz. You'd be lost in time after toking the candy citrus pheno.
> What strains are you growing, of those 18 gps plants?
> Currently have no gps running. This run I wanted some og and haze. Next run I'll go back to some gps strains. Feel like a lingerer and a crook not having any of his gear going lol


Wow man, that is great description leaning directly to my preference especially the first one. The candy notes you are getting from the chem, seems "different" but very interesting as well. I never get any candy out of any pure chem lines. But all my Chems are the clone onlys, never grew Chem from seed.

I have 4 Night Rider, 4 Jelly Pie, 6 Purple Badlands, 4 Full Moon Fever going as of now.

Hoping to find some good males to in my GPS run to play around with on these....



That is the true straight Kentucky Road Kill Skunk seeds, the stuff Uncle Fester brought in back in 69... Same stuff, worked down to pure almost 100% Road Kill funk phenos... Been around here since the late 70s.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

South beach sherb...
 
Bring on the flowers..


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Now I remember why I quit dope forums, lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> @GreenHighlander ....
> 
> I like your avatar. I used to have a flying squirrel back about 15 years ago.



Thank you sir. I have liked that picture ever since I first saw it. Not really sure why but it makes a flying squirrel look badass to me lol.
I also like JP would like to say I have no hard feelings towards you at all. From a friendly place I would just like to suggest you breath a little beforehand and try to show a little more respect to the person this thread is actually about. 
Its not about what you know, or I know, or he had, or she did.
It is about GPS gear. 
Since ordering seeds on friday I have read this entire thread. I have been shocked and saddened by the complete lack of respect shown. Not just by you but by many others from day one. It was grueling to read through but shots from folks who have done an amazing job with these genetics made it worth it. (Far , far too few of these in my opinion for 529 pages and these beans)

So regardless of this contest, its make up, or its out come. Can the regulars on this thread at least agree to all do our best to keep the content relevant and respectful? 

Lets keep the bragging, boasting, and pissing down and the showing off and sharing up
Cheers 

PS can I please be the winners second half? lol


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wow man, that is great description leaning directly to my preference especially the first one. The candy notes you are getting from the chem, seems "different" but very interesting as well. I never get any candy out of any pure chem lines. But all my Chems are the clone onlys, never grew Chem from seed.
> 
> I have 4 Night Rider, 4 Jelly Pie, 6 Purple Badlands, 4 Full Moon Fever going as of now.
> 
> ...


Nice choices. For me it's easy to see cause inbreeding brings out recessive and unexpected traits. Example - inbreeding hazes caused catpiss smell. From the reviews I've read, the tropical copper chem pheno is more common than you would think. 
Interesting skunk seeds, but that's the pollution this thread doesn't need. There is a rks thread just for that. Sounds like you have the same issue as most of us. More beans and desires than space required


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Nice choices. For me it's easy to see cause inbreeding brings out recessive and unexpected traits. Example - inbreeding hazes caused catpiss smell. From the reviews I've read, the tropical copper chem pheno is more common than you would think.
> Interesting skunk seeds, but that's the pollution this thread doesn't need. There is a rks thread just for that. Sounds like you have the same issue as most of us. More beans and desires than space required


Yeah I love a good hazey cat piss smell. Used to have a killer SSH, back when it was old school smelled just like that.

No my point was I will be crossing some GPS males to those roadkill seeds. Its all GPS related. I believe Gu is gonna have my skva chem 91 cut as well, he may bring out some crosses with it in the future.

I do have way more beans than I need but most are for breeding purposes. I am a big outdoor grower so they will get put to use for sure lol.

I also have lots of posts on the RKS thread...


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

I think I'll just harvest a couple double digit plants, and pay my own way to Denver. I'll buy Gu beers and strippers, lol. Im sure he will hook me up with whatever he has in beans.

Growing is supposed to be fun and enjoyable. I have always said for years, if you cant afford seeds, you're in the wrong game.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Now I remember why I quit dope forums, lol


True that, but tell me where you can find a gathering of humans, or avatars, that doesn't include buzzkill? Weed consumption obviously cannot cure this particular annoyance nor increase the self awareness of said buzzkill. I'm in until they're beyond punchlines, however.



GreenHighlander said:


> Can the regulars on this thread at least agree to all do our best to keep the content relevant and respectful?




Just kidding, amigo !


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you sir. I have liked that picture ever since I first saw it. Not really sure why but it makes a flying squirrel look badass to me lol.
> I also like JP would like to say I have no hard feelings towards you at all. From a friendly place I would just like to suggest you breath a little beforehand and try to show a little more respect to the person this thread is actually about.
> Its not about what you know, or I know, or he had, or she did.
> It is about GPS gear.
> ...


I'm doing better with my temper ...

I am in control brother, no hard feelings ever. I don't hold grudges.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> True that, but tell me where you can find a gathering of humans, or avatars, that doesn't include buzzkill? Weed consumption obviously cannot cure this particular annoyance nor increase the self awareness of said buzzkill. I'm in until they're beyond punchlines, however.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is the first time I have noticed you reuse a meme . You are slipping dog  
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I think I'll just harvest a couple double digit plants, and pay my own way to Denver. I'll buy Gu beers and strippers, lol. Im sure he will hook me up with whatever he has in beans.
> 
> Growing is supposed to be fun and enjoyable. I have always said for years, if you cant afford seeds, you're in the wrong game.


Agree...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I think that is the first time I have noticed you reuse a meme . You are slipping dog
> Cheers


You liked Army of Darkness more the 3rd time you watched it. Don't even deny it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

Just waiting on the word when to drop the first seeds.fuck all this other stupid shit.If gu says it' 2 strains only just order the shit or sit the fuck down and watch.Someone needs to step up and coordinate it,make the rules and get it started ..


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Yup... Lets getter done. I got the seeds on stand by, waiting for the drop!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Someone needs to step up and coordinate it,make the rules and get it started ..


Fine. I'll do rule #1: use the GPS contest thread, and take your hippy friend with you.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You have pics of the Coppers as of late? What kinda smell you getting on a bud squeeze? I am a Chem enthusiast...


I'll grab photos tonight.

3 phenos

1) lemon ajax mixed with menthol and vetiver. This one's the winner. Big yeilds, so greasy when I touch her my fingers come away wet. I'm stoked for the chop.

2) boring. Smells like a basic chem leaning towards more of a light chem D. It's great just not...special. IMO. My buddy likes her the best....so yea

3)citrus turpentine with a bit of burnt rubber. Also purpled a bit. Interested to see how this one cures.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 6, 2018)

meanwhile.... in colorado.... Gu didnt even read all yalls bullshit. 

for all we know, these are the seeds he has most of and wants to clear them out.

I think its best to limit to 1 or 2 strains anyways. keep the contest more simple and easy to compare.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> meanwhile.... in colorado.... Gu didnt even read all yalls bullshit.
> 
> for all we know, these are the seeds he has most of and wants to clear them out.
> 
> I think its best to limit to 1 or 2 strains anyways. keep the contest more simple and easy to compare.


Great train of thought your riding there Elvis.

You are likely correct.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 6, 2018)

People want the grand prize but are not willing to spend 17-27 dollars to be entered?

Wtf? Me me me! Lol

Stay up late, work extra hard, and catch a pack on auction. Hell at least offer to pay a few bucks you fucking losers!

You all act like gu doesn't already give enough. Shit is so old!

Pay to play is how it always works.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

Another lemon fizz x star dawg coming down.


Wish I had some lemon fizz x pbog. There was some real gems found in those also.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Another lemon fizz x star dawg coming down.
> View attachment 4085463
> 
> Wish I had some lemon fizz x pbog. There was done real gems found in those also.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 6, 2018)

wow. other thread for contest is ruined already.

im surprised that Gu would even do a contest on here.

thread should be pictures only. otherwise it has the tendency and ability to become hundreds of pages over following months. number of pics per person should be limited too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> wow. other thread for contest is ruined already.
> 
> im surprised that Gu would even do a contest on here.
> 
> thread should be pictures only. otherwise it has the tendency and ability to become hundreds of pages over following months. number of pics per person should be limited too.


Jesus H Christ! You can shut up now. 

(You're ruining this thread. )


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2018)

My biggest Copper Chem was caught doing the dirty with my big Sour Bubble boy.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

One branch of this lemon fizz x star dawg looking like a whole plant.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Fine. I'll do rule #1: use the GPS contest thread, and take your hippy friend with you.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> You all act like gu doesn't already give enough. Shit is so old!


This is the truth and GU already said what he wants so let’s stop all the bickering. I wouldn’t be surprised if he canceled this idea over all the bitching. He stated the two strains, if you went to a drag race for only mustangs and challengers would you expect them to let you participate if you showed up in a thunderbird? I don’t think so. He also stated that he wants a journal with atleast 7 posts and what he wanted in those posts, there should be a thread where we post the url to said journal and nothing else nothing.

Sorry for the rant but Jesus Christ this is easily the most generous contest to ever be seen in the growing community the guy is putting up thousands of dollars out of his pocket. Many here should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 6, 2018)

The Deputy, day 56.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

I'd honestly like to see that sundance in flower. Sounds tasty and should be aesthetically pleasing. Snake oil would be nice to see as well because I dig sensi star.

I'm not set up for a contest run but I'm down to help judge any buds Amos doesn't get to.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

I only germed a half pack of Copper Chem and got one female. Its impressive. Strong and vigorous as ever, but after reading so many different reviews, I think I should throw down some more seeds and have a further look. It just doesn't make sense to leave them sitting in the fridge knowing I could find something even better.

I'll throw up pics of the one I have finishing up tomorrow


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Another lemon fizz x star dawg coming down.
> View attachment 4085463
> 
> Wish I had some lemon fizz x pbog. There was some real gems found in those also.


Is the lemon fizz you got there a tester?

If so I wouldn't mine finding some of those beans in my order. Cheers and good looking nuggs


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is the lemon fizz you got there a tester?
> 
> If so I wouldn't mine finding some of those beans in my order. Cheers and good looking nuggs


Old stock that went away a while ago.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 6, 2018)

When i win, i want these chicks at the party.


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## keyown1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Third time ever growing bud. Two different garlix. forgive the sorry trim job still learning.


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Make some up


He's talking about the rules..... just saying.


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 6, 2018)

The deputy. Not as nice as some i've seen on here but i'm proud of it. Day 57 flower.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> He's talking about the rules..... just saying.


Yes but after that post he made a post saying what he wanted


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I think the best journal should win.
> 
> A good journal should only have a few posts mostly pictures.
> -Opening post about the genetics and an accompanying grow schedule that states the planned growth stages.\
> ...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 6, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> The deputy. Not as
> nice as some i've seen on here but i'm proud of it. Day 57 flower.
> View attachment 4085526


For only your second grow you deserve a pat on the back my friend. Great job.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

I bet Gu would still like to hear opinions and suggestions.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> The deputy. Not as nice as some i've seen on here but i'm proud of it. Day 57 flower.
> View attachment 4085526


Hell yeah brother, nice work man!

Looks like your killing it!

I love it when these new folks come out of the woods works and lay the shit down hard and heavy!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> He's talking about the rules..... just saying.


Exactly... Thank you for bringing that point up!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> The deputy. Not as nice as some i've seen on here but i'm proud of it. Day 57 flower.
> View attachment 4085526


I think you did a great job for your third grow. 
Those are some beautiful bud shots


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I bet Gu would still like to hear opinions and suggestions.


Bet he would not like to hear grown men crying like a bunch of schoolgirls. ( not meant for any1 specifically but they know who they are ). Requesting or inquiring for free packs just to compete is completely and utterly disrespectful, this is the last I’ll say on it as I don’t like to junk up the thread but wow


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks guys. GPS gear almost grows itself. Some of the best smoke me and my buds have ever tried.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Gu wanted suggestions on how to run the auction and several other things as well throughout this whole entire thread. He like a to work with the people and has always been open to ideas... Not only on RIU but on a personal level as well.

It never hurts to brainstorm the ideas. Everyone is so set everything and I haven't seen an official word posted yet by Gu. We will all just have to wait it out and see what the man wants to do... He is still brainstorming this thing as well.

I threw out my suggestion for any strain listed. But however I am ok with that as well because I already have Sun dance kid and Snake oil waiting in line.

Then others would rather see just the two, multiple people said they think his grand prize is insane and "too much" which I think it is absolutely awesome... Some people don't even wanna contend.

If you read closely to all these posts you will see, if you dissect all the individual statements that each and everyone of us really have different opinions and thoughts on the whole idea, even if they all sound similar. Some lean more to one opinion than the other and some don't. Some gang fuck the opinion of others but really what matters is what Gu lays down on the line in his final opinion on the whole thing.

Gu has not officially confirmed anything yet anyway... That is just his thoughts for now. I have seen lots of things change in the blink of an eye in my lifetime. I have seen Gu spontaneously change his mind in less than 2 posts. I have paid close attention to this thread, and I have seen that more than anything Gu seems to really be about what the people wants for his market, rather than he himself wants.

I say if anyone wants to suggest something, speak up.. That's different than bitching.

I'm just down for whatever he wants in the end but at least I can say I suggested any strain.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Bet he would not like to hear grown men crying like a bunch of schoolgirls. ( not meant for any1 specifically but they know who they are ). Requesting or inquiring for free packs just to compete is completely and utterly disrespectful, this is the last I’ll say on it as I don’t like to junk up the thread but wow


Well I agree on the free thing. But suggestions I believe should be alright in my book.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I still say Bud of the Month for nuggets. This thread needs more bud porn/reviews and less blather. Pages and pages and pages of sniveling drivel.


QFT!!
This is a great idea. And to all those bitching.... seriously... I don't have either strains but dems tha breaks!

I wish all yall participating the best of luck.... I think @typoerror is the favourite from what I seen thus far...

Edit @Bob Zmuda gets the nod from me also...

Gonna be a fun thread to watch.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Gu wanted suggestions on how to run the auction and several other things as well throughout this whole entire thread. He like a to work with the people and has always been open to ideas... Not only on RIU but on a personal level as well.
> 
> It never hurts to brainstorm the ideas. Everyone is so set everything and I haven't seen an official word posted yet by Gu. We will all just have to wait it out and see what the man wants to do... He is still brainstorming this thing as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2018)

First off,I'm just high,and enjoying the thread traffic. 
 
92 og x monster cookies sizzzrup

But back to his,to my high ass,it just sounded like a suggestion from gu... but I'm always high & shit.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Amos

You should always disregard my posts brother. I have known since day one that you don't like me. But hey, I'm cool with that. Haters come and haters go, but in my opinion your fine with me. Your not too bad of a guy and you drop cool memes, even if its picking on me... Lol rock on brother.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Amos
> 
> You should always disregard my posts brother. I have known since day one that you don't like me. But hey, I'm cool with that. Haters come and haters go, but in my opinion your fine with me. Your not too bad of a guy and you drop cool memes, even if its picking on me... Lol rock on brother.


Anus Otis is just another ass kisser. (Hence the name.)
These fucking idiots don't even realize they are complaining about people who complain.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Just to let everyone here know, I would bet my left nut Snake Oil is serious weed. Maybe Gu's best cross? I hear Raindance is special, Copper Chem, ect. But Bio-Diesel is amazing weed. it is something that stinks up an entire Walmart if you had a bag in your pocket, lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 6, 2018)

I also would not count out lubdadnugs or whatever. In my head he is bubbles and has shown some killer GPS shots. 
With this gear do not count out anyone with an ability to grow .
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Gu wanted suggestions on how to run the auction and several other things as well throughout this whole entire thread. He like a to work with the people and has always been open to ideas... Not only on RIU but on a personal level as well.
> 
> It never hurts to brainstorm the ideas. Everyone is so set everything and I haven't seen an official word posted yet by Gu. We will all just have to wait it out and see what the man wants to do... He is still brainstorming this thing as well.
> 
> ...


For the love of a big pile of dragon dump can you shorten your post a little man.i try and read the whole thing but maybe get more to the point and keep it in like 10 sentences.I think people arent getting what your saying cause they scroll past the 2 page article post you make.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Just to let everyone here know, I would bet my left nut Snake Oil is serious weed. Maybe Gu's best cross? I hear Raindance is special, Copper Chem, ect. But Bio-Diesel is amazing weed. it is something that stinks up an entire Walmart if you had a bag in your pocket, lol


I think keeping it to 2 strains is good.and I also agree.snake oil is gonna be some fire.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

I have grown out original 303 Bio Diesel beans a couple different times. The shit is real, trust me.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I also would not count out lubdadnugs or whatever. In my head he is bubbles and has shown some killer GPS shots.
> With this gear do not count out anyone with an ability to grow .
> Cheers


Yup lubdanugz has fire. I am sure many do on here and I wasn't underestimating anyone. I am sure that it will be a great show and a tight competition.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think people arent getting what your saying cause they scroll past the 2 page article post you make.


I like ya psychadelibud but I am occasionally guilty of this lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Amos
> 
> Your not too bad of a guy and you drop cool memes, even if its picking on me... Lol rock on brother.


I sincerely believe that you sincerely believe you are just trying to be helpful. So there's that.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 6, 2018)

i'm gonna watch and be around either way. my comment was based solely around not having either of the strains so not being able to be a part of the fun/competition. apparently i am entitled and a crybaby lol.

for a bunch of stoners, people on this forum are so quick to jump down another person's throat and condemn them for almost nothing. it really poisons the atmosphere and makes the thread a shitty place to be sometimes


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I also would not count out lubdadnugs or whatever. In my head he is bubbles and has shown some killer GPS shots.
> With this gear do not count out anyone with an ability to grow .
> Cheers





coppershot said:


> Yup lubdanugz has fire. I am sure many do on here and I wasn't underestimating anyone. I am sure that it will be a great show and a tight competition.


Thanks, but I’m not sure I’ll be able to compete. I really just like growing and posting pictures of pretty plants. I’ll definitely check out the fun, can’t wait to see what some of you folks are capable of.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> For the love of a big pile of dragon dump can you shorten your post a little man.i try and read the whole thing but maybe get more to the point and keep it in like 10 sentences.I think people arent getting what your saying cause they scroll past the 2 page article post you make.


Hey bud...

Guess what? I have a great idea!

Next time you come across my posts, keep hitting the scroll button. Even better there is an ignore button and you won't even see my screen name.

Now tell me....... Was that hard?

Gora for anyone else that doesn't know how to use the forum control functions... Its on the bottom of this very post... Labeled, "ignore".


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i'm gonna watch and be around either way. my comment was based solely around not having either of the strains so not being able to be a part of the fun/competition. apparently i am entitled and a crybaby lol.
> 
> for a bunch of stoners, people on this forum are so quick to jump down another person's throat and condemn them for almost nothing. it really poisons the atmosphere and makes the thread a shitty place to be sometimes


Man you are cool.

People are complaining about people complaining that are complaining because they think they run the show.

I agree with you. They are those certain few that once they see someone's shit jumped they just have to follow the leader. Its sad. You get on here and try to discuss a reasonable suggestion for a change or tune up and that's it.... Your officially bitching... One thing I have learned is just not giving a shit. We know we are not in the wrong so were actually better off to ignore and move on. Who cares if we get our shit jumped for recommending something "different"? Its the internet... These guys would not stand a chance in the real world.

But like I said... Its the internet. Lets rock on bro.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anus Otis is just another ass kisser. (Hence the name.)
> These fucking idiots don't even realize they are complaining about people who complain.
> View attachment 4085547


I can agree with that.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Just to let everyone here know, I would bet my left nut Snake Oil is serious weed. Maybe Gu's best cross? I hear Raindance is special, Copper Chem, ect. But Bio-Diesel is amazing weed. it is something that stinks up an entire Walmart if you had a bag in your pocket, lol


Well I can't say that I didn't just love this post, because I do... Did you grow her out? Do you have pics? Tell us more about it.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 6, 2018)

A few tops of lemon fizz x star dawg
 
 

She even turned a tiny bit purple
 
 

Smoking a few tester nuggets of my frosty and fast finishing cookies n chem. Her buds are insanely dense.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I can agree with that.


I just gotta ask though


























 


You gotta lighten up man and stop taking shit to heart.Thats the problem with this thread everyone so serious


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well I can't say that I didn't just love this post, because I do... Did you grow her out? Do you have pics? Tell us more about it.


I haven't grown out Snake Oil, but I have grown out many Bio-Diesel beans. I had a girl from the original 303 seeds release that was outstanding. I'm an idiot for letting her go., lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Not only do people not know how to use the forum tools like ignore, and the simple scroll feature on their touch screen phones, mouse or whatever device they happen to be using, you guys are truly the ones that have no respect for Gu~ and then you bitch about people disrespecting him because they suggest something. 

For example, me and a few other people suggested that maybe Gu give people the opportunity to grow any strain of GPS gear they have on hand. People reply quickly that it is considered bitching, wanting free hand outs etc... The people that are bitching are the ones that say people are bitching. You all that do this, hold the official title for a first class ass kisser, and each others asses at that, all bent over running in a continuous circle flickering your tongues trying to reach and rim each others assholes...

You are the ones that trash this thread. Period. If anyone disagrees they obviously belong in that circle with you. I don't expect someone to hit the like button on every post I make, and quickly jump someone's shit for suggesting a change in the contest... Not a demand, but a fucking suggestion. 

You all have no remorse or even know what the word "respect" means.

Then you have people like Heisengrow who has fought more hell than I ever have back in the past for bitching and moaning as well, the difference is that he was actually bitching. He is a troll just like the rest of you that kiss ass.

And I guarantee you 100% I will get flamed for this post for laying out the truth. I ain't disrespecting nothing. Yeah yeah, say I'm disrespecting this thread because of this posts... Yours ain't no better and things wouldn't get out of hand if you guys wouldn't set and bitch about people suggesting him to allow more than one strain be ran.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Bio-Diesel X with Stardawg is a no brainer, imo


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

I have grown a hundred pounds of Stardawg. It is elite, and makes everything it touches better. I hold two amazing cuts from the best batch JJ made in 2012


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I haven't grown out Snake Oil, but I have grown out many Bio-Diesel beans. I had a girl from the original 303 seeds release that was outstanding. I'm an idiot for letting her go., lol.


I have done my fair share of research on bio-diesel and it really got me interested. I have heard nothing but superb top reviews... That is what pulled me into the snake oil to begin with.

You guys in legal states are lucky to have all this and that floating around. Don't get me wrong, I can get anything I want, any strain I want, seeds, clones, flower, etc... But gotta take the risks to do so. Maybe Ky will pass the med/rec law this year, but I 95% doubt it.

I was gonna run bio- diesel but almost all my clones and seeds I am already running are either Chem or Diesel based. Some of my clients have a sweet tooth and I had to make sure to have a bit of that for availability in their lives to satisfy there illnesses ... I will gladly run her over sun dance kid if we absolutely have to choose just one of the two strains.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Topdawg is nothing like it used to be. Overpriced for an inferior product.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I have grown a hundred pounds of Stardawg. It is elite, and makes everything it touches better. I hold two amazing cuts from the best batch JJ made in 2012


I have recently been getting big into the Chem lines. Only thing of stardawg I have ran is guava and lost that cut. I am currently running Corey and never had it before but I hear its the most potent and better selection of the phenos.

I also have the confirmed SKVA chem 91, gg4, 413 chem. The skva clone I have is the exact clone that mycotek has, from the same momma. The 413 was selected by mycotek as well, out of a whole big bunch of testing he did. The 413 was also invented with the same chem 91 I have. I am excited to grow all of this out, that's all I know.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Topdawg is nothing like it used to be. Overpriced for an inferior product.


I agree with that. He's not gonna like it when he gets word of my grow journal over on IC mag... I am hunting for a heavy leaning I95 pheno in the Night Riders I am running. I am documenting all of it lol, ill make sure and throw a Night Rider close up on his thread


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

JJ and Money are living off their legend, I ran their new shit and it didn't cut it in my rooms.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Not only do people not know how to use the forum tools like ignore, and the simple scroll feature on their touch screen phones, mouse or whatever device they happen to be using, you guys are truly the ones that have no respect for Gu~ and then you bitch about people disrespecting him because they suggest something.
> 
> For example, me and a few other people suggested that maybe Gu give people the opportunity to grow any strain of GPS gear they have on hand. People reply quickly that it is considered bitching, wanting free hand outs etc... The people that are bitching are the ones that say people are bitching. You all that do this, hold the official title for a first class ass kisser, and each others asses at that, all bent over running in a continuous circle flickering your tongues trying to reach and rim each others assholes...
> 
> ...


You need your own talk show,You talk about respect?Your supposed to be old school?You posted my private messages between me and you on the thread.That was dirty.Some shit no matter what you cant cross a certain line.That was no different than snitching in my book.Thats some shit an old jealous ass girlfriend would do.screenshot someones messages and send them to another girl.After that day i lost all respect for you.I dont know what your capable of.You would be the last person on this thread i would ever want to know anything about me.
You talk about respect but accused Gu of a marketing scam when he announced it would be between two strains.It was your 30 page rant that created the shit storm.I hope like hell there is a contest cause i would give a barrel full of monkey nuts to see your top entry.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

They should have saved their "old" Tresdawg male. They completely failed.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> They should have saved their "old" Tresdawg male. They completely failed.


I heard JJ swaps out his male like ever 3 or 4 grows.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need your own talk show,You talk about respect?Your supposed to be old school?You posted my private messages between me and you on the thread.That was dirty.Some shit no matter what you cant cross a certain line.That was no different than snitching in my book.Thats some shit an old jealous ass girlfriend would do.screenshot someones messages and send them to another girl.After that day i lost all respect for you.I dont know what your capable of.You would be the last person on this thread i would ever want to know anything about me.
> You talk about respect but accused Gu of a marketing scam when he announced it would be between two strains.It was your 30 page rant that created the shit storm.I hope like hell there is a contest cause i would give a barrel full of monkey nuts to see your top entry.


Yeah I posted a screen shot of you saying "I'm sorry"... When you apologized for jumping my shit every time I made a post just like you do everyone else. You use the snitch excuse just for that every reason, because your a bitch. And you always will be. You guys are like a bunch of cheerleaders on a bus, on your way to the homecoming ball game, rag and all.

The reason the thread gets flamed is because of you assholes. Thats just the truth.

You got upset at me for posting the I'm sorry meme because it burned your ass and hurt your feelings. You don't get that much because no one else on the thread takes up for themselves.

You crack me up " Mr, I started out growing autoflowers" and then jump new growers for using fox farms and grow tents. Take yourself, your "hep" infested tattoo guns, your hard ass wanna be attitude "with a skirt on" and shove it up your own ass.

I did not accuse him of marketing, if I felt that way I wouldn't even be in the contest, period. I said it seemed like a form of marketing and I could care less if it did sound like it, I tried to make a reasonable suggestion for people that may not be able to run the said strains, I didn't expect him to agree I just threw it out there. I'm not an ass kisser. Like you and your circle jerk boyfriends.

Keep going pages back and read where you wrote "this strain smells like shit, this strain sucks, this shit is stretchy and low yielding etc"...

Remember when you deleted your posts because you got upset cause things weren't going right for you during black Friday sales??? Said you had enough of this GPS bs and you would never buy Gu~s beans again and was offering to give them away?? I do... You were the first "bitch" I met on this entire thread. At that time everyone said the same thing to you, that they are me now. Only in not bitching... You decided your best option was to follow along with the ass kissers and trolls. You cried for a few pages there at one time because someone snagged your gear on auction. If anyone in this thread has thrown negativity more than anyone else at Gu~s gear, it is certainly you. And you know this.

Now go along, move on and quit acting like your someone special...

Lol @ that time you said " you guys would SHIT if you knew who I really was"...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> They should have saved their "old" Tresdawg male. They completely failed.


I will agree with you on that. 

They have changed a whole lot.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I heard JJ swaps out his male like ever 3 or 4 grows.


Different male on all his Stardawg drops, ect.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow... I never needed or even gave a shit about your "respect" or losing "respect" from you. Ever since I seen you jumping every body that owned a tent and using fox farms ocean Forrest and posting memes making fun of grow kits... You are ridiculous dude... And all of this coming from the guy who started out growing autos.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

You can search his IG and its all garbage, nothing respectable, imo


----------



## blissfest (Feb 6, 2018)

Im proud of Gu for taking Stardawg and making crosses, I have his back. I do the same thing. The real Stardawg will never die


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> You can search his IG and its all garbage, nothing respectable, imo


I need to get in one the whole IG hype.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Im proud of Gu for taking Stardawg and making crosses, I have his back. I do the same thing. The real Stardawg will never die


Yeah same here.

I defended him against a whole gang of IC maggers on the I95 thread. I respect Gu for what he done and the work he does. Looms at all these amazing strains he is bringing to the table.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 6, 2018)

Damn this thread is turning into a 8th grade schoolgirl fight..enough already


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 6, 2018)

Now as for the contest..GU has to limit which strains otherwise it would be impossible to judge. 
I think he made great choices. The only question I have is

Everyone has to start from seed right? Someone could already have a kickass mom of either of them and just run like 20 clones, posting pics of the best one.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Now as for the contest..GU has to limit which strains otherwise it would be impossible to judge.
> I think he made great choices. The only question I have is
> 
> Everyone has to start from seed right? Someone could already have a kickass mom of either of them and just run like 20 clones, posting pics of the best one.


I would sure hope it is from seed and not clone. I am sure its from seed.


----------



## azstudent (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wow man, that is great description leaning directly to my preference especially the first one. The candy notes you are getting from the chem, seems "different" but very interesting as well. I never get any candy out of any pure chem lines. But all my Chems are the clone onlys, never grew Chem from seed.
> 
> I have 4 Night Rider, 4 Jelly Pie, 6 Purple Badlands, 4 Full Moon Fever going as of now.
> 
> ...


What are your plans for that?


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

I plan on a limited release. I don't want to discuss it on Gu~s thread. If you can PM me, I will give you further details about that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 6, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Heisengrow... I never needed or even gave a shit about your "respect" or losing "respect" from you. Ever since I seen you jumping every body that owned a tent and using fox farms ocean Forrest and posting memes making fun of grow kits... You are ridiculous dude... And all of this coming from the guy who started out growing autos.


Your a liar.who ever said I started off growing autos.you don't have to lie to kick it man.
Just tell the truth for once.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your a liar.who ever said I started off growing autos.you don't have to lie to kick it man.
> Just tell the truth for once.


Okay @Heisenbubble ... Whatever you say lol. You act like I'm the first one to notice that. I will remind you again, ignore button is available.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 6, 2018)

You do realize you can see your posts from day one, correct?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Okay @Heisenbubble ... Whatever you say lol. You act like I'm the first one to notice that. I will remind you again, ignore button is available.


Your all mouth dude.you never have nothing to back up anything you say.all you ever post is pics of garbage weed.i would mail every fucking greenpoint pack of seeds I have to the address of your choice THE day you post 1 bud pic or cola that gets more than 15 likes.
You claim all this shit but you have no proof other than some busted ass outdoor plants You took with a flip phone.you ain' shit,never was shit and never will be.All talk with nothing else to back it up.fukin blockbuster hoods in a closet not big enough for a hobbit.
I personally don't think you have ever grown anything indoors and just talk out your ass.
I would pull a bitch move like you did and show you the messages I get of the people you pm and talk stupid shit to lol.80 percent of the shit you talk about is like copy and pasted from these forums.
P.s the heisen vs hillbilly thread is waiting on you to pull something out your ass......


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You do realize you can see your posts from day one, correct?


You think this is the only forum I'm on.I USE TO HATE THIS FORUM.i only came here for the greenpoint thread and even say it like 300 pages back you inbred clown.i posted a few things in the auto section as I was following this thread.
I'm on icmag too you clown.no autos all photos


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You do realize you can see your posts from day one, correct?


I know you made all yours private cause you was getting clowned.i don' have shit to hide that' why fukwits like your self can go back and look.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Yeah but I'm pulling 8 lbs from 4kw... Don't worry, sister. When my grow is harvested ill make sure and burn your worn out asshole with some fire photos.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I know you made all yours private cause you was getting clowned.i don' have shit to hide that' why fukwits like your self can go back and look.


Maybe you don't have nothing to hide because you delete your posts?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah but I'm pulling 8 lbs from 4kw... Don't worry, sister. When my grow is harvested ill make sure and burn your worn out asshole with some fire photos.


8 lbs from 4kw is garbage.not even .8 grams a watti can pull 2 lbs from a 3x5 closet and 615 watts of cmh.
But the day you pull that and post pics I will mail you my nuts.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Okay, since you say so... Post your pics of that there grow ... Scale and weight while your at it.

Oh and pure AutoPower! .... I meant, auto flower.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I cannot stress it enough that I will post bud shot photos when my grow is over. Don't worry. Ill throw up the weight and all. You will get the burn you need. Make sure and go ahead and post your current harvest, I know it's coming up if not already, seen your new bud shots a few days ago of harvested bud.

I want a whole grow room shot, weight and all the bud. That's my plans too.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

I actually pulled over 16 big mason jars dried bud under 630 watts of Scott's OG that was OVER 2 lbs.i threw away all the bottom shit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I cannot stress it enough that I will post bud shot photos when my grow is over. Don't worry. Ill throw up the weight and all. You will get the burn you need. Make sure and go ahead and post your current harvest, I know it's coming up if not already, seen your new bud shots a few days ago of harvested bud.
> 
> I want a whole grow room shot, weight and all the bud. That's my plans too.


This is how i know your full of it man.You started from seeds.Everyone know from seeds that a few phenos are not gonna be worth shit.You may get a couple good yielders but to hit over a gram a watt under Blockbusters your gonna need a known clone strain and run them all and pack that shit hard.running seed pots under 6 foot ceilings youll be lucky to hit .5 a watt.Take that shit to the bank hillbilly


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 7, 2018)

Why don't you people take this shit to P.M.s or start your own thread to troll each other. Don't fuck up this one with this bullshit.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

I pull at least 16 ounces per 315w cmh. My best run was 48 ounces in a 4x4 under 2 x 315w.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I pull at least 16 ounces per 315w cmh. My best run was 48 ounces under 2 x 315w.


Its obvious you are capable.Your photos and experience can back it up.What you say makes sense and you can tell your talking from experience not from a buch of shit you read on the forums.I have alot of respect for fellow experienced growers that say what they mean and do what they say


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2018)

well IDK what I get per 600w but I run 3 x 600w hps mh hps . I pull 2 plants a week every week all year.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well IDK what I get per 600w but I run 3 x 600w hps mh hps . I pull 2 plants a week every week all year.


I just realized you were part of the ICMAG post where Helper mike and Vato was going back and forth.That thread is priceless.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I just realized you were part of the ICMAG post where Helper mike and Vato was going back and forth.That thread is priceless.


yep I am. In fact back in 08 before he was Topdawg Outkasst and myself gave Mike all his cuts.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I actually pulled over 16 big mason jars dried bud under 630 watts of Scott's OG that was OVER 2 lbs.i threw away all the bottom shit.
> 
> View attachment 4085681


You won't fit no 2 lbs of "big buds" in no 16 mason jars lol... Now that I know for fact.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is how i know your full of it man.You started from seeds.Everyone know from seeds that a few phenos are not gonna be worth shit.You may get a couple good yielders but to hit over a gram a watt under Blockbusters your gonna need a known clone strain and run them all and pack that shit hard.running seed pots under 6 foot ceilings youll be lucky to hit .5 a watt.Take that shit to the bank hillbilly


What? I'm running clones brother.

I don't know how many times I have said that. I'm not running seeds. My main run is clones. Elite clones at that.

My GPS run, which is also running atm is from seed of course. Man you are straight up retarded.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I do and always have pulled right at 2lb or maybe a hair less per 1000 watt light.

I am running gg4, corey, headbanger, 413 Chem and chem 91 skva. Not from seed brother, clone clone clone. Clone means clone. Clone only means clone only. I'm growing clones.... Clown.

And no you will NOT fit 2lbs of big buds in big mason jars. Lets see the jar you are speaking of, unless your talking about 1 gallon jars, which still is unbelievable your full of shit.

Now if your pressing that shit into brick weed... Maybe so. Don't try and fool a country boy with mason jar "anything"... You are a liar.

Those buds look nice in that pic but your crazy as hell if you think that's 2 lbs of bud. Maybe close to a lb. Learn to grow, bro.


----------



## greywind (Feb 7, 2018)

First thread ever in which I've had to ignore multiple personalities. Makes it hard to read when the rest of you feed these now invisible, but still ugly trolls. Please stay on point my fellow growers. Cheers!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is how i know your full of it man.You started from seeds.Everyone know from seeds that a few phenos are not gonna be worth shit.You may get a couple good yielders but to hit over a gram a watt under Blockbusters your gonna need a known clone strain and run them all and pack that shit hard.running seed pots under 6 foot ceilings youll be lucky to hit .5 a watt.Take that shit to the bank hillbilly


Lol... Man you just wait till my grow is harvested. I have never seen such a lack of knowledge...

You really think I'm gonna have that much trouble getting a gram per watt? And don't worry my shit will posted up with weight and all... Full room bloom pics. Your getting yourself into a hole buddy. Even if I had 4 foot ceilings. Just watch and learn.

Those are not just blockbusters either. Two in front are blockbuster, two in back are dominator xxxl... But that doesn't really matter at all. I'm using "out dated shitty lighting in my setup" according to you and you are all LED and hydro at that and I'm in soil and will still out yield you brother. Gonna be a sad day for you when I do pay a visit to the hesinbitch thread.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I do and always have pulled right at 2lb or maybe a hair less per 1000 watt light.
> 
> I am running gg4, corey, headbanger, 413 Chem and chem 91 skva. Not from seed brother, clone clone clone. Clone means clone. Clone only means clone only. I'm growing clones.... Clown.
> 
> ...


You truly are a dumbass.2 ounces can go in a big mason jar all day.any swinging dick on the planet knows that.2x8 is 16 ounces x2 is 2pounds.

This was the average size of each cola.i grow in recirculating DWC in case you missed the memo.just cause you struggle don't mean other people do.ill be waiting on these imaginary pics of big ass colas and super dank bag appeal.i can'
Fukin wait

 
See that stack in the back? That was 1 fucking plant.630 watts all day 2 lbs.thats baby shit dude.im shooting for 2 grams a watt right now


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol... Man you just wait till my grow is harvested. I have never seen such a lack of knowledge...
> 
> You really think I'm gonna have that much trouble getting a gram per watt? And don't worry my shit will posted up with weight and all... Full room bloom pics. Your getting yourself into a hole buddy. Even if I had 4 foot ceilings. Just watch and learn.
> 
> Those are not just blockbusters either. Two in front are blockbuster, two in back are dominator xxxl... But that doesn't really matter at all. I'm using "out dated shitty lighting in my setup" according to you and you are all LED and hydro at that and I'm in soil and will still out yield you brother. Gonna be a sad day for you when I do pay a visit to the hesinbitch thread.


Yeah your dirt pots and single ended hps are gonna grow circles around a highly well tuned under current DWC that I've perfected 10 ways to sunday under cobb 50watts per square foot lighting.
Please tell more


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 7, 2018)

@psychadelibud and @Heisengrow
I'm sure both of you are fine growers, but most of the last 3+ pages of your guys' posts should be in PM's. A little back-and-forth is fine; it keeps things lively, but not 3+ pages, that's too much. Or you guys already have a thread for pecker swinging, right? When you're feeling the urge to jab at each other tag each other over there and have it out. Just an idea


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 7, 2018)

Fuck the greenpoint contest I challenge you @psychadelibud to a 1 on 1 battle.you pick the pack I'll match whatever u pick.you make the rules and I'll make the thread.ill even give you a 2 week head start.what say you big dog.put that money where your mouth is.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 7, 2018)

like telling friends to _"take it outside_" for the furniture save? 
fuck that
We're at a party, any party goers not liking the music 
are free to leave the party or go to another room.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You truly are a dumbass.2 ounces can go in a big mason jar all day.any swinging dick on the planet knows that.2x8 is 16 ounces x2 is 2pounds.
> 
> This was the average size of each cola.i grow in recirculating DWC in case you missed the memo.just cause you struggle don't mean other people do.ill be waiting on these imaginary pics of big ass colas and super dank bag appeal.i can'
> Fukin wait
> ...


Wow... That all you got heisenblow?


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah your dirt pots and single ended hps are gonna grow circles around a highly well tuned under current DWC that I've perfected 10 ways to sunday under cobb 50watts per square foot lighting.
> Please tell more


Your not and never will you ever out yield anything I grow bud... And as far as a contest goes? No...

Its already been determined. You threw up your weak photos on that retarded thread you made. Now, when my harvest comes around which I am starting day 1 of 12/12 tonight... I am going to put you to shame. That's all there is too it.

And just because you are showing photos of those buds beside those bottles still does not mean you can fit 2 lbs of bud in 16 mason jars.. You are crazy if you think that.

I have grown buds as longer than my leg on many occasions. It isn't rocket science, and if you think my setup is gonna produce small yield s or anything "less" than your entire grow you are insane. I am going to and I will put you to shame.

The deal is the same as its been since day one. You have all your precious little photos you keep throwing up, I have none. Lost them along with almost everything else I own, due to personal reasons. But when my harvest is due, your gonna wish you had not of embarrassed your self so bad. For now heisenblow, its back to ignore button for me. See ya in a little over 2 months  you betteer have something nicer than what you have been posting ready to throw up because your gonna need it if you are expecting any kind of comfort from those around you.

Grow me an auto while your at it. I hear you have amazing auto flower skills down pat.

Ignored till March. Cya around, "clown".


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

And to the folks whom have had to read all this insanity posted up by me and blowgrow, sorry. All I can do is apologize but hopefully y'all either hit the ignore button or scrolled a couple pages ahead. I'm done with him, till I prove his meth headed ass wrong....

His past auto flower grows were actually decent. That's where your seeing the short main cola buds come from, his old auto flower pictures. Look at his stuff as of late... Either the guy doesn't know how to grow, doesn't know how to control his environment, "heat specifically", or has a heavy trigger for nitrogen. Were not weighing stem, we grow buds. You did great with autos blowgrow...

Lol he blames the "lanky" stinky "in a bad way" genetics on Gu~s gear... No man, look at other peoples photos they are posting of gus gear before you jump the gun.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 7, 2018)

What the fuck is all this dick-swinging bullshit polluting this thread. Sad to say but I think closing this thread and starting anew might be worth it. I post a goddamn picture of a GPS plant only to wake up with 4 new pages of drivel. I came here for pictures, grow reports and smoke reports only. Friendly banter is cool too.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to start working on a grower-tester-breeder collaboration platform.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm just ready for the update, on the contest... *yawns*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I pull at least 16 ounces per 315w cmh. My best run was 48 ounces in a 4x4 under 2 x 315w.


Nice haul-i dont count'em anymore-jus smoke'em
P.s. thats jus one 600


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 4085768
> Nice haul-i dont count'em anymore-jus smoke'em


Sweet... Those are nice plants. What strain?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Sweet... Those are nice plants. What strain?


Buncha everything that run
Sour kush (rp)
Sour dubb x gg #4 (hammerhead)
Cbanana ( hammerhead)
GG#4 (clone only )
Bio diesel (303 )
Obi wan og ( ocean grown )


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 7, 2018)

Copper Chem 1 day 65

Wasn't able to get a good shot of the other two. Will try tonight.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1 day 65
> 
> Wasn't able to get a good shot of the other two. Will try tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4085772


Hell yeah. Those coppers are monsters. Every one I have seen, are huge and fully loaded.

You know, I know a few breeders over on IC that favor the Copper Chem males in their breeding projects. And I see why now. Great work JP!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

I don’t have a problem with you man but you make the most contradicting statements then you edit or delete the posts people call you out on you did in fact suggest free beans and you did call this contest a marketing ploy 



psychadelibud said:


> For example, me and a few other people suggested that maybe Gu give people the opportunity to grow any strain of GPS gear they have on hand. People reply quickly that it is considered bitching, wanting free hand outs etc...





psychadelibud said:


> narrowing it down to two strains is basically marketing, for those that are interested in the contest that is.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> hold the official title for a first class ass kisser, and each others asses at that, all bent over running in a continuous circle flickering your tongues trying to reach and rim each others assholes...


This made me actually lol at 7am. What a way to get your day started, the imagery..... good god lol...


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> growing autos.you don't have to lie to kick it man.


And man you did grow autos it’s all good no one cares about that I’ve grown them and others here too not saying you started with them or it’s all you grow just that it did happen so let’s just agree to stop the argument between you two


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 7, 2018)

As the competitive spirit subsides the learning begins


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Topdawg is nothing like it used to be. Overpriced for an inferior product.


 I agree with this. Other than the Guava D and 3Chems everything else I've grown lately has been good but not for the price I had to pay. 
I have some Sour Stardawg curing now and I'm going to put it up against Copperchem with a few close friends. I have a feeling CC is going to kick its ass. 
It does smell pretty awesome though


----------



## blissfest (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You won't fit no 2 lbs of "big buds" in no 16 mason jars lol... Now that I know for fact.


I fit 87grams, 3 oz's in mason jars everytime? Think they're 2 quart?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2018)

Of all the threads in the Seed n Strain review section this is turning out to be the worst! 
I actually feel bad for Gu~ or anyone searching for info on GP gear. 
Just look at the bullshit they have to sift through. Pages of nothing but insufferable mindless self-indignation spiels. 

Heisen and Psychadelibud...you two need take your toxic dick-swinging bullshit and get a fucking room. 

I don't know whats worse...the present sock accounts or you two.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Of all the threads in the Seed n Strain review section this is turning out to be the worst!
> I actually feel bad for Gu~ or anyone searching for info on GP gear.
> Just look at the bullshit they have to sift through. Pages of nothing but insufferable mindless self-indignation spiels.
> 
> ...



Couldn't agree more 
Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1 day 65
> 
> Wasn't able to get a good shot of the other two. Will try tonight.
> 
> View attachment 4085772


Nice very nice. She’s very stout and chucky. Beep beep that ass too fat!!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Of all the threads in the Seed n Strain review section this is turning out to be the worst!
> I actually feel bad for Gu~ or anyone searching for info on GP gear.
> Just look at the bullshit they have to sift through. Pages of nothing but insufferable mindless self-indignation spiels.
> 
> ...


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 7, 2018)

first go with gps.confirmed gunslinger female.awesomely short spaced branching.please baby jesus,don't let it be that dogshit smelling pheno


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I don’t have a problem with you man but you make the most contradicting statements then you edit or delete the posts people call you out on you did in fact suggest free beans and you did call this contest a marketing ploy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah it was sarcasm at first.

Then shit started getting srs, when the trolls started coming out from under the bridge.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2018)

I guess putting some on ignore would be easier than sifting through this “Greenpoint Seeds!!” thread for info on growing Greenpoint plants.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4085810



So you are actually proud of almost single handedly ruining this thread?
You honestly midas well just type fuck you Gu in all caps as a post.
Grow the fuck up


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Of all the threads in the Seed n Strain review section this is turning out to be the worst!
> I actually feel bad for Gu~ or anyone searching for info on GP gear.
> Just look at the bullshit they have to sift through. Pages of nothing but insufferable mindless self-indignation spiels.
> 
> ...


I will make a suggestion... Oh shit... Yeah, a suggestion, don't trip on me please.

"And hopefully this is not taken in the wrong way, like yesterday when so suggested that it would be nice if, gu~ let us run the strains we already had on hand.." sooo so violent. Forgive me for ever bringing that idea to the table...

But anyway, how about the next time someone suggest something as simple as " I think it would be cool if we were able to run which ever GPS strain we have on hand, rather than just those 2" as I did yesterday, every one on the forum that is whining this morning about waking up to a polluted thread... Stop bitching and whining when someone suggests an idea and stop attacking them from all angles, front back and side to side just because they made suggestion to Gu. You guys really don't get it.

I have been away from the GPS thread for a good few days now, and suddenly I stop by to see what's up and see the contest thing going on. Throw out and opinion and suggestion, and suddenly everyone that's "bitching about people suggesting things" are suddenly bitching about people bitching... But your the ones bitching.

I can guarantee ya 100% that I would have never opened my mouth out of the way one time if people didn't start bitching... About me and a few others trying to suggest Gu a simple idea.

I understand, y'all don't get it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I guess putting some on ignore would be easier than sifting through this “Greenpoint Seeds!!” thread for info on growing Greenpoint plants.


I've never used the ignore feature but I honestly don't know how else you could enjoy this thread. I feel especially bad for those of you using your phones trying to scroll through all of this.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Quit acting like I'm the one that shit on the thread. I may have been the fuckin turd, but I wasn't the one shitting it out. You guys start hammering on the ass kissing thing every time you see or hear someone suggest something different. Makes ya feel good.

The thread was shit on the moment me and a couple others suggested something. Were just the turds. Then you turn around and try saying were the ones shitting and the turd, that's just not possible.

You guys started it (y'all know who you are) All over a simple suggestion. And I almost guarantee you won't stop it either before you ever realize it.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've never used the ignore feature but I honestly don't know how else you could enjoy this thread. I feel especially bad for those of you using your phones trying to scroll through all of this.


You won't see it if you ignore it. Like literally. Don't even have to scroll past it. Its just not there. Click ignore on who you select and choose to ignore and voila! You just gotter done!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've never used the ignore feature but I honestly don't know how else you could enjoy this thread. I feel especially bad for those of you using your phones trying to scroll through all of this.


I just used the ignore feature for the first time and this thread is now 14 pages shorter haha 
Great feature
Cheers


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 7, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I guess putting some on ignore would be easier than sifting through this “Greenpoint Seeds!!” thread for info on growing Greenpoint plants.


Ignore works pretty good, until some clown comes along posting screenshots of post of those already on ignore, then the ignore feature is defeated.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

You know, I honestly made a vow to myself that I would never argue on this thread again...

But man, when every time you suggest something or step out of line and get treated like a child in school, it begins to irritate the hell out of you.

I'm not on this thread or this forum period to walk the line for anyone. I don't come here starting shit, but I sure ain't gonna take it either, the ones that start it are the ones accusing others for it, it justvfoesnt make sense... Go look on ANY other thread I have ever posted in, I have NEVER been in an argument in 4 years on this entire forum until I had interest to drop by the GPS thread... Why? Because of the ass kissers and the folks that just love to pick at everything you suggest or say. I mean that too, never had to argue with anyone my entire career on RIU. What does that tell you? If I wanna suggest that Gu let us run whatever GPS strain we like then, I'm by all means gonna suggest that. And would be nice without 20 fucking knives coming out of no where trying to stab ya for mentioning it.

I will stop arguing with heiseblow, well because he's on my ignore list now. But just a heads up, I ain't gonna be treated like I'm in grade school or an academy. This is an open thread to open ideas. I mean wyd?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

I'll be posting some pictures again shortly....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Quit acting like I'm the one that shit on the thread. I may have been the fuckin turd, but I wasn't the one shitting it out. You guys start hammering on the ass kissing thing every time you see or hear someone suggest something different. Makes ya feel good.
> 
> The thread was shit on the moment me and a couple others suggested something. Were just the turds. Then you turn around and try saying were the ones shitting and the turd, that's just not possible.
> 
> You guys started it (y'all know who you are) All over a simple suggestion. And I almost guarantee you won't stop it either before you ever realize it.


I don't give a flying fuck who started it. It takes two so with that said, please don't quote me because I'm not getting pulled into your bullshit.
This is a seed and strain review thread. They have a random Jibber Jabber forum. You should check it out. 

I like you but please for the love of all that's holy...shorten up your posts and just get to the point. I realize everyone occasionally posts a couple of paragraphs but with you its like an entire never-ending novel.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I just used the ignore feature for the first time and this thread is now 14 pages shorter haha
> Great feature
> Cheers


Same. Lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> They have a random Jibber Jabber forum. You should check it out


You and I know that this is not in his best interest lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Here we go... Still complaining, can't just worry bout ones self.

........
.....
...
.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm just kicking back watching all these little bent over, scurrying ass chasers flickering tongues trying to jab a butthole.

When does the contest start?

..........flick flick flick


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

Aye are 15 said:


> GPS


Why is this your first post stop posting address

Report this post I already did Edit: problem solved thanks to the mod that erased that


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Wtf??? Why would you do that you dumbass?


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 7, 2018)

For the love of god dont post that address here why did u post that anyway


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2018)

That bug has been smashed.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Evergreen how did you quote them?

When I try, it says I cannot quote or reply to their post.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Obviously somebody trying to start shit. With that being there first post, I don't see them stopping anytime soon.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Evergreen how did you quote them?
> 
> When I try, it says I cannot quote or reply to their post.


Because it was deleted by the time you tried gotta be faster than that lol your page just wasn’t refreshed yet


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> That bug has been smashed.


Thanks dude. That was a quick as hell attack on your part!


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm just kicking back watching all these little bent over, scurrying ass chasers flickering tongues trying to jab a butthole.
> 
> When does the contest start?
> 
> ..........flick flick flick


For the record I do agree with you that there should be few more options for the contest... I won't be involved (outdoor only) .... but God damn man the rants are killing me... I like reading your posts...I find some of them interesting .... but the rants man the rants


----------



## genuity (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks dude. That was a quick as hell attack on your part!


Shit,he was hit befor I could blink an eye..


----------



## nc208 (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here we go... Still complaining, can't just worry bout ones self.
> 
> ........
> .....
> ...


Take your own advice and stop talking about it. Your original idea was pretty damn stupid, it's a contest, they usually work by having several ppl grow the same strain. Gu was nice enough to allow 2 seperate strains even. Your idea makes the whole idea of a grow contest just turn into who can grow a nice plant. If you don't like it, that's cool. Go put up your own 2 grand and make your own contest.

Now everyone stop bitching and get back to dropping pics of that bomb GPS gear.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You won't fit no 2 lbs of "big buds" in no 16 mason jars lol... Now that I know for fact.


Depends on the size of the mason jar. 
I buy these 2 quart mason jars for my homemade Kimchi. I usually end up with quite a haul of cabbage from the garden.


Heisengrow said:


> You truly are a dumbass.2 ounces can go in a big mason jar all day.any swinging dick on the planet knows that.2x8 is 16


No sides and I'd like to see you 2 start getting along. A little banter is fun but full nuclear meltdown is too much.
That said, I have personally shoved 4 oz of weed in the 1 quart mason jars, but that's like vacuum packed. 2 oz of loose packed colas, easily fit in the 1 quart mason jars.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> For the record I do agree with you that there should be few more options for the contest... I won't be involved (outdoor only) .... but God damn man the rants are killing me... I like reading your posts...I find some of them interesting .... but the rants man the rants


Well thank you for agreeing. You are a brave man to do so.

But yeah I know dude. I seriously have an anger issue, I really really try to fight.


nc208 said:


> Take your own advice and stop talking about it. Your original idea was pretty damn stupid, it' a contest, they usually work by having several ppl grow the same strain. Gu was nice enough to allow 2 seperate strains even. Your idea makes the whole idea of a grow contest just turn into who can grow a nice plant. If you don't like it, that's cool. Go put up your own 2 grand and make your own contest.
> 
> Now everyone stop bitching and get back to dropping pics of that bomb GPS gear.


No, my idea was definitely not stupid. But the idea of you thinking it was is.

Ignoratard


----------



## nc208 (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well thank you for agreeing. You are a brave man to do so.
> 
> But yeah I know dude. I seriously have an anger issue, I really really try to fight.
> 
> ...


Why because your mommy says your special? 

Maybe I'm wrong though. Seems a heck of a lot of people disagree with you over the last 6 pages though.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Depends on the size of the mason jar.
> I buy these 2 quart mason jars for my homemade Kimchi. I usually end up with quite a haul of cabbage from the garden.
> 
> No sides and I'd like to see you 2 start getting along. A little banter is fun but full nuclear meltdown is too much.
> That said, I have personally shoved 4 oz of weed in the 1 quart mason jars, but that's like vacuum packed. 2 oz of loose packed colas, easily fit in the 1 quart mason jars.


I get one one ounce per 1 quart of big buds. No way am I gonna squish my big buds up to make them fit.

I get 4 to 5 ounces in a gallon jar.

Hell, I can get bricks the size of a sardine can that weigh a lb.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Why because your mommy says your special?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong though. Seems a heck of a lot of people disagree with you over the last 6 pages though.


And a few agreed as well...

You just burned yourself too... You just said you agreed because people are agreeing. Your in that circle off ass jabbers, now... Officially.

That's what I'm talking about. Everyone agreeing to agree. If everyone was agreeing with me, you would have too... But I'm not an ass kisser.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Everyone is still complaining about complaining. Its vicious cycle.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 7, 2018)

Like a cancer, you must cut and remove. Followed by waves of radiation to blast the remaining bits of shit away. Can we get an admin with blocking power in here


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Why because your mommy says your special?
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong though. Seems a heck of a lot of people disagree with you over the last 6 pages though.


And by the way... According to your mother yes, I am very special indeed. She gives me special needs.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Y'all just don't get it. I will stop, when you guys leave me alone.

@SensiPuff use your ignore button.

I have been prescribing this recommendation all morning.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 7, 2018)

For a change of the channel....days of our lives bs..biggest girl in the tent,about too get flipped this weekend.Soil,all homemade organic inputs,315 cmh and from seed.Skypilot bush,she's a 3 foot round globe of wonder,going to be a real beast after the stretch


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I get one one ounce per 1 quart of big buds. No way am I gonna squish my big buds up to make them fit.
> 
> I get 4 to 5 ounces in a gallon jar.
> 
> Hell, I can get bricks the size of a sardine can that weigh a lb.


When you get the density of bud like found on the Copper Chems, 2 oz will fit in a 1 quart mason jar, no problem. I swear you really can't smash them any denser than they are without crumble.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Y'all just don't get it. I will stop, when you guys leave me alone.
> 
> @SensiPuff use your ignore button.
> 
> I have been prescribing this recommendation all morning.


It's all about you... just like how you are trying to turn the greenpoint seeds thread into the psychadelibud thread. Post plant pics and shut the fuck up, everyone is sick of your garbage spewing, half retarded, shit smelling ass


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I am in all honesty a very easy person to get along with until I make a suggestion and people start being fucking ignorant over it. That's the truth.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> It's all about you... just like how you are trying to turn the greenpoint seeds thread into the psychadelibud thread. Post plant pics and shut the fuck up, everyone is sick of your garbage spewing, half retarded, shit smelling ass


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> When you get the density of bud like found on the Copper Chems, 2 oz will fit in a 1 quart mason jar, no problem. I swear you really can't smash them any denser than they are without crumble.


When I have buds, as long as my arm and as dense as my cock on V.iagra. I can't fit them anywhere but in a large plastic tote.

Ill show ya the kind of buds I grow when they're done flowering... I get dense buds. When I use mason jars, I have to clip the buds in pieces. My buds tend to grow long, fat and heavy.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I just realized you were part of the ICMAG post where Helper mike and Vato was going back and forth.That thread is priceless.


How's that pure ghost coming along... last thing I saw from you about it was it was stretching a lot ( I think )


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2018)

Ok i might get jumped here for stopping the gang bang 


But I have been thinking of my first purchase from Green point.

And was looking at

The maverick to replace my lost goji og


And the texas butter.

Is there really banana phenos in there?

Is the maverick close to the goji?

Thanks guys

Edit to add how are they on freebies as well?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> When I have buds, as long as my arm and as dense as my cock on V.iagra. I can't fit them anywhere but in a large plastic tote.
> 
> Ill show ya the kind of buds I grow when they're done flowering... I get dense buds. When I use mason jars, I have to clip the buds in pieces. My buds tend to grow long, fat and heavy.


I wasn't really talking about grow style but the genetics involved. Dense buds like Copper Chem are like bricks. Many other strains like Bubba Kush are like pillows.

Now if you want to talk dick size, your on the wrong forum.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2018)

I get triggered on occasion my self



Anyways ,

Would love to hear about 

Texas butter and maverick


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

Some early morning shots of my 4k garden. In differing stages of flower. 

These girls, a mixture of home chucks, Briscoe County Genetics, Shoreline Genetics, and Inkognyto Genetics, were turned out straight from seed and have another couple of weeks to go. Notice how short they stayed.
 
I swear anything with Greenpoints Stardawg male is going to be a stretching BAMF!

Here's some Hicock stretchers.
Turned from seedlings at about 8 inches tall.
The shortest has reached 4 feet and a couple have been supercropped to control the height. They're still stretching.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I get triggered on occasion my self
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all do bud. We all do. I've got a Texas butter, been wondering the same on the banana pheno.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm not bull shitting you guys about the free pack of Road Kill Seeds in apology for being an asswipe. PM me the words... "You owe me asshole", and you will be put on a list.

No more shine and GPS thread for me.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

I got bored this morning and made these....

 

Figured it would go good with my current run, that is wayyyyy bushier and taller than I originally intended it to be.

Be of nice use for the contest too. I still have 26 left to make. They are time consuming.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Some early morning shots of my 4k garden. In differing stages of flower.View attachment 4085881 View attachment 4085882
> 
> These girls, a mixture of home chucks, Briscoe County Genetics, Shoreline Genetics, and Inkognyto Genetics, were turned out straight from seed and have another couple of weeks to go. Notice how short they stayed.
> View attachment 4085890
> ...


Those are some good lookin' plants bro.

Probably too late to scrog, of course, but you could do some light LST. I am doing a mix of super cropping, lst, scrog, topping, the whole works.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm not bull shitting you guys about the free pack of Road Kill Seeds in apology for being an asswipe. PM me the words... "You owe me asshole", and you will be put on a list.
> 
> No more shine and GPS thread for me.


That's too bad, because you should be able to contribute to this thread with all the GPS gear you bought and that sweet root cellar setup you got. There's no need to be a quitter.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Feb 7, 2018)

Other cackleberry pheno


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 4085897 View attachment 4085898 View attachment 4085899
> Other cackleberry pheno


Good ol Bobby , Zmudaing it as usual 
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I got bored this morning and made these....
> 
> View attachment 4085893
> 
> ...


Ill try to get a pic of the nets i make.

I wrap the strings over like a net. It takes longer but the result is a net with 
Adjustable squares  
so you can move the squares and they stay in place under tension


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Those are some good lookin' plants bro.
> 
> Probably too late to scrog, of course, but you could do some light LST. I am doing a mix of super cropping, lst, scrog, topping, the whole works.


Thanks they're mostly columnar and all from seed, so they're packed pretty tight.

Here's some Lucky 7 bud shots. - fucking spears!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's too bad, because you should be able to contribute to this thread with all the GPS gear you bought and that sweet root cellar setup you got. There's no need to be a quitter.


No i meant no more drinking and getting on the thread, while under the influence, this one specifically anyway. 

Thanks Bakersfield.. Wish everyone had the heart that you have. 

I ain't gonna give up, I'm gonna try and win even though due to my reputation I almost guarantee a loss wether I'd win or not.

I'm gonna keep my head up and do this brother. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ill try to get a pic of the nets i make.
> 
> I wrap the strings over like a net. It takes longer but the result is a net with
> Adjustable squares
> so you can move the squares and they stay in place under tension


Cool bro, I would love to see them...

These were my first ones I had ever made. They turned out decent lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4085901 View attachment 4085902 View attachment 4085903
> Thanks they're mostly columnar and all from seed, so they're packed pretty tight.
> 
> Here's some Lucky 7 bud shots. - fucking spears!


I was gonna say.... Spears for sure.

Thsts the kinda buds I like right there!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You guys really don't get it.
> .
> I understand, y'all don't get it.


Oh, I got it long ago, then stated it about a dozen pages ago.



Amos Otis said:


> True that, but tell me where you can find a gathering of humans, or avatars, that doesn't include buzzkill? Weed consumption obviously cannot cure this particular annoyance nor increase the *self awareness* of said buzzkill.


If only you "get it", but all of "you guys" don't. then who really doesn't "get it"? 

Get it? [ What are the odds? ha ha ha etc ]


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, I got it long ago, then stated it about a dozen pages ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it and am now wondering who the fuck does?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's some Jelly Pies. These girls are showing a few more pheno's than the L7's.
I see a couple of keepers and a couple that may eventually fill out, but it may be a while.
Unreal terps coming off of these girls. I've never smelled such a rainbow of terpenes ranging from garbage to sweet nectar of the gods


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some Jelly Pies. These girls are showing a few more pheno's than the L7's.
> I see a couple of keepers and a couple that may eventually fill out, but it may be a while.
> Unreal terps coming off of these girls. I've never smelled such a rainbow of terpenes ranging from garbage to sweet nectar of the gods
> View attachment 4085914 View attachment 4085915 View attachment 4085916 View attachment 4085917 View attachment 4085918


Truly stunning and great job!!!! Bravo
On a side note fuck you for your making me want yet another GPS strain lol
Cheers man


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's some Jelly Pies. These girls are showing a few more pheno's than the L7's.
> I see a couple of keepers and a couple that may eventually fill out, but it may be a while.
> Unreal terps coming off of these girls. I've never smelled such a rainbow of terpenes ranging from garbage to sweet nectar of the gods
> View attachment 4085914 View attachment 4085915 View attachment 4085916 View attachment 4085917 View attachment 4085918


You are keeping them nice and green. They look really healthy. What are you feeding them? 

I can't wait to see how my jelly pie turns out.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

@Bakersfield your killing it!


----------



## feva (Feb 7, 2018)

Gu posted the rules on the gps contest thread


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You are keeping them nice and green. They look really healthy. What are you feeding them?
> 
> I can't wait to see how my jelly pie turns out.


I use well water @ 6.3 PH and 50 ppm - mostly iron.
Basic Lucas formula 1 part this
 
2 parts this
 
I also add about 2 mg per gallon of Epsom salts- better results in coco for me than Cal Mag.
I mix it to about 800 ppm and ph adjust to 5.8 and let the ph drift up to 6.3 before bringing her back down.
I've only been feeding 1 time a day this run and I'm happy with the results vs 4 times a day in past runs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 7, 2018)

@Bakersfield - The second pic...which one is that? JP or L7
They're all beautiful but that second pic looks incredible. The frost lining those huge fans


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ok i might get jumped here for stopping the gang bang
> 
> 
> But I have been thinking of my first purchase from Green point.
> ...


Before the website was redone there was someone that left a review on the Maverick that said he found a supercharged Goji OG. He said it was just like Goji OG, but bigger and faster growing so the phenos are in there


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 7, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Before the website was redone there was someone that left a review on the Maverick that said he found a supercharged Goji OG. He said it was just like Goji OG, but bigger and faster growing so the phenos are in there


Thanks i figured. My question got buried lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Bakersfield - The second pic...which one is that? JP or L7
> They're all beautiful but that second pic looks incredible. The frost lining those huge fans


Thanks, Tangerine_. The first post was all Lucky 7 and the 2nd post was all Jelly Pie. These girls are still young and I expect they'll truly shine in another month.

These are all Lucky 7's


Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4085901 View attachment 4085902 View attachment 4085903
> Thanks they're mostly columnar and all from seed, so they're packed pretty tight.
> 
> Here's some Lucky 7 bud shots. - fucking spears!


These are all Jelly Pies.


Bakersfield said:


> Here's some Jelly Pies. These girls are showing a few more pheno's than the L7's.
> I see a couple of keepers and a couple that may eventually fill out, but it may be a while.
> Unreal terps coming off of these girls. I've never smelled such a rainbow of terpenes ranging from garbage to sweet nectar of the gods
> View attachment 4085914 View attachment 4085915 View attachment 4085916 View attachment 4085917 View attachment 4085918


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I'm not bull shitting you guys about the free pack of Road Kill Seeds in apology for being an asswipe. PM me the words... "You owe me asshole", and you will be put on a list.
> 
> No more shine and GPS thread for me.


Thank Jebus.
Seriously though - I'd rather have Heisengrow do his crazy "angry-man" routine than see half the posts on each page dedicated to your drivel. At least he throws up good pics of his dank while you never have. Please learn how to multi-quote too.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2018)

@Bakersfield Your JP's and 7's are looking tasty and stacked nicely.
Killing it with the lucas formula (I swear by it myself). I think other than the FPOG x Stardawg testers I'd love to grow some Lucky 7's. If I remember correctly @Gu~ mentioned that they are going to make a return? I missed the boat on those so I'm hoping so.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

Lucky 7 is making a return.

Purple badlands (purple star dawg pheno)
 
 

Lemon fizz x star dawg falling all over herself.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Bakersfield Your JP's and 7's are looking tasty and stacked nicely.
> Killing it with the lucas formula (I swear by it myself). I think other than the FPOG x Stardawg testers I'd love to grow some Lucky 7's. If I remember correctly @Gu~ mentioned that they are going to make a return? I missed the boat on those so I'm hoping so.


I love it, it's so easy to do, and the looks and comments by the Hydro store guys is priceless.
They try and persuade me to buy this and that new fangled nutrient and additive, then show me their results from there smart phone, which usually are unimpressive. So then i show them my results (I love show and tell) and they don't even want to engage me on my next visit.
Here's some big colas I've grown using Lucas
Horace from Swamp Boys and Locktite by Red Eyed


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 is making a return.
> 
> Purple badlands (purple star dawg pheno)
> View attachment 4086000
> ...


Purple Badlands looking Greeeezy. Is the male he uses a purple pheno Stardawg? I notice a lot of purple on strains pictured like Tomahawk (GG4) etc that arent purple weeds before the cross with his male.


Bakersfield said:


> I love it, it's so easy to do, and the looks and comments by the Hydro store guys is priceless.
> They try and persuade me to buy this and that new fangled nutrient and additive, then show me their results from there smart phone, which usually are unimpressive. So then i show them my results (I love show and tell) and they don't even want to engage me on my next visit.
> Here's some big colas I've grown using Lucas
> Horace from Swamp Boys and Locktite by Red Eyed


Not GPS genetics, but an example of Lucas grows in hydro. My EC (ppm) never exceeded 0.8 (400) on this one lol


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Purple Badlands looking Greeeezy. Is the male he uses a purple pheno Stardawg? I notice a lot of purple on strains pictured like Tomahawk (GG4) etc that arent purple weeds before the cross with his male.


She is greezy af. 
The male is green but he must contain some purple somewhere in his genes. A lot of gps strains turn nice colors for me. I also attribute some that to my 315w bulbs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Purple Badlands looking Greeeezy. Is the male he uses a purple pheno Stardawg? I notice a lot of purple on strains pictured like Tomahawk (GG4) etc that arent purple weeds before the cross with his male.
> 
> Not GPS genetics, but an example of Lucas grows in hydro. My EC (ppm) never exceeded 0.8 (400) on this one lol


Very nice!
I like to keep it from 1.2 - 1.1 Ec. It works great on the heavier Indicas but the more Sativa leaning like it less.
I've got some Sativas I'll be starting soon and I'll try something less like your .8 on everything and see how it does.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Very nice!
> I like to keep it from 1.2 - 1.1 Ec. It works great on the heavier Indicas but the more Sativa leaning like it less.
> I've got some Sativas I'll be starting soon and I'll try something less like your .8 on everything and see how it does.


I wouldnt change a thing. Youre killing it.


----------



## tatonka (Feb 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I'll be posting some pictures again shortly....


I cannot wait


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 7, 2018)

i have an idea.... those who troll this thread should be disqualified from the contest.  For anyone wondering if i can grow worth the dang ill leave this here... 



psychadelibud~ its clear that you care and try real hard to share your knowledge. im afraid nobody reads your entire messages for being too long. friendly suggestion is to shorten it up and more people will learn from you. not trying to be mean, just dont want your efforts to be wasted.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 7, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i have an idea.... those who troll this thread should be disqualified from the contest. View attachment 4086068 For anyone wondering if i can grow worth the dang ill leave this here... View attachment 4086067
> 
> 
> 
> psychadelibud~ its clear that you care and try real hard to share your knowledge. im afraid nobody reads your entire messages for being too long. friendly suggestion is to shorten it up and more people will learn from you. not trying to be mean, just dont want your efforts to be wasted.


What is to stop you from joining the contest, and displaying this pic as any greenpoint strain you choose? Just pick something with cookies or purple in it, and you’re all good. Obviously i’m Not talking about you, but if you look at all the whining, demanding lower prices, poor me, I should get a free pack for the contest, etc.....this whole idea was doomed from the beginning.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2018)

Jelly pie and obs moved to the veg tent with new cobs. Plus in the process of putting together either quantom boards or cobs for the flower tent too.
There's also some Buu's Breath (Majin Buu x Garlic Breath OGKB dom)


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2018)

Some more OBS and Jelly Pie...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in for the contest. I'm to be running OBS, jelly pie, Texas butter, cookies n chem, hibernate, and blizzard bush, and possibly Chinook Haze and cackleberry.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 7, 2018)

Link to contest thread please. Ty


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 7, 2018)

Copper Chem 2 day 65

 

Copper Chem 3 day 65


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2018)

The last Jelly Pie was transplanted from solos to 1.75 gal transplanters until sex. Then moved to a either a 3 or 5 gal smart pot.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I think the best journal should win.
> 
> A good journal should only have a few posts mostly pictures.
> -Opening post about the genetics and an accompanying grow schedule that states the planned growth stages.\
> ...





Gu~ said:


> Snake Oil
> &
> Sundance Kid
> These will be the two strains in the contest. Two Grand Prize winners


gu~already laid out some of the rules.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 7, 2018)

He finalized the contest and prizes.



Gu~ said:


> *Monthly GPS photo contest*
> One thread devoted to the monthly contest. (I will make it)
> One monthly winner based on photo "likes" within month.
> Monthly Prize
> ...


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> gu~already laid out some of the rules.


Go check out the other gps contest thread he made different rules and will be making an official thread soon he said


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 7, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> What is to stop you from joining the contest, and displaying this pic as any greenpoint strain you choose? Just pick something with cookies or purple in it, and you’re all good. Obviously i’m Not talking about you, but if you look at all the whining, demanding lower prices, poor me, I should get a free pack for the contest, etc.....this whole idea was doomed from the beginning.


It's almost like Amos Otis warned of this from the get go, lol...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> When you get the density of bud like found on the Copper Chems, 2 oz will fit in a 1 quart mason jar, no problem. I swear you really can't smash them any denser than they are without crumble.


I would guess reg jars have at least 2 zips. I like the 1/2 gal jars tho.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 7, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I would guess reg jars have at least 2 zips. I like the 1/2 gal jars tho.


One time I donated some weed to a guy in the 1/2 gallon jars. I had to weigh each jar individually, because they're all different weights.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2018)

I don't own a scale. No need for 1 as I don't sell only give it to family.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 8, 2018)

Cookies n Chem got a rough trim and put into jars tonight.


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 8, 2018)

P


AmericanGrower508 said:


> I would guess reg jars have at least 2 zips. I like the 1/2 gal jars tho.


Just started using halfs they were all out of qts. I noticed the half gallon were cheaper too boot, more eggs in one basket but I am sold on them now...


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 8, 2018)

@Amos Otis GPS contest thread just got locked down.


----------



## sunni (Feb 8, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> @Amos Otis GPS contest thread just got locked down.


It’s reopens I accidentally hit the wrong button.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 8, 2018)

Greenpoint Gu why do you not have your own forum? You already have your website it could be a forum aswell.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 8, 2018)

Has it ever been mentioned here what Sackmastaflex uses for lighting in his grow facilities? CMH? His pics on IG look to be?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Has it ever been mentioned here what Sackmastaflex uses for lighting in his grow facilities? CMH? His pics on IG look to be?


Having just recently read this entire thread I can say I do not recall seeing it mentioned here.
Cheers


----------



## blissfest (Feb 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Having just recently read this entire thread I can say I do not recall seeing it mentioned here.
> Cheers


Seems it would be a topic of discussion? Seeings Sackmastaflex makes all of Gu's strains beautiful, lol


----------



## blissfest (Feb 8, 2018)

Im looking into the double ended CMH, that way I could put them in my gavitas and not need new fixtures?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Seems it would be a topic of discussion? Seeings Sackmastaflex makes all of Gu's strains beautiful, lol


I agree. But TBH the amount of useful discussion in these 500+ pages is pretty minimal unfortunately. 
Having seen many shots of his work with GPS gear it has almost made me check this IG thingy lol
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2018)

Instagram and I live in different dimensions as I can’t seem to stay anywhere I want to and posts come from all over hell. Dazed and confused!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Instagram and I live in different dimensions as I can’t seem to stay anywhere I want to and posts come from all over hell. Dazed and confused!


I hate the search function on Instagram.
#Girlscoutcookies.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Im looking into the double ended CMH, that way I could put them in my gavitas and not need new fixtures?


Thats what I do, DE hps in winter, CMH in summer.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 8, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Thats what I do, DE hps in winter, CMH in summer.


What DE CMH bulb do you use?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> What DE CMH bulb do you use?


growers choice, cheapest place to get them: 
https://greenenvysupply.com/product/growers-choice-3k-315w-double-ended-cmh/


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Congrats to whoever grabbed the copper chem in auction recently. Was at less then half price.
Cheers


----------



## genuity (Feb 8, 2018)

630lec is a nice light,I run them in AC/DE hoods on 1000watt galaxy ballast(dimmed down to 600).. they do just fine with this setup,but i want to run them on the growers choice 630 DE ballast..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Also after ordering last friday my first order is showing processed and now in route via SF? I did the normal mail so will post when it arrives here in Nova Scotia.
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> 630lec is a nice light,I run them in AC/DE hoods on 1000watt galaxy ballast(dimmed down to 600).. they do just fine with this setup,but i want to run them on the growers choice 630 DE ballast..


There's a company out of Louisiana, that produces a 1000 watt DE CMH.
I sent them an enquiry on the price and availability of their bulb and their response was, "it's available", which led me to believe it was available in hype only.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> There's a company out of Louisiana, that produces a 1000 watt DE CMH.
> I sent them an enquiry on the price and availability of their bulb and their response was, "it's available", which led me to believe it was available in hype only.


I haven't seen a 1000 watt cmh, usually they have 3 bulbs at 315 watts each for a 945 watt bulb.
https://www.amazon.com/DigiLamp-DP-CMH945-Double-Ceramic-Halide/dp/B0764P9Q6Z/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1518108241&sr=8-6&keywords=cmh+945


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Also after ordering last friday my first order is showing processed and now in route via SF? I did the normal mail so will post when it arrives here in Nova Scotia.
> Cheers


Thats the norm my friend,thru san fran and up the coast of cali and will go through customs at the vancouver port,then all the way east to you

My pk of texas butter is out for delievery today


----------



## typoerror (Feb 8, 2018)

Solis tek is doing 1000w de cmh



jonsnow399 said:


> I haven't seen a 1000 watt cmh, usually they have 3 bulbs at 315 watts each for a 945 watt bulb.
> https://www.amazon.com/DigiLamp-DP-CMH945-Double-Ceramic-Halide/dp/B0764P9Q6Z/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1518108241&sr=8-6&keywords=cmh+945


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm starting the rest of my pack of Tomahawk today. 

Last night Mr Tang and I went for a late night snowmobile ride to camp. While there he found a couple of stash jars. One with some Tomahawk and the other with DVGs Grand Slam. I'd forgotten all about those jars. I thought the only weed we had at camp was SSDD.

The Grand Slam smelled great but the terps on the Tomahawk really stood out. 

We smoked a big ole RAW cone of Tomahawk and sat there stunned. And since this had been curing for so long it was soooo smooth. We left the jar of DVG for later use and brought the rest of Tomahawk home...maybe a quarter or so left. Not much, but enough to enjoy for a bit longer.


Sooo, long story short, the 5 beans I have are going in the shot glass as I type this. Fingers crossed for a couple of nice girls (or Shirleys as Amos calls em, lol)


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm starting the rest of my pack of Tomahawk today.
> 
> Last night Mr Tang and I went for a late night snowmobile ride to camp. While there he found a couple of stash jars. One with some Tomahawk and the other with DVGs Grand Slam. I'd forgotten all about those jars. I thought the only weed we had at camp was SSDD.
> 
> ...


You know...I read all of that, and was just lost at the start, then was just staring. Got back from a walk around the Ponderosa with the pups, and really underestimated the joint I burned. I'll have a few exhales and read that again, and thanks for the mention of whatever it was.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So it seems great things are here!
> http://nanoluxtech.com/cmh-1000w-fixture/
> The tech page says: only use
> "Maxpar 1000W double jacketed CMH lamp with this fixture" this is their own brand.
> https://growershouse.com/nanolux-maxpar-double-ended-de-1000w-6k-lamp-with-outer-sleeve?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&adpos=1o2&scid=scplp10969&sc_intid=10969&keyword=&gclid=Cj0KCQiAh_DTBRCTARIsABlT9MbFmUAZ0RXI3kytAEwB3xMcIYYiCvu8c24G8G4wcdSPWfVJU8aym8EaAtcsEALw_wcB


Well, should be here soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 8, 2018)

Auctions are back up....and theres a lot in there too. Just snagged a pack of CannaVenture "Tennesee Kush" fems


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Auctions are back up....and theres a lot in there too. Just snagged a pack of CannaVenture "Tennesee Kush" fems


There as some amazing deals there atm. Reverse auction weekend, so I am guessing it is all weekend .
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know...I read all of that, and was just lost at the start, then was just staring. Got back from a walk around the Ponderosa with the pups, and really underestimated the joint I burned. I'll have a few exhales and read that again, and thanks for the mention of whatever it was.


 
All ways smoking that whacky tobacky.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Sweet baby jesus look at the strains currently under $30 lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Congrats to whoever grabbed the copper chem in auction recently. Was at less then half price.
> Cheers


Thanks for this post man-popped over to check it out & got my 1st pk of gps-went w/blizzard bush-less then a 20 spot out the door plus i like running stuff that most people aren't-dont really need'em but thats a killer deal-so fook it guess iam in


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks for this post man-popped over to check it out & got my 1st pk of gps-went w/blizzard bush-less then a 20 spot out the door plus i like running stuff that most people aren't-dont really need'em but thats a killer deal-so fook it guess iam in


That is why I posted once I saw it was on lol
I can't partake and know some who might of been waiting on something might hate me for it. But ya glad you got to take advantage 
I like the concept of the reverse auction.
Cheers and make sure you post you blizzard bush here when you run er


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 8, 2018)

Jelly Pies coming along. No smell on any of them yet. But they are only like 2 weeks old. 

Jelly Pie #3

 
Jelly Pie #4
 

Jelly Pie #1 and #2


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> I don't get why items still remain in the auction after they've been purchased...


Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I think they reset and begin the countdown again after being purchased.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh. weird. I watched the copper chem reset earlier back to starting price.
Maybe try logging out and back in?
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

I just came to ask a similar question. I've tried adding a couple different ones to my cart that are still up with an active counter and its stating "zero stock".
I tried refreshing my page, even signing out and back in again, same thing. 

I'm trying to purchase some seeds damn it!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just came to ask a similar question. I've tried adding a couple different ones to my cart that are still up with an active counter and its stating "zero stock".
> I tried refreshing my page, even signing out and back in again, same thing.
> 
> I'm trying to purchase some seeds damn it!


You guys are a much better judge then I. I didn't try to purchase anything was just watching lol Window shopping anyone ?
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Just tried to add Maverick and Unification to my cart. Same msg. 
"You cannot add that amount of "Unification" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."
"You cannot add that amount of "Maverick" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."

*kicks rocks*


----------



## Doc13 (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just tried to add Maverick and Unification to my cart. Same msg.
> "You cannot add that amount of "Unification" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."
> "You cannot add that amount of "Maverick" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."
> 
> *kicks rocks*


Yeah, I was excited that I was going to get some new seeds...

NOPE! NO SEEDS FOR YOU!


----------



## HydoDan (Feb 8, 2018)

This auction is very frustrating!! I'm out!


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just tried to add Maverick and Unification to my cart. Same msg.
> "You cannot add that amount of "Unification" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."
> "You cannot add that amount of "Maverick" to the cart because there is not enough stock (0 remaining)."
> 
> *kicks rocks*


That's funny the Maverick was in my cart, right about then!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know...I read all of that, and was just lost at the start, then was just staring. Got back from a walk around the Ponderosa with the pups, and really underestimated the joint I burned. I'll have a few exhales and read that again, and thanks for the mention of whatever it was.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2018)

Oh I see. My old shitty ass Mac and slow ass connection ain't gonna snag me no packs from the auction, lol. Literally as soon as it said refresh page I did and everything was gone already! I didn't even see how low the price went below $77. People just get all worked up with auctions. Maybe late tonight


----------



## blissfest (Feb 8, 2018)

Not trying to be a dick, but im tired of cheap, entitled, wannabe growers around here? WTF? I have bought a shit ton of Gu's beans at retail, which is already cheap? lol? I have grown countless packs of beans and have yet to lose money? One pack of seeds could pay for every seed you ever buy in your lifetime. That's a fact.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 8, 2018)

Why no multiple pack options for the auction like there was a short while ago ?

@Gu~


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> That's funny the Maverick was in my cart, right about then!


I knew it was a fellow RIUpper! Oh well. I'll grab it another time. I really like the Goji OG but mine doesn't really yield well. I think the Stardawg could possibly make it even better and a bit bulkier. 
I'd love to see some pics of it if anyones brought it to finish.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but im tired of cheap, entitled, wannabe growers around here? WTF? I have bought a shit ton of Gu's beans at retail, which is already cheap? lol? I have grown countless packs of beans and have yet to lose money? One pack of seeds could pay for every seed you ever buy in your lifetime. That's a fact.


Did I miss something? I'm pretty burned ATM, but all I see are growers attempting to use the sites auction for what its intended for...buying seeds lower than retail. 

I think its just another glitch that'll need working out. Its no biggy and I don't see any wannabe growers freaking out....unless the posts have been removed?
*shrugs*


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 8, 2018)

Hickok Haze at day 61. I Took a couple samples off of her because Pops needs some smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Hickok Haze at day 61. I Took a couple samples off of her because Pops needs some smoke. View attachment 4086662


Couple of weeks to go?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I knew it was a fellow RIUpper! Oh well. I'll grab it another time. I really like the Goji OG but mine doesn't really yield well. I think the Stardawg could possibly make it even better and a bit bulkier.
> I'd love to see some pics of it if anyones brought it to finish.


Just search for 'Maverick' in seed & strain reviews. I bet someone has posted pics...


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Couple of weeks to go?


Im going to take her to 70-75 days. Need to try to get another crop going. Pops is suffering from stage 4 colon cancer and I want to make some RSO for him and keep him up in smoke.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just search for 'Maverick' in seed & strain reviews. I bet someone has posted pics...


Yeah, I'd already tried that and came up empty. 
I suppose I could try IG


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I'd already tried that and came up empty.
> I suppose I could try IG


Yeah, I just tried it. Lots of hits, but no pics. 
Too bad we can't filter by whether or not there's an attachment.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Not trying to be a dick, but im tired of cheap, entitled, wannabe growers around here? WTF? I have bought a shit ton of Gu's beans at retail, which is already cheap? lol? I have grown countless packs of beans and have yet to lose money? One pack of seeds could pay for every seed you ever buy in your lifetime. That's a fact.


If everyone was out growing pounds of weed then you wouldn't be able to buy shit with weed, lol. If shits good for you enjoy it, don't shit down on people for having fun while consuming. Do you think you're helping Gu's business calling people wannabes and shit? 

Many wannabes out there buying pack of GPS and I'm sure that's what GPS is going for.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I knew it was a fellow RIUpper! Oh well. I'll grab it another time. I really like the Goji OG but mine doesn't really yield well. I think the Stardawg could possibly make it even better and a bit bulkier.
> I'd love to see some pics of it if anyones brought it to finish.


You should get another pack because all four or five female I had yielded pretty well. And I can't imagine them getting anymore coated than they already were, solid strain goji is.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You should get another pack because all four or five female I had yielded pretty well. And I can't imagine them getting anymore coated than they already were, solid strain goji is.


Agree!
I have a full pack of Goji OG I haven't dug into yet. My first pack gave me 3-4 females and a couple yielded nicely but the one I have going right now is nothing but huge calyxes. Cant really say its a big yielder but its definitely putting out. Its hard to explain but when I look back at my pics it looks like a completely different pheno than the others I grew out. (pics in the Bodhi thread)
Besides, if I cant get my hands on Maverick I'll just hit this Goji with some Guava D pollen later on down the line.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Do you think you're helping Gu's business calling people wannabes and shit?


Me, waiting on the answer.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 8, 2018)

This bowl is lower nugs with zero cure of Purple badlands and it tastes like smoking trix cereal. Unreal.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 8, 2018)

5/10 cnc
5/10 dreamcatcher
females/males
Lost one in each pack.
Some golden nugget grown by me, 
so some bunk.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2018)

6 days after ordering non priority mail it has been processed in Vancouver. I imagine I shall see it early next week.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2018)

@Gu some folks are having issues with the current auction. Clicking on strains to buy but can't buy them?
Cheers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 9, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> @Gu some folks are having issues with the current auction. Clicking on strains to buy but can't buy them?
> Cheers


Tank...

@greenpointseeds


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> 5/10 cnc
> 5/10 dreamcatcher
> females/males
> Lost one in each pack.
> ...


Nice buds! How's the nose on her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Whoa...stupid crazy low auction prices!
Can't buy any of them, but still, stupid low prices!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> @Gu some folks are having issues with the current auction. Clicking on strains to buy but can't buy them?
> Cheers


To tell if they are actually available, click "Quik View" and look for something like "1 in stock". 
If it doesn't tell you there's 1 in stock, it's already been sold.


----------



## greywind (Feb 9, 2018)

I thought I woke up to an auction jackpot. Three varieties that I don't have yet, all under $13. No way this could be... yup, no way.

It's a weird thing that some of the auction listings reset after purchase while others continue the downward trend, teasing the masses. Then the inevitable bursting of our bubbles when we try to add to cart. 

"Barn Burner, we could've done something special together..."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Whoa...stupid crazy low auction prices!
> Can't buy any of them, but still, stupid low prices!


Unfortunately, most of them have been sold until you get to page 4.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

I was waiting on the next price drop of $2.77 Eagle Scout, which would make it a negative $3.22 per the pack. I assumed this meant they'd pay me the 3 bucks to take it. My shopping is done, but I'd re-engage to get packs of seeds and cash.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

greywind said:


> I thought I woke up to an auction jackpot. Three varieties that I don't have yet, all under $13. No way this could be... yup, no way.
> 
> It's a weird thing that some of the auction listings reset after purchase while others continue the downward trend, teasing the masses. Then the inevitable bursting of our bubbles when we try to add to cart.
> 
> "Barn Burner, we could've done something special together..."





Amos Otis said:


> Whoa...stupid crazy low auction prices!
> Can't buy any of them, but still, stupid low prices!





GreenHighlander said:


> @Gu some folks are having issues with the current auction. Clicking on strains to buy but can't buy them?
> Cheers


Never a dull moment over @ the Greenpoint Seeds site.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Never a dull moment over @ the Greenpoint Seeds site.


However, the GPS Contest Thread and Greenpoint Seeds [ uncut ] threads will likely get very boring in exile.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> However, the GPS Contest Thread and Greenpoint Seeds [ uncut ] threads will likely get very boring in exile.


It would be cool if Greenpoint had it's own forum like some of the other guys do, i.e. Great Lakes Genetics/Z- Labs, Sensi Seeds, Mr Nice, etc.

Then we could have ourselves a real track and field day from this forum. 
I'm not implying that this forum is strict by any stretch of the truth, but asses have to be covered and I understand.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

elimination begins

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/page-4


----------



## Craigson (Feb 9, 2018)

BOdega bubblegum day 45


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> elimination begins
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/page-4


 Full elimination?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

My Cannaventure LVTK arrived today.
And a bonus...8 seeds instead of 5

Soaking 3 as I type this. I really hope I can get a nice sweet lemon poundcake keeper.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2018)

Grabbed purple badlands and raindance for about $50 each last night, hoping to scrape up that cackleberry with my nuggets if it gets low enough. Those two along with gunslinger and purple mountain majesty should(lol OK bud) have me set for awhile now. I'm really digging the leaves on these pioneer kush, one of each plant


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Full elimination?


Even looks like Brisco would have, in the middle ages.


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2018)

Gu had a forum,not sure if it's still around?


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 9, 2018)

how do I make my nuggets pop up for redemption during the auction?


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Cannaventure LVTK arrived today.
> And a bonus...8 seeds instead of 5
> 
> Soaking 3 as I type this. I really hope I can get a nice sweet lemon poundcake keeper.


Ordered Pure Raspberry few weeks ago, never thought to look how many seeds I got. Hope I got extras too, lol. I got a free pack of Triple Nova though, maybe those were my extras.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> how do I make my nuggets pop up for redemption during the auction?


Sign in, add seeds to cart, view/update cart, click on green bubble in lower left with your reward balance, checkout.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sign in, add seeds to cart, view/update cart, click on green bubble in lower left with your reward balance, checkout.


yeah, thats the way its worked for me forever till today. 
when the bubble is there it says "earn 5 dollars",
the email I got says I have big bucks in nuggets though.
Is there a static area in my profile where I can confirm earned nuggets at any time?=good idea


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Gu had a forum,not sure if it's still around?


I did read that one time but I don't remember the link and I think it was closed to further comment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Full elimination?


Fitty %



Adrosmokin said:


> Ordered Pure Raspberry few weeks ago, never thought to look how many seeds I got. Hope I got extras too, lol. I got a free pack of Triple Nova though, maybe those were my extras.


I got 8 PRK. Two of 3 are underway, one DOA. The Cookie Wreck had 5 beans in the pack.



Bakersfield said:


> Even looks like Brisco would have, in the middle ages.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 9, 2018)

Same both my cookiewrecks had 5 beans each but I did get them from another seedbank awhile ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Cannaventure LVTK arrived today.
> And a bonus...8 seeds instead of 5
> 
> Soaking 3 as I type this. I really hope I can get a nice sweet lemon poundcake keeper.


Has anyone seen a lemon poundcake pheno in Boom Town? The female was a LVTK cut from cannaventure, so I'm hoping it's similar. 
---
https://greenpointseeds.com/product/boom-town/


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> how do I make my nuggets pop up for redemption during the auction?


Sign out and sign back in again. For whatever reason that's how it works for me most of the time.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Fitty %
> 
> 
> 
> I got 8 PRK. Two of 3 are underway, one DOA. The Cookie Wreck had 5 beans in the pack.


Well not quite as macho as Brisco would have looked during Hercules time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Sign out and sign back in again. For whatever reason that's how it works for me most of the time.


I discovered that it was the sleep feature on my laptop that was causing my nuggets to stop showing up correctly.
I reported it to Tank @ greenpoint via email, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone seen a lemon poundcake pheno in Boom Town?


Not boomtown, but here's the only lemon pound cake pheno I've encountered.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice buds! How's the nose on her?


Thanks Baker, im gettin some (Sour)apple with floral undertones, pine and adhesive tape in fuel department, sour though is the best way to describe her, she' be coming down valentine' day.


----------



## tatonka (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone seen a lemon poundcake pheno in Boom Town? The female was a LVTK cut from cannaventure, so I'm hoping it's similar.
> ---
> https://greenpointseeds.com/product/boom-town/


@Heisengrow


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone seen a lemon poundcake pheno in Boom Town? The female was a LVTK cut from cannaventure, so I'm hoping it's similar.
> ---
> https://greenpointseeds.com/product/boom-town/


I haven't seen/read/found any but Boom Town looks promising.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't seen/read/found any but Boom Town looks promising.


I scored a pack of Boom Town at the reserve price of $27 a few auctions ago and can't wait to try it!
But I've got a couple of packs of Tomahawk that are calling my name.
And then there's Night Rider and Purple Outlaw.
Damn it, I'm never going to narrow it down. 

My next crop might consist of 15 different strains...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I scored a pack of Boom Town at the reserve price of $27 a few auctions ago and can't wait to try it!
> But I've got a couple of packs of Tomahawk that are calling my name.
> And then there's Night Rider and Purple Outlaw.
> Damn it, I'm never going to narrow it down.
> ...


I feel your pain lol 
I think raindance, the deputy, and hickok haze will be the first I pop. Or all of them lol
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

A little trim jail photo op.

Copper Chem my #3 keeper
I'm still pheno hunting.
I have 5 keepers from 1 pack to weed through.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> A little trim jail photo op.
> 
> Copper Chem my #3 keeper
> I'm still pheno hunting.
> ...


Nice! 
How many were males?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> How many were males?


I had a 13 pack and i think there were 4 males, but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> A little trim jail photo op.
> 
> Copper Chem my #3 keeper
> I'm still pheno hunting.
> ...


Holy frost! 
I'm convinced I need to germ at least the rest of my first pack and maybe even dig into the pack Gu gifted me to see if I can find something even better. 
I'll throw up some pics of mine so you can see the difference. Its not finished yet but close.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

So I forgot to mention that I regenerated a Garlix mother with zero herms waited till she had an inch of new growth took cuts and flipped her back. 
I stuck her in the coldest corner of my room against the exterior wall (it's hard to keep them warm when it's subzero every night).
The roots were near freezing before I noticed.
After harvest I found a couple of open male flowers.
I pulled about 15 beautiful feminized seeds from that plant and have not found any other seeds until now here on my #3 copper.
Just 1 but honestly I hope to find more.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy frost!
> I'm convinced I need to germ at least the rest of my first pack and maybe even dig into the pack Gu gifted me to see if I can find something even better.
> I'll throw up some pics of mine so you can see the difference. Its not finished yet but close.


Most of Greenpoints gear is extremely frosty. I think it can rival GG#4. They just have shorter capitated stalks.
How is the odor on your Copper Chem? These girls lack any hint of citrus or fuel.
More burnt rubber and bad breath.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I pulled about 15 beautiful feminized seeds from that plant and have not found any other seeds until now here on my #3 copper.
> Just 1 but honestly I hope to find more.


So do I.......if ya know what I'm sayin'....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Second run with Copper Chem. She had a rough start but she recovered quickly. Probably has another week or so to go.
Sorry for the crappy phone pics.








While taking pics of various plants in the garden, this one really stood out in the terp dept. It smells foul in a good way. Its difficult to nail down specific terps but so far it smells pungent and a bit like sour cream and onion potato chips sprinkled on something rotting or maybe really bad breath, lol.
I'm not detecting any pine or lemon but I suppose that could change with a good cure.
The other clones I have are coming along much better now that I'm back to tending things properly.
I still think theres more to be had in a pack or two of these. I'm gonna keep this one going until I have chance to grow out a few more seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Second run with Copper Chem. She had a rough start but she recovered quickly. Probably has another week or so to go.
> .


How many days post flip are you experiencing?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So do I.......if ya know what I'm sayin'....


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone seen a lemon poundcake pheno in Boom Town? The female was a LVTK cut from cannaventure, so I'm hoping it's similar.
> ---
> https://greenpointseeds.com/product/boom-town/


I hope so..i must have at least a dozen pks of greenpoint beans..but i want to grow and document one of his new strains.So boomtowns getting wet this weekend


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How many days post flip are you experiencing?


Not sure, I'll check the bloom date on the pot when I go back down to the garden. I did check the trichs when I had it off the table and they're about 80% cloudy. Not quite milky yet but close.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Second run with Copper Chem. She had a rough start but she recovered quickly. Probably has another week or so to go.
> Sorry for the crappy phone pics.
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! 
Did you have to drop nighttime temps to get that level of purp?
I've got one keeper Chem that purpled up a bit after a week in the lower 50's


----------



## typoerror (Feb 9, 2018)

Purple badlands # 2 got jarred up today. It tastes and smells like trix cereal. She's a keeper but I didn't keep her. # 3 is like her twin sister but she was born first, is better at sports, graduated valedictorian, got a full scholarship for swimming, made the Olympic team, won gold in every race, set world records, got on the cover of multiple magazines, got a bunch of endorsements, while 2 got silver.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands # 2 got jarred up today. It tastes and smells like trix cereal. She's a keeper but I didn't keep her. # 3 is like her twin sister but she was born first, is better at sports, graduated valedictorian, got a full scholarship for swimming, made the Olympic team, won gold in every race, set world records, got on the cover of multiple magazines, got a bunch of endorsements, while 2 got silver.
> View attachment 4087067 View attachment 4087068 View attachment 4087069 View attachment 4087070 View attachment 4087071


PB and the cherry diesel cross are my favorites for now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands # 2 got jarred up today. It tastes and smells like trix cereal. She's a keeper but I didn't keep her. # 3 is like her twin sister but she was born first, is better at sports, graduated valedictorian, got a full scholarship for swimming, made the Olympic team, won gold in every race, set world records, got on the cover of multiple magazines, got a bunch of endorsements, while 2 got silver.
> View attachment 4087067 View attachment 4087068 View attachment 4087069 View attachment 4087070 View attachment 4087071


Reminds me of a frosted purple and green breakfast cereal. Delicious!


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 9, 2018)

@Bakersfield How was the Garlix? It sounds rad. ItsI pretty high on the list of seeds to pop next.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> @Bakersfield How was the Garlix? It sounds rad. ItsI pretty high on the list of seeds to pop next.


It is really good. Of Greenpoint gear I've finished, it's 2nd best to Copper Chem, but I've got a lot more strains to grow. Some of the Copper and Garlix pheno's are almost identical in many ways.
Super gassy, super frost and similar great feel good and confusing highs. I can't do arithmetic on her, re-read the same paragraphs over and over again, but it's got great pain killing and muscle relaxing qualities.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 9, 2018)

Anyone grab the silver lining from Cult Classic??


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2018)

9 of 10 identified. Still time to get your ballot in. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/page-4#post-14065994


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2018)

Just curious how the reverse auction works. I woke up this morning for work at 6:30 and checked GPS and there were several strains priced low, I clicked on every strain on the first page and every time "can't add that amount to cart" But the timer was still going and I refreshed the page like 10 times. 

Can people put the strains in their cart so others can't buy it? Or is the site just slow to update? Kind of lame.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4085901 View attachment 4085902 View attachment 4085903
> Thanks they're mostly columnar and all from seed, so they're packed pretty tight.
> 
> Here's some Lucky 7 bud shots. - fucking spears!


I have 1 single L7 that turned FM, they look great bakersfield
have your taken any testers from them?


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just curious how the reverse auction works. I woke up this morning for work at 6:30 and checked GPS and there were several strains priced low, I clicked on every strain on the first page and every time "can't add that amount to cart" But the timer was still going and I refreshed the page like 10 times.
> 
> Can people put the strains in their cart so others can't buy it? Or is the site just slow to update? Kind of lame.


The times dont refresh as soon as it is officially bought and checked out. You can keep something in your cart, but until you pay for it its fair game.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2018)

Weird. I checked for like ten minutes and it just keep saying 1 in stock but then no go for the cart. I guess all packs were bought. I'll try again tonight.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I have 1 single L7 that turned FM, they look great bakersfield
> have your taken any testers from them?


No not yet. I haven't even given them a squeeze yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2018)

I see greenpoint now has a banner. So contest is back from the dead?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

Is anyone else having problems logging into the GPS web site? 
I don't get an error, but it doesn't log me in either. 
WTF?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is anyone else having problems logging into the GPS web site?
> I don't get an error, but it doesn't log me in either.
> WTF?


same here.. that might make it hard to buy anything


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2018)

I say signed in on my computer so I didn't have that issue.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> same here.. that might make it hard to buy anything


It's really behaving strangely. 
I got it into a state where I'm "semi-logged in". 
My nuggets balance is correct but I'm not technically logged in. 
Still no errors. 
I can't buy anything, which is probably a good thing...


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I see greenpoint now has a banner. So contest is back from the dead?


What banner?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> Ordered Pure Raspberry few weeks ago, never thought to look how many seeds I got. Hope I got extras too, lol. I got a free pack of Triple Nova though, maybe those were my extras.


I got 2 packs of Cannaventure and zero freebies. But I did get nuggets so I am good. Wod have been nice to the the LVTK but..... 

Got my pack of Nurse Ratchet today!!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands # 2 got jarred up today.


Gawd dayum!


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


>


Nice. I dont see banners on the site. I'll take it we'll be seeing a blue banner under the name in the next cpl days. If so I think its a wise choice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2018)

Just copped a pack of Bodega bubblegum. I think the raspberry kush and bubble gum are going to do the nasty when I gets my dirty hands on them.

Wonder what late night will bring.


----------



## Trainwreck3d (Feb 10, 2018)

Hey everyone, excuse me for my ignorance, but I haven't posted on here in a long time (or really "lurked" either). This is Rollitup in general, but I recently decided to get back into growing. I would still consider myself a novice, I have a few seasons under my belt but I don't grow what I consider to be "dank".

I grow Outdoors, but it is "clean" (balcony grow), and I am looking into getting a small 4x4 Greenhouse to work out of. In the past I have grown from seed: Mosca's C99 bx (loved, although could have been "skunkier"), TGA Agent Orange, Female Seeds C99/Pure AK/Blueberry Cheesecake, and some other stuff like Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold (I nute burned the bastard unfortunately ) and Dinafem Moby Dick. I usually try to stick with more famous Breeders/Seed Co. that I have heard of / smoked prior (TGA, DNA, Mr. Nice, etc.) .

Long story short I recently discovered Greenpoint and picked up some packs: Hickok Haze and Dreamcatcher. I love Blue Dream variants, so excited to try the Dreamcatcher and the Hickok Haze sounded interesting (never tried Ghost Train Haze or Hybrids). In general I love the cookie-cutter Sativa's and Hybrids: Jack Herrer, Diesel, Blue Dream, Trainwreck, etc. The Mosca and TGA I ran last were probably the best genetics I have grown yet.

In your guys opinion how would you rank Greenpoint? I am not familiar with a lot of the strains they work with (ex. Stardawg, although it looks like a nice Chem hybrid), or many of the cuts in general that are out today. TGA for example seed to be unstable and not the most potent, but has great bag appeal and flavor. I personally found the Agent Orange to be good but I am sure I would have preferred something like Jacks Cleaner/Ripper or Chernobyl more.

What would you consider the "flagship" strains, or the best Sativa dominant or Sativa Hybrid stuff to grow with Greenpoint?


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 10, 2018)

Trainwreck3d said:


> Hey everyone, excuse me for my ignorance, but I haven't posted on here in a long time (or really "lurked" either). This is Rollitup in general, but I recently decided to get back into growing. I would still consider myself a novice, I have a few seasons under my belt but I don't grow what I consider to be "dank".
> 
> I grow Outdoors, but it is "clean" (balcony grow), and I am looking into getting a small 4x4 Greenhouse to work out of. In the past I have grown from seed: Mosca's C99 bx (loved, although could have been "skunkier"), TGA Agent Orange, Female Seeds C99/Pure AK/Blueberry Cheesecake, and some other stuff like Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold (I nute burned the bastard unfortunately ) and Dinafem Moby Dick. I usually try to stick with more famous Breeders/Seed Co. that I have heard of / smoked prior (TGA, DNA, Mr. Nice, etc.) .
> 
> ...


I would think Copper Chem is the flagship strain and pretty sativa as it goes.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 10, 2018)

Trainwreck3d said:


> Hey everyone, excuse me for my ignorance, but I haven't posted on here in a long time (or really "lurked" either). This is Rollitup in general, but I recently decided to get back into growing. I would still consider myself a novice, I have a few seasons under my belt but I don't grow what I consider to be "dank".
> 
> I grow Outdoors, but it is "clean" (balcony grow), and I am looking into getting a small 4x4 Greenhouse to work out of. In the past I have grown from seed: Mosca's C99 bx (loved, although could have been "skunkier"), TGA Agent Orange, Female Seeds C99/Pure AK/Blueberry Cheesecake, and some other stuff like Barney's Farm Acapulco Gold (I nute burned the bastard unfortunately ) and Dinafem Moby Dick. I usually try to stick with more famous Breeders/Seed Co. that I have heard of / smoked prior (TGA, DNA, Mr. Nice, etc.) .
> 
> ...


Copper chem, black gold, bandit breath, tomahawk, purple outlaw, ghost town, and cackleberry!!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 10, 2018)

Trainwreck3d said:


> .
> . The Mosca and TGA I ran last were probably the best genetics I have grown yet.
> 
> In your guys opinion how would you rank Greenpoint?
> ...


Greenpoint ratings begin on page 1 of this thread , thats what this thread is all about. did you read the thread?

TGA with stability/potency issues? I never saw that, but good even with those issues still the best you ever grew.

Greenpoint seeds states Copper Chem as it flagship strain, even calls it out by "Flagship" on their website, check it out.

Stardawg is the beginning of Chemdog hybrids, like Midas in @ Gu~ hands


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 10, 2018)

GP website down !


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> GP website down !


Yea been down for some hours now! Thought I would grab a light night/early morning deal!! That was a no go!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Yea been down for some hours now! Thought I would grab a light night/early morning deal!! That was a no go!!


The site is back up but there are no bargains to be found. 
Maybe next time...


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The site is back up but there are no bargains to be found.
> Maybe next time...


Are you sure? Works for me with “bargains” too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Are you sure? Works for me with “bargains” too.


Someone got Eagle Scout for $27 which was a decent deal, but overall, prices aren't impressive compared to what I've paid in the past.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 10, 2018)

its all rigged


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got 8 PRK. Two of 3 are underway, one DOA. The Cookie Wreck had 5 beans in the pack.


Just checked, 5 beans in each pack. Was thinking about popping some PRK soon also, maybe with some GPS stuff. Good luck to you.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I got 2 packs of Cannaventure and zero freebies. But I did get nuggets so I am good. Wod have been nice to the the LVTK but.....
> 
> Got my pack of Nurse Ratchet today!!


That sucks. I'm just glad I was lucky enough to get a free pack. I already have 13 GPS strains that haven't been popped, and I think I finally have some room to run some.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I got 2 packs of Cannaventure and zero freebies. But I did get nuggets so I am good. Wod have been nice to the the LVTK but.....
> 
> Got my pack of Nurse Ratchet today!!


Are there any reviews for cult classics strains? 
I've got a couple on the way and have absolutely no idea what to expect. (Mother's Little Helper + Jupiter and Beyond)


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 10, 2018)

This new reverse auction system sucks. Slow and dull. Go back to how it was. Fast and fun.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any reviews for cult classics strains?
> I've got a couple on the way and have absolutely no idea what to expect. (Mother's Little Helper + Jupiter and Beyond)


I got 3 echoes (old man purps x kurple fantasy) that are 3 weeks into flower. They grow straight up like skyscrapers. Ill get a pic up soon. I also will be planting Mother little helper, Agathlan, and Alt white pretty soon.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any reviews for cult classics strains?
> I've got a couple on the way and have absolutely no idea what to expect. (Mother's Little Helper + Jupiter and Beyond)


I have searched for review and journals. They are far and few between. It seems most of the older CCS gear, typically the stuff Gu carries, isn't widely discussed online. At least not thst I could find. TBH I didn' know anything about CCS when I bought Nurse Ratchet. I enjoyed the smoke from Animal Cookies and Heisengrow mentioned it sometime ealier. I couldn't pass it up for the price.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

Adrosmokin said:


> That sucks. I'm just glad I was lucky enough to get a free pack. I already have 13 GPS strains that haven't been popped, and I think I finally have some room to run some.


I am not worried about it. With the nuggets I will pick up a pack of the LVTK!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> its all rigged


I guess they don't have much to do these days, but how did they corrupt @Gu~ ?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 10, 2018)

Can someone that has purchased with a card tell me what it says on your statement please?


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 10, 2018)

cookies n chem and tomahawk took a bath last night. here we go i suppose.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are there any reviews for cult classics strains?
> I've got a couple on the way and have absolutely no idea what to expect.
> 
> There is a cult classics seeds thread. Not much info in there though as of yet. I also picked those 2 strains up along with a few others.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I have searched for review and journals. They are far and few between. It seems most of the older CCS gear, typically the stuff Gu carries, isn't widely discussed online. At least not thst I could find. TBH I didn' know anything about CCS when I bought Nurse Ratchet. I enjoyed the smoke from Animal Cookies and Heisengrow mentioned it sometime ealier. I couldn't pass it up for the price.


Having purchased two packs of Mothers Little helper I also have found very little info online about CC. I will be running MLH early on in my way through the strains I have purchased. I will make sure to share.
Cheers


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

Search cult classic Tony Clifton. That's the strain that made him.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess they don't have much to do these days, but how did they corrupt @Gu~ ?



it would seem GPS site has issues every time the auction prices get below 27.77


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> it would seem GPS site has issues every time the auction prices get below 27.77


If you're talking about Golden Nugget, someone already bought it.
I posted how you can tell if it's still available in a previous post.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I have searched for review and journals. They are far and few between. It seems most of the older CCS gear, typically the stuff Gu carries, isn't widely discussed online. At least not thst I could find. TBH I didn' know anything about CCS when I bought Nurse Ratchet. I enjoyed the smoke from Animal Cookies and Heisengrow mentioned it sometime ealier. I couldn't pass it up for the price.


Yeah, it's weird. 
Sometimes higher CBD strains sell fast, and other times they just sit there. I scooped up Mothers LIttle Helper one morning for $22 -- and it might have gone lower if I had waited!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> it would seem GPS site has issues every time the auction prices get below 27.77


I got an auction for 17 and some change. I think most are sold out before they get below 27.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it's weird.
> Sometimes higher CBD strains sell fast, and other times they just sit there. I scooped up Mothers LIttle Helper one morning for $22 -- and it might have gone lower if I had waited!



Nope if it goes less than $27 I usually buy them so less than $22 and you may have had a sniper. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I got an auction for 17 and some change. I think most are sold out before they get below 27.


I got Pig Whistle for $19, which is my best auction score to date. 

Which reminds me that I've gotta drop some cash in the mail today.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Jelly Pies 1,2,3,4 are starting to get some smells without a stem rub. Anyone know how the stretch is on them. Trying to decide when to flower them.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Can someone that has purchased with a card tell me what it says on your statement please?


Mine said some Chinese name company


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got Pig Whistle for $19, which is my best auction score to date.
> 
> Which reminds me that I've gotta drop some cash in the mail today.


I'e got 3 packs for shipping only. So for 15 bucks and change I've gotten 3 packs of seeds. Even at retail it's a good investment tho ya know. One seed will more than quadruple your investment. But it' also nice to catch deals


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> One seed will more than quadruple your investment.


Depends on the seed. 
I don't have any use for males, and there are always one or two females that aren't worth the effort.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Depends on the seed.
> I don't have any use for males, and there are always one or two females that aren't worth the effort.


True. But you know what I meant.


----------



## rocker335 (Feb 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly Pies 1,2,3,4 are starting to get some smells without a stem rub. Anyone know how the stretch is on them. Trying to decide when to flower them.


Did you take cuts? GanjaShaman on IG has a sour grapes pheno from like 3 keeper plants. The way he describes it makes my mouth water.


----------



## predd (Feb 10, 2018)

I kinda give up on these auctions, every time I try to purchase something that say's it's there...ITS GONE....I give up after a few days of this. Good job I loaded up on black friday!


----------



## macsnax (Feb 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine said some Chinese name company


Thanks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 10, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem and tomahawk took a bath last night. here we go i suppose.


I'm running those two as well. CnC was germed about a wk or so ago but Tomahawk just went into dirt this morning.
I've gotten 100% germ on everything I've run from GPS.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

Here's my super mutant OBS. It's like a month old. Still in a solo. It NVR grew. And I shoved it to the back of my cab and kinda forgot about it. And then one time I checked it had grown up over the other plants so I seen it sticking up. And has seen then takin off growing. But not normal growth has five secondary shoots on one node. And the top is each individual blades and not one or two leaves with the blades. Each one is coming out the very top.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Did you take cuts? GanjaShaman on IG has a sour grapes pheno from like 3 keeper plants. The way he describes it makes my mouth water.


No they are to small to take cuts without topping and using the tops as clones. And I really don' have the room for anymore cuts. I habe like 12 or 13 different strains going as it is. Plus being a red state doesn't help.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

A gromie I gave my cut of lemon fizz x star dawg is harvesting today.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

Dang that cross looks awesome. Wish Gu still had it going.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 10, 2018)

typoerror said:


> A gromie I gave my cut of lemon fizz x star dawg is harvesting today.
> View attachment 4087652


Beautiful. How many days are you running your lemon fizz before you take her down.


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm currently pheno hunting through some Pioneer kush and Ace highs.
Hempy style. Vegging under fluros and flowered under 630 watts cmh de from growers choice.
I'll post pics when they are flowering.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

predd said:


> I kinda give up on these auctions, every time I try to purchase something that say's it's there...ITS GONE....I give up after a few days of this. Good job I loaded up on black friday!


I felt that way yesterday because I was after the bbgum and it kept selling at about $62-$67 bucks but when i seen it for $48 I was able to snag it.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

I find the auctions slower and people are now grabbing at higher price points.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I felt that way yesterday because I was after the bbgum and it kept selling at about $62-$67 bucks but when i seen it for $48 I was able to snag it.


Ive seen it sell for $27.77. I was able to get mine for $32.77 a month ago, but it seems those days could be over if these slower auctions continue.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Beautiful. How many days are you running your lemon fizz before you take her down.


I take it at 60 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Ive seen it sell for $27.77. I was able to get mine for $32.77 a month ago, but it seems those days could be over if these slower auctions continue.


Yeah 2 hours to drop $10 bucks isn't much action. 

I was going to buy it groundhog day wkend at 40% which was like 64 or 67, so 48 was a deal.


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 10, 2018)

There were several people in here that said they'd prefer slower price drops with no reserve. So this is what it looks like. You definitely can't say Gu~ doesn't do a great job listening to his customers requests


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> There were several people in here that said they'd prefer slower price drops with no reserve. So this is what it looks like. You definitely can't say Gu~ doesn't do a great job listening to his customers requests


You are correct sir.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 10, 2018)

A few,,, so the minority wins ?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> There were several people in here that said they'd prefer slower price drops with no reserve. So this is what it looks like. You definitely can't say Gu~ doesn't do a great job listening to his customers requests


Yup but I find it too slow. I can't seem to catch the packs I am looking for, but that's on me though. I wanted it to remain the way it was but most wanted the reserve price removed. Gu does listen to his customer, gotta respect that.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 10, 2018)

I was having fun stocking the fridge untill this happened.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 10, 2018)

I agree it has been slow.
I just changed it to 30 min drops.
So that would make the speed of price reductions currently 2x.
I will find the balance that rewards both parties soon enough. Thanks for helping!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I agree it has been slow.
> I just changed it to 30 min drops.
> So that would make the speed of price reductions currently 2x.
> I will find the balance that rewards both parties soon enough. Thanks for helping!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

Cookies n chem # 7 my wife says smells like citrus shortbread cookies


We getting saucy and diamond mining


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

typoerror said:


> View attachment 4087795


I like that gif

I named a cross after old Miyagi


----------



## the gnome (Feb 10, 2018)

exactly how do you redeem the gold nuggets in the cart?
I get the 'how many do you want to redeem" if the purchase is 47.77
I enter 47.77 when I click redeem nothing changes with the price?
do i leave out the decimal point?


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> exactly how do you redeem the gold nuggets in the cart?
> I get the 'how many do you want to redeem" if the purchase is 47.77
> I enter 47.77 when I click redeem nothing changes with the price?
> do i leave out the decimal point?


Yes leave out decimal!!


----------



## typoerror (Feb 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like that gif
> 
> I named a cross after old Miyagi


I have a barn cat named mr meowgi. Hah

A glamour shot of cookies n chem # 7


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

Actually this is the keeper cut of my Miyagi cross (sin city buddhas dream x critical sensi star) , I call berry wine, she smell hazey berryish and smokes the same way. And while it's not a GPS strain I do plan on crossing her with a Bodega bbgum male in the future.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

Got a pack of LVTK for $9. Hoping to get one Raindance, Night Rider or Boom Town.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2018)

Snatched a second pack of the Tennesee Kush Fems. $25 shipped after nuggets.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Got a pack of LVTK for $9. Hoping to get one Raindance, Night Rider or Boom Town.


Nice, I'm eyeing the boomtown


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice, I'm eyeing the boomtown


My preference is also Boomtown, with Raindance being a very close second.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Snatched a second pack of the Tennesee Kush Fems. $25 shipped after nuggets.


This afternoon I considered grabbing this also but i couldn't decide between that or Tennesse Kush #2. Someone sniped it lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> My preference is also Boomtown, with Raindance being a very close second.


I would love to snag a pack of LVTK for $9! Great deal. Lemon candy would be jamming.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> This afternoon I considered grabbing this also but i couldn't decide between that or Tennesse Kush #2. Someone sniped it lol.


I was kinda suprised to see them still in stock @ $37. I had nuggets and already have a pack on the way so I said fug it.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 10, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Yes leave out decimal!!


lol.. im in debt to youse Mr D
I tried for 10 minutes to bag eagle scout and cookie wreck Knowing is would get sniped from under me
as soon as i figured it out and eagle scout did go down another $5 during that time 
I knocked my brains out with that super after xmas countdown no reserve sale
trying to pick these 2 up for under $30

thanx again mi amigo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 10, 2018)

A few shots of the tent tonight. It’s a little rowdy, but they all seem to be getting along.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 10, 2018)

Help! A monster Copper Chem is taking over the garden! lol I have 13 Copper chem and Raindance going and two are huge with one being the biggest I believe i've ever seen. Huge leaves and tremendous stalk for a week old


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 11, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Is anyone currently growing out doc holiday?


Not currently growing but grew. 
Out of my run of doc, bandit, Jelly and chinook, chinook and doc are my favorite.


----------



## ray098 (Feb 11, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Not currently growing but grew.
> Out of my run of doc, bandit, Jelly and chinook, chinook and doc are my favorite.


What made you pick doc and chinook as your favorite


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 11, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Not currently growing but grew.
> Out of my run of doc, bandit, Jelly and chinook, chinook and doc are my favorite.


I’m interested to see how my Jelly Pie compare to my docs. The Doc holiday was great, colorful, tasty, dense, and super potent.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 11, 2018)

I got dreamcatcher and full moon fever on the way


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m interested to see how my Jelly Pie compare to my docs. The Doc holiday was great, colorful, tasty, dense, and super potent.


How far along are your jellys? I have 4 in veg bout 3 weeks old roughly... wondering bout stretch.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 11, 2018)

They are between 3-4 weeks in flower. The stretch varied between 1.5 and 2 times. I had to tie one down to keep the canopy more even. The Sundance Kid stretches more, all but one stretched 2 times.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's how to see the catalog page for a strain that's no longer available.

Go to the "Quick Links" section at the bottom left of any page on the gps site.

Click on "Sitemap"

That will take you to this page: https://greenpointseeds.com/sitemap/

On the right there is a big list of "Products" 

I think it has every strain that's been available since after the Black Friday sale. Unfortunately there are some older strains and a few that sold out during that sale that aren't listed there. But it has the page for Cult Classic and Dungeon's Vault strains that aren't for sale anymore, and strains like Purple Outlaw and Butch Cassidy that are gone for good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Here's how to see the catalog page for a strain that's no longer available.
> 
> Go to the "Quick Links" section at the bottom left of any page on the gps site.
> 
> ...


I've got a pack of Butch Cassidy. Wonder why it was discontinued. 
Cookie Wreck X Stardawg sounds like a good combo.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 11, 2018)

I usually don't grow strains that are named after men. I also don't grow a lot of strains with the word "purple" in the name, because I feel like if I got a great pheno that didn't happen to be purple then the cognitive dissonance would just really harsh my buzz, man.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a pack of Butch Cassidy. Wonder why it was discontinued.
> Cookie Wreck X Stardawg sounds like a good combo.


Hopefully just to make room for some new fire. Looks like a awesome strain.
I picked up some Maverick and Jelly Pie, I think those two could make a great cross one day,


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2018)

Snagged a pack of Boom Town today. I think I have everything I want except for that Bubblegum.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 11, 2018)

Small clone terp test
Chopped day 67

Golden nugget #2


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a pack of Butch Cassidy. Wonder why it was discontinued.
> Cookie Wreck X Stardawg sounds like a good combo.


I think, could be wrong, but Gu mentioned on here that it wasn't popular enough to keep around. I agree that it sounds like a good cross.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2018)

4/4 sprouted Black Gold f2 have hit the solo dirt! Also have a couple California Cannon early in flower, no smell. Also have 3 Copper Chem at 40 days that are just pretty extreme! They stink like sour citrus and piss and fuel. Tanglefoot sticky! Nice dark green leaves of narrow persuasion. I bent, squished and tied every branch I could early and the stems and branches are now extremely strong and gnarly.


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2018)

I wonder if @Gu~ would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4088128 I wonder if @gu would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.


What is wrong with them? Hermie proned? I'm not as savvy as I used to be on breeders and cultivars.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4088128 I wonder if @gu would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.


A few of those I would love to run, even with the risk, but I can totall understand your hesitation.


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

The few monster cookies X's I ran did fine...
92 og x monster 
Chem sis X monster


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 11, 2018)

All of this Greenpoint harvest is now complete and in jars for cure and storage. 1 Cookies N Chem and 3 each of The Deputy. The Cookies n Chem was the largest yielder, followed by the Banner leaning pheno of the Deputy. The 2 Stardawg leaning phenos of the Deputy, stretched more and grew taller but yielded less. In their defense, they were in the back and received less light than the 2 up front. All were vigorous plants and easy to grow with minimal effort on my part. I would be hard pressed to give a meaningful smoke report or individual terp profiles at this particular moment, as I have been locked in a room with them all, smoking bowl after bowl of each, while trimming (on little sleep). Happy to emerge today with a clean slate. In other news, currently in the tent, I have 4 of GPS Jelly Pie and 5 DVG Brandywine all doing great, and going into their third week of veg. Here are some finished pictures of The Deputy (#4,Banner pheno).


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 11, 2018)

coppershot said:


> A few of those I would love to run, even with the risk, but I can totall understand your hesitation.


The risk is low, I never had a problem with any of the MC crosses I ran, and I ran several.


----------



## ray098 (Feb 11, 2018)

I put 4 pioneer kush in water and they all cracked in less than 24 hrs


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 11, 2018)

Hermaphrodites













https://www.rollitup.org/t/hermie-prone-plants-no-problem.835539/


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2018)

any of you fellas growing with CMH lights?


----------



## ray098 (Feb 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Hermaphrodites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i knew about this about 5 weeks ago


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 11, 2018)

ray098 said:


> I wish i knew about this about 5 weeks ago


been around since seedless watermelon alien technology(70's?80's?)


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> any of you fellas growing with CMH lights?


Yup,what's up...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4088128 I wonder if @Gu~ would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.




Is this the same Usefull on the mag ?


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Is this the same Usefull on the mag ?


Yep it's me.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,what's up...


Can you turn down the wattage on them? Say you have a 630 could I adjust it to 300?


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Can you turn down the wattage on them? Say you have a 630 could I adjust it to 300?


Na,not with the 630lec 

But the 315,can be turned downed to 200+


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4088128 I wonder if @Gu~ would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.


Might be able to help. Sent you a PM


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 11, 2018)

Four Hibernates to hit the soak

Really excited to grow this strain out

Not very much info out there on this one


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2018)

The 5 shirleys have been confirmed. Check your ballot to see if you're the winner !

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/page-5#post-14067709


----------



## morgwar (Feb 11, 2018)

Another pack of copper at a hundred bucks with rewards. Seamless purchase.
I can't get enough of this plant. Smoke it daily and everybody wants some.
I've run f2s and got similar plants so I'm gonna run another pack just to see if I'm mistaken or if there's a pheno I'm missing out on.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 11, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Another pack of copper at a hundred bucks with rewards. Seamless purchase.
> I can't get enough of this plant. Smoke it daily and everybody wants some.
> I've run f2s and got similar plants so I'm gonna run another pack just to see if I'm mistaken or if there's a pheno I'm missing out on.


Can't wait for mine to finish. I have two huge seedlings, mofo's probably male tho.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 11, 2018)

8/11 Sitting Bull.
Not familiar with glass slipper nor Stardawg potential.should be interesting.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 11, 2018)

11/11 cookies n chem with nice tails in the paper towels after ~36 hrs. 7/11 so far on the tomahawk side.

they'll all go into coco tomorrow


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> They are between 3-4 weeks in flower. The stretch varied between 1.5 and 2 times. I had to tie one down to keep the canopy more even. The Sundance Kid stretches more, all but one stretched 2 times.


Thanks for the info man. Mine are still little. I think ima veg em for another 2-3 weeks.

Back 3 and front right is jelly pie. The other 2 are Buu's Breath.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2018)

Useful said:


> View attachment 4088128 I wonder if @Gu~ would be willing to trade some new gear for these Monster Cookie crosses I got when he first started??? I'm terrified to pop em.


I would lol


----------



## the gnome (Feb 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I would lol


lol 1st thing i thought too


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 11, 2018)

the gnome said:


> lol 1st thing i thought too


I only got like 14 packs. But it's all the new stuff


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Na,not with the 630lec
> 
> But the 315,can be turned downed to 200+


I do better getting 2 315 then. What brand you running fam


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> When i win, i want these chicks at the party. View attachment 4085517


What are you going to do with the other $990?


----------



## genuity (Feb 11, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I do better getting 2 315 then. What brand you running fam


Sun systems


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 11, 2018)

Scooped up a pk of raindance for 38$ out da door earlier-been eyeballin it for awhile- fookin stoked


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 11, 2018)

genuity said:


> Na,not with the 630lec
> 
> But the 315,can be turned downed to 200+


I have a 630 lec Sun systems. Mine has separate switches for both bulbs so you can run single or both. I use one bulb at 315W all the time for veg, early flower, ambient temps are to high, etc....

Here is a picture of it in action 13 days in flower. I have Tomahawk, Cookies n Chem, and Bandits Breath in the mix


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 11, 2018)

Finally got the pack on Snake Oil that I've been wanting for less than $25 out the door. Really need to stop buying beans.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 11, 2018)

Someone snatched me garlix .


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Someone snatched me garlix .


Thought that was going to happen to me. Had to put my cc info in a couple times. Sometimes I hate having big fingers.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 11, 2018)

Haha, thats my exact reason. Fat calised thumbs. That what i get for being a farmer (goat). I realy dont need them but hey why not jump on a deal. With my nuggets it would have been free . @Gu~ needs an ole timers day sale, or a farmers discount. 

Respect your elders guys/gals and support your local farmers


----------



## typoerror (Feb 11, 2018)

What kind of goats?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 11, 2018)

typoerror said:


> What kind of goats?



Dairy/show goats . Nubian, Lamancha, and a few alpine.


----------



## Rastas420 (Feb 11, 2018)

I had massive dramas with the payofix system giving me dramas with my credit card and think I may have missed my chance of a pack of Pioneer Kush  devastated! 

These gone for good now?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Looks like I should be receiving my first order from GPS today. The second one has also cleared customs, so should be getting that one in the next couple days as well .
Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 12, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Small clone terp test
> Chopped day 67
> View attachment 4088116
> Golden nugget #2


Could you give us a report on the Golden Nugget please? I haven't heard much about it, but it sounds lovely


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2018)

Rastas420 said:


> I had massive dramas with the payofix system giving me dramas with my credit card and think I may have missed my chance of a pack of Pioneer Kush  devastated!
> 
> These gone for good now?


It looks like the inventory hasn't been updated after the weekend reverse auction. If you email GPS they might be able to clarify things for ya.

Edit - looks like the inventory on the website has been updated.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 12, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> Hermaphrodites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that just ethephon?

I think that is also the main active ingredient in monterey's florel (3.9% ethephon)

Is it safe to spray after "fruit set" (flowers form)?



EDIT: found something on optic foliar

http://www.oregon.gov/ODA/programs/Pesticides/Documents/CannabisPesticideAdvisories/Tulsi.pdf


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Is that just ethephon?
> 
> I think that is also the main active ingredient in monterey's florel (3.9% ethephon)
> 
> ...


no clue, I used it when I saw balls on a female and the balls dried up. I applied it with a small paint brush
to fan leaves. I smoked those giant buds when they finished. I dont use fan leaves.
I cloned that plant from a clone from a clone hundreds of times with no balls.
suggest treating a confused plant and cloning it after corrected. discard treated plant and carry on.
Know they dont do this to our fruits and veggies, which are treated/ grown out and sometimes dipped, and sold daily. 
Toxic hormones are the basis of cloning gels, be safe.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 12, 2018)

Trying something new. Love testing stuff on you guys and gals here at RIU
_*https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/*_


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Trying something new. Love testing stuff on you guys and gals here at RIU
> _*https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/*_


Brilliant idea. The MNS forums were great years ago
Cheers


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Trying something new. Love testing stuff on you guys and gals here at RIU
> _*https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/*_


If your technology team has chops I’d suggest hosting your own Discourse server and integrating it with your website. Then you could link to tester journals from product pages dynamically based on tags (among other benefits).


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 12, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> If your technology team has chops I’d suggest hosting your own Discourse server and integrating it with your website. Then you could link to tester journals from product pages dynamically based on tags (among other benefits).


@greenpointseeds sounds like a good idea to me! Thanks!


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 12, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Could you give us a report on the Golden Nugget please? I haven't heard much about it, but it sounds lovely


Be sure to follow up on smoke. As of now it' smells of green apple candy, lemon pine n sweet cherry fuel, week five it had a poop smell coming from it but now is beyond sweet with a slight hint of fuel.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Christmas in February!!!
Ordered on Feb 2nd arrived today via normal shipping.
Super stoked and enjoying a big fat c99 joint in the GPS papers lol
Cheers


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 12, 2018)

Face on fire in greenpoint papers
Cheers!


----------



## Johnboyfarmboy (Feb 12, 2018)

Idk if this is ok or not but I have 4 sunset strip left that I would trade for some cookies and chem if anyone is interested?


----------



## 907guy (Feb 12, 2018)

These damn crack nuggets keep me coming back, please for the love of my wallet stop handing out gold nuggests. I swear it’s the best marketing strategy on the net. Oh look I have a some money at GPS just sitting there what else can I order?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2018)

Ahhh.....timing. As the veg/sex tent is emptied of the contest plants, it'll get filled with 5 cookies and chem, 4 jelly pie, and 3 DVG mix. There's also a Pure Raspberry Kush shown, but it was late popping roots through the cup. She's headed to join a sister for an extended veg in a separate area.

Also, for those who would like a look at The Brisco County Guide to Hydro Transplanting, I left it as a parting post in the soon to be abandoned contest thread. [ not for the squeamish ]

https://www.rollitup.org/t/gps-contest-thread.958448/page-6


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2018)

I see that you have a slight preference to McDonald's over the King or Wendy's.....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

@Gu every time I check in on your forum I see added categories and it looks great  
Are you trying to take me away from RIU? lol
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I see that you have a slight preference to McDonald's over the King or Wendy's.....


There's not a lot of options when going into town for supplies and viddles around these parts. You've probably seen pics of the seedling and clone domes - aka McParfait containers.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's not a lot of options when going into town for supplies and viddles around these parts. You've probably seen pics of the seedling and clone domes - aka McParfait containers.


* resilience in the face of adversity is the most underrated trait of a "good grower".
Cheers


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm doing the NSB happy dance. Jelly Pie and Cookies and Chem are waiting in my mailbox.


----------



## SensiPuff (Feb 12, 2018)

Amos are you growing some McKush? Hahaha


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Four Hibernates to hit the soak
> 
> Really excited to grow this strain out
> 
> ...


I've heard it's nice n strong. Couchlocky


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's not a lot of options when going into town for supplies and viddles around these parts. You've probably seen pics of the seedling and clone domes - aka McParfait containers.


I actually do the same thing with Wendy's cups. I have seen your clone domes and they are simular to the one I used to use, being a Dairy Queen cake tray, black bottom and clear plastic dome! I could fit 8 cuttings in a 10" cake.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Amos are you growing some McKush? Hahaha


Maybe.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2018)

https://www.inquisitr.com/2548114/mcdonalds-staff-fired-for-selling-marijuana/


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 12, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> any of you fellas growing with CMH lights?


I do.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 12, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> any of you fellas growing with CMH lights?


same here,i'm using the phillips 860w, I use to run them veg/bloom but now have the gavs for bloom
but still use the 860's for veg. CMH's are the best out there for veg imo.
I was reading where the halides can be a bit finicky with the Kelvin ratings when you start adjusting power, or even if you have a multi-position burn angle bulb and put them in a horiz. postion, they perform best in the vert.burn position.
when it comes to the higher wattage CMHs your not suppose to run them with a lower power
supply to try to dim the bulb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm glad the discontinued strains got marked back down from full retail.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 12, 2018)

final numbers were 11/11 cookies n chem and 8/11 tomahawk. the c&c beans are the biggest i've ever seen. the 3 tomahawk that didn't pop were the 3 smallest seeds. no worries though, since we'll only be flowering out the nicest 16 plants.

disregard the temp and humidity in the picture with the propagator, that was taken right after i took it out and turned it on. i turned on the seedling mat and temp was ~76 and rh ~70% when i left the room.

probably go from these shot glasses to 16 oz solos and then 1 gallon smart pots.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.inquisitr.com/2548114/mcdonalds-staff-fired-for-selling-marijuana/


“We’ll be stocking over 20 different strains, which is I’m sure very exciting for the public. It will also come in different forms, i.e. joints as well as cooked into certain meals. There’ll of course be conditions attached so as the service is not abused by our customers. For example, the classic marijuana brownies will only be available as part of what we are calling a ‘Super-happy Meal.’ Also, blunts will only be sold to those who take advantage of our new-look loyalty cards, available now at a store near you.”

Interesting... and from 2015.... I wonder if this ever happened.


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 12, 2018)

Cookies N Chem 4 or 5 weeks in


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2018)

Anyway we can get a little bigger file size upload limit. My 1080p pictures just taken regular is more than 5mb on the site. @Gu~


----------



## macsnax (Feb 12, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Cookies N Chem 4 or 5 weeks in
> View attachment 4088766


Nice, I'm looking forward to the pack I bought this weekend.


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Nice, I'm looking forward to the pack I bought this weekend.


Soak um, CnC is damn fine herb


----------



## macsnax (Feb 12, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Soak um, CnC is damn fine herb


Yeah, I'm kinda stoked about popping some. How many pheno's did you get?


----------



## Trewalker (Feb 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah, I'm kinda stoked about popping some. How many pheno's did you get?


3 females so far and 3 totally different pheno's


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 12, 2018)

All on the right and the one in the rear of the middle row, are Jelly Pie. The remaining 5 are DVG's Brandywine. Excited to see what I get with this run.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2018)

Jelly Pie from today.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2018)

Sundance Kid from today.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm having a hard time picking what else to pop.

This is what I have right now

1x Hibernate
1x Texas butter
2x Cackleberry
3x CnC
2x Chinook Haze
1x Blizzard Bush
2x jelly pie
2x obs

Plus I have a ton of fire to pop from other breeders. I jus need a warehouse to pop every thing I want. Lol.

So who wants to throw in on renting a giant warehouse. As luniz would say. I got five on it.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie from today.View attachment 4088859 View attachment 4088862


Lookn good man.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie from today.View attachment 4088859 View attachment 4088862


Sorry in advance, for the ever obvious question, lol, but.. how does she smell? Any grape kool aid notes?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm having a hard time picking what else to pop.
> 
> This is what I have right now
> 
> ...


Tough to choose, these are all fire strains. I have all of those strains and i went with hibernate and cnc first. Obs and blizzard bush are next. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 12, 2018)

Cookies n chem # 7. She's a keeper. 


Purple badlands


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 12, 2018)

The one in the second picture has a pronounced grapieness.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There's not a lot of options when going into town for supplies and viddles around these parts. You've probably seen pics of the seedling and clone domes - aka McParfait containers.


It must be difficult living in an area without a Hardee's/Carl's Jr.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 12, 2018)

I picked up a pack of Cookies N Chem and Full Moon Fever, from the post office, yesterday.

Anyone grow out Full Moon Fever? 
I can't find any cool pics of them on Instagram, just a bunch of Tom Petty pictures.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 13, 2018)

I picked up full moon fever as well. On that fact that i haven't seen it around. same with dreamcatcher and blizzard bush. Which I also picked up for the same reason


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 13, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Heisengrow... I never needed or even gave a shit about your "respect" or losing "respect" from you. Ever since I seen you jumping every body that owned a tent and using fox farms ocean Forrest and posting memes making fun of grow kits... You are ridiculous dude... And all of this coming from the guy who started out growing autos.


Im sorry man, I've had enough. Don't bother, you earned the only ignore I own. You really have some great experience to share but ruin it being a hypocrite every other post. 
When you do what I am rite now your no better than the issue itself. Thanks 
Let's keep this a real thread, 
This IS MY please STFU plead.
If instead of cock grabbing we worked together cooperatively everyone would have better vibes all around.
We are one wether you accept or not. So looking like a bunch of morons gets us no where. Just think a bit please.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 13, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im sorry man, I've had enough. Don't bother, you earned the only ignore I own. You really have some great experience to share but ruin it being a hypocrite every other post.
> When you do what I am rite now your no better than the issue itself. Thanks
> Let's keep this a real thread,
> This IS MY please STFU plead.
> ...


Dude he said that last Wednesday!! Why would you open that can back up?? Geesh everyone has a right to express they're self as you just did! We're all grown ups let's agree to disagree but try and keep the thread clean. I'm just in search of good info and a few laughs!! You did have some valid points I agree with!!  To You'll!!


----------



## 907guy (Feb 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm having a hard time picking what else to pop.
> 
> This is what I have right now
> 
> ...


Looking forward to a report on those ones, how much longer do you think they have?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm running Chinook Haze right now and pulled a couple of boyz out of the hood this morning.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2018)

Knocked off a couple preflower nut lookin' things off each California Cannon a couple weeks into flower. They flicked right off with a toothpick and it seems true girl flowers hang on tight. They were not developing. Eyes peeled but everything else seems normal. They already smell bad which is good. 

Three Copper Chems at six weeks and smell citrus and fuely. All are trich covered and one is just white. Looks like the hype on CC may be true! I also have 5 (K)Night Rider seedlings that have just been up potted and topped in veg. Will go to flower tent in 2 or 3 weeks. Strong and vigorous as always! Also very like each other.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> It must be difficult living in an area without a Hardee's/Carl's Jr.


The only thing I liked about Carl's Jr were the commercials.


The one I'd really like to see nearby:










ahlkemist said:


> We are one wether you accept or not. .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 13, 2018)

lol. @Amos Otis I've eaten waffle house on thanksgiving. Love that place.

Excited to be joining this thread, sometime soon. . .I was gifted a few of these, yesterday, to pop my gp cherry.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2018)

907guy said:


> Looking forward to a report on those ones, how much longer do you think they have?


Those what I have packs wise I wanna pop next. I'm only running jelly pie and obs at the moment


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The only thing I liked about Carl's Jr were the commercials.
> View attachment 4089127
> 
> The one I'd really like to see nearby:
> ...


I spent some time in Indy. The variety of fast food and all-you-can-eat buffets in the heartland is staggering and hard on my chiseled figure. 
My favorite is Bob Evans and Steak-N-Shake.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Feb 13, 2018)

The new forum on the GPS site is pretty sick. Started a journal there. Check it out. https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/cannabis-grow-journals/stoned-drifter-bodega-bubblegum-cnc-hibernate-n-more-grow-journal/


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 13, 2018)

Any one growing garlix or no any pages it would be on snagged a pack 2 days ago in auction.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 13, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Any one growing garlix or no any pages it would be on snagged a pack 2 days ago in auction.


I have a few packs and very interested in running the Chem DD... I really like the odors described in the description. 

I do know, you can NEVER go wrong with a Chem.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 13, 2018)

First order from Gps showed up without a hitch and pretty dang fast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2018)

Man USPS is super fucking slow. I sent my money order on the 5th and shit still ain't got to CO, I live in Oregon. It's literally 18 hours south.

It took them 2 weeks to get a letter to Arkansas this christmas so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, lol.

I sent out another money order this monday for a purchase at the auction so it'll be a bit of a wait. Not plan on popping either anytime soon but an opportunity to bitch about the mail I'll take it.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man USPS is super fucking slow. I sent my money order on the 5th and shit still ain't got to CO, I live in Oregon. It's literally 18 hours south.
> 
> It took them 2 weeks to get a letter to Arkansas this christmas so I guess I shouldn't be surprised, lol.
> 
> I sent out another money order this monday for a purchase at the auction so it'll be a bit of a wait. Not plan on popping either anytime soon but an opportunity to bitch about the mail I'll take it.


Man usps sucks. I shipped out a light a 13 days ago. Had to go roughly 500 miles. It left the p.o. the next day. And went to a sorting faciliy 60 miles from my house. And it set there for 9 days. And it said processing. Now it says I transit. They still haven't got it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 13, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> First order from Gps showed up without a hitch and pretty dang fast.
> 
> View attachment 4089304


My 1st order too-3 days-already got 3 wet- raindance should be here Thursday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man usps sucks. I shipped out a light a 13 days ago. Had to go roughly 500 miles. It left the p.o. the next day. And went to a sorting faciliy 60 miles from my house. And it set there for 9 days. And it said processing. Now it says I transit. They still haven't got it


I've got a pack of beans that's been "in transit" from Denver to Seattle since 1/15. (Ally sent a replacement, so I'm happy. )


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> there inside out


----------



## ApacheBone (Feb 13, 2018)

Is GPS home screen overlapping for everyone else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Is GPS home screen overlapping for everyone else.


nope


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2018)

Psst... last 3 packs of Purple Outlaw are up for sale.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man usps sucks. I shipped out a light a 13 days ago. Had to go roughly 500 miles. It left the p.o. the next day. And went to a sorting faciliy 60 miles from my house. And it set there for 9 days. And it said processing. Now it says I transit. They still haven't got it


and their tracking really sucks, by the time you get any info its already been delivered.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone have an extra pack of doc holiday?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 13, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My 1st order too-3 days-already got 3 wet-View attachment 4089314 raindance should be here Thursday



The blizzard bush is one im looking
frwrd to. I liked Bodhi 's Appy crosses so the Pura Vida crossed with Stardawg had my attn for sure. If u have a grow log please tag me.


----------



## Poidawg808 (Feb 14, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Any one growing garlix or no any pages it would be on snagged a pack 2 days ago in auction.


Popped 3 beans a few months back got 1 male and 2 slightly different fem phenos. Flowered outdoors. They have a strong chem/ diesel odor that can be smelt 70 to 80 feet away down wind. Be careful.View attachment 4089339


----------



## typoerror (Feb 14, 2018)

Orange blossom special and snake oil
 
Lucky 7
 
Tent full of purple badlands phenos 3 & 5


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> The blizzard bush is one im looking
> frwrd to. I liked Bodhi 's Appy crosses so the Pura Vida crossed with Stardawg had my attn for sure. If u have a grow log please tag me.


No grow log bro but i will post pics of her progress


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2018)

Copper Chem finishing up.

And a couple of its clones filling in nice.




Bandit Breath. I waited a little too long to up-pot and my soil is touch too hot. I'll cut my soil with some Roots Orig. when I run its clones.

Up next TNT, Cookies n Chem, and Tomahawk seedlings. Not much to see yet but 100% germ on all 3


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 14, 2018)

Poidawg808 said:


> View attachment 4089404
> Popped 3 beans a few months back got 1 male and 2 slightly different fem phenos. Flowered outdoors. They have a strong chem/ diesel odor that can be smelt 70 to 80 feet away down wind. Be careful.View attachment 4089339



I love outdoor bud! Yours looks great


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

It's raining men! 
I checked all my plants last night & ended up pulling seven more males out of the garden.  
 
Looks like it's time to feed the worms...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

Poidawg808 said:


> View attachment 4089404
> Popped 3 beans a few months back got 1 male and 2 slightly different fem phenos. Flowered outdoors. They have a strong chem/ diesel odor that can be smelt 70 to 80 feet away down wind. Be careful.View attachment 4089339


I hope you washed the buds because there's lots of insect activity.

I grow outside too and it's always a good idea to give em a good rinse when you chop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Copper Chem finishing up.


Real looker. Please post days needed post flip when you chop, y gracias.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Real looker. Please post days needed post flip when you chop, y gracias.


I'm estimating they're at 60+ but I'll post the flip date tonight to be sure.


----------



## CBGB (Feb 14, 2018)

Bruce Banner x Stardawg &
Colorado Flo x Stardawg


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

Uhh.... I've got the bug now too. I've bought four packs of seeds this week. All mail order so when the nuggets hit, guess what? More seeds.... not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Uhh.... I've got the bug now too. I've bought four packs of seeds this week. All mail order so when the nuggets hit, guess what? More seeds.... not that it's a bad thing.


Wait till it's time start a new crop and you've gotta decide what to sprout.

Analysis paralysis...


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2018)

Jelly Pies are starting to show preflowers. So far possible 2 females. Few more days to be sure. Buu's Breath hasn't thrown any preflowers yet.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait till it's time start a new crop and you've gotta decide what to sprout.
> 
> Analysis paralysis...



I'm having a horrible time deciding. I think ima set them in a circle and spin the trimmers like spin the bottle. So I don' have to pick lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm having a horrible time deciding. I think ima set them in a circle and spin the trimmers like spin the bottle. So I don' have to pick lol.


Dart board O strains?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 14, 2018)

I just pop too much and regret nothing. Yolo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I just pop too much and regret nothing. Yolo


I didn't have many nuggets but just got Garlix for $30 out the door! 

It was a weird auction. Sweet strains sold out before the sour chem.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone have issues sending MO to greenpoint? I'm just curious if postal workers have been snagging envelopes with cash/money orders?

Asking because my money order to peakseeds was received in 10 days and that's to Canadian so it went through customs but meanwhile it's been 10 days and my letter to GPS only had a 18 hour trip south but it's a no show? I can't see why it would be so long but I could see a shady ass postal worker knowing what the hell GPS is and saying "snag." 

I could careless if it takes the order a month to get complete because I'm not in a hurry for the beans but I am tight with my money and can't stand to think someone got me, lol.

Mofos like this.


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone have issues sending MO to greenpoint? I'm just curious if postal workers have been snagging envelopes with cash/money orders?
> 
> Asking because my money order to peakseeds was received in 10 days and that's to Canadian so it went through customs but meanwhile it's been 10 days and my letter to GPS only had a 18 hour trip south but it's a no show? I can't see why it would be so long but I could see a shady ass postal worker knowing what the hell GPS is and saying "snag."
> 
> ...


Anytime I ever send cash to a seed bank I always send it registered. It's only a couple dollars and that way you can track it....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone have issues sending MO to greenpoint? I'm just curious if postal workers have been snagging envelopes with cash/money orders?
> 
> Asking because my money order to peakseeds was received in 10 days and that's to Canadian so it went through customs but meanwhile it's been 10 days and my letter to GPS only had a 18 hour trip south but it's a no show? I can't see why it would be so long but I could see a shady ass postal worker knowing what the hell GPS is and saying "snag."
> 
> ...


It helps if you can't see through the envelope. Even "safety" envelopes aren't enough. 
I put cash between two pieces of thick sketch paper. Index cards would also work great. 
But if more than $50, it's better to just send it priority mail and get a tracking number.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2018)

Plus if you get a money order from the post office and send it registered mail. It' not only insured from usps. The money order itself is insured.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 14, 2018)

Copper Chem 1 day 71


----------



## Poidawg808 (Feb 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hope you washed the buds because there's lots of insect activity.
> 
> I grow outside too and it's always a good idea to give em a good rinse when you chop.


These have been flowered in an inclosed screen green house bug free.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Real looker. Please post days needed post flip when you chop, y gracias.


The first pic with the finished bud is at 72 days. I pulled it off the table tonight for morning chop so 75 days total. It was a lot further along then I'd thought.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2018)

Poidawg808 said:


> These have been flowered in an inclosed screen greenView attachment 4089804 house bug free.


The lower leaves in your first pic were speckled to the max. Sure looked like spider mites or thrips to me, which is common outdoors.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1 day 71
> 
> View attachment 4089801
> 
> View attachment 4089802


Bravo, man. All your stuff looks on point. You really killed it with this one, though. There's something about your room and set-up, I just like.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Feb 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Decisions, decisions.....


Garage looks like Precision Collision?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 14, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Garage looks like Precision Collision?


My real issue is I'm getting ready to run some clones. I'm going to have to figure out how to squeeze some seeds in. I have snake oil, c n c , the deputy, and jelly pie on the way. I think until I have more room I will pop six at a time, one stain at a time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It helps if you can't see through the envelope. Even "safety" envelopes aren't enough.
> I put cash between two pieces of thick sketch paper. Index cards would also work great.
> But if more than $50, it's better to just send it priority mail and get a tracking number.


I do the doubled up paper. I should have sent it registered but I sent it on 30 minute lunch break and there was a line at the PO so I stamped it and sent it. The money order is insured but what a pain in the arse. I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone have issues sending MO to greenpoint? I'm just curious if postal workers have been snagging envelopes with cash/money orders?
> 
> Asking because my money order to peakseeds was received in 10 days and that's to Canadian so it went through customs but meanwhile it's been 10 days and my letter to GPS only had a 18 hour trip south but it's a no show? I can't see why it would be so long but I could see a shady ass postal worker knowing what the hell GPS is and saying "snag."
> 
> ...


Had a similar issue, but due to the new credit card processing implemented. Ordered 2x packs of Truth and Consequences from Cult Classic seeds using my points I had saved up. But Greenpointseeds credit card processing wasn't working for processing the shipping costs and I lost my order and points.. 

My brother just sent payment via money order 15 days ago and still hasn't received a shipping update. But he did say he sent out payment 10 days after completing the order. Not sure if that had any affect on the order.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 15, 2018)

Blizzard bush-got here in 3 days- popped in 24 hrs-fookin a-thats what iam talking about


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2018)

Couple Bodega Bubblegum phenos at day 50 last night.
Bodega 2 is frostier, heavier, turning purple. Had fruity smell.

Bodega 1 more chem smell

Bodega 2

Bodega 1


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2018)

My second GPS order arrived today. Ordered on Feb 5th delivered to Nova Scotia Canada on Feb 15th via normal shipping. Highway robbery charging me $9 for these 4 strains....... How do you sleep at night @Gu? 
 Cheers and thanks for the great service GPS


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> My second GPS order arrived today. Ordered on Feb 5th delivered to Nova Scotia Canada on Feb 15th via normal shipping. Highway robbery charging me $9 for these 4 strains....... How do you sleep at night @Gu?
> View attachment 4090138 Cheers and thanks for the great service GPS


Solid.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2018)

I am ready to join this party. Already received Citrus Farmer&Humble Pie. Copper Chem&Purple Outlaw on the way.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 15, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Couple Bodega Bubblegum phenos at day 50 last night.
> Bodega 2 is frostier, heavier, turning purple. Had fruity smell.
> 
> Bodega 1 more chem smell
> ...



always loved the bubbagump strains 
how long did those veg?


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> always loved the bubbagump strains
> how long did those veg?


These are from my 90 plant SOG. Vegged 2 weeks from clone.


----------



## Dek530 (Feb 15, 2018)

So after getting through about 200 pages, I'm coming out of the lurking shadows and joining the conversation 

Currently have half a pack of Maverick, California Cannon, Night Rider, and Pioneer Kush seedlings going, germ rate has been nearly perfect (the pioneer kush has been more like 50% so far but all others are great). Got some Sky Dweller coming in today that I'm stoked for and some Cackleberry I just picked up the other day.

I also realized I have a stockpile of Cult Classics gear building up now thanks to Gu~


----------



## the gnome (Feb 15, 2018)

nice, reason I asked is that i have some w/4-6wk veg un-topped and they're very full plants.
i'll i call cornstalk phenos/plants, excellent for sogging because the minimal laterals makes for packing em in tight like sardine in a can, I had a sour bubble pheno like that, perfect for sogs to get the weight out of a low yield plant.


----------



## Craigson (Feb 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> nice, reason I asked is that i have some w/4-6wk veg un-topped and they're very full plants.
> i'll i call cornstalk phenos/plants, excellent for sogging because the minimal laterals makes for packing em in tight like sardine in a can, I had a sour bubble pheno like that, perfect for sogs to get the weight out of a low yield plant.


Yeah i have 3 goji phenos, 2 bodegas, gigabud, green crack, gods green crack goin in this SOG.
I dont have any gojis as far along but the Bodega #2 that i posted above seems to be the best suited for SOG


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 15, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1 day 71
> 
> View attachment 4089801
> 
> View attachment 4089802


Look at those monsters, well.... what do you think? Would love to hear a fellow Coloradan's opinion.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2018)

I have 3 Copper Chem at 44 days and they are ALL now extremely trich covered. They seem to have lost their ammonia smell and are now lemon and fuel but every once in a while will throw a very intense skunk/chocolate tone when bothered. They do not look as much alike as they smell.

Fingers crossed on California Cannon having knocked off some boy balls.

4 Black Gold F2s are poking up in their Solo cups. That makes me just giddy. Black Gold is just a favorite. Everyone that smoked it got smoked! Not a stealthy strain as it just clears the room of other smells. Adult toys here.

Space Monkey in the Flowermate right now and Purple Mountain Majesty is on deck for this evening. Going out to work on compost. 80 degree days are not to be wasted this time of year!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> nice, reason I asked is that i have some w/4-6wk veg un-topped and they're very full plants.
> i'll i call cornstalk phenos/plants, excellent for sogging because the minimal laterals makes for packing em in tight like sardine in a can, I had a sour bubble pheno like that, perfect for sogs to get the weight out of a low yield plant.


I've got a bunch of Greenpoint gear turned from seed and I am getting about 1 plant per square foot, (not really Sea O Green densities), but it seems like a good spread with the fan leafs hardly touching.
If I were to practise defoliating I'd be able to squeeze in a higher density, but I didn't want to possibly hold these back in any way.

Jelly Pie 2 days ago.
 

Lucky 7's 2 days past.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a bunch of Greenpoint gear turned from seed and I am getting about 1 plant per square foot, (not really Sea O Green densities), but it seems like a good spread with the fan leafs hardly touching.
> If I were to practise defoliating I'd be able to squeeze in a higher density, but I didn't want to possibly hold these back in any way.
> 
> Jelly Pie 2 days ago.
> ...


Nice brix!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Look at those monsters, well.... what do you think? Would love to hear a fellow Coloradan's opinion.


Planning on chopping soon. Just waiting for some space to open on the dry rack.

Smells like lemon menthol with a hint of something astringent. Greasy greasy greasy. Fingers come away wet. Also seems to be a yielder. Great plant to grow with a gorgeous fade. Some slight purple hues showing on the calyxes. Really excited to get choppin

If it smokes like it grows / looks / smells than I'm going to be very happy. She's def a keeper if the potency is there.

I chopped the other two phenos. They are drying currently. Between day 65 - 70. But this one is by far my favorite from a look / smell standpoint .

I'll post finished pics and a full report after a couple weeks cure. Think first week or March or so.


----------



## Dek530 (Feb 15, 2018)

So this is ruining my day somewhat...

Just got 2 boxes from my last order in the mail.

One had the Sky Dweller inside. The other was completely empty, no Dirty Fantasy in there, looks like the box was ripped somewhat but it didn't seem fully opened. There's a yellow sticker on it that looks like it came from the post office. I'm beyond pissed, I spent the last week living off of less than $25 so I could grab that pack.

Anybody else have this happen before? I'm guessing some asshole USPS employee swiped my pack because I can't see Gu~ sending an empty box even by accident.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 15, 2018)

Shoot me an email and I'll get you another pack. Sorry that happened. Mail does get torn apart by machines but my boxing is pretty sturdy as some of you can attest.


----------



## Dek530 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Shoot me an email and I'll get you another pack. Sorry that happened. Mail does get torn apart by machines but my boxing is pretty sturdy as some of you can attest.


Thanks Gu~, I started typing up an email as soon as I opened it. Can't say enough about your customer service so far, I almost forget that I'm ordering from a seedbank. Hell of a lot better than some of the sketch seedbanks I've used in the past.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Shoot me an email and I'll get you another pack. Sorry that happened. Mail does get torn apart by machines but my boxing is pretty sturdy as some of you can attest.


I can say the shipping is Spot on and Customer service as well!!


----------



## HydoDan (Feb 15, 2018)

Does it usually take a little longer for Cult Classic orders to be processed?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a bunch of Greenpoint gear turned from seed and I am getting about 1 plant per square foot, (not really Sea O Green densities), but it seems like a good spread with the fan leafs hardly touching.
> If I were to practise defoliating I'd be able to squeeze in a higher density, but I didn't want to possibly hold these back in any way.
> 
> Jelly Pie 2 days ago.
> ...


Nice work they look awesome.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear the shitty news.
My CC strain came with my GPS strains just the same. And I can say that I was impressed with the boxes and the packaging of the seeds. Would have to be quite a hole for one of the packs to fall out. Especially being wrapped like a present in the tissue paper. Over curious postal worker?
Cheers


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 15, 2018)

Golden nugget is straight green apple , mangoes n a early morning punch in the face. 
 
4 days hang dry, couldn' resist.
Really glad I got to a friend who just happened to be flowering the last of her.
 
revegd on the quickness after rolling one.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am ready to join this party. Already received Citrus Farmer&Humble Pie. Copper Chem&Purple Outlaw on the way.


That's gonna be a interesting smelling grow lol. 
Your gonna love it man, greenpoint genetics spoil the grower. Welcome aboard, and good hunting!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you for the compliment.
I'd like to thank @Gu~ for providing such vigorous and potent crosses to us.

This Greenpoint gear is off-the-hook!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Look at those monsters, well.... what do you think? Would love to hear a fellow Coloradan's opinion.


I got a monster Copper chem seedling, if it continues at this pace, it'll match that plant!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden nugget is straight green apple , mangoes n a early morning punch in the face.
> View attachment 4090503
> 4 days hang dry, couldn' resist.
> Really glad I got to a friend who just happened to be flowering the last of her.
> ...


Seriously, please can people STOP sharing strains I don't have. You are killin me here lol
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I got a monster Copper chem seedling, if it continues at this pace, it'll match that plant!


44 days in on CC and they have been vigorous from the start. Looking forward to the next few weeks on these.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Seriously, please can people STOP sharing strains I don't have. You are killin me here lol
> Cheers


It will soon be that you have all packs n no way to pop em'lol


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 15, 2018)

The Deputy @ day 65. Great plant! Lemon berries and janitorial cleaner scent, accented by a sour aroma that piques the senses. Yum!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 15, 2018)

Pressed a little bit of the Deputy into rosin on the diy press. Very tasty and potent.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 15, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> The Deputy @ day 65. Great plant! Lemon berries and janitorial cleaner scent, accented by a sour aroma that piques the senses. Yum!


Beautiful job man!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 15, 2018)

Ordered a pack of Iron Horse today. There needs to be some sort of intervention at my house, my list of strains to grow is extensive.


----------



## Dek530 (Feb 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry to hear the shitty news.
> My CC strain came with my GPS strains just the same. And I can say that I was impressed with the boxes and the packaging of the seeds. Would have to be quite a hole for one of the packs to fall out. Especially being wrapped like a present in the tissue paper. Over curious postal worker?
> Cheers


Yeah I have a hard time imagining it just fell out, looked like it had been opened most of the way and then someone made the effort to close it again. I bet some postal worker between Norcal and CO is about to toss some quality genetics into his closet grow  (unless someone saw *dirty fantasy* on the label and thought it was something else)

Aghhh of course the gunslinger gets restocked right after I told my grow partner I was gonna stop throwing so much money towards pheno hunting...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2018)

Dek530 said:


> Yeah I have a hard time imagining it just fell out, looked like it had been opened most of the way and then someone made the effort to close it again. I bet some postal worker between Norcal and CO is about to toss some quality genetics into his closet grow  (unless someone saw *dirty fantasy* on the label and thought it was something else)
> 
> Aghhh of course the gunslinger gets restocked right after I told my grow partner I was gonna stop throwing so much money towards pheno hunting...


Sadly I also just noticed the sale on the gunslinger lol
PS I am sure Gu will make up for the shitty postal worker
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 15, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> It will soon be that you have all packs n no way to pop em'lol


Over my dead body. Or from my cold dead hand? lol
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 15, 2018)

These jelly pies are starting to take off. They all 4 habe beautiful structure. They are very symmetrical. Debating on topping and mainlining them. Back three front right. The other two are Buu's Breath from Ghost Genetics. You can def tell they are OGKB dom.

I just popped a 10 pack plus an extra bean of 
ChemDawg Guava Creamcicle x Blue Steel
I' gonna run these with 2 GPS strains. I think I'm gonna pop cookies n chem and cackleberry.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got a bunch of Greenpoint gear turned from seed and I am getting about 1 plant per square foot, (not really Sea O Green densities), but it seems like a good spread with the fan leafs hardly touching.
> If I were to practise defoliating I'd be able to squeeze in a higher density, but I didn't want to possibly hold these back in any way.
> 
> both those are firing on all 8cylinders bakersfield!
> ...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 16, 2018)

Defolitaion also increases yield. I strip fans at day 1 and day 20 of flower. I strip about 90% of big fans. They grow back and usually keep growing fans up till day 35ish of flower. The 1st strip lets lower bud sites get full let and help even up the canopy. 2nd strip helps light penetrate more lowers and bring up other. It increases my yield 10-15%. Of course strain Dependent. Look up a guy named 3alight in Google. He wrote book on it. Mike from exotic follows his guide lines also. The book is $500+ but there' other ways to get it. If you know what to do. But anyway. His name is short for 3lbs a light. Per 1k light. In 7gals.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Defolitaion also increases yield. I strip fans at day 1 and day 20 of flower. I strip about 90% of big fans. They grow back and usually keep growing fans up till day 35ish of flower. The 1st strip lets lower bud sites get full let and help even up the canopy. 2nd strip helps light penetrate more lowers and bring up other. It increases my yield 10-15%. Of course strain Dependent. Look up a guy named 3alight in Google. He wrote book on it. Mike from exotic follows his guide lines also. The book is $500+ but there' other ways to get it. If you know what to do. But anyway. His name is short for 3lbs a light. Per 1k light. In 7gals.


I've tried defoliation after stretch a few times, (taking roughly 75% of fan leaves) and have not found it to do anything noticeable to increase nor decrease yields.
I'm always too chicken to pull leaves a second time or 3. Maybe, if I did, i might start to notice a difference?
I always pull about the same weight at harvest, especially growing multi strains from seed. I'm a sucker for variety.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2018)

Here's a few pics of the newest Greenpoint crew to hit my garden.
So just let me remind everyone that these were turned from seedling @ about 8 inches.

My favorite to look at (those big sativa leaning leaves remind me of being a kid and playing around mom and dads plants)
Dream Catcher 
 

Hicock has had her terminal stems bent at 4 feet and then bent again and again.
I think they've finally stopped stretching.
 

Tomahawk's doing their thing.
 

Snake Oil really liking the sweet spot right between 2 lights. I get my biggest buds from here.
 

Guard Dawg x Stardawg 
Them and the Snake Oils are screaming for more nutes!


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 16, 2018)

Great pictures, @Bakersfield !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2018)

Raindance landed today-5 days-excited to get these wet tonight


----------



## the gnome (Feb 16, 2018)

woohoo.... finally burned up the last of my points I've had, last week I had $227.00, with $88 left this week,
I picked up Eagle scout-Cookie wreck and triple nova mmm mmm mmm
just sec ago I scored another pak of dreamcatcher and jelly pie for 6buxs shipping 
and I have $8... now if Iron horse can hang on to $8 haha!


----------



## feva (Feb 16, 2018)

anyone know if greenpoint takes the visa giftcard


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

I got shipping conformation for my order I sent out money order this Monday, 4 days, meanwhile the first payment I sent on 2/5 still hasn't arrived.

Sucks because I've never had a letter not arrive to it's destination via USPS. The only time I lost a payment for seeds was when I sent cash to gypsy Nirvana back in 2008.

Hell I sent over $300 in money orders and cash during Christmas to family members in 3 different states with no issues. But sure the first flipping order with a new seedbank and now I'm out 68 bucks and no raspberry kush. What's killing me is I was going to send it registered but the line was too long and I was on break so I didn't. Sucks cause it's a shitty first experience with GPS when I was all excited.

But at least my Bodega gum is on it's way. I'll have to win a pack or two from GPS's photo contests with the gum to recoup my loss, lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 16, 2018)

Probable not most of them will not do international transactions.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got shipping conformation for my order I sent out money order this Monday, 4 days, meanwhile the first payment I sent on 2/5 still hasn't arrived.
> 
> Sucks because I've never had a letter not arrive to it's destination via USPS. The only time I lost a payment for seeds was when I sent cash to gypsy Nirvana back in 2008.
> 
> ...


That sucks man-my two transactions have went super smooth but i used a cc & for my 3rd me & bro are goin $ so hope its not an issue


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Probable not most of them will not do international transactions.


How did you get a picture of my dog?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got shipping conformation for my order I sent out money order this Monday, 4 days, meanwhile the first payment I sent on 2/5 still hasn't arrived.
> 
> Sucks because I've never had a letter not arrive to it's destination via USPS. The only time I lost a payment for seeds was when I sent cash to gypsy Nirvana back in 2008.
> 
> ...


That's funny that's the only place I have lost cash to as well. I ordered copper chem last week. I mailed cash to GU and had the order all in less than 7 days!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 16, 2018)

2 confirmed fem on the Jelly Pie. One O.B.S. fem. And I had a stacked male. But he didn' have hardly any smell on the stem rub. So he got culled....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 2 confirmed fem on the Jelly Pie. One O.B.S. fem. And I had a stacked male. But he didn' have hardly any smell on the stem rub. So he got culled....
> 
> View attachment 4091020 View attachment 4091021


They sure are tightly stacked and healthy looking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That sucks man-my two transactions have went super smooth but i used a cc & for my 3rd me & bro are goin $ so hope its not an issue


I'd just recommend sending it registered so you get tracking and you'll be golden.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> They sure are tightly stacked and healthy looking.


Thanks brother. I built a diy cob n led light. 4 cxa3050 90cri 5000k cree cobs and 2 pcb led boards 75 watts each. It rocks veg. I'm in the process of building a flower light...


----------



## blissfest (Feb 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Cannaventure LVTK arrived today.
> And a bonus...8 seeds instead of 5
> 
> Soaking 3 as I type this. I really hope I can get a nice sweet lemon poundcake keeper.


I ran a pack of LVTK, the shit is unbelievable. I couldn't even pick the winner, lol. I bought 3 more packs last week.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That sucks man-my two transactions have went super smooth but i used a cc & for my 3rd me & bro are goin $ so hope its not an issue


Use priority or make sure you get a tracking#


----------



## genuity (Feb 16, 2018)

South beach sherb, chilling under 630lec DE


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb, chilling under 630lec DE
> View attachment 4091056


So jealous, wish I had scored some of those when they were around. Clearwater Kush has been wonderful.


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Defolitaion also increases yield. I strip fans at day 1 and day 20 of flower. I strip about 90% of big fans. They grow back and usually keep growing fans up till day 35ish of flower. The 1st strip lets lower bud sites get full let and help even up the canopy. 2nd strip helps light penetrate more lowers and bring up other. It increases my yield 10-15%. Of course strain Dependent. Look up a guy named 3alight in Google. He wrote book on it. Mike from exotic follows his guide lines also. The book is $500+ but there' other ways to get it. If you know what to do. But anyway. His name is short for 3lbs a light. Per 1k light. In 7gals.


I defoliate as well. Definitely bigger yield.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I ran a pack of LVTK, the shit is unbelievable. I couldn't even pick the winner, lol. I bought 3 more packs last week.


Have you looked at Boom Town? (LVTK X stardawg)


----------



## blissfest (Feb 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you looked at Boom Town? (LVTK X stardawg)


I havent ran that cross


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 16, 2018)

KAL EL said:


> I defoliate as well. Definitely bigger yield.


I mean it only makes sense ya know.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I havent ran that cross


I got a good deal on a pack of boom town in an auction a while back. It looks very interesting...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got a good deal on a pack of boom town in an auction a while back. It looks very interesting...


I was watching boom town during last wkend's auction but every time it got down to a price I liked apparently everyone else liked as well cuz she was gone. I was able to get B. gum for a descent price, not sure how because she never got back down that low from what I seen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was watching boom town during last wkend's auction but every time it got down to a price I liked apparently everyone else liked as well cuz she was gone. I was able to get B. gum for a descent price, not sure how because she never got back down that low from what I seen.


Yeah, some strains get hot in the auctions but other times they go for cheap. 
Timing is everything. Getting your heart set on one or two strains is a recipe for not getting the best deals possible.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 16, 2018)

Met the guy who runs Greenpoint seeds at the Hawai'i Cannabis Expo.
Great guy, and genetics!!!
I look to grab some in the future!
Gave me a little sample of bud, super chronic!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 16, 2018)

Pulled one of the Jelly Pie out of the tent for some shots.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled one of the Jelly Pie out of the tent for some shots.View attachment 4091092View attachment 4091094 View attachment 4091095View attachment 4091096 View attachment 4091097


So frosty!
How are the terps on that one?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So frosty!
> How are the terps on that one?


So far very spicy, it still has several weeks to go.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 17, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Met the guy who runs Greenpoint seeds at the Hawai'i Cannabis Expo.
> Great guy, and genetics!!!
> I look to grab some in the future!
> Gave me a little sample of bud, super chronic!


Hope you didn't' give them too much money! I've never been to Hawaii, but I want to go.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Hope you didn't' give them too much money! I've never been to Hawaii, but I want to go.


Well well.... It seems the an imposter.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd just recommend sending it registered so you get tracking and you'll be golden.


please please don't send registered.
Just send usps priority and you'll get a tracking number.

Registered means I have to stand in line, and I usually wait until the end of the week to stand in line, so you might get it later than normal.

"priority" still gives you a tracking number but does not require me to stand in line, show ID, and sign for it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> please please don't send registered.
> Just send usps priority and you'll get a tracking number.
> 
> Registered means I have to stand in line, and I usually wait until the end of the week to stand in line, so you might get it later than normal.
> ...


My bad. I confused the two!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

Copper Chem 3 is phenomenal. 

Will post pics this afternoon. Dense golfballs of greasy Dankness. Purpled on me significantly, and it smells like sour green grapes or sour green apples. 

Delicious flavor. Potent effects. This one's looking like a keeper also. Gonna run it side by side with the #1 pheno in a 32 gal SIP see if it doesn't blow up like it's sister on the clone run.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2018)

Has anyone else had low female/male ratios with Chinook Haze? 
I'm down to 3 females out of 11 seeds.


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone else had low female/male ratios with Chinook Haze?
> I'm down to 3 females out of 11 seeds.


The first half-dozen I ran were all boys. Little disappointing.

Dropped 3 Dirty Fantasy and got three girls. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Hope you didn't' give them too much money! I've never been to Hawaii, but I want to go.



Sorry about the confusion.
I meant your rep at the booth.
Good guy for sure!
How come you didn't go to the show?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> The first half-dozen I ran were all boys. Little disappointing.
> 
> Dropped 3 Dirty Fantasy and got three girls. Luck of the draw I guess.


Yeah, this has been a VERY unlucky crop -- and not just because of the Chinook Haze ratio. Only got one female Zamaldelica out of 5 seeds, and lost of couple of sexbud plants. 
I just started five Half & Half fems, so I shoouldn't see any more boys for a while...


----------



## the gnome (Feb 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone else had low female/male ratios with Chinook Haze?
> I'm down to 3 females out of 11 seeds.


luck of the draw, i started seven lucky 7s i got 6 guys, it happens.
recently I had an all male party with mimosa 
Ive had all males a few times, frustrating for sure but the times I've had higher FM counts it all evens out.


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 17, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Dude he said that last Wednesday!! Why would you open that can back up?? Geesh everyone has a right to express they're self as you just did! We're all grown ups let's agree to disagree but try and keep the thread clean. I'm just in search of good info and a few laughs!! You did have some valid points I agree with!!  To You'll!!


I actually replied way back then. Looks like it's been deleted maybe idk... I didn't intend on that at all. I guess I shouldn't reply being 900 msgs behind in the tread. Sorry


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Hope you didn't' give them too much money! I've never been to Hawaii, but I want to go.


Hawaii doesn't suck.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2018)

Dry trimming some Deputy.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

Copper Chem 3 cut day 65


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 3 is phenomenal.
> 
> Will post pics this afternoon. Dense golfballs of greasy Dankness. Purpled on me significantly, and it smells like sour green grapes or sour green apples.
> 
> Delicious flavor. Potent effects. This one's looking like a keeper also. Gonna run it side by side with the #1 pheno in a 32 gal SIP see if it doesn't blow up like it's sister on the clone run.


any "UP" to it or is it narcotic?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> please please don't send registered.
> Just send usps prioritywaydol get a tracking number.
> 
> Registered means I have to stand in line, and I usually wait until the end of the week to stand in line, so you might get it later than normal.
> ...



Most, not all post offices wont send a thin envelope as priority/first class etc...(why ?). They automaticaly send it as registered meaning it will need to be signed for as Gu~ said. Plus priority is minimum $6.50/6.75?. Best and cheapest way to send is first class, it is still tracked and no one needs to sign for it. The trick is just use a reg envelope as you would, but put something in the envelope to make it over 1/4 thick or so. A pice of folded up cardboard is what i do and it ships for $3.50 TRACKED.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> luck of the draw, i started seven lucky 7s i got 6 guys, it happens.
> recently I had an all male party with mimosa
> Ive had all males a few times, frustrating for sure but the times I've had higher FM counts it all evens out.


I always crack backups/extras on all bean pops to guard against high Bruce counts or poor performers.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 17, 2018)

When I go to the post office I say, "cheapest option with tracking, no signature."

Works everytime.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2018)

4 pieces of copier paper folded up with cash and order # inside. Placed in normal white envelope. Normal postage stamp. Drop in any mailbox. Have placed several orders to GPS, Greenline, The Choice, MWS and never had one fail.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 17, 2018)

I have always just taken a blank sheet of paper and written my order # on it, fold the money order in with it and place it in a stamped envelope. Drop it in any post office box, sent like a letter. Have never had one lost or stolen. Never any issues in nearly a year of purchasing this way through GPS.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

I places several pieces of paper and normal envelope normal stamp and 2 weeks later my first letter hasn't made it but my second order made it there in 4 days. 

Also I just made an order with cc and got an email from payofix telling me I had to call a 1-844 number to verify but when I called it was weird computer voice saying no one was available please leave a message?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I places several pieces of paper and normal envelope normal stamp and 2 weeks later my first letter hasn't made it but my second order made it there in 4 days.
> 
> Also I just made an order with cc and got an email from payofix telling me I had to call a 1-844 number to verify but when I called it was weird computer voice saying no one was available please leave a message?


Same happened to me. I said f it and mailed it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

I've just read some shitty stuff about payofix. I tried their online chat thing too but after ten minutes I gave up. WTF?

Edit: I'm having shitty luck with green point, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2018)

Tried that as well. Mail order just seems easier if you're not in a hurry.


----------



## Palomar (Feb 17, 2018)

After reading a bunch of reviews here I decided to place an order. I lucked out big time. The night I ordered they had a one day sale going so ordered 3. Received an email saying one of them was sold out and was offered to replace with any other. That meant I was able to get the Bodega I was going to order but didnt as I was being cheap. @Gu sent out the order and just received.... Hickok, Bodega and Pig Whistle. Great packaging mailer and love the bean packaging as well. Great experience all around - thank you. Now lets see about these genetics! Feel free to send me info on these if you have run them - Im still researching these but very happy with the service. Best!

respect,
pal


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Tried that as well. Mail order just seems easier if you're not in a hurry.


I went with debit card because my first letter still hasn't made it to GPS and I sent it 2/5.

Has anyone else had this stupid verify email from payofix? 

I don't really want to email GPS again because I just emailed them friday about my no show money order and they haven't responded yet so I imagine they're busy as funk.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I went with debit card because my first letter still hasn't made it to GPS and I sent it 2/5.
> 
> Has anyone else had this stupid verify email from payofix?
> 
> I don't really want to email GPS again because I just emailed them friday about my no show money order and they haven't responded yet so I imagine they're busy as funk.


Yeah, there was once that I did have to deal with payofix. I did the email verify, then after about 24 hours, or whatever the next business day was, I called them. The phone call had it resolved in just a couple of minutes. Verified, and payment went through after that. I don't think they nor GPS works on the weekends though, so you might be stuck until Monday.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I went with debit card because my first letter still hasn't made it to GPS and I sent it 2/5.
> 
> Has anyone else had this stupid verify email from payofix?
> 
> I don't really want to email GPS again because I just emailed them friday about my no show money order and they haven't responded yet so I imagine they're busy as funk.


Having both problems you're having, but I'm confident Gu will make it right. My brother sent a money order on 2/1 and still no shipping updated, but it's no rush and we're expecting it to come through eventually. 

Also, same issue with Payofix. I used my gold nugget points to purchase some "Truth and Consequences" seeds, but Payofix never processed my credit card properly for the $5 shipping and my order was canceled without receiving a notification, so I lost all my gold nuggets =(. 

I'm confident Gu will make things right.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yeah, there was once that I did have to deal with payofix. I did the email verify, then after about 24 hours, or whatever the next business day was, I called them. The phone call had it resolved in just a couple of minutes. Verified, and payment went through after that. I don't think they nor GPS works on the weekends though, so you might be stuck until Monday.


I was worried payofix was closed and hopefully they're not observing president's day on monday! Also I guess that's why I haven't got an email back from my email friday night. I can wait, no big deal. I was just tripping that the number went right to voicemail. Cheers and thanks.

Edit: the new purchase was iron horse for $26 but with nuggets just shipping. Which is why the verification is funny, it's for $5.65.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2018)

hmm I wonder which ones are Bubba Dom and stardawg dom


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> hmm I wonder which ones are Bubba Dom and stardawg domView attachment 4091546 View attachment 4091547


Lol, well you know which one is gonna yield.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, well you know which one is gonna yield.


Haha right, I think its about done stretching thank god. The smaller one smells superb though, I haven't really smoked much bubba but this plant is how I would imagine it smells, straight sour coffee musky funk.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Haha right, I think its about done stretching thank god. The smaller one smells superb though, I haven't really smoked much bubba but this plant is how I would imagine it smells, straight sour coffee musky funk.


I haven't grown bubba either but I heard it is not a yielder and is small slow plants so that looks dead on but hell bubba ain't popular because of yield. That unique flavor, hope you find something good.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 17, 2018)

Gunslinger #4 at 40 days



Gunslinger # 5


----------



## rikdabrick (Feb 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Having both problems you're having, but I'm confident Gu will make it right. My brother sent a money order on 2/1 and still no shipping updated, but it's no rush and we're expecting it to come through eventually.
> 
> Also, same issue with Payofix. I used my gold nugget points to purchase some "Truth and Consequences" seeds, but Payofix never processed my credit card properly for the $5 shipping and my order was canceled without receiving a notification, so I lost all my gold nuggets =(.
> 
> I'm confident Gu will make things right.


Did your brother send the MO with tracking?


----------



## typoerror (Feb 18, 2018)

Purple badlands # 5 went into jars yesterday. Had to snap a pic.


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 18, 2018)

G nugger


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 18, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Did your brother send the MO with tracking?


Unfortunately, no. He only has the stub that came with the money order.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 18, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> G nugger
> View attachment 4091881


Beautiful. No clue why more people didn't jump on this golden goat cross. Such a killer cross. Glad you grew it out and brought attention to it. What did you think of the smoke so far?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 18, 2018)

Any of you good growing brothers grew out or is growing black gold?


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't grown bubba either but I heard it is not a yielder and is small slow plants so that looks dead on but hell bubba ain't popular because of yield. That unique flavor, hope you find something good.


My pre 98 bubba was a total earthy coffee smell. Yielded very well with golf ball sized buds.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Unfortunately, no. He only has the stub that came with the money order.


You can find out if the m.o. was cashed. From the numbers on the reciept


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can find out if the m.o. was cashed. From the numbers on the reciept


if its a postal money order there system sucks. Ichecked mine and it said no info. it was aready cashed by intended recipient.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gunslinger #4 at 40 days
> 
> View attachment 4091619
> 
> ...


Number 4 looks to have better bud structure but number 5 looks like it might yield more both looking top-notch though


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Anyone have issues sending MO to greenpoint? I'm just curious if postal workers have been snagging envelopes with cash/money orders?
> 
> Asking because my money order to peakseeds was received in 10 days and that's to Canadian so it went through customs but meanwhile it's been 10 days and my letter to GPS only had a 18 hour trip south but it's a no show? I can't see why it would be so long but I could see a shady ass postal worker knowing what the hell GPS is and saying "snag."
> 
> ...


Im on day 8 and this is VERY slow even for a loop or two extra. I feel nervous and I never do.....


----------



## naiveCon (Feb 18, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you good growing brothers grew out or is growing black gold?


@morgwar has a grow journal on it somewhere on here but I cannot find it


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 18, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> @morgwar has a grow journal on it somewhere on here but I cannot find it


https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-black-gold-copper-chem-garlix-and-dynamite-diesel-200-watts-vero-18-with-upgrade.938786/page-8 ?


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Beautiful. No clue why more people didn't jump on this golden goat cross. Such a killer cross. Glad you grew it out and brought attention to it. What did you think of the smoke so far?


Thanks bro, really love it. sweet apples with a skunks ass exhale. High is clear n bright but also relaxing n narcotic, achieve nothing in reality strain.
fell In love when I sampled some golden ticket grown out by a friend a few years back, unfortunately he wasnt aware of cuts and archive had sold out/discontinued. in my search for lovely sativa terps i discovered greenpoint.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb, chilling under 630lec DE
> View attachment 4091056


So happy looking!!!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 18, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I ran a pack of LVTK, the shit is unbelievable. I couldn't even pick the winner, lol. I bought 3 more packs last week.


I was looking for it in the auctions looking to cash in some nuggets,
now i know who scooped all of em uP 
sounds like your loaded with LVTK and need to trade out a pak


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im on day 8 and this is VERY slow even for a loop or two extra. I feel nervous and I never do.....


Same here.

And if there are three people just on this thread then I'd guess there are more folks in same boat, so I'm sure there is some hang up. Either it's slow mail for just certain letters while other letters get through like normal or someone is snagging mail in between here and there?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2018)

Jelly pie and O.B.S. I'm having horrible humidity problems as you can see all the shit drooping. My exhaust fan apparently bit the dust. And being Sunday nothing is open. So I habe to wait till tomorrow to get one. Hopefully no permanent damage will be done to them. It went out Friday afternoon. Complete right side and single one in front. Just got transplanted from solos last night around 130am.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly pie and O.B.S. I'm having horrible humidity problems as you can see all the shit drooping. My exhaust fan apparently bit the dust. And being Sunday nothing is open. So I habe to wait till tomorrow to get one. Hopefully no permanent damage will be done to them. It went out Friday afternoon. Complete right side and single one in front. Just got transplanted from solos last night around 130am.
> 
> View attachment 4092094 View attachment 4092095


How long since germination


----------



## blissfest (Feb 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I was looking for it in the auctions looking to cash in some nuggets,
> now i know who scooped all of em uP
> sounds like your loaded with LVTK and need to trade out a pak


I paid full retail price on all 4 packs of LVTK I bought, well worth the money


----------



## typoerror (Feb 18, 2018)

Purple badlands 3 & 5 day 22
 

Purple badlands 5


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 18, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands 3 & 5 day 22
> View attachment 4092134
> 
> Purple badlands 5
> View attachment 4092142


You need to put some of that bud in GU's photo contest. Outstanding job!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Feb 18, 2018)

Cookies n Chem after about 10 days in the jar.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 18, 2018)

Gettin ready to do a 100 bean Greenpoint run in a couple weeks. Gonna use sex tests, so we don't have to sit on the males very long.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2018)

Anybody ran the iron horse yet?

I had a sour kosher from DNA last year, a freebie, and it had a super candy berry flavor and a real good clean high. Just wondering if that was from the kosher or sour plant of the gene pool.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2018)

Here's where the contest went.
https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/toke-n-talk/photo-contest/paged/2/


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> How long since germination


Honestly not sure. Guessing like week middle week 3 veg. Roughly.

Edit: my entire grow area got flooded. We had horrible rains. Got like 4 inches of rain in 36hrs. I had 3 inches of rain in the room i grow in. Its an.old cellar outside. It' built into a hill side. So three sides are kinda under ground. But there' a second story to the building. So it caught all of the water. And the building was hand laid brick over 100 years ago. They held civil war prisoners in it. I live right on the mason Dixon line.when we moved.in. there was still chains and handcuffs bolted to the wall. Kinda cool and kinda creepy at the same time. But that' what screwed up my humidity


----------



## ahlkemist (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Same here.
> 
> And if there are three people just on this thread then I'd guess there are more folks in same boat, so I'm sure there is some hang up. Either it's slow mail for just certain letters while other letters get through like normal or someone is snagging mail in between here and there?


I really don't know. Things usually turn up but not always.... Good luck.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 19, 2018)

last time I used a cc at gp the delay was weeks, I lost my items. no more cc. cash is king


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Any of you good growing brothers grew out or is growing black gold?


Grown it, grown it again and have F2s in very early veg right now. All plants have been average in size or better and have a lot of branches. Very potent without couchlock and always raises eyebrows with it’s strength. Puts weight on after 7 weeks.

Face rush on first hit and always distorted time a lot. Skunky fuel and loud. A fave with all who have tried it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2018)

What about Texas Tea?

@Vato_504 said: ↑
Any of you good growing brothers grew out or is growing black gold?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What about Texas Tea?
> 
> @Vato_504 said: ↑
> Any of you good growing brothers grew out or is growing black gold?


What’s Texas tea fam


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2018)

Elderly people recognize “Black Gold” reference from a very old theme song for an ancient TV show “The Beverly Hillbillies”!


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Elderly people recognize “Black Gold” reference from a very old theme song for an ancient TV show “The Beverly Hillbillies”!


"Up from the ground came a bubbling crude, Black Gold...Texas Tea. Ohhh that Ellie Mae. 
Yeah I'm old...SD


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What’s Texas tea fam


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Elderly people recognize “Black Gold” reference from a very old theme song for an ancient TV show “The Beverly Hillbillies”!


I'M NOT ELDERLY!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I'M NOT ELDERLY!


Get off my lawn!


----------



## morgwar (Feb 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


They played reruns of that, Andy griffith and gilligans island late Saturday mornings after he-man transformers, GI Joe and voltron cartoons were finished in the 80s It meant get out of your PJ's and go play outside, lol. Omg I'm old !!!!
Gen X represent!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> last time I used a cc at gp the delay was weeks, I lost my items. no more cc. cash is king


No shit.

I used CC friday night and get an email from payofix, no answer. I called my bank and they acted like they have no idea what I'm talking about so I wait till this morning and call payofix back, they tell me I have to call the bank, so I call the bank again and still they have no idea what I'm talking about.

$68 dollars just gone without a trace via standard mail and now I can't even use my cc. WTF, I'm just trying to give them my money.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


This whole time I thought they meant the T in Texas, not tea. LOL


----------



## the gnome (Feb 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> "Up from the ground came a bubbling crude, Black Gold...Texas Tea. Ohhh that Ellie Mae.
> Yeah I'm old...SD





hillbill said:


> Elderly people recognize “Black Gold” reference from a very old theme song for an ancient TV show “The Beverly Hillbillies”!



someone say elderly?? Damn, can I get the buffet seniors discount 

Up from the ground came a bubbling crude....
Back Gold.....
Texas Tea...

ellie may was hot hot hot, way better than the brady bunches marsha

FUN FACT
Jethro, ellie mays bumbling brother was soused on LSD on most episodes


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2018)

He had an illegal smile!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ellie may was hot hot hot, way better than the brady bunches marsha


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

Is the site having issues again? I cant sign in and the timers for the reverse auctions are all at zero?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Is the site having issues again? I cant sign in and the timers for the reverse auctions are all at zero?


It seems to be working fine for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Is the site having issues again? I cant sign in and the timers for the reverse auctions are all at zero?


It's all good here; everything on auction.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

Hmmm, I just screen shot this about 20 seconds ago....and I still cant seem to sign in?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hmmm, I just screen shot this about 20 seconds ago....and I still cant seem to sign in?
> View attachment 4092511


I bet it's a cache problem. 
Have you tried hitting refresh?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

BTW, you aren't missing anything. 
The auction won't get interesting for another 3 hours...


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

I "x" out of everything and went back to the site and it all is working now. Odd, I've never had that happen before.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> BTW, you aren't missing anything.
> The auction won't get interesting for another 3 hours...


After it working now, I just seen the real reserve prices haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I "x" out of everything and went back to the site and it all is working now. Odd, I've never had that happen before.


Yep, cache problem. 
I had a similar problem with login a week ago.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, cache problem.
> I had a similar problem with login a week ago.


Something on my end or GPS?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Something on my end or GPS?


Your end. (Browser cache.)


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2018)

So I have an extra pack of Chinook haze.... hint hint... anyone. Just sayin. It's extra.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> They played reruns of that, Andy griffith and gilligans island late Saturday mornings after he-man transformers, GI Joe and voltron cartoons were finished in the 80s It meant get out of your PJ's and go play outside, lol. Omg I'm old !!!!
> Gen X represent!!


Andy Griffith comes on a local channel at 7 and 7:30 here every weeknite. The wife wants to watch it but I've seen every episode at least 10x. I can tell you the plot within 30 seconds when an episode comes on


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No shit.
> 
> I used CC friday night and get an email from payofix, no answer. I called my bank and they acted like they have no idea what I'm talking about so I wait till this morning and call payofix back, they tell me I have to call the bank, so I call the bank again and still they have no idea what I'm talking about.
> 
> $68 dollars just gone without a trace via standard mail and now I can't even use my cc. WTF, I'm just trying to give them my money.


Your card has to be cleared through your bank for international transactions. I had to do this with US bank first.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Your card has to be cleared through your bank for international transactions. I had to do this with US bank first.


That's what payofix said but the person working "after hours" at the bank sounded like she had no idea what I was talking about so I have to call tomor when bank is open. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what payofix said but the person working "after hours" at the bank sounded like she had no idea what I was talking about so I have to call tomor when bank is open. Thanks for the heads up.


I've encountered a few dumb asses working at my bank.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 19, 2018)

I got my copper via credit card last week but I was shut out of my account for the month of January. Figured GP was angry I was running TD strains lol (dude could care less probably) might have to run black gold f3 if it doesn't come back though. My cc company is familiar with my overseas tastes thanks to aliexpress so things tend to go smooth.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 19, 2018)

Less then 24 hours after putting 5 dreamcatchers between two moist flaps one is shooting out some white stuff. 
I have to admit that is impressive. 
I have never lasted even close to 24 hours between two moist flaps.....
Cheers


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 19, 2018)

Wish the packs came with the art work on the packaging thats on the site.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what payofix said but the person working "after hours" at the bank sounded like she had no idea what I was talking about so I have to call tomor when bank is open. Thanks for the heads up.


yep, I called my bank too, and then payoshit emailed and said I needed to do it again, so I did, over and over, My bank says nada yet, so it goes, till my cart was empty and I lost the fucking deal anyways. 
I got the beans later(recently) on auction and I did pay more to get er done.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've encountered a few dumb asses working at my bank.


You loving on China ? It was their error not his bank's


----------



## Stoobie (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's what payofix said but the person working "after hours" at the bank sounded like she had no idea what I was talking about so I have to call tomor when bank is open. Thanks for the heads up.


I had the same issue. I had to call the bank's fraud department...different number than the bank's main number. Bank is closed today for holiday, but the fraud department was working. 

Hibernate seeds now paid for. And there was much rejoicing. (hooray)


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 19, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Wish the packs came with the art work on the packaging thats on the site.


Right!

I want the Sky Dweller artwork to go with my pack.


----------



## Dek530 (Feb 19, 2018)

So Gu~ sent me out a new pack of the dirty fantasy less than 24 hours after my other pack getting lost in the mail  Tragedy averted thanks to GPS

Just sent out a cash payment for the first time after having some issues with payofix, anybody send it out in a 12 x 9.5 envelope before? USPS only had window envelopes and I was worried about the cash poking out through my index cards. Just put it in the window envolope and put that in the bigger flat rate envelope

Couple of my Night Riders and California Cannons are really perking up, almost transplant time. Gonna be popping some sky dwellers this week as well


----------



## CBGB (Feb 19, 2018)

GG4 & Colorado Flo x Stardawg
I really need to start learning the names of these strains.

And @Gu~ can we get a Chem91xBlackGold? I bet it would be hard to keep those stocked!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 19, 2018)

Get a walmart prepaid visa or master card. All of my orders have been with it. NVR had one problem. They do charge $0.33 cents for overseas charge but that's it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> He had an illegal smile!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

Stoobie said:


> I had the same issue. I had to call the bank's fraud department...different number than the bank's main number. Bank is closed today for holiday, but the fraud department was working.
> 
> Hibernate seeds now paid for. And there was much rejoicing. (hooray)


I just tried calling fraud dept and they said they show nothing, lol. I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow and call the bank and ask them what's up and just tell them to give gps my damn money.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 19, 2018)

CBGB said:


> View attachment 4092657
> 
> GG4 & Colorado Flo x Stardawg
> I really need to start learning the names of these strains.
> ...


CO flo x star dawg is people badlands. What kind of smells are you getting?

Gg4 x sd is tomahawk


----------



## Swampjack (Feb 19, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> I hope this is in the right place.
> 
> I have been a steady buyer of Greenpoint seeds for the past year. Enough to have earned 2 times 350 points in nuggets. With no directions as to how the system works, with the first 350 purchase I left under $50 unused, thinking I would be able to use the balance on a future purchase. I was ready to accept the loss since I didn't know the rules. Until I see that GU is giving other customers their unused points back.
> 
> ...


GU and I have kissed and made up.
Finally got concerns listened to.
He's getting better and better at this.
Buy Greenpoint for the best.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


>


John Prine's the Man!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just tried calling fraud dept and they said they show nothing, lol. I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow and call the bank and ask them what's up and just tell them to give gps my damn money.


A few months ago I placed an order by credit card, to another seed bank, within 30 minutes I got a notice from my banks fraud department regarding a $30 purchase. 
My seedbank purchase was over $200, so I answered no "I did not authorize this purchase".
O-fuck-o-dear, they cancelled my card and my order.
It took me about 3 attempts, 3 hours on the phone and 3 threats that I would pull my money out and close my account, until they reactivated it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just tried calling fraud dept and they said they show nothing, lol. I guess I'll have to wait till tomorrow and call the bank and ask them what's up and just tell them to give gps my damn money.


I just went round and round with my credit card company and Enterprise car rental over their bullshit damage waiver charges. The damage waiver costs more than the rental! You have to watch Enterprise or they'll screw you every time.
No way I'm gonna use my card with the reports coming out here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I just went round and round with my credit card company and Enterprise car rental over their bullshit damage waiver charges. The damage waiver costs more than the rental! You have to watch Enterprise or they'll screw you every time.
> No way I'm gonna use my card with the reports coming out here.


I'll be going the priority mail money order from now on, lol.

I have to say GPS is more than understanding and I in no way think anything less of their service. Top notch and worth the coin. The cc thing is a touchy thing in the cannabis world so I understand it's limitations. If I knew it was routed overseas I would have called bank ahead of time but I assumed it was state side with no need to verify.


----------



## CBGB (Feb 19, 2018)

@typoerror
At first the purple badlands is fruity with earth and skunk the fruity is not really a specific fruit just a wonderful mix of sweet fruit. The next smell is menthol not as much of a smell as it is that feeling you get when you inhale menthol. That's actually about all the smells I get after that they all just blend together. The flavor is basically the smell with more earth og flavors. This is a purple strain that will please a very picky smoker. The high is a good mix of head and body at 3 bong rips for me. 4 and I tend to get sleepy.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 19, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> You loving on China ? It was their error not his bank's


I like their fireworks..... haven't had any issues with Payofix with 3 orders yet. My card had to be ok'd by my bank for any International transactions.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 19, 2018)

And the few times i used my c.c. it went thru with zero problems..no phoning anyone,just like buying anything online  and i'm not in the US


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> And the few times i used my c.c. it went thru with zero problems..no phoning anyone,just like buying anything online  and *i'm not in the US[*/QUOTE]


That's why. This is just an United States issue, we're overly paranoid about everything. That's why we out spend the world in military budgets 3 to 1 and there are more guns than people here. We are very afraid of everything.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's why. This is just an United States issue, we're overly paranoid about everything. That's why we out spend the world in military budgets 3 to 1 and there are more guns than people here. We are very afraid of everything.


Not me, with my 12 gauge pump and .44, I'm not afraid.


----------



## morgwar (Feb 19, 2018)

With all the freebies and cheap sales I'm surprised there aren't more grow journals out there. Are there some I'm missing?
I'd love to see some snake oil or tomahawk going. Don't let my crappy old journal be the only one lol. 
Don't be shy everybody was really supportive even when things got hairy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's why. This is just an United States issue, we're overly paranoid about everything............ We are very afraid of everything.


"Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you."



* just drained the nuggets - no....the GPS nuggets. Cowboy Kush for shipping. The end. But I expect there's going to be a big trade market in about a year.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you."
> 
> View attachment 4092801
> 
> * just drained the nuggets - no....the GPS nuggets. Cowboy Kush for shipping. The end. But I expect there's going to be a big trade market in about a year.


Oh they're people after us but guns aren't going to help.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's why. This is just an United States issue, we're overly paranoid about everything. That's why we out spend the world in military budgets 3 to 1 and there are more guns than people here. We are very afraid of everything.


To clarify, I'm with you 110 percent on the ridiculous military budget.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh they're people after us but guns aren't going to help.


It will help against people like the ones who pulled the home invasion next door!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

Holy shit, slap me and call me Susan just got confirmation email from GPS apparently my cc order went through? The bank must have taken a hint by me calling 3 times.

The bank must be like the Mobsters off Futurama, "if he pulls out his wad of cash three times then we give him the clamps, three is the appropriate number of times"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 19, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> It will help against people like the ones who pulled the home invasion next door!


I own a pistol and have my conceal carry permit too. I'm American and I'm scared of the rest of these mofos out here, lol. I'm like Heston with my 9mm


----------



## tatonka (Feb 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they're not after you."
> 
> View attachment 4092801
> 
> * just drained the nuggets - no....the GPS nuggets. Cowboy Kush for shipping. The end. But I expect there's going to be a big trade market in about a year.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2018)

morgwar said:


> With all the freebies and cheap sales I'm surprised there aren't more grow journals out there. Are there some I'm missing?
> I'd love to see some snake oil or tomahawk going. Don't let my crappy old journal be the only one lol.
> Don't be shy everybody was really supportive even when things got hairy.


I've got both of those going. I'll post when the buds get juicier.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I own a pistol and have my conceal carry permit too. I'm American and I'm scared of the rest of these mofos out here, lol. I'm like Heston with my 9mm


I own way too many lol.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 19, 2018)

Purple badlands day 12

Purple badlands # 5
 
 
 

Dreamcatcher + knight rider


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2018)

morgwar said:


> With all the freebies and cheap sales I'm surprised there aren't more grow journals out there. Are there some I'm missing?
> I'd love to see some snake oil or tomahawk going. Don't let my crappy old journal be the only one lol.
> Don't be shy everybody was really supportive even when things got hairy.


The lack of journals or info on some of these strains is ridiculous. I swear some folks just buy seeds to say they have the seeds lol
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The lack of journals or info on some of these strains is ridiculous. I swear some folks just buy seeds to say they have the seeds lol
> Cheers


Well duh its way easier to buy beans then grow fire lol

Ive seen some guys huge bean collections and they only grow one or 2 at a time lol


----------



## Craigson (Feb 20, 2018)

Not the best pics but I harvested a few bodega bubblegum #1 clones last night plus a bodega#1 mother. Neglected a tiny bit as I had so many clones goin but lookin good.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 20, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands day 12View attachment 4092891
> 
> Purple badlands # 5
> View attachment 4092887
> ...


What brand are those wraps again? Look delicious


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2018)

Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
 
Cheers


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What brand are those wraps again? Look delicious


i agree.king palms i think he said? i went on a little field trip to my local stores looking for those over the weekend.no luck.settled on some backwoods.gross.why anyone would want to stuff fire tasting bud in one of those lolz.different strokes for sure.i'll be saving my woods wraps for roaches from now on.


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i agree.king palms i think he said? i went on a little field trip to my local stores looking for those over the weekend.no luck.settled on some backwoods.gross.why anyone would want to stuff fire tasting bud in one of those lolz.different strokes for sure.i'll be saving my woods wraps for roaches from now on.


Lol all the kids at my job except one are backwoods bonkers.I hate'm ton pay day i'll get rid of a little bit and they're stuffin them things like crazy in the parking lot.One of them prefers to hang with me and we kill a fatty in some regular papers.He understands that good smoke shouldn't be masked by what it's wrapped in.But like ya said different strokes.More of a demographic thing i feel.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2018)

Jelly Pie starting to purple up nicely.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 20, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Lol all the kids at my job except one are backwoods bonkers.I hate'm ton pay day i'll get rid of a little bit and they're stuffin them things like crazy in the parking lot.One of them prefers to hang with me and we kill a fatty in some regular papers.He understands that good smoke shouldn't be masked by what it's wrapped in.But like ya said different strokes.More of a demographic thing i feel.


i started rolling some goji(gunslinger going into flower cab in a month) up in a woods wrap on sunday and thought wtf am i doing? trashed the wrap and rolled my normal raw.started using the cardboard filters that come in the gps papers,i like those.christ,i cant even find filters around me lulz.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
> View attachment 4093020
> Cheers


needs calmag


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
> View attachment 4093020
> Cheers


Might let 'em go a couple more weeks!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
> View attachment 4093020
> Cheers


.....about a pound


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
> View attachment 4093020
> Cheers


That female in the middle must be terrified.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That female in the middle must be terrified.


Funny you should mention that. I thought I heard her yell me too as a put her in the dirt.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2018)

3 Copper Chem 49 days today are now heavy on lemon and some volatile solvent. One is a bit runty but frosty not so dense buds with the bigger two having bigger and denser buds. They are stinking up the place today when tent is open. Some fan leaves have as dense coverage of trichs as calyxes do on lesser breeds!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 20, 2018)

a whole 36hrs? so are you wanting a refund or another pak? Pfft 

just messin on ya 
seriously tho, C+C has the best bath to basking under the lamp times I've ever seen.
not to mention those thick white vigorous germ roots.
Ive seen taproots poking out in under 15hrs with this one.
and another record with cookies-n-chem, from the bath to breaking soil---> 3days.
that's health and vigor in thee extreeeme


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 20, 2018)

Morning brainstorm sesh with the girls.
 
Day 17 12/12
Top left sinmint #3, next to Elmer's glue.
Left Bottom 4, cookies n chem n 5 to the right dreamcatchers.
Lower 5 are sinmint 3s thinkn on chucking cnc pollen(chem mint' cream)


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 20, 2018)

I snagged a pack of snake oil. Sent payment Fri, should be there today. Very excited to pop them. I'm big sour diesel fan.


----------



## Swampjack (Feb 20, 2018)

KAL EL said:


> I snagged a pack of snake oil. Sent payment Fri, should be there today. Very excited to pop them. I'm big sour diesel fan.





hillbill said:


> 3 Copper Chem 49 days today are now heavy on lemon and some volatile solvent. One is a bit runty but frosty not so dense buds with the bigger two having bigger and denser buds. They are stinking up the place today when tent is open. Some fan leaves have as dense coverage of trichs as calyxes do on lesser breeds!


----------



## Swampjack (Feb 20, 2018)

1st Copper chem. Don't know days. I was sick at time, but it was read. Great.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 20, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Morning brainstorm sesh with the girls.
> View attachment 4093116
> Day 17 12/12
> Top left sinmint #3, next to Elmer's glue.
> ...


Damn you, so tidy


----------



## Gritzman (Feb 20, 2018)

I went to order a pack Jelly Pie but they ran out of stock before I could get a pack. 
How long does it take Greenpoint to restock their inventory?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> I went to order a pack Jelly Pie but they ran out of stock before I could get a pack.
> How long does it take Greenpoint to restock their inventory?


Greenpoint has a thing called the reverse auction where strains prices drop every hour but they only list one pack at a time. Once it sells the item is no longer available at that price but it typically resets back to starting price in 5-10 minutes. If you want jelly pie check back in about 4-6 hours and it should be back to like $70ish.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2018)

Also I'm not sure if you can still order jelly pie at its original price of $107 while auction is going on but you can email GPS and they'll hook you up.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Dreamcatchers about 36 hours to sprout
> View attachment 4093020
> Cheers


Better pull em they hermied. I can see the seeds from here. Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 20, 2018)

Someone snagged the jelly from my cart today too lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 20, 2018)

the sale on the Texas Butter was just too much. snagged a pack at $47.77


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2018)

Sundance Kid.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the sale on the Texas Butter was just too much. snagged a pack at $47.77


That's the one strain I've never seen a grow report on. 
I've had a pack for a while, but just haven't been able to plant them.
I imagine with the Banana Og and Stardawg, she could be one of the stronger Greenpoint releases.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's the one strain I've never seen a grow report on.
> I've had a pack for a while, but just haven't been able to plant them.
> I imagine with the Banana Og and Stardawg, she could be one of the stronger Greenpoint releases.


mine will get planted immediately as i have an opening due to some failed pre98 bubba seeds. 

have heard the banana really shines in this strain.

these are my first GPS beans...


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> a whole 36hrs? so are you wanting a refund or another pak? Pfft
> 
> just messin on ya
> seriously tho, C+C has the best bath to basking under the lamp times I've ever seen.
> ...


Doesn't even come close to Nevil's seeds, they usually popped in 12 hrs or less.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Doesn't even come close to Nevil's seeds, they usually popped in 12 hrs or less.



Oh ya well seeds from such and such use to pop as soon as they were taken out of the package. Nevil's wasn't even close to that 
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Oh ya well seeds from such and such use to pop as soon as they were taken out of the package. Nevil's wasn't even close to that
> Cheers


Wow!, I'd like to get some such and such seeds. What seedbank has them? Nevil's flowered in 24 hrs bet such and such took longer than that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 21, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Wow!, I'd like to get some such and such seeds. What seedbank has them? Nevil's flowered in 24 hrs bet such and such took longer than that.


 Such and such seed bank has them. But they are sold out ATM. Such and such has the real deal RKS that turns into a pound of dank as soon as it is removed from the calyx. They cant figure out how to get it in the packaging before it turns into a pound of RKS. But that is sold out too. Heard the seeds came from Kentucky.....
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Such and such seed bank has them. But they are sold out ATM. Such and such has the real deal RKS that turns into a pound of dank as soon as it is removed from the calyx. They cant figure out how to get it in the packaging before it turns into a pound of RKS. But that is sold out too. Heard the seeds came from Kentucky.....
> Cheers


Oh yeh, I got those the last time I was there, don't believe all the hype.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2018)

My last 5 Dream Cathers hit the towel last night as well as my last 3 Bodhi Cobra Lips. First time was 4/5 germ with 3 beautiful males and a mutant without a growth tip, just a big fan leaf!

Still keeping an eye open for nuts on two California Cannon but looking good at 3 weeks 10/14 and already lots of trichs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's the one strain I've never seen a grow report on.
> I've had a pack for a while, but just haven't been able to plant them.
> I imagine with the Banana Og and Stardawg, she could be one of the stronger Greenpoint releases.


Texas Butter is hard to find for a good price, but I managed to snag a pack yesterday.
Had my eye on that one for several weeks...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4068240
> 4 packs for under 40 hell yeah


Have you popped any Evergreen beans yet? 
I got a pack yesterday for $17 -- free with nuggets!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter is hard to find for a good price, but I managed to snag a pack yesterday.
> Had my eye on that one for several weeks...


They use to be one of the cheapest strains from Greenpoint.


----------



## CBGB (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm guessing hammerhead and the banana fiasco has really peaked the interest in those banana strains.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter is hard to find for a good price, but I managed to snag a pack yesterday.
> Had my eye on that one for several weeks...


Ha ha i ordered texas butter and evergreen as well i sangged the butter for 42 i think

But i havent seen it for lower

Got OBS and bilzzard bush yesterday


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

CBGB said:


> I'm guessing hammerhead and the banana fiasco has really peaked the interest in those banana strains.


I like variety. 
It would be fun to cross chinook haze & Texas butter. Orange/banana with a chem twist from stardawg!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2018)

CBGB said:


> I'm guessing hammerhead and the banana fiasco has really peaked the interest in those banana strains.


Heard a lil bout that fiasco-my cbanana s1's turned out pretty good


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2018)

Raindance landed in 5 days last week-popped 3-so far 6 for 6 between raindance & blizzard bush-nice work


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I like variety.
> It would be fun to cross chinook haze & Texas butter. Orange/banana with a chem twist from stardawg!


Lol, I’m thinking of buying gunslinger and crossing with Texas butter. The name is just sitting there asking to be used 

TEXAS GUNSLINGER


----------



## CBGB (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I like variety.
> It would be fun to cross chinook haze & Texas butter. Orange/banana with a chem twist from stardawg!


Variety is where it's at. I love pheno hunting open population f2s. But orange banana is something I've never thought of combining, very interesting idea.

@Bubby'sndalab I have seen some really high quality plants in the cb s1s he made the ones you just posted included. Did you keep any clones or collect any pollen? He's making killer crosses reversing her that I need to get my hands on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Lol, I’m thinking of buying gunslinger and crossing with Texas butter. The name is just sitting there asking to be used
> 
> TEXAS GUNSLINGER


Gun Butter? 

Sounds dirty...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

CBGB said:


> Variety is where it's at. I love pheno hunting open population f2s. But orange banana is something I've never thought of combining, very interesting idea.
> 
> @Bubby'sndalab I have seen some really high quality plants in the cb s1s he made the ones you just posted included. Did you keep any clones or collect any pollen? He's making killer crosses reversing her that I need to get my hands on.


Or you could cross banana (Texas Butter) with strawberry diesel (The Deputy). 

It could happen...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Or you could cross banana (Texas Butter) with strawberry diesel (The Deputy).
> 
> It could happen...



That sounds aweaome


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2018)

CBGB said:


> Variety is where it's at. I love pheno hunting open population f2s. But orange banana is something I've never thought of combining, very interesting idea.
> 
> @Bubby'sndalab I have seen some really high quality plants in the cb s1s he made the ones you just posted included. Did you keep any clones or collect any pollen? He's making killer crosses reversing her that I need to get my hands on.


Yea bro- i always keep clones of everything-runnin a couple of those cb crosses now-


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gun Butter?
> 
> Sounds dirty...


Butter slinger


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 21, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Butter slinger


Mrs. Peel


----------



## the gnome (Feb 21, 2018)

the gnome said:


> a whole 36hrs? so are you wanting a refund or another pak? Pfft
> 
> just messin on ya
> seriously tho, C+C has the best bath to basking under the lamp times I've ever seen.
> ...





jonsnow399 said:


> Doesn't even come close to Nevil's seeds, they usually popped in 12 hrs or less.


oh yeah 
well after my cookies-n-chem sprouted in 3 days, stanky stanky buds were nearly ripe 5 later!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

I want another pack of bodega bubblegum but it rarely goes for less than $50. 

Someone just paid $57.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you popped any Evergreen beans yet?
> I got a pack yesterday for $17 -- free with nuggets!


not yet waiting on free space 


Chunky Stool said:


> Or you could cross banana (Texas Butter) with strawberry diesel (The Deputy).
> 
> It could happen...


Texas Ranger


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2018)

I just got copper chem for nuggets and shipping. Badass, I think at this rate I'm going to end up with the whole lineup.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I just got copper chem for nuggets and shipping. Badass, I think at this rate I'm going to end up with the whole lineup.


Yeah, I keep thinking I'm done but those auction prices are hard to pass up...


----------



## macsnax (Feb 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I keep thinking I'm done but those auction prices are hard to pass up...


I know, the auction plus nuggets. It's hard to resist.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 21, 2018)

used up the pa


macsnax said:


> I know, the auction plus nuggets. It's hard to resist.


fo sure! I just used the last of my nuggetz and picked up gunslinger for $28, on;ly had $9 left but it kept 
calling to me every time the auction price reset to a lower price 

now it's time to start using up all the paks of GPS gear I have lol.
currently in bloom dreamcatcher-bodega bubbgump-purple badlands-lucky 7, 
in veg there's raindance, and soon to be much more


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Texas Ranger


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 21, 2018)

Texas Ranger aka Chuck Norris


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 21, 2018)

Fuckers quit snagging my dreamcatcher!

 and my jelly pie,deputy,and cookies


----------



## feva (Feb 21, 2018)

someone got me on the hibernate too lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuckers quit snagging my dreamcatcher!
> 
> and my jelly pie,deputy,and cookies


Lol- jus said the same thing bout dreamcatcher to the ole lady


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 21, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Lol- jus said the same thing bout dreamcatcher to the ole lady


Ha ha been whatching it for weeks and i dont want to have to pay for multiple tracking orders as i have to send em money again


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuckers quit snagging my dreamcatcher!
> 
> and my jelly pie,deputy,and cookies


Good luck with those strains. 
Prices are a little high right now compared to earlier this morning.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 21, 2018)

Almost lost everyone of these seedlings a little over a week ago to a severe overwatering issue (a natural cause)... Long story.

Did not think they were gonna make it... I really didn't.

To my surprise, they are coming back strong!

 

They will be in 3 gallon bags next week and be thrown out of the veg room to flower, into the dungeon with these girls... For further selection.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 21, 2018)

Reverse auction is marketing genious. I can only imagine how many packs have been sold this way.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 21, 2018)

Just scored maverick for 22 bucks out the door. Bodega bubble gum and 2 packs of jelly pie. Grand total of 110 for all 4 packs. Absolutely ridiculous. First shipment of jelly pie showed today. Dropped 3 seeds right away. I can't wait to see what these can do


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 21, 2018)

You're a madman @Gu~ . I can't believe your prices and how fast you got my gear across the border. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Heard a lil bout that fiasco-my cbanana s1's turned out pretty goodView attachment 4093637 View attachment 4093644


I've grown a couple of Banana Og crosses as well.
This is Horace (Banana Og x Nigerian)
12 oz off this girl with 2 weeks veg and 11 weeks flower.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a couple of Banana Og crosses as well.
> This is Horace (Banana Og x Nigerian)
> 12 oz off this girl with 2 weeks veg and 11 weeks flower.
> View attachment 4093899 View attachment 4093900


Chunky & funky


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a couple of Banana Og crosses as well.
> This is Horace (Banana Og x Nigerian)
> 12 oz off this girl with 2 weeks veg and 11 weeks flower.
> View attachment 4093899 View attachment 4093900


Big yielder!
How is the smoke?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 21, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Chunky & funky


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You're a madman @Gu~ . I can't believe your prices and how fast you got my gear across the border. Absolutely ridiculous.


Top notch customer service to boot!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Top notch customer service to boot!


That's how you get customers for life


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Big yielder!
> How is the smoke?


Swamp Boys Nigerian is an early version of JJ's Nigerian Haze, before he was finished working it.

Strong and can lead to intense self awareness, a.k.a. Paranoia. I put her on the same level of Sativa as Super Silver Haze, but the high is stronger and trippier, with some Afghan comatose, fuzziness and hunger thrown in.
She has a weird metallic pineapple smell that she shared with the 3D (WiFi x Nigerian), so i assume its a Nigerian Haze trait.


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 21, 2018)

Out of nine ace high plants, 6 males and 3 females.
Out of five pioneer kush, 3 males and 2 females.
I have a couple males that look pretty good.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a couple of Banana Og crosses as well.
> This is Horace (Banana Og x Nigerian)
> 12 oz off this girl with 2 weeks veg and 11 weeks flower.
> View attachment 4093899 View attachment 4093900


Nice nugget there


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 22, 2018)

72 hours or so.
About as vigorous as any I've popped.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 22, 2018)

*Reverse Auction Weekend is LIVE!*
*https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Reverse Auction Weekend is LIVE!*
> *https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/*


Went to the website right after you posted this bro & got dreamcatcher for a buddy @JohnGlennsGarden-@Cold$moke finally got it-25$ out the door w/nuggets


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 22, 2018)

I been wanting the Dynamite Diesel, got it for $22 shipped.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 22, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I been wanting the Dynamite Diesel, got it for 22$.


Nice score


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

I've been wanting Sundance Kid for a while & snagged it this morning for $29 out the door (no nuggets).


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 72 hours or so.
> About as vigorous as any I've popped.
> View attachment 4094090


I'd wait a couple more weeks, maybe use a scope on that trichome first, looks great !


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 22, 2018)

Hickok Haze for $22 right now

Somebody grab it


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

Damn i woke up and there was a bunch for sale

Said ok ill give it 30 min for the next price drop and it was all gone lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> Hickok Haze for $22 right now
> 
> Somebody grab it


raindance $37


----------



## macsnax (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn i woke up and there was a bunch for sale
> 
> Said ok ill give it 30 min for the next price drop and it was all gone lol


Yeah.... I've bought 4 packs this morning.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

its refreshing not spending over a bill on a pack of seeds


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> its refreshing not spending over a bill on a pack of seeds


I can dig it-blizzard bush,raindance,garlix,&dreamcatcher for 105$ out the door-ive been a bargain shopper- waiting & then scoring on auctions-if i get jus 1 keeper jus 1 its been well worth it-if i get more then 1 iam flyin out to colo to shake everybody at gps hand & buyin'em a couple rounds of beers to throw back


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 22, 2018)

Got some golden nugget coming my way


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2018)

I got hibernate and cackleberry earlier. Been wanting a pack of cackleberry ever since I saw bob’s. It’ll be a while until I run them but I’m stoked.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Got some golden nugget coming my way


Nice. 
If I can get golden nugget, eagle scout & full moon fever, my collection will be complete.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 22, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Reverse auction is marketing genious. I can only imagine how many packs have been sold this way.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 22, 2018)

smart marketing strategy
he's been on top of it since the get go. the reverse auction is demonstration that $100+ paks of seeds sell
regardless, but the reverse auction probably sells as much or maybe more in qty. while 
fishing in a lot more customers that will be buying the $100 paks after the reverse auction.
another thing is if a breeder is sitting on piles of beanz that will be going stale, the reverse auction will minimize losses, 
no different than going to the super market and getting the meats 30%off that expires in 2 days
win win for both sides of the coin


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 22, 2018)

Making progress on my building.shits about to get real.trying to have everything ready and running by end of March.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Making progress on my building.shits about to get real.trying to have everything ready and running by end of March.
> View attachment 4094215[/QUOT
> 
> 
> Whats your lighting plans. Have a journal ?


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 22, 2018)

Ill have one room 27 bucket DWC for vegging and sexing seeds.one big flower room with 2 4x10 scrogs and 12 buckets under each light frame.
Will be 1500 watts - 30 vero29 cobs per 4x10.
I plan on running double and 4 packs of seeds at a time.
I'll move the females to the flower room as soon as they show sex.i can lift the lids on the buckets and take the whole plant and move into a dif system in flower room.
I should be able to go through a 4x10 every 30 days of a different strain


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Making progress on my building.shits about to get real.trying to have everything ready and running by end of March.
> View attachment 4094215


Lookin good bubba


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 22, 2018)

Sorry if anybody was waiting I just snatched the Texas butter for 32.


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I want another pack of bodega bubblegum but it rarely goes for less than $50.
> 
> Someone just paid $57.


I bought a pack of bodegas & now cannot find them! It's been driving me crazy it's unlike me to not put them in my seed fridge asap! I keep thinking they will show up but I did have a pack in my cart for awhile...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Sorry if anybody was waiting I just snatched the Texas butter for 32.


i saw that, i was wondering when someone would jump on it.


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Making progress on my building.shits about to get real.trying to have everything ready and running by end of March.
> View attachment 4094215


Looking good bro!,, I am jealous to say the least! I am going to get my floors insulated with spray foam this summer -20 F has been kicking my butt this winter...


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking good bro!,, I am jealous to say the least! I am going to get my floors insulated with spray foam this summer -20 F has been kicking my butt this winter...


Its was 70 yesterday and snowed today, fucken New England...


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

I got about a foot of snow today haha but no 70 degree temps


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2018)

Yikes! Auction prices are a little high right now.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking good bro!,, I am jealous to say the least! I am going to get my floors insulated with spray foam this summer -20 F has been kicking my butt this winter...


Yeah I put it up on 4x4 post so I can
insulate the floors with R30 than I'll back fill around the sides and underneath with sand.
Ima tile all the floors also and put an exterior door on in the inside to the flower room to completely seal it for co2.no windows at all in the whole building.its gonna be like a giant vault lol.
100 amp 220 box for all the cobs and mini split and a 50 amp 110 for everything else.shit is gonna be set up epic as fuck.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

Ha ha i ran a 100 amp sub for my 8x12......it leaves room for expansion 

Rigid foam is more expensive but worth its weight in gold .


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha i ran a 100 amp sub for my 8x12......it leaves room for expansion
> 
> Rigid foam is more expensive but worth its weight in gold .


Yeh, I just put 2" foam in my ceiling last week, now its too hot. lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

Id just line the wet areas with cement board then use a waterproofer like red gaurd cheaper then tiles 
plus youd do something silmilar anyway for tile backer 

And make your co2 rooms like a mini ballon lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I just put 2" foam in my ceiling last week, now its too hot. lol


Ha ha ya it works both ways like a coffee thermos. 

I got 6 inch walls with 3/4 subfloor tonge and groove for my exterior sheeting (most use 1/2)

I got 2 inch rigid foam that is foamed in place
Then i STUFFED. 6 inch fiberglass into a 3 inch cavity.

This does 2 things it dercreases the r value of the fiberglass but it also rasies the thermal density of the wall .

And since its so tightly packed it does not allow for air flow.

Besides i cauled every joint in structual grade silicone. (Benefits of being a construction worker) the shops have to throw away caulking past its date .

It went to my grow room probably 500 dollars just in caulk at 12 bucks a tube (we use the good stuff)


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

But i went full retard when i insulated and airseald cause i live in a cold climate 

I guarantee few people caulk their stud joints ha ha


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

@Heisengrow @jonsnow399 

I finally made a little grow journal if you 2 wana check it out .

Your more then welcome to


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Id just line the wet areas with cement board then use a waterproofer like red gaurd cheaper then tiles
> plus youd do something silmilar anyway for tile backer
> 
> And make your co2 rooms like a mini ballon lol


How's that red guard hold up to foot traffic? I've never used it. 
On my last home tile project I used Schluter Ditra tile backer, in my arctic entry, for it's vapor barrier qualities and epoxy grout, which is impermeable as well.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 22, 2018)

I have no clue i havent used it yet.

Im getting ready to redo my shower and im trying to pick between the 2 myself
Probably going with the schluter as well 
But i still havent added up the finish costs 
Will know in about 2 days lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Heisengrow @jonsnow399
> 
> I finally made a little grow journal if you 2 wana check it out .
> 
> Your more then welcome to


link?ill check it out


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Heisengrow @jonsnow399
> 
> I finally made a little grow journal if you 2 wana check it out .
> 
> Your more then welcome to


I have some insulation between the joists, but i put the foam on the ceiling, taping the joints. Then I stapled and taped bags made of reflectix type material to that. I purposely let the bags sag a bit to make air pockets which should give more insulation value. I get the bags out of a local dumpster for free.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> link?ill check it out


Lets see if this works lol

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

Hey heisen you ever grow the maverick?


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 23, 2018)

Was on late the other night sight shut down had 3 things in cart for low price and Gu made it right with free stuff goes to show you how great they are don’t want to here complaining they always make it right....Reason why they’re number one!!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> How's that red guard hold up to foot traffic? I've never used it.
> On my last home tile project I used Schluter Ditra tile backer, in my arctic entry, for it's vapor barrier qualities and epoxy grout, which is impermeable as well.


I recoat my floor with it every two runs. Works well for me.

Redgaurd that is.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I recoat my floor with it every two runs. Works well for me.
> 
> Redgaurd that is.


Thanks, that's good to know.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Just got evergreen at 17 just now and Chinook haze lastnight at 22


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I put it up on 4x4 post so I can
> insulate the floors with R30 than I'll back fill around the sides and underneath with sand.
> Ima tile all the floors also and put an exterior door on in the inside to the flower room to completely seal it for co2.no windows at all in the whole building.its gonna be like a giant vault lol.
> 100 amp 220 box for all the cobs and mini split and a 50 amp 110 for everything else.shit is gonna be set up epic as fuck.


When I did my grow area last year instead of using the roll insulation I had it sprayed with the foam insulation. It is such a good moisture barrier I barley have to run my dehumidifier.If you use the roll insulation you will have to staple plastic sheeting to the bottom of joists.


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 23, 2018)

Hope thos helps ease a few minds. I live in SOCO and can drive my payment to GU in about 2 hours. Of course I mailed my payment though. I did this on Tuesday. I tracked my payment yesterday and it says expected delivery Saturday?

My point is for a the last 15 orders it took 1 day, sometimes 3/4 of a day to arrive. Their are obviously issue with the mail right now. Just an FYI.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Hope thos helps ease a few minds. I live in SOCO and can drive my payment to GU in about 2 hours. Of course I mailed my payment though. I did this on Tuesday. I tracked my payment yesterday and it says expected delivery Saturday?
> 
> My point is for a the last 15 orders it took 1 day, sometimes 3/4 of a day to arrive. Their are obviously issue with the mail right now. Just an FYI.


The USPS is screwed up? Hard to believe.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 23, 2018)

Man there are deals to be had at the auction right now just scored cooper chem at 52.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man there are deals to be had at the auction right now just scored cooper chem at 52.


Bro.. I was thinking the same thing when I saw it at 52. You beat me to the punch. Lol so I got a pack of jelly pie instead for 18 out the door with some nuggets


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Just got evergreen at 17 just now and Chinook haze lastnight at 22


That $22 pack of chinook haze was tempting. I was going to pull the trigger @ $17, even though I got 8 males out my last pack.
The remaining three are beasts! HUGE fan leaves.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man there are deals to be had at the auction right now just scored cooper chem at 52.


Dat wuz my Copper Chem!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Dat wuz my Copper Chem!


I saw that too!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That $22 pack of chinook haze was tempting. I was going to pull the trigger @ $17, even though I got 8 males out my last pack.
> The remaining three are beasts! HUGE fan leaves.


hopefully I don't get as many males. Either way im good with a couple of keepers. Ima have to check yours out so I can see what to expect


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> hopefully I don't get as many males. Either way im good with a couple of keepers. Ima have to check yours out so I can see what to expect


I'm fixin' to put them to bed & will get a pic.
-- edit --
Here's the biggest one. Sorry for the HPS lighting...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

3 for 3 on the jelly pie. Went into soil today with 1/2 inch tails. So far I'm pretty stoked on the whole greenpoint seeds experience.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 23, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Hope thos helps ease a few minds. I live in SOCO and can drive my payment to GU in about 2 hours. Of course I mailed my payment though. I did this on Tuesday. I tracked my payment yesterday and it says expected delivery Saturday?
> 
> My point is for a the last 15 orders it took 1 day, sometimes 3/4 of a day to arrive. Their are obviously issue with the mail right now. Just an FYI.


In pueblo? We should session sometime.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> 3 for 3 on the jelly pie. Went into soil today with 1/2 inch tails. So far I'm pretty stoked on the whole greenpoint seeds experience.


Trust me you will get hooked really quick lol


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

I got some deputy maverick and bodega coming too. Can't decide which one gets wet next. I figure 2 greenpoint strains 2 bodhi strains for my 2, 3x3 rooms.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

Damn gona have to get someone in a different time zone to proxy me a pack of jelly pie and cackelberry !

Those are the only 2 i think im going to buy without trying any of green point stuff yet lol

Hopefully my texas Butterand evergreen arrive today


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I got some deputy maverick and bodega coming too. Can't decide which one gets wet next. I figure 2 greenpoint strains 2 bodhi strains for my 2, 3x3 rooms.


I could show you a pic of what happens when you let about 20-24 strains loose at oncein an 8x8
But ill save myself the embarrassment


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 23, 2018)

What are some of you all's thoughts on proper seed storage. I am going to need to store some for up to 2 years. I'm turning the auction off for a while.


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

I put mine in a jar with rice in the bottom
And throw em in a cool dark place.

I think some guys freeze their seeds for long term storage

As long as they stay cool dry and dark you should be good for years


----------



## greenpointseeds (Feb 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Tank...
> 
> @greenpointseeds


Sorry for the late reply to all of you. I am really sorry. I have been taking down ALL of your notes. If you haven't been by the site lately, you really should. The Gold Nuggets are working great! So is everything else!

I have been working really hard on the site ever since I joined the GPS Team.

Please shoot me an email directly (if you have the time). I understand it's kind of a pain and it's easier to post here, but it's a lot easier for me to organize the emails and get back to you.

*[email protected]*

Thank you guys so much for being on top of everything and helping me get used to things around here. The Greenpoint Seeds customers and team form a community. And this community you and GPS creates is more like a family (or group of friends @Amos Otis).

I am really happy to be a part of it all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 23, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> The Greenpoint Seeds customers and team form a community. And this community you and GPS creates is more like a family.


What say we keep it as _friends? _As the saying goes, you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your family.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Feb 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What say we keep it as _friends? _As the saying goes, you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your family.
> 
> View attachment 4094729


Sounds good to me 

I feel ya there.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I could show you a pic of what happens when you let about 20-24 strains loose at oncein an 8x8
> But ill save myself the embarrassment


I'm only gonna keep one vigorous female of each cultivar. I have 2 flower chambers and a veg room as well as a nursery for clones and mothers. I figure, start looking now before out door season too.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 23, 2018)

Just picked up the Deputy for 28$


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I got some deputy maverick and bodega coming too. Can't decide which one gets wet next. I figure 2 greenpoint strains 2 bodhi strains for my 2, 3x3 rooms.


Pop the Deputy


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What are some of you all's thoughts on proper seed storage. I am going to need to store some for up to 2 years. I'm turning the auction off for a while.


I'm a freezer guy. I have stuff thats Been in there for 10 years that I still get 100% germ rates on. Just keep what you need on hand, put the rest in jars and put those in the bottom of your freezer and forget about them


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Pop the Deputy


I am sorta feeling the deputy to be honest. I'm gonna pop Bodhi's Gogi OG so no point running maverick quite yet and I figure running jelly pie I got sweet flavor covered so I don't need to pop bodega quite yet either. Done deal... when the deputy shows... they are gonna get wet.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm fixin' to put them to bed & will get a pic.
> -- edit --
> Here's the biggest one. Sorry for the HPS lighting...
> View attachment 4094733


O wow. I see what you mean about the huge fan leaves. How far are you into flowering


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Pop the Deputy


I'm planning to cross the deputy with texas butter to make strawberry banana diesel.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> O wow. I see what you mean about the huge fan leaves. How far are you into flowering


Halfway through week three. 

I really wish they'd stop stretching so I can pop em with a dose of something stronger like sea grow bloom (4-26-26).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I am sorta feeling the deputy to be honest. I'm gonna pop Bodhi's Gogi OG so no point running maverick quite yet and I figure running jelly pie I got sweet flavor covered so I don't need to pop bodega quite yet either. Done deal... when the deputy shows... they are gonna get wet.


I want you to pop your Deputy to give me more of an idea of what to expect from mine lol 
You should get it today btw
Cheers


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I want you to pop your Deputy to give me more of an idea of what to expect from mine lol
> You should get it today btw
> Cheers


I've been keeping an eye out man! Thanks again for the hookup, I appreciate it dude. Ill be taking pictures of these plants for sure!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've been keeping an eye out man! Thanks again for the hookup, I appreciate it dude. Ill be taking pictures of these plants for sure!


You do not need to thank me for a hook up. It is not a hook up.
You were kind enough to notice a comment of mine in another thread and send me seeds I could not afford. I simply returned the favor as soon as I could. (which was a lot sooner then expected lol)
And it better be there today, I spent $20 to send it priority. Goddamn Canada Post lol
Cheers


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

That's fucked eh? We can get seeds from Colorado to here 
For 9 dollars, but I can't even send a package half across my own country for less than 20.


GreenHighlander said:


> You do not need to thank me for a hook up. It is not a hook up.
> You were kind enough to notice a comment of mine in another thread and send me seeds I could not afford. I simply returned the favor as soon as I could. (which was a lot sooner then expected lol)
> And it better be there today, I spent $20 to send it priority. Goddamn Canada Post lol
> Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That's fucked eh? We can get seeds from Colorado to here
> For 9 dollars, but I can't even send a package half across my own country for less than 20.


Yeh, I was gonna send to Peak priority but it was 20 something.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I was gonna send to Peak priority but it was 20 something.


I don't usually bother with the priority when I order from peak. He does such a good job with his stealth shipping and getting it out quickly the turn around is pretty quick, but I've never seen anything that compares to how fast greenpoint got their shit on my doorstep and then not only that but how fast those Seeds germed... unbelievable.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Halfway through week three.
> 
> I really wish they'd stop stretching so I can pop em with a dose of something stronger like sea grow bloom (4-26-26).


Yea I can see that.. shes definitely acting like a sativa. Lol Cant wait for the bud porn on that. Keep me updated


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn gona have to get someone in a different time zone to proxy me a pack of jelly pie and cackelberry !
> 
> Those are the only 2 i think im going to buy without trying any of green point stuff yet lol
> 
> Hopefully my texas Butterand evergreen arrive today


Dude. Jelly pie is at a decent price right now


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I don't usually bother with the priority when I order from peak. He does such a good job with his stealth shipping and getting it out quickly the turn around is pretty quick, but I've never seen anything that compares to how fast greenpoint got their shit on my doorstep and then not only that but how fast those Seeds germed... unbelievable.


I have no problem with Peak, he got my order out immediately, but between customs and the snail mail it took 26 days to get my seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Halfway through week three.
> 
> I really wish they'd stop stretching so I can pop em with a dose of something stronger like sea grow bloom (4-26-26).


Is it safe to say that hicock needs to be flipped a little earlier?


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 23, 2018)

Couple Chinook Haze on left and Orange Blossoms on the right couple weeks into flower.. touch crowded but it will work...


----------



## BloomFielder (Feb 23, 2018)

reminiscing cookies n' chem


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm planning to cross the deputy with texas butter to make strawberry banana diesel.


Got my eye on the butter and bubblegum!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Got my eye on the butter and bubblegum!!


Auction prices are a little high right now. 
That's fine and dandy because I just mailed $29 for Sundance Kid & I'm all paid up! 
Got four packs on the way...


----------



## Swampjack (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Auction prices are a little high right now.
> That's fine and dandy because I just mailed $29 for Sundance Kid & I'm all paid up!
> Got four packs on the way...


Does anyone know the cbd content of copper chem?? It seems to do great on my pain. As long as I don't have do complicated shit like drive (house work ok.). . It's a GREAT high.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Auction prices are a little high right now.
> That's fine and dandy because I just mailed $29 for Sundance Kid & I'm all paid up!
> Got four packs on the way...


Same here chinook haze, golden nugget, evergreen and jelly pie. I need to stay away from the auctions for a while. Lol they are dangerous I tell you!


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Dude. Jelly pie is at a decent price right now


Shit just when i put the phone down lol


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit just when i put the phone down lol


Lol thats way to hard. I'm just telling myself I'm just gunna look then end up getting a pack lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Lol thats way to hard. I'm just telling myself I'm just gunna look then end up getting a pack lol


The nuggets always suck me back in.
Wouldn't want em to go to waste after all...


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The nuggets always suck me back in.
> Wouldn't want em to go to waste after all...


Ingenious marketing


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2018)

Cowboy Kush and Night Rider without the (K) ordered here. 

52 days and Copper Chem are all extremely frosty now and two are putting out above average size buds with the third a bit small but interesting. 

2 Copper Chem at 26 days and staying female after a couple preflower nuts. Appear as a typical hybreeds. About to treat myself to a bit of Purple Mountain Majesty which is powerful stuff.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2018)

Just got Boom town and iron horse in the mail. Now what to get with my 4617 nuggets?


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Same here chinook haze, golden nugget, evergreen and jelly pie. I need to stay away from the auctions for a while. Lol they are dangerous I tell you!


no joke... def spending money i dont have... but when do you get this kinda opportunity to pick up new gear at such great prices? and 10 seeds per pack to boot... loving it!


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I put it up on 4x4 post so I can
> insulate the floors with R30 than I'll back fill around the sides and underneath with sand.
> Ima tile all the floors also and put an exterior door on in the inside to the flower room to completely seal it for co2.no windows at all in the whole building.its gonna be like a giant vault lol.
> 100 amp 220 box for all the cobs and mini split and a 50 amp 110 for everything else.shit is gonna be set up epic as fuck.


Heisengrow: Great idea on the doors too, I spent far too much time trying to seal my interior doors, hopefully I'll get a chance to build a more purpose built soon... I layed linoleum but would think tile would be easier to clean etc. you are doing it up right...


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just got Boom town and iron horse in the mail. Now what to get with my 4617 nuggets?


how do you use/redeem the nuggets?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 23, 2018)

Waiting on the dang night rider to get cheap enough for me to get it. Had it in my cart quite a few times but someone keeps snatchin me cart b4 my ole azz can click submit order. Dang cart snatchers at it again.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 23, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> how do you use/redeem the nuggets?



They dont work on night rider, but every other strain (make sure u r loged in) and get to check out. There is an option that says use nuggets, click it and and you can use them all or what you want. Just remember, they wont work for night rider.


----------



## Heisengrow (Feb 23, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Heisengrow: Great idea on the doors too, I spent far too much time trying to seal my interior doors, hopefully I'll get a chance to build a more purpose built soon... I layed linoleum but would think tile would be easier to clean etc. you are doing it up right...


Yeah man im putting a shit ton of thought into this.Im on the fence about just sticking 6 600pro gravitas in my flower room and just let them run.JUst load the floor up with DWC buckets and light the whole damn room up


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

I'm getting more and more impressed with the Lucky 7's. These girls are stackers on steroids!
Zero veg turned @ 8 inches into tub from a 16 oz party cup.
Strong stems holding up these buds. Waiting to see what the swell will bring.
Smells of Chem funk and pine - no sweet treats from the Lucky Charms.
I figure they have a week or 2 left.
Looks to be an easy trimmer.
If the potency is there, there's a serious cash cropper..


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

Here's the Dreamcatchers. They're going to be huge!
They smell like Blueberry at the moment.


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 23, 2018)

WHO ever taking my boom town takin it for 50 plus’s bucks every time stop!! Lol thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

Snake Oil 
Stacking nicely
   
This one not-so-much. 
She looks like the original Silver Haze. Too much N for this girl.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2018)

Just grabbed the deputy for the cost of some nuggets and shipping. Nice


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The nuggets always suck me back in.
> Wouldn't want em to go to waste after all...


Save them nugs and multiply your purchase points. 
I cashed [email protected] $350 Gold Nugget coupons last fall, this way. 
Wait till the new shit comes out and pow, you got it and then it's gone and everyone else is waiting for another drop.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 23, 2018)

Jelly Pie out of the tent.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 23, 2018)

Sundance Kid.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie out of the tent.View attachment 4095154View attachment 4095155 View attachment 4095156


Nice...Whats the nose on her?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm getting more and more impressed with the Lucky 7's. These girls are stackers on steroids!
> Zero veg turned @ 8 inches into tub from a 16 oz party cup.
> Strong stems holding up these buds. Waiting to see what the swell will bring.
> Smells of Chem funk and pine - no sweet treats from the Lucky Charms.
> ...


is that from greenpoint? i can't find it on their website, i'd sure like to try that out


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that from greenpoint? i can't find it on their website, i'd sure like to try that out


It was a limited release a few months ago, but I heard something about a re-release. You'll have to ask Greenpoint. 
I think she'll be a hit.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm getting more and more impressed with the Lucky 7's. These girls are stackers on steroids!
> Zero veg turned @ 8 inches into tub from a 16 oz party cup.
> Strong stems holding up these buds. Waiting to see what the swell will bring.
> Smells of Chem funk and pine - no sweet treats from the Lucky Charms.
> ...


You Lucky bastard! lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 24, 2018)

Couldn't help myself. Picked up the Texas Butter shipped for 25$. GPS is the whip baby! Thank you GPS!


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 24, 2018)

Who just took my copper chem?? Was changing devices and it got snagged for $72. Bugger.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2018)

These awesome bud shots are causing me to overuse my “like” button!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 24, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Who just took my copper chem?? Was changing devices and it got snagged for $72. Bugger.


I got lucky yesterday and got the CC for 52!!!


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I got lucky yesterday and got the CC for 52!!!


Thanks that does not help. Lol


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 24, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie out of the tent.View attachment 4095154View attachment 4095155 View attachment 4095156


I can only hope I get results like this.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 24, 2018)

Just picked up the deputy for $23 shipped, so not so bummed about the CC. Been tracking the deputy for awhile, so pretty stoked. Living in deep Africa there is no access to elite clones, so just have to hope that I find keepers in the seed selection.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Nice...Whats the nose on her?


Right now it’s spicy, skunky with a wonderful grape jam sweetness. It has really started to purple up quite a bit the past week.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 24, 2018)

I was going thru my GP seed stash and realized I don't have any deep sleep weed strains. So I'm thinking I need me some Hibernate seeds. Damn cart snatchers keep doin me in...

Looks like I'll be hanging close to the keyboard today lookin for that deal.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 24, 2018)

@LubdaNugs beautiful plants! Great job as always.

How's the nose on the Sundance Kid? She looks like a yielder and she's eager to show her true colors! I think I'll be growing Sundance Kid and Jelly Pie next


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I was going thru my GP seed stash and realized I don't have any deep sleep weed strains. So I'm thinking I need me some Hibernate seeds. Damn cart snatchers keep doin me in...
> 
> Looks like I'll be hanging close to the keyboard today lookin for that deal.


Hibernate will bee worth the wait. Aptly named and does what the name implies!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> @LubdaNugs beautiful plants! Great job as always.
> 
> How's the nose on the Sundance Kid? She looks like a yielder and she's eager to show her true colors! I think I'll be growing Sundance Kid and Jelly Pie next


Thanks man, Sundance Kid has a super sweet citrus funk with apricot mixed in. Super mouth watering.


----------



## HKG (Feb 24, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Who just took my copper chem?? Was changing devices and it got snagged for $72. Bugger.


 Had to do it, lost it twice cuz i wasn't fast enough at 77 and 72 prior. Yesterday i waked and baked beyond consciousness and when i came to i saw the Copper went for fifty something.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2018)

My Jelly Pies.
They stacked real fast and sort of stopped.

2 of these girls has a prominent grape funk smell, while others are chem funk dominant with grape sweetness in the background.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Just picked up the deputy for $23 shipped, so not so bummed about the CC. Been tracking the deputy for awhile, so pretty stoked. Living in deep Africa there is no access to elite clones, so just have to hope that I find keepers in the seed selection.


Looks like I overslept and missed all the action this morning. 
Thank god! 
I really need to stop buying beans...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like I overslept and missed all the action this morning.
> Thank god!
> I really need to stop buying beans...


I resemble that remark. I was looking at the first page of auctions and I already had 8 of the strains listed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

A few pictures of another Jelly Pie phenotype. This one has a far sweeter, less spicy scent than the other one.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> My Jelly Pies.
> They stacked real fast and sort of stopped.
> 
> 2 of these girls has a prominent grape funk smell, while others are chem funk dominant with grape sweetness in the background.
> View attachment 4095282 View attachment 4095283 View attachment 4095284


Those plants are frost monsters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I resemble that remark. I was looking at the first page of auctions and I already had 8 of the strains listed.


I've still got a few on my wish list. They rarely sell below $50, so I'll just wait and see what happens. 

Ya never know when people won't be paying attention... 
I logged in on a Sunday afternoon and scored Boom Town for $27.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Feb 24, 2018)

can anyone point to other area of the interwebs where people praise greenpoint? this thread seems to be only place to me..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> can anyone point to other area of the interwebs where people praise greenpoint? this thread seems to be only place to me..


Check out Instagram. #greenpointseeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> can anyone point to other area of the interwebs where people praise greenpoint? this thread seems to be only place to me..


Was that sarcasm?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was that sarcasm?


Lol sounds like it


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 24, 2018)

3 heads showing. Wet the seeds late Wednesday.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4095397
> 3 heads showing. Wet the seeds late Wednesday.


Love it when they pop up and say hey, I always breath a sigh of relief.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2018)

I hears ya brother!


Chunky Stool said:


> The nuggets always suck me back in.
> Wouldn't want em to go to waste after all...


I hears ya brother!
smack dealers gots nuttin on Gu's rewards nuggets when it comes to return biziness


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2018)

I haven't seen bodega BBG get below $40 yet, someone got the deal on cookie wreck.
I picked another pak of eagle [email protected]$32 this morning to complement the one i got last week for $22 along with jelly [email protected]$37

BTW
great pics everyone! 
I can't remember the last time i saw any GPS pics that were soso.
I know Gu and Ally are balls to the wall trying to get the orders out,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I haven't seen bodega BBG get below $40 yet, someone got the deal on cookie wreck.
> I picked another pak of eagle [email protected]$32 this morning to complement the one i got last week for $22 along with jelly [email protected]$37
> 
> BTW
> ...


I may have to pop that Jelly Pie in my next round. Like you, I ended up paying $37 and was tickled pink! 
Some strains rarely sell below $50 & Jelly Pie is one of them.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 24, 2018)

How many years have greenpoint been around?


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How many years have greenpoint been around?


Got to be getting close to 10 years..


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gunslinger already gone *for good.*


no, no its not.......
and thats good because I missed out


----------



## typoerror (Feb 24, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How many years have greenpoint been around?


He sent out his first seed release October 2014.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gunslinger already gone for good.


I tried to score a pak last week on the auction??

and it doesn't look like the last.... https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/gunslinger-starfighter-seeds/


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

Prices kinda high for the auction right now, give it a break guys! lol


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 24, 2018)

Did i see some where in this thread where a prepaid walmart card can be used for payment with GPS?



P.S.



EVERY ONE'S plants look wonderful in here.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 24, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Did i see some where in this thread where a prepaid walmart card can be used for payment with GPS?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I herd someone say that.You just have make sure you can do international transactions. Most of the prepaid cards will not allow it.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 24, 2018)

Been trying to grab a pack of Hibernate the last couple days and It keeps getting snagged at +$50....dangit.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Been trying to grab a pack of Hibernate the last couple days and It keeps getting snagged at +$50....dangit.


You don't have to worry about me, I hibernate enough as it is.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2018)

Damn, Gu makes it hard to not be a fanboy at times!


----------



## hydgrow (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was that sarcasm?



Yes It was sarcasm. He pushes $120.oo packs of herms and over hyped strains. Guaranted he has sucked off Vador and the crew and when they ignore him he comes here to hate. Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I picked up full moon fever as well. On that fact that i haven't seen it around. same with dreamcatcher and blizzard bush. Which I also picked up for the same reason


You will see some Full Moon Fever in the near future. They got one more week of veg left and throwing them under the HID's to show me what they got. I will be sure and document the results.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I herd someone say that.You just have make sure you can do international transactions. Most of the prepaid cards will not allow it.


I have used a pre paid card for years for seeds and grow supplies. Almost all Green Dot cards will work internationally, at least in my experience they do. 

A lot of times you have to call your pre paid card company and tell them you want to allow your card to do international transactions. They will then proceed in allowing you to use it via internationally.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have used a pre paid card for years for seeds and grow supplies. Almost all Green Dot cards will work internationally, at least in my experience they do.
> 
> A lot of times you have to call your pre paid card company and tell them you want to allow your card to do international transactions. They will then proceed in allowing you to use it via internationally.



thanks, gonna check those prepaid cards out.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thanks, gonna check those prepaid cards out.


Oh, something else to remember. When you are looking through your choice of cards, select one that includes no upload fees. It gets aggravating if you upload it frequently, having to pay $3.99 every time you wanna upload some cash to your PPC.

Only thing is, you may likely have to pay a larger up front fee for the "no upload fee" cards. Maybe 2 or 3 bucks more. But hey, if you are like me and do a lot of frequent uploading and ordering, it beats paying hundreds extra out every year to upload your deposits, and it adds up quickly.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have used a pre paid card for years for seeds and grow supplies. Almost all Green Dot cards will work internationally, at least in my experience they do.
> 
> A lot of times you have to call your pre paid card company and tell them you want to allow your card to do international transactions. They will then proceed in allowing you to use it via internationally.


Cash is King. I bought a prepaid visa gift card recently to try to use just for this and come to find some law was passed( not sure when)that does not allow for international transactions. I have not had any problem mailing cash plus you get a discount on a already good deal. Regular looking envelope with cash between 2 or three pieces of copy paper. If you would feel better you could send it priority usps that gives you a tracking number but that cost about 6 dollars. My last order I mailed the cash and received the beans all in a 7 day span pretty impressive.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Cash is King. I bought a prepaid visa gift card recently to try to use just for this and come to find some law was passed( not sure when)that does not allow for international transactions. I have not had any problem mailing cash plus you get a discount on a already good deal. Regular looking envelope with cash between 2 or three pieces of copy paper. If you would feel better you could send it priority usps that gives you a tracking number but that cost about 6 dollars. My last order I mailed the cash and received the beans all in a 7 day span pretty impressive.


Oh I agree with you Capt, I myself still do cash orders often. The question that comes into play though, is depending on how quickly you will need what you are ordering. That is when the PPC has the utmost advantage.

I have not heard anything about that law. I will have to look into that, but as of now mine still works fine with international orders.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

I know if you build yourself a decent reputation with some companies and private sellers, I have found a select few will ship you, before they even receive payment because they know you are good for it. Some but not all will do this. 

There have been plenty of emergency situations though when I can just grab my card, click the order button and have something on its way overnight.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Oh I agree with you Capt, I myself still do cash orders often. The question that comes into play though, is depending on how quickly you will need what you are ordering. That is when the PPC has the utmost advantage.
> 
> I have not heard anything about that law. I will have to look into that, but as of now mine still works fine with international orders.


Now my regular card worked fine just did not want to use that anymore so I bought the prepaid and was not able to use it internationally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

Garlic Butt


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Garlic Butt
> View attachment 4095632


Cant wait to see some pictures of that garlix. looked like some unusual leaf structure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 24, 2018)

someone just snagged jelly pie out of my cart while i was checking out 

don't see it at $47 much


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Cant wait to see some pictures of that garlix. looked like some unusual leaf structure


Yeah, I'm not sure why that one was so appealing. Maybe because it looks so different. 
From the desc: _"Garlix is guaranteed to encompass all the best of the most offensive aromas in cannabis."_

If I get a good male, maybe cross it with something sweet like sunset sherbet?
Or the lemon poundcake pheno of LVTK? 
Mmm... garlic poundcake.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why that one was so appealing. Maybe because it looks so different.
> From the desc: _"Garlix is guaranteed to encompass all the best of the most offensive aromas in cannabis."_
> 
> If I get a good male, maybe cross it with something sweet like sunset sherbet?
> ...



hello, butter man....

garlic butter (garlix x texas butter)

you can PM me for details on reimbursing me for the name, lol


----------



## the gnome (Feb 24, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> can anyone point to other area of the interwebs where people praise greenpoint? this thread seems to be only place to me..


you obviously posted before thinking that one thru, an easy search turns up plenty of answers in the first 2 pages,
does IC Mag count? lots praise in there,
IF NOT @THC Farm has been giving GPS props 4 fore years now 
BTW so has grass city forums,
OR marijuana passion marijuana growing forums,
THEN there's 420s online site
need any more, you'll find em yourself boss on any search engine


----------



## 907guy (Feb 24, 2018)

All you have to do is scroll back and look at pictures people have posted. That’s what sold me. As soon as I get mine going I’ll add to the pictures myself!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You will see some Full Moon Fever in the near future. They got one more week of veg left and throwing them under the HID's to show me what they got. I will be sure and document the results.


Nice I will definitely be looking out for that!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2018)

Another Sundance Kid. This one has a lemon pledge stench and has golf ball rock hard mugs. I don’t think it will produce a ton, but what is there will be dank.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> You will see some Full Moon Fever in the near future. They got one more week of veg left and throwing them under the HID's to show me what they got. I will be sure and document the results.


FMF is on my wish list! Can't wait to see how they do...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2018)

Man, I just called to check on the money order I sent back on 2/5 since it still hadn't arrived to GPS and the fucker was cashed on 2/13! And it is after hours so I couldn't talk to a human to see where it was cashed and by whom. 

Gu at GPS has already made it right with me but if I got stolen on by a mailman I want to fuck their day up and get them busted for that crack head stuff. Either that or the mail delivered it to a different address and the people were like "fuck it it's a blank money order, Cash that shit." Lol

Shit happens but damn I was looking forward to that pure raspberry kush, all because this guy.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 24, 2018)

WOW im shot, lack of sleep has had me trying to grab Night rider for under $50 yet i just went through the seed stash and what is in there ?? Yeah. 

On the other hand Purple Outlaw just showed up in record time. Think they must have sent it b4 they even got the $. That was insanely fast.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> hello, butter man....
> 
> garlic butter (garlix x texas butter)
> 
> you can PM me for details on reimbursing me for the name, lol


Texas Toast haha


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 24, 2018)

Pioneers are getting frosty- 25 days since flip


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why that one was so appealing. Maybe because it looks so different.
> From the desc: _"Garlix is guaranteed to encompass all the best of the most offensive aromas in cannabis."_
> 
> If I get a good male, maybe cross it with something sweet like sunset sherbet?
> ...


Chunky, one thing is for sure... Anytime you pull out a bud that ranks highly of oniony, garlic, perspiration, chemical, burnt rubber funk n skunk, you always know you got your hands on some fire.

Gotta love the chem lines!


----------



## morgwar (Feb 24, 2018)

Greenpoint is pretty popular on OG and just about anywhere else where the TD crew doesn't have their claws in.
Its simply accepted that the kate Upton cut is a winner.
The only issues had were from known problem strain crosses like .
I've got 2/3rds of his catalog and I'm happy as a clam. 
Gonna run these though before I buy more.


----------



## Jhon77 (Feb 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> These awesome bud shots are causing me to overuse my “like” button!





LubdaNugs said:


> Another Sundance Kid. This one has a lemon pledge stench and has golf ball rock hard mugs. I don’t think it will produce a ton, but what is there will be dank.View attachment 4095716


lookin great as always bud...man I remember lol saying like it was that long ago shows you gu it’s getting lot more business...but what I was saying I remember getting packs snagged for 17 now peaple snagging them for 52 bucks lol..low prices I mean 5 months ago tops when I was getting them always low prices...looks like he is kill n it!!.. ps stop snagging my boom town


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 24, 2018)

Picked up OBS and Sundance Kid for $65 shipped after cashing in my $38 worth of nuggets. Can't complain about that deal. My upcoming outdoor season is going to get interesting...with all the GPS gear I've picked up, I don't even know where to start. Thanks for the great deals @Gu~ .


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> FMF is on my wish list!


Mine, too! I probably shoulda tried harder before we got married and had kids, though. I doubt she's going for it, now!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, I just called to check on the money order I sent back on 2/5 since it still hadn't arrived to GPS and the fucker was cashed on 2/13! And it is after hours so I couldn't talk to a human to see where it was cashed and by whom.
> 
> Gu at GPS has already made it right with me but if I got stolen on by a mailman I want to fuck their day up and get them busted for that crack head stuff. Either that or the mail delivered it to a different address and the people were like "fuck it it's a blank money order, Cash that shit." Lol
> 
> Shit happens but damn I was looking forward to that pure raspberry kush, all because this guy.


Oh no...... My brother sent out a money order on 2/1 and he still hasn't received his seeds and he still hasn't heard back from GU. Worried his money order may have been stolen.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 25, 2018)

Copper Chem 1 just dropped into jars. 

Cut day 75. 

Smells like lemon menthol. Can't wait to try her.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 25, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem 1 just dropped into jars.
> 
> Cut day 75.
> 
> ...


Someone's gonna get stonneeedd!


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 25, 2018)

I grabbed those Gunslingers- @Gu~ rec'd them in another thread as IT !
Every strain he's got has blown us away!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 25, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I grabbed those Gunslingers- @Gu~ rec'd them in another thread as IT !
> Every strain he's got has blown us away!


That one has been on my radar the last couple days too... I want it, but I also should run the stuff I got onroute first. 

Does anybody know if he revistes strains or if this is it... once they are gone they are gone for good?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 25, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That one has been on my radar the last couple days too... I want it, but I also should run the stuff I got onroute first.
> 
> Does anybody know if he revistes strains or if this is it... once they are gone they are gone for good?


Nah he revisits certain ones. If I’m not mistaken the most popular sellers get rereleased and the others get extinction!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2018)

I am so happy I bought Black Gold before it was gone.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 25, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> lookin great as always bud...man I remember lol saying like it was that long ago shows you gu it’s getting lot more business...but what I was saying I remember getting packs snagged for 17 now peaple snagging them for 52 bucks lol..low prices I mean 5 months ago tops when I was getting them always low prices...looks like he is kill n it!!.. ps stop snagging my boom town


Since the change it's hard to see certain strains get anywhere close to the old reserve price of 37.77. And the reserve is gone it's amazing to see some of the prices I have seen packs go for the last week. They're have been instances of ppl getting the discontinued gear under 27.77 and a few of the others have got some of the recent gear for close to that. But rarely the17. Like the good old days lol


----------



## morgwar (Feb 25, 2018)

Kinda surprised to see the auctions going as often as they do. Supply and demand dictate higher pricing after so much interest.
Not for greed so much as expansion of production resources due to a need for increased output.
He Just hired a guy and probably could use a couple more. 
After some of my job interviews last week and seeing some of these massive cannabis production facilities I've come to realize this is a full blown industry.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 25, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/american-seed-banks.933190/page-4#post-14095938
If you guys wanted to help me spread the word, things like this ^^ really help.


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 25, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> That one has been on my radar the last couple days too... I want it, but I also should run the stuff I got onroute first.
> 
> Does anybody know if he revistes strains or if this is it... once they are gone they are gone for good?


I saw this one in an earlier post he said was gone for good, then I saw it, like a sign man, had to have it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/american-seed-banks.933190/page-4#post-14095938
> If you guys wanted to help me spread the word, things like this ^^ really help.


I don't need more competition in the auctions... 

Just sayin'.


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't need more competition in the auctions...
> 
> Just sayin'.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah, when i first found greenpoint (few weeks ago) i grabbed a bunch of discontinued stuff for way cheap and a few at auction. Glad i did because i cant touch a pack for even close to the price they are going for now. Certain packs were just $37 with no auction. Now some dont even get close to that. Wish i grabbed more earlier. Spring is comming and i need to fill the woods. 

From most all i see is indoor of these. Anyone have any outdoors and can comment on pest and mold resistance from any GPS gear ?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 25, 2018)

Anybody else got 11 seeds/package?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/american-seed-banks.933190/page-4#post-14095938
> If you guys wanted to help me spread the word, things like this ^^ really help.


How about 12 or 15 seeds/package? Here is another advice, do you have a YouTube channel?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Anybody else got 11 seeds/package?


I did with cnc


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Feb 25, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I did with cnc


----------



## Bxgrower81 (Feb 25, 2018)

Does anyone know what strains will be in the next drop
I know I saw it posted here before but don’t know where to find it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Yeah, when i first found greenpoint (few weeks ago) i grabbed a bunch of discontinued stuff for way cheap and a few at auction. Glad i did because i cant touch a pack for even close to the price they are going for now. Certain packs were just $37 with no auction. Now some dont even get close to that. Wish i grabbed more earlier. Spring is comming and i need to fill the woods.
> 
> From most all i see is indoor of these. Anyone have any outdoors and can comment on pest and mold resistance from any GPS gear ?


I remember getting those $37 packs for 50% off!!!

Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Anybody else got 11 seeds/package?


GU usually does 11. 
Makes it harder to bitch about beans that won't pop and extra males.

Smart.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Anybody else got 11 seeds/package?


Always 11.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Always 11.


Baker's dozen. 


Ima baker...


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 25, 2018)

On average I've scored all of my GP packs for around $30. I want one more strain to run this summer...Hibernate.
Looks like I'll have to pay double that to get it. The auction definitely use to be more fun than now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> On average I've scored all of my GP packs for around $30. I want one more strain to run this summer...Hibernate.
> Looks like I'll have to pay double that to get it. The auction definitely use to be more fun than now.


Be patient & check randomly.
Ya never know.
Best deals are usually early on weekdays, but again, ya never know. 
I've logged in at 5AM only to see everything listed at $90+...


----------



## feva (Feb 25, 2018)

ive been hunting that hibernate also. very elusive lol gunslinger too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

feva said:


> ive been hunting that hibernate also. very elusive lol gunslinger too


Preferences seem to go back and forth between heavy indica and daytime sativa.
Same with high CBD strains. Sometimes you can't touch em for less than $80 and other days nobody wants em.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

I know everyone keeps saying the auction used to be more fun when you could score packs for $17 more often but then again a lot of you guys asked Gu to change the auction format so... 

Hell I think it's good to see all the packs going for $40+. I'm all about seeing American companies do good and prosper and I'm sure Gu is able to hire more people and grow the company. 

Plus it makes it that makes cooler when you catch a pack you're looking for for under $30!


----------



## the gnome (Feb 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> On average I've scored all of my GP packs for around $30. I want one more strain to run this summer...Hibernate.
> Looks like I'll have to pay double that to get it. The auction definitely use to be more fun than now.


I hear that, Ive been thinking on what I average out and i have to admit I'm spoiled rotten on the tweety bird prices cheepcheepcheep and It's gonna be really hard for me to shell out $100 or more for a pak of seeds


----------



## nc208 (Feb 25, 2018)

are people sleeping right now? Great last minute deals still up, just snagged hibernate for 38$.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 25, 2018)

Another happy patient! GPS making lives better!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Feb 25, 2018)

nc208 said:


> are people sleeping right now? Great last minute deals still up, just snagged hibernate for 38$.


How u get it for $38 when its at $42 right now ?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Another happy patient! GPS making lives better!
> View attachment 4096436


Always good to see a report like that.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> How u get it for $38 when its at $42 right now ?


I was wondering the same.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> How u get it for $38 when its at $42 right now ?


10% off "Rollitup" discount code I saw Gu post in that American seedbank thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2018)

I used gold nuggets to buy golden nugget for $17 out the door.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

Who ever just grabbed cookies n chem, you got me. I was trying to get her with nuggies and waited too long.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2018)

nc208 said:


> 10% off "Rollitup" discount code I saw Gu post in that American seedbank thread.


----------



## feva (Feb 25, 2018)

alright snagged my hibernate at the last chance 38 plus earlier i grabbed the pig whistle at 21 total of 59 bucks not bad. got my upper and downer should be set.


----------



## kaneboy (Feb 25, 2018)

So out of habit or more like seed addiction,had to have a look at the auction,
Holy shit dynamite diesel sitting there so with my nuggets was $17.51.
Thanks gu .Will be growing some of these next round .


----------



## feva (Feb 26, 2018)

damn I thought the auction was ending about ahour ago i just bought mine right before the auction was suppose to end, and the hibernate and pig are both starting back at what i paid if they go lower im gonna be kinda upset thought that was my last chance for it . i would have waited if i knew they was gonna keep getting relisted at a lower price


----------



## feva (Feb 26, 2018)

maverick and evergreen gettin cheap now if anyone need wanting them


----------



## Derrick83 (Feb 26, 2018)

kaneboy said:


> So out of habit or more like seed addiction,had to have a look at the auction,
> Holy shit dynamite diesel sitting there so with my nuggets was $17.51.
> Thanks gu .Will be growing some of these next round .


Nice Snipper was slow on the trigger!! Lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks guys, for letting me get the deputy for 17$


----------



## dstroy (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Thanks guys, for letting me get the deputy for 17$


Nice score dude

lol I saw it and thought about it, then I thought about how many seeds I bought recently (cackleberry, maverick, gunslinger and hibernate)and put my phone down.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 26, 2018)

feva said:


> alright snagged my hibernate at the last chance 38 plus earlier i grabbed the pig whistle at 21 total of 59 bucks not bad. got my upper and downer should be set.


Man I keep missing the boat on that Hibernate. I'm glad you finally grabbed it.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice score dude
> 
> lol I saw it and thought about it, then I thought about how many seeds I bought recently (cackleberry, maverick, gunslinger and hibernate)and put my phone down.


yeh, I was watching it and dozed off, when I woke up I figured someone would have already snatched it. I figured it was a glitch but it checked out. I got way too many seeds coming for my little grow. BOH, Dynamite Diesel, Sweet Skunk, Cindy99, and now the Deputy.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> yeh, I was watching it and dozed off, when I woke up I figured someone would have already snatched it. I figured it was a glitch but it checked out. I got way too many seeds coming for my little grow. BOH, Dynamite Diesel, Sweet Skunk, Cindy99, and now the Deputy.


Update: Just got the BOH in the mail and Gas gave me Yogi as a freebie! Gonna take me forever to sort thru all these. Nice problem to have tho.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Thanks guys, for letting me get the deputy for 17$


Wish I had stocked up on more discontinued strains during the black Friday sale. They were all $17, so you could get 5 packs out the door for $100.
Now it's a lot more work...


----------



## chiqifella (Feb 26, 2018)

placed order sunday, no email confirm sent yet, like to send payment, need address to send to.
I dont see the addy on the website, please pm me the addy??

dont list it for the postal worker to see, they like stealing I've learned.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wish I had stocked up on more discontinued strains during the black Friday sale. They were all $17, so you could get 5 packs out the door for $100.
> Now it's a lot more work...


Yeh, I didn't know I wanted the Deputy then.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I didn't know I wanted the Deputy then.


Me neither! 
I ended up paying $32 for the deputy last week.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

oops double post


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

oops, triple post


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 26, 2018)

thanks @GreenHighlander. Dropping seeds like it's my job. Can't wait to see what the deputy can bring and I'm stoked to swing those flies around. Look out steelehead.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 26, 2018)

Not just us hitting the auctions


----------



## greencropper (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wish I had stocked up on more discontinued strains during the black Friday sale. They were all $17, so you could get 5 packs out the door for $100.
> Now it's a lot more work...


will there ever be another auction like those Black Friday sales? hoping it happens again with the new releases!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 26, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4096870 thanks @GreenHighlander. Dropping seeds like it's my job. Can't wait to see what the deputy can bring and I'm stoked to swing those flies around. Look out steelehead.



Glad you finally got them man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

A strain is born?


----------



## HKG (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you Greenpoint, your reverse auction will allow me to check out several of your strains. Not only were the prices, priceless it was a good time. I will have no problem paying full price once i confirm it's truth. Gotta support a business that supports the community. HKG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2018)

HKG said:


> Thank you Greenpoint, your reverse auction will allow me to check out several of your strains. Not only were the prices, priceless it was a good time. I will have no problem paying full price once i confirm it's truth. Gotta support a business that supports the community. HKG


Everyone here has posted really nice plants from the stardawg crosses. 
That's why I picked up bodega bbgum, iron horse, the deputy and boomtown. I'll be grabbing cookies and chem next auction.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Everyone here has posted really nice plants from the stardawg crosses.
> That's why I picked up bodega bbgum, iron horse, the deputy and boomtown. I'll be grabbing cookies and chem next auction.


Good luck getting cookies & chem for less than $50. 
Gotta have perfect timing...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 26, 2018)

*Order details*
* 
Product* *Total*
Raindance *× 1* $107.77
Cookies N Chem *× 1* $107.77
The Deputy *× 1* $53.89
Pioneer Kush *× 1* $53.89
*Subtotal:* $323.32
*Discount:* -$323.32
*Shipping:* $9.00 via First-Class Ground (Canada/Tracked)
*Payment method:* Credit/Debit Card
*Total:* $9.00

Gotta love them nuggets lol
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good luck getting cookies & chem for less than $50.
> Gotta have perfect timing...


I'm willing to go over $50 but I still got some nuggets so I'll manage to budget shop one more pack.


----------



## KAL EL (Feb 26, 2018)

Ugh! I was expecting snake oil to be delivered today, but it somehow ended up on the 3:10 to Yuma.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 26, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Not just us hitting the auctions View attachment 4096872


Anyone else having issues seeing these photos and more? Rollitup.org seems to be super slow for me today.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 26, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Anyone else having issues seeing these photos and more? Rollitup.org seems to be super slow for me today.


Ya it is acting super buggy tonight


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Ya it is acting super buggy tonight


I thought it was just me.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I thought it was just me.


I must have hit refresh about 20x trying to see these pictures. lol


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 26, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds
_Price Adjustment_





*Announcement*
Due to a decrease in production cost and increased efficiency behind the scenes I am reconfiguring the pricing structure at for all Greenpoint Seeds. 10 Seed Premium Collectors Pack's were $107.77 are now $89 even. Over the next two months there will be more beneficial changes implemented. An email about all those changes coming at the end of this week to the Greenpoint Gazette Subscribers. If you're not a member click here.​


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 26, 2018)

Just keeps gettin better...


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Seeds
> _Price Adjustment_
> 
> 
> ...


@Gu~ you my friend are a class act, not many seed banks can touch what you are doing.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Seeds
> _Price Adjustment_
> 
> 
> ...


Lovin it


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Anyone else having issues seeing these photos and more? Rollitup.org seems to be super slow for me today.


Fuck, it's been like this for a few days, for me. I thought it might be all the snow we're getting.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 26, 2018)

which is the strongest of the following

Gunslinger
Maverick
or
Deputy


----------



## Cold$moke (Feb 27, 2018)

Got my texas butter and evergreen today .
Sending one more order off tomorrow. 

And i think thats it till i pop some and try them.

Although i will have some nuggets to burn off afterwards


----------



## greywind (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> which is the strongest of the following
> 
> Gunslinger
> Maverick
> ...


I only have them in veg, but Gunslinger has bested The Deputy so far. Gunslinger: 6/7 females, great structure all around, a little stretch on some; The Deputy 3/7 females, too stretchy for my liking, and very intolerant of my lazy feed schedule. Wish I had the Maverick, but the Purple Mtn Majesty should be similar (Goji F2 vs Goji F1). Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> which is the strongest of the following
> 
> Gunslinger
> Maverick
> ...


I have not grown or smoked Gunslinger or Maverick but can say that The Deputy is wonderfully potent. Requires more consistency in feeding and really likes higher feed strengths (2.0 - 2.4 EC), especially from week 3 of flower and on. The phenotype I found out of 3 seeds has a complex aroma, leaning toward Bruce Banner #3 but definitely has a strong Chem 4/D influence as well (lemon janitorial scents, dumpster funk). My only issue with this specimen is the flower structure as it was less dense than I had hoped (makes it great for outdoor grows though). Branching was fantastic and she doubled to about tripled in size during flower. I think there's value in grabbing up some packs and open pollinating F2's to find the real genetic potential (though I'm sure that could be said of most of Gu's recent gear).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

greywind said:


> I only have them in veg, but Gunslinger has bested The Deputy so far. Gunslinger: 6/7 females, great structure all around, a little stretch on some; The Deputy 3/7 females, too stretchy for my liking, and very intolerant of my lazy feed schedule. Wish I had the Maverick, but the Purple Mtn Majesty should be similar (Goji F2 vs Goji F1). Cheers and happy hunting!


Gunslinger is now on the discontinued list. I may have to get a pack before they're gone.


----------



## greywind (Feb 27, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I have not grown or smoked Gunslinger or Maverick but can say that The Deputy is wonderfully potent. Requires more consistency in feeding and really likes higher feed strengths (2.0 - 2.4 EC), especially from week 3 of flower and on. The phenotype I found out of 3 seeds has a complex aroma, leaning toward Bruce Banner #3 but definitely has a strong Chem 4/D influence as well (lemon janitorial scents, dumpster funk). My only issue with this specimen is the flower structure as it was less dense than I had hoped (makes it great for outdoor grows though). Branching was fantastic and she doubled to about tripled in size during flower. I think there's value in grabbing up some packs and open pollinating F2's to find the real genetic potential (though I'm sure that could be said of most of Gu's recent gear).


Very nice description. I am considering F2's of the Gunslingers to open up phenotypic variance. Everything I've ever grown with Starfighter in the genetics has been at least above average, and often stellar. I already have the rest of the pack germinated. Cheers!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

thanks for the input so far. the deputy sounds kind of picky on feedings.

the gunslinger sounds less forgiving


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2018)

I grew one run of Purple Mountain Majesty and had 2 50/50 herms, a boy and a female I flowered. The herms showed early as male did so not a sneaky herm. Leans Indica and extremely loud after cure. As potent as anything I know of and can put you in one spot for an hour. Not for early in the day but good enough for me to risk some intersex stuff again.
Very strong and puts weight on late. Will run again!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> which is the strongest of the following
> 
> Gunslinger
> Maverick
> ...


W/O having smoked any of them, I tend to lean in this direction:

1. 






2.






3.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm thinking the deputy should be pretty potent. The bruce banner I've been growing is the hardest hitting strain I've grown.


----------



## Talamanca (Feb 27, 2018)

Keystone-grower™ said:


> Is anyone currently growing out doc holiday?


HI, day 27 doc holiday, 2/5 phenos.


----------



## Johnboyfarmboy (Feb 27, 2018)

I’m just really happy to have grabbed the gunslinger last week . I have been looking for a Starfighter cross for a while now that is actually representing a Starfighter and I’m glad to get this hunt started.


----------



## jonb1724 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm running the Pioneer Kush. The 5 that survived are doing well. True to how they described her in veg. She's a real slower grower. I'm waiting to buy again because 1) out of 11. 3 never germinated, 2 never broke ground, 1 died in the first week and the rest have been fine.
2) When I tried to buy more they were sold out of almost everything and it was a auction thing it was too much. 
It's something about them that makes me want to try them one more time still!


----------



## greencropper (Feb 27, 2018)

these Orange Blossom Special's(OBS) next to some Goji OG are going ok at approx 1' high, some girls will be used in a pollen chuck


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2018)

jonb1724 said:


> I'm running the Pioneer Kush. The 5 that survived are doing well. True to how they described her in veg. She's a real slower grower. I'm waiting to buy again because 1) out of 11. 3 never germinated, 2 never broke ground, 1 died in the first week and the rest have been fine.
> 2) When I tried to buy more they were sold out of almost everything and it was a auction thing it was too much.
> It's something about them that makes me want to try them one more time still!


I hear ya on the pk they are dank AF. Every time I open the tent I'm floored by the smell and they aren't even 4 weeks old yet! Here's a stardawg leaner doin her thang*edit- 4 weeks from flip not 4 weeks old lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2018)

Man the info that is sometimes shared in this thread sure makes it hard to decide what GPS strain to pop next . I have yet to see any shared info or pics that didn't make me want to pop that strain .
Cheers


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Man the info that is sometimes shared in this thread sure makes it hard to decide what GPS strain to pop next . I have yet to see any shared info or pics that didn't make me want to pop that strain .
> Cheers


Right?! I still have purple badlands, gunslinger, purple mountain Majesty, and raindance to pop. I'm having serious issues deciding which one to run next and I'm still probably gonna end up buying a few more packs of other stuff lol first world grower problems


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Right?! I still have purple badlands, gunslinger, purple mountain Majesty, and raindance to pop. I'm having serious issues deciding which one to run next and I'm still probably gonna end up buying a few more packs of other stuff lol first world grower problems


I have only popped 5 dreamcatchers out of
Dreamcatcher
The deputy
hickok haze
pig whistle
cookies and chem
raindance
pioneer kush
night rider

I really do not see how I can not run Gu's whole lineup. If for some reason these packs all turn out to be duds maybe. Something tells me I will be buying many more packs.
Cheers


----------



## the gnome (Feb 27, 2018)

here she is a few yrs later in a controlled environment w/Co2 


macsnax said:


> I'm thinking the deputy should be pretty potent. The bruce banner I've been growing is the hardest hitting strain I've grown.


not having tried it yet, I have 2 packs I went with it because of AAA+ lineage,
bruce banner #3 is one to get, had a friend running it and couldn't say nuff good about it.
when you have OG Kush – 25%--Strawberry Diesel – 25% and the stardawg in the mix you should find something outstanding. I'm surprised I'm not hearing about skydweller, it has skywalker og. Ive been running a gage green SW OG cross for 6yrs now. anything with SW in the mix will be exceptional. the last 3wks there's been sw og available.
even though its been pressed it's commanding a higher price over the usual.
I was almost gonna pull the trigger on skydweller during the auctions but the auction stars never aligned for me.

this is the seed run of my Leia og (sw og) keeper






here she is when the new bloom room w/controlled environment had it's maiden run








what can i say, buds are either too big 
or the stems are too weak


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have only popped 5 dreamcatchers out of
> Dreamcatcher
> The deputy
> hickok haze
> ...


You should try out the cookies and chem
.. the pictures of it look awesome.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 27, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You should try out the cookies and chem
> .. the pictures of it look awesome.


Raindance, CnC, and the deputy I got entirely based on what some fine folks have shared of their grows of it. The rest I got based on the lines of the female parent mixed with the GPS stud.
Most I wont run until the fall when my new set up is most likely going to be ready.
Cheers


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2018)

5 females so far from Texas butter 
 
About to go in 7's..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> 5 females so far from Texas butter
> View attachment 4097486
> About to go in 7's..


So you run big rockwool blocks on dirt?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

i'm dropping some Texas Butter tonight !!!


----------



## genuity (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you run big rockwool blocks on dirt?


Them are the 4" blocks,first time running Hugo blocks.
They are sitting on coco loco medium,got to keep the top of the Hugo blocks moist,but it works.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 27, 2018)

the gnome said:


> here she is a few yrs later in a controlled environment w/Co2
> 
> not having tried it yet, I have 2 packs I went with it because of AAA+ lineage,
> bruce banner #3 is one to get, had a friend running it and couldn't say nuff good about it.
> ...


Look at them buds, good job


----------



## blissfest (Feb 27, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Greenpoint is pretty popular on OG and just about anywhere else where the TD crew doesn't have their claws in.
> Its simply accepted that the kate Upton cut is a winner.
> The only issues had were from known problem strain crosses like .
> I've got 2/3rds of his catalog and I'm happy as a clam.
> Gonna run these though before I buy more.


My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 27, 2018)

sexy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


Gorgeous


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2018)

Jelly Pie
 
Sundance Kid


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Them are the 4" blocks,first time running Hugo blocks.
> They are sitting on coco loco medium,got to keep the top of the Hugo blocks moist,but it works.


Nice, I've been thinking of running blocks on coco slabs in dutch leach trays. Setups I've seen online seem really clean and easy to use, also very cheap. I just need to figure out how to build a decent irrigation system.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


Fire...so Gu's male throws purple phenos. So is his male a kate upton male pheno? Can't remember what year his male was from?


----------



## blissfest (Feb 27, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Fire...so Gu's male throws purple phenos. So is his male a kate upton male pheno? Can't remember what year his male was from?


Purple phenos were found in the 2012 release of Stardawg from Topdawg seeds. I believe Gu's male came from that release.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 27, 2018)

Just a heads up for anyone growing out or planning to grow out Full Moon Fever... She/he is a straight up Cal-Mag whore, specifically leaning hard on the "Cal" preference. Once it needs it, you will know it and know it very fast.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie
> View attachment 4097629
> Sundance KidView attachment 4097630


Looking real good my friend!

What's the nose your getting personally from that JP? I have some in veg, headed to flower it out in about a week.


----------



## the gnome (Feb 27, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


yowza!! that _is_ very impressive


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Just a heads up for anyone growing out or planning to grow out Full Moon Fever... She/he is a straight up Cal-Mag whore, specifically leaning hard on the "Cal" preference. Once it needs it, you will know it and know it very fast.


Chinook Haze is also a cal-mag hog. Gave em a double dose of GH cali-magic last night.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook Haze is also a cal-mag hog. Gave em a double dose of GH cali-magic last night.


Mine needs it extremely bad. Gonna be a few days before I can feed/water again, so I guess its gonna get a foiliar spray tonight of cal-mag...

Not all phenos of the FMF are doing this but 2 are. And you say the Chinook Haze is showing Cal-Mag hunger as well... I know where this is coming from, it is the Chem in their blood. Chems are always hungry for Cal-Mag, they can never get enough!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you run big rockwool blocks on dirt?


I run the small RW cubes for my seeds and clones in a humidity dome. Once they have roots shooting I put them in cloth pots. Never had an issue. I just haven't had good luck with the rapid rooter.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looking real good my friend!
> 
> What's the nose your getting personally from that JP? I have some in veg, headed to flower it out in about a week.


Tough to pin down, just now it smelled like incense with sweet grape/fruitiness mixed in.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> which is the strongest of the following
> 
> Gunslinger
> Maverick
> ...


I have not grown Maverick, but Gunslinger is a few levels more sedating than The Deputy. 
Both have killer pheno's, but different smoke.

If you want the strongest, I'd suggest the Copper Chem, Gartlix and Cookies N Chem.
I haven't personally tried the Cookies N Chem, but I have heard from the 'man on the mountain', she's a proven 30%er.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


Beautiful! That's all I need to say.


the gnome said:


> here she is a few yrs later in a controlled environment w/Co2
> 
> not having tried it yet, I have 2 packs I went with it because of AAA+ lineage,
> bruce banner #3 is one to get, had a friend running it and couldn't say nuff good about it.
> ...


Epic is all I can muster from my hanging jaw.


----------



## typoerror (Feb 27, 2018)

Purple badlands
 
Tombstone, Sundance kid, and purple badlands


----------



## kona gold (Feb 27, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


Superb!!


----------



## 907guy (Feb 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> 5 females so far from Texas butter
> View attachment 4097486
> About to go in 7's..


Awesome, I just put 3 in, not enough room for the rest yet. Keep us updated!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Right?! I still have purple badlands, gunslinger, purple mountain Majesty, and raindance to pop. I'm having serious issues deciding which one to run next and I'm still probably gonna end up buying a few more packs of other stuff lol first world grower problems


You have nearly the same lineup as me except for the gunslinger.... but I also hear so much about the gunslinger... I’m sure I’ll be thinking about it for another 3 weeks. Lol

Also, that Maverick for its queen mother cut of the goji og compared to the purple Mountain looks tempting... no clue what to do... rich man problems .. I know it’s all going to be killer


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Feb 27, 2018)

@gu What are your personal top 3 strains at the moment? Also why?  Need your help with the stress of trying to figure what to grow.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 28, 2018)

So I decided to start some Bodega and Snake oil 5 of each, as well as 5 each of other co seeds. anyway I got 24 out of 25. The one non germ was a Snake oil.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 28, 2018)

i guess pics do want to work right ..ugh


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 28, 2018)

So what do you guys recommend for hands down best tasting, been leaning towards jelly pie, gunslinger, bandit breath, and a few others!


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 28, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4096870 thanks @GreenHighlander. Dropping seeds like it's my job. Can't wait to see what the deputy can bring and I'm stoked to swing those flies around. Look out steelehead.


I second a steelhead trip! Fishing sucked around here this year, very few returning fish both steelhead & salmon runs suffered I haven't had a tight line for 13 months!!!


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 28, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4097587 View attachment 4097589
> My Kate Upton pheno I found in 2012


Looking good just a quick FYI, keep an eye on the fiberglass poles after several grows I started noticing sparkling hands after handing them, the lights must accelerate deterioration and fiberglass strands/shards/ were flaking off them sticky buds were now sparkling


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook Haze is also a cal-mag hog. Gave em a double dose of GH cali-magic last night.


I also had issues both runs 3rd week after flip, last run one plant also needed a big boost of nitrogen, I assume because they explode like a rocket after the flip...


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking good just a quick FYI, keep an eye on the fiberglass poles after several grows I started noticing sparkling hands after handing them, the lights must accelerate deterioration and fiberglass strands/shards/ were flaking off them sticky buds were now sparkling


God made bamboo for that!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I second a steelhead trip! Fishing sucked around here this year, very few returning fish both steelhead & salmon runs suffered I haven't had a tight line for 13 months!!!


Booourns. Fishing has been decent. Hardwater this year has been very productive. Ice out, cat fishing followed closely by steelhead. Can't wait to swing those flies around. Yesterday was 15 degrees C. That should get things moving.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2018)

Had a little rain and lakes here are mud and up 8 feet in 5 days. No hard water though.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm heading north this weekend for one last hard water fishing trip. Hopefully get a couple more late season walleye and a bucket full of crappie and perch. Hate leaving the little ladies when they are this young, but fishing is just as important to me. Leaving them in capable hands... just suffering from separation anxiety isn' t gonna be good. Guess I'll just have to bring extra meds with me to make sure I'm good  ice fishing = heavy sativa... my jigging arm will fall off from all the action. Haha


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2018)

Copper Chem is something else and all three are gaining bud bulk fast at 57 days. One is still a bit frostier but the gap narrows daily. Even the “runt” is getting to a decent size. They smell like lemon and pepper but now are going a very loud cedar and pine or turpentine that is eye and nostril burning! LOUD! Also getting as sticky as yellow traps. Really big golf balls and very strong stems when trained. Nice branching for training.

Two California Cannon looking good around 30 days. Look like a lot of hybreeds right now. Impressive frost early! Average size.

5/5 Dream Catcher babies poking up at the Solo cups!


----------



## blissfest (Feb 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking good just a quick FYI, keep an eye on the fiberglass poles after several grows I started noticing sparkling hands after handing them, the lights must accelerate deterioration and fiberglass strands/shards/ were flaking off them sticky buds were now sparkling


I agree, don't use them anymore. different system now


----------



## morgwar (Feb 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem is something else and all three are gaining bud bulk fast at 57 days. One is still a bit frostier but the gap narrows daily. Even the “runt” is getting to a decent size. They smell like lemon and pepper but now are going a very loud cedar and pine or turpentine that is eye and nostril burning! LOUD! Also getting as sticky as yellow traps. Really big golf balls and very strong stems when trained. Nice branching for training.
> 
> Two California Cannon looking good around 30 days. Look like a lot of hybreeds right now. Impressive frost early! Average size.
> 
> 5/5 Dream Catcher babies poking up at the Solo cups!


If its like mine
That cedar and turpentine will only get stronger and dominate totally after cure.
Like sweet mothballs with a hint of carnations


----------



## Talamanca (Feb 28, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> HI, day 27 doc holiday, 2/5 phenos.


These are the 5 phenotypes, the last 2 are the same as above. I will show at the end how each one stayed and contribute a little to the community. Have a good day.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Copper Chem is something else and all three are gaining bud bulk fast at 57 days. One is still a bit frostier but the gap narrows daily. Even the “runt” is getting to a decent size. They smell like lemon and pepper but now are going a very loud cedar and pine or turpentine that is eye and nostril burning! LOUD! Also getting as sticky as yellow traps. Really big golf balls and very strong stems when trained. Nice branching for training.
> 
> Two California Cannon looking good around 30 days. Look like a lot of hybreeds right now. Impressive frost early! Average size.
> 
> 5/5 Dream Catcher babies poking up at the Solo cups!


I like how thorough your reports are, but man, I wish you posted pics! 

So far, we've picked up blizzard bush, raindance, and garlix and dreamcatcher should be here any day. Out of all the fire crosses gp has, I think I'm most excited about the dreamcatchers. I don't really know why considering all of the blue dream haters. Will be patiently awaiting updates on yours.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Feb 28, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I like how thorough your reports are, but man, I wish you posted pics!
> 
> So far, we've picked up blizzard bush, raindance, and garlix and dreamcatcher should be here any day. Out of all the fire crosses gp has, I think I'm most excited about the dreamcatchers. I don't really know why considering all of the blue dream haters. Will be patiently awaiting updates on yours.


I couldn't agree more. I wanna know if what I picture in my head while reading his descriptions is right lol
I understand why you don't bill, so I appreciate the info none the less, but you do make it hard not to wish there were pics.
There are a few of us who started Dreamcatchers around the same time so should be some good info coming soon on those for ya John.
Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Feb 28, 2018)

Yellow plant markers are Hickcock Haze
Blue markers are Pig Whistle 
39 days from seed



tatonka said:


> It needs help for sure. I recall Gu saying he fired some internet folks. Lots of folks using the site too?
> I'm no IT guy, but I love his service and I am impressed so far with the Genetics.
> I am on a pheno hunt for Hichock Haze and pig whistle.


----------



## pinner420 (Feb 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Yellow plant markers are Hickcock Haze
> Blue markers are Pig Whistle
> 39 days from seed
> 
> ...


"In tech lights begin the grow..... rotatem into a 1000 watts if you really a pro" -_- Mendo Dope


----------



## tatonka (Feb 28, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> "In tech lights begin the grow..... rotatem into a 1000 watts if you really a pro" -_- Mendo Dope


400 gallon smart pots
Soil by the yard


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> 400 gallon smart pots
> Soil by the yard


400 gallons is about 3 cubic yards...?


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have not grown Maverick, but Gunslinger is a few levels more sedating than The Deputy.
> Both have killer pheno's, but different smoke.
> 
> If you want the strongest, I'd suggest the Copper Chem, Gartlix and Cookies N Chem.
> I haven't personally tried the Cookies N Chem, but I have heard from the 'man on the mountain', she's a proven 30%er.


Good to know. I was thinking of popping Gunslinger or Deputy so I'll probably pop the Gunslinger first.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> 400 gallons is about 3 cubic yards...?


There’s something like 200 gallons in a cubic yard if I remember right it’s actually just over 200


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Gonna set this up here....hmmmm.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

i can get gunslinger for about $20 after i cash in nuggets. after 1 fucking purchase !!!!!

the rest of the world better catch on soon...






Useful said:


> Gonna set this up here....hmmmm.


no picture


----------



## Useful Seeds (Feb 28, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i can get gunslinger for about $20 after i cash in nuggets. after 1 fucking purchase !!!!!
> 
> the rest of the world better catch on soon...
> 
> ...


DO IT!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have not grown Maverick, but Gunslinger is a few levels more sedating than The Deputy.
> Both have killer pheno's, but different smoke.
> 
> If you want the strongest, I'd suggest the Copper Chem, Gartlix and Cookies N Chem.
> I haven't personally tried the Cookies N Chem, but I have heard from the 'man on the mountain', she's a proven 30%er.


Was there any strawberry diesel in there or naw.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Feb 28, 2018)

Useful said:


> DO IT!!!


DONE !!!!!

barely started to build bank and blew it all on the gunslinger


----------



## typoerror (Feb 28, 2018)

Purple badlands
 
Tombstone
 
Lucky 7
 
Tombstone


----------



## Noinch (Mar 1, 2018)

Record time, 9 days from order date to Western Australia


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Was there any strawberry diesel in there or naw.


I remember a couple of pheno's had some fruity smells and seemed more OG dominant, but my keeper pheno was more Stardawg dominant and stinky.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

NEW NUGGETS PROGRAM


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

*Starts April 1st*


----------



## Craigson (Mar 1, 2018)

BOdega bubblegum pheno #1
Wish I had a better camera cuzthese nugs look fire in person


----------



## feva (Mar 1, 2018)

damn post office! sent out my payment on monday. they said should be at destination by wed. checked tracking yesterday and it was in el paso tx. wtf now this morning it said it on its way to destinantion. not sure exactly how the mail go about things but why in the hell would it go from mi. to tx. then back to co. makes no sense to me. my money on the way though Gu i promise lol


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

Craigson said:


> BOdega bubblegum pheno #1
> Wish I had a better camera cuzthese nugs look fire in personView attachment 4098332View attachment 4098333


I love the bodega! What kind of flavors and smells are you getting from those fine looking nugs.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I love the bodega! What kind of flavors and smells are you getting from those fine looking nugs.


Havent smoked yet but this pheno was chemmy smelling when taking clones in veg. Now the smell reminds me of grape soda, so pretty fruity w a little bite. Purpled up pretty good.

My other pheno seemed fruitier in veg but i havent chopped it yet. It hasnt purpled up at all. Chopping tonight


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

How could you *not* have smoked it yet!?

If I held a beautiful nug that close to my face, ingestion would be imminent.

I might've eaten it.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How could you *not* have smoked it yet!?
> 
> If I held a beautiful nug that close to my face, ingestion would be imminent.
> 
> I might've eaten it.


Lol ive waited this long i can wait a cpl more weeks for it to cure


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lol ive waited this long i can wait a cpl more weeks for it to cure


Fuck that lol I always smoke an early joint while jarring it up . You must be using the patience of a monument 
Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Fuck that lol I always smoke an early joint while jarring it up . You must be using the patience of a monument
> Cheers




A Torch lighter can burn up the greenest nugs !!!!! Lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Fuck that lol I always smoke an early joint while jarring it up . You must be using the patience of a monument
> Cheers


I sometimes take a lil branch one week before harvest let it dry- then smoke it while I'm taking down the rest of the plant


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2018)

Or the patience of a steelheader or atlantic salmon fisherman


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Whoever bought tomahawk a little bit ago, you are now my enemy. Jk, nice grab I was waiting for the price to drop one more time.


----------



## KAL EL (Mar 1, 2018)

I usually leave a lower branch when I lollipop. I use that branch as tester to try. Works great.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 1, 2018)

I enjoy vaping early samples with an old Vapor Genie or my Underdog.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Lol ive waited this long i can wait a cpl more weeks for it to cure


I'm sure it's just me, but I always like the smoke and flavor of just dried buds much more than after they sit in jars for weeks.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure it's just me, but I always like the smoke and flavor of just dried buds much more than after they sit in jars for weeks.


It isn't just you. I find they have a much more punch in the face flavor and effect compared to the calming effect curing seems to have. But there have been lots of strains over the years that weren't shit until a month or more in a jar. 
Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure it's just me, but I always like the smoke and flavor of just dried buds much more than after they sit in jars for weeks.


I agree-jus like smokin a piece of whatever iam choppin down when iam choppin it down-seems kinda cool to me


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

Seems my best weed needs a 7-10 day dry and its good, doesn't lose any smell or flavor after drying. Curing just helps keep it fresh. Shitier strains I've grown need a month or two to get their smell back in the jars.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure it's just me, but I always like the smoke and flavor of just dried buds much more than after they sit in jars for weeks.


Especially in Colorado where the dry air sucks the flavor out of it. The fresh weed seems to be more potent sometimes too. The well cured stuff is smoother but more bland.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2018)

Yeah, it generally takes a week to 10 days for the hanging plant to dry enough to burn and fine trim. Most every time a smoke knocks me out in flavor and buzz does it right away on the first joint. Months old weed's stone doesn't depreciate as much as the flavor does, and thus the smoke gets boring, especially when the new buds of the good are arriving.

Two noticeable exceptions.....well, 3: C-99, Chernobyl, and Black D.O.G were delicious to the end. Also, I usually smoke through the orange plants before they have much time to get acclimated to their jar, so, there's that.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, it generally takes a week to 10 days for the hanging plant to dry enough to burn and fine trim. Most every time a smoke that knocks me out in flavor and buzz does it right away on the first joint. Months old weed's stone doesn't depreciate as much as the flavor does, and thus the smoke gets boring, especially when the new buds of the good are arriving.
> 
> Two noticeable exceptions.....well, 3: C-99, Chernobyl, and Black D.O.G were delicious to the end. Also, I usually smoke through the orange plants before they have much time to get acclimated to their jar, so, there's that.


Damn that's funny. I was actually going to say c99 was my only weed that just kept getting sweeter sitting in jars, straight sugerry pineapples.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Damn that's funny. I was actually going to say c99 was my only weed that just kept getting sweeter sitting in jars, straight sugerry pineapples.


That FS c-99 would be the holy grail if it packed more than a daytime buzz. Hey.... someone with access to those beans and say, a really strong proven dad should look into introducing those kids.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

Sitting Bull - Greenpoint Seeds
(The White/Cinderella99 x Star Dawg)





speaking of Cindy99

Can't see the picture? Click here


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That FS c-99 would be the holy grail if it packed more than a daytime buzz. Hey.... someone with access to those beans and say, a really strong proven dad should look into introducing those kids.
> 
> View attachment 4098465


Amazing yeild and taste but I agree not as potent as I'd like, needs some stardawg!


----------



## Craigson (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, it generally takes a week to 10 days for the hanging plant to dry enough to burn and fine trim. Most every time a smoke knocks me out in flavor and buzz does it right away on the first joint. Months old weed's stone doesn't depreciate as much as the flavor does, and thus the smoke gets boring, especially when the new buds of the good are arriving.
> 
> Two noticeable exceptions.....well, 3: C-99, Chernobyl, and Black D.O.G were delicious to the end. Also, I usually smoke through the orange plants before they have much time to get acclimated to their jar, so, there's that.


isnt what your saying contradicting the whole curing process?

Freshly dried bud often smells and tastes of chlorophyl no?
The whole point of curing is to lock up those terps and keep consistent moisture content?

Im just asking as I dont have much experience other thsn my last harvest of Blueberry which definitely got better and stickier the longer it cured. I used boveda packs too if that matters.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm just relaying my own experience, amigo. It wouldn't be the first time I've been on the other side of popular opinion. 

[QUOTE="Craigson, post: 14103535, member: 957687"
Freshly dried bud often smells and tastes of chlorophyl no?
[/QUOTE]

No.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm sure it's just me, but I always like the smoke and flavor of just dried buds much more than after they sit in jars for weeks.


It depends on how they were fed. 
If you don't overfeed and taper off at the end, the smoke shouldn't be harsh.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 1, 2018)

Did you vote for Feb picture contest?
https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/toke-n-talk/photo-contest/


----------



## typoerror (Mar 1, 2018)

Purple badlands, fruit bomb pheno day 33


----------



## the gnome (Mar 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Purple badlands, fruit bomb pheno day 33
> View attachment 4098520 View attachment 4098521


I always enjoy your purple badlands pics typo, I have 6 phenos in bloom now knowing it's gonna be good seeing yours for a few moths now. many have tite nodes and should have running buds by the looks of the budsites on the laterals


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sitting Bull - Greenpoint Seeds
> (The White/Cinderella99 x Star Dawg)
> 
> 
> ...


Hate I missed out on these!!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Craigson said:


> isnt what your saying contradicting the whole curing process?
> 
> Freshly dried bud often smells and tastes of chlorophyl no?
> The whole point of curing is to lock up those terps and keep consistent moisture content?
> ...


My buds keep getting better too. I have a little bit of bruce banner in a jar from about nine months ago. The terps make my nose tingle so much, I often end up sneezing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> My buds keep getting better too. I have a little bit of bruce banner in a jar from about nine months ago. The terps make my nose tingle so much, I often end up sneezing.


when i dab my QWISO Sour Diesel hash it can make me sneeze because of the caryophyllene terpene.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2018)

Some buds taste better fresh and others better after a good month in the jar. Blueberry and blue crosses imo need a good cure to bring out the best. 

I find that if the bud goes into the jars to dried out then there is not enhancement of flavor and it actually loses smell and flavor. 

I'm smoking on some couple month old goji and it's still tasty asf and still a one hitter quitter, well for some I personally like 4 or 5 hits of anything lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Some buds taste better fresh and others better after a good month in the jar. Blueberry and blue crosses imo need a good cure to bring out the best.
> 
> I find that if the bud goes into the jars to dried out then there is not enhancement of flavor and it actually loses smell and flavor.
> 
> I'm smoking on some couple month old goji and it's still tasty asf and still a one hitter quitter, well for some I personally like 4 or 5 hits of anything lol.


correct, there has never been a 1 hit quit strain for me. maybe 2, but, i'm more a 2 bowl kinda guy


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

I've been on a kick of capping my bowls with wax. Dabbing is more social for me, get blasted and bs with friends.


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've been on a kick of capping my bowls with wax. Dabbing is more social for me, get blasted and bs with friends.


My bong bowls consist of a 4 layer blend. 
A weed stopper. A thin but noticeable layer of tobacco. A couple chunks of shatter. More weed on top. Hell of a head rush. Don't worry boys, I still hit the green bowls for flavor purposes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've been on a kick of capping my bowls with wax. Dabbing is more social for me, get blasted and bs with friends.


Yeah, dabbing is a process.
And since I'm not set up make concentrates, I'd have to actually buy them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've been on a kick of capping my bowls with wax. Dabbing is more social for me, get blasted and bs with friends.


I like to do that with bubble hash too. I'm not a big fan of dabs just because I refuse to use a blowtorch to smoke, lol. When I first move out here to Oregon a buddy's band played at a local weed clubhouse thing and everyone was dabbing and it was like an episode of The Walking Dead. Zombies man. I mean I hit a dab or two but I'd rather smoke a blunt laced with kief.

Cheers man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

When your seeds don't open in a water soak, do you plant them anyway -- in case they are slow? 
All my Texas Butter seeds sprouted in a cup of water, but a couple of Bodega Bubblegum didn't open. (One was a floater.)
I planted them all. What the heck, why not?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 1, 2018)

I been thinking that mixing a cbd concentrate and a good regular Thc concentrate would offer the best of both, nice high and pain relief.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When your seeds don't open in a water soak, do you plant them anyway -- in case they are slow?
> All my Texas Butter seeds sprouted in a cup of water, but a couple of Bodega Bubblegum didn't open. (One was a floater.)
> I planted them all. What the heck, why not?


couldn't hurt.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When your seeds don't open in a water soak, do you plant them anyway -- in case they are slow?
> All my Texas Butter seeds sprouted in a cup of water, but a couple of Bodega Bubblegum didn't open. (One was a floater.)
> I planted them all. What the heck, why not?


I had a couple seeds outdoors last summer that took a few weeks.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I been thinking that mixing a cbd concentrate and a good regular Thc concentrate would offer the best of both, nice high and pain relief.


I've been taking a 10;1 cbd to thc gummy. I smoke with it too. Helps with stress, sometimes you can feel the cbd counteract the thc, not getting as high. It does help with stress and being in a better mood. I'm still trying to figure out cbd, each different one I've tried makes me feel different.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I've been taking a 10;1 cbd to thc gummy. I smoke with it too. Helps with stress, sometimes you can feel the cbd counteract the thc, not getting as high. It does help with stress and being in a better mood. I'm still trying to figure out cbd, each different one I've tried makes me feel different.


I don't really like the higher CBD strains like sour tsunami. 
I'm growing a 1:1 called Half & Half by Cannventure. 
Got another one for the next round called "Mother's Little Helper" by Cult Classic.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't really like the higher CBD strains like sour tsunami.
> I'm growing a 1:1 called Half & Half by Cannventure.
> Got another one for the next round called "Mother's Little Helper" by Cult Classic.


I'm thinking about a cbd run sometime this year. I'd like to make tincture and some gummies.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 1, 2018)

A couple different phenotypes of Jelly Pie. 
#1
    
#2


----------



## macsnax (Mar 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple different phenotypes of Jelly Pie.
> #1
> View attachment 4098668 View attachment 4098669 View attachment 4098670 View attachment 4098671
> #2
> View attachment 4098672 View attachment 4098673 View attachment 4098674


Beautiful pics


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Beautiful pics


Thank you.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That FS c-99 would be the holy grail if it packed more than a daytime buzz. Hey.... someone with access to those beans and say, a really strong proven dad should look into introducing those kids.


I made a cross with C99 in it. I call it Sour Stepsister Chem sister x ECSD/C99. I'm testing it now my 2 favorites are
#5






#6


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When your seeds don't open in a water soak, do you plant them anyway -- in case they are slow?
> All my Texas Butter seeds sprouted in a cup of water, but a couple of Bodega Bubblegum didn't open. (One was a floater.)
> I planted them all. What the heck, why not?


I have nearly a 100% Success rate with 12-18 hours of soaking in water, then transferring them to a paper towel and leaving them there for 3-4 days on a heat mat set for 79F.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Amazing yeild and taste but I agree not as potent as I'd like, needs some stardawg!


Please don't screw up the C99 high with any indica!


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 2, 2018)

No worries man I'll cross it with a very low thc ruderalis strain and sell it an get rich.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> No worries man I'll cross it with a very low thc ruderalis strain and sell it an get rich.


not to me! lol My point is that really good sats that flower early are relatively rare. Potent indicas are a dime a dozen. Why mix the two?


----------



## Craigson (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I love the bodega! What kind of flavors and smells are you getting from those fine looking nugs.


Aright you guys talked me into it. Sampled a .75g joint yesterday. Was first smoke of the day.
Smell reminds me of grape soda still. Inhale is smooth and tastes of grape, exhale has a bite/sourness to it. Initial thought was exhale taste reminded me of a Bounce Sheet but not quite sure, just a little bite.
High was heady for about half hour then mellowed out. Was baked a good couple hours.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> not to me! lol My point is that really good sats that flower early are relatively rare. Potent indicas are a dime a dozen. Why mix the two?


Because ....



dubekoms said:


> Amazing yeild and taste but I agree not as potent as I'd like,


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2018)

After myself having grown the C99 from Peakseedsbc, whoever is saying c99 isnt potent enough simply didn't grow the right version. The re releases of cindy suck compared to the original. 
My only even slight complaint is the yield. The pineapple pheno is def not lacking in the potency department.
Cheers


----------



## Redrex420 (Mar 2, 2018)

I just ordered bodega bubblegum from GPS. My first from GPS. Can anyone that has grown it give me and feed back on it. I bought it on a whim from the reverse auction because of a good deal. Also hows the smoke?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 2, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> My bong bowls consist of a 4 layer blend.
> A weed stopper. A thin but noticeable layer of tobacco. A couple chunks of shatter. More weed on top. Hell of a head rush. Don't worry boys, I still hit the green bowls for flavor purposes


It's hard for me to wrap my head around the idea of a tobacco bong hit. I guess it's more of a Euro thing.?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> After myself having grown the C99 from Peakseedsbc, whoever is saying c99 isnt potent enough simply didn't grow the right version. The re releases of cindy suck compared to the original.
> My only even slight complaint is the yield. The pineapple pheno is def not lacking in the potency department.
> Cheers


When most people talk about lack of "potency" in a sat they mean it doesn't knock them out. If you want that type of high just go with an indica.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's hard for me to wrap my head around the idea of a tobacco bong hit. I guess it's more of a Euro thing.?


I suppose for the "head rush" It will make you sick as a dog if you aren't used to it. No thanks, I'll stick to the weed.


----------



## KAL EL (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm sitting on a bunch of Cinderella seeds as well as Apollo 13. Old school and potent yet. C99 has always been a top 5 variety for me.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 2, 2018)

Redrex420 said:


> I just ordered bodega bubblegum from GPS. My first from GPS. Can anyone that has grown it give me and feed back on it. I bought it on a whim from the reverse auction because of a good deal. Also hows the smoke?


Check this post out. He also posted nug shots too.


Craigson said:


> Aright you guys talked me into it. Sampled a .75g joint yesterday. Was first smoke of the day.
> Smell reminds me of grape soda still. Inhale is smooth and tastes of grape, exhale has a bite/sourness to it. Initial thought was exhale taste reminded me of a Bounce Sheet but not quite sure, just a little bite.
> High was heady for about half hour then mellowed out. Was baked a good couple hours.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2018)

I believe LubdaNugs has shared some great looking bodega a while back in this thread as well. Don't hold me too it though as I am a pothead and could be mistaken.
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> After myself having grown the C99 from Peakseedsbc, whoever is saying c99 isnt potent enough simply didn't grow the right version. The re releases of cindy suck compared to the original.
> My only even slight complaint is the yield. The pineapple pheno is def not lacking in the potency department.
> Cheers


Interesting.....all I've ran are the fems from FS; great to grow, smell, and tastes like Dole pineapple right out of the can. I did pop a 'sweet cindy' from BOG in the current round, but that Cindy was a Bruce.



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It's hard for me to wrap my head around the idea of a tobacco bong hit. I guess it's more of a Euro thing.?


Definitely. I made two treks to Spain in the late 90s, Barcelona, and at that time weed was rare there, but hash plentiful. My brother - in - law was a local dealer there. They powdered the hash and mixed it in a tobacco joint. I've never smoked tobacco, but those cats over there all struck me as at least daily two packers. And at night, espresso w/ 151 rum and hash.....yow.



jonsnow399 said:


> When most people talk about lack of "potency" in a sat they mean it doesn't knock them out. If you want that type of high just go with an indica.


Sure, but you're among a lot of cats with high tolerance issues, not 'most people'. I find a 'light buzz' mostly annoying and definitely unsatisfying. HSO Blue Dream that I ran was delicious w/ huge yields, and friends I pawned it off on liked it well enough, but to me it was a waste of time.


----------



## sourgummy (Mar 2, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush from Greenpoint on Day 16. Looking beautiful with her color and this thread deserves more pictures less jibber jabber. I had a Jelly pie that turned out to be a male, so I didn't grow that one


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> this thread deserves more pictures less jibber jabber.


Here's a picture you'll like:


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 2, 2018)

Ace High - Greenpoint Seeds
(Lemon G x Star Dawg)





photo: @Sackmastaflex


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 2, 2018)

*Ace-High (Lemon-G x Star Dawg)*
The Ace-High is well known in Colorado because Lemon-G clone has quickly built herself a repute. Defiantly spreading from illegal basement grows of Ohio to above-ground grows in the western United States. The appeal of the Lemon-G is in her short physical stature, heavily-frosted floral clusters, and of course, the trait that warrants her namesake: the unbelievably lemon-like aromas. Flowers are so intensely packed with citrus flavor it seems artificial. It is a sweet and syrupy citrus flavor, reminiscent of warheads and other hard candies from childhood, with only a hint of the bitter rind.

There is also some astringency present in Lemon-G, a note similar to that of commercial cleaning products like Lemon Pledge. Smoking coats the mouth in citrus-infused commercial cleaner terpenes! In addition to her flavor, Lemon-G is known for a clear and functional, uplifting effect. Popular among extract artists, Lemon-G is often used to bolster flavors of other varieties–twist of lemon? Logically, if Lemon-G blends well with other extracts, then her genes should blend well with other plants.

In Ace-High, this is where our powerhouse male comes in, consistently contributing heavy resin production, dense structure, vigor, and strong odors. You can expect it to add depth and intensity to the aroma of Lemon-G, augmenting the astringent chemical notes with skunk and industrial fuel. Phenotypes display the best traits of both parents: elevated potency, excellent bag appeal, and aromas resembling lemonade being sold from a janitor’s cart. Ace-High is a great variety to have up your sleeve to impress the most discerning nose.

When ordering from Greenpoint Seeds, the billing is discrete and the worldwide shipping is stealthy. Tracking numbers are provided at no extra cost, and the whole process is guaranteed from seed to harvest. We guarantee you will love the pot you grow from Greenpoint Seeds.

*Ace-High (Lemon G) – Genetic Makeup:*
Lemon G – 50%
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Affy – 03%


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Ace-High (Lemon-G x Star Dawg)*
> The Ace-High is well known in Colorado because Lemon-G clone has quickly built herself a repute. Defiantly spreading from illegal basement grows of Ohio to above-ground grows in the western United States. The appeal of the Lemon-G is in her short physical stature, heavily-frosted floral clusters, and of course, the trait that warrants her namesake: the unbelievably lemon-like aromas. Flowers are so intensely packed with citrus flavor it seems artificial. It is a sweet and syrupy citrus flavor, reminiscent of warheads and other hard candies from childhood, with only a hint of the bitter rind.
> 
> There is also some astringency present in Lemon-G, a note similar to that of commercial cleaning products like Lemon Pledge. Smoking coats the mouth in citrus-infused commercial cleaner terpenes! In addition to her flavor, Lemon-G is known for a clear and functional, uplifting effect. Popular among extract artists, Lemon-G is often used to bolster flavors of other varieties–twist of lemon? Logically, if Lemon-G blends well with other extracts, then her genes should blend well with other plants.
> ...



Is this you telling us it is back? 
Cheers


----------



## KAL EL (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Ace-High (Lemon-G x Star Dawg)*
> The Ace-High is well known in Colorado because Lemon-G clone has quickly built herself a repute. Defiantly spreading from illegal basement grows of Ohio to above-ground grows in the western United States. The appeal of the Lemon-G is in her short physical stature, heavily-frosted floral clusters, and of course, the trait that warrants her namesake: the unbelievably lemon-like aromas. Flowers are so intensely packed with citrus flavor it seems artificial. It is a sweet and syrupy citrus flavor, reminiscent of warheads and other hard candies from childhood, with only a hint of the bitter rind.
> 
> There is also some astringency present in Lemon-G, a note similar to that of commercial cleaning products like Lemon Pledge. Smoking coats the mouth in citrus-infused commercial cleaner terpenes! In addition to her flavor, Lemon-G is known for a clear and functional, uplifting effect. Popular among extract artists, Lemon-G is often used to bolster flavors of other varieties–twist of lemon? Logically, if Lemon-G blends well with other extracts, then her genes should blend well with other plants.
> ...


I currently have three girls in veg. Hope I get lemon flavor!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 2, 2018)

It can come back if people are interested.

But it's an (ugly plant x ugly plant) so not so sought after for most growers.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When your seeds don't open in a water soak, do you plant them anyway -- in case they are slow?
> All my Texas Butter seeds sprouted in a cup of water, but a couple of Bodega Bubblegum didn't open. (One was a floater.)
> I planted them all. What the heck, why not?


Just out of curiousness' how long of a water soak are you doing?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It can come back if people are interested.
> 
> But it's an (ugly plant x ugly plant) so not so sought after for most growers.


I am all about effect. Besides I love all the pretty girls in the world and even the ugly ones too, cause to me you still pretty baby lol
But honestly I would love to grow out the combo that makes ace high
Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 2, 2018)

Pioneer Kush - Greenpoint Seeds
(pre-98 *Bubba Kush* x Star Dawg)





*Bubba Kush x Stardawg*
Pioneer Kush – Bubba Kush is a classical indica variety that is reported to have originated sometime prior to 1998. Hence her full name, Pre-98 Bubba Kush. She is a characteristically slow-growing variety, often the slowest grower and lowest producer in a garden. However, the high quality of the smoke makes her a labor of love for many. Her aroma is incredibly distinct, with notes of coffee, raw leather, skunk, compost, and old-basement musk. Her tight, purple-tinted flowers are always covered in resin, and oddly for an indica, her smoke has no ceiling. A user can smoke endless amounts of Bubba, getting higher with every hit before eventually waking up from a weed coma.

_“She is a useful cultivar for anxiety, pain management, insomnia, or appetite stimulation”_

The quality of Bubba’s flowers are world-class, but she is an absolute pain to grow. She does not yield well and grows slowly, eating very little foods. Our Stardawg male made appropriate adjustments to the offspring, and Pioneer Kush is the perfect answer to all the downsides of Bubba.

Pioneer Kush seedlings grow quickly while remaining compact and stout, with almost no phenotypes telling the tale of Bubba’s slow growth. The aroma of Pioneer Kush is a healthy balance of both parents, usually smelling like a skunky, musky, coffee-flavored sour Chemdog.

The smoke of Pioneer Kush is phenomenally indica, with all the best traits of Bubba coming through in the progeny. This is a woefully underrated cross that will blow any indica lover away.

*Pioneer Kush (Bubba Kush) – Genetic Makeup*
Pre ’98 Bubba Kush – 50%
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Affy – 03%

Grow credits: Sackmastaflex (2017)​


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Pioneer Kush - Greenpoint Seeds
> (pre-98 *Bubba Kush* x Star Dawg)
> 
> 
> ...


Thinking about running her soon, one of my favorite smokes of all time is Bubba/Chem. It will be fun to see how she compares.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just out of curiousness' how long of a water soak are you doing?


I soaked these for a couple of days at room temp. They sprout faster @ higher temps.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Interesting.....all I've ran are the fems from FS; great to grow, smell, and tastes like Dole pineapple right out of the can. I did pop a 'sweet cindy' from BOG in the current round, but that Cindy was a Bruce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what you mean by "high tolerance" I think you mean low tolerance meaning it doesn't take much to get me high. Au contraire, mon frere 
I been smoking for 50 years come next year, and I smoke every day continously if I have anything to smoke. I have no use for a "light buzz". One of the best strains I ever had was a pukeberry hybrid and it would totally fuck your mind. I never heard anyone claim idt didn't but some said they didn't like the high and it was too strong. For me, indica stone are good night time highs, or for a sedative and pain relief.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It can come back if people are interested.
> 
> But it's an (ugly plant x ugly plant) so not so sought after for most growers.


Something else I never understood. Who cares what the plant looks like?


----------



## KAL EL (Mar 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Something else I never understood. Who cares what the plant looks like?


One possible answer, if a plant looks like it will be a hassle to trim, I avoid growing it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Something else I never understood. Who cares what the plant looks like?


Which leads to the obvious 'what's the point of a picture contest'?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Which leads to the obvious 'what's the point of a picture contest'?


Exactly, unless you can enter roses and lilies!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Which leads to the obvious 'what's the point of a picture contest'?


BUD PORN FETISH!!!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> BUD PORN FETISH!!!


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

Night Rider without the K and Cowboy Kush are in the house fast and safe. First test of early Copper Chem..........KABOOM!


----------



## typoerror (Mar 2, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I always enjoy your purple badlands pics typo, I have 6 phenos in bloom now knowing it's gonna be good seeing yours for a few moths now. many have tite nodes and should have running buds by the looks of the budsites on the laterals


I can't wait to hear about your results! No matter what phenos you get, you're in for a treat!

Cookies n chem getting my mind right for the slopes


Sundance kid day 22


Lucky 7 day 22


----------



## nc208 (Mar 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Pioneer Kush - Greenpoint Seeds
> (pre-98 *Bubba Kush* x Star Dawg)
> 
> 
> ...


Crazy looking, do you have any pics of the maverick? either the plant or bud? Thanks


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

can see 2 out of 3 of my Texas Butter coming up. i'm sure the 3rd will as well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 2, 2018)

texas butter


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

4/5 Night Riders without the K are boys. Helplessly Hoping #5 is a lady. Copper Chem looking a little closer to the end and all three are impressive and I’m enjoying the ride. Easy plants and fun to grow and will make you feel like a master gardener! Early veg with 4 Black Gold F2s and they are a bit slow at first but getting stronger fast.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

Half of these are fixing to get a good over night soaking ... This will be part of my outdoor guerilla grow this season. You can't go wrong with either cross in this strain and any SSH cross always comes out on top outdoors in the Bluegrass state! Never grown the Arcata Trainwreck but I have done my fair share of research and looks to be a great outdoor strain as well!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Half of these are fixing to get a good over night soaking ... This will be part of my outdoor guerilla grow this season. You can't go wrong with either cross in this strain and any SSH cross always comes out on top outdoors in the Bluegrass state! Never grown the Arcata Trainwreck but I have done my fair share of research and looks to be a great outdoor strain as well!
> 
> View attachment 4099118



Are your seeds rediculously small?


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Are your seeds rediculously small?


Yes... Very small. But solid and hard. 

I remember back in the day I had some bag seed from some fire outdoor that was floating around here in Kentucky. They were exactly like that, very small, not too dark and more tanish colored but produced some of the best, biggest yielding plants I ever grew.

As long as they are solid, I'm good with it. Back before I ran those bag seed I was telling you about that was small, I was really contemplating the results before hand. Boy did I get proved wrong.


----------



## charface (Mar 2, 2018)

I finally snapped a pic of the
cookie wreck pheno I was talking about the other day.

I popped 7
6 of them look like this
Size and everything
 Then there is this behemoth mutant.
Im hoping it is something good.
Anyone seen it before?

Reminds me of this


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yes... Very small. But solid and hard.
> 
> I remember back in the day I had some bag seed from some fire outdoor that was floating around here in Kentucky. They were exactly like that, very small, not too dark and more tanish colored but produced some of the best, biggest yielding plants I ever grew.
> 
> As long as they are solid, I'm good with it. Back before I ran those bag seed I was telling you about that was small, I was really contemplating the results before hand. Boy did I get proved wrong.



I had a rough go with the two I popped to check. Both cracked but neither broke soil. Let me know how they go for you. I was planning on giving them another go. Really love the parentage.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 2, 2018)

The spoils of war.. I mean the auction lol. I wish I had more space


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 2, 2018)

Or I might just have an addiction


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 2, 2018)

What's up with the site? Tomahawk is one price on Reverse Auction page, another price when I click the product link, and a 3rd price when I add it to cart. Seems to increase in price each time.

In other news, I put 10 Bodega Bubblegums in a paper towel last week after shaking them in a jar with sandpaper. I now have 10 BB seedlings. 100% germination rate.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 2, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> What's up with the site? Tomahawk is one price on Reverse Auction page, another price when I click the product link, and a 3rd price when I add it to cart. Seems to increase in price each time.
> 
> In other news, I put 10 Bodega Bubblegums in a paper towel last week after shaking them in a jar with sandpaper. I now have 10 BB seedlings. 100% germination rate.


What grit size sandpaper


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I had a rough go with the two I popped to check. Both cracked but neither broke soil. Let me know how they go for you. I was planning on giving them another go. Really love the parentage.


I will let you know. Hate to hear they didn't come up for ya JP. I usually document everything over in my grow journal. 

One thing bout those small seeds though, i have come to the conclusion they have to be planted VERY shallow compared to a bigger seed. The smaller the bean, the shallower you plant. How deeply did you place it into the soil?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 2, 2018)

charface said:


> I finally snapped a pic of the
> cookie wreck pheno I was talking about the other day.
> 
> I popped 7
> ...


Second picture (mutant) definitely looks cookie dominant.


----------



## charface (Mar 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Second picture (mutant) definitely looks cookie dominant.


Nice, I was hoping


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2018)

My Copper Chem seeds are very small and an ugly grey and the plants are mostly bigger budded than mostand tricked out more and extremely sticky. My smallish but extremely strong Sour Bubble seeds are like coconuts! Seems Sativa girls tend to smaller seeds that fall out easily when ripe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> View attachment 4099162
> The spoils of war.. I mean the auction lol. I wish I had more space


We have similar tastes!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My Copper Chem seeds are very small and an ugly grey and the plants are mostly bigger budded than mostand tricked out more and extremely sticky. My smallish but extremely strong Sour Bubble seeds are like coconuts! Seems Sativa girls tend to smaller seeds that fall out easily when ripe.


This is true HillBill. The size of seeds are based on the type and sizes of the calayx.

Smaller calyxes have smaller seeds, larger calyxes have larger seeds usually. Most land race sativa and sativa dominant strains have small seeds.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 2, 2018)

Hickok Haze nug getting ready for a date with the grinder. Harvested at 70 days and could have went 7-10 more days. Needless to say she is a little racie.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

My Ky Roadkill Skunk seeds are the size of peas, biggest seeds I've ever seen. The Roadkill we have here though has huge calyxes like the tips of your fingers.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 2, 2018)

Cookies N Chem Day 35


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Exactly, unless you can enter roses and lilies!



Speaking of lilies, and "night rider " there is a lily called night rider that is beautifull. A hybrid of Trumpet and an Asiatic ,,, is black and or at times very dark purple. One of my favs of the Lilies actually. 

Did someone say crappie fishing !?! I thought i heard someone say crappie fishing ?? Ohh yeah !!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies N Chem Day 35
> View attachment 4099203



Nuff said!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> We have similar tastes!


Great minds think alike


----------



## macsnax (Mar 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies N Chem Day 35
> View attachment 4099203


Damn


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 2, 2018)

In other news, I'd like to thank you fellers for keeping the auction prices high tonight so I couldn't buy anymore seeds! I got some gold nuggets burning a hole in my account and thankfully someone keeps snatching all my seeds out of my cart.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> What grit size sandpaper


One pint canning jar and a sheet of 80 grit drywall sandpaper unroll along the inside wall. Put all 10 seeds in, screwed on the lid, turned the jar on its side and shook it for about 60 seconds


----------



## macsnax (Mar 2, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> In other news, I'd like to thank you fellers for keeping the auction prices high tonight so I couldn't buy anymore seeds! I got some gold nuggets burning a hole in my account and thankfully someone keeps snatching all my seeds out of my cart.


I had to get tomahawk, it kept getting style from me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I will let you know. Hate to hear they didn't come up for ya JP. I usually document everything over in my grow journal.
> 
> One thing bout those small seeds though, i have come to the conclusion they have to be planted VERY shallow compared to a bigger seed. The smaller the bean, the shallower you plant. How deeply did you place it into the soil?


1/2 inch....

Might be too much for those itty bitties. 

I figured it was something I did. Those are some specia beans with special genes. Thats why I was hoping you'd let me know what you do if it works for you. Those genetics sound great to me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies N Chem Day 35
> View attachment 4099203


I had to snag a pack of the CNC because of pictures like this! Good job.

That shit looks like it'll make you sweat.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> 1/2 inch....
> 
> Might be too much for those itty bitties.
> 
> I figured it was something I did. Those are some specia beans with special genes. Thats why I was hoping you'd let me know what you do if it works for you. Those genetics sound great to me.


Yeah I would say a half inch would be a little too deep. Some may disagree but honestly I have had much better luck planting small and large beans pretty shallow.

I usually set large seeds 1/4 inch below the soil line. Smaller seeds even less, as long as there is a layer covering them completely it doesn't matter how shallow its planted. Key is to keep the top of the soil moist though by misting frequently, then once they emerge out, you can add and build up a bit more soil around the base of the stem. Don't get me wrong, I have planted thousands of seeds half inch deep and had pretty good results but I had come to find a lot of time I have had them not emerge out and looked down into the soil and sure enough there it was, sprouted but never made it to the top and usually rots.

Yeah man those definitely are two genetics that would go hand in hand together perfectly. I would like to find some grow logs of CCS version of bullet train. This is bound to be some mold resistant, heavy yielding, extremely potent herb. There is a strain called Silver Train and another I read about called Cole or Coal Train with the same lineage. But who knows if they specifically used the true "Arcata" cut in those versions whereas CCS does.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Congrats to whoever grabbed the Copper chem for $50. Nice score!!
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2018)

I paid the most for Copper Chem at $92.53 delivered. My total average for Greenpoint packs is still under $24.00. We're talkin' Nirvana prices!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 3, 2018)

In just a few days... *Night Rider*, *Full Moon* *Fever, Jelly Pie* and *Purple Outlaw* will be thrown into the flower room. I am keeping them small because as of now, I am just pheno hunting with them. You can see last plant on right in first row is starving for nitrogen... Gonna get that bandaged up before I throw them in to flower.

Honestly not doing anything special at all in veg.. No topping or training, no special requirements. Just simple plain veg under the ole t5 with basic feedings.




The _big gal's_ are waiting on them!

    
 

@Gu~ here is that *Skunk VA Chem' 91*...





These are currently in day 19 of flower. So the GPS clan won't be rolling in _too awful far off _behind them...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 3, 2018)

So...I thought I should share this here. Finally sampled Copper Chem 1. Smoked a couple bong bowls with a buddy. Not a big bowl, but the standard metric sized glass on glass slide size bowl. 

1) smell is like lemon menthol with a slight hint of ammonia. Delicious. 

2) creeper high and incredibly potent. 

Saw my wife about 30 minutes after smoking and all she said was....

"It bothers me that you are this high" ...

All I could do was laugh.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So...I thought I should share this here. Finally sampled Copper Chem 1. Smoked a couple bong bowls with a buddy. Not a big bowl, but the standard metric sized glass on glass slide size bowl.
> 
> 1) smell is like lemon menthol with a slight hint of ammonia. Delicious.
> 
> ...


Sampled some early Copper and found similar effects with something else in the smell I can't quite get. Extremely sticky plants. Unusual amounts of vapor can be extraction! A very good sign! High is active and seems stronger than most.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So...I thought I should share this here. Finally sampled Copper Chem 1. Smoked a couple bong bowls with a buddy. Not a big bowl, but the standard metric sized glass on glass slide size bowl.
> 
> 1) smell is like lemon menthol with a slight hint of ammonia. Delicious.
> 
> ...


HA!
Sounds like something my wife would say.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So...I thought I should share this here. Finally sampled Copper Chem 1. Smoked a couple bong bowls with a buddy. Not a big bowl, but the standard metric sized glass on glass slide size bowl.
> 
> 1) smell is like lemon menthol with a slight hint of ammonia. Delicious.
> 
> ...



lol, i would have told my ex wife, it bothers me that you are not this high


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I had to get tomahawk, it kept getting style from me.


This is one of the packs I have been eyeballing for a while now too.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 3, 2018)

My wife would have said “It smells like lemons in here. What's with the lemons? Is that Pledge?” Then she would have said “Load my vape!”


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

Sundance Kid, this one has a wonderful candied nectarine/ citrus smell.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My wife would have said “It smells like lemons in here. What's with the lemons? Is that Pledge?” Then she would have said “Load my vape!”


Mine as well-most women have said "are you smoking another one" & mine says "can we smoke another one"


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4099394 Sundance Kid, this one has a wonderful candied nectarine/ citrus smell.


Your plants look killer bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I would say a half inch would be a little too deep. Some may disagree but honestly I have had much better luck planting small and large beans pretty shallow.
> 
> I usually set large seeds 1/4 inch below the soil line. Smaller seeds even less, as long as there is a layer covering them completely it doesn't matter how shallow its planted. Key is to keep the top of the soil moist though by misting frequently, then once they emerge out, you can add and build up a bit more soil around the base of the stem. Don't get me wrong, I have planted thousands of seeds half inch deep and had pretty good results but I had come to find a lot of time I have had them not emerge out and looked down into the soil and sure enough there it was, sprouted but never made it to the top and usually rots.
> 
> Yeah man those definitely are two genetics that would go hand in hand together perfectly. I would like to find some grow logs of CCS version of bullet train. This is bound to be some mold resistant, heavy yielding, extremely potent herb. There is a strain called Silver Train and another I read about called Cole or Coal Train with the same lineage. But who knows if they specifically used the true "Arcata" cut in those versions whereas CCS does.


Shallow is the way to go when sprouting seeds. 
I've had great luck starting seeds in water until they open and the tails just barely stick out. Then just stick em in pre-moistened dirt, TAIL UP, and you're golden. 
Here are some Half & Half by Cannaventure. 
 
They have only been watered once, which is also VERY important. Gotta make the young uns reach for the water so their roots get big & strong. Overwatering young plants will set them up for future problems. Healthy roots = healthy plants.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your plants look killer bro


Thanks man, I’m getting excited to harvest this round. Tons of terps.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My wife would have said “It smells like lemons in here. What's with the lemons? Is that Pledge?” Then she would have said “Load my vape!”


I smell lemons. She smells ammonia. Tried blaming the dogs for peeing in the house when I was in the early cure process and burping jars...

Edit: If she doesn't like it based on the smell, it tends to be phenomenal


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shallow is the way to go when sprouting seeds.
> I've had great luck starting seeds in water until they open and the tails just barely stick out. Then just stick em in pre-moistened dirt, TAIL UP, and you're golden.
> Here are some Half & Half by Cannaventure.
> View attachment 4099407
> They have only been watered once, which is also VERY important. Gotta make the young uns reach for the water so their roots get big & strong. Overwatering young plants will set them up for future problems. Healthy roots = healthy plants.


Since you made a point of specifically stating it, I must ask, why do you bury the "tail" (the main root) up? It really doesn't matter either way as a seed will reorient as needed, but now I'm wondering why.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Since you made a point of specifically stating it, I must ask, why do you bury the "tail" (the main root) up? It really doesn't matter either way as a seed will reorient as needed, but now I'm wondering why.


I'll try to find a pic that shows why tail up is better. Hard to describe...
-- edit -- 
This link is decent. I'll keep looking... 
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.info/how-to-position-sow-cannabis-seeds-in-soil.html


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll try to find a pic that shows why tail up is better. Hard to describe...
> -- edit --
> This link is decent. I'll keep looking...
> http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.info/how-to-position-sow-cannabis-seeds-in-soil.html


Thanks for the reply, I was wondering if that is what you were referring to. It's an ages-old debate with proponents on both sides. I can link articles saying the exact opposite of the link you posted. 

My point? Do whatever works for you!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 3, 2018)

I was up in the early hours and was gonna get bodega bubbagump but the auction was screwing up.
it was listed @$59 on the display page with the others but it was $89 on the description page.. I tried messin around with it off-n-on for an hour,
I went for 1 last try and notice my rewards($44) had logged in  but bodega was still 89pesos BUT tomahawk was $49
so no prob with that... done deal hahaha!
i went back to auction page and everything was gone that has been there for the last dayand new stuff was in.
ARRHHGG!

but the new items were already reduced and i ended up getting cookies-n-chem w/points for $20...
it pays top keep an eye on the auction page, I keep it loaded and the good deals will be there for the taking


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I was wondering if that is what you were referring to. It's an ages-old debate with proponents on both sides. I can link articles saying the exact opposite of the link you posted.
> 
> My point? Do whatever works for you!


I started "tail down" but after trying "tail up", I'm convinced it's the way to go. Sprouts also shed their pods much easier when they pull instead of push.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I was up in the early hours and was gonna get bodega bubbagump but the auction was screwing up.
> it was listed @$59 on the display page with the others but it was $89 on the description page.. I tried messin around with it off-n-on for an hour,
> I went for 1 last try and notice my rewards($44) had logged in  but bodega was still 89pesos BUT tomahawk was $49
> so no prob with that... done deal hahaha!
> ...


You’re going to like CnC, it’s the whole package. Mine had a great yield, the flavor was awesome, and it was super potent.


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 3, 2018)

you are not alone Amos. Just popped six Tomahawk i've had lying around for a while. I plan to smoke it as it ripens


----------



## the gnome (Mar 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to like CnC, it’s the whole package. Mine had a great yield, the flavor was awesome, and it was super potent.


yeah for sure nugz, I have some c-n-c in 4wks bloom right now and I'm seeing what your saying at this point.
I decided to get another pak of a AAA+ proven winner

same thing with dreamcatcher, 4wks in and the nose on em are on steroids!
got another pak of that incoming also


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 3, 2018)

Copper Chem 1


----------



## the gnome (Mar 3, 2018)

outstanding Jr, I have a pak of CC in the vault... 
so many seeds 
so little time
how do yas say that in Latin not what you use to be?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 3, 2018)

The CC was more than worth the time. All the 3 females I found in a half pack were unique. The #1 was my favorite. 

Yup. I am not what I used to be.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 3, 2018)

I always chuckle when I see peoples back and forth with germination. In the last 2 years I have had 1 seed not germ. I just drop the seed in a rapid rooter and put in the soil.... honestly, the one that didnt germ was super old


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yup. I am not what I used to be.


Yeah...but now you're the.pope. Kinda freaks me out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4099394 Sundance Kid, this one has a wonderful candied nectarine/ citrus smell.


Fam you killing shit over there. All your plants look awesome. I nominate you for the monthly Grammy!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> I always chuckle when I see peoples back and forth with germination. In the last 2 years I have had 1 seed not germ. I just drop the seed in a rapid rooter and put in the soil.... honestly, the one that didnt germ was super old


I always chuckle when I see people spend money on things they don't need -- like rapid rooters.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always chuckle when I see people spend money on things they don't need -- like rapid rooters.


But you cant argue with results


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 3, 2018)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> But you cant argue with results


True, but I get great results without rapid rooters. 
I use them if I'm making clones under a dome, but not for seeds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam you killing shit over there. All your plants look awesome. I nominate you for the monthly Grammy!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 3, 2018)

Just copped that cookies and Chem .. for just shipping price. Waited almost a year to use my rewards lol. Thanks GU


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam you killing shit over there. All your plants look awesome. I nominate you for the monthly Grammy!!!


In my opinion the most consistently healthy plants I have seen on this website. No tip burn, no heat curl, no nitrogen hooks, etc. Just nice healthy looking plants. With beautiful flower pics time and time again. If I remember right they are even under a 600w?
Cheers


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always chuckle when I see people spend money on things they don't need -- like rapid rooters.


I always started in soil, the kid bought some rooters for extra clones that don't fit in aerocloner.
So I figured I would try them. Didn't go well the taproots grew up instead of down. So I tried again this time I punched out the center hole all the way through. Holy shit did these seedling grow fast and strong. Plus the rooters hold water much longer than just soil.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> In my opinion the most consistently healthy plants I have seen on this website. No tip burn, no heat curl, no nitrogen hooks, etc. Just nice healthy looking plants. With beautiful flower pics time and time again. If I remember right they are even under a 600w?
> Cheers


Thank you, you’re too kind. It is 600w hps for flowering.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thank you, you’re too kind. It is 600w hos for flowering.


I am not too kind. In fact I do have a tendency to be a judgemental SOB sometimes. I am working on it lol
Your work is very impressive and I do not say that lightly at all. I also do not mean any disrespect to the other fine jobs I have seen in this thread. 
That being said, again I will say you post the healthiest looking plants I have seen on this website. Something tells me you have learned less is in fact more.
Cheers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 3, 2018)

Copper Chem king palm.... Great call @typoerror


----------



## 757growin (Mar 3, 2018)

++rep for GPS. I ordered a pack of cookies and chem. Realizing minutes later I just got a pack in the mail a week b4. I asked to cancel but was told it's an issue because of the credit card charge would be a loss to the company. I asked to then swap for some bodega bubble gum. I think they shipped it within 2 hours of that email. Just got my beans. The cookies and chem were auction and I got a great deal so that was real nice they swapped for beans currently marked higher then what I paid. Thanks again GPS and good vibes for 2018 and forward.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 3, 2018)

Finally got my copper chem so stoked now I’ve got it all except the deputy and garlix and bodega bubblegum


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got 2 copper chems and a 2nd pack of cookies n chem. I"m dunzo. blocking GPS' site on all my devices so I don't visit the auctions anymore, lol. @Gu~ please help fund a charitable organization to help former customers that have a reverse auction "problem".


----------



## typoerror (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem king palm.... Great call @typoerror
> 
> View attachment 4099661


great way to end the day!


----------



## SensiPuff (Mar 3, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem king palm.... Great call @typoerror
> 
> View attachment 4099661


What type of tobacco/wrap is that?


----------



## typoerror (Mar 3, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> What type of tobacco/wrap is that?


King palm tobacco free palm leaf. They are prerolled into a tube that's easy to fill and stuff. There's a corn cob filter, they burn slow and don't have an over bearing taste. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 3, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> What type of tobacco/wrap is that?


https://kingpalm.com


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 4, 2018)

you guys are killing me! now i can't stop hanging around that auction action, thanks - i'm screwed.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Just got 2 copper chems and a 2nd pack of cookies n chem. I"m dunzo. blocking GPS' site on all my devices so I don't visit the auctions anymore, lol. @Gu~ please help fund a charitable organization to help former customers that have a reverse auction "problem".


Greenpoint anonymous


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Greenpoint anonymous


someone start a thread and start some coffee


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Lol.... Hi my name is macsnax and I'm a seedoholic.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Lol.... Hi my name is macsnax and I'm a seedoholic.


And I just ordered four more packs..... (hangs head in shame)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> And I just ordered four more packs..... (hands head in shame)


how many days clean? 

today is a new day. you can start over. we all make mistakes.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how many days clean?
> 
> today is a new day. you can start over. we all make mistakes.


I did good for about a week, but I gave in to temptation this morning. Ahh.... tomorrow's a new day.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Lol.... Hi my name is macsnax and I'm a seedoholic.





Sour Wreck said:


> how many days clean?
> 
> today is a new day. you can start over. we all make mistakes.


I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!
I CAN QUIT SEED BUYING, WHENEVER I WANT.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I did good for about a week, but I gave in to temptation this morning. Ahh.... tomorrow's a new day.


keep at it buddy, i have failed and restarted hundreds of times... 

btw, my gunslinger is due in tomorrow


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!
> I CAN QUIT SEED BUYING, WHENEVER I WANT.


Lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!
> I CAN QUIT SEED BUYING, WHENEVER I WANT.


you just keep coming to meetings for now.

need a cup of coffee?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> keep at it buddy, i have failed and restarted hundreds of times...
> 
> btw, my gunslinger is due in tomorrow


Yes I will probably fail again, I don't have that one yet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

I saw Sunset Strip last night for $52 and almost pulled the trigger. 
Now I'm feeling some regret because that was a smokin' deal for 10 fems...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

i am going to marry my texas butter to gunslinger and make baby Texas Gunslingers !!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Jelly Pies and Lucky 7's are coming down tonight!
Snake Oil and Dream Catcher are developing some huge colas.
Hicock looks to be running behind the others, perhaps she's in for the long haul, while Tomahawks are the smallest buds in the garden. Maybe, Tomahawk will run 80 days?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Jelly Pies and Lucky 7's are coming down tonight!
> Snake Oil and Dream Catcher are developing some huge colas.
> Hicock looks to be running behind the others, perhaps she's in for the long haul, while Tomahawks are the smallest buds in the garden. Maybe, Tomahawk will run 80 days?


you had me at Jelly Pie


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

It might be a good time to load up on high CBD strains. 
I've had my eye on Nurse Ratchet for a while.  

Too bad there aren't more reviews. I can't find squat online for cult classic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you just keep coming to meetings for now.
> 
> need a cup of coffee?


Thanks, I'll sit in the back. I don't do circles!
That way I can sneak on my phone and check the auctions and emails for new drops.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw Sunset Strip last night for $52 and almost pulled the trigger.
> Now I'm feeling some regret because that was a smokin' deal for 10 fems...


I didn't notice those we fems.


Chunky Stool said:


> It might be a good time to load up on high CBD strains.
> I've had my eye on Nurse Ratchet for a while.
> 
> Too bad there aren't more reviews. I can't find squat online for cult classic.


Just grabbed some nurse ratchet. I'm really starting to dig cbd.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I didn't notice those we fems.
> 
> Just grabbed some nurse ratchet. I'm really starting to dig cbd.


That was you???  
JK

I've already got "mothers little helper" and "half & half" by cannaventure so I'm good on CBD strains for now. 
Besides, my vaporizer died this week and it will cost $200 to replace. 
I've got plenty of beans in the fridge...


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 4, 2018)

Patiently waiting for GPA meeting to start. I hadn't ordered any beans in two weeks and now I feel shamed and embarrassed.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2018)

Snagged cookies n chem this morning for 40$ out the door for me & a buddy-been eyeballin it-stoked


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That was you???
> JK
> 
> I've already got "mothers little helper" and "half & half" by cannaventure so I'm good on CBD strains for now.
> ...


I think I'll end up getting half and half too.
I don't think anyone in this thread is hurting for beans, we're all a bunch pheens.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

copper chem pretty cheap right now, just sayin


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> copper chem pretty cheap right now, just sayin


someone snagged it


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2018)

@typoerror iam blaming you on my cookies n chem purchase-lets hope the ole lady dont leave me


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Patiently waiting for GPA meeting to start. I hadn't ordered any beans in two weeks and now I feel shamed and embarrassed.View attachment 4099944


I ordered a pack of those not too long ago. I want to run those with my remaining Doc Holiday and do some chucking.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @typoerror iam blaming you on my cookies n chem purchase-lets hope the ole lady dont leave me


Meh, you’ll shortly have some new sweet smelling and frosty ladies in your life.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Meh, you’ll shortly have some new sweet smelling and frosty ladies in your life.


I hope so-too good of a deal to pass up-gotta lot of seedlings comin up but i will find a lil more room for these


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw Sunset Strip last night for $52 and almost pulled the trigger.
> Now I'm feeling some regret because that was a smokin' deal for 10 fems...


Yea me too SMDH


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

I had a moment of weakness. 

Nurse Ratchet = Animal Cookies X R6 (Alien OG X Blue Lotus)


----------



## morgwar (Mar 4, 2018)

After this sannies/genoseeds/GP run finishes its a greenpoint copper, garlix, and TD chem star in the running for the 2x3 cabinet.
Seeds in soil Today.
I've got greenpoints gunslinger along with some bohdi, sannies, shoreline genetics, tga, and berenger going to the big cab for a 700 led actual watt 9 plant SOG.
Time to restock the personal stash jars as reserves are getting low.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @typoerror iam blaming you on my cookies n chem purchase-lets hope the ole lady dont leave me


You have to own that shit! Take responsibility for your own actions and admit you have a problem. Only then will you be ready to take on your seed buying addiction.
Go forth and slay that Dragon. 
You can do it!


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 4, 2018)

Not much love for the Nurse*..*

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Nurse Ratchet × 1 $17.62
*Subtotal:* $17.62
*Total Savings* -$8.93
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$0.43
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total: $13.91*


----------



## the gnome (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I saw Sunset Strip last night for $52 and almost pulled the trigger.
> Now I'm feeling some regret because that was a smokin' deal for 10 fems...


I saw SSS hit $38.. I almost.... 
like you now I'm feeling the regret, of course I regret not getting everything i didn't get 
I said if it hits $32 I'd take it, it was gone 3min after it hit $38


----------



## the gnome (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I DON'T HAVE A PROBLEM!
> I CAN QUIT SEED BUYING, WHENEVER I WANT.





macsnax said:


> And I just ordered four more packs..... (hangs head in shame)


we need to call out the prob for what it is, 
Gu is a seed junky enabler!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You have to own that shit! Take responsibility for your own actions and admit you have a problem. Only then will you be ready to take on your seed buying addiction.
> Go forth and slay that Dragon.
> You can do it!


Haha i know-jus cant believe the deals


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

the gnome said:


> we need to call out the prob for what it is,
> Gu is a seed junky enabler!


this ^^^


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 4, 2018)

the gnome said:


> we need to call out the prob for what it is,
> Gu is a seed junky enabler!


To known addicts no less...

EDIT: What happened to corporate / social responsibility


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

the gnome said:


> we need to call out the prob for what it is,
> Gu is a seed junky enabler!


That's the politically correct way of putting it. 
Gu the Seed Pusher!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 4, 2018)

In case anyone is wondering about yield for The Deputy: squeezed out 9 zips of good flowers under a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 2’x2.5’ tent.


----------



## THT (Mar 4, 2018)

Do I have a seed problem? Yes.
But do I check the auction 300 times per day? Also yes.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It might be a good time to load up on high CBD strains.
> I've had my eye on Nurse Ratchet for a while.
> 
> Too bad there aren't more reviews. I can't find squat online for cult classic.


Broooo! I swear I was gunna go for sunset strip and ended getting nurse ratchet for 10 bucks out the door! Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Broooo! I swear I was gunna go for sunset strip and ended getting nurse ratchet for 10 bucks out the door! Lol


Cult Classic gear may not have many reviews, but according to strain genealogy, they should all be solid.
I've got:

Jupiter & beyond
mother's little helper
nurse ratchet

Hmm... Purification looks interesting.  
R6(alien OG X blue lotus) X ultraviolet OG(PNW purple indica X FaceOff OG)


----------



## slow drawl (Mar 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> In case anyone is wondering about yield for The Deputy: squeezed out 9 zips of good flowers under a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 2’x2.5’ tent.


This is the one I'm most looking forward to putting in my GH this season. Really enjoy me some Bruce Banner.
Any pics?


----------



## slow drawl (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cult Classic gear may not have many reviews, but according to strain genealogy, they should all be solid.
> I've got:
> 
> Jupiter & beyond
> ...


I picked up the Purification to try this year. Been needing to grow me some CBD strains.
Gonna plant a few Half and Half as well and some Cookie Wreck. Make a bunch of oil and 
see how it serves me.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> This is the one I'm most looking forward to putting in my GH this season. Really enjoy me some Bruce Banner.
> Any pics?


Yes. Find me on Instagram or search my post history. I have a journal on GrowDiaries as well.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 4, 2018)

Well i was trying to get the purple outlaw some one got it before I could and Same thing with sunset strip just now.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Mar 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> In case anyone is wondering about yield for The Deputy: squeezed out 9 zips of good flowers under a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 2’x2.5’ tent.


Pics?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw someone else asked.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cult Classic gear may not have many reviews, but according to strain genealogy, they should all be solid.
> I've got:
> 
> Jupiter & beyond
> ...


Yea the genetics seem legit so I guess we'll find out soon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

For anyone who is wondering about Jupiter & Beyond, just look at the genetics:
R6(alien OG X blue lotus) X Shire (super silver sour diesel haze)


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 4, 2018)

Damn’t SSS. I was so close.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tomahawk, nurse ratchet and crackleberry. 
It was a good weekend


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Broooo! I swear I was gunna go for sunset strip and ended getting nurse ratchet for 10 bucks out the door! Lol


That was a good grab. I saw it at around $17 earlier, thought about adding it, but I don't need more seeds.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> That was a good grab. I saw it at around $17 earlier, thought about adding it, but I don't need more seeds.


Neither do I lol. Im telling you its hard to pass up on these deals


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> In case anyone is wondering about yield for The Deputy: squeezed out 9 zips of good flowers under a 400 watt HPS/MH in a 2’x2.5’ tent.


That's what I like to hear


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 4, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Not much love for the Nurse*..*
> 
> *Order details*
> *PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
> ...


I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains, which never seem to sale very well and just didn't interest me.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....

I originally thought the R6 would be a cbd strain, but it's not. It actually looks to take an already potent strains and make them better and add additional medical benefits, such as antidepressant, anti-inflammatory,etc.

Breeder Goal as per cult classic seeds:
"His passion is creating Type II cultivars that produce high concentrations of THC, along with noticeable quantities of other medicinal cannabinoids, like CBD (known for its anti-inflammatory and anxiolytic effects), THCV (associated with increased euphoria, energy, and appetite suppression; a good option for individuals with PTSD), and CBGa (a cannabinoid that is converted to CBG when heated, and is associated with anti-inflammatory and anxiolytic effects similar to CBD). He is continuously breeding cultivars with unique flavor profiles and intense medicinal effects, and has been recognized by important figures in the cannabis community for his contributions.."

R6: it's a cross of the following : R6 (Alien OG x Heirloom BlueBerry X Afgooey X Blockhead)

The reason I picked up Jupiter and Beyond is because of "The Shire" they used. It's a rare and special super silver haze dominant cut of SSSDH. Aficionado Seeds used this cut in an OG cross and they claim it's one of the best crosses they have ever made. 

Pick these all up before they are gone. These are those magic packs no one knows about until they are gone for good....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> The Deputy @ day 65. Great plant! Lemon berries and janitorial cleaner scent, accented by a sour aroma that piques the senses. Yum!


I'm glad I picked it up. The deputy


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains, which never seem to sale very well and just didn't interest me.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....
> 
> I originally thought the R6 would be a cbd strain, but it's not. It actually looks to take an already potent strains and make them better and add additional medical benefits, such as antidepressant, anti-inflammatory,etc.
> 
> ...


Just picked up Jupiter and Beyond, I picked up cosmonaut at a previous sale, excited to run them in the future.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 4, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Neither do I lol. Im telling you its hard to pass up on these deals


Don't I know it. I have 4 packs coming from Gu~ this week. Picked up Raindance, Garlix, Sundance Kid and Orange Blossom Special. That damned reverse auction is too tempting.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 4, 2018)

Just grabbed a few more cult classic beans. Seen the genetics a while back and grabbed what i could then. Thought they were gone and to be honst i was a lil upset. Well,, seen they were back up again and grabbed some more. Type 2 cannabis and these genetics at these prices is a no brainer. So so happy cus i was looking for more of these type of genetics lately.

Wait !! disregard post above. these r gnna suck, dont buy them.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how many days clean?
> 
> today is a new day. you can start over. we all make mistakes.


Hi..my name is lurrabq. I was clean a whole six days until a few minutes ago....damn!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Hi..my name is lurrabq. I was clean a whole six days until a few minutes ago....damn!


time to start over.

i almost failed myself while ago when i saw purification for $14


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> time to start over.
> 
> i almost failed myself while ago when i saw purification for $14


I mailed off money for 4 packs this morning. And it looks like I will be sending money for three more tomorrow morning......... if I stay away from the auction.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> time to start over.
> 
> i almost failed myself while ago when i saw purification for $14


Yeah, I bit on Nurse Ratchet at $17...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

Somebody stop me!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> time to start over.
> 
> i almost failed myself while ago when i saw purification for $14


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Somebody stop me!
> View attachment 4100233


You're asking other seed addicts to help you stop. The ones telling you to stop only want less competition.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


>



lol... you go boy...

i mean, you're sick, you need help.

thanks for buying them so i didn't have too


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Somebody stop me!
> View attachment 4100233


Thank you for saving me from pulling the trigger!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

Happy tent.


----------



## rocker335 (Mar 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy tent.


Lubda, your plants look so wonderful man, I HAD to grab a pack of Sundance Kid. Great stuff from nearly everyone in this thread!


----------



## typoerror (Mar 4, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> @typoerror iam blaming you on my cookies n chem purchase-lets hope the ole lady dont leave me


she'll be begging to get back with you at harvest time!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Lubda, your plants look so wonderful man, I HAD to grab a pack of Sundance Kid. Great stuff from nearly everyone in this thread!


Thanks man, you’re gonna love Sundance Kid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2018)

There's some weird shit going on with dirty fantasy. It took 20 mins to drop from $60.80 to $59.58 -- WTF???


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Lucky 7 and Jelly Pie fresh from the garden and ready to chop.
I'll start with the Lucky 7.
I'm celebrating Greenpoint and Colorado here.
The size I blame on our glacial waters.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2018)

Jelly Pie

Stardawg pheno's. These girls smell like my Copper Chem's for the most part
   

Grape Jelly pheno's


----------



## macsnax (Mar 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There's some weird shit going on with dirty fantasy. It took 20 mins to drop from $60.80 to $59.58 -- WTF???


I noticed a couple weird glitchy things like that this weekend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy tent.View attachment 4100264


Man that's a giant cola in the middle back there! What strains you got going in that pic?


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 5, 2018)

$17 for Jupiter and Beyond if anyone is checking out the auctions ATM


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 5, 2018)

Snagged cookies and Chem for shipping price with nuggets


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man that's a giant cola in the middle back there! What strains you got going in that pic?


The three in the front are Jelly Pie , the three in the back are Sundance Kid. The one with the large cola is the shortest and stoutest. I have it on a box to keep the canopy more even.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 5, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains, which never seem to sale very well and just didn't interest me.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....
> 
> I originally thought the R6 would be a cbd strain, but it's not. It actually looks to take an already potent strains and make them better and add additional medical benefits, such as antidepressant, anti-inflammatory,etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this write up. Looks like I need Jupiter and Beyond, now. I need that shire in my life.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

Think imma pop some jelly pies next round...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 5, 2018)

@LubdaNugs and @Bakersfield how long did you veg for before flipping, and do either of you train/LST/etc, or just go for the main-vein? I'm SCROGing these days, so just wondering how that'll go with the jelly pies...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 5, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @LubdaNugs and @Bakersfield how long did you veg for before flipping, and do either of you train/LST/etc, or just go for the main-vein? I'm SCROGing these days, so just wondering how that'll go with the jelly pies...


I did zero veg time on these girls. I transferred seedlings in cups to these tubs and they went into the flower room. I supercrop when necessary.
Greenpoints strains are so vigorous that they still grew like crazy.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 5, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> @LubdaNugs and @Bakersfield how long did you veg for before flipping, and do either of you train/LST/etc, or just go for the main-vein? I'm SCROGing these days, so just wondering how that'll go with the jelly pies...


I vegged them for 3 weeks and lollipopped them. I also tied one back, but nothing else. Mine exhibited good side branching, so they should scrog well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 5, 2018)

Gunslinger at my door this morning. 

Texas butter seedlings patiently waiting


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 5, 2018)

Scooped up some Jelly Pie this morning for under $30 to the door. I feel like I'm stealing shit.


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2018)

Just bought some Cookies and Chem + Sundance Kid
Super excited to run these strains
I haven't purchased seeds in a while..I'm so glad i stumbled upon this thread
@Greenpoint seeds I love the reverse auction


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 5, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> I originally thought these crosses were going to be low thc and high cbd strains, which never seem to sale very well and just didn't interest me.. Then I finally found info on the R6 mother and the goal of the breeder. That's when I bought 2x packs of purification and 2x packs of Jupiter and Beyond.. And I also moved these near the top of my list for growing....
> 
> I originally thought the R6 would be a cbd strain, but it's not. It actually looks to take an already potent strains and make them better and add additional medical benefits, such as antidepressant, anti-inflammatory,etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 5, 2018)

WTF why is it quoting like that?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 5, 2018)

I just checked the auction and there were four strains I didn't have, all in the 30 something range. They're mine now.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 5, 2018)

sky dweller and purple mountain got my attention at the moment


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 5, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Lubda, your plants look so wonderful man, I HAD to grab a pack of Sundance Kid. Great stuff from nearly everyone in this thread!


His pics of The Sundance Kid forced me to scoop up another pack. Figured with plants like that, two packs is better than one!

Now I’m struggling with not buying more seeds with these auctions going. I already have enough seeds for a years worth of growing!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 5, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> His pics of The Sundance Kid forced me to scoop up another pack. Figured with plants like that, two packs is better than one!
> 
> Now I’m struggling with not buying more seeds with these auctions going. I already have enough seeds for a years worth of growing!


Join the club, I've been a seed buying mofo lately.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The three in the front are Jelly Pie , the three in the back are Sundance Kid. The one with the large cola is the shortest and stoutest. I have it on a box to keep the canopy more even.


Looks good man, thanks!


----------



## Zero_OS (Mar 5, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> ...Now I’m struggling with not buying more seeds with these auctions going. I already have enough seeds for a years worth of growing!


Its a disease...uncurable I might add.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 5, 2018)

2 of 4 Sundance Kid.... Waiting for the flip.


----------



## feva (Mar 5, 2018)

woo hoo!! hibernate and pig whistle in the mail today


----------



## the gnome (Mar 5, 2018)

finally caught tomahawk under $38


----------



## macsnax (Mar 5, 2018)

I can't believe snake oil isn't getting snagged.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 5, 2018)

I need to block Greenpoints website, snagged sky dweller for 20 bucks shipped cuz of nuggets. Already have too many strains waiting to pop with hibernate in the mail and now this too. oh Well.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I can't believe snake oil isn't getting snagged.


some asshole snagged it from me. I was a second late at $27


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I need to block Greenpoints website, snagged sky dweller for 20 bucks shipped cuz of nuggets. Already have too many strains waiting to pop with hibernate in the mail and now this too. oh Well.


I'm mailing in my cash for my orders tmrw. You have 7 seven days before you lose the order. Otherwise I'll keep buying strains until my 7 days is up, lol.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 5, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I'm mailing in my cash for my orders tmrw. You have 7 seven days before you lose the order. Otherwise I'll keep buying strains until my 7 days is up, lol.


nah its one of those things you just cant say no to, 20 bucks for skywalker is a sweet deal.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 6, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I need to block Greenpoints website, snagged sky dweller for 20 bucks shipped cuz of nuggets. Already have too many strains waiting to pop with hibernate in the mail and now this too. oh Well.


skywalker will treat you right brother!
I watched it around 5ishAM, it hit $32 and sat there, I went to make a couple sandwich and said if it's still there
I'll have no choice in the matter and take it!!
sat down with sandwiches+munchos-n-funyuns and clicky'd the refresh........back to $89
oh well... I now have a different strategy 

I'll make smaller sandwiches t'nite


----------



## rocker335 (Mar 6, 2018)

I also picked up Barn Burner last night. I had a few quads of Fire OG a year or so ago, and it's solidified in my memory as some of the gummiest, most visually pleasing OG I've seen around, as well as top 3 taste and effects among all the OG cultivars I've sampled. Easy to see why someone would pay 5k+ per cutting back in the day.

Gu, thanks for getting a hold of such an elusive cut and crossing it to the Stardawg stud.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I also picked up Barn Burner last night. I had a few quads of Fire OG a year or so ago, and it's solidified in my memory as some of the gummiest, most visually pleasing OG I've seen around, as well as top 3 taste and effects among all the OG cultivars I've sampled. Easy to see why someone would pay 5k+ per cutting back in the day.
> 
> Gu, thanks for getting a hold of such an elusive cut and crossing it to the Stardawg stud.


I've had my eye on Barn Burner for a while and may grab a pack if the price is right.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

My first GPS grow is not going too well... 5 out of 5 Gunslinger were male.. 3 out of 5 Moondance are male or hermie, only one confirmed fem and possibly one more out of ten beans... Hopefully this is the exception...
Maybe I just picked the wrong seeds out of the packs...Idk
Hermie MoonDance...


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 6, 2018)

Tahoe Alien #5 at 45 days. It finishes in 56. 
 
@Gu~ , I can only imagine what this will be like after adding a little Stardawg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I need to block Greenpoints website, snagged sky dweller for 20 bucks shipped cuz of nuggets. Already have too many strains waiting to pop with hibernate in the mail and now this too. oh Well.


I'd really like to see that Sky Dweller grown out and finished. Is anyone growing any?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd really like to see that Sky Dweller grown out and finished. Is anyone growing any?


I was going to grab some but then read a post about it and others being crosses of seed bought from other breeders and not the stardawg stud and elite cut onlys.
Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was going to grab some but then read a post about it and others being crosses of seed bought from other breeders and not the stardawg stud and elite cut onlys.
> Cheers


Who told you that nonsense


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Who told you that nonsense


I read it being said many times in a thread I believe was called greenpoint uncut. 
I will wait on growing out the many GPS strains I have before making judgement. I do find it hard to believe but who knows anything anymore lol
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

There's a guy up here in Alaska, that grows Skywalker and it's some of the best weed around these parts.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 6, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Tahoe Alien #5 at 45 days. It finishes in 56.
> View attachment 4101295
> @Gu~ , I can only imagine what this will be like after adding a little Stardawg.


I got my Gunslinger recently and looking at yours 'mine will be taking a bath shortly.
I mean look at yours, you should be proud. 
they look way better than the pic in the GPS description page 

yesterday a pak of deputy and dreamcatcher, 6 copper chem, 5bodega's + 3 cookie wrecks went in the tub.
almost all have tails and will be in grodan rockwool in a few hours.
I'm putting in the pak of gunslinger in also, thanx for da pic mc freshy 

a Q for the grodan cube for germination, what do you use to keep the algae growing on it?
I have physan 20, but don't want to use it on seedlings,
a soloution of hyd. peroxide and use a spray bottle maybe


----------



## the gnome (Mar 6, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> My first GPS grow is not going too well... 5 out of 5 Gunslinger were male.. 3 out of 5 Moondance are male or hermie, only one confirmed fem and possibly one more out of ten beans... Hopefully this is the exception...
> Maybe I just picked the wrong seeds out of the packs...Idk
> Hermie MoonDance...
> View attachment 4101236View attachment 4101237


sorry to hear but sh*t happens,
so was that 1/2 a pak you started? the averages are with you on many ladies left in the pak!

I had a pak of lucky 7'sthat was cursed with very bad mojo, 
I started 8 and right off the bat 6 males confirmed,
So down the road one of the ladies was male,
hmmmmmm? what were the chances on that one? Lucky 7 haha
so 5wks later I had Lucky 1 female, lol and it was literally Lucky I thought.....
UNTIL
out of 20+ other plants vegging together the only Lucky lady had a solid case PM 
it was kinda hard to believe it, not 1 single other plant got it and they were touching and I have plenty of air movement.
always have lots of moving air until harvest, even then I have a bit on the drying plants.
my pack of Lucky7 was so bad I doubt I'll even try the last few beans.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I read it being said many times in a thread I believe was called greenpoint uncut.
> I will wait on growing out the many GPS strains I have before making judgement. I do find it hard to believe but who knows anything anymore lol
> Cheers


I did a search of that thread and only came up with this one mention of Skywalker, and it's far from an accusation from the poster but more of a concern from a poster that didn't get a letter of authenticity with his pack of seeds. 



> *HeisengrowWell-Known Member*
> Yeah i just wish he would clarify if the female he uses is from a pack of seeds of said strain or the clone he was given by someone else.like Skywalker OG.did he use the cut or did he get a couple packs and select a mom that best represented.
> Some of the descriptions he post say specifically it was the clone but wondering about the other ones that dont.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> sorry to hear but sh*t happens,
> my lucky 7's had a bad mojo, started 8, 1 female
> so was that 1/2 a pak you started?


Yeah I started two half packs so I figure when I grow the other halves the odds are in my favor...
Or not... Just hate killin plants, that's all...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I did a search of that thread and only came up with this one mention of Skywalker, and it's far from an accusation from the poster but more of a concern from a poster that didn't get a letter of authenticity with his pack of seeds.


I have no idea what editing has been done. But I read awhile back someone saying that skywalker, hickok haze, and others were simply breeding with the best female out of a pack . It was also said at the same time that the poster had a great seed collection and they should start breeding and do it right lol Which of course is hilarious. 
Good to see someone came to their senses and edited out their ridiculous statements .
Cheers


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I did a search of that thread and only came up with this one mention of Skywalker, and it's far from an accusation from the poster but more of a concern from a poster that didn't get a letter of authenticity with his pack of seeds.


 Good ol Heisengrow!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2018)

For some stoned reason I forgot the backup seeds for the crackfest. No problem. 10 for 10, baby. Copper Chem and Orgi.
 




Derrick83 said:


> Good ol Heisengrow!!


That's the cat that hit the fun jackpot in a recent _just for fun_ contest. 

Edited. Gracias GH.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Yeah I started two half packs so I figure when I grow the other halves the odds are in my favor...
> Or not... Just hate killin plants, that's all...


Males are usually my best looking plants!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> For some stoned reason I forgot the backup seeds for the crackfest. No problem. 10 for 10, baby. Copper Chem and Orgi.
> View attachment 4101445 View attachment 4101446
> 
> 
> ...


you mean fun jackpot


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Males are usually my best looking plants!


That's why I hate killin plants.. They're always the best ones.. Massive fan leaves!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> For some stoned reason I forgot the backup seeds for the crackfest. No problem. 10 for 10, baby. Copper Chem and Orgi.
> View attachment 4101445 View attachment 4101446
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a few days since I've checked, but Heisendude was in the lead over at Greenpoints February pic of the month, as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> For some stoned reason I forgot the backup seeds for the crackfest. No problem. 10 for 10, baby. Copper Chem and Orgi.
> View attachment 4101445 View attachment 4101446
> 
> 
> ...


When I seen GH it made me think of King of the Hill, good hank and bad hank, lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 6, 2018)

Sundance Kid.


----------



## feva (Mar 6, 2018)

i dont have the room but looks like im gonna have to find some . gonna germ 5 of the hibernate, hitting the water now.


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 6, 2018)

I'e been so busy havnt had time to post but I should be finished by mid april.got all the electrical finished today.all that' left is insultion,drywall,and tile.got everythungbset up exactly the way I want it.this shit is gonna be off the chain.
Got the water chillers on the 20 amp circuit.marked with black receptacles.
I'll have 2 4x10s side by side there.
 


Back of my veg room will have 3 shelves with all the keeper mom's and clones.ill have 27 buckets in this room for sexing plants.

 

As soon as this shits done I'll be posting up some dank


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have no idea what editing has been done. But I read awhile back someone saying that skywalker, hickok haze, and others were simply breeding with the best female out of a pack . It was also said at the same time that the poster had a great seed collection and they should start breeding and do it right lol Which of course is hilarious.
> Good to see someone came to their senses and edited out their ridiculous statements .
> Cheers


There was no editing done on anything.your talking crazy.everything that was mentioned is still there.no one ever said anything about stardawg.what WAS said is Gu doesn' always specify if he uses the clones from said crosses or if he pops a couple packs and selects a female of the strain he is putting into the X.
It's a legitimate question that still has yet to be answered.
On some strains he specifies it was the clone and others he doesnt.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd really like to see that Sky Dweller grown out and finished. Is anyone growing any?


I have jelly pie, copper chem,TNT, sky dweller, boom town, LVTK, purple badlands, full moon fever and bandit breath I think is everything. 


By the way my buddy in norcal is getting ready for the yearly and I suggested letting me send my green point instead. So my question is has anyone grown these out door or raised bed green house? jelly pie, LVTK, ace high, Texas butter, TNT, copper chem and blizzard bush??? I'll have a great update with this information from the nor cal farm but won't be until nov until I can report back with this environment.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

Same im just waiting on space to open up in my rooms.

Flower room is packed 
Veg room pretty packed for my likings

Plus i have a lemon skunk run planned for the next slot in veg.

But then im free for these gps beans 

Would love to find a killer male 


I have texas butter and evergreen. 

And just sent my order off for my orange blossoms, blizzard bush,and cackleberry berry.

Besides the nuggets 

i think im going to give these a go before i go too hog wild buying more seeds.

But the prices are all too refreshing.
And the rewards cant be beat. Freebies that you get a whole pack of and can choose, yes please

Im definitely not going overseas anymore unless us banks dont have anything but there is too much for me to try to go back to the tude


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> There was no editing done on anything.your talking crazy.everything that was mentioned is still there.no one ever said anything about stardawg.what WAS said is Gu doesn' always specify if he uses the clones from said crosses or if he pops a couple packs and selects a female of the strain he is putting into the X.
> It's a legitimate question that still has yet to be answered.
> On some strains he specifies it was the clone and others he doesnt.


LOL That is all a bit of what you said . Sometimes it sure is enjoyable watching a snake slither. Best part is you actually think nobody other then me read it. 
Cheers ya fuckin loser


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> LOL That is all a bit of what you said . Sometimes it sure is enjoyable watching a snake slither. Best part is you actually think nobody other then me read it.
> Cheers ya fuckin loser


I don't know what's going on between you guys, but I learned in the past not to waste your time nor space on Gu~'s thread for arguing. Especially arguing with Heisengrow... But yes, I recall what you are talking about, I read it too and I'm sure others have read it as well.

I do have one request though...

Heisengrow, where did our "competition" thread go??? Your fixing to have your competition you asked for and hopefully your money is where your mouth is... This is just a request from me, to you .

If you deleted the thread, which I believe you have, I will start a new one. Throw those pics back up on there and wait about a month longer on mine. We will let the people be the judges.

Anyway, have some new veg shots coming tomorrow of Full Moon Fever, Purple Outlaw, Jelly Pie and Night Rider I will post up. They will be flowered in less than 3 days!


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 7, 2018)

Not sure why your starting shit again when I never once mentioned your name or was I talking to or about you.no one deleted or edited anything.it can all be found right here.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-uncut.958555/page-6

Rememer when you edit a thread IT WILL SAY IT WAS EDITED.
Not sure why people have to start shit slinging on these threads for no reason whatsoever.just make up shit out of thin air cause u don'
Like someone.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I don't know what's going on between you guys, but I learned in the past not to waste your time nor space on Gu~'s thread for arguing. Especially arguing with Heisengrow... But yes, I recall what you are talking about, I read it too and I'm sure others have read it as well.
> 
> I do have one request though...
> 
> ...


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not sure why your starting shit again when I never once mentioned your name or was I talking to or about you.no one deleted or edited anything.it can all be found right here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-uncut.958555/page-6
> 
> Rememer when you edit a thread IT WILL SAY IT WAS EDITED.
> ...


No I'm not talking about that. That's between you and Green Highlander...

I'm talking about the Heisngrow vs Hillbilly thread. Where did it go? If it's gone, let's start a new one and go head and throw you pics back up that you had posted before. No, I just haven't seen or heard from you in a while and seen you posted. So i was just throwing in to let you know I'm ready for the challenge you challenged me to. Let's take it there to that thread...

Whatever is going on between you and Greenhighlander is between you guys and I recommend you guys take it to PM or a separate thread. I used to get into bashes on here but those days are over last big argument I got into on here a month back or so, I realized how much I disrespected Gu~ and everyone had to go through pages of the non sense to get to the parts this thread is really here for... and I will never do it again.

I'm just catching you while your online and reminding you we had a challenege... so let's go elsewhere and getter done.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4101740


Haha... love that one Bakersfield ... Thunder buds over RIU!


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'e been so busy havnt had time to post but I should be finished by mid april.got all the electrical finished today.all that' left is insultion,drywall,and tile.got everythungbset up exactly the way I want it.this shit is gonna be off the chain.
> Got the water chillers on the 20 amp circuit.marked with black receptacles.
> I'll have 2 4x10s side by side there.
> View attachment 4101630
> ...


Heisengrow: Looking good! I like all the electric outlets you are installing, I found I use the chest high outlets much more often these days!....


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> No I'm not talking about that. That's between you and Green Highlander...
> 
> I'm talking about the Heisngrow vs Hillbilly thread. Where did it go? If it's gone, let's start a new one and go head and throw you pics back up that you had posted before. No, I just haven't seen or heard from you in a while and seen you posted. So i was just throwing in to let you know I'm ready for the challenge you challenged me to. Let's take it there to that thread...
> 
> ...


I never deleted anything.someone else did.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 7, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I have jelly pie, copper chem,TNT, sky dweller, boom town, LVTK, purple badlands, full moon fever and bandit breath I think is everything.
> 
> 
> By the way my buddy in norcal is getting ready for the yearly and I suggested letting me send my green point instead. So my question is has anyone grown these out door or raised bed green house? jelly pie, LVTK, ace high, Texas butter, TNT, copper chem and blizzard bush??? I'll have a great update with this information from the nor cal farm but won't be until nov until I can report back with this environment.


The GP plants I grew outside turned into trees with very little coaxing on my part, only issues I had was we frost typically the first week of September, I had to build a temp greenhouse over them until October..... If I was to do it again I would start using a blackout tarp much sooner! I had photos but still being the paranoid type deleted them....


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I never deleted anything.someone else did.


Hmm I don't know. 

But I have a job to do today, when I get in from work I will fire us a new "Hillbilly vs Heisengrow" thread up.

Hope you guys can all keep peace today.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 7, 2018)

the gnome said:


> sorry to hear but sh*t happens,
> so was that 1/2 a pak you started? the averages are with you on many ladies left in the pak!
> 
> I had a pak of lucky 7'sthat was cursed with very bad mojo,
> ...



My first pack of Lucky7's were bunk too. But I swear it was worth space to plant another pack.
The weed is superior. It's smells have been described by my patients as a whiskey sour drink, I concur.
It really is a one hit wonder, unique boutique herb by any standards.
Removed from my count this year;
Chinook, Snake Oil, Black Gold, Knight Rider, Copper Chem.

My Raindance, Clearwater, Jelly Pie, Lucky7,Ghost are rockin the state and in my top three ever wildest rides sits Shaq Candy, wtf is this gem, unlike anything I've ever sampled. Soon I'll have a whole room of Shaq's flowering at once. for now they have to share space with 99% GPS 

still have a half dozen unopened untried packs to check out this year. Bodega Bubblegums saw light yesterday for the first time.


----------



## genuity (Mar 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hmm I don't know.
> 
> But I have a job to do today, when I get in from work I will fire us a new "Hillbilly vs Heisengrow" thread up.
> 
> Hope you guys can all keep peace today.


Both of ya got put to shame with the pics from double jj ...

After that it was over.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> My first pack of Lucky7's were bunk too. But I swear it was worth space to plant another pack.
> The weed is superior. It's smells have been described by my patients as a whiskey sour drink, I concur.
> It really is a one hit wonder, unique boutique herb by any standards.
> Removed from my count this year;
> ...


I pulled 4 females out of my Lucky 7's and I am 100% impressed by them pre smoke. After a few more days of drying, I'll know for sure if we'll be wed.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

Some Snake Oil shots. Please forgive the orange sunshine.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

Here's a Dreamcatcher shot.
Not sure if I like the odors coming off of the Dreamcatchers anymore. It kind of reminds me of blueberries and wet dog.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

Jelly Pie.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Some Snake Oil shots. Please forgive the orange sunshine.
> View attachment 4101761 View attachment 4101762


She a stinker?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie.View attachment 4101766View attachment 4101767


Nice pics! Any possibility to set a small rule that when we post pics to add some details like [medium type:nute type:light type.]?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Nice pics! Any possibility to set a small rule that when we post pics to add some details like [medium type:nute type:light type.]?


Roots organic is my base soil, I use a modified blend of super soil for nutes, and I flower under a 600w hps in a 4x4 tent. Super soil is approximately 30% of the total soil in 7g cloth pots.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Roots organic is my base soil, I use a modified blend of super soil for nutes, and I flower under a 600w hps in a 4x4 tent. Super soil is approximately 30% of the total soil in 7g cloth pots.


What you mean by modified fam? Your shit is always on point!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What you mean by modified fam? Your shit is always on point!!!


Basically I use a slightly different mix then the original I started with, subies mix. I’ve used his mix several times with great results, but when I was mixing it this time I was short on blood and bone meal. I ended up amending it with more guano and worm castings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not sure why your starting shit again when I never once mentioned your name or was I talking to or about you.no one deleted or edited anything.it can all be found right here.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds-uncut.958555/page-6
> 
> Rememer when you edit a thread IT WILL SAY IT WAS EDITED.
> ...


Obviously GU reads this thread. 
I wonder why he won't answer your question about how his strains are created...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 7, 2018)

Skywalker OG is the clone only from Cali. 

GTH is an Rare Dankness strain. Cups were won with a specific cut, and seeds were also released to the public.
I am not sure what this one is for certain, but it was passed to me as the cup winner. It is certainly Ghost Train Haze.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 7, 2018)

I found these seeds under a bus seat on a trip to a concert. I planted them and the world changed.
I could give two shits where how or for what reason you've come to bring me these genetics Gu I'm just
happy you did.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I found these seeds under a bus seat on a trip to a concert. I planted them and the world changed.
> I could give two shits where how or for what reason you've come to bring me these genetics Gu I'm just
> happy you did.


Your breath smells like anus.
We already have plenty of ass kissers in this thread...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 7, 2018)

I hate to go public about private emails but you guys are killing me with the good reviews. Check this out:

Website visitor:
"So your reviews in my opinion are way to good to be true, I see through it. Y'all make it very obvious. Sorry I wish y'all could prove me wrong I need of a reliable seed bank "


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> She a stinker?


Nothing too unusual yet.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's a Dreamcatcher shot.
> Not sure if I like the odors coming off of the Dreamcatchers anymore. It kind of reminds me of blueberries and wet dog.View attachment 4101764


Ha ha i almost snagged that one .


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Roots organic is my base soil, I use a modified blend of super soil for nutes, and I flower under a 600w hps in a 4x4 tent. Super soil is approximately 30% of the total soil in 7g cloth pots.


I use roots organic as well-jus mix in dry amendments-kinda like sub's mix but a lil different


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I hate to go public about private emails but you guys are killing me with the good reviews. Check this out:
> 
> Website visitor:
> "So your reviews in my opinion are way to good to be true, I see through it. Y'all make it very obvious. Sorry I wish y'all could prove me wrong I need of a reliable seed bank "


Ha ha nice


----------



## typoerror (Mar 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your breath smells like anus.
> We already have plenty of ass kissers in this thread...


Not feeling loved or something?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I hate to go public about private emails but you guys are killing me with the good reviews. Check this out:
> 
> Website visitor:
> "So your reviews in my opinion are way to good to be true, I see through it. Y'all make it very obvious. Sorry I wish y'all could prove me wrong I need of a reliable seed bank "


At least 80% of the 5-star reviews are from people who bought a pack of seeds but haven't grown them. 
Reviews like that are completely worthless.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 7, 2018)

But she left a one star review to counteract that...lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Not feeling loved or something?


I'm happy with the price I paid for beans. Since I have not harvested a GPS crop, quality is still unknown.


----------



## typoerror (Mar 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm happy with the price I paid for beans. Since I have not harvested a GPS crop, quality is still unknown.


So why the fuck did you think you run things?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> So why the fuck did you think you run things?


LOL
You're a funny little pud.


----------



## typoerror (Mar 7, 2018)

Go grow something out, then report back....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Go grow something out, then report back....


Now you're telling me what to do? 

_"So why the fuck did you think you run things?"
_


----------



## typoerror (Mar 7, 2018)

Grow away.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2018)

Confirmed final Night Rider (no K) is a girl 15 days in flower tent. 1/5 female this time but even or better in other runs. This little bush suddenly started to flower everywhere with no preflowers.

Two California Cannon at 38 days and developing longish buds with nice branches for training. Very frosty plants, average size. 

Three Copper Chem at 64 days with a couple big yielding plants with one of them very compact and making huge buds and the other rangier and continuing to grow branches in flower and big buds. Little sister is smaller and darker green with average nugs that are knot tight. The bigger compact plant is just gooey and white. Sample vaping popcorn going well to say the least! Beginning to see what the Copper Chem was all about. Awesome and easy.

Topped 4 Black Gold F2s in veg and up potted them too. Excited about these just to see what’s there. There are also 5 tiny Dream Catchers in solos.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 7, 2018)

You know it's bad when you get a parcel pick up notice in the mail, thinking maybe it's another pack of seeds you ordered, but are disappointed to find its only your college graduation certificate


----------



## slow drawl (Mar 7, 2018)

Finally....got a pack of Sky Dweller for $29 coming my way. 
Looking forward to running all of these outdoors here in Oregon.
These will be in the GH...
Night Rider
The Deputy
Sky Dweller
LVTK
In my raised beds...
Half and Half
Cookie Wreck
Purification


----------



## the gnome (Mar 7, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> My first pack of Lucky7's were bunk too. But I swear it was worth space to plant another pack.
> The weed is superior. It's smells have been described by my patients as a whiskey sour drink, I concur.
> It really is a one hit wonder, unique boutique herb by any standards.


good to know I'm not the only one with a bad pak,
the pics Ive seen recently are killer, if lucky 7 comes back I'll hit Gu up for a replacement


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You know it's bad when you get a parcel pick up notice in the mail, thinking maybe it's another pack of seeds you ordered, but are disappointed to find its only your college graduation certificate


Congratulations man!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

the gnome said:


> good to know I'm not the only one with a bad pak,
> the pics Ive seen recently are killer, if lucky 7 comes back I'll hit Gu up for a replacement


I'm surprised you want to run it again! 
I got one good female and a couple that are 'OK' out of my pack of Chinook Haze. 
I won't be running it again but if the buds from my best plant are high quality, I'll make lots of clones.
(Cuttings were taken before the flip.)


----------



## the gnome (Mar 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm surprised you want to run it again!
> I got one good female and a couple that are 'OK' out of my pack of Chinook Haze.
> I won't be running it again but if the buds from my best plant are high quality, I'll make lots of clones.
> (Cuttings were taken before the flip.)


the lions share of L7 reviews are A+, they had a killer stem rub aroma. the pics Ive seen are also top shelf.
I had hi hopes for L7, and lots of people grew it with killer results,
I'd give it another go as a replacement ymmv
not buying any more, from the auctions since nov I have so much GPS gear I have
now another seed vault _Just _for GPS gear lol
BUT
I would go for LVTK if it were auctioned


----------



## morgwar (Mar 7, 2018)

A lot of negativity with the chem family strains wherever I read posts. I think maybe we need to grow and smoke it more than we collect it.
I'm guilty of it too, but I tell you what, After I sink those beauties into the soil and watch em go wild, its all peace and tranquility. 
Gunslingers 3 inches tall after 16 hrs and life is good.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> A lot of negativity with the chem family strains wherever I read posts. I think maybe we need to grow and smoke it more than we collect it.
> I'm guilty of it too, but I tell you what, After I sink those beauties into the soil and watch em go wild, its all peace and tranquility.
> Gunslingers 3 inches tall after 16 hrs and life is good.


I hear ya morgwar, last nite a pak of gunslinger went into the bath tub, 
I accidently turn off the heat mat and it was cold this AM, all but 1 had cracked,
in the last few days I have over 40 GPS beans that hit the tub, only 2-3 didn't crack within 24hrs
I think 1 bean hasn't done anything, it was a Bodega BBgum, 
I had germ probs with that one, and when i say germ probs, if it GPS, It's 1 or 2 beans.
for all the GPS paks Ive gotten, the only 1 that was so bad and merited replacement was Lucky 7


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 7, 2018)

I am 4 for 4 on Texas Butter germination


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 7, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Congratulations man!


Haha thanks... wasn't fishing for compliments tho... Just showing how my fucked up brain is working in New genetics season.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 7, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You know it's bad when you get a parcel pick up notice in the mail, thinking maybe it's another pack of seeds you ordered, but are disappointed to find its only your college graduation certificate


Man, what a let down!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> when I get in from work I will fire us a new "Hillbilly vs Heisengrow" thread up.


Maybe take a poll first to gauge interest. The deafening silence in response to your post could be an indicator.


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Roots organic is my base soil, I use a modified blend of super soil for nutes, and I flower under a 600w hps in a 4x4 tent. Super soil is approximately 30% of the total soil in 7g cloth pots.


A Nugs do you go straight to 12/12 or very minimum veg time?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I hear ya morgwar, last nite a pak of gunslinger went into the bath tub,
> I accidently turn off the heat mat and it was cold this AM, all but 1 had cracked,
> in the last few days I have over 40 GPS beans that hit the tub, only 2-3 didn't crack within 24hrs
> I think 1 bean hasn't done anything, it was a Bodega BBgum,
> ...


Hmm... I had a couple of BBgum that didn't sprout in a cup of water. I planted them anyway but they're definitely duds. 
No biggie, but I was surprised.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> I am 4 for 4 on Texas Butter germination


All of my TB germinated no problem-o.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> A Nugs do you go straight to 12/12 or very minimum veg time?


About 3 weeks veg.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Basically I use a slightly different mix then the original I started with, subies mix. I’ve used his mix several times with great results, but when I was mixing it this time I was short on blood and bone meal. I ended up amending it with more guano and worm castings.


Is subies mix similar to coots?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is subies mix similar to coots?


I’ve only glanced at coots mix, I’m pretty sure subies mix is in the organic section here on riu.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

Just a shout out for greenpoint.

I spaced sending my payment in and did it last night sending a tracking number.

Today i have a tracking number already

THATS LEGIT thanks Gu


----------



## CBGB (Mar 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is subies mix similar to coots?


Completely different set of pricipals. Both are organic and effective. Subies keeps you more in the bottle feed mindset feed the plant vs Coots feed the soil.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Both of ya got put to shame with the pics from double jj ...
> 
> After that it was over.


I understand, but this is between just me and Heisengrow. No one else called me out but him. Its not anyone else. I'm only gonna prove this guy wrong because he asked for it. Keep in mind he's had lots of experience in his current setup. This is my first run in a new op, new strains I have never grown and also in promix vs his hydro setup with his fancy LEDs. Just watch how this rolls out .

The only point of the whole thing is to prove Heisengrow wrong, and that he's obviously not the grow God he believes himself to be, as neither am I, but I'll take this cat on any day of the week...


----------



## widgetkicker (Mar 7, 2018)

Can you just go do whatever it is on your own website please?


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 7, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Can you just go do whatever it is on your own website please?


Most definitely... Not on my own website, but on a separate thread yes. It will be a thread with a poll. It will not be posted on this "thread". I'm just giving Heisengrow a heads up.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 7, 2018)

I find the auctioned seeds are all garbage and everyone should just say no to the auctions until further notice.
I'll let you know when to resume buying.
you suck gu

that should do it....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 7, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I find the auctioned seeds are all garbage and everyone should just say no to the auctions until further notice.
> I'll let you know when to resume buying.
> you suck gu
> 
> that should do it....


HAHA


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> HAHA


this place is fucked up ! a thread for sucking dick and you get smacked for suckin dick!
post too often and BAM you're an unemployed loser!
like too many posts and your back to being a dick sucker! get a ton of posts/likes and they get jealous.
so, yeah, whatever, fuck the lot of you


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Both of ya got put to shame with the pics from double jj ...
> 
> After that it was over.


Yeah that was comparing Apple's to oranges in reality.outdoor grow in 1 yard smart pots in a legal state far from a fair comparison.were talking underground shit here with limited resources.comparing that JJ guys plants to indoor lighting on a small scale would be like comparing us to a red solo cup grower.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 7, 2018)

Shitty picture but here's my frostiest pioneer kush at exactly 5 weeks from flip
A bit cal deficient but otherwise doing good ill take some quality pics tommorow


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Shitty picture but here's my frostiest pioneer kush at exactly 5 weeks from flipView attachment 4101979
> A bit cal deficient but otherwise doing good ill take some quality pics tommorow


Smells?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 7, 2018)

What the hell is going on with usps.. I just got home from work and checked my tracking numbers and it says I got my seeds delivered today and I only got bills in the mail?! Wtf man I'm pissed


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> What the hell is going on with usps.. I just got home from work and checked my tracking numbers and it says I got my seeds delivered today and I only got bills in the mail?! Wtf man I'm pissed


you can call USPS with your tracking and they can identify where the carrier was at the time they marked it delivered, chances are it might have went to another house, it happens but they are usually good with finding mis-deliveries as always be careful


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> What the hell is going on with usps.. I just got home from work and checked my tracking numbers and it says I got my seeds delivered today and I only got bills in the mail?! Wtf man I'm pissed


It said mine was delivered when my post office took possession of it .
Mabey it will be there tomorrow


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 7, 2018)

I think everyone who works for my local usps is drunk.

my mail gets delivered to 1 of 3 of my neighbors or not delivered until the next day.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 7, 2018)

I will be making a call tomorrow then if it doesn't show up. Fuck man im pissed. Nurse ratchet and crackleberry are missing


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> What the hell is going on with usps.. I just got home from work and checked my tracking numbers and it says I got my seeds delivered today and I only got bills in the mail?! Wtf man I'm pissed


It will change from "delivered" to "available for pick up"


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It will change from "delivered" to "available for pick up"


I hope so.. this is the first time this happens. They are usually good about delivering. So I'm kinda freaking out a bit


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I will be making a call tomorrow then if it doesn't show up. Fuck man im pissed. Nurse ratchet and crackleberry are missing


Crackleberry sounds like a cereal


----------



## charface (Mar 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just a shout out for greenpoint.
> 
> I spaced sending my payment in and did it last night sending a tracking number.
> 
> ...


I agree, i think someone in the seed business extending goodwill the way he does will ultimately be very successful. Its becoming such a pain in the ass to get seeds at some places
I wont even bother anymore.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Crackleberry sounds like a cereal


I mean cackleberry. Lol And it definitely sounds like a good cereal.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I hope so.. this is the first time this happens. They are usually good about delivering. So I'm kinda freaking out a bit


Idk, I have a po box and that's how my tracking is on all my postal packages. See what it says tomorrow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I mean cackleberry. Lol And it definitely sounds like a good cereal.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


Thats real cambodian breast milk (close enough )


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Smells?


Sour, earthy, kushy, my other ones smell much stronger suprisingly.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 7, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You know it's bad when you get a parcel pick up notice in the mail, thinking maybe it's another pack of seeds you ordered, but are disappointed to find its only your college graduation certificate




Congrats on the graduation  Surely something to be proud of.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats real cambodian breast milk (close enough )View attachment 4102076


That is actually "the best of Cambodian breast milks"


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 7, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Congrats on the graduation  Surely something to be proud of.


Nothing major. Fast tracked a gas fitter and oil fitter license in 16 months and then picked up a pre apprenticeship for HRAC over last summer. Just waiting on my last couple tickets and then I can start shopping for a job. Never thought I'd be going back to school 36, I thought I was set when I finished a horticulture program back in the early 2000's. What they don't tell you is there is a lack of job security and that if you are working the I.P.M side of massive commercial greenhouses you have to deal with some heavy duty pesticides, fungicides, herbicides. Who knows the amount of poisons floating around in my body and not only that, but the shit is on the food I was selling to you guys. I felt terrble about it, and alot of old school grower/owners don't want to hear about biological control agents. Stuck in their ways, and unwilling to learn from a younger generation of growers.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 8, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Shitty picture but here's my frostiest pioneer kush at exactly 5 weeks from flipView attachment 4101979
> A bit cal deficient but otherwise doing good ill take some quality pics tommorow


doesnt look shitty or deficient to me!!

Just awesome!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 8, 2018)

​


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2018)

Has anyone else caught any of the out stock seeds on auction? I picked up purple mountain majesty & purple outlaw in the last week. Just curious, because I haven't seen anyone mention it.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2018)

Texas butter 6 females, few more weeks of vigorous veg growth..
 
Swayze female is in the pic also.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 8, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> doesnt look shitty or deficient to me!!
> 
> Just awesome!


Haha thanks, I find myself staring at it a little too often.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 8, 2018)

how does 30% off work?
has it started yet?
it's not an automatic thing when you put a pak in your cart


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 8, 2018)

the gnome said:


> how does 30% off work?
> has it started yet?
> it's not an automatic thing when you put a pak in your cart


Discount already applied!!!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 8, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Discount already applied!!!


ah... ok
I thought i was gonna get a really good deal on gunslinger


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ​


^Proof that weed is addicting.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Has anyone else caught any of the out stock seeds on auction? I picked up purple mountain majesty & purple outlaw in the last week. Just curious, because I haven't seen anyone mention it.


Purple outlaw is sold out for good. The purple mountain is fire, based on the few reviews I've read about it. High yields too, and the goji og used is supposed to be a high yielding og. Not sure if I want to grow the Maveric, which uses the Queen mother cut of goji og, or purple mountain, which uses the purple cut of goji og.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 8, 2018)

Nice! First order from Greenpoint.
Jelly Pie
Hibernate
Barn Burner
TNT


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 8, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Purple outlaw is sold out for good. The purple mountain is fire, based on the few reviews I've read about it. High yields too, and the goji og used is supposed to be a high yielding og. Not sure if I want to grow the Maveric, which uses the Queen mother cut of goji og, or purple mountain, which uses the purple cut of goji og.


the purple outlaw was in the auction last week so i dont think its gone for good just super limited stock maybe?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 8, 2018)

all gone, just a pack or two that wasn't paid for.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 8, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Purple outlaw is sold out for good. The purple mountain is fire, based on the few reviews I've read about it. High yields too, and the goji og used is supposed to be a high yielding og. Not sure if I want to grow the Maveric, which uses the Queen mother cut of goji og, or purple mountain, which uses the purple cut of goji og.


glad i picked up 2 paks after thanxgiving rev-auctions, 
got em for the unclean tweety bird prices--->dirt cheepcheepcheep 
they were on the discontinued list, with nuggets I paid next to nothing along with other shtuff


----------



## Howard Burn (Mar 8, 2018)

Anyone have any night riders in flower, what type of phenos are you guys seeing?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 8, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Anyone have any night riders in flower, what type of phenos are you guys seeing?


I grew out two, one pheno was slightly taller than the other. Aside from the height difference, you would be hard pressed to tell them apart. Both are loud super lemon cleaner funk with skunk/ lemon zest undertones. The potency has spiked nicely during the cure. They are a sativa dominate blend for sure.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Anyone have any night riders in flower, what type of phenos are you guys seeing?


Got one at 15 days but I have run 5he Rider before. Plants branch nicely for training and make nice chunky buds that are very lemon and fuel funky. Daytime is made for Night Rider and seems to stimulate thoughts and ideas. Just got another pack last week.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> all gone, just a pack or two that wasn't paid for.


Damn, I got lucky then.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 8, 2018)

ok, my GPS seed vault slap full!
In early feb put Dreamcatcher, Bodega BBGum, Cookies+Cream and Purple Badlands in bloom.
this last sunday was bath day, the rest of the Dreamcatcher, Bodega BBGum went in along with copper chem
cookie wreck, deputy, and gunslinger.
mon 99% of the seeds cracked but i could't get to em,
tues tails were growing fast and i had to be quick before the tails were a pile of sphagetti
and 10pm tues nite they went into roockwool
last nite I saw a lone Bodega popped up
this morning I see a few more up-n-running, almost all the cubes looking empty have
sprouts almost poking out.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 8, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok, my GPS seed vault slap full!
> In early feb put Dreamcatcher, Bodega BBGum, Cookies+Cream and Purple Badlands in bloom.
> this last sunday was bath day, the rest of the Dreamcatcher, Bodega BBGum went in along with copper chem
> cookie wreck, deputy, and gunslinger.
> ...


Any pics of bodega bbgum in bloom?
Just wondering as im finishing up 2 phenos now. One purpled last 2 weeks n the other stayed green


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> Any pics of bodega bbgum in bloom?
> Just wondering as im finishing up 2 phenos now. One purpled last 2 weeks n the other stayed green


I have a bunch in this thread. Stardawg leaning phenotype.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have a bunch in this thread. Stardawg leaning phenotype.View attachment 4102434


Ok i try to watch this thread but dont ever recall seeing bodega. Ill do a search.

So im guessing my purple one is a stardawg leaner? Mine was chemmy smellin in veg but its pretty grapey/fruity when smoked. I chopped at 56 days.
I havent smoked the green one yet, it ran 63 days or so. 
Cpl pics of the purple one


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ​


Any plans on getting any more breeders and more symbiotic


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 8, 2018)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4102452 View attachment 4102453
> Ok i try to watch this thread but dont ever recall seeing bodega. Ill do a search.
> 
> So im guessing my purple one is a stardawg leaner? Mine was chemmy smellin in veg but its pretty grapey/fruity when smoked. I chopped at 56 days.
> ...


Mine is super oniony garlic Chem funk.


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Any plans on getting any more breeders and more symbiotic


Or a chucker...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> Or a chucker...


Waiting on that ultimate orange slushee from you fam


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 8, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Any plans on getting any more breeders and more symbiotic


Yes, I would love to. 

Finishing up on a deal with DVG currently.

Drop a line to your fav breeders and tell them to email me at [email protected] and we'll work out a deal.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2018)

I'd buy that chuckers paradise gear (especially on the auction)


----------



## the gnome (Mar 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, I would love to.
> 
> Finishing up on a deal with DVG currently.
> 
> Drop a line to your fav breeders and tell them to email me at [email protected] and we'll work out a deal.



double up on it with the Foulmouth if more DVG get ordered, 
along with meatbreat that Foul taste hooks em everytime


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, I would love to.
> 
> Finishing up on a deal with DVG currently.
> 
> Drop a line to your fav breeders and tell them to email me at [email protected] and we'll work out a deal.


@Gu~ who would you like to carry?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> @Gu~ who would you like to carry?


Like everyone else......


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Like everyone else......
> View attachment 4102609


Well let's see what you've got?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Well let's see what you've got?


Here's one:


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 8, 2018)

Does anyone know what is planned for 4/20 sale?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's one:


'bout a pound.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's one:


Besides orgi what else you have fam


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Besides orgi what else you have fam


Better plans than last year, amigo. That's about it so far, other than _the flagship strain. _And a couple of cool logos.


----------



## feva (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Better plans than last year, amigo. That's about it so far, other than _the flagship strain. _And a couple of cool logos.
> 
> View attachment 4102656


well for your first name the strain game i vote bubba ho-tep. lol im sure your familiar with the reference.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Better plans than last year, amigo. That's about it so far, other than _the flagship strain. _And a couple of cool logos.
> 
> View attachment 4102656


what's the flagship strain?


----------



## feva (Mar 8, 2018)

these hibernate went in the dirt today


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what's the flagship strain?


Something other than F1s?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what's the flagship strain?


I think it's Orgi.
This was from my first Orgi grow.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 8, 2018)

KAL EL said:


> I currently have three girls in veg. Hope I get lemon flavor!


Just flipped my Ace High Monday, how are yours doing?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2018)

Honestly, I'm not into the same breeders as most people. I shy away from hype and prefer to buy from those breeders that aren't flashy and full of fluff.
I have only bought Greenpoint Seeds from Greenpoint and I'm not a fan of Cali Con, Connoisseur, GGG, Symbiotic, and Cult Classic.

Bodhi would be cool to have but I hear he can't make enough seeds to satisfy the vendors he has and won't take on any others. 
CSI Humboldt would be cool, Madd Farmer, Skunkmasterflex, Thunder Fudge, Lucky Dog, Dominion Seed Co, Pisces and even Bros Grimm would be awesome.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's one:


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Here's one:


Dude, that's a big seed!
That one seed could feed a parakeet for a week.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 8, 2018)

feva said:


> well for your first name the strain game i vote bubba ho-tep. lol im sure your familiar with the reference.


In fact, there are 2 BCG releases in circulation other than the soon to be almost legendary Orgi. Phantom Stash [ Phantom Cookies x Solos Stash ] and Big Smith [ Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange dude ]. Both have been featured in the "New Harvest Pics..." thread. Certainly a Ho-Tep fan gets the Big Smith reference?



Bakersfield said:


> Dude, that's a big seed!


For a big deed.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 9, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> The GP plants I grew outside turned into trees with very little coaxing on my part, only issues I had was we frost typically the first week of September, I had to build a temp greenhouse over them until October..... If I was to do it again I would start using a blackout tarp much sooner! I had photos but still being the paranoid type deleted them....


I understand bc I can't do pics either and I desperately want to share.
Other wise that's great news. I'm a bit nervous bc it's mostly indoor grows on the thread, this is a relatively large 2 green house grow.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, I would love to.
> 
> Finishing up on a deal with DVG currently.
> 
> Drop a line to your fav breeders and tell them to email me at [email protected] and we'll work out a deal.


Hammerhead,strayfox,&chuckers paradise


----------



## coppershot (Mar 9, 2018)

@Gu~ I know that there are some very respectable folks on here with good chucks. It would be cool if they would contact you and try and get their gear circulated as freebies or something.

Not exactly what you asked but something to consider. I know others have done this and still do.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

coppershot said:


> @Gu~ I know that there are some very respectable folks on here with good chucks. It would be cool if they would contact you and try and get their gear circulated as freebies or something.
> 
> Not exactly what you asked but something to consider. I know others have done this and still do.


thats a cool idea !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I think it's Orgi.
> This was from my first Orgi grow.
> View attachment 4102677


thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Honestly, I'm not into the same breeders as most people. I shy away from hype and prefer to buy from those breeders that aren't flashy and full of fluff.
> I have only bought Greenpoint Seeds from Greenpoint and I'm not a fan of Cali Con, Connoisseur, GGG, Symbiotic, and Cult Classic.
> 
> Bodhi would be cool to have but I hear he can't make enough seeds to satisfy the vendors he has and won't take on any others.
> CSI Humboldt would be cool, Madd Farmer, Skunkmasterflex, Thunder Fudge, Lucky Dog, Dominion Seed Co, Pisces and even Bros Grimm would be awesome.


Why don't you like Cult Classic? Have you grown their gear?


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Cali Con, Connoisseur, GGG, .


In my top 10 all time breeders based on my personal experience with their whole books. (tahoe og ! Cheesedog! Daybreaker!! wtf!lol)
I'm bummed you didnt enjoy their gear, really. My first thought is the broker sent you the wrong beans man.


----------



## chiqifella (Mar 9, 2018)

coppershot said:


> @Gu~ I know that there are some very respectable folks on here with good chucks. It would be cool if they would contact you and try and get their gear circulated as freebies or something.
> 
> Not exactly what you asked but something to consider. I know others have done this and still do.


good luck


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

Friday picture day, everybody should post something pretty. I’ll start. Sundance Kid.


----------



## feva (Mar 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> In fact, there are 2 BCG releases in circulation other than the soon to be almost legendary Orgi. Phantom Stash [ Phantom Cookies x Solos Stash ] and Big Smith [ Fat Grape Cheese x Agent Orange dude ]. Both have been featured in the "New Harvest Pics..." thread. Certainly a Ho-Tep fan gets the Big Smith reference?
> 
> 
> 
> For a big deed.


well damn Amos i hate to disappoint i feel like i should get it but im either gettin to old or to high right now to remeber. prob both. its prob gonna hit me like 4 hours from now or somethin.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 9, 2018)

Long time lurker and happy greenpoint customer here.

I would love to see @gu carry something geared towards outdoor. 

Getawaymountain comes to mind, but anything with some mold resistance and early finishing would be a great addition to the line up.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 9, 2018)

It would be awesome if you could get gear from riot seeds.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> It would be awesome if you could get gear from riot seeds.


Riots gear is stupidly expensive though most off his shit is over $200....for a 6 pack. Ridiculous imo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Long time lurker and happy greenpoint customer here.
> 
> I would love to see @gu carry something geared towards outdoor.
> 
> Getawaymountain comes to mind, but anything with some mold resistance and early finishing would be a great addition to the line up.


YES! 
It would be even better if they were grouped by region. 
Strains that start early & finish fast are best in my neck of the woods (Pacific NW), but someone in southern CA may want something completely different.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Riots gear is stupidly expensive though most off his shit is over $200....for a 6 pack. Ridiculous imo


Yes I agree it's expensive but that's how some of the hottest genetics cost. Ive seen some of their stuff go for around 100 up to 500. Everyone is different, I have no problem dropping several hundred on a set of beans of crazy potential.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

Alrighty here are the pioneers at 37 days. Three smell very similar-earthy,kushy,coffee, sour chemmy-super strong and dank. The chem leaner on the left in the first pic and in the last pic smells completely different, very fuely,chemmy rotten citrus-also super dank! Aside from a cal deficiency they are growing nicely.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Alrighty here are the pioneers at 37 days. Three smell very similar-earthy,kushy,coffee, sour chemmy-super strong and dank. The chem leaner on the left in the first pic and in the last pic smells completely different, very fuely,chemmy rotten citrus-also super dank! Aside from a cal deficiency they are growing nicely.View attachment 4103047 View attachment 4103052 View attachment 4103054 View attachment 4103060


Sexy!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 9, 2018)

Anyone know if the current 30% off all seeds will be applied to the discontinued strains that were $44.50 prior to the sale?

Trying to convince a buddy to pick some up and that would sweeten the deal. I told him it was worth it at $44.50, but he is hung up on the banner saying 30% off all.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Anyone know if the current 30% off all seeds will be applied to the discontinued strains that were $44.50 prior to the sale?
> 
> Trying to convince a buddy to pick some up and that would sweeten the deal. I told him it was worth it at $44.50, but he is hung up on the banner saying 30% off all.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


Hopefully @Gu~ can confirm this but I doubt it is a further 30% on the discontinued strains, they are all at a 50% discount while all regular stock is at 30% off. Tell your buddy to use coupon code Rollitup for a further 10% off if he needs the extra push.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 9, 2018)

That is pretty much what I thought as well, but when a big banner goes up saying "all" it can be confusing. 

I let my buddy have a taste of some Gunslinger last weekend, his curiosity is definitely piqued.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> That is pretty much what I thought as well, but when a big banner goes up saying "all" it can be confusing.
> 
> I let my buddy have a taste of some Gunslinger last weekend, his curiosity is definitely piqued.


How was the gunslinger? Flower time, smell, potency?I've got a pack I'm debating on popping this weekend.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> How was the gunslinger? Flower time, smell, potency?I've got a pack I'm debating on popping this weekend.


x2 how was the gunslinger?


----------



## the gnome (Mar 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> x2 how was the gunslinger?


X3... I have a pak i put in water and sprouts are up~!~


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Alrighty here are the pioneers at 37 days. Three smell very similar-earthy,kushy,coffee, sour chemmy-super strong and dank. The chem leaner on the left in the first pic and in the last pic smells completely different, very fuely,chemmy rotten citrus-also super dank! Aside from a cal deficiency they are growing nicely.View attachment 4103047 View attachment 4103052 View attachment 4103054 View attachment 4103060


How tall were they when you flipped them?


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 9, 2018)

I can't say much on flower time for the Gunslinger, I really don't pay that much attention to exact times. It wasn't overly long, that much I can say.

Dense buds coated with frost, smelled of cleaning products with a tinge of lemon. Very powerful smoke, all that have sampled it have agreed. Good yield. Medium stretch, was not the least bit finicky in organic soil. I have nothing but good to say and she will be in my garden for the foreseeable future.

If you have some, get those beans cracking!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I can't say much on flower time for the Gunslinger, I really don't pay that much attention to exact times. It wasn't overly long, that much I can say.
> 
> Dense buds coated with frost, smelled of cleaning products with a tinge of lemon. Very powerful smoke, all that have sampled it have agreed. Good yield. Medium stretch, was not the least bit finicky in organic soil. I have nothing but good to say and she will be in my garden for the foreseeable future.
> 
> If you have some, get those beans cracking!



hell yeah, i need to drop mine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Anyone know if the current 30% off all seeds will be applied to the discontinued strains that were $44.50 prior to the sale?
> 
> Trying to convince a buddy to pick some up and that would sweeten the deal. I told him it was worth it at $44.50, but he is hung up on the banner saying 30% off all.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


If your buddy can wait, the best deals are probably coming next month (4/20).


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How tall were they when you flipped them?


About 12"-18". the tall ones are at about 3' now and smaller ones are no more than 2'


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> About 12"-18". the tall ones are at about 3' now and smaller ones are no more than 2'


Looking good man, make sure you post some pics at the end too. I'm trying to keep tabs on which strains stretch the most so I can keep and even-ish canopy with multiple stains.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2018)

It sounds to me from what I have read about different GPS drops is the Stardawg is the lemon, chemical phenotype traits. Is that accurate?


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2018)

I ran GGG Sugartown Express and Grape Puff and was very underwhelmed by both. I do still have a pack of Daybreaker and a feeebie pack of Grape Stomper OG from MK that I'll get around to someday.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I ran GGG Sugartown Express and Grape Puff and was very underwhelmed by both. I do still have a pack of Daybreaker and a feeebie pack of Grape Stomper OG from MK that I'll get around to someday.


??..... well it looks like somethings good somewhere,
whatever ya smoked on
make mine a double 

BTW
your not posting @gage green 
this is the GPS forums


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ??..... well it looks like somethings good somewhere,
> whatever ya smoked on
> make mine a double
> 
> ...


Speaking of gage..... It sounds like there's some breeders out there tired of him ripping their gear off. They're forming some kind of alliance and trying to run him out of Michigan. I don't know all the details, just a little bit I picked up on IG. They were talking about selling his genetics cheaper than him so he can see how it feels.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Speaking of gage..... It sounds like there's some breeders out there tired of him ripping their gear off. They're forming some kind of alliance and trying to run him out of Michigan. I don't know all the details, just a little bit I picked up on IG. They were talking about selling his genetics cheaper than him so he can see how it feels.


Not gage they talking about. They talking about gromer. But they talking about rafting on the Man so they all pussys.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 9, 2018)

Gotcha, the post was confusing. I was thinking gage was gromer.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Friday picture day, everybody should post something pretty. I’ll start. Sundance Kid.View attachment 4102915View attachment 4102916


What does she smell like?


----------



## cindysid (Mar 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If your buddy can wait, the best deals are probably coming next month (4/20).


Yes, I'm dreading 4/20. I've been really good at controlling my seed addiction for the last few months, but 4/20 gets me every time! I've got a LOT of GP's gear already, but I know I can find something....or a lot of somethings..lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> What does she smell like?


Fruity, candy, sweet, citrusy, nectarines.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Yes, I'm dreading 4/20. I've been really good at controlling my seed addiction for the last few months, but 4/20 gets me every time! I've got a LOT of GP's gear already, but I know I can find something....or a lot of somethings..lol



lol !!!!

i got that disease...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 9, 2018)

Tester signups will be on 4/20
Blissful Wizzard x Star Dawg
Ecto Cooler x Star Dawg
Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg
Legend OG x Star Dawg
Sundae Driver x Star Dawg
Tahoe Alien #5 x Star Dawg
Stardawg Bx2

The Return of...
Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Star Dawg)
Lucky 7s (Lucky Charms x Star Dawg)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 9, 2018)

holy fuck !!!!

stardawg bx2, FPOG x stardawg

take my CC# right now !!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Tester signups will be on 4/20
> Blissful Wizzard x Star Dawg
> Ecto Cooler x Star Dawg
> Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg
> ...


Happy to run any of these with weekly grow logs. I'll push them through Hydro DWC


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> In my top 10 all time breeders based on my personal experience with their whole books. (tahoe og ! Cheesedog! Daybreaker!! wtf!lol)
> I'm bummed you didnt enjoy their gear, really. My first thought is the broker sent you the wrong beans man.


I never ordered from them so I never gave them a chance.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> It would be awesome if you could get gear from riot seeds.


I love that guys live videos on Instagram. He is very opinionated to say the least.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 9, 2018)

That Ecto Cooler x Star Dawg should be some fire. 4/20 seems so far away now.





edit found better pic.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I never ordered from them so I never gave them a chance.


I digress, GGG created Grape Stomper. That makes GGG cool in my book.

I smoked some Jelly Pie today and it was a wonderful experience. My new favorite.
It tastes sour and earthy and the smoke smells like it has Opium incense mixed into it. 
She's potent like most of Greenpoints strains, but the high is 9 out of 10 for me. Super relaxing, happy and hungry


----------



## N.R.G. (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I digress, GGG created Grape Stomper. That makes GGG cool in my book.


Not what I heard.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 9, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I understand bc I can't do pics either and I desperately want to share.
> Other wise that's great news. I'm a bit nervous bc it's mostly indoor grows on the thread, this is a relatively large 2 green house grow.


Interesting that for me indoors chinook haze stalks can get a little rubbery unless I use some agsil16 but outside it was like a totally different plant, I had to use a large limb lopper to chop them down, much easier to grow outdoor too, arm size main colas but not rock hard, lost weight when dry, likely because I struggled to get them done with such short October day's..... Smells like a touch of fruit that's had my wife's hair perm chemicals dumped all over it, taste is sweet & stays on your tongue for minutes.... I wish it was more sativa/uplifting though.....


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> YES!
> It would be even better if they were grouped by region.
> Strains that start early & finish fast are best in my neck of the woods (Pacific NW), but someone in southern CA may want something completely different.


Chunky: I am 100% on board with this idea! I really wish GP had some quicker strains for our early frost date, I realize good things come to those who wait but a quicker sativa would make my day!!!! During the 70s gorilla days we had a skunk strain from Canada we kept seeding the early plants, eventually they started in July & finished by September, it was a heavy indica though, wish I could get some of those old seeds to pop....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 9, 2018)

Jelly Pie in the tent with a flash. Sundance Kid


----------



## feva (Mar 9, 2018)

24 hours later 3 of the 5 already pushin above ground.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie in the tent with a flash.View attachment 4103197View attachment 4103198 View attachment 4103199Sundance KidView attachment 4103200


Your JELLY PIE is just killin it lubda,
Ive run straight grape stomper and it's an extremely fine cultivar,
most excellent for breeding and it looks like cherry pie is one of those that were perfect to be paired up
with the stomper,
I tested for the gage crew and I was lucky enuff to run the Grape Stomper BX2 (the Don)
knowing those GGboys were notorious for only making 1 or 2 drops of stuff like the GS
I F2'd every single pheno I had lol.

btw, aaahhh HAHAHA 
I finally snagged Boomtown...

Total: $24.51


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 9, 2018)

Man that sale with my nuggets was fantastic. 

Aftet the blackberry kush i have going rekindled a want for a berry strain (i havent ran one in 10 years)

I snagged
canna venture raspberry kush
Gps purple badlands
Cookies and chem
And tomahawk .

With the sale and my nuggets it was 24.00

Hopefully gu starts carrying more brands so i can have a one stop shop !

Soooo much better then over sea orders .


----------



## greywind (Mar 9, 2018)

I didn't think it would happen, but I finally managed to score Copper Chem! Auctions back running with coupon code and nuggets?!? Get out of here! Take all my money that I don't have to spend, lol! Thirty five and change isn't bad at all. Cheers!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I digress, GGG created Grape Stomper. That makes GGG cool in my book.
> 
> I smoked some Jelly Pie today and it was a wonderful experience. My new favorite.
> It tastes sour and earthy and the smoke smells like it has Opium incense mixed into it.
> She's potent like most of Greenpoints strains, but the high is 9 out of 10 for me. Super relaxing, happy and hungry


its gotta be a candidate for a chucker to hit with some FPOG pollen in an effort for some Sundae Driving as well...thats whats happening with my JP


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 9, 2018)

greywind said:


> I didn't think it would happen, but I finally managed to score Copper Chem! Auctions back running with coupon code and nuggets?!? Get out of here! Take all my money that I don't have to spend, lol! Thirty five and change isn't bad at all. Cheers!


I thought about it as well as i havent seen the copper for such a low price but that raspberry was calling me even though its only 5 fems


----------



## Jhon77 (Mar 9, 2018)

Payofix?? Any one done this send cash most time and when I did by on card 2 seconds I was done any one help.... much appreciated!!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Payofix?? Any one done this send cash most time and when I did by on card 2 seconds I was done any one help.... much appreciated!!


Payofix is an international transaction. You have to call your bank and authorize it. Just use cash or MO and take the discount. Everyone saves money.


----------



## Jhon77 (Mar 10, 2018)

I am not international I am in USA baby!! But thnk you for replying..Appreciate that..


----------



## dstroy (Mar 10, 2018)

@Gu~ 

Can you ask tank to have the international transaction banner only pop up once per session please? 

If that’s not feasible it could be moved to an area right above the payment fields.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 10, 2018)

Copper Chem, Iron Horse, and Tomahawk out the door for less than a C-Note.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 10, 2018)

Wife just left to mail payment for the auction I couldn't pass up this morning. 

She told me she was going to make address labels for greenpoint so she didn't have to keep writing it out all the time!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man that sale with my nuggets was fantastic.
> 
> Aftet the blackberry kush i have going rekindled a want for a berry strain (i havent ran one in 10 years)
> 
> ...


I am putting the canna venture raspberry kush outside this year. Anybody have a journal on it?


----------



## feva (Mar 10, 2018)

5 of 5 hibernate up and ready to grow.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Mar 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> @Gu~
> 
> Can you ask tank to have the international transaction banner only pop up once per session please?
> 
> If that’s not feasible it could be moved to an area right above the payment fields.


We'll definitely check it out. 

Were you suggesting we move it to the top of the page because you noticed it there before and it looked good, or was it just something you thought of? Just wondering.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 10, 2018)

I just ordered the Bodega Bubblegum-anybody had luck outdoors with her? I'm in Santa Cruz, CA-coastal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> I just ordered the Bodega Bubblegum-anybody had luck outdoors with her? I'm in Santa Cruz, CA-coastal.


I have no personal experience with the Bodega indoors or outdoors, or growing in Santa Cruz, (beautiful area though), but I did listen to an interview with Coastal Seeds and they made it sound as if it was difficult to grow thick flowering Afghani dominant strains in the Santa Cruz area, due to mold.
I think Bodega fits this description and I would choose a looser bud structured strain, if it were me.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> I am not international I am in USA baby!! But thnk you for replying..Appreciate that..


Of course you are, most of us are, but the credit card payment system is offshore for security reasons.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> I just ordered the Bodega Bubblegum-anybody had luck outdoors with her? I'm in Santa Cruz, CA-coastal.


I haven't run it there yet but cuts will likely go up above Felton. Mine popped a couple of weeks ago but I'm east of Sac now. Are you on the foggy side of highway 1? Just roll with your regular humidity, airflow, and mold/pm preventative and you should be fine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have no personal experience with the Bodega indoors or outdoors, or growing in Santa Cruz, (beautiful area though), but I did listen to an interview with Coastal Seeds and they made it sound as if it was difficult to grow thick flowering Afghani dominant strains in the Santa Cruz area, due to mold.
> I think Bodega fits this description and I would choose a looser bud structured strain, if it were me.


I totally agree about bud structure. Thick, dense buds are not ideal when humidity is high. Botrytis starts on the main stem inside those big buds.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 10, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I haven't run it there yet but cuts will likely go up above Felton. Mine popped a couple of weeks ago but I'm east of Sac now. Are you on the foggy side of highway 1? Just roll with your regular humidity, airflow, and mold/pm preventative and you should be fine.


Thank you, Jedi. I'm close to the yacht harbor, but the fog is hit-or-miss. Last year we had one of the best years I recall in 30 years. No fog, no humidity problems. Maybe one weepy day that only affected my blue dreams a bit. I plan to put the Bodega Bubblegums in smaller pots, maybe 15 gallon, so I can bring them indoor if need be. I think as an indica it won;t need a 25 gallon like I normally use. Also, they should finish by end of august like my blueberry's normally do. I found a nice seed in a west coast sour diesel clone form last year. Same with my sour tangie clone. I also have a seed from a diamond OG clone. I find one seed on a plant, and they are golden. DO you recommend any others from GOS? Good luck this year.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I totally agree about bud structure. Thick, dense buds are not ideal when humidity is high. Botrytis starts on the main stem inside those big buds.


It really helps to have a cover over the indo's to protect from the fog drip. If you can keep them dry, the risk of mold is greatly reduced.


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 10, 2018)

@Gu~ any chance of getting Oni back again?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 10, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am putting the canna venture raspberry kush outside this year. Anybody have a journal on it?


Check out cannaventure seeds on icmag, I think they have a couple threads with raspberry kush.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 10, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Check out cannaventure seeds on icmag, I think they have a couple threads with raspberry kush.


only had 2 plants, very different phenos, both nice, pollen chucked onto them then pollen chucked again after that, bit watered down now but their genes are good!
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greencroppers-weed-adventures.899961/page-8


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie in the tent with a flash.View attachment 4103197View attachment 4103198 View attachment 4103199Sundance KidView attachment 4103200


Looks amazing just snagged a jelly pie for 8 bucks out the door . 
& gunna pop sum Sundance kid in a few weeks!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 10, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> We'll definitely check it out.
> 
> Were you suggesting we move it to the top of the page because you noticed it there before and it looked good, or was it just something you thought of? Just wondering.


I just noticed it popping up every time I go to the checkout page on my phone.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I am putting the canna venture raspberry kush outside this year. Anybody have a journal on it?


Also interested 
I sent my payment today and picked up my new beans


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Looks amazing just snagged a jelly pie for 8 bucks out the door .
> & gunna pop sum Sundance kid in a few weeks!


Damn


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

Someone just picked up copper chem for about $50 out the door. 
I would have jumped on that but I've already got two more packs that I need to pay for...


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man that sale with my nuggets was fantastic.
> 
> Aftet the blackberry kush i have going rekindled a want for a berry strain (i havent ran one in 10 years)
> 
> ...


i have my eye on that raspberry kush. shit looks and sounds fire.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 10, 2018)

Jelly pie and deputy transplanted tonight... transferred into 1 gallon pots and put under 400 watt mh until they show. 
Insomnia hard last night, ended up walking gunslinger and cookies and chem out the door for for 65 CAN shipped at about 3 am. 30% off a 50%off sale plus nuggets makes it hard to say no.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

I just snagged boomtown for $22 out the door -- without using nuggets!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 10, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Not what I heard.


IDK what you heard but Gage used a female from Jojo's Purple elephant and a male Chem/Sd from Jon of Elite genetics seeds. To me that means he bred it.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2018)

I picked up a couple more packs while all the stoners were sl


ShLUbY said:


> i have my eye on that raspberry kush. shit looks and sounds fire.


I picked up some of the Raspberry Kush last night for $28 TTD.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

I snagged one pack of TNT for 35 then another for 5 after nuggets. Can't complain with these prices


----------



## macsnax (Mar 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just snagged boomtown for $22 out the door -- without using nuggets!


I got it for ten earlier. I think that's the cheapest I've picked up a pack yet.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone just picked up copper chem for about $50 out the door.
> I would have jumped on that but I've already got two more packs that I need to pay for...


Just scooped it for $42 shipped to the door. My GPS list is about done. Dreamcatcher is all thats left.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just scooped it for $42 shipped to the door. My GPS list is about done. Dreamcatcher is all thats left.


I got 2 packs in the mail yesterday and thought I was done for a while.

Now I need to mail cash for 3 more packs.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just scooped it for $42 shipped to the door. My GPS list is about done. Dreamcatcher is all thats left.


Dreamcatcher and Sundance are the final two that I am after.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just scooped it for $42 shipped to the door. My GPS list is about done. Dreamcatcher is all thats left.


My copper chem packs were $62 and $70. never thought i would buy them . I"m addicted to the reverse auctions too.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 10, 2018)

Someone snatched me boom town for under $30!  Damn cart snatchers !. Im old and fragile, gimme a chance will ya.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 10, 2018)

A different phenotype of Sundance Kid. This one reeks of lemon cleaner.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

Only ones im still interested in is deputy, jellypie
And mabey boom town but i have had a lot of lemon stuff lately

Would love a REAL strawberry leaning pheno


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> i have my eye on that raspberry kush. shit looks and sounds fire.


Word
Damn that blackberry kush for rekindling my berry love again lol

Hopefully some of the seeds i made will have the smell


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 10, 2018)

I just snagged copper chem! 
$44 out the door...


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

I stayed up way too late last night and i didnt see it go under 32 i gota figure out your guys timezones lol


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 10, 2018)

I have looked for a bit and my eyes get weary, so may i ask. Does anyone know the shortest flowering strain available fron GPS ?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I stayed up way too late last night and i didnt see it go under 32 i gota figure out your guys timezones lol


I used the 30% off code plus $10 in nuggets..pay cash for another 5% off


1kemosabe said:


> I have looked for a bit and my eyes get weary, so may i ask. Does anyone know the shortest flowering strain available fron GPS ?


I'd guess Bodega Bubblegum.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I stayed up way too late last night and i didnt see it go under 32 i gota figure out your guys timezones lol





Well where im at the time just went ahead an hour..... So........


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

Mine too alaska lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 10, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> I have looked for a bit and my eyes get weary, so may i ask. Does anyone know the shortest flowering strain available fron GPS ?


Bodega Bubblegum, Pioneer Kush and Bandit Breath are all advertised as 50-60 days.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, Pioneer Kush and Bandit Breath are all advertised as 50-60 days.





Figures, the 3 i dont have.. 

Thanks for the info btw.


----------



## greywind (Mar 10, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Someone snatched me boom town for under $30! View attachment 4103685 Damn cart snatchers !. Im old and fragile, gimme a chance will ya.


I think I watched this go down. I had it in my cart just after it dropped down to $24 out the door after discounts, no nuggets applied. Almost pulled the trigger, but remembered I had one en route already and the LVTK by CV already sprouted. Lol! I refrained from making the purchase.

Recovery has begun... If I can kick the seed junky habit, maybe you can too! Everyone stop watching the auctions for the rest of the weekend, please, for your own sake. Go live your life and be happy. I promise not to buy up the Cookies & Chem, for reals.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I stayed up way too late last night and i didnt see it go under 32 i gota figure out your guys timezones lol


It seems like most people are asleep when I get on at midnight our time.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I stayed up way too late last night and i didnt see it go under 32 i gota figure out your guys timezones lol


 Nuggets


----------



## main cola (Mar 10, 2018)

I'm getting addicted to buying seeds from greenpoint..Cookies n Chem..Sundance Kid...TNT ..Now i just got some Tennessee Kush #2
I need to go bed


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It seems like most people are asleep when I get on at midnight our time.


I was happy with the turnout 3 reg pack and 1 pack of 5 fems for 24 bucks cashing out my nuggets.

I think i need to grow some before i buy anymore lol
I guess i know what breeder ill be runing for the next year ha ha .

Except my veg room is already full with the next runs plants and i had a lemon skunk run planned next but im sure ill find room for some gps beans


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Bodega Bubblegum, Pioneer Kush and Bandit Breath are all advertised as 50-60 days.


Texas Butter also has a short flower period. I'm running it outside along with bodega bubblegum.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I was happy with the turnout 3 reg pack and 1 pack of 5 fems for 24 bucks cashing out my nuggets.
> 
> I think i need to grow some before i buy anymore lol
> I guess i know what breeder ill be runing for the next year ha ha .
> ...


It's been a good weekend! 
Got these for $115 out the door: 

Copper Chem
Cookies & chem
Pure Raspberry Kush
Boom Town
Average = $28.75


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

I don’t need any seeds, but I bought Purple Badlands. $19 to my door.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

My Bandit Breath is nearly ready for chop. I have tons of pics but my puppy chewed my usb cord. Only took one bite and it was in two pieces  He's a teething demon right now.
I know where I can find a couple more cords but there in my daughters room and I just cant bring myself to go in there yet. Everything is exactly as she'd left it.

But, I'll pick one up and get them uploaded soon. I've only found one female so far with the Bandit Breath and Copper Chem but still have beans left. Both fade to beautiful fall colors of deep purple.
The Bandit Breath is difficult to clone and a bit on the slow side during veg unlike Copper Chem which is vigorous and clones very easy.
TNT and CnC are going into bloom this week.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 11, 2018)

Giving garlix another run as soon as it arrives 30% off and 45.00 nuggets 26.00 out the door.
Crossed to chem star I should get some heavy chem D offspring hopefully its putrid.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's been a good weekend!
> Got these for $115 out the door:
> 
> Copper Chem
> ...


Chunky.....feeding the little voices in your head again!

Nice scoop though.....killer deal


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I don’t need any seeds, but I bought Purple Badlands. $19 to my door.


Purple Badlands looks interesting but I'm done buying seeds for a while. 

And I really mean it this time...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purple Badlands looks interesting but I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> 
> And I really mean it this time...


I hate how many times I’ve said this to myself......


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I hate how many times I’ve said this to myself......


I did the same right here on this thread, but I've got dads on the way that'll need many brides, so a cheap extra pack of PRK seemed like a good idea. $27 even before the door opens. You know...the out door.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Bandit Breath is nearly ready for chop. I have tons of pics but my puppy chewed my usb cord. Only took one bite and it was in two pieces  He's a teething demon right now.
> I know where I can find a couple more cords but there in my daughters room and I just cant bring myself to go in there yet. Everything is exactly as she'd left it.
> 
> But, I'll pick one up and get them uploaded soon. I've only found one female so far with the Bandit Breath and Copper Chem but still have beans left. Both fade to beautiful fall colors of deep purple.
> ...


I'm excited to see pictures of the TNT in bloom.


morgwar said:


> Giving garlix another run as soon as it arrives 30% off and 45.00 nuggets 26.00 out the door.
> Crossed to chem star I should get some heavy chem D offspring hopefully its putrid.


Nice! 
I've got a few mystery beans, I found in my last Garlix and Copper Chem run, that I've sprouted to run.
I'm thinking the doner was from a Locktite mother plant that had a couple of nanners down under the bottom larf. Could have been caused by the cold. After a couple of weeks of -20 -30 temps, the garden along the exterior walls, started to suffer.
It should be easy to identify the doner, once they flower.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purple Badlands looks interesting but I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> 
> And I really mean it this time...


Yeah Right!! I got a ten year supply... Waiting on 420...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 11, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Someone snatched me boom town for under $30! View attachment 4103685 Damn cart snatchers !. Im old and fragile, gimme a chance will ya.


Haaaaaaaa, nice!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 11, 2018)

> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...





> I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> And I really mean it this time...


is it just me or is there an echo in here?


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purple Badlands looks interesting but I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> 
> And I really mean it this time...


I said that myself in November and December!! Won't mention the orders I've placed since then!! Smh  I need help Somebody block me from the site!!  I can't Stop!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Bandit Breath 
An earlier pic
 
Coppper Chem


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 11, 2018)

must stay out of this thread


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bandit BreathView attachment 4103946
> An earlier pic
> View attachment 4103949
> Coppper Chem
> View attachment 4103950


That is why I keep buying seeds! Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> That is why I keep buying seeds! Beautiful!!!!


Just thought I'd pop in and knock a few of you off the wagon, lol

I'm pretty stoked to try that BB. Smoke report to follow soon.....


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purple Badlands looks interesting but I'm done buying seeds for a while.
> 
> And I really mean it this time...


Gu is sitting back like..... sure you are....


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 11, 2018)

Unless you convince yourself you need back-up packs


----------



## the gnome (Mar 11, 2018)

I kno how many paks Ive bought....... exactly two

two many 

actually there's only 1 I really wanted but haven't been able to get at a nice price, cannaVs LVTK
It'd be nice to trade it out and get out of the eternal damnation of reverse auction hell


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I don’t need any seeds, but I bought Purple Badlands. $19 to my door.


Me too bro


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4103996


Ha ha especially when your woman asks " dont you have enough seeds?"

Then you say but baby its jelly pie!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 11, 2018)

If the beans i orderd impress me i will be back for sure 

And im glad someone reminded me that 420 is coming


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If the beans i orderd impress me i will be back for sure
> 
> And im glad someone reminded me that 420 is coming


The chem smells may to take a while to get used to. 
One of my chinook haze smells like something rotten and it's starting to take over!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 11, 2018)

Ha ha try i think it was timewreck by tga a few years ago when the rotten meat thing was going around.

Good smoke but never did care for the smell ha ha


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 11, 2018)

My amnesia haze has a very peculiar smell to it 

Im horrible at desriptions if smell but i smell like a cheesy tangy sweet citrus?

But it doesn't have much of a haze smell lol

Its VERY GREASY on stem rubz


----------



## the gnome (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The chem smells may to take a while to get used to.
> One of my chinook haze smells like something rotten and it's starting to take over!


one from CGS called strawberry dogshit I ran years ago,
I had a dog and no fuggin kidding the aroma of fresh puppie-poopies was so real 3wks in 12/12 I started checking the bottoms of my shoes
just to make sure it wasn't the real deal 
a couple pheno's carried the smell into the dried product
Bag appeal was great had mixed results when noses were inserted into a fat sack of SDS 
I'd say Isn't that strawberry aroma off the hook!
you could read their face trying to figure out what to say, 
lol a few even smelled their fingerz


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bandit BreathView attachment 4103946
> An earlier pic
> View attachment 4103949
> Coppper Chem
> View attachment 4103950


Gorgeous plants. Nice job. BB is at the top of my to grow list.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bandit BreathView attachment 4103946
> An earlier pic
> View attachment 4103949
> Coppper Chem
> View attachment 4103950


Looking good fam. I hope my BB and CC look good as that


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 11, 2018)

Just kidding, lol


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just kidding, lol


I picked up everything I wanted and did not need, so have at it.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just scooped it for $42 shipped to the door. My GPS list is about done. Dreamcatcher is all thats left.


Running Dreamcatcher right now, her clones root very quick and grow like crazy, whole flower room smells like wet oranges, extremely easy to LST and grow...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm excited to see pictures of the TNT in bloom.
> 
> Nice!
> I've got a few mystery beans, I found in my last Garlix and Copper Chem run, that I've sprouted to run.
> ...


I was having the same issue, I bought some 5/8s ridged foam insulation that has hammered foil look on one side works great problem solved...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The chem smells may to take a while to get used to.
> One of my chinook haze smells like something rotten and it's starting to take over!


I also had a stinker chinook haze, fortunately I had more sativa leaning that had a stronger chem smell, reminds me of my wife's hair perm chemical..


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2018)

Out


HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4103996


Probably wouldn't hurt to double up on a few. Not many people have the room to keep adding mothers. Store them right and run them years down the road.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Tester signups will be on 4/20
> Blissful Wizzard x Star Dawg
> Ecto Cooler x Star Dawg
> Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg
> ...


How do sign up!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Oh yeah, that's nice!
What does she smell like LubdaNugs?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> How do sign up!


You have to check into the Greenpoint site on 4/21, for further instructions.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Oh yeah, that's nice!
> What does she smell like LubdaNugs?


Sweet citrusy candy with nectarines, aka incredible.


----------



## cookie master (Mar 11, 2018)

your bandit is a cookie leaner. I had 4 and 3 were stardawg and one cookieish. They were good but i had a male which made microseeds and hurt the flavor. Thats a known trait for ogkb but whatever. Ill run them again and then give a real report.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sweet citrusy candy with nectarines, aka incredible.


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Looks amazing. Keep posting them, please. I don't know about anyone else, but posts like this help me narrow down my selection of what GPS gear to run outside this year. And I'm thinking Sundance Kid is definitely a strong contender.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You have to check into the Greenpoint site on 4/21, for further instructions.
> View attachment 4104196


I know what ur doing n its not going to work


----------



## feva (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


do what you gotta do Lubda


----------



## macsnax (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Keep them comin brah


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter also has a short flower period. I'm running it outside along with bodega bubblegum.


dude i want that bodega so bad. i had it snatched from my cart twice during the presidents day auction lol


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid


You keep posting as much as you want... I enjoy your work..


----------



## klx (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Dont stop, they are the only posts I "read"


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2018)

I played around with the reverse auctions, for a bit last night, brought home Jelly Pie and Cookies N Chem, for 70 buckaroos.
I needed a backup of Cookies N Chem and 2 backups of Jelly Pie, even though I found 2 keepers in my first Jelly Pie run, I may want to explore this cross a bit more.
Jelly Pie is that awesome!
She's my favorite strain to date. I had no idea I would like a grape n cherry strain, So much!


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Post away my friend! Who doesn't appreciate photos of healthy, perky plants!! Your plants could be used as advertising, just wish I could smell them...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I played around with the reverse auctions, for a bit last night, brought home Jelly Pie and Cookies N Chem, for 70 buckaroos.
> I needed a backup of Cookies N Chem and 2 backups of Jelly Pie, even though I found 2 keepers in my first Jelly Pie run, I may want to explore this cross a bit more.
> Jelly Pie is that awesome!
> She's my favorite strain to date. I had no idea I would like a grape n cherry strain, So much!


I have three Jelly Pie gals and they are all fantastic.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I played around with the reverse auctions, for a bit last night, brought home Jelly Pie and Cookies N Chem, for 70 buckaroos.
> I needed a backup of Cookies N Chem and 2 backups of Jelly Pie, even though I found 2 keepers in my first Jelly Pie run, I may want to explore this cross a bit more.
> Jelly Pie is that awesome!
> She's my favorite strain to date. I had no idea I would like a grape n cherry strain, So much!


Damn it i just lost jelly pie at 31


----------



## macsnax (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have three Jelly Pie gals and they are all fantastic. View attachment 4104369


How many seeds are you popping at a time?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have three Jelly Pie gals and they are all fantastic. View attachment 4104369


Greenpoint has something very special there.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Added the mighty Tomahawk.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

This was some shit I grew out last year. 

http://rollitup.org/t/santa-cruz-outdoor-grow-2017.949327/


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How many seeds are you popping at a time?


5 jelly pie.


----------



## greywind (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn it i just lost jelly pie at 31


My bad bro. I wasn't even looking at Jelly as I've been trying to snag Cookies & Chem. I should've had the C&C on Sat. morning for $28 OTD, but it was snaked out from my cart. No luck finding it that cheap again throughout the weekend, so when I saw Jelly available with the Spring code still working, I couldn't pass it up. LubdaNugs pics sealed the deal. Cheers and better luck next time.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 12, 2018)

The stock market of seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2018)

68 days and chopped a real pig of a Copper Chem 2/3 which would have been a nearly 1 cola plant and quite a thick bat! Lots of long stemmed trichs on thick dense buds. A lot of white on this plant. Lots of smells but all I can ID is lemon but that is not all. Had one plant more petite and still have a bit more Sativa pheno with more branching. Training a bit roughly made the branches very strong! This is similar to a Black Gold I had last year.

2 41 day old California Cannon are still making longish buds and wanting to be quite leafy and not lacking in any good thing! May the swelling begin.

I also have 4 Black Gold F2s in veg and a week or so from flower tent. Not the most vigorous early just like mom that made impressive gains late in flower.

And finally the last of present Greenpoint stuff growing are 5 Dream Catcher seedlings just getting a good start. Need better M/F results as the first time I had 4 boys and a headless mutant.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn it i just lost jelly pie at 31


If it makes you feel any better someone also grabbed CnC for roughly that price lol
Cheers


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Added Jelly Pie to the mix


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Tomahawk on the revers auction about 28 bucks-hit it!


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Shit-it just went. Sorry.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If it makes you feel any better someone also grabbed CnC for roughly that price lol
> Cheers


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Shit-it just went. Sorry.


It's ALWAYS someone in Sniper Mode 24/7 at Greenpoint!! Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Tomahawk on the revers auction about 28 bucks-hit it!


I can't tell you how many times I've put something in my cart just to see how much it would be out the door. 
It sucks when there are killer deals on strains I don't want right now, like tomahawk. (I've already got *two* packs. ) 

Purple Badlands is one I was going to grab if I could get it delivered for around $20 but it's out of stock...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have three Jelly Pie gals and they are all fantastic. View attachment 4104369


Every single time you post a picture I laugh to myself about all those who hate on tents or 600w lol Can't remember the last time, if ever, I saw a picture from one of them that came even close to your girls.
Cheers


----------



## sourgummy (Mar 12, 2018)

I have a california cannon smelling like an actual pine needle haha. Also I think I bought lemon stomper by hazeman from Greenpoint's site and that is gathering frost right now and has so far a combo of the fresh lemon flesh and the fresh lemon peel. It doesnt have any bitterness that a fruit peel/rind would have but it also I would not say smells totally sweet. It's going to be staying around, has a fantastic lemon smell so far. Those are on day 27. Also a dreamcatcher is looking nice and developing a sweet fruit smell. Not sure what fruit yet. Oh and also, the raspberry kush growing with them has pink trichomes! So beautiful.


----------



## smokeybeard (Mar 12, 2018)

Picked up a pack of the full moon fever and dreamcatcher this weekend. Anyone had experience with mainlining these? I usually have to mainline because of my grow space being very height limited.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 12, 2018)

I planned on only *observing* last nites auctions.
In the wee hours purp badalands hit just under 30pesos
immediately started feeling antsy 
and I got the itch 
I steadied meself and reminded I have that one on bloom now
and only busted out 1/2 the pak so i have more.
I looked again and it was STILL there
took a bite of one of my small *auction* sandwiches 
Then it hit me like a ton of bricks!
that $28 doesn't reflect the hefty spring18 discount
that's all I needed to slam that baby in my cart-n-checkout asap...
BUTT some one snagged it!!! I know...
probaby it was a respected brother here... but still 
honest to god himself I haven't felt this low, this bad losing an auction since???
Friday maybe staturday nite 

good news tho
all the paks of cop-chem-Bodega bbg-deputy-gunslinger+dreamcatcher put into grodan cubes
have roots flying out em, the purp outlaw in the bath all crack 11:11 and are now poking
their heads out of soil.
I have another pak of cookies-n-chem sitting in the mail box waiting for pick-up

and it's a beautiful sunny cool breezy day.
life's good


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

the gnome said:


> and it's a beutiful....... day.





@ :32


----------



## the gnome (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @ :32



amos, I think my idea of a beautiful day in florida is a tad different from yours north dakota


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Can you use nuggets on reverse auctions? I'm thinking not?


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Can you use nuggets on reverse auctions? I'm thinking not?


That's where the deals are... Get a pack with nuggets and just pay shipping! $6 to the door..


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Can you use nuggets on reverse auctions? I'm thinking not?


Well think again. Picked up a pack of Pure Raspberry Kush fems and Tomahawk for $10 out the door last night using nuggets and the sale code.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Can you use nuggets on reverse auctions? I'm thinking not?


The nuggets can be used on any sale price that does not utilize a code. Have fun!


----------



## mrfreshy (Mar 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just kidding, lol


Took my post down, because some snagged Nevils haze from me at the last moment......


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Can you use nuggets on reverse auctions? I'm thinking not?


Yup i got 
Raspberry kush 
Tomahawk
Cookies and chem 
And PurpleBadlands 

For 24 buck with nuggs.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2018)

Fuuuuucckk ... Was sleeping at the wheel earlier and someone pinched the Jelly Pie under $35 .... Oh well might have to wait til 3am while you suckas be asleep .. Lol


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @ :32


My old stomping grounds if you bought a bag in the Mapleton west fargo area @1997 it was probably my swag lol. Sure do miss those days of sand bagging on the red at -23f


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yup i got
> Raspberry kush
> Tomahawk
> Cookies and chem
> ...


Nice haul ..... *grumbles under breath ...... Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> Fuuuuucckk ... Was sleeping at the wheel earlier and someone pinched the Jelly Pie under $35 .... Oh well might have to wait til 3am while you suckas be asleep .. Lol


Thats what i did last night and some sucka too my Fuckin PIE lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 12, 2018)

It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown. 
When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them? 
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


Ha ha i agree

I got some plants in my journal 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/

Right now i got amnesia haze and GGG mindscape and bagseed run lol

Then i got 

Green crack
Lemon gold drops
Bubblegum
And 2 exodus in veg being mainlined so when my room empties they will go in immediately. 

Then i have a lemon skunk mother hunt to do.

Then i will run my gps gear but im sure ill sneek one or 2 gps beans in there 

My craziest mix was a run of 20 plus plants each a different strain talk about managing a jungle


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow .... I expected some salty sailor talk ... BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## the gnome (Mar 12, 2018)

ok....who just snagged MY cookies-n-chem!


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 12, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> dude i want that bodega so bad. i had it snatched from my cart twice during the presidents day auction lol


Same thing happen to me with the TNT once at $31 & $37,hehe..End up getting the Deputy...TNT isn't discontinued either.I'll have another crack at it.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know I post a lot of photos, can’t help myself. Sundance Kid View attachment 4104172


Post away please...Those are some gorgeous plants.....


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 12, 2018)

*Also included in the 4/20 tester signup...*
*GMO x Star Dawg*





Not sure how I forgot about this one...


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 12, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> That's where the deals are... Get a pack with nuggets and just pay shipping! $6 to the door..


Jelly Pie With Nuggets/30% discount $18.85 to the door.....


----------



## the gnome (Mar 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn it i just lost jelly pie at 31


below $32..... that's where them varmints bushwhacked me and rode off with my CC




LubdaNugs said:


> I can’t help myself View attachment 4104172


OK! where i Lubda and what have you done with him!!
this IS not the Lubda we all know
either sundance or miss jelly has put the mojo on him
he's never acted like this with any other


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Took my post down, because some snagged Nevils haze from me at the last moment......


Don't take it hard man, it's all in fun. Mr. Nice has some deals so no shame.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


You obviously haven't been on this forum long have you? lol

The GGG threads, bodhi thread, and countless others filled with people who have hundreds of packs of seeds but don't even grow. Well they said they grew but I have my doubts and I'm pretty sure there are some bomb genetics sitting in someone's lockbox in their closet because they grew out of that fade. Unfortunately sitting in hot stale places make those seeds junk. 

Aww to be young again.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Also included in the 4/20 tester signup...*
> *GMO x Star Dawg*
> 
> 
> ...


If you don’t use the name Kujo I’m done buying!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Also included in the 4/20 tester signup...*
> *GMO x Star Dawg*
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey.


----------



## THT (Mar 12, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Picked up a pack of the full moon fever and dreamcatcher this weekend. Anyone had experience with mainlining these? I usually have to mainline because of my grow space being very height limited.


Doesn't mainlining require at least an extra 2 weeks of veg? I find that most strains stay pretty controlled height wise @ 12/12 from seed and if they look like they might get out of control I LST.
I'd be willing to bet both those strains could be on the tall side, I haven't run either yet, but I'll post here when I do.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 12, 2018)

3 Greenpoint strains in flower and 3 in veg including F2s here. One Copper Chem drying, another curing. Vaping Purple Mountain Majesty. Not a fanboy but nice beans.


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Also included in the 4/20 tester signup...*
> *GMO x Star Dawg*
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhhh!
So will it be the night of the 19th and the morning of the 20th, or the night of the 20th/morning of the 21st?


----------



## typoerror (Mar 12, 2018)

7 of 9 lucky 7 are female. Of the 2 left I think one is male, the other is female.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 12, 2018)

typoerror said:


> 7 of 9 lucky 7 are female. Of the 2 left I think one is male, the other is female.


That should be interesting. Excited to see what they do for you.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 12, 2018)

Popping seeds tonight any suggestions? I have purple badlands, raindance,pmm and gunslinger. Looking for raw funk and yield.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


I've been guilty of that recently. Stuck on copper chem despite having 15 other gp strains. 
Ill have some pics up of my last 5 black gold and some garlix up soon when they're big enough to be worth looking at.
A guy gets spoiled running em though. Mix some soil, water sparingly and give em plenty of light and its like autopilot. 
Had to take a break and run some other stuff to keep my skills in


----------



## morgwar (Mar 12, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Popping seeds tonight any suggestions? I have purple badlands, raindance,pmm and gunslinger. Looking for raw funk and yield.


I think Chemphlegm said raindance is rank!


----------



## smokeybeard (Mar 12, 2018)

THT said:


> Doesn't mainlining require at least an extra 2 weeks of veg? I find that most strains stay pretty controlled height wise @ 12/12 from seed and if they look like they might get out of control I LST.
> I'd be willing to bet both those strains could be on the tall side, I haven't run either yet, but I'll post here when I do.


My last grow I vegged for over 2 months (including the mainlining time) in 3 gallon smart pots with some super soil I made. Could have had another 8-10” of growth before I was worried about my canopy being too close to the light. Changing some things this round. 1 plant, 10 gallonish smartish pot, under 320w QB lighting. I’ll post pics when I finish everything.

The stretch from the Durban poison and blue dream are what worry me.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


This is how we grow it in Santa Cruz, and I will do the same with my Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk and Jelly Pie. Also have beans for west coast sour d, Diamond OG and sour tangie. May add some copper chem to the mix, but the wifey is monitoring me this year for over-farming.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2018)

I couldn't help myself Boom town for under $27 out the door


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Ok im done got tomahawk for $10 with code n nuggets. I have to stop this


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 12, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Ok im done got tomahawk for $10 with code n nuggets. I have to stop this


What's the current code? Spring18?


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> What's the current code? Spring18?


Yea its still working


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

So what if I'm the only one that doesn't know what GMO is? So what is it?



santacruztodd said:


> This is how we grow it in Santa Cruz, and I will do the same with my Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk and Jelly Pie. Also have beans for west coast sour d, Diamond OG and sour tangie. May add some copper chem to the mix, but the wifey is monitoring me this year for over-farming.View attachment 4104677 View attachment 4104678 View attachment 4104679 View attachment 4104682 View attachment 4104683 View attachment 4104685 View attachment 4104686


Nice digs, Todd.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> This is how we grow it in Santa Cruz, and I will do the same with my Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk and Jelly Pie. Also have beans for west coast sour d, Diamond OG and sour tangie. May add some copper chem to the mix, but the wifey is monitoring me this year for over-farming.View attachment 4104677 View attachment 4104678 View attachment 4104679 View attachment 4104682 View attachment 4104683 View attachment 4104685 View attachment 4104686


Yah, but @GreenHighlander wants to know if you grow. 

Nice plants man!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 12, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I think Chemphlegm said raindance is rank!


Where is that dude? I liked bs'ing with him.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So what if I'm the only one that doesn't know what GMO is? So what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice digs, Todd.


Garlic Mushroom Onion.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> My last grow I vegged for over 2 months (including the mainlining time) in 3 gallon smart pots with some super soil I made. Could have had another 8-10” of growth before I was worried about my canopy being too close to the light. Changing some things this round. 1 plant, 10 gallonish smartish pot, under 320w QB lighting. I’ll post pics when I finish everything.
> 
> The stretch from the Durban poison and blue dream are what worry me.


i have durban seedlings currently, will be topping them for sure


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


I think there's likely a few things in play here. 

1. The hype.
2. Photos and smoke reports that rarely don't match the hype.
3. Genius marketing. _Everybody _loves great deals. Sure, I had plenty of seeds before the first $17 GPS pack. 

At that point, you're happily sucked into the GPS community experience that includes this thread, a 24 hour bargain hunters playground, killer pics by @LubdaNugs that require more purchases to try to get the buds that cats getting, and on and on. And then suddenly you have too many packs to grow.

_Or...do you ? _Yeah, probably. Or you could bet on the hype, and tweak your grow strategy accordingly. I'm thinking Copper Chem is probably a better risk than Herijuana [and her kin].


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So what if I'm the only one that doesn't know what GMO is? So what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice digs, Todd.


It's a garlic cookie cross I believe


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Garlic Mushroom Onion.


Of course. For some reason I was thinking Grandmas Morning.... _nevermind.

Edit: Oatmeal - what were _you _thinking ?_


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 12, 2018)

You'll see it called other names a lot of times because folks dont like displaying it as "GMO" since that already has a bad rap haha


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers


Still waiting to see your plants/grows/harvests. Could not find any posted here.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 12, 2018)

Gmo cookies


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think there's likely a few things in play here.
> 
> 1. The hype.
> 2. Photos and smoke reports that rarely don't match the hype.
> ...


Well said, pal.
Pretty much sums up why I'm here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2018)

Foxtailing on a Sundance Kid.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think there's likely a few things in play here.
> 
> 1. The hype.
> 2. Photos and smoke reports that rarely don't match the hype.
> ...


I've wanted to try sannies/woodhorse herijuana for years. I tried twice to get it over here... both time seized by CBSA. Got a letter that says we have your seeds... haha. I gave up after that. Sannie has some awesome lines. A brother of mine grew out the killing fields a few years back... that stuff was righteous


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2018)

Stardawg leaning phenotype of Jelly Pie. The leaves are so dark.


----------



## feva (Mar 12, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> This is how we grow it in Santa Cruz, and I will do the same with my Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk and Jelly Pie. Also have beans for west coast sour d, Diamond OG and sour tangie. May add some copper chem to the mix, but the wifey is monitoring me this year for over-farming.View attachment 4104677 View attachment 4104678 View attachment 4104679 View attachment 4104682 View attachment 4104683 View attachment 4104685 View attachment 4104686


they lookin happy, very nice. man i sure wish i could just toss a couple in my yard.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 12, 2018)

@LubdaNugs you have some beautiful pictures


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've wanted to try sannies/woodhorse herijuana for years.


I got it, and crosses from both woodhorse and sannies. Wasted a year on that crap.


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got it, and crosses from both woodhorse and sannies. Wasted a year on that crap.


What were the main problems with them overall?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I got it, and crosses from both woodhorse and sannies. Wasted a year on that crap.


Maybe in a strange way CBSA saved me wasted time. The killing fields was some heavy smoke. Too bad the herijuana sux. 
Jelly pie and deputy are looking Good, cant wait to see what they can do outside this year!


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4104733 Stardawg leaning phenotype of Jelly Pie. The leaves are so dark. View attachment 4104715


Dang!!! Frosty As heck!!!.........Nice Lubda


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 12, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> What were the main problems with them overall?


Lousy tasting weak to mid smoke. This is the sales description that's been up at Sannies for years about herijuana:

"Top strain for medical users and blowers that are looking for that extra punch which they havent find in the past years.

This smoke can be to strong for some blowers ! "

Not even close.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2018)

morgwar said:


> My old stomping grounds if you bought a bag in the Mapleton west fargo area @1997 it was probably my swag lol. Sure do miss those days of sand bagging on the red at -23f


I went through Fargo on a Greyhound bus in April 1998. 
We stopped for snacks and I had a friendly conversation with the Pepsi vendor as he loaded the stations vending machine. I thought these were some of the friendliest people on Earth, right up there with most Canadians, I've encountered driving up to Alaska.
Upon returning to the bus, I continued an earlier conversation with an Irish crypto-anthropologist, whom i met in Minneapolis, the previous evening. This man, a cripple, had been maimed by a bomb blast, in Dublin, during "The Troubles", in the late 70's. This man was convinced that leprechauns were of a ancient race of wee people. and were known as _*Tuath Dé Danann.*
There was also a chain smoking conspiracy theorist who believed the communists were going to take us over and how the Russians had secret submarine bases under the United States of America. We shared a cigarette and I laughed and told her she was paranoid.
Fargo, ND left an incredible impression on me, considering I spent about an hour there.
The Coen Brothers were onto something._


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 12, 2018)

I've never been impressed by any of sannies gear. When I first joined RIU but 2012 or 2013 everyone kept repeating "try sannies" but then almost everyone's pics of their sannies gear was bunk imo, with maybe a few exceptions. 

But breeders like sin, bodhi, others and now gps have people posting some good looking plants. 

But yeah I would never buy sannies gear, just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's a garlic cookie cross I believe


It's a pheno of Chem D x Girl Scout Cookies (forum cut), by Mamiko seeds and found by Skunkmasterflex in his run of one pack.
I've got 7 of the same seeds from the same run in flower, at the moment and I hope to find something Bueno as well.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Lousy tasting weak to mid smoke. This is the sales description that's been up at Sannies for years about herijuana:
> 
> "Top strain for medical users and blowers that are looking for that extra punch which they havent find in the past years.
> 
> ...


Ha ha


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went through Fargo on a Greyhound bus in April 1998.
> We stopped for snacks and I had a friendly conversation with the Pepsi vendor as he loaded the stations vending machine. I thought these were some of the friendliest people on Earth, right up there with most Canadians, I've encountered driving up to Alaska.
> Upon returning to the bus, I continued an earlier conversation with an Irish crypto-anthropologist, whom i met in Minneapolis, the previous evening. This man, a cripple, had been maimed by a bomb blast, in Dublin, during "The Troubles", in the late 70's. This man was convinced that leprechauns were of a ancient race of wee people. and were known as _*Tuath Dé Danann.*
> There was also a chain smoking conspiracy theorist who believed the communists were going to take us over and how the Russians had secret submarine bases under the United States of America. We shared a cigarette and I laughed and told her she was paranoid.
> ...


Ha! I thought this was a Tom Waits story for a second. Good shit.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 12, 2018)

Lucky 7s pre trim.
 

5 minutes and 3/4 oz later.
 

Better lighting


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 12, 2018)

BAM !

Full Moon Fever - $5.65 total ( using nuggets )


----------



## feva (Mar 13, 2018)

Budzbuddha said:


> BAM !
> 
> Full Moon Fever - $5.65 total ( using nuggets )


thank you for buying that i was sitting here starring at it wondering why nobody had snatched it yet at such a price. i was almost forced to buy it. and i dont need more right now lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 13, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Still waiting to see your plants/grows/harvests. Could not find any posted here.


That would be correct. I do only have 5 young dreamcatchers going. You also probably would of noticed I am also not constantly bragging about the seeds I bought. Also I have shared lots on this website since joining, just not GPS gear. 
I was referring to those who are constantly saying they have bought this strain and that strain without any hint of actually growing any of them. When did simply having seeds, anyone can buy become a bragging point? 
Really I was hoping that post would bring some pictures out of the woodwork because it is hard to believe so many have GPS seeds and so little are actually growing them.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Yah, but @GreenHighlander wants to know if you grow.
> 
> Nice plants man!


No actually that is not one of the people I wonder if they grow. Maybe you are bright enough to wonder if someone grows who shares pictures and info about their growing. I am not that smart.........
Cheers


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 13, 2018)

CBGB said:


> Completely different set of pricipals. Both are organic and effective. Subies keeps you more in the bottle feed mindset feed the plant vs Coots feed the soil.


Thank you, many people think it's the same and it's not at all! 
Just my personal thoughts here guys but I'm NOT a fan of the mix, I went with kis organics instead.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 13, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I find the auctioned seeds are all garbage and everyone should just say no to the auctions until further notice.
> I'll let you know when to resume buying.
> you suck gu
> 
> that should do it....


I have to completely agree! Especially any cannaventure, I just wouldn't bother at ALL!! Ship all bunk cannaventure seeds to me, no need to open packs.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is truly amazing how many seeds GPS sells, and how many people brag about buying, with so little to show they were or ever are actually going to be grown.
> When did it become bragging rights just to possess seeds instead of ever showing you can actually grown them?
> Cheers




I'm a tad guilty there too hoss
but Ive always bought a min 2 paks of the same thing If I knew it would be a hot item.
many reasons for doing this, bragging never even enters the pic 
getting waylaid by too many studs in a pak of beans for starters.
also germ rates can be all over the board leaving you with without the harem you needed.
Ive always tried to be proactive with these circumstances beyond my control and covered my azz with
xtra pak insurance and it's paid off in spades more times that i can recall.

btw bragging or bragging rights has never being a factor with how many I buy. 
and I bought 5 more paks t'nite on top of the the dozen or more this month.
by the way your using that term either I'm not sure you really know what it means 
or if you actually know when someone is doing it?
I see a bunch of passionate growers who love to come here, shoot the breeze 
talking about their passion with other like minded people and having fun doing it, 
with lots of friendly razzing and poking fun with each other
I also see paks of seeds easily worth a C-note being snapped up foe $30 $20, less than $10
and even for free. like seeing big fat choice angus ribeyes at the supermarket for a buck and a quarter a lb.
you gonna buy 1 for the weekend? or take advantage of the bonanza in front of you,
load the fug up and stash em in the freezer.
at these prices I'm sure like me others see a nice financial opportunity for the taking, 
this *auction bubble* will eventually burst, so getting $100 pak of fire for pennies on the dollar you can be sure I'll
be using them to barter with down the road or flat out reselling making nice little profit.
to those making a living growing I personally see a great opportunity to find the best keepers you can.
buying 1 pak and finding a keeper is one thing, popping 3-4, 5 or even10 paks 
and your chances of finding a very Very special diamond are much higher.
you could even find that grail plant. ever wonder where and how wifi 43 came about? 
out of a run of a couple hundred wifi's, 2 special ones were had with that particular run I believe.

anyways, I can't see how you think all this fun+good times chatting up and enjoying our 
good fortune with the auctions going on now as bragging in the least,
and basing that on what you hear people talk about what they buy and how many pics they post
it's a real stretch ,
as much as if people taking your going on+on, page after page bragging accusations. 
saying your only saying it because your jealous 
a wanna-be closet warrior 
it's all sour grapes cuz you can't afford to do it.
would you say that be a stretch


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 13, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I have to completely agree! Especially any cannaventure, I just wouldn't bother at ALL!! Ship all bunk cannaventure seeds to me, no need to open packs.


We will see. I got 5 Tomahawks going right now. I will be the inpartial observer, as im a novice, and have run good genetics. They look good so far, as good as any seed ive popped.

cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> @LubdaNugs you have some beautiful pictures


Thanks.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 13, 2018)

Sundance for $30 in my cart but too slow using the


GreenHighlander said:


> No actually that is not one of the people I wonder if they grow. Maybe you are bright enough to wonder if someone grows who shares pictures and info about their growing. I am not that smart.........
> Cheers


If one were actually bright they would ask folks nicely to post more pics. I would actually be OK with less pics if there was accurate grow info associated with them like medium type, feeding regimen, light type, flowering times, etc. I tried to ask that an no one paid attention.

I would post my 10 Bodega Bubblegum seedlings but they would bore everyone. My other buddy here is growing out my pack of Swami's Nigerian Sunshine so not even GPS gear. Cheers!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 13, 2018)

Boom town Tenn kush #2 and cnc on the way


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 13, 2018)

feva said:


> they lookin happy, very nice. man i sure wish i could just toss a couple in my yard.


Well done!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That would be correct. I do only have 5 young dreamcatchers going. You also probably would of noticed I am also not constantly bragging about the seeds I bought. Also I have shared lots on this website since joining, just not GPS gear.
> I was referring to those who are constantly saying they have bought this strain and that strain without any hint of actually growing any of them. When did simply having seeds, anyone can buy become a bragging point?
> Really I was hoping that post would bring some pictures out of the woodwork because it is hard to believe so many have GPS seeds and so little are actually growing them.
> Cheers


I don't have a grow going right now, I should but my new spot got pushed back 2 months. Gotta make the wife happy before I rape the bank account. I did go buy her a 2013 Suburban this weekend, so I'm definitely earning brownie points.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I don't have a grow going right now, I should but my new spot got pushed back 2 months. Gotta make the wife happy before I rape the bank account. I did go buy her a 2013 Suburban this weekend, so I'm definitely earning brownie points.


You are going to have some difficult decisions to make in a couple months with all the killer gear you've snagged recently! That would be a fun pile to go through.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You are going to have some difficult decisions to make in a couple months with all the killer gear you've snagged recently! That would be a fun pile to go through.


True that. I'm doing my homework now, so I know which stains to run together. I'm supposed to do a clone run first with the new setup but, the clone source isn't going anywhere anytime soon. I'm thinking about adding a 20+ site sexing area so I can get down to business with some of this gps gear.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 13, 2018)

Added Sundance Kid for a nice array this year. Tomahawk, Bodega Bubblegum, and Jelly Pie. Will germinate as soon as they arrive for my outdoor schedule.

Beans planted this week (March 15th) 
Germ in 5 days (March 20)
Veg for 30 days )April 20)
Cut clones and root ( 10 days-April 30)
30-day veg to May 20.
Plant outside in 15-25 gallon containers June 1st.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 13, 2018)

BTW got the Sundance Kid for $5.65 with nuggies-thanks for a great deal GPS!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

I bet this thread goes over 1000 pages once everybody's grows catch up and pics start getting posted.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went through Fargo on a Greyhound bus in April 1998.
> We stopped for snacks and I had a friendly conversation with the Pepsi vendor as he loaded the stations vending machine. I thought these were some of the friendliest people on Earth, right up there with most Canadians, I've encountered driving up to Alaska.
> Upon returning to the bus, I continued an earlier conversation with an Irish crypto-anthropologist, whom i met in Minneapolis, the previous evening. This man, a cripple, had been maimed by a bomb blast, in Dublin, during "The Troubles", in the late 70's. This man was convinced that leprechauns were of a ancient race of wee people. and were known as _*Tuath Dé Danann.*
> There was also a chain smoking conspiracy theorist who believed the communists were going to take us over and how the Russians had secret submarine bases under the United States of America. We shared a cigarette and I laughed and told her she was paranoid.
> ...


We're all a bit Looney that's for sure! 
If you get into the rural areas it gets to be more of a "children of the corn" vibe.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Where is that dude? I liked bs'ing with him.


Dude has some great knowledge, but a lot of us avoided this thread for a while with all the shade thrown around.
I won't speculate too much on it, but hope he still pop's in on occasion


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Dude has some great knowledge, but a lot of us avoided this thread for a while with all the shade thrown around.
> I won't speculate too much on it, but hope he still pop's in on occasion


I guess I missed something there? Idk, if it was drama that's a good reason for me not remembering. I try to stay away from bs.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 13, 2018)

I’ve got 6 weeks until harvest week so it’s time to soak some beans.

Boom Town is a definite. Sugary, lemony, gassy cake sounds great. She’ll need a partner though!

I’m leaning toward Iron Horse to have a diversity of flavor profiles, but Jelly Pie and Sundance Kid look fantastic (thanks @LubdaNugs). Should I ride the Iron Horse, saddle up with the Sundance Kid or snack on a Jelly Pie?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Boom town Tenn kush #2 and cnc on the way


 

Look man....if you're going to do proper bragging, you have to state price. And most important, add the phrase "out the door". Comprende?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4104912
> 
> Look man....if you're going to do proper bragging, you have to state price. And most important, add the phrase "out the door". Comprende?


Lol! You forgot the phrase "with nuggets"


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lol it was about 20 a pack. "Out the door" "with nuggets "


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Foxtailing on a Sundance Kid.View attachment 4104714


Love watching those cat tails grow. You know you are getting close


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I’ve got 6 weeks until harvest week so it’s time to soak some beans.
> 
> Boom Town is a definite. Sugary, lemony, gassy cake sounds great. She’ll need a partner though!
> 
> I’m leaning toward Iron Horse to have a diversity of flavor profiles, but Jelly Pie and Sundance Kid look fantastic (thanks @LubdaNugs). Should I ride the Iron Horse, saddle up with the Sundance Kid or snack on a Jelly Pie?


The Pie is pretty fricken awesome and The Kid is a terp bomb.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Love watching those cat tails grow. You know you are getting close


This weekend....... maybe.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4104912
> 
> Look man....if you're going to do proper bragging, you have to state price. And most important, add the phrase "out the door". Comprende?


Or to the door. I like that one too


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 13, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I’ve got 6 weeks until harvest week so it’s time to soak some beans.
> 
> Boom Town is a definite. Sugary, lemony, gassy cake sounds great. She’ll need a partner though!
> 
> I’m leaning toward Iron Horse to have a diversity of flavor profiles, but Jelly Pie and Sundance Kid look fantastic (thanks @LubdaNugs). Should I ride the Iron Horse, saddle up with the Sundance Kid or snack on a Jelly Pie?


I see a lot of dudes dropping jelly pie... maybe you should rock the iron horse for a bit of diversity.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 13, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> BTW got the Sundance Kid for $5.65 with nuggies-thanks for a great deal GPS!


I bet that we you that snagged that out from under me this AM. At least it's in local hands!!


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I bet that we you that snagged that out from under me this AM. At least it's in local hands!!


Hit me up for some clones if you want in late April/early May


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 13, 2018)

Have any of you fellas found any nice males in the gps gear


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 13, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Have any of you fellas found any nice males in the gps gear


That's the million dollar question. I'm with you on that one.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I bet that we you that snagged that out from under me this AM. At least it's in local hands!!


I was up in the wee hours this morning and I'm all stocked up on what I wanted
except maybe bodega bbgum, I didn't snag a single one in the last 3 months
and still like to get 1 LVTK, anyone up for trade? I have CV triple nova.
anyways checks in the mail for everything and I'm set......
something I just realized, pretty soon I'l be racking up a nice little pile of nuggetz!
there's that itch again!


March 13, 2018 and is currently On hold.

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Cookies N Chem × 1 $31.03
Tomahawk × 1 $27.93
Sundance Kid × 1 $31.03
*Subtotal:* $89.99
*Discount:* -$9.00
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$4.05
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $82.59

March 12, 2018 and is currently On hold.

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Sundance Kid × 1 $30.62
*Subtotal:* $30.62
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$1.53
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $34.74

March 12, 2018 and is currently On hold.

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Jelly Pie × 1 $29.23
*Subtotal:* $29.23
*Discount:* -$2.92
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$1.32
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $30.64


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Have any of you fellas found any nice males in the gps gear


I got 8 gorgeous males in my pack of chinook haze.

Not thrilled about it...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got 8 gorgeous males in my pack of chinook haze.
> 
> Not thrilled about it...


email me at [email protected] and we can get you sorted. I can't replace the time, but maybe I can take some of the sting off.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 13, 2018)

loving this lil gunslinger.bushy as hell and only topped once(last week).2 f and 1 dud out of 3 popped.looking forward to getting this up into the flower cab in a week or two


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

Well I'm all paid up again. 
Hopefully the new packs will fit in my 'bean bag'. 
I may have to upgrade from quart to gallon on 4/20...


----------



## feva (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well I'm all paid up again.
> Hopefully the new packs will fit in my 'bean bag'.
> I may have to upgrade from quart to gallon on 4/20...
> 
> View attachment 4105013


why prolong the inevitable just get the mini fridge now. lol


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2018)

@Gu~ 
I'm tellin ya man, you need to be making bean tins or collector's boxes. Sell them with all 11 of the currenly discontinued packs. Have the tins contents evolve as the packs on the Discontinued list evolve. Maybe offer up the entire Wild West Series in one tin? Offer the tin in auction? Lots of ways to incorporate that sorta thing. Seems I aint the only one that the collection is getting bigger while the box stays the same size lol (or baggie if you roll like Chunky)


Chunky Stool said:


> Well I'm all paid up again.
> Hopefully the new packs will fit in my 'bean bag'.
> I may have to upgrade from quart to gallon on 4/20...
> 
> View attachment 4105013


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got 8 gorgeous males in my pack of chinook haze.
> 
> Not thrilled about it...


Man up and own it.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Man up and own it.


Hahaha. Amazing. I think we've all been there


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Gu~
> I'm tellin ya man, you need to be making bean tins or collector's boxes. Sell them with all 11 of the currenly discontinued packs. Have the tins contents evolve as the packs on the Discontinued list evolve. Maybe offer up the entire Wild West Series in one tin? Offer the tin in auction? Lots of ways to incorporate that sorta thing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> loving this lil gunslinger.bushy as hell and only topped once(last week).2 f and 1 dud out of 3 popped.looking forward to getting this up into the flower cab in a week or two
> 
> View attachment 4105010



hey man, thanks and keep posting pics of your gunslinger if you don't mind. have some myself


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 13, 2018)

Just buy multiple boxes


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well I'm all paid up again.
> Hopefully the new packs will fit in my 'bean bag'.
> I may have to upgrade from quart to gallon on 4/20...
> 
> View attachment 4105013


Lol it's looking like my bean bag


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Gu~
> I'm tellin ya man, you need to be making bean tins or collector's boxes. Sell them with all 11 of the currenly discontinued packs. Have the tins contents evolve as the packs on the Discontinued list evolve. Maybe offer up the entire Wild West Series in one tin? Offer the tin in auction? Lots of ways to incorporate that sorta thing. Seems I aint the only one that the collection is getting bigger while the box stays the same size lol (or baggie if you roll like Chunky)
> 
> View attachment 4105027


I've only been buying GPS beans since November & have two that are discontinued: Butch Cassidy & Purple Outlaw. 
I'm looking forward to growing both of them. 
Probably not the next round, but maybe the one after that.


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 13, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Have any of you fellas found any nice males in the gps gear


Yes, very possibly, but too early in testing to say definitively. A bunch have definitely checked all my boxes.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 13, 2018)

free shipping to Australia now! im guessing that applies to all international orders? either way doubling up now...awesome! never done that before! ,


----------



## dstroy (Mar 13, 2018)

More on the way! Got enough for a couple years, I’m small potatoes. Run one strain every couple months and look for keepers.

I keep mine in a mason jar in the freezer, these just went in there.

You guys have some beautiful plants.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 13, 2018)

Good catch today! Not including shipping. Full Moon Fever 18. Jelly Pie 32. Orange Blossom Special 34. BOOM!


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've only been buying GPS beans since November & have two that are discontinued: Butch Cassidy & Purple Outlaw.
> I'm looking forward to growing both of them.
> Probably not the next round, but maybe the one after that.


Same here. Black Friday was my first purchase. I believe I got California Cannon and Ace High (which is no longer available). Ace High is currently taking her sweet time at 62 days. Smells like straight aerosol oven & grill cleaner. You know, the hardcore stuff that eats paint.
Here she is at 56 days:


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Same here. Black Friday was my first purchase. I believe I got California Cannon and Ace High (which is no longer available). Ace High is currently taking her sweet time at 62 days. Smells like straight aerosol oven & grill cleaner. You know, the hardcore stuff that eats paint.
> Here she is at 56 days:
> View attachment 4105123


That Ace is like smoking a rocket.....maaaann!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Same here. Black Friday was my first purchase. I believe I got California Cannon and Ace High (which is no longer available). Ace High is currently taking her sweet time at 62 days. Smells like straight aerosol oven & grill cleaner. You know, the hardcore stuff that eats paint.
> Here she is at 56 days:
> View attachment 4105123


Now I am super excited . . .am Ace High at 7 days under a 315.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well I'm all paid up again.
> Hopefully the new packs will fit in my 'bean bag'.
> I may have to upgrade from quart to gallon on 4/20...
> 
> View attachment 4105013


Haaaaaaa the first steps to a 12 step program are admitting you have a problem


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Now I am super excited . . .am Ace High at 7 days under a 315.


How you liking the cmh? What Kelvin bulb?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> How you liking the cmh? What Kelvin bulb?


Sun system with the 3100, first flowering cycle with it. Super bright, low heat, will have to get back to you on the other particulars.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 13, 2018)

can anyone in this thread claim a 24 hours clean coin 





i can, someone just snatched iron horse from my cart. $27 !!!!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

My three Jelly Pies.
#1 Stardawg leaning phenotype.
  
#2 This seems to be a Grape pie leaning pheno. It has much more of a sweet nose than #1.
  
#3 This one is pure fruity sweetness, with a bit of incense like spice. 
All three are wonderful plants. They are stable and each phenotype seems like a keeper. I popped 5 seeds and got these three females. I used one of the males for x breeding.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

What are the odds of not spending my $48 in nuggets before 4/20?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My three Jelly Pies.
> #1 Stardawg leaning phenotype.
> View attachment 4105167 View attachment 4105168
> #2 This seems to be a Grape pie leaning pheno. It has much more of a sweet nose than #1.
> ...


Love it, almost grabbed that strain the other day . . . Am holding off for a few weeks


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My three Jelly Pies.
> #1 Stardawg leaning phenotype.
> View attachment 4105167 View attachment 4105168
> #2 This seems to be a Grape pie leaning pheno. It has much more of a sweet nose than #1.
> ...


My last (hopefully...i'm out of nuggets) pack is Jelly Pie because of your pics. Nice job. How easy to grow?


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are the odds of not spending my $48 in nuggets before 4/20?


Slim. Cmon man, go for the coin!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> My last (hopefully...i'm out of nuggets) pack is Jelly Pie because of your pics. Nice job. How easy to grow?


The two grape pie leaning phenotypes were nutrient sensitive once I put them into my super soil blend. They seemed to work threw it over a couple of weeks. The Stardawg phenotype was on autopilot the whole time.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are the odds of not spending my $48 in nuggets before 4/20?


0/1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000...i'm not gonna sugar coat it..you're fucked


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are the odds of not spending my $48 in nuggets before 4/20?


Very Slim My Friend Very Slim!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 13, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Slim. Cmon man, go for the coin!


Cackleberry is calling.

Must resist temptation...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are the odds of not spending my $48 in nuggets before 4/20?


I'm trying to save mine too.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cackleberry is calling.
> 
> Must resist temptation...


Out of all the pics they have i thought it looked like the frostiest one, so i had to have it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm trying to save mine too.


I was trying to stop the madness and i cashed out my beans.

But then i got more nuggets what do i do now
I cant not use em right ....right......right.....right?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 13, 2018)

I was too and I snagged copper chem and jelly pie for just shipping costs $6/each. I wanted to wait for the lucky 7s, but that didn't happen. I'm cool with those prices though


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 13, 2018)

Probably the best way for the auction is to have your info already filled in checkout except that last place order button then open a new tab and watch auction until one second left then open other tab and all you have to do is push one button to order. 

Hmm I got the ironhorse sorry couldn’t resist. 

Don’t forget 10% discount with “ rollitup “


----------



## cindysid (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My three Jelly Pies.
> #1 Stardawg leaning phenotype.
> View attachment 4105167 View attachment 4105168
> #2 This seems to be a Grape pie leaning pheno. It has much more of a sweet nose than #1.
> ...


DAMN! Those are nice. I have some seeds in my collection, just wish I had the room. Your pics make me want to phase something out to make room!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My three Jelly Pies.
> #1 Stardawg leaning phenotype.
> View attachment 4105167 View attachment 4105168
> #2 This seems to be a Grape pie leaning pheno. It has much more of a sweet nose than #1.
> ...


Yes!
I figure that I can pull some str8 Grape Pie out of some f2's or s1, s2. 
This strain is incredible!
I ended up with half my females being Stardawg cleaners and 2 distinct Grape Pie pheno's and 1 mixer.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes!
> I figure that I can pull some str8 Grape Pie out of some f2's or s1, s2.
> This strain is incredible!
> I ended up with half my females being Stardawg cleaners and 2 distinct Grape Pie pheno's and 1 mixer.


#2 may be a mixer, tough to tell right now. I can’t wait to get a cure on these ladies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> #2 may be a mixer, tough to tell right now. I can’t wait to get a cure on these ladies.


Mine are epic right off the drying rack. It almost smells like incense when it burns, crazy!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I was trying to stop the madness and i cashed out my beans.
> 
> But then i got more nuggets what do i do now
> I cant not use em right ....right......right.....right?


Only in case of emergencies.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cackleberry is calling.
> 
> Must resist temptation...


Com'on Chunk, you can do it.. Do you need Cackleberry or merely want it?... Will you pop it before 420?
Hey Man I'm down to a pack or so a month.. It can be done! Recovery is slow at best...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The two grape pie leaning phenotypes were nutrient sensitive once I put them into my super soil blend. They seemed to work threw it over a couple of weeks. The Stardawg phenotype was on autopilot the whole time.



You have probably mentiond it a bunch of times already, but im relatively new here. So if you dont mind sir. Can i ask what is your soil mix... Your plants always look so healthy ,vigerous, frosty and just plain happy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 13, 2018)

Here's my most Grape smelling pheno of Jelly Pie. I've been snipping off the lowers and smoking. She's finally dry enough to trim the terminal bud.
She's a bit more work than the Lucky 7s, but we'll worth the time to get there. 
She is by no means difficult to trim, like some others.

Off the hook
 

Done trimmed.


----------



## smokeybeard (Mar 13, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> You have probably mentiond it a bunch of times already, but im relatively new here. So if you dont mind sir. Can i ask what is your soil mix... Your plants always look so healthy ,vigerous, frosty and just plain happy.



I’ll 2nd this.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my most Grape smelling pheno of Jelly Pie. I've been snipping off the lowers and smoking. She's finally dry enough to trim the terminal bud.
> She's a bit more work than the Lucky 7s, but we'll worth the time to get there.
> She is by no means difficult to trim, like some others.
> 
> ...


Looking frosty, nice.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 14, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> You have probably mentiond it a bunch of times already, but im relatively new here. So if you dont mind sir. Can i ask what is your soil mix... Your plants always look so healthy ,vigerous, frosty and just plain happy.


It’s a variation on Subbies super soil mix. I added more guano, because I was short on blood meal and bone meal. I used about 30% of my total volume in a 7g cloth pot. The rest of the soil is Roots Organic.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's my most Grape smelling pheno of Jelly Pie. I've been snipping off the lowers and smoking. She's finally dry enough to trim the terminal bud.
> She's a bit more work than the Lucky 7s, but we'll worth the time to get there.
> She is by no means difficult to trim, like some others.
> 
> ...


You could take that over to the peanut butter pheno thread and make yourself a samich!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 14, 2018)

Runnin the night rider right now, got 4 goin in veg, about to sex em here soon! Already puttin off some lime mint smells, one of em smells like funky hippie body odor, straight armpit funk. Go figure, the smallest one stanks to high heaven! Started in some mjr organic potting soil and just transplanted to 1gal ocean forest. Got some fire locked inside these beans, for sure! Snaggin a lil greenhouse to dep these babies in hopefully by late april!!!!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks gu, got a good deal on these babies. Real stoked to be runnin your gear. Really impressed by the jetfuel stardawg, super gassy notes and blocky nuggz.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s a variation on Subbies super soil mix. I added more guano, because I was short on blood meal and bone meal. I used about 30% of my total volume in a 7g cloth pot. The rest of the soil is Roots Organic.


"Subbie" = subcool


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Subbie" = subcool


Now things make sense.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone gonna grab the california cannon for 86 cents? 

I wonder how many people have tried to put that in their cart...


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone gonna grab the california cannon for 86 cents?
> 
> I wonder how many people have tried to put that in their cart...


i definitely did!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 14, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Hit me up for some clones if you want in late April/early May


Sounds good. I'll have the Bodegas (and others) going by then too. We should chat about your Diamond OG too. I wonder if its the one that I brought to Santa Cruz from East Oakland around 2011ish.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone gonna grab the california cannon for 86 cents?
> 
> I wonder how many people have tried to put that in their cart...


Just checked on 2 California Cannon at 45 days. Average size with not real big buds that are longish. Smell like sour lemon and sweat. Leaves are long and narrow with deep serrations and a very deep green. 

Vaping some very nice Copper Chem this AM! Have fun!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i definitely did!


Me too


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Me too


Me three but at $3, thought I had a deal.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 14, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Me three but at $3, thought I had a deal.


I know I thought everybody slept in for a minute!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 14, 2018)

Man y’all better save them nuggets for the 4/20 special. Never know what he’ll pop out with. But you can’t pass on Seeds for a buck!!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 14, 2018)

Need a report on raindance?


----------



## smokeybeard (Mar 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s a variation on Subbies super soil mix. I added more guano, because I was short on blood meal and bone meal. I used about 30% of my total volume in a 7g cloth pot. The rest of the soil is Roots Organic.


Do you have to do any additional nutes? Mine lost steam (in 3 gallons) about the last month and half till harvest? I followed Sub’s recipe this time and going in a way larger pot.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 14, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Do you have to do any additional nutes? Mine lost steam (in 3 gallons) about the last month and half till harvest? I followed Sub’s recipe this time and going in a way larger pot.


Nope just bigger containers. I think 7-10g is the suggested


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 14, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Man y’all better save them nuggets for the 4/20 special. Never know what he’ll pop out with. But you can’t pass on Seeds for a buck!!


Does anyone remember what last year's 4/20 sale was? That was shortly before I became a GPSA...


----------



## rocker335 (Mar 14, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Need a report on raindance?


Gu is homies w/ an amazing grower who goes by "SackMastaFlex" on Instagram. He's ran and tested nearly all Greenpoint strains, and Raindance was his favorite. I even looked up his pics, and it's crazy how he was getting so many red and purple hues out of his Raindance during flush. Imo that and Gunslinger are some of the best non Copper Chem, astringent strains that GP offers.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 14, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Gu is homies w/ an amazing grower who goes by "SackMastaFlex" on Instagram. He's ran and tested nearly all Greenpoint strains, and Raindance was his favorite. I even looked up his pics, and it's crazy how he was getting so many red and purple hues out of his Raindance during flush. Imo that and Gunslinger are some of the best non Copper Chem, astringent strains that GP offers.


Waiting for the auction.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 14, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Does anyone remember what last year's 4/20 sale was? That was shortly before I became a GPSA...


Last year's 420 sale was 50% off everything and a pack of knight rider free with every order


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Last year's 420 sale was 50% off everything and a pack of knight rider free with every order


You mean Knight Rider without the K


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You mean Knight Rider without the K


*collector's edition


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 14, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> *collector's edition


Here I thought I was being funny  lol
Learn something new everyday.
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Here I thought I was being funny  lol
> Learn something new everyday.
> Cheers


no no you were, i was being funny and it missed

like one of those misprinted baseball cards or double stamped coins


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You mean Knight Rider without the K


That freebie was with a K! I have it on good authority that the Knight Rider and Night Rider are actually identical.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 14, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> no no you were, i was being funny and it missed
> 
> like one of those misprinted baseball cards or double stamped coins


I was actually hoping to get the seed junkies going hahaha


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> That freebie was with a K! I have it on good authority that the Knight Rider and Night Rider are actually identical.


This is correct, the ones i purchased have the K, the freebie was "Night Rider" so highfive #teamGPS if you have one of those "Night Rider"


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 14, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Sounds good. I'll have the Bodegas (and others) going by then too. We should chat about your Diamond OG too. I wonder if its the one that I brought to Santa Cruz from East Oakland around 2011ish.


I got the Diamond OG from kindpeoples dispensary in 2016-medium-sized plant. When I harvested I found one seed, and that one I planted and it was 8 feet tall and tasty as hell. I still have not manicured all of it and I hope there is another seed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm waiting 'til they pay me to take it...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm waiting 'til they pay me to take it...
> View attachment 4105570


liar, you have no self control, you bought it !!!!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 14, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Do you have to do any additional nutes? Mine lost steam (in 3 gallons) about the last month and half till harvest? I followed Sub’s recipe this time and going in a way larger pot.


Yea, 3 gallon you are gonna have to do some tea supplementing.
I'd go with 5 min, but 7-10 do the best!!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 14, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Need a report on raindance?


i have [email protected]' going into bloom in a few days.
chemphlem, an experienced member here convinced me to give em a go.
big stem bending stanky budz that will have you down like a redeyed school girls 1st time.

btw,
where the heck is chemphlem at?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> i have [email protected]' going into bloom in a few days.
> chemphlem, an experienced member here convinced me to give em a go.
> big stem bending stanky budz that will have you down like a redeyed school girls 1st time.
> 
> ...


He posts on IG pretty frequent. I think a lot of people have moved over there. Personally I like both.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 14, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> He posts on IG pretty frequent. I think a lot of people have moved over there. Personally I like both.


ah...K thanx for the heads up NSB's



Chunky Stool said:


> I'm waiting 'til they pay me to take it...
> View attachment 4105570


lol... better get in line.
I saw cali cannon @.06 and thought everyone vaped their selves cross eyed.
late last nite I kept seeing jelly and C-n-Chem drop to the mid 20's
and the itch was as bad as it ever was 
it was all I could do to keep my fingers hitting *add to cart*
I tried telepathy with my eyes to make it happen.....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> He posts on IG pretty frequent. I think a lot of people have moved over there. Personally I like both.


i am new to IG, have been on forums for years. CW, OG, ICMAG and now here.

both play a nice roll for sure.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 14, 2018)

If you already have the 10 packs at auction. Do you have to many?
I'm confused!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ah...K thanx for the heads up NSB's
> 
> 
> lol... better get in line.
> ...



if you ho hum around enough when they are that cheap, someone will snatch them from your cart.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if you ho hum around enough when they are that cheap, someone will snatch them from your cart.


I tried that telepathy last nite and it worked..... for some one else haha
so hohumming around and telepathy are not the best methods for auctions


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> i have [email protected]' going into bloom in a few days.
> chemphlem, an experienced member here convinced me to give em a go.
> big stem bending stanky budz that will have you down like a redeyed school girls 1st time.
> 
> ...


Thats the dude with the smurfs in as his profile picture?
Cheers


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 14, 2018)

All I need for Xmas is a copper chem male!!! Big swole cocky on steroids looking male. If not him I’m moving on to black gold. Wanted ghost town for a ghost series but couldn’t get the Seeds to pop.


----------



## LimitedEdition68 (Mar 14, 2018)

Lol, I was definitely the one that scooped the Jelly Pie/CnC around 3am today. I got sniped on them a couple times though, so I'm surprised nobody else has been on here bragging about it yet. Best auction prices I'd seen on the pair in months.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i am new to IG, have been on forums for years. CW, OG, ICMAG and now here.
> 
> both play a nice roll for sure.


Can you please tell me the address for the IG forum


----------



## morgwar (Mar 14, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> All I need for Xmas is a copper chem male!!! Big swole cocky on steroids looking male. If not him I’m moving on to black gold. Wanted ghost town for a ghost series but couldn’t get the Seeds to pop.


Oh he's there my man. I'd bet money that if you get 4 or more males he'll show up. Mine sprouted tight balls like an untopped main cola, Christmas tree structure, stinking of mothballs and regular scented Lysol disinfectant cleaner. I'll try to get pics up but that's 2 cellphones and a dead pc ago. I'll definitely post if he pops up on my current grow. 
PS I've seen one like him on IG but can't remember the dude growing him


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Can you please tell me the address for the IG forum


didn't know there was one. 

just a member of IG, following a bunch of breeders.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 14, 2018)

I just received pure raspberry and barn burner. I, too, am addicted to buying off the reverse auction. Also, currently growing are: Cookies n Chem, Hibernate, Triple Nova, and Cookie Wreck. Taste testers all agree -- this is some bomb ass shit.

FYI, I popped 5 seeds of the C-N-C last run. These became 3 males, 1 he/she, and 1 beautiful female. Despite the fact it's only a 20% female ratio, I am very happy with the plant.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> didn't know there was one.
> 
> just a member of IG, following a bunch of breeders.


Sorry I didn't know you meant instagram.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2018)

Ghost town f2 
 
About to do her thing.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2
> View attachment 4105696
> About to do her thing.


That's one that I missed.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Ghost town f2
> View attachment 4105696
> About to do her thing.


3and a half weeks in ?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 14, 2018)

Sundance Kid, going to harvest her soon.


----------



## genuity (Mar 14, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> 3and a half weeks in ?


Yup,and she don't like direct light..

Flimsy in veg growth,but soon as she hits flower,she stiffened right up.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, going to harvest her soon.View attachment 4105704 View attachment 4105706


*snatched* Great job @LubdaNugs


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 14, 2018)

SUNDANCE KID - Greenpoint Seeds
Buy Now


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You mean Knight Rider without the K


my 420 pack had the K. it was knight rider


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 14, 2018)

copped a qb 600h from growerslights and got it hung up last night in a 4x4 gorilla tent.
there is nothing in there currently, but some cookies n chem and tomahawk seedlings will go in soon. they'll be transplanted and thrown into the big tent to acclimate and veg for a bit then onto flower.

really excited to see how the qbs do with the gps genetics.

there are 3 tomahawk and 5 cookies n chem. popped an entire pack of both and had 19 healthy sprouts. went away for the weekend and partner didn't water them. lost most of them. we're down to 3 tomahawk and 5 cookies n chem. i initially wanted this to be a full gps mom hunt but with only 8 plants which will be in one gallon smarties and who knows what male:female ratio, i will be throwing some rainbow jones cuts in there as well. i'm pissed off that we lost all those seedlings, but i already know the rainbow jones is a winner.

anyways, pics soon i swear haha.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *snatched* Great job @LubdaNugs


Thanks man, can’t wait to harvest her. The nose is crazy.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> copped a qb 600h from growerslights and got it hung up last night in a 4x4 gorilla tent.
> there is nothing in there currently, but some cookies n chem and tomahawk seedlings will go in soon. they'll be transplanted and thrown into the big tent to acclimate and veg for a bit then onto flower.
> 
> really excited to see how the qbs do with the gps genetics.
> ...


My 10 Bodega Bubblegums are under 4 qb 288s so we can compare.


----------



## feva (Mar 14, 2018)

sorry off topic here just thought a few of you might have some suggestions. I have a really good friend heading out to denver this weekend. Any shops he should hit for sure or to stay clear of?


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 14, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> My 10 Bodega Bubblegums are under 4 qb 288s so we can compare.


wicked. i am guessing i will run it at ~500w. i think the full 620w will be overkill for a 4x4 area so i had a potentiometer added.

bodega bubblegum has been on my list for a while now. i will be watching for sure.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 14, 2018)

feva said:


> sorry off topic here just thought a few of you might have some suggestions. I have a really good friend heading out to denver this weekend. Any shops he should hit for sure or to stay clear of?



check out the weed maps app. most dispensaries list what they have in stock.

go find some ghost train haze #1


----------



## main cola (Mar 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, going to harvest her soon.View attachment 4105704 View attachment 4105706


She's beautiful...I'm glad i snagged a pack of those


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, going to harvest her soon.View attachment 4105704 View attachment 4105706


Sweet looking plants. I'm sure its the lighting but so much yellow on those buds. GREAT JOB!


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 15, 2018)

Just paid for Cackleberry and that completes my GPS collection for now.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 15, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Interesting that for me indoors chinook haze stalks can get a little rubbery unless I use some agsil16 but outside it was like a totally different plant, I had to use a large limb lopper to chop them down, much easier to grow outdoor too, arm size main colas but not rock hard, lost weight when dry, likely because I struggled to get them done with such short October day's..... Smells like a touch of fruit that's had my wife's hair perm chemicals dumped all over it, taste is sweet & stays on your tongue for minutes.... I wish it was more sativa/uplifting though.....


The Chinook I had grown indoor is strictly good morning focus smoke. VERY uplifting but if you keep indulging it turns more indica feeling....

I'm super excited to see what happens in the green house raised beds. Popping the seed now and gearing up for this season. I expect 10ft chem trees.
Tnt, Texas butter, ace high and LVTK are my droolers and copper, Jelly and blizzard are the rest of the group. It's all exciting but the first ones listed blow my mind exciting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> The Chinook I had grown indoor is strictly good morning focus smoke. VERY uplifting but if you keep indulging it turns more indica feeling....
> 
> I'm super excited to see what happens in the green house raised beds. Popping the seed now and gearing up for this season. I expect 10ft chem trees.
> Tnt, Texas butter, ace high and LVTK are my droolers and copper, Jelly and blizzard are the rest of the group. It's all exciting but the first ones listed blow my mind exciting.


My chinooks still don't smell anything like oranges. One smells like a new can of tennis balls, one smells like pine sol, and the third smells like something rotten + damp basement.
Hopefully the fruity terps will show up later. They just started week 6...


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thanks man, can’t wait to harvest her. The nose is crazy.


Glad I ordered some beans of this!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> snatched


congrats lubda
you've got nice little photo shoot going on in the GPS seed catalog


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> congrats lubda
> *you've got nice little photo shoot going on in the GPS seed catalog*


yup !!!!


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 15, 2018)

week 6 dreamcatcher. beyond fuel berry, thanks @dandyrandy making my next bean poppin selection easy.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 15, 2018)

Whew my will power got tested this morning had cookies n chem in cart at $27 and change...but I held off. I don't need more seeds, but when the new crosses come out I don't think I will be able to control my inner demon.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 15, 2018)

Well since i never seem to see the jelley pie go lower then 31 .

I reserved one last night ......you know since he gave me more nuggets so i had to use em.

Total 25$

I think i can rest unless there a killer sale on 420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Whew my will power got tested this morning had cookies n chem in cart at $27 and change...but I held off. I don't need more seeds, but when the new crosses come out I don't think I will be able to control my inner demon.


Yeah I had sundance kid in my cart for $22 during that last auction -- but I've already got one!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 15, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> week 6 dreamcatcher. beyond fuel berry, thanks @dandyrandy making my next bean poppin selection easy.
> View attachment 4106141
> View attachment 4106149


Looks great!!!
Thank you for sharing. Just recently put 5 small DC in flower.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah I had sundance kid in my cart for $22 during that last auction -- but I've already got one!
> View attachment 4106183





LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, going to harvest her soon.View attachment 4105704 View attachment 4105706



I would also suggest you choose a different strain for sharing pictures of.Hard to beat that!!! No matter how big the bag of seeds is.
Cheers


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be patient & check randomly.
> Ya never know.
> Best deals are usually early on weekdays, but again, ya never know.
> I've logged in at 5AM only to see everything listed at $90+...


Was on at 5 am EST this past morning Pioneer Kush & Jupiter & Beyond were under $20.00....Jupiter/Beyond is high CBD..


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 15, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> week 6 dreamcatcher. beyond fuel berry, thanks @dandyrandy making my next bean poppin selection easy.
> View attachment 4106141
> View attachment 4106149


I have another couple going. Also deputy and a couple others. All GU.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 15, 2018)

greencropper said:


> will there ever be another auction like those Black Friday sales? hoping it happens again with the new releases!


On 4/20 maybe?......Think some good deals will happen...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 15, 2018)

The girls all got new shoes last night. Flip this weekend. 2 each (first two pictured) of GPS's Jelly Pie . 4 each of DVG's Brandywine.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone ever had an order disappear off there order list


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone ever had an order disappear off there order list


Are you sure there aren't multiple pages?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 15, 2018)

Lol,,, yeah. I may have 2 pages soon actually with 4/20 aproaching.. It was my order b4 my last order a cple days ago, so was ontop of the list. Looked to see if it shipped yet and the order was gone. Thought for a second tht i was going crazy so i checked my e mail and yup,, i had the order reciept but my account on gps shows no record of it. ?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I know I thought everybody slept in for a minute!


Me also..I was like wow!!! What a deal! ...Psyche!!! hehee


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 15, 2018)

I deleted orders older than 10 days.
Cash orders should be sent within 7 days
~
I can still pull these orders out of the trash and fulfill them if your cash is on the way. No fret if that's the case. I honor all payments.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 15, 2018)

1 deputy male and one dreamcatcher male. 2 fems too. 1 purp bad fem and 1 kreala x skunk


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 15, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Anyone ever had an order disappear off there order list





Gu~ said:


> I deleted orders older than 10 days.
> Cash orders should be sent within 7 days
> ~
> I can still pull these orders out of the trash and fulfill them if your cash is on the way. No fret if that's the case. I honor all payments.


I have also had this happen. It was an order paid for by card and I received a confirmation email but it never showed up on my order list. I received the order in good time so I wasn't worried about it. Fyi it was right around when you brought in the new web guy so it might just have been a result of the switch over. As I said tho my order showed up correctly and without any delays.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I deleted orders older than 10 days.
> Cash orders should be sent within 7 days
> ~
> I can still pull these orders out of the trash and fulfill them if your cash is on the way. No fret if that's the case. I honor all payments.



Ok, thanks for the clarity @Gu~ Payment should have been there i would think but i knw the p.o is slow at times.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jupiter and Beyond
\ $19.22
Next price drop in
Right Now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Jupiter and Beyond
> \ $19.22
> Next price drop in
> Right Now


I had J&B in my cart and could have grabbed it for $15 -- but again, I've already got one...


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had J&B in my cart and could have grabbed it for $15 -- but again, I've already got one...


Well I thank you for not pulling the trigger lol. With discount code and cash discount under $19 "out the door" lol


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 15, 2018)

No code needed. Just add more than one product to your cart.
Now through Sunday.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sdd420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Raindance 8 weeks a lower bud out of the hps light


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="Gu~, post: 14134905, member: 95127
No code needed. Just add more than one product to your cart.
Now through Sunday.[/QUOTE]

Damn it .... Now I axe the kids piggy bank again .....

Damn " Glaucoma " ....... LOL


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 15, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Raindance 8 weeks a lower bud out of the hps light


what do you think of the raindance so far? Best ever like sackmasta said?


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 15, 2018)

Raindance is the queen of this run for sure. It’s purpling at the end and is the fastest I’ve run in years. It smells like well slightly fruity and skunky. Yield will be average. The smoke test will tell the tale. They need one more week then harvest and cure. 

So far cookies and chem and tomahawk are my favorites and I’ve got all your varieties yet to run. Thanks gu


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> No code needed. Just add more than one product to your cart.
> Now through Sunday.


Balls i had a feeling i shoulda waited another day


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 15, 2018)

ok you guys just let me win one of those bodega's this weekend LOL. Also got my eye on the Jelly Pie, after dude posted his three killer looking pheno's.... sounds like it will be a nice one to pick up. dynomite D and C&C are also on the radar....  damn you GPS!!!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The girls all got new shoes last night. Flip this weekend. 2 each (first two pictured) of GPS's Jelly Pie . 4 each of DVG's Brandywine. View attachment 4106213 View attachment 4106214 View attachment 4106215 View attachment 4106216


Spondylo, Can you tell me how many days after the new shoes did they get flipped to 12/12. The reason I ask is I lost some plants not to long ago by putting them into flower to soon without established root ball. I put that batch in about 3 days after transplant. Now I wait at least 2 weeks after transplant.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Spondylo, Can you tell me how many days after the new shoes did they get flipped to 12/12. The reason I ask is I lost some plants not to long ago by putting them into flower to soon without established root ball. I put that batch in about 3 days after transplant. Now I wait at least 2 weeks after transplant.


I have not put them into flower yet. I generally wait at least 5 days or so after transplant, before changing the light schedule.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 16, 2018)

Has anyone ever had seeds not arrive or confiscated?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 16, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Has anyone ever had seeds not arrive or confiscated?


I haven't, but my last order made two trips across Colorado according to the tracking. Wtf?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Has anyone ever had seeds not arrive or confiscated?


I had a pack of jelly pie disappear. According to USPS, the package has been 'in transit' from Denver since Jan 15.
GU sent a replacement so it's all good.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had a pack of jelly pie disappear. According to USPS, the package has been 'in transit' from Denver since Jan 15.
> GU sent a replacement so it's all good.


Funny, that's the one I'm waiting for. The other 3 packs arrived fine. I'm sure it will fine-thank you.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2018)

M


santacruztodd said:


> Has anyone ever had seeds not arrive or confiscated?


Most of my orders I send cash. Just about all of the orders were received in about 7 days. That includes my end on mailing the cash. I had one order float around for a couple of weeks. That was the postal services fault. sure beats the over seas ordering witch usually takes three weeks minimum.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 16, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Has anyone ever had seeds not arrive or confiscated?


Nope they always come,in the same super cool mailer.Probably close to a dozen times.I've never lost beans,just recieved a pkg the other day from oregon that they opened.A buddy gifted me 8 pks and they just taped it back up,and let em thru


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 16, 2018)

On a lighter note. I just got bodega bubblegum and Sundance kid for 28 "Out the door"


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 16, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I have another couple going. Also deputy and a couple others. All GU.


Nice!! Man, always on the hunt ha.
Keepers??...
Keep us updated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> No code needed. Just add more than one product to your cart.
> Now through Sunday.


Buy one at normal price, or at auction price?

Get 2nd of same strain [ if at auction price ], or any strain, and is 50% off the auction price for the 2nd if not same strain, or normal retail?

Does anyone ever buy GP seeds at full retail? Happy wake and bake.


----------



## feva (Mar 16, 2018)

from what i noticed if you buy 2 , auction or not you get 50 % off the cheaper of the 2. also as i figured it hit me like 2 days later. Big smith from Briscoe County dont know how i missed that lol. thnk i was just stuck on bubba ho-tep thinkin about that big bitch cockroach


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Buy one at normal price, or at auction price?
> 
> Get 2nd of same strain [ if at auction price ], or any strain, and is 50% off the auction price for the 2nd if not same strain, or normal retail?
> 
> Does anyone ever buy GP seeds at full retail? Happy wake and bake.


Probably just like the grocery store -- 50% off the cheaper one. 
I'd rather just see 25% off the entire order when you buy 2 or more (mix & match). 
Makes it a little easier...


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

Buy any instock,normal price or auction price..

It works for auction or normal price items.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 16, 2018)

Welcome to Bean Collectors Anonymous, high I'm MedicMan and I'm a collector. Seriously it's like fucking Pokemon. Got get em all!


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 16, 2018)

.. starting some Gunslinger tonight!

.. does GreenPoint Seeds have any Stardawg crossed with The White? I looked couldn't find it but asking in case I missed it
-thanks


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2018)

feva said:


> also as i figured it hit me like 2 days later. Big smith from Briscoe County dont know how i missed that lol. thnk i was just stuck on bubba ho-tep thinkin about that big bitch cockroach


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2018)

Just now put 4 Black Gold F2s in the flower tent with 2 47 day California Cannon and a Night Rider at 18 and just topped 5 young seedling Day Catcher. Drying/curing 3 Copper Chem girls and what I have had is intense!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just now put 4 Black Gold F2s in the flower tent with 2 47 day California Cannon and a Night Rider at 18 and just topped 5 young seedling Day Catcher. Drying/curing 3 Copper Chem girls and what I have had is intense!


Man...they look great !


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> .. starting some Gunslinger tonight!
> 
> .. does GreenPoint Seeds have any Stardawg crossed with The White? I looked couldn't find it but asking in case I missed it
> -thanks


I believe MoonDance was GSC X The White x Stardawg.... Discontinued last fall...
5 /5 males with my Gunslinger...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 16, 2018)

Who snagged copper chem for like $40 .. Was gnna get it then nature called so i missed it.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 16, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I believe MoonDance was GSC X The White x Stardawg.... Discontinued last fall...
> 5 /5 males with my Gunslinger...


Holy crap! I'm starting Gunslinger tonight..!?

.. maybe I got your five females by mistake?  LOL just kidding better luck with the next five

Thanks for the info I'll check the site out I think they have a discontinued link


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 16, 2018)

Sure hoping you all can lay off Sundance long enough this weekend so I can scoop a pack. 

I tested the sale and it takes 50% off of the cheaper of the two in your cart.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 16, 2018)

i tested 2 paks of gunslinger $44.50, not a auction item.
it listed 50% off for $22.50 a pak or you should have no charge for 1 of the paks
but the total keeps at $66.75?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> does GreenPoint Seeds have any Stardawg crossed with The White? I looked couldn't find it but asking in case I missed it
> -thanks


Racist!


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Buy one at normal price, or at auction price?
> 
> Get 2nd of same strain [ if at auction price ], or any strain, and is 50% off the auction price for the 2nd if not same strain, or normal retail?
> 
> Does anyone ever buy GP seeds at full retail? Happy wake and bake.


I think I did! Did not care at the time. I see,I want ,I buy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2018)

Shit!!! 
Someone just bought barn burner and fucked up my plan. 

I guess that's a good thing. 
4/20 is coming...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shit!!!
> Someone just bought barn burner and fucked up my plan.
> 
> I guess that's a good thing.
> 4/20 is coming...


I was going to grab it too. We're going to have to bust some knee caps..... This sale is fucking with how I buy packs, a couple of times it's put me in a situation to buy something I don't really need.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I was going to grab it too. We're going to have to bust some knee caps..... This sale is fucking with how I buy packs, a couple of times it's put me in a situation to buy something I don't really need.


It's like Walmart at Xmas.


----------



## JeffeK (Mar 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shit!!!
> Someone just bought barn burner and fucked up my plan.


Sorry Chunky, that was probably me. Been looking to add the Burner for awhile. I'm sure it'll auction down cheap for you again.

I'm a virgin to Rollitup, but not to GPS. I've been collecting many of Gu's creations since fall, but have yet to pop any. In recent years I've stuck to growing outdoors due to indoor space constraints. Last year I focused on some Melvanetics strains and Tangie with great success. This year I hope to try out some GPS gear. I haven't read through all 600+ pages on this forum, but I'm curious if folks have been successful with these seeds outdoors as much as indoors (props to LubdaNugs!). Seems like most are growing indoors and in soil. Love to see more of these seeds in the wild!

Peace!


----------



## Talamanca (Mar 16, 2018)

3/5 Doc Holiday day 47, 3 liter.
e

 
d
 
a


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 16, 2018)

Damn. I relapsed and picked up more seeds: The Deputy and Dynamite Diesel. Sigh. Out the door $60 w shipping and cc fee. Pray for me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 16, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> I think I did! Did not care at the time. I see,I want ,I buy.


Also guilty. Same mentality. It's a sickness.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 16, 2018)

A couple little Hibernates, cant wait to see how these turn out...


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 16, 2018)

Some help you lot are. More beans. Just grabbed Sundance Kid and in my current state, forgot to take advantage of buy one get 1/2 off another. Dammit. $23 OTD


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Sorry Chunky, that was probably me. Been looking to add the Burner for awhile. I'm sure it'll auction down cheap for you again.
> 
> I'm a virgin to Rollitup, but not to GPS. I've been collecting many of Gu's creations since fall, but have yet to pop any. In recent years I've stuck to growing outdoors due to indoor space constraints. Last year I focused on some Melvanetics strains and Tangie with great success. This year I hope to try out some GPS gear. I haven't read through all 600+ pages on this forum, but I'm curious if folks have been successful with these seeds outdoors as much as indoors (props to LubdaNugs!). Seems like most are growing indoors and in soil. Love to see more of these seeds in the wild!
> 
> Peace!


I'll be running bubble butt outdoors this year. 

(Bodega Bubblegum and Texas Butter)


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 16, 2018)

That was fast!Got my seed  
 
As u can see already got some jelly pie in germ.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 16, 2018)

the gnome said:


> i tested 2 paks of gunslinger $44.50, not a auction item.
> it listed 50% off for $22.50 a pak or you should have no charge for 1 of the paks
> but the total keeps at $66.75?


It's buy one and get 50% off the second pack, not the whole order.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll be running bubble butt outdoors this year.
> 
> (Bodega Bubblegum and Texas Butter)


This made me chuckle.
Love the name.


----------



## Dustjesus (Mar 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> These cobs are off the chain.bigger footprint and bright as fuck.gunnslingers lit up pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4079949


Hey man tried to pm you. Isn't allowing it. Would like to ask some questions about that light build if you had a moment


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2018)

Friday night picture night.
Sundance Kid lower 
 
Different phenotype of Sundance Kid, another lower nug shot.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2018)

Jelly Pie pheno #2 lower nug.Jelly Pie pheno #3 lower nugJelly Pie phenotype #1 lower nug.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2018)

It must be a real challenge for breeders and banks to make easily understood sales campaigns when the targeted audience is mostly stoned.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)

Does anyone know why they ship the green point seeds and the cannaventure seperate?


----------



## genuity (Mar 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It must be a real challenge for breeders and banks to make easily understood sales campaigns when the targeted audience is mostly stoned.


Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie pheno #2 lower nug.View attachment 4106910Jelly Pie pheno #3 lower nugView attachment 4106911Jelly Pie phenotype #1 lower nug.View attachment 4106912


Beautiful


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)

I had a CRAZY stoner thought
Would it be cool to buy seeds still in the buds?

That way customers would at least kinda know how the mother smells and taste.

Im not sure on the practicality or the legal issues but is it just a stoner thought?

I know right they do it from mexico that way already lol


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Does anyone know why they ship the green point seeds and the cannaventure seperate?


The Cannaventure are shipped direct from Cannaventure


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> The Cannaventure are shipped direct from Cannaventure


Makes sense then thanks


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had a CRAZY stoner thought
> Would it be cool to buy seeds still in the buds?
> 
> That way customers would at least kinda know how the mother smells and taste.
> ...


Put the pipe down carefully, and slowly back away.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 16, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Put the pipe down carefully, and slowly back away.


Ha ha k what i figured lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 16, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Hey man tried to pm you. Isn't allowing it. Would like to ask some questions about that light build if you had a moment


It should work


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It should work


New member needs certain number of posts to PM or even “like” a post. @Dustjesus can go on a posting spree.


----------



## Craigson (Mar 17, 2018)

Another bodega bubblegum #1 pheno clone. Day 58 flower


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 17, 2018)

Sucked back in again, grabbed Bodega Bubblegum and a second pack of Gunslinger based on my results from half the first pack. Really enjoyed the ladies I found and wanted a second pack before they are gone. Will be keeping my eye out for a decent male to see what F2 has to offer.

Just took down a couple Raindance and will be dumping the cuts I took. It has good potency, but both females were lanky and low yielding. Taste is pretty generic. Still have half a pack to run at somepoint, but it has been bumped down to the bottom of the line.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had a CRAZY stoner thought
> Would it be cool to buy seeds still in the buds?
> 
> That way customers would at least kinda know how the mother smells and taste.
> ...


The biggest problem I see there is there's no way to know how many seeds are in a big fat bud. It would be pretty cool though.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Is $3.40 too much for a pack of Iron Horse?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is $3.40 too much for a pack of Iron Horse?


I think I'm going wait and let it drop some more.


----------



## clay32 (Mar 17, 2018)

anyone know if they will combine two different orders from the auctions. so you can get the 50% off on the second pack


----------



## Gritzman (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm about to pop some Jelly Pie into the oven. What is the yield like per plant and how is the toke and potency?


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 17, 2018)

I'm in. Just bought some Iron Horse total: $ 7.00
Anyone in the #207?

Curious what would be best for outdoors?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 17, 2018)

Well I popped 4 jellies and 3 obs. All 4 jellies were male. But one male is outstanding he goes in the flowering tent tomorrow. One obs female one male. And one mutant that hasn't showed sex yet. 

Popping c n c and hibernate and 2 more jellies. Today....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had a CRAZY stoner thought
> Would it be cool to buy seeds still in the buds?
> 
> That way customers would at least kinda know how the mother smells and taste.
> ...


That's how chemdog got started!
_https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/_
--- 
As the story goes, Chem met P-Bud and Joe Brand on the lot in Deer Creek and purchased an ounce of a strain called Dogbud for $500. Later, he asked Joe to mail a few more ounces to him in Western Massachusetts, one of which contained 13 magic seeds.

Joe Brand says he got a few pounds of Dogbud from some friends of a friend in Crested Butte, Colorado. Allegedly, the strain originated somewhere on the California/Oregon border. They called it the Dog, but Joe thought it tasted “chemmy” and nicknamed it Chem. Some called it Chemweed and others Dogbud. Chem combined the two names and came up with Chem Dog.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's how chemdog got started!
> _https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/_
> ---
> As the story goes, Chem met P-Bud and Joe Brand on the lot in Deer Creek and purchased an ounce of a strain called Dogbud for $500. Later, he asked Joe to mail a few more ounces to him in Western Massachusetts, one of which contained 13 magic seeds.
> ...



There's so many different stories. There's a forum post about it that seems more believable and a little more along the time line. It doesn' matter to me. I'm a chem fan either way.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There's so many different stories. There's a forum post about it that seems more believable and a little more along the time line. It doesn' matter to me. I'm a chem fan either way.


that story is true. all the real players have discussed and talked about it openly on various forums and podcasts...


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 17, 2018)

Boom! Boom Town and Cookies and Chem on the way. $60 OTD.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 17, 2018)

Cookies n Chem enjoying the outdoors!


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 17, 2018)

clay32 said:


> anyone know if they will combine two different orders from the auctions. so you can get the 50% off on the second pack


Just did that last night. Piece of cake


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 17, 2018)

Cookies n chem enjoying the indoors aswell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2018)

I have a new system -- no buying allowed until all previous orders have been delivered. 

(My Raspberry Kush is "out for delivery" today... )


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Friday night picture night.
> Sundance Kid lower
> View attachment 4106908
> Different phenotype of Sundance Kid, another lower nug shot.View attachment 4106909


Lubdanugs, I'm blaming you for my Sundance purchase last night! Can't get enough of your photos..... Oh and I'll blame the Cackleberry on Chunky Stool.

See honey, they made me do it (taps inside of arm repeatedly), yeah that's the story!


----------



## clay32 (Mar 17, 2018)

@Lurrabq thanks for the info


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Lubdanugs, I'm blaming you for my Sundance purchase last night! Can't get enough of your photos..... Oh and I'll blame the Cackleberry on Chunky Stool.
> 
> See honey, they made me do it (taps inside of arm repeatedly), yeah that's the story!


Cackleberry is still on my list. 
I'll wait until the price is right...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Copper Chem is real and the first strain that makes me feel just a half click off of center. More disorienting than even Black Gold except for time. Not a couchlock for me so far but only used buds from the smallest, least frosty plant of 3. Third and biggest reeks of acidic grapefruit and pepper.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 17, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Lubdanugs, I'm blaming you for my Sundance purchase last night! Can't get enough of your photos..... Oh and I'll blame the Cackleberry on Chunky Stool.
> 
> See honey, they made me do it (taps inside of arm repeatedly), yeah that's the story!


His pics are the reason they keep getting scooped up. It is on my short list and now I can hardly find them below $50 or $60 without setting the alarm for 3am. LOL

On the other hand my Tomahawk's and Raspberry Kush shipped today.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's how chemdog got started!
> _https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/_
> ---
> As the story goes, Chem met P-Bud and Joe Brand on the lot in Deer Creek and purchased an ounce of a strain called Dogbud for $500. Later, he asked Joe to mail a few more ounces to him in Western Massachusetts, one of which contained 13 magic seeds.
> ...


Chunky I have been researching the literate hell out of Chemdog lately and all the phenos, Chem 4, Chem D, Chemdog 91, Sis... I am in love with the Chem lineage. I had listed to this story on the Adam Dunn show and was pretty impressed with the whole story line.

Then I come across a newer interview with SkunkVA about the SkunkVA Chem' 91. This story was even better, IF you are a patient person lol. It is a hair over 3 hours long but loaded with awesome information, very critical things in this interview about Chemdog. I love how all of this connects to Jerry Garcia and the Grateful Dead, SkunkVA claims that if it weren't for Grateful dead that Chemdog would most definitely not be what it is today. All his credits and thanks appreciation are to the Dead.

I seriously urge anyone interested in the chem lines to have a listen with this interview.

I would turn it on while I would drive in my car lol and run it through auxiliary... Took forever to finish but you won't regret it.

Here it is... Not many views so I don't guess it has really got out there yet. I found word and link of it on IG, I am new to IG and glad I joined that also... That's where the canna-biz is really booming these days. Some amazing shots of Gu~'s gear on there as well...






The interview is more directed towards Chem 91 rather than the rest of the Chem line, but still.... I learned a whole lot!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 17, 2018)

For every one growing or that had grown the Bodega Bubblegum out, how is it in terms of potency and effects? How are the terps?

This is one of the 3 or 4 strains from GPS that I do not have in my vault, mainly because I had a Bubblegum pheno I found in Nirvana seeds (believe it or not) "the pink pheno" which is rarer, and I grew that out for a couple of years so I was kinda burned out on bubblegum. Bit if its worth it, I may grab a couple packs. I need to complete the enitr recollection anyway before the new ones come around lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There's so many different stories. There's a forum post about it that seems more believable and a little more along the time line. It doesn' matter to me. I'm a chem fan either way.


Yeah but the story that Chunky just explained is the "real" story. There is an interview with the original folks that got this all started. Search "Adam Dunn show Chemdog" on YouTube and you will find it. 

Lots of fairy tales out there but this story is true and confirmed.

Although these folks did get the Chemdog started in its fame, it is still unknown the true genetics of Chemdog "dogbud" and who actually originally started growing it before it fell into the hands of the right people.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> The biggest problem I see there is there's no way to know how many seeds are in a big fat bud. It would be pretty cool though.


I would pluck the seeds but leave the bud they came out of in the package 


I realize this would add to logistic problems but would be cool for a one man seed bank lol

For the big guys it would be too troublesome to store large amount of seeds lol


Or just weigh them and overestimate by a seed or twos weight


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah but the story that Chunky just explained is the "real" story. There is an interview with the original folks that got this all started. Search "Adam Dunn show Chemdog" on YouTube and you will find it.
> 
> Lots of fairy tales out there but this story is true and confirmed.
> 
> Although these folks did get the Chemdog started in its fame, it is still unknown the true genetics of Chemdog "dogbud" and who actually originally started growing it before it fell into the hands of the right people.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 17, 2018)

Some sunny day we may very well know the genetic roots and relatives of the strains we have as favorites.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would pluck the seeds but leave the bud they came out of in the package
> 
> 
> I realize this would add to logistic problems but would be cool for a one man seed bank lol
> ...


It would be cool to smoke some and know what could be hiding in the seeds.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would pluck the seeds but leave the bud they came out of in the package
> 
> 
> I realize this would add to logistic problems but would be cool for a one man seed bank lol
> ...


Something like this could possibly work at a convention, with a hyped cross.

Take a chance, buy a bud. Maybe 5, maybe 170, like lubda's bodega bubblegum.

Idk, man. I'm kinda liking it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Something like this could possibly work at a convention, with a hyped cross.
> 
> Take a chance, buy a bud. Maybe 5, maybe 30.
> 
> Idk, man. I'm kinda liking it.


Maybe 170, just like my Bodega Bubblegum.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 17, 2018)

Lucky charms#8 x wookie freebies from James Bean!!
Now that sounds like some flavor!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 17, 2018)

oh yeah, just picked up bodega bubblegum and cookies and chem. next up, jelly pie and dynamite diesel!


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> No code needed. Just add more than one product to your cart.
> Now through Sunday.


Dang I should have read how to get the st patty day 50% I rushed to checkout... Oh well still great price on cackle berry which I been wanting for awhile


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 17, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Dang I should have read how to get the st patty day 50% I rushed to checkout... Oh well still great price on cackle berry which I been wanting for awhile


Sounds like you were in a hurry


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sounds like you were in a hurry


Worried it would disappear out of my cart My Greenpoint seed problem has me putting a new tent together tonight for seed starts & rooting clones...


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cackleberry is still on my list.
> I'll wait until the price is right...


Think I pinged it at $27 or something like that, and paid half of that when I added Sundance as my second pack.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Chunky I have been researching the literate hell out of Chemdog lately and all the phenos, Chem 4, Chem D, Chemdog 91, Sis... I am in love with the Chem lineage. I had listed to this story on the Adam Dunn show and was pretty impressed with the whole story line.
> 
> Then I come across a newer interview with SkunkVA about the SkunkVA Chem' 91. This story was even better, IF you are a patient person lol. It is a hair over 3 hours long but loaded with awesome information, very critical things in this interview about Chemdog. I love how all of this connects to Jerry Garcia and the Grateful Dead, SkunkVA claims that if it weren't for Grateful dead that Chemdog would most definitely not be what it is today. All his credits and thanks appreciation are to the Dead.
> 
> ...


The Potcast by Heavy Daze is the very best cannabis related podcast out there, bar none.
]


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie pheno #2 lower nug.View attachment 4106910Jelly Pie pheno #3 lower nugView attachment 4106911Jelly Pie phenotype #1 lower nug.View attachment 4106912


Lubda: Once again excellent looking meds bro!!! Made my mouth water!


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 17, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> The Chinook I had grown indoor is strictly good morning focus smoke. VERY uplifting but if you keep indulging it turns more indica feeling....
> 
> I'm super excited to see what happens in the green house raised beds. Popping the seed now and gearing up for this season. I expect 10ft chem trees.
> Tnt, Texas butter, ace high and LVTK are my droolers and copper, Jelly and blizzard are the rest of the group. It's all exciting but the first ones listed blow my mind exciting.


Good to hear it can be uplifting, I have to admit one of the clones from the outdoor plants now flowering indoors,smells totally different, one has more sativa traits then the other and oddly is more of a nitrogen lover than the other hybrid looking clone..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lubda: Once again excellent looking meds bro!!! Made my mouth water!


Glad you like them. Harvesting this weekend, I highly recommend the Jelly Pie.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> These cobs are off the chain.bigger footprint and bright as fuck.gunnslingers lit up pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4079949


yo.. hisengro...
what happen with those gunslingers, 
any pics near chopchop time?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 17, 2018)

A lil off topic n thread off topic so dont hate plz. But speaking of the pot cast, Bodhi has a 2 episode track, and it top notch. 

Need to get @Gu~ up in there !!


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yo.. hisengro...
> what happen with those gunslingers,
> any pics near chopchop time?


#5 Was fire as fuck.i been busy with my building and work.shits been crazy.been busy at the hunting club and getting my boat back at the marina.havnt had much time for nothing else


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> A lil off topic n thread off topic so dont hate plz. But speaking of the pot cast, Bodhi has a 2 episode track, and it top notch.
> 
> Need to get @Gu~ up in there !!


The Potcast interview with Adam Dunn even made me like him as a person, considering I hate the Adam Dunn show.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Glad you like them. Harvesting this weekend, I highly recommend the Jelly Pie.


I have jelly pie in my sights later tonight, finally scored cackle berry this evening.. Thanks for heads up on jelly pie...


----------



## the gnome (Mar 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> #5 Was fire as fuck.i been busy with my building and work.shits been crazy.been busy at the hunting club and getting my boat back at the marina.havnt had much time for nothing else


lol... springtime is crunch time. was hoping you might of had a gro log on em...

*#5 Was fire as fuck*
well that pretty much covers the big Q Heisey 

thanx for the heads up on your gunslingers amigo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

Final shots on the Stardawg leaning phenotype if Jelly Pie. She is coming down tonight.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 17, 2018)

Gad damn look at that jelly pie !! WOW.. Dark and beautifull. If @LubdaNugs isnt gettin some type of commision on these pics id be disapointed. The man can grow some beautifull plants thats for sure. No disrespect to any one else but lubdanugs is a 1 man gps poster child.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 17, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Something like this could possibly work at a convention, with a hyped cross.
> 
> Take a chance, buy a bud. Maybe 5, maybe 170, like lubda's bodega bubblegum.
> 
> Idk, man. I'm kinda liking it.


Mark my words someone will sell seeds in the buds soon lol

I wouldnt think it woud be to hard to work out how many beans are in a well seeded bud if you weigh it .

But storage and distribution could prove the difficult part lol

But for a small time lets say boutique seed breeder i think it would be cool.

I guarantee people would be less giddy to grow somthing if the sample bud was shit though HAHA


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Glad you like them. Harvesting this weekend, I highly recommend the Jelly Pie.


Sorry if I missed the info... but, how many did you pop to get those 3 phenos?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Sorry if I missed the info... but, how many did you pop to get those 3 phenos?


5 Seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 17, 2018)

What kind of taste are you cats getting off the cookies and chem. I'm debating on c99 or cookies and chem for my next batch of seeds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2018)

Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.View attachment 4107419View attachment 4107423 View attachment 4107425


That....is fucking gorgeous. Time for a safety meeting.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.View attachment 4107419View attachment 4107423 View attachment 4107425


looks exactly like the pic on the GPS site! i been looking at the sundance for the last couple hours. think i'm gonna do the jelly pie and sundance, and save the diesel for another day


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Mar 17, 2018)

If anyone is ordering seeds off insta stay far away from Forbidden_genetics. Will steal the money you send him for beans and you will never get it back. Don't want anyone else to go through the bs ive dealt with.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.View attachment 4107419View attachment 4107423 View attachment 4107425


@LubdaNugs would you mind sharing your medium type, container size, light type, nutes, etc? Curious to hear what you're running to get those results with Gu's gear.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The Potcast by Heavy Daze is the very best cannabis related podcast out there, bar none.
> ]



this ^^^^

i've been listening for the last couple weeks and listening to the adam dunn show also. the pot cast is very inbformative. i am loving hearing directly from breeders about their processes, practices and beliefs.

the stories are great also.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> @LubdaNugs would you mind sharing your medium type, container size, light type, nutes, etc? Curious to hear what you're running to get those results with Gu's gear.


I grow in Roots Organic with a variation of Subcools super soil. I use 7g cloth pots and grow in a 4x4 Gorilla tent with a 600w hps.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> a variation of Subcools super soil.


Did you tone it down some?

Have seen quite a few state it can be a bit hot.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Did you tone it down some?
> 
> Have seen quite a few state it can be a bit hot.


No, I was short on blood meal and bone meal, so I used more guano and earth worm castings. I have had good luck with the original recipe as well.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> No, I was short on blood meal and bone meal, so I used more guano and earth worm castings. I have had good luck with the original recipe as well.



Kewl.

Have you been able to sample your gear from both mixes yet?

Curious if you find any difference.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Kewl.
> 
> Have you been able to sample your gear from both mixes yet?
> 
> Curious if you find any difference.


Oh yeah, this is my second grow with this mix. I really can’t tell a difference between the two.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.View attachment 4107419View attachment 4107423 View attachment 4107425


Trim party at Lubda's house this weekend!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I grow in Roots Organic with a variation of Subcools super soil. I use 7g cloth pots and grow in a 4x4 Gorilla tent with a 600w hps.


Thank you. They look great


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 18, 2018)

Ok, I'm done. Copper Chem and Sundance for $65 to the door. Deleting the reverse auction bookmarks. I now have the following:

Cackleberry
Bodega Bubblegum (currently running)
Tomahawk
Pure Raspberry Kush
Copper Chem
Sundance


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like I have that good problem again. Too many Shirleys. 3 Cookies n Chem, 2 Jelly Pie, and 2 DVG mix girlies, and can only handle 5. No use for clones, as the seedlings for the next project are well underway. Two must be assassinated, and I've not liked any of the GDP and kin I've raised in the past. Still.......


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 18, 2018)

First go round with jelly pie was all males. But I did catch a colorful stacked n sticky male that I'll b flowering in a week or two. So thought I'd give it another go. Along with so e Texas butter. I have two OBS females in veg right now too... 
Also dropped some TaylorMade Genetics Chemtrail Cookie Breath along with it.


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 18, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> looks exactly like the pic on the GPS site! i been looking at the sundance for the last couple hours. think i'm gonna do the jelly pie and sundance, and save the diesel for another day


That's because it IS the same plant as the pic on the website lol. Looks beautiful @LubdaNugs


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 18, 2018)

Just grabbed Jelly Pie, and Pioneer Kush... both packs for 43$ shipped! Seriously thanks for killer deals GPS. Can't wait to start popping some of these seeds!


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Copper Chem and Sundance for $65 to the door. Deleting the reverse auction bookmarks. I now have the following:
> 
> Cackleberry
> Bodega Bubblegum (currently running)
> ...


 Yeah right !!! You're not done only for a moment 420 is right down the block..


----------



## nc208 (Mar 18, 2018)

Gu~ you are really putting my will power to the test with these constant sales. I keep telling myself I'm holding out to your 420 sale but these constant deals are tough to resist.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm done until 4/20... I'll be lucky if I even get to pop any of these by then LOL


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 18, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Yeah right !!! You're not done only for a moment 420 is right down the block..


I wish I could afford to. I don't smoke anymore and grow what I have for my 27yo niece who is getting closer to the end of her battle brain cancer. I only have a 5x5 tent and 6 30g pots for outs. I also have a grip of other seeds including a potpourri from Golden State SC, Gage Green (StomperxOG and Daybreaker), some S1 UWxUW I made a few years ago that I need to cross. If I'm chosen to run testers I'll make those a priority, as usual.


----------



## volusian (Mar 18, 2018)

Dynamite diesel for $7 and change out the
Can't beat that!


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I wish I could afford to. I don't smoke anymore and grow what I have for my 27yo niece who is getting closer to the end of her battle brain cancer. I only have a 5x5 tent and 6 30g pots for outs. I also have a grip of other seeds including a potpourri from Golden State SC, Gage Green (StomperxOG and Daybreaker), some S1 UWxUW I made a few years ago that I need to cross. If I'm chosen to run testers I'll make those a priority, as usual.


I hear you & understand where you're coming from.That's a wonderful thing that you are doing to help your niece to help make her as comfortable as possible as she battle brain cancer.Never easy on the person/nor family...Blessing to her and all of you'll...Peace.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Looks like I have that good problem again. Too many Shirleys. 3 Cookies n Chem, 2 Jelly Pie, and 2 DVG mix girlies, and can only handle 5. No use for clones, as the seedlings for the next project are well underway. Two must be assassinated, and I've not liked any of the GDP and kin I've raised in the past. Still.......
> 
> View attachment 4107645


Make room, lol


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Got my hands on a pack of maverick


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Forgot to log in before ordering my seeds now i lost out on my nuggets  wat a stoner move


----------



## the gnome (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Final shots on the Stardawg leaning phenotype if Jelly Pie. She is coming down tonight.


damn lubda!!! seriously, sackmastaflex hasn't got a single inch over your talents


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Forgot to log in before ordering my seeds now i lost out on my nuggets  wat a stoner move


Naw you didn't miss out on nuggets, GPS will get you right. Drop them an email and they got you.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 18, 2018)

And they actually respond in a timley manner


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Thanx man ill do just that


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 18, 2018)

After jelly pie, ill be set for a little bit.
Mabey a few other breeders here and there. 

After the lemon skunk run

Ill be running the GPS gear
The raspberry kush might make it with the skunk run as they are all fems


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

i want TNT, Crackleberry,Cookies N Chem,Tomahawk & Maverick (for now) ....I'll wait until 420 ,saving my nuggets


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> damn lubda!!! seriously, sackmastaflex hasn't got a single inch over your talents


That is beyond purple -- it's black.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Crackelberry n cookie n chem r on my wish list just waiting for the right price love the auction there


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> damn lubda!!! seriously, sackmastaflex hasn't got a single inch over your talents


sexy


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 18, 2018)

Trimming up my Lucky 7s, I've discovered they have a strange characteristic of buds growing from the stem of the fan leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That is beyond purple -- it's black.


Black weed matters.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> damn lubda!!! seriously, sackmastaflex hasn't got a single inch over your talents


Thank you my friend. I just let the plants do their thing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Black weed matters.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Copper Chem and Sundance for $65 to the door. Deleting the reverse auction bookmarks. I now have the following:
> 
> Cackleberry
> Bodega Bubblegum (currently running)
> ...


Good luck with that. I keep saying I'm done too.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Trimming up my Lucky 7s, I've discovered they have a strange characteristic of buds growing from the stem of the fan leaves.
> View attachment 4107791 View attachment 4107792


This one had nodes growing from the stems
But i cut it cause i found balls


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 18, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> Good luck with that. I keep saying I'm done too.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Ok, I'm done. Copper Chem and Sundance for $65 to the door. Deleting the reverse auction bookmarks. I now have the following:
> 
> Cackleberry
> Bodega Bubblegum (currently running)
> ...


Forgot to add Jelly Pie to that list...


----------



## macsnax (Mar 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Trimming up my Lucky 7s, I've discovered they have a strange characteristic of buds growing from the stem of the fan leaves.
> View attachment 4107791 View attachment 4107792


That's pretty cool.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

Grape candy phenotype of Jelly Pie.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid, also getting the chop this weekend.View attachment 4107419View attachment 4107423 View attachment 4107425


Lubda: she's a beauty!!! Picture perfect, how's she smell?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lubda: she's a beauty!!! Picture perfect, how's she smell?


Wonderful, it’s a sweet citrus candy with nectarines.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Wonderful, it’s a sweet citrus candy with nectarines.


OH nice!!! One of the Orange Blossom in 5th week is citrusy sweet, like wet oranges, can't wait,


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 18, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> i want TNT, Crackleberry,Cookies N Chem,Tomahawk & Maverick (for now) ....I'll wait until 420 ,saving my nuggets


Cackleberry is 27 bucks right now


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Grape candy phenotype of Jelly Pie.View attachment 4107843View attachment 4107846 View attachment 4107848View attachment 4107849


Damn man. Like I said on IG I hopw.mine look half that good and I'll b happy. Beautiful lookn plant.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn man. Like I said on IG I hopw.mine look half that good and I'll b happy. Beautiful lookn plant.


thanks, i just followed him on IG. beautiful buds for sure


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> OH nice!!! One of the Orange Blossom in 5th week is citrusy sweet, like wet oranges, can't wait,


Nice, how is the growth on OBS. Hoping to pop some soon.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Grape candy phenotype of Jelly Pie.View attachment 4107843View attachment 4107846 View attachment 4107848View attachment 4107849


Lovely. How many daze approximately?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Lovely. How many daze approximately?


I think between 8-9 weeks. I didn’t bother to mark the date I flipped them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Some final pics of Bandit Breath. Just chopped. Sorry for so many pics. I'm trying to figure out which takes better macros. My cell or camera. 



  
Lower in natural light.

This is the only female I've found out of a half pack and it had a rough start, but other than overall size it didn't turn out too bad. Glad I grabbed a couple cuttings so I can veg it much longer.



Cookies N Chem and TNT are in the bloom room now. Sex has yet to show.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, how is the growth on OBS. Hoping to pop some soon.


More indica growth pattern for me, I grow organic soil, (a hopped up Coots mix), stayed short, bushy after some topping & LST then doubled after switch, they are 2/3 the size of the Dreamcatcher and 1/2 size of chinook haze, good strong branches no need to support so far. Very problem free, water only with a couple teas after switch.


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 18, 2018)

Here are shome shots of my Bandits Breath and Cookies N Chem going into 8 weeks


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 18, 2018)

Is there some sort of limit to how many packs you can buy of certain strains or something? Two I want only let me add a single pack and I am not normally trying to waste my time on a single pack of seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

Now I'm really excited for my CnC! Beautiful pics @AbeFroman 
I only wish I'd started more seeds to up my m/f ratios


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 18, 2018)

Well that's just sick watching a timer go down and down for hours, but man what a deal.
Gunslinger
tomahawk
the deputy
dynamite diesel.
With golden nuggets came to $58.22. That's fuckin insane!! You folks have some fine nug pics.
Cant wait to start popping my Greenpoint seeds.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cackleberry is 27 bucks right now


Had it someone took it out my cartGuess i'll get it on 420.


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

trying to get my last pack before the 50% deal is over.. prices on the auction seems high. or is it just me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 18, 2018)

BobZumbas pics created my lemming for Cackleberry. I'd overlooked it til he grew it out and now I want it...BAD


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> trying to get my last pack before the 50% deal is over.. prices on the auction seems high. or is it just me


I think there must be a few dudes thinking the same thing as you...


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> trying to get my last pack before the 50% deal is over.. prices on the auction seems high. or is it just me


They start high & move lower....Once you get nuggets then you have more to work with.I think you get a discount with rollitup in the coupon code box.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> trying to get my last pack before the 50% deal is over.. prices on the auction seems high. or is it just me


Yep, prices are a bit high right now. 

Buying seeds is like buying a plane ticket -- timing is everything.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 18, 2018)

Why can you only purchase one pack of certain seeds? Kind of frustrating...


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

i understand how the auction works.. maybe its just the time of the day. usually when im on there is packs for 30 buck and below..


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> They start high & move lower....Once you get nuggets then you have more to work with.I think you get a discount with rollitup in the coupon code box.


The nuggets can't be used in tandem with the code... one or the other. Take what you can get tho. It doesn't look like anyone ever pays full price, which is kinda crazy seeing the quality photos people are throwing up here. I get the feeling GPS is gonna blow up the scene very soon. How long have they been around?


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

im just mad lol. trying to get a pck of Dynamite Diesel. it hits 50 bucks and its gone. a couple nights ago it got down to the 30's.. im just ranting


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> im just mad lol. trying to get a pck of Dynamite Diesel. it hits 50 bucks and its gone. a couple nights ago it got down to the 30's.. im just ranting


I've been eyeing the tomahawk, I tell myself if she hits low 30's it's going in the cart... problem is, it never frigging hits that low or if it does, someone else has faster fingers then me.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> The nuggets can't be used in tandem with the code... one or the other. Take what you can get tho. It doesn't look like anyone ever pays full price, which is kinda crazy seeing the quality photos people are throwing up here. I get the feeling GPS is gonna blow up the scene very soon. How long have they been around?


Yes i know the nuggets & the code can't be used together .To the person i wrote that to i don't think they had nuggets,so figured they could use the code..I think it's part of the plan for Gu to get his gear out here and is he ever getting it out...I haven't paid full price for anything,i'll wait until the deals/nuggets...This thread started in 2014.....I've heard of him since last year....


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

@theepicflower i hear ya. i have a hard enough time growing now they throw this auction thing at us..now im stareing at the dam screen going nuts. its fun thow, well thats what they tell me anyways


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 18, 2018)

I still wanna know who snagged copper chem for just over $40 !! anyone. ?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've been eyeing the tomahawk, I tell myself if she hits low 30's it's going in the cart... problem is, it never frigging hits that low or if it does, someone else has faster fingers then me.


I understand ,when the TNT was on auction 3 times it was pulled from my cart...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

It's addictive for sure. The refresh button is taking a shit kicking over the last few weeks.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> I understand ,when the TNT was on auction 3 times it was pulled from my cart...


I used to laugh when I read about the cart snipers, until it happened to me.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> It's addictive for sure. The refresh button is taking a shit kicking over the last few weeks.


I know we do what we have to get what we desire...I wonder what he have planned for 420.....Saving my pennies/nuggets for that....


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

ill give them credit, damm good marketing. im old i know but i remember when there was only a couple dozen strains and reading high times. thinking i know everything. but the older i get the lest i know.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Is there some sort of limit to how many packs you can buy of certain strains or something? Two I want only let me add a single pack and I am not normally trying to waste my time on a single pack of seeds.


If the packs are on the revesre auction then there's only one pack listed for each auction strain at a time until it's bought and then another single pack is relisted for the auction and the price starts over again. You can buy as many packs of a particular strain as you want when they're not on auction though.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

I might have to let that one slide by. I've got a pile of his stuff now. Jelly pie, gunslinger, deputy, maverick, cookies And chem, bodega bubble gum and night rider. I wouldn't mind having copper chem and tomahawk, but in all honesty... I can live vicariously through all the awesome pics people are putting up here.
I'm glad I jumped on board when I did tho. The jelly pie and deputy I have going are looking good. The viablitly of these seeds is amazing, and I know I'm gonna find a few winners in these packs. Hoping to find a solid stud and maybe solid up some of these lines... They deserve it


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> ill give them credit, damm good marketing. im old i know but i remember when there was only a couple dozen strains and reading high times. thinking i know everything. but the older i get the lest i know.


Welcome to the old club/I'm older also..The also have an over 50 thread somewhere on here..Think it shuts down at 6pm hehe jk.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I might have to let that one slide by. I've got a pile of his stuff now. Jelly pie, gunslinger, deputy, maverick, cookies And chem, bodega bubble gum and night rider. I wouldn't mind having copper chem and tomahawk, but in all honesty... I can live vicariously through all the awesome pics people are putting up here.
> I'm glad I jumped on board when I did tho. The jelly pie and deputy I have going are looking good. The viablitly of these seeds is amazing, and I know I'm gonna find a few winners in these packs. Hoping to find a solid stud and maybe solid up some of these lines... They deserve it


Jelly Pie/Deputy were my 1st 2 packs...


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

@bigfattone420 lol do they serve dinner at 4 to. if so im down for that.. and can you tell the kid that pulls in next to my house at 2 in the morning to quit gunning his dam engine


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 18, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Jelly Pie/Deputy were my 1st 2 packs...


Mine too... I traded with a guy on here. He set me up with the deputy. All it took was a little research and next thing I know, I've got another 10 packs in my freezer. Funny how that works out some times. I wasn' expecting it at all... these smaller breeders at catching on now tho... They can actually compete with the big euro guys now.. cannabis has become so accessible to many people. The amount of elite cuts flying around out there and pretty much anyone is capable of finding the next "It" strain


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> @bigfattone420 lol do they serve dinner at 4 to. if so im down for that.. and can you tell the kid that pulls in next to my house at 2 in the morning to quit gunning his dam engine


  I think so ,i went over there one early evening it was soooooo quiet,...You're way pass my oldness 2 in the mornin you should be Zonk so you wouldn't pay him any mind,


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Mine too... I traded with a guy on here. He set me up with the deputy. All it took was a little research and next thing I know, I've got another 10 packs in my freezer. Funny how that works out some times. I wasn' expecting it at all... these smaller breeders at catching on now tho... They can actually compete with the big euro guys now.. cannabis has become so accessible to many people. The amount of elite cuts flying around out there and pretty much anyone is capable of finding the next "It" strain


Hey's that's cool for him to set you up....I don't see me spending my money anymore overseas.(only 2 maybe/small breeders).I have purchased from nothing less 5 US Based Breeders(There are more of them)...I have received all of my orders..Highest S&H about $8.00..No Green Tape!!!


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

ha lol he is like 19 has big pickup truck. and before he shuts it off he guns it for like 2min it wakes the whole house up


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> ha lol he is like 19 has big pickup truck. and before he shuts it off he guns it for like 2min it wakes the whole house up


MMMMm did you do that as a kid,maybe it's pay backjk.....


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

yes sir.. thats what pisses me off.. i dont rock any more. him gunning that engine.. what i hear i just got laid what you going to do about it.. he thinks he is on top of the world..i miss those days


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 18, 2018)

clay32 said:


> yes sir.. thats what pisses me off.. i dont rock any more. him gunning that engine.. what i hear i just got laid what you going to do about it.. he thinks he is on top of the world..i miss those days


Aha! Turnabout is fair play ..Our days of rockin are long gone ,more like rockin chair..I feel you ,now it's their time....I'd smoke one and say..We had a blast!..Don't take it personal..When you're young & getting some ,you want someone to know....


----------



## clay32 (Mar 18, 2018)

yep.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 19, 2018)

Can’t wait for legality nation wide so we can start using Discourse. This thread is treated more as a chat room with public history than it is a forum.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 19, 2018)

Gold nugget program change is right around the corner, what tier are you going to be?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Now I'm really excited for my CnC! Beautiful pics @AbeFroman
> I only wish I'd started more seeds to up my m/f ratios


Since I started using polyhybreed and selfed ontogeny my m/f ratio has taken a shit but I must think it’s worth it!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

Tryin' to figure what time of day is best for Copper Chem but I haven’t found a bad time yet. Testing will continue!


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold nugget program change is right around the corner, what tier are you going to be?


Hopefully Diamond!!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> BobZumbas pics created my lemming for Cackleberry. I'd overlooked it til he grew it out and now I want it...BAD


 Yes sir same here. But I have two packs of it. I' running it next with more OBS CnC and hibernate


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)

Looks like I'll have to wait a few days for cackleberry to hit my target price (out the door for $30 or less).


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold nugget program change is right around the corner, what tier are you going to be?


I keep redeeming all my nuggets. Looking like this may be more _my_ tier if I keep it up.....


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 19, 2018)

How often do you fellas find good males in these beans?


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait a few days for cackleberry to hit my target price (out the door for $30 or less).


I thought I seen it for 27 this morning.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I keep redeeming all my nuggets. Looking like this may be more _my_ tier if I keep it up.....
> View attachment 4108254


He's very clever. You keep thinking _one more purchase _to clear out your nuggets, Then you do. Then you get another decent nug pile because of the purchase where you just spent your entire nug pile.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4106807
> A couple little Hibernates, cant wait to see how these turn out...


Nice, I’m excited to hear about the smoke


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice, I’m excited to hear about the smoke


Heavy and sedating and couchlock and potent. My only 2 had rounded serration leaves.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have a new system -- no buying allowed until all previous orders have been delivered.
> 
> (My Raspberry Kush is "out for delivery" today... )
> 
> View attachment 4107202


I’m popping these after the humble pie. I picked up two packs of pure raspberry kush and one Tennessee kush #2


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Heavy and sedating and couchlock and potent. My only 2 had rounded serration leaves.


Thanks dude, I was looking for some nap medicine and that sounds like just the ticket.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How often do you fellas find good males in these beans?


Not sure if I know enough about it to call it "good" but this male "Ace High" shure was frosty and healthy compared to the others at 34 days from germ and 11 days from flip to 12/12.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Heavy and sedating and couchlock and potent. My only 2 had rounded serration leaves.


Thank you @hillbill 
Just what I'm looking for and I think you're the only person that has reported on this strain..


----------



## THT (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey all!
So last round I grew a few GPS strains and some others and captured pollen from a nice bubba leaning Pioneer Kush male. 

We had a particularly nice Speed Haze female pictured here
 

She was hit with the pioneer kush and the resulting cross is now in my garden starting to flower. 


This may be better suited to the chuckers paradise thread, but since it _is_ a gps cross i figured yall would want to see her.
 


This round, the only other GPS strain I started was Cackleberry, which turned out to be a nice looking male. 
I captured his pollen and have used it to pollinate a particularly beautiful Columbian Gold from World of Seeds. Here's a shot of a lower bud on her.


Next round I plan to do a few more random breeders and some more GPS, and GPS crosses.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait a few days for cackleberry to hit my target price (out the door for $30 or less).


You paying attention to the auction?


----------



## the gnome (Mar 19, 2018)

around lunchtime boomtown was $25 
but my eye was on the jelly pie at a very nice price so.......$25 delivered 
Bodega is really the only one I need to get a few paks of, glad to see it hit the auctions but was gone last nite when I like to lurk in the snipers shadows


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

I am weak. Please anyone, grab that Tomahawk and ease my mind!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 19, 2018)

Hahaha. I got one earlier today at 31. 15 with nuggets, I'm a weak man as well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You paying attention to the auction?


Yeah, but my timing is off. 
Cackleberry is always too high when I'm watching. 

No biggie. 
I've got a shitload of seeds -- including some cult classics and cannaventure.


----------



## darkzero2 (Mar 19, 2018)

Has anyone grown the pure raspberry kush


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I am weak. Please anyone, grab that Tomahawk and ease my mind!


DONE! With my golden nugs it was $17 OTD


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I am weak. Please anyone, grab that Tomahawk and ease my mind!


I was going to grab it and someone just grabbed it with a little over a minute to go to another price drop...


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 19, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I was going to grab it and someone just grabbed it with a little over a minute to go to another price drop...


Twas me. That's happened several times where I'm checking out and blam. gone.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> DONE! With my golden nugs it was $17 OTD


Appreciate ya!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure if I know enough about it to call it "good" but this male "Ace High" shure was frosty and healthy compared to the others at 34 days from germ and 11 days from flip to 12/12.
> View attachment 4108271




Plan on keeping him around for a bit to see what he does ? Did u happen to do a stem rub


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like I'll have to wait a few days for cackleberry to hit my target price (out the door for $30 or less).


It' cheap right now 38 I think

Edit it's 31. I'm wanting boomtown. I need that LVTK in my garden. I have some pollen I wanna use on a fatass sticky female.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It' cheap right now 38 I think
> 
> Edit it's 31. I'm wanting boomtown. I need that LVTK in my garden. I have some pollen I wanna use on a fatass sticky female.


I'm watchin... 

One more drop and I'll grab it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2018)

HA - someone snatched cackleberry out of my cart before the drop.

No biggie. I bet I can get it cheaper than $27 if I'm patient...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 19, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.959147/#post-14142779

Got a gu basher time to unleash the hounds haha


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

ruh roh ^^^^


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 19, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.959147/#post-14142779
> 
> Got a gu basher time to unleash the hounds haha


That whole thread makes me sad


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.959147/#post-14142779
> 
> Got a gu basher time to unleash the hounds haha


I seen that, I don't have the energy.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 19, 2018)

645 pages here, proof positive. One guy makes a bunch of noise like the sky is falling. I'll send him seeds if he'll stfu. 

The funny thing is that i posted something somehwere here when I had a bad payofix experience. Gu squared me up no problem and I've sent cash the other time. Ok, 6 times...oh fine, 8!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> 645 pages here, proof positive. One guy makes a bunch of noise like the sky is falling. I'll send him seeds if he'll stfu.
> 
> The funny thing is that i posted something somehwere here when I had a bad payofix experience. Gu squared me up no problem and I've sent cash the other time. Ok, 6 times...oh fine, 8!


admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> admitting you have a problem is the first step on the road to recovery


Dude, I haven't bought seeds since 9am yesterday. I've recovered!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Dude, I haven't bought seeds since 9am yesterday. I've recovered!



baby steps, i hear you...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 19, 2018)

My Sundance showed up in my mailbox today. I'm in a predicament here. I have so many different seeds I want to grow but I have limited grow space and plant limits -- and I don't want to give up the great genetics of triple nova, cookies n chem, and cookie wreck I am growing now. Hopefully I'm not alone here.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 19, 2018)

i got to get out to some of these festivals


----------



## macsnax (Mar 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i got to get out to some of these festivals


Yes indeed.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 19, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Plan on keeping him around for a bit to see what he does ? Did u happen to do a stem rub


I dont think there was much smell at all on him.I dont chuck so they get the boot as soon as they show nuts.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> 645 pages here, proof positive. One guy makes a bunch of noise like the sky is falling. I'll send him seeds if he'll stfu.
> 
> The funny thing is that i posted something somehwere here when I had a bad payofix experience. Gu squared me up no problem and I've sent cash the other time. Ok, 6 times...oh fine, 8!


Don't give him nothing!! Maybe a 10 pk of Mexican Brick seeds!! I personally dnt believe him. I have had a hiccup up with an order b4 and EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I was more than satisfied!! Won't stop me from buying that's for sure!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 20, 2018)

What does greenpoint usually do for 420 sales?


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 20, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Don't give him nothing!! Maybe a 10 pk of Mexican Brick seeds!! I personally dnt believe him. I have had a hiccup up with an order b4 and EVERY SINGLE TIME!! I was more than satisfied!! Won't stop me from buying that's for sure!!


Once it gets a tad bit difficult I wait, an as long as my hard earned cash hasn' been charged I'm good. In my situation it turns out a pack I was going to pay 17$ and missed out on, next week I grab for 6$. Gps doesn' just stir my curiosity, it grabs my attention..


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 20, 2018)

I made a post about the pricing awhile back and since then gps has stepped it up (claps) .. im still lurking and buying shit i dont need cant help it shits 2 cheap 

I have 2 packs of gps seeds i dont see info on but the one im excited for is the brain og x stardawg .. when i Google brain og i get snoop og any info on that one ? I bought majority of my packs when they had no name just strain x strain is there any diff in the first ones from a few years ago ?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i got to get out to some of these festivals


Just mosey down to the corner of Skank St in Anytown. Be sure to have at least a $10 spot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just mosey down to the corner of Skank St in Anytown. Be sure to have at least a $10 spot.


I was thinking the same thing! 
Tattooed strippers; how ordinary...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just mosey down to the corner of Skank St in Anytown. Be sure to have at least a $10 spot.





Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> Tattooed strippers; how ordinary...


I think all the tattoos on people, now days, is kind of reckless, in the sense of how cool is that portrait of Alfalfa going to look once your 30.
I guess I'm just old. To each their own.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 20, 2018)

Dammit. I was on the path to recovery and last night Jupiter and Beyond was $23. The temptation was just too strong! Help me fellas!!
At least my bank has realized these "foreign" purchases are legit and haven't locked my card for a while.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 20, 2018)

Just need Eagle Scout and Dreamcatcher and my collection will be complete. Not really but I want them! 

Hey GU, any skunk crosses? Maybe there should be.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2018)

boomtown $25 Del.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> boomtown $25 Del.


Nice score! 

Well shit.
Looks like cackleberry is out of rotation in the auction. 

Maybe next time...


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 20, 2018)

When is the next seed drop?
Is it me or are they running out of seeds?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Well shit.
> Looks like cackleberry is out of rotation in the auction.
> ...


As long as it's not discontinued we still have a chance ... I can work with that


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Well shit.
> Looks like cackleberry is out of rotation in the auction.
> ...


Im waiting on raindance to hit rotation


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

_*Ace High*_ @ 69 days
Smells like industrial strength oven cleaner.
 
_*California Cannon*_ @ 69 days
Smells like turpentine, fuel and a trace of lemon


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 20, 2018)

Lol I'm back on IC, I opened up the GPS thread there since I'm a mod now


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 20, 2018)

IC ?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hydro Red said:


> _*Ace High*_ @ 69 days
> Smells like industrial strength oven cleaner.
> View attachment 4109008
> _*California Cannon*_ @ 69 days
> ...


Dam! Looking nice & frosty Hydro Red ...Good ting!!!....


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

D'sNuts said:


> IC ?


I'm old my same thoughts IC???


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> I'm old my same thoughts IC???





D'sNuts said:


> IC ?


Its another cannabis forum thats PG-13 compared to this site


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 20, 2018)

International Cannagraphic magazine forum. Here on RIU and IC are my two homes... I will have to say some of the best guerilla grow info, breeders, large scale grows, etc is over on IC. It is kinda like the new age over grow if you ask me...

On a side note, I am finally in the transplanting process today. Something I said on here I was gonna do last week. Been running behind on things. We got 4 Full Moon Fevers, 4 Jelly Pies, 4 Purple Outlaws and 6 Night Riders... And one plant, the label disappeared that one is a mystery unless I investigate and find something out further.

So far I have only transplanted the 4 Full Moon Fevers.. So far, 3 out of 4 of those was showing female! Hell yeah what a great ratio that is! Hope the rest are fems as well. Except for a couple Night Riders, I do want a couple Night Rider males.

They are going into 3 gallon pots for a week then heading to the flower room to do their magic. I will report when I am finished this evening on the rest of the plants... If it keeps up at this rate I will be extremely impressed!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Lol I'm back on IC, I opened up the GPS thread there since I'm a mod now


I'm gonna have to stop by later when I get done transplanting Gu. Good to have you back over there man.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 20, 2018)

IC was where a lot of OverGrow refugees ended up in about 2004 or so. Most of the users who have found or bred or anything cannabis have been there at some time or another, unless you're like new new post 2010ish.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice score!
> 
> Well shit.
> Looks like cackleberry is out of rotation in the auction.
> ...


there's only 3 left on the auction and I just picked up LVTK x stardawg del. $5.65
I would have got the other one for the same but i had the insta10%off
and it won't do with both nuggets.
Ive been after CVs LVTK and always slipped by me
so boomtown is the next best, I have 3 paks under $40

I'm now officially retired from the rev auctions til new talent hits in on the 420 specials 

THANX GU!


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Had Jupiter and Beyond in my cart for 17..without using 10 nuggets..didn't pull the trigger..Since i don't have a grow going on also i'm saving for 420...I let it ride.. Crackeberry/Chem n Cookies/TNT are on my list...Patience Grasshopper..


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm making a last min flight to Laguna Beach to try and set something big up for 420.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> IC was where a lot of OverGrow refugees ended up in about 2004 or so. Most of the users who have found or bred or anything cannabis have been there at some time or another, unless you're like new new post 2010ish.


Thank you Suh!!....I'm on Overgrow love to hear/read & be able to get some of that old school different madness that some of these folks have been holding on forever.....


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm making a last min flight to Laguna Beach to try and set something big up for 420.


We already know you going to go large..Be safe Gu~.....Saving my Cha -ching...


----------



## smashcity (Mar 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> _*Ace High*_ @ 69 days
> Smells like industrial strength oven cleaner.
> View attachment 4109008
> _*California Cannon*_ @ 69 days
> ...



It's crazy how the stardawg male dominates in almost all the crosses. Hopefully I find a tahoe dominant girl out of my California canon


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2018)

reminds me of BOG's sour bubble male.
can't say 100% but everything ive seen hit with it 
is imparted with a piece of sour bubble, which is some fine top shelf
everything it touch's is always for the better


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> reminds me of BOG's sour bubble male.
> can't say 100% but everything ive seen hit with it
> is imparted with a piece of sour bubble, which is some fine top shelf
> everything it touch's is always for the better


i just brushed some girls with a very nice bogglegum stud. i got high smoking his flowers and he was loaded !!!!

can't wait to see what influence he has...


----------



## smashcity (Mar 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> reminds me of BOG's sour bubble male.
> can't say 100% but everything ive seen hit with it
> is imparted with a piece of sour bubble, which is some fine top shelf
> everything it touch's is always for the better


I remember seeing BOGs stuff back in the day when I used to scroll through overgrow. Always heard that his stuff was potent.


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just mosey down to the corner of Skank St in Anytown. Be sure to have at least a $10 spot.


Well they sure don't look that good and healthy down on Skank St in my town and they charge 10 bucks too. I think we are getting ripped off.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> I remember seeing BOGs stuff back in the day when I used to scroll through overgrow. Always heard that his stuff was potent.


it very nice smoke. his strains are stabilized with predictable results. i first grew bogglegum in 2002. it was because of overgrow, lol...


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> I remember seeing BOGs stuff back in the day when I used to scroll through overgrow. Always heard that his stuff was potent.


We ran his Sour Bubble outdoors last year and have two really nice phenos.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm making a last min flight to Laguna Beach to try and set something big up for 420.


Thats 30 mins from where I live.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> We ran his Sour Bubble outdoors last year and have two really nice phenos.



SB will be my next BOG purchase


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm making a last min flight to Laguna Beach to try and set something big up for 420.


Hope you link with Cap and Symbiotic


----------



## the gnome (Mar 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it very nice smoke. his strains are stabilized with predictable results. i first grew bogglegum in 2002. it was because of overgrow, lol...


OG is where i 1st saw BOG and hi gear too.
but it was 2010 i started doing indoor gro's and I rans all BOG gear.
sour lifesaver is devastatingly phenomenal,
all his gear is very stable and reliable.

lol... does anyone remember BOGs trademark back in the day that was in all his photos...?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 20, 2018)

the gnome said:


> OG is where i 1st saw BOG and hi gear too.
> but it was 2010 i started doing indoor gro's and I rans all BOG gear.
> sour lifesaver is devastatingly phenomenal,
> all his gear is very stable and reliable.
> ...



thanks for the tip on the sour lifesaver. been looking to buy a couple packs directly from the man for $50 a pack. sour bubble and sour lifesaver it will be...

i do not remember his trademark. i do remember seeing him standing beside a giant bubblegum plant outdoors.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Had Jupiter and Beyond in my cart for 17..without using 10 nuggets..didn't pull the trigger..Since i don't have a grow going on also i'm saving for 420...I let it ride.. Crackeberry/Chem n Cookies/TNT are on my list...Patience Grasshopper..


I grabbed J&B for $15. 
With nuggets I only paid for shipping.

I don't think cult classics will ever be back in stock so I snagged an extra pack.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> It's crazy how the stardawg male dominates in almost all the crosses. Hopefully I find a tahoe dominant girl out of my California canon


No shit! 
My chinook haze are all chem dominant and stink like crazy! (week 7)


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 20, 2018)

100% germ rate 5/5 jelly pie cant wait to try them!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grabbed J&B for $15.
> With nuggets I only paid for shipping.
> 
> I don't think cult classics will ever be back in stock so I snagged an extra pack.


I seen them on ig talking about a strain called cement shoes. I think it's new, it looked like some yum yum.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grabbed J&B for $15.
> With nuggets I only paid for shipping.
> 
> I don't think cult classics will ever be back in stock so I snagged an extra pack.


Excellent move bruh...Not going to hate at all...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.


----------



## Howard Burn (Mar 20, 2018)

FROSTY


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.
> View attachment 4109303


Wow! She's beautiful..Excellent @Stoned Drifter....Give thanks


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.
> View attachment 4109303


She is on my wish list. beautiful !


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Wow! She's beautiful..Excellent @Stoned Drifter....Give thanks


Thanks man! I haven't smoked her but she did outshine Humble Pie (DVG), Sky Lotus (Bodhi), and Echoes (Cult classic seeds) in the grow room.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> She is on my wish list. beautiful !


Get her!!! You wont regret it.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks man! I haven't smoked her but she did outshine Humble Pie (DVG), Sky Lotus (Bodhi), and Echoes (Cult classic seeds) in the grow room.


Dam Bruh...Eye Hope she lives up to what she looks like,very impressive!!! Wow ! to outshine deh others..Smoke Report please....Thanks Bruh..


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

Anyone run the Jupiter and Beyond yet? What is the deal with that description?? THC dom... CBD dom...??? pleasant mix of both??? Just not a lot of info in there!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Get her!!! You wont regret it.


how many seeds did you pop? i picked up a pack over the St. Patty's Day sale... looking forward to running it. Friend bought a pack too, so technically we have 20 to find a nice keeper


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> how many seeds did you pop? i picked up a pack over the St. Patty's Day sale... looking forward to running it. Friend bought a pack too, so technically we have 20 to find a nice keeper


I think i popped 3, and got 2 females.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.
> View attachment 4109303


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Anyone run the Jupiter and Beyond yet? What is the deal with that description?? THC dom... CBD dom...??? pleasant mix of both??? Just not a lot of info in there!


My same thoughts ....With a name like Jupiter and Beyond..I felt you'd be in the clouds


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 20, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> My same thoughts ....With a name like Jupiter and Beyond..I felt you'd be in the clouds


More like floating out in space.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> More like floating out in space.


1st thing that came to me..... Get outta my head


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2018)

ok couldn't resist. just got dynamite diesel with some nuggets, 15$ shipped to the door... damn you GPS for such good deals I can't resist! haha. I don't even have the capacity to pop all of these yet lol. On the popping note... I will be doing a grow journal for the greenpoint gear... so looking forward to that when I get around to popping some seeds


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 20, 2018)

3 tomahawk and 5 cookies n chem freshly transplanted and put under my new qb600h

partner didn't water the seedlings when i went away for a weekend and we lost 10 out of 18 

fingers crossed for a good ratio of females:males


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> ok couldn't resist. just got dynamite diesel with some nuggets, 15$ shipped to the door... damn you GPS for such good deals I can't resist! haha. I don't even have the capacity to pop all of these yet lol. On the popping note... I will be doing a grow journal for the greenpoint gear... so looking forward to that when I get around to popping some seeds


You are too funny, as we all are talking about stop buying,hehee....Will be looking forward to your journal ,definitely in....


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 3 tomahawk and 5 cookies n chem freshly transplanted and put under my new qb600h
> 
> partner didn't water the seedlings when i went away for a weekend and we lost 10 out of 18
> 
> fingers crossed for a good ratio of females:males


Dam that sucks!!!..Yes you'll get some ladies we believe,right!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.
> View attachment 4109303


You will love that c-n-c. All of my taste testers agree it is the bomb!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 20, 2018)

I had just seen a few minutes ago over on IG that Gu~ had mentioned to thugpug he should let him put his beans on the site.. Now that would be bad ass. That dude has great gear. I was just thinking about and spending time this morning looking at the GMO. Would love to have me some GMO crosses... Do it Gu, talk him into it lol.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Its another cannabis forum thats PG-13 compared to this site


International Cannagraphic= IC...Dam i'm really old I have an account there..#$#&#@$..Plucking initials


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 20, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Putting some gps gear along with some cult classic gear to the outdoor test this year. Lets hope for some bigguns hey. Mostly doing high cbd and type 2 cannabis hence the cult classics, also some earlier finishing gps for some head stash. I will put them to the outdoor test thats for sure. Fingers crossed.


Is Jupiter & Beyond in deh mix?..Will check you out regardless...


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 21, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Is Jupiter & Beyond in deh mix?..Will check you out regardless...



Yes Sir


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2018)

First impression Green Point seeds seemed small, and a couple seemed a little white, was 11 instead of 10 seeds so I popped five *starfighters* in paper towel..

.. one of them swelled up like a white pea?, second one was about half as swolled up, regardless put them all into my usual seed starting mix of 2 to 1 perlite/vermiculite, but only two came up, still too early to toss the other three but not impressed so far


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

Specifically regarding small seeds. I've run tiny seeds from C99 and Copper Chem and others that have produced big nugs of very potent herb. Seed size is irrelevant. Personal germ rate over several Greenpoint crosses has been more than 9/10. Hope the others come up.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and well wishes hillbilly, I'm still hopeful but it's been since Friday so... I used to grow my own seed crops back in the 80s because there weren't breeders everywhere like now so I am familiar, even though it's been quite a while. Am hoping for the best and I see nothing but good reviews so I'm still positive!

In the picture two Remo Chemo's and the rest are GP Starfighter (typical paper towel start, propagation mat, etc. all proper germination procedure followed

Edit: ..wanted to add I just took a peek under the vermiculite two are black, one still has a green taproot so.. anyway still have 6 seeds left and they could all come up (it could happen) and that would be kinda average, still looking forward to exploring GPS genetics


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

Jupiter and beyond has been tempting me for the last week. I just grabbed it for 16 otd. I thought it was going to be one of them deals where it wouldn't let me put it in the cart.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Jupiter and beyond has been tempting me for the last week. I just grabbed it for 16 otd. I thought it was going to be one of them deals where it wouldn't let me put it in the cart.


Everything at GP is tempting! Damnit!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 21, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> My same thoughts ....With a name like Jupiter and Beyond..I felt you'd be in the clouds


Curious about this as well seeing as how I bought a pack for like 13 bucks randomly yesterday with 0 interest in buying anything since I just shipped off 1500$ for seeds that same day, lol. Hell, I didn't even know what the hell the lineage was when I bought it. Sounds like a great sativa.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> First impression Green Point seeds seemed small, and a couple seemed a little white, was 11 instead of 10 seeds so I popped five *starfighters* in paper towel..
> 
> .. one of them swelled up like a white pea?, second one was about half as swolled up, regardless put them all into my usual seed starting mix of 2 to 1 perlite/vermiculite, but only two came up, still too early to toss the other three but not impressed so far


Look like heavily chemdog influenced beans to the T to me...And what does size have anything to do with quality of product produced? I take it one that swelled up was hollow? That is definitely a problem and can happen. Have you ever popped some Trainwreck beans or DJ Short True Blueberry though, lol? You would probably have sent them back given the way you base your opinions. P.S. Sour Diesel is the same way too as far as coloring of offsprings seed in general. Very bland and pale looking at times. I wouldn't call them small, but I have grown thousands of beans out to form my opinions from.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> First impression Green Point seeds seemed small, and a couple seemed a little white, was 11 instead of 10 seeds so I popped five *starfighters* in paper towel..
> 
> .. one of them swelled up like a white pea?, second one was about half as swolled up, regardless put them all into my usual seed starting mix of 2 to 1 perlite/vermiculite, but only two came up, still too early to toss the other three but not impressed so far


I wonder if those are an old batch.
Everything I have now has been air sifted, sized, and color checked. Shoot me an email and I’ll get you a brand new one. Since the change in seed cleaning about a year ago I’ve seen germination complaints drop to almost zero


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 21, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> how many seeds did you pop? i picked up a pack over the St. Patty's Day sale... looking forward to running it. Friend bought a pack too, so technically we have 20 to find a nice keeper


You have 22 chances actually. Gu puts 11 seeds per pack


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You have 22 chances actually. Gu puts 11 seeds per pack


Or maybe 13?


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I wonder if those are an old batch.
> Everything I have now has been air sifted, sized, and color checked. Shoot me an email and I’ll get you a brand new one. Since the change in seed cleaning about a year ago I’ve seen germination complaints drop to almost zero


such service!!!!!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Everything at GP is tempting! Damnit!


Tell me about it, only a couple more for me and 4/20 of course.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 21, 2018)

On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:

•Dos-si-dos S1
• Banana Og S1
• Purple Punch S1
• Mimosa S1
• Topanga Og S1
• Gelato 45 S1
• Gorilla Glue 4 S1
• Wedding Cake 7 S1


----------



## main cola (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Yes please


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Yeah pretty much all of them!


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


That looks awesome, any chance of getting Oni back into the stable?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 21, 2018)

Oni wont respond to my attempts at contact.

Some breeders just want to be in the cool exclusive breeder club.

Fuck that club,


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I wonder if those are an old batch.
> Everything I have now has been air sifted, sized, and color checked. Shoot me an email and I’ll get you a brand new one. Since the change in seed cleaning about a year ago I’ve seen germination complaints drop to almost zero


Thank you very much for your offer, wasn't really a complaint, more an observation but again much appreciated.

If, when cracking the next six I have similar results I'll send you an email, but for now as I say not really a complaint but thank you for your offer!


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Oni wont respond to my attempts at contact.
> 
> Some breeders just want to be in the cool exclusive breeder club.
> 
> Fuck that club,


I can't speak for everyone on this thread but @Gu~ I'm Grateful your not!!!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Gu, you are killing me. I need more seeds like I need a hole in the head, which my wife will probably give me WHEN (not IF) I buy all your new seeds.

Count me in...


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Gu, you are killing me. I need more seeds like I need a hole in the head, which my wife will probably give me WHEN (not IF) I buy all your new seeds.
> 
> Count me in...


If she smokes you gota let her in on picking some

I just ask my lady wich she would prefer to try 
Then throw some beans you want on there too


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

If she doenst smoke well...hmm i never considered that lol


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If she doenst smoke well...hmm i never considered that lol


Yeah.... my wife doesn't, but she lets me have a pretty long leash.

Actually the last time I got her to smoke, she couldn't hold much of a conversation. Then she thinks that I'm thinking she's dumb. She doesn't like that, so she passes.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 21, 2018)

These seeds are addictive. I'm sitting on about 25-30 packs of seeds here and truthfully, my next grow will probably be clones of the plants I am growing now that I am very happy with - CNC, cookie wreck, Triple Nova, and new this round Hibernate in solo cup competition. I have a plant number limit that I am *trying* to stay below.


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Well fuck me. Looks like I'm collecting a lot more seeds in the future!


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


No
Yes
No 
Yes
Yes
No
No
I dunno.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


yes, yes and yes


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> These seeds are addictive. I'm sitting on about 25-30 packs of seeds here and truthfully, my next grow will probably be clones of the plants I am growing now that I am very happy with - CNC, cookie wreck, Triple Nova, and new this round Hibernate in solo cup competition. I have a plant number limit that I am *trying* to stay below.


Ha ha woa budd 
I like to collect them too but you got to save some time to grow them lol jk

I like to stock up and burn em off
With what i have in green point im set for at least a year with 10 packs


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


I would buy multiples of at least half listed...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha woa budd
> I like to collect them too but you got to save some time to grow them lol jk
> 
> I like to stock up and burn em off
> With what i have in green point im set for at least a year with 10 packs


10 packs of Greenpoint Seeds' best varieties should give you ample opportunity to find at least 1 stud male and 5 to 10 stellar females. Can't imagine most growers have room for more than a handful of mother plants.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Banana OG & Mimosa -ABSOLUTELY.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


there's been quite a few issues with wed-cake with hermi's,
check out the RIU seed junkies forum
Ive had a bad run with purple punch,
the entire pak runted stunted and way way xpensive to have that going on... ymmv
the others I dunno but sound pretty good,


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 21, 2018)

the gnome said:


> there's been quite a few issues with wed-cake with hermi's,
> check out the RIU seed junkies forum
> Ive had a bad run with purple punch,
> the entire pak runted stunted and way way xpensive to have that going on... ymmv
> the others sound pretty good imo,


I've heard a lot of negative about the Wedding Cake as well. Herm traits that wont clone out etc.
I also read that the F2 of the Purple Punch is problematic as well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 21, 2018)

All very true with pretty much the whole list and yet still worth trying to find a mom from those beans.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Mar 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No
> Yes
> No
> Yes
> ...


It's like you read my mind


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 21, 2018)

Yeah if I was short on money I would definitely stick the above guidlines hah ^


----------



## the gnome (Mar 21, 2018)

yup 40A, there's some very fine to be had.
I got 1 PP V 2.0 out of the pak, very slow on the veg,
and it was mutant but grew out of it eventually, it was a male.
I'm going to do a bit of pollen chucking to see whats up with it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Banana OG & Mimosa -ABSOLUTELY.


Agreed need to find a bananas pheno


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> 10 packs of Greenpoint Seeds' best varieties should give you ample opportunity to find at least 1 stud male and 5 to 10 stellar females. Can't imagine most growers have room for more than a handful of mother plants.


What im gunning for 
More for the stellar males then females 
But i like good girls too


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What im gunning for
> More for the stellar males then females
> But i like good girls too


same, i'm gonna be looking for males to have some fun with out of these greenpoint seeds. figure with all these stardawg crosses there has to be some legit male progeny in here for breeding!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 21, 2018)

Has anyone grown any of these out yet???


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> same, i'm gonna be looking for males to have some fun with out of these greenpoint seeds. figure with all these stardawg crosses there has to be some legit male progeny in here for breeding!


Yep i think im ready to try chucking since i see so many are doing it after not having many years in

I just wana be able to sprout a hundred and kill indiscriminately till i find the gem


----------



## feva (Mar 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Has anyone grown any of these out yet???
> View attachment 4109630


nice finally digging those out. are u going to pop them? i have not ran them but would like to see that deathdawg stardawg


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 21, 2018)

Thank you @Gu~ 

There truly is no better seed bank then Greenpoint !!


----------



## Useful Seeds (Mar 21, 2018)

feva said:


> nice finally digging those out. are u going to pop them? i have not ran them but would like to see that deathdawg stardawg


Not sure of my plans as of yet, gotta bunch of things goin at the moment. Was just curious and looking for some input.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2018)

I can't believe you assholes keep making me buy more seeds! 

LVTK / Stardawg for the cost of shipping? 
Who could resist? (And I've already got two packs!)


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 21, 2018)

you are not alone chunky, you are not alone


----------



## the gnome (Mar 21, 2018)

ok, started a few paks from the auction and stock from the GPS vault.
I have a mix of cop-chem, cookies-n-chem, cookie wreck, bodega-bbg,
dream catcher, deputy, purple outlaw, gunslinger and a few mimosa for good measure 
seedlings are up, last nite about 1/2 went into solo cups
the rest in grodan potted uP this afternoon.

I always love when the roots bust out of the rockwool


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 21, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I always love when the roots bust out of the rockwool


Care to share what that rw cloner contraption is and do you keep the rw that moist throughout?
Roots look amazing, nice and white and full, rw looks mushy though, no problems?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Looks like a standard grodan tray in a nursery tray

Rockwool stays wet for days on simple hand watering


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Ah, yeah!


----------



## Talamanca (Mar 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure if I know enough about it to call it "good" but this male "Ace High" shure was frosty and healthy compared to the others at 34 days from germ and 11 days from flip to 12/12.
> View attachment 4108271


Hi everyone, I currently have this male doc holiday pollinating a female doc too, and he will surely do his job with other girls. Sorry my bad english. I am from Costa Rica, and here it is difficult for seeds to arrive. so what arrives must be conserved in some way.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 21, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Care to share what that rw cloner contraption is and do you keep the rw that moist throughout?
> Roots look amazing, nice and white and full, rw looks mushy though, no problems?


Ive had probs with RW, unless i keep the humidity dome past seeds popping up.
it's been trial and error, but for small seedlings I'm using the standard grodan 50 cell tray
and reg 10/20 propagation tray. until roots poke out you can't have the rw soaking wet, like in the pic.
once roots are out and have their own source of hi humidity or some type of water I soak the cubes up to 2x daily depending how fast they dry out.
my ace in the hole keeping the roots happy with out the humidity dome is I put perlite in the prop tray and the roots
thrive with the hi-rh and then they get water when roots hit the wet perilte.
I keep the perlite nice-n-wet with some H202 added.
you can see the perlite in the roots.

I still use the small clear plastic cups you see with the purp outlaw.
this is one oof my fav methods, once the bean cracks and the tail is coming out I stick it in the soil against the cups wall,
you can see whats going on with beans breaking the soil
and the roots, it's soooo easy peasy managing the root systems
and transplanting in solo cups are super easy
I've never had to let plants recover from transplanting shock, ever.
you have to be one clumsy oaf to cause trans-shock,

plants in the cups have to be transplanted fairly quickly before roots grow together
as opposed to the rw cubes


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 21, 2018)

Pioneers at 7 weeks


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 21, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Pioneers at 7 weeksView attachment 4109725 View attachment 4109726 View attachment 4109728 View attachment 4109729 View attachment 4109731


Gorgeous! Great job.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Gorgeous! Great job.


Thank you, just a couple more weeks!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 21, 2018)

Useful said:


> Has anyone grown any of these out yet???
> View attachment 4109630


2years ago , I think on the thc farmer forum, someone grew out the Florida Grape. He loved the strain. Grape Skunk is what I remember him describing it as. I’m sure @gu can tell you more about the moms. I know that jet fuel is supposed to be fire. Bred by 303 seeds. You can check out their website for more info. They only sale their seeds in state now, so it’s difficult to get.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> Hi everyone, I currently have this male doc holiday pollinating a female doc too, and he will surely do his job with other girls. Sorry my bad english. I am from Costa Rica, and here it is difficult for seeds to arrive. so what arrives must be conserved in some way.
> View attachment 4109691
> View attachment 4109690


Cool man, you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 21, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Pioneers at 7 weeksView attachment 4109725 View attachment 4109726 View attachment 4109728 View attachment 4109729 View attachment 4109731


Looking frosty


----------



## smashcity (Mar 21, 2018)

@Gu~ Do you plan on bringing back the jet fuel g6 x stardawg? Been looking for the jet fuel g6 for a while now with no luck and have resorted to looking to crosses now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Thank you, just a couple more weeks!


A couple more weeks until you chop them down? Or smoke them? 

Just curious because they look like they're done to me but it's hard to tell by a photo. Either way they look tasty as funk! Kudos man


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 21, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok, started a few paks from the auction and stock from the GPS vault.
> I have a mix of cop-chem, cookies-n-chem, cookie wreck, bodega-bbg,
> dream catcher, deputy, purple outlaw, gunslinger and a few mimosa for good measure
> seedlings are up, last nite about 1/2 went into solo cups
> ...


have you flowered the bodega yet? I just picked that up... i've heard a lot of long time growers talk about the bubblegum from back in the 90s... they're surely talking about the indiana bubblegum (i'm not far from indiana)... So i thought i'd pick up the bodega, and bring those growers a cut if i get a good bubblegum pheno, for nostalgia reasons


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 21, 2018)

2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsIn a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


how exactly do you plant those without damaging the roots?


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> A couple more weeks until you chop them down? Or smoke them?
> 
> Just curious because they look like they're done to me but it's hard to tell by a photo. Either way they look tasty as funk! Kudos man


Thanks dawg. Maybe not 2 weeks but probably 7-10 days to chop. They still got a good number of white hairs here and there.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 21, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Care to share what that rw cloner contraption is and do you keep the rw that moist throughout?
> Roots look amazing, nice and white and full, rw looks mushy though, no problems?


those are seedlings not clones


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how exactly do you plant those without damaging the roots?


I was actually thinking about a totally offensive post @Amos Otis made where he physically assaulted some ladies while transplanting them, while I transplanted these.
I poke a hole in soil with meat thermometer or a pic up stic and drop it in. Push it down with the stick, gently pack pre-wet soil around. 0 problems.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


Dem bitches is glistenin' in that light. Fire af!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


Seems reasonable.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


Ha-got 2 cookies n chem & 2 lvpk x cbanana wet & forgot which ones were which-thought to myself gps beans that have been popped have been super vigorous & sure enough those cnc had popped off the shell & were an inch long jus like your pic bro


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 21, 2018)

Chopped my last two Jelly Pie tonight.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4109916 View attachment 4109914 View attachment 4109915 Chopped my last two Jelly Pie tonight.View attachment 4109911View attachment 4109912


Bottom pic looks killer i think im going to try a black backdrop


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I was actually thinking about a totally offensive post @Amos Otis made where he physically assaulted some ladies while transplanting them, while I transplanted these.
> .


The Brisco Method

"Squeeze her real gentle, and make her feel good
Tell her that you love her, like you know you should
And she'll love you tonight, because you treated her right.

If you practice my method, as hard as you can
You're gonna get a reputation, as a good lovin' man
And you'll be glad every night, 'cause you treated her right.
HEY HEY HEY HEY "


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ha-got 2 cookies n chem & 2 lvpk x cbanana wet & forgot which ones were which-thought to myself gps beans that have been popped have been super vigorous & sure enough those cnc had popped off the shell & were an inch long jus like your pic bro


Ha ha dont ya hate it when that happens lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> have you flowered the bodega yet? I just picked that up... i've heard a lot of long time growers talk about the bubblegum from back in the 90s... they're surely talking about the indiana bubblegum (i'm not far from indiana)... So i thought i'd pick up the bodega, and bring those growers a cut if i get a good bubblegum pheno, for nostalgia reasons


I got a th seeds bubblegum in the veg room now
Plant looks good but smell does not impress me yet 

I was looking into bogs bubblegum


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4109916 View attachment 4109914 View attachment 4109915 Chopped my last two Jelly Pie tonight.View attachment 4109911View attachment 4109912


can't wait for a smoke report on this  . You're making me want to pop the jelly first lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2018)

Some after hours garden pics.

Dreamcatcher
The smell has transformed to a nice Blueberry Chem D stank.
These colas are huge. I'll have to buy a 2 liter bottle of Coke for the harvest pose. 
I'm hoping they're done in the next week.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2018)

My favorite Dreamcatcher pheno.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2018)

Sorry for the barrage of fotos, but the old job has me posting when I'm available.

Snake Oil
Smells of Stardawg and Sour Diesel, some are loud and some are not.
These girls are also impressively large.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Damn blowin it up @Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2018)

Guard Dawg x Stardawg
This is a more OG dominant crosd vs most of the Greenpoint gear I've grown.
I'm digging them.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Some after hours garden pics.
> 
> Dreamcatcher
> The smell has transformed to a nice Blueberry Chem D stank.
> ...


Damn my eyes. Dreamcatcher just got added to the most wanted list. You killed it @Bakersfield


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 21, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Damn my eyes. Dreamcatcher just got added to the most wanted list. You killed it @Bakersfield


I'm really liking her expressions. This strain is a breeze to grow as well.
I can't wait to see how heady they are. I'm a fan of the Santa Cruz Blue Dream high.


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm really liking her expressions. This strain is a breeze to grow as well.
> I can't wait to see how heady they are. I'm a fan of the Santa Cruz Blue Dream high.


I'll be looking forward to the smoke report on her.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


 Nope but reg seeds with Stardawg and I'm down for Dos si, Purple P, Mim,and maybe a few others


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...



Yes sir.....


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2018)

@Bakersfield, got 5 Dream Catcher in veg that wanna move to the 10/14 tent. This was my first strain from Greenpoint and my first 4/5 were a mutant with no growth point, just a huge wierd center leaf and 3 boys. 3 or 4 females would be great! Great looking garden!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu do you have the chemD? I'd like to see that stud of yours back to the chemD. Holler if you need a line on it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2018)

@Bakersfirld : After a few bouts with botrytis [sic] aka bud rot, I generally try to avoid those fat main colas. Not a problem for you ? I purchased a mini humidifier from Amazon a few months ago that sucks a lot of moisture out of the air, but I'm still gun shy of those howitzer colas.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Gu do you have the chemD? I'd like to see that stud of yours back to the chemD. Holler if you need a line on it.


Had it, lost it. Def need it again.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

@Bakersfield and @LubdaNugs Great job gents. Excellent grows.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bakersfirld : After a few bouts with botrytis [sic] aka bud rot, I generally try to avoid those fat main colas. Not a problem for you ? I purchased a mini humidifier from Amazon a few months ago that sucks a lot of moisture out of the air, but I'm still gun shy of those howitzer colas.


keep temperature swings to a minimum, try not to let the room go below 70* at night, get an air cleaner with a HEPA filter to remove mold spores from the room. but honestly, a perfectly even canopy is far better than getting giant single colas. make more efficient use of your space. that being said, those buds can still get pretty large, and using the tools i listed above will help prevent rot.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 22, 2018)

not sure if you guys can tell the growth in the pic,but this gunslinger has pretty much made it's own canopy with only one topping by me 2 weeks ago.the first pic i posted last week,the second was snapped this am.did a little bending to fit in my veg cab.space is a concern,going up into flower asap.crazy amount of tops going on


----------



## morgwar (Mar 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> not sure if you guys can tell the growth in the pic,but this gunslinger has pretty much made it's own canopy with only one topping by me 2 weeks ago.the first pic i posted last week,the second was snapped this am.did a little bending to fit in my veg cab.space is a concern,going up into flower asap.crazy amount of tops going on
> View attachment 4110019
> 
> View attachment 4110012


Black gold did something similar, top once and it practically screens itself. Must be the stardawg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> keep temperature swings to a minimum, try not to let the room go below 70* at nightprevent rot.


That's an impossible task at least 4 months out of the year. The 'people space' rarely gets above 68 here. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Damn this thread has got me itching to pop the gps. Stuff Asap


hillbill said:


> @Bakersfield, got 5 Dream Catcher in veg that wanna move to the 10/14 tent. This was my first strain from Greenpoint and my first 4/5 were a mutant with no growth point, just a huge wierd center leaf and 3 boys. 3 or 4 females would be great! Great looking garden!!


How do you like 10on 14 off? Never tried it


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

@Amos Otis
As a guy who "grew up in a lil box" (get it)
I tend to train my plants to use up the whole area.

Now my second run in the stand up room i would like to get som howitzer's but i still tend to train them the same i guess old habits die hard lol

But now its programmed in my head to lay a carpet o buds


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 22, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Black gold did something similar, top once and it practically screens itself. Must be the stardawg.


not trying to be a gps nut rider,i love bodhi as well,but that gs is one of the nicest structured plants i've ever started.brought it out of the cab to show my wife who does not partake lolz.started 3 guns,2 females one runt.here's the other equally impressive gs in a 1 gallon pot.i'm not sure what ima do with this girl,i kinda suck keeping plants for an extended amount of time in veg.i may top it and give it away.i really have no other grower friends so im going to have a hard time giving it away to someone worthy enough


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2018)

Discontinued strains + cannaventure just hit the auction. 

I may have to snag another pack of Night Rider if the price is right.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's an impossible task at least 4 months out of the year. The 'people space' rarely gets above 68 here. Thanks for the tips.


well, it's not as impossible as you might think with some insulation, fan temp controller with day/night settings, and a oil radiant heater at night. during the day the lights will heat the room, the fan controller will let the room come to temp before it kicks on. at night just run the heater with a temp controlled outlet for more accurate heating, and run a dehuey and leave the exhaust off, or set it to run a few min every hour (though not necessary).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bakersfirld : After a few bouts with botrytis [sic] aka bud rot, I generally try to avoid those fat main colas. Not a problem for you ? I purchased a mini humidifier from Amazon a few months ago that sucks a lot of moisture out of the air, but I'm still gun shy of those howitzer colas.


I resisted buying a real dehumidifier for a couple of years but now I wouldn't grow indoors without it. 
Low humidity hardens buds, prevents mold/mildew, and improves efficiency of charcoal air filters.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I resisted buying a real dehumidifier for a couple of years but now I wouldn't grow indoors without it.
> Low humidity hardens buds, prevents mold/mildew, and improves efficiency of charcoal air filters.


Keeps the room nice and warm during lights off in winter for me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> well, it's not as impossible as you might think with some insulation.... a oil radiant heater at night.


Hmmm.....I've habitated this residence for over a decade, and concluded I'd rather wear a sweater, keep the $150 a month on running the oil heater, and just top the plants. But thanks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Keeps the room nice and warm during lights off in winter for me.


They definitely put out some heat! 
I may actually turn mine up to 45% during lights on because temps hit 80 last night, which is a little warm for week 7 of flower.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hmmm.....I've habitated this residence for over a decade, and concluded I'd rather wear a sweater, keep the $150 a month on running the oil heater, and just top the plants. But thanks.


Just invest in some rigid foam board next time you repaint your room 

In alaska i grow in an out building with 0 heaters at night 

My temp is 77 when the lights go off and hasnt gotten colder then 64

My heater is now collecting dust in the corner 

Insulation is king 

Plus i guess my de huey warms it a little but still not paying for plain old heat anymore 

And a little bit makes a difference as in i still needed a heater till i insulated the floor with 2 inch r board


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hmmm.....I've habitated this residence for over a decade, and concluded I'd rather wear a sweater, keep the $150 a month on running the oil heater, and just top the plants. But thanks.


Lol 150 a mo? That’s quite exaggerated but hey, to each their own!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The Brisco Method
> 
> "Squeeze her real gentle, and make her feel good
> Tell her that you love her, like you know you should
> ...


To be honest, I wrote the video off as some oldies crap and almost didn't watch it. 
Damn, pal, that mofo can get down. And I actually enjoyed the music. Thank you.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I resisted buying a real dehumidifier for a couple of years but now I wouldn't grow indoors without it.
> Low humidity hardens buds, prevents mold/mildew, and improves efficiency of charcoal air filters.


I've contemplated this purchase, recently. How much increase in monthly elec bill? Do you have a brand, model you recommend?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn this thread has got me itching to pop the gps. Stuff Asap
> 
> 
> How do you like 10on 14 off? Never tried it


It may be close to a year since I tried it and I love it and it just might shorten flower time. I think a day or two. No drop off in any area.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've contemplated this purchase, recently. How much increase in monthly elec bill? Do you have a brand, model you recommend?


well that all depends on what you pay for electricity in my area a 600w tent set up with fans and the works costs me about a 50 dollar increase in my bill and thats running 18/6 it goes down when time to flip


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2018)

I do run 40 watts or so of mostly COBs per square foot. I think wide spectrum intensity is key on it working. Not thought once of going back. 12% to 15% in raw electricity savings.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Lol 150 a mo? That’s quite exaggerated but hey, to each their own!


You're right. I exaggerated by $6. Thanks for the suggestions.

Appliance Calculator
Electric Rate: $0.12 per kWh

*Inputs* *Monthly
Name
***Heater - Portable Oil
*Quantity*
1.
*Wattage*
1500
*Hours/Day*
8
*CostAvg*
$144.00



Cold$moke said:


> In alaska i grow in an out building with 0 heaters at night


Man...that's gotta be some Cold $moke.



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> To be honest, I wrote the video off as some oldies crap and almost didn't watch it.
> Damn, pal, that mofo can get down. And I actually enjoyed the music. Thank you.


Just because some cats lived years before you doesn't mean that coolness wasn't in style. Thanks for watching..."hey hey hey hey "



JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've contemplated this purchase, recently. How much increase in monthly elec bill? Do you have a brand, model you recommend?


I got this one at the beginning of December. The reservoir is full about every 5 - 6 days.
https://www.amazon.com/LUOYIMAN-Dehumidifier-Electric-Portable-Intelligent/dp/B01MG8TP7E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1521736706&sr=8-4&keywords=mini+dehumidifiers&dpID=411iLigIl-L&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> well that all depends on what you pay for electricity in my area a 600w tent set up with fans and the works costs me about a 50 dollar increase in my bill and thats running 18/6 it goes down when time to flip


Thanks. Yeah, I shoulda specified total bill % increase to eliminate different kw/hr rates.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 22, 2018)

Copper Chem is going fishin' this afternoon!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> not sure if you guys can tell the growth in the pic,but this gunslinger has pretty much made it's own canopy with only one topping by me 2 weeks ago.the first pic i posted last week,the second was snapped this am.did a little bending to fit in my veg cab.space is a concern,going up into flower asap.crazy amount of tops going on
> View attachment 4110019
> 
> View attachment 4110012



Nice, gotta find time to run my gunslinger


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You're right. I exaggerated by $6. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Appliance Calculator
> Electric Rate: $0.12 per kWh
> ...


This calculation is wrong this is how it should read


*Calculate the daily energy consumption:* 
(Wattage) x (hours used per day)
Divide the answer by 1,000.
*Calculate the annual use:*
(Daily energy consumption) x (number of days the appliance is used per year)
*Multiply #2 by your energy cost.*
so it would be

1500w x 8 = 12,000 watts a day
12,000÷1,000=12kwh a day
12x365=4,380kwh a year
4,380x0.12=565.6 dollars a year
565.6÷12= $43.80 a month to run


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This calculation is wrong this is how it should read
> 
> 
> *Calculate the daily energy consumption:*
> ...


plus it wont even run for 8 hours. radiant heaters are nice because once they warm up a space, they run less often, and hold/radiate heat after they shut off... so it's still working while the unit isn't even on.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> plus it wont even run for 8 hours. radiant heaters are nice because once they warm up a space, they run less often, and hold/radiate heat after they shut off... so it's still working while the unit isn't even on.


this is all based off how well the space is insulated if drafty the unit would almost consistently run. also assuming hes running a straight 12/12 cycle(?) the heater would run for probably 8 hours during off time, if the area was insulated well enough the other 4 hours of off time could hold the radiant heat


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've contemplated this purchase, recently. How much increase in monthly elec bill? Do you have a brand, model you recommend?


consumer grade dehueys are relatively low power consumption as long as they're not in "cool mode" all the time. the most important thing to decide when buying a dehuey is to know how much moisture you need to pull out of the air, and whether or not you have a sealed room. for example, with a sealed room, say you water 10 gallons per day, and there are 8 pints in a gallon, so 80 pints total per day is the maximum output of your plants (this is an oversimplification). so you would want a dehuey that can pull 80 pints per day of water from the air minimum. some dehumidifiers (<--- typo edit) are more efficient than others though, and can pull more moisture out per kW used. there are some good youtube vids that explain what to look for. Check out Quest Dehumidifiers on youtube, i think they have some informational videos


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> this is all based off how well the space is insulated if drafty the unit would almost consistently run. also assuming hes running a straight 12/12 cycle(?) the heater would run for probably 8 hours during off time, if the area was insulated well enough the other 4 hours of off time could hold the radiant heat


right on. and nonetheless, in terms of plant production from having more stable environment, warmer temps for faster enzymatic reactions and metabolism, plus not having any waste from potential issues... the 40$ a month in cost, 4 months of the year, is negligible compared to the increased efficiency of the plants and final products.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hmmm.....I've habitated this residence for over a decade, and concluded I'd rather wear a sweater, keep the $150 a month on running the oil heater, and just top the plants. But thanks.


Another option ( dont really know if you were looking for one to begin with) would be floor heating mats like the ones used for heating tile flooring only run about 60 watts for the 5ft x 18in ones so you could put them under your pots to keep the roots warm. (which is all that really matters to an extent) these only cost about 5 dollars to run 24/7 for a month so roughly 60 a year to run 24/7/365


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This calculation is wrong


I blame the website.



ShLUbY said:


> plus it wont even run for 8 hours.





evergreengardener said:


> this is all based off how well the space is insulated





ShLUbY said:


> the 40$ a month in cost, 4 months of the year, is negligible compared to the increased efficiency of the plants and final products.





evergreengardener said:


> Another option ( dont really know if you were looking for one to begin with)


Actually...lol...no I wasn't....just wondering if Bakersfield had any bud rot in those huge colas, but the ongoing technical info has been fascinating.







I actually prefer topping and bending. Seems to fill up the space mucho mejor.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I actually prefer topping and bending. Seems to fill up the space mucho mejor.


i also like to top and manipulate my plants


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Had it, lost it. Def need it again.



I have grown a lot of Chemdog and while Stardog no doubt is nice as well, as many other similar variations, I would have just gone with straight CD. Hope you have some plans for this. To date Rez's Chemdog bx2 and IX 4 line was the best Chem D seed I have grown period; right up there with the clones as far as quality and smell. I felt the finished IBL product was no where near as good, but also only grew 3 or 4 packs of it. Damn shame you can't get unworked and worked CD lines anymore. Would be awesome if someone out there would work this again. I would do it if not for a higher passion for other specific germplasm's currently. You seem to have a high interest in chemdog so hope you do something along those lines. Other camps clearly won't set up to the plate.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i also like to top and manipulate my plants


Indeed

Sorry its not a GPS strain


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've contemplated this purchase, recently. How much increase in monthly elec bill? Do you have a brand, model you recommend?


I just went to a local hardware store because they were the only ones who had dehumidifiers in stock at that time of the year.
Later I searched on Amazon and could have saved $40 if I was willing to wait a week. (I don't have 'prime'.)
The online reviews for the model I bought were *not* stellar. Mine has worked fine but I'm not sure I'd recommend it based on the negative experiences other people had with the same product.
Or maybe they didn't follow directions? You've gotta let it sit for 24 hours before turning it on. Not sure why.
I did what they said and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> @Bakersfirld : After a few bouts with botrytis [sic] aka bud rot, I generally try to avoid those fat main colas. Not a problem for you ? I purchased a mini humidifier from Amazon a few months ago that sucks a lot of moisture out of the air, but I'm still gun shy of those howitzer colas.


I did have a bout of bud rot, last fall. Humidity and night temps are the keys to prevention. As long as my RH is below 50% and the lows stay above 60f, I've been good.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just went to a local hardware store because they were the only ones who had dehumidifiers in stock at that time of the year.
> Later I searched on Amazon and could have saved $40 if I was willing to wait a week. (I don't have 'prime'.)
> The online reviews for the model I bought were *not* stellar. Mine has worked fine but I'm not sure I'd recommend it based on the negative experiences other people had with the same product.
> Or maybe they didn't follow directions? You've gotta let it sit for 24 hours before turning it on. Not sure why.
> I did what they said and haven't had any problems.


they have air conditioning units in them to be able to raise humidity and keep it at a stable RH rather than just shutting off, that's why they suggest to let it sit for 24 hours.


----------



## roony (Mar 22, 2018)

My 17$ pack of jupiter and beyond got here today super fast shipping nice packaging cant wait to try them out


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 22, 2018)

If you go down to Deep Ellum, keep your money in your shoes!!!

Jelly Pie and Cackleberry are going for a dip first.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 22, 2018)

nice selection ya gots there offcenter
cackleberry is the only one not in my GPS Vault
BUT
I did boil a few up yesterday


----------



## roony (Mar 22, 2018)

I want the jelly pie 40%chance of grape pie pheno sounds awesome! almost bought pig whistle today for 15$ but thats lunch tomorrow. lol


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 22, 2018)

the gnome said:


> nice selection ya gots there offcenter
> cackleberry is the only one not in my GPS Vault
> 
> any pics of the Tomahawk? got a few running rite now...


ya, fully stoked, wish i had room to pop'em all rite now :0

got lucky on the cackle really low, and the badlands was maybe the very last pack for this go around, havent seen it back up at all.


----------



## roony (Mar 22, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> If you go down to Deep Ellum, keep your money in your shoes!!!
> 
> Jelly Pie and Cackleberry are going for a dip first.
> 
> View attachment 4110217


Is that 2 packs of tomahawk on the right?


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 22, 2018)

ummm...maybe


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
(Feminized Seeds)






These will be available April 1st
6 Feminized Seeds - $89


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 22, 2018)

calendar marked


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Feminized Seeds)
> 
> 
> ...


Any reports on how she acted in flower?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

Yes, they all have been grown out.
The pictures used will all be of the S1s seeds grown to fruition.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 22, 2018)

oh yeah, they look purdy, 
SOOOooo no hermie probs with these S1's then


----------



## nc208 (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Feminized Seeds)
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of yours? Or are they from another breeder? Just curious cuz I notice these are fem seeds.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

These will be a Greenpoint Seeds product, with the same type of backing and quality you'd expect to get from any other GPS product.
Yes these are made in a different garden (In Santa Cruz), by thumbs more capable than mine. All of the seeds have been tested and all of the pictures used were from the S1's. Honestly a lot more than I can say about my own seeds. Very happy to be able to offer such a good product, I mean these are some real top notch strains.

Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
(Feminized Seeds)


----------



## the gnome (Mar 22, 2018)

that sounds encouraging Gu, 
especially after all the herming probs seen with all varieties associated SJ's W-cake




JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


a pound each eh? 
in that case you may want to consider topping em...... 
a few times for good measure


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> These will be a Greenpoint Seeds product, with the same type of backing and quality you'd expect to get from any other GPS product.
> Yes these are made in a different garden (In Santa Cruz), by thumbs more capable than mine. All of the seeds have been tested and all of the pictures used were from the S1's. Honestly a lot more than I can say about my own seeds. Very happy to be able to offer such a good product, I mean these are some real top notch strains.
> 
> Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Feminized Seeds)


Is this the only one that's gonna be released on April 1st?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

I can’t give away everything...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 22, 2018)

I have a feeling the next few months are gonna be madness on the reverse auctions. Just don’t kill each other over the cart sniping


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I can’t give away everything...


Understandable.... I have a few bucks put away for the new releases. But it's hard to not buy stuff in the R.A. That's 22 bucks. Your killn me smalls.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You're right. I exaggerated by $6. Thanks for the suggestions.
> 
> Appliance Calculator
> Electric Rate: $0.12 per kWh
> ...


Damn I pay 0.22 kwh here with another 0.12 kwh in bs Trans, Distro charged on top


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 22, 2018)

Shite Fok Damn it... I thought I was out, but GU pulled me back in..
Gunslinger $11 delivered. Ugh whats a guy to do?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 22, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> If you go down to Deep Ellum, keep your money in your shoes!!!
> 
> Jelly Pie and Cackleberry are going for a dip first.
> 
> View attachment 4110217


Oh sweet mama....daddy's got those deep ellum blues


----------



## THT (Mar 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 2 dreamcatcher, 2 purple badlandsView attachment 4109870In a week or two, I'm expecting a pound from each.


Those are pretty close to harvest, do you usually let them go this long?


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Shite Fok Damn it... I thought I was out, but GU pulled me back in..
> Gunslinger $11 delivered. Ugh whats a guy to do?


I've relapsed like 10 times. Haven't checked the auction in 5 days. I'll get my first sober chip at 10 days


----------



## Jhon77 (Mar 22, 2018)

Something about genetics about 99 percent that that is the Breeder...or at least his Instagram name buddy of mine grown out his gear.


----------



## Talamanca (Mar 22, 2018)

2 more phenotypes and another one that I had already published. at 1 week of harvest. Doc


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 22, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem Day 65. Im going to be taking her to 70.
> View attachment 4109303


That's it! I'm popping the rest of my pack in the morning. All these pics of CnC have me kicking myself in the ass for only germing 4 seeds. And as of right now its looking like 4/4 males of CnC, 1/5 for Chem D x SSDD and 4/4 males of IC 91Chem. Its still early but those tell tale pre-sex signs are all there.

Incredible pics @Stoned Drifter. Looks tasty AF 


Bakersfield said:


> I think all the tattoos on people, now days, is kind of reckless, in the sense of how cool is that portrait of Alfalfa going to look once your 30.
> I guess I'm just old. To each their own.


*covers half sleeve around Baker* 

Just did a final trim on Bandit Breath and sampled a small nug. Its still a bit "green" but so far it smells like butter cake batter with a touch of mint and something else I cant quite put my finger on.
I'm sure once its been in the jar for a couple weeks the smells will become more developed. Oh, and the high was very nice...hence this post all over the damn place. ​


----------



## coppershot (Mar 22, 2018)

Dat cake..... Ima git me some!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Oh sweet mama....daddy's got those deep ellum blues


when ya go down to deep elem, put your money in your pants...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...


Absolutely Gu....self serving but I Sure would love a Tangie mix... For what ever reason Tangie is great for my MS pains....


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4109916 View attachment 4109914 View attachment 4109915 Chopped my last two Jelly Pie tonight.View attachment 4109911View attachment 4109912


Lub,,Very nice! Good job....


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 22, 2018)

Couldn't help myself ..No one would take it out my cart ....Soooweeee Pig Whistle coming to Papa
Pig Whistle *× 1* $16.49
*Subtotal:* $16.49
*Total Savings* -$9.95
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$0.33
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $11.86


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> GU told me personally that evergreen was a cross he spent considerable amount of time on but it never got the love it deserved he said. we had like a 20min convo about this cross


24.99 out the door just 20 mins ago! Evergreen and Tomahawk are getting their turn in a few months!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> 2 more phenotypes and another one that I had already published. at 1 week of harvest. Doc View attachment 4110306 View attachment 4110307 View attachment 4110308


Beautiful plants! Absolutely killing it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lub,,Very nice! Good job....


Thank you.


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 22, 2018)

*Subtotal:* $16.49
*Total Savings* -$9.95
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$0.33
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $11.86[/QUOTE]

How can I get in on these deals ? I tried to order something the other day but my credit card was denied . I guess i'm wondering how cash or money orders work if the price is always changing on the reverse auction?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I have a feeling the next few months are gonna be madness on the reverse auctions. Just don’t kill each other over the cart sniping


Hahaha...Since i'm retired not on any clock......Love these overnights,hahaha


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 22, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> *Subtotal:* $16.49
> *Total Savings* -$9.95
> *Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
> *Cash/Money Order DISCOUNT:* -$0.33
> ...


How can I get in on these deals ? I tried to order something the other day but my credit card was denied . I guess i'm wondering how cash or money orders work if the price is always changing on the reverse auction?[/QUOTE]
With the Credit Card call your Bank & let them know that you will be doing an international Transaction so unblock your credit card ..If you still have problems..(i did ).just continue purchasing leave the CC area blank & an option will come up to send Cash/MO which is the option i've been doing It's faster (to me) to be able to keep them in my cart until i get my order number.......The discount you see is from the Nuggets you receive from signing up/purchasing ..So once you have them you can use them on anything you want ..Many wait until things go low on auction & jump in there low price,nuggets= deals....Good luck...Personally i put stuff in my cart when it's close to the price i want & hold my breath......If it get taken out your cart don't get upset , find something else the next deal..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's an impossible task at least 4 months out of the year. The 'people space' rarely gets above 68 here. Thanks for the tips.


68 to 70 is my comfort zone, but I burn wood (free for me if i'm willing to work for it) for heat and temperatures can hit 80 and back down to about 65, before I restart the cycle. The woodstove acts as a dehuey as well. With Rh in the 20% range during the colder part of winter.

As for the howitzers, I've noticed in the past, that the higher yielding plants, usually do so, at the cost of potency. This has not been true with the large Lucky 7 and Jelly Pie pheno's I've recently smoked.
I'm on the pheno hunt. I am trying to push as much gear as I can in a natural untopped form using basic Lucas Formula feed in coco. I'm not looking to fill the space evenly, worried about yields or an even profile. I just want to know what they're capable of and apparently, Greenpoint seeds are very capable.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> 24.99 out the door just 20 mins ago! Evergreen and Tomahawk are getting their turn in a few months!


$12.50 each not bad at all......Wasn't planing to pick up Pig Whistle couldn't turn it down!!!
TNT,Crackleberry,Hibernate aw! Pluck it all of them..If i get a chance i'll take them,even if they weren't on my list


----------



## Talamanca (Mar 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful plants! Absolutely killing it.


Thank you brother! ..Pura vida!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Feminized Seeds)
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm... Looks like this is something I will be needing to add to my vault, so looks like I may be chipping down a 413 chem a little earlier than I would like, to pay my respects ... She is an early pheno, one of them will have to go before April 1st... I have to have that wedding cake lol.



On a side note, I found a beautiful Knight Rider male and a beautiful Purple Outlaw stud. Both have triched out fans and the Knight Rider puts off a stinky straight pinesol smell on a stem rub that leaves the fingers greasy and oily.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hmmm... Looks like this is something I will be needing to add to my vault, so looks like I may be chipping down a 413 chem a little earlier than I would like, to pay my respects ... She is an early pheno, one of them will have to go before April 1st... I have to have that wedding cake lol.
> 
> View attachment 4110402
> 
> On a side note, I found a beautiful Knight Rider male and a beautiful Purple Outlaw stud. Both have triched out fans and the Knight Rider puts off a stinky straight pinesol smell on a stem rub that leaves the fingers greasy and oily.



You got your hands on some 413 Chem?? Is that the StarDawg cross from GPS? I think it was a Chem3 x Stardawg? If so, that's the one pack I was hoping to get my hands on. I read a grow journal on that, and it was one of the growers all time best strains he had ever had. I'll try find the post.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 23, 2018)

Ops.. It was a Chem 34. Here is the growers review if anyone was interested. Also, I attached a link to this growers Copper Chem review. 

(Chem 34)
http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/greenpoint-seeds-chem-34

(Copper Chem) If you're paying attention, you may find a sexy pic of Gu.... =)
http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/greenpoint-seeds-copper-chem-chem-4-x-stardawg


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 23, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Ops.. It was a Chem 34. Here is the growers review if anyone was interested. Also, I attached a link to this growers Copper Chem review.
> 
> (Chem 34)
> http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2016/2/16/greenpoint-seeds-chem-34
> ...


I checked out that link, very informative, even more of a reason for me to pop my Copper Chems. Ha! I always wondered what Gu~ looked like for some reason, I always pictured him as either some Indian dude or with long dreadlocks for some odd reason lol (sorry Gu~). But I would love to find me a nice Copper Chem stud to take along with me into the breeding adventure..

The 413 Chem that I pictured was bred by Mycotek Seeds, it is a cross between Gorilla Dawg and a Chem 91' male... Very nice cross indeed with all Chems combined into one.

I am in love when chems, as they produce a pain free euphoria unlike any other strain for me... Does anyone else get that feeling from Chem strains?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 23, 2018)

Pig Whistle was at $13 someone took it out of my cart. Thank you....My budget is Shot for a couple daysThat don't mean i still won't jump on something We always find money for the things we want..Since i got Pig Whistle earlier ,let me snipe something i don't have


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I always wondered what Gu~ looked like for some reason, I always pictured him as either some Indian dude or with long dreadlocks for some odd reason lol (sorry Gu~)


I'm the big lesbian in the middle.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 23, 2018)

Lvtk, cookie wreck, & triple nova  for around a bill last night and this morning. By the time the 4/20 sale is over I'm definitely going to have more seeds than I can run in the foreseeable future. But that's ok, store them in the freezer and grow them out when I feel the times right.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm the big lesbian in the middle.


Well, I see that you are thoroughly an American now haha, maybe leaning a little heavy on the Irish side as well.. You know, when I seen the green shirt in the photo I was like "whoa did this Chemdog that I just smoked actually give me true real visuals?" Because I swear when I had stated previously that "I thought of you as an Indian guy or a dude with long dreadlocks " I was actually going to add "in a green shirt" to that... Lol, ironic. But at the time I thought it sounded weird lol.

Ps: I thought the guy on the left, your right in the pic, was Heath Ledger when I first seen it. Now I keep starring at it telling myself that it is Heath Ledger. Lol. But is it Heath Ledger?


----------



## nc208 (Mar 23, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Well, I see that you are thoroughly an American now haha, maybe leaning a little heavy on the Irish side as well.. You know, when I seen the green shirt in the photo I was like "whoa did this Chemdog that I just smoked actually give me true real visuals?" Because I swear when I had stated previously that "I thought of you as an Indian guy or a dude with long dreadlocks " I was actually going to add "in a green shirt" to that... Lol, ironic. But at the time I thought it sounded weird lol.
> 
> Ps: I thought the guy on the left, your right in the pic, was Heath Ledger when I first seen it. Now I keep starring at it telling myself that it is Heath Ledger. Lol. But is it Heath Ledger?


Is this who you think Gu looked like?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2018)

+  =


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Is this who you think Gu looked like?
> 
> View attachment 4110539


Haha! Right on bro but a bit younger than that...


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 23, 2018)

Lamo those pics tho...

Thinkin' Gu~ would be this guy...


Or possibly even any of these...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Dat cake..... Ima git me some!!


"Gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimme gimmee gimme that cake ! [ Tastes so good ... gonna pass it all around"]

*Warning: lethal groove dead ahead.






*


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 23, 2018)

Chinook Haze. Mine. $25 otd


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 23, 2018)

lol ^ yes after he said that it was the image that popped into my head.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 23, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> Chinook Haze. Mine. $25 otd


 Yeah lol I put 4 in my cart that cheap or less yesterday of that LVTK and the Blackberry TK cross. Then wake up and put a 18 dollar pack of chinook in the checkout again /sigh (I bought multiple packs of 4 other strains the other day too ;\).


----------



## hillbill (Mar 23, 2018)

4 Butch Cassidy have hit the towel. This hybreed is bound to be interesting. 

There are also 2 California Cannon at 54 days that are about average size with [email protected] for training and longish buds that are growing thicker now. Nose is very sour today and also over ripe fruit leaning toward shit. Bulking up quickly in the last 5 days. 

Lone Night Rider is 30 days in flower and resembling other NR I have raised. Quite consistent for me.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 Butch Cassidy have hit the towel. This hybreed is bound to be interesting.
> 
> There are also 2 California Cannon at 54 days that are about average size with [email protected] for training and longish buds that are growing thicker now. Nose is very sour today and also over ripe fruit leaning toward shit. Bulking up quickly in the last 5 days.
> 
> Lone Night Rider is 30 days in flower and resembling other NR I have raised. Quite consistent for me.


Consistent is good. Do you have pics off night rider?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> Chinook Haze. Mine. $25 otd


Flip em early. 
Chinook haze is stretchy as hell...


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 23, 2018)

I want a pack of night rider but im holding out till the 420 sale or whatever or a super cheap auction


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

Just gave this girl new shoes. Went from 1gal transplanter to a 5gal smarty. 1 more week of veg. And then the flip. Orange Blossom Special. Has the strongest orangish smell I've ever smelled on a plant. She had a rough life so. She survived extreme heat. Freezing temps, and a flood. I have a few clones from it. Anyone know how the stretch is on obs. I'm about 20 inches tall now.... 

  
OBS pheno #2 it's right next it front right.
 

Texas Butter and more jelly pie....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2018)

Well there go all my nuggets I was saving for 420...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Has the strongest orangish smell I've ever smelled on a plant.


this is what i like to hear since OBS and texas butter are going to be my next run


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

Ha ha i got the orange speacial

And then found out the ones i have going smell heavily of orange sherbert 

But i dont like the way they are growing if they arent better on round 2 they're out


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha i got the orange speacial
> 
> And then found out the ones i have going smell heavily of orange sherbert
> 
> But i dont like the way they are growing if they arent better on round 2 they're out


Any pics of It? What don't you like about the growing?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 23, 2018)

I debated between Orange blossom and DVG Citrus farmer.. went with citrus farmer


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I debated between Orange blossom and DVG Citrus farmer.. went with citrus farmer


I wanted dvg citrus farmer too. But it was sold out when I was looking for orange flavors/scents. And I got obs for the price of shipping. So 5.95 to my door wasn' too awful bad.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 23, 2018)

I'm running both OBS and Citrus Farmer right now.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Any pics of It? What don't you like about the growing?


Its just an abused old monster crop plant that just isnt stacking big enough but to be fair shes had a rough life and i wont judge her till i run it again from fresh cuts 

Theres pics in my journal i dont want to muck up this thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/


----------



## the gnome (Mar 23, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I'm running both OBS and Citrus Farmer right now.


Im' a running citrus farmer, going into 12/12 right now.
soso germ rates and it had some mutant tendencies in early veg.
it grew out of it pretty quick tho,
stem rub on em had a good orangish citrusy aroma

in other news I finally scored CV LVTK in the RA's $5.95 otd
I've just about used up all my nuggets I was saving for the 420 sales lol
probably get another pak of LVTK so I'll have a solid 10beanz to work with


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

the gnome said:


> Im' a running citrus farmer, going into 12/12 right now.
> soso germ rates and it had some mutant tendencies in early veg.
> it grew out of it pretty quick tho,
> stem rub on em had a good orangish citrusy aroma
> ...


I want Tennessee kush and LVTK both. LVTK was like 27 this morning and my dumbass didn' buy it.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I want Tennessee kush and LVTK both. LVTK was like 27 this morning and my dumbass didn' buy it.


yeah I hear ya whyitewoidow, I saw it too and figured it was way too early for all youse stoners to function lol
and like a confident double dumbass  told myself I'll snag it @$25 
I'm still looking to nail another LVTK 10+ beans to work with.
and now I'm looking at the pura vida x stardawg cross


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yeah I hear ya whyitewoidow, I saw it too and figured it was way too early for all youse stoners to function lol
> and like a confident double dumbass  told myself I'll snag it @$25
> I'm still looking to nail another LVTK 10+ beans to work with.
> and now I'm looking at the pura vida x stardawg cross


I want raspberry kush too


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 23, 2018)

Iv been trying to get that triple nova since yesterday.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I want Tennessee kush and LVTK both. LVTK was like 27 this morning and my dumbass didn' buy it.


Tenn. Kush is at 38 right now


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 23, 2018)

whats up with the 25 min counter, I guess stock is finally getting low?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> whats up with the 25 min counter, I guess stock is finally getting low?


Longer countdown but there's no reserve.


----------



## naiveCon (Mar 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Iv been trying to get that triple nova since yesterday.


This strain has me intrigued as well,,

But there certainly isn't that much info out there on it,

Has anyone here grown it out or any kind of a smoke report on it ?


----------



## medicman69 (Mar 23, 2018)

That chinook haze is supposed to be orangy. Can't wait to see.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 23, 2018)

Got these in the mail today my collections been growing every week keep telling myself wait till 420 but can't resist its just to good to pass up.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 23, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> That chinook haze is supposed to be orangy. Can't wait to see.


I think Chinook haze is the one @Gu~ said is heavy male ratio. I think!!!!! Not 100% sure. But the females I've seen are phenomenal. But like I said not 100% on that. It was posted in here pages n pages back.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 23, 2018)

Tomahawk showed up yesterday and Pure Raspberry Kush showed up today. 

Here is a kiddie show of my Bodega Bubblegums. They'll go consolidated into a couple of bubble buckets this weekend to get them a bit bigger for sexing.


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think Chinook haze is the one @Gu~ said is heavy male ratio. I think!!!!! Not 100% sure. But the females I've seen are phenomenal. But like I said not 100% on that. It was posted in here pages n pages back.


I believe that the heavy male strain was Hickok (but I may be wrong).


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 23, 2018)

Got some of the OBS wet tonight.
I'd like to find a heavy citrus.....at least until I get my meathooks on some Mimosa S1's.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got some of the OBS wet tonight.
> I'd like to find a heavy citrus.....at least until I get my meathooks on some Mimosa S1's.


This might sound insane, but I plan to get at least a pack a piece of all the s1's released. I'm a ky boy, therefore other than our local cuts, I have to rely on my cut guy up North or these beautiful little gems called seeds... I am starting me a nice collection thus far. I have around $6,000 worth of beans in the seed vault.. And 6 elite clones to work with... Included is Ky Roadkill Skunk and others.. 

I never pass up badass opportunities to cheap tested and potent deals like Gu will be offering on April 1st.. That is a few days before my birthday too so maybe they will arrive on that day  that would be awesome!

I keep hearing about mimosa... Gonna have to do my research on it. Off to the lab I go!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Got some of the OBS wet tonight.
> I'd like to find a heavy citrus.....at least until I get my meathooks on some Mimosa S1's.


my OBS are growing real well, some of the most vital ive got going at present, are about 2' high & just sent them in 12/12 a few days ago, be involved in some pollen chucks when they mature, pics in the morn...


----------



## Noinch (Mar 24, 2018)

Just started some pig whistle in the back and chinook haze at the front


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This might sound insane, but I plan to get at least a pack a piece of all the s1's released. I'm a ky boy


----------



## hillbill (Mar 24, 2018)

The anti-Hank.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This might sound insane, but I plan to get at least a pack a piece of all the s1's released. I'm a ky boy, therefore other than our local cuts, I have to rely on my cut guy up North or these beautiful little gems called seeds... I am starting me a nice collection thus far. I have around $6,000 worth of beans in the seed vault.. And 6 elite clones to work with... Included is Ky Roadkill Skunk and others..
> 
> I never pass up badass opportunities to cheap tested and potent deals like Gu will be offering on April 1st.. That is a few days before my birthday too so maybe they will arrive on that day  that would be awesome!
> 
> I keep hearing about mimosa... Gonna have to do my research on it. Off to the lab I go!


Hell yeah, I think I'm going start making s1's out of keeper plants too.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


>


I have "cbcs" tattooed on inside of my bicep.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think Chinook haze is the one @Gu~ said is heavy male ratio. I think!!!!! Not 100% sure. But the females I've seen are phenomenal. But like I said not 100% on that. It was posted in here pages n pages back.


Yep.
I only got 3 females out of 11 seeds. Two are 'meh', but one is outstanding. 
None of them smell like oranges yet. Mostly chem & pine.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 24, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Iv been trying to get that triple nova since yesterday.


it was @$25 after sunrise this AM



naiveCon said:


> This strain has me intrigued as well,,
> But there certainly isn't that much info out there on it,
> Has anyone here grown it out or any kind of a smoke report on it ?


Ive done blackberryK, super tasty, and frosty.
potency isn't way up there but that's where the triangle steps in.
I have a pak in the vault, 
thinking on it I should have snagged another this AM on the cheepcheepcheep


----------



## cindysid (Mar 24, 2018)

Has anyone had germination problems with Agathlan? I have planted 7 seeds so far with none popping after 4 days..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 Butch Cassidy have hit the towel. This hybreed is bound to be interesting.
> 
> There are also 2 California Cannon at 54 days that are about average size with [email protected] for training and longish buds that are growing thicker now. Nose is very sour today and also over ripe fruit leaning toward shit. Bulking up quickly in the last 5 days.
> 
> Lone Night Rider is 30 days in flower and resembling other NR I have raised. Quite consistent for me.


I am very interested to hear how those Butch Cassidy turn out. 
I picked up one of the last packs. Not sure why it wasn't popular. Cookie Wreck X Stardawg sounds awesome!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 24, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Has anyone had germination problems with Agathlan? I have planted 7 seeds so far with none popping after 4 days..


Are they an older batch? Hi seemed to indicate an dramatic improvement in QA/QC. Maybe ping him and see if he can replace them?


----------



## dySSyd (Mar 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the plane now, about to hit up this meeting and then back to I Denver tonight. Are you guy interested in these at the typical GPS price points:
> 
> •Dos-si-dos S1
> • Banana Og S1
> ...




Hell Yeah!!!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> it was @$25 after sunrise this AM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I got it around 3am in the morning


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 24, 2018)

Cookie wreck is $30. My dumbass bought 2 packs at full price a couple years ago before I even heard of greenpoint.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 24, 2018)

how was the grow?
scored a pak recently and have 3 seedlings up-n-running.
2 yrs ago eh.... I wouldn't feel so bad
now if it were 2weeks ago double dumbazz would be applicable


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 24, 2018)

3 Cookies N Chem, 1 Jelly Pie
 Jelly Pie #2
 
Freshly broken CV PRK
 
Vegging Copper Chem and Orgi


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> how was the grow?
> scored a pak recently and have 3 seedlings up-n-running.
> 2 yrs ago eh.... I wouldn't feel so bad
> now if it were 2weeks ago double dumbazz would be applicable


Still have them, I'll be running them sometime in the fall. Some of the pics I've seen online are insane though, super stoked to grow them. How are yours turning out?


----------



## the gnome (Mar 24, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Yea I got it around 3am in the morning


that's about when the rev auction really starts getting good imho
and 3-4hrs of under $30 deals are happening left-n-right 
woke up to whizz around 6 or so, 
then checked to see what was up with the redeye specials
I still had $43nuggets left so wanted to see if LVTK was on the cheap.

blizzard bush had just dropped to $19, soooooooooooooo.... ADD TO CART


----------



## the gnome (Mar 24, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Still have them, I'll be running them sometime in the fall. Some of the pics I've seen online are insane though, super stoked to grow them.
> How are yours turning out?


they're still week old babes


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 24, 2018)

the gnome said:


> that's about when the rev auction really starts getting good imho
> and 3-4hrs of under $30 deals are happening left-n-right
> woke up to whizz around 6 or so,
> then checked to see what was up with the redeye specials
> ...


I get out of work around 12 so Yea that's when I usually do some damage on the auction.

I'll be running a few blizzard bush and cookie wreck my next go around. Im running gods gift at the moment


----------



## the gnome (Mar 24, 2018)

be looking forward to both of those yellowrx03.
I haven't seen a thing on blizzard bush


----------



## greencropper (Mar 24, 2018)

7 x OBS females approx 2'-3' high, very healthy fast growing specimens, all germed out of a 10 pack, 1 casualty grower error, 2 males isolated with other boys for possible breeding later


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> only got 3 females out of 11 seeds.


Planted 3 Chinook Haze, 3 Hickock haze, and 3 Cindy 99. All 3 Chinook Haze turned out male, while everything else went female.


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold nugget program change is right around the corner, what tier are you going to be?


I'm slow.
Do you buy in at a level? 

thank,D


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2018)

Crap. 
Tennessee Kush is out of the auction.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 24, 2018)

OBS is a vigorous little bitch. She jus got transplanted yesterday. And it didn' even phase her. She's exploding. She goes in the flip tent as soon as one comes out.
OBS front n center and back left 






Flower tent.... stackn n packn frostn n bossn
     

Starting to really dig this Airborne G13 x Genius
Has huge fans. The biggest fan is 17" across. From tip to tip.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 24, 2018)

Jelly pie, Texas butter, and for shits n giggles Chemtrail Cookie Breath fems x2
  

And another jelly pie from the first batch... It jus woukdnt grow. It NVR got any bigger. 3rd set of leaves came out and it just stopped growing. It was weird. Then after about 2 weeks it just started growing again.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 24, 2018)

not that they are not already great deals but i kinda dislike that the discontinued strains start at the auction for double the normal price for them. what are your thoughts on that?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> not that they are not already great deals but i kinda dislike that the discontinued strains start at the auction for double the normal price for them. what are your thoughts on that?


I like it, between that and 25 min counter it keeps me from buying more seeds I already have.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 24, 2018)

There's so many people now that are into the reserve auctions. I think 10 min counters would be better. Alot.more packs would be sold. Before there was only like 20 or 30 people it seemed like. But now it' like there's 100 or more. So it's harder to get a deal. Not that they aren' already a deal. But the new releases are gonna be stupid dumb auctions. But look forward to it.


----------



## aaagreen (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> View attachment 4105693


Nice collection.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 24, 2018)

aaagreen said:


> Nice collection.


Why thank you! It's grown by 3 or 4 more packs this past week, too. Just received my Jupiter and Beyond yesterday.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm currently trying out Hibernate in the solo cup grow competitions. 5 out of 5 seeds popped. 2 of the 5 plants have goofy colas that did not have a growth node at the top and they basically topped themselves into 2 colas. That is a single leaf shaped like a funnel. It is seamless all the way around. Weird...


They are all doing well now. None are showing sex yet so I don't know the male:female ratio.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

I just put 2 cookies and chem in paper towel along with a louis og fem by ole Swerve. My bro has a louis outdoor and its gone through shit without herming and has strong og smell so fuck it. 

I had started 5 peakseeds c99 but 2 went south and didn't cut it so I got room for some cookies and I'm stoked on that, hopefully I get a female out of the 2 beans. Or else I'll just makes some beans, lol.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Mar 24, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Has anyone had germination problems with Agathlan? I have planted 7 seeds so far with none popping after 4 days..




Thats cult classic correct ? Will be popping some soon myself. Hope i dont have gern issues. If i do i will report. Good luck. I usually give up after 7-8 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


>


Yeah but can ya skin a buck or run a trout line?


----------



## nc208 (Mar 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> not that they are not already great deals but i kinda dislike that the discontinued strains start at the auction for double the normal price for them. what are your thoughts on that?


Looks like someones lurking in the background taking in your suggestion, Reverse auctions now reflect discontinued strains prices.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 24, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I'm currently trying out Hibernate in the solo cup grow competitions. 5 out of 5 seeds popped. 2 of the 5 plants have goofy colas that did not have a growth node at the top and they basically topped themselves into 2 colas. That is a single leaf shaped like a funnel. It is seamless all the way around. Weird...
> View attachment 4111445
> 
> They are all doing well now. None are showing sex yet so I don't know the male:female ratio.
> View attachment 4111447


I have two Hibernate juveniles that exhibit the same trait you describe. 

Weird indeed...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> not that they are not already great deals but i kinda dislike that the discontinued strains start at the auction for double the normal price for them. what are your thoughts on that?





nc208 said:


> Looks like someones lurking in the background taking in your suggestion, Reverse auctions now reflect discontinued strains prices.


See that is the kind of customer service that just cant be beat. Ive never seen a company respond so quickly to something a customer says the way @greenpointseeds and GU do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 24, 2018)

Time to germ more CnC and TNT. All males so far with one TNT undetermined. I've had some shitty luck lately with my F/M ratios. Only 1 girl out of 7 Chem D x SSDD as well. I've been pulling males all week and my transplant table is a healthy jungle of boys awaiting the compost bin in the morn. 
What a bummer!

Back to the drawing board.....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time to germ more CnC and TNT. All males so far with one TNT undetermined. I've had some shitty luck lately with my F/M ratios. Only 1 girl out of 7 Chem D x SSDD as well. I've been pulling males all week and my transplant table is a healthy jungle of boys awaiting the compost bin in the morn.
> What a bummer!
> 
> Back to the drawing board.....


Bummer. Knock on wood, I've had the opposite luck the last few rounds of germination, almost all females, and since I only decided to pop 2 CnC I'm hoping my luck continues. 

Hope you have better luck the next go round.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah but can ya skin a buck or run a trout line?


I suppose I could, but trot lines are illegal here and i don't have deer, just horse sized moose. 

I use to run a trapline though, back in my twenties, that went from Kenai to Fairbanks, but now I'm married.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I suppose I could, but trot lines are illegal here and i don't have deer, just horse sized moose.
> 
> I use to run a trapline though, back in my twenties, that went from Kenai to Fairbanks, but now I'm married.


Just teasing. I've personally never skinned anything bigger than a 10 pound catfish or a similar size rabbit, lol. Just quoting some hank. Cheers brother


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah but can ya skin a buck or run a *trout line*?


* - trotline


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> * - trotline


lol I've been singing the wrong lyrics for a while.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lol I've been singing the wrong lyrics for a while.


I actually ran trotlines for catfish when I was a teenager.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually ran trotlines for catfish when I was a teenager.


That makes much more sense then. I grew up in Arkansas and catfish is the main fish for frying down south so trotline for cat is much more plausible that fancy trout fishing. lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually ran trotlines for catfish when I was a teenager.


I still run them... Every now and again. But my favorite method of cat fishing is good ole limb lines. Nothing like a good fresh fried flathead cat. They are exciting to catch as well, they put up a good fight for a cat.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 25, 2018)

Well it has been a while for me since I have ordered anything from GPS. Happened to stop by tonight and found two good lookin' packs that I have been wanting to add to my collection anyway... Got them cheap enough for my liking, a fuckin steal every time yall!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 25, 2018)

Gonna grab that LVTK too if it ever drops down to my liking lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 25, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Looks like someones lurking in the background taking in your suggestion, Reverse auctions now reflect discontinued strains prices.


id like frutiy pebles and banana og testers so i dont have to have a lemon skunk run first as i already got some citrus stuff coming


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 25, 2018)

And on a more serious note
My jelly pie and Tennessee kush #2 @$50
Should be here in just a few days 

Im telling my self i know Gu gave me more nuggets .

Now hold strong for 420? Or make a few purchases without nugs so i can build my nuggets for 420


----------



## dySSyd (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4109916 View attachment 4109914 View attachment 4109915 Chopped my last two Jelly Pie tonight.View attachment 4109911View attachment 4109912



I Lub what you're doing Lubda!!

Hella Decent!!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 25, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I've wanted to try sannies/woodhorse herijuana for years. I tried twice to get it over here... both time seized by CBSA. Got a letter that says we have your seeds... haha. I gave up after that. Sannie has some awesome lines. A brother of mine grew out the killing fields a few years back... that stuff was righteous


If you thought killing fields was fire, try Sugar Punch... Dannie has had heaps of trouble in the last year. From a pest outbreak to getting busted. I talk to him monthly... The Sugary Punch he promises to be released in April. Wow, there is so many good things happening in April from the huge Dominion auction, to the GPS testers then the Sugar Punch being released... Oh and my harvest, oh and birthday. Lol. Come on April!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That makes much more sense then. I grew up in Arkansas and catfish is the main fish for frying down south so trotline for cat is much more plausible that fancy trout fishing. lol


Lots of fancy trout in Arkansas. Been there......Done that.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 25, 2018)

Wondering if anyone here from UK used Greenpoint and paid by card? 
I've placed an order and shortly afterwards I missed a call from a international number...googled the phone number and it says it's for a bicycle company in Amsterdam..?
Unfortunately I can't call back at the moment either.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 25, 2018)

How is the product packaged from GPS?

In almost 14 years of growing i pulled the trigger last night and made my very first seed buy.Can't believe it has taken this long lol.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Flip em early.
> Chinook haze is stretchy as hell...


Chunky speaks truth! They also demand extra N starting 2nd week of flower...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How is the product packaged from GPS?
> 
> In almost 14 years of growing i pulled the trigger last night and made my very first seed buy.Can't believe it has taken this long lol.


Vert: very discrete package no one who sees it will have a clue...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep.
> I only got 3 females out of 11 seeds. Two are 'meh', but one is outstanding.
> None of them smell like oranges yet. Mostly chem & pine.


I have been running chinook haze for a spell, so far all have finished real chem, a faint orange smell fades around wk 5, it's a great med but I was really hoping for more orange/citrus


----------



## ApacheBone (Mar 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> If you thought killing fields was fire, try Sugar Punch... Dannie has had heaps of trouble in the last year. From a pest outbreak to getting busted. I talk to him monthly... The Sugary Punch he promises to be released in April. Wow, there is so many good things happening in April from the huge Dominion auction, to the GPS testers then the Sugar Punch being released... Oh and my harvest, oh and birthday. Lol. Come on April!


Sorry to the thread but I gotta ask. What Dominion auction?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Sorry to the thread but I gotta ask. What Dominion auction?


Duke Diamond VA is going to be selling off a bunch of his personal stash of seeds. 
He's trying to raise money in order to bring his mother out to Colorado and provide the medical care she needs.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 25, 2018)

Ok I'm done until 420 ...2 Gunslinger,1 The Deputy,1 Maverick & 1 Night Rider between overnight/this morning....Was also building up Nuggets for 420..So i just used the rollitup for the discount instead of Nuggets......


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 25, 2018)

Keep looking in those chinook, mine were so far from chem full on tangerine peel/zest

fwiw i have some mimosa also running, another orange family that is a bit more spritzy, hopefully Gu gets the mimosa s1 gear i'll grab for sure


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 25, 2018)

Mimosa S1 and Purple Punch (clone only) S1
~
I should be able to confirm their release date by Tuesday.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Mar 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> If you thought killing fields was fire, try Sugar Punch... Dannie has had heaps of trouble in the last year. From a pest outbreak to getting busted. I talk to him monthly... The Sugary Punch he promises to be released in April. Wow, there is so many good things happening in April from the huge Dominion auction, to the GPS testers then the Sugar Punch being released... Oh and my harvest, oh and birthday. Lol. Come on April!


I would have loved to get some sannie gear, he's got a few crosses that look delightful. The problem is, the 2 times I sent cash over there my seeds got pinched. None of the local seed banks, around here, carry his stuff either.
At this point in the game, I've got almost too many seeds to get thru in my life time, I think I'm gonna just let these ones go and focus on what I got.
Side note, jelly pie and deputy are shaping up nicely as are the couple of bodhi lines I started at the same time. Hoping to get them sexed with in the next 2-3 weeks. Outdoor season is right around the corner, I wanna push these lines outside to see what they are capable of.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And on a more serious note
> My jelly pie and Tennessee kush #2 @$50
> Should be here in just a few days
> 
> ...


Exactly my same thought .......


----------



## WestColorado (Mar 25, 2018)

I've been skimming this thread for days--looking for info on good greenpoint outdoor stains. I picked up a Cnc pack, but saw some comments about 11-12 week flower times... 

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated. I'm in Colorado. Thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Lots of fancy trout in Arkansas. Been there......Done that.


Oh yeah. My mom's husband's side of the trailer park were dirt trash so I grew up not knowing about trout fishing till we had already moved North to Illinois where it was a lot of stocked trout.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 25, 2018)

WestColorado said:


> I've been skimming this thread for days--looking for info on good greenpoint outdoor stains. I picked up a Cnc pack, but saw some comments about 11-12 week flower times...
> 
> Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated. I'm in Colorado. Thanks.


I find most plants take 9to 10 anyways extra week or two wont kill ya lol unless your on a strict harvest schedule


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I find most plants take 9to 10 anyways extra week or two wont kill ya lol unless your on a strict harvest schedule


I stopped tracking days when growing from seed because of this, plants are done when they are done. Clones are a bit easier to put into a time frame, but there is enough variation in most seeds to provide a pretty wide range of finish dates from a 10 pack. All just my opinion of course.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How is the product packaged from GPS?
> 
> In almost 14 years of growing i pulled the trigger last night and made my very first seed buy.Can't believe it has taken this long lol.


This is always been a touchy subject 
Used to be peeps didnt want to say how they are shipped for obvious reasons

I can say ive recived nothing but outstanding service from greenpoint

And if he gets more breeders on board i wouldnt think twice about making it one of my exclusive seed shops


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Gonna grab that LVTK too if it ever drops down to my liking lol.


I said that about Tennessee Kush and now it's out of rotation... 

(I'm on a hunt for "less stinky" strains for my outdoor grow.)


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 25, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I stopped tracking days when growing from seed because of this, plants are done when they are done. Clones are a bit easier to put into a time frame, but there is enough variation in most seeds to provide a pretty wide range of finish dates from a 10 pack. All just my opinion of course.


I do the same thing i just watch the plant and take a note or 2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm all paid up w/4 packs on the way.

Nugget balance is zero so no more temptation.

I'm never buying seeds again...


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 25, 2018)

ya im at 0 too, but now i gotta buy a few to get the numbers back up for, MORE SEEDS, its like im prepping for d day or sumthin :0


----------



## WestColorado (Mar 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I find most plants take 9to 10 anyways extra week or two wont kill ya lol unless your on a strict harvest schedule


Yeah, for sure. Not so much counting days, just usually run into mold issues in the greenhouse around november/december no matter what i try. Had some Diesels go til Christmas last year. trying to avoid that.

Cookie wreck looks promising for early outdoor harvest or maybe Hibernate. Anyone run any others outdoors?


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> transplant table is a healthy jungle of boys awaiting the compost bin in the morn.


Don't toss them, use them for cannabutter. There's more thc in male plants then we give them credit for, and they're perfect for making oils and tinctures.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 25, 2018)

WestColorado said:


> I've been skimming this thread for days--looking for info on good greenpoint outdoor stains. I picked up a Cnc pack, but saw some comments about 11-12 week flower times...
> 
> Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated. I'm in Colorado. Thanks.


I think mine went 9 weeks.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 25, 2018)

most excellent Lubdanugs


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think mine went 9 weeks.View attachment 4111918View attachment 4111920


Perfecto!

As for time to finish some Greenpoint strains will go longer than 9 weeks.
Here's Hicock @ 9 weeks. They might end up going 12.

Btw, I'm digging the sweet fruity Sativa smells on the Hicocks.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 25, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Keep looking in those chinook, mine were so far from chem full on tangerine peel/zest
> 
> fwiw i have some mimosa also running, another orange family that is a bit more spritzy, hopefully Gu gets the mimosa s1 gear i'll grab for sure


Canna: Good to hear there's a full on citrus in my unsoaked seeds! Running some Orange Blossom 6th week flower, room reeks of wet oranges, The Dreamcatcher also smells fruity I am in love, Mimosa sounds like my cup of tea! Can't wait,


----------



## macsnax (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm all paid up w/4 packs on the way.
> 
> Nugget balance is zero so no more temptation.
> 
> I'm never buying seeds again...


Lol


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm all paid up w/4 packs on the way.
> 
> Nugget balance is zero so no more temptation.
> 
> I'm never buying seeds again...


Right Chunky..... right!

Get yer Cackleberry?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Mimosa S1 and Purple Punch (clone only) S1
> ~
> I should be able to confirm their release date by Tuesday.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm all paid up w/4 packs on the way.
> 
> Nugget balance is zero so no more temptation.
> 
> I'm never buying seeds again...


Until 420 huh...


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> This is always been a touchy subject
> Used to be peeps didnt want to say how they are shipped for obvious reasons
> 
> I can say ive recived nothing but outstanding service from greenpoint
> ...



Thanks guys.

Can't believe i'm actually anxious to put money in the mailbox in the mornin.


----------



## Wilksey (Mar 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think mine went 9 weeks.


That's a good looking plant, dude.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Right Chunky..... right!
> 
> Get yer Cackleberry?


No, but cackleberry is out of the auction so I'm safe.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I think i popped 3, and got 2 females.


I just dropped 2 and I'm hoping to find 1 female, love to get 2 but fingers crossed.


----------



## roony (Mar 25, 2018)

Finally below 20$ been watching this strain for days trying to get a good price all the hours paid off


----------



## feva (Mar 25, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I have two Hibernate juveniles that exhibit the same trait you describe.
> 
> Weird indeed...


one of my hibernates doing that also   my other 4 are working on there 4th set


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 25, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Don't toss them, use them for cannabutter. There's more thc in male plants then we give them credit for, and they're perfect for making oils and tinctures.


That's a great idea but I'm already over-run with extra product I've yet to get to. I have a few totes full of last years outdoor bud awaiting processing plus totes full of sugar leaf trim. Its just one of those things I keep putting off. 

Side note: I opened one of the outdoor totes to have a look and it smells amazing. Exactly like a fresh bag of oranges.
It was Usefuls Blood Orange x Genius Thai. I was really taken back by how much the smell had developed over the last few months.

One of the Chem D x SSDD and CnC males are triched out so they may get saved for some future chucks. I haven't seen much on these so I'll try to snap some pics of their structure before binning them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 25, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Sorry to the thread but I gotta ask. What Dominion auction?


I seen it on instagram. I think its an IG specific thing. Its not been said yet exactly where the auctionis or how it will work. But dukes momma is really sick and his brother was not taking care of hercorrectly in Virginia. He is going to move her from VA to Coloradoand try and help her and keep her from going to the nursing home.He has decided to sell out all his own personal vault and will have strains unheard of and super rare is what he claims. All funds willgo to his family crisis.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2018)

I can almost guarantee that @big_shoes_jinglebeans_auction will be the place this happens, but we'll have to wait and see.

I picked up a pack of Dominion Seeds Chem D x C99 reversed, from him today.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2018)

@mrfreshy Hey buddy, I was surfing the past sub-ancient parts of the forum a minute ago and I seen that you grew out Night Rider. How was the terps and stone on that one? Lubda Nugz I believe said it was straight pinesol. What did you yourself think? Wonder how dominant the i-95 is in this strain? I am looking for a straight i-95 pheno.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 26, 2018)

Damn you whoever snagged those gunslinger at 29 bucks 3 seconds before the price drop last night. So close to making an order


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2018)

I finally snagged a LVTK... Been watching it for days and kept missing it... I seen it yesterday 20 bucks cheaper but decided to be an idiot and try my patience... Failed miserably. But at least I got it now


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 26, 2018)

roony said:


> Finally below 20$View attachment 4112033 been watching this strain for days trying to get a good price all the hours paid off


Dammit it was you! Haha I knew I should tagged it at$29


----------



## roony (Mar 26, 2018)

Sorry man i gotta say im awfully glad you didnt i might have cried a little


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anyone run Maverick? I always hear to get goji og genes if possible but haven't run too many og to know better or not


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 26, 2018)

When sending in cash or money orders i'm assuming all i gotta include is my order numbers?


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> When sending in cash or money orders i'm assuming all i gotta include is my order numbers?


That's all i do, stick the cash in an envelope and reference the order number on the outside of the envelope with a thank you. Envelope goes in a flat rate $5 box. Tape it up so no fuckery and get the tracking #.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 26, 2018)

Yep!! 


vertnugs said:


> When sending in cash or money orders i'm assuming all i gotta include is my order numbers?


Yep!!


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> That's all i do, stick the cash in an envelope and reference the order number on the outside of the envelope with a thank you. Envelope goes in a flat rate $5 box. Tape it up so no fuckery and get the tracking #.





Derrick83 said:


> Yep!!
> 
> Yep!!



Thank you fellas.

I like the box idea @CannaBruh.Cash in a simple envelope puts me on edge a bit.Do i just ask at the post office for the tracking #?


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 26, 2018)

1 more ?

A few weeks ago when i found the auctions there was quite a bit more to pick from.Jelly Pie,TNT,Tomahawk yadda yadda yadda.Is this gear not on the auctions due to stock?Is that how GPS determines what is in the auction?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 26, 2018)

Well I said screw it and picked up a pack of evergreen. I dig the less purple and more frosty variety so I think this work out alright for a next run. The years garden slots are officially full now. May toss a few outside this summer to see how they handle


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> 1 more ?
> 
> A few weeks ago when i found the auctions there was quite a bit more to pick from.Jelly Pie,TNT,Tomahawk yadda yadda yadda.Is this gear not on the auctions due to stock?Is that how GPS determines what is in the auction?


They rotate it every week or other week
Just keep checking it every now and again.

Only bad thing is if a strain you want goes out of stock before you get it.

I can rest now that i got a jelly pie! But im holding for 420 unless i happen to catch a great price.

Plus the awsome rewards program pulls you back in


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Well I said screw it and picked up a pack of evergreen. I dig the less purple and more frosty variety so I think this work out alright for a next run. The years garden slots are officially full now. May toss a few outside this summer to see how they handle


I already have my little veg room full 

Thought about setting the ones i got i veg now 
Outside so they get nice and big but i have to rig up a light deprivation set up

That way i can get started on gps gear now!


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I already have my little veg room full
> 
> Thought about setting the ones i got i veg now
> Outside so they get nice and big but i have to rig up a light deprivation set up
> ...


I just dropped some dank genetics in my rdwc. I'm thinking about starting a veg room in the attic with some of those spare 315 units. It's going to get too hot soon tho


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Thank you fellas.
> 
> I like the box idea @CannaBruh.Cash in a simple envelope puts me on edge a bit.Do i just ask at the post office for the tracking #?


I would just use a Priority Flat Rate Envelope!! Cheers!!


----------



## the gnome (Mar 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> But im holding for 420 unless i happen to catch a great price.


same here....

*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Chinook Haze 1 $15.69
*Subtotal:* $15.69
*Total Savings* -$15.69
*Shipping:* $5.65 via Ground (Tracked)
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $5.65


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2018)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Has anyone run Maverick? I always hear to get goji og genes if possible but haven't run too many og to know better or not


I've seen a lot of people buy it but no pics yet. 

Maverick & purple mountain majesty were in my first order but probably won't be in the rotation for a while. (Both are goji strains.)


----------



## roony (Mar 26, 2018)

Did they shut down the auction for a bit or does it usaully come and go?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Dust in the wind 
The sales are just dust in the wiiiiiinnnnddd sorry


----------



## roony (Mar 26, 2018)

Bummer till next time


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 26, 2018)

the gnome said:


> same here....
> 
> *Product* *Quantity* *Price*
> Chinook Haze 1 $15.69
> ...


yeh, I had it in the cart for an hour, then decided not to.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 26, 2018)

I almost bought it but have 4 packs already lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 26, 2018)

roony said:


> Did they shut down the auction for a bit or does it usaully come and go?


Look in discontinued seems they are swapping things.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> yeh, I had it in the cart for an hour, then decided not to.


I was gonna wait for another price change, I was beat, and it was the witching hour.
I said enuff and hit the hay

thanks for keeping it on ice for me


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I finally snagged a LVTK... Been watching it for days and kept missing it... I seen it yesterday 20 bucks cheaper but decided to be an idiot and try my patience... Failed miserably. But at least I got it now
> 
> View attachment 4112185


Think of it as a investment of Nuggets ..New stuff tomorrow/420 coming..They will not go to waste...


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> When sending in cash or money orders i'm assuming all i gotta include is my order numbers?


When i send a MO since i have the reciept..I just double envelope /put the order # on the inside envelope put a stamp on it & send....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you @gu and @greenpointseeds ! 
Have a look at the monthly photo contest thread over at his site, to find yourself with a similar care package.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Mar 26, 2018)

I am getting back into the game after a 5 year or so hiatus.. Going with Greenpoint seeds for my first run. Looks like nothing but fire. Any strain suggestions from anyone who has run GU's gear? I love anything with citrus and/or berry notes and prefer slightly sativa leaning strains. Orange Blossom Special and Chinook Haze have piqued my interest. Anyone grown these out? Also watching out for the Mimosa S1's GU posted about recently. Cheers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 26, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I am getting back into the game after a 5 year or so hiatus.. Going with Greenpoint seeds for my first run. Looks like nothing but fire. Any strain suggestions from anyone who has run GU's gear? I love anything with citrus and/or berry notes and prefer slightly sativa leaning strains. Orange Blossom Special and Chinook Haze have piqued my interest. Anyone grown these out? Also watching out for the Mimosa S1's GU posted about recently. Cheers!


I just started week 8 and all of my chinook haze smell like pine & chem -- zero orange zest. 

They look like it will be another 2-3 weeks to finish, so maybe the orange terps show up later???


----------



## feva (Mar 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you @gu and @greenpointseeds !
> Have a look at the monthly photo contest thread over at his site, to find yourself with a similar care package. View attachment 4112361


congrats that was a awesome pic got my vote. glad i found greenpoint. one hell of a dude big props to you Gu. Hope i have a chance at a win with the hibernates. still a couple months off before the good pics. im sure the people gonna come flooding in now seeing his killer contests.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 26, 2018)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> Has anyone run Maverick? I always hear to get goji og genes if possible but haven't run too many og to know better or not


I really like goji og so maverick was my 1st choice.I put 1/2 a pack to pop,100% germ..but all boys


----------



## THT (Mar 26, 2018)

Not trying to brag, but between a friend and myself, we've got almost all the GPS strains now. I can finally stop looking at the auction .












If only I could stop looking at the auction.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No, but cackleberry is out of the auction so I'm safe.


Here's your relapse chip, gimme back the 10 day chip...


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I finally snagged a LVTK... Been watching it for days and kept missing it... I seen it yesterday 20 bucks cheaper but decided to be an idiot and try my patience... Failed miserably. But at least I got it now
> 
> View attachment 4112185


Did you forget rollitup discount?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

Just into jars Jelly Pie #1


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you @gu and @greenpointseeds !
> Have a look at the monthly photo contest thread over at his site, to find yourself with a similar care package. View attachment 4112361


Nice, that was a great shot. Who got second.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Mar 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, that was a great shot. Who got second.


Thank you LubdaNugs! It looks like you got second!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 26, 2018)

Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just started week 8 and all of my chinook haze smell like pine & chem -- zero orange zest.
> 
> They look like it will be another 2-3 weeks to finish, so maybe the orange terps show up later???


It happens a lot with crosses. I have two tangerine powers that one has a sort of orange peel smell and one that has a lime smell no orange. 

Meanwhile I've found two great tasting orange phenos in my Miyagi cross (buddha's dream by sin city x critical sensi star by delicious seeds) 1 pheno had great high but the latest one was a dud potency wise. But I never expected to find an orange pheno in the cross at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2018)

It's page 666


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

Sundance Kid #1.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

Sundance Kid #3


----------



## main cola (Mar 26, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Dang that's one chunky girl
Beautiful looking plant


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #3View attachment 4112513


My latest acquisition thanks to your photos.... they both look awesome!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> Dang that's one chunky girl
> Beautiful looking plant


Thanks man!!! I like em chunky.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2018)

Has anyone ran the iron horse yet?


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Has anyone ran the iron horse yet?


No sir,but it is up to bat next.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #3View attachment 4112513


Sexy work, Lubda.

Which one is Stardawg and which one is Sunset dominant? Thanks for sharing the beautiful work.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2018)

#3 is the sunset pheno for sure. #1 seems to be a blend, it has a ton of Stardawg funk and a little citrus mixed in.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Winning!


----------



## macsnax (Mar 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just into jars Jelly Pie #1View attachment 4112502


Looks delicious.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey, @LubdaNugs. How did you like the jelly?
Can you also compare your Sunset to the Jelly on their strengths and possible weaknesses.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Tomahawk.
This strain did not check all the boxes for me. 
 
They may end up exceptional smoke, but they did not perform as I had hoped they would.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok, here are my little baby Bodega. No foilage shots here. I have had 5 solos in each 5g bubble bucket since Saturday. I'd say they like it. I'm gonna give them a few days to get roots into the water and then flip them to 12/12 for 3 days to sex them.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tomahawk.
> This strain did not check all the boxes for me.
> View attachment 4112552
> They may end up exceptional smoke, but they did not perform as I had hoped they would.


 well that's not what I want to hear but appreciate the honesty they were the next in Line to get pop after I'm done with the Jelly pie what don't you not like about it?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> well that's not what I want to hear but appreciate the honesty they were the next in Line to get pop after I'm done with the Jelly pie what don't you not like about it?


Don't worry, they are vigorous and nanner free. This could be my luck in this pack. I have 2 or 3 more to run if I want to revisit it.
One Tomahawk was vigorous and the rest were Meh.
Extremely vine like growth pattern on floppy bendy stems. Some were straight Gorilla Glue mothballs and others were Stardawg leaning, but without his nice bud structure.
I didn't foresee this type of plant being expressed by this cross, but I'm still learning.


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Don't worry, they are vigorous and nanner free. This could be my luck in this pack. I have 2 or 3 more to run if I want to revisit it.
> One Tomahawk was vigorous and the rest were Meh.
> Extremely vine like growth pattern on floppy bendy stems. Some were straight Gorilla Glue mothballs and others were Stardawg leaning, but without his nice bud structure.
> I didn't foresee this type of plant being expressed by this cross, but I'm still learning.


Sounds like she isn't good for an outdoor run ill have to try her next winter then thanx for the heads up what do u have going next?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> No sir,but it is up to bat next.


Awesome, I'm interested in what that kosher does.

Hope you find something good in them beans!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Sounds like she isn't good for an outdoor run ill have to try her next winter then thanx for the heads up what do u have going next?


I've got some favorite cuts of Jelly Pie, Lucky 7s, and Copper Chem hanging around for another run, but right now i have some stray pollen chucks started of Garlix x ? and Copper Chem x ?- im just curious what they are and how the moms outcross. Those, some home chucks and a couple of other breeders packs on my next run.

I should be chopping the Dreamcatchers, Snake Oil and Guard Dawg x Stardawg any day now.
I can honestly say that these and the Lucky 7s, Jelly Pies, Copper Chem, are my favorite strains that ive grown.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got some favorite cuts of Jelly Pie, Lucky 7s, and Copper Chem hanging around for another run, but right now i have some stray pollen chucks started of Garlix x ? and Copper Chem x ?- im just curious what they are and how the moms outcross. Those, some home chucks and a couple of other breeders packs on my next run.
> 
> I should be chopping the Dreamcatchers, Snake Oil and Guard Dawg x Stardawg any day now.
> I can honestly say that these and the Lucky 7s, Jelly Pies, Copper Chem, are my favorite strains that ive grown.


Damn make me want to make sure i get at least one pack of that copper chem or get more jelly pie to do some searching


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 26, 2018)

Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Man with Gu's cool attitude
And everyones, so far awsome pics .

Im really considering saying fuck it and shelving the lemon skunk run for later and popping some GPS now!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn make me want to make sure i get at least one pack of that copper chem or get more jelly pie to do dome searching


If you love that funky Chem then you'll want the Copper Chem. 
Shit will make your eyes water.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

@Cold$moke I could drop some off one of these days. 
I've got another couple of weeks on a few Coppers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
> Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


Im a hard core diy guy i rarely pay anyone to do anything (even when mabey i should)

Im looking into it but i thought those guys where precharged and ready to rock?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If you love that funky Chem then you'll want the Copper Chem.
> Shit will make your eyes water.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> @Cold$moke I could drop some off one of these days.
> I've got another couple of weeks on a few Coppers.


I might hit you up on that been having some pretty tasty lookin pics


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Did you forget rollitup discount?


I must have sdd... Thanks for giving me the heads up. I used to be on the GPS forum 24/7 and knew every discount code and sale available but I have been super busy with my own thing going on lately.

What is the code? Thanks again for pointing that out.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I might hit you up on that been having some pretty tasty lookin pics


I go through that way 2wice a day on my way to and from Skankorage.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I go through that way 2wice a day on my way to and from Skankorage.


Im just glad i live close to a guy running alot of good gear


----------



## jonsnow399 (Mar 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
> Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


Both, pull vacuum and hope for the best.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's page 666


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I must have sdd... Thanks for giving me the heads up. I used to be on the GPS forum 24/7 and knew every discount code and sale available but I have been super busy with my own thing going on lately.
> 
> What is the code? Thanks again for pointing that out.


Code is "rollitup"


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Code is "rollitup"


Thank you buddy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2018)

Here are a few of my GPS warriors. I did not include all of them because a few are recovering from a minor nitrogen deficiency, so they weren't feeling the camera.

I plan to have them thrown into flower in a few days. Doing a thorough pest investigation before I let them enter, standard protocol lol.

I will have that deficiency corrected in no time, these already are. They are in an organic base mix.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 27, 2018)

@Bakersfield how many gps strains have you gone through?


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Really nice looking! How's the aroma on those?


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 27, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Bakersfield how many gps strains have you gone through?


Curious too


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
> Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


Wasn't too difficult, just very intimidating. You'll have to vacuum the lines for two reasons ; remove air in the line, and to leak test the lines. You 100% need to vacuum the lines or you'll kill the charge by losing it to a leak, or lose a ton of the splits efficiency due air in your system. Luckily the ac splits come charged, so after running a vacuum you wait for 20+ min to make sure the vacuum holds. If it does, you turn a bolt and it'll release the charge. YouTube is very helpful. You'll find many legit videos from the manufacturer. (You can get a vacuum for free at your local auto store. You may need an adapter to hook up the lines)


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Bakersfield how many gps strains have you gone through?


The Deputy, Skypilot, Bruce Banner #3 x Monster Cookies, Black Gold, Garlix, Copper Chem, Gunslinger, Lucky 7s, Jelly Pie, Tomahawk, Dreamcatcher, Snake Oil, and Guard Dawg x Stardawg.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Mar 27, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I really like goji og so maverick was my 1st choice.I put 1/2 a pack to pop,100% germ..but all boys


Breed all the things lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
> Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


When they put mine in they used a vacuum. Its good to have someone that knows mini split install. They are a little different than a normal ac install.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2018)

8 weeks in and 2 California Cannon are turning longish buds very thick. They seem dense as well. Reminds me a bit of Dynamite Diesel. Sour smell today and fuel/skunk also.

One Night Rider at 5 weeks showing nice branching and getting trichs. Average size and same look as previous Riders. Very loud today in a Piney sort of way with lemon and definite skunk. It was hard to pick up on anything else after messin' with her.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Nice!! Really Nice!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2018)

Left with one female out of the 5 dreamcatchers I popped. Gonna pop the rest of that pack and a full pack of pig whistle next.
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 27, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Wasn't too difficult, just very intimidating. You'll have to vacuum the lines for two reasons ; remove air in the line, and to leak test the lines. You 100% need to vacuum the lines or you'll kill the charge by losing it to a leak, or lose a ton of the splits efficiency due air in your system. Luckily the ac splits come charged, so after running a vacuum you wait for 20+ min to make sure the vacuum holds. If it does, you turn a bolt and it'll release the charge. YouTube is very helpful. You'll find many legit videos from the manufacturer. (You can get a vacuum for free at your local auto store. You may need an adapter to hook up the lines)


Thanks guys for the input.ill have him come out and do it.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Left with one female out of the 5 dreamcatchers I popped. Gonna pop the rest of that pack and a full pack of pig whistle next.
> Cheers


My first 5 Dream Catchers gave no females and at the moment have 1 male and 4 not tellin' yet. Second attempt to find a girl.


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 27, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Nice!! Really Nice!!


Frosty Asf!!!..Time is running out Stoned Drifter


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I go through that way 2wice a day on my way to and from Skankorage.


Can you see Russia from there?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Left with one female out of the 5 dreamcatchers I popped. Gonna pop the rest of that pack and a full pack of pig whistle next.
> Cheers


1 of 5 that blows unless you were looking for studs....Looking to see that Pig Whistle


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 27, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Nice!! Really Nice!!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 27, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Frosty Asf!!!..Time is running out Stoned Drifter


Yup! I'm going to wait 3-5 days , hopefully she finishes up by then.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 27, 2018)

I can see Missouri from my house!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 27, 2018)

Obs gets flipped in two or three days. Along with jelly pie Buu's Breath (OGKB dom)

OBS IS front left and not sure which is jelly pies without looking at the tags. The other OBS #3 is male. Has really heavy citrus stem rub. Showed sex pretty quick. About 23 days.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My first 5 Dream Catchers gave no females and at the moment have 1 male and 4 not tellin' yet. Second attempt to find a girl.


I had 3 show male, 1 show both sexes, and one show female. 5 seeds of one strain is pretty limited to pass judgement, but obviously hoping for better from the rest of the gps gear I have. 
Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 27, 2018)

Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
Jelly Pie #1
 
Sundance Kid #1
 
Sundance Kid #3


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I had 3 show male, 1 show both sexes, and one show female. 5 seeds of one strain is pretty limited to pass judgement, but obviously hoping for better from the rest of the gps gear I have.
> Cheers


From what I have read so far there seems to be a high male/female ratio with his gear. Decided to pop 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk just to be safe. Actually looking forward to finding a nice male to chuck with.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4112954
> Sundance Kid #1
> ...


I dig the good trim.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I can see Missouri from my house!


I can see California with binoculars, and it better stay over there if it knows what's good for it.


----------



## tatonka (Mar 27, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Just started some pig whistle in the back and chinook haze at the front
> View attachment 4111016


I'm running both these strains right now


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 27, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> From what I have read so far there seems to be a high male/female ratio with his gear. Decided to pop 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk just to be safe. Actually looking forward to finding a nice male to chuck with.


I think it's more likely (as in most aspects of life) that people tend to loudly note when they are unhappy and are much more quiet when happy.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 27, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Wow what a great shot of a great plant. Man... I keep seeing all these diff pics and its making me change my mind about what pack to start first every time lol. Definitely enter it!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Can you see Russia from there?


There's just a thousand miles of Alaska in all directions from here.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> There's just a thousand miles of Alaska in all directions from here.


Yeah but you got grizzlys, giant moose and alcoholics oh shit I think I fit right in!


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm running both these strains right nowView attachment 4113012


what is the setup you're using? is that dtw or f&d or something else? nice and neat whatever the case


----------



## tatonka (Mar 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> what is the setup you're using? is that dtw or f&d or something else? nice and neat whatever the case


It is a hillbilly octopot.
Air pot, net pot and 3 gallon tote of solution.
Based on kratky 
No bubbles or chiller. It is highly effective


----------



## tatonka (Mar 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> It is a hillbilly octopot.
> Air pot, net pot and 3 gallon tote of solution.
> Based on kratky
> No bubbles or chiller. It is highly effective


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4113062


awesome. coco/perlite?


----------



## tatonka (Mar 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> awesome. coco/perlite?


Yes


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4113062


Wow!!! Impressive Plants look very nice...Man all these newfangled ways to grow are something else...Old dog here may have to learn some new things,hehehe


----------



## Stoobie (Mar 28, 2018)

Does anyone know when the reverse auctions will return? I've checked the past 3 days and keep seeing "No products were found matching your selection."


----------



## greywind (Mar 28, 2018)

Stoobie said:


> Does anyone know when the reverse auctions will return? I've checked the past 3 days and keep seeing "No products were found matching your selection."


The auctions usually run over the weekend, and with Gu's new feminized offerings being made available 4/1 (I think), this is just the calm before the storm. And then 4/20 right around the corner and the new tester frenzy, well, April is going to be crazy. I'm glad I'm a fully rehabilitated seed junky... like a dozen days of no seed buying for me. That was after grabbing the Cookies & Chem I needed, of course. Cheers!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4112954
> Sundance Kid #1
> ...


Great looking buds!!
Nice swollen pods!
So could you post a description of each one?
Mahalo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Great looking buds!!
> Nice swollen pods!
> So could you post a description of each one?
> Mahalo


Thanks, I’ll post a description once they are cured.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4112956



yes! super nice in the extreme lubda





I couldn't stand it and popped a pak of JP sunday
11:11... all germ'd
all heads were poking out of the grodan yesterday

btw
tested any yet?
i'm betting the babes milk money taste will be a huge plus knowing what the GStomper
can do not even counting the cherry pie in the mix


----------



## hillbill (Mar 28, 2018)

I think I see 4/4 Butch Cassidy poking up in the solo cup!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 28, 2018)

Grabbed my first pack from GPS today! 
The Deputy, can't wait to pop these and add the genetics to my collection.

I have to say the customer service from Ally and Gu has been excellent throughout. Helped me out a bunch!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 28, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yes! super nice in the extreme lubda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None have been tested yet. The one pictured is the Stardawg leaner. The grape pie leaner is still drying and it has the craziest grape candy smell. The other one seems to be a blend, but I’m not sure yet. I’ll try the Stardawg leaner this weekend, when I have time to fully evaluate the buzz.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Grabbed my first pack from GPS today!
> The Deputy, can't wait to pop these and add the genetics to my collection.
> 
> I have to say the customer service from Ally and Gu has been excellent throughout. Helped me out a bunch!


Look for the more red pheno. The one I had was strawberry flavored, probably the diesel coming thru.

That one featured a nice alert but incapable buzz.


----------



## tatonka (Mar 28, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Wow!!! Impressive Plants look very nice...Man all these newfangled ways to grow are something else...Old dog here may have to learn some new things,hehehe


You need to try this


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4112954
> Sundance Kid #1
> ...


Nice and frosty Lub! Is their smell holding true the first week in the jars?


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 28, 2018)

@Gu, you just broke Instagram with your last 3 post! Lol


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 28, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> I think it's more likely (as in most aspects of life) that people tend to loudly note when they are unhappy and are much more quiet when happy.


I did have a higher male ratio with chinook haze but Dreamcatcher & Orange Blossom were 4 for 4 females .....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> I think it's more likely (as in most aspects of life) that people tend to loudly note when they are unhappy and are much more quiet when happy.


Your theory definitely does not apply to this thread. 
Ass kissing abounds...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Nice and frosty Lub! Is their smell holding true the first week in the jars?


They are smelling wonderful, just tested the Sundance Kid #1 and it has me in a very happy place.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 28, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> @Gu, you just broke Instagram with your last 3 post! Lol


i had to go look when you posted and now Gu~ has brought the love here.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd never forget my home! Email goes out tomorrow morning. Has tester dates and times on it


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> You need to try this


When i move i just may try 1 or 2 ,that's interesting as heck...the plants get all their water/food needs from the tote below? Also that where you water them from?...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I dig the good trim.


I was picky when selecting for the photo shoot.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 28, 2018)

Am I doing this right? 

The top two are my infant Bodegas and the bottom pic was my last hydro run about 4 weeks into veg right before flipping to 12/12.


----------



## tatonka (Mar 28, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> When i move i just may try 1 or 2 ,that's interesting as heck...the plants get all their water/food needs from the tote below? Also that where you water them from?...


Yes. The plants only get nutrients from the tote. I don't water from the Top. I let the reservoir get pretty low every third watering and count that as a new batch of solution. I haven't had any toxicity problems. I can still dump out and mix new if I fuck up. I am lazy and this is pretty maintenance free. I am using Cutting Edge solutions. My buddy and I have done side by side grows of same cutting and this new system gets the plant three times the size in the same amount of time. Side by side, I mean fabric pot vs. this sub irrigated system.
Two root systems, terrestrial in the air pot and hydro roots in the tub.


----------



## feva (Mar 28, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4113062


so do you just grow them in the airpot and once roots


tatonka said:


> Yes. The plants only get nutrients from the tote. I don't water from the Top. I let the reservoir get pretty low every third watering and count that as a new batch of solution. I haven't had any toxicity problems. I can still dump out and mix new if I fuck up. I am lazy and this is pretty maintenance free. I am using Cutting Edge solutions. My buddy and I have done side by side grows of same cutting and this new system gets the plant three times the size in the same amount of time. Side by side, I mean fabric pot vs. this sub irrigated system.
> Two root systems, terrestrial in the air pot and hydro roots in the tub.


do you hand water untill the roots reach the tote?


----------



## bigfattone420 (Mar 28, 2018)

feva said:


> so do you just grow them in the airpot and once roots
> 
> do you hand water untill the roots reach the tote?


Doing the side by side was really interesting.Was wondering about the water just being there would it get funky or something like that since there wasn't any movement (from a pump) underneath.The plants look good/healthy.....


----------



## tatonka (Mar 28, 2018)

feva said:


> so do you just grow them in the airpot and once roots
> 
> do you hand water untill the roots reach the tote?


I start in air pot and hand water until they get about this big then I put in tote.
The net pot submerged in the solution and causes a wicking action.


----------



## tatonka (Mar 28, 2018)

bigfattone420 said:


> Doing the side by side was really interesting.Was wondering about the water just being there would it get funky or something like that since there wasn't any movement (from a pump) underneath.The plants look good/healthy.....Oh yeah i see Cutting Edge solutions are right here in Ga,not too far from me..Never heard of them..


I still get a little worried about the solution getting funky but I haven't really had any negative consequences using this system. We grew a shit pile of 6 foot tomato plants last summer for months in 1/2 gallon containers of solution. That's how we got to this. It's the new shit. We have tried every kind of hydroponics and this is painless.
This is called the USS Starwalker


----------



## the gnome (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'd never forget my home! Email goes out tomorrow morning. Has tester dates and times on it


does the email let us know what to do to get on the list?


----------



## Heisengrow (Mar 29, 2018)

Drywall going in.did all the ceilings in plywood so I can hang shit and put stuff up the way I need to.
got my ac guy coming on Tuesday.i upped the ac for my flower room to 24,000 btu.wont be long I'll be back on the map running all this greenpoint shit.ill have almost 72 buckets running mostly all greenpoint in separate rooms.
Stay tuned.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 29, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I have been running chinook haze for a spell, so far all have finished real chem, a faint orange smell fades around wk 5, it's a great med but I was really hoping for more orange/citrus


It seems I lucked out. I still have a jar from last summer and I just call it the tangerine stuff. It was so tang like tang in your mouth. After 6 month cure it has some chem to it but seriously even making bubble hash it smelled like the most tropical tangi all the way. 
My doc holiday is straight blueberry og. Funny my first gps run well over a year ago I didn't clone any and seems I had all the phenotype I wanted. Idiot.
Live and learn. It's always the one you don't clone.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Drywall going in.did all the ceilings in plywood so I can hang shit and put stuff up the way I need to.
> got my ac guy coming on Tuesday.i upped the ac for my flower room to 24,000 btu.wont be long I'll be back on the map running all this greenpoint shit.ill have almost 72 buckets running mostly all greenpoint in separate rooms.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> ...


12’ ceilings, sweet.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

did any1 get the email yet i still havent gotten it


----------



## Nugs1 (Mar 29, 2018)

How often do they do reverse auctions? I see they haven't had anything up in a couple days.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> How often do they do reverse auctions? I see they haven't had anything up in a couple days.


mostly its random sometimes they are during the week mostly weekends. With the new releases this sunday and 420 coming there will be some awesome sales soon i bet


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> From what I have read so far there seems to be a high male/female ratio with his gear. Decided to pop 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk just to be safe. Actually looking forward to finding a nice male to chuck with.


It’s called statistical probabilities. unfortunately some People don’t understand how genetics works, and cry when they get a bunch of males... but that just means someone else got a pack loaded with females at some point... random chance can be a bitch sometimes lol. Good luck in your search for a pollen chucker! I’m doing the same when I start popping!


----------



## main cola (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> did any1 get the email yet i still havent gotten it


Yes got my email about 15 minutes ago


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

@Gu~ so the testers will be avail like any other pack on the site just cart it and checkout? 

1 min window is short so i want to make sure we know what were doing id like to run that stardawgBx2


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

They will be listed on the store like any other pack but at zero dollars


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> It’s called statistical probabilities. unfortunately some People don’t understand how genetics works, and cry when they get a bunch of males... but that just means someone else got a pack loaded with females at some point... random chance can be a bitch sometimes lol. Good luck in your search for a pollen chucker! I’m doing the same when I start popping!


Shut the fuck up and stop grandstanding. 

You are not an expert on cannabis genetics or statistics...


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> It’s called statistical probabilities. unfortunately some People don’t understand how genetics works, and cry when they get a bunch of males... but that just means someone else got a pack loaded with females at some point... random chance can be a bitch sometimes lol. Good luck in your search for a pollen chucker! I’m doing the same when I start popping!


Great post! Right on the money. The only person here that’s popped over 100 seeds of every gps strain was sackmasta. Hickok Haze stood out as the only high male ratio strain. That too also may have been a population problem


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great post! Right on the money. The only person here that’s popped over 100 seeds of every gps strain was sackmasta. Hickok Haze stood out as the only high male ratio strain. That too also may have been a population problem


Does environment affect male/female ratios?


----------



## Nugs1 (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> mostly its random sometimes they are during the week mostly weekends. With the new releases this sunday and 420 coming there will be some awesome sales soon i bet


Thanks for the reply, I'm not trying to be cheap but I don't have a lot of liquid $$ right now. I want to try those genes on gps. I've been doing my research and it looks like its on point.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does environment affect male/female ratios?


I’m not sure. This guy that wore a Rasta wig and French beret told me it did.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m not sure. This guy that wore a Rasta wig and French beret told me it did.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

DAMMIT 
GU beat me to the punch!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shut the fuck up and stop grandstanding.
> 
> You are not an expert on cannabis genetics or statistics...


wow chunky, tell me how you really feel. not "grandstanding" here, just saying that there are people who base their opinions on small samples when they get an undesirable result, and don't take to account that sample size is everything. No, I'm not an expert in either of those fields nor did I claim to be, but even someone like myself with a incremental amount of education in both can deduce that there are going to be outcomes that are improbable/undesirable when it comes to getting random seeds in a pack.

unless you have something worthwhile to contribute, keep your mouth shut next time


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> wow chunky, tell me how you really feel. not "grandstanding" here, just saying that there are people who base their opinions on small samples when they get an undesirable result, and don't take to account that sample size is everything. No, I'm not an expert in either of those fields nor did I claim to be, but even someone like myself with a incremental amount of education in both can deduce that there are going to be outcomes that are improbable/undesirable when it comes to getting random seeds in a pack.
> 
> unless you have something worthwhile to contribute, keep your mouth shut next time


Dude you are famous for giving shitty advice. 
How old are you?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Not appreciated.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude you are famous for giving shitty advice.
> How old are you?


im not here to argue with you chunky. this is Gu's thread, not yours.

edit: technically not Gu's but you know what i mean


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> im not here to argue with you chunky. this is Gu's thread, not yours.
> 
> edit: technically not Gu's but you know what i mean


Now you are the censor?
Nobody owns a thread...


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now you are the censor?
> Nobody owns a thread...


no but i can tell that you are not here to have an informed conversation.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> no but i can tell that you are not here to have an informed conversation.


Would you like to talk about cannabis genetics, male/female ratios, and environment? 
(FYI there's already a thread about that... )


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


>


That's a good one!!!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2018)

I experienced a severe “boy bomb” a while back. The boys appeared over several strains from different breeders and my own personal chucks. One of my emergency plantings then went 8/9 female! PLANT MORE SEED!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Come on now guys, let's keep one thread on this forum positive!!!
I have enjoyed the mostly drama free-ness of it!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Come on now guys, let's keep one thread on this forum positive!!!
> I have enjoyed the mostly drama free-ness of it!


agreed!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Come on now guys, let's keep one thread on this forum positive!!!
> I have enjoyed the mostly drama free-ness of it!


this thread has been super drama filled the past few months thank the mods for cleaning up all the shit, this thread has probably been a mod nightmare lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I experienced a severe “boy bomb” a while back. The boys appeared over several strains from different breeders and my own personal chucks. One of my emergency plantings then went 8/9 female! PLANT MORE SEED!


i got 6 packs of evergreen im going to be running through this summer some indoor some out hoping I find a high female ratio


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great post! Right on the money. The only person here that’s popped over 100 seeds of every gps strain was sackmasta. Hickok Haze stood out as the only high male ratio strain. That too also may have been a population problem


If I may ask, what do you mean by population problem? Just too many plants in too tight an area that perhaps skewed results?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> If I may ask, what do you mean by population problem? Just too many plants in too tight an area that perhaps skewed results?


Sorry about that, I meant population size.

As in, if sackmasta popped 500 Hickok haze seeds, would the male trend still be there? What about 1000?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

M/F ratio is entirely luck of the draw. If there were ways to manipulate it we would all know about it.

On a side note @Gu when you state on the gps website that "all Red headed Stranger crosses were dogshit plain and simple" can you elaborate on why that is? and does it include Pig Whistle?
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2018)

I know a really simple way to increase the M/F % 
For anyone that is unhappy when they get males .....

JUST BUY FEM. SEEDS 
Problem solved


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> M/F ratio is entirely luck of the draw. If there were ways to manipulate it we would all know about it.
> 
> On a side note @Gu when you state on the gps website that "all Red headed Stranger crosses were dogshit plain and simple" can you elaborate on why that is? and does it include Pig Whistle?
> Cheers


I ran a ton of the RHS cross and I was completely unsatisfied. I guess I'm just spoiled with the Wild West Series.
Pig Whistle is discontinued. I tried to offer something different, I should try not to do that.


----------



## Doc13 (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about that, I meant population size.
> 
> As in, if sackmasta popped 500 Hickok haze seeds, would the male trend still be there? What about 1000?


Ah, cool. Thanks, I too have often wondered that about various sample sizes in numerous aspects of life. .


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I ran a ton of the RHS cross and I was completely unsatisfied. I guess I'm just spoiled with the Wild West Series.
> Pig Whistle is discontinued. I tried to offer something different, I should try not to do that.


speaking of the WWS... will you be releasing more of the Sky Dweller? Had my eye on that one and didn't get a chance to pick it up!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I ran a ton of the RHS cross and I was completely unsatisfied. I guess I'm just spoiled with the Wild West Series.
> Pig Whistle is discontinued. I tried to offer something different, I should try not to do that.


Thank you sir for the quick response. As always I appreciate your great customer service.
Discontinued or not you are stating a cross you are selling is "dogshit" which of course isn't stated on the page I purchased it from.If it was, I am sure myself and others, would not of purchased it. Why are you still selling something that is "dogshit"? Am I wrong in thinking if it is shit it shouldn't be up for sale? 
Cheers


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you sir for the quick response. As always I appreciate your great customer service.
> Discontinued or not you are stating a cross you are selling is "dogshit" which of course isn't stated on the page I purchased it from.If it was, I am sure myself and others, would not of purchased it. Why are you still selling something that is "dogshit"? Am I wrong in thinking if it is shit it shouldn't be up for sale?
> Cheers


i agree i would have not bought it had the description said growing this strain may result in dogshit lolmaybe well get lucky


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does environment affect male/female ratios?


Yes it does. Going to dig up my mmj growers handbook so I can cite the source and specifics, but it's affected by humidity and temperature. Seedlings that are highly stressed tend to be males, which might explain why the prettiest un-sexed plants tend to be males due to their vigor and hardiness.(Just a personal observation.). Also, I'm sure genetics play a role Regarding male / female ratio.

I also noticed that after adding more environment controls to my "Pre-Veg" area,such as heat pad controls with temperature probes, dedicated T-5 lights and automated temperature regulating fans, not only did I have a much higher success rate of seed germination, healthier and uniform growing plants, I noticed a higher ratio of females. Also, starting them healthy from day 1, I found far more keepers and saved time and money on care for my plants and seedlings.

Give me several hours and I'll dig up that book and post a screen shot with its details. I can personally confirm it's true from experience.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i agree i would have not bought it had the description said growing this strain may result in dogshit lolmaybe well get lucky



My full pack went into germ yesterday.
Maybe you are right. Maybe we will show that this shit strain isn't so shit lol
I really hope so because I have been wanting to run some williams wonder genes for years now.
Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

Feel free to return them.

I do a pretty good job about letting you know what kind of strains you're getting yourself into.
Plenty of customer reviews and strain lineage. If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.

Either way, y'all know the deal. I guarantee you'll be happy with the outcome. And if there is an issue just shoot me a line. I use the feedback to get better, always!

My preferences may differ from yours, and I'll be honest about my opinions.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> M/F ratio is entirely luck of the draw. *If there were ways to manipulate it we would all know about it.*
> 
> On a side note @Gu when you state on the gps website that "all Red headed Stranger crosses were dogshit plain and simple" can you elaborate on why that is? and does it include Pig Whistle?
> Cheers


What makes you so sure? 

All scientific discoveries began with a consensus rooted in ignorance...


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 29, 2018)

I know some one who thinks Ford is dogshit.............


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Feel free to return them.
> 
> I do a pretty good job about letting you know what kind of strains you're getting yourself into.
> Plenty of customer reviews and strain lineage. If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.
> ...


Thanks man. I appreciate your candor.
What qualifies a strain for being "discontinued"? I hope it's not because they suck -- I've got a shitload of them.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Feel free to return them.
> 
> I do a pretty good job about letting you know what kind of strains you're getting yourself into.
> Plenty of customer reviews and strain lineage. If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.
> ...


i think i got my pig whistle for the cost of shipping so i dont care enough to return them ill grow them. if they turn out shitty they turn out shitty. ill let everyone know my experience with them but i cant complain when the price is so dirt cheap to begin with, if the bud is undesirable it will go into the cannabutter pile


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 29, 2018)

The reason they are discontinued is because they don't sell well.

Too many products on the store is what my research lead me to conclude.

I took the bottom 50% lowest selling products and labeled them as discontinued.

~

I still do have the mothers though. In case I need to bring them back the right way some day.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The reason they are discontinued is because they don't sell well.
> 
> Too many products on the store is what my research lead me to conclude.
> 
> ...


PLEASE, bring back the Lemon Fizz, Famine, irikanji and Ghost OG crosses. If that doesn't happen soon......


Im still angry at myself for not keeping cuts of the irikanji and Famine x Stardawg crosses. I've never had babies that stunk as bad as these two did.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The reason they are discontinued is because they don't sell well.
> 
> Too many products on the store is what my research lead me to conclude.
> 
> ...


lol... smart man.
all it takes is for someone posting a few shit-kickin pics of it 
AND
it's a given it'll start flying off the shelves
knowing human nature is always an asset, especially when in bizness deals


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i think i got my pig whistle for the cost of shipping so i dont care enough to return them ill grow them. if they turn out shitty they turn out shitty. ill let everyone know my experience with them but i cant complain when the price is so dirt cheap to begin with, if the bud is undesirable it will go into the cannabutter pile


Amen brother. 
I go through a lot of cannabutter and roll a lot of joints, so a little fluffy herb is fine. Sometimes it even improves the texture and makes joints burn better. 

But I fucking hate hermies! 
A few bananas at the very end are OK, but early hermies fuck shit up.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Feel free to return them.
> 
> I do a pretty good job about letting you know what kind of strains you're getting yourself into.
> Plenty of customer reviews and strain lineage. If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.
> ...


Again thank you sir for your second to none customer service. I will not be returning them as they will be breaking ground in the next few days. 
Lets also be frank about the reviews on gps and say they are great at saying everything is great. As for the lineage that is exactly what I have based all of my GPS purchases on. As there are very few actual reviews on any of the strains. Which is why in this case it actually isn't the customer, who is being reassured of a products quality, then learns it is less then desirable, should be taking the blame. I do not think I am being unrealistic to expect a breeder to not being selling something they consider to be "dogshit" 
I also am not trying to be some hateful dickhead. I am more then happy with what I paid for my GPS gear.I bring this up because it seems to contrast sharply with the integrity I believe you to have.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i think i got my pig whistle for the cost of shipping so i dont care enough to return them ill grow them. if they turn out shitty they turn out shitty. ill let everyone know my experience with them but i cant complain when the price is so dirt cheap to begin with, if the bud is undesirable it will go into the cannabutter pile


I gave my pack of pig whistle to a buddy who's a big fan of sativa. He's got half in veg right now. (100% germ rate)

Should I say something? 
I remember seeing comments from a few people who liked how pig whistle turned out...


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I gave my pack of pig whistle to a buddy who's a big fan of sativa. He's got half in veg right now. (100% germ rate)
> 
> Should I say something?
> I remember seeing comments from a few people who liked how pig whistle turned out...


cant say i remember seeing any1 finish the PW i know some are running it now and it looked good in veg. just because one person didnt like it doesnt mean another wouldnt.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> cant say i remember seeing any1 finish the PW i know some are running it now and it looked good in veg. just because one person didnt like it doesnt mean another wouldnt.


Up until a few recently mentioned being in veg I also do not recall seeing anything about PW. Lets change that one EverGG 
Cheers


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Amen brother.
> I go through a lot of cannabutter and roll a lot of joints, so a little fluffy herb is fine. Sometimes it even improves the texture and makes joints burn better.
> 
> But I fucking hate hermies!
> A few bananas at the very end are OK, but early hermies fuck shit up.


Funny thing.... strains back when I started growing NEVER hermaphrodited!!!
But strains were grown from seed, not clones, and were bred each generation you grew them.
Clone only breeding is seriously screwing up the cannabis gene pool!!
People need to stop breeding for popularity!!
Guys I talk to in the seed business, only want to work with the popular clones!!
Look at Greenpoint seeds!!
It's hit a male to every clone out in the market, and sell em!!
And to be ok, with herms even at the endof the cycle.....no good!!!
What if you running perpetual style?

Nothing personal @Gu, but that's my opinion.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Up until a few recently mentioned being in veg I also do not recall seeing anything about PW. Lets change that one EverGG
> Cheers


looking forward to seeing your turn out these are going to be apart of my outdoor run so i have atleast 2 more months for my PW


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> looking forward to seeing your turn out these are going to be apart of my outdoor run so i have atleast 2 more months for my PW


Then you will be finishing yours before me lol Plus we get to show in and out just like a pornstar. The current bunch in the flowering room have 6+ weeks togo before I even start flowering these redheaded cocksucker hahaha
Cheers


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Funny thing.... strains back when I started growing NEVER hermaphrodited!!!
> But strains were grown from seed, not clones, and were bred each generation you grew them.
> Clone only breeding is seriously screwing up the cannabis gene pool!!
> People need to stop breeding for popularity!!
> ...


i run perpetual and i never have a problem with late flower nanners but i keep my rooms separate, i also usually let my plants go later than most as i like to keep most of my stuff for a knock you out night time session ( except sativas ) so their not really hermies just trying to reproduce themselves since they are essentially dying and havent been pollinated yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> cant say i remember seeing any1 finish the PW i know some are running it now and it looked good in veg. just because one person didnt like it doesnt mean another wouldnt.


The whole seed popping thing is like gambling anyway. 
If I was growing for money, I'd only run seeds when I was looking for mother plants to clone. 
As a hobbyist, I'm intrigued with variety and enjoy rolling the genetic dice.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Then you will be finishing yours before me lol Plus we get to show in and out just like a pornstar. The current bunch in the flowering room have 6+ weeks togo before I even start flowering these redheaded cocksucker hahaha
> Cheers


idk man thats 2 months before i put them outside probably another month n a half till i pop them then 4+ months outdoors before chop


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> idk man thats 2 months before i put them outside probably another month n a half till i pop them then 4+ months outdoors before chop


I completely misread your post and pictured you in some far off land with an outdoor crop that just started flowering haha
Cheers


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The whole seed popping thing is like gambling anyway.
> If I was growing for money, I'd only run seeds when I was looking for mother plants to clone.
> As a hobbyist, I'm intrigued with variety and enjoy rolling the genetic dice.


i also only grow as a hobby i have two mothers that i clone at the moment but still pop seeds when i find a great pheneo i replace a mom as i only keep 2 at a time. I am fortunate enough to know other growers near by so we tend to pass plants around helps to keep variety but save your favorites. like say i want to get rid of a mother id ask them if someone wants it (they almost always do) and they do the same so we keep our genetic pool full


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I completely misread your post and pictured you in some far off land with an outdoor crop that just started flowering haha
> Cheers


nope im in the northeastern us its still 30 degrees here... wish i was flowering outdoors right now haha


----------



## kona gold (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> i run perpetual and i never have a problem with late flower nanners but i keep my rooms separate, i also usually let my plants go later than most as i like to keep most of my stuff for a knock you out night time session ( except sativas )


Separate rooms help.
I learned a very long time ago from a very well respected local grower, that when you are sure it's finished....give them two more weeks.
Indoors or out, never used to get herms.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> nope im in the northeastern us its still 30 degrees here... wish i was flowering outdoors right now haha


Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, here. No idea wtf 30 f is but it is still below zero Celsius here. 2+ months before our last frost still.
Look forward to seeing your GPS gear outdoors !!!
Cheers


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Cape Breton, Nova Scotia, here. No idea wtf 30 f is but it is still below zero Celsius here. 2+ months before our last frost still.
> Look forward to seeing your GPS gear outdoors !!!
> Cheers


its about negative 1 Celsius


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 29, 2018)

Triple Nova at 23 days since 12/12 light change. 
This 2x3 Scrog is 2 plants that were clones I took from a flowering plant last grow so they have grown very weird. Last grow was 2 TNs. This pheno smells like grape jam.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Triple Nova at 23 days since 12/12 light change.View attachment 4113725 View attachment 4113726
> This 2x3 Scrog is 2 plants that were clones I took from a flowering plant last grow so they have grown very weird. Last grow was 2 TNs. This pheno smells like grape jam.


What you did was monster cropping 
That’s why you experienced different growth. I do it to save a strain, if needed.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> M/F ratio is entirely luck of the draw. If there were ways to manipulate it we would all know about it.


well, we could reasonably infer that there is a way to manipulate the sex of cannabis plants by silencing or intentionally expressing a gene. for example, we can make a plant hermaphrodite intentionally with things like colloidal silver to produce male sex parts from a female plant and produce fem seeds. So there is one of two things happening here, a gene is either being silenced or a silent gene is being expressed that would otherwise be non functional due to the lack of a Y chromosome.

in this study, though it is from 1998, the researchers were able to isolate a karyotype of _C. sativa _https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/cytologia1929/63/4/63_4_459/_pdf and found that cannabis does operate on the XY sex determination system.

so even though the sex determination system is XY, there are other genes that function in the expression of sex parts.  just as in humans for example, a person can genetically be male, XY, but lack the SRY gene which results in the inability to express the information on the sex chromosome that initiates the development of male sex organs and characteristics like facial hair, and the result is a female phenotype with a male genotype.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Triple Nova at 23 days since 12/12 light change.View attachment 4113725 View attachment 4113726
> This 2x3 Scrog is 2 plants that were clones I took from a flowering plant last grow so they have grown very weird. Last grow was 2 TNs. This pheno smells like grape jam.


Awesome! I've got a pack of Triple Nova that's due to be delivered today!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> well, we could reasonably infer that there is a way to manipulate the sex of cannabis plants by silencing or intentionally expressing a gene. for example, we can make a plant hermaphrodite intentionally with things like colloidal silver to produce male sex parts from a female plant and produce fem seeds. So there is one of two things happening here, a gene is either being silenced or a silent gene is being expressed that would otherwise be non functional due to the lack of a Y chromosome.
> 
> in this study, though it is from 1998, the researchers were able to isolate a karyotype of _C. sativa _https://www.jstage.jst.go.jp/article/cytologia1929/63/4/63_4_459/_pdf and found that cannabis does operate on the XY sex determination system.
> 
> so even though the sex determination system is XY, there are other genes that function in the expression of sex parts. just as in humans for example, a person can genetically be male, XY, but lack the SRY gene which results in the inability to express the information on the sex chromosome that initiates the development of male sex organs and characteristics like facial hair, and the result is a female phenotype with a male genotype.



So again I will say M/F is totally luck of the draw at this point. Until there is a many times over a confirmed way of influencing it for the average grower, it remain luck of the draw. The good thing is it still remains true only one good female is needed to produce copious amounts of ganja and offspring. I would rather find that one female then have people try to fuck with the genes trying to determine its sex.
Cheers


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So again I will say M/F is totally luck of the draw at this point. Until there is a many times over a confirmed way of influencing it for the average grower, it remain luck of the draw. The good thing is it still remains true only one good female is needed to produce copious amounts of ganja and offspring. I would rather find that one female then have people try to fuck with the genes trying to determine its sex.
> Cheers


totally agree with you! nature can take care of itself, we def don't need to be messing with it like that haha.


----------



## rikdabrick (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I ran a ton of the RHS cross and I was completely unsatisfied. I guess I'm just spoiled with the Wild West Series.
> Pig Whistle is discontinued. I tried to offer something different, I should try not to do that.


If it's any consolation to anyone, Pig Whistle had at least a couple great reviews before the website was redone. MAYBE your chances are lower on finding a keeper, but there was a couple people who left reviews that said they found an awesome Red Headed Stranger pheno. I bought a pack and I won't be scared to grow them out. I'll take my chances to find a nice RHS leaning pheno.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 29, 2018)

Cookies and Chem on the left 10 days into 12/12.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 29, 2018)

Cookie wreck on the right, also 10 days into 12/12.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 29, 2018)

@Gu~ are the mimosas, purple punch and wedding cake limited stock like the 4/20 testers or are they a regular release?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.


Literally LOL'd here.

I'd guess that some people have elevated their perception of GPS to 'can't lose' status, largely because there's never heard a discouraging word. At least I haven't heard or read. I didn't care much for the Monster Cookies lines I tried, and took one look at Pig Whistle and saw Williams Wonder. All I needed not to be interested, regardless of price.



Gu~ said:


> Either way, y'all know the deal. I guarantee you'll be happy with the outcome. And if there is an issue just shoot me a line. I use the feedback to get better, always!


I sure hope Tony Green reads this thread.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Cookie wreck on the right, also 10 days into 12/12.
> View attachment 4113755


holy crap look at that lighting!!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> holy crap look at that lighting!!!


I'm loving the strips! Lol. I have about 50 or more strips left if I feel I am short on light! Currently my 5x5 tent has about 970 watts of light, with the capability of around 1440 watts. Not much shade in there.


----------



## Offcenter (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> holy crap look at that lighting!!!


i know dude, i'm rarely like ooohh, but that look like a fun time in there


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 29, 2018)

My simple 2d lighting over my scrog. You can see the far red puck up there, too. My next purchase will be 3 more far red pucks for the 5x5.


----------



## the gnome (Mar 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Drywall going in.did all the ceilings in plywood so I can hang shit and put stuff up the way I need to.
> got my ac guy coming on Tuesday.i upped the ac for my flower room to 24,000 btu.wont be long I'll be back on the map running all this greenpoint shit.ill have almost 72 buckets running mostly all greenpoint in separate rooms.
> Stay tuned.
> 
> ...



nice, very nice Hiesy.
the excitement on a build out cam make ya feel like a kid on christmas again.
at least it did on mine 
i was big on the insulation factor in mine, my walls/ceiling average R-45-50


----------



## tatonka (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great post! Right on the money. The only person here that’s popped over 100 seeds of every gps strain was sackmasta. Hickok Haze stood out as the only high male ratio strain. That too also may have been a population problem


I had 4 males out of 6 with the pig whistle 
2 males out of 6 with the Hickock haze.
Three of the Hickock haze ladies are identical in every way.
BTW, the huge tree ones are female


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


You in Denver yet?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

the gnome said:


> nice, very nice Hiesy.
> the excitement on a build out cam make ya feel like a kid on christmas again.
> at least it did on mine
> i was big on the insulation factor in mine, my walls/ceiling average R-45-50


Just never forget the vapor barrier!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem. Day 70. Gonna wait 3-5 days more. I might enter this pic in the monthly contest.View attachment 4112508


Black leaves, same structure... yeah, that looks very similar to the pheno I have in flower. How are the terps?


----------



## roony (Mar 29, 2018)

These came in today

I love delivery day!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 29, 2018)

Shit did i miss the drop?

Or will they be in stock on sunday?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 29, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> You in Denver yet?


Haha! Not yet!



suthrngrwr said:


> Black leaves, same structure... yeah, that looks very similar to the pheno I have in flower. How are the terps?


Mainly cloudy. I still see some clear, and very little amber.



ShLUbY said:


> Wow what a great shot of a great plant. Man... I keep seeing all these diff pics and its making me change my mind about what pack to start first every time lol. Definitely enter it!


 Thanks man!!! Im sure you'll love the cookies n chem!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit did i miss the drop?
> 
> Or will they be in stock on sunday?


No Sunday you didn’t miss it


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 29, 2018)

Whew 

My last order should be here tomorrow.

I've just been torn 
trying to figure out what to pop cause im at that halfway mark in my rooms .


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Haha! Not yet!
> 
> 
> Mainly cloudy. I still see some clear, and very little amber.
> ...


I'm positive I will and I only popped 5 seeds out of the 11 in the pack. I hope to find another keeper when I grow the remaining seeds in the future.

Also, terps is short for terpenes. I was asking how the plant smells!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> They will be listed on the store like any other pack but at zero dollars


Awesome....


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Whew
> 
> My last order should be here tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Cookies & Chem, Tomahawk, Sundance Kid, Jelly Pie, Purple Badlands and Copper Chem are clear standouts from the Wild West series so far. Pick one (or more) of those and you can't lose!

Anyone know if this plant is Forum Cut or OGKB dominant? She's developing vegetative growth over flowers (flower sites are small), even as week 6 of flower draws to a close. Wonder if the NPK ratio is off for this girl?

Pic taken at day 32.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does environment affect male/female ratios?


I'm almost positive when the female plant is pollinated it either gets xx or xy chromosomes. There is no way to decide or change male to female ratio. Once it gets that chromosome. That's it. Now environment can change a female to male by herming. But not the other way around. Males can' go female bc of stress. You have to introduce a hormone or chemical.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Yes it does. Going to dig up my mmj growers handbook so I can cite the source and specifics, but it's affected by humidity and temperature. Seedlings that are highly stressed tend to be males, which might explain why the prettiest un-sexed plants tend to be males due to their vigor and hardiness.(Just a personal observation.). Also, I'm sure genetics play a role Regarding male / female ratio.
> 
> I also noticed that after adding more environment controls to my "Pre-Veg" area,such as heat pad controls with temperature probes, dedicated T-5 lights and automated temperature regulating fans, not only did I have a much higher success rate of seed germination, healthier and uniform growing plants, I noticed a higher ratio of females. Also, starting them healthy from day 1, I found far more keepers and saved time and money on care for my plants and seedlings.
> 
> Give me several hours and I'll dig up that book and post a screen shot with its details. I can personally confirm it's true from experience.


I'd like to see a scientific study showing you can change chromosomes in veg. That's horseshit. That's like saying you find your wife is having a boy and you wanted a girl so if you eat lots of N it'll change to a girl


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'd like to see a scientific study showing you can change chromosomes in veg. That' horseshit. That' like saying you find your wife is having a boy and u wanted a girl so if you eat lots of N it'll change to a girl


Environmental factors do affect male-to-female ratios in all animals (and plants). Birth ratios will almost always hover around 50/50 given large population samples and sufficient time sampling. However, there is evidence that indicates that birth ratios can favor male or female offspring due to selective pressure, such as a lack of suitable mothers or fathers. Northern Europeans share a common gene that causes the male-to-female birth ratio to favor males (by as much as 50%, i.e. the ratio is 75/25 male-to-female). Clearly that would have been caused by wars or other pressures that thin the male population.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Environmental factors do affect male-to-female ratios in all animals (and plants). Birth ratios will almost always hover around 50/50 given large population samples and sufficient time sampling. However, there is evidence that indicates that birth ratios can favor male or female offspring due to selective pressure, such as a lack of suitable mothers or fathers. Northern Europeans share a common gene that causes the male-to-female birth ratio to favor males (by as much as 50%, i.e. the ratio is 75/25 male-to-female). Clearly that would have been caused by wars or other pressures that thin the male population.


So your saying a dried seed in my pack right now is neither male or female. That's not true. You have to have that pair of chromosomes to paired to make the seed embryos. So I'm gonna have to call false. I' not saying you are wrong. But until I see actual evidence saying my needs are fukn Bruce Jenner until popped I call horse shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Environmental factors do affect male-to-female ratios in all animals (and plants). Birth ratios will almost always hover around 50/50 given large population samples and sufficient time sampling. However, there is evidence that indicates that birth ratios can favor male or female offspring due to selective pressure, such as a lack of suitable mothers or fathers. Northern Europeans share a common gene that causes the male-to-female birth ratio to favor males (by as much as 50%, i.e. the ratio is 75/25 male-to-female). Clearly that would have been caused by wars or other pressures that thin the male population.


I agree with that during the actual pollination but not in the germing. When the calyxes is impregnated it is either impregnated eith xx or xy not both. And to change it would need both. And it can not have an extra set of chromosomes. Unless mutant. Just like humans. 46 pairs. Unless you have down syndrome or mutant. I know bad reference lol. But just making my point


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree with that during the actual pollination but not in the germing.


Now you understand! Each grain of pollen contains either XY chromosome pairs or XX chromosome pairs, clearly determining the sex at the time of inception. _However_, due to genes and their ability to be switched on and off (often times more than once throughout the life of an organism) through environmental stress it is possible that a seed which contains XY chromosome pairs can express itself as female.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

I mean if that was the case you could select female or male during germination there would be no use in making female seeds while on the plant and ruining bud with sts or silver. You could jus do it during germ and you cant.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

I agree a xy seed could be either. But not xx.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I mean if the case was you could select female or male during germination there would be no use.in making female seeds while on the plant and tying bud with sts or silver. You could jus do it during germ and you cant.


I am alleging that it is possible. No one has a sufficient understanding of genetic manipulation or developed economic processes to do so. Just because someone hasn't figured it out now (or in the past), doesn't mean it isn't possible.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree a xy seed could be either. But not xx.


Yes and the resulting phenotype would likely express some undesirable (or even desirable) recessive traits due to having an X- and Y-chromosome.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Yes and the resulting phenotype would likely express some undesirable (or even desirable) recessive traits due to having an X- and Y-chromosome.


Check that out. We had a discussion and not one arguement. Why can't everyone else do that. LoL.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Check that out. We had a discussion and not one arguement. Why can't everyone else do that. LoL.


Because we can't all be hip & cool like you? 

You really should delete your down syndrome comment. 
That shit isn't funny at all...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Check that out. We had a discussion and not one arguement. Why can't everyone else do that. LoL.


Because discussions are learning opportunities, but people tend to treat them as an opportunity to prove yourself as being correct and therefore superior. If you remove your ego wonderful things happen


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

I'm not saying this is fact or true but, I was watching a live vid from mike at exotic, and he went on to say he runs low humidity and higher temps when searching for males for a higher m to f ratio. Don't jump down my throat here, I'm just saying dude knows some stuff.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Because we can't all be hip & cool like you?
> 
> You really should delete your down syndrome comment.
> That shit isn't funny at all...


Yet another one to ignore. I'm pretty sure you jus got into it with another member on here already today. You jus can't get along with anyone.... I bet you're a real winner with the ladies too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yet another one to ignore. I'm pretty sure you jus got into it with another member on here already today. You jus can't get along with anyone.... I bet you're a real winner with the ladies too.


LOL 

Your immaturity is showing, junior.
Why don't you share another joke about handicapped people...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 29, 2018)

Dream catcher week 7


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 29, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> It’s called statistical probabilities. unfortunately some People don’t understand how genetics works, and cry when they get a bunch of males... but that just means someone else got a pack loaded with females at some point... random chance can be a bitch sometimes lol. Good luck in your search for a pollen chucker! I’m doing the same when I start popping!


Well I sure hope my statistical probabilities are with me this round! Only pop 4 beans at a time, so it sucks when I get only 1 or 2 fems to put in my 4x4 tent. Trying to raise my odds this time, so I put 8 down this time. Its no different then buying a lottery ticket to me.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Check that out. We had a discussion and not one arguement. Why can't everyone else do that. LoL.


that's what i was trying to do earlier until i was insulted LOL

loving the input here though. definitely genes can be turned on and off.. and it seems likely that there is a gene that expresses male morphology even in an all female plant (i.e. feminizing)... so there is definitely more than just XY going on here... male could go female with mutation inactivating Y chromosome (assuming proper gene dosage with one functional X), or female can go male by the activation or inactivation of some gene(s). As pointed out... we understand so little still. Most of our genetic advances have happened in the last 20-25 years, and with cannabis being federally illegal, the research just isn't in. but if it goes legal, guaranteed we'll know as much about cannabis as we do tobacco or maize, or arabadopsis. Most of what we know about plant genetics comes from crops that have a heavy role in the industrial food market. Once this goes legal, or gets rescheduled at least, we will start to unlock these mysteries of this great plant!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So again I will say M/F is totally luck of the draw at this point. Until there is a many times over a confirmed way of influencing it for the average grower, it remain luck of the draw. The good thing is it still remains true only one good female is needed to produce copious amounts of ganja and offspring. I would rather find that one female then have people try to fuck with the genes trying to determine its sex.
> Cheers


I was gonna post this the other day but deleted it.

All I know is luck is involved but you can help your luck out, imo. I follow old advice I've read a few places over the years, I think I read it first in Ed's or Jorge" books and the theory makes sense. 

Seeds are not predetermined and sex is not decided till after the seedling is 2 weeks old. Even DNA testing for sex makes you wait 2 weeks before you can test plants.

The theory is is seeds are exposed to drought like conditions the male to female ratio will be higher because the seed is expecting a drought year with lack of resources. 

Making seeds takes a lot of energy and water so the if the seeds produce more females it is likely those plants will not produce seeds that years and the gene pool dies. If those same seeds produce more males it is likely the males' pollen might find some near by female that is in better environmental conditions.

Now if in the first 2 weeks it is cool and wet then the seeds predict a year with enough rain/water to produce seeds so the ratio of females will be higher.

The tips I've read are:
Blue spectrum fluorescent/MH/led
higher nitrogen ratio in nutrients
14/10 on/off lights
cooler temps verus higher temps 68-72ish 

I don't always do the 14/10 because I have clones and I sometimes use heating pad for winter but temps overall are on the low side. Also for the last couple years I have used mixed spectrum t5 bulbs in my 4 bulb 4ft light, but I went back to full blue the other day.

As you said typically it's 50/50 or close but I, knock on wood, have never had a 1/5 type male to female, that's nuts! My last few popping have been:

4/5 females of grapes 13 hazeman
4/4 female goji og
5/8 my miyagi cross
4/8 my miyagi

Next up are 2 Cookies'n'chem and 4 c99 by peak, I'm hoping for all females this time, lol but if I get a male of the CnC he's going to hit up some ladies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'd like to see a scientific study showing you can change chromosomes in veg. That's horseshit. That's like saying you find your wife is having a boy and you wanted a girl so if you eat lots of N it'll change to a girl


No, it's not. We are human beings dude not plants. You can't cut your finger off and grow a whole new you so...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I mean if that was the case you could select female or male during germination there would be no use in making female seeds while on the plant and ruining bud with sts or silver. You could jus do it during germ and you cant.


Life will find a way, it's part of evolution. 

Humans always want things to be right or wrong black or white but we live in the grey.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does environment affect male/female ratios?





Gu~ said:


> I’m not sure. This guy that wore a Rasta wig and French beret told me it did.


@Gu I LOLed hard, because that's where I found the info regarding environment and its effects on Male/Female Ratio.

@Chunky Stool Here you go. I took screen shots of the book and pages regarding Male/Female and environment. (Please remember, that there are other things that may effect Male/Female ratio such as... getting lucky, or the genetics involved. This post was meant to help everyone out with what they CAN control.)

I also started going pure organic until after 20-30 days after reading this, due to nutrients having an affect on the Male/Female ratio. I have to agree with what he says. After fitting the environment to these specifications, I've starting noticing a big increase in females of about 60-70% Female to Male ratio. Enjoy the read.


----------



## Derrick83 (Mar 29, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> @Gu I LOLed hard, because that's where I found the info regarding environment and its effects on Male/Female Ratio.
> 
> @Chunky Stool Here you go. I took screen shots of the book and pages regarding Male/Female and environment.
> 
> ...


I read that book too!!


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> I read that book too!!


Definitely one of the better ones. So much misleading information on the internet/forums it's a solid guide for people, but can also be a little scary and overwhelming for new grower.


----------



## 757growin (Mar 29, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Definitely one of the better ones. So much misleading information on the internet/forums it's a solid guide for people.


It's a great beginners guide. Then you learn how to grow and know better then to go back to the book for advice.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4113874
> 
> Dream catcher week 7


Beautiful. What does she smell like? Balanced, or Blue dream dominant?


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 29, 2018)

757growin said:


> It's a great beginners guide. Then you learn how to grow and know better then to go back to the book for advice.


I totally agree, It becomes very instinctual. I had a thick layer of dust on all my books. Starting off, I was looking for a very rigid schedule and rules to follow, like maintaining and working on a car. As soon as I got rid of that mentality, and starting looking at the plants as things with their own personality with changing needs, then I actually starting finding success.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 29, 2018)

I started 5 Gunslinger and 5 Moondance got 5/5 male GS and 4/5 female MD...
So is it luck or environment? I think it's luck.. I personally don't agree with everything Jorge says..


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, it's not. We are human beings dude not plants. You can't cut your finger off and grow a whole new you so...


And btw eith stem cell you can clone cells so actually with cells you can grow an ear with your DNA on the back of a mouse. so you are wrong.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And btw eith stem cell you can clone cells so actually with cells you can grow an ear with your DNA on the back of a mouse. so you are wrong.


No, I am not. Cut your finger off and show us the new you. You can't do it, period. Sure humans with a lot of money and resources can clone cells but ain't no one cloning humans by cutting off body parts.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, I am not. Cut your finger off and show us the new you. You can't do it, period. Sure humans with a lot of money and resources can clone cells but ain't no one cloning humans by cutting off body parts.


I'm not argueing with you. Clones of plants are not 100% exact identical copies of the plant u cut it off of. And you can take cells and create other cells which then create an embryo and grow a child from it with matching dna. So yes you are wrong. There are quite a few test tube babies. My point was just give reference. The clone had the same genetic make up as the mother plant. But if you grow it out it won't look identical. Jus as making a human wouldn't be the exact same but would have the same genetic make up.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> ain't no one cloning humans by cutting off body parts.


Not Yet!


----------



## genuity (Mar 29, 2018)

Pop enough seeds,and the ratio will change +-_-


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

But this thread is way off topic now. So how bout some OBS starting flower tomorrow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not argueing with you. Clones of plants are not 100% exact identical copies of the plant u cut it off of. And you can take cells and create other cells which then create an embryo and grow a child from it with matching dna. So yes you are wrong. There are quite a few test tube babies. My point was just give reference. The clone had the same genetic make up as the mother plant. But if you grow it out it won't look identical. Jus as making a human wouldn't be the exact same but would have the same genetic make up.


Dude, there is no arguing but I like how you try to put it on me. Humans can not now or ever clone the way plants do. If a piece of plant breaks off and falls to the ground and there is enough moisture it will sprout roots and grow a plant, humans will not. My point is human bodies and plant bodies do not act the same in their biological processes.


----------



## HydoDan (Mar 29, 2018)

First GPS grow Moondance..


----------



## Craigson (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not argueing with you. Clones of plants are not 100% exact identical copies of the plant u cut it off of. And you can take cells and create other cells which then create an embryo and grow a child from it with matching dna. So yes you are wrong. There are quite a few test tube babies. My point was just give reference. The clone had the same genetic make up as the mother plant. But if you grow it out it won't look identical. Jus as making a human wouldn't be the exact same but would have the same genetic make up.


I agree w the clone variance for sure.
I ran a SOG w 88 clones, Few diff strains. A lot of the diff clones of the same mother ended up finishing quite differently depending how much more/less light they got, water/feeding, pruning, etc..
That was mostly because its quite difficult to fully maintsin 88 clones lol
It was quite surprising though how much they varied in trich production, colouring, bud density.
W small clones a few days more in veg made a huge diff in yields too.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude, there is no arguing but I like how you try to put it on me. Humans can not now or ever clone the way plants do. If a piece of plant breaks off and falls to the ground and there is enough moisture it will sprout roots and grow a plant, humans will not. My point is human bodies and plant bodies do not act the same in their biological processes.


Wtf are you talking about. No one is putting anything on anyone. But now you are changing what you previously posted. Now you adding other variables. Bc u were wrong to begin with. For Christ fuknsakes I said it was a reference. And if you get off the pot forums and read some actual news. Or went to college and got an education you would be able to provide a decent arguement. But you cant. Bc the post you posted is wrong end of story. No one said anything about cutting a fucking finger off throwing it on a wet ground and it growing another fucking human. Did they. No that was your uneducated ass. I have already made my point, maybe you shoukd do some research on human cell genome and cloning. Instead of just opening your mouth about something you have no idea what you are talking about. It is better to be thought a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.. But you did the exact opposite


----------



## nc208 (Mar 29, 2018)

how aboot we take this "conversation" to PM and lets leave this thread to growing GPS gear.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2018)

2 confirmed TNT females in flower now. I really like the structure of the TNT. Mine have nice thick stalks and great branching. I'll throw some pics up soon.
My CnC were all males but I germed 4 more this morning. Bound to get a least one or two girls this round (hopefully)

Tomahawks and LVTK are chuggin right along too and should be ready for the bloom room in another week or so.

As far as the sexual variants in cannabis - I'm not touching this one because its right up there with "flushing" as far as "opinions" and anecdotal findings. There is far too much out dated misinformation, partly due to "bro science" and of course those that are _misinterpreting_ scientific data. 

Everyone chill, go burn one and have a good night


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 2 confirmed TNT females in flower now. I really like the structure of the TNT. Mine have nice thick stalks and great branching. I'll throw some pics up soon.
> My CnC were all males but I germed 4 more this morning. Bound to get a least one or two girls this round (hopefully)
> 
> Tomahawks and LVTK are chuggin right along too and should be ready for the bloom room in another week or so.
> ...


How many seeds did you get in the lvtk?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 29, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How many seeds did you get in the lvtk?


I think I got at least 8 and I believe they're sold as packs of 5 fems
Extra seeds are always a nice bonus


----------



## macsnax (Mar 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think I got at least 8 and I believe they're sold as packs of 5 fems
> Extra seeds are always a nice bonus


Nice, I was curious because I had 7 in my triple nova puck. Cool pucks too, I had to open one because they looked so big for just a couple seeds. Gotta love bonus seeds.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 29, 2018)

I had read some where if you wanted higher chances of females to pop seeds without heat mats ? 

Anyone ever experience anything like this?


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had read some where if you wanted higher chances of females to pop seeds without heat mats ?
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything like this?


Ill find out in a few weeks Ive got 30 started in a cold bathroom no heat mat. 98%germ lol
Here's five of the strains.
Left blue is black gold, left orange is copper, right orange is garlix, right purple is TD chem star and back middle purple is my Chuck of Cali's, sour d x TD, 91 chem 12.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Funny thing.... strains back when I started growing NEVER hermaphrodited!!!
> But strains were grown from seed, not clones, and were bred each generation you grew them.
> Clone only breeding is seriously screwing up the cannabis gene pool!!
> People need to stop breeding for popularity!!
> ...


Sorry to disagree, but hermies are a natural characteristic of the cannabis plant. Some will do it earlier, but it's part of the normal cycle of the plant. All will hermie if left in flower long enough. It's called rodelization...look it up. There are connoisseurs and collectors that grow many of the rare strains, and of course the popular ones are going to be grown more....ease of growing, flavor, potency and decent yields...that's what people want. There are a lot of people breeding out there. That's one of the reasons I buy Greenpoint. I don't live in a legal state, and clones are hard to come by, so good genetics to throw into my little "breeding program" are always welcome.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Wtf are you talking about. No one is putting anything on anyone. But now you are changing what you previously posted. Now you adding other variables. Bc u were wrong to begin with. For Christ fuknsakes I said it was a reference. And if you get off the pot forums and read some actual news. Or went to college and got an education you would be able to provide a decent arguement. But you cant. Bc the post you posted is wrong end of story. No one said anything about cutting a fucking finger off throwing it on a wet ground and it growing another fucking human. Did they. No that was your uneducated ass. I have already made my point, maybe you shoukd do some research on human cell genome and cloning. Instead of just opening your mouth about something you have no idea what you are talking about. It is better to be thought a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt.. But you did the exact opposite


You're reading comprehension is lacking bud. I gave an example of how a plant can naturally, on its own, clone itself. You're over here talking about cloning stem cells and growing ears on rats. That isn't new bro, lol. Still doesn't show the a human, on there own, can clone themselves. 

And you're insulting my assumed intelligence by telling me I should take a biology course? GTFO Yeah I should have done that fucking years ago maybe back in college. Oh but wait I didn't go to college. Next you'll be telling about Punnett squares and Mendal? But I stupid, I only on pot forum. 

If you want you can have the last word and insult me more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 29, 2018)

The bigger 4 are peak's c99 the small two in the right row are cookies and chem the one on left is a louis og.


----------



## morgwar (Mar 29, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Sorry to disagree, but hermies are a natural characteristic of the cannabis plant. Some will do it earlier, but it's part of the normal cycle of the plant. All will hermie if left in flower long enough. It's called rodelization...look it up. There are connoisseurs and collectors that grow many of the rare strains, and of course the popular ones are going to be grown more....ease of growing, flavor, potency and decent yields...that's what people want. There are a lot of people breeding out there. That's one of the reasons I buy Greenpoint. I don't live in a legal state, and clones are hard to come by, so good genetics to throw into my little "breeding program" are always welcome.


Yup its not something that can be bred out. The best that can be done is breed to reduce the tendacy of it happening. It's part of the plants basic physiology.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're reading comprehension is lacking bud. I gave an example of how a plant can naturally, on its own, clone itself. You're over here talking about cloning stem cells and growing ears on rats. That isn't new bro, lol. Still doesn't show the a human, on there own, can clone themselves.
> 
> And you're insulting my assumed intelligence by telling me I should take a biology course? GTFO Yeah I should have done that fucking years ago maybe back in college. Oh but wait I didn't go to college. Next you'll be telling about Punnett squares and Mendal? But I stupid, I only on pot forum.
> 
> If you want you can have the last word and insult me more.


10-4


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 29, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Yup its not something that can be bred out. The best that can be done is breed to reduce the tendacy of it happening. It's part of the plants basic physiology.


it's a magical plant. i truly believe that. it has to ability to survive in varying environments and harsh times. i respect that !!!!


----------



## tatonka (Mar 29, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> it's a magical plant. i truly believe that. it has to ability to survive in varying environments and harsh times. i respect that !!!!


One of the Hickock haze males that we culled has been uprooted and laying on the floor of my buddies 30 degree garage for the last few days and is still alive.
Amazing indeed


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> @Gu I LOLed hard, because that's where I found the info regarding environment and its effects on Male/Female Ratio.
> 
> @Chunky Stool Here you go. I took screen shots of the book and pages regarding Male/Female and environment. (Please remember, that there are other things that may effect Male/Female ratio such as... getting lucky, or the genetics involved. This post was meant to help everyone out with what they CAN control.)
> 
> ...


I use to love Jorge, but I think he's still got some old hippy dippy ideas about the plant.
He was at the top of the pack, at one time, with his informal application of horticulture to a subject who's culture of people believed hanging plants upside down increased resin content in the dried flowers.
I think he's wrong on the environment and sexual expressions.
I do not believe the sex of a plant can change due to environmental circumstances.

Jorge Cervantes, Indoor Marijuana Horticulture, was the Holy Grail of Indoor Marijuana growing back in 1992, when I bought my first grow light in Seattle.
With guidance from my mentor, I was informed that Jorge was the man and Rosenthol was a poseur.
Seattle was the epicenter of indoor growing at the time, with about 10 indoor grow shops in the area. While there was about that many in the rest of the country.
Times were tense though, with the recent federal crackdown on marijuana seed retail, growing equipment and media, known as Operation Green Merchant.
You could tell friend from foe at the grow shop, because a few were snitches trying to get reduced sentences by turning in customers. While those on the level would toss you out of the store for mentioning a topic like "garden odor".
For a bit of history.
Washington, Oregon and Alaska were the 3 states that developed indoor marijuana cultivation in its infancy. Northern Lights, UW Hashplant, MTF, Big Bud and Blueberry originate here.
This was due to the fact that the early hippy cultivators that spread out from California, to these places, could not grow marijuana outdoors, especially the pre Soviet-Afghan invasion era cultivars. So they started using fluorescents, stadium lights, applying techniques such as cloning and hydroponics.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 29, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Sorry to disagree, but hermies are a natural characteristic of the cannabis plant. Some will do it earlier, but it's part of the normal cycle of the plant. All will hermie if left in flower long enough. It's called rodelization...look it up. There are connoisseurs and collectors that grow many of the rare strains, and of course the popular ones are going to be grown more....ease of growing, flavor, potency and decent yields...that's what people want. There are a lot of people breeding out there. That's one of the reasons I buy Greenpoint. I don't live in a legal state, and clones are hard to come by, so good genetics to throw into my little "breeding program" are always welcome.


Isnt there a difference between full blown trannys and late bloom nanners right ,with nanners being the rodelization

But full blown trannys are not welcome in my bathrooms or grows lol


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 29, 2018)

*full Blown trannys ....... Lol

I really gotta stop lurking RIU when I am faded ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Isnt there a difference between full blown trannys and late bloom nanners right ,with nanners being the rodelization
> 
> But full blown trannys are not welcome in my bathrooms or grows lol


----------



## littlegiant (Mar 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had read some where if you wanted higher chances of females to pop seeds without heat mats ?
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything like this?


I have to say ??? with that! I always use a heat mat and I have had lots of female luck especially Bodhi which I run lots of. Then again the run before this I had more SSDD males. I stopped trying to figure all that out and just hope for the best.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Isnt there a difference between full blown trannys and late bloom nanners right ,with nanners being the rodelization
> 
> But full blown trannys are not welcome in my bathrooms or grows lol


I've only had a couple of true hermaphrodites in over 40 years of growing, and those were outdoor. A few seeds here and there don't bother me or any of my clients. I just feel like the hermie thing gets blown...lol ...way out of proportion!


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

Well my first seed purchase hasn't started out to be the most excitement.

Money was projected to be at it's destination by 8pm wed night.After checking my tracking like crazy since yesterday i am still getting the "the package is delayed" message at usps website.On top of that the damn tracking system was down for quite a while.Shit was workin my one and only lonely little nerve.

How long will GPS hold my order?Thought i saw 7 days on the site but am not seeing it now.

@Gu~ do i need to do anything on my end for you guys?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Well my first seed purchase hasn't started out to be the most excitement.
> 
> Money was projected to be at it's destination by 8pm wed night.After checking my tracking like crazy since yesterday i am still getting the "the package is delayed" message at usps website.On top of that the damn tracking system was down for quite a while.Shit was workin my one and only lonely little nerve.
> 
> ...



post office has been sucking balls lately.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2018)

cindysid said:


> I've only had a couple of true hermaphrodites in over 40 years of growing, and those were outdoor. A few seeds here and there don't bother me or any of my clients. I just feel like the hermie thing gets blown...lol ...way out of proportion!


I think your right, I've discussed this with Dr.who and he thinks the same. I see a lot of people killing plants over a few nanners or balls too. Most times I don't have the energy to try to explain otherwise.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 30, 2018)

OBS goes to flower today... along with 1 jelly pie 1 Buu's Breath and another pheno of Airborne G13 x Genius


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Well my first seed purchase hasn't started out to be the most excitement.
> 
> Money was projected to be at it's destination by 8pm wed night.After checking my tracking like crazy since yesterday i am still getting the "the package is delayed" message at usps website.On top of that the damn tracking system was down for quite a while.Shit was workin my one and only lonely little nerve.
> 
> ...


My orders are shipped the same day I get an email incoming more they've received payment. And yes usps sucks.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

cindysid said:


> I've only had a couple of true hermaphrodites in over 40 years of growing, and those were outdoor. A few seeds here and there don't bother me or any of my clients. I just feel like the hermie thing gets blown...lol ...way out of proportion!


All the older growers i know said similar
About herms and fem seeds but
I only trust bro science so much 

In my small 15 year stint popping around 30 to 50 strains
I have found a few true herm here and there.

I dont care if my flower throws a nanner at the end.

Balls are no bueno to me though lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think your right, I've discussed this with Dr.who and he thinks the same. I see a lot of people killing plants over a few nanners or balls too. Most times I don't have the energy to try to explain otherwise.


If givin a choice of smoking balls vs no balls

Ill take the ball free lol


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> post office has been sucking balls lately.


Yeah it sucks but i guess we can't hate on them too bad.




macsnax said:


> My orders are shipped the same day I get an email incoming more they've received payment. And yes usps sucks.


You pay cash or card?

I'm paying with cash.Sent out mon morning.

I "think" i've seen a few say that even paying with cash their orders have been sent out before their payment arrived.Must be regulars i'd assume.I'm completely fine with waiting for my stuff until payment is received.I'd prefer it that way actually.If Gu~ and GPS does do that for regular customers it's very generous of them.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If givin a choice of smoking balls vs no balls
> 
> Ill take the ball free lol





Ahhhh live a little bro


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Well my first seed purchase hasn't started out to be the most excitement.
> 
> Money was projected to be at it's destination by 8pm wed night.After checking my tracking like crazy since yesterday i am still getting the "the package is delayed" message at usps website.On top of that the damn tracking system was down for quite a while.Shit was workin my one and only lonely little nerve.
> 
> ...


Next time send Gu a trcking number for your cash it will get shipped before your cash gets there 

Unless he holds the first time orders till payment is received.



I would not worry about it in the slightest

Patience used to be a virtue


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think your right, I've discussed this with Dr.who and he thinks the same. I see a lot of people killing plants over a few nanners or balls too. Most times I don't have the energy to try to explain otherwise.


agree, when i have experienced a few nanners, most of the time it does not result in the entire plant being seeded.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> I have to say ??? with that! I always use a heat mat and I have had lots of female luck especially Bodhi which I run lots of. Then again the run before this I had more SSDD males. I stopped trying to figure all that out and just hope for the best.


You know as well as i though all you read and hear is not true lol.

I figure it like this

If the strain is GREASY and LOUD and it throws balls because i was "mean" to it ......i might run it again but if it throws balls when im trying to show her a good time .

Ill cut a bitch down  too many great strains to grow that can TAKE my abuse and still stay cunts


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Yeah it sucks but i guess we can't hate on them too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried payofix a few times and it turned out to be a pain, I just send cash. I live about two hours away from greenpoint so even mailing cash it's usually under a week from me sending it out to receiving my order.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You know as well as i though all you read and hear is not true lol.
> 
> I figure it like this
> 
> ...


I know what you mean, I don't mind watching plants closely if they throw a few balls and I pluck them. In my experience after a little plucking at unwanted parts they don't come back.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

Yup i always used to order from the tude cause i did not trust sending cash overseas.

But with greenpoint shipping as soon as i give them a tracking number , is LEGIT as fuck

Will never go over seas unless there is somthing specific im after .

The other us place i have tried was 
The dank team ? And my beans made it here ok

But the customer service and website where no where as nice as Gu's 

I have yet to order from any other us based place yet but OES is on my radar but im a sucker for a AWSOME deal.


I think we are going to see all the 100plus dollar packs make way for the guys that sell seeds for a more competitive price.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Yup its not something that can be bred out. The best that can be done is breed to reduce the tendacy of it happening. It's part of the plants basic physiology.


It is amazing how strains are so different when it comes to hermie tendencies.
I just chopped four plants and the only one that threw zero nanners was the double purple doja.
It was soooo easy to grow, and the buds are gorgeous.
It would be considered a "mid" by many growers because THC averages around 15%.
Aroma is fantastic, and if the flavor of cured bud is what I'm expecting, a clone is gonna get some pollen in the next round.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Next time send Gu a trcking number for your cash it will get shipped before your cash gets there
> 
> Unless he holds the first time orders till payment is received.
> 
> ...


Well i guess any one can say that is exceptional customer service right there.My main concern was being a first time customer the order may not be held.I've yet to seen any one not being takin care of by GPS so i'm not really sweatin it hard so to speak.




macsnax said:


> I tried payofix a few times and it turned out to be a pain, I just send cash. I live about two hours away from greenpoint so even mailing cash it's usually under a week from me sending it out to receiving my order.


Hell bro you and Gu~ could just get on a nice hilltop and you could just fold that cash into paper airplanes....Just check the forecast first.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 30, 2018)

vert shoot me an email. I'll mark it as paid


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

BOOOM!!!


Txt just popped up on phone.....eagle has landed.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> vert shoot me an email. I'll mark it as paid


Thank you @Gu~.......it's arrived.......i'm sure you have plenty to do.I'ma stick to what Coldsmoke said with the patience is a virtue.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

Cant beat that


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2018)

These two California Cannon are at 61 days and I pulled all leaves with stems a few days ago. Swelling nicely and both are 80%+ cloudy 5% amber. Few new pistils and little fade. I LST and these work well with adequate branching. They stink and caused me to recoil at first sniff just now. Palpable Skunk and Black pepper with burned gunpowder. These appear to be very sticky also. Bud leaf trichs on one are almost all amber. These trichs on the Cannons are thick stalked and extremely well formed.

Copper Chem in the vape today has totally disrupted my sense of time. A bit hypnotic and very strong. Heavy earthy and mouth coating vapor. Lots of draws for amount used and that means it’s pooooootent!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Mar 30, 2018)

I had trouble with Payofix too, ended up sending cash instead. My first order from anywhere outside of the UK and after sending @Gu~ my tracking number I got confirmation of my order being dispatched the same day.
GPS have the whole thing sorted! Genetics, service, deals, disconts, communication etc etc..

I can see a lot more people maybe following the same business model in the near future...Gu, you might want to get a patent on the whole operation hhahaha.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 30, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Wow what a great shot of a great plant. Man... I keep seeing all these diff pics and its making me change my mind about what pack to start first every time lol. Definitely enter it!


Thanks bro!



suthrngrwr said:


> I'm positive I will and I only popped 5 seeds out of the 11 in the pack. I hope to find another keeper when I grow the remaining seeds in the future.
> 
> Also, terps is short for terpenes. I was asking how the plant smells!


OH!!!!! haha. She smell like lemony cleaner w/ small hints of cookie.


----------



## main cola (Mar 30, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Am I doing this right?
> 
> The top two are my infant Bodegas and the bottom pic was my last hydro run about 4 weeks into veg right before flipping to 12/12.


Nice looking plants and roots


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 30, 2018)

Anyone in line for the wedding cake #7 from gps?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I had trouble with Payofix too, ended up sending cash instead. My first order from anywhere outside of the UK and after sending @Gu~ my tracking number I got confirmation of my order being dispatched the same day.
> GPS have the whole thing sorted! Genetics, service, deals, disconts, communication etc etc..
> 
> I can see a lot more people maybe following the same business model in the near future...Gu, you might want to get a patent on the whole operation hhahaha.


I live in US and had some payofix issues and had very similar action from Gu~.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2018)

Received my first test order not too long. Came extremely quick. Sent my money off for a real order few days ago as soon as I had received the other. The nugget idea is pretty cool discovered I have $500.00 already I suppose I will use for 4/20.


----------



## genuity (Mar 30, 2018)

1 of 6 Texas butter 
 
About to start getting good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 30, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Sorry to disagree, but hermies are a natural characteristic of the cannabis plant. Some will do it earlier, but it's part of the normal cycle of the plant. *All will hermie if left in flower long enough*. It's called rodelization...look it up. There are connoisseurs and collectors that grow many of the rare strains, and of course the popular ones are going to be grown more....ease of growing, flavor, potency and decent yields...that's what people want. There are a lot of people breeding out there. That's one of the reasons I buy Greenpoint. I don't live in a legal state, and clones are hard to come by, so good genetics to throw into my little "breeding program" are always welcome.


Not true at all concerning the bold. Sounds like a great excuse for some breeder to use to explain their garbage product though. It is a shame what all the new people accept now as the 'norm'. All plants can possibly hermie and the vast majority will not, and the vast majority bred and released on open market have not in the past until around 2003~ when the business gravitated to femming in order to fast track breeding and protect their lines by limiting the customers access to the genetic pool while pretending to do them a favor. In the genetic population as a whole an extreme few will hermie if left in flower too long when compared to the general population. I speak from direct experience with large numbers and many varied varieties. In fact out the few hundred I have revegged after a complete flowering cycle I cannot recall any popping balls from flowering too long. Lots of them languished under the light 20 and 30 days past harvest chopped up and mutilated on top of everything else. Out of the thousands of seeds I have grown I can't recall any of those either. The majority were either environmental, genetic predisposition, and early to middle in flowering cycle (pre-day 40 of flowering). Some will though. While herm's have always been somewhat around it has never been near as bad as the past decade, because where real breeding was allowed to be done in the old days real breeding was done and herm tendencies were bred out. This is a direct result of over regulation by governments, feminizing techniques and fem breeding practices, as well as the mass use of Sour Diesel, Chemdog, and Cookies genes. I choose plants to reverse that are harder to reverse as a result. I believe the easier ones are more prone to herm within herm prone strains. All three have always been herm prone, but cookies is just fuckin awful with it. I was helping with a lot of the testing going on with CD and SD before it reached the public at large and SD was the worse when comparing to CD. Mainly seen when out crossing it (because it was recessive). All of us that were in the seed game extensively for the past 20+ years have noticed the huge change. It's extreme quality keeps it in circulation where it would otherwise be trashed entirely. People are willing to deal with certain one's that do it because other characteristics make it worth while.

As long as governments allow of to do mass population breeding again, the proper way, we will have a pretty healthy cannabis market. Currently we have more herm problems though as a result of the regulation. High pop is very risky these days nearly everywhere...


----------



## main cola (Mar 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> 1 of 6 Texas butter
> View attachment 4114217
> About to start getting good.


Looks like she will stack up nice for you.
Whats the smell on her?


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 30, 2018)

I know i said i was done but i HAD to have itplus i got some rolling papers for free thanx @Gu~ i hope i can get my hands on the wedding cake !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

TNT just a couple of days after flip
 
Copper Chem lower.


I think I'm going to do a chucking project with a couple of my CC and Bandit Breath clones. I have some Guava D and Toucan Sam (Froot Loops x Sinmints) pollen to play with


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I know i said i was done but i HAD to have itplus i got some rolling papers for free thanx @Gu~ i hope i can get my hands on the wedding cake !View attachment 4114300


Those papers are fantastic! I don't even bother buying RAW cones anymore. I'm getting low so probably gonna have to place an order just to get another pack.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2018)

Do you have to spend a certain amount to get a pack of papers? I've done 3 orders but never received any papers.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

Harvest Day!

Dreamcatcher


----------



## needsomebeans (Mar 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Harvest Day!
> 
> Dreamcatcher
> View attachment 4114371 View attachment 4114373 View attachment 4114375 View attachment 4114377


That one looks like a good one for a cash crop. You nailed it my friend.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> That one looks like a good one for a cash crop. You nailed it my friend.


If I would of had this one, back in the day, I'd be? I'd probably be in prison!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

Snake Oil


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Monsters


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 30, 2018)

it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


Got it, cause I couldn't wait!


----------



## tman42 (Mar 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Got it, cause I couldn't wait!


Me too!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 30, 2018)

Guard Dawg x Stardawg


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Got it, cause I couldn't wait!





tman42 said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


​
Me three and I don't normally buy on impulse but I really want to grow that one out.

I used a few nuggets I had and got it for 50 bucks!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2018)

I have a feeling this will be what Sunday will be like for GPS, slices of wedding cake getting served up


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Do you have to spend a certain amount to get a pack of papers? I've done 3 orders but never received any papers.


Ha ha same i think im on my 4rth or 5th order


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 30, 2018)

Pay for expedited shipping
Orders over $100
Orders over 4 GPS packs

I don't talk about it too much though and theres no guarantee it will happen every time, but those are the parameters I use to decide when to throw in the papers.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Got it, cause I couldn't wait!


Fuck i was too late 

Shows me for not constanly watching lol


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 31, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Do you have to spend a certain amount to get a pack of papers? I've done 3 orders but never received any papers.


That was my 6th pack but i don't know how it works .Maybe it's just luck


----------



## Tito#1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


Dam it missed it today was water day im the garden


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


Damnit! I missed it


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Dam it missed it today was water day im the garden


I was at stupid work. I just got home and saw this


----------



## klx (Mar 31, 2018)

Put some more up.....gwarn!!!


----------



## HKG (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


What in theee hell? Damn i missed this shit! Oh well, i'm about to fire up a redeye flight.


----------



## tatonka (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it's a long night on the site tonight. I'm going to throw a few packs of Wedding cake up early on auction while I wait for this pizza


I was at work and missed the early Wedding Cake.
Please send me an early morning pack of Mimosa?


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Snake Oil
> View attachment 4114381 View attachment 4114385 View attachment 4114387 View attachment 4114389


Beautiful. How many days into flowering, and what does she smell like?


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Snake Oil
> View attachment 4114381 View attachment 4114385 View attachment 4114387 View attachment 4114389





Gu~ said:


> Monsters


Damn right guys! Those are monsters for real! Looks like you have a straight up Bio-Diesel pheno there, I would definitely keep it around Bakersfield... What kinda nose is coming off her? That would be a GREAT commercial runner!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I was at stupid work. I just got home and saw this


For the first night in MONTHS I went to sleep at 8:00pm without checking the thread... I am always in bed after 3am, always. I just had to miss that little drop. I ain't taking my eyes off GPS website no more, I have to get a pack of each... I will be refreshing the page every 15 mins and also watching for my emails... For the first time in years my phone will NOT be on silent lol.

@Gu~ how quick did they go?


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

One more day and 4 Night Riders, 4 Purple Outlaw, 4 Full Moon Fevers and 6 Jelly pies will be entering the flower room...

I always do a three to four day inspection on plant a going from the veg room to flower room before they travel that way. This inspection is for pests of course. I marinate the plants in the veg room with a No Pest Strip for a few days before they get the chance to move on. 

I also just took down 2 413 Chems so it made me plenty of room...

Here was the flower room 3 days ago...


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

The 413 Chem I know is not a green point strain, but still it' killer bud. This was a few early samples I cut off a few days back and didba quick dry. This particular pheno of 413 finishes in only 49 days but can be taken no problem at 45. 

The smell is like going to grannies old antique musty house and opening beneath the cabinet where the pinesol, lysol, ammonia and bleach is stored. Taste is same as smell, only a little more dieselish, earthy and musty like an old wet basement... I would like to cross this particular pheno with a good Copper Chem male which I am also popping at the moment. The high has loooong long legs and can really get you messed up if you smoke too much.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Now... I have _even more_ GPS beans I'm popping along with a few others... Here is the list of beans that is currently soaking right now.

*3 Nature Farms 1969 Uncle fester Skunk #18
6 Hillbilly Roadkill (Kentucky Roadkill Skunk)
4 Nature Farms Hindu Kush Paki x Sk#18
2 Karma Genetics Crumbled lime
6 CCS Arcata Trainwreck x Old school SSH
4 DARK Horse Genetics Brucebanner 2.0 bx2
4 Cookies N Chem (GSC x Stardawg/starfighter) GPS
4 Cackle Berry(Cherry Diesel x Stardawg) GPS
4 Purple Outlaw (Gorilla Grape Gush x Stardawg)GPS
2 Copper Chem (Chem 4, Chem D, Affy x Stardawg) GPS "looking for studs to breed"
4 Raindance (Deadhead OG x Stardawg) GPS
8 Night Rider (i-95 x stardawg) GPS*
*
*
_On a huge hunt for mommas and studs... Guerilla season coming up too, should have some GPS mommas by outdoor clone planting time. We will see what they got outdoors. Really looking forward to running the Full Moon Fever outdoor with that Durban land race in her.... Yummm!_


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Now... I have _even more_ GPS beans I'm popping along with a few others... Here is the list of beans that is currently soaking right now.
> 
> *3 Nature Farms 1969 Uncle fester Skunk #18
> 6 Hillbilly Roadkill (Kentucky Roadkill Skunk)
> ...


Law of averages is on your side with that many beans getting wet.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Law of averages is on your side with that many beans getting wet.


Usually every year by June, I have already popped over 1,200 seeds. This is including outdoor numbers. By September I usually have averaged around 2,500 seeds. The majority of these however are not purchased but local breeds we grow outdoors every year. We grow way more from seed than clone.

Just pick out the males as we go, scattered patches of literally patches and then some areas we have plots where the plants are spread out pretty damn far apart, among 3 counties in general. This year my focus is way less plants and bigger trees like we used to do back in the day. I have a feeling the choppers will be hot this year. They slowed down just a hair in the last couple years, always have to assume they are putting the sense of freedom to grow in our heads and gonna bang those funds out on gas and hours this year hard and fast like a coon dog bangin' the Easter bunny... I know they got something up there sleeve


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Pay for expedited shipping
> Orders over $100
> Orders over 4 GPS packs
> 
> I don't talk about it too much though and theres no guarantee it will happen every time, but those are the parameters I use to decide when to throw in the papers.


I got some with my first order and tbh they are pretty damn nice papers and the only I have seen to include filter papers as well.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I got some with my first order and tbh they are pretty damn nice papers and the only I have seen to include filter papers as well.


Yeah those papers and filters are really nice..


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Beautiful. How many days into flowering, and what does she smell like?


I had to check and it looks like they went 76 days.
This is a week longer than what I was thinking they were at.
These girls were still seedlings, when they were flipped and I theorize that this may add some extra time, to the flowering process.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuck i was too late
> 
> Shows me for not constanly watching lol


I was on top of it and missed out! My Wi-Fi was acting up, once it started behaving it was too late. Son of a.....


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2018)

Any one see what was added to the GPS section of seeds?


I don't know how many packs Gu~ let go last night but i know i only saw that counter roll over once with a price change lol.


And @Gu..........we had Dominos last night also.......bout an hour before you posted.

If it took you that long to get your food your dominos sucks lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn right guys! Those are monsters for real! Looks like you have a straight up Bio-Diesel pheno there, I would definitely keep it around Bakersfield... What kinda nose is coming off her? That would be a GREAT commercial runner!


The Snake Oil stink of Sour D and Stardawg Chem d funk. They've got the funk!
I would have kept some cuts of these girls, but I've already got too many clones, for now, and I may have to have my better half, tend the garden, while I go down to America, for a job.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Here' is a branch I accidently broke off the gg4 about 2 weeks early... Dried fast.

It' gonna be frosty as hell


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> while I go down to America, for a job.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Mar 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Feel free to return them.
> 
> I do a pretty good job about letting you know what kind of strains you're getting yourself into.
> Plenty of customer reviews and strain lineage. If you make the choice to purchase at what point do you take the responsibility? I don't know... But it's certainly a valid question.
> ...



I take full responsibility for my purchase. I made it based on the limited information available. None of the info available at the time included Gu from GPS saying it was dogshit. In fact it consisted of little more then the phoney reviews and the lineage. Not even a picture lol
Either way I wish you and GPS the best.
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


>


That guy is nuts!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> For the first night in MONTHS I went to sleep at 8:00pm without checking the thread... I am always in bed after 3am, always. I just had to miss that little drop. I ain't taking my eyes off GPS website no more, I have to get a pack of each... I will be refreshing the page every 15 mins and also watching for my emails... For the first time in years my phone will NOT be on silent lol.
> 
> @Gu~ how quick did they go?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 31, 2018)

I had wedding cake in my cart last night. Me and the ol lady didn't have any kids. So the night quickly turned away from GPS website to my ol lady. Kinda wish Ida stayed on the site lol. I' gonna guess the w3dding caked lasted in stock about as long as I did Lmfao.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That guy is nuts!


Your just learning about “stitches” 
There’s a vid of the “Game’s” manager one shoting him outside a bar, there’s some good laughs ,


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here' is a branch I accidently broke off the gg4 about 2 weeks early... Dried fast.
> 
> It' gonna be frosty as hell
> 
> ...


What did you do, accidentally drop that in sugar before the picture??? Looking GOOD!


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2018)

Lol yeah he's a character.

It's amazing how people can make $$ off their music today.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I had wedding cake in my cart last night. Me and the ol lady didn't have any kids. So the night quickly turned away from GPS website to my ol lady. Kinda wish Ida stayed on the site lol. I' gonna guess the w3dding caked lasted in stock about as long as I did Lmfao.



$20 say's you're giving your self waaaay to much credit lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I take full responsibility for my purchase. I made it based on the limited information available. None of the info available at the time included Gu from GPS saying it was dogshit. In fact it consisted of little more then the phoney reviews and the lineage. Not even a picture lol
> Either way I wish you and GPS the best.
> Cheers


I still think Pig Whistle has potential. 
My chinook haze buds are a little fluffy, but they're finally starting to fill in. 
I'll withhold judgement until I sample the finished product...


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 31, 2018)

Man them wedding cakes went fast last night! First time order from gps they pretty quick on shipping?


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 31, 2018)

What a garbage can ass rapper stitches.

Congrats everyone on snagging those wedding cakes!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still think Pig Whistle has potential.
> My chinook haze buds are a little fluffy, but they're finally starting to fill in.
> I'll withhold judgement until I sample the finished product...


I agree with the potential. 
If your growing for your own stash, your looking for the type of high that a Red Headed Stranger cross can offer, and your familiar with the Stavies, then go for it.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 31, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> What a garbage can ass rapper stitches.
> 
> Congrats everyone on snagging those wedding cakes!



Yeah kinda why i mentioned how it's amazing how people can actually GET PAID with the shit they make.

But on another note...


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2018)

Chopped one California Cannon at 62 days nearly no clear trichs and amber in every scope shot and a few going clear/brown. Heavy buds on very strong branches, greasy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Chopped one California Cannon at 62 days nearly no clear trichs and amber in every scope shot and a few going clear/brown. Heavy buds on very strong branches, greasy.


No cloudy trics?


----------



## BloomFielder (Mar 31, 2018)

cookies n chem, two more phenos in back
One more right here next to the top left one/here on the right.

6/7 fem Tomahawks, had 8 but clone domer with Grodan tray fell on top of one trying to make a top layer in veg room.lol, now its in the clone domer awaiting in line. Pretty stoked on this particular cross, love the gg4, but even more if that 8th one is a female as well.tzss geez!
4/7 sitting bulls 
2/3 Raindance lost whole pack due to negligence, but more than happy with 2, was expecting none.

Just got to say thank you Gu~
I have all sources to get hype handed to me, but that Stardawg gets me blown so I'll keep pheno hunting.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> $20 say's you're giving your self waaaay to much credit lol.


Guess I owe you 20 bucks. Lmfao


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What did you do, accidentally drop that in sugar before the picture??? Looking GOOD!


Lol when I sent those pics to my buddies this morning they said the same. Looks like someone poured sugar on them. 

And thanks man, my grow is turning out much better than I expected it to tbh.


----------



## ShyGuru (Mar 31, 2018)

@Gu~ I think I'm having an issue with my GPS account. My last three orders have not shown up in my orders list nor have I received nuggets for the purchases. I contacted your team thru the site a couple days ago but haven't heard back yet. I was hoping to have this resolved in time for the new drop but you're probably being bombarded with emails because of the new drop lol. Just hoping to catch your attention so you can get your team on it for me. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

More GG4 pics... this again is not GPS gear but hey they are neighbors and share the same veg room and flower room and I plan on keeping her around a while and doing some breeding with her...



  


Looks like the Easter Bunny left some frosty Easter eggs  lol


----------



## Howard Burn (Mar 31, 2018)

Beautiful pictures man


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The Snake Oil stink of Sour D and Stardawg Chem d funk. They've got the funk!
> I would have kept some cuts of these girls, but I've already got too many clones, for now, and I may have to have my better half, tend the garden, while I go down to America, for a job.


The thought crossed my mind to take the fam to a different state. 

Been up here since i was 5 it would be nice to have a real summer for once lol with a spring and fall


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> @Gu~ I think I'm having an issue with my GPS account. My last three orders have not shown up in my orders list nor have I received nuggets for the purchases. I contacted your team thru the site a couple days ago but haven't heard back yet. I was hoping to have this resolved in time for the new drop but you're probably being bombarded with emails because of the new drop lol. Just hoping to catch your attention so you can get your team on it for me. Thanks in advance!!


Weird i always got extremely fast emails by the next day at the latest


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Man them wedding cakes went fast last night! First time order from gps they pretty quick on shipping?


Yes


----------



## hillbill (Mar 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No cloudy trics?


The rest!


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 31, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> More GG4 pics... this again is not GPS gear but hey they are neighbors and share the same veg room and flower room and I plan on keeping her around a while and doing some breeding with her...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to squish that and dab it so badly. gg4 has beautiful returns in the rosin press.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

CBD tinctures now eh?
https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/pure-cbd-everyday-tinctures/


----------



## tatonka (Mar 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still think Pig Whistle has potential.
> My chinook haze buds are a little fluffy, but they're finally starting to fill in.
> I'll withhold judgement until I sample the finished product...


I saved some pollen from a extremely vigorous pig whistle male.
One of the females has a tiger balm, lemon grass and Vicks vapor rub smell.
No chlorophyll or vegetable smell to it.
I just flipped mine a week ago and my buddy is about 12 days ahead of me with his completely separate from seed plant.
I agree that there is some promise.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I want to squish that and dab it so badly. gg4 has beautiful returns in the rosin press.



Yeah it looks like it would... I have never tried that with gg4. I definitely will when she finishes up though. Love the smell of gg4, to me personally, it has that smell of that chemical reaction when you get super glue on fabric and it starts smoking. Mixed with a little bit of fuel and earth.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

Howard Burn said:


> Beautiful pictures man





Howard Burn said:


> Beautiful pictures man


Thanks man... Lots of bud porn coming up really soon. Stop by my thread as I will be posting most of it there. All GPS strains will be posted here, ever now and again I have to drop other genes in the pool as well haha...


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 31, 2018)

Boom scored a cake x 2 And left the mimosa and punch for others =) not a joke jump!
But that's all im getting of those 3 waiting for others...


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

Got both mimosa and punch


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

I'll get cake tomorrow


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

Finally got my meathooks on some Mimosa!!!! Big thumbs up @Gu~ I've been chasing this one for a minute.
A big  to Symbiotic for _trying_ to make their shit so "exclusive". Im gonna whore out cuts just on principle now lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Lol i didnt miss again did i?


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lol i didnt miss again did i?


Sorry $moke


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lol i didnt miss again did i?


Lol seems like it


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 31, 2018)

Need to get that email alert working $moke


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 31, 2018)

If it werent for @ahlkemist putting out the "hootie who" I'd have been waiting til tomorrow and possibly not even getting a pack. I believe theyre gonna sell out. Seemed like every time I walked away from the computer something went on sale haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Fuck my life lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Need to get that email alert working $moke


I enterd the info TWICE haha

Going to enter it again for the 3rd time lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuck my life lol


that sucks. i recently changed my email there and the anonymous email service i was using disappeared.

damn the luck


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Finally got my meathooks on some Mimosa!!!! Big thumbs up @Gu~ I've been chasing this one for a minute.
> A big  to Symbiotic for _trying_ to make their shit so "exclusive". Im gonna whore out cuts just on principle now lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114730


Heh while I understand this sentiment it will only lead to what every other open market has done.

FEM ONLY.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 31, 2018)

Going to be popping these Wedding Cake seeds and some Oregon Grown Seeds F3 Diesel this week


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Mar 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Finally got my meathooks on some Mimosa!!!! Big thumbs up @Gu~ I've been chasing this one for a minute.
> A big  to Symbiotic for _trying_ to make their shit so "exclusive". Im gonna whore out cuts just on principle now lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114730


I agree. As a business model, this doesn't make much sense, and these seed companies disappear and are forgotten very very quickly.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> I agree. As a business model, this doesn't make much sense, and these seed companies disappear and are forgotten very very quickly.


It makes a lot of sense and as the natural way of things. Soon it will be fem only males will only be supplied for high dollar and with contracts. It is really dumb of all these breeders to be doing business as they are with m/f seeds right now and it will only change to what it has in other developed agricultural economies except in this one you really can have unique, incredible, one of a kind genomes that are also highly sought.

It was only a matter of time before some company came a long that did not care for the normal ethics in the industry. It is the wild west right now and it is the breeders faults for releasing m/f lines in order to cash-in quicker, ideology, or simply ignorance to all of agriculture in its current state.

There is a reason for all those signs when you drive through huge crop states, whether it be soy, corn, or whatever, listing the genes in the line growing and the company responsible for the breeding. Enjoy while you can for the Ferrari's, Dom Perigon's, and Versace's of the world will rule the roost and rise to the top. Right now they are really cheap and easy to get it seems. Somebody was bound to do it /shrug.

PS people disappear because they go to jail. You learn this over time when you are in the mix.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

day 15 of 12/12 OBS with 40% herming apparent, these originally were intended for pollen chucks but may pass on this idea as not wanting to carry on this trait...otherwise very vigorous branchy plants


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> day 15 of 12/12 OBS with 40% herming apparent, these originally were intended for pollen chucks but may pass on this idea as not wanting to carry on this trait...otherwise very vigorous branchy plants


Man I hope mine don' herm


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you sir for the quick response. As always I appreciate your great customer service.
> Discontinued or not you are stating a cross you are selling is "dogshit" which of course isn't stated on the page I purchased it from.If it was, I am sure myself and others, would not of purchased it. Why are you still selling something that is "dogshit"? Am I wrong in thinking if it is shit it shouldn't be up for sale?
> Cheers


To be fair though, I grew a pheno of sin city's buddha's dream that I thought was dogshit, if you will, and literally everyone that smoked it loved it. They wanted me to keep growing it and I just couldn't do it. 

So that is how a Gu or anyone else can sell a product they think is dogshit. "One man's trash is another man's treasure."


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 31, 2018)

Beautiful mental gymnastics ^ I give it 10.0 score as far internet olympics go lol.


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I enterd the info TWICE haha
> 
> Going to enter it again for the 3rd time lol


Nonono you didn't miss anything at ALL. Just read about last night and the pizza packs and logged into GPS and fuck me a single cake auction. Boom to late. 
Oh wait what? All three poped with 3/4of each. 
That's all.
Stay on your toes. 
You already GOT the ONLY paper. @Gu~ said himself. Your signed up bro.
Be there or be square.
Or stalk the site LOL


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man I hope mine don' herm


only thing i may have did wrong by them was a bit too much water, first coco grow, was careful with nutes with below average dose


----------



## cindysid (Mar 31, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Finally got my meathooks on some Mimosa!!!! Big thumbs up @Gu~ I've been chasing this one for a minute.
> A big  to Symbiotic for _trying_ to make their shit so "exclusive". Im gonna whore out cuts just on principle now lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114730


Don't forget ME when you do...LOL


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 31, 2018)

I think I have a seed addiction. I have 31 GU packs, thats not the problem. Problem is I said I didn't buy OBS because I got DVG citrus farmer..looking through seeds today...ugh I have OBS. I didn't get Texas butter because I have Banana og f3's that I'm making seeds with... um what's that pack ugh. WTF I don't even know what I have anymore. I have issues.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 31, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lol i didnt miss again did i?


Look on the bright side, tomorrow is the first day of the new nugget program, you will get 2x as many nuggets if your in the bronze category so I think that should make up for the fact you didn't get one of the early packs, This way you will already have enough nuggets for your next pack so its kinda like a buy one get one free.


----------



## cindysid (Mar 31, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I think I have a seed addiction. I have 31 GU packs, thats not the problem. Problem is I said I didn't buy OBS because I got DVG citrus farmer..looking through seeds today...ugh I have OBS. I didn't get Texas butter because I have Banana og f3's that I'm making seeds with... um what's that pack ugh. WTF I don't even know what I have anymore. I have issues.


The key my dear is getting organized. I bought duplicates so many times that I had to develop a system. I bought a big zip up 3 ring binder, baseball card organizer sheets, lacons containers and velcro disks to hold the pouches closed on the organizer sheets. I have everything in alphabetical order....now I just look before I leap


----------



## cindysid (Mar 31, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Look on the bright side, tomorrow is the first day of the new nugget program, you will get 2x as many nuggets if your in the bronze category so I think that should make up for the fact you didn't get one of the early packs, This way you will already have enough nuggets for your next pack so its kinda like a buy one get one free.


I missed the early release also! Hopefully I'll manage to get what I want tomorrow..


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I think I have a seed addiction. I have 31 GU packs, thats not the problem. Problem is I said I didn't buy OBS because I got DVG citrus farmer..looking through seeds today...ugh I have OBS. I didn't get Texas butter because I have Banana og f3's that I'm making seeds with... um what's that pack ugh. WTF I don't even know what I have anymore. I have issues.


do you have a thread with your Banana OG F3's?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> do you have a thread with your Banana OG F3's?


my grow thread is on IC


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 31, 2018)

cindysid said:


> The key my dear is getting organized. I bought duplicates so many times that I had to develop a system. I bought a big zip up 3 ring binder, baseball card organizer sheets, lacons containers and velcro disks to hold the pouches closed on the organizer sheets. I have everything in alphabetical order....now I just look before I leap


like this ...lol


----------



## Killarkhronic (Mar 31, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Going to be popping these Wedding Cake seeds and some Oregon Grown Seeds F3 Diesel this week
> 
> Damn they charge alot for using the card, money order mudt be way to go through them?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 31, 2018)

greencropper said:


> only thing i may have did wrong by them was a bit too much water, first coco grow, was careful with nutes with below average dose


Did you leach the herming compounds, out of the coco, before using? Joking of course. That really sucks!


----------



## greencropper (Mar 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you leach the herming compounds, out of the coco, before using? Joking of course. That really sucks!


lol wish it was that easy...not perturbed really as expecting it to happen as more types go that way in the last few years anyway, im sure i will get something good from my Greenpoint stash in the future!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> my grow thread is on IC


same member name?

thanks


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> same member name?
> 
> thanks


yep minus the 508


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> like this ...lol


please post your picture in my seed storage thread. may help some people out.

thanks and nice organization


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 31, 2018)

cindysid said:


> The key my dear is getting organized. I bought duplicates so many times that I had to develop a system. I bought a big zip up 3 ring binder, baseball card organizer sheets, lacons containers and velcro disks to hold the pouches closed on the organizer sheets. I have everything in alphabetical order....now I just look before I leap


Ahhh Ha! So that's the key I have been looking for.... Thanks a lot for that brilliant idea Cindy !


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> please post your picture in my seed storage thread. may help some people out.
> 
> thanks and nice organization


sorry meant to post a link

https://www.rollitup.org/t/who-else-organizes-and-stores-their-seeds-in-an-organized-manner.955651/

check this thread out for seed organization ideas...


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 31, 2018)

Raindance at chop 71 days flower


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 31, 2018)

Come on GU I'm running out of cigar boxes


----------



## gritzz (Mar 31, 2018)

Is the g.p.s. site down for All? Or is it my interweb again?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Is the g.p.s. site down for All? Or is it my interweb again?


Yeah ... I was always logged in .... And now and when I try to log on .... NADA.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 31, 2018)

It better be an April fools prank or I'm gonna put my foot up Sumbody ass .

Steel toe all up the culo.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 31, 2018)

Yea i went to log in so i could pick which out of the 3 was going to be the first put in the cart lol


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 1, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Beautiful. What does she smell like? Balanced, or Blue dream dominant?


Thanks MrC...Smells like over ripe citrus & sweet fruit, stem rub gives a more tart fruit smell....


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I tried payofix a few times and it turned out to be a pain, I just send cash. I live about two hours away from greenpoint so even mailing cash it's usually under a week from me sending it out to receiving my order.


I once ordered on a Sunday (C.C days) and was soaking the seeds Wednesday evening! Cash has slowed the process to 7-10 days IMO, but things have sure come ALONG ways, sure beats having to jump in your car driving 3 states over too score seed, or waiting nervously for weeks for Out of country.. Plus my last GP order arrived on my Bday!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

there is anxiety in the room 

maybe it's just the coffee and ghost train haze


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> there is anxiety in the room
> 
> maybe it's just the coffee and ghost train haze



Haha... I've been up watering plants all night and spending time with the wife.

Thought I was the only one refreshing both GPS website and the thread every 30 seconds haha... 

Good luck man!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

GTH sounds great right now lol...

I am actually smoking a little Malawi this morning after burning GG4 all night... It woke me up and same as you.... Anxious city bro!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Haha... I've been up watering plants all night and spending time with the wife.
> 
> Thought I was the only one refreshing both GPS website and the thread every 30 seconds haha...
> 
> Good luck man!


i'm not competing against you all this morning, but definitely watching the action.

but good luck to you sir.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here' is a branch I accidently broke off the gg4 about 2 weeks early... Dried fast.
> 
> It' gonna be frosty as hell
> 
> ...


Clone only gg4 I'm guessing? Or has any companies been able to produce seeds out of the gg4 line?
Good looking bud.
I'm on the hunt for some new beans and just doing some shopping around. Just stumbled upon the gps.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a feeling he's gonna surprise us with something lol. You know Gu~, always tricks falling out of his sleeve


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Clone only gg4 I'm guessing? Or has any companies been able to produce seeds out of the gg4 line?
> Good looking bud.


Yeah it's the clone only cut, original GG4...

Mycotek just dropped a GG4 bx3.. definitely grab that one if you want glue in seed form.

And thanks man!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a feeling he's gonna surprise us with something lol. You know Gu~, always tricks falling out of his sleeve


oops, well i might be back in the comp then... lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Clone only gg4 I'm guessing? Or has any companies been able to produce seeds out of the gg4 line?
> Good looking bud.
> I'm on the hunt for some new beans and just doing some shopping around. Just stumbled upon the gps.



Docs Dank Seeds has GG#4 S1's, but i have not grown them so can't tell you anything about them.


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

Is there a place on the GPS site that indicates what Gold Nugget tier we come in as existing customers now that the new reward program is in place? I think I just qualified for silver, but want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

So did I miss it or what? Or is everything still listed as out of stock


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Haha... I've been up watering plants all night and spending time with the wife.
> 
> Thought I was the only one refreshing both GPS website and the thread every 30 seconds haha...
> 
> Good luck man!


I set an alarm this morning just to make sure I was up. I don't even use an alarm to get up for work.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I set an alarm this morning just to make sure I was up. I don't even use an alarm to get up for work.


Haha me too. I'm up now and ready


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

Got it. Thanks Gu~


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

I feel that in all fairness i need to let you all know that these new releases and new stuff going on at GPS is well........just a big ole mean April fools day prank!!!!!



YOU CAN ALL GO BACK TO SLEEP NOW AND QUIT HITTING THAT REFRESH BUTTON!!!























PS..

Hope every one gets what they are wanting.......go easy though fellas.

I'm not poor but i am BROKE as a JOKE at the moment.....and i'm a little pissed off at my money so i'ma send it to Gu~ and let him spank that shit up!


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 1, 2018)

How many of you fellow seed junkies watched the clock count down to zero, hit refresh and ordered? Spent a little 420-sales money AGAIN


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Got a pack of each right off the bat! 

Didn' have any Golden Nuggets but I reallllllly wanted these mofos!

Thanks Gu~!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

Well that's that, I grabbed mimosa and purple punch yesterday, and wedding cake this morning. I'm sure if I waited I could have got them cheaper, but I didn't want to take the chance of missing them.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 1, 2018)

Rise and shine! I got that wedding cake and on the Gold Tier for the nuggets.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

did the value of the nuggets program change?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

Cake cake cake cake cake


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> How many of you fellow seed junkies watched the clock count down to zero, hit refresh and ordered? Spent a little 420-sales money AGAIN



I watched it......like a crackhead from the bushes.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Rise and shine! I got that wedding cake and on the Gold Tier for the nuggets.


How do u find out what tier you are?


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You guys keep forgetting the "rollitup" code.



How is this used?

There a spot to put it in at the site?


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You guys keep forgetting the "rollitup" code.


I used it...

I do notice a sec ago there was like 35 packs of Wedding cakes left, 140 something mimosas and like 120 Purple punch.

Haha... Gu told me over on ICmag that there was only like 30 packs of each and they would go super fast. Although they are going fast there was more like 2 or 300 packs lol... @Gu~ you made me buy em didn't ya haha....


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

Apply coupon code at check out


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> How do u find out what tier you are?



I just clicked the at the bottom of the page that shows "latest news" and it has the gold nugget info there.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I used it...
> 
> I do notice a sec ago there was like 35 packs of Wedding cakes left, 140 something mimosas and like 120 Purple punch.
> 
> Haha... Gu told me over on ICmag that there was only like 30 packs of each and they would go super fast. Although they are going fast there was more like 2 or 300 packs lol... @Gu~ you made me buy em didn't ya haha....


I looked at yours too fast, I thought you forgot the code. I deleted my post.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How is this used?
> 
> There a spot to put it in at the site?


It's right above where you enter nuggets at checkout.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Wedding cake going fast guys... only 24 left. But there is over 130 each of mimosas and purple punch left. 

Everybody must be wanting that cake bad lol...


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

48 dollar card processing fee? Is that normal on a 350.00 order?


----------



## cindysid (Apr 1, 2018)

I just bought the cake and the Mimosa. How do you know what your Nugget Status is? Mine should surely be GOLD by now!


----------



## cindysid (Apr 1, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> 48 dollar card processing fee? Is that normal on a 350.00 order?


Yep! I just paid 22 and change on a 156.00 order! That's nuts!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

cindysid said:


> I just bought the cake and the Mimosa. How do you know what your Nugget Status is? Mine should surely be GOLD by now!


Yea I looked everywhere idk where it says what nug status you are


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

Grabbed the cake.

When i hit redeem nuggets they wouldn't add them.Said fuck it and i'll use my nuggets on other shit.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> View attachment 4115057
> 
> 48 dollar card processing fee? Is that normal on a 350.00 order?





cindysid said:


> Yep! I just paid 22 and change on a 156.00 order! That's nuts!




Cash is king when it comes to seeds ladies and gentlemen


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Cash is king when it comes to seeds ladies and gentlemen


Looks like card processing fees are king for Gu. Haha. I'm just happy to have got what I wanted. If I could go back and switch payment methods to cash I would


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Grabbed the cake.
> 
> When i hit redeem nuggets they wouldn't add them.Said fuck it and i'll use my nuggets on other shit.


We're you trying to use the discount code too?


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Cash is king when it comes to seeds ladies and gentlemen


I Agree!!


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Looks like card processing fees are king for Gu. Haha. I'm just happy to have got what I wanted. If I could go back and switch payment methods to cash I would


It says on the site you can gotta email them


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It says on the site you can gotta email them


Lesson learned will do cash for 420 sale for sure


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> We're you trying to use the discount code too?



Yes......that why they didn't get added?

And that's a decent discount too.

This shit is making me feel like some 70 yr old woman goin nuts over coupons in the newspaper lol


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 1, 2018)

You all are going crazy over this stuff! It is great to see everyone so happy about it! Good stuff Lol

I am all sitting here like come on 420 sale I have a few more strains I want that are non femmed.

So I am still refreshing like a crack head though just not wanting those specific seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Yes......that why they didn't get added?
> 
> And that's a decent discount too.
> 
> This shit is making me feel like some 70 yr old woman goin nuts over coupons in the newspaper lol


One or the other. Either nuggets or discount code.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Back during the fall I placed an order and wanted to switch it from card to cash because I was having trouble with my card. Unfortunately nothing could be done about it once you confirm payment... However, the entire system is different now and different techs, etc... So I would email Gu~ and he will tell you one way or another.

Congrats to everyone that got what they wanted!


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> One or the other. Either nuggets or discount code.


Gotcha.

And is the riu code a 1 time deal or can it be used with each order?


----------



## gritzz (Apr 1, 2018)

Ok...am I calculating this right...1 month ago gold nug program was spend 1$/1$nug earned if spend 150$+, if you spend less than 150$ then it's 1$/.5$nug earned...1/1 earning been done bout a month now...All of March was spend 1$ earn .5$.....the way I'm seeing it is now, new nugg program in all is best case ,if I'm big shit diamond status. I spend 1$ to earn .2$...correct me if I'm wrong....im not tripping I'm still spent on the cakes regardless I just want to be on top of my 420 sale nugget game...get the cakes before I go back fore seconds...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> You all are going crazy over this stuff! It is great to see everyone so happy about it! Good stuff Lol
> 
> I am all sitting here like come on 420 sale I have a few more strains I want that are non femmed.
> 
> So I am still refreshing like a crack head though just not wanting those specific seeds.


I'm pretty stoked about these s1's. I'm telling my wife about it and she's like, oh cool more seeds, rolling her eyes.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm pretty stoked about these s1's. I'm telling my wife about it and she's like, oh cool more seeds, rolling her eyes.



Lol I have to say I am a lucky man... my wife actually doesn't care if I go ape shit on bean sprees haha. She actually seems interested when I explain it all to her. She is in the process of learning to grow atm.

But ya know, who knows what she really thinks lol. I said Wedding Cake, she says "yummmm!".


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Ok...am I calculating this right...1 month ago gold nug program was spend 1$/1$nug earned if spend 150$+, if you spend less than 150$ then it's 1$/.5$nug earned...1/1 earning been done bout a month now...All of March was spend 1$ earn .5$.....the way I'm seeing it is now, new nugg program in all is best case ,if I'm big shit diamond status. I spend 1$ to earn .2$...correct me if I'm wrong....im not tripping I'm still spent on the cakes regardless I just want to be on top of my 420 sale nugget game...get the cakes before I go back fore seconds...


I'm not sure, I'm a little confuse about the new system too. I'm earning less nuggets than before. I think...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

I've had access to WC for almost a yr.But he has had a continuous battle with russet mites.When i saw GPS was gonna toss out some s1's i couldn't help myself.

I'm gonna need a divorce lawyer to go with my WC beans i think lol


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol I have to say I am a lucky man... my wife actually doesn't care if I go ape shit on bean sprees haha. She actually seems interested when I explain it all to her. She is in the process of learning to grow atm.
> 
> But ya know, who knows what she really thinks lol. I said Wedding Cake, she says "yummmm!".


My wife gives me a pretty long leash, but this stuff is a foreign language to her.


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Ok...am I calculating this right...1 month ago gold nug program was spend 1$/1$nug earned if spend 150$+, if you spend less than 150$ then it's 1$/.5$nug earned...1/1 earning been done bout a month now...All of March was spend 1$ earn .5$.....the way I'm seeing it is now, new nugg program in all is best case ,if I'm big shit diamond status. I spend 1$ to earn .2$...correct me if I'm wrong....im not tripping I'm still spent on the cakes regardless I just want to be on top of my 420 sale nugget game...get the cakes before I go back fore seconds...


Yeah, I just did the math a little bit ago by throwing a Wedding Cake S1 in the cart. I did qualify for the gold tier, but that means I'm getting $0.08 for every buck spent now, vs $0.50 before. The gold nugget reward system has definitely been nerfed... 

Still very nice to get anything back for our purchases. And the reverse auction is the best marketing/sales mechanism invented in the seed bank world to date, IMO. Cheers all and happy hunting!


----------



## gritzz (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Wedding cake going fast guys... only 24 left. But there is over 130 each of mimosas and purple punch left.
> 
> Everybody must be wanting that cake bad lol...


Where do you see how many packs are left of the strains?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Lol I have to say I am a lucky man... my wife actually doesn't care if I go ape shit on bean sprees haha. She actually seems interested when I explain it all to her. She is in the process of learning to grow atm.
> 
> But ya know, who knows what she really thinks lol. I said Wedding Cake, she says "yummmm!".


My wife is the same way. She's all into the whole process of things and picks out a few strains cuz they are "pretty" so yea I take advantage of that and buy the beans of the strains she likes lol


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

There are the new incentives of a dime of nugs per day for logging in, which most of us do anyway. Maybe these gold and diamond tier exclusive sales will be amazing. I'm just glad I have everything I want from the GPS line up for the moment. I will be in line for the testers, just too much fun not to try. 

I currently have a couple of The Deputy and a few more of the Gunslingers about ready to flip into flower. I also dropped some Copper Chem and Jelly Pie into some water over the full moon. We will see what becomes of these. High hopes for sure, and plenty more GPS packs to hunt through.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Jesus Christ it wasn' on my page to order yet. I refreshed and now it' outta stock. Wtf did he have 10 packs.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jesus Christ it wasn' on my page to order yet. I refreshed and now it' outta stock. Wtf did he have 10 packs.


Oh...bummer, there's still the other two.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Oh...bummer, there's still the other two.


Purple Punch tests at 15% thc so I'm def good on that. Mimosa is a cross of that garbage. And I've seen quite a few grows of it. Not impressed at all. Wedding cake was the only one I was interested in. The site apparently still has glitches. I've been up since 730am eastern time to make sure I could order it. And.it NVR became available then it pops up out of stock.


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

Was there for me 9:30 on the dot. Eastern as well. Got a link on the 15% purple punch?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

So is wedding cake really sold out already @Gu~ or is the site just not updated


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Was there for me 9:30 on the dot. Eastern as well. Got a link on the 15% purple punch?


Well good for you, it was posted on IG from one of the lab tests. I may have screenshot it


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well good for you, it was posted on IG from one of the lab tests. I may have screenshot it


I'm going to say I'm pretty sure this will just be his initial drop. I'd expect more packs put up pretty quickly.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Here' the jungle boys display showing 15%
In the dispensary. Don' get me wrong. I've smoked some lower thc strains and they've been fire.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So is wedding cake really sold out already @Gu~ or is the site just not updated


Think it's gonna buddy!! Dang you guys don't play!! Mimosa and Purp Punch left!!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I'm going to say I'm pretty sure this will just be his initial drop. I'd expect more packs put up pretty quickly.


Yeah that' what I figured. I'l jus wait till the 42o sale. I can't run it right now anyway.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 1, 2018)

I missed em too but tbh i have so much shit i want i can wait for the restock ..


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here' the jungle boys display showing 15%
> In the dispensary. Don' get me wrong. I've smoked some lower thc strains and they've been fire. View attachment 4115070


420 an oz!!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> 420 an oz!!!!


Shit supposedly topshelf like that from where I'm from. Is 60 s cut. 480 a zip no deals.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here' the jungle boys display showing 15%
> In the dispensary. Don' get me wrong. I've smoked some lower thc strains and they've been fire. View attachment 4115070




Damn son those are old school Florida prices right there WTF.


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

$25 a gram is just fucking absurd... $700 a zip, $11200 a lb at that mark up. Seriously, GTFOHJB! Commercial operations at their worse...


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Ilk take this over purple punch any day.... 

Edit: these are lowers pulled to check trichs and test smoke.


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

Is that before taxes too? Not sure where you're at @whytewidow .


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> Is that before taxes too? Not sure where you're at @whytewidow .


I'm non med/rec state. 480 a zip for any type of topshelf around here. The picture I posted is from a call dispensaries.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).

Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.

Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

I actually see that it's from Reef dispensaries after a second look. We have them in AZ, and I think they're in NV too. They're the exclusive carrier of The Cookie Family genetics out here, I believe. So overpriced...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

Does any one have any details on the 420 sale or are we in the dark till it gets here?

What did GPS do last yr on the 420 sale?(they did have one last year???)

And the auctions.....are they going to be back up on 4/20...before...after?


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ilk take this over purple punch any day....
> 
> Edit: these are lowers pulled to check trichs and test smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4115071 View attachment 4115079 View attachment 4115074 View attachment 4115081


What's that??


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


Well fuck.... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


How many packs are you going to release. There couldn't have been very many wedding cake to sell out that fast.


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


Damn. 30% definitely moving to cash for next orders here on out. For both our sakes.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

Does anyone kno what the symbol in the bottom right corner mean??


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> I actually see that it's from Reef dispensaries after a second look. We have them in AZ, and I think they're in NV too. They're the exclusive carrier of The Cookie Family genetics out here, I believe. So overpriced...


I just seen it, and it just shows how much hype builds up stuff even if it isn't top notch. The internet ruined the genetics game. Other than being able to get in contact with people all over the world. But places like IG did nothing but hype stuff to a point that's ridiculously ridiculous


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Did you have the purple punch tested @Gu~ ?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Does anyone kno what the symbol in the bottom right corner mean??


Mine was pink before the drop. When You clicked it, it jus brought up the countdown timer with a pic of it.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did you have the purple punch tested @Gu~ ?


Yes. All of the S1's have been grown out and photographed.
Here are the pictures from the Purple Punch S1's being grown out:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


No cash discount because credit card fees are high???


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

just for 420


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


does this processing fee apply to credit cards and debit cards?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

cards in general. prepaid cards too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> cards in general. prepaid cards too.


thanks. that's a shame.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 1, 2018)

SNIped a pack of the wedding cake s1 and pretty pumped they were around for 20 mins after I got a pack then I checked back and they were gone. @Gu~ any pics of the s1 of the wedding cake?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> SNIped a pack of the wedding cake s1 and pretty pumped they were around for 20 mins after I got a pack then I checked back and they were gone. @Gu~ any pics of the s1 of the wedding cake?


These photos are the Wedding Cake s1's


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes. All of the S1's have been grown out and photographed.
> Here are the pictures from the Purple Punch S1's being grown out:



Those are def different than what' floating around on IG. Any pics of the mimosa like that


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

S1's throw a little variation of the mom's
It's not until S3's that you really narrow down those traits


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 1, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> How do u find out what tier you are?


I just did the math on how many nuggets i got from my wedding cake purchase.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Whats the point of the reverse auction if your not gonna let it drop any. That's annoying AF.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 1, 2018)

So I just woke up on the west coast and wedding cake is already gone? How many packs dropped?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

There was def enough for everyone, or so I thought.
Honestly I thought there would be enough packs until 420... I didn't think it would make it till then, but not an hour...


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whats the point of the reverse auction if your not gonna let it drop any. That's annoying AF.


They weren't on auction I don't think! Maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There was def enough for everyone, or so I thought.
> Honestly I thought there would be enough packs until 420... I didn't think it would make it till then, but not an hour...


Your following is getting bigger @Gu~ I know from the Dade County Series never hesitate and BE ON TIME!! THANKS!!


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 1, 2018)

@Gu~ please please please get your team to fix my nuggets before everything is gone. I did get my points for logging in today so that's working... I want that purple punch so badly!


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

FOMO is real with Greenpoint, reminds me of the weekend specials on the bay


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whats the point of the reverse auction if your not gonna let it drop any. That's annoying AF.



May be wrong but i think that happens because some one said fuck it and purchased before the counter expired??

When Gu~ ordered dominos and tossed WC on the auction i think the price was only able to drop once maybe?Led me to believe peeps was snatchin them up.


Then again you may already know this if it's the case.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

The cult classic beans I bought from greenpoint are hard to germinate. 
I finally got half to crack open after a 48 hour soak + 24 hrs between wet coffee filters. (3 days total)
Has anyone else had this problem? 
All the other GPS beans I've popped only required a 24 hour soak.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 1, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> So I just woke up on the west coast and wedding cake is already gone? How many packs dropped?


At 750 it let me add 20 packs to my cart then ten mins later they were all gone


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

Game theory 101


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Game theory 101


Scarcity marketing.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Mine never even showed it available to purchase. And my email was way late. I was even up early bc I wasn' sure when it would open. So I didn't even get a chance to buy it. And I know it's not my net. I have T1 connection.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 1, 2018)

Looks like punch is no longer on the auction, was watching the time click down and suddenly it diapered off of the auction, just mimosa at the moment.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine never even showed it available to purchase. And my email was way late. I was even up early bc I wasn' sure when it would open. So I didn't even get a chance to buy it. And I know it's not my net. I have T1 connection.


You need that fiber bro


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> You need that fiber bro


I have the fastest net you can get in residential. I have download speeds of 250mbps and upload at 75mbps that's pretty quick for home net


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

But I did jus catch mimosa for 74 shipped


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 1, 2018)

@greenpointseeds It appears that there are problems on the golden nuggets system. The only points I can earn are the daily ones for logging in. Nothing for sharing/following anywhere.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> @greenpointseeds It appears that there are problems on the golden nuggets system. The only points I can earn are the daily ones for logging in. Nothing for sharing/following anywhere.


I did a review and logged in and got points. But this morning I think it glitched bc it gave me an option to buy wedding cake. So I had to settle for mimosa


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 1, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> @greenpointseeds It appears that there are problems on the golden nuggets system. The only points I can earn are the daily ones for logging in. Nothing for sharing/following anywhere.



Tried logging out and back in?


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 1, 2018)

Somehow I got diamond status! But didnt it come with a free pack etc? How do we get that stuff?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Somehow I got diamond status! But didnt it come with a free pack etc? How do we get that stuff?


Where are you guys seeing the status at?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

Ok, I cant seem to see my nugget status either. Plus I just added a pack to the cart for $89 and it showed me a nugget reward of $7.12 for that purchase??


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I cant seem to see my nugget status either. Plus I just added a pack to the cart for $89 and it showed me a nugget reward of $7.12 for that purchase??


Math seems right from what dude above said about $0.08/nugget


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

Im still confused on what tier I am or how that .08 per nugget is calculated?


CannaBruh said:


> Math seems right from what dude above said about $0.08/nugget


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There was def enough for everyone, or so I thought.
> Honestly I thought there would be enough packs until 420... I didn't think it would make it till then, but not an hour...


I figured they go really fast.

Seed buyers here on forums and IG are pretty predictable in certain respects.

I mean if the sound cloud rapper Burner can sell a cookies cross for $500 a pack and sell out in hours then your offering of $89 would see the same action. Cheers man


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im still confused on what tier I am or how that .08 per nugget is calculated?


You are gold tier, so $89 spent gets you 8 nugs x 89 = 712 nuggets, and with 100 nugs = $1, you end up with $7.12 in reward on a regular priced, $89 pack.


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Tried logging out and back in?


Thanks, I tried but still not working.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> You are gold tier, so $89 spent gets you 8 nugs x 89 = 712 nuggets, and with 100 nugs = $1, you end up with $7.12 in reward on a regular priced, $89 pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm confused about 4/20. So people that pay with a cc will get a break on the processing charge but folks that send cash actually gets no 5% off? As my man Drake would say


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> You are gold tier, so $89 spent gets you 8 nugs x 89 = 712 nuggets, and with 100 nugs = $1, you end up with $7.12 in reward on a regular priced, $89 pack.


how many tiers are there?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour I missed those cakes. Gonna go spend that cash on something else now to soften the blow. Hmmm new sin or ethos


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine never even showed it available to purchase. And my email was way late. I was even up early bc I wasn' sure when it would open. So I didn't even get a chance to buy it. And I know it's not my net. I have T1 connection.


This sounds like something to do with your cookies and cache on your browser. Nothing to do with your speed. If your having trouble with pages loading properly it' usually something to do with this.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how many tiers are there?


https://greenpointseeds.com/gold-nuggets-rewards/


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> https://greenpointseeds.com/gold-nuggets-rewards/


thanks


----------



## greywind (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> how many tiers are there?


All there on the GPS site like HydroRed linked. Plus you can earn 10 nuggets just for checking into the site everyday.

So the basic math is 1 nugget equals 1 cent ($0.01), since 100 gold nuggets are worth $1.00 USD (as stated on the website). Every dollar spent on gear from GPS gets you this return:

Bronze tier $0.02 for every $1.00
Silver tier $0.04 for every $1.00
Gold tier $0.08 for every $1.00
Diamond tier $0.20 for every $1.00

Everyone used to get $0.50 for every $1.00 spent, so the drop off is significant. I'm not trying to talk down on GPS or Gu at all, just stating facts. I don't think anyone else in the game has any reward system like Gu, so I am thankful for it, and I'm sure it has benefited both GPS and the consumers. I have way more packs from GPS than I really need because of gold nuggets. I don't think I ever paid more than $25 a pack except for the one Copper Chem for $35 w/ nuggets applied. So I'm a happy man. Cheers!


----------



## gritzz (Apr 1, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Your following is getting bigger @Gu~ I know from the Dade County Series never hesitate and BE ON TIME!! THANKS!!


I sure learned about missing out on Gu'z Dade county series and his oni seed drops....missed the Shaq candy and poontang pie...had to get the cakes tho..not fond of the mmosa or the ppunch...


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

Well that wedding cake looks fire, if only I would've been one day sooner of stumbling upon GPS! Scrolling through the site though looks like there's all kinds of fire.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

Here my 2 cents on the matter. Greenpoint seeds has clearly exploded in popularity so it was only a matter of time before Gu had to make a change to the way the nuggets were paid out. I wish it was worded or explained better so that instead of thinking we were all going to earn points faster it would have been clear we will actually earn them slower.

Please don't change the reverse auction, it rocks you still have killer products at great prices. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry about the processing fee. I get charged close to 30% for cards and can't really continue t eat all of it. I will lower it for 420, and I will also remove the cash discount (just for 4/20).
> 
> Wedding Cake is out. Don't know how long, but months Is a good guess. If Purple Punch and Mimosa will be gone by the end of the week. Reverse Auction will make sure of that.
> 
> Coming up Friday: Do-Si-Do S1, Gorilla Glue #4 S1, and Gelato #45 S1


Sorry, but unless I'm missing something, this doesn't really make sense. I guess it depends on how much you lower the processing fee, but all those people who would normally pay cash/MO will now have very little reason to pay cash for 4/20. Many more will then use CC, and you will pay a TON more processing fees eating into your profits even more.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 1, 2018)

I also think that the charges for using debit cards should be more prominently displayed. I will be sending cash on my orders from now on.


----------



## HKG (Apr 1, 2018)

Looking forward to Gelato 45 and GG#4 on Friday. 

Was considering Dr. Greenthumb for GG#4 S1... at 150.00 for 11 (one free seed per pack) or 89.00 for six from GPS...idk.


----------



## cindysid (Apr 1, 2018)

HKG said:


> Looking forward to Gelato 45 and GG#4 on Friday.
> 
> Was considering Dr. Greenthumb for GG#4 S1... at 150.00 for 11 (one free seed per pack) or 89.00 for six from GPS...idk.


Hoping to catch it on a reverse auction myself. Gu needs to offer a combo pack!


----------



## HKG (Apr 1, 2018)

cindysid said:


> Hoping to catch it on a reverse auction myself. Gu needs to offer a combo pack!


Yea, one way or the other I'll probably end up with both...maybe do a little side by side and see what's what.

Glad to get some cake this a.m....50.00 out the window...lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 1, 2018)

I never seem to get login points?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> All there on the GPS site like HydroRed linked. Plus you can earn 10 nuggets just for checking into the site everyday.
> 
> So the basic math is 1 nugget equals 1 cent ($0.01), since 100 gold nuggets are worth $1.00 USD (as stated on the website). Every dollar spent on gear from GPS gets you this return:
> 
> ...


Price increases, higher fees, and now diminished rewards??? 

Looks like someone is forgetting what made them successful...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The cult classic beans I bought from greenpoint are hard to germinate.
> I finally got half to crack open after a 48 hour soak + 24 hrs between wet coffee filters. (3 days total)
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> All the other GPS beans I've popped only required a 24 hour soak.
> View attachment 4115130


Karma? 
It gets me, too. I'm hard headed and kinda short fused, as well. 

Thanks for the heads up on these, though. J and B will be in my next pop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Price increases, higher fees, and now diminished rewards???
> 
> Looks like someone is forgetting what made them successful...


All the bling is fine, but if the weed was average, what difference would it make? I've bought in for the smoke testimonials from some cats I respect.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

greywind said:


> All there on the GPS site like HydroRed linked. Plus you can earn 10 nuggets just for checking into the site everyday.
> 
> So the basic math is 1 nugget equals 1 cent ($0.01), since 100 gold nuggets are worth $1.00 USD (as stated on the website). Every dollar spent on gear from GPS gets you this return:
> 
> ...


Yeah it'll take forever to build nuggets now. Unless your a diamond tier member it's pointless. 80 dollar purchase you get $1.44 in nuggets. I' happy with just the genetics. Bc the nugget system isn't set up for po folk now.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

I want Shaq Candy too


gritzz said:


> I sure learned about missing out on Gu'z Dade county series and his oni seed drops....missed the Shaq candy and poontang pie...had to get the cakes tho..not fond of the mmosa or the ppunch...


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ok, I cant seem to see my nugget status either. Plus I just added a pack to the cart for $89 and it showed me a nugget reward of $7.12 for that purchase??


Gu told us that he would give us old customers Gold Status when it flipped.
Maybe we are Diamond?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't quite get the review part of getting nuggets. There's a bunch of reviews for products saying how someone got them on a sale or this product looks good for sleep. How are these reviews? Is this the type of comments which will fill up the review section? 

A review should consist of you "grown" the seed out and smoked the herb.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 1, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Somehow I got diamond status! But didnt it come with a free pack etc? How do we get that stuff?


where do you look to check status?
out of curiosity how long did it take for wed-cake to run out?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2018)

the gnome said:


> where do you look to check status?
> out of curiosity how long did it take for wed-cake to run out?


1hr


----------



## the gnome (Apr 1, 2018)

fugggg.... 
I messed up on the 1 hour difference in time zones when i set the alarm.
hopefully there may be a few non-payers and a few paks will show back up


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 1, 2018)

Why do people keep making the 3 letter reference to this forum.Us people who send cash have to put those 3 letters in the top left hand corner of the envelope.Wish people would just type the word Greenpoint and be done with it.All it takes is some dickhead postal worker to google the 3 letter word.Once this thread comes up in a search on his gear im out.Some of us are still outlaws and dont have the luxury of living in legal states.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why do people keep making the 3 letter reference to this forum.Us people who send cash have to put those 3 letters in the top left hand corner of the envelope.Wish people would just type the word Greenpoint and be done with it.All it takes is some dickhead postal worker to google the 3 letter word.Once this thread comes up in a search on his gear im out.Some of us are still outlaws and dont have the luxury of living in legal states.


Sorry bro, I've done it but will stop. 
My bad...


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why do people keep making the 3 letter reference to this forum.Us people who send cash have to put those 3 letters in the top left hand corner of the envelope.Wish people would just type the word Greenpoint and be done with it.All it takes is some dickhead postal worker to google the 3 letter word.Once this thread comes up in a search on his gear im out.Some of us are still outlaws and dont have the luxury of living in legal states.


Honestly, I think you could put "anything" as the recipient and it wont matter since its going to a po box number and not a specific person or company. It would be a different story if people were posting the address in this thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> All the bling is fine, but if the weed was average, what difference would it make? I've bought in for the smoke testimonials from some cats I respect.


Lots of sites sell quality beans. Average price seems to be around $75 for 10 regulars, but admittedly, I've not ran any real statistics.
Hmm... brain fart -- I wonder if there's a "Trivago" of cannabis seeds? You know, a crawler that looks for the best prices on specific products???

Double hmm...
-- edit --
EXAMPLE:
"I'm looking for a purple indica dominant hybrid with average THC at least 20%, short structure, uplifting buzz, and 60 day flower period". 

Budget = $50

GO!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Karma?
> It gets me, too. I'm hard headed and kinda short fused, as well.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on these, though. J and B will be in my next pop.


Looks like cult classic seeds are fine but they need a little TLC to germinate.
I'll keep you updated.
My pack of 'purification' is still sitting on the router for extra warmth...


----------



## KENTA (Apr 1, 2018)

Night rider and Ace high at 3 weeks. Poor camera quality


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 1, 2018)

Dreamcatcher phenos all super berry, some heavier on the fuel.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Hickock Haze 7 ft tall. 3 weeks into flower. Grew 3 feet in that time.

Hickock Haze #1 on the right
Pig Whistle #4 in the Middle
Hickock Haze #2 on the left
10 days into flower


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 1, 2018)

I ordered a pack of wedding cakes the other nighr. First time buyer and it says i have 44$ in nugget rewards?? Hows that work?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> I ordered a pack of wedding cakes the other nighr. First time buyer and it says i have 44$ in nugget rewards?? Hows that work?


That is the old gold nugget system it was awesome. That is also why most of us on this thread have 20 packs of Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 1, 2018)

Not sure if it's all greenpoint gear or just strains that end in "haze", but my chinook haze stretched more than I've ever seen before. All of them were about 18" when I flipped, and now they're taller than me! (6'1")


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4115315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115316 View attachment 4115317
> ...


that 7 footer is sexy !!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that 7 footer is sexy !!!!!


There is a Sativa Dominant Pig Whistle behind it. These two are in my buddy's room because he has twelve foot ceilings. Maybe @THT has ran this Hickock Haze straight from seed 12/12?
You almost have to. Lmfao


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> There is a Sativa Dominant Pig Whistle behind it. These two are in my buddy's room because he has twelve foot ceilings. Maybe @THT has ran this Hickock Haze straight from seed 12/12?
> You almost have to. Lmfao


12 foot ceilings, hell yea. bare vertical bulbs like the picture and some sativa monsters !!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> 12 foot ceilings, hell yea. bare vertical bulbs like the picture and some sativa monsters !!!!!


We have been rolling all sativa strains in his room. They get huge. Trees.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> We have been rolling all sativa strains in his room. They get huge. Trees.


bad ass !!!!

how many watts?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> bad ass !!!!
> 
> how many watts?


5 bulbs
2- 600 watt hps
3-315 cmh (Phillips bulb)

We need another circuit


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2018)

Hazes can make you feel like the first time you ever smoked or grew!


----------



## THT (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> There is a Sativa Dominant Pig Whistle behind it. These two are in my buddy's room because he has twelve foot ceilings. Maybe @THT has ran this Hickock Haze straight from seed 12/12?
> You almost have to. Lmfao


I did tatonka, I always go 12/12 from seed, I also held back nutrients on it till mid flower. 3 gallon fabric (3/4 full) FFoF and seed starting mix so plenty of soil nutrition but nothing added until mid flower.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> That is the old gold nugget system it was awesome. That is also why most of us on this thread have 20 packs of Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Hazes can make you feel like the first time you ever smoked or grew!


You nailed it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 1, 2018)

Yup a budda haze i had went 16 weeks in flower easy 

Really hard to do in a 5x5x5 box haha only ran it like 3 times because of how long it took.

Was ok but not good enough for the time needed


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

So I just made an order and I have not made an account, after the order it said I have about 40$ in gold nugget, since I don' have an account is all that totally lost or do I need to make an account to claim it?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I just made an order and I have not made an account, after the order it said I have about 40$ in gold nugget, since I don' have an account is all that totally lost or do I need to make an account to claim it?


If you plan to order again, you definitely need to make an acct. It had to be an unreal amount you spent to get $40 in nuggets though?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I just made an order and I have not made an account, after the order it said I have about 40$ in gold nugget, since I don' have an account is all that totally lost or do I need to make an account to claim it?


@greenpointseeds


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2018)

Make an account under the same email and boom like Emril. Nuggets in the Prospectors Pouch.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you plan to order again, you definitely need to make an acct. It had to be an unreal amount you spent to get $40 in nuggets though?


No not really. 2 packs @ 90 a piece. It seemed like after I ordered it it said something about gold status.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Make an account under the same email and boom like Emril. Nuggets in the Prospectors Pouch.


I'll do that.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No not really. 2 packs @ 90 a piece. It seemed like after I ordered it it said something about gold status.


180$ gave you 40$ worth of nuggets today?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No not really. 2 packs @ 90 a piece. It seemed like after I ordered it it said something about gold status.


That should only be like $14 in nuggets if you are a gold tier.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> That should only be like $14 in nuggets if you are a gold tier.


The math doesn't add up, maybe they are embarrassed about how much they really dropped.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

nc208 said:


> 180$ gave you 40$ worth of nuggets today?


It was like 36 dollars and some odd cents. 
Also I just created an account, got 15cents for doing so and the account under the same email claimed I have not yet made an order..


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> It was like 36 dollars and some odd cents.
> Also I just created an account, got 15cents for doing so and the account under the same email claimed I have not yet made an order..


I bought one pack of wedding cake earlier today, I got 6 dollars worth of nuggets so I have a hard time believing you got 6x as many points for only 90 bucks more.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

If you sign up for an acct you get 500 nuggets just for that, plus the nuggets you earned for the purchase. I'm still not seeing how that adds up?
@greywind broke it down perfectly. Still not sure why we have to get a breakdown on nugget values on here and not on the GPS website?


greywind said:


> All there on the GPS site like HydroRed linked. Plus you can earn 10 nuggets just for checking into the site everyday.
> 
> So the basic math is 1 nugget equals 1 cent ($0.01), since 100 gold nuggets are worth $1.00 USD (as stated on the website). Every dollar spent on gear from GPS gets you this return:
> 
> ...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't really know how nuggets work but my complete first real order gave me 500$ worth... I don't really feel I spent much at all compared to what I do with other breeders and since he sells m/f felt like I was ripping him off, heh. The deals are really pretty good. It will get even cheaper too when someone S1's his whole line and sells them right next to his (anytime now).

Did they change recently how nuggets are calculated? I still have probably at least a grand I will spend.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't really know how nuggets work but my complete first real order gave me 500$ worth... I don't really feel I spent much at all compared to what I do with other breeders and since he sells m/f felt like I was ripping him off, heh. The deals are really pretty good. It will get even cheaper too when someone S1's his whole line and sells them right next to his (anytime now).
> 
> Did they change recently how nuggets are calculated? I still have probably at least a grand I will spend.


That must have been pre-nugget tier I'm assuming?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

@HydroRed, I see how the math works, but my point remains that it doesn't make sense how NugHeuser got 36 bucks of points on their first purchase. Since they said they had no account there isn't that 500 nuggets initially. Also since it was a first order they should have been on bronze tier, so .02 nuggets for every dollar spent. so if 180 dollars were spent that would be 3.60$ not 36$.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you sign up for an acct you get 500 nuggets just for that, plus the nuggets you earned for the purchase. I'm still not seeing how that adds up?
> @greywind broke it down perfectly. Still not sure why we have to get a breakdown on nugget values on here and not on the GPS website?


I understand that, I'm just saying what it told me I had to my understanding. And I got 15 cents worth of nuggets for signing up, or maybe checking in, but regardless it now says I have 15 cents. 
And also according to email the transaction is still pending and says it may take a little time but also says "we kindly ask you to call this number" but doesn't say why. Is that normal? If the transaction is being processed why do I need to call this number? I'm from the US.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2018)

I don't want to give a specific date or numbers, but I got my beans delivered last week. I had no idea about the whole nugget thing and was quite surprised when I actually looked into my account about it since others were talking about it here I figured I'd go look. $500 bucks you aren't expecting was nothing to scoff at on top of getting almost all packs around 20 bucks + shipping. I basically bought beans for 3/4 of the price and then on top of that was given several hundred dollars free + males galore lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @HydroRed, I see how the math works, but my point remains that it doesn't make sense how NugHeuser got 36 bucks of points on their first purchase. Since they said they had no account there isn't that 500 nuggets initially. Also since it was a first order they should have been on bronze tier, so .02 nuggets for every dollar spent. so if 180 dollars were spent that would be 3.60$ not 36$.


Im in agreeance with you. I dont get it either?



NugHeuser said:


> I understand that, I'm just saying what it told me I had to my understanding. And I got 15 cents worth of nuggets for signing up, or maybe checking in, but regardless it now says I have 15 cents.
> And also according to email the transaction is still pending and says it may take a little time but also says "we kindly ask you to call this number" but doesn't say why. Is that normal? If the transaction is being processed why do I need to call this number? I'm from the US.


the 15 cents is from logging in to your acct today. You paid with CC so you probably have to call the bank and tell them to release the funds to the out of country card processor.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

Grow your seeds!!!!!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im in agreeance with you. I dont get it either?
> 
> 
> the 15 cents is from logging in to your acct today. You paid with CC so you probably have to call the bank and tell them to release the funds to the out of country card processor.


Out of country? I did a quick search and thought it was a US based seed bank?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Out of country? I did a quick search and thought it was a US based seed bank?


It is, but the credit card processor they use is in China.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

Cash is KING....except on 4/20


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Out of country? I did a quick search and thought it was a US based seed bank?


It’s pretty much impossible to find a US-based CC processor that will work with a seedbank. I think all seedbanks that take cards our using CC processors from out of the country.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Cash is KING....except on 4/20


Yeah I keep seeing everyone say that but have never sent cash through mail like that so I don't even know how it works and was kinda antsy to just get the order put in. Just tried calling the number, noones in office. Hopefully this don't all turn into a big pain.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s pretty much impossible to find a US-based CC processor that will work with a seedbank. I think all seedbanks that take cards our using CC processors from out of the country.


It seemed like my order with ocean grown genetics was pretty simple, no need to contact people to "okay" the transaction.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I keep seeing everyone say that but have never sent cash through mail like that so I don't even know how it works and was kinda antsy to just get the order put in. Just tried calling the number, noones in office. Hopefully this don't all turn into a big pain.


Place cash in a piece of paper folded up with your order # on it & send it in a small Priority Mail flat rate box. Tracking number and first $50 insurance is included. Best $7 you can spend on piece of mind. I've got orders from all over the world from Colorado to Spain and they have always arrived intact.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 1, 2018)

cant wait to start seeing pics of all these wedding cakes and get an idea of what they’re about. Hope some of you are rotating them in soon. I’ve got a few packs to run through before I can even think of buying seeds again. 

I hope they’re all fire


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't really know how nuggets work but my complete first real order gave me 500$ worth... I don't really feel I spent much at all compared to what I do with other breeders and since he sells m/f felt like I was ripping him off, heh. The deals are really pretty good. It will get even cheaper too when someone S1's his whole line and sells them right next to his (anytime now).
> 
> _*Did they change recently how nuggets are calculated?*_ I still have probably at least a grand I will spend.


The new changes went into effect today. They used to be $0.50 for every dollar you spent. Its now capped out at $0.20 if you are in the diamond tier.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Place cash in a piece of paper folded up with your order # on it & send it in a small Priority Mail flat rate box. Tracking number and first $50 insurance is included. Best $7 you can spend on piece of mind. I've got orders from all over the world from Colorado to Spain and they have always arrived intact.


Thanks for filling me in. I'll probably do this on future orders.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Where do you see how many packs are left of the strains?


You keep increasing the quantity of seeds until it gives you a stock number you cannot exceed... If it says you can't go over 8 or 80 or 800 packs for example, that's how many is left in stock.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I just made an order and I have not made an account, after the order it said I have about 40$ in gold nugget, since I don' have an account is all that totally lost or do I need to make an account to claim it?


I did the same shit about 44 in nuggets vakue for one pack of eedding cake seeds


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 1, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> I did the same shit about 44 in nuggets vakue for one pack of eedding cake seeds


Let me know if you figure out how to get it to your account. I just made one and its not in there


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 1, 2018)

The new nuggets system does seem worse now for the customer, but imagine all the packs GU was giving away for FREE. These s1s aren’t that interesting to me in the first place. I probably will be sitting out of the 4/20 sale as well I have 250 seeds or 25 packs I need to run be4 I buy more

Ps guess what I got almost half of those packs free from nuggets for just shipping costs GU can’t do that forever or he’d be out of business


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2018)

seems if your not buying while logged into your account you get extra nuggets but for those that are buying while logged in we are getting the new system? This is what I am gathering from those that have said they got around 40$ in nuggets but did not buy through an account.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There was def enough for everyone, or so I thought.
> Honestly I thought there would be enough packs until 420... I didn't think it would make it till then, but not an hour...


Gu, over on IC you had mentioned to me that you only had 30 packs of each strain. It was more like 200... Lol. Did you end up getting more than planned or what happened there? 

Haha I bet you just knew how to make me buy a few packs, well I did. Still happy with my purchase.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2018)

Anyone have pics of outdoor GPS plants? I'm looking for the monster plants. Im running alot of GPS gear this year in 400,600,& 1000 gallon pots. Just kinda wondering how far people have pushed them. My season is underway for croptober 2018. Gotta start em early to get em where I need em.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> Anyone have pics of outdoor GPS plants? I'm looking for the monster plants. Im running alot of GPS gear this year in 400,600,& 1000 gallon pots. Just kinda wondering how far people have pushed them. My season is underway for croptober 2018. Gotta start em early to get em where I need em.
> View attachment 4115401


I am with you there. Will be running GPS via guerilla this year. Big pots last year, this year in the ground. Time to bring the trees back


----------



## klx (Apr 1, 2018)

@Gu~ I ordered a pack of Wedding Cake and a pack of Gunslinger this morning. I got an email that the order was pending and I had to contact Payofix. I contacted Payofix and spoke to someone who could hardly speak English and they told me my payment was declined giving no reasons and told me to speak to the merchant to organise a different way of paying. Bit strange seeings I use that card for overseas purchases all the time. Anyway,

I have sent you guys 2 emails asking to switch to cash instead but have not heard back. I just went in to the order to try a different card and it says this order can no longer be paid for as it is out of stock.

Not too stoked if I have had it taken off me.

Cheers.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> Anyone have pics of outdoor GPS plants? I'm looking for the monster plants. Im running alot of GPS gear this year in 400,600,& 1000 gallon pots. Just kinda wondering how far people have pushed them. My season is underway for croptober 2018. Gotta start em early to get em where I need em.
> View attachment 4115401


I haven't ran this outdoor or all the way through, but this Hickock Haze from seed is only 60 days old and seven feet


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

I plan on growing a 12 foot tree this summer/fall. I have many Greenpoint strains to pick from so I would like to know what would be best outdoors.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

You guys that have posted about "dealing with payofix"... I will tell you straight up, you will not get anywhere.

They are the biggest crock of shit I have ever tampered with. Every employee I spoke with after calling endlessly for hours was straight retarded and you could not understand a word they spoke. Gu even tried helping between us sorting the issue out and nope, still did not get resolved.

I'm not sure if I remember right or not, but didn't you say a couple months back you were gonna do away with payofix? @Gu~


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 1, 2018)

Side by side Jelly Pie #1 and Sundance Kid #1.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Side by side Jelly Pie #1 and Sundance Kid #1.View attachment 4115412


Oh my!!!!!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

klx said:


> @Gu~ I ordered a pack of Wedding Cake and a pack of Gunslinger this morning. I got an email that the order was pending and I had to contact Payofix. I contacted Payofix and spoke to someone who could hardly speak English and they told me my payment was declined giving no reasons and told me to speak to the merchant to organise a different way of paying. Bit strange seeings I use that card for overseas purchases all the time. Anyway,
> 
> I have sent you guys 2 emails asking to switch to cash instead but have not heard back. I just went in to the order to try a different card and it says this order can no longer be paid for as it is out of stock.
> 
> ...


I got the same message to contact the same people. Hopefully my order can go through.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I plan on growing a 12 foot tree this summer/fall. I have many Greenpoint strains to pick from so I would like to know what would be best outdoors.


I have never ran his gear outdoors. I am fixing to start flowering tomorrow my first wave of GPS gear. If I were guessing, all of the haze crosses would do excellent. As well as the Full Moon Fever (Durban). For hardiness. I have some very nice FMF studs and gals ready to go to the flower room. They will be ran outdoors as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Cash is KING....except on 4/20


Which is horseshit.


----------



## klx (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I got the same message to contact the same people. Hopefully my order can go through.


Did you contact them? They just told me to find a different way to pay they suggested western union lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I haven't ran this outdoor or all the way through, but this Hickock Haze from seed is only 60 days old and seven feetView attachment 4115407


That would be a great candidate for an outdoor run for sure! Nice...


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

klx said:


> Did you contact them? They just told me to find a different way to pay they suggested western union lol.


I tried. It told me to try back later, I figured office hours were closed. The assholes need to accept my payment


----------



## blissfest (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here' the jungle boys display showing 15%
> In the dispensary. Don' get me wrong. I've smoked some lower thc strains and they've been fire. View attachment 4115070


I have the real Purple Punch, the shit is amazing. Just made some Rosin vape pens and people love it. Mine grows OG like, lanky with rock hard nugs, that smell unbelievable. Yields a lot more than it looks because its so dense. I grow big plants in coco Hempy's, and she holds her own. She seems stronger than 15%? But I never tested mine. I wont be throwing my cut out, anytime soon. My friends and customers would kill me, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

I've paid with card a few times. NVR had any problem. I got a prepaid walmart card. Jus load money on it. Add 0.18 cents extra to use for international orders, bc that's what walmart/greendot bank charges. NVR had one problem.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I have the real Purple Punch, the shit is amazing. Just made some Rosin vape pens and people love it. Mine grows OG like, lanky with rock hard nugs, that smell unbelievable. Yields a lot more than it looks because its so dense. I grow big plants in coco Hempy's, and she holds her own. She seems stronger than 15%? But I never tested mine. I wont be throwing my cut out, anytime soon. My friends and customers would kill me, lol


There's 15% thc strains that will put you on your ass. There's other cannabinoids at work. That cause you to feel high other than THC.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've paid with card a few times. NVR had any problem. I got a prepaid walmart card. Jus load money on it. Add 0.18 cents extra to use for international orders.bc that' what walmart/greenest bank charges. NVR had one problem.


I guess that'll probably be the next step if this don' work. Probably how I should'e went at it the first time.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I guess that'll probably be the next step if this don' work. Probably how I should'e went at it the first time.


I do cash orders too sometimes jus for the extra 5% off. Or if i don't feel like running to wally world right at the time. I Jus hit cash and send money order. Well have my ol lady do it for me. She' placed a couple orders to from greenpoint. She' jus getting into growing. I had a glitch this morning and missed out on the cake. So settled for mimosa. And I have a super structured male pollen I'm hit the females with.


----------



## klx (Apr 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I tried. It told me to try back later, I figured office hours were closed. The assholes need to accept my payment


Go into your account on the website and go to your order and then click pay. See what it says. Mine says you can no longer pay for this order. Bit weird as the website says you get 7 days. Hopefully just a glitch.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

Tell me that ain't beautiful structured male. He will go good if I catch a nice pheno outta these s1's. And he's just now starting to stack.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 1, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Cash is KING....except on 4/20


WHY????


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tell me that ain't beautiful structured male. He will go good if I catch a nice pheno outta these s1's. And he's just now starting to stack.View attachment 4115422 View attachment 4115423


I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 pounds


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


K I grow inside and make seeds that grow big bushes, Lol.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> K I grow inside and make seeds that grow big bushes, Lol.


I'm to lazy to make seed. Plus every nug is spoken for. No room for seeds. Lols


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I have the real Purple Punch, the shit is amazing. Just made some Rosin vape pens and people love it. Mine grows OG like, lanky with rock hard nugs, that smell unbelievable. Yields a lot more than it looks because its so dense. I grow big plants in coco Hempy's, and she holds her own. She seems stronger than 15%? But I never tested mine. I wont be throwing my cut out, anytime soon. My friends and customers would kill me, lol


Take a few different strains sometime of different levels %THC and see if any one can figure out which one is less or higher pass the 10% mark. The vast majority of the time no one has a fuckin clue and that is fact. The whole %THC thing is such a joke. You know how many shit brick weed I have smoked that has no problem competing with og's and what not as far as 'strength' of high I have smoked?

When I saw the guy pass because the posted numbers made me fuckin laugh. Really sad what marketing will do to people and that is all I see when I see a %; a marketing tool for the gullible/naive new to weed.

I mean get out there and try some real african, south american, thai, chinese, whatever country you want to travel to. Sometimes it will be garbage. It generally will always look like garbage when purchased in those countries, but there is no denying quality of high in many. After all you can only get so high on weed...Not high enough? Smoke a little more...


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


How many gallons was the pot she was in?


----------



## 757growin (Apr 1, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> How many gallons was the pot she was in?


I think it's a six hundred, may be 400, but it's definetely not one of my 1000 gal pots.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tell me that ain't beautiful structured male. He will go good if I catch a nice pheno outta these s1's. And he's just now starting to stack.View attachment 4115422 View attachment 4115423


Very nice male. Here is a Pig Whistle Male that we had no room to finish. It has been out of solution and laying on the floor of the 30 degree garage for the last five days. Still alive and kicking. Extremely cold resistant which is a good trait to have in a plant up here in Montana


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 1, 2018)

Last night I remembered about the Wedding Cake this morning, and was on the fence whether or not to set the alarm to wake up in time. I feel asleep and woke up at 9:27AM, 3 minutes before they went on sale. I figured it was karma. I whipped out the iPad, logged in and had 1 minute and 27 seconds to go. I had my 4 packs ordered and was back in bed 3 minutes later. Piece of cake, LOL.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Take a few different strains sometime of different levels %THC and see if any one can figure out which one is less or higher pass the 10% mark. The vast majority of the time no one has a fuckin clue and that is fact. The whole %THC thing is such a joke. You know how many shit brick weed I have smoked that has no problem competing with og's and what not as far as 'strength' of high I have smoked?
> 
> When I saw the guy pass because the posted numbers made me fuckin laugh. Really sad what marketing will do to people and that is all I see when I see a %; a marketing tool for the gullible/naive new to weed.
> 
> I mean get out there and try some real african, south american, thai, chinese, whatever country you want to travel to. Sometimes it will be garbage. It generally will always look like garbage when purchased in those countries, but there is no denying quality of high in many. After all you can only get so high on weed...Not high enough? Smoke a little more...


If you're referring to me passing, bc of the 15% thc. That was what it tested for. I passed bc I give half of every crop I run to a long time close fsmily friend who makes oil for his epileptic son. To give him a better way of life. So yes thc % numbers do matter, sometimes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

klx said:


> @Gu~ I ordered a pack of Wedding Cake and a pack of Gunslinger this morning. I got an email that the order was pending and I had to contact Payofix. I contacted Payofix and spoke to someone who could hardly speak English and they told me my payment was declined giving no reasons and told me to speak to the merchant to organise a different way of paying. Bit strange seeings I use that card for overseas purchases all the time. Anyway,
> 
> I have sent you guys 2 emails asking to switch to cash instead but have not heard back. I just went in to the order to try a different card and it says this order can no longer be paid for as it is out of stock.
> 
> ...


GPS doesn't work on the weekend and payofix needs you to call bank and tell them to allow overseas charges. It was a pain in the ass with my bank and I just sent in cash. Just chill out and Gu will take care of you. You'll just have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## klx (Apr 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> GPS doesn't work on the weekend and payofix needs you to call bank and tell them to allow overseas charges. It was a pain in the ass with my bank and I just sent in cash. Just chill out and Gu will take care of you. You'll just have to wait till tomorrow.


Sweet sounds good to me. Payofix were useless, I will just send cash. Cheers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 1, 2018)

klx said:


> Sweet sounds good to me. Payofix were useless, I will just send cash. Cheers.


Yeah, I called them then they told me to call bank, I called the bank but the bank had no idea wtf I was talking about so I called payofix back and they told me to call bank again and tell them to allow charges and then they would recharge my card. That was when I was like, naw fuck this. Gu and Ali were super cool and responded by like noon on Monday.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have never ran his gear outdoors. I am fixing to start flowering tomorrow my first wave of GPS gear. If I were guessing, all of the haze crosses would do excellent. As well as the Full Moon Fever (Durban). For hardiness. I have some very nice FMF studs and gals ready to go to the flower room. They will be ran outdoors as well.


I'm not a guerilla gardener, but it seems to me that the hazes and tropical hybrids would be hard pressed to finish in the hills and hollows of the Appalachians.
This has not been a problem for you?
I'm thinking frost visits your locale by mid October.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


Epic!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you're referring to me passing, bc of the 15% thc. That was what it tested for. I passed bc I give half of every crop I run to a long time close fsmily friend who makes oil for his epileptic son. To give him a better way of life. So yes thc % numbers do matter, sometimes.


Hey. no doubt it may in cases, but I am just saying man let him try it and tell you how he feels and see how he reacts. Years of personal experience tell me there is a shit load more going on when it comes to high and pain relief et cetera than that little % number and specific chemical compound. It's probably very similar to opiates in that there are a multitude of chemicals working in combination together that provide superior benefits and that when you start isolating them you lose a lot of the effect/benefits. I noticed the majority of prescribed pain meds do absolutely nothing for pain or so little you eat way more quantities than you would normally had you had it in it's natural state where there is the vast amount of chemicals working together. 

*I notice the same thing with isolated cannabinoids. *

I also have undeniable evidence from self experience that many many times lower THC strains don't get me near as zooted as supposedly higher rated ones and constantly enjoy telling someone one was rated much higher than the there when the opposite was true and enjoying there smoke reports on them. Also blind testing rules all. Very interesting results to say the least, lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


Holy jesus
Did you have mexicans help you trim?

Did you chop and split the stalk for fire wood
Lol fuck i woulda carved a coat hanger outa the tree


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 1, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


Are you related to @doublejj


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 2, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> It seemed like my order with ocean grown genetics was pretty simple, no need to contact people to "okay" the transaction.


I have one CC that will get immediately declined for any overseas processing and one that doesn’t. The restrictions can vary from card to card.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not a guerilla gardener, but it seems to me that the hazes and tropical hybrids would be hard pressed to finish in the hills and hollows of the Appalachians.
> This has not been a problem for you?
> I'm thinking frost visits your locale by mid October.


I run my plants into mid November plus, no problemo.

I have plants pictured in open show and tell in the outdoor section covered in ice, no plant damage. Just gotta know how to keep the sun from damaging and catch them early before the sun rays directly hit them. You can spray them with a light misting of seaweed juice (kelp) mixture and this assists in preventing freeze damage also. Light frosts won't hurt them anyway. I finished harvesting last year at the end of November.

I ran Zamadelica and a couple more landraces outdoors (and these gps strains will finish much earlier than those) and chopped them mid November and they were ripe.

"Light frosts" and frosts in general are always okay. But our weather is strange here... Sometime we get our first hard freeze by middle but more towards the end of October and sometimes not until mid November.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> I like big bushes! Mk ultra from last year. A little over 13 poundsView attachment 4115425


Gah fuckin damn! What a monster... Congrats on that man!

I ran MK Ultra a couple years ago, from clone in 20 gallon containers... I got right at a lb a piece from 6 of them. They definitely have the potential to be ginormous yielders... Obviously, that beast in your pic lol.

I usually pull around 1 to 2 lb per plant, from seed started early indoors in march... I dig huge holes and amend the bottoms with lots of polymer crystals and even baby diapers... And organic moisture retaining materials as well... 95% of the entire grow I never have to water. I watch the forecast and right before a good rain blows in, I build a circular barrier around the base of the plant with soil and sprinkle water soluble fertilizer within that barrier perimeter, let mother nature do the mixing and feeding for me lol but we get an average amount of precipitation here... It works great. No way in hell could we water our gardens like that around here lol, I wish. And I usually do just a few personal trees close to the house and baby them, they get watered and yield very well... But most of my grows are scattered amongst 3 different counties and I do it everyday for a living. I wake up everyday and go to work, tending my crops till afternoon/eveningish... Some places I have to work at night...

But yeah dude that's a damn monster!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There's 15% thc strains that will put you on your ass. There's other cannabinoids at work. That cause you to feel high other than THC.


And terpenes play a huge role in the high as well... Don't forget those lol.

Like Duke Diamond says, "if I wanna smoke to taste GSC I will go by some damn cookies and eat those cookies. If I wanna get stoned man, I will smoke a late 80s early 90s hashplant that shit will put you on your ass man "....


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't have the funds to purchase em just yet, but damn I want those mimosa haha!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Holy jesus
> Did you have mexicans help you trim?
> 
> Did you chop and split the stalk for fire wood
> Lol fuck i woulda carved a coat hanger outa the tree


I'm a one man team. No trimmers, no help.

I keep the big stalks on my trophy shelf


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Are you related to @doublejj


Definetely learned a bunch from @doublejj . I consider him a mentor and a hell of a bbq'ist.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> I'm a one man team. No trimmers, no help.
> 
> I keep the big stalks on my trophy shelf


My hat is off to you

13 pounds is a lot for 1 dude to trim lol

But i would do the same


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> I'm a one man team. No trimmers, no help.
> 
> I keep the big stalks on my trophy shelf


I grew a plant once , With the idea that I was going to make a sling shot for my nephew, not a good technique for yeild , but it was easy to shape , n strong .


----------



## 757growin (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My hat is off to you
> 
> 13 pounds is a lot for 1 dude to trim lol
> 
> But i would do the same


And it was only one of my plants. Lols. In a good day of 12 hours trimming I can knock 2 to 3 pounds off. I just sit on my ass alot in Oct and Nov


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

757growin said:


> And it was only one of my plants. Lols. In a good day of 12 hours trimming I can knock 2 to 3 pounds off. I just sit on my ass alot in Oct and Nov


2-3 p in 12 hours? 
Are you even trimming the sugar leaf? 
I am slow ... but I’m trying to trim now , and you can see what I’m really doing . 
I just hate it n squirrel off pretty easy .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I grew a plant once , With the idea that I was going to make a sling shot for my nephew, not a good technique for yeild , but it was easy to shape , n strong .


I try to think of cool stuff i can make my stems into lol before it goes to the compost or burn pile.

But if i had a tree like that 


757growin said:


> And it was only one of my plants. Lols. In a good day of 12 hours trimming I can knock 2 to 3 pounds off. I just sit on my ass alot in Oct and Nov


Thats a good "clip" your runnin at


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I try to think of cool stuff i can make my stems into lol before it goes to the compost or burn pile.
> 
> But if i had a tree like that
> 
> Thats a good "clip" your runnin at



If I had a trunk that held up 13p 
I’d probably have to throw it on the lathe n have a look at the grain . Maybe make a bowl.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

Ha ha yes put her on the bandsaw and make a "live edge" table


----------



## blissfest (Apr 2, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> And terpenes play a huge role in the high as well... Don't forget those lol.
> 
> Like Duke Diamond says, "if I wanna smoke to taste GSC I will go by some damn cookies and eat those cookies. If I wanna get stoned man, I will smoke a late 80s early 90s hashplant that shit will put you on your ass man "....


Yup, I made a cross of Black Triangle X Stardawg that tested out at 31.2%. That shit should have a warning label on it, lol. I truly believe the 1988 G13/Hashplant from NDNguy, really made that cross special


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha yes put her on the bandsaw and make a "live edge" table


I have my own mill , I love making stuff outta wood. Im told im pretty good, but better at growing .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have my own mill , I love making stuff outta wood. Im told im pretty good, but better at growing . View attachment 4115677 View attachment 4115675


Nice work

We'd get along just fine. Is the table a burl or driftwood rootball?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice work
> 
> We'd get along just fine. Is the table a burl or driftwood rootball?


Thanks
It was a 3x3x3 poplar burl, it was probably 6-700pounds. It wasn’t a little project getting it out. (I found it deer hunting) 
Once in a lifetime find, The inside is all carved out n finished too,


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

sunni said:


> he needs to be an established member first


How do you do that? what are the requirements


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have my own mill , I love making stuff outta wood. Im told im pretty good, but better at growing . View attachment 4115677 View attachment 4115675


Thats badass


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> It was a 3x3x3 poplar burl, it was probably 6-700pounds. It wasn’t a little project getting it out. (I found it deer hunting)
> Once in a lifetime find, The inside is all carved out n finished too,


Very cool

Yea im like that too if i spot birch and spruce burls i try to remember where they are lol

None that big though or it be out back drying haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very cool
> 
> Yea im like that too if i spot birch and spruce burls i try to remember where they are lol
> 
> None that big though or it be out back drying haha


I know where there is a lot of 2x2ish (average) spruce burls , but they are about 25miles from the nearest road deep into the mtns. They are very safe from me.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why do people keep making the 3 letter reference to this forum.Us people who send cash have to put those 3 letters in the top left hand corner of the envelope.Wish people would just type the word Greenpoint and be done with it.All it takes is some dickhead postal worker to google the 3 letter word.Once this thread comes up in a search on his gear im out.Some of us are still outlaws and dont have the luxury of living in legal states.



In my experience "outlaws" also generally do not post their grows or new set ups on multiple forums under the same, or similar name. 
But hey what do I know, I am no "badass quoting scarface in my 30s, outlaw" such as yourself.
Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> In my experience "outlaws" also generally do not post their grows or new set ups on multiple forums under the same, or similar name.
> But hey what do I know, I am no "badass quoting scarface in my 30s, outlaw" such as yourself.
> Cheers


It's not about being an outlaw, it's more about trying to stay under the radar and not having attention drawn to you... I know what he's talking about first hand... I'm not sure comparing myself to Scarface, no one can do that,but I don't need that shit in my life


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 2, 2018)

Some fire strains here . Im looking forward to making my first GPS purchase


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It's not about being an outlaw, it's more about trying to stay under the radar and not having attention drawn to you... I know what he's talking about first hand... I'm not sure comparing myself to Scarface, no one can do that,but I don't need that shit in my life


I was specifically referring to Heisengoof .

I agree with what you are saying which is why I did not pepper my post with the 3 he refers to lol
Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was specifically referring to Heisengoof .
> 
> I agree with what you are saying which is why I did not pepper my post with the 3 he refers to lol
> Cheers


It's all good


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 2, 2018)

Scored the wedding cake, mimosa, and purple punch yesterday. Ready to fill up my closet with fire for the first time in 5 years. Running a 12 site Coco DTW with Automated drip system in a 3x6 space. Hopefully I can find some keepers that closely resemble the parents. Ive only tried the Mimosa, and it was one of the nicest sativa leaning strains I've tried to date. Amazing taste with an energizing and euphoric high. It was great for hiking!


----------



## HKG (Apr 2, 2018)

For send to i sometimes put E.A.T or maybe I'll use A.A.A and on occasion D.I.C. can't never be too careful.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 2, 2018)

On a $105 order I get $0.21 in nuggets? Is that right?


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 2, 2018)

Nuggets took a big hit, even at gold a $89 dollar purchase gets you $7.12 worth of nuggets. Going to take a ton of money spent to get a single free pack now. Ahh the good old days of milk and honey!


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 2, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> On a $105 order I get $0.21 in nuggets? Is that right?


Depends on your tier, but even at the lowest, I think it should be around $2 for a $105 order. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How do you do that? what are the requirements


By posting being interactive doesn’t take long


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

sunni said:


> By posting being interactive doesn’t take long


I should be good then... I'm a man of the people!!!And I'm trying to learn how to make this a lifetime hobby from all of the good people on this site!!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 2, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Nuggets took a big hit, even at gold a $89 dollar purchase gets you $7.12 worth of nuggets. Going to take a ton of money spent to get a single free pack now. Ahh the good old days of milk and honey!


yeah...i hears ya loud-n-clear rivendell

a few 10-12 days ago during that last round of the big multi-pak rev-auctions I had $85ish in freebs.
it was either save em to use for wed-cake or he rev-auction
I knew the rewards system would come down to earth eventually 
so I rolled the bones and came out 6 paks for the better in the auctions for shipping costs 
I have about $3 and change so I'm mucho bueno with the decision 
especially seeing how the nuggets overhaul panned out


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

Hope it's not today's standard greedy business practices!!
If you start out with all these great deals to lure people in, then start retracting the deals that brought people to you, that is some shady business!!!
Hope I'm wrong!!


----------



## SSHZ (Apr 2, 2018)

I know I had $139 in golden nuggets from only 1 previous purchase.......but you could earn them from a Facebook like, a twitter mention, sign up with account, birthday, etc., etc. I used them all up yesterday, LOL Not sure how the new program will work.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Hope it's not today's standard greedy business practices!!
> If you start out with all these great deals to lure people in, then start retracting the deals that brought people to you, that is some shady business!!!
> Hope I'm wrong!!


I think it's actually called capitalism.


----------



## Offcenter (Apr 2, 2018)

I was gonna say, time to serve some cheese with all this whine


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I think it's actually called capitalism.


We all get caught up in the trap...not everything that glitters is gold.if it looks too good to be true it usually is...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I think it's actually called capitalism.


Capitalism, Shady business...same thing haha.
i don't think its such a bad deal to be fair what has happened now with the nuggets. its inevitable that they would have to change with the popularity gains, just lucky for those who have supported since day one, they got the best deals.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> I was gonna say, time to serve some cheese with all this whine


You must have some money to burn


----------



## Howard Burn (Apr 2, 2018)

For 89 dollars the genetics are worth it, without a discount, nugget or whatever incentives. 

I know what you are saying but the quality of what you could find , clone and/or breed and keep forever is still there

I remember years back when I couldn’t grow, and only could buy illegally . 90 bucks a quarter... it’s the price of these beans , is the equivalent of really infinite supply. 

Especially for us with limited access to real cuts , Gu has a good product and thing let’s not get too cheap now

Top shelf for 89 bucks , worth it.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 2, 2018)

I just bought Mimosa and Purple Punch on auction for 100 dollars total. I didn't use any nuggets and I am still convinced I got a bargain.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 2, 2018)

Not looking too hot on the M:F ratio for my 10 Bodega Bubblegums. I'm seeing some preflowers but knowing males typically show first I am gonna go out on a limb and say that 7 of my 10 are males. 

I'm not super excited but it is what it is. At least I'll have a a stud or three...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> In my experience "outlaws" also generally do not post their grows or new set ups on multiple forums under the same, or similar name.
> But hey what do I know, I am no "badass quoting scarface in my 30s, outlaw" such as yourself.
> Cheers


Outlaws definitely do. In fact some post warehouses full to teach others. Outlaws are generally smart enough to know to that they need to delete all meta data from pictures as a result even if the website claims they do. Outlaws also tend to be smart enough to make sure that the site they are posting on is hosted in a country that flips off the USA and will not get access to the server. Although I think the guy you are replying to is super paranoid...

-Outlaw


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I think it's actually called capitalism.


Smart capitalism, imo. I have much respect for the business model and execution of big deals and lots of them to garner sales and eyeballs. Getting the product out to the masses. All that is phase 1. Lots of people harvesting GPS buds now and more on the way. Looks like Gu~ and team are now betting on the product. User satisfaction / testimonies will determine the popularity going forward, but big deals / sales are always a nice fallback plan.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was specifically referring to Heisengoof .
> 
> I agree with what you are saying which is why I did not pepper my post with the 3 he refers to lol
> Cheers


Your so cool man.i need to follow in your footsteps and be as cool as you.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Outlaws definitely do. In fact some post warehouses full to teach others. Outlaws are generally smart enough to know to that they need to delete all meta data from pictures as a result even if the website claims they do. Outlaws also tend to be smart enough to make sure that the site they are posting on is hosted in a country that flips off the USA and will not get access to the server. Although I think the guy you are replying to is super paranoid...
> 
> -Outlaw


I use a VPN for everything end of story.all my pics contain nothing and I never let anyone near my shit.im a ghost but the point is I send large amounts of cash with a 3 letter abbreviation to an address in Colorado and it comes back to a bullshit address.
If some asshole postal worker decides to Google it and it references back to this thread that will suck for gu because alot less people will mail cash when envelopes start disappearing. 
Thats,all I'm saying but some folks always have to make something out of more than it really is instead of just saying yeah no problem.
Don' get all the side chatter and douche baggery


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I use a VPN for everything end of story.all my pics contain nothing and I never let anyone near my shit.im a ghost but the point is I send large amounts of cash with a 3 letter abbreviation to an address in Colorado and it comes back to a bullshit address.
> If some asshole postal worker decides to Google it and it references back to this thread that will suck for gu because alot less people will mail cash when envelopes start disappearing.
> Thats,all I'm saying but some folks always have to make something out of more than it really is instead of just saying yeah no problem.
> Don' get all the side chatter and douche baggery


Someone there is already napping letters. I had a MO snagged and cashed but Gu took the hit so I didn't bother having the MO traced to find out if it was cashed in CO or here in OR.

People should send MO or cash with tracking to cover their ass. 

As far as growing illegally. I did it for a long time, just keep your hair short and your nose clean and no one ever suspects that you're growing unless you tell them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Are people bitching that they no longer get $.50 back for every dollar spent? lol

“*You can please some of the people* all of the *time*, *you can please* all of the *people some of the time*, but *you can*'t …” … *please* all the *people* all of the *time*” (Poet John Lydgate as made famous by Abraham Lincoln)


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone there is already napping letters. I had a MO snagged and cashed but Gu took the hit so I didn't bother having the MO traced to find out if it was cashed in CO or here in OR.
> 
> People should send MO or cash with tracking to cover their ass.
> 
> As far as growing illegally. I did it for a long time, just keep your hair short and your nose clean and no one ever suspects that you're growing unless you tell them.


3 people know about mine
Me myself and I.i have to go through a shit load of trouble just to spoof my ac guy.i use VPN express to download and pirate shit.been doing it for a decade never got popped.
I was just making a suggestion so the 3 letter word and address doesn' come back to this thread.some people get it.others wanna just be dicks.
Can't stand cops and snitches.
I'm In the UK lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Now I'm in Hong Kong imagine that lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2018)

You know, it wouldn't be a bad idea for gee pee ess to have a different mail to ID for cash / MOs. Something like U. N. Owens Ent.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 3 people know about mine
> Me myself and I.i have to go through a shit load of trouble just to spoof my ac guy.i use VPN express to download and pirate shit.been doing it for a decade never got popped.
> I was just making a suggestion so the 3 letter word and address doesn' come back to this thread.some people get it.others wanna just be dicks.
> Can't stand cops and snitches.
> I'm In the UK lol.View attachment 4115891



does usps require a receiver name?


----------



## Cellardwellar (Apr 2, 2018)

hey heisengoober, no one gives a crap.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Any outlaws I ever knew/know keep everything they do very quiet. 
Even their personal social media accounts are kept closed to family only. If they're true outlaws you'll only know what they _want_ you to know.

Lol @ "outlaws". Sometimes this thread is full of comedy gold


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 2, 2018)

the 3rd hit on google is the killer when you type in the name & payment address.

it mentions cash payments


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> I was gonna say, time to serve some cheese with all this whine


Why should all the comments be positive?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't see any of this bitching on the other seed vender threads and they don't offer half of what GPS does


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Cellardwellar said:


> hey heisengoober, no one gives a crap.


Normally people who don' give a crap don' post or comment on the crap.obviouly the ones who are being cunts are in the luxury of there 420 friendly states that don' have nothing to worry about other than complain about someone else's complaint.typical keyboard nazis.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people bitching that they no longer get $.50 back for every dollar spent? lol
> 
> “*You can please some of the people* all of the *time*, *you can please* all of the *people some of the time*, but *you can*'t …” … *please* all the *people* all of the *time*” (Poet John Lydgate as made famous by Abraham Lincoln)


Are we supposed to jump for joy?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the 3rd hit on google is the killer when you type in the name & payment address.
> 
> it mentions cash payments


It use to not be like that.i guess it is now.oh well.


----------



## genuity (Apr 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> the 3rd hit on google is the killer when you type in the name & payment address.
> 
> it mentions cash payments


That's cause basically everyone has loose lips.

Just buy the damn seeds,grow the damn seeds,show the flowers that come from them seeds...that's all that needs to be on any grow forum.

Shit,the people who posted some of that information, may not be GU fans & did it out of spite.

It is a "dog eat dog wolrd" you know.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Now I see why I stay the fuck off this thread.IG is way better to see what is going on with the breeders.no offense to the ones who give valid answers without all the unnessary commentary and dickhead responses.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 2, 2018)

Just to be clear I wasn't bitching, just asking for confirmation since my nuggets account seems to be glitching. Wasn't trying to start any negativity


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are we supposed to jump for joy?


No but be thankful that we got it for as long as we did, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smart capitalism, imo. I have much respect for the business model and execution of big deals and lots of them to garner sales and eyeballs. Getting the product out to the masses. All that is phase 1. Lots of people harvesting GPS buds now and more on the way. Looks like Gu~ and team are now betting on the product. User satisfaction / testimonies will determine the popularity going forward, but big deals / sales are always a nice fallback plan.


It is interesting that GU asked for help spreading the word about his business, then when word got out and sales improved, he jacked prices and neutered the rewards program.

Strange way of saying thanks...  

Q: And what have we learned? 
A: Spreading the word about greenpoint has negative consequences. Auctions become more competitive and prices go up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is interesting that GU asked for help spreading the word about his business, then when word got out and sales improved, he jacked prices and neutered the rewards program.
> 
> Strange way of saying thanks...
> 
> ...


What a selfish way to look at things.
Dude is building a company and supplying nice jobs for people paying taxes but hell he had to negate costs of becoming more popular and having more customers. SMH


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone that claims they didn't know they were "advertising" for Gu" when they left a review, linked to Fakebook, Twatter, IG, ect for gold nugget rewards is either naïve or playing dumb. He got free advertising. You got free packs of seeds. 

With reverse auctions, sales, and a reward system I guess I just don't understand the complaints. Nearly everyone brags how they got packs for under 40 bucks...some for nothing more than shipping.

There was no way this company wasn't going to grow beyond the forums and there are downfalls to that.

This might be shitty, but this is why I keep my favorite small seedbanks kinda quiet.
*Shrugs*


----------



## Little Dog (Apr 2, 2018)

Could someone help me out with this? If I send cash to Greenpoint with a tracking number. Is the merchandise then delivered back the same way, with a tracking number. And if you do send cash. How many days is your order kept alive to receive your payment? One more question please. Does being in a friendly or non-friendly state play into this in any way that a new buyer should be aware of. Other than the most obvious. Any comments appreciated. In my opinion. Discretion, without question, is the most highly desirable outcome of doing business with any seed vender. Regardless of price, quality, speediness, anything. Safety first for me. I'm not usually paranoid. I'm just new, and not overly bright. But I have been around for awhile. And doing business with a US company first time is a little intimidating. I'm definitely old enough to know I want to keep staying under the radar. Out of sight, out of mind. 

Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. It's freaking me a little just writing all this out. Thing turned into a dang novel. Sorry, but thanks.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Could someone help me out with this? If I send cash to Greenpoint with a tracking number. Is the merchandise then delivered back the same way, with a tracking number. Definitely would like a precise day of arrival. And if you do send cash. How many days is your order kept alive to receive your payment? One more question please. Does being in a friendly or non-friendly state play into this in any way that a new buyer should be aware of. Any comments appreciated. In my humble opinion. Discretion, without question, is the most highly desirable outcome of doing business with any seed vender. Regardless of price, quality, even up to including your personal seedbanks own integrity. Safety first for me. I'm not usually paranoid at all. I'm new, not overly bright. And I have been around for awhile. But doing business with a US company is a little intimidating. And I'm definitely old enough to know I want to keep staying under the radar. Out of sight, out of mind. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. It's freaking me a little just writing all this out. Thing turned into a dang novel. Sorry, but thanks.


At this point since the address pops up easy on a Google search I won't send any more cash till it changes.get a pre paid credit card and have it mailed to someone you trust with your life.
I remember putting the address in a search a year ago and nothing came up but the location services.now the address goes straight to gu website.
He should have posted the address or how to in a jpeg or gif format instead of the words embedded in the html like it was on the old site.oh well.


----------



## smokeybeard (Apr 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone that claims they didn't know they were "advertising" for Gu" when they left a review, linked to Fakebook, Twatter, IG, ect for gold nugget rewards is either naïve or playing dumb. He got free advertising. You got free packs of seeds.
> 
> With reverse auctions, sales, and a reward system I guess I just don't understand the complaints. Nearly everyone brags how they got packs for under 40 bucks...some for nothing more than shipping.
> 
> ...



I agree with this but this is one of the smaller seed banks I have seen with really good reports back. I am mainly a RIU reader in terms of the other forums out there. This is also the only one I post on. I see a lot on IG but no really reputable info from folks I have seen grow some straight fire and follow it up with great beans at a good price.

I was lucky enough to catch some super stellar deals on most of the packs I bought, but I am not upset about any of the prices I paid. I am still very much so an amateur grower but I was lucky enough to pick up seeds for (even if I didn't have nuggets) a very fair price. I have paid the same for 3 fem seeds with less than impressive genetics for as much as I have purchased 10 seeds for and I get to choose the keepers. This is a further development in my passion of growing.

No trying to nutcup but even with the nugget changes, I am far from upset about my nuggets or availability and discrete-ness.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know, it wouldn't be a bad idea for gee pee ess to have a different mail to ID for cash / MOs. Something like U. N. Owens Ent.


I agree.gu is all about making his customers happy I'm sure he will figure something out.he needs to post the address as a picture or screenshot format so it can't be googled and easy to find for nosy ass postal workers.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If some asshole postal worker decides to Google it and it references back to this thread that will suck for gu because alot less people will mail cash when envelopes start disappearing.
> Thats,all I'm saying but some folks always have to make something out of more than it really is instead of just saying yeah no problem.
> Don' get all the side chatter and douche baggery


Very true. But mail theft is not really an issue in the US at all...Europe you really need to worry about this... I wasn't commenting on the back end of the story just the picture thing. There is this as well. I once was mailing a lot of seeds over seas for distribution and the address was very odd. UPS person, "Do you want me to just go and google it for you real quick to make sure it is correct?" ....


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Smart capitalism, imo. I have much respect for the business model and execution of big deals and lots of them to garner sales and eyeballs. Getting the product out to the masses. All that is phase 1. Lots of people harvesting GPS buds now and more on the way. Looks like Gu~ and team are now betting on the product. User satisfaction / testimonies will determine the popularity going forward, but big deals / sales are always a nice fallback plan.


Sure it's the standard business plan most big businesses use.
Draw people in then increase, increase, increase!!!!
But what always seems to happen with that capitalistic plan....... quality goes down once they get their customer base!
If that's the model you like.....cool!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm not sure if GU provides a tracking number (rarely check my email anymore) but the orders do have a deliver confirmation that he has access to.
When I pay seedbanks with "cash" (not CC) I grab one of those priority cardboard envelops at USPS. They're normally used for documents. I grab a PO money order for the amount. Place it in the envelop with my order form, address it and go to the counter and mail it. Your receipt will have a tracking number and I believe its also insured for 50 bucks. I know some people are comfortable mailing cash but I'm not. And I have to go the PO anyway so picking up a MO is no biggie.
My orders from Gu come discreet in a similar manor. It looks exactly like every other package I receive from eBay, Amazon etc.

Honestly, I'm not sure I'd want seedbanks to email me with tracking when my orders been dispatched. Confirmation of payment and processed is enough of a trail.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 2, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Could someone help me out with this? If I send cash to Greenpoint with a tracking number. Is the merchandise then delivered back the same way, with a tracking number. Definitely would like a precise day of arrival. And if you do send cash. How many days is your order kept alive to receive your payment? One more question please. Does being in a friendly or non-friendly state play into this in any way that a new buyer should be aware of. Any comments appreciated. In my humble opinion. Discretion, without question, is the most highly desirable outcome of doing business with any seed vender. Regardless of price, quality, even up to including your personal seedbanks own integrity. Safety first for me. I'm not usually paranoid at all. I'm new, not overly bright. And I have been around for awhile. But doing business with a US company is a little intimidating. And I'm definitely old enough to know I want to keep staying under the radar. Out of sight, out of mind. Any help or comments would be greatly appreciated. It's freaking me a little just writing all this out. Thing turned into a dang novel. Sorry, but thanks.


The service is very good and as quick as it can possibly be in the business. You have 7 days to get your payment in. I always message who I am buying from and give them the tracking for my cash. What you do and what you order is on you...They sell bird seed a far as that is concerned...


----------



## Little Dog (Apr 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not sure if GU provides a tracking number (rarely check my email anymore) but the orders do have a deliver confirmation that he has access to.
> When I pay seedbanks with "cash" (not CC) I grab one of those priority cardboard envelops at USPS. They're normally used for documents. I grab a PO money order for the amount. Place it in the envelop with my order form, address it and go to the counter and mail it. Your receipt will have a tracking number and I believe its also insured for 50 bucks. I know some people are comfortable mailing cash but I'm not. And I have to go the PO anyway so picking up a MO is no biggie.
> My orders from Gu come discreet in a similar manor. It looks exactly like every other package I receive from eBay, Amazon etc.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure I'd want seedbanks to email me with tracking when my orders been dispatched. Confirmation of payment and processed is enough of a trail.


Thanks for the info and advice. Not overly worried. Just a first timer. Greenpoint sounds great. I'll be ready soon. Thanks.


----------



## Little Dog (Apr 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The service is very good and as quick as it can possibly be in the business. You have 7 days to get your payment in. I always message who I am buying from and give them the tracking for my cash. What you do and what you order is on you...They sell bird seed a far as that is concerned...


Thanks 40Amps! That's all I really needed to hear. That auction easily gets your attention. It obviously did mine. Thanks.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry to interrupt the economics class, but I'm confused by the complaints of some, especially these three...... price increase, reverse auction and nuggets

Didn't gu drop his prices about a month ago? Everyone was singing his praises then. 

Didn't he ask for opinions on this very thread about the new rules for the auctions (faster drops with a reserve or slower drops without)?

And about two months ago didn't he let everyone know (again, in this thread) that the nuggets system would be changing (a sharp devaluation, adding the tiers, etc)

Not trying to bicker, just confused


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Sure it's the standard business plan most big businesses use.
> Draw people in then increase, increase, increase!!!!
> But what always seems to happen with that capitalistic plan....... quality goes down once they get their customer base!
> If that's the model you like.....cool!


But Gu actually lowered his prices, lol. He just had to change the gold nugget system. When his popularity was lacking he didn't have hundreds of orders coming in daily so giving someone $.50 for every dollar was financially feasible but now I'm sure that is just not possible. I mean you have to pay people to work for you when you run a business, then you got rent, utilities, packaging, insurance, taxes, lawyer retainers...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What a selfish way to look at things.
> Dude is building a company and supplying nice jobs for people paying taxes but hell he had to negate costs of becoming more popular and having more customers. SMH


LOL 

Whining about whiners makes you look silly...


----------



## 420nstargazer (Apr 2, 2018)

And I think RIUers (are we allowed to use that acronym, or is it our eye you?) are patting themselves on the back a little too much about bringing green point out from obscurity. Drops and tester releases he had two-three years ago (since I've been shopping with them at least) always were gone in a minute. Well before this thread started, greenpoint already had a big following. I'm not saying riu hasn't helped him, but he was established


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But Gu actually lowered his prices, lol. He just had to change the gold nugget system. When his popularity was lacking he didn't have hundreds of orders coming in daily so giving someone $.50 for every dollar was financially feasible but now I'm sure that is just not possible. I mean you have to pay people to work for you when you run a business, then you got rent, utilities, packaging, insurance, taxes, lawyer retainers...


Where did you go to business school? 

GU is here to make money -- from us. 
We are here to get beans -- cheap. 
Why is this so complicated for you?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

420nstargazer said:


> And I think RIUers (are we allowed to use that acronym, or is it our eye you?) are patting themselves on the back a little too much about bringing green point out from obscurity. Drops and tester releases he had two-three years ago (since I've been shopping with them at least) always were gone in a minute. Well before this thread started, greenpoint already had a big following. I'm not saying riu hasn't helped him, but he was established


Holy shit! 
Do you get free beans for kissing this much ass? 

You should...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where did you go to business school?
> 
> GU is here to make money -- from us.
> We are here to get beans -- cheap.
> Why is this so complicated for you?


What is complicated? And what business school teaches you to take a loss because a few cheap customers are complaining that they got packs and packs for dirt cheap but now have to pay basically full price?

If you don't like his new practice then don't buy it I guess man. I'm just looking at it from someone else's point of view than my own.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> 
> Whining about whiners makes you look silly...


I'm calling your cheap and selfish behavior out, that is far from whining which is what you're doing but nice try are misdirection...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> But what always seems to happen with that capitalistic plan....... quality goes down once they get their customer base!
> If that's the model you like.....cool!


Oh, ok, thanks. I'll go yank those cookies and chem and jelly pies in bloom, and copper chems in veg. If they're good smoke, I'll be bummed about the bleak future, so why bother?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 2, 2018)

Y'all need to chill and smoke one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, ok, thanks. I'll go yank those cookies and chem and jelly pies in bloom, and copper chems in veg. If they're good smoke, I'll be bummed about the bleak future, so why bother?


I haven't seen that vid in a while but it still makes me LMAOOO






Funniest shit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is complicated? And what business school teaches you to take a loss because a few cheap customers are complaining that they got packs and packs for dirt cheap but now have to pay basically full price?
> 
> If you don't like his new practice then don't buy it I guess man. I'm just looking at it from someone else's point of view than my own.


"Take a loss"???
LOL
You make a lot of assumptions...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm calling your cheap and selfish behavior out, that is far from whining which is what you're doing but nice try are misdirection...


"cheap and selfish" 
LOL
LOL
LOL

I can't make this up. 
Again, what business school did you attend?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, ok, thanks. I'll go yank those cookies and chem and jelly pies in bloom, and copper chems in veg. If they're good smoke, I'll be bummed about the bleak future, so why bother?


*Allllright!!!! 
Now that's what I'm talking about Amos!!!*


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But Gu actually lowered his prices, lol. He just had to change the gold nugget system. When his popularity was lacking he didn't have hundreds of orders coming in daily so giving someone $.50 for every dollar was financially feasible but now I'm sure that is just not possible. I mean you have to pay people to work for you when you run a business, then you got rent, utilities, packaging, insurance, taxes, lawyer retainers...


I guess , but I would think volume would be where the money is.
Usually people hire folks because their business is increasing and they can afford to do it.
But I'm not a business guy.
I'm not a hater or a whiner, but just see these things go bad before!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What a selfish way to look at things.
> Dude is building a company and supplying nice jobs for people paying taxes but hell he had to negate costs of becoming more popular and having more customers. SMH


Why is that selfish? 
He is a customer, and wants good deals.
If you grow, as a business, and your sales are increasing, why do you think prices should go up??
More money coming in.
Seems more selfish what Greenpoint is doing.
His breeding is not that complicated or expensive. He is taking one male into a room of clones and pollinating them.
That is probabl the cheapest, easiest, and least risky way of all.
Just like S1's.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 2, 2018)

Sorry but I don't buy Greenpoint.
Their gear just doesn't do it for me!
I have had soooooo much Chem, I just don't care to pick up crosses of the flavor of the month crossed with Chem.
I have plenty of my own Chem crosses.
They just a popular breeding type . Whatever is popular they make beans of.
Duplication is not origination!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2018)

Tomahawk down!
Tomahawk nug shot for shits-n-giggles.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tomahawk down!
> Tomahawk nug shot for shits-n-giggles.
> View attachment 4115995


I need this in my life


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tomahawk down!
> Tomahawk nug shot for shits-n-giggles.
> View attachment 4115995


What a beautiful tasty lookin bud!! You really did that cross justice.
I ran Tomahawk last summer and have very little memory of it. Just a few pics.
Not because it wasn't good. Tragedy struck and my friend had to take over my grow so no cuts. I have the rest of the pack veggin now and I'm crossing my fingers for a couple of girls to choose from.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2018)

The Hicock Haze is getting close to harvest in a week or 2. 12 or 13 weeks total flower time.
1 pheno smells like Pineapple candy. 
I love that sweet stuff when everything else in the garden is Chem Funky.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is interesting that GU asked for help spreading the word about his business, then when word got out and sales improved, he jacked prices and neutered the rewards program.
> 
> Strange way of saying thanks...
> 
> ...


Jacked the prices? Sheeeeit, I want what you're smoking kid.. 89<107


Your quick maths need some worky


N let me guess, I'm a GU nutswinger


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2018)

I just finished up and am finishing up several Jamokas, a couple Raindance and a few Purple Badlands. There wasn't a bad plant among them. The Stardawg male does a good job letting the moms shine through. These seeds would be worth full price and I'll have clones of the best for as long as I want to keep them. The nuggets and discounts are just some nice extra incentives for me to keep shopping at Greenpoint. Maybe I won't own close to every cross Gu~ makes in the future with the dialed down nugget system, but I can only go through so many seeds anyway and between Greenpoint and Bodhi gear I've already got enough to last a long time.

And if full price is too much then just wait for a sale date. Gu~ regularly has great sales.


----------



## klx (Apr 3, 2018)

Greenpoint people got back to me regards my Payofix issues, sorted it all out, were prompt, courteous, professional and know the score when it comes to discretion.

I could not give a rats arse about nuggets or fly buys or loyalty cards. I have my Starfighter X Star Dawg and Wedding Cake genetics on the way for what I think is a fair price and I cant wait to grow em out!

Cash ftw!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I just finished up and am finishing up several Jamokas, a couple Raindance and a few Purple Badlands. There wasn't a bad plant among th
> 
> em. The Stardawg male does a good job letting the moms shine through. These seeds would be worth full price and I'll have clones of the best for as long as I want to keep them. The nuggets and discounts are just some nice extra incentives for me to keep shopping at Greenpoint. Maybe I won't own close to every cross Gu~ makes in the future with the dialed down nugget system, but I can only go through so many seeds anyway and between Greenpoint and Bodhi gear I've already got enough to last a long time.
> 
> ...


Very nice Rik!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Nuggets took a big hit, even at gold a $89 dollar purchase gets you $7.12 worth of nuggets. Going to take a ton of money spent to get a single free pack now. Ahh the good old days of milk and honey!


Ha ha glad i got in and got my packs when i did lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Hope it's not today's standard greedy business practices!!
> If you start out with all these great deals to lure people in, then start retracting the deals that brought people to you, that is some shady business!!!
> Hope I'm wrong!!


Gu's got to eat too lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Any outlaws I ever knew/know keep everything they do very quiet.
> Even their personal social media accounts are kept closed to family only. If they're true outlaws you'll only know what they _want_ you to know.
> 
> Lol @ "outlaws". Sometimes this thread is full of comedy gold


Ha ha outlaws and social.media


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Normally people who don' give a crap don' post or comment on the crap.obviouly the ones who are being cunts are in the luxury of there 420 friendly states that don' have nothing to worry about other than complain about someone else's complaint.typical keyboard nazis.


I still get paranoid by low slow flyovers

Im doing a remodle in my house which let a lot of heat out of my attic.

A few days later i got a state pooper chopper hovering over my house lol

I went out and looked and my roof melted and it looked like i was growing up there


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The cult classic beans I bought from greenpoint are hard to germinate.
> I finally got half to crack open after a 48 hour soak + 24 hrs between wet coffee filters. (3 days total)
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> All the other GPS beans I've popped only required a 24 hour soak.
> View attachment 4115130


Jupiter and beyond has been a whore.
Even with peroxide which always works.
Idk if I'll even get one up.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Im glad i got on board when i did .

Im not cheap but i like a good deal 
I spent 120 on rare dankness
6 where duds when i emailed them you know wh
At i got.. a big fuck you lol

Im not a simple bitch gu's gota eat too and i would have paid more for what i got so far especially jelly pie and others.

I will try not to metion the names anymore my bad if i did i always thought it was better to use the acronym you know like the dank team tdt ?
(Oops)

Anyways im happy to show my support lol


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I still get paranoid by low slow flyovers
> 
> Im doing a remodle in my house which let a lot of heat out of my attic.
> 
> ...


Classic!!!
Does the paranoia ever stop if you were growing before it was legal????


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't think Gu's beans are expensive right now. A little above average.
But who knows if they will keep price increasing if they gain more popularity?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Classic!!!
> Does the paranoia ever stop if you were growing before it was legal????


I dont think so 
If im not paranoid over pigs its people who want to test my trespassers get shot signs LOL.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 3, 2018)

Damnit! Someone just sniped the Copper Chem from my cart :-/
Had it for 46 dollar too! Oh well next time!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I dont think so
> If im not paranoid over pigs its people who want to test my trespassers get shot signs LOL.


Love it man!!!!
That shite is making me laugh soooooo hard!!!
Thanks I need to laugh!


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 3, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Somehow I got diamond status! But didnt it come with a free pack etc? How do we get that stuff?


EXACTLY, it's been hyped up and EVEN with a counter to zero for what??
To guess your tier and play nugget counter. Im just excited myself and considering it was a big deal why would @Gu~ hype something and not even change anything? Tbh everyone IS trying to figure out where they stand which directly affects your monies. My buddy had an account for a year and half spending over 2k got 3$ worth nuggets for 2 pack wc. While I had mine under 6 month only spending 550 but earned all but $85 for 2 wc??? Now I'm sorry but what's going on with all this??

@Gu~ 
It's Just like an entire week of scripting is missing, albeit it is not. 

Can you full us in please captain?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your so cool man.i need to follow in your footsteps and be as cool as you.


No need to try to be as cool as anyone else. Just maybe try not to be such a goof? Outlaws don't like goofs. 
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2018)

Marketing a product includes planned sales, promos and markdowns as well as new product introductions. I really don't care about a marketing strategy unless it is blatantly misleading. Nor have I seen consumers as concerned about the marketing philosophy of the truck they drive, their toothpaste or pants or boat or whatever as some here are so bothered by clever marketing that has a return hook called nuggets. If I was that upset I would just get seeds elsewhere. Gu will survive.

I worry very little about some evil postal worker pullin' my pack of seeds which is in nondescript packaging flying by at hundreds of pieces every minute. Green tape bothers me some. Exes and nosy neighbors and friends that love to brag that they know this or that grower are things that bother me. So does Lights or equipment shipped in anything other that a “brown paper wrapper”.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I dont think so
> If im not paranoid over pigs its people who want to test my trespassers get shot signs LOL.


I still get paranoid when people drive by to slow or pull into my driveway, though. 
Most people read the signs and stop, but a few stupid people, illiterate I guess, will drive right past the hole I have dug for them. 
There's so many thieves up here!


----------



## nc208 (Apr 3, 2018)

One thing I have seen is that Gu listens. The nugget program took a big hit. Yeah it sucks the gravy train is over but it's because Greenpoint has increased in popularity. 

I would like to see deals in buying multiple packs at regular price. I know Bodhi quite regularly does buy 2 packs and get a third free. Something along those lines would be fun to have as well.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 3, 2018)

I think the beans are worth it for the price he's asking, but if he's offering rewards I want to make sure I get what is offered. From what I see on the site at minimum I should have gotten 2 nuggets for every dollar spent but on my last order I had to spend $4 for every nugget gained. Nor have I gotten the nuggets from three other previous orders at all. So I think there might still be glitches in the system.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I think the beans are worth it for the price he's asking, but if he's offering rewards I want to make sure I get what is offered. From what I see at on the site at minimum I should have gotten 2 nuggets for every dollar spent but on my last order I had to spend $4 for every nugget gained. Nor have I gotten the nuggets from three other previous orders at all. So I think there might still be glitches in the system.


Think so too. This new system just went up so there are bound to a few glitches to work out. I still haven't figured out what tier I'm on. Seems a bit arbitrary right now but I'm sure his tech guy will get it worked out. His username escapes me but if people pm him with the issues maybe he'll be able to get it sorted quicker.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 3, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I just finished up and am finishing up several Jamokas, a couple Raindance and a few Purple Badlands. There wasn't a bad plant among them. The Stardawg male does a good job letting the moms shine through. These seeds would be worth full price and I'll have clones of the best for as long as I want to keep them. The nuggets and discounts are just some nice extra incentives for me to keep shopping at Greenpoint. Maybe I won't own close to every cross Gu~ makes in the future with the dialed down nugget system, but I can only go through so many seeds anyway and between Greenpoint and Bodhi gear I've already got enough to last a long time.
> 
> And if full price is too much then just wait for a sale date. Gu~ regularly has great sales.
> 
> View attachment 4116031 View attachment 4116032 View attachment 4116033 View attachment 4116034 View attachment 4116035


Great plants. Did you grow those outdoors?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Why is that selfish?
> He is a customer, and wants good deals.
> If you grow, as a business, and your sales are increasing, why do you think prices should go up??
> More money coming in.
> ...


This is the key argument. 
Chucking pollen and slinging F1s is nothing special. That's why there's so much variation in most of the greenpoint strains. 
Copper chem is the only one that even mentions consistency, which means GU probably worked the line a little. 
F1s aren't worth as much because they're quick & dirty.


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2018)

Seeds a worth what ever the buyer feels.

Be it f1 or f2000... 

For people that want worked lines,buy from people who make worked lines.. it's simple as that.

What "breeder" can I buy from right now,that every seed(females) will be the same?
Not a damn one in my opinion. 

Or work a cross yourselves, and see how that works.

People say f1 has too much variety, but f2 opens up more variety. .ECT 
I just think most don't really know what the he'll they are looking for.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> Seeds a worth what ever the buyer feels.
> 
> Be it f1 or f2000...
> 
> ...


Cinderella’s looking for glass slippers!!!


----------



## 757growin (Apr 3, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I just finished up and am finishing up several Jamokas, a couple Raindance and a few Purple Badlands. There wasn't a bad plant among them. The Stardawg male does a good job letting the moms shine through. These seeds would be worth full price and I'll have clones of the best for as long as I want to keep them. The nuggets and discounts are just some nice extra incentives for me to keep shopping at Greenpoint. Maybe I won't own close to every cross Gu~ makes in the future with the dialed down nugget system, but I can only go through so many seeds anyway and between Greenpoint and Bodhi gear I've already got enough to last a long time.
> 
> And if full price is too much then just wait for a sale date. Gu~ regularly has great sales.
> 
> View attachment 4116031 View attachment 4116032 View attachment 4116033 View attachment 4116034 View attachment 4116035


Killed it bro! Got me stoked for the full seasons. I still owe you a phone call back! My apologies on that. But man you got those strains looking fantastic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> Seeds a worth what ever the buyer feels.
> 
> Be it f1 or f2000...
> 
> For people that want worked lines,buy from people who make worked lines.. it's simple as that.


Yep, customers are always free to vote with their dollars. 

I'm guessing the current base is fairly saturated by now, so the majority of future revenue will come from new customers.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im glad i got on board when i did .
> 
> Im not cheap but i like a good deal
> I spent 120 on rare dankness
> ...


I forgot to use my Rollitup code.
Lmao


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2018)

Most people expect f1s if they are buying a hybreed if not an IBL. I just have not found too many breeders that have such potent strains available. When I want highly worked lines or IBLs I go to Peak or BOG.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 3, 2018)

I cleaned out my nuggs last night for purple punch for my wife. Was going to save them for 4/20, but I will be at work by the time the sale starts based on last years start time and last year everything sold out well before I will be getting home. 

Was bummed that I will miss tester sign up and probably the sale as a result of it falling on a work day and the time difference. But Gu can't please every one!


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 3, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> EXACTLY, it's been hyped up and EVEN with a counter to zero for what??
> To guess your tier and play nugget counter. Im just excited myself and considering it was a big deal why would @Gu~ hype something and not even change anything? Tbh everyone IS trying to figure out where they stand which directly affects your monies. My buddy had an account for a year and half spending over 2k got 3$ worth nuggets for 2 pack wc. While I had mine under 6 month only spending 550 but earned all but $85 for 2 wc??? Now I'm sorry but what's going on with all this??
> 
> @Gu~
> ...


Exactly this.
I really don't care if you change programs, prices, whatever you need to do. I know the many pitfalls of business ownership. And many of us have been already handsomely rewarded for helping to spread the word.

My issue is with the lack of accurate information. I believe the only information we have to go by for the current nuggets program is: https://greenpointseeds.com/gold-nuggets-rewards/
and it is wildly inaccurate and outdated. 

We really just need a nuggets page like the one that briefly existed in the limbo between web sites, where it clearly and accurately listed what we could earn and also included counters so we would know when we could earn them.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is the key argument.
> Chucking pollen and slinging F1s is nothing special. That's why there's so much variation in most of the greenpoint strains.
> Copper chem is the only one that even mentions consistency, which means GU probably worked the line a little.
> F1s aren't worth as much because they're quick & dirty.


Was the seeds more special when they were cheaper ? At what point did the go from special to not special if u were buying them lol


----------



## nc208 (Apr 3, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Was the seeds more special when they were cheaper ? At what point did the go from special to not special if u were buying them lol


Yep, every seed guaranteed you 'bout a pound.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time to germ more CnC and TNT. All males so far with one TNT undetermined. I've had some shitty luck lately with my F/M ratios. Only 1 girl out of 7 Chem D x SSDD as well. I've been pulling males all week and my transplant table is a healthy jungle of boys awaiting the compost bin in the morn.
> What a bummer!
> 
> Back to the drawing board.....


I also had high male ratio for Chem D x SSDD. The one female(out of six) that I did get is phenomenal!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Very nice Rik!


Mahalo kona! A quick trip on Mokulele and you can come try sampo, ha ha!


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Great plants. Did you grow those outdoors?


Thanks braddah! They were winter time greenhouse grown. Winter is a good time to test stuff out for summer time growing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Was the seeds more special when they were cheaper ? At what point did the go from special to not special if u were buying them lol


LOL


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greenpoint Seeds
> _Price Adjustment_
> 
> 
> ...


Did I hear something about a price _increase._ Seems like a _decrease_ was the only recent change to pricing... And that was only a month ago.


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 3, 2018)

757growin said:


> Killed it bro! Got me stoked for the full seasons. I still owe you a phone call back! My apologies on that. But man you got those strains looking fantastic


Ho brah! Whaddascoops? Thanks for the compliments and no worries on the phone call, I know your busy. I was probably just calling to talk story anyway.

You'll be stoked I'm sure on the Greenpoint stuff. What are you planning on growing? All full-season stuff? Light dep?

None of the plants seemed anymore susceptible to anything than anything else I have. At least there was nothing I could definitely point a finger at for sure. Future runs will give me a better idea about Gu~'s stuff being more or less resistant to different things.

I can say they all had good structure and yield for the veg time and space they got.

I've got Copper Chem and another pack of Raindance in the lineup for next round so we'll see how those go soon enough


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Did I hear something about a price _increase?_


I guess someone raised the price of discontinued strains and didn't tell you. 
You should look into that...


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I guess someone raised the price of discontinued strains and didn't tell you.
> You should look into that...


shoo fly


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 3, 2018)

I don't care much about the nugget program to much. Yes it was a good thing b4 all the changes. But technically you still get a good price in the auctions. I'm just happy to get seeds. I had a lot of trouble getting seeds b4 I found greenpoint. Either way I'm happy nuggets or no nuggets


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> shoo fly


Ditto.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 3, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I don't care much about the nugget program to much. Yes it was a good thing b4 all the changes. But technically you still get a good price in the auctions. I'm just happy to get seeds. I had a lot of trouble getting seeds b4 I found greenpoint. Either way I'm happy nuggets or no nuggets



Had to like,unlike then like again.Bout how i feel.

Have looked at beans for yeeeeeeeeeeears.Greenpoint snuffed me out and busted my cherry.

The reverse auctions are what did/do it for me.The nuggets are cool(yes of course they were better but damn how long did every one think that was gonna last at the rate Gu~ was doing it at????)but in my eyes just a little bonus.As long as the auction exists i'm straight....if it wasn't for that i don't have the $ to spend.My circle is small...keep to themselves so new shit in the rotation is nice.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ditto.


I'm not mad at you at all. I actually really encourage this discussion, I am watching and I make changes all the time. No one tells me what to do with the website. It's all how I see fit. If it doesnt fit, I change it...

Just hold on a sec, I haven't even been able to offer a double nugget day or an exclusive gold/diamond sale.... seeeeshhh

Yes I reduced the 68% discount I was giving on discontinued gear down to 50% lol
Yes I reduced the retail price of packs _to_ $89 _*from*_ $117.77
Yes I totally changed the nugget system, unless you were here before August 2017 and then it's actually the same tiered system with different thresholds.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Did I hear something about a price _increase._ Seems like a _decrease_ was the only recent change to pricing... And that was only a month ago.


That's why I didn't respond anyone that's been dealing with you for three months knew that!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 3, 2018)

Anybody grow the 92 tk x stardawg ? He dropped those on the first release a few yrs back i feel like these should be fire


----------



## genuity (Apr 3, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Anybody grow the 92 tk x stardawg ? He dropped those on the first release a few yrs back i feel like these should be fire


Wish I would have seen them..

The 92 og x monster cookies was badass..


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 3, 2018)

So I noticed Gu said there will be another drop on Friday. What time does this begin? So that I don't miss out on anything. 
@Gu- Keep doing what your doing, the prices are nothing to complain about if you ask me. Many people out there are charging 100+
I'm looking forward to trying out some of these genetics, they all look fire.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I noticed Gu said there will be another drop on Friday. What time does this begin? So that I don't miss out on anything.
> @Gu- Keep doing what your doing, the prices are nothing to complain about if you ask me. Many people out there are charging 100+
> I'm looking forward to trying out some of these genetics, they all look fire.


email will go out tomorrow morning with the details. Content is almost done for the strains


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys on here ever install a mini split?I have a 420 friendly ac guy as a last resort but I'm super careful about anyone who I let see any of my shit.i really don' want to have go move a bunch of shit around and hide stuff.i don' trust anyone as far as that goes.i have a few moms' I really don' wanna have to hide and buckets and pumps and lights and all that bs.
> Do I have to pull a vacuum on the line set or can I just tighten the nuts and hope for the best.


Always pull a vacuum. Good luck


----------



## greywind (Apr 3, 2018)

Oh man, to have been around since the Cannazon days. I'm not saying I've been at it forever, I'm still a young buck in my mind, but it seems like most people discovered GPS over the holidays last year. Prices start low, they go up, they come down... we relish the killer deals when they're available, and rabble rabble against change when it doesn't benefit us. The cannabis industry is a crazy, untamed beast. Smoke some more and be happy that it's not the 1980's anymore and we have access to this plant like never before.

Like I said, I'm happy for the GPS genetics I own and could never argue with the deals I got on them. Cheers and happy hunting all!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

greywind said:


> Oh man, to have been around since the Cannazon days. I'm not saying I've been at it forever, I'm still a young buck in my mind, but it seems like most people discovered GPS over the holidays last year. Prices start low, they go up, they come down... we relish the killer deals when they're available, and rabble rabble against change when it doesn't benefit us. The cannabis industry is a crazy, untamed beast. Smoke some more and be happy that it's not the 1980's anymore and we have access to this plant like never before.
> 
> Like I said, I'm happy for the GPS genetics I own and could never argue with the deals I got on them. Cheers and happy hunting all!


I guess prices have gone up for you then! up from $25 in 2014! The Stock Market for seeds indeed.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 3, 2018)

I have no problem with adjustments being made as buisness evolves.

I got sucked in by the nuggets when I first started buying. In my head it was gu's version of freebies, I just had to pick them with my next order instead of getting random freebies with the current order.

The change to the nuggets just hit kinda hard when I did the math for gold tier and realized how much I would have to spend to get a single pack at full price. 

At .08 nuggs per dollar, it will take a little more than $1100 to get $89 worth of nuggets. That is a lot of cash for a single free pack. 

For some that's nothing, personally that's more than I spend on seeds in a year so freebies sorta evaporated with the change.

Really not trying to piss and moan, just sharing my point of view.


----------



## HKG (Apr 3, 2018)

Just picked up Mimosa @36.00 plus shipping, it rounded out @42.00. Didn't use nuggs, just popped in on the auction and used the 10% discount code.

As far as the gold nuggets go, I got plenty in mason jars.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 3, 2018)

When is a good thing too good.
Reading the latest round and it makes me laugh.
Maybe greenpoint should go back to $100 a pack and then we wont have to read about all the hard done by peeps not getting a pack for $1.
There is some great info in this thread maybe start one a new one for peeps to express or vent their concerns about price dropping beans lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm not mad at you at all. I actually really encourage this discussion, I am watching and I make changes all the time. No one tells me what to do with the website. It's all how I see fit. If it doesnt fit, I change it...
> 
> Just hold on a sec, I haven't even been able to offer a double nugget day or an exclusive gold/diamond sale.... seeeeshhh
> 
> ...


Sorry man, I got a little carried away.
"Some people" on this thread think it's cool to persecute others for being honest, and that's messed up.

I am grateful for the sweet deals I've gotten since last November and continue to recommend your company to people who are looking for beans.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

I feel like all this bitching about cheap seeds needing to be cheaper has really blessed my reverse auction buys for the past 2 or 3 days. Keep at it fellas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

kaneboy said:


> When is a good thing too good.
> Reading the latest round and it makes me laugh.
> Maybe greenpoint should go back to $100 a pack and then we wont have to read about all the hard done by peeps not getting a pack for $1.
> There is some great info in this thread maybe start one a new one for peeps to express or vent their concerns about price dropping beans lol.


So only allow positive comments? 

You aren't very smart...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I guess prices have gone up for you then! up from $25 in 2014! The Stock Market for seeds indeed.


I honestly don't care how much you charge for seeds as long as I can pull "bout a pound" from them.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

For the record, two different rewards companies have given me input both of them said the tiers should go:

BRONZE - $0.01 back for every $1
SILVER - $0.02 back for every $1
GOLD - $0.04 back for every $1

I chose:
BRONZE - $0.02 back for every $1
SILVER - $0.04 back for every $1
GOLD - $0.08 back for every $1
DIAMOND - $0.20 back for every $1


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I guess prices have gone up for you then! up from $25 in 2014! The Stock Market for seeds indeed.


I been around since the tsd days .. same name and all .. and i was lucky enough to buy 4 or 5 packs from the first drop for 25 or 30 .. i remember alot of ya tsd grows u were the fav grower by breeders lol ..thats what made me buy it i seen u grow ya ass off + it was cheap asf 

Idk how many packs i have now but time flies .. in 2009 having og in seedform was a big thing and it was expensive asf .. half the breeders selling ogs now only had them 4-5 years at most .. so much has changed in this legal wave last 5 years ..to the point now people can comfortably bitch about prices lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I still get paranoid when people drive by to slow or pull into my driveway, though.
> Most people read the signs and stop, but a few stupid people, illiterate I guess, will drive right past the hole I have dug for them.
> There's so many thieves up here!



Old painless is waiting.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> For the record, two different rewards companies have given me input both of them said the tiers should go:
> 
> BRONZE - $0.01 back for every $1
> SILVER - $0.02 back for every $1
> ...


I just really don't see how anyone can complain about your pricing and deals man. You sell majority M/F seeds for under 100$. I think 40+ at least packs I purchased in the past few weeks were under 40$. You give your business away based on M/F alone as it is. All the auctions, price reductions, and half off discontinued prices is pretty much giving people access to your bank account in the current business environment. We won't even go into customer service and speed of shipping...

I would quit responding to this type of shit as it is plainly obvious to anyone that it is and has been a good deal to do business with you.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 3, 2018)

It is what it is.

Will I still shop at and recommend Greenpoint, of couse I will.

I was simply trying to convey what the change meant to small personal growers who take freebies of any type into consideration prior to making a purchase.

Most people are not buying 40 packs a year.


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2018)

Just picked up Copper Chem for $49.77 delivered! Sick! My old lady is gonna kill me but I think it will be worth it for this one! Been growing out Bodhi for a while, can’t wait to see what Greenpoint and Gu is gonna bring to the table! Bodhi brings the fire so you’ve got some tough competition but from what I’ve read you’re up to the challenge! Hoping for a male from this- already have pollen from Clusterfunk, Goji Og, Tiger Mountain and Jungle Spice. This next year is going to be fun! Thanks for the killer deal even though I might be sleeping on the couch for a week. Lol


----------



## Boosky (Apr 3, 2018)

For all the money I’ve spent on seeds, probably a 3-4 grand, I don’t think anyone should be complaining about Greenpoint’s prices. They are inline with, if not better than most seed banks. Just sayin’. Keep up the good work and I will keep buying. Also want to mention that I have received my orders two days after purchase- amazing service to say the least!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Whoops, looks like the Contact Us form has not been working for a few days.

Back and running now. Thanks!


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 3, 2018)

Cool. Was trying to reach you through that method.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

At the risk of being ridiculed for honesty, the "free shipping" banner is unhelpful and annoying. 
It makes more sense to display it each time you add something to your cart or at checkout. 

Definitely weird to see it in the forum...


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 3, 2018)

I hope it's the triangle kush x stardawg being released this month. I have been waiting ever since they sold out.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pulled out curing buds for a few sunlight photos.
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4112954
> Sundance Kid #1
> ...


Mmmm Sundance 1 looks fire!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

HKG said:


> Just picked up Mimosa @36.00 plus shipping, it rounded out @42.00. Didn't use nuggs, just popped in on the auction and used the 10% discount code.
> 
> As far as the gold nuggets go, I got plenty in mason jars.


Both of the new S1s got pulled from the auction shortly after this post. 

Bummer...


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Both of the new S1s got pulled from the auction shortly after this post.
> 
> Bummer...


Sure glad I grabbed the Mimosa before they shut the door, needed me a sativa dom.


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 3, 2018)

one more of Dreamcatcher, harvest day 79.
looking like pioneer kush.


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 3, 2018)

Been anxiously waiting for April 1st to get the ball rolling for my little greenhouse grow. 
Threw down some Deputy, Night Rider, Sky Dweller, Cookie Wreck and LVTK into water cups. 24 hrs later 90% had cracked open. I dumped em into paper towels and another 12 hrs got 100% germ. They're now all snuggly in their solo's under the T5 in the GH......Ima happy gardener


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

Card processing fee is back down to 9%, I really can't go lower than that I am sorry.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> one more of Dreamcatcher, harvest day 79.
> looking like pioneer kush.
> View attachment 4116230
> View attachment 4116231


Great shot, and excellent grow. Thanks for letting it go 10+ weeks too. That's where the Wild West Series start to shine.


----------



## Offcenter (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice slow drawl, I'm in the same boat, - 2 seeds each soaked early 4/1 for 12 hours.

100% above ground already, almost as fast as the shipping! 

Boomtown, Jelly Pie, Cookies n' Ch, Copper n' Ch, Purple badlands, Dynamite Diesel


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great shot, and excellent grow. Thanks for letting it go 10+ weeks too. That's where the Wild West Series start to shine.


thanks dude, very pleased to grow your variety, like variation.
but wish youd given this advise sooner.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Card processing fee is back down to 9%, I really can't go lower than that I am sorry.


No need to be brother!! You do more than enough!! Some of us jus want it all for free!! Might as well make you fly out to their spot and grow it for them too!! Geesh!!


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 3, 2018)

Wanted to say thank you to gu for fixing a problem I had with my order. Above and beyond. Staying with greenpoint. Thanks man


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Mmmm Sundance 1 looks fire!


I would have to see some grow reports before I tried it as much as I love TK as it is a real deal OGK where only the Fire and SFV are equals of every OGK x to a chemdog has sucked as far as smell goes that I have experienced...One would think they would pair amazing like Chemdog x Sourdiesel or Blueberry but its just been pretty bad as far as my experience.

Can anyone point me to pictures or grow reports?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Card processing fee is back down to 9%, I really can't go lower than that I am sorry.


DCSeedExchange and JamesBeanSeedCo use paypal, but I don't know if it's cheaper.
Based on comments I've seen about payofix, paypal probably has better customer service.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 3, 2018)

I had an issue with the cc processing myself. I would input my card number and click on the pay button, but nothing would happen. Apparently, the payment went through without me realizing it. I contacted gp and they immediately fixed the issue. Cant ask for better service than that.

Got a pack of raspberry kush for less than 30 bucks. Were I to go on attitude or any other vendor, those jackasses from cannaventure charge $150 for a 5 pack of s1 seeds. Fucking obscene price, how could anyone bitch about the prices/auctions/reward program is beyond me. 
I guess no good deed goes unpunished. Dont see anyone bitching about any other seedbank selling seeds for literally five times what I paid for mine.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 3, 2018)

@Gu~ I sent you dm on here. If you get a chance to read it. Thanks


----------



## littlegiant (Apr 3, 2018)

Well that just sucks! 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk in jiffys. 1 TNT and 1 Tomahawk pop up after 9 days. Not happy. Was looking forward to some better odds than that! Putting the rest of each pack down tonight. Hope the other 8 packs I have do me better.


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 3, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Well that just sucks! 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk in jiffys. 1 TNT and 1 Tomahawk pop up after 9 days. Not happy. Was looking forward to some better odds than that! Putting the rest of each pack down tonight. Hope the other 8 packs I have do me better.


If you're only getting 25% germ across multiple packs, you need to revisit your seed starting techniques and make sure you don't have a damping off issue.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 3, 2018)

Popped 3 Hickock Haze, and 3 Chinook Haze. All the seeds popped in water within 24 hours, and were peeking above the coco after 72. All Hickock turned out to be ladies, while all 3 Chinook went bro on me. I used the 3 Chinook bro's to make some butter though, so they didn't go to waste.

Both strains responded well to topping, and neither stretched as much as I thought they would. All 3 Hicks had an accident and fell off of a shelf I set them on during week 3 while doing some maintenance resulting in an overall bad attitude for about a week, but they recovered.

Pic: Hickocks about 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Were I to go on attitude or any other vendor, those jackasses from cannaventure charge $150 for a 5 pack of s1 seeds. Fucking obscene price, how could anyone bitch about the prices/auctions/reward program is beyond me.
> I guess no good deed goes unpunished. Dont see anyone bitching about any other seedbank selling seeds for literally five times what I paid for mine.


Always amazes me. Wonder if you have this same attitude in a grocery store, clothing store, or anywhere else about pricing. They aren't jackasses and you pretty much bought directly from them as it will be shipped to you from them. Seed companies normally take half the profit and being a breeder and shipping to Europe is extremely risky. Most of us will no longer do it. I got lucky and dodged the last dragnet. Our feds have busted many local breeders shipping out and even took down one of the biggest seed companies and forums as a result.

You got a great deal on amazing genetics you should have paid even more than 150$ for. Fuck nearly all of my ties cost $200-$300 bucks. Shoes aren't much different. You aren't even going to jail for years for that shit either. Get fuckin real. You are the jackass.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

littlegiant said:


> Well that just sucks! 4 TNT and 4 Tomahawk in jiffys. 1 TNT and 1 Tomahawk pop up after 9 days. Not happy. Was looking forward to some better odds than that! Putting the rest of each pack down tonight. Hope the other 8 packs I have do me better.


What are your temps? 

Have you tried a water soak?


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone who brags about paying 300 bucks for a tie is also a dipshit. They didn't "breed" shit.

They selfed a clone. Ill self one of my plants and give away seeds...for fucking free.

And when I do it, ill have done as much "breeding" as these dipshits charging obscene prices have.

Self someone elses genetics and charge 30 bucks a fucking seed, sounds fair, wonder how other breeders can work THEIR OWN lines for generations and not charge such ridiculous prices.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Anyone who brags about paying 300 bucks for a tie is also a dipshit. They didn't "breed" shit.
> 
> They selfed a clone. Ill self one of my plants and give away seeds...for fucking free.
> 
> ...


Bragging? More like reality. Cheap ties are 100$ nice ties for professional and successful business people last you a lifetime. I sure wish like a plant they would make me thousands though.

What type of car or bike do you drive? How much did it cost? What did you do at those businesses concerning the pricing? What type of phone do you have? LOL. If you can make seeds and chuckem for free why are you buying elite genetics and bitching?

Do you go to Ferrari and Apple/Samsung whine and bitch you can't buy their product or do you settle for what you can afford? Who the fuck are you to be setting or telling other's what prices for their businesses should be?

Only in the seed business do you get this spoiled brat mentality I swear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

Ever read "*If Airlines sold paint*"? 

Reminds me of buying seeds... 
--- 
http://www.travelweekly.com/Agent-Life/If-airlines-sold-paint


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bragging? More like reality. Cheap ties are 100$ nice ties for professional and successful business people last you a lifetime. I sure wish like a plant they would make me thousands though.
> 
> What type of car or bike do you drive? How much did it cost? What did you do at those businesses concerning the pricing? If you can make seeds and chuckem for free why are you buying elite genetics and bitching?
> 
> Do you goto Ferrari and whine and bitch you can't buy their product or do you settle for what you can afford? Who the fuck are you be setting prices for other's businesses?


He's kinda got a point.... And I have 570 dollar Italian silk tie. The most badass tie I've ever seen.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> DCSeedExchange and JamesBeanSeedCo use paypal, but I don't know if it's cheaper.
> Based on comments I've seen about payofix, paypal probably has better customer service.


as does the dank team


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He's kinda got a point.... And I have 570 dollar Italian silk tie. The most badass tie I've ever seen.


Holy shit! 
Do you take it off when when you are eating? 

My wife doesn't even spend that much on shoes...


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2018)

I just bought a pack of Mimosa S1's early this morning for less than the cost of a cinnamon roll at Tim Hortons. 
I've been looking for Symbiotics Mimosa for months but them being the elitist bunch they are I couldnt find em anywhere. 
When I did happen to find em (for $150), the "other seedbank" _never responded_ to my website emails or messages on RIU regarding account issues I was having stopping me from completing my order. I completely missed out on them because of that.
I fell on 2 packs of fem S1's because of Greenpoint.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit!
> Do you take it off when when you are eating?
> 
> My wife doesn't even spend that much on shoes...


Haha, I take mine off if I am not in the presence of people that matter. Hell I will take my shirts off too. I work for a multi-billionaire and the people I am around and have to do business with you simply cannot dress like you want...You can't do it at any law firm or serious business either. I certainly don't go ranting and raving at clothing companies for the prices they charge. I am not rich by any means either. I pay for my clothes mostly by breaking laws...Did the same for my college education as well. Certainly did not show up to Harvard or Yale and demand they match the prices of my community and local college because it wasn't fair....I honestly don't know wtf goes on in people's head when it comes to the seed business it is just dumb for the most part. Give me give me give me give me and if you can't afford something it is somehow unfair.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just bought a pack of Mimosa S1's early this morning for less than the cost of a cinnamon roll at Tim Hortons.
> I've been looking for Symbiotics Mimosa for months but them being the elitist bunch they are I couldnt find em anywhere.
> When I did happen to find em (for $150), the "other seedbank" _never responded_ to my website emails or messages on RIU regarding account issues I was having stopping me from completing my order. I completely missed out on them because of that.
> I fell on 2 packs of fem S1's because of Greenpoint.


Congrats man! 
I was watching when the new S1s dropped below $50. 
Almost talked myself into another purchase just to add more diversity to my collection... 
.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm not mad at you at all. I actually really encourage this discussion, I am watching and I make changes all the time. No one tells me what to do with the website. It's all how I see fit. If it doesnt fit, I change it...
> 
> Just hold on a sec, I haven't even been able to offer a double nugget day or an exclusive gold/diamond sale.... seeeeshhh
> 
> ...


you deff pay attention i mentioned that the discontinued strains were going into auction for the price of a full pack a few weeks ago and within 20min they were at auction starting at the normal discontinued price thats A+ customer service in my book


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 3, 2018)

LMAO, so if one is willing to pay hundreds of dollars for a tie, this is somehow justification for a breeder to sell overpriced seeds? 

As much as I got a huge erection from 40 proclaiming just how awesome he is, it's irrelevant. I could just as easily take a picture of a painting at the art museum and charge tens of thousands for it. It would require no actual work, I didn't create it, its a knock off yet ill charge more for it than people who actually sell original work they created, makes sense.

There are people that pay tens of thousands of dollars for stamps...because they collect them, therefore we all should prolly pay 50 bucks for a gallon of gas, or else we're all cheap bastards. 

Once again, they bred nothing, they selfed a clone and try to charge a premium, plain and simple. 

Have you even grown their seeds or just enjoy jock riding them?


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I just bought a pack of Mimosa S1's early this morning for less than the cost of a cinnamon roll at Tim Hortons.
> I've been looking for Symbiotics Mimosa for months but them being the elitist bunch they are I couldnt find em anywhere.
> When I did happen to find em (for $150), the "other seedbank" _never responded_ to my website emails or messages on RIU regarding account issues I was having stopping me from completing my order. I completely missed out on them because of that.
> I fell on 2 packs of fem S1's because of Greenpoint.


I was able to grab a pack this morning as well, felt weird paying 50 bucks for GPs seeds. 
I'm so fuckin spoiled. Gonna blow up the GH with goodness this season.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

This thread needs more bud porn and less drive by bragging.

Ties? Really? Hahahahaa


----------



## nc208 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This thread needs more bud porn and less drive by bragging.
> 
> Ties? Really? Hahahahaa


Yep definitely need more Weed pics thats for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This thread needs more bud porn and less drive by bragging.
> 
> Ties? Really? Hahahahaa


I was starting to feel really bad, because I don't even own a tie, but then again, I don't work in an office.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

Boosky said:


> I also had high male ratio for Chem D x SSDD. The one female(out of six) that I did get is phenomenal!


Not Greenpoint related but I also have a very odd little mutant Chem D x SSDD female still in veg.

The variegation its displaying is so severe that I scoped for pests. I've put it in fresh soil and babied it hoping it would bite in and take off but nope. Just more super thin variegated leaves. 
I've been meaning to throw a pic up in case anyone else run into one. 
I wouldn't use it for crosses but I'll probably flower it out just to see what it does.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was starting to feel really bad, because I don't even own a tie, but then again, I don't work in an office.


Its just an odd way to communicate a correlation with commerce. 
But, I'm way over-tired and it doesn't take much to amuse me, lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Did I hear something about a price _increase._ Seems like a _decrease_ was the only recent change to pricing... And that was only a month ago.


that's what i was thinking too, Gu


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2018)

Some Ace High for those sweet dreams ZZzzzzz


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was starting to feel really bad, because I don't even own a tie, but then again, I don't work in an office.


I wear a tie about as often as I go a day without smoking a J


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great shot, and excellent grow. Thanks for letting it go 10+ weeks too. That's where the Wild West Series start to shine.


Wait plants finish in less then 10weeks


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Always amazes me. Wonder if you have this same attitude in a grocery store, clothing store, or anywhere else about pricing. They aren't jackasses and you pretty much bought directly from them as it will be shipped to you from them. Seed companies normally take half the profit and being a breeder and shipping to Europe is extremely risky. Most of us will no longer do it. I got lucky and dodged the last dragnet. Our feds have busted many local breeders shipping out and even took down one of the biggest seed companies and forums as a result.
> 
> You got a great deal on amazing genetics you should have paid even more than 150$ for. Fuck nearly all of my ties cost $200-$300 bucks. Shoes aren't much different. You aren't even going to jail for years for that shit either. Get fuckin real. You are the jackass.


Nice ties lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was starting to feel really bad, because I don't even own a tie, but then again, I don't work in an office.


Ha ha no ties for me but i enjoy my custom gun belts


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I wear a tie about as often as I go a day without smoking a J


You gota have a shirt with a collar i think lol for some reason it looks weird if i where a tie
15 stories up on the side of a building


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its just an odd way to communicate a correlation with commerce.
> But, I'm way over-tired and it doesn't take much to amuse me, lol


Ties always felt like a leash to me.
I do get harnessed up though, but that's for my own safety.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 3, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n ChemView attachment 4116387


Num nums


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 3, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n ChemView attachment 4116387


Wow! That look scrump-dilly-icious.
Are you sure you didn't dip that in the sugar bowl, when they were still wet?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Wow! That look scrump-dilly-icious.
> Are you sure you didn't dip that in the sugar bowl, when they were still wet?


haha! Thanks! I think i might have sprinkled some sugar on her.


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, dry buds of 5 phenotypes of doc and cackleberry. second photo is of the phenotype hunted.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This thread needs more bud porn and less drive by bragging.
> 
> Ties? Really? Hahahahaa


Jellypie #3 into jars tonight after a 14 day dry.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 3, 2018)

Jelly Pie #2 hit the jars as well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> View attachment 4116395 View attachment 4116391 View attachment 4116394 Hello, dry buds of 5 phenotypes of doc and cackleberry. second photo is of the phenotype hunted.


Hows that cackleberry im thinking of popping some of those.

Plus blizzard bush, cookies and chem, and evergreen
Along with lemon skunk and raspberry kush


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 3, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> View attachment 4116395 View attachment 4116391 View attachment 4116394 Hello, dry buds of 5 phenotypes of doc and cackleberry. second photo is of the phenotype hunted.


Damn!!! Nice buds! Hows them Cackleberry and Doc smoke?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jellypie #3 into jars tonight after a 14 day dry.View attachment 4116397View attachment 4116398 View attachment 4116399


Damn that looks good. Must be some super dense herb. 14 day dry. Damn.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn that looks good. Must be some super dense herb. 14 day dry. Damn.


Very dense, I usually go 7-9 days.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

I try to make it take 2 weeks as well at least 10


----------



## the gnome (Apr 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> *I honestly don't know wtf goes on in people's head* when it comes to the seed business it is just dumb for the most part. *Give me give me give me give me and if you can't afford something it is somehow unfair.*


thank you for that 40,
I'm amazed when your already getting a very fair deal for top notch product, and then getting even better with
the rewards system that gives you a discount like I've never seen Ive never seen ever in this biz, 
on top of that Gu drops the the average price from $107 to $89, nearly 20% OFF. 

so revamping the reward system that's not as generous as before 
AND
the rewards is something he didn't even have to do in the first place.
and I hears some whining, complaining ingrates flat out say it's greedy... unfair 
if that don't take the grand prize for some very misguided way of thinking...

The Greed ain't on GPS brothers or the capitalist system.
this boils down to an amazingly fugged up entitlement mentality thats been growing
for a while


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 3, 2018)

I have to chime in. Sure. I don't post my grows or interact here often. But I'm always lurking. Haha Deal is to me this. I can not get Colorado or LA genetics. Ever. I'm far west coast. Without greenpoint I'm stuck with fucking attitude seeds. I honestly am happy as a pig in shit to have even the chance to get killer west coast phenos when everyone over there is trying to hoard and claim nature. Way to go gu been waiting a long time for someone to bring it in this way.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 3, 2018)

What a clusterfuck.who the fuck wears a tie anyway.
on a better note we pulled the vacuum down and set everything.this mini split is the real deal.cooled the whole building down to 65 degrees in 20 minutes.
I'll be popping packs real soon.shit is coming together.

I was thinking today about what that clown said about people in illegal states aren' outlaws that share there info.
Yeah thats fukin retarded.the reason we all have the fire we have today is cause of people back in the day when everything was illegal would get on old school forums and build friendships and establish trust with each other.
All I see today is a bunch of whiny ass bitches.sometimes I feel ashamed to even be part of this community.
I know a few guys on here I feel like are straight OG and I can tell they are straight up.they know who they are.dont even have to mention there names.some of these other chaps can choke on the D.i see this kinda shit on these forums all the time.

Did I mention I'm loving this 2 ton mini split.
I have 2 separate 100 amp breaker boxes going in.1 is strictly 220V.shits about to pop off.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Shits going to be sick!

Make me want to buid a new shop lol


----------



## Dustjesus (Apr 3, 2018)

Love the setup man. If only my electric bill could handle. Maxed out in the basement.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

I know i was growing way before legalization￼
Since i was 19 in my mid 30s now


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 3, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Love the setup man. If only my electric bill could handle. Maxed out in the basement.


Yeah that' a big reason I went with 21 seer ac and cobs.
Build a garage and put bubbas gumps welding services on the fence that goes around it.people call tell them your 3 months lead time.
Power company wont give a dragons dump about your light bill.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 3, 2018)

Agree.

Im a 24 hr welding service 



Dustjesus said:


> Love the setup man. If only my electric bill could handle. Maxed out in the basement.


Add a sub panel its not hard 

I got a 100 amps in my 12x8


----------



## klx (Apr 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah that' a big reason I went with 21 seer ac and cobs.
> Build a garage and put bubbas gumps welding services on the fence that goes around it.people call tell them your 3 months lead time.
> Power company wont give a dragons dump about your light bill.


Whenever I need an electrician they always ask why I need to run dedicated 30A lines and I always use the welding excuse. The older ones tend to give a wry smile but the apprentices nod happily.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Was growing back before AOL.
High Times was my internet, lol
We would have had a mental prolapse, with all the information available today.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Was growing back before AOL.
> High Times was my internet, lol
> We would have had a mental prolapse, with all the information available today.


Yup i remember not even thinking about ordering seeds from the high times ads lol

Now i get seeds everyother week haha 

And my first grow book was good old georg cervantes q and a in hightimes circa 2003 

I went to the only dude i knew was cool at the time and printed out a deficiency chart and a small like 10 page grow guide i think it was ed rosenthals.

Although after a few years of growing i got to know the owner of a hydro shop pretty good.

And being a young kid i would hang out there after hours 

WHEN the REAL growers shopped lol

I saw guys plop down 20grand on just oscilating fans yes thats right 20 grand of fans 

And when t5s hit the scene i saw guys plop down 30 gs for t5 setups lol
Have no idea where they where located but i got to hang out with some cool old cats

And i saw with my own eyes SHIPPING CONTAINERS full of gear getting sold in illegal times  

One guy showed me how to roll a doobie in the craziest way i had ever seen i still cant do it lol.

This was all when it was illegal


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yup i remember not even thinking about ordering seeds from the high times ads lol
> 
> Now i get seeds everyother week haha
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you must have hung out at Brandys Hydro? The owner "I wont drop the owners name", would smoke out his customers. Or at least the cool ones.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 4, 2018)

Gu when will raindance hit the auction?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm thinking you must have hung out at Brandys Hydro? The owner "I wont drop the owners name", would smoke out his customers. Or at least the cool ones.


Mabey....lol... i wasnt going to mention any shop names￼ he would also buy some from. Customers since he couldnt grow at the time 

Kinda smart cant grow so just sell grow equipment lol the weed will follow


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Mabey....lol... i wasnt going to mention any shop names￼ he would also buy some from. Customers since he couldnt grow at the time
> 
> Kinda smart cant grow so just sell grow equipment lol the weed will follow


I bought an ozone generator from him in 98 and he told me that he would still have his ranch in Maui, if he would have had one of these. Sad but true.
New owners a putz, IMHO. I shop at Southside anymore, with their costco type membership and discounts.
.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought an ozone generator from him in 98 and he told me that he would still have his ranch in Maui, if he would have had one of these. Sad but true.
> New owners a putz, IMHO. I shop at Southside anymore, with their costco type membership and discounts.
> .


Yea after he left i never went back in there sucks too cause i used to be there all the time 

Have no idea who the new guy is i went in there once and asked a question, he looked at me like i was talkin french so i said thanks and never went back lol

When the sign said closed thats when he really opened lol

Yea he told some crazy stories 

Im trying to not go to any hydro shops anymore except for panda film and rockwool lol


I actually saw the old owner at three bears and was like wtf lol so i dont know if hes back in town or just visiting 

I wanted to yell at him cause i just dont feel as comfortable at any hydro shop as i did there

I mean fuck i would walk in lock the door and roll a hog leg before we even said hello lol then we'd talk after the hooter was gone


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 4, 2018)

well while every1 was in an S1 daze I scooped another pack of Copper Chem for $55 delivered. I don't grow fem seeds so have fun every1.


----------



## klx (Apr 4, 2018)

I think you may get another chance as by the looks of the website the S1 daze is about to descend once again. Any of them gonna sell out as fast as the Wedding Cakes did?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Man thats fucked 3rd time ive been checking out with copper chem at 41 and it stops me mid checkout i had 3 mins left on the timer too


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well while every1 was in an S1 daze I scooped another pack of Copper Chem for $55 delivered. I don't grow fem seeds so have fun every1.


So that was you!!!!!
They were in my cart :-/ haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Fucked again at 41 like an automatic,

waited 3hrs for that shit good night im done lol

Was it anyone here or has the website been fucking me


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fucked again at 41 like an automatic,
> 
> waited 3hrs for that shit good night im done lol
> 
> Was it anyone here or has the website been fucking me


I just missed that too! Someone else has them for a good price!
Damn it I should have bought them at $50 and not been such a cheapskate! Haha
Oh well, good night dude!


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I would have to see some grow reports before I tried it as much as I love TK as it is a real deal OGK where only the Fire and SFV are equals of every OGK x to a chemdog has sucked as far as smell goes that I have experienced...One would think they would pair amazing like Chemdog x Sourdiesel or Blueberry but its just been pretty bad as far as my experience.
> 
> Can anyone point me to pictures or grow reports?


Yea I have no idea what your talking about. All I know is that that pheno looked fire...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2018)

I see GG#4 S1's hitting the auction in.....2days.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Carolina Dream'n said:


> Yea I have no idea what your talking about. All I know is that that pheno looked fire...


I am talking about Chemdog and OG crosses. Some phenos look good but it will be way less consistent. The smells are awful and neither plant improves upon the other in any possible way. No structure improvement it makes it worse. No smell improvement it smells like garbage compared to each one on its own. No mold or other resistances improves. I've grown plenty of them out breeding. I never bothered with TK after Fire and SFV x Chemdog. They were awful smells compared to originals with no improvements. I moved on to other projects.



GranolaCornhola said:


> LMAO, so if one is willing to pay hundreds of dollars for a tie, this is somehow justification for a breeder to sell overpriced seeds?
> 
> As much as I got a huge erection from 40 proclaiming just how awesome he is, it's irrelevant. I could just as easily take a picture of a painting at the art museum and charge tens of thousands for it. It would require no actual work, I didn't create it, its a knock off yet ill charge more for it than people who actually sell original work they created, makes sense.
> 
> ...


Okay, so you are just fuckin dumb and probably had trouble in basic math. Would hate to see your logic and reasoning tests when applying for certain jobs and colleges, lol. Yeah I have grown it and have 4 packs of each left to pop. I make around $600 per 4 foot plant in 3 gallon soil. A single pack had 8 seeds most have 7-9. A single pack gave me around $4800 net profit (look up the definition). It will be the best thing in your garden you have grown or at least = Pot doesn't get any better it just gets as good. I have about 60 clones going into flower now of the different moms I kept from Triple Nova and LTVK. Do the math if you are capable. I ordered more because it will be the same thing as 500-1000$ whiskeys in the future. Just like my original Bro Grimm c99 beans, all my rezdog gear, all of DJ Shorts original gear for the most part, and all of Bodhi's. I'd keep listing but you guys would probably just call it bragging out of envy when it is just plain common sense business and economics. I've been in the seed business for a little over 15 years now and it is the same thing every time just like every other business.






Bakersfield said:


> Ties always felt like a leash to me.
> I do get harnessed up though, but that's for my own safety.


They are. So are jobs in general. ;\



Tangerine_ said:


> This thread needs more bud porn and less drive by bragging.
> 
> Ties? Really? Hahahahaa


Who is bragging? I work as an assistant for 55k a year (a little more than most teachers) because you have to start paying taxes past 30 or you are going to fuckin jail eventually. About the same I made as a contractor but I don't physically bust my ass every day all day anymore so I don't give a shit about a tie. The only thing going on here is people trying to ignore their own bullshit spoiled brat mentality being called out. You live in so much of a hole you don't realize there are probably over a million different jobs that require certain dress? Hell, I was given a list of 3 websites I could purchase clothes from and exactly what type in order to work.


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 4, 2018)

Some people just get too emotional


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2018)

@thisusernameisnottaken now.

I've been watching these auctions most the day haha


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He's kinda got a point.... And I have 570 dollar Italian silk tie. The most badass tie I've ever seen.


Thats nothing, you know how much I spent on ties last year? Like , uh,.... well, never mind, I don't really own any.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 4, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Gu when will raindance hit the auction?



Damn your wish was granted.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Apr 4, 2018)

This thread should be renamed as the Greenpoint world turns. To much drama. Seems like a nice bunch just a couple of trouble makers on here.


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hows that cackleberry im thinking of popping some of those.
> 
> Plus blizzard bush, cookies and chem, and evergreen
> Along with lemon skunk and raspberry kush


It is a producing plant, good yields in small d pots, it is stretched a bit at 12/12 change. I'm barely curing, after 8 days of drying, the little I've tasted of each phenotype is very delicious, 2 are very afghan-pungent-chem. the other 3 have the afghan with acid fruit, good taste to the palate not yet cured.
I hope you find a good hunt. It is difficult to choose with these genetics.
I wait for @~gu to improve its international service, so that customs does not withhold the packages, any advice?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 4, 2018)

So, I just discovered the 'rollitup' code doesn't work if you want to use your nuggets as well, missed out on cheap Copper Chem while I figured that out.. bummer :-/


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> It is a producing plant, good yields in small d pots, it is stretched a bit at 12/12 change. I'm barely curing, after 8 days of drying, the little I've tasted of each phenotype is very delicious, 2 are very afghan-pungent-chem. the other 3 have the afghan with acid fruit, good taste to the palate not yet cured.
> I hope you find a good hunt. It is difficult to choose with these genetics.
> I wait for @~gu to improve its international service, so that customs does not withhold the packages, any advice?


Very nice thank you


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Damn!!! Nice buds! Hows them Cackleberry and Doc smoke?


Thanks bro, Doc is earthy, Afghan-chemical, pronounced with notes of coffee and chocolate when smelling, (when I open the rerigerator) the flavor the taste is strong to earthy in 3 of the phenotypes, the other 2 phenotypes are somewhat sweeter fruity, very good flavor too They are stinky girls, I had problems with their smell the last 2 weeks of flowering.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am talking about Chemdog and OG crosses. Some phenos look good but it will be way less consistent. The smells are awful and neither plant improves upon the other in any possible way. No structure improvement it makes it worse. No smell improvement it smells like garbage compared to each one on its own. No mold or other resistances improves. I've grown plenty of them out breeding. I never bothered with TK after Fire and SFV x Chemdog. They were awful smells compared to originals with no improvements. I moved on to other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said nice ties geesh jk  in my line of work necktie get you killed lol but i understand what your putting down 

Nice hoard of triple nova


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2018)

I slept thru most of the last 5 pages, but did I see something about $300 ties for a 50K a year job?

I hear people in town order pizza from Jerry's just to see the delivery guy's ride.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 4, 2018)

More Nugs! Jelly Pie #3


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 4, 2018)

Did someone say Triple NOva?
 

 

My 2x3 scrog at 28 days.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 4, 2018)

3/4 Sundance kids showed female. 

This next round should be fun. 

2 phenos of copper chem - clone runs

3 phenos Sundance kid

1 lemon Fizz x stardawg

Should have some interesting early flower pics in another week or so. Just finishing the post flip stretch.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Did someone say Triple NOva?
> View attachment 4116569
> 
> View attachment 4116571
> ...


Eww wee nice


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am talking about Chemdog and OG crosses. Some phenos look good but it will be way less consistent. The smells are awful and neither plant improves upon the other in any possible way. No structure improvement it makes it worse. No smell improvement it smells like garbage compared to each one on its own. No mold or other resistances improves. I've grown plenty of them out breeding. I never bothered with TK after Fire and SFV x Chemdog. They were awful smells compared to originals with no improvements. I moved on to other projects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once again I have no idea what you are talking about. I'm just trying to tell homie his pheno looks fire.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 4, 2018)

gunslinger straight beast mode,10 days from flip.weighing branches down with s-hooks and washers to try and control stretch.any reports on gs being run outside? im tempted to put one in a 45 gallon bag.nothing shorter than an 8footer i'd guess


----------



## njamess (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone tried Full Moon Fever? I set up outside and the humidity is usually pretty high. Needless to say not all strains make it in our area


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 4, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> gunslinger straight beast mode,10 days from flip.weighing branches down with s-hooks and washers to try and control stretch.any reports on gs being run outside? im tempted to put one in a 45 gallon bag.nothing shorter than an 8footer i'd guess
> 
> View attachment 4116611


That's a sleeper strain.my #5 was keeper all day.straight up dog shit and super gluey.every one that smoked it says it's in there top 3 smoke.i just took a bunch of cuts off the mom to run again.matter of fact I just left office depot with 4 totes to start them in as soon as they root.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 4, 2018)

@Cold$moke 

Just shoot my tracking number to the "contact us" at the site for payment?Or is there a specific email or some thing?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's a sleeper strain.my #5 was keeper all day.straight up dog shit and super gluey.every one that smoked it says it's in there top 3 smoke.i just took a bunch of cuts off the mom to run again.matter of fact I just left office depot with 4 totes to start them in as soon as they root.


not too keen on that dogshit smell lol,but if the other traits are as good as you say,a little compromise will be made.how long did you let it go?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

O.B.S. getting huge. Takin up room in veg. I hope her stretch isn't too bad. She' already 30" tall with her tied down. Hopefully she will get flipped tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Cold$moke
> 
> Just shoot my tracking number to the "contact us" at the site for payment?Or is there a specific email or some thing?


Thats what i do


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 4, 2018)

So i just emailed gps and told them my first order through them i forgot to log in and was hoping to get those nuggets applied to my account. I ordered 1 pack of weddings and when i did it said 44$ in gold nuggets after that order. Well they credited my account 44$! Awesome gps. Idk if that is right or if it was a first time buy thing but you guys are awesome! Cakes will be here tomorrow and have a pack of raindance coming next week!


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here' the jungle boys display showing 15%
> In the dispensary. Don' get me wrong. I've smoked some lower thc strains and they've been fire. View attachment 4115070


It's just my two cents but I'm guessing Purple Punch is a typical "Breeder" rename/rebranding of Grand Daddy Purps Grandpa Larry. I'm not saying Gu has renamed it but the people popularizing their super exclusive 3L173 cut of Purple Punch.

Weed has become like wine in a way that even if the product is shit and you slap a huge price tag on it and promote it as exclusive people will snap it up. 15% at $420 an oz equals 4.2 grams of THC if dab or rosin costs more than $100 a gram Purple Punch is a fair price lol

*Grandpa Larry (Larry OG Kush x GDP #5)*

The Larry OG Kush clone came to me from a good friend known as Lumpstatus. This cut is as special as they get and has the overpowering OG nose to it that we all beg for. The Larry doesnt need anything else to make her better, but hitting it with the GDP had to be done.

Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Yield: Medium 

The buds pictures of this purple punch look like GDP and GDP was claimed to be 17 - 23 % so @15%


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Who is bragging? I work as an assistant for 55k a year (a little more than most teachers) because you have to start paying taxes past 30 or you are going to fuckin jail eventually. About the same I made as a contractor but I don't physically bust my ass every day all day anymore so I don't give a shit about a tie. The only thing going on here is people trying to ignore their own bullshit spoiled brat mentality being called out.* You live in so much of a hole you don't realize there are probably over a million different jobs that require certain dress* Hell, I was given a list of 3 websites I could purchase clothes from and exactly what type in order to work.


​That's an awful lot of speculation. I guess I'm having trouble with the fact that you have the acuity to gain a professional position, yet have so much difficultly comprehending that anyone else could possibly hold degrees or work in a professional field or understand what an appropriate dress code is? LOL....c'mon.

You have no idea what my education level is, what my chosen profession is, where I've traveled, served, etc. and I'd say that's true for the majority of posters here. Growers come from all walks of life and various backgrounds. Some share that part of their life...some don't.

But if it makes you feel better, please feel free to fire ahead with your cool righteous indignation spiel.

Me? I'd rather hear about whats up with Greenpoint, read grow reports and check out the bud porn. 

And if someone happens to cop a good deal in the process....even better.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> It is a producing plant, good yields in small d pots, it is stretched a bit at 12/12 change. I'm barely curing, after 8 days of drying, the little I've tasted of each phenotype is very delicious, 2 are very afghan-pungent-chem. the other 3 have the afghan with acid fruit, good taste to the palate not yet cured.
> I hope you find a good hunt. It is difficult to choose with these genetics.
> I wait for @~gu to improve its international service, so that customs does not withhold the packages, any advice?


Awesome description thanks a lot. I had a lot of hope for this one =) I'll post pics when I run it soon. Really great to hear the good yields. A buddy of mine has a African and Spanish land race line he has been working that puts out cherry and pineapple and yields great so I am going to pass him a mom or dad and see what he can do with it. You happen to remember if any males smelled sweet in veg? Or how long flowering? I would expect 70 days ~



Cold$moke said:


> I said nice ties geesh jk  in my line of work necktie get you killed lol but i understand what your putting down
> 
> Nice hoard of triple nova


Hah, I feel ya I went from working with a bunch of flags when I was younger to trench coats and ties if ya feel me so I understand. We are in the same line of work just with different types of people. Stress is still somewhat the same concerning our piece of shit government, but much better prospects at the end of the day. Things can get better just gotta dream big and take smart risks...I found selling to rich people very beneficial, lol. Most won't shoot at you just to learn you better. Just have to lose your slumdog proclivities when around them. Was very hard for me at first. Sometimes you are just stuck though for periods of time and have to work with who you have to work with. If you find a door of opportunity run through that shit like Usain Bolt.



Big Green Thumb said:


> Did someone say Triple NOva?
> View attachment 4116569
> 
> View attachment 4116571
> ...


Thanks for posting a solid looking grow. Everyone seeing the frost at 28 days ^? It's solid gear. TK is just a godly cut like Fire and SFV. S1 the pure TK and you will see a lot of truth in my fellow Floridians claims of OG origins. Yum, yum, yum.



Amos Otis said:


> I slept thru most of the last 5 pages, but did I see something about $300 ties for a 50K a year job?
> 
> I hear people in town order pizza from Jerry's just to see the delivery guy's ride.


Yup, when hired by wealthy they will tell you how to dress and what you can dress in. Image does matter. When I get home I put on a 20$ t-shirt and a pair of vans. When money is literally no object and you can buy an entire state or two things change.The average Chauffeur and Butler make around 45k-130k by the way. I started driving to sell rich people weed. Left my ego at the door.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Ha for 130k id work for someone too haha

But no penis butler


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

LOL, yeah I couldn't do that one either, but they do make the most aside from some assistants and estate managers. Not to mention your choice of clothes really goes down the fuckin tubes with that one. Driving you can push them out of the car if you have to =)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> The buds pictures of this purple punch look like GDP and GDP was claimed to be 17 - 23 % so @15%
> 
> View attachment 4116742 View attachment 4116741


Looks like double purple doja -- which also averages around 15%. 
Similar to plushberry but way darker and more 'earthy'. 
 
Highly recommended if you can find it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like double purple doja -- which also averages around 15%.
> Similar to plushberry but way darker and more 'earthy'.
> View attachment 4116812
> Highly recommended if you can find it.


Is that your DPD? I recall another grower recently left a post asking if anyone knew where to get it or any F2s or it. 
My memory is shit but I "think" it was someone in the Chucker thread that had a project in mind? 

It'll be interesting to see what comes out of the PP S1s. I'm curious which way it leans as well.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n ChemView attachment 4116400


Send over your vibes bro -- I'm hoping this Stardawg leaning Cookies & Chem plant I have in flower comes out just like that!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> It's just my two cents but I'm guessing Purple Punch is a typical "Breeder" rename/rebranding of Grand Daddy Purps Grandpa Larry. I'm not saying Gu has renamed it but the people popularizing their super exclusive 3L173 cut of Purple Punch.
> 
> Weed has become like wine in a way that even if the product is shit and you slap a huge price tag on it and promote it as exclusive people will snap it up. 15% at $420 an oz equals 4.2 grams of THC if dab or rosin costs more than $100 a gram Purple Punch is a fair price lol
> 
> ...



So is that dry bud pic right there your cut of purple punch?


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

That's my picture you stole and posted as your own. And btw that's not purple punch


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2018)

Lol


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 4, 2018)

Time to grab some snacks and sit a while!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Lol


Right. I mean that doesn't even look like the same bud. The one on the plant and the one in the lid. Btw thats Farmhouse genetics midnight fantasy f2. So @Weliveinapolicestate please remove my picture. I would appreciate it. And any other pictures you have posted of my grows, that'd be great. Lmfao. I mean Jesus I have it posted on here and IG. So I guess your cut of purple punch ain't that special


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is that your DPD? I recall another grower recently left a post asking if anyone knew where to get it or any F2s or it.
> My memory is shit but I "think" it was someone in the Chucker thread that had a project in mind?
> 
> It'll be interesting to see what comes out of the PP S1s. I'm curious which way it leans as well.


Yep, i grew it. A buddy gave me a clone and it turned out much better than expected. 
The fucking thing was stanky to the max & super easy to grow. No problems whatsoever -- and it's even bug resistant. I had thrips in my grow area and the little fuckers totally avoided the DPD. 

I've got another clone half way thru flower and I'll probably chop early, then reveg. (It's much smaller.)


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

I just cut that plant down about an hour ago, I have it hanging in my closet. So I guess you can post that your special p.p. was jus harvested. I'll have trim pics up soon for ya.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Send over your vibes bro -- I'm hoping this Stardawg leaning Cookies & Chem plant I have in flower comes out just like that!


Is that the one you posted on IG?


----------



## Dunbar Santiago (Apr 4, 2018)

Hey, that's my pic you stole of my bubba x urk. Lol what's the deal? And that's my countertop! I sold a kidney to pay for that fucker.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Here so you have a harvest pic too @Weliveinapolicestate I guess maybe I should be flattered. He must think it looks good. To use it as his own.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my picture you stole and posted as your own. And btw that's not purple punchView attachment 4116831 View attachment 4116830 View attachment 4116828


I never claimed ownership of the either photo. I do believe I was in error I thought your post had read purple punch but it read I'd rather take this over purple punch. But you didn't say what the picture was and my brain made a make belief moment my bad. Sorry 

It's wasn't the picture so much as the lineage that makes me think it's either the Grandpa Larry or Maybe ever the Purple Valley OG (Larry OG x Grandpa Larry) with a new name. 

@Chunky Stool If it was a double purple doja male don't you think you'd want that pedigree known? Shit that upp's the unobtainium by 50 percent right there !! lol


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I never claimed ownership of the either photo. I do believe I was in error I thought your post had read purple punch but it read I'd rather take this over purple punch. But you didn't say what the picture was and my brain made a make belief moment my bad. Sorry
> 
> It's wasn't the picture so much as the lineage that makes me think it's either the Grandpa Larry or Maybe ever the Purple Valley OG (Larry OG x Grandpa Larry) with a new name.
> 
> @Chunky Stool If it was a double purple doja male don't you think you'd want that pedigree known? Shit that upp's the unobtainium by 50 percent right there !! lol


No you said it was your cut of p.p. And that it was special. Come to you from a close friend. Those were your words. Idc that you saved the pic. Just don't claim hard work love and time as your own. Not cool. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I never claimed ownership of the either photo. I do believe I was in error I thought your post had read purple punch but it read I'd rather take this over purple punch. But you didn't say what the picture was and my brain made a make belief moment my bad. Sorry
> 
> It's wasn't the picture so much as the lineage that makes me think it's either the Grandpa Larry or Maybe ever the Purple Valley OG (Larry OG x Grandpa Larry) with a new name.
> 
> @Chunky Stool If it was a double purple doja male don't you think you'd want that pedigree known? Shit that upp's the unobtainium by 50 percent right there !! lol


I never said anything about a male. What are you talking about?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No you said it was your cut of p.p. And that it was special. Come to you from a close friend. Those were your words. Idc that you saved the pic. Just don't claim hard work love and time as your own. Not cool. Not even a little bit.


He's the biggest poser I've seen in a while.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my picture you stole and posted as your own. And btw that's not purple punchView attachment 4116831 View attachment 4116830 View attachment 4116828


Gotta go get some windex and clean my screen. Think I spit all my whiskey on it heh.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No you said it was your cut of p.p. And that it was special. Come to you from a close friend. Those were your words. Idc that you saved the pic. Just don't claim hard work love and time as your own. Not cool. Not even a little bit.


You must be retarded because that's clearly the description of Grandpa Larry From Ken Estes Grand Daddy Purps. It seem you have interpreted something that is clearly a description of Grandpa Larry for something else.

Where as I have admitted the comparison photo was an error. Maybe label your photos?



Chunky Stool said:


> He's the biggest poser I've seen in a while.


You must live in a house with no mirrors and not driven anywhere today.... IS this the part where you go on about all your l33t cuts and name drops ?


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 4, 2018)

Oh snap........busted!!!!


Good eye @wytewidow


But on the real.......Thanks for the tip @Cold$moke 


And thank you @Gu~ for runnin great customer service.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> You must be retarded because that's clearly the description of Grandpa Larry From Ken Estes Grand Daddy Purps. It seem you have interpreted something that is clearly a description of Grandpa Larry for something else.
> 
> Where as I have admitted the comparison photo was an error. Maybe label your photos?
> 
> ...


Again, what the fuck are you talking about? 
You're special...


----------



## cindysid (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I never claimed ownership of the either photo. I do believe I was in error I thought your post had read purple punch but it read I'd rather take this over purple punch. But you didn't say what the picture was and my brain made a make belief moment my bad. Sorry
> 
> It's wasn't the picture so much as the lineage that makes me think it's either the Grandpa Larry or Maybe ever the Purple Valley OG (Larry OG x Grandpa Larry) with a new name.
> 
> @Chunky Stool If it was a double purple doja male don't you think you'd want that pedigree known? Shit that upp's the unobtainium by 50 percent right there !! lol


You're just busted man....excuses at this point only make you look more foolish.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

cindysid said:


> You're just busted man....excuses at this point only make you look more foolish.


He's a poser! 
LOL


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

cindysid said:


> You're just busted man....excuses at this point only make you look more foolish.


Excuses for what ? It's clearly a post showing the GDP Larry OG Description and a unlabeled photo which at the time I believed to be Purple Punch. I don't see the big deal and admitted my error in assuming the photos contents.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> You must be retarded because that's clearly the description of Grandpa Larry From Ken Estes Grand Daddy Purps. It seem you have interpreted something that is clearly a description of Grandpa Larry for something else.
> 
> Where as I have admitted the comparison photo was an error. Maybe label your photos?
> 
> ...


No this is the part where u can fuck off. You fucking said it was your cut of pp. Kick rocks douche bag. Grow you own kid.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> In the photo it show the parents to be a Larry OG x Gran
> 
> 
> Excuses for what ? It's clearly a post showing the GDP Larry OG Description and a unlabeled photo which at the time I believed to be Purple Punch. I don't see the big deal and admitted my error in assuming the photos contents.





Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Excuses for what ? It's clearly a post showing the GDP Larry OG Description and a unlabeled photo which at the time I believed to be Purple Punch. I don't see the big deal and admitted my error in assuming the photos contents.


every picture I post is labeled everyone I posted of it says farmhouse midnight fantasy. So fuck kid. Farmhouse even has it posted on their Insta. So fuck off. Your the worst kind of people in this community. I bet you relabel strains as your own too. Fuckn chump


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Excuses for what ? It's clearly a post showing the GDP Larry OG Description and a unlabeled photo which at the time I believed to be Purple Punch. I don't see the big deal and admitted my error in assuming the photos contents.


Poser said what?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No this is the part where u can fuck off. You fucking said it was your cut of pp. Kick rocks douche bag. Grow you own kid.


It's just my two cents but I'm guessing Purple Punch is a typical "Breeder" rename/rebranding of Grand Daddy Purps Grandpa Larry. I'm not saying Gu has renamed it but the people popularizing their super exclusive 3L173 cut of Purple Punch.

Weed has become like wine in a way that even if the product is shit and you slap a huge price tag on it and promote it as exclusive people will snap it up. 15% at $420 an oz equals 4.2 grams of THC if dab or rosin costs more than $100 a gram Purple Punch is a fair price lol

*Grandpa Larry (Larry OG Kush x GDP #5)*

The Larry OG Kush clone came to me from a good friend known as Lumpstatus. This cut is as special as they get and has the overpowering OG nose to it that we all beg for. The Larry doesnt need anything else to make her better, but hitting it with the GDP had to be done.

Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Yield: Medium 

The buds pictures of this purple punch look like GDP and GDP was claimed to be 17 - 23 % so @15%
^First Picture is GDP For comparison to what I believed to be your PP for comparison. No where does it say my cut or I grew this. 

Now put your reading glasses on and show me where I said it's my cut.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Right here u stupid ass



*Grandpa Larry (Larry OG Kush x GDP #5)*

The Larry OG Kush clone came to me from a good friend known as Lumpstatus. This cut is as special as they get and has the overpowering OG nose to it that we all beg for. The Larry doesnt need anything else to make her better, but hitting it with the GDP had to be done.

Flowering Time: 9-10 weeks
Yield: Medium 

The buds pictures of this purple punch look like GDP and GDP was claimed to be 17 - 23 %so @15%


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

This cut come to me from a good friend. Are you that stupid you can't even comprehend your own posts. I'm done fuckin with you fuck boi. Grow own shit. Maybe one day. You can post your own stuff.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 4, 2018)

So how about the dosido s1's?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ilk take this over purple punch any day....
> 
> Edit: these are lowers pulled to check trichs and test smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4115071 View attachment 4115079 View attachment 4115074 View attachment 4115081


Well tough guy this is your post show me the label or watermark ?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Right here u stupid ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again retard that is clearly the description of Grandpa Larry.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Well tough guy this is your post show me the label or watermark ?


Dude I'm done fuckn with your kid ass. You'e a chump plain and simple. Keep reading one day maybe your plants will look that good.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Again retard that is clearly the description of Grandpa Larry.


It doesnt matter what you called it. You said it was yours. It's not. End of story..... kick rocks mouth piece. Youve made a fool of yourself enough on your own. And I'm not a tough guy. I' jus guy who grows nice lookn herb that other people try to claim as their own.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude I'm done fuckn with your kid ass. You'e a chump plain and simple. Keep reading one day maybe your plants will look that good.


Your plants are shit and look about as good as my outdoors but thanks bud


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2018)

Hickok Haze nug getting ready for a sesh. Jar time has toned her down some but this is a 12 week strain in my opinion. Sadly, my impatient self chopped her at 10 weeks.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It doesnt matter what you called it. You said it was yours. It's not. End of story..... kick rocks mouth piece. Youve made a fool of yourself enough on your own. And I'm not a tough guy. I' jus guy who grows nice lookn herb that other people try to claim as their own.


I'm not calling "it" that is the description from GDP about the Grandpa Larry your quote is from where ken describes the Larry OG and whom he got it from.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Guess I gotta start water marking my pics. So children don't try to use them as their own. Prob showed his posse at home all the dank weed he grows. Then goes and buys an 1/8th and smokes it while he cries himself to sleep.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Hickok Haze nug get ready for a sesh. Jar time has toned her down some but this is a 12 week strain in my opinion. Sadly, my impatient self chopped her at 10 weeks.View attachment 4116866


Better water mark that he will have grown that by tomorrow and have it posted as some other strain.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It doesnt matter what you called it. *You said it was yours*. It's not. End of story..... kick rocks mouth piece. Youve made a fool of yourself enough on your own. And I'm not a tough guy. I' jus guy who grows nice lookn herb that other people try to claim as their own.


Nope. I'm guessing English is your second language and don't use it at home.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Better water mark that he will have grown that by tomorrow and have it posted as some other strain.


I spit Miller High Life all over my phone when I saw that.  I really don’t understand some people. I’ve been toking for 26 years and I still get surprised occasionally.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 4, 2018)

The question is, who is lumpstatus?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> The question is, who is lumpstatus?


I'm guessing the guy that Ken Estes got his Larry OG cut from.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I'm guessing the guy that Ken Estes got his Larry OG cut from.


So it sounds like you copied and pasted something from a website Ken Estes said, and then mis labeled the photo. But you never cited Ken Estes or any website. It can easily be interpreted as you claiming it as your own


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 4, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Send over your vibes bro -- I'm hoping this Stardawg leaning Cookies & Chem plant I have in flower comes out just like that!


Thanks man! I'm sure you'll love your plant! After a 5 day dry I can already taste cream on the exhale, and shes easy on the throat. I can only image how good shes gonna be after a cure.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Anyone know how the stretch is on OBS I'm already at 30 inches. Not counting the smartpot. I only have 70 inches of headroom. And that's moving my light clear to the top.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 4, 2018)

Wedding Cake came in today!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Your plants are shit and look about as good as my outdoors but thanks bud


Well let's see someone else's outdoor plants that you didn't grow


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks man! I'm sure you'll love your plant! After a 5 day dry I can already taste cream on the exhale, and shes easy on the throat. I can only image how good shes gonna be after a cure.


@suthrngrwr pics of his flower on IG look absolutely phenomenal


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Wedding Cake came in today!View attachment 4116874


You waste no time good sir. Mine still shows info being sent to USPS. International update status sucks.


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (Apr 4, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> So it sounds like you copied and pasted something from a website Ken Estes said, and then mis labeled the photo. But you never cited Ken Estes or any website. It can easily be interpreted as you claiming it as your own


It's clearly a description of a strain by the breeder didn't think I'd have to say it was from the breeder and give credit for posting that information. It could only be misinterpreted if the the whole post wasn't read I guess. And I have assumed fault for assuming an unlabeled photo used for comparison. Not sure how anyone could think the description was anything but that with the name in bold and description below.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You waste no time good sir. Mine still shows info being sent to USPS. International update status sucks.


I had to get that expedited shipping.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @suthrngrwr pics of his flower on IG look absolutely phenomenal



I second that.....but i wanna know whats goin on with that Peacebringer


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

I have one request for @Gu~

It would be very convenient if we did not have to ship you shipping money when purchasing orders with golden nuggets when there are lots of golden nuggets to spare to pay for shipping. I don't see how allowing this would hurt your business or take money away from it. I think it would increase your processing time, save your workers work, and be very beneficial for both parties. If there is some reason preventing this no big deal just thought I would say something. It is sort of like sending the IRS a ton of money only to have it returned...Ridiculous costs involved there that are completely avoidable.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my picture you stole and posted as your own. And btw that's not purple punchView attachment 4116831 View attachment 4116830 View attachment 4116828


Hahahahahah


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have one request for @Gu~
> 
> It would be very convenient if we did not have to ship you shipping money when purchasing orders with golden nuggets when there are lots of golden nuggets to spare to pay for shipping. I don't see how allowing this would hurt your business or take money away from it. I think it would increase your processing time, save your workers work, and be very beneficial for both parties. If there is some reason preventing this no big deal just thought I would say something. It is sort of like sending the IRS a ton of money only to have it returned...Ridiculous costs involved there that are completely avoidable.


Thats part of his costs bud shipping cost money.

Just cause the nuggets got you the seeds for free basically your paying for the box and shipping.

I dont see the problem ..... but i understand your question


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 4, 2018)

Okay so a prepaid Wal-Mart visa card is how I'd like to make my order on Friday. But if that don't work(I got an email not letting the order go through with my debit card last week) then I'll send cash. How does that work, what do I need to know sending cash?

@HydroRed I apologize, I know you told me this the other day, I forgot what you told me to do and there's so much arguing and what not going on in this thread that I really don't want to go back and try finding it. Who knows how many pages of bicary have gone by since then.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2018)

You know what will be badass?

Checking/savings accounts,instant satisfaction, no more running to the post...
Just click buy.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Okay so a prepaid Wal-Mart visa card is how I'd like to make my order on Friday. But if that don't work(I got an email not letting the order go through with my debit card last Monday) then I'll send cash. How does that work, what do I need to know sending cash?
> 
> @HydroRed I apologize, I know you told me this the other day, I forgot what you told me to do and there's so much arguing and what not going on in this thread that I really don't want to go back and try finding it. Who knows how many pages of bicary have gone by since then.


Just send it like anything else..


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Yup send it with tracking number if it makes you feel better


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Okay so a prepaid Wal-Mart visa card is how I'd like to make my order on Friday. But if that don't work(I got an email not letting the order go through with my debit card last week) then I'll send cash. How does that work, what do I need to know sending cash?
> 
> @HydroRed I apologize, I know you told me this the other day, I forgot what you told me to do and there's so much arguing and what not going on in this thread that I really don't want to go back and try finding it. Who knows how many pages of bicary have gone by since then.


i wrap my cash in a couple pieces of paper stuff it in an envelope,and priority ship @$6.00 just to be able to track it.some send it regular mail out of their own mailboxes.i write my order #,account,gmail,and even riu handle on one of those sheets of paper i wrapped my cash with.i also write out what ive ordered for seeds.zero issues anywhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> @HydroRed I apologize, I know you told me this the other day, I forgot what you told me to do and there's so much arguing and what not going on in this thread that I really don't want to go back and try finding it. Who knows how many pages of bicary have gone by since then.


Search for posts by HydroRed. (click the 'search' box)


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 4, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i wrap my cash in a couple pieces of paper stuff it in an envelope,and priority ship @$6.00 just to be able to track it.some send it regular mail out of their own mailboxes.i write my order #,account,gmail,and even riu handle on one of those sheets of paper i wrapped my cash with.i also write out what ive ordered for seeds.zero issues anywhere.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats part of his costs bud shipping cost money.
> 
> Just cause the nuggets got you the seeds for free basically your paying for the box and shipping.
> 
> I dont see the problem ..... but i understand your question


Maybe my brain isn't thinking this through properly (I am usually pretty good with eco), but the Golden nuggets while not real cause me to send in less real money to purchase things? i.E. I would think this would not matter a result. I mean if I am spending 5.65 of my nugget money on shipping it is 5.65 less money I would be saving in the future on a purchase and being forced to send in real money as a result.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Search for posts by HydroRed. (click the 'search' box)


Found it. Thanks, I wasn't aware of that feature.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry Nug, I just logged on.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Awesome, thanks!


Hey do not be concerned about sending in cash as long as it is tracked man (only worry in Europe (they have mail theft problems) our people are generally not dumb enough to commit serious mail felonies here in the states) or if you have any doubts as to whether the US address is correct). You will be fine. Send him your tracking number and order number via his contact us tool on his website and he can get things to you even faster.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's a sleeper strain.my #5 was keeper all day.straight up dog shit and super gluey.every one that smoked it says it's in there top 3 smoke.i just took a bunch of cuts off the mom to run again.matter of fact I just left office depot with 4 totes to start them in as soon as they root.


excellent. got some texas butter in veg, gonna pop my gunslinger in a couple months.

glad to hear there is some fire in there.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sorry Nug, I just logged on.


No prob man, got it figured out. I actually just logged on to GP to start figuring out exactly what all I want for Friday and saw raindance in the auction sitting at $38, I couldn't resist! 

I gotta say, Greenpoint has moved to the top of my radar for beans at this point in time. Amped for Friday's drop!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Maybe my brain isn't thinking this through properly (I am usually pretty good with eco), but the Golden nuggets while not real cause me to send in less real money to purchase things? i.E. I would think this would not matter a result. I mean if I am spending 5.65 of my nugget money on shipping it is 5.65 less money I would be saving in the future on a purchase and being forced to send in real money as a result.


Exactly real money in hand is worth more to gu cause he has the seeds lol and i dont think he makes anything off charging for shipping 

Hes just not draining himself 

If he gave the seeds away and paid for them to get there 
Whats he left with? Gu's legit but the guy has to make it profiable or this all goes bye bye 

Is how i see it bud


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Again retard that is clearly the description of Grandpa Larry.


I don't think I'm the only one who understood the comparison you were trying to make but maybe next time instead of bolding the letters use quotation marks. A lot gets lost in text and some read in a literal sense rather than figurative...KWIM.
The miscommunication amongst stoners can cause a lot of unnecessary drama...as can be seen in the last few pages.

Good grief.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Trust me if i start breeding seeds im gona walmart that shit  low prices means higher sales volume over time plus you can always charge more for the "flagships"


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have one request for @Gu~
> 
> It would be very convenient if we did not have to ship you shipping money when purchasing orders with golden nuggets when there are lots of golden nuggets to spare to pay for shipping. I don't see how allowing this would hurt your business or take money away from it. I think it would increase your processing time, save your workers work, and be very beneficial for both parties. If there is some reason preventing this no big deal just thought I would say something. It is sort of like sending the IRS a ton of money only to have it returned...Ridiculous costs involved there that are completely avoidable.


You mean not only getting the pack for free but you also want Gu to pay to ship it to you? If your using nuggets why pay cash and not just use a credit card. I mean the fee on a 6 dollar shipping would be much cheaper than paying for a traceable box.

If Gu gives away a pack of seeds it' no money from his pocket. But shipping costs money so can't expect the guy to take a loss on that.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You mean not only getting the pack for free but you also want Gu to pay to ship it to you? If your using nuggets why pay cash and not just use a credit card. I mean the fee on a 6 dollar shipping would be much cheaper than paying for a traceable box.
> 
> If Gu gives away a pack of seeds it' no money from his pocket. But shipping costs money so can't expect the guy to take a loss on that.


I am not complaining at all as I did not view it as a cost to him since I would be spending my nuggets for the shipping which in turn ='s me having less nuggets to use in the future which in turn would result in me having to send in real money to make up for it as I spent my nuggets on paying for shipping for a previous order (that 5.65 'fake' money I spent before now has to be replaced with real cash by me as I spent it in the form of nuggets). Basically there is no loss to either person the way I am thinking about it. There would be an immediate loss to him but at the end of the day after all my nuggets are used the money comes back to him? *I would think the only loss would be interest technically, but I would think this would be easily made up by him not having workers he is paying at least 10$ an hour to work to process my shipping money and mail I send in...*

I am not by any means looking for a handout or wanting more for free lol. I feel he is very good to do business with. His deals are great. I just think it would be mutually beneficial to do it my way and at the end of the day more beneficial to him as soon as all nuggets are spent. I could be very wrong though and may be thinking of it wrong. None of us are immune to being stupid once in awhile haha 

Edit: One problem I see with this is if someone doesn't use all their nuggets. I am assuming one would. I could see he could take a loss if the majority do not. I do not have access to his sales history data so I guess it would be inconclusive on benefit until an accountant could verify the majority do spend all of it and make another order in the future.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> excellent. got some texas butter in veg, gonna pop my gunslinger in a couple months.
> 
> glad to hear there is some fire in there.


My texas butter are doing better than bodega bubblegum right now -- and germ rate was 100%. 
I bet they'll be good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Trust me if i start breeding seeds im gona walmart that shit  low prices means higher sales volume over time plus you can always charge more for the "flagships"


Why not be the costco of seeds and sell them in bundles of 100?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Does anyone know if there have been any "issues" with the Wedding Cake S1s? 
I cant find anything other than the known issues growers had with SJs beans. 

I'm going to germ them regardless but I'm wondering if I need to place them in my most easily accessible part of the bloom room so I can keep a sharp eye on em. 

Anyone?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not be the costco of seeds and sell them in bundles of 100?


Or do what a lot of other hobby chuckers do and spread the love....seeds for seeds


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> excellent. got some texas butter in veg, gonna pop my gunslinger in a couple months.
> 
> glad to hear there is some fire in there.


I have 2 Texas butter babies that are like a week old.... I'm lookn forward to them. Small ones in the back.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone know if there have been any "issues" with the Wedding Cake S1s?
> I cant find anything other than the known issues growers had with SJs beans.
> 
> I'm going to germ them regardless but I'm wondering if I need to place them in my most easily accessible part of the bloom room so I can keep a sharp eye on em.
> ...


I asked @Gu~ about that. He said they were tested and were good to go. It's in this thread somewhere


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My texas butter are doing better than bodega bubblegum right now -- and germ rate was 100%.
> I bet they'll be good!



i'm counting on it...

how far along are they?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Didnt sams club go outa business lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Or do what a lot of other hobby chuckers do and spread the love....seeds for seeds


I love to barter


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm counting on it...
> 
> how far along are they?


I've still got them in cups. They're the ones with the yellow tags: 
 
These will end up outdoors so I want them a little stretchy. 
(Plant on the far right is 'half and half' by cannaventure.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Didnt sams club go outa business lol


Only in some areas -- like mine.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2018)

Texas butter will get big on ya in flower(if you grow her untoped)
LST helps.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I never claimed ownership of the either photo. I do believe I was in error I thought your post had read purple punch but it read I'd rather take this over purple punch. But you didn't say what the picture was and my brain made a make belief moment my bad. Sorry
> 
> It's wasn't the picture so much as the lineage that makes me think it's either the Grandpa Larry or Maybe ever the Purple Valley OG (Larry OG x Grandpa Larry) with a new name.
> 
> @Chunky Stool If it was a double purple doja male don't you think you'd want that pedigree known? Shit that upp's the unobtainium by 50 percent right there !! lol


This is the real Purple Punch, Dense OG shit, hangin like a limp dick, lol
And this is my pic and cut


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter will get big on ya in flower(if you grow her untoped)
> LST helps.


Thanks for the tip!
I'll top them at about 18" & lollipop for outdoors. A big gap between the ground and lower leaves improves airflow and makes it easier to spray the undersides of the leaves for bugs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've still got them in cups. They're the ones with the yellow tags:
> View attachment 4116947
> These will end up outdoors so I want them a little stretchy.
> (Plant on the far right is 'half and half' by cannaventure.)



cool, they look healthy


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter will get big on ya in flower(if you grow her untoped)
> LST helps.



thanks


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have one request for @Gu~
> 
> It would be very convenient if we did not have to ship you shipping money when purchasing orders with golden nuggets when there are lots of golden nuggets to spare to pay for shipping. I don't see how allowing this would hurt your business or take money away from it. I think it would increase your processing time, save your workers work, and be very beneficial for both parties. If there is some reason preventing this no big deal just thought I would say something. It is sort of like sending the IRS a ton of money only to have it returned...Ridiculous costs involved there that are completely avoidable.


this would also drain more nuggets. i think this is a win-win


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes for us.

but it would probably not be in gu's interest?


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yes for us.
> 
> but it would probably not be in gu's interest?


quite possibly. i was thinking that it would drain the nuggets out in the world more quickly which would likely be a good thing for Gu~. Maybe not though, maybe having some nuggets spurs some of the purchases. idk for sure, i just agree that it would be cool to be able to use nuggets for shipping.

idk, maybe offer shipping for nuggets, but have it cost 2x the value in nuggets.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 4, 2018)

Please head over to @Archiveseedbank instagram and checkout his post concerning the Do-Si-Dos feminized seeds.

We went back and forth today for 3 hours with no deal made. They will still be released, but he couldn't help himself trying to sabotage the release.

The Dosidos picture used is a picture of a plant that sprouted from the dosisdos s1 beans. all these seeds have been tested.

This is my public service announcement.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 4, 2018)

I should also mention that the Dosidos that will be released on Friday will be feminized and will cost $89

In the past, regular packs of Dosidos would cost you $300+


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> quite possibly. i was thinking that it would drain the nuggets out in the world more quickly which would likely be a good thing for Gu~. Maybe not though, maybe having some nuggets spurs some of the purchases. idk for sure, i just agree that it would be cool to be able to use nuggets for shipping.
> 
> idk, maybe offer shipping for nuggets, but have it cost 2x the value in nuggets.


Good idea because I would definitely spend 2-3x nuggets for shipping to save hassle of shipping and waiting extra days.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

I never wait i send gu my tracking number the day it hits the mail.
And he does the same

Although im not trying to say he does this all the time and you should get mad if he is to busy but yeah it works for me 

This is why im so impressed by his service

It literally is the best service i have had with a seed bank to date.

And i believe customer service is the smartest thing a buisnezs owner can do


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Please head over to @Archiveseedbank instagram and checkout his post concerning the Do-Si-Dos feminized seeds.
> 
> We went back and forth today for 3 hours with no deal made. They will still be released, but he couldn't help himself trying to sabotage the release.
> 
> ...


You sure he didn't delete it all or something? I love to see him argue.


----------



## HKG (Apr 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Please head over to @Archiveseedbank instagram and checkout his post concerning the Do-Si-Dos feminized seeds.
> 
> We went back and forth today for 3 hours with no deal made. They will still be released, but he couldn't help himself trying to sabotage the release.
> 
> ...



Just read that before i came here and saw this post. Archive was insinuating all sorts of things. I guess the seeds will tell the tale.

Just curious, i read a post of yours saying shipping to Australia is free? I'm sure you have your reason, i was just wondering.

I'm a Greenpoint fan and i feel your open and honest. Not trying to cause any drama.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2018)

For those looking......
"

archiveseedbankWe are constantly asked for feminized seeds of Dosidos. Problem is, every Dosidos fem we've ran has had tons of hermaphroditic traits. I cant conciously put out seeds of something I know will have a high propensity for issues. So keep that in mind when you're purchasing untested knockoff dosidos s1's from other seed makers that don't give a shit about you or your garden. Shit some of them are selling s1's they didn't even make much less test. They just care about making or selling seeds that are under supplied in the market. Regardless of the reason that under supply exists. Best of luck to those taking their chances. I won't lower my standards just because I'm missing out on a few bucks. #undersupply#forareason#ithasissues#wewillllkeeptrying#butsofarnoluck#ogkbtendencies#breedbetter#forthegenepool"


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 4, 2018)

My trainer is Australian and the Australian market seems to be growing in my Analytics so I gave them free shipping.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 4, 2018)

#undersupply had me rolling.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> I'm not calling "it" that is the description from GDP about the Grandpa Larry your quote is from where ken describes the Larry OG and whom he got it from.


I read your post and realized it was the GDP description of the grandpa larry. I wouldn't bother with explaining yourself anymore either they got it or they didn't but maybe next time make sure you give credit to where you get a photo or a quote from, that' intellectual property yo.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2018)

it's clear they are grasping at straws to try and dissuade people from buying from someone other than their brand. It is kind of a form of flattery that they are this threatened to go out and be this vocal about it.


----------



## 757growin (Apr 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> #undersupply had me rolling.


Hey brother, i have no complaints and thanks to give for a order I messed up on was taken care of no problem. You have any pics of your gear being turned into monsters like the 10 plus pounder kind? I would appreciate it. Running a good amount of your gear for my full seasons. Just wondering how far your stuff has been pushed. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> it's clear they are grasping at straws to try and dissuade people from buying from someone other than their brand. It is kind of a form of flattery that they are this threatened to go out and be this vocal about it.


It does happen. 
I've heard horror stories from growers who were disappointed by expensive high-end seeds. 
Some end up making their own because they couldn't do any worse.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Guard Dawg (Abusive OG x TresStarDawg F2) x StarDawg
Strong weed here, that kicks hard and as good as Copper Chem in potency or maybe better, I haven't decided yet.
Smells of coriander and curry powder, very heavy on the cumin. Taste lemony and earthy when smoked.
Medium to low yield, sometimes you can't have it all.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 4, 2018)

757growin said:


> Hey brother, i have no complaints and thanks to give for a order I messed up on was taken care of no problem. You have any pics of your gear being turned into monsters like the 10 plus pounder kind? I would appreciate it. Running a good amount of your gear for my full seasons. Just wondering how far your stuff has been pushed. Thanks again for the help.


https://greenpointseeds.com/image-2/ 
Checkout anbessa and his other outdoor gps strains.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Im one of em lol

I like to buy one or 2 packs from a breeder just to get a taste if i like it ill buy more but if i dont like anything i wont be back

I wont mention who but i bough a pack for like 120 for 12 beans 6 didnt pop i emailed the company they said i didnt germ right

I said i germed them right next to 30 other beans lol all the others had a 100%rate lol

Last time i ever bought anything from them again even though they had fire customer service is number one

Mistakes happen but the people who own up and make it right are the real people i want to deal with. 

That said i have never bought so many packs of seeds without poppoing any lol

But he got me with them nuggets


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4116988 View attachment 4116989 Guard Dawg (Abusive OG x TresStarDawg F2) x StarDawg
> Strong weed here, that kicks hard and as good as Copper Chem in potency or maybe better, I haven't decided yet.
> Smells of coriander and curry powder, very heavy on the cumin. Taste lemony and earthy when smoked.
> Medium to low yield, sometimes you can't have it all.


The low yeilding power houses are called the growers personal stash


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone know if there have been any "issues" with the Wedding Cake S1s?
> I cant find anything other than the known issues growers had with SJs beans.
> 
> I'm going to germ them regardless but I'm wondering if I need to place them in my most easily accessible part of the bloom room so I can keep a sharp eye on em.
> ...


I'd keep a keen eye on them, for sure.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 4, 2018)

How to make a review on gps site ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4116988 View attachment 4116989 Guard Dawg (Abusive OG x TresStarDawg F2) x StarDawg
> Strong weed here, that kicks hard and as good as Copper Chem in potency or maybe better, I haven't decided yet.
> Smells of coriander and curry powder, very heavy on the cumin. Taste lemony and earthy when smoked.
> Medium to low yield, sometimes you can't have it all.


Oh how I wish this and Lemon Fizz were still available.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 4, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> How to make a review on gps site ?


Click on the strain you want to review and you should see a review tab. I haven't searched around the site enough to see where to leave one just for Greenpoints service yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im one of em lol
> 
> I like to buy one or 2 packs from a breeder just to get a taste if i like it ill buy more but if i dont like anything i wont be back
> 
> ...


I go out and name a breeder. I had 6/12 Ghost Rider OG germinate on me, so I contacted Karma and he said he was sending me his last pack from Holland and to let him no when I get them or don't get them, so he can send another pack.
After 3 weeks, I informed him that they didn't arrive, no green letter, no nothing and he ignored my emails and Dm's. 
So I say fuck you Karma and you'll never get another dime of mine again. When I sprout my Karma Hazes I'll be sure to f2 his wares and pass them to all my Insta-inter buddies.
Sorry, but I had to get that out .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I go out and name a breeder. I had 6/12 Ghost Rider OG germinate on me, so I contacted Karma and he said he was sending me his last pack from Holland and to let him no when I get them or don't get them, so he can send another pack.
> After 3 weeks, I informed him that they didn't arrive, no green letter, no nothing and he ignored my emails and Dm's.
> So I say fuck you Karma and you'll never get another dime of mine again. When I sprout my Karma Hazes I'll be sure to f2 his wares and pass them to all my Insta-inter buddies.
> Sorry, but I had to get that out .


Ha ha well then fuck rare dankness as well


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha well then fuck rare dankness as well


I said this before, but I sent Rare Dankness an Email explaining how I felt about the 6 pack of Ghost Train Haze fems I grew of theirs. 
They did offer me another pack, but i declined the offer and the chance to waste 16 weeks of garden space for the equivalent of Big Bud in a sativa form.
There is a chance that Herbies Headshop switched my seeds, especially after I chose stealth shipping. 
Needless to say that I've never ordered from them again either.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I said this before, but I sent Rare Dankness an Email explaining how I felt about the 6 pack of Ghost Train Haze fems I grew of theirs.
> They did offer me another pack, but i declined the offer and the chance to waste 16 weeks of garden space for the equivalent of Big Bud in a sativa form.
> There is a chance that Herbies Headshop switched my seeds, especially after I chose stealth shipping.
> Needless to say that I've never ordered from them again either.


At least they offerd to you lol


----------



## llnknth (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4116988 View attachment 4116989 Guard Dawg (Abusive OG x TresStarDawg F2) x StarDawg
> Strong weed here, that kicks hard and as good as Copper Chem in potency or maybe better, I haven't decided yet.
> Smells of coriander and curry powder, very heavy on the cumin. Taste lemony and earthy when smoked.
> Medium to low yield, sometimes you can't have it all.


grind it up and use as a rib rub!lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

llnknth said:


> grind it up and use as a rib rub!lol


Damn thats not a bad idea lol fuckin HIGH class ribs

And soo fibrous


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> At least they offerd to you lol


I let them have it. I've smoked better brick weed from Mexico as a kid in Cali. I went as far as ask them their proximity to a hemp field and perhaps I received some feminized hemp seeds.
Maybe the gear out of Colorado for medical is legit, but I'd steer clear of their Spanish stock.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 4, 2018)

Pig Whistle packing it on. Week 2 of flower. I am very impressed with the genetics from Greenpoint. If people spent time growing the seeds they had instead of bitching about dumb shit they would see for themselves.
And by bitching about dumb shit I mean Greenpoint"s recent changes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

llnknth said:


> grind it up and use as a rib rub!lol


I'm no foodie but I'd bet it would make a mean green coconut curry like I get at the Thai restaurant.
Speaking of which, when I was around 13, I found my older brothers stash of Thai stick and I ate about an 1/8 off the stick.
I didn't really get high but I remember that that stuff was hot and left a burning tingling taste in my mouth for a while.


----------



## klx (Apr 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I should also mention that the Dosidos that will be released on Friday will be feminized and will cost $89
> 
> In the past, regular packs of Dosidos would cost you $300+


And thats the real reason he is so salty. These guys who think they own a strain really are too much. S1 every elite clone and overpriced cross that you can I say. Get these genetics spread far and wide!!


----------



## llnknth (Apr 4, 2018)

the thing about s1's is there is so much variation


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 4, 2018)

llnknth said:


> the thing about s1's is there is so much variation


I've heard it said that rarely are any of the S1's as great as the parent, but their outcrosses or further S generations can really impress.
I've no practical experience though, so I'm game to try em.

I'm probably shutting down for a while, so I'm not sure when I'll get to my wedding cake S1 but hopefully it won't be more than a few months as I get settled in and buy a tent setup.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2018)

klx said:


> And thats the real reason he is so salty. These guys who think they own a strain really are too much. S1 every elite clone and overpriced cross that you can I say. Get these genetics spread far and wide!!


With legalization becoming more prevalent I hope this doesn't become the norm.
https://margerjohnson.com/protecting-newly-bred-cannabis-strains-plant-patents/


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 4, 2018)

I recently saw an advertiser with the ® symbol next to all the strains names. I laughed when I saw it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it said that rarely are any of the S1's as great as the parent, but their outcrosses or further S generations can really impress.
> I've no practical experience though, so I'm game to try em.
> 
> I'm probably shutting down for a while, so I'm not sure when I'll get to my wedding cake S1 but hopefully it won't be more than a few months as I get settled in and buy a tent setup.


Are you moving or just going to work


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Are you moving or just going to work


Moving for work. I'm headed to Washington for at least 7 months and if things aren't any better up here by then, I'll stay for longer.
Since the oil recession hit I've only worked about 6 months a year.
I can't make it on 50k a year, lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Moving for work. I'm headed to Washington for at least 7 months and if things aren't any better up here by then, I'll stay for longer.
> Since the oil recession hit I've only worked about 6 months a year.
> I can't make it on 50k a year, lol.


I know EXACTLY what you mean


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 5, 2018)

This summer gonna be fun as shit.i got about 30 packs of greenpoint and a few others to run.got my totes setup for the first run so I can have em ready for the buckets when I get the back room finished.all the 220 and 110 electric is finished,and also finished all the plumbing today.
2 more weeks and I'll be up and running.
Thanks again to the ol chap for providing all this fire ads genetics.
P.s. when is lucky 7's coming back?I'm wait n
Patiently.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4117006 Pig Whistle packing it on. Week 2 of flower. I am very impressed with the genetics from Greenpoint. If people spent time growing the seeds they had instead of bitching about dumb shit they would see for themselves.
> And by bitching about dumb shit I mean Greenpoint"s recent changes.


Thanks you for growing this out. Been contemplating growing this out for weeks. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it said that rarely are any of the S1's as great as the parent, but their outcrosses or further S generations can really impress.
> I've no practical experience though, so I'm game to try em.
> 
> I'm probably shutting down for a while, so I'm not sure when I'll get to my wedding cake S1 but hopefully it won't be more than a few months as I get settled in and buy a tent setup.


My ghost s1s were kick ass.one. really stood out so I kept it.
Rare dankness has gone to shit.fuck em.hope it never happens to GP
My last order from the Dutch I had the ol switcheroo on a mix n match order.i ordered some darkhorse seeds and 3 germinated out of 8.two of them were so fucked up I tossed em all.no breeders pack just some random ass seeds in a bag.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it said that rarely are any of the S1's as great as the parent, but their outcrosses or further S generations can really impress.
> I've no practical experience though, so I'm game to try em.


Nspecta from CSI has worked with s1’s of elite clones as much as anyone, and he claims he’s found better plants in the S1 generation. The issue is phenohunting from a large enough pool to find the genetic jackpots. Most people probably won’t find a better plant in their pack of seeds, but there is the chance. 

He’s also found some truly awesome stuff in S1s. Triangle Kush s1’s are supposed to excellent with a lot of variation, and he also found the OGKB pheno in GDP S1’s. I think there’s more potential to find something interesting in S1’s then most realize.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I let them have it. I've smoked better brick weed from Mexico as a kid in Cali. I went as far as ask them their proximity to a hemp field and perhaps I received some feminized hemp seeds.
> Maybe the gear out of Colorado for medical is legit, but I'd steer clear of their Spanish stock.


man, sorry to hear this. my GTH is some badass weed.

i'm making some S1's and/or regs. i can help a brother out in the future...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My ghost s1s were kick ass.one. really stood out so I kept it.
> Rare dankness has gone to shit.fuck em.hope it never happens to GP
> My last order from the Dutch I had the ol switcheroo on a mix n match order.i ordered some darkhorse seeds and 3 germinated out of 8.two of them were so fucked up I tossed em all.no breeders pack just some random ass seeds in a bag.


i think bakersfield got his seed from a breeder in spain, licensed by RD. at least i read that some where. my GTH is bad ass. got them from James Bean Co


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I said this before, but I sent Rare Dankness an Email explaining how I felt about the 6 pack of Ghost Train Haze fems I grew of theirs.
> They did offer me another pack, but i declined the offer and the chance to waste 16 weeks of garden space for the equivalent of Big Bud in a sativa form.
> There is a chance that Herbies Headshop switched my seeds, especially after I chose stealth shipping.
> Needless to say that I've never ordered from them again either.


You got swapped probably man. Raredankness did out source his breeding to Spain for all Europe orders in order to avoid being busted by feds (Probably what will happen to GU with all the enemies he is making). It was the smart thing to do legally, but not for his business. If the quality was like big bud it was 1. Pollination from another variety that was accident (careless unprofessional greedy breeding). 2. Swapped seeds. Europe is really fuckin shady for the most part when it comes to everything from mail to seed swaps to making F2's to send you instead of originals. There is so much fake product out there since it so easy for them to copy packages. Whole organized crime focused on this and oyu better bet they are heavy in seed business anywhere big money can be made.

I would never order US genetics from a company outside the US, ever.

The real GTH is friggin fire...and looks fire. Only thing is it can herm...lots of reports.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've heard it said that rarely are any of the S1's as great as the parent, but their outcrosses or further S generations can really impress.
> I've no practical experience though, so I'm game to try em.
> 
> I'm probably shutting down for a while, so I'm not sure when I'll get to my wedding cake S1 but hopefully it won't be more than a few months as I get settled in and buy a tent setup.


This is BS. It all depends on selection. Most S1's are extremely similar but ti depends on how big of a gene pool you are working with from the parent. IE s1'ing an MNS variety will yield a large amount fo variation because he really did keep the originals and doesnt fuck the customer out of the wide gene pool. s1'ing Sannies Skunk or Jacks will yield less variation the lines much smaller gene pool. Selfing most OG's SD or similar will yield very like results. You can definitely find plants you can't distinguish from the mother...

Careful what all of you wish for though. I have no doubts someone will drop all of Gu's lines as s1's in retaliation at 10$ a pack to prove a point. It will start to be a very boring dried up genetic pool as a result. Just like the music and movie industry no one will take risks investing in real breeding. You will be left with remake after remake even when things are fully legalized.

Also you will start to see a lot of selfed lines that were bred to the point of inbreeding depression so that they can't be used further down the line. I already do this with my female lots /shrug. When trying to breed with them it is similar to breeding with Cali-o the further you go the worse it gets from herms on down. =) Greenhouse was also way ahead of their time.

Or simply people will never release parents in pure form and will only cross to recessive mothers or fathers...(I already do this too). I will sell you flowers of my elite but you can fuck off as far as getting a cut or pollen. Most breeders here are not in the AG industry and way behind Europe. They are morons for giving their business away. And don't think there aren't people out there with endless money buying up all their genetic lines they can't copy right due to legal reasons currently only to do it for themselves in the future and Microsoft or Apple the market...


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

First picture is the Pig Whistle pheno I kept. Short and squatty, which is perfect for my current closet grow. It has been loving life and has not shown any signs of stress or lockout.
The Pig Whistle pheno that my buddy kept is a Sativa Dominant and would not be a good tent or closet choice, as it is already 7 feet tall and is only 4 weeks into flowering.

Second picture is a new pig for the farm. It is my son's 4-H project.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Thanks you for growing this out. Been contemplating growing this out for weeks. Please keep us updated.


It has been very easy to grow. I haven't had to run around with my head cut off trying to solve problems or train it to grow. 
I haven't topped it, hav not fi'md it, I have not lollipopped it.
I'm letting it do it's thing and it is productive.
I did defoliate a few times along the way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> It has been very easy to grow. I haven't had to run around with my head cut off trying to solve problems or train it to grow.
> I haven't topped it, hav not fi'md it, I have not lollipopped it.
> I'm letting it do it's thing and it is productive.
> I did defoliate a few times along the way.


I love plants that are easy to grow! 
My zamaldelica is giving me fits right now. Most finicky plant I've ever grown. 
Still smells like hay at week 9...


----------



## predd (Apr 5, 2018)

I read the instagram post a bit, I find it quite interesting the whole genetic ownership debate, I think these guys are really getting what they deserve in the long run by trying to gauge the market for "it" strain's and probably choking up supplies also to keep prices high. I think the business model for seeds will change drastically over the next decade and we are seeing a beginning of it here at greenpoint seeds, Keep up the good work Gu, I love it(looking forward to these s1's). The "it" strain prices=Tulip mania anyone lol....it's coming crashing down


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

Hickock Haze, this bitch is 8.5 feet tall now. Went into flower on 3/11 and is packing it on. Grown by my buddy.
Nice work @pinner420


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is BS. It all depends on selection. Most S1's are extremely similar but ti depends on how big of a gene pool you are working with from the parent. IE s1'ing an MNS variety will yield a large amount fo variation because he really did keep the originals and doesnt fuck the customer out of the wide gene pool. s1'ing Sannies Skunk or Jacks will yield less variation the lines much smaller gene pool. Selfing most OG's SD or similar will yield very like results. You can definitely find plants you can't distinguish from the mother...
> 
> Careful what all of you wish for though. I have no doubts someone will drop all of Gu's lines as s1's in retaliation at 10$ a pack to prove a point. It will start to be a very boring dried up genetic pool as a result. Just like the music and movie industry no one will take risks investing in real breeding. You will be left with remake after remake even when things are fully legalized.
> 
> ...


I was referring more to S1's of a very limited parental stock, such as S1's of elite cuts. Apparently, S1's of the Chem lines cannot stand on their own, but if you outcross those S1s to another line, then the magic starts to happen.
This is what the Nspecta has said and he has made many S1's of elite clones.
Until I start making my own fems, I'm going to have to ride on the backs of giants.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love plants that are easy to grow!
> My zamaldelica is giving me fits right now. Most finicky plant I've ever grown.
> Still smells like hay at week 9...


Blue Magoo is a finicky son of a bitch too.
I used to grow for yield. Now I grow for a headstash and still don't have time for the finicky ones. Growing is supposed to be fun not a headache.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You got swapped probably man. Raredankness did out source his breeding to Spain for all Europe orders in order to avoid being busted by feds (Probably what will happen to GU with all the enemies he is making). It was the smart thing to do legally, but not for his business. If the quality was like big bud it was 1. Pollination from another variety that was accident (careless unprofessional greedy breeding). 2. Swapped seeds. Europe is really fuckin shady for the most part when it comes to everything from mail to seed swaps to making F2's to send you instead of originals. There is so much fake product out there since it so easy for them to copy packages. Whole organized crime focused on this and oyu better bet they are heavy in seed business anywhere big money can be made.
> 
> I would never order US genetics from a company outside the US, ever.
> 
> The real GTH is friggin fire...and looks fire. Only thing is it can herm...lots of reports.



It can herm, but nugs are rock hard !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickock Haze, this bitch is 8.5 feet tall now. Went into flower on 3/11 and is packing it on. Grown by my buddy.
> Nice work @pinner420


Dang, beauty !!!!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You got swapped probably man. Raredankness did out source his breeding to Spain for all Europe orders in order to avoid being busted by feds (Probably what will happen to GU with all the enemies he is making). It was the smart thing to do legally, but not for his business. If the quality was like big bud it was 1. Pollination from another variety that was accident (careless unprofessional greedy breeding). 2. Swapped seeds. Europe is really fuckin shady for the most part when it comes to everything from mail to seed swaps to making F2's to send you instead of originals. There is so much fake product out there since it so easy for them to copy packages. Whole organized crime focused on this and oyu better bet they are heavy in seed business anywhere big money can be made.
> 
> I would never order US genetics from a company outside the US, ever.
> 
> The real GTH is friggin fire...and looks fire. Only thing is it can herm...lots of reports.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You got swapped probably man. Raredankness did out source his breeding to Spain for all Europe orders in order to avoid being busted by feds (Probably what will happen to GU with all the enemies he is making). It was the smart thing to do legally, but not for his business. If the quality was like big bud it was 1. Pollination from another variety that was accident (careless unprofessional greedy breeding). 2. Swapped seeds. Europe is really fuckin shady for the most part when it comes to everything from mail to seed swaps to making F2's to send you instead of originals. There is so much fake product out there since it so easy for them to copy packages. Whole organized crime focused on this and oyu better bet they are heavy in seed business anywhere big money can be made.
> 
> I would never order US genetics from a company outside the US, ever.
> 
> The real GTH is friggin fire...and looks fire. Only thing is it can herm...lots of reports.


I suspected this all along, that I got the old switch-a-roo. This was a couple of years ago, when it was being fully hyped and it was hard to find. I paid about $200 for the pack.
This is why I bought a couple of Hickoc Haze packs to play with and I'll be bringing down a pack of them soon.
So far the ntoxicating tropical aroma these Hicocks are producing are nothing like the lemon grass n pine of the GTH?, that I grew.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

predd said:


> I read the instagram post a bit, I find it quite interesting the whole genetic ownership debate, I think these guys are really getting what they deserve in the long run by trying to gauge the market for "it" strain's and probably choking up supplies also to keep prices high. I think the business model for seeds will change drastically over the next decade and we are seeing a beginning of it here at greenpoint seeds, Keep up the good work Gu, I love it(looking forward to these s1's). The "it" strain prices=Tulip mania anyone lol....it's coming crashing down


I was actually thinking about the tulip correlation earlier this week!
The seed business reminds me of the weed business. People acted like their dealer was doing them a favor, when it's just business. 
It's been over a decade, but I still remember the look of shock on the face of a medical dispensary owner when I told him his prices were too high and then walked out without buying anything. 
He said "good luck" as I was leaving.
LOL
I drove a couple of blocks and paid less money for better herb...


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome description thanks a lot. I had a lot of hope for this one =) I'll post pics when I run it soon. Really great to hear the good yields. A buddy of mine has a African and Spanish land race line he has been working that puts out cherry and pineapple and yields great so I am going to pass him a mom or dad and see what he can do with it. You happen to remember if any males smelled sweet in veg? Or how long flowering? I would expect 70 days ~


thanks, I harvested cackleberry at day 60, but perfectly can leave at 70 days, it will surely be better, as for male plants, 3 out of 8 came out, I still have 3 seeds left to run. 2 males equal to the sisters a little eared and with good vigor, the other was small and did not release odor, all the plants were homogenous in their growth, it is curious that you ask me about the males, hahaha was going to make crosses with them, but the The male I left at the end was a very smelly doc holiday, and in the end, I observed him having trichomes. I put a picture before him. I hope you understand me, I do not write in English. I am not from USA. I love landraces too. Actually have old Congo (Congo Pointe noire x old Timer haze.) Que tengas buen día.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 5, 2018)

This right here is devastating. JP 3


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I should also mention that the Dosidos that will be released on Friday will be feminized and will cost $89
> 
> In the past, regular packs of Dosidos would cost you $300+




Cookies and Creme x dosidos fems from IHG were around $80 for 10 and worth it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't make it on 50k a year, lol.


 Maybe stop buying $300 neckties?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 5, 2018)

Here is a small Hibernate. She has been 12/12 since seed but man she has a nice build! This is one I am considering as my entry in the solo cup grow contests.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe stop buying $300 neckties?


My wardrobe is necktie free, but between my seed buying, growing expenses, and the fact that most everything is more expensive here. $50,000 doesn't go very far.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This summer gonna be fun as shit.i got about 30 packs of greenpoint and a few others to run.got my totes setup for the first run so I can have em ready for the buckets when I get the back room finished.all the 220 and 110 electric is finished,and also finished all the plumbing today.
> 2 more weeks and I'll be up and running.
> Thanks again to the ol chap for providing all this fire ads genetics.
> P.s. when is lucky 7's coming back?I'm wait n
> ...



Man some Samsung F series Gen 3 strips long ways on each side of the cobs. They are 1120mm long. Just under 4 foot. Don't know how long your light rack is. Jus guessing 8 foot. 2 on each end to end. Some Fb24b run on a HLG-480-48A driver. Wired in parallel would rock the fuck outta that setup with those cobs. It would help make your corners smoother. And give extra side penetration as well as low lighting on the sides. Not that the cobs aren't sweet. But both on there pushing another 500+ watts give or take a few....


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 5, 2018)

Seed makers will say anything to manipulate a situatuon



Bakersfield said:


> I was referring more to S1's of a very limited parental stock, such as S1's of elite cuts. Apparently, S1's of the Chem lines cannot stand on their own, but if you outcross those S1s to another line, then the magic starts to happen.
> This is what the Nspecta has said and he has made many S1's of elite clones.
> Until I start making my own fems, I'm going to have to ride on the backs of giants.


Not saying what he says is a lie but i think the reason why bc the bar is set so high now with ogs 

Maybe in the 90s when it was rare a s1 would have been viewed better bc it was still new in a sense so anything similar to the mom would be standout .. most ogs came from bagseed or selfed other half is random shit no one knows for sure mixed with something 

I look at growing like cooking bc one chef says the meal isnt possible doesnt mean another chef cant make it


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man some Samsung F series Gen 3 strips long ways on each side of the cobs. They are 1120mm long. Just under 4 foot. Don't know how long your light rack is. Jus guessing 8 foot. 2 on each end to end. Some Fb24b run on a HLG-480-48A driver. Wired in parallel would rock the fuck outta that setup with those cobs. It would help make your corners smoother. And give extra side penetration as well as low lighting on the sides. Not that the cobs aren't sweet. But both on there pushing another 500+ watts give or take a few....


Yeah that' is just the totes.the baby's go in there 10 days max than get moved into the big buckets that' lit up like July 4th.


----------



## main cola (Apr 5, 2018)

Tennessee Kush #2 popped up quick for me


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> My wardrobe is necktie free, but between my seed buying, growing expenses...........


Grow expenses and seed buying? Hey amigo, everyone sees the baseball bat colas you raise. Ain't no way you ain't more than breaking even.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Grow expenses and seed buying? Hey amigo, everyone sees the baseball bat colas you raise. Ain't no way you ain't more than breaking even. View attachment 4117165


I like the first name "howitzer's "


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I like the first name "howitzer's "


More accurate for sure. Guess I've got the Dodgers losing streak on my mind.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2018)

California Cannon sample vape at 61 days. BOOM OUT GO THE LIGHTS!!!!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

Ordered Sunday mailed out m.o. Tuesday got the pack today. Now that's fast shipping... I'm clear on the other side of the country. Awesome sauce @Gu~


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

2 outta 6 are green. I hope they germ and aren't too ripe still, Guess we will find out....


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2018)

Gu~ ships faster than the speed of light, relatively speaking in a real time sort of way really.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 2 outta 6 are green. I hope they germ and aren't too ripe still, Guess we will find out....
> View attachment 4117241 View attachment 4117242


That's a bummer. 
I start seeds in water and the ones that never sink to the bottom are always the green ones. 
On the bright side, the remaining 4 look nice & plump.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickock Haze, this bitch is 8.5 feet tall now. Went into flower on 3/11 and is packing it on. Grown by my buddy.
> Nice work @pinner420


#2totesmanypounds!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Seed makers will say anything to manipulate a situatuon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is well known that GSC has hermaphroditic potential.
And by selfing such a strain can expose recessive genes.
Sure he may be saying this to discourage, but the reality, if you growing Dosido or Wedding Cake, or any cookie cross, you gonna get some herms.
I have run cookie for a while, and made some stellar crosses, but herms will appear!
I would never sell seeds of that strain without some kind of disclaimer.
Though, if you know where and how she potentially herms from, and when she will do it, you can pick them off and never get seeds.
My experiences have been, around week 4 some balls can appear on the lower stem/branch junction. They will not come back once plucked off. Then again as she approaches weeks 9 and 10 she might throw out some nanners. They are usually not the most viable pollen.
That said......I love the cookie and her crosses, bit you have to be honest about the strain.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> It is well known that GSC has hermaphroditic potential.
> And by selfing such a strain can expose recessive genes.
> Sure he may be saying this to discourage, but the reality, if you growing Dosido or Wedding Cake, or any cookie cross, you gonna get some herms.
> I have run cookie for a while, and made some stellar crosses, but herms will appear!
> ...


I got lucky, I have a cut of unreleased Mars Cookies. It's a blue cookies cross to ??? Jus took her 73 days. Today is chop. She been flushed for the last 2 weeks. And has been drying out before I chop her this evening.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> It is well known that GSC has hermaphroditic potential.
> And by selfing such a strain can expose recessive genes.
> Sure he may be saying this to discourage, but the reality, if you growing Dosido or Wedding Cake, or any cookie cross, you gonna get some herms.
> I have run cookie for a while, and made some stellar crosses, but herms will appear!
> ...


This is why I don’t buy Archives whole “our Do-Si-Dos s1’s herm, that’s why we don’t sell them, so don’t buy them” argument. Archives lines have quite a few cookies x cookies crosses. The herming potential for any of these is very high, I’m positive his testers are finding balls and nanners all over the place in those crosses. But they’re still being sold. Hell, they’ve got multiple lines of Do-Si-Dos F2s. If the S1’s are too unstable to sell, the F2s should be nearly as bad. But that hasn’t stopped them from making about ten different F2 lines and selling them for $200 a pack. 

I’m sure people are going to find balls on their Do-Si-Dos S1’s. It’s just the nature of cookies, you just have to deal with them (same for a lot of popular genetics today). But I’m also sure that people are finding balls on their Do-Si-Dos F2s.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 5, 2018)

@kona gold @jayblaze710 

Facts ! 

All he (most) is take that same f2 and cross it to the same exact moms as before and charge double the price ..


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a bummer.
> I start seeds in water and the ones that never sink to the bottom are always the green ones.
> On the bright side, the remaining 4 look nice & plump.


Yeah kinda sucks almost half of them are green. I'll be kinda irritated if they don't germ... But what can ya do. If there woulda been 7 in it. And had 2 greenies it wouldn't have been as bad. Gotta take the good with the bad I guess.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got lucky, I have a cut of unreleased Mars Cookies. It's a blue cookies cross to ??? Jus took her 73 days. Today is chop. She been flushed for the last 2 weeks. And has been drying out before I chop her this evening.


Make sure you let us see this mars cookie please


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah kinda sucks almost half of them are green. I'll be kinda irritated if they don't germ... But what can ya do. If there woulda been 7 in it. And had 2 greenies it wouldn't have been as bad. Gotta take the good with the bad I guess.


I've seen worse. They still have a chance. 

Sometimes a little extra TLC pays off. I recently started a pack of cult classic seeds called 'purification' and it was rocky. Only two cracked after a 24 hour soak, which is definitely not a good sign. 
Long story short, everything took twice as long but I ended up with 9 sprouts.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 5, 2018)

Those seeds look viable to me.. just take pics of then soaking and germinating. If they don't pop GU will make it right he always does.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got lucky, I have a cut of unreleased Mars Cookies. It's a blue cookies cross to ??? Jus took her 73 days. Today is chop. She been flushed for the last 2 weeks. And has been drying out before I chop her this evening.


That's great to find one like that. Not all are going to herm, but the chance is there and should be labeled as such.

People will buy them either way, as the cookie is truly a great one!!! The high is soooooo strong when done right, encompassing all that is in all strains. From the nearly psychedelic end to the most amazing body affect. Like it's almost too strong, but not!


----------



## Dave455 (Apr 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> That's great to find one like that. Not all are going to herm, but the chance is there and should be labeled as such.
> 
> People will buy them either way, as the cookie is truly a great one!!! The high is soooooo strong when done right, encompassing all that is in all strains. From the nearly psychedelic end to the most amazing body affect. Like it's almost too strong, but not!


Anyone have recommendations on Greenpoint Feminised strains ???


----------



## hillbill (Apr 5, 2018)

I've stayed away from Cookies until I have 4 Butch Cassidy in very early veg right now and am proceeding with caution and courage.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've stayed away from Cookies until I have 4 Butch Cassidy in very early veg right now and am proceeding with caution and courage.


Are cookie strains really that problematic? The drop is tomorrow and I planned on getting 3 different cookie strains, all this talk about herms and cookies but really is it that bad? 
The way everyone's making it sound I'd be lucky to have a keeper per each pack. I'm planning on spending a decent chunk, I want to make sure I spend it right.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Are cookie strains really that problematic? The drop is tomorrow and I planned on getting 3 different cookie strains, all this talk about herms and cookies but really is it that bad?
> The way everyone's making it sound I'd be lucky to have a keeper per each pack. I'm planning on spending a decent chunk, I want to make sure I spend it right.


Just don't grow them in large numbers or if your income really depends on it. You can micro manage them if you got like 20 females and can check them up and down every day.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Are cookie strains really that problematic? The drop is tomorrow and I planned on getting 3 different cookie strains, all this talk about herms and cookies but really is it that bad?
> The way everyone's making it sound I'd be lucky to have a keeper per each pack. I'm planning on spending a decent chunk, I want to make sure I spend it right.


Don't be so stressed. It is an amazing strain. If there are herms, they are totally manageable. As I have experienced, the pollen is not that viable on the herms. I would only find occasional seed here and there, even on plants surrounding them.
If you know it's a possible herm, that info can be invaluable! If you don't know it's possibly going to herm, like other strains, you might not see them and have your whole crop ruined.
I will work with herms for my personal, if the strain is worth it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just don't grow them in large numbers or if your income really depends on it. You can micro manage them if you got like 20 females and can check them up and down every day.


What I'm depending on is finding a solid pheno that wont hermy and pop seeds left and right out of the 3 new drops tomorrow. Even if I get one nice plant per pack I'll be happy. Planning on cookies and chem too but I'm guessing that's not so problematic since it isn't an S1? All this S1 and breeding is new to me. A pack of them 3 different S1's, what are the chances of finding a keeper per 6, just a toss up?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Don't be so stressed. It is an amazing strain. If there are herms, they are totally manageable. As I have experienced, the pollen is not that viable on the herms. I would only find occasional seed here and there, even on plants surrounding them.
> If you know it's a possible herm, that info can be invaluable! If you don't know it's possibly going to herm, like other strains, you might not see them and have your whole crop ruined.
> I will work with herms for my personal, if the strain is worth it.


Thanks, that eases my mind a bit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> What I'm depending on is finding a solid pheno that wont hermy and pop seeds left and right out of the 3 new drops tomorrow. Even if I get one nice plant per pack I'll be happy. Planning on cookies and chem too but I'm guessing that's not so problematic since it isn't an S1? All this S1 and breeding is new to me. A pack of them 3 different S1's, what are the chances of finding a keeper per 6, just a toss up?


Has nothing to do with it being S1 it is just a proclivity of the strain to herm, but for the most part it is 1~ of 20. The quality makes it worth it just know the chances and baby sit them. If it were me and I was just a grower with a few thousand watt lights to work with I would pop 12 (keep them no more than 1/4 or 1/3 of your garden hedge your bets with solid strains). If the plant S1'd was any good for breeding 12 females to choose from should be plenty. 18 and you will probably need to run 3 or 4 again to decide.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> What I'm depending on is finding a solid pheno that wont hermy and pop seeds left and right out of the 3 new drops tomorrow. Even if I get one nice plant per pack I'll be happy. Planning on cookies and chem too but I'm guessing that's not so problematic since it isn't an S1? All this S1 and breeding is new to me. A pack of them 3 different S1's, what are the chances of finding a keeper per 6, just a toss up?


Chems, OGs, Sour Diesel, a lot of stuff today is known to herm. It doesn’t mean every plant will, you just got to keep an eye on it.

S1’s will expose more recessive traits and show quite a bit of variation. If the original clone is known to herm, it will have a higher likelihood of displaying the trait. But again, it’s not a guarantee, and something you gotta look out for on a lot of the popular genetics today. As for finding keepers, won’t know until they are run in high numbers. I’m guessing they’ll show more variation than people expect. More like an F2 in that way.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 5, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Don't be so stressed. It is an amazing strain. If there are herms, they are totally manageable...


That alone is a disturbing comment in my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Has nothing to do with it being S1 it is just a proclivity of the strain to herm, but for the most part it is 1~ of 20. The quality makes it worth it just know the chances and baby sit them. If it were me and I was just a grower with a few thousand watt lights to work with I would pop 12 (keep them no more than 1/4 or 1/3 of your garden hedge your bets with solid strains). If the plant S1'd was any good for breeding 12 females to choose from should be plenty. 18 and you will probably need to run 3 or 4 again to decide.


Don't have any plans for breeding, just wanting to produce good quality flower


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 5, 2018)

" If the plant S1'd was any good for breeding 12 females to choose from should be plenty."

When I said that I mean that if the plant that the s1 seeds you are growing out was any good for breeding (the dosidos pheno the breeder chose to s1) 12 females should be sufficient for you to find a high quality keeper given the genetics involved.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've stayed away from Cookies until I have 4 Butch Cassidy in very early veg right now and am proceeding with caution and courage.


It seems like the more potent a strain is, the more likely it is to hermie. 
I just chopped four plants and the two with zero nanners were "mids" (<20% THC).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The Deputy, Skypilot, Bruce Banner #3 x Monster Cookies, Black Gold, Garlix, Copper Chem, Gunslinger, Lucky 7s, Jelly Pie, Tomahawk, Dreamcatcher, Snake Oil, and Guard Dawg x Stardawg.


How did you like Garlix? 
I don't see many reviews here on RIU or greenpoint. 
It would be fun to find a really good male and hit some of the sweeter strains with it. 
Hmm... garlix might pair nicely with my double purple doja...


----------



## Stoobie (Apr 5, 2018)

I just picked up Copper Chem with nuggets...just paid shipping. Thanks for that Gu~! 
Hibernate are doing well after a week under T5. All 11 seeds popped in less than 24 hours in wet paper towel. I'm looking for 2 or 3 lovely ladies. These will be my first plants under 240 watts of HLG Quantum boards. I'm fairly excited about it.


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's my picture you stole and posted as your own. And btw that's not purple punch


Epic fail lol


----------



## blissfest (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Are cookie strains really that problematic? The drop is tomorrow and I planned on getting 3 different cookie strains, all this talk about herms and cookies but really is it that bad?
> The way everyone's making it sound I'd be lucky to have a keeper per each pack. I'm planning on spending a decent chunk, I want to make sure I spend it right.


Some cookie crosses are real nice, This is my Firecookies cut I found from a pack of Relentless beans. Had her a long time, never hermed.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 5, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4117427 View attachment 4117428
> Some cookie crosses are real nice, This is my Firecookies cut I found from a pack of Relentless beans. Had her a long time, never hermed.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> Epic fail lol


That whole debacle was an "epic fail" full of miscommunication and poor reading comprehension. And its certainly not the first time I've seen posts taken completely out of context. Put a drop of blood in the water and watch the sharks come.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Are cookie strains really that problematic? The drop is tomorrow and I planned on getting 3 different cookie strains, all this talk about herms and cookies but really is it that bad?
> The way everyone's making it sound I'd be lucky to have a keeper per each pack. I'm planning on spending a decent chunk, I want to make sure I spend it right.


Dude u will be good a herm doesnt just happen overnight its a process so if a plant looks like its going crazy pull it 

Even if u get a few open sacs u didnt see at most you will find a seed here or there but thats the norm for these strains .. if u have a huge op then dont run untested strains its 2 risky


----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone know what the 420 sale is going to be if any?

Thanks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know about anyone else but I don't decide if a strain is worth keeping until I've run it 2 or 3 times. It has to be a serious dud for me to toss its clones.


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I don't decide if a strain is worth keeping until I've run it 2 or 3 times. It has to be a serious dud for me to toss its clones.


By then they fully matured & expression of the plant,are 100x better than the seed run.
You are 100% right.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Those seeds look viable to me.. just take pics of then soaking and germinating. If they don't pop GU will make it right he always does.


I know he would if something does shit out. The pic doesn't really catch the green that they are. I'm not saying they aren't viable. I've popped greenies lots of times. And I've also had some that wouldn't even sink. Which they are duds. But they are very bright green. I didn't squeeze them to see if they were soft. Bc if they are I don't want to crack them open. So they just went into the cup.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 5, 2018)

This is my Marz Cookies cut. They are huge, not a single nanner. Ive always heard cookies strains arent yielders really. Def not true for this. She's hanging right now. Along with an Original 1995 OG Kush. Outta 7 seeds 23 years old I had 4 make it. 2 males 2 females. And midnight fantasy. I have the other 95 OGK pheno coming down tomorrow. Greenpoints OBS, Jelly Pie, and a Hibernate will go in the flower tent tomorrow morning.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 5, 2018)

Ok so I've read all the post from you'll quick question to whom ever would like to chime in! If you could choose only one to take a risk on of the three S1's what would you choose? Yield not being a major factor? 




Thanks to anyone who responds in advanced!!


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 5, 2018)

@


Derrick83 said:


> Ok so I've read all the post from you'll quick question to whom ever would like to chime in! If you could choose only one to take a risk on of the three S1's what would you choose? Yield not being a major factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gelato


----------



## genuity (Apr 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @
> 
> 
> Gelato


+1


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> By then they fully matured & expression of the plant,are 100x better than the seed run.
> You are 100% right.


Is that still tru if you grew them for three months first


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I know he would if something does shit out. The pic doesn't really catch the green that they are. I'm not saying they aren't viable. I've popped greenies lots of times. And I've also had some that wouldn't even sink. Which they are duds. But they are very bright green. I didn't squeeze them to see if they were soft. Bc if they are I don't want to crack them open. So they just went into the cup.


Ive even had split seeds still pop?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> That alone is a disturbing comment in my opinion. Your mileage may vary.


I can fully understand where you're coming from!!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4117427 View attachment 4117428
> Some cookie crosses are real nice, This is my Firecookies cut I found from a pack of Relentless beans. Had her a long time, never hermed.


Think I might have just blown a load!


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @
> 
> 
> Gelato





genuity said:


> +1



Was thinking the same! Appreciate you guys response!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> +1


+2 
I have enough GG4 and Do-sido crosses and I really think we're going to see some interesting things come out of the Gelato.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did you like Garlix?
> I don't see many reviews here on RIU or greenpoint.
> It would be fun to find a really good male and hit some of the sweeter strains with it.
> Hmm... garlix might pair nicely with my double purple doja...


I loved it. My keeper was a Stardawg leaner stinker or maybe the Chem DD. Whichever she stinks like the Chem D. Very similar to my Copper Chem keeper, but a bit more compact with stouter stems.
High is great.
It's all been so very good.
I'm a few weeks from finishing my last cut of it.
I'll be sure to post some pics of it soon.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I loved it. My keeper was a Stardawg learner stinker or maybe the Chem DD. Whichever she stinks like the Chem D. Very similar to my Copper Chem keeper, but a bit more compact with stouter stems.
> High is great.
> It's all been so very good.
> I'm a few weeks from finishing my last cut of it.
> I'll be sure to post some pics of it soon.


Did any smell like garlic?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Ok so I've read all the post from you'll quick question to whom ever would like to chime in! If you could choose only one to take a risk on of the three S1's what would you choose? Yield not being a major factor?
> Wedding Cake
> 
> 
> ...


Wedding Cake


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did any smell like garlic?


Not that I can pick up.
More of a foul halitosis dog shit smell.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 5, 2018)

Mmmm dogshit smell...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2018)

I know the old "dog shit" strains or PNW DS can be highly sought after by some but I am so turned off just thinking about that odor. 

I have a 13 wk old little puppy that could easily clear a room. 

I like the chemmy savory rotting terps but doggy ass...nope. Just cant do it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 6, 2018)

Does or Is GPS doing a 420 sale?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does or Is GPS doing a 420 sale?


Fairly certain it’s one of the best 420 sales every year. Lots of opportunity to snatch up great genetics for the low-low.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 6, 2018)

Just scored some Full Moon Fever for $28.04! And that's with international delivery included.
Early birthday present to myself haha!
Can't beat those prices!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2018)

Got ahold of purple punch and mimosa lastnight for $100. Probably could've let it get cheaper but I was ready to pass out and that's nearly a buy one get one free so I hopped on it


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 6, 2018)

I'd told myself that I wasnt going to spend until 4\20
But I couldn't resist, used up my nuggets too. But come on $30, delivered. For those genetics!!!
I feel blessed


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 6, 2018)

Love GP.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does or Is GPS doing a 420 sale?


Gu claims he is. Hope not though as that kind of things always costs me money!l


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does or Is GPS doing a 420 sale?


Last year was 50% off and free pack of knight rider with extra goodies included too


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 6, 2018)

Save up your money


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Think I might have just blown a load!


Here is a recent pic of my Firecookies, she is cool and never throws nanners


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Got ahold of purple punch and mimosa lastnight for $100. Probably could've let it get cheaper but I was ready to pass out and that's nearly a buy one get one free so I hopped on it


I was watching whn they went down together!! Nice score for sure!!


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Another Cookie cross I keep around that doesn't herm. "The Sweeties"


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 6, 2018)

Woke up just to get gg4 and gelato. Going back to sleep.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

Pulled a hermed Dream Catcher 70/30 f/m just now and hope the last 2 are real girls. All males in my first run and 2 boys and a herm this time so far. My very worst with Greenpoint so far.

F2 Black Gold is young and fine and making flowers. Second California Cannon is very close to done and excessively sticky as her sister is. Strong sedative effect. Adult toys! 

4 Butch Cassidys in early veg have been strong from the start. Very vigorous with wide leaves.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2018)

Order has been placed. Got 7 different packs of GP to light up the garden


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

This is an old Stardawg cut I got from a friend. We call her Superdawg because she is beefy, and tested at 31+%


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2018)

I grabbed my packs


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

My other Stardawg cut that I found 6 years ago, never letting her go


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Just popped 8 packs of Greenpoint beans, looking forward to the hunt


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ive always heard cookies strains arent yielders really. Def not true for this.
> 
> View attachment 4117469


Crosses can yield when the other parent dominates and that looks nothing like cookies so its the other parent. It really is horrible yield. No one would run it ever commercially. It is all about quality. Same thing with Pre 98 Bubba Kush and Katsu. Horribly slow vigor from inbreeding and terrible yield but will be a classic forever. These 'bad' traits however in a breeders mind = awesome plants to tame and improve land race lines and height of plants.



Derrick83 said:


> Ok so I've read all the post from you'll quick question to whom ever would like to chime in! If you could choose only one to take a risk on of the three S1's what would you choose? Yield not being a major factor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wedding cake...pure lemon cake and insane quality. 3 would probably be enough due to quality. I will be running 50 lol. Gelato is going to have too much variation for the numbers imo.



Cold$moke said:


> Is that still tru if you grew them for three months first


No. And it really is an honest statement by these guys. The 2nd run from clone is a pretty big difference. The thing is you can judge which to run a 2nd time since all are on the same page the first round. If you are running soil and a master organic grower, it should be damn easy to tell 2nd round which to choose to keep or at least give a third go around. Chems and you may need a 3rd run due to so much grower error possible.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 6, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I second that.....but i wanna know whats goin on with that Peacebringer


I know what you mean! Both of the phenos of my Peacebringer are developing nicely, albeit slower than I hoped. I’ll update my perpetual journal thread with some new pics this afternoon of the flower tent. I’m thinking I have more beans of Peacebringer I need to hunt before I find a real keeper, but these plants have 3 more weeks of flower so anything is possible!

I should probably hit my IG page with more pics too...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No. And it really is an honest statement by these guys. The 2nd run from clone is a pretty big difference. The thing is you can judge which to run a 2nd time since all are on the same page the first round. If you are running soil and a master organic grower, it should be damn easy to tell 2nd round which to choose to keep or at least give a third go around. Chems and you may need a 3rd run due to so much grower error possible.


I’m seeing this first hand with my current flower run. My last flower run was from cuts and the difference in flowering is obvious. This current run is in week 7 of flower and visually appears to be in week 5 or 6!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Crosses can yield when the other parent dominates and that looks nothing like cookies so its the other parent. It really is horrible yield. No one would run it ever commercially. It is all about quality. Same thing with Pre 98 Bubba Kush and Katsu. Horribly slow vigor from inbreeding and terrible yield but will be a classic forever. These 'bad' traits however in a breeders mind = awesome plants to tame and improve land race lines and height of plants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but taking away the cherry factor does that mean the plant was better the 2nd go

or the grower is more prepared for it on the second round?

I get that you will always usually "grow" it better on the second round.

But does the plant really "improve" ?

Not being snarky im genuinely interested.

Has it been tested? 

Edit to add : or is it because now the plant is genetically a little older by a few months?

If so when does the genetic age "improvment" stop ?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Firecookies, different run from last pics. Both parents aren't know to be good yielders, shit happens,


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a Bubba Kush crossed with Wifi #43 that is big and bad, another example of low yielding parents having fat kids, lol. I"ll look for pic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Not that I can pick up.
> More of a foul halitosis dog shit smell.


Dog shit was the keeper? 
@Heisengrow had a dog shit keeper in his gunslinger crop!

WTF?

It would be fun to create a new hybrid with it. 
Cookies & Crap?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I know the old "dog shit" strains or PNW DS can be highly sought after by some but I am so turned off just thinking about that odor.
> 
> I have a 13 wk old little puppy that could easily clear a room.
> 
> I like the chemmy savory rotting terps but doggy ass...nope. Just cant do it.


I'm with ya man! 
I have an extremely good sense of smell and can't do the dog shit. 
Cat piss is also unappealing.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Bubba Kush X Wifi #43


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 6, 2018)

Just waiting on the dosidos then I can start all of them at same time. I'm a post start to finish. Happy growing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4117656 View attachment 4117657 View attachment 4117658 Bubba Kush X Wifi #43


Is that in 100% coco?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Dry trimming Purple Punch, leaves purple resin


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that in 100% coco?


3.5 Gal Hempy buckets, chunky perlite on bottom.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm with ya man!
> I have an extremely good sense of smell and can't do the dog shit.
> Cat piss is also unappealing.


Man I'm telling you I said the same.i can' stand the smell.of it.everyone else loves the shit I don' t get it.its not like a straight warm freshly dumped dog shit smell.its like right on the end of of the whiff kinda like an aftertaste.honestly it' kinda like someone sprayed lemon pineapple air freshner over carpet that you just wiped up dogshit.that would be the best way to describe it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

Interesting info about Chinook Haze:
http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chinook_Haze/Greenpoint_Seeds/

It says chopping around day 65 is ideal if you want to preserve the citrus profile.
My plants are getting closer. Last night I noticed a slight hint of orange on the big one. 
Trics just started getting cloudy. Still too much sparkle when I look with a loupe...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Man I'm telling you I said the same.i can' stand the smell.of it.everyone else loves the shit I don' t get it.its not like a straight warm freshly dumped dog shit smell.its like right on the end of of the whiff kinda like an aftertaste.honestly it' *kinda like someone sprayed lemon pineapple air freshner over carpet that you just wiped up dogshit*.that would be the best way to describe it.


 
Your description had me howling!


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 6, 2018)

Who needs porn when you can just look at Blissfest's pictures! Wish I could try some of this shit that you pros are growing and I hope I can grow plants like you guys some day!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm not buying into the 'cookie strains are terrible yielders'
Thee girl scout cookies, yes, but when you go making crosses between cookies and other strains, you could get whatever, it changes, maybe bad yields maybe not. Maybe I'm wrong but it just seems common sense to me. That's why crosses are made, to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 6, 2018)

My eagle scout was ridiculous on the yield.shit was crazy.they all fell over from the weight.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4117624 View attachment 4117625 My other Stardawg cut that I found 6 years ago, never letting her go


That one looks very similar to my Sour Stardawg cut. Beautiful!!
Everything you've posted looks incredible. "blissfest" indeed


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My eagle scout was ridiculous on the yield.shit was crazy.they all fell over from the weight.


I'm getting ready to run this one now. Got any pics or can you tell me a bit more about it?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm getting ready to run this one now. Got any pics or can you tell me a bit more about it?


Yeah I was surprised.i popped 4 seeds out of 2 packs I had.one was a female so I ran it.shit was frosty as all get out and the smoke and smell was nice.the yield was good especially for a cookie X.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 6, 2018)

^^beautiful^^

I'm going to run this along side of the remaining CnC seeds.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2018)

Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
One order was made yesterday and another today.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
> One order was made yesterday and another today.


Gu wont trip if its over 7 days just get it in fast and 2nd standard mail like with a stamp ? Hell no u cant track it .. id spend the 7 bucks for tracking and peace of mind takes 2 days


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
> One order was made yesterday and another today.


Round trip to Maine is 5 days from putting cash in mailbox, to delivery in my mailbox.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yes but taking away the cherry factor does that mean the plant was better the 2nd go
> 
> or the grower is more prepared for it on the second round?
> 
> ...


It grows frostier, matures quicker, and stretches less even if all parameters stay. This is fact and something that is very evident to nearly everyone who grows a lot from seed and clones. It's been very common knowledge for probably 30+ years. It is very evident to master organic growers who get killer results every time regardless of plant strain.

Growing it "better" generally entails "dialing it in" which entails people growing with chems. A constant guessing game the majority of the time because most people refuse to keep it simple stupid as we call it. K.I.S.S.



NugHeuser said:


> I'm not buying into the 'cookie strains are terrible yielders'
> Thee girl scout cookies, yes, but when you go making crosses between cookies and other strains, you could get whatever, it changes, maybe bad yields maybe not. Maybe I'm wrong but it just seems common sense to me. That's why crosses are made, to get the best of both worlds.


This is true and near exactly what I said. One difference being is you generally don't get "whatever". You get punnet squares, very noticeable result of standard ratios (I am not going to spend time explaining this). We call it hybrid vigor...F1 vigor...for a reason. The more inbred the less you will yield and the less vigor you will get as well as less variety (inbreeding depression). Unless of course you hybridize a low vigor strain with a low vigor strain. IE OGKB x Bubba Kush will undoubtedly result in a plant that will grow as slow as a fuckin sequoia tree in the winter (almost 0 stretch, complete shit yield, but of amazing quality buds). I always go for F1's when possible aside from very land race based strains that you won't notice much vigor reduction at all even around F9.

This is why most people in the AG industry don't sell to the public until F4 plus. They save the awesome gene pool for themselves to fully work and explore while giving the customer a more specific and 'stabilized' product. IE the reason that DP and Sensi have multiple versions skunk from Skunk #1-whatever to Orange Skunk to Pineapple Skunk list goes on...

In short the vast majority of time:

F1's = more variation and more vigor
F4+ = less variation and less vigor.

Edit: Wanted to add something. I don't think a lot of inexperienced people out there or even people with a lot of experience, but just with American genetics, have any clue what good yield is...Try growing some MNS Critical Skunk (insane yields), Shit, Afghan x Skunk, Haze x Skunk, Haze x Afghani, or Northern lights, KC brains Mango or many of his other lines, Serious Seeds AK47 m/f versions, White Russian, ....That shit will blow your mind as far as yield goes. I could keep listing for days. Lots of Dutch genetics are just out of this world yield compared to modern American genes as of late. That is what landrace brings to the table though and why it is so important to have a broad healthy gene pool.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
> One order was made yesterday and another today.


Spend the extra for traceable. It's a stupid idea to just put cash in an envelope and hope it gets there.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
> One order was made yesterday and another today.


I'm broke as a joke......even i can afford to get tracking and $50 insurance coverage on the priority.

Don't be a cheap ass.....skip Taco Bell tonight and your all good bubba!


----------



## greencropper (Apr 6, 2018)

3 x OBS females with great terpines present already @ day 23 approx 3' high showing sexual stability being sent to their individual boyfriends tomorrow morning for a few weeks comprising of GGG Bright Moments, Bodhi Goji OG, Hazeman Seeds Mikado


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2018)

Yeah I'm just going to get the trackable priority. My thoughts were to just get it sent out today and not have to screw with going to the post office but yeah better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Has nothing to do with it being S1 it is just a proclivity of the strain to herm, but for the most part it is 1~ of 20. The quality makes it worth it just know the chances and baby sit them. If it were me and I was just a grower with a few thousand watt lights to work with I would pop 12 (keep them no more than 1/4 or 1/3 of your garden hedge your bets with solid strains). If the plant S1'd was any good for breeding 12 females to choose from should be plenty. 18 and you will probably need to run 3 or 4 again to decide.


It actually does have to do with it being S1. Think of it this way,say the chromosomes are 1 and X with X being the hermie tendency. S1 would be 1 X + 1 X while using a male stardawg or different fem(without hermie tendency) is 1 and 1 which would make 1 X + 1 1. You are more likely to see hermie's in the S1 then the non hermie carrying cross


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody that's a couple states away from Colorado just send there cash orders standard mail? That's what I was planning on doing but wondering if it would make it there within a week, otherwise my order would be cancelled if it took more than 7 days.
> One order was made yesterday and another today.


It takes three days for my cash in a plain white envelope to get there from Wa.. Done it 16 times without trouble.. I just email GU and tell him it's on the way.. He usually ships before my payment arrives.. But if it is a large amount, get insurance and tracking.. The most I sent was $60..


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 6, 2018)

Talk about wanting to live. This is an OBS male. It was a super mutant. I put it in a 1 gallon and topped it. It NVR grew any taller. Stayed at like 8 to 10 inches tall. Then finally sexed. Male. So I pulled it. Smashed the root ball. And threw it in a card board box with other old soil from other pulled plants. In the dark for 5 days and no water. He's lookn proper. And growing height now. And will probably drop pollen where he stands. Crazy.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

I like how theres reviews for seeds just released today 
Someone really needed that 15 cents in nuggets.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Talk about wanting to live. This is an OBS male. It was a super mutant. I put it in a 1 gallon and topped it. It NVR grew any taller. Stayed at like 8 to 10 inches tall. Then finally sexed. Male. So I pulled it. Smashed the root ball. And threw it in a card board box with other old soil from other pulled plants. In the dark for 5 days and no water. He's lookn proper. And growing height now. And will probably drop pollen where he stands. Crazy.
> View attachment 4117854


you get some pollen off that plant and freeze it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> It actually does have to do with it being S1. Think of it this way,say the chromosomes are 1 and X with X being the hermie tendency. S1 would be 1 X + 1 X while using a male stardawg or different fem(without hermie tendency) is 1 and 1 which would make 1 X + 1 1. You are more likely to see hermie's in the S1 then the non hermie carrying cross


This is true i will concede. I guess I should have said that S1's don't necessarily dictate herm tendencies unless the original parent is and we do not know which parent and from which line was S1'd because you can usually breed herm out like you have to with most landrace and he was supposedly doing that.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 6, 2018)

10 days later this male pig whistle is still alive on the garage floor


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Talk about wanting to live. This is an OBS male. It was a super mutant. I put it in a 1 gallon and topped it. It NVR grew any taller. Stayed at like 8 to 10 inches tall. Then finally sexed. Male. So I pulled it. Smashed the root ball. And threw it in a card board box with other old soil from other pulled plants. In the dark for 5 days and no water. He's lookn proper. And growing height now. And will probably drop pollen where he stands. Crazy.
> View attachment 4117854


Try grinding them up with a weed whacker throwing them in compost pile and covering them only to come back a month later to shoots...lol. Plants are fuckin amazing just look at what new people do to them 



Sour Wreck said:


> you get some pollen off that plant and freeze it.


Haha yes ^


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you get some pollen off that plant and freeze it.


Nah it was a mutant. Like bad. And the one top still hasn't grown out of it. At each node it's throwing 7 or 8 side branches. But not a fully developed branch. I'd prefer not to use pollen from a mutant. I have a mimosa male that' gonna put work in here real soon. Gonna be something special hopefully.

The mimosa male is perfectly structured, he is super resionous, Has a hardcore orange/Clementine scent. With just a tad of what reminds me of cleaner fabuloso or something like that. Comes in a purple bottle from the dollar store. He will be hitting my mimosa s1 that are germing now. And a Chemtrail Cookie Breath, dank cheeze, and Clementine Cookies. And one more. But not letting it out yet.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I like how theres reviews for seeds just released today
> Someone really needed that 15 cents in nuggets.


Said the same when I checked the site was like really wtf!!


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

Reviews are pretty much rendered useless at this point lol


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 6, 2018)

How can you write a review before you get the beans?? smh...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Reviews are pretty much rendered useless at this point lol


reminds me of some amazon reviews.

"i haven't used it yet, but look how pretty, 5 STARS !!!!"

lol


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe restricting reviews to harvested bud and smoked or vaped bud would help?


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Reviews are pretty much rendered useless at this point lol


Eh, it appears the community is doing a decent job of at least downvoting the shitty reviews. I just wish it would auto sort the reviews so the most downvoted are at the bottom.

However, it also appears someone angry (jealous?) at someone else (hehe) is mass downvoting even well-written, informative reviews with photos. Salty...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It grows frostier, matures quicker, and stretches less even if all parameters stay. This is fact and something that is very evident to nearly everyone who grows a lot from seed and clones. It's been very common knowledge for probably 30+ years. It is very evident to master organic growers who get killer results every time regardless of plant strain.
> 
> Growing it "better" generally entails "dialing it in" which entails people growing with chems. A constant guessing game the majority of the time because most people refuse to keep it simple stupid as we call it. K.I.S.S.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying to tell me im a noob? Lol

You didnt answer what i asked and i said i was interested but now ill be my normal self 


Links to your proof?

At what age does improvement stop? cause genetic drift might say differnt lol


So a 20 year clone is just going to be a frosted super bud right ..?

So why doesnt major agriculture deal in just clones?



You cant wrap a question like i asked with anyone who knew what there doing would know lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

I usually just tacked up better plant prefomance to having a grow experience of that strain from the first run

Not the plant magically improved in a few months lmao.
Sounds like bro science unless you can direct me to some links


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2018)

I have had plants from seed kick azz then the clone doesn't. I had seed plant be so so and clone kick azz. If I knew why I would write a grow book. I just chalk it up to shit happens.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

But i wont pretend to have all my breeding knowledge memorized cause i surely dont lol

If im wrong i apologize


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have had plants from seed kick azz then the clone doesn't. I had seed plant be so so and clone kick azz. If I knew why I would write a grow book. I just chalk it up to shit happens.


That's the reason it takes a few runs..

I got a Columbian gold x Jack H that just hit mature enough after 6-7 months from seed..
Her clone is getting the same treatment.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thanks for trying to tell me im a noob? Lol
> 
> You didnt answer what i asked and i said interested but now ill be my normal prick self
> 
> ...


Don't know where you got the me calling you a noob thing, maybe my edit, but certainly was not aimed at you or meant to denigrate anyone. We all started at some point. Sorry if you took it that way just trying to spread good info and you definitely are not the only one reading or the one I speak to when I reply to things of this nature. I am just taking time out my day I don't have to to spread good info like I have been for about 18~ years now online.



Cold$moke said:


> At what age does improvement stop cause genetic drift might say differnt lol


It isn't like it continues to get better, the clone is the clone, it performs how it performs and doesn't just magically improve over time or improve through successive cloning. It performs better than the seed version in every case. If it doesn't then there are either environmental changes causing this or some parameters changing. My proof? Ask any serious cannabis grower. This has been common knowledge in the industry as much as watering the plant helps it grow (maybe a little exaggeration there )... I don't know the exact science as to why clones perform better but I am quite sure some botanist out there has figured out and has quite a bit of essays and empirical research papers on it. I have always just put it on the fact they are more mature and don't have to put the same amount of energy as a seed plant does into growing when starting from seed. It has less variables to deal with that require energy and time. IE no breaking through seed shell and fighting to survive, no generating roots from scratch, no fight to get to top of soil, lots of plant parts are already there that did not exist previously. I believe this allows for more that energy to go to production and what not. This is just based on my logic and observation as well as countless others far more experienced and knowledgeable than me and with degrees to boot.

Clones quit performing good when they are abused and misused over generations has been my personal observation. IE every time I am forced to reveg a plant the successive clones taken from it seems to be shitty themselves and over time they seemed to diminish. This is purely based on my observation from years of growing and breeding. There may be other factors to it, but the plants I have kept healthy for years and never put to extreme stress or abused never show any difference. There are many clones out there like the Aeric Cali-o clones, chemdogs, sd's, OGK's, that have been around over 20 years and show no signs of degradation. MNS parental stock, DP, Sensi you name it all have parents that are 20+ years old and will tell you they don't see any issues with them.

By the way I think you have genetic drift and epigenetic changes confused? Epigenetic = environment affects genes and causes changes and is not very well understood, but much better in the last decade. We are getting way off topic here... Check it through google and ask around if really interested.



Cold$moke said:


> I usually just tacked up better plant prefomance to having a grow experience of that strain from the first run
> 
> Not the plant magically improved in a few months lmao.
> Sounds like bro science unless you can direct me to some links


This very true! Do not discount this! Especially if you are not growing in the exact same soil with the exact same nutrient content confirmed by soil testing every time! As well as using water with the exact same nutrient and mineral content every time. Same goes for environment even small humidity and temp changes can be big factors. All things must be equal for the most part.

This is why most master growers = sealed rooms.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2018)

A perfect example is right now I have a cross I made called Sour Stepsister. #6 is looking like a superstar, her clone is f'n with me. Damn thing started throwing single leaves like it is reveging under 24hr t5 light. She is finally straightening out. Do I know why it did this absolutely not. But I sure as hell will get it fixed.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok so no links

thanks for saying what you said 

I will look into it 

Cause it sounds like bro science to me 

Spread your good info

Just put links or some kinda of material to back it when asked

You can pm it to me later if you like so we dont "derail" this thread that never gets derailed lol


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Eh, it appears the community is doing a decent job of at least downvoting the shitty reviews.
> _* I just wish it would auto sort the reviews so the most downvoted are at the bottom.*_
> 
> However, it also appears someone angry (jealous?) at someone else (hehe) is mass downvoting even well-written, informative reviews with photos. Salty...


@Gu~ This is one hell of a good suggestion as long as rewards will be given for "reviews" on the site.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ok so no links
> 
> thanks for saying what you said


Yeah no links a lot of the information I could give you links to are going to take days to find if ever and I got shit to do more important than ego measurements. Most are on icmag with discussions that were had with people who really knew their shit, TomHill Chimera, Samtheskunkman, Simon, Shanti, and Nevile being some of them and others were straight scientists. I don't pipe up unless I know what I am talking about whether it be first hand repeated experiences or people far beyond most on this board. This is a serious business and peoples livelihoods are on the line.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> A perfect example is right now I have a cross I made called Sour Stepsister. #6 is looking like a superstar, her clone is f'n with me. Damn thing started throwing single leaves like it is reveging under 24hr t5 light. She is finally straightening out. Do I know why it did this absolutely not. But I sure as hell will get it fixed.


 check timer? Seriously it happens lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah no links a lot of the information I could give you links to are going to take days to find if ever and I got shit to do more important than ego measurements. Most are on icmag with discussions that were had with people who really knew their shit, TomHill Chimera, Samtheskunkman, Shanti, and Nevile being some of them and others were straight scientists. I don't pipe up unless I know what I am talking about whether it be first hand repeated experiences or people far beyond most on this board.


Im quite satisfied with your responses now bud 

Told me what i wanted to know


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah no links a lot of the information I could give you links to are going to take days to find if ever and I got shit to do more important than ego measurements. Most are on icmag with discussions that were had with people who really knew their shit, TomHill Chimera, Samtheskunkman, Simon, Shanti, and Nevile being some of them and others were straight scientists. I don't pipe up unless I know what I am talking about whether it be first hand repeated experiences or people far beyond most on this board.


Could you come off more condescending? You are literally defining bro science here


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> check timer? Seriously it happens lol


Hell yes it happens.....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Could you come off more condescending? You are literally defining bro science here


Nope just being real, but that type of interpretation is why most of those guys never bother anymore.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Could you come off more condescending? You are literally defining bro science here


Thats why im satisfied


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nope just being real, but that type of interpretation is why most of those guys never bother anymore.


Real would be studies and links not weed forum stuff


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

They're out there go do it...I am not spending the time to do it. I don't care if I convince anyone of anything.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They're out there go do it...I am not spending the time to do it. I don't care if I convince anyone of anything.


Same


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2018)

theres no timer on 24hr lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2018)

ok as for clones. The reason most do better than seed plants is because the clone is a mature plant. But like I said before not all clones do grow better.
As for genetic drift of clones, through many discussions through out the years. The only change that I know of is clones degrading from bacteria, cause by environment or dirty cloning tools ie razor .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

I know i grew a 20 year clone before and other then being fantastic flavor profile and decent high

It was one of the weakest plants i ever grew
Granted i wouldnt call the grower i got it from good either lol


This is why i first asked genuity about it

Because some guys dont let their girls grow for 3 months before they flip the fist time
Not saying you have to but this is why i was asking.

And like i said if it actually increased anything

WHEN WOULD THE CUT OFF BE FOR IMPROVEMENT? 3 months 6 ? A year, 10 years?

I understand most couldnt answer my question


Thats why i hate such definitive answers without data to back it if you cant back it dont 


Cheers all
i wont muck the thread up anymore with this drivel since its not really answers
And peace


----------



## greywind (Apr 6, 2018)

Yup, another know it all, grand ninja master level, organic beyond the stars, here to teach the masses because they know better, 4Billionamps4'Merica, has just joined the ignore club. Third one is the charm yeah?!? Cheers and happy hunting all!


----------



## klx (Apr 6, 2018)

Was there less Wedding Cake or was it just that much more popular, nothing else has sold out?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I know i grew a 20 year clone before and other then being fantastic flavor profile and decent high
> 
> It was one of the weakest plants i ever grew
> Granted i wouldnt call the grower i got it from good either lol
> ...


Your question was answered you simply did not understand or comprehend what was written. Cut off for improvement? Huh? What improvement? A clone improves over time?

Something is clearly not being understood if you are still asking about something that doesn't even exist. Where you got that a clone improves over time in your head is beyond me.

And while I perfectly understand wanting empirical evidence I need to be paid for my time at that point or the research needs to be done by the person asking. I certainly will not go look up all the research papers and various threads used by the people I mentioned. It was there it was interesting this was many years ago. They are out there. You seem quite interested so just go do it. Most people probably aren't going to in a GP seeds thread. Probably better asking in a real forum based around advanced techniques and botany of cannabis. There should be one on icmag I believe...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> View attachment 4117656 View attachment 4117657 View attachment 4117658 Bubba Kush X Wifi #43


CSI Humboldt?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yes but taking away the cherry factor does that mean the plant was better the 2nd go
> 
> or the grower is more prepared for it on the second round?
> 
> ...


Here is an example of what they're talking about. My berry wine cut of my miyagi cross was foxtailed like a mofo on the seed run even though winter temps were steady 72ish, meanwhile the clone run has more compact dense nugs with temps up around 78ish.

Plus clone run has more of a fruity smell this time and less haze than seed run and was about 1 or 1 1/2 weeks faster in flower.

Seed run foxtails
 
Clone run


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

klx said:


> Was there less Wedding Cake or was it just that much more popular, nothing else has sold out?


Was thinking the EXACT same thing


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your question was answered you simply did not understand or comprehend what was written. Cut off for improvement? Huh? What improvement? A clone improves over time?
> 
> Something is clearly not being understood if you are still asking about something that doesn't even exist. Where you got that a clone improves over time in your head is beyond me.
> 
> And while I perfectly understand wanting empirical evidence I need to be paid for my time at that point or the research needs to be done by the person asking. I certainly will not go look up all the research papers and various threads used by the people I mentioned. It was there it was interesting this was many years ago. They are out there. You seem quite interested so just go do it. Most people probably aren't going to in a GP seeds thread. Probably better asking in a real forum based around advanced techniques and botany of cannabis. There should be one on icmag I believe...


You didnt even need to respond im over it


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Here is an example of what they're talking about. My berry wine cut of my miyagi cross was foxtailed like a mofo on the seed run even though winter temps were steady 72ish, meanwhile the clone run has more compact dense nugs with temps up around 78ish.
> 
> Plus clone run has more of a fruity smell this time and less haze than seed run and was about 1 or 1 1/2 weeks faster in flower.
> 
> ...


I get that but the way he had said it you get gains in such things as


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It grows frostier, matures quicker, and stretches less even if all parameters stay. This is fact and something that is very evident to nearly everyone who grows a lot from seed and clones. It's been very common knowledge for probably 30+ years. It is very evident to master organic growers who get killer results every time regardless of plant strain.
> 
> Growing it "better" generally entails "dialing it in" which entails people growing with chems. A constant guessing game the majority of the time because most people refuse to keep it simple stupid as we call it. K.I.S.S.
> 
> ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I get that but the way he had said it you get gains in such things as


I've noticed enhancements in flavors and sometimes resin production but I definitely feel that the plant blossoms much later than 1- 1.5 months that most small indoor growers typically flower seedlings. 

I've personally never had a seed run outshine a clone run in overall quality of product. I have had seed runs out yield clone runs with roughly the same veg time but I think that might be seed vigor and only with particular phenos.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2018)

Fresh off the hanger. Samples will follow.
Snake oil nug


Dreamcatcher nug


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It grows frostier, matures quicker, and stretches less even if all parameters stay. This is fact and something that is very evident to nearly everyone who grows a lot from seed and clones. It's been very common knowledge for probably 30+ years. It is very evident to master organic growers who get killer results every time regardless of plant strain.
> 
> Growing it "better" generally entails "dialing it in" which entails people growing with chems. A constant guessing game the majority of the time because most people refuse to keep it simple stupid as we call it. K.I.S.S.
> 
> ...


I have grown all of that? I grew Nevil's flagship "Northern Lights" all the numbers, in the 80's.
The shit we have now in the United States crushes Dutch bullshit weed. It all came from here anyway? You need a history lesson? We already had the weed, and it was taken to Amsterdam. Then those idiots raped us to buy seed from them, lol.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 6, 2018)

Nevil took our shit, so did Sam the skunk man, all the haze, ect.
We had to buy it back thru the High Times magazine mail order. How fucked up is that? lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 6, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I have grown all of that? I grew Nevil's flagship "Northern Lights" all the numbers, in the 80's.
> The shit we have now in the United States crushes Dutch bullshit weed. It all came from here anyway? You need a history lesson? We already had the weed, and it was taken to Amsterdam. Then those idiots raped us to buy seed from them, lol.


40amp said the Dutch strains were landrace and they'll produce a ton compared to our puny American strains.
I don't have the time or desire to quote him directly. You'll have to look it up, lol. 

Greenpoint FTW


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

The last real Herm I have seen was from Relentless's Elmers Glue. Im not a fan of Josey Wales Gorilla glue bullshit. I threw the real cut out. I also threw the real Sour Dubb cut out. You gotta be special to hang in my rooms. Im not saying you cant find a good plant, its just not on my list.

Im growing a shit ton of Gu's beans right now. I have known him a long time and I trust his work.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've noticed enhancements in flavors and sometimes resin production but I definitely feel that the plant blossoms much later than 1- 1.5 months that most small indoor growers typically flower seedlings.
> 
> I've personally never had a seed run outshine a clone run in overall quality of product. I have had seed runs out yield clone runs with roughly the same veg time but I think that might be seed vigor and only with particular phenos.


I pretty much agree with that as i usually veg my girls till sexual maturity so however long it takes for em to show me their bush lol

With a month being about minimum.


But seeing how awesome Bakersfield's seed runs are and how im more interested in strains and breeding projects now.

i think i want a table for seed runs and half my room will be for whatever clone i want to run at the time in my rdwc setup


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Nevil Schoenmakers was described by _High Times_ magazine in 1985 as the "King of Cannabis."[5] he was the first cannabis breeder to export cannabis seeds from the Netherlands to the rest of the world, and is credited with creating many of the most popular award winning strains, such as Nevil's Haze,[6] Northern Lights Haze, Super Silver Haze, Nevil's Skunk, Super Skunk, Silver Pearl, Silver Haze and many others. *His breeding with Northern Lights, a mostly **Indica** strain originally developed in the **Pacific Northwest** of the **United States**, became an inspiration for indoor Indicas, and the Northern Lights genetics are found in the pedigrees of nearly all of the best modern Indica lines*. He is best remembered for the F1 hybrid Northern Lights 5 X Haze. This hybrid and its daughters have dominated the Cannabis Cup from the 1980s to the present day. The original Northern Lights 5 X Haze plant of Nevil's has been living on through clones[_citation needed_] and still wins championship awards. It is this cross that led to many of the modern medicinal strains that are popular today.


----------



## rocker335 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off? I'm tired of getting notifications that don't matter. Some of you need to stop shitposting.


----------



## Offcenter (Apr 7, 2018)

^^^^yuuuuuupp^^^^


----------



## klx (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Apr 7, 2018)

blissfest said:


> The last real Herm I have seen was from Relentless's Elmers Glue. Im not a fan of Josey Wales Gorilla glue bullshit. I threw the real cut out. I also threw the real Sour Dubb cut out. You gotta be special to hang in my rooms. Im not saying you cant find a good plant, its just not on my list.
> 
> Im growing a shit ton of Gu's beans right now. I have known him a long time and I trust his work.


What's the word blissfest? Been a long time, you doing alright? 
I agree, I held on to gg4 for only 2 runs. Shit had to go. First run of it, I was kinda pissed it was so mediocre. With all the hype surrounding that strain, I put all my ogs and shit on the backburner and packed my space with gg4. Big mistake. Ran it once more and chucked it in the bin. I'm finally digging into the monster cookies crosses that were first released. Gu sent me a pile of those, but I had a bunch of other stuff to go through first. But I'm getting to them now, 4 years later. Judging by the MC x Nightmare OG I have in flowering right now, Gu picked some nice parents to work with.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 7, 2018)

Sorry to the thread.
I am always replying 15 pages back playing catch up. I try but I'm so busy, when I think I'm caught up I'll look down w 10 to go haha. 
Sometimes it brings up old news or already answered questions and for that i I apologize. 

For @Gu~ I picture logging in and your dash board having a which ever color tier your on embroidered on the little head/shoulder silhouette.

Or just even simply on your dash, 

welcome jondoe ,congrats your tier xxx. You need xxx requirements to move up to tier xxx.

Just some constructive criticism for @Gu~


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I have grown all of that? I grew Nevil's flagship "Northern Lights" all the numbers, in the 80's.
> The shit we have now in the United States crushes Dutch bullshit weed. It all came from here anyway? You need a history lesson? We already had the weed, and it was taken to Amsterdam. Then those idiots raped us to buy seed from them, lol.


One thing these Dutch did though, was make these genetics available to the masses. People from anywhere could enjoy great cultivars that were not available locally or only available to people with great connextions, could now grow and have some of the best weed in town.
They also helped keep the torch lit during the darkest hours of our prohibition, during and the years following, Operation Green Merchant.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off? I'm tired of getting notifications that don't matter. Some of you need to stop shitposting.





rocker335 said:


> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off? I'm tired of getting notifications that don't matter. Some of you need to stop shitposting.


75% of this thread is fluff.not sure what set you off,but i'd rather read about grow journals/lineage then a complaint about why someone cant get a $90 pack for $20 bucks during auction.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> 40amp said the Dutch strains were landrace and they'll produce a ton compared to our puny American strains.
> I don't have the time or desire to quote him directly. You'll have to look it up, lol.
> 
> Greenpoint FTW


This is hilarious. Dutch strains were landrace hahahahaha.... hmmmm I wonder where the Dutch shit come from? I'm about 100% that it came from the USA. And then was takin to Amsterdam. Then most of it renamed, bred out to every thing they could.


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off? I'm tired of getting notifications that don't matter. Some of you need to stop shitposting.


Everybody keeps passing me up,when my jerk time comes.. don't know why?
Anybody want to jerk my chicken?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Everybody keeps passing me up,when my jerk time comes.. don't know why?
> Anybody want to jerk my chicken?
> View attachment 4118164


i have a great jerk recipe.the trick to mine is a minimum 3-day marinade


----------



## tatonka (Apr 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Everybody keeps passing me up,when my jerk time comes.. don't know why?
> Anybody want to jerk my chicken?
> View attachment 4118164


Caribbean landrace chicken!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

More Nug Shots.
JP 1JP2JP3


----------



## tatonka (Apr 7, 2018)

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/amanda-feilding/jamaican-cannabis-landrac_b_9110156.html

The 60"s were before the 80"s right?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> More Nug Shots.
> JP 1View attachment 4118174JP2View attachment 4118175JP3View attachment 4118177


I am impressed. Great work. Looks like I need to get Jelly Pie for my stable


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I am impressed. Great work. Looks like I need to get Jelly Pie for my stable


I’m very happy with the results. All three plants I grew had great resin production, very loud terps, and the yield was decent. I think if topped they would produce quite a bit more.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off? I'm tired of getting notifications that don't matter. Some of you need to stop shitposting.


We upset the snowflake . 
But I’ll go for a handy ...


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2018)

Ghost town f2 
 
Stardawg type taste,hulk type stone,breaks down very good.the stone is strong with this one.


----------



## EastCoastIndica (Apr 7, 2018)

Greenpoint is a paid sponsor at ICmag so his sub forum over there has been opened again. He posted there that the S1's come from an old ICmag member in California who started a seed company and wasn't getting anywhere plus afraid of the flak he would get releasing these S1. Gu flew over and checked things out and must have looked good as he is selling them now.


----------



## genuity (Apr 7, 2018)

EastCoastIndica said:


> Greenpoint is a paid sponser at ICmag so his sub forum over there has been opened again. He posted there that the S1's come from an old ICmag member in California who started a seed company and wasn't getting anywhere plus afraid of the flak he would get releasing these S1. Gu flew over and checked things out and must have looked good as he is selling them now.


 
You want a cookie..?

I'm just high,so take all my post today as that.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m very happy with the results. All three plants I grew had great resin production, very loud terps, and the yield was decent. I think if topped they would produce quite a bit more.



Was there some variation between the 3?

I like to pick and choose.For me beans tossing some different phenos is a plus.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Everybody keeps passing me up,when my jerk time comes.. don't know why?
> Anybody want to jerk my chicken?
> View attachment 4118164


Looks good


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Was there some variation between the 3?
> 
> I like to pick and choose.For me beans tossing some different phenos is a plus.


Yes number 1 is a Stardawg leaning pheno. It smells like the chronic halitosis of Chem D. Phenotypes 2 and 3 are close. Both are fruity/ grapes with incense mixed in. 2 has more incense and less grape.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4118207
> You want a cookie..?
> 
> I'm just high,so take all my post today as that.


I want a cookie........I frickin love cookies. I literally never say no to a cookie.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I want a cookie........I frickin love cookies. I literally never say no to a cookie.


Same lol


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 7, 2018)

Maybe come Sept. Oct. I'll actually be able to contribute some legit pics to this thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Maybe come Sept. Oct. I'll actually be able to contribute some legit pics to this thread.View attachment 4118213


What's growing in the 6-packs?


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4118207
> You want a cookie..?
> 
> I'm just high,so take all my post today as that.


I love that strain, got a cut in 2015 that had a killer buzz and smell... 
Just doing the Cookie Wreck this year for a little cookie love.


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's growing in the 6-packs?


The trays in front are all petunias and calendula for my daughters place. The other tray is tomatoes, bell peppers, kale, spinach and collards for now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The trays in front are all petunias and calendula for my daughters place. The other tray is tomatoes, bell peppers, kale, spinach and collards for now.


Nice! 
My non-cannabis crop is getting a good soak on the deck.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off?


_




genuity said:



Anybody want to jerk my chicken?

Click to expand...

 



_


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush got the hack today on day 51. Just wow. Petioles are frosted too haha. This was a Triploid from seed, and had some branches self top. The smell is wow impressive. Raspberry is a very difficult smell to replicate so the fact it’s naturally in the buds is very impressive. The smell is better than raspberries a bit due to the sweetness it adds to that smell. So it’s like a raspberry coulis smell more so.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2018)

I love those Macro shots!


----------



## cookie master (Apr 7, 2018)

Any one else have wild west series self topping? at least they got the first node out so they arent doa. the center turns into a leaf and no more nodes. its on coper chem and deputy so it has to be the male


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

Why no reverse auctions @Gu~ ???


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2018)

cookie master said:


> Any one else have wild west series self topping? at least they got the first node out so they arent doa. the center turns into a leaf and no more nodes. its on coper chem and deputy so it has to be the male


I've had that happen with many different strains over the yrs. I don't believe there's a correlation its just one of those weird mutations that happens from time to time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why no reverse auctions @Gu~ ???


He takes weekends off?


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

Another Pure Raspberry Kush picture. It has purples, pinks, midnight greens normal greens going on. Colors are a beauty to witness.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 7, 2018)

Didn't see any self topping with Pioneer or Chinook

Raindance is swimming... did anyone else get a pack of Raindance not in white breeder foil but a green ziplock?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> CSI Humboldt?


Yes


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

O.B.S. day 2 of flower. She will be making some babies this run. Gonna be a cross i think.
  

On the left there's Texas Butter and Jelly Pie.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> He takes weekends off?


The auctions run over the weekends tho.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4118330
> Another Pure Raspberry Kush picture. It has purples, pinks, midnight greens normal greens going on. Colors are a beauty to witness.


How many days in? Doesn't look like very many amber trichs. Might jus be the picture tho


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 7, 2018)

Another day another pack of Copper Chem..Son grabbed a 3rd pack yesterday morning..I mean $40


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How many days in? Doesn't look like very many amber trichs. Might jus be the picture tho


That was a sort of lowerish bud in the middle of the plant and not receiving any real direct light. I go for milky not amber on the trichs. In another shot I had but not a “post photo” it had 3 amber trichs in a frame. It all depends though. How many remain clear vs how many are amber ya know? Like will I get more clears to go cloudy vs how many may go amber in that same time frame? Just all depends I think.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The auctions run over the weekends tho.


hmmm, not sure then. I only check the auctions once in a while and cant recall if they run when he's out of town or off for the weekend. But, he does have other staff members now so who knows. 
They seem to be sporadic at times but knowing GU this is probably strategic marketing due to the 4/20 promos approaching. 
We may even see a "pre-sale". 
Time will tell


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 7, 2018)

MoonDance 5-6 weeks..


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4118330
> Another Pure Raspberry Kush picture. It has purples, pinks, midnight greens normal greens going on. Colors are a beauty to witness.


I have a pack of them.Never panned on popping them.i might reconsider


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have a pack of them.Never panned on popping them.i might reconsider


I would pop them again if I didn’t clone this one. I am running it again for sure and going for a big one. I didn’t have the nutes dialed in plus I just eventually put it in to see what it could do since another turned out to be male.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I would pop them again if I didn’t clone this one. I am running it again for sure and going for a big one. I didn’t have the nutes dialed in plus I just eventually put it in to see what it could do since another turned out to be male.


were they canaventures pure raspberry kush?not sure how you could have gotten a male.those are feminized seeds


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

yes they're cannaventure. Sorry I can see why the confusion on that. So the male was another seed from a totally different strain and breeder. Just simply went into the flower room and turned out to be a male on that seed. Was a cannalope haze. Two turned out to be male actually. I was pheno hunting and at the time I wanted to find strains/keepers to grow bigger next run. Otherwise I wouldve taken longer to find all the ones I did. And I didn;t need a huge yield of each one so made most sense for my situation. The cannalope haze smells great and sweet, but the frost is just not worthy compared to others I have. Will be some big coals, but very hairy and not much calyx formation. Actually have to look inside beyond the hairs to find calyx and frost lol. But smells good but still not as good as some others I have and they are frost worthy for keeping.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> That was a sort of lowerish bud in the middle of the plant and not receiving any real direct light. I go for milky not amber on the trichs. In another shot I had but not a “post photo” it had 3 amber trichs in a frame. It all depends though. How many remain clear vs how many are amber ya know? Like will I get more clears to go cloudy vs how many may go amber in that same time frame? Just all depends I think.


 I def know what you mean only reason I said Amber and not milky is bc it's hard to see milky in a pic. I mean it looks phenomenal either way. Makes me wanna buy cannaventure gear.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I def know what you mean only reason I said Amber and not milky is bc it's hard to see milky in a pic. I mean it looks phenomenal either way. Makes me wanna buy cannaventure gear.


Ya it was actually funny because with the Pink Trichomes I was like ok, what happens with a pink trichome, does it go cloudy or what lol. Then what is the amber color of a pink trichome head too haha. Was a little more difficult to tell since I am not a super experienced medical grower.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya it was actually funny because with the Pink Trichomes I was like ok, what happens with a pink trichome, does it go cloudy or what lol. Then what is the amber color of a pink trichome head too haha. Was a little more difficult to tell since I am not a super experienced medical grower.


I run a mass medical strains lambs pupil that went completely purple. You couldn't tell when it done. The very first sign of trichs were purple/reddish.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 7, 2018)

These pictures are all DreamCatcher on day 50. It’s got the big top coalas for how big the plant is so that’s appealing. But the frost is great and also the smell is definitely blueberry dominant with some funk/fermentation. It’s very nice smelling. I’ve grown dj’s blueberry my first grow so I know that smell. This has something else from the stardawg I would imagine or could be the ssh in the blue dream. Another keeper I found. It’s not done yet either so I’m excited to see it keep going.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is hilarious. Dutch strains were landrace hahahahaha.... hmmmm I wonder where the Dutch shit come from? I'm about 100% that it came from the USA. And then was takin to Amsterdam. Then most of it renamed, bred out to every thing they could.


Are you really saying Afghan, Skunk, Haze are not inbred landrace strains?

*And you are laughing at me, lol? *

Funny....

.....

Some of the dutch stuff came from here there is no disputing that nor was it the point. It was moved their because over regulation and it was masterfully bred over there because they had far more freedom to do so. I like America too. I am American after all, but facts are facts /shrug not sure why anyone would be up in arms over this.



Bakersfield said:


> 40amp said the Dutch strains were landrace and they'll produce a ton compared to our puny American strains.
> I don't have the time or desire to quote him directly. You'll have to look it up, lol.
> 
> Greenpoint FTW


Yup and it is true. Our focus is mainly indoor quality. 3/4 of the shit won't even last a spring outdoors. Stardog and Chem4 yield above average. They don't touch a solid NL, Skunk, African, South American, or Af x Skunk line (most of our stuff is highly inbred hybrid versions of these). You can see this easily outdoors. When I look to add structure, vigor, resistance, and yield to a line it almost never involves an American parent /shrug. It is always Spanish, Canadian, or Dutch bred lines. When I look to increase quality it is typically American. We have without a doubt the best quality weed in the world.


You can attempt to knock and denigrate Dutch product all day long but it is quite apparent to anyone who is in agribusiness whether it is pot, tomatoes, or lettuce that the Dutch are absolute masters in not only breeding, but even the tiniest thing such as water conservation. They feed the vast majority or Europe and do it with about half the water and 30% less waste over all. They are an agribusiness powerhouse. It is absolutely mind blowing to tour over there. There is a reason the top Universities in agribusiness in the states go over there and study for masters and graduate programs. IE Cornell, University of Illinois, Iowa, Stanford, Clemson, Texas A&M...list goes on.

*It is good to step out of your closet grow every once in awhile /shrug*

https://www.nationalgeographic.com/magazine/2017/09/holland-agriculture-sustainable-farming/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4863106/The-hi-tech-future-farming-Netherlands.html


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Are you really saying Afghan, Skunk, Haze are not inbred landrace strains?
> 
> *And you are laughing at me*


Yep, that's what I'm saying. Landraces are exactly that, while Heirlooms they may be.


> *It is good to step out of your closet grow every once in awhile /shrug*


Hahaha closet grower, I assure you I am not.
BTW, I've grown Dutch strains and their yields were no where near what I've pulled from Gu~'s gear. You can check these out in this thread with a little search.
Do you have any proof of these superior Dutch genetics, you know like something you've grown? 

The rest of your post comes across to me as _Batavophile _claptrap. 
tl;dr


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yep, that's what I'm saying. Landraces are exactly that, while Heirlooms they may be.
> The rest of your post comes across to me as _Batavophile _claptrap.
> tl;dr


 
LoL. You guys are bad...One dude thinks landrace are heirlooms and another that asks when clones stop improving lol....like they continually improve over time or something. Wow.

Do you guys need me to cite my sources lol?



> heir·loom
> ˈerlo͞om/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> View attachment 4118531
> LoL. You guys are bad...One dude thinks landrace are heirlooms and another that asks when clones stop improving lol....like they continually improve over time or something. Wow.
> 
> Do you guys need me to cite my sources lol?


Your reading comprehension matches you accusation.
Read again and respond like a big boy.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmfao.... I love this thread.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 7, 2018)

My reply had your entire original quote. You edited I see and not much has changed. This is the difference between actually knowing wtf you are talking about and pretending. Good day /smh


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

Wrong, I only added content I did not change a word, doof!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't really understand how you could be so incredibly stupid, to think that these Dutch Skunks and such are landrace strains. 
They could however become heirlooms, dummy!
How's that for clarification, to your know it all, condescending ICmag loving Dutch fluffing expertise?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> View attachment 4118531
> LoL. You guys are bad...One dude thinks landrace are heirlooms and another that asks when clones stop improving lol....like they continually improve over time or something. Wow.
> 
> Do you guys need me to cite my sources lol?


Landrices suck.all the ones I see are shit.there like collectors items for die hard old heads that drink pumpkin spice lates.ill take hybrid inbred parents over any of that bullshit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't really understand how you could be so incredibly stupid, to think that these Dutch Skunks and such are landrace strains.
> They could however become heirlooms, dummy!
> How's that for clarification, to your know it all, condescending ICmag loving Dutch fluffing expertise?


Ima have to agree with ol Baker on this one.fuck the dutch.nobody wants any of that bullshit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Although I do think IBL,landrice and heirloom are the same thing.im not looking shit up on Google to post links just from the top of my head.landrice I believe is a land locked plant that has open bred itself for ages into a straight up stable strain which technically makes it a heirloom.
Doesn't change the fact all the ones I have see are stringy ass ditch weed.
I still say fuck the dutch


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 7, 2018)

Lucky 13?  Hope to get to these sometime soon.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

Jelly Pie #3 in natural light.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 7, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what Stardawg's serrations look like? I have two males with distinctly different serrations, one smooth and another jagged.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Jelly Pie #3 in natural light.View attachment 4118541View attachment 4118542 View attachment 4118543


Looks great! That Jelly Pie is one of my favorite strains of all time.
How do you like?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks great! That Jelly Pie is one of my favorite strains of all time.
> How do you like?


I love it. It’s potent, tons of terps, and yields well.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Can anyone tell me what Stardawg's serrations look like? I have two males with distinctly different serrations, one smooth and another jagged.


The second pic. A good Stardawg cut will have double serrated leaves. third point from your thumb is what im talking about. The more the better, lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Are you really saying Afghan, Skunk, Haze are not inbred landrace strains?
> 
> *And you are laughing at me, lol? *
> 
> Funny....


You’ve officially lost all credibility, if you ever had any to begin with.

The most important strains for early work: Haze, Skunk, and Northern Lights.

All are worked hybrids. The furthest thing from a landrace possible. It’s astounding that you can call them a landrace with a straight face.

On top of that, all 3 of them were worked heavily BEFORE they ever made it to Europe.

Nobody can deny that the Netherlands did a lot for cannabis. Neville, in particular, was a great breeder and a lot of genetics would be lost if the Netherlands didn’t become a haven for cannabis breeding. But the majority of their work, particularly Skunkman’s, comes from the hard work of American breeders. Now that the best genetics are firmly back in America, you can see how far Europe has fallen when it comes to premium genetics.

Furthermore, whenever I hear people talking about how much better pot used to be just landraces, all I can do is roll my fucking eyes. It’s rose-tinted glasses and nothing else. Landrace strains still need to be worked. Listen to interviews with Bodhi, Nspecta and others, and they’ll be the first to say that landraces need to be worked before they’re commercially viable. Our cannabis today is inbred. We’ve lost some genotypic and phenotypic variability along the way. But overall, pot is so much better now than it used to be.

Also, the majority of growers, even those old school guys, never grew landrace strains. Clearly you haven’t, if you believe something like Skunk is a landrace.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 7, 2018)

Well duh ALL weed originated from some land some where lol

I agree the dutch are masters of agriculture
But mastery is found everywhere


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’ve officially lost all credibility, if you ever had any to begin with.
> 
> The most important strains for early work: Haze, Skunk, and Northern Lights.
> 
> ...


Some truth.i was thinking the same thing when ol dude said landrace and northern lights in the same sentence.i didnt wanna say shit but yeah.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

This is some good Green point info going down here lately, lol. Semantics.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Some of Nevils best work came from G13 he got in the States, plus Hashplant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is some good Green point info going down here lately, lol. Semantics.


rocker335 said: ↑
Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2018)

I was just stirring the shit bucket, lol. I love watching people argue over "facts."


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 7, 2018)

greywind said:


> Yup, another know it all, grand ninja master level, organic beyond the stars, here to teach the masses because they know better, 4Billionamps4'Merica, has just joined the ignore club. Third one is the charm yeah?!? Cheers and happy hunting all!


He made mine too. 

Ante no one got no time for that shit ! 
Snap snap.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was just stirring the shit bucket, lol. I love watching people argue over "facts."


I was just giving props to rocker. In retrospect, he may have had a point.....ha ha ha etc


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> rocker335 said: ↑
> Hey, this is a *Greenpoint Seeds thread*. Why are some of you mucking about here and using this as your personal grow journals/ chatroom for jerking each other off?


We are bored watching plants grow, lol


----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Sex testing a bunch of Greenpoint babies on Monday


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## blissfest (Apr 7, 2018)

Saves a shit load of time and grow space 
http://www.phylosbioscience.com/rapid-cannabis-sexing/


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I was just giving props to rocker. In retrospect, he may have had a point.....ha ha ha etc


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


>


Screw all this chatroom BS !

We were Bakersfield bound in the California dream
Down the road laid the promised land


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Saves a shit load of time and grow space
> http://www.phylosbioscience.com/rapid-cannabis-sexing/


That's pretty bad ass.the luxury of living in a legal state


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Screw all this chatroom BS !
> 
> We were Bakersfield bound in the California dream
> Down the road laid the promised land


I like buck Owen's version of bakersfield.pretty neat song


----------



## kona gold (Apr 7, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Some of Nevils best work came from G13 he got in the States, plus Hashplant.


Still one of the all-time best strains...... Northern lights 1 and 5!!!!
Such amazing genetics!!
Hashy, skunk, piney, and some kind of berrish trip.
#1 was a narcotic nightmare!! Heavy rush with some serious paranoia, could take down a charging rhino! Hard to even swallow and talk!! Many killer strains used these as parents for crosses.
#5 Uber potent as well, and great flavor, my ultimate favorite, because the high was positive, extremely relaxing and happy. Blissful euphoria!! 
BCSC had the real #5 but must not anymore! Sad!
Also northern lights had that neon green furry look that I just don't see around anymore! 
Talk about bag appeal!
So to all you new comers to the game who believe in F1's are the greatest, because you think an F4+ looses vigor! You don't know shit about breeding!!!!
Because that strain was inbred for over 25 years!
Breeding is going to that level, pollen chucking, even the best Bodhi Greenpoint, is just that chucking. You have no idea what Stardawg is going to do in future generations.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I like buck Owen's version of bakersfield.pretty neat song


That Bakersfield Bound album by Chris and Herb is a very faithful tribute to artists of that area and era. It's all loaded on YT, and a good mood lifter - not that _this thread could use it or anything.  _


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2018)

"I'm so ugly my mom had to tie a steak around my neck so the dog would play with me."


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

Meanwhile, somewhere in Alaska, Bako prepares a very small nug of Dreamcatcher to help warm his igloo and entice his fellow villagers to stop by and trade some muktuk and seal oil.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2018)

How similar is the stardawg to the chemdawg #4?

The clone I grew of chem #4 in 2009 was a big stretchy girl with candy tasting buds covered in trichs. I got the clone fro Harborside so I don't know how legit it was but it has similar leaf structures as these 2 cookies N chem seedlings I have.

Is it safe to assume the cookies N chem will stretch out pretty good?

The 2nd from right row are 2 CnCs with their broad leaves.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> The second pic. A good Stardawg cut will have double serrated leaves. third point from your thumb is what im talking about. The more the better, lol


Thank you!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Meanwhile, somewhere in Alaska, Bako prepares a very small nug of Dreamcatcher to help warm his igloo and entice his fellow villagers to stop by and trade some muktuk and seal oil.
> View attachment 4118612


Stop using baby’s to hold your buds , it’s just as bad as photo shop. 


Nice branch .


----------



## blissfest (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Still one of the all-time best strains...... Northern lights 1 and 5!!!!
> Such amazing genetics!!
> Hashy, skunk, piney, and some kind of berrish trip.
> #1 was a narcotic nightmare!! Heavy rush with some serious paranoia, could take down a charging rhino! Hard to even swallow and talk!! Many killer strains used these as parents for crosses.
> ...


I hate myself for not trying to preserve the original NL's from Nevil's stock. I was young and not thinking clearly 30 years ago, lol! We grew the most amazing Northern Lights plants gorilla style, in the late 80's-Early 90's. Beautiful big Christmas trees, with perfect structure, and wonderful potent flowers. I want to cry, lol


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Can anyone tell me what Stardawg's serrations look like? I have two males with distinctly different serrations, one smooth and another jagged.


These are Bodega Bubblegums by the way


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> These are Bodega Bubblegums by the way


Here is a picture of my Stardawg leaning female for comparison.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> I hate myself for not trying to preserve the original NL's from Nevil's stock. I was young and not thinking clearly 30 years ago, lol! We grew the most amazing Northern Lights plants gorilla style, in the late 80's-Early 90's. Beautiful big Christmas trees, with perfect structure, and wonderful potent flowers. I want to cry, lol


What I wouldn't give to see one grown outside like that!
They had such great structure, I could only imagine a big one.
Some of the best buds to come out of Humboldt and Washington were Northern Lights!
Could kick myself in the sac for losing their one as well.

I remember the High Times from the 80's and 90's, with some of the meanest looking Northern Lights pictures!
Legendary

And without Northern Lights there would be no Stardawg , cause you know it's got it in there somewhere.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> What I wouldn't give to see one grown outside like that!
> They had such great structure, I could only imagine a big one.
> Some of the best buds to come out of Humboldt and Washington were Northern Lights!
> Could kick myself in the sac for losing their one as well.
> ...


The best weed from Washington for me and many others, at that time was the UW strain.
I wouldn't be surprised to find that it and Northern Lights aren't somehow closely related.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The best weed from Washington for me and many others, at that time was the UW strain.
> I wouldn't be surprised to find that it and Northern Lights aren't somehow closely related.


I have a feeling they are related as well.
Many similarities, I would assume it was a highly selected Northern Lights cross.

Some of the best weed came out of Washington and Oregon back in the day, as well as Humboldt.
Seattle was a super hot spot. My one friend, who was in a Seattle gang, used to get such amazing chronic, his friends would ship it to Hawai'i in the early 90's. Insane stuff!! Would sell it in gram bags for $35.
We would regularly pay $150-200 for a quarter back then. And the price didn't matter at all!!!! Would still pay that price to ride that train again!
You truly can't put a price on that kind of quality. The high was such an enlightening and bonding experience. Some great friendships were established when you smoked that kind of herb together.
That just doesn't happen today!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is it safe to assume the cookies N chem will stretch out pretty good?


I've got three currently just past 4 weeks in bloom. None have stretched much at all. 
Untopped.


Topped - two on either side w/ a jelly pie in the middle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

My chinooks are a bit fluffy & foxtailed -- but they're getting frosty. 
 
Day 63


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The best weed from Washington for me and many others, at that time was the UW strain.
> I wouldn't be surprised to find that it and Northern Lights aren't somehow closely related.


UW purple is still around! 
It's great for medicinal use but tastes *very* earthy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> UW purple is still around!
> It's great for medicinal use but tastes *very* earthy.


Yes, UW Purps an awesome strain, but the version my buddy grew and I would smoke was not a purple strain.
Somebody should create a UW Purple and Gold Strain for the school.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a picture of my Stardawg leaning female for comparison.View attachment 4118775View attachment 4118777


Those look great. I cannot really tell by zooming on photos on my phone. Are the serrations smooth or sawtoothed and jagged?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> UW purple is still around!
> It's great for medicinal use but tastes *very* earthy.


I have S1's of the original UW. I need to S2 them soon since I made these back in 2013.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 8, 2018)

I like this thread but can i get more info on the strains ? 

Like i see some fire ass pics but no descriptions .. lub da nugs and a few others gave a few smoke reports smells and tastes but for the most part i still have to google somewhere else 

Just like little comparisons would help for example cookies and chem does it smoke more like cookies or chem ? Does bodega gum taste or smell like gum ? 

Im not tryna be a dick i just like to have the info


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Those look great. I cannot really tell by zooming on photos on my phone. Are the serrations smooth or sawtoothed and jagged?


I'm not sure if the serrations transfer with the Stardawg dominance, I've never paid much attention. I have found many Stardawg dominant flower, terp, high and structured plants in all of the Greenpoint Stardawg crosses, that I've grown, except for the Dreamcatcher and Snake Oil.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

Nugs and glass. This is my oldest pipe, I got this sidecar in the mid-nineties. Sundance Kid #1. The SDK is funky citrusy and has a weird menthol like cooling effect when smoked. The stone us happy, euphoric , and potent.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nugs and glass. This is my oldest pipe, I got this sidecar in the mid-nineties. Sundance Kid #1. The SDK is funky citrusy and has a weird menthol like cooling effect when smoked. The stone us happy, euphoric , and potent.View attachment 4118840



Thank u for this .. sounds just like the high i get from straight sherbert .. i think u should put this as a review on the site would help a bunch of people


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Those look great. I cannot really tell by zooming on photos on my phone. Are the serrations smooth or sawtoothed and jagged?


I'm not sure if you've seen this picture or if you can clearly tell what your looking for in it.

Gu~ posted this last year. It's his Stardawg male.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> I like this thread but can i get more info on the strains ?
> 
> Like i see some fire ass pics but no descriptions .. lub da nugs and a few others gave a few smoke reports smells and tastes but for the most part i still have to google somewhere else
> 
> ...


Ask questions about specific strains. Depsite all the drama there are a few in here that have grown a lot of these out.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not sure if you've seen this picture or if you can clearly tell what your looking for in it.
> 
> Gu~ posted this last year. It's his Stardawg male.
> View attachment 4118850


Not trying to sound like a cannabis geek but that's a pretty sexy plant.

I'm really only asking so I can figure out which males are which without flowering my females out all the way first.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I have a feeling they are related as well.
> Many similarities, I would assume it was a highly selected Northern Lights cross.
> 
> Some of the best weed came out of Washington and Oregon back in the day, as well as Humboldt.
> ...


Did you ever try any MTF back in the 80's?
Most of it was exported to Hawaii and Washington in boxes of frozen salmon.
Hawaii, Alaska and Washington have a very tight connection with one another.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I have a feeling they are related as well.
> Many similarities, I would assume it was a highly selected Northern Lights cross.
> 
> Some of the best weed came out of Washington and Oregon back in the day, as well as Humboldt.
> ...


There were a lot of Canadians who made it rich from those prices back in the day. Especially when our dollar was worth in the low 50s compared to the us dollar. 5k a pound suddenly became closer to 10 after it was exchanged. Most of the industry here was solely for south of the border.
NL in my mind seems to be one of those that was so good and used so much for make something "bigger and better" that it was ignored as a stand alone. 
You would be hard pressed to find many popular strains today that NL #2 or #5 are not somewhere in their family tree. I recall one being super potent and one yielded. Cant remember which was what lol
I often here people say I only think the weed from back then was better because I am being nostalgic but I am not so sure. We had killer weed in the 90s and while THC potency may of very well gone up I often wonder what has been lost in order to achieve that. There is a lot more to cannabis then THC.
Oh and my 11 Pig Whistle and 11 Night Rider are above ground.(for Greenpoint relevance) 
Cheers


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you ever try any MTF back in the 80's?
> Most of it was exported to Hawaii and Washington in boxes of frozen salmon.
> Hawaii, Alaska and Washington have a very tight connection with one another.


You are correct sir!
Hawai'i, Washington, Alaska very tight back then. Great to know someone who knows!
I was blessed to come across that strain in the early 90's!!!!!
Another amazing strain! We were so blessed back then.
I was able to obtain a quarter for $150, was a deal.
This one had quarter size beautiful round disk shaped buds with just insane white crystal. Smelling of skunk primarily, but undertones of hashy buttery pine. But very hard to describe.
Incredibly potent!! Such a fun experience.
Never saw her again.
I got Twisty Treat Thunderfuck, and it is as close as I have come to her. Although she is a hybrid to a 90' sativa. So it adds some lemon trip to it. 
IIam thinking that the original was the original Romulan that was bred up there, or a hybrid of it. As the one one I smoked has that deep skunky dankness with some piney trip.
The one pheno I have puts out that same insane resin. Is very much sativa, but has big pretty solid nugs and is a fast finisher. Which to me makes sense as if you gonna have any chance in Alaska it's gonna have to finish quick, bit also being bred up there yield is going to increase with the light hours.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> There were a lot of Canadians who made it rich from those prices back in the day. Especially when our dollar was worth in the low 50s compared to the us dollar. 5k a pound suddenly became closer to 10 after it was exchanged. Most of the industry here was solely for south of the border.
> NL in my mind seems to be one of those that was so good and used so much for make something "bigger and better" that it was ignored as a stand alone.
> You would be hard pressed to find many popular strains today that NL #2 or #5 are not somewhere in their family tree. I recall one being super potent and one yielded. Cant remember which was what lol
> I often here people say I only think the weed from back then was better because I am being nostalgic but I am not so sure. We had killer weed in the 90s and while THC potency may of very well gone up I often wonder what has been lost in order to achieve that. There is a lot more to cannabis then THC.
> ...


Very well said my friend.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd venture a wager that "in the future" stardawg keeps on producing dank, any evidence to the contrary @kona gold 

Raindance in vermiculite, nothing up yet.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Those look great. I cannot really tell by zooming on photos on my phone. Are the serrations smooth or sawtoothed and jagged?


I’d say sawtoothed and jagged.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd venture a wager that "in the future" stardawg keeps on producing dank, any evidence to the contrary @kona gold
> 
> Raindance in vermiculite, nothing up yet.


No evidence of that so far, but once folks start popping their F2's and if they go to F3 then we will see.
I am hoping it turns out to be stable, and not start becoming recessive dominant.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nugs and glass. This is my oldest pipe, I got this sidecar in the mid-nineties. Sundance Kid #1. The SDK is funky citrusy and has a weird menthol like cooling effect when smoked. The stone us happy, euphoric , and potent.View attachment 4118840


Wow!!!
Now that sounds very unique.
I only experienced that one time!
A friend in Cali had this strain called purple Mikado. Nothing like Mikado. But had the most crazy incense dankness menthol. And when you took a rip, it actually cooled your throat down. But that one was so strong, it was like acid!

Never had I experienced a smoke that cooled my throat. And it had that cooling for minutes after. Every breath cool. 
Trippy. My throat would love a strain like that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Wow!!!
> Now that sounds very unique.
> I only experienced that one time!
> A friend in Cali had this strain called purple Mikado. Nothing like Mikado. But had the most crazy incense dankness menthol. And when you took a rip, it actually cooled your throat down. But that one was so strong, it was like acid!


It’s a first for me. It’s kind of funny, this plant was close to getting discarded. It grew slow and seemed weak to start, I kept it in the back corner of my tent. It has been a nice surprise to say the least. I’ll be hunting for this phenotype in the future. I may get a second pack of SDK just for that reason, but I do have six seeds left to pop.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Wow!!!
> Now that sounds very unique.
> I only experienced that one time!
> A friend in Cali had this strain called purple Mikado. Nothing like Mikado. But had the most crazy incense dankness menthol. And when you took a rip, it actually cooled your throat down. But that one was so strong, it was like acid!
> ...


I grew out a "Bubblegummer" from Female Seeds and it was straight menthol both smell and taste....like smoking a Newport cigarette. I was hoping for bubblegum and got Wrigleys spearmint haha
I have some Bodhi "Solos Stash" right now that smells like menthol but not so much on the taste.
I fuggin hate mint/menthol


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You are correct sir!
> Hawai'i, Washington, Alaska very tight back then. Great to know someone who knows!
> I was blessed to come across that strain in the early 90's!!!!!
> Another amazing strain! We were so blessed back then.
> ...


i'm growing dr greenthumbs sativa MTF right now. supposed to be the real deal. and i have smoked the real deal recently. a friend who goes to Alaska a couple times a year brings some back. lime green, frosty as fuck and very uplifting. i am hoping the dr GT's the the same. dr gruber has a thread going with the MTF right now. he is about to harvest

https://www.rollitup.org/t/matanuska-thunderfuck.956221/


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I grew out a "Bubblegummer" from Female Seeds and it was straight menthol both smell and taste....like smoking a Newport cigarette. I was hoping for bubblegum and got Wrigleys spearmint haha
> I have some Bodhi "Solos Stash" right now that smells like menthol but not so much on the taste.
> I fuggin hate mint/menthol


My SDK doesn’t taste like menthol at all, just has a strange cooling effect. The taste is pure citrus, lemony funk. I could see how menthol flavor would be off putting.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You are correct sir!
> Hawai'i, Washington, Alaska very tight back then. Great to know someone who knows!
> I was blessed to come across that strain in the early 90's!!!!!
> Another amazing strain! We were so blessed back then.
> ...


You guys are bringing me back to my younger days. Living in Montana we were spoiled with great Washington Chronic,
We also used to get a pile of Beasters (Canadian B.C.) I am glad that I can legally grow my own now. Science Experiments


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My SDK doesn’t taste like menthol at all, just has a strange cooling effect. The taste is pure citrus, lemony funk. I could see how menthol flavor would be off putting.


Yea that purple Mikado didn't have a menthol smell. Only slight. But I was when you blew the smoke out you could feel the menthol.
I wouldn't want a strain that smelled like menthol either.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Yea that purple Mikado didn't have a menthol smell. Only slight. But I was when you blew the smoke out you could feel the menthol.
> I wouldn't want a strain that smelled like menthol either.


Menthol sounds awesome! 

I smoked Kools for decades...


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm growing dr greenthumbs sativa MTF right now. supposed to be the real deal. and i have smoked the real deal recently. a friend who goes to Alaska a couple times a year brings some back. lime green, frosty as fuck and very uplifting. i am hoping the dr GT's the the same. dr gruber has a thread going with the MTF right now. he is about to harvest
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/matanuska-thunderfuck.956221/


I am praying you find it bro!!
Good vibes going out to you and your beans!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Menthol sounds awesome!
> 
> I smoked Kools for decades...


Kools , gotta love it!!!
Between those and Newport's for a short period I smoked those!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I grew out a "Bubblegummer" from Female Seeds and it was straight menthol both smell and taste....like smoking a Newport cigarette. I was hoping for bubblegum and got Wrigleys spearmint haha
> I have some Bodhi "Solos Stash" right now that smells like menthol but not so much on the taste.
> I fuggin hate mint/menthol


I'm not a big fan of "earthy" and pine terps. 
This is probably why greenpoint seeds are so popular -- variety.
And I'm not just talking about product lines. I'm talking about diversity within the F1 gene pools.
People have different preferences.
For example, I am always looking for fire strains that have minimal smell. While I realize this affects bag appeal, I run an outdoor crop every year and don't want to stink out my neighbors. They're cool with my herb garden for the most part, but it shouldn't be obnoxious. 
Last September I even ran an ozone generator in the morning, right when the smell was peaking.
It's only a problem when there's no breeze and odors are concentrated. Ozone actually helped more than I expected...


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not a big fan of "earthy" and pine terps.
> This is probably why greenpoint seeds are so popular -- variety.
> And I'm not just talking about product lines. I'm talking about diversity within the F1 gene pools.
> People have different preferences.
> ...


Ozone outdoors!?!
Who would have thought it!
Great to know, thanks for the info


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I am praying you find it bro!!
> Good vibes going out to you and your beans!


thanks man, have heard good things about the dr GT beans, fingers crossed.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 8, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'd venture a wager that "in the future" stardawg keeps on producing dank, any evidence to the contrary @kona gold
> 
> Raindance in vermiculite, nothing up yet.


Im in a slow process of making a Stardawg IBL "Cubng" from Topdawgs 2012 release. I made F2's from a stud male from that release. I grew a bunch out, and selected a badass male. He is amazing, and the Son of this plant in the pic. Now he needs to breed his mother, sounds sick doesn't it, lol. Then I'll grow a lot of those seeds out, and select another stud to pollinate mom again. Grow those seeds out, and see where im at. Maybe do it another time if I have to Gu works with Stardawg, so this post is kinda relative, lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I grew out a "Bubblegummer" from Female Seeds and it was straight menthol both smell and taste....like smoking a Newport cigarette. I was hoping for bubblegum and got Wrigleys spearmint haha
> I have some Bodhi "Solos Stash" right now that smells like menthol but not so much on the taste.
> I fuggin hate mint/menthol


Haha the th seeds bubblegum i got goin in veg now is not impressing me with its very not bubblegum smell haha


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Wow!!!
> Now that sounds very unique.
> I only experienced that one time!
> A friend in Cali had this strain called purple Mikado. Nothing like Mikado. But had the most crazy incense dankness menthol. And when you took a rip, it actually cooled your throat down. But that one was so strong, it was like acid!
> ...


Very interesting that you all brought this up. I grew out a Mikush clone a while back that strongly resembled GSC but had a very strong menthol flavor. I didn't much care for it and gave it all away.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 8, 2018)

Bliss u got alotta fire whats ya top 5 strains rn ? 

That stardawg looks a1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Ozone outdoors!?!
> Who would have thought it!
> Great to know, thanks for the info


Yep, hunters use it too.
"Ozonics" or something like that...
-- edit --
Here's the one I use:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JAP7388/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1





After my indoor crop is finished and I've cleaned up, I'll run ozone for several hours to cleanse the area.
Kills the crap out of mold/mildew and I'm pretty sure it will kill bugs too if the O3 concentration is high enough.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha the th seeds bubblegum i got goin in veg now is not impressing me with its very not bubblegum smell haha


The bubblegum I grew many moons ago did not take on its hubba bubba until halfway or so into flowering and even then it wasn't overly strong until after about 6 weeks- 2 months in jars. At that point nobody even had to be told what the strain was once they smelled it. Instead they asked where their comic was  
That bubblegum also had a juicy fruit pheno. 
Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha the th seeds bubblegum i got goin in veg now is not impressing me with its very not bubblegum smell haha


Hah, same experience here. I grew out a half pack of THSeeds Bubblegum several years ago. I got absolutely no Bubblegum flavor or scent. It produced a ton of medicore weed. I still have half a pack of seeds buried in my seed jar.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 8, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Bliss u got alotta fire whats ya top 5 strains rn ?
> 
> That stardawg looks a1


I have around 15 Keepers at this time. They're all really nice. But my Stardawg cuts, and Black Triangle I cant see ever letting go. Im growing a lot of Gu's beans at the moment, looking forward to seeing what I find


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't really understand how you could be so incredibly stupid, to think that these Dutch Skunks and such are landrace strains.
> They could however become heirlooms, dummy!
> How's that for clarification, to your know it all, condescending ICmag loving Dutch fluffing expertise?


What part of "inbred landrace" do you not understand? Pure landrace was ever mentioned. Just because you start inbreeding does not mean you completely lose association. They are worked landrace based lines.



jayblaze710 said:


> You’ve officially lost all credibility, if you ever had any to begin with.
> 
> The most important strains for early work: Haze, Skunk, and Northern Lights.
> 
> All are worked hybrids. *The furthest thing from a landrace possible.* It’s astounding that you can call them a landrace with a straight face.


They are actually very close. It is when you breed worked lines to worked lines you really start to distance imo we can argue you about that all day.

You guys can try to play gotchya on semantics all day long /shrug. Doesn't change the fact one of you actually was questioning whether a clone improves over time on its own like a liquor or wine ages lol. Or has never noticed improvement in performance of clones or the fact they all don't stretch as much as the original seed plant.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What part of "inbred landrace" do you not understand? Pure landrace was ever mentioned. Just because you start inbreeding does not mean you completely lose association. They are worked landrace based lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well actually a clone can improve over time. As in when it is taken from a sexually mature plant as oppose to an unsexed one. Most people nowadays flower once pre flowers show. There was a time where that just showed sex. The alternating interludes and veg stacking was the sign they were ready to flower.
But anything beyond that no the genes do not improve over time. The growers knowledge of the specific genes and how to grow them do though. Which may give that impression.
I can also say I have grown lots of strains that the seed plant not only yielded more but better quality as well. When Black Domina first hit the scene our crops from seed were unfucking real. The clone crops from those same plants were still good but not even close to the seed ones.
I also have seen clones from a 17 year old mother that grew out great. I have seen clones from a 4 year old mother that already lost its punch. 
Growing is like life, the more I know, the more I realize how little I know.
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

I gotta feelings this OBS is gonna explode in a few days. I'm hoping she doesn't stretch too awful bad... She's gonna be making babies. O.B.S. × Mimosa and two for two on the Mimosa S1's hopefully one of them is nice. Bc she will get with mimosa pollen as well as jelly pie and Texas butter. Shits bout to get funky. Tryna bang out some high citrus with the obs× mimosa.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Growing is like life, the more I know, the more I realize how little I know.
> Cheers


Amen brother.
I still remember how proud I was after growing my first crop.
It was bug-infested hermie larf -- but to me, it was the bees knees... 
--edit--
And I got free seeds!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Hah, same experience here. I grew out a half pack of THSeeds Bubblegum several years ago. I got absolutely no Bubblegum flavor or scent. It produced a ton of medicore weed. I still have half a pack of seeds buried in my seed jar.


My understanding is that Thseeds lost the original mother and are using offspring as a replacement... same with serious seeds. He lost most of his orginal line up in the early 2000's... that's why the ak47 doesn't live up to the hype anymore. You want a solid bubblegum strain.. My money is on anything that has the Indiana cut mixed in it. I think greenpoint and BOG both use the legit cut in their mixes.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What part of "inbred landrace" do you not understand? Pure landrace was ever mentioned. Just because you start inbreeding does not mean you completely lose association. They are worked landrace based lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have no idea what the fuck you’re talking about.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Im in a slow process of making a Stardawg IBL "Cubng" from Topdawgs 2012 release. I made F2's from a stud male from that release. I grew a bunch out, and selected a badass male. He is amazing, and the Son of this plant in the pic. Now he needs to breed his mother, sounds sick doesn't it, lol. Then I'll grow a lot of those seeds out, and select another stud to pollinate mom again. Grow those seeds out, and see where im at. Maybe do it another time if I have to Gu works with Stardawg, so this post is kinda relative, lolView attachment 4118894


You have an amazing mom!!
Sounds like a great venture into the Stardawg.

Wish you all the best on that project.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very interesting that you all brought this up. I grew out a Mikush clone a while back that strongly resembled GSC but had a very strong menthol flavor. I didn't much care for it and gave it all away.


Thanks.
That IS very interesting!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 8, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Im in a slow process of making a Stardawg IBL "Cubng" from Topdawgs 2012 release. I made F2's from a stud male from that release. I grew a bunch out, and selected a badass male. He is amazing, and the Son of this plant in the pic. Now he needs to breed his mother, sounds sick doesn't it, lol. Then I'll grow a lot of those seeds out, and select another stud to pollinate mom again. Grow those seeds out, and see where im at. Maybe do it another time if I have to Gu works with Stardawg, so this post is kinda relative, lolView attachment 4118894


Looking great fam! What’s the flavor profile you getting off of her?


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, hunters use it too.
> "Ozonics" or something like that...
> -- edit --
> Here's the one I use:
> ...


Thank you so much @Chunky Stool !
Always looking to learn some cool stuff.
Sometimes when the trades stop blowing, the stink just lingers, and even though legal, I don't like anyone to know what i'm doing.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

Aloha @rikdabrick !
Just wanted to give a big mahaloz for your post the other day.
You have some good aloha brah!
I appreciate your offer, and next time I come to O'ahu I will drop you a pm.
The offer goes both ways, you ever come to Big Island, let me know, and make sure you have a blast!!
Aloha e malama pono.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 8, 2018)

Sorry Kona Gold I did not mean to quote you


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What part of "inbred landrace" do you not understand? Pure landrace was ever mentioned. Just because you start inbreeding does not mean you completely lose association. They are worked landrace based lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but just because you IBL a strain it will not fall into the category of a landrace, at least not in the next few human lifetimes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rikdabrick (Apr 8, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Aloha @rikdabrick !
> Just wanted to give a big mahaloz for your post the other day.
> You have some good aloha brah!
> I appreciate your offer, and next time I come to O'ahu I will drop you a pm.
> ...


Mahalo for the offer back! I'm actually on Maui. I have my doubts I'll make it over to the Bigs anytime soon. I lived in Fern Acres for awhile and have some good friends over there, but I pretty much have to be making money if I'm traveling and I don't have any business stuffs to do on the B.I., but hit me up if you head this way.

Greenpoint relevance: There's some Copper Chem in the preliminary veg stage in one of the greenhouses and maybe some more Raindance too. Pretty excited to see how they do for a summer crop.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 8, 2018)

Click me


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Click me


Yes


----------



## main cola (Apr 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Click me


My man this is awesome...I've been waiting patiently for the reverse auction to start again


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Click me


Oh I'm gonna go broke. 
On a side note, if only I would've waited 3 more days


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2018)

I've been digging these jelly pie pics from everyone. The temptation is about to get real.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Left front Texas Butter back left Jelly Pie


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey everybody the auctions are back


----------



## kona gold (Apr 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Mahalo for the offer back! I'm actually on Maui. I have my doubts I'll make it over to the Bigs anytime soon. I lived in Fern Acres for awhile and have some good friends over there, but I pretty much have to be making money if I'm traveling and I don't have any business stuffs to do on the B.I., but hit me up if you head this way.
> 
> Greenpoint relevance: There's some Copper Chem in the preliminary veg stage in one of the greenhouses and maybe some more Raindance too. Pretty excited to see how they do for a summer crop.


Maui more better yet!!!
Mahalo.
Fern acres, not a bad zone, but a little wet for me.
But private up der!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn was jus checkn out wit dosido for 47 bucks and someone sniped me.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn was jus checkn out wit dosido for 47 bucks and someone sniped me.


Everytime one of them prices starts to peak my interest it gets swiped, I figured come tomorrow early morning lots of customers will have gotten their fix and the numbers will be right


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn was jus checkn out wit dosido for 47 bucks and someone sniped me.


Don't feel too bad, 6 of the 7 packs I ordered on Friday are now in the auction


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Don't feel too bad, 6 of the 7 packs I ordered on Friday are now in the auction


Yeah I bought mimosa at 75 bucks to my door. Next day it was like 48. Lol


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 8, 2018)

@whytewidow OBS x Mimosa sounds fuuuuuckin yum.Hope that pans out for you.

Been watchin OBS for a friend myself.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow OBS x Mimosa sounds fuuuuuckin yum.Hope that pans out for you.
> 
> Been watchin OBS for a friend myself.


Yeah I hope they turn out good. The female has a really strong Clementine leaner smell. The mimosa male is probably the most perfect structured male, I have ever seen. And I've run a ton of reg seeds. Zero topping. He smells like oranges and the red popsicles.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Bastards got me again. On the dosido


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2018)

Thats twice during check out lol. I'll jus wait pot heads gotta go to bed sometime.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 8, 2018)

The reverse auctions are the only time my insomnia seems to serve me well. I’m surprised at how high some of these reverse auctions are going for. Oh well, I’ll just bide my time. There’s a couple things I’ll definitely pick up if the price falls enough.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 8, 2018)

I picked up some CBD oil, jelly pie , bubblegum, hibernate, raspberrie Kush

I hope the 420 sale isn’t the best , but I’ll probably be ordering again . 
The jelly pie in the auction is what got me , n I ended up payin 80$ for it to get some deals on others. It all works out.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I gotta feelings this OBS is gonna explode in a few days. I'm hoping she doesn't stretch too awful bad... She's gonna be making babies. O.B.S. × Mimosa and two for two on the Mimosa S1's hopefully one of them is nice. Bc she will get with mimosa pollen as well as jelly pie and Texas butter. Shits bout to get funky. Tryna bang out some high citrus with the obs× mimosa.
> View attachment 4118947 View attachment 4118948 View attachment 4118949 View attachment 4118952


Well, of course youre 2 for 2 on Mimosa, they are S1's. When a female plant pollinates itself you get female seeds. Do you plan on selfing the Mimosa to cross it with the OBS? If so, using what method?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 8, 2018)

Damn jelly pie snipers. $38 in my cart with $31 in nuggets. Man, I would've got rhem helps cheap


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I picked up some CBD oil, jelly pie , bubblegum, hibernate, raspberrie Kush
> 
> I hope the 420 sale isn’t the best , but I’ll probably be ordering again .
> The jelly pie in the auction is what got me , n I ended up payin 80$ for it to get some deals on others. It all works out.


I think im going to buy some mutiple packs of jelly pie, among some others to look for some breeding stock

I kept trying for the copper chem on the last sale and it kept automatically leaving.my cart 3 times at checkout......just plain pissed me off lol


----------



## tatonka (Apr 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Thats twice during check out lol. I'll jus wait pot heads gotta go to bed sometime.


You just pulled them out of my cart didn't you?
Lmfao


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here is a picture of my Stardawg leaning female for comparison.View attachment 4118775View attachment 4118777





Chunky Stool said:


> My chinooks are a bit fluffy & foxtailed -- but they're getting frosty.
> View attachment 4118810
> Day 63


Are your chinooks citrusy smelling Chunky? None of my chinooks foxtailed but they are a heavy chem smell, after curing a couple months they still reek of chem...


----------



## predd (Apr 9, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Are your chinooks citrusy smelling Chunky? None of my chinooks foxtailed but they are a heavy chem smell, after curing a couple months they still reek of chem...


I popped 3 CH and got 1 girl.....super fluffy and all chem d...smelled like motor oil big time if that's chem d, not even close to a keeper though. All 3 were very vigorous though.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 9, 2018)

predd said:


> I popped 3 CH and got 1 girl.....super fluffy and all chem d...smelled like motor oil big time if that's chem d, not even close to a keeper though. All 3 were very vigorous though.


The CH with more indica looking leaves was super vigorous and easy to keep happy, sadly no one likes the smell or taste, no keepers here either...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 9, 2018)

Down to 1 last chance for a lone female out of a pack of Dream Catcher, sucks. Not doing that one again.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> You just pulled them out of my cart didn't you?
> Lmfao


Nope wasn't me. I was asleep


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Are your chinooks citrusy smelling Chunky? None of my chinooks foxtailed but they are a heavy chem smell, after curing a couple months they still reek of chem...


Mine smelled mostly like chem until about a week ago when they started smelling like citrus. This morning they even looked different so I'll be chopping very soon.
In fact, I'm sitting here smelling my fingers and there's definitely some hints of orange.
I ended up with three females out of 11 seeds and the runt is my favorite. It gave me the least amount of trouble and the buds aren't as fluffy as the other two.
The main cola on my biggest plant looks like a bear paw. Very odd...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I think im going to buy some mutiple packs of jelly pie, among some others to look for some breeding stock
> 
> I kept trying for the copper chem on the last sale and it kept automatically leaving.my cart 3 times at checkout......just plain pissed me off lol


I’m doin the same with Jelly pie, I was going to buy more last night and passed out watching the counter . 
The copper isn’t doing it for me . 

I tend to go for short flowering , jelly is pretty much at my max .


----------



## tatonka (Apr 9, 2018)

Jelly Pie
Sundance Kid
Tomahawk 
$130 on the Auction 
Thanks ~Gu


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Jelly Pie
> Sundance Kid
> Tomahawk
> $130 on the Auction
> Thanks ~Gu


I was just taking some photos of jelly Pie and Sundance Kid this morning.
JP3JP2SDK1


----------



## nc208 (Apr 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I was just taking some photos of jelly Pie and Sundance Kid this morning.
> JP3View attachment 4119227JP2View attachment 4119228SDK1View attachment 4119229


Fantastic shots as usual @LubdaNugs , I remember you saying you use a modified version of subcools recipe, do you do anything else or just water straight til finish.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, hunters use it too.
> "Ozonics" or something like that...
> -- edit --
> Here's the one I use:
> ...


I was looking into these because I have a bit of a white powdery mildew problem right now.
Did some research and found out these are extremely bad for your health


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Fantastic shots as usual @LubdaNugs , I remember you saying you use a modified version of subcools recipe, do you do anything else or just water straight til finish.
> Thanks in advance


Thanks. Nope, just RO water.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2018)

OBS seems to be loving life right now two more weeks and the OBSwill be getting preggo with Mimosa.. As well as the Clementine Cookies. Airborne G13 x Genius in the back seems semi ok.Dank Cheeze is cruising along. And the Texas Butter and Jelly Pie are doing good. But the Chemtrail Cookie Breath I have in there just has an unreal vigor to them. Popped same time as jelly pie and Texas butter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> I was looking into these because I have a bit of a white powdery mildew problem right now.
> Did some research and found out these are extremely bad for your health


That is correct. 
If you run it indoors, be sure to air out the space before returning.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 9, 2018)

Loving all the nug shots @LubdaNugs


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I picked up some CBD oil, jelly pie , bubblegum, hibernate, raspberrie Kush


Have you used CBD oil? Would love to hear a report if you have, or after you do.



BigHornBuds said:


> The copper isn’t doing it for me .
> 
> I tend to go for short flowering , jelly is pretty much at my max .


Many pages back in this thread was a discussion about the variances of descriptions of finish times on the site vs what the label on the seed pack read. I've got 2 packs that I'll likely never run because of this @ Gu~.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you used CBD oil? Would love to hear a report if you have, or after you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Many pages back in this thread was a discussion about the variances of descriptions of finish times on the site vs what the label on the seed pack read. I've got 2 packs that I'll likely never run because of this @ Gu~.


 iirc we were told to follow times on the site not the pack?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's it! I'm popping the rest of my pack in the morning. All these pics of CnC have me kicking myself in the ass for only germing 4 seeds. And as of right now its looking like 4/4 males of CnC, 1/5 for Chem D x SSDD and 4/4 males of IC 91Chem. Its still early but those tell tale pre-sex signs are all there.
> 
> Incredible pics @Stoned Drifter. Looks tasty AF
> 
> ...


How long did it take to flower Bandit Breath?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> iirc we were told to follow times on the site not the pack?


I don't recall seeing that. Who said it? I don't think I've ever seen a GPS person comment on it. I'm mostly stoned all the time lately, but I think I'd remember that, though I'm stoned most all........hey !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you used CBD oil? Would love to hear a report if you have, or after you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Many pages back in this thread was a discussion about the variances of descriptions of finish times on the site vs what the label on the seed pack read. I've got 2 packs that I'll likely never run because of this @ Gu~.


Lots of people called me a whiner for mentioning this, but I still believe it is a valid concern.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't recall seeing that. Who said it? I don't think I've ever seen a GPS person comment on it. I'm mostly stoned all the time lately, but I think I'd remember that, though I'm stoned most all........hey !


I recall reading a post from gu saying the time frame on the site is accurate. Some of the older packages may have different flower times listed. 

But again....I am also very high, very often


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 9, 2018)

Popping all 3pks tonight


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2018)

Damn was checking out 52 bucks for gelato hit place order and it froze said my session timed out. And I lost the order. Wtf


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't recall seeing that. Who said it? I don't think I've ever seen a GPS person comment on it. I'm mostly stoned all the time lately, but I think I'd remember that, though I'm stoned most all........hey !


It was Gu who had said to follow times on the site.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 9, 2018)

Found this, ...may clarify?


Gu~ said:


> The chem hybrids can go on forever as some of you may know.
> Some of the sativa leaning hybrids can go long but the majority of the Wild West Series will finish between 9 and 10 weeks.
> There are some outliers of course. If there is a question, the website will always have the most up to date and accurate information, but at times can be wrong as well.
> I appreciate all the heads up, it only makes me stronger to be able to listen to criticism and react accordingly.
> ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you used CBD oil? Would love to hear a report if you have, or after you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Many pages back in this thread was a discussion about the variances of descriptions of finish times on the site vs what the label on the seed pack read. I've got 2 packs that I'll likely never run because of this @ Gu~.


I don’t use pure CBD oil , my wife does tho
She really likes it. Not sure really what you wanna know. But I can run questions by her.
She hasn’t used the oil from GPS tho, but for the price and I was already making an order so figured we’d try it out.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 9, 2018)

Postman is getting faster


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 9, 2018)

Chopped first pioneer day 68   
This plant was a bit leafy and stretchy but she has a nics strong pungent chemmy burning rubber smell and decent frost.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 9, 2018)

Sneak peek if my favourite pheno atm, should be done veery soon


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

@Gu~
Sorry man I’m canceling my order , 
Trying to get a blank USA money order here isn’t the easiest thing to do. Im not sending cash in the mail to a known seed bank. Not ok with the extra charge for wanting to use my CC (which protects me) And then to register mail, it’s another $30 on top of the exchange rate, turned a $350 dollar order into $500 . 
I’ll run the numbers again @ the 420 sale because I really want to give your stuff a try .

If I was in the USA , you’d have my business ....


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 9, 2018)

”rollitup” code should remove that fee plus 1%.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Gu~
> Sorry man I’m canceling my order ,
> Trying to get a blank USA money order here isn’t the easiest thing to do. Im not sending cash in the mail to a known seed bank. Not ok with the extra charge for wanting to use my CC (which protects me) And then to register mail, it’s another $30 on top of the exchange rate, turned a $350 dollar order into $500 .
> I’ll run the numbers again @ the 420 sale because I really want to give your stuff a try .
> ...


Not ok with the extra charge to use the cc? Welcome to capitalism, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ”rollitup” code should remove that fee plus 1%.


Thank you, I’ll use my card .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not ok with the extra charge to use the cc? Welcome to capitalism, lol.


Capitalism is also my ability to spend my $ where I want as well. 
2 way street . If I was in the USA and didn’t have a bunch of extra expenses to deal with I wouldnt care. My bank wouldn’t give me a blank money order , the post office wouldn’t do blank, western Union couldn’t give it to me in USA funds. I did try , but after driving all over the city , I had enough.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Capitalism is also my ability to spend my $ where I want as well.
> 2 way street . If I was in the USA and didn’t have a bunch of extra expenses to deal with I wouldnt care. My bank wouldn’t give me a blank money order , the post office wouldn’t do blank, western Union couldn’t give it to me in USA funds. I did try , but after driving all over the city , I had enough.


For sure. I'm just saying I get charge an extra $.50 to use my cc to get food at the local taqueria. Sometimes it cost money to spend money. Hope shit works out in your favor so you can score some beans


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t use pure CBD oil , my wife does tho
> She really likes it. Not sure really what you wanna know. But I can run questions by her.
> She hasn’t used the oil from GPS tho, but for the price and I was already making an order so figured we’d try it out.


I have a good person that has been on pain meds for over 6 months due to a back injury. He's been told that his prescriptions won't be refilled after the one he just picked up, and is kinda freakin' out a little at the prospect. Was wondering how good a pain reliever cbd is. I was going to research it a bit, but saw your order and thought I'd ask.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I'm just saying I get charge an extra $.50 to use my cc to get food at the local taqueria. Sometimes it cost money to spend money. Hope shit works out in your favor so you can score some beans


50 cents is a little different then $50 tho


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

From what I’ve seen it helps with pain. 
But not as well as a narcotic, 
But when used with THC it’s very affective. My wife doesn’t like being high in the day or interacting with people, and the CBD takes the edge off, and it’s supposed to srink tumors , or stop there growth(14 months all good now) 
I make a very strong cannaoil then mix it with beeswax and essential oil for a topical rub, and it’s unbelievable how it works (only last 2hours ish) that with a cannaoil pill has been doing a lot for two of people I grow for. 

For my pain (chronic-I have more metal in my body then a new car) cbd doesn’t cut it, 
I need a mix 50/50 seems really good with the hash I was making from cbd Haze . 
I like smokin and being Sedated tho, the high THC pills I make really help my pain too, but I do not get high from ingesting it . 

I have 3 fucked disks in my back, on top of a long list of other problems. I only use cannabis for pain management, I haven’t taken a pharmaceutical in over 2 years .


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

5 star response ^

Much thanks ! Just copped a bottle.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have a good person that has been on pain meds for over 6 months due to a back injury. He's been told that his prescriptions won't be refilled after the one he just picked up, and is kinda freakin' out a little at the prospect. Was wondering how good a pain reliever cbd is. I was going to research it a bit, but saw your order and thought I'd ask.


Man, that sucks. After 6 months the opiate withdrawals could be bad depending on the dosages he was taking, not to mention the pain not being managed. If you can get it (most states still can), I would recommend kratom. It effectively deals with withdrawals, many strains are effective painkillers, and ime it’s not nearly as habit-forming as opiate painkillers. I’ve had good experience purchasing through krabot (it should pop up with a google search). I would recommend picking up a sampler pack to find which strains work the best for him. The reds tend to be the most effective painkillers, but are also the most sedating.

CBD can be good for managing pain, but it won’t do anything for those withdrawals. Kratom will keep them in check and then let him slowly taper off of everything.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ”rollitup” code should remove that fee plus 1%.


I keep forgetting to use this haha. No matter, still getting great deals. I've bought more seeds in the last 2 weeks after discovering GPS and the reverse auctions than I have in the last few years. popped a pack each of Mimosa, wedding cake, and purple punch a few days ago. 100% germination rate. My latest order shipped the same day I sent my tracking info for payment! Great service!! Thanks @Gu~ !!

I'll update with pics once I have something picture worthy. This should be a good run.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 5 star response ^
> 
> Much thanks ! Just copped a bottle.


No problem , happy to help anyway I can.
If you want any recipes or want to compare my methods vs your own, feel free to PM me so we don’t turn the GSP thread into meds n cooking. 

And when I say eating the pills doesn’t get me high, I’m like red of off National lampoons class trip , but with THC not horse tranks. My brownies will put a normal person on a trip.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How long did it take to flower Bandit Breath?


65 days give or take a few. I didn't mark the pot with a flip date until it showed sex and that took at least 2+weeks. I actually thought it was a male. Tricksy little bugger.
I took cuttings but the veg on those OGKB is sloooow and they tend to grow those single fat leaves, 3 fingered and even numbered leaflets of four. The smoke is worth the extra wait and weird growth patterns tho.


----------



## Swampjack (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have a good person that has been on pain meds for over 6 months due to a back injury. He's been told that his prescriptions won't be refilled after the one he just picked up, and is kinda freakin' out a little at the prospect. Was wondering how good a pain reliever cbd is. I was going to research it a bit, but saw your order and thought I'd ask.


----------



## Swampjack (Apr 9, 2018)

Try Harlequin from elev8 seeds. My basic for pain and withdrawal 1to 1 ratio thc to CBD.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 9, 2018)

And this is why it's a good thing when the most active thread on riu gets sidetracked now and then. [Of course I don't mean the occasional macho / whine / insult affairs. ] This is how the often misdefined 'community' actually works. Good people interacting for good purposes, building trusts, making good karma. And as the oil is a GPS product, we even stayed on topic. Nothing beats testimony from those w/ experience. Much thanks.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 9, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum Day 53 from flip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 53 from flip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119465 View attachment 4119466


I like the look of that! 

Shit is frosty AF

Any bubblegum smell on her?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 9, 2018)

Made that purchase today and got 2 GG s1 packs.fuck it.might be worth it who knows


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Try Harlequin from elev8 seeds. My basic for pain and withdrawal 1to 1 ratio thc to CBD.


Greenpoint also sells one called "Half and half" that's 1:1. 
Cookie Wreck / Harlequin


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 53 from flip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119465 View attachment 4119466


Any whole plant pics by chance?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Made that purchase today and got 2 GG s1 packs.fuck it.might be worth it who knows


Keep us posted on that s1. I'm curious about the ones released too. Picked up 5 of the 6 s1's released but I probably won't get to them for a few months


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 9, 2018)

First to come down, on day 76 and get tested after 7 days hung dry.
 
Cnc pheno#1:Tastes of garlic lime grilled pita bread.


----------



## blissfest (Apr 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you used CBD oil? Would love to hear a report if you have, or after you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Many pages back in this thread was a discussion about the variances of descriptions of finish times on the site vs what the label on the seed pack read. I've got 2 packs that I'll likely never run because of this @ Gu~.


Chemdog/Stardawg is better closer to 70 days. I chop mine at 63 if I need the space.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 9, 2018)

Question, if a guy were to make a cash order, through auction, over a couple day period, several packs but different order numbers, I could send it all at once and just have one 13 dollar shipping fee on multiple orders right?


----------



## blissfest (Apr 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Made that purchase today and got 2 GG s1 packs.fuck it.might be worth it who knows


Put those in a place you can watch em, just sayin


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like the look of that!
> 
> Shit is frosty AF
> 
> Any bubblegum smell on her?


Sadly I get no bubble gum scents from her.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 9, 2018)

*Cookies N Chem Smoke Report
 
*

Smell 9/10 Her smell is very mild. The best way I can describe her smell is earthy with hints of chem and cookies.

Flavor 9/10 She taste like cream followed by hints of chem on exhale.

High 9/10 She is very potent!!! Strong head and body high!

Bag Appeal 9/10 Crystal covered purple and bright green nugs w/ orange hairs!

Density 9/10 Rock solid nugs!

Yield 9/10 Big dense nugs that stacked up great!.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Question, if a guy were to make a cash order, through auction, over a couple day period, several packs but different order numbers, I could send it all at once and just have one 13 dollar shipping fee on multiple orders right?


I had three orders in the same shipment, paid individual shipping on each one.. kinda sucks!
Check out the faq..


----------



## blissfest (Apr 9, 2018)

Its a trip why people here cry over a few bucks on seed prices? I don't even fuck with auctions? I have never bought a pack of beans, grown them out without making money? I just dropped $893 on only 6 packs of seeds today. But I know its a good investment


----------



## blissfest (Apr 9, 2018)

Gu's beans are a steal at full price


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 9, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Its a trip why people here cry over a few bucks on seed prices? I don't even fuck with auctions? I have never bought a pack of beans, grown them out without making money? I just dropped $893 on only 6 packs of seeds today. But I know its a good investment


Bro I'm not complaining I'm just wondering, I just spend 600 myself, if I can spend 13 on shipping over 2, 3, 5 orders total, over a day and a half period, that beats the hell out of paying shipping on each order.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Question, if a guy were to make a cash order, through auction, over a couple day period, several packs but different order numbers, I could send it all at once and just have one 13 dollar shipping fee on multiple orders right?



Pay all the shipping. Quit being cheap and acting as if the auction deals aren't enough. Lol

I have 7 auctions and will pay shipping on em all. Still the best deals anywhere!

What did you buy?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 9, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Pay all the shipping. Quit being cheap and acting as if the auction deals aren't enough. Lol
> 
> I have 7 auctions and will pay shipping on em all. Still the best deals anywhere!
> 
> What did you buy?


Dude again I was just asking. Being cheap, I just bought 7 packs. AND if I was trying to be cheap I wouldn't have went through with my original order that had *6 of the 7 *packs I bought 2 days before, now on the auction, i couldve tried cancelling that and reordering because i didnt pay until today. So don't tell me I'm cheap. What's with this thread? The *only *seed bank thread I've come across with so much fucking drama.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 9, 2018)

just snagged jelly pie for $43 out the door


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2018)

Why are people so thin skinned now a days?

So someone talks a little shit, well talk a little shit back. 

I grew up near Chicago and you have to be thick skinned, lol.

Connery says it well.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Dude again I was just asking. Being cheap, I just bought 7 packs. AND if I was trying to be cheap I wouldn't have went through with my original order that had *6 of the 7 *packs I bought 2 days before, now on the auction, i couldve tried cancelling that and reordering because i didnt pay until today. So don't tell me I'm cheap. What's with this thread? The *only *seed bank thread I've come across with so much fucking drama.



I am sorry I offended you mam. I forget lady' are on the forums too. My apologies.

Yes you need to pay shipping for each order.

My you purchased a lot, what did you purchase young lady?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why are people so thin skinned now a days?
> 
> So someone talks a little shit, well talk a little shit back.
> 
> ...


Chicagoland is where I am from too.


People are owed everything and pussies anymore. Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why are people so thin skinned now a days?
> 
> So someone talks a little shit, well talk a little shit back.
> 
> ...


I remember being on the greyhound going through Chicago , n this little kid started crying n his pop told him, big boys don’t cry in chi town,
Chi town you chew you up, if you don’t tuffen up right now.
Fuck I was scared for the kid , 


18 first time seeing a “real” hood.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 9, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Any whole plant pics by chance?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> View attachment 4119577


Nice brix!


----------



## feva (Apr 9, 2018)

great pic


Stoned Drifter said:


> View attachment 4119577


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

@Gu~ 

Your customer service is 2nd to none! 
Thanks for the help. You’ll be seeing more orders from me.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I remember being on the greyhound going through Chicago , n this little kid started crying n his pop told him, big boys don’t cry in chi town,
> Chi town you chew you up, if you don’t tuffen up right now.
> Fuck I was scared for the kid ,
> 
> ...


I went through Chicago on a Greyhound as well. Went through Gary, East Chicago Indiana and then Chicago.I didn't get good vibes from that region. I didnt want to get off the bus.
I'm so thankful that I wasn't born into such a dehumanizing environment of urban blight.

On the topic of Greenpoint:
I was too busy to swing bye the post office to pick up my Wedding Cake and I have elbows of Greenpoint gear that needs to be trimmed!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Bro I'm not complaining I'm just wondering, I just spend 600 myself, if I can spend 13 on shipping over 2, 3, 5 orders total, over a day and a half period, that beats the hell out of paying shipping on each order.


Nah when you clicked buy you agreed to the shipping so either cancel out or pay the shipping

Not bitching at ya just letting you know 

Constant bitching will get auctions put down and shipping prices wont matter

And if he makez a exception for one he'll get all kinds of "hate"if he doesn't accept all peoples requests

Hope that makez sense and im not bitchin at ya


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went through Chicago on a Greyhound as well. Went through Gary, East Chicago Indiana and then Chicago.I didn't get good vibes from that region. I didnt want to get off the bus.
> I'm so thankful that I wasn't born into such a dehumanizing environment of urban blight.
> 
> On the topic of Greenpoint:
> I was too busy to swing bye the post office to pick up my Wedding Cake and I have elbows of Greenpoint gear that needs to be trimmed!


I was 18 , one day I got pissed off , went to work and said let me tell you something you don’t know about you. 
Then went to the greyhound n bought a ticket to Florida. Talk about not right in the head sometimes. 
I wouldn’t change a thing about that journey in my life .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

blissfest said:


> Its a trip why people here cry over a few bucks on seed prices? I don't even fuck with auctions? I have never bought a pack of beans, grown them out without making money? I just dropped $893 on only 6 packs of seeds today. But I know its a good investment


It only takes ONE gem that gets cloned and cloned and cloned and.....


----------



## nc208 (Apr 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Question, if a guy were to make a cash order, through auction, over a couple day period, several packs but different order numbers, I could send it all at once and just have one 13 dollar shipping fee on multiple orders right?


Are you asking about sending in your money all at once to save on sending in multiple trackable items or asking about grouping auction items together for a single shipping fee?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 9, 2018)

My bad if he was asking about sending HIS multi orders worth on one tracking number

Yes he can send multilple orders worth of money in one envolope
I usually spend the whole week picking on the auctions and i send him money all at once
Before my order time runs out (7 days)

but still has to pay multiples orders of shipping on the returns even though it will all arrive at once

I dont even want to talk about it till i have all the packs i want


----------



## blissfest (Apr 9, 2018)

Chicago? Just seen Kid Rock There a few weeks ago. Old school City, fun to visit, but I would never live there.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Apr 9, 2018)

We Chicago in here now?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> *Cookies N Chem Smoke Report
> View attachment 4119535
> *
> 
> ...


How many days ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I am sorry I offended you mam. I forget lady' are on the forums too. My apologies.
> 
> Yes you need to pay shipping for each order.
> 
> My you purchased a lot, what did you purchase young lady?


*pats your head*
 


Now take that sexist shit and stuff it up your pee hole.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 10, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> *Cookies N Chem Smoke Report
> View attachment 4119535
> *
> 
> ...


So if the smell is mild and the flavor doesn't sound that extreme, why do you give them a 9/10?
Sounds more like a 4/10.
9/10 means it is so extreme it's at the top.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 10, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Are you asking about sending in your money all at once to save on sending in multiple trackable items or asking about grouping auction items together for a single shipping fee?


I was asking about grouping seperate orders together for a single shipping fee, figured they're being sent and in the same package and coming back in the same package. It's really not a big deal, was simply wondering.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So if the smell is mild and the flavor doesn't sound that extreme, why do you give them a 9/10?
> Sounds more like a 4/10.
> 9/10 means it is so extreme it's at the top.



in line with some of the reviews on Gu's site. "I soaked my seeds and they cracked, so excited!"


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2018)

JUst finished fertility dance around my 2 Dream Catcher as I plucked some nuts on one hoping they are the last. Got 1 girl-girl for sure. Really want to see what these are like. Last chance.

4 Butch Cassidy in veg about ten days up from dirt. Still killin' it and extremely vigorous with equally extremely wide leaves. 

I have a Night Rider going on 7 weeks and it is the smallest of that strain I’ve had so far slightly below average but same structure with nice branching to train. I have a fresh pack of The Rider for a reason though. On a side note the California Cannon is a sledge hammer of a relaxer. Similar in effect to Hibernate though the two look much different and the Cannon looks more middle of the road.

Almost forgot, Black Gold f2 at 25 days and beginning to smell like Lemmon and grass. Not real large yet and shortish and bushy. Most common response when I’ve shared it is “What was that?”!! Very narrow leaves on this one!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2018)

Forgot, going to chop a California Cannon at 72 days right now. Had 2 and chopped the first a week or so ago. I go by trichs, not days, with no production schedule to care about. Very sticky and hard chunks. Leaves slightly light green no purple and little yellow.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Apr 10, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So if the smell is mild and the flavor doesn't sound that extreme, why do you give them a 9/10?
> Sounds more like a 4/10.
> 9/10 means it is so extreme it's at the top.


Disappointing is how I'd describe a lack of odor intensity with flowers that look that good. Nothing advertises real dankness like odor so intense it fills an entire room with funk when you pop the jar or bag open. Remember to cleanse your palates before you smell/taste test your flowers folks!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 10, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So if the smell is mild and the flavor doesn't sound that extreme, why do you give them a 9/10?
> Sounds more like a 4/10.
> 9/10 means it is so extreme it's at the top.


I based my rating on how unique and pleasant her smell and flavor is.


----------



## njamess (Apr 10, 2018)

Just received a pack of Raindance  Looking forward to growing them out. I will try to keep up on the pics to share my results


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I gotta feelings this OBS is gonna explode in a few days. I'm hoping she doesn't stretch too awful bad... She's gonna be making babies. O.B.S. × Mimosa and two for two on the Mimosa S1's hopefully one of them is nice. Bc she will get with mimosa pollen as well as jelly pie and Texas butter. Shits bout to get funky. Tryna bang out some high citrus with the obs× mimosa.
> View attachment 4118947 View attachment 4118948 View attachment 4118949 View attachment 4118952





Bakersfield said:


> I went through Chicago on a Greyhound as well. Went through Gary, East Chicago Indiana and then Chicago.I didn't get good vibes from that region. I didnt want to get off the bus.
> I'm so thankful that I wasn't born into such a dehumanizing environment of urban blight.
> 
> On the topic of Greenpoint:
> I was too busy to swing bye the post office to pick up my Wedding Cake and I have elbows of Greenpoint gear that needs to be trimmed!


You got all that from a greyhound ride through the region lol fuck out of here, the Chicago land area is unlike any place in America period


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

njamess said:


> Just received a pack of Raindance  Looking forward to growing them out. I will try to keep up on the pics to share my results


 the best chem D rep ever was found in Raindance


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> the best chem D rep ever was found in Raindance


It’s less than a 1/4 Chem D in it.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s less than a 1/4 Chem D in it.


its crazy eh? 
how would a Gu know its exactly 23% chemd anyways without genetic testing? to what standard? what is chemd anyways?
reminds me of growing out 90 afghan seeds once from DNA, I found cherry, skunk, lemon, chem4, chemd, grape genotypes and more even.

Raindance is said to be

San Fernando Valley OG (SFV OG) – 25%
Chem 91 – 25%
Chemdog 4 – 25%
Chemdawg D – *22%*
Affy – 03%

so in a pack of 10 seeds we can expect ;
2.5 sfv og geno's
2.5 chem91
2.2 chemdawg d
and .003 affy expressions?

thats not how genetic expressions work


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

I would venture to bet may phenos similar to Chem D can be found in Chem 4 S1's and Chem 91 S1's if you were to unlock the treasure chest.

Regardless, Raindance is 75%+ Chemdog genetics and can throw all sorts of gnarly phenos. =)


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 10, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Disappointing is how I'd describe a lack of odor intensity with flowers that look that good. Nothing advertises real dankness like odor so intense it fills an entire room with funk when you pop the jar or bag open. Remember to cleanse your palates before you smell/taste test your flowers folks!


That's like my Scott's OG cut.when I put clones in a humidity dome for a day or two when I lift the lid it will stink up the whole room.these are just cuts.
The cured shit is 10 times worse.its impossible to hide the shit on u.in a sealed ziplock in your pocket you can smell it like it's under your nose.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> its crazy eh?
> how would a Gu know its exactly 23% chemd anyways without genetic testing?


punnett squares


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> punnett squares


yes sir, I was just posting about them for him.
but still you and i know that genetic expressions show up all the time when they were not invited right?

can you deny that I could have an uber expressed chemD in my seed packs?
and wouldnt this rely on original sources? like what if that awesome strain wasnt really what is was sold as? like I could easily sell my "pure afghan" as a lemon skunk without doubts.

then why are the seeds producing different expressions among the packs also?

no complaints at all brother, but to think every seed in every pack is the same.....aint that called something else?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> the best chem D rep ever was found in Raindance


I believe it!


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I believe it!


 super chem91 , or others could show up at any time too right?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> super chem91 , or others could show up at any time too right?


With 75%+ Chemdog in it's lineage, yes. Probable.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

how can I make seeds of identical expressions?
anyone?
s1, f3, aok, ?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> how can I make seeds of identical expressions?
> anyone?
> s1, f3, aok, ?


I believe the math at "S3" is either 97% or 99% identical expression. Someone check my math.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I believe the math at "S3" is either 97% or 99% identical expression. Someone check my math.


farm out! any plans of going that far for us?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 10, 2018)

Better then xmas!


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 10, 2018)

Dreamcatcher chop smell like ripe fruit and chem


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4119844 View attachment 4119846 Dreamcatcher chop smell like ripe fruit and chem


Very flavorful harvest you have there.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I believe the math at "S3" is either 97% or 99% identical expression. Someone check my math.


Would have to be a back cross to the female and also very selective eyes to spot the dominant F1's


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 10, 2018)

@nobighurry do tell more on the OBS.....not enough pics and info on her yet.No big hurry....take your time lol.

Looks like it has nice stacking also.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I went through Chicago on a Greyhound as well. Went through Gary, East Chicago Indiana and then Chicago.I didn't get good vibes from that region. I didnt want to get off the bus.





BigHornBuds said:


> I remember being on the greyhound going through Chicago , n this *little kid started crying* n his pop told him, big boys don’t cry in chi town,


hmm.. sounds like it might have been bakersfield?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 10, 2018)

Popped 6 of The Deputy into my newly converted veg area today.
5 cracked after a day in water (until they'd sank) and a day in wet paper towels.. one didn't crack...but I ain't scared, it's in the soil now and I think it'll be fine. 

Going to be letting them go for about 5 weeks from seed in soil under LEDs (160w).
Anyone who's run The Deputy before, what kind of height should I expect in veg from them? Do they responded well to topping?


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 10, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @nobighurry do tell more on the OBS.....not enough pics and info on her yet.No big hurry....take your time lol.
> 
> Looks like it has nice stacking also.



Very;
Indeed OBS stacked nice and tight, she also wanted to stay short and fat LOL! She had huge leaves and stayed green until the last few days, easiest out of the 3 to grow the OBS took care of themselves, demanded nothing extra, I grow organic soil....I might have waited a little to long, for weeks I was hit with a strong wet orange scent went I opened the door, the last few days not so much, trichomes, plant look and water use said I was right on time though.. She's heavy though can't wait to sample it's my first time growing OBS...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2018)

Chopped one California Cannon at 72 days and is still hard nuggetted and sticky. Reeks of black pepper and spent shotgun shells with some ripe citrus. Medium plants with above average nug size and mass.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 10, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4119882
> Very;
> Indeed OBS stacked nice and tight, she also wanted to stay short and fat LOL! She had huge leaves and stayed green until the last few days, easiest out of the 3 to grow the OBS took care of themselves, demanded nothing extra, I grow organic soil....I might have waited a little to long, for weeks I was hit with a strong wet orange scent went I opened the door, the last few days not so much, trichomes, plant look and water use said I was right on time though.. She's heavy though can't wait to sample it's my first time growing OBS...


Great job! Glad to see some good OBS grows roll in.

Please go to https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/orange-blossom-special-obs-seeds/
and leave a review for OBS... you can add the picture to the review.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I would venture to bet may phenos similar to Chem D can be found in Chem 4 S1's and Chem 91 S1's if you were to unlock the treasure chest.
> 
> Regardless, Raindance is 75%+ Chemdog genetics and can throw all sorts of gnarly phenos. =)


Re: S1's, throwing other Chem phenos. Yeah that's likely (unless you're one of the people that think Chem D/Chem 4 are actually Chem91 hybrids, but I won't go there). S1ing them will throw a ton of interesting phenos, probably all chemmy as hell. I would absolutely run s1 lines of Chem91 if I ever got my hands on the cut.

However, when talking about F1s, all plants are going to be intermediate between the two parents. Some plants might lean more towards one parental pheno over another based on the dominance of genes it received, but I would never expect one parent or one grandparent to dominate any pheno. If you run enough seeds you could find a grandparent pheno in the F2, but it would mean running a LOT of seeds.



Gu~ said:


> I believe the math at "S3" is either 97% or 99% identical expression. Someone check my math.


Not exactly, you really can't do math like that with S1s like you can with backcrosses. You could say that any S1 shares 100% of their genetics with the original clone...because all of it's genetics came from the clone. It only has the one parent. But is an S1 or S3 identical to the clone? Nope. All genes that are heterozygous (A1A2) in the original clone will continually be recombined (25% A1A1, 50% A1A2, 25% A2A2). If the original clone wasn't highly inbred (inbred lines have very low heterozygosity, so little recombining of genes), you'll always see some variation in the selfed generations, no matter how many generations you self. Careful selection of S1s for the original clone phenotype will lead to offspring more similar to the original clone, but if some of the phenotype is due to the heterozygosity, which is possible as not all genes show complete dominance/recessive relationships, it'll continue to show variability.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 10, 2018)

The OBS is on my radar for my next run. Maybe it will hit the reverse auction one of these days.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 10, 2018)

Whats the smelliest greenpoint strain?


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 10, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4119882
> Very;
> Indeed OBS stacked nice and tight, she also wanted to stay short and fat LOL! She had huge leaves and stayed green until the last few days, easiest out of the 3 to grow the OBS took care of themselves, demanded nothing extra, I grow organic soil....I might have waited a little to long, for weeks I was hit with a strong wet orange scent went I opened the door, the last few days not so much, trichomes, plant look and water use said I was right on time though.. She's heavy though can't wait to sample it's my first time growing OBS...


I looked back and saw you mention having 4 OBS ladies. Did you see a lot of variation between them? I'm looking to run OBS outdoor this year, and am looking for all the info I can get. You appear to be the only person posting here who has grown it to completion.

Cheers.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I looked back and saw you mention having 4 OBS ladies. Did you see a lot of variation between them? I'm looking to run OBS outdoor this year, and am looking for all the info I can get. You appear to be the only person posting here who has grown it to completion.
> 
> Cheers.


SoCal: OBS were very consistent, no real difference between any of them, one took a few days longer to ripen that was about it, the chinook haze had one more hybrid/indica the other more sativa/ hybrid....


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 10, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> SoCal: OBS were very consistent, no real difference between any of them, one took a few days longer to ripen that was about it, the chinook haze had one more hybrid/indica the other more sativa/ hybrid....


Thanks. 

That may make it interesting for me, I was looking to pop 5-6 seeds and select one lady from them to run full season. I'm sure it'll be good regardless. And now the wait until I put seed to dirt.

Forgot to mention, that OBS lady is a beauty, nicely done.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> hmm.. sounds like it might have been bakersfield?


The shitholes , west of the rockies, seem more inviting.


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Popped 6 of The Deputy into my newly converted veg area today.
> 5 cracked after a day in water (until they'd sank) and a day in wet paper towels.. one didn't crack...but I ain't scared, it's in the soil now and I think it'll be fine.
> 
> Going to be letting them go for about 5 weeks from seed in soil under LEDs (160w).
> Anyone who's run The Deputy before, what kind of height should I expect in veg from them? Do they responded well to topping?


They stretch quite a bit, my fave stretches about 2 1/2 to 3 times its starting height. And speaking specifically of that pheno, it LOVES to be topped. I had to basically unexpectedly bonsai one for a couple months (no room) and before I flowered, it had over 70 healthy, vigorous tops and was in a 1 gallon pot.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> You got all that from a greyhound ride through the region lol fuck out of here, the Chicago land area is unlike any place in America period


Yep, I sure the fuck did.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu, thanks for putting that CBD on the auction blocks! We where able to steal 5 of them from you. Lol

My wife has cancer and she uses the CBD for that illness and it was nice to save some dough and have trust in the place we are buying from.

Do you think you will ever do the capsules also? Those are nice for her.

I also enjoy CBD for aches and pains but that's petty compared to her issues.

Thanks again!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> They stretch quite a bit, my fave stretches about 2 1/2 to 3 times its starting height. And speaking specifically of that pheno, it LOVES to be topped. I had to basically unexpectedly bonsai one for a couple months (no room) and before I flowered, it had over 70 healthy, vigorous tops and was in a 1 gallon pot.


Would love to see pictures of that. 70 tops in a 10gal is hard for most to achieve. Congrats.



hydgrow said:


> Gu, thanks for putting that CBD on the auction blocks! We where able to steal 5 of them from you. Lol
> 
> My wife has cancer and she uses the CBD for that illness and it was nice to save some dough and have trust in the place we are buying from.
> 
> ...


Capsules are pretty easy to make once you have the oil. You can buy unfilled gel caps pretty cheap from any Pharmacy. Caps are much preferred by the cancer patients I deal with. Especially with the THC/CBD caps. They find the "high" much easier to deal with as a suppository.
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Has anyone run the blizzard bush yet? 
And purple badlands

Trying to pick wich ones are gona get popped.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Has anyone run the blizzard bush yet?
> And purple badlands
> 
> Trying to pick wich ones are gona get popped.


Oh just pop both. You know you want to. 

If you cant, I hope you go with Blizzard Bush. I haven't seen much on this one yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> its crazy eh?
> how would a Gu know its exactly 23% chemd anyways without genetic testing? to what standard? what is chemd anyways?
> reminds me of growing out 90 afghan seeds once from DNA, I found cherry, skunk, lemon, chem4, chemd, grape genotypes and more even.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure its listed that way so Gu doesn't have to use the word "Stardawg"
After all Raindance = Deadhead OG x Stardawg

And SDs make up is well known


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Would love to see pictures of that. 70 tops in a 10gal is hard for most to achieve. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can't do pics. And thanks, but I didn't do anything special (unless you count unexpectedly going 4/4 on females and creating the space problem ). It was just a product of time and awesome genetics. I'm at F28 on it now, and in a 3 gal pot it's turning into quite the project of heavy defoliation and training just in an attempt to get some light to MOST tops.


----------



## Carolina Dream'n (Apr 10, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> View attachment 4119577


That background though!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Sorry, I can't do pics. And thanks, but I didn't do anything special (unless you count unexpectedly going 4/4 on females and creating the space problem ). It was just a product of time and awesome genetics. I'm at F28 on it now, and in a 3 gal pot it's turning into quite the project of heavy defoliation and training just in an attempt to get some light to MOST tops.


It was certainly more then a product of the time and genetics with 70 tops to a plant in a 1 gal. You are pulling off something nobody on this website, let alone this thread has ever seen. Kinda like an "Outlaw" with an Instagram account.
I am sure I am not the only one who would love to see that.
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Sorry, I can't do pics. And thanks, but I didn't do anything special (unless you count unexpectedly going 4/4 on females and creating the space problem ). It was just a product of time and awesome genetics. I'm at F28 on it now, and in a 3 gal pot it's turning into quite the project of heavy defoliation and training just in an attempt to get some light to MOST tops.


Holy fuck
Is it a fighter jet?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

This old guy once told me 
It’s not worth it to keep making a mistake 
Even if you spent a lot of time making it .


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It was certainly more then a product of the time and genetics with 70 tops to a plant in a 1 gal. You are pulling off something nobody on this website, let alone this thread has ever seen. I am sure I am not the only one who would love to see that.
> Cheers


LOL, more tops isn't always desired though. It's about finding the point of diminishing returns. I only did that one because I had no choice.

Just set a plant aside and top it EVERY time possible over a few months. There's no magic in it.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Sorry, I can't do pics. And thanks, but I didn't do anything special (unless you count unexpectedly going 4/4 on females and creating the space problem ). It was just a product of time and awesome genetics. I'm at F28 on it now, and in a 3 gal pot it's turning into quite the project of heavy defoliation and training just in an attempt to get some light to MOST tops.


f28? how does one do this?


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

H


chiqifella said:


> f28? how does one do this?


Hehe, sorry. I meant 28 days since the flip, I WISH the other.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> LOL, more tops isn't always desired though. It's about finding the point of diminishing returns. I only did that one because I had no choice.
> 
> Just set a plant aside and top it EVERY time possible over a few months. There's no magic in it.


I am very familiar with the topping process. And actually there has to be a ton of magic to it in order to have even close to 70 tops in a one gal. Like super duper, I am Gandalf type magic shit. 
Please by all means share your magic. Of course you can't.
So on that note I want everybody to no my less the two week old pig whistles in a couple inch pots are already gonna obviously produce, "bout a pound". Sorry folks, can't show ya, but trust me they are gonna do what no weed plant has ever done..........
Cheers


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am very familiar with the topping process. And actually there has to be a ton of magic to it in order to have even close to 70 tops in a one gal. Like super duper, I am Gandalf type magic shit.
> Please by all means share your magic. Of course you can't.
> So on that note I want everybody to no my less the two week old pig whistles in a couple inch pots are already gonna obviously produce, "bout a pound". Sorry folks, can't show ya, but trust me they are gonna do what no weed plant has ever done..........
> Cheers


WTF are you talking about. My males that I bonsai the same way regularly have 10-15 tops in 4 oz. pots...

This wasn't me bragging, just me saying The Deputy pheno I like REALLY thrives with topping. Chill the fuck out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> H
> 
> Hehe, sorry. I meant 28 days since the flip, I WISH the other.


Whats next you are gonna tell us you can tell in veg and within two weeks of flowering if a strain is gonna be any good or not? HAHAHAHA
Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yep, I sure the fuck did.


Well compared to the central valley in California Chicago is like an green plant heavy oasis, lol. I tried to live in the San Joaquin Valley and that shit was depressing as fuck. Dust and dirt greenish brown skies, sulfur smelling/tasting water and so many meth heads. 

Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am very familiar with the topping process. And actually there has to be a ton of magic to it in order to have even close to 70 tops in a one gal. Like super duper, I am Gandalf type magic shit.
> Please by all means share your magic. Of course you can't.
> So on that note I want everybody to no my less the two week old pig whistles in a couple inch pots are already gonna obviously produce, "bout a pound". Sorry folks, can't show ya, but trust me they are gonna do what no weed plant has ever done..........
> Cheers


Yeah, what he said! 
My plants are the best plants in the history of plants.

But I can't show you...


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Whats next you are gonna tell us you can tell in veg and within two weeks of flowering if a strain is gonna be any good or not? HAHAHAHA
> Cheers


Jesus fuck, you got problems. F28 is shorthand for what I said on reddit...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> WTF are you talking about. My males that I bonsai the same way regularly have 10-15 tops in 4 oz. pots...
> 
> This wasn't me bragging, just me saying The Deputy pheno I like REALLY thrives with topping. Chill the fuck out.


It is you completely talking out of your ass. Bragging would be something even remotely believable. 
It must be you writing all the reviews on the website lol 
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Jesus fuck, you got problems. F28 is shorthand for what I said on reddit...



And all of what I said is long hand for, " you are full of shit" 
Cheers


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great job! Glad to see some good OBS grows roll in.
> 
> Please go to https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/orange-blossom-special-obs-seeds/
> and leave a review for OBS... you can add the picture to the review.


I'll try again later, kept crashing on me ( likely my server) thank you for the fire!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2018)

Damn it, I started reading all the bull jazz and forgot why I even came to the thread this time, lol. 

So flavors of all the crosses are just chem heavy? And I think I heard a lime type citrus on the CnC? That sucks cuz my miyagi cross is super heavy with the lime citrus smells and flavors and I'm so not wanting more of that, lol. 

What kind of smoke flavors are y'all pulling from the CnC?


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> And all of what I said is long hand for, " you are full of shit"
> Cheers


Wow, I guess I AM amazing, huh? Or perhaps it is just you who is too impatient.

Either way, I honestly don't give a fuck. You have confused me for someone who needs your belief or approval, neither of which is true. I was merely answering a question about how The Deputy responds to topping. Oh, and I just went and carefully counted; it's 74. Do I care if you believe me? Not even slightly.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Wow, I guess I AM amazing, huh? Or perhaps it is just you who is too impatient.
> 
> Either way, I honestly don't give a fuck. You have confused me for someone who needs your belief or approval, neither of which is true. I was merely answering a question about how The Deputy responds to topping. Oh, and I just went and carefully counted; it's 74. Do I care if you believe me? Not even slightly.



Congrats kid. Maybe I will hit you up for tips someday on how to grow imaginary Cannabis plants....
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh just pop both. You know you want to.
> 
> If you cant, I hope you go with Blizzard Bush. I haven't seen much on this one yet.


Well blizzard was already locked in Red convinced me on thay one.

But i was trying to pick 3 more 
Im going to run 4 strains from gps and 4 from shorlineog see how they do side by side 

I got blizzard bush locked in

Considering
Evergreen, cookies and chem ,cackleberry,purple badlands ...jelley pie but i want to only do 4 strains so which do i drop off the list lol


Any other green point strains without much info?

Or wait till i get some s1's sending my payment tomorrow


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well compared to the central valley in California Chicago is like an green plant heavy oasis, lol. I tried to live in the San Joaquin Valley and that shit was depressing as fuck. Dust and dirt greenish brown skies, sulfur smelling/tasting water and so many meth heads.
> 
> Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

*PIC HEAVY:*

Some Copper Chem clones harvested at 71 days
 
 
 
And TNT a couple weeks in flower. 
#1 taller thinner sativa leaning
 
#2 Short squat more indica leaning
 
Side by side for comparison
 
And as I got to the bottom of the jar of Bandit Breath I figured I throw up some dried nug shots before it was all gone.
Bandit Breath
 
 
And a little LVTK by Cannaventure. Not crazy about the structure so far. I think I'm going to top this one a few times and let it veg for a while


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Congrats kid. Maybe I will hit you up for tips someday on how to grow imaginary Cannabis plants....
> Cheers


Thanks, boy. My door is always open to those who wish to be schooled. (C'mon, you can't set me up like that...) 
Salut


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Thanks, boy. My door is always open to those who wish to be schooled. (C'mon, you can't set me up like that...)
> Salut



I can when it is each and every person on this site that needs to be schooled by this secret unknown technique you seem to have.
Or better yet maybe you shouldn't set up people who have actually grown. The best indicator that you are a complete and total fraud are your own words. But feel free to keep typing lol
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Jesus fuck, you got problems. F28 is shorthand for what I said on reddit...


Think you could give Mohammed at least equal time when you blaspheme?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Lots of people don't post pics and that's cool and all. I get it.
But when they go on and on and on about their expertise, tree farms, massive perfectly dialed indoor grow room along with how they've grown hundreds of strains including every "cup winner" including all of "Tre's gear" (not sure who the fuck Tre is) but pretty sure they were referring to JJ and quickly realized they'd parroted info they'd misread on the forums when attempting to sound like an expert in all things chem related, well....this is when pics of their awesomely awesome set up is *required for further credibility*. The contradictions are just too obvious so yeah...

Most others who don't post pics are not trying to convince readers of anything. Just reporting on strains. Big damn difference IMO

Odds say I'mma get trolled now, LMAO


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lots of people don't post pics and that's cool and all. I get it.
> But when they go on and on and on about their expertise, tree farms, massive perfectly dialed indoor grow room along with how they've grown hundreds of strains including every "cup winner" including all of "Tre's gear" (not sure who the fuck Tre is but pretty sure they were referring to JJ and quickly realized they'd parroted info they'd misread on the forums when attempting to sound like an expert in all things chem related, well....this is when pics of their awesomely awesome set up is *required for further credibility*. The contradictions are just too obvious so yeah...
> 
> Most others who don't post pics are not trying to convince readers of anything. Just reporting on strains. Big damn difference IMO
> ...


I'm still just wondering if these Deputys will responds well to topping hahaha.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


>


Agree. I wouldn't move back to the city if the rent were free. And as far as which one is more bad ass. Country boys can be just as dangerous...if not worse. They def. have better aim


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I can when it is each and every person on this site that needs to be schooled by this secret unknown technique you seem to have.
> Or better yet maybe you shouldn't set up people who have actually grown. The best indicator that you are a complete and total fraud are your own words. But feel free to keep typing lol
> Cheers


I'm going to simply because I think it's funny that you have to have the last word. And "set up people", I'm a narc now too? 

Better watch out, all. Cuz I am.


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'm still just wondering if these Deputys will responds well to topping hahaha.


Well, I'm a troll that doesn't have a couple decades in perennial hybridization, so I clearly wouldn't know.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> I'm going to simply because I think it's funny that you have to have the last word. And "set up people", I'm a narc now too?
> 
> Better watch out, all. Cuz I am.


I actually wasn't say anything about you being a "narc". I did however say you couldn't of made it more obvious you have no clue WTF you are talking about, and should probably stop commenting on a forum, and/or thread, that you so obviously do not know WTF you are talking about. Is that simple enough for you, you complete and total fucking tool? 
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 10, 2018)

block block block, too much notifications for nothing but noise, c'mon guys

2/3 Raindance up, going straight into bloom, will reveg anything special.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, I'm a troll that doesn't have a couple decades in perennial hybridization, so I clearly wouldn't know.


My response had nothing to do with you. Just to be clear. 
I'm referring to some old contradictory posts...still available for anyones reading pleasure, lol.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, I'm a troll that doesn't have a couple decades in perennial hybridization, so I clearly wouldn't know.


But you would however know how well your mom sucks cock. Because obviously you have experienced it many times. Now go hug your brother daddy......
Cheers


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, I'm a troll that doesn't have a couple decades in perennial hybridization, so I clearly wouldn't know.


If I get that stretchy pheno, I'll take your word, and top it...prp proba not to the extent you did however.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'm still just wondering if these Deputys will responds well to topping hahaha.


I'm pretty sure I remember seeing pics from @Bakersfield and @Spondylo Grow and they seemed to stretch a good deal in flower IIRC.

@CannaBruh- All the pics I've seen of Raindance lean toward the Deadhead OG. I haven't seen a "Chem D" leaning pheno yet but since you've actually grown/held those cuts I'm curious what your findings will be. Keep us updated if ya can.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 10, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> WTF are you talking about. My males that I bonsai the same way regularly have 10-15 tops in 4 oz. pots...
> 
> This wasn't me bragging, just me saying The Deputy pheno I like REALLY thrives with topping. Chill the fuck out.


4 oz pots? That's a half of a cup man, you alright?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> 4 oz pots? That's a half of a cup man, you alright?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> 4 oz pots? That's a half of a cup man, you alright?


Maybe he needs a nap.


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 10, 2018)

Copper chem soaking. Found some old girls gone wild to go with the other gu delicacies...


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 10, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 53 from flip.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119465 View attachment 4119466


what kinda smells you getting out of this beautiful lady??? I need to get popping some seeds!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

I clearly need to get on the Greenpoint train, but where do I start? What's the new hotness? All I see is fire evrywhar!
Copper Chem seems like something everyone is creaming their panties about...what else?

The website could be good, but the little jquery pulse animations are annoying as hell, and it is a WordPress site, so you have to cache the shit out of everything or it will be hella slow (Dear site owner, you need someone independent to review your development team's practices occasionally.) but it sucks less than every other seedbank's site. Overall, taking an overview of the tech stack and pagespeed it looks pretty good. I guess I just hate the animations, that's a terrible, awful, icky, non-user-centric design decision. I'm a nerd.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I clearly need to get on the Greenpoint train, but where do I start? What's the new hotness? All I see is fire evrywhar!
> Copper Chem seems like something everyone is creaming their panties about...what else?


Cookies and chem, boomtown and the bodega bbgum caught my eye so I snapped them up and I aslo ended up with the deputy and iron horse.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I clearly need to get on the Greenpoint train, but where do I start? What's the new hotness? All I see is fire evrywhar!
> Copper Chem seems like something everyone is creaming their panties about...what else?
> 
> The website could be good, but the little jquery pulse animations are annoying as hell, and it is a WordPress site, so you have to cache the shit out of everything or it will be hella slow (Dear site owner, you need someone independent to review your development team's practices occasionally.) but it sucks less than every other seedbank's site. Overall, taking an overview of the tech stack and pagespeed it looks pretty good. I guess I just hate the animations, that's a terrible, awful, icky, non-user-centric design decision. I'm a nerd.


Jelly pie

@Bakersfield and @LubdaNugs been posting some fire

Well i havent seen too many bad reports on gps

Couple of herm issues i heard of but pretty much every pic i have seen looks nice


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cookies and chem, boomtown and the bodega bbgum caught my eye so I snapped them up and I aslo ended up with the deputy and iron horse.


Bodega Bubblegum looks like good stuff to me, I love the flavor of bubblegum. Shit, it all looks en fuego


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

While you guys were all sound asleep I entertained my insomnia by stalking the reverse auctions.
I scooped up Jelly Pie and Gelato for next to nothing. If I had a blow horn to sound over this thread I would've woke y'all up. 

And has anyone found a pheno with bubble gum terps with Bodega yet?

I have TDS BG Diesel going now but from what I gather this one is all diesel and no gum 

Not even sure why I'm chasing those terps. Nostalgia I guess


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> While you guys were all sound asleep I entertained my insomnia by stalking the reverse auctions.
> I scooped up Jelly Pie and Gelato for next to nothing. If I had a blow horn to sound over this thread I would've woke y'all up.
> 
> And has anyone found a pheno with bubble gum terps with Bodega yet?
> ...


Me too, totally. I like the way you think...and I rarely sleep.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

I disnt see jelly pie and gelato on there earlier


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> While you guys were all sound asleep I entertained my insomnia by stalking the reverse auctions.
> I scooped up Jelly Pie and Gelato for next to nothing. If I had a blow horn to sound over this thread I would've woke y'all up.
> 
> And has anyone found a pheno with bubble gum terps with Bodega yet?
> ...


According to Lubda (somewhere in this thread), theres some Indiana bubblegum to be found in the Bodegas. As potent as the genes are in that stardawg daddy, you may need to pop a few beans to find it though lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> While you guys were all sound asleep I entertained my insomnia by stalking the reverse auctions.
> I scooped up Jelly Pie and Gelato for next to nothing. If I had a blow horn to sound over this thread I would've woke y'all up.
> 
> And has anyone found a pheno with bubble gum terps with Bodega yet?
> ...


That was a low thing to call buck into my thread to distract me from greenpoint lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I disnt see jelly pie and gelato on there earlier


The Jelly Pie and a few other great ones were up on the block at 5 or 6am this morning. The Gelato was the night before.

Around 4-6am this morning Jelly Pie, Tomahawk, Bodega, Sundance, CnC, and Bandit Breath all went down quite low. I remember seeing Tomahawk and Bandit Breath in the low 30s. They all could've gone even lower for all I know. I finally nodded off for a couple hrs around 630


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That was a low thing to call buck into my thread to distract me from greenpoint lol


 Fucking über-trolls how do they work?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That was a low thing to call buck into my thread to distract me from greenpoint lol


LOL, well it was actually the other poster who called Buck into your thread. 
Its kinda funny how those with no pics of their own set up are really quick to throw shade on someone elses.


Buck is Buck...though I do giggle at how easily he gets under peoples skin.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, well it was actually the other poster who called Buck into your thread.
> Its kinda funny how those with no pics of their own set up are really quick to throw shade on someone elses.
> 
> 
> Buck is Buck...though I do giggle at how easily he gets under peoples skin.


Man, that “best grower ever with zero pics” shit is a hell of a phenomenon.

Please don’t tag Buck in any thread I am in, he makes me laugh but he’s mostly noise and very little signal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

Here's Garlix @Chunky Stool 
  
These are super chunky and resinous. Their Stardawg dominant in terp profile or more to the point, they're Chem D dominant.
Im beginning to think that I may instinctually choose my keepers from the Stardawg doms in the Greenpoints strains, because they're so good!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's Garlix @Chunky Stool
> View attachment 4120142 View attachment 4120143
> These are super chunky and resinous. Their Stardawg dominant in terp profile or more to the point, they're Chem D dominant.
> Im beginning to think that I may instinctually choose my keepers from the Stardawg doms in the Greenpoints strains, because they're so good!


That looks a lot like one of my Guava Ds from my first seed run. Does it have that rotting funky chem nose too?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's Garlix @Chunky Stool
> View attachment 4120142 View attachment 4120143
> These are super chunky and resinous. Their Stardawg dominant in terp profile or more to the point, they're Chem D dominant.
> Im beginning to think that I may instinctually choose my keepers from the Stardawg doms in the Greenpoints strains, because they're so good!


Buwahaha #[email protected] 
Just sounded funny


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That looks a lot like one of my Guava Ds from my first seed run. Does it have that rotting funky chem nose too?


She's a little fruity with that mad Halitosis


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

Copper Chem
I love this and so does everyone else! 
Another Stardawg leaner, but slightly meaner than Garlix.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> According to Lubda (somewhere in this thread), theres some Indiana bubblegum to be found in the Bodegas. As potent as the genes are in that stardawg daddy, you may need to pop a few beans to find it though lol


I'm hoping for a solid Stardawg leaner and a solid Indiana Bubblegum leaner. Here are 5 females out of the 10 Bodegas I popped. I also have 2 males in dirt and another that hasn't sexed yet, all outside.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I'm hoping for a solid Stardawg leaner and a solid Indiana Bubblegum leaner. Here are 5 females out of the 10 Bodegas I popped. I also have 2 males in dirt and another that hasn't sexed yet, all outside.


Man...you RDWC guys and your big damn Demi Moore bushy plants. 
I love my ROLS but I'm seriously thinking about giving hempy buckets a try with my old DTW system. There is just no denying the difference in final size.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well compared to the central valley in California Chicago is like an green plant heavy oasis, lol. I tried to live in the San Joaquin Valley and that shit was depressing as fuck. Dust and dirt greenish brown skies, sulfur smelling/tasting water and so many meth heads.
> 
> Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too.


You fucking guys!  sure are tender hearted for being big city tough guys.
Some of you take this shit personal. 
If you read my post, it was an honest opinion I felt as I travelled through the miles of economic collapse, urban blight, and decay, of Chicagoland. I never compared Chicago to the San Joaquin Valley, lol. I'd be the first person to admit Bakersfield is a shithole(asshole of California, armpit of California, Bako, Cowtown, etc). Bring it on I'm from that miserable place, hahaha.

I'm sorry Eso, but your not from Cali (many awesome spots not including Northern Cali or SD) and your opinion of what's what in Cali bears zero credibility to me as does mine in Chicago to you, so let's just grow and keep our opinions to ourselves. I promise.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Man...you RDWC guys and your big damn Demi Moore bushy plants.
> I love my ROLS but I'm seriously thinking about giving hempy buckets a try with my old DTW system. There is just no denying the difference in final size.


I switch back and forth from coco to soil occasionally, but I am seriously considering rdwc and aeroponics. A lot of set up, a battery backup is a requirement in my mind, but with a media free aero setup it seems like you could really reduce cleanup and prep time going forward. My current set up is crazy low maintenance overall (Blumats in soil/coco frankenstein’s monster mix.) but the mess of set up and tear down could be better and “real” hydro grows so damn fast!
I am also considering rockwool with my blumats setup


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You fucking guys!  sure are tender hearted for being big city tough guys.
> Some of you take this shit personal.
> If you read my post, it was an honest opinion I felt as I travelled through the miles of economic collapse, urban blight, and decay, of Chicagoland. I never compared Chicago to the San Joaquin Valley, lol. I'd be the first person to admit Bakersfield is a shithole(asshole of California, armpit of California, Bako, Cowtown, etc). Bring it on I'm from that miserable place, hahaha.
> 
> I'm sorry Eso, but your not from Cali (many awesome spots not including Northern Cali or SD) and your opinion of what's what in Cali bears zero credibility to me as does mine in Chicago to you, so let's just grow and keep our opinions to ourselves. I promise.


I will vouch for your take on Bakersfield, your gorgeous namesake, lol. I prefer the open Mojave. 

I love regional pride, but I can’t share mine with any precision.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You fucking guys!  sure are tender hearted for being big city tough guys.
> Some of you take this shit personal.
> If you read my post, it was an honest opinion I felt as I travelled through the miles of economic collapse, urban blight, and decay, of Chicagoland. I never compared Chicago to the San Joaquin Valley, lol. I'd be the first person to admit Bakersfield is a shithole(asshole of California, armpit of California, Bako, Cowtown, etc). Bring it on I'm from that miserable place, hahaha.
> 
> I'm sorry Eso, but your not from Cali (many awesome spots not including Northern Cali or SD) and your opinion of what's what in Cali bears zero credibility to me as does mine in Chicago to you, so let's just grow and keep our opinions to ourselves. I promise.



How many of you , sit n judge me ....
Ever walk the streets of Bakersfield?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How many of you , sit n judge me ....
> Ever walk the streets of Bakersfield?


That was the song that grown ups would sing as we drove past the prostitutes on Ming Ave, next to the big Bakersfield sign. Ah memories.
Buck Owen's seemed to own every radio station in town.
Merle Haggard is my favorite local along with Korn!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Now that sounds like some fun family memories, 

They don’t smoke marijuana in the city ....
They don’t take trips on LSD , ol Merle 
Like korn too, big tool fan, 

I like everything but Jazz, 
I’ve even been know to bust out the classical with a good buzz....
And anyone who’s says they don’t like classical, better not let me catch them watching BugsBunny


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> But you would however know how well your mom sucks cock. Because obviously you have experienced it many times. Now go hug your brother daddy......
> Cheers


Oh, you are just adorable!



SonsOfAvery said:


> If I get that stretchy pheno, I'll take your word, and top it...prp proba not to the extent you did however.


Thank you, exactly what someone can't seem to grasp. Anyone can grow this many tops; no one should (probably) ever want to. I very possibly hurt my yield in the long run, but I had a space it had to fit and either I over-topped it or I threw it away.

My entire point was that even after topping the shit out of it, it was still vigorous and quickly growing more tops.


NugHeuser said:


> 4 oz pots? That's a half of a cup man, you alright?


bon·sai
bänˈsī,ˈbänˌsī/
_noun_

an ornamental tree or shrub grown in a pot and artificially prevented from reaching its normal size.
the art of growing ornamental, artificially dwarfed trees or shrubs.

Obviously I repot before I flower, but yes 4oz, 2 1/4" x 2 1/4" x 3" pots for proven males for a large portion of their early life. I just need a bit of pollen, there's no reason to take up a ton of space and resources until that time. It also makes inspection much easier and reduces chances of accidental pollination. Once I find a male I like, it goes into a 3" x 3" x 5" pot where it can be held for a yet undetermined period of time (5+ months so far) while providing clones. And all in a quarter of the space I used to use.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Copper Chem
> I love this and so does everyone else!
> Another Stardawg leaner, but slightly meaner than Garlix.
> View attachment 4120165 View attachment 4120166 View attachment 4120168 View attachment 4120169 View attachment 4120171 View attachment 4120172 View attachment 4120174


Your Copper chem looks to be a Chem 4 leaner, but the garlix is ECSD with some chem smells from your description. You can always tell the chem/ stardawg phenos by the resin rails.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 11, 2018)

My flower room is about finished.240 square feet 10 foot ceilings.i put an exterior door on the inside to seal the Co2 in.ill pull a vacuum with an exhaust fan after everything is done to make sure there isn't any micro cracks.all the outlets have been sealed from the inside.
Putting the tile down tomorrow and gonna start mudding all the drywall to paint.
You'll get ready for some dank ass big fukin greenpoint plants.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lots of people don't post pics and that's cool and all. I get it.
> But when they go on and on and on about their expertise, tree farms, massive perfectly dialed indoor grow room along with how they've grown hundreds of strains including every "cup winner" including all of "Tre's gear" (not sure who the fuck Tre is) but pretty sure they were referring to JJ and quickly realized they'd parroted info they'd misread on the forums when attempting to sound like an expert in all things chem related, well....this is when pics of their awesomely awesome set up is *required for further credibility*. The contradictions are just too obvious so yeah...
> 
> Most others who don't post pics are not trying to convince readers of anything. Just reporting on strains. Big damn difference IMO
> ...



lol, triggered


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, well it was actually the other poster who called Buck into your thread.
> Its kinda funny how those with no pics of their own set up are really quick to throw shade on someone elses.
> 
> 
> Buck is Buck...though I do giggle at how easily he gets under peoples skin.


#2 triggered, lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Oh, you are just adorable!
> 
> 
> Thank you, exactly what someone can't seem to grasp. Anyone can grow this many tops; no one should (probably) ever want to. I very possibly hurt my yield in the long run, but I had a space it had to fit and either I over-topped it or I threw it away.
> ...


2 1/4" x 2 1/4" x 3" is 8oz ...you can’t get anything right.

You’re so full of shit your eyes are brown. 
_
I then clicked Ignore_


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Now that sounds like some fun family memories,
> 
> They don’t smoke marijuana in the city ....
> They don’t take trips on LSD , ol Merle
> ...


I love music, including jazz. Jazz is a gigantic umbrella term, I bet you don’t dislike all of it. I would guess you probably don’t care for traditional big band and small combo jazz, but everyone seems to have their own definition of the word.

Jazz is the United States of America’s only original art form, I have a great deal of pride in it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> lol, triggered





chiqifella said:


> #2 triggered, lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Your Copper chem looks to be a Chem 4 leaner, but the garlix is ECSD with some chem smells from your description. You can always tell the chem/ stardawg phenos by the resin rails.


Resin rails is a term I'm not familiar with, however, I have other breeders gear of Chem D cross, like Chem D x GSC, Chem D x Bubba Kush and Chem D x SFV OG, they've all got one thing in common with each other and with a couple of phenos in every pack of the wild west series of Greenpoints, that's that stinky rotten bad breath odor and very similar body numbing high.
So as far as terp profiles on these girls, using my powers of observation and deduction of the common denominator, Chem D. Then I still lean towards they're being Chem D learners from @Gu~ Stardawg male.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Resin rails is a term I'm not familiar with, however, I have other breeders gear of Chem D cross, like Chem D x GSC, Chem D x Bubba Kush and Chem D x SFV OG, they've all got one thing in common with each other and with a couple of phenos in every pack of the wild west series of Greenpoints, that's that stinky rotten bad breath odor and very similar body numbing high.
> So as far as terp profiles on these girls, using my powers of observation and deduction of the common denominator, Chem D. Then I still lean towards they're being Chem D learners from @Gu~ Stardawg male.


It really is an unmistakeable odor. For the longest time I couldn't put my finger on it. It reminded me of my first day of rotation as a nurse. I had to assess a pt with a new trach bag. When the gas expelled from that I learned very quickly its best to hold your breath when doing the hands on assessments with some pts. That and gastric bleeds are odors that haunt you forever.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It really is an unmistakeable odor. For the longest time I couldn't put my finger on it. It reminded me of my first day of rotation as a nurse. I had to assess a pt with a new trach bag. When the gas expelled from that I learned very quickly its best to hold your breath when doing the hands on assessments with some pts. That and gastric bleeds are odors that haunt you forever.



I take comfort in the fact that the stink is harmless and from a plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It really is an unmistakeable odor. For the longest time I couldn't put my finger on it. It reminded me of my first day of rotation as a nurse. I had to assess a pt with a new trach bag. When the gas expelled from that I learned very quickly its best to hold your breath when doing the hands on assessments with some pts. That and gastric bleeds are odors that haunt you forever.


Oof, that was hard to read. I used to have a cast iron stomach, but ever since I broke my back 19 years ago I gag when I smell pet poo. If I have to pick up dog shit I puke about half the time, my gf bought a Great Dane.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My flower room is about finished.240 square feet 10 foot ceilings.i put an exterior door on the inside to seal the Co2 in.ill pull a vacuum with an exhaust fan after everything is done to make sure there isn't any micro cracks.all the outlets have been sealed from the inside.
> Putting the tile down tomorrow and gonna start mudding all the drywall to paint.
> You'll get ready for some dank ass big fukin greenpoint plants.


Lovin it man, good job!!!
do you know anything bout running 2 of those ac units off of one outside condenser?
recently heard it was acceptable but I dont believe it yet


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How many of you , sit n judge me ....
> Ever walk the streets of Bakersfield?


I am 67 and seen Dwight several times. Good show at the time. About the only country I can enjoy 'crept for Willie.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Your Copper chem looks to be a Chem 4 leaner, but the garlix is ECSD with some chem smells from your description. You can always tell the chem/ stardawg phenos by the resin rails.


So you can tell the phenos by looking at the resin?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So you can tell the phenos by looking at the resin?


Leaf edges maybe? That guy just hit some Black Gold!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Leaf edges maybe? That guy just hit some Black Gold!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My flower room is about finished.240 square feet 10 foot ceilings.i put an exterior door on the inside to seal the Co2 in.ill pull a vacuum with an exhaust fan after everything is done to make sure there isn't any micro cracks.all the outlets have been sealed from the inside.
> Putting the tile down tomorrow and gonna start mudding all the drywall to paint.
> You'll get ready for some dank ass big fukin greenpoint plants.
> 
> ...


So fresh and so clean.

Looks like a great room to me. Mini split is the way to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> According to Lubda (somewhere in this thread), theres some Indiana bubblegum to be found in the Bodegas. As potent as the genes are in that stardawg daddy, you may need to pop a few beans to find it though lol


Yikes! 
I'm running bodega bubblegum and texas butter (banana) right now and was hoping for something other than chem.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 11, 2018)

To who ever just snatched my Eagle Scout....


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes!
> I'm running bodega bubblegum and texas butter (banana) right now and was hoping for something other than chem.


My outdoor BB had only a slight chem smell and taste. It was mostly bubblegum terp profile


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oof, that was hard to read. I used to have a cast iron stomach, but ever since I broke my back 19 years ago I gag when I smell pet poo. If I have to pick up dog shit I puke about half the time, my gf bought a Great Dane.


Great Dane? She must need a snow shovel, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> My outdoor BB had only a slight chem smell and taste. It was mostly bubblegum terp profile


Did you pop a whole pack Sensi? I'm hoping I find a "sweeter" one too


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 11, 2018)

No, it was only one or two seeds to find that female. My other plants were bubblegum diesel by topdawg. Gotta say the BB was sweeter and a stronger smoke. It was favored.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> To who ever just snatched my Eagle Scout....


I was also watching that one. 
$31 was a decent price for eagle scout but 4/20 is right around the corner...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you pop a whole pack Sensi? I'm hoping I find a "sweeter" one too


I popped 5, got 2 females. One was a Stardawg leaner the other was BBGum. The Bubblegum was a big producer and has a wonderful sweet candy/ bubblegum scent. Mine however does not come threw in the smoke very strongly, mostly a mild sweetness. The smoke is a solid indica buzz, very mind numbing.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Man...you RDWC guys and your big damn Demi Moore bushy plants.
> I love my ROLS but I'm seriously thinking about giving hempy buckets a try with my old DTW system. There is just no denying the difference in final size.


Well these are just DWC, no R. I jist cqll them bubble buckets. More maintenance but better control over keeping them clean. This is currently my veg/sexing tent and my six 30g pots outside are using a modified Cornell LOS recipe given to me by Gas from Swami Organic Seed Co.
Hopefully come Fall I can tell you which they like better, hydro or dirt.

If I'm in a rush I always start in DWC because the beginning veg stage is explosive. That is a new 4 board Quantam qb288 I just built DIY they are under. And some people still say LED doesn't work well...ha!


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was also watching that one.
> $31 was a decent price for eagle scout but 4/20 is right around the corner...


Yeah now that i think about it you're right......trying to hold out for 4/20 myself but damn if it isn't just too damn easy for those auction to turn one into a junky REALLY FAST lmao.


And what the hell you watchin for??????

YOU have a problem sir.

How many times in this thread have you stated....."you're done" lol!

Close the Greenpoint window Chunk......there's enough snipers out there already and i'm to broke to have more competition.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oof, that was hard to read. I used to have a cast iron stomach, but ever since I broke my back 19 years ago I gag when I smell pet poo. If I have to pick up dog shit I puke about half the time, my gf bought a Great Dane.


I have two Mastiffs , & use to have a Dane 

I can’t do puke, I’m a hunter and process all my own meat, but can’t do puke. 

As for the shit, get him off of the bag of garbage , and find a raw food diet, it will cut the size in half , n they will be hard n turn white in a couple days . 

My male is a rescue, and is bat shit crazy, I’m sure he would have been put down if I didn’t get him. Ever have a 70kg dog laying on your chest , and you to move an scare him then he’s growling with his teeth out inches from your face? Has very bad fear aggression, but we deal with it, he’s part of the family now. 
I have more experience with dealing with giant breed dogs then growing, 

( and ya I know , most would have kicked his ass etc etc , put him down etc etc , every case is diff, and he can’t help that he had a very bad start) 

My other one I had from a puppy and is a teddy bear .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 11, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Yeah now that i think about it you're right......trying to hold out for 4/20 myself but damn if it isn't just too damn easy for those auction to turn one into a junky REALLY FAST lmao.
> 
> 
> And what the hell you watchin for??????
> ...


LOL
I'm procrastinating. Got lots of stuff on my list today. 

I haven't bought any seeds since March 23. 
Couldn't resist Triple Nova for $27... 

Eagle scout & cackleberry are on my wish list -- but there's no hurry.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Great Dane? She must need a snow shovel, lol


After the winter the yard is gross
I bet I’ve removed about 20 ish garbage bags so far , I still got lots of snow to melt too. 
I try to stay up on it , but you miss a day or two, then the snow covers it, n gets packed in till spring, but still winter here . 
It adds up fast, 
(Also I putting the snow with the scoop too, 
So not 20 bags of straight sh...)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I'm procrastinating. Got lots of stuff on my list today.
> 
> I haven't bought any seeds since March 23.
> ...


I was watching cackleberry last night , because I couldn’t sleep figure I should do something useful....that counter puts me out, I remember seeing I had 3min to wait, I blinked then it was 89$ again ....

The reverse action is my new sleeping pill
might even get a pack of seeds out of it too.


----------



## main cola (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry that I'm posting this on this thread but i know there's a lot of knowledgeable people here and I was wondering if anybody could tell me what kind of plant this is..my son found it growing in the woods in Tennessee.
Thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> Sorry that I'm posting this on this thread but i know there's a lot of knowledgeable people here and I was wondering if anybody could tell me what kind of plant this is..my son found it growing in the woods in Tennessee.
> ThanksView attachment 4120351


Do you have more pics?
Any showing the stock?


----------



## main cola (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do you have more pics?
> Any showing the stock?


None of the stock...this is the only other pic he took


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2018)

There is a flower in the central states that looks similar early. The little one especially. If that's the one the new leaves will change and they will shoot up stalks for flowers. Or it could be cannabis.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> Sorry that I'm posting this on this thread but i know there's a lot of knowledgeable people here and I was wondering if anybody could tell me what kind of plant this is..my son found it growing in the woods in Tennessee.
> ThanksView attachment 4120351



That's the new greenpoint gear..........will be the only thing they're offering at auction as of 4/19.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> None of the stock...this is the only other pic he tookView attachment 4120361


Looks like a Kenaf plant in the end of its cycle. Its in the hemp family.


----------



## main cola (Apr 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> There is a flower in the central states that looks similar early. The little one especially. If that's the one the new leaves will change and they will shoot up stalks for flowers. Or it could be cannabis.





vertnugs said:


> That's the new greenpoint gear..........will be the only thing they're offering at auction as of 4/19.





HydroRed said:


> Looks like a Kenaf plant in the end of its cycle. Its in the hemp family.


Thanks for the replies...It sure looks like it would be in cannabis..hemp family


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have two Mastiffs , & use to have a Dane
> 
> I can’t do puke, I’m a hunter and process all my own meat, but can’t do puke.
> 
> ...


Technically she is a dane mastiff cross, aka Gladiator, aka “big pile of snugglecakes.”
We love our big dogs, I just needed to complain about my gag reflex, hahah. We have had two gladiators, and a newfoundland over the years.

She was 12 years old in February, and still kicking. And her diet is better than mine!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I'm procrastinating. Got lots of stuff on my list today.
> 
> I haven't bought any seeds since March 23.
> ...


Stay away from my Cackleberry Chunky


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> None of the stock...this is the only other pic he tookView attachment 4120361


looks like it’s in the Cannabis family ,
Would be nice to see the nodes n stock

But I’m 100% on it’s a pretty plant


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 2 1/4" x 2 1/4" x 3" is 8oz ...you can’t get anything right.
> 
> You’re so full of shit your eyes are brown.
> _
> I then clicked Ignore_


Awww that's cute, someone can use Google. It's always funny when someone who is so thoroughly convinced of something is so laughably wrong. 

No, it is NOT 8oz. Sadly, it appears you have never heard of tapered pots. Perhaps Google it?

I didn't need to, but I just tested them and guess what...yep 4 fucking oz... But please go on, I find you bizarrely questioning the size of pots sitting a few feet from me quite amusing.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I'm procrastinating. Got lots of stuff on my list today.
> 
> I haven't bought any seeds since March 23.
> ...



Good score on the nova.I want it too,but i already have some other stuff with the TK in it.But at your price i'd say fuck it HA!


Yes......the Cackleberry.I want it.....just so i can take some here for the weekend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You fucking guys!  sure are tender hearted for being big city tough guys.
> Some of you take this shit personal.
> 
> let's just grow and keep our opinions to ourselves. I promise.


I protest. I don't think anyone was actually damaged in this exchange 'cause you're both tough guys, everybody knows !  Ok.....but seriously, not a bad exchange at all, and a couple real good lines, like this one:

"Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too."

Maybe it's the weed, but I lol'd at this. So carry on you big city tough guys. You both were crying at the end of "Ol Yeller", and what's wrong with that?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I protest. I don't think anyone was actually damaged in this exchange 'cause you're both tough guys, everybody knows !  Ok.....but seriously, not a bad exchange at all, and a couple real good lines, like this one:
> 
> "Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too."
> 
> Maybe it's the weed, but I lol'd at this. So carry on you big city tough guys. You both were crying at the end of "Ol Yeller", and what's wrong with that?


Why did you have to bring up Ol’ Yeller?

 *sobs*

Shut up! I’m...tough...too


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 11, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Awww that's cute, someone can use Google. It's always funny when someone who is so thoroughly convinced of something is so laughably wrong.
> 
> No, it is NOT 8oz. Sadly, it appears you have never heard of tapered pots. Perhaps Google it?
> 
> I didn't need to, but I just tested them and guess what...yep 4 fucking oz... But please go on, I find you bizarrely questioning the size of pots sitting a few feet from me quite amusing.


The funny thing is you can't simply post a picture of this massive plant inside a container the size of a tea cup, it's just far from believable.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> wondering if anybody could tell me what kind of plant this is


Cannabis.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 11, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> what kinda smells you getting out of this beautiful lady??? I need to get popping some seeds!


sweet chem


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Awww that's cute, someone can use Google. It's always funny when someone who is so thoroughly convinced of something is so laughably wrong.
> 
> No, it is NOT 8oz. Sadly, it appears you have never heard of tapered pots. Perhaps Google it?
> 
> I didn't need to, but I just tested them and guess what...yep 4 fucking oz... But please go on, I find you bizarrely questioning the size of pots sitting a few feet from me quite amusing.


Go ahead, keep moving the goalposts, no one buys it for a minute, you’re pathetic .


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Why did you have to bring up Ol’ Yeller?
> 
> *sobs*
> 
> Shut up! I’m...tough...too


Obviously.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Obviously.


Well played, Ash.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 11, 2018)

dude wasnt even bragging.he was giving props to one of gu's strains for chrissakes.i'm a indoor noob on my 3rd indoor and had a gunslinger make me looking like a pro in a 1gallon container.why the hate? i understand making claims might get you called out but some of this shit is cray cray.a good sized plant can be grown in a 1gallon container,we arent talking solo cup.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Show me some evidence that jackhole’s claims are remotely true. 


natureboygrower said:


> dude wasnt even bragging.he was giving props to one of gu's strains for chrissakes.i'm a indoor noob on my 3rd indoor and had a gunslinger make me looking like a pro in a 1gallon container.why the hate? i understand making claims might get you called out but some of this shit is cray cray.a good sized plant can be grown in a 1gallon container,we arent talking solo cup.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well played, Ash.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Show me some evidence that jackhole’s claims are remotely true.


i liked your response calling me a sockpuppet


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i liked your response calling me a sockpuppet


I decided I could be wrong. My bad, not afraid to own that.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I decided I could be wrong. My bad, I can own that.


i don't have any proof that he did it,but i do know i had a gunslinger that i topped once that exploded.with enough toppings maybe he did achieve that many tops?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The funny thing is you can't simply post a picture of this massive plant inside a container the size of a tea cup, it's just far from believable.


Not a massive plant or teacup but its as close as i could get lol
Growing out of a coffee creamer container just cause lol bout 1/2 to 3/4 gallon res capacity 


Basically grown using wasted light on the walls


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i don't have any proof that he did it,but i do know i had a gunslinger that i topped once that exploded.with enough toppings maybe he did achieve that many tops?


I know more than a couple really solid growers who would never make such a claim without significant evidence, that’s my general position. I have seen, in person, indoor plants that average 2lb of dry nugs per plant per harvest (60 day veg time) but I have never seen 8oz of growing medium produce 70 tops using any method. Show me the fucking money.

Just to make it clear, I don’t think I am a badass grower, but I have met a few.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Not a massive plant or teacup but its as close as i could get lol
> Growing out of a coffee creamer container just cause lol bout 1/2 to 3/4 gallon res capacity
> View attachment 4120430
> 
> Basically grown using wasted light on the walls


Rad!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know more than a couple really solid growers who would never make such a claim without significant evidence, that’s my general position. I have seen, in person, indoor plants that average 2lb of dry nugs per plant per harvest (60 day veg time) but I have never seen 8oz of growing medium produce 70 tops using any method. Show me the fucking money.


i'm sure you are a much more experienced grower than i,i believe you.i just didnt see him doing it in a chest thumping way.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i'm sure you are a much more experienced grower than i,i believe you.i just didnt see him doing it in a chest thumping way.


I edited my post, I am nobody lol
It felt pretty cocky to me. 
Perception and context matter more than almost everything else combined. Almost.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> i'm sure you are a much more experienced grower than i,i believe you.i just didnt see him doing it in a chest thumping way.


I think we joined about the same time, you might have more experience than me. I am a relentlessly pedantic asshole, but I’m not really talented or good at doing stuff in the world. I’m good at learning things and I’m good at acquiring new thought technologies, and understanding how they might be applied, but I suck at hardware compared to most. I am, ultimately, an academic; Spurious/false claims to knowledge and/or experience make me a really pissed off little monkey.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 11, 2018)

Four oz's of growing medium does not seem adequate to me to sustain a plant of the size it would have to be to generate that many healthy tops. No way, even with proper feeding regimen. The root system would be far to small to support that canopy. I've seen big plants in small pots, but seriously, think about how root bound even a 1 foot plant would be in soil that you can pick up loose in one hand. I call shenanigans.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know more than a couple really solid growers who would never make such a claim without significant evidence, that’s my general position. I have seen, in person, indoor plants that average 2lb of dry nugs per plant per harvest (60 day veg time) but I have never seen 8oz of growing medium produce 70 tops using any method. Show me the fucking money.
> 
> Just to make it clear, I don’t think I am a badass grower, but I have met a few.


70 tops in 8 oz medium lol.i got ocean front property In Arizona I'll sell you and throw in the golden gate bridge for free


----------



## Doc13 (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know more than a couple really solid growers who would never make such a claim without significant evidence, that’s my general position. I have seen, in person, indoor plants that average 2lb of dry nugs per plant per harvest (60 day veg time) but I have never seen 8oz of growing medium produce 70 tops using any method. Show me the fucking money.
> 
> Just to make it clear, I don’t think I am a badass grower, but I have met a few.


Hahaha, I knew you wouldn't ignore me. Those who talk the most tend to act the least.

And, talk about moving the goalposts. Or maybe one of the struggles you referred to is reading comprehension? 
NOWHERE did I ever say I grew 70 tops in 8oz. I literally don't even own any 8oz pots, but keep saying whatever you have to make yourself believe you're right...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You fucking guys!  sure are tender hearted for being big city tough guys.
> Some of you take this shit personal.
> If you read my post, it was an honest opinion I felt as I travelled through the miles of economic collapse, urban blight, and decay, of Chicagoland. I never compared Chicago to the San Joaquin Valley, lol. I'd be the first person to admit Bakersfield is a shithole(asshole of California, armpit of California, Bako, Cowtown, etc). Bring it on I'm from that miserable place, hahaha.
> 
> I'm sorry Eso, but your not from Cali (many awesome spots not including Northern Cali or SD) and your opinion of what's what in Cali bears zero credibility to me as does mine in Chicago to you, so let's just grow and keep our opinions to ourselves. I promise.


Actually, I was born in Hanford California. My brother and father still live there along with half of my family and I'm headed down there next month for a visit. 

And I'm only conversing with you, no arguing on my end so I'm not sure where you get the grow up part. 

If I offended you or anyone else sorry. You made an off hand remark about Chicago, which you have zero experience other than a ride though, so I made an off hand remark about central Cali which I've lived in for years as a kid and about a year as an adult.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I protest. I don't think anyone was actually damaged in this exchange 'cause you're both tough guys, everybody knows !  Ok.....but seriously, not a bad exchange at all, and a couple real good lines, like this one:
> 
> "Chicago and Illinois suck but unless you're living in San Diego or northen Cali, that shit sucks much worse. And the people are assholes in both places so there's that too."
> 
> Maybe it's the weed, but I lol'd at this. So carry on you big city tough guys. You both were crying at the end of "Ol Yeller", and what's wrong with that?


I cried more at the end of Where the Red Fern Grows. 

I just like to chat with folks, I don't get offended by anything anyone says to me on this forum or any other forum but I do respond to comments. If someone talks a little noise to me I like to dish it back out but at the end of the day I would still be willing to burn a Joint with almost any member I've had squabbles with here on the forum. 

No hard feelings on my end, it's all in fun.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I cried more at the end of Where the Red Fern Grows.
> 
> I just like to chat with folks, I don't get offended by anything anyone says to me on this forum or any other forum but I do respond to comments. If someone talks a little noise to me I like to dish it back out but at the end of the day I would still be willing to burn a Joint with almost any member I've had squabbles with here on the forum.
> 
> No hard feelings on my end, it's all in fun.


Jesus Mohammed and no Christmas for Jew kids, now you gotta bring that shit up? Where The Red Fern Grows? Bawhawhawhawhaw  I love dogs too much, and I can’t stop eating these estrogen tablets!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Jesus Mohammed and no Christmas for Jew kids, now you gotta bring that shit up? Where The Red Fern Grows? Bawhawhawhawhaw  I love dogs too much, and I can’t stop eating these estrogen tablets!


Sorry man, shit still gets me too. I would literally replace most humans with dogs if I were God all mitty.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sorry man, shit still gets me too. I would literally replace most humans with dogs if I were God all mitty.


I was cranking up my emotional response for dramatic effect, no hard feelings, uhhh, presumptively-friend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I would literally replace most humans with dogs


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Just scord some cackleberry was holding off till 420 but it was cheap n on my wish list so i had too


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh shit...Topanga Canyon OG S1s (LA/Hollywood Pure Kush). I haven't been too drawn to any of the S1's so far, but this one is going to change that. I bet there's some real fire in those S1's.


----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 11, 2018)

Has there been any news I missed about 4/20 sale? Or still not announced?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 11, 2018)

Omarfolks said:


> Has there been any news I missed about 4/20 sale? Or still not announced?


I havent seen anything so far and been fairly up on the comments. I'm thinking it should be pretty good, 3 weeks before 420 we get a couple nice drops, tells me there's even better in store.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 11, 2018)

Tempting us before 420


Sour Wreck said:


> View attachment 4120589View attachment 4120589


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 11, 2018)

No mention of marshmallow or anything in description of topanga s1's kind of has me wondering.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

When’s the Cake making a 2nd appearance? 
@Gu~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> When’s the Cake making a 2nd appearance?
> @Gu~


From what Gu stated a week or so ago it sounds like they have to pollinate and let the seeds ripen etc... He said it would be months at least, so it'll be a minute.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> From what Gu stated a week or so ago it sounds like they have to pollinate and let the seeds ripen etc... He said it would be months at least, so it'll be a minute.


Which means I can grab a few other packs in the meantime...Cowboy Kush way too cheap right now.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Which means I can grab a few other packs in the meantime...Cowboy Kush way too cheap right now.


Same for Raindance, can’t believe they’re dropping this low. If I didn’t already have packs I’d be jumping on it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Which means I can grab a few other packs in the meantime...Cowboy Kush way too cheap right now.


And I bought ‘em. Yes.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 11, 2018)

4 weeks hickock haze.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually, I was born in Hanford California. My brother and father still live there along with half of my family and I'm headed down there next month for a visit.
> 
> And I'm only conversing with you, no arguing on my end so I'm not sure where you get the grow up part.
> 
> If I offended you or anyone else sorry. You made an off hand remark about Chicago, which you have zero experience other than a ride though, so I made an off hand remark about central Cali which I've lived in for years as a kid and about a year as an adult.


No argument here about the Central Valley.
I know Hanford well. Madd farmer is from there. Do you know him?
My step daddy was from Corcoran and his sister lived there.in Hanford. 

I still stick to my opinion on Chicagoland. 
It doesn't take a rocket scientist to recognize sucktitude.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> 4 weeks hickock haze.View attachment 4120615


I love smoking GTH but why the bitch gotta be so tall? I want to grow it someday.


----------



## 907guy (Apr 11, 2018)

These Texas Butters throw some serious fans!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> When’s the Cake making a 2nd appearance?
> @Gu~


Yes a few people did not pay, plus about 20 packs will be available for 4/20


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love smoking GTH but why the bitch gotta be so tall? I want to grow it someday.


love me some GTH. Will be in my stable from now on. Ranks up there with my Sour Diesel.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

907guy said:


> These Texas Butters throw some serious fans! View attachment 4120662



Everything is bigger in *T**EX**AS!*


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 11, 2018)

907guy said:


> These Texas Butters throw some serious fans! View attachment 4120662


How do we know that isn't just trumps hand?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2018)

I was too tired to post these last night.
Hicock Haze week 13
Very unruly for an indoor plant, IMO.
I had a great female to Male ratio and zero herms but, I had to chop and make room for my next round and these were holding it up.
Some of these smell of pina coladas, others a sweet pine odor and a couple slightly Stardawg.
Yield, about a pound.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was too tired to post these last night.
> Hicock Haze week 13
> Very unruly for an indoor plant, IMO.
> I had a great female to Male ratio and zero herms but, I had to chop and make room for my next round and these were holding it up.
> ...


Unruly is fucking right! Gnarly, even.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 11, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> How do we know that isn't just trumps hand?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 11, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So you can tell the phenos by looking at the resin?


That's funny shit, but I'm interested in what @AmericanGrower508 said about these rails.
I'm pretty open minded and always looking to expand my understanding of the cannabis plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's funny shit, but I'm interested in what @AmericanGrower508 said about these rails.
> I'm pretty open minded and always looking to expand my understanding of the cannabis plant.


I think he meant resin accumulation along the edges of the sugar leaves, but it still doesn’t make sense to me, as that happens on lots of trichy strains.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes a few people did not pay, plus about 20 packs will be available for 4/20


Nice, kinda need a couple packs , they looked pretty tasty .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes a few people did not pay, plus about 20 packs will be available for 4/20


Haha im sending money dont put mine up for sale


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha im sending money dont put mine up for sale


X2 
I’ll take 2 packs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

Speaking of Wedding Cake. I just had to rescue my pack from this little monster
 
They arrived a couple days ago and I've had them out on my coffee table instead of the fridge because I'm waiting on a couple other packs and I want to start them together.
He's teething bad but I only found one little puncture hole in the top of the pack.
And I cant get mad....look at that face!0


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Speaking of Wedding Cake. I just had to rescue my pack from this little monster
> View attachment 4120724
> They arrived a couple days ago and I've had them out on my coffee table instead of the fridge because I'm waiting on a couple other packs and I want to start them together.
> He's teething bad but I only found one little puncture hole in the top of the pack.
> And I cant get mad....look at that face!0


He just wants in on the dank.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> He just wants in on the dank.


haha, don't we all.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 12, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So you can tell the phenos by looking at the resin?


No I can tell the phenos because I have been growing Chem, D, 4, Sister since 2006 when Chemdog gave them to us. 
Resin rails are the trichs running down the edge of the leaves, both 4 and Stardawg do it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Wow thats some kind of skill 

Never thought it was possible to identify strains by photos

Figured a grower could really fuckem up to where they dont look like your used to seeing...


Funny i have a chem#4 and a white widow in the flower room now

When they are done we'll see if you can pick which is which


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> No I can tell the phenos because I have been growing Chem, D, 4, Sister since 2006 when Chemdog gave them to us.
> Resin rails are the trichs running down the edge of the leaves, both 4 and Stardawg do it.


A pattern right?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wow thats some kind of skill
> 
> Never thought it was possible to identify strains by photos
> 
> ...


Well yes a grower could fuckem up but I think he knows how to grow. I never said I can identify every strain but I sure as hell can tell ECSD like this 1 from Chems


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Resin rails is a term I'm not familiar with, however, I have other breeders gear of Chem D cross, like Chem D x GSC, Chem D x Bubba Kush and Chem D x SFV OG, they've all got one thing in common with each other and with a couple of phenos in every pack of the wild west series of Greenpoints, that's that stinky rotten bad breath odor and very similar body numbing high.
> So as far as terp profiles on these girls, using my powers of observation and deduction of the common denominator, Chem D. Then I still lean towards they're being Chem D learners from @Gu~ Stardawg male.


Anyway back to your girls, the smell is what growers refer to as garlic funk, I think its more of a strong onion. Thats why its called garlix and she looks beautiful brother.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Resin rails are the trichs running down the edge of the leaves, both 4 and Stardawg do it.


And so do at least hundreds of other lines.

I don’t buy that as a reliable means of identification, but I am sure you are very familiar with the cuts if you have been growing them for that long.



AmericanGrower508 said:


> ...the smell is what growers refer to as...


Growers? Did you think you were talking to a group of retail employees or line cooks? I am pretty sure you aren’t the only grower in the thread, but thanks for the lesson, teach’.


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2018)

This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
> I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
> CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
> Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears



Sweet !!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
> I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
> CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
> Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears


I should get some for my elbow, which was reconstructed recently. Sounds miraculous.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
> I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
> CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
> Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears


Sounds great. I need to get the wife some. How long will a bottle last?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2018)

It says two full droppers is 1 ML or one dose. The container has 30 ML. It also suggests one dose in the morning and one dose at night. I have been taking a little less than suggested and it's working absolute wonders. Thanks Gu


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hicock Haze week 13


Did you give them any veg? I'm convinced my pack is available for next to nothing.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Unruly is fucking right! Gnarly, even.


I have been tieying mine down for weeks to control the canopy. Looks like I will be tieying them up to the ceiling to support the weight. I think I will rock this strain outside from now on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> It says two full droppers is 1 ML or one dose. The container has 30 ML. It also suggests one dose in the morning and one dose at night. I have been taking a little less than suggested and it's working absolute wonders. Thanks Gu


How long does it take to begin to feel the effects? Does twice a day give continuous benefits?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And I cant get mad....look at that face!0


I know...right?


----------



## SensiPuff (Apr 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long does it take to begin to feel the effects? Does twice a day give continuous benefits?


Could feel it through my whole body half hour after ingestion. Was still able to feel the effects this morning when I woke up. Inflammation destroyer


----------



## gritzz (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
> I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
> CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
> Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears


Thanks for sharing...now that's a reveiw....not like a lot of dog shiit going on these last couple days..and I'm not talking bout good Danky dogshit....enough with Chicago and the 70 top bush in a handful of dirt...thanks for the cbc info...going to bless a few elders when it returns


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenpointCBD.com NOW LIVE!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Anyway back to your girls, the smell is what growers refer to as garlic funk, I think its more of a strong onion. Thats why its called garlix and she looks beautiful brother.


To me, with Chem dawg, and it's relatives, the garlic pheno, is the worst one.
Sure it smells strong, as I have aan ONYCD with that pheno. Thought it was going to be good, but the flavor isn't like the smell, more on the kush side kind of, and the potency is more of a sleeper.
Now the true Chem Dawg pheno is very skunky, and dank with tones of fresh dog shit and some sort or spice. The flavor comes through very strong, like the kind bud of the 90's, and potency is more powerful up tempo and can be paranoid inducing.
I do enjoy the Chem 4 if that's the one used in Boss Hogg, and the original, as they are very similar. But Chem D is , in my opinion, the worst chem.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well yes a grower could fuckem up but I think he knows how to grow. I never said I can identify every strain but I sure as hell can tell ECSD like this 1 from Chems


So that's what you are referring to as the sour diesel?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 12, 2018)

chemD is the best imo (some like '91more but not me)

4 is like a watered down version that takes longer to finish


----------



## dstroy (Apr 12, 2018)

Mutant humble pie, trying to sex a cut of it. The cut has been in the flower tent for about 5 days and no hint. Hope it’s a girl cause it looks nuts and is stanky. Decent veg growth and structure. I’m really new to growing, and was wondering if any of you have grown out something that looked similar to this so I know what to expect. All of the leaves look like this from top to bottom. It is the most smelly plant I have going right now.

I know it’s not a gps strain but I got it from here.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Did you give them any veg? I'm convinced my pack is available for next to nothing.


Zero veg. These things blew up.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 12, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> chemD is the best imo (some like '91more but not me)
> 
> 4 is like a watered down version that takes longer to finish


To each their own.
Chem D is also where the leaf weirdness comes from.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 12, 2018)

kona gold said:


> To each their own.
> Chem D is also where the leaf weirdness comes from.


Some guys like titties and some are ass/hips guys, some guys like dicks, as long as we're all happy  you can't lose with any chem cut but the nuances are there.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hicock Haze week 13


Damn. 13 weeks and none of the pistils are even brown yet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Zero veg. These things blew up.


I recently finished 2 Disco Funks and 3 gg4 x lbl done 12 /12 from pop. They went 14 weeks +, but I'm convinced they'd have both been under 10 weeks with a normal veg. I won't do it again.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 12, 2018)

Some Pig Whistle 
 
And Night Rider (without the K) 


I figer bout a pound. Give or take. What do you guys think? 
Cheers


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 12, 2018)

kona gold said:


> So that's what you are referring to as the sour diesel?


Well Asshole Joe refers to it as Sour D, I have the ECSD clone as well but she isn't in flower AJ is so thats the pic I used.

As for the Chems, the D is also my fav as I prefer the sedating type highs. Then in order 91, 4, and sister.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 12, 2018)

More plants pics. Less flapping of lips  
Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> More plants pics. Less flapping of lips
> Cheers


Pig Whistle starting week 4


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Pig Whistle starting week 4
> View attachment 4121069


<taste of the great northwest > So is pig whistle really Willie's fav?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2018)

Cookies n chem at approx 2 weeks or so. They have some fat fingered leaves compared to the c99 right behind her.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My flower room is about finished.240 square feet 10 foot ceilings.i put an exterior door on the inside to seal the Co2 in.ill pull a vacuum with an exhaust fan after everything is done to make sure there isn't any micro cracks.all the outlets have been sealed from the inside.
> Putting the tile down tomorrow and gonna start mudding all the drywall to paint.
> You'll get ready for some dank ass big fukin greenpoint plants.
> 
> ...


Coming along very nice! Gotta be getting excited and ready to be finished about now... I been keeping my eye out for a walk-in meat freezer door & frame they are insulated and seal nice, problem is they are very proud of them...


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2018)

Such connoisseurs of Cannabis. I feel so challenged in all kinds of nuances here. My nose is the insensitive type but always tells me what he likes. My brain also tells me what it likes and that is the one I try to please. Been exploring Chems and OG's for a couple years and finding fires everywhere.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2018)

Previous post influenced by Copper Chem.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 12, 2018)

So what do you guys think, out of Topanga canyon og and banana og, which would be your choice?? Personally I know nothing about the two but by GP pics I like the look of the banana. 
Got 130$ or so in nuggets, wondering if I should snatch something tomorrow or hold out for 420..
Or both


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was too tired to post these last night.
> Hicock Haze week 13
> Very unruly for an indoor plant, IMO.
> I had a great female to Male ratio and zero herms but, I had to chop and make room for my next round and these were holding it up.
> ...


Looks great Bake!, pina coladas would be interesting if it maintains thru cure!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what do you guys think, out of Topanga canyon og and banana og, which would be your choice?? Personally I know nothing about the two but by GP pics I like the look of the banana.
> Got 130$ or so in nuggets, wondering if I should snatch something tomorrow or hold out for 420..
> Or both



they both sound great to me...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what do you guys think, out of Topanga canyon og and banana og, which would be your choice?? Personally I know nothing about the two but by GP pics I like the look of the banana.
> Got 130$ or so in nuggets, wondering if I should snatch something tomorrow or hold out for 420..
> Or both


Blah, blah, blah personal preference and all that, but for me, Topanga Canyon S1 is the one I’m most excited about. The Topanga Canyon/Hollywood Pure Kush might be the rarest of the SoCal OG/Kush cuts. Jungle Boys has been running it for a while to incredibly high popularity, and they even started working with Topanga crosses (Grape Pie x Topanga just dropped). Bodhi’s Hollyweed (HPK x 88G13HP) is supposed to be some real fire too. I think the cut is due for an increase in popularity.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Blah, blah, blah personal preference and all that, but for me, Topanga Canyon S1 is the one I’m most excited about. The Topanga Canyon/Hollywood Pure Kush might be the rarest of the SoCal OG/Kush cuts. Jungle Boys has been running it for a while to incredibly high popularity, and they even started working with Topanga crosses (Grape Pie x Topanga just dropped). Bodhi’s Hollyweed (HPK x 88G13HP) is supposed to be some real fire too. I think the cut is due for an increase in popularity.



is the TC/Hollywood Pure Kush the same as LA Pure Kush?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what do you guys think, out of Topanga canyon og and banana og, which would be your choice?? Personally I know nothing about the two but by GP pics I like the look of the banana.
> Got 130$ or so in nuggets, wondering if I should snatch something tomorrow or hold out for 420..
> Or both


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> is the TC/Hollywood Pure Kush the same as LA Pure Kush?


Yup. I think that’s part of the reason why it’s relatively unknown compared to some of the SoCal cuts. So many names for it, and it’s more of an OG than the other Kush cuts.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. I think that’s part of the reason why it’s relatively unknown compared to some of the SoCal cuts. So many names for it, and it’s more of an OG than the other Kush cuts.


thanks


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 12, 2018)

She's the only Topanga in my book.

Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT

Repost this if you've done it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 12, 2018)

All greenpoint clones about to go for a nice ride in the new flower room
Fukin a 15 grand later I'm glad this shit's about over.

 

Alls left is drywall mud and paint than put all my shit together.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


>


ahhh good ol' Topanga.... i remember her


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All greenpoint clones about to go for a nice ride in the new flower room
> Fukin a 15 grand later I'm glad this shit's about over.
> 
> View attachment 4121231
> ...


Grows cannabis, calls it a hobby.
That is a top notch space.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free.
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


thats a deal I just can’t say no too.
Order #779
Topanga Please .


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> This is a review for the CBD Oil for sale on greenpoint.
> I dislocated my shoulder last weekend and have been taking a combo of meloxicam, Advil, and tylonol for the inflammation and nerve pain. To be honest this combo was hardly doing anything
> CBD oil arrives, two squirts of this flavorless light oil down the hatch. 30 minutes pass by and I forget my shoulder ever came out. I never new the anti inflammatory properties of CBD were so STRONG. Not to mention I had a sore throat which it also calmed and made feel better.
> Now I don't wanna say miracle tincture... But this shit is made of angel tears


That is great, thank you for your review.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> thats a deal I just can’t say no too.
> Order #779
> Topanga Please .


You know,
you could keep the Topanga and just put 2 wedding cakes as sold with my 420 order.
Wink wink


----------



## tatonka (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> Order #781
> I will take Topanga please
> 
> ...


----------



## Nu-Be (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Popping my GPS cherry! 

Order number: 783
Too good to pass up after learning the hemp used for this CBD was grown in eastern CO. Thanks, man. First order, but certainly not my last!

Topanga Canyon OG S1 here I come! A buddy on this thread has raved about your beans, even sent me a few, and has a Topanga-leaning Designer OG that is headed my way some day, but this is a good backup, right?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


No cash orders for the CBD page?


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No cash orders for the CBD page?


Doesn't seem so


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Can't find how to add a note to my order, but I'd like the Tthe Banana OG please

Order #786 was placed on April 12, 2018 and is currently Processing.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No cash orders for the CBD page?


Ditto, id be in on this but can't...


----------



## Dr Monstertruck (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


First time buyer here, my order is number 787. Thanks for the awesome offer, I figured I'd go for the Banana OG, myself.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Nice. I've been looking to pick up another bottle of CBD oil, kinda makes this a no-brainer. 

Put my request in the order note, but just in case mine is #788 requesting Topanga. Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Gu~ can i do two bottles for a pack of each?


----------



## infinite313 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Thanks for the offer. Put it in the notes as well. Order #789. Banana OG for me please.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Thank you for the great deals on awesome genetics! Order #790 And I would like the Topanga OG please.
@Gu~


Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Order 792! Topanga og. Had to jump on this Cbd for the wife and topanga og for me!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 13, 2018)

And I'll get banana later when they drop


----------



## kona gold (Apr 13, 2018)

1st order.
Guess there are no freebies!?!


----------



## bighitter420 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Topanga OGs1 please  
Order number: 793


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Damn it wouldnt take my card must be the china thing again ?

Fuck i wanted to try the oil and the seeds lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Order #797, another one for the Topanga Canyon S1. Thanks for the awesome deal Gu!


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 13, 2018)

Great deal, I was all over this until I discovered it was card only.


----------



## Little Dog (Apr 13, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Ditto, id be in on this but can't...


Me too. But no cash? ‍


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Your deals always raise the bar to the next level. I’m absolutely blown away. Order # 801 Banana OG.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what do you guys think, out of Topanga canyon og and banana og, which would be your choice?? Personally I know nothing about the two but by GP pics I like the look of the banana.
> Got 130$ or so in nuggets, wondering if I should snatch something tomorrow or hold out for 420..
> Or both


Topanga. Banana OG herms hard in fem form. Thing with Banana OG is just like cookies...it's worth it.



Sour Wreck said:


> is the TC/Hollywood Pure Kush the same as LA Pure Kush?



Yes and if it doesn't smell of marshmallows and OGK it is not the real cut. The description plainly left out this smell adjective which I found odd.... I have had the real deal. It passes ont he marshmallow smell when breeding too. Often turns out like Pina Colada.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Now that's an offer I can't refuse!! Glad I checked the thread this morning. Ive been wanting to try the CBD oil anyway. Order #802. Topanga OG please. THANKS Gu!


----------



## gritzz (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Got a love these deals "C.B.D./G.P.S. 4LIFE" hollywood n bananas #806...


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 13, 2018)

Sales is about to start. Deal over.


----------



## gritzz (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sales is about to start. Deal over.


Buzzer beater...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 13, 2018)

Tick tock!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> is the TC/Hollywood Pure Kush the same as LA Pure Kush?





Gu~ said:


> Sales is about to start. Deal over.



@Gu~

Can you confirm marshmallow like smell on the Topanga OG S1 mom used for these seeds?


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Couldn't pass this up. Order #799 Banana OG please and thank you


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Topanga. Banana OG herms hard in fem form. Thing with Banana OG is just like cookies...it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you've grown banana og fems that hermed hard on you?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

Variety is the spice of life. Left to Right: Bodega Bubblegum, Clearwater Kush, Sundance Kid, and Jelly Pie. Also pictured some sweet ass Greenpoint Seeds rolling papers. Happy Friday everybody.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Variety is the spice of life. Right to left: Bodega Bubblegum, Clearwater Kush, Sundance Kid, and Jelly Pie. Also pictured some sweet ass Greenpoint Seeds rolling papers. Happy Friday everybody.View attachment 4121400


There you go, 4 different j's to stay you're day.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2018)

My Butch Cassidy have several leaves that are not separated but look like the Canadian flag!still early veg.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 13, 2018)

California cannon day 58

 
DreamCatcher day 58 looking like she will catch your dreams no doubt. :0


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So you've grown banana og fems that hermed hard on you?


Yup and three of the people I breed with and that first started S1'ing have the same experience. Higher ratios than cookie crosses, but still amazing enough to grow out and find a mom that doesn't. There is lots of this in public threads on other websites.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sales is about to start. Deal over.


But no option to buy with cash. 

How 'bout a do over on that? Looks like several of us were locked out.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But no option to buy with cash.
> 
> How 'bout a do over on that? Looks like several of us were locked out.


I tried like 4-5 times with both 1 and 2 bottles


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Id add the cash to my seed order im sending in
If possible


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Couldn't pass this up. Order #799 Banana OG please and thank you


Hope you were just late to posting this here, Gu ended sale 23 mins before you posted this.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2018)

@Gu~ do you know what kind of time frame there is roughly between when you select testers for your new releases and when you add the seeds to the website, I'm not interested in the tester phase so much cuz of my slow internet connection here in the middle of nowhere but am excited to try some strains like the blissful wizard and ecto cooler when they become for sale.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yes and if it doesn't smell of marshmallows and OGK it is not the real cut. The description plainly left out this smell adjective which I found odd.... I have had the real deal. It passes ont he marshmallow smell when breeding too. Often turns out like Pina Colada.


Marshmallow? When/where did you source yours? I get no marshmallows and this is verified.
Hollywood pure


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Marshmallow? When/where did you source yours? I get no marshmallows and this is verified.
> Hollywood pure
> View attachment 4121412


Pretty much everyone I have spoken too from Bodhi to, Chimera (he is doing genetic testing on it currently), to Doc (Archive Seeds) and the nugs I sampled in Cali when looking for potential parents for breeding. It has a sweet sort of burnt marshmallow scent backed by typical OGK. Much like Lucky Charms. This is not something that is disputed /shrug. I don't like Archive breeder's attitude but his cut came straight from the source and so did Bodhi's. Also pretty much every cross both those breeders used the HPK cut in the smell comes out in the end product. I have around 6 crosses from both of them that used the cut (mostly from Bodhi). I still have 4 more packs of Tidal Wave as well. Infact even Gu~'s crosses using Bodhi's has this marshmallow scent in his descriptions of it does it not? I have also grown them out they too have a very similar smell going on. Coincidence? No. The real deal HPK cut has this trait. The Ghost has a slightly sweet one too.



> Blizzard Bush: The aptly named Blizzard Bush will offer a higher than average coating of frost, expect large yields of top tier cannabis *with a creamy marshmallow vanilla bean smell *mixed with high octane fuel and cured meats.


Alpine Kush has this as well in some phenos...

Bodhi:



> • *Solo's Stash* (Hollywood Pure Kush × Snow Lotus)
> --
> Star Wars bounty hunter stash remix series: This is a genetic remix of Bodhi Seeds Jabba's stash strain (bubba kush x snowlotus), using the Hollywood Pure Kush as the mother. *The Hollywood Pure Kush grows like an OG with a kushy vanilla marshmallow citrus butter rum she musk baby powder aromas, very feminine unlike the roasted coffee spice of the other Cali broad leaf kushes.* The effect of the Hollywood Pure Kush is a very deep relaxing wrap around mind body liberator, cerebral as well as sensual. This strain will be similar to the Goji OG but with different aromas. Expect crystalline colas of extraterrestrial green fire that will warp time and space and get the party started at the intergalactic cantina...


My Solo Stashes yield like a fucking beast and smell very similar to the real cut I sampled nugs from on many phenos. So does my Pura Vida. It breeds pretty true for this trait.I won't waste time posting all these breeders crosses that used the cross but the end product was and is always similar. There are multiple very public threads on this cut too. All the people with a real cut have the same similar descriptions.




> • *Pura Vida* (Hollywood Pure Kush × Appalachia)
> --
> Pura Vida is good life bud. Taking the queen of kush cuts and letting the appalachia male doits love magic thing, a very beautiful strain has arisen from the scented breasts of the earth mother. aromas and flavors of deep feminine earthy woody musky menthol pine creme fresh on a funky under layer of chem citron. deep thoughts and easy stepping, this is a sativa dominant play on the kush and chem families. good for breaking bread with new friends or stoking out the homies. 9 weeks from clone, upper medium harvest bounty. love the life you live!


I got vanilla and marshmallow fruity loops phenos with maybe 20 minute trim time per 3 foot plant. So did many others I spoke too....

*How was your cut verified? Did you get it directly from the source like these breeders did?*

I have held off on buying the S1's as a result of the description Gu gave /shrug. Sounded like just another OG cut or S1.

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/91-hollywood-pure-kush-s1.76719/

"These are 51 days from flip and one smells like lime marshmellos with kush the other is a bit more fruity like fruit loops and milk. Fuckin bomb smelling thats for sure. Super stoked to be running these and a huge thank you to the homie that put these in my hands -Keepz"

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=242442



coastal;5319157 said:


> Growing the hprc/legendary pure kush atm.... Seems to be one of many cali pk's.... Definite OG with the structure being a little bit more stocky than other og's. Reminds me of other og's I've had but with a lime smell instead of the lemon pinesol. Lucky charms and mashmallows in the background. Potency is awesome, some of the strongest I've grown to date (the high being roughly 60/40 ind/sat) yet at the same time it's the best thing I've found yet for anxiety.
> 
> View Image View Image


You will hear this again and again. "Fruity Loops" "Creamy" "hints of lime" "marshmallows"

I never bothered buying the cut because at the time it way too fuckin much money. It was extremely nice and intoxicating though.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yup and three of the people I breed with and that first started S1'ing have the same experience. Higher ratios than cookie crosses, but still amazing enough to grow out and find a mom that doesn't. There is lots of this in public threads on other websites.


In your experience with the banana, did it herm late or early? And were you getting seeds out of yours too via nanners?
My main agenda here is to just put out some good quality bud without seeds that people will like. I don't plan to do any breeding. So some late nanners are no problem to me really


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yup and three of the people I breed with and that first started S1'ing have the same experience. Higher ratios than cookie crosses, but still amazing enough to grow out and find a mom that doesn't. There is lots of this in public threads on other websites.


And how did those banana og's typically yield for you?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I got vanilla and marshmallow fruity loops phenos with maybe 20 minute trim time per 3 foot plant. So did many others I spoke too....
> 
> *How was your cut verified? Did you get it directly from the source like these breeders did?*
> 
> ...


Have you ran the cut? Not crosses but the cut itself?

I'll admit there may be some translation noise in subjective descriptions of flavor, but marshmallow was never one that crossed my mind. First thing I think is rock hard tiny bitter pineapple kush, not OG.

The links you post have dates post 2010, when did these "breeders" acquire the cut? I'm not suggesting they didn't but it seems very johnny come lately...and honestly it wasn't even a keeper. It's good but SFV knocks its dick off.

The one link is talking about S1s, more descriptions from your link;
"These are 51 days from flip and one smells like lime marshmellos with kush the other is a bit more fruity like fruit loops and milk."
"Both with a slightly creamy very fuity kush taste."

Can you discredit the picture I posted as not being Hollywood Pure?

My cut was verified by the source, several times on IC... dig a bit further back and you'll find my source on IC with pics of the same plant. I was calling it (mistakenly) Hollywood Pure OG Kush which it isn't, and was referred to back then as "Hollywood Pure Kush"

I'd venture the '91 nomenclature came with marketing some time later..

Anyways, best of luck, I think you're tripping on the "lack of marshmallow" in the description a little bit is all, and that's all I was offering. Peace


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 13, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special front n center.. Jus starting to stretch 
  

Some Jelly Pie and Texas Butter


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 13, 2018)

dreamcatcher, cookies n chem 11-12 weeks. 
 
tomahawks behind flipped.


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 13, 2018)

So upset, looks like my last two seed orders have been taken by customs. Was so looking forward to the snake oil I ordered.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> So upset, looks like my last two seed orders have been taken by customs. Was so looking forward to the snake oil I ordered.


Did you get the green tape letter?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2018)

Don't know that all customs use green tape.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> So upset, looks like my last two seed orders have been taken by customs. Was so looking forward to the snake oil I ordered.


What country do u live in? 
Or do you live in NorthA or Europe etc?


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 13, 2018)

I am all the way down the bottom of Africa, customs just take the parcel. No green tape. Got one parcel from December not shown up and now been over 2 months waiting on my snake oil. There is still hope, our postal service is up to shit here. I had one parcel from GLG turn up after 5 months, will have to wait and see.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

I will ya luck,
I’ve ordered seeds from Europe and they offer a stealth packaging. maybe something GPS could offer for places with tighter customs.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 13, 2018)

Moving right along.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I will ya luck,
> I’ve ordered seeds from Europe and they offer a stealth packaging.


Please don't post how companies use their stealth shipping.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Please don't post how companies use their stealth shipping.


I fixed it, don’t think it would be an issue


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 13, 2018)

Harvested my remaining pioneers-day 72 
This one stayed the shortest and has the strongest smell. Super pungent burnt rubber/meat harsh chemicals and dark coffee 
This pheno is definitely the frostiest out of the bunch but the least smelly. Light sour kushy coffee smell, I'm sure potency is their though lol 
And lastly this pheno which turned into a floppy mess this past week. None of the buds were touching the ground at least. Very lemony lime sour kushy smell with this one, decent yielder. Happy to grow these can't wait to smoke em.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> She's the only Topanga in my book.
> 
> Here's a deal...until the seed drop tomorrow morning. If you go to GreenpointCBD.com and purchase a bottle of CBD. I'll give you a pack of your choice of the Topanga or Banana OG for free. Just add a note to your CBD order before 7:30am MT
> 
> Repost this if you've done it.


Thank you


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

@dubekoms enjoy, looks super fire!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> In your experience with the banana, did it herm late or early? And were you getting seeds out of yours too via nanners?
> My main agenda here is to just put out some good quality bud without seeds that people will like. I don't plan to do any breeding. So some late nanners are no problem to me really


Early and middle flowering. You can hit up Hammerhead from Hammerhead genetics and ask his experience as well. There should be an older post of him running his Banana S1's and it was the same experience for him and quite a few others, but it was always the same thing in the end, "too good not to try to find a mom".



NugHeuser said:


> And how did those banana og's typically yield for you?


Around 2 to 2 1/2 ounces 3 gallon organic flipped at 20-24 ~ inches top them once or twice whatever your preference. Pretty typical for an og cross.



CannaBruh said:


> Have you ran the cut? Not crosses but the cut itself?
> 
> I'll admit there may be some translation noise in subjective descriptions of flavor, but marshmallow was never one that crossed my mind. First thing I think is rock hard tiny bitter pineapple kush, not OG.
> 
> ...


No, I did not run the cut as I stated I passed because of price, but I damn sure trust the breeders that have access to whatever the hell they want and have given the descriptions. I am not really "tripping" or anything not mad in the least bit just asking typical questions I feel people should before purchasing anything. If I could get a 100% confirmation from Gu~ on it I would trust him enough too, to buy 10 or so packs of it.

Ask Doc at archive and bodhi. Bodhi has definitely had it for at least 5 years. Doc has had access to most of this since inception. Both of them got their cuts directly from the person who bred it. The person who bred it confirmed this. Chimera you could ask as well, but he is out and about lately probably need a few weeks for an answer. Those people I would trust 100% on anything as far as being able to tell the real deal from not. Doc has stated many times there is a fake cut of the topanga/ 91 og/hollywood pure kush floating around lately (it's all the same shit people just like different names /smh). There is also the Suge night Pk cut which does not have the same marshmallow aspect and is not the HPK. Bodhi had both of these cuts and bred them extensively. I never bothered with Suge knight one figured it was bs based on the name a lone.

I cannot discredit your photo especially in veg. There are quite a few people on icmag who could definitely tell you when you flower it. They were willing to spend a lot more money than me, lol. I would have rather bought a new car or 20-30 other rare cuts.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 13, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Thank you


Crap!

I missed that.....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> In your experience with the banana, did it herm late or early? And were you getting seeds out of yours too via nanners?
> My main agenda here is to just put out some good quality bud without seeds that people will like. I don't plan to do any breeding. So some late nanners are no problem to me really


I haven't grow any because fems aren't my thing, but HammerHead made s1 of the C Banana clone. He released some early before testing because people were asking him to. Well there was so many hermies in testing he scrapped the project and reimburse the 1's bought. There were some real keepers found, so if you are willing to gamble.
I would go with Texas Butter from the pics I've seen here she seems to produce better and still have the banana smell.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> So upset, looks like my last two seed orders have been taken by customs. Was so looking forward to the snake oil I ordered.


I take it you are outside the US?



AmericanGrower508 said:


> I haven't grow any because fems aren't my thing, but HammerHead made s1 of the C Banana clone. He released some early before testing because people were asking him to. Well there was so many hermies in testing he scrapped the project and reimburse the 1's bought. There were some real keepers found, so if you are willing to gamble.
> I would go with Texas Butter from the pics I've seen here she seems to produce better and still have the banana smell.


Yeah thread American is referring to is one of the ones I was. He also makes a good point about texas butter. The Banana OG when crossed out typically does not herm. That is not to say it won't in F2+


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 13, 2018)

hmm I guess 40Amps beat me to it while I was typing


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

> Ask Doc at archive and bodhi. Bodhi has definitely had it for at least 5 years. Doc has had access to most of this since inception. Both of them got their cuts directly from the person who bred it. The person who bred it confirmed this. Chimera you could ask as well, but he is out and about lately probably need a few weeks for an answer. Those people I would trust 100% on anything as far as being able to tell the real deal from not. Doc has stated many times there is a fake cut of the topanga/ 91 og/hollywood pure kush floating around lately (it's all the same shit people just like different names /smh). There is also the Suge night Pk cut which does not have the same marshmallow aspect and is not the HPK. Bodhi had both of these cuts and bred them extensively. I never bothered with Suge knight one figured it was bs based on the name a lone.
> 
> I cannot discredit your photo especially in veg. There are quite a few people on icmag who could definitely tell you when you flower it. They were willing to spend a lot more money than me, lol. I would have rather bought a new car or 20-30 other rare cuts.



I received it in 2008...hardly anyone had it outside of locals and those in circles. Let me ask who you think bread it might shed some light on if we're talking even the same cut.

I don't need to ask anyone because i got it from the source... maybe we're talking about a different cut that someone hijacked the name no problem man, but I've not heard anyone pre the links you posted talking about Hollywood Pure being anything about marshmallows and that is all.. I didn't pay for it either.. I'm talking of the Hollywood Pure Kush not some suge knight cut.. no worries dude carry on peace and puffs be with you


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 13, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Thank you


Gu came through for you on the deal I take it?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Early and middle flowering. You can hit up Hammerhead from Hammerhead genetics and ask his experience as well. There should be an older post of him running his Banana S1's and it was the same experience for him and quite a few others, but it was always the same thing in the end, "too good not to try to find a mom".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Well I guess I'll think on that, nanners early flower is a little too soon. Quality wise sounds very appealing, a little light on the yield but I've heard that for og kush. Any idea roughly how many beans you or your buddy went through before finding one that wasn't herming like that?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I haven't grow any because fems aren't my thing, but HammerHead made s1 of the C Banana clone. He released some early before testing because people were asking him to. Well there was so many hermies in testing he scrapped the project and reimburse the 1's bought. There were some real keepers found, so if you are willing to gamble.
> I would go with Texas Butter from the pics I've seen here she seems to produce better and still have the banana smell.


Yeah thread American is referring to is the one of the ones I was. He also makes a good point about texas butter. The Banana OG when crossed out typically does not herm.


dubekoms said:


> Harvested my remaining pioneers-day 72View attachment 4121635 View attachment 4121637
> This one stayed the shortest and has the strongest smell. Super pungent burnt rubber/meat harsh chemicals and dark coffeeView attachment 4121641 View attachment 4121642
> This pheno is definitely the frostiest out of the bunch but the least smelly. Light sour kushy coffee smell, I'm sure potency is their though lolView attachment 4121646 View attachment 4121647
> And lastly this pheno which turned into a floppy mess this past week. None of the buds were touching the ground at least. Very lemony lime sour kushy smell with this one, decent yielder. Happy to grow these can't wait to smoke em.


This is a really awesome post. Props man. I bought a few packs of these for fun seems there is definitely some fire in there.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Early and middle flowering. You can hit up Hammerhead from Hammerhead genetics and ask his experience as well. There should be an older post of him running his Banana S1's and it was the same experience for him and quite a few others, but it was always the same thing in the end, "too good not to try to find a mom".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who bred HPK or at least, what’s the genetics behind it? It’s the cut with the least amount of information about it. 

Also, I’ve been chatting with some people on IG who think the HPK, Topanga, Malibu PK, SoCal PK, etc are all actually different cuts. I, uh, don’t buy it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

My guess is they are a bunch of different cuts sharing similar names like larry og is now lemon larry and half a dozen other examples.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Variety is the spice of life. Left to Right: Bodega Bubblegum, Clearwater Kush, Sundance Kid, and Jelly Pie. Also pictured some sweet ass Greenpoint Seeds rolling papers. Happy Friday everybody.View attachment 4121400


Looking great Lubda!! Have a personal fav out this bunch of fire?


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 13, 2018)

Hello everyone ! Greetings from the tropics.
Doc holiday pregnant and the weather in the wet tropical climate, 1 month since I took it out with the male, I have tried strains of California that can not stand the climate of the tropics very weak to the botritys, it seems that this young lady has good resistance to botritys cinerea , and other fungi. If you see them pale on the leaves, it has rained a lot and washed the ground.
View attachment 4121708  View attachment 4121709


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking great Lubda!! Have a personal fav out this bunch of fire?


I’m loving the Sundance Kid, it is a nice euphoric uplifting high and the flavor is phenomenal. I need some more time with the Jelly Pie, it is a devastating high and is starting to smell super grapey. The Bodega Bubblegum is my go to bed time smoke, it is pure onions and garlic. The Clearwater Kush is special. It has a super relaxing and potent high. The flavor is a mix of fruity pebbles with a nice bit of death on the back end.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bodhi:
> 
> My Solo Stashes yield like a fucking beast and smell very similar to the real cut I sampled nugs from on many phenos.


are you still running your SS?
did solo stash favor the HPK and lean to it more than than the father?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested my remaining pioneers-day 72View attachment 4121635 View attachment 4121637
> This one stayed the shortest and has the strongest smell. Super pungent burnt rubber/meat harsh chemicals and dark coffeeView attachment 4121641 View attachment 4121642
> This pheno is definitely the frostiest out of the bunch but the least smelly. Light sour kushy coffee smell, I'm sure potency is their though lolView attachment 4121646 View attachment 4121647
> And lastly this pheno which turned into a floppy mess this past week. None of the buds were touching the ground at least. Very lemony lime sour kushy smell with this one, decent yielder. Happy to grow these can't wait to smoke em.


Gorgeous plants. Nice job!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m loving the Sundance Kid, it is a nice euphoric uplifting high and the flavor is phenomenal. I need some more time with the Jelly Pie, it is a devastating high and is starting to smell super grapey. The Bodega Bubblegum is my go to bed time smoke, it is pure onions and garlic. The Clearwater Kush is special. It has a super relaxing and potent high. The flavor is a mix of fruity pebbles with a nice bit of death on the back end.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m loving the Sundance Kid, it is a nice euphoric uplifting high and the flavor is phenomenal. I need some more time with the Jelly Pie, it is a devastating high and is starting to smell super grapey. The Bodega Bubblegum is my go to bed time smoke, it is pure onions and garlic. The Clearwater Kush is special. It has a super relaxing and potent high. The flavor is a mix of fruity pebbles with a nice bit of death on the back end.


sounds like you have a variety of smoke for the entire day to wake-n-bake to bedtime lubda 
those 4 samples looks like they're all wearing fur coats made of resin!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

the gnome said:


> sounds like you have a variety of smoke for the entire day to wake-n-bake to bedtime lubda
> those 4 samples looks like they're all wearing fur coats made of resin!


It is nice to be able to plan my day accordingly.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 13, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Harvested my remaining pioneers-day 72View attachment 4121635 View attachment 4121637
> This one stayed the shortest and has the strongest smell. Super pungent burnt rubber/meat harsh chemicals and dark coffeeView attachment 4121641 View attachment 4121642
> This pheno is definitely the frostiest out of the bunch but the least smelly. Light sour kushy coffee smell, I'm sure potency is their though lolView attachment 4121646 View attachment 4121647
> And lastly this pheno which turned into a floppy mess this past week. None of the buds were touching the ground at least. Very lemony lime sour kushy smell with this one, decent yielder. Happy to grow these can't wait to smoke em.


oh yeah! that's frosty friday the 13th girl dub
really nice, that 4th pic down especially,
such a nice clear contrast of the resin against the the backdrop of the leaves-n-flowers


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m loving the Sundance Kid, it is a nice euphoric uplifting high and the flavor is phenomenal. I need some more time with the Jelly Pie, it is a devastating high and is starting to smell super grapey. The Bodega Bubblegum is my go to bed time smoke, it is pure onions and garlic. The Clearwater Kush is special. It has a super relaxing and potent high. The flavor is a mix of fruity pebbles with a nice bit of death on the back end.


Thank you for the report, I was wondering about sundance sounds like my kind of med, I sill have not scored Jelly Pie for a good price YET, Just wet some Cackleberry & Mimosas, had a little issue with the first Cackleberry seed but GU took great care of me, both are showing amazing growth one Cackleberry is a 3 leaf, enjoy your photos, you do a great job bro....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I see. Well I guess I'll think on that, nanners early flower is a little too soon. Quality wise sounds very appealing, a little light on the yield but I've heard that for og kush. Any idea roughly how many beans you or your buddy went through before finding one that wasn't herming like that?


I know they aren't greenpoint, but banana og related: @Bubby'sndalab snagged a pack of hammerhead's cbanana s1s. 2 keepers from 2 beans. Both potent. 1 super fruit salad and 1 extremely kushy lime. No herms. He's got pics in the hammerhead thread.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I received it in 2008...hardly anyone had it outside of locals and those in circles. Let me ask who you think bread it might shed some light on if we're talking even the same cut.
> 
> I don't need to ask anyone because i got it from the source... maybe we're talking about a different cut that someone hijacked the name no problem man, but I've not heard anyone pre the links you posted talking about Hollywood Pure being anything about marshmallows and that is all.. I didn't pay for it either.. I'm talking of the Hollywood Pure Kush not some suge knight cut.. no worries dude carry on peace and puffs be with you


I'd like to know if you got it from the same person too tbh. The last time I saw it publicly spoken of was a few weeks ago looking on archives instagram for tidal wave posts. Someone questioned archive who he got his cut from and it turned out they got it from same person as he had a cut as well. And I think remember archive was busting his chops it probably wasn't real. I am no really into the rock star breeder name shit so I have never really bothered remembering the name they pitch around. I looked for it for about 20 minutes but could not find it. I'll look again when I am bored because I am kind of curious as to what you have 

I have one question though I was not very specific on. Is yours lime or lemons? 



jayblaze710 said:


> Who bred HPK or at least, what’s the genetics behind it? It’s the cut with the least amount of information about it.
> 
> Also, I’ve been chatting with some people on IG who think the HPK, Topanga, Malibu PK, SoCal PK, etc are all actually different cuts. I, uh, don’t buy it.


HPK, Topanga, Malibu PK are 100% the same cut. It doesn't smell of lemon. It is lime, marshmallow, and og funk.  Everyone believes since it supposedly showed up around 91 it is related to Ghost OG whom also has bit of sweet creamy to it. The Ghost and HPK are rumored to be the first of the OG's and some argue ghost and HPK are the same cut or one is an s1 of the other (they are different). This is because when you s1 these you get every phenotype of OG. I think they are right after some of mine and Karma's experiences. Doc had pretty much the same opinion so does Orgnkid or however the hell you spell it. It's all conjecture at the end of the day, but it makes the most sense tbh.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Thank you for the report, I was wondering about sundance sounds like my kind of med, I sill have not scored Jelly Pie for a good price YET, Just wet some Cackleberry & Mimosas, had a little issue with the first Cackleberry seed but GU took great care of me, both are showing amazing growth one Cackleberry is a 3 leaf, enjoy your photos, you do a great job bro....


Thanks man, would love to see what the mimosa and cackleberry do.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 13, 2018)

the gnome said:


> oh yeah! that's frosty friday the 13th girl dub
> really nice, that 4th pic down especially,
> such a nice clear contrast of the resin against the the backdrop of the leaves-n-flowers


Thanks I'm thinking I'll get her tested in a month or two for shits n giggles since its legal now. Interested to see the results.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nothing like accidentally smoking the way home weed on the way too work haha oops


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> HPK, Topanga, Malibu PK are 100% the same cut. It doesn't smell of lemon. It is lime, marshmallow, and og funk.  Everyone believes since it supposedly showed up around 91 it is related to Ghost OG whom also has bit of sweet creamy to it. The Ghost and HPK are rumored to be the first of the OG's and some argue ghost and HPK are the same cut or one is an s1 of the other (they are different). This is because when you s1 these you get every phenotype of OG. I think they are right after some of mine and Karma's experiences. Doc had pretty much the same opinion so does Orgnkid or however the hell you spell it. It's all conjecture at the end of the day, but it makes the most sense tbh.


This lines up with what I've read before, nobody knows the actual genetics of the HPK. But you said earlier that Bodhi, Doc, etc got their cuts from the guy who bred it?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have one question though I was not very specific on. Is yours lime or lemons?
> 
> 
> 
> HPK, Topanga, Malibu PK are 100% the same cut. It doesn't smell of lemon. It is lime, marshmallow, and og funk.  Everyone believes since it supposedly showed up around 91 it is related to Ghost OG whom also has bit of sweet creamy to it. The Ghost and HPK are rumored to be the first of the OG's and some argue ghost and HPK are the same cut or one is an s1 of the other (they are different). This is because when you s1 these you get every phenotype of OG. I think they are right after some of mine and Karma's experiences. Doc had pretty much the same opinion so does Orgnkid or however the hell you spell it. It's all conjecture at the end of the day, but it makes the most sense tbh.


Tell me what yours was?

It's nothing like any og at all, i wouldn't call it an og..it's not...The more I read into this the more it sounds like strain telephone and reusing of similar/same names + appendages

It's nothing like bubba or master or tk or sfv or ghost it is its own thing, it's good even very good and will hold its own against but is not better than any of those cuts.



> It is lime, marshmallow, and og funk.


 leads me to suspect an entirely different cut than Hollywood Pure


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Tell me what yours was?
> 
> It's nothing like any og at all, i wouldn't call it an og..it's not...The more I read into this the more it sounds like strain telephone and reusing of similar/same names + appendages
> 
> ...


Your cut really doesn't sound like the HPK.

Every description I've read of HPK/Topanga had a few consistent things: it was much more OG than other Kush plants (Suge Knight, SoCal Master Kush, Bubba Kush, etc) and most think it's closely related to the OGs, and it has a sweet, creamy, marshmallow smell along with the OG gas.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 13, 2018)

This is why Gu~'s description throws me for a loop...Strong Lemon Pine and Gas are simply not HPK. It's a lime spectrum og and extremely unique.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

High 5 if you've actually ran a cut called Hollywood Pure Kush 

Pic of her in flower straight from the source, my cut came from this plant;
 

By far one of the most lowest shit yielding cuts you could run but it tastes good though nothing like a lime marshmallow 

It might have nothing to do with this Topanga or Malibu cut, or the cut that is used for Gu's strains, so I'll stop posting about it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> High 5 if you've actually ran a cut called Hollywood Pure Kush
> 
> Pic of her in flower straight from the source, my cut came from this plant;
> View attachment 4121778
> ...


Please take no offense but if that is this strain HPK the I keep hearing hyped up, I'll pass. lol That looks ok but it doesn't look impressive imo. 

Though it is impossible to judge a plant based on a mid flower pic.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Please take no offense but if that is this strain HPK the I keep hearing hyped up, I'll pass. lol That looks ok but it doesn't look impressive imo.
> 
> Though it is impossible to judge a plant based on a mid flower pic.


It's highly likely not the same that they're referring to in these latest crosses.
lol thanks for your opinion though..


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m loving the Sundance Kid, it is a nice euphoric uplifting high and the flavor is phenomenal. I need some more time with the Jelly Pie, it is a devastating high and is starting to smell super grapey. The Bodega Bubblegum is my go to bed time smoke, it is pure onions and garlic. The Clearwater Kush is special. It has a super relaxing and potent high. The flavor is a mix of fruity pebbles with a nice bit of death on the back end.


Did you experience a fair bit of variation in your Sundance Kid ladies? If so, would you mind giving a brief description? Please and thank you.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is why Gu~'s description throws me for a loop...Strong Lemon Pine and Gas are simply not HPK. It's a lime spectrum og and extremely unique.


I wonder if that's coming from Jungle Boys, they always describe their Topanga Canyon OG as gassy OG, which is selling it short. But SoCal, they love their OGs here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Did you experience a fair bit of variation in your Sundance Kid ladies? If so, would you mind giving a brief description? Please and thank you.


I did. I had three different phenotypes. #1 was the tallest. She grew slow off the start and had the most side branching out of the three. Her flavor is a nice mix of Stardawg funk and lemony candy sweetness. Her buds are very potent.

#2 was not a keeper for me. She had a very high ratio of leaves to buds. She was the shortest of the three, but she did smell incredible. She had a sweet tropical citrus candy scent and she packed on the resin. Trimming her was a nightmare.
#3 is the one pictured on Greenpoint’s site. Her scent was pure citrus candy with nectarines mixed in. She produced one giant cola with almost no side branching. Her smoke is wonderful, euphoric and potent.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I did. I had three different phenotypes. #1 was the tallest. She grew slow off the start and had the most side branching out of the three. Her flavor is a nice mix of Stardawg funk and lemony candy sweetness. Her buds are very potent.
> View attachment 4121792
> #2 was not a keeper for me. She had a very high ratio of leaves to buds. She was the shortest of the three, but she did smell incredible. She had a sweet tropical citrus candy scent and she packed on the resin. Trimming her was a nightmare.
> #3 is the one pictured on Greenpoint’s site. Her scent was pure citrus candy with nectarines mixed in. She produced one giant cola with almost no side branching. Her smoke is wonderful, euphoric and potent.
> View attachment 4121793


Perfect, thanks for sharing. I'm going to really enjoy growing this one out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Caught this dude hanging out on some gunslinger lol.He's all about it.not even sure how it got in.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Caught this dude hanging out on some gunslinger lol.He's all about it.not even sure how it got in.
> 
> View attachment 4121810


I hope in a couple weeks my seed pod opens up with a lot of them .


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 13, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special front n center.... 


Texas Butter and Jelly Pie...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Caught this dude hanging out on some gunslinger lol.He's all about it.not even sure how it got in.
> 
> View attachment 4121810


What do you got started in the room heisen?
Gunslinger only?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> What do you got started in the room heisen?
> Gunslinger only?


I got my heaviest yielding strains for the first run so I can get my money back on the build.Believe it or not that gunslinger #5 was a damn good yielder and everyone was crazy about the smoke so I'm gonna run 6 of them.My Scott's OG cut which is a beast in a scrog and the smell is seriously fukin dank,,some ghost OG #8 which gave me about 9 ounces dry on 1 plant with a 5 week veg and Big Easy OG which is another one that was crazy as fuck.i cant fuck off on the first run.this project has set me back quite a bit.
I went out and got the bucket layout done tonight for one side.the other side of the room will be identical.all the cuts have crazy roots now so I'll have to get them in the bigger buckets in about 10 days.each set will cover a 4x10 scrog with 12 inch centers across and 20 inches on centers long.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got my heaviest yielding strains for the first run so I can get my money back on the build.Believe it or not that gunslinger #5 was a damn good yielder and everyone was crazy about the smoke so I'm gonna run 6 of them.My Scott's OG cut which is a beast in a scrog and the smell is seriously fukin dank,,some ghost OG #8 which gave me about 9 ounces dry on 1 plant with a 5 week veg and Big Easy OG which is another one that was crazy as fuck.i cant fuck off on the first run.this project has set me back quite a bit.
> I went out and got the bucket layout done tonight for one side.the other side of the room will be identical.all the cuts have crazy roots now so I'll have to get them in the bigger buckets in about 10 days.each set will cover a 4x10 scrog with 12 inch centers across and 20 inches on centers long.
> 
> View attachment 4121817


Gotcha bro thanks for the report 

Dude after the first run you be like awww shit


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 13, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Gotcha bro thanks for the report
> 
> Dude after the first run you be like awww shit


Yeah man I'm actually running 2 1000W HPS over the 4x10 and next to them will be 750 watts of cobbs in a 4x5 and 630 watts of CMH in a 4x5 to have a little showdown and see how it goes.my money is on the cobs for overall weight.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man I'm actually running 2 1000W HPS over the 4x10 and next to them will be 750 watts of cobbs in a 4x5 and 630 watts of CMH in a 4x5 to have a little showdown and see how it goes.my money is on the cobs for overall weight.


Sending you a pm


----------



## gritzz (Apr 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So you've grown banana og fems that hermed hard on you?





Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man I'm actually running 2 1000W HPS over the 4x10 and next to them will be 750 watts of cobbs in a 4x5 and 630 watts of CMH in a 4x5 to have a little showdown and see how it goes.my money is on the cobs for overall weight.


Regular or double ended hps?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Regular or double ended hps?


Regular.DE is good shit but the heat from them is ceazy


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 14, 2018)

Thats what im running(gavita 750) atm with your ceilings and mini split you got that all day 

My ceilings are 9.5 ft so you got a half of foot on me


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats what im running(gavita 750) atm with your ceilings and mini split you got that all day
> 
> My ceilings are 9.5 ft so you got a half of foot on me


I was looking at the gravitas but as far a lumens per watt LED is top dog.less watts for the same amount of light equals less electricity.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Gu came through for you on the deal I take it?


Yes,
I actually inquired about it at 12 midnight that night.
But yep, gps holding me down.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 14, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Yes,
> I actually inquired about it at 12 midnight that night.
> But yep, gps holding me down.


Glad to hear Gu took care of you, I almost sent him a email when I discovered there was no option to pay cash. The only reason I didn't was the fact that Gu has given me some great deals in the past that he didn't have to when I contacted him after some issues with the website and I figured he would get this sorted out with out my involvement since many were in the same boat about wanting to pay cash and it wasn't isolated to just me.

He has shown in the past that when something like this slips through, he always makes it right! His dedication to his customer base is pretty amazing for any line of business, let alone this one.

Which Fems did you decide to try?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2018)

California Cannon 4 days after chop is adding some skunky dairy barn and pine funk to black pepper and gun powder. A strong brief whiff of skunk ass when handled. A sample vape seemed to hit quite hard and definitely not the couchlock type like her sister chopped 10 days earlier at 62 days. 

I topped 4 Butch Cassidy in veg but as short and extremely wide leafed as they are that will be interesting. Very vigorous!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2018)

I grew with old retro fit Philips CMH and loved the bud but their old spectrum wasn’t nearly as good as the 315 watt etc. buds were a bit fluffy and very leafy. But they were very sticky, smelly and strong if not that heavy. Use COBs and white/red LEDs now but CMH still tempts me just for fun.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Lumens are essentially a measure of brightness based on human perception. A lumen is equal to the light emitted by one candle falling on one square foot of surface located one foot away. This measurement presumes a human is the perceiver of the light. Plants perceive light differently; from a plant’s perspective, light that is useful for photosynthesis is not necessarily bright. Light– more specifically, visible light– is made up of wavelengths of energy on the electromagnetic spectrum ranging from 380 to 770 nm (nanometers). Plants use wavelengths from 400 to 700 nm for photosynthesis. Brightness does not accurately describe if the light will be more or less useful to a plant.


Pig Whistles and Night Riders without the K are doing good .
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 14, 2018)

My No K Night Rider at 53 days continues to build buds and is now gaining some weight late in the game. That seems to be a Chem thing or even Stardawg itself but some of these crosses just sit around and get fat after 7 eeeks. Got a fresh pack of seeds to run but also have a half dozen Greenpoint strains not yet run here. And I need to work in some SSDD.

Knight Rider always seemed more appealing than Night Rider but it seems that K bothers some. So kan't use that K on Night Rider. Maybe “Kopper Khem”


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Lumens are essentially a measure of brightness based on human perception. A lumen is equal to the light emitted by one candle falling on one square foot of surface located one foot away. This measurement presumes a human is the perceiver of the light. Plants perceive light differently; from a plant’s perspective, light that is useful for photosynthesis is not necessarily bright. Light– more specifically, visible light– is made up of wavelengths of energy on the electromagnetic spectrum ranging from 380 to 770 nm (nanometers). Plants use wavelengths from 400 to 700 nm for photosynthesis. Brightness does not accurately describe if the light will be more or less useful to a plant.
> 
> Pig Whistles and Night Riders without the K are doing good .
> Cheers


The measurement you describe is for a footcandle, not a lumen.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 14, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> My guess is they are a bunch of different cuts sharing similar names like larry og is now lemon larry and half a dozen other examples.





CannaBruh said:


> Tell me what yours was?
> 
> It's nothing like any og at all, i wouldn't call it an og..it's not...The more I read into this the more it sounds like strain telephone and reusing of similar/same names + appendages
> 
> ...


Hmm well I think I have figured out. I should have done this to begin with but I have so many forum threads in my head discussing this I did not bother with instagram.

I guarantee you if you search these hashtags 99% of the people discussing smell and flavor profile will say lime, marshmallows, Og funk for HPK and Malibu (same cut diff names). This is the cut I wanted to buy and this is the top shelf amazing shit I would love an S1 of. It is what Bodhi used in his crosses and what Archive used for Tidal Wave. It is also what is in Gu~'s crosses.

#Hollywoodpurekush

and

#malibupk

Now type in:

#topangaog

and

#topangacanyonog

Similar smell profiles in that they both have a creamy aspect, but one is lemon, pine, gas, creamy, nut earthy. and one is lime, straight marshmallow, and og funk (HPK/Malibu).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BazGHOnjvsh/?tagged=topangacanyonog

My thoughts are this. People are confusing two different cuts and calling them the same thing just like they did with HPK and Ghost cuts. Both of these cuts are simply S1's of Ghost or Malibu.

I will go ahead and buy it just to try it though but I really don't see how it can beat out what we have already for OG cuts. Probably just slightly different than Ghost.

Here is a legit malibu pk/HPK for reference. I have no doubt this guy has the real deal. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWP_u-qAouH/?tagged=malibupk


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> The measurement you describe is for a footcandle, not a lumen.


ya and just as useful as using lumens to gauge how effective a light is for plants. It was just a cut and paste . The point was still made lol
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 14, 2018)

Would you run Ghost over SFV? @40AmpstoFreedom 
Thing is... when I got the HPK, (that's "Pure Kush" from Hollywood) there was no IG or hashtags bruh you have to dig deep into archives (no pun) to find the guys who held it long before archive was slanging beans in the states


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 14, 2018)

SFV. I am a sucker for SFV man. SFV, Triangle, and Fire OG to me are just Kings. HPK as well.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> ya and just as useful as using lumens to gauge how effective a light is for plants. It was just a cut and paste . The point was still made lol
> Cheers


If you’re comparing lights with similar wavelength spectrums, then lumens is a very useful way to compare the effectiveness of different lights. For most cases, it’s a simple and effective shorthand for comparing different grow lights.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> SFV. I am a sucker for SFV man. SFV and Fire OG to me are just Kings. HPK as well.


Same here, SFV is my fav og, the flavor is amazeballs and it's pretty strong, prefer it over ghost/abusive/tahoe etc
Good luck on the S1s, may you find your marshmallows


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you’re comparing lights with similar wavelength spectrums, then lumens is a very useful way to compare the effectiveness of different lights. For most cases, it’s a simple and effective shorthand for comparing different grow lights.


This must be why I can't tell in veg or within two weeks of flowering, if a plant is gonna be any good or not.... 
Learn something new everyday lol
Cheers


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> ya and just as useful as using lumens to gauge how effective a light is for plants. It was just a cut and paste . The point was still made lol
> Cheers


Won't argue that. 

A ton of light in the incorrect spectrums is wasted on a plant. PAR is where its at for our ladies.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This must be why I can't tell in veg or within two weeks of flowering, if a plant is gonna be any good or not....
> Learn something new everyday lol
> Cheers


You seriously cant spot a vigorous plant in veg?I'm not talking thc percentages and potency cause no one has a crystal ball but over all health,vigor and structure seems pretty simple to me.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You seriously cant spot a vigorous plant in veg?I'm not talking thc percentages and potency cause no one has a crystal ball but over all health,vigor and structure seems pretty simple to me.


That certainly was not how you put it way back when you made your ridiculous noob statement.You said flat out, and then argued, that you could tell if "it was going to be any good". Like other things you have said I am not the only one who has read and laughed. I can just imagine the phenos you have culled out lol
I honestly shared the lumens thing in an attempt to actually help you. From your post it seemed as if you didn't know.

PS I have had tons of strains show amazing vigor and structure all the way till they met a flame. Guess what? yup they weren't shit. Sure looked pretty though.
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Lumens,micromoles,ppfd,lux,PAR it all translates down.the ultimate goal in efficiency in a per watt basis.good to see the forum POLICE are keeping up with making the necessary corrections.
We know plants dont necessarily see lumens it's just a measuring tool we can use for efficiency comparing 1 light to the next


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That certainly was not how you put it way back when you made your ridiculous noob statement.You said flat out, and then argued, that you could tell if "it was going to be any good". Like other things you have said I am not the only one who has read and laughed. I can just imagine the phenos you have culled out lol
> I honestly shared the lumens thing in an attempt to actually help you. From your post it seemed as if you didn't know.
> 
> PS I have had tons of strains show amazing vigor and structure all the way till they met a flame. Guess what? yup they weren't shit. Sure looked pretty though.
> Cheers


That's not what I meant dude but your famous for interperting what people say and twisting into something else.the whole idea was for a photo contest.we weren't gonna mail samples to gu for thc testing.the point was for a photogenic plant for a photo of the month.many a sorry ass non smelly non dank plant has won photo of the month on plenty of forums.

wtf is wrong with some of you people.
Calling me a noob makes you look like a dumbass when people have seen my setups and my grows.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lumens,micromoles,ppfd,lux,PAR it all translates down.the ultimate goal in efficiency in a per watt basis.good to see the forum POLICE are keeping up with making the necessary corrections.
> We know plants dont necessarily see lumens it's just a measuring tool we can use for efficiency comparing 1 light to the next


But thats the thing. Actual science tells us that lumens are only useful in telling apart light sources based on what a human sees. Not what a plant uses. 
Also no forum police needed. You are posting on a website that actually has a few growers who might know a couple things. Not to mention the actual science of botany is available to all.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's not what I meant dude but your famous for interperting what people say and twisting into something else.the whole idea was for a photo contest.we weren't gonna mail samples to gu for thc testing.the point was for a photogenic plant for a photo of the month.many a sorry ass non smelly non dank plant has won photo of the month on plenty of forums.
> 
> wtf is wrong with some of you people.
> Calling me a noob makes you look like a dumbass when people have seen my setups and my grows.


It was what you clearly meant. Nice try on back peddling though. (true sign of an outlaw) Thats why so many people actually made fun of you for it.
Anyway goodluck on your shed. Imagine what you could produce if you actually educated yourself.
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

You seriously think I dont know the difference of a lumen and PAR.it wasn't meant for some dick to pick apart man.it was a blanket statement comparing light efficiency.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You seriously think I dont know the difference of a lumen and PAR.it wasn't meant for some dick to pick apart man.it was a blanket statement comparing light efficiency.


I did possibly think you didn't know. which is why I shared.
After the above post I now know for certain you don't.
Like I said goodluck.
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It was what you clearly meant. Nice try on back peddling though. (true sign of an outlaw) Thats why so many people actually made fun of you for it.
> Anyway goodluck on your shed. Imagine what you could produce if you actually educated yourself.
> Cheers


And you been here since December and I never see you post up any pics of shit.nada nothing zilch.just always banter about the same ol bullshit correcting people.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Apr 14, 2018)

Random but sfv might be the best og with tahoe 2nd if there was no sour diesel id be happy having to smoke just sfv 

The thing about seeds when u give it the same name of the clone shit gets confusing and passes off as real deal i smoked sfv 4 times and it wasn't until like my 5th time i got the real deal .. same thing with tahoe and fire og .. real deal clone only will change ya whole perspective its crazy how many fakes get passed around and most wont get the real experience to kno the diff

Why isnt there more sfv crosses on the market ? 
And why does google have cali conn creator of sfv ? He made the sfv og which is crossed to something 

Real deal is clone only im talking that sativa heart racing stank one


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And you been here since December and I never see you post up any pics of shit.nada nothing zilch.just always banter about the same ol bullshit correcting people.



That must be because I am a complete fake. Imagine a grower not having an online presence? Yup fraud forsure....
Must be hard for an Instagram outlaw to picture I guess. Again your noob is showing dude....
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I did possibly think you didn't know. which is why I shared.
> After the above post I now know for certain you don't.
> Like I said goodluck.
> Cheers


I design,build and grow in the most technical medium on the planet. but your saying I dont know 3rd grade lighting.
So what is it man you jealous?just being a hater or what.why the need to pick apart every word in my post and try and make yourself out to be like your superior or some shit.wtf is the deal


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I design,build and grow in the most technical medium on the planet. but your saying I dont know 3rd grade lighting.
> So what is it man you jealous?just being a hater or what.why the need to pick apart every word in my post and try and make yourself out to be like your superior or some shit.wtf is the deal


I don't think I am superior to anyone here other then you. You are the prime example of the kind of punk bitches that are the bread and butter for any outlaw. 
Like I have said many times I think you are a complete and total goof. I honestly do not give a flying fuck what you build and design. It doesn't change the fact of what you are. 
Maybe you should go post a selfie and include how you feel over on Instagram ya fucking goof lol
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That must be because I am a complete fake. Imagine a grower not having an online presence? Yup fraud forsure....
> Must be hard for an Instagram outlaw to picture I guess. Again your noob is showing dude....
> Cheers


LOL your trying to clown my "shed" but your pics in your journal haha of them over fed dirt plants next to kitchen chairs and couches all in the same corner next to a 20 watt space heater.WTF am i really reading this shit right.Yeah man for a second i started to think you was somebody.Ima have to do something i never do and just drop your ass on ignore.No need to to clutter up this thread arguing with the doublewide kitchen master.lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> LOL your trying to clown my "shed" but your pics in your journal haha of them over fed dirt plants next to kitchen chairs and couches all in the same corner next to a 20 watt space heater.WTF am i really reading this shit right.Yeah man for a second i started to think you was somebody.Ima have to do something i never do and just drop your ass on ignore.No need to to clutter up this thread arguing with the doublewide kitchen master.lol


Thank you for proving my point ya fucking goof wannabe outlaw lmao holy fuck what a clown hahahaha
Being terminally ill at 37 and only showing one shitty light here on RIU. Yup ya got me outlaw goof.
Funny thing is even under the shitty pheno hunting set up I show here seems to look better, and certainly is better then your " I dont have the balls to be in the coke game so I am gonna grow with the same mentality" shed set up.
Your question about mini splits proved the unbelievable amount of large grow experience you have .
Please continue to teach us all with your expert knowledge.
Cheers


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Caught this dude hanging out on some gunslinger lol.He's all about it.not even sure how it got in.
> 
> View attachment 4121810


If I could find adult preying mantises for sale it would be like winning the lottery.. Do your best to keep it around..


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

How about instead of spamming my journal with your goffness you keep it over here in the spam thread.
View attachment 4121014 
View attachment 4121015 
Next up is a KS. It is roughly a week behind the others under the big lights. It is the tallest and is a curly bitch due to not liking the mix.
View attachment 4121016 
Another shorter KS also showing some hook
View attachment 4121018 
This next KS I have dubbed "Curly Sue" . Have never had leaves curl around so much.
View attachment 4121019 
View attachment 4121021 
Another KS
View attachment 4121027 
Cheers 
Click to expand...
HOLY FUCK look at that nitrogen claw LMAO.wow man really.Thats like 1rst year noob shit.



Ya funny how that " what I thought was a nitrogen claw is infact a strain trait in the kushskunk. Sea-Of-Green Purple Kush x ISS. Oh no wait, Mike J must of somehow brought that up without me asking.
The following is his reply to me asking what Kush was used,

Hi, can I guess.... the KS are very dark green with leaves curling
under? It doesn't behave like I would expect it to genetically.
That's what I've seen anyway. It's not a strain I recommend very often but
it is interesting. Very potent.

I invite anyone here to go look at the pics in my journal. Make your own conclusions. They certainly hold more value then heisengoofs.
Oh they must be over fertilized because they do not seem to have the burnt tips yours do. I get it now.....

Cheers 



Heisengoof


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2018)

lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lol



His momma def wears underwear with dickholes in em
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 14, 2018)

....and another added to the "brings no value so we don't need to read more of your bullshit" list

Raindance is looking good. I dunked the 3 weakest looking seeds in the pack, one didn't pop. One is really stretching for the light while the other is very squat.


----------



## genuity (Apr 14, 2018)

Spicy


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 14, 2018)

Can we just get a "My grow is better than yours!" forum and be done with it?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 14, 2018)

For a forum full of weed smokers there's a heck of a lot of angry people, we should all sit back and just blaze one.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> For a forum full of weed smokers there's a heck of a lot of angry people, we should all sit back and just blaze one.


With that roll job, its almost like blazing 2 J's


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Glad to hear Gu took care of you, I almost sent him a email when I discovered there was no option to pay cash. The only reason I didn't was the fact that Gu has given me some great deals in the past that he didn't have to when I contacted him after some issues with the website and I figured he would get this sorted out with out my involvement since many were in the same boat about wanting to pay cash and it wasn't isolated to just me.
> 
> He has shown in the past that when something like this slips through, he always makes it right! His dedication to his customer base is pretty amazing for any line of business, let alone this one.
> 
> Which Fems did you decide to try?


Topanga my hs crush PSYCHE!
Haha


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How about instead of spamming my journal with your goffness you keep it over here in the spam thread.
> View attachment 4121014
> View attachment 4121015
> Next up is a KS. It is roughly a week behind the others under the big lights. It is the tallest and is a curly bitch due to not liking the mix.
> ...


I looked and can't agree with you at all. I believe Heisengrow has got his shit together far above what you have shown us. Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 14, 2018)

who was the dink that thought Suge Knight deserved a strain named after him?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I looked and can't agree with you at all. I believe Heisengrow has got his shit together far above what you have shown us. Thanks for the invite though.


Thats fine and dandy I am just still trying to find where I was bragging about the set up I am showing on here? I would love to go look at his journal but of course he is such an outlaw he only posts random shit all over social media. First outlaw I ever met with the need to brag online in order to make up for his small dick.
Fuck you heisengoof hahaha
Cheers


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 14, 2018)

@Gu~ My seed order came today and only 6 of the 7 packs came, the cookies and chem is missing, how do we resolve this? I'll check my order number quick and post it


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 14, 2018)

Order #30298


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 14, 2018)

It was a 2 part order, along with order number 30168. The cookies and chem was a part of the other order number. 
I know there's no way to know if I just took the pack out and said it didn't arrive but it didn't. I understand either way though.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2018)

A couple Hibernates going in for the flip...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> @Gu~ My seed order came today and only 6 of the 7 packs came, the cookies and chem is missing, how do we resolve this? I'll check my order number quick and post it



One thing nobody in this thread will argue is the fact that Gu is the man when it comes to making hiccups right.
Cheers


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> One thing nobody in this thread will argue is the fact that Gu is the man when it comes to making hiccups right.
> Cheers


Hope so. I went from 100 to 0 when I saw that wasn't in there, I'm looking forward to what comes from all those packs but the cookies and chem was one I was more excited about, was planning on probably popping those first. Every pic I've seen of them look fire.


----------



## frosty420 (Apr 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> A couple Hibernates going in for the flip...
> 
> View attachment 4122129 View attachment 4122130


How the hell did you get the holes in that pot....?...... crazy!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Hope so. I went from 100 to 0 when I saw that wasn't in there, I'm looking forward to what comes from all those packs but the cookies and chem was one I was more excited about, was planning on probably popping those first. Every pic I've seen of them look fire.


I bet the farm on it. Even people who may hate my guts at this point will agree with him being top notch with making mistakes right.
Cheers


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> How the hell did you get the holes in that pot....?...... crazy!


Gro pro root pots


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

I know some of you guys know the whole outlaw thing is really just a figure of speech for not following the rules/Its a waylon Jennings/Johnny cash/willie nelson kind of thing.We know them guys wasnt running with the hells angels and running heroin out of honduras.Just a thing for the guys that break the rules and dont follow the laws so well.Was never meant as a im in the mexican drug cartel kind of shit lol.Outlaw is what we call guys that corn deer,keep undersize fish,grow pot on the side,shit like that.Some people just take shit to heart and run with it.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I know some of you guys know the whole outlaw thing is really just a figure of speech for not following the rules/Its a waylon Jennings/Johnny cash/willie nelson kind of thing.We know them guys wasnt running with the hells angels and running heroin out of honduras.Just a thing for the guys that break the rules and dont follow the laws so well.Was never meant as a im in the mexican drug cartel kind of shit lol.Outlaw is what we call guys that corn deer,keep undersize fish,grow pot on the side,shit like that.Some people just take shit to heart and run with it.


Yes some folks do know that. Just like some folks also know you are a living disgrace to those good folks or any other outlaw. Eat a fat dick and go fuck yourself ya goof. Aint no outlaw figuratively, or otherwise, that would have shit to do with you other then use you like the little goof bitch you are. But hey keep telling yourself otherwise. Easy to do online.....
Cheers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 14, 2018)

With 420 being less than a week away is there any mention of what the sale will be? Post man is gonna be Hella busy I bet after the sale.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 14, 2018)

After reading 3 pages of that....
My only thoughts are 


Listen to her and listen to her

Have a snickers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> A couple Hibernates going in for the flip...
> 
> View attachment 4122129 View attachment 4122130


Folgers pots nice


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Folgers pots nice


For all the misfits....lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> For all the misfits....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122206 View attachment 4122204


Misfits need love too


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 14, 2018)

Some really great arguments on here past few days guys.


nc208 said:


> For a forum full of weed smokers there's a heck of a lot of angry people, we should all sit back and just blaze one.


Very true.

Is that wax paper though lol?  



silverhazefiend said:


> Random but sfv might be the best og with tahoe 2nd if there was no sour diesel id be happy having to smoke just sfv
> 
> The thing about seeds when u give it the same name of the clone shit gets confusing and passes off as real deal i smoked sfv 4 times and it wasn't until like my 5th time i got the real deal .. same thing with tahoe and fire og .. real deal clone only will change ya whole perspective its crazy how many fakes get passed around and most wont get the real experience to kno the diff
> 
> ...



Yeah swerve made a SFV IBL probably where most of the fake shit comes from. SFV would be my pick too. People quit doing SFV crosses because they are just following the new hype. I really want my cut back to make more crosses with and Triangle as well.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 14, 2018)

What would a gelato 45 and sun dance kid do in the champagne room with the right choices?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 14, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> What would a gelato 45 and sun dance kid do in the champagne room with the right choices?


Horrible things with the best results

My Sundance male and females all look lovely....


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 14, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> If I could find adult preying mantises for sale it would be like winning the lottery.. Do your best to keep it around..


You're actually not allowed in my state to mess with them. They are endangered. So I imagine it' every state. If you get caught with one where I live, it' a 1500 dollar fine


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Some really great arguments on here past few days guys.
> 
> 
> Very true.
> ...


The 818 SFV cross i have is fukin stellar.Wouldn't part with it for nothing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The 818 SFV cross i have is fukin stellar.Wouldn't part with it for nothing.



I've got 3 packs of 818 SFV x Fire OG I am dying to pop.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You're actually not allowed in my state to mess with them. They are endangered. So I imagine it' every state. If you get caught with one where I live, it' a 1500 dollar fine


I dont know man you can buy egg cases of them online.There everywhere around my house but i also have a big outdoor garden ive been running for 10 years.they love hanging around okra and tall tomatoes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I've got 3 packs of 818 SFV x Fire OG I am dying to pop.


Mine was 818 SFV and The White.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont know man you can buy egg cases of them online.There everywhere around my house but i also have a big outdoor garden ive been running for 10 years.they love hanging around okra and tall tomatoes.


Ya I'd rather just buy the adults. Didn't realize it's protected. I guess if I relocated them I would make sure they were well tended to... ya Missourie has a bunch...


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont know man you can buy egg cases of them online.There everywhere around my house but i also have a big outdoor garden ive been running for 10 years.they love hanging around okra and tall tomatoes.


Sorry for sidetracking the thread....
I bought 3 of the egg cases a few years back.....didn't expect so many of them.  
Fungus gnats were the perfect size for the baby...


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 14, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> ....


Isn't that fun to watch


----------



## the gnome (Apr 14, 2018)

fugging white flies have always *bugged me* since I started the indoor rodeo scene 8yrs ago.
they've infested my crop with broad mites before anyone knew what they were dealing with.
I harvested last week and fuggingwhite flies were there for that show too,
from start to finish in numbers that caused probs  

a praying mantis is like a shark, it's an eating machine only taking break for nappy time.
I bet there's hardly a bug they won't eat so i think the white flies will be caviar to these terrors of the insect world
thanx for the reminder slow drawl 

here's what i do gnats and it's simple-n-easy as it gets, the little vermin love port wine as much as I do.
when ever I polish off a bottle I leave a couple inches, gnats go in and rarely ever come back out, Ive have these
bottles with hundreds-n-hundreds inside that drank themselves to death 
rice wine vinegar with a good nose on it is another one that's hard to resist.
ok off track, back to beans


----------



## kds710 (Apr 14, 2018)

*edit* Picture order from last to first in order of #1, 2&3, 4, and 5. Uploaded in the wrong order 

Here are the 5 Raindance females I got from my second attempt after getting all males the first time. First pic is #1, excuse the sopping wet appearance but that's exactly what she is after just being fed, second pic is Raindance #2 & #3. Third pic is #4 and the last is #5 which I actually had set off to the side and let die pretty much with some other males until out of curiosity I took a look and found pistols bursting from every sight because from experience I've found some intentional added stress will kick sexing into gear so I thought I better just check, not that I recommend letting them almost die. This strain is in a league of it's own as far as vigor goes although I can only speak on veg growth for now. These are in the same room as Garlic Breath (gmo x mendobreath) and Karma's Headbanger (rez sour d ibl x biker kush) and when I walk into my veg room sometimes it smells like OG/chem in early flower and it's the Raindance everytime, they just stink sitting there without messing with them. Looking forward to flowering these out finally and super grateful to have gotten 5. Thanks to Gu for being a solid example of a breeder and a businessman

The root picture is Raindance #2 which at the time had been in the half gallon pot for just under 2 wks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 14, 2018)

i figured I would start with an egg case before moving into the adults as they can get costly.

https://www.panterrapets.com/collections/mantids

https://usmantis.com/collections/praying-mantis/products/idolomantis-diabolic?variant=21166466823

Lots of places to buy from,


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got my heaviest yielding strains for the first run so I can get my money back on the build.Believe it or not that gunslinger #5 was a damn good yielder and everyone was crazy about the smoke so I'm gonna run 6 of them.My Scott's OG cut which is a beast in a scrog and the smell is seriously fukin dank,,some ghost OG #8 which gave me about 9 ounces dry on 1 plant with a 5 week veg and Big Easy OG which is another one that was crazy as fuck.i cant fuck off on the first run.this project has set me back quite a bit.
> I went out and got the bucket layout done tonight for one side.the other side of the room will be identical.all the cuts have crazy roots now so I'll have to get them in the bigger buckets in about 10 days.each set will cover a 4x10 scrog with 12 inch centers across and 20 inches on centers long.
> 
> View attachment 4121817


Why are the walls purple? Why tile on the floor. Why not panda film or even white acrylic on the floor. To reflect back light upwards as well. It helps with side lighting. More than you think. Most people don't even think about the floor. But when they test lights to get the lumen or candle power. It's in a box or sphere. Enclosed. Not jus three sides. A white floor helps. Also that' why tents usually the floor is made up the same material as the sides. But I was just curious as to why build a grow room and out a tile floor down.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> SFV. I am a sucker for SFV man. SFV, Triangle, and Fire OG to me are just Kings. HPK as well.


I have some fire og x ghost train haze that is jus tiptop. Fire og is great. If it's the real deal f-og


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 14, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> who was the dink that thought Suge Knight deserved a strain named after him?


Pretty sure it’s called that because it was the forum member’s handle that introduced the strain. Just like Ghost OG and OGKB.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why are the walls purple? Why tile on the floor. Why not panda film or even white acrylic on the floor. To reflect back light upwards as well. It helps with side lighting. More than you think. Most people don't even think about the floor. But when they test lights to get the lumen or candle power. It's in a box or sphere. Enclosed. Not jus three sides. A white floor helps. Also that' why tents usually the floor is made up the same material as the sides. But I was just curious as to why build a grow room and out a tile floor down.


The most reflective surface you can put is bright white elastomeric paint.the purple is mold resistant sheet rock.it will be finished smooth and painted with elastomeric paint for mold and moisture resistance.the tile was installed over half inch durock put over a vapor barrier.dealing with a warm grow environment you dont want termites.termites and bugs are attracted to moisture.the tile will make easy cleanups.
I'm not to concerned with a reflective floor.if you see the way my scrogs look they are like night time under the canopy.reflective floor is something I really dont need honestly.the walls are more important


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 14, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Random but sfv might be the best og with tahoe 2nd if there was no sour diesel id be happy having to smoke just sfv
> 
> The thing about seeds when u give it the same name of the clone shit gets confusing and passes off as real deal i smoked sfv 4 times and it wasn't until like my 5th time i got the real deal .. same thing with tahoe and fire og .. real deal clone only will change ya whole perspective its crazy how many fakes get passed around and most wont get the real experience to kno the diff
> 
> ...


Yeah, Swerve is well known for making backcrosses of well known cuts and just selling it as “SFV OG” or “Chem 91 skva”. It’s a fucking disgrace. Now, whenever you see an SFV cross or a Chem91 cross, it’s possible it wasn’t made using the original cut. Probably my single biggest pet peeve in the cannabis breeding game is not properly labeling the genetics in your pack.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

This is the topside of one of my scrogs.you can pretty much see at this point any light reaching the floor is pretty much null in void.i use reflective wrap on top of the buckets for the first few weeks it makes a little difference but honestly after 4 weeks of veg it's so dark under there I couldn't tell you what color the floor is.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> For all the misfits....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122206 View attachment 4122204



i grew a plant in a 1 lb folgers plastic can once. terrible idea. the lip at the top of the can made it very hard to pull the plant out to transplant. tore half the root ball away.

at least that was my first and last experience with folger cans


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i grew a plant in a 1 lb folgers plastic can once. terrible idea. the lip at the top of the can made it very hard to pull the plant out to transplant. tore half the root ball away.
> 
> at least that was my first and last experience with folger cans


When i grew in dirt i used airpots with zipties.When i was ready to transplant i just cut the tie and unwrapped the whole dirt wad.Never disturbed one root this way.Just set the whole pot in the new pot and filled in around it with dirt.Lifted the pot out and cut the tie.Put the whole thing back down in the hole.done.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i grew a plant in a 1 lb folgers plastic can once. terrible idea. the lip at the top of the can made it very hard to pull the plant out to transplant. tore half the root ball away.
> 
> at least that was my first and last experience with folger cans


 When I transplant I just get the root ball extremely wet, set the whole Folgers can into or rather on top of the medium in my new pot, and just cut down the sides of the Folgers can.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 14, 2018)

Jelly Pie at the end of week 3.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie at the end of week 3. View attachment 4122403


Looks good.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Looks good.


Thanks man. Can't wait to see your room pop off. Great job on the build.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thanks man. Can't wait to see your room pop off. Great job on the build.


Thanks.yeah I done 100 percent of the work except pull the vacuum on the ac.i have him an oz and 500 dollar credit at the shop for helping me out.
It's cool when you build your setup specifically for growin.everything is in place exactly the right way.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie at the end of week 3. View attachment 4122403


Nice, they look gorgeous.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> i figured I would start with an egg case before moving into the adults as they can get costly.
> 
> https://www.panterrapets.com/collections/mantids
> 
> ...



they're on amazon they're pretty economical imo, 2 egg sacs for $5.99
each one hatches 100-400 mantids.
mantids are natural born killers of the insect world
they'll even eat small invertebrates like small frogs, lizards, bats and even birds!

here's a video of a hummingbird caught by a mantid
https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/photograph-shows-a-praying-mantis-attacking-a-hummingbird/

if it can't escape those those powerful forelegs with rows of razor sharp spines..... 
it's hummingbird for dinner 
Ive seen mantids over the years here in florida usually a couple 2-4inches
but Ive caught 2 that were an astounding 10 to12inches


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The most reflective surface you can put is bright white elastomeric paint.the purple is mold resistant sheet rock.it will be finished smooth and painted with elastomeric paint for mold and moisture resistance.the tile was installed over half inch durock put over a vapor barrier.dealing with a warm grow environment you dont want termites.termites and bugs are attracted to moisture.the tile will make easy cleanups.
> I'm not to concerned with a reflective floor.if you see the way my scrogs look they are like night time under the canopy.reflective floor is something I really dont need honestly.the walls are more important


Gotcha... yeah scrog wouldn't benefit from reflective flooring.


----------



## klx (Apr 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie at the end of week 3. View attachment 4122403


That's 21 days from flip?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2018)

As a regular Black Silk drinker, Folgers plastics have been a real asset. Years ago I have grown in them with holes drilled for drainage similar to a SOG grow but transplants are not fun. I store lots of amendments in them. Great asswipe containers for the boat or camping. They are great scoops and water dishes for dogs. Probably have about 15 or 20 on active duty around here.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2018)

Restaurant Sour Cream plastics are awesome as mid pots at a couple quarts and know of folks that have used dozens in a SOG. Cat litter 28# plastics seem popular among forum growers and commercial butter tubs are 4 gallon and very durable indoors but UV eats them up outside. I get kicks out of repurposed things.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 15, 2018)

Sup all, been on here for a while just don’t post really. I’ve got blizzard Bush and jelly pie popped. Those JP look amazing. They look like they might have a pretty short finish time. I’ve got the deputy as well just no room yet.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 15, 2018)

klx said:


> That's 21 days from flip?


I think day 27 or 28, so week 4, maybe?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> they're on amazon they're pretty economical imo, 2 egg sacs for $5.99
> each one hatches 100-400 mantids.
> mantids are natural born killers of the insect world
> they'll even eat small invertebrates like small frogs, lizards, bats and even birds!
> ...



The egg cases are very cheap.
But when you want to buy adults, things start getting costly, then if you want something like the devil flower mantis, now your lookin at $100 a bug.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 15, 2018)

Gu what’s our deal for the 420 sale this year? Same as last year or what?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The most reflective surface you can put is bright white elastomeric paint.the purple is mold resistant sheet rock.it will be finished smooth and painted with elastomeric paint for mold and moisture resistance



And it’s a bitch to keep clean .
I have Orca film over my special paint .
I like the Orca better, cleans easy, no bright or flash spots .


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 15, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Gu what’s our deal for the 420 sale this year? Same as last year or what?


Email goes out tomorrow with all the info.
GREENPOINT GAZETTE SIGNUP


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> And it’s a bitch to keep clean .
> I have Orca film over my special paint .
> I like the Orca better, cleans easy, no bright or flash spots .


Take a peek behind the film after a couple months.i did that once back in the day and got mildew between the film and the wall.
The elasto should be easy to clean as long as the surface is smooth and it's a good quality paint.i use weatherlastic from dryvit.that shit is expensive as fuck but stays clean.
Also a good quality semi gloss is easy to keep clean.not 10 dollar a gallon paint from k mart.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Take a peek behind the film after a couple months.i did that once back in the day and got mildew between the film and the wall.
> The elasto should be easy to clean as long as the surface is smooth and it's a good quality paint.i use weatherlastic from dryvit.that shit is expensive as fuck but stays clean.
> Also a good quality semi gloss is easy to keep clean.not 10 dollar a gallon paint from k mart.


did you use panda?
Or orca?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> did you use panda?
> Or orca?


It's been a long time but it was a plastic film I put over some painted OSB.when it would get cold outside and the room was warm the film would sweat between the wall real bad and green mildew would grow between the two.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's been a long time but it was a plastic film I put over some painted OSB.when it would get cold outside and the room was warm the film would sweat between the wall real bad and green mildew would grow between the two.


That' bc you used osb. You should've used marine plywood. Osb has so many chemicals in it. I use to travel the state's building plants. That make hdf, mdf, osb, plywood. And whatnot. I put in the robotic lines. But anyway osb is cheaply made will see dust chips and glue. And 50k lbs of heat and pressure. Using the sheet rock you used is the way to go.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

Orca is very different then plastic film 
I have mold resistant paint behind it, I keep a sealed room, and only let the room swing about 5% of my target environment 
I haven’t seen any condensation behind it, or seen any evidence of mold . 
I also sprayed a bleach water mix n let dry before installing it . Just incase there was a spore or something there .


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That' bc you used osb. You should've used marine plywood. Osb has so many chemicals in it. I use to travel the state's building plants. That make hdf, mdf, osb, plywood. And whatnot. I put in the robotic lines. But anyway osb is cheaply made will see dust chips and glue. And 50k lbs of heat and pressure. Using the sheet rock you used is the way to go.


Yeah it was a old building I put together on one of my old hunting leases I had with a camp.worked good for what it was.i think the paint over the sheetrock will work.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah it was a old building I put together on one of my old hunting leases I had with a camp.worked good for what it was.i think the paint over the sheetrock will work.


Might be a good idea before you paint it. Use stuff called drylok. For basement block walls. To stop them from leaking. With that sheet rock and drylok those walls would be awesome.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Email goes out tomorrow with all the info.
> GREENPOINT GAZETTE SIGNUP


The anticipation is killing me. I actually saved up some nuggets this year, so I can partake in the fun.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

The O.B.S. is almost ready for some mimosa pollen.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The O.B.S. is almost ready for some mimosa pollen.
> View attachment 4122608 View attachment 4122609


Great looking gals you got there.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Great looking gals you got there.


Thank ya.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The anticipation is killing me. I actually saved up some nuggets this year, so I can partake in the fun.


Agreed this is when I tend to get greedy. The wife knows couple hundred is possible


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Might be a good idea before you paint it. Use stuff called drylok. For basement block walls. To stop them from leaking. With that sheet rock and drylok those walls would be awesome.


 You don't want to use Drylok on sheetrock it's made for Porous concrete to stop hydraulic pressure or infiltration.

CDX and Tyvek on the exterior would help to keep moisture out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 15, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Agreed this is when I tend to get greedy. The wife knows couple hundred is possible


That’s what I’m telling her I’m spending


----------



## the gnome (Apr 15, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie at the end of week 3. View attachment 4122403


outstanding resin for 21days. 
Ive had a handful look like that @3wks and they were all exceptional keepers
grape stomper BX2 was one of them


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> You don't want to use Drylok on sheetrock it's made for Porous concrete to stop hydraulic pressure or infiltration.
> 
> CDX and Tyvek on the exterior would help to keep moisture out.


It is perfectly safe to use on sheet rock or drywall. Would you like me to take a picture of the Can? That says multiple uses including sheetrock, drywall, hardy backer board, red brick, concrete block. Ect ect ect


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> outstanding resin for 21days.
> Ive had a handful look like that @3wks and they were all exceptional keepers
> grape stomper BX2 was one of them


I have some grape stomper x stardawg xi I think. From hazeman I believe. Ive heard there's a grapes stomper leaner in the line that is super phenomenal


----------



## tatonka (Apr 15, 2018)

How to grow Hicock Haze indoors from here on out.
Get vertical sea of green


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some grape stomper x stardawg xi I think. From hazeman I believe. Ive heard there's a grapes stomper leaner in the line that is super phenomenal


I have a grape stomper leaner from hazeman's grapes 13 that is straight grape soda. The seed run was fucked off because I got a shitty batch of tupur potting mix so the plant didn't live up to its potential but I have a big clone of her in flower right now at about 2 weeks. The fresh cut and dried bud smell fantastic but the taste was affected by the shitty soil so this clone run I'm expecting it to shine. 

This is the seed run, and it had a shitty grow the whole time so I was pleased with how well they did turn out, lol. 
 
This girl is in healthy tupur soilmix and should be a nice load of grape soda.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some *grape stomper x stardawg xi* I think. From hazeman I believe. Ive heard there's a grapes stomper leaner in the line that is super phenomenal


I got those as a freebie, need to run them...


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> I got those as a freebie, need to run them...


Yeah they were given out as freebies. A buddy gave em to me to run.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Take a peek behind the film after a couple months.i did that once back in the day and got mildew between the film and the wall.
> The elasto should be easy to clean as long as the surface is smooth and it's a good quality paint.i use weatherlastic from dryvit.that shit is expensive as fuck but stays clean.
> Also a good quality semi gloss is easy to keep clean.not 10 dollar a gallon paint from k mart.


The reason your getting mold behind your plastic is because the moisture in the warm room condenses on the cooler exterior surface and once the moisture has condensed on the surface, the plastic then acts as a vapor barrier and traps the moisture against the surface long enough for mold to flourish on the wall.
However mold requires a foodstuff to grow, so if you eliminate the source of food, then no biggy.
I see you used the purple stuff, mold resistant drywall. This product will fail you eventually if you wet this product repeatedly. A few leaks here and there should be fine and the product should last for a long time.
If you have to do it again you should consider a paperless drywall product like Densglas or even better is DensShield with its laminated vapor membrane.
I also like to use Durock in heavy moisture zones. It can be finished like drywall and is also fireproof.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The reason your getting mold behind your plastic is because the moisture in the warm room condenses on the cooler exterior surface and once the moisture has condensed on the surface, the plastic then acts as a vapor barrier and traps the moisture against the surface long enough for mold to flourish on the wall.
> However mold requires a foodstuff to grow, so if you eliminate the source of food, then no biggy.
> I see you used the purple stuff, mold resistant drywall. This product will fail you eventually if you wet this product repeatedly. A few leaks here and there should be fine and the product should last for a long time.
> If you have to do it again you should consider a paperless drywall product like Densglas or even better is DensShield with its laminated vapor membrane.
> I also like to use Durock in heavy moisture zones. It can be finished like drywall and is also fireproof.


Yeah im in hydro so no water is really gonna be on the walls.the other issue was in an older building with no insulation.the drywall I'm using will be good enough for hydro room.
I know all about Denz gold and durock.i was a stucco contractor for 20 years before I got out of that business.ive seen many a sheet of denz gold crumble behind wet stucco.
If I really wanted water proof I would roll fiberglass mat over plywood and put awlgrip on it but I think what I have will work for a hydro flower room with a mini split keeping humidity in the low 40s and 2 inch stucco foam on the outside.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some grape stomper x stardawg xi I think. From hazeman I believe. Ive heard there's a grapes stomper leaner in the line that is super phenomenal


if anyone's run grape stomper all by its lonesome knows it's a is top shelf cultivar.
where it shines the best imo is it's super compatible for breeding projects.
and adds great potential to the union.
when i saw jelly pie with the stomper X'd with cherry pie I knew it was going to
make a LOT of growers-n-smokers very happy


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2018)

There's gonna be a party in the ladies room......
................but the crowd is in the men's room.
3 pretty certain Shirleys and 7 positively Bruces.
[ATTA  CH=full]4122827[/ATTACH]


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah im in hydro so no water is really gonna be on the walls.the other issue was in an older building with no insulation.the drywall I'm using will be good enough for hydro room.
> I know all about Denz gold and durock.i was a stucco contractor for 20 years before I got out of that business.ive seen many a sheet of denz gold crumble behind wet stucco.
> If I really wanted water proof I would roll fiberglass mat over plywood and put awlgrip on it but I think what I have will work for a hydro flower room with a mini split keeping humidity in the low 40s and 2 inch stucco foam on the outside.


Doesn't make sense that densglas gold should crumble behind stucco unless it's been impacted by something like a sledgehammer or car impact.
Its fiberglass surfaces are inert and would not be affected by moisture unless there is an inadequate drainage plane and puddling moisture is allowed to freeze and thaw, busting it to shit. This would explain why you were repairing the stucco to begin with.  This lack of drainage plane is why there are so many lawsuits connected to poor EIFS applications. 
I am a commercial carpenter and most commercial wall systems contain zero wood products, nowadays.
Stucco and EIFS FTW, BTW, if applied correctly.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4122891 There's gonna be a party in the ladies room......
> ................but the crowd is in the men's room.
> 3 pretty certain Shirleys and 7 positively Bruces.
> [ATTAView attachment 4122826 View attachment 4122827 CH=full]4122827[/ATTACH]


Copper Chem?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Copper Chem?


Copper Chem and Orgi, 5 each. Wanna help me pick a CC daddy @ everyone?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 15, 2018)

Without running the males once before your scheduled pollenation and cherrypicking for structure, I would pick the later flowering, stankest on stem rub and any that showed visible trichomes.
If I was you I would open pollinate with all healthy and acceptable males, then start my selections from the f2's and end up with a more diverse population to select from for future development.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Without running the males once before your scheduled pollenation and cherrypicking for structure, I would pick the later flowering, stankest on stem rub and any that showed visible trichomes.
> If I was you I would open pollinate with all healthy and acceptable males, then start my selections from the f2's and end up with a more diverse population to select from for future development.


I've about decided to do the mating orgy [...ha ha ha...get it?] with the clones a couple months down the road after I get a long look and sniff of the seed donors. No weaklings among them and they're all cloned. Also have a nice selection of random seedlings just getting born to throw in the horizontal mambo; timing has been spot on. Possible outcomes besides the F2s include Copper Cowbell, Raspberry Orgi, Double Orange Orgi, Phantom Copper, Forest Fire x one of 'em.....seems like I've been typing this for hours...


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Doesn't make sense that densglas gold should crumble behind stucco unless it's been impacted by something like a sledgehammer or car impact.
> Its fiberglass surfaces are inert and would not be affected by moisture unless there is an inadequate drainage plane and puddling moisture is allowed to freeze and thaw, busting it to shit. This would explain why you were repairing the stucco to begin with.  This lack of drainage plane is why there are so many lawsuits connected to poor EIFS applications.
> I am a commercial carpenter and most commercial wall systems contain zero wood products, nowadays.
> Stucco and EIFS FTW, BTW, if applied correctly.


Yes improper instalation,improper window seals,improper slopes on parapets,you name it,biggest culprit was roof rakes improper kick out flashing.ive see it get wet and crumble into water damage.EIFS trapped a lot of moisture in walls.ive see that shit fall off high rise buildings from water damage


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Caught this dude hanging out on some gunslinger lol.He's all about it.not even sure how it got in.
> 
> View attachment 4121810


Wish I had them hanging around my door instead of thrips! Snow still in shaded areas but the damn thrips are trying to break in already...


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 15, 2018)

Well greenpoint took care of me. Looking forward to what's to come from this company. Will post some pics of what comes from these packs, first pack to be popped will be purple punch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Copper Chem and Orgi, 5 each. Wanna help me pick a CC daddy @ everyone?
> 
> View attachment 4122917


I'm liking the number 4 there on the left. But that's just appearance.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm liking the number 4 there on the left. But that's just appearance.


He has the early lead.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm liking the number 4 there on the left. But that's just appearance.


x2


----------



## feva (Apr 15, 2018)

yup i went right to 4 also. based obviously only on that pic


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've about decided to do the mating orgy [...ha ha ha...get it?] with the clones a couple months down the road after I get a long look and sniff of the seed donors. No weaklings among them and they're all cloned. Also have a nice selection of random seedlings just getting born to throw in the horizontal mambo; timing has been spot on. Possible outcomes besides the F2s include Copper Cowbell, Raspberry Orgi, Double Orange Orgi, Phantom Copper, Forest Fire x one of 'em.....seems like I've been typing this for hours...


Sounds like a sexy party!!!


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 16, 2018)

New pop up on the Greenpoint website this morning.

*Countdown to 4/20
-50% OFF
-New Tester Drop
-Double Nuggets*
- Free Doob Toobs + other GPS swag*


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 16, 2018)

Nice deals as usual.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks Gu! Now I'm going to be broke for months to come! Haha
Gotta love GPS!


----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 16, 2018)

Any 420 auctions Gu?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if nuggets accumulate with the cbd oil or if they can be used for the cbd oil? Might try some either way.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2018)

ANYOne else try and pop their wedding cake? I only got five in a six pack and two of them only popped not real happy with it. Had better germ rates with almost everything else I’ve popped. First time with Greenpoint so maybe I’ve gotten some duds but i never have germ issues with anything I’ve popped.

Edit I should say he got back to me quickly and said he will send a replacement. Keeping positive. First time I’ve ever complained to a breeder feel not so great about it but paying 20 a seed so


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Does anyone know if nuggets accumulate with the cbd oil or if they can be used for the cbd oil? Might try some either way.


I got nuggets with my CBDbuys 
I can apply them it seems to my order, but idk I’ve never used a nugget, going to save them up for a while,


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> ANYOne else try and pop their wedding cake? I only got five in a six pack and two of them only popped not real happy with it. Had better germ rates with almost everything else I’ve popped. First time with Greenpoint so maybe I’ve gotten some duds but i never have germ issues with anything I’ve popped.


I found out they was from somewhere else and didnt complete my order on the GG.lost my nuggets but said fuck it wouldn't be worth the hassle.I guess Gu got them from some unknown mysterious pollen chucker.yeah I dont think so.was kinda shady if you asked me cause when they all came out on the website the description was sketchy.they wasn't even the ol chaps gear.
Not sure if any of you guys have noticed but seed prices have dropped significantly on other websites.maybe due to gu being a big player in the field not sure.
I doubt I'll order anything else from GP until he releases some different stuff other than someone else's gear.just being honest.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I found out they was from somewhere else and didnt complete my order on the GG.lost my nuggets but said fuck it wouldn't be worth the hassle.I guess Gu got them from some unknown mysterious pollen chucker.yeah I dont think so.was kinda shady if you asked me cause when they all came out on the website the description was sketchy.they wasn't even the ol chaps gear.
> Not sure if any of you guys have noticed but seed prices have dropped significantly on other websites.maybe due to gu being a big player in the field not sure.
> I doubt I'll order anything else from GP until he releases some different stuff other than someone else's gear.just being honest.


Not sure about all that but I can say I’m not happy so far with the results. Wedding cake is from jungle boys. I got so hyped on it and ordered. First pack in over a year thought I had gotten past my addiction but


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Not sure about all that but I can say I’m not happy so far with the results. Wedding cake is from jungle boys. I got so hyped on it and ordered. First pack in over a year thought I had gotten past my addiction but


What’s your germination process?
I use to just pop seeds in wet PT , then out in medium once there was a good taps

A couple weeks ago, I popped 1/2 a pack of seeds, after 48hrs nothing , I manually cracked the seed casing with a little pressure then return to PT , 12hr later all had taps and are doing great.
But from now on I’m going to skuff, n soak before PT . 180grit


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Not sure about all that but I can say I’m not happy so far with the results. Wedding cake is from jungle boys. I got so hyped on it and ordered. First pack in over a year thought I had gotten past my addiction but


Description says its cultivated by jungle boys but doesn't say it was bred by them.from everything I read those s1s were made by some one else that was doing a pollen chuck and gu went and checked the place out and got the seeds.about 15 or 20 pages back has the skinny


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Yeah read the description.pretty sketch if you really look at it.


----------



## greywind (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Not sure about all that but I can say I’m not happy so far with the results. Wedding cake is from jungle boys. I got so hyped on it and ordered. First pack in over a year thought I had gotten past my addiction but


It was actually bred by Seed Junky Genetics. Jungle Boyz are just the commercial grow crew that hunted through them and grow them to mid shelf perfection to be sold at dispensaries for premium top shelf prices based on IG/fanboy hype. Sorry you had issues with germinating, hope things turn around for you. Cheers!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s your germination process?
> I use to just pop seeds in wet PT , then out in medium once there was a good taps
> 
> A couple weeks ago, I popped 1/2 a pack of seeds, after 48hrs nothing , I manually cracked the seed casing with a little pressure then return to PT , 12hr later all had taps and are doing great.
> ...


HE ones that didn’t pop were pale and hard as a rock I scuffed em and everything . Like I said this is the worst germ rate I’ve had on anything.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 16, 2018)

I was trying to figure out what the Mimosa was myself. Im still confused on what it is exactly even after reading the description mulitple times.


*Description*
*Clementine x Purple Punch 2.0*
The original Mimosa seeds were created by Symbiotic Genetics when they crossed a Clementine female to an F2 Purple Punch male. Mimosa does its name justice with an enticing early morning orange citrus blast that will have you craving Sunday brunch.

*Tell Me More About Mimosa Feminized Cannabis Seeds*
Mimosa is known to be a mood enhancer and a stress reliever. A great all day smoke and also an amazing genetic selection to watch go through the flowering stage in your garden. You will truly enjoy the amazing flavor this variety can produce. This sativa dominant Mimosa S1 will grab your attention with her unique terpene profile. You will really reap a special harvest with this beauty. This strain is cultivated by some of the top growers in the country such as the Jungle Boys of Los Angeles, California. Grab your pack today.

*Mimosa Seeds by Symbiotic Genetics? Not Quite…*
Creating an S1 cross is done using different methods to reverse the sex of a female cannabis plant so that its pollen can be used on the original female genotype during flower. This pollination process is what produces feminized seeds in the flowers. The goal of an S1 breeding project is to bring the dominant traits to their full power and possibly discover a unique phenotype that outperforms her parent.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

greywind said:


> It was actually bred by Seed Junky Genetics. Jungle Boyz are just the commercial grow crew that hunted through them and grow them to mid shelf perfection to be sold at dispensaries for premium top shelf prices based on IG/fanboy hype. Sorry you had issues with germinating, hope things turn around for you. Cheers!


Have you had Jungle Boys stuff? I wouldn’t call anything they produce mids. It’s ridiculously frosty, sticky, and stinky stuff. 

When they start working a new line, they grow out at least 500+ seeds, and continually narrow down the phenos over three grows before they choose the individual cut they want to keep. There’s a reason why so many breeders use the Jungle Boys cut of a popular strains. Part of its hype, no doubt, but they’re actually popping more seeds than anyone.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 16, 2018)

S1, a pollen chuck lol?. Do you even know what you are saying? S1s require more skill than any seed making...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> HE ones that didn’t pop were pale and hard as a rock I scuffed em and everything . Like I said this is the worst germ rate I’ve had on anything.


Now I’m scared to order them


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Description says its cultivated by jungle boys but doesn't say it was bred by them.from everything I read those s1s were made by some one else that was doing a pollen chuck and gu went and checked the place out and got the seeds.about 15 or 20 pages back has the skinny


Wedding Cake is also known as Triangle Mints, bred by Seed Junky Genetics. It’s TK x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies. 

It’s tied to Jungle Boys because they popularized the strain and starting calling it Wedding Cake, they hunted through something like a thousand seeds to pick what they considered the best representation of the strain. A buddy of Gu’s in CA got their hands on the cut, it’s around if you’re willing to pay a bit for it, and then S1’ed the plant. 

What do you find sketchy about the Banana OG S1 descriptions? The Banana OG cut was selfed to produce S1 seeds. The Banana OG cut origins come from Orgnkid from back in the day on the forums. He’s the guy who also first shared the Ghost OG cut. The exact genetics are a bit unclear, but that’s pretty much par for the course when it comes to these older SoCal cuts.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> S1, a pollen chuck lol?. Do you even know what you are saying? S1s require more skill than any seed making...


Apparently, as I've failed twice in two attempts.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Now I’m scared to order them


I wouldn’t be, he got back to me and I’m sure if there is a lot of issues with it he will take care of people. I ordered because of the praise he’s gotten on this forum. He seems like a stand up guy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> S1, a pollen chuck lol?. Do you even know what you are saying? S1s require more skill than any seed making...


I've reversed many a female,2 silver coins a TDS meter and a phone charger.its not nuclear fusion.
Just cause a female is reversed into itself doesn't mean all the F1s are gonna be stable.As a breeder I'm surprised by your statement.
And yes if your guy sprayed some collodial silver on a cut he had to get banana pollen and pollinated the same plant he pulled the Male banana sacks from it's a straight pollen chuck.
Actually worse cause trying to get a s1 representation of the parent is like trying to shuffle a deck of cards back into order.
Dont get shitty just cause you gave no description on your website of where these seeds came from.I think its shady as fuck you tried to pass them off on the website they was bred by greenpoint.bullshit if you asked me.
You should have created a sub seed breeder section like you do with canaventures and DVG.
I canceled that BS as soon as I figured it out.
Good luck


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wedding Cake is also known as Triangle Mints, bred by Seed Junky Genetics. It’s TK x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies.
> 
> It’s tied to Jungle Boys because they popularized the strain and starting calling it Wedding Cake, they hunted through something like a thousand seeds to pick what they considered the best representation of the strain. A buddy of Gu’s in CA got their hands on the cut, it’s around if you’re willing to pay a bit for it, and then S1’ed the plant.
> 
> What do you find sketchy about the Banana OG S1 descriptions? The Banana OG cut was selfed to produce S1 seeds. The Banana OG cut origins come from Orgnkid from back in the day on the forums. He’s the guy who also first shared the Ghost OG cut. The exact genetics are a bit unclear, but that’s pretty much par for the course when it comes to these older SoCal cuts.


I was talking about the all the S1's Gu was selling on the website.From my understanding it was a forum member that made all the seeds.I was just posting a description when ol dude said the seeds were made by jungle boyz.
As far as them germinating yeah alot of things can go fucked up to make seeds not viable especially s1's.Ive made a couple batches that had bad germination and its usually because they were pollinated to late,not given enough time to mature,
At least Gu has experience with seeds so i was under the assumption the seeds were made by Greenpoint because they are under Greenpoints section under breeders.Obviously not the case


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> S1, a pollen chuck lol?. Do you even know what you are saying? S1s require more skill than any seed making...


So besides have to make a female produce male flowers......what do you mean by more skill??
And all breeders make mistakes, and things don't always turn out the way we thought.
So instead of leaning towards the arrogant side, listen to all criticism and try not to get personally involved, but be understanding, and let things be learning experience for the future.
Also selfing a hybrid or polyhybrid, can most definitely expose recessive genetics. As who knows what or how these strains were created.

This is a potential problem always, when you breed only with clones, because you market towards what is popular, so you can increase sales, based on popularity.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wedding Cake is also known as Triangle Mints, bred by Seed Junky Genetics. It’s TK x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies.
> 
> It’s tied to Jungle Boys because they popularized the strain and starting calling it Wedding Cake, they hunted through something like a thousand seeds to pick what they considered the best representation of the strain. A buddy of Gu’s in CA got their hands on the cut, it’s around if you’re willing to pay a bit for it, and then S1’ed the plant.
> 
> What do you find sketchy about the Banana OG S1 descriptions? The Banana OG cut was selfed to produce S1 seeds. The Banana OG cut origins come from Orgnkid from back in the day on the forums. He’s the guy who also first shared the Ghost OG cut. The exact genetics are a bit unclear, but that’s pretty much par for the course when it comes to these older SoCal cuts.


You could go through a million seeds, that won't guarantee you know how to select the right ones!


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You could go through a million seeds, that won't guarantee you know how to select the right ones!


a lot of people miss this and believe that high numbers increase chances of finding something amazing... no.. each one is a lottery ticket my friends with its own odds, fire can be found in 1 (and increasingly with these great genetics often is)


*edit, and even with the "right" ones available, what is selected is dependent on the eye of the selector. You could select every "wrong" one of 1000 or 1 "right" one from a single pack, ymmv.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> a lot of people miss this and believe that high numbers increase chances of finding something amazing... no.. each one is a lottery ticket my friends with its own odds, fire can be found in 1 (and increasingly with these great genetics often is)


Exactly bro!


----------



## greywind (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Have you had Jungle Boys stuff? I wouldn’t call anything they produce mids. It’s ridiculously frosty, sticky, and stinky stuff.
> 
> When they start working a new line, they grow out at least 500+ seeds, and continually narrow down the phenos over three grows before they choose the individual cut they want to keep. There’s a reason why so many breeders use the Jungle Boys cut of a popular strains. Part of its hype, no doubt, but they’re actually popping more seeds than anyone.


I have, their Wedding Cake as a matter of fact. And it was indeed good. Is it $60-70 an eighth good? HELL NO! No cannabis really is.

What the Jungle Boys have on their side is commercial grow space and investors' money. This alone allows them to hunt through a large population of any given cultivar and choose one keeper they believe to stand above all others. Where I think they fall short is their style of growing, which is catered toward quantity of said keeper phenos, instead of quality. They can install their system in any warehouse and have a team of oompa loompas grow their gear out. Dosatrons, one node and flip tech is the equivalent of set it and forget it growing... perfectly grown, frosty pretendica for everybody that doesn't know any better. Just my opinion of course. Cheers!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> You could go through a million seeds, that won't guarantee you know how to select the right ones!


There’s a reason why any breeders working with Wedding Cake are using the Jungle Boys cut. If you weren’t so focused on being an old school hipster, Jungle Boys makes good shit. I’m fine with it not being your cup of tea. Hell, it’s not mine either. That doesn’t mean they don’t produce top shelf stuff. 



CannaBruh said:


> a lot of people miss this and believe that high numbers increase chances of finding something amazing... no.. each one is a lottery ticket my friends with its own odds, fire can be found in 1 (and increasingly with these great genetics often is)
> 
> 
> *edit, and even with the "right" ones available, what is selected is dependent on the eye of the selector. You could select every "wrong" one of 1000 or 1 "right" one from a single pack, ymmv.


This is such an idiotic statement. Of course popping more seeds increases your odds of finding something amazing. That’s literally how statistics work. 

And my point is that Jungle Boys are sifting through more seeds than almost every single breeder out there. If they can’t find fire in a hundred packs of elite genetics, then we should just quit popping our measly little packs at home. 

Phenohunting isn’t exactly difficult. You could convince yourself that JB is just a bunch of idiots who can’t recognize a good plant from a bad one. Or just acknowledge that they put in the work and there’s more to them than just hype. 

Cannarado, Seed Junky, Thug Pug, Capulator, Swamp Boys, Archive...there’s a reason why all these breeders are working with cuts that Jungle Boys selected.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 16, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> a lot of people miss this and believe that high numbers increase chances of finding something amazing... no.. each one is a lottery ticket my friends with its own odds, fire can be found in 1 (and increasingly with these great genetics often is)
> 
> 
> *edit, and even with the "right" ones available, what is selected is dependent on the eye of the selector. You could select every "wrong" one of 1000 or 1 "right" one from a single pack, ymmv.


Its a given that a breeder must know what he is looking for, with that and everything else being equal, the breeder growing out large numbers of plants has a much greater chance of finding something special. I read somewhere that Mendel basically said the same thing.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is such an idiotic statement. Of course popping more seeds increases your odds of finding something amazing. That’s literally how statistics work.


Idiotic? Howso... it increases your relative chances sure, but the overall odds for each seed are changed in what way the more seeds I sprout?


----------



## tman42 (Apr 16, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> ANYOne else try and pop their wedding cake? I only got five in a six pack and two of them only popped not real happy with it. Had better germ rates with almost everything else I’ve popped. First time with Greenpoint so maybe I’ve gotten some duds but i never have germ issues with anything I’ve popped.
> 
> Edit I should say he got back to me quickly and said he will send a replacement. Keeping positive. First time I’ve ever complained to a breeder feel not so great about it but paying 20 a seed so


I put two each of Wedding Cake, Do_Si_Dos and Gelato into Root Riot cubes and they were all up in under 72 hours. Glad to see you got it sorted out with GU and good luck on those in the future.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

greywind said:


> I have, their Wedding Cake as a matter of fact. And it was indeed good. Is it $60-70 an eighth good? HELL NO! No cannabis really is.
> 
> What the Jungle Boys have on their side is commercial grow space and investors' money. This alone allows them to hunt through a large population of any given cultivar and choose one keeper they believe to stand above all others. Where I think they fall short is their style of growing, which is catered toward quantity of said keeper phenos, instead of quality. They can install their system in any warehouse and have a team of oompa loompas grow them out. Dosatrons, one node and flip tech is the equivalent of set it and forget it growing... perfectly grown, frosty pretendica for everybody that doesn't know better and is okay with overpaying. Just my opinion of course. Cheers!


It’s $54 1/8th for recreational (including all the taxes). Is that pricy? Yeah. But it’s kinda the standard price for top shelf weed purchased at a legit recreational shop in SoCal. You can find stuff for cheaper, but IME, most of the shops selling for cheaper are gray area shops that aren’t following regulations and don’t have a license to sell recreational. 

I can totally understand being critical of their grow style. I myself prefer an organic grow, preferably living soil with amendments. There aren’t any commercial growers that grow that way, and never will be. It’s an unfortunate reality of the legal marijuana market. I’ve had some product from other commercial growers that’s definitely on par with Jungle Boys. But I wouldn’t say I’ve found any that are consistently better.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Its a given that a breeder must know what he is looking for, with that and everything else being equal, the breeder growing out large numbers of plants has a much greater chance of finding something special. I read somewhere that Mendel basically said the same thing.


What?! Mendel never said anything of the sort. My background is in evolutionary biology. I would know. Mendel was only interested in how traits were passed down, he had no interest in selective breeding. 

Seed Junky is literally using the Jungle Boys cut of Wedding Cake in his crosses! Many breeders that have their stuff grown by Jungle Boys end up using their cuts in future breeding projects.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 16, 2018)

I apologize to Gu for the blanket statement.After researching some more those beans are as legit as S1's can get.I mean really thats what your getting is an S1.I did not realize Gu spent so much time checking the place out and making sure the quality was up to his standards.
Nothing is gonna change my opinion about GP gear since everything of his ive ran has been stellar.I suppose it all rubbed me the wrong way after i made the GG order than looked further into it after someone told me to watch them carefully.I know the GG is famous for herms but ive had other GG crosses that never hermed.Living in a shit state its impossibe to get the cut unless i drive 20 hours so the S1 i have been waiting a while for seemed legit.
His shit is always fire so again i apologize.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I apologize to Gu for the blanket statement.After researching some more those beans are as legit as S1's can get.I mean really thats what your getting is an S1.I did not realize Gu spent so much time checking the place out and making sure the quality was up to his standards.
> Nothing is gonna change my opinion about GP gear since everything of his ive ran has been stellar.I suppose it all rubbed me the wrong way after i made the GG order than looked further into it after someone told me to watch them carefully.I know the GG is famous for herms but ive had other GG crosses that never hermed.Living in a shit state its impossibe to get the cut unless i drive 20 hours so the S1 i have been waiting a while for seemed legit.
> His shit is always fire so again i apologize.


You've been super busy breathing in construction dust and wood glue. I appreciate your character.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I apologize to Gu for the blanket statement.





Gu~ said:


> You've been super busy breathing in construction dust and wood glue. I appreciate your character.


I just love a happy ending.


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2018)

2 of 6 Texas Butter 

1 of the 6 smells of taffy candy(kind of sweet) the rest are dawg smelling.
Looking like some fast flowering gals in this batch.


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I apologize to Gu for the blanket statement.After researching some more those beans are as legit as S1's can get.I mean really thats what your getting is an S1.I did not realize Gu spent so much time checking the place out and making sure the quality was up to his standards.
> Nothing is gonna change my opinion about GP gear since everything of his ive ran has been stellar.I suppose it all rubbed me the wrong way after i made the GG order than looked further into it after someone told me to watch them carefully.I know the GG is famous for herms but ive had other GG crosses that never hermed.Living in a shit state its impossibe to get the cut unless i drive 20 hours so the S1 i have been waiting a while for seemed legit.
> His shit is always fire so again i apologize.


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 16, 2018)

Somethingaboutgenetics on ig is the breeder about 99 percent sure that’s them


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What?! Mendel never said anything of the sort. My background is in evolutionary biology. I would know. Mendel was only interested in how traits were passed down, he had no interest in selective breeding.
> 
> Seed Junky is literally using the Jungle Boys cut of Wedding Cake in his crosses! Many breeders that have their stuff grown by Jungle Boys end up using their cuts in future breeding projects.


Maybe he didn't but the point remains.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 16, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Maybe he didn't but the point remains.


No it doesn’t. The original breeders are literally using the Jungle Boys cuts in their projects. If that doesn’t say they do a good job of selecting, then I don’t know what fucking does.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No it doesn’t. The original breeders are literally using the Jungle Boys cuts in their projects. If that doesn’t say they do a good job of selecting, then I don’t know what fucking does.


You don't know what my point was then, only that large numbers of plants are better for selection, that's why Mendel chose peas to experiment on, they were easy to grow in large numbers.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4123274
> View attachment 4123275
> 2 of 6 Texas Butter
> 
> ...


Nice! How many weeks are u in to flower?


----------



## genuity (Apr 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Nice! How many weeks are u in to flower?


6 weeks.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What?! Mendel never said anything of the sort. My background is in evolutionary biology. I would know. Mendel was only interested in how traits were passed down, he had no interest in selective breeding.
> 
> Seed Junky is literally using the Jungle Boys cut of Wedding Cake in his crosses! Many breeders that have their stuff grown by Jungle Boys end up using their cuts in future breeding projects.


I never said I didn't like Jungle Boyz , and am no where near a hipster!

But let's look at what you are talking about in two scenario's.
Will go with a constant of 1000 seeds.
1st scenario.....You get 500 males and 500 females. To do the most proper breeding of a strain, looking for the best male and female to breed. Say taking 2 clones of each to insure successful clone.
You would have to make 2000 clones plus the 1000 seed strains you have . Those are huge numbers to run, and in most cases Federally big jail potential. Remember this is just for 1 strain.
You would then have to grow them out to make a true selection of the best of those 1000 seeds.. Then you can make , what you are saying, a true selection. Then once you found your keepers, you would do your pollination. Then you must run those seeds to see if what you bred turns out with all the dominant characteristics you were shooting for , and zero recessive expression.
Don't see anyone who will do it that way, but I don't know everything, and maybe they're some crazy bastards that do this?

2nd scenario(more likely)...1000 seeds are started, 500 males, 500 females. Selection is then based on general health, vigor, stem rub, any visible trichomes, leaf size and shape, growth rate, and possibly a special trait that is particular to that strain....
Then a selection of maybe 20 males and 20 females that best fit that description are kept, the rest culled. Then these males and females are grown out and the selection process begins. This part can get tricky, as now you might have 10 different females and 10 different males. Sone similarities and some differences. So now you try to narrow things down, but you like more than one. Just the same with the males. Some males exhibit some characteristics you like , but are different from each other. So now you're faced with having to choose one male and female out of this group. At this point, what your ideas were when you started, have potentially drifted to your selection of what your ideas have now changed to.
Not that this is going to be a bad thing necessarily, but you might have drifted so far from your initial program, that you might not end up where you wanted to, or what your customers were expecting. Another disadvantage of this kind of selection based on what you think is the best plants, might not actually be the best plants. As many have experienced, including myself, that some that we don't see as the best in veg, turn out to be the best once they start to flower. Winding up to be the most potent, best tasting, and heaviest yielding of all.

Smaller starting numbers allows one to explore more into the genetic traits of a particular cultivar or hybrid. Allowing full grow out of all seeds started, and makes it much easier, and in my opinion better, to select and keep on track with your initial breeding program.

But that's just how I see it, and that doesn't have to mean shit to anyone else.

Now that my brain hurts, i'm out!
Peace and good breeding to all, and all your unique and individual ways!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4123274
> View attachment 4123275
> 2 of 6 Texas Butter
> 
> ...


I really like the way you grow!
Some special things seem to happen when you do your magic!
You, and a few others here, produce flowers I would really like to smoke!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Got bored at the shop today and started fuckin with 3d script.had to be there all day so said fuck it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4123274
> View attachment 4123275
> 2 of 6 Texas Butter
> 
> ...


Nice work per usual

Care to expand on the taffy smell?

Plain taffy or banana taffy?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> You don't know what my point was then, only that large numbers of plants are better for selection, that's why Mendel chose peas to experiment on, they were easy to grow in large numbers.


I think I did misread your original post. My apologies.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 17, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Somethingaboutgenetics on ig is the breeder about 99 percent sure that’s them


I have quite a few packs of his gear. I didn't know that's where they come from, or I wouldn' have bought it. Bc I already have his mimosa, wedding cake, and dosidos. And a few other of his crosses. That's why he sold out so fast.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 17, 2018)

So is there a bronze tier for nuggets? I tried looking all over the site and couldn't find anything about tiers but noticed it said, I believe in the email, that double nuggets apply to silver members and up. 
I'm also wondering where I can see what tier I'm in, I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 17, 2018)

If your in the my account section just go to orders and look at how much you've spent.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got bored at the shop today and started fuckin with 3d script.had to be there all day so said fuck it.
> 
> View attachment 4123342


@Gu~ back in the day posted a bad ass 3d type image..
He said how one time,I still been trying.


----------



## genuity (Apr 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice work per usual
> 
> Care to expand on the taffy smell?
> 
> Plain taffy or banana taffy?


Just a sweet taffy like smell..

A few of these reminds me of Banana puff(banana og x jo og)


----------



## roony (Apr 17, 2018)

What do you guys think the chance of getting testers are i got friday of so got some time to sit and wait for the moment they drop


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

SQUIshed three that didn’t popof the wedding cake. One had an embryo or whatever you wanna call it and the other two were empty shells. Both were the pale white seeds


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 17, 2018)

nc208 said:


> If your in the my account section just go to orders and look at how much you've spent.


Went to my orders, I've spent about 550$, still don't see anything there about tiers or references to how much youve spent or anything. And in my prospectors pouch I have 12967 nuggets if that makes a difference.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Went to my orders, I've spent about 550$, still don't see anything there about tiers or references to how much youve spent or anything. And in my prospectors pouch I have 12967 nuggets if that makes a difference.



Silver i think.

Silver states having had spent $250 and 750 nuggets earned in last 365


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> @Gu~ back in the day posted a bad ass 3d type image..
> He said how one time,I still been trying.


take two photos and barely move your hand to the right for the second photo. Upload both of the into a gif maker and make the speed really fast.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 17, 2018)

roony said:


> What do you guys think the chance of getting testers are i got friday of so got some time to sit and wait for the moment they drop


I'd say you've got more chance of winning the lotto!
Everyone here will be doing the same too, luckily for me they drop at 2:30pm so I don't need to be up early haha.

@Gu are the tester packs going to be limited to one per customer?
Just seems unfair if someone could technically grab them all and leave non for us with the slower internet.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2018)

Yes of course, one per customer.
Anyone trying to checkout with more than one will just not be completed, packs relisted


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 17, 2018)

Ah that's cool, 
I just had one of those sinking feeling moments haha.
All good now though


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

Any one know anything on the Ecto Cooler?

One spot states the AE77 cut is what was used and another states nothing on it being the AE77 cut just california orange.

AE77 cali-o isn't super orange like i see how seeds of compassion has described it.....more of a cream tangerine.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 17, 2018)

I may have found a keeper. Hickock Haze #2 hanging out off to the side of the light and throwing down well.
She sure looks like her daddy Stardawg


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 17, 2018)

Anybody poppin' beans for summer outdoor grows yet?


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wedding Cake is also known as Triangle Mints, bred by Seed Junky Genetics. It’s TK x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies.
> 
> It’s tied to Jungle Boys because they popularized the strain and starting calling it Wedding Cake, they hunted through something like a thousand seeds to pick what they considered the best representation of the strain. A buddy of Gu’s in CA got their hands on the cut, it’s around if you’re willing to pay a bit for it, and then S1’ed the plant.
> 
> What do you find sketchy about the Banana OG S1 descriptions? The Banana OG cut was selfed to produce S1 seeds. The Banana OG cut origins come from Orgnkid from back in the day on the forums. He’s the guy who also first shared the Ghost OG cut. The exact genetics are a bit unclear, but that’s pretty much par for the course when it comes to these older SoCal cuts.


Why didn' they keep the name Triangle Mints. At least the name hints at the genetics. Wedding cake is a horrible name for a strain and through me off from wanting to buy it until I saw the genetic makeup.


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4123438 View attachment 4123439
> I may have found a keeper. Hickock Haze #2 hanging out off to the side of the light and throwing down well.
> She sure looks like her daddy Stardawg


Killin it in those hillbilly octos!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

I got my 1st of many packs from GPS


santacruztodd said:


> Anybody poppin' beans for summer outdoor grows yet?


I have some males going, I plan on putting them outside and watching them grow out
Does that count?


----------



## tatonka (Apr 17, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Killin it in those hillbilly octos!


My room is too small!!!!
Time to go outside


----------



## kds710 (Apr 17, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> Why didn' they keep the name Triangle Mints. At least the name hints at the genetics. Wedding cake is a horrible name for a strain and through me off from wanting to buy it until I saw the genetic makeup.


it refers to the smell and flavor. the jungle boys are notorious for slapping their own name on their selections that are in reality just a keeper pheno of something that usually already has a name, nothing different than GMO being the name of a pheno of chem d x cookies


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My room is too small!!!!
> Time to go outside


How do you run you're home made diy pots?

No air stones correct?

How often do you have to do changes/clean/fill the "res"?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

@Gu~ what’s happening dude 2 popped out of the 5 I got in my six pack. One was a hard seed which maybe is my fault but two are pale as grandpas balls and are about as fertile as grandpas balls. Got two out of 5 to actually sprout.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> Why didn' they keep the name Triangle Mints. At least the name hints at the genetics. Wedding cake is a horrible name for a strain and through me off from wanting to buy it until I saw the genetic makeup.



I thought and still think it was a corny name.......till i smoked some....then there was no fucks givin.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got my 1st of many packs from GPS
> 
> 
> I have some males going, I plan on putting them outside and watching them grow out
> Does that count?


Uh-I don't think so


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My room is too small!!!!
> Time to go outside


I’ll be lookin forward to the reports on the Haze, I unexpectedly have came across a pack.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 17, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Anybody poppin' beans for summer outdoor grows yet?


I'm running a few for my spring crop-usually get a nice sampling early summer if I bring 'em inside for light deprivation. Gives me an idea of who the winners will be. I have 2 Sundance Kid, 2 Jelly Pie, 3 Bodega Bubblegum, 9 Tomohawk popping after 3 days. 9 out of 9 have come up-good so far. I'll follow-up with pics and comments. I also have a few blue dream S1's from a clone last year I will pop May 1st, as well as S1 West Coast Sour Diesel and a few Sunset Sherbet bag seeds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> Why didn' they keep the name Triangle Mints. At least the name hints at the genetics. Wedding cake is a horrible name for a strain and through me off from wanting to buy it until I saw the genetic makeup.


Branding! I don’t like it either. It’s also frustrating that almost every place online lists Wedding Cake as GSC x Cherry Pie.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 17, 2018)

gunslinger 3 weeks in since flip.starting to get a nose on her.noticed the site description isn't quite the same as heisens...lolz
all around solid plant.short spacing and all lowers have made it to light.haven't needed to prune any straggler branches.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 17, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> I'm running a few for my spring crop-usually get a nice sampling early summer if I bring 'em inside for light deprivation. Gives me an idea of who the winners will be. I have 2 Sundance Kid, 2 Jelly Pie, 3 Bodega Bubblegum, 9 Tomohawk popping after 3 days. 9 out of 9 have come up-good so far. I'll follow-up with pics and comments. I also have a few blue dream S1's from a clone last year I will pop May 1st, as well as S1 West Coast Sour Diesel and a few Sunset Sherbet bag seeds.


Sorry, 2 Tomohawk, not 9.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Went to my orders, I've spent about 550$, still don't see anything there about tiers or references to how much youve spent or anything. And in my prospectors pouch I have 12967 nuggets if that makes a difference.


It tells you what tier your in when you make a purchase at the bottom of the details window 

If you buy em cheap youll be in a lower tier 

Or if you buy a shitload at once youll be in a higher tier.

If im correct lol

Every time i try to make a purchase it will say the tier next to the nuggets you would earn i beleive. 

It says gold for most of mine .......havent entered enough to hit diamond yet lol

Unless its based on yearly purchases


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 17, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Silver i think.
> 
> Silver states having had spent $250 and 750 nuggets earned in last 365


So I wonder what it takes to reach gold?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

On a different note i think i just got 180 plus likes from that dregger dude lmao


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I wonder what it takes to reach gold?


Go to the site and enter in more packs till you see it say gold or diamond


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So I wonder what it takes to reach gold?


Scroll down to the bottom at the site......see the "Latest news"?.....first thing under it is about the nuggets.....it'll let you know what you're lookin for.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Just a sweet taffy like smell..
> 
> A few of these reminds me of Banana puff(banana og x jo og)


Right on i was hoping these would be full of bananas lol 
Was going to run osb. Texas butter,cackleberry and jelly pie together

For a fruit basket


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> @Gu~ what’s happening dude 2 popped out of the 5 I got in my six pack. One was a hard seed which maybe is my fault but two are pale as grandpas balls and are about as fertile as grandpas balls. Got two out of 5 to actually sprout.


pictures, the "pale as grandpas ball" throws me off as I personally inspected these seeds they went into packs. There was no "pale as grandpas balls".

Everyone has a camera on them at all times. If you're having issues lets see how you are doing things. Let's see those fingernails, and germination techs.

I am down always to replace packs if there are issues, but the reason I'm so willing to do those things is because I take the steps necessary to avoid issues like that.

~

I will add we've seen pictures on this thread of 100% germination, so you don't even have to take my word for it.

STEP BY STEP GEMINATION GUIDE
Here is more help for those looking to get great rates every time^


----------



## tatonka (Apr 17, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How do you run you're home made diy pots?
> 
> No air stones correct?
> 
> How often do you have to do changes/clean/fill the "res"?


This version is a 3 gallon tote, which is a little to small. I have to every third watering just use cal/mag and water.
@pinner420 deserves the credit for our little experiment. We are running Cutting edge solutions which has proved to be forgiving in this application.

No stones, no chiller. I'm having a hard time finding my photos to show design.
I have it posted in this thread.
Search hillbilly octopot


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Gold
Diamond


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s $54 1/8th for recreational (including all the taxes). Is that pricy? Yeah. But it’s kinda the standard price for top shelf weed purchased at a legit recreational shop in SoCal.


I like weed. A lot. And I'm not restrained by finances. But $54 an 8th ? $400 a zip ? I'd pass all day long just on principal. 

Of course, I've never experienced weed withdrawal and have indulged for +30 years, so maybe I'd pay a $100 an 1/8 after a week of none....but I sure hope not.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

1 Night Rider with an N looks just like the K model at 8 weeks and seems a little bigger each time I look. Today a raw gasoline diesel is overwhelming any lemon. Nice and frosty average size and more potent than most with a better high than most. Very loud today. 

Have a couple Dream Catcher girls in early flower hoping they stay that way. Only 2 real girls in the pack. Crushed lemon and summer Alfalfa field smells. I moved them a little and they began to talk... loudly!

4 Butch Cassidy in veg are topped and up potted and being very short and having wide leaves in the extreme. Very dark green.

5 Pioneer Kush are in the towel to plant tomorrow!

Finally, Copper Chem is coming the catch bass with me a little later.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like weed. A lot. And I'm not restrained by finances. But $54 an 8th ? $400 a zip ? I'd pass all day long just on principal.
> 
> Of course, I've never experienced weed withdrawal and have indulged for +30 years, so maybe I'd pay a $100 an 1/8 after a week of none....but I sure hope not.


It’s early days of recreational in CA right now. Prices are high and the taxes make them significantly higher. Something like $15 of that is taxes. 

But don’t worry. Big corporate commercial grows are on their way and prices (and quality) will plummet. Just like they did in Washington and Colorado.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like weed. A lot. And I'm not restrained by finances. But $54 an 8th ? $400 a zip ? I'd pass all day long just on principal.
> 
> Of course, I've never experienced weed withdrawal and have indulged for +30 years, so maybe I'd pay a $100 an 1/8 after a week of none....but I sure hope not.


Average in rural US as is most of the weed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have some males going, I plan on putting them outside and watching them grow out
> Does that count?


That's a really good idea !


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My room is too small!!!!
> Time to go outside


Time aligns with the moon. Gotta veg till June.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This version is a 3 gallon tote, which is a little to small. I have to every third watering just use cal/mag and water.
> @pinner420 deserves the credit for our little experiment. We are running Cutting edge solutions which has proved to be forgiving in this application.
> 
> No stones, no chiller. I'm having a hard time finding my photos to show design.
> ...


Thanks.Will search around.Seems like a very easy system.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s early days of recreational in CA right now. Prices are high and the taxes make them significantly higher. Something like $15 of that is taxes.
> 
> But don’t worry. Big corporate commercial grows are on their way and prices (and quality) will plummet. Just like they did in Washington and Colorado.





hillbill said:


> Average in rural US as is most of the weed.


I'm about as rural as the definition ........man, I've been giving people some really good deals! Crap weed, of course, but still.....


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like weed. A lot. And I'm not restrained by finances. But $54 an 8th ? $400 a zip ? I'd pass all day long just on principal.
> 
> Of course, I've never experienced weed withdrawal and have indulged for +30 years, so maybe I'd pay a $100 an 1/8 after a week of none....but I sure hope not.


Haha when you work outa town a lot sometimes you gota do what you gota do 
Aint much weed selection in the bush haha

Make good money selling 100$fiths of the cheapest alcohol though haha


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

Bible Belted, Reefer Madness, Illegal and Helicoptered Rural US. Good fishin' though!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Bible Belted, Reefer Madness, Illegal and Helicoptered Rural US. Good fishin' though!


I’m gettin the itch , that’s just a average one at my honeyhole, I’ve nailed some really good ones there just don’t have pics on this device. I always pull a couple over 24” & there always a chance at a trophy.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

Nice ‘Bow!?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Nice ‘Bow!?


Cut


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m gettin the itch , that’s just a average one at my honeyhole, I’ve nailed some really good ones there just don’t have pics on this device. I always pull a couple over 24” & there always a chance at a trophy.
> View attachment 4123501


There is a great fishing thread on here.
Beauty cutty!!!
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> There is a great fishing thread on here.
> Beauty cutty!!!
> Cheers


Where at? Hunting too?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

95%plus germ rate so far. Got 5 Pioneer KUsh in towel now and none looked too much alike and some are light tan with some green edges. Will see if any of that means anything at all. Greenpoint usually cracks very quickly and is vigorous as hell from the start, always vigorous!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> There is a great fishing thread on here.
> Beauty cutty!!!
> Cheers


Noticed that, also have Cutbow near here.


----------



## rocker335 (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I like weed. A lot. And I'm not restrained by finances. But $54 an 8th ? $400 a zip ? I'd pass all day long just on principal.
> 
> Of course, I've never experienced weed withdrawal and have indulged for +30 years, so maybe I'd pay a $100 an 1/8 after a week of none....but I sure hope not.


It's prices like these here even in legalized SoCal that prompted smokers like myself to start growing their own. After Jan., good zips are going for no less than $280, and that's if you're lucky. 35% tax is even more overkill on top of it. Ooof.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Noticed that, also have Cutbow near here.


Ya have seen the cross lots in some Alberta rivers. 


BigHornBuds said:


> Where at? Hunting too?


Trying to find it now lol 

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Where at? Hunting too?


https://www.rollitup.org/t/fishing.805626/page-49#post-14193900 
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Noticed that, also have Cutbow near here.


We have them too, there is also a real cutty n a man made one , with rainbow genetics mixed in , and mixes.
The true cutty are getting very rare , and you need to know where to look.
I’ll stop with the fishing in the GPS thread meow.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> We have them too, there is also a real cutty n a man made one , with rainbow genetics mixed in , and mixes.
> The true cutty are getting very rare , and you need to know where to look.View attachment 4123516
> I’ll spot with the fishing in the GPS thread meow.


Google North Ram river Alberta, Canada. The average size was 3-5lbs. Caught 3 over the years 26"+ 
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Google North Ram river Alberta, Canada. The average size was 3-5lbs. Caught 3 over the years 26"+
> Cheers


Lol
That my back yard

I live on the ram

When I’m not fishing or growing I’m hunting rams , I backpack the mtns solo from June- nov.
ever carry a big horn 30+ miles alone?
Day in the life


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Google North Ram river Alberta, Canada. The average size was 3-5lbs. Caught 3 over the years 26"+
> Cheers


If you ever come out again 
I’ve been known to do a little guiding .


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lol
> That my back yard
> 
> I live on the ram
> ...


Too funny lol Was by far my favorite cutt river in Alberta.
Not I haven't. But I have quartered out moose over 15miles on snowshoes.
Oh and um cant wait to smoke some greenpoint in the woods someday lol
Cheers


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m gettin the itch , that’s just a average one at my honeyhole, I’ve nailed some really good ones there just don’t have pics on this device. I always pull a couple over 24” & there always a chance at a trophy.
> View attachment 4123501


Nice! Good lookin fish.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

Fly fishing and weed go hand in hand. Gu is in Colorado, I am sure he understands.
Cheers


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 17, 2018)

Oregon coastal cutt...

Sorry....couldn't resist


----------



## tatonka (Apr 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 95%plus germ rate so far. Got 5 Pioneer KUsh in towel now and none looked too much alike and some are light tan with some green edges. Will see if any of that means anything at all. Greenpoint usually cracks very quickly and is vigorous as hell from the start, always vigorous!


I've been contemplating the Pioneer Kush,
I am intrigued. Let me know if you start a grow journal. Please


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I've been contemplating the Pioneer Kush,
> I am intrigued. Let me know if you start a grow journal. Please


It's worth it imo, 100 would bang (again) and will


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> pictures, the "pale as grandpas ball" throws me off as I personally inspected these seeds they went into packs. There was no "pale as grandpas balls".
> 
> Everyone has a camera on them at all times. If you're having issues lets see how you are doing things. Let's see those fingernails, and germination techs.
> 
> ...


Will the auctions be running on friday?


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 17, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Will the auctions be running on friday?


With a 50% off sale I kinda doubt it... Maybe Sunday after the sale.. I hope!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 17, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> With a 50% off sale I kinda doubt it... Maybe Sunday after the sale.. I hope!


That's what I was thinking. I was just curious and had to ask


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> @Gu~ what’s happening dude 2 popped out of the 5 I got in my six pack. One was a hard seed which maybe is my fault but two are pale as grandpas balls and are about as fertile as grandpas balls. Got two out of 5 to actually sprout.


Email him


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> GoldView attachment 4123467
> Diamond View attachment 4123468


So it's from 4/1/17-4/1/18 time frame that determines your status?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

As I read it , the nuggets get reset every 365, and they are new , so that sounds right. but as always I’m kinda late to the party, I’ve made orders and have built nuggets, but haven’t used any, when I look I have everything I need for gold except for having spent 750$ so that puts me in silver. 
I’ll fix that in a couple days, 
I really like the nuggets, vs free seeds that other places do, this way I can pick my freebies, great marketing imo


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> As I read it , the nuggets get reset every 365, and they are new , so that sounds right. but as always I’m kinda late to the party, I’ve made orders and have built nuggets, but haven’t used any, when I look I have everything I need for gold except for having spent 750$ so that puts me in silver.
> I’ll fix that in a couple days,
> I really like the nuggets, vs free seeds that other places do, this way I can pick my freebies, great marketing imo


If you had an acct at the website before Apr 1st, you are automatically a gold tier I believe?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you had an acct at the website before Apr 1st, you are automatically a gold tier I believe?


I don’t know, but that would explain how the nuggets are adding up so fast


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t know, but that would explain how the nuggets are adding up so fast


If you were buying prior to the nugget revamp that went live April 1st, the nugget earn rate was much higher then.

At gold tier, it now takes a bit over $1100 at .08 per dollar to earn $89 for a free full price pack.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2018)

@Gu~ I can see how there would be some confusion. Is there a way to plainly state in our acct info what tier we are (think header stating your tier in your nuggets tab with a little simple graphic like you have on the tier explaination blog). This would take the guess work out if it isnt too hard to devise a way to do this?


Even at a quick glance, you know this comment is Gold Tier!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> pictures, the "pale as grandpas ball" throws me off as I personally inspected these seeds they went into packs. There was no "pale as grandpas balls".
> 
> Everyone has a camera on them at all times. If you're having issues lets see how you are doing things. Let's see those fingernails, and germination techs.
> 
> ...


Haha take a joke man don’t get all upset. I should be the one upset if you did every pack yourself how did I get 5 seeds in a 6 pack? And how do you explain empty seed shells? You haven’t sent or even said there is a replacement on the way. Sent you emails and done everything you asked so I could get a replacement and you ignore me. Every other bean I’ve cracked I soak for 24 hours and within two days there above soil. Yours I get two that sprout tails and so happens to be the most expensive pack ove bought. So here again is the picture I sent you when I opened your “6” pack. Have tons of great stuff all from seed . Stand up to your guarantee hard to grow the BESt when shit won’t even pop. This is the worst rate I’ve had ever. I wasn’t going to even post anything until you started ignoring me.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Haha take a joke man don’t get all upset. I should be the one upset if you did every pack yourself how did I get 5 seeds in a 6 pack? And how do you explain empty seed shells? You haven’t sent or even said there is a replacement on the way. Sent you emails and done everything you asked so I could get a replacement and you ignore me. Every other bean I’ve cracked I soak for 24 hours and within two days there above soil. Yours I get two that sprout tails and so happens to be the most expensive pack ove bought. So here again is the picture I sent you when I opened your “6” pack. Have tons of great stuff all from seed . Stand up to your guarantee hard to grow the BESt when shit won’t even pop. This is the worst rate I’ve had ever. I wasn’t going to even post anything until you started ignoring me.


Your laptop is gross and those beans look fine.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Haha take a joke man don’t get all upset. I should be the one upset if you did every pack yourself how did I get 5 seeds in a 6 pack? And how do you explain empty seed shells? You haven’t sent or even said there is a replacement on the way. Sent you emails and done everything you asked so I could get a replacement and you ignore me. Every other bean I’ve cracked I soak for 24 hours and within two days there above soil. Yours I get two that sprout tails and so happens to be the most expensive pack ove bought. So here again is the picture I sent you when I opened your “6” pack. Have tons of great stuff all from seed . Stand up to your guarantee hard to grow the BESt when shit won’t even pop. This is the worst rate I’ve had ever. I wasn’t going to even post anything until you started ignoring me.


There may only be 5, but they look fine. Where is the pack with the pale grandpa seeds?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

LOL laptop covered in resin. ye old trim laptop. 3 of the five were great the other two had wierd white spots on them which surprise were two of the three that didnt pop. If people have to go through this much hassle to get what they paid for then i give up. Hope all these wedding cake beans have as many issues as i did and then maybe youll listen to your customers and treat them like customers. EVEN if i sucked at popping beans which i dont think i do, THERE IS NO WAY I SHOULD GET 5 IN A 6 PACK that i paid over 120 USD for.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 17, 2018)

How did you manage to pay $120 for a $89 pack of seeds?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> How did you manage to pay $120 for a $89 pack of seeds?


Shipping and card fee is my guess? 
Cheers


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Email him


I did man he got back to me quick and i even said that when i posted originally. I got up early to give my money to this guy for 6 seeds.Paid right away and everything was good. I open the pack that he puts together himself and theres 5 beans in the six pack. With the picture he wants so bad. I hate doing this, im made out to be the bad guy here because im making a big deal out of it because im not made of money and i dropped a fair amount of cash on these and i didnt get what i paid for. The issue shoudlnt even be that they didnt pop. Fine i suck at popping beans but wheres what i paid for?


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Apr 17, 2018)

Sorry if this has been addressed but anyone know the relationship between greenpoint and "somethingaboutgenetics" on IG? Both are dropping the exact same S1's ... can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> How did you manage to pay $120 for a $89 pack of seeds?


UMM shipping, credit card charges? have you ever bought anything online or is this your first day?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> UMM shipping, credit card charges? have you ever bought anything online or is this your first day?


Relax man he was just asking a question. Notice how his username isn't Gu.
Cheers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed but anyone know the relationship between greenpoint and "somethingaboutgenetics" on IG? Both are dropping the exact same S1's ... can't be a coincidence.


My guess is he made Gu an offer he couldn't refuse to help get his gear out there. As soon as they saw how fast Gu moved their product they decided to go all in and start selling direct to people and offer more crosses. Going by their Instagram that is.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Relax man he was just asking a question. Notice how his username isn't Gu.
> Cheers


My bad im all fired up because of this nonsense. I dont even want to start shit just stand by your gurantee and ill post up some nice flower pics and give a good review.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> My bad im all fired up because of this nonsense. I dont even want to start shit just stand by your gurantee and ill post up some nice flower pics and give a good review.


All good. Very few haven't been there. Smoke a little extra of whatever you are smoking and chill. There are always more beans to pop on your way to bigger and better things.
Cheers


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> pictures, the "pale as grandpas ball" throws me off as I personally inspected these seeds they went into packs. There was no "pale as grandpas balls".
> 
> Everyone has a camera on them at all times. If you're having issues lets see how you are doing things. Let's see those fingernails, and germination techs.
> 
> ...


Haha take a joke man don’t get all upset. I should be the one upset if you did every pack yourself how did I get 5 seeds in a 6 pack? And how do you explain empty seed shells? You haven’t sent or even said there is a replacement on the way. Sent you emails and done everything you asked so I could get a replacement and you ignore me. Every other bean I’ve cracked I soak for 24 hours and within two days there above soil. Yours I get two that sprout tails and so happens to be the most expensive pack ove bought. So here again is the picture I sent you when I opened your “6” pack. 


Gu~ said:


> pictures, the "pale as grandpas ball" throws me off as I personally inspected these seeds they went into packs. There was no "pale as grandpas balls".
> 
> Everyone has a camera on them at all times. If you're having issues lets see how you are doing things. Let's see those fingernails, and germination techs.
> 
> ...


Thanks for finally replying even if it wasn’t you. I appreciate the way your company deals with people. Don’t get the belittleing customers part but at least you stand by your product. It should be noted I got an answer from Greenpoint and they are sending a replacement. I will follow your special guidelines for these seeds and see where it takes me. Sorry if I annoyed you with my comments and emails but I’m glad we can come to an agreement in the end.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Hopefully I find a gem wedding cake and I will definitely post up results of what comes to be from these.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Two healthy seedlings on their way to stardom and eventually the gallows and then to the crematorium


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have quite a few packs of his gear. I didn't know that's where they come from, or I wouldn' have bought it. Bc I already have his mimosa, wedding cake, and dosidos. And a few other of his crosses. That's why he sold out so fast.


Lol well do a little research or ask the breeder himself looks like you got double his gear now


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 17, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Lol well do a little research or ask the breeder himself looks like you got double his gear now


Nah I'll jus run em all. Not a real big deal. I Jus would've bought something different from Gu.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If you had an acct at the website before Apr 1st, you are automatically a gold tier I believe?


Nope. I’m not gold tier and my account opened in Jan. According to the site it’s all tied to nuggets earned and money spent.



BigHornBuds said:


> I really like the nuggets, vs free seeds that other places do, this way I can pick my freebies, great marketing imo


It takes spending thousands to earn a single free pack. I like Greenpoint a lot. Gu’s customer service is probably the best in the game, the reverse auction means I can snag killer deals if I’m patient, and the website isn’t a horrendous piece of shit (unlike almost every other seedbank site).

But the new nuggets system? Huge negative compared to other typical freebie offers. You need to spend thousands to earn a free pack. For a small home grower that just buys packs here and there, I’m never going to earn a free pack. Just get $1.00 off an order every once in a while.


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 17, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Sorry if this has been addressed but anyone know the relationship between greenpoint and "somethingaboutgenetics" on IG? Both are dropping the exact same S1's ... can't be a coincidence.


YEs he is the breeder


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Nope. I’m not gold tier and my account opened in Jan. According to the site it’s all tied to nuggets earned and money spent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Called auctions where you can get them fo cheap yo!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Called auctions where you can get them fo cheap yo!


I literally mentioned them in my post.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Hopefully I find a gem wedding cake and I will definitely post up results of what comes to be from these.


Did I miss something? You bought a six pack, but received only 5. Is @Gu~ sending a replacement _pack _of six more?

If that is this case, I sincerely hope you pick one seed out of the new pack, and return the other 5. Nothing in the pic look remotely pale.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> GoldView attachment 4123467
> Diamond View attachment 4123468


exactly where is this display at? some where on the GPSsite?
what forums can you see the diamond badge at.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> exactly where is this display at? some where on the GPSsite?
> what forums can you see the diamond badge at.


Go to the very bottom of gps page green part ***Lastest News*****
Right under that


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Did I miss something? You bought a six pack, but received only 5. Is @Gu~ sending a replacement _pack _of six more?
> 
> If that is this case, I sincerely hope you pick one seed out of the new pack, and return the other 5. Nothing in the pic look remotely pale.


Next time I’ll be sure to take pictures of every bean in macro to be sure the peanut gallery knows exactly what’s going on. Maybe your ballin outta control and if you got 5 and two sprouted you’d write it off. I have a wife with cancer and two young kids one 12 months and one 3 years old with a single income and a grow room to try and help my wife and dad. He guarantees his stuff and that’s another reason I spent the money I did on these. The cash he’s raking in on each pack I’m sure it’s not going to hurt the fat pockets he’s got but good looking out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Did I miss something? You bought a six pack, but received only 5. Is @Gu~ sending a replacement _pack _of six more?
> 
> If that is this case, I sincerely hope you pick one seed out of the new pack, and return the other 5. Nothing in the pic look remotely pale.


I actually just had a long post ripping this dude's ass because he's a lying cheap skate that spent his fucking rent money on seeds then came up with the shitty "scam" saying he only got 5 beans and that 3 were "white" as old man balls but then shows 5 totally healthy seeds.

I didn't post the other post but yeah this dude is full of shit and a borderline thief, imo.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu can you tell me when the diamond level can purchase the testers? You had said before 4/20. I just have never got those testers (too slow)and really want to buy them instead. Thanks


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> exactly where is this display at? some where on the GPSsite?
> what forums can you see the diamond badge at.


_*CLICK HERE*_


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 17, 2018)

My two Hibernates n 3 misfits


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I actually just had a long post ripping this dude's ass because he's a lying cheap skate that spent his fucking rent money on seeds then came up with the shitty "scam" saying he only got 5 beans and that 3 were "white" as old man balls but then shows 5 totally healthy seeds.
> 
> I didn't post the other post but yeah this dude is full of shit and a borderline thief, imo.


Yea got up early to buy some beans just to lie to get another pack .... when I get it I’ll pop one and toss the others in the garbage just for you bud.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 17, 2018)

Exporting all the diamond info now. 
Looks like there’s no easy button when it comes to the reward settings. 
Diamond sale will be on Thursday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Next time I’ll be sure to take pictures of every bean in macro to be sure the peanut gallery knows exactly what’s going on.


You're strategy is to call the readers of this thread "the peanut gallery"? 

Since you have such a low regard for the people in here, there's then only one reason to post your complaint on the thread.



Getgrowingson said:


> The cash he’s raking in on each pack I’m sure it’s not going to hurt the fat pockets he’s got


If it quacks like a duck.......

If your family situation is what you say, you have my sympathy. There are people in this thread that would have given you beans. I know a lot of them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Yea got up early to buy some beans just to lie to get another pack .... when I get it I’ll pop one and toss the others in the garbage just for you bud.


From the sounds of it you'll need to germ the whole pack, lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 17, 2018)

I will be popping 15 or so of my wedding cake stash soon will let you know how germ rates are. Might do 25. All my beans look great bought a lot of these too.


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Exporting all the diamond info now.
> Looks like there’s no easy button when it comes to the reward settings.
> Diamond sale will be on Thursday.


Any new breeders dropin 420?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I will be popping 15 or so of my wedding cake stash soon will let you know how germ rates are. Might do 25. All my beans look great bought a lot of these too.


Love to see it. Could be totally my fault. I’m not perfect. I’m just stating my experience.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Haha take a joke man don’t get all upset. I should be the one upset if you did every pack yourself how did I get 5 seeds in a 6 pack? And how do you explain empty seed shells? You haven’t sent or even said there is a replacement on the way. Sent you emails and done everything you asked so I could get a replacement and you ignore me. Every other bean I’ve cracked I soak for 24 hours and within two days there above soil. Yours I get two that sprout tails and so happens to be the most expensive pack ove bought. So here again is the picture I sent you when I opened your “6” pack. Have tons of great stuff all from seed . Stand up to your guarantee hard to grow the BESt when shit won’t even pop. This is the worst rate I’ve had ever. I wasn’t going to even post anything until you started ignoring me.


I'm curious do you use this keyboard for anything? Very dirty.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 17, 2018)

If you popped your beans along 20 plus others and they all made it then you would be ok to bitch.

But if you only tried popping a few and lost half .....


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 17, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I'm curious do you use this keyboard for anything? Very dirty.


Lol yea it’s in my trim room covered in resin. Mainly for music and Netflix while in trim jail


----------



## Talamanca (Apr 17, 2018)

Excellent strain, good flavor, potency and resistance to botrytis, very important for me. doc holiday


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Exporting all the diamond info now.
> Looks like there’s no easy button when it comes to the reward settings.
> Diamond sale will be on Thursday.


Thanks for giving me a chance at these new strains


----------



## the gnome (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Go to the very bottom of gps page green part ***Lastest News*****
> Right under that


ok, found that. where does it tell you what level your at?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok, found that. where does it tell you what level your at?


I don’t know


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 17, 2018)

Taxes,alimony,taking a dump,death and the ol never ending debate of greenpoint nuggets.all the shit we can expect daily.fuck them nuggets.i personally got over that crap like 6 months ago and dont even really pay attention to them anymore.ill make 100 times over what 1 pack of seeds cost.if I see something I want now I'll just buy the shit.them nuggets are about as cool as McDonalds monopoly.cool if you win a free French fry or mcrib but that's about it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 17, 2018)

Are there any plans for Greenpoint to restock Dungeons Vault Genetics? This is Brandywine, at day 30.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Are there any plans for Greenpoint to restock Dungeons Vault Genetics? This is Brandywine, at day 30.View attachment 4123846


Verity is the spice of life


----------



## EGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

I popped 5 grandslam. all 5 came up but 3 out of the 5 were mutant as fuck. They didn't grow any normal sets of leaves and were growing extremely slow. I killed them. Not impressed with dvg so far. the other 2 no issues so far growing normally


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 17, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum Day 61 from flip


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 17, 2018)

Sundance Kid Day 27 from flip


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 17, 2018)

Agathlan Day 27 from flip 





Citrus Farmer Day 27 from flip



Cookies n Chem from clone day 46


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hey @Gu~, I was reading up on your tester lines and got a question about your Stardawg bx2 testers. 

It sounds like the breedings went as follows:
Stardawg/Ghost F1 = Ghost OG x Stardawg
Stardawg bx1 = Stardawg/Ghost F1 x Stardawg
Stardawg bx2 = Stardawg bx1 x Stardawg

Is that the correct lineage? If so, then it’s actually 87.5% Stardawg / 12.5% Ghost OG.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

EGrower said:


> I popped 5 grandslam. all 5 came up but 3 out of the 5 were mutant as fuck. They didn't grow any normal sets of leaves and were growing extremely slow. I killed them. Not impressed with dvg so far. the other 2 no issues so far growing normally


Sounds like the OGKB pheno, it pops up a lot in these breath crosses. Wrinkly leaves, and veg slow as shit. BUT, the bud is supposed to be bomb if you’re patient enough for it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Sounds like the OGKB pheno, it pops up a lot in these breath crosses. Wrinkly leaves, and veg slow as shit. BUT, the bud is supposed to be bomb if you’re patient enough for it.


Not that much patience in the world.i had the same results with dvg.threw all that shit out.


----------



## EGrower (Apr 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Sounds like the OGKB pheno, it pops up a lot in these breath crosses. Wrinkly leaves, and veg slow as shit. BUT, the bud is supposed to be bomb if you’re patient enough for it.


nah man ive seen pics of ogkb phenos these were not that. The two first round leaves came out all twisted and discoloured and there was no growth in the middle it started with a single leaf popping out the side of the stem. If I didn't kill them they would be weeks behind the rest. I'm just choked because they only sent me one pack instead of 2 when I paid for 2 a while ago.

Onward and upward.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 61 from flipView attachment 4123876 View attachment 4123877 View attachment 4123878 View attachment 4123879


Did you cut on day 61 too?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 17, 2018)

EGrower said:


> nah man ive seen pics of ogkb phenos these were not that. The two first round leaves came out all twisted and discoloured and there was no growth in the middle it started with a single leaf popping out the side of the stem. If I didn't kill them they would be weeks behind the rest. I'm just choked because they only sent me one pack instead of 2 when I paid for 2 a while ago.
> 
> Onward and upward.


Eh that sucks. 3/5 plants mutants, those are some shitty odds.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Did you cut on day 61 too?


Not yet. In a week or so.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 17, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Not yet. In a week or so.


Have you seen any finishing faster? 
You running CO2?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 17, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 61 from flipView attachment 4123876 View attachment 4123877 View attachment 4123878 View attachment 4123879


Can definitely see the Stardawg in that one. Beautiful


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

If the posters situation holds any truth he has my sympathy. Having been in that position and assisted many other families enduring the same, whining about a single seeds seems trivial.


But hey, what would I know. I guess I'm part of the "peanut gallery" that also thinks those seeds look fine, but that keyboard looks as though it has its own eco system.

Gu has a reputation for "making things right" and its been stated so many times that its bound to be exploited....especially on something as hyped up and limited as WC


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Fukin roots on 1 week in the buckets clones FTW shits about to get wild


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Fukin roots on 1 week in the buckets clones FTW shits about to get wild
> View attachment 4123959


Lookin good
Hows the water pouring throught that net cup?

And whatcha feeding


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lookin good
> Hows the water pouring throught that net cup?
> 
> And whatcha feeding


It's the return line that goes back to the beginning.water pulls through 4 totes goes through the chiller than back to square 1.simple ass recirc just to get the babys on there feet.
Gen hydro 2 part,rapid start,hydroguard and temp 70.i always like to start them a little warmer so they get going.water temp to low in the beginning can set them back.ill lower 1 degrees every week till flip and settle around 67


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

No probs with warmer temps with the hydroguard

I been hitting 77 on the regular lmao


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> No probs with warmer temps with the hydroguard
> 
> I been hitting 77 on the regular lmao


Yeah man that shit makes life a lot easier.have you tried the concentrated ingredient yet?supposed to be like 99 percent bacillus.i saw a few shit storm threads on another forum and guys were raving about it.hydroguard not that expensive and I hate experimenting with shit.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not that much patience in the world.i had the same results with dvg.threw all that shit out.





jayblaze710 said:


> Sounds like the OGKB pheno, it pops up a lot in these breath crosses. Wrinkly leaves, and veg slow as shit. BUT, the bud is supposed to be bomb if you’re patient enough for it.


What strain is dvg?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> What strain is dvg?


DVG is the breeder


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

I am nursing a couple crosses with Blueberry in their genes and twisted leaves and slow veg and mutant ninja shit is just part of it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

EGrower said:


> nah man ive seen pics of ogkb phenos these were not that. The two first round leaves came out all twisted and discoloured and there was no growth in the middle it started with a single leaf popping out the side of the stem. If I didn't kill them they would be weeks behind the rest. I'm just choked because they only sent me one pack instead of 2 when I paid for 2 a while ago.
> 
> Onward and upward.


I grew out their Grand Slam (2.0 I believe) and one of its clones (out of 3 females) did the exact same thing. I'm not sure if that's a "bottleneck" thing going on or what but I tossed it. It just wouldn't grow out of it and I gave it fair bit of time. The other two were very frosty and turned out to be decent smoke but I probably wont revisit the rest of that pack any time soon. 

My Bandit Breath clones grew all funky throwing massive fat single leaves and weird side growth. Those just went into bloom and the third set of clones appear to have come back to 'normal'. But...this one is worth the weird slow growth. The smoke is that good.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 18, 2018)

reverse auction button has been removed from the site?


----------



## greywind (Apr 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> reverse auction button has been removed from the site?


And just like WeedTubers being shut down, it's the end of an era... that's not a tear in my eye, damn it! I gotta go transplant shit.... waaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> reverse auction button has been removed from the site?


boo


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

Tha fuck ! 
I really like that, best sleeping pill ever .


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

I doubt it's gone for good fellas.Probably taken down due to the sale??


----------



## nc208 (Apr 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I doubt it's gone for good fellas.Probably taken down due to the sale??


I'm hoping this is the case but doesn't make a lot of sense since he can just leave the auctions empty.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I'm hoping this is the case but doesn't make a lot of sense since he can just leave the auctions empty.



I thought the same thing right before i replied too but i think those auctions are what really sets them apart from any other company and i'm sure they understand this.The nuggets WAS a big perk also but it's the auction that keep the crowd if ya ask me.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man that shit makes life a lot easier.have you tried the concentrated ingredient yet?supposed to be like 99 percent bacillus.i saw a few shit storm threads on another forum and guys were raving about it.hydroguard not that expensive and I hate experimenting with shit.


I have not tried southern AG yet
Theres a thread about it here couple guys use it and a couple guys say it gave em problems

As usual only way to know for sure is to try it my self cause the hydroguard is getting low lol

Supposedly the strains of bacillus could possibly be different


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I thought the same thing right before i replied too but i think those auctions are what really sets them apart from any other company and i'm sure they understand this.The nuggets WAS a big perk also but it's the auction that keep the crowd if ya ask me.


Yep the auction drew you in with the cheap prices.

The nuggets bring you right back lol (well they used to)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2018)

Copper Chem makes amazing full melt IWE.... That is all.

73 micron


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yep the auction drew you in with the cheap prices.
> 
> The nuggets bring you right back lol (well they used to)


Exactly.

To me the nuggets are a small bonus.....that i appreciate.Of course they'd be a huge bonus if they were the same,but they ain't so what ever.

But as a personal grower it's the auctions for me.It gives the people who don't have the extra cheese to do as they please.And to me that's showin some love.

I see getting my "pack of free seeds" through the auctions.not my nuggets.But by the end of the year maybe.....they'll be worth some more free seeds......i'm kewl wit dat.


----------



## HKG (Apr 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> reverse auction button has been removed from the site?


Under Quick Links


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

HKG said:


> Under Quick Links



Or just scroll down home page to Buy marijuana seeds with Reverse Auctions.Click reverse auctions.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem makes amazing full melt IWE.... That is all.
> 
> 73 micron
> 
> View attachment 4124078


man,i gotta try some screens.how do you toke that? on flower?


----------



## HKG (Apr 18, 2018)

Site says Earn 50000 gold nuggets for registering...lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> man,i gotta try some screens.how do you toke that? on flower?


Depends. Have a dab rig, and this is full melt so it works perfect. Sometimes I just top the herb in a j or blunt like it's keif. Sometimes I put a bunch on a bowl.

It all works 

Def recommend making your own IWE. Yield is shit compared to bho. But the quality when you're just running your leftovers is amazing.


----------



## HKG (Apr 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Copper Chem makes amazing full melt IWE.... That is all.
> 
> 73 micron
> 
> View attachment 4124078


Yummy, can't wait till i can fix me a bowl...

My Pineapple Diesel will have to do for now.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Depends. Have a dab rig, and this is full melt do it works perfect. Sometimes I just to the herb in a j or blunt like it's keif. Sometimes I put a bunch on a bowl.
> 
> It all works
> 
> Def recommend making your own IWE. Yield is shit compared to bho. But the quality when you're just running your leftovers is amazing.


oh, i thought it was kief.looks nice.i dont fuck with bho anymore.grain alcohol and soxhlet extraction for me.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> oh, i thought it was kief.looks nice.i dont fuck with bho anymore.grain alcohol and soxhlet extraction for me.


Yea, that's bubble hash / ice wax / Ice water extract (IWE) all similar products.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Yea, that's bubble hash / ice wax / Ice water extract (IWE) all similar products.


ok,very nice.i like it.i learned the hard way and bought cheap bags last winter.like 2 bags collected material.do you like your bags?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 18, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> ok,very nice.i like it.i learned the hard way and bought cheap bags last winter.like 2 bags collected material.do you like your bags?


Love them. Ended up buying boldt bags. Feel free to pm with questions so we can keep this thread on topic.

Definetly recommend reading through the frenchy cannoli thread and Matt rize threads here on RUI. Full of good tips and bag / washing machine recommendations and reviews.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Love them. Ended up buying boldt bags. Feel free to pm with questions so we can keep this thread on topic.
> 
> Definetly recommend reading through the frenchy cannoli thread and Matt rize threads here on RUI. Full of good tips and bag / washing machine recommendations and reviews.


thank you


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm not usually one for testing gear but I'd be up for some gmo x stardawg, having not ran the gmo I hear nothing but good things, and Gu's male is fire so win win I'll play if opportunity comes.

I noticed the Pioneer Kush is no longer listed in discontinued, is it gone gone?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

I was going to run shoreline testers and gps gear

But if i wait a bit if i get some testers from gps
Ill do a shoreline and gps tester run

Should be fun


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 18, 2018)

HKG said:


> Site says Earn 50000 gold nuggets for registering...lol


I pointed out this typo to the tech team a few days ago but so far it hasn't been corrected. If that was the case sign me up again!! Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

I heard that the tester drop is just a late April fools joke, and the real date is 4/22
So no need to be there on 4/20


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

Earth Day 420 sale special. Begins on April 22! Brilliant!


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 18, 2018)

Too bad there’s a counter telling you when the drop is haha.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Too bad there’s a counter telling you when the drop is haha.


Fake News!


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 18, 2018)

Pack each of the Cowboy kush and Copper Chem,first run with GPS.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Too bad there’s a counter telling you when the drop is haha.


That’s the joke


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm not usually one for testing gear but I'd be up for some gmo x stardawg, having not ran the gmo I hear nothing but good things, and Gu's male is fire so win win I'll play if opportunity comes.
> 
> I noticed the Pioneer Kush is no longer listed in discontinued, is it gone gone?


In the tech business we called it "_the bleeding edge_".
I've never ran testers... sounds like it could go either way.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 18, 2018)

Had those 5 ugly Pioneer beans in towel 36 hours, three with nice tails, one cracked and the best looking dark brown seed unchanged! All went to Solo dirt today! Send me your ugly seeds.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 18, 2018)

Is the CBD oil included in the 420 sale?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

If you want the CBD oil it's on a separate site *GreenpointCBD.com*


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


Gotta do some calculations


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> where does it tell you what level your at?


ok I know now what my level is on the rewards scale-->bronze-silver-gold and I'm not on any of these

but 30min ago got an email linking me to some nice deals so looks like 
I have a Diamond level rating


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


Anyone get the email yet??


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ok I know now what my level is on the rewards scale-->bronze-silver-gold and I'm not on any of these
> 
> but 30min ago got an email linking me to some nice deals so looks like
> I have a Diamond level rating


Lol


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

so I'm consolidating my mutiple canisters of canna venture gear into 1 container 
and looking at my pak of LVTK,
a nice surprise.... not 6, not 7, BUT 8 beans in the bag.
I was borderline grabbing 2 LVTKs, with only 5 per order I feel mo betta with another one.
nuthin wrong with that 

Big Thanx to whomever....
and burn another one counting out dem beans amigo


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

> Want to skip the line? 80 packs will be released to Diamond members available for purchase at $29/pack a few day's early.
> Estimated ship date: *May 20th*
> Each person is allowed to grab only one pack of testers. If you checkout with more than one tester pack your order will be cancelled and your testers will be re-listed. Choose wisely.


does the 1per rule apply to diamond members paying?


----------



## gritzz (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


Say gu...no email ,code or knowledge of my nugg status...if I'm platinum how do I tell and how do I buy your testers... #1216


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu!


> Want to skip the line? 80 packs will be released to Diamond members available for purchase at $29/pack a few day's early.
> Estimated ship date: *May 20th*
> Each person is allowed to grab only one pack of testers. If you checkout with more than one tester pack your order will be cancelled and your testers will be re-listed.


does the 1per rule apply to diamond members paying?


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


Hmm... I thought I was a Diamond member. At least I know I accrue at the 20x level, but I didn't receive anything in my inbox. Could I be accruing gold nuggets at the Diamond member level, but not actually be recognized Diamond member??


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

emails just went out 1 min ago


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> Gu!
> 
> 
> does the 1per rule apply to diamond members paying?


1 pack per strain, but get as many strains as you want.

Tester day release will be one pack of one strain only


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 18, 2018)

What's the password? Or aren't we there yet?
Are we supposed to have a password?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

Password goes out tomorrow morning, I should have hid those products.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Password goes out tomorrow morning, I should have hid those products.


7:30MST ?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

that information is for...


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> that information is for...


Classic!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> that information is for...


my diamonds are a sparkling already


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DIAMOND Members your inbox should contain some goodies here soon!


How do you know what level you're at? I'm not seeing it in my account dash board.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

I guess i didnt hit that diamond status haha

But @Gu~ will gold members be able to buy or do we wait till the tester drop


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> How do you know what level you're at? I'm not seeing it in my account dash board.


+2


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> How do you know what level you're at? I'm not seeing it in my account dash board.


The way I figure it...

Login to GPS and add something to your shopping cart
View your Cart and just above the Total, it'll list how many nuggets you'll earn for the order
Divide the # Nuggets for the order by the price of what you placed in your cart and that's your Gold Nugget multiple
2x = Bronze
4x = Silver
8x = Gold
20x = Diamond


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

...that being said, my multiple is 20x, but I never received a email today, so I guess I'm SOL


----------



## tatonka (Apr 18, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> ...that being said, my multiple is 20x, but I never received a email today, so I guess I'm SOL


No email for me either.
Dammit


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> No email for me either.
> Dammit


x3


----------



## the gnome (Apr 18, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> ...that being said, my multiple is 20x, but I never received a email today, so I guess I'm SOL


check your spam folder?


----------



## Tito#1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Guess ill just have to wait till they r at auction  it's ok still got a few packs of gps gear to run


----------



## HKG (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> that information is for...


Marketing at play... patience is all that's needed.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> ...that being said, my multiple is 20x, but I never received a email today, so I guess I'm SOL


Same here and no email.. Let's RIOT!!!!!! (throws pillow and gets scolded by girlfriend.)


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

Even though i knew i wasn't going to get that email.....i feel better cause non of you did either.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Even though i knew i wasn't going to get that email.....i feel better cause non of you did either.


This made me lol so hard.


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> check your spam folder?


Double and triple checked spam...


----------



## tommarijuana (Apr 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> so I'm consolidating my mutiple canisters of canna venture gear into 1 container
> and looking at my pak of LVTK,
> a nice surprise.... not 6, not 7, BUT 8 beans in the bag.
> I was borderline grabbing 2 LVTKs, with only 5 per order I feel mo betta with another one.
> ...


WTF i just put down some LVTK 5 beans was all i found  must be the canadian version


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Even though i knew i wasn't going to get that email.....i feel better cause non of you did either.



Too funny

I'll still take part in the 420 sale regardless.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 18, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> ...that being said, my multiple is 20x, but I never received a email today, so I guess I'm SOL


Same


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

standby, it looks like I missed some diamonds, In the rough


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> standby, it looks like I missed some diamonds, In the rough


Is 20x the correct multiplier for diamond members?


----------



## waterproof808 (Apr 18, 2018)

Was surprised to get the email myself...Thanks Gu!


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> standby, it looks like I missed some diamonds, In the rough



I'm just a jem


----------



## genuity (Apr 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I'm just a jem


I'm with ya


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh snap.
Looks like I’ll be getting my hands on a few testers after all.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 1 pack per strain, but get as many strains as you want.
> 
> Tester day release will be one pack of one strain only


I couldn't get my password to work when I got the email about the testers, I know I had the correct password, pretty sure I wore out my fingerprint trying


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> standby, it looks like I missed some diamonds, In the rough


I was also wondering what level I was on and followed @JeffeK advice of adding an item to my cart and then dividing my points by the price and came up with 20.
No email though.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 18, 2018)

420 can't come soon enough. This sale should be fun. On top of that Super Troopers 2 comes out same day.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was also wondering what level I was on and followed @JeffeK advice of adding an item to my cart and then dividing my points by the price and came up with 20.
> No email though.


Can someone confirm a 20x multiplier = Diamond?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

I got vip seats to the opener of ST! 
I was thinking about making a pan of brownies and passing them along, but they are strong and I think people might over indulge .


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Can someone confirm a 20x multiplier = Diamond?


I did check on the greenpoint site and it said the same 20x is diamond level.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I did check on the greenpoint site and it said the same 20x is diamond level.


Thanks. At least I know I have my foot in the door. =)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

Rough trimmed shot of some Copper Chem going in the jars. 


TNT - Two very distinct phenos but both packing on the frosts. These crappy basement pics don't do them justice at all.
# 1
 
 

#2
 
 

Tomahawk and LVTK are almost ready to hit the bloom room. Jelly Pie, Wedding Cake, and Gelato up next.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 18, 2018)

How about them nuggets? 20x?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Rough trimmed shot of some Copper Chem going in the jars.
> View attachment 4124311
> 
> TNT - Two very distinct phenos but both packing on the frosts. These crappy basement pics don't do them justice at all.
> ...


How many days was cut?
That looks nice


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 18, 2018)

well I did that backwards.

If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.

I will have corrected tier levels sent out momentarily.

Please do not kill me
considering 20x the amount of people got diamond emails that weren't supposed to.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well I did that backwards.
> 
> If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.
> 
> ...


We're all just diamonds in the rough it seems


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How many days was cut?
> That looks nice


Thank you!
I've been taking the Copper Chem to 75 days. I "think" its the chem 4 expression because it just keeps spitting out new pistols and never wants to finish. I settled on 75-77 days and that seems to be my window for getting the most out of this one.
I'm a dirt farmer so it might be quicker in hydro or someone else's set up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 18, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> How about them nuggets? 20x?View attachment 4124323 View attachment 4124324


I love green "nuggets"
Good males are so underrated


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 18, 2018)

No diamonds here, just wonderful sparkling nugs.


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> No diamonds here, just wonderful sparkling nugs. View attachment 4124332


Them is the real nuggets we're all after. Nice one!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good males are so underrated


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 18, 2018)

Hicock haze cola. She's a bit hazeish in appearance. More like a Jack Herer or Super Silver Haze compared to say the original 
Silver Haze or other older versions.
This pheno smells of lemon pledge furniture cleaner and has zero discernable Stardawg odors.
Smoke report tomorrow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hicock haze cola. She's a bit hazeish in appearance. More like a Jack Herer or Super Silver Haze compared to say the original
> Silver Haze or other older versions.
> This pheno smells of lemon pledge furniture cleaner and has zero discernable Stardawg odors.
> Smoke report tomorrow.
> View attachment 4124338 View attachment 4124339 View attachment 4124340 View attachment 4124341


Yep, definitely looks a bit hazy. 
My chinooks were fluffy but very frosty.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 18, 2018)

Hickock Haze #1 showing some promise.
All these Greenpoint strains are frosty.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4124308 Oh snap.
> Looks like I’ll be getting my hands on a few testers after all.


Damn son


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well I did that backwards.
> 
> If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.
> 
> ...


Booooooo


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 18, 2018)

For some reason I'm craving spaghetti.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 18, 2018)

Fawkin L flower room is finished.that paint is bright as shit.hung a 1000W HPS to see if it could hang with the mini split.non air cooled with the glass out dropped the temp in the room as low as the setting in 10 minutes with the light on.
Keeping the temps at 78 lights on and 67 lights out will be easy.i think I'm gonna experiment in dropping lights on temps down like in the fall to get some wicked color fades.
Pretty fukin impressed.anyway I'm filling up some 35 gallon barrels to get this party started.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 18, 2018)

I too try to drop my temps and humidty just to see their natural colors and bring the frost with low rh

Kinda sucks when you got 2 different finish times so i try not to fuck with the ones that still got time too much


----------



## the gnome (Apr 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well I did that backwards.
> If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.
> I will have corrected tier levels sent out momentarily.
> Please do not kill me
> considering 20x the amount of people got diamond emails that weren't supposed to.



ACK!... my nuggets ain't a sparkling no mo 
say it ain't so Gu........ looking for my varmint shooter


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 19, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Anyone know how much needs to be spent to get to diamond status? I'm at over $1400 spent and I'm still at gold. I also have a 20x multiplier for my gold nuggets


Diamond should be at $2000 spent. However, 20x should be for diamond level, so idk. 

https://greenpointseeds.com/gold-nuggets-rewards/


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

Im only silver lol but i didnt spend 2 gs


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

So when the testers drop do we have to throw those in a cart and check out

Or do we have to have a order and put them in the cart?

And can we make more then one order to get more then 1 tester?


----------



## predd (Apr 19, 2018)

I just checked my email Gu, say's I spent 327.00........I just counted 590.00 at least as your order list is missing orders I believe (like my black friday order 180.00 and a couple more I'm forgetting probably) I'm not really complaining,but I think you should be aware of it.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well I did that backwards.
> 
> If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.
> 
> ...


Damn life was good for a few hours


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well I did that backwards.
> 
> If you got a diamond email from me... Please promptly light it on fire.
> 
> ...


Uggg...got the diamond email yesterday evening and promptly made arrangements to not be at work this morning so I could take advantage of the diamond sale.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So when the testers drop do we have to throw those in a cart and check out
> 
> Or do we have to have a order and put them in the cart?
> 
> And can we make more then one order to get more then 1 tester?


I'd assume you add em to the cart, checkout and pay the shipping.
Probably able to repeat the process for more testers (of a different strain, one pack per customer)...but youll need some fast internet or alot of browser tabs open hahHa.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 19, 2018)

predd said:


> I just checked my email Gu, say's I spent 327.00........I just counted 590.00 at least as your order list is missing orders I believe (like my black friday order 180.00 and a couple more I'm forgetting probably) I'm not really complaining,but I think you should be aware of it.


I assumed the amount spent is from/after the new nugget system took affect and not all time? I definitely have way more seed packets then is on my list.....


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 19, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Uggg...got the diamond email yesterday evening and promptly made arrangements to not be at work this morning so I could take advantage of the diamond sale.


Ditto


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I assumed the amount spent is from/after the new nugget system took affect and not all time? I definitely have way more seed packets then is on my list.....


Same, I agree bc well over half my spent money isn't apart. Also thinks we got burnt possibly with the 2 system reset not 1-but 2 if you been here long enough.


----------



## predd (Apr 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I assumed the amount spent is from/after the new nugget system took affect and not all time? I definitely have way more seed packets then is on my list.....


It says lifetime in the email, but if it was from the new system I only have 1 order for 160.00 on apr 1....... 4 cents or 8 cents on a dollar not much difference for a small potato like me anyways.....Gu spoiled us with .50 on 1.00 rewards....


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 19, 2018)

I thought I made it without hearing April fools this year, didn't knock on wood.
Boom woke up to it!
Lol I second finding my varment shooter. Jk. Not really.haha
We all make mistake, just learn from it.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 19, 2018)

predd said:


> It says lifetime in the email, but if it was from the new system I only have 1 order for 160.00 on apr 1....... 4 cents or 8 cents on a dollar not much difference for a small potato like me anyways.....Gu spoiled us with .50 on 1.00 rewards....


Yes I can agree, that was to good to be true haha


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

Something else is off, my wife recieved a silver tier email, but has been and is still accruing nuggets at gold tier level.


----------



## predd (Apr 19, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Something else is off, my wife recieved a silver tier email, but has been and is still accruing nuggets at gold tier level.


Yeah my apr 1 order paid gold lv nuggets...but says I'm silver now


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 19, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 19, 2018)

predd said:


> I just checked my email Gu, say's I spent 327.00........I just counted 590.00 at least as your order list is missing orders I believe (like my black friday order 180.00 and a couple more I'm forgetting probably) I'm not really complaining,but I think you should be aware of it.


my totals are wrong also. first 2 orders i placed aren't in my totals, which albeit are small compared to some of you


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 19, 2018)

Gps Gunslinger


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> my totals are wrong also. first 2 orders i placed aren't in my totals, which albeit are small compared to some of you


Same boat here, missing some of my first orders from early last fall, but I am a small potato as well and they wouldn't change my tier by them selves.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 19, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Gps Gunslinger
> 
> View attachment 4124264


are you going to run those outside?


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4124308 Oh snap.
> Looks like I’ll be getting my hands on a few testers after all.


 
Keep applying pressure


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4124406
> Keep applying pressure


I think you mean 
Keep applying credit card . 
Lol


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4124406
> Keep applying pressure


Lmaooooo


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Damn was changed down to gold. That seems unfair was expecting to get something now 
I am screwed. You should have left it Gu at what it was. Now I’m so disappointed I don’t care about this sale or future sales

Can you fix this it’s bull.....
My account does not show all my orders either on the website. There is a mistake because they don’t match what I bought. Should be alot more orders but they are missing. Probably screwed up when changing the program. Let’s see if Gu does anything for me .....I doubt it


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 19, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Damn was changed down to gold. That seems unfair was expecting to get something


Exact same thing happened to me! Should have just kept my damn mouth shut!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 19, 2018)

If the gear is good who the fuck cares about all the extras? Even at full price finding one keeper in a pack more then pays for itself. That being said I am glad I bought when I did lol 
Cheers


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4124406
> Keep applying pressure



LMAO this is wrong on so many levels!!


----------



## HKG (Apr 19, 2018)

Hell yea i went from gold to silver status, that's fuckin awesome!!!... but then again i already knew i hadn't spent the 750.00...lol

Just keep firing up the reverse auction and I'll keep hangin around.


----------



## sdd420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Well I had spent the money and the orders don’t show on website. All the early monster cookie crosses etc and probably 1000 spent that don’t show at all


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

@Gu is going to have a busy day sorting this all out I bet. Missing orders, people on the wrong tier, nuggets not matching tiers etc. I feel bad that all this is rearing it's head right before the sale.

On another note, Did he ever mention a work around for people that couldn't get in on the cbd oil/fem pack sale because of no cash is king option for payment? I know people asked about it, I just never saw a response from Gu and might have missed it.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2018)

I can only imagine what tomorrow morning will bring!! Probably be three days before I see any plant info or pics!! Only bitching Geesh!!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm not bitching, but now I am a silver tier.
It sure was good while it lasted. I remember him saying we would be Gold when it switched.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 19, 2018)

PLEASE DON"T BE GREEDY AND LEAVE SOME FOR US PEASANTS!!!!!!


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm not bitching, but now I am a silver tier.
> It sure was good while it lasted. I remember him saying we would be Gold when it switched.


I feel your pain brother. I was riding the Diamond 20x nugget accrual for awhile, and just got knocked down to 8x Gold. Apparently I'm just shy of the lifetime purchase threshold for Diamond status. I don't have the time to compare all my receipts to make sure all my orders are being counted. Just have to trust in Gu~.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm not bitching, but now I am a silver tier.
> It sure was good while it lasted. I remember him saying we would be Gold when it switched.


I also though Gu had said we would all be grandfathered into gold when he first mentioned the revamp. Maybe that's why nugget earnings are not matching the tier emails.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Apr 19, 2018)

Lol damn so many complainers, just remember Gu doesn’t have to do shit for us.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 19, 2018)

I must say, I was extremely happy seeing the diamond status, and changed all my 420 purchasing plans , then got the silver email, 
Roll with the punches , 
Just ordered from DC , now about to make a Neptune one. 
Kinda over the nuggets n status now. 
Still going to make a order tomorrow, but I cleaned half my cart out.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 19, 2018)

it's killing me watching the tester purchases pop in and out of the bottom right corner! i hope i am lucky enough to snag a pack tomorrow morning.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 19, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> I feel your pain brother. I was riding the Diamond 20x nugget accrual for awhile, and just got knocked down to 8x Gold. Apparently I'm just shy of the lifetime purchase threshold for Diamond status. I don't have the time to compare all my receipts to make sure all my orders are being counted. Just have to trust in Gu~.


Did you meet the 2nd req of the diamond status which is earn 6000 nuggets in the past 365 days?


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 19, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it's killing me watching the tester purchases pop in and out of the bottom right corner! i hope i am lucky enough to snag a pack tomorrow morning.



Lol same.


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm not bitching, but now I am a silver tier.
> It sure was good while it lasted. I remember him saying we would be Gold when it switched.


Wasn't referring too you!! I do remember that as well! I was referring to the guys that wanna disclose the details here like we can fix them. I email Gu~ when I have a problem point blank cause only he can fix it. Doubt he feels pressure from a couple of guys that don't kno how to handle a business issue! I have had some have had to send more than one to get solved!! But getting on here complaining solves nothing!! Thanks too those who post grow info!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special
> View attachment 4124400 View attachment 4124399 View attachment 4124398 View attachment 4124397


Those look so lush and healthy. Can you tell me what's in your soil or your feeding schedule if its soilless. 
My ROLS is off and I'm losing patients with this mixing and amending shit. I'm probably just having a pissy morning but I'm seriously thinking about returning to DTW or at least Soup Style Organics.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm chill


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 19, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Lol damn so many complainers, just remember Gu doesn’t have to do shit for us.


idk bruh I kinda think u have it backwards. He provides the products but they would be worthless without customers to purchase. If in fact ppl aren't getting the full benefits they have *earned* then they have every right to complain, no?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm hoping that stardawg bx2 is as fire as I think it will be


----------



## HKG (Apr 19, 2018)

714steadyeddie said:


> Lol damn so many complainers, just remember Gu doesn’t have to do shit for us.


To some extent yes he does. Don't get shit twisted. We have what's called CONSUMER POWER.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 19, 2018)

HKG said:


> To some extent yes he does. Don't get shit twisted. We have what's called CONSUMER POWER.


All he has to actually do is offer good genetics and stand behind what he says and offers.
The rest is just hype and fluff. Maybe I am alone on this but I would rather pay out the ass for good genetics then get a deal on shitty or questionable ones.
So are people buying seeds for the plants they grow? or are they buying them because of the perks given to them to buy more? 
Consumer power is only as powerful as the consumers are educated.
Cheers


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm chillView attachment 4124454


I like!!


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk bruh I kinda think u have it backwards. He provides the products but they would be worthless without customers to purchase. If in fact ppl aren't getting the full benefits they have *earned* then they have every right to complain, no?


Yes to him not us! Can we fix it?? Email or Pm might work best is all I'm saying!! I'm here for GROW INFO and maybe constructive conversation!! Not Complaining it benefits none of us!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special
> View attachment 4124400 View attachment 4124399 View attachment 4124398 View attachment 4124397


Nice brix! 
You've got it dialed in...


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 19, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Yes to him not us! Can we fix it?? Email or Pm might work best is all I'm saying!! I'm here for GROW INFO and maybe constructive conversation!! Not Complaining it benefits none of us!!


Gu wants the feedback, I would think reading one thread to see what his customers are experiencing as a whole would be much better for him than a flooded email in box. But there are two sides to ever coin....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 19, 2018)

I guess I'm the lonely one not overly excited about the sale or the testers. I'm certainly not going to "pay" to test and I'm not going run a race to get them either. 
Besides, I'm up to my eyeballz in Stardawg crosses. There's only one...maybe two more I'd grab and that's just to use up the nuggets I've accrued.

Sorry to commit such blasphemy but it is what it is.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 19, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Yes to him not us! Can we fix it?? Email or Pm might work best is all I'm saying!! I'm here for GROW INFO and maybe constructive conversation!! Not Complaining it benefits none of us!!


That's what you're here for and others are here for other things. Gu is on here regularly and reads comments so its not exactly like we're having a discussion behind his back or about things that, as a business owner, I assume he would like to know. You see it as complaining, I see it as people bringing up valid issues. 


You seem to be much smarter than everybody else here  so maybe we should just elect you the president of the thread and you can dictate to others what they can and cannot do. 

P.S....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess I'm the lonely one not overly excited about the sale or the testers. I'm certainly not going to "pay" to test and I'm not going run a race to get them either.
> Besides, I'm up to my eyeballz in Stardawg crosses. There's only one...maybe two more I'd grab and that's just to use up the nuggets I've accrued.
> 
> Sorry to commit such blasphemy but it is what it is.


You are not alone.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess I'm the lonely one not overly excited about the sale or the testers. I'm certainly not going to "pay" to test and I'm not going run a race to get them either.
> Besides, I'm up to my eyeballz in Stardawg crosses. There's only one...maybe two more I'd grab and that's just to use up the nuggets I've accrued.
> 
> Sorry to commit such blasphemy but it is what it is.



Definitely not alone!!

Cheers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess I'm the lonely one not overly excited about the sale or the testers. I'm certainly not going to "pay" to test and I'm not going run a race to get them either.
> Besides, I'm up to my eyeballz in Stardawg crosses. There's only one...maybe two more I'd grab and that's just to use up the nuggets I've accrued.
> 
> Sorry to commit such blasphemy but it is what it is.


The way I looked at it, there were a couple testers I wanted for the cross alone. At $29 a pack, and seeing how that male tends to cross, I'm assuming they will get released and I just get to play with them sooner. 

That bx2 had my attention and the legends og cross should make amazing hash. At least.... That's what I'm going for.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 19, 2018)

Going to be so frustrating hearing everyone who thinks they are growing out HPK and naming their cuts this when it is just an OG cut s1.

Just thought I would give you guys something better to complain about.


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 19, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Did you meet the 2nd req of the diamond status which is earn 6000 nuggets in the past 365 days?


I just perused my nugget history, and it looks like I def broke the 6000 nugget threshold for diamond. I think it's the lifetime purchase threshold that I'm shy of, but there's no easy way to tell.

*Note to Gu~*: To avoid confusion for folks in the future, it might be a good idea to have your web designer add a status meter under each user's Dashboard which clearly lists their lifetime spend & total nuggets earned for the year, along with a clear indicator of what their accrual level is. In fact, a progress meter that illustrates how close you are to achieving the next nugget accrual level would be cool too. But then again, all of this is bullshit fluff... I'd rather you primarily stuck to what you do best - producing killer beans!


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That's what you're here for and others are here for other things. Gu is on here regularly and reads comments so its not exactly like we're having a discussion behind his back or about things that, as a business owner, I assume he would like to know. You see it as complaining, I see it as people bringing up valid issues.
> 
> 
> You seem to be much smarter than everybody else here  so maybe we should just elect you the president of the thread and you can dictate to others what they can and cannot do.
> ...


I have the right to voice my opinion jus as you I don't have time for meme either lol cute though


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Going to be so frustrating hearing everyone who thinks they are growing out HPK and naming their cuts this when it is just an OG cut s1.
> 
> Just thought I would give you guys something better to complain about.


Hey @Gu~ can you respond to the veracity of the Topanga cut used in the S1’s? If only to make this guy shut up about assuming it’s just some OG and not the actual Topanga/HPK cut.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 19, 2018)

Expected ship date may 20th? Is this correct for the testers?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

Ha i doubt my Internet is fast enough to get any

Good luck all


----------



## nc208 (Apr 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha i doubt my Internet is fast enough to get any
> 
> Good luck all


I got 10mb satellite connection out in the boonies which really averages around 3mb. How bad is yours?


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 19, 2018)

For those not concerned about their nuggets........i am.

If they are of any burden i will foster them for you.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

I dont even know

What ever this phone runs at 

No home based internet for now lol
Im low tech but i do want it because all these new sonoff controllers and the like are pretty awesome


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Going to be so frustrating hearing everyone who thinks they are growing out HPK and naming their cuts this when it is just an OG cut s1.
> 
> Just thought I would give you guys something better to complain about.


For someone who hasn't ran the cut you come off as chicken little about seeds from a cut you haven't even held.

For everyone else complaining, just please stop.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> For those not concerned about their nuggets........i am.
> 
> If they are of any burden i will foster them for you.


I was just glad i got pretty much all the packs i wanted before the change over haha

Less then $300 got me 11 packs
Only a few more i would want.

But this is the first time i ever bought so many packs from a breeder without at least running some of the gear before hand .......... a testament to the marketing


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 19, 2018)

Sundance Kid #1 in the sunlight.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 19, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I dont even know
> 
> What ever this phone runs at
> 
> ...


My entire setups is run through sonoffs. Controls everything from my phone. Heat a.c. fans lights in 4 tents. I also have them in my house. I have no timers anymore using extra electricity...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My entire setups is run through sonoffs. Controls everything from my phone. Heat a.c. fans lights in 4 tents. I also have them in my house. I have no timers anymore using extra electricity...View attachment 4124506


Thats why i have to stop being tech handicapped lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Happy 420 everyone


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 20, 2018)

Did anyone see relists of the wedding cake ?

I wasn't concerned about the testers but did manage to grab some gelato, hpk and pure animal.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

picked up some Banana OG S1's this morning for 50% off !!!!!!!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

I was stupid n went for testers, i couldn’t load the page till almost 9am 
Lost a few packs , but very happy I got to it when I did , I see the stock is dropping fast on lots


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

I grabbed a couple packs , made 2 orders


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 20, 2018)

I got do si dos, banana, pure animal, gg4 and raspberry kush


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> picked up some Banana OG S1's this morning for 50% off !!!!!!!


Same here...plus another 10% off on top of that....plus free shipping -HELL YES! Totally worth the constant page refreshing this morning lol
I even managed to get a pack of the testers.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 20, 2018)

I tried for testers for less than an hour but once I saw we crashed the site I gave up. I got bad gateway errors and couldn't even ping the GPS site at all.

Anyone have any luck getting testers?

I'd love to help but for me its not a competition to do the grunt work of testing out genes. YMMV


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #1 in the sunlight. View attachment 4124496View attachment 4124498 View attachment 4124500


Yum!!! Looking good Lubda....


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I tried for testers for less than an hour but once I saw we crashed the site I gave up. I got bad gateway errors and couldn't even ping the GPS site at all.
> 
> Anyone have any luck getting testers?
> 
> I'd love to help but for me its not a competition to do the grunt work of testing out genes. YMMV


I was online bright & early but apparently I didn't have a clue or else the site crashed? I Guess it was not to be, I did get some 50% off later, site automatically took my nuggets for payment...


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

I found out that even if you put items in your cart, other people can "snatch" them from you. I lost fpog, gelato, and purple punch . They should put it to where once its in the cart its yours!!!!


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I was online bright & early but apparently I didn't have a clue or else the site crashed? I Guess it was not to be, I did get some 50% off later, site automatically took my nuggets for payment...


Yeah I was on an hour before the timer hit 0, and the site was fine. Five minutes before the timer hit 0 the site was SLOW. When the timer hit 0 I couldnt even pay for my damn gelatos and purple punch!!!!! I lost my fpogs too!!!! I closed the window and tried again and I couldnt get back on for 30 minutes!! What a damn disappointment.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I found out that even if you put items in your cart, other people can "snatch" them from you. I lost fpog, gelato, and purple punch . They should put it to where once its in the cart its yours!!!!


ya, its fair game until you complete checkout and have an order number. Its happened to us all I think at one time or another.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

My wife said the CBD oil, is better then the one we where getting locally, 

I stocked up with the sale , she’s set for a long time 

Thanks Gu for adding this to the line up.


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 20, 2018)

When is Tombstone coming back?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> ya, its fair game until you complete checkout and have an order number. Its happened to us all I think at one time or another.


O yea. Way to many times


----------



## bigbongloads (Apr 20, 2018)

I missed out on testers when the site crashed. Bummer oh well picked up obs for cheap.


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I tried for testers for less than an hour but once I saw we crashed the site I gave up. I got bad gateway errors and couldn't even ping the GPS site at all.
> 
> Anyone have any luck getting testers?
> 
> I'd love to help but for me its not a competition to do the grunt work of testing out genes. YMMV


The site crashed on me @ the 1 minute to start. Couldn’t get back on for 40min.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Yep i woke up bright and early and was pissed the site wouldnt do jack hahawhen the timer went down

Went back to sleep and i guess i missed the testers.

Ah well

I picked up 2 more strains for 2.47 (accidentally cashed my nuggets)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah I was on an hour before the timer hit 0, and the site was fine. Five minutes before the timer hit 0 the site was SLOW. When the timer hit 0 I couldnt even pay for my damn gelatos and purple punch!!!!! I lost my fpogs too!!!! I closed the window and tried again and I couldnt get back on for 30 minutes!! What a damn disappointment.


I got my purple punch on the earlier sale

But i lost out on the banana og and gelato

True i went back to sleep going, damn it


----------



## domino7 (Apr 20, 2018)

I only had limited time this morning, but was able to get Banana OG in my cart, but then it wouldn't let me check out. Needless to say, by the time I got back home, it was sold out.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yep i woke up bright and early and was pissed the site wouldnt do jack haha
> 
> Went back to sleep and i guess i missed the testers.
> 
> ...


Same here I went back to sleep and back on at 10 and bought 3 packs and got 300+ nuggets so I got gg4 and pure animal for free


----------



## kona gold (Apr 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #1 in the sunlight. View attachment 4124496View attachment 4124498 View attachment 4124500


Always looks the best in the sun!!
Grabbed a pack after you told me menthol cooling affect!!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Same here I went back to sleep and back on at 10 and bought 3 packs and got 300+ nuggets so I got gg4 and pure animal for free


I thought it was a fluke cause i didnt think i cashed.my nuggets out


I was going to add more but didnt want to lose the 2 dollars for 2 packs haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

$6 out the door! 

Thanks GU~. 
You're a class act.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I found out that even if you put items in your cart, other people can "snatch" them from you. I lost fpog, gelato, and purple punch . They should put it to where once its in the cart its yours!!!!


Well i agree that once you go to the "checkout" it should be locked in 

But if its just in the cart its fair game


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4124520 View attachment 4124521 I grabbed a couple packs , made 2 orders


How did you get Raspberry Kush? 
It was out of stock this morning when I checked...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I found out that even if you put items in your cart, other people can "snatch" them from you. I lost fpog, gelato, and purple punch . They should put it to where once its in the cart its yours!!!!


If you could do this, people would just sit on packs indefinitely. There’s already a big issue in the seed game with people checking out but never sending in their cash. This would just make it easier to “reserve” packs without actually buying them.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you could do this, people would just sit on packs indefinitely. There’s already a big issue in the seed game with people checking out but never sending in their cash. This would just make it easier to “reserve” packs without actually buying them.


Im just hopping in about 2 weeks unpaid packs and packs set asside for warranty are put up on the auction


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I tried for testers for less than an hour but once I saw we crashed the site I gave up. I got bad gateway errors and couldn't even ping the GPS site at all.
> 
> Anyone have any luck getting testers?
> 
> I'd love to help but for me its not a competition to do the grunt work of testing out genes. YMMV



i know, i was pinging greenpoint and rollitup. both were taking a crap...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My wife said the CBD oil, is better then the one we where getting locally,
> 
> I stocked up with the sale , she’s set for a long time
> 
> Thanks Gu for adding this to the line up.


i noticed the oil was only $26. was it 50% off of that?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did you get Raspberry Kush?
> It was out of stock this morning when I checked...


It was in stock when I was able to check out. It was getting scary because every time I went to check out I had to go update my cart because someone else Pulled something out . But I got enough to keep me busy for a long time.


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

domino7 said:


> I only had limited time this morning, but was able to get Banana OG in my cart, but then it wouldn't let me check out. Needless to say, by the time I got back home, it was sold out.


Yep that sucks.


jayblaze710 said:


> If you could do this, people would just sit on packs indefinitely. There’s already a big issue in the seed game with people checking out but never sending in their cash. This would just make it easier to “reserve” packs without actually buying them.


yeah but their should be a limit to the amount of time you would/could hold onto them. Like say, 2 days or one week. If there’s a sale then even less than that. What’s fair about having a website that can’t handle a rush of traffic like it did today and people losing their dibs on packs. I have fast internet (over 100mbps) but that doesn’t give me an advantage when a website is lagging so bad you can’t even pay for your damn seeds. I clicked on pay and it just loaded for about 3 minutes. I closed the window to try and restart but the website crashed.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i noticed the oil was only $26. was it 50% off of that?


No that’s the sale price.
The good stuff here is $80 , I’ll pay 26 any day, I got 7 today for 200$ all in.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 20, 2018)

When i checked out it was in a non US currency. Can I send payment in the currency u checked out in?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> When i checked out it was in a non US currency. Can I send payment in the currency u checked out in?


Needs to be USA cash or funds for MO


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yep that sucks.
> 
> yeah but their should be a limit to the amount of time you would/could hold onto them. Like say, 2 days or one week. If there’s a sale then even less than that. What’s fair about having a website that can’t handle a rush of traffic like it did today and people losing their dibs on packs. I have fast internet (over 100mbps) but that doesn’t give me an advantage when a website is lagging so bad you can’t even pay for your damn seeds. I clicked on pay and it just loaded for about 3 minutes. I closed the window to try and restart but the website crashed.


 nothing is fair in life


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2018)

I have a 1G x 1G dedicated fiber optic.

Site was down till 830 for me.

Sucks balls it was GU's fault not mine!

Sad but I have my health so not to sad.

Did anyone get testers?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey folks Ive never actually ran any GP but I figure I should give them a go.. Can anybody point me towards a cpl forum favorites? Thx in advance!


----------



## Killarkhronic (Apr 20, 2018)

Almost one week old. Wedding cake #7 gelato #45 raindance full moon fever and a couple pther strains ive had starting out beautifully! Happy customer here


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I have a 1G x 1G dedicated fiber optic.
> 
> Site was down till 830 for me.
> 
> ...


I did
Fruity pebbles og x stardawg 

Only slow part was the "place order" page,got email,befor the page loaded.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2018)

This was my 4G cell as well. Lol I was part of the overload.

I had my 4g Note, my wife' 4G s9, and my shop fiber optic all trying to get on GreenPoint. Lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 20, 2018)

I think the site had lots of issue this morning. I was logged in and made a CC purchase, I didn't get the contact your CC form about international sales, so I figured I was good. Then I go back later in the day and check my account and no order there, (weird thing I noticed when checking out was it had a check box to create account, didn't really think much of it at the time) So we will see if I don't get an answer and don't see the pending charge on my CC I will try reordering again tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok, I think the fems are $89 regular, I don't know the pure animal in US, can one of you guys/gals help me out with that..

I sent an email of to the help desk but I'm sure they're swamped and I'd like to get this out today.


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Needs to be USA cash or funds for MO


No wonder. I’m guessing greenpointcbd.com takes credit cards because CBD oil isn’t illegal or not as much stigma as cannabis seeds. No wonder the order didn’t take my cc. So where is the money order policy on green point. Wait I’ll look it up.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> I did
> Fruity pebbles og x stardawg
> 
> Only slow part was the "place order" page,got email,befor the page loaded.


Wha why how? Lol

Good for you man. When I was able to get on it was all sold out. Looked like it never changed so that's why I asked.

All I got was timeouts and tears!!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

I’ve only used my cc for ordering


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yep that sucks.
> 
> yeah but their should be a limit to the amount of time you would/could hold onto them. Like say, 2 days or one week. If there’s a sale then even less than that. What’s fair about having a website that can’t handle a rush of traffic like it did today and people losing their dibs on packs. I have fast internet (over 100mbps) but that doesn’t give me an advantage when a website is lagging so bad you can’t even pay for your damn seeds. I clicked on pay and it just loaded for about 3 minutes. I closed the window to try and restart but the website crashed.


I mean that sucks. Gu clearly underestimated how crazy things were going to be, particularly with the testers going up at the same time as the sale. 

But under your scenario, someone could just stick EVERYTHING they could conceivably want in their cart, and then slowly go through and decide what to buy or just choose not to buy anything at all. Meanwhile, people would be purchasing their 3rd or 4th choices only to find their 1st choice available after it escapes someone else’s cart. It would be way too easy to abuse. Unfortunately people will lose stuff from their cart, but it just means someone else beat you to the punch. That’s the way it goes.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> I did
> Fruity pebbles og x stardawg
> 
> Only slow part was the "place order" page,got email,befor the page loaded.


Nice


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2018)

Texas butter 
 
These are all doing good,smells range from stardawg guava fruit taffy..flowers formation is fast.


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve only used my cc for ordering


I made an order with the cbd and my checkings account showed the order. When I made the seed order, it didn’t show up in my checkings account. Weird.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Wha why how? Lol
> 
> Good for you man. When I was able to get on it was all sold out. Looked like it never changed so that's why I asked.
> 
> All I got was timeouts and tears!!


Testers didn’t actually become available until an hour later than they were supposed to. I’m sure the only people that got them sat there spamming F5 for an hour. I managed to snag Legend OG x Stardawg.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I mean that sucks. Gu clearly underestimated how crazy things were going to be, particularly with the testers going up at the same time as the sale.
> 
> .


I thought it said your where only going to have an 80% chance of getting them

Cause he said they would be gone in about a min lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Testers didn’t actually become available until an hour later than they were supposed to. I’m sure the only people that got them sat there spamming F5 for an hour. I managed to snag Legend OG x Stardawg.


I really want the pebbles or the sunday driver


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone help out with the CV fem prices in US dollars. All I get is my domestic $


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I thought it said your where only going to have an 80% chance of getting them


I dont think that applies to malfunctioning websites. Lol im a little salty, still.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2018)

I read that Gu~ listed 5 packs more than he planned to for each tester (for a total of 15 per).


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 20, 2018)

Ok so my order says complete, and theres a tracking number with it. My bank account still has no charge. Did I just get free seeds?or not.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 20, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Anyone help out with the CV fem prices in US dollars. All I get is my domestic $


Listed at $49.50 with 50% off.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 20, 2018)

Thank you, greatly appreciate it!


----------



## genuity (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Testers didn’t actually become available until an hour later than they were supposed to. I’m sure the only people that got them sat there spamming F5 for an hour. I managed to snag Legend OG x Stardawg.


I was trying to pass on the testers,got that early email,and was like I'll pass..
He or so later,I get on the site(about 9:20 or so) and boom..shit load of testers to pick from.

I was like must be my day.(now I realize I missed the shitstorm)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> I did
> Fruity pebbles og x stardawg
> 
> Only slow part was the "place order" page,got email,befor the page loaded.


I snagged that FPOG too. Should be interesting.


----------



## main cola (Apr 20, 2018)

I got a pack of the Tahoe Alien #5 x Star Dawg and a pack of the Purple Punch when i was driving to work on my Lg g6 T-Mobile network...I guess i got lucky


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I snagged that FPOG too. Should be interesting.


Thats the one out of all of them I would of chose. Just because lol
Cheers


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I read that Gu~ listed 5 packs more than he planned to for each tester (for a total of 15 per).



Saw that to.Woulda been nice if he took my joke of 50 packs forrealz

I got OBS,Cackleberry and Bodega Bubblegum.Comletely missed out on any testers.The Sundae Driver X SD was my first pick with the Ecto x SD being second.

Hectic mornin but i'm all good.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

main cola said:


> I got pack of the Tahoe Alien #5 x Star Dawg and a pack of the Purple Punch when i was driving to work on my Lg g6 T-Mobile network...I guess i got lucky


i placed my order while rolling down the road also...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 20, 2018)

Cookies n chem and bubblegum. Hope I picked good!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 20, 2018)

I was on the site and ready when the timer got down to the last minute then everything froze. Wasn't able to get back on it for 2 hours but I still managed to snag Sundance Kid, Purple Badlands, and Texas Butter for $3.52 thanks to the nuggets


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 20, 2018)

@Gu~ i hope you and the rest of the advertisers on this site receive some sort of compensation when the site crashes.bs they have this problem yearly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No that’s the sale price.
> The good stuff here is $80 , I’ll pay 26 any day, I got 7 today for 200$ all in.


No cash option? 
That's a bummer...


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2018)

I managed to snag a blissful wizard x stardawg with my crappy internet connection. This is the one I was most excited about, was very happy seeing no one talk much about it so I don't think alot of people knew about it.

only took an hour and ten mins for the page to load properly. and even then it took around 5 mins to load each page.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No cash option?
> That's a bummer...


Nope, 
This came up when Gu have gave away a pack of seeds with a bottle , but I don’t know if it’s been answered.


----------



## charface (Apr 20, 2018)

Its time to put these cookie wrecks
Out during the day.

Hooked a t5 up in the shed where I will put them at night.

Just been topping n training so far,

Ill probably transplant very soon
Just didn't have room in my closet anymore.

  
Transplanting into used soil,

All ive done with it is pulled the main stalk. The old roots have been left in place out in the weather.
Gonna infect them with myco at the rootball. Will also use Dry amendments a couple times and a few doses of tea.

Wire cages for the 65 gallon pots in june.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Gone playing


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2018)

Popped a skydweller I want to try outdoors. Still got snow outside so plan on vegging for a month and then throw it outdoors. Want to find a decent stud so if it's male I'm happy and if it's female then darn what will I do.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 20, 2018)

I must be lucky because I only wanted 1 of the tester's, that being GMO ..score.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I must be lucky because I only wanted 1 of the tester's, that being GMO ..score.


Congrats who got those, and any testers, do them well


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm walking into bankruptcy court with my wife, after striking out on testers and possibly all 420 sales from the crashed website, I paused and retrieved my phone to silence it and check greenpointseeds.com once more before going in.

"Life doesn't always have to suck!," I say to myself.

What do you know, I got Sundae Driver x Stardawg testers and Hickock Haze with The Deputy 
for $24.00! (coincidence ?)

Happy 420


----------



## smokeybeard (Apr 20, 2018)

Picked up 3 bottles of the CBD and Golden Nugget and Evergreen. The evergreen was an after thought. Should be set for a hot minute here.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Well at least I know Gu fucks me like the government does! Lol

6Dale starts at 7:30, I was there, no beans for an hour plus after the time it was supposed to be, some of us have jobs. Lol

I get to work on time everyday as well, get fucked every year come tax time. Same thing.

Fuck! Being prompt and following rules got me! Lmao!

First was the sales missing from my order list, then the misinformation of the testers drop, what next!?! Lmao!


----------



## klx (Apr 20, 2018)

haha what a clusterfuck. Glad I skipped all that. You know your shit is way too complicated when even the vendor doesnt know what tier people are on. All this nugget, gold tier stuff is pretty tacky really, why not just chuck in a couple of freebies now and then and be done with it. 

Will be interested to see how some of those tester crosses come out though.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## greywind (Apr 20, 2018)

klx said:


> haha what a clusterfuck. Glad I skipped all that. You know your shit is way too complicated when even the vendor doesnt know what tier people are on. All this nugget, gold tier stuff is pretty tacky really, why not just chuck in a couple of freebies now and then and be done with it.
> 
> Will be interested to see how some of those tester crosses come out though.


Not tacky at all. You missed it when Gold Nuggets were 50 cents to the dollar. Someone mentioned earlier how genius Gu's marketing plan was/is. I truly believe one of the best in the business, and it's allowed him to get his name and product out there in massive amounts. I know I've purchased more GPS packs than any other breeder, and he's not even on my top 5 breeder list (no disrespect).

No complaints from me about anything GPS had done and will continue to do. His packs are still cheaper than many in the US market, and his Stardawg male has proven himself a winner. Who else is throwing down a 50% off sale today? No one I know off, and I am a seed junky. Just saying... and his customer service is pretty unparalleled.

With that said, I exhausted my last $20 in nuggets from the good ol' days for a pack of Night Rider. I've got Gunslinger and The Deputy going, with another 8 or so GPS varieties to try after than. Happy hunting and cheers all!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


>


LOL it is not so bad man. You are getting popular sure you will get a handle on it in future big drops. Hell, I've camped many drops where the website never even came back up that day, lol. Hour wasn't bad.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hope everyones having a good 420.


----------



## klx (Apr 20, 2018)

greywind said:


> Not tacky at all. You missed it when Gold Nuggets were 50 cents to the dollar. Someone mentioned earlier how genius Gu's marketing plan was/is. I truly believe one of the best in the business, and it's allowed him to get his name and product out there in massive amounts. I know I've purchased more GPS packs than any other breeder, and he's not even on my top 5 breeder list (no disrespect).
> 
> No complaints from me about anything GPS had done and will continue to do. His packs are still cheaper than many in the US market, and his Stardawg male has proven himself a winner. Who else is throwing down a 50% off sale today? No one I know off, and I am a seed junky. Just saying... and his customer service is pretty unparalleled.
> 
> With that said, I exhausted my last $20 in nuggets from the good ol' days for a pack of Night Rider. I've got Gunslinger and The Deputy going, with another 8 or so GPS varieties to try after than. Happy hunting and cheers all!


Relax man, I ever mentioned anything about his genetics, customer service or prices. They are all great, otherwise why would I be here? I'm just not into dividing people into tiers, it reminds me of teenage girls at a Britney Spears concert, but hey, each to their own, if getting to be in a golden tier is important to you, knock yourself out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 20, 2018)

I hope the people who got testers will post up the results.i dont really consider anything with stardawg in it a tester.we already know its gonna be fire.what a marketing genious.alot of breeders have a lot to learn from the ol chap if they wanna stay in the game.that poor stardawg male has been whored out all over the world.needs to be in Guinness book for most cannibas children ever.
I'm about chemmed the fuck out and hope gu can score a prize OG male sometime in the future and get on some.more variety. 
I need another chem X like I need another hole in my ass.
Congrats to all those who scored.those testers will be up for sale in a month for us who like to sleep in.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I must be lucky because I only wanted 1 of the tester's, that being GMO ..score.


That was my first choice as well but the site crashed and I nearly broke my phone in a fit of rage!
I've never tried the GMO but I did just finish out 6 
Chem Cookies by Mamiko, the source of the GMO, and 1 pheno I found, is hands down, the best weed I've ever grown, and possibly the best I've ever smoked. 
So yeah, i really wanted that tester.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2018)

I didn’t get any testers, but I did get Topanga Canyon OG and Mimosa for $8 out the door. Testers would have been cool, but I have 0 complaints. Thanks for the gear ~GU, I know there will be fire in those seeds.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

I did score 2 packs of Topanga and 2 of the Dosido's for $154, but I tried to get Skydweller and it was sniped from my cart.
I'm happy but the tester would have been cool.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hicock haze cola. She's a bit hazeish in appearance. More like a Jack Herer or Super Silver Haze compared to say the original
> Silver Haze or other older versions.
> This pheno smells of lemon pledge furniture cleaner and has zero discernable Stardawg odors.
> Smoke report tomorrow.
> View attachment 4124338 View attachment 4124339 View attachment 4124340 View attachment 4124341


Smoke report on this pheno of the Hicock Haze.
Wonderful flavor, smooth and minty.
Strong effect, but not real hazey, more of the Stardawg effect.
I'll play around with some other phenos this weekend.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I did score 2 packs of Topanga and 2 of the Dosido's for $154, but I tried to get Skydweller and it was sniped from my cart.
> I'm happy but the tester would have been cool.


It got sniped from me too,


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Apr 20, 2018)

Ordered 3 packs just now. Never ordered seeds online before I hope for the best and hope I get them. 
Ordered cookies and chem tomahawk and cackleberry (ordered cackleberry since nothing else really looked appealing) but hope to find some good plants in some of them. 
Does anyone know if they send any freebies with their orders? I didn't see anything implying it but never hurts to ask.


----------



## charface (Apr 20, 2018)

Gorillaglue4u said:


> Ordered 3 packs just now. Never ordered seeds online before I hope for the best and hope I get them.
> Ordered cookies and chem tomahawk and cackleberry (ordered cackleberry since nothing else really looked appealing) but hope to find some good plants in some of them.
> Does anyone know if they send any freebies with their orders? I didn't see anything implying it but never hurts to ask.


Man if this is the first online order you are about to experience how it should be everywhere 

It can be like pulling teeth some places.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 20, 2018)

Gorillaglue4u said:


> Ordered 3 packs just now. Never ordered seeds online before I hope for the best and hope I get them.
> Ordered cookies and chem tomahawk and cackleberry (ordered cackleberry since nothing else really looked appealing) but hope to find some good plants in some of them.
> Does anyone know if they send any freebies with their orders? I didn't see anything implying it but never hurts to ask.


They have a "gold nugget" system. You build nuggets with each order and then can cash them in on packs.
Greenpoint also has something called a reverse auction where they list packs that drop in price every 20 minutes or so until someone swipes it up and then the price restarts with a new pack.


----------



## Gorillaglue4u (Apr 20, 2018)

Glad I made a good choice they seemed like they had some good sales going on.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I hope the people who got testers will post up the results.


This is my hope as well. I would have gladly paid for a pack and I would post a perfect run. I would be cool with some testers going for higher prices to secure pack  Please post your pics guys there weren't many of these and they were a good lot of interesting crosses.

I really wanted to test the Stardawg or the Tahoe Alien. Both should be fire. I envy those who got the Tahoe Alien =) Grats to all who scored some.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That was my first choice as well but the site crashed and I nearly broke my phone in a fit of rage!
> I've never tried the GMO but I did just finish out 6
> Chem Cookies by Mamiko, the source of the GMO, and 1 pheno I found, is hands down, the best weed I've ever grown, and possibly the best I've ever smoked.
> So yeah, i really wanted that tester.


Fuuuck


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> They have a "gold nugget" system. You build nuggets with each order and then can cash them in on packs.
> Greenpoint also has something called a reverse auction where they list packs that drop in price every 20 minutes or so until someone swipes it up and then the price restarts with a new pack.


SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I hope the people who got testers will post up the results.i dont really consider anything with stardawg in it a tester.we already know its gonna be fire.what a marketing genious.alot of breeders have a lot to learn from the ol chap if they wanna stay in the game.that poor stardawg male has been whored out all over the world.needs to be in Guinness book for most cannibas children ever.
> I'm about chemmed the fuck out and hope gu can score a prize OG male sometime in the future and get on some.more variety.
> I need another chem X like I need another hole in my ass.
> Congrats to all those who scored.those testers will be up for sale in a month for us who like to sleep in.


Thats why i slowed down on scooping up seeds
Im like shit my whole room will be tinged in purple and smell of lemon products ha

If he gets more variety he could definitely keep this wave going.

I mean someone has to find or have a male out there equal to stardawg right?


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is my hope as well. I would have gladly paid for a pack and I would post a perfect run. I would be cool with some testers going for higher prices to secure pack  Please post your pics guys there weren't many of these and they were a good lot of interesting crosses.
> 
> I really wanted to test the Stardawg or the Tahoe Alien. Both should be fire. I envy those who got the Tahoe Alien =) Grats to all who scored some.


naw man there were probably 2000 seeds on them females.he put up 15 packs around 200 seeds so all the people who missed them on the give away will buy em up when they hit the auction next month.its a marketing stradagey.make people think something is rare or hard to find and they will buy that shit when they dont even really want it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 20, 2018)

who got some of the Stardawg Bx2 testers? bet those are so fire !!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> naw man there were probably 2000 seeds on them females.he put up 15 packs around 200 seeds so all the people who missed them on the give away will buy em up when they hit the auction next month.its a marketing stradagey.make people think something is rare or hard to find and they will buy that shit when they dont even really want it.


I realize it is endless supply. So are diamonds. Still buying my wife a nice one if that is what she wants.It's a controlled supply like many markets. Compulsive addicts are probably buying shit they don't want you are right on that. Everything I buy I fully intend to use though!


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I realize it is endless supply. So are diamonds. Still buying my wife a nice one if that is what she wants.It's a controlled supply like many markets. Compulsive addicts are probably buying shit they don't want you are right on that. Everything I buy I fully intend to use though!


I think GU has put a giant dick in the arse of the competition.If you look at some of the other US banks there prices have dropped alot.Im seeing alot of really good genetics out there for around the same prices as GP.Last year some of them same seed banks were selling packs in the 150 range.I have been seeing ALOT of packs in the 80's now.Of course you still got the uppity breeders and there 300 dollar packs but ive seen a decline in seed prices big time.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 20, 2018)

Okay the day is over and I am home.

Today was hard. Every time I seen my reflection I hated the loser I saw who missed the tester drop. Today I cryed maybe 10-12 times. Every time I told my self, "there is always next year, loser!"

GU for the record my life is over and I now have nothing to live for! I HOPE YOUR HAPPY WITH YOURSELF!





I am kidding! Shit happens oh well.

Happy 420 all!


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 20, 2018)

I got really lucky with the timing and snagged a tester pack of the fruity pebbles OG cross. Im excited to try them out, also picked up some cookies & chem and purple punch to try out.


----------



## klx (Apr 20, 2018)

bobvilla777 said:


> I got really lucky with the timing and snagged a tester pack of the fruity pebbles OG cross. Im excited to try them out, also picked up some cookies & chem and purple punch to try out.


Do us a favour and let us know how that FPOG x comes out.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 20, 2018)

klx said:


> Do us a favour and let us know how that FPOG x comes out.


Definitely will, I would be a shitty tester if I kept it to myself lol. I plan on doing a full journal for the grow.

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats why i slowed down on scooping up seeds
> Im like shit my whole room will be tinged in purple and smell of lemon products ha
> 
> If he gets more variety he could definitely keep this wave going.
> ...


Tripod male , the new up and comer


----------



## greywind (Apr 20, 2018)

klx said:


> Relax man, I ever mentioned anything about his genetics, customer service or prices. They are all great, otherwise why would I be here? I'm just not into dividing people into tiers, it reminds me of teenage girls at a Britney Spears concert, but hey, each to their own, if getting to be in a golden tier is important to you, knock yourself out.


I'm always relaxed. And I think I am on the gold tier, so woohoo! Cheers!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I didn’t get any testers, but I did get Topanga Canyon OG and Mimosa for $8 out the door. Testers would have been cool, but I have 0 complaints. Thanks for the gear ~GU, I know there will be fire in those seeds.


Doesn't seem right that the guy who post's the most GU pics didn't get testers..If you want I will split my pack with you brother


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Doesn't seem right that the guy who post's the most GU pics didn't get testers..If you want I will split my pack with you brother


Thanks man! Your offer really shows how awesome this community can be. I’m perfectly content to watch you guys grow these out. I look forward to see what you guys do with them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I hope the people who got testers will post up the results.i dont really consider anything with stardawg in it a tester.we already know its gonna be fire.what a marketing genious.alot of breeders have a lot to learn from the ol chap if they wanna stay in the game.that poor stardawg male has been whored out all over the world.needs to be in Guinness book for most cannibas children ever.
> I'm about chemmed the fuck out and hope gu can score a prize OG male sometime in the future and get on some.more variety.
> I need another chem X like I need another hole in my ass.
> Congrats to all those who scored.those testers will be up for sale in a month for us who like to sleep in.


Amen brother! 
I'm loaded up on chem from the wild west series and have been adding more cannaventure products to my stash. 
I've also got several cult classic strains. 

It would be nice if there were more CBD strains. Everything is sold out on greenpoint. 
Not the ultra-low THC strains -- 1:1 is perfect.


----------



## keyown1 (Apr 20, 2018)

I'm not sure what happened this morning, but I won big time. I wanted a tester but it didn't work out. So I figured I'd just grab a couple packs I didn't already have. I ordered 3 and was blessed with a crap ton of nuggets. I figured it was a typo or something so imagine how surprised I was when the second order went through.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 20, 2018)

LOL ^ I was just happy to get every pack I wanted besides any testers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 20, 2018)

Super Troppers 2 
Y’all be good meow !


----------



## keyown1 (Apr 20, 2018)

That's 10 packs shipped for less than $100. We all know something went wrong here and I would have totally understood if he didn't honor it. But in true green point fashion GU filled the order. I now have every pack on the site. So to hell with anyone who complains about this seed bank. True stand up operation.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Jelly Pie


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly PieView attachment 4124820


Looking tasty. How do they smell?

I was so bummed when I saw this strain had sold out before the sale, it was the one I most wanted to pick up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think GU has put a giant dick in the arse of the competition.If you look at some of the other US banks there prices have dropped alot.Im seeing alot of really good genetics out there for around the same prices as GP.Last year some of them same seed banks were selling packs in the 150 range.I have been seeing ALOT of packs in the 80's now.Of course you still got the uppity breeders and there 300 dollar packs but ive seen a decline in seed prices big time.


I just spent $$$$ over at OES and they're new site is pretty much a copycat of Greenpoints. They must run the same software, have points, same dashboard, etc.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> I'm not sure what happened this morning, but I won big time. I wanted a tester but it didn't work out. So I figured I'd just grab a couple packs I didn't already have. I ordered 3 and was blessed with a crap ton of nuggets. I figured it was a typo or something so imagine how surprised I was when the second order went through. View attachment 4124795 View attachment 4124796


Damn Bro what tier are you on? Platinum? Gu is paying you to buy his seeds. You spent 100 bucks and get almost 400 back in nuggets that is crazy. And he' honored it too? nice score.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Looking tasty. How do they smell?
> 
> I was so bummed when I saw this strain had sold out before the sale, it was the one I most wanted to pick up.


The grape soda smell is strong with this one.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly PieView attachment 4124820


How long has she been flowering my friend? You did a good job on them.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> How long has she been flowering my friend? You did a good job on them.


Thank you brother. Today is day 34 from flip. .


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The grape soda smell is strong with this one.


Looks great!
My Jelly Pie keeper is everyone's favorite. Its potent, smooth, smells and tastes incredible.

This is some game changer weed, IMHO
No wonder Grape Pie is so popular.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks great!
> My Jelly Pie keeper is everyone's favorite. Its potent, smooth, smells and tastes incredible.
> 
> This is some game changer weed, IMHO
> No wonder Grape Pie is so popular.


That is great to hear Bakersfield! Hope that mine finishes similar!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> That is great to hear Bakersfield! Hope that mine finishes similar!


I don't think you need any luck finding a keeper. I would bet that each pack contains a keeper and none will suck!
Rock on @Spondylo Grow, your flowers are superb.


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly PieView attachment 4124820


Man i have to admit im really jealous, beautiful plants. I wanted to pick up a pack of these during the sale but it was all sold out.


----------



## ThicKola Tesla1 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Thanks...GU~*


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

bobvilla777 said:


> Man i have to admit im really jealous, beautiful plants. I wanted to pick up a pack of these during the sale but it was all sold out.


Thank you for the compliment, bobvilla. I hope that they come back around for you soon! I picked these up a couple of months back at auction, I believe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you for the compliment, bobvilla. I hope that they come back around for you soon! I picked these up a couple of months back at auction, I believe.


Dang, just when I thought I knew what to run next. 

Jelly Pie is calling...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't think you need any luck finding a keeper. I would bet that each pack contains a keeper and none will suck!
> Rock on @Spondylo Grow, your flowers are superb.


Many thanks again, Bakersfield! Appreciate the good words, my friend! Always enjoy seeing your posts here.

I've got two near identical girls running now, with still a half pack (or 6) to pop at another time, as well. I gave some cuts from these two, to my buddy to run outdoor. Will be interesting to see how they do for him later this year.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dang, just when I thought I knew what to run next.
> 
> Jelly Pie is calling...


This was high on my list when I got it in my hands. Pleased so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Doesn't seem right that the guy who post's the most GU pics didn't get testers..If you want I will split my pack with you brother


I was thinking the same thing when Gu said he was gonna give the testers to first come. 

I mean he's smart because he knew people would come in hopes of testers, not get any, and then buy seeds, lol. But I'd think I'd rather have proven growers grow out testers that way you don't have all the shitty growers complaining about their seeds not performing well and not know if it is because they suck or cross.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> This was high on my list when I got it in my hands. Pleased so far.


I just ran Chinook Haze and want one that's easy to grow.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I just ran Chinook Haze and want one that's easy to grow.


How long did the Chinook run? Jelly Pie has run effortlessly for me. Cookies n chem required even less and probably finished a bit faster than this will.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> How long did the Chinook run? Jelly Pie has run effortlessly for me. Cookies n chem required even less and probably finished a bit faster than this will.


I chopped at day 65. 
They probably could have gone a little longer but I was going out of town. 
This pic was taken on day 63...


----------



## nc208 (Apr 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing when Gu said he was gonna give the testers to first come.
> 
> I mean he's smart because he knew people would come in hopes of testers, not get any, and then buy seeds, lol. But I'd think I'd rather have proven growers grow out testers that way you don't have all the shitty growers complaining about their seeds not performing well and not know if it is because they suck or cross.


Don't you think Gu has already done this? I would assume he has some local guys he gets to do real testing and feedback as well. The amount of hype this made definitely brought in people looking for freebies but not getting them probably decided to buy a pack for cheap since they were there already.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I chopped at day 65.
> They probably could have gone a little longer but I was going out of town.
> This pic was taken on day 63...
> View attachment 4124847


Looks great man! Pretty average finish time, too. Any orange terps?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2018)

What kind of structure have people been seeing with the cookies and chem? 

Because my 2 CnC are really poor, node stretch quite a bit and they aren't producing much side growth. I won't be able to keep either one of these seedlings' clones for a 2nd run because the poor structure. Right now I'm gonna guess these will be tall lanky things with very few bud sites. 

Honestly if I didn't already know the bud will be dank I'd toss both of them. Even if I top them it will take too long in veg to produce enough bud to make it worth it to keep for further runs. 
 
These c99 were start 1 week before the CnC and have much better structure/node spacing. 


I mean the CnC grows well in all but so far I'm like, meh.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Don't you think Gu has already done this? I would assume he has some local guys he gets to do real testing and feedback as well. The amount of hype this made definitely brought in people looking for freebies but not getting them probably decided to buy a pack for cheap since they were there already.


Yeah, giving out testers to a bunch of random people isn’t exactly the most effective way. I’m sure he has other more reliable people running it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Don't you think Gu has already done this? I would assume he has some local guys he gets to do real testing and feedback as well. The amount of hype this made definitely brought in people looking for freebies but not getting them probably decided to buy a pack for cheap since they were there already.


I'm sure he has local growers but I guess I meant forum folks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Looks great man! Pretty average finish time, too. Any orange terps?


I only got 3 females out of my pack. One of them has orange terps but the other two are mostly chem. 
The one with orange terps was the biggest by far but the buds are fluffy. 
The one I call "burnt rubber" is the frostiest of the three.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

Super Troopers was 2 hours making fun of Canadians 




And I loved it !


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 21, 2018)

Before I forget, I've got a little mini-review of the Greenpoint CBD that I recently got to try out. I've tried a few different brands of CBD, and Greenpoint is definitely my favorite so far. Very good potency, the taste was mild and not irritating, and the effects came on quickly. I'm a good sized man, and I only took a single dropper-full instead of the recommended two. Despite only doing a single dropper, I felt extremely comfortable and relaxed. Mild aches and pains dissipated, and I went from being sleep-deprived and a bit grumpy to being in a very jovial mood. Honestly, I think two droppers would be too much, and I'll likely stick with one in the future. Definitely good medicine.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 21, 2018)

Great, the sites back up!

Managed to grab these beautiful gems this morning...

Along with a big list of others on the sale


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Doesn't seem right that the guy who post's the most GU pics didn't get testers..If you want I will split my pack with you brother



Agree !!!!

@Gu~ should send him tester packs after the pictures he posts. either that or hire him to grow and photograph.

best advertisement you can get...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I just spent $$$$ over at OES and they're new site is pretty much a copycat of Greenpoints. They must run the same software, have points, same dashboard, etc.



now thats funny.

they just had issues on their site recently, exposing personal details of customers to other customers. i wouldn't order from there. 

with that said, i don't know if it was the new or old web site exposing the data. either way, i am sure glad i don't have my info there.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> now thats funny.
> 
> they just had issues on their site recently, exposing personal details of customers to other customers. i wouldn't order from there.
> 
> with that said, i don't know if it was the new or old web site exposing the data. either way, i am sure glad i don't have my info there.


I admit that @LubdaNugs has been influencing my strain choices of late.
I'm gonna start a Sundance Kid.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I admit that @LubdaNugs has been influencing my strain choices of late.
> I'm gonna start a Sundance Kid.


lol, go look at his review of night rider and the pics he posted. i dare you not to buy it, lol !!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 21, 2018)

I have o


Sour Wreck said:


> lol, go look at his review of night rider and the pics he posted. i dare you not to buy it, lol !!!!!


I have one pack of it now, I should buy another or two.
You are a bad influence


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have o
> 
> I have one pack of it now, I should buy another or two.
> You are a bad influence View attachment 4124958


ha, ha, ha....


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 21, 2018)

Placed an order yesterday and thought all was good, went to my account section today and go to orders it still states pending payment, I choose CC payment and provided info:
 

If I go back to orders I see this:
 

Then if I click the pay button there I get:
 

So confused? Why did they just not process my CC and complete the order right away? Do you always have to go to orders then Pay and try paying again after placing the order. 

What a kick in the nuts!


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 21, 2018)

Did the lucky 7's and Tombstone sell out? I wanted some lucky 7's, but never saw them listed.
Gu's original 420 announcement said they were returning. Was wondering if they did and just went fast.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 21, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> I'm not sure what happened this morning, but I won big time. I wanted a tester but it didn't work out. So I figured I'd just grab a couple packs I didn't already have. I ordered 3 and was blessed with a crap ton of nuggets. I figured it was a typo or something so imagine how surprised I was when the second order went through. View attachment 4124795 View attachment 4124796


Had the same thing happen to me. Lol 300 + nuggets


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Placed an order yesterday and thought all was good, went to my account section today and go to orders it still states pending payment, I choose CC payment and provided info:
> View attachment 4124995
> 
> If I go back to orders I see this:
> ...


Check your email. They should send u one asking u to pick another pack


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

Night Rider is easy to grow, easy to vape and easy to buy! Got one at 60 days still putting out white pistils with others getting rusty looking now. A week or so to go. Stinks!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

Turns out Night Rider is every bit as good as the Knight Rider!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Turns out Night Rider is every bit as good as the Knight Rider!


HAHAHA


----------



## kds710 (Apr 21, 2018)

Deathstar has grabbed my full attention lately, anybody grown out some TNT? would love to see some late flower shots


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 21, 2018)

I popped a pack of GG4 and Purple Punch 2 days ago, just checking on them and all 6 purple punch have sprouted there tap roots and 5 of the 6 Gorilla Glues have atleast cracked open.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> now thats funny.
> 
> they just had issues on their site recently, exposing personal details of customers to other customers. i wouldn't order from there.
> 
> with that said, i don't know if it was the new or old web site exposing the data. either way, i am sure glad i don't have my info there.



Are you getting older?

Do you not quite perform the way you used to?

Is your cock a shriveled little wiggle worm?

Check out the forum over there......OES can help!!!


----------



## roony (Apr 21, 2018)

Congrats to all testers hope to see some sweet grow journals i ended up grabbin the deputy and blizzard bush wanted jelly pie but i think they sold out before sale or while my internet was froze up


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

3/5 Pioneer Kush up from the dirt. Seeds were ugly but the ones that didn’t come up were both brown and looked great. Survivors were pale tan with a bit of light green on the edges.

4 Butch Cassidy in veg stopped growing at topping and are too short for my taste right now. Healthy and all but did not enjoy topping. Won’t do that again! Deep green and wide leaves from the start. 

Copper Chem in the vape today and California Cannon last night. Both give me way above average dry mouth. Must be careful with either as they are a bit relaxing and the Cannon is a hammer!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> now thats funny.
> 
> they just had issues on their site recently, exposing personal details of customers to other customers. i wouldn't order from there.
> 
> with that said, i don't know if it was the new or old web site exposing the data. either way, i am sure glad i don't have my info there.


I'm not too worried, maybe I should be.
I seem to remember some folks here had similar issues, (logging in and having someone else's account pop up), but the issue was resolved.
I live in a legal state, pay with cash and am not too worried about getting jumped at my Po box for my seeds by some random Statesider, looking to follow me home.
Now if Greenpoint would start carrying Oni again, and Cannarado, I'd never have to leave the Greenpoint Shire for my needs.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 21, 2018)

You guys need to hit these dudes up. They don’t want to hear from me. They want to hear from YOU


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not too worried, maybe I should be.
> I seem to remember some folks here had similar issues, (logging in and having someone else's account pop up), but the issue was resolved.
> I live in a legal state, pay with cash and am not too worried about getting jumped at my Po box for my seeds by some random Statesider, looking to follow me home.
> Now if Greenpoint would start carrying Oni again, and Cannarado, I'd never have to leave the Greenpoint Shire for my needs.


Most of these so called breeders don’t wanna deal with gu for 2 reasons. Number 1 is other banks cry about his prices to said breeders and the same packs will sit on their sites while gu will keep selling out for the cheap prices. Number 2 cry baby JJ probably done three so much salt on the man name that’s its crazy. Cannarado is JJ Lil puppy so he won’t send his gear.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 21, 2018)

Hey @Gu~ 

Sent my cash order and proof in email for order # 33658


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 21, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Most of these so called breeders don’t wanna deal with gu for 2 reasons. Number 1 is other banks cry about his prices to said breeders and the same packs will sit on their sites while gu will keep selling out for the cheap prices. Number 2 cry baby JJ probably done three so much salt on the man name that’s its crazy. Cannarado is JJ Lil puppy so he won’t send his gear.


IMO..It's not JJ as plenty don't like him. It's the Karma Polar Bear thing, Karma is very well liked by many breeders.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Placed an order yesterday and thought all was good, went to my account section today and go to orders it still states pending payment, I choose CC payment and provided info:
> View attachment 4124995
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to my wife. Payofix said to call your bank card and tell them that you approve that charge. Then call Payofix back and tell them that you approved the charge. They'll run it again and it will go through within 24-48 hrs, or atleast thats what Payofix said. We are still waiting for it to go through.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 21, 2018)

It would be sweet to see GU become Frosted London Dank's USA based seed supplier. Maybe Gage green and ThugPug as well since they seem to get blacklisted as well


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 21, 2018)

Connoisseur genetics seeds would be cool to get from GPS


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Are you getting older?
> 
> Do you not quite perform the way you used to?
> 
> ...


yes

no

no

OES does not have my personal data and after the exposure, they never will...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not too worried, maybe I should be.
> I seem to remember some folks here had similar issues, (logging in and having someone else's account pop up), but the issue was resolved.
> I live in a legal state, pay with cash and am not too worried about getting jumped at my Po box for my seeds by some random Statesider, looking to follow me home.
> Now if Greenpoint would start carrying Oni again, and Cannarado, I'd never have to leave the Greenpoint Shire for my needs.



i don't live in a legal state. and those that don't live in legal states and are members of OES can't be happy. unacceptable in my opinion.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i don't live in a legal state. and those that don't live in legal states and are members of OES can't be happy. unacceptable in my opinion.


This is why if you live in non-legal states you use MO and safe addy. Like we all did for the last 20 years


----------



## tman42 (Apr 21, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Same thing happened to my wife. Payofix said to call your bank card and tell them that you approve that charge. Then call Payofix back and tell them that you approved the charge. They'll run it again and it will go through within 24-48 hrs, or atleast thats what Payofix said. We are still waiting for it to go through.


Same thing happened here, waiting for it to be run again. I sent an email to Greenpoint explaining what happened and that I had been in contact with Payofix and was told they would run it again, and then I got my shipping confirmations for my order. Thank you @Gu~ for sending my order out already and the great sale for 420.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> This is why if you live in non-legal states you use MO and safe addy. Like we all did for the last 20 years


i live that way.

you should back up a few pages so you are on topic....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i live that way.
> 
> you should back up a few pages so you are on topic....


Not sure what you mean? The topic is OES and peoples info, to which I replied. 
I live in Ma and still don't use my info or ship anywhere near my grow


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

I have sent cash to several banks including Greenpoint over several years and to Peak in Canada with not one troubled moment.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have sent cash to several banks including Greenpoint over several years and to Peak in Canada with not one troubled moment.


What did the tracked mail cost to send to Canada?


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

I don't track but I only order up to $120 at a time. $1.18 for Mothers Day card to BC!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I don't track but I only order up to $120 at a time. $1.18 for Mothers Day card to BC!


Nice, 
A tracking envelope from Canada to USA is $30-32 , one there is probably $5


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 21, 2018)

Well I missed the testers. I thought it was bc I was at work with crappy service. But it was the website crashing. I did pick up a pack of dosidos. For the cheap.
.
.

But since I missed the testers. I guess I'll just have to run my own testers lol.
Orange Blossom Special hit with a mimosa male
O.B.S. X MIMOSA

  


Texas Butter and Jelly Pie
 
Mimosa ×2
Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle ×5

Baby cab pic


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> This is why if you live in non-legal states you use MO and safe addy. Like we all did for the last 20 years


What has always scared me was having customs confiscate my seeds and knowing all my info.
Yet people didn't really care that their info was probably logged into some data base, because nothing ever became of it. 
If anyone should be worried it would be the vendors sticking there necks out, to sell us seeds.
Imagine how stupid the government would look if they went after all the seed purchasers they could, only to find that only a small percentage actually grow the beans they buy.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> IMO..It's not JJ as plenty don't like him. It's the Karma Polar Bear thing, Karma is very well liked by many breeders.


How many times you seen karma post about gu on IG? What made Greenpoint Greenpoint, polar bear or stardawg? But at the end of the day if I was a breeder I wouldn’t worry about of one bank sits on stock longer for taxing customers more then another bank. Most of them get their bread upfront anyway. Gotta be competitive.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I missed the testers. I thought it was bc I was at work with crappy service. But it was the website crashing. I did pick up a pack of dosidos. For the cheap.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


I have a nice female WCT. Only thing I don’t like is she’s a squat growing plant. Stays short.


----------



## Philip-O (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow. The promo certainly did the trick of bringing in new customers. What do you guys think about this selection? I´m mostly into sativas (or "upbeat" cannabis, so to speak), so the Stardawg male put me off a bit initially, but I´m certainly willing to try what Useful has in store. The copper chem looks sweet, but I thought it would probably make more sense to try several strains instead of a more expensive one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

roony said:


> Congrats to all testers hope to see some sweet grow journals i ended up grabbin the deputy and blizzard bush wanted jelly pie but i think they sold out before sale or while my internet was froze up
> View attachment 4125065


Funny you should mention Blizzard Bush. 
I've got one in my cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger. How can Pura Vida x Stardawg be bad???


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Hey @Gu~
> 
> Sent my cash order and proof in email for order # 33658


I think GU is waiting until the sale is over so he can consolidate multiple orders.
Otherwise, free shipping could get expensive...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 21, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> How many times you seen karma post about gu on IG? What made Greenpoint Greenpoint, polar bear or stardawg? But at the end of the day if I was a breeder I wouldn’t worry about of one bank sits on stock longer for taxing customers more then another bank. Most of them get their bread upfront anyway. Gotta be competitive.


I agree with you on Karma not posting about it, thats because he doesn't have to. All these breeders have their cool kids group, where they share breeding stock thats ok for them to use. But any1 outside the group can't, which is why some seed makers get dissed like Gage, Thugpug etc. just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Wow. The promo certainly did the trick of bringing in new customers. What do you guys think about this selection? I´m mostly into sativas (or "upbeat" cannabis, so to speak), so the Stardawg male put me off a bit initially, but I´m certainly willing to try what Useful has in store. The copper chem looks sweet, but I thought it would probably make more sense to try several strains instead of a more expensive one.


Those are good picks .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> Wow. The promo certainly did the trick of bringing in new customers. What do you guys think about this selection? I´m mostly into sativas (or "upbeat" cannabis, so to speak), so the Stardawg male put me off a bit initially, but I´m certainly willing to try what Useful has in store. The copper chem looks sweet, but I thought it would probably make more sense to try several strains instead of a more expensive one.


I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

In everyone’s experience, what has been the fastest strain from GPS?


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention Blizzard Bush.
> I've got one in my cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger. How can Pura Vida x Stardawg be bad???


Was thinking about another pack of those Blizzards....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In everyone’s experience, what has been the fastest strain from GPS?


So far for me it was either CnC or Sundance Kid, but I imagine Pioneer Kush would be a fast finisher.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In everyone’s experience, what has been the fastest strain from GPS?


Doc Holiday was ready at 63 days. Chunky plants too


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

What was the shortest and longest pheno in jelly pie? Did you only run one pack?
I planned on popping a few packs , but only have one (happy I didn’t wait for the sale for that)


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So far for me it was either CnC or Sundance Kid, but I imagine Pioneer Kush would be a fast finisher.


Still have my Pioneers in the cue. Heard someone say Purple Mountain Majesty was fast for them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What was the shortest and longest pheno in jelly pie? Did you only run one pack?
> I planned on popping a few packs , but only have one (happy I didn’t wait for the sale for that)


My Stardawg leaner came down around 63 and the other two went 68 days.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.View attachment 4125133View attachment 4125134 View attachment 4125135


Damn, beautiful. Well done. I'm hoping my outdoor runs of Sundance and Nightrider come out half as nice as yours.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.View attachment 4125133View attachment 4125134 View attachment 4125135


very nice


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That was my first choice as well but the site crashed and I nearly broke my phone in a fit of rage!
> I've never tried the GMO but I did just finish out 6
> Chem Cookies by Mamiko, the source of the GMO, and 1 pheno I found, is hands down, the best weed I've ever grown, and possibly the best I've ever smoked.
> So yeah, i really wanted that tester.


GOt any picks?


----------



## main cola (Apr 21, 2018)

Tennessee Kush#2 ..everthing looks good so far with this girl ..in early veg


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 21, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> GOt any picks?





Bakersfield said:


> Chem Cookies (Chem D x GSC). The same strain that the GMO Garlic Cookies cut came from.
> View attachment 4121241 View attachment 4121242 View attachment 4121243 View attachment 4121244 View attachment 4121245


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.View attachment 4125133View attachment 4125134 View attachment 4125135



Takes well to topping,training,BDSM?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

I ordered two more packs today for $40 out the door -- without using nuggets. (blizzard bush & night rider)
Thanks GU!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Takes well to topping,training,BDSM?


He flips em when they're small.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He flips em when they're small.



Kinky


----------



## the gnome (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.View attachment 4125133View attachment 4125134 View attachment 4125135



very nice as usual lubda, Ive wanted to grab a pak of it for a year now but the stars and auctions never quite lined up.
I picked 1 up yesterday tho... looking at those pic's and lubda's review on it
AND
it's only $22 tamales til midnite...
well shoot... why not 

btw, Ive also picked up items on lubda's grows and reviews, jelly pie and sundance kid
and 2 mo nite riders


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown the Night Rider. It has a nice uplifting buzz. Great for daytime activities. It also produced a ton of super lemony buds.View attachment 4125133View attachment 4125134 View attachment 4125135


Your experience with Night Rider is why I bought them.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

A little off topic, but $175 is the best deal you'll ever find on a PAX 3 complete kit. It comes direct from the manufacturer so no worries with warranty registration. 
You also know it's genuine. (There are counterfeit models out there.) 

https://www.paxvapor.com/pax-3/

I used the original PAX for 5 years of HEAVY vaping and it worked like a champ. (dry flower only)
The new one does concentrates too and the charge lasts much longer than my old one. 

Happy 421 everyone...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your experience with Night Rider is why I bought them.
> Cheers


I picked up another pack today. 
Might run it indoors and flip after a month or so.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I picked up another pack today.
> Might run it indoors and flip after a month or so.


Currently have the Night Rider and Pig Whistle in veg. Are mutants the norm ? A few seem to be slowly growing out of it. Just wondering if this is a trait of the stardawg or something?
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Currently have the Night Rider and Pig Whistle in veg. Are mutants the norm ? A few seem to be slowly growing out of it. Just wondering if this is a trait of the stardawg or something?
> Cheers


I'd say it's possible, based on my experience with Texas Butter. 
I had a runt that was going to get culled but I decided to give it a chance. Now the little fucker has awesome structure and may get upgraded to a half gallon pot today. All the other plants from that pack are super tall & stretchy. 
Honestly, the runt is WAY more interesting. 

I'll get a pic...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd say it's possible, based on my experience with Texas Butter.
> I had a runt that was going to get culled but I decided to give it a chance. Now the little fucker has awesome structure and may get upgraded to a half gallon pot today. All the other plants from that pack are super tall & stretchy.
> Honestly, the runt is WAY more interesting.
> 
> I'll get a pic...


I dont mean runt. I mean straight up mutants looking all fucked up.
Like this
4 worst Night Riders
 
And the Pig Whistles
 

Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd say it's possible, based on my experience with Texas Butter.
> I had a runt that was going to get culled but I decided to give it a chance. Now the little fucker has awesome structure and may get upgraded to a half gallon pot today. All the other plants from that pack are super tall & stretchy.
> Honestly, the runt is WAY more interesting.
> 
> I'll get a pic...


Here's my Texas Butter runt:


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Here's my Texas Butter runt:
> View attachment 4125210


The only one out of those two packs I would call a runt was one Night Rider. It is now one of the ones that look normal, just a bit behind size wise.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I dont mean runt. I mean straight up mutants looking all fucked up.
> Like this
> 4 worst Night Riders
> View attachment 4125208
> ...


Are you sure you don't have mites? 
I've seen leaf curl like that with mites & thrips. 
Gotta use at least 20X magnification to see them...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you sure you don't have mites?
> I've seen leaf curl like that with mites & thrips.
> Gotta use at least 20X magnification to see them...


LOL yes I am sure I do not have mites or thrips or anything else besides the occasional fungus gnat. I would not be sharing if that was even a remote possibility.I am also fully aware of what it takes to detect them. That is why I asked is it was some kind of trait in the stardawg.
Some of each strain looks fine. But some are looking pretty fucked up. Some of the fucked up ones seem to be growing out of it, while others seem to only be getting worse. 
Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Takes well to topping,training,BDSM?


Definitely takes well to topping. They grow tall so tying them down helps to keep the canopy height down.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 21, 2018)

My 5 Bodega tent moms after taking 35 large cuttings. 

The two in the back and one in the front are taller with more nodal length. The two in the middle are much tighter node lengths. I was cutting full branches to get cuttings. I could easily take 35 more. 

Lastly, one of my two Bodega studs. This one is already showing hints of a lavender colored flowers.

These are all very healthy plants.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention Blizzard Bush.
> I've got one in my cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger. How can Pura Vida x Stardawg be bad???


Pura Vida is amazing and it actually has the real HPK in it so you will get some awesome cream mashmallow lime og funk phenos if you pop enough. Breeds pretty true for it.

Good pictures of it (not mine). 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=8240318&postcount=2101



Chunky Stool said:


> A little off topic, but $175 is the best deal you'll ever find on a PAX 3 complete kit. It comes direct from the manufacturer so no worries with warranty registration.
> You also know it's genuine. (There are counterfeit models out there.)
> 
> https://www.paxvapor.com/pax-3/
> ...


I have one it no longer will take a charge after probably a year of very heavy use. It's not a bad piece, but if anyone is going for smell stealth this is definitely not for you. You can smell it like a unfinished joint from a long ways away. Never used it for concentrates so can't give any input on it.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 21, 2018)

Shit's starting to get serious.

Hickock Haze.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 21, 2018)

I had to order before the sale was up.

My wife is going to leave me! Lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 21, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I had to order before the sale was up.
> 
> My wife is going to leave me! Lol


At least you will be high and have chronic to entice a new one 

Cheers


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A little off topic, but $175 is the best deal you'll ever find on a PAX 3 complete kit. It comes direct from the manufacturer so no worries with warranty registration.
> You also know it's genuine. (There are counterfeit models out there.)
> 
> https://www.paxvapor.com/pax-3/
> ...


I traded my buddy $30 and an eight for his... I will never smoke dabs out of a bong again(i cough so hard I end up.hurting myself)...they are potentially messy with the pax but I love it... I love the half pack accessory too


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 21, 2018)

I got lucky with a tester pack of the ectocooler cross... also picked up some banana Og Topanga and gorilla glue s1... was a very good day... ectocooler cross will be grown outdoor


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 21, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> I traded my buddy $30 and an eight for his... I will never smoke dabs out of a bong again(i cough so hard I end up.hurting myself)...they are potentially messy with the pax but I move it... I love the half pack accessory too


Back in 2013 I went through several cheap vapes before finally spending the money on a PAX. 
It's the best dry flower portable I've ever tried, hands down. Definitely worth the money -- and it's hard to beat a 10 year warranty.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Back in 2013 I went through several cheap vapes before finally spending the money on a PAX.
> It's the best dry flower portable I've ever tried, hands down. Definitely worth the money -- and it's hard to beat a 10 year warranty.


Best I've tried as well... the buzzes dont seem to have the same ceiling as ripping on a bong... it does seem like it lasts longer... like instead of being 10/10 high for 1.5-2 hrs I get 8.5-9/10 for 3-4 hrs... nice trade off imo


----------



## tatonka (Apr 21, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Shit's starting to get serious.
> 
> Hickock Haze.
> 
> ...


How many days is this pic from 12/12 flip?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Back in 2013 I went through several cheap vapes before finally spending the money on a PAX.
> It's the best dry flower portable I've ever tried, hands down. Definitely worth the money -- and it's hard to beat a 10 year warranty.


Yeah I am really hoping weed gets legalized on the federal level so I can send mine in to be fixed heh ;\ It worked good i just have a hard time spending that much money on a smoking apparatus again. I think for now I will stick with 20$ glass bowl.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 21, 2018)

heard good things about peakco and flowerpot, i have a pair of cloud evo that's meh ok

evo i've been rocking for a few years now, it's a solid vape but same as 40Amps if you break it you have to ship the thing which kind of sucks..or no someone who can blow some glass to dimensions


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> How many days is this pic from 12/12


35 days into 12/12.


----------



## Jhon77 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks brotha they look great wish I could smell those bad girls what nose did you get on them? I also have a pack


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Takes well to topping,training,BDSM?


Night Rider trains nicely with lots of buds along branches. Night 
Riders here have been very homogeneous. Anytime but strong buzz that leaves me functioning well but with a grin. Copper Chem has one pheno that grows throughout flower with very strong branches when trained and all kinds of mid dense gooey and heavy, sticky buds.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 21, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> 35 days into 12/12.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125299


You are killing it. Here is my Hickock Haze #2. It is at 35 days too. Mine smells like burnt rubber and Lysol bleach cleaner.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> ...smells like burnt rubber and Lysol bleach cleaner.


From a distance, they smell skunky. Up close with your nose in a flower, they smell musty / wet dog / wet sock in gym locker funky. To top it all off, there's a sickly sweet grape / pine aroma with a touch of burnt rubber that the resins seem to provide.

Should be interesting.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A little off topic, but $175 is the best deal you'll ever find on a PAX 3 complete kit. It comes direct from the manufacturer so no worries with warranty registration.
> You also know it's genuine. (There are counterfeit models out there.)
> 
> https://www.paxvapor.com/pax-3/
> ...


I bought one .
Then I gave it away in the harvest n cure thread . 
I can’t vape.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys need to hit these dudes up. They don’t want to hear from me. They want to hear from YOU


I penned a letter to RIU. 
This is stupid, never used a site that gets shut down so much. 
Seems like we are losing members daily


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 21, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> I'm not sure what happened this morning, but I won big time. I wanted a tester but it didn't work out. So I figured I'd just grab a couple packs I didn't already have. I ordered 3 and was blessed with a crap ton of nuggets. I figured it was a typo or something so imagine how surprised I was when the second order went through. View attachment 4124795 View attachment 4124796


That looks like a math error in the promotion.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Funny you should mention Blizzard Bush.
> I've got one in my cart and was thinking about pulling the trigger. How can Pura Vida x Stardawg be bad???


I grabbed Blizzard Bush, OBS, and Cookies n Chem. I am excited as a kid on Christmas


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Thanks brotha they look great wish I could smell those bad girls what nose did you get on them? I also have a pack


I had shitty germination rates, these seeds date back to 2014. 6 of 12 popped. 1 was a mutant runt. Slow to grow in veg but they blew up in flower.
Smell like Garlic bad breath with a hint of propane. 
Funky and extremely loud.
I plucked a bud trimmed it up, stuck it in a ziplock and placed in my cordless impact driver case. I pulled my drill out a few hours later and it reaked like chem D for days. Everyone at work was teasing me about it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Deathstar has grabbed my full attention lately, anybody grown out some TNT? would love to see some late flower shots


Not yet but soon. Mine just hit the bloom room. I'll throw up some pics when theres something to see


----------



## kds710 (Apr 22, 2018)

I just can't seem to shut up about the root game on these raindances. clearly screaming for bigger shoes. Wish I could flower out these plants from seed but they are growing and rooting into their pots so fast I'll have no choice to just keep them as moms and run clones since the gmo tent is only a few weeks into flower


----------



## kds710 (Apr 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not yet but soon. Mine just hit the bloom room. I'll throw up some pics when theres something to see


u da (wo)man Tangie


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I grabbed Blizzard Bush, OBS, and Cookies n Chem. I am excited as a kid on Christmas


You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Anyone get any tester?!
I missed it but hell I got some Gorilla Glue #4 and Blizzard Bush at half price. And fast shipping, it'll be here in a couple days. I'm excited to try them out!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


You’re the inspiration, Lubda!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


I figured you out Luba ! 
You feed your plants happy meals , no sense denying it , you gave it away in the 1st pic. that’s why they always look so happy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I figured you out Luba !
> You feed your plants happy meals , no sense denying it , you gave it away in the 1st pic. that’s why they always look so happy.


#SecretsOfThePros


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I figured you out Luba !
> You feed your plants happy meals , no sense denying it , you gave it away in the 1st pic. that’s why they always look so happy.


Ha! That’s from a Mario themed kids party, no McCrap around here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You’re the inspiration, Lubda!


Thanks man. I just let the plants do there thing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


Sweet jezus Lub!!!
I got all males from the first few seeds I germed and had 3 other packs ready to germ today. (Wedding Cake, Gelato, Jelly Pie)
Think I'm gonna have to rearrange things a bit to fit a few more beans of CnC into the mix. 

Everything you grow, you bring it to its fullest potential. 
You have a glowing green thumb my friend.


----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


This makes me hyped about buying a pack lol good job


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet jezus Lub!!!
> I got all males from the first few seeds I germed and had 3 other packs ready to germ today. (Wedding Cake, Gelato, Jelly Pie)
> Think I'm gonna have to rearrange things a bit to fit a few more beans of CnC into the mix.
> 
> ...


Definitely give them another shot, there’s gems to be found.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I guess I'm the lonely one not overly excited about the sale or the testers.


Same. Even w/ 50% off, the prices are higher than what I paid for every GPS strain I have, which is too many. With flagship babies on the way, and CnC, JP, and CC buds in sight, it looks like a good time to make, not buy, more beans.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Same. Even w/ 50% off, the prices are higher than what I paid for every GPS strain I have, which is too many. With flagship babies on the way, and CnC, JP, and CC buds in sight, it looks like a good time to make, not buy, more beans.


So true, but I still bought two packs. I just can’t help myself. I had too many years of subpar overpriced seeds.


----------



## Omarfolks (Apr 22, 2018)

True you could get over 50% off using the auctions if you get lucky


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Same. Even w/ 50% off, the prices are higher than what I paid for every GPS strain I have, which is too many. With flagship babies on the way, and CnC, JP, and CC buds in sight, it looks like a good time to make, not buy, more beans.


I suffer from dual personality disorder. 
I'm that practical guy, like yourself, some of the time, and crack-head seed buying junky, on the other parts.
I too will have some pollen chucks ready in the near future, but a deflated wallet for now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I suffer from dual personality disorder.
> I'm that practical guy, like yourself, some of the time, and crack-head seed buying junky, on the other parts.
> I too will have some pollen chucks ready in the near future, but a deflated wallet for now.


I hear ya! Got 4 packs on the way and just mailed $40 for my last order. I'm all paid up!


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hear ya! Got 4 packs on the way and just mailed $40 for my last order. I'm all paid up!
> View attachment 4125562


Nice!
I have a goal as well, spend about $400 more and I'll be a Diamond Card carrying member, with all the little perks that go with it.


----------



## main cola (Apr 22, 2018)

The reverse auction is back up ..
Looks like all the discontinued strains


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 22, 2018)

With the $15 nuggets I had left I was able to score dosidos for $25 and my lady got an extra pack of Maverick for $15 shipped. Free shipping and no credit card charge was a plus for me.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2018)

Do you think we’ll see any DVG at GPS anytime soon?


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 22, 2018)

DVG is a lil bitch, in this thread its documented about his whining


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Do you think we’ll see any DVG at GPS anytime soon?


My guess is no. I recall the relationship being rather frosty between the two. Some folks, I hear, don't like their seeds being discounted.



Bakersfield said:


> I suffer from dual personality disorder.
> I'm that practical guy, like yourself, some of the time, and crack-head seed buying junky, on the other parts.
> I too will have some pollen chucks ready in the near future, but a deflated wallet for now.


Pop some UWOGs [and look for long tall Sally].


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

Has anyone gone through their packs and noticed how many aren't available anymore?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

main cola said:


> The reverse auction is back up ..
> Looks like all the discontinued strains


Night Rider & Blizzard Bush are the gems in that auction...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Damn you got Boom Town....i was bummed when i noticed it gone.

Did you at least get your Cackleberry you've wanted?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Damn you got Boom Town....i was bummed when i noticed it gone.
> 
> Did you at least get your Cackleberry you've wanted?


Pretty sure I've got 3 packs of boom town. 
Saw them super cheap in auctions & couldn't resist. 

I never got the caclkleberry. Ended up getting another pack of Cookies N Chem instead. 
Lubda said CnC is easy to grow, and that's what I need after running Chinook Haze...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Night Rider & Blizzard Bush are the gems in that auction...



These 2 were my very first seed purchase.

I've been very fortunate over the years to not have needed to purchase new gear.I'm VERY glad i found greenpoint to be able to have a chance at some more variety at a more than fair price.

Pure Vida is why i grabbed the BB.Very surprised there isn't any reports on it yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My guess is no. I recall the relationship being rather frosty between the two. Some folks, I hear, don't like their seeds being discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> Pop some UWOGs [and look for long tall Sally].


I've got 8 of UWOGS, half sibs, Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite), getting ready to ocean spray some multi male - open pollination style male dust, on a stable of females for my last grow of the year, growroom outro. To be continued in the continental USA @ a later time.
I've got 2 select Jelly Pies, [email protected] Lucky 7s, Copper Chem, [email protected] Garlix S1, [email protected] Copper Chem S1, a pack of Wicked Clementine BX, 1 pack of ISP 91 Chem, Bubba's D, Locktite F2, an undetermined number of Golden Glue x Dogtrap F1's and for the coup de grace, 5 feminized Malawi waiting to engage in an unholy union, sure to create something scary.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 8 of UWOGS, half sibs, Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite), getting ready to ocean spray some multi male - open pollination style male dust, on a stable of females for my last grow of the year, growroom outro. To be continued in the continental USA @ a later time.
> I've got 2 select Jelly Pies, [email protected] Lucky 7s, Copper Chem, [email protected] Garlix S1, [email protected] Copper Chem S1, a pack of Wicked Clementine BX, 1 pack of ISP 91 Chem, Bubba's D, Locktite F2, and an undetermined number of Golden Glue x Dogtrap F1's and for the coup de grace, 5 feminized Malawi waiting to engage in an unholy union, sure to create something scary.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 22, 2018)

Glad I scored another pack of pig whistle before they are gone for good


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 22, 2018)

Got another pack of blizzard for me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


Did your CnC have good node spacing in veg? Did you top them at all? 

Thanks in advance, I just wanted to know if I should top them or bend them over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Got another pack of blizzard for me


I bet Blizzard Bush is a sleeper that will sell out fast when people start posting pics of their grows. 

From a marketing perspective, "Blizzard" would have probably had more appeal than "Blizzard Bush". 
The diff is subtle, but one is definitely easier to sell...


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did your CnC have good node spacing in veg? Did you top them at all?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I just wanted to know if I should top them or bend them over.


I've got three in bloom @ day 55. All are going to go 10 weeks and then some. None were topped. One is average size w/ good spacing and two are shorties. Could probably pass for shiny ruderalis. They're under hps or I'd toss a pic.

These two copper chem shirleys at 19 days were topped early, and both will need severe bends when they get moved tomorrow. They've hardly tossed any pistils....I fear a long voyage.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got three in bloom @ day 55. All are going to go 10 weeks and then some. None were topped. One is average size w/ good spacing and two are shorties. Could probably pass for shiny ruderalis. They're under hps or I'd toss a pic.
> 
> These two copper chem shirleys at 19 days were topped early, and both will need severe bends when they get moved tomorrow. They've hardly tossed any pistils....I fear a long voyage.
> 
> View attachment 4125659


All three of my Copper phenos ran within that 73 - 80 day window. They were all worth it though IMO. I know how you feel about timing and schedules @Amos Otis


----------



## macsnax (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone gone through their packs and noticed how many aren't available anymore?
> View attachment 4125585


Yes, I've quite a few packs that aren't 
available anymore.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got three in bloom @ day 55. All are going to go 10 weeks and then some. None were topped. One is average size w/ good spacing and two are shorties. Could probably pass for shiny ruderalis. They're under hps or I'd toss a pic.
> 
> These two copper chem shirleys at 19 days were topped early, and both will need severe bends when they get moved tomorrow. They've hardly tossed any pistils....I fear a long voyage.
> 
> View attachment 4125659


I had one Copper Chem of three finish about 62 days but also had one at 72 days, each very distinct phenos as opposed to say Night Rider where mine have all been similar to each other.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

Ill be popping some blizzard Very soon 

I was also hoping to get at least one.more pack of jelly pie for pheno hunting before they sold out


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2018)

@Bakersfield how did you like the dogtrap? I've been thinking of buying some but I heard the uw purple has a lot of cbd(which thankfully I don't need). Is it potent or one of those mellow strains?


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I suffer from dual personality disorder.
> I'm that practical guy, like yourself, some of the time, and crack-head seed buying junky, on the other parts.
> I toaso will have some pollen chucks ready in the near future, but a deflated wallet for now.


FINALLY...... Someone understands! I got busy this weekend and didn't buy anything.

Found this to be amazing and slightly disturbing at the same time. Just did inventory, of 26 packs
the average cost was like $22/pack. And I'm still only a silver level nugget holder.

Had to do this little average thing to quiet the Mrs....see pretty good average, right honey?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> @Bakersfield how did you like the dogtrap? I've been thinking of buying some but I heard the uw purple has a lot of cbd(which thankfully I don't need). Is it potent or one of those mellow strains?


The Dogtrap is one of Red Eyed's best. I love it. Respectfully potent, guessing maybe 20%, but very sedative, painkilling and a rainbow of terps in some phenos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

Y'all must be sleeping!
I just scored another pack of Blizzard Bush for $17 out the door -- without using nuggets!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 22, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> DVG is a lil bitch, in this thread its documented about his whining


I just want to hunt out the purple pheno in Dr Gonzo, and would prefer to give my business to Gu~


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet Blizzard Bush is a sleeper that will sell out fast when people start posting pics of their grows.
> 
> From a marketing perspective, "Blizzard" would have probably had more appeal than "Blizzard Bush".
> The diff is subtle, but one is definitely easier to sell...


I live in the NE I am so tired of Blizzard! I need this winter to stop  Should be pretty easy to market "bush" no?


----------



## smokeybeard (Apr 22, 2018)

Full Moon Fever
Tomahawk
Golden Nugget
Dreamcatcher
Bodega Bubblegum
Copper Chem
Evergreen

Which one should I do first? I am really tempted to do either Full Moon Fever or Golden Nugget (Big fan of durban poison and golden goat).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I live in the NE I am so tired of Blizzard! I need this winter to stop  Should be pretty easy to market "bush" no?


Yuck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Full Moon Fever
> Tomahawk
> Golden Nugget
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


Golden Nugget looks awesome! I wonder how it does outdoors...?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

I bet the auction gets really good around May 1 because GU usually auctions off packs that haven't been paid for. 

I may get another shot at Mimosa...


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The Dogtrap is one of Red Eyed's best. I love it. Respectfully potent, guessing maybe 20%, but very sedative, painkilling and a rainbow of terps in some phenos.


Thanks homie i saw they restocked some on jamesbean might have to grab that locktite as well...


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Had to do this little average thing to quiet the Mrs....see pretty good average, right honey?


I use the same tactic! She can't bitch about $17 per pack.. But she would bitch about 27 packs..
She thinks I'm addicted to seeds! Is she wrong?


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I live in the NE I am so tired of Blizzard! I need this winter to stop  Should be pretty easy to market "bush" no?


I'm in mass and it's beautiful 70 degrees and sunny, did some fishing drank some beeahs only thing I caught was a buzz lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did your CnC have good node spacing in veg? Did you top them at all?
> 
> Thanks in advance, I just wanted to know if I should top them or bend them over.


It was last year, so I don’t remember the spacing. I did top it and that worked well. Just over 4oz from one plant, which for my set up is above average.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Y'all must be sleeping!
> I just scored another pack of Blizzard Bush for $17 out the door -- without using nuggets!
> View attachment 4125715


So...it WAS you!


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 22, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I use the same tactic! She can't bitch about $17 per pack.. But she would bitch about 27 packs..
> She thinks I'm addicted to seeds! Is she wrong?


Technically, no. 

Try the "but I don't have these yet" or the "these are the ones you liked!"
Works sometimes....


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2018)

MoonDance!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 22, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> So...it WAS you!


I've got it down to a science & you've gotta be really fast to beat me on the trigger.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Thanks homie i saw they restocked some on jamesbean might have to grab that locktite as well...


You should find some good phenos in the Locktite, it's a nice freebie, if you buy 2 packs. I'd also recommend the Emerald City Cookies as well as the Dogtrap.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> MoonDance!View attachment 4125739 View attachment 4125740 View attachment 4125742 View attachment 4125743


Nice, I wish I had picked these up when they were available.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, I wish I had picked these up when they were available.


First seeds I bought were MoonDance and Gunslinger... popped 5 of each.. Got all males from GS and 4 fems
from MD.. Definitely one of my prettiest! Love these genetics!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> You’re going to love Cookies n Chem, sofa king good. Edit to add pictures.
> View attachment 4125509 View attachment 4125510 View attachment 4125511


Makes me wanna pop mine. But I Jus don' have room for them this run. With flowering some and a partial seed run this time. It's jus impossible. I have OGKB dom Buu's Breath that' been vegging for 2.5 months bc I don't have room. I've aken clones from her. May have to cull the seed plant of it. So I can make room for some more GPS gear.

Edit: thise are ABSOLUTELY gorgeous


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> First seeds I bought were MoonDance and Gunslinger... popped 5 of each.. Got all males from GS and 4 fems
> from MD.. Definitely one of my prettiest! Love these genetics!


It is a gorgeous plant.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 8 of UWOGS, half sibs, Golden Glue (Jew Gold x Locktite) x Dogtrap (UW Purp x Locktite), getting ready to ocean spray some multi male - open pollination style male dust, on a stable of females for my last grow of the year, growroom outro. To be continued in the continental USA @ a later time.
> I've got 2 select Jelly Pies, [email protected] Lucky 7s, Copper Chem, [email protected] Garlix S1, [email protected] Copper Chem S1, a pack of Wicked Clementine BX, 1 pack of ISP 91 Chem, Bubba's D, Locktite F2, an undetermined number of Golden Glue x Dogtrap F1's and for the coup de grace, 5 feminized Malawi waiting to engage in an unholy union, sure to create something scary.


Id love to run some.wicked Clementine and hit with the mimosa male


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Id love to run some.wicked Clementine and hit with the mimosa male


This is my first run of it and I hope it blends well with the [Golden Trap - (name is subject to change)] They look identical to one another in veg. Both lean to the Afghan side, with far leaves, tight internodes and short structure.
I have another 2 packs of the Wicked Clementine BX, i can use, once I get back up and running.

I'm going to continue buying seeds to keep my street cred and hopefully collect some gems for bartering purposes.


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It is a gorgeous plant.


Coming from you I take that as a huge compliment...
Thank you


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 22, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> MoonDance!View attachment 4125739 View attachment 4125740 View attachment 4125742 View attachment 4125743


Looks like it has internode spacing like my last Deputy run.

That's gonna get pretty...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yuck!


Head for the Mountains Grab a Bush! You could never get away with a slogan like that today, these kids don't know what they are missing  Not the beer mind you


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 22, 2018)

First run dealing with Greenpoint, the early birds have reached soil! The last 2 purple punch will be buried tomorrow, 100% germination.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got it down to a science & you've gotta be really fast to beat me on the trigger.


I am going to write a javascript just to beat you. Challenge accepted, don’t tell my gf...


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 22, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Looks like it has internode spacing like my last Deputy run.
> 
> That's gonna get pretty...


Her sisters are definitely jealous!


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I missed the testers. I thought it was bc I was at work with crappy service. But it was the website crashing. I did pick up a pack of dosidos. For the cheap.
> .
> .
> 
> ...


Orange blossom & Mimosa sounds excellent and right in my wheel house! I was considering the same thing if any of the mimosa I just wet are males... Your are Looking great....


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In everyone’s experience, what has been the fastest strain from GPS?


Just finished Orangeblossom in 64days my fastest to date... First smoke/vape this a.m. Yea its uplifting with a capital Up.... Orange taste stayed with me for 1/2hr my favorite GP strain so far...


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 22, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I dont mean runt. I mean straight up mutants looking all fucked up.
> Like this
> 4 worst Night Riders
> View attachment 4125208
> ...


I have not grown night riders since I assumed it was a sleepy time strain but the only odd GP leaf structure to date is a 3 leaf cackleberry, I did have some outdoor go mutant a few years ago, ended up being contaminated alfalfa I used as top dressing had a chemical called Grazon the alfalfa grower used to get rid of weeds in his field,....


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Orange blossom & Mimosa sounds excellent and right in my wheel house! I was considering the same thing if any of the mimosa I just wet are males... Your are Looking great....


I have two mimosa s1 that are a week old. I wanna make some f2s also. And I'm popping GPS dosidos this week. May mix something up with them. I'm getting ready to flower out Durban poison male. Maybe see what dosidos x Durban poison will do. 

Mimosa are the two bigger ones. Two different phenos.

Durban male is top of pic second from left to right. He is probably the most symmetrical plant I have ever seen for a male. And he has some super stank on him.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Just finished Orangeblossom in 64days my fastest to date... First smoke/vape this a.m. Yea its uplifting with a capital Up.... Orange taste stayed with me for 1/2hr my favorite GP strain so far...


That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice, I wish I had picked these up when they were available.


lub i have a pack still if you're really interested. maybe trade for something you've got.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 23, 2018)

Im still waiting on an email in reply to me sending the tracking info of my cash order


----------



## kds710 (Apr 23, 2018)

@LubdaNugs yea same man, I know you'll drop some lovely pics so I also extend the offer


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That sounds wonderful.


Thanks Lubda: Great flavor and it has been awhile since a strain made me giggly with energy I immediately got a smirk on my face, only issue with the first sample it was 0430hrs, I swept & mopped, loaded the dishwasher no one else in the house seemed to appreciate my energy....


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 23, 2018)

You guys sleeping. I Jus picked up the banner cross for 20 bucks. Chinook haze is 12 bucks right now. Even if you already have it a pack of his gear for 12 bucks come on


----------



## kds710 (Apr 23, 2018)

why does the CBD have the option for Buy Now: $26.00 ?? Still $52 in my cart


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

kds710 said:


> why does the CBD have the option for Buy Now: $26.00 ?? Still $52 in my cart


It is probably cached data. I'm not seeing the old price in my browser. 

Totally bummed that I missed the CBD sale. Has anyone had experience treating alzheimers with CBD? 
I know it's a long shot...


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You guys sleeping. I Jus picked up the banner cross for 20 bucks. Chinook haze is 12 bucks right now. Even if you already have it a pack of his gear for 12 bucks come on





Shhhhhh..........people are tryin to sleep bro.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You guys sleeping. I Jus picked up the banner cross for 20 bucks. Chinook haze is 12 bucks right now. Even if you already have it a pack of his gear for 12 bucks come on


I saw that and wondered how low it would go. 
Since shipping is still free, could you get it out the door for $0.00?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It is probably cached data. I'm not seeing the old price in my browser.
> 
> Totally bummed that I missed the CBD sale. Has anyone had experience treating alzheimers with CBD?
> I know it's a long shot...


https://www.projectcbd.org/alzheimers-disease


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

There is one pack of Black Gold left at Oregon Green Seeds.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lub i have a pack still if you're really interested. maybe trade for something you've got.





kds710 said:


> @LubdaNugs yea same man, I know you'll drop some lovely pics so I also extend the offer


Thanks guys, but I literally have 20+ strains to grow out. I also have a ton of random chucks to play with.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 23, 2018)

Anybody else still waiting on email replys?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Anybody else still waiting on email replys?


For customer service or purchasing confirmation?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 23, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Anybody else still waiting on email replys?


It's currently 7:51 am mountain time I would give Gu a couple hours to start getting the mass of emails he got because of all the problems.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> For customer service or purchasing confirmation?


Bit of both. Waiting for a reply since saturday after i sent tracking info of my cash order. 



nc208 said:


> It's currently 7:51 am mountain time I would give Gu a couple hours to start getting the mass of emails he got because of all the problems.


Thanks man. First time purchase from greenpoint so just a bit eager haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

I messed an order up , n wrote customer service but haven’t heard back, but I bet they are very busy with the sales 
I wouldn’t be worried about it , I made an order then before i had it I made another n another n another 
Hopping for something in the mail today


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 23, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Bit of both. Waiting for a reply since saturday after i sent tracking info of my cash order.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man. First time purchase from greenpoint so just a bit eager haha


I am pretty sure they take weekends off. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure I have seen that said.
Cheers


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> It's currently 7:51 am mountain time I would give Gu a couple hours to start getting the mass of emails he got because of all the problems.


Please, it’s Monday morning. Give peace a chance.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am pretty sure they take weekends off. I could be wrong but I am pretty sure I have seen that said.
> Cheers


Weekends off are so unprofessional!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 23, 2018)

The Pig Whistles seem to be growing out of their funkiness
 

Cheers


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 23, 2018)

here are the cookies n chems and tomahawks. flipped 3 days ago. i am already 95% on one of the three tomahawks being male, but it's the weakest plant in the tent so not sad to see it go.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> The Pig Whistles seem to be growing out of their funkiness
> View attachment 4126078
> 
> Cheers



This is my pig whistle at 35 days 12/12
This plant is nutrient sensitive and will let me know I gave it to much by a new deformed leaf on the main cola.
This must have ruderalis in the mix,
I can tell it is going to finish early. Menthol and Tiger Balm scents coming off of it.
Stretched a foot in 3rd week in flower.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> here are the cookies n chems and tomahawks. flipped 3 days ago. i am already 95% on one of the three tomahawks being male, but it's the weakest plant in the tent so not sad to see it go.


Seems my boys are most always the biggest and best among them!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Funny i never see the counter go lower then 17 

You snipers never sleep


----------



## pinner420 (Apr 23, 2018)

3 days late; but in the mix, tomahawk went into rooters this morning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Funny i never see the counter go lower then 17
> 
> You snipers never sleep


Chinook Haze was $12 around 4:00 this morning. (I woke up early and couldn't go back to sleep.)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook Haze was $12 around 4:00 this morning. (I woke up early and couldn't go back to sleep.)


Im just going to start sending you my money and have you proxy shit for me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Deathstar has grabbed my full attention lately, anybody grown out some TNT? would love to see some late flower shots





Tangerine_ said:


> Not yet but soon. Mine just hit the bloom room. I'll throw up some pics when theres something to see


I'm not sure where my mind was when I replied but my TNT didn't "just" hit the bloom room. My Tomahawk has, lol. TNT has been in there for a while now.

If you look a few pages pack I have a couple of pics up of TNT about 3-4 wks in bloom. Not late flowering pics but something to give you an idea of their growth. Two very distinct phenos. Not sure which one leans toward the Starfighter as I've only grown out two other crosses and those used a Starfighter F2.

Lack of sleep can be a total mindfuck and I think I best start taking actual notes rather than jotting shit down on the sides of the plant pots. I've got waaay too much going in this garden to keep track properly. Sorry bout that.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

Ha sales drops happen with every thing nowadays.

Custom knife makers have started doing this as well. Haha its funny to see a guy sell out in under a minute before you can load the page


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

Anyone that got in on the 1st CBD sale get there free pack of seeds in the same package? 
My 1st order came with seeds n oil, this one was just oil


----------



## nc208 (Apr 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone that got in on the 1st CBD sale get there free pack of seeds in the same package?
> My 1st order came with seeds n oil, this one was just oil


Was it a one per customer rule?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 23, 2018)

My 1st order wasn’t on the cbd sale, jelly pie was in the auction n had to get it , with a few others 

I don’t know if there was a one per customer , I only ordered one bottle that time .


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Anyone that got in on the 1st CBD sale get there free pack of seeds in the same package?
> My 1st order came with seeds n oil, this one was just oil


My Seeds came separate.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Was it a one per customer rule?


I dont think so at least not for 2

They where going to let me get one of each because my card didnt go through the night of the deal.

But i passed LIKE A FOOL cause i thought id snag em when the sale hits.

Ill be pissed in a few months when you guys show off them banana og s1s lol

Id glady re do the order though anytime cough cough ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My Seeds came separate.


Mine too.


----------



## Monster Man (Apr 23, 2018)

If anyone knows, can you please tell me when Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg) is going to be released again. Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> If anyone knows, can you please tell me when Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Stardawg) is going to be released again. Thanks


Check genetics of Night Rider, pretty close.


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 23, 2018)

Got my Cbd oil the other day , and i gotta say, this stuff is really working ! I feel like a new man at times. Im a farmer and construction worker so i am up early and go to bed late and am always in pain and stressed out. On top of the daily grind i have chronic lymes disease. I took a cple droppers as recommended and I actually slept strait through the night the past 2 nights and woke up feeling normal (no pain), for the first time in at least 3 years. Ontop of that my anxiety is waaay down and i can focus in tasks much easier. Kinda unbelieveable realy.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

got my 420 order t'day.
that was a quickie!
also got a pac of papers and a green plastic tube?
whats that fro? bath tub for the beans or sumthin is my best guess?
yet I was sent a couple out of stock item from a month ago
that was sent last tues and for some reason it lended up down in orlando on fri
and still hasn't showed up....
USPS is like gump with a box o choc-o-lates
you'll never know what you'll get


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 23, 2018)

It's a doobtube dude


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's a doobtube dude


ah.. I see, tahnx verts
looking inside the cap there's writing---cool jarz

actually it looks like a water pick florists use for fresh cut flower arrangements where the flowers
have to look good for a long times


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

it's for a different type of flowers.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

Gold Nuggets system, is down. I'm sure some of you diamonds and golds that participated on 4/20 know why...

Give me a few days and I'll have it back up! I promise I wont drop new seeds.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ah.. I see, tahnx verts
> looking inside the cap there's writing---cool jarz
> 
> actually it looks like a water pick florists use for fresh cut flower arrangements where the flowers
> have to look good for a long times



these would be nice for shipping cuts, lol !!!! 


edit: unless they LEAK !!!!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

I've got a three-way tie for 2nd place
please like the post to help me break it

@LubdaNugs w/ Jelly Pie


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

@THT w/ Hickok Haze
https://greenpointseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/4200/137-20171223205255.jpg

sorry @THT this Hickok haze is just too monstrous all the way around even the picture is gigantic


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


Been waiting for a pic of this one. Just dropping in trichs...


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

Cannaventure Seeds took some great advice and is going to be releasing some great S1 varieties priced below $50


----------



## main cola (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


Dang man she's a frosty girl for sure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> @THT w/ Hickok Haze
> https://greenpointseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/4200/137-20171223205255.jpg
> 
> sorry @THT this Hickok haze is just too monstrous all the way around even the picture is gigantic



DAAAYUUUM !!!!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Cannaventure Seeds took some great advice and is going to be releasing some great S1 varieties priced below $50


Give us a hint fam I know you know what’s coming


----------



## smokeybeard (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


I’ve been waiting for this. Glad a I scooped a pack this last weekend. I know what I’ll be doing first from ya.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> these would be nice for shipping cuts, lol !!!!
> edit: unless they LEAK !!!!


the green cap on the plastic stem is rubber, so the seal is tite on the plastic and as long as the cuts stem is big nuff
to fill the hole in the rubber cap nice-n-tite....
si mi amigo---> mucho bueno for sending cuts down the road amigo.

btw, ganja shaman's golden nugget is impressive


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> @THT w/ Hickok Haze
> https://greenpointseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/4200/137-20171223205255.jpg
> 
> sorry @THT this Hickok haze is just too monstrous all the way around even the picture is gigantic


That bud is obscene! 
Makes me feel small.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That bud is obscene!
> Makes me feel small.


can someone say penis envy?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 23, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Give us a hint fam I know you know what’s coming


Arcata Trainwreck, Ghost, Urkle, some other OG's. I'll get the full scoop later.
Tested in house, he's good about it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Arcata Trainwreck, Ghost, Urkle, some other OG's. I'll get the full scoop later.
> Tested in house, he's good about it.


Fingers crossed for TK S1’s.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Arcata Trainwreck*, Ghost, Urkle, some other OG's. I'll get the full scoop later.
> Tested in house, he's good about it.


ATW... for the win!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Arcata Trainwreck, Ghost, Urkle, some other OG's. I'll get the full scoop later.
> Tested in house, he's good about it.


Any word on any new breeders coming to GPS


----------



## legalcanada (Apr 23, 2018)

anyone tried the OGKB cross? bandit breath maybe


----------



## THT (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> @THT w/ Hickok Haze
> https://greenpointseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/wpforo/attachments/4200/137-20171223205255.jpg
> 
> sorry @THT this Hickok haze is just too monstrous all the way around even the picture is gigantic


Sorry @Gu~  
Hate to say it but I think we have a clear winner with that Golden Nugget.
Here's a more manageable Pic too


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> anyone tried the OGKB cross? bandit breath maybe


I have some pics in this thread several pages back. Its fantastic smoke. My favorite from GP so far. I'm on my second run with it now.
The first set of clones grew all wonky like OGKB is known for but they came out of it by the third set of cuttings.
The smoke is potent and tasty!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-617#post-14124795


----------



## tman42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold Nuggets system, is down. I'm sure some of you diamonds and golds that participated on 4/20 know why...
> 
> Give me a few days and I'll have it back up! I promise I wont drop new seeds.


I was pretty sure $470 worth of nuggets on my $120 order was a little much even in the best of the nugget days. Thanks again for the great 420 deals and top notch service! @Gu~

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I was pretty sure $470 worth of nuggets on my $120 order was a little much even in the best of the nugget days. Thanks again for the great 420 deals and top notch service! @Gu~
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


LOL
I got $0.17 on a $40 order...


----------



## the gnome (Apr 23, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> anyone tried the OGKB cross? bandit breath maybe


when i 1st started hanging here a few yrs ago their was a huge push for bandits breath.
there's always a next best fav going on here several times a year, like jelly pie picked up steam here a few months ago.
that I see as a direct result of Lub's fine work with it,

or purple badlands when Typeoterror did his photo shoot with it last year.
I just harvested 6 and I highly recommend giving them a go when they're re-stocked



Tangerine_ said:


> Bandit BreathView attachment 4103946
> An earlier pic
> View attachment 4103949
> Coppper Chem
> View attachment 4103950


great shots of your BBs tangerine,
luv it when they're happy happy with their leaves outstretched to the heavens....
dunno how i missed those pic
how did they yield?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 23, 2018)

the gnome said:


> when i 1st started hanging here a few yrs ago their was a huge push for bandits breath.
> there's always a next best fav going on here several times a year, like jelly pie picked up steam here a few months ago.
> that I see as a direct result of Lub's fine work with it,
> 
> ...


Thank you.
My yield wasn't great but that was completely grower error. I waited too long to up-pot and threw it into bloom without letting the roots system develop. I didnt get a final weight but when I jarred it up I filled two 1qt mason jars. Not bad considering I stunted the poor thing. 


The second round had a much longer veg and should produce very well. But, even if this was on the low end for yield I'd still keep it. The smoke really is that good.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 24, 2018)

Where's that cat @chemplhegm been he was a good contributor to this thread. Probably growing some chems if I had to guess though....


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey all, so I haven't been over to this page in a while. Last time was last August and there was only 198 pages on this gps thread. Now there is over 805 pages!!! Fuck ya. That's a good sign.
Anyways I have 2 packs I ordered a while ago- Raindance and Cookies n Chem. Can anyone direct to some page #s in this thread with info on either of those 2(search option is not that great). Otherwise I'm going to be skimming through for a bit which I'll probably do anyways. Most likely I'm going to pop both. I just want to see if someones run either strain with some encouraing info and pics to make me drool and motivate.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2018)

O.B.S. x Mimosa she's getting an extra dose of Mimosa sperm. Jus to insure it makes plenty of seeds. Gonna give a bunch away. Spread the love. There will also be some Jelly Pie x Mimosa and or Texas Butter x Mimosa depending on sex of the jelly pies and Texas butters.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2018)

Texas butter is foul smelling,,all of them,not a LICK of banana....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> O.B.S. x Mimosa she's getting an extra dose of Mimosa sperm. Jus to insure it makes plenty of seeds. Gonna give a bunch away. Spread the love. There will also be some Jelly Pie x Mimosa and or Texas Butter x Mimosa depending on sex of the jelly pies and Texas butters.
> View attachment 4126439


Jelly pie x mimosa will be one to look out for id say


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Jelly pie x mimosa will be one to look out for id say


Yeah I have enough pollen to do all 3. Obs, Jelly Pie, and Texas butter. I also have hibernate and CnC in the bath right now. They might go well with mimosa


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have enough pollen to do all 3. Obs, Jelly Pie, and Texas butter. I also have hibernate and CnC in the bath right now. They might go well with mimosa



Hit every thing ya got lol.Think on your next round of pics ya can grab a side shot of the OBS so we can see her structure sir?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have enough pollen to do all 3. Obs, Jelly Pie, and Texas butter. I also have hibernate and CnC in the bath right now. They might go well with mimosa


Ill be keeping an eye on that cross for sure


----------



## macsnax (Apr 24, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Hey all, so I haven't been over to this page in a while. Last time was last August and there was only 198 pages on this gps thread. Now there is over 805 pages!!! Fuck ya. That's a good sign.
> Anyways I have 2 packs I ordered a while ago- Raindance and Cookies n Chem. Can anyone direct to some page #s in this thread with info on either of those 2(search option is not that great). Otherwise I'm going to be skimming through for a bit which I'll probably do anyways. Most likely I'm going to pop both. I just want to see if someones run either strain with some encouraing info and pics to make me drool and motivate.


Both those stains have gotten some good reports. I couldn't tell you the pages though.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2018)

Night Rider at 63 days is fading slightly to pale green and yellow. Using less water and getting toward harvest. Some foxtailing starting. Strong lemon and fuel or solvent but if molested gives off an immediate skunky hash blast that is overwhelming. Even moving the container turns everything skunky

Put 4 Butch Cassidy in flower today. Think one is a boy though. They are small and short but very strong and deep green. Very wide leaves and a few maple leaf leaves. Also have 3/5 Pioneer Kush up in solo dirt. Very early.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2018)

Forgot about my 2 Dream Catchers that are at 30days and looking further along than that. They seem leaning more Sativa with quite narrow leaves of light green color. One is much more tricked than the other right now. Average size with branches for training. Having fun here.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 24, 2018)

Also have a 37 day Black Gold f2 a bit on the small side but the BG I have known put on a lot of weight after 50 days.


----------



## ChoppedSalad (Apr 24, 2018)

What strain do you guys recommend for anxiety? I’m waiting on Night Rider, Deputy, and Raindance beans right now. Already thinking about what to grab next


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 24, 2018)

ChoppedSalad said:


> What strain do you guys recommend for anxiety? I’m waiting on Night Rider, Deputy, and Raindance beans right now. Already thinking about what to grab next


I would say anything thats not "uplifting" . Preferably indicas


----------



## Crash32097 (Apr 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> O.B.S. x Mimosa she's getting an extra dose of Mimosa sperm. Jus to insure it makes plenty of seeds. Gonna give a bunch away. Spread the love. There will also be some Jelly Pie x Mimosa and or Texas Butter x Mimosa depending on sex of the jelly pies and Texas butters.
> View attachment 4126439


You don't know me but I'd be more than happy to grow some of those out. I missed out on all the new S1s, had a gorilla glue but it was snatched from my cart before I could clear the payment. Really wanted the purple punch, no luck though. I did end up with cookies n chem, cackleberry, and some others. I wish I had the room to make me a new seed stock, you're one of the lucky few


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter is foul smelling,,all of them,not a LICK of banana....


I'm shocked.


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 24, 2018)

ChoppedSalad said:


> What strain do you guys recommend for anxiety? I’m waiting on Night Rider, Deputy, and Raindance beans right now. Already thinking about what to grab next


Try his CBD oil, it has a nice calming effect.

I also had a guy here that couldn't get enough of my Purple Badlands, said it was the best thing he had for his anxiety.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 24, 2018)

pinoytv said:


> Original Lambingan na may masarap masaya at masarap na usapan. Pinoy Tambayan, Pinoy Channel, Pinoy Tv shows, pinoy1tv, Lambingan TV and Pinoy Ako TV.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter is foul smelling,,all of them,not a LICK of banana....


Bummers on the lack of banana.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


Holy Cow Batman!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter is foul smelling,,all of them,not a LICK of banana....


BOOOO.

That sucks was hoping for someone to get a banana pheno.


I guess texan butthole wasnt as appealing from a marketing perspective lol


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Hit every thing ya got lol.Think on your next round of pics ya can grab a side shot of the OBS so we can see her structure sir?


Sure. It's kindve mainlined. I started to mainline it. And got busy with 15 other stains. But the 6 mains coming off her. Are solid. Close internode spacing. Thick secondary side branching. And quite a few of them as well. She's shaved below. Like first 5 or so nodes of each main. Roughly. But I'll take it out of the tent tomorrow. Take some pics of her. Side shots and whatnot.


----------



## genuity (Apr 24, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Bummers on the lack of banana.


Not at all,it's not really a stardawg funk either...



Cold$moke said:


> BOOOO.
> 
> That sucks was hoping for someone to get a banana pheno.
> 
> ...


I'm sure a few will pop up,plus these are still going,so they may dry into some tasty treats.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 24, 2018)

My sale order arrived today, mimosa, gelato and blizzard bush along with a doobtube. Still no luck with the elusive Greenpoint papers, maybe next time!

Thanks @Gu for the sale and fast shipping.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Not at all,it's not really a stardawg funk either...
> 
> 
> I'm sure a few will pop up,plus these are still going,so they may dry into some tasty treats.


Well that's good to hear!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Apr 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold Nuggets system, is down. I'm sure some of you diamonds and golds that participated on 4/20 know why...
> 
> Give me a few days and I'll have it back up! I promise I wont drop new seeds.


It's good to hear you're still gonna honour those nuggets. That's why greenpoint is #1 for customer support. They stand by their products and service.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

So who all has already popped any packs of the new s1's released? I'm curious as to how they will turn out with the mixed speculations of s1's. We'd all love to see them updates along the way!
I've got purple punch and gorilla glue going, going to run a shorter veg as I've got to get things rolling after some down time.
I'm deeming this day 1 for the Purple Punch and Gorilla Glue, all but one PP have broke soil, mind you that PP wasn't buried until this morning. I had one of each strain break soil within 12 hours of being buried


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

These will be grown in a 4x8, scroged out under 2 315w cmh sun systems with philips 3100k bulbs sitting between 3 seperate 3 cob rails, the luminus cxm22 @3500k and 90 cri, ran at 150 watts each(capabilities of 225 watts each I believe but with summer coming I'm going to run them softer). 
My last run was mainly cmh-1260 watts and a 600w hps. The quality was top notch, buds were not fluffy but not rock hard either. My hopes with this lighting setup is rock hard caked nuggetry


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> These will be grown in a 4x8, scroged out under 2 315w cmh sun systems with philips 3100k bulbs sitting between 3 seperate 3 cob rails, the luminus cxm22 @3500k and 90 cri, ran at 150 watts each(capabilities of 225 watts each I believe but with summer coming I'm going to run them softer).
> My last run was mainly cmh-1260 watts and a 600w hps. The quality was top notch, buds were not fluffy but not rock hard either. My hopes with this lighting setup is rock hard caked nuggetry


What brand cmh do you run


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Apr 24, 2018)

So this will be my first time growing regs. I know all the different ways of sexing and pre flowers and all that. Just want to know what method you guys use to sex a plant ie. Take clones and force flowering or wait till they pre flower. 

Ps hope this is ok to post here.


----------



## Vato_504 (Apr 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> So this will be my first time growing regs. I know all the different ways of sexing and pre flowers and all that. Just want to know what method you guys use to sex a plant ie. Take clones and force flowering or wait till they pre flower.
> 
> Ps hope this is ok to post here.


I just veg mine until they show. I been having a lot of luck with them showing sex while still in 1gal pots. Sometimes they show in solo cups.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2018)

Mimosa S1 the two bigger ones. I'l be popping do si dos S1 this week when they get here. Looks like 2 different phenos


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> BOOOO.
> 
> That sucks was hoping for someone to get a banana pheno.
> 
> ...



lol...

glad i picked up the banana og s1's on 4.20


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I just veg mine until they show. I been having a lot of luck with them showing sex while still in 1gal pots. Sometimes they show in solo cups.


The last 15 seeds from GPS have showed sex in solos minus 1 jelly pie and 1 Texas butter. Which the one jelly pie I just threw in the flower tent yesterday. 5pm this evening was day 2 of 12/12 night cycle. But I'm leaving it in there. As long as it's female I'm hitting it with some mimosa powder or Durban Poison. Every day this Durban impresses me. He is rockn in veg. Maybe hit it with both. One on one side one on the other....


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> What brand cmh do you run


Sun system


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Apr 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sun system


They have those at the TSC down the road from me. A 315 and a 1000. I've looking for input on the 315... How do you feel about yours?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> They have those at the TSC down the road from me. A 315 and a 1000. I've looking for input on the 315... How do you feel about yours?


I like them, the heat coming off them isn't bad and they seem to improve the quality of the bud. The only reason I went with cmh in the first place was because of the extra uv but yeah they will always have their place in my garden. I probably won't mess with hps anymore.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> They have those at the TSC down the road from me. A 315 and a 1000. I've looking for input on the 315... How do you feel about yours?


I also have a 630w double ended cmh (one piece bulb), I'm happy with it but any more cmh purchasing I do would be the 315s. The 630s put off some heat, I'll dig that back out over winter.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Im trying to see how many lbs i can hit with a 750
De 850w max stretched over a 7x7 ish area


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

I use 315s in veg and love them


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I use 315s in veg and love them


Something about them 315s in veg.. The happiest seedlings and vegging plants I've seen were under those, quick growth too.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

Ive been pretty busy lately and dog fucking on this site when I should be doing more productive things , so things haven’t been getting the attention I would like to give ...
Dinner plate for scale  315 rock in veg !


----------



## dandyrandy (Apr 24, 2018)

Copper chem up. Best $14 I ever spent I hope.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 24, 2018)

Here is my 1st Greenpoint grow 
I got theses by accident, and wanted to try something, so they got picked for the test , 
34hrs in PT 10/11 popped 
The other one looks good and will probably pop, but I’m not going to bother with it .


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> Copper chem up. Best $14 I ever spent I hope.


Now that was a good deal


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 24, 2018)

Finally got my order in from the 420 sale. 

Pack of cookies and chem & pack of purple punch. Now just gotta wait for the testers to come in next month 

This was my first order with Greenpoint, and I gotta say I've been impressed with the whole process.

Very fast payment process, fast shipping, and great packaging.

I hope I can find some keepers in these packs


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> .... what method you guys use to sex a plant.


 Before I go to 12/12 I'll try to prune out all the weak branches from every plant. I'll then take the best cuts from each plant, and just toss them in water to keep them alive for about the 2 weeks it takes to sex out their parent plants. From there it's simply choosing the mothers for future use.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2018)

genuity said:


> Texas butter is foul smelling,,all of them,not a LICK of banana....


This is not good news.
I was going to run Texas Butter outdoors but may run it inside & sprout something less stinky for the outdoor crop.


----------



## corners (Apr 24, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Anyone get any tester?!
> I missed it but hell I got some Gorilla Glue #4 and Blizzard Bush at half price. And fast shipping, it'll be here in a couple days. I'm excited to try them out!



I made an order for some Chinook haze, but they wont let me switch my payment method (even though the faq says i can) to credit card after i sent them an email about it, sadly. Kind of bummed.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 24, 2018)

Say what you want but shits about to pop the fuck off over this way.First system's built and set up rest of the shits coming tomorrow.gotta cut the holes in the lids and set up the lights.
Gonna need a ladder to cut these colas down when there finished.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Say what you want but shits about to pop the fuck off over this way.First system's built and set up rest of the shits coming tomorrow.gotta cut the holes in the lids and set up the lights.
> Gonna need a ladder to cut these colas down when there finished.
> 
> View attachment 4126796
> ...


Yeah buddy, shit is gonna get real real. Nice!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 24, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Still no luck with the elusive Greenpoint papers, maybe next time!


Upgrade your shipping for papers.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 24, 2018)

Jelly Pie at day 38.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

corners said:


> I made an order for some Chinook haze, but they wont let me switch my payment method (even though the faq says i can) to credit card after i sent them an email about it, sadly. Kind of bummed.


Did you get a reply? 
I imagine they where swamped from 420

But they are really good about helping out when it comes to customer service. And they respond pretty fast usually

Give it time


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 24, 2018)

Throwing up some Brandywine while I am here, since I got the beans from greenpoint when they were available.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie at day 38. View attachment 4126804 View attachment 4126805


Very nice

What kind of smells?

Awsome on the brandywine too i might get some as a freebie with citrus farmer


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very nice
> 
> What kind of smells?


Thank you. One has had a strong smell of grape soda/fruit roll up. Another has more chem smell, but still with grape undertones.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Throwing up some Brandywine while I am here, since I got the beans from greenpoint when they were available.


How do you like that Brandywine so far? I have a pack that Im sitting on.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 24, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> How do you like that Brandywine so far? I have a pack that Im sitting on.


First time running, so I can only speak of it up to this point, but I am liking it in terms of growth. Good m/f ratio. Popped 5 and got 4 females. They vegged fine. I topped them twice and they handled it well. All are pretty uniform in structure. Sturdy branching, not too excessive stretch. Medium height. Flowers are shaping up nice and dense. Looks like they will finish pretty quick. Smells are kind of sweet. One pheno alone, has a nice citrus/orange smell on the stem rub. The others though, mostly the nose is a cherry or tropical punch kool aid smell.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> First time running, so I can only speak of it up to this point, but I am liking it in terms of growth. Good m/f ratio. Popped 5 and got 4 females. They vegged fine. I topped them twice and they handled it well. All are pretty uniform in structure. Sturdy branching, not too excessive stretch. Medium height. Flowers are shaping up nice and dense. Looks like they will finish pretty quick. Smells are kind of sweet. One pheno alone, has a nice citrus/orange smell on the stem rub. The others though, mostly the nose is a cherry or tropical punch kool aid smell.


Thanks man. I get cherry candy smell from the Humble pie I have, and citrus smell from Citrus Farmer. Ill probably wont be planting Brandywine anytime soon, though still looking forward to see how she turns out for you.


----------



## MrChocolateGrow (Apr 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Say what you want but shits about to pop the fuck off over this way.First system's built and set up rest of the shits coming tomorrow.gotta cut the holes in the lids and set up the lights.
> Gonna need a ladder to cut these colas down when there finished.
> 
> View attachment 4126796
> ...


Nice custom build. Check out Penguin Water chillers. I run my water chiller out doors to vent the heat. I ordered a penguin water chiller without the built in temp controller, and I use an after market version that I control from in doors.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> shits about to pop


Big talk!

Show them buds!


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 25, 2018)

Looks like I've got Jury Duty today.

If you were waiting on a response. It might be a little longer =(


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like I've got Jury Duty today.
> 
> If you were waiting on a response. It might be a little longer =(


Many are called but few are chosen.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2018)

Just bring a book to read on the bill of rights and one on jury nullification. You will be out in no time.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2018)

Night Rider has shot several nanners overnight and will exit today. She is at 64 days on 10/14 under 3500k 90cri COBs and the trichs have a few more clear than I like but also amber. Aprox 30%clear, 55% cloudy, 15%amber. Not as skunky at chop but very strong fuel and very piney.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 25, 2018)

bobvilla777 said:


> Finally got my order in from the 420 sale.
> 
> Pack of cookies and chem & pack of purple punch. Now just gotta wait for the testers to come in next month
> 
> ...


this is my exact problem with his system for sending out testers. there are people who've dumped hundreds, even thousands into his beans and then someone who makes their first order is able to get testers. what a stupid system and frustrating for the people who spend lots of cash on GPS then don't get them.

please @Gu~ have another wave of testers and this time make sure they go to loyal customers, not people who haven't even ordered before!

no offense to you bob, you were just taking advantage of free seeds. it's his choice of stupid ways of sending out testers that is still bothering me days later.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just bring a book to read on the bill of rights and *one on jury nullification*. You will be out in no time.



what they don't want us jurors to know.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> this is my exact problem with his system for sending out testers. there are people who've dumped hundreds, even thousands into his beans and then someone who makes their first order is able to get testers. what a stupid system and frustrating for the people who spend lots of cash on GPS then don't get them.
> 
> please @Gu~ have another wave of testers and this time make sure they go to loyal customers, not people who haven't even ordered before!
> 
> no offense to you bob, you were just taking advantage of free seeds. it's his choice of stupid ways of sending out testers that is still bothering me days later.


He released testers early for purchased to people with diamond status...so the ones who have spent $1000s had them available before the drop even happened. The system seems fine to me. I'm not going to complain that I didn't get testers or that I didn't get access to the early drop because I haven't spent enough to be a diamond member. #littlefishbigpond


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> He released testers early for purchased to people with diamond status...so the ones who have spent $1000s had them available before the drop even happened. The system seems fine to me. I'm not going to complain that I didn't get testers or that I didn't get access to the early drop because I haven't spent enough to be a diamond member. #littlefishbigpond


even that was strange. free to completely new buyers who've spent nothing, but charging your whales? seems ass backwards.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> even that was strange. free to completely new buyers who've spent nothing, but charging your whales? seems ass backwards.


You pay to guarantee that you get them...or wait till the drop and doubt that you get them. If they have spent thousands already then $30 on some testers is just a drop in the bucket to those members.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> You pay to guarantee that you get them...or wait till the drop and doubt that you get them. If they have spent thousands already then $30 on some testers is just a drop in the bucket to those members.


Just focus on price per pack and you'll be fine. 

The rewards system has gotten a bit wonky...


----------



## Ginger Viking (Apr 25, 2018)

If you check the website every day as a bronze member you will have earned $36.50 over the course of a year...that is more than enough to grab a free pack in the auction. A free pack of seeds just for checking the site daily. I usually look everyday just to see if the auction is up.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2018)

My history is 15 total packs for $377.21 or $25.15/pack at my mailbox. Seems reasonable enough for fire weed seed!


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> this is my exact problem with his system for sending out testers. there are people who've dumped hundreds, even thousands into his beans and then someone who makes their first order is able to get testers. what a stupid system and frustrating for the people who spend lots of cash on GPS then don't get them.
> 
> please @Gu~ have another wave of testers and this time make sure they go to loyal customers, not people who haven't even ordered before!
> 
> no offense to you bob, you were just taking advantage of free seeds. it's his choice of stupid ways of sending out testers that is still bothering me days later.


I can understand your frustration, but honestly it's no different then any other drops of items online. Literally anyone can get their hands on it if they time it correctly. It's just like when shoe collectors try to get a new rare shoe on a website. There are collectors, resellers, and first time buyers that are all trying to get their hands on the same shoes. And I bet more often then not, the first time people and the people who just want to get them to resell at a ridiculous price to the collectors get their hands on them more often than not. Actually I can tell you that happens from experience, as I know people who just resell stuff like that. 

Again, I can understand your frustration, but for me, I woke up at 6am PST and sat there refreshing the site for an hour and a half. So it's not like I stumbled upon the website and just happened to get a pack. I planned on getting in the site early just like everyone else. And yes, it happened to be my first time ordering seeds from them. 

Anyways, I plan on giving as much info as possible on these testers, and hopefully they turn out well enough to be released to everyone later.

No offense taken and I'm not trying to throw any hate. Just giving my opinion on it. 

Peace


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 25, 2018)

I will say it again, who the fuck cares about rewards programs,auctions, or any other fluff if the gear is good? I didn't buy any of my packs because of how cheap they were. If the gear is good , the full regular price that is being charged, is cheap enough. 
I would rather pay a small fortune for solid kickass genetics, then get a deal on shitty genetics.
Cheers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> even that was strange. free to completely new buyers who've spent nothing, but charging your whales? seems ass backwards.


The whales as you put it were allowed to buy one of each strain versus regular folks only got a chance for one. So with a discount code the diamond members got 8 packs of fire for 200$ roughly. I hardly would consider that being screwed over.

The tester drop was a marketing tactic to draw in tons of people to buy from Gu and it worked alot of his strains sold out. I for one am happy Gu did it like this so many people can get a chance to try new gear and get more honest feedback out of it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> even that was strange. free to completely new buyers who've spent nothing, but charging your whales? seems ass backwards.


On the other side , think about how many people it brought to the site and how many 1st time buyer he got from it . Great marketing, can’t win them all , I’ll try again next time, 
Once someone sees how easy it is to order and there customer service is the best I’ve seen at a bank , they will be returning customers . I made a 2nd order before I even got the 1st one


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 25, 2018)

What is everyone seeing for wait times on Cannaventure ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What is everyone seeing for wait times on Cannaventure ?


Mine usually came a day after the green point


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 25, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If you check the website every day as a bronze member you will have earned $36.50 over the course of a year...that is more than enough to grab a free pack in the auction. A free pack of seeds just for checking the site daily. I usually look everyday just to see if the auction is up.


Sometimes my nuggets load for the day sometimes they dont


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What is everyone seeing for wait times on Cannaventure ?


I received an email saying my LVTK shipped yesterday.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 25, 2018)

I’m still waiting from April 9th


----------



## tman42 (Apr 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What is everyone seeing for wait times on Cannaventure ?


My Greenpoint order came yesterday and the CannaVenture order should be in tomorrow so only a couple days difference for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m still waiting from April 9th


I'd ping GU on email.
Did you get a tracking number? 

I had a pack of Jelly Pie get lost in the mail back in January but GU sent a replacement, no problem-o.


----------



## charface (Apr 25, 2018)

If this thread isn't really for updates
I get it, just tell me.

I figure what better way to get a review than to watch it happen.

So these cookie wrecks

Today I hit them with a light dose of amino, why?
Because people give me shit and rather than waste it I try to use it.

And I think its a good idea.

These things wake up in my shed to t5 light, I wake up shortly after that and put them in a spit in the yard that is shady and sunny throughout the day.
Being careful to let them acclimate.

Its been a few days and they are handling it very well.

The other thing I do is blast them with a hose right in their fucking faces.
Sometimes a couple times throughout the day. Makes them strong.

They look pretty freaked out here because I just blasted them.

Ill update if anything comes up but for now they are in a position to establish the roots and start that explosive growth we all hope for.



Huge fabric pots to come. 
Not California huge, washington state huge. 65s roughly


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd ping GU on email.
> Did you get a tracking number?
> 
> I had a pack of Jelly Pie get lost in the mail back in January but GU sent a replacement, no problem-o.


I found the email n tracked it, shows it leaving San Fran then nothing. I emailed them the #ers ...
I’m not to worried about it, GPS is great . I didnt look at the emails til today n didn’t know where it was being shipped from .
I’ve had seeds take over a month .
( not from GPS)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 25, 2018)

Has anyone popped and grown out a full pack of Night Rider?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like I've got Jury Duty today.
> 
> If you were waiting on a response. It might be a little longer =(


well hurry up and give the victim a fair trial, hang em hi and git back to work Gu


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 25, 2018)

hey folks, anybody ever have payment issues. Ive been dealing with these p----ix people (not trying to blast payment processors so if anybody needs clarification id be happy to add a few more letters lol) for the past week and Im just about to give up. Am I falling for an elaborate scam or are these people legit because Ive felt like Ive given these people more info than should be necessary.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 25, 2018)

the gnome said:


> well hurry up and give the victim a fair trial, hang em hi and git back to work Gu


If it's canna related, nullification.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> hey folks, anybody ever have payment issues. Ive been dealing with these p----ix people (not trying to blast payment processors so if anybody needs clarification id be happy to add a few more letters lol) for the past week and Im just about to give up. Am I falling for an elaborate scam or are these people legit because Ive felt like Ive given these people more info than should be necessary.


 I get an email from them saying my credit card has been changed, but I think it says if the payment fails to call your CC and authorize the payment, your cc might decline it because it’s outta country , I travel so thinking that’s y I didn’t have to call in.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I get an email from them saying my credit card has been changed, but I think it says if the payment fails to call your CC and authorize the payment, your cc might decline it because it’s outta country , I travel so thinking that’s y I didn’t have to call in.


Thanks for the reply! They said my billing address didnt match their file (even though its been the only billing address for the card) and they wanted me to verify an address I literally haven't been associated with in almost 15 years. I'm just glad to hear that it is indeed GP processor and not a scam (ive been getting tons of scam calls.. latest is the IRS fraud department lol I like wasting those pricks time)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks for the reply! They said my billing address didnt match their file (even though its been the only billing address for the card) and they wanted me to verify an address I literally haven't been associated with in almost 15 years. I'm just glad to hear that it is indeed GP processor and not a scam (ive been getting tons of scam calls..* latest is the IRS fraud department lol I like wasting those pricks time*)


Me too. I figure for every scammer I fuck with on the phone I'm saving some poor uninformed elderly person from falling for their line of bullshit and losing what little income they may have for the month.

Kinda like a therapeutic public service, LOL


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Me too. I figure for every scammer I fuck with on the phone I'm saving some poor uninformed elderly person from falling for their line of bullshit and losing what little income they may have for the month.
> 
> Kinda like a therapeutic public service, LOL


It is one of the perks of living in a seniors county. Every single scam that calls I fuck with as long as possible. Not gonna lie it is extremely entertaining sometimes.
Cheers


----------



## the gnome (Apr 25, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is one of the perks of living in a seniors county. Every single scam that calls I fuck with as long as possible. Not gonna lie it is extremely entertaining sometimes.
> Cheers


yrs ago I'd put up an item on craigs list and the nigerian scammers descended like leaves dropping in fall.
I would try and see how many checks they would send me. it cost them $20 or so to express it to me.
I would give them the loine my grand son tore up the last check etc etc 
when they got fed up and thought they were being scammmed I sent them a pic of my little Cavalier King Charles mix tearing up the last check sent to me... 
I even got one scammer to send me $25 lol 
but thats another story


----------



## the gnome (Apr 25, 2018)

charface said:


> So these cookie wrecks
> These things wake up in my shed to t5 light, I wake up shortly after that and put them in a spit in the yard that is shady and sunny throughout the day.
> Being careful to let them acclimate.
> 
> ...


they look like they're about to outgrow the T5s,
taking them out is a smart move and let em soak up the sunshine, I do it when things are ok to do it.
when ever it rains I put out and hit em heavy with fertz.
something about rainwater make em happy happy to the max.
dunno if it's the nitrates produced when lightening happens
but plants seem to grow a couple inch in a few days when they get a good soaking 
in the rain,
back in the 70s I would hike out to my grows when rain was incoming
hit em with fertz and fuggin big magic ensued


----------



## charface (Apr 25, 2018)

the gnome said:


> they look like they're about to outgrow the T5s,
> taking them out is a smart move and let em soak up the sunshine, I do it when things are ok to do it.
> when ever it rains I put out and hit em heavy with fertz.
> something about rainwater make em happy happy to the max.
> ...


I agree on the t5s
I only use them to stop flowering now. 
And we have no shortage of rain here. Lol


----------



## the gnome (Apr 25, 2018)

keep us posted on the cookie wrecks
looking good too
I haven't seen much posted on them but i started a pak recently.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2018)

Someone asked for side pics of my OBS to see the structure. I pulled her legs apart and did a slight fan removal.

Orange Blossom Special × Mimosa


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 25, 2018)

@Gu~ I sent you tracking for two orders. I emailed you and told ya I was putting both m.o. in one. I emailed you the wrong tracking number. And I tried to email you the right one. But it keeps coming back. Unknown server mail undeliverable. Jus seeing if you got it


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 25, 2018)

Couldn't help myself. Popping two of each


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks for the reply! They said my billing address didnt match their file (even though its been the only billing address for the card) and they wanted me to verify an address I literally haven't been associated with in almost 15 years. I'm just glad to hear that it is indeed GP processor and not a scam (ive been getting tons of scam calls.. latest is the IRS fraud department lol I like wasting those pricks time)


I called packoshit who then told me to call my bank to clear charge, I called bank and they said they seen no attempt to charge my card and I tried to explain to them it was a legit charge overseas that I wanted to approve but the bank workers acted like I just asked them a riddle, so I call thefix back who told me nothing changed so I called my bank again and they still were clueless.

Needless to say I ended up sending a money order, lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 25, 2018)

Dropped some Greenpoint (and other) seeds to kick off my outdoor season.

From left to right, top to bottom: GP The Deputy, Hazeman White Grapes, GP Sundance Kid, BOG Blue Moon Rocks, GP Orange Blossom Special, GP Nightrider.
 

Each strain has its own tray, seeds are in rooter plugs soaked with seaweed water. I started 5 of each in the hopes that I get one lady of each that's worth devoting the whole season to. These will be 100% outdoor grown, from sprout to harvest.

Hope all goes well this year.

Cheers all.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 25, 2018)

Most reps working for your CC company will only see what the problem is if it is on their end. I.e. expired card, over limit, fraud has blocked your card due to suspicious purchases and things like that. If problem is on payofix's end then your bank has no ability to do anything to make the purchase go through and that's where reps usually reply with your card is fine, I don't see any issues blah blah blah. 

These companies never want to do any work and ALWAYS send you in circles.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2018)

Idk if anyone knew this about the #45, but now I'm a little more stoked about having these seeds.


----------



## THT (Apr 25, 2018)

Mildly interesting Bodega Bubblegum sprout. Normally the second set of true leaves have the three blades/fingers, this one has two sets of singles...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Dropped some Greenpoint (and other) seeds to kick off my outdoor season.
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom: GP The Deputy, Hazeman White Grapes, GP Sundance Kid, BOG Blue Moon Rocks, GP Orange Blossom Special, GP Nightrider.
> View attachment 4127219
> ...


I was happy with the 5 grapes 13 by hazeman I just ran. I had issues with shitty tupur soilless mix, but 4/5 female, all had grape smell with one being a grape soda smell, I got her clone in flower now. I heard that the white grapes has a good grape flavor going too.

The green point seeds should do great on their end too, I'm interesting in how the deputy turns out for you as I also snagged a pack looking for old Banner leaner. Good luck pheno hunting.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was happy with the 5 grapes 13 by hazeman I just ran. I had issues with shitty tupur soilless mix, but 4/5 female, all had grape smell with one being a grape soda smell, I got her clone in flower now. I heard that the white grapes has a good grape flavor going too.
> 
> The green point seeds should do great on their end too, I'm interesting in how the deputy turns out for you as I also snagged a pack looking for old Banner leaner. Good luck pheno hunting.


Thanks.

I didn't even know I had the White Grapes. When I found them, I thought of your Grape 13 grow and decided to run them. I'm definitely looking forward to seeing how Gu~'s gear performs under the Southern California sun.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum Day 70 

Chop or wait?


----------



## the gnome (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


IMO it's time for Chinese take out, it's CHOP SUEY TIME!
it ought to be ready to go @70 and those bootiful red hairs will give the cured nugz class


----------



## bobvilla777 (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


WOW beautiful plant!

What's the smell on her like? I'm considering this strain for my next order.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


Looking Good! In my opinion Id give another week, very close, but those long white hairs tell me more's to come. Ofcoarse it all comes down to the colors of the trichs and your preference.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


I'd let them calyxes fatten up a bit more, maybe another week?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


I would give it some more time.... Damn that's beautiful though.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

bobvilla777 said:


> WOW beautiful plant!
> 
> What's the smell on her like? I'm considering this strain for my next order.


Thanks! She smells like juicy fruit gum.



macsnax said:


> I would give it some more time.... Damn that's beautiful though.


Thanks man!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks guys! Im still debating, but im sure 5-7 days more wouldn't hurt.


----------



## klx (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks! She smells like juicy fruit gum.
> 
> 
> Thanks man!


I have grown a few bubblegum strains and never found and actual bubble gum smelling pheno so you gotta be happy with that.

Although at 11 weeks it better be damn good lol


----------



## Useful Seeds (Apr 25, 2018)

I ran the Indiana Bubblegum for a few years, always finished in roughly 9 weeks. But the Chem is obviously making ya wait a bit...lol. Like others have said...give it a lil longer...then decide how ya feel about givin that beautiful gal the axe.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum Day 70
> 
> Chop or wait?
> View attachment 4127253 View attachment 4127255 View attachment 4127258


Thanks for posting those as I have five Bodega bubblegum females going right now in a pheno hunt. 77 days is really a bit longer than I want though...


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 25, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks guys! Im still debating, but im sure 5-7 days more wouldn't hurt.


The way I've always figured it in this position, is that the grower owes it to themselves to let it hit it's peak. You've put in too much work to settle for a step down from top shelf, what's another week after 12+ weeks invested  
I had some plants said to be done in the 50s that were took to upper 70s/lower 80s. This may sound blunt but early harvested weed is garbage, go that extra bit


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 25, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Thanks for posting those as I have five Bodega bubblegum females going right now in a pheno hunt. 77 days is really a bit longer than I want though...


I hear you man. Website says 50-60 days. Im sure there are phenos that finish around that time. Im going to let her go 5-7 days more.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 25, 2018)

What happened to the nuggets? Mine are all gone, even the tab in accounts for nuggets is gone.

Is this for everyone that the nuggets are gone?



Nuggets!


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 25, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What happened to the nuggets? Mine are all gone, even the tab in accounts for nuggets is gone.
> 
> Is this for everyone that the nuggets are gone?
> 
> Nuggets!


Apparently 420 broke the nuggets and Gu~ took them offline to fix I think.


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 25, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Got my Cbd oil the other day , and i gotta say, this stuff is really working ! I feel like a new man at times. Im a farmer and construction worker so i am up early and go to bed late and am always in pain and stressed out. On top of the daily grind i have chronic lymes disease. I took a cple droppers as recommended and I actually slept strait through the night the past 2 nights and woke up feeling normal (no pain), for the first time in at least 3 years. Ontop of that my anxiety is waaay down and i can focus in tasks much easier. Kinda unbelieveable realy.


Hey Kemosabe, great news that the CBD oil is working for you in such a big way! My wife also suffers from chronic Lyme. She's never tried pure CBD oil for it tho. Have you had good results with CBD suppressing your lyme symptoms before this? 

I purchased a couple bottles of the oil on 420 in hopes that it'll do the trick for her. We shall see. Perhaps Gu~ is producing the ultimate Lyme tonic? Let's hope!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 25, 2018)

I grew white grapes by hazeman

If i remember they where not bad

But i cant remember why i didnt rerun it or buy more gota find my notes haha

Was a few years ago when everyone wanted grape stomper anything lol


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 26, 2018)

MrChocolateGrow said:


> Beautiful. What does she smell like? Balanced, or Blue dream dominant?


Sorry MrChoc, just noticed your inquiry, she surprised me all thru early flowering it smelled of overripe fruit but the final weeks more of the daddy chem smell started, only a week or so in the curing jar a coffee-fruit smell is returning, having just done my first smoke test (little early I know) immediately after exhale she curls your hair from all the energy (might be too much for some) but after a few minutes the happy mellow Bluedream side relaxes your nerves and you get that warm hug all is right in the world feeling! The taste of bergamot and fruit hang for 10-15min, goes great with my earl gray in the a.m.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Someone asked for side pics of my OBS to see the structure. I pulled her legs apart and did a slight fan removal.
> 
> Orange Blossom Special × Mimosa
> View attachment 4127171 View attachment 4127172 View attachment 4127174 View attachment 4127175 View attachment 4127176 View attachment 4127177


Looking good whyte: all my OBS upper leaves pray to the lights as well, always figured it was a good indicator they are happy..... I like the idea of OBS & Mimosa thanks for the update


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 26, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Sorry MrChoc, just noticed your inquiry, she surprised me all thru early flowering it smelled of overripe fruit but the final weeks more of the daddy chem smell started, only a week or so in the curing jar a coffee-fruit smell is returning, having just done my first smoke test (little early I know) immediately after exhale she curls your hair from all the energy (might be too much for some) but after a few minutes the happy mellow Bluedream side relaxes your nerves and you get that warm hug all is right in the world feeling! The taste of bergamot and fruit hang for 10-15min, goes great with my earl gray in the a.m.


I love gray tea. Goes good with any herb that' fruity smelling and tasting


----------



## numberfour (Apr 26, 2018)

Sky Pilot


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Someone asked for side pics of my OBS to see the structure. I pulled her legs apart and did a slight fan removal.
> 
> Orange Blossom Special × Mimosa
> View attachment 4127171 View attachment 4127172 View attachment 4127174 View attachment 4127175 View attachment 4127176 View attachment 4127177



Thanks for the pics WW.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 26, 2018)

@whytewidow yeah


whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special × Mimosa
> View attachment 4127171 View attachment 4127172 View attachment 4127174 View attachment 4127175 View attachment 4127176 View attachment 4127177


those are going to be some chunky stacked up colas once those fill in


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Thanks for the pics WW.


No problem.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> what's another week after 12+ weeks invested


Answer: 13 + weeks, aka gtf outta the tent.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 26, 2018)

Looks like I should have waited one more day 
Once I cull some males I’m going to pop theses

Thanks CannaVenture & GreenPoint Seeds


----------



## feva (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Looks like I should have waited one more day View attachment 4127483
> Once I cull some males I’m going to pop theses
> 
> Thanks CannaVenture & GreenPoint Seeds


Sweet stickers, My bad ive been collecting stickers for like 30 damn years. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Looks like I should have waited one more day View attachment 4127483
> Once I cull some males I’m going to pop theses
> 
> Thanks CannaVenture & GreenPoint Seeds


I'm growing five 'Half and Half' by cannaventure and have had zero problems.
Gonna transplant to 3 gallon bags today and stick em outdoors. They should be tough enough by now.
I'll snap a pic of my best plant.
They look like they're going to stay fairly short. Probably max out around 4 feet.
-- edit --
Half and Half (Cookie Wreck x Harlequin) 

Half gallon pot.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm growing five 'Half and Half' by cannaventure and have had zero problems.
> Gonna transplant to 3 gallon bags today and stick em outdoors. They should be tough enough by now.
> I'll snap a pic of my best plant.
> They look like they're going to stay fairly short. Probably max out around 4 feet.


I’m keeping my snow tires on the truck for a couple more weeks 
Nothing going outside around here anytime soon


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 26, 2018)

feva said:


> Sweet stickers, My bad ive been collecting stickers for like 30 damn years. lol


I have a cabinet that I keep nutes n gear etc and I stick them on the inside . I’ll probably never be able to part with it because of them ,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m keeping my snow tires on the truck for a couple more weeks
> Nothing going outside around here anytime soon


Yeah, you're right -- I may be too hasty. It's 80 degrees today so I'm eager to get everything going. 

Mrs. Stool says plants shouldn't go outside until mothers day, and based on the trays of dead flowers that went out early, she could be right.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, you're right -- I may be too hasty. It's 80 degrees today so I'm eager to get everything going.
> 
> Mrs. Stool says plants shouldn't go outside until mothers day, and based on the trays of dead flowers that went out early, she could be right.


Im with the miss on that , I find it good to put them out on nice days , little more each time , 
Every time I went from inside to straight outside , they always stall out for a week or more . 
I haven’t done outdoors in a long time , but going to run males outdoors this year. , around here anytime I’ve put out before June it’s bites my in the ass .


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Im with the miss on that , I find it good to put them out on nice days , little more each time ,
> Every time I went from inside to straight outside , they always stall out for a week or more .
> I haven’t done outdoors in a long time , but going to run males outdoors this year. , around here anytime I’ve put out before June it’s bites my in the ass .


June 1st is the gold standard for me also.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Looks like I should have waited one more day View attachment 4127483
> Once I cull some males I’m going to pop theses
> 
> Thanks CannaVenture & GreenPoint Seeds


I throw mine in the special trash that gets burned.I see some of these guys put them on the walls and light fixtures.Last thing i wanna do if my doors get kicked in is have them trying to get me for interstate travel of the seeds and the seed banks getting shut down.Would fuck it up for everyone else.I throw away every shred of that shit.
Wish some of these other guys in not so friendly states would do the same.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I throw mine in the special trash that gets burned.I see some of these guys put them on the walls and light fixtures.Last thing i wanna do if my doors get kicked in is have them trying to get me for interstate travel of the seeds and the seed banks getting shut down.Would fuck it up for everyone else.I throw away every shred of that shit.
> Wish some of these other guys in not so friendly states would do the same.


Just out of curiosity, how is it that you see that as a bigger security threat to you then the fact that I can simple enter greenpointseeds into google and you pop in at least 3 separate forums , not including instagram? 
Seems to me you should smarten the fuck up yourself, outlaw......
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Just out of curiosity, how is it that you see that as a bigger security threat to you then the fact that I can simple enter greenpointseeds into google and you pop in at least 3 separate forums , not including instagram?
> Seems to me you should smarten the fuck up yourself, outlaw......
> Cheers


Are you mentally retarded?My online screen name is just a screen name.It does not exist in my grow room.Its not wired into my grow space.A empty us mail package or greenpoint sticker stuck to a hood will let the fuzz know where i got my gear.It's not what you know its what you can prove.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Are you mentally retarded?My online screen name is just a screen name.It does not exist in my grow room.Its not wired into my grow space.A empty us mail package or greenpoint sticker stuck to a hood will let the fuzz know where i got my gear.It's not what you know its what you can prove.


I think you need to learn the law a little better. Also I did notice a few of your posts on other forums saying they were from some such and such smartphone device. 
I hate you and you also are not found of me. That being said once again I am offering some advice. Enough of about you can already be found online to use against you. Do with that knowledge whatever you like. Even thinking you are a straight goof I still do not want to see you locked up over this plant.
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

I use 2 devices only and never log on unless I'm connected through this.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I think you need to learn the law a little better. Also I did notice a few of your posts on other forums saying they were from some such and such smartphone device.
> I hate you and you also are not found of me. That being said once again I am offering some advice. Enough of about you can already be found online to use against you. Do with that knowledge whatever you like. Even thinking you are a straight goof I still do not want to see you locked up over this plant.
> Cheers


Impossible.there is no way it would say that.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2018)

Burn barrels are handy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Burn barrels are handy.


Ah, the not-so-good old days when everyone in my neighborhood burned their trash in the back yard. 

Some of that shit was highly toxic. One of my neighbors burned some old stereo equipment and it almost made me puke.


----------



## kds710 (Apr 26, 2018)

You guys dont rock a GreenPointSeeds.com bumper sticker on the ride??


----------



## JeffeK (Apr 26, 2018)

kds710 said:


> You guys dont rock a GreenPointSeeds.com bumper sticker on the ride??


Gu~ should be selling GPS stickers and swag!
I put all my stickers on the beer fridge.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ah, the not-so-good old days when everyone in my neighborhood burned their trash in the back yard.
> 
> Some of that shit was highly toxic. One of my neighbors burned some old stereo equipment and it almost made me puke.


wow.. now that takes me back decades to the 60s. we lived north of denver in the burbs, 
everyone had a concrete *burn barrel* for trash. 
I loved that thing, I mean where else was a little kid allowed to play with fire


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 26, 2018)

the gnome said:


> wow.. now that takes me back decades to the 60s. we lived north of denver in the burbs,
> everyone had a concrete *burn barrel* for trash.
> I loved that thing, I mean where else was a little kid allowed to play with fire


Concrete? 
Wow, that's fancy. 

We used old 55 gallon barrels. They'd rust out after a couple years of heavy use.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I use 2 devices only and never log on unless I'm connected through this.
> View attachment 4127583


You do realize that is only a mirror. You phone can still be pinged from that location. You are sending udp packets to from that location. Those apps are not as secure as you think. So even when you lock VPN on your phone. Even with your little key lock on your taskbar. Your phone can be found easily. Just a heads up. Even if you would pay for the unlocked version (full version) which clearly you don't. You have to do more than open a VPN app to disappear. Good luck.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2018)

View attachment 4127642 TTACH]


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You do realize that is only a mirror. You phone can still be pinged from that location. You are sending udp packets to from that location. Those apps are not as secure as you think. So even when you lock VPN on your phone. Even with your little key lock on your taskbar. Your phone can be found easily. Just a heads up. Even if you would pay for the unlocked version (full version) which clearly you don't. You have to do more than open a VPN app to disappear. Good luck.


HUH?I pay 12 dollars a month for the service.Its a full service.I use to get Notices from the feds for software and Movie copyright infringement.Almost went to prison for that shit.Started using a VPN a while back and NEVER got another letter.If the Feds and copyright nerds cant track my IP for copyright infringement I highly doubt the local LEO can get through.
And the phone uses the service just the same as the laptop does.The VPN puts your identity behind a wall.Its what i pay for.
I also only use Offshore servers in countries that have subpoena laws.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> use to get Notices from the feds for software and Movie copyright infringement


Were you torrenting the shit, or what? 

Always heard about that shit, but never met anyone that ever got popped.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Were you torrenting the shit, or what?
> 
> Always heard about that shit, but never met anyone that ever got popped.


Yeah man,back when demonoid and,isohunt and kickass torrents was the shit.pirated all kinds of shit.had website with PayPal and took donations on hard to find shit.
Use to use athena and proxy servers to crack porn sites and sell the logins.shit was more fun than profitable.back in the days of Yahoo chat shit was crazy.
I got popped for sure.long story short I beat everything but after I moved I downloaded a couple movies and got copyright notices from isp.
Switched to VPN Express a year and a half ago and havny gotten another letter.only reason I started to post on these forums.otherwise no way in hell I would be here.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 26, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> who got some of the Stardawg Bx2 testers? bet those are so fire !!!!


I sir.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man,back when demonoid and,isohunt and kickass torrents was the shit.pirated all kinds of shit.had website with PayPal and took donations on hard to find shit.
> Use to use athena and proxy servers to crack porn sites and sell the logins.shit was more fun than profitable.back in the days of Yahoo chat shit was crazy.
> I got popped for sure.long story short I beat everything but after I moved I downloaded a couple movies and got copyright notices from isp.
> Switched to VPN Express a year and a half ago and havny gotten another letter.only reason I started to post on these forums.otherwise no way in hell I would be here.


So you started posting everywhere online because you stopped getting letters from the Feds? 
Also I am wondering if their are any other criminal activities you have been involved with that you would like to openly admit on a public forum?
I feel bad for anyone who has anything to do with you. You have once again proven yourself to be a complete fucking moron. In the outlaw world you are obviously a rat just waitin to snitch. 
Complete fucking joke.

Cheers


----------



## 1kemosabe (Apr 26, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Hey Kemosabe, great news that the CBD oil is working for you in such a big way! My wife also suffers from chronic Lyme. She's never tried pure CBD oil for it tho. Have you had good results with CBD suppressing your lyme symptoms before this?
> 
> I purchased a couple bottles of the oil on 420 in hopes that it'll do the trick for her. We shall see. Perhaps Gu~ is producing the ultimate Lyme tonic? Let's hope!


This is my first time using CBD oil. I was on heavy opiates for a time and have recently gotten off them completly. The opiates worked so so but created more problems than they solved. So far the CBD oil has done much better than the opiates. I was in pain daily and it has been atleast a week since ive had severe pain. And i can sleep !! I am kinda in aww to be honest. 

Feel free to p.m me as to not clog up the thread.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> This is my first time using CBD oil. I was on heavy opiates for a time and have recently gotten off them completly. The opiates worked so so but created more problems than they solved. So far the CBD oil has done much better than the opiates. I was in pain daily and it has been atleast a week since ive had severe pain. And i can sleep !! I am kinda in aww to be honest.
> 
> Feel free to p.m me as to not clog up the thread.


If anything belongs here in this thread, its this kind of post. Glad to hear its working for you. I have had severe back issues myself for over 15 yrs and will not take opioids of any kind, so to think that there is potential relief out there is encouraging. I think I might get a bottle to sample because of your experience. Thx for sharing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> So you started posting everywhere online because you stopped getting letters from the Feds?
> Also I am wondering if their are any other criminal activities you have been involved with that you would like to openly admit on a public forum?
> I feel bad for anyone who has anything to do with you. You have once again proven yourself to be a complete fucking moron. In the outlaw world you are obviously a rat just waitin to snitch.
> Complete fucking joke.
> ...


Not really following what your saying.I got my shit together is all you need to know.you obviously dont know who the fuck I am lol.Not even a clue.I only post on two forums and very rarely on ic.i never post on IG and never on facebook.the only reason were even having this conversation is because your just a straight up hater.everything I say you pick apart and just have to be a complete dick.
You dont have a clue who I am or the people I associate with.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Put that clown back on ignore for life.sorry for clogging up the thread arguing with this bafoon.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not really following what your saying.I got my shit together is all you need to know.you obviously dont know who the fuck I am lol.Not even a clue.I only post on two forums and very rarely on ic.i never post on IG and never on facebook.the only reason were even having this conversation is because your just a straight up hater.everything I say you pick apart and just have to be a complete dick.
> You dont have a clue who I am or the people I associate with.


I am not just a straight up hater. I hate you because you are a straight up punk. You actually keep proving my point with each and every one of your posts.
Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I sir.


sweet, would love to see what you come up with when you grow them out.

good luck !!!!


----------



## kds710 (Apr 26, 2018)

Doesnt get more childish than online back and forth shit talk but these last couple pages make a stoned person laugh for sure thanks guys. But those testers though. Who got in on that gmo x star dawg and the bx2 can we be tight?


----------



## tman42 (Apr 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> This is my first time using CBD oil. I was on heavy opiates for a time and have recently gotten off them completly. The opiates worked so so but created more problems than they solved. So far the CBD oil has done much better than the opiates. I was in pain daily and it has been atleast a week since ive had severe pain. And i can sleep !! I am kinda in aww to be honest.
> 
> Feel free to p.m me as to not clog up the thread.


I just started using the Greenpoint CBD oil also for neck and back pain (two level fusion in my neck) but the best thing to come out of this so far is how well I am sleeping also. I feel like I am getting way better quality of sleep then I got before and I'm not waking up in pain like before. This has been my first week using it so hopefully this continues for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kds710 (Apr 26, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I just started using the Greenpoint CBD oil also for neck and back pain (two level fusion in my neck) but the best thing to come out of this so far is how well I am sleeping also. I feel like I am getting way better quality of sleep then I got before and I'm not waking up in pain like before. This has been my first week using it so hopefully this continues for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Rollitup mobile app


I'm definitely going to give the CBD Everyday a try and try to introduce it to my grandfather. This'll be the first CBD product I give a shot but the reviews like yours have been convincing enough thank you


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 26, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Doesnt get more childish than online back and forth shit talk but these last couple pages make a stoned person laugh for sure thanks guys. But those testers though. Who got in on that gmo x star dawg and the bx2 can we be tight?



this ^^^^


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Doesnt get more childish than online back and forth shit talk but these last couple pages make a stoned person laugh for sure thanks guys. But those testers though. Who got in on that gmo x star dawg and the bx2 can we be tight?


Again I apologize for arguing with the rollitup royal mounted cop that came down off his high horse to explain United states law to me.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 26, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> This is my first time using CBD oil. I was on heavy opiates for a time and have recently gotten off them completly. The opiates worked so so but created more problems than they solved. So far the CBD oil has done much better than the opiates. I was in pain daily and it has been atleast a week since ive had severe pain. And i can sleep !! I am kinda in aww to be honest.
> 
> Feel free to p.m me as to not clog up the thread.


I have boo coo back problems after a fall thru a roof, I tried some online CBD a few years ago did nothing then I found a great strain of mj things are much better, I did just order a bottle of GP cbd to see if it was a purity issue with the previous oil, since I know now there are tons of fake cbd oils about... Tried 2 to 1, 1 to 1 cbd thc strains but so far no luck but they were dispensary products.... Thanks for the heads up kemo!


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In everyone’s experience, what has been the fastest strain from GPS?


For me, doc holiday so far.


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 26, 2018)

Chucking in a few chem dd aka garlix and copperchem seeds today.
And stop being slack and actually put some pics once theres something to see.
Need more pictures, info and reports of gu gear in this here thread


----------



## roony (Apr 26, 2018)

Got my 420 order added blizzard bush and the deputy two my GP stash got a sticker and a dube tube aswell super pumped to pop some of these after outdoor season


----------



## dstroy (Apr 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You do realize that is only a mirror. You phone can still be pinged from that location. You are sending udp packets to from that location. Those apps are not as secure as you think. So even when you lock VPN on your phone. Even with your little key lock on your taskbar. Your phone can be found easily. Just a heads up. Even if you would pay for the unlocked version (full version) which clearly you don't. You have to do more than open a VPN app to disappear. Good luck.


It sounds like you are describing a proxy, and not a vpn.

It depends on what the protocol the provider requires you to use or sometimes they give you the choice. It could be tcp or udp, udp has slightly better performance but it is a lot trickier to get certain applications to work with a connection less protocol over a tunnel.

The ipv4 or ipv6 address which represents you at the exit of a vpn tunnel is never your public IP address anyway unless it is purposefully configured that way like for a server or some other device that needs a static address.

You can download a program called wire shark and look at all of the traffic your device is sending and where it’s going, where it came from.

Regardless, if the vpn is configured correctly, payloads in the tunnel are encrypted. It’s easy to trace someone back to where their vpn surfaces.

The vpn provider would have to cooperate with whoever wants to trace you back further, which would require the keeping of logs and a lot of them don’t keep logs so they don’t have anything to hand over in the event that they are forced to cooperate with law enforcement.

Unless you are talking about leakage? In which case that’s totally the users fault for not locking down other traffic while connected to the vpn.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm growing five 'Half and Half' by cannaventure and have had zero problems.
> Gonna transplant to 3 gallon bags today and stick em outdoors. They should be tough enough by now.
> I'll snap a pic of my best plant.
> They look like they're going to stay fairly short. Probably max out around 4 feet.
> ...


Looking good, dang snow just left my yard outdoor is a month or more away,,,I swore I bought some half & half so I could try "homegrown" CBD but they must have gotten sniped out of my basket, let me know how you like it please...


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 26, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Gu~ should be selling GPS stickers and swag!
> I put all my stickers on the beer fridge.
> 
> View attachment 4127614


i have one on my torch


----------



## smokeybeard (Apr 26, 2018)

roony said:


> Got my 420 order added blizzard bush and the deputy two my GP stash got a sticker and a dube tube aswell super pumped to pop some of these after outdoor season View attachment 4127679


Got mine as well. Ordered Friday, delievered Tuesday. Was glad for the sticker and the tube. I haven’t spent as much as most but it was nice to have some cool extras. I wouldn’t mind a coozie with the label. Would look good in the hand.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Concrete?
> Wow, that's fancy.
> 
> We used old 55 gallon barrels. They'd rust out after a couple years of heavy use.


We call that a philly fire heh


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If anything belongs here in this thread, its this kind of post. Glad to hear its working for you. I have had severe back issues myself for over 15 yrs and will not take opioids of any kind, so to think that there is potential relief out there is encouraging. I think I might get a bottle to sample because of your experience. Thx for sharing.


I take opiates for a bad back when needed and I hate it too. I haven't tried many of the CBD products yet mostly because of location and no easy access or question and answer sessions. My back has been F'ed up since I was 20 had a Chinook helicopter blade slip and while mounting after repair then I was the only one trying to hold it (not a good idea) had surgery, then 6 years later I got rear ended by a city bus, had another surgery and was never even close to the same. They keep saying they need to fuse me but I simply refuse and live with the numb tingling legs and pain but would absolutely be willing to try the CBD oil. As a matter of fact this posting has made me decide to order some, doing that right now. Thanks!


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> For me, doc holiday so far.


Agreed.

Doc Holiday was the quickest for me also.


----------



## needsomebeans (Apr 26, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I take opiates for a bad back when needed and I hate it too. I haven't tried many of the CBD products yet mostly because of location and no easy access or question and answer sessions. My back has been F'ed up since I was 20 had a Chinook helicopter blade slip and while mounting after repair then I was the only one trying to hold it (not a good idea) had surgery, then 6 years later I got rear ended by a city bus, had another surgery and was never even close to the same. They keep saying they need to fuse me but I simply refuse and live with the numb tingling legs and pain but would absolutely be willing to try the CBD oil. As a matter of fact this posting has made me decide to order some, doing that right now. Thanks!


Find a trusted source my friend and give it a try. I work a very taxing job with a busted vertebrae in my neck and it has helped me beyond belief. The doctors are wanting to do surgery on my back and neck but I’m not going to allow it. CBD is pure medicine and magic. I’d try Gu’s out if it was so easily sourced where I’m at.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I have boo coo back problems after a fall thru a roof, I tried some online CBD a few years ago did nothing then I found a great strain of mj things are much better


What strain?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 26, 2018)

Jelly Pie nugs at day 40. I had to pull them out for a few minutes to stake them up and raise my light, so i thought I'd grab a couple of pictures. Still getting some nice grape smells from both girls.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 26, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I take opiates for a bad back when needed and I hate it too. I haven't tried many of the CBD products yet mostly because of location and no easy access or question and answer sessions. My back has been F'ed up since I was 20 had a Chinook helicopter blade slip and while mounting after repair then I was the only one trying to hold it (not a good idea) had surgery, then 6 years later I got rear ended by a city bus, had another surgery and was never even close to the same. They keep saying they need to fuse me but I simply refuse and live with the numb tingling legs and pain but would absolutely be willing to try the CBD oil. As a matter of fact this posting has made me decide to order some, doing that right now. Thanks!


GreenPoint CBD is top notch. 
My wife is very happy with it. I’ve ordered 8 bottles after receiving the 1st one. That should say something


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 26, 2018)

This Greenpoint king paper and filter pack rocks. F*** the blunts.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 26, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> This Greenpoint king paper and filter pack rocks. F*** the blunts.


Easy now. I like king papers and filters as much as the next person, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with blunts. Blunts can take filters too. I like the glass filters. With tobacco free hemp wraps. Shit is fire.


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 26, 2018)

Finally got the gunslinger scotts and BE in the buckets.be about 4 weeks to flip.got all the wattage running now and mini split barely runs.i can say it worked out good.i wasnt aure how the gunslingers were gonna run on the second time around but it looks like they are gonna be good to go.
I had one gunslinger that was retarded to clone.it took forever.ill see if it turns around and catches up.thought about throwing a pure R kush in there to see if it's any good and worth running the rest


Ghost OG going in next wed.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 27, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> Find a trusted source my friend and give it a try. I work a very taxing job with a busted vertebrae in my neck and it has helped me beyond belief. The doctors are wanting to do surgery on my back and neck but I’m not going to allow it. CBD is pure medicine and magic. I’d try Gu’s out if it was so easily sourced where I’m at.


Don't get the surgery if you can avoid it.
I had a fusion done, and was down for 8 years!!
Dr's, lied to me, and if I didn't have an extensive background in heavy psycho weight training,, and pushing my mind beyond my body, I would be in a wheelchair, or a doped up zombie!!


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 27, 2018)

My pure Raspberry Kush clones fast. The effects are really nice. I call it the raspberry muscle melter. Is great for the muscles and also even has a mind effect to it. I am trying to find a lemon stomper male or a jelly pie male to hit it with. It’s no doubt breeding material along with another mendo purple I have that also has pink trichomes like the raspberry kush does. I got lucky no doubt on a couple phenos putting out colors and smells. Also the DreamCatcher is great too. The taste is so sour it’s great. The blueberry fruit is coming back with the cure. But the smell is like a really fine sour wood. The effects are very nice. It really is pretty dang close to the website description with the added stardawg funk. I really appreciate that info being very correct on a few of GU’s strain descriptions I have grown out now. And stuff turns out just like his pictures.


----------



## roony (Apr 27, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Got mine as well. Ordered Friday, delievered Tuesday. Was glad for the sticker and the tube. I haven’t spent as much as most but it was nice to have some cool extras. I wouldn’t mind a coozie with the label. Would look good in the hand.


A coozy would be great id buy one i wish they had a store with t shirts hats ect


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Easy now. I like king papers and filters as much as the next person, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with blunts. Blunts can take filters too. I like the glass filters. With tobacco free hemp wraps. Shit is fire.


I've never tried hemp wraps, I'd like to though, I'll look into them


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> For me, doc holiday so far.


how fast was it?
I got a pak on the rev auctions a few moths back.
wish I would have gotten 2 for what I paid


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie nugs at day 40. I had to pull them out for a few minutes to stake them up and raise my light, so i thought I'd grab a couple of pictures. Still getting some nice grape smells from both girls.


looking excellent spondylo,
you definitely see the grape stomper influence

G-stompers BX2s


----------



## slow drawl (Apr 27, 2018)

Up potted to 1 gal last week except for the Mimosa, they're about 2 weeks behind the rest. Another couple weeks and I'll top the regs and sex the cuttings.  
Cookie Wreck has sure got some seriously fat leaves 
Was happy to pick up some Mimosa S1s, hoping to get a strong sativa leaner.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2018)

Smoking on some pioneer kush this fine spring morning, strong way to start the day lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Smoking on some pioneer kush this fine spring morning, strong way to start the day lolView attachment 4127931


looks good enough to eat bruh


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 27, 2018)

the gnome said:


> looking excellent spondylo,
> you definitely see the grape stomper influence
> 
> G-stompers BX2s


Indeed I do, quite the resemblance! Your Grape Stomper looks delicious, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tatonka (Apr 27, 2018)

Pig Whistle #4
Fast finishing, low maintenance, crazy menthol terps.
Beautiful plant. Grown under one 600 watt hps. I feel that if I had another spectrum combined she would have done better. 48 days from 12/12 flip


----------



## roony (Apr 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Smoking on some pioneer kush this fine spring morning, strong way to start the day lolView attachment 4127931


Thays some beautiful bud for a beautiful day


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m gettin the itch , that’s just a average one at my honeyhole, I’ve nailed some really good ones there just don’t have pics on this device. I always pull a couple over 24” & there always a chance at a trophy.
> View attachment 4123501


Nice!!! our season opens tomorrow here in MI.... can't wait to get out there!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Pig Whistle #4
> Fast finishing, low maintenance, crazy menthol terps.
> Beautiful plant. Grown under one 600 watt hps. I feel that if I had another spectrum combined she would have done better. 48 days from 12/12 flip
> View attachment 4127971 View attachment 4127974


How much stretch did you see with the Pig Whistle?
Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How much stretch did you see with the Pig Whistle?
> Cheers


I vegged it for almost a month and it got to about 24 inches tall and bushy. It grew about a foot after flip and then another foot stretch in week 4 or 5 (noticeable)
My buddy has a plant out of the same pack that is seven feet tall. Lol...


----------



## kds710 (Apr 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Smoking on some pioneer kush this fine spring morning, strong way to start the day lolView attachment 4127931


That's the kind of pic that sells seeds


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I vegged it for almost a month and it got to about 24 inches tall and bushy. It grew about a foot after flip and then another foot stretch in week 4 or 5 (noticeable)
> My buddy has a plant out of the same pack that is seven feet tall. Lol...


Thank you for the info. Much appreciated. I think I will be putting them in flower sooner then later, given the possibility of giants . 
I am happy with the turn around my Pig Whistles have done to say the least.

Instead of the mutants they started out as, they are now normal healthy looking plants.
Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Apr 27, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Thank you for the info. Much appreciated. I think I will be putting them in flower sooner then later, given the possibility of giants .
> I am happy with the turn around my Pig Whistles have done to say the least.
> View attachment 4128001
> Instead of the mutants they started out as, they are now normal healthy looking plants.
> Cheers


I will keep you posted with a smoke report when it's ready


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> That's the kind of pic that sells seeds


Yup product pretty much sells itself haha think it got discontinued but glad I bought a couple packs. Got another pheno thats curing up real nice, very kushy coffee smelling. All of them are strong af


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 27, 2018)

Attack of the 2 headed cola....


----------



## kds710 (Apr 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yup product pretty much sells itself haha think it got discontinued but glad I bought a couple packs. Got another pheno thats curing up real nice, very kushy coffee smelling. All of them are strong afView attachment 4128014


Can definitely see the parents shining through on both sides imo


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2018)

I'll have the boat in the water in 10 minutes. 50,000 acres of southern reservoir! Bye now!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2018)

the last of my 420 orders came in today,
another order Gu put in the mail on16th arrived... finally
11 days later, fuggin USPO is great about delivering, 
it's the when part that needs work 
instead of 5, my LVTK had 7 beanz, CV always makes the count on the heavy side
like cookie wreck and triple nova a few weeks ago
more freebies also, 2 doobtubes and another pak of papers
and now WC#7 and G#45 with be taking a bath 
I just took 2 paks of dreamcatcher and 2paks of cookies-n-chems
out of the tub and planted them in soil, 4paks and all but 1 hadn't cracked yet
we'll see what wc and gelato do


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Yup product pretty much sells itself haha think it got discontinued but glad I bought a couple packs. Got another pheno thats curing up real nice, very kushy coffee smelling. All of them are strong afView attachment 4128014


Each picture you have posted is as good as the best nugs I have ever seen online. Truly stunning nugs. I cannot tell you how happy you have made me about having a pack of those. 



Wilksey said:


> Attack of the 2 headed cola....
> 
> View attachment 4128016



Ahhhhhh Radioactive for sure....


Cheers


----------



## ReefRider311 (Apr 27, 2018)

Wedding Cake, Purple Punch, and Mimosa on day 21 since I got the seeds wet. Going to do a bit of topping & training for the next week or 2 then move them under the big lights. Getting crowded under the T5! Great vigor on all these ladies.


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2018)

I was excited when i got this email message...sorry for the cropping out but you get the idea it was saying that my purple punch seeds have been shipped  
Then i get this message today ..Im so disappointed....I really wanted to run those seeds


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

lol, i got notice today also that my banana og S1's are in route...


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i got notice today also that my banana og S1's are in route...


Nice..i got the same message for my purple punch but a day later i get another email saying....they were sorry but they're out of stock..I was super excited to run them and now... and all of there fem line is out of stock
Hope you get yours


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> Nice..i got the same message for my purple punch but a day later i get another email saying....they were sorry but they're out of stock..I was super excited to run them and now... and all of there fem line is out of stock
> Hope you get yours


FWIW, the best moment in my GPS buying career was when they over sold Butch Cassidy after I'd sent the payment. I'm not gonna tell you how they replaced it [ but it's way back in this thread ] but I'll say that Ally gave me my $$ value x 8. No joke.


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, the best moment in my GPS buying career was when they over sold Butch Cassidy after I'd sent the payment. I'm not gonna tell you how they replaced it [ but it's way back in this thread ] but I'll say that Ally gave me my $$ value x 8. No joke.


I'm sure they will.. there really a bunch of great people over there at Greenpoint seeds I was just super disappointed because I really wanted to run that purple punch


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2018)

Anyone on here get the "Sundae Driver x StarDawg"


Amos Otis said:


> FWIW, the best moment in my GPS buying career was when they over sold Butch Cassidy after I'd sent the payment. I'm not gonna tell you how they replaced it [ but it's way back in this thread ] but I'll say that Ally gave me my $$ value x 8. No joke.


I remember that you lucky dog!! They're good folks at Greenpoint.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 27, 2018)

I feel your pain main cola 
I'd hold off on a replacement and ask to gt dibs on any PP that didn't get paid for 
one of my orders in the rev auctions was 2 paks of boomtown for cheep cheep,
I got the email they were sold out come time to ship mine.... disappointed, of course.
so I asked for 2 other strains I wanted bad but missed out on, and if became available for nonpayment I'd take those.
sho nuff, it took a few weeks but I came out smelling like wedding cake-n-gelato


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

I gota wait till tomorrow to see if i got one of the last packs of purple punch as i didnt receive the out of stock notice 

One of the few drops i actually scored on mimosa and purple punch...

And paying 2.50 for 2 packs of seeds never feels bad 


HydroRed said:


> Anyone on here get the "Sundae Driver x StarDawg"
> .


Thats the one i woke up for then the great crash happend


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 27, 2018)

Any other tester winners say their order was cancelled today? I'm hoping its because 7 days is up.


----------



## main cola (Apr 27, 2018)

D'sNuts said:


> Any other tester winners say their order was cancelled today? I'm hoping its because 7 days is up.


Yes me..and i think you're right


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!View attachment 4128203


there are worse problems


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2018)

D'sNuts said:


> Any other tester winners say their order was cancelled today? I'm hoping its because 7 days is up.


I got the email that my banana OG's were shipped and confirmed through tracking (same order has testers on it) but my order was marked as cancelled today as well.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I got the email that my banana OG's were shipped and confirmed through tracking (same order has testers on it) but my order was marked as cancelled today as well.


dammit, sorry man and to others this happened too. quite a let down


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I got the email that my banana OG's were shipped and confirmed through tracking (same order has testers on it) but my order was marked as cancelled today as well.


Testers were supposed to ship May 20th I thought.?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2018)

The banana OG's were accepted at the post office already so I know those are on the way. Not sure why the canceled status for the order since it shipped? Might be some way for them at greenpoint to keep track of the tester pack orders?


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 27, 2018)

D'sNuts said:


> Testers were supposed to ship May 20th I thought.?


Just the Banana OG's shipped.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 27, 2018)

testers only say cancelled because of no payment in 7 days. Just a software thing. It's not cancelled I'm sure.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!View attachment 4128203


Damn. Look at that fukin stalk! 
You're gonna have some biguns, bud.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 27, 2018)

Just dropped blizzard bush,
CnC, Purple badlands, and evergreen in the water cnc,PB, and blizzard bush all had at least one seed sink as soon as it hit the water￼

Also dropped my @shorelineOG testers in da wata

Going to be a busy next run


----------



## Derrick83 (Apr 27, 2018)

main cola said:


> I was excited when i got this email message...sorry for the cropping out but you get the idea it was saying that my purple punch seeds have been shippedView attachment 4128158 View attachment 4128160 View attachment 4128161
> Then i get this message today ..Im so disappointed....I really wanted to run those seedsView attachment 4128163


Has happened to me!! I know the feeling hope you can get them in the future!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 27, 2018)

My 4/20 order is just now being processed, the PayOFix company called me last Sunday and I confirmed the order but then I seen it had been canceled on greenpoints site and my card wasn't charged, today I got a text alert from chase, and the price matched my greenpoint order so I logged in and BAM! my order has changed to processing! Sweet!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!View attachment 4128203


Damn bro! What are you feeding them things?!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!View attachment 4128203


I likes the look of those jedi, 
just my size !
take a pic of the roots for us


----------



## GreenHighlander (Apr 28, 2018)

Will be culling 4 of the Night Riders today. Gonna give the 5th funky one a little longer.
 

Cheers


----------



## frosty420 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm seeing PH sensitive plants in GP seeds. My Pioneer kush and a few others didn't respond well to PH swings. That is my fault though.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Damn bubble buckets need to slow down some!View attachment 4128203


Looks like a crazy bushy beast.
Hope you already flowering?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> I'm seeing PH sensitive plants in GP seeds. My Pioneer kush and a few others didn't respond well to PH swings. That is my fault though.


Who would of thought, lol!


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 28, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I likes the look of those jedi,
> just my size !
> take a pic of the roots for us


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 28, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Looks like a crazy bushy beast.
> Hope you already flowering?


These are moms for clones. I have them jacked in Veg for that reason.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2018)

Nice jedi... they look like a lions mane


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> These are moms for clones. I have them jacked in Veg for that reason.


Yeah....I was wondering how you'd contain the roots for another 10 weeks of flowering.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

420 sale booty arrived today and I couldn’t be happier. I’m going to drop these towards the middle of may.


----------



## main cola (Apr 28, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Has happened to me!! I know the feeling hope you can get them in the future!!


Yes I'm hoping so...I found some from a different breeder but it was to expensive for me...I bought mine on the 420 sale so i got them cheap..was also looking forward maybe getting some rolling papers or a doobtube with the 420 order but now that they cancelled the order i probably won't see those
I'm sure Greenpoint will take care of me some how...I sent an email but no response yet but that's understandable cause i know there super busy over there


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 28, 2018)

Mimosa S1 starting to take off.
The two bigger ones. Def two different phenos.


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> South beach sherb, chilling under 630lec DE
> View attachment 4091056


Hey Genuity,

Any updated pics?


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 28, 2018)

has anyone received the cbd and used it yet? how is it?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> has anyone received the cbd and used it yet? how is it?


My wife is more then 1/2 way through the 1st bottle. 
It’s the highest quality we have found, she been using CBD for about 18-20 months now . 
She loves it,


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 28, 2018)

I think this O.B.S. is gonna be a yielder. She smells so good.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 28, 2018)

Frost is starting to come in...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 28, 2018)

All 6 of my Deputy's are up and going strong.
One didn't crack at all, until I physically squeezed it (lightly) unil it split. So it's about 4 days behind the others...And, it's also a freak haha.
 

 
I have never seen a plant like this. The entire top of the plant is just one leaf. No more node growth lol. 
Should be interesting to watch this grow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 420 sale booty arrived today and I couldn’t be happier. I’m going to drop these towards the middle of may. View attachment 4128504


Love the doob tube!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I have never seen a plant like this. The entire top of the plant is just one leaf. No more node growth lol.
> Should be interesting to watch this grow.


Ive had several of those in the past 2-3 months.
the PP V.2 comes to mind as throwing out 3-4 like that


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2018)

2 copper chems at day 25


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 28, 2018)

These Greenpoint seeds want to grow. I posted on Wednesday that I planted my seeds, mind you that's without a presoak. Today, in under 72 hours, I have my first sprout breaking soil, one of my Nightriders.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> These Greenpoint seeds want to grow. I posted on Wednesday that I planted my seeds, mind you that's without a presoak. Today, in under 72 hours, I have my first sprout breaking soil, one of my Nightriders.


I think 48-60hrs was my quickest, I posted it somewhere back last 6 months

on a consistent basis GPS has the highest germ rates Ive ever had with vendor bought beanz,
the quickest time from germ'g/cracking to popping up above ground.
not sure why, Gu's gear would be like this on such a consistent basis.
I firmly believe genetics can influence bean viability.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 28, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I think 48-60hrs was my quickest, I posted it somewhere back last 6 months
> 
> on a consistent basis GPS has the highest germ rates Ive ever had with vendor bought beanz,
> the quickest time from germ'g/cracking to popping up above ground.
> ...


Whatever the cause, I'm all for vigorous germination.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

Purple punch and mimosa made it safely to the safe


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 28, 2018)

fresh seeds will germ better, not including genetics. some seed banks probably hold on to stock for a while and just ruin the seeds chances.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> All 6 of my Deputy's are up and going strong.
> One didn't crack at all, until I physically squeezed it (lightly) unil it split. So it's about 4 days behind the others...And, it's also a freak haha.
> View attachment 4128603
> 
> ...


I have two Hibernate girls that did exactly that.


Really weird. All growth from there on will be from the nodes.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 28, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> fresh seeds will germ better, not including genetics. some seed banks probably hold on to stock for a while and just ruin the seeds chances.


idk the few times Ive tried to pop fresh seeds (3-4 weeks) Ive had to let soak a few days and then just plug and wait a week or so. With older seeds I usually get tail 48-72 hrs


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 28, 2018)

some breeders do talk about it. Ive heard vader og talk about it. But I said that since I was lucky in gen ed college classes to take a propagation class. The dude was a cool brit with an accent making anything interesting, and he had his masters from UC Davis. He said like if you have the option, dont use seeds from a few years ago and get seeds from the most recent season. Like veggies you can do that since theyre cheap as heck. But cannabis is totally different. There is some science behind it I didn't remember, just remembered the idea.

edit: some seeds do well with different methods though. Like some seeds require cold hours or they wont germ. So you can use the fridge for that like we did on some seeds. Forget what they were. Some type of tree I think.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 28, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I have two Hibernate girls that did exactly that.
> 
> 
> Really weird. All growth from there on will be from the nodes.


I was thinking, maybe...just maybe it could be beneficial.
It means it will develop two main colas, without having to be topped.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2018)

Everything else being equal I'd prefer the most fresh batch of seeds over any older ones though some show they're plenty viable after 10+ years when stored favorably. I've not found need of a waiting/cold period for fresh cannabis seeds from dried buds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I was thinking, maybe...just maybe it could be beneficial.
> It means it will develop two main colas, without having to be topped.


I had a skunk strain do that! 
It grew 2 main colas without any training.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 28, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I was thinking, maybe...just maybe it could be beneficial.
> It means it will develop two main colas, without having to be topped.


Exactly... Takes a while for them to take off, but they're pre-topped.

The Deputy can take the food too. And the cal-mag.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 28, 2018)

I had an OBS mutant that did that. The entire top was like a Lilly pad. Except serrated normal leaves. It had like 8 or 9 side branches per node. Even the growth on them was a disaster. It NVR did grow right. Transplanted it to a 1gal fabric transplanter and it finally showed sex. Male. Smelled absolutely amazing. But I didn' want to use it to breed.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> has anyone received the cbd and used it yet? how is it?


Just received mine today, it is pretty much tasteless, took a couple dropper full less than an hour ago, my back is killing me today it's the perfect test... Time will tell... Now where is my vaporizer found Orangeblossom works great for my pain....


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> 420 sale booty arrived today and I couldn’t be happier. I’m going to drop these towards the middle of may. View attachment 4128504


The mimosa is a vigorous grower! Had to Up pot today already, I am liking her....


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 28, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Exactly... Takes a while for them to take off, but they're pre-topped.
> 
> The Deputy can take the food too. And the cal-mag.


Good to know they can take the food, I always tend to underfeed them, but good to know it will be hard to hurt em haha.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

Sundance Kid #1 smoking wonderfully after a nice cure.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #1 smoking wonderfully after a nice cure. View attachment 4128733


Beauty what kind of smells and flavor?
Hows the stone?

Thats one that i kept missing at auction


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Beauty what kind of smells and flavor?
> Hows the stone?
> 
> Thats one that i kept missing at auction


Sweet lemony citrus candy with some Chem funk mixed in.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #1 smoking wonderfully after a nice cure. View attachment 4128733


Hey LubdaNug, how does the Sundance compare to the Jelly, minus the obvious grape terps, of course.
I'm curious how these cookie variants compare to the Grape Pie crosses.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey LubdaNug, how does the Sundance compare to the Jelly, minus the obvious grape terps, of course.
> I'm curious how these cookie variants compare to the Grape Pie crosses.


They are different. The Sunset Sherbet phenotype is a citrus/ nectarine candy terp bomb. The mix, also the one pictured, is even louder. The buzz on both us powerful, but very mellow.
The Jelly Pies are slightly less stinky. They tend towards brown sugar sweetness/ grape sweetness, except for the Stardawg leaner. The Stardawg leaner is straight Chem D halitosis. The buzz on the jelly pie is slightly edgy off the start before mellowing out. I’d give the JP a slight edge on potency.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 28, 2018)

Wow cbd oil for 39 bucks


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> They are different. The Sunset Sherbet phenotype is a citrus/ nectarine candy terp bomb. The mix, also the one pictured, is even louder. The buzz on both us powerful, but very mellow.
> The Jelly Pies are slightly less stinky. They tend towards brown sugar sweetness/ grape sweetness, except for the Stardawg leaner. The Stardawg leaner is straight Chem D halitosis. The buzz on the jelly pie is slightly edgy off the start before mellowing out. I’d give the JP a slight edge on potency.


Beautiful nugs Lubda!! Which one do you prefer to smoke more?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 28, 2018)

Took a phone video of the flowering tent. I have Bodega Bubblegum, Citrus Farmer, Cookies n Chem, Sundance Kid, Agathlan, Echoes, Wookie Orgasm, and Snake Oil.


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> These Greenpoint seeds want to grow. I posted on Wednesday that I planted my seeds, mind you that's without a presoak. Today, in under 72 hours, I have my first sprout breaking soil, one of my Nightriders.


I just got home and checked on the seeds. The first Nightrider is standing up to say hello and another has broken soil. Also a Deputy is up and standing and a Sundance is popping through. These babies are quick. Must be that special mojo @Gu~ sprinkles on the seeds before packaging.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Beautiful nugs Lubda!! Which one do you prefer to smoke more?


I love them both for different times. Sundance Kid has me smiling and enjoying life, the flavor is amazing. Jelly Pie is potent and a little edgy off the start, but once it settles down I tend to drift off to sleep.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> They are different. The Sunset Sherbet phenotype is a citrus/ nectarine candy terp bomb. The mix, also the one pictured, is even louder. The buzz on both us powerful, but very mellow.
> The Jelly Pies are slightly less stinky. They tend towards brown sugar sweetness/ grape sweetness, except for the Stardawg leaner. The Stardawg leaner is straight Chem D halitosis. The buzz on the jelly pie is slightly edgy off the start before mellowing out. I’d give the JP a slight edge on potency.
> View attachment 4128749


Thank you for that. Beautiful flowers, BTW.
I probably wont get to my Sunsets, any time soon, and with the some of the other fire, coming down the pipeline, it may be a very long time.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Thank you for that. Beautiful flowers, BTW.
> I probably wont get to my Sunsets, any time soon, and with the some of the other fire, coming down the pipeline, it may be a very long time.


The variety being put out is ridiculous.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> All 6 of my Deputy's are up and going strong.
> One didn't crack at all, until I physically squeezed it (lightly) unil it split. So it's about 4 days behind the others...And, it's also a freak haha.
> View attachment 4128603
> 
> ...


I had one Dream Catcher do the same thing over a year ago.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 copper chems at day 25
> 
> View attachment 4128626


Copper Chem in the vape today.


----------



## genuity (Apr 29, 2018)

dySSyd said:


> Hey Genuity,
> 
> Any updated pics?


They did ok,got one that did not drop balls,smoke was good on most of them..
I'll get pics of the one I'm running.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 29, 2018)

What would you guys like to seen grown from these?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


I say the Mavericks! 
But I know there's good competition in that selection.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Three packs of pig whistle!!!!

I vote for full moon fever


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2018)

I second the maverick. I was surprised there's not many grows with this one I thought the Goji OG was supposed to be crazy.


----------



## Offcenter (Apr 29, 2018)

FMF


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 29, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Three packs of pig whistle!!!!
> 
> I vote for full moon fever


I would like to see the full moons too, I have a pack in storage, just waiting..


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 29, 2018)

I vote for boom town


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I vote for boom town


I've got two Boomtowns that were flipped on fools day.

They are like 1/8 scale models of Lubdas, Spondly, and Bakersfield's examples. I'll try and get pics later.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Cali Cannon. Have seen none.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


eagle scout!


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid #1 smoking wonderfully after a nice cure. View attachment 4128733


Morning Lubda: Do you wet or dry trim? I usually knock the big leaves off hang then finish trimming before jarring but Orangeblossom had so many trichomes I was able to make 2 grams of dry hash from my trim tray afterwards, thinking wet trim all the way next round! Not a bad problem to have.....


----------



## Mr Blamo (Apr 29, 2018)

I have always trimmed my plants the day I take them down.
Find it much easier.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 29, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Morning Lubda: Do you wet or dry trim? I usually knock the big leaves off hang then finish trimming before jarring but Orangeblossom had so many trichomes I was able to make 2 grams of dry hash from my trim tray afterwards, thinking wet trim all the way next round! Not a bad problem to have.....


I take off fan leaves at the chop and trim the rest dry prior to jarring. I live in an extremely dry environment, so I like the extra vegetative matter to help retard the drying process.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cali Cannon. Have seen none.


Heres the 2 Cali Cannon girls I grew out. Subtle smell on the plant, but loud lemon chem flavors when burned. Good yielder. I can take some dry bud shots later.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Iron Horse. I have a pack, but haven’t seen a grow yet.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 29, 2018)

lets see some boomtown and eagle scout,
a couple we don't see nuff of


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Iron Horse. I have a pack, but haven’t seen a grow yet.


Same here. I picked up a pack because I've had a killer sour kosher and I'm curious to see what the kosher does in this mix. And I haven't seen anyone even pop a bean of these seeds let alone finished buds.


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Blizzard bush. Has the least info on the thread.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 29, 2018)

California Cannon. Really beautiful fade. I nailed it a little too early though. This is day 73. Came down. We’ll see how the effects are. I have another Cali cannon that had no color fading and most all the resin is located on the buds. It looks good too but not quite like this one.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Heres the 2 Cali Cannon girls I grew out. Subtle smell on the plant, but loud lemon chem flavors when burned. Good yielder. I can take some dry bud shots later.


Damn! Those look nice! I wish I had gotten a pack of them before they were gone.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 29, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Blizzard bush. Has the least info on the thread.


I just dropped a few friday night waiting for popping.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Heres the 2 Cali Cannon girls I grew out. Subtle smell on the plant, but loud lemon chem flavors when burned. Good yielder.]


Nice ! How long when you chopped them?



sourgummy said:


> California Cannon. Really beautiful fade. I nailed it a little too early though. This is day 73. .


73 days, and looks like it could go another 10. 



Stoned Drifter said:


> Damn! Those look nice! I wish I had gotten a pack of them before they were gone.


I know this cat that has a pack with one bean missing that could likely be had......


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Nice ! How long when you chopped them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


69 days but had a light timer fail on me. Schedule said gotta go.


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> They did ok,got one that did not drop balls,smoke was good on most of them..
> I'll get pics of the one I'm running.


 Thank you


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 29, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I've got two Boomtowns that were flipped on fools day.
> 
> They are like 1/8 scale models of Lubdas, Spondly, and Bakersfield's examples. I'll try and get pics later.


Well, I tried and photographs are not in my expertise wheel. So I have one worth a look...


----------



## the gnome (Apr 29, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Damn! Those look nice! I wish I had gotten a pack of them before they were gone.


i was lucky to pick up a few that were discontinued, cali cannon sky pilot, buzzard blues-1, and calico queen 
the sky pilot was exceptionally potent, last i checked these were still available on another site


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 29, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Morning Lubda: Do you wet or dry trim? I usually knock the big leaves off hang then finish trimming before jarring but Orangeblossom had so many trichomes I was able to make 2 grams of dry hash from my trim tray afterwards, thinking wet trim all the way next round! Not a bad problem to have.....


I'm hoping my OBS is trich crazy. She's already starting to throw em out pretty good....


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 29, 2018)

The Deputy, after nearly 3 months in jars. 2 phenos. Banner leaning pheno on the left, with strawberry yogurt terps coming through on the nose and flavor. Excellent smoke, more couch lock leaning. Not as potent as the pheno on the right, but still very strong. On the right is the chem leaner. Lemon pledge on the nose and taste. Smooth smoke, extremely potent. Uplifing high, making a good day toke. The banner leaning pheno was a better yielder, had denser buds with more bag appeal and possibly flavor, but I really enjoy the potent lemon/chem plants as much or more. Could have let them run longer, I am sure, but I was pressed for space and smoke, so they had to go at day 65. Not mad at all. And forgive the lazy trim job. It's all for me anyway, so I'm not too particular.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> forgive the lazy trim job


Looks good.

While nobody wants a jungle on their buds, a lot of us certainly don't mind, and expect, a little bit of bush remaining on the bud. Shaved buds are inferior.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Shaved buds are inferior.


how so?


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 29, 2018)

So I guess full moon fever and maverick have 3 votes each.

Anyone else?


----------



## HydoDan (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> So I guess full moon fever and maverick have 3 votes each.
> 
> Anyone else?


Full Moon Fever is what I'd like to see!


----------



## Ginger Viking (Apr 29, 2018)

Blizzard Bush...


----------



## kds710 (Apr 29, 2018)

TNT


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 29, 2018)

full moon fever gets my vote. I wanna see that durban poison influence.


----------



## hydgrow (Apr 29, 2018)

Maverick II
full moon fever IIII I
Boom town II 
Cali cannon I
Eagle scout II 
Iron horse II 
Blizzard bush II 
Tnt I

Looking like FMF! I'l wait 10 more minutes.

Thanks guys I couldn't decide on what to grow.


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I take off fan leaves at the chop and trim the rest dry prior to jarring. I live in an extremely dry environment, so I like the extra vegetative matter to help retard the drying process.


Lubda: Sounds like we both suffer from low RH same reason I wait to trim but I have never lost so much "sugar" to the trim bin still excellent meds, is what it is I guess..


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 29, 2018)

I vote iron horse, be nice to see....


----------



## nobighurry (Apr 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm hoping my OBS is trich crazy. She's already starting to throw em out pretty good....
> 
> View attachment 4129064 View attachment 4129065


Time to frost them girls... Looking good bo...


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Maverick II
> full moon fever IIII I
> Boom town II
> Cali cannon I
> ...


Blizard Bush


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Maverick II
> full moon fever IIII I
> Boom town II
> Cali cannon I
> ...


Blizzard Bush


----------



## Heisengrow (Apr 29, 2018)

Ffffreeeshh....some gunslinger peeping at my camera lens


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Maverick II
> full moon fever IIII I
> Boom town II
> Cali cannon I
> ...


I vote blizzard bush. I have a freebie LVTK in flower that smells so amazing.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Maverick II
> full moon fever IIII I
> Boom town II
> Cali cannon I
> ...


I have seen a greenpoint tester grow here with the Durban x RHS that looked great. Durban and Stardawg sounds great to me.


----------



## Wilksey (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> how so?


Bud with a nice trimmed bush is more aromatic, as that bush helps to capture and trap aroma from the bud, and helps keep it funky. Bud with a trimmed bush is also more flavorful, as that bush adds and helps to capture and retain flavors that the bud produces over time. So when it comes to getting the flavors of those buds in my mouth, I want my buds to have some bush.

Shaved bush is out! Natural trim is in....buds.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 29, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Bud with a nice trimmed bush is more aromatic, as that bush helps to capture and trap aroma from the bud, and helps keep it funky. Bud with a trimmed bush is also more flavorful, as that bush adds and helps to capture and retain flavors that the bud produces over time. So when it comes to getting the flavors of those buds in my mouth, I want my buds to have some bush.
> 
> Shaved bush is out! Natural trim is in....buds.


By Bush you are referring to leaves?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2018)

Blizzard bush. 
I bet it's a sleeper...


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 29, 2018)

I say blizzard bush because it looks premo but I don't ever see anyone talk about it


----------



## roony (Apr 29, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Boom town


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2018)

I got 1 female from the 2 CnC and she had the better side growth out of the 2 so that's good. I'm looking forward to see how she does in flower. I've seen quite a few beautiful flowers of CnC so I doubt I'll be let down. Hopefully her clone does a little better with side growth. Plus the CnC is a temperamental little girl. She droops if she is only slightly dry, she droops if she is slightly out of ph range, nutes etc. Overall nice plant just she comes with a learning curve.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 30, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Blizzard ftw


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy, after nearly 3 months in jars. 2 phenos. Banner leaning pheno on the left, with strawberry yogurt terps coming through on the nose and flavor. Excellent smoke, more couch lock leaning. Not as potent as the pheno on the right, but still very strong. On the right is the chem leaner. Lemon pledge on the nose and taste. Smooth smoke, extremely potent. Uplifing high, making a good day toke. The banner leaning pheno was a better yielder, had denser buds with more bag appeal and possibly flavor, but I really enjoy the potent lemon/chem plants as much or more. Could have let them run longer, I am sure, but I was pressed for space and smoke, so they had to go at day 65. Not mad at all. And forgive the lazy trim job. It's all for me anyway, so I'm not too particular. View attachment 4129066


Do you have any pics of the plants during flower? I've started 6 deputy's and I'd like to ideally find a good Banner pheno, if possible.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 30, 2018)

When Stardawg back crosses become easily available I will get some for sure!


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2018)

What's the deal with the reverse auctions. Haven't seen anything go up since 420.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Apr 30, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Do you have any pics of the plants during flower? I've started 6 deputy's and I'd like to ideally find a good Banner pheno, if possible.


I do. I posted progress from this grow in the thread back around December/January of 2017/18. This pic set (from page 513) is of the banner pheno just before harvest.


Spondylo Grow said:


> The Deputy (Bruce Banner3 x Stardawg), pheno 1. Getting the chop tomorrow, at day 65. Strawberry terps very much present with this pheno. View attachment 4082974 View attachment 4082975 View attachment 4082976 View attachment 4082977


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What's the deal with the reverse auctions. Haven't seen anything go up since 420.


Same with the nuggets been login in to see almost every day nada


----------



## Sour Wreck (Apr 30, 2018)

got my banana og S1's from the 420 sale today. got a couple doob tubes and a greenpoint sticker. all will be put to use...

thanks Gu~


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

This was fast (CV 420 order) 
I’m still waiting on a couple packs from before the 420 sale
Told myself, no more spending till I have received all the stuff I’ve been buying , only 5 more packages to go. Lol

Some of the new strains caught my eye, can’t wait till the next drop.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This was fast (CV 420 order)
> I’m still waiting on a couple packs from before the 420 sale
> Told myself, no more spending till I have received all the stuff I’ve been buying , only 5 more packages to go. Lol
> 
> Some of the new strains caught my eye, can’t wait till the next drop. View attachment 4129464


Rusty is the man.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Apr 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I do. I posted progress from this grow in the thread back around December/January of 2017/18. This pic set (from page 513) is of the banner pheno just before harvest.


Cool, thanks man.


----------



## njamess (Apr 30, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Full moon Fever


----------



## njamess (Apr 30, 2018)

njamess said:


> Full moon Fever


Anyone run Skydweller?


----------



## gritzz (Apr 30, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


 boomtown


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 30, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?
> 
> View attachment 4128908


Blizzard Bush Or Eagle Scout. Havent seen much on these two


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

> hydgrow said: ↑
> What would you guys like to seen grown from these?


View attachment 4128908


BoomtTown


----------



## BloomFielder (Apr 30, 2018)

Cnc(gas berry confectionous sugar cookie batter)& Dreamcatcher(better than Blue Dream) keepers along with their uprunners.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

Agreed on Dream Catcher's potency, all mine were much better 
than the original BD in my and others opinions.
they had a very strong blu dream aroma early on, and in cure, buds were dense, sticky,
and easy growing, Gu's star dawg made this a perfect match, 
all in all it's one of my favs so far.

another fav in the same grow was 4-5 C-n-C ladies.
none were sparse as mention a few pages back,
most of the laterals had running flowers more than 1/2 the length.
sticky resin laden flowers, most were dense, very very tasty and potency is spot on.
yield could be better on most phenos, but one had good weight so there's phenos that
will push out respectable yields if you look out for them.
I made some of the best 200mic. screened Kief that clumped together with a play dough like consistency.
pressed up nicely into *Hershey bars*


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 30, 2018)

18 Greenpoint seeds down and I'm happy to say I got 100% germination. Had a few stubborn ones but after puting the germinating seeds on a mild heat mat the next day they cracked open. 
So excited to see what I get with these S1's. Starting with one of the Gorilla Glues which looks to have 3 finger leaves for its first set of leaves, I was thinking it was a mutant but looking closely they simply look like 3 finger leaves. 
Day 6 for the GG and PP, The other Greenpoint seeds just went in yesterday and today, with one of the Mimosa already standing up


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

Very happy to say that i have 100% germ rate on ALL the green point seeds 
Blizzard bush, CnC, Purple badlands, and evergreen

I started them after a 6 hr soak on friday @6pm
By midnight i had them into cubes.

Just took a peek and got tail on ALL of them 
And it was more then a few haha


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2018)

Got my OBS, CnC and Blizzard Bush (is that like eskimo pussy?) today, and I am seriously curious about OBS. What are the odds on orange vs chem leaning plants? I know some folks have has good luck with them, but do I need to pop the whole pack to have a good shot at the citrus? Curious for your thoughts, trying to decide what to pop.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Got my OBS, CnC and Blizzard Bush (is that like eskimo pussy?) today, and I am seriously curious about OBS. What are the odds on orange vs chem leaning plants? I know some folks have has good luck with them, but do I need to pop the whole pack to have a good shot at the citrus? Curious for your thoughts, trying to decide what to pop.


Just pop them all


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Just pop them all


Normally i like to pop whole packs at a time

So i can see them side by side
This time im running half packs to see if the rest are worth the light


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

Ive put probably 8 paks into action in the last 10 days with nears 100% germ rates.
my highly sought after Wedding Cake S1's did great,
4 for 4 are up-n-running
2 paks each of DC + C-n-C
1 pak LVTKhad 8 in it, did up 5 seeds. all 5 came up
started 4 Gelato S1's, only 2 of four came up 
when you get only 6 to a pak any beans not popping really affect the odds,
so being fems is a nice plus.
also right now I have a mixed pile of solo cup babes, sext out + ready for up-potting to 1gal pots.
I also started copper chem-jellypie-gunslinger-cookie wreck-the deputy-bodega BBGum
and more Dream Catcher and C-n-C, mimosa not S1's....
Oh, almost forgot about the one nobody has grown out to my knowledge--->Purple Outlaw


I have a pile of solo cups I'm a fixing to cut drainage on em
and transplanting the dream catchers that are ready to spread it's roots out,
Being a Tweety bird grower-->cheepcheepcheep I usually make my on seedling soil
by screening out the big stuff out of FFOF.
my fox farm supplier started stocking Light Warrior, so for a change I gave it a go.
great drainage, no big chunks in it and it's nice-n-spongy when it wet
just pour-n-plant.

it's an exciting time right now, I love seeing everyone starting up their gear from the 420 sales and rev auctions.
bunches of new strains that we haven't seen grown out will be all over the place soon


----------



## njamess (Apr 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Normally i like to pop whole packs at a time
> 
> So i can see them side by side
> This time im running half packs to see if the rest are worth the light


I been doing this. I have space limitations for veg and it doesn’t help my go-to keeper likes to stretch and hog up the grow room

This is my first GPS experience and so far i am very pleased.100% germination on everything planted! I noticed a couple odd balls amongst the sprouts but most of them look very healthy. This run im trying out Raindance, Jelly Pie, Tomahawk, Gelato and sky dweller.
The Sky dweller arrived recently from the 420 sale so I don’t have germination % yet, but they are in the ground. Either way I’m not worried and liking how they are turning out. I’ll get some pics soon and do my best to keep my journal up to date on the GPS forum


----------



## nc208 (Apr 30, 2018)

I popped a sky dweller around 2 weeks ago, I used water glass for 12 hours and then into a jiffy pot. Sprouted, no problems and is chugging along, I wanted to run a bunch of this one first but am holding out space for BWiz to arrive from Gu to get those in the ground ASAP.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 30, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My 4/20 order is just now being processed, the PayOFix company called me last Sunday and I confirmed the order but then I seen it had been canceled on greenpoints site and my card wasn't charged, today I got a text alert from chase, and the price matched my greenpoint order so I logged in and BAM! my order has changed to processing! Sweet!


Got confirmation email with shipping details today, it was a good day as my Attitude order was waiting in the mailbox as well.


----------



## tatonka (Apr 30, 2018)

bottom branch of Pig Whistle #4
I'm gonna let her go another few days or week


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Apr 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Just pop them all


I want to, man, I do. My space limitations are significant, stealth required. Even at full capacity about a dozen in veg is my max, including any mothers. Six in flower is pushing it. Might just drop a half pack of CnC and call it good for now. I already have some exciting new Shoreline Genetics gear started...decisions decisions!


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 30, 2018)

Green points Mimosa S1 and some other gear. Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle, some Bluetopia, Blueberry Sunset Sherb x(NL×BB)
 

Orange Blossom Special and Jelly Pie
   
 
And got some GPS stuff in the mail today. 
Dropped some Dosidos in water about 3 hours ago.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I want to, man, I do. My space limitations are significant, stealth required. Even at full capacity about a dozen in veg is my max, including any mothers. Six in flower is pushing it. Might just drop a half pack of CnC and call it good for now. I already have some exciting new Shoreline Genetics gear started...decisions decisions!


I hear ya
Jellypie is what brought me to GPS n I’m just sitting on them
Might wait till I can get a couple more packs n do a hunt . 
This is my only GSP growing , they hit wet paper towel on the 23rd


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 30, 2018)

My camera really took a shitter, but anyways.
Here's a couple of my couple day old seedlings.
2 blizzard bush back
2 Tenn kush middle
Lvt kush front


----------



## naiveCon (Apr 30, 2018)

My camera sucks sheesh

I like these odds, I popped four hibernate seeds back a while ago, I lost two seedlings to my stupidity. I flipped my two plants back 2 weeks ago, and what do you know they're both females


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Green points Mimosa S1 and some other gear. Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle, some Bluetopia, Blueberry Sunset Sherb x(NL×BB)
> View attachment 4129664
> 
> Orange Blossom Special and Jelly Pie
> ...


Perfect plants.


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

here's my Mimosa,
not the 420 drop S1's
you can see raindance in the back right

more rain dance to the left


----------



## tatonka (Apr 30, 2018)

Just for the record.
Greenpoint Seeds has the best customer service.
The genetics I have got for an average of 2 dollars a seed are next level for a guy like me to have the honor of growing.

I'm excited to grow out some more of the other 21 Greenpoint Strains I currently own. Lol...


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

here's a citrus farmer thats been keeping the mimosa company 

 
dream catchers, 2-3 days old and ready for solo cups
I just love this blu dream cross


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

the gnome said:


> here's a citrus farmer thats been keeping the mimosa company
> 
> View attachment 4129703
> dream catchers, 2-3 days old and ready for solo cups
> I just love this blu dream cross View attachment 4129702


Nice never seen anyone pop beans like that


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 30, 2018)

I use a similar technique with vermiculite then you can go dig up what didn't sprout and and watch those that do, see when taps hit bottom for transplant (or get lazy with it and de-tangle later)


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Perfect plants.


Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 30, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum @ Day 72


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice never seen anyone pop beans like that


its gotten to be my fav method,
kinda born out of necessity actually because of the lousy germ rates Ive encountered since I started buying beans.
I put the beans in water till they crack and I see a tail starting to emerge.
with tweezers I plant the beans taproot down against the side wall of the clear cup
and put a piece of clear saran wrap in place with a rubber band to retain warmth and Rh.
then it sits on the heat mat until the majority pop out of the soil and wrap comes off
It's a breeze to monitor the progress being able to see and once you can see what exactly is going on with the seed,roots
you won't want to do it any other way, any probs and it's simple easy to remove, re-position or whatever.
I usually don't plant so many together like this but numbers this time dictate it.
I use a butter knife, tweezers and fingers to tranplant into it's new home.
transplanting to solo cups is a breeze and I have a 100% no shock no recovery time if done carefully.
as cannabruh said don't let the roots grow together or it's like a spaghetti dinner


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 30, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum chopped @ Day 74


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

the gnome said:


> its gotten to be my fav method,
> kinda born out of necessity actually because of the lousy germ rates Ive encountered since I started buying beans.
> I put the beans in water till they crack and I see a tail starting to emerge.
> with tweezers I plant the beans taproot down against the side wall of the clear cup
> ...


Nice i just soak for 6 hrs
Then into pretreated rockwool cubes.

So far outa all the beans i just germed only 1 has yet to split.(not green point) And if you knew how many i popped
Its a decent percentage for sure 

Waiting on heads from the rest. will be probably tomorrow


----------



## tatonka (Apr 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum chopped @ Day 74
> View attachment 4129718 View attachment 4129719 View attachment 4129720 View attachment 4129711


Damn!!!!!!!!


----------



## the gnome (Apr 30, 2018)

oh oh oh!  that is one fine specimen!
Kher-rist.. what a looker!.
most excellent job stoned drifter

time to grab a pak of BBGum and git er in the wash tub


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 30, 2018)

the gnome said:


> oh oh oh!  that is one fine specimen!
> Kher-rist.. what a looker!.
> most excellent job stoned drifter
> 
> time to grab a pak of BBGum and git er in the wash tub


Thanks! I only ran 3 or 4 seeds. I wanna do the rest of the pack soon.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks! I only ran 3 or 4 seeds. I wanna do the rest of the pack soon.


How could you not wanna run the rest when they turned out like that


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Apr 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How could you not wanna run the rest when they turned out like that


Right! Rest of the pack will be planted soon. I do plan on keeping her for the time being. I'm sitting on 20+ packs of seeds that need some love as well.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Right! Rest of the pack will planted soon. I do plan on keeping her for the time being. I'm sitting on 20+ packs of seeds that need some love as well.


I hear ya, I got at least 20 , and about that in the mail
So many beans so little time


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks! I only ran 3 or 4 seeds. I wanna do the rest of the pack soon.


You inspired me to pop a couple CnC if I'm not mistaken you posted up some nice shots and said you only popped a few so I was like fuck yeah! I popped 2 got 1 female so thanks for the pics!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You inspired me to pop a couple CnC if I'm not mistaken you posted up some nice shots and said you only popped a few so I was like fuck yeah! I popped 2 got 1 female so thanks for the pics!


I went with 6 of the cnc  figured half the pack plus the freebie will be enough to test the water

My purple badlands came with 12


----------



## Heisengrow (May 1, 2018)

Finally got the flower room all finished and both systems are in place.plants are loving this new setup.




Some CV ghost OG clones 2 weeks old


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2018)

Night Rider from last week's chop. Nice lemon and fuel but a nose twisting skunk is kinda taking over! Love this plant and have a pack that is not yet open! Mellow up ride with her and just something my brain seems to want more of.

6 week Dream Catchers are strong of average size with a few brown pistils and one is much frostier still than the other. One Black Gold f2 at 52 days is finally bulking up which seems typical as the originals all did most of their bud growth after 50 days.

I’ve pulled 2 Butch Cassidy boys and think I may have 2 girls. Hoping! Small plants with very short strong structure and wide leaves. Very fast starter that hated being topped. Very dark green.


----------



## nobighurry (May 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Got my OBS, CnC and Blizzard Bush (is that like eskimo pussy?) today, and I am seriously curious about OBS. What are the odds on orange vs chem leaning plants? I know some folks have has good luck with them, but do I need to pop the whole pack to have a good shot at the citrus? Curious for your thoughts, trying to decide what to pop.


Due to number restrictions I only popped 4 OBS 2 were males 1 more chem leaning with touch citrus the other the citrus hangs in your tastebuds for 30-min or more, goes great with earl gray tea for a great wake up...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Finally got the flower room all finished and both systems are in place.plants are loving this new setup.
> View attachment 4129803
> 
> View attachment 4129804
> ...


Wow such a nice setup. Those clones are unreal for two weeks. Looks like all the hard work is paying off. Great job


----------



## nobighurry (May 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Finally got the flower room all finished and both systems are in place.plants are loving this new setup.
> View attachment 4129803
> 
> View attachment 4129804
> ...


Heisengrow very nice!! I am jealous to say the least! How's the ductless heat exchangers working out? Be my next big addition after more insulation, I Would like having adequate room to move around! Kudos bro!


----------



## nobighurry (May 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4129645 bottom branch of Pig Whistle #4
> I'm gonna let her go another few days or week





whytewidow said:


> Green points Mimosa S1 and some other gear. Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle, some Bluetopia, Blueberry Sunset Sherb x(NL×BB)
> View attachment 4129664
> 
> Orange Blossom Special and Jelly Pie
> ...


Looking good! OBS sure stacks em tight on the main, mine are a little leafy but I have scissors.... Should be reeking of orange by now?


----------



## nobighurry (May 1, 2018)

Night grizzly here last night! Apparently Griz like the scent of OBS & Dreamcatcher in bloom, tried to tear the door off my shed I am deaf in one ear so I don't hear much when I sleep, never in all my years had issue before, I will install a 10,000 volt electric fencer today like I have on garbage cans revenge is sweet!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Finally got the flower room all finished and both systems are in place.plants are loving this new setup.
> View attachment 4129803
> 
> View attachment 4129804
> ...


Did you install a floor drain?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You inspired me to pop a couple CnC if I'm not mistaken you posted up some nice shots and said you only popped a few so I was like fuck yeah! I popped 2 got 1 female so thanks for the pics!


Cool man!!! Glad you like the pics! That CnC is fire, I'm sure you'll enjoy her.


----------



## Goats22 (May 1, 2018)

10 days in flower for the CnC and tomahawk. only the one male has shown his sex so far. he got tossed into the compost.

pics when there is something to show.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 10 days in flower for the CnC and tomahawk. only the one male has shown his sex so far. he got tossed into the compost.
> 
> pics when there is something to show.


poor dood 

1sqft and a handful of watts is about all it takes to do some trial chucking


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> poor dood
> 
> 1sqft and a handful of watts is about all it takes to do some trial chucking


Yep ill be ordering a cheapie tent just as a pollen donation site


----------



## Goats22 (May 1, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> poor dood
> 
> 1sqft and a handful of watts is about all it takes to do some trial chucking


he showed too quickly and was my weakest plant


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

Today I gave my plants a tune up. Lower growth was snipped for various reasons, not the least of which was thrip damage. 
I can get rid of them for a while, but they always come back... 

Only one plant showed sex and it's a female! It also happens to be my best Texas Butter in the bunch. The only down-side is that the stem rub smells mostly chem and I was hoping for banana. 

None of the bodega bubblegum showed sex, and the bugs seemed to like them more than the Texas Butter. They are also quite a bit shorter.


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2018)

Texas butter on top & Swayze on the bottom 
 
Not a hint of Banana as far as smell, but I'm not tripping, I just wanted to see how they grow & smoke,not to let some cure,then see how it taste.

When I did banana puff,that was all banana smell & taste,but also lots of bananas on some of the plants,not with these Texas butter.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum chopped @ Day 74
> View attachment 4129718 View attachment 4129719 View attachment 4129720 View attachment 4129711


Holy fuuuuuck!



Chunky Stool said:


> Today I gave my plants a tune up. Lower growth was snipped for various reasons, not the least of which was thrip damage.
> I can get rid of them for a while, but they always come back...
> 
> Only one plant showed sex and it's a female! It also happens to be my best Texas Butter in the bunch. The only down-side is that the stem rub smells mostly chem and I was hoping for banana.
> ...


Thrips are awful, I listened to a podcast recently that was talking about biological pest control for cannabis, and the scientist said some cultivars definitely are more susceptible to bugs, they mentioned thrips specifically during that talk. I think the Cannabis community should start focusing more on breeding for those sort of traits. Pest resistance, WPM resistance, etc. I know there has been some work done in that direction, but it feels under-emphasized by US breeders, to me.


----------



## vertnugs (May 1, 2018)

Nuggets......i feel like Todd Hoffman.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Nuggets......i feel like Todd Hoffman.


What ???
You got no gold?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Nuggets......i feel like Todd Hoffman.


That guys a special one.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

@Gu~ 
Thank you 

This was my 3rd order for CBD 
My wife uses CBD oil everyday, If you tried cbd oil that didn’t do shit, try GPS , 
They are not all the same thing , wife said this one is the best 


Hope to have enough, til the next sale


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

Ok so just a germ report

Soaked friday @ 6pm
By tuesday 8 am almost all have heads about an inch outa the ground 
On a shit note one of my purple badlands decapped itself so i set the head in rockwool to see if i can save it  probably a goner.
But at least that was the pack that had 12 in it 


Purple badlands had the most heads up (all)
Minus the decap.

Cnc had 0 heads but they should be up tonight or tomorrow.

The blizzard bush and evergreen are about half heads , the other half will be out tonight or tomorrow.

So far im very pleased


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> That guys a special one.


An old guy told me once , it doesn’t make sense to keep making a mistake just because you spent a long time making it...
Fucker don’t quit , I’ll give him that .


----------



## vertnugs (May 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What ???
> You got no gold?



I got some,but my nuggets look like his weekly clean up.




NugHeuser said:


> That guys a special one.


Gotta give him a bit of credit,he 's persistent.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you install a floor drain?


Yes I put one in.it has a screw on top


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Nuggets......i feel like Todd Hoffman.


Better than Mark Hoffman! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Hofmann


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yes I put one in.it has a screw on top


Perfect. 
It could save your ass of there's a major problem.

I wish my garage had a floor drain. 
I'd never have dump the dehumidifier bucket...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Perfect.
> It could save your ass of there's a major problem.
> 
> I wish my garage had a floor drain.
> I'd never have dump the dehumidifier bucket...


Yeah I got everything tightened up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy fuuuuuck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrips are awful, I listened to a podcast recently that was talking about biological pest control for cannabis, and the scientist said some cultivars definitely are more susceptible to bugs, they mentioned thrips specifically during that talk. I think the Cannabis community should start focusing more on breeding for those sort of traits. Pest resistance, WPM resistance, etc. I know there has been some work done in that direction, but it feels under-emphasized by US breeders, to me.


The sooner I can get them to high brix, the better. 
Bugs lose interest in plants once they get that healthy gloss. 

This little habanero has developed immunity:


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Holy fuuuuuck!
> 
> 
> 
> Thrips are awful, I listened to a podcast recently that was talking about biological pest control for cannabis, and the scientist said some cultivars definitely are more susceptible to bugs, they mentioned thrips specifically during that talk. *I think the Cannabis community should start focusing more on breeding for those sort of traits. Pest resistance, WPM resistance, etc. I know there has been some work done in that direction, but it feels under-emphasized by US breeders, to me.*


This will happen when genetic sequencing and what not become more advanced in the industry. Too regulated still currently. Right now all we can do is use time and environment tested strains for this. I use a lot of KC brains and some other Dutch, South American, and South African genes to fix these issues currently.

Other than natural pests Montereys Insecticide with Spinosad destroys thrips. Got them bad twice throughout my growing career and never saw them again after 2 applications of the stuff sprayed from sprayer below canopy into pots and surrounding them. Old icmag forum member helped me out with that was amazed how effective it was. Malathion works fantastic on everything for most part but never used it on thrips don't see why it wouldn't since it kills pretty much everything... I use natural pests from insectary's now though (rinconvintova). Will never use chems again been years since I have.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This will happen when genetic sequencing and what not become more advanced in the industry. Too regulated still currently. Right now all we can do is use time and environment tested strains for this. I use a lot of KC brains and some other Dutch, South American, and South African genes to fix these issues currently.
> 
> Other than natural pests Montereys Insecticide with Spinosad destroys thrips. Got them bad twice throughout my growing career and never saw them again after 2 applications of the stuff sprayed from sprayer below canopy into pots and surrounding them. Old icmag forum member helped me out with that was amazed how effective it was. Malathion works fantastic on everything for most part but never used it on thrips don't see why it wouldn't since it kills pretty much everything... I use natural pests from insectary's now though (rinconvintova). Will never use chems again been years since I have.


I use Captain Jacks spinosad and it kills the shit out of thrips.

For about three weeks...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2018)

Ahh you probably have recurrent infestations because of location or growing outside? I am pretty positive mine were just from a batch miracle grow organic soil and I was indoors so once they were dead they were dead for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ahh you probably have recurrent infestations because of location or growing outside? I am pretty positive mine were just from a batch miracle grow organic soil and I was indoors so once they were dead they were dead for me.


My grow area is in the garage & isn't sealed. 
Insects don't really freak me out. 

Getting spider mites late in flower is probably the worst case scenario. 
Been there, done that...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 1, 2018)

Here are 2 cookie wrecks at 6 weeks today.
2 CNC also at 6 weeks today.
 
My little Hibernate solo cup competitor (12/12 from seed). 2 10" colas
 
CNC and CWs side by side in my tent


----------



## JeffeK (May 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Malathion works fantastic on everything for most part but never used it on thrips don't see why it wouldn't since it kills pretty much everything... I use natural pests from insectary's now though (rinconvintova). Will never use chems again been years since I have.


Malathion is nasty shit. I used to spray that in large quantities as an arborist in another lifetime. I'm glad I wore a respirator back then. It's considered a carcinogen by the IARC. Diazinon is another nasty one. The US govt doesn't consider these harmful to anything but bugs, but the international community wised up. This is the very reason I don't buy commercial herb and only grow my own. There are organic remedies out there for thrips and aphids. They may take more time/applications than something like Malathion, but at least they won't make YOU sick.


----------



## JeffeK (May 1, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> CNC and CWs side by side in my tent


That's a beautiful sight... nice job!
I dig your lighting setup too!


----------



## Lurrabq (May 1, 2018)

Boomtown, day 32 since the flip.

Mini-me girls from my mini tent. Smell is lemon pledge. One is a bit more rank than the other.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Insects don't really freak me out.


I bet russet/broad mites would. Them are nightmarish.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Malathion is nasty shit. I used to spray that in large quantities as an arborist in another lifetime. I'm glad I wore a respirator back then. It's considered a carcinogen by the IARC. Diazinon is another nasty one. The US govt doesn't consider these harmful to anything but bugs, but the international community wised up. This is the very reason I don't buy commercial herb and only grow my own. There are organic remedies out there for thrips and aphids. They may take more time/applications than something like Malathion, but at least they won't make YOU sick.


Yep ive used it now i just use alcohol water a few drops of dish soap


----------



## the gnome (May 1, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> View attachment 4130153 View attachment 4130154 Boomtown, day 32 since the flip.
> 
> Mini-me girls from my mini tent. Smell is lemon pledge. One is a bit more rank than the other.


yes! the 1st boomtowns I've seen posted, very nice Lurrabq
sample any yet? I like to taste the new talent @35 days


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

the gnome said:


> yes! the 1st boomtowns I've seen posted, very nice Lurrabq
> sample any yet? I like to taste the new talent @35 days


Blasphemy


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum @ Day 72
> View attachment 4129709



NIICCEE!! Whats the smell profile?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Malathion is nasty shit. I used to spray that in large quantities as an arborist in another lifetime. I'm glad I wore a respirator back then. It's considered a carcinogen by the IARC. Diazinon is another nasty one. The US govt doesn't consider these harmful to anything but bugs, but the international community wised up. This is the very reason I don't buy commercial herb and only grow my own. There are organic remedies out there for thrips and aphids. They may take more time/applications than something like Malathion, but at least they won't make YOU sick.


Neem oil works but most people give up spraying before the bugs are toast, it takes weeks of spraying ever couple days but if it worked on mites then it'll get rid of most pest too.


----------



## Omarfolks (May 1, 2018)

Popped 6 CNC 3 Iron Horse and 6 Blizzard Bush today


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 1, 2018)

Got email confirmation my order is en-route.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 1, 2018)

Jelly Pie, day 45. Heavy on the grape aromas.


----------



## main cola (May 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie, day 45. Heavy on the grape aromas. View attachment 4130214 View attachment 4130215 View attachment 4130216 View attachment 4130217 View attachment 4130218 View attachment 4130219


Beautiful looking buds


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 1, 2018)

Awesome. Very upset I only have a pack of them ;\


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 1, 2018)

main cola said:


> Beautiful looking buds


Thank you, main cola.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome. Very upset I only have a pack of them ;\


Don't be upset, be happy that you have 1 pack. Many do not. I only had 1 and have only popped half a pack so far.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome. Very upset I only have a pack of them ;\


I only have one too, holding out for a couple more packs for a pheno hunt.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie, day 45. Heavy on the grape aromas. View attachment 4130214 View attachment 4130215 View attachment 4130216 View attachment 4130217 View attachment 4130218 View attachment 4130219


Sweet! Beautiful plants my man


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sweet! Beautiful plants my man


Many thanks my friend.


----------



## SCJedi (May 1, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here are 2 cookie wrecks at 6 weeks today.View attachment 4130128
> 2 CNC also at 6 weeks today.
> View attachment 4130129
> My little Hibernate solo cup competitor (12/12 from seed). 2 10" colas
> ...


I'd love to know the details of your lights strips!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 1, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I'd love to know the details of your lights strips!!


Here is my build/experiment thread where I built these lights for my 4x4 tent. I have since moved up to a 5x5 tent but using the same lights.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/can-700-watts-of-led-strips-grow-trees.946736/

In a nutshell, I have bought a lot of led strips from damaged acuity light fixtures - probably 100 or more strips all together. Some have Samsung diodes, some don't. The prices were better than good - I bought 45 of the 48" strips for $105 shipped in one of my orders. Originally I was using cheap Amazon constant voltage 24 or 36 volt powersupplies but several failed so I have been replacing them with higher efficiency Meanwell drivers. With all the strips in my 5x5 tent running at 1 amp, it is around 1400 watts, but currently running around 1000 watts. A couple fixtures have the strips mounted to aluminum channel, but now I build using 3/4" aluminum angle - that is enough heatsink for these strips. I feel these are the best bang for my bucks. Altogether I probably have around $500 in all the parts here - including the extra 50 or so strips I have here and the spare cheapo power supplies (I'm guessing about 3000 watts total if I actually assembled all I have sitting here). If you have any questions about the specifics of any of it, just ask.


----------



## smokeybeard (May 1, 2018)

Got my CBD order in today. Tried it out (I have some lower back issues and planters fasciitis, more so the planters than lower back) and seriously WOW. This is the first edible CBD I have tried and I am nothing more than impressed. My planters fasciitis has been a non-issue today (first time in almost 2 years I wasn’t hobbling around by the end of my day). I never even felt overly tight around my Achilles tendion. I work in food service and pulled a 10 hour shift and ingested a quarter of the recommended daily dose and still feel great. A big thank you for putting this out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I only have one too, holding out for a couple more packs for a pheno hunt.


Off my pie lol


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

Anyone on the fence about the CV pure ghost OG this shit is a pleasure to run.i.popped 10 of them.an #8 was a beast.frosty as all get out and the high was very intense.its been one plant in a long time I enjoy growing.very vigorous and not picky on NPK ratios.
I only keep very special girls so the one ghost I have is kick ass.
These girls are on steroids right now.unbelievable growth.


----------



## kona gold (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone on the fence about the CV pure ghost OG this shit is a pleasure to run.i.popped 10 of them.an #8 was a beast.frosty as all get out and the high was very intense.its been one plant in a long time I enjoy growing.very vigorous and not picky on NPK ratios.
> I only keep very special girls so the one ghost I have is kick ass.
> These girls are on steroids right now.unbelievable growth.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you put that thermal barrier you have on your pots up on your ceiling and walls?

Like the set up!


----------



## kds710 (May 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> When Stardawg back crosses become easily available I will get some for sure!


yea I'm with ya on that, any of the new testers not just the bx2


----------



## kds710 (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone on the fence about the CV pure ghost OG this shit is a pleasure to run.i.popped 10 of them.an #8 was a beast.frosty as all get out and the high was very intense.its been one plant in a long time I enjoy growing.very vigorous and not picky on NPK ratios.
> I only keep very special girls so the one ghost I have is kick ass.
> These girls are on steroids right now.unbelievable growth.
> 
> ...


can see these plants exploding with growth. you plan on adding any kind of support?


----------



## booms111 (May 2, 2018)

Nevermind....my favorite colors green @Chunky Stool


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2018)

One 37 day Dream Catcher is strong smelling Blueberry yogurt/Bubblegum today! The other not as much but her trichs make up for that. Both are frosty for this stage with one outstanding


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 2, 2018)

Made a decision to drop 8 GPS beans, 3 cnc, 3 obs and 2 eskimo pussy, err blizzard bush. I once knew this girl from Terrace, BC...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Off my pie lol


You should just send that Pie to me , for the sake of science and proper pheno hunting , I’ll trade ya some magic beans . 
82% THC, 60% of the time , it works every time ! 
Zero to tripping balls right meow . Where grown in unatainium
You just can’t get that shit .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Ha ha im going to save that pie and have a berry cook off on the next run with cackleberry, jelly pie, rasp kush, and purple punch


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> You should just send that Pie to me , for the sake of science and proper pheno hunting , I’ll trade ya some magic beans .
> 82% THC, 60% of the time , it works every time !
> Zero to tripping balls right meow . Where grown in unatainium
> You just can’t get that shit .


That is one (there will probably be more)

That i knew i should have grabbed multi packs.

I just hate getting multiples if you dont like it then you got multiples of shit you dont want lol

But if you hold em for 15 years you can auction them off haha


----------



## nc208 (May 2, 2018)

booms111 said:


> Not sure where to find out what's up with somethingaboutgenetics from instagram that supplied the Wedding cake s1's? I bought a pack few weeks ago now getting runaround. No shipping info and barely any responses on IG. If anybody's got any info on what's up let know.


When did you purchase the pack? And when was last time they spoke with You?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> When did you purchase the pack? And when was last time they spoke with You?


And what is your favorite color?


----------



## Goats22 (May 2, 2018)

topanga og arrived the other day. those might be on deck depending on whether friends come through with cuts or not.

11 days of flower for the CnC and tomahawk and still no more plants showing sex. couple more suspected males, but we'll see...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> topanga og arrived the other day. those might be on deck depending on whether friends come through with cuts or not...


Im still waiting for my Topanga, thinking about them or Raspberry to pop next


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Just an update i had one evergreen 
And a blizzard bush damp off

The head on the evergreen appears it couldnt pop the seed open had about a half inch tail.

The blizzard did about the same but with only a 1/4 tail?
Perhaps i ran my cube too dry on those two and the seeds didnt get supple enough?

All the rest are heads up and rolling forward!

All look green and happy (testing my seedling nutrient mixes)

Will be putting them into something bigger probably today. Still need to build my seed running setup haha so they will probably go into
4 inch cubes for now cause they can hold a plant for quite a while


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just an update i had one evergreen
> And a blizzard bush damp off
> 
> The head on the evergreen appears it couldnt pop the seed open had about a half inch tail.
> ...


It’s good to keep seedlings in high humidity so the seed casing will be easy to shed,


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s good to keep seedlings in high humidity so the seed casing will be easy to shed,


Well i like to run my cubes on the slight light side so they dont rot from the carb sac in the seeds.

But they stay at a higher humidity in the dome and i monitor daily
As i helped get one last seed pod off of an evergreen today i should have done it yesterday. 

But i find when you help split the seed it goes either way anyways

Id add pics but dont wana show how many i popped  but im ok with 2 dying atm lol

Needless to say its pretty decently controlled albeit not perfect to a t obviously lol 

None of the shoreline testers damped off but one didnt pop so i split it this morn the tail inside looked green? But i planted it back in anyway


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Anyone know why a tail would be green inside the shell (no light exposeure in the seed haha)


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 2, 2018)

I'd buy another pack of 'Half and Half' if they were in stock.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well i like to run my cubes on the slight light side so they dont rot from the carb sac in the seeds.
> 
> But they stay at a higher humidity in the dome and i monitor daily
> As i helped get one last seed pod off of an evergreen today i should have done it yesterday.
> ...


 Could try skuffing them to make it easier for them to shed the shell?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone know why a tail would be green inside the shell (no light exposeure in the seed haha)


That's a healthy ass seed.is it exposed to light coming out?I noticed they green up with a quickness if they get light right away


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's a healthy ass seed.is it exposed to light coming out?I noticed they green up with a quickness if they get light right away


I had it buried in the wool and the seed wouldnt split so i cracked her ass for her lol? Still never seen a green tail mabey i shoulda taken a pic?



BigHornBuds said:


> Could try skuffing them to make it easier for them to shed the shell?


They where scuffed w 150 grit before a 6 hr soak friday night @6pm planted at midnight


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Ok curiosity got the better of me and i just went to dig it back out (carefully of course)

Ok so its not the actual tail that is green it appears to be the actual sac the seed is surrounded by that turned green it just wraped around it so tightly it looked green


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

GreenPointSeeds 420 order


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> GreenPointSeeds 420 order


Looks good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Looks good.


Lol
Idk what’s going on with my phone today
It’s not loading pics now , I need to wipe it tonight and get a new screen , and put it in a case


----------



## vertnugs (May 2, 2018)

Not your Home depot Lemon Tree


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lol
> Idk what’s going on with my phone today
> It’s not loading pics now , I need to wipe it tonight and get a new screen , and put it in a case


For some reason mine has been fucky today as well

It wouldnt let me sign in for about 20 min

Now i cant upload anything atm?


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 2, 2018)

Looks like I'll be picking up another pack of seeds.. I wonder when Gu~ is gonna reup on the other s1's


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> For some reason mine has been fucky today as well
> 
> It wouldnt let me sign in for about 20 min
> 
> Now i cant upload anything atm?


Same, the site looked funny too for a bit


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Same, the site looked funny too for a bit


 whew i thought it was just me haha


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Hopefully you put that thermal barrier you have on your pots up on your ceiling and walls?
> 
> Like the set up!


Naw I just painted the walls.i dont like spaces between barriers and the walls that can collect moisture and bugs and shit.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

Mold sandwich


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Mold sandwich


With a side of termites


----------



## the gnome (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Anyone know why a tail would be green inside the shell (no light exposeure in the seed haha)


Ive had tails pop from the hull with a very dark green almost black *sleeve* on the tail.
It's in all seeds but only seems to pull out with the tail(only a very short ways) on certain strain or just occasionally
I popped some Bodega the other nite and a few tails had it.
It's some type of membrane tween the shell and the seed embryo




the gnome said:


> yes! the 1st boomtowns I've seen posted, very nice Lurrabq
> sample any yet? I like to taste the new talent @35 days





BigHornBuds said:


> Blasphemy


Iza Pagan from way back
all hail Odin


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Looks like I'll be picking up another pack of seeds.. I wonder when Gu~ is gonna reup on the other s1's


I just need to stop looking. Seriously the temptation to purchase is to strong. Lemon Tree s1 sounds too damn good.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I just need to stop looking. Seriously the temptation to purchase is to strong. Lemon Tree s1 sounds too damn good.


It really is. And I love me some skunk so I will be getting a few packs


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Finally got the flower room all finished and both systems are in place.plants are loving this new setup.
> View attachment 4129803
> 
> View attachment 4129804
> ...


I got room envy, nice work!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I had it buried in the wool and the seed wouldnt split so i cracked her ass for her lol? Still never seen a green tail mabey i shoulda taken a pic?
> 
> 
> They where scuffed w 150 grit before a 6 hr soak friday night @6pm planted at midnight


 1500 grit until they get a reflective shine would have worked much better.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 1500 grit until they get a reflective shine would have worked much better.


Ha ha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> It really is. And I love me some skunk so I will be getting a few packs


Lemon skunk from dna from 10ish years ago was magic 

I wont mind adding this to go with my dna and green house lemon skunk run


----------



## NugHeuser (May 2, 2018)

Yep this Gorilla Glue's first set of leaves are 3 fingered, never seen that before. I'm a newer grower though, any of you guys ever seen that? Just curious

For some reason I can't get the "upload a file" to do anything, otherwise I'd throw up a pic.


----------



## sourgummy (May 2, 2018)

yes I have been saying this for a few days now. glad not just me.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> yes I have been saying this for a few days now. glad not just me.


So you can't upload pics either? Or the 3 finger leaf thing?


----------



## CannaBruh (May 2, 2018)

You guys are talking about the leaves immediately after the cotyledon open? The normally single leafed things? @NugHeuser @sourgummy


----------



## sourgummy (May 2, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So you can't upload pics either? Or the 3 finger leaf thing?


picture uploading issue


----------



## NugHeuser (May 2, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> You guys are talking about the leaves immediately after the cotyledon open? The normally single leafed things? @NugHeuser @sourgummy


Yeah, I've got a picture of it a couple pages back, just thought it was interesting. 
At first thought it might be a mutant, but yeah 3 fingered leaves right after the codyledon.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yep this Gorilla Glue's first set of leaves are 3 fingered, never seen that before. I'm a newer grower though, any of you guys ever seen that? Just curious
> 
> For some reason I can't get the "upload a file" to do anything, otherwise I'd throw up a pic.


Shits normal man.first leaf is usually a single than second 3 and 3rd is usually 5.prob just a happy plant.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> yes I have been saying this for a few days now. glad not just me.


Can you shoot me a screenshot or give me a little more info? I am unable to find any failed upload logs and I have not been able to recreate the problem. Shoot me your email address and username, I cannot locate your account with "sourgummy" on the GPS Forum. Thanks Man 

And for anyone else having issues:

Sorry for the delay. Super slammed right now.

You can email me directly if you want at [email protected]

*Anyone having issues uploading images, please email me so I can check your account. Please include your username and your email address.*

I have my notifications set to notify me ANYTIME I receive an email directly to [email protected]

*I am available to answer emails from 7:00am-11pm - 7 days a week*

*Some Reasons For Trouble With Uploads:*

You must have made at least 1 post prior to being able to upload anything.
If the images are bigger than 10mb, then they won't upload (so that means a file 10.01mb will not fly).
If the image has some weird extension (.xyz, etc.), they won't upload.
If you are using a VPN to access the forum and that VPN has been reported as a spammy IP, then you won't be able to upload.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 2, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Can you shoot me a screenshot or give me a little more info? I am unable to find any failed upload logs and I have not been able to recreate the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No my man, I mean problems with uploading on riu, not the Greenpoint site. I have no complaints with my seeds bro


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 2, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No my man, I mean problems with uploading on riu, not the Greenpoint site. I have no complaints with my seeds bro


I am so sorry man. My bad. I can check RIU and see if there are more reports. I will see if I can try and upload here.

*UPDATE:*
It looks like there is an issue here on RIU. It could be Xenforo related or browser related. Try a different browser maybe. Seems that some are able to and some aren't. I know that I cannot upload normally with Chrome on my MacBook.

This is as far as I could get using Chrome's "inspect", "console" and the Xenforo hash for the request to upload in a new tab:







Shouldn't be that hard though...


----------



## HydroRed (May 2, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> I am so sorry man. My bad. I can check RIU and see if there are more reports. I will see if I can try and upload here.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> It looks like there is an issue here on RIU. It could be Xenforo related or browser related. Try a different browser maybe. Seems that some are able to and some aren't. I know that I cannot upload normally with Chrome on my MacBook.
> ...


Ace High??


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Ace High??


The image?
I believe it's Copper Chem. But I could be wrong. I believe that's what the filename was.

I'll check again when I get back on my laptop. Gotta grab a bite!


----------



## Lurrabq (May 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie, day 45. Heavy on the grape aromas. View attachment 4130214 View attachment 4130215 View attachment 4130216 View attachment 4130217 View attachment 4130218 View attachment 4130219


Sweet!


----------



## sourgummy (May 2, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Can you shoot me a screenshot or give me a little more info? I am unable to find any failed upload logs and I have not been able to recreate the problem. Shoot me your email address and username, I cannot locate your account with "sourgummy" on the GPS Forum. Thanks Man
> 
> And for anyone else having issues:
> 
> ...


Oh sorry Gu, I was meaning I had problems uploading pics to this site, rollitup.org. No problems with your site. Even if there ever are/were, you got a lot going on with your site and I know that stuff on the back end is complicated. I give you and your Team a lot of credit for what you do and also some of what you put up with from some customers posting on here. Rock on man!


----------



## tatonka (May 2, 2018)

Texas Butter 38 bucks

Auctions are on


----------



## Cold$moke (May 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Texas Butter 38 bucks
> 
> Auctions are on


Shh


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shh


No shit.auctions work better for the buyers when theres less buyers.no offense to the ol chap selling them but business is business.
Everytime some good shit pops off these ol nosy tattletales come running to report like there getting free nuggets put in there shopping carts


----------



## Heisengrow (May 2, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Texas Butter 38 bucks
> 
> Auctions are on


If I ever see u complain about a cart swipe ima come through the screen and snatch your GP nuggets right out your hand lol


----------



## redzi (May 3, 2018)

Can't get connected to GP using laptop..I guess that I should try using more than one browser.


----------



## the gnome (May 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Texas Butter 38 bucks
> 
> Auctions are on


oh GAWD!

the madness is here again haha!
I have a $1buck and change in my rewards...
I'm on it!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

I might go for the lemon tree.

just cause i literally was ging to have a lemon skunk run before gps and shoreline stole the slots lol

So i might get it and one or 2 more packs that i missed on auction.

Id like to try the cbd oil too 

But after that im done buying beans till i grow what i got coming


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I might go for the lemon tree.
> 
> just cause i literally was ging to have a lemon skunk run before gps and shoreline stole the slots lol
> 
> ...


By the sounds of it you will pop every one of them before summer.


----------



## tatonka (May 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If I ever see u complain about a cart swipe ima come through the screen and snatch your GP nuggets right out your hand lol


This was me gloating.
I am stoked I got it so cheap


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> By the sounds of it you will pop every one of them before summer.


Ha, i wish man .
But i got a solid chunk of gps to go through .


My collection is nothing compared to most

Im only a silver member ha ha

Alas no testers though


----------



## HydroRed (May 3, 2018)

Are nuggets back? If so, Im not seeing them?


----------



## redzi (May 3, 2018)

Say does GP offer tours?...just grabbed some Southwest Airlines round trip tickets to Denver from south Texas for $114...$57 each way, taxes included. The tax and other govt fees was just as much as the ticket.


----------



## Rivendell (May 3, 2018)

Are nuggets fixed yet? Gu had said there would be no new seed releases while they were down and it looks like a new release tommorow. I can't check while at work, my work WiFi doesn't like greenpoints site.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

The nuggets where back , now they are gone again 


HydroRed said:


> Are nuggets back? If so, Im not seeing them?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The nuggets where back , now they are gone again


It said my balance was 30 cents, which can't be right. 
No worries. I've still got way too many beans to pop...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It said my balance was 30 cents, which can't be right.
> No worries. I've still got way too many beans to pop...


When it came back, I was Parker 
Then Yesterday i was Todd 
Now it’s gone 

I hear ya, I got way to many , and 16 packs in the mail 
Lots are doubles for the vault tho


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It said my balance was 30 cents, which can't be right.
> No worries. I've still got way too many beans to pop...


You do


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

Still can’t put up a pic


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2018)

redzi said:


> Say does GP offer tours?...just grabbed some Southwest Airlines round trip tickets to Denver from south Texas for $114...$57 each way, taxes included. The tax and other govt fees was just as much as the ticket.


Just don't get a window seat by either engine, amigo.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Still can’t put up a pic


Mines working again


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

Has anyone ran Triple Nova outdoors? 
In the Pacific NW I've gotta chop by October 1. 

Purple Outlaw is another candidate. 
What do you guys think? 

https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/feminized-seeds/triple-nova/
https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/greenpoint-seeds/purple-outlaw-gorilla-grape-gush-seeds/


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just don't get a window seat by either engine, amigo.



ahh the good old days... when the wing seat was considered the safest


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2018)

Getting to and from the airport is so much more dangerous, as is taking a shower.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Getting to and from the airport is so much more dangerous, as is taking a shower.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 3, 2018)

Pig Whistles
 
 
The PW that still hates me lol
 

And the Night Riders
 



Cheers


----------



## nc208 (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone ran Triple Nova outdoors?
> In the Pacific NW I've gotta chop by October 1.
> 
> Purple Outlaw is another candidate.
> ...





Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone ran Triple Nova outdoors?
> In the Pacific NW I've gotta chop by October 1.
> 
> Purple Outlaw is another candidate.
> ...


Purple outlaw would be my choice. It's an Indica dominant so greater chance of finishing earlier than the hybrid triple nova.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 3, 2018)

Now that it has been some time and I have given a fair amount of thought. I am wondering if somehow this gear needs nutes right off the bat? 
Years ago I had issues with a few strains being given nutes right away, so I started using just promix and water in the first pot. Never had an issue with that until now. It is the only thing I can think of as to why there were so many mutants early on. 
Looking forward to these going under the big light sometime in the next week or so.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Purple outlaw would be my choice. It's an Indica dominant so greater chance of finishing earlier than the hybrid triple nova.


Yeah purple outlaw is looking like the winner -- even though I can't find any reviews, which is odd. 
Purple strains also seem to be more resistant to pests, PM, and bud rot. 
Not sure why...


----------



## tatonka (May 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Now that it has been some time and I have given a fair amount of thought. I am wondering if somehow this gear needs nutes right off the bat?
> Years ago I had issues with a few strains being given nutes right away, so I started using just promix and water in the first pot. Never had an issue with that until now. It is the only thing I can think of as to why there were so many mutants early on.
> Looking forward to these going under the big light sometime in the next week or so.
> Cheers


Mine have been nitrogen and cal mag whores


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It said my balance was 30 cents, which can't be right.
> No worries. I've still got way too many beans to pop...


Me too ... but I keep looking ...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Getting to and from the airport is so much more dangerous, as is taking a shower.


Maybe in your neck of the woods, bill.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods, bill.
> 
> View attachment 4130514


Holy fuck man hahaha this is the reason you are the king in this field lmao 
Cheers


----------



## NugHeuser (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah purple outlaw is looking like the winner -- even though I can't find any reviews, which is odd.
> Purple strains also seem to be more resistant to pests, PM, and bud rot.
> Not sure why...


I to would go with the purple outlaw just because of the quicker finish time.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods, bill.
> 
> View attachment 4130514


Doin that crazy hand jive!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Doin that crazy hand jive!


I think city folk call it "jazz hands" 
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Now that it has been some time and I have given a fair amount of thought. I am wondering if somehow this gear needs nutes right off the bat?
> Years ago I had issues with a few strains being given nutes right away, so I started using just promix and water in the first pot. Never had an issue with that until now. It is the only thing I can think of as to why there were so many mutants early on.
> Looking forward to these going under the big light sometime in the next week or so.
> Cheers


Ive been playing with starter nutes since im new to rockwool .

This is the third seed run ive started and my best (in rockwool) so far.

I gave it 320pp (startppm is 180) so 140ppm of nutes and a small pinch of vitimin b from RAW nutes phed to 6

They seem very happy about it and i need to get em in bigger shoes today lol

Edit to add this is what i soaked my wool in

I will water them next with about 380 to 400 ppm mix


----------



## the gnome (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah purple outlaw is looking like the winner -- even though I can't find any reviews, which is odd.
> Purple strains also seem to be more resistant to pests, PM, and bud rot.
> Not sure why...


I'd like to see you start some up also, 
I have some purple outlaws in veg.
_ picked up 2 paks lat nov_


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive been playing with starter nutes since im new to rockwool .
> 
> This is the third seed run ive started and my best (in rockwool) so far.
> 
> ...


Even though I am in soil I this is exactly what I am wondering. Especially with sativas and sativas doms I have always noticed they preferred lower nutes throughout, especially early on. These are just the first seeds I have ever had any type of problems with doing what I am use to. 
They have come around great so I am really just curious as to the cause.
Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Ill try and take some single pics as i dont wana show the whole flat


----------



## the gnome (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive been playing with starter nutes since im new to rockwool .
> 
> This is the third seed run ive started and my best (in rockwool) so far.
> 
> ...


Ive been messin round with RW as a seed starter medium.
I soak my cubes 350ppm @5.7ph.
keeping it at optimum water content is my prob, 
I like it but my soil cups are easier at this point
there's a great thread on IC Mag by DJM/don juan matais.
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=300255&page=3
he a coco grower using RW for his cuts, lot of good info on RW in the 1st 10 pages


----------



## sdd420 (May 3, 2018)

the gnome said:


> oh GAWD!
> 
> the madness is here again haha!
> I have a $1buck and change in my rewards...
> I'm on it!


Don’t forget the discount code “ rollitup “ it works even on the auction


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

the gnome said:


> Ive been messin round with RW as a seed starter medium.
> I soak my cubes 350ppm @5.7ph.
> keeping it at optimum water content is my prob,
> I like it but my soil cups are easier at this point
> ...


Nice thanks for the links 
Unfortunately i try to keep dirt outa my room haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice thanks for the links
> Unfortunately i try to keep dirt outa my room haha


Meh, nothing wrong with organic soil if you know what you're doing and aren't in a big hurry. 
It's actually the easiest way to grow, IMHO. 
No measuring & mixing.
And you don't need PH & EC meters.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh, nothing wrong with organic soil if you know what you're doing and aren't in a big hurry.
> It's actually the easiest way to grow, IMHO.
> No measuring & mixing.
> And you don't need PH & EC meters.


I hear ya i prefer the controlled chaos of hydro

But id love to try some organic soil outdoors


----------



## CannaBruh (May 3, 2018)

Who says you need ph/ec meters for hydro?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

I used to say the same but i recently got back into meters


----------



## CannaBruh (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I used to say the same but i recently got back into meters


Did you make changes to your methods with the meters?


----------



## redzi (May 3, 2018)

Dont like meters? Grow either C99 Sativa dominant or Wild Thai from World of Seeds...use to feed the WOS WT the runoff (coco) from my other plants. Beautiful plant under the blue tint of a Cree 3590 6500K. You will get sick of the smell of Pinesol but you will have an understanding of where all that frost and lemon smell comes from in other strains.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 3, 2018)

So did the lemon tree s1 drop get pushed back or something?


----------



## Aolelon (May 3, 2018)

Sold out it looks like


----------



## Aolelon (May 3, 2018)

Or maybe it did. Showed out of stock now it says coming soon.


----------



## vertnugs (May 3, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> So did the lemon tree s1 drop get pushed back or something?



Counter is still rollin on the site


----------



## sourgummy (May 3, 2018)

I have a frosty cackleberry in flower now almost done on week 5 that smells like a fresh cut lime. Wow its great! I had this one concentrate from a medical dispensary named Kimbo Slice. It was the best smelling and tasting concentrate I have had hands down. Like it smelled a room up with just a gram of concentrate. You could also smell it through the little tiny glass quarter sized container it was in with a screw lid. So that concentrate also was the most insane lime smell and taste I have had/smelled in person in marijuana form. Right now this cackleberry smells identical to that fresh lime. The inside of the lime not the outside rind that is bitter. I will try and get a pick up later, sounds like people are posting them again with success. I got a few going nicely now like also a Cowboy Kush, which I haven't even seen anyone really talk about on here. The cowboy kush is looking very respectable and has nice trichome coverage so far. The LVTK is slowly chugging along nicely, smells so great. Oh and the one cackleberry I am talking about, freakin took over the cackleberry next to it and also a super silver haze shit pheno lol that I chopped down. Cackle didn't share the light well with the super lol. Gladly it is the keeper! haha it stretched upwards and sideways.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just don't get a window seat by either engine, amigo.


to soon man,lol


----------



## NugHeuser (May 3, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I have a frosty cackleberry in flower now almost done on week 5 that smells like a fresh cut lime. Wow its great! I had this one concentrate from a medical dispensary named Kimbo Slice. It was the best smelling and tasting concentrate I have had hands down. Like it smelled a room up with just a gram of concentrate. You could also smell it through the little tiny glass quarter sized container it was in with a screw lid. So that concentrate also was the most insane lime smell and taste I have had/smelled in person in marijuana form. Right now this cackleberry smells identical to that fresh lime. The inside of the lime not the outside rind that is bitter. I will try and get a pick up later, sounds like people are posting them again with success. I got a few going nicely now like also a Cowboy Kush, which I haven't even seen anyone really talk about on here. The cowboy kush is looking very respectable and has nice trichome coverage so far. The LVTK is slowly chugging along nicely, smells so great. Oh and the one cackleberry I am talking about, freakin took over the cackleberry next to it and also a super silver haze shit pheno lol that I chopped down. Cackle didn't share the light well with the super lol. Gladly it is the keeper! haha it stretched upwards and sideways.


Let's see some pics of that cackleberrey


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special doin it's thang...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Did you make changes to your methods with the meters?



Meh lol but its way easier keeping eyes on stuff 

If you try to stay optimal..i mainly went back to one cause i wanted to change nutes and see how the plant was using it


----------



## CannaBruh (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Meh lol but its way easier keeping eyes on stuff
> 
> If you try to stay optimal..i mainly went back to one cause i wanted to change nutes and see how the plant was using it


Totally valid, I'd do the same. At some point motion waste becomes apparent, and visualizing the same numbers on meters day in day out + calibration etc becomes defined as "wasteful"


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Totally valid, I'd do the same. At some point motion waste becomes apparent, and visualizing the same numbers on meters day in day out + calibration etc becomes defined as "wasteful"


I keep notes day to day to watch for trends and I think I could go meterless but just thinking about actually doing it makes me cringe. Meters are like my safety blanket, and numbers are my friends.  I don't have the gall.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 3, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I have a frosty cackleberry in flower now almost done on week 5 that smells like a fresh cut lime. Wow its great! I had this one concentrate from a medical dispensary named Kimbo Slice. It was the best smelling and tasting concentrate I have had hands down. Like it smelled a room up with just a gram of concentrate. You could also smell it through the little tiny glass quarter sized container it was in with a screw lid. So that concentrate also was the most insane lime smell and taste I have had/smelled in person in marijuana form. Right now this cackleberry smells identical to that fresh lime. The inside of the lime not the outside rind that is bitter. I will try and get a pick up later, sounds like people are posting them again with success. I got a few going nicely now like also a Cowboy Kush, which I haven't even seen anyone really talk about on here. The cowboy kush is looking very respectable and has nice trichome coverage so far. The LVTK is slowly chugging along nicely, smells so great. Oh and the one cackleberry I am talking about, freakin took over the cackleberry next to it and also a super silver haze shit pheno lol that I chopped down. Cackle didn't share the light well with the super lol. Gladly it is the keeper! haha it stretched upwards and sideways.


FYI ..im pretty sure kimbo slice = kimbo kush from exotic


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 3, 2018)

Hickok Haze (GhostStar Haze?)
This is the stand out so far , the color isn’t coming through very well with the cell pic but the new growth is pinkish lavender


----------



## NugHeuser (May 3, 2018)

Here's that Gorilla Glue I was talking about with the first set of leaves being 3 point. Cute little booger
Day 10 from breaking soil.
The rest of the Gorilla Glues.
Back 6 are Purple Punch, same age as the GG. Front 6 are Dos-si-dos, Gelato, and Mimosa. Them ones are just a handful of days old. 
Planning on scroging out the whole thing between these plants pictured below. Sharing the space with the Greenpoint genes will be 5 Agent Orange and 4 random crosses from a buddy. Can't wait to see the tent in full swing! 


Edit: In the final picture one of the PP are missing from the shot, got her off to the side a bit. She's acting more sensitive to these lights than the rest, should be fine after a week or two.


----------



## klx (May 3, 2018)

How do all these Stardawg crosses deal with light / heavy defoliation? Anyone given the odd plant a good strip and compared the finished nuggs to one thats left alone?


----------



## THT (May 3, 2018)

klx said:


> How do all these Stardawg crosses deal with light / heavy defoliation? Anyone given the odd plant a good strip and compared the finished nuggs to one thats left alone?


Every one I've ran so far has had to be hacked and slashed at some point. They have all been champs about it. I've removed everything from fans to lowers and major branches. I've never seen them stressed by it.


----------



## klx (May 3, 2018)

THT said:


> Every one I've ran so far has had to be hacked and slashed at some point. They have all been champs about it. I've removed everything from fans to lowers and major branches. I've never seen them stressed by it.


Sweet thanks, thats what I like to hear!!


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

klx said:


> How do all these Stardawg crosses deal with light / heavy defoliation? Anyone given the odd plant a good strip and compared the finished nuggs to one thats left alone?


I did a huge strip on day 1 and day 21 of flower. Like 60% of the big fans. They grow back. Very fast. I usually only defoliate twice a run. But I may need like a half strip again. She throws alot of fans.


----------



## Gu~ (May 3, 2018)

I don't know if anyone noticed... RIU is now an https website.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Totally valid, I'd do the same. At some point motion waste becomes apparent, and visualizing the same numbers on meters day in day out + calibration etc becomes defined as "wasteful"


I dont quite agree but i get what you mean it can become unnecessary....until it saves your shit lol

It always seems just when im like no worries i got this shit dialed.

Somethin tries to keep me interested haha.


I do believe in efficiency though thats why i think im going to stack my room eventually lol


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I dont quite agree but i get what you mean it can become unnecessary....until it saves your shit lol
> 
> It always seems just when im like no worries i got this shit dialed.
> 
> ...


When I run lucas formula when I started out. I ph'ed and ppm'd everything. And did for along time. Then when I switched to mega crop I quit. My tap is pretty decent. It's like 43-47ppm str8 outta the tap. I did it a few times. And realized it was coming out pretty much where I need it. I measure by weight on digi's add to my gallon shake and enjoy. It really is an all in one. I start babies on it, I clone with it, veg with it, and flower with it. This round I did add mammoth p to the mix. Bc they sent me a big ass box of it. I got 6 of the big jugs of it. So I figured why not. They seem to like it.


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

Dosidos S1's
 
There some Texas butter in there....
 
Mimosa S1's


----------



## ruby fruit (May 3, 2018)

Anyone grown Tennessee kush outdoors ?
Mainly want to know if she will handle plenty of topping and being scrogged outside
Fussy feeder or heavy feeder ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> When I run lucas formula when I started out. I ph'ed and ppm'd everything. And did for along time. Then when I switched to mega crop I quit. My tap is pretty decent. It's like 43-47ppm str8 outta the tap. I did it a few times. And realized it was coming out pretty much where I need it. I measure by weight on digi's add to my gallon shake and enjoy. It really is an all in one. I start babies on it, I clone with it, veg with it, and flower with it. This round I did add mammoth p to the mix. Bc they sent me a big ass box of it. I got 6 of the big jugs of it. So I figured why not. They seem to like it.


Ive gone full circle so i used to try and get stuff on point then like you i knew where i was and did fine for 7 plus years. With no meter 

Now ive switched nutrients so i got a meter again  see how many years it last for lol


----------



## sourgummy (May 3, 2018)

This is all the one cackleberry other than the couple other plants in the backgrounds. Blumats dialed in this run making it better, but I overdid the dolomite lime so I do have some deficiencies arising slowly. So partly also a reason I am impressed. You can see the mendo purple behind it center screen probably since it’s purple. Cowboy Kush in the left top in that picture. More of the cowboy below. Too bad I didn’t give it a better spot on the tray but the frost is nice. I will take another tomorrow that’s more updated. Same with the cackleberry
 
 
 
Last 3 are the cowboy but like a week ago almost I believe. I will try for updated ones tomorrow.


----------



## whytewidow (May 3, 2018)

I think this O.B.S. is gonna be a frost boss... I just noticed she's already got rails starting on her. Day 27 or 28 somewhere around in there.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 3, 2018)

RDWC FTW,pics are exactly one week apart.
I love that gunslinger.its all main line branches,scroggers wet dream.
Took me an entire 3 days to dial in both sides lol.


4/27

5/3


Ghost O looking lovely as fawk...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think this O.B.S. is gonna be a frost boss... I just noticed she's already got rails starting on her. Day 27 or 28 somewhere around in there.View attachment 4130824 View attachment 4130825


Very nice man


----------



## jbgrower (May 3, 2018)

damn these auctions, I told myself i wasnt gonna get any more seeds. Picked up a pack of the dreamcatcher. I couldnt resist the price lol


----------



## redzi (May 4, 2018)

Snagged some Sundance...already have payment for Copper in envelope ready to go...pay separate? ....or can I save on a stamp and one shipping fee?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 4, 2018)

redzi said:


> Snagged some Sundance...already have payment for Copper in envelope ready to go...pay separate? ....or can I save on a stamp and one shipping fee?


You can send them together, but Greenpoints shipping fee will still apply to both orders.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

My “Alerts” are taking me to the top of that page, not to the post and I am finding this inconvenient.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 4, 2018)

What are some of GPS fast finishing strains? like 9 weeks tops from flip?


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 4, 2018)

Lemon Tree S1 drop coming soon just wait.... and wait... and the timers run out over an hour ago with no change to anything. Are the drops with a counter a joke or what ? Seems like a joke, not a very funny joke as its got me out of bed early and then wasted an hour of my time waiting for nothing.


----------



## macsnax (May 4, 2018)

Weliveinapolicestate said:


> Lemon Tree S1 drop coming soon just wait.... and wait... and the timers run out over an hour ago with no change to anything. Are the drops with a counter a joke or what ? Seems like a joke, not a very funny joke as its got me out of bed early and then wasted an hour of my time waiting for nothing.


Drops are usually at 7:30am mountain time.


----------



## Gu~ (May 4, 2018)

Not sure why the banners disappeared.

Another work in progress, sheesh.

I just put another one up.
~

Here is the Gold Nugget update: Tonight everything should be back up! Nick was up late last night testing everything out. one more snag to fix and we are all set. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## gritzz (May 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Not sure why the banners disappeared.
> 
> Another work in progress, sheesh.
> 
> ...


 Lemon tree is on and live....got my issue....1st thing is a trip to the post box...to get them asap....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

klx said:


> How do all these Stardawg crosses deal with light / heavy defoliation? Anyone given the odd plant a good strip and compared the finished nuggs to one thats left alone?


I had to chop a few fan leaves off my chinooks because they were blocking too much light from lower buds. 
It didn't seem to stress them at all. 
Zero hermies.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

Must have missed something as my Night Rider without the K which shot nanners late has a few dark brown seeds as well, just a few and almost positive nothing else going on in the tent. Just what do you think of that.

Vaping that first little Rider bud right now. One of my faves in daylight hours! Maybe not at work as you can't keep it from being loud and some may find it a bit disorienting but not racy.. Pine and a bit of fuel with powerful whiffs of real forest Skunk/ass. Close up Skunk! Then not so much. Almost like when a skunk sprays.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Must have missed something as my Night Rider without the K which shot nanners late has a few dark brown seeds as well, just a few and almost positive nothing else going on in the tent. Just what do you think of that.
> 
> Vaping that first little Rider bud right now. One of my faves in daylight hours! Maybe not at work as you can't keep it from being loud and some may find it a bit disorienting but not racy.. Pine and a bit of fuel with powerful whiffs of real forest Skunk/ass. Close up Skunk! Then not so much. Almost like when a skunk sprays.


Well that's not good news. I've got two packs of Night Rider. 

How long did you let them go? Clear/cloudy trics or amber?


----------



## Rivendell (May 4, 2018)

So much for Gu saying no new seed releases while nuggets are down I guess...Only 20 lemon tree left right now, wonder if any will be left when nuggets are back up. Going to be bummed out if they are gone before it gets fixed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> What are some of GPS fast finishing strains? like 9 weeks tops from flip?


There's a filter for that.


----------



## Gu~ (May 4, 2018)

Since it looks like the Lemon Tree will sell out. I've pulled a bunch of packs to release next week with the Gold Nuggets enabled. No worries, if you want it. You'll be able to get some.


----------



## Rivendell (May 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Since it looks like the Lemon Tree will sell out. I've pulled a bunch of packs to release next week with the Gold Nuggets enabled. No worries, if you want it. You'll be able to get some.


You are the man!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

redzi said:


> Snagged some Sundance...already have payment for Copper in envelope ready to go...pay separate? ....or can I save on a stamp and one shipping fee?


Ah ha must have been you that snagged my sundance about 5 hrs ago haha


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Night Rider has shot several nanners overnight and will exit today. She is at 64 days on 10/14 under 3500k 90cri COBs and the trichs have a few more clear than I like but also amber. Aprox 30%clear, 55% cloudy, 15%amber. Not as skunky at chop but very strong fuel and very piney.


Here ya go chunk!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Here ya go chunk!


I'm also kinda bummed about the loud piney terps. 
A little pine is OK, but I don't want it to dominate.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> So much for Gu saying no new seed releases while nuggets are down I guess...Only 20 lemon tree left right now, wonder if any will be left when nuggets are back up. Going to be bummed out if they are gone before it gets fixed.


Tough love


Rivendell said:


> You are the man!


Soft love


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

My riders have all been typical hybreed lookin', middle of the road in appearance and size and ran My two Hibernate had rounded serrations and would make my whole body feel heavy. Night only. I have 2 Butches that I think are girls and when I topped they stopped! Very squat and passed up freaky fast by Space Monkey F2s!

Newest Night Rider without a K in a glass Spoon from Panda and it smokes as smooth and powerful as it vapes. Sometimes I “test” most of the way through a jar!


----------



## EGrower (May 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My riders have all been typical hybreed lookin', middle of the road in appearance and size and ran My two Hibernate had rounded serrations and would make my whole body feel heavy. Night only. I have 2 Butches that I think are girls and when I topped they stopped! Very squat and passed up freaky fast by Space Monkey F2s!
> 
> Newest Night Rider without a K in a glass Spoon from Panda and it smokes as smooth and powerful as it vapes. Sometimes I “test” most of the way through a jar!


3/4 night rider females I grew hermed. one on them had full on balls, other two just a see of nanners around day 30 - 40
out of all the raindance phenos I got. 9 females out of 10 pack 0 herm issues


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

Did a lot of transplanting last night.

Seems out of all 4 strains i tried CnC was the only one that had 100% survival (with me)

Lost 2 evergreens 1 decapped itself and the others cotyledons never opened.

-1 purple badlands decapped
-1 blizzard bush seed germed but couldnt get past a half inch long tail

Everything eles is in a new home 

Waiting for my flower room to come down so these can go in for a short veg then flip

Edit to add i dont blame green points seeds for any losses as this is only my 3rd time popping in rockwool .
And technically they all germed i just didnt catch them before they killed themselves lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 4, 2018)

my 420 order finally made it. Lookn forward to popping. Shipping/packaging was on point.. only problem is.. I was excited and wanting to check out the seeds quick so I took one out and checked it out and then when I was opening the other container it like "popped" and half the seeds went flying. I found most but in all the co-motion I lost track of what was what. If I may give one suggestion it would be to mark the containers the seeds came in.. something as simple as cc or bb in sharpie woulda helped me out a bit lol

regardless I'm very happy with my purchase, will purchase again, and I think I know which is which but even if theyre mixed up it wont change much cuz they gonna get popped. I can't even wait, 2 of each are now wet.. lesgo!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did a lot of transplanting last night.
> 
> Seems out of all 4 strains i tried CnC was the only one that had 100% survival (with me)
> 
> ...


U ran the cnc before?? ive popped a bunch of cookie crosses and this is one that I'm most anticipating (I say that with most genetics tho fwiw)


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> U ran the cnc before?? ive popped a bunch of cookie crosses and this is one that I'm most anticipating (I say that with most genetics tho fwiw)


Nope this is maiden greenpoint voyage


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> my 420 order finally made it. Lookn forward to popping. Shipping/packaging was on point.. only problem is.. I was excited and wanting to check out the seeds quick so I took one out and checked it out and then when I was opening the other container it like "popped" and half the seeds went flying. I found most but in all the co-motion I lost track of what was what. If I may give one suggestion it would be to mark the containers the seeds came in.. something as simple as cc or bb in sharpie woulda helped me out a bit lol
> 
> regardless I'm very happy with my purchase, will purchase again, and I think I know which is which but even if theyre mixed up it wont change much cuz they gonna get popped. I can't even wait, 2 of each are now wet.. lesgo!


That does suck balls haha oh well mystery beans 
I tend to pop my seed packs over a nursery tray
Cause something like this may have happend to me long ago haha also only 1 pack open at a time


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Since it looks like the Lemon Tree will sell out. I've pulled a bunch of packs to release next week with the Gold Nuggets enabled. No worries, if you want it. You'll be able to get some.


Thanks gu


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2018)

Were there not many packs of lemon tree or something? I didn't have very much interest in it so don't feel too bad if I missed as I have SFV, Lemon G x Faceoff, Topanga OG, and the list goes on for lemon but still wanted to run a few of the tree. Says out of stock currently so guessing it sold out. If there were a lot of packs really stupified as to how there is so much interest in it? Odd...but okay lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

There was 10 when i woke up this mourning
I quickly logged i and snagged one before they where gone

Because before greenpoint and shoreline stole the slots i was going to do a lemon skunk mother hunt haha

have a half a pack of dna and green house lemon skunk  will be neat to run all three side by side


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Were there not many packs of lemon tree or something? I didn't have very much interest in it so don't feel too bad if I missed as I have SFV, Lemon G x Faceoff, Topanga OG, and the list goes on for lemon but still wanted to run a few of the tree. Says out of stock currently so guessing it sold out. If there were a lot of packs really stupified as to how there is so much interest in it? Odd...but okay lol.


Gu said there will be more for sale since the nuggets where still off line


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Gu said there will be more for sale since the nuggets where still off line


Yeah that was another reason I hesitated. Id idn't even bother checking how much stock there was wish I did had to walk away for 30 minutes for an estimate came back gone. Just kind of shocked there is so much interest in a lemon strain heh. OGK isn't good enough for people? I guess I will try again when they few that are left are reposted.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> There was 10 when i woke up this mourning
> I quickly logged i and snagged one before they where gone
> 
> Because before greenpoint and shoreline stole the slots i was going to do a lemon skunk mother hunt haha
> ...


When I woke up there were 11 left. 
I coulda snagged one but can't justify spending another $90 while I've got dozens in the fridge.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When I woke up there were 11 left.
> I coulda snagged one but can't justify spending another $90 while I've got dozens in the fridge.


I have a love for lemon skunk its one of the VERY
Few seeds ive bought again hoping to find what i had before .

Even though citrus flavors have been dominating stuff lately its still one i judge other lemons off of.... still no lemon came close after i lost it


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did a lot of transplanting last night.
> 
> Seems out of all 4 strains i tried CnC was the only one that had 100% survival (with me)
> 
> ...


I killed a pack of Blizzard Bush seedlings last year. 
There were several "issues" that ended up being a perfect storm. 
But I was surprised that ALL of them died.


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2018)

3Pioneer Kush 2 weeks since planting looking good and will up pot shortly.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 4, 2018)

Lemon thai from elitegenetics back in the day was some fire


----------



## bigbongloads (May 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that was another reason I hesitated. Id idn't even bother checking how much stock there was wish I did had to walk away for 30 minutes for an estimate came back gone. Just kind of shocked there is so much interest in a lemon strain heh. OGK isn't good enough for people? I guess I will try again when they few that are left are reposted.


You ever smoked lemon tree? It’s fire I got some at last years emerald cup super tasty great high. Funky skunky citrus gas.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That does suck balls haha oh well mystery beans
> I tend to pop my seed packs over a nursery tray
> Cause something like this may have happend to me long ago haha also only 1 pack open at a time


I've only copped beans from Big worm and bodhi the last few years so it was a little different than what ive been used to.  Overall it was genius, no rattle in the box or anything.. @greenpointseeds a little mark/sticker/anything to make it so the holders aren't ambiguous would make it a perfect 10.

glad to know im not the only stoner to do sumthng like that lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 4, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> You ever smoked lemon tree? It’s fire I got some at last years emerald cup super tasty great high. Funky skunky citrus gas.


No, but I am intrigued. If it is as good as Lemon G and SFV OGK I will be happy. At that level of pot though, I kind of don't see a being better as possible, only just as good. Thanks for opinion hope I can get 2 packs should be all I need to know to tell.


----------



## Wilksey (May 4, 2018)

49 days into 12/12 and the flowers are still stacking, pistils still pumping out thick and strong, and they're about to get into the "fatten up the calyx's" phase.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No, but I am intrigued. If it is as good as Lemon G and SFV OGK I will be happy. At that level of pot though, I kind of don't see a being better as possible, only just as good. Thanks for opinion hope I can get 2 packs should be all I need to know to tell.


Quality smoke for sure all my friends liked it. It was heaviest on the lemon flavor smoke I’ve had but to be fair I haven’t tried lemon g. I would of snagged one but I already have snowy lemons (lemon tree x star fighter f1) from strayfox.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> 49 days into 12/12 and the flowers are still stacking, pistils still pumping out thick and strong, and they're about to get into the "fatten up the calyx's" phase.View attachment 4131166


Very nice for 49 days. What stain is this?


----------



## Wilksey (May 4, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What stain is this?


Hickok haze. It's a discontinued cross of Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg.

Big fat white pistils show how the flower is stacking up nicely on this branch.....not so much on others, though.


----------



## sourgummy (May 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> 49 days into 12/12 and the flowers are still stacking, pistils still pumping out thick and strong, and they're about to get into the "fatten up the calyx's" phase.View attachment 4131166


lol lovin that round topper in the back. Looks funny and super fat like a baseball bat top of the barrel.


----------



## Wilksey (May 4, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Looks funny and super fat....


And then there's THIS bitch on the other side of the grow space with her....uh.....2 heads.....horns....I don't know what the fuck she's got going on, but I'm going to smoke it regardless.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 4, 2018)

k


Wilksey said:


> And then there's THIS bitch on the other side of the grow space with her....uh.....2 heads.....horns....I don't know what the fuck she's got going on, but I'm going to smoke it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 4131216


Damn man you are nocking those out of the park! Please post again when those cave man clubs fatten up. Again nice job.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 4, 2018)

Reply to SourGummies
(RIU won't let me post a reply, it keeps saying I am posting a "sneaky URL", but there are no URLs in my post....) And it keeps signing me out anytime I try to make a post..







Lol. No worries. I'm not GU, I do a little bit of everything.

The day I saw the message here about the images, I was like huh? So I spent about 2 hours trying to figure out why I couldn't recreate your scenario. I was pulling my hair out trying to find the problem and so thatstwhrn I sent the reply here because I didn't understand at all. I mean, there are instances that are totally special and only effect some people. Those are the hardest to deal with.

Anyways, no worries and thanks for the clarification man. I would've still been at it and trying to find a problem that didn't exist. SerioudSe, thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## naiveCon (May 4, 2018)

Growing weed is so boring LOL

Hurry up Hibernate


----------



## sourgummy (May 4, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Reply to SourGummies
> (RIU won't let me post a reply, it keeps saying I am posting a "sneaky URL", but there are no URLs in my post....)
> 
> Lol. No worries. I'm not GU, I do a little bit of everything.
> ...


I know what you mean haha. Glad I could help clear that as I hoped to end any possible "chase" you were on. And also I did eventually realize your tag wasn't GU haha. Just saw the greenpoint and immediately thought that. Then I was like oh ya GU basically has his own account/name he posts under. Mainly just wasn't expecting a rep on the forums working for Greenpoint Seeds, and that is a compliment. Really shows you guys are doing it right. Thanks GPS!


----------



## nc208 (May 4, 2018)

LEmOn Tree up on the auctions. Daym that was fast. Was that how much it was this morning?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

It was 89 bucks this morning


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It was 89 bucks this morning


Supply n demand 
But
You won’t catch me paying $230 for 6 S1 seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Supply n demand
> But
> You won’t catch me paying $230 for 6 S1 seeds


You won't catch me paying $90...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

I'd snag a pack of dream catcher if I could get it for $40 out the door, but it's not looking like that will happen for a while. 
Same for cackleberry...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 4, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Reply to SourGummies
> (RIU won't let me post a reply, it keeps saying I am posting a "sneaky URL", but there are no URLs in my post....)
> 
> 
> ...


Wheres tank when u need him.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Supply n demand
> But
> You won’t catch me paying $230 for 6 S1 seeds


Right. Hopefully all these s1's I'm running don't bite me in the ass. We'll know within about 2 months.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You won't catch me paying $90...


I’m with ya, I’m going to wait n see what happens with all the S1 seeds , I’m still waiting for my Topanga from the cbd give away 
I want to use that for my S1 test , but if it’s not here Monday I’m going to run some mystery auto or raspberry


----------



## Cold$moke (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You won't catch me paying $90...


I have a week to think about it now though


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Wheres tank when u need him.


Pretty sure that’s him.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd snag a pack of dream catcher if I could get it for $40 out the door, but it's not looking like that will happen for a while.
> Same for cackleberry...


I have several of both packed away. I've not found a dud. All top notch.


----------



## Goats22 (May 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Supply n demand
> But
> You won’t catch me paying $230 for 6 S1 seeds


hype and the threat of the packs running out makes people do dumb things.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> hype and the threat of the packs running out makes people do dumb things.


scarcity marketing


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 4, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I know what you mean haha. Glad I could help clear that as I hoped to end any possible "chase" you were on. And also I did eventually realize your tag wasn't GU haha. Just saw the greenpoint and immediately thought that. Then I was like oh ya GU basically has his own account/name he posts under. Mainly just wasn't expecting a rep on the forums working for Greenpoint Seeds, and that is a compliment. Really shows you guys are doing it right. Thanks GPS!


Thanks. Yeah, I've been busy trying to get all the notifications and emails right for everything so I can be a lot more involved here and on our forum and social media, etc.


Heisengrow said:


> Wheres tank when u need him.


Tank's here.


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hickok haze. It's a discontinued cross of Ghost Train Haze x Stardawg.
> 
> Big fat white pistils show how the flower is stacking up nicely on this branch.....not so much on others, though.
> 
> View attachment 4131209


As far as I can tell there are two pheno's.
One like you have and @pinner420 have and this one I have three of all from seed.
This one grows like a bush and the other one makes a huge cola.


----------



## jbgrower (May 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd snag a pack of dream catcher if I could get it for $40 out the door, but it's not looking like that will happen for a while.
> Same for cackleberry...


Got some dreamcatcher out the door with rush shipping at $40 yesterday. Keep trying!


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

Hickock haze #1 56 days
Getting close


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 4, 2018)

Seeds arrived today, Tenn Kush had 8 Fem seeds, LVTK had 6 fem seeds, Blizzard Bush and Hickory Haze each had 11 reg seeds. It will be a little while before I can pop any unfortunately no room at the inn right now


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickock haze #1 56 days
> Getting closeView attachment 4131319


The pack of Hickock Haze I just got says 80 -90 days what has been everyone's experience for flower time on her?


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> The pack of Hickock Haze I just got says 80 -90 days what has been everyone's experience for flower time on her?


I recall one going 13 weeks


----------



## Wilksey (May 4, 2018)

tatonka said:


> and this one I have


That definitely looks way more sativa leaning than my pheno.


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> That definitely looks way more sativa leaning than my pheno.


Great!!!
One of mine will probably take 13 weeks


----------



## Heisengrow (May 4, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I've been busy trying to get all the notifications and emails right for everything so I can be a lot more involved here and on our forum and social media, etc.
> 
> Tank's here.



Buen Trabajo for my Mexican homies that dont understand english


----------



## Heisengrow (May 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> hype and the threat of the packs running out makes people do dumb things.


But no matter what there is no denying the ol chap has some fire in every pack,
He's not exactly selling flux capacitors or widgets


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was too tired to post these last night.
> Hicock Haze week 13
> Very unruly for an indoor plant, IMO.
> I had a great female to Male ratio and zero herms but, I had to chop and make room for my next round and these were holding it up.
> ...


I have the tigers blood snow cone scent too


----------



## tatonka (May 4, 2018)

Pig whistle #4 
I need to add a 315 chm to my 600w hps to get more yield. Now I know her a little I can dial in the nutes.
I sampled a little, very tasty. Tastes earthy and bright. Almost like a kush. Very uplifting and energizing high. Im gussing about 1 3/4 oz. I mowed my lawn after a bong hit. Just what I need, motivation.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 4, 2018)

How much r people paying for the lemon tree? ??


----------



## redzi (May 4, 2018)

$178 reg, price for a strain that is 2 left for the auction or 2 left period. Comes out of the gate in auction form with no pictures, no grow data but a $29.66 a seed price tag?


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 4, 2018)

178?! I'm high but not that high


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 4, 2018)

redzi said:


> $178 reg, price for a strain that is 2 left for the auction or 2 left period. Comes out of the gate in auction form with no pictures, no grow data but a $29.66 a seed price tag?


The actual regular price is $89, but I guess Gu held some packs back to throw on the reverse auction for a higher price. I think it’s nuts people are paying this much for stuff without grow data and made by some apparently shady dude on IG. Someone else posted that he’s never received packs he’s paid for from somethingaboutgenetics, and he won’t respond to my DMs either.


----------



## klx (May 5, 2018)

Gunslinger and Wedding Cake just took a bath.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2018)

Introducing a selfed female of “exotic” genetics at what seems to be very high point and going immediately to auction may find a true market value. A point at which the reverse auction intersects buyer price resistance. I am cheap!


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The actual regular price is $89, but I guess Gu held some packs back to throw on the reverse auction for a higher price. I think it’s nuts people are paying this much for stuff without grow data and made by some apparently shady dude on IG. Someone else posted that he’s never received packs he’s paid for from somethingaboutgenetics, and he won’t respond to my DMs either.


May as well put chuckers paradise genetics up... I'll respond to all DM's


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> May as well put chuckers paradise genetics up... I'll respond to all DM's


The HoneyStomper#2 is a champ in veg !


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 5, 2018)

Any idea when Lemon Tree will be dropped again if ever?

@Gu~


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any idea when Lemon Tree will be dropped again if ever?
> 
> @Gu~


Couple pages back he said there will be some packs available when the nuggets are back up


----------



## Amos Otis (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> May as well put chuckers paradise genetics up... I'll respond to all DM's


Sure, let's go public !


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Couple pages back he said there will be some packs available when the nuggets are back up


Yeah saw that but just in case I don't get a chance at any of them since i am just shy of Diamond member.


----------



## Gu~ (May 5, 2018)

Yes Lemon Tree S1 will drop again @$89
~
*Wednesday* to Diamonds
*Thursday* to Golds
*Friday* to all


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes Lemon Tree S1 will drop again @$89
> ~
> *Wednesday* to Diamonds
> *Thursday* to Golds
> *Friday* to all


But if they can't wait they are up on auction again for $178 a minute ago  Just checked down to $160.20


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2018)

The magic of price discovery


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes Lemon Tree S1 will drop again @$89
> ~
> *Wednesday* to Diamonds
> *Thursday* to Golds
> *Friday* to all


This is how all seed drops should be/go from now on imo


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The actual regular price is $89, but I guess Gu held some packs back to throw on the reverse auction for a higher price. I think it’s nuts people are paying this much for stuff without grow data and made by some apparently shady dude on IG. Someone else posted that he’s never received packs he’s paid for from somethingaboutgenetics, and he won’t respond to my DMs either.



I got like 8 packs from him. All beans were accounted for. I missed wedding cake #7 from gu. But these came from somethingaboutgenetics. So I jus got em from him. But 10 beans for 100 on fems. And he has several crosses of the s1's as well. Banana og x Topanga og. And whatnot.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got like 8 packs from him. All beans were accounted for. I missed wedding cake #7 from gu. But these came from somethingaboutgenetics. So I jus got em from him. But 10 beans for 100 on fems. And he has several crosses of the s1's as well. Banana og x Topanga og. And whatnot.


The guy has a handful of pics, most are unlabeled, only a couple are of the S1’s, and no pictures of the actual cuts that were selfed. I thought it was a legit operation, not some guy on IG who did some chucking. And given all the crosses (all of the cuts have been crossed to everything else in at least one direction) I doubt any real testing has been going on.


----------



## nc208 (May 5, 2018)

What's going on with the reverse auctions and the crazy prices of the s1's, it doesn't make a lot of sense to me when somethingaboutgenetics is selling them for 100 bucks for 10 fems and The auction has them for almost double that and only 6 seeds.


----------



## jbgrower (May 5, 2018)

Are the Gelato 45's usually that much? or is it just because it's in auction?


----------



## nc208 (May 5, 2018)

They were 89 US when they dropped and at 420 sale.


----------



## jbgrower (May 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> They were 89 US when they dropped and at 420 sale.


Thought so, I just thought I was going crazy lol. I really want some gelato 45, but that price is too steep for me.


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Thought so, I just thought I was going crazy lol. I really want some gelato 45, but that price is too steep for me.


I got his gelato from dude on ig.


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The guy has a handful of pics, most are unlabeled, only a couple are of the S1’s, and no pictures of the actual cuts that were selfed. I thought it was a legit operation, not some guy on IG who did some chucking. And given all the crosses (all of the cuts have been crossed to everything else in at least one direction) I doubt any real testing has been going on.


I highly doubt @Gu~ didn' give this dude a look over. I doubt he went and dropped 5 or 10gs to a dude without seeing his operation. Surely.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got his gelato from dude on ig.


Dude on IG isn’t responding to DMs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I highly doubt @Gu~ didn' give this dude a look over. I doubt he went and dropped 5 or 10gs to a dude without seeing his operation. Surely.


That’s what I thought too. Then someone figured out who supplied the seeds and I saw his IG page and was disappointed by the complete lack of grow pictures. Hell, there isn’t a single pic of Lemon Tree on his IG or on GPS. There’s no way one person could have tested all of the crosses he made. 

And Gu already made a tidy profit on the seeds considering how quickly they sold out. Not exactly a big risk. Hype > common sense.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 5, 2018)

I am glad I stopped at Wedding Cake and Mimosa. Seeing the prices now makes me feel that now that the hype has fully set in we are going to get gouged. No matter awesome the genetics they aren't worth it for me. Besides, its getting to where I could never grow the amount of seeds that I have.


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s what I thought too. Then someone figured out who supplied the seeds and I saw his IG page and was disappointed by the complete lack of grow pictures. Hell, there isn’t a single pic of Lemon Tree on his IG or on GPS. There’s no way one person could have tested all of the crosses he made.
> 
> And Gu already made a tidy profit on the seeds considering how quickly they sold out. Not exactly a big risk. Hype > common sense.


Idk I have two mimosa s1 going and two Dosidos s1 and several others from same dude. Guess we will see. I just talked to dude on ig 3 days ago. Was talking to him about ordering more for myself. He responded to me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 5, 2018)

I've had zero interest in any of the s1 offerings. No test runs, no grow pictures, just some random dude with CS and good cuts, that's not kosher imo. But to others it has been a moment to seize so kudos. I'll be interested in how the s1's all come out though and hope they're legit for those who coined up on them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk I have two mimosa s1 going and two Dosidos s1 and several others from same dude. Guess we will see. I just talked to dude on ig 3 days ago. Was talking to him about ordering more for myself. He responded to me.


Really? Cuz he responded to me about a week ago, but nothing since then. And someone about ten pages back said he never received his order. But then he edited his post out so I don’t know if things got cleared up or he just didn’t think it was appropriate for the thread (someone quoted his message so you can still see what he wrote). I hope people get some good stuff out of the S1’s. I myself have some Topanga S1’s that I’m going to pop with a couple Bodhi HPK crosses to see what’s what.


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

But anyway how bout some orange blossom special and Jelly Pie 
O.B.S.
 

Jelly Pie just starting out....


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Really? Cuz he responded to me about a week ago, but nothing since then. And someone about ten pages back said he never received his order. But then he edited his post out so I don’t know if things got cleared up or he just didn’t think it was appropriate for the thread (someone quoted his message so you can still see what he wrote). I hope people get some good stuff out of the S1’s. I myself have some Topanga S1’s that I’m going to pop with a couple Bodhi HPK crosses to see what’s what.


What's your handle on ig


----------



## Cold$moke (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> May as well put chuckers paradise genetics up... I'll respond to all DM's


 Ooh yea


----------



## Tito#1 (May 5, 2018)

I know @Gu~ is a businessman but this is straight up highway robbery man if you going to do the auction then y not start them with the original price. I just grow for personal use so can't justify spending that much that's why I love the auctions.but i don't really blame him its all the Growers that are paying that high a price.


----------



## nc208 (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Really? Cuz he responded to me about a week ago, but nothing since then. And someone about ten pages back said he never received his order. But then he edited his post out so I don’t know if things got cleared up or he just didn’t think it was appropriate for the thread (someone quoted his message so you can still see what he wrote). I hope people get some good stuff out of the S1’s. I myself have some Topanga S1’s that I’m going to pop with a couple Bodhi HPK crosses to see what’s what.


I was speaking with that member in DM and somethingaboutgenetics did finally respond to him. That's why he edited the post.


----------



## main cola (May 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s what I thought too. Then someone figured out who supplied the seeds and I saw his IG page and was disappointed by the complete lack of grow pictures. Hell, there isn’t a single pic of Lemon Tree on his IG or on GPS. There’s no way one person could have tested all of the crosses he made.
> 
> And Gu already made a tidy profit on the seeds considering how quickly they sold out. Not exactly a big risk. Hype > common sense.


Apex genetics on the THC Farmers page has about the same s1 crosses ..He has banana og with the same pic and description as Greenpoint seeds
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/resources/categories/apex-genetics.89/?resource_category_id=89


----------



## main cola (May 5, 2018)

Here's my Tennessee Kush #2 going along nicely with big fan leaves.. I just transplanted her into a 15 gallon fabric pot. she should take off now


----------



## tatonka (May 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> May as well put chuckers paradise genetics up... I'll respond to all DM's


I'm in


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2018)

@NugHeuser how's the tri-leafed gg doing? I have popped a lot of seeds I must say I cannot recall ever seeing one.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> @NugHeuser how's the tri-leafed gg doing? I have popped a lot of seeds I must say I cannot recall ever seeing one.


Nice and happy. I was worried that maybe it was going to turn out to be a mutant but so far looking good.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> View attachment 4131682
> Nice and happy. I was worried that maybe it was going to turn out to be a mutant but so far looking good.


One of the coolest non-mutant anomalies I've seen.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 5, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> One of the coolest non-mutant anomalies I've seen.


Maybe we'll see some nice 11 or 13 fingered leaves off it 
Just hope it's not a heavy sativa pheno/late finisher. But we'll see, I'm just happy to get a chance at finding a nice gorilla glue pheno. Theres a lot of what people claims to be gorilla glue going around in my area but it's simply not, based off the quality of the bud they're calling GG. I'm not in a legal state and there's a lot of outdoor being passed around, I'm sure most everyone around here has never seen the real gorilla glue.


----------



## numberfour (May 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> View attachment 4131682
> Nice and happy. I was worried that maybe it was going to turn out to be a mutant but so far looking good.


Great to know they turn out well, I came across this tri leaf GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3) recently


----------



## NugHeuser (May 5, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Great to know they turn out well, I came across this tri leaf GG4 x Nepoji (Nepali OG x Goji F3) recently
> View attachment 4131689


There's a rare thing, cool man. How's that one coming along?
I had an Alien Rift last grow that went trifoliate on one branch(3 branches at each node). It was pretty cool looking, ended up just resulting in a much leafier branch than the rest, kind of a rectangular head on it. 
One of the members posted some pics of their garden a page or two back and I noticed by the look of one of their cola's that they also had a trifoliate branch.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 5, 2018)

All I know is for us in the bible belt gu and others are manna from heaven. I remember sweating bullets until my Herbie's order got through customs. Good times now.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 5, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> I know @Gu~ is a businessman but this is straight up highway robbery man if you going to do the auction then y not start them with the original price. I just grow for personal use so can't justify spending that much that's why I love the auctions.but i don't really blame him its all the Growers that are paying that high a price.


It's a REVERSE auction.. GU list at a higher price to see if it's worth it to some1. The price drops and at some point some1 buys it. If he listed it at $89 they would be gone immediately.


----------



## medicman69 (May 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any idea when Lemon Tree will be dropped again if ever?
> 
> @Gu~


I see it on the website right now.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> It's a REVERSE auction.. GU list at a higher price to see if it's worth it to some1. The price drops and at some point some1 buys it. If he listed it at $89 they would be gone immediately.


I know how it is man business is business just like car dealers mark up their cars then give you a deal you think you walking out with a win


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 5, 2018)

5 jelly pie 3 Sundance kid 
beautiful babies


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 5, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have the tigers blood snow cone scent too





dandyrandy said:


> All I know is for us in the bible belt gu and others are manna from heaven. I remember sweating bullets until my Herbie's order got through customs. Good times now.


Amen.


----------



## whytewidow (May 5, 2018)

main cola said:


> Apex genetics on the THC Farmers page has about the same s1 crosses ..He has banana og with the same pic and description as Greenpoint seeds
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/resources/categories/apex-genetics.89/?resource_category_id=89


That must be the same dude. Running two different breeder names. Bc those are the crosses I picked up. 10 for a hundo. Mimosa x wedding cake, p.p. x w.c. And the Topanga og x banana og


----------



## main cola (May 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That must be the same dude. Running two different breeder names. Bc those are the crosses I picked up. 10 for a hundo. Mimosa x wedding cake, p.p. x w.c. And the Topanga og x banana og


That's what i was thinking too


----------



## Goats22 (May 6, 2018)

here is the tent at 16 days of 12/12.

5/8 greenpoint plants turned out male so far 

all 3 tomahawk and 2 of the cookies n chem. only one confirmed female and one i think is female. one still hasn't showed. i am hoping all 3 of the remaining plants turn out to be female.

sad that i won't get to flower out a tomahawk girl, but hopeful for the remaining cookies n chem.

3 larger plants are a couple of phenos of rainbow jones i wanted to give one more go after they had some problems last run.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> here is the tent at 16 days of 12/12.
> 
> 5/8 greenpoint plants turned out male so far
> 
> ...


My current run, not GPS gear, I only popped 6 ladies out of 17 beans, and one was a fem... I feel due for some high sheila ratios. Looking good.

The 8 GPS beans I dropped this week have all started perfectly, Jiffy representin’


----------



## Palomar (May 6, 2018)

No Lemon tree for me...  
Guess I have to hope these other lemons are keepers.... amnesia and bubble.

respect,
pal


----------



## sourgummy (May 6, 2018)

Palomar said:


> No Lemon tree for me...
> Guess I have to hope these other lemons are keepers.... amnesia and bubble.
> 
> respect,
> pal


I actually probably wont go for the lemon tree and only because the LVTK i have now smells of great lemon muffins/baked lemon cake. Id say more muffins than cake. But it went from lemon skittles during like week 3-ish to the lemon muffin smell a couple weeks later. I am sure the lemon tree is amazing too, but Greenpoint already hooked it up with some Lemon terps so I'm satisfied. Either one I bet you'd be happy with though and so get whichever you'd prefer. Another greenpoint description that was spot on! -the LVTK. Lol I got both smells he mentions on the site. Let's see where those terps go until the finish.
edit: wish I had a similar male LVTK to hit to my other keepers lol


----------



## Rivendell (May 6, 2018)

Mixed up my outdoor soil today, 45 gallon fabric pots are full and cooking. Excited for this season, will be running two Gunslingers, a Sunset Strip from CCS and three Vashon Early Birds. I am also considering sacrificing a small animal to the powdery mildew gods this year, last year was a nightmare!


----------



## Offcenter (May 6, 2018)

After a rough ratio with another breeder, I popped 5 Tomahawks. Got 3 ladies, so they are in there.


----------



## SCJedi (May 6, 2018)

My two Bodega Bubblegum males are pretty different. Different structures and different stem rubs. They are both throwing pollen. I handed some off the sweet smelling pheno to another forum member yesterday. Looking forward to chucking a little and seeing how they all turn out some day.

Edit to say these two pics are of the same plant. One dark, one daylight.


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Mixed up my outdoor soil today, 45 gallon fabric pots are full and cooking. Excited for this season, will be running two Gunslingers, a Sunset Strip from CCS and three Vashon Early Birds. I am also considering sacrificing a small animal to the powdery mildew gods this year, last year was a nightmare!


Those early birds are a great choice. I wish I had a pack of gunslinger. I missed the boat on a few of the Original Wild West Series.
I really wish Gu would release some throwback Shaq Candy


----------



## Rivendell (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Those early birds are a great choice. I wish I had a pack of gunslinger. I missed the boat on a few of the Original Wild West Series.
> I really wish Gu would release some throwback Shaq Candy


It's my first go around with the Early Birds, Have you run them before?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> My two Bodega Bubblegum males are pretty different. Different structures and different stem rubs. They are both throwing pollen. I handed some off the sweet smelling pheno to another forum member yesterday. Looking forward to chucking a little and seeing how they all turn out some day.


I'm running a pack of Texas Butter and they are WAY taller than the Bodega Bubblegum.
Weird because they are both rated as "short-medium" and I picked them so they'd grow at the same rate. 

I'm planning to chuck a little pollen and create "Bubble Butt"...


----------



## Goats22 (May 6, 2018)

frosty cnc male. shame i don't have a space to pollen chuck.


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> It's my first go around with the Early Birds, Have you run them before?


I have not ran the Vashon Early, but I have run alot of Early Girl Outside in the past and I was happy with the yield. October is cold where I live so quick finishers are a bonus. Are you going to journal the Vashon Early?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have not ran the Vashon Early, but I have run alot of Early Girl Outside in the past and I was happy with the yield. October is cold where I live so quick finishers are a bonus. Are you going to journal the Vashon Early?


Where did you buy the early bird?


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2018)

Can somebody answer this for me. When you take clones and defo your plants how much time do you guys give your plants to heal before flipping?


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where did you buy the early bird?


These are from the Vault. Originally from Super Sativa Seed Club back in the 90s
I have some old Sensi and Nirvana too


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody answer this for me. When you take clones and defo your plants how much time do you guys give your plants to heal before flipping?


It definitely stresses them out. 
Gotta give em at least a week, especially if you topped them during the clean up. 
I've actually had outdoor plants flip on their own immediately after a mega-trim session. 

One thing that seems to help is feeding a little B1 or superthrive before the trim. It also helps ease the stress of repotting.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody answer this for me. When you take clones and defo your plants how much time do you guys give your plants to heal before flipping?


A week if it's still relatively young, but if lowers are used for clones and the uppers are untouched, just a day or two.


----------



## Rivendell (May 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where did you buy the early bird?


James Bean


----------



## Rivendell (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have not ran the Vashon Early, but I have run alot of Early Girl Outside in the past and I was happy with the yield. October is cold where I live so quick finishers are a bonus. Are you going to journal the Vashon Early?


Doubt I will do a full journal, but i will try to post a overview this fall.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A week if it's still relatively young, but if lowers are used for clones and the uppers are untouched, just a day or two.


I used lowers for clones and just took off the upper fan leaves


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody answer this for me. When you take clones and defo your plants how much time do you guys give your plants to heal before flipping?


I like to wait two weeks. A week if forced to, but this is no good imo. I want to see a new growth spurt start.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Can somebody answer this for me. When you take clones and defo your plants how much time do you guys give your plants to heal before flipping?


Like everyone else said about a week. I’ve found giving them a tea root drench and foliar speeds recovery up quite a bit.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> I used lowers for clones and just took off the upper fan leaves


Always best to give some time 3 - 7 days but I have flipped on the day of a cloning\trim session and honestly I did not notice any adverse effects. I did it because I was behind and I wouldn't make a habit of it but it worked out for me just fine.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I like to wait two weeks. A week if forced to, but this is no good imo. I want to see a new growth spurt start.


That used to be the old rule in the older grow bibles

Now though if i wait 2 weeks after i trim

It would be like i didnt trim anything 


Amos Otis said:


> A week if it's still relatively young, but if lowers are used for clones and the uppers are untouched, just a day or two.


This is about where i stand as well.


It all depends on what the plant looks like a day after the trim.....if she's all moody about, it ill give her a week.

If it turned her on, then ill flip her over faster


----------



## the gnome (May 6, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I actually probably wont go for the lemon tree and only because the LVTK i have now smells of great lemon muffins/baked lemon cake. Id say more muffins than cake. But it went from lemon skittles during like week 3-ish to the lemon muffin smell a couple weeks later. I am sure the lemon tree is amazing too, but Greenpoint already hooked it up with some Lemon terps so I'm satisfied. Either one I bet you'd be happy with though and so get whichever you'd prefer. Another greenpoint description that was spot on! -the LVTK. Lol I got both smells he mentions on the site. Let's see where those terps go until the finish.
> edit: wish I had a similar male LVTK to hit to my other keepers lol


good news hearing that, I have 5 LVTK seedlings in solo cup now.
that lemony trait of the LVTK's has been mentioned in past threads quite a bit,
everyone has always seems to be been good with this one


----------



## sourgummy (May 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> good news hearing that, I have 5 LVTK seedlings in solo cup now.
> that lemony trait of the LVTK's has been mentioned in past threads quite a bit,
> everyone has always seems to be been good with this one


Ya I'm feelin lucky, I only popped 1 of them to get this smelling one.


----------



## the gnome (May 6, 2018)

if your wanting to any type of heavy defo just before bloom I'd do it at least 2 wks prior
for a couple reasons. 1st it lets new growth get established before 12/12.
2nd- it gives you a solid 5wks to do 1 more and the last defo, without messing round 
with the 1st 3wks of bloom
the 1st 3 important weeks of bloomset imo it's the most important time in bloom there's big, big changes happening with the plant during this time.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 6, 2018)

Sunday bud porn Jelly Pie 2. A nice mix of both parents. It has some nice grapey sweetness in the flavor and nose followed by a solid dose of Chem funk. Very dense buds with solid potency. Wonderful Sunday afternoon relaxation bud.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2018)

Appreciate all the feedback fellas now back to GPS bud porn, snipe feast, and cart jackers!!!


----------



## Goats22 (May 6, 2018)

I usually try to wait at least 5-7 days after defo or topping to flip, but this run I topped a notorious stretcher the morning before her first night of 12/12 and she hasn't skipped a beat and isn't pulling away from the other pheno as much as a result.
Try different things and see what works for each plant and for your setup.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 6, 2018)

Supercrop from day 1 of flip all through stretch if needed and heavy defoliate after stretch anywhere from day 14 up to 21 without issue if need be. Some do a second and third defoliate.

If I were to strip them hard before the flip (why?) I would want new growth showing vigor before light cycle change (not sure it'd matter)


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Appreciate all the feedback fellas now back to GPS bud porn, snipe feast, and cart jackers!!!


Did somebody say Bud Porn? Sundance Kid 1.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say Bud Porn? Sundance Kid 1.View attachment 4132196


I came. You a good hoe.


----------



## corners (May 6, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did you get a reply?
> I imagine they where swamped from 420
> 
> But they are really good about helping out when it comes to customer service. And they respond pretty fast usually
> ...


I did. The first response i was not too happy about(im over it), but i got a second response, after i pointed out that their faq said i could switch payment methods, that was much nicer and explained their credit card system was down and they could only take cash,which i understood.

I will still have them on my list of "to get" seeds. Ive got a lot going on, so probably for the best. I am happy i got a second response from them that was much more customer friendly and satisfied my questions. Customer service means a lot to me, so it made a difference.


----------



## hydgrow (May 6, 2018)

@Gu or whomever is running the site this weekend, any chance of some regs on auction?

No matter what thanks for all GreenPoint does for all of us.


----------



## Vato_504 (May 6, 2018)

Is it me or riu making everybody scroll through the whole thread to get to the new stuff? Usually it’ll take you to the last message posted


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

Vato_504 said:


> Is it me or riu making everybody scroll through the whole thread to get to the new stuff? Usually it’ll take you to the last message posted


working correctly for me brother


----------



## klx (May 6, 2018)

3/3 for the Cakes and 4/6 for the Gunslinger. Acceptable.


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Hicock Haze #1
Keeper??


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> @Gu or whomever is running the site this weekend, any chance of some regs on auction?
> 
> No matter what thanks for all GreenPoint does for all of us.


They don't work on the weekend. So you'll have to try again monday


----------



## sourgummy (May 6, 2018)

Copper Chem- the stem rub is making me very excited. Has a fine wood cologne smell on the stems. This ones going to be a beast. Responded really great to lst. I just bent those and didn’t ever tie them down. One good bend and they stayed liked that. It’s such a nice little bush structure. Over 20 tops on her. 
 
Cowboy Kush mid/lower bud


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 6, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4132242
> Copper Chem- the stem rub is making me very excited. Has a fine wood cologne smell on the stems. This ones going to be a beast. Responded really great to lst. I just bent those and didn’t ever tie them down. One good bend and they stayed liked that. It’s such a nice little bush structure. Over 20 tops on her.
> View attachment 4132245
> Cowboy Kush mid/lower bud


Nice training work, gorgeous structure on that plant.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hicock Haze #1
> Keeper??


have you smoked it?

anything with ghost train haze in it is bound to be potent...


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> have you smoked it?
> 
> anything with ghost train haze in it is bound to be potent...


I'm smoked the scissor hash.
Creeper stone for sure


----------



## sourgummy (May 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice training work, gorgeous structure on that plant.


Thanks, Ya that is like my favorite sight when you have a plant just bushed out structure wise, and the tops are all pretty even height, just ready for blast off into flower.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'm smoked the scissor hash.
> Creeper stone for sure



lol, cool, if you got room keep her unless you get something better.

i just added a GTH pheno type to my keepers, but i am always looking. even for something better in the same strain.

best of luck on you decision.


----------



## tatonka (May 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, cool, if you got room keep her unless you get something better.
> 
> i just added a GTH pheno type to my keepers, but i am always looking. even for something better in the same strain.
> 
> best of luck on you decision.


I'm gonna take this bitch outside and see if it truly shines. It's the one on the right. Pig Whistle #4 in the middle and Hicock Haze #2 on the left.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 6, 2018)

nice looking plants @tatonka


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 7, 2018)

Anyone here still waiting on their 420 order that got international shipping?

Got tracking info for both orders but they haven’t been updated in 6 or 7 days


----------



## rikdabrick (May 7, 2018)

@Gu~ any chance you could vend hazybulldogfarms gear? He seems like a cool guy on icmag and has a good following on IG and last I saw (last fall I think) he had a bunch of breeding work he was doing that looked interesting


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 7, 2018)

The first two to show are both NR males.
 
The rest of the NR
 
The PW (yes one grew into the t5 lol)
 
And two PW that I already potted up because I had the room.
 
Diggin the branching on this one already
 

Just waiting on the final few in flower to finish before transplanting and moving these all in. 
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

Hickok Haze 
9/10 nothing out of the ordinary 
#3 
  
The underneath of the leaf is purple tinted - 
It’s got a slite chem’y smell already, none of the other have any smell


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2018)

Vaping some of that Night Rider this AM.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 7, 2018)

For those who may be wondering. I do still have the one ugly PW. I was about to cull it until I took it out and noticed how bad it stunk. It absolutely reeks of the typical "weed" smell. More then any other plant in recent memory in veg. I will keep it around threw the up pot just to see if it will come around.


Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (May 7, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special 
 

Jelly Pie 
 

Mimosa S1 #1 & 2
  

Extra pics


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> For those who may be wondering. I do still have the one ugly PW. I was about to cull it until I took it out and noticed how bad it stunk. It absolutely reeks of the typical "weed" smell. More then any other plant in recent memory in veg. I will keep it around threw the up pot just to see if it will come around.
> View attachment 4132493
> 
> Cheers


Does the seedling pic I posted , remind you of that PW at that stage ? This is the first seedling I’ve had that has smell
(Going to get my wife to smell them all tonight) 
Looks like shit , but I got room to let it grow out .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

Early veg smells are always a good thing imo.

Even if it looked like shat.

if it had a good stem rub early on it would at least have a run before i got rid of it ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Early veg smells are always a good thing imo.
> 
> Even if it looked like shat.
> 
> if it had a good stem rub early on it would at least have a run before i got rid of it ...


I have the room, and GTH had my attention a while ago , but just too long of a flowering time . I’m hoping to find some fast finishing ones. But seeing some of the pics posted looks like there are some long ones, short being rare. @80 days they’re coming out ready or not . I do find big lights n CO2 speeds things up and I always find phenos that finishes in the breeders claims .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

Haha im at 11 weeks with this haze im running now.

And im ready for some short veg runs haha

Since i got a good amount of seedlings to run 

Ill be pulling her at 13 weeks ready or not


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

56-63 day is my comfort zone ,70 is pushing it . 
80 days will never run again


----------



## Cold$moke (May 7, 2018)

Nice i find most the stuff i run needs 10 weeks 

Even the mindscape is supposed to be an 8 weeker.

Ill be pulling it today or tomorrow this is week 11 haha and i just got full cloud and a few ambers 

Im cool with up to 12 weeks

After that i get antsy

If you grow a straight haze that takes 18 weeks (flower time )it teaches mucho patience lol


----------



## Tito#1 (May 7, 2018)

Wats the lowest u guys seen the lemon tree go for at auction?


----------



## whytewidow (May 7, 2018)

I have several gth crosses. Crossed to the white, gsc, gg4, fire og, headband, chunky diesel 

Haven't run any yet tho. Surely some short fire phenos in some of these....


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 56-63 day is my comfort zone ,70 is pushing it .
> 80 days will never run again


Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 7, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> Wats the lowest u guys seen the lemon tree go for at auction?


I snagged a pack for $76 on saturday. That's the cheapest I saw it up to that point, but haven't been watching the price since then.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 7, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> What are some of GPS fast finishing strains? like 9 weeks tops from flip?





Chunky Stool said:


> There's a filter for that.
> View attachment 4131016


I dont quite trust that... ive read too many instances of those estimates being pretty far off. was more looking opinions in here from those that have grown fast finishers under 60 days.



BigHornBuds said:


> 56-63 day is my comfort zone ,70 is pushing it .
> 80 days will never run again


what strains from GPS have you finished at or under 60 days?



Cold$moke said:


> Nice i find most the stuff i run needs 10 weeks
> 
> Even the mindscape is supposed to be an 8 weeker.
> 
> ...


aw man that would be hard on me! ha



Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


CnC was one i was thinking of running next round but not if its gonna go into 10 weeks +


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


It truly is. You will enjoy and maybe even keep her around.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have several gth crosses. Crossed to the white, gsc, gg4, fire og, headband, chunky diesel
> 
> Haven't run any yet tho. Surely some short fire phenos in some of these....
> View attachment 4132566


tell me about your little jars. very cool...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have the room, and GTH had my attention a while ago , but just too long of a flowering time . I’m hoping to find some fast finishing ones. But seeing some of the pics posted looks like there are some long ones, short being rare. @80 days they’re coming out ready or not . I do find big lights n CO2 speeds things up and I always find phenos that finishes in the breeders claims .


i am finding my gth finishes up around 75 days


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> I dont quite trust that... ive read too many instances of those estimates being pretty far off. was more looking opinions in here from those that have grown fast finishers under 60 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Hickok is the first beans ive popped from GPS
In most grows I see are 2 weeks behind the strains claims
Big lights , new bulbs , lots of food n CO2 , with healthy vegging plants , and not stressing them during the grow plays a huge role in finishing times imo


----------



## sourgummy (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


My dreamcatcher was a touch over-ripe on day 63. So that would have come down mid to late week 8ish. 63 Days tops for me on that one. It turned out great though, just had some ambers that i was really surprised by how many. But hey thats awesome to know next round it will take less time for the goods. Just FYI for those looking for 9 weeks or less


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> I dont quite trust that... ive read too many instances of those estimates being pretty far off. was more looking opinions in here from those that have grown fast finishers under 60 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found most of the Greenpoint strains can be taken at 9 weeks or 63 days, probably typical of the Stardawg.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> My dreamcatcher was a touch over-ripe on day 63. So that would have come down mid to late week 8ish. 63 Days tops for me on that one. It turned out great though, just had some ambers that i was really surprised by how many. But hey thats awesome to know next round it will take less time for the goods. Just FYI for those looking for 9 weeks or less


I had a few Blue Dream phenos of Dream Catcher, run closer to the 10 week mark.


----------



## Little Dog (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


I've never ran any gear from Greenpoint. Not yet, but with over twenty packs purchased. And most of'em with Stardawg dads, I soon will be. Can any of you guys give me a general description of what I should see as "Stardawg" in his progeny. Leaf structure, color, anything that might tip me off on visually seeing Stardawg, as opposed to the momma plant. (Just the first possible selection criteria, not the only one). 

In my setup. I take one momma plant for each strain, and run off her. I flower clones off more than one potential momma plant. And then select after that. I run then with clones coming off the momma entirely. I can handle five or six strains at a time. I rotate one or two out each grow or so.

I enjoy the selection process. Just trying to get a head start. Probably a hundred different opinions from a hundred different growers. I'm just trying to distinguish "which way" leaning phenotypes as early as possible. Just mainly looking for distinguishable mommas. I appreciate any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 7, 2018)

Gunslinger


----------



## Amos Otis (May 7, 2018)

I saw it already @Heisengrow


----------



## Heisengrow (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I saw it already @Heisengrow


Yeah it was an accident,Laptop started acting janky


----------



## sourgummy (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I had a few Blue Dream phenos of Dream Catcher, run closer to the 10 week mark.


That is interesting. So what is the flower time of the stardawg usually? I have a copper chem I am about to flower in a bit.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> That is interesting. So what is the flower time of the stardawg usually? I have a copper chem I am about to flower in a bit.


I am not for certain, from experience, with Stardawg, by itself. I can only draw from my experiences growing out the 8 or so Greenpoint crosses to Stardawg, for reference and with the exception of Hicock, Dreamcatcher or a pheno here and there of the others, I find they all finish comfortably within the 9 week timeframe.
I do, however, bath my girls in high concentrations of HPS light and moderate levels of nutrients. If this, may help finish or prolong my finish times, I'm not sure?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

So, I noticed that the Gold Nuggets are back and running, but I only have a prospectors pouch of 20 cents. I'm sending in a "help with Gold Nuggets" message to see if I can figure out, what's going on?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


I gotta admit I seen all the pretty pictures and hit the auctions but after 4 packs I thought to myself, "these bitches are chemD related? Shit they'll all go 10 weeks and some might even continue to throw out white pistils forever!" I remembered how I let my clone of chem D circa 2009 go like 70 days and she still kept putting out white hairs. 

I only have the one female of cookies and chem that just hit 12/12 a couple days ago so not too big of a hit if she goes long. I'm convinced the quality will be there, I just hope the flavor too.


----------



## main cola (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I noticed that the Gold Nuggets are back and running, but I only have a prospectors pouch of 20 cents. I'm sending in a "help with Gold Nuggets" message to see if I can figure out, what's going on?


I did the same..I'm missing nuggets from my 4/20 order..I'm sure they'll get it straighten out soon
They're a bunch of good people over there at Greenpoint seeds


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I am not for certain, from experience, with Stardawg, by itself. I can only draw from my experiences growing out the 8 or so Greenpoint crosses to Stardawg, for reference and with the exception of Hicock, Dreamcatcher or a pheno here and there of the others, I find they all finish comfortably within the 9 week timeframe.
> I do, however, bath my girls in high concentrations of HPS light and moderate levels of nutrients. If this, may help finish or prolong my finish times, I'm not sure?


Edit: I've grown 12 Greenpoint Stardawg crosses.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 7, 2018)

main cola said:


> I did the same..I'm missing nuggets from my 4/20 order..I'm sure they'll get it straighten out soon
> They're a bunch of good people over there at Greenpoint seeds


i got a lot of gold from 420, but was from a glitch in the system 
I’m ok with them taking half of it back,


----------



## main cola (May 7, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I noticed that the Gold Nuggets are back and running, but I only have a prospectors pouch of 20 cents. I'm sending in a "help with Gold Nuggets" message to see if I can figure out, what's going on?





main cola said:


> I did the same..I'm missing nuggets from my 4/20 order..I'm sure they'll get it straighten out soon
> They're a bunch of good people over there at Greenpoint seeds


With in 10 minutes of contacting them they credited my gold nuggets
Thank you Tank and all the good people at Greenpoint


----------



## Bakersfield (May 7, 2018)

main cola said:


> With in 10 minutes of contacting them they credited my gold nuggets
> Thank you Tank and all the good people at Greenpoint


Same here, Tank has fixed this for me. Also, with the new lifetime spent, reward system, I have been bumped to the Diamond status.

Here's my 4/20 order from Greenpoint. Of all my orders Greenpoint was the fastest to arrive, sent cash there and received seeds, in less than a week. I just received my 4/20 order from "the other guys", today.

$154 out the door, for 4 packs. I spent close to this much for 1 pack each, of my other 420 gear.


----------



## tatonka (May 7, 2018)

this Hickock Haze #2 was the least finicky plant I have ever grown. I stress tested it in tons of ways and it never even flinched. Sometimes it pays to be lucky


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

UC all about them roots
About another week to flip.putting up the nets wed


----------



## medicman69 (May 8, 2018)

Gelato on Left, The Deputy in the middle and Mimosas on the right.


----------



## Wilksey (May 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> About another week to flip.


Nice way to break in the new place, dude.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 8, 2018)

medicman69 said:


> Gelato on Left, The Deputy in the middle and Mimosas on the right.
> 
> View attachment 4132836


Looking good man!
"Clouds to the left of me, Jokers to the right, here I am stuck in the middle with you!"


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 8, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Anyone here still waiting on their 420 order that got international shipping?
> 
> Got tracking info for both orders but they haven’t been updated in 6 or 7 days


I've had orders that haven't updated any information on the USPS tracking system. I emailed Gu after a week or so, and like a day latermy parcel was delivered lol.
Sometimes it just doesn't update the tracking info.
I'm still waiting on my 4\20 order, says it was shipped on 2nd may.


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 8, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've had orders that haven't updated any information on the USPS tracking system. I emailed Gu after a week or so, and like a day latermy parcel was delivered lol.
> Sometimes it just doesn't update the tracking info.
> I'm still waiting on my 4\20 order, says it was shipped on 2nd may.


Thanks!! You have given me hope 

I thought it might have been handed over to a different courier here but it’s my first order so not sure how they work. I shall keep my eyes peeled for the post man


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 8, 2018)

Anyone who's grown out The Deputy, can you tell me what to look for in a Banner pheno?
I'm hoping to get one good female Banner leaner.
I'm only 4 weeks from seed at the moment, so plenty time yet, but I really want a good Banner to evetualeve cross with my (Strawberry Diesel X Strawberry Cough)


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 8, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Thanks!! You have given me hope
> 
> I thought it might have been handed over to a different courier here but it’s my first order so not sure how they work. I shall keep my eyes peeled for the post man


I think mine was regular Royal Mail delivery, so they maybe take over once it hits the UK. I could be wrong however, because I was stoned when I answered the door haha.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 8, 2018)

I got a Forum x Dosidos freebie I found from Herbie's years ago. I need to order the GU version. I only got two seeds one female. I should have kept the male. Even the fans are coated.


----------



## sdd420 (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So, I noticed that the Gold Nuggets are back and running, but I only have a prospectors pouch of 20 cents. I'm sending in a "help with Gold Nuggets" message to see if I can figure out, what's going on?


Yeah they screwed it up again. But he added .97c to my account. Which is wrong in my case. The greed must be kicking in. Also many of these crosses go 10-11-12 weeks. 
I’m going back to bohdi


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Yeah they screwed it up again. But he added .97c to my account. Which is wrong in my case. The greed must be kicking in. Also many of these crosses go 10-11-12 weeks.
> I’m going back to bohdi


Accidents happen, but they will make it right for you.
As far as time to finish, look to the genetics your thinking of growing. There are no secrets being kept here. 
I'd say most of the Greenpoint strains will finish in 9 weeks, a few in 10 and anything with haze in it can take forever.
My Hicocks went 13 and still wanted to produce flowers.
Once you break into a bud of some Copper Chem or Jelly Pie, you'll be a Greenpoint fan boy, guaranteed.


----------



## Gu~ (May 8, 2018)

Guys, I'm heartbroken.

I had to let my best friend go yesterday.

His name was Leo and he meant so much to us.

This weekends was the hardest weekend of my life.

Business is still running smoothly thanks to a great team, but emails are lagging.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Hang in there man.


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Damn
Sorry to hear that. Grief is tricky. Thank you for all you have done to let average Joe's grow great gear.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Accidents happen, but they will make it right for you.
> As far as time to finish, look to the genetics your thinking of growing. There are no secrets being kept here.
> I'd say most of the Greenpoint strains will finish in 9 weeks, a few in 10 and anything with haze in it can take forever.
> My Hicocks went 13 and still wanted to produce flowers.
> Once you break into a bud of some Copper Chem or Jelly Pie, you'll be a Greenpoint fan boy, guaranteed.


I chopped my chinook haze @ 65 days but I was only running 10/14 at the end. 
It wasn't an easy grow, but the flowers are great! Got one with a tangerine/chem profile that I'm running again.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that dude, sending thoughts and good energy your way!


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

Two of my Hickock Haze finished at 56 days. Conditions were close to optimum. I think if a plant no matter what breeder or strain has lockout or sensitivity issues you end up adding those days to the end of the finish time. Just my opinion.
There are definitely haze genetics that can take 14 weeks. Variety is the spice of life. If people hunt for what they are looking for they will most likely find it if they are willing to do the work. Science experiments 


Chunky Stool said:


> I chopped my chinook haze @ 65 days but I was only running 10/14 at the end.
> It wasn't an easy grow, but the flowers are great! Got one with a tangerine/chem profile that I'm running again.


----------



## Little Dog (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry my friend! Definitely understand!


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

I took cuttings from these four plants two weeks into flower. All rooted I only lost two cuttings out of all due to my Rockwool cube drying out while i was away for a day. Very easy to clone however, to be expected they went dormant during reveg for four weeks. Hickock haze is back in action and stacking internodes. 
White marker= Hickcock Haze #4
Blue marker= Pig whistle #4
Yellow marker= Hicock haze #1
Lavender marker= Hickcock #2


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


My thoughts are with you, nothing like losing you best friend and favorite companion.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss my man. Saying goodbye to a friend is always tough.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

My Texas Butter plants were getting way too tall and lanky, but instead of snipping the tips, I took long cuttings for clones. 
 
Now they've all got four mains and a stub.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Two of my Hickock Haze finished at 56 days. Conditions were close to optimum. I think if a plant no matter what breeder or strain has lockout or sensitivity issues you end up adding those days to the end of the finish time. Just my opinion.
> There are definitely haze genetics that can take 14 weeks. Variety is the spice of life. If people hunt for what they are looking for they will most likely find it if they are willing to do the work. Science experiments


It's cool how some plants just stand out compared to the others. My best chinook was a rock star from day 1. 

I've got a Half & Half right now that's standing out from the crowd and will probably get cloned.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 8, 2018)

My 420 order arrived today 

Thanks again @Gu~


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's cool how some plants just stand out compared to the others. My best chinook was a rock star from day 1.
> 
> I've got a Half & Half right now that's standing out from the crowd and will probably get cloned.


Amen.
My Hicock Haze #1 was very great. It was above average. But it just was a little temperamental compared to #2.
The clone test has made my decision for me. Monster cropping?
If you pop half a pack of Greenpoint Seeds you will find a keeper.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> His name was Leo and he meant so much to us.
> This weekends was the hardest weekend of my life.
> ...


I don’t have kids , but I have dogs , they’re my kids 
They are family , and get treated like so
Remember the good times , the lost of the best friend doesn’t go away , but gets easier with time . 
Rest In Peace Leo , 

(I’m breaking up , just thinking about my boy I lost in 2009) 
And I’m going to have to go though it this year again. 

“ I could have missed plan , but I’d have to miss the dance “


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t have kids , but I have dogs , they’re my kids
> They are family , and get treated like so


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t have kids , but I have dogs , they’re my kids


I've got 4 kids, the first 2 are grown and nowhere near as loyal as a dog. I only hear from them when they want something.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 4 kids, the first 2 are grown and nowhere near as loyal as a dog. I only hear from them when they want something.


My little sis is like that, and they still pay her way 
I couldn’t sleep at night . I like being able to say , I did this on my own , I earned this . 
Funny how sometimes the black sheep ; turns out to be the one you should have bet on .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Condolences

Ill burn one for leo


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ditto......except I'm beginning to think all this GPS stuff is gonna go 10 weeks +. Two jelly pies and 3 cookies n chem are past 10 weeks, and have yet to show they're ready for the final 7 day flush. I'd be pretty pi$$ed about them normally, but 2 look outstanding, and 3 shorties look decent. The smoke best be very good, or there could be a bean sale on the horizon. I've little doubt that the copper chems [ almost 4 weeks ] will probably flower 'til next decade, but I've been assured the smoke is worth it.


Haha great i got a few CnC's up to bat 

Havent scored yet on the copper chem


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha great i got a few CnC's up to bat
> 
> Havent scored yet on the copper chem


I’ll give you two packs for the Gonzo lol


----------



## bighitter420 (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...




So sorry to hear that, man.
You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My little sis is like that, and they still pay her way
> I couldn’t sleep at night . I like being able to say , I did this on my own , I earned this .
> Funny how sometimes the black sheep ; turns out to be the one you should have bet on .


Even when i know i should accept help i usually dont.... im am ass like that.... but in the end i love saying i did it all by myself ........
Lone


BigHornBuds said:


> I’ll give you two packs for the Gonzo lol


Ha ha nah

Besides some gage green beans 150 is the most i have spent on a single pack 

I havent hit the "i need to spend 300 on a pack phase yet lol"


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 4 kids, the first 2 are grown and nowhere near as loyal as a dog. I only hear from them when they want something.







....barely


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Nice way to break in the new place, dude.


Yeah man everything is so much easier now not being so cramped up.Plus i can control so much more of the environment.As soon as i get the Veg room finished ima start popping seeds like crazy


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

@BigHornBuds check out seeds of life they still have the dvg gear on "sale" but you dont get free packs of citrus farmer or brandywine.


I havent seen what they charge to ship to Canada though


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man everything is so much easier now not being so cramped up.Plus i can control so much more of the environment.As soon as i get the Veg room finished ima start popping seeds like crazy


Super jelly 

On all that room you got .....the mini split too


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @BigHornBuds check out seeds of life they still have the dvg gear on "sale" but you dont get free packs of citrus farmer or brandywine.
> 
> 
> I havent seen what they charge to ship to Canada though


got a link 
When I google seeds of life , I don’t get cannabis seeds


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> got a link
> When I google seeds of life , I don’t get cannabis seeds


Well im not trying to fuck the "outlaw" people over 

Try the abbreviation in your seach


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I havent hit the "i need to spend 300 on a pack phase yet lol"


Do yourself a favor and stay away from the seed auctions on Instagram.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well im not trying to fuck the "outlaw" people over
> 
> Try the abbreviation in your seach


That's funny. I have checked out their site, but didn't even know that that's what their name stood for.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's funny. I have checked out their site, but didn't even know that that's what their name stood for.


Hopefully they are legit

The guy got back to emails pretty quick
And provided a cell number so far so good .

Im also interested to see what "freebies" hes giving out


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hopefully they are legit
> 
> The guy got back to emails pretty quick
> And provided a cell number so far so good .
> ...


They carry some big names. If they're not legit, I'm sure we would all know about it, by now.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> UC all about them roots
> About another week to flip.putting up the nets wed
> View attachment 4132823
> 
> ...


Nice setup!
Super clean and tidy. Should be able to crush it, soon.
BTW, I wonder what happened to your arch nemesis @psychadelibud?
I kind of miss the drama between the 2 of you.
He was nearing harvest the last time I saw.
I hope all is well.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hopefully they are legit
> 
> The guy got back to emails pretty quick
> And provided a cell number so far so good .
> ...


I’ve ordered from SOL twice. They’re legit. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/sol-seeds-review.956408/


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice setup!
> Super clean and tidy. Should be able to crush it, soon.
> BTW, I wonder what happened to your arch nemesis @psychadelibud?
> I kind of miss the drama between the 2 of you.
> ...


I asked on his thread where he was

Nada hopefully hes not hemmed up or dead in his garden .......its happened


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I asked on his thread where he was
> 
> Nada hopefully hes not hemmed up or dead in his garden .......its happened


They found a dude up my way, about 10 years ago, that died in his sleep.
When the troopers went in to investigate his death, they found his massive grow operation.
This guy had his shit together, nobody had any idea he had a commercial grow operation in his house, not even his girlfriend.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Sometimes it’s not a good thing to buy in bulk 
Saved a lot $$$ pre cone , but if your smoking 10x as much 
Are you really saving anything? Had to start filling them 1/2 way , cause I’m burning them like cigs . Note to self , don’t build 200 at once


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice setup!
> Super clean and tidy. Should be able to crush it, soon.
> BTW, I wonder what happened to your arch nemesis @psychadelibud?
> I kind of miss the drama between the 2 of you.
> ...


He was having some drama over on IC for a while with some dudes about some cuts that was given and he didnt do what he was supposed to do.Buncha BS,Big thread over there on it.I think he got banned from this thread though.Thats why hes not been here.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I asked on his thread where he was
> 
> Nada hopefully hes not hemmed up or dead in his garden .......its happened


Honestly man hes got some pretty good cuts,Not sure how TF he gets them but he does.I guess if you beg enough people someone will give in


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 8, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the loss GU. I'm sure you will see Leo again one day.


----------



## the gnome (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've got 4 kids, the first 2 are grown and nowhere near as loyal as a dog. I only hear from them when they want something.


lol, ain't that the truth brother,
fact is the more I hang with my dogs
the less I like people 





Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.


*had to*
sounds like it was a hard but clearly needed to be done decision you made Gu
it can be a very difficult thing to have friends, family in a business setting.
sorry to hear it....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sometimes it’s not a good thing to buy in bulk
> Saved a lot $$$ pre cone , but if your smoking 10x as much
> Are you really saving anything? View attachment 4132993Had to start filling them 1/2 way , cause I’m burning them like cigs . Note to self , don’t build 200 at once View attachment 4132994


That's how you do it! Crank em out! 
But I go for the cheap papers. 
$1.50 out the door for 100 TOP regulars.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> They found a dude up my way, about 10 years ago, that died in his sleep.
> When the troopers went in to investigate his death, they found his massive grow operation.
> This guy had his shit together, nobody had any idea he had a commercial grow operation in his house, not even his girlfriend.


That was the one i was talkin about haha


----------



## whytewidow (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sometimes it’s not a good thing to buy in bulk
> Saved a lot $$$ pre cone , but if your smoking 10x as much
> Are you really saving anything? View attachment 4132993Had to start filling them 1/2 way , cause I’m burning them like cigs . Note to self , don’t build 200 at once View attachment 4132994


I love raw cones. I like stackn different layers of herb in them... makes for a great smoke sesh.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 8, 2018)

If I understand this correctly you construct the cone and then stuff it?

Was doing that with black n milds in the '90s


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I love raw cones. I like stackn different layers of herb in them... makes for a great smoke sesh.
> View attachment 4133048 View attachment 4133049 View attachment 4133046 View attachment 4133044


Holy shit dude i the last extract run i made had about 25 differnt strains trim ALL in one haha

Thought about making seperate little runs to have each flavor but was like fuck it lol

Talk about a blended high


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Holy shit dude i the last extract run i made had about 25 differnt strains trim ALL in one haha
> 
> Thought about making seperate little runs to have each flavor but was like fuck it lol
> 
> Talk about a blended high


That's how I make butter.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's how I make butter.


I like to use a mix when making butter or oil , makes for a overall better meds 


I had about a QP of small buds of 4 strains
I grinded it all together, GreenCrack, PineBerryKush, C99 & Jack , it’s a good all around mix . I should have mixed in my CBD too, next time.

@whytewidow
I like the stack mix , going to give that a try .


----------



## HydroRed (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Holy shit dude i the last extract run i made had about 25 differnt strains trim ALL in one haha
> 
> Thought about making seperate little runs to have each flavor but was like fuck it lol
> 
> Talk about a blended high


I used to make seperate batches of bubble and rosin for each flavor, but that got old quick. Considering I dont use wax/rosin etc & I just give it all away, I dont hear any complaints lol.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 8, 2018)

I'm not banned. I am still around safe and sound. Yeah Dtog screwed me over on IC along with a well known man there that goes by DJXX (a great man) whom got dtog where he is today and started with all he has, so that tells you what kind of person he is... Its not the other way around. I have never screwed anyone and never begged for anything.

However I am leaving that drama in the past.

I have been meaning to get back with you Cold smoke. I have been digging around 8 large holes per day and working hard in the bush. I am a ghost in the spring, I work hard and basically live in the mountains all summer long. Also I am in the middle of construction and additions to my indoor op. Getting a huge mini split system installed and adding another 18 x 26 x 9 room onto the outside of my underground op so its been busy man, it will be connected to the underground operation so basically you will not even be able to see the door entrance to the present operation anymore. Will look like a building and that's all you will see on the outside. That and adding co2 system, managing a few hundred vegging plants and a breeding room, clone room, etc keeps a person on his feet lol. The hobby days are over for me and my free time is little to none. @Cold$moke the Roadkill is coming along great, I have enough plants in 3 weeks veg to start doing some selecting andworki with em. Of course I am keeping the original stock as well, open pollinating those outdoors this year but also working a separate line and focusing on pheno selection.

The cuts I have, I obtained from solid connections and anyone like DTOG that screws me over is selfish and worthless.

But I will return with update a to my thread soon. Gotta get back to work for now. You guys have a great day and keep killing it!

However I do have lists of people whom beg me for cuts, I don't care to help people and unlike Dtog I don't expect a thing in return.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 8, 2018)

Here is a little bit of what I have been up too lately.


*Digging around 8 of these a day as well as amending and prepping.*






*Found a nice underground water spring source!*



*These are all "Hillbilly Roadkill" except for those seedlings.*


This is the pheno I have my heart set on. Straight gag you skunk spray armpit gamey skunk on a stem rub!




Some mommas and GPS gear there as well!




Just throwing a little piece of what's up right now. I need to update my thread soon lol.


----------



## whytewidow (May 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @whytewidow
> I like the stack mix , going to give that a try .


Yeah it makes the smoke.nice. that was some cookies first, then farmhouse midnight fantasy, then some stank ass 1995 og kush. Kush is my fav. As u can tell in the pic. It'
Twice the length as the other two lol. 

I use all my trim and whatnot mixed together all the flavors in my budder when I make it. I have a 7lb slab of budder right now. Gonna make some peanutbudder brownies this evening.


----------



## Lurrabq (May 8, 2018)

the gnome said:


> lol, ain't that the truth brother,
> fact is the more I hang with my dogs
> the less I like people
> 
> ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah it makes the smoke.nice. that was some cookies first, then farmhouse midnight fantasy, then some stank ass 1995 og kush. Kush is my fav. As u can tell in the pic. It'
> Twice the length as the other two lol.
> 
> I use all my trim and whatnot mixed together all the flavors in my budder when I make it. I have a 7lb slab of budder right now. Gonna make some peanutbudder brownies this evening.


I couldn’t get high from eating it , til the other day When I took 150g of small buds full of crystal then after I had that mixed in I tossed in 2 oz of bubblehash , (made cannaoil)
When I filtered it , some hash passed through, I used this n oil to make cookies . Well 6 was too many , but was kinda fun
Next day I found 2 had a pretty good buzz
I don’t recommend anyone eating a 1/2 of one . 
One in the morning n one after supper n im not hurting , 
But pretty wasteful, would’ve rather smoke the hash .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

@psychadelibud 

Good to hear man haha just making sure you werent sharing a cell with bubba

Or taking a LONG dirt nap with your plants


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

I like to make ethanal (everclear)
Extracts cause its too easy not to do (for me)

I will do my wash at night and set my pan in a ban marie on a hot plate (no open flame haha)

Then by the time i wake up i got a pan full of dab goodness (from the scraps)

It goes awsome in a dab pen if you have a good one.

Im also looking into putting it into vape juice .

But i have a mmesh rda that you can take fat dabs off of but its a little wasteful


The best part of ethanol is that i dont ha e to fick around and press a tons of little baggies
Then clean those lol

The alcohol does ALL the work and its not as nasty or dangerous as butane.

The only draw back i know off is getting real stupid off the dabs.

And it makes your tolerance for flower skyrocket haha

I tear through the weed jars after dabs !


----------



## Bakersfield (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I like to make ethanal (everclear)
> Extracts cause its too easy not to do (for me)
> 
> I will do my wash at night and set my pan in a ban marie on a hot plate (no open flame haha)
> ...


Do you buy the 151 everclear from the liquor store or do you make your own shine as well?


----------



## Goats22 (May 8, 2018)

so 7/8 gps plants turned out male. i am super disappointed, but nothing i can do about it 

here is the one female. cookies n chem.


----------



## tatonka (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I like to make ethanal (everclear)
> Extracts cause its too easy not to do (for me)
> 
> I will do my wash at night and set my pan in a ban marie on a hot plate (no open flame haha)
> ...


SCIENCE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

I've never had growth as vigorous as this crowd but I also only keep moms that grow like crazy but are also dank as fawk.no room for lazy,janky plants in my outfit.if they dont grow they have to go.having to raise lights 4 inches a day is crazy.
Only thing shitty about all the extra space is deciding which seeds I'm gonna pop in 5 weeks.
I have like 30 packs of GP and trying to decide sucks.might do the gorilla glue s1s.if there good I promise I'll bring it out in them.if they suck I wont hold nothing back.got 2 packs of snake oil also I might run in front of them.decisions suck


----------



## Heisengrow (May 8, 2018)

Also that #5 gunslinger I kept nicknamed dogshit is seriously a beautiful plant.its all main branches and very little secondary nodes.its like I dont have to trim nothing out.its like self manacured.
Very unique structure on that plant.i love it


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've never had growth as vigorous as this crowd but I also only keep moms that grow like crazy but are also dank as fawk.no room for lazy,janky plants in my outfit.if they dont grow they have to go.having to raise lights 4 inches a day is crazy.
> Only thing shitty about all the extra space is deciding which seeds I'm gonna pop in 5 weeks.
> I have like 30 packs of GP and trying to decide sucks.might do the gorilla glue s1s.if there good I promise I'll bring it out in them.if they suck I wont hold nothing back.got 2 packs of snake oil also I might run in front of them.decisions suck


Pop the Glue , I’m interested in the S1s


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pop the Glue , I’m interested in the S1s


I think that's the one ima pop.i got 2 packs of them.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you buy the 151 everclear from the liquor store or do you make your own shine as well?


Shit bud i havent gotten there yet lol

Just 151 but i did think about ordering some actual ethanol but the everclear seems to work well.

The only thing i wana to try on the next run was dry ice in when i do the wash so i can try to get a lighter colored product.

Plus im going to try an lower the temp in my evaporator set up ..



I thought about learning to distill alcohol that way it would reclaim the alcohol used .

But a few bucks for a bottle of booze sure is easier haha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Also that #5 gunslinger I kept nicknamed dogshit is seriously a beautiful plant.its all main branches and very little secondary nodes.its like I dont have to trim nothing out.its like self manacured.
> Very unique structure on that plant.i love it


Pics u cunt


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @psychadelibud
> 
> Good to hear man haha just making sure you werent sharing a cell with bubba
> 
> Or taking a LONG dirt nap with your plants


Thanks for checking on me brother lol. I have missed the forum very much and all the members. Yes, thank God I ain't back in with bubba again. It could very well happen, but in the end I will know I never harmed a soul and doing what I do best and loving my job.

Lol now a long dirt nap sounds ruff too. Came a little less than maybe a foot stepping on a copperhead just 2 days ago, yes I was definitely in the "strike zone"... Shit gets real in the Appalachian bush.


Not sure how many of you that are on IC are familiar with the old school cats, but Silverback went out this way... out in the woods doing what he did best, legend says he fell off some cliffs and maybe a heart attack was the cause of his fall? I was just thinking about him a few days ago when I myself had to climb over some cliffs to get to the cave where some of my equipment is stashed. RIP brother.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

Lol yeah man I got u





Roots on the gunslinger



And the CV ghost O just fukin retarded vigor.
I could veg these to the ceiling in 3 weeks


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol yeah man I got u
> 
> View attachment 4133223
> 
> ...


Looks good Heisengrow... Keep up the good work asshole!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks good Heisengrow... Keep up the good work asshole!


Not so bad yourself bushwackin scallywag


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not so bad yourself bushwackin scallywag


What week veg is that Gunslinger in?

Did you finally get your new setup finished? How is it working out for you?


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol yeah man I got u
> 
> View attachment 4133223
> 
> ...


Care to share what your running in your dwc for nutes and additives?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> What week veg is that Gunslinger in?
> 
> Did you finally get your new setup finished? How is it working out for you?


2 weeks from rooted clones in the buckets.they had a rough start cause of an off gassing issue I had in sealed room I got fixed


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol yeah man I got u
> 
> View attachment 4133223
> 
> ...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> Care to share what your running in your dwc for nutes and additives?


2 part gen hydro part a n b and calimagic.thats it.40 dollars worth of shit.i like to keep it simple and clean in dwc.its all about the ratios.everything breaks down to N,P and K in the end.ill run liquid koolbloom after 2 weeks flip and flora nectar last 3 weeks than a week of dry koolbloom.that shot will bulk them up like crazy the last week.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 2 part gen hydro part a n b and calimagic.thats it.40 dollars worth of shit.i like to keep it simple and clean in dwc.its all about the ratios.everything breaks down to N,P and K in the end.ill run liquid koolbloom after 2 weeks flip and flora nectar last 3 weeks than a week of dry koolbloom.that shot will bulk them up like crazy the last week.


No fancy root boosters, bacteria's, enzymes, etc?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> What week veg is that Gunslinger in?
> 
> Did you finally get your new setup finished? How is it working out for you?


This pic was taken April 27th about 4 days after they were rooted.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> No fancy root boosters, bacteria's, enzymes, etc?


Nope just hydroguard for bennies,i dont have time for mixing teas and shit.been there done that t shirt coffee cup.
Honestly it's all about the way I run the top off res
To dial them in.i pay close attention to ec on the main end and what's trickling in.those two numbers are critical


----------



## klx (May 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> so 7/8 gps plants turned out male. i am super disappointed, but nothing i can do about it
> 
> here is the one female. cookies n chem.


Sorry to hear that but on the bright side is there a nice male there you might wanna keep? On another point, I like those things you are using to separate your branches, thats a good idea!!

Nice fresh beans from Greenpoint. All Wedding cakes are up and 5/6 Gunslinger. Cant ask for more than that really:


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


My condolences. I had to make the same decision last year with my best friend of 17 years. Knowing he had a great life and was no longer suffering is what got me through.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I'd like to see you start some up also,
> I have some purple outlaws in veg.
> _ picked up 2 paks lat nov_


I have a nice purple outlaw in flower right now. I wish I would have taken cuttings cause I would love to run it outdoor. It has a very sweet grape stank to it right now, very "purple" smelling for sure! I have NR, FMF and JP all in flower and didn't get around to taking cuttings, planned on revegging any keepers found but wish to God I had of took cuttings so I could try her outdoor. I have more PO seeds though I'm gonna pop and the rest of the pack will be ran outside.

The full moon fever would also be a great outdoor strain to run especially a Durban dominant pheno. I have a HUGE FMF to throw outside I planned on throwing in the flower room. She is 2 months old going on 3 and if I throw her outside now she is gonna be a goliath come croptober!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

Has anyone had good success running any of Gu's gear outside???


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 2 part gen hydro part a n b and calimagic.thats it.40 dollars worth of shit.i like to keep it simple and clean in dwc.its all about the ratios.everything breaks down to N,P and K in the end.ill run liquid koolbloom after 2 weeks flip and flora nectar last 3 weeks than a week of dry koolbloom.that shot will bulk them up like crazy the last week.


lucas formula? 

that is what i have run for years. along with a little pool shock now that i suffered through a long bout of root rot.

plants looking great


----------



## SCJedi (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had good success running any of Gu's gear outside???


We are about to find out. Those giant bodega bubblegum moms I have in DWC are getting one last hair cut and are getting a bare root transplant into 30 gallon smart pots.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> We are about to find out. Those giant bodega bubblegum moms I have in DWC are getting one last hair cut and are getting a bare root transplant into 30 gallon smart pots.


Yeah I'm gonna find out for myself too. Putting a few GPS plants in around 100 to 300 gallon hand dug holes in the ground amended with organic amendments, 60% promix and 40% native. They are already going on 3 months old they are gonna be some beasts so I hope they do well as far as handling the fierce humidity we have here.

Bodega would be great, I used to kill it with a pure bubblegum pink phenom I had back in the day. Dream catcher is another I believe would do well too.

I'm sure they will do well. You can't really go by anything but experience I learned. I ran 80% of what was supposed to be mold resistant specific bred strains, from getaway mountain. Some did great and others were terrible as far as contracting mold went and I took very cautious measures. But for him in the northern US (Maine) they did great. His island Afghani and poison warp was the best for my environment. Then I have had some indoor strains do great outside too... I guess it' all a hit and miss and we will only know with experience. 

I did however find a product that will keep anyone mold free if they aren't against using chems. It' called Flint made by Bayer. After reading about it and researching it I found it had extremely low toxicity rate and was used with great success on marijuana. A small bottle was over $200.00 But it saved me thousands. I will NEVER grow outdoors without it.


----------



## SCJedi (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Yeah I'm gonna find out for myself too. Putting a few GPS plants in around 100 to 300 gallon hand dug holes in the ground amended with organic amendments, 60% promix and 40% native. They are already going on 3 months old they are gonna be some beasts so I hope they do well as far as handling the fierce humidity we have here.
> 
> Bodega would be great, I used to kill it with a pure bubblegum pink phenom I had back in the day. Dream catcher is another I believe would do well too.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm in the Sacramento Valley and we don't get that humidity shit here. Really, none of it. 

I've heard a lot of folks that swear by Regalia. It's a biofungicide. Marrone Bio Innovations Regalia Fungicide PTO (1 Gal) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B017FSSHWW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_cJV8AbXHN7PT3


----------



## ShyGuru (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lucas formula?
> 
> that is what i have run for years. along with a little pool shock now that i suffered through a long bout of root rot.
> 
> plants looking great


Pool shock? I'm curious about this. What type do you use? How much and how often? I've always used a bit of hydrogen peroxide to combat root rot before it starts


----------



## Goats22 (May 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


so sorry to hear it. i am going to be an absolute mess when mine goes.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had good success running any of Gu's gear outside???


I'll be running 2 Evergreens outside this year. I had all my outdoor crop started early. Then I scored Evergreen and TN Kush at auction on the cheap. Figured I might as well try to work a few in this season as well so I started 2 of each. 1 Evergreen is staying squat and happy(probably female) and the other is lanky and hungry(probably male). The growth of the lanky one has been impressive tho.


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

frosty clones
Hickock Haze #2. I smoked a bowl of her and she tastes great with no cure. A sour diesel taste all the way to the white ash.
I always appreciate smoke that tastes great all the way to cash.
Hickock Haze pheno hunt over. This is the keeper, she did great getting fat on the wasted light off to the side in my room.


----------



## SCJedi (May 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Be well but grieve for it is our friends like Leo that make us who we are, my friend. Travel swiftly Leo.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lucas formula?
> 
> that is what i have run for years. along with a little pool shock now that i suffered through a long bout of root rot.
> 
> plants looking great


Funny thing is in 8 years ive only had root rot
Happen 

This last run.......when i tried going sterile with clorox.....smelled like a pool for 3 days then started smelling like ass lol

Went hydroguard and it fixxed it 


Im going to try running with no hydroguard .... but i wont ever try bleach for a while lol


I might try h2o2 but i think im done with bleach


Although i wish it would have worked for me
Cause i love that pool smell when i look in the res.


Mabey its cause i was running bio stimulants then went to salt based.

But it sure didnt amuse me


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4133348 frosty clones
> Hickock Haze #2. I smoked a bowl of her and she tastes great with no cure. A sour diesel taste all the way to the white ash.
> I always appreciate smoke that tastes great all the way to cash.
> Hickock Haze pheno hunt over. This is the keeper, she did great getting fat on the wasted light off to the side in my room.View attachment 4133348 View attachment 4133350


Whats your veg cycle? 

I know if you run an 18 on 6 off they like to trich out before flip  some do anyway


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

I got a little root rot at the end of this run. I will be able to introduce all healthy plants. Those bacteria suck
I have had great results with Cutting Edge nutes but @Heisengrow has me wondering about this Lucas formula.
@Cold$moke and @Sour Wreck have been getting great results too.


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Whats your veg cycle?
> 
> I know if you run an 18 on 6 off they like to trich out before flip  some do anyway


Yes I have been 18/6


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Anybody know about any current coupon codes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had good success running any of Gu's gear outside???


GU recommended Bodega Bubblegum as a quick finisher. 
Flower time is only half the equation. I also need to know when they start. 
A strain may only take 6 weeks to flower but if it doesn't start until Sept 1, it still doesn't work for me.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got a little root rot at the end of this run. I will be able to introduce all healthy plants. Those bacteria suck
> I have had great results with Cutting Edge nutes but @Heisengrow has me wondering about this Lucas formula.
> @Cold$moke and @Sour Wreck have been getting great results too.


I grow, using Lucas formula in coco, with a Cal/Mag supplement.
It's easy ,cheap and I have spectacular results.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Anybody know about any current coupon codes?


I always just used the rollitup 
But over at glg bad dawg hooked me up with the gg4x3h cuase i didnt know the promo code  till after i made the order


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> so sorry to hear it. i am going to be an absolute mess when mine goes.


I've lost two over the years. I try to deal with it by carrying on the way I believe they'd want me to.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got a little root rot at the end of this run. I will be able to introduce all healthy plants. Those bacteria suck
> I have had great results with Cutting Edge nutes but @Heisengrow has me wondering about this Lucas formula.
> @Cold$moke and @Sour Wreck have been getting great results too.


I dont use lucas but its a good mix for most peeps. 

I just switched nutes to a full salt based (dry)
From hydro gardens called chem gro 420 

So far i really like it (first run)

I pushed my plants to tip burn which i normally dont do but i need te see what they could handle and how the nutes preformed


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've lost two over the years. I try to deal with it by carrying on the way I believe they'd want me to.


Way to make a big man feel sad is lose his dog


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got a little root rot at the end of this run. I will be able to introduce all healthy plants. Those bacteria suck
> I have had great results with Cutting Edge nutes but @Heisengrow has me wondering about this Lucas formula.
> @Cold$moke and @Sour Wreck have been getting great results too.


I've used em just about all,uc, canna,nova,AN,and the results were all about the same.seemed like the less shit I put in the res my plants looked better and the roots stayed whiter.i use to do the expert recirculating with humid acids,floralicious+ and all that bullshit.i never got bigger yields compared to keeping it as simple as possible so I just worked on perfecting formulas for as simple as I could get it with less additives.now my roots stay white and healthy and my buds taste better and grow bigger.the nutrient companys know all that crap is bullshit.
Plants can only absorb but so much and they truly only eat the photons of light were giving them.I concentrate more on environmental factors,EC and rate of there consumption now.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

I picked up another pack at Greenpoint today.

Almost $20 buckaroos in Nuggets for a $54 purchase. 
#DiamondFTW #Greenpointcrushesallothers #4XNUGGETS!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've used em just about all,uc, canna,nova,AN,and the results were all about the same.seemed like the less shit I put in the res my plants looked better and the roots stayed whiter.i use to do the expert recirculating with humid acids,floralicious+ and all that bullshit.i never got bigger yields compared to keeping it as simple as possible so I just worked on perfecting formulas for as simple as I could get it with less additives.now my roots stay white and healthy and my buds taste better and grow bigger.the nutrient companys know all that crap is bullshit.
> Plants can only absorb but so much and they truly only eat the photons of light were giving them.I concentrate more on environmental factors,EC and rate of there consumption now.


Word

I ran gh for years....botanicare for years.
Advanced for years and years lol
Small run with canna and some experience with Raw by npk..

Same experiences as Heisengrow. Less is more (usually) 
And the more shit you add to dwc the more unstable it can be.. funky town 

i didnt notice much differences between any nutrients EXCEPT minor FLAVOR changes.


AND i would still say my botanicare weed still tasted the best .

I can taste when people run gh...and advanced 
Just like when they run guanos.

I havent got to sample the new stuff quite yet but the testers burned clean 

Thats the main reason i went with hydro gardens

Cause everyone up here runs jacks, gh , botanicare, canna, and advanced with a few odd balls .

So i figured if i got a nutrient that no one up here really uses it would give.my weed a specific flavor porfile that no one has yet 

Cause if you say you cant taste the nutes flavs.....
I sure as fuck can and i grow low ppm AND FLUSH 

Just my 2


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I picked up another pack at Greenpoint today.
> 
> View attachment 4133378Almost $20 buckaroos in Nuggets for a $54 purchase.
> #DiamondFTW #Greenpointcrushesallothers #4XNUGGETS!!!


Shit i gota hit that diamond  just lowly silver rabble


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I picked up another pack at Greenpoint today.
> 
> View attachment 4133378Almost $20 buckaroos in Nuggets for a $54 purchase.
> #DiamondFTW #Greenpointcrushesallothers #4XNUGGETS!!!


I did the same. Gave payofix a go. Told it should go though within 24 hours. If it works it was relatively painless.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> GU recommended Bodega Bubblegum as a quick finisher.
> Flower time is only half the equation. I also need to know when they start.
> A strain may only take 6 weeks to flower but if it doesn't start until Sept 1, it still doesn't work for me.


Light deprivation is what i want to try this year with our short growing season


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit i gota hit that diamond  just lowly silver rabble


I never got nuggets for my 420 purchases but it only adds up to a couple of bucks so why even bother?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I did the same. Gave payofix a go. Told be it should go though within 24 hours. If it works it was relatively painless.


Greenpoint is the only seed bank that I send cash to and not ever worry about getting taken, "not that i have ever been ripped".
All the others, I prefer the card


Cold$moke said:


> Light deprivation is what i want to try this year with our short growing season


I want to do this as well. I'll be stateside this summer, but next summer, I want to rock light deprivation. However, it has to be automated. I'm usually gone from the homestead for 16 hours a day, or out of town in the summers. The "old lady", does not like it, when I load her down with extra responsibilities.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> the "old lady", does not like it, when I load her down with extra responsibilities.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit i gota hit that diamond  just lowly silver rabble


We all got to start somewhere.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> We all got to start somewhere.
> View attachment 4133390


Lol yeah all the bronze members are like Tony Montana starting off in the kitchen.takes a minute to move up


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Greenpoint is the only seed bank that I send cash to and not ever worry about getting taken, "not that i have ever been ripped".
> All the others, I prefer the card
> 
> I want to do this as well. I'll be stateside this summer, but next summer, I want to rock light deprivation. However, it has to be automated. I'm usually gone from the homestead for 16 hours a day, or out of town in the summers. The "old lady", does not like it, when I load her down with extra responsibilities.


I usually use cash. I just didn't want to deal with the post office. Thought I'd give payofix a go. Worse case I change to cash and pay. 

Gus always been great about cash.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Greenpoint is the only seed bank that I send cash to and not ever worry about getting taken, "not that i have ever been ripped".
> All the others, I prefer the card
> 
> I want to do this as well. I'll be stateside this summer, but next summer, I want to rock light deprivation. However, it has to be automated. I'm usually gone from the homestead for 16 hours a day, or out of town in the summers. The "old lady", does not like it, when I load her down with extra responsibilities.


Ive never really tried an outdoor except last year just playing around with spare seeds so they didnt take up room inside to tell sex and whatever eles.

But i have vegged outside a couple times and they love it.


And i wana try getting some big bad outdoor bitches lol

But i hear you about being home to make it dark everyday

Since we have midnight sun haha .


This is the MAIN REASON im ready to do some pollen chucking.

Cause i want to make a batch of auto zeeds that way i dont have to worry about light schedule or harvesting in time .

This way i can get a ASS LOAD of auto seeds to spread at all the outdoor spots me and the fam visit every summer..

I just dont want to buy a bunch of seeds and throw em out somewhere lol

But if i make them and they have a quick enough flower time.

Ill be making some gorrila gardens .....

I figure since blueberries have a smilar nutrient need as weed.
If i plant on the edge of a peat marsh bog (we have lots up here)

It would be like natural hydro az long as the constant moisture didnt kill it off


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive never really tried an outdoor except last year just playing around with spare seeds so they didnt take up room inside to tell sex and whatever eles.
> 
> But i have vegged outside a couple times and they love it.
> 
> ...


I've had similar aspirations outdoors, but I can only consume so much THC and a greenhouse could yield enough for me and everyone I know.
I have some sweet spots picked out on CIRI land, that I can walk over 2 , right out the back door.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've had similar aspirations outdoors, but I can only consume so much THC and a greenhouse could yield enough for me and everyone I know.
> I have some sweet spots picked out on CIRI land, that I can walk over 2 , right out the back door.


Yea i have that concern as well

I do have neighbors haha

So i have to try to keep it on the down low as well

But i have 5 big girls waiting for a transplant 

They would get about 3 weeks outside before i filp em


----------



## tatonka (May 9, 2018)

Pig Whistle if you please

Getting shit done on the farm


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea i have that concern as well
> 
> I do have neighbors haha
> 
> ...


I'm more worried about neighborhood thieves than anything.
I'd have 2 install perimeter privacy fencing and up my security system if I rocked a greenhouse.
If I went through this trouble, I might as well try and get a limited producer license for cultivation.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4133398 View attachment 4133399
> Pig Whistle if you please
> 
> Getting shit done on the farm


Wish I had a tiller for my Kubota.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm more worried about neighborhood thieves than anything.
> I'd have 2 install perimeter privacy fencing and up my security system if I rocked a greenhouse.
> If I went through this trouble, I might as well try and get a limited producer license for cultivation.


Word on all that

this is the main reason i havent gone outdoor

I dont wana have a enticing scent trail to follow haha

Cause i really dont wana have to shoot a fucker over weed but violate my area and your asking for it.


----------



## the gnome (May 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...



I just realized who your talking about 
been there many times, and it's never easy.
hard as fuggin hell actually.
time is the only thing that eases the pain.
sincere condolences to you and family.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Pool shock? I'm curious about this. What type do you use? How much and how often? I've always used a bit of hydrogen peroxide to combat root rot before it starts



https://www.rollitup.org/t/keeping-a-sterile-res-in-dwc-shock-chlorine-advice.948306/


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Funny thing is in 8 years ive only had root rot
> Happen
> 
> This last run.......when i tried going sterile with clorox.....smelled like a pool for 3 days then started smelling like ass lol
> ...



i've had those issues where my rez started smelling like ass and dead fish. not good....


----------



## the gnome (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a nice purple outlaw in flower right now. I wish I would have taken cuttings cause I would love to run it outdoor. It has a very sweet grape stank to it right now, very "purple" smelling for sure!
> !


I like hearing that!glad i picked up 2 paks.
did you get any color in the flowers,
sounds like any of the good things that can happen happened with your PO


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got a little root rot at the end of this run. I will be able to introduce all healthy plants. Those bacteria suck
> I have had great results with Cutting Edge nutes but @Heisengrow has me wondering about this Lucas formula.
> @Cold$moke and @Sour Wreck have been getting great results too.



lucus formula for me, for years, with good results and healthy roots.

K.I.S.S.

with that said, i am going to start trying megacrop in hydro when my general hydro nutes run out.


----------



## Goats22 (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've used em just about all,uc, canna,nova,AN,and the results were all about the same.seemed like the less shit I put in the res my plants looked better and the roots stayed whiter.i use to do the expert recirculating with humid acids,floralicious+ and all that bullshit.i never got bigger yields compared to keeping it as simple as possible so I just worked on perfecting formulas for as simple as I could get it with less additives.now my roots stay white and healthy and my buds taste better and grow bigger.the nutrient companys know all that crap is bullshit.
> Plants can only absorb but so much and they truly only eat the photons of light were giving them.I concentrate more on environmental factors,EC and rate of there consumption now.


Have you tried jacks or hydroponic research veg and bloom? 
Use jacks currently but considering trying veg and bloom


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> GU recommended Bodega Bubblegum as a quick finisher.
> Flower time is only half the equation. I also need to know when they start.
> A strain may only take 6 weeks to flower but if it doesn't start until Sept 1, it still doesn't work for me.


I just chopped a Bubblegum @ day 74, and it could have gone longer.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 9, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone had good success running any of Gu's gear outside???


Cookies n Chem is great outdoors ! The one on the far left is CnC.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 9, 2018)

Pioneer kush is the only one I ordered that had a faster flowering time. The rest as has been stated by others, call for a fair bit longer. Which I personally am ok with if worth the time.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem is great outdoors ! The one on the far left is CnC. View attachment 4133482
> View attachment 4133483



Beauties!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 9, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Beauties!!!!!
> 
> Cheers


She sure did surprise me outdoors. All my other outdoors were all Bodhi strains, and CnC outshines them all by far. She yielded great while producing rock solid nugs that are potent n tasty.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> She sure did surprise me outdoors. All my other outdoors were all Bodhi strains, and CnC outshines them all by far. She yielded great while producing rock solid nugs that are potent n tasty.


What time of the fall did she finish for you?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> What time of the fall did she finish for you?


She finished April ‎10 of this year. I believe I put her outside to flower sometime in the beginning of February or late January.


----------



## the gnome (May 9, 2018)

your C-n-C looks super SD,
looking like she does really well outdoors.
Cookies-n-Chem along with Dream Catcher are fast my becoming favs in the GPS catalog.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem is great outdoors ! The one on the far left is CnC. View attachment 4133482
> View attachment 4133483
> View attachment 4133491



so sexy !!!!


----------



## main cola (May 9, 2018)

main cola said:


> I was excited when i got this email message...sorry for the cropping out but you get the idea it was saying that my purple punch seeds have been shippedView attachment 4128158 View attachment 4128160 View attachment 4128161
> Then i get this message today ..Im so disappointed....I really wanted to run those seedsView attachment 4128163


Update on my missing 4/20 order the Purple Punch
They ended up sending me the Lemon Tree so I'm super excited to run these..got them for $39
Thanks Gu and all the great people at Greenpoint seeds


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> She finished April ‎10 of this year. I believe I put her outside to flower sometime in the beginning of February or late January.


I wonder how that would translate to the north side of the equator?
So if summer solstice is your winter solstice, that would be October 10?
Very cool!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I wonder how that would translate to the north side of the equator?
> So if summer solstice is your winter solstice, that would be October 10?
> Very cool!


poster is in LA.

he put the plants in Jan/Feb


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> your C-n-C looks super SD,
> looking like she does really well outdoors.
> Cookies-n-Chem along with Dream Catcher are fast my becoming favs in the GPS catalog.





Sour Wreck said:


> so sexy !!!!


Thanks bros!




Bakersfield said:


> I wonder how that would translate to the north side of the equator?
> So if summer solstice is your winter solstice, that would be October 10?
> Very cool!


I grow in Cali. Here is CnC trained for this summer. I did put her out side a tad bit early so she started to flower.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 9, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> poster is in LA.
> 
> he put the plants in Jan/Feb


Damn, I never figured you could pull off a winter crop in LA. 
I lived in West LA for a year, but I forgot how nice it really was.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

Got the trellis up on both sides,prob flip in 4 or 5 days,
Flower room is finally complete.shits about to be on like donkey Kong


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

yes it is... ^^^^


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've used em just about all,uc, canna,nova,AN,and the results were all about the same.seemed like the less shit I put in the res my plants looked better and the roots stayed whiter.i use to do the expert recirculating with humid acids,floralicious+ and all that bullshit.i never got bigger yields compared to keeping it as simple as possible so I just worked on perfecting formulas for as simple as I could get it with less additives.now my roots stay white and healthy and my buds taste better and grow bigger.the nutrient companys know all that crap is bullshit.
> Plants can only absorb but so much and they truly only eat the photons of light were giving them.I concentrate more on environmental factors,EC and rate of there consumption now.


This was the hardest lesson I learned growing weed. I read the bottle's directions and had old Ed and Jorge telling me that 1200+ ppms was normal or even worse healthy for plants. My indoor never tasted as good as my guerilla outdoor grows and I wondered why.

I didn't cure the bud properly and I was pumping full of General Hydro's additive line. 

Fast forward several years and stalking forums and I keep seeing people who grow bomb/big ass buds but were only running 500-600 ppms. Once I dropped down the nutrient level buds improved.

Now all I use is 2ml of floranova grow for early veg, 5ml for full veg, then I add 5 ml cal/mag because I run Tupur which is a coco based soilless mix.

For flower again, 2-5ml of floranova and 2-4ml florabloom (the pink stuff) and 2-4ml of koolbloom, and I'm only running the floranova & kool bloom because I already had on hand and as a sort of test. Do a couple runs with and without and play with the amounts to see if the extra sulfur does anything for terp production, though I doubt it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Word
> 
> I ran gh for years....botanicare for years.
> Advanced for years and years lol
> ...


Same here with the botanicare, when I just ran pure blend pro grow throughout both veg and flower the weed was the best tasting smoke I've grown indoors but the resin production was lacking. When I ran PBP grow for veg and then PBP bloom for flower the bud didn't taste as good and resin was lacking again so I went back to floranova. It taste a little less sharp than PBP grow but the resin production is much better, in my experience.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 9, 2018)

Hoping this helps my mother-in-law's "parkinsons-isms". She's a mess.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This was the hardest lesson I learned growing weed. I read the bottle's directions and had old Ed and Jorge telling me that 1200+ ppms was normal or even worse healthy for plants. My indoor never tasted as good as my guerilla outdoor grows and I wondered why.
> 
> I didn't cure the bud properly and I was pumping full of General Hydro's additive line.
> 
> ...


Yeah man all the shit you see in grocery stores is grown with regular ass triple 13 lol.
That flora nova is some good shit in dirt or pro mix.i use it on my moms.i feed them once every 2 weeks and they always look good
It's pretty nasty is dwc so I use the duo.im not gonna try and fix something that isn't broke.my nutes cost me less than 100 bucks a month and water is cheap as fuk where i live.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Doesnt matter to many but chem gro420 is almost clear when mixed

This is what knocked megacrop and veg +bloom out .

just a preference

Never tried the nova yet .

And i doubt i will

i pushed my nutes hard this run cause i gota know what ppm i burn gips at
And it was surprisingly high!

I just smoke some testers of the purple stuff(snipped a tester aboout a week ago and its been drying)

Holy fucking sweetness! Even pushing them with these nutes .

Brned real well too for still not being completely dry (i dry real slow)

It will be run again under nicer conditions


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got the trellis up on both sides,prob flip in 4 or 5 days,
> Flower room is finally complete.shits about to be on like donkey Kong
> 
> View attachment 4133566


Freaking beautiful! Great job on the room, makes me drool.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 9, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hoping this helps my mother-in-law's "parkinsons-isms". She's a mess.
> View attachment 4133608


hope that helps man...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got the trellis up on both sides,prob flip in 4 or 5 days,
> Flower room is finally complete.shits about to be on like donkey Kong
> 
> View attachment 4133566


liking the room
Going to be really nice to have room to work n move around
I don’t have that discipline, I’ve have her jammed full , n rolling around on the floor to work .
Going to be a really nice sight in 8 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man all the shit you see in grocery stores is grown with regular ass triple 13 lol.
> That flora nova is some good shit in dirt or pro mix.i use it on my moms.i feed them once every 2 weeks and they always look good
> It's pretty nasty is dwc so I use the duo.im not gonna try and fix something that isn't broke.my nutes cost me less than 100 bucks a month and water is cheap as fuk where i live.


Yeah I don't fuck with the nova in hydro, only soilless mix or soil. I tried it in dwc and it stained the roots brown and it clogged my sprayers in nft. The 3 part was perfect for both but both duo and dynagrow would have been just as good and both cheaper. 

By the way I'm digging your new room, cheers man.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Honestly man hes got some pretty good cuts,Not sure how TF he gets them but he does.I guess if you beg enough people someone will give in


He gets them because some people sell clones thru DM and ship. At least thats what I get out of it.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> He gets them because some people sell clones thru DM and ship. At least thats what I get out of it.


Shhh


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> He gets them because some people sell clones thru DM and ship. At least thats what I get out of it.


There’s people on Strainly with clones they ship too. Some pretty good stuff. Is it the real deal or not? Who knows. Most people who collect cuts have had more than a few fakes along the way.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s people on Strainly with clones they ship too. Some pretty good stuff. Is it the real deal or not? Who knows. Most people who collect cuts have had more than a few fakes along the way.


Such a trust thing to buy a clone that could be hemp haha or loaded with some foreign to my area pests lol

Cause you just know there is a punk bitch out there selling fakes haha


I would love to buy and trade cuts but sometimes its not worth the risk but if you find real deal shit then sure just quarantine for 2 weeks first


----------



## Heisengrow (May 10, 2018)

Yeah I dont fuck around with bugs.never had any shape or form of any kind of bug.i feel bad for the guys in areas that have issues with that shit.
One advantage of hydro never have to worry about some herpes coming in a bag of dirt.even my outdoor garden I've never had a problem.

But yeah ol pshyc has some pretty good cuts.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> liking the room
> Going to be really nice to have room to work n move around
> I don’t have that discipline, I’ve have her jammed full , n rolling around on the floor to work .
> Going to be a really nice sight in 8 weeks


Yeah I already knew the exact amount of light I could run.i needed to access both sides of the scrog cause reaching across 4 feet of net to train plants sucked.2 4x10's in dwc is plenty for my needs.


----------



## nobighurry (May 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Same here, Tank has fixed this for me. Also, with the new lifetime spent, reward system, I have been bumped to the Diamond status.
> 
> Here's my 4/20 order from Greenpoint. Of all my orders Greenpoint was the fastest to arrive, sent cash there and received seeds, in less than a week. I just received my 4/20 order from "the other guys", today.
> View attachment 4132804
> $154 out the door, for 4 packs. I spent close to this much for 1 pack each, of my other 420 gear.


The only downside to the lifetime tracking is the ol lady can see how much was actually spent ... I admit the amount surprised me a little...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I've had orders that haven't updated any information on the USPS tracking system. I emailed Gu after a week or so, and like a day latermy parcel was delivered lol.
> Sometimes it just doesn't update the tracking info.
> I'm still waiting on my 4\20 order, says it was shipped on 2nd may.


My April 20 order arrived on may 7th.
Im happy with that I'm in a aust.


----------



## nobighurry (May 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your loss Gu, true friends & family you like are priceless, they say time heals but I buried one of my sons at age 23 a few years ago it knocked my legs out from under me for a long time... Hang in there it slowly gets tolerable..


----------



## nobighurry (May 10, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hoping this helps my mother-in-law's "parkinsons-isms". She's a mess.
> View attachment 4133608


I'll be honest It's the first bottle of CBD that ever had any positive effect on my issues, All others had zero effect, I passed it around the office and everyone got some level of relief... Only downside is my bottle is almost empty from giving out "samples"


----------



## ruby fruit (May 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Guys, I'm heartbroken.
> 
> I had to let my best friend go yesterday.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear man

Id be lost without my best friend


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got the trellis up on both sides,prob flip in 4 or 5 days,
> Flower room is finally complete.shits about to be on like donkey Kong
> 
> View attachment 4133566


Mario wept.

That room is fucking tight, like a...use your imagination.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My April 20 order arrived on may 7th.
> Im happy with that I'm in a aust.


What! I'm still waiting haha. Patience is a virtue.
I'm in no hurry for the beans anyways, as my space is full right now (with GPS gear) and I have a list as long as my arm waiting to be popped!

Edit** just checked the tracking, which is working now  but it says mine didn't leave the Cali distribution centre until the 8th may, it was on the system 2nd may. So they held it in Cali for 6days? Mehh haha


----------



## kds710 (May 10, 2018)

Got my CBD Everyday in a few days early like I sort of expected. Woke up and took my first dose of just one dropper, I'm about 180 - 185lbs and want to see how a full ml or 2 droppers compares to half the recommended amount. One of the reviews was from a somewhat heavy set guy that said 1 dropper sufficed for him so I went off that. Mainly I bought it hoping it will bring my grandfather some much needed comfort and hopefully help my mother with sleep so thats the plan and I'll report back on that. I know CBD works best with an even ratio thc/CBD but this'll be a huge first step and make me so happy


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 10, 2018)

So I topped this Deputy about 4 days ago, and it has decided that it didn't want to be topped, and just grew straight back haha
This one has heart!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 10, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> So I topped this Deputy about 4 days ago, and it has decided that it didn't want to be topped, and just grew straight back haha
> This one has heart!
> View attachment 4133800


Awsome when that shit happens haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2018)

The greenpoint site is getting a bit weird. 
Yesterday I could have bought Lemon Tree S1 for $90 -- regular price, no auction. 
Today the web page says we have to wait until Friday.

Good thing I'm not interested...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The greenpoint site is getting a bit weird.
> Yesterday I could have bought Lemon Tree S1 for $90 -- regular price, no auction.
> Today the web page says we have to wait until Friday.
> 
> Good thing I'm not interested...


Was available yesterday to diamond, gold today , Friday for everyone. 
There was a mix up with the cbd give away, and they are sending me a pack of the tree vs the Topanga, I’m happy ether way, I’d just want to run a pack of the S1s to see how they turn out .


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2018)

Can't log on as the site is not remembering password. Try a new one and it gets listed in settings but don't get into site.


----------



## HKG (May 10, 2018)

I missed out on a couple S1 deals at Greenpoint so i went straight to S.A.G and he's having a sale on all his S1 and crosses. 50 a pack buy two get on free and 5 for shipping.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

HKG said:


> I missed out on a couple S1 deals at Greenpoint so i went straight to S.A.G and he's having a sale on all his S1 and crosses. 50 a pack buy two get on free and 5 for shipping.


Till May 13


----------



## Amos Otis (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Till May 13


who?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> who?


Somethingaboutgentics


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Somethingaboutgentics


I can’t DM on instagram, my phone touch on the bottom doesn’t work


----------



## ShyGuru (May 10, 2018)

Has anyone actually confirmed that GU is getting his seeds from somethingaboutgenetics? Or is it simply that they both have the same crosses?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Has anyone actually confirmed that GU is getting his seeds from somethingaboutgenetics? Or is it simply that they both have the same crosses?


That where there coming from


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Was available yesterday to diamond, gold today , Friday for everyone.
> There was a mix up with the cbd give away, and they are sending me a pack of the tree vs the Topanga, I’m happy ether way, I’d just want to run a pack of the S1s to see how they turn out .


I missed a CBD give away? 
damn... 
I'm not even a gold member, and given the stash of seeds I've got in the fridge, it will be a while before I buy something new. 
A little off-topic, but have you ever popped a pack of seeds that were disappointing? I've got 8 'purification' by cult classic that are growing *very* slowly. 
They were also difficult to sprout. 
I'm wondering if they are even worth the effort...


----------



## Rivendell (May 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I missed a CBD give away?
> damn...
> I'm not even a gold member, and given the stash of seeds I've got in the fridge, it will be a while before I buy something new.
> A little off-topic, but have you ever popped a pack of seeds that were disappointing? I've got 8 'purification' by cult classic that are growing *very* slowly.
> ...


Don't give up...I have some as well and want you to be the test mule.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I missed a CBD give away?
> damn...
> I'm not even a gold member, and given the stash of seeds I've got in the fridge, it will be a while before I buy something new.
> A little off-topic, but have you ever popped a pack of seeds that were disappointing? I've got 8 'purification' by cult classic that are growing *very* slowly.
> ...


I think it was April 12 ? 8-10 hours before the banana n Topanga drop, buy a bottle get a pack of seeds

Yes I’ve popped a pack and wasn’t impressed, 
Trainwreck from GreenHouse comes to mind 
I’ve also opened a pack and thought what a bunch of shit seeds 
100% germ and they where champs (worst seeds I’ve ever seen) brainstorm from Dutch Position. 

Really it depends on what you want , if there is a special pheno I’m looking for , I’ll suffer it out (PRK) 
If it’s nothing special, n shit from the jump , in the trash 
But I like to give them time , and try different things to see what they do, but I’m really only interested in phenos that perform in my setup, so if I got to change to much it just won’t work .


----------



## ShyGuru (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That where there coming from


Says who? I'm not doubting you just looking for something a little more. I follow this thread and don't recall GU specifically stating which breeder they came from. If it was SAG that said it... Well sometimes people lie when they see dollar signs. I'm not making any accusations mind you, especially without proof one way or another. Although if it is true I'd be pissed if I were GU, as dude started immediately undercutting his prices.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I missed a CBD give away?
> damn...
> I'm not even a gold member, and given the stash of seeds I've got in the fridge, it will be a while before I buy something new.
> A little off-topic, but have you ever popped a pack of seeds that were disappointing? I've got 8 'purification' by cult classic that are growing *very* slowly.
> ...


My Sunset Strip by cult classics have also started out slow. I have generic seeds bred by Midweek song that were popped at the same time that are doing better than the SS and PRK that I paid for. The replacement seeds I popped a week later have almost already caught up to the slow growers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Says who? I'm not doubting you just looking for something a little more. I follow this thread and don't recall GU specifically stating which breeder they came from. If it was SAG that said it... Well sometimes people lie when they see dollar signs. I'm not making any accusations mind you, especially without proof one way or another. Although if it is true I'd be pissed if I were GU, as dude started immediately undercutting his prices.


No one officially said it , but I follow them, there is to much advice that’s it’s the same . I’d put my left nut on it .


----------



## HydroRed (May 10, 2018)

This is probably the reason he isnt very forth coming about the origin of the seeds is because they will be sought after for much cheaper from the original seller/breeder. I dont know all the inner workings of how this is done, but I do know most breeders will still sell their gear personally while selling through banks. Its like BOG seeds....why would anyone pay $75 + shipping for a pack through a bank when you can get a pack for $50 shipped to your door direct from the breeder himself?


----------



## Rivendell (May 10, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> My Sunset Strip by cult classics have also started out slow. I have generic seeds bred by Midweek song that were popped at the same time that are doing better than the SS and PRK that I paid for. The replacement seeds I popped a week later have almost already caught up to the slow growers.


I have three sunset strips going right now that are very vigorous and out growing some greenpoint and others gear.


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The greenpoint site is getting a bit weird.
> Yesterday I could have bought Lemon Tree S1 for $90 -- regular price, no auction.
> Today the web page says we have to wait until Friday.
> 
> Good thing I'm not interested...


I just logged in for the day and at the GPS site the drop down banner at the top of the screen sez 18hrs till lemon S1 is up for sale again.
at the same time the little pop up banners that sez someone bought the *fill in the blank* 3hrs ago popped up and said someone bought lemon tree S1 2hrs ago lol?
I always wondered if it was just a PR thingy
or if it accurately reflected sales,
well for sure it's not accurate atm 

edited: soon as i typed this I went back to the GPS site and now the pop-up said another lemon tree was bought 1 hr ago


----------



## Derrick83 (May 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I just logged in for the day and at the GPS site the drop down banner at the top of the screen sez 18hrs till lemon S1 is up for sale again.
> at the same time the little pop up banners that sez someone bought the *fill in the blank* 3hrs ago popped up and said someone bought lemon tree S1 2hrs ago lol?
> I always wondered if it was just a PR thingy
> or if it accurately reflected sales,
> well for sure it's not accurate atm


Gold members can purchase today


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Gold members can purchase today


I'm gold and it won't let me buy any, 
of course it maybe possible it ran out of stock on the gold members


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I'm gold and it won't let me buy any,
> of course it maybe possible it ran out of stock on the gold members


I was able to buy this morning, looks sold out meow


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I'm gold and it won't let me buy any,
> of course it maybe possible it ran out of stock on the gold members


It's still in stock for golds...

Maybe you are diamond?


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> It's still in stock for golds...
> 
> Maybe you are diamond?


lol.. I was 110% sure i was diamond status easy, adding it up I was around $14-16 shy 

ah well, I have NO plans to buy it, Ive got a few paks of LVTK 
and peeps growing it out say it's plenty lemony on its own


----------



## Jhon77 (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No one officially said it , but I follow them, there is to much advice that’s it’s the same . I’d put my left nut on it .


It’s 100 percent them because I dm him said it was his gear


----------



## Little Dog (May 10, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> It’s 100 percent them because I dm him said it was his gear


I spoke with him. I believe it's his gear also. Has anyone purchased from him. Just curious.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> It’s 100 percent them because I dm him said it was his gear


Could you or someone ask them to email me, my instagram is not working right because of my phone , 
I can DM my email


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Mario wept.
> 
> That room is fucking tight, like a...use your imagination.


Like a.... fat guy getting into a Smart car


edit because I'm stoned


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Like a.... fat getting into a Smart car


A fat lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 10, 2018)

SAG is out of S1's only crosses left...and yes he made them. How many people have the exact clones to self, like wedding cake #7


----------



## nc208 (May 10, 2018)

Has anyone received seeds from #somethingaboutgenetics directly? I find the guy to be pretty lousy with communications personally.


----------



## genuity (May 10, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Has anyone received seeds from #somethingaboutgenetics directly? I find the guy to be pretty lousy with communications personally.


Yup..

When them DM's really get to popping,it can be difficult to keep track.. just saying.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> SAG is out of S1's only crosses left...and yes he made them. How many people have the exact clones to self, like wedding cake #7


I’ve seen a lot of the people and places that claim to have the cuts. Do they? I dunno. But honestly, the same can be said for SAG.


----------



## whytewidow (May 10, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special stackn up some resin rails. Super citrus stank on her. If she smokes as good as she smells. The O.B.S. × Mimosa will be off the chain. The two Mimosa S1's I have in veg are rockin. One smells just like an orangish dream cicle. The other is more chemy smelling.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special stackn up some resin rails. Super citrus stank on her. If she smokes as good as she smells. The O.B.S. × Mimosa will be off the chain. The two Mimosa S1's I have in veg are rockin. One smells just like an orangish dream cicle. The other is more chemy smelling.
> View attachment 4134075 View attachment 4134078 View attachment 4134080 View attachment 4134081


Absolutely stunning! Great job.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup..
> 
> When them DM's really get to popping,it can be difficult to keep track.. just saying.


I would suggest to the IG folks that you try Slack. Slack is private, easy to keep track of, you can invite people from IG and allow only known parties access to the group or channel.
Slack fucking rules for stuff like that.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This is probably the reason he isnt very forth coming about the origin of the seeds is because they will be sought after for much cheaper from the original seller/breeder. I dont know all the inner workings of how this is done, but I do know most breeders will still sell their gear personally while selling through banks. Its like BOG seeds....why would anyone pay $75 + shipping for a pack through a bank when you can get a pack for $50 shipped to your door direct from the breeder himself?


I've got some killer deals str8 from the breeder.

There's this one dude in Colorado named Gu~. This guys got some serious wildfire for cheap!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> lol.. I was 110% sure i was diamond status easy, adding it up I was around $14-16 shy
> 
> ah well, I have NO plans to buy it, Ive got a few paks of LVTK
> and peeps growing it out say it's plenty lemony on its own


I put that on my wishlist after reading a couple reviews, I think it is at the top of my list overall. I had something called Lemon Cake in WA from a dispensary and it was great, made most lemon strains I have tried seem flavorless, the cakeness of it was on point, been chasing that taste since. There are a couple breeders who produced seeds by that name, I don’t know which one it may have been, or someone else entirely...but that LVTK seems to fit the bill nicely, from what folks are saying.

I wonder when CannaVenture is going to have that price drop Gu~ mentioned...I will pay full price gladly, but I don’t want to be dumb about it.



whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special stackn up some resin rails. Super citrus stank on her. If she smokes as good as she smells. The O.B.S. × Mimosa will be off the chain. The two Mimosa S1's I have in veg are rockin. One smells just like an orangish dream cicle. The other is more chemy smelling.
> View attachment 4134075 View attachment 4134078 View attachment 4134080 View attachment 4134081


Looking sharp, you’re making me happy that I popped a few of those. I hope I grow it as well as you have.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I wonder when CannaVenture is going to have that price drop Gu~ mentioned...I will pay full price gladly, but I don’t want to be dumb about it.
> .


Not a price drop on CV line 
But a new drop of CV seeds with lower prices 
Late May early June


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not a price drop on CV line
> But a new drop of CV seeds with lower prices
> Late May early June


Ahh, I thought some of the existing stuff might drop in price too. No biggie, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Ahh, I thought some of the existing stuff might drop in price too. No biggie, thanks for the clarification.


I’m not sure , you could be right, the old lines might be hard to move at double the price. I’m interested in a couple of the new stuff .
I’ll dig up the list for ya .


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2018)

Un-K Night Rider in the vape (Flowermate) for morning buzzzzzzzzz! This batch is getting a definite Skunk Ass pungency! 

Black Gold at 56 days is beginning to fade and showing less white pistils. Lots of chemlemon right now.

2 Dream Catchers are smelling very berry and Bazooka and are average size with adequate branching for training. One more rust pistils. Both are sticky and one displays unusual frostiness!

Just topped 3 Pioneer Kush in veg also that seem a bit slow but healthy and looking like a real Indica.

2 Butch Cassidy in early flower are small but making flowers. They seemed to stop getting big when I topped. They were very fast aand vigorous early. They also had unseperated leaves early that looked like Maple leaves.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2018)

That's just nuts!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Depressing! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Looks straight male


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Thats a bummer. Im not seeing any pistols at all. Looks full on boy to me?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Dam, I really was hopping for good things from the cake 
Thanks for the report.


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Looks straight male


Beat me to the reply


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 11, 2018)

Apparently I have issues, got up this morning and checked to see if the lemon tree was out only to find: Cookies and Chem cheap on the reverse auction, grabbed that and a Pig Whistle on sale almost got the Garlic too but someone snatched before I got to the checkout (probably for the best I don't need any more seeds right now!) 

Your order has been received and is now being processed. Your order details are shown below for your reference:

*Order #37597 (May 11, 201*
*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Cookies N Chem 1 $34.48
Pig Whistle 1 $32.44
*Subtotal:* $66.92
*Total Savings* -$0.30
*Shipping:* $5.00 via Ground
*Payment method:* Credit/Debit Card
*Total:* $71.62

And just now I grabbed a Lemon Tree. Can someone point me to the nearest seeds anonymous?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Looks straight male





HydroRed said:


> Thats a bummer. Im not seeing any pistols at all. Looks full on boy to me?


I see no pistols at all also.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I see no pistols at all also.


send that fucker to flower and see if he stays a he, any chance for cross contamination of other seeds by mistake?

Maybe he's a she that is full on Old Greg?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> send that fucker to flower and see if he stays a he, any chance for cross contamination of other seeds by mistake?
> 
> Maybe he's a she that is full on Old Greg?


Those a-holes already got chopped!!


----------



## Rivendell (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Those a-holes already got chopped!!


Looks like a straight up male to me, I can't make out any female naughty bits.


----------



## Wilksey (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies.


All I'm seeing are male plants in your pics, dude. No herms.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2018)

I 5th or 10th the "they look like males not herms" 
Cheers


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

I assumed they were hermies cause the seeds were feminized. After further inspection I found there to be not one signal pistol on any of them. I wasn't aware feminized seed can go full male.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I assumed they were hermies cause the seeds were feminized. After further inspection I found there to be not one signal pistol on any of them. I wasn't aware feminized seed can go full male.


They really can’t. Nspecta has grown thousands of feminized plants and says that he’s had two male plants. One was obviously a pollen contamination and the other was an extreme herm that started male but ended up developing female flowers later.

But 3 males out of 3 seeds? No. That shouldn’t happen. Those seeds straight up aren’t what they were sold as.

With no grow reports of these S1’s, I’m waiting to see what others are going to see from their packs.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I assumed they were hermies cause the seeds were feminized. After further inspection I found there to be not one signal pistol on any of them. I wasn't aware feminized seed can go full male.


They are not supposed to. I've found 1 male from a fem seed run and I didn't work with him, I assumed it was cross contamination.


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I assumed they were hermies cause the seeds were feminized. After further inspection I found there to be not one signal pistol on any of them. I wasn't aware feminized seed can go full male.


If its garbage seed stock, anything is possible. I'd be pretty livid to get 3 males on my "FEM" beans.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I assumed they were hermies cause the seeds were feminized. After further inspection I found there to be not one signal pistol on any of them. I wasn't aware feminized seed can go full male.


From what I hear they can. I have only ever popped one feminized seed. It was a female.

On a side note I just noticed something interesting on one of the PW while transplanting. Cant say I have ever seen a double leaf like this lol
 
 
Those are the best pics I could get.
Cheers


----------



## CannaBruh (May 11, 2018)

Males that eventually sport pistils I'll give a chance so long as they aren't full on herm/intersex. I would have worked with that male Nspecta found, he might have had a fem producing male and not even knew it.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> If its garbage seed stock, anything is possible. I'd be pretty livid to get 3 males on my "FEM" beans.


Maybe you recall the IHG 'fem' purple animal kush I got a couple of years back that were not fems at all, and the BS that the rep AND the seedbank [NGR now TDT] kept peddling. It ended my buying of IHG.

I'd demand a refund.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Same


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Same


Your Wedding Cakes hermed or are full males?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 11, 2018)

I bought a pack from serious seeds years ago that was claimed to be fems. One of the knarliest males I've ever found came out of that pack. I was pissed, sent simon an email with pics of the buck and he claimed it was a full reversion from a female. I called bullshit.. he replaced my pack but I never touched them again after that... If it's being marketed as fem seeds it should damn well be femmed seeds. That's the sort of shit that screws up a growers outdoor season.


----------



## Rivendell (May 11, 2018)

Wonder if this is why @somethingaboutgenetics on instagram has dropped his price from $100 a pack down to $50 each with buy two get one free....maybe trying to move seeds before word gets out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Wonder if this is why @somethingaboutgenetics on instagram has dropped his price from $100 a pack down to $50 each with buy two get one free....maybe trying to move seeds before word gets out.


I’m pretty happy right now that my instagram is messed up and they didn’t get back to me with email yet .


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

seed junkies has big hermie issues with their wedding cake and crosses made from it.
very few growers have SJ's wedcake and it's crosses that are hermie free,
only 2 that I know of so far.
mosey on over to the seed junkies forum and read what's up with it.
there's major probs when you get 3 full on males from 6 femmed S1 seeds,
with no pistils at all. hard to imagine it wasn't noticed by whom ever tested them.

purple punch is looking better by the minute


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

There was a lot of talk about how "tested" those Wedding Cakes were too when folks started raising questions about the known hermie traits in the Wedding Cake prior to Gu~'s drop of the S1's. I really hope @Stoned Drifter is an isolated case, but I doubt it. I know if folks feel anything like I do, Im tired of paying for beans that breeders are so quick to put out as "fire". I'll be the first to praise on good stock and low prices etc, just the same as I'll roast your ass over the coals if I pay for junk -& I dont care how inexpensive it was either.



Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


^^^This is exactly why Im done buying seeds and will chuck my own from now on. I can ruin my own grows, I dont need help lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Wonder if this is why @somethingaboutgenetics on instagram has dropped his price from $100 a pack down to $50 each with buy two get one free....maybe trying to move seeds before word gets out.


lol that would be cold blooded.. i hate to say it but maybe this shit needs to happen so maybe people can demand/expect pre-sale testing etc. I mean, I feel bad for the people who wound up buying this shit from IG/GP but this shit is bound to happen when the hype turns into demand which turns into $$$. Since it takes a bit for plants to show sex ppl know they can hype something up nowdays and cake up before word gets out. 

It wouldn't be that easy if we weren't so willing to fork out our bread on beans that we haven't seen tester journals on.. it shouldn't be that easy but it seems like it is.. almost got me


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 11, 2018)

I transplanted 2 Deputies outdoors last week.They are very very healthy. Fan leaves are HUGE. The Purple Mt Majesty is going to be a beautiful thing to watch grow outdoor too.


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I transplanted 2 Deputies outdoors last week.They are very very healthy. Fan leaves are HUGE. The Purple Mt Majesty is going to be a beautiful thing to watch grow outdoor too.


keep us posted on the deputy's, Ive never seen anything on the PMM either so this will be nice.
I have 4 rain dancers a couple wks from chop, they swelled up nicely when i put the 0-50-30
nutes on it, same with the purple badland, mimosa(rally nice-keeper grade) and she's throwing some purple out, and the citrus farmers are veritable frost factories .
I'll try to get pics up but everything's under that horrid orange lite





HydroRed said:


> I really hope this is an isolated case, but I doubt it.


as much as I hate to say it I'm right there with ya on that.
I was going to buy WC but after reading about all the herm issues I wouldn't drop a dime on them. I have 4 s1's in solo cups and they look good,
FUGIT! i hate spending time and resources letting duds use up
valuable real estate under the lamps
I really didn't shell out much on the S1's, they were a replacement for out of stock boomtown on a rev auction deal.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Your Wedding Cakes hermed or are full males?


Only popped one. Full male.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Only popped one. Full male.


No issues with CV


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

I havent read any bad reports on the other S1's released like the Mimosa & Purple Punch. Havent seen much of anything on the others like the gg4, Dosido etc. Not looking too good so far on the Wedding Cake reports though.


----------



## booms111 (May 11, 2018)

Glad I got a refund from SAG for the WC#7 I ordered after hearing of hermies/Full males in them!!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> No issues with CV


I just popped a couple of Lvtk.


----------



## Hotwired (May 11, 2018)

New GPS user here. Ordered 2 packs of Lemon Tree today. Can't wait to pop these girls asap


----------



## tatonka (May 11, 2018)

Cookies genetics are unstable as far as I can tell. I have never run them because I hate hermie and unexpected seeded buds


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I just popped a couple of Lvtk.


Good reports on those in the CV thread. Lots of claims of lemon pound cake phenos.


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2018)

so thats 2 different users who both got the exact same results? straight up males from fem seeds?


----------



## vertnugs (May 11, 2018)

No.....not the Cakes!!


----------



## Rivendell (May 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I havent read any bad reports on the other S1's released like the Mimosa & Purple Punch. Havent seen much of anything on the others like the gg4, Dosido etc. Not looking too good so far on the Wedding Cake reports though.


My fingers are crossed, I have mimosa, gelato and purple punch to work through. Hoping this male crap is isolated to the wedding cakes...but my expectations have dropped considerably.


----------



## nc208 (May 11, 2018)

I would like to hear what @Gu~ has to say about the situation, he has always been fair in the past and taken care of everyone when shit hits the fan. This is obviously going to be an ugly situation if in fact the wedding cakes are prone to herms(but these are straight up dudes), but again it is early and I hope to see some positive females come out of these packs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Cookies genetics are unstable as far as I can tell. I have never run them because I hate hermie and unexpected seeded buds


This is true. Anyone working with cookies heavy crosses should be watching them like a hawk. There’s a good chance they’ll herm. 

But full on males from fem seeds shouldn’t happen. That’s pollen contamination. 

Which is really troubling because it means the pollen came from a male plant. As far as I know, SAG only worked with fem seeds. Bagseeds are almost always fem because a plant throwing a few nanners or balls here or there can be easy to miss. How was it that a male plant went undetected and was able to drop pollen all over the place? Especially when SAG was supposedly only working with cuts? Where did that male even come from?

I highly doubt Gu did his homework on this guy.


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> But full on males from fem seeds shouldn’t happen. That’s pollen contamination.
> How was it that a male plant went undetected and was able to drop pollen all over the place? Especially when SAG was supposedly only working with cuts? Where did that male even come from?


corporate espionage?
its possible other seeds might have gotten into the S1s?
I mean full on males from S1s? 
it's got ta be the russians lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

the gnome said:


> corporate espionage?
> its possible other seeds might have gotten into the S1s?
> I mean full on males from S1s?
> it's got ta be the russians lol


All the seeds from SAG are supposed to be fems.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

Once again. I only popped one of the WC. Yes it had more nuts than my pecan tree but I knew the chance I was taking from all of the warnings. I don’t want a free pack or refund. I’ve gotten too many deals from GP.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Once again. I only popped one of the WC. Yes it had more nuts than my pecan tree but I knew the chance I was taking from all of the warnings. I don’t want a free pack or refund. I’ve gotten too many deals from GP.


Really? Cuz you ordered Wedding Cake S1’s and received something that is definitely not Wedding Cake S1’s. That’s bullshit.


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

btw... who is SAG?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 11, 2018)

the gnome said:


> btw... who is SAG?


somethingaboutgenetics


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Really? Cuz you ordered Wedding Cake S1’s and received something that is definitely not Wedding Cake S1’s. That’s bullshit.


I’ve also gotten plenty of packs for under 30 that I would have paid full price for. If it hermed still would have gotten chopped.


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

lol...that name sounds fitting


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2018)

My full moon fevers are not popping.

I have slightly squeezed the seeds and put them back to germ. I soaked them Sunday, and put in paper towels Monday morning.

I will put down the rest of the FMF if needed to get some going.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> My full moon fevers are not popping.
> 
> I have slightly squeezed the seeds and put them back to germ. I soaked them Sunday, and put in paper towels Monday morning.
> 
> I will put down the rest of the FMF if needed to get some going.


Sounds like they are too cold.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Once again. I only popped one of the WC. Yes it had more nuts than my pecan tree but I knew the chance I was taking from all of the warnings. I don’t want a free pack or refund. I’ve gotten too many deals from GP.


Me myself, am disappointed. I had really high hopes for the WC. I admit I knew before buying them that there was a high chance of getting some hermies, but 3 males has me thinking something is fishy. I'm going to stay away from those s1 for now on. I feel bad asking Gu for seeds or a refund cause of all the great deals I had from GPS but If it was another seed bank I would definitely throw a shit fit.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> I’ve also gotten plenty of packs for under 30 that I would have paid full price for. If it hermed still would have gotten chopped.





Stoned Drifter said:


> I feel bad asking Gu for seeds or a refund cause of all the great deals I had from GPS but *If it was another seed bank I would definitely throw a shit fit*.


so if I sell you an oz for 50 and its really good your fine if I sell you a bag of bagonias instead of bud for $100 the next time?

Gu put his name on this.. he didn't say the beans were from SAG and I'm sure more than a handful of ppl bought the S1s because they came from GPS.com and not SAG IG.. GPS seems more than standup but this isn't a little mess up here imo.. not flaming GPS just stating what I feel are facts..

I will buy more GPS seeds if my bubblegum and CnC turn out nice.. but I would be pissed if I bought S1s from GPS.com and they turned out to not be S1s.. regardless of how they turn out or how cheap I got the BB and CnC

I'm sure Gu will handle this appropriately but idk about just giving a pass on selling S1s that aren't S1s


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2018)

Get up stand up,
stand up for your rights,
 
Get up stand up,
Don't give up the fight
 
These Pig Whistles seem to respond well to Bob being sung to them.
Cheers


----------



## hydgrow (May 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like they are too cold.


Nah the others have popped no problemo.

Think the seeds are hard as fack! I had to slightly bite them, they would not crack in my fingers.

We will see by tonight.

They are on the DTV box for warmth. That or the hot water heater seem to work best for me.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Me myself, am disappointed. I had really high hopes for the WC. I admit I knew before buying them that there was a high chance of getting some hermies, but 3 males has me thinking something is fishy. I'm going to stay away from those s1 for now on. I feel bad asking Gu for seeds or a refund cause of all the great deals I had from GPS but If it was another seed bank I would definitely throw a shit fit.


I don’t get this at all. Gu said he’d stand behind the product. He said he toured the facility (did he though?) and it was legit. Turns out, the seeds came from some dude on IG who doesn’t even have grow pictures, and there’s no grow reports anywhere. Can anyone even vouch for this guy? Is there any evidence that his cuts are legit? Nobody even knows who he is except for apparently Gu. 

Oh and now, there’s now clear evidence that at least one of the S1’s isn’t even fem seeds at all. Side note - kind of a blessing in disguise. All these S1’s could be literally anything, but as long as they were fem seeds, there’d be no way to know for sure if they were the real thing or not. Getting some males is the only way to know for sure they’re bunk. 

How he’s developed this much loyalty from people with just one breeding male and some reverse auctions, I don’t understand.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> so if I sell you an oz for 50 and its really good your fine if I sell you a bag of bagonias instead of bud for $100 the next time?
> 
> Gu put his name on this.. he didn't say the beans were from SAG and I'm sure more than a handful of ppl bought the S1s because they came from GPS.com and not SAG IG.. GPS seems more than standup but this isn't a little mess up here imo.. not flaming GPS just stating what I feel are facts..
> 
> ...


I only paid $15 for the bag of bagonias. The rest may be beautiful bitches.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> so if I sell you an oz for 50 and its really good your fine if I sell you a bag of bagonias instead of bud for $100 the next time?
> 
> Gu put his name on this.. he didn't say the beans were from SAG and I'm sure more than a handful of ppl bought the S1s because they came from GPS.com and not SAG IG.. GPS seems more than standup but this isn't a little mess up here imo.. not flaming GPS just stating what I feel are facts..


Not saying Im not going to bring it up to his attention, just going to feel bad doing it. I'm sure Gu will handle this appropriately. IMO more research should have been done before throwing a GPS label on these seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (May 11, 2018)

I bet sag is selling bunk reg seeds. Bc he run out of stock on the s1's I bet ya. And he has nothing to tour. He works at his home. So this is getting fishier n fishier. If my mimosa are male. I bet ill ask for a refund on both gelato and mimosa. Those wc pics weren't hermie at all. Str8 males. I have two mimosa S1 big enough in solos I'll throw in my flower tent tonight make sure they're fems. And I have two gelatos germed. Not big enough to flower yet tho. One mimosa smells amazing the other smells good jus not as good. I'll flower them in the solos and take clones just incase during the stretch.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I bet sag is selling bunk reg seeds. Bc he run out of stock on the s1's I bet ya. And he has nothing to tour. He works at his home. So this is getting fishier n fishier. If my mimosa are male. I bet ill ask for a refund on both gelato and mimosa. Those wc pics weren't hermie at all. Str8 males. I have two mimosa S1 big enough in solos I'll throw in my flower tent tonight make sure they're fems. And I have two gelatos germed. Not big enough to flower yet tho. One mimosa smells amazing the other smells good jus not as good. I'll flower them in the solos and take clones just incase during the stretch.


seeded crop he thought would be mostly femd would b my guess


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> seeded crop he thought would be mostly femd would b my guess


probably...


----------



## whytewidow (May 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> seeded crop he thought would be mostly femd would b my guess


Prob had a hermed wc and jus let it infect his whole crop and sold then as s1's. Bc mostly hermie seeds are fem.

Edit but not all are


----------



## vertnugs (May 11, 2018)

The WC was the only S1 i purchased.I don't favor fems but if i wanted the WC it was either the S1's or take a chance at broadmites from cuts.

Full on balls is a real bummer.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Prob had a hermed wc and jus let it infect his whole crop and sold then as s1's. Bc mostly hermie seeds are fem.
> 
> Edit but not all are


yup thats what i meant


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Prob had a hermed wc and jus let it infect his whole crop and sold then as s1's. Bc mostly hermie seeds are fem.
> 
> Edit but not all are


I haven’t heard of hermie seeds that weren’t fem. They really shouldn’t be male in any appreciable numbers.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Get up stand up,
> stand up for your rights,
> View attachment 4134420
> Get up stand up,
> ...


Thanks Bob, Thanks Peter!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Thanks Bob, Thanks Peter!


FYI I am more of a Peter kind then a Bob 
Cheers


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 11, 2018)

Friday Night Harvested Nug Shot Extravaganza. 
Sundance Kid #1
  
Sundance Kid #2


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 11, 2018)

FNHNSE continued.....
Jelly Pie #3
  
Clearwater Kush


----------



## dstroy (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


That sucks man, thanks for the heads up


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2018)

Stepping Razor


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

Very Nice colors on that sundance Lubda


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 11, 2018)

party @LubdaNugs house !!!!


----------



## klx (May 11, 2018)

I have 3 WCs in their 2nd set of leaves so am sorry to hear about the issues. I have popped hundreds of fem beans and never had a straight male. Had the odd herm but never a straight male. Gu said when he was putting these out that they would be backed with the same guarantees that his usual reg beans are, so I am sure he will make it right if these are in fact all regs.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 11, 2018)

FNHNSE a couple more....
Jelly Pie #1
   
Sundance Kid #2


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 11, 2018)

FNHNSE last few, I swear....
Bodega Bubblegum, Stardawg Phenotype



Bodega Bubblegum, Bubblegum phenotype 
 

Jelly Pie #2


----------



## sourgummy (May 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> FNHNSE last few, I swear....
> Bodega Bubblegum, Stardawg Phenotype
> 
> View attachment 4134478
> ...


Was able to scoop that Bodega bubblegum up on auction. Been wanting that one pretty bad. I was also recently able to get Cookies n Chem  Once the plant count allows, it will get going.

Thanks Greenpoint


----------



## whytewidow (May 11, 2018)

Wow @LubdaNugs absolutely beautiful. I hope my OBS turns out half that good lookn. Keep bringing the fire brother man.


----------



## Palomar (May 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> FNHNSE last few, I swear....
> Bodega Bubblegum, Stardawg Phenotype
> 
> View attachment 4134478
> ...


Got the bubblegum going now- thanks for the different pheno pics. Looking forward to the differences in the smoke reports 

respect,
pal


----------



## nobighurry (May 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Friday Night Harvested Nug Shot Extravaganza.
> Sundance Kid #1
> View attachment 4134456 View attachment 4134457
> Sundance Kid #2
> View attachment 4134458 View attachment 4134459 View attachment 4134460


Very nice Lubda!! You grow some beautiful fire my friend....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Well that sucks a ball sack


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> There was a lot of talk about how "tested" those Wedding Cakes were too when folks started raising questions about the known hermie traits in the Wedding Cake prior to Gu~'s drop of the S1's. I really hope @Stoned Drifter is an isolated case, but I doubt it. I know if folks feel anything like I do, Im tired of paying for beans that breeders are so quick to put out as "fire". I'll be the first to praise on good stock and low prices etc, just the same as I'll roast your ass over the coals if I pay for junk -& I dont care how inexpensive it was either.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^This is exactly why Im done buying seeds and will chuck my own from now on. I can ruin my own grows, I dont need help lol.


Same on all accounts

I am glad i didnt get any wedding cake now lol

Hopefully the same shit doesnt happen with mimosa and purple punch


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol that would be cold blooded.. i hate to say it but maybe this shit needs to happen so maybe people can demand/expect pre-sale testing etc. I mean, I feel bad for the people who wound up buying this shit from IG/GP but this shit is bound to happen when the hype turns into demand which turns into $$$. Since it takes a bit for plants to show sex ppl know they can hype something up nowdays and cake up before word gets out.
> 
> It wouldn't be that easy if we weren't so willing to fork out our bread on beans that we haven't seen tester journals on.. it shouldn't be that easy but it seems like it is.. almost got me


At least at the point of sale let us know if they are untested and it should have a price that reflects this.

If i spend 100 plus on anything i expect it to be close to the breeders description within reason

And i expect homogeneous healthy seeds. 

These dvg i orderd better be fire or im gona let everyone i know about it lol good or bad


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Once again. I only popped one of the WC. Yes it had more nuts than my pecan tree but I knew the chance I was taking from all of the warnings. I don’t want a free pack or refund. I’ve gotten too many deals from GP.


Fuck that noise


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 11, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Very nice Lubda!! You grow some beautiful fire my friend....


Thank you sir.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

Im tempted to start popping mimosa and purlple punch 12/12 from seed 

But i just had to cram to get room for genuity's testers haha


On a nicer note my gps gear is looking happy so far


----------



## whytewidow (May 11, 2018)

My two Mimosa S1's. I'm putting them in 2gal smartys and flipping tonight. Guess we will see.. the one grew into the leds. And burnt two tips of the leaves.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2018)

On the way to work this morning, a false tsunami warning came in over the radio, later to be claimed an unexplained error in the system.


Stoned Drifter said:


> Sad day guys. So out of the 3 Wedding Cakes that I put into flower 7 days ago, all 3 are already showing signs of being hermies. I have two more in the veg tent but they got off to a really slow start and don't look very healthy. Kind of sucks , I was really excited for these. View attachment 4134296 View attachment 4134299 View attachment 4134300 View attachment 4134301 View attachment 4134302


Then this happened. 
What's the chances of getting 3 full blown males out of a pack of fems, much less 3 males out of 3 seeds popped of regs?
Pretty fucking unlucky, no?
Did this SAG fuck up his breeding program so bad, that he discovered the secret to make all males or MALS from female clones. Very suspicious, indeed.
I wonder if someone has been set up here?
Sounds like some good old fashioned FBI covert operations at work. (Conspiracy Mode) thinking 
*COINTELPRO *part deus.


ApacheBone said:


> Same


Wow! What are the chances?


----------



## THT (May 11, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I havent read any bad reports on the other S1's released like the Mimosa & Purple Punch. Havent seen much of anything on the others like the gg4, Dosido etc. Not looking too good so far on the Wedding Cake reports though.


I have one GG#4 going and it is showing female, its about ~3 weeks old, not very vigorous, but nothing out of the ordinary. Bit stretchy, not so branchy, I'll keep the forum posted and add some pics as things move along.


----------



## the gnome (May 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> .
> 
> What's the chances of getting 3 full blown males out of a pack of fems, much less 3 males out of 3 seeds popped of regs?
> Pretty fucking unlucky, no?
> ...


I said pretty much the same a few pages back, 
corporate espionage???
or, it's got ta be the russians lol

I'm thinking more of accams razor, "law of parsimony"
someones baked and double fried and seeds were mixed up
stoner fuggup


----------



## Heisengrow (May 11, 2018)

I wanna throw this out there cause some may be interested.im doing a cobs vs cmh thread on another forum.all these are the same exact clones in rdwc same buckets.they have been in this setup since the beginning.
I have 750 watts of cobs and 630 watts of cmh with the cobs dimmed down to 700 watts.
Here is a side by side comparison of the them.
HPS wasnt even close so I didn't even include it.the cobs are beating everything in my grow room right now

CMH on left cobs on right


CMH
 


Cobs
 
And 2000 watts of HP'S that's getting owned by the cmh and the cobs.



All these plants are 3 weeks old today


----------



## Goats22 (May 11, 2018)

i am definitely reserving judgement until i see some more grow reports, but that is super concerning to see 3/3 males in a pack of fems. i was planning to run the topanga pack i grabbed next, but might hold onto it for another round to see how these s1 beans go for others.

just went 7/8 males so need more of a guarantee of girls next round.


----------



## HydroRed (May 11, 2018)

THT said:


> Bit stretchy, not so branchy


Par for the course when it comes to gg4. Glad to hear shes indeed a she haha


----------



## Heisengrow (May 11, 2018)

I wouldnt toss the 3 wedding cake s1s.ive had feminized plants throw some weird ass shot in the beginning on the main branches.i just pulled them off and kept a look out and that was it.never saw them again.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I wanna throw this out there cause some may be interested.im doing a cobs vs cmh thread on another forum.all these are the same exact clones in rdwc same buckets.they have been in this setup since the beginning.
> I have 750 watts of cobs and 630 watts of cmh with the cobs dimmed down to 700 watts.
> Here is a side by side comparison of the them.
> HPS wasnt even close so I didn't even include it.the cobs are beating everything in my grow room right now
> ...


That appears 2 b a very clear and distinctive difference in growth between the 2 different light technologies.
So casually looking at the differences, I have a couple of questions;
What kind of ghetto ass reflector are you running those 315 cmh from and why don't you have them turned for proper light overlap?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That appears 2 b a very clear and distinctive difference in growth between the 2 different light technologies.
> So casually looking at the differences, I have a couple of questions;
> What kind of ghetto ass reflector are you running those 315 cmh from and why don't you have them turned for proper light overlap?


Them reflectors are on the way out the door.i wasnt gonna buy two new reflectors just for this last run.they are actually good ones just at the end of days.
Also its 4 ft across.i tries to turn them but the 4ft across suffers on the edges.i had to snap the reflectors to be d them up a little.
I moved them 10 different ways with a meter to get the max light spread.
Besides the light is in the bulb not the reflectors.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Them reflectors are on the way out the door.i wasnt gonna buy two new reflectors just for this last run.they are actually good ones just at the end of days.
> Also its 4 ft across.i tries to turn them but the 4ft across suffers on the edges.i had to snap the reflectors to be d them up a little.
> I moved them 10 different ways with a meter to get the max light spread.
> Besides the light is in the bulb not the reflectors.


The light is in the bulb for sure, but without a good reflector the light source will not "light" the garden evenly. So it's kind of a big deal.
Plus 4 feet is past the useful light area that a 315 cmh can effectively illuminate.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The light is in the bulb for sure, but without a good reflector the light source will not "light" the garden evenly. So it's kind of a big deal.
> Plus 4 feet is past the useful light area that a 315 cmh can effectively illuminate.


That's kind of the point of the comparison.it would take 960 watts of cmh to light the same area as the cobs using 700 watts.
Even the growth directly below the cmh bulbs is not the same as the cobs.
I love CMH dont get me wrong and had some great runs with them in smaller scrogs but watt for watt after running cobs and cmh I favor the cobs.i was even gonna buy a 945 CMH for 1 more run to get another comparison.
Even in those single gravita style reflectors there is less reflector space than the ones I have.
I honestly dont think if I was using different reflectors it would have made that much a difference but I'll order a 945 after this rin and do another comparison.


----------



## Kronickeeper (May 12, 2018)

klx said:


> I have 3 WCs in their 2nd set of leaves so am sorry to hear about the issues. I have popped hundreds of fem beans and never had a straight male. Had the odd herm but never a straight male. Gu said when he was putting these out that they would be backed with the same guarantees that his usual reg beans are, so I am sure he will make it right if these are in fact all regs.


I’ve only had one experience with a straight male from a fem and that was Barney’s farm cookies kush.... it can happen but it shouldn’t lol


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

the 1st thing that's obvious (to me anyways) and tells why the right side is out growing the left is
1-the light coverage on the right side is more evenly dispersed and of course brighter by 70w/10%?

on the left going on what I see in the pic is the light is way dimmer, more than 70w difference.
and bakersfield has a valid point about the position of the reflector not being turned for optimum performance, it's not set up for any overlap. 
I'd draw the spread tighter on the wings and focus the light intensity down more, 
you'll get a smaller footprint, but better plants.
I mean, personally if it comes down to having more gro area with mediocre light intensity or
smaller footprint with way better plants,
like on the right side I'd have to go for smaller footprint better plants which produced a better finished product.

of course there's factors that can't be determined by the pic, 
for one thing those batwings have a pebble finish on the reflector.
they'll work but degrade quickly, after a year of use they need to be replaced.
and those look older than dirt lol.
another factor are the cmh bulbs, like how old are they etc etc.


----------



## klx (May 12, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I’ve only had one experience with a straight male from a fem and that was Barney’s farm cookies kush.... it can happen but it shouldn’t lol


Yeah they are seeds after all but 3/3 males from fem beans doesnt happen. Those are clearly not fem beans.


----------



## Kronickeeper (May 12, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah they are seeds after all but 3/3 males from fem beans doesnt happen. Those are clearly not fem beans.


Totally agree I have the GG#4 and dos si dos has me nervous now


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

the gnome said:


> the 1st thing that's obvious (to me anyways) and tells why the right side is out growing the left is
> 1-the light coverage on the right side is more evenly dispersed and of course brighter by 70w/10%?
> 
> on the left going on what I see in the pic is the light is way dimmer, more than 70w difference.
> ...


That's the point.the light intensity diminishes away from the edges of the hids,this is why I think cobs have the advantage cause it's more light sources at smaller wattage spread out.
The entire purpose was for comparison in a 4x5.
If 2 315w cmh no matter what reflectors I used cant light a 4x5 than what's the point when the cobs obviously can.I turned them already and the overlap is good but on the 4 foot side the light is terrible on the edges.there good to about a 3x3 maybe 3x4 that's it.
But if it takes 3 315s to work in a 4x5 vs 700 watts of cobs than that's the end.


----------



## hydgrow (May 12, 2018)

Okay so the shells on those FullMoonFevers are just hard as fuck!

I am 5/5 after craking the shells myself. Yay!

I was worried cause I was touching the seeds and putting them in my mouth to crack em. Lol But it worked and they have tails now.


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Me myself, am disappointed. I had really high hopes for the WC. I admit I knew before buying them that there was a high chance of getting some hermies, but 3 males has me thinking something is fishy. I'm going to stay away from those s1 for now on. I feel bad asking Gu for seeds or a refund cause of all the great deals I had from GPS but If it was another seed bank I would definitely throw a shit fit.


Well that is certainly disappointing to hear, and unacceptable.

These beans were produced with STS so I am unsure as to where the male chromosomes came from. But your results are valid, you are a good grower and know what you are doing. You’ve provided some killer shots of other GPS. No reason for anyone to doubt your findings.

The guarntee does stand, I am more than willing to give you your money back as I cannot replace your lost time.

~

On the Something About Genetcs: Good guy, knowledgeable, and honest. Those are a few characteristics I look for in dealings. But since our meeting, he sold to LOGIC and undercut me twice. This last time at $50 for 10 seeds was the last straw.

I’ll give you enough rope to hang yourself, but that’s about it.


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2018)

Coca Cola Classic anyone? How about a New Coke? 

Shit happens but very few breeders admit they shit at all and fewer still clean up the mess. Gu is lookin' good!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Well that is certainly disappointing to hear, and unacceptable.
> 
> These beans were produced with STS so I am unsure as to where the male chromosomes came from. But your results are valid, you are a good grower and know what you are doing. You’ve provided some killer shots of other GPS. No reason for anyone to doubt your findings.
> 
> ...


This is why GreenPointSeeds is my 1st pick 
If there was a little more breeder options I’d never shop anywhere else.


----------



## pinner420 (May 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is why GreenPointSeeds is my 1st pick
> If there was a little more breeder options I’d never shop anywhere else.


Good point. Pretty thick skin to deal with the drama. Tomahawks sprouted 8 of 10 coming on their second set. Pig whistle and hickockhaze hanging. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## SensiPuff (May 12, 2018)

Is lemon tree s1 expected to be more stable than the wedding cake?


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I wanna throw this out there cause some may be interested.im doing a cobs vs cmh thread on another forum.all these are the same exact clones in rdwc same buckets.they have been in this setup since the beginning.
> I have 750 watts of cobs and 630 watts of cmh with the cobs dimmed down to 700 watts.
> Here is a side by side comparison of the them.
> HPS wasnt even close so I didn't even include it.the cobs are beating everything in my grow room right now
> ...


I can tell 2 vert Sun systems 315lec (the best 315) would smash that light..
Looks good tho.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I wanna throw this out there cause some may be interested.im doing a cobs vs cmh thread on another forum.all these are the same exact clones in rdwc same buckets.they have been in this setup since the beginning.
> I have 750 watts of cobs and 630 watts of cmh with the cobs dimmed down to 700 watts.
> Here is a side by side comparison of the them.
> HPS wasnt even close so I didn't even include it.the cobs are beating everything in my grow room right now
> ...


Your CMH and HPS plants have better color than the COBS.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Well that is certainly disappointing to hear, and unacceptable.
> 
> These beans were produced with STS so I am unsure as to where the male chromosomes came from. But your results are valid, you are a good grower and know what you are doing. You’ve provided some killer shots of other GPS. No reason for anyone to doubt your findings.
> 
> ...


The problem is that most don't understand fem seeds.
It's not the chromosomes that produce the Strong male tendency females (which is what they are) if no male was used. 
It's because the female donor has to be 100% tested to never ever produce any hermi traits. The hermi traits are caused by hormones. Most notably it's the Ethylene hormone, If donor plant has high level she will pass it on to offspring making some or even all of them male looking females.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I wanna throw this out there cause some may be interested.im doing a cobs vs cmh thread on another forum.all these are the same exact clones in rdwc same buckets.they have been in this setup since the beginning.
> I have 750 watts of cobs and 630 watts of cmh with the cobs dimmed down to 700 watts.
> Here is a side by side comparison of the them.
> HPS wasnt even close so I didn't even include it.the cobs are beating everything in my grow room right now
> ...


Are they all the same plant? If not test is really irrelevant. As all plants grow differently.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Is lemon tree s1 expected to be more stable than the wedding cake?


I think we are all hoping it is
Only time will tell.


----------



## tatonka (May 12, 2018)

Hicock Haze #1


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Okay so the shells on those FullMoonFevers are just hard as fuck!
> 
> I am 5/5 after craking the shells myself. Yay!
> 
> I was worried cause I was touching the seeds and putting them in my mouth to crack em. Lol But it worked and they have tails now.


I had this happen with Triple Purple Rhino, i now scuff my seeds pack of Purple Badlands


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 12, 2018)

I'll bet the only problems will be with the cake s1.


----------



## Whovian420 (May 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Is this who you think Gu looked like?
> 
> View attachment 4110539


Damn Stephen Tyler is lookin rough


----------



## Little Dog (May 12, 2018)

I'm not educated on the making of S1's like some of you guys. So I'm curious, and also a little worried. I purchased three Wedding Cake crossed with Gelato, Do Si Dos, and Black Congo from SAG. Seemed like a good guy. I had missed out on the Wedding Cake with Gu. So I jumped on these instead. (If the deal is just to good to pass up. You might want to rethink it. This was almost to good.) Also purchased Wedding Cake S1. I'm wondering if these crosses will definitely, possibly, or will not even be related to the Wedding Cake S1. (Different batch maybe?) I'd definitely sacrifice the S1, hate to throw'em all away though.

I bought other stuff too. Wedding Cake was more spur of the moment. Not my first choices. But I took a chance on'em. You win some, you lose some. We'll see. 


Mr.Estrain said:


> I'll bet the only problems will be with the cake s1.


----------



## Pitu (May 12, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> I'm not educated on the making of S1's like some of you guys. So I'm curious, and also a little worried. I purchased three Wedding Cake crossed with Gelato, Do Si Dos, and Black Congo from SAG. Seemed like a good guy. I had missed out on the Wedding Cake with Gu. So I jumped on these instead. (If the deal is just to good to pass up. You might want to rethink it. This was almost to good.) Also purchased Wedding Cake S1. I'm wondering if these crosses will definitely, possibly, or will not even be related to the Wedding Cake S1. (Different batch maybe?) I'd definitely sacrifice the S1, hate to throw'em all away though.


I'm guessing the same there bro the only thing I don't know if @Gu or that SAG guy made them lol...
I don' have the cake s1 though but do have the glue gelato and banana OG.
Should be cautious and keep a close eye on them then you can always decide of removing them right?


----------



## Little Dog (May 12, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I'll bet the only problems will be with the cake s1.


I sure hope so.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 12, 2018)

There's going to be fire in the wedding cake, just gotta get lucky with a *solid *chick. 

Tbh, I'd expect similar results in the crosses considering it was the same pollen donor.

The s1 by sjg of wedding cake and its crosses had similar issues if I recall correctly.

I've seen the photos on his page, the crosses and the s1's and they look fire. Question is, how many seeds were popped to find stable girls.

I think the best thing is to respectfully inquire with sag as to how his seed popping experiences went........There's been a cpl reports of full on males in your wedding cakes s1. Is this the only issue with the cake s1 or is it in the crosses? What about the other s1's stability?

Anything with gsc in it's genes is gonna be risky no matter if it fem or reg from my understanding


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2018)

How viable would these males be? If I don't get a chick out of the wedding cake it will suck but will the males be good for pollen chucking?


----------



## Little Dog (May 12, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> There's going to be fire in the wedding cake, just gotta get lucky with a *solid *chick.
> 
> Tbh, I'd expect similar results in the crosses considering it was the same pollen donor.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna run'em to see. I'll be watching closely for sure. I'd feel great if I could find a female that stayed true. I guess we all would. Yep! Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Are they all the same plant? If not test is really irrelevant. As all plants grow differently.


Man who woulda thunk of that.read the second sentence.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 12, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> There's going to be fire in the wedding cake, just gotta get lucky with a *solid *chick.
> 
> Tbh, I'd expect similar results in the crosses considering it was the same pollen donor.
> 
> ...



i agree but if you "self" a "female" and 3/3 produces straight up cock.. like stands up to piss, dont trust around your daughter, dick.. gotta question policy and procedures. Unstable genetics leading to a herm.. well that's the cost of admission, gotta roll with the punches.. I dont think 3/3 S1s that throw more balls than the bowling alley can be genetic except to say genetic from cross contamination. Nuts have to be involved to create the male.. not just bananas in the later weeks. A male that herms into female shouldn't be used for breeding imo.




nc208 said:


> How viable would these males be? If I don't get a chick out of the wedding cake it will suck but will the males be good for pollen chucking?


The real question is.. what the hell is everything?? He had a book-full of the most sought after genetics and when an "S1" produces males you gotta ask if _anything _is what it is labeled/sold as.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> The problem is that most don't understand fem seeds.
> It's not the chromosomes that produce the Strong male tendency females (which is what they are) if no male was used.
> It's because the female donor has to be 100% tested to never ever produce any hermi traits. The hermi traits are caused by hormones. Most notably it's the Ethylene hormone, If donor plant has high level she will pass it on to offspring making some or even all of them male looking females.


Its an S1 man,There is no donor plant.Its a clone that was reversed and used to pollinate itself.The STS blocks ethylene this is what forces the female to flower male parts.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> i agree but if you "self" a "female" and 3/3 produces straight up cock.. like stands up to piss, dont trust around your daughter, dick.. gotta question policy and procedures. Unstable genetics leading to a herm.. well that's the cost of admission, gotta roll with the punches.. I dont think 3/3 S1s that throw more balls than the bowling alley can be genetic except to say genetic from cross contamination. Nuts have to be involved to create the male.. not just bananas in the later weeks. A male that herms into female shouldn't be used for breeding imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably had some males around that were throwing pollen on them.A true female is XX so all of her seeds after being forced to turn male will be XX.all feminized seeds from a true self pollination.Only males will come out if Y was introduced giving half of them XX and other half XY.It would be a serious fuck up to get 3 XY's from a forced reverse.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How viable would these males be? If I don't get a chick out of the wedding cake it will suck but will the males be good for pollen chucking?


They cant be males if it was a reverse pollination,The plants will not have the Y chrom unless the breeder fucked up and let male herpes invade his target plants.They will be hermies and mutants but to get 3 male plants from a pack of fems is a major fuck up.I would give the plants a week to come around.I have seen fems throw weird looking balls in the beginning than they start throwing hairs and everything is good.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Probably had some males around that were throwing pollen on them.A true female is XX so all of her seeds after being forced to turn male will be XX.all feminized seeds from a true self pollination.Only males will come out if Y was introduced giving half of them XX and other half XY.It would be a *serious fuck up* to get 3 XY's from a forced reverse.


idk if 3/3 XY from a true S1 is even possible.. 3/10000...100000?? maybe with some super wonkie genetics but 3/3 makes me think there's no way its S1 so you gotta question what the genetics really are.




Heisengrow said:


> They cant be males if it was a reverse pollination,The plants will not have the Y chrom unless the breeder fucked up and let male herpes invade his target plants.They will be hermies and mutants but to get 3 male plants from a pack of fems is a major fuck up.I would give the plants a week to come around.*I have seen fems throw weird looking balls in the beginning than they start throwing hairs and everything is good.*


that would be the only possibility.. but imo should be removed from any serious breeding program immediately.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk if 3/3 XY from a true S1 is even possible.. 3/10000...100000?? maybe with some super wonkie genetics but 3/3 makes me think there's no way its S1 so you gotta question what the genetics really are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes if 3 seed plants from a pack of fems turns out to be straight up male and no hairs whatsoever than i suppose Gu will be getting back on a plane to go woop someones ass.I know TF i would be,.If tht dude had some male plants in flower in the same room as his feminized projects he needs his ass wooped anyway


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Ive reversed plenty of females and NEVER even had a thought that any of the seeds would be male whatsoever.Sprouted plenty of them and they all are female without a hiccup but like i said ive had them throw some weird male balls on the main stems in the very beginning than they turn 100 percent female.


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your CMH and HPS plants have better color than the COBS.


ive ran the Phillips CDM-CMH 860s and hands down they were some of the best looking plants Ive had to date, CMHs are bomb, and it's no wonder they're running @4,000K either.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

the gnome said:


> ive ran the Phillips CDM-CMH 860s and hands down they were some of the best looking plants Ive had to date, CMHs are bomb, and it's no wonder they're running @4,000K either.


I still like the CMh and im not discrediting them,I was just posting a pic of the side by side of the plants in the same system.I thought it was interesting.I can move the plants in closer and shrink there scrog but they wouldnt yield more than the cobs in a filled out 4x5.I think watt for watt the cobs have the edge and thats just my opinion.Im in the grams per watt game as others are in it for a different reason.Im going to order the 945 CMH with the square wave ballast and put it againt the cobs on the next run.
Ive seen the 860's but didnt know if they was square wave or not thats why i only got the 315s.The bulbs are pretty new.Ive ran them on 2 runs so far not counting this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I still like the CMh and im not discrediting them,I was just posting a pic of the side by side of the plants in the same system.I thought it was interesting.I can move the plants in closer and shrink there scrog but they wouldnt yield more than the cobs in a filled out 4x5.I think watt for watt the cobs have the edge and thats just my opinion.Im in the grams per watt game as others are in it for a different reason.Im going to order the 945 CMH with the square wave ballast and put it againt the cobs on the next run.
> Ive seen the 860's but didnt know if they was square wave or not thats why i only got the 315s.The bulbs are pretty new.Ive ran them on 2 runs so far not counting this one.


How much did it cost to build that COB rig? 
Looks pretty sweet. 
I really don't want to buy more HPS bulbs, and I'm due for a new set.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much did it cost to build that COB rig?
> Looks pretty sweet.
> I really don't want to buy more HPS bulbs, and I'm due for a new set.


That's the fence I'm on kind of..

Go the DIY route or pre built?

I wish I could find someone to build me a few "drones" for my AC/DE hoods


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's the fence I'm on kind of..
> 
> Go the DIY route or pre built?
> 
> I wish I could find someone to build me a few "drones" for my AC/DE hoods


DIY or QBs. I get better penetration with my DIY cobs but the plants love the QBs. Mixing them let's me grow trees.



Ceiling at about 7' .... Lights at 6'7" or so


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's the fence I'm on kind of..
> 
> Go the DIY route or pre built?
> 
> I wish I could find someone to build me a few "drones" for my AC/DE hoods


Definitely DIY but I'm clueless so a kit is probably the way to go.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> DIY or QBs. I get better penetration with my DIY cobs but the plants love the QBs. Mixing them let's me grow trees.
> 
> View attachment 4134879
> 
> Ceiling at about 7' .... Lights at 6'7" or so


I swear to fuck I heard Tarzan when I saw this
Cheers


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I still like the CMh and im not discrediting them,I was just posting a pic of the side by side of the plants in the same system.I thought it was interesting.I can move the plants in closer and shrink there scrog but they wouldnt yield more than the cobs in a filled out 4x5.I think watt for watt the cobs have the edge and thats just my opinion.Im in the grams per watt game as others are in it for a different reason.Im going to order the 945 CMH with the square wave ballast and put it againt the cobs on the next run.
> Ive seen the 860's but didnt know if they was square wave or not thats why i only got the 315s.The bulbs are pretty new.Ive ran them on 2 runs so far not counting this one.


I like your COBs, they give excellent very even dispersion with the multi-lite points, 
Ive run a $20 GE 1000w MH against a 1kw HPS horti-eye and the $20 GE did what the $100 eye did 
so ran those for quite a while. strains has a finger in the pie also.
I'm convinced the Kelvin figure has a lot to do with it and 4000K is the all around sweet spot imo.
like i said it's no coincidence the CMHs are 4000K.
my cdm-cmh 860s were the best Ive seen for healthy plants 
but running a 6000w bloom room I was was coming up short to the tune of almost 1000w using the 860s.
I'm now using E-series gavs now for the powerful penetration, they are rocking for sure.
It's good thing experimenting, without it where would we be.
it's exactly how I ran across the $20 GEs trying to give a more balanced spectrum with the HPS
using 2 bulbs side by side I noticed the $20 Mh out performed in the yield dept on a certain strain.
I really upset a lot of apple carts @IC Mag with my results.

anyways It's all about the pro-n-cons of a system and they all seem to have em.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 12, 2018)

Got my 4\20 order in today! sticker has already been put to use, and Mavericks are looking good for one of the next to be popped..
Three of my six Deputy's have showed male, 3 yet to show.
Will keeping only one male to collect pollen from, wish I had more space


----------



## Wilksey (May 12, 2018)

At the end of 8 weeks, these ladies have another week to build more flower and another 2 or more to fatten up calyxes and ripen up.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much did it cost to build that COB rig?
> Looks pretty sweet.
> I really don't want to buy more HPS bulbs, and I'm due for a new set.


1100 for the drivers and everything,I built them myself.I went with the 15 cob setup,more expensive but more efficient because i can run them all at lower wattages to get around 50watts per square foot in a 4x5 which is on point for COBS.
If i turn the cobs off and take a pic they look as good as the CMH,There 3100 K full spectrum is why the color on the leaves looks golden yellowish.
I cant wait to get the 945 CMH square wave and run them over a 4x5 next to the COBS the same way to see how they measure up


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

Copper Chem day 41


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 12, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> At the end of 8 weeks, these ladies have another week to build more flower and another 2 or more to fatten up calyxes and ripen up.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134920


Beautiful but what strain? I am a pothead I can't remember the last pic you shared lol

Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

On a side Note i have 2 packs of GG s1s that im not gonna run,I scored the GG4 cut,A-Dub,and the wedding cake Jbeezy cut from a very reliable and legit source so them seeds can get donated as far as i care.Especially after seeing peoples reports of Males in fem packs.Fuck that.


----------



## Wilksey (May 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I am a pothead I can't remember...


True....true. These are Hickok Haze at some 56 days into 12/12. 

For anyone planning on growing these out in the future, they're definitely a "I prefer to grow a huge fat single dominant cola" strain and would make a great candidate for a SOG or SCROG.


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> True....true. These are Hickok Haze at some 56 days into 12/12.
> 
> For anyone planning on growing these out in the future, they're definitely a "I prefer to grow a huge fat single dominant cola" strain and would make a great candidate for a SOG or SCROG.
> 
> View attachment 4134938


I almost picked this one up, but went with chinook haze on a price point during a rev auction.
if you go to the instagram site @sackmastaflex that's growing out the GPS strains 
and there you can see 3+ft solid hickock cola's


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 12, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I almost picked this one up, but went with chinook haze on a price point during a rev auction.
> if you go to the instagram site @sackmastaflex that's growing out the GPS strains
> and there you can see 3+ft solid hickock cola's


I grabbed a pack of Chinooks with my mavericks on 4\20 as well... couldn't resist for the price! Will be checking out that IG 
Do you know of they have much of the Chinooks on there?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 1100 for the drivers and everything,I built them myself.I went with the 15 cob setup,more expensive but more efficient because i can run them all at lower wattages to get around 50watts per square foot in a 4x5 which is on point for COBS.
> If i turn the cobs off and take a pic they look as good as the CMH,There 3100 K full spectrum is why the color on the leaves looks golden yellowish.
> I cant wait to get the 945 CMH square wave and run them over a 4x5 next to the COBS the same way to see how they measure up


Nanolux released their 1000 watt DE CMH luminair a bit ago.
It's a great price and would cover a 4x5 perfect.




I've been using their products for a year now and its solid.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> i agree but if you "self" a "female" and 3/3 produces straight up cock.. like stands up to piss, dont trust around your daughter, dick.. gotta question policy and procedures. Unstable genetics leading to a herm.. well that's the cost of admission, gotta roll with the punches.. I dont think 3/3 S1s that throw more balls than the bowling alley can be genetic except to say genetic from cross contamination. Nuts have to be involved to create the male.. not just bananas in the later weeks. A male that herms into female shouldn't be used for breeding imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m glad you’re pointing this out. Plenty of people seem to be confusing herms with straight up males. We have two people with 4 WC S1’s that are straight up male. That wouldn’t happen with fem seeds. Ever. I’ve heard of extreme herms (not males!) popping up in fem seeds but it’s extremely rare. These seeds came from a plant that was pollinated by male pollen. That’s the only explanation.

So best case scenario, these WC S1’s are some random WC cross. But that’s trusting that SAG has the actual WC cut.

I see no evidence to back that up.

His IG is extremely lacking in pictures (everyone should check out his page). @Gu~ says he’s a standup guy in one sentence, and then complains about him undercutting him in the next. Well, which is it? Because he certainly doesn’t sound like a standup guy to me. @Gu~ what proof did he offer you that he had the actual cuts? Where did he get them from? Did you see pictures of them that for some reason aren’t posted on IG?

His crosses and S1’s obviously weren’t tested, or else someone would’ve caught on to the fact that the WC were bunk. That’s pretty clear.

At this point given the breeders lack of information and clearly shitty breeding practices, all of the S1’s should be treated as possibly S1’s of the cut, possibly random crosses of the cut, and possibly random seeds with completely unknown genetic background. They’re certainly not something that any reputable breeder or seedbank should’ve sold for full price and without massive disclaimers.


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

they have some but between the two hickok steals the spotlite with those cola's.
here's the link SOA with a pic of hickok haze
https://www.instagram.com/p/BXR5JhRH0gO/?taken-by=sackmastaflex

btw he's added a ton of fam pic's in the last few months,
he's one proud papa for sure


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2018)

Misquote

SAG claims to be having someone in his family with medical needs and is reducing his prices even further.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

I saw that video a couple 


Bakersfield said:


> Nanolux released their 1000 watt DE CMH luminair a bit ago.
> It's a great price and would cover a 4x5 perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


days ago,Thanks for posting that.


----------



## the gnome (May 12, 2018)

I may have mixed up the 2 hazes, there's quite a few CH pics and here's one with some badazz cola's

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSYuEKvh1Fp/?taken-by=sackmastaflex

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTiMOvcD5ku/?taken-by=sackmastaflex


----------



## Wilksey (May 12, 2018)

the gnome said:


> but went with chinook haze


I bought a pack of the Chinook and popped 3 beans with the Hickok's but they all turned out to be dudes....meanwhile, all 3 Hickok turned out female.

Funny how that works sometimes.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 12, 2018)

damn.. how much a week has changed.. last week packs were starting at $150+ on reverse auction.


----------



## kaneboy (May 12, 2018)

Week two.
Garlix and copper.


----------



## HydroRed (May 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> damn.. how much a week has changed.. last week packs were starting at $150+ on reverse auction.


Now All the S1's are off the site. And the whole time SAG was selling the same seeds @ 3 packs for $105 shipped


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Definitely DIY but I'm clueless so a kit is probably the way to go.


Timber lights have my interest.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Now All the S1's are off the site. And the whole time SAG was selling the same seeds @ 3 packs for $105 shipped


Yeah but if the seeds are Bogus then how good a deal is it. As least Gu will stand by and help out his customers. The cheap guys may not help as much.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

On the seemingly all male plants.



> *Gender vs Sexual expression*
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chimera*
> What seems like an easy question to answer is complicated by growers who don't understand the difference of gender vs sexual expression.
> ...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Continued



> There are a few labs now offering this test to the public. These tests are nothing new, and are essentially based on a 1995 PCR method of detecting Male Specific DNA in Cannabis (MADC- proundounced Mad C). MADC's are genetic sequences found only on the Y chromosomes of cannabis. If they exist in the plant, the Y chromosome is present, and the plant is genetically male by definition. Medicinal Genomics in Massachussets and Phylos Bioscience in Oregon, are the 2 companies at the forefront of repurposing this 20 year old technology.
> 
> The earliest you can detect the presence of the Y chromosome of a seedling is at the point that you can isolate the DNA. This is typically done by harvesting a hole-punch sized piece of leaf from the cotyledon (round, seed busting leaves) or even a little later by harvesting a hole-punch sized piece of leaf from the first true, serrated leaves. You can't use the seed shell of the seed because it is made from maternal tissue- yes the outside shell of your seeds is actually part of the mother plant. The embryo inside the seed is what contains half of the DNA from Mom, and half from Dad. The point is, when you can get a piece of the seedling growing from the seed without damaging the seedling, you can then detect not only the gender of the plant, but also a whole series of traits- from cannabinoid profile and quantities, to terpene profiles, stature, pathogen resistance or susceptibiity, etc. If these traits are then used to select plants, this is called Marker Assisted Selection, or MAS. This is how big agribusiness goes about developing new varietals because you can essentially make planned crosses and determine which plants suit your goals without ever having to grow them out and examine their phenotypes; you make selections based on genotype alone, and then select only these plants for further breeding while tossing out all of the plants that don't suit your ideal.
> 
> ...


In short you can get seemingly complete male flower expressions on an all female plant. It is rare though. GH seeds had it at about rate of 1 per 100 fem seeds. I got one in a Querkle fem cross. Someone got one in a pack of GHS SLH. 3 in a single pack is insane odds though...


----------



## Tito#1 (May 12, 2018)

At first I was bummed that I didn't get the wedding cake now I'm kind of Happy I missed out like my mama say things happen for a reason


----------



## HydroRed (May 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Yeah but if the seeds are Bogus then how good a deal is it. As least Gu will stand by and help out his customers. The cheap guys may not help as much.


You're absolutely right, I was just showing the markup from one to the other on the exact same seeds and why the breeder info intentionally wasnt put out as public knowledge just for this exact reason.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Timber lights have my interest.


For good reason. They are great lights. I built a light pretty much exactly like the Timber 200W
light for less than 1/2 the cost (roughly .90 a watt). Easy build to do yourself for a novice DIY'er and very cost effective. If you need a parts list, hit me up. I have links etc to the cheapest parts available in the US for the same builds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Yeah but if the seeds are Bogus then how good a deal is it. As least Gu will stand by and help out his customers. The cheap guys may not help as much.


Gu should’ve stood by his customers by ensuring that he was selling genuine genetics and tested lines. He didn’t. The whole thing is bullshit. 

And at least when working with some dude on IG, you know shits pretty shady. You know there’s the possibility that things aren’t what they’re sold as. But when someone like Gu vouches for him (undeservedly), people are more prone to believe in what he’s selling. How many people bought from SAG when they figured out it was the same shit selling on GPS? I bet a lot. He suddenly seemed reputable because a real breeder they’d heard of was selling his gear. Instead, SAG and GPS both dropped the ball big time. Honestly, I think refunding everyone for all of the S1’s is the only way to truly rectify things. Nobody can trust anything that came from SAG at this point.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> At first I was bummed that I didn't get the wedding cake now I'm kind of Happy I missed out like my mama say things happen for a reason


It was fully expected by me after reading into it. Crosses of it are probably best bet in hopes it is masked in the out cross.

When I read up on the cut people said it and its fem beans seem to get male flowers on the lower branches. I planned on running many at once so to keep herm check quick and easy I planned on single cola sog grow for all ofem you are looking for pure quality anyways screw yield first run. Would make it easier on some of you to do the same when running them.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

The whole male vs Hermie vs female s1 nonsense is a mixed bag. 

GU said he toured the dudes facility. Whos to say he didn't? Maybe the contamination happened after the tour? Maybe SAG grabbed beans from his boys house and they got fucked up there? 

Literally, we have no way of knowing. I have the lemon tree on it's way currently, and I'm still planning on running them in some extra space....as fems.... on my next cycle. 

I'm not going to worry about it until it becomes a problem. I'm hoping those s1s are lemon tree...if they're not I'll just run something else. Even at the price of those beans, one female plant should more than cover my costs.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> The whole male vs Hermie vs female s1 nonsense is a mixed bag.
> 
> GU said he toured the dudes facility. Whos to say he didn't? Maybe the contamination happened after the tour? Maybe SAG grabbed beans from his boys house and they got fucked up there?
> 
> ...


Yeah 3 of six is just way too high odds to not be contamination, but damn it could have still happened. As more of us pop them we will find out. It will be interesting. 

And not to beat a dead horse but like I have said all a long that Topanga OG is Topanga OG and Gu~ would do well to remove reference to HPK/Malibu. It is not the Malubu/HPK bodhi and Archive used as the real HPK. I spoke with the guy it is not lime/ogk/marshmallow. He said as others have stated there are two different cuts going around apparently. I know who I side with as to which cut is the real deal.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 12, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> The whole male vs Hermie vs female s1 nonsense is a mixed bag.
> 
> GU said he toured the dudes facility. Whos to say he didn't? Maybe the contamination happened after the tour? Maybe SAG grabbed beans from his boys house and they got fucked up there?
> 
> ...


I’m highly skeptical Gu toured the facility. Why aren’t there pics of it? Why aren’t there pics of the mother cuts? There’s so little information on SAG, his cuts and his crosses. The guy is apparently in CA, so it’s probably not a guerilla underground operation, so why no information? I can find more info on people’s hobby pollen chucks in illegal states than I can on SAG. 

We have two growers with 4 male plants. Those Wedding Cake S1’s were pollinated by male pollen. That’s indisputable. Again, SAG was only breeding with cuts that were forced to produce male flowers with STS. How did a male even enter the picture? How did these seeds get sold at GPS without someone already identifying that something was wrong with the cross?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah 3 of six is just way too high odds to not be contamination, but damn it could have still happened. As more of us pop them we will find out. It will be interesting.
> 
> And not to beat a dead horse but like I have said all a long that Topanga OG is Topanga OG and Gu~ would do well to remove reference to HPK/Malibu. It is not the Malubu/HPK bodhi and Archive used as the real HPK. I spoke with the guy it is not lime/ogk/marshmallow. He said as others have stated there are two different cuts going around apparently. I know who I side with as to which cut is the real deal.


I was skeptical at first, but I’ve come to agree with you. I’ve seen a lot of people with familiarity with all the SoCal P.K. cuts suggest that they’re all slightly different from each other. LA Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, Suge Pure Kush, SoCal Master Kush, and Topanga Canyon OG are probably all different but closely related cuts.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Oh snap there goes the one in a trillion odds ;\ 2 different growers? Damn....I hope whatever pollinated is bomb. Hoping for the Lemontree lol. Hoping it isn't someone breeding in a non sealed room in a city with huge amounts of growers and pollen flying around.

Just a tip for all of you making breeding chambers is incredibly easy...and very effective.



jayblaze710 said:


> I was skeptical at first, but I’ve come to agree with you. I’ve seen a lot of people with familiarity with all the SoCal P.K. cuts suggest that they’re all slightly different from each other. LA Pure Kush, Hollywood Pure Kush, Suge Pure Kush, SoCal Master Kush, and Topanga Canyon OG are probably all different but closely related cuts.


Yeah I agree. I am sure the topanga will be some fire just definitely not HPK or at least the cut I and others way more connected than us say is the real deal.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m highly skeptical Gu toured the facility. Why aren’t there pics of it? Why aren’t there pics of the mother cuts? There’s so little information on SAG, his cuts and his crosses. The guy is apparently in CA, so it’s probably not a guerilla underground operation, so why no information? I can find more info on people’s hobby pollen chucks in illegal states than I can on SAG.
> 
> We have two growers with 4 male plants. Those Wedding Cake S1’s were pollinated by male pollen. That’s indisputable. Again, SAG was only breeding with cuts that were forced to produce male flowers with STS. How did a male even enter the picture? How did these seeds get sold at GPS without someone already identifying that something was wrong with the cross?


I hear ya. I probably wouldn't bother running the wedding cake if I bought some. 

I didn't. 

I'm still gonna give the lemon tree go. I'll definitely keep everyone posted. But I also believe in the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 12, 2018)

Two different phenos of Jelly Pie at day 56.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Two different phenos of Jelly Pie at day 56. View attachment 4134997 View attachment 4134998 View attachment 4134999


Loving that purple one. Both look delicious though.


----------



## sourgummy (May 12, 2018)

Cowboy Kush. Yeehaw giddyup. OG smell with touch of citrus in there.


----------



## klx (May 12, 2018)

At this point the supposed WC S1s are pretty much $89 random bag seed.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much did it cost to build that COB rig?
> Looks pretty sweet.
> I really don't want to buy more HPS bulbs, and I'm due for a new set.


I just dropped 5 bills on bulbs


----------



## whytewidow (May 12, 2018)

Sag doesn't have a facility. I mean I guess if you call his house that. He works out of a house. I have a buddy that' good friends with him. And if anyone wants to guess where all his seeds come from.... ok ok ok I tell you. Gyo.com bulk ordering of the seeds. He told my buddy that. I just put one mimosa in flower today. And I'll repot the second one tomorrow and flip it. And if they are female, I'll take cuts. I also have two dosidos about a week old. I'm going to let them veg for 3 weeks and flip em.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

klx said:


> At this point the supposed WC S1s are pretty much $89 random bag seed.


That’s pretty weak, I wanted WC, now I am glad to have missed them. I think there is too much empty speculation about how and why it happened. We may never know, and that’s just the brakes.


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Sag doesn't have a facility. I mean I guess if you call his house that. He works out of a house. I have a buddy that' good friends with him. And if anyone wants to guess where all his seeds come from.... *ok ok ok I tell you. Gyo.com bulk ordering of the seeds*. He told my buddy that. I just put one mimosa in flower today. And I'll repot the second one tomorrow and flip it. And if they are female, I'll take cuts. I also have two dosidos about a week old. I'm going to let them veg for 3 weeks and flip em.


Wait.. what.?
Are you saying gyo sells bulk seeds of all the hot cuts?
I'm lost.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wait.. what.?
> Are you saying gyo sells bulk seeds of all the hot cuts?
> I'm lost.


Yeah, me too, and why wasn’t this shared publicly before, because honestly what the actual fuck?

Not saying we should betray the trust of our friends carelessly, but if someone was selling hamburgers made of horsemeat I think that should be shared in the interest of public good.


----------



## Hotwired (May 12, 2018)

So my first GPS buy is going to be my worst? 2 packs of Lemon Tree coming Monday. What do I do if I get males?


----------



## whytewidow (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Wait.. what.?
> Are you saying gyo sells bulk seeds of all the hot cuts?
> I'm lost.


No I'm saying my buddy told me that he only had 150 of each s1. Dosidos, mimosa, wc, p.p. And so on. And the deal was for way more than that. So he bought a bunch of bulk seeds. And relabeled them. That's what I was told. He was bragging how he made all this cash for garbage.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So my first GPS buy is going to be my worst? 2 packs of Lemon Tree coming Monday. What do I do if I get males?


throw them in the trash


----------



## whytewidow (May 12, 2018)

Idk that for 100% truth. But my buddy has no reason to lie to me. He brought it up in general convo. I didn't tell him I bought some of them. I Jus let him keep talking.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No I'm saying say told my buddy that he only had 150 of each s1. Dosidos, mimosa, wc, p.p. And so on. And the deal was for way more than that. So he bought a bunch of bulk seeds. And relabeled them. That's what I was told. He was bragging how he made all this cash for garbage.


If thats true that dude needs his ass stomped into a curb somewhere.


----------



## Hotwired (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> throw them in the trash


Looks like my first GPS buy will be my last.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So my first GPS buy is going to be my worst? 2 packs of Lemon Tree coming Monday. What do I do if I get males?


Post pics here for evidence and then destroy them.

They could turn out legit, but I would feel pretty butthurt in your position. So glad I bought all regs. Maybe there will be a recall and replacement program?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If thats true that dude needs his ass stomped into a curb somewhere.


I agree, completely. If it is *not* true then anyone making such allegations is really shady as fuck too and might deserve a light ass-whoopin’.


----------



## HKG (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Sag doesn't have a facility. I mean I guess if you call his house that. He works out of a house. I have a buddy that' good friends with him. And if anyone wants to guess where all his seeds come from.... ok ok ok I tell you. Gyo.com bulk ordering of the seeds. He told my buddy that. I just put one mimosa in flower today. And I'll repot the second one tomorrow and flip it. And if they are female, I'll take cuts. I also have two dosidos about a week old. I'm going to let them veg for 3 weeks and flip em.


Someone kick me in the nuts so i can enjoy this shit show a little more.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 12, 2018)

@Gu~ what’s the deal here man


----------



## Hotwired (May 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Post pics here for evidence and then destroy them.
> 
> They could turn out legit, but I would feel pretty butthurt in your position. So glad I bought all regs. Maybe there will be a recall and replacement program?


I've not posted pics here in 10 years and I wont start now. If the seller wants me to send them to his email then that's fine. I still have some hope tho because no one has grown them out yet.


----------



## whytewidow (May 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I agree, completely. If it is *not* true then anyone making such allegations is really shady as fuck too and might deserve a light ass-whoopin’.


I agree 100% idk why he would lie. He was like check this out. You know the dude somethingaboutgenetics on insta. I said yeah I think I follow him. Why? He said he made a ton of money selling bulk seeds. I laughed and said what how he'd do that. He said he bought 10k seeds from gyo on bulk order. For like 250 bucks. Or some low low price. And is selling them as elite crosses. And people are eating them up. Then he got onto something else. Bout his mom n shit. I guess sag lived with his mom until up like 10 months ago.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk that for 100% truth. But my buddy has no reason to lie to me. He brought it up in general convo. I didn't tell him I bought some of them. I Jus let him keep talking.


Well fuck my face, thanks for sharing, when did this conversation happen?


Hotwired said:


> I've not posted pics here in 10 years and I wont start now. If the seller wants me to send them to his email then that's fine. I still have some hope tho because no one has grown them out yet.


It’s actually somewhat remotely safe to post pics now, they just got encryption, but I wasn’t trying to tell you what to do, sorry. Also, nothing is 100% secure, ever.
I would contact gps and see what they say, if you don’t want to take a risk on them.


----------



## whytewidow (May 12, 2018)

I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No I'm saying my buddy told me that he only had 150 of each s1. Dosidos, mimosa, wc, p.p. And so on. And the deal was for way more than that. So he bought a bunch of bulk seeds. And relabeled them. That's what I was told. He was bragging how he made all this cash for garbage.


Man,what in the fuck boi shit,is this weed world coming to..


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck


I feel you bro hopefully total bull shit but if true could really ruin a business


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If thats true that dude needs his ass stomped into a curb somewhere.


You know the seed game is dirty. When these beans started popping up being offered from Gu~ the first thing I thought was someone is setting him up to fail for using other peoples work in a way they didn't want it to be, regardless of morality there, this is definitely something I thought about being one who has been around for a pretty long time at this point ...

I guess we are all about to find out.

Not to mention this guy just posted this on icmag...



ChemDgMillionre;8273962 said:


> Heads up to ppl using credit cards; both cards I used have now been stolen.. thanks GPS & PayoFix!


My cards are all fine so far so questionable as to whether there is any validity to the post but he is a long time member so don't doubt he has issues with his cards. I used payofix through thcfarmer for several purchases past few months and no issues.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You know the seed game is dirty. When these beans started popping up being offered from Gu~ the first thing I thought was someone is setting him up to fail for using other peoples work in a way they didn't want it to be, regardless of morality there, this is definitely something I thought about being one who has been around for a pretty long time at this point ...
> 
> I guess we are all about to find out.
> 
> ...


And the plot thickens


----------



## ApacheBone (May 12, 2018)

I’ll pop another WC. If it shows nuts I’ll pull them off like Heisengrow said and see what happens.


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 12, 2018)

I have 6 WC up and running now I was super excited so for the sake of everyone else who bought these I’ll root the tops when I top them and flip them right away and post what happens


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You know the seed game is dirty. When these beans started popping up being offered from Gu~ the first thing I thought was someone is setting him up to fail for using other peoples work in a way they didn't want it to be, regardless of morality there, this is definitely something I thought about being one who has been around for a pretty long time at this point ...
> 
> I guess we are all about to find out.
> 
> ...


That’s much more likely a personal security practice problem. Payofix is a legit business and the gps tech stack is pretty tight, I am certain this problem did not originate at either company,

Dude making that claim should check his email address on *https://haveibeenpwned.com
Everyone should.*


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

Looks like the ol chap is about to go in damage control mode.man that sucks.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

And who the fuck only gets 150 seeds from an s1 cross unless it's just some broke dick backwood trailer park operation.ive bred plenty of fems and get at least 500 seeds a plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And who the fuck only gets 150 seeds from an s1 cross unless it's just some broke dick backwood trailer park operation.ive bred plenty of fems and get at least 500 seeds a plant.


That’s a great question, this shit is not adding up to anything that makes sense.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s much more likely a personal security practice problem. Payofix is a legit business and the gps tech stack is pretty tight, I am certain this problem did not originate at either company,


This is what I think as well. Right now everything being said is just conjecture other than the 4 males in the wedding cakes. So keep the line all until some of us with experience on the genes have grown them out. I will be cutting my choices down to only 2 strains though and 10 beans a pack. I originally was doing everything released.

This all could turn out legit at the end of the day and just be wedding cake issues as everyone should have expected anyways. If this does turn out bad I would hope we could at least exchange these beans with GPS strains...

The guy that has sold these beans I believe has released them all under multiple company names to GPS and THCfarmer. Little history, many breeders have hated Logic for years. I never did business with him due to this until last few months. Hopefully it's not one big set up for the fall, but always in the back of my head since inception is this guy has pissed off too many people...Hope I am wrong but this is classic par for the course in seed game.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 12, 2018)

Hmm, I am tempted to get all my WC wet just to get to the bottom of it. Not sure how many are close flipping theirs. I feel like if I don't find out it will be bugging the hell out of me. I just sure hope something good comes from all this.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Hmm, I am tempted to get all my WC wet just to get to the bottom of it. Not sure how many are close flipping theirs. I feel like if I don't find out it will be bugging the hell out of me. I just sure hope something good comes from all this.


I will be opening all my S1 packs and be comparing beans as a result of what Whytewidow posted which may or may not be legit info. Seems very odd something like that just so happen to happen...I don't I question everything now heh.

If everyone of them have multiple different looking beans it very well may be bulk BS seed lol.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 12, 2018)

Well I did take a look at the ones I received and they were all very uniform and mature. That was true for the WC and the Mimosa. Who knows maybe something good is in there anyways.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Ok I always order a minimum of 3 packs of what I order. If that isn't available, unless it is some very rare wanted seed lot, I don't fuck with it. Having been in the seed and breeding game for over ten years now, I will say, after opening all packs of 5 different s1's from the drops all the seed lots are as uniform as expected, and all different. Mimosa's all looks like mimosas, same goes for wedding cake, purple punch, gg4, topanga, etc. If they were bulk seeds each bulk is an individual lot and strain. GG4 has the most variation out of the ones I opened but look at its pedigree...makes sense to me.

This is good news imo so far. If anyone else has multiple packs of the same strain feel free to help us out with your opinions.


----------



## Little Dog (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> throw them in the trash





Hotwired said:


> Looks like my first GPS buy will be my last.


That's funny dude! But it's gonna be ok. It always gets better. Just wait and see.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ok I always order a minimum of 3 packs of what I order. If that isn't available, unless it is some very rare wanted seed lot, I don't fuck with it. Having been in the seed and breeding game for over ten years now, I will say, after opening all packs of 5 different s1's from the drops all the seed lots are as uniform as expected, and all different. Mimosa's all looks like mimosas, same goes for wedding cake, purple punch, gg4 etc. If they were bulk seeds each bulk is an individual lot and strain.
> 
> This is good news imo so far. If anyone else has multiple packs of the same strain feel free to help us out with your opinions.


Solid work, thanks for doing that, very cool of you. Maybe this will turn out okay. I don’t even have a dog in the fight, just an over-active sense of justice, lulz.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 12, 2018)

I popped 6 wedding cake, 6 Mimosa, and 2 purple punch about 5 weeks ago. Out of the bunch I've identified 3 WC, 3 Mimosa, and both purple punches as definite female. On 4 of the others (2 WC & 2 mimosa) I am seeing what looks like male parts, but it's too early to tell for sure. The 2 others aren't showing sex yet. Just flipped them yesterday. I'll keep a close eye on them for the next week and report back with pics.


----------



## nc208 (May 12, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I popped 6 wedding cake, 6 Mimosa, and 2 purple punch about 5 weeks ago. Out of the bunch I've identified 3 WC, 3 Mimosa, and both purple punches as definite female. On 4 of the others (2 WC & 2 mimosa) I am seeing what looks like male parts, but it's too early to tell for sure. The 2 others aren't showing sex yet. Just flipped them yesterday. I'll keep a close eye on them for the next week and report back with pics.


Crazy your the 3rd person now. 3 seperate people can't be coincidence.


----------



## Goats22 (May 12, 2018)

Who wants to volunteer to pop some Topanga? Haha.
Really hoping this is all a misunderstanding. Still reserving judgement. If it's bogus Gu will take care of us.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 12, 2018)

I guess the big question is are these just s1 female showing some male tendencies or was there some pollen contamination going on from an unknown male.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is what I think as well. Right now everything being said is just conjecture other than the 4 males in the wedding cakes. So keep the line all until some of us with experience on the genes have grown them out. I will be cutting my choices down to only 2 strains though and 10 beans a pack. I originally was doing everything released.
> 
> This all could turn out legit at the end of the day and just be wedding cake issues as everyone should have expected anyways. If this does turn out bad I would hope we could at least exchange these beans with GPS strains...
> 
> The guy that has sold these beans I believe has released them all under multiple company names to GPS and THCfarmer. Little history, many breeders have hated Logic for years. I never did business with him due to this until last few months. Hopefully it's not one big set up for the fall, but always in the back of my head since inception is this guy has pissed off too many people...Hope I am wrong but this is classic par for the course in seed game.


I personally like Logic.Im an admin on his forum and He always seems cool as shit to me,He never cut my throat or done me wrong,I think he might have issues when someones order gets caught out there in customs,People need to know the seed game sucks as we can see the shit Gu is going through now.Its not always there fault.Shit happens and they get kinda overwhelmed with damage control.
Its not like walking into WalMart.If the breeder wants to make it right than thats great but shit does happen.


----------



## Rivendell (May 12, 2018)

This may dog @Gu for months or longer as reports trickle in over time as more people attempt to flower these S1s. He may have to do some preemptive damage control via a mass nugget credit and a email warning people about the seeds and explaining the credit.

He always treats customers right so I am sure he will handle this in the expected fashion no matter what he decides on.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 12, 2018)

I guess sometimes it pays to be bronze member lol.Being Diamond member not looking so shiny right now lol.I got 2 packs of GG4 s1's up for auction right now,Ill start the bidding @ 2 dollars


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 12, 2018)

I checked out sag ig and now he is claiming to have lemon tree, wedding cake, Topanga crosses. So this guy has Lemon Tree, WC 7, and Topanga males?! hum?? Now Im thinking pollen contamination is a possibility, but I doubt he has those males.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Crazy your the 3rd person now. 3 seperate people can't be coincidence.


Do note all of these were expected to have a herm issue with Banana og and Wedding Cake being the worse of the lot. Nearly every line dropped on the makers instagrams and what not all had issues. I would have rated the mimosa and purple punch as being 2nd in line for herm problems. A high amount of full male flowers was definitely not expected however...In the fem industry that is only expected about a rate of 1 of 100, if that, and it is not really a male, it just shows male parts.

I don't know, I am sure I will get a lot of hate for this, but seems Cali genetics generalized for the past 8 years especially, are nothing but ghetto queens. Especially as of late.

Really pretty on the outside, pretty fuckin ruined on the inside.

I mean what doesn't fuckin herm and usually yield like garbage from there lately? From Alien Genetics (what ran them out of business the first time I was there), to seed junkies, to Archive (even his face off fuckin hermis), to several symbiotic lines, to orgn kid (let us all know how the banana OG S1), jungleboyz being most popular bs, the huge list goes on. Culture over there has gone transgendered ghetto in both music and seed to be honest..

/smh


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I checked out sag ig and now he is claiming to have lemon tree, wedding cake, Topanga crosses. So this guy has Lemon Tree, WC 7, and Topanga males?! hum?? Now Im thinking pollen contamination is a possibility, but I doubt he has those males. View attachment 4135080 View attachment 4135081 View attachment 4135082


He can’t have those males because those males don’t exist. They’re all well known cuts, which is why the S1’s were so desirable. 

At this point it’s definitely either pollen contamination (but from where?) or just straight up bunk seeds. 

Everyone claiming Gu will fix this...I’m not so sure. He’s potentially thousands of dollars in the hole on this. That’s a big hit, not one most people would be willing to take. Plus he told us he toured the dude’s facility, a facility that apparently doesn’t exist. He should’ve done his homework on this one. I know I only had any interest in the S1’s because Gu vouched for them. Once I found out where they actually came from things became more and more sketchy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree 100% idk why he would lie. He was like check this out. You know the dude somethingaboutgenetics on insta. I said yeah I think I follow him. Why? He said he made a ton of money selling bulk seeds. I laughed and said what how he'd do that. He said he bought 10k seeds from gyo on bulk order. For like 250 bucks. Or some low low price. And is selling them as elite crosses. And people are eating them up. Then he got onto something else. Bout his mom n shit. I guess sag lived with his mom until up like 10 months ago.


What is funny or fucked up is me and my brother were talking about how all this shit was going play out once we found out Gu bought the beans from some unknown dude off IG. We joked about how "I bet this dude is just selling random swag beans and fucking everyone in their ass."

Sucks I was right but I had a bad feeling about the s1 line as soon as I seen it getting hyped up. Herm report on wedding cakes s1s and then the purple punch 2 that turned out bunk. Naw. Fuck being hip and trendy, I'll wait on fads till I see some evidence there is actually "fire" in them beans. I ain't buying no untested shit, that is just nuts imo.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> This may dog @Gu for months or longer as reports trickle in over time as more people attempt to flower these S1s. He may have to do some preemptive damage control via a mass nugget credit and a email warning people about the seeds and explaining the credit.
> 
> He always treats customers right so I am sure he will handle this in the expected fashion no matter what he decides on.


He fucked up by putting his name on the s1's, he should have released them as somethingaboutgenetics instead of vouching. It's now about damage control and gaining back trust lost.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I personally like Logic. I'm an admin on his forum and He always seems cool as shit to me,He never cut my throat or done me wrong,I think he might have issues when someones order gets caught out there in customs,People need to know the seed game sucks as we can see the shit Gu is going through now.Its not always there fault.Shit happens and they get kinda overwhelmed with damage control.
> Its not like walking into WalMart.If the breeder wants to make it right than thats great but shit does happen.


Yeah, I have no issues with logic and any business thus far has been good. I avoided it back in the day because of paranoia, the amount of good breeders I knew that were pissed over whatever, and the laws where I lived. I saw several times first hand what pissing people off in the seed game gets you, and sometimes others get hit in the fallout, so played it safe.

I do have a hunch 2 breeders over there pitching similar s1's are the same people were talking about here though...Different pricing but same dull personality considering literally everything about product, even brand name.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> He fucked up by putting his name on the s1's, he should have released them as somethingaboutgenetics instead of vouching. It's now about damage control and gaining back trust lost.


Yeah, new people get in a hurry and all. Who knows he may have really toured the facility, checked the moms, and done other due diligence. We are mostly just running off educated guesses so far.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 12, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man,what in the fuck boi shit,is this weed world coming to..


This is why im stocking up on regs and chucking 
As others have said.

I can fuck up my own shit haha i dont need to pay for other guys fuckups , i can tell a good plant from a shit one
Whats the worst that can happen lol

With all the gps ,chuckers paradise, bodhi,dvg, and cannaventure gear i have lined out 
Im sure to find some great girls that i can s1 for my self.

And im hoping to find a suitable stud or studs 
To service the ladies 

I think if i pay for anything again its either for breeding stock or it will be a legit cut 

Ill still test for peeps that i want to though


----------



## genuity (May 12, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I checked out sag ig and now he is claiming to have lemon tree, wedding cake, Topanga crosses. So this guy has Lemon Tree, WC 7, and Topanga males?! hum?? Now Im thinking pollen contamination is a possibility, but I doubt he has those males. View attachment 4135080 View attachment 4135081 View attachment 4135082


Too be fair,them are all s1 lines(supposed to be)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I have no issues with logic and any business thus far has been good. I avoided it back in the day because of paranoia, the amount of good breeders I knew that were pissed over whatever, and the laws where I lived. I saw several times first hand what pissing people off in the seed game gets you, and sometimes others get hit in the fallout, so played it safe.
> 
> I do have a hunch 2 breeders over there pitching similar s1's are the same people were talking about here though...Different pricing but same dull personality considering literally everything about product, even brand name.
> 
> ...


I'm being overly dramatic. Speculation is entertaining but as you say I'm sure there is a lot more to the story than these thread would imply.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He fucked up by putting his name on the s1's, he should have released them as somethingaboutgenetics instead of vouching. It's now about damage control and gaining back trust lost.





Cold$moke said:


> This is why im stocking up on regs and chucking
> As others have said.
> 
> I can fuck up my own shit haha i dont need to pay for other guys fuckups , i can tell a good plant from a shit one
> ...


I know people laughed at me for respecting the hell out of GOOD Canadian, Spanish, and Dutch genetics but yeah...Huge yields and ?what the fuck is a hermie? can be really nice vs. extreme quality and completely schizophrenic genes. Respect for both, but truth is truth. Breeding culture in the states needs to change and will over time and through deregulation, but it's bad right now. Too much reality TV show instagram bullshit.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Do note all of these were expected to have a herm issue with Banana og and Wedding Cake being the worse of the lot. Nearly every line dropped on the makers instagrams and what not all had issues. I would have rated the mimosa and purple punch as being 2nd in line for herm problems. A high amount of full male flowers was definitely not expected however...In the fem industry that is only expected about a rate of 1 of 100, if that, and it is not really a male, it just shows male parts.
> 
> I don't know, I am sure I will get a lot of hate for this, but seems Cali genetics generalized for the past 8 years especially, are nothing but ghetto queens. Especially as of late.
> 
> ...


Last I checked Archive, is an Oregon based company. Just saying.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Last I checked Archive, is an Oregon based company. Just saying.


Just cuz he moved there for legal and business reasons. His entire line is cali based and so was his original start if I recall correctly. Either way where's all his genes coming from?


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2018)

This is not true.

Period.

I cannot believe some of the accusation flying around this thread right now. 

I spent hours with Adam making sure everything checked out. The bulk seed story is a lie. Stop it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


The look of my beans definitely seem to point in this direction. I personally think it is just wedding cake doing what it does.


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2018)

I literally got on a plane and spent hours looking this guy in the eyes grilling him making sure this was something I wanted to do. 

I’ve done this before with other breeders and was able to offer cherry wine and other great high CBD products. 

I did this with the Florida series. Offering 92og fems. 

I will likely offer more collabs
~
Jesus guys you know how I handle biz. And you know how I view my customers. 

Throwing around nonsense does a disservice to what I’ve been able to offer for the last 4 years.


----------



## Goats22 (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


This is all I needed to hear. I will probably still be popping the Topanga next.


----------



## Hotwired (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I literally got on a plane and spent hours looking this guy in the eyes grilling him making sure this was something I wanted to do.
> 
> I’ve done this before with other breeders and was able to offer cherry wine and other great high CBD products.
> 
> ...


So the Lemon Tree are legit and I have nothing to worry about? Ok cool


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So the Lemon Tree are legit and I have nothing to worry about? Ok cool


Heh yeah so far lots of conjecture because of wedding cake results from two people. Steady front lines should be maintained


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The look of my beans definitely seem to point in this direction. I personally think it is just wedding cake doing what it does.


I hope you're right, but I have 2 WC and 2 Mimosa both showing what look like male preflowers. If I can get a keeper from each pack, I'll be happy, but these males popping up in supposed fem seed is concerning, and makes me wonder about the validity of the genetics of these s1 lines. I'm hoping it's just wonky genetics and not pollen contamination. I don't mind picking through the freak plants as long as there are keepers too. I'm not buying the bulk seed story. A few of the mimosas I have going have a super orange citrus stem rub in veg, so I know there at least in the ballpark of what they're supposed to be lol.


----------



## main cola (May 12, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So the Lemon Tree are legit and I have nothing to worry about? Ok cool


Have some soaking right now and they're really big seeds healthy looking ones too
Hope they turn out good...I'll post updates on this thread
Good luck with yours


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I'm not buying the bulk seed story. A few of the mimosas I have going have a super orange citrus stem rub in veg, so I know there at least in the ballpark of what they're supposed to be lol.


I don't buy it either after looking at individual seed lots in quantity and even though it is a small world, that story just seemed too coincidental. So many straight males is just way too much chance going on though, all I can say now. Beating a dead horse at this point we'll all find out soon.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

main cola said:


> Have some soaking right now and they're really big seeds healthy looking ones too
> Hope they turn out good...I'll post updates on this thread
> Good luck with yours


Sounds like a skunk x sd cross to me (only done a few and were dutch based genes/MNS). My skunk sd crosses have all been larger seeds. Very little striation if any just like SD ibl/S1 seeds.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

delete


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2018)

Holy shit, everyone needs to mellow out and burn one. 
GU has always been straight with me -- even when I was being a dick. 
This will all work out.


----------



## Gu~ (May 12, 2018)

How about this. Just so you know where my head is at. 

If you are unsure about what you have, send it back.

I will refund your purchase 100%

Email and we can get the process started. 

~
You being happy with your purchase is the most important thing to me. If your not, come to me. Easy. 

I’ve got some really great Wild West series additions to release next week, and there is nothing but flame in those packs.


----------



## Hotwired (May 12, 2018)

I want the female flame tho. Any more fems coming our way?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2018)

I just want the new drop of stardawg crosses  I have seed popping issues though.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How about this. Just so you know where my head is at.
> 
> If you are unsure about what you have, send it back.
> 
> ...


This is why GSP is my 1st pick 
Gu~ values his customers and stands behind his company 
I’ve had nothing but top notch service, I’ve never bought multiple packs from anyone till I’ve done a full run . I’ve only popped one pack from GPS and they haven’t even made it to flower yet. 
I’m a happy customer 

Does this mean the new CV & new GPS gear next week? 
Diamond & Gold get first dibs ?


----------



## klx (May 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Period.
> 
> ...


Ok fair enough, the bulk seed story would indicate out and out fraud, so lets say thats bullshit. But how do you explain 2 separate people getting 4/4 males from their WC S1s? If it was 1 male, maybe even 2, you might be able to say ok its the unstable genetics, but 4/4? Nah.

I am reserving my own judgement until the 3 I have already popped show sex.


----------



## THT (May 12, 2018)

I dropped a single Lemon Tree seed into my garden tonight, it's a small sample size but I'll let the thread know what happens as it grows.


----------



## Noinch (May 13, 2018)

Just to chime in on the whole controversy debate especially the facility part. Unfortunately unless you're doing the breeding and growing yourself at the end of the day you have absolute no idea if the person you're dealing with is legit. They could let you into their warehouse that has 2000 WC plants, multiple phenos, all of them looking great but unless you've watched the entire grow from seed to finish you have no idea if they were genuinely all from seed, all of the same batch, if some were ditched and they only kept the good ones etc etc. 

And then on top of that even if that was all legit, you get the order all packaged nicely but then it turns out that half of the packs were actually swapped out. You'd have no idea unless you decided to grow a heap of the packs yourself and as a distributor that would mean burning money growing out the seeds you're supposed to be selling which since GU is also making his own crosses I'd assume all his growing facilities are taken up by his own stuff and doesn't want to have to run hundreds of plants just to make sure that what he bought was legit. But unfortunately with the amount of dodgy people in the business these days this might be the only option for the future of distribution 

I've only bought 5 packs from Greenpoint before but I've been heavily paying attention to how he runs his company for the last couple of years and I must say I really do hope this doesn't ruin the reputation of his company considering how may times I've seen him bend over backwards and how much money he's lost trying to keep customers happy in the past even in situations where he's had absolutely no obligation to


----------



## Rivendell (May 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’ve got some really great Wild West series additions to release next week, and there is nothing but flame in those packs.


Now I am intrigued, I knew the new cross testers were due to ship soon but didn't realize there were also new crosses being released for sale at the same time. I figured it would be months before we saw a new release while test grows were going on.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Id love to see any type of picture from this facility you toured @Gu~ you gonna tell me all these hours you spent in this giant weed factory and you didn't take one single cell pic. I call bullshit. I'm sry. But I trust a friend I've known For years over you, who is running business to make money. Jus how it is. Just one picture


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2018)

Gu is willing to restore the damaged party to condition as it was before purchase. That is all that can be reasonably expected and needs some appreciation. Shit happens! Smart people flush.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 13, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Once again. I only popped one of the WC. Yes it had more nuts than my pecan tree but I knew the chance I was taking from all of the warnings. I don’t want a free pack or refund. I’ve gotten too many deals from GP.





Gu~ said:


> How about this. Just so you know where my head is at.
> 
> If you are unsure about what you have, send it back.
> 
> ...


I support GOOD business.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Id love to see any type of picture from this facility you toured @Gu~ you gonna tell me all these hours you spent in this giant weed factory and you didn't take one single cell pic. I call bullshit. I'm sry. But I trust a friend I've known For years over you, who is running business to make money. Jus how it is. Just one picture


You can believe your buddy all you want, but I think this is over.

The response made by Gu~ was professional in the best way. You bought a bunch of those packs, you said, and he already offered to refund them if you feel any concern about their veracity. Fixed.

I know many growers who never take pictures, ever. You dropped this whole story on us. I don’t know you or Gu~ from Adam, so as a person who owns a small business I am going to side with the "_business person trying to make money._" His intentions are very clear, and so is his communication. I have seen plenty of shady business practices in my life, not a whiff of that here, or with GPS generally.

I don’t know what your game is, or your buddy’s, or whoever, but GPS is willing to take returns on this deal if you aren’t happy. I would suggest taking that route and not saying much around here for a minute, honestly.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Id love to see any type of picture


Hope this helps.


Honestly, what the fuck would a photograph prove?


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4135284
> 
> Honestly, what the fuck would a photograph prove?


Bc my buddy said he didnt have a facility. If he has any pics of it. That discredits him all together.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You can believe your buddy all you want, but I think this is over.
> 
> The response made by Gu~ was professional in the best way. You bought a bunch of those packs, you said, and he already offered to refund them if you feel any concern about their veracity. Fixed.
> 
> ...


Gu isn't gonna pay me back the 800 I bought from sag now is he so stfu.. I nvr said he gu didn't offer to buy back packs. I try to let everyone know what someone that lives near the dude said. And I'm the bad guy. Wtfever.

Edit: and frankly I don't give flying shit who you side with. I hope the whole thing is bullshit and I don' have 800 worth of reg beans of Lord knows what


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Bc my buddy said he didnt have a facility. If he has any pics of it. That discredits him all together.


A house is a facility. I run a non-cannabis business from my house, is it not a business? Oh noes! I think shouting about whom is or is not discredited is hurting your credibility, not GPS'. I don't know anything about somethingaboutgenetics, don't care. GPS offered to fix it and probably will have to deal with fraud and scammy bullshit from shady customers as a result. They clearly offered to bear the brunt of the risk, just send your seeds back and be done with it if you think it's all a big conspiracy.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Mimosa first 12/12 cycle by tomorrow morning I'll know if it's a dude or not but so far pointy. Female hopeful


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

Get mad at somethingaboutgenetics, not GPS. Damn, dude, you are sort of out of line, calling out Gu~ when someone else may or may not have ripped you off? I am getting bad vibes from you, at this point.



whytewidow said:


> Gu isn't gonna pay me back the 800 I bought from sag now is he so stfu.. I nvr said he gu didn't offer to buy back packs. I try to let everyone know what someone that lives near the dude said. And I'm the bad guy. Wtfever.
> 
> Edit: and frankly I don't give flying shit who you side with. I hope the whole thing is bullshit and I don' have 800 worth of reg beans of Lord knows what


I'm not saying you're a bad guy, I'm saying your anger is misdirected. Sorry I missed the fact that you got them direct from SAG, but I don't understand what Gu~ has to do with that whatfuckingsogoddamnedever.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You can believe your buddy all you want, but I think this is over.
> 
> The response made by Gu~ was professional in the best way. You bought a bunch of those packs, you said, and he already offered to refund them if you feel any concern about their veracity. Fixed.
> 
> ...


I'l post wtfever I want how bout that. You schmuck.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'l post wtfever I want how bout that. You schmuck.


No problem, princess. Enjoy your rage boner.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Bc my buddy said he didnt have a facility. If he has any pics of it. That discredits him all together.


How about go comment on SAG instagram?? You're 800 in over there, 200 in here. Gu has offered full refund. End of story.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Get mad at somethingaboutgenetics, not GPS. Damn, dude, you are sort of out of line, calling out Gu~ when someone else may or may not have ripped you off? I am getting bad vibes from you, at this point.
> 
> 
> I'm not saying you're a bad guy, I'm saying your anger is misdirected. Sorry I missed the fact that you got them direct from SAG, but I don't understand what Gu~ has to do with that whatfuckingsogoddamnever.


I nvr said I was mad at gu. Not once. I asked for pictures of some where he spent hours at. Staring this guy in the eyes. You gonna tell me if you went to this warehouse full of elite cuts making a multi g deal. You don't take one pic of anything. Sry I fi d it hard to believe


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> How about go comment on SAG instagram?? You're 800 in over there, 200 in here. Gu has offered full refund. End of story.


He has most people who bought shit from blocked.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I nvr said I was mad at gu. Not once. I asked for pictures of some where he spent hours at. Staring this guy in the eyes. You gonna tell me if you went to this warehouse full of elite cuts making a multi g deal. You don't take one pic of anything. Sry I fi d it hard to believe


All of which is totally meaningless. You didn't say you were "mad" but you are trying to catch Gu~ in some sort of lie about the "tour" and it would continue to be functionally meaningless if you succeeded because he's vowed to take care of his customers, regardless what they believe. Seems pretty solid of him to me. I was with you when I thought this could be true, but new shit has come to light. I hope you don't get ripped off in the end, I hope your seeds are all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He has most people who bought shit from blocked.


Then go blast him on another forum or social media, not here in Gu's thread as if Gu is the only one behind these seeds. You threw some pretty heavy shade at Gu and I would be pissed if I was him too since you are just basing that off a buddy's story. You got to understand how that sounds???


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Now there's no facility that was toured. Jesus this keeps better. I know I read a post in here that gu said he toured the facility. Was there not


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

Sorry for drawing the funny picture of the facility, that was uncalled for.


Naw, dude, I'm saying if there was no tour of a home or a facility then it would not change how GPS is handling the conspiracy theories about it. somethingaboutgenetics may be the worst so-and-so on Gawd's Gray Earth, but it is unfair to extend blame to GPS without real evidence of foul play.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Then go blast him on another forum or social media, not here in Gu's thread as if Gu is the only one behind these seeds. You threw some pretty heavy shade at Gu and I would be pissed if I was him too since you are just basing that off a buddy's story. You got to understand how that sounds???


I didn't blast gu. I asked for some shred of evidence. And now gu messaged me and said he NVR said toured anything.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Now there's no facility that was toured. Jesus this keeps better. I know I read a post in here that gu said he toured the facility. Was there not





whytewidow said:


> I didn't blast gu. I asked for some shred of evidence. And now gu messaged me and said he NVR said toured anything.


What you call this then??? You keep doing it over and over dude just start emailing with Gu and keep it to emails. If you want after you're done, then go ahead and post a synopsis. But this play by play is just so stupid.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

Anybody have newish pictures of Blizzard Bush? I can't decide which of these packs I'm most excited about.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 13, 2018)

To be fair... That may have been my bad. I said he toured the facility because I thought I read that.

His post back at the early part of April just said he flew out to CA for a meeting with dude to lock down the s1s.

So that's entirely my fault. Sorry to cause confusion guys, gals and @Gu~


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> To be fair... That may have been my bad. I said he toured the facility because I thought I read that.
> 
> His post back at the early part of April just said he flew out to CA for a meeting with dude to lock down the s1s.
> 
> So that's entirely my fault. Sorry to cause confusion guys, gals and @Gu~


I thought I seen something like. If you'e the one that said it. That's my bad.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I thought I seen something like. If you'e the one that said it. That's my bad.


Too late for "my bad."


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2018)

So much conjecture, accusations, speculation and just plain out ugly gossip.

Rez claimed to have a "breeding facility" too. Turns out it was just a dude breeding in his apartment. And while I think Rez is a complete dildo you cant deny the IBL work he did with SD

Its still being used by several reputable breeders/seedmakers I trust nearly a decade later.

Point being, you do not need a "facility" or massive warehouse to put out fire. You just don't. Its redundant and a moot point.

And Gu~ has responded. I trust him far more than I do some friend of a friend that doesn't even post here.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Too late for "my bad."


Dude idgaf what you have to say. Really I dont. Jus add you to the list of blocks assholes. No problem


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 13, 2018)

Everyone smoke a fattie and fucking chill. 
Cheers


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude idgaf what you have to say. Really I dont. Jus add you to the list of blocks assholes. No problem


Really showing your true colors aren't you?

edit: Ok im done.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2018)

On a lighter note: my TNT are looking incredible. Completely covered is trichy goodness. They still have a couple weeks a to go but I'll throw up some pics later on today.
LVTK just finished her power stretch. This one is really beautiful too. And Tomahawk is chugging right along.

As soon as I can grab some cuttings I'm going to flip my WC. Maybe another week or so. I knew these beans were "sensitive" and could potentially herm.
For me, I accept the risk and hopefully will find at least one (hopefully two) decent keepers. Either way, I'll throw my reports and pics up here.
But I will add that the few reports we've seen from good growers finding males doesnt really give me much hope. I guess all I can do is wait and see.




GreenHighlander said:


> Everyone smoke a fattie and fucking chill.
> Cheers


Tokin as I type 
I just rolled up a few to keep us going for the day while we try to get some yard work done.
And, I used my GP papers so I could fit a mixture of SourDawg, Copper Chem and Sunshine Daydream.
They are tasty and potent AF


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> On a lighter note: my TNT are looking incredible. Completely covered is trichy goodness. They still have a couple weeks a to go but I'll throw up some pics later on today.
> LVTK just finished her power stretch. This one is really beautiful too. And Tomahawk is chugging right along.
> 
> As soon as I can grab some cuttings I'm going to flip my WC. Maybe another week or so. I knew these beans were "sensitive" and could potentially herm.
> ...


LVTK is currently at the top of my get list, I think. What's yours like? Looking for lemon baked goods, I know others have hit some good phenos, just wondering about the ratio of lemony cakeness vs others.



GreenHighlander said:


> Everyone smoke a fattie and fucking chill.
> Cheers


This Obama Kush will KMTFO, perfect for Sunday morning.

Is there a strain named after Trump? Seriously, do not answer that question.


----------



## whytewidow (May 13, 2018)

Not too impressed with yield on the O.B.S. im hoping bc half the plant was pollenated. It worked mostly on seed production. But wouldnt the other non pollenated buds still be normal? But hopefully her hardcore citrus smell makes up for it. Had 4 seeds fall out from the mimosa pollen. Soon as they dry I'll pop em.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not too impressed with yield on the O.B.S. im hoping bc half the plant was pollenated. It worked mostly on seed production. But wouldnt the other non pollenated buds still be normal? But hopefully her hardcore citrus smell makes up for it. Had 4 seeds fall out from the mimosa pollen. Soon as they dry I'll pop em.
> View attachment 4135303 View attachment 4135304


They wouldn't because they are on the same plant that is now using its energy to produce seeds. I would imagine the more pollinated calyx there are, the more this effect happens. 
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> LVTK is currently at the top of my get list, I think. What's yours like? Looking for lemon baked goods, I know others have hit some good phenos, just wondering about the ratio of lemony cakeness vs others.
> 
> 
> This Obama Kush will KMTFO, perfect for Sunday morning.
> ...


I only have two going. One is about 3wks in flower untopped and it stretched about 2.5x. Beautiful huge fans. The other is topped and just went into flower a wk ago.
When I pull them out to take pics I'll do a stem rub and report back.
It was actually Heisens description of lemon pound cake that sold me on it. I had so many lemon crosses that smelled like floor cleanser and wanted something a little sweeter. Hopefully these will do the trick


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

I remember reading the exact same thing @whytewidow said before he even posted that comment about touring a facility. And it wasn't in the last day or two from @Jp.the.pope


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2018)

So the dude gives everyone the fems they're whining about, and when they turn up bad he offers refunds. 
After offering to make ammends the little bitch chickens are still over here clucking.
Nothing the dude does satisfies anyone on this forum and if he lost half the posters on this thread it wouldn't hurt his bottom line a lick.
I see a great businessman and freind to growers, basically getting fucked over and nit picked for the last 30pages.
If I'm him, I eliminate the auctions, the nuggets and unfollow this thread and not suffer for it in the slightest.


----------



## bubbahaze (May 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I literally got on a plane and spent hours looking this guy in the eyes grilling him making sure this was something I wanted to do.
> 
> I’ve done this before with other breeders and was able to offer cherry wine and other great high CBD products.
> 
> ...


This dude has been nothing but a great addition to the game, they luv u then they hate u then they luv u again, grain of salt bro


----------



## Amos Otis (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

morgwar said:


> So the dude gives everyone the fems they're whining about, and when they turn up bad he offers refunds.
> After offering to make ammends the little bitch chickens are still over here clucking.
> Nothing the dude does satisfies anyone on this forum and if he lost half the posters on this thread it wouldn't hurt his bottom line a lick.
> I see a great businessman and freind to growers, basically getting fucked over and nit picked for the last 30pages.
> If I'm him, I eliminate the auctions, the nuggets and unfollow this thread and not suffer for it in the slightest.


If I was him I'd probably react the same way, and yet, I think he's better than me at being a decent person and apparently calm business owner. He'll probably just stroll right through this with total grace and keep running the same game. Well said, and sorry to GPS for any part I had in perpetuating the madness.


----------



## genuity (May 13, 2018)

morgwar said:


> So the dude gives everyone the fems they're whining about, and when they turn up bad he offers refunds.
> After offering to make ammends the little bitch chickens are still over here clucking.
> Nothing the dude does satisfies anyone on this forum and if he lost half the posters on this thread it wouldn't hurt his bottom line a lick.
> I see a great businessman and freind to growers, basically getting fucked over and nit picked for the last 30pages.
> If I'm him, I eliminate the auctions, the nuggets and unfollow this thread and not suffer for it in the slightest.


That's like taking your ball,and going home cause some kids are shit talking on the play ground.... fuck that noise..

Start hitting them kids with the ball(as in making more hot drops of seeds)

Just my opinion, not that it matters.


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's like taking your ball,and going home cause some kids are shit talking on the play ground.... fuck that noise..
> 
> Start hitting them kids with the ball(as in making more hot drops of seeds)
> 
> Just my opinion, not that it matters.


You opinion matters more than most my friend. 
Just remember the world is full of playgrounds.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> LVTK is currently at the top of my get list, I think. What's yours like? Looking for lemon baked goods, I know others have hit some good phenos, just wondering about the ratio of lemony cakeness vs others.
> 
> 
> This Obama Kush will KMTFO, perfect for Sunday morning.
> ...


its true man.i had one that smelled just like lemon pound cake right out of the oven. I pulled a cut off that plant in veg as I do all my new plants in veg.and I was stoned or some shit and mis labeled it in the beginning.when i ran it again it ended up being the eagle scout.i was pretty pissed lol.
I dont smoke weed often but when I do I guarantee I need to stay the fuck out of my garden cause I will fuck some shit up haha


----------



## Heisengrow (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not too impressed with yield on the O.B.S. im hoping bc half the plant was pollenated. It worked mostly on seed production. But wouldnt the other non pollenated buds still be normal? But hopefully her hardcore citrus smell makes up for it. Had 4 seeds fall out from the mimosa pollen. Soon as they dry I'll pop em.
> View attachment 4135303 View attachment 4135304


Dont feel bad the dude does breed fire but you can expect a couple lemons to.i got 1 female hickock from one pack and it was the most fucked up plant I ever grew.it hermied and all kinds of shit.insee some others had good runs with it so I just got a fucked up female.it happens.
All the other good stuff I got made up for it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> its true man.i had one that smelled just like lemon pound cake right out of the oven. I pulled a cut off that plant in veg as I do all my new plants in veg.and I was stoned or some shit and mis labeled it in the beginning.when i ran it again it ended up being the eagle scout.i was pretty pissed lol.
> I dont smoke weed often but when I do I guarantee I need to stay the fuck out of my garden cause I will fuck some shit up haha


That's both hilarious and tragic. How many seeds did you pop to get the killer one? More than a pack? I just want to get what I'm after if I bother to try. Someone else, sour wreck, or someone was saying they had one too.

I lost a good pheno of Medical Glue from Sin City, basically a solid GG4 pheno, in a similar labeling mishap. 

I can't smoke and go right to work, I need to get to cruising altitude and level her out before I flip up my tray table, undo my seatbelt and go work in the, uh garden.

I think the Kush did something to me. Peace, all, time to tend the veggies.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's both hilarious and tragic. How many seeds did you pop to get the killer one? More than a pack? I just want to get what I'm after if I bother to try. Someone else, sour wreck, or someone was saying they had one too. I can't smoke and go right to work, I need to get to cruising altitude and level her out before I flip up my tray table, undo my seatbelt and go work in the, uh garden.
> 
> I think the Kush did something to me. Peace, all, time to tend the veggies.



I have posted about it and I also have a LVTK smelling like lemon candy to lemon pound cake/lemon muffins. I am about to post some pics I took recently I think I have an LVTK pic in there I will put up. She hasn't liked the soil a whole lot this run(All my plants got overlimed, way overestimated cal/mag needs). I have some other pics of the cackleberry that are a joke in a great way.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush-lemon candy/muffin/pound cake smell is very nice!!

 
She is a bit leafy, but I think that’s largely due to her being held back in growth so just not as much bud mass has grown due to my soil being overlimed. 
 
Cowboy Kush looking pretty fat on all top coalas. Have nice width to them.


----------



## morgwar (May 13, 2018)

Copper chem final up pot to 3 gallons this time. 
Where else are you getting chem4×stardawg for under a Benji
Here's my last black gold bean

Still trying to pray after repot and minor defoliating.
Again chem 91 x stardawg probably a solid 200 bucks in the TD catalog and we were picking it up for 50-60 bucks. 
Am I a "nutswinger"after copper chem practically paid for my kids braces.
No.
It's just good sense to stand up for your sources.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

These are all cackleberry. Smells still of the fresh limes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Really showing your true colors aren't you?
> 
> edit: Ok im done.


We all have bad days. 

Let it go...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Tokin as a type
> I just rolled up a few to keep us going for the day while we try to get some yard work done.
> And, I used my GP papers so I could fit a mixture of SourDawg, Copper Chem and Sunshine Daydream.
> They are tasty and potent AF


Making custom blends is where it's at! 
My last batch was Zamaldelica, chinook haze & cherry pie.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 13, 2018)

After running Purble Badlands 4 cycles I will say it's very consistent with the two packs I went through to get the girls. First run of Deputy chopped and looks very tasty. I have a papaya punch that smells great as well. I also chopped a forum x dosido that looks great and got knocked up by a hermie bubble party that is great. I figured for personal use why not let it have it's fun. The dosidos I was going to reveg but now I have seeds... Dry time.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Making custom blends is where it's at!
> My last batch was Zamaldelica, chinook haze & cherry pie.


I'm curious how your zamdelica rated, compared to the Chinook Haze?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4135321
> Las Vegas Triangle Kush-lemon candy/muffin/pound cake smell is very nice!!
> 
> View attachment 4135322
> ...


I don't even add lime to my soil anymore because so many other amendments already have plenty of calcium (fish bone, crab, rock phosphate, etc). They get a jump start with seabird guano after transplants. It's 20% calcium and relatively soluble. 
I also start them with epsom for mag but switch to langbeinite during flower. 
I should get a pic of my 'half & half' by CV. They are totally digging organic soil outdoors...


----------



## Lurrabq (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> LVTK is currently at the top of my get list, I think. What's yours like? Looking for lemon baked goods, I know others have hit some good phenos, just wondering about the ratio of lemony cakeness vs others.
> 
> 
> This Obama Kush will KMTFO, perfect for Sunday morning.
> ...


I've got a Boomtown that's starting to smell like lemon cake or something like that. Little bit of funk in the background. 4 weeks to go.

I was gonna post a crummy photo Friday when Lubdanugs posted his awesome bud porn. Can't follow THAT with what I took. 

Dude puts up some great pics! When I grow up I want to get results like that...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm curious how your zamdelica rated, compared to the Chinook Haze?


The Zamal ended up being a beast -- especially for being in a 3 gallon grow bag!
The buds are totally different. Both are a bit fluffy, but the chinooks have way more resin content.
Taste & smell are also WAY different.
Zamal still smells a little like hay, but it's only been in jars one week. It's a strange buzz, but it's nice in blends.
I got 3 females out of my pack of chinooks and the best plant was the tangerine/chem pheno. I've got a cut of that going again.
Second plant was also pretty nice and the buds smell like pine sol and piss. Very potent with a strange aftertaste.
Third pheno lost all smell after being cured. Buzz is OK, but not spectacular. Definitely not a keeper.
I've got a pic of the zamal on my other computer. I'll see if I can find it...
-- edit --
Here's a zamaldelica pic...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's both hilarious and tragic. How many seeds did you pop to get the killer one? More than a pack? I just want to get what I'm after if I bother to try. Someone else, sour wreck, or someone was saying they had one too.
> 
> I lost a good pheno of Medical Glue from Sin City, basically a solid GG4 pheno, in a similar labeling mishap.
> 
> ...


It was the CV LVTK fems and it was one seed I popped cause I needed an extra female to fill in a 6 plant system i had.that plant was crazy man.
Check out the main branch on it.it was growing so fast that fatty got stretch Mark's haha.i still have 4 of those seeds left


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't even add lime to my soil anymore because so many other amendments already have plenty of calcium (fish bone, crab, rock phosphate, etc). They get a jump start with seabird guano after transplants. It's 20% calcium and relatively soluble.
> I also start them with epsom for mag but switch to langbeinite during flower.
> I should get a pic of my 'half & half' by CV. They are totally digging organic soil outdoors...


Ya it all depends what you are doing. Not adding any extra calcium has already not worked for me. LED's running 600 par+ will need some extra. So for me I know that is not the answer. Also, outdoors you shouldn't really need to add a whole lot of calcium and magnesium since it is mostly already in the soil. But again, I am sure there are some people who need it outdoors for what is in their soil where the plant is, and how big there plant is.


----------



## sourgummy (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The Zamal ended up being a beast -- especially for being in a 3 gallon grow bag!
> The buds are totally different. Both are a bit fluffy, but the chinooks have way more resin content.
> Taste & smell are also WAY different.
> Zamal still smells a little like hay, but it's only been in jars one week. It's a strange buzz, but it's nice in blends.
> ...


damn beast for 3 gals is right haha


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 13, 2018)

Ahh. Bud pics and grow info.. there is balance in the forum world. This forum is what prompted me to make the plunge on gp. That and the damn reverse auctions that trigger my addictive personality. Thanks to the handful of you who provide the invaluable info on the strains


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2018)

That Cowboy Kush looks like it could have psychedelic effects!


----------



## Wilksey (May 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So much conjecture, accusations, speculation and just plain out ugly gossip.


It's a weed forum. What else would you expec........oh, right.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 13, 2018)

Yeah other than official grow reports. /yawn

Will definitely be an interesting upcoming month or two. I am perfectly happy with Gu's offer though whatever direction this takes.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya it all depends what you are doing. Not adding any extra calcium has already not worked for me. LED's running 600 par+ will need some extra. So for me I know that is not the answer. Also, outdoors you shouldn't really need to add a whole lot of calcium and magnesium since it is mostly already in the soil. But again, I am sure there are some people who need it outdoors for what is in their soil where the plant is, and how big there plant is.


Remember LED's cause the plant to use up extra magnesium, not extra calcium. If you added heaps of calcium without adding Mg that may be your problem. I would try to water in some epsom salts and see if it helps balance things out. I know you're organic but for reference I was using CALiMAGic under LED and put it aside for straight Mg and have seen a marked improvement. Edited to add I am in no means an expert so take my suggestions with a grain of epsom salt lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I guess sometimes it pays to be bronze member lol.Being Diamond member not looking so shiny right now lol.I got 2 packs of GG4 s1's up for auction right now,Ill start the bidding @ 2 dollars


I am happy i got in before the new nugget system 
Got most all the beans i wanted

As a guy can only want to have sooo many flavors of "stardawg" haha


Michael Huntherz said:


> Anybody have newish pictures of Blizzard Bush? I can't decide which of these packs I'm most excited about.


Mine are just babies but they are growing

I had to get this and ever green cause it was one of the differnt looking plants as all the stardawg leaners end up looking the same


----------



## Cold$moke (May 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It was the CV LVTK fems and it was one seed I popped cause I needed an extra female to fill in a 6 plant system i had.that plant was crazy man.
> Check out the main branch on it.it was growing so fast that fatty got stretch Mark's haha.i still have 4 of those seeds left
> View attachment 4135369


Thats pretty cool


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

Watch out boys. I just got burned on 600 bones for a charge on my cc I only used on green point gear. It had a zero balance on it 3 months ago and only bought seeds with it. Payoffix is a scam..
They sold my info.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Watch out boys. I just got burned on 600 bones for a charge on my cc I only used on green point gear. It had a zero balance on it 3 months ago and only bought seeds with it. Payoffix is a scam..
> They sold my info.


I think there are 3 or 4 other reports of this on icmag now. Going to call get my shit changed I suppose.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

Do it now! They attempted 3 other transactions that got stopped. It's gone to securiies now to get reviewed. I'm lucky... they could have cleaned me out.


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

Just got my cc # changed. New card on the way. Thanks for the info. Figured I do it sooner rather than later 

Used Attitude for 12 years and never a problem. Sad times.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I have posted about it and I also have a LVTK smelling like lemon candy to lemon pound cake/lemon muffins. I am about to post some pics I took recently I think I have an LVTK pic in there I will put up. She hasn't liked the soil a whole lot this run(All my plants got overlimed, way overestimated cal/mag needs). I have some other pics of the cackleberry that are a joke in a great way.


@sourgummy thanks!


Heisengrow said:


> It was the CV LVTK fems and it was one seed I popped cause I needed an extra female to fill in a 6 plant system i had.that plant was crazy man.
> Check out the main branch on it.it was growing so fast that fatty got stretch Mark's haha.i still have 4 of those seeds left
> View attachment 4135369


holy shit, I will pick some up this week, that’s a hell of a story. Thanks for the information.

Oof, I misspoke about payofix, they seemed okay to me, but I was talking out my ass. They have a New York phone number and no business name listed in NY. There are reports elsewhere of similar stuff. Worthy of investigation. Many banks will block transactions drawn on international banks which is usually how they get you. Call your banks and ask them to put a block on international unless requested otherwise.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 13, 2018)

Ok i know all the drama has passed..... fucking yawn.

Here is my view....

@Gu~ i havent been ripped from you (but i paid in cash)
You have given excellent service, truthfully i havent had ANY SERVICE ISSUES.(not including card fuckups)

You have good prices on genetics (although the auctions really spoil everyone to not wanting a $150+ pack of seeds excellent strategy)

And from what ive seen from people on here the gear is generally good .

Myself im in the first round of gps gear and they all look great if not all looking the same haha

Now all that good stuff said .


I think its real good of you to want to buy back anyone who "doubts" their packs

But thats not really the point is it?

I mean its great youll buy back your packs.

but what if i wanted to pop them and they go full balls do i still get a refund ? If so im satisfied with that part of the service.

I dont wana get into my veiw on the whole breeder guy fiasco

But im glad i got what i got when i did and im also glad i didnt get everything if that makes sense.


Not trying to slam anyone just my ol 2


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 13, 2018)

Holy fuck I thought that was BS on another forum
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=291936&page=91


Glad the CC I used has been cancelled long ago 

Cheers


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

I have text alerting on the card I used with GPS and payofix, I have made 3 purchases and so far no issues, no false charges etc.. I will monitor my card as i always do, that is why I set up the text me each time it is used feature. Both Chase and Discover have this feature I suggest you turn it on, then as soon as you see a change you didn't authorize call the card holder and no issues.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Watch out boys. I just got burned on 600 bones for a charge on my cc I only used on green point gear. It had a zero balance on it 3 months ago and only bought seeds with it. Payoffix is a scam..
> They sold my info.


Thanks man
I canceled my card


----------



## Cold$moke (May 13, 2018)

As a side note my glg and sol orders have arrived haha

Both excellent service as well


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

People are shitty. Cover your asses out there boys. Cash or prepaid cc are probably best. Check your balances... call the companies if shit isn't lining up straight. Cancel that shit if you made alot of orders like I did. Just get a new card with new numbers. I should have made one big order instead of 8 small ones. Those auctions are like crack to us seed junkies. I wish I could reverse scam those assholes and buy every seed I ever wanted on their dime. Let them see how that feels.... dicks.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 13, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> First run of Deputy chopped and looks very tasty..


What kind of smell are you getting on the Deputy's? How long did they flower?
I have 3 in veg still haven't shown sex, Hoping for at least two females.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> People are shitty. Cover your asses out there boys. *Cash or prepaid cc* are probably best. Check your balances... call the companies if shit isn't lining up straight. Cancel that shit if you made alot of orders like I did. Just get a new card with new numbers. I should have made one big order instead of 8 small ones. Those auctions are like crack to us seed junkies. I wish I could reverse scam those assholes and buy every seed I ever wanted on their dime. Let them see how that feels.... dicks.


I would think cc would be the best.. nothing beats most the major banks fraud protection.. I see a janky charge and I dispute.. lose $0. 

Send cash thru mail...  idk. I sent cash to nirvana once in 05 for sum white widow for my hippy neighbor and beenbid a few years ago. Both came thru but do it enough times and you're bound to catch snake eyes.. In 04-05 it was a rush waiting for the little "magazine" to come and picking out the strains.. you didn't have other choices like you do now.. you sent in cash and waited.. but sending currency thru the mail is like loaning $$.. dont do it unless you can afford to lose it or are a sadomasochist. 

most prepaid ccs and debit cards also have sum levels of fraud protection but you usually have to fill out sum paperwork and _wait _to get your money back. If something does happen you are without that money until they decide if they are going to give it back to you.


imo cc is the safest/easiest/best way to purchase most anything... fwiw doesn't appear to be any suspicious charges since my 420 order.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

Well I haven't been on in a few days, just read through about 30 pages. Not sure what to say but my purple punch and gorilla glue should be showing sex within a week or two tops so I'll keep the thread posted on what happens.. this could get interesting. 

Purple Punch:
One was a complete mutant, wouldn't grow vertically, winding twisted leaves bunched together. 

Gorilla Glue: 
Most of these gorilla glues have nice structure. I found it a bit odd that someone said there gg wasn't very branchy and someone else said that's typical of gg. Mine are more on the branchy side though.  

2 of each, Mimosa, Gelato, and Dos-si-dos.
Considering that most of my current plants are these s1's, if they are bunk I will not be happy. Time is precious, it better not be wasted time.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

I hear you dude. There's a couple righteous seed shops within a half hour drive of me and they like cash as much as I do..the problem is, if you want the elite American lines where I am you have to deal with A) credit cards. I don't want to but I will if I have to. B) The fucking border. Those assholes have taken more than their fair share over the years. 
I'm not comfortable sending $ across the border because again... The border services are a bunch of thieving rat bastards. The fraudsters are shit too. My claim is in... They are reviewing it, hopefully I won't have to pay but I might, and if I Do, well it's my fault for playing the game. I'm just saying play the game smarter. Buy a prepaid cc. Put a couple hundred on there before the next big drop. Don't be stupid with your money. Cover your ass because for every 1 honest person out there... there are 14 other pieces of shit that are trying to stick it in without the common courtsey of a reach around. Know what I'm saying man


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I hear you dude. There's a couple righteous seed shops within a half hour drive of me and they like cash as much as I do..the problem is, if you want the elite American lines where I am you have to deal with A) credit cards. I don't want to but I will if I have to. B) The fucking border. Those assholes have taken more than their fair share over the years.
> I'm not comfortable sending $ across the border because again... The border services are a bunch of thieving rat bastards. The fraudsters are shit too. My claim is in... They are reviewing it, hopefully I won't have to pay but I might, and if I Do, well it's my fault for playing the game. I'm just saying play the game smarter. Buy a prepaid cc. Put a couple hundred on there before the next big drop. Don't be stupid with your money. Cover your ass because for every 1 honest person out there... there are 14 other pieces of shit that are trying to stick it in without the common courtsey of a reach around. Know what I'm saying man


I am pretty sure it’s a lot more like a power curve, the 80/20 rule. 10% are saintly and would give you their shirt, 10% are slimy evil fucks and the other 80% of us are a mix of the two, just regular people who fuck up, have good days and bad, etc.

Not sure about payofix...hope nobody gets shafted, in the end, so to speak.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 13, 2018)

If you set up alerts and have a reputable card you aren't liable for anything, sometimes they will decide they are sending you a new card but mostly they just kick the thieving fuckers in the balls and they never get paid and I never get charged, If I do I call them up, charge is reversed and my card will never be defrauded but that account again. Never, Never use a bank card, CC have a lot of built in protection that an ATM will take you months to recover from and your cash will be gone from your bank account during that time. Where as a good reputable CC will just had a hold on the credit for that amount, (much easier to deal with IMO).


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am pretty sure it’s a lot more like a power curve, the 80/20 rule. 10% are saintly and would give you their shirt, 10% are slimy evil fucks and the other 80% of us are a mix of the two, just regular people who fuck up, have good days and bad, etc.
> 
> Not sure about payofix...hope nobody gets shafted, in the end, so to speak.


I love my dog more then I like most people. You might be right, I've seen guys literally pull a shirt off their back to give it some one and there is definitely a good mix of people out there but I believe there is quite a few greasy lazy shyster MFer's that are just looking for an angle at any opportunity they get. How many scam artists call you? My wife almost fell for a dude pretending to be the Canada revenue agency. I got burned by the dude in Toronto "trying to get home." I laughed at the "weed " he sold me. Ive seen em all... but everytime it happens it lowers my faith in people.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> If you set up alerts and have a reputable card you aren't liable for anything, sometimes they will decide they are sending you a new card but mostly they just kick the thieving fuckers in the balls and they never get paid and I never get charged, If I do I call them up, charge is reversed and my card will never be defrauded but that account again. Never, Never use a bank card, CC have a lot of built in protection that an ATM will take you months to recover from and your cash will be gone from your bank account during that time. Where as a good reputable CC will just had a hold on the credit for that amount, (much easier to deal with IMO).


I'm pretty sure thats what is gonna happen to me... it was a major card. I caught the shenanigans pretty quickly and I've been a awesome customer to them but again.. if i do eat the charge it won't kill me and thank God those assholes don't have my bank account info.i refuse to use online debit... thats just crazy talk


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> said there gg wasn't very branchy


Hello! Yes It was I who said my GG#4 was not very branchy, yours do look a bit more branchy than mine, but even yours I would not consider to be really 'branchy'. Not that there arent any branches, but none of the branches look like they will become very beefy.

GG#4


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This is not true.
> 
> 
> Period.
> ...



Gu, 


We've had issues in the past. You actually refused to help me out. I was pretty put off by that and decided not to trust your gear in my tent. I wasn't able to get the strains I wanted, some for medical reasons, because you refused to budge. It was more important that you make as much money as possible than that you send out one last single-seed order. I'll never forget that and it informs how I see this incident. I, like so many people, was blown away by how many of the S1s had genetics not available anywhere else. I forgot that if something seems like it's too good to be, it probably is. 


At the very least, I think you need to explain your process more. 


You appear to be skirting a few issues and pointing the finger at other people. I haven't read every post, but I've read enough to understand the essential questions to be asked: 


Did you personally run every one of these strains at least once before selling them? 


Did you personally run and provide pictures of a single one of the strains you sold as fem? 


Can you please provide pictures of the grows you did for all the S1s? 


Given that you purchased from a state where growers can test their weed, can you please provide the testing reports for the fem strains you sold from SAG? 


If you haven't done those runs, if you have not personally popped and flowered a 10 pack of every one of the strains, if you bought bulk seeds from a state that allows people to do testing but did not ask for tests, you have no leg to stand on. Period. 


For all anyone knows, SAG could have bought mexican brick weed, sorted out similar looking seeds seeds, and then labeled them with names of popular strains. Just to get one over on a stupid lick. 


Your argument, currently, is that you flew to another state; met a person for a few hours; "looked him in the eye" like you're the human lie-detector from Lie To Me; made bulk purchases of products of various strains which you did not personally run before buying; decided not to run any of the strains after buying in bulk; and then started selling the product as fem when it wasn't, when you didn't test it, and when you didn’t run it.


Did I miss something? Can someone post the links to the threads of Gu's where he proves that he ran everyone of the new strains from a brand-new breeder? 


Gu, it seems like you got burned. The man you purchased from is hawking his garbage online for half after he became made aware that the fem seeds weren't legitimate. That is hardly the conduct of a respectable businessman. 


Seems like your human-lie-detector was off, and your customer base got screwed. You may refund the cost of seeds, but how about the power and time wasted on bullshit? How do you give someone an entire crop back? You can't. 


I hope you go back and read the post from the person who dropped $1000 on seeds he uses to grow for a child with seizures. That is disgusting. If you deliberately fucked up people’s grows… If you deliberately scammed people by not being sure you released good product...


***


I'm sure you don't remember me. I was upset first by your switching from single seed to 10 packs because, given the fact that you are not an established brick-and-mortar business, I wanted to be able to try things out before investing significant funds. At best, there was a chance that your gear would be different than I expected. At worst, you deliberately sold bunk products. Your website switched from single seeds to 10 packs overnight before I could finish my order. Literally, I emailed you one day (1 day!) after the website change. 


You absolutely refused to help me out. Refused to budge. More of the "period!" nonsense. Like you casting ad hominem attacks against people who were providing possible explanations for why this happened. Like you saying "period" at the end of a sentence will scare people away from figuring this out. Kind of lame. Now this shit is happening? 


Do you personally grow every single strain you sell to other people? 


Did you sell product to customers that you had not personally grown? 


Those are the only questions that matter to me. 


Getting tough online when you are in the wrong is lame. Period. Failing to disclose your process for purchasing the seeds is lame. Period. You sold bunk shit. Period. 


The very thing I thought about your company: that you might sell gear which you did not lab test or personally run, turned out to be true. Period. Full stop! 


***


If someone can post proof that Gu ran every one of these strains, or even one of these strains, I’ll consider revising. 


I could never remove the portion where I explain that Gu switched from single seed to 10 packs and absolutely refused to accommodate me. I was right. Every single dispensary in Colorado is required to have tests done for the strains they sell. Gu charges the same price as dispensaries, (often more), doesn't have a store, and isn't required to provide proof of product. That's why this is happening. Even my girlfriend, after hearing about the kid with seizures, think’s you’re a jerk for not running a tighter ship. She doesn’t know anything about growing and she knows your standards should be better than this.


Gu, you also haven't been clear. Did you personally see his facility? Did you really meet a guy at an IHOP for a few hours then start selling his gear? Was it over pancakes? Did you have chocolate chip or blueberry? 


Accusations are flying because you sold fake shit. Period. Accept responsibility for it. Period. You're blaming others for catching you, for being angry about being sold fake shit into which they invested time and money, and for having the audacity to post their experiences on here. 


How will you refund the energy they used vegging males? How will you go back in time and give them seeds that aren't shit? People wasted time vegging garbage plants; your offer to refund their seeds doesn't change a thing. They are out 1-2 months because of this. 


I ended up grabbing 2 of the 6 strains I wanted from you. In truth, I haven't been willing to remove any of my main genetics (gathered from reputable, lab tested dispensaries in Colorado) because the way you behaved during that exchanged left me sour. I have one of your strains going to see what happens. Before this, I was hesitant to use your genetics for more than a single plant. Now, knowing how little effort you put into these S1s, how can anyone trust your work? 


This, in combination with the way you refused to budge for small growers not willing to drop $500+ on untested genetics, doesn't inspire confidence. You have some serious explaining to do. Many people mention how great the customer service is. I had a terrible experience and have chosen to not trust your work because of it. 


This business is about trust. You burned your customers and are now getting tough with them because they are trying to provide or find explanations for what happened. Go ten pages back and read the post from the guy growing for a kid with seizures. You screwed him. It’s disgusting.


Gu, what you did was disgusting. As others have noted, it would take nothing for you to only sell seeds you can personally verify. People lost more than money. You fucked up grows going towards medical problems simply because you didn’t want to verify your shit. You saw the names everyone wants: GG, WC, etc, and for the sake of profit you completely lost sight of what matters.


At the end of the day, even if this does blow over, even if by some miracle SAG wasn’t scamming people, you deliberately conducted business in a way that could screw your client base. You sold shit you hadn’t tested because you wanted to be first to market with strains not currently and readily available. You got taken, and so did your customers.


----------



## Oblazer (May 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I would think cc would be the best.. nothing beats most the major banks fraud protection.. I see a janky charge and I dispute.. lose $0.
> 
> Send cash thru mail...  idk. I sent cash to nirvana once in 05 for sum white widow for my hippy neighbor and beenbid a few years ago. Both came thru but do it enough times and you're bound to catch snake eyes.. In 04-05 it was a rush waiting for the little "magazine" to come and picking out the strains.. you didn't have other choices like you do now.. you sent in cash and waited.. but sending currency thru the mail is like loaning $$.. dont do it unless you can afford to lose it or are a sadomasochist.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm paranoid but I hate leaving any kind of trail , even living in a legal state . I just know all my GPS orders I've sent cash ...

usually ben franklins . I've been good , don't use tracking or anything. Just a good old 49 cent stamp gets it done.

I'll just use a security envelope plus I cover the cash with a couple layers of lined paper criss crossed . Just how I do it


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 13, 2018)

i have a couple of texas butter's in 12/12 now.

this is the largest. the second plant is only about 5 inches tall and just placed into 12/12 tonight to join the other.


----------



## greywind (May 13, 2018)

So many bunched up panties in here, lol. Where's my popcorn?

p.s. Who fucks with S1's anyway? Silly rabbits, trix are for kids.


----------



## nc208 (May 13, 2018)

Damn @Sour Wreck thats a clean looking setup.

Colorado dude, your post is way too long, wtf.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

My panties are non existent!!! Haha. Just looking out for the brothers. I don't know what everyone else's problems are.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Damn @Sour Wreck thats a clean looking setup.
> 
> Colorado dude, your post is way too long, wtf.


thanks

it's my new RDWC system. brand new. forget the survival blankets on the wall. temporary, until i can put up white plastic paneling. they were better than raw OSB board, lol...

just added a sour wreck and another texas butter up front. the other TB and ghost train haze have really exploded in growth over 3 days. they have doubled in size. 

soon, i will add 4 more tubs and a second control rez.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thanks
> 
> it's my new RDWC system. brand new. forget the survival blankets on the wall. temporary, until i can put up white plastic paneling. they were better than raw OSB board, lol...
> 
> ...


Super clean...I like it!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 13, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Maybe I'm paranoid but I hate leaving any kind of trail , even living in a legal state . I just know all my GPS orders I've sent cash ...
> 
> usually ben franklins . I've been good , don't use tracking or anything. Just a good old 49 cent stamp gets it done.
> 
> I'll just use a security envelope plus I cover the cash with a couple layers of lined paper criss crossed . Just how I do it



I feel ya.. that's pretty much what i did myself. i just saw a forensic file where they caught sum nazi from a 50+ year old fingerprint on a postcard.. not sure exactly what that has to do with this but.. trails are everywhere  and someone else is _usually_ making a *bigger *one.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Damn @Sour Wreck thats a clean looking setup.
> 
> Colorado dude, your post is way too long, wtf.


You read it? What did you think about the part where a child with seizures will go without medicine? Are that guy and that kid to be ignored as well? Do you think his post was too long too? 

Gu should begin with the assumption that every single sale is for a medical or critical issue.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 13, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Super clean...I like it!


thanks man


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

For those with short attention spans, is this short enough?

From whytewidow on page 866: 
"I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck."

That's a man clearly stating that Gu's failure to assure quality has impacted a grow for a child with a seizure disorder. You're a sociopath if you laugh that off. 

I have no idea how you people simply dismiss this as business as usual. To charge these prices and not do everything possible to assure quality is a joke. 

Again, here are the questions:

Did Gu grow everyone of the new strains before putting them to market? 

Did Gu grow a single one of the new strains before putting them to market?

Has Gu ever purchased, grown and sold anything from this grower before?

This is about people with medical disabilities; I have them as well. It is disgusting to see what some of you will rationalize. 

Please. Explain how this is too long. Explain how ripping off disabled people is ok.

Let Gu come out and unequivocally explain how he sold seeds from a person whose stuff he has never grown a single time. 

Only time will tell. Like I said, I'm willing to revise if wrong. But I'm not wrong. Whether or not any of these S1s amount to anything, Gu sold shit he had never run simply because he wanted to be first to market with highly coveted strains. 

Gu charged 100 dollars for seeds he's never grown, from someone he just met.

Am I wrong about any of this? 

People put serious money down for these seeds from both GU and SAG. People made this decision based on Gu's word as a businessman. It is being alleged that Gu never once grew the S1s and that he has never grown anything from SAG. 

If I am wrong about either of those assertions, please provide evidence to show Gu has grown SAG's shit in the past. Also, provide proof Gu grew the S1s before selling them to his client base. 

If he didn't do those things, he ripped people off. Period.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2018)

The entitlement is strong with this one, yes


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> For those with short attention spans, is this short enough?
> 
> From whytewidow on page 866:
> "I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck."
> ...


you make sum good points.. but the double spacing be killin me. 
Seriously tho, put a few of those lines together into a paragraph and maybe Ill be able to read it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> For those with short attention spans, is this short enough?
> 
> From whytewidow on page 866:
> "I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck."
> ...


Still a bit long for me ,


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Hello! Yes It was I who said my GG#4 was not very branchy, yours do look a bit more branchy than mine, but even yours I would not consider to be really 'branchy'. Not that there arent any branches, but none of the branches look like they will become very beefy.
> 
> GG#4
> View attachment 4135553
> ...


Is yours showing preflowers yet?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> These will be a Greenpoint Seeds product, with the same type of backing and quality you'd expect to get from any other GPS product.
> Yes these are made in a different garden (In Santa Cruz), by thumbs more capable than mine. All of the seeds have been tested and all of the pictures used were from the S1's. Honestly a lot more than I can say about my own seeds. Very happy to be able to offer such a good product, I mean these are some real top notch strains.
> 
> Wedding Cake #7 S1 - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Feminized Seeds)


This is what Gu had to say about SAG and his S1’s. I too believed I had seen Gu say he had toured his facility but now I can not find that post. 

Regardless, who did the testing? Did Gu, or did he just take SAG’s word for it? Did he actually see the plants or are these just pictures passed on from SAG?


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The entitlement is strong with this one, yes


Say whatever you want. Until Gu provides proof that he ran the product before selling it, he screwed people.



Mr.Estrain said:


> The entitlement is strong with this one, yes


Again, that's an ad hominem. You are in no way addressing the argument as presented. 

You are attacking the person, not the argument. 

I'm hardly the first person to state that if Gu failed to perform due diligence, then he deliberately fucked people. 

I made that last post about as short as possible for those of you inclined to think with a corrupt heart, instead of a rational, logical process. Instead of addressing the issue at hand you attack the person presenting the argument. What you are doing is the hallmark of lazy logic. It's pathetic. 

In this instance, the person discussing their issue was a grower for a child with a seizure disorder. 

@Gu, do you believe whytewidow was being entitled for saying what he did? Have you responded personally to whytewidow and made things right yet? Have you posted pictures from the previous grows you've done with SAG's stuff? Have you posted pictures from grows of these strains? Have you posted test results from the California grown seeds? 

I was minutes away from purchasing GG and WC and am glad I didn't. 

I think it's a completely reasonable thing to ask Gu about his process. Did SAG provide tests results, given that the public can have their weed tested? Did Gu grow any of these strains from flower before selling them? Has he ever grown anything from SAG before? 

Am I the only one who thinks this is shady, and that these questions are an appropriate place to start? 

@Gu, so far, you aren't clearing things up. Just answer the questions. Have you grown his stuff? Have you grown this stuff? Have you ever seen a test from him? 

If anyone knows of better or additional questions to ask, feel free to post them.


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Is yours showing preflowers yet?


Yes it is a female.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> For those with short attention spans, is this short enough?
> 
> From whytewidow on page 866:
> "I bought 8 10 packs from this fuck. And 2 or 3 packs from @Gu~ if this shit is true. Ima be fukn pissed. I paid a hundo for each fukn pack from him. Man I grow for a kid so he can have a normal fukn life from seizures. I live in a non legal state. And do this to help a close family friend son. And this dude got me for 8 stacks. And 200 from gu. I'm a grand into this fuck."
> ...


So you've followed and followed this thread while despising the company by the sounds of it and basically being a ghost to the activity(atleast i dont believe I've ever seen you comment or like comments since I subbed on it), then there's a bit of controversy and you come out the wood work opening the floodgates? You really don't have better things to do?


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Still a bit long for me ,


lol. Ahh.. I'll get it eventually.. Better?


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The entitlement is strong with this one, yes


He does have a point tho. But I'm new to GPS so I really don't know wtf is going on. I'm getting this from all the posts I'm seeing:

1) Gu met some guy, believed what he had was real and put them up on his site for purchase with pictures and all. The buyers, salivating at good genetics, bought up what he had believing they would get all females with possible herms because of the genetics.

2) A few people got outright males with pics and all. Stories started about bunk seeds being sold in large lots from one person to another.

3) Gu posts a few things about stories not being true and everything is legit. That we should all relax and if we are not happy to send them back for a full refund.

4) Many seeds on the GPS website suddenly vanish.

Then citizenofcolorado posts and asks a few legit questions about how these seeds were obtained. He was not angry or abusive. (maybe a bit whiney about single seeds over a 10 pack, IMO). These questions were pretty good and should not make anyone upset.

1) Did Gu grow everyone of the new strains before putting them to market?

2) Did Gu grow a single one of the new strains before putting them to market?

3) Has Gu ever purchased, grown and sold anything from this grower before?

and I'll add one of my own............

4) Where did the pics and descriptions come from if he didn't grow them out?

I'm only looking at this logically here because of what I have read. IMO, something IS a little fishy. Maybe a small percent, maybe a large percent.

Gu said they were legit and many people here trust him. I have no reason to believe he would lie due to this fact. On the other hand no one is perfect. So if Gu did grow these out and put up the pictures and descriptions then we have nothing to worry about right? Only he knows.


----------



## Wilksey (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Gu should begin with the assumption that every single sale is for a medical or critical issue.


I don't agree with that at all.

Medicinal anything will have way higher protocols and standards than simply recreational shit, or at least it should. You don't treat your living room as if it was an operating room in a hospital, and you don't treat an operating room in a hospital the same as your living room.

If you want med standards and products, then deal specifically with med seed suppliers and sellers. To my knowledge, GPS hasn't presented itself as a med service, but simply as a seed site that sells rec seeds for rec growers.


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Well I haven't been on in a few days, just read through about 30 pages. Not sure what to say but my purple punch and gorilla glue should be showing sex within a week or two tops so I'll keep the thread posted on what happens.. this could get interesting.
> 
> Purple Punch:
> One was a complete mutant, wouldn't grow vertically, winding twisted leaves bunched together.View attachment 4135498 View attachment 4135505
> ...


Not sure how familiar you are with the strain so if you find you have to search through phenos just look for the combo of red petioles, leaf twist and gassy smell in veg. Thats probably gonna be your closest to a clone only GG4 cut. She has some looong legs on her in prefower too so give lots of head room. She'll stretch into week 3 of flip.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I don't agree with that at all.
> 
> Medicinal anything will have way higher protocols and standards than simply recreational shit, or at least it should. You don't treat your living room as if it was an operating room in a hospital, and you don't treat an operating room in a hospital the same as your living room.
> 
> If you want med standards and products, then deal specifically with med seed suppliers and sellers. To my knowledge, GPS hasn't presented itself as a med service, but simply as a seed site that sells rec seeds for rec growers.


You're distorting the intention of medical as used. I wasn't implying that the grow was a medical grow, licensed through the state and operating as business.

I used medical in the way that whytewidow used it, when saying that he was growing for a person with a medical issue. That is what I stated in saying that I grew for medical reasons too. Thanks for helping me clarify. If anyone assumed that whytewidow was talking about growing Gu's weed in a medical facility in a state that does not have medical marijuana, I don't know how to help you. You are deliberately not understanding what you read or what these threads are about. 

@Wilksey, did you really believe that whytewidow was growing in a licensed medical facility in a state that does not have legal weed? I get that online communication can be difficult, but that seems to be a deliberate misinterpretation in an attempt simply to find a counter argument. 

It's easy to find a single sentence, take it out of context, and feel like you've won. I think that's counter-productive and, with regard to the situation at hand:

This is exactly what I said. 

"
You read it? What did you think about the part where a child with seizures will go without medicine? Are that guy and that kid to be ignored as well? Do you think his post was too long too? 

Gu should begin with the assumption that every single sale is for a medical or critical issue." 

It's like you completely ignored the first three sentences in order to form you own interpretation of what was said.


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

does GPS offer a pure stardawg seed?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> does GPS offer a pure stardawg seed?


There’s Stardawg BX1 testers going out soon, so maybe next yr


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

cool i'll be interested to see those testers grown out


----------



## HamNEggs (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> does GPS offer a pure stardawg seed?


Not that I have seen but I sure am wanting to cross one of the original GPS strains to some Underdawg x Stardawg I have from Hazeman. Time to start chucking!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I don't agree with that at all.
> 
> Medicinal anything will have way higher protocols and standards than simply recreational shit, or at least it should. You don't treat your living room as if it was an operating room in a hospital, and you don't treat an operating room in a hospital the same as your living room.
> 
> If you want med standards and products, then deal specifically with med seed suppliers and sellers. To my knowledge, GPS hasn't presented itself as a med service, but simply as a seed site that sells rec seeds for rec growers.


And NONE of the S1s being sold would be good picks for treating a seizure disorder.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

It's because every single seed sale doesn't have to be thought of as a medical seed sale. Green point is based in Colorado if I'm not mistaken... one of the several states that are REC. I'm sure that alot of his sales are based on medicinal, maybe even half, but to say that everything should be based on your way of thinking is slightly convoluted. Should he have tested, yes, should there have been research done, yes, but should he assume that every single seed he releases is going to help a sick kid or a recovering cancer patient? Maybe in a perfect world, but alot of people just like to smoke pot... that's the bottom line. There are alot of pot smokers out there and he's supplying a product to the general masses. Hypodermic needles supply heroin as much as they supply blood transfusions... think about that for a second


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure how familiar you are with the strain so if you find you have to search through phenos just look for the combo of red petioles, leaf twist and gassy smell in veg. Thats probably gonna be your closest to a clone only GG4 cut. She has some looong legs on her in prefower too so give lots of head room. She'll stretch into week 3 of flip.


I appreciate that info man. No I'm not real sure on the different phenotypes to look for with these s1's. Just being in an illegal state where I have no access to cuts I know that getting a hold of some of these renowned strains would be key so I took the dive. 
Honestly even if I find the mother or father phenos I'd be happy because it should all be solid enough stuff. 
What would sour me big time is for the seeds too turn out to be garbage. If they are what they're advertised as, even if you don't get a pheno of the true cut, it should still be some solid quality.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not sure how familiar you are with the strain so if you find you have to search through phenos just look for the combo of red petioles, leaf twist and gassy smell in veg. Thats probably gonna be your closest to a clone only GG4 cut. She has some looong legs on her in prefower too so give lots of head room. She'll stretch into week 3 of flip.


Leaf twist? The gg clone puts out twisty leaves as a normality?


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Honestly even if I find the mother or father phenos


an s1 doesn't have a father


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> And NONE of the S1s being sold would be good picks for treating a seizure disorder.


http://testedweed.com/shop/hybrid/gorilla-glue-strain/

Here is a review of Gorilla Glue, from a dispensary which provides test results, which explicitly states that Gorilla Glue is used for relieving spasms and seizures. 

That was found as the second search result on the first page of google after typing, "gorilla glue seizure review." 

Were you really so interested in being right that you didn't perform a (single) google search? 

That took literally 30 seconds. Were you unable or unwilling to do the research necessary to find it? 

I'm going to operate under the assumption that you are honest in saying you didn't know of and couldn't possibly find evidence of one of the S1s being used for seizures, and that you did not callously attempt to invalidate an argument from a grower about which strain works for the people he provided medicine to. So, I'll continue going through all the S1s and posting their usefulness regarding seizures and epilepsy.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 13, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> What kind of smell are you getting on the Deputy's? How long did they flower?
> I have 3 in veg still haven't shown sex, Hoping for at least two females.


~65 days for one girl. All cloudy. To be honest I haven't smelled for a strawberry smell due to the whole room smells of various fruits. This has been the fruitiest run for me ever. It appears to be a stardog leaner structure wise. I'll report back in a few days.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> an s1 doesn't have a father


I know that, but can't it show the traits and phenos of the father of the original cut? That's what I was meaning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Say whatever you want. Until Gu provides proof that he ran the product before selling it, he screwed people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you always assume the worst? 
Have you ever made a mistake? 

If GU trusted someone he shouldn't have, he's probably talking to his lawyer about legal options. 
This is going to cost a pretty penny. 

But you won't give him the benefit of the doubt -- and it's all because he refused to sell you *one* seed.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 13, 2018)

I think I would be looking toward CBD strains for any kind of medical value. I haven't looked much at Gorilla Glue but of the times I have it was much higher in THC not CBD. Also I would value a medical doctor's view on what is considered medical. To me that link could be the same thing you are complaining about which is people just trying to make a quick buck by saying whatever to get the sale. If you only spent 30 seconds you really haven't done your due diligence in presenting your case either. On a more positive note I do agree with many of the points you presented.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> http://testedweed.com/shop/hybrid/gorilla-glue-strain/
> 
> Here is a review of Gorilla Glue, from a dispensary which provides test results, which explicitly states that Gorilla Glue is used for relieving spasms and seizures.
> 
> ...


Nope, gorilla glue isn't a good choice for seizures. 
Not enough CBD. 

Tell me google expert, do you even know what a neuro insulator is?


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

yeah i wouldn't be giving a child high THC strains just for epilepsy, it's CBD they need, and hemp CBD is legal across all 50 states as a dietary supplement and easily obtainable online in 99% isolate form


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I think I would be looking toward CBD strains for any kind of medical value. I haven't looked much at Gorilla Glue but of the times I have it was much higher in THC not CBD. Also I would value a medical doctor's view on what is considered medical. To me that link could be the same thing you are complaining about which is people just trying to make a quick buck by saying whatever to get the sale. If you only spent 30 seconds you really haven't done your due diligence in presenting your case either. On a more positive note I do agree with many of the points you presented.


You are exactly correct. 
Our google expert got caught up in marketing hype...


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tell me google expert, do you even know what a neuro insulator is?


Isn't that the blaster that Hans Solo used?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I don't agree with that at all.
> 
> Medicinal anything will have way higher protocols and standards than simply recreational shit, or at least it should. You don't treat your living room as if it was an operating room in a hospital, and you don't treat an operating room in a hospital the same as your living room.
> 
> If you want med standards and products, then deal specifically with med seed suppliers and sellers. To my knowledge, GPS hasn't presented itself as a med service, but simply as a seed site that sells rec seeds for rec growers.


Sittin there dabbin while doin heart surgery.. got burn holes all on his jacket and shit. "nurse please heat up the quartz"


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How about this. Just so you know where my head is at.
> 
> If you are unsure about what you have, send it back.
> 
> ...


I have brought pp and maverick from ~gu and a pack of Tennessee kush from cannaventure I'm yet to pop any yet as having only just received them but my emails and dealings with gu were first class ....We can all tell stories but without 100% proof and evidence to back it up we shouldn't be adding to the rumours.
Carry on....


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> It's because every single seed sale doesn't have to be thought of as a medical seed sale. Green point is based in Colorado if I'm not mistaken... one of the several states that are REC. I'm sure that alot of his sales are based on medicinal, maybe even half, but to say that everything should be based on your way of thinking is slightly convoluted. Should he have tested, yes, should there have been research done, yes, but should he assume that every single seed he releases is going to help a sick kid or a recovering cancer patient? Maybe in a perfect world, but alot of people just like to smoke pot... that's the bottom line. There are alot of pot smokers out there and he's supplying a product to the general masses. Hypodermic needles supply heroin as much as they supply blood transfusions... think about that for a second


It's funny that you don't realize I said medical or critical. You seem to think I was talking about a medical market. Are there critical marijuana markets? You're assuming that I was talking about a medical market yet you are failing to resolve whether or not there are critical markets. Your interpretation of my statement only makes sense if you do not quote me fully, and leave out the fact that I said "medical or critical." You should quote me directly so as to avoid this confusion. 

I would ask you to actually read what I wrote, not someone else's summary. I posted the original message and an edit which clarified my position before you wrote this. You're taking what I said out of context. Every single discussion of a medical use was related to whytewidow's comment. He lives in a state which does not have any form of weed. Both he and I were using medical in the context of the desired end us, not the method of growing or procurement. 

I was not saying that whytewidow, as a person living in state with no legal weed, was operating a licensed medical facility. I was saying that if you operate under the assumption that every one of your customers uses weed for some critical or medical reason, you are less inclined to cut corners. Knowing your product will be used for a patient with a severe medical issue, whether or not one is in a legal state and getting product through a medical dispensary, makes one less inclined to screw your customers. 

It's not just a dude growing to move as much product as possible, in which case ripping him off would represent a certain level of depravity. If the producer beings with the assumption that every end user has a medical or critical issue, like cancer, childhood epilepsy, aids, etc, it represents an entirely different level of depravity to not implement strict quality controls. 

In short, just above someone talked about a stardawg bx1. Why would Gu test it? Why not just breed the seeds, never test them once, and send them to everyone? 

Why would Gu implement stricter quality controls for his work than for the work of others? 

My point was that if Gu knew every one of his seeds might be going to a kid with cancer, he would be more likely to implement strict quality control measures. 

I'm glad we can agree on 90% of things though. The other 10% appears to have been a miscommunication. There is no such thing as a critical market. My words were "medical or critical." Your interpretation of my statement only makes sense if you leave that fact out.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sittin there dabbin while doin heart surgery.. got burn holes all on his jacket and shit. "nurse please heat up the quartz"


I need ten cc's of the gods green crack sap STAT!! Hahaha


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

I feel for the seller. First the males seeds. Then the weird stories about bunk seeds being sold in huge lots. Then the credit cards that were used to purchase said seeds got stolen and used by "whoever".

This is like the 3 strikes yer OUT type of shit that can fuck you up badly. I hope he comes out of this ok, I really do.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Id love to see any type of picture from this facility you toured @Gu~ you gonna tell me all these hours you spent in this giant weed factory and you didn't take one single cell pic. I call bullshit. I'm sry. But I trust a friend I've known For years over you, who is running business to make money. Jus how it is. Just one picture


Your sounding like u wanna see ~gu fail ?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you always assume the worst?
> Have you ever made a mistake?
> 
> If GU trusted someone he shouldn't have, he's probably talking to his lawyer about legal options.
> ...


Well said.


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I know that, but can't it show the traits and phenos of the father of the original cut? That's what I was meaning.


With S1's, there will be some variance between plants, but they should all be pretty close to the reversed plant in smells, traits and characteristics etc.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

You guys are childish. Unable to respond logically, you resort to emoticons and ad hominems . 

The list of questions is growing. It's on page 874. No matter what you think of me and how I communicate, no one can dispute that due diligence was not performed. 

Here is the list of pertinent information.
Hotwire: 
"
1) Gu met some guy, believed what he had was real and put them up on his site for purchase with pictures and all. The buyers, salivating at good genetics, bought up what he had believing they would get all females with possible herms because of the genetics.

2) A few people got outright males with pics and all. Stories started about bunk seeds being sold in large lots from one person to another.

3) Gu posts a few things about stories not being true and everything is legit. That we should all relax and if we are not happy to send them back for a full refund.

4) Many seeds on the GPS website suddenly vanish.

Then citizenofcolorado posts and asks a few legit questions about how these seeds were obtained. He was not angry or abusive. (maybe a bit whiney about single seeds over a 10 pack, IMO). These questions were pretty good and should not make anyone upset.

1) Did Gu grow everyone of the new strains before putting them to market?

2) Did Gu grow a single one of the new strains before putting them to market?

3) Has Gu ever purchased, grown and sold anything from this grower before?

and I'll add one of my own............

4) Where did the pics and descriptions come from if he didn't grow them out?

I'm only looking at this logically here because of what I have read. IMO, something IS a little fishy. Maybe a small percent, maybe a large percent.

Gu said they were legit and many people here trust him. I have no reason to believe he would lie due to this fact. On the other hand no one is perfect. So if Gu did grow these out and put up the pictures and descriptions then we have nothing to worry about right? Only he knows.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

Look man. I'm not here to play childish games with you. You flat out said medical and critical, both can be viewed as the same thing. Seeds with purpose, which you can't assume because alot of people choose to grow these at their leisure. Im gonna go out on a limb here call this spade a spade. You have some kind of vendetta... I could really give 2 shits about. The reality is do your fn home work. You want cuts... go find them. You live in a legal state. You can go to pretty much the epicenter of the cannabis scene and go buy a cut as you see fit.You are blaming a guy for selling seeds that in your mind should be "critical or medical but in the real world aren't. They are a novelty... You don't have to buy them... You can take your hard earned dollars and pursue another avenue. Whytewidow is a big boy, if he has a problem he can sort it out for himself with gu. His stuff Hasn't even shown yet And you are all up in his business like some kind of fucked up evil henchmen. My advice to you is to back off on the ego stroking and let Gu figure this shit out like any decent business man would do. I could care less about your quotes or evidence because they really mean SFA to me.


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

No one ever gets my name right damnit!! 

It's Hotwired - past tense. 

ie...I just hotwired your car and drove it in the lake. Too bad for you.

or

I was hotwired by her enormous breasts and couldn't take my eyes off them


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do you always assume the worst?
> Have you ever made a mistake?
> 
> If GU trusted someone he shouldn't have, he's probably talking to his lawyer about legal options.
> ...


But you've proved my point. You can even go back more than a year and read the posts I made. 

I did not trust Gu as a breeder; I had no reason to, and so didn't want to invest hundreds of dollars into an unverified product. Living in Colorado, I can get seeds from countless places. Gu is not in stores and does not provide test results. 

Now, Gu has sold packs of 10 to countless people, many of whom are now worried about the product they purchased. Gu has already decided to do refunds; that something went wrong is absolutely beyond dispute. The question is what went wrong. 

My approach was to purchase a small amount of a lot of strains to try them before completely committing. People who dumped thousands into these S1s are fucked. Even the fear of what happened isn't worth it given the other proven genetics out there. 

Given what happened, my concern: that I would purchase unpredictable products, seems to have been valid.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 13, 2018)

Mistakes were made... solutions will be found. I'm done now. Goodnight.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I thought I seen something like. If you'e the one that said it. That's my bad.


Apology accepted...you did apologize right ? 
Or maybe someone else said sorry but I thought you did...
Its so fucking easy to discredit someone on what you THOUGHT was said

Changing subject I see cannaventure is doing a new drop soon as well as ~gu with the wild west


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> does GPS offer a pure stardawg seed?


Stardawg was made by Top Dawg. Top Dawg still makes Stardawgs and F2s.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> But you've proved my point. You can even go back more than a year and read the posts I made.
> 
> I did not trust Gu as a breeder; I had no reason to, and so didn't want to invest hundreds of dollars into an unverified product. Living in Colorado, I can get seeds from countless places. Gu is not in stores and does not provide test results.
> 
> ...


Are you a politician? 
You asked for questions, then didn't answer them. 

Why do you always assume the worst? 
Have you ever made a mistake?


----------



## Hotwired (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> People who dumped thousands into these S1s are fucked.


Now now now citizen. This is not 100% sure yet. This is pure speculation until further notice. Don't start with sneaky naughty stuff


----------



## nc208 (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Thank you for the offer. Sorry for the none-sense earlier; I was out of line. I sincerely appreciate the service you provide.
> 
> 1 of 4 sprouted. They don't have enough light, but I'll update if it makes it.


You asked in november to buy one of each seed?


----------



## naiveCon (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Goats22 (May 13, 2018)

cookies n chem


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You asked in november to buy one of each seed?


No. A few of about 5 or 6 different strains. One is currently in my tent. Again, the night before he switched. I asked him if he could send out one last order; he said not. I still bought seeds, just not the ones I wanted.


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Stardawg was made by Top Dawg. Top Dawg still makes Stardawgs and F2s.


i know, i have a couple old packs of topdawg f1s, was just wondering about gps cause lots of the crosses have stardawg in it


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> i know, i have a couple old packs of topdawg f1s, was just wondering about gps cause lots of the crosses have stardawg in it


Yup. He’s basically made his nut off a Stardawg male.

It’s generally frowned upon to sell F2s of lines still being worked by other breeders.


----------



## legalcanada (May 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. He’s basically made his nut off a Stardawg male.


well the females aint no slouch either for sure, hoping i find a good stud or 2 in my pax


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> cool i'll be interested to see those testers grown out


He released these once before, a couple of years ago, but I don't remember ever seeing them flowered.


----------



## nc208 (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> No. A few of about 5 or 6 different strains. One is currently in my tent. Again, the night before he switched. I asked him if he could send out one last order; he said not. I still bought seeds, just not the ones I wanted.


Look I don't know what your agenda is but the post I quoted clearly showed your last post in this thread that you and Gu were good. Now you come out of nowhere blasting the guy, Seems kinda odd. You also did say you didn't buy any of the s1s so not sure why your getting all up in this anyways.


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

update. took a close look at GG and I think I may have some male parts showing *edit* in addition to female parts. It's still early so I'll give it time,


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 13, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> It's funny that you don't realize I said medical or critical. You seem to think I was talking about a medical market. Are there critical marijuana markets? You're assuming that I was talking about a medical market yet you are failing to resolve whether or not there are critical markets. Your interpretation of my statement only makes sense if you do not quote me fully, and leave out the fact that I said "medical or critical." You should quote me directly so as to avoid this confusion.
> 
> I would ask you to actually read what I wrote, not someone else's summary. I posted the original message and an edit which clarified my position before you wrote this. You're taking what I said out of context. Every single discussion of a medical use was related to whytewidow's comment. He lives in a state which does not have any form of weed. Both he and I were using medical in the context of the desired end us, not the method of growing or procurement.
> 
> ...


If I give you a pack of seeds will you let it go?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You asked in november to buy one of each seed?


Gu did offer a single seed option for a short time, last year.


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

THT said:


> update. took a close look at GG and I think I may have some male parts showing. It's still early so I'll give it time,
> View attachment 4135631


Cant tell yet on the suspected boy parts, but shes got some girl goodies showin.


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

Yes indeed, those growths between the leaf and branch I've not seen, I will be keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 13, 2018)

THT said:


> update. took a close look at GG and I think I may have some male parts showing *edit* in addition to female parts. It's still early so I'll give it time,
> View attachment 4135631


Looks girl to me but as i said.i have seen weird boy parts on the lower first main stems and than all the rest start to turn female.i have had plants I could have sworn were gonna be male than all of a sudden all out female.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Making custom blends is where it's at!
> My last batch was Zamaldelica, chinook haze & cherry pie.


I call them jungle joints here when I make a blend ..last one I had was sr71,sour k and pvk
Ive seen a couple light weights green out on them


----------



## klx (May 14, 2018)

One thing I will say is the "WC" seeds were some big, dark, healthy looking seeds. I was sure a couple of the Gunslingers were duds but 100% germ and zero runts so far.


----------



## tatonka (May 14, 2018)

Hicock Haze #4 showing some promise


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> You read it? What did you think about the part where a child with seizures will go without medicine? Are that guy and that kid to be ignored as well? Do you think his post was too long too?
> 
> Gu should begin with the assumption that every single sale is for a medical or critical issue.


Are you for real? No one... and I mean NO ONE providing medical cannabis for a child with a chronic condition is going to provide meds they haven't had tested. This requires hunting, testing and running certain phenos several times before doing a production run. And even then, its usually made into micro dose edibles or some type of sublingual...not flowers.

Furthermore, parents of sick children do not let the health and well being of their child rest in just anyones hands. If whytewidow is truly providing meds for a child with chronic illness, surely he already has a line he uses in production. How bout you let just let him speak for himself.

*IF *someone plans to use the "sick child with seizures" or "cancer patient" as some fucked up twisted way to add validity to their opinion they damn well better know what the fuck they're talking about.

I've worked as a medical professional for many yrs, had a child with cancer, and recently lost a child.
Posts like yours are just flat out willfully ignorant.

If has little to do with the current issues and more to do with you being butthurt about not being able to buy single seeds. GTFOH with that shit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> It's funny that you don't realize I said medical or critical. You seem to think I was talking about a medical market. Are there critical marijuana markets? You're assuming that I was talking about a medical market yet you are failing to resolve whether or not there are critical markets. Your interpretation of my statement only makes sense if you do not quote me fully, and leave out the fact that I said "medical or critical." You should quote me directly so as to avoid this confusion.
> 
> I would ask you to actually read what I wrote, not someone else's summary. I posted the original message and an edit which clarified my position before you wrote this. You're taking what I said out of context. Every single discussion of a medical use was related to whytewidow's comment. He lives in a state which does not have any form of weed. Both he and I were using medical in the context of the desired end us, not the method of growing or procurement.
> 
> ...


OMFG...Just stop. You don't have a clue what you're talking about. Just how long do you think a child with cancer has to wait around? It takes time to find a cannabis strain with significant consistent medical properties. Time to grow that strain out. Time to have that strain properly tested. Time a "child with cancer" DOES NOT HAVE!!
Even if this were for an adult that needs palliative care its not done with seed runs.

And the due diligence is on the provider as well as the patient...NOT on the seed maker. And in this instance the seed maker actually offers a CBD isolate. So there's that.

None of the other seedbanks I deal with offer this, so again, you are way off the mark.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2018)

@whytewidow
@ACitizenofColorado
@Anybody else who grows for people with legit medical needs

If you have people that have real medical conditions with particular needs, i.e. anti-seismic qualities for seisures, etc., you don't depend on seed runs to meet those needs because you have no idea if it's actually going to help the person(s) or not. Seed plants can be all over the place as far as medical usefulness goes. After you grow out a seed plant and test it via ingestion then you and/or your patient type folk can determine if it will be useful for a medical user and then you can continue to grow the useful plants from clones and discard the less medically useful plants. If your depending on seed runs (of high THC strains nonetheless) for kids with seisures then you're doing it wrong.

If I have people with particular medical needs I do not recommend new strains that haven't been tested. I have my staple strains for that. Seed runs are for finding new staples. So in reality every seed doesn't have to be sold like it's going straight to the Shriners Hospital.

And you really should pick higher CBD varieties for seisures as well as a host of other medical conditions.

So one could take a couple different positions in this scenario:
A. There's some ignorant growers in the world who depend on seed run plants for people with legit and possibly serious medical conditions (AKA Really bad medical grower)

B. There's some people who try to find extra excuses to why they've been done such a GREAT injustice (Pitiful grower)

Don't get me wrong, fem seeds should be female and if they're not, a refund is in order, but pulling out the "kids with seisures depend on my high THC seed run plants" card is a little much or a sign of an incredibly ignorant grower.

And just FYI, second and third hand stories aren't legal testimony. It's referred to as gossip after first person testimony.

Really, I don't care too much besides a couple people have thrown out some ridiculous statements to justify their position.

And I don't have any hard feelings towards anybody in this thread, also just FYI.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you for real? No one... and I mean NO ONE providing medical cannabis for a child with a chronic condition is going to provide meds they haven't had tested. This requires hunting, testing and running certain phenos several times before doing a production run. Furthermore, parents of sick children do not let the health and well being of their child rest in just any ones hands. If white is truly providing meds for a sick child surely he already has a line he uses in production. I'd rather you just let him speak for himself.
> 
> *IF *someone plans to use the "sick child with seizures" or "cancer patient" as some fucked up twisted way to add validity to their opinion they damn well better know what the fuck they're talking about.
> 
> ...


You beat me to it. I just posted the same thing. I guess someone should tell these guys this is common knowledge for actual medical growers.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

Thank you Tangerine and rikdabrick for stating the reality of providing medicine.

Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2018)

And @ACitizenofColorado just some friendly advise, if you can, you should try to do whole packs of GPS crosses, or at minimum half packs. After doing a few different varieties I put GPS in the same category as Bodhi in what I expect from the results of the females. No bad plants and at least 1 keeper per pack.

On my last run I had:
About 5 Purple Badlands females. All were good plants with at least one being excellent (AKA a keeper). I need to run some again for a better review.

6 or so Jamokas. All were good plants, 1 was really nice and 1 was excellent

2 Raindance. One was really nice, one was excellent.

So if I only got a couple seeds of each I might not have come across the excellent ones and wondered what all the hype is about (not really though because I'd know the sample size was too small to make any decent judgement whatsoever hence one reason I don't buy single seeds)

If you're growing in a small closet or something than you might not be able to do whole pack runs, but I think you'll have an easier time finding what you're looking for if you can


----------



## sourgummy (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your post is undoubtedly more coherent than mine. I haven't slept right in months and not at all in the last couple of days. Not to mention yesterday really fucking sucked so I'm not exactly at my sharpest right now.​
> 
> 
> Tis might piss a few people off but I'll be the first to admit the whole "I provide for a sick child or cancer patient" really vexes me when its used against seed makers and breeders because a few seeds failed.
> ...


Anyone thought it was weird a medical person providing for a child with seizures would drop 1 grand on seeds with no info behind them, just hype????? Smells like bs to me. And there is like no medical value behind gg4.Its just a rec strain mainly. He's obviously selling that cause no medical person can afford 1 grand only on seeds.


----------



## predd (May 14, 2018)

On a side note, I found this in a pack of foul mouth from DVG( which I purchased from GP at a great price) It was really slow in veg, but I've found most DVG gear that way( I popped 9 citrus farmer...6 males on the trot so far). My question would be to the pheno experts, does this look like a ogkb pheno? It's super squat with tight internodes. Also I have 6 mimosa and 4 purple punch ready to take cuttings. so I will flower them soon and see if I get any full males.....


----------



## sourgummy (May 14, 2018)

predd said:


> On a side note, I found this in a pack of foul mouth from DVG( which I purchased from GP at a great price) It was really slow in veg, but I've found most DVG gear that way( I popped 9 citrus farmer...6 males on the trot so far). My question would be to the pheno experts, does this look like a ogkb pheno? It's super squat with tight internodes. Also I have 6 mimosa and 4 purple punch ready to take cuttings. so I will flower them soon and see if I get any full males.....View attachment 4135712


I got some humble pie seedlings going now and from what I have heard, if you got the duckfoot leaves going on, that is OGKB


----------



## predd (May 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I got some humble pie seedlings going now and from what I have heard, if you got the duckfoot leaves going on, that is OGKB


Yeah I popped 10 humble pie a few week's ago....should be fun......it did seem kinda mutant in veg, thanks for the response!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

My Bandit Breath did the same thing. Its got those weird duckfoot leaves and is slow AF in veg but the smoke is really good so I deal. The first set of clones were the worst with really strange side growth but this third set looks much better.


----------



## nobighurry (May 14, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im tempted to start popping mimosa and purlple punch 12/12 from seed
> 
> But i just had to cram to get room for genuity's testers haha
> 
> ...


For me, mimosa grows like a weed straight up and stretchy, definitely needs LST just put them in the flower room over weekend, (yes they been under plenty of light)


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Anyone thought it was weird a medical person providing for a child with seizures would drop 1 grand on seeds with no info behind them, just hype????? Smells like bs to me. And there is like no medical value behind gg4.Its just a rec strain mainly. He's obviously selling that cause no medical person can afford 1 grand only on seeds.


Its just another fallacious appeal to lend valididty to their rant. Nothing more. 

BTW, I deleted my post. There's no point in repeating myself and mucking up the thread more....besides I haven't even had any coffee yet


----------



## sourgummy (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its just another fallacious appeal to lend valididty to their rant. Nothing more.
> 
> BTW, I deleted my post. There's no point in repeating myself and mucking up the thread more....besides I haven't even had any coffee yet


Ya that definitely struck a chord with me. People who falsely claim medical use really piss me off since they are the one's who ruin it for the actual medical people. They are the reason why when you tell someone it is medicinal use, people laugh or they go oh yea me too! They have ruined it for everyone. Same thing with people who are not veterans claiming they are just to get a free handout. Scum if you ask me. Anyways, I made my point so Im done, doesn't need to be repeated like you're saying.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its just another fallacious appeal to lend valididty to their rant. Nothing more.
> 
> BTW, I deleted my post. There's no point in repeating myself and mucking up the thread more....besides I haven't even had any coffee yet


That is also what bothered me about it.

Cheers


----------



## nobighurry (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's kind of the point of the comparison.it would take 960 watts of cmh to light the same area as the cobs using 700 watts.
> Even the growth directly below the cmh bulbs is not the same as the cobs.
> I love CMH dont get me wrong and had some great runs with them in smaller scrogs but watt for watt after running cobs and cmh I favor the cobs.i was even gonna buy a 945 CMH for 1 more run to get another comparison.
> Even in those single gravita style reflectors there is less reflector space than the ones I have.
> I honestly dont think if I was using different reflectors it would have made that much a difference but I'll order a 945 after this rin and do another comparison.


Heisen: How much cooler IYO do the CMH run then HPS? I am slowly building some worthy LEDs to use during the summer heat but would like to run a CMH with my DE HPS other times,


----------



## nobighurry (May 14, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Now All the S1's are off the site. And the whole time SAG was selling the same seeds @ 3 packs for $105 shipped


Has anyone read any complaints about herm issues from S1 WC seeds purchased from other suppliers? did GP get sabotaged with junk?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. He’s basically made his nut off a Stardawg male.
> 
> It’s generally frowned upon to sell F2s of lines still being worked by other breeders.


But it wasn't a male that was gifted via JJ.
I view this as no different than Bodhi using H&L appy. It was High and Lonesomes work, but Bodhi selected the male himself. 
Though, I do agree its kinda fucked to make and sell F2s or BXs but there was a time when JJ just wasn't making his seeds available. The masses wanted them badly. (just like these S1s)

Someone was bound to step in and provide them. In this case, not only were they made available at extremely low prices but they were backed with a guarantee and a brilliant marketing strategy. 

The way I see it, whatever happens between "breeders" is not my drama. We all have to do whats best for our lives and family...and I say this as someone who grows quite few various Top Dawg strains. 
I've already made F2s of the Guava D and plan to do the same thing with every pack...just not for any kind of profit.


----------



## Monster Man (May 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How about this. Just so you know where my head is at.
> 
> If you are unsure about what you have, send it back.
> 
> ...



Man I have been waiting for some new Stardawg crosses! I would love to see Purple Punch, Wedding Cake and Topanga crossed with the Stardawg.


----------



## nobighurry (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If thats true that dude needs his ass stomped into a curb somewhere.


True that! give this dude an old school coming to Jesus moment if it becomes fact he purposely sold junk...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 14, 2018)

Well i beleve i have the winning hand on the 420 orders. No S1's here. Guys this CBD oil rely works pretty good. I live with constant foot pain and this oil is better than any strain of cannabis have tried. Completely tasteless as well. While i did not have a stand up for Jesus moment it defiantly helps dull the pain. Even has momentary numbing properties when you put it in your mouth. I took the picture of the 420 order lined up on my vape bar.


----------



## sourgummy (May 14, 2018)

No quit in this cowboy! Frost is deluxe for sure. The frost on the top coalas really reminds me of the DreamCatcher. It’s the way it collects that looks really similar. I am guessing that is some stardawg influence in Gu’s strains. But this cowboy Kush is OG smelling for sure with some citrus, probably lemon I am smelling. I’d agree it’s a little sweeter than most other OG strains I have smelled.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well i be i have the winning hand on the 420 orders. No S1's here. Guys this CBD oil rely works pretty good. I live with constant foot pain and this oil is better than any strain of cannabis have tried. Completely tasteless as well. While i did not have a stand up for Jesus moment it defiantly helps dull the pain. Even has momentary numbing properties when you put it in your mouth. I took the picture of the 420 order lined up on my vape bar.


I'm not sure which thing in that pic I admire more. All those bottles of CBD, the beautiful rough edge table, or the vintage stereo receiver.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

The whole rig. Cbd, table , stereo, volcano. Package deal is all solid !


----------



## Goats22 (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My Bandit Breath did the same thing. Its got those weird duckfoot leaves and is slow AF in veg but the smoke is really good so I deal. The first set of clones were the worst with really strange side growth but this third set looks much better.


that;s the ogkb for sure. at least you know if you see those traits you have a cookie leaner!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not sure which thing in that pic I admire more. All those bottles of CBD, the beautiful rough edge table, or the vintage stereo receiver.


Tangerine that is a old Marantz receiver still works great


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 14, 2018)

On a positive note. First time customer with Green Point ( 420 sale too good to resist). I also picked up S1's, had a small issue, and GPS went above and beyond. All I can say is that the forums have been right. Gu seems like a stand up guy with THE BEST customer service. With that being said, I don' believe any of this shadiness about the S1s.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Tangerine that is a old Marantz receiver still works great


 My old man is an audiophile. Lots of marantz gear in his collection. I have the first stereo system he ever bought. Old school pioneer gear. Amp, pre Amp, tuner, receiver, equalizer. I couldn't believe all the components to this thing. Early seventies stuff. Probably weighs 250 pounds all together!!!


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 14, 2018)

I'm new to posting, but long time stalker. This whole industry is based on trust. You never know for sure what you are getting. It seems to me Gu has been helping people out for a long time and his beans match his descriptions. That seems trustworthy to me and we have this S1 issue. Now you throw that gained trust out of the window. Give the guy time to work this out. DRAMA


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya that definitely struck a chord with me. People who falsely claim medical use really piss me off since they are the one's who ruin it for the actual medical people. They are the reason why when you tell someone it is medicinal use, people laugh or they go oh yea me too! They have ruined it for everyone. Same thing with people who are not veterans claiming they are just to get a free handout. Scum if you ask me. Anyways, I made my point so Im done, doesn't need to be repeated like you're saying.



i hear what you're saying but imo ppl should be able to smoke for whatever the fuk reason they chose.. I'm all for medical use but i also support a persons right to light up after work to blow sum stress.. or a parent to enjoy getting baked when the kids go to bed.. or just gettin stoned because your job/life sucks (or is awesome.. kinda works either way sumtime right?? ) and you prefer to get high sumtime for wtf ever reason you may have.


Where exactly do we draw the line for medical? You need to have cancer/aids? Is MS/Parkinsons enough? Epilepsy? Migranes? Insomnia? Anxiety? Withdrawing from pain pills/opiates? pissed cuz your dick dont work properly because you're withdrawing from the pain pills/opiates?

Those all sound like valid reasons to me... and if you just wanna get stoned because your back hurts and it doesn't hurt as bad when your stoned.. I'll smoke to that


and ya the fake veterans deserve a real kick in the nuts...


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

Honestly I have far more of an issue right now with CC still being offered at checkout , then I ever did with the s1s. S1s are S1s. The s1s were taken down. You can still use CC and possibly be ripped off by payofix or whatever the fuck it is called? 
I know it isn't everyone getting ripped but it is some, which should be reason enough to take it down for now.
All that said I still do think Gu has top notch customer service, which is why I am shocked for it to still be an option at checkout. I absolutely understand the CC issue around cannabis seed sales in the US. 
Real steps, to address real issues, is how trust is possibly gained back. 
The other truth is everyone rolls the dice every time they buy seeds. CC, MO, Cash, email transfer, or otherwise.

Cheers


----------



## nc208 (May 14, 2018)

I have never had a problem with payofix so can't complain. How do you all know it was payofix vs your pc? It could be malware thats compromising your online purchases vs database breach.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I have never had a problem with payofix so can't complain. How do you all know it was payofix vs your pc? It could be malware thats compromising your online purchases vs database breach.


I am not one of the ones it has happened to. Someone whos word is bond for me is. The fact that they and others all have had the same problems is a huge red flag to anyone. Especially given the involvement of different countries and CC and no other linking factor .
I am not blaming Gu for the original rips. I am pointing out that they are more then one and being caused by the CC option being offered on the site. 
If it was my business I would want to know why my customers are being ripped off, and I would put a stop to the option that is causing them to be until I figured out wtf was going on.
Cheers


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Tangerine that is a old Marantz receiver still works great


Great pieces of equipment and bullet proof, nothing like the throw away stuff made today.


----------



## Hotwired (May 14, 2018)

Who posted the link to IG? The link had 4 or 5 guys posting about it happening to them.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

I did.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

I checked that link yesterday, it only had 2 users complaining at that time, Has anyone on here been ripped since using payofix? Which IMHO should not be linked to GPS as my Attitude order was also processed by Payofix. I would think if they were the problem there would be a whole lot more bitching about it on RUI. Fraud happens millions of times everyday believe it or not even to people who have no interest in seeds and only use it at so called "reputable" shops. Bottom line people suck so cover your ass!


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I checked that link yesterday, it only had 2 users complaining at that time, Has anyone on here been ripped since using payofix? Which IMHO should not be linked to GPS as my Attitude order was also processed by Payofix. I would think if they were the problem there would be a whole lot more bitching about it on RUI. Fraud happens millions of times everyday believe it or not even to people who have no interest in seeds and only use it at so called "reputable" shops. Bottom line people suck so cover your ass!


Yes. It has even been stated within the past few pages of this thread. There is a whole lot more bitching about it on other forums then just RIU. 
Cheers


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

I guess I missed them, I thought I only saw one person complain about it in this thread, I just scanned from page 875 to here and didn't see any. I think my point is still valid that if Payofix was scamming and causing the fraud there would be a much bigger stink on these forums. but what do I know I slept in my bed last night not a Holiday Inn Express and the card I used for my multiple orders at GPS and Attitude processed by payofix has not been compromised but I am monitoring it closer then normal which is pretty damn close considering I get a text message every time that CC is processed anywhere. I will see if I can dig up anything on payofix. I pretend to be IT security when I sleep at Holiday Inn Expresses.


----------



## SCJedi (May 14, 2018)

I'm not going to say that it was a purchase using Payofix that did it but I ended up with a $3,200 charge for location tracking software for cargo ships on my credit card. Payofix was late December, fraud charge was 3rd week of March. The shitty part is at Bank of America didn't even notify me that there was a $3,200 charge.


----------



## Thegermling (May 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well i beleve i have the winning hand on the 420 orders. No S1's here. Guys this CBD oil rely works pretty good. I live with constant foot pain and this oil is better than any strain of cannabis have tried. Completely tasteless as well. While i did not have a stand up for Jesus moment it defiantly helps dull the pain. Even has momentary numbing properties when you put it in your mouth. I took the picture of the 420 order lined up on my vape bar.


I ordered this for my father and mother, who are in their mid 70's, and in pain for most of the day. Come to think about it it could just be old age. I don't know, Im no physical therapist ect etc. Anyway, my dad has some type of constant pain in his lower back and neck area. He gets "steroid" injections in his back every couple of months, and even that doesnt help him. I told him to try this and he didnt hesitate, who likes constant pain (no one does), and he can sleep at night with the oil. During the day though, when he takes two drops, the pain reduces to a "warming sensation" in his neck only. His lower back has no change in pain. Hes even taken 3 drops before, but I told him the dose is 2 drops, but even then he says that the three drops dont do anything to his lower back. This oil does work but only to a certain degree. My mother has been having severe pain in her upper lip are (by the teeth). Years ago my mother had a tooth removed and the doctor ruptured or pinched a nerve and ever since then the pain has been buiding. She has so much pain sometimes she has to lean on something and hold her face, my poor mother. Same with my father. She took one drop and she felt nauseous, I know why, she had cancer and she took chemo therapy and it made her immune system weak. Good thing I only mad her take one drop. She told me the drop only made her sleepy and didnt help with the pain in her upper lip at all. Like I said before this cbd oil does work but im guessing for mild to moderate (chronic or not) pain. In the cases of both my parents, they might need stronger stuff like opiod strength type pain killers. That or maybe its age. Anyone else on here over 70 and medicating with cbd oil have any similar stories? Maybe thc and cbd in ratios might help? I dont know.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

Gu nees to get on the horn and call saul Goodman and get one of them fake laser tag businesses going and get credit cards back up and going instead of having to use some third world country half ass somalian prince bullshit.
Like seriously how hard is it to find a legit cc company that will take a tax ID number along with a dumbass name like "Pennys Oyster Pearls" or whatever.
Them backpage hookers can take credit cards and swipe them on there phone,but a seed vendor cant set up some BS account dont make sense to me.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gu nees to get on the horn and call saul Goodman and get one of them fake laser tag businesses going and get credit cards back up and going instead of having to use some third world country half ass somalian prince bullshit.
> Like seriously how hard is it to find a legit cc company that will take a tax ID number along with a dumbass name like "Pennys Oyster Pearls" or whatever.
> Them backpage hookers can take credit cards and swipe them on there phone,but a seed vendor cant set up some BS account dont make sense to me.


It's most likely a multitude of legal reasons.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I ordered this for my father and mother, who are in their mid 70's, and in pain for most of the day. Come to think about it it could just be old age. I don't know, Im no physical therapist ect etc. Anyway, my dad has some type of constant pain in his lower back and neck area. He gets "steroid" injections in his back every couple of months, and even that doesnt help him. I told him to try this and he didnt hesitate, who likes constant pain (no one does), and he can sleep at night with the oil. During the day though, when he takes two drops, the pain reduces to a "warming sensation" in his neck only. His lower back has no change in pain. Hes even taken 3 drops before, but I told him the dose is 2 drops, but even then he says that the three drops dont do anything to his lower back. This oil does work but only to a certain degree. My mother has been having severe pain in her upper lip are (by the teeth). Years ago my mother had a tooth removed and the doctor ruptured or pinched a nerve and ever since then the pain has been buiding. She has so much pain sometimes she has to lean on something and hold her face, my poor mother. Same with my father. She took one drop and she felt nauseous, I know why, she had cancer and she took chemo therapy and it made her immune system weak. Good thing I only mad her take one drop. She told me the drop only made her sleepy and didnt help with the pain in her upper lip at all. Like I said before this cbd oil does work but im guessing for mild to moderate (chronic or not) pain. In the cases of both my parents, they might need stronger stuff like opiod strength type pain killers. That or maybe its age. Anyone else on here over 70 and medicating with cbd oil have any similar stories? Maybe thc and cbd in ratios might help? I dont know.


For me the cbd just doesn’t cut it , my wife loves it 
The cbd didn’t help my grandfathers back(haven’t gave him a bottle of the gps )(I will try again with gps) I make him a cannaoil pill with a mix of strains and it works , I also make a rub that’s good for inflation , its a lot of trial n error, I also found out that being old school, the oil dropper was putting him off , they come from the time of the pills n more pills , then take some pills to fix the problems that the first pills made. 
Gel caps fixed that . All you can do is try to help, 
I have to play 300 questions to get info out of my grandpa but I’ll do anything I can for him.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya that definitely struck a chord with me. People who falsely claim medical use really piss me off since they are the one's who ruin it for the actual medical people. They are the reason why when you tell someone it is medicinal use, people laugh or they go oh yea me too! *They have ruined it for everyone.* Same thing with people who are not veterans claiming they are just to get a free handout. Scum if you ask me. Anyways, I made my point so Im done, doesn't need to be repeated like you're saying.


Actually, the United States government ruined it for everyone. People scuff at the medicinal qualities of thc and cbd because uncle sam keeps saying it is only a rec drug. They actually just declared cbd a schedule class drug!

Smoking weed to sleep at night is still medicinal.


----------



## sourgummy (May 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> i hear what you're saying but imo ppl should be able to smoke for whatever the fuk reason they chose.. I'm all for medical use but i also support a persons right to light up after work to blow sum stress.. or a parent to enjoy getting baked when the kids go to bed.. or just gettin stoned because your job/life sucks (or is awesome.. kinda works either way sumtime right?? ) and you prefer to get high sumtime for wtf ever reason you may have.
> 
> 
> Where exactly do we draw the line for medical? You need to have cancer/aids? Is MS/Parkinsons enough? Epilepsy? Migranes? Insomnia? Anxiety? Withdrawing from pain pills/opiates? pissed cuz your dick dont work properly because you're withdrawing from the pain pills/opiates?
> ...



I agree with you. People should be able to do whatever they want in this case. I have no problem with all the reasons you stated. Its a weird situation because honestly people aren't going to just announce to the world their medical issue normally because it isn't something to be stoked on. My dig was with mainly with the poster, and any other who throw other people into this mix or make stuff up that is pretty gnarly, then it is only totally false. You don't go around saying I grow for a child with seizures and it's not true. Thats some messed up stuff straight up. I am totally understanding that work sucks and people need a toke or two after for whatever reason, to sleep, or to just chill, whatever. It really doesn't matter why. That is totally acceptable. What is not acceptable is to fabricate a story to make yourself look better or more in need like the person did.


----------



## Thegermling (May 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> For me the cbd just doesn’t cut it , my wife loves it
> The cbd didn’t help my grandfathers back(haven’t gave him a bottle of the gps )(I will try again with gps) I make him a cannaoil pill with a mix of strains and it works , I also make a rub that’s good for inflation , its a lot of trial n error, I also found out that being old school, the oil dropper was putting him off , they come from the time of the pills n more pills , then take some pills to fix the problems that the first pills made.
> Gel caps fixed that . All you can do is try to help,
> I have to play 300 questions to get info out of my grandpa but I’ll do anything I can for him.


Thats what my parents dont like, thc or more importantly, they dont like to get high. I will see where life takes them, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 14, 2018)

I sent in my money order for the pack of Lemon Tree S1's today.
I wrestled with the option of not sending in payment for these, but there is no proof that these are fake and they may end up great.

I have been known to take chances in life.
So, I decided to send payment anyway.

Anyhow, I've been taking a high powered CBD product that seems to be working well for my low level arthritic aches and pains, as well as my carpal tunnel syndrome and back pain.
 
However, this stuff cannot touch my headaches.
I might include a bottle of CBD in my next order and have the mrs give me a blind test of the 2 to compare.


----------



## dstroy (May 14, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Anyone thought it was weird a medical person providing for a child with seizures would drop 1 grand on seeds with no info behind them, just hype????? Smells like bs to me. And there is like no medical value behind gg4.Its just a rec strain mainly. He's obviously selling that cause no medical person can afford 1 grand only on seeds.


I hope that kid gets the meds they need though (if they exist). Even if the provider is currently being a twit.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 14, 2018)

A couple of bud shots, both around the end of week 8. First is GP's Jelly Pie, second pic is dungeons vault's Brandywine. Both have sweet, grape/dark berry notes on the nose. The Jelly Pie smell is more tart, like a grape fruit roll up with the chem funk still present in the background. While the Brandywine is also grape, it is much sweeter like grape kool aid.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 14, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I ordered this for my father and mother, who are in their mid 70's, and in pain for most of the day. Come to think about it it could just be old age. I don't know, Im no physical therapist ect etc. Anyway, my dad has some type of constant pain in his lower back and neck area. He gets "steroid" injections in his back every couple of months, and even that doesnt help him. I told him to try this and he didnt hesitate, who likes constant pain (no one does), and he can sleep at night with the oil. During the day though, when he takes two drops, the pain reduces to a "warming sensation" in his neck only. His lower back has no change in pain. Hes even taken 3 drops before, but I told him the dose is 2 drops, but even then he says that the three drops dont do anything to his lower back. This oil does work but only to a certain degree. My mother has been having severe pain in her upper lip are (by the teeth). Years ago my mother had a tooth removed and the doctor ruptured or pinched a nerve and ever since then the pain has been buiding. She has so much pain sometimes she has to lean on something and hold her face, my poor mother. Same with my father. She took one drop and she felt nauseous, I know why, she had cancer and she took chemo therapy and it made her immune system weak. Good thing I only mad her take one drop. She told me the drop only made her sleepy and didnt help with the pain in her upper lip at all. Like I said before this cbd oil does work but im guessing for mild to moderate (chronic or not) pain. In the cases of both my parents, they might need stronger stuff like opiod strength type pain killers. That or maybe its age. Anyone else on here over 70 and medicating with cbd oil have any similar stories? Maybe thc and cbd in ratios might help? I dont know.


Germling I think you might need to up the dosage a bit. The greenpoint CBD I take 1 ml (2 half filled droppers) in the morning and 1 ml in the afternoon. My weight is 240lb.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males. I cant confirm the 6th yet as it was about 2 weeks behind the rest of the group due to being a runt in the beginning, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I'm not intending to stir the drama pot here, just reporting my experience.

1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere. This is pretty disappointing, but I will continue on to see if these remaining females are worth a damn.. Gu said these seeds were all tested and had pics of the supposed test run. That was either a lie or whoever tested them lied about their findings or just plain didn't test them. 

On a positive note, these plants have been extremely vigorous for the most part. I am hoping for some keeper females to make this run not a complete waste of time. If they end up being garbage, I'll probably be returning the rest of the S1 packs I bought for a refund. I don't like having to pay to be a guinea pig. Here are some pics of males as promised in my last post. 

Mimosa #3
 
Mimosa #4
 
Mimosa #6
 
Purple Punch #1
 
Wedding Cake #1


----------



## Hotwired (May 14, 2018)

I will hold on to my packs of Lemon Tree until I see some results. If I see people getting males then I will return them as Gu already stated.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males. I cant confirm the 6th yet as it was about 2 weeks behind the rest of the group due to being a runt in the beginning, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I'm not intending to stir the drama pot here, just reporting my experience.
> 
> 1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere. This is pretty disappointing, but I will continue on to see if these remaining females are worth a damn.. Gu said these seeds were all tested and had pics of the supposed test run. That was either a lie or whoever tested them lied about their findings or just plain didn't test them.
> 
> ...


WOW dude,Thats fukin crazy on feminized seed packs.I really hate to say it but something is definitly fucked up,Those two packs of GG4 i have are Junk.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2018)

Damn,now that is not good to see.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

wow...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

I can assure you that payofix is the issue. The card that got burnt was used exclusively for seeds. 0 balance in February. I did 8- 9 orders over the following months ending on with a final order on 4/20. I have spy ware and malware security and I still got burned for 600. They tried for 3 other transactions after the orginal one that got stopped by my cc company. I phoned them as soon a I found the charges and got my card # changed and sent it to securities for an investigation. I'm not blaming anyone hear. These fuckers are pieces of shit and they will find an angle any way possible. Cover your ass, check your balances. If you are diligent you should be ok. If you are nervous, cancel the card and get a new one. It could have been alot worse, but I got lucky. Again, I'm not blaming green point, it's the company that his hand is forced to uses fault.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

I would like to include that from a customer service standpoint, GPS has been nothing short of stellar, but these results so far from "tested" seed packs are just unacceptable. No way around that.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

Those are straight up males,Not even like deformity or bruce jenner type shit those are straight ball swinging dudes.I would personally throw all that shit in the trash.There is no way those are S1 crosses.that is either some scrap seeds scraped off the floor or some male pollen from who knows where got on those plants.I dont blame Gu though.I know how it feels being in a tough spot trying to help someone out and getting screwed in the process.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> But it wasn't a male that was gifted via JJ.
> I view this as no different than Bodhi using H&L appy. It was High and Lonesomes work, but Bodhi selected the male himself.
> Though, I do agree its kinda fucked to make and sell F2s or BXs but there was a time when JJ just wasn't making his seeds available. The masses wanted them badly. (just like these S1s)
> 
> ...


I’m definitely not on JJ’s side when it comes to the whole Top Dawg vs GPS debate. I think if you sell seeds, people can do what they want with them. I also don’t see any problems with making any personal F2s, or even making them to give away. This business is shady as shit, and the more people chucking purely for the good of their fellow man the better. 

My main point was that if you want pure Stardawg go to the source. Also, it’s crazy how popular GPS has gotten with basically one breeding male and the possibility of some cheap packs.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those are straight up males,Not even like deformity or bruce jenner type shit those are straight ball swinging dudes.I would personally throw all that shit in the trash.There is no way those are S1 crosses.that is either some scrap seeds scraped off the floor or some male pollen from who knows where got on those plants.I dont blame Gu though.I know how it feels being in a tough spot trying to help someone out and getting screwed in the process.


I might do some selective pollenation just for shits and gigs. This run could end up being a wash anyway so why not. If the plants end up being fire, Ill have something to play with.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those are straight up males,Not even like deformity or bruce jenner type shit those are straight ball swinging dudes.I would personally throw all that shit in the trash.There is no way those are S1 crosses.that is either some scrap seeds scraped off the floor or some male pollen from who knows where got on those plants.I dont blame Gu though.I know how it feels being in a tough spot trying to help someone out and getting screwed in the process.


How can you not blame Gu? He sold them. He assured us these S1’s were tested. He sold them under his personal seed label.

Do I think Gu intentionally sold bunk seeds? Of course not.

But do I think he did his homework on SAG? No.

Do I think Gu tested the seeds himself? No.

But he still told everyone these were the real deal, made by a grower better than himself. He claimed multiple times that these seeds were tested. He made it sound like they were produced by someone he knew personally that he trusted. Clearly he was wrong.

Gu is very much in the wrong here. Instead of testing lines and ensuring he was reselling legit genetics, he took advantage of the hype and unwittingly sold bunk seeds. That’s his fault.

Gu wasn’t selling SAG’s seeds out of the kindness of his heart. He was selling them for profit pure and simple. 

Also, he has been conspicuously absent since the male WCs have been brought to everyone’s attention. Anyone saying he did the right thing by removing the S1’s from the site, he sold out of all of them and clearly wasn’t going to get more in stock. I don’t give him any props for that at all.

It’s looking more and more like @whytewidow is right. These are straight up bullshit fake seeds and it extends beyond the WCs. All of the S1’s are garbage.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How can you not blame Gu? He sold them. He assured us these S1’s were tested. He sold them under his personal seed label.
> 
> Do I think Gu intentionally sold bunk seeds? Of course not.
> 
> ...


I think it's too soon to say that the seeds are bunk or garbage or fake, but something is obviously fucky. I will say that there is uniformity in the plants from each of the packs. I am even getting citrusy orange scent from a stem rub on some of the mimosas. I would have never bought these seeds from SAG. Only reason I did was because GU vouched for them, and he seemed to have much trust and respect here.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

Gu can refund the seed packs but alot of people used nuggets to purchase them so its gonna be hard to credit those back,I used 80 dollars worth of Nugs for the 2 packs of GG s1's.
But you know Gu doesnt like this as much as anyone else.I do believe he values his customer base and if SAG did some last minute fuckery than there is no way that can be the ol chaps fault.I believe he spent some time there and really got a feel for the guy,everything looked legit 
Testing S1;s is kinda moot though.I mean your selfing an elite clone.Everyone knows what there getting so thats where it ends,unless the pollen didnt come from the female.
If i take my WC cut and tell you im gonna reverse it and self pollinate it why do i have to test the F1's?You know exactly what i did and what your getting.Its an S1 of an elite cut.Maybe the the testers SAG sent was the real s1;s and than sent some bullshit to Gu.
One thing you can guarantee is Gu cares about his customers and he will get it right.
And anyone knows im the farthest from this thread on being a Gu nutswinger but i really think he got fucked beyond his control.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

Just take the man up on his word. If he sold them to you, he will take them back. 100% refund, that's what I would do. Yeah the lost time sux, but that's better then banking on having girls in your garden and finding a sausage party. If you want those hype plants, keep Looking for another source, or you can rock the stardawg crosses that are proven. Just a thought.... I just ran into a problem myself with a cross I was led to believe was gonna be nuts. Started off with 50 , narrowed it down to 12. 9 of those 12 dropped balls on me 1 week into flower. I scrapped the project. Now I have more room to grow good shit... an I pissed ? Yes, more over my wasted time then anything. Did I learn something? Your damn right I did.. result are everything and bullshit walks. I just cloned the hell out of my jelly pie and a couple bodhi lines because they are proven....


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I ordered this for my father and mother, who are in their mid 70's, and in pain for most of the day. Come to think about it it could just be old age. I don't know, Im no physical therapist ect etc. Anyway, my dad has some type of constant pain in his lower back and neck area. He gets "steroid" injections in his back every couple of months, and even that doesnt help him. I told him to try this and he didnt hesitate, who likes constant pain (no one does), and he can sleep at night with the oil. During the day though, when he takes two drops, the pain reduces to a "warming sensation" in his neck only. His lower back has no change in pain. Hes even taken 3 drops before, but I told him the dose is 2 drops, but even then he says that the three drops dont do anything to his lower back. This oil does work but only to a certain degree. My mother has been having severe pain in her upper lip are (by the teeth). Years ago my mother had a tooth removed and the doctor ruptured or pinched a nerve and ever since then the pain has been buiding. She has so much pain sometimes she has to lean on something and hold her face, my poor mother. Same with my father. She took one drop and she felt nauseous, I know why, she had cancer and she took chemo therapy and it made her immune system weak. Good thing I only mad her take one drop. She told me the drop only made her sleepy and didnt help with the pain in her upper lip at all. Like I said before this cbd oil does work but im guessing for mild to moderate (chronic or not) pain. In the cases of both my parents, they might need stronger stuff like opiod strength type pain killers. That or maybe its age. Anyone else on here over 70 and medicating with cbd oil have any similar stories? Maybe thc and cbd in ratios might help? I dont know.


Sometimes the cbd needs to be upped and given a bit longer in the system, especially in regards to the cause being inflammation. But for severe pain, and or as replacement for opiods or other painkillers, equal parts cbd to thc seems to be the key. In some end of lifers I know this is in fact why they love strong edibles or "shatter" type extracts.
Cheers


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you for real? No one... and I mean NO ONE providing medical cannabis for a child with a chronic condition is going to provide meds they haven't had tested. This requires hunting, testing and running certain phenos several times before doing a production run. And even then, its usually made into micro dose edibles or some type of sublingual...not flowers.
> 
> 
> Furthermore, parents of sick children do not let the health and well being of their child rest in just anyones hands. If whytewidow is truly providing meds for a child with chronic illness, surely he already has a line he uses in production. How bout you let just let him speak for himself.
> ...



***

My thoughts: 


I have a family member with a late stage neuro-degenerative disease and a friend dying of Parkinson's. @Tangerine_ ,I'm very sorry for your loss. I am coming to understand the importance of buying and growing reputable strains. No one wants to have to chop a tent a few weeks into flower because the product wasn't what it claimed to be. And I am glad that we are in agreement that the idea of giving a sick person untested, unproven strains is absolutely insane. 


(As long as people are inclined to attack me personally instead of addressing the questions I posed, I'll keep posting and refining my argument. Once you guys start addressing the issues instead of launching ad hominem attacks at me, (@Tangerine_ ) calling me ignorant or butthurt, instead of addressing the argument, I'll have no need to respond. And no matter what you think of or say about me, at the end of this process, when all is said and done, Gu will need to respond to the questions listed below because it will explain the process of acquiring and proving that the strains perform as sold. If he doesn't address questions like these, he will not have explained what happened, and customers can expect more of the same.) 


This is a summary of the events and questions thus far, written by @Hotwired:


"

1) Gu met some guy, believed what he had was real and put them up on his site for purchase with pictures and all. The buyers, salivating at good genetics, bought up what he had believing they would get all females with possible herms because of the genetics.


2) A few people got outright males with pics and all. Stories started about bunk seeds being sold in large lots from one person to another.


3) Gu posts a few things about stories not being true and everything is legit. That we should all relax and if we are not happy to send them back for a full refund.


4) Many seeds on the GPS website suddenly vanish.


Then citizenofcolorado posts and asks a few legit questions about how these seeds were obtained. He was not angry or abusive. (maybe a bit whiney about single seeds over a 10 pack, IMO). These questions were pretty good and should not make anyone upset.


1) Did Gu grow everyone of the new strains before putting them to market?


2) Did Gu grow a single one of the new strains before putting them to market?


3) Has Gu ever purchased, grown and sold anything from this grower before?


(5 and 6 were recently added) 


5) Did Gu personally know, work with, or purchase seeds from SAG for multiple years prior to releasing the S1s? 


6) Did Gu personally know, work with, or purchase seeds from SAG for one year prior to releasing the S1s?


and I'll add one of my own............


4) Where did the pics and descriptions come from if he didn't grow them out?


I'm only looking at this logically here because of what I have read. IMO, something IS a little fishy. Maybe a small percent, maybe a large percent.


Gu said they were legit and many people here trust him. I have no reason to believe he would lie due to this fact. On the other hand no one is perfect. So if Gu did grow these out and put up the pictures and descriptions then we have nothing to worry about right? Only he knows."


***

Now, back to my thoughts. 


(To those of you too lazy to read an entire post, here is the categorical refutation of the argument that THC can provide no benefit for children with seizures. It includes a description of the creation of the Caladious network, and outlines how people in this thread claiming to be the gate-keepers for knowledge related to weed could not possibly be more incorrect when they say that all every single child with epilepsy needs is a pure CBD isolate, and could not possibly benefit from a CBD to THC mix.


https://theemeraldcup.com/forrest-hurd


https://www.ccdeh.com/resources/documents/training-1/2017-cannabis-summit-an-overview-for-local-regulators/1648-2017-01-18-0910-forrest-hurd-cannabis-summit-presentation/file 

(do a word search for "THC")








(Forrest begins at 9:00. But the abject refutation of any criticism of my argument begins at 1:02:00. If you do not watch the five minutes following 1:02:00, you are an asshole with no soul. A loose, leaky asshole dripping on the legs of society. He clearly states that CBD alone is not enough; a full spectrum, often tailored to individual patients absent medical influence, is required. Also listen to 1:19:00 for how the pure CBD distillate myth was fake-news created by CNN. You peculiar, ideologically driven people are literally regurgitating years old fake-news because you are intellectually lazy.) 


Forrest has said the same thing in interviews with Hashchurch as well. So what this tells me is that those peculiar people in this thread who ridiculed the use of THC, terpenes and CBD for seizures haven't watched either the hashchurch or weed nerd episodes in question, or any of the other episodes in which these issues were discussed. Those peculiar people are completely ignorant, even though the information has been organized and given to them in video and audio form, for years. 


"Not a single tonic clonic or atonic seizure in the 18 months since we found the THC:CBD ratio that works for Silas." That is a direct quote from the mouth of Forrest Hurd, who is the father of Silas Hurd, for whom the Caladrius network began, which pairs disabled children with providers that can, completely without the input of the medical community, develop unique THC, CBD and terpene profiles that work for individual children. And yet you peculiar people want a nanny state where every decision must be run by a doctor. 

) 


I would NEVER procure or give my family and friends an untested, unproven strain. As a legal grower working on a small scale, I wouldn't even waste the time growing unproven strains in my tent which the seed distributor had not personally taken the time to grow. With so many proven, stable, reliable genetics, it would be a waste to even consider incorporating such an unknown variable. 

Continued in part 2.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 14, 2018)

@Tangerine_ , you are not going to pigeonhole me with emotional appeals, and you're not going to shame me into silence. 


Your post proved my point perfectly. What is Gu doing releasing strains that haven't been tested? Period. End of story. 


Your post proved it before you removed it. Fortunately, I happened to be working on this response so your post is preserved. (If you want me to edit or remove a portion of this, simply ask. I'm a reasonable person.) You said yourself that you wouldn't introduce a child to something that hasn't been tested, yet you would buy something that hasn't been tested or grown by the seller. How's that work? With no grow pictures, grow reports, or test results, how do you know SAG didn't repackage mexican brick weed? Gu, presumably before sending testers to other people of the stardawg bx, personally tested the stardawg bx, but even if he didn't, the rumor is that testers are being sent or have been sent to people. Why would he test his strains and not the others he is selling? 


It has nothing to do with single seeds. That's another red herring you are employing to avoid the issues at hand. I currently have GPS gear growing in my tent. You're attempting to invalidate my entire argument over 4 or 5 pages by claiming that I'm angry about Gu refusing to accommodate me; but I purchased his seeds after he refused to accommodate me. I am giving him a chance because I loved stardawg, on paper, so wanted to try it out. They are in my tent. 


If one of you wants to challenge that, I'll send pics of the seed containers he sent with the two strains and you can admit you were wrong. Coincidentally, I'm going into my 6th or 7th knee surgery tomorrow, so when one of you accuses me of claiming a medical issue that I don't have (as you have done for @whytewidow), or throws out some other red herring, I'll have a time stamped picture of my knee braced post-surgery to prove you wrong. I've popped about 4 of both strains. Only one is currently in my tent. 


You peculiar people are looking for a way to win an argument and using emotional appeals instead of logic because you are determined to prove me wrong, instead of addressing the heart of my argument, which was that no reasonable business would put gear out they've never tested, specifically if they began with the assumption that the end use of every seed was medical or critical. Its funny because you and I actually seem to agree on that point. It's like building a car and not crash testing it before sale, yet claiming it has a 5 star crash rating. That's where this whole red herring, medical thing fell off the rails. 


Why would you even respond about how important it is to run gear before giving it to a child, if you would not acknowledge the same requirement before selling it to everyone, sick or not? Is there a portion of the medical or recreational market that you feel comfortable selling untested, potentially bunk product to simply because they are not children with epilepsy? Gu should have grown everyone of these strains personally before putting his name behind them, whether or not we decide to call the end result medical. Even if he was just providing strains for recreational or, as some of you have ludicrously claimed, souvenir purposes. To sell untested strains that he has never grown for that price, from a person you have not worked with for years, seems like a recipe for failure. 


The only other way I would be comfortable buying the SAG S1s (which aren't even available anymore based on Gu's decision) is if Gu had a multi-year long relationship with SAG in which Gu had purchased various batches of seed which performed as described. Absent Gu personally growing the S1s or having a multi-year long relationship with SAG, due diligence was not performed. A new question in addition to the questions below: @Gu, did you have a multi-year long relationship with SAG before selling his gear? 


You guys are distorting the intention of my comment just to win an argument. None of you are actually quoting me in my entirety because the context surrounding the lines or phrases that piss you off proves your points invalid. You're not even including the entire paragraph or the ones surrounding a statement I made. Unable to respond to a post in its entirety, you redefine the argument, move the goal-posts, and feel like winner because you created and killed your own straw-man argument. You're don quixote tilting at windmills with a broom and football helmet, while perched atop a tricycle. I get to ridicule the lot of you because I've engaged in a rational, logical process. Ad Hominems, lacking any rational process, are illegitimate debate tools. But they are perfectly acceptable if the debater has laid out a rational argument and uses them as the icing on the cake to emphasize the absurdity of the counter-claim. You guys attempted to define the entire discussion as being about a single child with a single disorder to invalidate my entire argument, and even then you were proven wrong by the entire body of work done by the Caladrious network, Subcool, etc. You don't even seem to understand what filed you're playing on. You are disingenuous and intellectually lazy. I find that lame. 


You're picking away at a definition instead of addressing the meat of my criticism. The whole discussion of a child with epilepsy was another person who felt ripped off based only on the fact that the things which were sold might not actually be as represented; it didn't matter whether they were or not; I did let him speak and he was livid. The risk alone was too much, given the huge cost. I brought it up in context and now the medical discussion is all anyone sees. Instead of addressing what happened and how these seeds were procured and sold, you're attempting to prove me wrong by latching on to a single sentence, taken out of context every time and not directly quoted. You're rearranging furniture on the titanic while the band plays, as the captain circles back for a second swipe at the iceberg. Gu needs to right the ship. Answer the questions. Post your knowledge of CBD, THC and terpene profile's role in childhood epilepsy, because the threads here defined that as the only legitimate topic of discussion. 


Part three continued below


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 14, 2018)

@Tangerine_ , your argument regarding single seeds is demonstrably false, and has been proven to be by people who quoted me more than 6 months ago saying that I had popped and was growing Gu's strains. I have purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my garden. What is your argument? What? That I was so vindictive that I purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my system? That I'm using sq ft space in my tent on a strain that I'm hoping will fail? That I'm wasting light, energy, and resources growing something I hope will fail? Those are hardly the acts of a spiteful person. I am giving it a shot despite his unwillingness to work with me because I thought I'd love the stardawg influence. I love the smell of chem strains in the morning. 

To be clear, I purchased 2 10-packs after Gu refused to accommodate me. I still gave it a chance. I, as a customer, absolutely have the right to voice my frustration with his refusal to accommodate me. He, as a businessman, absolutely had the right to refuse to accommodate. The consequences of poor customer service are upset customers. No one is immune to criticism for poor service. And I'm not obligated to conform to the ridiculous group think that is currently bending in every emotional direction to avoid addressing the issues. You peculiar people collectively said THC plays no role in seizure disorders not based on research, but based on the desire to be right. You have been proven categorically wrong. 

All of you can think I am a loser for wanting to not invest $500 for a ten pack of 6 strains. I did not trust him or his process because, as a resident of Colorado, it's a diverse, competitive marketplace where seed providers often provide proof of a strain's performance. Gu didn't do that. Of course, there is an argument that Gu couldn't provide test results because, from what I know, colorado residents can't test their product. (That wouldn't affect whether he could post test results from seeds grown in California, where people can get their stuff tested). That said, he didn't provide proof of having personally grown the S1 or knowing and buying from SAG for years; so, now people are waiting to see what happens. 

As I have always stated, I chose GPS because he did single seeds. I wanted to try a 5-6 of his strains before settling on a a few. It was my intention to grow only his work, having one plant of six different strains all from GPS in a tent at a time to see how they performed with each other. I wanted to see which strains leaned sativa and which indica, to try and find which were stretchy and which stout, so that I could continue flowering similar plants together in the future. 

One night I finalized my single seed order, which had about 2-3 seeds of 5 or 6 strains. The next morning when I woke up, Gu had changed the website. When I contacted him and explained that I was very interested in his gear because I LOVE CHEM STRAINS, but that as a grower in a legal state, who can only have 6 flowering plants, I didn't need full 10-packs, he refused to accommodate me. 8 hours had passed since the site switched. I still bought his gear, just not the ones I wanted. 

Gu also hasn't come on here any answered many questions, given what is happening. The only thing he addressed was whether or not the story about a bulk seed order is valid. He claimed that the very idea of SAG buying and distributing bulk seeds was incomprehensible, but did not provide any proof for his assertion. The weed game is rotten with corrupt, horrible monster-people. In my view, no matter what happens with the strains, if Gu did not perform due diligence, then he let his customers down. 

The fact that he removed the S1s from his site speaks volumes. It is indisputable. It is the clearest fact to arise from these dozen or so pages: that he willingly removed the seeds from his website. He didn't do that out of an abundance of confidence in the product. He didn't do it because he was jealous that all of his customers would be getting a highly coveted, proven strain that he wanted to hoard for himself. He knew something. The question is, what? Did he really remove the whole S1 line over a couple early grow reports? Is he starting to see SAG in a new light? 

I am reserving judgement about what happened until Gu clearly explains it.

This thread is getting sidetracked with appeals to emotion. Hotwired (got it right that time) posted the best, most recent summary of a growing list of questions to be addressed. Focus on facts, not emotions. The group-think in this thread is ridiculous. 

Those of you claiming @whytewidow lied should be ashamed of yourselves. As if you are the gate-keepers for weed related knowledge. As if you personally know that situation enough to cast doubt. 

Those of you advocating a nanny state, (pigeon-holing me into my comment about medical vs critical), where every single adjustment of a strain or CBD to THC ratio must be run by a doctor, costing parents or family members of admittedly sick people money they don't have for a process that isn't necessary, are being deliberately obtuse just to try and prove me wrong. 


The treatment of children with seizures is, en masse, done outside the medical system and against medical advice (AMA). No doctor built the Caladrious network. When no doctor in the world would help children with seizures, Forrest Hurd found, cultivated and connected the right plants with the right children, all often without the help of doctors, who refused to be involved. The Silas project is real and is a categorical refutation of most of your statements about the merit of CBD regarding seizures. Even after moving the goal-posts and redefining the argument as narrowly as possible, attempting to limit this current issue to a discussion about children's seizures, you are still wrong. That must feel terrible! Terrible!


Some of you peculiar people even claimed to know, with 100% certainty, that the only thing every single child with epilepsy needs is a pure CBD distillate. Forest Hurd and the Silas project proved you wrong, but you guys are too narcissistic to consider that you may be wrong. You're getting high sniffing each others farts and false logic. 


(Forrest begins at 9:00. But the abject refutation of any criticism of my argument begins at 1:02:00. If you do not watch the five minutes following 1:02:00, you are an asshole. A loose, leaky asshole dripping on the legs of society. He clearly states that CBD alone is not enough; a full spectrum, often tailored to individual patients, is required.) 


"Not a single tonic clonic or atonic seizure in the 18 months since we found the THC:CBD ratio that works for Silas." That is a direct quote from the mouth of Forrest Hurd, who is the father of Silas Hurd, for whom the Caladrius network began, which pairs disabled children with providers that can, completely without the input of the medical community, develop unique THC to CBD ratios that work for individual children. And yet you guys want a nanny state where every decision must be run by a doctor, where me using the word "medical" necessarily implies that home growers couldn't provide medicine, that only doctors can help children find the right CBD to THC ratio. There were a list of weak arguments over the last few pages. All pertaining to my use of the word, "medical." You were still wrong. Damn... 


The argument so many of you made: that @whytewidow was both lying and doing something wrong by trying to grow strains with THC BECAUSE THC cannot contribute in any way to the lessening of seizure disorder, is categorically false. A child didn't have seizures, or had his seizures reduced by 99%, for 18 months because of a unique THC to CBD ratio. Forrest talks about how people believing the bullshit you are spewing, about CBD being all you need, has literally brought him to the funerals for children whose parents operated using the very false logic you continue to push. Did you not take the time to become informed on this issue? Are you really radical ideologues, tricked by fake-news from CNN, and content for years since to wallow in ignorance? 


To those of you who made this argument, who talked about doctors doing dabs of CBD in the operating room to ridicule my posts, are you not men enough to admit you were wrong? You don't need to admit that you were spiteful. Or that you were childish and petty. Or that you claimed to have knowledge about no child ever benefiting from THC to the point that you would ridicule my post, but that you didn't do the rudimentary research to establish the facts. Can those of you who lambasted the use of THC and terpenes, in addition to CBD, for childhood seizures admit you were wrong? 


Remember, this began because I posted the questions to be asked of Gu. Instead of addressing the questions, you made emotional appeals and ad hominem attacks. 


@Tangerine_ , I did use both epilepsy and cancer, given that you decided to include cancer. And then I gave you the video of a man who built the Caladrious network, and whose work thus completely obliterates your statement. I do know what (the fuck) I'm talking about. CBD and THC, in addition to terpenes and probably unidentified factors, play a tremendous role in saving the lives of children with seizure disorder. Never mind the utility of the entire spectrum of the plant for a variety of issues. Everyone here tried to pigeon-hold the debate in the most narrow topic possible, thinking they had it all figured out regarding CBD and seziures. These petty attempts to be right, rather than to find and know the truth, are counterproductive.


----------



## Offcenter (May 14, 2018)

$0.02 = find me a business owner that has not ever made a mistake, ummm ya there are none, so ya there's that.

$0.02= 10 for 17 females with gps gear. 

$0.02=GPS pulled all s1's off my orders and replaced them with my requested regular packs.


----------



## predd (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males. I cant confirm the 6th yet as it was about 2 weeks behind the rest of the group due to being a runt in the beginning, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I'm not intending to stir the drama pot here, just reporting my experience.
> 
> 1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere. This is pretty disappointing, but I will continue on to see if these remaining females are worth a damn.. Gu said these seeds were all tested and had pics of the supposed test run. That was either a lie or whoever tested them lied about their findings or just plain didn't test them.
> 
> ...


Very dissapointing, if this happens to me, I guess I'll have to get in touch with Gu ....Gu has always been great to deal with and a fair man, which built trust with me. Part of trusting him, is trusting his judgement also.....I think he made poor judgement here......Anyways I think he will make it right regardless and hopefully he makes better judgement next time.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I think it's too soon to say that the seeds are bunk or garbage or fake, but something is obviously fucky. I will say that there is uniformity in the plants from each of the packs. I am even getting citrusy orange scent from a stem rub on some of the mimosas. I would have never bought these seeds from SAG. Only reason I did was because GU vouched for them, and he seemed to have much trust and respect here.


You have males. They’re not S1’s. They’re bunk. End of story.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> @Tangerine_ , you are not going to pigeonhole me with emotional appeals, and you're not going to shame me into silence.
> 
> 
> Your post proved my point perfectly. What is Gu doing releasing strains that haven't been tested? Period. End of story.
> ...


GTFO here with your books dude. Even if you have a point nobody is taking the time to read that. WTF lol Stop trying to sound so fucking high horsed and intellectual!!!

I hate heisengoof as much as he hates me, but he actually did make a valid point. Gu has always seemed to make his wrongs right so lets give him a chance FFS. Until he speaks on these issues here we are all just clucking like goddamn hens.
Stop using your CCs and for the love of god do not purchase anymore "fuck knows what they are" S1s.
Cheers


----------



## predd (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> WOW dude,Thats fukin crazy on feminized seed packs.I really hate to say it but something is definitly fucked up,Those two packs of GG4 i have are Junk.


I would just send em back.....I've popped all mine ......don't even feel like making cuttings now


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

predd said:


> I would just send em back.....I've popped all mine ......don't even feel like making cuttings now


I aint sending shit lol,Ill put them in my chickens food bowl before i spend 35 cents on a stamp to mail some garbage back to where it came from,That be like taking a dump and trying to put it back up my ass,Naaa ill pass.I'll still order more Gear from Gu cause i truly feel like he got the shit end of the stick on this deal,Im good on refunds,nuggets,and credits lol.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

Citizen.... The thing you are not realizing but is painfully obvious to everyone else is that we are aware of these things that you repeatedly(for some reason ) need to constantly bring up over and over again while saying that we don't understand what you are saying. I understand the English language and command it quite well myself. I get It, honestly, but you are being impatient. Wait for an answer. How about that... it' obvious at this point that there is something wrong. He vouched for a guy he shouldn't have and he didn't test the lines like he should have either but the reality of the situation is that it is not as life and death as you are making it out to be. I bank on having a supply to deal with my problems as much as the next guy, but I don't put all my eggs in one basket. That's how shit really goes downhill fast. Let the man sort out how he is gonna deal with the problem. The word is out now, watch your s1's like a hawk. But why do you feel the need to kick a dead horse. You are beating a drum that eveyone else has been hearing for the last 3 or 4 days. Get over your self, you are talking like a spurned social justice warrior. This is all gonna work itself out in the wash. How many packs did you buy Again?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> @Tangerine_ , your argument regarding single seeds is demonstrably false, and has been proven to be by people who quoted me more than 6 months ago saying that I had popped and was growing Gu's strains. I have purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my garden. What is your argument? What? That I was so vindictive that I purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my system? That I'm using sq ft space in my tent on a strain that I'm hoping will fail? That I'm wasting light, energy, and resources growing something I hope will fail? Those are hardly the acts of a spiteful person. I am giving it a shot despite his unwillingness to work with me because I thought I'd love the stardawg influence. I love the smell of chem strains in the morning.
> 
> To be clear, I purchased 2 10-packs after Gu refused to accommodate me. I still gave it a chance. I, as a customer, absolutely have the right to voice my frustration with his refusal to accommodate me. He, as a businessman, absolutely had the right to refuse to accommodate. The consequences of poor customer service are upset customers. No one is immune to criticism for poor service. And I'm not obligated to conform to the ridiculous group think that is currently bending in every emotional direction to avoid addressing the issues. You peculiar people collectively said THC plays no role in seizure disorders not based on research, but based on the desire to be right. You have been proven categorically wrong.
> 
> ...


No body is reading your books


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I aint sending shit lol,Ill put them in my chickens food bowl before i spend 35 cents on a stamp to mail some garbage back to where it came from,That be like taking a dump and trying to put it back up my ass,Naaa ill pass.I'll still order more Gear from Gu cause i truly feel like he got the shit end of the stick on this deal,Im good on refunds,nuggets,and credits lol.


I will start the bidding at 3 dollars n 35cents for the stamp!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

Well, that is multiple different packs and multiple growers now...

I wonder who the male donor was? I would keep mine if we knew what it was and it was good to be honest ;\ I really wonder if the guy was doing his lemon tree projects at the time of these.

Being uniform plants, seeds, and having smells some what like they were supposed to even on stem rub makes me think maybe it is not completely random bag seed rip off....

Ahh damn my soul is hurting, really wanted a bright horizon here, but looking pretty dim after this post.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You have males. They’re not S1’s. They’re bunk. End of story.


 Very possible at this point that these are shit seeds. But if the plants were actually selfed as we were told, but there was an accidental pollenation from a male somehow, its possible some of the seeds are S1's and some aren't. I'm just holding out hope that there was no intentional foul play here because I don't feel like scrapping this run at this point lol.


----------



## Goats22 (May 14, 2018)

I'll probably return my 'Topanga' pack and grab a pack of CV LVTK instead since I want to run fems next. 
Shame about the S1s having issues. Probably also cost me $15-20 CAD to send back too.

@Gu~ is there a CV drop anytime soon? Wouldn't mind a pack of cookie wreck


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Very possible at this point that these are shit seeds. But if the plants were actually selfed as we were told, but there was an accidental pollenation from a male somehow, its possible some of the seeds are S1's and some aren't. I'm just holding out hope that there was no intentional foul play here because I don't feel like scrapping this run at this point lol.


If it was accidental pollination, you’ll still find the vast majority of seeds are produced from a single pollen donor. When you run an open pollination with multiple males, it’s usually the first male to pop that sires most of the seeds. 

But it’s looking more and more like @whytewidow is right. Accidental pollination for one of the S1’s. Ok maybe. Accidental pollination on most of them? Bullshit.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, that is multiple different packs and multiple growers now...
> 
> I wonder who the male donor was? I would keep mine if we knew what it was and it was good to be honest ;\ I really wonder if the guy was doing his lemon tree projects at the time of these.
> 
> ...


All of the breeding SAG was supposedly doing was using cuts and fem pollen using STS. There shouldn’t have been a male anywhere near these plants.

Also confirmation bias. People are expecting citrus so smell citrus.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, that is multiple different packs and multiple growers now...
> 
> I wonder who the male donor was? I would keep mine if we knew what it was and it was good to be honest ;\ I really wonder if the guy was doing his lemon tree projects at the time of these.
> 
> ...


Watch them turn out to be ditch hemp Autoflowers haha,I mean is anyone wondering why these plants are showing sex so soon.Wonder what the nose is on a stem rub.That can say alot.


----------



## the rock (May 14, 2018)

Who or what does Gu stand for?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Very possible at this point that these are shit seeds. But if the plants were actually selfed as we were told, but there was an accidental pollenation from a male somehow, its possible some of the seeds are S1's and some aren't. I'm just holding out hope that there was no intentional foul play here because I don't feel like scrapping this run at this point lol.


Are the stem rubs giving off a strong smell or average>?Are they showing sex under 18/6 or did you initiate sex with 12


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

@Heisengrow anyway you can find if Copycat Genetics and Apex from THCfarmer are the same SAG guy Gu~ bought his from? I unfortunately have beans of those too. I am pretty positive they are same guy opening multiple companies under different names.

Gu~ also mentioned THCfarmer was dealing with him as well and he did not like that.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Watch them turn out to be ditch hemp Autoflowers haha,I mean is anyone wondering why these plants are showing sex so soon.Wonder what the nose is on a stem rub.That can say alot.


Did that happen to swerve from Cali connection a few years back? Massive pollen blow on all his projects with some shit ass 1st generation auto?


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I'll probably return my 'Topanga' pack and grab a pack of CV LVTK instead since I want to run fems next.
> Shame about the S1s having issues. Probably also cost me $15-20 CAD to send back too.
> 
> @Gu~ is there a CV drop anytime soon? Wouldn't mind a pack of cookie wreck


Shoudnt have to pay shit to send it back.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @Heisengrow anyway you can find if Copycat Genetics and Apex from THCfarmer are the same SAG guy Gu~ bought his from? I unfortunately have beans of those too. I am pretty positive they are same guy opening multiple companies under different names.


Logic doesnt log IP's so there is no way to see,No one has access to IP addresses not even him.Its the way he wants it.But even if i could i wouldnt cause it would be unethical,Kinda like a lawyer ratting out his client for another client.Wish i could help on this one.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Are the stem rubs giving off a strong smell or average>?Are they showing sex under 18/6 or did you initiate sex with 12


 I mentioned in a previous post I am getting orange citrus stem rub on some mimosas. I just went a checked a few others and Im actually noticing a citrusy stem rub coming off one of the wedding cakes too, not orangy though like the mimosas. Most of them Im just getting a generic weed stem smell from.

Edit: a little over half were starting to show sex before the flip. That was after a 5 week Veg period. Flipped them 5 days ago.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

At least you are fully growing them out so we know if they are worse than they are already are ;\

Damn this is a bummer.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Logic doesnt log IP's so there is no way to see,No one has access to IP addresses not even him.Its the way he wants it.But even if i could i wouldnt cause it would be unethical,Kinda like a lawyer ratting out his client for another client.Wish i could help on this one.



Ok well Gu~ somehow found he was dealing with same guy so maybe he will be able to enlighten us. Damn I wasted a lot of money bought at least 3 packs of almost all of these.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (May 14, 2018)

I'm not going to post again until after healing from my surgery. It may be a few weeks. 

I think you guys need to consider the underlying scientific and anecdotal material before making such sweeping statements as, "THC and terpenes serve no purpose in childhood epilepsy." Again, you tried to define the argument as narrowly as possible in an attempt to prove yourselves right. Ironically, after having narrowed the discussion so severely, you made it easier for me to make definite statements that disproved your beliefs. Your statements aren't not even theses or hypotheses. You're not, currently, even trying to engage in the scientific method. CBD is all kids with seizures need; THC, terpenes and the full spectrum plant serve no purpose, according to this virulent strain of group-think.

I'll be watching to see what happens. I sincerely hope the best for all of you and Gu. 

I chose GPS because he provided some strains and a body of work which could be verified for these 878 pages. It's tragic he didn't take that same level of seriousness to the release of the S1s. No matter how you guys want to pander, this actions will ripple, and will affect people with countless ailments.

I think that those of you spewing fake-news to the marijuana market are engaging in a specific act. If you're doing the as a result of ignorance, I hope you can change. If you continue to do this as a result of arrogance and a pathological need to be right, I still hope you change. 

The community is made worse as a result of people deliberately spreading fake-news and fake-medicine. It's made worse as a result of people using a fake-scientific method. 

Maybe without the antagonism you guys feel towards me, you will be able to unify around a single question: what is the truth?

It's really striking both that so many of you felt confident to talk about CBD as being the only source for treatment for childhood seizures. You guys were rabid, but didn't provide a single piece of evidence for your claims. It was pure conjecture based on the impulsive need to feel right, not be correct in your statements.. 

It's also striking that more of you, who know how misguided these statements about CBD and seizures are, did not engage more. 

A person I respect taught me something. If you realize someone is wrong about one of their beliefs, engage them in a socratic discussion to see if you can first understand their ideas clearly, and then attempt to identify what your issues are with the ideas in question, and then attempt to rationally explain your counter-position. 

If after doing that, the person is still a radical ideologue spewing years old fake-news from CNN, if they are still completely unable to engage in a logical discussion, rake them over the coals. Show them for the hypocrites they are. Expose their disingenuous, dangerous ways. You're no longer trying to convince that person they are wrong; you're trying to show everyone else reading the discussion how absurd people are for claiming THC and terpenes have no utility for childhood seizures. 

I didn't say this. Forrest Hudd said that the fake-news you are spewing has literally killed children. Take it up with him. Go tilt as his wind-mill. Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

He said we could send seeds back for a refund, what if they've already been popped before any of this happened and they do turn out to be bunk? I hope we'd still be credited for that, even if the seed was popped. It wouldn't change the fact that they're junk, if that is the case. Can't send a junk plant through mail.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> He said we could send seeds back for a refund, what if they've already been popped before any of this happened and they do turn out to be bunk? I hope we'd still be credited for that, even if the seed was popped. It wouldn't change the fact that they're junk, if that is the case. Can't send a junk plant through mail.


I don't think he will give a damn about us sending them back if they have been proven to be bunk as so far they have. He would want seeds he believed were 100% real deal. He is not going to care if they aren't imo. He will probably just be using our order histories and no need to send back. Who knows though until we hear from him.


----------



## the gnome (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males.
> 1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere.


sheeeit! things just seem to go from bad to worse with all this news coming out of the woodwork.
I haven't heard anything about Gelato 45... yet,
I have 4 seedlings up-n-running for 2-3wks now and 4 WC also.
LOL, with my luck I'll bet I'll be posting news on Gelato soon.
while I'm betting I bet all the it's who evers fault drama will raise it's ugly head not skipping
a beat


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I'm not going to post again until after healing from my surgery. It may be a few weeks.
> 
> I think you guys need to consider the underlying scientific and anecdotal material before making such sweeping statements as, "THC and terpenes serve no purpose in childhood epilepsy." Again, you tried to define the argument as narrowly as possible in an attempt to prove yourselves right. Ironically, after having narrowed the discussion so severely, you made it easier for me to make definite statements that disproved your beliefs. Your statements aren't not even theses or hypotheses. You're not, currently, even trying to engage in the scientific method. CBD is all kids with seizures need; THC, terpenes and the full spectrum plant serve no purpose, according to this virulent strain of group-think.
> 
> ...


NO ONE CARES STFU WE GET IT!


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2018)

Got a big ass ghost town f2 in flower,she is all over the place,time to clean her up..

Page me when season 2 starts....


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

I popped 18 mimosa. To be used this outdoor season. They are in their 3rd week. If these turn out bunk I think many on here could understand the loss at the end of the day. I don't have time to start new at this point in the year.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I'm not going to post again until after healing from my surgery. It may be a few weeks.
> 
> I think you guys need to consider the underlying scientific and anecdotal material before making such sweeping statements as, "THC and terpenes serve no purpose in childhood epilepsy." Again, you tried to define the argument as narrowly as possible in an attempt to prove yourselves right. Ironically, after having narrowed the discussion so severely, you made it easier for me to make definite statements that disproved your beliefs. Your statements aren't not even theses or hypotheses. You're not, currently, even trying to engage in the scientific method. CBD is all kids with seizures need; THC, terpenes and the full spectrum plant serve no purpose, according to this virulent strain of group-think.
> 
> ...


Again get off your high horse and stop fucking thinking everyone is an idiot. Some people have known what you think you are special for knowing , for many,many years. I fail to see how any of your great teachings are even relevant to your stupid single fucking seed bitching original issue? Let alone the issues people are now talking about?
Notice how not a single post in this entire thread is bitching about not being able to buy single seeds, then suck it up butter cup and move the fuck on.
Cheers


----------



## Rivendell (May 14, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I popped 18 mimosa. To be used this outdoor season. They are in their 3rd week. If these turn out bunk I think many on here could understand the loss at the end of the day. I don't have time to start new at this point in the year.


Fingers crossed for ya bud, but you might want to start asking around for some back up clones.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Fingers crossed for ya bud, but you might want to start asking around for some back up clones.


I agree. Now I'm thinking I probably should start considering popping a new pack or two just in case. I'm working on limited space though. What a cluster fuck.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Fingers crossed for ya bud, but you might want to start asking around for some back up clones.


No access. For sure. Was too tempted by these s1s. Seemed too good to be true. Will say getting a bit of orange smell off the rub. Bit too early to tell.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> No access. For sure. Was too tempted by these s1s. Seemed too good to be true. Will say getting a bit of orange smell off the rub. Bit too early to tell.


This is what makes me think there is hope it isn't completely random bag seed. heh ;\ Maybe the dude mislabeled his S1's and Lemontree projects or something...you can only try hoping for the best I guess.


----------



## the gnome (May 14, 2018)

speaking of Mimosa, my lone lady is outstanding. rain dance and citrus farmers are looking very nice also
but Mimosa is stealing the show.
flowers are dense and heavy, and do not deflate when cut(I hate when that happens).
resin production is A+
2wks ago I started slamming all of them with some 0-50-30/beastie bloomz 
the swelling was some of the best Ive seen in quite a while.
looks like everything doubled in size!
raindance resin heads are milky white and will probably get cut 1st, maybe at the end of the week.
citrus farmers have dark green waxy leaves, reminds me of some of the chems Ive run
so the contrast tween that and the abundance of white resin is eye catching.
pics coming soon.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> speaking of Mimosa, my lone lady is outstanding. rain dance and citrus farmers are looking very nice also
> but Mimosa is stealing the show.
> flowers are dense and heavy, and do not deflate when cut(I hate when that happens).
> resin production is A+
> ...


You got a female from popping mimosa s1?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

Are those the S1 mimosa's or you have cut?


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is what makes me think there is hope it isn't completely random bag seed. heh ;\


Yea, its the only reason I'm going to finish them. Keeping the hope alive.


----------



## whytewidow (May 14, 2018)

Omw home from work. this morning one mimosa looked fem. But the other in veg I transplanted looked male. I didn't have time to get pics before work. And how bout let's not worry what I do with my harvest. It's no one decision to give the child whatever other than his parents. And Im Ashamed of you all. Your just as bad as the government. Telling people what they can and can't do. And first off I run both Charlottes web and thc strains. The father makes oil and adjusts dosages to whatever he needs. He is going on 5 years almost seizure free. From over 100 a week to less than 3 to 4 a month. And is now driving. So stfu. Mind your own business.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

Feeling so sour over what could potentially come of this. So I decided some stuffed jalapenos, a ribeye and bloody Mary might help take the edge off


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Feeling so sour over what could potentially come of this. So I decided some stuffed jalapenos, a ribeye and bloody Mary might help take the edge off View attachment 4135916


Put it on simmer I am OMW!!!!!!

Cheers


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is what makes me think there is hope it isn't completely random bag seed. heh ;\ Maybe the dude mislabeled his S1's and Lemontree projects or something...you can only try hoping for the best I guess.


His Lemontree crosses should still be fems! Again, EVERYTHING SAG has been selling should’ve been fems.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Feeling so sour over what could potentially come of this. So I decided some stuffed jalapenos, a ribeye and bloody Mary might help take the edge off View attachment 4135916


I would like that twice if I could!


----------



## slow drawl (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> @Tangerine_ , your argument regarding single seeds is demonstrably false, and has been proven to be by people who quoted me more than 6 months ago saying that I had popped and was growing Gu's strains. I have purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my garden. What is your argument? What? That I was so vindictive that I purchased, popped and incorporated his strains into my system? That I'm using sq ft space in my tent on a strain that I'm hoping will fail? That I'm wasting light, energy, and resources growing something I hope will fail? Those are hardly the acts of a spiteful person. I am giving it a shot despite his unwillingness to work with me because I thought I'd love the stardawg influence. I love the smell of chem strains in the morning.
> 
> To be clear, I purchased 2 10-packs after Gu refused to accommodate me. I still gave it a chance. I, as a customer, absolutely have the right to voice my frustration with his refusal to accommodate me. He, as a businessman, absolutely had the right to refuse to accommodate. The consequences of poor customer service are upset customers. No one is immune to criticism for poor service. And I'm not obligated to conform to the ridiculous group think that is currently bending in every emotional direction to avoid addressing the issues. You peculiar people collectively said THC plays no role in seizure disorders not based on research, but based on the desire to be right. You have been proven categorically wrong.
> 
> ...


Damn dude you are seriously long winded.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

I can't wait to see what my lone jelly pie is gonna bring. I popped 3 jp and 3 deputy. The ice storm we had in southern Ontario at the end of April screwed me. We lost power for 24 hours. My space was 3 degrees for alot of that. I lost 2 jelly pie and 2 deputy. The lone JP shower female last week and it's already picking up pace. The deputy is a dude, I took a cut of him and it' chilling in my bubble cloner. Not sure why I kept him but I did... maybe it was the nice structure. That's him on the right with a bodhi granola funk that unfortunately dropped nuts on me too. Both got the chop after this shot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> blah
> 
> blah
> 
> ...


How many times have you said "ad hominem"?
We get it; you feel like a victim.

Regarding your arguments, they are easily shredded by Occam's Razor.

You really aren't very good at this.
It would be a great time to stop embarrassing yourself and shut the fuck up...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many times have you said "ad hominem"?
> We get it; you feel like a victim.
> 
> Regarding your arguments, they are easily shredded by Occam's Razor.
> ...


He's good with his command of his English, but he didn't really have a thesis, his body was made up of a series of unfinished thoughts and his sources have no formal training other then practical field work. Makes for an unconvincing study. The bottom line is his real reason of argument is scorn. If you truly cared, you would seek alternative options as opposed to repeating half thoughts ad nauseum. Most people have decent reasoning skills and don't need to be force fed to understand the writing on the wall. Maybe try another approach when you don't make friends the first time... even my 11 year old knows that.


----------



## tatonka (May 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A couple of bud shots, both around the end of week 8. First is GP's Jelly Pie, second pic is dungeons vault's Brandywine. Both have sweet, grape/dark berry notes on the nose. The Jelly Pie smell is more tart, like a grape fruit roll up with the chem funk still present in the background. While the Brandywine is also grape, it is much sweeter like grape kool aid. View attachment 4135871 View attachment 4135874


Beautiful


----------



## tatonka (May 14, 2018)

Not Mimosa too!!??!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> His Lemontree crosses should still be fems! Again, EVERYTHING SAG has been selling should’ve been fems.


Well then this is sounding really bad ;\


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

Fuck them S1's i just got a message my wedding cake,A dub,sour dub and gorilla glue cuts was mailed this morning to an undisclosed location.I know for a fact the WC is the real deal.Now i gotta finish my veg room to get some fat moms growing under a big ass quantum board setup.If youll wanna see some S1's on WC sit back and watch how its done.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Fuck them S1's i just got a message my wedding cake,A dub,sour dub and gorilla glue cuts was mailed this morning to an undisclosed location.I know for a fact the WC is the real deal.Now i gotta finish my veg room to get some fat moms growing under a big ass quantum board setup.If youll wanna see some S1's on WC sit back and watch how its done.


Hell yeah dude. We’ve all just seen GPS sell out on those “S1’s” despite no information on the breeder, no grow reports, and just a couple pictures of something that might or might not be the actual thing. Imagine what people would do for the real deal!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 14, 2018)

Sounds to me like SAG needs a Chelsea grin.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I was informed a few days ago from a reliable source that those seeds are also labeled as copycat genetics,I hate to say it but there was a big thread on IC that was deleted cause people were having huge male ratios.Anyone else know the deal or remember seeing the thread?I posted about it last week on the greenpoint forum not sure if it is still there or not.SAG might be selling the seeds to other banks calling them copycat genetics.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

Here's where i posted it on the 5th.im pretty sure those SAG seeds that GU mentioned that was sold to logic was called CCG.i know that thread was wiped clean off IG but those seeds were being popped weeks ago.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

But guys, @Gu~ looked him right in the eye! He said he was a stand up guy! He even said SAG is a better grower than he is! He said the bunk seeds story was an outright lie!
/s


----------



## tatonka (May 14, 2018)

Pig Whistle #4 clone has been stunted since i cut it on 3/29.
It was fully rooted in Rockwool when I up canned it.
6 weeks no growth, I smell autoflower genetics????
It's pretty lame because I enjoyed the smoke and it was a pleasure to grow.
I have another pack to revisit pig whistle.

More room for Chuckers Paradise testers


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

Why won't gu post here and explain anything? That is the most unsettling aspect of this for me. Maybe he is still investigating but keep us posted at least. Causing alot of stress for me over here honestly.


----------



## hillbill (May 14, 2018)

“W” looked Putin in the eye and could see his soul. Same effect it seems.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Why won't gu post here and explain anything? That is the most unsettling aspect of this for me. Maybe he is still investigating but keep us posted at least. Causing alot if stress for me over here honestly.


He will get back to us.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> He will get back to us.


I do trust that


----------



## ruby fruit (May 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I'll probably return my 'Topanga' pack and grab a pack of CV LVTK instead since I want to run fems next.
> Shame about the S1s having issues. Probably also cost me $15-20 CAD to send back too.
> 
> @Gu~ is there a CV drop anytime soon? Wouldn't mind a pack of cookie wreck


Theres a new drop happen happening soon I got told by the the guy at cv who sent my TK seeds to me last week 
Hope this helps


----------



## Amos Otis (May 14, 2018)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> I'm not going to post again until after healing from my surgery. It may be a few weeks.
> 
> .


----------



## nc208 (May 14, 2018)

I dunno why, but that gif always cracks me up.


----------



## klx (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males. I cant confirm the 6th yet as it was about 2 weeks behind the rest of the group due to being a runt in the beginning, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I'm not intending to stir the drama pot here, just reporting my experience.
> 
> 1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere. This is pretty disappointing, but I will continue on to see if these remaining females are worth a damn.. Gu said these seeds were all tested and had pics of the supposed test run. That was either a lie or whoever tested them lied about their findings or just plain didn't test them.
> 
> ...


Well thats just fucking great. Someone has some explaining to do.


----------



## nc208 (May 14, 2018)

On a lighter note LVTK is currently on sale over at Greenpoint based on your nugget tier.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> On a lighter note LVTK is currently on sale over at Greenpoint based on your nugget tier.



Was looking at that but when added to cart price does not reflect sale for me (gold status)


----------



## nc208 (May 14, 2018)

Are you logged in? It worked for me


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

Yup. Says 54 a pack. But in cart stays at 198. Is there a coupon code I'm missing? Logged out and back in no luck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> On a lighter note LVTK is currently on sale over at Greenpoint based on your nugget tier.


It didn't work for me. 
Still $99 in my cart.


----------



## naiveCon (May 14, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Why won't gu post here and explain anything? That is the most unsettling aspect of this for me. Maybe he is still investigating but keep us posted at least. Causing alot of stress for me over here honestly.


 He may not be allowed to say anything.

If he has retained an attorney, he is probably instructed not to comment.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> He may not be allowed to say anything.
> 
> If he has retained an attorney, he is probably instructed not to comment.


Interesting view. Had not considered that


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> He may not be allowed to say anything.
> 
> If he has retained an attorney, he is probably instructed not to comment.


I fucking doubt it. The time for an attorney was before he dealt with SAG.

And he’s still dealing with a business that is sending cannabis seeds through state lines using usps. That’s still federally illegal. What legal options does he even have?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

Germ'd 3 of the Gelato along with 3 Wedding Cake. Also added Jelly Pie and Stardawg IX (from TD). These are the two I really wanted to focus on hunting through. If I can find one JP as good as what lubdanugs has shown I'll be happy.
Wedding Cake is the only one I was concerned with after reading about the herm fest on the Seed Junky thread. Given all the info available I think most were expecting some sensitivity issues but hoping to find that one fiery female to clone the shit out of. At least that was my reasoning...then again, I'd never stake a whole season on seeds, let alone seeds I knew to have herm tendencies. And I'll be fucked if I'm allowing cuts in my room. I'd rather take my chances with balls than bugs!

I just don't know what to think. I'm trying to remain optimistic.
I expected herm reports here and there. I figured peeps would be plucking balls around week 2-3...NOT full on males. And I really don't see enough evidence to believe this dude bought a bunch of bulk seeds to send to GU. Something definitely went wrong. Whether it was malicious or carelessness remains to be seen.

Maybe with these "collaborations" it would be best not slap the GPS name on them...especially if he didn't have a hand in creating them?


----------



## naiveCon (May 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I fucking doubt it. The time for an attorney was before he dealt with SAG.
> 
> And he’s still dealing with a business that is sending cannabis seeds through state lines using usps. That’s still federally illegal. What legal options does he even have?


If sag is in California a legal state, and GP is in Colorado a legal state and product was sent via United Parcel or FedEx then tell me what the crime is ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 14, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I'll probably return my 'Topanga' pack and grab a pack of CV LVTK instead since I want to run fems next.
> Shame about the S1s having issues. Probably also cost me $15-20 CAD to send back too.
> 
> @Gu~ is there a CV drop anytime soon? Wouldn't mind a pack of cookie wreck


I think instead of all of us sending seeds back that are basically garbage.

Mabey he just sends us out some new regular seeds that are going to drop. Complimentary style (not being cheap just saying its like a sirry for getting caught fee)

Pack for pack, tooth for a tooth?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> If sag is in California a legal state, and GP is in Colorado a legal state and product was sent via United Parcel or FedEx then tell me what the crime is ?


Cannabis is federally illegal. It’s all a giant gray area. And even if you drove the seeds across state lines yourself, it’s still illegal.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 14, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> If sag is in California a legal state, and GP is in Colorado a legal state and product was sent via United Parcel or FedEx then tell me what the crime is ?


It's interstate commerce. It went between states through other states = federal law is now applied.

I don't think he will have any recourse whatsoever.

You guys will probably have to give him a few days to figure this shit out....this is a big deal and I am sure he knows it. You can bet he is going to go for this guys throat before we hear from him.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2018)

Anyone ever run a pack of GPS seeds through the washing machine AND dryer? I DID.
Hoping I didn't kill the poor seeds. Dropped one into wet towel to see if it'll crack
I am about to find out just how good that GPS packaging is


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> Anyone ever run a pack of GPS seeds through the washing machine AND dryer? I DID.
> Hoping I didn't kill the poor seeds. Dropped one into wet towel to see if it'll crack
> I am about to find out just how good that GPS packaging is


i would bet the drier fried them dead.

sorry, that's my .02


----------



## THT (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i would bet the drier fried them dead.
> 
> sorry, that's my .02


I would think the same thing, BUT, I was lucky and the wife didnt have it on hot setting - only warm... we will see.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> I would think the same thing, BUT, I was lucky and the wife didnt have it on hot setting - only warm... we will see.


i think you’ll be ok


----------



## Wilksey (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> I am about to find out just how good that GPS packaging is


I bet they'll be fine.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> i think you’ll be ok


I hope so! the foam on the inside of the crushproof container was dry, but like @Sour Wreck said, the heat may have done them in.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> I hope so! the foam on the inside of the crushproof container was dry, but like @Sour Wreck said, the heat may have done them in.


What was it a pack of?


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

I would think if the heat was bad enough to kill the seeds it would have also been hot enough to mess up that foam, some melt at least. That shit is not very durable.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> What was it a pack of?


IT WAS MAH LEMON TREES!!
I guess that is the best pack for this experiment since they may be garbage seeds to begin with.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

I bet that seed pops


----------



## whytewidow (May 14, 2018)

Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.


----------



## sdd420 (May 14, 2018)

Karma is a bitch.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> I hope so! the foam on the inside of the crushproof container was dry, but like @Sour Wreck said, the heat may have done them in.


drier gets hot. i would be surprised if the seeds survived...

i am on your side, prove me wrong !!!!!

my heart is with you brother, i just know what heat can do to seeds.


----------



## THT (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.
> View attachment 4136057 View attachment 4136058


Looks male to me.. Sorry dude..


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.
> View attachment 4136057 View attachment 4136058


Man...

Could open up to be a lil leaflet type growth.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.
> View attachment 4136057 View attachment 4136058


Yep.. more male mimosas.. shit. Join the club.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

THT said:


> Looks male to me.. Sorry dude..



x2


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> Man...
> 
> Could open up to be a lil leaflet type growth.



could..., it';s happened to me...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I bet that seed pops


Unfortunately it will be a male, (sorry I couldn't help myself) Seriously I hope she is simply fabulous!


----------



## whytewidow (May 14, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Yep.. more male mimosas.. shit. Join the club.


I'm going to swap out #2 for it. See if it's male too. It's in a 1 gal. I'l jus flower it in it and take cuts if it's a fem. And flower out the cut up seeded plant and veg clones of it for awhile. Push it to the back of the list tho. But now I have two gelatos coming up too. In solos already. Guess I'll flip them too n see.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm going to swap out #2 for it. See if it's male too. It's in a 1 gal. I'l jus flower it in it and take cuts if it's a fem. And flower out the cut up seeded plant and veg clones of it for awhile. Push it to the back of the list tho. But now I have two gelatos coming up too. In solos already. Guess I'll flip them too n see.


good luck


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 14, 2018)

Cookies n Chem finishing up.
 
Sundance Kid Pheno #2 smelling sweet candy n gas.


Sundance Kid Pheno #1 smelling like her sister but sweeter.


Citrus Farmer smelling amazing!!! The citrus smell is so strong its insane, with hints of sweet candy n gas. She is definitely in my top 3 best smelling flower.


Agathlan smelling of sweet berries n gas.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 14, 2018)

That cookies and chem looks like that is going to be a nice easy trim, I love those


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem finishing up.
> View attachment 4136046
> Sundance Kid Pheno #2 smelling sweet candy n gas.
> View attachment 4136049
> ...


How long on the CnC and Sundance?


----------



## dstroy (May 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem finishing up.
> View attachment 4136046
> Sundance Kid Pheno #2 smelling sweet candy n gas.
> View attachment 4136049
> ...


Nice job

How are you liking the agathlan?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.
> View attachment 4136057 View attachment 4136058










shit... just made me feel old


----------



## Wilksey (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What do you guys think?


Lookin' dudish to me.

Could be like Bruce Jenner, though, and start out looking butch and then turn bitch on ya' after awhile.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Lookin' dudish to me.
> 
> Could be like Bruce Jenner, though, and start out looking butch and then turn bitch on ya' after awhile.


Did he keep his twig & berries?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did he keep his twig & berries?


 
This is going to be a bumpy ride


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 14, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> That cookies and chem looks like that is going to be a nice easy trim, I love those


She is a breeze to trim. I love it!



LrnLvGrw said:


> How long on the CnC and Sundance?


CnC is @ 73 days and Sundance is @ 54 days



dstroy said:


> Nice job
> 
> How are you liking the agathlan?


Im loving her! I haven't smoked her yet but she is bulking up really nice. Well see how she turns out.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> She is a breeze to trim. I love it!
> 
> 
> CnC is @ 73 days and Sundance is @ 54 days
> ...


nice to hear on the cookies and chem trim...

please let us know about the agathlan high and tastes/aromas...

thanks man


----------



## Cold$moke (May 14, 2018)

Yep that really takes the wind out of my gps sails! Or sales how ever you want to see it 

As far as fems go my pack of purple punch and mimosa just got a real hard bump to the back of the need to pop line lol.... sucks


Tis a shame i was hoping for good things .

And yes i know i could get replacments but man thats fucking harsh.....

The customer should never be at fault for receiving bad product.... but there should be some kind of compensation for those who actually get dudes out of their fem seeds.


On a brighter note the regs i have going all look great.

Im sure ill end up posting pics sometime of them but not too comfy with the numbers i got atm for pics .......sorry. 

I havent had this many going since i made my first aero cloner and went on a cloning trip


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2018)

My CnC is nice and thick but she is a slow veg and she doesn't do side branching. After a month or so veg she only had 2-4 small little branches that I could clone. 

It is kind of a blessing because she is staying short so she is probably a cookie leaner but down side is she probably won't yield all that well and the clones will have to be vegged for a bit to boost yield. 

Other than that I think she will be nice and colorful. I can't post pics at the moment but will get to that soon.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My CnC is nice and thick but she is a slow veg and she doesn't do side branching. After a month or so veg she only had 2-4 small little branches that I could clone.
> 
> It is kind of a blessing because she is staying short so she is probably a cookie leaner but down side is she probably won't yield all that well and the clones will have to be vegged for a bit to boost yield.
> 
> Other than that I think she will be nice and colorful. I can't post pics at the moment but will get to that soon.


did you top her? wonder how she would do...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> did you top her? wonder how she would do...


Naw I didn't top her because she was too slow. I started her about a week behind some c99 seeds I had and I wanted them all to hit flower on May 1 and the CnC was still too small to top.

I kept a clone of cnc and will let that veg out and top or tie down it down so I can see what it does yield wise. 

So far I know she is not chem heavy due to the runt size which I'm glad about plus she does have some natural purple in the stems/leaves.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 14, 2018)

Ok, lets try this again.

Couple different phenos of TNT

#1




#2 (this one got beat up by the fan)




LVTK
#1 (no pics of #2 yet)
 

This one really does smell like lemon candy. I'm digging it 

Sorry for the poor quality pics. I should've used my Nikon instead of my cell.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw I didn't top her because she was too slow. I started her about a week behind some c99 seeds I had and I wanted them all to hit flower on May 1 and the CnC was still too small to top.
> 
> I kept a clone of cnc and will let that veg out and top or tie down it down so I can see what it does yield wise.
> 
> So far I know she is not chem heavy due to the runt size which I'm glad about plus she does have some natural purple in the stems/leaves.


thanks for the response...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> nice to hear on the cookies and chem trim...
> 
> please let us know about the agathlan high and tastes/aromas...
> 
> thanks man


Gladly my friend.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> Couple different phenos of TNT
> 
> ...


Your TNT #1 looks amazing, Tangerine. Lovely job.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> Couple different phenos of TNT
> 
> ...


How's the TNT's smelling? They look great!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Gladly my friend.


appreciate you man !!!


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk looks round to me. What do you guys think? Mimosa s1 17 days old. Day 2 of 12/12 showed sex parts super fast so far. Jus not completely developed.
> View attachment 4136057 View attachment 4136058


Yeah that's the last straw. These s1's are reg seeds at best which means all bets are off because who knows what they really are. I'm popping a couple new packs. 
They're simply not legit. I feel a bit bad for gu~. 
I'm pissed.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah that's the last straw. These s1's are reg seeds at best which means all bets are off because who knows what they really are. I'm popping a couple new packs.
> They're simply not legit. I feel a bit bad for gu~.
> I'm pissed.


Im not pissed but i await to see how we are going to be taken care of.

Its not our fault it didn't work out right but we should be compensated .

Im not going to take time outa my day and pay to send tracked seeds back! Hahaha

But i will feel just fine about stuff with some honesty and new packs of the new REGULAR drops in lue of our mystery beans.

Im saying pack for pack he sends us something for the bunk packs ...

id feel fine about that .

But i doubt ill ever hit diamond as it goes now lol
Ill still watch the auction .

But no more fast seed drops for this dude .

I can wait and buy a cut


----------



## Cold$moke (May 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> Couple different phenos of TNT
> 
> ...


Lookin fine


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im not pissed but i await to see how we are going to be taken care of.
> 
> Its not our fault it didn't work out right but we should be compensated .
> 
> ...


I'm not directly salty over the seeds being random, that's not my issue, I feel bad for gu~ over that. I'd be packing up for a man hunt if I were him. What I'm pissed about is popping 5 different s1 strains all over my veg tent and now this. Time is money, and money wasn't so important until I lost my job a month ago, at which time I banked on these s1's to do me well for cushion. Now I've wasted some critical time.


----------



## main cola (May 14, 2018)

I'm wondering why people aren't calling this SAG Guy out on IG..Maybe he's deleting the comments?
I just found the one comment saying the S1s are throwing out males..it got 2 likes and one of the likes was from SAG..wtf


----------



## Oblazer (May 14, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Yup. Says 54 a pack. But in cart stays at 198. Is there a coupon code I'm missing? Logged out and back in no luck.


Same here I cant get it to stay for $54 either ... as soon as I add to my cart it says $54 then jumps up to $99 ?


----------



## main cola (May 14, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Same here I cant get it to stay for $54 either ... as soon as I add to my cart it says $54 then jumps up to $99 ?


Here too


----------



## naiveCon (May 14, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm wondering why people aren't calling this SAG Guy out on IG..Maybe he's deleting the comments?
> I just found the one comment saying the S1s are throwing out males..it got 2 likes and one of the likes was from SAG..wtf


Yeah I thought that was kind of strange


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm wondering why people aren't calling this SAG Guy out on IG..Maybe he's deleting the comments?
> I just found the one comment saying the S1s are throwing out males..it got 2 likes and one of the likes was from SAG..wtf


Punk needs stomped


----------



## Dustjesus (May 14, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Punk needs stomped


Agree. It's as if his like is a haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2018)

Man I dodged a few bullets here in the last few months. 

First I missed out on the purple punch 2.0 which turned out hit or miss with a lot of misses.

After that I thought I missed out on the Jaws FPOG fems at GLG but it turns out I got lucky missing them.

Then I had thought about catching the wedding cakes but talked myself out of it. 

Lastly I almost ordered the cbd oil when Gu offered a few pack of s1s but again I talked myself out of it because no cash option for cbd. 

Crazy there were no s1s grows posted or pics of flowers from those beans. Sure they had pretty promo pics but who the fuck doesn't. 

I believe Gu got hustled, along with thousands of other people. This SAG asshole did what so many ponzi scheming grease wads do, the old bait and switch. 

Bottom line is Gu put his name on this other guy's shit and now has to deal with the bullshit.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 14, 2018)

Well good thing I stocked up on CV instead of the s1s on 420..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I dodged a few bullets here in the last few months.
> 
> First I missed out on the purple punch 2.0 which turned out hit or miss with a lot of misses.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was going to buy the Mimosa S1 but it sold out before I could pull the trigger.
Ended up getting another pack of cookies n chem instead.

BTW, what's the difference between Eagle Scout & CnC?
--edit--
I see now... CnC also has starfighter in the mix.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I was going to buy the Mimosa S1 but it sold out before I could pull the trigger.
> Ended up getting another pack of cookies n chem instead.
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between Eagle Scout & CnC?


Cnc is a starfighter cross


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I was going to buy the Mimosa S1 but it sold out before I could pull the trigger.
> Ended up getting another pack of cookies n chem instead.
> 
> BTW, what's the difference between Eagle Scout & CnC?


Eagle Scout is GSC (forum cut) x Stardawg
CnC is Cookies n Cream x Stardawg


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

All them seeds are straight up garbage.knowing what I know gu got fucked plain as day.i wrote a post 2 weeks ago on the greenpoint forum about it and no one answered.it was the smoking gun and I totally over looked it.other people knew them seeds were fucked up weeks ago.i cant hold back.i really like gu and think he's a cool ass dude but he has to make this right.
I think everyone who bought them seeds deserves to know they are shit.everyone who ordered them and lost credits should get an email that they are shit and at least get a credit for the cash we spent.i know gu doesnt want them back and no one wants to mail them.
I think its the right thing to do at this point if he wants to keep his loyal customers.
1 message about it here doesnt mean nothing when not everyone follows these forums.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 14, 2018)

So what's the deal with the lemon tree s1? Everyone talking about all the stuff they know but I don't got ig or time to read thru all the drama. Help me out cause I paid for a pack of them already


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 14, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So what's the deal with the lemon tree s1? Everyone talking about all the stuff they know but I don't got ig or time to read thru all the drama. Help me out cause I paid for a pack of them already


Nobody’s grown them because they were just released. Gu staggered the release of all the S1’s. Probably to maximize interest and demand. But they’re likely exactly the same as all the other S1’s. Just some random seeds.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 14, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So what's the deal with the lemon tree s1? Everyone talking about all the stuff they know but I don't got ig or time to read thru all the drama. Help me out cause I paid for a pack of them already


All the s1 that came from SAG are shit.i already threw mine away.moving on from this fiasco.i hope gu lands back on his feet from this and learns a valuable lesson.


----------



## HydroRed (May 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I dodged a few bullets here in the last few months.
> 
> First I missed out on the purple punch 2.0 which turned out hit or miss with a lot of misses.
> 
> After that I thought I missed out on the Jaws FPOG fems at GLG but it turns out I got lucky missing them.


Wish I could say the same. 
Its been a rough month or two with some of my seed selections.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's the TNT's smelling? They look great!


#1 smells a lot like my Sour Stardawg. Its kinda sharp with a skunky citrus thing going on.
#2 is similar but has stronger acrid odor. This one might lean closer to its Stardawg dad.
These went into bloom at the same time but I think the shorter one is going to finish a few days ahead of the taller one.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Heres a small sample of the gps gear


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So what's the deal with the lemon tree s1? Everyone talking about all the stuff they know but I don't got ig or time to read thru all the drama. Help me out cause I paid for a pack of them already


Im still going to grow the s1's out 
As i will hope for the best but .....they just got put on the back burner 

and i cannot count on them to be fems which is what was PAID FOR

which besides this fiasco i was having super steller feelings about gps , i cannot lie the service is EXCELLENT Gu~s team has been pretty awsome in that regaurd......

but this and the credit card thing is definitely a fly in the ointment. 

I hope for the best but prep for the worst anyway
Still sucks as i was getting spoiled by the low prices ........does the addage you get what you pay for apply? I hope not i bought quite a few on the auction



Heisengrow said:


> All them seeds are straight up garbage.knowing what I know gu got fucked plain as day.i wrote a post 2 weeks ago on the greenpoint forum about it and no one answered.it was the smoking gun and I totally over looked it.other people knew them seeds were fucked up weeks ago.i cant hold back.i really like gu and think he's a cool ass dude but he has to make this right.
> I think everyone who bought them seeds deserves to know they are shit.everyone who ordered them and lost credits should get an email that they are shit and at least get a credit for the cash we spent.i know gu doesnt want them back and no one wants to mail them.
> I think its the right thing to do at this point if he wants to keep his loyal customers.
> 1 message about it here doesnt mean nothing when not everyone follows these forums.


I agree im sure as fuck not paying the tracking to send em back cause its not worth it.

But i agree something needs to be done just as an apology... at least i would haha if i wanted.my customers coming back for more..


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

For the first time in yrs I skipped the whole 420 promo and I'm glad I went with my instincts. I did catch the WC and Gelato on auction but for the most part I'd much rather stick to regs .

I've smoked the GG4. Its got amazing bag appeal but Tomahawk blows it out the water with that Stardawg added in. Bodhi's Space Monkey is reported to be fire as well. I haven't gotten to this one yet but I have grown out Space Cake and its LOUD and potent.
The Do-si-do can also be had if you go to the source and you've got Sunset Sherb for the Gelato.

There's just so many other options for these besides S1s

The next few weeks will prove interesting for sure but until then...the horse? Yeah...he's dead.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Heres a small sample of the gps gear View attachment 4136225



Bout a pound...
Cheers


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> #1 smells a lot like my Sour Stardawg. Its kinda sharp with a skunky citrus thing going on.
> #2 is similar but has stronger acrid odor. This one might lean closer to its Stardawg dad.
> These went into bloom at the same time but I think the shorter one is going to finish a few days ahead of the taller one.


Thanks for the info! I was just curious if the Deathstar aroma was coming through. Sounds like it might be showing up a little in the first one.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, lets try this again.
> 
> Couple different phenos of TNT
> 
> ...


What day are your lvtk?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All the s1 that came from SAG are shit.i already threw mine away.moving on from this fiasco.i hope gu lands back on his feet from this and learns a valuable lesson.


Did you really throw them away? I'd grow them out just out of curiosity. If the moms are legit, which they could be, then there's still a good chance of finding something worthwhile. I would assume that Gu~ actually saw that SAG had legit females and hopefully whatever male SAG had hanging around is something at least decent. I mean if your needing a home for them I might know a place


----------



## Jhon77 (May 15, 2018)

I sorry guys but just my 2 cents do your research before you buy seeds especially the breeder!...I know gu is A reliable Seed bank and that’s sucks what going on but always do your research I sure did and also did on somethingaboutgenetics...I left post on here saying mixed reviews my buddy grew them out with same exact problems..always do your research guys..feel bad for you guys i sent gu 2 breeders that I have talked and emailed my self said they would like drop seeds to him all he has to do is contact them Reliable big name company’s.


----------



## klx (May 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> I sorry guys but just my 2 cents do your research before you buy seeds especially the breeder!...I know gu is A reliable Seed bank and that’s sucks what going on but always do your research I sure did and also did on somethingaboutgenetics...I left post on here saying mixed reviews my buddy grew them out with same exact problems..always do your research guys..feel bad for you guys i sent gu 2 breeders that I have talked and emailed my self said they would like drop seeds to him all he has to do is contact them Reliable big name company’s.


Nobody knew SAG was the breeder until after the drop. All we knew was that GPS vouched for them.


----------



## Jhon77 (May 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Nobody knew SAG was the breeder until after the drop. All we knew was that GPS vouched for them.


I knew he was the breeder!


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Nobody knew SAG was the breeder until after the drop. All we knew was that GPS vouched for them.


Yeah, I bet many wouldn’t have bought them if they did know where they were coming from or if Gu didn’t vouch for them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> I knew he was the breeder!


Since early April when the S1’s started dropping on GPS?


----------



## klx (May 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> I knew he was the breeder!


Honestly, I dont give a fuck who the breeder is, Gu came onto this thread and said they were legit and post pics and said they were of the S1s that had been grown out. That was good enough for me but clearly he got mugged and so did we.


----------



## Jhon77 (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Since early April when the S1’s started dropping on GPS?


Yes I did just common sense and if you follow all the seed banks I follow on ig he was or is the only one making those crosses!...as well as my buddy grew his gear long before gu dropped his gear on his sight.


----------



## predd (May 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Yes I did just common sense and if you follow all the seed banks I follow on ig he was or is the only one making those crosses!...as well as my buddy grew his gear long before gu dropped his gear on his sight.


I don't do the social media thing much, but Gu said he had been to the facility, they were made by more skilled thumbs than his own, had seen the finished product and back it with his greenpoint satisfaction guarantee......I had built a high level of trust with Gu, what else did I need?

WWYD(what would you do) section now.........I have 11 of these s1 in veg, a few could be flowered really soon........Do I even bother putting these things in my flower tent or just shit can them?, when I have potential elite genetics that could be flowered sooner if I have space not taken up by shwag in my flower tent.....
Also the idea of having no idea what genetics are in my tents really bugs me too


----------



## Jhon77 (May 15, 2018)

Well brotha you can grow them out but as far as breeding them just know that they might not be the genetics you want and as well as how stable the genetics you have that you want to breed with..I would still grow them out still hopefully some dank.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I dodged a few bullets here in the last few months.
> 
> First I missed out on the purple punch 2.0 which turned out hit or miss with a lot of misses.
> 
> ...


i've been low on cash also, but i did pick up the banana og s1's...


----------



## hydgrow (May 15, 2018)

When I put the LVTK in my cart it is full price. I am logged in and am a GOLD MEMBER so it is not working!

@Gu


----------



## Rivendell (May 15, 2018)

On another subject, the new wild west releases Gu mentioned coming soon.

What were the last round of testers Gu sent out? The testers for the new stuff are going out this month, so I would assume a new release must be from a prior batch of testers. 

I looked around a bit and all I am finding are rhs testers, so I must be missing a round of them.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> On another subject, the new wild west releases Gu mentioned coming soon.
> 
> What were the last round of testers Gu sent out? The testers for the new stuff are going out this month, so I would assume a new release must be from a prior batch of testers.
> 
> I looked around a bit and all I am finding are rhs testers, so I must be missing a round of them.


I think the last testers from 420 are the drop...


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 15, 2018)

jesus im glad i didnt blow a wad on those S1's. I almost did and im tight on money as it is.... sorry to hear these issues are happening. Hopefully this doesnt put Gu off the map.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All the s1 that came from SAG are shit.i already threw mine away.moving on from this fiasco.i hope gu lands back on his feet from this and learns a valuable lesson.


I thought I was top bid


----------



## Little Dog (May 15, 2018)

I bought straight from SAG. I'll admit 100% that I realized it was possible to good a deal (to good to be true). So I gambled on it anyway. And lost. I haven't received my beans yet. Don't even know if I will. And don't really care at this point. I do know, GP and Gu have been very good toward me. I appreciate that. And I still do. I'll still buy GP gear. But the "only reason" I bought SAG was he was on Gu's site. Gu vouched for him. And I trust Gu. I hate it for Gu, and myself. I took a 300 dollar lick. I'll live and learn. Gu I'm sure took a wallop! He's learned a valuable lesson too. Maybe we all did. And for all the "old timers," it's been a much needed refresher course. For me it has been. I'm new to the US genetics. And I love'em. (Always had been overseas for me). Like a kid in a candy store. We all get carried away sometimes. (We love marajuana). Pay attention and do your homework. Hope we all end up somehow nicely surprised!


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

It's always best to just run regs,find your own "elite cut"...grow her & show her off good.


----------



## predd (May 15, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> jesus im glad i didnt blow a wad on those S1's. I almost did and im tight on money as it is.... sorry to hear these issues are happening. Hopefully this doesnt put Gu off the map.


I think quite a few of us are in this situation, I averaged about $27 a pack for these(unreal value!)....all except the mimosa and PP which I jumped on and paid full whack for.....I usually give people I feel are trying to do the right thing 3 strikes...this is bad and should never happen again  , but I'll still do business with Gu, this is one strike and since I paid cash, I would be happy with credit and see it more like half a strike lol....so hang in there Gu, you haven't lost me.


----------



## Rivendell (May 15, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I think the last testers from 420 are the drop...


I would hope after this S1 debacle that the last thing Gu would do, would be to release untested cross's when the testers for said cross's haven't even shipped. 

If that was his plan, I can't imagine he would have made such a big deal about the new testers. He would have just released the cross's.

I guess only time will tell.


----------



## booms111 (May 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> I bought straight from SAG. I'll admit 100% that I realized it was possible to good a deal (to good to be true). So I gambled on it anyway. And lost. I haven't received my beans yet. Don't even know if I will. And don't really care at this point. I do know, GP and Gu have been very good toward me. I appreciate that. And I still do. I'll still buy GP gear. But the "only reason" I bought SAG was he was on Gu's site. Gu vouched for him. And I trust Gu. I hate it for Gu, and myself. I took a 300 dollar lick. I'll live and learn. Gu I'm sure took a wallop! He's learned a valuable lesson too. Maybe we all did. And for all the "old timers," it's been a much needed refresher course. For me it has been. I'm new to the US genetics. And I love'em. (Always had been overseas for me). Like a kid in a candy store. We all get carried away sometimes. (We love marajuana). Pay attention and do your homework. Hope we all end up somehow nicely surprised!


I bought straight from SAG also because of Gu vouching for him. Luckily I used PayPal and after almost a month of no seeds arriving I made a claim with PayPal. SAG contacted me within hours of PayPal claim, he refunded my money next day to close the claim. I assume he took care of my claim quickly so he could keep his PayPal account active to take other people's money...


----------



## predd (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> It's always best to just run regs,find your own "elite cut"...grow her & show her off good.


First fem's I've run in 6 or 7 years...I found my first real fire in sub's chernobly and plushberry many years ago and he talked so bad about fems ,I never messed with them again, but I've seen so many great results with them, I'm trying to stay open minded, but this doesn't help.....first time in 7 years!


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 15, 2018)

Wow I'm sorry to read of all the problems.
Ill just stick to where I buy my seeds.
My best to everyone.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I would hope after this S1 debacle that the last thing Gu would do, would be to release untested cross's when the testers for said cross's haven't even shipped.
> 
> If that was his plan, I can't imagine he would have made such a big deal about the new testers. He would have just released the cross's.
> 
> I guess only time will tell.


I would say these crosses have already been proven with what has already been released in the wild west series. The same proud papa with some new baby mamas.


----------



## nc208 (May 15, 2018)

Jhon77 said:


> Something about genetics about 99 percent that that is the Breeder...or at least his Instagram name buddy of mine grown out his gear.


It's true this was posted on March 22 2018. Before the wedding cake even dropped. Would have been nice had you said something then.


----------



## macsnax (May 15, 2018)

The thing that doesn't make sense is everyone is getting males? If there was male pollen floating around in this dudes op, there should be a fair number of females as well.... Idk, shitty non the less.


----------



## vertnugs (May 15, 2018)

All the new 420 tester gear is done by Gu~ isn't it,as they are all SD crosses?Was anything mentioned about outside sources being involved in the making of those new beans? 



I feel for all of us that grabbed these S1's but i gotta admit i'd rather be me or any of you guys than Gu~ in this situation.What a cluster fuck for him to deal with.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

predd said:


> First fem's I've run in 6 or 7 years...I found my first real fire in sub's chernobly and plushberry many years ago and he talked so bad about fems ,I never messed with them again, but I've seen so many great results with them, I'm trying to stay open minded, but this doesn't help.....first time in 7 years!


I like fems(crosses) not s1 of a clone..

Like green points (South beach sherb) sherbet x 92 og hell I have not seen a bad post about them,or the others that got released. 

Plushberry was a badass cross,I ran that for a long time..


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

what if the S in S1 stands for sacks....  
Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Wow I'm sorry to read of all the problems.
> Ill just stick to where I buy my seeds.
> My best to everyone.


The regular seeds are good 
There was just a misshap with S1 , 
I’m sure this will work out in the end 
The owner also said , he will give a full refund 
Still a good place for seeds


----------



## Rivendell (May 15, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I would say these crosses have already been proven with what has already been released in the wild west series. The same proud papa with some new baby mamas.


I get what your saying, just don't understand why he would do a tester drop if he had no intention of waiting for the results before releasing the cross's. 

Seems like a waste of time and resources.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I get what your saying, just don't understand why he would do a tester drop if he had no intention of waiting for the results before releasing the cross's.
> 
> Seems like a waste of time and resources.


Your mixing up the testers
The tester that where released on 420 are not the new strains coming out . They where put on the site so everyone had a shot on 420 .


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Your mixing up the testers
> The tester that where released on 420 are not the new strains coming out . They where put on the site so everyone had a shot on 420 .


I thought they were. Which crosses are coming out?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I thought they were. Which crosses are coming out?


new Wild West crosses is all I know


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 15, 2018)

If the 4\20 testers haven't even been sent out yet, I doubt the drop will be the same crosses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> What day are your lvtk?


They were 22 days post flip when I took that pic. I think (hope) its done stretching. 

Just side note for anyone planning on running these. I would definitely top them at least once if you have height restrictions. Normally I let seed runs go untopped to get a look at them but this bugger is stretchy.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> They were 22 days post flip when I took that pic. I think (hope) its done stretching.
> 
> Just side note for anyone planning on running these. I would definitely top them at least once if you have height restrictions. Normally I let seed runs go untopped to get a look at them but this bugger is stretchy.


With all the reviews, they are moving up the list


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 15, 2018)

Testers just shipped


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> With all the reviews, they are moving up the list


Yeah, LVTK will be next on my list. 
It might be fun to grow a couple of Boomtown at the same time for comparison.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Well thats just fucking great. Someone has some explaining to do.


I planted 3 of the Wedding cake S1's and I have 3 males! WTH? Planted them as soon as I got them after the Apr 1st auction. The pods are about to explode already. I am so disappointed! I spent almost 800.00 since the 1st of April.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 15, 2018)

Is ApexGenetics the same as SAG?

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/resources/categories/apex-genetics.89/?resource_category_id=89


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I planted 3 of the Weddin cake S1's and I have 3 males! WTH?


pics?

@Gu~ i know you're probably busy and stressed from this whole situation, but we need some kind of explanation.

i don't doubt that you went and saw the facility and things looked great, but something is clearly wrong and people are getting nervous and speculative.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Did you really throw them away? I'd grow them out just out of curiosity. If the moms are legit, which they could be, then there's still a good chance of finding something worthwhile. I would assume that Gu~ actually saw that SAG had legit females and hopefully whatever male SAG had hanging around is something at least decent. I mean if your needing a home for them I might know a place


Trust me you dont want them.why would anyone want them.they are supposed to be all fems.there not.were not talking about a couple late stage hermies here were talking a complete and straight up breeders fuck up.
So either the guy had a male in his grow room that was throwing pollen or he got a bunch of off seeds from somewhere and shipped them to Gu 
We have no clue if the seeds we got even came off the female that it was supposed to.
You guys would be better served growing out bag seed than these "s1s"


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> pics?
> 
> @Gu~ i know you're probably busy and stressed from this whole situation, but we need some kind of explanation.
> 
> i don't doubt that you went and saw the facility and things looked great, but something is clearly wrong and people are getting nervous and speculative.


I am very disappointed. I spent a shitload of money since the auction.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Well shit. 
I was waiting for cackleberry to hit $30 and now it's out of the auction. 

Maybe next time...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> I was waiting for cackleberry to hit $30 and now it's out of the auction.
> 
> Maybe next time...


Looks like there is a major screw up over there right now with seeds. Not blaming Gu at all, but this doesn't look good for them. I bought 3 packs of cackleberry alone. Not sure what I wanna do now. I have my owns strains I have been breeding for over 20 years. I'm glad I have some of my own growing. I planted quite a few of their seeds already too.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 15, 2018)

At this point I've come to the feeling that gu~ just lost his dog. Which is a horrible feeling and then gets kicked in the sack by this. I am fucked like many here. But as much as it sucks for us we KNOW this sucks more for him. FUCK sag.
As small as online personas can be they can also cause things to escalate and exacerbate a already bad situation. Let's have his back like he has had many of ours on many occasions. He will come through. Just need to give him a little more time.


----------



## main cola (May 15, 2018)

Well at least the suspect Lemon tree cracked open for me


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

main cola said:


> Well at least the suspect Lemon tree cracked open for meView attachment 4136340


The wedding cake has 7 sets of leaves and I will have to cut them in a week because the pods will be open all the way by then. I flipped them about 2 weeks ago. Don't know whether to keep the pollen or not. I am gonna flip the rest I have started so I can tell just what I am dealing with all the other feminized I have planted. MimosaGG#4 and many more(all that were new except Lemon tree I never purchased.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> I like fems(crosses) not s1 of a clone..
> 
> Like green points (South beach sherb) sherbet x 92 og hell I have not seen a bad post about them,or the others that got released.
> 
> Plushberry was a badass cross,I ran that for a long time..


100% agree. I would love to see another round of those become available as well as some of his older stuff. I did the same thing with that drop...approached with caution and missed out on a couple I really wanted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Trust me you dont want them.why would anyone want them.they are supposed to be all fems.there not.were not talking about a couple late stage hermies here were talking a complete and straight up breeders fuck up.
> So either the guy had a male in his grow room that was throwing pollen or he got a bunch of off seeds from somewhere and shipped them to Gu
> We have no clue if the seeds we got even came off the female that it was supposed to.
> You guys would be better served growing out bag seed than these "s1s"


There's plenty of people here who would take them off your hands


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

Both mimosa are male....


----------



## Hurricane09 (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Trust me you dont want them.why would anyone want them.they are supposed to be all fems.there not.were not talking about a couple late stage hermies here were talking a complete and straight up breeders fuck up.
> So either the guy had a male in his grow room that was throwing pollen or he got a bunch of off seeds from somewhere and shipped them to Gu
> We have no clue if the seeds we got even came off the female that it was supposed to.
> You guys would be better served growing out bag seed than these "s1s"


Totally agree - S1's should have no males, so who knows what the heck they really are. Unfortunately for me this is my first experience with GPS, I don't think anyone should have to pay to send back - for what really - we know there's an issue, throwing wasted return postage money on it won't help. Credit will have to be a good one to keep me buying from them, and I do expect something sooner than later if the customer service is as good as people have been saying. So far it looks like it's mostly head in the sand hoping it blows over.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 15, 2018)

Sundae driver x star dawg shipped...Hoping for a stud out of a gp pack is going to be an abrupt change after the past few days. 
On a positive note I havent had to scroll through paragraphs of Manifesto man aka colorado today. 1 seed? Seriously?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Hurricane09 said:


> Totally agree - S1's should have no males, so who knows what the heck they really are. Unfortunately for me this is my first experience with GPS, I don't think anyone should have to pay to send back - for what really - we know there's an issue, throwing wasted return postage money on it won't help. Credit will have to be a good one to keep me buying from them, and I do expect something sooner than later if the customer service is as good as people have been saying. So far it looks like it's mostly head in the sand hoping it blows over.


This was my first dealing too. I am gonna wait and see what Gu has to say. I have became a "Gold" member since April Fools day. You can see why I am a little upset. What an April Fools joke. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Looks like there is a major screw up over there right now with seeds. Not blaming Gu at all, but this doesn't look good for them. I bought 3 packs of cackleberry alone. Not sure what I wanna do now. I have my owns strains I have been breeding for over 20 years. I'm glad I have some of my own growing. I planted quite a few of their seeds already too.


It didnt happen at greenpoint.i know that for a fact.all the s1s that came from sag are garbage.gu didnt get nothing mixed up.
You guys have to understand sag sold seeds to alot of people all.over the place and sold to other seed banks.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2018)

Be patient. I have a feeling @Gu~ is working on something.

They have been holding my lemon tree order for a few days since generating the shipping label. I'm just waiting to see what happens.

Have a feeling they are not shipping out anything related to the issue that hasn't already gone out. Likely working on a comprehensive solution rather than addressing the issue as a series of one offs.

Edit: I'd rather see the correct response than a quick response from GPS.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Bout a pound...
> Cheers


Each


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Both mimosa are male....
> View attachment 4136347 View attachment 4136349


Garbage ass plants passed off as good genetics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> At this point I've come to the feeling that gu~ just lost his dog. Which is a horrible feeling and then gets kicked in the sack by this. I am fucked like many here. But as much as it sucks for us we KNOW this sucks more for him. FUCK sag.
> As small as online personas can be they can also cause things to escalate and exacerbate a already bad situation. Let's have his back like he has had many of ours on many occasions. He will come through. Just need to give him a little more time.


100% agree. He already offered to refund any unopened packs. Just send them back. If I buy something from Macys they don't refund me without the merchandise and they don't compensate me for my time, which is a 200 mile round trip for me to get to the mall.
I know Gu vouched for SAG and added to the hype surrounding these highly sought after strains but he also backed it with a guarantee.
If people went around Gu to cut out the middle man to save money you've forfeited that guarantee. If you paid that asshole SAG with your PP account, FILE NOW. Do not wait because his account will eventually be closed.

I think many are forgetting (or are new to the seed game) that banks rarely offer a guarantee. Call the Tude with issues and see what happens. You'll be talking to Click because they'll hang up on ya. 

And I don't think Gu should just send out replacement packs from this new drop. Not everyone paid full price for those S1s with the 420 sale and auctions going on. Accounts should be credited for the purchase price. Nothing more.

I feel bad for him. We've all trusted the wrong person a time or two and been done dirty. Gu is going to take a financial beating over this. And I'm not trying to trivialize anyones experience. Really, I'm not. 

Let those reports keep flowing in and give the guy some time to straighten things out. I don't know why, but bad situations seem to bring out the worst in people.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> There's plenty of people here who would take them off your hands


Honestly man knowing what I know I would feel bad giving them to anyone.i wouldnt even give them to pshycadelic hillbilly.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 15, 2018)

I'm going to be refreshing the site all day today now that I see testers starting to be shipped! Looking forward to these


----------



## sourgummy (May 15, 2018)

Don't sleep on the cackleberry. Got the nose close to a bud recently vs smelling by rubbing a leaf. Smells like concentrated Sprite on steroids. Like the lime smell is like sprite but way stronger.


----------



## Hurricane09 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah I get he might be working on something, but as a business owner it's best to at least give a 'hey, we know something was up, we are trying to come up with the best solution to a crappy situation'. And really, replacement seeds even from another strain they grow don't cost a whole lot to keep your customers happy. Nice markup on good genetics and apparently fake one's as well.



Tangerine_ said:


> 100% agree. He already offered to refund any unopened packs. Just send them back. If I buy something from Macys they don't refund me without the merchandise and they don't compensate me for my time, which is a 200 mile round trip for me to get to the mall.


Difference here being it's not a broken zipper one time thing though, it's the whole batch, so honestly it seems pointless to send back, especially when so many have already been popped. Not really fair to those that planted already.


----------



## vertnugs (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Honestly man knowing what I know I would feel bad giving them to anyone.i wouldnt even give them to pshycadelic hillbilly.




Well what do you mean exactly by "knowing what i know"?

Inquiring minds want to know homeskillet


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Don't sleep on the cackleberry. Got the nose close to a bud recently vs smelling by rubbing a leaf. Smells like concentrated Sprite on steroids. Like the lime smell is like sprite but way stronger.


I've been eyeing that one since Bob Zumba posted his pics of it and now your reports of Sprite terps. I think its time to use up some nuggets and just get it before its gone like so many other that are no longer available.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

I feel bad for everyone in this situation.i know gu will make it right


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 15, 2018)

You know what I find really strange is the fact these s1's are ALL showing male... even with a reg seed selection you should have atleast some females show up, it's really strange.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Hurricane09 said:


> Yeah I get he might be working on something, but as a business owner it's best to at least give a 'hey, we know something was up, we are trying to come up with the best solution to a crappy situation'. And really, replacement seeds even from another strain they grow don't cost a whole lot to keep your customers happy. Nice markup on good genetics and apparently fake one's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Difference here being it's not a broken zipper one time thing though, it's the whole batch, so honestly it seems pointless to send back, especially when so many have already been popped. Not really fair to those that planted already.


Yes, it is a bad situation for some of us that have planted quite a lot of them. But it's not gonna ruin everything. Need to wait for a response before we point fingers. Just sayin'


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Hurricane09 said:


> Yeah I get he might be working on something, but as a business owner it's best to at least give a 'hey, we know something was up, we are trying to come up with the best solution to a crappy situation'. And really, replacement seeds even from another strain they grow don't cost a whole lot to keep your customers happy. Nice markup on good genetics and apparently fake one's as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Difference here being it's not a broken zipper one time thing though, it's the whole batch, so honestly it seems pointless to send back, especially when so many have already been popped. Not really fair to those that planted already.


He did respond.
Plenty of people have had issues and not only had they're packs replaced but compensated generously. You're underestimating how far Gu really goes to make things right.
He'll straighten out anyone that opened their packs and germ'd them as well. Just document it. But if they're unopened, sealed packs I don't see the big deal. Just send them back and get your refund already. To others that continue doggin the man when you haven't shown you bought them or germ'd them has become redundant.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You know what I find really strange is the fact these s1's are ALL showing male... even with a reg seed selection you should have at least some females show up, it's really strange.


It is odd, Male with enough female hairs to create a small batch of seeds ? How else?


----------



## the gnome (May 15, 2018)

I bought a couple paks of symbiotics mimosa around jan.
if the S1s are anything like what I have you are definitely in for a treat.
it's one of the best Ive ever had indoors


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Both mimosa are male....


 



Tangerine_ said:


> Accounts should be credited for the purchase price. Nothing more.


----------



## sourgummy (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been eyeing that one since Bob Zumba posted his pics of it and now your reports of Sprite terps. I think its time to use up some nuggets and just get it before its gone like so many other that are no longer available.


I remember posting how I feel I've been lucky with some females I have gotten, mainly from Gu's seeds. So I just counted and I have 9 cackelberry seeds left. So that means I popped 2 seeds and got 2 females, one being the lime sprite keeper. I pretty much got that keeper for free and now got a pack left still for breeding haha. Got to check my LVTK seed count now.
edit: LVTK has 3 seeds left, so I popped 2 out of the 5 pack.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Its almost like SAG got it bass ackwords
Made M1s all males


----------



## Hurricane09 (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Plenty of people have had issues and not only had they're packs replaced but compensated generously. You're underestimating how far Gu really goes to make things right.
> He'll straighten out anyone that opened their packs and germ'd them as well. Just document it. But if they're unopened, sealed packs I don't see the big deal. Just send them back and get your refund already. To continue doggin the man when you haven't shown you bought them or germ'd them is just redundant.


Not dogging anyone, just joining the discussion, don't get all butt-hurt cause I didn't show you my receipt.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It is odd, Male with enough female hairs to create a small batch of seeds ? How else?


Even then, you think the female parts of the hermie would add the female chromosomes to the mix. You would definitely have more male show up, but there should be some female in the mix due to the hermie trait.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 15, 2018)

I just been lurking shit goes left really fast here lol .. 

I skipped the 420 sale so i have no dog in this fight 

On one hand gps has been providing some good genetics with great customer service for almost 3 years now .. that shouldn't just be tossed to the wind 

On the other hand gu is cool asf but so far looks like a flat out liar .. anyone can be tricked in a business it happens but for you to make the claim they were tested and the pics were from the grows and he was a better grower than u .. maybe some shit got mixed up but im tryna figure out how did the seeds get packed and shipped and this just now being a issue that was found that would be clear as day in a test grow ? 

Oh and i see people playing both sides of the fence .. one minute its this hermie garbage the next post is give him time yo sort it out no bashing. Which is hypocritical


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I bought a couple paks of symbiotics mimosa around jan.
> if the S1s are anything like what I have you are definitely in for a treat.
> it's one of the best Ive ever had indoors


Not if they all turn male.


Tangerine_ said:


> Plenty of people have had issues and not only had they're packs replaced but compensated generously. You're underestimating how far Gu really goes to make things right.
> He'll straighten out anyone that opened their packs and germ'd them as well. Just document it. But if they're unopened, sealed packs I don't see the big deal. Just send them back and get your refund already. To continue doggin the man when you haven't shown you bought them or germ'd them is just redundant.


I'm sure by now Gu sees there is a problem, and yes he deserves a chance to come up with an honest solution. I see this is the major topic on rollitup today. lol


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I bought a couple paks of symbiotics mimosa around jan.
> if the S1s are anything like what I have you are definitely in for a treat.
> it's one of the best Ive ever had indoors


I popped two out of a 6 pack. I've already wasted enough time, dirt, nutrients, electricity as it is. There's no treat to be had from these seeds. I don't know if I wanna up pot my dosidos and waste more time on them. I'd rather just swap out something else of gps gear then to get a refund. Maybe short vids of disposing of the beans. I don' wanna have to pay to send then back to get a refund and lose even more money


----------



## ApacheBone (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> They were 22 days post flip when I took that pic. I think (hope) its done stretching.
> 
> Just side note for anyone planning on running these. I would definitely top them at least once if you have height restrictions. Normally I let seed runs go untopped to get a look at them but this bugger is stretchy.


Yep. Topped mine and she’s twice the height of TK2 and PRK. Looks identical. That’s why I asked. About a day or two behind you. Yesterday I dropped a CnC, Member Berry and another WC (being optimistic).


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Garbage ass plants passed off as good genetics.


Im already in line for your s1's haha



That last photo just killed the mimosa i got

Looks like the purple punch will be the same.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 100% agree. He already offered to refund any unopened packs. Just send them back. If I buy something from Macys they don't refund me without the merchandise and they don't compensate me for my time, which is a 200 mile round trip for me to get to the mall.
> I know Gu vouched for SAG and added to the hype surrounding these highly sought after strains but he also backed it with a guarantee.
> If people went around Gu to cut out the middle man to save money you've forfeited that guarantee. If you paid that asshole SAG with your PP account, FILE NOW. Do not wait because his account will eventually be closed.
> 
> ...


I feel ya tang.. but if Macys sold you sum bootleg Michael Kors.. and was like "this is Macys not Canal St.. I vouch that this is top quality merch" I'm pretty sure you could sue them. People go to Macys (and not Canal St) because they want real Burberry cologne/shades... not Blurberry. 

Now if you go to Canal St and sum random person comes up to you and says "hey I've got real burberry bag for $25 or a "rolex" for $40".. you have no recourse (nor should you) thems the breaks.

Macys has to be held to a higher standard than sum rando on the street.. just like GPS should be held to a higher standard than sum damn rando on IG. Simple and plain this shit shouldnt have happened.. looking someone in the eyes can't be enough for you to put your name on it.. you look the person in the eyes, feel them out, and then do your damn due diligence before you start hyping shit up and listing shit at $150+ on reverse auction.

People are understandably pissed, as they should be. They went to "Macys" and got "blurberry".. not just a burberry with a faulty zipper.. straight up "blurberry".

I have no dog in this fight, honestly didn't understand the hype around the S1... so much heat out here, but its not fair to absolve gu of any responsibility in this. Had he handled this shit properly from the first day there wouldn't be this fiasco. He took sum POS at face value when he should have in fact dug a little deeper. All it would have taken was popping a few of these fukn beans first before selling them to find out he *shouldn't* in fact put his name on it. Is that too much to ask for?

Personally I feel worse for the ppl who are losing $$ they count on to support themselves/family then Gu.. Not hating but the real victims here are people with lost seasons.. not the people who sold them the bunk beans. I feel bad for Gu but he's gonna have to charge this one to the game.. I have complete faith he'll bounce back.

Sorry for the novel lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I popped two out of a 6 pack. I've already wasted enough time, dirt, nutrients, electricity as it is. There's no treat to be had from these seeds. I don't know if I wanna up pot my dosidos and waste more time on them. I'd rather just swap out something else of gps gear then to get a refund. Maybe short vids of disposing of the beans. I don' wanna have to pay to send then back to get a refund and lose even more money


Fuck that (not being rude to you)

He should just refund or replace them pack for pack no sending them in, no destroying, just him making things even ...

We paid in cash instead of gu having to refund everyone some how he just mails out replacments ....easy 

.... besides i think we all know they dont cost Gu $89 bucks each to make lol


----------



## the gnome (May 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I bought a couple paks of symbiotics mimosa around jan.
> if the S1s are anything like what I have you are definitely in for a treat.
> it's one of the best Ive ever had indoors


here's another thing about the mimosa regs I picked up, I did up most of a whole pak or a whole pak,
don't remember but It was quite a few and it was all males 
luckily 1 plant was miss ID'd and that's the killer mimosa I have now.
I also got 1 pak of the purple punch 2.0, 1000% bunk,

the few that did grow were nasty little mutant runts 
the best one of the pak I let grow in a 1 gal pot, after 3 months it was only 30" tall,
and a male, less than 1/2 the balls put out a little bit of pollen.
I didn't even want to try and use it


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Im glad i got a good amount of shorelineOG and chuckers paradise testers going haha 

Soo glad i didnt wait for the s1's to get here and i went with the regular gps beans this round haha


----------



## Little Dog (May 15, 2018)

SAG is on everybody's crap list now. So is Apex, Copycat Genetics, and anywhere else he's dumped his garbage. But what's his real name? I'd like to know just in a case I bump into him somewhere. We could discuss all this then. There's a name on my bank transaction. Just wondering if it was real?


genuity said:


> It's always best to just run regs,find your own "elite cut"...grow her & show her off good.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 15, 2018)

Really sucks that some people are not honest in the seed markets.
Well I gotta go. Got to head to the city and spend some money on some new bulbs.
I'm fond of the sunmaster bulbs.
Have a nice day everyone.
Sorry once again to learn of the troubles.


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

Now im down 5 3gals worth of harvest. Screws up my rotating. Causes missed harvest means less oil that can be made for a certain purpose. Really kinda jus screws me all the way around. Im' blocked on IG from sag. So ima have to chalk up the 8 bones I have tied up in those. As a loss. I'll nvr get it back.


----------



## ApacheBone (May 15, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> You know what I find really strange is the fact these s1's are ALL showing male... even with a reg seed selection you should have atleast some females show up, it's really strange.


I only dropped one WC. Just dropped another one yesterday I think ReefRider got a couple of females from the S1s. If I’m not mistaken. But also males as well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I feel ya tang.. but if Macys sold you sum bootleg Michael Kors.. and was like "this is Macys not Canal St.. I vouch that this is top quality merch" I'm pretty sure you could sue them. People go to Macys (and not Canal St) because they want real Burberry cologne/shades... not Blurberry.
> 
> Now if you go to Canal St and sum random person comes up to you and says "hey I've got real burberry bag for $25 or a "rolex" for $40".. you have no recourse (nor should you) thems the breaks.
> 
> ...


No I understand. I really do. You make a lot of good points. My point was really more to do with the "time" involved in this. And believe me when I say, I understand on a very deep level how important "time" is. You can never get it back. Its something that haunts me day and night.
No seasoned grower I know would ever bank their whole season on genetics with known sensitivity issues....regardless if these are bunk or not. Even if these were the real deal Holyfield cuts used I fully expected herm reports. These are the type of genetics you hunt through and then do a production run.

He's always been straight up with me so I still say give him time to find a workable solution. I don't recall anyone claiming Gu should be absolved of anything.

And the whole Macys' vs Canal street might apply to cologne but it certainly doesn't apply to all high end items. If you buy a Coach or LV handbag you damn well better have a receipt showing it was purchased within 30 days. They will not authenticate it even if you have the certificate of authenticity with you. They tell you to take it up the manufacturer.
Gu isn't telling anyone to take their issues up with SAG...which is what most seedbanks do. He's backing them with the same guarantee as everything else. And you can bet there are snakes reading this thread right now that will attempt to exploit that.
And yeah, he should've popped a few but hindsight's 20/20. As others have stated he's learned an invaluable lesson here.


----------



## naiveCon (May 15, 2018)

I think he has changed his profession


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Really sucks that some people are not honest in the seed markets.
> Well I gotta go. Got to head to the city and spend some money on some new bulbs.
> I'm fond of the sunmaster bulbs.
> Have a nice day everyone.
> Sorry once again to learn of the troubles.


That's two shit posts in a row! 
STFU when you don't have anything to say...


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Hurricane09 said:


> Not dogging anyone, just joining the discussion, don't get all butt-hurt cause I didn't show you my receipt.


That was not directed at you. And its going to take more than a thread on RIU cause me any butthurt.
This shit is nothing more than a distraction for me and right now its proving to be very effective.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4136425 I think he has changed his profession


Da Fuq 

hahahaha


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Not if they all turn male.
> 
> 
> I'm sure by now Gu sees there is a problem, and yes he deserves a chance to come up with an honest solution.* I see this is the major topic on rollitup today. lol*


Indeed it is, LOL


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Da Fuq
> 
> hahahaha


That got your attention huh


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4136425 I think he has changed his profession


Fucksakes dude. We can't unsee that shit now. I feel bad for Gus ass if thats what he just took it from 

Cheers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2018)

Someone sent him to toke and talk....


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That got your attention huh





GreenHighlander said:


> Fucksakes dude. We can't unsee that shit now. I feel bad for Gus ass if thats what he just took it from
> 
> Cheers


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 15, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> I only dropped one WC. Just dropped another one yesterday I think ReefRider got a couple of females from the S1s. If I’m not mistaken. But also males as well.


That makes more sense then. It's only the boys that are being reported!


----------



## Wilksey (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did he keep his twig & berries?


Yup, the man may be crazy, but apparently he's not THAT crazy...


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (May 15, 2018)

@LubdaNugs any smoke reports on the sundance kid, medical wise. I know you might have already posted but so many posts ive missed on here lol.


----------



## dubekoms (May 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> View attachment 4136425 I think he has changed his profession


Lol his page is down


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No I understand. I really do. You make a lot of good points. My point was really more to do with the "time" involved in this. And believe me when I say, I understand on a very deep level how important "time" is. You can never get it back. Its something that haunts me day and night.
> I'm confident Gu will find a solution but at the same time no seasoned grower I know would ever bank their whole season on genetics with known sensitivity issues....regardless if these are bunk or not. Even if these were the real deal Holyfield cuts used I fully expected herm reports. These are the type of genetics you hunt through and then do a production run.
> The guy probably feels terrible and he's going to lose not only money but some integrity. He's always been straight up with me so I still say give him time to find a workable solution. I don't recall anyone claiming Gu should be absolved of anything.
> 
> ...


no no no.. if you buy a bag from Macys and its knockoff and then they check their inventory and it turns out they bought bags they thought were real but in fact "fell off a damn truck" you can sue Macys. We're not talking about sum shysters who buy a real bag from Macys and then trying to scam the store by claiming its a knockoff.. we are talking about a real store accidentally selling bullshit.

Gu cant tell ppl to take their issues up with SAG because he wasn't really forthecoming with that info until a little later.. He didnt sell the S1s as "SAG Seeds" or "copycat genetics".. he put his stamp of approval on it all the way to the "looked him in the eyes" comment. You say hindsight's 20/20 but the thing about being a business man, and not sum jo shmo on the street, is you have to practice due diligence and have sum foresight to see the problems before they happen. Now Im not sayin he should be a fortune teller but before you sell beans from sum chump that could be gold.. you better do more than just "look him in the eyes".

"learned an invaluable lesson".. Im sorry but he's been doing his thing long enough to learn this shit is completely unacceptable. It's not like he was selling sum established breeders beans.. I hate to say he got what he had coming, but he should have at least popped sum of these beans before he started trying to make the PROFIT... foresight is cheap... hindsight is gonna cost his ass.

Im in no way saying Gu's a bad guy.. but he fukd up... lets not paint this as a learning moment


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> no no no.. if you buy a bag from Macys and its knockoff and then they check their inventory and it turns out they bought bags they thought were real but in fact "fell off a damn truck" you can sue Macys. We're not talking about *sum* shysters who buy a real bag from Macys and then trying to scam the store by claiming its a knockoff.. we are talking about a real store accidentally selling bullshit.
> 
> Gu cant tell ppl to take their issues up with SAG because he wasn't really forthecoming with that info until a little later.. He didnt sell the S1s as "SAG Seeds" or "copycat genetics".. he put his stamp of approval on it all the way to the "looked him in the eyes" comment. You say hindsight's 20/20 but the thing about being a business man, and not *sum* jo shmo on the street, is you have to practice due diligence and have *sum* foresight to see the problems before they happen. Now Im not sayin he should be a fortune teller but before you sell beans from *sum* chump that could be gold.. you better do more than just "look him in the eyes".
> 
> "learned an invaluable lesson".. Im sorry but he's been doing his thing long enough to learn this shit is completely unacceptable. It's not like he was selling sum established breeders beans.. I hate to say he got what he had coming, but he should have at least popped *sum* of these beans before he started trying to make the PROFIT... foresight is cheap... hindsight is gonna cost his ass.


Jesus H. Christ! 

SMH...


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 15, 2018)

I find it odd that all the reports I have read are male....what, no females at all? Why ALL male?
There are certainly many of us that KNOW WITH OUT A DOUBT that GU is a stand up dude, with THE BEST customer service, and great gear.
This is all very unfortunate for both sides. 
Got a feeling this will actually be a blessing for Greenpoint in the long run. Especially after how the masses see how he handles all this.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jesus H. Christ!
> 
> SMH...





Chunky Stool said:


> That's two shit posts in a row!
> STFU when you don't have anything to say...


your problem is 5 "sums" in 3 paragraphs?? would you rather I write out "some" or sumthn?

SMH


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

SAG deleted his IG now...


----------



## ApacheBone (May 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I find it odd that all the reports I have read are male....what, no females at all? Why ALL male?
> There are certainly many of us that KNOW WITH OUT A DOUBT that GU is a stand up dude, with THE BEST customer service, and great gear.
> This is all very unfortunate for both sides.
> Got a feeling this will actually be a blessing for Greenpoint in the long run. Especially after how the masses see how he handles all this.


Read back a few posts


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> your problem is 5 "sums" in 3 paragraphs?? would you rather I write out "some" or sumthn?
> 
> SMH



No offense chunky but this shit made me laugh hard lol
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> your problem is 5 "sums" in 3 paragraphs?? would you rather I write out "some" or sumthn?
> 
> SMH


"Sum" is a real word.
"Some" is a real word.

They have different meanings.
I really hope English is your second language...


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 15, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Read back a few posts



touché


----------



## naiveCon (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> SAG deleted his IG now...


He is still there, he just changed his name and he deleted all the seed post...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> No offense chunky but this shit made me laugh hard lol
> Cheers


Made me laugh too! 

Using the wrong word for a given context makes the writer look stupid.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Sum" is a real word.
> "Some" is a real word.
> 
> They have different meanings.
> I really hope English is your second language...


It wasnt that that made me laugh. It was the quotes of your post that said nothing but bitched about his posts saying nothing. Was funny to my stoned self anyway lol
Cheers


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Sum" is a real word.
> "Some" is a real word.
> 
> They have different meanings.
> I really hope English is your second language...


so you're too damn dumb to know I was writing in shorthand? lol bruh just stop.. worse than the motherfukn grammar police.. 

.. thats motherfucking btw you motherfukn idiot


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

In other news:

"Man runs around neighborhood naked and gets tackled by housewife"

More news @ 11


----------



## Little Dog (May 15, 2018)

Go check out SAG on instagram. He's not there anymore. But this guy is! (Y2uw882jnd) Now somebody tell me his real name. It takes a lot for me to want to physically hurt someone. But I'm about there now.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> SAG deleted his IG now...


 N so goes any chance of any sort of closure as to what these beans really are. 

I hope the user who knows him, or friend of a friend or whatever, can find out what really happened.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> so you're too damn dumb to know I was writing in shorthand? lol bruh just stop.. worse than the motherfukn grammar police..


"Shorthand" is a real word, and it's not what you were using. 

Keep digging...


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> In other news:
> 
> "Mans runs around neighborhood naked and gets tackled by housewife"
> 
> More news @ 11


I heard she did a lot more then tackle him.....
But seriously though, how about that local sports team folks?
Cheers


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

If you guys don't stop fighting someone is going to get hit with some chunky stools and cherry pies!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Shorthand" is a real word, and it's not what you were using.
> 
> Keep digging...


wow...here you go smart guy

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/shorthand

word 4 the "wise".... at least be correct when you're being a dick..


edit: take the cape off, champ.. I promise it wont help you be Superman... you'll just look like an idiot jumpin off the roof with a cape. 


jumpin = jumping


----------



## Little Dog (May 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Go check out SAG on instagram. He's not there anymore. But this guy is! (Y2uw882jnd) Now somebody tell me his real name. It takes a lot for me to want to physically hurt someone. But I'm about there now.


But I'll give him credit for the innovative "fuck you!" He still needs to be lynched though. Seriously!


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> If you guys don't stop fighting someone is going to get hit with some chunky stools and cherry pies!!


my apologies but Im allergic to bullshit bruh


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I find it odd that all the reports I have read are male....what, no females at all? Why ALL male?
> There are certainly many of us that KNOW WITH OUT A DOUBT that GU is a stand up dude, with THE BEST customer service, and great gear.
> This is all very unfortunate for both sides.
> Got a feeling this will actually be a blessing for Greenpoint in the long run. Especially after how the masses see how he handles all this.


People are getting females. They’re just reporting the males because there shouldn’t be any.



blowincherrypie said:


> no no no.. if you buy a bag from Macys and its knockoff and then they check their inventory and it turns out they bought bags they thought were real but in fact "fell off a damn truck" you can sue Macys. We're not talking about sum shysters who buy a real bag from Macys and then trying to scam the store by claiming its a knockoff.. we are talking about a real store accidentally selling bullshit.
> 
> Gu cant tell ppl to take their issues up with SAG because he wasn't really forthecoming with that info until a little later.. He didnt sell the S1s as "SAG Seeds" or "copycat genetics".. he put his stamp of approval on it all the way to the "looked him in the eyes" comment. You say hindsight's 20/20 but the thing about being a business man, and not sum jo shmo on the street, is you have to practice due diligence and have sum foresight to see the problems before they happen. Now Im not sayin he should be a fortune teller but before you sell beans from sum chump that could be gold.. you better do more than just "look him in the eyes".
> 
> ...


I’m with you on this 100%. People on here are giving @Gu~ the benefit of the doubt that I don’t believe he deserves.

He intentionally misled us as to where the seeds were coming from. As soon as somebody pointed out that the beans were from SAG things seemed off to me. They should’ve seemed off to Gu. Honestly, I think he knew how shady things were and that’s why he didn’t disclose where the seeds were coming from. 

Gu made it seem like he had a personal relationship with the breeder. He proclaimed that SAG was a great grower and breeder. Obviously, neither of these things are true. 

Gu insisted that the seeds were tested. Clearly they weren’t, and clearly Gu or his people haven’t popped any of the beans himself. 

When someone brought up the rumor that SAG was sending out random bulk seeds, @Gu~ insisted that it was a straight up lie. Now, it’s looking like the rumor is true. At the very least, none of these S1 seeds are what they should be. 

Gu said that anyone who was unsure of their S1’s, he’d buy back the packs. Has anyone taken him up on this? Has he contacted anyone with males and started to rectify this situation?

At this point, it’s been over three days since the S1 mess has been brought to light. Gu made one half ass statement about refunding packs without admitting the packs are fake. Since then...nothing. No word that he’s working on fixing things. No word on what he plans to do. No word at all. No apology. No assurances that things will be fixed at a later date. Nothing. 

Side note - I very much doubt these seeds are even crosses of the elite cuts that were supposed to be selfed. Someone with those cuts, and the ability to breed could’ve made the actual S1’s, and made much more money in the long run if he didn’t just fuck everyone over. This was a quick cash grab scam. I’m nearly positive nothing about these seeds are legit. If you’ve got them growing, flip them to provide more evidence they’re fake. Otherwise, I wouldn’t waste the time, money, space and energy growing them.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Ha ha i got a good laugh.

Reminded of my college grad sister 
Always collecting my ringlish


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

On another note my Texas butter is coming along nicely


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

Gu messaged me on dm.


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> On another note my Texas butter is coming along nicely


Man I have a Texas butter in veg right now going in place of my "MAN-MOSA. She looks like she' gonna stack hard.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 15, 2018)

spill the details whytewidow


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man I have a Texas butter in veg right now going in place of my "MAN-MOSA. She looks like she' gonna stack hard.


Lmao man-mosa.. I laughed to hard at that


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> spill the details whytewidow


He jus said he would refund my money for the packs. And that his family was going through something. So let' give him a few days. He' NVR fucked any of us before this. So I'm gonna give him the benefit of the doubt that he eill replace my packs with something else or credit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> wow...here you go smart guy
> 
> https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/shorthand
> 
> ...


"Shorthand" isn't using a real word in the wrong context. 

Please try again.

This is cracking me up!


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

I have noticed the website updated 2 or 3 times since this all went down but no sign of Gu. He is avoiding this place purposely. It's the best I can come up with.

If I wanted to play detective I would say Gu is guilty at this point. He didn't test them. If he did he would have saved pics. 

Was he in on the scam? Not for me to say. Did he make a lot of money? Probably. 

The only offer he made was to send them back. Nothing else. My money says nothing gets done about this. I already changed my CC due to the other shit happening so I wont get my money back anyways. I'll grow them out all at once in a few weeks and let you know what happened. I have the Lemon Trees.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Shorthand" isn't using a real word in the wrong context.
> 
> Please try again.
> 
> This is cracking me up!


*Definition of shorthand*
1 *: *a method of writing rapidly by substituting characters, abbreviations, or symbols for letters, sounds, words, or phrases


You know like when people write 4 instead of for...

crack.. deez nuts bruh


for the sake of the thread just take the L and stfu.. _nobody_ likes the grammar police or wtf u tryin 2 b.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

I had to change my cc as well this morning due to charges I didn't make. Could of been cuz of payofix, could have not been. I just won't know for sure


----------



## thumper60 (May 15, 2018)

watch ya cc folks seems some bad shit coming down


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> *Definition of shorthand*
> 1 *: *a method of writing rapidly by substituting characters, abbreviations, or symbols for letters, sounds, words, or phrases
> 
> 
> ...


Again, "sum" is a real word. It isn't shorthand. 

Do I need to post definitions of "sum" and "some" for you?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

MANMOSA hahahahahahahahahaha

Cheers


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Again, "sum" is a real word. It isn't shorthand.
> 
> Do I need to post definitions of "sum" and "some" for you?


look you win.. make you feel better? you're wrong but I quit this tit-4-tat little kid shit... grow the fuk up bruh


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> look you win.. make you feel better? you're wrong but I quit this tit-4-tat little kid shit... grow the fuk up bruh


You can't admit when you're wrong -- but I'm the one who needs to grow the "fuk" up? 

Maybe you should have stayed in school...


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can't admit when you're wrong -- but I'm the one who needs to grow the "fuk" up?
> 
> Maybe you should have stayed in school...


Maybe he was talking in "slang" or "ebonix"


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Again, "sum" is a real word. It isn't shorthand.
> 
> Do I need to post definitions of "sum" and "some" for you?


HA!
This shit has me rollin’!
I mean rollen....I mean row-lin....I mean rolling....I mea.......never mind


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can't admit when you're wrong -- but I'm the one who needs to grow the "fuk" up?
> 
> Maybe you should have stayed in school...


Im not wrong.. shorthand for "for" is 4. fuk is shorthand for fuck.. sum is shorthand for some.. 2 is shorthand for to or too.. It has different meanings but since it is abbreviated it is considered shorthand... now stop.. this shit is childish as hell... yes "grow the fuk up"


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> HA!
> This shit has me rollin’!
> I mean rollen....I mean row-lin....I mean rolling....I mea.......never mind


Rowlin nukka. Mafas be playin on dis her gangsta slang. Like day aint frum da reeeeeel strets. Like da rist of us reeeel Gs

Cheers


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

So with everything coming out with the s1s. I'll pop some gg4s that I got and see what the big deal is. I'm about to harvest in the next few weeks so I'll have some room


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Rowlin nukka. Mafas be playin on dis her gangsta slang. Like day aint frum da reeeeeel strets. Like da rist of us reeeel Gs
> 
> Cheers


u r a fool... c wut i did there? lol


----------



## bigbongloads (May 15, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I bought a couple paks of symbiotics mimosa around jan.
> if the S1s are anything like what I have you are definitely in for a treat.
> it's one of the best Ive ever had indoors


Nice I’m sitting on a pack. And I’ve got orangeade too. How many ladies you get?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Im not wrong.. shorthand for "for" is 4. fuk is shorthand for fuck.. sum is shorthand for some.. 2 is shorthand for to or too.. It has different meanings but since it is abbreviated it is considered shorthand... now stop.. this shit is childish as hell... yes "grow the fuk up"


How many times do I have to say it?
"Sum" and "some" are real words with different meanings.

Should I post the definitions for you? 
I don't mind. 
You seem to be struggling with the only language you speak...


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many times do I have to say it?
> "Sum" and "some" are real words with different meanings.
> 
> Should I post the definitions for you?
> ...


and for and 4 are real words with different meanings... no??

2 and to or two.. real words different meanings????

u and you
b and be
c and see

now grow the fuk up


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Man everyone is pretty energized on the forum today.all this talk of dicks and pics of dicks has everyone riled up.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Man everyone is pretty energized on the forum today.all this talk of dicks and pics of dicks has everyone riled up.


And the real G speaks...... hahaha

Cheers


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> and for and 4 are real words with different meanings... no??
> 
> 2 and to or two.. real words different meanings????
> 
> ...


Some of those are letters.... Not words.... Just saying 

Edit: and numbers I guess


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Some of those are letters.... Not words.... Just saying
> 
> Edit: and numbers I guess


touche.. but with different meanings nun (oh no I have to write none or the nazi will say something??) the less


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

It's like were all sitting around at a press conference waiting on the speaker to come out and make an anouncement lol.
People talking about crazy shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> and for and 4 are real words with different meanings... no??
> 2 and to or two.. real words different meanings????
> 
> u and you
> ...


2 and 4 are numbers but they are valid as shorthand. 

"Sum" and "some" are real words with different meanings. 
Are you sure you don't want me to post the definitions? 

Take your own advice...


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

What's everyone's favorite CV strain?

Bonus points for pics and description


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's like were all sitting around at a press conference waiting on the speaker to come out and make an anouncement lol.
> People talking about crazy shit.


lol. 
GU comes out with a yuuuge come-over.

“Those males are fems....that I can tell you....bigly”


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> What's everyone's favorite CV strain?


LVTK hands down,I have a pack of pure raspberry kush I'll never grow hint hint.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

PB&J
Done right


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

If I had 100 of those lvtk fems I guarantee I would find the next best thing in there somewhere.there would be 1 or 2 keepers that would be fire as shit


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4136470 PB&J
> Done right


Are those dicks sticking out the sides?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> LVTK hands down,I have a pack of pure raspberry kush I'll never grow hint hint.


So what's the deal wth pure raspberry kush? 
A few people ended up with some pitiful plants, but is the entire batch of seeds bad? 
I've got a pack that I was excited to try. 
Now I'm not so sure...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Are those dicks sticking out the sides?


I think you got SAG on your mind to much meow
u be seeing dicks every where


----------



## Little Dog (May 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> lol.
> GU comes out with a yuuuge come-over.
> 
> “Those males are fems....that I can tell you....bigly”


Man you cracked me up! Hehehe!


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

You had that lemon pound cake pheno right? I've seen others mention it in the past as well. Might grab it while I can get my gold discount.

Anyone grown the pure raspberry? 

What about cookie wreck?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If I had 100 of those lvtk fems I guarantee I would find the next best thing in there somewhere.there would be 1 or 2 keepers that would be fire as shit


Yes we are all well aware of how amazing you are sensi....... LMAO
Would be better if you just accepted the size of your dick though.
Also seeing as how you don't smoke how the fuck is anything you say about a strain relevant? Because like these failed S1s you are going by what someone told you? Or because you run DWC growth is fast? 
Cheers


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So what's the deal wth pure raspberry kush?
> A few people ended up with some pitiful plants, but is the entire batch of seeds bad?
> I've got a pack that I was excited to try.
> Now I'm not so sure...


I got 3


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2018)

The last hundred pages, a summary....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> What's everyone's favorite CV strain?
> 
> Bonus points for pics and description


I like the pure animal cookies. No pic currently but I can grab one tonight. 

Big chunky girl. Forward notes of the fire og sour piney smell with the doughy cookies back note.


----------



## dubekoms (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4136470 PB&J
> Done right


Omit jelly for nutella and we talkin. Waffles are a nice touch i have to try that.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

I dont get why gu has a 12k breeding facility with 3 flower rooms and wont just fem the cuts himself.he has access to the cuts.wedding cake and the others are not really that hard to get.
When he went to sags facility he would have surely got the cut to pair up with the infamous star dawg.


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I like the pure animal cookies. No pic currently but I can grab one tonight.
> 
> Big chunky girl. Forward notes of the fire og sour piney smell with the doughy cookies back note.


I love fire OG too...


----------



## dubekoms (May 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The last hundred pages, a summary....
> View attachment 4136476
> View attachment 4136477
> View attachment 4136478
> View attachment 4136475


My fat ass would rather talk about food then shitty s1 seeds lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> You had that lemon pound cake pheno right? I've seen others mention it in the past as well. Might grab it while I can get my gold discount.
> 
> Anyone grown the pure raspberry?
> 
> What about cookie wreck?


I have both going along with that animal cookies.

Prk is sensitive. Doesn't like my soil. Looks like a very low yield (probably stressed). Smells amazing. Will be good smoke. Will try again.... Just not immediately. Mine is very similar to all other reports I've seen on her. 

The cookie wreck is solid. Mine is the ugliest I've seen. There are some great pics in this and the CV thread.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> My fat ass would rather talk about food then shitty s1 seeds lol


I figured my post was more relevant then half the shit in the past 20 pages


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont get why gu has a 12k breeding facility with 3 flower rooms and wont just fem the cuts himself.he has access to the cuts.wedding cake and the others are not really that hard to get.
> When he went to sags facility he would have surely got the cut to pair up with the infamous star dawg.


And I don't know why you keep talking here like you are some expert on growing, let alone breeding. Life sure is funny...
Cheers


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

We only have room for two people to be hurling insults at each other at once greenhighlander ands the grammar nazis are already cat fighting.
Plenty of space in DMs though!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Man you cracked me up! Hehehe!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> We only have room for two people to be hurling insults at each other at once greenhighlander ands the grammar nazis are already cat fighting.
> Plenty of space in DMs though!


I put that bafoon on ignore weeks ago after he started posting pics of his trailer grow OP next to a space heater and grandmas wooden rocking chair.im sure he's posting about me.hes obsessed with my skills.im pedro and he's like napolean dynamite.poor guy all tender and sensitive.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 15, 2018)

Well I did what I would normally do with a retailer and sent them an email looking for instructions or a status on how they want to handle this. I didn't make any suggestions. I feel like most of the ones mentioned here were reasonable. At least it establishes an attempt on my part as an individual to get things rolling. Seemed a bit more proactive than reading the last few days worth of posts though they have been entertaining!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (May 15, 2018)

I always forget playing on RUI is like being in the kiddie pool sometimes. Eventually I get tired of it and go on a hiatus for a couple of years but right now I am being entertained 

So I have Cookies and Chem, Blizzard Bush, Hickory Haze, Pig Whistle Tenn Kush and LVTK, which of those should I be most excited about?


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I put that bafoon on ignore weeks ago after he started posting pics of his trailer grow OP next to a space heater and grandmas wooden rocking chair.im sure he's posting about me.hes obsessed with my skills.im pedro and he's like napolean dynamite.poor guy all tender and sensitive.


I have been calling out this goof ever since he made it obvious he is a rat waiting to snitch ,that doesnt have a clue WTF he is talking about most of the time. Funny thing is I even gave your bitch ass credit the one and only time you had a slight fucking clue. 
This folks is what a piece of shit drug dealer without the balls to sell drugs, looks like. 
A 40 something year old, who owns tattoo shops, and cash crops his shit in an illegal state and posts all over the internet about his set up.
Maybe I should go spend hours on photo shop, with a bud of mine, like you clearly stated, only to have it look like complete shit.
Best part is you actually think most people don't already think you are a complete fucking clown with a 4" dick.
Grow some balls and go sell blow ya fucking mutt!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> On another note my Texas butter is coming along nicely


what does she smell like?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> *no no no.. if you buy a bag from Macys and its knockoff and then they check their inventory and it turns out they bought bags they thought were real but in fact "fell off a damn truck" you can sue Macys.* We're not talking about sum shysters who buy a real bag from Macys and then trying to scam the store by claiming its a knockoff.. we are talking about a real store accidentally selling bullshit.
> 
> Gu cant tell ppl to take their issues up with SAG because he wasn't really forthecoming with that info until a little later.. He didnt sell the S1s as "SAG Seeds" or "copycat genetics".. he put his stamp of approval on it all the way to the "looked him in the eyes" comment. You say hindsight's 20/20 but the thing about being a business man, and not sum jo shmo on the street, is you have to practice due diligence and have sum foresight to see the problems before they happen. Now Im not sayin he should be a fortune teller but before you sell beans from sum chump that could be gold.. you better do more than just "look him in the eyes".
> 
> ...


Yes. Civil court would be an option but that requires more money and more *time*. Time _is_ what my original post was referring to. Mostly because of all the over the top replies from people who cry out about this great injustice they've been done and how its just detrimental to their lives. 

I still believe he'll take responsibility for his fuck up. (ie The Monster Cookie debacle) 
What more can he do? Or what more do you think he should do?
Send everyone twice the amount of product than they purchased and then close up shop?

I guess I really want (need) to try and see the good in people rather than the bad. And Gu deserves at least some credit for backing a product that very few other sellers do. 
Either way at the end of the day people will undoubtedly be refunded. If that isn't enough they can take their business elsewhere. Me, I'll still buy his seeds as long as he has something that interest me and his customer service stays in check. 

And again, I say let the reports continue to flow in. Everything else is just beating a dead horse.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what does she smell like?


A very strong lemon pinesol smell with a gas/ diesel undertone. No hints of banana. Which i was hoping for but oh well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I put that bafoon on ignore weeks ago after he started posting pics of his trailer grow OP next to a space heater and grandmas wooden rocking chair.im sure he's posting about me.hes obsessed with my skills.im pedro and he's like napolean dynamite.poor guy all tender and sensitive.


Oh FFS Heisen. There are a LOT of growers here who actually smoke and aren't just cash croppers. 

I don''t give a flying fuck if granny is IN the picture as long as theres bud to be seen.

SMFH


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> A very strong lemon pinesol smell with a gas/ diesel undertone. No hints of banana. Which i was hoping for but oh well.



thanks...

i just put two in flower.

how tall did yours get? how long did you veg?

she looks great !!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Sorry. I couldn't resist.

Off to the Top Dawg thread to upload some pics. Y'all have fun


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes. Civil court would be an option but that requires more money and more *time*. Time _is_ what my original post was referring to. Mostly because of all the over the top replies from people who cry out about this great injustice they've been done and how its just detrimental to their lives.
> 
> I still believe he'll take responsibility for his fuck up. (ie The Monster Cookie debacle)
> What more can he do? Or what more do you think he should do?
> ...


I feel ya.. there were just a bunch of posts like "I feel bad... but I really feel bad for gu" (paraphrase) and I was just sayin that I feel worse for the ppl who's *time *Gu wasted by putting his stamp of approval on S1s that turned out to be anything but. Once again, I have no dog in the fight and it really doesn't matter what I think he should do. My point is more about what he should/shouldn't have done. He *should *have, at the _very minimum_, popped a couple packs of the seeds. He *shouldn't* have sold beans from, all intents and purposes, sum(some) random ass dude from IG without doing at least that.

There's no way he can give back time, but *his *mistake has messed people up.. It's crazy to think about how little he would have had to do to avoid this whole shit-storm... the time he spent looking SAG in his eyes and posting the same random pics that copycat etc. did, to hype these bogus ass beans could have been spent working on his proven lines or simply popping a few packs of the beans he's planning on selling before he sells them.

Gu, seems to be a great guy.. who made a big fuckup. I'm sure he will bounce back but this is a definite black eye.. which could have been so easily avoided by popping a couple packs of beans from an unknown source _before _selling them.


I feel like we're saying a lot of the same things.. I'm going to smoke and take a step back from all this for a bit.


blessings


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 15, 2018)

Just caught up on the last 30 pages...and DAMN!!! The S1's are tainted? Faaaaaukkk! I grabbed Mimosa s1 and gelato 45 s1. I see they are no longer on gps website..wtf? havent popped any yet should Insend them back?


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> thanks...
> 
> i just put two in flower.
> 
> ...


She will blow up once you flip. I flipped kinda early at 2 weeks. She's about 5 feet I'll try to get some more pics once I get home from work


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> havent popped any yet should Insend them back?


That is a question many in illegal states will want to know. Hopefully they don't have to ship back bunk seeds just cause and order history from site will suffice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That is a question many in illegal states will want to know. Hopefully they don't have to ship back bunk seeds just cause and order history from site will suffice.


Maybe GU doesn't want bunk seeds out there in sealed breeder packs with his brand on them. 
If that's the case, sending a pic with the opened packaging should suffice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> LVTK hands down,I have a pack of pure raspberry kush I'll never grow hint hint.


Looks like you're in luck! 
LVTK is now 50% off for everyone, regardless of level. 
I'm going to grab another pack...


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 15, 2018)

I just received my Lemon Tree "S1's" today. Did anyone else get 11 seeds in a pack or am I just lucky?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Both mimosa are male....
> View attachment 4136347 View attachment 4136349


Same pic ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

So is Gu really about to drop more untested Wild West seeds after this giant clusterfuck? 

I know he’s done this at least once before, when he first started the Stardawg crosses. He sent out testers, and then within a month the same crosses were already for sale. It’s looking like he’s about to do the same exact thing (not to mentioning he’s already sold packs to diamond members). You can’t test a cross in a month. Plus, there’s the whole RHS being a shitty cross, and the Monster Cookies crosses. Does he actually test anything? Honestly, legitimate question.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like you're in luck!
> LVTK is now 50% off for everyone, regardless of level.
> I'm going to grab another pack...


I think I will join you sir and grab a pack for myself


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Same pic ?


Yeah it uploaded twice. It's a different plant than the one I posted like 8 or 9 pages back.


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

My Texas butter is almost 3 foot tall. I seen someone said they flipped at 2 weeks old and it' 5 foot tall now??? What I'll have to top it then.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> She will blow up once you flip. I flipped kinda early at 2 weeks. She's about 5 feet I'll try to get some more pics once I get home from work


mine are unsexed clones. have a 3rd in veg i need to clone also.

my first one went in at about 5" tall. in 3 days in my new RDWC system she doubled in size. i'm prepared. i could handle a 5 footer is she goes there.

the second was only 3" when flipped.


----------



## Derrick83 (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So is Gu really about to drop more untested Wild West seeds after this giant clusterfuck?
> 
> I know he’s done this at least once before, when he first started the Stardawg crosses. He sent out testers, and then within a month the same crosses were already for sale. It’s looking like he’s about to do the same exact thing (not to mentioning he’s already sold packs to diamond members). You can’t test a cross in a month. Plus, there’s the whole RHS being a shitty cross, and the Monster Cookies crosses. Does he actually test anything? Honestly, legitimate question.


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My Texas butter is almost 3 foot tall. I seen someone said they flipped at 2 weeks old and it' 5 foot tall now??? What I'll have to top it then.


Yeah, Texas Butter should be rated "medium-tall". I topped mine once and they are already reaching again. 
So far I've only found one female but need to check again. It's been a few days...


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 15, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I had to change my cc as well this morning due to charges I didn't make. Could of been cuz of payofix, could have not been. I just won't know for sure


Funny you had the same experience I did after using my CC on GPS. My CC Company fraud department called yesterday seems someone in the states was using my card. I hadn't used that card for months I'm sure the site(GPS) or pay service is the problem. 

To the Gu shills it is entirely his fault can't blame anyone but him. He sold bunk bulk seeds under his brand that he didn't test himself or have tested period. 

You can blame this SAG but the reality is I didn't buy seeds from SAG I bought seeds from GPS. Had I known GPS sold bunk balk seeds at all I wouldn't have bought anything from him. GPS and GU sell the sizzle with a beautiful pictures and website with made up descriptions of things he's never grown. Lemon Tree regularly tests over 25 % cool show me the tests you fucking gypsy junk peddler. 

TL DR: If you use a Credit Card on GPS you will be getting your card stolen.

GPS knowingly sold/sells untested bulk seeds labelled as their brand.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My Texas butter is almost 3 foot tall. I seen someone said they flipped at 2 weeks old and it' 5 foot tall now??? What I'll have to top it then.


All the ones I did,stretch was 2x(they was at 3ft tall also)
 
No banana smells,but banana effects.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> All the ones I did,stretch was 2x(they was at 3ft tall also)
> View attachment 4136523
> No banana smells,but banana effects.



were yours all fairly consistent in smell?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 15, 2018)

Well Fuck, Hadn't bought any seeds in over a year. Shme but It better luck from bagseed and beans gifted to me. Lol still not sure what to do with these unopend packs. Has anyone recieved a response from gps after emailing them of their concerns over the S1's. Also, to be clear, it was ALL the S'q released recencently correct? lol I surely don't wanna chance poppingmy pack of " Man-mosa" and it holding true to the name. I did have high hopes for the gelato tho.


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> All the ones I did,stretch was 2x(they was at 3ft tall also)
> View attachment 4136523
> No banana smells,but banana effects.


Faaaakkkkk!!!!! I got it in a 3gal smarty. Was gonna go with a 5gal radicle bag. But if it's gonna double my 67" tall tent ain' gonna cut it. I didn't top it or anything. Jus let it go. Has great side branching. And has a resemblance to a banana smell. Im pretty sure banana is ehat I'm getting. I was gonna veg for 3 more weeks and flip but I better do it now. It jus got big ol feeding of mega crop and mammoth p


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> All the ones I did,stretch was 2x(they was at 3ft tall also)
> View attachment 4136523
> No banana smells,but banana effects.


She looks leafy tho. Was she an easy trim?


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 15, 2018)

apologies for the misspellings, my daughter screwed my settings up on my ipad, my keyboard is halved and covering the whole screen. Not aure how my text got underlined also.


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> were yours all fairly consistent in smell?


Yup,same smells on all..


whytewidow said:


> Faaaakkkkk!!!!! I got it in a 3gal smarty. Was gonna go with a 5gal radicle bag. But if it's gonna double my 67" tall tent ain' gonna cut it. I didn't top it or anything. Jus let it go. Has great side branching. And has a resemblance to a banana smell. Im pretty sure banana is ehat I'm getting. I was gonna veg for 3 more weeks and flip but I better do it now. It jus got big ol feeding of mega crop and mammoth p





whytewidow said:


> She looks leafy tho. Was she an easy trim?


Yea,easy trim.. they only got base food,so that could have help in extra leaf..


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh FFS Heisen. There are a LOT of growers here who actually smoke and aren't just cash croppers.
> 
> I don''t give a flying fuck if granny is IN the picture as long as theres bud to be seen.
> 
> SMFH


Funny thing is the same person everyone gets there genetics from is the biggest cash cropper on this thread,
My wife smokes more weed than anyone in this state I guarantee you that.she is the primary reason I grow because number one my dick ain't gonna suck itself,and two most of the ahit around here is garbage,
I have more than enough other ventures to make my money,this is just a drop in the bucket.i love to grow cannibas and explore the different strains,always looking for the next best thing.

That Canadian jerk off dont know a thing about me whatsoever.calling me a rat on an open forum without any kind of shred of proof of anything just makes him a piece of shit in my book.im always going out of my way helping people and doing what I can for the community.
So it's cool man you can judge me all you want but I know where I stand and that's all that matters.


----------



## tommarijuana (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I feel bad for everyone in this situation.i know gu will make it right


So true you are,gu always makes it right,always goes above and beyond.Everyone just chill and give him some time.I'm always short on cash,never bought any of the s1's.If i would have,i still wouldn't think twice about purchasing from greenpoint again.Always will be my go to seedbank.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> apologies for the misspellings, my daughter screwed my settings up on my ipad, my keyboard is halved and covering the whole screen. Not aure how my text got underlined also.


Yup my son already destroyed 4 tablets and working on his 5th lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Faaaakkkkk!!!!! I got it in a 3gal smarty. Was gonna go with a 5gal radicle bag. But if it's gonna double my 67" tall tent ain' gonna cut it. I didn't top it or anything. Jus let it go. Has great side branching. And has a resemblance to a banana smell. Im pretty sure banana is ehat I'm getting. I was gonna veg for 3 more weeks and flip but I better do it now. It jus got big ol feeding of mega crop and mammoth p


My TB are still in half gallon pots. 
Don't wanna upgrade any males to 3 gallon grow bags. 
I've got plenty of soil but it's still a pain in the ass...


----------



## vertnugs (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My wife smokes more weed than anyone in this state I guarantee you that.


i wouldn't go bettin any eyebrows on that statement bucaroo



Why no answer to my question bro?

You made a statement about "what you know" about these S1's.

So was that just shit talk or do "you actually know some thing" about all the S1's?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> i wouldn't go bettin any eyebrows on that statement bucaroo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


doesnt matter at this point everyone already knows there bunk.m not gonna post it on the forum what I know or how I found that.i posted it when people started posting up pics of male parts on them that those seeds are junk.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> doesnt matter at this point everyone already knows there bunk.m not gonna post it on the forum what I know or how I found that.i posted it when people started posting up pics of male parts on them that those seeds are junk.


Lame.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Wow.

What do showing bud pics have to do with your wife needing to smoke copious amounts of pot to perform oral sex on you? I mean Christ on a bike...is really that bad? 

And not for nothin, but how a man refers to his wife speaks volumes.

This thread has devolved so far down it now has the collective IQ of a bowl hair.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Lame.


Lame or not I dont you or anyone else shit.if you go back and read the last 20 pages you'll get it figured out.im not gonna jeopardize the relationship I have with other growers to prove a point to someone i dont know 
This wasnt the first thread or forum to discover them seeds were garbage.its been going on for a while now.had i put two and two together 2 weeks ago i could saved alot of headaches from alot of people.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2018)

Well this has left a sour taste in my mouth. Can't remember the last pack of seeda I spent 90 on to throw away. Actually never thrown away seeds besides cannaventures gorrilla wreck like 4 years ago that had massive hermie reports


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

L


Tangerine_ said:


> Wow.
> 
> What do showing bud pics have to do with your wife needing to smoke copious amounts of pot to perform oral sex on you? I mean Christ on a bike...is really that bad?
> 
> ...


That's not what I wrote.maybe you should be packing vagisil in your bowl instead of weed.your comments always seem to run around in circles with the same ol lame ass preacher comments that makes you better than everyone.thinking you got someone all figured out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> L
> 
> That's not what I wrote.maybe you should be packing vagisil in your bowl instead of weed.your comments always seem to run around in circles with the same ol lame ass preacher comments that makes you better than everyone.thinking you got someone all figured out.



Says the guy claiming to have some super insider info you just cant share. Or my favorite...a bunch of unopened seeds you don't want to return or give a way. So you "threw them in the trash". 

Your post is as clear as KY Jelly on Sunday mornin' sheets.​


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lame or not I dont you or anyone else shit.if you go back and read the last 20 pages you'll get it figured out.im not gonna jeopardize the relationship I have with other growers to prove a point to someone i dont know
> This wasnt the first thread or forum to discover them seeds were garbage.its been going on for a while now.had i put two and two together 2 weeks ago i could saved alot of headaches from alot of people.


They can also go back through this whole thread or use google and get It also isn't the first thread, or forum you have posted in like a small dicked little punk bitch wanna be "outlaw". 
How about saving your mom some disgrace and just stop posting? Or do you wanna share that info like all the other information you have shared across various forums? 
Cheers


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your post is as clear as KY Jelly on Sunday mornin' sheets.


Yeah your just a gu nutswinger always standing at the podium preaching about some bullshit.like your whole pic of the month idea that gu snatched and put on his website.left you standing there holding your vagina with two hands.always got something to say about something.
Calling me a money grabber but gu was the one that got greedy and mailed out a bunch of regular ass freebie seeds passing them off as solid genetics,the same gu your always praising with his nuts in your mouth.
Anyway I'm done with you.you never contribute shit other than your holy opinions.reminds me of some sideways ass preacher selling car insurance.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah your just a gu nutswinger always standing at the podium preaching about some bullshit.like your whole pic of the month idea that gu snatched and put on his website.left you standing there holding your vagina with two hands.always got something to say about something.
> Calling me a money grabber but gu was the one that got greedy and mailed out a bunch of regular ads freebie seeds passing them off as solid genetics,the same gu your always praising with his nuts in your mouth.
> Anyway I'm done with you.you never contribute shit other than your holy opinions.reminds me of some sideways ass preacher selling car insurance.


Do you even read what you post? LMAO holy fuck hahaha Tangy is a Gu nutswinger yall hahaha

Cheers


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So what's the deal wth pure raspberry kush?
> A few people ended up with some pitiful plants, but is the entire batch of seeds bad?
> I've got a pack that I was excited to try.
> Now I'm not so sure...


I've got a decent PRK lady going now, some pics are in the CV forum.. Vigor is low, but shes healthy and dealing with my defoliation rather well


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

[QUOTE="Heisengrow, post: 14249047, member: 960238"*]Yeah your just a gu nutswinger always standing at the podium preaching about some bullshit.like your whole pic of the month idea that gu snatched and put on his website.*left you standing there holding your vagina with two hands.always got something to say about something.
Calling me a money grabber but gu was the one that got greedy and mailed out a bunch of regular ads freebie seeds passing them off as solid genetics,the same gu your always praising with his nuts in your mouth.
Anyway I'm done with you.you never contribute shit other than your holy opinions.reminds me of some sideways ass preacher selling car insurance.[/QUOTE]

I made a suggestion and he used it. I don't want anything from him and I didn't even participate in it. I don't a give a shit about some pic of the month contest. Again, not everyone is looking for some kind of payout.
What in the actual fuck is wrong with you.

"Gu snatched it from me"
Bwahahahaha

BTW, where's all your bud pics. I've posted plenty. All I ever see from you is a play by play of an empty room with some vegging plants.
There is a sub forum for Room Design. You don't have to constantly try to impress people here.
Insecurities are always LOUD


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I just received my Lemon Tree "S1's" today. Did anyone else get 11 seeds in a pack or am I just lucky?


I also received 11.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 15, 2018)

THT said:


> I've got a decent PRK lady going now, some pics are in the CV forum.. Vigor is low, but shes healthy and dealing with my defoliation rather well


I ran PRK a year ago, wasn' anything special, finicky, low yeilder. The buds remind me of styrofoam-seem dense but not. It's got a mixed berry creaminess on inhale and an odd sandalwood or leather on exhale. It was potent but hermed.


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

Oh man.
The fucking soap opera continues.
I know GU will give me Copper Chem or any other strain to make up for the deal in the end. I was gonna run some of them, glad i didnt. I am down to Chuck my own shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Says the guy claiming to have some super insider info you just cant share.


It was shared w/ me in PM. Made sense.

I've no dog in any of the many spats going on. I didn't buy any s1's.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

There’s a lot Gu leg humpers here. For reals. The man doesn’t test anything. His Stardawg crosses are the only things worth a damn (how many fucking Stardawg crosses do y’all need? No matter how cheap they are). He royally fucked up this time. He was dishonest multiple times in advertising his S1’s, and karma came back around and bit him in the ass. 

And why would anyone keep these fucking S1’s? They’re just some random bagseed. I doubt anyone has the time and space to just grow every bullshit seed they come across. Why would Gu ever want them sent back? He knows as well as anybody right now that the seeds are crap. He wants a reminder of his colossal fuck up arriving every day?

Fuck Gu. Fuck these S1’s. Fuck you all willing to give Gu a pass on this shit. He doesn’t test. He’s had multiple shit crosses in the past. He lied about being buddy’s with SAG and touring his facility. He lied about SAG being a great grower and breeder. He lied about the seeds being tested. Gu has some shitty business practices if he was so willing to throw his name on a bunch of fake seeds. It makes sense too, cuz he doesn’t even test his own seeds. 

And you’re all willing to put up with this for what? A shit load of Stardawg crosses?! Seriously?!


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2018)

THT said:


> I also received 11.


Is that compensation for being regular seeds? Trying to understand why


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Is that compensation for being regular seeds? Trying to understand why


No idea but the packs of Pig Whistle and Night Rider I have popped have both been 11 seeds as well/
Cheers


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s a lot Gu leg humpers here. For reals. The man doesn’t test anything. His Stardawg crosses are the only things worth a damn (how many fucking Stardawg crosses do y’all need? No matter how cheap they are). He royally fucked up this time. He was dishonest multiple times in advertising his S1’s, and karma came back around and bit him in the ass.
> 
> And why would anyone keep these fucking S1’s? They’re just some random bagseed. I doubt anyone has the time and space to just grow every bullshit seed they come across. Why would Gu ever want them sent back? He knows as well as anybody right now that the seeds are crap. He wants a reminder of his colossal fuck up arriving every day?
> 
> ...


I think you hit it right on the nuts. 2x


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> No idea but the packs of Pig Whistle and Night Rider I have popped have both been 11 seeds as well/
> Cheers


Have you been able to clone the pig whistle?


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

THT said:


> I also received 11.


Both my packs were 6 each. If you guys got 11 that is totally fucked up. Fuck gu, fuck GPS and fuck these seeds. I've had it


----------



## tman42 (May 15, 2018)

Was everyone else's Pure Rasberry Kush label different then the rest of their CV gear? I picked that one up from the 420 sale and the PRK is written in red ink and not black like the other packs of assorted strains. It has me wondering if these are maybe older/newer seeds.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Have you been able to clone the pig whistle?


Havent tried. I have never expected much from these pollen chucks so I haven't bothered to go that route. I will flower them out and if anything special shows up I will reveg then clone.
I can say they seem to be vigorous growers so far.
Cheers


----------



## SensiPuff (May 15, 2018)

*unwatch thread*


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Havent tried. I have never expected much from these pollen chucks so I haven't bothered to go that route. I will flower them out and if anything special shows up I will reveg then clone.
> I can say they seem to be vigorous growers so far.
> Cheers


I saved some male pollen from one but I could not get the clone to take.
It rooted huge, I put it in a pot of tupur and it did nothing for 6 weeks. I scrapped it but was baffled why the clone lost vigor?
I have another pack to check out later.
Killer smoke though. Old skool flavors


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I saved some male pollen from one but I could not get the clone to take.
> It rooted huge, I put it in a pot of tupur and it did nothing for 6 weeks. I scrapped it but was baffled why the clone lost vigor?
> I have another pack to check out later.
> Killer smoke though. Old skool flavors


I do plan on putting all the males from both outdoors. If they survive and there is something special about them I will collect and freeze the pollen just because lol
Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It was shared w/ me in PM. Made sense.
> 
> I've no dog in any of the many spats going on. I didn't buy any s1's.
> 
> View attachment 4136583


Then why even say anything openly about it. Its like those passive aggressive posts on FB that say "ugg so fucking tired of this" and the second someone asked they say "don't wanna talk about it."  

He could've just pm'd the people he wanted to share it with and left it at that.

*shrugs* IDGAF either way. This whole thread has turned into drama central...mostly from people who haven't even bought seeds.

I'm out. I'll be back when the bud porn shows up.


----------



## main cola (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Both my packs were 6 each. If you guys got 11 that is totally fucked up. Fuck gu, fuck GPS and fuck these seeds. I've had it


I got 6 too


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

My


tman42 said:


> View attachment 4136587 Was everyone else's Pure Rasberry Kush label different then the rest of their CV gear? I picked that one up from the 420 sale and the PRK is written in red ink and not black like the other packs of assorted strains. It has me wondering if these are maybe older/newer seeds.


 Raspberry Kush lettering is red that I bought on 420


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Then why even say anything openly about it. Its like those passive aggressive posts on FB that say "ugg so fucking tired of this" and the second someone asked they say "don't wanna talk about it."
> 
> He could've just pm'd the people he wanted to share it with and left it at that.
> 
> ...


Because I wanted people.to know those seeds are garbage as fuck being passed off as solid genetics.i didnt want to post all the details on the main thread because it would have put me in a shitty posistion.i only told 2 other people cause I feel.like they would have done the same.

Let that sink into your brain for a minute.

I'm done talking about this subject.i dont care what you'll do with them seeds.tie em into ass beads for all I give a shit[/QUOTE]


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Both my packs were 6 each. If you guys got 11 that is totally fucked up. Fuck gu, fuck GPS and fuck these seeds. I've had it


I also bought mine when the nugget system was down, not sure if that's any consolation.


----------



## THT (May 15, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> Is that compensation for being regular seeds? Trying to understand why


I purchased mine at 'full price' while the nugget system was down. Not sure if that was the difference.


----------



## Omarfolks (May 15, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem finishing up.
> View attachment 4136046
> Sundance Kid Pheno #2 smelling sweet candy n gas.
> View attachment 4136049
> ...


All looks amazing, good job man


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My TB are still in half gallon pots.
> Don't wanna upgrade any males to 3 gallon grow bags.
> I've got plenty of soil but it's still a pain in the ass...


Yeah she sexed in my baby cab. In a solo. I had her in a solo for like 2 months. Lol. I didn' have room in the veg tent for her yet. But I went str8 to a 3gal from a solo and she exploded. NVR stalled. She grew 5 inches an actual 5 inches in 38 hours. Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

tman42 said:


> View attachment 4136587 Was everyone else's Pure Rasberry Kush label different then the rest of their CV gear? I picked that one up from the 420 sale and the PRK is written in red ink and not black like the other packs of assorted strains. It has me wondering if these are maybe older/newer seeds.


One pack before 420
Two during 420


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Both my packs were 6 each. If you guys got 11 that is totally fucked up. Fuck gu, fuck GPS and fuck these seeds. I've had it





main cola said:


> I got 6 too







THT said:


> I purchased mine at 'full price' while the nugget system was down. Not sure if that was the difference.


so was he splitting the packs and then when he started feeling the heat he thought it would be in his best interest to just sell the packs like he got them.  If my memory serves me that was one of the first things people started pointing out was that he was selling 6 packs instead of 11 from the other sources.

just speculating but all things kinda point to that being closer to the truth than not.

6 pack when he thought he had the cats pajamas
11 pack when he knew he didnt?

... and then the wheels fell off.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The last hundred pages, a summary....
> View attachment 4136476
> View attachment 4136477
> View attachment 4136478
> View attachment 4136475


Dude I'm fucking dieing! Especially with that last meme, that was the capper


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This whole thread has turned into drama central...mostly from people who haven't even bought seeds.


The drama in the thread reflects the breeder. 

Didn’t Gu piss off Karma by using Polar Bear testers to breed with? 

And then he did the same thing with Monster Cookies testers? And didn’t those crosses herm like crazy? 

And then he pissed off JJ by using Stardawg in everything?

And now he hyped up, lied about, and sold fake seeds. 

*There’s a good chance he should’ve known they were fake as early as a few weeks ago. @Gu~ knew that SAG had undercut him, well, the places he undercut him at had already started to figure out the seeds were fake before the Lemon Tree even dropped. Think about that. *

Oh, and his CC processor (that is still active!!!!) is selling CC info.

At some point, people gotta stop pointing the finger at everybody else. If this thread is all drama, it’s because Gu embroils himself in drama. He does shady shit and pisses people off. You don’t see this shit in the Bodhi thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One pack before 420
> Two during 420View attachment 4136592


My PRK label has black letters.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> My new carbon filter showed up today for the flower tent, been waiting on that
> 
> Dude I'm fucking dieing! Especially with that last meme, that was the capper


Some of the name calling actually cracked me up! 
It's been a fun day.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Faaaakkkkk!!!!! I got it in a 3gal smarty. Was gonna go with a 5gal radicle bag. But if it's gonna double my 67" tall tent ain' gonna cut it. I didn't top it or anything. Jus let it go. Has great side branching. And has a resemblance to a banana smell. Im pretty sure banana is ehat I'm getting. I was gonna veg for 3 more weeks and flip but I better do it now. It jus got big ol feeding of mega crop and mammoth p


i would say you will have to train or top if you are at 3 feet already


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

It was Gu who stole the CC info. He's out there now buying macadamia nuts and red wine and celebrating his newfound income. Right now he's biting on a Slim Jim and loling @ us while giving us these


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lame or not I dont you or anyone else shit.if you go back and read the last 20 pages you'll get it figured out.im not gonna jeopardize the relationship I have with other growers to prove a point to someone i dont know
> This wasnt the first thread or forum to discover them seeds were garbage.its been going on for a while now.had i put two and two together 2 weeks ago i could saved alot of headaches from alot of people.


Right on. I can dig that. Your post was still kinda lame.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

No one has heard from Gu yet?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

tman42 said:


> View attachment 4136587 Was everyone else's Pure Rasberry Kush label different then the rest of their CV gear? I picked that one up from the 420 sale and the PRK is written in red ink and not black like the other packs of assorted strains. It has me wondering if these are maybe older/newer seeds.


Ya never know. Could be the same seeds with different stickers.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 15, 2018)

With all this racket, I would love to see that Copper Chem and Tomahawk get below 40.00 on the reverse auction. I got some nuggs burning a hole in the pocket.


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

Well. In business school they teach you to have an exit strategy.
If this smash and grab was it, then I have to admit this is unbelievable.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> On the Something About Genetcs: Good guy, knowledgeable, and honest. Those are a few characteristics I look for in dealings. But since our meeting, he sold to LOGIC and undercut me twice. This last time at $50 for 10 seeds was the last straw.
> 
> I’ll give you enough rope to hang yourself, but that’s about it.


In the above post @Gu~ clearly says he knew that SAG sold to Logic and the seeds were sold under another name. 

It started to become clear that those seeds were fake a couple weeks ago. 

It stands to reason, Gu should’ve known the seeds he was selling were also fake. Again, the Lemon Tree were only released last week.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The drama in the thread reflects the breeder.
> 
> Didn’t Gu piss off Karma by using Polar Bear testers to breed with?
> 
> ...


That is not my drama...not my problem, and not something I'm going to entertain. Its been hashed out over and over again. I'm actually not surprised someone would take this shitty situation to re-hash it though.

Carry on.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ya never know. Could be the same seeds with different stickers.


I wonder why LVTK is the only CV strain on sale.
Are they old beans and he's about to drop a new batch?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> so was he splitting the packs and then when he started feeling the heat he thought it would be in his best interest to just sell the packs like he got them.  If my memory serves me that was one of the first things people started pointing out was that he was selling 6 packs instead of 11 from the other sources.
> 
> just speculating but all things kinda point to that being closer to the truth than not.
> 
> ...


My CV packs = 3 total - were not shipped by GPS. They were sent direct from CV....fwiw.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That is not my drama...not my problem, and not something I'm going to entertain. Its been hashed out over and over again. I'm actually not surprised someone would take this shitty situation to re-hash it though.
> 
> Carry on.....


He should have addressed us by now. It is only making matters worse now by not speaking out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

And please for the love of all that's holy can you guys that wanna draw and quarter Gu stop quoting me. 

I said what I had to say. I'm going to grow these six seeds out and if they turn out to be junk I'll let Gu know. Either way I'll report the grow and outcome here....just as I do with every cross I run from every breeder.
The good the bad and the ugly.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My CV packs = 3 total - were not shipped by GPS. They were sent direct from CV....fwiw.


Mine too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Mine too.


+1


----------



## nc208 (May 15, 2018)

What about that other account of greenpoint that was posting here? Any info @greenpointseeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> He should have addressed us by now. It is only making matters worse now by not speaking out.


I think he's busy taking care of his customers individually. 
I'm curious as hell but got lucky that I dodged this bullet. 
Ironically, I was bummed when Mimosa sold out and I couldn't get one on 4/20.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I think he's busy taking care of his customers individually.
> I'm curious as hell but got lucky that I dodged this bullet.
> Ironically, I was bummed when Mimosa sold out and I couldn't get one on 4/20.


I got 2 packs of Mimosas. Is Wedding Cake and Mimosa the only 2 questionable strains? Or is there more?


----------



## genuity (May 15, 2018)

He will post,everybody just chill... what's done is done.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My CV packs = 3 total - were not shipped by GPS. They were sent direct from CV....fwiw.



just so i got it straight.. your saying your GP order (3 packs of CV) was sent direct from CV.

not trying to flame the fire just wanna make sure I understand correctly


----------



## Hotwired (May 15, 2018)

Right now I want to strip Gu naked. Tie him to a post. Then tickle him with feathers until he tells the truth or dies laughing. I'm coming for you Gu!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> just so i got it straight.. your saying your GP order (3 packs of CV) was sent direct from CV.
> 
> not trying to flame the fire just wanna make sure I understand correctly


Yep. 
I've bought greenpoint and CV gear on the same order and they always ship separately.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> just so i got it straight.. your saying your GP order (3 packs of CV) was sent direct from CV.
> 
> not trying to flame the fire just wanna make sure I understand correctly


That's correct. You may recall there was a delay on CV orders, because the CV cat was dealing w' family issues.


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

My Topanga OG came from California when it shipped. Only strain that I didn't get shipped from Greenpoint.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> SAG is on everybody's crap list now. So is Apex, Copycat Genetics, and anywhere else he's dumped his garbage. But what's his real name? I'd like to know just in a case I bump into him somewhere. We could discuss all this then. There's a name on my bank transaction. Just wondering if it was real?


Gu said his name is Adam. I hope this narrows it down a bit, for you.


----------



## tatonka (May 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu said his name is Adam. I hope this narrows it down a bit, for you.


Somethingboutgenitics ==A-dam thief


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu said his name is Adam. I hope this narrows it down a bit, for you.


I'm guessing Adam is going to take the money and skip town.

Lots of folks want to cave his face in...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu said his name is Adam. I hope this narrows it down a bit, for you.


Is this Gu from "The Dude Grow Show?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> In the above post @Gu~
> 
> It started to become clear that those seeds were fake a couple weeks ago.


Can you explain what you mean here. I don't recall any reports of any male's in the s1 back then?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm guessing Adam is going to take the money and skip town.
> 
> .


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got 2 packs of Mimosas. Is Wedding Cake and Mimosa the only 2 questionable strains? Or is there more?


i think it is all of the S1's. 

someone correct me if i am wrong


----------



## tman42 (May 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My CV packs = 3 total - were not shipped by GPS. They were sent direct from CV....fwiw.


Same here


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Somethingboutgenitics ==A-dam thief


I heard he shut his IG account down, went into his closet to start crying and broke his phone.
Apparently, he recently discovered that he has a small penis and wasnt able to steal enough money to cover the costs of the penis pump he wanted. 
So he said fuck it.


----------



## HKG (May 15, 2018)

Hey SAG this is for you "Fuck You" you almost got me but some don't roll over motherfucker!!!

If you got seeds direct from this Pos thief dispute the charge!!!! Fuck this bastard.

Paid thru cash app, disputed that shit at 9am this morning. Just checked acct and my fucking money is where it belongs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Is this Gu from "The Dude Grow Show?


got a link to that show


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think it is all of the S1's.
> 
> someone correct me if i am wrong


Well crap! I bought at least a pack of almost every S1 he sold. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> got a link to that show


Youtube The executive producer they called Gu Ru. Scotty from the show is the maker of "Recharge". I was just curious if that was him.


----------



## Goats22 (May 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> My Topanga OG came from California when it shipped. Only strain that I didn't get shipped from Greenpoint.


mine did as well.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think it is all of the S1's.
> 
> someone correct me if i am wrong


Most likely is all of the S1s. But I think the only ones reported so far are Wedding Cake, Mimosa, and Purple Punch.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Is this Gu from "The Dude Grow Show?


I don't listen to the Dude Grow Show, so I wouldn't know.
I've only met 5 or 6 other Gu's in my life. Not a real common name.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't listen to the Dude Grow Show, so I wouldn't know.
> I've only met 5 or 6 other Gu's in my life. Not a real common name.


Only one I have heard of is "Ragu" cousin to Chef-Boy-ardy. Haha!


----------



## dstroy (May 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> just so i got it straight.. your saying your GP order (3 packs of CV) was sent direct from CV.
> 
> not trying to flame the fire just wanna make sure I understand correctly


they come wrapped in purple tissue paper from a different address with cv stickers


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> +1


Me too, 4 packs ordered same day 2 GPS and 2 CV arrived same day from 2 different senders.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Youtube The executive producer they called Gu Ru. Scotty from the show is the maker of "Recharge". I was just curious if that was him.


oh ok, thanks


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Can you explain what you mean here. I don't recall any reports of any male's in the s1 back then?


Copycat Genetics and Apex Genetics all came from SAG. That’s what Gu was referring to when he said SAG undercut him and sold to Logic. It started coming out a couple weeks ago that those seeds were fake.


----------



## whytewidow (May 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Well crap! I bought at least a pack of almost every S1 he sold. lol


All garbage. Sag had not one of the strains. Not a single one.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Copycat Genetics and Apex Genetics all came from SAG. That’s what Gu was referring to when he said SAG undercut him and sold to Logic. It started coming out a couple weeks ago that those seeds were fake.


Adam, the bulk breeder of the stars. 
You go boy!


----------



## the gnome (May 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> He will post,everybody just chill... what's done is done.


what ^^ he said. 
jeez guys, Gu is probably as blindsided as everyone over this, 
he knows it on his shoulders so give him time to figure out things on his end
he posted a few days ago when this mess started up 
and as usual said he will make right whats wrong---> like he ALWAYS DOES.
there's a few here seems like they need their hand held 24/7
one page the panties are all twisted
next page they read common sense posts and settle down 
only to flip out on the next sentence from the next person riding on the manic bicycle.
smoke some that fuggin fire GPS dope you have ok? ok!


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 15, 2018)

Hello all,

This is my first post on this forum. I felt obligated after reading some of the CC issues at GPS to let other GPS customers know that my CC was also compromised. It is very possible that this occurred as the result of paying for purchases at GPS. 

I have around eight orders from GPS that were made in March. Seven of these orders were made using a CC. Within 24 hours of the seventh order, there were two attempts to make fraudulent purchases at an Apple store. Fraud monitoring was able to block the second attempt and subsequently cancel my card number. Needless to say, the eighth and subsequent purchase were via money order.

I rarely have had issues with CC fraud. I could not definitively say that it was due to the purchases at GPS that allowed the CC information to leak and, as such, I did not pursue it at the time. However, after reading that others were having similar issues recently, it seems very likely that something in the CC transaction process at GPS is leaking information.

I recently followed up on my experience by emailing Gu and suggesting that they may be having some security issues surrounding their transaction processor. I did receive an email back a couple of days later from their web person who, unfortunately, took the stance of what amounts to "it's not their problem". This type of response is rather unusual and, hence, I am posting my experience here. I have followed up on that email but, after several days, have yet to receive further response. 

Whatever the case may be, I would suggest avoiding the use of a CC when ordering from GPS, if possible. At least until there is some positive action on the part of GPS. Most certainly do not utilize a debit/CC linked card. If you insist in using a CC perhaps consider obtaining a re-loadable/temporary CC card.

I too have purchased some S1's. But, that's another topic.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 15, 2018)

Greenpoint should look into accepting crypto-currencies as an alternate form of payment. Anyone wanting to use CC could have a safer workaround that way than using a shady card processor.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 15, 2018)

What i dont understand bout this clusterfuck is why would this douchebag sag sell bunk s1's & jet? Could've did it right & made a bunch of cheddar


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What i dont understand bout this clusterfuck is why would this douchebag sag sell bunk s1's & jet? Could've did it right & made a bunch of cheddar


Possibly was a setup.someone that had it out for gu,squared up an old grudge.who knows.from everything I can see that only makes sense.maybe there was more than 1 person behind it.im aure it will all come out


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My CV packs = 3 total - were not shipped by GPS. They were sent direct from CV....fwiw.


I brought a pack of TK fems from CV shipped by GP had 9 in the puck not 5.
On the back of a sticker the dude from CV said there is a new drop may/June..Not sure if new strains or new seeds of old strains he meant I'm assuming new strains ..these were delivered to me last week


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I felt obligated after reading some of the CC issues at GPS to let other GPS customers know that my CC was also compromised. It is very possible that this occurred as the result of paying for purchases at GPS.
> 
> ...


Fuck Gu and fuck GPS.


----------



## Lurpin (May 15, 2018)

So what's really going on? Did I make a mistake by ordering from GPS with my CC. I also ordered S1 the lemon tree. This was my first purchase from them and I would hate it to be messed up... Can someone honestly fill me in no bullshit? I made my purchase from them about 4 days ago. The processing company is located in shenzen China.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what's really going on? Did I make a mistake by ordering from GPS with my CC. I also ordered S1 the lemon tree. This was my first purchase from them and I would hate it to be messed up... Can someone honestly fill me in no bullshit? I made my purchase from them about 4 days ago. The processing company is located in shenzen China.


Not necessarily, not everyone is seeing fraudulent purchases. Just keep an eye on your CC transactions for awhile but avoid using it with GPS until further information becomes available.

Sometimes stolen CC information is sold to the black market and it becomes a matter of chance as to whether they happen to use your information. Don't know if that is what is happening here but something is a bit off. No one knows where in the transaction chain this might be occurring, either...


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Most likely is all of the S1s. But I think the only ones reported so far are Wedding Cake, Mimosa, and Purple Punch.


That would be purple punch S1s ? I got some of them a couple weeks ago.
I actually brought boomtown and paid for them but they were out of stock apparently so got a pack of purple punch S1s sent instead.
Maybe I should break the tent out and sex a couple of those seeds to check


----------



## ruby fruit (May 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> they come wrapped in purple tissue paper from a different address with cv stickers


My TK came in purple paper with 2 stickers


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what's really going on? Did I make a mistake by ordering from GPS with my CC. I also ordered S1 the lemon tree. This was my first purchase from them and I would hate it to be messed up... Can someone honestly fill me in no bullshit? I made my purchase from them about 4 days ago. The processing company is located in shenzen China.


If you used a debit card or you’re worried about fraud protection, I’d pre-emptively cancel the card and get a new one.


----------



## Oblazer (May 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Some of the name calling actually cracked me up!
> It's been a fun day.


i dont care what you'll do with them seeds.tie em into ass beads for all I give a shit

^^ this had me cracking up plus all the other name calling …p.s im not taking no sides, just here for the laughs


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you used a debit card or you’re worried about fraud protection, I’d pre-emptively cancel the card and get a new one.


Good point, if a debit card was used then what @jayblaze710 mentions might be wise. It can be much more destructive and time consuming if a debit card (that can act like a credit card) becomes compromised. 

Your bank might be able to preemptively block certain types of transactions if you ask but, more than likely, they'll just reissue you a new card.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2018)

God damn don't you mofos work? See what I did there? Fuck n A, I did it again?

But I'd say if I were to judge a jeopardy type game I'd give credit for sum as an example of shorthand. It is all about context. Im L8 4 dnr, tlk 2 u sum day. Nobody would assume sum should be used as its proper definition but rather as a shorten form of some. 

As an impartial observer it was clear the tit for tat was more about hate than an actually discourse in linguistics, lol. But entertaining as the same.

Had to grab a pack of the LVTK today at 55% off, rollitup code. I originally thought boomtown would be good enough but I'd like some of that lemon pound cake action.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> God damn don't you mofos work? See what I did there? Fuck n A, I did it again?
> 
> But I'd say if I were to judge a jeopardy type game I'd give credit for sum as an example of shorthand. It is all about context. Im L8 4 dnr, tlk 2 u sum day. Nobody would assume sum should be used as its proper definition but rather as a shorten form of some.
> 
> ...


U able to post pics again ?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 15, 2018)

What a fucking doozy this is?! Glad we refrained from the S'tress 1s.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2018)

Protip: Focus on the boobs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> U able to post pics again ?


Naw, I gotta get a new computer. Hopefully in the next week or so. Probably just get a refurb mac mini for $419. I'll get back up and running soon though.

Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey everyone. Gu is tending to a family emergency at the moment.
> 
> I understand that some of you have some questions.
> 
> ...


I think this is their tech guy, guys, for the confused.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think this is their tech guy, guys, for the confused.


Your correct. Sorry, should've been more clear.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 15, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Your correct. Sorry, should've been more clear.


You should call me, dude. You’re not busy, are you?  So much drama in the LBC

Later that night...


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You should call me, dude. You’re not busy, are you?  So much drama in the LBC


Not super busy. I am working on the site, ironing out some kinks from before I was here.

But unfortunately, I don't know much about anything else. Gu is supposed to return soon and then he will be able to answer all the questions I cannot. Promise.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 15, 2018)

Whatever the problem is, Gu will fix it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Whatever the problem is, Gu will fix it.


What’s up with payofix? Multiple people have had their card information stolen, and it’s very likely through your CC processor.


----------



## smokeybeard (May 15, 2018)

Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.

I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.

With that being said, this extreme hatred towards somebody at a business point is insane.

You bought something from someone you didn’t really know (except for a few).

I have a close friend who grows in a med and rec state and he agreed that some strains are more finicky than others. Did this dude deny Gu? No.

For those of you super angry, I’m going to ask for you to not be involved. This thread should go back to Gu. You bought S1’s and shit didn’t work. Surprise, surprise. Less hate and more understanding is a better way to address it.

Go with his Wild West Series. Don’t jump on the train of what’s trending. If I were to do that, I might get shit every time. Some folks act like this their first grow, if it didn’t work put great then there is a shit storm towards person. 

If you backed Gu and were upset by results that came from a different idea, I understand. But if you bought Gu’s stuff and it worked well but “his” newer stuff didn’t, he is probably trying to expand and incorporate other folks and/or businesses with himself. Since it has been openly discussed about where he got some (hopefully not all) S1s that he was carrying that we can all buck up, accept the lose and get on with ourselves.

As a grower and not as much I would like, I hope everyone yields well and has good day in life.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 15, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.
> 
> I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.
> 
> ...


Pat Robertson called,hes missing one of his evangalist.might wanna call back to home base and check in


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 15, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.
> 
> I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.
> 
> ...


Things didn’t just not work out because of some finnicky strains. Gu sold fake seeds. Some people spent hundreds to thousands on them. 

This thread isn’t just about Gu’s strains, but also his business practices.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What’s up with payofix? Multiple people have had their card information stolen, and it’s very likely through your CC processor.


I cannot answer questions about payments or shipping, breeding or anything else. I just don't know. Gu will be able to answer your questions soon.

For me, I use cash for everything. I have had my card number stolen from using my card on Amazon and so I got rid of them all except for one and I only use it in person. Besides that, I use crypto. 

I'm really sorry I cannot be more helpful. I just don't wanna speak on anything I'm not in charge of. You know? Again, I'm sorry.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> oh ok, thanks





NoWaistedSpace said:


> He should have addressed us by now. It is only making matters worse now by not speaking out.


I was banned. Sorry for the confusion and the waits.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 16, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> For me, I use cash for everything. I have had my card number stolen from using my card on Amazon and so I got rid of them all except for one and I only use it in person. Besides that, I use crypto.


Wait, are you trying to obfuscate what could be a significant problem with how GPS, specifically, is handling CC transactions?

Are you in charge of the website? If so, how do you handle a CC order entry and at what point is that information transmitted to your selected transaction processor?


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 16, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Wait, are you trying to obfuscate what could be a significant problem with how GPS, specifically, is handling CC transactions?
> 
> Are you in charge of the website? If so, how do you handle a CC order entry and at what point is that information transmitted to your selected transaction processor?


Nope. I was merely adding to the fact that I am not qualified to answer those questions (about the processor or their company).

I feel like you're obfuscating what I'm trying to say here. I hear what you are saying, but I cannot and will not speak on matters concerning GPS that I am not in a position to. I can share some technical information with you about processors though 

*Like I have said many times, Gu will aswer your questions soon.*

I can tell you that I have never worked for a company who stored their customers credit card information. And GPS is no different.

It is all handled through the processor and their API. No actual card information (except for account stuff like your email and address) is ever stored on the website and is not accessible by anyone at the website.

When there is an issue or any credit card authorization stuff, the customer is always forwarded to the processor themselves.

That's standard. No credit card information is ever "handed" to anyone. The processor uses an API to allow the customer's to pay without having to forward you to another website for payment. In the case an API is not used (like on old Shopify setups and/or PayPal payments), then you are in fact forwarded to the processor's site to make your payment (from which you are then returned to the original site where you are usually presented with a "Thank You" page).

So the payment information is not ever actually processed through the store's server, it is done externally and utilizes the API to prevent the customer from having to go back and forth.

The HTTPS is an added layer of security that protects you even further. Which is why most places that process payments must have an updates SSL certificate to allow API integrations that process payments through the gateway.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hotwired (May 16, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Nope. I was merely adding to the fact that I am not qualified to answer those questions.


LIES!! You stole the CC info!! Stone him!!


----------



## HydroRed (May 16, 2018)

I didnt get notifications on this thread and missed like 7 pages 


tman42 said:


> View attachment 4136587 Was everyone else's Pure Rasberry Kush label different then the rest of their CV gear? I picked that one up from the 420 sale and the PRK is written in red ink and not black like the other packs of assorted strains. It has me wondering if these are maybe older/newer seeds.


I have 2 packs. One is a red label font and the other is a black font. They were ordered within 24 hrs of each other.



SouthBySouthwest said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I felt obligated after reading some of the CC issues at GPS to let other GPS customers know that my CC was also compromised. It is very possible that this occurred as the result of paying for purchases at GPS.
> 
> ...


There was one post stating that the card frauded was only used at GPS and nowhere else. Kinda hard to deny that it is from GPS/Payofix if that is the case.




Hotwired said:


> Right now I want to strip Gu naked. Tie him to a post. Then tickle him with feathers until he tells the truth or dies laughing. I'm coming for you Gu!!


 "Goochie Gu~"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Nope. I was merely adding to the fact that I am not qualified to answer those questions (about the processor or their company).
> 
> I feel like you're obfuscating what I'm trying to say here. I hear what you are saying, but I cannot and will not speak on matters concerning GPS that I am not in a position to. I can share some technical information with you about processors though
> 
> ...


This is technically correct. I have no affiliation with GPS, but I have talked to @greenpointseeds a couple of times. The way he described the typical electronic payment process in his recent post is accurate. I have worked on payments gateway systems professionally since 2003. Definitely feel free to blame Payofix for this apparent problem, only Payofix.


----------



## HydroRed (May 16, 2018)

Its surely a difficult time right now to be picky or selective with off shore card processors for this line of business.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Its surely a difficult time right now to be picky or selective with off shore card processors for this line of business.


I have done a fair bit of research on this over the last three years, personally, and the shit be ugly. Everyone should take a deep breath and be patient right now, with GPS, imo. We all have limited verifiable information, give it a week and things may change dramatically.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Both my packs were 6 each. If you guys got 11 that is totally fucked up. Fuck gu, fuck GPS and fuck these seeds. I've had it


Ha ha dont feel bad after hearing so many peeps claim a lot extra i cracked.my Tennessee kush and prk and found five and 6 beans haha ahh well tons of gear to test without the hassle


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Then why even say anything openly about it. Its like those passive aggressive posts on FB that say "ugg so fucking tired of this" and the second someone asked they say "don't wanna talk about it."
> 
> He could've just pm'd the people he wanted to share it with and left it at that.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.
> 
> I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.
> 
> ...


rumor is the genetics are shit and the mothers weren't even legit. 

so all these purchased seeds are of unknown strains.

if that is true, somebody will catch up with SAG and beat his fucking ass !!!!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> got a link to that show


They stopped recording their shows about a week ago.


----------



## Crash32097 (May 16, 2018)

I too had to close my CC, had a fraudulent transaction over the weekend for $200, first time this has ever happened to me! I don't know who is to blame but luckily I caught it in time to get my money back! As per the S1s, I was so pissed they were yanked from my cart when there were only a few left in stock, tried to reorder but they were all gone, now it feels like I've been spared! I think until the card situation is cleared up I don't think I'll go beyond silver status


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Several complaints across the web of CC fraud @GP and people having there cc info stolen and the option is still on the website.
Sorry gu but this is pretty much some bullshit.no different than someone selling seeds that they know are bunk.Im pretty disappointed if the whole situation and hope you can come out of this and land on your feet but damn.tank should have removed the cc option after all the reports of the cc scams the same way the fems were removed.
None of this makes any sense whatsoever.than to take a family emergency but what about the greenpoint fam?you got some pretty loyal customers that use some reassurance to get this straightened out.

Wtf man


----------



## dySSyd (May 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> I like fems(crosses) not s1 of a clone..
> 
> Like green points (South beach sherb) sherbet x 92 og hell I have not seen a bad post about them,or the others that got released.
> 
> Plushberry was a badass cross,I ran that for a long time..


Are you going to post those pics bud?


----------



## dandyrandy (May 16, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. I felt obligated after reading some of the CC issues at GPS to let other GPS customers know that my CC was also compromised. It is very possible that this occurred as the result of paying for purchases at GPS.
> 
> ...


I too have had cc purchases and cancelled cards twice in the last couple years. Fraud alert blocked then cancelled my card. I use this card everywhere though. Probably 15 plus years. No issues until I purchased beans not just from here but others as well. I switched to cash. I realized beans are somewhat shady as far as legality in my area. I've been happy with the purchases so I have no complaints. But my last purchase was a month ago. Cash only for me everywhere. Not defending or backing anyone. Just the facts.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 16, 2018)

All this bitching and moaning hasn't affected auction prices yet...


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.
> 
> I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.
> 
> ...


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

This is definitely unfortunate and a bummer. It definitely does not appear good when this is going on, yet the website is always being updated with new sale prices still each day. Come on guys, disable the credit card system at least....Stop the bleeding You're making it worse on yourselves.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

Y’all are bad at critical thinking, like really really bad. Just sayin’, I have seen a mob of kangaroos jump to fewer conclusions. 

* *
Payofix seems shady, though. Anyone who used a card should contact their bank. You don’t have to cancel the card, necessarily, just block international transactions, if they aren’t already, and keep an eye on your account. Canceling cards sucks...

Assuming there is some vast conspiracy to sell shitty seeds and steal credit cards is silly. It is a shitstorm, sure, but it’s a shitstorm no one understands fully yet. 



sourgummy said:


> This is definitely unfortunate and a bummer. It definitely does not appear good when this is going on, yet the website is always being updated with new sale prices still each day. Come on guys, disable the credit card system at least....Stop the bleeding You're making it worse on yourselves.


I think that’s pretty good advice to @greenpointseeds but there may be factors we don’t know about preventing it from happening right away. Ads and sale prices might be scheduled, too, changes don’t necessarily mean manual intervention.


----------



## Noinch (May 16, 2018)

Unfortunately lost a Pig Whistle when I went out for 3-4 days before realizing I had forgot to water my plants before I left, which hadn't been watered for like a week. Miraculously the rest survived and have finally started growing again. The Pig Whistles have a real nice peppery spice scent on the stem rub and 2 of the Chinooks have a crazy strong straight orange citrus smell while the third doesn't really smell and is just being kind of slow so it's the only one left untopped

Also have 4 Apollo 11 x Purple Badlands seedlings going which should be pretty mad


----------



## psychadelibud (May 16, 2018)

Anyone have any idea when we are supposed to receive our testers from 4/20? Its been a while... I have not hward nothing, I have not got nothing.

Just curious if I might have missed something?


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea when we are supposed to receive our testers from 4/20? Its been a while... I have not hward nothing, I have not got nothing.
> 
> Just curious if I might have missed something?


They ship today


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea when we are supposed to receive our testers from 4/20? Its been a while... I have not hward nothing, I have not got nothing.
> 
> Just curious if I might have missed something?


Holy double negatives Batman!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea when we are supposed to receive our testers from 4/20? Its been a while... I have not hward nothing, I have not got nothing.
> 
> Just curious if I might have missed something?


GU originally said around 5/20. One of the strains Merry have gone out yesterday.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 16, 2018)

I got tracking yesterday, but it says it ships today


----------



## main cola (May 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Anyone have any idea when we are supposed to receive our testers from 4/20? Its been a while... I have not hward nothing, I have not got nothing.
> 
> Just curious if I might have missed something?


According to Gu~ the estimated ship date is *May 20th
https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/tester-drops/spring-2018-tester-release/*


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man, I don’t think I can follow this thread any further. Too much drama.
> 
> I feel like all this agro towards Gu is a bit much. Whenever you buy seeds you still just don’t know.
> 
> ...


what a complete pile of shit. telling others who got burned, some for $1000+ to 'not be involved'. are you kidding me?

there is a distinct difference between an honest mistake where a person or two get the wrong seeds or something. it is something else completely to put your name on something that it turns out you clearly knew nothing about, and then sell them off to your customers. this is extremely shady business. now, i don't believe Gu~ did this knowingly, but nonetheless it was done. this is a very big deal, and people have EVERY right to be angry.

this isn't a lottery where i am gambling for something. i paid a set amount of money for a specific product and then absolutely did not get that product. if you're the type to get burned and then 'accept the loss and get on with yourself' then you're an idiot, and i don't plan to also be an idiot.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 16, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> ...I feel like you're obfuscating what I'm trying to say here. I hear what you are saying, but I cannot and will not speak on matters concerning GPS that I am not in a position to...


And, in your op, you further explain how transactions are supposed to occur using the vendor API. Thank you for that description.

Now to the point. Several individuals in this thread tell you (you meaning GPS) that there is a problem with credit card fraud and you tell us that you can't answer any questions at this point. But, you go on to tell us that you had your card stolen through an Amazon transaction. Oh, also you don't use credit cards for on-line purchases. Thank you. Got it. No deflection or obfuscation there at all. Perhaps this could be a pop-up notice on the GPS website?

GPS must have been aware that this is an issue before now and the response both here and via email to date has not been satisfying. I am starting sense that, as a business, you folk feel that you are not responsible for the conduct of your vendors and, as such, you can simply divert blame to them and it'll all go away. Business is good. Business as usual. I sincerely hope that is not the case. Truly.

If GPS is aware that this is occurring, this is a problem for GPS. Worse, if it’s on-going and happening to more than one individual, then it’s a matter of refusing to protect your customers from potential fraud. The implications of which are not good from a variety viewpoints including customer confidence. 

This kind of thing does not just affect the individual purchase. This has the potential to affect a customer's financial situation in a significant and detrimental manner. I would think those implications are clear.

Please consider putting a pause on your CC processing until this problem is understood, look inward, and then decide if it's worth the risk of leaking your customer's PII with the use of your current CC transaction mechanism/vendor.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Whatever you do, don’t mention that GU will try and fix any of this, because if you even seem like you are defending him, or at the very least are showing some sort of compassion, critical thinking or patience, the 3 or 4 person mob will try and make you cower down and shut you up. 
Most of them have and always will be staunch opponents of GU....and then there are the bandwagon hang-arounds....

i.e. Outlaw goof....this dude is so damn on and off again.....depending on how a page or two is trending at that time. Talk about swinging.....good grief. What a joke. It’s almost embarrassing to read at times.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> what a complete pile of shit. telling others who got burned, some for $1000+ to 'not be involved'. are you kidding me?
> 
> there is a distinct difference between an honest mistake where a person or two get the wrong seeds or something. it is something else completely to put your name on something that it turns out you clearly knew nothing about, and then sell them off to your customers. this is extremely shady business. now, i don't believe Gu~ did this knowingly, but nonetheless it was done. this is a very big deal, and people have EVERY right to be angry.
> 
> this isn't a lottery where i am gambling for something. i paid a set amount of money for a specific product and then absolutely did not get that product. if you're the type to get burned and then 'accept the loss and get on with yourself' then you're an idiot, and i don't plan to also be an idiot.


Exactly what do you want? 
Money?
Apologies? 
GPS bankruptcy? 

Tell us what will make you happy.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Exactly what do you want?
> Money?
> Apologies?
> GPS bankruptcy?
> ...


I'd be happy with store credit. 
A release of the latest testers would be the cherry on top.
A pound of flesh is unnecessary.


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Exactly what do you want?
> Money?
> Apologies?
> GPS bankruptcy?
> ...


i have already said i know he will make things right. i am sure i will get my nuggets back.

my issue was with someone telling others who got burned to not be involved if they're gonna be angry and trying to make it sound as though the complaints are unjustified. and also acting as if this is just how buying seeds goes. that is complete garbage.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 16, 2018)

Haha careful we will end up with the council of Rick's coming after us. Seriously though the store credit Bakersfield mentioned seems like a great idea. It's nothing fancy and it would show people GPS wants to make it right.


----------



## Werp (May 16, 2018)

Of course he'll make it right, except for those who actually took the time to grow them out only to find out they've been had. It's gonna be a little harder to make it right for those people.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd be happy with store credit.
> A release of the latest testers would be the cherry on top.
> A pound of flesh is unnecessary.


Same
i dont need a head on a platter but a sorry i fucked ya seems in order.

I would also be happy with in store credit and mabey a tester as well


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> For those of you super angry, I’m going to ask for you to not be involved. This thread should go back to Gu.



Who the fuck are you??

I'm not super angry about shit.Bummed a bit sure.But i'm gonna keep my faith in what i think will happen and that is being taken care of for being involved in a shitty situation.

How stupid can one be to state to others that paid for a product,didn't get what they paid for and say "i'm asking you to not be involved"

Again.....WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU to come in here and say some dumb ass shit like that???

Christ sakes why did i get back online with the social media weed scene.......just reading some of the shit i see makes me feel dumb.....and i didn't even think it up!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Store credit would be fine with me. I have only opened 4 packs of S1's. And I will hold on to the rest until I hear from Gu. That is about all we can do. I understand "shit happens". It isn't gonna ruin me, but I am glad I caught this now instead of a month or 2 later. I will survive this. It is just a minor implication. I had also purchased from "Trump Seeds" and they are growing just fine. I got a great deal from them. I used a money gram to purchase those seeds. They are a fairly new company from my understanding from GB.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Like i said pages ago 

Id be cool with him sending us a pack for pack regular seeds of our choice (possibly excluding copper chem cause of the price difference) 

In store credit would work too. 

I figured pack for pack would work for him so he doesnt have to track down who paid what 

The tester thing would just be an extra


----------



## led2076 (May 16, 2018)

Well, now.
I was jumped on a while back for bringing attention to an issue I had.
Now, this takes the cake.

Same ones who jumped me are now crying like slapped kids!!!

Ha Ha Ha 

I know you all remember me, right?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 16, 2018)

Store credit would be fine with me as well, but I absolutely will protest sending these seeds back in. A lot of us are not in legal states. I also opened the majority of my packs to compare the looks of seeds when reports first started rolling in.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Did all these S1's come from the same breeder?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Store credit would be fine with me as well, but I absolutely will protest sending these seeds back in. A lot of us are not in legal states. I also opened the majority of my packs to compare the looks of seeds when reports first started rolling in.


I've received extra packs and wrong packs, in the past.
The bank has always told me to keep the packs as if they don't want to receive and handle the seeds.
I always assumed there may be a legal reason for this.


----------



## led2076 (May 16, 2018)

yes I agree.

did not sound right when gu asked for customers to return known bad beans.


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

it sucks to lose the time for sure. that one is one that we can do nothing about but let it go th


Werp said:


> Of course he'll make it right, except for those who actually took the time to grow them out only to find out they've been had. It's gonna be a little harder to make it right for those people.


he will make it right for everyone who bought a pack i am confident


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy double negatives Batman!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Like i said pages ago
> 
> Id be cool with him sending us a pack for pack regular seeds of our choice (possibly excluding copper chem cause of the price difference)
> 
> ...


I wonder why copper Chem is more ? 
I haven’t seen anything to justify it other then if they didn’t get a he amount of beans vs the other strains and wanted to keep profit vs strains the same , idk


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I wonder why copper Chem is more ?
> I haven’t seen anything to justify it other then if they didn’t get a he amount of beans vs the other strains and wanted to keep profit vs strains the same , idk


Demand and to increase perceived value. Many breeders have tiers of prices for their crosses. Plus, it’s the same cross (different males individuals) as Aficionado’s Chemdawg Special Reserve.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

I have decided I am gonna plant what packs of the S's I have opened and see what happens. Might as well.


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have decided I am gonna plant what packs of the S's I have opened and see what happens. Might as well.


You may regret that according to your name lol. Its pretty confirmed the seeds are bunk.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I wonder why copper Chem is more ?
> I haven’t seen anything to justify it other then if they didn’t get a he amount of beans vs the other strains and wanted to keep profit vs strains the same , idk


Because it's that much better. With the exception of Jelly Pie, IME


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I wonder why copper Chem is more ?
> I haven’t seen anything to justify it other then if they didn’t get a he amount of beans vs the other strains and wanted to keep profit vs strains the same , idk


Yeah, I believe it’s their flagship product. I guess I always assumed it was some special stuff. Would like to try if the reverse auction price would just get a bit lower...which seems to be a rarity.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have decided I am gonna plant what packs of the S's I have opened and see what happens. Might as well.


Ya as long as you understand theyre not S1s you may as well c what you find. Treat em like regs and watch out for herms. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Because it's that much better. With the exception of Jelly Pie, IME


I would think jelly pie should of had that spot , but if it’s that good then maybe I should move them up the list ,


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Yeah, I believe it’s their flagship product. I guess I always assumed it was some special stuff. Would like to try if the reverse auction price would just get a bit lower...which seems to be a rarity.


I got two packs on 420 for 1/2 price


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Y’all are bad at critical thinking, like really really bad. Just sayin’, I have seen a mob of kangaroos jump to fewer conclusions.
> 
> *View attachment 4136802 *
> Payofix seems shady, though. Anyone who used a card should contact their bank. You don’t have to cancel the card, necessarily, just block international transactions, if they aren’t already, and keep an eye on your account. Canceling cards sucks...
> ...


The LVTK sale prices changed multiple times yesterday. First it was based on nugget tiers but didn’t work. Then it was 50% off for everyone. Then it was 40% off for everyone. Those were manual changes. 

It would take all of 5 minutes to remove the credit card option from the website. Easier than adding all those fucking pop ups that keep popping up every time you navigate to a new page on the site. 

Someone contacted GPS and was in communication with GPS about the CC stolen information days ago. 

It’s still there.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Because it's that much better. With the exception of Jelly Pie, IME


Its noticeably better than most packs? Is it that you find more keepers out of a pack or the keepers you find are that much better?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Its noticeably better than most packs? Is it that you find more keepers out of a pack or the keepers you find are that much better?


It's full on the top shelf. 
It is a hard one to find a single keeper. Most of the females were very good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> You may regret that according to your name lol. Its pretty confirmed the seeds are bunk.


I think I can squeeze them in. A lot of room outdoors. lol


----------



## whytewidow (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd be happy with store credit.
> A release of the latest testers would be the cherry on top.
> A pound of flesh is unnecessary.


That' exactly what I told him. I said a pack of testers I missed and a pack of his pick of a strain for the mimosa and Dosidos


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2018)

My Pig Whistles sure arent short on leaf blades and are giving off a super spicy smell.
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's full on the top shelf.
> It is a hard one to find a single keeper. Most of the females were very good.



Hmmm..
I have always thought that if I can get it around 50.00 or under, I would grab it. 
I have seen it drop several times at or around 80 - 90.00. I guess with what you just said I’ll have to grab it. (at or around 75.00 of course). lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Yeah, I believe it’s their flagship product. I guess I always assumed it was some special stuff. Would like to try if the reverse auction price would just get a bit lower...which seems to be a rarity.


Be patient. 
I scored a pack of copper chem for around $40 in the auctions. 

Just don't use a credit card. 
I have always used cash and had no problems. If it's more than $50 buy the little flat rate box for $6 and get a tracking number.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I would think jelly pie should of had that spot , but if it’s that good then maybe I should move them up the list ,


Jelly Pie is more of a pleasure to smoke.
Copper Chem is a bit stronger.


----------



## tommarijuana (May 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> My Pig Whistles sure arent short on leaf blades and are giving off a super spicy smell.
> View attachment 4136857
> View attachment 4136858
> View attachment 4136859
> ...


Nice looking,healthy plants there..your soil is on point


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Be patient.
> I scored a pack of copper chem for around $40 in the auctions.
> 
> Just don't use a credit card.
> I have always used cash and had no problems. If it's more than $50 buy the little flat rate box for $6 and get a tracking number.


Yep


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's full on the top shelf.
> It is a hard one to find a single keeper. Most of the females were very good.


Haha did you keep a cut?

I might have to try thay one with all the praise you give it and the amount of strains you've run

It just pissed me off when i tried getting it at auction.

It did the same thing to me that it did to the others went to check out at like 41 bucks and evertime it got yanked outa my cart..

Sat up late to try and catch it a few times and said fuck it lol

But thats the only one id still get .

Im just going to wait to see how this whole s1 debacle goes down


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Jelly Pie is more of a pleasure to smoke.
> Copper Chem is a bit stronger.


Haha that bag seed run i made is some sleepy weed.

The haze is obviously the work time weed.

And the mindscape is a mix of the two ..

If it was a work day id smoke the haze in the morning, the mindscape at lunch and at night and the purple shit at night before bed haha


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha did you keep a cut?
> 
> I might have to try thay one with all the praise you give it and the amount of strains you've run
> 
> ...


i did post a veg pic of the copper chem I have. I do expect good things from this one, she has great structure, lots of branching so will be heavy yield, plus the stem rub is potent for stem rubs I have gotten. So far a good stem rub has given me a keeper. But thats a short experience and no science behind it lol. Soon will change and she will flower in a week or two maximum I did get it on auction for around 40 bucks with shipping a while ago. I was happy. The structure is really nice, I have neglected her a little so she can be better. I bet I could thicken her stems up more next time before flower.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Some guys dont put much faith in it but i like a good greasy stank stem lol

Ill give them all their fair try but i always got my money on the stinkers


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Nice looking,healthy plants there..your soil is on point


This is my first time using the Pro mix MP Organik . Got a great price on it so figured I would give it a try. Other then that is the same general mix as always for a first run. I am very happy with the turn around the PW and NRs have done since their early mutant days.
Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha did you keep a cut?
> 
> I might have to try thay one with all the praise you give it and the amount of strains you've run
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm shutting down for a bit.
I've turned all of my keeper cuts into seed production and I plan to work some lines when I restart.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

Texas butter 7 weeks on friday


----------



## main cola (May 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Texas butter 7 weeks on fridayView attachment 4136887


Wow that's i nice looking girl you got


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It would take all of 5 minutes to remove the credit card option from the website.


Respectfully, we don’t know that one way or another. If the interface to the payment gateway was coded by idiots, and perhaps tightly coupled to parts of WooCommerce then it might be a lot more difficult than that and may not amount to merely turning it off. Removing it might have consequences for other features of the site. Without looking at the source code, we cannot know. You may be right, and I personally would make it a priority to stop the bleeding if it were my business...but again, we have incomplete information. It is getting fucking gnarly for GPS at this point. And things were going so well... 

Cannabis seedbanks, many of them if not all, seem to be trying to “innovate” so hard they drive away their customers. Or they cannot seem to build a basic website at all...
I wonder what’s wrong with keeping everything simple and predictable for customers?

I am still really excited for my Stardawg crosses. I hope everyone gets taken care of gracefully.


----------



## Hotwired (May 16, 2018)

Store credit? I think the easiest way for that would be to use nuggets. Let's say you spent $200 on those particular seeds. Put 20k nuggets into that account and done. No money has to be sent/exchanged. 

Then again Gu could always come back on here and say the same exact thing he said last time. "Nothing is wrong, Everything is legit. Send it back if you don't want it for a refund."

Will the shit hit the fan then? Ancient alien theorists say yes. They believe that as the shit hits each fan blade a time distortion is created and a small black hole opens up. Thus creating an inter dimensional wormhole where the aliens can bring their spaceships to our world. 

Does this have anything to do with seeds? Ancient alien theorists say yes. Because we all know they never say fucking no, ever.


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Store credit? I think the easiest way for that would be to use nuggets. Let's say you spent $200 on those particular seeds. Put 20k nuggets into that account and done. No money has to be sent/exchanged.
> 
> Then again Gu could always come back on here and say the same exact thing he said last time. "Nothing is wrong, Everything is legit. Send it back if you don't want it for a refund."
> 
> ...




Lol.........BOG is that you??


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Store credit? I think the easiest way for that would be to use nuggets. Let's say you spent $200 on those particular seeds. Put 20k nuggets into that account and done. No money has to be sent/exchanged.
> 
> Then again Gu could always come back on here and say the same exact thing he said last time. "Nothing is wrong, Everything is legit. Send it back if you don't want it for a refund."
> 
> ...


At this point though i think the thrill of the nuggets has worn off on me there one or 2 more id snag but only because ive seen the results posted here sundance for instance and copper chem 

So its not like i dont want to keep shoping here

But if sending them back is the only option i think ill be about done with my new purchases


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Store credit? I think the easiest way for that would be to use nuggets. Let's say you spent $200 on those particular seeds. Put 20k nuggets into that account and done. No money has to be sent/exchanged.
> 
> Then again Gu could always come back on here and say the same exact thing he said last time. "Nothing is wrong, Everything is legit. Send it back if you don't want it for a refund."
> 
> ...


I'm more inclined to believe that an evil cabal of breeders (led by JJ) has set Gu and Logic up for the total fail.
These same breeders, holders of the sacred Chem consider Gu to be the Prometheus of our time, bringing chem fire to the common man.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that an evil cabal of breeders (led by JJ) has set Gu and Logic up for the total fail.
> These same breeders, holders of the sacred Chem consider Gu to be the Apollo of our time, bringing chem fire to the common man.


....and the plot thickens! lol
...and why not? I mean hell, there have been so many theories that have been stated as absolute fact a few moments after the thought hit the forums. I have read a lot of posts in the last few days reaching far out there. 

Love the Ancient alien/small black hole and fan blades with shit on it. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm more inclined to believe that an evil cabal of breeders (led by JJ) has set Gu and Logic up for the total fail.
> These same breeders, holders of the sacred Chem consider Gu to be the Apollo of our time, bringing chem fire to the common man.


This really does feel like a conspiracy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> At this point though i think the thrill of the nuggets has worn off on me there one or 2 more id snag but only because ive seen the results posted here sundance for instance and copper chem
> 
> So its not like i dont want to keep shoping here
> 
> But if sending them back is the only option i think ill be about done with my new purchases


I hear ya. 
it's hard to justify buying more seeds when I've already got so many it'll take years to get through them all -- and that's if I don't run clones.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> ....and the plot thickens! lol
> ...and why not? I mean hell, there have been so many theories that have been stated as absolute fact a few moments after the thought hit the forums. I have read a lot of posts in the last few days reaching far out there.
> 
> Love the Ancient alien/small black hole and fan blades with shit on it. lol


My quote from Icmag heh:



40AmpstoFreedom;8277229 said:


> The guy spoke and acted (very wigger like) exactly like Docta from archive. I found that very interesting. The guy also ended it with posting those dick extender pics and Docta favorite theme seems to be eat a bag of dicks and several other things of that nature...
> 
> Just my observations though...May just be a local culture thing since they are all from the same area and dealing with similar strains....which should be even more of a hint.


I hate to say it but my gut feelings about this were probably right from the start. I couldn't help but notice the same personality and vibes from the guy. I think at minimum it is someone part of the same crew.


----------



## gritzz (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Respectfully, we don’t know that one way or another. If the interface to the payment gateway was coded by idiots, and perhaps tightly coupled to parts of WooCommerce then it might be a lot more difficult than that and may not amount to merely turning it off. Removing it might have consequences for other features of the site. Without looking at the source code, we cannot know. You may be right, and I personally would make it a priority to stop the bleeding if it were my business...but again, we have incomplete information. It is getting fucking gnarly for GPS at this point. And things were going so well...
> 
> Cannabis seedbanks, many of them if not all, seem to be trying to “innovate” so hard they drive away their customers. Or they cannot seem to build a basic website at all...
> I wonder what’s wrong with keeping everything simple and predictable for customers?
> ...


I'm not computer savvy,im really really hoping you may have a point as to why the c.c option is still potentially still fu_king us over as opposed to being turned off...G.p.s. always gone the extra mile for us when it comes to customer service and am sure will continue...if this is read by GPS staff I really hope you act on it....fly a banner on your site that says, "$ale,$ale, 100%off limits is our cc option due to security treat" you get the point...its total b.s.that unknowing fellow farmers can still get taken for that fu_ked up fraudulent ride... better yet run a banner that says 65% off incentive on all cash purchases and a 1000000% credit card processing fee...hajahaja...for reals though...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Pretty shitty this whole situation


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Starting to actually believe this theory


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

Imagine in 5 or 10 years the stories that will be told


----------



## gritzz (May 16, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey everyone. Gu is tending to a family emergency at the moment.
> 
> I understand that some of you have some questions.
> 
> ...


G.p.s. always gone the extra mile for us when it comes to customer service and am sure will continue...if this is read by GPS staff I really hope you act on it....fly a banner on your site that says, "$ale,$ale, 100%off limits is our cc option due to security treat" you get the point...its total b.s.that unknowing fellow farmers can still get taken for that fu_ked up fraudulent ride... better yet run a banner that says 65% off incentive on all cash purchases and a 1000000% credit card processing fee...hajahaja...for realsthough...


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

Well my seeds were shipped yesterday and will be here on Friday. So Gu must be working. I'm gonna try and not add much to this, but I will say that I am nervous about my lemon tree S1 seeds.


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well my seeds were shipped yesterday and will be here on Friday. So Gu must be working. I'm gonna try and not add much to this, but I will say that I am nervous about my lemon tree S1 seeds.



I believe the need to feel nervous is over with my friend..............you took it in da butt,just like the rest of us.


----------



## Rivendell (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well my seeds were shipped yesterday and will be here on Friday. So Gu must be working. I'm gonna try and not add much to this, but I will say that I am nervous about my lemon tree S1 seeds.


I find it very concerning that these seeds are still being shipped out well after it has been identified that they are not the S1's they were advertised as. This is more off putting than the S1 debacle it self.


----------



## gritzz (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well my seeds were shipped yesterday and will be here on Friday. So Gu must be working. I'm gonna try and not add much to this, but I will say that I am nervous about my lemon tree S1 seeds.


Why would s-1s still be sent out regardless of what strain,if they still came from the same fu_ked up sag facility...


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Respectfully, we don’t know that one way or another. If the interface to the payment gateway was coded by idiots, and perhaps tightly coupled to parts of WooCommerce then it might be a lot more difficult than that and may not amount to merely turning it off. Removing it might have consequences for other features of the site. Without looking at the source code, we cannot know. You may be right, and I personally would make it a priority to stop the bleeding if it were my business...but again, we have incomplete information. It is getting fucking gnarly for GPS at this point. And things were going so well...
> 
> Cannabis seedbanks, many of them if not all, seem to be trying to “innovate” so hard they drive away their customers. Or they cannot seem to build a basic website at all...
> I wonder what’s wrong with keeping everything simple and predictable for customers?
> ...


Yeah. If it’s a horrifically coded site it could break everything getting rid of it. But any decent site, just commenting out a block of code should do it. Given their extensive use of pop ups, I’m guessing it would be very simple. They already have a cash option. Just removing the ability to choose the CC option should be enough.

Hell, even adding a bold disclaimer saying “people have had their CC info stolen, use the cash option” would suffice. Then at least people are warned. That anyone ten year old with some html knowledge could do.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This really does feel like a conspiracy.


I try to avoid that idea on both sides, but my instincts say this could be some sort of revenge plot by butthurt seedbanks and/or breeders. It could happen, or maaaaybe GPS stole everyone’s cc numbers and/or mailed out bunk seeds, but didn’t steal the cash we mailed in? Makes no sense af all. None of it, not to me.



jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah. If it’s a horrifically coded site it could break everything getting rid of it. But any decent site, just commenting out a block of code should do it. Given their extensive use of pop ups, I’m guessing it would be very simple. They already have a cash option. Just removing the ability to choose the CC option should be enough.
> 
> Hell, even adding a bold disclaimer saying “people have had their CC info stolen, use the cash option” would suffice. Then at least people are warned. That anyone ten year old with some html knowledge could do.


I am given to understand there may have been some dumb moves made by previous developers of the site. I do not have any details of what those dumb moves were, and would not share them in public if I did. But yeah, you aren’t wrong...


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Why would s-1s still be sent out regardless of what strain,if they still came from the same fu_ked up sag facility...


Well where is the SAG facility?


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

Cc stuff is almost certainly tied to payofix. Start accepting crypto Gu~, Chinese card processors are sketchy as fuck.

I appreciate that you went out and found another one when the last ones crapped out, and it is the method I use to pay, but I think payofix, or a single employee are stealing card info.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 16, 2018)

Gu really needs to get on here and let us know something soon. The speculation is getting wild haha.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2018)

I apologize for the pure slaughter my last post was of punctuation. I am far too stoned to want to edit it. lol
Cheers


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Cc stuff is almost certainly tied to payofix. Start accepting crypto Gu~, Chinese card processors are sketchy as fuck.
> 
> I appreciate that you went out and found another one when the last ones crapped out, and it is the method I use to pay, but I think payofix, or a single employee are stealing card info.


Payofix has scam reports similar to what's going on here and some of them come from other seed banks. So from what I can see is these Chinese are targeting seed banks and people in the cannabis industry. I have to say that my card hasn't been compromised as of yet. How long did it take for you guys to notice bad transactions?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

You guys really think this whole thing is one big set up to get back at Gu? 
I really hope not but at this point there are so few confirmed facts its hard to know what to think. 

And isn't there a post from Gu from way back in the beginning of April with a link to Archives IG (I think that's who it was but not sure and too tired to look) that claimed those cuts did not do well as S1s and they knew this because they'd tried themselves and had similar results we're now seeing here? 

I'm trying to look at the whole picture and use some critical thinking.
If this is a big ploy to fuck Gu over why would SAG also do a big money grab on his own IG account?
And why did he stop short? The reports weren't even in yet and he had sold out. One would think if this was to get back at Gu and Logic, SAG would just stay under the radar.

I mean jeezus! I know this is a cut-throat bizz but you'd think if other breeders are behind this they'd realize the truth will eventually come out and reflect horribly on them? 

Some are saying this dude Sag never even held the cuts to begin with. Is this confirmed or more speculation? To know this as fact you'd have to know this guy personal level, no?

And I don't want to add salt to anyones wounds but those of you that bought from SAG and live in unfriendly cannabis states, aren't you worried about this dude having your personal info? I know I would be really concerned with that. Even SHN states they'll use the law against anyone who files a chargeback. I'd really hate to see any other negative consequences happen to any growers...regardless of who it is or whether or not I've disagreed with them.

Does anyone have any confirmation of actual facts? Anyone speak to Gu directly yet?

And with regards to the CC issues. I contacted my bank and was assured I was protected and there was no need to cancel my card. It was huge relief because it would be a massive pain in the ass with all the automatic payments I'd have to update. 
But I'm still reluctant to use it with GP. I think I'll just do money orders or preloaded cards regardless of which seedbank I use.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I try to avoid that idea on both sides, but my instincts say this could be some sort of revenge plot by butthurt seedbanks and/or breeders. It could happen, or maaaaybe GPS stole everyone’s cc numbers and/or mailed out bunk seeds, but didn’t steal the cash we mailed in? Makes no sense af all. None of it, not to me.


This conspiracy stuff is dumb as hell. I don’t think people give two shits about Gu. His IG presence is practically non existent. Archive sells everything out almost as soon as it drops. JJ even mentioned GPS in a high times interview in a non-derogatory way, just mentioned that GPS uses a Stardawg male in his crosses.

And if you recall, Archive tried to talk Gu out of selling the Dosidos S1’s before they were available.

Plus, if anyone was trying to fuck Gu over specifically, they’d be calling him out on IG, and informing everyone of the problems going on. The only people who even know there are problems with the S1’s are in this thread. The vast majority of people who bought them still don’t know.

SAG is just a shady individual that figured out an easy way to make a shit load of money. That Logic and Gu fell for it says more about their business practices than anything else.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Gu needs to scale back,drop the nuggets and all the hype and bullshit and go back to when it was just a simple website with a few strains and that's it.more.money problems and he can certainly attest to that.
I get it,hes trying to make his money while the gravy train is still on the tracks.it happens.i did it 20 years ago when I opened my first shop.i figured there is no way in hell people are gonna keep getting tattoos.figured it was just a fad that would end sooner then it started.pack a shop full of sketchy artist and end up biting a few bullets.
Gu you needs to back up and slow his role and pace himself.
Drop all the fuckin gimmicks and website pop ups and all that stupid shit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2018)

I really do not give a fuck about the S1s or some conspiracy. As has been stated the source was questionable from the beginning.
But I do know that people are being ripped for money on their CC only because they were used to buy seeds from Gu. He may of gotten taken advantage of or scammed with the S1s, he is absolutely responsible for using a service to make himself money that is scamming his customers. 
That is the bottom line for me. The S1s he can, and I have no doubt he will make up for. The CC he has no control over other then stop offering a scam through his site.
Cheers


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This conspiracy stuff is dumb as hell. I don’t think people give two shits about Gu. His IG presence is practically non existent. Archive sells everything out almost as soon as it drops. JJ even mentioned GPS in a high times interview in a non-derogatory way, just mentioned that GPS uses a Stardawg male in his crosses.
> 
> And if you recall, Archive tried to talk Gu out of selling the Dosidos S1’s before they were available.
> 
> ...


My point is nobody actually has very many facts, not enough to put together a meaningful narrative. Can you read my post again, please? There are only so many caveats a person can make. I don’t have an opinion, just speculating less venomously than most of the bozos on this bus.

Seek first to understand.

It certainly does look like Gu got suckered by a POS scam artist, not arguing that. Totally fucked.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My point is nobody actually has very many facts, not enough to put together a meaningful narrative. Can you read my post again, please? There are only so many caveats a person can make. Seek first to understand.


It is very safe to assume two facts at this point. The S1s are not what they are suppose to be and people are getting fucked on their CC because they used it to make orders from this company. 
I don't see how those aren't facts at this point?
Cheers


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

Well the more we blow this out of proportion the farther from the truth we get... Gu really needs to drop us a line. Set us all at ease. It takes 5 seconds to log on with your cell phone and say "hey I'm here and haven't abandoned you".


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gu needs to scale back,drop the nuggets and all the hype and bullshit and go back to when it was just a simple website with a few strains and that's it.more.money problems and he can certainly attest to that.
> I get it,hes trying to make his money while the gravy train is still on the tracks.it happens.i did it 20 years ago when I opened my first shop.i figured there is no way in hell people are gonna keep getting tattoos.figured it was just a fad that would end sooner then it started.pack a shop full of sketchy artist and end up biting a few bullets.
> Gu you needs to back up and slow his role and pace himself.
> Drop all the fuckin gimmicks and website pop ups and all that stupid shit.


I agree with you 100% on that. Simple is good. Does Amazon.com spam your screen with popups? Hell no, it gets out of your way so it can take your damn money! The popups and banners and shit are not good UI/UX.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Do any one of you'll know that copycat,Apex and SAG never sold one fukin seed to anyone on this earth till DEC 17 of 2017?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well the more we blow this out of proportion the farther from the truth we get... Gu really needs to drop us a line. Set us all at ease. It takes 5 seconds to log on with your cell phone and say "hey I'm here and haven't abandoned you".









old meme i thought was kinda appropriate


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 16, 2018)

The credit card issue was payofix. There are multiple complaints about payofix from users who did not purchase from GPS. 

Google payofix scam. 

Reports for non Canna business plus gyo seed bank and bonaza all on the first page.... It's essentially the same report. CC info stolen and fraudulent charges.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is very safe to assume two facts at this point. The S1s are not what they are suppose to be and people are getting fucked on their CC because they used it to make orders from this company.
> I don't see how those aren't facts at this point?
> Cheers


The CC thing seems true, is it GPS fault, really? I agree it should be disabled, for sure.
Who all has posted males, and are we 100% sure those photos are legit?
I don’t know enough people here to know who is a reliable witness, or who is running what game...it’s all just a shitshow to me. Sure glad I got my beans first...


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My point is nobody actually has very many facts, not enough to put together a meaningful narrative. Can you read my post again, please? There are only so many caveats a person can make. I don’t have an opinion, just speculating less venomously than most of the bozos on this bus.
> 
> Seek first to understand.
> 
> It certainly does look like Gu got suckered by a POS scam artist, not arguing that. Totally fucked.


It wasn’t meant as a comment to you specifically, just those that think some breeder was attacking Gu specifically. I know you didn’t personally subscribe to thatn


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The CC thing seems true, is it GPS fault, really? I agree it should be disabled, for sure.
> Who all has posted males, and are we 100% sure those photos are legit?
> I don’t know enough people here to know who is a reliable witness, or who is running what game...it’s all just a shitshow to me. Sure glad I got my beans first...


Very valid point, how has this community handled this sort of thing in the past? This isn't anything new I assume.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It wasn’t meant as a comment to you specifically, just those that think some breeder was attacking Gu specifically. I know you didn’t personally subscribe to thatn


Heard, no problem, it’s hot in here.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The CC thing seems true, is it GPS fault, really? I agree it should be disabled, for sure.
> Who all has posted males, and are we 100% sure those photos are legit?
> I don’t know enough people here to know who is a reliable witness, or who is running what game...it’s all just a shitshow to me. Sure glad I got my beans first...


I had males from the Wedding Cake S1's. I contacted Greenpoint before I even knew this was going on over here on RIU.


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I had males from the Wedding Cake S1's. I contacted Greenpoint before I even knew this was going on over here on RIU.


What was the response to you from GPS?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

No response.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What was the response to you from GPS?


The last conversation I had with him, he said, his home was to sad from the loss, and he wasn't gonna stay there.


Lurpin said:


> What was the response to you from GPS?


Has anyone else tried to contact Greenpoint?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The last conversation I had with him, he said, his home was to sad from the loss, and he wasn't gonna stay there.
> 
> Has anyone else tried to contact Greenpoint?


That was on the 12th and his text to me are gone. all that's there is a Greenpoint Advertisement.. Most like it is shut down from everyone trying to get a hold of him.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 16, 2018)

I emailed about the males popping up. No response. Was may 12th I believe. Still no preflowers on the 18 "mimosa" s1s. Waiting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gu needs to scale back,drop the nuggets and all the hype and bullshit and go back to when it was just a simple website with a few strains and that's it.more.money problems and he can certainly attest to that.
> I get it,hes trying to make his money while the gravy train is still on the tracks.it happens.i did it 20 years ago when I opened my first shop.i figured there is no way in hell people are gonna keep getting tattoos.figured it was just a fad that would end sooner then it started.pack a shop full of sketchy artist and end up biting a few bullets.
> Gu you needs to back up and slow his role and pace himself.
> Drop all the fuckin gimmicks and website pop ups and all that stupid shit.


Greenpoint pricing has also been very erratic. This can cause hoarding as well as buyers remorse. 
How many of us are already sitting on a pile of beans? 
Flooding the market was profitable in the short term, but it makes future sales much more difficult. You've gotta find more customers or stimulate sales with trendy new products (bandwagon fallacy).


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I emailed about the males popping up. No response. Was may 12th I believe. Still no preflowers on the 18 "mimosa" s1s. Waiting.


Mine either yet and I just planted more Mimosa about a week ago.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The CC thing seems true, is it GPS fault, really? I agree it should be disabled, for sure.
> Who all has posted males, and are we 100% sure those photos are legit?
> I don’t know enough people here to know who is a reliable witness, or who is running what game...it’s all just a shitshow to me. Sure glad I got my beans first...


I had multiple males across 3 packs. Cake, Mimosa and Purple Punch. My photos are legit. I emailed Gu on Monday and got an email back yesterday saying he would send replacement packs or nuggets whatever my preference. I emailed back immediately to say thanks and tell him nuggets were fine. I also inquired about the 5 other s1 packs I purchased and asked if there was anything he could do about those. Told him I was not going to send them back due to living in an illegal state. Haven't gotten a reply yet to my 2nd email and no nuggets in my account. I'll take his word for now that he's dealing with a family emergency, or Sag hunting, whatever he wants to call it, and will get back to us when he can.  For reals tho @Gu~, whatever the emergency, hope everything works out alright.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The last conversation I had with him, he said, his home was to sad from the loss, and he wasn't gonna stay there.
> 
> Has anyone else tried to contact Greenpoint?


did he have a death in the family?


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well the more we blow this out of proportion the farther from the truth we get... Gu really needs to drop us a line. Set us all at ease. It takes 5 seconds to log on with your cell phone and say "hey I'm here and haven't abandoned you".


Well he has not ran out on anybody,I did chat with him,and he is still dealing with family matters. .

Sooner or later he will post something.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Mine either yet and I just planted more Mimosa about a week ago.





Chunky Stool said:


> Greenpoint pricing has also been very erratic. This can cause hoarding as well as buyers remorse.
> How many of us are already sitting on a pile of beans?
> Flooding the market was profitable in the short term, but it makes future sales much more difficult. You've gotta find more customers or stimulate sales with trendy new products (bandwagon fallacy).


I bought my first pack at the end of March and I am a "Gold" member now. lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This conspiracy stuff is dumb as hell. I don’t think people give two shits about Gu. His IG presence is practically non existent. Archive sells everything out almost as soon as it drops. JJ even mentioned GPS in a high times interview in a non-derogatory way, just mentioned that GPS uses a Stardawg male in his crosses.
> 
> And if you recall,* Archive tried to talk Gu out of selling the Dosidos S1’s before they were available.*
> 
> ...


That's the post I was thinking of. Something about them going back and forth for 3 hours or some shit.

And this SAG dude must be a real piece of work to get over on so many people. I cant speak for GU as I only know him through business transactions but I know certain people that have a very deep reach and they are not to be trifled with. This dude better pray that he didn't burn the wrong person with this scam of his.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's the post I was thinking of. Something about them going back and forth for 3 hours or some shit.
> 
> And this SAG dude must be a real piece of work to get over on so many people. I cant speak for GU as I only know him through business transactions but I know certain people that have a very deep reach and they are not to be trifled with. This dude better pray that he didn't burn the wrong person with this scam of his.


i hope he did burn the wrong person. people like SAG should pay for their sins. just my .02


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Whoever has been running the GPS IG account has been deleting any comments about the fake S1’s. So, too busy to update his customers on how this will be handled, but not too busy to hide it from everyone not already in the know.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Whoever has been running the GPS IG account has been deleting any comments about the fake S1’s. So, too busy to update his customers on how this will be handled, but not too busy to hide it from everyone not already in the know.


wow...

i'm losing faith. that's bad for business.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i hope he did burn the wrong person. people like SAG should pay for their sins. just my .02


I don't really want to say a lot on this subject but I can tell you he wouldn't be the one they went after first. It would be those closest to him.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Payofix has scam reports similar to what's going on here and some of them come from other seed banks. So from what I can see is these Chinese are targeting seed banks and people in the cannabis industry. I have to say that my card hasn't been compromised as of yet. How long did it take for you guys to notice bad transactions?


I started buying seeds on February 14th. Last date of seed order was 4/20. 8 or 9 orders. My fraudulent charge showed up on the 11th of May. 3 other attempts were stopped on the same day. Cc cancelled, investigation under way. Transaction is gone off my pending transactions history but the charge remains until they figure it out, should be heading back from them soon. Credit card was brandnew, zero balance when I started. Got it for making seed purchases only because I wasn't comfortable sending cash across the border. I have firewall , spyware and malware protection... gp was the only point of sale on the card.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Whoever has been running the GPS IG account has been deleting any comments about the fake S1’s. So, too busy to update his customers on how this will be handled, but not too busy to hide it from everyone not already in the know.


kinda like SAG did or Logic is doin? I've tried 10x to post about this at the farm and they wont stay put lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's the post I was thinking of. Something about them going back and forth for 3 hours or some shit.
> 
> And this SAG dude must be a real piece of work to get over on so many people. I cant speak for GU as I only know him through business transactions but I know certain people that have a very deep reach and they are not to be trifled with. This dude better pray that he didn't burn the wrong person with this scam of his.


This is why I don’t believe Gu ever met the guy. Someone would have to be extremely stupid to scam someone who knows who you are IRL. Plus the lack of pics.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 16, 2018)

So, I'm on the fence about scrapping the remaining females from the fake s1's I popped and popping a few packs of LVTK once they come in. I know they are probably shit but I can't lie, I'm curious to see what these plants will do. This is my first run after about a 5 year hiatus so I've been shaking off the rust a bit and working on dialing in my drip system. It's not a huge deal to me if this harvest is a big pile of doo doo, but I'll be pissed if they end up being hemp or something haha. What you guys think? Should I finish them for science or start fresh? I'll probably wait until Gu lets us in on whats going on before I make the decision.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I started buying seeds on February 14th. Last date of seed order was 4/20. 8 or 9 orders. My fraudulent charge showed up on the 11th of May. 3 other attempts were stopped on the same day. Cc cancelled, investigation under way. Transaction is gone off my pending transactions history but the charge remains until they figure it out, should be heading back from them soon. Credit card was brandnew, zero balance when I started. Got it for making seed purchases only because I wasn't comfortable sending cash across the border. I have firewall , spyware and malware protection... gp was the only point of sale on the card.


That really sucks. I hope your CC company gets it worked out as quickly as possible for you. I'm definitely not using my card again. Protection or not.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I started buying seeds on February 14th. Last date of seed order was 4/20. 8 or 9 orders. My fraudulent charge showed up on the 11th of May. 3 other attempts were stopped on the same day. Cc cancelled, investigation under way. Transaction is gone off my pending transactions history but the charge remains until they figure it out, should be heading back from them soon. Credit card was brandnew, zero balance when I started. Got it for making seed purchases only because I wasn't comfortable sending cash across the border. I have firewall , spyware and malware protection... gp was the only point of sale on the card.


cheese and rice... where were they shopping? or was it the same name that charged the seeds?


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Whoever has been running the GPS IG account has been deleting any comments about the fake S1’s. So, too busy to update his customers on how this will be handled, but not too busy to hide it from everyone not already in the know.


I see one of your comments from 4 hours ago about fake s1's. On the latest reverse auction pic.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> So, I'm on the fence about scrapping the remaining females from the fake s1's I popped and popping a few packs of LVTK once they come in. I know they are probably shit but I can't lie, I'm curious to see what these plants will do. This is my first run after about a 5 year hiatus so I've been shaking off the rust a bit and working on dialing in my drip system. It's not a huge deal to me if this harvest is a big pile of doo doo, but I'll be pissed if they end up being hemp or something haha. What you guys think? Should I finish them for science or start fresh? I'll probably wait until Gu lets us in on whats going on before I make the decision.


I wouldn't do it. 
It's not worth the time, effort, and expense -- unless you just want to practice.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 16, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> So, I'm on the fence about scrapping the remaining females from the fake s1's I popped and popping a few packs of LVTK once they come in. I know they are probably shit but I can't lie, I'm curious to see what these plants will do. This is my first run after about a 5 year hiatus so I've been shaking off the rust a bit and working on dialing in my drip system. It's not a huge deal to me if this harvest is a big pile of doo doo, but I'll be pissed if they end up being hemp or something haha. What you guys think? Should I finish them for science or start fresh? I'll probably wait until Gu lets us in on whats going on before I make the decision.


I was just thinking yesterday the only way this drama could get any better would be if these bunks seeds were hemp. I mean if you are going to screw someone screw them hard, right?


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I was just thinking yesterday the only way this drama could get any better would be if these bunks seeds were hemp. I mean if you are going to screw someone screw them hard, right?


I guess hard, fast, and with no lube works best.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Ask yourselves this,if sag was really a legit business and actually had a nice facility,why is he disappeared and deleted his IG account.someone that has a reputation to protect us not gonna do that.there gonna come on every thread and forum and defend themselves.everyone who bought them s1s got fucked plain and simple.thats a fact.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 16, 2018)

They bought a flight ... $600. The other transactions were travel related as well... 2 from the state's, one here in Canada. My bank stopped them. I might end up eating the 600 dollar charge but probably not. I thought I was being smart about It, not buying stuff all over the internet. Still got caught. That's why I have been saying if you have to use a card, get one of those preloaded ones and only load it up before a drop or a reverse auction. The less you give them, the less they can take. If you used your card, cancel it now and get a new one. I already have the new one I ordered on Sunday. No big deal... it's like a dome'r boys, if she could have herpes it's better to err on the safe side.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I was just thinking yesterday the only way this drama could get any better would be if these bunks seeds were hemp. I mean if you are going to screw someone screw them hard, right?


Someone already said that


----------



## Weliveinapolicestate (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Payofix has scam reports similar to what's going on here and some of them come from other seed banks. So from what I can see is these Chinese are targeting seed banks and people in the cannabis industry. I have to say that my card hasn't been compromised as of yet. How long did it take for you guys to notice bad transactions?


First GPS transaction May 3rd last May 11th bogus charges May 13th. Card only linked to PayPal, first time used in a direct purchase with the CC online. 

So we are left with either PayPal was hacked or the GPS CC Pay system is a POS that's stealing user info and CC info. Not sure why they haven't taken it down as an option or at least blocked that Ip address on their servers so the transaction can't go through.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

FUCK THEM s1s.gotta love the mail.


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> FUCK THEM s1s.gotta love the mail.
> View attachment 4136966




Pamper them.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Pamper them.


Yeah man I got them sorted out.there gonna spend a couple days with a pest strip.i trust my guy but still dont wanna take any chances.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> FUCK THEM s1s.gotta love the mail.
> View attachment 4136966


I use FCG,100% legit...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

I read some comments from sag and am dumbfounded that gu said that dude could grow haha.his whole take on sts and all this bullshit about mineral capitation and his sts was specially formulated is completely bullshit.
That dude never reversed a fem in his life.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man I got them sorted out.there gonna spend a couple days with a pest strip.i trust my guy but still dont wanna take any chances.


Hot shots are awesome, especially with small plants. 
Just stick em in a big tote and let them marinate.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hot shots are awesome, especially with small plants.
> Just stick em in a big tote and let them marinate.


Only thing they wont kill is eggs.i already went over every crack with a magnifying glass.ive done it the same before and I've never ever had a bug problem.


----------



## whytewidow (May 16, 2018)

I've posted on my IG account about the s1s being fake. I tagged somethingaboutgenetics, I commented on apex genetics of account. Bc I think it's the same guy. Which I'm sure it is. I have like 33 comments on it. It's known about on more than this thread....

100% Manmosa
 

But on a brighter note. O.B.S. is coming along. Horrible yielder tho. She won't be run again. Unless it's tiptop smoke. Had some high humidity problems. Obsgot some leaf roll going on. She's leafy AF tho. All the bud tips are growing more new leaves. I'm hoping they swell alot. Throwing tons of new white pistils daily. Idr what the flower time is on these.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've posted on my IG account about the s1s being fake. I tagged somethingaboutgenetics, I commented on apex genetics of account. Bc I think it's the same guy. Which I'm sure it is. I have like 33 comments on it. It's known about on more than this thread....
> 
> 100% Manmosa
> View attachment 4136967
> ...


Looks like you might have a hot spot on that OBS. 
I've got some outdoor plants that did the same thing after several hot days in a row. They may have been a tad underwatered...


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I see one of your comments from 4 hours ago about fake s1's. On the latest reverse auction pic.


I just added that one. 

I had commented on the last 3 or 4 posts, along with someone else. Deleted now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

I don't want to add to the confusion but it seems easy enough to get these cuts so for all I (or anyone else) knows he really did have them and this is a case of horribly careless "breeding". 

Those cuts are obviously in high demand in seed form and other reputable breeders claim it just doesn't work out due to the genetics. Crosses work but S1s fail miserably and that's why others tried to talk Gu out of this.
I suppose we'll find out in about 8-10 wks for those that at least found a few females.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't want to add to the confusion but it seems easy enough to get these cuts so for all I (or anyone else) knows he really did have them and this is a case of horribly careless "breeding".
> 
> Those cuts are obviously in high demand in seed form and other reputable breeders claim it just doesn't work out due to the genetics. Crosses work but S1s fail miserably and that's why others tried to talk Gu out of this.
> I suppose we'll find out in about 8-10 wks for those that at least found a few females.


SAG is gone from IG. He fucked people on purpose. There was no case of careless breeding. He put dick pictures up on his new IG.

I am not blaming this on Gu. But if his judgment of people is this bad, he should stop collaborating.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Only thing they wont kill is eggs.i already went over every crack with a magnifying glass.ive done it the same before and I've never ever had a bug problem.


I used to use bios to control bug populations in the commercial greenhouses I worked at. Swarski, Californicus, andersonii. Those little bastards are super aggessive and you dont have to worry about residuals from bug bombs. Seems like you got your shit together as far as the quarantine goes.
Nice cuts man. Hope they work out for you better then all these s1's. You gonna chuck them?


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

https://goo.gl/images/T8Qk3X

Here is a list of s1's from the SAG instagram. The lemon tree isn't on there. That's the only s1 that I purchased. Most of you guys have bought the other stuff but has anyone delt with the lemon tree yet? I hope all of this gets worked out for everyone involved with this fiasco.


----------



## whytewidow (May 16, 2018)

You guys are joking about his wife n shit. I think he has something going on with a wife or girlfriend or something. He said his family was ripped apart by lies. In the dm to me the other day


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I used to use bios to control bug populations in the commercial greenhouses I worked at. Swarski, Californicus, andersonii. Those little bastards are super aggessive and you dont have to worry about residuals from bug bombs. Seems like you got your shit together as far as the quarantine goes.
> Nice cuts man. Hope they work out for you better then all these s1's. You gonna chuck them?


I already did but I pulled them.out in case someone else wanted them.than I found out alot more about the situation and threw them away.no way I would even gift them.out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

Somebody just scored cookies n chem for a very nice price. 

It was tempting but I've already got 2 packs. 
This morning I could have scored OBS for $33 out the door and I passed on that one too.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I already did but I pulled them.out in case someone else wanted them.than I found out alot more about the situation and threw them away.no way I would even gift them.out.


Oh... I thought those were the cuts that came from another dude. Hoping to see someone chuck them to some fire.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 16, 2018)

The whole outrage over the CC thing has me dying. Cannabis is federally illegal. It is illegall for any bank or credit card company to support this business from a federal standpoint. From a federal standpoint buying seeds through mail order is illegal...calling it birdseed or fishing bait is just to make it seem ok/justify It for the people who are of a lesser intelligence. If you use a CC to buy mail order cannabis seeds, you are engaging in a shady activity. This is a fact that can not be disputed. If you get shady results, you should not be surprised. Why does every seed company out there take cards, then not take cards, then they have a new processor, then they are shut down for a month, then they are back up. This is just common sense shit.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> The whole outrage over the CC thing has me dying. Cannabis is federally illegal. It is illegall for any bank or credit card company to support this business from a federal standpoint. From a federal standpoint buying seeds through mail order is illegal...calling it birdseed or fishing bait is just to make it seem ok/justify It for the people who are of a lesser intelligence. If you use a CC to buy mail order cannabis seeds, you are engaging in a shady activity. This is a fact that can not be disputed. If you get shady results, you should not be surprised. Why does every seed company out there take cards, then not take cards, then they have a new processor, then they are shut down for a month, then they are back up. This is just common sense shit.


What’s your fucking point? We should expect our CC info to be stolen? That because it’s a shady business, it’s ok for GPS to keep taking CC when it’s clearly being stolen?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> https://goo.gl/images/T8Qk3X
> 
> Here is a list of s1's from the SAG instagram. The lemon tree isn't on there. That's the only s1 that I purchased. Most of you guys have bought the other stuff but has anyone delt with the lemon tree yet? I hope all of this gets worked out for everyone involved with this fiasco.


He most definitely did the Lemon Trees too. If you’re holding out hope, I’m here to crush it. All of the S1’s are fake, random seeds.


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2018)

Two things

The cc issue contract the website directly that’s obviously the common sense issue here

Second , bashing someone etc etc isn’t allowed so please refrain from trashing someone for the sake of kicks


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

sunni said:


> Two things
> 
> The cc issue contract the website directly that’s obviously the common sense issue here
> 
> Second , bashing someone etc etc isn’t allowed so please refrain from trashing someone for the sake of kicks


This is literally the first time I’ve ever seen some attempt at moderation. 

GPS was contacted about their CC processor leading to stolen info. They’ve done nothing about it.


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is literally the first time I’ve ever seen some attempt at moderation.
> 
> GPS was contacted about their CC processor leading to stolen info. They’ve done nothing about it.


Just because you see nothing doesn’t mean we don’t moderate


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

sunni said:


> Just because you see nothing doesn’t mean we don’t moderate


No, but pages long rantings pro or anti trump in the in house genetics thread makes me believe you don’t. Pages long debates about grammar in this one makes me believe you don’t.


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't want to add to the confusion but it seems easy enough to get these cuts so for all I (or anyone else) knows he really did have them and this is a case of horribly careless "breeding".
> 
> Those cuts are obviously in high demand in seed form and other reputable breeders claim it just doesn't work out due to the genetics. Crosses work but S1s fail miserably and that's why others tried to talk Gu out of this.
> I suppose we'll find out in about 8-10 wks for those that at least found a few females.


This was what I was thinking. Maybe SAG isn't a ripoff artist but just an extremely bad breeder? 

DTOG was telling me in IC last night that he heard the guy breeds outdoors. Maybe a rogue male got all of them


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> SAG is gone from IG. He fucked people on purpose. There was no case of careless breeding. He put dick pictures up on his new IG.
> 
> I am not blaming this on Gu. But if his judgment of people is this bad, he should stop collaborating.


Yeah I saw that but he hasn't completely disappeared. He's probably reading this as I type.

The first collab Gu did went really well. But I do agree with the idea that he needs slow it down. Way down.


----------



## vertnugs (May 16, 2018)

@whytewidow are you still getting orangish terps off her or has any of the SD come into play?

She did get leafy huh.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No, but pages long rantings pro or anti trump in the in house genetics thread makes me believe you don’t. Pages long debates about grammar in this one makes me believe you don’t.


Don't nobody got time to sit and delete every post,the second it's made... one must let the kids get it out they systems ,then the grown folks clean house while the kids sleep


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> This was what I was thinking. Maybe SAG isn't a ripoff artist but just an extremely bad breeder?
> 
> DTOG was telling me in IC last night that he heard the guy breeds outdoors. Maybe a rogue male got all of them


Nope. This was intentional scamming. Across Apex, copycat, and GPS, nobody is getting what they should. Rogue pollen you’d still expect some or even most of the seeds to be what they were sold as. The rumor that he was selling bulk seeds is likely the truth.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah I saw that but he hasn't completely disappeared. He's probably reading this as I type.
> 
> The first collab Gu did went really well. But I do agree with the idea that he needs slow it down. Way down.


and SAG did not even have the cuts. that's what i am reading. the seeds are trash genetics apparently. those that say they know are tossing them in the trash and won't even give them away. that tells me SAG did this on purpose.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Don't nobody got time to sit and delete every post,the second it's made... one must let the kids get it out they systems ,then the grown folks clean house while the kids sleep


They’re still there.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

This is definitely a
clus·ter·fuck
[ˈkləstərˌfək]
NOUN
US
vulgar slang
*clusterfucks* (plural noun) · *cluster-fuck* (noun) · *cluster-fucks* (plural noun)

a disastrously mishandled situation or undertaking.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’re still there.


Did you do your part,by reporting every post you deem offensive? 
That helps.


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

Would be good if the people who are claiming to have secret knowledge of this or that would just man up and cone out and say what they know. All this cloak and dagger bullshit is childish.

Would also be good if Gu would simply let us know that he is aware of the situation and will deal with it shortly, family emergency or no family emergency, it would only take 2 mins.

In the mean time, do I toss my vegging S1s or what?


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Would be good if the people who are claiming to have secret knowledge of this or that would just man up and cone out and say what they know. All this cloak and dagger bullshit is childish.
> 
> Would also be good if Gu would simply let us know that he is aware of the situation and will deal with it shortly, family emergency or no family emergency, it would only take 2 mins.
> 
> In the mean time, do I toss my vegging S1s or what?


At this point,if I would have got some,and then all this went down + the real xxxx pics on his ig,I'd get that shit out my room fast..


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> At this point,if I would have got some,and then all this went down + the real xxxx pics on his ig,I'd get that shit out my room fast..


Yeah I guess you right. I initially thought someone who he scammed probably hacked his IG and posted those pics. If he posted them himself he has a real set of balls on him. He has basically pulled a classic darknet exit scam on the clearnet. Ballsy for sure.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah I guess you right. I initially thought someone who he scammed probably hacked his IG and posted those pics. If he posted them himself he has a real set of balls on him. He has basically pulled a classic darknet exit scam on the clearnet. Ballsy for sure.


somebody knows who he is and where he lives.


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> somebody knows who he is and where he lives.


Exactly my point. Easy to scam people when you are anonymous but out in the open, either ballsy or really really dumb.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is definitely a
> clus·ter·fuck
> [ˈkləstərˌfək]
> NOUN
> ...


better watch out.. grammar police don't look kindly on slang in these parts 

I learned my lesson yesterday and wanna make sure you stay on the good side of the law..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

I believe in karma. 
Mr. SAG will get what he deserves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> better watch out.. grammar police don't look kindly on slang in these parts
> 
> I learned my lesson yesterday and wanna make sure you stay on the good side of the law..


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Would be good if the people who are claiming to have secret knowledge of this or that would just man up and cone out and say what they know. All this cloak and dagger bullshit is childish.
> 
> Would also be good if Gu would simply let us know that he is aware of the situation and will deal with it shortly, family emergency or no family emergency, it would only take 2 mins.
> 
> In the mean time, do I toss my vegging S1s or what?


I agree with this too. There are two people on this thread that know what's up.
I feel that if you know something about the whole deal you break us all off proper.
Otherwise, be willing to lick the spoon if you are going to stir the shit pot.
I'm not angry, disappointed yes.
It will all shake out and those that know and didn't say shit about the truth, well they are part of the fucking problem.


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

Greenpoint Seeds just responded to my email and offered numerous solutions for my Fugazi S1 packs

Talk shit now
Haters


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> and SAG did not even have the cuts. that's what i am reading. the seeds are trash genetics apparently. those that say they know are tossing them in the trash and won't even give them away. that tells me SAG did this on purpose.


Unless someone here knows him on a personal level I don't see how that can be confirmed...especially this early into things.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Greenpoint Seeds just responded to my email and offered numerous solutions for my Fugazi S1 packs
> 
> Talk shit now
> Haters


How many packs of Fugazis did you git?


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Did you do your part,by reporting every post you deem offensive?
> That helps.


No he just likes to bash mod staff and argue


----------



## sunni (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Would be good if the people who are claiming to have secret knowledge of this or that would just man up and cone out and say what they know. All this cloak and dagger bullshit is childish.
> 
> Would also be good if Gu would simply let us know that he is aware of the situation and will deal with it shortly, family emergency or no family emergency, it would only take 2 mins.
> 
> In the mean time, do I toss my vegging S1s or what?


He did it’s several pages back


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> How many packs of Fugazis did you git?


3
Topanga OG S1 
Purple punch s1 
Mimosa s1


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

The question remains how did SAG even get Logic or Gu to go along with this.. I think I saw Logic and them over there saying they were untested but is it really that easy? These ppl (SAG/Gu/Logic) made sum good $$ for a few months "work".. but who vouched for this clown in the first place.. Is it really as easy as making a few IG accounts to hype your shit to get a couple "well known" seedbanks to sell completely untested beans?? If anybody more in the loop than myself knows the answers Id like to know. How did they all link up? What was the hook? because I imagine most of the time Gu or Logic would laugh if sum rando on IG was like "i got a book-full of the most sought after genetics.. i sell them to you for $50 and you can sell them for $150? (or split the packs up and you'll double the profit)" so what made this feller so damn special?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Unless someone here knows him on a personal level I don't see how that can be confirmed...especially this early into things.


some people in this thread have already said so.


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The question remains how did SAG even get Logic or Gu to go along with this.. I think I saw Logic and them over there saying they were untested but is it really that easy? These ppl (SAG/Gu/Logic) made sum good $$ for a few months "work".. but who vouched for this clown in the first place.. Is it really as easy as making a few IG accounts to hype your shit to get a couple "well known" seedbanks to sell completely untested beans?? If anybody more in the loop than myself knows the answers Id like to know. How did they all link up? What was the hook? because I imagine most of the time Gu or Logic would laugh if sum rando on IG was like "i got a book-full of the most sought after genetics.. i sell them to you for $50 and you can sell them for $150? (or split the packs up and you'll double the profit)" so what made this feller so damn special?


That's what makes me think it was an inside job.
The common connection


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Greenpoint Seeds just responded to my email and offered numerous solutions for my Fugazi S1 packs
> 
> Talk shit now
> Haters


What did they offer


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> What did they offer


They offered any strain replacement for every S1.
Or
Gold nuggets credit instantly 
Or
Return seeds for a refund


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Flipped my purple punch and gorilla glue yesterday. They're about 3 to 4 weeks and a few have started to show some preflower growth, so far all of that growth looks round, not pointed. A couple of the phenos actually have good strong structure but several also can't even support their own lanky side branching. 

The good news is all 11 Cookies and Chem sprouted and I just soaked a pack of Sundance Kid as well. At least I have something to look forward to. 

Hopefully Gu will simply just give us credit for any s1's purchased. I don't even plan on up potting these s1's from 1g. I'll give it a few weeks into flower and if they aren't frosting up and stinking by then, they're getting the chop. 
Hell I'd chop them right now if that's what gps wanted in exchange for replacement packs, I really have no interest on what comes of these. If I did then I would've popped some of the 500+ random seed stock I had given to me from a friend's accidental breeding, instead of dropping $500 on these.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> 3
> Topanga OG S1
> Purple punch s1
> Mimosa s1


I got
1 Wedding Cake
2Mimosa
1Purple punch
1 Do si do
1GG#4
2 Banana Kush


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got
> 1 Wedding Cake
> 2Mimosa
> 1Purple punch
> ...


I'm actually embarrassed to say that I got one pack of every s1 and 2 packs of the gg4


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I'm actually embarrassed to say that I got one pack of every s1 and 2 packs of the gg4


I'm gonna wait and see what Gu has to say. He deserves a chance to clear this mess up.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 16, 2018)

SAG’s whole thing was the equivalent of a grab and run. He sold fake seeds as long as he could, and then bailed as soon as people caught on. How did Logic and Gu get fooled? Seeing dollar signs makes people do stupid things.


----------



## Little Dog (May 16, 2018)

Ok, I've purchased over thirty packs of GP gear in the last five weeks. Just popped my first of these, including GG4. About a third of those pks were bought as S1's. If we get a swap out or whatever compensation. For you guys who have grown GP strains for awhile. What are the top 5 reg pks to buy? Where's the fire at? If I swap out I want to swap out right! I'd like to start thinking about something better, just a tad bit of blue sky possible coming.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm gonna wait and see what Gu has to say. He deserves a chance to clear this mess up.


I completely agree. I don't hate the guy. I will buy from him again. I'm just disappointed I trusted his judgment on putting something out that he didn't test himself


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Ok, I've purchased over thirty packs of GP gear in the last five weeks. Just popped my first of these, including GG4. About a third of those pks were bought as S1's. If we get a swap out or whatever compensation. For you guys who have grown GP strains for awhile. What are the top 5 reg pks to buy? Where's the fire at? If I swap out I want to swap out right!


I think I bought 22 packs total.


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

Anyone here grown out Hibernate?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Ok, I've purchased over thirty packs of GP gear in the last five weeks. Just popped my first of these, including GG4. About a third of those pks were bought as S1's. If we get a swap out or whatever compensation. For you guys who have grown GP strains for awhile. What are the top 5 reg pks to buy? Where's the fire at? If I swap out I want to swap out right! I'd like to start thinking about something better, just a tad bit of blue sky possible coming.


Are you from "prohibition land" too? lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Would be good if the people who are claiming to have secret knowledge of this or that would just man up and cone out and say what they know. All this cloak and dagger bullshit is childish.
> 
> Would also be good if Gu would simply let us know that he is aware of the situation and will deal with it shortly, family emergency or no family emergency, it would only take 2 mins.
> 
> In the mean time, do I toss my vegging S1s or what?


This is why some peeps can have classified clearance and some cant...

Its hard to hold info when you want to talk lol.

But if you cant say then you cant say 


Not saying anything lol


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Anyone know exactly when the new wild west series drop is suppose to be?


----------



## HamNEggs (May 16, 2018)

Nice, GPS emailed me as well offering the same deal. I feel much better about things now. I am not one to hold a grudge and this goes a long way for me.


----------



## genuity (May 16, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Nice, GPS emailed me as well offering the same deal. I feel much better about things now. I am not one to hold a grudge and this goes a long way for me.


I bet more will get that same email, it just all takes time.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

Whew i was hoping the good service part that i post on the other seed threads rings true


----------



## Heisengrow (May 16, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Oh... I thought those were the cuts that came from another dude. Hoping to see someone chuck them to some fire.


The cuts are.i just got them today.i threw the seeds in the trash


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone know exactly when the new wild west series drop is suppose to be?


Now i fear drops

Like in aliens "i got a bad feeling about this drop!"


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Nice, GPS emailed me as well offering the same deal. I feel much better about things now. I am not one to hold a grudge and this goes a long way for me.


Did you email them first over the situation?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Now i fear drops
> 
> Like in aliens "i got a bad feeling about this drop!"


I'm not worried about what Gu breeds personally. He flat out said he didn't breed the S1's, bit him in the ass.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> They offered any strain replacement for every S1.
> Or
> Gold nuggets credit instantly
> Or
> Return seeds for a refund


Did this include the new testers or drop?

This is good news


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 16, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Ok, I've purchased over thirty packs of GP gear in the last five weeks. Just popped my first of these, including GG4. About a third of those pks were bought as S1's. If we get a swap out or whatever compensation. For you guys who have grown GP strains for awhile. What are the top 5 reg pks to buy? Where's the fire at? If I swap out I want to swap out right! I'd like to start thinking about something better, just a tad bit of blue sky possible coming.


I’ve only grown out seven strains, but so far my favorites are Jelly Pie, Doc Holiday, Sundance Kid, Cookie n Chem, and Night Rider. I loved Clearwater Kush, but it was a one time release. I’d think any of those or Purple Badlands etc. would be nice.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm not worried about what Gu breeds personally. He flat out said he didn't breed the S1's, bit him in the ass.


I know all this shit hit the fan when i just sprouted quite a few gps seeds haha

And they are doing great so im not too worried about the regs either.

It was more of a funny


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

i don't think its cool gps is still taking CC's when clearly their processor has integrity issues.

that's just greed...


----------



## naiveCon (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> Anyone here grown out Hibernate?


Working on it


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did this include the new testers or drop?
> 
> This is good news


I'm not sure.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown out seven strains, but so far my favorites are Jelly Pie, Doc Holiday, Sundance Kid, Cookie n Chem, and Night Rider. I loved Clearwater Kush, but it was a one time release. I’d think any of those or Purple Badlands etc. would be nice.



What about that Dreamcatcher, Lub?
Was thinking that was you that posted pics of them not too long ago. 
If it was you, what’s your take on those? Refresh my memory...or lack there of. lol


----------



## Little Dog (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Are you from "prohibition land" too? lol


Hahaha! Get'em while you can!


----------



## ahlkemist (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Have you tried jacks or hydroponic research veg and bloom?
> Use jacks currently but considering trying veg and bloom


I use VEG bloom after trying everything at the store and it's the simplest truth. Best taste, trich coverage, yield and simplicity.
I gave up on nutrients went recycled organic living soils and went straight to veg bloom and won't be looking back.

Straight took a fail grow and made it a life saver.

Just my thoughts. Of course always 50 pages behind like usual  

Just finished rain dance and is my favorite next to bandit breath and jelly pie.


----------



## Little Dog (May 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown out seven strains, but so far my favorites are Jelly Pie, Doc Holiday, Sundance Kid, Cookie n Chem, and Night Rider. I loved Clearwater Kush, but it was a one time release. I’d think any of those or Purple Badlands etc. would be nice.


Thank you sir. From the pics. I value your advice! Thanks.


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Did this include the new testers or drop?
> 
> This is good news


This is word for word the email body

I have a couple of solutions for you:
*A)* Select ONE GPS pack _PER_ ONE S1 pack as replacements,
*B) *Receive a refund via Gold Nuggets into your store account immediately,
*C) *If you would like the cash refund, you will need to return the S1 packs to the below address


----------



## HamNEggs (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Did you email them first over the situation?


I did, actually it was only yesterday or the day before.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This is word for word the email body
> 
> I have a couple of solutions for you:
> *A)* Select ONE GPS pack _PER_ ONE S1 pack as replacements,
> ...


Cool i just sent my email off so i can get my name on a list lol


This is all i asked of them 
Everyone makes mistakes but its how they make up for or fix it that matters


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> What about that Dreamcatcher, Lub?
> Was thinking that was you that posted pics of them not too long ago.
> If it was you, what’s your take on those? Refresh my memory...or lack there of. lol


I posted some pics back a bit ago when I harvested it. That is one of my favorites too. Dreamcatcher smells identical to the taste. Mine is a really fine sour wood. Like a fresh chunk of tree when you cut it off and smell it on the inside. Its like sour without the diesel and threw in some fine wood. Like a wood cologne, but way sour. Sour is the dominant taste/smell on it. I am a fan. It had blueberry sour smell in flower, but i am running it again obviously so we will see if I get the nutes better and if that helps keep that blueberry smell in there. 
edit: Good yield on nugs too like the description says on the website and also I think sackmastaflex posted about.


----------



## ahlkemist (May 16, 2018)

question for anyone having positive results with gps cbd oil.

I need bigger bottles and I'm looking around.
It seems the issue is most are NOT made with cbd isolate. And or not the correct carrier.
Has anyone had poor our no results with a cbd product made with cbd isolate?
I' aswell passed my bottle around and it's empty, making positive results to ALL that tried. 

I've reached out and can't simply treat my elders at gps price point long term. 
Was looking at lazrus naturals...
I've endlessly reached out to gu with no avail. I mean idk WHAT i ever want him to do, I just need that oil in much larger bulk.


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I use VEG bloom after trying everything at the store and it's the simplest truth. Best taste, trich coverage, yield and simplicity.
> I gave up on nutrients went recycled organic living soils and went straight to veg bloom and won't be looking back.
> 
> Straight took a fail grow and made it a life saver.
> ...


Funny i actually just bought and received today my Jack's hydroponics 321. Just waiting on my cal nitrate now. I got some MPK and that phosphorus really benefited the babes. The over limed soil has locked out a lot of P. I am stoked since I literally have to change nothing other than the nutes. Got blumats and reservoir already.


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I use VEG bloom after trying everything at the store and it's the simplest truth. Best taste, trich coverage, yield and simplicity.
> I gave up on nutrients went recycled organic living soils and went straight to veg bloom and won't be looking back.
> 
> Straight took a fail grow and made it a life saver.
> ...


i am going to use a sample of greenleaf megacrop i have coming in the mail. probably try veg and bloom after that and then use the better of the two. megacrop is cheaper though.


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Funny i actually just bought and received today my Jack's hydroponics 321. Just waiting on my cal nitrate now. I got some MPK and that phosphorus really benefited the babes. The over limed soil has locked out a lot of P. I am stoked since I literally have to change nothing other than the nutes. Got blumats and reservoir already.


it is dead simple, but i often get lockout from buildup in the second half of flower using jacks which i am told is relatively common. others have found it seems to cling to coco as well. gonna try out some clearex, but if i can avoid having to flush my plants using megacrop or v&b i would love that. might also try adding a 4th flood each day.

anyways, just something to look out for using jacks.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> This is why some peeps can have classified clearance and some cant...
> 
> Its hard to hold info when you want to talk lol.
> 
> ...


The best way to keep a secret between 2 people is when 1 of them is dead, lol. 

Greenpoint gave me an option of solutions and I chose the Gold Nuggets route. 
Gu credited all the money I spent on these S1's into my prospector pouch. 
I love having I In-store credit on drop day.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> What about that Dreamcatcher, Lub?
> Was thinking that was you that posted pics of them not too long ago.
> If it was you, what’s your take on those? Refresh my memory...or lack there of. lol


It wasn’t me, I’d love to try it out. I think @Bakersfield has run them. Maybe he’ll chime in.


----------



## rollinfunk (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This is word for word the email body
> 
> I have a couple of solutions for you:
> *A)* Select ONE GPS pack _PER_ ONE S1 pack as replacements,
> ...


A and B are cool, but C fucking sucks. I don't think you should have to send packs back for a refund. That's stupid and bullshit Gu. I didn't even buy any S1s, but have bought plenty of packs. Gu - why should your customers have to pay more in shipping for your fuckup and bunk product? When people hit you up via email, query your database and confirm they bought they pack of seeds. It's that simple. Don't pass that extra cost onto your customers. That's totally fucked up. You need to eat the costs or your business will fail. With that said, I have a ton of stardawg crosses that i'm gonna run. Good luck Gu..


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> A and B are cool, but C fucking sucks. I don't think you should have to send packs back for a refund. That's stupid and bullshit Gu. I didn't even buy any S1s, but have bought plenty of packs. Gu - why should your customers have to pay more in shipping for your fuckup and bunk product? When people hit you up via email, query your database and confirm they bought they pack of seeds. It's that simple. Don't pass that extra cost onto your customers. That's totally fucked up. You need to eat the costs or your business will fail. With that said, I have a ton of stardawg crosses that i'm gonna run. Good luck Gu..


if A and B are on the table, i wouldn't cry about C personally.


----------



## sourgummy (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it is dead simple, but i often get lockout from buildup in the second half of flower using jacks which i am told is relatively common. others have found it seems to cling to coco as well. gonna try out some clearex, but if i can avoid having to flush my plants using megacrop or v&b i would love that. might also try adding a 4th flood each day.
> 
> anyways, just something to look out for using jacks.


l will make sure to keep an eye out for that. Thanks. First time with hydro nutes. Been doing it the organic hardway so far mixing soil n shiz lol.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> if A and B are on the table, i wouldn't cry about C personally.


I got 9 packs of s1s at 89 each ima have like 800 in nugs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it is dead simple, but i often get lockout from buildup in the second half of flower using jacks which i am told is relatively common. others have found it seems to cling to coco as well. gonna try out some clearex, but if i can avoid having to flush my plants using megacrop or v&b i would love that. might also try adding a 4th flood each day.
> 
> anyways, just something to look out for using jacks.


I use a different product from Jack’s and I don’t have this problem at all. Of course, in any media where buildup would occur I run some plain water occasionally, like a gentleman. Just Oasis Hydro 16-4-17 and MKP, I love it.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

I emailed GPS and he handled my situation promptly. I selected option *B) *Receive a refund via Gold Nuggets into your store account immediately. GPS has the best customer service and because of that and the fire genetics, they will be my first source of seeds still.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> What about that Dreamcatcher, Lub?
> Was thinking that was you that posted pics of them not too long ago.
> If it was you, what’s your take on those? Refresh my memory...or lack there of. lol





LubdaNugs said:


> It wasn’t me, I’d love to try it out. I think @Bakersfield has run them. Maybe he’ll chime in.


Dreamcatcher is well worth the space, especially if you'r' looking for some incredible yields of very decent smoke.
I had a lot of fun growing these.


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dreamcatcher is well worth the space, especially if you'r' looking for some incredible yields of very decent smoke.
> I had a lot of fun growing these.
> View attachment 4137053


Was it really couch lock, sleepy time?


----------



## whytewidow (May 16, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow are you still getting orangish terps off her or has any of the SD come into play?
> 
> She did get leafy huh.


Yeah very leafy. I was jus check-n her out. Even if she is good smoke I'm not running her again. Jus not worth the time. 65-70+ days. I have some fire hazes I can run at that length. She's still super orangey. Really makes you think orange dream cicle when you smell it. Then on stem rub. It' like hardcore nectarine smell like when you peel one.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

i sent my email to them also and I just want a new pack of seeds.

any gps seeds? does that mean copper chem?

if not, what would you all choose from this list?

nightrider
tomahawk
bodega bubblegum
garlix
full moon fever


@LubdaNugs pics and smoke report got me leaning night rider. but they are all tempting.,


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Was it really couch lock, sleepy time?


No, it has a bit of energy to it, some phenos more than others.
Many different phenos ranging in combos from mostly blueberry, Stardawg, and Silver Haze to all the above. Most were nice.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dreamcatcher is well worth the space, especially if you'r' looking for some incredible yields of very decent smoke.
> I had a lot of fun growing these.
> View attachment 4137053



Dang. 
That IS a Coke and a smile


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> No, it has a bit of energy to it, some phenos more than others.
> Many different phenos ranging in combos from mostly blueberry, Stardawg, and Silver Haze to all the above. Most were nice.


wow, that sounds nice, i should consider that one also.


----------



## THT (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if not, what would you all choose from this list?


I have a very nice bodega in veg, but im also very interested in seeing the tomahawk


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> wow, that sounds nice, i should consider that one also.


I'm glad I have a couple more packs of the Dreamcatcher, to play with.
I would love to see an outdoor run of them.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

THT said:


> I have a very nice bodega in veg, but im also very interested in seeing the tomahawk


any smells yet on the bodega?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

THT said:


> I have a very nice bodega in veg, but im also very interested in seeing the tomahawk


Tomahawk let me down. I didn't like the genetic combo. Good smoke, but it just didn't check the boxes for me


----------



## Lurpin (May 16, 2018)

So if we email GPS we will be reimbursed for our s1 seed packs? Do we need to provide some sort of proof?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tomahawk let me down. I didn't like the genetic combo. Good smoke, but it just didn't check the boxes for me



you mean you liked the high, but not much in the way of taste/smell?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So if we email GPS we will be reimbursed for our s1 seed packs? Do we need to provide some sort of proof?


an order number would help they said.

i just forwarded my order they sent me.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Tomahawk let me down. I didn't like the genetic combo. Good smoke, but it just didn't check the boxes for me


Explain a little? That's one I've been considering. How's the yield and vigor? Lanky I'm guessing?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So if we email GPS we will be reimbursed for our s1 seed packs? Do we need to provide some sort of proof?


They can look your order number up. So yes and yes


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> if A and B are on the table, i wouldn't cry about C personally.


right but what happens for someone who only wanted strain x and isn't interested in (or already has everything they were) other GPS strains? imo GPS should at least eat shipping if someone does want option C. This isn't a case of buyers remorse..

The right thing would be to refund everyone who bought the S1s.. no return bullshit.. you shouldn't have to b put on a list etc.. they should contact those affected and offer a refund. If someone would rather have more GPS merch instead, that should be there prerogative and they should be refunded in gold.. but the choice shouldn't be "either take sum more of my beans... or send the bunk shits I sold you back on your dime and _then _I'll refund you".. that's awful business 

... do you get double the refund if you send back 11??... or half refund if you send back 6?? 

I was so hyped to get my toes wet with the GPS gear i ordered on 4/20... I thought "this is a company that appears to know how to handle their business".. I'm glad they're at least doing _something, _and hopefully this makes the people affected by this fiasco happy, but imo they really should thro u guys a damn pack of testers or something for putting u thru this bullshit.. I kno they cant give back time, but they should try to compensate yall 4 straight up wasting your time because of their shitty quality control/business practices..

They're not obligated to do shit and I suppose I would at least be happy for something but I imagine a pack of testers would at least help ease the sting?


----------



## THT (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> any smells yet on the bodega?


just a nice little bit of funk on the stem rub, maybe a little chemmy, not throwing any trichs yet either, check back in 2 weeks


----------



## whytewidow (May 16, 2018)

So this guy made a ton of money. Here' 7 weeks ago. He had different s1 fems that were str8 male. As copycat genetics. Riot seeds said they were junk the dude couldn't even collect pollen .


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you mean you liked the high, but not much in the way of taste/smell?





NugHeuser said:


> Explain a little? That's one I've been considering. How's the yield and vigor? Lanky I'm guessing?


Structurally, it was mostly stem with long uneven runner type colas.
I like big colas or dense cluster nugs in my garden. I'm not fond of overly leafy popcorn or Larfy colas.
The smoke was decent, but I wont grow them again.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Structurally, it was mostly stem with long uneven runner type colas.
> I like big colas or dense cluster nugs in my garden. I'm not fond of overly leafy popcorn or Larfy colas.
> The smoke was decent, but I wont grow them again.


thanks


----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Structurally, it was mostly stem with long uneven runner type colas.
> I like big colas or dense cluster nugs in my garden. I'm not fond of overly leafy popcorn or Larfy colas.
> The smoke was decent, but I wont grow them again.


That was after popping a whole pack?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

I'm perfectly content with the options provided. I already have a whole mess of nuggets but I don't mind more. I know an older farmer couple I can gift a couple of packs to. I already split a very generous package with them that Gu sent me a few months ago. Just my way of paying it forward because the package really was generous.

If anyone else isn't content with the options they should be emailing him direct. No one here can answer for him. Its a business transaction between you and Gu...not you and the forum.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 16, 2018)

i think i will just get a pack of the Dreamcatcher after @Bakersfield description.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> That was after popping a whole pack?


I might have a couple of pics that can show you the structure? I wish I could tell you more about the whole grow but I have very little memory of it and I didn't finish them. A couple of well meaning helpful friends did.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> That was after popping a whole pack?


Yes, grown right next to the Dreamcatchers.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

I found this one. She is the biggest female of the bunch.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2018)

!st of 3 CnC coming down at 77 days.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2018)




----------



## NugHeuser (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I found this one. She is the biggest female of the bunch.
> View attachment 4137066


Thanks for the info. Yeah I think I might hold off on the tamohawk. Despite all the madness I am excited to see what the new drop is, I'm sure Gu has some fire coming.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2018)




----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

Gu contacted me and I am so happy, I am smoking my "Avatar" lol


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah I think I might hold off on the tamohawk. Despite all the madness I am excited to see what the new drop is, I'm sure Gu has some fire coming.


I've only had bad luck with 2 of Greenpoints strains, and besides this latest fiasco, Gu delivers an awesome product. I'm sure his new drop wont disappointment.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> !st of 3 CnC coming down at 77 days.
> 
> View attachment 4137071 View attachment 4137072





Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4137074





Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4137073


Those are beauties, @Amos Otis.
Golden delicious!
How's the smell?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've only had bad luck with 2 of Greenpoints strains, and besides this latest fiasco, Gu delivers an awesome product. I'm sure his new drop wont disappointment.


Ya, can’t wait to trade up my LT for something new 
Wish I grabbed the dream cross on 420, I went with tomahawk 
I’m more interested in it now after your review, stayed away because I wasnt a blue dream fan .


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Here's one more for ya @NugHeuser 
Definitely not a huge yielder.
I just germ'd the rest of my pack and got one more female that's been in bloom about a week.  
They may have done better had my friends not used my shitty tap water. But I cant complain. Neither had ever grown a pot plant in there life and they took over everything for me.


----------



## Gu~ (May 16, 2018)

(_Backstory: _Greenpoint Seeds has had very successful white labeling runs before. Cherry Wine is one of the most widely grown AG hemp strains in America and it was originally released as a Greenpoint product. The Florida Fem Series is another great example of this going right.)


I never want to jump to any conclusions, but I haven't been able to get ahold of Adam from Something About Genetics.
I have been blocked from his social media accounts and seemingly cut off from his communications to find out what went wrong here.

I thought 5 hours of face-to-face communication was enough to see through any possible bs. I was wrong.

Bottom line is: I was bamboozled, and in being lied to I lost your trust. 
*I am truly sorry.*
I felt like I worked really hard to gain that trust from the battlefield-like birth Greenpoint saw in the beginning.

The lesson from me here is "To Good To Be True"... A tattoo I may need on my forehead as a constant reminder.

~

My goal was and always will be to make sure you are happy with your purchase. That guarantee needs to stand in even the toughest of times or it's meaningless.

If you feel like you were taken advantage of please email me at [email protected] with all the appropriate information and we can discuss your options.

~

I will also re-evaluate my position as director as my decisions have a ripple effect down to the families of the men and women I employ.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> (_Backstory: _Greenpoint Seeds has had very successful white labeling runs before. Cherry Wine is one of the most widely grown AG hemp strains in America and it was originally released as a Greenpoint product. The Florida Fem Series is another great example of this going right.)
> 
> 
> I never want to jump to any conclusions, but I haven't been able to get ahold of Adam from Something About Genetics.
> ...


I’m not shook
I’ve been treated very well from GPS ,
We all make mistakes ,
Fuck , just today I was riding a bike I built ( I mean I was ringing its neck) it fucking died right when we realized a cop has been trying to catch us for about 20 miles , it wasn’t ready for that type of load ,
Shit happens , tomorrow is a new day


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 16, 2018)

Everyone has to learn and be reminded again from time to time. Glad to see I can get reimbursed in nuggets. I'd rather be growing the upcoming drops stuff than a herm fest of s1's anyways.


----------



## THT (May 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ~


There are still plenty of us that have your back dude. Keep doing the thing. Like @BigHornBuds says, shit happens, and you are the man for keeping your guarantee and making it right.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> (_Backstory: _Greenpoint Seeds has had very successful white labeling runs before. Cherry Wine is one of the most widely grown AG hemp strains in America and it was originally released as a Greenpoint product. The Florida Fem Series is another great example of this going right.)
> 
> 
> I never want to jump to any conclusions, but I haven't been able to get ahold of Adam from Something About Genetics.
> ...


We are not perfect but we try hard as hell to be. Greenpoint will always be my go too seed bank.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Those are beauties, @Amos Otis.
> Golden delicious!
> How's the smell?


Those pics are all the same plant...I think I worded it somewhat confusingly. I'm test smoking those DVG mix runts today and yesterday - good tasty, both almost grape-ish flavor and vg potency. A shame I wasted them as backups, but still will get about 20 joints - all gone in about 5 days...ha ha ha etc.

The other 2 cookies n chem, and jelly pie are all in flush and will be down one day at a time in the next week. Smells? My weak area, especially in allergy season, and with the DVG smoke thick in mi casa. But it smells good - real sticky greasy.


----------



## jbgrower (May 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4137073


Wow beautiful plants! This is making me excited for the CnC i just popped


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Wow beautiful plants! This is making me excited for the CnC i just popped


Same here. I would like to grow these next.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Time to bomb this thread with GP bud porn. It might help the newer customers in choosing replacement packs. 

If nothing else it'll get this thread back on track. Its been off the rails for over 50 pages.

Copper Chem first seed run. 
 
Cloned Copper Chem still vigorous as ever
 
Bandit Breath

 
TNT #1
 
TNT#2


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Same here. I would like to grow these next.


I got all males when I germ'd the first half of my pack. Every time I see the pics here I'm reminded I need to make room and germ the rest of them.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time to bomb this thread with GP bud porn. It might help the newer customers in choosing replacement packs.
> 
> If nothing else it'll get this thread back on track. Its been off the rails for over 50 pages.
> 
> ...


Hello there.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2018)

beeeeeyoooteeeful, Tang


----------



## Little Dog (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time to bomb this thread with GP bud porn. It might help the newer customers in choosing replacement packs.
> 
> If nothing else it'll get this thread back on track. Its been off the rails for over 50 pages.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother! Very nice. Sweet.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Thank you brother! Very nice. Sweet.


I don’t think she is working with that type of tackle .


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

Cnc pheno #1
 
 




pheno #2





Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Wow beautiful plants! This is making me excited for the CnC i just popped


I dropped 6 CNC's and they are growing just fine. They sprouted the fastest too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I dropped 6 CNC's and they are growing just fine. They sprouted the fastest too.


I ordered another pack. lol


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So if we email GPS we will be reimbursed for our s1 seed packs? Do we need to provide some sort of proof?


The more information the better. When dealing with many emails, it really helps to have the following info available without having to search for it:

Your Account Email Address
Your Order Number
The Order Number Date
Every extra step *really* adds up. But either way we will make sure everyone who emails us gets sorted.

Thank You.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cnc pheno #1
> View attachment 4137120
> View attachment 4137122
> 
> ...


Excellent! CnC is !!!


----------



## Hotwired (May 16, 2018)

Is anyone going to at least try the Lemon Tree out? Or is it not the Lemon skunk at all?


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Time to bomb this thread with GP bud porn. It might help the newer customers in choosing replacement packs.
> 
> If nothing else it'll get this thread back on track. Its been off the rails for over 50 pages.
> 
> ...


Few more pics of my Texas butter


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The best way to keep a secret between 2 people is when 1 of them is dead, lol.
> 
> Greenpoint gave me an option of solutions and I chose the Gold Nuggets route.
> Gu credited all the money I spent on these S1's into my prospector pouch.
> I love having I In-store credit on drop day.


Same, I'm ready for it too.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Is anyone going to at least try the Lemon Tree out? Or is it not the Lemon skunk at all?


Im not running it .


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cnc pheno #1
> View attachment 4137120
> View attachment 4137122
> 
> ...


CnC1 looks nice 
How many days ?


----------



## tatonka (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> No, it has a bit of energy to it, some phenos more than others.
> Many different phenos ranging in combos from mostly blueberry, Stardawg, and Silver Haze to all the above. Most were nice.


I chose Garlix, Raindance and Full moon fever to compensate for the SNAFU
They ship tomorrow
I have no Durban or Diesel in my library.
And I figure deadhead OG is better than Topanga
Thanks for the reply


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Is anyone going to at least try the Lemon Tree out? Or is it not the Lemon skunk at all?


Most likely I wont. Technically It's not GPS gear in my book


----------



## HamNEggs (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm perfectly content with the options provided. I already have a whole mess of nuggets but I don't mind more. I know an older farmer couple I can gift a couple of packs to. I already split a very generous package with them that Gu sent me a few months ago. Just my way of paying it forward because the package really was generous.
> 
> If anyone else isn't content with the options they should be emailing him direct. No one here can answer for him. Its a business transaction between you and Gu...not you and the forum.


This is exactly how I felt from reading page after page. He already emailed back letting me know to look for a tracking number by tomorrow.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> CnC1 looks nice
> How many days ?


I believe that picture was taken around 70 days. She was cut around 77 days.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I dropped 6 CNC's and they are growing just fine. They sprouted the fastest too.


That makes 2 of us mine are chugging along waiting for a new system and a big light


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Please forgive my not so awesome photography skills.

Copper Chem


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hello there.





Amos Otis said:


> beeeeeyoooteeeful, Tang


 




Little Dog said:


> Thank you brother! Very nice. Sweet.





BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t think she is working with that type of tackle .


Of course I work with that sort of tackle.








I keep it right my night stand


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I believe that picture was taken around 70 days. She was cut around 77 days.


Thanks for the reply, 
I would have probably cut it at 70, I just can’t do 11 weeks


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4137140
> Of course I work with that sort of tackle.
> I keep it right my night stand


You got me there . LMAO


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I would have probably cut it at 70, I just can’t do 11 weeks


I hear you man. It was worth the wait though.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

A bouquet of Snake Oil


Lucky 7s


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 16, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I hear you man. It was worth the wait though.


I really should start being more open to the longer strains 
But it would mean cutting every 3 weeks vs 2 weeks 
What’s hard is timing perpetual with veg , I try to run 8-9 weekers to keep things lined up,


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> A bouquet of Snake Oil
> View attachment 4137142


Damn, Amazing plants Bakersfield !!! Your pics do get me excited to finish these ladies up. I got 4 Snake Oils in early flower right now, 2 short and 2 tall ones. I'm 3 weeks into flower and one of the tall ones isn't showing her pistols but is producing buds. I haven't seen a plant do this before.

pheno that is not showing pistols yet
  


pheno #2 short with pistols


----------



## Goats22 (May 16, 2018)

cookies n chem

a few of the plants had a weird leaf issue, this female was one of them. i think it may have been the intensity of the QBs. never seen anything like that under HPS before. i turned the lights down a bit and then gradually increased and the plant seems to have snapped out of it.

still need to raise the lights when i have time and install my wall-mounted fan. not living with my grow sucks


----------



## kaneboy (May 16, 2018)

copperchem and garlix 3 weeks for seed.


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dreamcatcher is well worth the space, especially if you'r' looking for some incredible yields of very decent smoke.
> I had a lot of fun growing these.
> View attachment 4137053


I like the look of those colas. The Blue Dream I had had huge colas like that but the smoke was weak. I had trouble getting rid of it. If I get get those yields with more potency, it would be a winner.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

klx said:


> I like the look of those colas. The Blue Dream I had had huge colas like that but the smoke was weak. I had trouble getting rid of it. If I get get those yields with more potency, it would be a winner.


I have noticed that the largest yielding strains typically, are not the strongest, it's usually a trade off between yield and quality.
A good Blue Dream cut or cross can blur those lines a bit. 
Was it the Santa Cruz cut of Blue Dream that you grew?
The Santa Cruz cut is very potent @ about 25%.
It's not too difficult to find out west.
I'm pretty sure Gu used this cut in the Dreamcatcher.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 16, 2018)

How was that snake oil baker?


----------



## klx (May 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have noticed that the largest yielding strains typically, are not the strongest, it's usually a trade off between yield and quality.
> A good Blue Dream cut or cross can blur those lines a bit.
> Was it the Santa Cruz cut of Blue Dream that you grew?
> The Santa Cruz cut is very potent @ about 25%.
> ...


Thanks for the info. No, the BD I had was from seed so I may give this a try as it looks like it would kill it in a SoG. Thanks again,


----------



## Bakersfield (May 16, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> How was that snake oil baker?


They were pretty good. Another higher shelf commercial yielder. The stardawg stank mixed with lemon and pepper. An after work smoke, very heavy.


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

Has everyone gotten a reply yet? Been waiting quite a while for a reply.


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Has everyone gotten a reply yet? Been waiting quite a while for a reply.


Not yet but they said they have a lot of emails to deal with.


----------



## the gnome (May 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve only grown out seven strains, but so far my favorites are Jelly Pie, Doc Holiday, Sundance Kid, Cookie n Chem, and Night Rider. I
> any of those or Purple Badlands etc. would be nice.


I highly recommend Purple Badlands, out of stock atm but I hope it's not on the shit can list.
I popped 1/2 pak, every pheno was blazing and firing on all cylinders. yield was mostly ok but I had
1 with especially nice dense larger flowers, due to scheduling/over stock and in general fug up on my part I had too many plants and the PBs were on the outskirts of the lights. by chance i had a cut of the one with larger nugz and ran it.
in the prime real estate under the gavs she busted out in style!
pics coming tomorrow along with raindance, another sleeper imo.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (May 17, 2018)

My payment was processed in Korea with a small surcharge. I got a call from my bank thinking it was fraud. Was not expecting that.

So i ordered The Deputy to try, The website says 60-70 days and the package I received says 65-80 day flowering! Well, that is a little too long if that is the case, I wanted one of their shorter flowing time crosses.

edit...
Oh great I see people's credit cards are getting scammed. Now I have to cancel my card (will cost 10 bucks because I did it not long ago).

Not very happy..


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I highly recommend Purple Badlands, out of stock atm but I hope it's not on the shit can list.
> I popped 1/2 pak, every pheno was blazing and firing on all cylinders. yield was mostly ok but I had
> 1 with especially nice dense larger flowers, due to scheduling/over stock and in general fug up on my part I had too many plants and the PBs were on the outskirts of the lights. by chance i had a cut of the one with larger nugz and ran it.
> in the prime real estate under the gavs she busted out in style!
> pics coming tomorrow along with raindance, another sleeper imo.


Good to know as i have a few of these veggin atm


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 17, 2018)

Two Pig Whistles have gone tri on one branch each
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have noticed that the largest yielding strains typically, are not the strongest, it's usually a trade off between yield and quality.
> A good Blue Dream cut or cross can blur those lines a bit.
> Was it the Santa Cruz cut of Blue Dream that you grew?
> The Santa Cruz cut is very potent @ about 25%.
> ...


yup and the best tasting don't usually have the best high also.

that's why chucking is fun and challenging. trying to find taste, high and yield in one plant...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

@Gu~ 

is greenpoint still accepting credit cards with a sorry ass processor? lots of people have been victims of credit card fraud.

sorry, don't mean to harp on this, but the S1's were just half of the problem.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I never want to jump to any conclusions, but I haven't been able to get ahold of Adam from Something About Genetics.
> I have been blocked from his social media accounts and seemingly cut off from his communications to find out what went wrong here.
> 
> I thought 5 hours of face-to-face communication was enough to see through any possible bs. I was wrong.
> ...



Im sorry to hear this man, on the up side i will still be buying your gear. Hopefully this issue doesn't put you guys in too big of a hole.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2018)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Im sorry to hear this man, on the up side i will still be buying your gear. Hopefully this issue doesn't put you guys in too big of a hole.


Coca Cola is doing fine these days.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 17, 2018)

Has anybody ran Sky Dweller (skywalker og x star dawg) or have any info on it? I picked up 2 packs on 4/20 but havent seen squat on any grow info on it. Also a few people were starting blizzard bush weeks back...how they looking?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I highly recommend Purple Badlands, out of stock atm but I hope it's not on the shit can list.
> I popped 1/2 pak, every pheno was blazing and firing on all cylinders. yield was mostly ok but I had
> 1 with especially nice dense larger flowers, due to scheduling/over stock and in general fug up on my part I had too many plants and the PBs were on the outskirts of the lights. by chance i had a cut of the one with larger nugz and ran it.
> in the prime real estate under the gavs she busted out in style!
> pics coming tomorrow along with raindance, another sleeper imo.


Just popped a pack of that purple badlands, I was lucky enough to scoop up one of the last packs during the 420 sale. 
Jelly pie is one that I'm sorry about missing out on! All JP I've seen on here looks fire.


----------



## Goats22 (May 17, 2018)

emailed yesterday and got a response pretty quick.

nuggets were credited back to me .

"If a credit is what you would like. Then that is what you get. At this point, the most important thing is earning your trust back.
I’ve credited your account 8900 Gold Nuggets for order 31432."


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 17, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> My payment was processed in Korea with a small surcharge. I got a call from my bank thinking it was fraud. Was not expecting that.
> 
> So i ordered The Deputy to try, The website says 60-70 days and the package I received says 65-80 day flowering! Well, that is a little too long if that is the case, I wanted one of their shorter flowing time crosses.
> 
> ...


Korea sounds different. Was the transaction processor Payofix (you would have received an email from them)?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> I would have probably cut it at 70, I just can’t do 11 weeks


Always been the case w/ me as well, but....
1. because of sales and reverse auctions [ and incorrect listing of finish times in some cases], I have several packs of GPS
2. pics and reports have been outstanding
3. [ I can't remember #3 ]

So, aside from the seed projects, I've decided to run almost nothing but GPS the rest of the year at least, especially since I have a full cabinet of jars of many varieties. With that commitment made, I can't justify going ten weeks only to chop an unfinished plant. Of the 5 finishing currently, two will go past 80.  But I'm saying right now ....this GPS smoke had best be quite noticeably better than my normally pretty good smoke. If not, it's back to 60 - 70 days strains for 2019.


----------



## ChemDogMillionaire (May 17, 2018)

Payofix scammed me hard, had several thousand charged to 2 different cards... I’m only on The Mag, but been reading here this morning as this is where there seems to be more info. Waiting on a reply from GPS, interested to find out what the whole story is.

Honestly, as of now the credit card fraud has me way more upset than the bunk gear.. seed biz is seedy, that don’t surprise me.. what baffles me is the lack of respect for GPS customers; take down the fucking credit card option. I hear others saying “it might be hard”, fuck - figure it out, that’s the worst excuse I’ve ever heard... WISH I could say that to my clients! Fact is they are aware of the problem, and it’s not been addressed in the least. Makes me nervous about whatever personal info GPS has of their customers. 

Hope this all gets resolved, as I truly did like the reverse auction feature ... although, that is an interesting point someone else mentioned about flooding fridges & needing to keep customer turnover high.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 17, 2018)

I wonder if the GPS drop will coincide with the CV drop.


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> right but what happens for someone who only wanted strain x and isn't interested in (or already has everything they were) other GPS strains? imo GPS should at least eat shipping if someone does want option C. This isn't a case of buyers remorse..
> 
> The right thing would be to refund everyone who bought the S1s.. no return bullshit.. you shouldn't have to b put on a list etc.. they should contact those affected and offer a refund. If someone would rather have more GPS merch instead, that should be there prerogative and they should be refunded in gold.. but the choice shouldn't be "either take sum more of my beans... or send the bunk shits I sold you back on your dime and _then _I'll refund you".. that's awful business
> 
> ...


You're upset that the S1's are what they are, but you want testers as part of a refund? 

Why?

If you can't figure out on your own why he wants you to send back the seeds before he refunds you, I'm sorry.


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4137074


I really like the coloration, reminiscent of fall.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 17, 2018)

I am sorry...not really...but if I order a pair of boots from Amazon and they don't fit, I have to pay to ship them back out of my pocket. If I bought them through a third party on Amazon not only will I have to pay to ship them back, but may also have to pay a restocking fee just to return them.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I am sorry...not really...but if I order a pair of boots from Amazon and they don't fit, I have to pay to ship them back out of my pocket. If I bought them through a third party on Amazon not only will I have to pay to ship them back, but may also have to pay a restocking fee just to return them.


Well, ok. But, if you order a pair of women's shoes and they send you a pair of men's boots instead, should the cost of correcting the error be on your head or the vendor's?

Or, more related to the S1s. If you order something described by the vendor in one way but when you receive it you find out the description is completely different from what you've received, what do we do here?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

dstroy said:


> You're upset that the S1's are what they are, but you want testers as part of a refund?
> 
> Why?
> 
> If you can't figure out on your own why he wants you to send back the seeds before he refunds you, I'm sorry.


i dont want shit.. if i had bought SAG beans from GPS then yes I would want to be compensated for his lack of quality control. By all accounts GU puts out fire.. his testers have been shown to be quality and a pack of testers would be an awesome gesture.. The SAG beans he was selling as S1s turned out to be something different altogether.. and no for the life of me I cannot figure out why the hell he would want someone to pay out of THEIR pocket to send the SAG seeds (fake S1s) back in order to get a refund.. maybe since you're so much smarter than myself you can try and explain it to me in retard.



Ginger Viking said:


> I am sorry...not really...but if I order a pair of boots from Amazon and they don't fit, I have to pay to ship them back out of my pocket. If I bought them through a third party on Amazon not only will I have to pay to ship them back, but may also have to pay a restocking fee just to return them.


We've already gone over this before.. this isn't a case of a "shoe not fitting" this is a case of someone selling counterfeit products through the amazon marketplace.. and if you buy something thru amazon that's defective etc. they actually will have ups stop by and give you a little prepaid label to ship back.. once again, not a case of buyers remorse its a case of not getting what you paid for.. to paraphrase @dstroy if you cant figure why your analogy is faulty, I'm sorry.

I've unfortunately bought fake shit from ebay a couple times and its as easy as sending paypal the pics of the knockoffs and they give you your money back.. there is no returning the fake items.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 17, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Well, ok. But, if you order a pair of women's shoes and they send you a pair of men's boots instead, should the cost of correcting the error be on your head or the vendor's?


Try with Amazon and find out. You will eat the cost regardless of who was at fault. But it is also hard to complain when they say we will send you a replacement of your choice at no cost, or full store credit.


----------



## widgetkicker (May 17, 2018)

Have you ever actually used Amazon, bro?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Always been the case w/ me as well, but....
> 1. because of sales and reverse auctions [ and incorrect listing of finish times in some cases], I have several packs of GPS
> 2. pics and reports have been outstanding
> 3. [ I can't remember #3 ]
> ...


You been doin anything different since you've been runnin GPS AO? or the crosses have just been that damn good? I have never been so interested 2 c what I'm gonna end up with since my first Goji beans I popped. From what Ive seen and heard on this thread I've got high hopes for the CnC and IBG that just popped their heads up last week. If its even a portion as good as my first couple gojis I will be extremely impressed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Try with Amazon and find out. You will eat the cost regardless of who was at fault. But it is also hard to complain when they say we will send you a replacement of your choice at no cost, or full store credit.


you dont even have to place a phone call.. you can just chat with them thru the website and they will have a ups driver stop by your house and pick it back up.. The couple times Ive had to do it I think they may have even refunded me before they got the merch back.


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

The S1 thing has been resolved on most accounts.
Not sure why y'all are beating a dead horse.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Has anybody ran Sky Dweller (skywalker og x star dawg) or have any info on it? I picked up 2 packs on 4/20 but havent seen squat on any grow info on it. Also a few people were starting blizzard bush weeks back...how they looking?


Ive had great luck with the couple skywalker x I've popped.. get them bitxes in the pool


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The S1 thing has been resolved on most accounts.
> Not sure why y'all are beating a dead horse.


hey bruh I was simply responding to a question.. no horse beating over here


----------



## SSHZ (May 17, 2018)

I just found out yesterday about the Wedding Cake #7 issues and emailed GU. I heard back within 30 minutes, sending them back for a full refund. Very professional handling of the problem..........


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Try with Amazon and find out. You will eat the cost regardless of who was at fault. But it is also hard to complain when they say we will send you a replacement of your choice at no cost, or full store credit.


I have and that has not been my experience. But, I'm also on Prime, which could be why. 

But, you're skipping the part of the reply about them sending you the wrong thing or something that is inaccurately described. You have a legal leg to stand on in that scenario (not that you'd want to go that route). They may try to get you to pay for shipping back in such an instance but that's nothing more than them bluffing you or, perhaps, a clueless rep.

The case you are making is one in which you made the error and the vendor didn't do anything wrong. Sending an incorrect item or making an inaccurate representation is different.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> You been doin anything different since you've been runnin GPS AO? or the crosses have just been that damn good? I have never been so interested 2 c what I'm gonna end up with since my first Goji beans I popped. From what Ive seen and heard on this thread I've got high hopes for the CnC and IBG that just popped their heads up last week. If its even a portion as good as my first couple gojis I will be extremely impressed.


I have 5 out of 6 beans of CNC are female. 90% sure. Things are looking up.lol


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive had great luck with the couple skywalker x I've popped.. get them bitxes in the pool


I missed the boat on some of the First Wild West strains.
I would love to have a Skywalker cross


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I just found out yesterday about the Wedding Cake #7 issues and emailed GU. I heard back within 30 minutes, sending them back for a full refund. Very professional handling of the problem..........


Seems easy to me...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Always been the case w/ me as well, but....
> 1. because of sales and reverse auctions [ and incorrect listing of finish times in some cases], I have several packs of GPS
> 2. pics and reports have been outstanding
> 3. [ I can't remember #3 ]
> ...


What ones are pushing 80? 
This is 54days CO2 n big lights (chopped)


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2018)

I wish greenpoint still sold cult classics gear. 
GU said the guy is hard to work with but his new drop looks pretty good...


----------



## Goats22 (May 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 5 out of 6 beans of CNC are female. 90% sure. Things are looking up.lol


nice. good luck for you 

i went 1/8 females this run


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Grow some [email protected]!!!

Hickock Haze #1
Still curing


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> i dont want shit.. if i had bought SAG beans from GPS then yes I would want to be compensated for his lack of quality control. By all accounts GU puts out fire.. his testers have been shown to be quality and a pack of testers would be an awesome gesture.. The SAG beans he was selling as S1s turned out to be something different altogether.. and no for the life of me I cannot figure out why the hell he would want someone to pay out of THEIR pocket to send the SAG seeds (fake S1s) back in order to get a refund.. maybe since you're so much smarter than myself you can try and explain it to me in retard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably because it’s $6-9 x 1000 or however many packs of beans were sent out, and it’s only if you want cash back, otherwise they offer store credit at no cost to you. Be reasonable, as it seems like it’s someone else’s fault even if GPS is ultimately culpable.

I don’t think you’re retarded, I think you’re just too worked up to be objective.


----------



## Noinch (May 17, 2018)

Am I the only one against getting rid of the credit card option? Just put a notice saying use at your own risk. There's no way I'm sending money to the other side of the world and I know a lot of other people are in the same boat


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grow some [email protected]!!!
> 
> Hickock Haze #1
> Still curingView attachment 4137310
> View attachment 4137308


Would you grow it again? 
I've heard mixed results with the Hickock.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Have you ever actually used Amazon, bro?


I lol'd. I buy 90% of everything non-food at Amazon. [ UPS likes me, but they hate me, too. ] I used to be Prime, and they'd take everything back for any reason, sending UPS with the label to pick it up. After dropping out of prime, some returns are still free, but it depends on the reason. 



blowincherrypie said:


> You been doin anything different since you've been runnin GPS AO? or the crosses have just been that damn good?.


These 3 CnC and 2 JP will be the first stardawg Xs I've harvested, so I have yet to smoke any....but they all but one looks to be good smoke. You know how you can just tell sometimes? But no....the only change I've made is to delay the flip from veg nutes until 3 weeks into bloom. Otherwise, same 'ol same 'ol.



BigHornBuds said:


> What ones are pushing 80?
> This is 54days CO2 n big lights (chopped) View attachment 4137299


54 days?? What is that, and have you cloned it for S1s ?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Am I the only one against getting rid of the credit card option? Just put a notice saying use at your own risk. There's no way I'm sending money to the other side of the world and I know a lot of other people are in the same boat


ya it was a hassle to deal with payofix but a lot of cc companies offer virtual credit cards or sum shit where you aren't giving your actual info to the processor.. I think I will probably go that route from now on but ya offering a cc option is one of the reasons I went with GPS over other seebanks 420


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Would you grow it again?
> I've heard mixed results with the Hickock.


I feel like a fool because I ended up not having my room totally set up to do this tall strain in a scrog . I'm pushing all of it through this run. Going to do one outside where I think it will do better. As far as stable? Yes I think I would run it again because of how well it handled topping and training. My limiting factor was one light. Lol...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Have you ever actually used Amazon, bro?


Amazon pissed me off so bad once, that if I had been Trump, I would have nuked Seattle and their Bangladeshi call center!
"Were sorry for your inconvenience, may we help you with any other matter, today?" 



Chunky Stool said:


> I wish greenpoint still sold cult classics gear.
> GU said the guy is hard to work with but his new drop looks pretty good...


Some new blood in here as well.
Oni, again
Captains Connection 
Swamp Boys
Cannarado
Skunkhouse Genetics


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Amazon pissed me off so bad once, that if I had been Trump, I would have nuked Seattle and their Bangladeshi call center!
> "Were sorry for your inconvenience, may we help you with any other matter, today?"
> 
> 
> ...


Swamp Boys!!!!
I have had some of there stuff grown by a buddy.
Legend of Zelda


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ive had great luck with the couple skywalker x I've popped.. get them bitxes in the pool


Thats great to hear. Got any specific feedback on them (quality, yield, growth structure?) Trying to figure out if i should run them with the sundae driver testers which are supposed to have quite the stretch to them .


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2018)

I have one Dream Catcher at 53 days that has very few new pistils and I checked the trichs to find about 80% cloudy 15% amber and a few clear and a few clear with deep brown center, coming down! Absolutely stinks of ripe wild blueberries and tossed into an old coffee can while picking and roast beef.

Her sister has mostly white pistils and chunkier buds with trichs very noticeable even on fan leaves. Another week or more for her.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 54 days?? What is that, and have you cloned it for S1s ?


This is my PineBerryKush , 
GreenCrack x BerryBerry
(BB was gifted to me, unknown genetics)
I’ve been running this strain for about 16months now Cloned it countless times , almost lost it a month ago, because I wasn’t keeping track what was vegging , had to MonsterCrop, got 4 doing the MC limbo. but I haven’t S1’ed it , 
It lacking in stretch , therefore it hurts my numbers for yeild, 
Wasn’t sure if I wanted to cross it again or what ? 
Strong couch lock, mild pine with a hint of berries 
The B.B. had no berries at all , my other cross with GC smells of wild berries, but the GC smells like mangos or some other tropical fruit.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Is anyone going to at least try the Lemon Tree out? Or is it not the Lemon skunk at all?


I have one baby sprout from LemonTree S1's and I will keep the thread informed on the outcomes.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is my PineBerryKush ,
> GreenCrack x BerryBerry
> (BB was gifted to me, unknown genetics)
> I’ve been running this strain for about 16months now Cloned it countless times , almost lost it a month ago, because I wasn’t keeping track what was vegging , had to MonsterCrop, got 4 doing the MC limbo. but I haven’t S1’ed it ,
> ...


What green crack u running? I have a cali conn. and it was a keeper. Very,very frosty with more of a melon maybe honeydew with hints of skunk and pine.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> What green crack u running? I have a cali conn. and it was a keeper. Very,very frosty with more of a melon maybe honeydew with hints of skunk and pine.


Mine came from Canuck, but they buy from Breeders and repackage them under their brand (As far as I know ) there could be some melon in there, but I didn’t get skunk off of any. 
I still have the GC too


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Mine came from Canuck, but they buy from Breeders and repackage them under their brand (As far as I know ) there could be some melon in there, but I didn’t get skunk off of any.
> I still have the GC too


I was just curious because I don't trust cali con. And it didn't really seem to match description( no mango tropical taste in mine)but was super killer.


----------



## Gundyr (May 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Try with Amazon and find out. You will eat the cost regardless of who was at fault. But it is also hard to complain when they say we will send you a replacement of your choice at no cost, or full store credit.


Amazon does not charge you to ship items back and they definitely do not charge restock fees...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This is my PineBerryKush ,
> GreenCrack x BerryBerry


[ disappointed gif ] Thought it was GP.


----------



## Oblazer (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Mine came from Canuck, but they buy from Breeders and repackage them under their brand (As far as I know ) there could be some melon in there, but I didn’t get skunk off of any.
> I still have the GC too


Is it true Green Crack and Dream Queen are the same thing?


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Try with Amazon and find out. You will eat the cost regardless of who was at fault. But it is also hard to complain when they say we will send you a replacement of your choice at no cost, or full store credit.


No you wont. I've ordered thousands from Amazon. Returned lots of stuff. Never paid a dime...

I emailed about my s1's both emails to tank and the info. NVR heard back from the info. Tank pretty much said I can't help you email the other one.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (May 17, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Korea sounds different. Was the transaction processor Payofix (you would have received an email from them)?


No email from them.
Just The order received and order shipped from GP.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 17, 2018)

@greenpointseeds 
Is it really necessary to pop up an ad for the reverse auction -- when I'm already in the reverse auction? 
And it comes back every time the page auto-refreshes, so it's super annoying.


----------



## tman42 (May 17, 2018)

Great news, I just recieved confirmation that my Blissful Wizzard x Stardawg shipped today. Downside is that i am currently negotiating my nuggets value for the S1s i have purchased. Im sure in the end it will all be worked out.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (May 17, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> No email from them.
> Just The order received and order shipped from GP.


Interesting, it's possible that they have changed their transaction processor but it's hard to know since the information leaking from GPS is a bit sparse. It would be interesting to know what your CC sees as the transaction and if it's the *<Gu asked this to be removed>, *as noted below, then it's Payofix. In that case, you should keep tabs on your account. If it's something different, this might be an indication that GPS has reverted back to a different processor. Which, could be a good thing, I just don't know...

For each transaction I've had in the past, it would take up to four hours to receive the confirmation from Payofix. The confirmation would look something like the following with a charge being posted to your CC as *<Gu asked this to be removed>:*

*Transaction Notification *

Dear ...,


This is Payofix, the payment service provider for online websites.


This email is just to confirm that your Credit Card was now charged for your order ... with the amount of USD ....


Please note: the payment was processed by our overseas bank and the charge will appear with reference: *<Gu asked this to be removed>*


Please note as well that the processing bank could be from overseas. In some rare occurrences, your bank may raise a small international transaction fee between $1.00 to $5.00. Neither Payofix, nor your merchant will benefit from such a fee. Please contact your bank in case an additional fee was raised.

<etc>​


----------



## tman42 (May 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @greenpointseeds
> Is it really necessary to pop up an ad for the reverse auction -- when I'm already in the reverse auction?
> And it comes back every time the page auto-refreshes, so it's super annoying.
> View attachment 4137359


Yes this is very annoying when you are on their site now.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Is it true Green Crack and Dream Queen are the same thing?


I don’t know, I’ve never looked into DQ 
Who’s the breeder?


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> I have one baby sprout from LemonTree S1's and I will keep the thread informed on the outcomes.


Please do.

I emailed GPS yesterday and still no response... seems like everyone else that emailed yesterday is getting taken care of.

I've been dealing with the attitude for about 10 years, and after all this I would honestly still rather deal with GPS. This unfortunately was my first purchase, but I'm going to still be a patron.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 17, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Please do.
> 
> I emailed GPS yesterday and still no response... seems like everyone else that emailed yesterday is getting taken care of.


I emailed Monday and am still waiting for my nuggets.


----------



## the gnome (May 17, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Great news, I just recieved confirmation that my Blissful Wizzard x Stardawg shipped today. *Downside is that i am currently negotiating my nuggets value for the S1s i have purchased. Im sure in the end it will all be worked out.*


I emailed last nite for GPS replacements to recoup for the 2 paks of S1's.
surprised to get the reply this morning, 
I told em just put it on the points system, but was not what I expected,
I too am trying to work it thru,


----------



## HydoDan (May 17, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I emailed Monday and am still waiting for my nuggets.


Yeah I've been waiting a couple days... Patience I guess..


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I just found out yesterday about the Wedding Cake #7 issues and emailed GU. I heard back within 30 minutes, sending them back for a full refund. Very professional handling of the problem..........


30 minutes? 30 fucking minutes?! Glad you are happy. Some of us are waiting for days. Why do you get a 30 minute reply and others are waiting for days? Preferential treatment maybe? 

I agree....very fucking _professional_ all the way around.


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The S1 thing has been resolved on most accounts.
> Not sure why y'all are beating a dead horse.


Most accounts? Speak for yourself.


----------



## Noinch (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 30 minutes? 30 fucking minutes?! Glad you are happy. Some of us are waiting for days. Why do you get a 30 minute reply and others are waiting for days? Preferential treatment maybe?
> 
> I agree....very fucking _professional_ all the way around.


Or y'know, new emails go to the top of the list and when someone's getting thousands of emails it's kind of hard to sort through them all. If you haven't emailed them in days maybe you should try again and hope they catch it, otherwise you're going to be waiting a while till they get through them all


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Gu is one of the best in customer service period. This will be sorted out for all I'm sure.
Now if you went straight through SAG....
Well????????
Those folks are fucked


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Gu is one of the best in customer service period. This will be sorted out for all I'm sure.


I'll believe that when I see it. Until then............


----------



## Oblazer (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t know, I’ve never looked into DQ
> Who’s the breeder?


I've only got it in clone form at the local dispensary ,I think Humbolt Seed Co seed sells them . Just wondering because I looked it up and saw some people calling it Green Crack


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The S1 thing has been resolved on most accounts.
> Not sure why y'all are beating a dead horse.


Exactly!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Mine came from Canuck, but they buy from Breeders and repackage them under their brand (As far as I know ) there could be some melon in there, but I didn’t get skunk off of any.
> I still have the GC too


My greencrack from blim burn has a strong sweet lemon ish scent i need to go smell it again
I hate describing smells


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

I emailed em yesterday and had a response 2 hours later so.....

I opted for pack for pack replacment but i havent heard back with an ok.

I would have chosen nuggets but i didnt know if they would only give.me what was charged in nuggets or what the packs where worth full price  so i chose 2 packs of what ever i chose and will wait gill the new drop to cash them in

But if they give me 178 bucks in nuggets id take that too haha


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

Thank you Gu, Ally, Tank, and everybody at Greenpoint! You've never let me down. Everybody waiting to be taken care of, you will be. Just chill. Greenpoint Customer Service is really the best in the business. It'd be hard to convince me otherwise! I appreciate Greenpoint Seeds more than I ever have. Just saying!


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

A screw up is a screw up. All you can do is try to make it right. And then move on. They did with me.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 17, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> A screw up is a screw up. All you can do is try to make it right. And then move on. They did with me.


Exactly. Gu is definitely taking a bath on this one. Mad respect to any business owner/operator that has to make this move to keep his customers happy. It isn't easy making the decision sometimes.


----------



## SSHZ (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 30 minutes? 30 fucking minutes?! Glad you are happy. Some of us are waiting for days. Why do you get a 30 minute reply and others are waiting for days? Preferential treatment maybe?
> 
> I agree....very fucking _professional_ all the way around.


I'd send them a message again.....nicely, tell them it's your second request. Maybe it got lost in the shuffle???


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I've only got it in clone form at the local dispensary ,I think Humbolt Seed Co seed sells them . Just wondering because I looked it up and saw some people calling it Green Crack


I looked it up, said it’s a cross of blue dream x space queen
The dry buds (google pics) look kinda similar to mine , 
My buddy gets smoke from online , and the GC looked just like mine , but mine had better smell n taste , that could be grower or pheno, or who knows how it was grown or dried , how old it was or what pesticides it was sprayed with etc


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> I'd send them a message again.....nicely, tell them it's your second request. Maybe it got lost in the shuffle???


Always catch more bees with honey vs shit


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Oh I see.......I have to be nice to someone who sold me garbage. Here is some nice for you and GPS


I hear a sloppy hummer puts u at the front of the line...


----------



## nc208 (May 17, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Great news, I just recieved confirmation that my Blissful Wizzard x Stardawg shipped today. Downside is that i am currently negotiating my nuggets value for the S1s i have purchased. Im sure in the end it will all be worked out.


Damn, ever since you wrote this I've been checking email every 5 mins hoping mine shipped today too I also got the Bwizz...


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear a sloppy hummer puts u at the front of the line...


How do you email a sloppy hummer?


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @greenpointseeds
> Is it really necessary to pop up an ad for the reverse auction -- when I'm already in the reverse auction?
> And it comes back every time the page auto-refreshes, so it's super annoying.
> View attachment 4137359


Has been removed from auction page.

Please click the close button when you see it (anywhere else on the site) and you won't see it again for 30 days.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I emailed em yesterday and had a response 2 hours later so.....
> 
> I opted for pack for pack replacment but i havent heard back with an ok.
> 
> ...


I got exactly the amount of nuggets I spent. He emailed me back.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> How do you email a sloppy hummer?


You'll have to email greenpoint to find out. 

Seriously, everyones issues should get resolved.


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

@Hotwired you seem like nothing will make you happy.
Smoke a bowl and grow some beans.
Ask for Copper Chem, they will get it to you. The customer is important and Greenpoint knows it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> How do you email a sloppy hummer?


gotta word it right... take him back to the days of dial up modems and aol chat rooms. Bring a whole new meaning to Gu bruh


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got exactly the amount of nuggets I spent. He emailed me back.


Same here. 
I could of been a little bitch about the 3 different priority charges I lost in this exchange, but I've received extra packs of seeds and over $100 dollars in extra gold nuggets, that I was told to keep.
So I'll keep my mouth shut and be happy.
I suppose others circumstances will differ than mine.


----------



## Gu~ (May 17, 2018)

@Hotwired , rollitup is not letting me start a conversation with you. dm me your email and I'll get you sorted. my oldest email right now is from 5:52PM yesterday. thanks


----------



## ChemDogMillionaire (May 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @greenpointseeds
> Is it really necessary to pop up an ad for the reverse auction -- when I'm already in the reverse auction?
> And it comes back every time the page auto-refreshes, so it's super annoying.
> View attachment 4137359



But did you know there was no reserve?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

do we still have a shady credit card processor?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Some more Dreamcatcher photos


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> @Hotwired , rollitup is not letting me start a conversation with you. dm me your email and I'll get you sorted. my oldest email right now is from 5:52PM yesterday. thanks


Thank you very much Gu. BTW, my previous emails to you were very professional, and "nice". Never said anything derogatory as assumed by some here.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Jelly pie starting off....


Obs getting some frost going. I'm only like 35 days in. Jus pass halfwayish. Depending on the pheno.
    

Edit: the upside down pic isn' upside down. The cola is heavy enough it pulled the whole thing down leaning outta the tent when opened. I had to tie it up. Guess that's a good problem to have.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly pie starting off....
> View attachment 4137438
> 
> Obs getting some frost going. I'm only like 35 days in. Jus pass halfwayish. Depending on the pheno.
> ...


Very nice. How present are the orangey terps on the OBS
?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

SSHZ said:


> LOL......no soup for you pussy.


i know i should prolly b the last one 2 say this but that's really not helping the thread right now.. Im sure we can all agree this mfer needs a lil positivity or sumn?


----------



## Rivendell (May 17, 2018)

It's a conspiracy I tell ya! Gu always answers my wife's emails faster than mine lol. We both emailed with in minutes of each other this am. She already heard back and Gu took care of her and I am still waiting!

Just to be clear. I am just poking fun, Gu will get to my email eventually and I am in no rush. But it might help to send nudes, pretty sure that's my wife's trick!


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> i know i should prolly b the last one 2 say this but that's really not helping the thread right now.. Im sure we can all agree this mfer needs a lil positivity or sumn?


I've been sympathetic and thoughtful of the situation throughout this entire event. I vented a little today and the fanboys came out with the spanking paddles rather quickly. No problem. I'm good now


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 17, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> do we still have a shady credit card processor?


I believe so, however, there is a huge red pop up warning/agreement, to any users who try to make a purchase, which warns of the problems with cards and reiterates that cash is king. 
I just grabbed Full Moon Fever for $17.50 out of the door, lol, after nuggets, coupon code and cash discounts!


----------



## Gu~ (May 17, 2018)

*Wild West** Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
Western Wizard (Blissful Wizard x Star Dawg)
Bounty Hunter (Legend OG x Star Dawg)
Sky Warden (Tahoe Alien x Star Dawg)
Chickasaw Cooler (Ecto Cooler x Star Dawg)
Sundae Stallion (Sundae Driver x Star Dawg)


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Wild West Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
> Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
> Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
> Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
> ...


What do I have to do to get some pebble pusher? I'll spend nuggets on that stuff Gu


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Wild West Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
> Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
> Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
> Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## Tito#1 (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Wild West Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
> Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
> Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
> Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
> ...


At wat time?


----------



## ChemDogMillionaire (May 17, 2018)

How about the cannaventure drop, when’s that?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

I dont need anymore beans but sum1 can get the cowboy kush 4 under $30 shipped!


----------



## HamNEggs (May 17, 2018)

Well I have to call b.s. on that last remark. You gave a middle finger to GPS. I guess that didn't happen? Seriously, a little bit of humility goes a long way. No matter how you feel about someone or something. I hope you get sorted. @Hotwired


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2018)

Tito#1 said:


> At wat time?


Tester release, it’s for the folks that got testers on 4/20.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

So this is round two sign ups for testers? @Gu~


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Or is it round two bc he did testers last year or year before whenever


----------



## Hotwired (May 17, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Well I have to call b.s. on that last remark. You gave a middle finger to GPS. I guess that didn't happen? Seriously, a little bit of humility goes a long way. No matter how you feel about someone or something. I hope you get sorted. @Hotwired


Dude its a smile icon. How insulted can you get? Did you also miss the smoking smile icon in between the 2 finger icons? If I give you the finger icon right now will you get all mad and break out in a sweat and give me the finger smile back? Let's try


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I believe so, however, there is a huge red pop up warning/agreement, to any users who try to make a purchase, which warns of the problems with cards and reiterates that cash is king.
> I just grabbed Full Moon Fever for $17.50 out of the door, lol, after nuggets, coupon code and cash discounts!


How do you use nuggets and coupon code. Mine has never let me do that.


----------



## Tito#1 (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So this is round two sign ups for testers? @Gu~


Thats wat i thought when i read round 2


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How do you use nuggets and coupon code. Mine has never let me do that.


I do it all the time,I use nuggets,coupon code and get cash discount.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How do you use nuggets and coupon code. Mine has never let me do that.


It let me use them all.


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Wild West Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
> Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
> Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
> Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
> ...


If we got a pack from the first round, can we pick up another pack of something else this round?


----------



## genuity (May 17, 2018)

I'm ready for some pebble pusher...


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Just confirmed with @Gu~ it is a second release to sign up for testers


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm ready for some pebble pusher...


That's what I'm screamin


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It let me use them all.


If I hit use nuggets. And it deducts it. Then if I hit say Insta it removes my nuggets and then just takes off the 5 or 10% whatever it is. And Riu code doesn' work now. I just tried on cowboy kush at 22 bucks said it was invalid


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

The first round of testers if you got one do you get notified when its shipped ?
A few ppl have said theirs is on the way but I havnt heard anything


----------



## nc208 (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> If we got a pack from the first round, can we pick up another pack of something else this round?


I doubt it, unless they are for sale for full price.


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The first round of testers if you got one do you get notified when its shipped ?
> A few ppl have said theirs is on the way but I havnt heard anything


I got notified today from GPS that my tester order has shipped


----------



## Rivendell (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just confirmed with @Gu~ it is a second release to sign up for testers


Very cool of him to do. Hoping people spread the love and don't get greedy wanting more packs. I got a email today that my testers have shipped, I will be refraining from Sundays drop so others can have a shot.

Just heard from Ally, my account is all cleared up now. Glad I didn't send nudes now, poor girl would have been scarred for life!

Call me a nutswinger if you must, but I want to thank @Gu for being a stand up guy and owning this issue. We all know that he took a pretty large hit from this and yet he handled all of us bitching chickens like a professional. Not many years ago, the idea of having a seed bank that took care of customers was a pretty wild idea.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

This is what mine does


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> I'm ready for some pebble pusher...


Chickasaw Cooler for me.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Wild West Series* Spring 2018 Tester Release
> Round 2: _Sunday May 20th, 2018_
> Pebble Pusher (Fruity Pebbles OG x Star Dawg)
> Cowboy Cookies (GMO x Star Dawg)
> ...


So can i get the testers in trade for the s1 packs?
Sunday stallion, pebble pusher sound awsome

If not i guess copper chem and sundance are calling my name


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So can i get the testers in trade for the s1 packs?
> Sunday stallion, pebble pusher sound awsome
> 
> If not i guess copper chem and sundance are calling my name


I will happily trade my Lemon Tree for a pack a testers 
And I’ll do a good journal , I’ll pop them as soon as they get in my hand .


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The first round of testers if you got one do you get notified when its shipped ?
> A few ppl have said theirs is on the way but I havnt heard anything


It says label created, but not in possession of USPS


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So can i get the testers in trade for the s1 packs?
> Sunday stallion, pebble pusher sound awsome
> 
> If not i guess copper chem and sundance are calling my name


Yes you can. Thanks Gu!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Yes you can. Picked up some testers today. Thanks Gu!


Word.
i dont see why he wouldnt 

Its not like they are anybetter then the s1s till the results come in  jk, too soon?


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

Well how did you guys get on the list in the first place for tester seeds?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Jelly Pie


----------



## Rivendell (May 17, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well how did you guys get on the list in the first place for tester seeds?


They dropped on 4/20 and it was a mad dash, or diamond members had some early access.


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> They dropped on 4/20 and it was a mad dash, or diamond members had some early access.


Beating my head against the wall. I should of asked for testers instead of nuggets like everyone else. Well let the best internet connection win I suppose.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2018)

*Amos Otis Well-Known Member*
New
2nd C n C untopped @79 days


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?

Of greenpoint I have:
Hibernate
OBS flowering now
Jelly Pie flowering now
Blizzard bush
Cooks n Chem
The deputy
Cackleberry
Chinook haze
Texas Butter vegging now


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?
> 
> Of greenpoint I have:
> Hibernate
> ...


I'm interested in the jelly pie and those blizzard bush nugs on the GPS web page looked gorgeous.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Im going through emails now.

Apparently since i got my packs at auction 
Im being credited with nuggets.

Which is better then a stick in the eye and technically its fair

but kinda sucks 
That my 2 packs just turned into1 unless i get lucky again and use them at the reverse auction.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?
> 
> Of greenpoint I have:
> Hibernate
> ...


cookies and chem,raindance is what i wanna see.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?
> 
> Of greenpoint I have:
> Hibernate
> ...


I wana see more on the deputy And cackleberry


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

I only have room for 6. Idk if I should do 6 of one. Or 2 cackleberry 2 deputy and 2 c n c or 3 and 3


----------



## dandyrandy (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I wana see more on the deputy And cackleberry


The Cackle pheno I got was pure cherry. Nice the deputy is about dry. I'll grow the cackle again. Not sure on the deputy yet. I'll know in a few days. I haven't found anything I've gotten from gu I wouldn't grow again though.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm interested in the jelly pie and those blizzard bush nugs on the GPS web page looked gorgeous.


I have a jelly pie in flower now. And several clones of it. I popped 5 got 1 female. But she smells amazing. Only flowering her in a 2gal smartpot to see how the smoke is. If she's good I'll run some clones of her in 5gal radicle bags.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> The Cackle pheno I got was pure cherry. Nice the deputy is about dry. I'll grow the cackle again. Not sure on the deputy yet. I'll know in a few days. I haven't found anything I've gotten from gu I wouldn't grow again though.


Any pics of the cackleberry


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> cookies and chem,raindance is what i wanna see.


I didn't grab raindance. I have so many beans it' unreal. Every time I buy more. I'm like oh man I gotta run some of those asap. Then 19 months later I find them. And I'm like damn I already popped something else bc I forgot about those. Or I take too many clones and don't have room.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> The Cackle pheno I got was pure cherry. Nice the deputy is about dry. I'll grow the cackle again. Not sure on the deputy yet. I'll know in a few days. I haven't found anything I've gotten from gu I wouldn't grow again though.


Well i got cnc,Purple badlands, evergreen and blizzard bush in veg now so this will be my first run with gps gear

So hopefully they dont make me rwgret the many packs i have waiting to go lol

But ive grown a liltlle bit from a lot of breeders and feww keep me coming back for seconds so we shall see whats up  i like the sounds of that cackleberry and was hoping for a strawberry pheno in the deputy


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

Was the purple punch a part of this whole fiasco with unknown genetics?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Was the purple punch a part of this whole fiasco with unknown genetics?


All the s1s i belevive


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> All the s1s i belevive


This sucks, guess I'll be sending in my support email.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well i got cnc,Purple badlands, evergreen and blizzard bush in veg now so this will be my first run with gps gear
> 
> So hopefully they dont make me rwgret the many packs i have waiting to go lol
> 
> But ive grown a liltlle bit from a lot of breeders and feww keep me coming back for seconds so we shall see whats up  i like the sounds of that cackleberry and was hoping for a strawberry pheno in the deputy


I have a close friend that run evergreen. It was a really.nice looking plant. The smell wasn't very loud in the bag. But the second you smushed a bud or tore one apart it stunk up the whole place. Growing he said it didn' really have a smell. But smoke taste was nice with a good cure. Decent buzz.


----------



## whytewidow (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Was the purple punch a part of this whole fiasco with unknown genetics?


Every s1 is not what it's suppose to be. I'm gonna call my buddy this evening and try to get some info on adam.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2018)

Contacted Greenpoint this morning and this evening everything is right. I opted for some of the testers and I’m more then happy. Thanks again ~GU.


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Every s1 is not what it's suppose to be. I'm gonna call my buddy this evening and try to get some info on adam.


I tried to do stuff with him through PayPal and I have his info on there. I'm sure it's all bogus info though.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a close friend that run evergreen. It was a really.nice looking plant. The smell wasn't very loud in the bag. But the second you smushed a bud or tore one apart it stunk up the whole place. Growing he said it didn' really have a smell. But smoke taste was nice with a good cure. Decent buzz.


Like my scotts mom.everytime I run it I remember why when I start to smell it.it is truly the strongest smell of.any plant I've ever run.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Contacted Greenpoint this morning and this evening everything is right. I opted for some of the testers and I’m more then happy. Thanks again ~GU.


Yeah he is doing that.makes sense to replace with testers instead of losing his inventory.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Every s1 is not what it's suppose to be. I'm gonna call my buddy this evening and try to get some info on adam.


There is no Adam the dude was a phony.multiple people got fucked on several ends.this was a hit and run job


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Hickock Haze #2
Curing up.
Smells chemmy and a little fruity.
Reminds me of 
Nirvana Ice x Nirvana AK 48


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah he is doing that.makes sense to replace with testers instead of losing his inventory.


And I’m all about it. Honestly I was more excited about the testers then the S1s to start. I only got the s1s when I was unable to get any testers. I can’t wait to show off some Pebble Pusher.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> All the s1s i belevive


 I got purple punch S1s on April 3rd
So these are supposedly bunk.as well ?


----------



## Rivendell (May 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> And I’m all about it. Honestly I was more excited about the testers then the S1s to start. I only got the s1s when I was unable to get any testes. I can’t wait to show off some Pebble Pusher.



Hi i am 13 and still laughing about your testes problem....shouldn't have been that funny but it was.


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I got purple punch S1s on April 3rd
> So these are supposedly bunk.as well ?


I emailed them just in case.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Hi i am 13 and still laughing about your testes problem....shouldn't have been that funny but it was.


edited for r


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> I emailed them just in case.


I did the same just emailed.
Im in no rush man I'm only a small player in this it' only one pack of S1s I brought.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> And I’m all about it. Honestly I was more excited about the testers then the S1s to start. I only got the s1s when I was unable to get any testers. I can’t wait to show off some Pebble Pusher.


You "lucky" Nug you! The testers never even flashed on my computer screen, and it was over. lol


----------



## klx (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I got purple punch S1s on April 3rd
> So these are supposedly bunk.as well ?


Bunk. They are fakes. Email and get your refund, credit or whatever, they are sorting everyone out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4137543 Hickock Haze #2
> Curing up.
> Smells chemmy and a little fruity.
> Reminds me of
> Nirvana Ice x Nirvana AK 48


how long did she go?


----------



## dandyrandy (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well i got cnc,Purple badlands, evergreen and blizzard bush in veg now so this will be my first run with gps gear
> 
> So hopefully they dont make me rwgret the many packs i have waiting to go lol
> 
> But ive grown a liltlle bit from a lot of breeders and feww keep me coming back for seconds so we shall see whats up  i like the sounds of that cackleberry and was hoping for a strawberry pheno in the deputy


I grow a PB every run. I just found some popcorn on the deputy that was dry enough to grind and burn. It seems to be a dawg leaner with very light strawberry. Nice and smooth. Spacey. The dawg overpowers this pheno. Only one so far. Next round I will try again. I'm also looking for a strawberry. The strawberry cough I miss. But this is excellent.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

klx said:


> Bunk. They are fakes. Email and get your refund, credit or whatever, they are sorting everyone out.


No probs just done that.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I grow a PB every run. I just found some popcorn on the deputy that was dry enough to grind and burn. It seems to be a dawg leaner with very light strawberry. Nice and smooth. Spacey. The dawg overpowers this pheno. Only one so far. Next round I will try again. I'm also looking for a strawberry. The strawberry cough I miss. But this is excellent.


Nice


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You "lucky" Nug you! The testers never even flashed on my computer screen, and it was over. lol


I got lucky enough to score legend of x stardawg just waiting for a email to say they shipped like the others are saying
It helped I live in aust was a midnite drop here had a couple choices to choose from


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm interested in the jelly pie and those blizzard bush nugs on the GPS web page looked gorgeous.





LubdaNugs said:


> And I’m all about it. Honestly I was more excited about the testers then the S1s to start. I only got the s1s when I was unable to get any testers. I can’t wait to show off some Pebble Pusher.


I'm with that! I'd rather have the testers than the S1's. I bought'em, but was never that excited. I'm good now. That other stuff, all in the past.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 17, 2018)

GPS took care of me. Replaced my lemon trees with Cackleberry. 

I'm more than pleased and appreciate what @Gu~ and the team did to rectify the situation. 

Great customer service like always. Even with a much more difficult overall situation.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I wana see more on the deputy And cackleberry


And Jelly Pie.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> GPS took care of me. Replaced my lemon trees with Cackleberry.
> 
> I'm more than pleased and appreciate what @Gu~ and the team did to rectify the situation.
> 
> Great customer service like always. Even with a much more difficult overall situation.


I do like the cherry deisel. Expands like the old strawberry cough.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

This is why i love Greenpoint Point Seeds! 
Every buisness runs into issues its how those issues are handled that matter 

I traded mine for testers too .
Hopefully they won't turn out hermy


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> how long did she go?


60 days of 12/12
I take my stuff a little early because it's personal. The trichromes were milky but no amber really. With proper training of the plant I could have killed it. This round will be 3 gallon pot monster cropped clones. Sea of green.
I need another light, 315 cmh


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If I hit use nuggets. And it deducts it. Then if I hit say Insta it removes my nuggets and then just takes off the 5 or 10% whatever it is. And Riu code doesn' work now. I just tried on cowboy kush at 22 bucks said it was invalid


Not sure man. It had my nuggets already selected as usual, and then I typed "rollitup" in the coupon box and it worked. I double checked to make sure they were both applied and it was. The cash discount came last. I am using a desktop computer and not the app, if that makes any difference?

I want to see you run the hibernate. Have not seen much if any of that one.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> This is why i love Greenpoint Point Seeds! View attachment 4137552
> Every buisness runs into issues its how those issues are handled that matter
> 
> I traded mine for testers too .
> Hopefully they won't turn out hermy


That's what's up..which ones did u get


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Word


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4137557
> Word


Wow.....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> I grow a PB every run. I just found some popcorn on the deputy that was dry enough to grind and burn. It seems to be a dawg leaner with very light strawberry. Nice and smooth. Spacey. The dawg overpowers this pheno. Only one so far. Next round I will try again. I'm also looking for a strawberry. The strawberry cough I miss. But this is excellent.


Thats good , I have 5 going strong of the purple badlands well 6 but one decapped itself and im suprisingly nursing it along

I was suprised as hell when i saw it took root !

I must have just caught it right after it decapped itself haha i think its a clone now lmao


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4137557
> Word


Nice,that was quick haha


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

2 phenos of the Deputy.
Nice yield about 8 oz per plant.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Nice,that was quick haha


Quick as fuck

They made right by me i might even send em some more real money again for some Sundance and copper chem my last ones i want


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> 2 phenos of the Deputy.
> Nice yield about 8 oz per plant.
> View attachment 4137558 View attachment 4137559


Monsters


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

I


Cold$moke said:


> Quick as fuck


 I wish I would have held out for testers.
It's all good. The one I want the most will be a success and come up for sale.
Ecto cooler x stardawg


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I
> 
> I wish I would have held out for testers.
> It's all good. The one I want the most will be a success and come up for sale.
> Ecto cooler x stardawg


I've never grown any of Seeds Of Compassion's gear.
I'm curious about the Ecto Cooler.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 17, 2018)

Im really glad that the people affected by this mishap appear to be happy with the outcome  Seems like theyre handling things appropriately and am happy u guys r happy! For the record I *never *had anything against GPS, I just really empathized with those going thru a hard time. Taking a step back it now appears as though I should have attempted to take a more sympathetic approach with GPS.

now.. lets get back 2 growin that dank!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

It was a hard decision to make haha and i didnt wana take to long to make it !


I definitely wanted the sundae driver from the last tester drop.

And the fpog just sounds awsome as long as its not a hermy like the other fpogs ive been seeing.


I wish i could have one of each on the list haha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Im really glad that the people affected by this mishap appear to be happy with the outcome  Seems like theyre handling things appropriately and am happy u guys r happy! For the record I *never *had anything against GPS, I just really empathized with those going thru a hard time. Taking a step back it now appears as though I should have attempted to take a more sympathetic approach with GPS.
> 
> now.. lets get back 2 growin that dank!


Thats why i was waiting to see how they handled it before i strung em up 

Anger level falling,falling, falling ..... gone .


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 17, 2018)

Here is a Deputy I grew out. Banner leaning pheno. Strawberry yogurt all the way through. Taken at 65 days.


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never grown any of Seeds Of Compassion's gear.
> I'm curious about the Ecto Cooler.


Lots of Stardawg in the Chickasaw Cooler
I think the high may be the one I am looking for by the descriotions


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4137557
> Word


Lucky bastard! 
I settled on nuggets, fuck!


----------



## jbgrower (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4137557
> Word


Nice choices! Ill definitely be watching for those grows!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky bastard!
> I settled on nuggets, fuck!


Dont you worry 

As a plus from living in the same area you know ill have cuts


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I believe so, however, there is a huge red pop up warning/agreement, to any users who try to make a purchase, which warns of the problems with cards and reiterates that cash is king.
> I just grabbed Full Moon Fever for $17.50 out of the door, lol, after nuggets, coupon code and cash discounts!



that's great... glad Gu has addressed all these issues...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Nice choices! Ill definitely be watching for those grows!


Ima start mine in 4 weeks.both packs.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

jbgrower said:


> Nice choices! Ill definitely be watching for those grows!


If i dont post here

Heres a link to my horrible treatment of plants lol https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/

Just started a big round of gps ,chuckers paradise, and shorelineog gear


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ima start mine in 4 weeks.both packs.


Some how me and this ass hole chose the same 
Testers go figure


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky bastard!
> I settled on nuggets, fuck!


You throw so much gear

I guarantee all it would take is an email and youd be switched ..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Dont you worry
> 
> As a plus from living in the same area you know ill have cuts


907 fist bump!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Some how me and this ass hole chose the same
> Testers go figure


Literally within 10.minutes of each other.
May the best man win haha.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 17, 2018)

Testers just shipped...

Bx2
Bounty Hunter
Pebble Pusher

Which to pop first....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Fuck i dont think i can till i thin the heard some lmao


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Im really glad that the people affected by this mishap appear to be happy with the outcome  Seems like theyre handling things appropriately and am happy u guys r happy! For the record I *never *had anything against GPS, I just really empathized with those going thru a hard time. Taking a step back it now appears as though I should have attempted to take a more sympathetic approach with GPS.
> 
> now.. lets get back 2 growin that dank!



Yeah, there were a lot of people really upset. I rarely chime in, and wanted to say something earlier than I did about GU making it all right, although the heads were still on fire and figured everyone needed some time to cool down. 
Of course some didn’t wanna hear it when some of us did chime in. lol
Hey, it takes all kinds, and I certainly understand the frustration. lol. 

I said the other day that this could all be a good deal (blessing in disguise) for Gu after all gets settled. More people will see first hand how he treats his people. He strives to good by his customers....at least as far as I have ever been able to tell. 
I just wish there were more people like Gu out in this world.


----------



## Little Dog (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Some how me and this ass hole chose the same
> Testers go figure


Hahahahahaha! Sorry man! That's so funny, I laughed out loud!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Literally within 10.minutes of each other.
> May the best man win haha.
> 
> View attachment 4137569


Hard to compete with your setup haha

Like trying to race a focus against a shelby

Im still waiting for the hilbilly battle royal lol
That old fucker going to come in with some outdoor monster haha


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 17, 2018)

cool, my Dreamcatcher replacements have shipped...

thanks Gu...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

I completely forgot my fucking manners in my excitement 

*Thanks Gu~*

Mabey ill lift my skirt and show all the pretty gps stuff i got going for ya


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hard to compete with your setup haha
> 
> Like trying to race a focus against a shelby
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I'll believe it when I see it


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lucky bastard!
> I settled on nuggets, fuck!


I got a lot of genetics I can run now.
Plus all the chucking
I am set for a bit and let the masses find the fire.
You have been an inspiration for me to keep looking in the packs.


----------



## the gnome (May 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Contacted Greenpoint this morning and this evening everything is right. I opted for some of the testers and I’m more then happy. Thanks again ~GU.


I was more than happy to take the same route,
there were some tasty choices in them testers.
when i saw the list of testers a few pages back earlier I saw the FPOG and
thought there's no chance i'll even get close to snagging a pak of those
and now..... it's FPOG and sundae stallion.

this will work out very well, for the that were bitten by the S1's.
heck! for that matter even those that didn't even buy any S1s 
but were the loudest haters should be ok with it


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Gu just went from zero to hero.smart to let everyone cool off than make shit right.gotta give the ol chap some credit


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

Not a Dank pic but it’s GPS
Wet the beans on April 23 , so about 3weeks
Topped today, and going to 12/12 for sex 
Hickok Haze


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got a lot of genetics I can run now.
> Plus all the chucking
> I am set for a bit and let the masses find the fire.
> You have been an inspiration for me to keep looking in the packs.


Thanks tatonka.
I've got a chuck garden going ATM and no cuts or seeds started. I'm just collecting for now.
I'm excited for my chuck fest.
I've hit Copper Chem, 2 Jelly Pie phenos and 2 different Lucky 7s with an early Chuck of mine, (Golden Glue x Dogtrap) that I've named 
Goblins Gold.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks tatonka.
> I've got a chuck garden going ATM and no cuts or seeds started. I'm just collecting for now.
> I'm excited for my chuck fest.
> I've hit Copper Chem, 2 Jelly Pie phenos and 2 different Lucky 7s with an early Chuck of mine, (Golden Glue x Dogtrap) that I've named
> Goblins Gold.


Now thats a sick name for a strain


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks tatonka.
> I've got a chuck garden going ATM and no cuts or seeds started. I'm just collecting for now.
> I'm excited for my chuck fest.
> I've hit Copper Chem, 2 Jelly Pie phenos and 2 different Lucky 7s with an early Chuck of mine, (Golden Glue x Dogtrap) that I've named
> Goblins Gold.


Yes!!!!!!


----------



## klx (May 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Testers just shipped...
> 
> Bx2
> Bounty Hunter
> ...


Bx2, you never know, you might find your own male, start your own seed bank


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 17, 2018)

klx said:


> Bx2, you never know, you might find your own male, start your own seed bank


Or just Chuck for the fun of it


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

Did anyone ever grow out that SHAQ CANDY - (Alien Rock Candy x 1992 Florida OG Kush) released last year?
I was bummed not to get any but I just bought a pack of the Alien Rock Candy @ auction on IG and was curious how she does.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did anyone ever grow out that SHAQ CANDY - (Alien Rock Candy x 1992 Florida OG Kush) released last year?
> I was bummed not to get any but I just bought a pack of the Alien Rock Candy @ auction on IG and was curious how she does.


Are they the real deal lol u know how ig is now


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Shit grows good around these parts.ima run them testers as soon as this shit clears out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 17, 2018)

Cackleberry and Pebble pusher are my replacement choices.


----------



## morgwar (May 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i am going to use a sample of greenleaf megacrop i have coming in the mail. probably try veg and bloom after that and then use the better of the two. megacrop is cheaper though.


Megacrop is some good sh!t . 
I'm having a great grow with it now, pretty hard to overfeed and fool proof.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 17, 2018)

Gu is a genious,gotta give it to him.posting that tester flyer with the meth head cowboy,now everyone getting replacements of shit he was gonna give out for free and people calling us lucky for landing them.
This seed game is crazy as Johnny cash sitting under some bushes eating cake


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Are they the real deal lol u know how ig is now


I hope so, but it's an older style pack, without the security of newer packs.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Shit grows good around these parts.ima run them testers as soon as this shit clears out.
> 
> View attachment 4137625


Nah ill run the testers you run your wedding cake so i can get some s1's


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nah ill run the testers you run your wedding cake so i can get some s1's


This shit is hilarious


----------



## morgwar (May 17, 2018)

I hope things are better at home @Gu!
When you get a moment I'm hoping to here more about your stardawg bx1 tester. 
The ghost og sounds like a good outcross. I know you were kidding but have you done any work with copper?
I'm probably barking up the wrong tree but as you know that is a serious strain and I really think stardawg needs a successor when the day comes.


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?
> 
> Of greenpoint I have:
> Hibernate
> ...


Blizzard Bush


----------



## bighitter420 (May 17, 2018)

Greenpoint customer service is second to none. They aways have been very courteous and professional to deal with and this was no exception.
Im very satisfied with the resolution. 

Now just have to wait for the testers to arrive.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

morgwar said:


> I hope things are better at home @Gu!
> When you get a moment I'm hoping to here more about your stardawg bx1 tester.
> The ghost og sounds like a good outcross. I know you were kidding but have you done any work with copper?
> I'm probably barking up the wrong tree but as you know that is a serious strain and I really think stardawg needs a successor when the day comes.


I seem to recall that there were some Copper Chem crosses released (testers?), a couple of years ago. I never heard anything about them.


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I seem to recall that there were some Copper Chem crosses released (testers?), a couple of years ago. I never heard anything about them.


I'd love to see those


----------



## Oblazer (May 17, 2018)

So I have a question for whoever knows .. what does this Stardawg stud look like and how does Gu keep it making enough pollen for all these crosses . I've always heard of mothers being kept for years , is it the same way with a male ? Keep it in veg forever and take cuts off it ? Just thinking out loud


----------



## tatonka (May 17, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> So I have a question for whoever knows .. what does this Stardawg stud look like and how does Gu keep it making enough pollen for all these crosses . I've always heard of mothers being kept for years , is it the same way with a male ? Keep it in veg forever and take cuts off it ? Just thinking out loud


----------



## Bakersfield (May 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I'd love to see those


I think I copied this from page 8 of this thread.
There a wealth of knowledge in these early pages.


----------



## Illicitmango (May 17, 2018)

I want something grape smelling and tasting.


----------



## Lurpin (May 17, 2018)

Illicitmango said:


> I want something grape smelling and tasting.


I second that. I haven't grown them, but maybe someone who has will chime in. From the descriptions, jelly pie, and doc holiday may be grape like. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Illicitmango (May 17, 2018)

Yeah I really want those 2, and a couple others, but they're out of stock


----------



## klx (May 17, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> So I have a question for whoever knows .. what does this Stardawg stud look like and how does Gu keep it making enough pollen for all these crosses . I've always heard of mothers being kept for years , is it the same way with a male ? Keep it in veg forever and take cuts off it ? Just thinking out loud


I dont know what it looks like but you can keep it forever, just clone it and flower it, clone it and flower it, forever and ever amen.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

the seeds that went through the washer and dryer are still good!


----------



## the gnome (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> the seeds that went through the washer and dryer are still good!
> View attachment 4137688


an Alien Cross by chance?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> the seeds that went through the washer and dryer are still good!
> View attachment 4137688


i knew they’d be ok,


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

the gnome said:


> an Alien Cross by chance?


It was a pack of GPS "Lemon Tree S1" - left it in the pocket and it went for a spin, somehow they survived because the dryer was set to the lowest heat setting


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 18, 2018)

THT said:


> It was a pack of GPS "Lemon Tree S1" - left it in the pocket and it went for a spin, somehow they survived because the dryer was set to the lowest heat setting


Wanna make it interesting?
I’ll toss my pack of LT into the wash n dry (dry on high for way too long) I bet they are all ok,
As long as that pack is sealed , there’s enough insolation,( wet clothes, in a pocket , in a foil bag, in a plastic case ) the inturnal temp will never be more then a hot day at best , if the bag was leaking at all the humidity would cook them .


----------



## Lurpin (May 18, 2018)

THT said:


> It was a pack of GPS "Lemon Tree S1" - left it in the pocket and it went for a spin, somehow they survived because the dryer was set to the lowest heat setting


Keep us posted on these seeds. I was kinda excited to try them until everything happened.


----------



## Goats22 (May 18, 2018)

will laugh if after all of this people start finding killer females in those packs.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

My s1s got donated to seed experiments lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> will laugh if after all of this people start finding killer females in those packs.


Too soon


----------



## Goats22 (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Too soon


LOL

i am not holding my breath.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well since I pulled both mimosa and 3 dosidos. Guess ima pop some more beans. What does everyone want grown out?
> 
> Of greenpoint I have:
> Hibernate
> ...


Cackleberry, the deputy


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 18, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Megacrop is some good sh!t .
> I'm having a great grow with it now, pretty hard to overfeed and fool proof.


I am getting some copper around the leaf veins running mega in veg at 5 grams per gallon. think I am going to drop it a little on my next change.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 18, 2018)

THT said:


> the seeds that went through the washer and dryer are still good!
> View attachment 4137688


That is freaking awesome! congrats and good luck!


----------



## dstroy (May 18, 2018)

morgwar said:


> Megacrop is some good sh!t .
> I'm having a great grow with it now, pretty hard to overfeed and fool proof.


I love it. Works great for me too. Cheap and easy.


----------



## whytewidow (May 18, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Not sure man. It had my nuggets already selected as usual, and then I typed "rollitup" in the coupon box and it worked. I double checked to make sure they were both applied and it was. The cash discount came last. I am using a desktop computer and not the app, if that makes any difference?
> 
> I want to see you run the hibernate. Have not seen much if any of that one.


Hahaha that's what I popped. Hibernate and c n c 3 of each


----------



## klx (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hahaha that's what I popped. Hibernate and c n c 3 of each


Great, I have been eyeing the Hibernate, I reckon the people round here would love it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 18, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I am getting some copper around the leaf veins running mega in veg at 5 grams per gallon. think I am going to drop it a little on my next change.


I find it lacks M 
I add Epstein salts ,
My 1st run , PBK doesn’t like it , 
C99 does , 

Back for buck it’s good stuff .


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I find it lacks M
> I add Epstein salts ,
> My 1st run , PBK doesn’t like it ,
> C99 does ,
> ...


How much epsom salts are you adding? 1g per gallon? Throughout the whole cycle?


----------



## Goats22 (May 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I find it lacks M
> I add Epstein salts ,
> My 1st run , PBK doesn’t like it ,
> C99 does ,
> ...


i saw people mention for this coco growers as well. it was noted that you might want to grab a bag of their cal-mag if so. i will just use some liquid cal-mag if i feel it's needed. also have epsom i can use.


----------



## whytewidow (May 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I find it lacks M
> I add Epstein salts ,
> My 1st run , PBK doesn’t like it ,
> C99 does ,
> ...


I run megacrop and mammoth p. Greenleaf sent me some of their. Pk booster. And he told they are changing it a little bit. They send me bags of it.. I did the first complete run with it. I have like 200lbs of it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 18, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> How much epsom salts are you adding? 1g per gallon? Throughout the whole cycle?


Bout that
10ml per 5-5.5 gallons
Edit ... I do that about once a week


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I run megacrop and mammoth p. Greenleaf sent me some of their. Pk booster. And he told they are changing it a little bit. They send me bags of it.. I did the first complete run with it. I have like 200lbs of it.


They gave me a very good deal on a 22pound bag , because the free sample would be useless for me
It’s seems good , but not finished a flowering run yet , still 2weeks to go, I can see the buds on PBK are smaller then normal, but I didn’t do a very good test because I used 2 c99 phenos n PBK, the c99 wants more n more the PBK wants less n less (wasn’t expecting that) was adding microbes, but don’t know if I’m going to continue, I should tho cause they are free .

I will do a better test soon, I do like it in veg.
I mix it up for the big girls then water it down for each stage
So simple, saves me time .


----------



## dandyrandy (May 18, 2018)

After a wake and bake with the deputy it will heighten paranoia...


----------



## macsnax (May 18, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> After a wake and bake with the deputy it will heighten paranoia...


Bruce banner can do that to me.


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Well, I hate to say it, but out of the 14 S1 seeds I popped, I have 5, possibly 6 males. I cant confirm the 6th yet as it was about 2 weeks behind the rest of the group due to being a runt in the beginning, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I'm not intending to stir the drama pot here, just reporting my experience.
> 
> 1-2/6 Wedding Cake, 3/6 Mimosa, and 1/2 Purple Punch are male. And I'm talking ball sacks on every node, no female preflowers anywhere. This is pretty disappointing, but I will continue on to see if these remaining females are worth a damn.. Gu said these seeds were all tested and had pics of the supposed test run. That was either a lie or whoever tested them lied about their findings or just plain didn't test them.
> 
> ...


Well I was wondering all of my mimosa are male, I suspected it when they grew straight up like a weed with 6in internodes... If I had time/room I would collect some pollen but it's not in the cards right now....


----------



## nc208 (May 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Well I was wondering all of my mimosa are male, I suspected it when they grew straight up like a weed with 6in internodes... If I had time/room I would collect some pollen but it's not in the cards right now....


What would be the point? Without knowing what the parent is it will be mystery pollen.


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sometimes the cbd needs to be upped and given a bit longer in the system, especially in regards to the cause being inflammation. But for severe pain, and or as replacement for opiods or other painkillers, equal parts cbd to thc seems to be the key. In some end of lifers I know this is in fact why they love strong edibles or "shatter" type extracts.
> Cheers


You are spot on IMO, takes 3 days min for the oils to start helping, straight cbd needs a "boost" of thc to be really effective on my pain, the GP cbd is the best I have encountered to date, all those with minor aches who tried the GP oil received some level of relief..


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What would be the point? Without knowing what the parent is it will be mystery pollen.


You have a very valid point nc, but the stem rub gives an amazing scent and it has very vigorous growth...


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Watch them turn out to be ditch hemp Autoflowers haha,I mean is anyone wondering why these plants are showing sex so soon.Wonder what the nose is on a stem rub.That can say alot.


My mimosas stem rub is a very heavy citrus scent, grew vigorously straight up, they showed ball sacks 5 days after putting in the flower room.. So bummed...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2018)

So, yesterday I received a call from Portland Oregon. When I checked my voicemail it was from Phylos Bioscience, inquiring about how my growing season is going. 
I must have given them my # when I registered over there a few months ago.
I have spent a bit of time looking at the strain universe on there site.
I bring this up because Phylos Bioscience offers a kit that tells you the sex of the seed. It ain't cheap, but if you just have to know, they will help.

On another note. What happens if you find a male, not just any male, but a Mr Universe qualifying male and you run him through a battery of stress tests.
I.e., light leaks, high ferts, high and low temps, root cropping etc. 
Once you've found this male to be as solid as a statue, with not even one girly pistil and then you administer STS to him and force him to sit and pee. Would the S1's of this Male be 100% male?

I'm sure you know where I'm going with this.


----------



## The Pipe (May 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did anyone ever grow out that SHAQ CANDY - (Alien Rock Candy x 1992 Florida OG Kush) released last year?
> I was bummed not to get any but I just bought a pack of the Alien Rock Candy @ auction on IG and was curious how she does.


I didn't but someone somewhere posted about it being excellent


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> You have a very valid point nc, but the stem rub gives an amazing scent and it has very vigorous growth...


I noticed this too. On the males and females.


----------



## dubekoms (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I run megacrop and mammoth p. Greenleaf sent me some of their. Pk booster. And he told they are changing it a little bit. They send me bags of it.. I did the first complete run with it. I have like 200lbs of it.


mega crop is good shit. Do you know what they're changing about the recipe?


----------



## legalcanada (May 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So, yesterday I received a call from Portland Oregon. When I checked my voicemail it was from Phylos Bioscience, inquiring about how my growing season is going.
> I must have given them my # when I registered over there a few months ago.
> I have spent a bit of time looking at the strain universe on there site.
> I bring this up because Phylos Bioscience offers a kit that tells you the sex of the seed. It ain't cheap, but if you just have to know, they will help.
> ...


you can't reverse a male. you can prevent male flowers from forming with some products, but it won't make female flowers, those products only useful for preventing hermies


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> So, yesterday I received a call from Portland Oregon. When I checked my voicemail it was from Phylos Bioscience, inquiring about how my growing season is going.
> I must have given them my # when I registered over there a few months ago.
> I have spent a bit of time looking at the strain universe on there site.
> I bring this up because Phylos Bioscience offers a kit that tells you the sex of the seed. It ain't cheap, but if you just have to know, they will help.
> ...


I dont think it works like this.sts or CS blocks ethylene production in whatever part of the plant you put it on and forces the female to produce sacks.i dont think you can force a male into a female.im not a scientist and someone may have a more scientific answer but I'm pretty sure this is how it works


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Gu just went from zero to hero.smart to let everyone cool off than make shit right.gotta give the ol chap some credit


Yeah seed groupies are tempermental women.


legalcanada said:


> you can't reverse a male. you can prevent male flowers from forming with some products, but it won't make female flowers, those products only useful for preventing hermies


You can definitely reverse males and it is a great method to figure out what exactly you are working with for breeding.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=99597


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> you can't reverse a male. you can prevent male flowers from forming with some products, but it won't make female flowers, those products only useful for preventing hermies


Hmm, I think I've read you can.



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah seed groupies are tempermental women.
> 
> 
> You can definitely reverse males and it is a great method to figure out what exactly you are working with for breeding.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i saw people mention for this coco growers as well. it was noted that you might want to grab a bag of their cal-mag if so. i will just use some liquid cal-mag if i feel it's needed. also have epsom i can use.


The thing is the Cal levels are where they should be. The magnesium is low. By using a cal/mag your introducing more nitrogen(which is already high for flowering) and unneeded calcium. Right? Sorry this is a ? In statement form the grammer nazis here are going to slaughter me.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah seed groupies are tempermental women.
> 
> 
> You can definitely reverse males and it is a great method to figure out what exactly you are working with for breeding.
> ...


Very interesting.only makes sense if you can block females from ethylene than there is a substance that can do the same for males.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I run megacrop and mammoth p. Greenleaf sent me some of their. Pk booster. And he told they are changing it a little bit. They send me bags of it.. I did the first complete run with it. I have like 200lbs of it.


The hang up im having with this "fix" is your adjusting to more accurate npk ratios for flowering (the good) but still have excessive nitrogen within those ratios unless you cut back on the recommended dosage (lowering all macro and micro nutrient levels including the N) and add the pk booster. But then all of the chelated minerals, cal, mag, etc are running at lower (less desirable) levels. Theres quite a bit of research that has found excessive nitrogen decreases yield in crops but doesnt always show burn. Im using MC this go around for the first time but am now thinking i might have to use another nut for weeks 4 on for maximization in future rotations. Only time will tell i guess.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I seem to recall that there were some Copper Chem crosses released (testers?), a couple of years ago. I never heard anything about them.


I 'hear' there should be some copper cowbell, copper ice, copper orgi, copper raspberry, copper orange snax, copper copper and others showing up on the 'ol Ponderosa in a couple of months.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I 'hear' there should be some copper cowbell, copper ice, copper orgi, copper raspberry, copper orange snax, copper copper and others showing up on the 'ol Ponderosa in a couple of months.


Perfect timing


----------



## legalcanada (May 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah seed groupies are tempermental women.
> 
> 
> You can definitely reverse males and it is a great method to figure out what exactly you are working with for breeding.
> ...


thanks for sharing that


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I 'hear' there should be some copper cowbell, copper ice, copper orgi, copper raspberry, copper orange snax, copper copper and others showing up on the 'ol Ponderosa in a couple of months.


So Copper Chem is the new Stardawg for wild west crosses? 
I'm confused...


----------



## dandyrandy (May 18, 2018)

I agree, perfect timing. Save my social security money...


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2018)

Whatever they use to reverse males is discussed on the potcast episode featuring Nspecta. Floral something or another. Matt Riot says something on his episode as well. I cant remember for shit.


----------



## Doc13 (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So Copper Chem is the new Stardawg for wild west crosses?
> I'm confused...


I believe the Stardawg IS the Wild West series. I think those would be the start of a new series?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2018)

Yee Haw! Found me a stud! 
This male is easily the best looking plant in the entire pack of Bodega Bubblegum. 
Stem rub is bubblegum with subtle chem undertones -- exactly what I wanted! 
And get this... I topped the thing a few weeks ago and it grew back! 
This plant is special.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So Copper Chem is the new Stardawg for wild west crosses?
> I'm confused...


I think the ones you are referring to are someone's personal pollen chuck.


----------



## THT (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So Copper Chem is the new Stardawg for wild west crosses?
> I'm confused...


I believe these are Amos' s personal crosses, I could be wrong.


----------



## Lurpin (May 18, 2018)

How it works is, the silver is small enough to penetrate into the cell and bind with the copper in the plant tissue. Copper stimulates the female hormone. What if you just gave a male lots of copper?


----------



## Trich_holmes (May 18, 2018)

Florel is the stuff to reverse males. Knew it was something floral related.


----------



## dstroy (May 18, 2018)

Trich_holmes said:


> Florel is the stuff to reverse males. Knew it was something floral related.


ethephon

It's been in several products marketed to stop plants from herming. Dutch masters reverse.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yee Haw! Found me a stud!
> This male is easily the best looking plant in the entire pack of Bodega Bubblegum.
> Stem rub is bubblegum with subtle chem undertones -- exactly what I wanted!
> And get this... I topped the thing a few weeks ago and it grew back!
> ...


I just used a Bodega male that had a sweet bubble gum smell. Dusted just a few sites on Shmoe's Casey Jones and a BOG sour bubble


----------



## naiveCon (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yee Haw! Found me a stud!
> This male is easily the best looking plant in the entire pack of Bodega Bubblegum.
> Stem rub is bubblegum with subtle chem undertones -- exactly what I wanted!
> And get this... I topped the thing a few weeks ago and it grew back!
> ...


Nice !!

Every GP male that i have gotten has been outstanding...


----------



## Doc13 (May 18, 2018)

THT said:


> I believe these are Amos' s personal crosses, I could be wrong.


Awww damn, I was hoping that the Copper Raspberry was going to be widely available.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Awww damn, I was hoping that the Copper Raspberry was going to be widely available.


If there;s a bonanza of offspring, some will likely find ways to escape the ranch to those with good reps and available acreage.


----------



## Talamanca (May 18, 2018)

Cackleberry is citrus flavors, diesel and something else, the phenotype of the most pale medium is pure diesel, no fruit or citrus, the one on your left is my favorite, it is citric with some diesel, very tasty.


----------



## whytewidow (May 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> If there;s a bonanza of offspring, some will likely find ways to escape the ranch to those with good reps and available acreage.


Me me pick me lol


----------



## Lurrabq (May 18, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> mega crop is good shit. Do you know what they're changing about the recipe?


Think they are adding more mag. Needs it


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

Orange blossoms she’s sporting a Mohawk! Big as your arm picture doesn’t do it justice..


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

Mimosas sporting sacks... tossed them today.. been gone a week appears I am not alone..


----------



## Dustjesus (May 18, 2018)

Greenpoint came through. Sorted me fine on the s1 issue. Gonna pop some pebble and stallion when they arrive.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 18, 2018)

Now, if by chance all these S1's are just regular seed. I have to take a peek inside these packs and see if I can find a few keepers. I have 6 Mimosas and 3 Banana Kush and the 3 Wedding cakes. Decided I might keep the "pollen" off the Wedding Cake and experiment with it one day. As for the other 6 unopened packs. Will store them away for now.


----------



## Talamanca (May 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4137936
> Orange blossoms she’s sporting a Mohawk! Big as your arm picture doesn’t do it justice..


beautiful, haha reminds me of some bromeliads, (sisters of the pineapple), which can be seen by the tropics.


----------



## nobighurry (May 18, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Greenpoint came through. Sorted me fine on the s1 issue. Gonna pop some pebble and stallion when they arrive.


I been gone the nuts showed up while I was away, I am confident GP will take good care of me... I suspect it has caused GU far more headache then little ol me.. Just glad no pollen dropped only a few weeks left on the ladies in the room


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Now, if by chance all these S1's are just regular seed. I have to take a peek inside these packs and see if I can find a few keepers. I have 6 Mimosas and 3 Banana Kush and the 3 Wedding cakes. Decided I might keep the "pollen" off the Wedding Cake and experiment with it one day. As for the other 6 unopened packs. Will store them away for now.


i get the impression these are bunk genetics. not worth even growing. 

at least that is the way i read between the lines in this thread


----------



## whytewidow (May 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4137939
> Mimosas sporting sacks... tossed them today.. been gone a week appears I am not alone..


Ah the infamous Manmosa big foots little brother


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Me me pick me lol


If/when there's success, you groovy guys and gals that want to know will know. So keep your fan leaves crossed.

Tell ya what. Let's get the thread back to GPS, and sorry for being stoned and rude.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4137936
> Orange blossoms she’s sporting a Mohawk! Big as your arm picture doesn’t do it justice..


Looks like a polyploidy cola. I think that's the right word. Does that cola have a lot of extra sugar leaves?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Now, if by chance all these S1's are just regular seed. I have to take a peek inside these packs and see if I can find a few keepers. I have 6 Mimosas and 3 Banana Kush and the 3 Wedding cakes. Decided I might keep the "pollen" off the Wedding Cake and experiment with it one day. As for the other 6 unopened packs. Will store them away for now.


But can they even be labeled as wedding cakes?
Im being credited for my mimosa and pp

Does that mean i have mimosa males and pp males waiting?

Im not a bean trasher they will go in the garden before i put em in the trash lol

But i would call em mystery beans 

I dont know mabey someone in the loop can shed any light ?


----------



## the gnome (May 18, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Greenpoint came through. Sorted me fine on the s1 issue. Gonna pop some pebble and stallion when they arrive.


pebble pusher and stallion were my 1st 2 choices also Dusti, 
but after thinking on it I opted out the stallion for sky warden, 
that alien tech has a KO punch tyson can't match
my sky pilots were my 1st encounter with Alien's

lol, now i wish I would have picked up more than 2 S1s after seeing what I can get in the testers trade off


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> But can they even be labeled as wedding cakes?
> Im being credited for my mimosa and pp
> 
> Does that mean i have mimosa males and pp males waiting?
> ...


Absolutely can't be called Mimosa, Wedding cake or PP . If they are from bulk seeds who knows what they are. But I can tell you for sure that no seed company selling bulk has and of those crosses


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Absolutely can't be called Mimosa, Wedding cake or PP . If they are from bulk seeds who knows what they are. But I can tell you for sure that no seed company selling bulk has and of those crosses


probably hemp


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Absolutely can't be called Mimosa, Wedding cake or PP . If they are from bulk seeds who knows what they are. But I can tell you for sure that no seed company selling bulk has and of those crosses


Kinda what i was getting at as well.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> probably hemp


We could extract the CBD from that, lol.

BTW, if anyone has an interest in making Male S1's to use as gag gifts to your friends and family, use Ethephon on them. 
It will make those males reconsider which bathroom is acceptable to use.
Ethephon is readily available by the great folks at Bayer


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> We could extract the CBD from that, lol.
> 
> BTW, if anyone has an interest in making Male S1's to use as gag gifts to your friends and family, use Ethephon on them.
> It will make those males reconsider which bathroom is acceptable to use.
> ...



lol, that's wrong


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> pebble pusher and stallion were my 1st 2 choices also Dusti,
> but after thinking on it I opted out the stallion for sky warden,
> that alien tech has a KO punch tyson can't match
> my sky pilots were my 1st encounter with Alien's
> ...


lol maybe if you ask nice enough he would sell you a pack of testers for the same price as the S1s? .. it would be like your wish came true!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol maybe if you ask nice enough he would sell you a pack of testers for the same price as the S1s? .. it would be like your wish came true!!


The 1st round of those testers were only 29.00 when they became available for diamond tiered members...and FREE for those quick on the draw.
The 2nd round will undoubtedly be the same


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The 1st round of those testers were only 29.00 when they became available for diamond tiered members...and FREE for those quick on the draw.
> The 2nd round will undoubtedly be the same


ya i was just referring to little homie sayin he wished he bought more S1s to get the tester packs.. look like heat


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

the gnome said:


> pebble pusher and stallion were my 1st 2 choices also Dusti,
> but after thinking on it I opted out the stallion for sky warden,
> that alien tech has a KO punch tyson can't match
> my sky pilots were my 1st encounter with Alien's
> ...


The second round is coming right up. You still have a good chance at getting another pack for nothing more than the cost of shipping


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya i was just referring to little homie sayin he wished he bought more S1s to get the tester packs.. look like heat


Should be lots of fire indeed. I had a really hard time deciding what to pick.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 18, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> probably hemp


Damned if it doesn't act like Autos. There is a head on the cakes not quite as big as my thumb. I planted CNC and Tomahawk a few days before April 1st and the Cake as soon as I received them,. I will have to move them in a couple days or they will impregnated my "Blueberry Chem" and my "Chem" x "White Widow". I have some "Sour Diesel" clones in there too.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Should be lots of fire indeed. I had a really hard time deciding what to pick.


Whatd you get?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Should be lots of fire indeed. I had a really hard time deciding what to pick.


Gu never asked me if I wanted Testers.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The second round is coming right up. You still have a good chance at getting another pack for nothing more than the cost of shipping


My internet speed said fuck you last time


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My internet speed said fuck you last time


my internet speed says fuck you all the time


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My internet speed said fuck you last time





Sour Wreck said:


> my internet speed says fuck you all the time


I seem to recall it being a server overload on Greenpoints side.
We all broke the internet that morning.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

It broke cause my slow speeds clogged the line


----------



## nc208 (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Derrick83 (May 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu never asked me if I wanted Testers.


He said any pack GPS!!


----------



## vertnugs (May 18, 2018)

Did you guys that have been taken care of already use the contact us link at the site?

What email did you use?


----------



## nc208 (May 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu never asked me if I wanted Testers.


I don't think he asked anyone, some smart peeps hanging around here figured this one out.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I don't think he asked anyone, some smart peeps hanging around here figured this one out.


thats funny


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

Im so glad Gu dont deal with CC seeds anymore,I deleted them off IG.Always political bullshit post and no way to get in contact with them,I had a legitimate question about the Dirty Sister seeds i scored on the forum auction and they wont and dont respond to shit.
Anyone who ever orders a CC seed DO NOT ever expect an answer to any kind of question you might have


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Did you guys that have been taken care of already use the contact us link at the site?
> 
> What email did you use?


Help desk


----------



## klx (May 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Did you guys that have been taken care of already use the contact us link at the site?
> 
> What email did you use?


[email protected]

I really dont understand people wanting to pay $89 to test seeds.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

Dank Sidious said:


> Hey All,
> 
> New to the thread but not to the Greenpoint Strains. GU is the man and that is all there is to it! I've heard recently about what happened with "Something About Genetics. For me it does not change a thing. Always have and will be a Greenpoint fan!


You need a glass of milk to wash them nuts down?


----------



## THT (May 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need a glass of milk to wash them nuts down?


LOL as soon as I saw that I knew someone was going to assassinate him. Thanks.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need a glass of milk to wash them nuts down?


Bahahaaa


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2018)

klx said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I really dont understand people wanting to pay $89 to test seeds.


I was thinking the same thing. 

It worked out for Gu, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Whatd you get?


The Sundae Stallion tester and a pack of Sundance Kid. I sent an email off and heard back within a couple hours. 
I'll probably grow that Sundae Driver cross first. I figure the quicker the test results come in the quicker they'll get released for everyone.

And since there no way of knowing what the S1s are I've decided to put them outside at camp. I'll still snap some pics and here and there though.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> It worked out for Gu, lol.



lol, yup. selling testers...

brilliant !!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu never asked me if I wanted Testers.


Is it too late to change your order? If it hasn't sent out yet you could try.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

It crossed my mind as what better way to make sure your shit sells


Market hemp as stuff people want then when they buy it . Let em know its hemp and that youll trade out for "others"


Its been a fun ride 

I personally took the testers cause i didnt want any other gps strains except mabey 2 or 3.

And i know i wont be able to catch em when they go out for the drop.

Im happy enough


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My internet speed said fuck you last time





Sour Wreck said:


> my internet speed says fuck you all the time





Bakersfield said:


> I seem to recall it being a server overload on Greenpoints side.
> We all broke the internet that morning.


Well it didn't help that people were hitting the F5 button using every device available in their homes. I cant remember who it was but he said he used his laptop, phone and girlfriends phone constantly hitting refresh, lol. 
He was committed...I'll give him that.


----------



## tman42 (May 18, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Great news, I just recieved confirmation that my Blissful Wizzard x Stardawg shipped today. Downside is that i am currently negotiating my nuggets value for the S1s i have purchased. Im sure in the end it will all be worked out.


So i am happy to say that Greenpoint took care of me and i am satisfied with the resolution. Along with some nuggets i will also be receiving the Sundae Stallion and Sky Warden. Just want to thank @Gu~ /Greenpoint for coming through after a bad situation for everyone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> It worked out for Gu, lol.


Yep.
Testers are risky.
I would run them if Gu asked but he would have to deliver the beans at no cost.

Do most breeders send testers randomly, or do they ask specific people to get the broadest coverage?
There are *many* factors to consider so I would want to cover as many as possible.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 18, 2018)

The only thing we KNOW about those s1 is that they are throwing males. Everything else people are saying is conjecture based on the little facts we have.

Let's stick with facts and not wild conspiracy theories.

I recall reading that someone that knew him said he breeds outside. So more than likely they're the legit cuts, crossed to some unknown male orrrrrrrr they're really bad s1's with males?

With reports of mimosas having citrus stem rubs its very hard to believe they're random bulk seed


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep.
> Testers are risky.
> I would run them if Gu asked but he would have to deliver the beans at no cost.
> 
> ...


I think its a little different for each breeder that sends them out. I've never opted to be a tester because it is a commitment and I'd feel terrible if I couldn't get to them straight away. Far too many people seek out breeders that send testers just to hoard the beans to show off and never grow them out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The only thing we KNOW about those s1 is that they are throwing males. Everything else people are saying is conjecture based on the little facts we have.
> 
> Let's stick with facts and not wild conspiracy theories.
> 
> I recall reading that someone that knew him said he breeds outside. So more than likely they're the legit cuts, crossed to some unknown male orrrrrrrr they're really bad s1's with males?


From what I've read if you don't know what you're doing when creating S1s males will pop up like crazy. Its happened to Riot Seeds on a few different S1s he's made. That's why I thought it was really funny to see Matt Riot of all people calling this cat SAG out on his "breeding" practices. The fucking irony, lol.

I'd think this would be especially true if trying to use cuts with known herm/sensitivity issues.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 18, 2018)

The stardawg male is proven?!!? What are your larrys going on about...smh


----------



## HydroRed (May 18, 2018)

So I can email them at greenpoint and they will credit me nuggets OR I can have *any* available seed pack offered on the site (CV included) as an equal replacement for the S1's pack for pack? Reason Im asking about the CV is because Im stardawg'd out and already have multiple packs of every strain from Gu~ I want. I have 5-6 packs of the S1's? Also, do I have to mail the S1's back? Im already out $5 on each pack to have it shipped to me.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I can email them at greenpoint and they will credit me nuggets OR I can have *any* available seed pack offered on the site (CV included) as an equal replacement for the S1's pack for pack? Reason Im asking about the CV is because Im stardawg'd out and already have multiple packs of every strain from Gu~ I want. I have 5-6 packs of the S1's? Also, do I have to mail the S1's back? Im already out $5 on each pack to have it shipped to me.


I traded mine for LVTK. Didnt ship back S1s


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I can email them at greenpoint and they will credit me nuggets OR I can have *any* available seed pack offered on the site (CV included) as an equal replacement for the S1's pack for pack? Reason Im asking about the CV is because Im stardawg'd out and already have multiple packs of every strain from Gu~ I want. I have 5-6 packs of the S1's? Also, do I have to mail the S1's back? Im already out $5 on each pack to have it shipped to me.


get the dollar for dollar gold nugs and sit on them until he gets something you want.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> get the dollar for dollar gold nugs and sit on them until he gets something you want.


Thats why i took the testers

I bought my s1's at auction for 76 bucks for mimosa and pp

So i got my nuggets first but i told them unless i get lucky at the auction my nuggets wouldnt give.me 2 packs

So i traded mine for testers as i didnt want the others i only really want copper chem and sundance cause of Bakersfield and LubdaNugs

lol the rest im good on till i see what the gps does for me that i got currently going


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I can email them at greenpoint and they will credit me nuggets OR I can have *any* available seed pack offered on the site (CV included) as an equal replacement for the S1's pack for pack? Reason Im asking about the CV is because Im stardawg'd out and already have multiple packs of every strain from Gu~ I want. I have 5-6 packs of the S1's? Also, do I have to mail the S1's back? Im already out $5 on each pack to have it shipped to me.


Hey Red, the response from Gu is on this page.
Hope this helps.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-918

I have no idea if he'd include the CV packs but you can always ask when you email him. He might let you choose CV if you already have a shit ton of SD crosses. I know I'm up to my eyeballs in them right now.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The only thing we KNOW about those s1 is that they are throwing males. Everything else people are saying is conjecture based on the little facts we have.
> 
> Let's stick with facts and not wild conspiracy theories.
> 
> ...


Lots of stuff rubs citrus ha ha 

They are still mystery beans in my book


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 18, 2018)

klx said:


> [email protected]
> 
> I really dont understand people wanting to pay $89 to test seeds.


With nuggets I spent a little over $8 for three packs of s1s. I’m more than happy to end up with three packs of testers. Quite honestly my 420 ambitions were purely the testers, I only got the s1s when testers weren’t available.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lots of stuff rubs citrus ha ha
> 
> They are still mystery beans in my book


That's just it though. No one _really_ knows unless they were right there with that imbecile every step of the way.
Proclaiming they're bulk hemp is no more correct than saying their legit S1s. I think that's what people are getting at anyway.
But I absolutely agree...they'll always be mystery beans even if decent females are found 8-10 wks from now.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Isn't that what i said ?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think its a little different for each breeder that sends them out. *I've never opted to be a tester because it is a commitment and I'd feel terrible if I couldn't get to them straight away.* Far too many people seek out breeders that send testers just to hoard the beans to show off and never grow them out.


agreed


----------



## whytewidow (May 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need a glass of milk to wash them nuts down?


Nah he's done it enough, it's second nature. No gag reflex. Which on a chick is awesome btw. Lol. I dated a chick one time that didn't have one. You honest to god could slam her face as hard as possible. And not a single sound from her. Then she ended up being psyco. Which they all are. But this one. Beyond psyco. She lives in the same town as me and my wife n kids. Been with my wife for 11 years. Married for 7. And we broke up like 6 months before I started dating my wife. Which was 11 almost 12 years ago. She still to this day says to me and my ol lady when see her at gas stations n stuff. That she wants to join us. Become a three way relationship. Just what I need. Two women screaming at me, telling me what to do lol.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nah he's done it enough, it's second nature. No gag reflex. Which on a chick is awesome btw. Lol. I dated a chick one time that didn't have one. You honest to god could slam her face as hard as possible. And not a single sound from her. Then she ended up being psyco. Which they all are. But this one. Beyond psyco. She lives in the same town as me and my wife n kids. Been with my wife for 11 years. Married for 7. And we broke up like 6 months before I started dating my wife. Which was 11 almost 12 years ago. She still to this day says to me and my ol lady when see her at gas stations n stuff. That she wants to join us. Become a three way relationship. Just what I need. Two women screaming at me, telling me what to do lol.


yup, don't be married to one if your gonna do the threesome. it works way better with 2 single chicks.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nah he's done it enough, it's second nature. No gag reflex. Which on a chick is awesome btw. Lol. I dated a chick one time that didn't have one. You honest to god could slam her face as hard as possible. And not a single sound from her. Then she ended up being psyco. Which they all are. But this one. Beyond psyco. She lives in the same town as me and my wife n kids. Been with my wife for 11 years. Married for 7. And we broke up like 6 months before I started dating my wife. Which was 11 almost 12 years ago. She still to this day says to me and my ol lady when see her at gas stations n stuff. That she wants to join us. Become a three way relationship. Just what I need. Two women screaming at me, telling me what to do lol.


Haha I bet this what dude looked like after he made that post.


----------



## klx (May 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> With nuggets I spent a little over $8 for three packs of s1s. I’m more than happy to end up with three packs of testers. Quite honestly my 420 ambitions were purely the testers, I only got the s1s when testers weren’t available.


Well thats a different story. I paid full price for my S1s. Its nice to have the credit sitting there waiting for something nice. 

Im gonna flower the 3 S1s I popped just for shits n giggles if any of them are girls. Boys will go to compost.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The stardawg male is proven?!!? What are your larrys going on about...smh


So because the stardawg male is good that means the genetic combos from every female will be dank?


----------



## the gnome (May 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol maybe if you ask nice enough he would sell you a pack of testers for the same price as the S1s? .. it would be like your wish came true!!


well tbh I wouldn't *Pay* for untested never run S1's from an unknown source.
i was owed a couple paks that were out of stock from last march on the reverse auctions 
that I picked up gratis ala rewards nuggezt lol 

btw hoss, how many of those S1's did you buy


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So because the stardawg male is good that means the genetic combos from every female will be dank?


I always heard that finding a star male was harder then finding a star female

Whether or not this is true i do not know

But if it where true it would then lead one to believe that the progeny from it would also be superior. ....right?


----------



## Wilksey (May 18, 2018)

Hickok Haze around D63 from 12/12. Some brown pistils mixed with stupid amounts of thick white pistils, and the calyxes are getting fat. Easily a 12+ week flower from flip in my environment, probably yours too. Top buds are all looking like they're going to have some nice chunk to them.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 18, 2018)

Veg porn. Confirmed blizzard bush female on right, still unsexed on left. Need to start some training. Going to be a while before they get flowered. badlands on left, dreamcatchers on right
Just topped 3 shorties. Back right was an early accidental topping.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I always heard that finding a star male was harder then finding a star female
> 
> Whether or not this is true i do not know
> 
> But if it where true it would then lead one to believe that the progeny from it would also be superior. ....right?


The thing is you just don't know how the offspring will come out when you cross two strains, even if they're proven in their certain respects. I doubt there will be any major issues with any of the testers recently sent out unless the momma plants have issues.


----------



## tatonka (May 18, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hickok Haze around D63 from 12/12. Some brown pistils mixed with stupid amounts of thick white pistils, and the calyxes are getting fat. Easily a 12+ week flower from flip in my environment, probably yours too. Top buds are all looking like they're going to have some nice chunk to them.
> 
> View attachment 4138125
> 
> View attachment 4138126


Beautiful plant 
Here is my Hickock Haze #4 at 48 days from flip


----------



## webby420 (May 19, 2018)

Here is my Copper Chem #2. I started 3 beans and all 3 were female. These are now in 10 gallon pots and just hit 12/12.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 19, 2018)

webby420 said:


> View attachment 4138237 Here is my Copper Chem #2. I started 3 beans and all 3 were female. These are now in 10 gallon pots and just hit 12/12.



Wow you did a great job brushing her out!!!


----------



## whytewidow (May 19, 2018)

I emailed and asked for testers. I got a str8 no. Nothing else. Just No as a reply in a email. But its all good.


----------



## whytewidow (May 19, 2018)

I got enough GPS gear I'll probably never get too. And I've already had untested stuff from here. And that didn't work out too good.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2018)

Night Rider in the jar or whatever is louder every day in a skunk/musk sort of way. Happy to have an unopened pack.


----------



## Thegermling (May 19, 2018)

New tester drop this sunday. Wild west series. Hopefully GU's website wont crash like last time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Night Rider in the jar or whatever is louder every day in a skunk/musk sort of way. Happy to have an unopened pack.


How long have you had these curing hill? I have an unopened pack too so I'll take all the info I can get on these.



Side note:
That Copper Chem I have gets really intense and loud after about 3wks in the jar too.​I don't want to commit blasphemy so no one kill me but I'm letting it go after this round. I think my cut is chem 4 dominant. It just keeps throwing pistols and never wants to finish.
Even at 11 weeks it looks like it could go longer.

This is just one female I found so take my report with a grain of salt. 

Has anyone found a CC that finishes sooner or that green apple pheno I keep hearing about? 
If so I might revisit the pack and see what else is in there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I emailed and asked for testers. I got a str8 no. Nothing else. Just No as a reply in a email. But its all good.


Actually, that's unprofessional -- which seems to be the Achilles heel of Gu and greenpoint. 
Hell I've sent email to Gu that he never even answered. 
Pricing is erratic. 
Web site changes go into production with zero usability testing. 
The latest issue with the S1s was careless. 
Then there's payofix. 

These are all amateur mistakes...


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

Got 4 packs of night riders only 1 with a k and a phat stack of other GPS gear to fly through this year. 

Got some Raindance currently in flower, two distinct structures, photos when interesting.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 19, 2018)

I have a pack of Raindance too. I'll be keeping a lookout for your reports @CannaBruh


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2018)

My best Copper went 74 days and another excellent went 70. Fuel and pine and citrus with big big heavy buds of mid density. The trichs were impressive with exceptionally long stems. 

Rider was chopped on 4/25 at 64 days shooting some nanners and I have found 3 brown seeds and no tiny green seeds. First of any that did that. Excellent cannabis and pretty good pot too.


----------



## whytewidow (May 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Actually, that's unprofessional -- which seems to be the Achilles heel of Gu and greenpoint.
> Hell I've sent email to Gu that he never even answered.
> Pricing is erratic.
> Web site changes go into production with zero usability testing.
> ...


I think he's mad bc I put the s1 on blast as being junk. Owell.


----------



## gritzz (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Got 4 packs of night riders only 1 with a k and a phat stack of other GPS gear to fly through this year.
> 
> Got some Raindance currently in flower, two distinct structures, photos when interesting.


What's the difference of the k or no k on the nightrider??


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2018)

gritzz said:


> What's the difference of the k or no k on the nightrider??


One is a knight who rides, the other is one that only rides at night.

YW


----------



## CannaBruh (May 19, 2018)

gritzz said:


> What's the difference of the k or no k on the nightrider??


The one with the K was a freebie for 420 orders last year 2017, I think it was always intended to be 'Night Rider' as stated by Gu there was something lost in translation when it came to making labels or similar. From what we're told they are exactly the same seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 19, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> The one with the K was a freebie for 420 orders last year 2017, I think it was always intended to be 'Night Rider' as stated by Gu there was something lost in translation when it came to making labels or similar. From what we're told they are exactly the same seeds.


I think I read a post that said they were supposed to be "Midnight Rider".
It was supposed to be a referenced to this
https://goo.gl/images/VHY5qJ
https://goo.gl/images/51GXcC

But ended up as this because the guy he had helping him was a bit young and confused the name.
https://goo.gl/images/GNR8QR

Its kinda funny and lends to the cannabis folklore.


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

speaking of Gu's gear, what are the traits of his stardawg and pheno's leaning that way?
I germ'd a boatload, I see some with very similar traits looking on some of the Cookies-n-Chem + Dreamcatcher's.
not the fat indie leaves but a more med sized blades, wider space tween the serrations and the tips on the serrations
are rounded, not sharp/pointy


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> One is a knight who rides, the other is one that only rides at night.
> 
> YW


One currently rides at night, while the other rode a knight.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2018)

the gnome said:


> speaking of Gu's gear, what are the traits of his stardawg and pheno's leaning that way?
> I germ'd a boatload, I see some with very similar traits looking on some of the Cookies-n-Chem + Dreamcatcher's.
> not the fat indie leaves but a more med sized blades, wider space tween the serrations and the tips on the serrations
> are rounded, not sharp/pointy


Of all the Greenpoints Stardawg crosses that I've run, there are a couple per pack that smell of Chem D and have longer internodes between clusters of buds that have a very high calyx to leaf ratio.
I've interpreted these to be the Stardawg leaners, because of the frequency they appear in every Stardawg x pack I've grown.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (May 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> 2 phenos of the Deputy.
> Nice yield about 8 oz per plant.
> View attachment 4137558 View attachment 4137559


How long do those take?
It says 60-70 on the site and 65-80 on the pack!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> How long do those take?
> It says 60-70 on the site and 65-80 on the pack!


63 days from switch to flower.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> One is a knight who rides, the other is one that only rides at night.
> 
> YW


I dropped the K for the sake of Gu~'s peace of mind. They seem similar though.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2018)

74 day Copper Chem and Rider going to see some music outdoors at 92*!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

Any of you guys in the know on the actual real wedding cake?My understanding that wedding cake was pheno hunted by jungle boys crossing animal mints to LVTK.Im doing some internal research and alot of people are saying its cherry pie X GSC which
i know is BS.Seems like even High Times is saying something different on the strongest strains on earth.

Wedding Cake is a newcomer to “The List” this year, even though she first appeared in our Cup competitions back in 2014. Cultivated by the popular grow team know as the Jungleboyz, Wedding Cake is a cross between Girl Scout Cookies and Cherry Pie.

My buddy swears that the Jbeezy cut is the actual real WC and that other shit is fake.Anyone have anything to add?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys in the know on the actual real wedding cake?My understanding that wedding cake was pheno hunted by jungle boys crossing animal mints to LVTK.Im doing some internal research and alot of people are saying its cherry pie X GSC which
> i know is BS.Seems like even High Times is saying something different on the strongest strains on earth.
> 
> Wedding Cake is a newcomer to “The List” this year, even though she first appeared in our Cup competitions back in 2014. Cultivated by the popular grow team know as the Jungleboyz, Wedding Cake is a cross between Girl Scout Cookies and Cherry Pie.
> ...


Triangle Cookies x Animal Mints


----------



## Lurpin (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys in the know on the actual real wedding cake?My understanding that wedding cake was pheno hunted by jungle boys crossing animal mints to LVTK.Im doing some internal research and alot of people are saying its cherry pie X GSC which
> i know is BS.Seems like even High Times is saying something different on the strongest strains on earth.
> 
> Wedding Cake is a newcomer to “The List” this year, even though she first appeared in our Cup competitions back in 2014. Cultivated by the popular grow team know as the Jungleboyz, Wedding Cake is a cross between Girl Scout Cookies and Cherry Pie.
> ...


That would be very interesting to know. I hope somone drops by with the info.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Triangle Cookies x Animal Mints


Yeah that is what my buddy who has the cut is saying,That High times is full of shit lol.It was Triangle cookies and animal mints.I knew it was something like that. but i didnt go back in my text and look at the exact names.


----------



## Wilksey (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> High times is full of shit


IMPOSSIBLE!!!


























O.K.....I can't back that up.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

Even the pic looks completely different of what others are calling wedding cake compared to the other ones ive seen.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Any of you guys in the know on the actual real wedding cake?My understanding that wedding cake was pheno hunted by jungle boys crossing animal mints to LVTK.Im doing some internal research and alot of people are saying its cherry pie X GSC which
> i know is BS.Seems like even High Times is saying something different on the strongest strains on earth.
> 
> Wedding Cake is a newcomer to “The List” this year, even though she first appeared in our Cup competitions back in 2014. Cultivated by the popular grow team know as the Jungleboyz, Wedding Cake is a cross between Girl Scout Cookies and Cherry Pie.
> ...


Almost everything online about WC is wrong. Cherry Pie x GSC is Birthday Cake/Pink Cookies, but somehow the internet collectively got it wrong that Birthday Cake and Wedding Cake are the same thing. I’ve had both, and they’re definitely not the same. 

Wedding Cake was bred by Seed Junky, and originally called Triangle Mints. It’s Triangle Kush x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies. 

Jungle Boys bought a shit ton of seeds from Jbeezy and pheno hunted their cut and started calling it Wedding Cake. Today, a lot of Wedding Cake breedings use the Jungle Boys cut, but I’ve seen Jbeezy use WC F2s that others hunted, and Strayfox has been using a WC S1. I’m sure there are other cuts around being used for breeding. They’re all legit in that they’re Wedding Cake, but I’m not sure how they vary from one cut to another. 

I’ve had the Jungle Boys Wedding Cake purchased from one of their dispensaries. It’s loud, gassy, with lemon vanilla doughy taste to it. It’s really good shit, probably the best cookies stuff I’ve had.


----------



## the gnome (May 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Of all the Greenpoints Stardawg crosses that I've run, there are a couple per pack that smell of Chem D and have longer internodes between clusters of buds that have a very high calyx to leaf ratio.
> I've interpreted these to be the Stardawg leaners, because of the frequency they appear in every Stardawg x pack I've grown.


thanx for that heads up bakersfield.
they're still in the seeding stage but old nuff to have excellent stem rub aroma.
and the ones I mentioned having different characteristics but same strain had a very sharp diesel/skunky aromas


----------



## naiveCon (May 19, 2018)

Strays WC


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Almost everything online about WC is wrong. Cherry Pie x GSC is Birthday Cake/Pink Cookies, but somehow the internet collectively got it wrong that Birthday Cake and Wedding Cake are the same thing. I’ve had both, and they’re definitely not the same.
> 
> Wedding Cake was bred by Seed Junky, and originally called Triangle Mints. It’s Triangle Kush x Animal Mints. Animal Mints is Animal Cookies x Sin Mint Cookies.
> 
> ...


thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Sebud (May 19, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up on the Greenpoint web site. I don't have any issues with test or unknown seeds as long as their good at the end. A little time is all that's lost and I have plenty of that.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 19, 2018)

Does the THCfarmers have a discount code? I believe I am understanding a few things clearer about what happened over the S1's since I went over there and took a look around the website.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah that is what my buddy who has the cut is saying,That High times is full of shit lol.It was Triangle cookies and animal mints.I knew it was something like that. but i didnt go back in my text and look at the exact names.



lol, wouldn't be the first time high times got something wrong...


----------



## klx (May 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does the THCfarmers have a discount code? I believe I am understanding a few things clearer about what happened over the S1's since I went over there and took a look around the website.


As I am lazy can you summarise instead of me going there and looking myself?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 19, 2018)

1st Jelly Pie, the tall one @81 days chopped.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, wouldn't be the first time high times got something wrong...


The one my buddy has looks just like the one I been seeing around.its like a green and cream color,frosty as fuck,doesnt have any red or purp in it.real white hairs,and green calyxs covered up in cream colored trichs


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

This is supposedly from clonify from maine,i guess there selling it for 300.but this pic is exactly like the one my guy showed me of his.i doubt clonify would ship out of state even if legit.dont look nothing like the wedding cake being talked about and sold at other dispensaries.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

I would s1 that shit and run a few of her f1s and find one that's straight fire that dont hermie and back cross the pollen back to the original mom.that would be straight dope.use an s1 and the original mom to make seed stock.


----------



## Lurpin (May 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does the THCfarmers have a discount code? I believe I am understanding a few things clearer about what happened over the S1's since I went over there and took a look around the website.


What is it that you found out about the s1's?


Look what came in the mail. The greenpoint emerald wrapping paper is classy. Thanks for the fast shipping Gu.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 19, 2018)

Well, I have over a thousand bucks in gold nuggets to spend on the new GPS gear. Refunded me within a few hours. Props to @Gu~ for doing the right thing. Shame on the thief and liar that caused all of this. If anything good can come of it at least a lot of us will be showing good grows and buds of GPS brand instead of many complaints about herms from those S1's.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is supposedly from clonify from maine,i guess there selling it for 300.but this pic is exactly like the one my guy showed me of his.i doubt clonify would ship out of state even if legit.dont look nothing like the wedding cake being talked about and sold at other dispensaries.
> 
> View attachment 4138493


That looks pretty similar to backyard.farming's cut on IG


----------



## Cold$moke (May 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think someone took the packs of S1 (Fem) that were actually regulars and split them into 6 packs and sold them as 6 Female S1' seeds.


We could only wish 


This is where weed genetic testing would come in useful proving lineage 

Still mystery beans


----------



## Heisengrow (May 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think someone took the packs of S1 (Fem) that were actually regulars and split them into 6 packs and sold them as 6 Female S1' seeds.


The seeds didnt come from THC farmer,They were sent there weeks before Gu got a hold of them and people started sprouting those S1s back in febuary.There was no mix up,The dude flat out lied to Gu and sent him some bullshit cause he knew Gu would buy the shit,Gu has the bank to back it up.Why else would he completely block Gu and ignore all his calls.Cause he fucked over alot of people on purpose.There was no mix up.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 19, 2018)

The Texas Butter Boys !!!! Looking for a stud volunteer


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Are customers complaining at other S1sites that were selling them?


Pretty sure it is all being deleted and the seeds are still for sale.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 19, 2018)

Finally pulled the damn trigger on that LVTK.
Tomorrow my finger will be poised to snag two (Uhh, one) packs of testers, also.
OBS, CnC, and Blizzard Bush (Platinum Hooha? Pretty much anything is a better name) are all vegging nicely, hoping to see gender before long.

Peace, bitches.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Finally pulled the damn trigger on that LVTK.
> Tomorrow my finger will be poised to snag two packs of testers, also.
> OBS, CnC, and Blizzard Bush (Platinum Hooha? Pretty much anything is a better name) are all vegging nicely, hoping to see gender before long.
> 
> Peace, bitches.


Pretty sure u can only get one


----------



## Lurpin (May 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pretty sure u can only get one


 Hope so, because I'm gonna try and snag some pebbles.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pretty sure u can only get one


Rules, rules are for people who were paying attention, p‘shaw!
 
(Thanks)

I kind of want that ecto cooler cross...or sundae driver


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 19, 2018)

Cookies n Chem chopped @ day 78. I couldn't wait any longer


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Pretty sure it is all being deleted and the seeds are still for sale.


It's hardly been mentioned outside this thread. Right?
Wow! We could have named our price for keeping it quiet. lol
Wouldn't want it to happen to me like that.
I was looking for an announcement at least in the Greenpoint Seed Feed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 19, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped @ day 78. I couldn't wait any longer
> View attachment 4138594View attachment 4138608


Shit looks great bro.. good job! I hope my shit turns out half as good 




Sebud said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Greenpoint web site. I don't have any issues with test or unknown seeds as long as their good at the end. *A little time is all that's lost and I have plenty of that*.


damn i remember when i felt like that.. Me, I'd rather someone waste my $$ than waste my time. Money is easy to get back.. time, not so much.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 19, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped @ day 78. I couldn't wait any longer
> View attachment 4138594View attachment 4138608


Dam, still tossing pistols 
Looks good tho


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Shit looks great bro.. good job! I hope my shit turns out half as good


 Thanks man! Sending good vibes your way.



BigHornBuds said:


> Dam, still tossing pistols
> Looks good tho


Thanks, she did that when I had her outside as well. She finished up pretty good though after a nice cure.


----------



## nobighurry (May 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looks like a polyploidy cola. I think that's the right word. Does that cola have a lot of extra sugar leaves?


Capt: I believe you are correct it's been a few years since my last seems certain strains throw more, grew tangerine dream for quite awhile and had two over the yrs... Other than the extra trimming its excellent meds weighs a ton...


----------



## main cola (May 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Capt: I believe you are correct it's been a few years since my last seems certain strains throw more, grew tangerine dream for quite awhile and had two over the yrs... Other than the extra trimming its excellent meds weighs a ton...


I'm not sure about that..read this thread

https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-headed-bud.957031/


----------



## Heisengrow (May 20, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm not sure about that..read this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-headed-bud.957031/


Been there done that.ugly as all get out and a bitch to trim


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cookies n Chem chopped @ day 78. I couldn't wait any longer
> View attachment 4138594View attachment 4138608


Looking good

What kinda smells i got a few of those cooking currently
Im getting antzy my self this haze im working on is going on week 13 on monday haha will also be getting chopped at week 13 lol


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

It's kinda quiet in here? Its almost like you folks are waiting for something?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> It's kinda quiet in here? Its almost like you folks are waiting for something?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Im supposed to be asleep


----------



## Rivendell (May 20, 2018)

Banner on the site says 3.5 hours till drop, plenty of time for a nap!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Banner on the site says 3.5 hours till drop, plenty of time for a nap!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Has anyone had the first round of testers shipped yet? If so, what cross did you get?
I'm still on hold, so I'll be giving this second round a miss. 
Good luck to everyone who's trying to get a pack today!


----------



## nobighurry (May 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> Seems easy to me...





main cola said:


> I'm not sure about that..read this thread
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/double-headed-bud.957031/


besides being a bitch to trim my only complaint is getting them to finish, I will eventually put it in a small tent, keep the light a touch high and slowly drop the daylight hours its the only way I could get it to stop popping new growth on top, a pain but two of three I previously had were excellent meds, one cured light and with limited trichomes..... I vape and make coconut oil out everything


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Banner on the site says 3.5 hours till drop, plenty of time for a nap!


i went and had bacon, eggs, hash browns and biscuits and gravy.

plenty of time...


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

Time listed on the banner and time listed on tester strains is not the same!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Time listed on the banner and time listed on tester strains is not the same!


what banner do you see?


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what banner do you see?


Top of homepage! Strain listings state one hour earlier.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

I got a banner (top of page) saying 7:30hrs to go, and on the page of each of the strains it says 30mins to go...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Top of homepage! Strain listings state one hour earlier.



lol, i don't even have that banner on my home page


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i went and had bacon, eggs, hash browns and biscuits and gravy.
> 
> plenty of time...


I like your style, about to head out myself.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I like your style, about to head out myself.


had too, after some wake-n-bake sour wreck this morning, the hunger pangs were kicking in


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

i see the top page banner now, on the tester's page. and it doesn't match which each tester says...


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I got a banner (top of page) saying 7:30hrs to go, and on the page of each of the strains it says 30mins to go...


Gu~'s original time was 22 minutes from right now!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Gu~'s original time was 22 minutes from right now!


I have LTE, taking my iPad to breakfast like a fancy lad.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have LTE, taking my iPad to breakfast like a fancy lad.


buying seeds over breakfast, nice


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> buying seeds over breakfast, nice


In the most prohibitive state you can imagine, no less. Fuck em.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ARE YOU READDYDYDYDYDYYD!?!?!?!?! **plays korn**


----------



## Nugs1 (May 20, 2018)

What are you guys interested in?

I can't decide but I'm leaning towards bounty hunter.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> In the most prohibitive state you can imagine, no less. Fuck em.


My state sucks that way and all states around!


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well it didn't help that people were hitting the F5 button using every device available in their homes. I cant remember who it was but he said he used his laptop, phone and girlfriends phone constantly hitting refresh, lol.
> He was committed...I'll give him that.


We had over 10k hits in a few seconds towards the end.


hillbill said:


> Top of homepage! Strain listings state one hour earlier.


Thanks for reporting this. I'll look into it. It is 730:MST.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Sites down!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> We had over 10k hits in a few seconds towards the end.
> 
> Thanks for reporting this. I'll look into it. It is 730:MST.


Can't sign up for testers


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Once again the sites bogged down


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

i can't get a response either


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 20, 2018)

Same things happening. 8700 connections.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

I have a 1g x 1g dedicated fiber optic.

It' Not your connection it is GU!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

trying to get bounty hunter now, says available but site is hung


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

We broke it


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Yeah once again the site is a let down.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Same i want bounty or Blissful


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Spinning wheel of death.....grrrr


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Same things happening. 8700 connections.


Any special packs for colorado growers?


----------



## macsnax (May 20, 2018)

Shit!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Ha wtf now its fully crashed while.im trying load into the cart horseshit


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Nginx workers or sql connection pool are too small to handle the spike, or maybe open files limit on Linux itself? Those are my blind guesses. Scaling is fun!

This is a very normal problem, any time a modest infrastructure has to serve 10,000 concurrent requests it is going to bonk a bit. The C10k problem, they call it, C100k problem is another tier. I am chugging along slowly here.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Same things happening. 8700 connections.


You guys need to seriouly upgrade your damn website to handle traffic. SMDH


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Same as always! Bullshit hype fuckery!

It is getting old GU.....


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha wtf now its fully crashed while.im trying toaod into the cart horseshit



As soon as the clock ticked down and the screen changed i hit add to cart and nadda nuttin


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

502 gateway error you get what you pay for, free is a hard sell


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You guys need to seriouly upgrade your damn website to handle traffic. SMDH





hydgrow said:


> Same as always! Bullshit hype fuckery!
> 
> It is getting old GU.....


He's giving out free shit, give the guy a break


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

boom bad gateway


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Yeah this place is turning into a joke.


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

ive placed my order.. waiting for the shit to looadd come onn lmao


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He's giving out free shit, give the guy a break



That' the problem!

Make a better business decision. His fault not mine. He is the one looking like a joke.


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Woot GOT me 1!!


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He's giving out free shit, give the guy a break


That doesnt apply to me until I actually have the "free shit".


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 20, 2018)

We doubled up the server and got 4 times as many hits as last time. The order are going through though. It's a free for all. The packs are there and they're getting purchased.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

How did you get past the adding to the cart haha


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He's giving out free shit, give the guy a break



Yeah it ain't like he's from colorado and should get sumpin special lmfao


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

I got one


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How did you get past the adding to the cart haha


that was when I got the error too.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

I cant event check out my shit its just loading.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

I Jus need to hit order on mine. Jus spins n spins


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You guys need to seriouly upgrade your damn website to handle traffic. SMDH


It is not a really easy problem to solve, honestly. Speaking from experience, you can think your game is tight until your site gets pounded. Highly variable workloads are a bit tricky.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

hopefully he will have them up for sale in a couple of months and I can grab them then.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Loading, stages and stages of loading circles lol


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

I knew i shoulda rolled my breakfast dammit


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

all you have to do is open 30 windows.. 1 of them is sure to load.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Can't get this site to load, i'd like to test some seeds is there anyway to pick these up in person? I'm in colorado.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

It is just frustrating. I got up early went to work, on my one day off, for the same bullshit as last time.

A timeout error over and over and over and over


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

What a playskool website. If it was my website. I think I'd maybe invest in some other people who can keep the site up. Bc 8700 connections is nothing. It' 2018 porn hub gets 100, of thousands of hits a minute. It don' crash. Lmfao


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Aolelon said:


> all you have to do is open 30 windows.. 1 of them is sure to load.


You are part of the problem.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

somehow got a bounty hunter in the cart but cant seem to checkout


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What a playskool website. If it was my website. I think I'd maybe invest in some other people who can keep the site up. Bc 8700 connections is nothing. It' 2018 porn hub gets 100, of thousands of hits a minute. It don' crash. Lmfao


Have you ever built a website from the ground up? Ever manage a webfarm or virtual web infrastructure? Honestly, man, don’t hate on what you don’t understand.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

I got a feeling i am not going to get anything because of this


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> somehow got a bounty hunter in the cart but cant seem to checkout


Im with you there but Im at the place order screen but its just fucking loading. Its like having blue balls for real!!


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

And of course says ten packs I hit add yo cart. It adds. Then jus spins then tell me out of stock. What a joke. @Gu~ heres idea. Don' run shit you can' back up. What a joke dude.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

I missed sundae driver, but I ain’t mad. Got poached.

Anyone who is mad doesn’t understand the game they are playing.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Have you ever built a website from the ground up? Ever manage a webfarm or virtual web infrastructure? Honestly, man, don’t hate on what you don’t understand.



He can't get his own dedicated servers to handle the load?


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

How do some people get lucky like wtf man


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Got a pack of Western Wizard! On my phone no less! Good luck Guys!


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ngl the packs should be given to skilled growers first, this website is a piece of trash, anyway i can get a pack without using this website, this isn't worth the frustration.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> He can't get his own dedicated servers to handle the load?


How much do you propose they spend on it? Dude said they doubled the size of their instance or instances from last time but got four times the traffic or some shit, it is not an easy game sometimes


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> ngl the packs should be given to skilled growers first, this website is a piece of trash, anyway i can get a pack without using this website, this isn't worth the frustration.


dont give up man!!!


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got a feeling i am not going to get anything because of this



Dude you asked if peeps from CO get any special deal......on free beans.....unreal


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Dude you asked if peeps from CO get any special deal......on free beans.....unreal


I asked if i could pickup in person because Gu lives about an hour from me, you might want to learn how to read.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> How much do you propose they spend on it? Dude said they doubled the size of their instance or instances from last time but got four times the traffic or some shit, it is not an easy game sometimes


That said, I am not happy.about missing Sundae Driver, just not super mad because I know how the shit goes from the other end.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

it seems to be the DB servers, the load is what the load is do you expect them to spend millions on load balancing just so it can handle a freebie day? this aint amazon.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

I can't even regular seeds from this trash ass site. I mean really stardawg is a one trick pony. And played the fuk out. That' how you know they aren' a breeder. One male over 600 female cuts. Try something else. Stardawg time has come n gone


----------



## sdd420 (May 20, 2018)

I got thru and got bounty hunter. It took til just now


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Woke upl early, went to work, fought with my wife over it. Yep , I dont get it.

Lmao!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I can't even regular seeds from this trash ass site. I mean really stardawg is a one trick pony. And played the fuk out. That' how you know they aren' a breeder. One male over 600 female cuts. Try something else. Stardawg time has come n gone


Website slow on freebie day, talk shit about the breeder, way cool. Go melt, snowflake.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

Yeah I'm a little irritated. I woke up at 3:30am my time and I clicked add to cart and the whole site crashed.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Jesus Christ I've been trying to check out for LVTK but nope.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

We have to pay for shipping when i live an hour away? come on bro send them in an envelope to me or let me pick them up, this is why i stopped using gps , dude is in colorado but doesn't make any attempt to help his legal customers.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

dude im about to break my damn laptop


----------



## sdd420 (May 20, 2018)

I don’t think it crashed I got a bad gateway message and then hit refresh and it finally loaded up


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Haha im still spinnin wheels with bounty hunter in the cart


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> How much do you propose they spend on it? Dude said they doubled the size of their instance or instances from last time but got four times the traffic or some shit, it is not an easy game sometimes


----------



## sdd420 (May 20, 2018)

I’d keep trying


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Crashed


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha im still spinnin wheels with bounty hunter in the cart


same here trying to checkout


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Any special packs for colorado growers?





Yodaweed said:


> I asked if i could pickup in person because Gu lives about an hour from me, you might want to learn how to read.


Huh??

You might want to learn to not say some thing then say ya didn't ya scallywagazz


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I don’t think it crashed I got a bad gateway message and then hit refresh and it finally loaded up


I've got bad gateway 20 times.


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2018)

Lol yall acting like babies bc yall aint get free shit the entitlement is high lol


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

This is all I get every 3 minutes

I am on 4G now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Not that much. I own a tint shop and have my own?
> 
> I do believe you have Gu's dick so far down your throat you have reached his taint with your chin.
> 
> Please continue and tell me how expensive it is to make seeds too!


I can crash your site with c10k, I would bet on it. I happen to know what the fuck I am talking about.

This is a bad user experience, I agree. But he is giving away good genetics, have some perspective, asshole.

Insult me all you want, I am nobody’s boy, not yours, not Gu~’s, fuck you. Tint shop, laughable, fuck off.

I got the Chickasaw Cooler despite shit-clicking on my part. Could be worse. Y’all crybabies should start your own seedbank. See how fucking easy it is yourself.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Lol yall acting like babies bc yall aint get free shit the entitlement is high lol


It's not free when you have to pay.

The free packs cost either 5 or 10$ for shipping even when you live within driving distance


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

3 pebble pushers left. Site is working fine for me..


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Nice woke up halla early just to miss out again.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Not that much. I own a tint shop and have my own?
> 
> I do believe you have Gu's dick so far down your throat you have reached his taint with your chin.
> 
> Please continue and tell me how expensive it is to make seeds too!


I doubt you tint shop site ever tried to handle 1/1000th of this load.


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha im still spinnin wheels with bounty hunter in the cart



Same....


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Here is one from right now.

Lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Ha as soon as i posted the pic it let me hit order lol


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not free when you have to pay.
> 
> The free packs cost either 5 or 10$ for shipping even when you live within driving distance


Im just saying the last few pages look like excitement for a product and now that u cant get it ur finding the most random reasons to be mad about shit 

That shows entitlement .. as a male i dont feel entitled to free shit from other males and i wouldn't make a stink about it niether its not manly lol


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

I can't even get shit I'm trying to pay for


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha as soon as i posted the pic it let me hit order lol


damn, I have been on that screen a good 5 minutes, still holding out hope 

;


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Im just saying the last few pages look like excitement for a product and now that u cant get it ur finding the most random reasons to be mad about shit
> 
> That shows entitlement .. as a male i dont feel entitled to free shit from other males and i wouldn't make a stink about it niether its not manly lol


You must not understand it's not free when you have to pay for it you dumb shit.


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

502 bad gateway











and......







spinnnnnnnnnnnnnnning


Lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

i have got as far as hit place order... fingers crossed on some stardawg bx2


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I can't even get shit I'm trying to pay for


Maybe wait an hour lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

I love you all... in the mouf, peace!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I can't even get shit I'm trying to pay for


Bud i doubt now is the time lol


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ha as soon as i posted the pic it let me hit order lol



I was able to put SDbx2 in the cart....was able to hit order and nuttin since....just spinning wheels of annoyance


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

4/8 sold out somehow when this website doesn't work, a very well implemented and thought out process, give random people tester seeds so you got no idea if they grow them or not......well done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

lol, i got a receipt in my email and the greenpoint site is still spinning...

woohoo, looks like i scored a pack of stardawg bx2...


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love you all... in the mouf, peace!




Love you 2.

I think it's the handlebars in your hair???


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Lucky dog! Coldsmoke!


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You must not understand it's not free when you have to pay for it you dumb shit.


If u think paying 5 dollars for shipping somehow makes a strain that u normally pay for not free ? 

And simmer down its sunday morning


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Fuck FINALLY 

landed bounty hunter ! Love my og's haha

Hope you all get something

Now i wonder if i should have got Blissful Wizard lol


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Ok explain to me how when I used to play destiny (a video game) and when the raids dropped the servers crashed. Activision and bungie said they would upgrade the servers and they did because every time a new raid came out the servers NEVER crashed again. And im talking about millions of people logging in at the same time. How do you explain that Michael Huntherz?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> If u think paying 5 dollars for shipping somehow makes a strain that u normally pay for not free ?
> 
> And simmer down its sunday morning


I know it's sunday morning i woke up early to try to get some "free" seeds , doesn't look like they are free and doesn't look like i am going to get shit due to a garbage website and piss poor give away.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> 4/8 sold out somehow when this website doesn't work, a very well implemented and thought out process, give random people tester seeds so you got no idea if they grow them or not......well done.


Agreed i would just give my testers to well known peeps that are honest haha but thats just me lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ok explain to me how when I used to play destiny (a video game) and when the raids dropped the servers crashed. Activision and bungie said they would upgrade the servers and they did because every time a new raid came out the servers NEVER crashed again. And im talking about millions of people logging in at the same time. How do you explain that Michael Huntherz?


Haha this aint the gaming industry


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Agreed i would just give my testers to well known peeps that are honest haha but thats just me lol


Does not make sense to do a random give away on testers, that's not testing shit that's just giving them away to never been seen again, at least if you give to known growers you might get some pictures and feedback.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

The first time tried I had sundae driver and LVTK hit order and it jus spun n spun. Spun then came up and says out of stock. So I said fuck more untested seeds gps bc that worked out so well with his first lies of tested beans. I' gonna spend my nuggets that I have and wash my hands of this site. There's better stuff out there. And not have to deal with this shit.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha this aint the gaming industry


The server thing should apply like come on its common sense.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ok explain to me how when I used to play destiny (a video game) and when the raids dropped the servers crashed. Activision and bungie said they would upgrade the servers and they did because every time a new raid came out the servers NEVER crashed again. And im talking about millions of people logging in at the same time. How do you explain that Michael Huntherz?


Dude green points servers can't be compared to that of a gaming server... it's just not the same. Secondly I think this can be handled in a better way instead of letting the same greedy people get the same packs all the time. Let everyone sign up, and draw user names like a lottery. All they have to do is assign us a number and run a random number generator. Then no one needs to spend more money on servers or internet connectivity.


----------



## Derrick83 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not free when you have to pay.
> 
> The free packs cost either 5 or 10$ for shipping even when you live within driving distance


You Are Wrong You Don't Pay Nothing!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Lucky dog! Come smoke!
> 
> You guys are correct.
> 
> ...


Lol sorry, what? I am sure you own a tint shop and it is great. And your site gets 1/1000th of the traffic of gps, what are you even mad about? You started talking shit about me sucking gu’s dick and you cry foul? Baby much?

I admit I was allowing them a technical excuse, because traffic spikes can be tough to manage. It has nothing to do with your tint shop, your knotted up panties, or how much I love chugging breeder dick, which is like...a lot a lot a lot. Does that make you feel better to know? Everyone happy?

Yay freebie day, rejoice.  Fucking goons.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> You Are Wrong You Don't Pay Nothing!!


All the seed packs cost 5 or 10$ to ship them, that's called paying .


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The server thing should apply like come on its common sense.


But why would he need servers that a hard core game has ....

I get why your askin im just saying

Besides my shit cell just made it happen so somthing is still working


----------



## macsnax (May 20, 2018)

I got the bx2! That's the one I wanted most.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol sorry, what? I am sure you own a tint shop and it is great. And your site gets 1/1000th of the traffic of gps, what are you even mad about? You started talking shit about me sucking gu’s dick and you cry foul? Baby much?



Swallow much whilst smilling?

This thread says yes!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The server thing should apply like come on its common sense.


Its all about the money do you really think a seed website is pulling down the cash to put into infrastructure that the gaming industry has? you are right it is common sense.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My state sucks that way and all states around!


X2


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Does not make sense to do a random give away on testers, that's not testing shit that's just giving them away to never been seen again, at least if you give to known growers you might get some pictures and feedback.


He's given away 160 packs of free testers. Surely, out of all those, he will get more than enough feedback.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> We doubled up the server and got 4 times as many hits as last time. The order are going through though. It's a free for all. The packs are there and they're getting purchased.


Good stuff guys. It performed wayy better than the last time. Sooo much traffic.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The first time tried I had sundae driver and LVTK hit order and it jus spun n spun. Spun then came up and says out of stock. So I said fuck more untested seeds gps bc that worked out so well with his first lies of tested beans. I' gonna spend my nuggets that I have and wash my hands of this site. There's better stuff out there. And not have to deal with this shit.


Let me know what the better stuff is im always hunting 

Not poking at you


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Dude green points servers can't be compared to that of a gaming server.


People saying dont blame servers when thats what it is man. If greenpoint fixes that then there will be more happy customers besides the S1 scandal that is.


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Everythings out of stock


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> He's given away 160 packs of free testers. Surely, out of all those, he will get more than enough feedback.


It's not a great idea to give packs out for "testing" to people that might have never grown before or are novice to growing, that's not really doing a very good test. Best bet would have been to give them to skilled and known growers to report results back, he's probably going to get very little feedback from this giveaway.


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Landed a Sundae Stallion. Stoked


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> He's given away 160 packs of free testers. Surely, out of all those, he will get more than enough feedback.


 Im sure some noob will nanner em out and call them all males lol....too soon?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Aolelon said:


> Everythings out of stock


Sweet, second time i got shit due to the website not working, love it.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

Well it's 4:15am, I'm going back to bed. My girlfriend is pissed enough as it is ha. No testers for me.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Its all about the money do you really think a seed website is pulling down the cash to put into infrastructure that the gaming industry has? you are right it is common sense.


Not a pricey server like a gaming industry man, yall are real smart. Of course one that can handle say 4o thousand people at one time.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im sure some noob will nanner em out and call them all males lol....too soon?


Lmao!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I got the bx2! That's the one I wanted most.


x2


----------



## Gu~ (May 20, 2018)

well that went smoothly, lol

I don't know what to say, I thought we had made the necessary changes to make sure there was no crash this time.

We upgraded, reconfigured, and are spending a LOT more on servers.

No excuses, just more bs.


----------



## Nugs1 (May 20, 2018)

Had some cowboy cookies in my cart and hit place order to only have it stolen out from beneath me!!! Lmao Oh well.


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Lol....finally stopped spinning......and nice message stating there are no mo SD bx2.

Oh well,i tried.

Congrats to you peeps that made it through.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

had bounty hunter in the cart but never got to hit the checkout button just spinner, now they are all gone, shit happens, think I am going to let it ruin my day? NFW!


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, i got a receipt in my email and the greenpoint site is still spinning...
> 
> woohoo, looks like i scored a pack of stardawg bx2...


That's how it works sometime.. just got to wait.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not a great idea to give packs out for "testing" to people that might have never grown before or are novice to growing, that's not really doing a very good test. Best bet would have been to give them to skilled and known growers to report results back, he's probably going to get very little feedback from this giveaway.


We'll see. I got a pack, and plan on keeping a journal on the gps forum. I'm sure others will as well. Of course not all will. That's why he gave out 160 friggin packs lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Swallow much whilst smilling?
> 
> This thread says yes!


You bet sailor, put that in your spank bank.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Now the site is down. Way to go gu. It's success...


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well that went smoothly, lol
> 
> I don't know what to say, I thought we had made the necessary changes to make sure there was no crash this time.
> 
> ...


Hey man I appreciate the deals and the upgrades but you seriously underestimated how many people want your products. I guess more upgrading is needed. I just hope I can get something the next time.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> We'll see. I got a pack, and plan on keeping a journal on the gps forum. I'm sure others will as well. Of course not all will. That's why he gave out 160 friggin packs lol.


And how long have you been growing?


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

@Gu~ 

Have sent in my info about the s1's,twice.

Haven't heard any thing back


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

I still like you'll love the weed you grow from our beans. I try not to make it a habit to smoke males. Lmfao

Oh and the best part. Is the careful selection. Yeah super careful....


----------



## Gu~ (May 20, 2018)

Lets talk about testing...

10% of people actually grow out and photograph their plant.

It's not because people take the seeds and run, mostly life just gets in the way.

People will say they are ready to test at the drop of a hat and then not realize it's a 4 month commitment.

~

I understand that and dont want to be too hard on people. I had to cut down a ton of testers before I moved to CO and the breeders were pissed, they didn't want to hear that the fuzz was closing in and I had to get out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> Had some cowboy cookies in my cart and hit place order to only have it stolen out from beneath me!!! Lmao Oh well.


I opend several tabs and chose Blissful Wizard and bounty hunter 

The bounty loaded first 

Hopefully i made the right choice


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2018)

LMAO holy fucking hilarious. HAHAHAHAHA

Cheers


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2018)

Stoked to get an ectocooler pack. Hopefully the combo is a good one. Chickasaw cooler? Dukes of Hazzard fan.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

I am an ass


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Lets talk about testing...
> 
> 10% of people actually grow out and photograph their plant.
> 
> ...


Hey i'm in colorado too, would be nice to actually be able to test a pack from you guys, both times you did testers your website didnt work and i got nothing + i am an experienced grower that logs on instragram and on here.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Lets talk about testing...
> 
> 10% of people actually grow out and photograph their plant.
> 
> ...


I like being in that 10% lot lol

Ive said it before ill say it again 

I aint no tester tease! 

I might abuse em but youll know about it though the pic


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Ok now that the testers are gone. You think you schmucks can fix the site so paying customers can order some fucking seeds


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> And how long have you been growing?


Long enough.. What's it to you?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Long enough.. What's it to you?


Exactly my point, bet you are a novice grower with a shitty setup in an illegal state, huge difference in you testing something and me doing it.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Does not make sense to do a random give away on testers, that's not testing shit that's just giving them away to never been seen again, at least if you give to known growers you might get some pictures and feedback.


"Might"

If you give them out to "known growers" that might get pics" is the same as giving out to random growers..that might give pics.

Just saying.

I did not pay for my tester to be shipped, and got on the site just fine,but did not get anything,cause I did last time..


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

He' probably busy looking into some dudes eyes to bring more lies n bulkshit to gps


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Long enough.. What's it to you?


I was hoping to start today with some free seeds


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well that went smoothly, lol
> 
> I don't know what to say, I thought we had made the necessary changes to make sure there was no crash this time.
> 
> ...


Gu, the answer probably isn't to spend more money, but to use better technology. How much traffic were you guys seeing? Requests per second, unique clients, etc?


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> "Might"
> 
> If you give them out to "known growers" that might get pics" is the same as giving out to random growers..that might give pics.
> 
> ...


I got nothing both times too, bet a bunch of shitty growers in growing in their tents are gonna be the testers, reporting the most accurate results of coarse.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2018)

WOW are the aholes ever out in full force with their panties in bunches on this tester drop lol

Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

I got the Blissful Wizard cross. I had the Legend Og x and SD BX in the cart, but I lost those.

Blissful Wizard x Stardawg is what I wanted!


----------



## Derrick83 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Sweet, second time i got shit due to the website not working, love it.


Guess you think you're the only one!! Smh


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

I swear when I went to bed the counter said 8:30 , 
Figured sweet, I can sleep in a little
Oh well, maybe next time , 
I did get some PP from the S1 
I’ll “test” them


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I got the Blissful Wizard cross. I had the Legend Og x and SD BX in the cart, but I lost those.
> 
> Blissful Wizard x Stardawg is what I wanted!


congrats, good luck at least we might got 1 person that can actually grow a plant and show us some pictures


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Damn mang some of ya'll can get pretty fuckin odd when shit don't go the way you want it to.



Yodaballsack.....get the fuck outta here with your shit.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I swear when I went to bed the counter said 8:30 ,
> Figured sweet, I can sleep in a little
> Oh well, maybe next time ,
> I did get some PP from the S1
> I’ll “test” them


Some people are just so lucky man. Others get in others dont. Im starting to think somethings going on.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Exactly my point, bet you are a novice grower with a shitty setup in an illegal state, huge difference in you testing something and me doing it.


LOL. Like I give a fuck what you think.. and you're wrong.. except the illegal state part..


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Guess you think you're the only one!! Smh


Yeah I hit order both times as soon as the shit opened up. Both times it was trash. Like the tried n tested s1s. So I said fuck the untested seeds. And jus wanted to order seeds for.money. you know so you can go look into some dudes eyes and buy some more bunk seeds and sell at 8o bucks a pack.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> LOL. Like I give a fuck what you think.. and you're wrong.. except the illegal state part..


lol well good luck bro


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I was hoping to start today with some free seeds


Hahaha


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (May 20, 2018)

I got the GMO cowboy cookies cross just had to be patient and not refresh and it eventually loaded the checkout page.


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got nothing both times too, bet a bunch of shitty growers in growing in their tents are gonna be the testers, reporting the most accurate results of coarse.


I know people in med states that can not grow... so get off the non med states shit..
We go just as hard,if not more..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> congrats, good luck at least we might got 1 person that can actually grow a plant and show us some pictures


Copy that.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Some people are just so lucky man. Others get in others dont. Im starting to think somethings going on.


Nothing is going on. I got one of each just like I was promised.I didn't even try to log on to the site.....











Cheers


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> I know people in med states that can not grow... so get off the non med states shit..
> We go just as hard,if not more..


I do too, but it's a lot easier to learn when your not being oppressed and can openly talk to others about growing. Not to mention not have to hide your setup, HUGGGGGEEEE difference. When i moved to colorado it was a big learning experience.


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> I got the GMO just had to be patient and not refresh and it eventually loaded the checkout page.


I had two windows open. My place order window was loading for over 20 minutes man. the other window I kept refreshing to see nothing but loading. Ahhh oh well.


----------



## Derrick83 (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I am tired and pissed I even woke up, wasted 3 hours and tried.
> 
> I am mad because GU lied again. Lol
> 
> ...


You need to deal with a lot more!!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Exactly my point, bet you are a novice grower with a shitty setup in an illegal state, huge difference in you testing something and me doing it.


Bit harsh dude, I know you really want some of these testers. But I'm a novice grower, with a basic (not shitty) set up, and also in an illegal place. Doesn't mean they will be shit plants. Plus I bet these types of grows are a large portion of GPS customer base too, so knowing how they grow in a variety of environments is good feedback. Not everyone has access to the best setup or facilities. But people can still grow.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

genuity said:


> "Might"
> 
> If you give them out to "known growers" that might get pics" is the same as giving out to random growers..that might give pics.
> 
> ...


And once you get a good tester .......feed him beans .......

I love testing cause its growing what everyone else WILL be growing (if the cross works)

Before everyone and without buying it

In return i show pics and let the breeder know of any fuckery


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

it was all the outlaw growers that got the industry to this point! I have probably been growing since before you were born.


----------



## Noinch (May 20, 2018)

Are people seriously this salty about not being the lucky few out of over EIGHT THOUSAND people trying to get a pack? Everyone was in the same boat, whether the site was working was irrelevant, 8000 people were still trying to all get the same shit, the chance of you getting something was minimal to begin with


----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

Noinch said:


> whether the site was working was irrelevant


OK


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> it was all the outlaw growers that got the industry to this point! I have probably been growing since before you were born.



Nope it all came from massive grows done by master growers, with licenses since the 70s........

Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I got the Blissful Wizard cross. I had the Legend Og x and SD BX in the cart, but I lost those.
> 
> Blissful Wizard x Stardawg is what I wanted!


I couldnt decide between them and the legend og

So i took the legend 

Well will have to do "testing" between neighbors when they are done


----------



## WV Elite Genetics (May 20, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> I got the GMO cowboy cookies cross just had to be patient and not refresh and it eventually loaded the checkout page.





Thegermling said:


> I had two windows open. My place order window was loading for over 20 minutes man. the other window I kept refreshing to see nothing but loading. Ahhh oh well.


Took about 15min for the checkout page to stop spinning for me, then the checkout part took another 5-10min, I walked away for a few min and came back and seen it was successful, 1st time I was able to score testers, Greenpoint is getting popular especially with all the specials and auctions they run through the year.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> congrats, good luck at least we might got 1 person that can actually grow a plant and show us some pictures


Ouch lol


----------



## GrowRijt (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well that went smoothly, lol
> 
> I don't know what to say, I thought we had made the necessary changes to make sure there was no crash this time.
> 
> ...


Look. I could tell. There are too many factors like internet speed and device to say it was only the server rigs fault. 

I got through on a phone with two bars LTE and got one 502 error during checkout. I refreshed and it hung but I was still in session with the cart cookie so I finished checkout.


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I do too, but it's a lot easier to learn when your not being oppressed and can openly talk to others about growing. Not to mention not have to hide your setup, HUGGGGGEEEE difference. When i moved to colorado it was a big learning experience.



LMFAO

Yes.....all that shit makes for better smoke.What a twit.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Thegermling (May 20, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> Took about 15min for the checkout page to stop spinning for me, then the checkout part took another 5-10min, I walked away for a few min and came back and seen it was successful, 1st time I was able to score testers, Greenpoint is getting popular especially with all the specials and auctions they run through the year.


Yeah man I just hope next time they have some serious servers or whatever the hell they need to handle some serious traffic like the last two tester drop. The website today was inoperable for the first few minutes except for the few who do get lucky and not because they have the best internet it really is plain old luck I guess. See you for the next round.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> We had over 10k hits in a few seconds towards the end.
> 
> Thanks for reporting this. I'll look into it. It is 730:MST.


I'm not big on PHP, but 10k hits a second is easily doable with minimum infrastructure using modern design patterns. I'm curious how your code base looks. I'm sure there's some low-hanging fruit with regards to performance tweaks that can be made to improve performance. Anytime ya'll want help, hit me up.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I do too, but it's a lot easier to learn when your not being oppressed and can openly talk to others about growing. Not to mention not have to hide your setup, HUGGGGGEEEE difference. When i moved to colorado it was a big learning experience.


Umm i still woudlnt talk to people and i would hide.my setup in a legal state for which i am lol


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I'm not big on PHP, but 10k hits a second is easily doable with minimum infrastructure using modern design patterns. I'm curious how the code base is for this thing looks. I'm sure there's some low-hanging fruit with regards to performance tweaks that can be made to improve performance.


I guarantee it's the cheapest route they could go. There are tons n tons of site with 50 to 60 times that traffic. Hell even go daddy website build up works better lol.


----------



## ShyGuru (May 20, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Bit harsh dude, I know you really want some of these testers. But I'm a novice grower, with a basic (not shitty) set up, and also in an illegal place. Doesn't mean they will be shit plants. Plus I bet these types of grows are a large portion of GPS customer base too, so knowing how they grow in a variety of environments is good feedback. Not everyone has access to the best setup or facilities. But people can still grow.


I agree with this guy. And to add another point, if you have a strain that has possible hermy tendencies than giving it to the perfect all knowing expert grower like @Yodaweed will not expose them. You need novice growers with shitty setups in illegal states to bring out the worst in a strain to see what it's really going to do when stressed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I got one


Same. I seriously cant believe people are doggin him over FREE shit, lol. 
Like he should spend more money to make it easier to give shit away. WTF


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I guarantee it's the cheapest route they could go. There are tons n tons of site with 50 to 60 times that traffic. Hell even go daddy website build up works better lol.


Did you get any of the s1 shit?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Bit harsh dude, I know you really want some of these testers. But I'm a novice grower, with a basic (not shitty) set up, and also in an illegal place. Doesn't mean they will be shit plants. Plus I bet these types of grows are a large portion of GPS customer base too, so knowing how they grow in a variety of environments is good feedback. Not everyone has access to the best setup or facilities. But people can still grow.


Word, beginners gota start somewhere


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Jesus finally.....


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuck FINALLY
> 
> landed bounty hunter ! Love my og's haha
> 
> ...



That's the one I'm planning on popping first.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Word, beginners gota start somewhere


Yeah I run out of 3 tents. And I've never had one complaint from anyone that has smoked my stuff.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That's the one I'm planning on popping first.


Which?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

When will the real drop be? I didn't bother waking up early this time. I believe you could only buy one pack of each anyways? I never bother with less than 3 especially when it is testers.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 20, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I agree with this guy. And to add another point, if you have a strain that has possible hermy tendencies than giving it to the perfect all knowing expert grower like @Yodaweed will not expose them. You need novice growers with shitty setups in illegal states to bring out the worst in a strain to see what it's really going to do when stressed.


Hell, I'll be your "Novice" grower with a "shitty" set up in the land of "prohibition". I have nothing better to do, except hanging out on "Rollitup". lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I run out of 3 tents. And I've never had one complaint from anyone that has smoked my stuff.


Whats that mean?

I was just sayining beginners gota start somewhere 

And no one complains to your face lol


----------



## tommarijuana (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. I seriously cant believe people are doggin him over FREE shit, lol.
> Like he should spend more money to make it easier to give shit away. WTF


I know,smh or complaining about having to spend 5 bucks shipping on FREE.I think the key is to pick a tester and go thru the motion and don't refresh the page..just wait and maybe you will get lucky.Thank You gu~for the generousity and all you do


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I run out of 3 tents. And I've never had one complaint from anyone that has smoked my stuff.



Didnt you say you were only growing to help out a 9 year old girl with her seizures which is why you were so sour over the bunk S1s?


----------



## Rivendell (May 20, 2018)

@Gu, just a fyi to help you avoid more upset customers, i am still seeing the banner ticking down and saying that the testers will be available in 31 minutes, it is indicating that they will be dropping at 11:30 am est. I am sure there a people still waiting for the drop to occur as a result of the banner.

Or maybe it is intentional and you are doing multiple drops on the same day to spread out the load on the servers.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Which?


The bounty Hunter. Just got my testers delivered from the first drop. Only have space to pop 1 at first.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> The bounty Hunter. Just got my testers delivered from the first drop. Only have space to drop 1 at first.
> 
> View attachment 4138762


Oh yea i forgot the first drop lol
I didnt get any then


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Congrats to everyone that got testers ,we will wait to see tester pics 

To everyone else go get some breakfast everyone is gettin hangry


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Congrats to everyone that got testers ,we will wait to see tester pics
> 
> To everyone else go get some breakfast everyone is gettin hangry


I like to smoke my breakfast


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

The banners are gone.


----------



## Rivendell (May 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The banners are gone.


not for me, still seeing it on the tester page @17 mins now


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> The bounty Hunter. Just got my testers delivered from the first drop. Only have space to pop 1 at first.
> 
> View attachment 4138762


JP when you plan on germing your Stardawg BX2


----------



## CannaDaddy (May 20, 2018)

I was planning on the Banana OG for my #1 spot this season


----------



## Gu~ (May 20, 2018)

5 more packs up for each


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like to smoke my breakfast


Wheres your waffle sandwhich?


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

Seems there are many tiny breweries these days that might have better beer than that from the big name commercial assholes.


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2018)

snipers gotta act quick


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> JP when you plan on germing your Stardawg BX2


So.... I'm really torn between the bx2 and the bounty Hunter... I have experience with the legends og in a couple crosses I've grown plus the clone only. So I felt like id be better at testing that one since I know the mom well and feel like I have a feel for the SD male from the 3 gps strains I've ran.

But.... Convince me to pop the bx2 instead. I literally cannot decide. I've been going back and forth since the drop in April.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 5 more packs up for each


Fuck ya 
SW 
I’ll send cash tomorrow


----------



## tman42 (May 20, 2018)

Everything is working great now and almost all testers in stock AND free shipping.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 5 more packs up for each


Only one per customer still?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Oh yea i forgot the first drop lol
> I didnt get any then


Food wont do any good. This might though


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wheres your waffle sandwhich?


Lunch 
Last time was chocolate chips ones with PB n banana


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Fuck ya
> SW
> I’ll send cash tomorrow


Get in there dude the site is workin gogogo


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Food wont do any good. This might though
> 
> View attachment 4138770


I do that after i smoke ......my weed hurts you 

Haha thats how some people smoke my weed its a new kind if vape!


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Only one per customer still?


It should be, gotta share the wealth around


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

I got Sky 
I canceled my CC still don’t have a new one 
Sending cash in the morning


----------



## CannaDaddy (May 20, 2018)

0/2 for testers in cart by 0730.02 freeze up in checkout to be out of stock. Then the S1 fiasco ( banana og, do si dos) I sprouted for the OD season. FML scrambling for clones now.
CD


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Im wondering if i try for bilissful

if it will say no soup for you on any !

Ok all gone again


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Only one per customer still?


They are gone already lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I like being in that 10% lot lol
> 
> Ive said it before ill say it again
> 
> ...


Ditto on that. Stoked on the Chickasaw Cooler testers, will post.


suthrngrwr said:


> I'm not big on PHP, but 10k hits a second is easily doable with minimum infrastructure using modern design patterns. I'm curious how your code base looks. I'm sure there's some low-hanging fruit with regards to performance tweaks that can be made to improve performance. Anytime ya'll want help, hit me up.


Also ditto on all counts.


----------



## sdd420 (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> well that went smoothly, lol
> 
> I don't know what to say, I thought we had made the necessary changes to make sure there was no crash this time.
> 
> ...


Well I appreciate the second chance for those of us that missed out the first drop. Second time was lucky for I guess. Thanks


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You bet sailor, put that in your spank bank.



I owe you and apology, I am sorry

I should have conducted myself better. I have eaten, gotten coffe, and changed my manpon please forgive my grown man, 15 year oldish antics.


----------



## Gu~ (May 20, 2018)

I'm over it. I know you guys have a ton of nuggets.

If you want to spend your nugs on testers so be it.

All testers are listed as in stock @$89. For those of you who cannot wait until the testing is complete.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So.... I'm really torn between the bx2 and the bounty Hunter... I have experience with the legends og in a couple crosses I've grown plus the clone only. So I felt like id be better at testing that one since I know the mom well and feel like I have a feel for the SD male from the 3 gps strains I've ran.
> 
> But.... Convince me to pop the bx2 instead. I literally cannot decide. I've been going back and forth since the drop in April.


I don't know if I can convince you but given your skills I just really want to see how this one turns out in your set up. Plus, I've had people ask me what traits to look for when seeking out Stardawg dominant strains and I really had no idea how to answer. These should show off the Stardawg GP uses well.
Does that make sense? I'm really baked right now


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Now up for sell?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I owe you and apology, I am sorry
> 
> I should have conducted myself better. I have eaten, gotten coffe, and changed my manpon please forgive my 15 year old antics.


Likewise, I mutually apologize. We’re good. Cheers, thanks for stepping up like that, I respect it a lot.


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

Well now anyone can get testers. 89$ lol


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know if I can convince you but given your skills I just really want to see how this one turns out in your set up. Plus, I've had people ask me what traits to look for when seeking out Stardawg dominant strains and I really had no idea how to answer. These should show off Stardawg GP uses well.
> Does that make sense? I'm really baked right now


Totally makes sense. But I'm also baked though.

Maybe I'll just drop a half pack of each and see what happens.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

now they are just for regular sale? put bounty hunter in my cart and checked out for $89? I will send cash in the morning.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm over it. I know you guys have a ton of nuggets.
> 
> If you want to spend your nugs on testers so be it.
> 
> All testers are listed as in stock @$89. For those of you who cannot wait until the testing is complete.


Stardawgs all gone.lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Huh wierd i added 221 packs to my cart to see what the stock was it said 19k lol is it unlimited stock?


----------



## sdd420 (May 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm over it. I know you guys have a ton of nuggets.
> 
> If you want to spend your nugs on testers so be it.
> 
> All testers are listed as in stock @$89. For those of you who cannot wait until the testing is complete.


Thanks for the free shipping too.....rollitup discount still works too!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

I feel as if a hole that existed in my soul is now filled with some unexplained happiness.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looking good
> 
> What kinda smells i got a few of those cooking currently
> Im getting antzy my self this haze im working on is going on week 13 on monday haha will also be getting chopped at week 13 lol


Thanks man! She smells like dank weed w/ hints of cookie and some chem. Damn 13 weeks! I don't think ill will ever be able to wait that long! That's insane!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> I am an ass


We all have our moments...


----------



## rollangrow (May 20, 2018)

So i screwed up and thought it was at 10:30am my time but it was 8am lol I jumped on their at about 10 and somehow got out with a cowboy cookie.. they all said out of stock but when i hit quick view they was in stock i loaded up with 4 others but by the time i got to my cart they said they were out. But still got the cowboy cookies.


----------



## Lurrabq (May 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> snipers gotta act quick


Took my shot....may have landed the Legend cross!

Would be nice. Haven't slept past 7:30 in months!

Won't bitch and moan if I missed though....


----------



## Aolelon (May 20, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> So i screwed up and thought it was at 10:30am my time but it was 8am lol I jumped on their at about 10 and somehow got out with a cowboy cookie.. they all said out of stock but when i hit quick view they was in stock i loaded up with 4 others but by the time i got to my cart they said they were out. But still got the cowboy cookies.


they are on sale now also.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)




----------



## rollangrow (May 20, 2018)

I have heard of cowboy cookies before but i did a quick search and i only see a gsc x unknown. but this is a gmo x stardawg, So i wonder what it will structure like..? lanky an small buds or better.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I feel as if a hole that existed in my soul is now filled with some unexplained happiness.
> View attachment 4138776


Hahaha nice


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Probably lanky and stanky.
Should be about a 10 on the Dank-O-Meter


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks man! She smells like dank weed w/ hints of cookie and some chem. Damn 13 weeks! I don't think ill will ever be able to wait that long! That's insane!


Sounds legit let us know how it smokes 

Nah 13weeks is not that hard 

16-17 weeks and im pulling hair out 

Never again lol...... full blown sativa hazes


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2018)

It wont let me add to cart just said add to wishlist


----------



## Sebud (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not free when you have to pay.
> 
> The free packs cost either 5 or 10$ for shipping even when you live within driving distance


I'd gladly pay the $5 if I had won.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I'd gladly pay the $5 if I had won.


Sure as fuck beats 89 doesnt it lol


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's not free when you have to pay.
> 
> The free packs cost either 5 or 10$ for shipping even when you live within driving distance


Not true! Shipping is free. Just got to select it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Sebud said:


> I'd gladly pay the $5 if I had won.


It’s going to cost me 4x the amount of shipping charges for the tracked envelope , but I’ll be sure they get there $$$ 
Still getting a pack of seeds for under 65$ Canadian. 
Happy as Jonny Cash high as fuck eating cake with my hand


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Not true! Shipping is free. Just got to select it.
> View attachment 4138791


I live far away, free wasn’t an option

Or I had to much breakfast


----------



## silverhazefiend (May 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I live far away, free wasn’t an option
> 
> Or I had to much breakfast


When u go on the gps site does it allow u to buy the testers ? For some reason it says in stock in wishlist but i cant add it ..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Logged on RIU 30 minutes ago - hey !...I got some likes on the GPS thread, Like...Thanks! Then 197 pages of......well....tester chaos and butt hurt and assorted zingers.

Just one question: do any of you think these testers will be better than the GPS stuff you already have stashed, and if so....why?

PS. I do not have a website, so when my testers are ready, I'll just give 'em to whoever I please. @~Gu.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> When u go on the gps site does it allow u to buy the testers ? For some reason it says in stock in wishlist but i cant add it ..


Same


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2018)

If I don't get a free tester someday the K is going back on 'night Rider! Speaking of which I am burning leaves, charcoal for lunch and Night Rider for Hillbill.


----------



## Sebud (May 20, 2018)

WV Elite Genetics said:


> Took about 15min for the checkout page to stop spinning for me, then the checkout part took another 5-10min, I walked away for a few min and came back and seen it was successful, 1st time I was able to score testers, Greenpoint is getting popular especially with all the specials and auctions they run through the year.


GMO cowboy cookies was what I was trying for maybe next time.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 20, 2018)

Congrats everybody! Looks like you boys n gals cleaned up house 

FWIW a lot of high traffic sites hide behind a cloudfare, might be worth a look.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Logged on RIU 30 minutes ago - hey !...I got some likes on the GPS thread, Like...Thanks! Then 197 pages of......well....tester chaos and butt hurt and assorted zingers.
> 
> *Just one question: do any of you think these testers will be better than the GPS stuff you already have stashed, and if so....why?*
> 
> PS. I do not have a website, so when my testers are ready, I'll just give 'em to whoever I please. @~Gu.


Exactly. 
I've already got a shitload of stardawg crosses and testers are no different. 
Don't get me wrong, I hope it all works out and they are fire strains but I don't mind waiting until the results come in. 

Seed drops are always big news but we don't hear much about seed dumps. Why is that? 
Don't breeders dump huge batches of seeds that failed the testing phase? 

(I think I know the answer. Hopefully I'm wrong. )


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seed drops are always big news but we don't hear much about seed dumps. Why is that?
> Don't breeders dump huge batches of seeds that failed the testing phase?
> 
> (I think I know the answer. Hopefully I'm wrong. )


They get auctioned off on IG to the highest bidder, or given away as freebies.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Congrats everybody! Looks like you boys n gals cleaned up house
> 
> FWIW a lot of high traffic sites hide behind a cloudfare, might be worth a look.


Cloudflare will handle a lot of traffic, but will typically slow you down a lot compared to building your own decent HA set up and clean code design to start with.
I had to turn it off, the free tier sideloads a bunch of ad tracker scripts also.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Cloudflare will handle a lot of traffic, but will typically slow you down a lot compared to building your own decent HA set up and clean code design to start with.


Most real-time trading platforms I use are tucked behind cloudfare, high traffic high volume and the highest availability demands from customers.


----------



## Gu~ (May 20, 2018)

"Add to Cart" button is active again


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Most real-time trading platforms I use are tucked behind cloudfare, high traffic high volume and the highest availability demands from customers.


The paid products they have, which are a bit pricey for most, are solid stuff. I just mean the free tier services are slow. I like AWS CloudFront for CDN these days, their global infrastructure is so massive and performant.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He' probably busy looking into some dudes eyes to bring more lies n bulkshit to gps


You're a fukn fool WW.. shit just had me spit up my coffee


----------



## Heisengrow (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Exactly my point, bet you are a novice grower with a shitty setup in an illegal state, huge difference in you testing something and me doing it.


No offense but I've seen some of these guys smaller setups and there pretty impressive.for such an experienced and dope ass grower your making a hell of a fuss over 1 shitty ass tester pack.you should already have your own line of keepers making your own testers if your such high profile as you claim.as a matter of fact you would already know gu does send testers to other known growers.I know some guys in my state with setups that would make you blush.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> So.... I'm really torn between the bx2 and the bounty Hunter... I have experience with the legends og in a couple crosses I've grown plus the clone only. So I felt like id be better at testing that one since I know the mom well and feel like I have a feel for the SD male from the 3 gps strains I've ran.
> 
> But.... Convince me to pop the bx2 instead. I literally cannot decide. I've been going back and forth since the drop in April.


I vote for Bounty Hunter bwtfdik? That is the one I am most interested in for the testers. Good luck looking forward to hearing your exploits.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Is this real life? Are you kidding me. After the tried n true tested s1s you are again selling untested shit for 90 bucks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

Antagonistic shit needs to go. He got ripped off and shit happens. You can guarantee he won't ever do that again. None of us are infallible. At least he has tried to make things right where others are still selling the bunk S1's and not doing a fuckin thing.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got nothing both times too, bet a bunch of shitty growers in growing in their tents are gonna be the testers, reporting the most accurate results of coarse.


As your avatar pic has a big ugly cola sitting in front of a tent....smh


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> And once you get a good tester .......feed him beans .......
> 
> I love testing cause its growing what everyone else WILL be growing (if the cross works)
> 
> ...


That's it,that's how the Gage green got me in the beginning..did one test(after I did a grow of grape stomper og)that I had already had.

And they kept me loaded with test seeds from day one..(but I was already growing & showing... it's just fun.in the end.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Whats that mean?
> 
> I was just sayining beginners gota start somewhere
> 
> And no one complains to your face lol


Yeah your right. They bitch n complain behind my back. Then come back to get more. Kinda like everyone on this thread with GPS seeds.

Edit: btw I was agreeing with you


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is this real life? Are you kidding me. After the tried n true tested s1s you are again selling untested shit for 90 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 4138807


believe it or not... he's just making wishes come tru brother lol


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Cloudflare will handle a lot of traffic, but will typically slow you down a lot compared to building your own decent HA set up and clean code design to start with.
> I had to turn it off, the free tier sideloads a bunch of ad tracker scripts also.


 Doesn’t matter how available your network is if it’s bottlenecked because of the edge device. Assuming of course that everything else is configured correctly. I think that’s the case here.

It wouldn’t take long to figure out what needed fixing and where if we had the access I’m sure, but we’re just customers and can only speculate.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is this real life? Are you kidding me. After the tried n true tested s1s you are again selling untested shit for 90 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 4138807


Then don't fuckin buy it? Some of us would like the choice to buy before hand in whatever quantity we want. Why should we all have to abide by your way of doing things? Clearly some of us don't give a fuck about untested or not given the genetics and will take the risk. If he was hiding the fact they were untested you got a point. You are like a broken record trying to cause friction lately.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Then don't fuckin buy it? Some of us would like the choice to buy before hand in whatever quantity we want. Why should we all have to abide by your way of doing things? Clearly some of us don't give a fuck about untested or not given the genetics and will take the risk. If he was hiding the fact they were untested you got a point. *You are like a broken record* trying to cause friction lately.



the irony...


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Then don't fuckin buy it? Some of us would like the choice to buy before hand in whatever quantity we want. Why should we all have to abide by your way of doing things? Clearly some of us don't give a fuck about untested or not given the genetics and will take the risk. If he was hiding the fact they were untested you got a point. You are like a broken record trying to cause friction lately.



Dude no one gives a single flying shit what you say. As in almost every active person of this thread has ignored you. Jus add your stupid ass to the list. When u get gus balls outta your mouth. Maybe then you can talk.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> the irony...


Right That's all he done the last month is come in here and cry like a bitch on her period. Then wanna talk shit to someone else.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude no one gives a single flying shit what you say. As in almost every active person of this thread has ignored you. Jus add your stupid ass to the list. When u get gus balls outta your mouth. Maybe then you can talk.


I don't have anyone's balls in my mouth. I do what I want and you aren't in any position to be telling others what they want and can have.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 20, 2018)

No one noticed Bob posting finished bud shots of seed strains that were released like a couple weeks prior lol.Im sure Gu has a very short list of testers,he might be sloppy but hes far from being a dummy.thats a fact.look up sackmastaflex on IG if you wanna see early releases of greenpoint gear.thought everyone already knew this shit


----------



## the gnome (May 20, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Are people seriously this salty about not being the lucky few out of over EIGHT THOUSAND people trying to get a pack? Everyone was in the same boat, whether the site was working was irrelevant, 8000 people were still trying to all get the same shit, the chance of you getting something was minimal to begin with


un-fuggin-belivable what being posted 
the babies posting here need to take you fuggin ball and go home already.

the irony is these lil babies will be a suck suck sucking up to Gu's generosity tomorrow....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Right That's all he done the last month is come in here and cry like a bitch on her period. Then wanna talk shit to someone else.


Cry about what? And what irony? You have 0 substance to any of your last few posts other than non sequitors and and 'insults'.


----------



## CannaBruh (May 20, 2018)

gonna be a popcorn kinda day


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is this real life? Are you kidding me. After the tried n true tested s1s you are again selling untested shit for 90 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 4138807


I kinda felt like it was in response to certain users bitching about the tester drop.....

If nothing else @Gu~ gives the people what they want


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> gonna be a popcorn kinda day


----------



## naiveCon (May 20, 2018)

With all the load sqoortin' over these testers,

This thread outta blow up any day now with pics..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4138810


Why is the femme holding the popcorn bucket? Isn't it a rule that it always sits in the mans lap? Man...how times have changed !


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Why is the femme holding the popcorn bucket? Isn't it a rule that it always sits in the mans lap? Man...how times have changed !


Can't get your dick sucked that way though /shrug.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Why is the femme holding the popcorn bucket? Isn't it a rule that it always sits in the mans lap? Man...how times have changed !


The one that buys the tickets and popcorn, gets to hold the popcorn.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I kinda felt like it was in response to certain users bitching about the tester drop.....
> 
> If nothing else @Gu~ gives the people what they want


Yeah gotta point. But I couldn't give my nuggets for them. It is what it is


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

I got what I wanted. LVTK for 5 bucks.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 20, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Congrats everybody! Looks like you boys n gals cleaned up house
> 
> FWIW a lot of high traffic sites hide behind a cloudfare, might be worth a look.


You can build your own CloudFare functionality for cheaper. Distribute your compute between Google Cloud or AWS data centers and place a reverse proxy gateway in front of your application stack with API metering.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Why is the femme holding the popcorn bucket? Isn't it a rule that it always sits in the mans lap? Man...how times have changed !


Maybe the chick is like a Bruce Jenner and has a a hole in her popcorn for him that has a vag bc he she doesn' choose identity. Or whatever with that shit now a days too. Unisex or whatever


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The one that buys the tickets and popcorn, gets to hold the popcorn.


Right. What's your point?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got nothing both times too, bet a bunch of shitty growers in growing in their tents are gonna be the testers, reporting the most accurate results of coarse.


It's your profile pic of a tent grow?


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2018)

Gu you went from giving away testers to selling them for full price within 3 hours DAYUM.
Must have had some of these marketing guys working for you.












Man I wish I could still go out and buy a pack of Asthma cigarettes to help my foul breath. Please note the warning to kids under 6/


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

I'm just pointing out that its socially acceptable, nowadays, for the female to take the male out, for a good time, hoping they might get lucky, later.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Nope it all came from massive grows done by master growers, with licenses since the 70s........
> 
> Cheers


Not in the USA, lol.


----------



## hydgrow (May 20, 2018)

Is GreenPoint CBD the shady CC processor also?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Gu you went from giving away testers to selling them for full price within 3 hours DAYUM.
> Must have had some of these marketing guys working for you.
> 
> 
> ...


Or he had loads of customers asking to buy them...is that hard to imagine?


----------



## nc208 (May 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Or he had loads of customers asking to buy them...is that hard to imagine?


I see the joke went right over your head.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I see the joke went right over your head.


It totally did! Possibly not funny? Too soon? (For me) lol. GPS ain’t got nothin on Santa Claus selling tobacco, lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> As your avatar pic has a big ugly cola sitting in front of a tent....smh


I said the same shit. Like "Am I missing something?" lol


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> You can build your own CloudFare functionality for cheaper. Distribute your compute between Google Cloud or AWS data centers and place a reverse proxy gateway in front of your application stack with API metering.


I don’t think that using a cloud service is a viable option for something that is federally illegal, even if the business complies with local laws and regs. Think of how quickly those large cloud computing companies would comply with law enforcement when compelled (historically very quickly in most cases), whereas if everything is kept in house, it can be configured to not keep logs, and customer information can be encrypted such that it is unavailable to law enforcement even if the medium is taken forcibly. The more you offload, the greater you risk exposure. Cloud misconfigs are a huge security risk, and happen all the time.

But then again, I’m on the outside and don’t know how any of their shit is set up. Pure speculation on my part.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm just pointing out that its socially acceptable, nowadays, for the female to take the male out, for a good time, hoping they might get lucky, later.


Shit nowadays it's like more and more guys are dead beat lazy ass crybabies without good jobs meanwhile women are more and more picking up the slack.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm just pointing out that its socially acceptable, nowadays, for the female to take the male out, for a good time, hoping they might get lucky, later.


I've heard stories of bigfoot sightings, but figured that was also a myth.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

Wow, so many 5 star reviews on the testers....maybe I should try some?


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shit nowadays it's like more and more guys are dead beat lazy ass crybabies without good jobs meanwhile women are more and more picking up the slack.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


That's a good one


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


I can't lie, I'd make her a sandwich.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shit nowadays it's like more and more guys are dead beat lazy ass crybabies without good jobs meanwhile women are more and more picking up the slack.


I guess when the female to male ratio gets as high as it is and all the good ones (single) end up being gay. 
What's a girl to do, move to China?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I guess when the female to male ratio gets as high as it is and all the good ones (single) end up being gay.


You forgot to add the obligatory: "not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## THT (May 20, 2018)

Update on the "GG#4 S1" in my garden.
It's stretchy, spindly, huge fan leaves, grows very fast. The structure is.. it's bad, I have pruned and defoliated a bit, even still.. not something I want in my garden. Stem rub is very bland, almost non-existent. No sign of any balls yet I am going to flower her out for science.
 

This comparison shot says it all about the structure. Both of these plants were sprouted on the same day, fed, and cared for the same.
 

On the bright side, look at this beautiful Bodega chuggin along. I know my shit is pretty crowded so it may be hard to tell, just trust me theres a nice bodega in there.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Update on the "GG#4 S1" in my garden.
> It's stretchy, spindly, huge fan leaves, grows very fast. The structure is.. it's bad, I have pruned and defoliated a bit, even still.. not something I want in my garden. Stem rub is very bland, almost non-existent. No sign of any balls yet I am going to flower her out for science.
> View attachment 4138849
> 
> ...


looks like low light levels


----------



## THT (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> looks like low light levels


Could be, I do this in a 4x2 space with a 600W HPS, no side lighting, and it's in the corner. It just stretched like a monster.


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

Cowboy Kush. Nice top coalas with good size.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> looks like low light levels


Captain speculation here


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

Cackleberry- straight fresh lime pheno. Anyone gotten a lime pheno on the cackleberry? I really like it.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

This thread is a trip. I'm guilty of being upset a little too. I think we all kinda feed off of eachother in here.

Nice cackleberry above my post up there!


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

GPS order shipping on a Sunday, and I thought they didn't work weekends 
Ecto Cooler testers, or Chickasaw Cooler (as they are now) on the way. 
Looking forward to see if I can find a good Orange pheno, I'm digging the orange right now. Just cropped some Purple Orange CBD and it tastes/smallest amazing! Straight orange soda. Hopefully something along those lines but with a Stardawg kick.


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> This thread is a trip. I'm guilty of being upset a little too. I think we all kinda feed off of eachother in here.
> 
> Nice cackleberry above my post up there!


Ya I look forward to the next run with the cackleberry. Got some jack's hydroponics 321 rocking right now. It's working real well so far on the plants vegging.


----------



## tatonka (May 20, 2018)

Chickasaw Cooler report to the reverse auction area please.
Chickasaw Cooler


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya I look forward to the next run with the cackleberry. Got some jack's hydroponics 321 rocking right now. It's working real well so far on the plants vegging.


I've been wanting to switch over to a dry nutrients like jacks, or chem-gro. My local grow store guy keeps telling me they aren't as good, plus they don't even carry them. I should just buy a bag off amazon and let it loose on my garden. See for myself whats what.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I feel as if a hole that existed in my soul is now filled with some unexplained happiness.
> View attachment 4138776



SCORE !!!!!!!


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya I look forward to the next run with the cackleberry. Got some jack's hydroponics 321 rocking right now. It's working real well so far on the plants vegging.



How does the CB grow?

She looks nice.Cool to hear some thing about some lime in there too.

I've yet to decide what to replace my WC with lol.


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How does the CB grow?
> 
> She looks nice.Cool to hear some thing about some lime in there too.
> 
> I've yet to decide what to replace my WC with lol.


mine was well topped, then stretched a good amount in flower, but filled in the gaps between bud sites on the coalas. Has had above average clumps of trichomes compared to others similar to the picture on the website

Edit: so far looking like it will be a 9 week finisher along with the cowboy kush.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Logged on RIU 30 minutes ago - hey !...I got some likes on the GPS thread, Like...Thanks! Then 197 pages of......well....tester chaos and butt hurt and assorted zingers.
> 
> Just one question: do any of you think these testers will be better than the GPS stuff you already have stashed, and if so....why?
> 
> PS. I do not have a website, so when my testers are ready, I'll just give 'em to whoever I please. @~Gu.


Hahaha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah your right. They bitch n complain behind my back. Then come back to get more. Kinda like everyone on this thread with GPS seeds.
> 
> Edit: btw I was agreeing with you


Hahaha awsome awsome i agree with you lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Then don't fuckin buy it? Some of us would like the choice to buy before hand in whatever quantity we want. Why should we all have to abide by your way of doing things? Clearly some of us don't give a fuck about untested or not given the genetics and will take the risk. If he was hiding the fact they were untested you got a point. You are like a broken record trying to cause friction lately.


Yea but selling them right after the rush made me fell like a.bitch for waking up haha at least i got em for 5 eh


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, so many 5 star reviews on the testers....maybe I should try some?


Lmao yea i read one too was like a fairy tale haha


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I can't lie, I'd make her a sandwich.


Id make her into a sandwich then would tell her to make me a sandwich (again with herself)


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You forgot to add the obligatory: "not that there's anything wrong with that."
> 
> View attachment 4138847


Everytime i see that fucking thing i can stop laughing.....


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I can't even regular seeds from this trash ass site. I mean really stardawg is a one trick pony. And played the fuk out. That' how you know they aren' a breeder. One male over 600 female cuts. Try something else. Stardawg time has come n gone


How many of Gu~'s crosses have you grown out?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Update on the "GG#4 S1" in my garden.
> It's stretchy, spindly, huge fan leaves, grows very fast. The structure is.. it's bad, I have pruned and defoliated a bit, even still.. not something I want in my garden. Stem rub is very bland, almost non-existent. No sign of any balls yet I am going to flower her out for science.
> View attachment 4138849
> 
> ...


Why is the little one so droopy? How are the roots ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> GPS order shipping on a Sunday, and I thought they didn't work weekends
> Ecto Cooler testers, or Chickasaw Cooler (as they are now) on the way.
> Looking forward to see if I can find a good Orange pheno, I'm digging the orange right now. Just cropped some Purple Orange CBD and it tastes/smallest amazing! Straight orange soda. Hopefully something along those lines but with a Stardawg kick.


I would have went for the cooler
But ive had so much citrus stuff over the years and i have some still to pop...
So im going back to berries,bananas,and id like to try apples

I intentionally missed boomtown and the lvtk just for these reasons


----------



## tatonka (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would have went for the cooler
> But ive had so much citrus stuff over the years and i have some still to pop...
> So im going back to berries,bananas,and id like to try apples
> I intentionally missed boomtown and the lvtk just for these reasons


I only have Oarange Blossom Special in my home seed bank.
I grew TGA Agent Orange for years and love the Orange mixed with damp basement taste.
Weird?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I only have Oarange Blossom Special in my home seed bank.
> I grew TGA Agent Orange for years and love the Orange mixed with damp basement taste.
> Weird?


Not at all when i first encountered lemon phenos

Blueberry was everywhere here so it was a total change and i ditched all my berries (super dumb )

But i got the obs, some lemon skunk , and a few other citrus ones that are already getting pushed back so i wont get any citrus stuff for a while
Unless i find something i think i cant live without

Im going back to berries for a bit ....

Was thinking the mothers milk from bodhi plus the cherry queen from bodhi would cross to become Dairy Queen  at least in the future.


----------



## Rivendell (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would have went for the cooler
> But ive had so much citrus stuff over the years and i have some still to pop...
> So im going back to berries,bananas,and id like to try apples
> 
> I intentionally missed boomtown and the lvtk just for these reasons


The only apple i have ever found was in a pack of Mandala #1 that I ran out door a number of years ago, once cured it had a distinct apple with a bit of holiday spice smell. Didn't really carry over to the taste, it was good just not apple.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would have went for the cooler
> But ive had so much citrus stuff over the years and i have some still to pop...
> So im going back to berries,bananas,and id like to try apples
> 
> I intentionally missed boomtown and the lvtk just for these reasons


I like variety too, I just haven't been able to get great quality bud consistently, I'm in UK and for the last 15 years it's basically been 'Cheese' or 'skunk' lol
So I'm happy to have a good selection now.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I would have went for the cooler
> But ive had so much citrus stuff over the years and i have some still to pop...
> So im going back to berries,bananas,and id like to try apples
> 
> I intentionally missed boomtown and the lvtk just for these reasons


I found some apple and pear type smells from bodhi's bingo pajamas 

Pretty strange. Tasty but not anything I kept. Have a few packs left for when I want to revisit.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Everytime i see that fucking thing i can stop laughing.....


You've seen the electric 6 vid, right?




Cold$moke said:


> Was thinking the mothers milk from bodhi plus the cherry queen from bodhi would cross to become Dairy Queen  at least in the future.


Sub beat you to it years ago.
https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/tga-subcool-seeds-dairy-queen/prod_2599.html


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You've seen the electric 6 vid, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent seen the vid


Haha yea i know tga has a dairy queen already 
It just made so much sense ....back to the drawing board on that one


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Sweet, second time i got shit due to the website not working, love it.


You had about a 1.6/1000th chance of getting anything even if the website worked flawlessly.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I havent seen the vid
> 
> 
> Haha yea i know tga has a dairy queen already
> It just made so much sense ....back to the drawing board on that one


cherry milk?

mother queen?

milking the queen?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I found some apple and pear type smells from bodhi's bingo pajamas
> 
> Pretty strange. Tasty but not anything I kept. Have a few packs left for when I want to revisit.


I actually have a pack of the bingo from glg 

Is it worth growing?


----------



## THT (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Why is the little one so droopy? How are the roots ?


Its sleeping I think, It does perk up nice when the lights are on


----------



## Heisengrow (May 20, 2018)

THT said:


> Its sleeping I think, It does perk up nice when the lights are on


Thats what it looked like to me,In that down time an hour after the lights go out,Grow it out and donate it to the girl scouts to weave some hemp chicken egg baskets or fish traps.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> cherry milk?
> 
> mother queen?
> 
> milking the queen?


QueenDairy ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> QueenDairy ?


Stripper tits? Or is that out of line haha


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

CannaDaddy said:


> I was planning on the Banana OG for my #1 spot this season


Seed plants for your #1 spot? That's an interesting way to gamble


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How many of Gu~'s crosses have you grown out?


Between my wife and I. We have a total of i think 19, 20 or packs of seeds from gps and every packs has atleast half gone. All have been grown flowered and smoked. So what's the point of this question.

Edit I had a different name on here for a awhile. Back when this thread was.on like page 35 or 40 or so. And finally got access to this back about 3 years ago.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Right That's all he done the last month is come in here and cry like a bitch on her period. Then wanna talk shit to someone else.


You should look at your posts over the last month. 40amps has got nothing on you.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> You should look at your posts over the last month. 40amps has got nothing on you.


K don't care. You guys make a cute couple


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You've seen the electric 6 vid, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've grown out several tga strains. I tested for him for like 4 years. Till the whole kill separation n sending bath tub pic n shit. I've grown probably 20 or 30 different strains. I had one pack that was absolute dynamite. Cherry cordial og. All 6 females from one pack was down right keepers. And ended up getting flooded and lost the mother's it. One pheno had a really strong cherry smell n taste. Super white n frosty. Huge yielder for an og.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I havent seen the vid
> 
> 
> Haha yea i know tga has a dairy queen already
> It just made so much sense ....back to the drawing board on that one


How about 'Her Moojesty'....dairy = moo, queen = majesty lol. 

It's from the Ni no kuni game lol I can't take credit


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I havent seen the vid


Aw, c'mon...."we've all" seen the "Gay Bar" video - and liked it...lol.

Then I'm going to do you, and anyone else, a better solid than I could have ever believed possible. Say hello to Electric 6. Your life is about to change. Or not. Search out "Gay Bar" at your own risk.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

The pure animal cookies from CV has been my favorite forever. It's been out of stock on the attitude since the beginning of time it seems. I found it on GPS but then saw Gu's Sundance kid and totally forgot about the pure animal. I popped my seeds yesterday as soon as I got them home and they are already shooting roots.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Between my wife and I. We have a total of i think 19, 20 or packs of seeds from gps and every packs has atleast half gone. All have been grown flowered and smoked. So what's the point of this question.
> 
> Edit I had a different name on here for a awhile. Back when this thread was.on like page 35 or 40 or so. And finally got access to this back about 3 years ago.


If you've grown out that much I'm surprised you're complaining about Gu~s Stardawg male. It has let the females shine through really well for me so far. Ive got some Stardawg leaners too, which are good, but I'm selecting for the female leaning ones with Stardawg influence


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Heres some blizzard bush and cookies and chem (cnc)

Dont worry ill make them more pretty when they get into a system (still a rockwool noob lol)


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The pure animal cookies from CV has been my favorite forever. It's been out of stock on the attitude since the beginning of time it seems. I found it on GPS but then saw Gu's Sundance kid and totally forgot about the pure animal. I popped my seeds yesterday as soon as I got them home and they are already shooting roots.


I popped a pack of sdk just recently and after one day in paper towels I had some ready to plant, fastest germinating seeds I've worked with before.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The pure animal cookies from CV has been my favorite forever. It's been out of stock on the attitude since the beginning of time it seems. I found it on GPS but then saw Gu's Sundance kid and totally forgot about the pure animal. I popped my seeds yesterday as soon as I got them home and they are already shooting roots.


You have any pics of the pure animal? Been thinking about grabbing it


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Jelly pie just starting out. Has a strong grapey smell. Hopefully it stays a pie leaner. 

Orange Blossom Special just now halfway through and starting to have to tie up the colas. Hopefully that's a good sign. The frost looks to be picking up as well. Heavy citrus leaning smell. With a hint of chemicals in the backgound on stem rub.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I actually have a pack of the bingo from glg
> 
> Is it worth growing?


I liked it. Good smoke. Unique terps. Good high. Just not special enough to keep around. Popped half a pack and got 4 females. All were good. 

Will definitely revisit.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly pie just starting out. Has a strong grapey smell. Hopefully it stays a pie leaner. View attachment 4138941
> 
> Orange Blossom Special just now halfway through and starting to have to the up the colas. Hopefully that's a good sign. The frost looks to be picking up as well. Heavy citrus leaning smell. With a hint of chemicals in the backgound on stem rub.
> 
> View attachment 4138944 View attachment 4138945 View attachment 4138947 View attachment 4138949


So you and every other grower on here are getting distinctly different aromas, tastes and effects with beautiful buds from all the different crosses, but the Stardawg male is played out?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> K don't care. You guys make a cute couple


Should I post up every one of your posts over the last month to show you that you bitch incessantly?

And you even have nice looking plants. What's the deal? If you were getting a bunch of junk phenos then I'd get it, but your plants look good. Where's all the bitching coming from?


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> You have any pics of the pure animal? Been thinking about grabbing it


I'll look through my old phone, see if there are any. I can tell you they have lots of frost and I found two phenos. One turns purple even in hot temps and the other looked just like the pic on GPS. Both were super lemon fuel and the buds were very oily to the touch when growing on the plant.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'll look through my old phone, see if there are any. I can tell you they have lots of frost and I found two phenos. One turns purple even in hot temps and the other looked just like the pic on GPS. Both were super lemon fuel and the buds were very oily to the touch when growing on the plant.


How were they yield wise?


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 20, 2018)

Those last dozen pages or so was one hell of a read.

Some folks really lost their shit....like were literally struggling with some average day shit.
A website wasn’t responding to them fast enough? That’s the funniest shit ever!

I wonder if they ever reflect at the end of the day?


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How were they yield wise?


Yield was average. Nothing amazing, but the nugs were dense. I really liked it because the smell really carried over to the taste almost 100%. It was like exhaling lemons.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Yield was average. Nothing amazing, but the nugs were dense. I really liked it because the smell really carried over to the taste almost 100%. It was like exhaling lemons.


Right on, thanks for the info. I have a pack that I was planning on popping next


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> So you and every other grower on here are getting distinctly different aromas, tastes and effects with beautiful buds from all the different crosses, but the Stardawg male is played out?


Not poking but there are ALOT OF VARIABLES in this comment .... just saying many things can affect many other things ....


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Aw, c'mon...."we've all" seen the "Gay Bar" video - and liked it...lol.
> 
> Then I'm going to do you, and anyone else, a better solid than I could have ever believed possible. Say hello to Electric 6. Your life is about to change. Or not. Search out "Gay Bar" at your own risk.


Seen them live in a tiny little venue in Ann Arbor MI (and once when they were the "Wildbunch" many moons ago). Great show and cool people. Too bad the "Gay Bar" song is all they are really known for by most lol.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Man I really want the sundae driver bc I've smoked Real deal sundae driver and it was down right fire. But man I hate to give up 89 bucks of nuggets.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Id hold out til we get some tests going then lol
Im sure they will hit auction eventually.......right


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

I was kinda shocked to see folks happily paying full price for testers?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Those last dozen pages or so was one hell of a read.
> 
> Some folks really lost their shit....like were literally struggling with some average day shit.
> A website wasn’t responding to them fast enough? That’s the funniest shit ever!
> ...



Reminds me of a country song


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Not poking but there are ALOT OF VARIABLES in this comment .... just saying many things can affect many other things ....


Right. Someone can suck at growing weed. I get that. It doesn't look like @whytewidow sucks at growing weed and is getting distinctly different expressions from his GPS varieties so I'm not sure why someone would think the Stardawg male is played out.

Are you getting all Stardawg phenos from your packs? Or a lot of distinctly different expressions?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was kinda shocked to see folks happily paying full price for testers?


Same i mean if gu did the breeding then at least they shouldnt.be like the s1's 

but i thought it was too soon for sale myself

if peeps want them you cant blame him for getting while the gettings good haha

But i saved my nuggets for the time being 

Besides these testers there are 2 more gos strains i want to add to the stock other then that i think i have enough of the genetics


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right. Someone can suck at growing weed. I get that. It doesn't look like @whytewidow sucks at growing weed and is getting distinctly different expressions from his GPS varieties so I'm not sure why someone would think the Stardawg male is played out.
> 
> Are you getting all Stardawg phenos from your packs? Or a lot of distinctly different expressions?


I've grown 3 strains and all three have been Stardawgs. 
Ace High -ALL chem zero lemon.
California Cannon -light lem mostly chem. You really had to search for the lemon.
Orange Blossom Special -so far ALL chem.
Not gonna lie, Im ready for something else other than the Stardawg. Thats why I was so hyped about the S1's and bought a bunch of em.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right. Someone can suck at growing weed. I get that. It doesn't look like @whytewidow sucks at growing weed and is getting distinctly different expressions from his GPS varieties so I'm not sure why someone would think the Stardawg male is played out.
> 
> Are you getting all Stardawg phenos from your packs? Or a lot of distinctly different expressions?


Not so much the suck part although thats very true... but different nutes,lights,environment damn near anything can impact the plants is all im saying ...


To be honest iv been to busy to really look at them haha ill try and give them a close exam later but they all look pretty similar to me and im running more than a few


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

I was able to get the Sundae Stallion, Pebble Pusher, and Sky warden. Stallion and Pebble Pusher will get popped first.


----------



## vertnugs (May 20, 2018)

Thanks @sourgummy for the info on the CB.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I was able to get the Sundae Stallion, Pebble Pusher, and Sky warden. Stallion and Pebble Pusher will get popped first.


Haha with everyone getting sundae stallion and pebble pusher i almost wish i chose something else  theres going to be lots of reports hopefully. 

And im a sucker for og's even though i keep telling my self to look outside of og's and kushes for a bit


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've grown 3 strains and all three have been Stardawgs.
> Ace High -ALL chem zero lemon.
> California Cannon -light lem mostly chem. You really had to search for the lemon.
> Orange Blossom Special -so far ALL chem.
> Not gonna lie, Im ready for something else other than the Stardawg. Thats why I was so hyped about the S1's and bought a bunch of em.


Thanks for the info! We're those full packs? I'm asking because just in the last week a couple growers have said they were getting orange aromas off of the OBS and I know previously others have said they got different expressions from CC and AH too. I expect some Stardawg phenos in every pack, but I'm also expecting to find female phenos too


----------



## sourgummy (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha with everyone getting sundae stallion and pebble pusher i almost wish i chose something else  theres going to be lots of reports hopefully.
> 
> And im a sucker for og's even though i keep telling my self to look outside of og's and kushes for a bit


Ya I agree those would be the most popular if I made a guess at it. I am going for males as much as females. If it doesn't play out, its ok they are testers and I got enough meds coming up to keep me solid for one or even two of my trays to not pan out if it happens. But I bet there will be some amazing stuff in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right. Someone can suck at growing weed. I get that. It doesn't look like @whytewidow sucks at growing weed and is getting distinctly different expressions from his GPS varieties so I'm not sure why someone would think the Stardawg male is played out.
> 
> Are you getting all Stardawg phenos from your packs? Or a lot of distinctly different expressions?


People are getting burnt out on stardawg because the male overpowers every female. A good male should be passing on good traits without overpowering the females choosen qualities. Why else get excited about a cross with a certain female if you're just going to get male dom traits?

That's my reasoning for only buying like 4 packs and then stopping further purchases of gps strains.

And then to see the new testers are just more stardawg, yawn. I'll pass.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Aw, c'mon...."we've all" seen the "Gay Bar" video - and liked it...lol.
> 
> Then I'm going to do you, and anyone else, a better solid than I could have ever believed possible. Say hello to Electric 6. Your life is about to change. Or not. Search out "Gay Bar" at your own risk.


I'm pretty liberated, but sorry Amos, gay bars are not my cup of tea. 

Not that that there's anything wrong with gay couples having a watering hole that they can be gay in.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> People are getting burnt out on stardawg because the male overpowers every female. A good male should be passing on good traits without overpowering the females choosen qualities. Why else get excited about a cross with a certain female if you're just going to get male dom traits?
> 
> That's my reasoning for only buying like 4 packs and then stopping further purchases of gps strains.
> 
> And then to see the new testers are just more stardawg, yawn. I'll pass.


Haha i almost wish i didnt get so many

But they where cheap enough so im not salty but depending on how these first 4 different strains end up will HIGHLY influence what gps i pop next and how much room i devote to them

Id say 60 % of my next run will be gps stuff and im also on the hunt for males

So next run might be 0 gps lol dont know yet

Still for the most part the service and the prices are good but i agree some diversity is needed for future interest from me


----------



## nobighurry (May 20, 2018)

I somehow got thru I was biting on my last fingernail then I landed Chickasaw cooler, phone won out over my tablet....


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Thanks for the info! We're those full packs? I'm asking because just in the last week a couple growers have said they were getting orange aromas off of the OBS and I know previously others have said they got different expressions from CC and AH too. I expect some Stardawg phenos in every pack, but I'm also expecting to find female phenos too


Not whole packs but enough that I believed I would have come across more of the clone it was bred with. 
3 OBS girls out of 6 sexed & it smells exactly like the Ace High. Straight oven cleaner chem smell.
2 Ace High girls out of 4 or 5 sexed
2 Cali Cannon girls out of 4 or 5 sexed (1 of 2 had a slight hint of lemon dominated by chem, and the other was all chem).
I still have like 20 more packs of Stardawg crosses to run, but Im ready to move on from the Wild West series.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha i almost wish i didnt get so many
> 
> But they where cheap enough so im not salty but depending on how these first 4 different strains end up will HIGHLY influence what gps i pop next and how much room i devote to them
> 
> ...


Now I'm not trying to knock GPS, I'm more than confident the crosses will all produce top notch bud but my only complaint would be the solitary male.

I did grab the ones I liked CnC, bodega and boomtown and grabbed iron horse cuz the damn auction got me, lol. 

Not sure if I'll get to the boomtown anytime soon now because I just sent in a MO for LVTK and will be popping a couple of those asap! along with a couple goji s1s.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

Same here, I aint knocking it but variety is the spice of life.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> People are getting burnt out on stardawg because the male overpowers every female. A good male should be passing on good traits without overpowering the females choosen qualities. Why else get excited about a cross with a certain female if you're just going to get male dom traits?
> 
> That's my reasoning for only buying like 4 packs and then stopping further purchases of gps strains.
> 
> And then to see the new testers are just more stardawg, yawn. I'll pass.


Well, I guess some are luckier than others I guess. Just off the top of my head and only recalling aroma we've had reports of straight cherry and lime from Cackleberry, orange from Orange Blossom Special, lemon (gas?) from night rider, berry/Blueberry from Dream Catcher, Cookies from Cookies and Chem, dog poo from the Starfighter cross, something awesome from Purple Badlands (I don't remember, but both typoerror and dandyrandy said it was great), grape jelly or something from Jelly Pie, lemon from the Lemon G cross, something great sounding from Sundance Kid (from Lubdanugs), nasty unnatural metallic funk from Copper Chem, and I grew full packs of Jamoka, Raindance and Purple Badlands and they all had unique phenos along with some Stardawg phenos. So it doesn't seem that overpowering. Maybe it is with some crosses, but it doesn't seem like a rule of thumb


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Not whole packs but enough that I believed I would have come across more of the clone it was bred with.
> 3 OBS girls out of 6 sexed & it smells exactly like the Ace High. Straight oven cleaner chem smell.
> 2 Ace High girls out of 4 or 5 sexed
> 2 Cali Cannon girls out of 4 or 5 sexed (1 of 2 had a slight hint of lemon dominated by chem, and the other was all chem).
> I still have like 20 more packs of Stardawg crosses to run, but Im ready to move on from the Wild West series.


Same a new male is needed to keep GPS on par with every other big time breeder. Stardawg is not the future. Sry not sorry. It's the truth.


----------



## HydroRed (May 20, 2018)

Just checked my email and GU~ takin care of bidness as promised.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Same i mean if gu did the breeding then at least they shouldnt.be like the s1's
> 
> but i thought it was too soon for sale myself
> 
> ...


The thing I find just mind boggling is people were throwing a fit about not getting a tester pack, out of 8000 people online or whatever it was "I" didn't get a pack.
And then they wine and wine and "fuck gps"
Then, gps releases testers for the public for all the people ready to sink the ship who tragically didnt get a pack AND THEN half of the people who wined about not getting any, decide to badger them for releasing them for sale as testers!? 

Get real.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The thing I find just mind boggling is people were throwing a fit about not getting a tester pack, out of 8000 people online or whatever it was "I" didn't get a pack.
> And then they wine and wine and "fuck gps"
> Then, gps releases testers for the public for all the people ready to sink the ship who tragically didnt get a pack AND THEN half of the people who wined about not getting any, decide to badger them for releasing them for sale as testers!?
> 
> Get real.


Not being critical of you. It was OVER 10,000 hits in a few minutes so just in case some of you didn't see the odds of getting a pack in one of my previous posts it would've been less than 1.6/1000th of a chance of getting a pack of testers even if the site worked flawlessly so nobody should've had high hopes. You have far better odds of winning at a multi-pack blackjack table in Vegas


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Not being critical of you. It was OVER 10,000 hits in a few minutes so just in case some of you didn't see the odds of getting a pack in one of my previous posts it would've been less than 1.6/1000th of a chance of getting a pack of testers even if the site worked flawlessly so nobody should've had high hopes. You have far better odds of winning at a multi-pack blackjack table in Vegas


Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. And yet all hell broke loose over it, don't know how many pages worth I had to read through to make sure I didn't miss some important info on a drop, and the whole time a select handful going off over not getting their delighted pack that they deserve over anyone else, and then when Gu~ snapped and said "testers for sale", MOST of them same people dogged him for it. What a bunch of wine asses. Are we not going to be happy until gps gives everything for free or decides to sell out??? 
Is this s1 replacement thing not good enough? Are the other companies replacing these s1's that they've sold? Is gps garbage for only giving 10 pack of testers per customer, EVEN when the growers aren't pros??? 'Oh what a load of shit!'
Gu~ Fine if you want your testers then here, 89$

Way to trample a guy who's already been through enough by the sounds of it,,, 

BUT NO, 
Gu~ is going to try to sell testers!?!? "Fuck gps!"
If it's fuck gps then them people can go find another thread to bum seeds off, this is ridiculous.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The thing I find just mind boggling is people were throwing a fit about not getting a tester pack, out of 8000 people online or whatever it was "I" didn't get a pack.
> And then they wine and wine and "fuck gps"
> Then, gps releases testers for the public for all the people ready to sink the ship who tragically didnt get a pack AND THEN half of the people who wined about not getting any, decide to badger them for releasing them for sale as testers!?
> 
> Get real.


I dont give 2 shits either way bud 

To me it seemed a little fishy with all the goings on around here lately....but be that as it may i still dont ever recall saying anything bad about gps 

Lets not talk about the whole sell testers thing


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 20, 2018)

when I added them to my cart I thought I got lucky with one of the 5 extra that were put online afterwards only to find at checkout it was $89  hadn't read he had put them up for regular sale at the time only that 5 more packs of each tester was added.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. And yet all hell broke loose over it, don't know how many pages worth I had to read through to make sure I didn't miss some important info on a drop, and the whole time a select handful going off over not getting their delighted pack that they deserve over anyone else, and then when Gu~ snapped and said "testers for sale", MOST of them same people dogged him for it. What a bunch of wine asses. Are we not going to be happy until gps gives everything for free or decides to sell out???
> Is this s1 replacement thing not good enough? Are the other companies replacing these s1's that they've sold? Is gps garbage for only giving 10 pack of testers per customer, EVEN when the growers aren't pros??? 'Oh what a load of shit!'
> Gu~ Fine if you want your testers then here, 89$
> 
> ...


Arent you the guy who had a weird issue that gu had to fix as well? Bad seeds or stolen money i dont recall


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

I agree it was cool of him to sell them if people are willing to pay but with the pop up and everything you could tell it was planned for


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha with everyone getting sundae stallion and pebble pusher i almost wish i chose something else  theres going to be lots of reports hopefully.


I wouldn't count on it. 
Seems most of the strains sold or given as testers, never get grown out 



HydroRed said:


> I was kinda shocked to see folks happily paying full price for testers?


Remember the last testers, RHS crosses. That was April of last year. There wasnt a big demand and the line was dropped before the public test reports came in.
There was never a test release, at least public, for Lucky 7s, Barn Burner, Jelly Pie, Orange Blossom Special, Sky Dweller, etc. 
We were the testers, IMHO
I don't think these newest crosses are testers in the traditional sense, but Pre-release. 
Testing their acceptance, perhaps.
I'm pretty confident that these are the new new and these will be available before the testers ever reach the flowering stage.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. And yet all hell broke loose over it, don't know how many pages worth I had to read through to make sure I didn't miss some important info on a drop, and the whole time a select handful going off over not getting their delighted pack that they deserve over anyone else, and then when Gu~ snapped and said "testers for sale", MOST of them same people dogged him for it. What a bunch of wine asses. Are we not going to be happy until gps gives everything for free or decides to sell out???
> Is this s1 replacement thing not good enough? Are the other companies replacing these s1's that they've sold? Is gps garbage for only giving 10 pack of testers per customer, EVEN when the growers aren't pros??? 'Oh what a load of shit!'
> Gu~ Fine if you want your testers then here, 89$
> 
> ...


And I'm sure Gu~ lost 1000's of dollars if not 10,000's from the S1 seeds mistake and made it right as best he could. It's impressive for me to see a small business owner suck it up like that to keep his customers happy.

Out of all the posters on this thread how many would take a $10,000 (maybe more or less?) hit in your income and not make any excuses, not whine, bitch or moan and fix it with a great amount of poise. I'm sure some on here would either just whine about it and do nothing to fix it or basically give everyone one the bird and disappear


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> The only apple i have ever found was in a pack of Mandala #1 that I ran out door a number of years ago, once cured it had a distinct apple with a bit of holiday spice smell. Didn't really carry over to the taste, it was good just not apple.


Apple phenos in MNS SSH. Apple phenos in green crack. Very apple phenos in green crack x snow lotus from bodhi so I am sure most crosses with it will show the trait. An apple strain is also being used by Alien Genetics and is seemingly somewhat true breeding.

I know I remember apple being in some of Ace's lines somewhere as well but cannot seem to remember. I keep thinking Zamal or one of his South American varieties.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

I know ,
i feel bad if i dont post pics of test beans weekly lol 

But i dont camp on my beans if i can help it once they hit a few years old i pop em whether i want to or not
Just to get rid of em


Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't count on it.
> Seems most of the strains sold or given as testers, never get grown out
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya its like why do people even get them if they are going to camp on them lol


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (May 20, 2018)

It’s like watching a really good Quinceañera


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> And I'm sure Gu~ lost 1000's of dollars if not 10,000's from the S1 seeds mistake and made it right as best he could. It's impressive for me to see a small business owner suck it up like that to keep his customers happy.
> 
> Out of all the posters on this thread how many would take a $10,000 (maybe more or less?) hit in your income and not make any excuses, not whine, bitch or moan and fix it with a great amount of poise. I'm sure some on here would either just whine about it and do nothing to fix it or basically give everyone one the bird and disappear


Just remember gu refunded most peeps in nuggets unless you sent the packs back 

Just like walmart haha give your ass a gift card so that money stays in store.


Gu even said it himself i know you got a lot of nuggets to spend lol

I think ive been following along correctly


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yes that's exactly what I'm saying. And yet all hell broke loose over it, don't know how many pages worth I had to read through to make sure I didn't miss some important info on a drop, and the whole time a select handful going off over not getting their delighted pack that they deserve over anyone else, and then when Gu~ snapped and said "testers for sale", MOST of them same people dogged him for it. What a bunch of wine asses. Are we not going to be happy until gps gives everything for free or decides to sell out???
> Is this s1 replacement thing not good enough? Are the other companies replacing these s1's that they've sold? Is gps garbage for only giving 10 pack of testers per customer, EVEN when the growers aren't pros??? 'Oh what a load of shit!'
> Gu~ Fine if you want your testers then here, 89$
> 
> ...


Gu has been at this for a while, I'm confident that his skin is thicker than most. I think he thrives off this or he would have quit a long time ago.
Do you remember when he said that even bad publicity is good publicity? 
Greenpoint had 8000 hits this morning, when the test began. Do you think he is being affected by all of this hate?


----------



## genuity (May 20, 2018)

Thinking about running them pepple pushers.

Smoking on some sundea driver #10 right now....damn fine smoke.
Got to do a better run of it,befor I post pics..


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> And I'm sure Gu~ lost 1000's of dollars if not 10,000's from the S1 seeds mistake and made it right as best he could. It's impressive for me to see a small business owner suck it up like that to keep his customers happy.
> 
> Out of all the posters on this thread how many would take a $10,000 (maybe more or less?) hit in your income and not make any excuses, not whine, bitch or moan and fix it with a great amount of poise. I'm sure some on here would either just whine about it and do nothing to fix it or basically give everyone one the bird and disappear



Cheese and rice dude give it a frikn break.. we get it. Hate to break it to you but I'm pretty sure he has a woman already.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Cheese and rice dude give it a frikn break.. we get it. Hate to break it to you but I'm pretty sure he has a woman already.


You could take your own advise. I'm just trying to balance out your incessant whining


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just remember gu refunded most peeps in nuggets unless you sent the packs back
> 
> Just like walmart haha give your ass a gift card so that money stays in store.
> 
> ...


So what're you saying, gold nuggets aren't good enough?


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just remember gu refunded most peeps in nuggets unless you sent the packs back
> 
> Just like walmart haha give your ass a gift card so that money stays in store.
> 
> ...


Right, which isn't a dollar for dollar loss, but it's credited money that he won't be making in the future.


----------



## whytewidow (May 20, 2018)

Couple different jelly pies, OBS 1,2,4 3 is in flower now. Also some dying breed x Aficionado crosses. Sunset Sherb x blueberry NL#5 Clementine cookies clones, and a couple other nice crosses. Chemtrail Cookie Breath, and something else can' remember.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what're you saying, gold nuggets aren't good enough?


Please dont try and turn the truth on me bud just stating opinion and not doing it like a bitch with attitude ......

Is that really what i said? 

Read the post way back about.me being just happy with my experiences with gps

Dont get it twisted or ill have to show my bitch side


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

I just feel for Gu~. I've owned a couple businesses and mistakes happen and it's tough to keep a smile on your face while you're taking a financial loss to make it right for the customer.

I've had jobs where I made no money and literally paid to do at least one job before because of some mistakes that were made and I did the same thing as Gu~. I stayed professional, kept smiling and made it right. And I've probably got more mouths to feed than almost anyone on this site. Keeping poise through trials isn't as easy as you think. 

I'm assuming a lot of you have never owned your own business because you would definitely be more sympathetic to the speed bumps that are bound to happen.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right, which isn't a dollar for dollar loss, but it's credited money that he won't be making in the future.


yaaa... that's not exactly how it works. Once you figure in the profit per pack there would be virtually ZERO loss. Seriously though just take a step or two off the mans genitals.. He's a big boy.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

I get it perfectly 

im pretty sure this whole day went as planned for gu 

Which is good


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I just feel for Gu~. I've owned a couple businesses and mistakes happen and it's tough to keep a smile on your face while you're taking a financial loss to make it right for the customer.
> 
> I've had jobs where I made no money and literally paid to do at least one job before because of some mistakes that were made and I did the same thing as Gu~. I stayed professional, kept smiling and made it right.
> 
> I'm assuming a lot of you have never owned your own business because you would definitely be more sympathetic to the speed bumps that are bound to happen.


lol how come everybody on this site owns at least one business? and yet u cant figure out the difference between a cash refund and store credit?? smh


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu has been at this for a while, I'm confident that his skin is thicker than most. I think he thrives off this or he would have quit a long time ago.
> Do you remember when he said that even bad publicity is good publicity?
> Greenpoint had 8000 hits this morning, when the test began. Do you think he is being affected by all of this hate?


I'm new to gps, you have a good point. Maybe he is use to all this. But as someone new who's been sitting back reading and watching all this unfold, AND as a "victim" of the s1's, I'm going to say for the ones who have been on train with all this "fire", they're being pretty shitty to say fuck gps, and you know that when it's coming from someone new to gps and thinking with an open mind. 
Sorry I'm ranting a bit, maybe this is the norm for this thread? I wouldn't know but regardless of what some people gotta post, I'm just looking forward to growing and showing the gear. It's good or it's not good. Gu's fixed his fuck ups, get in or get out. 
Can't even keep up with the thread unless I check it 6 times a day because someone's still not okay with what gps wants to give away.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm new to gps, you have a good point. Maybe he is use to all this. But as someone new who's been sitting back reading and watching all this unfold, AND as a "victim" of the s1's, I'm going to say for the ones who have been on train with all this "fire", they're being pretty shitty to say fuck gps, and you know that when it's coming from someone new to gps and thinking with an open mind.
> Sorry I'm ranting a bit, maybe this is the norm for this thread? I wouldn't know but regardless of what some people gotta post, I'm just looking forward to growing and showing the gear. It's good or it's not good. Gu's fixed his fuck ups, get in or get out.
> Can't even keep up with the thread unless I check it 6 times a day because someone's still not okay with what gps wants to give away.



Dude arent you the one that came on here whining about somthing till gu hooked you up?

I could be wrong?

Im new to gps so i dont really have a dog in the fight lol so far its been a great place to buy beans from

My one and only complaint is id like to see more variety that is it 

I have received nothing but good service from gps


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol how come everybody on this site owns at least one business? and yet u cant figure out the difference between a cash refund and store credit?? smh


Replacing somebody elses packs that you paid for are a monetary loss. If you make and sell a product and put in time, money and effort into it expecting to sell it and then you don't get to sell it because you have to replace another product that you paid for is a loss. Not rocket science. Unless Gu~ didn't pay anything up front. It's still a loss, but it's not as big of a hit.

It's nice to see you stopped crying a bit since this morning. Your continuous bitching was getting old


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> So what're you saying, gold nuggets aren't good enough?


I bought 6 packs of S1's for $251 and I received $251 in Gold Nuggets.
I was hoping to buy these on a Diamond level sale and turn my $251 into at least 8 packs, but instead I actually hustled a pack for $5 shipping and bought another 4 packs for under $50.

I guess I was hoping for Diamonds but settled for Gold. 
Still the best deal in town!
I can't find Blissful wizard seeds, for the life of me.
Sundae Drivers auction for $500 a pack, on a good day
Legend OG crosses are easy enough to find, but crossed to Stardawg, epic! 
GMO, same as Legend OG X2
FPOG, were super available, about 2 years ago from Jaws and now they're hard to find, at least the last I checked.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Please dont try and turn the truth on me bud just stating opinion and not doing it like a bitch with attitude ......
> 
> Is that really what i said?
> 
> ...


Forgive me as the last 300 pages have blended together and I'm tired of catching up on pages over people bitching that just won't be happy.
But yeah the way I read that was that you said Gu is offering nuggets in order to basically keep biz with him because it benifits him more than a refund when we all know that that's least of his worries, he just wants happy customers, even if that means full refunds. 
That's what I took from that message.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Forgive me as the last 300 pages have blended together and I'm tired of catching up on pages over people bitching that just won't be happy.
> But yeah the way I read that was that you said Gu is offering nuggets in order to basically keep biz with him because it benifits him more than a refund when we all know that that's least of his worries, he just wants happy customers, even if that means full refunds.
> That's what I took from that message.


So what its an opinion
That's what this thread is for feedback.


Again didnt you whine your way to a free pack a while ago?

If he didnt have it planned then why did he have the pop up ready to go ?

Or are those things that quick to make im not tech savy as far as that stuff goes


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Dude arent you the one that came on here whining about somthing till gu hooked you up?
> 
> I could be wrong?
> 
> ...


Please elaborate on that first part? 
I came on here whining until Gu gave me something, let's here it, I don't remember. 

I DO however remember being a part of buying s1's and being unhappy until Gu announced that he's fixing the problem, yes, that part I remember.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Please elaborate on that first part?
> I came on here whining until Gu gave me something, let's here it, I don't remember.
> 
> I DO however remember being a part of buying s1's and being unhappy until Gu announced that he's fixing the problem, yes, that part I remember.


It could have been another member but someone was whining about their seeds till gu gave em a new pack i thought it was you i could be wrong though i dont keep track


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So what its an opinion
> That's what this thread is for feedback.
> 
> 
> ...


No I'm not the one that got a free pack dude.

Edit: I was shorted a pack on my first order with gps of 7 different packs and yes I posted about that and it was fixed shortly after.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I can't find Blissful wizard seeds, for the life of me.


https://solseeds.com/product/blissful-wizard/


----------



## NugHeuser (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If he didnt have it planned then why did he have the pop up ready to go ?


Are you seriously saying that him releasing the testers for sale is a conspiracy? 
Did you read through the endless pages of everyone saying "this is the last straw" "fuck gps"? It was page after page, as if he just ripped people off for not getting their free pack, that's, why he announced them for sale. 
All these people gonna make him rip his hair out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Are you seriously saying that him releasing the testers for sale is a conspiracy?
> Did you read through the endless pages of everyone saying "this is the last straw" "fuck gps"? It was page after page, as if he just ripped people off for not getting their free pack, that's, why he announced them for sale.
> All these people gonna make him rip his hair out.


God dude why are you going off like that

Did i say it was a conspiracy?

Does it not seem like it was planned for just a wee bit?

If your not talking about me ill stop but where did i say fuck gps?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 20, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Seen them live in a tiny little venue in Ann Arbor MI (and once when they were the "Wildbunch" many moons ago). Great show and cool people. Too bad the "Gay Bar" song is all they are really known for by most lol.


An amiga turned me on to "Danger! High Voltage!" some years ago. It cracked me up severely...still does. Which led me to "Rubber Rocket" [ "girls like you make guys like me make love to a computer"] .. aha ha ha ha etc. I was pretty much hooked. Dick Valentine is in the pantheon of cheesy lyrical geniuses. Ex: " I don't speak french, but that doesn't matter much to french girls". I've seen some of their live stuff on the Tube, and it figures a cool cat like you would be the RIUpper to be on to 'em. I have to admit....I prefer the vids.




Bakersfield said:


> I'm pretty liberated, but sorry Amos, gay bars are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Not that that there's anything wrong with gay couples having a watering hole that they can be gay in.


If you were more familiar with the band, a cool cat like you would quickly grok that "Gay Bar" is not primarily a pro gay bar tune, even though it sure could look like one. It's more of a comedy bit layed over a solid groove, which is pretty much what the band is all about. @HydroRed will probably back me up on this. Maybe you picked up a little when you watched.......ahem....when you watched the "Infected Girls" vid. Am I right? 

Check this one out, amigo. Dick's also cool with liberated hetero bars, so your comfort level is a given.  Lyrical genius all the way to the end.

[ In GPS news, I chopped the last CnC and JP today. Didn't take pics; they looked pretty similar to the others posted. Should be able to sample some CnC in a day or two.]


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 20, 2018)

Thought I'd share a couple pics of my Hibernate party cup competitor. These Hibernates REALLY stack buds tight. Remember, this plant has grown from seed under 12/12 lighting. No veg at all. The smell is not overly powerful and a bit pine-ish.
 
Chopped today


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 20, 2018)

Here is one of my Cookie Wreck plants. The weight of the colas was too much to hold itself upright after I pulled it from the tent so it is really sprawled out here.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 20, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Thought I'd share a couple pics of my Hibernate party cup competitor. These Hibernates REALLY stack buds tight. Remember, this plant has grown from seed under 12/12 lighting. No veg at all. The smell is not overly powerful and a bit pine-ish.
> View attachment 4139050
> Chopped today
> View attachment 4139053


What kind of yield do you get when growing like that? What size space and how many plants do you do? I’ve been considering grows like this just to run through a bunch of packs and do some phenohunting.


----------



## naiveCon (May 20, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Thought I'd share a couple pics of my Hibernate party cup competitor. These Hibernates REALLY stack buds tight. Remember, this plant has grown from seed under 12/12 lighting. No veg at all. The smell is not overly powerful and a bit pine-ish.
> View attachment 4139050
> Chopped today
> View attachment 4139053


That looks pretty wild !! but yeah we definitely need some more details...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No I'm not the one that got a free pack dude.
> 
> Edit: I was shorted a pack on my first order with gps of 7 different packs and yes I posted about that and it was fixed shortly after.


Ok now it makes sense


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I just feel for Gu~. I've owned a couple businesses and mistakes happen and it's tough to keep a smile on your face while you're taking a financial loss to make it right for the customer.
> 
> I've had jobs where I made no money and literally paid to do at least one job before because of some mistakes that were made and I did the same thing as Gu~. I stayed professional, kept smiling and made it right. And I've probably got more mouths to feed than almost anyone on this site. Keeping poise through trials isn't as easy as you think.
> 
> I'm assuming a lot of you have never owned your own business because you would definitely be more sympathetic to the speed bumps that are bound to happen.


I've had my own business, but it wasn't legal and sometimes I had to


jayblaze710 said:


> https://solseeds.com/product/blissful-wizard/


Thanks for the solid, I'm truly grateful 
Last I checked they had Wizard Punch, but no Blissful Wizard.
I need to get on their mailing list for drops.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What kind of yield do you get when growing like that? What size space and how many plants do you do? I’ve been considering grows like this just to run through a bunch of packs and do some phenohunting.


This was for a "Party cup" contest. Rules were the plant had to be grown from seed in a 16 oz cup under 12/12 lighting from seed to chop. We started with 5 cups and once they showed sex we chose 1 plant for the competition. I built a quick "Birdcage" or "Jellyfish" light of my own design using cheap led strips and a tomato cage for the competition so the plant received light from all directions except from the bottom.

As far as yield I am not positive yet since I only chopped this morning and this is my first solo cup grow but I expect at least a half ounce.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What kind of yield do you get when growing like that? What size space and how many plants do you do? I’ve been considering grows like this just to run through a bunch of packs and do some phenohunting.


Looks like an ounce to me.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like an ounce to me.


I like the way you are thinking! These buds are dense af, but the truth will be in the dry weight.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

@blowincherrypie where'd your post go to put me in my place? 

Anyway, I'm sorry I accussed you of crying this morning. It must have been somebody else with a similar looking avatar. The amount of bitching this morning was hard to keep up with. Please forgive my mistake

Anyway, after reading and considering your post you are probably right that Gu~ didn't lose much money or possibly any and possibly even still made a profit though it's probably the messiest and least enjoyable profit he's ever made I'd guess, if that's true.

And just FYI, I owned service businesses. I didn't sell products so any loss for me was from my time and materials used to complete a job and on one occasion property damage that had to be repaired.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What kind of yield do you get when growing like that? What size space and how many plants do you do? I’ve been considering grows like this just to run through a bunch of packs and do some phenohunting.


I do 1 gallon pots for small chucks. Seems to work well if you flower early. A good strain will do an ounce easy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> @blowincherrypie where'd your post go to put me in my place?
> 
> Anyway, I'm sorry I accussed you of crying this morning. It must have been somebody else with a similar looking avatar. The amount of bitching this morning was hard to keep up with. Please forgive my mistake
> 
> ...



It was childish as hell so I decided to take the L for the sake of the thread.. I'm better than acting like a 10 year old with his first iphone and honestly I was becoming part of the problem instead of the solution. I'm gonna check out for a cpl days.. gotta work trip to San Diego so I wont have much time for crackin jokes with you fellas but stay growin that dank u guys!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> It was childish as hell so I decided to take the L for the sake of the thread.. I'm better than acting like a 10 year old with his first iphone and honestly I was becoming part of the problem instead of the solution. I'm gonna check out for a cpl days.. gotta work trip to San Diego so I wont have much time for crackin jokes with you fellas but stay growin that dank u guys!


Ah, it wasn't that childish, but this thread does get clogged up with a lot of arguing and bickering and just about everything else. The grow report and flower pics to bitching ratio could definitely be flip-flopped.


----------



## klx (May 20, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I like the way you are thinking! These buds are dense af, but the truth will be in the dry weight.


I've got my eye on a pack of those so please update us on the weight and smoke if you get a chance. Cheers


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

These where my little misfits i entered in the cup challenge

The little 20oz res kicked my ass doing dwc
It will dry out prettymuch daily and ive found it bone dry a couple times haha

Suffice to say i plan on revegging the plants to give em a better run cause they seem like decent plants left is white widow by dutch passion 
Right is Chemdog 4 by blimburn i beleive gota double check the breeder
To be fair they where grown on the shelf using the "wasted light "


----------



## Bakersfield (May 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Ah, it wasn't that childish, but this thread does get clogged up with a lot of arguing and bickering and just about everything else. The grow report and flower pics to bitching ratio could definitely be flip-flopped.


This thread has a vibe of it's own, it's not half as bad as some of the others.


Cold$moke said:


> These where my little misfits i entered in the cup challenge
> 
> The little 20oz res kicked my ass doing dwc
> It will dry out prettymuch daily and ive found it bone dry a couple times haha
> ...


DWC party cups!


Yield? Bout a lb.


----------



## Lurpin (May 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> These where my little misfits i entered in the cup challenge
> 
> The little 20oz res kicked my ass doing dwc
> It will dry out prettymuch daily and ive found it bone dry a couple times haha
> ...


If It is a chem from blimburn what characteristics did you get? I ask because I've been running a chem from blimburn for a few harvests and it's not like any chem I've seen, mine smells like rotten grape koolaid kinda. It was a freebie though


----------



## Cold$moke (May 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> If It is a chem from blimburn what characteristics did you get? I ask because I've been running a chem from blimburn for a few harvests and it's not like any chem I've seen, mine smells like rotten grape koolaid kinda. It was a freebie though


To be honest when i got closer to harvest i was going to ask Bakersfield the same thing cause hes done more chems then me.

But mine too has a very VERY fruity tropical smell atm dont quite know if its grape but its like sweet tropical fruit to me ill know more when i harvest her

I have to double check that is from blimburn i think it is

They where my last freebies from the tude so whichever chemdog 4 they gave away is the one i got

Edit to add i dont know if its supposed to smell like that but it smells great if you like sweet scents


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Got Ghost OG roots over here trying to crawl out the buckets,


Gunslinger in there somewhere lol.








Loving the shit out of this new setup,Ima run them testers next go around and reverse the wedding cake cut,I'm definitely gonna hit another WC female to get a few s1s but if any of them testers look fresh ima put them in a porn to and make some fems while I got the shit out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got Ghost OG roots over here trying to crawl out the buckets,
> View attachment 4139175
> 
> Gunslinger in there somewhere lol.
> ...


Wheww wee dats a spicy meatball!

Looking like sweet goodness there!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Wedding cake X fruity pebbles X stardawg just sound good to me,might pop 4 dozen fems and find a keeper to back cross to the wedding cake mom.that shit would be fire no matter how u look at it.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Wheww wee dats a spicy meatball!
> 
> Looking like sweet goodness there!


I opened the bucket and thought a centipede was trying to crawl out.was like what da fuk.then realized roots going full blown ninja on me


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
> Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
> They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy
> 
> View attachment 4139195


He had 2 25+ year old seeds and popped them both?!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He had 2 25+ year old seeds and popped them both?!


Yeah that's what he said.his dad had them in a jar sealed up labeled dogbud.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Had the wrapped in an old cloth


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

I told the kid to give gu a shout he might be interested in talking to him.never know the kid might have something good as shit and not even know it.i dont fuk with males otherwise I would have already been talking to him lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2018)

klx said:


> I've got my eye on a pack of those so please update us on the weight and smoke if you get a chance. Cheers


I chose hibernate as my replacement pack for bunk pp S1...I'm glad I did


----------



## klx (May 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I chose hibernate as my replacement pack for bunk pp S1...I'm glad I did


Yeah man who doesnt love a knockout indica!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
> Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
> They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy
> 
> View attachment 4139195


After you mentiond the farm i remembered i have an account overthere and i saw it 


Could be true but man its such a perfect story eh


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
> Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
> They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy
> 
> View attachment 4139195


I love this story. I hope it's true, and it would be awesome if some breeders got a hold of it too.


----------



## klx (May 21, 2018)

The seed business. Where a good back story is essential.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same a new male is needed to keep GPS on par with every other big time breeder. Stardawg is not the future. Sry not sorry. It's the truth.



But what about the kids? Wont anyone think of the children? How is your neighbors kid with the seizures doing? Growing all the strains you have for so long I bet you have helped a lot of children.......


----------



## whytewidow (May 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> But what about the kids? Wont anyone think of the children? How is your neighbors kid with the seizures doing? Growing all the strains you have for so long I bet you have helped a lot of children.......


First of all I griw for one kid. I run Charlotte web as well. Is that ok with you u fukn smartass. Another fuck face to add to the block list. No problem. Eventually I'll get all of you with the high speed cock sucker tats. Been here for 6 motnhs. Kick rocks dude. Jesus Christ. Ignorant.


----------



## whytewidow (May 21, 2018)

Jesus Christ I've never seen so many perfect people in one place in my life. This thread isn' even worth posting pictures to anymore. Ima run what gear I have of this cluster fuck and bow out. Good luck Gu. You'e gonna need it.


----------



## whytewidow (May 21, 2018)

Last pic I'll post in here. First bean of OBS #3 × MIMOSA nice n dark like I like em. OBS has huge swollen calyxes startingto pop em out. This one fell out this morning checking the plants out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First of all I griw for one kid. I run Charlotte web as well. Is that ok with you u fukn smartass. Another fuck face to add to the block list. No problem. Eventually I'll get all of you with the high speed cock sucker tats. Been here for 6 motnhs. Kick rocks dude. Jesus Christ. Ignorant.


You are the one who claimed the kid with seizures as to why you bought gps. Remember that was why you were so sour about it ? 
I am ignorant? Possibly , but not ignorant enough to try to use a child's health to try to justify me bitching about shit S1s. That move alone made you a complete and total loser in my books and pretty much every post of yours since has proven it.

Cheers


----------



## Aolelon (May 21, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Not being critical of you. It was OVER 10,000 hits in a few minutes so just in case some of you didn't see the odds of getting a pack in one of my previous posts it would've been less than 1.6/1000th of a chance of getting a pack of testers even if the site worked flawlessly so nobody should've had high hopes. You have far better odds of winning at a multi-pack blackjack table in Vegas


Me and my bro got a pack of testers. I'd say we were one of the first couple of packs bought. Just need to learn to open mass windows. 1 will eventually load lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
> Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
> They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy
> 
> View attachment 4139195


https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemdawg-please-help-me.964498/


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> All bullshittin aside guy on another forum claims he found 2 dogbud seeds from s bag he got at a grateful dead show. his dad had in a jar,his dad passed away and this dude got them
> Popped them and got 2 males.now he has all kinds of people trying to get cuts of the male hoping to find a new chem strain.pretty interesting ass story.
> They might actually be the real deal or bullshit who knows.heres the male.i kinda believe the guy
> 
> View attachment 4139195



gotta link?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah man who doesnt love a knockout indica!


I love my indicas but still searching for that one hit cant move for 2 hrs night time smoke 
The GPS gear I have will be run outdoors


----------



## Aolelon (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> gotta link?


It was just linked.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Aolelon said:


> It was just linked.


not the one with the pic heisengrow posted, prolly icmag...

EDIT: wow, i'm stoned this morning... its here and GC. same thread basically


----------



## sourgummy (May 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jesus Christ I've never seen so many perfect people in one place in my life. This thread isn' even worth posting pictures to anymore. Ima run what gear I have of this cluster fuck and bow out. Good luck Gu. You'e gonna need it.


Gu really doesn't need your good luck. He and many here from the looks of it will appreciate you "bowing out" since you just bitch and moan at this point. This thread can definitely do without you. So do as you say you will, and leave finally. You said it wasn't worth posting pics anymore, then the next post you put up a picture. Lol just leave already, you said you would.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 21, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I agree it was cool of him to sell them if people are willing to pay but with the pop up and everything you could tell it was planned for


 I could make that modal popup and animation in ten minutes or less with one picture and some jquery. It very well could be a last minute decision, for whatever it’s worth.



GreenHighlander said:


> You are the one who claimed the kid with seizures as to why you bought gps. Remember that was why you were so sour about it ?
> I am ignorant? Possibly , but not ignorant enough to try to use a child's health to try to justify me bitching about shit S1s.  That move alone made you a complete and total loser in my books and pretty much every post of yours since has proven it.
> 
> Cheers


+1


----------



## nobighurry (May 21, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> beautiful, haha reminds me of some bromeliads, (sisters of the pineapple), which can be seen by the tropics.
> View attachment 4137940


Is the red/pink flower petals? Tropical regions have some amazing plants...


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 21, 2018)

If everyone is finished trying to bring down the GPS site and kill eachother. Can someone post a pic of @Gu~'s stardawS male?
I remember someone posting one earlier in the year, but can't seem to find it anymore.
I'm trying to determine which male to keep from my Deputys. 
Both quite different, one short, fat leaves with dark colour. The other taller, lighter colour and purpling stems. Stem rub isn't giving anything really district in difference.


----------



## Noinch (May 21, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> If everyone is finished trying to bring down the GPS site and kill eachother. Can someone post a pic of @Gu~'s stardawS male?
> I remember someone posting one earlier in the year, but can't seem to find it anymore.
> I'm trying to determine which male to keep from my Deputys.
> Both quite different, one short, fat leaves with dark colour. The other taller, lighter colour and purpling stems. Stem rub isn't giving anything really district in difference.


----------



## sourgummy (May 21, 2018)

This was a male Jelly Pie I grew out. First male I ever grew so had no idea and still don’t if this was good for males. Looks similar to the picture though and mine gave a ton of pollen. Coated leaves like flour.


----------



## nobighurry (May 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I love my indicas but still searching for that one hit cant move for 2 hrs night time smoke
> The GPS gear I have will be run outdoors


One late evening in the 70s during -30 deg weather we fired up the bong, heater was on high since we had just climbed in my truck, we'll soon we were sweating but no one could move a muscle an reach for the heater fan knob....


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah man who doesnt love a knockout indica!


California Cannon is such a thing also!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've grown 3 strains and all three have been Stardawgs.
> Ace High -ALL chem zero lemon.
> California Cannon -light lem mostly chem. You really had to search for the lemon.
> Orange Blossom Special -so far ALL chem.
> Not gonna lie, Im ready for something else other than the Stardawg. Thats why I was so hyped about the S1's and bought a bunch of em.


Agreed.
Chem is better when it doesn't dominate. 

Stem rubs on my bodega bubblegum have been promising. Mostly candy with chem accents. 
Texas butter is the opposite. All chem so far...


----------



## slow drawl (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got Ghost OG roots over here trying to crawl out the buckets,
> View attachment 4139175
> 
> Gunslinger in there somewhere lol.
> ...


Amazing growth man, looks totally dialed in.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> gotta link?


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/chemdawg-please-help.95895/page-2

I didnt know the kid posted it on this forum.also.after reading his message to me it seems kinda scetch.he offered his phone number lol which is weird if hes in an illegal state(Kentucky) why would he do that.im not so sure now


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/chemdawg-please-help.95895/page-2
> 
> I didnt know the kid posted it on this forum.also.after reading his message to me it seems kinda scetch.he offered his phone number lol which is weird if hes in an illegal state(Kentucky) why would he do that.im not so sure now



lots more info in that thread then here or GC


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> If everyone is finished trying to bring down the GPS site and kill eachother. Can someone post a pic of @Gu~'s stardawS male?
> I remember someone posting one earlier in the year, but can't seem to find it anymore.
> I'm trying to determine which male to keep from my Deputys.
> Both quite different, one short, fat leaves with dark colour. The other taller, lighter colour and purpling stems. Stem rub isn't giving anything really district in difference.


Of the Deputies that I ran (females) I had two phenos, 1 tall and 1 short, like you've described. The shorter one was the Banner (strawberry) leaning pheno. Larger and heavier buds. Better structure. Better yield, density and bag appeal. The taller deputies were kind of lanky and had smaller clusters of buds which yielded less for me. The smell and taste has more funk and (lemon) chemical cleaner to it. Potency was much better on the taller phenos, though, which would make it my keeper choice if I was only keeping one. Just for the potency. I am sure I could grow it out and do much better with it if I ran it a few times, so no worries there. You could keep both male phenos and mix the pollen?
And I may not be the best judge, but that is a pretty sexy looking Jelly Pie male you have there, @sourgummy.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 21, 2018)

I wonder when the testers will go on Reverse Auction?. I stocked up on CopperChem and LVTK from the S1's confusion. 9 packs total, plus all the S1's I will grow out. I'm not complaining at all.
Thanks Gu


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Noinch said:


> View attachment 4139256


is that Gu~'s male?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lots more info in that thread then here or GC


I think the dudes undercover trying to pop some local breeders in an illegal state.whole thing seems off to me and he offered me his phone number man.who would do that?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think the dudes undercover trying to pop some local breeders in an illegal state.whole thing seems off to me and he offered me his phone number man.who would do that?


agree, but says he is speaking with nspecta and pud mike. wonder if they could confirm...

interesting, but strange for sure...


----------



## sourgummy (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Of the Deputies that I ran (females) I had two phenos, 1 tall and 1 short, like you've described. The shorter one was the Banner (strawberry) leaning pheno. Larger and heavier buds. Better structure. Better yield, density and bag appeal. The taller deputies were kind of lanky and had smaller clusters of buds which yielded less for me. The smell and taste has more funk and (lemon) chemical cleaner to it. Potency was much better on the taller phenos, though, which would make it my keeper choice if I was only keeping one. Just for the potency. I am sure I could grow it out and do much better with it if I ran it a few times, so no worries there. You could keep both male phenos and mix the pollen?
> And I may not be the best judge, but that is a pretty sexy looking Jelly Pie male you have there, imo.


Just in case I collected the pollen. Covered my ass incase it was worthwhile so I didn't feel bad hahaha


----------



## Noinch (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> is that Gu~'s male?


Sure is, which is why it's always best to select breeding plants by actually breeding with them and not just going off what looks the best because sometimes you end up with a male like that which doesn't look like anything special at all but it's ability to pass on fire genetics is unquestionable


----------



## buddahbottlez (May 21, 2018)

I was pretty frustrated yesterday trying to get some testers. I was able to get some in my cart but then upon checkout with debit/credit card it kept saying not approved or some thing like that. Then later on in the evening I got a confirmation email with order number and shipping was charged. Does that mean I got em? I sure hope so


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/chemdawg-please-help.95895/page-2
> 
> I didnt know the kid posted it on this forum.also.after reading his message to me it seems kinda scetch.he offered his phone number lol which is weird if hes in an illegal state(Kentucky) why would he do that.im not so sure now


Someone on THC Farmer made a very good point. The labeling underneath the lid looks like “baG” or “God” to me. Bag would make sense, since it was bag seed. 

Either way, if it’s legit, Nspecta will get to the bottom of it. He’s the expert on these older elites and is one of the few people that’s had all of the chem clones.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Someone on THC Farmer made a very good point. The labeling underneath the lid looks like “baG” or “God” to me. Bag would make sense, since it was bag seed.
> 
> Either way, if it’s legit, Nspecta will get to the bottom of it. He’s the expert on these older elites and is one of the few people that’s had all of the chem clones.


Plant DNA test time for the seeds in question.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Plant DNA test time for the seeds in question.


Seriously. He could just hole punch one of the leaves, stick it in a tiny vial and send it to someone. DNA is remarkably stable. You can extract DNA from dried leaves that are years old. I used to do it all the time.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2018)

Ignorance or some cognitive issues can be just as dangerous as authorities in states still living behind the Green Curtain. When your share anything with anyone, you are also burden that person with the responsibility of that knowledge. Rippers would be enough for me to be very discreet even in a free state.


----------



## Talamanca (May 21, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Is the red/pink flower petals? Tropical regions have some amazing plants...


You're right, it's just to walk a little with some strain on the head and notes details of the wonders of the tropics, I feel fortunate to be here, although my compatriots do not even notice it, they are asleep. Then they say that I am the antisocial drug addict.
not to do offtopic, I upload one of my doc at the end of the bloom my last harvest, and another wonder of the tropics 2 meters high and wide.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Sure is, which is why it's always best to select breeding plants by actually breeding with them and not just going off what looks the best because sometimes you end up with a male like that which doesn't look like anything special at all but it's ability to pass on fire genetics is unquestionable



yea, wow, i was expecting more...


----------



## greywind (May 21, 2018)

I haven't read this thread in just about a week, and now I'm behind 89 pages... I don't know if it's worth trying to catch up. Did I miss anything monumental? Any noteworthy bud porn at least? Cheers all!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 21, 2018)

Don’t bother , most is a soap opera


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

greywind said:


> I haven't read this thread in just about a week, and now I'm behind 89 pages... I don't know if it's worth trying to catch up. Did I miss anything monumental? Any noteworthy bud porn at least? Cheers all!


greenpoint put testers up for grabs for shipping only, website slowed way down, lots of people did not get seeds, some were very upset, others were very, very, very upset. when gu put testers up for sale some of the very, very, very upset people were more upset.

that pretty much summarizes most of it.


EDIT: oops, do you know about the S1 fiasco, if not there is more


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2018)

I will be happy once I get my replacements so I can close this chapter and move on.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I will be happy once I get my replacements so I can close this chapter and move on.


I'm waiting for mine to be resolved as well. Gu~ emailed me and part way fixed it but missed the bigger order with s1's on it. Emailed him back over the missed order and waiting for a reply.
I'll be happy when it's all over.

I killed a bunch of the s1's yesterday. 7 males, 1 female and 3 not showing so far. The female will be lucky if it isn't chopped as well. And then 6 more that I never even waited to sex got the chop. Remaining s1 seeds were pitched.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm waiting for mine to be resolved as well. Gu~ emailed me and part way fixed it but missed the bigger order with s1's on it. Emailed him back over the missed order and waiting for a reply.
> I'll be happy when it's all over.
> 
> I killed a bunch of the s1's yesterday. 7 males, 1 female and 3 not showing so far. The female will be lucky if it isn't chopped as well. And then 6 more that I never even waited to sex got the chop. Remaining s1 seeds were pitched.


I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.

One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow main stems. Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.
> 
> One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow main stems. Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


yes, that is a desirable trait


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.
> 
> One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow main stems. Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


Use them for party straws when you host cool partys,Just dry out the main stems and they'll be good to go.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yes, that is a desirable trait


Ive ran clones on a second and third run that did it after sprout but after the plant matures they stopped doing it,It might be a growth or humidity thing not sure,Maybe someone else has a more scientific answer on the hollow stems.My Ghost cut is so hollow i cant hardly bend them over without them breaking.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 21, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yes, that is a desirable trait


Yea that's what I've read and experienced to a degree. I've had plants with hollow stems before but nothing like this.


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.
> 
> One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow main stems. Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


I've seen this before.


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think the dudes undercover trying to pop some local breeders in an illegal state.whole thing seems off to me and he offered me his phone number man.who would do that?


Maybe I'm not paranoid enough, I've grown for too long illegaly, and legally, but I find it to be a big waste of time and energy for law enforcement to be doing that. I think there would be easier ways to catch growers behind the "green curtain". Like FLIR in a helicopter..


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive ran clones on a second and third run that did it after sprout but after the plant matures they stopped doing it,It might be a growth or humidity thing not sure,Maybe someone else has a more scientific answer on the hollow stems.My Ghost cut is so hollow i cant hardly bend them over without them breaking.


i have had a few plants with this trait. but i only know what i have read. but no means am i an expert on the subject.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 21, 2018)

greywind said:


> I haven't read this thread in just about a week, and now I'm behind 89 pages... I don't know if it's worth trying to catch up. Did I miss anything monumental? Any noteworthy bud porn at least? Cheers all!


There was some really nice flower shots, but they're burried. Most of the posts in the last week were from yesterday. There was some nice flower shots from yesterday for sure, probably within the last 10 pages


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Yea that's what I've read and experienced to a degree. I've had plants with hollow stems before but nothing like this.


I think it may have something to do with water uptake. Cannabis is considered a vascular which means it can move water and minerals through its system with vascular pathways.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Maybe I'm not paranoid enough, I've grown for too long illegaly, and legally, but I find it to be a big waste of time and energy for law enforcement to be doing that. I think there would be easier ways to catch growers behind the "green curtain". Like FLIR in a helicopter..


Some "outlaws" are so paranoid about it they post their shit across forums and social media....... The guy probably offered his number because it was obvious to him a certain someone doesn't give a fuck about being busted. 
Some people actually combine that paranoia with an ill conceived notion of themselves. Killer combo, that usually doesn't end well for the "outlaw"

Cheers


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Some "outlaws" are so paranoid about it they post their shit across forums and social media....... The guy probably offered his number because it was obvious to him a certain someone doesn't give a fuck about being busted.
> Some people actually combine that paranoia with an ill conceived notion of themselves. Killer combo, that usually doesn't end well for the "outlaw"
> 
> Cheers



Yeah probably true. Some of us are probably pretty jaded too. I myself have had drug enforcement hop over my fence into my yard with automatic weapons and full gear only to look at my paper work and pose to take pictures with my plants. I promise it's a true story.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2018)

greywind said:


> I haven't read this thread in just about a week, and now I'm behind 89 pages... I don't know if it's worth trying to catch up. Did I miss anything monumental?


Some cool music vids. Electric 6, and a fierce country tune. Several decent pics from various sources. Other stuff.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive ran clones on a second and third run that did it after sprout but after the plant matures they stopped doing it,It might be a growth or humidity thing not sure,Maybe someone else has a more scientific answer on the hollow stems.My Ghost cut is so hollow i cant hardly bend them over without them breaking.


Get your boron to 1/1000th of your Calcium (assuming you have an adequate amount of calcium) and your hollow stems will fill in


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2018)

That electric 6 wasn't bad and it was funny as hell.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> That electric 6 wasn't bad and it was funny as hell.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 21, 2018)

Well, went to the mail and found the package from Gu. I had only purchased 2 packs of the s1's and he was kind enough to include 3 packs including a Copper Chem. Almost makes me feel bad, ok it does. I am more than satisfied with the end result. I wish I had some GPS bud porn to put up but this is only going to be my first GPS run. Hmm Cackleberry, Copper Chem or Cookies and Chem...


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

Popped 5 Sundance. They're going in some cups today.


----------



## vertnugs (May 21, 2018)

Are all the Testers the "new" WildWest series that Gu~ mentioned a while back,few weeks or so ago??

Or is there a possibility there's more stuff behind curtain #3?


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed.
> Chem is better when it doesn't dominate.
> 
> Stem rubs on my bodega bubblegum have been promising. Mostly candy with chem accents.
> Texas butter is the opposite. All chem so far...


I’m thinking if you want less Chemdog influence (in the aroma) you need to hunt the crosses that have fairly different profiles. Both of the Jelly Pie female phenotypes I found (out of 5 seeds, 3 females and 2 males) have a dominant grape aroma to their stem rub. One is definitely a Grape Pie leaner with more funk and a sweeter finish, where the other has that Chemdog chemical cleaner bite to the rub.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 21, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Get your boron to 1/1000th of your Calcium (assuming you have an adequate amount of calcium) and your hollow stems will fill up


Is this commonly accepted in horticulture or plant biology? I always assumed the hollow stems was environmental. When my plants are at their healthiest, they never have hollow stems. I’d think that’d be problematic in a windy environment (having hollow stems).


----------



## rikdabrick (May 21, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Is this commonly accepted in horticulture or plant biology? I always assumed the hollow stems was environmental. When my plants are at their healthiest, they never have hollow stems. I’d think that’d be problematic in a windy environment (having hollow stems).


It is a common Boron deficiency symptom. I used to get Hollow stems all the time. Now I send in soil samples for testing four to six times a year and once I got my Boron levels balanced correctly all the stems have filled in. I think I've had one plant with some Hollow stems in the last three years and it was probably just a Boron hog or maybe that particular spot didn't get enough boron. And I have plants that I've been running since I used to always have hollow stems that now have solid stems


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Is this commonly accepted in horticulture or plant biology? I always assumed the hollow stems was environmental. When my plants are at their healthiest, they never have hollow stems. I’d think that’d be problematic in a windy environment (having hollow stems).


I have super healthy plants with hollow stems,I'm not sure and never really questioned it because it never effected growth.could be from unusually fast growth in an artificial environment. Seems like I have an OG that runs in the same buckets that doesn't have those hollow stems at all.


----------



## rikdabrick (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm in hydro using part a and b solutions,I'll look into that and see if it's something separate I can add in


I'm pretty sure you could use an amino acid chelated boron in hydro. You might even be able to use borax. That's what I use in soil for boron. It's About 10.8% boron. There's also Solubor. Just be careful that you don't use too much. It's not hard to get a boron toxicity either.

Like I said I only adjust my soil prescriptions to have 1 part boron per 1000 parts calcium which is a good ratio. I run really high calcium in my soil too so it's necessary to have an adequate amount of boron.


----------



## Lurpin (May 21, 2018)

Well I'm not trying to start an argument, cause I honestly don't know the answer, but I'm not sure I agree with the boron. Isn't it proven that the weight/mass ratio to strength is greater for a hollow tube as compared to a solid one. Maybe it's just genetics and unknowingly as humans we have selected for this trait?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive ran clones on a second and third run that did it after sprout but after the plant matures they stopped doing it,It might be a growth or humidity thing not sure,Maybe someone else has a more scientific answer on the hollow stems.My Ghost cut is so hollow i cant hardly bend them over without them breaking.


I've noticed the best weed has really hollow stems.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 21, 2018)

Wonder if I just stole anyone' cackleberry in the reverse auction just then 
$37


----------



## Heisengrow (May 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've noticed the best weed has really hollow stems.


Thats what i read,I also read that breeders throw away males and females that dont have hollow stems to sort through the ones that do.I just never paid attention to them really cause i never thought nothing of it.When i really think about it it seems all my keepers had hollow stems before i decided to keep them.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Well, went to the mail and found the package from Gu. I had only purchased 2 packs of the s1's and he was kind enough to include 3 packs including a Copper Chem. Almost makes me feel bad, ok it does. I am more than satisfied with the end result. I wish I had some GPS bud porn to put up but this is only going to be my first GPS run. Hmm Cackleberry, Copper Chem or Cookies and Chem...


Someone posted some fire looking nugs of the cackleberry. I may have to put that one on my radar. 
I just started a pack of cnc. 
If the copper chem has decent finish times I may look into that one too, I've seen some pretty hefty pics of it posted recently.


----------



## socaljoe (May 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Wonder if I just stole anyone' cackleberry in the reverse auction just then
> $37


Fuck it ruby, fastest gun wins.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Of the Deputies that I ran (females) I had two phenos, 1 tall and 1 short, like you've described. The shorter one was the Banner (strawberry) leaning pheno. Larger and heavier buds. Better structure. Better yield, density and bag appeal. The taller deputies were kind of lanky and had smaller clusters of buds which yielded less for me. The smell and taste has more funk and (lemon) chemical cleaner to it. Potency was much better on the taller phenos, though, which would make it my keeper choice if I was only keeping one. Just for the potency. I am sure I could grow it out and do much better with it if I ran it a few times, so no worries there. You could keep both male phenos and mix the pollen?
> And I may not be the best judge, but that is a pretty sexy looking Jelly Pie male you have there, @sourgummy.


Thanks dude, that's the kind of info I've been looking for. I have one really squat/bushy yet to show sex. So either way, I'll get some nice bud, or some pollen from that

Edit. Sorry @rikdabrick somehow I quoted you too on that lol


----------



## sourgummy (May 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Fuck it ruby, fastest gun wins.


that was me the other day when Gu posted the extra 5 packs. I got the email and bam, sniper scoped a few packs. It crossed my mind to allow some others to get the testers and me not to take 3 packs, but I will be posting pics up as much as anyone probably so I felt not guilty that they are in good hands for us here to see.


----------



## socaljoe (May 21, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> that was me the other day when Gu posted the extra 5 packs. I got the email and bam, sniper scoped a few packs. It crossed my mind to allow some others to get the testers and me not to take 3 packs, but I will be posting pics up as much as anyone probably so I felt not guilty that they are in good hands for us here to see.


Right on, congrats on grabbing some. Can't wait to see these testers getting grown out.


----------



## tman42 (May 21, 2018)

My Western Wizards arrived today and i immediately dropped four into Root Riot cubes. I am excited about this one. I am also going to drop four Sundae Stallions or four Bounty Hunters when they arrive, not sure which one yet.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 21, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> It is a common Boron deficiency symptom. I used to get Hollow stems all the time. Now I send in soil samples for testing four to six times a year and once I got my Boron levels balanced correctly all the stems have filled in. I think I've had one plant with some Hollow stems in the last three years and it was probably just a Boron hog or maybe that particular spot didn't get enough boron. And I have plants that I've been running since I used to always have hollow stems that now have solid stems


Who do you use for soil testing?



Heisengrow said:


> Thats what i read,I also read that breeders throw away males and females that dont have hollow stems to sort through the ones that do.I just never paid attention to them really cause i never thought nothing of it.When i really think about it it seems all my keepers had hollow stems before i decided to keep them.


The school of thought is that thick stems = most likely a good hemp plant when choosing males. Better at making fiber than buds. I would only eliminate plants based on this if I were doing big number selections. The higher number of selections the more rigid you tend to get when deciding what to keep or throw away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Maybe I'm not paranoid enough, I've grown for too long illegaly, and legally, but I find it to be a big waste of time and energy for law enforcement to be doing that. I think there would be easier ways to catch growers behind the "green curtain". Like FLIR in a helicopter..


If you got money for a lawyer then the FLIR isn't gonna work. Illegal search and seizure. Cops can't just assume you're growing weed, you could be growing carrots, none of their business.

The cops need controlled purchases to get solid bust. I have a few friends beat growing charges because cops thought they were "the law", the judge seen it differently.

So yes cops/detectives in Southern/rural areas will 100% make fake online personas in order to catch low level crooks.

I have had cops go through my garbage in the middle of the night in search of evidence, well I assume they were cops since they were in an unmarked white caprice/crown vic type car and when I looked out the window they floored it off. I had a creep "friend" that I think tried to fuck me over but I'm no spring chicken and not one to be caught slipping.

When I was in that illegal state I would take trash to random dumpsters or leaves and shit I would backpack out to the wood via a nice long bike ride.

Paranoia keeps you out of prison, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Man I have to say my CnC female is a turd so far. Slow growth, almost no side growth and is just gonna be a bean pole with some buds on it. Kind of disappointed.

I got a new computer coming Wednesday so I'll post up pictures of the CnC and the c99 that are about the same age just to show I ain't bullshitting. 

I honestly thought the CnC would blow away the peakseedsbc c99 but it ain't happening yet. C99 has better structure, less stretch and so far more resinous. 

Not sure if I'll keep the clone from CnC unless she just has that good of smoke because right now it's looking like I got a dud.


----------



## dandyrandy (May 21, 2018)

After a couple days with the deputy I can say its top shelf.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I have to say my CnC female is a turd so far. Slow growth, almost no side growth and is just gonna be a bean pole with some buds on it. Kind of disappointed.
> 
> I got a new computer coming Wednesday so I'll post up pictures of the CnC and the c99 that are about the same age just to show I ain't bullshitting.
> 
> ...


How many seeds did you pop? 
Some plants are keepers and some plants suck.


----------



## morgwar (May 21, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Well, went to the mail and found the package from Gu. I had only purchased 2 packs of the s1's and he was kind enough to include 3 packs including a Copper Chem. Almost makes me feel bad, ok it does. I am more than satisfied with the end result. I wish I had some GPS bud porn to put up but this is only going to be my first GPS run. Hmm Cackleberry, Copper Chem or Cookies and Chem...


We could use some more cackleberry picks for sure after @bob zamuda's beauties


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man I have to say my CnC female is a turd so far. Slow growth, almost no side growth and is just gonna be a bean pole with some buds on it. Kind of disappointed.
> 
> I got a new computer coming Wednesday so I'll post up pictures of the CnC and the c99 that are about the same age just to show I ain't bullshitting.
> 
> ...


Just popped a couple seeds of the cnc I assume? Surely there are better phenos out there, I've seen some nice ones posted lately. 
I just popped 11 cnc, I'm pretty hopeful I'll find a beaut though.


----------



## dstroy (May 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well I'm not trying to start an argument, cause I honestly don't know the answer, but I'm not sure I agree with the boron. Isn't it proven that the weight/mass ratio to strength is greater for a hollow tube as compared to a solid one. Maybe it's just genetics and unknowingly as humans we have selected for this trait?


Yes a tube is stronger than a rod of the same material of equal mass.

What causes hollow stems in cannabis I don’t know.

Physics!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Just popped a couple seeds of the cnc I assume? Surely there are better phenos out there, I've seen some nice ones posted lately.
> I just popped 11 cnc, I'm pretty hopeful I'll find a beaut though.


Yeah. i only popped 2 and got 1 female but I know there are better phenos to be had for sure. I still want to pop the rest of the pack but I was hoping to get lucky like stoned drifter. I believe it was SD anyway that popped a few and got a nice female. 

I just got unlucky with the female I got, structure wise, we'll see how I do with the smoke in another 1 and a half or so.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How many seeds did you pop?
> Some plants are keepers and some plants suck.


I'm just saying my lone girl is not a keeper. CnC is still a great looking cultivar but my pheno isn't one you'd wanna use for promo pics or anything, lol. I'm still hoping it has some good flavor.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah. i only popped 2 and got 1 female but I know there are better phenos to be had for sure. I still want to pop the rest of the pack but I was hoping to get lucky like stoned drifter. I believe it was SD anyway that popped a few and got a nice female.
> 
> I just got unlucky with the female I got, structure wise, we'll see how I do with the smoke in another 1 and a half or so.


I'm sure it'll still give nice fruits, just not the yielder apparently. 
Keep us updated though!
I can't wait for my gps gear to get taking off, was hoping to show along the many s1's I had going but looks like it'll now be Sundance Kid, Cookies n Chem, and Purple Badlands!


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

Plus 5 Texas Butter and Bandit Breath but I'm thinking I'll throw them outdoors.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Those all sound great! I'll be watching for those NH


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe. View attachment 4139553 View attachment 4139554 View attachment 4139555 View attachment 4139556 View attachment 4139557


Beautiful looking pheno!


----------



## webby420 (May 21, 2018)

Update: Here is my Copper Chem #2. It’s 5 days into 12/12 and under a 315 CMH until this weekend. Gotta take out some Star Fucker and make room in the flowering room. I’ll try and pull #1 and #3 out of away from the HPS lights to get a pick soon.


----------



## Goats22 (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe. View attachment 4139553 View attachment 4139554 View attachment 4139555 View attachment 4139556 View attachment 4139557


looks great!

here's the one cnc female i have in flower. not sure if the purple petioles are genetic or a deficiency. anyone had purple stems with the cnc?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 21, 2018)

Thank you @Goats22 ! Looking nice and frosty over there!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I was in that illegal state I would take trash to random dumpsters or leaves and shit I would backpack out to the wood via a nice long bike ride.


1. wait until grass needs mowing.
2. toss fans, stems, roots in grass.
3. mow grass


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2018)

Taking in the Dodgers game while sampling 1st dried cookies n chem. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 21, 2018)

I just finished checking the trichs on my two TNTs. They're within a few days of chop but the tallest one has taken on a really foul offensive smell. At first I thought maybe it was my soil because I just started using a little bit of guano in my mix. I'm trying to use a few things up I've had layin around.
But nope. It wasnt the soil. 
Then I looked around for my puppy. (If he sneaks food from the cats dish he gets really gassy and its nasty enough to knock a buzzard off a gut wagon)
But nope. Its definitely the plant.

Anyone grown TNT out yet? I'm wondering if this is going to get stronger at chop or after its cured.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 1. wait until grass needs mowing.
> 2. toss fans, stems, roots in grass.
> 3. mow grass


Nice, I never tried the lawn mower technique, good idea.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe. View attachment 4139553 View attachment 4139554 View attachment 4139555 View attachment 4139556 View attachment 4139557


Beautiful! That's what I was hoping for but with one bean it's a crap shoot. Cheers!


----------



## klx (May 21, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> looks great!
> 
> here's the one cnc female i have in flower. not sure if the purple petioles are genetic or a deficiency. anyone had purple stems with the cnc?


My Girl Scout Cookie girl has those so I would say its the genetics.



Amos Otis said:


> 1. wait until grass needs mowing.
> 2. toss fans, stems, roots in grass.
> 3. mow grass


I do similar but I dump everything into the compost bin then put the grass clippings on top. Any smell gets swamped by the cut grass aromas and its unrecognizable in a couple days once the compost works its magic.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Nice, I never tried the lawn mower technique, good idea.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 21, 2018)

webby420 said:


> Update: Here is my Copper Chem #2. It’s 5 days into 12/12 and under a 315 CMH until this weekend. Gotta take out some Star Fucker and make room in the flowering room. I’ll try and pull #1 and #3 out of away from the HPS lights to get a pick soon.


Web, that is going to be a monster when its done.
NICE! 



Spondylo Grow said:


> It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe. View attachment 4139553 View attachment 4139554 View attachment 4139555 View attachment 4139556 View attachment 4139557


Those are incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 21, 2018)

I burn the stems in the woodstove and compost the wad of wet trim, larf, after It's been run through the bubble bags.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I burn the stems in the woodstove and compost the wad of wet trim, larf, after It's been run through the bubble bags.


Yep, wood stove or compost here.


----------



## dubekoms (May 22, 2018)

I make a stew with the soil,roots,stem,leaves and feed it to my kids.


----------



## klx (May 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I make a stew with the soil,roots,stem,leaves and feed it to my kids.


Father of the year!


----------



## rikdabrick (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just finished checking the trichs on my two TNTs. They're within a few days of chop but the tallest one has taken on a really foul offensive smell. At first I thought maybe it was my soil because I just started using a little bit of guano in my mix. I'm trying to use a few things up I've had layin around.
> But nope. It wasnt the soil.
> Then I looked around for my puppy. (If he sneaks food from the cats dish he gets really gassy and its nasty enough to knock a buzzard off a gut wagon)
> But nope. Its definitely the plant.
> ...


You had me at, "knock a buzzard off a gut wagon" and now I'm sold. Tell me more


----------



## rikdabrick (May 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Who do you use for soil testing?
> 
> 
> 
> The school of thought is that thick stems = most likely a good hemp plant when choosing males. Better at making fiber than buds. I would only eliminate plants based on this if I were doing big number selections. The higher number of selections the more rigid you tend to get when deciding what to keep or throw away.


I get the S3 test (Mehlich 3 test with micros) from Spectrum Analytics in Ohio and also order the Ammonium Acetate pH 8.2 test, sodium, silicon, EC (probably totally unnecessary), and also usually get tests for Molybdemum, Cobalt and Selenium, but I grow in field soil. I have had very good results with those tests in field soil.

If you're in a lightweight mix and you wanted to send in a sample to Spectrum you'd want the K3 test. And you'd want to weigh out your soil to some volume that's a multiplication of a kilogram (not including aeration) and add the same multiple of necessary milligrams to the kilogram to hit whatever numbers your shooting for for your individual minerals. I tried to help one of the members here dial in their lightweight mix with the standard way of doing soil prescriptions for field soil, which is just by volume, and most of his mineral levels came back waaaay high. I'm positive the follow up soil testing would've have been pretty close to the desired numbers if I had told him to actually weigh out the soil (accounting for extra aeration in the mix) and make adjustments to the actually mg of minerals to kg of soil. Hopefully that made sense.

Jidoka over on icmag is a very knowledgeable guy when it comes to soil mineral balancing and growing in lightweight mixes and he just said he gets the S3 and S5 tests from International Ag Labs for his lightweight mixes. I'm pretty sure they do not use the Mehlich 3 test. I don't know what they use, but I'd guess it's probably the Lamotte soil testing method. And if you're not familiar with doing soil prescriptions you'd probably want to get the S1 test instead of the S3.

Edit: I also call Spectrum Analytics to get the index numbers for copper and manganese. I believe there's some legal reason they can't email them to customers


----------



## dstroy (May 22, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I make a stew with the soil,roots,stem,leaves and feed it to my kids.


lol


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2018)

Talamanca said:


> You're right, it's just to walk a little with some strain on the head and notes details of the wonders of the tropics, I feel fortunate to be here, although my compatriots do not even notice it, they are asleep. Then they say that I am the antisocial drug addict.
> not to do offtopic, I upload one of my doc at the end of the bloom my last harvest, and another wonder of the tropics 2 meters high and wide.


Way cool plants! #1 photo is looking really nice! I live in an area that rivals glacier national park after almost 60yr living here I am still in awe.... Long as your med use isn't controlling your life I'd say fug them! we all seem to have a redneck friend who still believes the governments demonization of our .
,,l,l


Kbppbi


ReefRider311 said:


> I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.
> 
> One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow stems, Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


i also had huge hollow stems on males, could have ran a garden hose thru it! The huge odd stem, quick vert growth with the 6-8in internode spacing made me suspect early but I talked myself into "can't be male" in the 70s when young we had some mexica bag seed with large hollow stems but they were not stringy/strand like these were...


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have super healthy plants with hollow stems,I'm not sure and never really questioned it because it never effected growth.could be from unusually fast growth in an artificial environment. Seems like I have an OG that runs in the same buckets that doesn't have those hollow stems at all.


Agreed all the other plants I have were normal


thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you got money for a lawyer then the FLIR isn't gonna work. Illegal search and seizure. Cops can't just assume you're growing weed, you could be growing carrots, none of their business.
> 
> The cops need controlled purchases to get solid bust. I have a few friends beat growing charges because cops thought they were "the law", the judge seen it differently.
> 
> ...


There is no way my old sack of a body could accomplish some of the extremes I used to take, loose lips sink ships mentality served me well.... I am still overly paranoid but about some meth head scum breaking in for my tv and finding my meds....


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yep, wood stove or compost here.


The leaves do heat the compost pile, I tried shredding and feeding to the worms but it was to slow a process since I do not have enough worms, tried fermenting them for fertilizer same problem too slow, burn the stems compost the rest deep in the pile....


----------



## sourgummy (May 22, 2018)

Well good news for those wanting a shorter flower time with GPS gear. The cowboy kush will definitely not go past day 60 I bet. Could be any day on that one now, seeing a couple ambers pop up and lots of milky Trichs going on. Day by day now. I am expecting it to be a 55 day strain now, so actually just under 8 full weeks of flower.

edit for clarity: no way its going full 9 weeks.


----------



## sourgummy (May 22, 2018)

Cackleberry. Best frost coverage I have grown so far. The smell is still the fresh limes on a frost leaf rub, and a nose brushing against a bud brings more of a sprite smell to the limes. It’s really awesome! Probably will come down in the 9th week.

Edit: Like I mentioned earlier, Don't sleep on this one if you can get it. I got 9 seeds left from my pack still of the cackleberry. Popped two seeds, two females, this one took over.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've had my s1s in flower for almost 2 weeks now. At this point, there's really no point in scrapping them other than to save a negligible amount on power and nutrients. It will be 5-6 weeks before I'm ready to put anything else into the flower room, so I'll just flower them out, and make some concentrates if the flower isn't up to my standards.
> 
> One thing I noticed about them when I was cutting the males down is they have super hollow main stems. Almost like a plastic straw lol. Stems were really nice and thick but very hollow. Anyone ever seen that before?


The 3 wedding Cake's are the same. 2 were "tall" and hollow and 1 was "short" and hollow. I cut the tops off of them and are sitting in water, way away from the rest.
I have a Blueberry I'm gonna hit with these S1's AKA " ??? Cake".
If this turns out, it will be a miracle. lol
Name her "Blue Hor" or "Blue Virgin". lol
This sucks having so many males.
Has anyone actually found out what happened?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

I had hollow stems on my chinook haze and they turned out good.
Stretchy as all hell though.
I figured ph problems created a boron deficiency but maybe some plants just need more.
Not sure if I buy the theory about thick vs thin stems. Environment has a lot to do with it. Plants grown outdoors have thicker stems so they don't snap when it's stormy.
I like to lollipop plants that are going outdoors, then repot them deep. This causes a new set of roots to develop at the soil line to anchor the plant.
-- edit --


----------



## vertnugs (May 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The 3 wedding Cake's are the same. 2 were "tall" and hollow and 1 was "short" and hollow. I cut the tops off of them and are sitting in water, way away from the rest.
> I have a Blueberry I'm gonna hit with these S1's AKA " ??? Cake".
> If this turns out, it will be a miracle. lol
> Name her "Blue Hor" or "Blue Virgin". lol
> ...




How about BluelyinBitch....or BlueAdamsBrainsout....yeah those are better.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> Well, went to the mail and found the package from Gu. I had only purchased 2 packs of the s1's and he was kind enough to include 3 packs including a Copper Chem. Almost makes me feel bad, ok it does. I am more than satisfied with the end result. I wish I had some GPS bud porn to put up but this is only going to be my first GPS run. Hmm Cackleberry, Copper Chem or Cookies and Chem...


This might help with your decision, Cookies and Chem , 5 out of 6 were female. Chinook Haze 4 females and 2 males. Tomahawk, 3 females and 3 males, CackleBerry, 3 males and 0 females. Gunslinger, 2 females and 3 males, wedding Cake S1, 3 males. Out of everything planted, 11 males and 17 females. I'll take it, but was looking forward to the CackleBerry. Maybe next time.


----------



## Goats22 (May 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This might help with your decision, Cookies and Chem , 5 out of 6 were female. Chinook Haze 4 females and 2 males. Tomahawk, 3 females and 3 males, CackleBerry, 3 males and 0 females. Gunslinger, 2 females and 3 males, wedding Cake S1, 3 males. Out of everything planted, 11 males and 17 females. I'll take it, but was looking forward to the CackleBerry. Maybe next time.


 cnc 4/5 males and tomahawk 3/3 males for me


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cnc 4/5 males and tomahawk 3/3 males for me


I only got 3 females out of 11 chinook haze.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How about BluelyinBitch....or BlueAdamsBrainsout....yeah those are better.


 lmao! It is mostly over for us now. I walked away with 9 packs 2 of CC and 2 LVTK and another Cookies and Chem. I kinda do feel bad in a way, but if I hadn't came over here after texting him about the S1's. I would have not found out until I grew them at a later time. I flipped them a little over 2 weeks ago. They are beginning to drop a small amount of pollen now. I am curious about the S1's. I am gonna start them and find out. I am assuming they are just 'regulars" sold for "fem".


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I only got 3 females out of 11 chinook haze.


It's just the luck of the draw when you buy seeds. But how do you decide which of the 3 out of 6 seeds in a pack you will plant 1st? What causes you to pick those certain seeds?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

2 males , 2 females, 6 unknown 

Hickok Haze


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

So for the S1 crap, I got an email telling me I'm good to go with the replacements 5 days ago and nothing yet as far as nuggets or a shipping notice. Guess I got ripped seeing how the responses to me differ from what others have said. .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


I agree with your statement. I just look at the seed and the "rounder" the seed, the better chance for a female.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> So for the S1 crap, I got an email telling me I'm good to go with the replacements 5 days ago and nothing yet as far as nuggets or a shipping notice. Guess I got ripped seeing how the responses to me differ from what others have said.


Did you mail them back , saying what option you wanted ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> You had me at, "knock a buzzard off a gut wagon" and now I'm sold. Tell me more


I have a friend coming over to help me shuck some F2 seeds. I'll get her take on it and report back. She's really good at distinguishing the various terps flowers can produce. I'm sure she can give an account and relate it to something other than doggy ass and gut wagons, lol.​


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


Your kidding right


----------



## NugHeuser (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> So for the S1 crap, I got an email telling me I'm good to go with the replacements 5 days ago and nothing yet as far as nuggets or a shipping notice. Guess I got ripped seeing how the responses to me differ from what others have said. .


Your not alone, my emails haven't been answered the last few days either, I'm sure theres a reason for it though. 
We were about all finished with the info Gu needed but has yet to respond to my last email and credit me nuggets.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


Nope.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 22, 2018)

Does Neptune seeds have a discount code.?
I am after a "Cherry" flavor strain.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. *It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.*


Yes it is and no you cant.
That's just more bro science.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does Neptune seeds have a discount code.?
> I am after a "Cherry" flavor strain.


Not GP but Bodhis Cherry Sunshine blasted out loud cherry terps for me. Real cherries...not the cherry cough syrup terps others have.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes it is and no you cant.
> That's just more bro science.


Why not just use pink & blue pots to determine gender?


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes it is and no you cant.
> That's just more bro science.


Well I always enjoy my ratio with what I'm doing. I just confirmed 9 fems out of a pack of 11 cackleberry. Not quite 90% but I don't think my runs of consistently high female ratios are pure luck and coincidence over many years. When I was new to this, I was reaching 50/50 or worse like most grows I see here. I am willing to just call it luck so it doesn't cause another shit storm on this forum.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 22, 2018)

Maybe just put a blue or pink sticker on the bottom of the pot or in a sealed envelope next to them, these days you have to have a reveal party to break out the blue or pink and let folks know the sex of your newest?  Or are those parties really just all about the gifts?


----------



## vertnugs (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.



I think you can get at least $750 for this book.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes it is and no you cant.
> That's just more bro science.


I’m guessing my long term ratio is 1:1, just a guess..........


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> Well I always enjoy my ratio with what I'm doing. I just confirmed 9 fems out of a pack of 11 cackleberry. Not quite 90% but I don't think my runs of consistently high female ratios are pure luck and coincidence over many years. When I was new to this, I was reaching 50/50 or worse like most grows I see here. I am willing to just call it luck so it doesn't cause another shit storm on this forum.


There's no need for a shit storm.
Its just basic botany with scientific studies that prove sex is predetermined.
I'm glad you're having good ratios but it is just luck of the draw.


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your kidding right


Besides old wives tails, where did you ever read that the cannabis seed sex is predetermined? Not in any modern botany book I dare say. There are certainly things you can do to get more fems. Try it before you knock it and you'll see it for yourrelf.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> Besides old wives tails, where did you ever read that the cannabis seed sex is predetermined? Not in any modern botany book I dare say. There are certainly things you can do to get more fems. Try it before you knock it and you'll see it for yourrelf.


I’ll bite 
What do you differently, to improve your numbers?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah. i only popped 2 and got 1 female but I know there are better phenos to be had for sure. I still want to pop the rest of the pack but I was hoping to get lucky like stoned drifter. I believe it was SD anyway that popped a few and got a nice female.
> 
> I just got unlucky with the female I got, structure wise, we'll see how I do with the smoke in another 1 and a half or so.


 I guess I got lucky man. I popped 3 and got 2 females. One had a nice mix of cream and chem flavors and the other was straight cream flavor. 
Spondylo pheno looks absolutely amazing!!! That was 1 female out of 6 beans. Keep trying man I'm sure you'll find something you like.

On an other note, I have 2 Sundance Kids that are coming along quite nice. 

pheno #1 Looks like she'll be ready around 70 days 
 



pheno #2 Looks likes shes going to be doing 80+ days


----------



## genuity (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a friend coming over to help me shuck some F2 seeds. I'll get her take on it and report back. She's really good at distinguishing the various terps flowers can produce. I'm sure she can give an account and relate it to something other than doggy ass and gut wagons, lol.​


I really like that name "Gut Wagon"..


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> Besides old wives tails, where did you ever read that the cannabis seed sex is predetermined? Not in any modern botany book I dare say. There are certainly things you can do to get more fems. Try it before you knock it and you'll see it for yourrelf.


I have to much shit to do today than follow this dumbass rabbit down the hole so I'll let some of the others guys here finish this story.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


I always love when someone brings up this kind of magic snakeoil type shit. I am just gonna leave you to the wolves on that nonsense 
Cheers


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> Which botany book(s) did you read that cannabis seeds are predetermined? Which studies and by whom?


https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10681-004-4758-7

Cannabis has sex chromosomes that determine sex, just like most species with different sexes.

Also, all it took was a “cannabis sex chromosomes” google search to find this scientific article.


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have to much shit to do today than follow this dumbass rabbit down the hole so I'll let some of the others guys here finish this story.


cool. Enjoy your males and hermis. You'll learn to be a better grower someday.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10681-004-4758-7
> 
> Cannabis has sex chromosomes that determine sex, just like most species with different sexes.


What kinda of scientifically factual BS are you trying to spread here?
Cheers


----------



## redbud (May 22, 2018)

I can post shit too on the net. I guess Ed Rosenthal is a kook too eh? You americans have a lot to learn. This is just one of the things that are mentioned from many well known sources in the cannabis community. 

*If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders.*


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

dandyrandy said:


> After a couple days with the deputy I can say its top shelf.


Sure is. I really like the Stardawg dominant phenotype. She has great potency and a delightful fruity aroma with all the funk if you breath deeply enough. I was getting whiffs of onion and garlic underneath the lemon-berry aroma for a week after hanging the plants.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> So for the S1 crap, I got an email telling me I'm good to go with the replacements 5 days ago and nothing yet as far as nuggets or a shipping notice. Guess I got ripped seeing how the responses to me differ from what others have said. .


Don't be surprised to have the package just show up. I also was told to expect tracking but didn't get any type of notification. I got the exact message you did and mine showed yesterday.


----------



## tatonka (May 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> I really like that name "Gut Wagon"..


Wild West type name
New tester?


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I can post shit too on the net. I guess Ed Rosenthal is a kook too eh? You americans have a lot to learn. This is just one of the things that are mentioned from many well known sources in the cannabis community.
> 
> *If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders.*


Those old grow books are filled with a lot of bullshit. But feel free to believe it if you want.

Also, when he’s talking about “reversed” plants, he’s talking about herms. Some believe that excessive light (24/0) during veg can lead to herming.


----------



## Noinch (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


If this were true feminized seeds wouldn't be a thing, but surprise, they are


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I can post shit too on the net. I guess Ed Rosenthal is a kook too eh? You americans have a lot to learn. This is just one of the things that are mentioned from many well known sources in the cannabis community.
> 
> *If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders.*


You Canadian by chance?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You Canadian by chance?


Da fuck does that have to do with anything


----------



## whytewidow (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your kidding right


I thought the samething.


----------



## whytewidow (May 22, 2018)

O.B.S. #3 Day 47


----------



## whytewidow (May 22, 2018)

Jelly Pie #6 pie leaner on stem rub. Str8 grape soda smell. Fans are already starting frost up, even the bigger fans are shooting trichs out.. I think like day 17 it's only in a 1gal smarty. Have clones of it. If it ends up a keeper.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## rikdabrick (May 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a friend coming over to help me shuck some F2 seeds. I'll get her take on it and report back. She's really good at distinguishing the various terps flowers can produce. I'm sure she can give an account and relate it to something other than doggy ass and gut wagons, lol.​


One of my main guys is like that. He has an amazing nose and he works with food and has a good vocabulary to describe all the intricacies of aromas. He actually writes up really good smoke reports for me so I can give other people a good description of what I've got. If there was ever a position for a cannalier (like a sommelier for cannabis) he would be the guy for the job.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

Because of the longer periods the females hermie and the pollen creates more females,that's what I was thinking also is this is pre growth and already determined.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I can post shit too on the net. I guess Ed Rosenthal is a kook too eh? You americans have a lot to learn. This is just one of the things that are mentioned from many well known sources in the cannabis community.
> 
> *If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders.*


I am Canadian fuckwad lol 
Well known sources from when, 30 fucking years ago? GTFO here with your "I am smarter then you because I believe I know some magic you don't" bullshit. 
You can type or copy and paste all you want. Like most complete horseshit on the internet it doesn't make it true. But ofcourse you already knew that.....
Cheers


----------



## Goats22 (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


lol and how exactly do you 'coax' a seed to be female?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lol and how exactly do you 'coax' a seed to be female?


Ship it to canada


----------



## HydoDan (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I can post shit too on the net. I guess Ed Rosenthal is a kook too eh? You americans have a lot to learn. This is just one of the things that are mentioned from many well known sources in the cannabis community.
> 
> *If artificial light is used, the length of the photoperiod can influence sexual expression. Normal flowering, with about equal numbers of male and female plants, seems to occur when the photoperiod is from 15 to 17 hours of light for a period of three to five months. The photoperiod is then shortened to 12 hours to induce flowering. With longer photoperiods, from 18 to 24 hours a day, the ratio of males to females changes, depending on whether flowering is induced earlier or later in the plant's life. When the plants are grown with long photoperiods for six months or more, usually there are at least 10 percent more male then female plants. When flowering is induced within three months of age, more females develop. Actually, the "extra" males or females are reversed plants, but the reversals occur before the plants flower in their natural genders.*


I've popped a shit ton of seeds at 20/4... Why do I get a 1:1 ratio? Ed is an old school dumb fuck!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> I really like that name "Gut Wagon"..


Bring out your dead!


----------



## Goats22 (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You Canadian by chance?


haha, well that's bullshit! i'm canadian and went 7/8 nutsacs!


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ship it to canada


Your a narrow minded 
GOOF 

When I see your avatar, I think of Bubba pounding you in the ass while you say give it to me baby .


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 22, 2018)

Jelly pie. Day 22. She's a squat plant. Super wide with great node spacing. I believe she is gonna stack nicely. Stem rub is strange on this one, get a fruity start with rotten underlying stank. Only have 1 female plant out of three.. lots of true males up here in Canada....


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Your a narrow minded
> GOOF
> 
> When I see your avatar, I think of Bubba pounding you in the ass while you say give it to me baby .


Sensitive much lol,didnt know canadians were so thin skinned


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> haha, well that's bullshit! i'm canadian and went 7/8 nutsacs!


Haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

Hey now, lol. Some of the best shit used to come down from Canada. I'm a little bias because Canada is literally in my back yard across the river. (save the sarah palin jokes, lol)

Seriously though. Back in the 80-90s they had some good smoke and very decent hash.

"Lordy Jezus thare, eh' (you know you guys read that in a thick Canadian accent)


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 22, 2018)

Thin skinned but big balled.... we love our country as much as Americans love theirs. Don't rock the canoe....


----------



## Derrick83 (May 22, 2018)

Anyone on here that got the S1's and took the gold nuggets option as a refund? If so did you use nuggets on the purchase and were you refunded the total of your order plus nuggets used or just your total of your order?


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 22, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I've popped a shit ton of seeds at 20/4... Why do I get a 1:1 ratio? Ed is an old school dumb fuck!


I wouldn't go so far as to call Ed Rosenthal a "dumb fuck". Outdated? Yes.

Information evolves. The same thing happens with college text books. They change from yr to yr as new studies and teaching methods evolve.

Back then Jorge and Ed were some of the very few putting out useful information to help growers.
Now that cannabis is becoming main stream and legal in many areas the studies are getting bigger and we have the internet to spread that info via real time. Not everyone has caught up yet. This forum is FULL of bro science.


----------



## Goats22 (May 22, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Anyone on here that got the S1's and took the gold nuggets option as a refund? If so did you use nuggets on the purchase and were you refunded the total of your order plus nuggets used or just your total of your order?


i used nuggets to purchase my S1 pack and was refunded the full amount i used on the pack.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 22, 2018)

I hear that Tang. So much disinfo on these forums it kills me to read sometimes. Jorge and Mel Thomas, ED all hold a place on my shelves but I take every word with a grain of salt. They are good beginner books but I believe the true cannabis horticulture is yet to come. I can't wait for it to go legal nation wide here. The studies that will be allowed to happen are gonna open alot of eyes I think.


----------



## Derrick83 (May 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i used nuggets to purchase my S1 pack and was refunded the full amount i used on the pack.


Thanks appreciate the response!!


----------



## Lurpin (May 22, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I hear that Tang. I can't wait for it to go legal nation wide here. The studies that will be allowed to happen are gonna open alot of eyes I think.


I agree. My brother just graduated with a bachelor's in bio engineering with an emphasis on plant diseases/pests. He's 100% ready to do some work in the cannabis industry.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 22, 2018)

I have a degree in plant science... the majority of my work in the last few years has been an emphasis on IPM programs in greenhouse production facilities. I have been in a few of the major player L.P. greenhouses in Ontario. I had a few job opportunities but I decided to change gears completely. The last greenhouse I was in charge of was 17 acres under glass. Slab growing, water to waste. I love growing but I hate that particular style. It's bullshit wasteful and chemical feeding regimen is Mickey mouse. Any asshole with a ph meter and a few bottles thinks they know horticulture.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 22, 2018)

I'll add to the male female ratio idea with a story. When I was in college my two room mates and I started about 75 plants in solo cups with no drainage holes on a coffee table in front of a big window. We would open the curtains on the window whenever we woke up in the morning and shut it after it got dark. Low light intensity, irregular light intervals, and low temps(far from ideal conditions). All plants showed their sex early(less than a month) and less than 10% were males. We started these plants to give to our friends that would come burn with us hoping they would plant and share the love if they produced anything. No one ever said they did...
A decade later and guess what...I pop beans and hope for a 50/50 ratio. Is there something there? Maybe or maybe not. My opinion on this is that in order to affect the male to female ratio you have to stress them much more than necessary, which slows growth, etc. In turn you would be as well off to pop twice as many seeds an cull males after sexing and have much bigger healthier plants in the same amount of time.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lol and how exactly do you 'coax' a seed to be female?


You soak it in gorilla glue for an hour and allow to dry outside under the sun for at least 1 hour. Be sure to plant the bottom of the seed down first. Water only between the the time of 4 and 8 pm est.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You soak it in gorilla glue for an hour and allow to dry outside under the sun for at least 1 hour. Be sure to plant the bottom of the seed down first. Water only between the the time of 4 and 8 pm est.


You repeat over and over your not an S1 your not an S1


----------



## Lurpin (May 22, 2018)

Wouldn't you just naturally have more females then males? I mean female xx can only give x and male is xy which means it's up to dad to make more males and he also has an x to give 50% of the time.


----------



## redzi (May 22, 2018)

Copper Chem $70 auction


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yep, wood stove or compost here.


Stems make great kindling.


NoWaistedSpace said:


> The 3 wedding Cake's are the same. 2 were "tall" and hollow and 1 was "short" and hollow. I cut the tops off of them and are sitting in water, way away from the rest.
> I have a Blueberry I'm gonna hit with these S1's AKA " ??? Cake".
> If this turns out, it will be a miracle. lol
> Name her "Blue Hor" or "Blue Virgin". lol
> ...


Hope you don't end up with Blue Balls! Hahaha lol!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> Anyone on here that got the S1's and took the gold nuggets option as a refund? If so did you use nuggets on the purchase and were you refunded the total of your order plus nuggets used or just your total of your order?


I was refunded for every dollar spent in Gold Nuggets. 
It worked out great for me.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2018)

So, I think that I end up with higher female to male ratios on average. 
Occassionally, I'll end up with more males In a pack, but its rare.

As far as Canada goes.
Canadians are cool as fuck.
I've been to Canada about 20 times and I've never had a bad time only great times!


----------



## THT (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


I am going with science on this -
If it was not predetermined there'd be no way to feminize a seed. This may have already been mentioned so my apologies if so. I also tend to get a high fem/male ratio.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

THT said:


> I am going with science on this -
> If it was not predetermined there'd be no way to feminize a seed. This may have already been mentioned so my apologies if so. I also tend to get a high fem/male ratio.


It’s very rare, but some species do have skewed male/female ratios. The mechanism underlying it is pretty complex. But there’s some evidence that cannabis, at least from some regions, may actually have higher female to male ratios.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I guess I got lucky man. I popped 3 and got 2 females. One had a nice mix of cream and chem flavors and the other was straight cream flavor.
> Spondylo pheno looks absolutely amazing!!! That was 1 female out of 6 beans. Keep trying man I'm sure you'll find something you like.
> 
> On an other note, I have 2 Sundance Kids that are coming along quite nice.
> ...


I knew I was playing pheno russian roulette by just popping 2 beans, lol. I'll get to the rest of the pack towards the end of the year, but first I gotta run some test beans to see if my tangerine power male is good stock.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s very rare, but some species do have skewed male/female ratios. The mechanism underlying it is pretty complex. But there’s some evidence that cannabis, at least from some regions, may actually have higher female to male ratios.


Of course there is evidence. Men whose ancestors lived in Northern Europe have a higher chance of carrying a gene that increase male birth frequency by 50%.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I knew I was playing pheno russian roulette by just popping 2 beans, lol. I'll get to the rest of the pack towards the end of the year, but first I gotta run some test beans to see if my tangerine power male is good stock.


Statistically speaking, 3 seeds is the minimum number of regular sex seeds one should germinate to have the highest success rate (finding one or more female plants). 2 seeds would give a 25% chance for failure (no female plants), where 3 seeds reduces the chance to just 12.5%. As you can see, germinating beyond 4 seeds has limited utility, due to diminishing improvements in the success rate.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4139855
> Jelly pie. Day 22. She's a squat plant. Super wide with great node spacing. I believe she is gonna stack nicely. Stem rub is strange on this one, get a fruity start with rotten underlying stank. Only have 1 female plant out of three.. lots of true males up here in Canada....


I was lucky to find 2 unique female phenotypes of the 5 Jelly Pie seeds I germinated. Ditto on the pheno you currently have -- it is artificially sweet at first with some real funk that really accents the sweetness. This other plant has a spicier rub to it with almost all the sweetness as her sister. Unmistakable grape flavor all the way.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


Let me let you in on a little secret:

For about the first week of a cannabis seedling's life, the seed is neither male or female (could be argued that it is both simultaneously until observed to be otherwise). This would hold true for several more weeks until the pre-flowers begin to show. However, you could pony up for a sex test and learn the seedling's sex after that first week!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The 3 wedding Cake's are the same. 2 were "tall" and hollow and 1 was "short" and hollow. I cut the tops off of them and are sitting in water, way away from the rest.
> I have a Blueberry I'm gonna hit with these S1's AKA " ??? Cake".
> If this turns out, it will be a miracle. lol
> Name her "Blue Hor" or "Blue Virgin". lol
> ...


Can we even call it cake?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's just the luck of the draw when you buy seeds. But how do you decide which of the 3 out of 6 seeds in a pack you will plant 1st? What causes you to pick those certain seeds?


I like to pick the shitty seeds first  that way if its interesting hopefully there is a better one left


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> I always get 90% females. It's not predetermined in the seed. You can easily coax a higher fem /male ratio.


I have read about it but didnt know if it was real or bro science


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It took me 6 beans to get 1 female from the cookies and chem, but she was pretty nice all around. Good structure, yield smell, taste, etc.. Took it down around 65 days, I believe. View attachment 4139553 View attachment 4139554 View attachment 4139555 View attachment 4139556 View attachment 4139557


Very nice! Frosty looks delish.....


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

redbud said:


> Well I always enjoy my ratio with what I'm doing. I just confirmed 9 fems out of a pack of 11 cackleberry. Not quite 90% but I don't think my runs of consistently high female ratios are pure luck and coincidence over many years. When I was new to this, I was reaching 50/50 or worse like most grows I see here. I am willing to just call it luck so it doesn't cause another shit storm on this forum.


I read heat mats cause higher males but again didnt know if it was bro science haha


----------



## THT (May 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> For about the first week of a cannabis seedling's life, the seed is neither male or female (could be argued that it is both simultaneously until observed to be otherwise)


If this were true, genetic testing on early sprouts would not work. I am pretty sure its a legit service that determines your week or weeks old seedlings sex.
edit: should have read the rest of your comment, I think you said exactly that.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

THT said:


> edit: should have read the rest of your comment, I think you said exactly that.




I did indeed. I was throwing a quantum mechanics joke in there: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret:
> 
> For about the first week of a cannabis seedling's life, the seed is neither male or female (could be argued that it is both simultaneously until observed to be otherwise). This would hold true for several more weeks until the pre-flowers begin to show. However, you could pony up for a sex test and learn the seedling's sex after that first week!


This isn’t true. The plant’s sex is determined as soon as fertilization occurs. 

Sexual dimorphism doesn’t first express until about a week, but that doesn’t mean the plant was in some sort of gender fluid state before that. A plant’s sex is already determined. There just aren’t any differences between male and female plants until they’re a bit older.


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This isn’t true. The plant’s sex is determined as soon as fertilization occurs.
> 
> Sexual dimorphism doesn’t first express until about a week, but that doesn’t mean the plant was in some sort of gender fluid state before that. A plant’s sex is already determined. There just aren’t any differences between male and female plants until they’re a bit older.


Quantum mechanics (and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat thought experiment) went way over your head. Sorry about that boss.


----------



## klx (May 22, 2018)

Waiting patiently for hibernate to hit the auction


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret:
> 
> For about the first week of a cannabis seedling's life, the seed is neither male or female (could be argued that it is both simultaneously until observed to be otherwise). This would hold true for several more weeks until the pre-flowers begin to show. However, you could pony up for a sex test and learn the seedling's sex after that first week!


I just had a whole long post I wrote saying the same thing but then deleted it instead of posting it. Although I thought it was 2 weeks and not just one.


----------



## vertnugs (May 22, 2018)

klx said:


> View attachment 4140049
> 
> Waiting patiently for hibernate to hit the auction




What?

You no likey like a Cookies n Chem ya?

Needs to be me next buy.


----------



## whytewidow (May 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I was lucky to find 2 unique female phenotypes of the 5 Jelly Pie seeds I germinated. Ditto on the pheno you currently have -- it is artificially sweet at first with some real funk that really accents the sweetness. This other plant has a spicier rub to it with almost all the sweetness as her sister. Unmistakable grape flavor all the way.


I usually pop atleast 3 myself. Seems like when I pop only two. I get two males. But when I pop three I get 2 females and 1 male. Almost every time. It's weird. But the dude that said he gets 90% has more shit than a sack of assholes. It' determined male or female at conception. Whatever pair of chromosomes it receives in the pollen. Either xx fem or xy male.

Edit: now I did read somewhere hard stress can make a xx seed turn xy. I'm assuming hermie is my guess as to what they were meaning.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 22, 2018)

“The sexual expression of cannabis is determined by its genetic makeup, and by its metabolic temper, which is regulated by the male enzyme andrase and the female enzyme gynase. Environmental conditions (light, nutrients, soil and water) may suppress the formation of the dominant enzyme, and allow the opposite sex to express itself partially (hermaphroditism) or completely (sex reversal).” 

External influences AND introduction of hormones can influence sexual expression in cannabis and is for sure not set in the seed. Seeds introduced to ethylene gas for long periods are known to increase female ratios by up to 50%


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> “The sexual expression of cannabis is determined by its genetic makeup, and by its metabolic temper, which is regulated by the male enzyme andrase and the female enzyme gynase. Environmental conditions (light, nutrients, soil and water) may suppress the formation of the dominant enzyme, and allow the opposite sex to express itself partially (hermaphroditism) or completely (sex reversal).”
> 
> External influences AND introduction of hormones can influence sexual expression in cannabis and is for sure not set in the seed. Seeds introduced to ethylene gas for long periods are known to increase female ratios by up to 50%


I believe I've read something similar, though without being able to recall the source it is just conjecture, that even though a plant receives xy chromosomes it doesn't necessarily mean it will express the Y chromosome if environmental factors are right. Thus ensuring the higher chances of producing offspring in years with drought/optimal conditions. More males in drought conditions, more females in wet conditions.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> it is just conjecture, that even though a plant receives xy chromosomes it doesn't necessarily mean it will express the Y chromosome if environmental factors are right. Thus ensuring the higher chances of producing offspring in years with drought/optimal conditions. More males in drought conditions, more females in wet conditions.


Essentially this is true. Not as simple as this since it can be many factors that affect the sexual expressions. But the other difference to note which seems to be misunderstood is that cannabis isn’t just diploidy (two sets of chromosomes), but can be a polyploidy. (More than two sets)


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Quantum mechanics (and https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schrödinger's_cat thought experiment) went way over your head. Sorry about that boss.


No I got it. It’s just an incorrect description of cannabis sex.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2018)

klx said:


> View attachment 4140049
> 
> Waiting patiently for hibernate to hit the auction


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 22, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> “The sexual expression of cannabis is determined by its genetic makeup, and by its metabolic temper, which is regulated by the male enzyme andrase and the female enzyme gynase. Environmental conditions (light, nutrients, soil and water) may suppress the formation of the dominant enzyme, and allow the opposite sex to express itself partially (hermaphroditism) or completely (sex reversal).”
> 
> External influences AND introduction of hormones can influence sexual expression in cannabis and is for sure not set in the seed. Seeds introduced to ethylene gas for long periods are known to increase female ratios by up to 50%


We’re getting into genotypic or phenotypic sex here. I am talking about genotypic sex, namely the presence or absence of a Y chromosome. 

Cannabis clearly shows extensive levels of intersexual characteristics, but I’ve never heard of full sexual reversal occurring except when external chemical means are used. If it was common at all, we would see fem seeds coming from seemingly “male” pollen donors, and we don’t. 

Regardless, even if full sexual reversal were to occur, taking a cutting from the same plant and growing it under ideal conditions, the plant’s sex will reflect the chromosomes present. For all reasonable circumstances, the plant’s sex can be boiled down to whether or not it has a Y chromosome. 



GrowRijt said:


> Essentially this is true. Not as simple as this since it can be many factors that affect the sexual expressions. But the other difference to note which seems to be misunderstood is that cannabis isn’t just diploidy (two sets of chromosomes), but can be a polyploidy. (More than two sets)


Is there a conclusive case of polyploids in cannabis? Everyone calls fasciation or whorled phyllotaxy polyploids, but that’s incorrect. Plus, in the vast majority of plant species, polyploids cannot be bred with, so that point is moot.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never heard of full sexual reversal occurring except when external chemical means are used.


So the plants sex was “changed” from what the seed delivered. This is essentially the whole point. External factors, giberellic acid, ethylene gas, colchicine, radiation, uv light, can all have impact on sexual expression throughout growth. 

If cannabis was only diploidy, which I do agree is a majority of the time, there would only be males and females. 

More than likely the ol S1’s everyone bought were tetraploidy hermaphroditic females.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> So the plants sex was “changed” from what the seed delivered. This is essentially the whole point. External factors, giberellic acid, ethylene gas, colchicine, radiation, uv light, can all have impact on sexual expression throughout growth.
> 
> If cannabis was only diploidy, which I do agree is a majority of the time, there would only be males and females.
> 
> More than likely the ol S1’s everyone bought were tetraploidy hermaphroditic females.


Or they was some bagged up bullshit cause the dude couldn't fulfill his order


----------



## GrowRijt (May 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Or they was some bagged up bullshit cause the dude couldn't fulfill his order


Also could be. Lol. I thought the reports of all herms started the drama. Eff it. Let’s not even go there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2018)

Sent in a payment last Thurs for my LVTK and then realized the tester drop was the upcoming weekend combined with all the s1 returns/ship outs. It is gonna be a minute before my poor letter gets picked out of that pile! 

I bet GPS is looking like a post office during Christmas with sacks of letters..


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

You guys talking about sexing plants is way above my pay scale,I can only speak from experience.not all the scientific stuff.
I know when I reverse a female and pollinate a separate female,they have always been female.i can count on it like clockwork.due to this observation,I cannot see how environment can determine sex unless it has to do with xy pollen.
Maybe before the pistols are pollinated stress on a male plant can create more female pollen but once its pollinated sex is determined.
Would be bad ass if we could harness female pollen from male plants like they do with sperm to give people boys that want a boy.
But I dont believe the sec is determined after the fact otherwise we couldnt get 99.99 percent fems.if someone gets males in a feminized cross than there operation was fuckin compromised


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

And for the record I like canadians,there cool as fuck,I just dont like that Canadian dick riding ball guzzling fat head that always says cheers like he has some shit to be cheering about.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sent in a payment last Thurs for my LVTK and then realized the tester drop was the upcoming weekend combined with all the s1 returns/ship outs. It is gonna be a minute before my poor letter gets picked out of that pile!
> 
> I bet GPS is looking like a post office during Christmas with sacks of letters..


Anyone who got it from CV will not be disappointed.i got mine as a freebie they was handing out last year.shit was real good.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone who got it from CV will not be disappointed.i got mine as a freebie they was handing out last year.shit was real good.


I got a pack of lvtk coming I ordered last week.
I already had the TK but the more I read bout the lvtk the more I wanted it until I just had to buy


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And for the record I like canadians,there cool as fuck,I just dont like that Canadian dick riding ball guzzling fat head that always says cheers like he has some shit to be cheering about.



Nobody here is surprised that you don't like me for calling you out for what you are. A complete goof who thinks he is all badass. Please teach us all you complete fucking tool 

Cheers  Cheers  Cheers


----------



## Goats22 (May 23, 2018)

Now now fellas


----------



## nc208 (May 23, 2018)

Speaking of CV, does anyone have more info on their new drop? Will the new stuff they are releasing be added to Greenpoints site right away? And what about seeds not listed on the site like Pure Ghost OG, can these be picked up through Greenpoint?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Nobody here is surprised that you don't like me for calling you out for what you are. A complete goof who thinks he is all badass. Please teach us all you complete fucking tool
> 
> Cheers  Cheers  Cheers


Not taking sides, but have you noticed? There are never any 'likes' under either of you cats' posts when you get into the extremely tired and played out flame fests.

Please take this for what it means, and concentrate on other topics, where you both produce worthwhile posts. Muchos grassyass.


----------



## JeffeK (May 23, 2018)

Holy shit, who overloaded the nutes on this forum - already approaching 1000 pages!! GPS done got popular! I've been trying to catch up on all the drama that's occurred over the past few hundred pages, but it takes some dedication for sure.

Anyway, regarding the topic/scandal regarding the S1's... have the majority here decided to just return them for refund? 
Or, has anyone been popping and flipping their S1's and getting some acceptable male/female ratios? Maybe I missed something, but it seems to me there was one person who popped 100% males on the Wedding Cake S1's and it freaked everyone out. Were there others with a similar outcome? 
Basically, can it be confirmed that the S1's are crap, or no?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 23, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Holy shit, who overloaded the nutes on this forum - already approaching 1000 pages!! GPS done got popular! I've been trying to catch up on all the drama that's occurred over the past few hundred pages, but it takes some dedication for sure.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the topic/scandal regarding the S1's... have the majority here decided to just return them for refund?
> Or, has anyone been popping and flipping their S1's and getting some acceptable male/female ratios? Maybe I missed something, but it seems to me there was one person who popped 100% males on the Wedding Cake S1's and it freaked everyone out. Were there others with a similar outcome?
> Basically, can it be confirmed that the S1's are crap, or no?


I asked for a replacement pack 
The S1 are junk ! 
It was a smash n grab, 
He put dicks all over his Instagram page


----------



## macsnax (May 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Speaking of CV, does anyone have more info on their new drop? Will the new stuff they are releasing be added to Greenpoints site right away? And what about seeds not listed on the site like Pure Ghost OG, can these be picked up through Greenpoint?


Here you go, I emailed Rusty a few days ago because I was curious myself.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Is there a conclusive case of polyploids in cannabis? Everyone calls fasciation or whorled phyllotaxy polyploids, but that’s incorrect. Plus, in the vast majority of plant species, polyploids cannot be bred with, so that point is moot.


Chemically induced for sure, or at least it's some old wives bro science lore of old. I think I read it in Mel Frank's book, Marijuana Growers Guide, some 25 years ago, about how colchicine could induce tetraploidy in Cannabis.

Copied and pasted this from wikipedia

*Botanical use*
Since chromosome segregation is driven by microtubules, colchicine is also used for inducing polyploidy in plant cells during cellular division by inhibiting chromosome segregation during meiosis; half the resulting gametes, therefore, contain no chromosomes, while the other half contains double the usual number of chromosomes (i.e., diploidinstead of haploid, as gametes usually are), and lead to embryos with double the usual number of chromosomes (i.e., tetraploid instead of diploid). While this would be fatal in most higher animal cells, in plant cells it is not only usually well tolerated, but also frequently results in larger, hardier, faster-growing, and in general more desirable plants than the normally diploid parents; for this reason, this type of genetic manipulation is frequently used in breeding plants commercially.

When such a tetraploid plant is crossed with a diploid plant, the triploid offspring are usually sterile (unable to produce fertile seeds or spores), although many triploids can be propagated vegetatively. Growers of annual triploid plants not readily propagated must buy fresh seed from a supplier each year. Many sterile triploid plants, including some tree and shrubs, are becoming increasingly valued in horticulture and landscaping because they do not become invasive species. In certain species, colchicine-induced triploidy has been used to create "seedless" fruit, such as seedless watermelons (_Citrullus lanatus_). Since most triploids do not produce pollen themselves, such plants usually require cross-pollination with a diploid parent to induce fruit production.

Colchicine's ability to induce polyploidy can be also exploited to render infertile hybrids fertile, for example in breeding triticale (× _Triticosecale_) from wheat (_Triticum_ spp.) and rye (_Secale cereale_). Wheat is typically tetraploid and rye diploid, with their triploid hybrid infertile; treatment of triploid triticale with colchicine gives fertile hexaploid triticale.

When used to induce polyploidy in plants, colchicine cream is usually applied to a growth point of the plant, such as an apical tip, shoot, or sucker. Also, seeds can be presoaked in a colchicine solution before planting. Another way to induce polyploidy is to chop off the tops of plants and carefully examine the regenerating lateral shoots and suckers to see if any look different.[40] If no visual difference is evident, flow cytometry can be used for analysis.

Doubling of plant chromosome numbers also occurs spontaneously in nature, with many familiar plants being fertile polyploids.[41] Natural hybridization between fertile parental plants of different levels of polyploidy can produce new plants at an intermediate level, such as a triploid produced by crossing between a diploid and a tetraploid, or a hexaploid produced by crossing between a tetraploid and an octoploid.



Amos Otis said:


> Not taking sides, but have you noticed? There are never any 'likes' under either of you cats' posts when you get into the extremely tired and played out flame fests.
> 
> Please take this for what it means, and concentrate on other topics, where you both produce worthwhile posts. Muchos grassyass.



Its fitting with Gu's Wild West Series, that there be a good saloon fight. 
I do like a good western.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2018)

First sample vape of 53 day Dream Catcher is full on face numbing rush and gaze inducing with lots of thoughts and ideas going on. 5 days after chop a bit harsh but not closely trimmed. Reminds me of campfire with cedar in the mix. Blueberry smell has left for now. Will see how the Black Gold f2 does a little later!


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2018)

Anyone know if that GPS cbc oil,can be mixed in with oil for vape carts?

1.5 grams of oil
2ml of liquidizer
2 drops of terps
Few drops of cbc oil?


----------



## JeffeK (May 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I asked for a replacement pack
> The S1 are junk !
> It was a smash n grab,
> He put dicks all over his Instagram page


Well that f'ing sucks. I purchased the Wedding Cake, Purple Punch, Do Si Dos, Gorilla Glue, Gelato, and most recently Lemon Tree! 

So the general consensus then is it'd be in my best interest to return them all? They're all potentially junk? I haven't popped any yet. But I won't if they're likely to be bags of dicks...

And what's the process then? (I think I missed that post.) Do I just reach out to Gu via email? And is it only for an exchange for another strain, or a refund in gold nuggets?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 23, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Well that f'ing sucks. I purchased the Wedding Cake, Purple Punch, Do Si Dos, Gorilla Glue, Gelato, and most recently Lemon Tree!
> 
> So the general consensus then is it'd be in my best interest to return them all? They're all potentially junk? I haven't popped any yet. But I won't if they're likely to be bags of dicks...
> 
> And what's the process then? (I think I missed that post.) Do I just reach out to Gu via email? And is it only for an exchange for another strain, or a refund in gold nuggets?


The 3 options where
Return them for a paid refund
Get the value you spend returned in nuggets
Or get pack for pack replacement

I got my S1 as a freebie with CBD so I went with replacement. It had no value any other way.

Email them with your order numbers .


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Here you go, I emailed Rusty a few days ago because I was curious myself.View attachment 4140240


Holy fuck! Chem91 Skva s1’s?!?!? Damn it. I’m gonna go broke on this shit.

I was already hyped on the LA Affie S1’s and the Ghost OG S1’s. Guess I’m going to be taking advantage of those $50 packs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Holy fuck! Chem91 Skva s1’s?!?!? Damn it. I’m gonna go broke on this shit.
> 
> I was already hyped on the LA Affie S1’s and the Ghost OG S1’s. Guess I’m going to be taking advantage of those $50 packs.


Black raspberry kush sounds awesome! 
Gotta love a strain that's done in 7 weeks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Holy shit, who overloaded the nutes on this forum - already approaching 1000 pages!! GPS done got popular! I've been trying to catch up on all the drama that's occurred over the past few hundred pages, but it takes some dedication for sure.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the topic/scandal regarding the S1's... have the majority here decided to just return them for refund?
> Or, has anyone been popping and flipping their S1's and getting some acceptable male/female ratios? Maybe I missed something, but it seems to me there was one person who popped 100% males on the Wedding Cake S1's and it freaked everyone out. Were there others with a similar outcome?
> Basically, can it be confirmed that the S1's are crap, or no?


The only acceptable male to female ratio in S1’s is 0/100.


----------



## yellowrx03 (May 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Here you go, I emailed Rusty a few days ago because I was curious myself.View attachment 4140240


Does anyone know if gp will carry any of these?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Does anyone know if gp will carry any of these?


Yup


----------



## JeffeK (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The only acceptable male to female ratio in S1’s is 0/100.


tru dat


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

Only thing that came out those s1s were them green cones for germinating the seeds.my wife loves it for putting her stash in,shes weird like that.as far as the s1s go they might make good house plants.


----------



## Lurpin (May 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Chemically induced for sure, or at least it's some old wives bro science lore of old. I think I read it in Mel Frank's book, Marijuana Growers Guide, some 25 years ago, about how colchicine could induce tetraploidy in Cannabis.
> 
> Copied and pasted this from wikipedia
> 
> ...


China creates gmos like this currently. They have massive fields of different kinds of plants that they spray with colchicine. Fun fact colchicine is the same drug as the stuff you get for gout medicine and it actually comes from another plant I can't remember it's name. My brother and I soaked some seeds in colchicine once, I guess the trick is to get it so strong that most of the seeds die but the ones that survive usually are triploids. We never got any to survive sadly haha..

Edit: CV is my favorite brand, that's why when I saw GPS was with it, I came aboard the GPS train. When I first started seriously collecting seeds I remember reading some drama about CV on these forums. I didn't pay any attention to it and kept buying their seeds. 

Speaking of trains that's kinda wild west like. If Gu is reading this, he should do a cross with some sort of train wreck (CV cut) and call it some sort of wild west train name. ______ insert cool train name.


----------



## Gu~ (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Only thing that came out those s1s were them green cones for germinating the seeds...


They are doob tubes.

So you can ride dirty and not crush your joint of copper chem


----------



## Lurpin (May 23, 2018)

Should mix train wreck and ghost og and call is Colorado ghost train. That sounds like the wild west.


----------



## Gu~ (May 23, 2018)

I got the scoop by the way.

It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".

I see now many European companies are buying bulk seeds produced by greenhouse monsters, *Dinafem*, and then selling them as their own. I was also shown a text message between a defunct seedbank "Substrate" and HSO (Humboldt Seed Organization) that shows that this trend has spread to the USA as well.

Be careful out there!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Would be bad ass if we could harness female pollen from male plants like they do with sperm to give people boys that want a boy.


I read a scientific article on hemp study where they subjected the male pollen to UV light for two hours and the resulting seeds yielded 30% more females though less pollen potency. Something tells me this is coming sooner than we think. 

And let’s be kind to our neighbors to the North. We are all on the same team here and Canada is pretty tight.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> They are doob tubes.
> 
> So you can ride dirty and not crush your joint of copper chem


That's funny,I thought they were for putting the seeds in to wet them and get em going.my wife had it right haha


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the scoop by the way.
> 
> It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".
> 
> ...


Yep yep


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the scoop by the way.
> 
> It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".
> 
> ...


Gu, I have been growing dinafem gear for 10 years now... and not once did I ever see a single herm let alone a male come out of any of their gear. No offence to you sir, but I don't believe that for a second. 
They have a greenhouse in kincardine Ontario called 7 acres that is strictly from seed and it's all dinafem gear.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

I doubt that a multimillion dollar company that is traded openly on the stock exchange would take a chance on losing their rep on a company that has such poor breeding principles as to market s1's that are so obviously male it hurts.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

JeffeK said:


> Holy shit, who overloaded the nutes on this forum - already approaching 1000 pages!! GPS done got popular! I've been trying to catch up on all the drama that's occurred over the past few hundred pages, but it takes some dedication for sure.
> 
> Anyway, regarding the topic/scandal regarding the S1's... have the majority here decided to just return them for refund?
> Or, has anyone been popping and flipping their S1's and getting some acceptable male/female ratios? Maybe I missed something, but it seems to me there was one person who popped 100% males on the Wedding Cake S1's and it freaked everyone out. Were there others with a similar outcome?
> Basically, can it be confirmed that the S1's are crap, or no?


So far I have one or two females with 9 males. All have bad structure and/or vigor. I ended up pitching 6 seedlings and the rest of the seedlings I have. We'll see if the one or two females amount to anything.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> Gu, I have been growing dinafem gear for 10 years now... and not once did I ever see a single herm let alone a male come out of any of their gear. No offence to you sir, but I don't believe that for a second.
> They have a greenhouse in kincardine Ontario called 7 acres that is strictly from seed and it's all dinafem gear.


Dinafem makes regs and I think you misunderstood.someone bought regular seeds from a seedstore giant at bulk cheap rates and passed them off as something else.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I doubt that a multimillion dollar company that is traded openly on the stock exchange would take a chance on losing their rep on a company that has such poor breeding priniples as to market s1's that are so obviously male it hurts.


He's saying someone bought regular bulk seeds from dinafem and then sold them as s1's.. I think.. correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

DinaFEM. Check their site. They breed fems only for public sale. Not only that but they don't offer any of the s1's that were sold here. They only just released gorilla glue. Europeans are generally 3 or 4 years behind in the genetics that are hype in North america


----------



## Talamanca (May 23, 2018)

Doc holiday, nothing of grape in these phenotypes, not very purple, but equally beautiful and tasty flowers, smells and tastes very similar to curing, in 5 females that came out of 8 seeds, coffee, toasted chocolate, earthy, sweet, afghan, plant very homogeneous, the differences are more effects, some totally narcotics, and others not so much, you smoke in the day and you can be doing things.
excellent strain.
Greetings, from the tropics.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

If I'm mistaken I'm sorry. I stand by that company tho... I've run almost their entire library and it ranges from good to amazing.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not taking sides, but have you noticed? There are never any 'likes' under either of you cats' posts when you get into the extremely tired and played out flame fests.
> 
> Please take this for what it means, and concentrate on other topics, where you both produce worthwhile posts. Muchos grassyass.


I do apologize for making myself just as bad. I also never post anything hoping for likes.Unlike some I couldn't give a sweet fuck about that.
Sometimes, just like the first time I ever posted in this thread, I just can't help myself. I only made my last post about heisengoof because he had made some snide little bitch comment about me. Again I accept responsibility for taking the bait each and every time.
I only ever read this whole thread and followed it in hopes of finding information. The actual information on any GreenpointSeeds strain is few and far in between. Would amount to the double digits in pages. I actually recall bitching about it in my first post in this thread along with heisengoof being a hateful asshole. Here I am now acting no better. In fact for me I am acting worse.
Thank you to the very few people who have actually posted anything meaningful in this thread. Good luck to the hype mobile.
Cheers


----------



## Talamanca (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the scoop by the way.
> 
> It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".
> 
> ...


In Spanish forums there is much talk about this some time ago, it is even said that in reality the seeds of hso, are made there, in Spain.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

I reread. Sorry dude. I see what you are saying. I thought you were saying they made s1's that were shit. I got penisy about it.


----------



## Lurpin (May 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I do apologize for making myself just as bad. I also never post anything hoping for likes.Unlike some I couldn't give a sweet fuck about that.
> Sometimes, just like the first time I ever posted in this thread, I just can't help myself. I only made my last post about heisengoof because he had made some snide little bitch comment about me. Again I accept responsibility for taking the bait each and every time.
> I only ever read this whole thread and followed it in hopes of finding information. The actual information on any GreenpointSeeds strain is few and far in between. Would amount to the double digits in pages. I actually recall bitching about it in my first post in this thread along with heisengoof being a hateful asshole. Here I am now acting no better. In fact for me I am acting worse.
> Thank you to the very few people who have actually posted anything meaningful in this thread. Good luck to the hype mobile.
> Cheers


Are the rules really to only talk about GPS gear and pics?

If so then I suppose I'm guilty of that too.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I reread. Sorry dude. I see what you are saying. I thought you were saying they made s1's that were shit. I got penisy about it.


I never fucked with dinafem but I see now only fem seeds.i guess alot of people dont have the space for sexing regs.they obviously cornered that end of the market


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

They are massive... and they definitely own HSO. It's their north American division. They got all their us strains from Northern Cali growers.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Are the rules really to only talk about GPS gear and pics?
> 
> If so then I suppose I'm guilty of that too.


Guilty too
Prime Rib & Bourbon Blueberry sauce anyone ?


----------



## genuity (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the scoop by the way.
> 
> It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".
> 
> ...


This is the main reason I Chuck my own seeds,and buy from a select few..and that list gets shorter by the minute.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is the main reason I Chuck my own seeds,and buy from a select few..and that list gets shorter by the minute.


I've been going more and more this route these days myself. Chuck and pheno search. Inbreed, get bored, start a new project. I always have a few fems going espe ail


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

Especially during outdoor season. I've run alot of stuff in my day and lot of it was trash.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Only thing that came out those s1s were them green cones for germinating the seeds.my wife loves it for putting her stash in,shes weird like that.as far as the s1s go they might make good house plants.


why is logic still selling these?

i'm about to sacrifice my userid over there and expose him...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> why is logic still selling these?
> 
> i'm about to sacrifice my userid over there and expose him...


I doubt they are the same.


----------



## GreenHighlander (May 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> why is logic still selling these?
> 
> i'm about to sacrifice my userid over there and expose him...


Why did anybody sell something they had no idea what they were? Sadly greed is your answer. The scammer used peoples greed. Because obviously if they knew what they were actually selling they would of never sold them.

Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I doubt they are the same.


so the story has changed?

SAG, copycat and apex are not the same. copycat and apex did not get their seeds from SAG?


----------



## klx (May 23, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> why is logic still selling these?
> 
> i'm about to sacrifice my userid over there and expose him...


They will just delete your post and carry on.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

klx said:


> They will just delete your post and carry on.


if i save some people from buying them it will be worth it. that place sucks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

That's so harsh. The seed game is ridiculous, the clone game even more so. I don't trust any of the names I see in the dispensaries and the LP's are so caught up in the numbers game that people's health is compromised. The only gear I trust is the stuff that comes out of my own rooms.
The fact that dude is still rocking those Seeds like its no big thing kills me on the inside.... people are so shitty some times


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I doubt they are the same.


I'd really like some solid proof if you have it for your doubts...I have quite a few seeds of the copycat as well and it really seemed to be the exact game as sags....I want to see a grow from someone. You mod over there and never bought or tried any of those?


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

This, boys, is how bad things happen. I was in my gardens cutting some plants back. I noticed the curling on the apical of my honey suckle... aphids. On closer inspection I found about 10 spots on this plant. Mind You, it's about 3 feet high and 15 feet long, but left unchecked these dirty cocksuckers would have decimated that plant and not only that, if I didn't notice I could have dragged them into my space. It's hard to believe how easy it is to transfer ordinary garden pests into grow rooms... too many pesticides on these things and you have super aphids resistant to even the harshest chemicals. 
Looks like I'll order a vial of Colemani as a preemptive treatment just in case. If you've never heard of them, go watch a video of these parasitic wasps exploding out of the backs of aphids... It's super cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4140405
> 
> This, boys, is how bad things happen. I was in my gardens cutting some plants back. I noticed the curling on the apical of my honey suckle... aphids. On closer inspection I found about 10 spots on this plant. Mind You, it's about 3 feet high and 15 feet long, but left unchecked these dirty cocksuckers would have decimated that plant and not only that, if I didn't notice I could have dragged them into my space. It's hard to believe how easy it is to transfer ordinary garden pests into grow rooms... too many pesticides on these things and you have super aphids resistant to even the harshest chemicals.
> Looks like I'll order a vial of Colemani as a preemptive treatment just in case. If you've never heard of them, go watch a video of these parasitic wasps exploding out of the backs of aphids... It's super cool.


Do you have ants?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I'd really like some solid proof if you have it for your doubts...I have quite a few seeds of the copycat as well and it really seemed to be the exact game as sags....I want to see a grow from someone. You mod over there and never bought or tried any of those?


I dont get involved with the seed store.i heard the same rumors as everyone else.im sure if the seeds were bad logic would remove them.maybe the ones logic got were the real deal and the guy ran out of stock so he sold bs to gu.its all just speculation.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

They usually go hand in hand. Ants will actually bring aphids onto plants so they can farm the sugars they produce... but in this case I do not. I'm not sure where they are coming from, but I should consider using honeysuckle as a trap plant. This plant got them last year as well... I was forced to spray, which I'm usually against.

I think i got them all. I just sent my friend from a bug distribution company a text asking her for some colemani... I should have it tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if they will stay on outside plants, but I'm gonna experiment. I used them to control populations of aphids in greenhouses.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont get involved with the seed store.i heard the same rumors as everyone else.im sure if the seeds were bad logic would remove them.maybe the ones logic got were the real deal and the guy ran out of stock so he sold bs to gu.its all just speculation.



lol, bullshit. 

you were a pretty stand up guy in my opinion until this crock of shit you posted.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> They usually go hand in hand. Ants will actually bring aphids onto plants so they can farm the sugars they produce... but in this case I do not. I'm not sure where they are coming from, but I should consider using honeysuckle as a trap plant. This plant got them last year as well... I was forced to spray, which I'm usually against.
> 
> I think i got them all. I just sent my friend from a bug distribution company a text asking her for some colemani... I should have it tomorrow or Friday. Not sure if they will stay on outside plants, but I'm gonna experiment. I used them to control populations of aphids in greenhouses.


This I have seen many a times happen to my chilli plants
Homemade chilli n.soap sprays d o the job on the aphids but the trick is stop the ants first and u wont see aphids


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I do apologize for making myself just as bad. I also never post anything hoping for likes.Unlike some I couldn't give a sweet fuck about that.


Your choice, and I respect that I guess.

There's a lot of very solid people in this thread that contribute positive info, good pics, entertaining memes, very entertaining memes, etc, that make coming to and participating in the thread rewarding, I think. I don't see that anyone is necessarily trolling for 'likes' but I happily give 'em out generously, and receive them just as gladly. Who doesn't appreciate a thumbs up from their peers? Besides you, I mean.  [ that was low hanging fruit, amigo, but sometimes it's gotta be picked  ]

I'm still on a killer trip from getting Electric 6 vids a combined + 20 likes.  And Bruce is generally always good for a half dozen on a slow day.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 23, 2018)

Is it true that Gu is really going to give a pack of Copper Chem to the first and last poster on the 1000th page?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Is it true that Gu is really going to give a pack of Copper Chem to the first and last poster on the 1000th page?


Way to make another 38 pages pass over night LOL


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Is it true that Gu is really going to give a pack of Copper Chem to the first and last poster on the 1000th page?


you tell us


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets


----------



## whytewidow (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Only thing that came out those s1s were them green cones for germinating the seeds.my wife loves it for putting her stash in,shes weird like that.as far as the s1s go they might make good house plants.


I got one female outta an entire pack of #mimosa. I know it's not mimosa. But the stem run smells decent. So ima pull a clone or two. And flower it. See if it's worth running a big plant worth.


----------



## whytewidow (May 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the scoop by the way.
> 
> It looks like Dinafem was the company used to supply the "S1's".
> 
> ...


I talked to my buddy that says he knows him. The one who originally told me they were bulk seeds. Said the samething. That dinafem sent him 750 seeds of each. Regs. But older stock bulk.


----------



## klx (May 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I talked to my buddy that says he knows him. The one who originally told me they were bulk seeds. Said the samething. That dinafem sent him 750 seeds of each. Regs. But older stock bulk.


But Dinafem dont make regs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets View attachment 4140489 View attachment 4140492


unique method of doing your asparagus. i grilled some up the other night. just a little salt, pepper and olive oil...

YUM


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets View attachment 4140489 View attachment 4140492



What’s on the plate next to the bacon wrapped Spurs?

Looks like some fries on top of some gravy/country fried steak. lol
All looks fire


----------



## sdd420 (May 23, 2018)

Looks like chicken


----------



## natureboygrower (May 23, 2018)

Killer twice baked potato ftw


----------



## Amos Otis (May 23, 2018)




----------



## SoHappy101 (May 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4140518


in tears laughing!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> View attachment 4140405
> 
> This, boys, is how bad things happen. I was in my gardens cutting some plants back. I noticed the curling on the apical of my honey suckle... aphids. On closer inspection I found about 10 spots on this plant. Mind You, it's about 3 feet high and 15 feet long, but left unchecked these dirty cocksuckers would have decimated that plant and not only that, if I didn't notice I could have dragged them into my space. It's hard to believe how easy it is to transfer ordinary garden pests into grow rooms... too many pesticides on these things and you have super aphids resistant to even the harshest chemicals.
> Looks like I'll order a vial of Colemani as a preemptive treatment just in case. If you've never heard of them, go watch a video of these parasitic wasps exploding out of the backs of aphids... It's super cool.


I was actually going to start a thread on this.What do you all do about visiting your indoor after being in an outdoor garden? Change of clothes good?


Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4140518


Such a dink LOL!


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 23, 2018)

I had my little ones in the sun today.The_* Copper Chem #10 x Red Head Strangers*_ are looking beastly. *Boomtown* are coming along nice. _*The Gunslingers*_ are strong and growing very nice. The in ground outdoor _*Deputies*_ are rocking 8" fan leaves and both around 3+ ft tall. My *Purple Mt Majesty* is going to be a beautiful bush._* Maverick*_ is taking to outdoor transplant and should get nice size hopefully.
My flower tent has a few *Deputies* stacking and *Hickock *is stretching. Both looking very nice


----------



## whytewidow (May 23, 2018)

klx said:


> But Dinafem dont make regs.


Just bc they dont sell regs on their website. I would bet ya they have a ton regs in stock. You gotta start somewhere with a male eventually. And dinafem says their shit is stable and solid. It's not.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> What’s on the plate next to the bacon wrapped Spurs?
> 
> Looks like some fries on top of some gravy/country fried steak. lol
> All looks fire


Twice baked potatoes. All turned out fire!
About to blaze the birthday blunt, been a good day!


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I doubt that a multimillion dollar company that is traded openly on the stock exchange would take a chance on losing their rep on a company that has such poor breeding principles as to market s1's that are so obviously male it hurts.


I doubt they knew he was going to resell them, he just asked for bulk seeds and they were probably happy to oblige.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just bc they dont sell regs on their website. I would bet ya they have a ton regs in stock. You gotta start somewhere with a male eventually. And dinafem says their shit is stable and solid. It's not.


They’re huge and are at least affiliated with HSO. I bet they make shit tons of seeds that are sold under another brand name or are sold in bulk to be repackaged and resold. All those shitty seed banks that slap any popular name on random seeds have to get them from somewhere.


----------



## klx (May 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just bc they dont sell regs on their website. I would bet ya they have a ton regs in stock. You gotta start somewhere with a male eventually. And dinafem says their shit is stable and solid. It's not.


A random kook on IG decides to pull a scam in the US, so he contacts a bank in Europe who specialize in fems and asks them for a bulk order of regs. Sound realistic to you?

Doesnt really matter anyway, just sounds like a pretty far fetched story to me. I tend to believe the most obvious solution. Kook makes a shit ton of random regs and passes them off as fire fems.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just bc they dont sell regs on their website. I would bet ya they have a ton regs in stock. You gotta start somewhere with a male eventually. And dinafem says their shit is stable and solid. It's not.


It is. I've run almost their entire catalog. I've never had a single hermie, nanner or male. I'm not talking 1 plant here and there. I've done em hydro, organic, indoor outdoor and I standby their lines. Lots of people call them junk, but those same people give away the freebies they get with their orders.


----------



## CannaDaddy (May 23, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Seed plants for your #1 spot? That's an interesting way to gamble


If the genetics are good then the risk isn’t all that. Besides feminized (well 99%).
Other than this time I’ve had good success with my choices in the past.
CD


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

I don't go from the garden to my spaces. I have a pair of sandles that stay in my grow so I don't wear my dirty shoes. My clothes come off before I get inside If I have been bug scouting. Into a bag and straight into a hot wash. I shower right away and disinfect my hands making sure I get around my rings and any where eggs could I hide. 
Ive dealt with spidermite infestations this bad and never brought them home. It does make your skin crawl tho


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I doubt they knew he was going to resell them, he just asked for bulk seeds and they were probably happy to oblige.


I meant 7 acres. It's one the licensed producers in Canada that is traded on the TSX. They deal with dinafem exclusively.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets View attachment 4140489 View attachment 4140492


I love jalapeno poppers gonna have to do some again soon....


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I love jalapeno poppers gonna have to do some again soon....


Right on! Yeah I tear poppers up. Only thing missing was pasta salad but still way more than I can eat


----------



## sourgummy (May 23, 2018)

DreamCatcher quick shots I snagged. Quite sure she did not need the full 63 days she got but still very nice effects. Very nice in the morning it doesn’t relax you too much but you could use more i could see that happening. Has a nice clear but Stoney relaxed head in the amount I like.
edit: the relaxation is a really good amount for a morning strain. Many including me wouldnt want a blueberry first thing in the am since it would do a little too much on just the body( from my experience when i grew dj short blueberry). This has some more mind to it. Very nice strain to have to me kinda fills a spot I needed.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2018)

Anyone have any shots of hibernate ?


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets View attachment 4140489 View attachment 4140492


Happy Birthday!


----------



## NugHeuser (May 23, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

GreenP sent me a notice my seeds were shipped today,sundae stallion and pebble pusher and the pack of lucky 7s that I didnt get last year that he still owed me lol.finally getting them 6 months later.i guess lucky 7s will be back on the site again,I'm sure gu didnt make that pack just for me.


----------



## morgwar (May 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> This is the main reason I Chuck my own seeds,and buy from a select few..and that list gets shorter by the minute.


For me that breeders list is finite.
Greenpoint, sannies, dominion, and maybe Dr greenthumb. 
Especially these days with the stupid hype strains. 
They've run out of crosses to hype up
I here it's "orange cookies" now..... Yuck
Game over IG


----------



## Heisengrow (May 23, 2018)

I got a lead on black banana cookies? Anyone hear about it.dude wont shut up about it.says he threw away every other cookie cut he had cause it was so good.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> GreenP sent me a notice my seeds were shipped today,sundae stallion and pebble pusher and the pack of lucky 7s that I didnt get last year that he still owed me lol.finally getting them 6 months later.i guess lucky 7s will be back on the site again,I'm sure gu didnt make that pack just for me.


Those lucky 7s most likely returned S1s


----------



## macsnax (May 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Holy fuck! Chem91 Skva s1’s?!?!? Damn it. I’m gonna go broke on this shit.
> 
> I was already hyped on the LA Affie S1’s and the Ghost OG S1’s. Guess I’m going to be taking advantage of those $50 packs.


Those are the same ones that grabbed my attention too!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got a lead on black banana cookies? Anyone hear about it.dude wont shut up about it.says he threw away every other cookie cut he had cause it was so good.


I believe thats a cross of Blackberry (clone) x Banana Fire cookies (relentless seeds). I think some call it the 50 day cookie cut, I have never had it.


----------



## macsnax (May 23, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Does anyone know if gp will carry any of these?


I'm pretty sure gu will have them.


----------



## Dustjesus (May 24, 2018)

Just started a pack of pebble and a pack of stallion. Fingers crossed for some killer


----------



## Goats22 (May 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Celebrating my birthday with a fire meal and a half, the Cubs game and keeping an eye on the auction with $350 In nuggets View attachment 4140489 View attachment 4140492


HBD dude!


----------



## Goats22 (May 24, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Just started a pack of pebble and a pack of stallion. Fingers crossed for some killer


Definitely keep us updated as those go!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I love jalapeno poppers gonna have to do some again soon....



making some burgers, potato salad, baked beans and POPPERS for cook out this weekend...

can't wait...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 24, 2018)

Just dropped a half pack of bounty Hunter....


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just dropped a half pack of bounty Hunter....
> 
> View attachment 4140673


Watching these ones closely


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> making some burgers, potato salad, baked beans and POPPERS for cook out this weekend...
> 
> can't wait...


Last night , we had a potato salad, that was dill, Dijon , n red potatoes , little bacon 
Stole the show


----------



## dstroy (May 24, 2018)

Someone gonna snag that copper chem? 

Those bacon wrapped poppers and other assorted grilled meats that everyone has been posting are makin me hungry. I think I could eat like 10 poppers and about a pound of that potato salad, then I'd be too full to eat the steak hahahaha


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Last night , we had a potato salad, that was dill, Dijon , n red potatoes , little bacon
> Stole the show


Sound delish


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

Pan-fried bull bluegill filets for lunch and I think Wife got some fancy name cantaloupe for dessert. Small buddette of Copper Chem in the Flowermate! Nice day!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> “Green Bodhi Seeds” seems to have a very similar graphic to Greenpoint and seem to have appropriated the Green from Greenpoint and Bodhi from Bodhi in their name. Assholes like this make me angry sometimes.


I don't know hillbill, seems like your going kind of hard on Green Bodhi. 
Green Bodhi' been around for a bit and they have a completely different genetic library to both companies.
First time I heard the name, I thought he was biting off Bodhi Seeds, but the guys probably a Buddhist and really liked the meaning of the word.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 24, 2018)

Pebble Pusher arrived. Will probably pop that one in a month or so when the veg tent clears out a bit.
Currently got 11 Purple Badlands, 11 Sundance Kid, 11 Cookies N Chem, 3 Bandit Breath and 5 Texas Butter going.


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know hillbill, seems like your going kind of hard on Green Bodhi.
> Green Bodhi' been around for a bit and they have a completely different genetic library to both companies.
> First time I heard the name, I thought he was biting off Bodhi Seeds, but the guys probably a Buddhist and really liked the meaning of the word.


Probably a “Buddist ”


----------



## sourgummy (May 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Pebble Pusher arrived. Will probably pop that one in a month or so when the veg tent clears out a bit.
> Currently got 11 Purple Badlands, 11 Sundance Kid, 11 Cookies N Chem, 3 Bandit Breath and 5 Texas Butter going.View attachment 4140700 View attachment 4140705


I am excited for them to arrive. I have a pack of sundae stallion, FPOG, and Sky warden that should be en route sometime soon. Looks like you had nice germ rates there.


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know hillbill, seems like your going kind of hard on Green Bodhi.
> Green Bodhi' been around for a bit and they have a completely different genetic library to both companies.
> First time I heard the name, I thought he was biting off Bodhi Seeds, but the guys probably a Buddhist and really liked the meaning of the word.


May have been talkin' out my ass. In that case, I am sorry. Do not want to soil anyone without cause. Can't find my post now!


----------



## cobber (May 24, 2018)

so whats the deal with the s1's i have some lemon tree going atm


----------



## NugHeuser (May 24, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I am excited for them to arrive. I have a pack of sundae stallion, FPOG, and Sky warden that should be en route sometime soon. Looks like you had nice germ rates there.


I had my first two seeds not germ from the bandit breaths. So that makes about 7 packs that all germed, a few packs were the s1's but still, not bad at all.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 24, 2018)

cobber said:


> so whats the deal with the s1's i have some lemon tree going atm


It's not what it's suppose to be. Just some random bulk seed, probably garbage. Gu~ is offering credits for anyone who purchased the s1's if you email him.


----------



## main cola (May 24, 2018)

Got my replacement seeds in today for the S1 Lemon Tree...To my surprise i got two packs..Cooper Chem an LVTK and a couple of days ago i got a pack of the Sky Warden from the 4/20 tester drop
Thanks Gu~


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 24, 2018)

*chicka* *chicka* Chickasaw Cooler just breezed into town. (I’m The Real Shady.)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Last night , we had a potato salad, that was dill, Dijon , n red potatoes , little bacon
> Stole the show


I have everything to make a tater salad like that right now, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Pebble Pusher arrived. Will probably pop that one in a month or so when the veg tent clears out a bit.
> Currently got 11 Purple Badlands, 11 Sundance Kid, 11 Cookies N Chem, 3 Bandit Breath and 5 Texas Butter going.View attachment 4140700 View attachment 4140705


Haha you got one or two more then me atm lol but i gota pop some autos soon so ill catch up


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

We have had changing zips and closing Post Offices here and it's like pinball between them sometimes. I actually have two valid addresses and zips for the same place right now. In the past I lived where if the letter had your name and no address, it was going to get to you.


----------



## tman42 (May 24, 2018)

Received my Western Wizard's on Monday and put four into Root Riot cubes right away.


Three days later and all four are up. Excited for this one so I can't wait to see what they bring. My Bounty Hunters were supposed to be here today but they were not in the mailbox when I got home. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow and I will get four of them going right away also.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> We have had changing zips and closing Post Offices here and it's like pinball between them sometimes. I actually have two valid addresses and zips for the same place right now. In the past I lived where if the letter had your name and no address, it was going to get to you.


Tn ?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

I also had a little somthin at the post 
Replacments for my s1's and the tester i snagged


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I don't know hillbill, seems like your going kind of hard on Green Bodhi.
> Green Bodhi' been around for a bit and they have a completely different genetic library to both companies.
> First time I heard the name, I thought he was biting off Bodhi Seeds, but the guys probably a Buddhist and really liked the meaning of the word.


Dude has fucking great pictures of cannabis on his IG too. I’ve been eyeing him and Cannarado for some new gear later this year; ya know, after I finish growing out all this GPS gear


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Dude has fucking great pictures of cannabis on his IG too. I’ve been eyeing him and Cannarado for some new gear later this year; ya know, after I finish growing out all this GPS gear


his pics are fucking killer


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

logic knows now

btw, he was not addressing me.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

i thought logic was being cool. so i responded thanks. now the only remaining question is why are those apex genetics seeds still for sale? i said, i am afraid it will end up like greenpoint with a bunch of people getting males.

when i reloaded the page, my post was gone. that motherfucker is about to get documented. i am going to ask again and screen shot it to post over here. logic and thcfarmer can suck my dick


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

fuck that crook logic... lets see how long i am a member there... 3, 2, 1....


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

post is gone.

this is proof logic is a thief and piece of shit !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

fuck that dick


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

bingo...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

logic is a thief. very clear !!!!!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

That is pretty hilarious


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Where was the thread located now i want to read it lol


----------



## smashcity (May 24, 2018)

Logic been a thief. I discovered this back in 2012. Ripz was to potpimp as logic is to thcfarmer. Everything from bait and switch to stiffing people for cash to swapping out seeds. This ain't nothing new. Logic been on that shit


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

called cookies-n-chem-wedding-cake-s1-purple-punch-s1


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Here you go sour


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Lets see if they delete that haha


----------



## nc208 (May 24, 2018)

How much different do you all think the pebble pusher and the sundae stallion will be? I noticed lots of people grabbing the 2 of these together but they seem like they would end up being very similar both being fruity pebbles crosses.


----------



## legalcanada (May 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looks like a polyploidy cola. I think that's the right word. Does that cola have a lot of extra sugar leaves?


do you mean whorled phyllotaxy? often incorrectly called triploid/polyploid


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Tn ?


Not quite but my mail goes past me to Memphis, then to 80 miles the opposite side of me and finally to me. Algorithms rule I guess!


----------



## main cola (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Here you go sour View attachment 4140957


----------



## Amos Otis (May 24, 2018)

Hit the first joint of the first dried jelly pie. About 5 tokes into the joint about 20 minutes ago. A little harsh, but there's a nice grapeish kinda thing going on. Ok....coughed my brains out on about the 4th hit trying to grasp that flavor. Nearly greened out. Glad I quit at 5 tokes. Must find food.


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hit the first joint of the first dried jelly pie. About 5 tokes into the joint about 20 minutes ago. A little harsh, but there's a nice grapeish kinda thing going on. Ok....coughed my brains out on about the 4th hit trying to grasp that flavor. Nearly greened out. Glad I quit at 5 tokes. Must find food.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lets see if they delete that haha



lol, thanks buddy !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

you guys posting over at thcfarmer are killing me. shit has started now...

thanks for the support guys. logic needs to be outed before others get fucked over...


----------



## main cola (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you guys posting over at thcfarmer are killing me. shit has started now...
> 
> thanks for the support guys. logic needs to be outed before others get fucked over...


I just got the ban lol

Why ban me for the truth?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> I just got the ban lolView attachment 4140976
> 
> Why ban me for the truth?



because the truth will hurt their wallet.

fucking losers...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 24, 2018)

It would be unethical to suggest any kind of ddos attack against a site like thcfarmer, using any tools like LOIC, or whatever the kids use these days.

At any rate, for logic:


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How much different do you all think the pebble pusher and the sundae stallion will be? I noticed lots of people grabbing the 2 of these together but they seem like they would end up being very similar both being fruity pebbles crosses.


True i figured they would cross readily

also besides bounty hunter and cowboy cookies and western wizzard the others didnt appeal to me much


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> do you mean whorled phyllotaxy? often incorrectly called triploid/polyploid


Six sided ring of fire?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It would be unethical to suggest any kind of ddos attack against a site like thcfarmer, using any tools like LOIC, or whatever the kids use these days.
> 
> At any rate, for logic:
> View attachment 4140984


dammit man, don't get me googling some more shit to get me in trouble, lol !!!!!

that sounds kinda fun


----------



## main cola (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> because the truth will hurt their wallet.
> 
> fucking losers...


It's a shame that there's people out there like that in the seed industry trying to rip people off.. at least when it happened to Greenpoint they stop selling the seeds immediately and refunded their customers


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

i think my stardawg bx2 is delivered but the usps tracking site has been down for hours.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> It's a shame that there's people out there like that in the seed industry trying to rip people off.. at least when it happened to Greenpoint they stop selling the seeds immediately and refunded their customers


yup, Gu has made a believer out of me.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Cock suckers


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> View attachment 4140975


Is that the Canadian dish, poutine?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

@Heisengrow wtf


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Cock suckersView attachment 4140991


you and main cola were brave and fought the good fight like i did.

the truth will hurt logics wallet. 

this is all about money.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> @Heisengrow wtf


he don't care


----------



## SoHappy101 (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that the Canadian dish, poutine?


Nah, just some bacon wrapped spurs and quite possibly country fried steak/gravy and fries...aka twice baked potato. But don’t quote me on that.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think my stardawg bx2 is delivered but the usps tracking site has been down for hours.


I know, I didn't check the post office today, because the site was down.
I've got 3 orders coming, 1 being Lemon Tree S1, lol. Hopefully the Greenpointers are sending me a surprise substitute pack.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you and main cola were brave and fought the good fight like i did.
> 
> the truth will hurt logics wallet.
> 
> this is all about money.


I’ve never been on that site, but hopefully you guys saved a few people some $$$


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I know, I didn't check the post office today, because the site was down.
> I've got 3 orders coming, 1 being Lemon Tree S1, lol. Hopefully the Greenpointers are sending me a surprise substitute pack.


site is finally back up. my dreamcatcher and stardawg bx2's are waiting on me


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I know, I didn't check the post office today, because the site was down.
> I've got 3 orders coming, 1 being Lemon Tree S1, lol. Hopefully the Greenpointers are sending me a surprise substitute pack.


I got my lemon tree on Tuesday lol
At lease there was a tube n sticker


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve never been on that site, but hopefully you guys saved a few people some $$$


that was my goal, prevent people from making the mistake most of us did... but Gu handled things correctly. logic needs an ass whipping...


----------



## rollinfunk (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> logic is a thief. very clear !!!!!


you should definitely post the exchange in a thcfarmer thread so everyone knows. Good call out


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve never been on that site, but hopefully you guys saved a few people some $$$


Haha oh well i only have accounts everywhere else 


i doubt it probably erased


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that was my goal, prevent people from making the mistake most of us did... but Gu handled things correctly. logic needs an ass whipping...


It really does seem like he is trying to cover up shit so he can grab the cheese and claim ignorance. What a shitty fuckstick.

I, for one, am shocked!
People lying, just for a grip of cash?
Heavens to Betsy!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> you should definitely post the exchange in a thcfarmer thread so everyone knows. Good call out


i'm banned, maybe someday when i am bored i will do that. i have all the screenshots saved


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> site is finally back up. my dreamcatcher and stardawg bx2's are waiting on me


Looks like Western Wizard made it.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Man i didnt even post anything too bad and i still got banned haha 

But he didnt erase your likes hahaha


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

I was going to order seeds from Logic about 2 years ago. 1 quick internet search on their reputation, put a stop to that.
He's got a worse reputation than Greenline Organics.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man i didnt even post anything too bad and i still got banned haha
> 
> But he didnt erase your likes hahaha


There are spies on here.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> There are spies on here.


Oh well im never active over there but still thats pretty dirty


----------



## Lurrabq (May 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Watching these ones closely


Just waiting on my pack to arrive....


----------



## GrowRijt (May 24, 2018)

Wow. That is weak. Deleting posts and banning.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Man i didnt even post anything too bad and i still got banned haha
> 
> But he didnt erase your likes hahaha



oh hell no, he's collecting LIKES and poor suckers money...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Wow. That is weak. Deleting posts and banning.


It communist That’s not good for anyone


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

You guys should start a thread over here about how Logic is ripping off his customers.
Every Google search about Logic, Copycat and Apex will get a big fat hit over here at Roll It Up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was going to order seeds from Logic about 2 years ago. 1 quick internet search on their reputation, put a stop to that.
> He's got a worse reputation than Greenline Organics.


That dude from greenline is a turd. All he does is cry and pis and moan on his IG then talks shit to people trying to buy seeds. Like if you want to be a salesman then you got to deal with the bullshit. That's just business.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You guys should start a thread over here about how Logic is ripping off his customers.
> Every Google search about Logic, Copycat and Apex will get a big fat hit over here at Roll It Up.



i think that is a wonderful idea. 

i'm gonna grab something to eat and start that thread in a bit.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think that is a wonderful idea.
> 
> i'm gonna grab something to eat and start that thread in a bit.


Post a link when you do, so we can all play.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 24, 2018)

Got my Chickasaw cooler today. Stoked for that one. I grew Cali O for a while when I lived out west 15 years ago. 

I have Blizzard Bush, Jelly pie, deputy, and Chinook haze, Rolling from GPS and a nice cut of GG4. 

So far Jelly pie seems like it’ll be the boss of the room. Sour grape and lavender and cleaner. 

I have two pheno of blizzard bush. One I think is the Star dawg side and seems pretty legit. The other is pretty squat and is kind of vanilla and earth or maybe cedar. 2 fem out of 5.


----------



## Gu~ (May 24, 2018)

You guys crack me up with the kamakazie moves on thcfarmer


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Post a link when you do, so we can all play.



what does logic call his seed store?

what would make a good title for google?

definitely need apex, copycat, logic in the title?

what about thcfarmer, is that gonna fly around here if its in the title?


----------



## Gu~ (May 24, 2018)

I’m smoking the last of my gunslinger #26 jar.

So damn grapey. Exactly how you’d want the perfect GDP to taste.

Did anyone see the Gunslinger @greendotlabs_dave grew out?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys crack me up with the kamakazie moves on thcfarmer


But it' not kamikazie if we don't care if we get banned from there lol
I need to take a toilet break at work and go visit thc farmer n get banned


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 24, 2018)

100% germ on PB


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m smoking the last of my gunslinger #26 jar.
> 
> So damn grapey. Exactly how you’d want the perfect GDP to taste.
> 
> Did anyone see the Gunslinger @greendotlabs_dave grew out?


A lot of your stuff goes indoors @~gu eat would u recommend for a night time smoke grown outdoors?


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m smoking the last of my gunslinger #26 jar.
> 
> So damn grapey. Exactly how you’d want the perfect GDP to taste.
> 
> Did anyone see the Gunslinger @greendotlabs_dave grew out?


i need to drop mine soon. so glad i picked them up.

were all the phenos grapey?


----------



## Gu~ (May 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> A lot of your stuff goes indoors @~gu eat would u recommend for a night time smoke grown outdoors?


The OG/Chems really make some great nighttime strains with their elevated potency. Get too high and pass out. Bounty Hunter should be an A+ version of this combination.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> what does logic call his seed store?
> 
> what would make a good title for google?
> 
> ...


THCBay is the name. He carries all sorts of exclusive genetics, because their not genuine, according to a couple of breeders I've asked.
Here's a sample


----------



## Gu~ (May 24, 2018)

GUNSLINGER - Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> GUNSLINGER - Greenpoint Seeds


grape and watermelon. i gotta get popping...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> GUNSLINGER -Greenpoint Seeds


Any rereleases of the Gunslinger? I never did pick up another pack. It was a very nice strain.
Mine were less grape and more chem dank and lemon cleaner. Super big terminal bud and fairly squat.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 24, 2018)

let the games begin 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/


----------



## tman42 (May 24, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> let the games begin
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/


Gelato #45 and Do Si Dos AND Topanga OG

Love the post.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Day 50 on my Gunslingers

Dried Gunslinger nug


----------



## ruby fruit (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The OG/Chems really make some great nighttime strains with their elevated potency. Get too high and pass out. Bounty Hunter should be an A+ version of this combination.


Yep bounty hunter is on the way...
Im an outdoor grower ~gu I'll be dropping a couple bounty hunters for sure


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 24, 2018)

SDK day 65 Smelling and looking amazing! I cant wait to smoke her!!!


----------



## hydgrow (May 24, 2018)

Woot woot! Get it!

Also the Full Moon Fever went 5 for 5 but one is fighting for life! Probably my my fault but it is dying not tryin. lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 24, 2018)

Update on my Hibernate "Party Cup" contest entry.
 
 
The whole amount I harvested from my little solo cup grow:


----------



## Bakersfield (May 24, 2018)

Copper Chem knocked up with Goblins Gold


Jelly Pie with Goblins Gold



Lucky 7s with Goblins Gold


----------



## klx (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> GUNSLINGER - Greenpoint Seeds


Music to my ears. Got 6 vegging now and going to isolate the best male and use him in a little chuck project. Cant wait!


----------



## Lurpin (May 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It would be unethical to suggest any kind of ddos attack against a site like thcfarmer, using any tools like LOIC, or whatever the kids use these days.
> 
> At any rate, for logic:
> View attachment 4140984


Kali linux is what I would use for something like that. Has all the tools preloaded and ready to go. Denial of service attacking is illegal though...not to say he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Lurpin (May 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> GUNSLINGER - Greenpoint Seeds


I need some of that in my life.


----------



## klx (May 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What?
> 
> You no likey like a Cookies n Chem ya?
> 
> Needs to be me next buy.


Bro, hope you not sleeping - $34 right now!!


----------



## vertnugs (May 25, 2018)

klx said:


> Bro, hope you not sleeping - $34 right now!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> grape and watermelon. i gotta get popping...


Grape, watermelon and dog shit. 

@Heisengrow


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Kali linux is what I would use for something like that. Has all the tools preloaded and ready to go. Denial of service attacking is illegal though...not to say he doesn't deserve it.


I forgot to mention the illegal part, sorry, and yeah Kali has all the “security” tools a person could want. “Hacking” tools are often just misused security tools, for anyone wondering.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


>


Down to $52 right now.


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2018)

Second Dream Catcher chopped 9 weeks with very high frost levels and smells like sweat and citrus with hints of volatile Chem or fuel or both. I can't get close to it without feeling I was sprayed with stickum. Made my eyes scratchy when I chopped it. Trimmed a few bigger leaves or leaves with stems and off to the closet for a few days. Won't be taking visitors for a few days either. 20% amber 80% cloudy.

My two Butch Cassidy are at 5 weeks. Really small plants that look like they make some outsized buds for their size. Lots of flowers growing fast. I see little or no Sativa traits. Deep green and short. Smell funky but not able to identify any likenesses.

Elsewhere, I have 2 Pioneer Kush in gallons in veg that are topped and have begun LST training but my LST is likely to hav a semi-crushed stem or bigger branches so I use the term loosely here. Just gettin the most light to the most buds! Seem a bit slow as I have seen that mentioned but picking up after up pot.

First Dream Catcher vapes well with a lot of tasty vapor. Tastes more hashy today. My favorite taste! Pretty rushy in a gentle way. Positive ride in my limited experience with her. Again - no couchlock!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2018)

2 Blizzard Bush, 3 OBS, 3 CnC, all pretty uniformly vigorous so far, transplanted to 1 gals. today.


----------



## NoTillPhil (May 25, 2018)

Estimated ship time to east coast? Direct from GP.

Tx


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

NoTillPhil said:


> Estimated ship time to east coast? Direct from GP.
> 
> Tx


Considering it’s a holiday 
I’d say this time next week . 
I’m in Canada , 7-14 days is ruffly how long it takes to get here


----------



## Heisengrow (May 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4141308
> 2 Blizzard Bush, 3 OBS, 3 CnC, all pretty uniformly vigorous so far, transplanted to 1 gals. today.


Damn those plants look healthy


----------



## the gnome (May 25, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Second Dream Catcher chopped 9 weeks with very high frost levels and smells like sweat and citrus with hints of volatile Chem or fuel or both. I can't get close to it without feeling I was sprayed with stickum. Made my eyes scratchy when I chopped it.
> First Dream Catcher vapes well with a lot of tasty vapor. Tastes more hashy today. My favorite taste! Pretty rushy in a gentle way. Positive ride in my limited experience with her. Again - no couchlock!


so far Dream Catcher is probably #1 or in the top 2 GPS strains Ive finished,
made in canna heaven was the paring up blu dream with Gu's star dawg, potency is good.
a very strong aroma while it's still on the hoof, and stays with it after chop.
excellent yields....
lol...stickum eh... the hair on my forearms stick to everything after visiting with the ladies.

the new talent in the bloom room is Rain Dance 
and will be coming down in a day or soooo.... 
testers taken the last 10 days looking like it may knock DC off the top of the hill


----------



## naiveCon (May 25, 2018)

NoTillPhil said:


> Estimated ship time to east coast? Direct from GP.
> 
> Tx


3 days, Colorado to Massachusetts


----------



## naiveCon (May 25, 2018)

Here is just a couple random bud shots of my hibernate, tomorrow will be day 42.


----------



## naiveCon (May 25, 2018)

Since my camera shit the bed, I leave the photographing up to my daughter, so I have to take what she gives me LOL.


----------



## THT (May 25, 2018)

On the topic of gunslinger, the one I ran was fantastic and had more of a body odor chem funk to it, probably leaned a bit closer to stardawg. Needless to say it was a big hit and we smoked it all.


----------



## vertnugs (May 25, 2018)

Is the site working for you guys?

Tried getting into my cart and i keep getting some 400 bad request page?


----------



## THT (May 25, 2018)

Here's some shots of my gunslinger


THT said:


> gunslinger





THT said:


> gunslinge


----------



## the gnome (May 25, 2018)

works fine on my end vert


----------



## vertnugs (May 25, 2018)

Fuck me.....I can't even get on the site now??


I had some thing my cart.....went to go into my cart and just kept goin to this "400 Bad Request" page.Couldn't do any thing on the entire site.

Once the timer got down to 0 and went to flip up pops the same 400 br page.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 25, 2018)

THT said:


> On the topic of gunslinger, the one I ran was fantastic and had more of a body odor chem funk to it, probably leaned a bit closer to stardawg. Needless to say it was a big hit and we smoked it all.


Yep the whole body odor smell is dead on.I had one that smelled just like someone rubbed dog shit under there arms.


----------



## OneHitDone (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Word
> 
> I ran gh for years....botanicare for years.
> Advanced for years and years lol
> ...


This is interesting as of the nutrients you mentioned, Botanicare is the line that does use guano's. Sea Bird and not Bat but I don't think the other lines are incorporating guano's at all.
Maybe some Pure Blend Tea on top of the Hydro-Gardens 4-20-40 would give you what you seek?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> This is interesting as of the nutrients you mentioned, Botanicare is the line that does use guano's. Sea Bird and not Bat but I don't think the other lines are incorporating guano's at all.
> Maybe some Pure Blend Tea on top of the Hydro-Gardens 4-20-40 would give you what you seek?


Well since it's the first run with the new nutes im not going to call anything concrete yet

But everything i have been smoking from the last batch is good 

Burns nice has good flavor goes to a fine ash

But i definitely will be experimenting after a run mabey 2

In my opinion its better then gh trio but i dont know if its better then the bot.

Besides it was so long ago it might just be a mental thing haha or because it was in coco in a differnt set up with differnt lighting

So many things affect flavor


----------



## Lurpin (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well since it's the first run with the new nutes im not going to call anything concrete yet
> 
> But everything i have been smoking from the last batch is good
> 
> ...


I've been running GH for a long time. Before that I was pure organic, made my own soil and made new compost tea every few days. Been looking to get into something else for the flavor.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've been running GH for a long time. Before that I was pure organic, made my own soil and made new compost tea every few days. Been looking to get into something else for the flavor.


How do you grow?


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How do you grow?


I’m easy 
A sandwich n short skirt does the job .


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 25, 2018)

Little regrowth showing triches on a Deputy. I am trying air layering on two branches.


----------



## kaneboy (May 25, 2018)

garlix is first picture,week 4 veg.
Copperchem above also week 4 veg.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


>


$47.30 now


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Is the site working for you guys?
> 
> Tried getting into my cart and i keep getting some 400 bad request page?


Try it now? working for me.


----------



## Lurpin (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> How do you grow?


I grow in coco, in an ebb and flow tray with smart pots, but I moved to a smaller house. So now I start them inside for about two months, in an ebb and flow tray. Then flip them outside into 5 gallon smart pots with coco, just doing drain to waste. This way I harvest just about every two months all year long outside. I'm in the tropics so the light is 12/12 just about 365 days out of the year.

It's Not GPS gear unfortunately, and it's not as pretty as what I've seen you guys post, because it's outdoor. I make do with what I have I guess. This is week 7 of flower


----------



## Lurpin (May 25, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Little regrowth showing triches on a Deputy. I am trying air layering on two branches.View attachment 4141414


I've never been successful with air layering. I've got this flower tree in my yard that I've tried to air layer clone multiple times to no avail. I would be curious to see how it turns out for you.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Giggsy70 (May 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've never been successful with air layering. I've got this flower tree in my yard that I've tried to air layer clone multiple times to no avail. I would be curious to see how it turns out for you.


We'll see. I did 5 branches today on 4 plants. 3 branches off 2 *Deputies*,1 branch on a _*Wake of the Dragon (red bleeder)*_ and a_* Lemon Sherbert *_branch. I scraped each stem with a razor first and used good amount of hormone. First time so very anxious too.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I grow in coco, in an ebb and flow tray with smart pots, but I moved to a smaller house. So now I start them inside for about two months, in an ebb and flow tray. Then flip them outside into 5 gallon smart pots with coco, just doing drain to waste. This way I harvest just about every two months all year long outside. I'm in the tropics so the light is 12/12 just about 365 days out of the year.
> 
> It's Not GPS gear unfortunately, and it's not as pretty as what I've seen you guys post, because it's outdoor. I make do with what I have I guess. This is week 7 of flower
> 
> View attachment 4141439


Awsome

Botanicare pureblend would work well in your case(might need extra cal mag) .... i dont really run it anymore just cause im in water culture

But if i where in coco still id probably still use pureblend or try to reverse engineer it for cheaper


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 25, 2018)

Here is one of the wraps on a Deputy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Damn those plants look healthy


Do they? The ones a week older just to their left look better  Thanks man!


----------



## OneHitDone (May 25, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Here is one of the wraps on a Deputy.View attachment 4141464


What kind of times are you seeing for rooting with this method?


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 25, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> What kind of times are you seeing for rooting with this method?


First time so we'll see. I used clear plastic wrap so I will see roots as soon as they start showing. From what I heard on youtube 4-7 days.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Here is one of the wraps on a Deputy.View attachment 4141464


I have never tried this so take this with a grain


But isnt your cube a little too wet? Again im not an expert on air layering lol


----------



## Wilksey (May 25, 2018)

kaneboy said:


> [ garlix is first picture,week 4 veg.
> Copperchem above also week 4 veg.


That grow space is so clean it looks more like a science-fiction film movie set than a grow space.

Plants look to be stunted, dude, healthy, but stunted. What kind of light are they running under?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 25, 2018)

CV Ghost OG getting the stretch on,


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 25, 2018)

DVG's Brandywine


----------



## Michael Huntherz (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I have never tried this so take this with a grain
> 
> 
> But isnt your cube a little too wet? Again im not an expert on air layering lol


I have a little cloner I rigged up using a standalone rdwc bucket. I put a dripper on each rockwool cube, the cubes seem sopping wet the whole time. I get roots in 5 days, typically. I assumed it might be too wet, but it works great, so who knows?



Spondylo Grow said:


> DVG's Brandywine View attachment 4141550


Shit is looking lit at Spondylo’s joint, damn.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have a little cloner I rigged up using a standalone rdwc bucket. I put a dripper on each rockwool cube, the cubes seem sopping wet the whole time. I get roots in 5 days, typically. I assumed it might be too wet, but it works great, so who knows?
> 
> 
> Shit is looking lit at Spondylo’s joint, damn.


Right on


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> DVG's Brandywine View attachment 4141550


Looking tasty !

Makes me glad i got a few of those to run!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2018)

Trimmed jelly pie cola. Found almost a bonus pack of seeds.Real good smoke.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> CV Ghost OG getting the stretch on,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finding some true OG phenos in there?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Finding some true OG phenos in there?


Yeah man only 2 in 2 packs were duds.everything else made it hard to pick a keeper.wait.till you see the colors on this shit when they finish.i wanted a good ghost mom around for a long time.super vigorous plant and potent as all get out.
I run at least 2 packs of everything I get.


----------



## sdd420 (May 25, 2018)

I just got my testers Legend Og x Stardawg will be awesome. I will start a thread here after this round of testers for Connoisseur Genetics should be about 10 weeks. Thanks Gu for this opportunity I will document it well. Peace sdd


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man only 2 in 2 packs were duds.everything else made it hard to pick a keeper.wait.till you see the colors on this shit when they finish.i wanted a good ghost mom around for a long time.super vigorous plant and potent as all get out.
> I run at least 2 packs of everything I get.


Shit never mind. I read “dudes” instead of “duds”. Was all, wtf? 

Sounds awesome. I’m gonna have to get a pack when the new drop happens.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Trimmed jelly pie cola. Found almost a bonus pack of seeds.Real good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4141558 View attachment 4141559 View attachment 4141560 View attachment 4141561


Where did they come from nanners?


----------



## Heisengrow (May 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Shit never mind. I read “dudes” instead of “duds”. Was all, wtf?
> 
> Sounds awesome. I’m gonna have to get a pack when the new drop happens.


Everyone still shell shocked over the s1s lol.I got around to opening my 2 packs to see how they looked and they look funny.Anyone else seeds look weird?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 25, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Where did they come from nanners?


I never saw any. The seeds were all singles in random buds...I probably missed others. I wonder if it has anything to with going nearly 80 days ?


----------



## whytewidow (May 25, 2018)

5 bucks for 6 beans. Hope theyre female this time lol. Last time I ordered fem seeds I got males...... (too soon)


----------



## tatonka (May 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yep the whole body odor smell is dead on.I had one that smelled just like someone rubbed dog shit under there arms.


Damn hippies!!!


----------



## Wilksey (May 25, 2018)

Hickock Haze around D70 after the flip.

What you want all your branches to look like when you top your plant for 4 main colas:
 

What some of your branches actually end up looking like when you top your plant for 4 main colas:


----------



## Omarfolks (May 25, 2018)

LVTK 50% off ends in 2 hours, just a heads up!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Trimmed jelly pie cola. Found almost a bonus pack of seeds.Real good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4141558 View attachment 4141559 View attachment 4141560 View attachment 4141561


One of my favorites 
Looks like a Stardawg leaner. How Grapish is she?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anybody have newish pictures of Blizzard Bush? I can't decide which of these packs I'm most excited about.


 It's like the blizz doesn't exist lool


----------



## vertnugs (May 26, 2018)

Well i guess i wasn't meant to grab that cookies n chem at a low price bein how the site went poop on me and came back up with no mo cookies n chem on the auction this mornin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Well i guess i wasn't meant to grab that cookies n chem at a low price bein how the site went poop on me and came back up with no mo cookies n chem on the auction this mornin.


Don't worry, you'll get another chance. 
I was waiting for cackleberry to drop below $30 -- no luck. 

Maybe next time...


----------



## slow drawl (May 26, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> First time so we'll see. I used clear plastic wrap so I will see roots as soon as they start showing. From what I heard on youtube 4-7 days.


I first read about this technique in a High Times in the middle 70s. I had a dozen Columbia Gold plants going under a couple 8' t12s, thought I'd give at a try, I cut 2 small v notches opposing each other in the stem and wrapped a fistful of Mica Peat in some cheese cloth and kept it damp. Sure as shit after a bit there were roots poking thru. Don't remember how long it took...been a few years.


----------



## sourgummy (May 26, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I first read about this technique in a High Times in the middle 70s. I had a dozen Columbia Gold plants going under a couple 8' t12s, thought I'd give at a try, I cut 2 small v notches opposing each other in the stem and wrapped a fistful of Mica Peat in some cheese cloth and kept it damp. Sure as shit after a bit there were roots poking thru. Don't remember how long it took...been a few years.


Air layering is actually pretty simple. Just clone the plant like you would but still on the plant. Like you said a good way is some wet peat moss around your wounded part, then wrap with plastic and tape it closed around the wound and moss. Then spray a couple times a day in there to keep it moist and wrap it back up.


----------



## sourgummy (May 26, 2018)

First hanger is the cowboy Kush. Other ones are a pineapple trainwreck I also took down. 56 days on both. The cowboy Kush has a fermented OG smell with a very small touch of some citrus in there.


----------



## vertnugs (May 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't worry, you'll get another chance.
> I was waiting for cackleberry to drop below $30 -- no luck.
> 
> Maybe next time...



I think it's my laptop.

Every thing else is fine except for the GPS site.Back at it again now.This is what comes up when i click over to gps.




Bad Request

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.




I am not a computer dude.Any one with any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I think it's my laptop.
> 
> Every thing else is fine except for the GPS site.Back at it again now.This is what comes up when i click over to gps.
> 
> ...


Try the site with your phone?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 26, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4141727
> First hanger is the cowboy Kush. Other ones are a pineapple trainwreck I also took down. 56 days on both. The cowboy Kush has a fermented OG smell with a very small touch of some citrus in there.


Looks like yours some quality bud there! And 8 weeks flower. That's a decent finishing timetoo.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> One of my favorites
> Looks like a Stardawg leaner. How Grapish is she?


Not heavy, but it's in there. Still not in jars, but it's unusually harsh and expansive...a lung buster atp.


----------



## main cola (May 26, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Air layering is actually pretty simple. Just clone the plant like you would but still on the plant. Like you said a good way is some wet peat moss around your wounded part, then wrap with plastic and tape it closed around the wound and moss. Then spray a couple times a day in there to keep it moist and wrap it back up.


These would work to but your way is a lot cheaper
https://rootpods.com


----------



## sourgummy (May 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> These would work to but your way is a lot cheaper
> https://rootpods.com


Those look pretty sweet.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Those look pretty sweet.


Sure do. I'm mostly a build it myself if I can kinda goof, but more and more I'm buying into spending a few extra $ for ease and convenience.


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> DVG's Brandywine View attachment 4141550


Looks good, . I’m about to flip a humble pie, have you grown that one by chance?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Looks good, . I’m about to flip a humble pie, have you grown that one by chance?


Thank you. Sorry, I have not. Have only grown Brandywine, by them.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Looks good, . I’m about to flip a humble pie


"Chicago green....talking 'bout red Lebanese"
Rock on !


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've never been successful with air layering. I've got this flower tree in my yard that I've tried to air layer clone multiple times to no avail. I would be curious to see how it turns out for you.



back in the day(70s) when I was doing guerrilla gro's I did quite a it of air layering on outdoor plants
out in the field. it was pretty easy i had near 100% success rates,
i used a gallon freezer baggie and string, sharp knife or razor for scoring the branch and rooting compound
and the most important thing is using sphagnum peat moss, not the regular peat.
sphagnum peat is nice-n-airy and holds moisture.
soak the sphagnum in a bucket of water and cut your gal bag along the seams on the sides of the bag down to around 3 inches from the bottom , scrape the branch(s) on 2 sides a few inches long,
put the rooting compound on it,
squeeze excess moisture out, stuff some in the bag at the bottom uncut part,
put it on the branch and putting more sphagnum while wrapping the flaps on the baggie around the branch making sure you have as much as the bag will hold with a decent amount of overlap on the baggie flaps so peat out and you have a good seal to keep moisture in,
tie the top and bottom off with string,
griggsy has a great pic of what the whole tamale should look like 
except a lot bigger, abut the size-n-shape of a football is good.
in 2wks or less you'll have roots, make sure you have plenty of roots for the limb size
before you cut the limb from the plant for planting.
make sure the peat stays moist, my string on the bottom of the bag was a tad loose letting water runoff,
on the top i used a slipknot so i could open it up to pour water in and tighten it back up.
you can get these huge 60ml syringes at the feeds stores for cheep and put a small length of aquarium tubing on it, these are Perfect for doing this, just cut a small hole big enuff to put the tubing in and you good.

here's a pic of the sphagnum peat you need to use for best results,
BTW, sphagnum is Excellent for rooting cuts-n-clones









Giggsy70 said:


> Here is one of the wraps on a Deputy.View attachment 4141464


you may have probs using rockwool cubes for air layering.
it looks too wet imo and being so small keeping constant moisture content is hard,
also too much water and you can't shake it out


----------



## Lurpin (May 26, 2018)

the gnome said:


> back in the day(70s) when I was doing guerrilla gro's I did quite a it of air layering on outdoor plants
> out in the field. it was pretty easy i had near 100% success rates,
> i used a gallon freezer baggie and string, sharp knife or razor for scoring the branch and rooting compound
> and the most important thing is using sphagnum peat moss, not the regular peat.
> ...


Nice write up, thanks for the info man. 

It's funny at first glance that glob of peat almost looks like a bud.


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> mega crop is good shit. Do you know what they're changing about the recipe?


so how long have you been using megacrop?
I'll be needing to top off on the nutes soon.
seems to be loaded with all the bells and whistles
silicon, oligard saccharide, in. and many others that you'd need a whole cabinet to store all the bottles.
the sent me a freebie starter pak, I tried it last nite , 
the way it smells you can tell it loaded with goodies.
it has a smell just like a shallow water well we have here in florida,
lol stanky azz water, a sulfur smell like you ate a dozen pickled eggs last nite washed down with a case of brew,
farts the next day are very special indeed lol 
and this fertz nails it.


----------



## dubekoms (May 26, 2018)

the gnome said:


> so how long have you been using megacrop?
> I'll be needing to top off on the nutes soon.
> seems to be loaded with all the bells and whistles
> silicon, oligard saccharide, in. and many others that you'd need a whole cabinet to store all the bottles.
> ...


Lol yeah smells a bit funky. I've only done a couple grows with it so far but no problems besides needing some cal mag. I like 2-4 grams for veg and 4-6 for flower, usually don't go above 5 grams ever dtw peat/perlite


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2018)

I'm used it in veg @4g Gal.,
and PH'ing it out is a breeze,
with my tap water it's pretty close for what I need.

I don't think it has lots of salts in it, it doesn't take much at all using PH up


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

Time to break out the CS cause shit just got real around here.the real deal no bullshit.went through last night and got the chargers and the coins out making sure it's all in the box.
Cuts look healthy as shit


----------



## dubekoms (May 26, 2018)

Lol opens them up all males


----------



## dubekoms (May 26, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I'm used it in veg @4g Gal.,
> and PH'ing it out is a breeze,
> with my tap water it's pretty close for what I need.
> 
> I don't think it has lots of salts in it, it doesn't take much at all using PH up


yeah after 4 grams it brings the ph down to a perfect 6-6.2 with my tap. Makes things a lot simpler.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

Cuts are in veg and the wedding cake I swear smells like wedding cake.like no bullshit the smells are obnoxious for rooted cuts.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> It's like the blizz doesn't exist lool


I got 5 or 6 in veg right now, its coming haha

I havent seen much of evergreen either so i got some of those going to same with purple badlands


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't worry, you'll get another chance.
> I was waiting for cackleberry to drop below $30 -- no luck.
> 
> Maybe next time...


Haha i now have set prices i wont go above after watching the auction for a few


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Sure do. I'm mostly a build it myself if I can kinda goof, but more and more I'm buying into spending a few extra $ for ease and convenience.


Haha well put im the same if i can make it great
Most of the time if i can see something i can make it (obviously not everything though haha)

But sometimes after you made it you say fuck i shoulda just bought it haha


----------



## CannaBruh (May 26, 2018)

Hold up... so another mod from THCfarmer doing the same s1s lol c'mon now Heisengrow


----------



## the gnome (May 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> yeah after 4 grams it brings the ph down to a perfect 6-6.2 with my tap. Makes things a lot simpler.


Yup.. you nailed it, 
puts mine @6.1


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Hold up... so another mod from THCfarmer doing the same s1s lol c'mon now Heisengrow


Haha


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Hold up... so another mod from THCfarmer doing the same s1s lol c'mon now Heisengrow


This has nothing to do with that website.this is my personal project and I promise you it ain't gonna be some backwoods bullshit.what you think gu started off in a 10kw warehouse.
My middle name should have been reverse.


----------



## dubekoms (May 26, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Hold up... so another mod from THCfarmer doing the same s1s lol c'mon now Heisengrow


Thing is there was NEVER any s1's, he doing what should've been done already.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Thing is there was NEVER any s1's, he doing what should've been done already.


Exactly,I figured fuck the middle man,I have connections to get the cuts why not do the shit myself and test them myself to make sure there the real deal,a forum sponsorship is cheap,I can afford one of them bullshit banners and can damn sure back it up.


----------



## dubekoms (May 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Exactly,I figured fuck the middle man,I have connections to get the cuts why not do the shit myself and test them myself to make sure there the real deal,a forum sponsorship is cheap,I can afford one of them bullshit banners and can damn sure back it up.


How much does it cost to get a banner? And yeah at least you'll post pics and shit so people can see what the real deal looks like, keeping things transparent is the best imo


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> How much does it cost to get a banner? And yeah at least you'll post pics and shit so people can see what the real deal looks like, keeping things transparent is the best imo


I'm sure it's not much,I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2018)

All of the auction strains just reset to the same price. 
I guess someone bought them all. 

Two more price drops and I would have been interested in the eagle scout...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

So has annyone thought that there are ghost bidder that buy the stuff up at a certain price or a program?

It was just too funny how copper chem disappeared at the same price point 3 times in a row haha


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Looks good, . I’m about to flip a humble pie, have you grown that one by chance?


I have nothing but good things to say about Humble pie! She smells and taste like cherry licorice. Never smelled any plant quite like her. She is one of the most potent strains Ive had. Shes also done in 60 days. Only thing that was lacking from my pheno was yield, but ive seen pics of her stacking up.


----------



## Lurpin (May 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Time to break out the CS cause shit just got real around here.the real deal no bullshit.went through last night and got the chargers and the coins out making sure it's all in the box.
> Cuts look healthy as shit
> 
> View attachment 4141842


Is this stuff coming from some sort of internet company? Would they ship to hawaii?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So has annyone thought that there are ghost bidder that buy the stuff up at a certain price or a program?
> 
> It was just too funny how copper chem disappeared at the same price point 3 times in a row haha


Maybe there really is a reserve...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about Humble pie! She smells and taste like cherry licorice. Never smelled any plant quite like her. She is one of the most potent strains Ive had. Shes also done in 60 days. Only thing that was lacking from my pheno was yield, but ive seen pics of her stacking up.
> View attachment 4141905
> View attachment 4141906
> View attachment 4141899


Nice


----------



## Heisengrow (May 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Is this stuff coming from some sort of internet company? Would they ship to hawaii?


Theres prob some that will,prob a lot.of bullshit to weed through,anyone who ever got enough clones online I'm sure got a few fakes and garbage full of bugs.theres a private section on the forum for breeders and sponsors only that are some cool ass cats.


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I have nothing but good things to say about Humble pie! She smells and taste like cherry licorice. Never smelled any plant quite like her. She is one of the most potent strains Ive had. Shes also done in 60 days. Only thing that was lacking from my pheno was yield, but ive seen pics of her stacking up.
> View attachment 4141905
> View attachment 4141906
> View attachment 4141899


Nice, thanks dude.

I hope I luck out and get about a pound.

EDIT: yeah my stem rub smells funky, like fruity vomit.


----------



## Gu~ (May 26, 2018)

*50% off when this thread hits 1m views.*
~
Code will be "*Rooted*"
3 days long.


----------



## Lurpin (May 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *50% off when this thread hits 1m views.*
> ~
> Code will be "*Rooted*"
> 3 days long.


I never thought about it but our conversations must keep this thing at the top all the time. Where is the view counter on this thread?

Edit: found it, had to flip my phone to the side. We are at 920837 or something along those lines.



Heisengrow said:


> Theres prob some that will,prob a lot.of bullshit to weed through,anyone who ever got enough clones online I'm sure got a few fakes and garbage full of bugs.theres a private section on the forum for breeders and sponsors only that are some cool ass cats.


Well I gotta get into that VIP section...


----------



## nc208 (May 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *50% off when this thread hits 1m views.*
> ~
> Code will be "*Rooted*"
> 3 days long.


Only 78,000+ views to go,
How long will this code be active for?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 26, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Only 78,000+ views to go,
> How long will this code be active for?


3 days long?


----------



## nc208 (May 26, 2018)

Hmm why was that part of the text in such small letters. Never mind my stupidity. Thanks Cold$moke


----------



## GrowRijt (May 26, 2018)

Got that Eagle Scout pulled from my cart.  Guess I gotta keep my head on a swivel around here.


----------



## Hotwired (May 26, 2018)

Isn't there a new Fem drop coming soon from CV?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 26, 2018)

So Gu~ said the guy that ripped him off is named adam? Just randomly came across this thread trying to find any real grows of copy cat genetics.

This is Reeferman (Charles) the owner of the seed company in reference to THC Farmer owner:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thcfarmer-logics-up-to-no-good-again.514996/page-5



reefandroll said:


> Well guys he asked for seeds announced the drop , told me no seeds sold but I was getting lots of emails saying we purchased this and that so I agreed to drop my prices on the drop , no sales I am told so I was in the same city as him Malaga I asked if he could meet me or my 81 year old friend , no way I no longer meet with anyone in person he tells me so I provided 2 addresses 1 was our shop in Malaga the other was a Canadian address .
> Nothing no replies no response except many many people bought my seeds sent me pictures posted them even on his site over $14,000 US in seeds ripped of he even insisted I send the seeds to him via service that cost me $208 Canadian .
> 
> I had many issues my partner in Spain was killed in a Accident I have had health issues was in Hospital in The same City he lives in messaged him for payment to cover hospital bills it had been like 8 months he just ignored me he did not have to see me all he had to do was walk up to the front desk in the hospital say my name and even throw on 500-800 Euro not 1 penny guys
> ...





reefandroll said:


> I was able to post on THCfarmer under my wifes name "greenhouse girl" but today it was banned for "spam" lol I guess letting folks know you have not been paid for seeds and telling folks the techniques used to breed your strains in your own Reeferman user forum us Spam I kinda thought you are suppose to "spam" in your own forum lol
> This guy is a piece of work I bet he selling my seeds as 40 different strains , my partner in Spain is a lawyer and seeds are totally legal in Spain so we would like to take *Adam Smith aka Logic* to court but we have no address for service , we need to have a licensed process server serve him .
> If I can track down that information I will have him served I can also serve him in the UK , if he is scamming me and my family for $14 k I bet he has scammed so so many of you for god knows how much ..
> Charles


That the same fuckin guy that ran SAG?

I would also like to add that THC farmers freebies are mixed bulk seeds....

Same heroin addict that has been ripping breeders off for years hence the reason 20+ well known ones quit vending over there over the years.


----------



## tman42 (May 26, 2018)

Received my Bounty Hunters yesterday and got four of them into Root Riot cubes today.


Also ended up moving the four Western Wizards over into a DWC setup with a small T-5 light running light nutrients.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2018)

As promised, here's a photo of my little cookies that couldn't, lol. 

She looks like she'll be frosty as hell but will take the longest out of the 5 girls in flower. Looks like it takes after the forum cut of gsc. This is 23-24 days of 12/12 and I did flower her with only about 3-4 weeks veg from seed. 
 
In comparison the c99 is a little better structured and on par with resin.


----------



## nobighurry (May 26, 2018)

DreamCatcher day 64 Clone from first run..: reeks of chem covered fruit...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *50% off when this thread hits 1m views.*
> ~
> Code will be "*Rooted*"
> 3 days long.


@Gu~ Will the CBD oil be included in this sale?


----------



## Senokai (May 26, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4142116
> 
> DreamCatcher day 64 Clone from first run..: reeks of chem covered fruit...


I really like this!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 27, 2018)

Welcome to the jungle.wheres ol @psychadelibud at these days...miss that guy.
Seriously anyone on the fence about the CV ghost I'm telling you there is some nice shit to be found in there.this girl is starting to trich up and she really puts on a show at 6 weeks.


----------



## Lurpin (May 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Welcome to the jungle.wheres ol @psychadelibud at these days...miss that guy.
> Seriously anyone on the fence about the CV ghost I'm telling you there is some nice shit to be found in there.this girl is starting to trich up and she really puts on a show at 6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4142156


What's the taste like? I wish the attitude, or GPS had some in stock.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 27, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's the taste like?


That's a good question lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 27, 2018)

I kept 2 of them and was gonna reverse #9 and cross it back to 8 cause those were the best 2.
I really didnt wanna cross 2 f1s that came from an s1 cross though so figured I would wait to get the ghost cut and cross my 8 back to the mom.
Maybe one day I'll find something to.pair up with 8.it truly is a stunning plant on vigor,structure and potency.i have no tolerance for mediocre bullshit in my garden


----------



## The Pipe (May 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't worry, you'll get another chance.
> I was waiting for cackleberry to drop below $30 -- no luck.
> 
> Maybe next time...


Cackleberry is at $31 right now


----------



## NugHeuser (May 27, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Cackleberry is at $31 right now


Just got down 25, I think it actually dropped to 18 when someone snagged it. It was tempting but I just got some cackleberry the other day.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

cookies and chem $38 right now


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> cookies and chem $38 right now



And gone!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So Gu~ said the guy that ripped him off is named adam? Just randomly came across this thread trying to find any real grows of copy cat genetics.
> 
> This is Reeferman (Charles) the owner of the seed company in reference to THC Farmer owner:
> 
> ...


very interesting, thanks for posting.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> And gone!!


Did you get it? I know you had been trying, I hope you did!


----------



## natureboygrower (May 27, 2018)

Gunslinger 8 weeks in.I believe I've been light with feeding and my cob is beating up one side of the plant,but its been a real easy plant to grow.i get a rotten,mildew fruit smell but when I give a bud a little squeeze,I smell lime?


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Did you get it? I know you had been trying, I hope you did!



Hell no!

Still havin issues with laptop.I saw your post with price,logged in on my phone and BOOM it got got lol.Don't like usin my phone for canna related any thing but a junkie gotta do what a junkie gotta do lol.But of course now i won't see it drop to low and err one and they momma gonna be snatchin them up.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Hell no!
> 
> Still havin issues with laptop.I saw your post with price,logged in on my phone and BOOM it got got lol.Don't like usin my phone for canna related any thing but a junkie gotta do what a junkie gotta do lol.But of course now i won't see it drop to low and err one and they momma gonna be snatchin them up.


Sorry to hear that, you wanting it was why I posted, better luck next time.


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Sorry to hear that, you wanting it was why I posted, better luck next time.



Thanks.Won't lie,i cussed you,sorry.

Had just tried gettin in on the site and it wouldn't let me and i saw your post next about the CnC.Ready to switch out this coffee for some rum already........and i don't really even drink lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

What browser do you use on your computer, chrome? IE? have you tried clearing your cookies?


----------



## Crash32097 (May 27, 2018)

Maybe you guys should PM each other instead of announcing it to the world! I'm not active on here much but I read the forums everyday, wouldn't be the first time some of you have tipped me off and I made a purchase! It used to piss me off trying to grab a pack then someone gets on here and makes it public, poof, it's gone! Now I just go with the flow and get what I get, thanks for the heads up! Good luck with your purchases, I hope you snag what you're looking for! 
Post script-- it wasn't me this time but it crossed my mind for sure!!!


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

Crash32097 said:


> Maybe you guys should PM each other instead of announcing it to the world! I'm not active on here much but I read the forums everyday, wouldn't be the first time some of you have tipped me off and I made a purchase! It used to piss me off trying to grab a pack then someone gets on here and makes it public, poof, it's gone! Now I just go with the flow and get what I get, thanks for the heads up! Good luck with your purchases, I hope you snag what you're looking for!
> Post script-- it wasn't me this time but it crossed my mind for sure!!!



It is what it is so it is what it is yanno.


----------



## Crash32097 (May 27, 2018)

Best chances are between Monday and wednesday, I've noticed that's when auctions are usually in effect prior to weekend releases and sales! Good luck brother


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

Crash32097 said:


> Best chances are between Monday and wednesday, I've noticed that's when auctions are usually in effect prior to weekend releases and sales! Good luck brother



You coulda shot that in a PM bud.I kid i kid


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 27, 2018)

I find I see best prices around 5 AM EST. Get out of bed you lazy shits  just kidding, sleep all day if you like, please don't rape me.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> And gone!!


You get some?
Edit: Sorry just read through the rest of the posts.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 27, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I find I see best prices around 5 AM EST. Get out of bed you lazy shits  just kidding, sleep all day if you like, please don't rape me.


Prices were pretty good at 5am US central time this morning. Someone swiped the cackleberry for real cheap, whatever the next drop is from 25$


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 27, 2018)

11 out of 11 Cowboy Cookies sprouted. 8 sprouted within 2 days, one took 3 days and the other 2 wouldn't crack open. So I gave them a squeeze until I heard them pop, and taproots came out within 24 hours. Also 3 out 3 Pebble Pushers sprouted within 3 days.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 27, 2018)

I'll be popping my Pebble Pusher May 31. Can't wait. 
Even better that others have already popped theirs so I have an idea of what I'm getting


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'll be popping my Pebble Pusher May 31. Can't wait.
> Even better that others have already popped theirs so I have an idea of what I'm getting



$20 say if you toss'em in a shot glass with a pinch of h202 they''ll have tails within 10 hrs.

Mine looked like little footballs with the seams showing.

Did them and Bodega together.Bodega wasn't far behind with 4 cracked out of 5 also but not tails like the PP after 10hr soak.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Cackleberry is at $31 right now


I got busy and missed it. 
Maybe next time...


----------



## nc208 (May 27, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> $20 say if you toss'em in a shot glass with a pinch of h202 they''ll have tails within 10 hrs.
> 
> Mine looked like little footballs with the seams showing.
> 
> Did them and Bodega together.Bodega wasn't far behind with 4 cracked out of 5 also but not tails like the PP after 10hr soak.


what would be a pinch in your mind? like 1 ounce of water to 1 ml of h202?


----------



## Hotwired (May 27, 2018)

I'll be popping a whole lot of LVTK in a few weeks. What can I expect guys? Will they at least be close in phenotype and smells? Hoping for something stellar here because they are replacing Bodhi's Lemon Hashplant. It has a nice lemon taste and smell but it's not "loud" at all. You need to give her a gentle touch to smell the terps. A lot of Bodhi's gear I've grown is similar in that they are never "loud". Maybe I'm not doing the right ones?

I'm also replacing Bodhi's SS#4. I can't handle the hassle of vegging her any more. Grows more like a spindly vine than a weed and her branches were so thin they couldn't even stand when staked. Only reason I kept her so long was because her smoke was out of this world. She was an "any" time of the day type of smoke. But like the Lemon HP, not "loud" at all. 

I'm going to wait for the new fem drop from CV and pick from that. Something fast and loud


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I'll be popping a whole lot of LVTK in a few weeks. What can I expect guys? Will they at least be close in phenotype and smells? Hoping for something stellar here because they are replacing Bodhi's Lemon Hashplant. It has a nice lemon taste and smell but it's not "loud" at all. You need to give her a gentle touch to smell the terps. A lot of Bodhi's gear I've grown is similar in that they are never "loud". Maybe I'm not doing the right ones?
> 
> I'm also replacing Bodhi's SS#4. I can't handle the hassle of vegging her any more. Grows more like a spindly vine than a weed and her branches were so thin they couldn't even stand when staked. Only reason I kept her so long was because her smoke was out of this world. She was an "any" time of the day type of smoke. But like the Lemon HP, not "loud" at all.
> 
> I'm going to wait for the new fem drop from CV and pick from that. Something fast and loud


If you want loud, grow some of the stardawg crosses from greenpoint. 
My latest batch stinks in veg...


----------



## Hotwired (May 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you want loud, grow some of the stardawg crosses from greenpoint.
> My latest batch stinks in veg...


I got some Blizzard Bush but I want some more fems. I'll grow out some regs when I replace and dial in my next pick


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 27, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got 5 or 6 in veg right now, its coming haha
> 
> I havent seen much of evergreen either so i got some of those going to same with purple badlands


I'm excited to read this. Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Sebud (May 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I was going to order seeds from Logic about 2 years ago. 1 quick internet search on their reputation, put a stop to that.
> He's got a worse reputation than Greenline Organics.





BigHornBuds said:


> Try the site with your phone?


Try clearing your browser history then try again


----------



## Cold$moke (May 27, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> I'm excited to read this. Keep us posted!!!


Will do its cool growing a bunch in a row just looking at em i already got good bets on which are males .....

Nothing too exciting yet


----------



## the gnome (May 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> what would be a pinch in your mind? like 1 ounce of water to 1 ml of h202?


I use those amber pill bottles as a tub to start the germ process
they hold 2oz of water and i fill it 3/4ish full using 3 drops of H202
it works fine and aerates the water real good
it will also stops any of that smell from organic thingies you get sometimes from the seeds,
they start rotting/degrading sitting in water in a warm environment.
if my seeds are still in the bottle @3days I refresh with new water and hp.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> A lot of Bodhi's gear I've grown is similar in that they are never "loud".


I agree, in my experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2018)

Trimmed jelly pie #2, the runt.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4142116
> 
> DreamCatcher day 64 Clone from first run..: reeks of chem covered fruit...


That's a beaut, great job!


----------



## vertnugs (May 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> what would be a pinch in your mind? like 1 ounce of water to 1 ml of h202?



I use bout half a mil to a shot glass of water.Bein it's only the 3% i could probably use more but i think i'm good.


----------



## whytewidow (May 27, 2018)

@Chunky Stool check yo dms


----------



## Lurpin (May 27, 2018)

How are you guys flushing your plants? Just curious because everyone does things differently it seems.


----------



## nobighurry (May 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's a beaut, great job!


Thank you Bakersfield!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @Chunky Stool check yo dms


I'm such a flake.


----------



## whytewidow (May 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm such a flake.


Lol.... Jus a piece of the flake tho. Not the whole thing.


----------



## whytewidow (May 27, 2018)

Tomorrow is chop day for orange blossom special. 68 days. I was in a car wreck Monday on the interstate and fractured two vertebrae in my back. L1 and T12. I have a back brace on that I habe to wear for 3 months. So my plants kinda suffered the last few days. The ol lady has been trying to keep up. But I can't really help too much with our two kids. So she has been trying to do everything.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 27, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Awsome
> 
> Botanicare pureblend would work well in your case(might need extra cal mag) .... i dont really run it anymore just cause im in water culture
> 
> But if i where in coco still id probably still use pureblend or try to reverse engineer it for cheaper


What do you run in the water culture?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 27, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol.... Jus a piece of the flake tho. Not the whole thing.


I'm having issues.
Last night I sprayed my plants with neem oil. It must have been too strong because today they are all droopy with taco leaves. 
I really hope they recover. I've got a lot of time invested. 
Six of them just went into 10 gal cloth pots...


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm having issues.
> Last night I sprayed my plants with neem oil. It must have been too strong because today they are all droopy with taco leaves.
> I really hope they recover. I've got a lot of time invested.
> Six of them just went into 10 gal cloth pots...


Same here, I hit my greenhouse plants a few days ago and they just stated getting over it.


----------



## Sebud (May 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that best wishes to you


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 27, 2018)

I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics. 

Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
 

And this one at 10 wks  

Same thing here 8wks
 

10 wks
 
Its taken on a foul odor. The terps are somewhere between ass and the gray water from septic/leech fields. 
Curious how this will develop after its been jarred for a couple wks. 

Oh yeah....and I received my replacement package from Gu for the S1s as well as a tester pack of Pebble Pusher. Extremely happy with the way Gu handled this whole thing.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## main cola (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Man you nailed it..Awesome looking buds..very impressive..


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Agree with main cola. Nicely done.


----------



## tatonka (May 27, 2018)

Hickok Haze #4 @ 60 days
This pheno beat out #2 
Been really dry in my room which is affecting potential yield


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Wow! Your setting the bar high on the TNT, Tang.
I love the structure on those girls.
I hope they pack a punch.


----------



## Senokai (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Beautiful! I have been interested in TNT for a while. Going to have to run them.


----------



## EGrower (May 27, 2018)

Feelin lucky lately. 3/5 females with Hibernate so far. Last 2 haven't shown yet


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tomorrow is chop day for orange blossom special. 68 days. I was in a car wreck Monday on the interstate and fractured two vertebrae in my back. L1 and T12. I have a back brace on that I habe to wear for 3 months. So my plants kinda suffered the last few days. The ol lady has been trying to keep up. But I can't really help too much with our two kids. So she has been trying to do everything.


Get well soon bro.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 27, 2018)

I picked these up at GPS back when they where carrying CCS and DVG.

Agathlan by CCS. Smelling of berries, cookies, and gas. 



Citrus Farmer by DVG. Smelling of loud citrus candy!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 27, 2018)

What is the structure like on the LVTK? Is it lanky and branchy or does it produce nice stalky limbs? Does she like to stretch? 

I'll google it later but for now I'm too lazy.


----------



## SCJedi (May 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Those look great. Mind sharing light type, media type, and nutrient types?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I got some Blizzard Bush but I want some more fems. I'll grow out some regs when I replace and dial in my next pick


Looking like most my bb will.be.boys if i where a betting man


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tomorrow is chop day for orange blossom special. 68 days. I was in a car wreck Monday on the interstate and fractured two vertebrae in my back. L1 and T12. I have a back brace on that I habe to wear for 3 months. So my plants kinda suffered the last few days. The ol lady has been trying to keep up. But I can't really help too much with our two kids. So she has been trying to do everything.


That sucks balls sorry to hear


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> What do you run in the water culture?


Ive run a few but currently running hydrogardens chem gro 420 
Nothing speacial so far i like it but.only.the qst run so far.

Its cheap , its clear.

thats what i wanted for my rdwc setups
Time will tell if i still like it when im done using it up .

When i picked it i had the nutes narrowed down to megacrop, veg+bloom, and chem gro

I went with gro cause it was clear and different then what most are using


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'll google it later but for now I'm too lazy.


Hail Satan!


----------



## Lurpin (May 28, 2018)

Damn I kept getting a 502 bad gateway error all morning. Couldn't get on to rollitup.

40% off memorial day sale on GPS still got a few hours left on it.


----------



## Little Dog (May 28, 2018)

The auction somehow must have changed a little. Or maybe these are thirty seed packs? Or new Super Seeds with the same old name, or something. Gotta be something special. At 150 bucks a pop starting bid. Wow. No joke.

I love Greenpoint! But let's keep it real! Lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 28, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> The auction somehow must have changed a little. Or are these thirty seed packs? Or new Super Seeds with the same old name, or something. Gotta be something special. At 150 bucks starting bid. Wow, something's gotta be different. No joke.


I’m thinking the price increase was to compensate for the sale (40% off of $150 is $90) except it doesn’t look like the reverse auction is affected by the sale. 

Either way, really not a fan of increasing the base price. It just suckers people into thinking they’re getting a better deal than they are.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm going to harvest TNT tomorrow and snapped a couple more pics.
> 
> Just for reference this one was taken at 8wks
> View attachment 4142527
> ...


Absolutely Lovely!


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tomorrow is chop day for orange blossom special. 68 days. I was in a car wreck Monday on the interstate and fractured two vertebrae in my back. L1 and T12. I have a back brace on that I habe to wear for 3 months. So my plants kinda suffered the last few days. The ol lady has been trying to keep up. But I can't really help too much with our two kids. So she has been trying to do everything.


Damn dude! I hope you recover quickly that really sux! 

I go in tomorrow for elbow surgery so I guess we can be a couple of invalids together for the next month or so


----------



## ruby fruit (May 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m thinking the price increase was to compensate for the sale (40% off of $150 is $90) except it doesn’t look like the reverse auction is affected by the sale.
> 
> Either way, really not a fan of increasing the base price. It just suckers people into thinking they’re getting a better deal than they are.


Im sure gu could explain why its done like this ?
@~gu?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 28, 2018)

The drop down banner on every page click @greenpointseeds site is highly annoying.


----------



## Yodaweed (May 28, 2018)

What's Sky Warden like? I'm a pretty big fan of alien and tahoe, anyone know how true it breeds?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 28, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I picked these up at GPS back when they where carrying CCS and DVG.
> 
> Agathlan by CCS. Smelling of berries, cookies, and gas. View attachment 4142575
> 
> ...


Stoned Drifter, Your photography is really taking on professional look. Nice work on both the grow and the shots.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (May 28, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Damn I kept getting a 502 bad gateway error all morning. Couldn't get on to rollitup.
> 
> 40% off memorial day sale on GPS still got a few hours left on it.


I was getting the same thing with my browser IE . Switched to goggle crome works perfect.


----------



## whytewidow (May 28, 2018)

Yeah raising the price for the sale on memorial day is kinda shady. Well actually it's shady. Kinda like Taking advantage of people who gave you the right sell the shit you do sell on your website by marking up then advertising the sale. Oh well. Glad it's mostly strains that aren't really worth getting. Bc I already got them lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 28, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What's Sky Warden like? I'm a pretty big fan of alien and tahoe, anyone know how true it breeds?


Its was only released like a week ago
I got a pack in the mail somewhere.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 28, 2018)

Jelly Pie #2. Good mix of the parents in this one. Sweet, grape nose up front, followed by the more chem leaning smells in the end. This pheno faded to purple much more than the other, and is not as loud on the smell, or frost, but other traits like size, growth, structure, etc are all pretty similar. This is around 63 days from first flower set.


----------



## sourgummy (May 28, 2018)

If I had to guess I would say this is a jelly pie leaning pheno going off the thickness of the leaf blades but what do you guys think who have grown it? I had one that had definitely more Stardawg looking leaves when compared to copper Chem. That one was the male I showed though. This one went straight from 3-7 leaf blades. My last seed of jelly pie. Excuse the dried dirt/rice hulls in the tray!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

I got around 2 dozen gps beans going of 4 different vareties all look real similar except the ones that will be probable males
No exp with jelly pie yet


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> The drop down banner on every page click @greenpointseeds site is highly annoying.


Changed! Click once and it's gone for the day!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 28, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Changed! Click once and it's gone for the day!


----------



## Heisengrow (May 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> View attachment 4142687


Lol that shit gonna be around a while


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol that shit gonna be around a while


As it should.


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Good mix of the parents in this one. Sweet, grape nose up front, followed by the more chem leaning smells in the end. This pheno faded to purple much more than the other, and is not as loud on the smell, or frost, but other traits like size, growth, structure, etc are all pretty similar. This is around 63 days from first flower set. View attachment 4142650


Yum!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Supply n demand
> But
> You won’t catch me paying $230 for 6 S1 seeds


Heeellll no!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 28, 2018)

Put 5 Pebble Pusher in the H2O soak today. These should be great, can’t wait to see what I find.


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Put 5 Pebble Pusher in the H2O soak today. These should be great, can’t wait to see what I find.View attachment 4142721


With your ability and luck I am certain it is going to be something phenomenal


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Good mix of the parents in this one. Sweet, grape nose up front, followed by the more chem leaning smells in the end. This pheno faded to purple much more than the other, and is not as loud on the smell, or frost, but other traits like size, growth, structure, etc are all pretty similar. This is around 63 days from first flower set. View attachment 4142650


----------



## 907guy (May 28, 2018)

30 days in on this Texas Butter, I popped 4, 1 was a dud do to drying out, oops, 1 was a male. Out of the 2 females, I’ve got one very frost pheno throwing out some really nice banana oatmeal terps and moving along at a decent pace very possible keeper, the other seems to be a good week or so slower and much less frosty, we’ll see about that one.



Anyone pop the Do Si Do’s yet?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Put 5 Pebble Pusher in the H2O soak today. These should be great, can’t wait to see what I find.View attachment 4142721


Patiently waiting for the outcome.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 28, 2018)

907guy said:


> 30 days in on this Texas Butter, I popped 4, 1 was a dud do to drying out, oops, 1 was a male. Out of the 2 females, I’ve got one very frost pheno throwing out some really nice banana oatmeal terps and moving along at a decent pace very possible keeper, the other seems to be a good week or so slower and much less frosty, we’ll see about that one.
> 
> View attachment 4142754
> 
> Anyone pop the Do Si Do’s yet?


The s1's are all junk. There's about 200 pages of the topic here, if you bought any s1's Gu~ will credit you for them.

Edit: That is a beautiful looking plant as well!


----------



## whytewidow (May 28, 2018)

907guy said:


> 30 days in on this Texas Butter, I popped 4, 1 was a dud do to drying out, oops, 1 was a male. Out of the 2 females, I’ve got one very frost pheno throwing out some really nice banana oatmeal terps and moving along at a decent pace very possible keeper, the other seems to be a good week or so slower and much less frosty, we’ll see about that one.
> 
> View attachment 4142754
> 
> Anyone pop the Do Si Do’s yet?


Dosidos are trash. I threw all 3 of mine away. 1 mutant. 1 female 1 male. Both smelled like hay/grass. And I doubt they even dosidos


----------



## whytewidow (May 28, 2018)

Damn you Greenpoint seeds. Lol. I mean how the hell do you not buy two packs of beans for $8.26


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dosidos are trash. I threw all 3 of mine away. 1 mutant. 1 female 1 male. Both smelled like hay/grass. And I doubt they even dosidos


You know what I don't understand is why a company like Dinafem doesn't make bulk seeds out of something killer. 
Best weed I've grown was created in Spain.
I just don't understand why Dinafem wouldn't just crush it selling awesome bulk seeds for the price of birdseed. 
Instead we end up with garbage.from them.


----------



## BloomFielder (May 28, 2018)

finally seen wassup with this fine girl.
tomahawk week 5.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

Then again, does anyone remember 1977? 
I was still a lad, but High Times printed this centerfold.





How things have changed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2018)

I finally scored a pack of cackleberry for $28 out the door.


----------



## whytewidow (May 28, 2018)

I have several of those super sativa club magazines from the late 70s to late 80s from my dad' seed collection. I gotta bunch of beans. Some that was wrote on. Eith white masking tape and you can barely read them. My dad kept his collection in a wine chiller I have a chiller that's about 3 foot tall by 2 foot deep by 2 foot wide clear full of seeds from my dad from where he collected when he was younger and grew and stuff


----------



## whytewidow (May 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I finally scored a pack of cackleberry for $28 out the door.


Nice that's what I paid for both my packs.


----------



## BloomFielder (May 28, 2018)

friends cut of jelly pie, so far loving the structure of it, really shining in table.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 28, 2018)

I keep looking at that Blizzard Bush. Just couldn't find too much on how they turn out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 28, 2018)

1000 pages !


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 1000 pages !
> View attachment 4142797


Free pack 4 U!


----------



## NugHeuser (May 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn you Greenpoint seeds. Lol. I mean how the hell do you not buy two packs of beans for $8.26
> 
> View attachment 4142783


I've made two seperate orders this week, $10 shipping is all I pay for each order, 10 packs total coming 

All from buying 5 packs of s1's. Thanks Gu~!


----------



## HamNEggs (May 28, 2018)

Gu combined my shipping once. Didn't even have to ask. There were two orders within 8 hrs or so that I had placed and he combined orders and refunded half the shipping cost. It's nice to have that kind of service.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4142755


That is amazing... I strive to reach those heights...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I've made two seperate orders this week, $10 shipping is all I pay for each order, 10 packs total coming
> 
> All from buying 5 packs of s1's. Thanks Gu~!


That's what you can do when you have bread... I plan on getting some seeds from them when my dough is right...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Then again, does anyone remember 1977?
> I was still a lad, but High Times printed this centerfold.
> 
> 
> ...


That's all grown outdoors probably


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You know what I don't understand is why a company like Dinafem doesn't make bulk seeds out of something killer.
> Best weed I've grown was created in Spain.
> I just don't understand why Dinafem wouldn't just crush it selling awesome bulk seeds for the price of birdseed.
> Instead we end up with garbage.from them.


That's what I'm talking about!!! Im looking for someone other than original sensible seed company to buy from... They've become quite shady as of late... They trap you with the good deals that they have...


----------



## nobighurry (May 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tomorrow is chop day for orange blossom special. 68 days. I was in a car wreck Monday on the interstate and fractured two vertebrae in my back. L1 and T12. I have a back brace on that I habe to wear for 3 months. So my plants kinda suffered the last few days. The ol lady has been trying to keep up. But I can't really help too much with our two kids. So she has been trying to do everything.


Take it easy on your back injury, I crushed the same two vertebrae in a fall thru a roof, rushing it was a tactical error and I am still paying for it.... Wear the uncomfortable brace it sucks but keeps you from bending I fell in the shower 2 weeks in caused more damage.... 
I have some OBS & Dreamcatcher clones day 65 going to chop this week as well....


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's all grown outdoors probably


My outdoor bud looks *way* better...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My outdoor bud looks *way* better...


Im sure... We are using the good shit that they were thinking about making back then... Sheesh, I was 9yrs old in 77!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Take it easy on your back injury, I crushed the same two vertebrae in a fall thru a roof, rushing it was a tactical error and I am still paying for it.... Wear the uncomfortable brace it sucks but keeps you from bending I fell in the shower 2 weeks in caused more damage....
> I have some OBS & Dreamcatcher clones day 65 going to chop this week as well....


I just did something bad to my back at work on Friday and my shit is still hurting!!! We're supposed to have back braces but these people are so cheap, we'll see how they are when I hit em for workman's comp...


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Take it easy on your back injury, I crushed the same two vertebrae in a fall thru a roof, rushing it was a tactical error and I am still paying for it.... Wear the uncomfortable brace it sucks but keeps you from bending I fell in the shower 2 weeks in caused more damage....
> I have some OBS & Dreamcatcher clones day 65 going to chop this week as well....


Ouch!
I've fallen but didn't break anything.
I fell 16 feet from a huge skylight we were framing over. I crossed the line of no return on a scaffold plank and landed in the library below,
luckily on my feet.
It jammed me up pretty good though and I can really feel those old injuries now that I'm getting close to 50.
Hope you get better soon @whytewidow


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Ouch!
> I've fallen but didn't break anything.
> I fell 16 feet from a huge skylight we were framing over. I crossed the line of no return on a scaffold plank and landed in the library below,
> luckily on my feet.
> ...


Be 50 in October... My body's not made for the shit i was doing 20yrs ago, but still I do it!!! Ill learn when im in a wheelchair i suppose...


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Then again, does anyone remember 1977?
> I was still a lad, but High Times printed this centerfold.
> 
> 
> ...


Ladies where unkept at that time period too, 
We’ve come along ways .


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

I just scored Cowboy Kush for $27.80


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I keep looking at that Blizzard Bush. Just couldn't find too much on how they turn out.


Its coming haha Lots of peeps have popped it now it seems.

we are all just waiting to see everyones pics


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 1000 pages !
> View attachment 4142797


Nice photo to boot


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ladies where unkept at that time period too,
> We’ve come along ways .


Million miles from there to here... Nowadays you couldn't give that shit away, regardless of how good it was then... The weed we smoke today would be like crack for them.
if weed was like this back then there probably wouldn't be a drug epidemic right now... Just saying...


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

Cookies and chem and some bush for ya


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

Cookies and chem and some bush for ya 
 

Edit to add Sorry for the double post sites a little wonky


----------



## SCJedi (May 28, 2018)

Always make backups of your backup. These are my Bodega Bubblegum babies.


----------



## SCJedi (May 28, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Looking like most my bb will.be.boys if i where a betting man


Watch them close. I thought the same thing and ended up with only 2 or 3 males out of 13.

Don't toss the slower flowering pheno. It's tight and stinky.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 28, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> finally seen wassup with this fine girl.
> tomahawk week 5.
> View attachment 4142792
> View attachment 4142791


Any distinct smells?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ladies where unkept at that time period too,
> We’ve come along ways .



Sativa was the norm.
This was pre Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.
Afghany genetics were isolated to a few places in North America at the time, most of which had been brought back by Hash smugglers, aka The Brotherhood of Eternal Love.


----------



## THT (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You know what I don't understand is why a company like Dinafem doesn't make bulk seeds out of something killer.
> Best weed I've grown was created in Spain.
> I just don't understand why Dinafem wouldn't just crush it selling awesome bulk seeds for the price of birdseed.
> Instead we end up with garbage.from them.


My 'GG#4' looks like some kind of haze. Sativa traits and the haze smell. Probably a pretty long flower


----------



## SCJedi (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Sativa was the norm.
> This was pre Soviet invasion of Afghanistan.
> Afghany genetics were isolated to a few places in North America at the time, most of which had been brought back by Hash smugglers, aka The Brotherhood of Eternal Love.


Swami has his fair share of the BOEL strains. I'm growing out the one where he crossed a BOEL 1976 Nigerian with the BMR BX2. All those are still in the hands of strong knowledgeable breeders.


----------



## THT (May 28, 2018)

'GG#4'


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Swami has his fair share of the BOEL strains. I'm growing out the one where he crossed a BOEL 1976 Nigerian with the BMR BX2. All those are still in the hands of strong knowledgeable breeders.


Sounds incredible. I'll have to check out Swami Seeds.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2018)

THT said:


> 'GG#4'
> View attachment 4142849
> View attachment 4142850


Looks more like Super Silver Haze, to me.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 28, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Free pack 4 U!


Wasnt it first post and last post on page 1000?
I cant find the post originally saying it 

Site is wonky tonight for me at least


----------



## tatonka (May 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Swami has his fair share of the BOEL strains. I'm growing out the one where he crossed a BOEL 1976 Nigerian with the BMR BX2. All those are still in the hands of strong knowledgeable breeders.


I want to run The One x Panama


----------



## THT (May 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks more like Super Silver Haze, to me.


Smells like it too. I have a super silver sage going at the moment and the two are quite similar


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

I have a feeling breeders may start to try and reach further back to these types of strains and start crossing them with today's GSC and others strains like it. I got a bunch of maui seeds from an old grower a while back. He said the strain had been grown on the same very isolated property since the mid sixties and supposedly something like a pure line. I've been wanting to pop them and mix them with something.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Just got some gas and guns, and some mauvelous seeds from great lakes genetics for 57 bucks... 28 seeds!!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 29, 2018)

Pebble Pusher & Cackleberry have arrived.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 29, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Those look great. Mind sharing light type, media type, and nutrient types?


Thanks!
I usually start seeds or clones in Roots Original with mycorrhizal fungi (either Mycos or VAM) and then transplant into a built soil. I use this same soil for a quick top dress at flip.
Its a simple recipe for ROLS and I amend as needed. (The Organic forum here is full of great info.)

I also like a couple of Bio-AGs products. Ful-Power and Cytoplus with some aloe makes a great foliar feed and the plants love it.

Every once in a great while I'll inoculate with some extra bennies.

Bloom room lights are a blended of mix HPS and CMH. 
The CMHs are new. I replaced my 3 MHs for these and so far I really like them.


----------



## Noinch (May 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I have a feeling breeders may start to try and reach further back to these types of strains and start crossing them with today's GSC and others strains like it. I got a bunch of maui seeds from an old grower a while back. He said the strain had been grown on the same very isolated property since the mid sixties and supposedly something like a pure line. I've been wanting to pop them and mix them with something.


Well I mean GSC is already exactly that, OG Kush x Durban landrace. Plenty of people already crossing old school and landrace genetics with modern hybrids and ibl's to create some fire shit 




Frank Nitty said:


> Million miles from there to here... Nowadays you couldn't give that shit away, regardless of how good it was then... The weed we smoke today would be like crack for them.
> if weed was like this back then there probably wouldn't be a drug epidemic right now... Just saying...


Personally I'd prefer to smoke the old school shit. Modern stuff is certainly better on average but most people who call all these old strains trash have never smoked pure 20+ week flowering sativas before. Nothing has gotten me more high than my first stupidly long flowering sativa I grew. That shit was like taking acid, never found a modern strain that comes close to how psychedelic it was


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2018)

I dunno my 18 week flower time sativa didnt impress me enough to keep it for more then 3 runs 

That was a painful 3 runs 

Good smoke but not life changing enough to do it more then 3 times haha

I gota a rule i dont mind going over 10 weeks

Over 12 weeks it better be some HOT SAUCE 

this last amnesia haze i ran i cut at 13 weeks and i know im hanging onto the cut but i dont know how long it will.be till i run it again 


But most strains i pick end up going 10 weeks anyways even if you could cut at 8 or 9


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2018)

Are you sure those physcadelic strains werent tainted? By something?


----------



## Noinch (May 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Are you sure those physcadelic strains werent tainted? By something?


Definitely weren't since I grew it myself, water only in organic soil. Just some old thai's potentially mixed with something else


----------



## Noinch (May 29, 2018)

Ended up with mostly males like usual so now they're outside in the cold, 2 chinooks on the left and 2 pig whistles on the right. Just one chinook female left and unfortunately she's quite small and hasn't done anything since I topped it well over a week ago now


----------



## sourgummy (May 29, 2018)

so my LVTK is going to need to go into the 10th week of flower to finish for sure. At this point I got rid of its clone, not a keeper other than a nice smell. It has some spots that are good trichome coverage, but its leafy. I actually have a skunk #1 freebie that I ran and its much more of a keeper. That one finishes in 50 days and much better trichome coverage. I got 3 more LVTK seeds so maybe in the future they will get popped if the effects show some potential. Probably not though honestly.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Ended up with mostly males like usual so now they're outside in the cold, 2 chinooks on the left and 2 pig whistles on the right. Just one chinook female left and unfortunately she's quite small and hasn't done anything since I topped it well over a week ago now
> View attachment 4142927


Uh oh!! !


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Million miles from there to here... Nowadays you couldn't give that shit away, regardless of how good it was then... The weed we smoke today would be like crack for them.
> if weed was like this back then there probably wouldn't be a drug epidemic right now... Just saying...


And yet, I never feel as 'high' as those days.



Bakersfield said:


> Sativa was the norm.


Oh, yeah. Correct-o-mundo. I recall complaining about the indica takeover of the commercial markets, saying phrases like "Let's get high" no longer applied to weed.


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

I have had quite a few sacks of shwagazz lookin smoke from the past that i would boot some of today's stuff right out the door for.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Definitely weren't since I grew it myself, water only in organic soil. Just some old thai's potentially mixed with something else
> View attachment 4142917 View attachment 4142918


Very nice.


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

? on using nuggets.

Do you check out with the cash option or what?


How do you guys process your order when using just nuggets?

And what about shipping charges while using nuggets.Can they be used to cover shipping or what?


----------



## Aolelon (May 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> ? on using nuggets.
> 
> Do you check out with the cash option or what?
> 
> ...


should be discounted when you go input your CC information or whatever.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 29, 2018)

I wasn't given any option to use nuggets either just placed the order. I have been given the option before but did not see it anywhere and got tired of looking after several minutes and a second attempt to redo the whole thing. I wondered if ti was just site bug or something. 


Aolelon said:


> should be discounted when you go input your CC information or whatever.


----------



## Little Dog (May 29, 2018)

I don't want to continually sound like a little bitch. But the auction is still starting at $150 for seeds. No one ever even pays $89 straight up. So why $150? Lol. No offense toward Greenpoint, they're good. But why $150? Its waisting everybody's time. Just start at fifty or sixty, and go sell some seeds. I've bought over thirty-five packs, all at auction. Was fun, somewhat exciting, and great deals. Now, its not.

I'm through complaining. But it's just not the same. Kinda boring. Oh well! Carry on, I'm gonna go pop some seeds!


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

Aolelon said:


> should be discounted when you go input your CC information or whatever.


Yes but i don't use a card.I only shoot cash.




40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I wasn't given any option to use nuggets either just placed the order. I have been given the option before but did not see it anywhere and got tired of looking after several minutes and a second attempt to redo the whole thing. I wondered if ti was just site bug or something.


I believe they are auto applied.You can click the little circled area Aolelon posted and it removes the nuggets from your order.Then you should have a red box in your cart to apply nuggets.

The cart isn't exactly clear on how to use nuggets.And it seems to apply the entire amount of nuggets you have.I would think one would have the option to use the amount of nuggets one wants.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2018)

And speaking of sativas and getting high and such......how 'bout some smoke reports on Hickok Haze. I know some of you cats have finished some. Tell me about the buzz. Are you getting high?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I have had quite a few sacks of shwagazz lookin smoke from the past that i would boot some of today's stuff right out the door for.


I graduated in 1980 and the smoke in southeastern Ohio (Meigs County)was fantastic in the 70's. Big , bright green seedless buds. Still had the alcohol esters back then that are missing in todays weed. 1 and 2 hit stuff. Kevin Jodrey is trying to bring back a lot of the old varieties.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

Here we go everyone:


The GN will auto-add when you go to your cart.
When you get to your cart, go to your totals table and remove the GN that were auto-applied.
After that, the page will reload and you will be able to use the GN you want using the manual input on the bottom.

Make sure to check your cart first. That's where you can make GN changes. It's best to check the cart first anyways (especially during auctions) because prices can change.

Cash is King and you can see your 5% discount at check out now.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And speaking of sativas and getting high and such......how 'bout some smoke reports on Hickok Haze. I know some of you cats have finished some. Tell me about the buzz. Are you getting high?


Not a smoke report but 
Hickok Haze 
10/11 popped (the other one would have popped but I didn’t feel like waiting)
5/10 - females , 2 showed sex fast , 2 took forever. 1 in the middle . Back to veg .


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I graduated in 1980 and the smoke in southeastern Ohio (Meigs County)was fantastic in the 70's. Big , bright green seedless buds. Still had the alcohol esters back then that are missing in todays weed. 1 and 2 hit stuff. Kevin Jodrey is trying to bring back a lot of the old varieties.


I got a strain right now that I'm working on that starts out sweet with grape and citrus tones, then at the end it's gets this chemical over tone. Almost like straight amonia or bleach. It totally reminds me of comet cleaner powder that comes in the green can. Just all floral but with the chemical cleaner smell too.

Now that we are talking about esters I got some ideas. In rum production they have this thing called a dunder pit. It's where they dump all the dunder from the last distillation. They let it sit for years and collect esters. They put some of that dunder in every batch to get all those Carmel and coffee spicy rum tastes. What if we started putting dunder in our grow medium. You think the plant may absorb the esters? Just a stupid thought.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Here we go everyone:
> 
> 
> The GN will auto-add when you go to your cart.
> ...


@greenpointseeds is it true that the 1st n last post on the 1000th page gets a pack of seeds?


----------



## ShyGuru (May 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @greenpointseeds is it true that the 1st n last post on the 1000th page gets a pack of seeds?


I thought that there was supposed to be a three day sale when the thread hits 1,000,000 views. Idk how many views it's currently at tho lol


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @greenpointseeds is it true that the 1st n last post on the 1000th page gets a pack of seeds?


Nope. First I have ever heard of it. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I thought that there was supposed to be a three day sale when the thread hits 1,000,000 views. Idk how many views it's currently at tho lol


We need 50000 more views for 50% off. From my calculations we get 2000 views on average a day. We should get the sale by the end of June.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I thought that there was supposed to be a three day sale when the thread hits 1,000,000 views. Idk how many views it's currently at tho lol


We are currently approximately 75K views away (maybe a month or so away)


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> We are currently approximately 75K views away (maybe a month or so away)


 He's right my bad it's closer to 75k but still I've been watching we get about 2000 views a day.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> He's right my bad it's closer to 75k but still I've been watching we get about 2000 views a day.


It could be between 50K and 75K. I am not 100%. Sorry about that.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> I don't want to continually sound like a little bitch. But the auction is still starting at $150 for seeds. No one ever even pays $89 straight up. So why $150? Lol. No offense toward Greenpoint, they're good. But why $150? Its waisting everybody's time. Just start at fifty or sixty, and go sell some seeds. I've bought over thirty-five packs, all at auction. Was fun, somewhat exciting, and great deals. Now, its not.
> 
> I'm through complaining. But it's just not the same. Kinda boring. Oh well! Carry on, I'm gonna go pop some seeds!


I feel the same way as you


----------



## Offcenter (May 29, 2018)

I dunno, I've bought packs for 89 cuz i wanted the strain and it was not on auction. to say noone pays 89 is really not accurate. have you checked the order numbers, these orders are not all coming from auction, i assure you.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> I dunno, I've bought packs for 89 cuz i wanted the strain and it was not on auction. to say noone pays 89 is really not accurate. have you checked the order numbers, these orders are not all coming from auction, i assure you.


I'm with you. Not complaining one bit, the fact that they even have the auction is cool. I mean he could just take the auction away and people wouldn't have to complain about it anymore. I'd rather that not happen.


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> I dunno, I've bought packs for 89 cuz i wanted the strain and it was not on auction. to say noone pays 89 is really not accurate. have you checked the order numbers, these orders are not all coming from auction, i assure you.


I bought my Sundance kid for $89 and I bought those s1s for $89 so now I have that much in nuggets waiting to be spent.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm with you. Not complaining one bit, the fact that they even have the auction is cool. I mean he could just take the auction away and people wouldn't have to complain about it anymore. I'd rather that not happen.


Nah. It’s shady. It makes people think $150 is the normal price, so even $100 is a “deal”. When in reality, you could’ve just waited a day and bought the same thing for $89 without having to follow the auctions at all. 

And Gu would never get rid of the auctions. He knows how much traffic and sales he gets from those alone. Get rid of those and you get rid of the main defining feature of GPS.


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

yea, this price jump sucks. had my eye on bunch of stuff, guess i will have to be more patient. and why the price raise on a holiday, memorial day no less....hopefully its a glitch!


----------



## nc208 (May 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, this price jump sucks. had my eye on bunch of stuff, guess i will have to be more patient. and why the price raise on a holiday, memorial day no less....hopefully its a glitch!


What you talking bout? It was 40% off everything for memorial day yesterday.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, this price jump sucks. had my eye on bunch of stuff, guess i will have to be more patient. and why the price raise on a holiday, memorial day no less....hopefully its a glitch!


Their was 40% off store wide on memorial day, plus the auction. I picked up 6 packs and 2 were from the auction, paid 190$ and used nuggets on all of it. 
6 packs for $190 =


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

seeds on auction were bumped to 150$ yesterday, not the usual 90$. 40% wasnt valid on auction either.


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

check the opening auction prices now. was same yesterday 2


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> 40% wasnt valid on auction either.


Your right, because auction was dropping better prices than the 40% sale itself, got to be patient.


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

I'm just wondering why it went from 89$ to 150$ yesterday, o well. Yes as I said I will be patient...


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Here we go everyone:
> 
> 
> The GN will auto-add when you go to your cart.
> ...



Thanks @greenpointseeds 

Just so i got it straight i use the cash option if making a purchase with nuggets?

And what about the shipping charge?Is this covered by nuggets or we gotta send it in?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Thanks @greenpointseeds
> 
> Just so i got it straight i use the cash option if making a purchase with nuggets?
> 
> And what about the shipping charge?Is this covered by nuggets or we gotta send it in?


Yes you will still select the cash option and the nuggets don't cover the shipping charge


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Nope. First I have ever heard of it. Sorry about that.


A few of us must have just imagined it 


BigHornBuds said:


> 1000 pages !
> View attachment 4142797





BleedsGreen said:


> Free pack 4 U!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, this price jump sucks. had my eye on bunch of stuff, guess i will have to be more patient. and why the price raise on a holiday, memorial day no less....hopefully its a glitch!


Cause drunk people make bad buying decisions


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Cause drunk people make bad buying decisions


lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 29, 2018)

Received an order from my nuggets I was reimbursed for from GPS. Very happy my money is safe with these guys it seems no matter what.

Don't order from these people:

Ripped off by Green Line Organics seed bank (GLO).

https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-line-organics-seed-bank.889234/page-46

$800 in cash just wanted to spread the word. Seems they like to target out of state people. I would never post anything like this or hurt anyone's rep or business, but it has been months, they have done nothing to rectify the situation, quit answering emails as soon as I provided proof of delivery of money. This is a last resort. Full details in link.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> so my LVTK is going to need to go into the 10th week of flower to finish for sure. At this point I got rid of its clone, not a keeper other than a nice smell. It has some spots that are good trichome coverage, but its leafy. I actually have a skunk #1 freebie that I ran and its much more of a keeper. That one finishes in 50 days and much better trichome coverage. I got 3 more LVTK seeds so maybe in the future they will get popped if the effects show some potential. Probably not though honestly.


I hope that' not standard for lvtk Im doing it outdoor this year in Aussie sun she' gonna be in the ground to grow as she pleases


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Received an order from my nuggets I was reimbursed for from GPS. Very happy my money is safe with these guys it seems no matter what.
> 
> Don't order from these people:
> 
> ...


I saw your posts in the thread... very uncool. This is why I'm behind Gu~ 100% he made things right for us all and that said a lot about him as a person.

It seems that the only good advice for any of us buying seeds from online stores is to take the time to go down and get a preloaded visa.


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

bagged texas butter for 30$ yea!!! 

First time i ever ordered from greenpoint was for a tester pack, they covered the 10$ fast shipping! extra cool!


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> bagged texas butter for 30$ yea!!!
> 
> First time i ever ordered from greenpoint was for a tester pack, they covered the 10$ fast shipping! extra cool!



I grabbed the FullMoonFever for the same thing,$30 in nuggets


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

lol u beat me to it almost ordered both lol


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 29, 2018)

929,445 views


----------



## Hotwired (May 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> so my LVTK is going to need to go into the 10th week of flower to finish for sure. At this point I got rid of its clone, not a keeper other than a nice smell. It has some spots that are good trichome coverage, but its leafy. I actually have a skunk #1 freebie that I ran and its much more of a keeper. That one finishes in 50 days and much better trichome coverage. I got 3 more LVTK seeds so maybe in the future they will get popped if the effects show some potential. Probably not though honestly.


Not sure I like the sound of this. I'm about to pop 18 of these.


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yes you will still select the cash option and the nuggets don't cover the shipping charge


That is correct, shipping is not covered by GN. Thank you NugHeuser.


----------



## whytewidow (May 29, 2018)

Jus seemed kinda shady. To run a 40% sale then to jack up the price 40% I mean I know alot of us are potheads. But when it comes to cash,seeds, and nuggets. We're not dumb.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Not sure I like the sound of this. I'm about to pop 18 of these.


I dont think its common for lvtk from what I've read 99% is posiive


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jus seemed kinda shady. To run a 40% sale then to jack up the price 40% I mean I know alot of us are potheads. But when it comes to cash,seeds, and nuggets. We're not dumb.


No one has explained just why the price gets bumped to $150 to start the auctions off? @greenpointseeds ?


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 29, 2018)

The time reset for the price drop in the auction is 10 minutes now instead of 20 minutes like it usually is, so the price drops faster...


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jus seemed kinda shady. To run a 40% sale then to jack up the price 40% I mean I know alot of us are potheads. But when it comes to cash,seeds, and nuggets. We're not dumb.


The only prices that went up were auction items. If you paid 40% more for an auction item then you paid for your impatience.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 29, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> The time reset for the price drop in the auction is 10 minutes now instead of 20 minutes like it usually is, so the price drops faster...


With the price increase and since the price drop decreases the lower it gets, it takes almost the same amount of time to drop to $35. $35 is about the price everything except for Copper Chem was consistently selling for on auction last week. Seriously, almost everything you could get for <$40 pretty easily. (Buying full price packs? Feels bad man). 

I don’t know how anyone can defend this pretend price increase. It’s whole purpose it to fool those unfamiliar with the site into thinking they’re getting a better deal than they are. It’s shady shit. Pure and simple. Thankfully most people aren’t falling for it. Although I think I did see some Tomahawk packs going for ridiculously high prices.


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> With the price increase and since the price drop decreases the lower it gets, it takes almost the same amount of time to drop to $35. $35 is about the price everything except for Copper Chem was consistently selling for on auction last week. Seriously, almost everything you could get for <$40 pretty easily. (Buying full price packs? Feels bad man).
> 
> I don’t know how anyone can defend this pretend price increase. It’s whole purpose it to fool those unfamiliar with the site into thinking they’re getting a better deal than they are. It’s shady shit. Pure and simple. Thankfully most people aren’t falling for it. Although I think I did see some Tomahawk packs going for ridiculously high prices.


Maybe seeds that go into reverse auction should be exempt from the sale and start at $89. Seems like people are getting confused. I mean I've seen seeds at reverse auction that were 60% off original price (before sale).


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> No one has explained just why the price gets bumped to $150 to start the auctions off? @greenpointseeds ?


I don't have an explanation for ya unfortunately. I just know that it was changed and that this is how it is now. 

The prices are now dropping every 10 minutes (instead of every 20).

That's about all I know. Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Maybe seeds that go into reverse auction should be exempt from the sale and start at $89. Seems like people are getting confused. I mean I've seen seeds at reverse auction that were 60% off original price (before sale).


There is no sale anymore. Reverse auction are still starting at $150. 

Even when the sale was going on, it did not work on reverse auction packs.


----------



## whytewidow (May 29, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> The only prices that went up were auction items. If you paid 40% more for an auction item then you paid for your impatience.


Not me dude. I get my stuff for shipping costs. I have never paid retail EVER..... out of almost 30 packs. The most I've paid is 50ish for the bunk s1's. So I'm pretty sure I have patience like a rock.

Edit: In the last 5 days I've gotten 2 packs LVTK, 1 pack of pebble pusher, and a pack of sundae stallion for a total of $14.21 to my door.


----------



## sourgummy (May 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Not sure I like the sound of this. I'm about to pop 18 of these.


Well I only grew one out and I bet there is fire in those with you popping 18. Mainly the flower time that is off putting to me. It will go 10 full weeks possibly a little more I bet after seeing still more new side growth pushing out. Also, just barely got hair die off on the buds that started on Day 57. Now the trichomes look more ripe than the hairs would appear, but still it needs a good bit to ripen.


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not me dude. I get my stuff for shipping costs. I have never paid retail EVER..... out of almost 30 packs. The most I've paid is 50ish for the bunk s1's. So I'm pretty sure I have patience like a rock.Edit: In the last 5 days I've gotten 2 packs LVTK, 1 pack of pebble pusher, and a pack of sundae stallion for a total of $14.21 to my door.


I've never seen any of those at reverse auction


----------



## yimbeans (May 29, 2018)

I got a freebie tester pack, they sent me Sky Warden in error, was supposed to be Chickasaw cooler... Beggars can't be choosers though...free is noice!


----------



## whytewidow (May 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've never seen any of those at reverse auction


I didn't buy them at auction


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I feel the same way as you


They have a crazy selection of unheard of strains by me, but they're all regs... I don't know anything about pheno hunting so it would be a waste of time for me... I have a jar of a bunch of unknown seeds,if I wanted to do that I'd just throw some seeds in some pots and drive myself insane trying to figure out how to do it... No thanks, give me fems and autos!!!


----------



## klx (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> They have a crazy selection of unheard of strains by me, but they're all regs... I don't know anything about pheno hunting so it would be a waste of time for me... I have a jar of a bunch of unknown seeds,if I wanted to do that I'd just throw some seeds in some pots and drive myself insane trying to figure out how to do it... No thanks, give me fems and autos!!!


Pheno hunting is the same if they are fems or regs. It is just choosing the best plant that you like to clone and keep. The only difference with buying regs is you need to pull the males if you are just wanting sensi. And its VERY obvious which plants are males once you put them into flower.


----------



## main cola (May 29, 2018)

Tennessee Kush #2 ..put her into flower


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> They have a crazy selection of unheard of strains by me, but they're all regs... I don't know anything about pheno hunting so it would be a waste of time for me... I have a jar of a bunch of unknown seeds,if I wanted to do that I'd just throw some seeds in some pots and drive myself insane trying to figure out how to do it... No thanks, give me fems and autos!!!



That's the whole point brudda........you're getting 2 possibly 3 different plants from the same stock.

You could get one from the momma side,or one from the daddy side or one of equal mix of the momma and daddy together.

No hunt involved if ya just wanna grow.You'll find your keepers and throw aways.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female?


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


Sorry to bother you, but what brand LED's do you use? Thanks.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> That's the whole point brudda........you're getting 2 possibly 3 different plants from the same stock.
> 
> You could get one from the momma side,or one from the daddy side or one of equal mix of the momma and daddy together.
> 
> No hunt involved if ya just wanna grow.You'll find your keepers and throw aways.


You should have been a car salesman...


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> They have a crazy selection of unheard of strains by me, but they're all regs... I don't know anything about pheno hunting so it would be a waste of time for me... I have a jar of a bunch of unknown seeds,if I wanted to do that I'd just throw some seeds in some pots and drive myself insane trying to figure out how to do it... No thanks, give me fems and autos!!!


All pheno hunting is, is simply picking your favorite plant. No skills needed, take clones, keep the winner clone.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293





Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


that plant looks stressed TF out,how often do you water it?


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


There's a chance that plant is already mature enough to be showing sex, look for the pre flowers.


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


Most plants will show preflowers before 41 days regardless of light cycle. If you look close you should be able to tell if its male or female. If not, heckin flower it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


Have you checked with magnification? It only takes 1 pussy hair...


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Here is a reg... Its about 41 days from seed... Should I 12/12 it now to find out if it is male or female? View attachment 4143293


Hard to tell how large your space is, but it looks like you’re going to be running out of space even if you flower right now.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Sorry to bother you, but what brand LED's do you use? Thanks.


Hahahaha!!! I knew someone would ask... It is a Roleadro upgraded led full spectrum 300w,but really pulling 125-150 from the wall... Supposed to be equal to the Cree cxb3070 3000k, I guess cause it only uses white light. I wonder how it would affect my plants if i added this with my qb288? Hmmmmm... Oh yeah, made by galaxy hydro...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hard to tell how large your space is, but it looks like you’re going to be running out of space even if you flower right now.


I was thinking the same thing. 
Maybe he moves it to a new spot for flowering???


----------



## Heisengrow (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> Most plants will show preflowers before 41 days regardless of light cycle. If you look close you should be able to tell if its male or female. If not, heckin flower it.


I can see what looks like male parts from that pic.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> that plant looks stressed TF out,how often do you water it?


3-4 days... The soil gets dry faster than I'd like it to... This plant is the only one that has never had a problem... This one and my baby auto skunk... The came up at the same time...


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I can see what looks like male parts from that pic.


Agree, but.. I still want to believe... for his sake.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing.
> Maybe he moves it to a new spot for flowering???


No room... Autos only in the big house... I might have to put it outside and let it do what it will... Don't want to, but I may have to...


----------



## greenpointseeds (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Hahahaha!!! I knew someone would ask... It is a Roleadro upgraded led full spectrum 300w,but really pulling 125-150 from the wall... Supposed to be equal to the Cree cxb3070 3000k, I guess cause it only uses white light. I wonder how it would affect my plants if i added this with my qb288? Hmmmmm...


Thank for the information  Thanks Man.


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

@Frank Nitty 
personally at 41 days, I like to be 21 days into flower. I generally have a small space to work with and I start all my plants at 12/12 from seed. I would think for your space and light this method could work for you also.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> that plant looks stressed TF out,how often do you water it?


I had just watered it before I took the picture...


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

@Frank Nitty Ot definitely looks like their are preflowers. Take a closer pic of them (node region) and post it.


----------



## vertnugs (May 29, 2018)

The cola closest to the right side wall looks...............sexish


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> @Frank Nitty Ot definitely looks like their are preflowers. Take a closer pic of them (node region) and post it.


 How's that?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

There's another


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Closest thing I can make out is here, looks male. still not 100%


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> @Frank Nitty
> personally at 41 days, I like to be 21 days into flower. I generally have a small space to work with and I start all my plants at 12/12 from seed. I would think for your space and light this method could work for you also.


Im a rookie dude, especially when it comes to the regs... I've been dealing with autos...


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Im a rookie dude, especially when it comes to the regs... I've been dealing with autos... View attachment 4143315 View attachment 4143315 View attachment 4143317


Looks like you are doing great for being a rookie. we all gotta start somewhere. I gave up auto's a while ago when I was let down by them too many times. I can't be convinced to ever crack another autoflower seed. Keep it up, looks like you are doing well, I highly recommend regs over autos.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> Closest thing I can make out is here, looks male. still not 100%
> View attachment 4143314
> View attachment 4143316


Yeah a bit too small to tell by picture but it does look tear drop shaped which points to female, still with what I see I can't tell for sure from these pics.
I would flip to flower and start tying down branches to fill the entire area. Because if that light is topped out now you'll be very lucky if you don't run out of room.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> How's that?
> View attachment 4143309


Look up in the top nodes,guarantee you'll see preflowers.if you cant find any hairs on that plant dollars to donuts it's a boy


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Look up in the top nodes,guarantee you'll see preflowers.if you cant find any hairs on that plant dollars to donuts it's a boy


It looks like I see what you're talking about... I want to say that it's a girl, cause I don't see any balls anywhere, I know that much about what im looking for, and those i dont want to see,so I'm hopeful!!!


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It looks like I see what you're talking about... I want to say that it's a girl, cause I don't see any balls anywhere, I know that much about what im looking for, and those i dont want to see,so I'm hopeful!!!


Do you see any white glowing hairs? Look closely


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> It looks like I see what you're talking about... I want to say that it's a girl, cause I don't see any balls anywhere, I know that much about what im looking for, and those i dont want to see,so I'm hopeful!!!


Look for something like this. The two hairs, is what you want to see, for female.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah a bit too small to tell by picture but it does look tear drop shaped which points to female, still with what I see I can't tell for sure from these pics.
> I would flip to flower and start tying down branches to fill the entire area. Because if that light is topped out now you'll be very lucky if you don't run out of room.


Yeah I know... I've got something in the garage that I'm thinking about converting...


NugHeuser said:


> Yeah a bit too small to tell by picture but it does look tear drop shaped which points to female, still with what I see I can't tell for sure from these pics.
> I would flip to flower and start tying down branches to fill the entire area. Because if that light is topped out now you'll be very lucky if you don't run out of room.


36x22x53... Just have to line it with mylar, and put lights in it... Couple of qbs will fit quite nicely in there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah a bit too small to tell by picture but it does look tear drop shaped which points to female, still with what I see I can't tell for sure from these pics.
> I would flip to flower and start tying down branches to fill the entire area. Because if that light is topped out now you'll be very lucky if you don't run out of room.


Will do that right away, sir!!!


----------



## BloomFielder (May 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Any distinct smells?


GG4 sprayed w chemical cleaner. all i get, its very strong chem smelling and all gg4 for sure.
Raindances' rotten dead bod meaty fuel pine gas, overpowers most of the rooms stench, so its hard to distinguish other plants distinctive terps sorrounding it otherwise.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 29, 2018)

I started to transplant the banana S1's yesterday. They have no root system. Junk! Not gonna waste my time with them. It's a damn shame this happened to everyone that bought the S1's.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 29, 2018)

THT said:


> Closest thing I can make out is here, looks male. still not 100%


I believe you have a male there. Sorry.


----------



## THT (May 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I believe you have a male there. Sorry.


sorry was reposting the OP's pic, not mine thankfully lol


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Look for something like this. The two hairs, is what you want to see, for female.View attachment 4143328


 I'm not seeing anything that looks like that anywhere on this plant... Im about to repot it and put it outside... I have 2 pineapple slick fem seeds that are ready to go to the dirt... I won't have to worry about what they are... I hate seeing plants come up and end up being not what I want... I had 2 og kush plants that I took from seed and they both turned out to be male...frustrating...


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 29, 2018)

Plant more seeds


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I believe you have a male there. Sorry.


I believe so too... Oh well, carry on with the real deal, my autos!!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Plant more seeds


Done!!!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Plant more seeds


This is the correct answer.


----------



## Heisengrow (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I'm not seeing anything that looks like that anywhere on this plant... Im about to repot it and put it outside... I have 2 pineapple slick fem seeds that are ready to go to the dirt... I won't have to worry about what they are... I hate seeing plants come up and end up being not what I want... I had 2 og kush plants that I took from seed and they both turned out to be male...frustrating...


If your limited on space like some growers are, fems might be a better option for you cous,There are alot of good fem strains out there.Not trying to turn u off greenpoint but it sucks when you dont have much room and end up wasting 41 days on a male.That sucks.


----------



## tman42 (May 29, 2018)

Three out of four Bounty Hunters are up and the other should be there tomorrow (the one in the middle is a Western Wizard I just put in yesterday).
 

Three of the four Western Wizards are doing good but the fourth one is dead. It just didn't put out any more roots like the others after getting transplanted and so I put another one into a root riot cube yesterday.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If your limited on space like some growers are, fems might be a better option for you cous,There are alot of good fem strains out there.Not trying to turn u off greenpoint but it sucks when you dont have much room and end up wasting 41 days on a male.That sucks.


Also valid.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I started to transplant the banana S1's yesterday. They have no root system. Junk! Not gonna waste my time with them. It's a damn shame this happened to everyone that bought the S1's.


Yep. The time wasted is the hardest part. 
I got 3 out of 11 females and 6 that still needed a couple weeks to show but I ended up just chopping them. My 8x4 should be full but it'll have to wait a few more weeks for the GP regs I popped a couple weeks ago. 

Day 12 flower
 

Not even wanting to put the attention into them, one's still in a 1g pot. They smell like grass on the stem rub. 

I'll be watching them very closely and if I see one nanner the plant is gone. They will be sharing a tent with a bunch of the wild west series seedlings that I have going in veg.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 29, 2018)

The others took longer than that... 80 something...


----------



## Heisengrow (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> The others took longer than that... 80 something...


One thing i did when i had limited space was i would veg the plants long enough to get a couple good cuts off them and put the cuts in the cloner,I would put the mother plants under 12/12 and figure out sex.By time they started showing sex the cuts would be rooted than i would throw away all the males and the cuts that were female would go straight into hydro.Some guys will put the cuts under 12/12 but it seemed to always stress my cuts and sometimes cut dont grow fast enough to flower but you can do it either way.You could have taken a cut from that plant 4 weeks ago and put it in a cloner under 12/12,At least you would know what u have.


----------



## Lurpin (May 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> One thing i did when i had limited space was i would veg the plants long enough to get a couple good cuts off them and put the cuts in the cloner,I would put the mother plants under 12/12 and figure out sex.By time they started showing sex the cuts would be rooted than i would throw away all the males and the cuts that were female would go straight into hydro.Some guys will put the cuts under 12/12 but it seemed to always stress my cuts and sometimes cut dont grow fast enough to flower but you can do it either way.You could have taken a cut from that plant 4 weeks ago and put it in a cloner under 12/12,At least you would know what u have.


This is exactly how I do it if they aren't showing by the time I want to flip them. I haven't kept a mother in years though... I once had og kush #18 that I grew as a mother for at least 4 years. She got so woody I had to put her out. That's when I stopped using mothers.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Not sure I like the sound of this. I'm about to pop 18 of these.


I agree that is really disappointing.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 29, 2018)

I have one of the S1's I let grow. So far it has a really strong sweet skunk stem rub. Sadly I am thinking it will be a male in which case chop chop. I can handle a mystery female but have no need for a mystery male. I have to hope a couple of the headband x long bottom leaf's I put down at the same time are female.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 29, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I agree that is really disappointing.


It' only one plant though...
And its actually the first real negative I've heard about the lvtk


----------



## Amos Otis (May 29, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I believe so too... Oh well, carry on with the real deal, my autos!!!


You're joking, right?


----------



## Lurpin (May 30, 2018)

super stoned, so I made pizza.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Tennessee Kush #2 ..put her into flowerView attachment 4143283 View attachment 4143284


Nice


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You're joking, right?


No, I am not... What I mean is that right now that is what is real to me. Im not having any luck with regs right now and I have autos that are growing and i know what they are. No need to guess...


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 30, 2018)

Fems are better then auto's for your situation IMHO. Good luck how ever you do it!


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ive run a few but currently running hydrogardens chem gro 420
> Nothing speacial so far i like it but.only.the qst run so far.
> 
> Its cheap , its clear.
> ...


Im trying out Mega Crop for the first time in my rdwc. 2 weeks into flower and can see the good with it but am not sure how they are going to finish with such a high Nitrogen level. Going to use a bloom boost to help the ratios at the end but almost 10% N the last few weeks is much higher than I'd like to be. Shits convienant though. Thinking of using MC through week 4 of flowering then switching to 4-20 for the rest in the next cycle.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2018)

Had the boy bomb over a year ago across several lines and breeders, just pissy luck and growing more polyhybreed plants but even some of my old reliable crosses. Emotionally devastating and draining. I planted all the seeds I could and hurried a couple Hybernates into flower. I try to stay just comfortably ahead of me and mines' needs.

Plant more seeds!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Received an order from my nuggets I was reimbursed for from GPS. Very happy my money is safe with these guys it seems no matter what.
> 
> Don't order from these people:
> 
> ...


I sent a $100 "feeler" order in April. His prices were too good to be true. Havent recieved any correspondence since. I was going to drop an order much like yours if he came through on this one. He has now taken all his strains off the website. Pretty much kissing that $100 goodbye but it would be much harder to swallow at 8x that.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Received an order from my nuggets I was reimbursed for from GPS. Very happy my money is safe with these guys it seems no matter what.
> 
> Don't order from these people:
> 
> ...


When did you put your order in?


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Hey all. I wanted to share my Greenpoint experience so far. I discovered Greenpoint because of the low prices and the credit card processing. Then I got addicted to the auctions. I bought so many because so many folks in this thread said that Greenpoint is quality--and I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.

I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month, and without a doubt-- it is the best smoke I have ever grown, and some of the best I have ever had in my life. I am a weed snob and live in Los Angeles and for years have taken pride in finding the best bud at the dispensaries. Greenpoint is better. Don't take my word for it--my friends who also shop dispensaries say that Greenpoint is "better than top shelf" and "better than anything at the shop!"

How much Star Dawg is too much? IMHO, there is no such thing. I have smoked 19 Greenpoint strains and each strain has unique high and flavor. The Star Dawg is always present--its like adding banana to a smoothie. You can always taste the different flavors that the banana is mixed with, but the banana flavor is always there. Star Dawg is the same. And for me, it checks all the boxes. Great head buzz and body high. 

The strains I have smoked are Bandit Breath, Blizzard Bush, Bodega Bubblegum, Boomtown, Cookies n Chem, Copper Chem, Cowboy Kush, Deputy, Doc Holiday, Eagle Scout, Evergreen, Hibernate, Iron Horse, Jelly Pie, Maverick, Night Rider, Pioneer Kush, Raindance, and Sky Dwellar. My favorite strain is Maverick followed closely by Copper Chem, Boomtown and Doc Holiday. My girl's favorites are Iron Horse, Raindance and Jelly Pie. And another friend says Night Rider and Cowboy Kush are her favs. So basically everyone loves the Greenpoint weed. Its better than dispensary weed and each person has different favorites.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hey all. I wanted to share my Greenpoint experience so far. I discovered Greenpoint because of the low prices and the credit card processing. Then I got addicted to the auctions. I bought so many because so many folks in this thread said that Greenpoint is quality--and I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.
> 
> I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month, and without a doubt-- it is the best smoke I have ever grown, and some of the best I have ever had in my life. I am a weed snob and live in Los Angeles and for years have taken pride in finding the best bud at the dispensaries. Greenpoint is better. Don't take my word for it--my friends who also shop dispensaries say that Greenpoint is "better than top shelf" and "better than anything at the shop!"
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any reviews on maverick but it was one of the first packs I bought. What do you like about it? 
Maybe it will get bumped up the list...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I hope that' not standard for lvtk Im doing it outdoor this year in Aussie sun she' gonna be in the ground to grow as she pleases


I am about to run a bunch of those and triple nova will post results. Ran into a few hiccups building a new room for them trying to resolve.



LrnLvGrw said:


> When did you put your order in?


March 16th I placed my order. In that time I have received multiple orders from GPS within 4 or 5 days of placing the order. Still one of the best seedbanks when it comes to logistics I have dealt with. I got an email this morning from these people finally saying they had no emails from me. Replied with screenshots of 10-15 4+ were sent to contact on the web page 10+ directly to the person who is now all the sudden speaking to me again.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hey all. I wanted to share my Greenpoint experience so far. I discovered Greenpoint because of the low prices and the credit card processing. Then I got addicted to the auctions. I bought so many because so many folks in this thread said that Greenpoint is quality--and I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.
> 
> I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month, and without a doubt-- it is the best smoke I have ever grown, and some of the best I have ever had in my life. I am a weed snob and live in Los Angeles and for years have taken pride in finding the best bud at the dispensaries. Greenpoint is better. Don't take my word for it--my friends who also shop dispensaries say that Greenpoint is "better than top shelf" and "better than anything at the shop!"
> 
> ...


I've been debating popping some maverick soon. Any pics of them? What kind of phenos did you get from them? Hoping to find a Goji pheno myself.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am about to run a bunch of those and triple nova will post results. Ran into a few hiccups building a new room for them trying to resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> March 16th I placed my order. In that time I have received multiple orders from GPS within 4 or 5 days of placing the order. Still one of the best seedbanks when it comes to logistics I have dealt with. I got an email this morning from these people finally saying they had no emails from me. Replied with screenshots of 10-15 4+ were sent to contact on the web page 10+ directly to the person who is now all the sudden speaking to me again.


Dude is a douche There is no getting around that Hope they come right with the situation


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Maverick was 10/10 flavor and effect. A one-hit wonder that will get you lit after a single hit. But it tastes so good you just _want_ to keep smoking more.

Sorry, no pics.


----------



## vertnugs (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Maverick was 10/10 flavor and effect. A one-hit wonder that will get you lit after a single hit. But it tastes so good you just _want_ to keep smoking more.
> 
> Sorry, no pics.



What were your thoughts on the blizzard bush?

So surprising there isn't more about it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Maverick was 10/10 flavor and effect. A one-hit wonder that will get you lit after a single hit. But it tastes so good you just _want_ to keep smoking more.
> 
> Sorry, no pics.


About as useful as some of the reviews on the Greenpoint site.


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

glo guy is silly, only taking cash. guess he pissed 2 many people off! no way am i sending him cash lol


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

making my own orangetree atm...


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

24k x O.V. og


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 30, 2018)

Did a little photo shoot with the SDK, but i can't decide which one to enter in the photo contest next month. This is her at 70 days, decided to cut her down.


----------



## vertnugs (May 30, 2018)

I dig the 3rd pic SD.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (May 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did a little photo shoot with the SDK, but i can't decide which one to enter in the photo contest next month. This is her at 70 days, decided to cut her down.
> View attachment 4143559
> View attachment 4143555 View attachment 4143556 View attachment 4143557


All very nice photos, Drifter. Great job on the grow and photography. If asking for a favorite pic, mine is number 3.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month..........
> I have smoked 19 Greenpoint strains and each strain has unique high and flavor..


You finished 19 strains? 

How many of each did you pop? 

Are you basically sampling a strain twice per month? [38 days]


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 30, 2018)

Damn drifter, that is some real quality flower!! Love the calyxes on that lady, super sexy nugs!! I like your first and last pic u loaded, but that’s winner genetics and a stellar greenthumb, shines thru all the pics. Great job on the beautiful harvest! Keep us updated after the cure!!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Spondylo! Was asking for some help from the riu community. I'm digging 3 as well. I wish the 1st turned out better but I was having a hard time getting the frost to show.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for the awesome complements dawgfunk! Those are good choices! Man this is gonna be a tuff one to choose.


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks Spondylo! Was asking for some help from the riu community. I'm digging 3 as well. I wish the 1st turned out better but I was having a hard time getting the frost to show.


They all look delicious! They all look beautiful and #3 is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

like the 2nd one, 3rd is next. good shots! 3rd looks like a budpop


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You finished 19 strains?
> 
> How many of each did you pop?
> 
> Are you basically sampling a strain twice per month? [38 days]


Yup, got a perpetual set-up going. Only pop 2 or 3 of each strain at a time. Results in a totally uneven canopy, but the motivation was we that really wanted to sample as much Greenpoint gear as soon as possible.

Gotta admit, I was worried that Greenpoint might be bunk and all the seeds I bought at the auctions I might not like. But I am super pleased the opposite turned out.

Literally every Greenpoint strain I've grown is worth smoking. And growing again. I prefer heavy OG indicas, but even the Greenpoint sativas have been devastating.

Just sampled Blizzard Bush last night first bowl after drying but before cure. I enjoyed it. Good flavor and nice sedating mellow high. I had 2 girls with 2 distinct pheno's. The first had huge nugs covered in crystals. The other has thinner buds but also crystal covered. Both were flipped to flower at 5 inches tall. Haven't weighed it but guessing got 3/4 oz from the first plant.


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Yup, got a perpetual set-up going. Only pop 2 or 3 of each strain at a time. Results in a totally uneven canopy, but the motivation was we that really wanted to sample as much Greenpoint gear as soon as possible.
> 
> Gotta admit, I was worried that Greenpoint might be bunk and all the seeds I bought at the auctions I might not like. But I am super pleased the opposite turned out.
> 
> ...


Could you elaborate a bit more on the maverick? What kind of smells and tastes did you get from her? What kind of stretch did you get? Multiple distinct phenos?


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Germ rate was 100% and seedlings went 2/3 girls on Maverick. Both got topped and a few weeks of veg. Someone mentioned a few weeks ago that Greenpoint seems to be very ph sensitive, and it seems to be true. My problem was not with feeding, but when I sprayed with neem oil (I didn't measure at the time but guessing the ph was 7.5 or higher), and when I sprayed the plants almost all the Greenpoint plants got severely burned. They got burned a few times before I realized what was happening, and the Mavericks took the worst of it. Literally lost most of their leaves at the start of flower. So I stuck them in the back corner of the tent with the weakest light and just finished flower to see how they turned out. Yield wasn't great, under an oz on each plant. So they struggled and the bud yield wasn't high but the quality was superb. I'm sure with better treatment the yield would be even better. Both phonos were similar in growth and structure but one was a little more potent and tasty--it packed a little more bang to the punch. Not much stretch on mine. Mine liked to stay bushy.

As for taste and smell, I wish I were better at being able to describe it. I like funky/OG gas smells and the Maverick stood out both in taste and smell. Wish I had some more to refresh the memory and give you a better description.

Is the 311 in your name for the band? Also a big fan of 311!


----------



## ReefRider311 (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Germ rate was 100% and seedlings went 2/3 girls on Maverick. Both got topped and a few weeks of veg. Someone mentioned a few weeks ago that Greenpoint seems to be very ph sensitive, and it seems to be true. My problem was not with feeding, but when I sprayed with neem oil (I didn't measure at the time but guessing the ph was 7.5 or higher), and when I sprayed the plants almost all the Greenpoint plants got severely burned. They got burned a few times before I realized what was happening, and the Mavericks took the worst of it. Literally lost most of their leaves at the start of flower. So I stuck them in the back corner of the tent with the weakest light and just finished flower to see how they turned out. Yield wasn't great, under an oz on each plant. So they struggled and the bud yield wasn't high but the quality was superb. I'm sure with better treatment the yield would be even better. Both phonos were similar in growth and structure but one was a little more potent and tasty--it packed a little more bang to the punch. Not much stretch on mine. Mine liked to stay bushy.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I wish I were better at being able to describe it. I like funky/OG gas smells and the Maverick stood out both in taste and smell. Wish I had some more to refresh the memory and give you a better description.
> 
> Is the 311 in your name for the band? Also a big fan of 311!


Thanks for the info. Yep big 311 fan here too. Just saw them in Vegas for 311 day a few months ago. It was a good time, and my first visit to a legal state so that was pretty dope.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Germ rate was 100% and seedlings went 2/3 girls on Maverick. Both got topped and a few weeks of veg. Someone mentioned a few weeks ago that Greenpoint seems to be very ph sensitive, and it seems to be true. My problem was not with feeding, but when I sprayed with neem oil (I didn't measure at the time but guessing the ph was 7.5 or higher), and when I sprayed the plants almost all the Greenpoint plants got severely burned. They got burned a few times before I realized what was happening, and the Mavericks took the worst of it. Literally lost most of their leaves at the start of flower. So I stuck them in the back corner of the tent with the weakest light and just finished flower to see how they turned out. Yield wasn't great, under an oz on each plant. So they struggled and the bud yield wasn't high but the quality was superb. I'm sure with better treatment the yield would be even better. Both phonos were similar in growth and structure but one was a little more potent and tasty--it packed a little more bang to the punch. Not much stretch on mine. Mine liked to stay bushy.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I wish I were better at being able to describe it. I like funky/OG gas smells and the Maverick stood out both in taste and smell. Wish I had some more to refresh the memory and give you a better description.
> 
> Is the 311 in your name for the band? Also a big fan of 311!


I recently made the same mistake with neem oil and my plants aren't happy about it. 
Must have mixed it a little stronger than usual... 

New growth is a little fried but I think they'll be fine.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did a little photo shoot with the SDK, but i can't decide which one to enter in the photo contest next month. This is her at 70 days, decided to cut her down.
> View attachment 4143559
> View attachment 4143555 View attachment 4143556 View attachment 4143557


Looks good , I like this pic


----------



## NugHeuser (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I recently made the same mistake with neem oil and my plants aren't happy about it.
> Must have mixed it a little stronger than usual...
> 
> New growth is a little fried but I think they'll be fine.





growslut said:


> Germ rate was 100% and seedlings went 2/3 girls on Maverick. Both got topped and a few weeks of veg. Someone mentioned a few weeks ago that Greenpoint seems to be very ph sensitive, and it seems to be true. My problem was not with feeding, but when I sprayed with neem oil (I didn't measure at the time but guessing the ph was 7.5 or higher), and when I sprayed the plants almost all the Greenpoint plants got severely burned. They got burned a few times before I realized what was happening, and the Mavericks took the worst of it. Literally lost most of their leaves at the start of flower. So I stuck them in the back corner of the tent with the weakest light and just finished flower to see how they turned out. Yield wasn't great, under an oz on each plant. So they struggled and the bud yield wasn't high but the quality was superb. I'm sure with better treatment the yield would be even better. Both phonos were similar in growth and structure but one was a little more potent and tasty--it packed a little more bang to the punch. Not much stretch on mine. Mine liked to stay bushy.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I wish I were better at being able to describe it. I like funky/OG gas smells and the Maverick stood out both in taste and smell. Wish I had some more to refresh the memory and give you a better description.
> 
> Is the 311 in your name for the band? Also a big fan of 311!


What is your guys mixing ratio's? I've mixed mine 2 tablespoons to a gallon without issues but I also either pull mine out of direct light or raise my lights several feet. 

I have burnt the shit out of them spraying essential oils with lights on though, in hindsight the oil takes longer to evaporate than most other stuff and probably magnifies much more intensely.


----------



## Lurpin (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Germ rate was 100% and seedlings went 2/3 girls on Maverick. Both got topped and a few weeks of veg. Someone mentioned a few weeks ago that Greenpoint seems to be very ph sensitive, and it seems to be true. My problem was not with feeding, but when I sprayed with neem oil (I didn't measure at the time but guessing the ph was 7.5 or higher), and when I sprayed the plants almost all the Greenpoint plants got severely burned. They got burned a few times before I realized what was happening, and the Mavericks took the worst of it. Literally lost most of their leaves at the start of flower. So I stuck them in the back corner of the tent with the weakest light and just finished flower to see how they turned out. Yield wasn't great, under an oz on each plant. So they struggled and the bud yield wasn't high but the quality was superb. I'm sure with better treatment the yield would be even better. Both phonos were similar in growth and structure but one was a little more potent and tasty--it packed a little more bang to the punch. Not much stretch on mine. Mine liked to stay bushy.
> 
> As for taste and smell, I wish I were better at being able to describe it. I like funky/OG gas smells and the Maverick stood out both in taste and smell. Wish I had some more to refresh the memory and give you a better description.
> 
> Is the 311 in your name for the band? Also a big fan of 311!


I'm growing Sundance and I haven't noticed any PH fragility. I keep my PH at 6 usually, but I had to ignore my room for 3 days and it got down to 5.3 and my seedlings look very happy still.

It seems like everyone in here uses neem oil. I stopped that when I stopped being organic. I can't stand the smell or the residue it leaves on the plant. I just use commercial grade spinosad from dow chemicals. The littlest amount kills everything and most of the time I don't even need to spray my plants and they grow outside in the tropics. The bugs just stay away. I also put spinosad in my reservoir sometimes during veg to kill whatever might be in my tray or grow medium.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> What is your guys mixing ratio's? I've mixed mine 2 tablespoons to a gallon without issues but I also either pull mine out of direct light or raise my lights several feet.
> 
> I have burnt the shit out of them spraying essential oils with lights on though, in hindsight the oil takes longer to evaporate than most other stuff and probably magnifies much more intensely.


I used 2 tablespoons because I wanted to wipe out some thrips that seem to have become resistant to spinosad. 
Normally I only use 1 tablespoon to prevent PM.


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2018)

Still think Neem oil and meal smell wonderful.


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

My neem mixing ratio is 3 teaspoons raw pressed neem + 1 teaspoon karanja + 1 tablespoon liquid seaweed nutes + yucca extract. I didn't used to ph it. My tap water comes out between 7.2-7.6 and think the oil takes it higher than that. I didn't used to ph the neem mix after a conversation with a tech from Sierra Naturals regarding SM-90, and that dude explained the higher ph helps kill fungus and that the high ph was on purpose. He recommended not lowering ph for best results. I assumed neem worked the same way and for a long time I didn't adjust ph. But because of the the problems with leaf burn I have recently been ph'ing the neem to 6.5 and the plants are not showing stress like they used to after the application.

I would recommend never spraying while the lights are on. At lights out, I take each plant outside and spray it there, then bring it back into the tent. It dries out overnight and no lights hit the oil.

fyi, Monterey and pre-packaged neem products do not work. The only stuff that works for me is raw pressed neem. I also use Spinosad in the yard when bugs get out of hand. It works great and kills everything for sure. I have never had to spray the tent with it because (so far) the neem has worked at keeping the bad bugs off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

Cranked out a batch of doobs this morning.


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Still think Neem oil and meal smell wonderful.


me too!

btw, I wanted to thank you for your posts HillBill. Your vape reports influenced many of my Greenpoint seed purchases


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Still think Neem oil and meal smell wonderful.


And they smell totally different, which is weird. 
Neem seed meal smells like chili powder.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did a little photo shoot with the SDK, but i can't decide which one to enter in the photo contest next month. This is her at 70 days, decided to cut her down.
> View attachment 4143559
> View attachment 4143555 View attachment 4143556 View attachment 4143557


That first picture looks almost identical to one of my phenotypes.


----------



## Lurpin (May 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That first picture looks almost identical to one of my phenotypes. View attachment 4143654


I love your SDK pics. How many packs did you buy to get the right pheno?


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hey all. I wanted to share my Greenpoint experience so far. I discovered Greenpoint because of the low prices and the credit card processing. Then I got addicted to the auctions. I bought so many because so many folks in this thread said that Greenpoint is quality--and I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.
> 
> I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month, and without a doubt-- it is the best smoke I have ever grown, and some of the best I have ever had in my life. I am a weed snob and live in Los Angeles and for years have taken pride in finding the best bud at the dispensaries. Greenpoint is better. Don't take my word for it--my friends who also shop dispensaries say that Greenpoint is "better than top shelf" and "better than anything at the shop!"
> 
> ...


Deep pockets


----------



## NugHeuser (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> I also use Spinosad in the yard when bugs get out of hand


Bugs as in skeeters and gnats??

Those are the worst I've ever seen them in my area this year!! If that's the case I'll spray my yard.

I went out to the river bottom this morning trying to get some holes dug for some outdoor plants and there was no chance in hell! Was repeatedly completely soaking myself in 40% deet bug spray plus holding a Thermacell up to the back of my neck.
Them bastards wern't even phased. When I finally got to the spot and had to stop walking they were flying up nostrils in my mouth, ears, eyes, wiping layers of them off my neck,,, took my bug spray and soaked my neck and upper body for a good 20 seconds then couldn't breath cause i bombed the air so badly. Had to take off b lining back out of the area. Then trying to wipe the skeeters out of my eyes got the deet in them and couldn't even see where I was walking.

Fucking madness.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I love your SDK pics. How many packs did you buy to get the right pheno?


I ran 5 seeds and got two keepers.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I ran 5 seeds and got two keepers.


How many females of those 5 seeds?


----------



## Lurpin (May 30, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Bugs as in skeeters and gnats??
> 
> Those are the worst I've ever seen them in my area this year!! If that's the case I'll spray my yard.
> 
> ...


Holy madness bugman I mean Batman


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Im trying out Mega Crop for the first time in my rdwc. 2 weeks into flower and can see the good with it but am not sure how they are going to finish with such a high Nitrogen level. Going to use a bloom boost to help the ratios at the end but almost 10% N the last few weeks is much higher than I'd like to be. Shits convienant though. Thinking of using MC through week 4 of flowering then switching to 4-20 for the rest in the next cycle.


I would be carful about the switching of nutes while in use.

I have done it other times

But the only time ive had root rot in almost 10 years was because i switched from 

RAW by npk to the 4 20 

I dont think the extra kelp and other biostims played well together.

Interestingly though the only one that got rot where ones that i used some bleach on to help sterilize the roots with the first res.....BIG MISTAKE 

it was great for the first 3 days smelled like the pool in my res lol but after 3 days the snot came around so i dumped flushed and reset with hydro guard.

After a week or 2 all was well 

But i dont think ill try bleach again mabey h202 

Anyways it might not happen to you just didnt want you to lose out if it does .

Just my 2


growslut said:


> Hey all. I wanted to share my Greenpoint experience so far. I discovered Greenpoint because of the low prices and the credit card processing. Then I got addicted to the auctions. I bought so many because so many folks in this thread said that Greenpoint is quality--and I just wanted to throw my opinion out there.
> 
> I've been smoking Greenpoint for the last month, and without a doubt-- it is the best smoke I have ever grown, and some of the best I have ever had in my life. I am a weed snob and live in Los Angeles and for years have taken pride in finding the best bud at the dispensaries. Greenpoint is better. Don't take my word for it--my friends who also shop dispensaries say that Greenpoint is "better than top shelf" and "better than anything at the shop!"
> 
> ...


You should be a spokes person 

Souned like one of those commercials on tv lol


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2018)

It seems there are a lot of real earthy, musky, organic living odors that are very fascinating until they are a bit too much at which point wrenching and gagging and dry heaves may overcome any coolness one thought they posessed. Just like that damn last word fucks with my dyslexic world. 

Black Gold f2 seems to be working well


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I recently made the same mistake with neem oil and my plants aren't happy about it.
> Must have mixed it a little stronger than usual...
> 
> New growth is a little fried but I think they'll be fine.


Beware guys you can do the same thing with pyretherenes of all types as well. I used little pyrethreum bombs in an emergency a few times and on one crop I ruined half the grow with same symptoms you guys had/have. I don't use chemicals at all anymore but for those that do don't ever bomb without very good ventilation and know your risking things regardless.


----------



## socaljoe (May 30, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You should be a spokes person
> 
> Souned like one of those commercials on tv lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 30, 2018)

All the good infomercial people have died from too much good coke ;\ That guy used to live near me. RIP.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Beware guys you can do the same thing with pyretherenes of all types as well. I used little pyrethreum bombs in an emergency a few times and on one crop I ruined half the grow with same symptoms you guys had/have. I don't use chemicals at all anymore but for those that do don't ever bomb without very good ventilation and know your risking things regardless.


Did that once, once (Johnny Dangerously anyone?) had everything in flower chopped but still had a bunch in veg and figured I really want to blast all the damn bugs (not just weed problem bugs) damn fleas from the dogs too so i bombed in the entire house, including basement. Figured won't hurt the veggers too bad, what a foolish thought that was, practically lost 75% of the girls including a couple I had for over 5 years  live and learn but if you can learn from others mistakes you are a step or two ahead. Be careful with the pesticides.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used 2 tablespoons because I wanted to wipe out some thrips that seem to have become resistant to spinosad.
> Normally I only use 1 tablespoon to prevent PM.


If it persists, try ordering some swarskii... They are super aggressive and a few sachets of them will take out a population of thrips no problem.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 30, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That first picture looks almost identical to one of my phenotypes. View attachment 4143654


I wish my pheno stacked up as good as yours Lubda! I still need to plant the rest of the pack. How long did you flower yours for? I have another pheno that looks like she can go up to 12 weeks.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I dig the 3rd pic SD.


Yep I was gonna say I like the second last pic and it's the 3rd pic anyway
So 3rd pic for me


----------



## ruby fruit (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cranked out a batch of doobs this morning.
> View attachment 4143644


Done the same last night but I call these jungle joints...5 different strains in the blunt is my prerequisite to be called a jungle joint  sour kush,red leicester,incredible bulk,sharksbreath and pineapple chunk were the 5.cant wait to do GPS jungle joints


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


----------



## dstroy (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


Cut them back, you never know what you’re gonna get until it’s done.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


Start pinching them back, or supercrop , or tie them down, I also will remove fans on the fastest branches to show them down and let light get to the lower branches to help them catch up .


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

Ok thanks so remove the bigger fans up top and let the bottoms do what they do? Sorry for the noon questions and thanks again for the help.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2018)

Just to add what the other dudes had to say (all good things)


If you need to hurry a strain up give it a full 24 hrs dark time followed by 12/12 a few times 

Should shave a few days at least


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

Ok cold smoke will try it


----------



## Cold$moke (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Ok thanks so remove the bigger fans up top and let the bottoms do what they do? Sorry for the noon questions and thanks again for the help.


Noon questions require noon answers 

Which ever tops are the fastset strip a few leaves of those ones

Personally i pull from the bottom to get rid of older leaves but pulling from the top would be fine to help slow them 

Or you can cut em back like the above said

Its in veg you can do what you want


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> How many females of those





Stoned Drifter said:


> I wish my pheno stacked up as good as yours Lubda! I still need to plant the rest of the pack. How long did you flower yours for? I have another pheno that looks like she can go up to 12 weeks.


Mine went 9 weeksish.


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

Ok can't really afford for them to get any wider got 25 3gal in a 4x4 tent. UsallUs not a problem I flower in a 5x10 and try to keep them fairly small (1-2oz) dried per plant. This way allows me to run more of the entirely too many Greenpoint seeds I have lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 30, 2018)

@Stoned Drifter 
Have you seen the GPS site? 
Under SDK? 
Congrats


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Ok can't really afford for them to get any wider got 25 3gal in a 4x4 tent. UsallUs not a problem I flower in a 5x10 and try to keep them fairly small (1-2oz) dried per plant. This way allows me to run more of the entirely too many Greenpoint seeds I have lol.


Just keep an even canopy 
This will make for fast work


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

Lol will do


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> How many females of those 5 seeds?


I got 5 females. Two were keepers, one got too much light and was very leafy. The last two were hermies and were culled.


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Sorry to bother you, but what brand LED's do you use? Thanks.


I have a qb288 also for my tent


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

switch em early in your veg tent in an emergency. clones will have to wait to come into veg tent. hopefully u have extra clone room if need be


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Stoned Drifter
> Have you seen the GPS site?
> Under SDK?
> Congrats


Sick! Thanks!


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

THT said:


> Agree, but.. I still want to believe... for his sake.


Thanks for the support dude!!! Especially when I have no idea what I'm doing... Im just freestyling this shit... Trying to imitate what I see and hear from the real growers...


----------



## Frank Nitty (May 30, 2018)

They say that imitation is the best form of flattery


----------



## whytewidow (May 30, 2018)

Just dropped LVTK in an aqua/h2o2 solution. It sank immediately.


----------



## whytewidow (May 30, 2018)

Obs x mimosa seed run=total bust. 24 decent looking seeds. Pollen just didn' take. But I only dusted once.


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


Hey Keyown you could trim them like others have suggested. Or you could take clippings for clones and then you have time to regrow. 

Or, what you might want to try is changing the timers in your veg tent to a flower schedule. That way you can start the plants flowering, and then just move them to the full-time flower tent once the diesels are done


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Wow Nugheuser sounds like you got a mosquito jungle!

In this area of Socal there aren't many mosquitos but there are a bugs that like to chomp on plants like aphids, thrips, white flies, slugs, grubs, and especially ear worms have been causing all kinds of problems this year. Fortunately there is also a healthy amount of beneficial bugs like praying mantis', ladybugs and lacewings.

I kidnapped a couple of praying mantis from the yard and put them inside in the tent. They do a good job keeping the bugs down but I didn't realize they would be so territorial. They seem to find one plant and make it there home--for weeks at a time. I've only got 2 mantis's and they don't travel around the tent as much as I'd hoped.

Then last week I noticed thousands of tiny mites running along the edge of the plant containers inside my flower tent. Its got me concerned but they are fast moving and my understanding is that means they are likely good mites that feed on fungus knats--which I also have constant problems with. I've been keeping an eye on the plants and so far no signs of damage to the plants.

I'm terrified of getting broad or spider mites


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Wow Nugheuser sounds like you got a mosquito jungle!
> 
> In this area of Socal there aren't many mosquitos but there are a bugs that like to chomp on plants like aphids, thrips, white flies, slugs, grubs, and especially ear worms have been causing all kinds of problems this year. Fortunately there is also a healthy amount of beneficial bugs like praying mantis', ladybugs and lacewings.
> 
> ...


You might have springtails, which are harmless. 
I get them from fresh worm castings.


----------



## growslut (May 30, 2018)

Thanks Chunky. I'll have to look into springtails. I also add worm castings so maybe, but the guys on the rim appeared more circular than elongated. But they were tiny like specs of dust so maybe its hard to see

currently smoking some tasty Bandit's Breath


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


Can you combine your starter and veg area for the time being and flip the other to 12/12?


----------



## nobighurry (May 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Then again, does anyone remember 1977?
> I was still a lad, but High Times printed this centerfold.
> 
> 
> ...


Smoked all but the oxacan, Guerrero strains that stuff used to get around! For me it's a Toss up between Hawaiian & Panama Red as the strongest in the day...


----------



## Lurpin (May 30, 2018)

Getting closer...


----------



## nobighurry (May 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Received an order from my nuggets I was reimbursed for from GPS. Very happy my money is safe with these guys it seems no matter what.
> 
> Don't order from these people:
> 
> ...


I ordered from them over the late winter took over 2 months! No breeders packs, blister packs with the strain written in ink pen, I guess I am the lucky one I did finally get seeds, but never again...


----------



## Getgrowingson (May 30, 2018)

Just want to give @Gu~ a shout out for going out of his way and taking care of customers who dealt with the whole sag bullshit. He went above and beyond on my end in taking care of me and making it right and that is hard to come by these days. If your looking for the Chem dominate I’m assuming to hit the copper Chem first? I’ve seen a few pics of the bodega Bubblegum and it looks fire if I can find the bubblegum with the nuances of the Chem in the back. Anyway much respect gu your stand up!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Just want to give @Gu~ a shout out for going out of his way and taking care of customers who dealt with the whole sag bullshit. He went above and beyond on my end in taking care of me and making it right and that is hard to come by these days. If your looking for the Chem dominate I’m assuming to hit the copper Chem first? I’ve seen a few pics of the bodega Bubblegum and it looks fire if I can find the bubblegum with the nuances of the Chem in the back. Anyway much respect gu your stand up!


Only two of my bodega bubblegum females are chem dominant. 
First one is typical burnt rubber but the second smells rotten -- like roadkill. 

Is there a strain called 'Bloated Possum'?


----------



## tatonka (May 30, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Just want to give @Gu~ a shout out for going out of his way and taking care of customers who dealt with the whole sag bullshit. He went above and beyond on my end in taking care of me and making it right and that is hard to come by these days. If your looking for the Chem dominate I’m assuming to hit the copper Chem first? I’ve seen a few pics of the bodega Bubblegum and it looks fire if I can find the bubblegum with the nuances of the Chem in the back. Anyway much respect gu your stand up!


I vote you run cackleberry


----------



## tatonka (May 30, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I vote you run cackleberry


I have thought this whole time it was crackleberry.

So how about a Chuck of Heath Robinson's Black Rose x Cackleberry 
and call it Black Cack


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Smoked all but the oxacan, Guerrero strains that stuff used to get around! For me it's a Toss up between Hawaiian & Panama Red as the strongest in the day...


Love some good Hawaiian might have to run these old old Malachi Frost seeds soon!


----------



## yimbeans (May 30, 2018)

cackleburry!


----------



## nobighurry (May 30, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> If it persists, try ordering some swarskii... They are super aggressive and a few sachets of them will take out a population of thrips no problem.


Do they survive in a small flower room 6x8? I had thrips from hell late fall, total tear down clean, clean came from some worm castings I bought at a farmers market


----------



## tatonka (May 30, 2018)




----------



## nobighurry (May 30, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Need some advice from you experienced growers if you don't mind. Ok so I usually run 3 tents propetual. Starter, veg, flower. Well my latest run of dynamite diesel just doesn't want to finish it's on week 10 and looks like it has at least 2 more to go. Now in the meantime my veg tent is overcrowded and starting to stretch like crazy. Do I sacrifice some plants or cut them back?


I bought some 3000k T5s for my "veg room" and switched them to 12/12 worked great.... Or is it time for tent #4


----------



## vertnugs (May 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Then last week I noticed thousands of tiny mites running along the edge of the plant containers inside my flower tent. Its got me concerned but they are fast moving and my understanding is that means they are likely good mites that feed on fungus knats--which I also have constant problems with. I've been keeping an eye on the plants and so far no signs of damage to the plants.
> 
> I'm terrified of getting broad or spider mites


More than likely you have some oribatid mites.Give google a look and check out soil mites.If that is the case you're ok.


----------



## tatonka (May 30, 2018)

I just tested a nug of Hickok Haze #4 and my wife is pissed because she said it smells like a rotten skunk.
Winner. Winner
60 days from flip and still has two weeks I bet.
This branch broke off so I tried it.
Bouquet is Tigers blood snow cone mixed with skunk and body odor.
Smoke tastes like Afghani hash
Smoke smells like rotten skunk.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (May 30, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Do they survive in a small flower room 6x8? I had thrips from hell late fall, total tear down clean, clean came from some worm castings I bought at a farmers market


Yeah man, as long as there is a food source( thrips/spidermite) swarskii will stick around. They are super aggessive, if you get a sachet for each plant you should be able to control a decent population. If it's really bad, orius insidious will decimate a population. Those little flys will kill just for fun, I've seen them in flowers with 3 dead thrips around them and a 4th in their mouth. You should be able to find a distributor online.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2018)

5 out of 5 Pebble Pushers have germinated and have been transferred into 32oz containers of Roots Organic.


----------



## keyown1 (May 30, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I bought some 3000k T5s for my "veg room" and switched them to 12/12 worked great.... Or is it time for tent #4


wife would kill me if I tried to setup another tent. I just got out the dog house from converting to COB led (running 70 of them).


----------



## Bakersfield (May 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only two of my bodega bubblegum females are chem dominant.
> First one is typical burnt rubber but the second smells rotten -- like roadkill.
> 
> Is there a strain called 'Bloated Possum'?


Are you familiar with the odor of Chem D?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Are you familiar with the odor of Chem D?


Yikes! 
I may not grow my pack of garlix if it smells like roadkill.


----------



## Goats22 (May 31, 2018)

While other breeders are ripping people off and charging out the ass for inferior genetics, people are crying about having to wait a bit longer for a sick deal at auction? This thread has some of the most entitled, spoiled, crybaby little whiners I can imagine. If you don't like it then don't use it.
I've had multiple packs shipped to my door for the cost of shipping at GPS because of the reverse auction and so have countless others in this thread.
Don't masquerade around like you're concerned that someone will get 'ripped off' by the higher starting price when what you're really mad about is that YOU have to wait longer for the price to get into the range where your cheap ass is willing to buy. 
Gu~ has spoiled everyone and now some are acting incredibly entitled. If you take a few minutes after writing your posts before submitting, take a walk, have a snack or smoke a joint and then go back and read your post again, I'm sure it will become clear how much of a whiny child you sound like .


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> While other breeders are ripping people off and charging out the ass for inferior genetics, people are crying about having to wait a bit longer for a sick deal at auction? This thread has some of the most entitled, spoiled, crybaby little whiners I can imagine. If you don't like it then don't use it.
> I've had multiple packs shipped to my door for the cost of shipping at GPS because of the reverse auction and so have countless others in this thread.
> Don't masquerade around like you're concerned that someone will get 'ripped off' by the higher starting price when what you're really mad about is that YOU have to wait longer for the price to get into the range where your cheap ass is willing to buy.
> Gu~ has spoiled everyone and now some are acting incredibly entitled. If you take a few minutes after writing your posts before submitting, take a walk, have a snack or smoke a joint and then go back and read your post again, I'm sure it will become clear how much of a whiny child you sound like .


Someone’s grumpy.


----------



## Goats22 (May 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Someone’s grumpy.


More than anything I'm embarrassed for the grown men acting like spoiled children.


----------



## Lurpin (May 31, 2018)

So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.

Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


----------



## yimbeans (May 31, 2018)

seedsherenow or greatlakegenetics all good safe usa based, seeds will arrive!


----------



## LrnLvGrw (May 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.
> 
> Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


They have recently had issues with their site. People would log in to their account and see another persons account info. Theyve had to shut the site down multiple times to "fix" the problem. Other than that (which may or may not be a big deal depending on where you live) they are reliable. Havent grown red eye


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> seedsherenow or greatlakegenetics all good safe usa based, seeds will arrive!


lol, wrong thread new member....


----------



## Beachwalker (May 31, 2018)

So good news with my Gunfighters..!

Out of five I got two, out of two I got one male and one female, exactly what I wanted..! 

..basically I'm after the males pollen, so the female will be a taste of the smoke. I'm going to chuck it with some white rhino crosses and maybe a couple of others I have in mind. (This is my first male plant since I quit growing in 1995, but I've had males go off before so I'm not that comfortable with the balls swinging around in the closet, believe me!)

I've been holding them back because of space issues with low newts and low light but it was all I could do to hold it back, she wanted to grow! I should have got a pic, chilling with coffee right now so will put one up tonight

..He's a beautiful plant! Short, Round, thick and Bushy

..the female, well I think I had a little topping issue with her?! I don't remember exactly but she's more of a ' y ' shape than round, but she's a fine looking plant as well, both very healthy and about the same size 

.. and of course I'll be taking cuts from the female tonight (for sure!)


----------



## yimbeans (May 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.
> 
> Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


redeye is decent, few friends run em. tga not bad. bhodi, tom hill, crocket family farms, oni... bunch of decent companies in the us....


----------



## suthrngrwr (May 31, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Did a little photo shoot with the SDK, but i can't decide which one to enter in the photo contest next month. This is her at 70 days, decided to cut her down.
> View attachment 4143559
> View attachment 4143555 View attachment 4143556 View attachment 4143557


Love it, nice work! Day 70 and she was still throwing new pistils... wonder if she wanted another week or two to finish her mission. Heavy yielder for sure!


----------



## sourgummy (May 31, 2018)

So I didn't get testers to my own fault of not reading the rules of the drop. So went ahead with plans as before and I popped a full pack of Cookies n Chem. 10/11 above soil within 6 days. Heat pad and keep em moist. Nice to get 10 from a pack sold as a 10 pack.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.
> 
> Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


I've grown out 4 Red Eyed strains. They've all been good to me.
I placed my last order with https://www.labyrinthseedco.com.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 31, 2018)

My


sourgummy said:


> So I didn't get testers to my own fault of not reading the rules of the drop. So went ahead with plans as before and I popped a full pack of Cookies n Chem. 10/11 above soil within 6 days. Heat pad and keep em moist. Nice to get 10 from a pack sold as a 10 pack.


My CNC is growing their asses off. 5 of 6 were female.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.
> 
> Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


Do a search on Elite , they had a breach n got everyone’s info stolen, owner didn’t seem to care. I won’t buy there .


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 31, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So what is the lowest the price can go at auction? Is it really 0.00? I've never used it myself. I did watch for a while today and I saw OBS get to $32. I almost bought them, then it got reset or someone else did. I watched the eagle scout get down to $50 something and then got distracted.
> 
> Edit: I hate to ask these kinds of questions in this thread, but I trust you guys as a group of people. Have any of you grown Redeye genetics, and have you ever dealt with Oregon elite seeds before? Or do you have any suggestions of reliable seed banks that are in the United States like GPS?


It’ll never drop to 0.00. The prices drop by 10% of the current reverse auction price. So as the prices decrease, the amount that it decreases by also decreases. It’ll continually get smaller and smaller but never reach zero.

Everything other than Copper Chem will drop to ~$35 regularly. At that point I think people start going, “what’s 3 extra bucks? May as well just buy it now”. That or it automatically resets.


----------



## sourgummy (May 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> My
> 
> My CNC is growing their asses off. 5 of 6 were female.


Nice. Ya I wanted to pheno hunt the pack after seeing what people have been getting and knowing the strains in there.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> While other breeders are ripping people off and charging out the ass for inferior genetics, people are crying about having to wait a bit longer for a sick deal at auction? This thread has some of the most entitled, spoiled, crybaby little whiners I can imagine. If you don't like it then don't use it.
> I've had multiple packs shipped to my door for the cost of shipping at GPS because of the reverse auction and so have countless others in this thread.
> Don't masquerade around like you're concerned that someone will get 'ripped off' by the higher starting price when what you're really mad about is that YOU have to wait longer for the price to get into the range where your cheap ass is willing to buy.
> Gu~ has spoiled everyone and now some are acting incredibly entitled. If you take a few minutes after writing your posts before submitting, take a walk, have a snack or smoke a joint and then go back and read your post again, I'm sure it will become clear how much of a whiny child you sound like .


I’m gonna clarify some things here. 

First, it’s actually *faster* for the reverse auction to drop to a specific price point now than before. *Faster*. If I simply cared about getting cheap packs, I would be happy with the change. It has nothing to do with how it affects me personally. Hell, I’m straight up done getting anything from GPS. I’m happy I have the packs I’ve got, but I won’t need any more Stardawg for a long time. 

Second, the whole point of the artificial price increase is to create the psychological perception that one is getting a better deal. That bothers me, just like it bothers me when I enter a store advertising a 50% off sale, but the merch has been marked up 25% beforehand. Am I jumping up and down mad? No. I just don’t like it as a business practice. I mentioned that pages ago. Apparently that makes *you* so mad that you had to call me a spoiled entitled brat. Uh, ok?

Third, you’ve got this notion that providing the reverse auction is Gu doing a service to his customers. No, he’s doing it because he understands that it continually brings traffic to the site, and that it gets customers to purchase packs they wouldn’t otherwise. I’m sure plenty of people on here never considered getting Hickok Haze or OBS (random examples) but when they saw it for $40 decided what the hell. It’s a smart business move for Gu. It moves product that might otherwise just sit. Hell, Gu himself has criticized Pig Whistle, but people are still buying it on auction. 

Honestly, aside from some issues choosing who to collaborate with, Gu’s a smart business man. Without his site with its reverse auctions and his regular sales and his “tester” giveaways, you think he has a 1000+ page thread on RIU?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 31, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Nice. Ya I wanted to pheno hunt the pack after seeing what people have been getting and knowing the strains in there.


This is my first time growing Gu's strains, so I'm anxious to see what his does against my "Hellaphino" genetic line. lol


----------



## growslut (May 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> More than likely you have some oribatid mites.Give google a look and check out soil mites.If that is the case you're ok.


Thanks vertnugs! I've been reading up on these guys and it might be the culprit. I used some outdoor compost in the mix and they probably came in with that.

Cheers!


----------



## growslut (May 31, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Just want to give @Gu~ a shout out for going out of his way and taking care of customers who dealt with the whole sag bullshit. He went above and beyond on my end in taking care of me and making it right and that is hard to come by these days. If your looking for the Chem dominate I’m assuming to hit the copper Chem first? I’ve seen a few pics of the bodega Bubblegum and it looks fire if I can find the bubblegum with the nuances of the Chem in the back. Anyway much respect gu your stand up!


This.

Greenpoints plants are fantastic. Beyond that, Gu~ is setting a new standard. I love what he has done and the man def deserves more credit.

Look at the way he handled the S1's. Yes he took care of his customers, and in doing so, he made sure that Greenpoint took the hit, not the customer. That is HUGE in the seed world. In my experience, Gu~ has always been a stand up dude. I even got butt hurt with Greenpoint once and spent a week sour, but the entire time I didn't realize Gu~ had already taken care of the issue. Like I mentioned earlier, I made my first few purchases on Greenpoint _because_ they offered credit card processing--and I thought that was my insurance if the company was shady--because the dispensaries in LA are shady, and a lot of people in the green business are shady. (Like SAG!). But not Greenpoint. Greenpoint and Gu~ has now earned my trust and it is the only company I trust enough to send cash in the mail. I was skeptical, but Gu~ won me over.

Changing prices on auctions is not shady. Everyone agrees that Gu~ is a marketing genius. If you want any strain, just be patient. Shady is like the _other_ seed companies when you pay for something and they don't send it and quit responding, right?

This thread sucks when it gets ugly. It seems that some folks want free shit and so they complain in hopes to get it. Like with the S1's. Sure, the situation needed fixing, and Gu~ offered the solution, but it took the mods to jump on here and point that out. It would be great if the tone could change on here. Give credit where credit is due. If you enjoy Greenpoint--and I do! Then get onto that vibe. If you feel that Gu~ is a good dude--and I do! Then let's change the tone to give the man some well earned credit. 

Also want to point out that Gu~ gives goodness even without complaining. Last year, when Greenpoint offered the 3-seed sample packs for thirty something dollars, I was super surprised when every one I ordered came with 11 seeds. Thanks Gu~!


----------



## Gu~ (May 31, 2018)

Thanks!

I still want the hate, though! Keeps the biz sharp and I do take recommendations I see here.

Also,* I do not mind *anyone talking about other breeders, seedbanks, strains, topics in here. Shoot... I'm not even the OP on this thread.

Hang out, Drink some coffee/tea, Smoke a bowl, pipe, joint and blunt.

Share your experiences, that's all I want.


----------



## yimbeans (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> This.
> 
> Greenpoints plants are fantastic. Beyond that, Gu~ is setting a new standard. I love what he has done and the man def deserves more credit.
> 
> ...


_"Everyone agrees that Gu~ is a marketing genius."_
LOL 
Scarcity marketing is certainly nothing new -- and Gu didn't invent it.


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still want the hate, though! Keeps the biz sharp and I do take recommendations I see here.
> 
> ...


Underdog and Flowermate vapes. Thank you very much! And my best Copper Chem this morning! Again, thank you very much!

Marketing schemes are everywhere like 4/20 sales and anniversary sales and overstocked sales and customer appreciation sales and Ram Tough promos and all other bullshit everywhere. Gu's are mostly harmless and fun. Been living on mostly “Discontinued” stuff for a while 'cause I’m so damn cheap. Luvin' it!


----------



## vertnugs (May 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Marketing schemes are everywhere like 4/20 sales and anniversary sales and overstocked sales and customer appreciation sales and Ram Tough promos and all other bullshit everywhere. Gu's are mostly harmless and fun. Been living on mostly “Discontinued” stuff for a while 'cause I’m so damn cheap. Luvin' it!


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2018)

Planned Markdowns


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 31, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> While other breeders are ripping people off and charging out the ass for inferior genetics, people are crying about having to wait a bit longer for a sick deal at auction? This thread has some of the most entitled, spoiled, crybaby little whiners I can imagine. If you don't like it then don't use it.
> I've had multiple packs shipped to my door for the cost of shipping at GPS because of the reverse auction and so have countless others in this thread.
> Don't masquerade around like you're concerned that someone will get 'ripped off' by the higher starting price when what you're really mad about is that YOU have to wait longer for the price to get into the range where your cheap ass is willing to buy.
> Gu~ has spoiled everyone and now some are acting incredibly entitled. If you take a few minutes after writing your posts before submitting, take a walk, have a snack or smoke a joint and then go back and read your post again, I'm sure it will become clear how much of a whiny child you sound like .


I cant wait for gu~ to spoil me


----------



## Little Dog (May 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m gonna clarify some things here.
> 
> First, it’s actually *faster* for the reverse auction to drop to a specific price point now than before. *Faster*. If I simply cared about getting cheap packs, I would be happy with the change. It has nothing to do with how it affects me personally. Hell, I’m straight up done getting anything from GPS. I’m happy I have the packs I’ve got, but I won’t need any more Stardawg for a long time.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jayblaze! Pretty much word for word exactly how I feel. Gu is more than just a good guy. He's a good business man also. I've never bought 35 packs of seeds before with the same male. But I did with Stardawg. And I'm glad I did. I'm interested in chuckin some pollen. I've now got a great base of females I can start off with. The auction is faster now, pleasantly surprised. I'm still kinda chuckling at that 150. But hey man, life is still fantastic. And I'm still loving Greenpoint. But I'm filled up on Stardawg for the time being. Guess I'll just have to wait on the next round of S1's. And I ain't scared, I'll buy'em.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 31, 2018)

@Gu~ 
Would be nice to see more then 2 breeder’s
I think I got enough Stardawg for the next decade


----------



## Little Dog (May 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still want the hate, though! Keeps the biz sharp and I do take recommendations I see here.
> 
> ...


Love you man! Mean it too. I don't want to make love to you. I just love you. Thanks for being the kind of guy you are. You're a stand up dude my good friend. 

PS- Lol. Now go find another super male where I can buy up all his stuff too! Thank you very much Gu! Best seedbank around.


----------



## Little Dog (May 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Gu~
> Would be nice to see more then 2 breeder’s
> I think I got enough Stardawg for the next decade


I know I do! Lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 31, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Love you man! Mean it too. I don't want to make love to you. I just love you. Thanks for being the kind of guy you are. You're a stand up dude my good friend.
> 
> PS- Lol. Now go find another super male where I can buy up all his stuff too! Thank you very much Gu! Best seedbank around.


Man , your abs are looking pretty sweet, you been working out?
No Homo


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 31, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> I know I do! Lol.


At 1st I got confused n thought it was Pokémon n had to collect them all,


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 31, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Love it, nice work! Day 70 and she was still throwing new pistils... wonder if she wanted another week or two to finish her mission. Heavy yielder for sure!


From my experience with stardawg crosses like CnC and Bubblegum those pistils finish up with a good cure. I was going to let her go another week but i was curious to see how she would turn out @ 70 days.

Cnc

Cnc cured


Bodega bubblegum chopped at 11 weeks, was still throwing out new pistils.



Bodega after 2 week cure


----------



## numberfour (May 31, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies arrived today 

Beautiful seeds, all tiger stripes etc...


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2018)

Don't much care where prices start as my packs from Greenpoint average about $24 which is a very small amount for the quality of hybreeds. Growing the most brand newest thing doesn’t enter into my buying process, which fits my cheapness nicely. Others buy for their own reasons and price might not be significant. A little time spent around here helps with strain info also.

I also see very sharp differences from strain to strain. Also pretty decent resemblance within a strain. I believe that Stardawg boy allows the ladies to shine. Same time a new male with solid credentials would be interesting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Don't much care where prices start as my packs from Greenpoint average about $24 which is a very small amount for the quality of hybreeds. Growing the most brand newest thing doesn’t enter into my buying process, which fits my cheapness nicely. Others buy for their own reasons and price might not be significant. A little time spent around here helps with strain info also.
> 
> I also see very sharp differences from strain to strain. Also pretty decent resemblance within a strain. I believe that Stardawg boy allows the ladies to shine. Same time a new male with solid credentials would be interesting.


Stardawg seems to dominate some strains more than others.
For example, my chinook haze were mostly chem and so are the Texas butter plants that I'm growing now. 
Bodega bubblegum is the exact opposite -- they favor the female (Indiana bubblegum).


----------



## hillbill (May 31, 2018)

My daily rotation is Copper Chem, Night Rider, Black Gold f2, DreamCatcher and California Cannon for late night only. Boom! Boom! Out go the light!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still want the hate, though! Keeps the biz sharp and I do take recommendations I see here.
> 
> ...


Gu, here is an idea, Put coupon codes inside the lids of "random" seed packets with "discount deals" or free packs . Win win for everyone.


----------



## vertnugs (May 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu, here is an idea, Put coupon codes inside the lids of "random" seed packets with "discount deals" or free packs . Win win for everyone.



Lol WillieGu~Wonka???


----------



## Pitu (May 31, 2018)

Thought I should share here lol.
Hearing people Gu would make up well he did for me too.
I stunk into the S1 myself even though my first actual greenpoint seeds order got back a restitution of 3 packs.
Pretty excited to see what comes out had seen some nice examples recently so well see ill post my findings after i have some room seeing im full at the moment lol.

 

Cant say which one appeals to me more so ill pop half of each pack when the time comes lol.


----------



## the gnome (May 31, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I popped a full pack of Cookies n Chem.
> 10/11 above soil within 6 days.


6 days eh, hate to hear it sourG, 
but everyone gets a pak of beans that germ slow as molasses


----------



## sourgummy (May 31, 2018)

the gnome said:


> 6 days eh, hate to hear it sourG,
> but everyone gets a pak of beans that germ slow as molasses


I was just talking the whole pack since now its just one left. 7 were up in 60 hours, so within 3 days. Thats good in my book. If they all germ I am happy, I was actually posting that as a good thing. over 90% germ rate is legit. Not going to keep the heat mat on for one more. Still will give it its chance though. Some bodega bubblegums will follow when the count allows.


----------



## tatonka (May 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu, here is an idea, Put coupon codes inside the lids of "random" seed packets with "discount deals" or free packs . Win win for everyone.


This would be great, except some folks never even grow the seeds out. They are collecting as far as I can tell.
Shit, I am collecting too I guess.
Grow out some shit we haven't seen yet


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (May 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This would be great, except some folks never even grow the seeds out. They are collecting as far as I can tell.
> Shit, I am collecting too I guess.
> Grow out some shit we haven't seen yet


I know what you mean. I have over 1/2 of his total stock he carries now. All I can say is it's "addicting" collecting seeds. I call it a hobby. Like gambling in a way. lol


----------



## Lurpin (May 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This would be great, except some folks never even grow the seeds out. They are collecting as far as I can tell.
> Shit, I am collecting too I guess.
> Grow out some shit we haven't seen yet


I'm trying not to make that mistake. I've got a gallon sized Ziploc packed full of seed packs that I've collected over the last decade or more. That's why I started with SDK and popped them right away.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 31, 2018)

So when is the big CV drop happening? We were told the end of May or beginning of June...we are here.


----------



## Wilksey (May 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> some folks never even grow the seeds out. They are collecting as far as I can tell.


Some of y'all "gots problems".

If your seed collection could make a squirrel jealous, then you just might have a problem.
If you have more seeds than your woman has shoes, then you might have a problem.
If the A&E channel ever wanted to feature your seed collection on an episode of Hoarders, then you might have a problem. 

Get help, people.


----------



## Ginger Viking (May 31, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Some of y'all "gots problems".
> 
> If your seed collection could make a squirrel jealous, then you just might have a problem.
> If you have more seeds than your woman has shoes, then you might have a problem.
> ...


Are you willing to help me...pay for more seeds? That would be a real help.


----------



## Lurpin (May 31, 2018)

Was going through a box of crap my mom had stored a long time ago. You know looking for seed treasures. My parents were huge dead heads probably literally went to every show and spent a lot of time back stage smoking pot, and taking LSD. My uncle represented Jerry a few times, but he was mostly Rock Scullys lawyer as I was told. Anyway I didn't find any seeds.... But I found something interesting I wanted to share. It's a soundboard tape from the grateful deads winterland in 1979.


----------



## socaljoe (May 31, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Some of y'all "gots problems".
> 
> If your seed collection could make a squirrel jealous, then you just might have a problem.
> If you have more seeds than your woman has shoes, then you might have a problem.
> ...


----------



## the gnome (May 31, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I was just talking the whole pack since now its just one left. 7 were up in 60 hours, so within 3 days. Thats good in my book. If they all germ I am happy, I was actually posting that as a good thing. over 90% germ rate is legit. Not going to keep the heat mat on for one more. Still will give it its chance though. Some bodega bubblegums will follow when the count allows.


probably not well thought out but it was a jk...


----------



## Doc13 (May 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stardawg seems to dominate some strains more than others.
> For example, my chinook haze were mostly chem and so are the Texas butter plants that I'm growing now.
> Bodega bubblegum is the exact opposite -- they favor the female (Indiana bubblegum).


Unless we pop a TON of packs or have inside tester info, I'm not sure any of us can really make claims about what truly dominates where. For example, I had literally the exact opposite experience of you with Chinook. They were nearly purely citrus with some having no discernible chem and others just the slightest whiff of it. It's all just a luck of the draw.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Unless we pop a TON of packs or have inside tester info, I'm not sure any of us can really make claims about what truly dominates where. For example, I had literally the exact opposite experience of you with Chinook. They were nearly purely citrus with some having no discernible chem and others just the slightest whiff of it. It's all just a luck of the draw.


You also had a good M/F ratio and mine was horrible. 
Sounds like our seeds came from different females.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My daily rotation is Copper Chem, Night Rider, Black Gold f2, DreamCatcher and California Cannon for late night only. Boom! Boom! Out go the light!


Haha what a coincidence I heard this song this morning- Pat Travers Band kicks ass-this las Vegas purple kush x cbanana puts my lights out


----------



## sourgummy (May 31, 2018)

the gnome said:


> probably not well thought out but it was a jk...


haha, woooosh, right over my head.


----------



## 907guy (May 31, 2018)

This Texas Butter just keeps getting better and better. This is my first of greenpoints strains I have grown out however I have several more lined up for the summer, I just started a few Pioneer Kush as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2018)

907guy said:


> This Texas Butter just keeps getting better and better. This is my first of greenpoints strains I have grown out however I have several more lined up for the summer, I just started a few Pioneer Kush as well.
> 
> View attachment 4144345


Nice frost!  

Hopefully mine turn out as nice as yours...


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

907guy said:


> This Texas Butter just keeps getting better and better. This is my first of greenpoints strains I have grown out however I have several more lined up for the summer, I just started a few Pioneer Kush as well.
> 
> View attachment 4144345



frosty !!!!


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice frost!
> 
> Hopefully mine turn out as nice as yours...


x2


----------



## NugHeuser (May 31, 2018)

907guy said:


> This Texas Butter just keeps getting better and better. This is my first of greenpoints strains I have grown out however I have several more lined up for the summer, I just started a few Pioneer Kush as well.
> 
> View attachment 4144345


Looking absolutely beautiful, that's gonna be a frosty one. I've got 5 going myself, only at about day 8 though. 

What kind of smells are you getting? It seems most people's reviews I've read aren't getting any banana.


----------



## Sour Wreck (May 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stardawg seems to dominate some strains more than others.
> For example, my chinook haze were mostly chem and so are the Texas butter plants that I'm growing now.
> Bodega bubblegum is the exact opposite -- they favor the female (Indiana bubblegum).


is everyone else experiencing something similar with the bodega?

i have dreamcatcher, jelly pie and texas butter, which all seem to lean stardawg...


----------



## 907guy (May 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice frost!
> 
> Hopefully mine turn out as nice as yours...


Thanks!


Sour Wreck said:


> x2


Woot!



NugHeuser said:


> Looking absolutely beautiful, that's gonna be a frosty one. I've got 5 going myself, only at about day 8 though.
> 
> What kind of smells are you getting? It seems most people's reviews I've read aren't getting any banana.


Thanks, she does have banana terps! The banana was very apparent about 5 days ago, now she’s starting to bring on some fuel and earth and pungent smells that are blending and covering up the banana. Hopefully the banana will be strong in the finish!


----------



## yimbeans (May 31, 2018)

Bananana-ding-ding.....


----------



## the gnome (May 31, 2018)

907guy said:


> This Texas Butter just keeps getting better and better. This is my first of greenpoints strains I have grown out however I have several more lined up for the summer, I just started a few Pioneer Kush as well.
> 
> View attachment 4144345


how many days in is your texas budda?

she's looking proper 907guy


----------



## 907guy (May 31, 2018)

the gnome said:


> how many days in is your texas budda?
> 
> she's looking proper 907guy


Thanks!

She’s 33 days in, I’m hoping it packs on some weight in the next 4 weeks!


----------



## sourgummy (May 31, 2018)

Copper Chem beast 


Cackleberry Lime Sprite pheno. Almost ripe. The smell is one of my favorites.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 31, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> is everyone else experiencing something similar with the bodega?
> 
> i have dreamcatcher, jelly pie and texas butter, which all seem to lean stardawg...


I've found there to be a couple of Stardawg learners in every pack, a few half and half, and the remainder of which lean towards the mother.


----------



## the gnome (May 31, 2018)

okey dokie, I've been going back and forth on whether to post this or not about the infamous S1 fubar drop.
I had 1 each ad started 4 from each pak of gelato-n-wed cake.
I didn't tear em up when the newz came i about, they're still in solo cups and I just now checked em out
from 8 S1s that are up-n-running 6 have sext out......... all Female 

checking all I'm seeing is lil white hairz and a very nice aroma from stem wubs


----------



## NugHeuser (May 31, 2018)

the gnome said:


> okey dokie, I've been going back and forth on whether to post this or not about the infamous S1 fubar drop.
> I had 1 each ad started 4 from each pak of gelato-n-wed cake.
> I didn't tear em up when the newz came i about, they're still in solo cups and I just now checked em out
> from 8 S1s that are up-n-running 6 have sext out......... all Female
> ...


I got 20% female and all smell like shit. Keep us posted though!


----------



## the gnome (May 31, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I got 20% female and all smell like shit. Keep us posted though!


I have Zero% hope they'll be anything close to what was advertised, 
but curious these are actually FM's, 
1st Ive heard of btw and didn't kno bout you getting ladies.
I'm not investing much more than whats in it, 
a plastic solo cup and 16oz of potting soil


----------



## whytewidow (May 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I still want the hate, though! Keeps the biz sharp and I do take recommendations I see here.
> 
> ...


Smokin some hung dry (so far, quick trim) tester nugs of O.B.S. Clementine dom for sure. Orange/Nectarine dominant scent and taste, With chemmy funk undertones. Very nice mixture of head buzz and body buzz. Comes on fast in the head. About 3rd hit into the sesh your feeling it. Then it works down the back of your head into your body. And sets in. But not the laziness Couch lock feeling. But still like a good cut of chem. If you've smoked Real chem you know the buzz I mean. I bowl out of a decent size stove. Split between 3 everyday smokers. All 3 of us. Were stoned. Setting on my porch watching it rain. This is with zero cure so far. 2 more days before final trim and into jars. The only thing I can't comment on is yield. Bc I did some select branch Dusting on a few branches. So it took away focus of flowering into seed making. But overall minus yield I give it a solid 7. It'll get run again jus for flower and will be flowered with the LVTK, Pebble pusher, and sundae stallion.


----------



## whytewidow (May 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu, here is an idea, Put coupon codes inside the lids of "random" seed packets with "discount deals" or free packs . Win win for everyone.


That sounds like an awesome idea. Do like 5 per strain. For a free pack of equal value. Don't gotta alot of them. That's one of the better ideas I've heard on here other than I think @Heisengrow coming up with the photo contest or whoever it was.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4144404 Copper Chem beast View attachment 4144405
> View attachment 4144400
> View attachment 4144401
> Cackleberry Lime Sprite pheno. Almost ripe. The smell is one of my favorites.


How much are you looking to get off of one plant like that? You got just one 600w above it?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 1, 2018)

What are the traits of star dog to look for to know if it’s more star dog leaning or vice versa?


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> How much are you looking to get off of one plant like that? You got just one 600w above it?


Ya a 600 watt running it at about 300 watts for that plant. It got too big on me with just no time lately to get it into flower earlier with building the little new and improved trellis system I got. But the branching was perfect for a scrog, easy as pie to weave into the netting. Yield wise all I know is this will be my biggest plant most likely and I should get a very healthy yield.. I scrogged it on last day of veg to hopefully intentionally stunt a little growth upwards since its already so big.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 1, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> is everyone else experiencing something similar with the bodega?
> 
> i have dreamcatcher, jelly pie and texas butter, which all seem to lean stardawg...


I had 2 female bodegas.1 stardawg leaner n one bubblegum.
Stardawg leaner was way frostier (pic below)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That sounds like an awesome idea. Do like 5 per strain. For a free pack of equal value. Don't gotta alot of them. That's one of the better ideas I've heard on here other than I think @Heisengrow coming up with the photo contest or whoever it was.


People would buy a pack or 2 extra just for the chance to win. I know I would. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

Everything is on reverse auction today.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Everything is on reverse auction today.


And normal buy now price is $150, I guess the $89 days are over.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 1, 2018)

The prices are dropping in increments of 2 hours?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 1, 2018)

LVTK 50% off and still $150? I think attitude will be my go to seed bank once again.



Also glad I grabbed a pack for under $50 during the 420 sale


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2018)

Gu~ must be squeaky clean with wrinkled skin by now seeing the bath he's been taking!

It would be nice to have a backcrossed Stardawg just to define Stardawg in my experience.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

interesting auction setup today Gu....


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

2 hr drops, gonna take all day to drop, we will see what happens. guess it could workout, who know!! goodluck!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

How close are we to the 50% discount days? for this thread.....


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

1. 150 - 15
2. 135-13.5
3. 121-12
4. 108-10
5. 98-10
6. 88-9
7. 77-8
8. 69-7
9. 62-6
10. 56-6
11.50-5
12.45-5
13. 40-4
14. 36-4
15. 32
forgive my math, its early.... if it takes 2 hrs to drop 10% gonna take 30 hrs to get to my normal price i shoot for.... give or take a few... i love that its all on auction tho!


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 1, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> How close are we to the 50% discount days? for this thread.....



Ya need bout 40,000 more views.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 1, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> 1. 150 - 15
> 2. 135-13.5
> 3. 121-12
> 4. 108-10
> ...



I wonder how many times you could "view" this thread in 30 hrs??


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Ya need bout 40,000 more views.


tnx!


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 1, 2018)

Check out the reverse auction right now....it's doin some funky shit.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

Appears as if it needs some more tweaking...


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

now i refreshed it and prices are at 45$ lol.... don't know what the heck is going on lol


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

They must be tweaking it to get it all working the way he wants it....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 1 more "postal stamp" left. lol


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

looks like its 30min drops 10%....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

Grabbed Bounty Hunter and Cowboy Kush. I couldn't resist. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

He's gotta make money back somehow. More than likely he took a huge hit with s1 fiasco. Yes he alot of people took nuggets. Then got other seeds. So it still cost him the same in the long run. There's no other reason to jack the price of every strain he has listed. Which idc bc I have everything from GPS I want. Gotta catch all the new traffic at high prices. Cuz if you notice the prices were lower when there wasn' very many of us in here talking n posting. Now there's tons of new people that's NVR been here. And some that just made profiles on RIU to post in here. But trying to catch up the loss through new people is gonna cost him customers that have been getting GPS strain for awhile now.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm sure he did take a big hit from the S1's. Me alone was 800.00. I felt bad for him of course, but sometimes in business, things just go wrong. I have had the same problems in my business adventures over the years. I had to stand good for mine also. 1 good job will get you 10 jobs, but 1 bad job will lose you 10 jobs kind of philosophy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2018)

Holy mega auction! 
Looks like someone is trying to make May payroll. Gotta pay your peeps...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He's gotta make money back somehow. More than likely he took a huge hit with s1 fiasco. Yes he alot of people took nuggets. Then got other seeds. So it still cost him the same in the long run. There's no other reason to jack the price of every strain he has listed. Which idc bc I have everything from GPS I want. Gotta catch all the new traffic at high prices. Cuz if you notice the prices were lower when there wasn' very many of us in here talking n posting. Now there's tons of new people that's NVR been here. And some that just made profiles on RIU to post in here. But trying to catch up the loss through new people is gonna cost him customers that have been getting GPS strain for awhile now.


We are in the same boat. I've already bought most of the greenpoint gear that appeals to me -- and at *great* prices! 
I'm guessing most of the old timers are also fully stocked, so future sales have to come from new customers or new products. 
Personally, new products aren't very tempting because I want to run the beans I've got. 
That's why I bought them...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy mega auction!
> Looks like someone is trying to make May payroll. Gotta pay your peeps...


He grabbing those new buyers from this RIU thread and the rest of the world that's seen how good of a seed company he is running. This thread has changed the way people look at seed companies and how "shady" some are.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 1, 2018)

I rolled up a joint of SDK after a 3 day dry. I was surprised to see she was tasty already! Still needs 2 more day to dry, but I was able to taste purps and berries with a smooth finish. Pistils seem to be finishing up as well. From the 2 joints I had the high has me stoned and very happy.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 1, 2018)

Use debit card at own risk, I recently placed the order using my debit card they told me the transaction was denied but my bank was charged the amount that they said was denied by someone in China bestbet use cash I'm mad as hell!!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I rolled up a joint of SDK after a 3 day dry. I was surprised to see she was tasty already! Still needs 2 more day to dry, but I was able to taste purps and berries with a smooth finish. Pistils seem to be finishing up as well. From the 2 joints I had the high has me stoned and very happy.
> View attachment 4144584


Well that doesn’t suck. Beautiful my man!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

@Chunky Stool Yeah I've got tons of stuff. Plenty of stardawg. Lol.

Edit: I have 3 for 3 LVTK germed and i put them in paper towels last night. Probably put them in solos tonight. Gonna run 12/12 from sprout on them. We have severe flooding where I live. My entire veg was lost. So I lost several cuts thst I've had for months. And having fractured vertebrae don't help any. The ol lady has been helping me as much as possible. 

The last of GPS gear I'll buy for awhile. I think I have every strain except California cannon. And the rest of the testers. But I'm not interested in anymire stardawg. I have so many seeds. I could pop a whole pack of beans every day till the end of the year. And NVR touch my wine chiller. It's packed clear full of beans. And I have 4 old metal/tin lunch boxes clear full seeds that are newer hype stuff and gps gear. I've grown atleast 3-4 beans of every pack of GPS packs except two. CnC and blizzard bush.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya a 600 watt running it at about 300 watts for that plant. It got too big on me with just no time lately to get it into flower earlier with building the little new and improved trellis system I got. But the branching was perfect for a scrog, easy as pie to weave into the netting. Yield wise all I know is this will be my biggest plant most likely and I should get a very healthy yield.. I scrogged it on last day of veg to hopefully intentionally stunt a little growth upwards since its already so big.


Well very nice plants man. I'm interested how they turn out.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 1, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Well that doesn’t suck. Beautiful my man!


Thanks Lubda!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I rolled up a joint of SDK after a 3 day dry. I was surprised to see she was tasty already! Still needs 2 more day to dry, but I was able to taste purps and berries with a smooth finish. Pistils seem to be finishing up as well. From the 2 joints I had the high has me stoned and very happy.
> View attachment 4144584


Nice lookn run man.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 1, 2018)

ROCKTOTO said:


> Use debit card at own risk, I recently placed the order using my debit card they told me the transaction was denied but my bank was charged the amount that they said was denied by someone in China bestbet use cash I'm mad as hell!!!


Never use debit card or any card tied into your bank account online!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 1, 2018)

Thanks WW!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special chopped at 66 total flower days. Was mostly a cross. O.b.s. x mimosa(male) on one side. And O.B.S. x Durban Poison(male) I only left 3 main colas that went undusted. And the last most of the last two weeks of it, I was pretty much bed ridden. The ol lady didn't flush it as much as I do. But I can't bitch too much. She works a full time job 10-12 hours a day. Takes care of our two kids. 5 year old little boy and almost 3 year old little girl. Plus still takes care of laundry, dinner, dishes, and most house stuff. Plus kept up on my tents as much as she could. Overall I'm mostly stoked about the beans made from the crosses with o.b.s.

Edit: still needs trimmed. Jus a quick trim before we hung it. Still needs final trim and jarred up.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

Texas Butter ^^^^^ Mother plant. Had to cut clones to not lose her. And cut back on some strains. She has very banana/soft fruit smell. Hopefully she stays that way.

Hibernate ^^^^^ rooted clone. Zero veg. And flipped day after she rooted.

(Airborn G13 x Genius)x Durban Poison male. In 1gal smartpot. Test run to see how the smoke is. she got a little forgot with the back injury.

They are all like between 15-25 days in.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Jun 1, 2018)

ROCKTOTO said:


> I recently placed the order using my debit card they told me the transaction was denied but my bank was charged the amount that they said was denied by someone in China


When was this? Recently?


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> LVTK 50% off and still $150? I think attitude will be my go to seed bank once again.
> 
> View attachment 4144518
> 
> Also glad I grabbed a pack for under $50 during the 420 sale


Ugh I don't wanna go back to the attitude. Gu ships his stuff 1000 times faster.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 1, 2018)

Hickok Haze around D77 from flip. This is definitely a 13 week+ strain. Calyxes are still swelling and spitting out thick white pistils.

I can see why this is a discontinued strain. Of the 3 ladies, 2 displayed genetic fuck ups. 1 decided to grow some fasciated bud, and the other decided to grow a 2 headed bud. That's not some shit I'd want to breed with.....or grow. The price was right, though.

Fasciation:

 

Two-headed Tina:


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hickok Haze around D77 from flip. This is definitely a 13 week+ strain. Calyxes are still swelling and spitting out thick white pistils.
> 
> I can see why this is a discontinued strain. Of the 3 ladies, 2 displayed genetic fuck ups. 1 decided to grow some fasciated bud, and the other decided to grow a 2 headed bud. That's not some shit I'd want to breed with.....or grow. The price was right, though.
> 
> ...


What's the temp in your tent?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

I've used a prepaid walmart debit card and paypal debit card that uses money from PayPal balance. Which can be added at rite aids, CVS, Dollar Generals and another place. I have NVR had any suspicious activity on either card. And both cards charge under $0.50 per transaction for over seas transaction. My last order that came today. Was like 12 bucks and paypal charged me $0.22 for the overseas charge. Best way to go if you ask me. You can only load the amount needed to pay. That way if something would happen. Then it just gets declined. Bc it' prepaid. Several people have posted not to use any card tied to anything in here. So if you still are and get other charges. Then that' just as much your fault for being lazy and not doing your due diligence/homework. Before ordering.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Jun 1, 2018)

ROCKTOTO said:


> Use debit card at own risk, I recently placed the order using my debit card they told me the transaction was denied but my bank was charged the amount that they said was denied by someone in China bestbet use cash I'm mad as hell!!![/my sincere apologies to Greenpoint seeds. my bank stop the payment and they reversed the charges all I seen was the charge taking out the money, It hasn't been put back in my Account but no fraudulent activity on greenpoint seeds part. Ps but I will only use cash from now on!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hickok Haze around D77 from flip. This is definitely a 13 week+ strain. Calyxes are still swelling and spitting out thick white pistils.
> 
> I can see why this is a discontinued strain. Of the 3 ladies, 2 displayed genetic fuck ups. 1 decided to grow some fasciated bud, and the other decided to grow a 2 headed bud. That's not some shit I'd want to breed with.....or grow. The price was right, though.
> 
> ...


That thing will throw white pistils till the cows come home.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Hickok Haze around D77 from flip. This is definitely a 13 week+ strain. Calyxes are still swelling and spitting out thick white pistils.
> 
> I can see why this is a discontinued strain. Of the 3 ladies, 2 displayed genetic fuck ups. 1 decided to grow some fasciated bud, and the other decided to grow a 2 headed bud. That's not some shit I'd want to breed with.....or grow. The price was right, though.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a haze thing because my chinooks did some weird shit -- and they are discontinued like Hickok. 
Buds were also a little fluffy, but I am 100% satisfied with the quality. 
The keeper pheno is a real stinker and the buds are actually greasy. They goop up my grinder even after letting it dry out thoroughly. 
The weirdest thing is that my joints get tiny resin spots after a day or two -- but only with this pheno of chinook haze. The other two are good but not greasy.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 1, 2018)

tatonka said:


> That thing will throw white pistils till the cows come home.


I believe it.

I'm starting to see some milky colored trics on 2 of the plants, so I'll be using those as a guide to let me know when to cut those bitches.
.


Lurpin said:


> What's the temp in your tent?


I don't run a tent, so the temp and humidity will fluctuate with the weather, but the temps have been slowly rising over the grow starting at about the mid 70's with lights on at the start of the grow to about the mid 80's at the end.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 1, 2018)

even tho timing is off I put 6 Pebble pushers in the tub last nite, all 6 sportin tails this AM 
how many others pop theirs and getting the GPS 24hr tail treatment


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Maybe it's a haze thing


I would argue that it's a "breeder thing", as good breeding is designed to eliminate those kind of shitty genetics. Regardless, most in the cannabis world aren't actually breeders any more than they are seed sellers and "chuckers".


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 1, 2018)

the gnome said:


> even tho timing is off I put 6 Pebble pushers in the tub last nite, all 6 sportin tails this AM
> how many others pop theirs and getting the GPS 24hr tail treatment


My bounty Hunters all popped in about 18 hours. All popped up and put of the soil within 3 days. 1/5 was a little slow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @Chunky Stool Yeah I've got tons of stuff. Plenty of stardawg. Lol.
> 
> Edit: I have 3 for 3 LVTK germed and i put them in paper towels last night. Probably put them in solos tonight. Gonna run 12/12 from sprout on them. We have severe flooding where I live. My entire veg was lost. So I lost several cuts thst I've had for months. And having fractured vertebrae don't help any. The ol lady has been helping me as much as possible.
> 
> ...


Yikes, sounds like you've had a streak of bad luck...  

I've only finished one stardawg cross but have two in veg now. 
Chinook haze has become my preferred daytime smoke now that it's cured. 
Definitely the loudest strain I've grown.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 1, 2018)

the gnome said:


> even tho timing is off I put 6 Pebble pushers in the tub last nite, all 6 sportin tails this AM
> how many others pop theirs and getting the GPS 24hr tail treatment



1/4 to 1/2 inch tails after 10 hrs in a shot glass little h202 on my PP.Put some Bodega down with them they all cracked also just not tails like the PP.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I'm starting to see some milky colored trics on 2 of the plants, so I'll be using those as a guide to let me know when to cut those bitches.
> .
> ...


Some strains have different temp tolerances. They could be fox tailing from heat.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

the gnome said:


> even tho timing is off I put 6 Pebble pushers in the tub last nite, all 6 sportin tails this AM
> how many others pop theirs and getting the GPS 24hr tail treatment


Usually mine get tails around then. Some went 36hrs. The CV-LVTK sunk as soon as I threw in water. And cracked and popped a little tail within 24 hours


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jun 1, 2018)

Damn you Gu and your site-wide reverse auction!!!

Couldn't resist, Tennessee Kush #2, Triple Nova, and Tomahawk for $50 each 

For any of you using credit or debit card. I use a company called Revolut. They're a banking app who provide physical and virtual debit cards. You can get the card replaced for €1.99 or you can opt for the premium account and they give you a disposable virtual card that changes the number after each purchase.

After seeing what happened with peoples cards getting skimmed on 4/20 I requested a new card and 2 days later someone in Toykyo tried to charge it €90


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 1, 2018)

24 hours in and all 11 pebble pusher's have cracked open.


----------



## growslut (Jun 1, 2018)

chopped 2 Chinook yesterday. 86 days. the buds are fluffy like Chunky's. One smells like green apple jolly rancher. The other one smells nothing like that--more industrial/locker room room funk.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 1, 2018)

To be fair Chinook is a 'cross' a 'hybrid' or 'polyhybrid' it's not an inbred line, you're gonna get some outliers.

The one I saw flower was far from the stardawg, mostly leaned mom.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Orange Blossom Special chopped at 66 total flower days. Was mostly a cross. O.b.s. x mimosa(male) on one side. And O.B.S. x Durban Poison(male) I only left 3 main colas that went undusted. And the last most of the last two weeks of it, I was pretty much bed ridden. The ol lady didn't flush it as much as I do. But I can't bitch too much. She works a full time job 10-12 hours a day. Takes care of our two kids. 5 year old little boy and almost 3 year old little girl. Plus still takes care of laundry, dinner, dishes, and most house stuff. Plus kept up on my tents as much as she could. Overall I'm mostly stoked about the beans made from the crosses with o.b.s.
> 
> Edit: still needs trimmed. Jus a quick trim before we hung it. Still needs final trim and jarred up.
> View attachment 4144605 View attachment 4144609 View attachment 4144610 View attachment 4144611


Treasure that wife of yours and get better soon then take her out to a romantic dinner. Nice work!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 1, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Damn you Gu and your site-wide reverse auction!!!
> 
> Couldn't resist, Tennessee Kush #2, Triple Nova, and Tomahawk for $50 each
> 
> ...


Most major CC will do the same thing (issue a CC number for 1 time use online) I know Discover, Chase and Capitol One all do this for no extra fees, you can request the one time use cards through their website under your account.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2018)

Just transplanted a *Pig whistle, Copper Chem #10 x Red head stranger* and a_* Citrus Farmer*_ outdoors in the garden. That gives me those 3, a _*Purple Mt Majesty*_, a *Maverick*, two_* Deputies*_. Along with 2 _*Wake of the Dragons*_ from Strayfox (1 blood red pheno),and a_* lemon sherbert*_. The garden smells incredible.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 1, 2018)

Has anyone smoked Pig Whistle? Extremely vigorous in veg and am very much looking fwd to watching this grow out.Same with the Copper Chem x RHS cross HEALTHY looking


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 1, 2018)

For those who ran Raindance; how much stretch did you get on her?

Have one in flower that is tallest in the room, stretched easily 3x from onset of bloom.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I believe it.
> 
> I'm starting to see some milky colored trics on 2 of the plants, so I'll be using those as a guide to let me know when to cut those bitches.
> .
> ...


My Hicock Haze really wasn't packing on any weight until the humidity was a constant 40% to 50%


----------



## tatonka (Jun 1, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Has anyone smoked Pig Whistle? Extremely vigorous in veg and am very much looking fwd to watching this grow out.Same with the Copper Chem x RHS cross HEALTHY looking


I have some pig whistle flowers I grew and the smoke is a very motivating high.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

I wonder when Gu will restock the jelly pie seeds. That's what I really want..


----------



## Oblazer (Jun 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I wonder when Gu will restock the jelly pie seeds. That's what I really want..


Me too.. I've been waiting on purple badlands also .

So I guess whenever we do get the 50% off sale its only going to be like $75 after seeing everything is $150 now? Oh well ,just gotta be quick on the auctions


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 1, 2018)

Has anyone popped Sunday Stallion, Sky Warden or Bounty Hunter yet? 
Those peak my interest, I just hate to pay much for them being testers not knowing what will come of them.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 1, 2018)

yea, i hear ya. i got a free pack of sky warden, will have info in the future...will keep ya updated


----------



## Derrick83 (Jun 1, 2018)

Any diamond members get the 25% off to work on an order?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 1, 2018)

So tomorrow marks day 49 on my hibernate, I'm not really sure how far to take it, website says 50 to 60 days. I started my flush today and I'll keep an eye on her and see where she goes, my daughter's boyfriend says she smells like Juicy Fruit, lol ?? Smells like good weed to me,
Couldn't resist snipping a small Bud from the bottom...


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 1, 2018)

The Chickasaw Coolers and Chinook are popping above ground. 5 days for the cc. They took longer than most. I am so stoked for these. If you have seen what sackmastaflex is doing with chinook haze on instagram it may be the most underrated strain on GPS. 

My outdoor test for blizzard bush, jelly pie, and The deputy is off and running. I have no idea on sex yet but the Jelly pies are resistant and savage growers outside. 

Blizzard Bush is also a resilient outdoor specimen and seems to have a decent vertical stretch in the pheno I have. Smells like vanilla and lavender skunk off the stem. 

The deputy, two popped one survived, was stomped on by a Michigan marsh donkey and will make it, but looks like hell, through no fault of its own.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

So this isn't anything new, and I have to say I used this card on GPS before I found this thread and all its warnings. Anyway they finally got me for over $600 bucks at Bloomingdales on my card. So I desputed the charges and got a new one coming in 7 days in the mail. Smoked a few bong hits and now I'm moving on with my day.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Has anyone popped Sunday Stallion, Sky Warden or Bounty Hunter yet?
> Those peak my interest, I just hate to pay much for them being testers not knowing what will come of them.


I'm dropping sundae stallion in the aqua/h2o2 bath in about 10 mins


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 1, 2018)

Yeah seems payofix is definitely compromised in some way.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm dropping sundae stallion in the aqua/h2o2 bath in about 10 mins



Can you face time it for us I want to watch children be made. heh


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> So tomorrow marks day 49 on my hibernate, I'm not really sure how far to take it, website says 50 to 60 days. I started my flush today and I'll keep an eye on her and see where she goes, my daughter's boyfriend says she smells like Juicy Fruit, lol ?? Smells like good weed to me,
> Couldn't resist snipping a small Bud from the bottom...View attachment 4144800


I wouldn't go by the flowering times listed on the site or the pack. I would go by trichs. 50-60 on hibernate isn't long enough atleast for my pheno. It's 2× days in and still has a long way to go. And I don't imagine there is very many phenos the same. Neither strains are worked.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> they finally got me for over $600 bucks at Bloomingdales on my card


I personally go money order WU. Select cash on checkout. The money order is essentially cash. Works like a charm. Costs .70.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 1, 2018)

growslut said:


> chopped 2 Chinook yesterday. 86 days.


Pics when you get the chance.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm dropping sundae stallion in the aqua/h2o2 bath in about 10 mins


Right on. That's the most interesting one to me of those that I mentioned. 
The bag appeal of the sundae driver that I've looked up online is insane.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wouldn't go by the flowering times listed on the site or the pack. I would go by trichs. 50-60 on hibernate isn't long enough atleast for my pheno. It's 2× days in and still has a long way to go. And I don't imagine there is very many phenos the same. Neither strains are worked.


Yeah, I never go by what the sites or the packages say but I just like to use them to give me a general idea of a starting point.

My two hibernates are quite similar,


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Yeah, I never go by what the sites or the packages say but I just like to use them to give me a general idea of a starting point.
> 
> My two hibernates are quite similar,


Yeah they can get you a rough idea. But I'd say my hibernate will min 70 days. She' gonna be a monster tho. The flower tent she's in a only 30" wide on inside wall to inside wall. And she touches both sides. But she almost 36 inches across one way. And 38 inches tall. And she has some stretch in her to go... But she looks like she's gonna yield great. Nice thick side branching. And they stretched out far enough to get past the big fans from the nodes above. So they get great light penetration without stripping. I usually strip twice in flower. Day 1, and day 21. But I didn't do anything to her. She has a huge root system. She's in a 6 gal radicle bag. And it' all roots. She has over 15 inches of roots coming out of the bottom of the bag. I'm hoping she smokes good. She's check-n all the boxes so far.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> My two hibernates are quite similar,


How far along are They? Any pics?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

Seriously copperchem is at 88 somebody better snatch it....


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Seriously copperchem is at 88 somebody better snatch it....


I grabbed it at $46 last week. That was nice.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I grabbed it at $46 last week. That was nice.


Yeah that's a good grab. The c.v. Tenn kush and #2 are on the cheap right now. Under 40


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 1, 2018)

Look at all these deals! Wayne Brady shouldn't be too far away. He can smell the making of a deal. Like freshly baked cookies in the oven..


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Look at all these deals! Wayne Brady shouldn't be too far away. He can smell the making of a deal. Like freshly baked cookies in the oven..


Starting the testers at 150 is kinda dirty. I guess mostly everything from GPS is at 150. I mean you sell less packs at that high of price. Bc no one is gonna buy a tester at 150 surely. But ain't business. I grow his beans lol.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Starting the testers at 150 is kinda dirty. I guess mostly everything from GPS is at 150. I mean you sell less packs at that high of price. Bc no one is gonna buy a tester at 150 surely. But ain't business. I grow his beans lol.


Yeah I'm interested in testers, but not at $150. The art is being patient I suppose. I'm trying to be patient for Gu to restock some of his other stuff. Was gunslinger discontinued? I remember him saying it was super grape tasting and I want that...

Or jelly pie. Has anyone grown both? Which is more grape?


----------



## the gnome (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Or jelly pie. Has anyone grown both? Which is more grape?


I believe gunslinger's gone for good, I have a pak in veg now tho 
tbh not sure how grapey it would be with such deep roots in the chem.

if you want grapey get the JP, anything with grape stomper in it is grape city


----------



## Cold$moke (Jun 2, 2018)

I know im not too impressed with the weekly changes....i like consistency

Ill still post pics of the gps gear i grow out here along with anything i feel needs to be said about it.

But save for copper chem,and a couple others

I have as much gps gear as i want ...

.im glad i got in before the nuggets changed and when you could get some seeds on the CHEAP

I think i have barely spent 3 bills and have like 16 packs haha well minus 2 for they are the s1's


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

i snagged copper n chem for 31$ last week. plus the rollitup code and cash discount...got cackle for 32$ also!


----------



## nc208 (Jun 2, 2018)

Well May is gone and early June is here, any news on the CV drop?


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 2, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yeah that right up there.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Well May is gone and early June is here, any news on the CV drop?



how that’s going to work, with the new pricing?
New CV packs are supposed to be around $40-50


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 2, 2018)

I got a pack of the Sky Warden, big fan of tahoe alien, got 2 seeds going already they look healthy altho a bit small compared to my other seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> how that’s going to work, with the new pricing?
> New CV packs are supposed to be around $40-50


$40-50 will be the the new price point for the industry in a year or two -- and Rusty knows it. 
He's getting a head start on the competition.

Smart.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> how that’s going to work, with the new pricing?
> New CV packs are supposed to be around $40-50



I don't think this is new pricing.Gu~ just dropped the prices to $89 not that long ago.Why the auctions are starting at $150 i don't know but i'm sure once the store wide auction is over the price of $89 will show back up.

As far as what the prices will be on CV's new drop i'm sure it'll be in range of what was said.Wish they'd hurry up on that drop too as i'd love to check out a 7 week finisher myself.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 2, 2018)

I don’t think this auction setup is going to be the new pricing. It’s probably only so the packs don’t drop so fast and keeps people watching their want list. I’m sure they know exactly what packs are going for, seems to be 30-40 bucks. But when this auction is done the reg prices probably go back. 

Hell, my brain told me I had enough of the stardawg crosses. Then picked up some Cackleberry like 5 min ago. Cuz well.. Cherry OG


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 2, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I don't think this is new pricing.Gu~ just dropped the prices to $89 not that long ago.Why the auctions are starting at $150 i don't know but i'm sure once the store wide auction is over the price of $89 will show back up.
> 
> As far as what the prices will be on CV's new drop i'm sure it'll be in range of what was said.Wish they'd hurry up on that drop too as i'd love to check out a 7 week finisher myself.


This is exactly what I was talking about earlier when I mentioned "erratic pricing".
It is an amateur mistake.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is exactly what I was talking about earlier when I mentioned "erratic pricing".
> It is an amateur mistake.


Yeah it's big turn off to gps that's for sure. I hadn' ordered anything from anywhere else other than GPS. Until all this shit started happening. S1 crap, retarded pricing. And everything else. I started ordering from GLG and another one. Both of which have twice the selection as gps.


----------



## Dustjesus (Jun 2, 2018)

My card just got fraudulent charges from nike.com. on phone with bank now. 3 orders 395.00. 170.00. 295.00


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah it's big turn off to gps that's for sure. I hadn' ordered anything from anywhere else other than GPS. Until all this shit started happening. S1 crap, retarded pricing. And everything else. I started ordering from GLG and another one. Both of which have twice the selection as gps.


I remember way before Christmas, you made a post cursing whoever sniped a pack of seeds from you, and wishing them some awful, uncontrollable, gut-wrenching diarrhea on Christmas morning. Your comment was so vile that I shared it with my girlfriend and asked her "Holy cow. Can you believe people can be so toxic like this?"

I believe in karma. And I'm sorry to hear about your flood. And your broken back. Thought it might be worth pointing out that the way karma works--projecting negativity also sucks negativity towards you like a magnet. Not completely saying that your bad luck stems from the negativity you project, but its worth thinking about.

On the other hand, I really enjoy your posts on what you growing. That Hibernate clone is really impressive. 

I wish you the best with your recovery and hope you steer your comments more positive.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## genuity (Jun 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> I remember way before Christmas, you made a post cursing whoever sniped a pack of seeds from you, and wishing them some awful, uncontrollable, gut-wrenching diarrhea on Christmas morning. Your comment was so vile that I shared it with my girlfriend and asked her "Holy cow. Can you believe people can be so toxic like this?"
> 
> I believe in karma. And I'm sorry to hear about your flood. And your broken back. Thought it might be worth pointing out that the way karma works--projecting negativity also sucks negativity towards you like a magnet. Not completely saying that your bad luck stems from the negativity you project, but its worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


Back on cannazon,this one poster said he hopes my rooms get infected, and harm on me..or some shit..

cause he had to pay a high price for a pack of seeds($600+)(it was a bid war,but I knew another pack was being released, so did everyone else.) Now I was using a lot of yyuuuuuppp..

So I kind of understand a lil... lol


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

yuuuuuup!


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 2, 2018)

Some fooker sniped some Garlix this morning for either $16 or $18 from me.


Congrats sumbich.Slap ya momma score right there!


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2018)

Here is my two hibernates...
Really looking forward to these finishing out,  

My pH meter shit the bed about a week week and a half ago and I have been winging it and praying, my tap water is terrible and all over the place.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

I was gonna check out great lakes genetics or the labyrinth seed co, see what their customer service is like. GPS has set the bar pretty high. I was use to dealing with the sh*tty attitude but not anymore.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

o no! no ph bahhhhd! im too anal to not use one, would stress me out!! order you an extra, ebay on the low!


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> o no! no ph bahhhhd! im too anal to not use one, would stress me out!! order you an extra, ebay on the low!


Yeah I was panicking, luckily my new meter came yesterday.
It took a week to get here, ordered from in my own state LOL
But yet I ordered a migro 100 from Ireland and it took 2 days to get here, go figure


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> I remember way before Christmas, you made a post cursing whoever sniped a pack of seeds from you, and wishing them some awful, uncontrollable, gut-wrenching diarrhea on Christmas morning. Your comment was so vile that I shared it with my girlfriend and asked her "Holy cow. Can you believe people can be so toxic like this?"
> 
> I believe in karma. And I'm sorry to hear about your flood. And your broken back. Thought it might be worth pointing out that the way karma works--projecting negativity also sucks negativity towards you like a magnet. Not completely saying that your bad luck stems from the negativity you project, but its worth thinking about.
> 
> ...


It was a joke, not a dick. Don't take it so hard


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 2, 2018)

I bought more stamps! lol
The "newbies" are "jumping the gun" today. Let them get to $25.00 before you hit buy. lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I bought more stamps! lol
> The "newbies" are "jumping the gun" today. Let them get to $25.00 before you hit buy. lol


Yeah... I haven't seen any that low. Lowest I have seen so far is about $34. Do they really get down into the $25 dollar range? I had an idea the GPS might not appreciate. Let's just make a list of people and what strain they want, and take turns waiting for the auction to get to where we want it. Problem solved everyone is happy and it's teamwork.

Edit: this was more of a joke. I hope no one takes it seriously. I'm stoned already this morning.


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Some fooker sniped some Garlix this morning for either $16 or $18 from me.
> 
> 
> Congrats sumbich.Slap ya momma score right there!


Wow! Garlix got into the teens! 

I've been trying to avoid the auctions to fight the addiction, but I better start paying more attention!

Haven't smoked any yet (drying) but Garlix grew some impressive monster nugs on 2 plants


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

yea, good snag, wish i was that lucky!!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> My card just got fraudulent charges from nike.com. on phone with bank now. 3 orders 395.00. 170.00. 295.00


So I guess GPS doesn’t get any karmic retribution for continuing to use a CC processor that’s selling CC info. Got it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So I guess GPS doesn’t get any karmic retribution for continuing to use a CC processor that’s selling CC info. Got it.


i think there are warnings on the website if you try to use a card. but i don't know for sure. i would only go the cash route at this point.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

money orders r 90c also


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i think there are warnings on the website if you try to use a card. but i don't know for sure. i would only go the cash route at this point.


I don’t see any warnings. There’s a pop up telling you to call your bank or CC company if your card is declined. Nothing about potential stolen CC info.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

post office tracks it for 3$ also, so u know they got it...


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

yea, that sucks! for sure!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 2, 2018)

Sundance Kid in natural light.


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So I guess GPS doesn’t get any karmic retribution for continuing to use a CC processor that’s selling CC info. Got it.


I think GPS is stuck between a rock and a hard place. Since American credit companies can't/won't work with cannabis related vendors, GPS and others are forced to use the few international vendors that will work with cannabis companies.

I made a seed purchase at Seeds Here Now before GPS who also used Payofix. I used the same card with GPS, then my card was compromised. My bank caught it, cancelled the charge and sent me a new card.

The issue needs fixing but the main issue is with Payofix, not GPS. It absolutely mind blowing that a credit card processor is not secure--or is actively selling information.

But what do folks think cannabis companies should do? Discontinue all credit card sales?

That might solve the credit card's being stolen problem, but wouldn't it lead to a lot more scam-artists who take the cash money and run? 

I really feel for new users who use credit cards and get screwed. But I am super grateful that Gu~ and GPS is trustworthy enough to work on a cash basis for future business. Btw, there is not a single other company I would feel safe sending cash through the mail. GPS can cash in on my hard earned my trust


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sundance Kid in natural light.
> View attachment 4145150 View attachment 4145151


That's some gorgeous flower my friend. I'm glad I got some popped, now if only they would hurry up and be done.


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

I'll take some of what Stoned Drifter is smoking


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Card cards are fine, tons of people who also purchase each day are not affected by these problems. 
(Safer) Prepaid cards are accepted, cash and money order too. 
I’ll even let you wire your payment with a 10% discount. 

So many options.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 2, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Sundance Kid in natural light.
> View attachment 4145150 View attachment 4145151


Execellent!
Any sweet berry cookie dough action?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Execellent!
> Any sweet berry cookie dough action?


I'm tasting purps and berries with smooth sweet after taste. No cookie dough, but maybe a little cure would help bring those flavors out. We'll see.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> I think GPS is stuck between a rock and a hard place. Since American credit companies can't/won't work with cannabis related vendors, GPS and others are forced to use the few international vendors that will work with cannabis companies.


I'm just curious. If this is true then are dispensaries in legal states using these kinds of vendors for their card processing as well?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Yeah... I haven't seen any that low. Lowest I have seen so far is about $34. Do they really get down into the $25 dollar range? I had an idea the GPS might not appreciate. Let's just make a list of people and what strain they want, and take turns waiting for the auction to get to where we want it. Problem solved everyone is happy and it's teamwork.
> 
> Edit: this was more of a joke. I hope no one takes it seriously. I'm stoned already this morning.


I just kinda set up 3 strains for around a 100.00, starting with 1 or 2 of interest in the mix. I would eventually get to about 3 packs of each. from what everyone is posting about GPS, I would be a fool not to invest in these genetics,for when "prohibition" ends in my area.
You never know, next year, these same seeds might be $200.00 or $20.00,


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> I think GPS is stuck between a rock and a hard place. Since American credit companies can't/won't work with cannabis related vendors, GPS and others are forced to use the few international vendors that will work with cannabis companies.
> 
> I made a seed purchase at Seeds Here Now before GPS who also used Payofix. I used the same card with GPS, then my card was compromised. My bank caught it, cancelled the charge and sent me a new card.
> 
> ...


Yes. I think they should discontinue CC. The majority of American seed banks do not use them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm just curious. If this is true then are dispensaries in legal states using these kinds of vendors for their card processing as well?


ATM machines are pretty typical at Rec shops, I’m not sure if they accept CC’s.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Card cards are fine, tons of people who also purchase each day are not affected by these problems.
> (Safer) Prepaid cards are accepted, cash and money order too.
> I’ll even let you wire your payment with a 10% discount.
> 
> So many options.


How can you say they’re fine? Not everyone has gotten their CC info stolen, but enough of your customers have that it’s clearly coming from your processor. Some customers have only used their card at your site before it was compromised.

For those skeptical, the ICMag GPS thread has a lot of users that have had their CC info stolen after purchasing from GPS. All the users here got buried by the avalanche that came with the bunk S1’s. 

And yes there are so many options, so why not just get rid of the CC option?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> ATM machines are pretty typical at Rec shops, I’m not sure if they accept CC’s.


Every dispensary I’ve visited has been cash only.


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm just curious. If this is true then are dispensaries in legal states using these kinds of vendors for their card processing as well?


no idea.

Like Jayblaze and Lubda say, most dispensaries are cash only, and it is somewhat common to have an atm placed in the lobby

Don't know if credit cards are becoming more common since recreational marijuana became legal in California in Jan.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Every dispensary I’ve visited has been cash only.


Everyone I have visited has taken cash or debit, and everyone has had an ATM in the front area that charges crazy amounts for withdrawal and only allows $400 at a time.
A lot of seed companies have also sold their seeds for many years taking nothing but MO or cash. Payofix has absolutely scammed customers of Gp. Even if it was just one, that is reason enough to discontinue accepting CC until one can be found that isn't scamming customers.
Cheers


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yes. I think they should discontinue CC. The majority of American seed banks do not use them.


lol. Yeah, there are many of us that are well aware how you feel about the CC option at GP.

Wasn’t it you that pretty much demanded Gu to shut it down a few weeks ago?
Of course, I could have you mixed up with someone else that had ranted about it many, many times.


----------



## growslut (Jun 2, 2018)

hey, do most folks wear gloves when watering with Recharge?

how about salt-based nutes?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Every dispensary I’ve visited has been cash only.


I figured as much, but wasn’t certain. I checked out a couple Rec spots when they first opened, weed is subpar for the most part.


----------



## klx (Jun 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> hey, do most folks wear gloves when watering with Recharge?
> 
> how about salt-based nutes?


Gloves are for pussies.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 2, 2018)

Ive used cc 4 times now no problemo...

International buyer though not sure if its just American buyers being compromised ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> lol. Yeah, there are many of us that are well aware how you feel about the CC option at GP.
> 
> Wasn’t it you that pretty much demanded Gu to shut it down a few weeks ago?
> Of course, I could have you mixed up with someone else that had ranted about it many, many times.


Yes. I’ve been saying he should get rid of the CC option for weeks, because we’ve known that payofix was selling CC info for weeks.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How can you say they’re fine? Not everyone has gotten their CC info stolen, but enough of your customers have that it’s clearly coming from your processor. Some customers have only used their card at your site before it was compromised.
> 
> For those skeptical, the ICMag GPS thread has a lot of users that have had their CC info stolen after purchasing from GPS. All the users here got buried by the avalanche that came with the bunk S1’s.
> 
> And yes there are so many options, so why not just get rid of the CC option?



1st if you use your own CC instead of a loadable CC then its your fault. You are buying illegal seeds (federally) why would anyone do that.

2nd How do I or any1 else know that the posters aren't lying or that it's not JJ or crew.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only two of my bodega bubblegum females are chem dominant.
> First one is typical burnt rubber but the second smells rotten -- like roadkill.
> 
> Is there a strain called 'Bloated Possum'?


Speaking of Bodega, I have a few in flower around 2 weeks or so. I was running a few in 1 gal pots because I had used up all my 3gal. Anyhow I chopped a few plants so I went to re-pot a Bodega and damn did she smell of bubble gum awesomeness. I love gum and can't wait to see her grow up. I also dusted a branch of Schmoes Casey Jones with a sweet gummy male.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 1st if you use your own CC instead of a loadable CC then its your fault. You are buying illegal seeds (federally) why would anyone do that.
> 
> 2nd How do I or any1 else know that the posters aren't lying or that it's not JJ or crew.


Your first point is contradictory. If it’s dumb for people to use CC, it’s also dumb for GPS to accept CC. Anyone purchasing seeds, regardless of payment method, is doing something federally illegal. CC doesn’t change that at all.

Go ahead and ask the multiple people on this thread that have had their CC info compromised if they’re just making it up. You really think JJ cares this much about GPS to spread rumors? I haven’t seen anyone from Top Dawg crew say anything about GPS in years. Given how quickly they sell out every drop, they’re obviously not hurting.

Also, one of Top Dawg’s main banks is Seeds Here Now, who apparently also use payofix. They’d just be shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 2, 2018)

Dont the taxes for cannabis related businesses in Colorad have to be paid in cash? That's what I read somewhere anyways. 
That's probably why cash is king lol.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Your first point is contradictory. If it’s dumb for people to use CC, it’s also dumb for GPS to accept CC. Anyone purchasing seeds, regardless of payment method, is doing something federally illegal. CC doesn’t change that at all.
> 
> Go ahead and ask the multiple people on this thread that have had their CC info compromised if they’re just making it up. You really think JJ cares this much about GPS to spread rumors? I haven’t seen anyone from Top Dawg crew say anything about GPS in years. Given how quickly they sell out every drop, they’re obviously not hurting.
> 
> Also, one of Top Dawg’s main banks is Seeds Here Now, who apparently also use payofix. They’d just be shooting themselves in the foot.


Why wouldn't he accept CC its not his responsibility to protect you. It's a outside company that does the CC and it's well documented by GU as such. If your not smart enough to use a prepaid card then suffer with the results.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Why wouldn't he accept CC its not his responsibility to protect you. It's a outside company that does the CC and it's well documented by GU as such. If your not smart enough to use a prepaid card then suffer with the results.


Wtf? Seriously? If buying with CC is so unsafe or problematic, an ethical seller should try to protect his customers and not offer it. Your reasoning is genuinely bizarre. 

In this case, we’ve known that payofix is selling info for a long time. One customer contacted GPS specifically and alerted them to this. GPS has done nothing to either warn their customers or remove the offending CC processor. 

It’s crazy that you’re supporting this. If anyone had their CC info stolen when using any other vendor, people would be up in arms. 

I agree that customers should use cash or MOs. But just because a customer has a choice of options, doesn’t make it ok for GPS to use a CC processor with a high likelihood of having your info stolen. There’s responsibility on both sides here. GPS isn’t magically absolved of this when they’ve known for weeks that payofix is problematic.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How can you say they’re fine? Not everyone has gotten their CC info stolen, but enough of your customers have that it’s clearly coming from your processor. Some customers have only used their card at your site before it was compromised.
> 
> For those skeptical, the ICMag GPS thread has a lot of users that have had their CC info stolen after purchasing from GPS. All the users here got buried by the avalanche that came with the bunk S1’s.
> 
> And yes there are so many options, so why not just get rid of the CC option?


I agree. Especially since many only used cards for this and never anything else. I know it is convenient but it is without a doubt compromised. Several not on this website had this issue and they were cards only used on the site. These customers will probably never use GPS again even though it wasn't him that did it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wtf? Seriously? If buying with CC is so unsafe or problematic, an ethical seller should try to protect his customers and not offer it. Your reasoning is genuinely bizarre.
> 
> In this case, we’ve known that payofix is selling info for a long time. One customer contacted GPS specifically and alerted them to this. GPS has done nothing to either warn their customers or remove the offending CC processor.
> 
> ...


So your solution is to ban CC all together so that responsible adults that use a prepaid can no longer do it. So that someone from overseas now has to send money?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So your solution is to ban CC all together so that responsible adults that use a prepaid can no longer do it. So that someone from overseas now has to send money?


I think there needs to be a disclaimer maybe to say preferred CC payment method is by a prepaid card..
And I'm from the UK, and I went to foreign exchange, changed my £-$ and sent money tracked..3 times I've done this lol.
Safety first!....and then team work.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So your solution is to ban CC all together so that responsible adults that use a prepaid can no longer do it. So that someone from overseas now has to send money?


I think a compromise would be to give a warning that the cc system is compromised and they should use at their own risk. Of course here in the states that is probably most definitely a federal charge regardless and I would consult with a lawyer before doing it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

I can see a disclaimer saying preferred CC method is a prepaid card. That should be for all seed sellers now that banks in the USA can't/won't process for them.
To me thats common sense but I guess lots of people lack common sense.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2018)

I think it more ignorance than anything. You have to remember how many new people to the game are joining in everyday...


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 2, 2018)

Didn't they put up a banner that mentions CC may not be the best method of payment? I used CC one time in the very beginning but haven't used it again after I saw people having troubles.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

I used to order all the time from Gypsy with CC back in the day, but never my card.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 2nd How do I or any1 else know that the posters aren't lying or that it's not JJ or crew.


I just had to point out how ignorant you sound. Just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean it's not happening. I don't know you, or any if these other people personally enough to even have an interest in making shit up. It's really happening, just like the earth is round. Get with the program, or sit down shut up and have a toke.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just had to point out how ignorant you sound. Just because it hasn't happened to you doesn't mean it's not happening. I don't know you, or any if these other people personally enough to even have an interest in making shit up. It's really happening, just like the earth is round. Get with the program, or sit down shut up and have a toke.


You are correct it hasn't happen to me because I'm not IGNORANT enough to use my CC


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 2, 2018)

Where are the boobies in this thread? Sorry but very disappoint


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You are correct it hasn't happen to me because I'm not IGNORANT enough to use my CC


Yeah good for you but that's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about how you and others are perpetuating the issue by saying it's not happening and that those who it has happen to are "lying".

Thus leaving a trail of fallacies for others to fall victim to. Isn't this whole website about giving accurate information? I thought so


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 2, 2018)

I'll have some trichome nipples to post soon.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

I never once said it never happen. I said how do I or anyone else know for sure it happen.

I don't know you, in fact I didn't know you even posted about it. I was responding to JayBlaze's comment about the ICmag post's.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

I had my card info stolen on a CC that I had never used (I don't use CC anymore) . I went to buy a new car and they asked for a CC to show I was serious.. the next day I had over 2k in different charges. Should new car dealerships ban CC?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

this is why our credit cards are protected! it sucks bad that this happens for sure guys! sry! money orders or kesh


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

us gov needs to wake up, fix mj status and let banks touch this money!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> us gov needs to wake up, fix mj status and let banks touch this money!


California legislation is passing laws right now for cannabis banking within the state.

https://www.bizjournals.com/sacramento/news/2018/05/31/legislation-to-create-cannabis-banking-alternative.html


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> California legislation is passing laws right now for cannabis banking within the state.
> 
> https://www.bizjournals.com/sacramento/news/2018/05/31/legislation-to-create-cannabis-banking-alternative.html


yea i read that a few days ago, hope it goes thru!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 2, 2018)

I don’t think anyone is saying, or even doubting that CC info has been compromised. 
Hell, it happens all the time...and not just seedbanks. 
It’s the mind-set of trying to strong-arm a business to shut it down. 
That’s absurd. There are alternatives such as pre-loaded debit cards, etc...

The strong arm, sit-in campus mind-set whilst singing “we shall over come” is what is ridiculous. 
aka SHUT IT DOWN NOW!

The immediate overreaction without even thinking anything through is crazy. Others benefit from the utility, albeit preloaded cards, etc.. are the safest way. 

Really like the disclaimer idea.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 2nd How do I or any1 else know that the posters aren't lying or that it's not JJ or crew.


He clearly asserts the assumption that posters claiming to have been victims are lying. It's clear as day and that's what my gripe is. I used my card before I found this thread and it happen to me. I'm not supporting anyones "campus sit-ins" or agenda. Just stating the facts. A few pages back I supported the the preloaded idea. I said my piece and this is the last I'm going to say about it.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 2, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Where are the boobies in this thread? Sorry but very disappoint


 There you go.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 2, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> He clearly asserts the assumption that posters claiming to have been victims are lying. It's clear as day and that's what my gripe is. I used my card before I found this thread and it happen to me. I'm not supporting anyones "campus sit-ins" or agenda. Just stating the facts. A few pages back I supported the the preloaded idea. I said my piece and this is the last I'm going to say about it.


once again I never said you were lying I said " How do I or any1 else know that the posters aren't lying or that it's not JJ or crew." Like I said a few post back that was in reference to Jay's ICmag post comment.

I am not saying it didn't happen to you. How the hell would I know.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 2, 2018)

Every order that I've used a card was a prepaid card. Haven't had one single problem. I think the prepaid cards have different routing and account numbers and they know they are prepaid. And I don't think they mess with them. I've noticed most people who got had with a charge were cards tied to a bank account and or an actual credit card. Not prepaid.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 2, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Where are the boobies in this thread? Sorry but very disappoint





Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4136682
> 
> View attachment 4136683
> 
> ...


See my previous post.  After a thousand pages in any thread it is an universal internet guarantee that there will be boobs somewhere. 
This thread is actually full of them.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 2, 2018)

Ok how bout some plant pictures.....
What's everyone smokin on. Just stuffed a cone. First layer is 1995 OG Kush, 2nd layer is O.B.S. 3rd layer is 90s Purps (original purple urkle) 4th layer is Airborne G13 x Genius. And then topped of with Clementine Cookies.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 2, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> My card just got fraudulent charges from nike.com. on phone with bank now. 3 orders 395.00. 170.00. 295.00


$3,200+ here for ship tracking software


----------



## tatonka (Jun 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> $40-50 will be the the new price point for the industry in a year or two -- and Rusty knows it.
> He's getting a head start on the competition.
> 
> Smart.


I thought we were all going to be sharing cuts openly in a year or two?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 2, 2018)

My Bodega Bubblegums. They look goofy because they were moms for month or two and they got chopped to bits first .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 2, 2018)

100% germ for the Sundae Stallion and Pebble Pusher tester packs.

Also threw down some left over beans of Bonfire and Eagle Scout.

TNTs (labeled 1 and 2 in my pics) have both been harvested and hung.
Tested and jarred #2 this morning. This was the shortest and quickest finisher of the two. Its very frosty but one of its standout traits is the incredible density of the buds. These nugs are rock solid and sticky icky. Definitely the densest flowers I've grown from GP to date.

Normally I expect a little harshness from buds that come straight off the drying line but the smoke was smooth and thick. I suspect it will only get better and better as they cure.
And there's no shortness of potency either. It packs the same punch that you'd come to expect with these genetics Death Star/Stardawg.

Testing #1 in a couple of days. Its still not quite dry enough. When I do, I'll throw up some dried nug shots of both

Not the best quality pic but the closest I could get (I've gone back to using my Nikon for future pics)
TNT #2





Hope everyone's having a great weekend


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 2, 2018)

Let's get this thread back on the gear.... I'm guilty as well of stirring the pot. But over the last 250 pages it's been like high school shit. We are better than shit.

Orange Blossom Special ground up for some cone stuffing. There's some purple inside the buds. Apparently the stardawg shining through.
 

Sundae Stallion beans nice super dark striping.


LVTK 38 hours after put in water. Soaked 24hrs. Then into paper towel for the other 14hrs.


And last but not least these are the up incoming run. These are going to be run 12/12 from seed. In 3gal radicle bags. Sundae Stallion and Pebble Pusher from GPS, and Chemtrail Cookie Breath from Taylor Made Genetics


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 2, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So your solution is to ban CC all together so that responsible adults that use a prepaid can no longer do it. So that someone from overseas now has to send money?


If I had to send money then that would be the last time I order from GPS.. 
Pity a bank transfer is no gd like u can do at attitude


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 2, 2018)

I threw three Doc Holliday seeds in to soak Friday night before I hit the sack,
Saturday morning here's what I had...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 2, 2018)

Good news.
It pays to share cuts with your homies.
I gave a clone of Pig Whistle #4 to my homie and he held onto it through its dormant stage. He said it finally snapped out of it and is growing huge now after 8 weeks of nothing. He is going to give me back a copy and hopefully since its in Veg the dam thing won't grow slow.
The plant from seed was hella vigorous so it is confusing why it went into sleep mode.
I am excited because I like the smoke from this particular plant I grew.


----------



## genuity (Jun 3, 2018)

Pepple pusher few more days in the cups


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 3, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> $3,200+ here for ship tracking software


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 3, 2018)

The Purple Badlands is doing good, one runt . 
Got my S1 replacement, Pebbles & was able to score a pack of tester
The SW will be popped as soon as I can up pop the PB .


H Haze 
Neglected male in background


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4145429


Hmm, maybe. I was thinking more like this:


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 3, 2018)

DVG's Citrus Farmer, thanks to GPS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

Hell of a lot of indoor here guys while I love those grows has anyone had any particular standouts in the outdoors they would recommend for growing under the sun...especially hybrids or indica doms


----------



## Offcenter (Jun 3, 2018)

you sniped my cackle ship! nice grab, enjoy growing them, some of the best looking seeds and young plants ive grown. have packs of the cack but 25 was a nice $


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 3, 2018)

So my LVTK is kinda like not giving up cause it looks a little better. I did say before it is just been a slow chugger, and it still is. Still the flower time will probably go a full 10 weeks or into the 11th week on this one plant for me, but I got more seeds left if I find a use for it. The buds are definitely dense, smell very nice and have a crazy hair/calyx look. Some buds on the lowers just went wide and not so much vertical. The triangle smell of like some rubber is starting to come through moreso now. I would guess the lemon skunk was the lemon candy smell and the triangle is what donates that baked goods smell to the lemon candy. Interesting. But its still dominant fruit smell. Anyways, hopefully some wind is back in some LVTK sails now of you guys out there lol


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 3, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> So my LVTK is kinda like not giving up cause it looks a little better. I did say before it is just been a slow chugger, and it still is. Still the flower time will probably go a full 10 weeks or into the 11th week on this one plant for me, but I got more seeds left if I find a use for it. The buds are definitely dense, smell very nice and have a crazy hair/calyx look. Some buds on the lowers just went wide and not so much vertical. The triangle smell of like some rubber is starting to come through moreso now. I would guess the lemon skunk was the lemon candy smell and the triangle is what donates that baked goods smell to the lemon candy. Interesting. But its still dominant fruit smell. Anyways, hopefully some wind is back in some LVTK sails now of you guys out there lol


Just had two Boomtown come out of the drying shed. One is lemon muffin with some Pledge finish. The other is lemon floor cleaner period.


Both are a mid-day sort of indulgence. Posted photos weeks ago before a mag issue forced them to finish at 8 weeks. An issue free run is necessary, as I can do much better, to unlock the potential of these.

Lubbda, Spondly, and Bakersfield need to do a killer run of these! There's more lemon in there than I brought out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 3, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4145429


What type of motherboards do they have and how easy are they to reprogram?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 3, 2018)

just snagged me some old tom hill haze beans and bunch of t.h.h. crosses!! woot!!!


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell of a lot of indoor here guys while I love those grows has anyone had any particular standouts in the outdoors they would recommend for growing under the sun...especially hybrids or indica doms


Not yet Rubes, but I'll let you know in a few months...
Had a bit of a mishap with a timer and a sulfur burn and toasted most of the fan leaves a month back. Thought I was gonna have to start over again, but they pulled out of it. Just up potted to 45s.
LVTK

The Deputy 
Sky Dweller 
Night Rider 
Cookie Wrecks


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 3, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Just had two Boomtown come out of the drying shed. One is lemon muffin with some Pledge finish. The other is lemon floor cleaner period.
> 
> 
> Both are a mid-day sort of indulgence. Posted photos weeks ago before a mag issue forced them to finish at 8 weeks. An issue free run is necessary, as I can do much better, to unlock the potential of these.
> ...


For me its mainly the little leaves scattered through the buds that make me not want to grow it again. I've got the cackleberry and a mendo purps going right next to it with everything the same and the LVTK is behind. But the smoke report will determine what is up. Its just that it is going the full 10 weeks and so it needs to be worth it to me. Like my mendo purps is totally worth the 70 day flower time. I mean purple/pink/magenta buds reeking of grape otter pops/grape juice/grapesicles depending on how it feels lol, and it yields well is worth 70 days to me even if it may have a few leaves to trim off, like the LVTK leaves.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not yet Rubes, but I'll let you know in a few months...
> Had a bit of a mishap with a timer and a sulfur burn and toasted most of the fan leaves a month back. Thought I was gonna have to start over again, but they pulled out of it. Just up potted to 45s.
> LVTKView attachment 4145556
> 
> ...


Your cookie wrecks look like my grandpa's breath f2


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Your cookie wrecks look like my grandpa's breath f2


They're sure some fat leaf girls, looking like they will stay short and stocky.
My first shot a growing a partial CBD strain also got a couple Half and Half girls to put out as well.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 3, 2018)

Some Pig Whistles and a lone Night Rider at day 23. After picking off the few male flowers each sported right around the two week mark, as a kind soul on here suggested , none have returned so far. Not much of a smell to the NR yet but 6 of the 7 PW have an incredible lime/chemical cleaner smell to them.
 

Cheers


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 3, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Just had two Boomtown come out of the drying shed. One is lemon muffin with some Pledge finish. The other is lemon floor cleaner period.
> 
> 
> Both are a mid-day sort of indulgence. Posted photos weeks ago before a mag issue forced them to finish at 8 weeks. An issue free run is necessary, as I can do much better, to unlock the potential of these.
> ...


I have a pack of Boomtown, but not sure when I will get to it. My brother is starting LVTK right now, so it likely won't be anytime soon for me. I think I am good on lemony weed for a minute. Will be harvesting Jelly Pie and DVG's Brandywine this week (hopefully).

I just started Full Moon Fever. Looks like 4 of 4 above ground. Went 0 for 6 on my Jupiter and Beyonds (CCS via GP), so that's out unfortunately. Was looking forward to the J&P but oh well. 

This run for me will be the Full Moon Fever, some Skunk and Skunk crosses, a little Shoreline gear, and perhaps even something from Chucker's Paradise. Looking for the stinkers.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> They're sure some fat leaf girls, looking like they will stay short and stocky.
> My first shot a growing a partial CBD strain also got a couple Half and Half girls to put out as well.


Here's a pic of my grandpas breath f2 , got from GPS


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I have a pack of Boomtown, but not sure when I will get to it. My brother is starting LVTK right now, so it likely won't be anytime soon for me. I think I am good on lemony weed for a minute. Will be harvesting Jelly Pie and DVG's Brandywine this week (hopefully).
> 
> I just started Full Moon Fever. Looks like 4 of 4 above ground. Went 0 for 6 on my Jupiter and Beyonds (CCS via GP), so that's out unfortunately. Was looking forward to the J&P but oh well.
> 
> This run for me will be the Full Moon Fever, some Skunk and Skunk crosses, a little Shoreline gear, and perhaps even something from Chucker's Paradise. Looking for the stinkers.


Well shit, I've got two packs of Jupiter & Beyond.
Maybe I'll dunk a few just to see if they are viable.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> View attachment 4145328 There you go.


I, too, enjoy a nice pair of Tits.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 3, 2018)

Nice tits!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I, too, enjoy a nice pair of Tits.
> 
> View attachment 4145588


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

Put in soil last night around 1030pm I think roughly. And this morning she's above ground. The other 2 are almost above soil. They've pushed the dirt up like they do right before they pop out. 

LVTK


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

@Chunky Stool check yo dms


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 3, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> For me its mainly the little leaves scattered through the buds that make me not want to grow it again. I've got the cackleberry and a mendo purps going right next to it with everything the same and the LVTK is behind. But the smoke report will determine what is up. Its just that it is going the full 10 weeks and so it needs to be worth it to me. Like my mendo purps is totally worth the 70 day flower time. I mean purple/pink/magenta buds reeking of grape otter pops/grape juice/grapesicles depending on how it feels lol, and it yields well is worth 70 days to me even if it may have a few leaves to trim off, like the LVTK leaves.


Once the buds really start to fill out, they don't look as leafy. Can't wait for it to get some cure time in the jars. 

Your grape sounds delicious!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I have a pack of Boomtown, but not sure when I will get to it. My brother is starting LVTK right now, so it likely won't be anytime soon for me. I think I am good on lemony weed for a minute. Will be harvesting Jelly Pie and DVG's Brandywine this week (hopefully).
> 
> I just started Full Moon Fever. Looks like 4 of 4 above ground. Went 0 for 6 on my Jupiter and Beyonds (CCS via GP), so that's out unfortunately. Was looking forward to the J&P but oh well.
> 
> This run for me will be the Full Moon Fever, some Skunk and Skunk crosses, a little Shoreline gear, and perhaps even something from Chucker's Paradise. Looking for the stinkers.


I hear you. I got my fill of orange strains last year, and my wife likes the lemons.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> just snagged me some old tom hill haze beans and bunch of t.h.h. crosses!! woot!!!


I have a couple Toms haze crosses. I one crossed to The White and one to '88 g13 hash plant I think. I'd have to look to be sure. But people have been finding some fire in the T.H.H. x The White I've seen on insta


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

1st day in jars. Ended up with 6 quart jars full of none seeded bud. Not too shabby seeing how I used half the plant for crosses. Will put up 2 jars for long term cure. As soon as I'm done cracking the jars the first week or so. I have some original urkle that's Coming up on 40 day cure. Gonna break into it at day 50. Lookn forward to it. And I have 2 jars of pineapple express that got opened today for the first time in 73 days. I love the long term cure herb.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a couple Toms haze crosses. I one crossed to The White and one to '88 g13 hash plant I think. I'd have to look to be sure. But people have been finding some fire in the T.H.H. x The White I've seen on insta


nice! my fav i got today is the T.h.h. x hells og! got bunch of old random 90s packs, bunch of freebee packs! cant wait!


----------



## THT (Jun 3, 2018)

Bodega hopefully done with most of the stretch, Otherwise I just don't have the vertical space for this girl


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 3, 2018)

My new experiment,
3 doc holiday
3 nerds
I am hoping it will be the best six pack of Bud I've ever had LOL


----------



## 907guy (Jun 3, 2018)

My Texas butter are showing two distinct phenos out of the 2 I brought to flower (I only popped 3, had 1 male).

One has a very nice structure, very frosty and looks to be a 8-9 weeker. It has a sweet banana smell with some earthy tones and a hint of fuel. I will probably keep this one if she finishes as nice as she has started.

My other has started to smell like sour bananas. Very nice smell, but she’s stretchy and the buds are not going to have the best structure. She also looks like she’s going to run long. She’ll have to pull of an amazing finish to keep but her smell has done a complete 180 from straight fuel to sour banana so we’ll see!

No straight Stardawg here so far but maybe I got lucky.

I also popped 3 chinook haze, got 2 males and 1 female, tossing the female she’s already too stretchy, moving on to Pioneer Kush, I’ll come back to Chinook Haze.


----------



## THT (Jun 3, 2018)

907guy said:


> moving on to Pioneer Kush


I think you will find what you are looking for in Pioneer. Mine were short stocky/bushy slow starters that flowered very fast.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not yet Rubes, but I'll let you know in a few months...
> Had a bit of a mishap with a timer and a sulfur burn and toasted most of the fan leaves a month back. Thought I was gonna have to start over again, but they pulled out of it. Just up potted to 45s.
> LVTKView attachment 4145556
> 
> ...


Awesome mate I'll be watching your grow keenly in prep for my season
I think the lvtk is going to go in the ground for sure while some of the GPS strains will be sexed and put into fabric pots


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2018)

907guy said:


> My Texas butter are showing two distinct phenos out of the 2 I brought to flower (I only popped 3, had 1 male).
> 
> One has a very nice structure, very frosty and looks to be a 8-9 weeker. It has a sweet banana smell with some earthy tones and a hint of fuel. I will probably keep this one if she finishes as nice as she has started.
> 
> ...


All of my chinooks were stretchy as hell. 
Probably fine for SCROG but you've gotta flip early to run em untopped.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Nice tits!


where ?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> where ?
> 
> View attachment 4145791


That's hilarious. My wife has a friend she been friends with for years. Her and her bf have been together for 18 years. We used to say that about him. Creepn while your sleepn. Bc he thinks it's ok to sleep with his passed out ol lady. She's a bit of an alcoholic. So when she gets drunk n lasses out. He does whatever he wants to her. And she don't even know it. She's fine with it. I think it's unconsentual sex. Idc how long you been together. If she can't say yeah or no. It's a no. He says it's mine. I should be able to have it whenever I want it. No matter what. They only way she knows they had sex. When she gets up. And goes pee in the morning.... and sees the oatmeal pie. We have since become not friends with them anymore. They talk about it constantly. And it makes me feel like I'm talking to a rapist. 

But ya kno creepn while day sleepn


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

Copper chem is at 58 bucks


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 3, 2018)

Jelly pie, day 33. Dusted one branch of this girl with some Bodhi Gogi OG pollen before I got rid of the male. Should find some interesting things in there.
I took a cut of this plant before I threw it into flower. It is currently soaking up some rays in a 25 gallon pot under the free halogen bulb in the sky. I'll take more cuttings in August and give her a proper go, all on her own.
Got some weird smells coming off it. It's hard to describe, but it's like a creamy fruity top end smell, with like a rot/death and fuel bottom end... it's by far the weirdest terpine profile I've ever come across. I've got 19 more seeds to search thru, kinda excited to see what else is in there.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell of a lot of indoor here guys while I love those grows has anyone had any particular standouts in the outdoors they would recommend for growing under the sun...especially hybrids or indica doms





ruby fruit said:


> Awesome mate I'll be watching your grow keenly in prep for my season
> I think the lvtk is going to go in the ground for sure while some of the GPS strains will be sexed and put into fabric pots


I'm quite a bit behind where a lot of outdoor guys are, partially due to my own bumblefuckery killing seedling, and not wanting huge plants. Anyway, I've got some Greenpoint stuff going and I'll be posting in the Outdoor forum...just nothing worth documenting yet, we've all seen seen young plants.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm quite a bit behind where a lot of outdoor guys are, partially due to my own bumblefuckery killing seedling, and not wanting huge plants. Anyway, I've got some Greenpoint stuff going and I'll be posting in the Outdoor forum...just nothing worth documenting yet, we've all seen seen young plants.


Yep I'm looking for how lvtk and GPS strains take to topping and scrogging outdoors 
Also how much feed they like pushed into them outside..namely lvtk, hibernate,maverick and cackleberry


----------



## CannaDaddy (Jun 3, 2018)

Really interested in any GP that has successfully grown outdoor in the PNW.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 3, 2018)

CannaDaddy said:


> Really interested in any GP that has successfully grown outdoor in the PNW.


We are going to find out. I live in Tacoma area and I have a few strains running outdoors.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep I'm looking for how lvtk and GPS strains take to topping and scrogging outdoors
> Also how much feed they like pushed into them outside..namely lvtk, hibernate,maverick and cackleberry


Well, damn. I don't have any of those going.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yep I'm looking for how lvtk and GPS strains take to topping and scrogging outdoors
> Also how much feed they like pushed into them outside..namely lvtk, hibernate,maverick and cackleberry


The two Hibernate girls I just finished were not big feeders


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 3, 2018)

They reached 8 weeks, and a storm decided to show up. So instead of let them get rained on in the end, I just chopped them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Well, damn. I don't have any of those going.


U got lvtk though ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's hilarious. My wife has a friend she been friends with for years. Her and her bf have been together for 18 years. We used to say that about him. Creepn while your sleepn. Bc he thinks it's ok to sleep with his passed out ol lady. She's a bit of an alcoholic. So when she gets drunk n lasses out. He does whatever he wants to her. And she don't even know it. She's fine with it. I think it's unconsentual sex. Idc how long you been together. If she can't say yeah or no. It's a no. He says it's mine. I should be able to have it whenever I want it. No matter what. They only way she knows they had sex. When she gets up. And goes pee in the morning.... and sees the oatmeal pie. We have since become not friends with them anymore. They talk about it constantly. And it makes me feel like I'm talking to a rapist.
> 
> But ya kno creepn while day sleepn


That story is a bit weird especially the part where she is fine with it ...Lol oatmeal pie is what I would call chunky custard


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> U got lvtk though ?


Nope, kinda wish I did given all the positive things I've seen posted here. I might have to grab a pack if the auction price is right.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> That story is a bit weird especially the part where she is fine with it ...Lol oatmeal pie is what I would call chunky custard


Yeah once we determined she was ok with it. We kinda jus slowly stopped talking to them. It' just weird on so many levels.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> That story is a bit weird especially the part where she is fine with it ...Lol oatmeal pie is what I would call chunky custard


I was trying to be less graphic lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah once we determined she was ok with it. We kinda jus slowly stopped talking to them. It' just weird on so many levels.


It's like the husband dont care if shes an alco ...ahh well
Everyone to thier own lol might have to make a strain called oatmeal pass out


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 3, 2018)

Oatmeal pie........I will never eat oatmeal again  Very disappoint


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Well, damn. I don't have any of those going.


I got you mixed up with @slow drawl lol


----------



## klx (Jun 4, 2018)

6 Gunslingers at the front. All lovely and uniform. 3 "Wedding Cake S1s" at the back. Take a fucken look at that thing at the back right. They were all popped at the same time. Funny.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 4, 2018)

klx said:


> 6 Gunslingers at the front. All lovely and uniform. 3 "Wedding Cake S1s" at the back. Take a fucken look at that thing at the back right. They were all popped at the same time. Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4145935


Im not gonna say it lol
Those gunslinger look nice


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 4, 2018)

eryting back to 89$ on the site! yea!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 4, 2018)

Just checked and both of my purple badlands are girls!
First dreamcatcher to show is a stinky male, the other is unknown.

Anyone else notice that the strongest stem rub scents seem to come from male plants?
This has definitely been my experience.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 4, 2018)

Seems like every one wants that CnC.I myself didn't see it get under $50 this weekend.I'm sure it may have but i didn't see it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2018)

klx said:


> 6 Gunslingers at the front. All lovely and uniform. 3 "Wedding Cake S1s" at the back. Take a fucken look at that thing at the back right. They were all popped at the same time. Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4145935





ruby fruit said:


> Im not gonna say it lol
> Those gunslinger look nice


LOL, I'm not gonna say it either but I will add that the 2 girls I ended up with have been put outside at our camp. The neighbors cat chewed the hell out of them and I give not a single fuck. 

Your Gunslingers look good though


----------



## tman42 (Jun 4, 2018)

Glad to see the CVS drop is scheduled for this Friday. For more info check out the CVS thread on the Greenpoint forum website. I will definately be getting some of these.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

$44 bucks for C.V. gear. That's awesome. Gonna have to grab a pack of all of the except the cookie wreck. Already have it.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

Cowboy Kush, The Deputy, Hickok Haze or Blizzard Bush or perhaps Bogglegum or SSDD? Maybe finish off a couple Long Bottom Leaf crosses from DBJ. Could do last 3 Black Gold seeds and some F2s. Gonna germ something and Copper Chem is making choosing very difficult!. Suggestions? Any faves?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

All pebble pushers and Sundae Stallions cracked and have atleast 1/2" tall already after less than 24hrs in the paper towel.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Cowboy Kush, The Deputy, Hickok Haze or Blizzard Bush or perhaps Bogglegum or SSDD? Maybe finish off a couple Long Bottom Leaf crosses from DBJ. Could do last 3 Black Gold seeds and some F2s. Gonna germ something and Copper Chem is making choosing very difficult!. Suggestions? Any faves?


Not a lot of info on cowboy kush. I'd grow that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Seems like every one wants that CnC.I myself didn't see it get under $50 this weekend.I'm sure it may have but i didn't see it.


I took a few days off from sampling the recent harvest [ 3 CnC, 2 JP] and burned some cured Bodhi - Black Raspberry and Dank Sinatra for a couple of days. Went back to #2 CnC last night and got _blasted _on half a joint. The other half is taunting me this morning, but I have stuff to do today.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I took a few days off from sampling the recent harvest [ 3 CnC, 2 JP] and burned some cured Bodhi - Black Raspberry and Dank Sinatra for a couple of days. Went back to #2 CnC last night and got _blasted _on half a joint. The other half is taunting me this morning, but I have stuff to do today.



Well,that's all nice'n shit Amos.

I ain't got shit to do today myself.

I ain't got no CnC either.




I'll get some.Sooner or later.How much of a difference between your phenos?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Cowboy Kush, The Deputy, Hickok Haze or Blizzard Bush or perhaps Bogglegum or SSDD? Maybe finish off a couple Long Bottom Leaf crosses from DBJ. Could do last 3 Black Gold seeds and some F2s. Gonna germ something and Copper Chem is making choosing very difficult!. Suggestions? Any faves?





Chunky Stool said:


> Not a lot of info on cowboy kush. I'd grown that one.


I'll 2nd that Cowboy Kush.

And if you have it, DBJs White Skunk x LBL. I gifted my pack to friend so he could look through them. I just visited his garden a couple days ago and he has 2 standouts females that aren't dominated by the LBL. The lemon terps are present but the skunkiness is much stronger. He has 1 other female but its all lemon cleanser. I think this comes from the JC2 in the LBL.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 4, 2018)

klx said:


> 6 Gunslingers at the front. All lovely and uniform. 3 "Wedding Cake S1s" at the back. Take a fucken look at that thing at the back right. They were all popped at the same time. Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4145935


Looking good. I have a pack in fridge and am running some Gunslingers in veg right now. 2 of them are growing way better than the others. Might have found a parent plant or 2. So looking fwd to smoking these


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I'll get some.Sooner or later.How much of a difference between your phenos?


Two were short and squat w/ fat main colas and buds. Another was twice the size, but about the same in yield. I've no previous experience w/ stardawg, but it looked a lot like several past cookies strains, so....


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

Pebble pusher and sundae stallion are in soil. I'e only run a few 12/12 from seed before. Normally I veg them out then flip. But due to a back injury and flooded clear out. The only thing I have left is the flower tent. I lost several strains. 3 Texas butters, Buu's Breath mother, 3 different Chemtrail Cookie Breath phenos, several keepers that I've found over the last 2 years. I lost 4 Charlotte web plants that I run. Lost 3 Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry crosses. For a total of 3 full tents. 32x32 tent, 4x4 tent, and 3x4 tent. All clear full. Not only did I lose the plants. I lost lights as well. We had over 4 feet of water in our building and cellar. Our main road has completely washed out. We have to park about 900 yards from our house and walk. So I have to cut some time off of some harvests. So I popped 5 of each sundae stallion and Pebble pushers. 3 Chemtrail Cookie Breath hopefully get 3 females from the GPS gear the Chemtrails are fem. I know I won't yield what I normally do. But I gotta get jars filled back up. I will take clones of each female just incase....


----------



## ReefRider311 (Jun 4, 2018)

klx said:


> 6 Gunslingers at the front. All lovely and uniform. 3 "Wedding Cake S1s" at the back. Take a fucken look at that thing at the back right. They were all popped at the same time. Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4145935


The "s1's" will stretch 3-4x in flower. Almost 4 weeks after flip and they just stopped stretching a few days ago. They are looking like they will probably go 12+ weeks if I had to guess. I should have just scrapped them when I found the males!! They've been nothing but a headache!  Nothing standout at this point as far as smells go and not much trichrome production going on either. Popping some sundae stallion, western wizard, and lvtk tonight and once they are ready for the flower room the s1s are coming down, done or not.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble pusher and sundae stallion are in soil. I'e only run a few 12/12 from seed before. Normally I veg them out then flip. But due to a back injury and flooded clear out. The only thing I have left is the flower tent. I lost several strains. 3 Texas butters, Buu's Breath mother, 3 different Chemtrail Cookie Breath phenos, several keepers that I've found over the last 2 years. I lost 4 Charlotte web plants that I run. Lost 3 Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry crosses. For a total of 3 full tents. 32x32 tent, 4x4 tent, and 3x4 tent. All clear full. Not only did I lose the plants. I lost lights as well. We had over 4 feet of water in our building and cellar. Our main road has completely washed out. We have to park about 900 yards from our house and walk. So I have to cut some time off of some harvests. So I popped 5 of each sundae stallion and Pebble pushers. 3 Chemtrail Cookie Breath hopefully get 3 females from the GPS gear the Chemtrails are fem. I know I won't yield what I normally do. But I gotta get jars filled back up. I will take clones of each female just incase....


Hang in there Dude! I feel for you brother.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

Cookies and Chem $35.87!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble pusher and sundae stallion are in soil. I'e only run a few 12/12 from seed before. Normally I veg them out then flip. But due to a back injury and flooded clear out. The only thing I have left is the flower tent. I lost several strains. 3 Texas butters, Buu's Breath mother, 3 different Chemtrail Cookie Breath phenos, several keepers that I've found over the last 2 years. I lost 4 Charlotte web plants that I run. Lost 3 Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry crosses. For a total of 3 full tents. 32x32 tent, 4x4 tent, and 3x4 tent. All clear full. Not only did I lose the plants. I lost lights as well. We had over 4 feet of water in our building and cellar. Our main road has completely washed out. We have to park about 900 yards from our house and walk. So I have to cut some time off of some harvests. So I popped 5 of each sundae stallion and Pebble pushers. 3 Chemtrail Cookie Breath hopefully get 3 females from the GPS gear the Chemtrails are fem. I know I won't yield what I normally do. But I gotta get jars filled back up. I will take clones of each female just incase....


man sorry to hear that! sucks to loose shit to a flood! wish you the best of luck! loosing any girl hits hard!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

Appreciate that @Little Dog and @yimbeans

I popped like 12 or 15 seeds ontop of those. Jus gonna fill my tents back up and flip to 12/12 on all the tents I got them cleaned out. Had mud and all kinds shit in them. When we got back to our house we had someone couch and tv in our yard. 3 tires that came from somewhere. And a porch swing.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 4, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> The "s1's" will stretch 3-4x in flower. Almost 4 weeks after flip and they just stopped stretching a few days ago. They are looking like they will probably go 12+ weeks if I had to guess. I should have just scrapped them when I found the males!! They've been nothing but a headache!  Nothing standout at this point as far as smells go and not much trichrome production going on either. Popping some sundae stallion, western wizard, and lvtk tonight and once they are ready for the flower room the s1s are coming down, done or not.


I have 4 Bannana S1's showing male. I did breed the Wedding cake S1 males with a "Blueberry" I have. Seeds are showing. I'm like you, not expecting much.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2018)

Discontinued strains are now $89???


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Cookies and Chem $35.87!




SCORED at $32.


Sumbich i waited all weekend on sending in my payment for shipping on another order in case i grabbed any thing over the weekend i could just send it all together.But i didn't get any thing,till earlier AFTER I sent my previous order payment lol.Hope the kid has another stamp.

I'm a happy annoyed camper all in one lol.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 4, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> SCORED at $32.
> 
> 
> Sumbich i waited all weekend on sending in my payment for shipping on another order in case i grabbed any thing over the weekend i could just send it all together.But i didn't get any thing,till earlier AFTER sent my previous order payment lol.
> ...


I did the same thing! lmao. Got Chinook Haze for 17.36 out the door and was gonna grab something else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Discontinued strains are now $89???


Now $44.50
Thanks @Gu~ 

I figured it was just an oversight...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

Surprised myself and put 7 Dynamite Diesel in the towel! Flowered one and liked it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I did the same thing! lmao. Got Chinook Haze for 17.36 out the door and was gonna grab something else.


Chinook haze has become my favorite daytime smoke but it's not easy to grow.
VERY tall with thin stems so they need lots of support.
They may need extra boron because mine had hollow branches.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 4, 2018)

I just dropped a pack of "Golden Nugget"s. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just dropped a pack of "Golden Nugget"s. lol


Excellent!
Not much info about that one.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Surprised myself and put 7 Dynamite Diesel in the towel! Flowered one and liked it!


Only got one female out of the 7?

Also how long did she go for?
I just had a pack of these arrive.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Excellent!
> Not much info about that one.


It sure sounds good and tasty!
I have 4 Chinook females outside. 1 resembles a "C99" from Female Seeds. I also have a "Jilly Bean"that has the same look. I'm having trouble posting images, but I will get it figured out and will try posting some of these in veg stage.


----------



## CannaDaddy (Jun 4, 2018)

C99 from Female seeds is a leafy girl. But B Large flowers!


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 4, 2018)

well, in a 36 hour period i got hit for over $4000 worth of charges that weren't mine on my credit card. RBC caught it right away and called me. i was in amsterdam on business and missed the call while sleeping. saw that it was a 1-800 number and called it back and the automated system said it was RBC's card security department. i immediately logged into my online banking and sure enough, 2 charges that i hadn't made. i couldn't get ahold of them before getting on my flight so i called when i landed, and by then $3000 worth of new charges had been made.

needless to say they cancelled all of the transactions and the card.

seriously, DO NOT USE THE CC OPTION unless it's a prepaid card. you WILL get hit by this!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Only got one female out of the 7?
> 
> Also how long did she go for?
> I just had a pack of these arrive.


Last group was 1 female, terrific dense buds on solid frame. Looking forward to running rest of pack! Tasted fairly skunky and hits hard with some couchlock if you stop moving.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Last group was 1 female, terrific dense buds on solid frame. Looking forward to running rest of pack! Tasted fairly skunky and hits hard with some couchlock if you stop moving.


Nice, how many days did she go?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Nice, how many days did she go?


Seventy five,


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Seventy five,


Hoping I can take a majority of my GP gear by day 70 but it seems a lot like to go well into the 70s. I have 6 different GP strains going though so we'll find out. Regardless, I'm excited.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Hoping I can take a majority of my GP gear by day 70 but it seems a lot like to go well into the 70s. I have 6 different GP strains going though so we'll find out. Regardless, I'm excited.


You can always drop the light back an hour to "speed" up harvest by a few day or a weekish just do 11/13 on off. It will hurt the overall weight a bit but helps for those longer runs. Sometimes, lol, depending on how much sativa she is anyways.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2018)

Been running a year at 10/14 with no apparent drop in yield and maybe a couple days quicker to finish. White COBs mostly and white/red led panels where needed. 420 watts with three COB fixtures in the flower tent right now.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

I've ran 11 on followed by 10 on later in flower to try speeding up a few stubborn plants. I was already at week 8 ish when I tried though, some of the plants went into the low 80s, I believe 83 was the final day.
I may experiment a bit with that. Couple days is a couple days.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 4, 2018)

Plus the energy savings would be nice.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> well, in a 36 hour period i got hit for over $4000 worth of charges that weren't mine on my credit card. RBC caught it right away and called me. i was in amsterdam on business and missed the call while sleeping. saw that it was a 1-800 number and called it back and the automated system said it was RBC's card security department. i immediately logged into my online banking and sure enough, 2 charges that i hadn't made. i couldn't get ahold of them before getting on my flight so i called when i landed, and by then $3000 worth of new charges had been made.
> 
> needless to say they cancelled all of the transactions and the card.
> 
> seriously, DO NOT USE THE CC OPTION unless it's a prepaid card. you WILL get hit by this!


Clearly just a JJ sock account trying to ruin Gu’s reputation. /s

Sucks dude, sounds like they tried to fuck you hard with those huge charges.


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 4, 2018)

I got charged 1600 in 2 hours. Not to stir shit, but that was a nice surprise after the first s1 surprise. Double dickin. And no, I have too much pride to go back with my tail tucked beggin for a refund.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been running a year at 10/14 with no apparent drop in yield and maybe a couple days quicker to finish. White COBs mostly and white/red led panels where needed. 420 watts with three COB fixtures in the flower tent right now.


What size tent you run?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 4, 2018)

Well"Greenpoint Gang",
I've decided what to name the "union" of my 3, "April Fools Day Wedding Cake"S1 males to 3 of my females. 
"Wedding Sacrifice" lol
The little bastard seeds are growing. Anyone want to test them? lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 4, 2018)

So obviously we are having an issue as a group. So instead if continuing to bicker about it, we should try to help eachother out, because the problem isn't going away for now. So we all kinda agree that prepaid would probably be the best choice, and I tend to agree because as trust worthy as GPS is we need a solution we can use for all seed banks. So here it is, virtual cards. You create them, load them up, use them, then delete them. Start over for your next purchase.

Here is just one of many that I've gone through, but there are more.

https://www.bankofamerica.com/privacy/accounts-cards/shopsafe.go

If any one has any experience with virtual cards that they actually use. Let us know. I think this is something we should be talking about.

Edit: Other then that there are actual cards you can use such as green dot, and I think Wal-Mart may have one called bluebird.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe someone should start a thread about the issues regarding the PayoFix credit card processor so it helps buyers across the board?

That is, if the intentions are genuinely to warn new buyers and not just bicker in the GP thread...which is usually the direction things take in here. (NOT directed at those trying to be helpful or who've reported issues)

SHN uses it and so do a few others....though you'll never see those banks put up a warning either.

Point is, this issue is not unique to GPS but many seedbanks and buyers should be warned. Sadly, most posts here get lost in a sea of toxic sling blade replies and self-righteous tirades.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I had my card info stolen on a CC that I had never used (I don't use CC anymore) . I went to buy a new car and they asked for a CC to show I was serious.. the next day I had over 2k in different charges. Should new car dealerships ban CC?


No, but they should fire and arrest that car salesman that is a thief. You should have not fallen for that either.

But I have used a CC online for decades, including at Herbies several times. never a problem. First purchase at GP and hacked....


----------



## bobqp (Jun 5, 2018)

They emailed me to approve my cc transaction but after reading this forum I emailed them back and told them I would not approve my green point transaction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> No, but they should fire and arrest that car salesman that is a thief. You should have not fallen for that either.
> 
> But I have used a CC online for decades, including at Herbies several times. never a problem. First purchase at GP and hacked....


You said in you original post you cancelled your card because of the reports here...not because your info had been "hacked"?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

bobqp said:


> They emailed me to approve my cc transaction but after reading this forum I emailed them back and told them I would not approve my green point transaction.


I added a text alert to my card. Not sure if this is available for all CC or banks but it gives me some peace of mind. I wont use my main card for any future purchases with PayoFix. Pre-paid seems to be the easiest route.

Either way, I still think this issue deserves its own thread. One google search shows this is an issue across many stateside banks that use PayoFix.
Buying seeds is risky but there is a lot of useful info that could be stickied in a thread in the Seedbank review section.
Pre-Paid cards
How to send cash safely
The difference between "tracking" and "delivery confirmation"
A lot of info that could help buyers new to using stateside banks.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe someone should start a thread about the issues regarding the PayoFix credit card processor so it helps buyers across the board?
> 
> That is, if the intentions are genuinely to warn new buyers and not just bicker in the GP thread...which is usually the direction things take in here. (NOT directed at those trying to be helpful or who've reported issues)
> 
> ...


I agree. People should be warned. And I agree, all banks using payofix should be informed of the problems associated with payofix. Outside of SHN and GPS, I don’t know who used them as a CC processor, nor how to easily identify the processor without having to make a purchase. But a sticky thread would be a great idea. All banks should be alerted to these issues. If any other banks were aware of the payofix issues and did nothing about it, they deserve to be raked over the coals as well. 

However, I don’t think Gu should just be left off the hook because it’s a problem that plagues multiple banks. We’ve known that payofix has been a problem for weeks. A customer emailed GPS multiple times about his CC info being stolen. Yet they did nothing. As recently as a day or two ago, Gu posted saying that CC was fine, which is obviously not true. But despite the plethora of evidence indicating that payofix is selling info, it still got a bunch of likes. (He also said that the bunk S1’s rumor was false, so maybe people should stop taking his every word as the truth).


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 5, 2018)

Im glad im a paranoid fuck, refusing to use cc! money order is deway to go! sucks this happens, the cc companies know its for seeds im sure, taking advantage of this also... be safe, money orders n bs info....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I agree. People should be warned. And I agree, all banks using payofix should be informed of the problems associated with payofix. Outside of SHN and GPS, I don’t know who used them as a CC processor, nor how to easily identify the processor without having to make a purchase. But a sticky thread would be a great idea. All banks should be alerted to these issues. If any other banks were aware of the payofix issues and did nothing about it, they deserve to be raked over the coals as well.
> 
> However, I don’t think Gu should just be left off the hook because it’s a problem that plagues multiple banks. We’ve known that payofix has been a problem for weeks. A customer emailed GPS multiple times about his CC info being stolen. Yet they did nothing. As recently as a day or two ago, Gu posted saying that CC was fine, which is obviously not true. But despite the plethora of evidence indicating that payofix is selling info, it still got a bunch of likes. (He also said that the bunk S1’s rumor was false, so maybe people should stop taking his every word as the truth).


That's kinda my thinking with regards to a stickied thread. A list of all banks that use PayoFix as their processor. I would never have googled it had I not seen the issues people had here and I wouldn't have known about the issues that the other seedbanks have had using it. Ya follow? Its been another long night for me so forgive me if I'm repeating myself. 
Its not just the CC issue either.
People have lost hundreds sending unsecured cash as well and with the amount of seed collectors and growers I have no doubt a thread with some bullet points would prove beneficial. 
I would do it but right now my attention span and critical thought process is practically nonexistent. It would take me forever.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You said in you original post you cancelled your card because of the reports here...not because your info had been "hacked"?


I got a call from the bank first, then I came and saw all the other posts. That confirmed to me is was not just a coincidence that I got charges the day after I used my card there after not using it for weeks anywhere else.

Go nuts though and use yours if you think it is not true, get back to us.


----------



## Offcenter (Jun 5, 2018)

more crybabies than potheads on this once good thread. it is becoming a shitfest for the weakminded. i've ignored yu all, but more dikheds just keep popping up.

go away and let the real potheads have some fun. 

umm credit card fraud has been around for decades, you cats talk about this shit like its a new thing. get yerself a money order, and shut the fuck up.

.02


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 5, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> more crybabies than potheads on this once good thread. it is becoming a shitfest for the weakminded. i've ignored yu all, but more dikheds just keep popping up.
> 
> go away and let the real potheads have some fun.
> 
> ...



That time of month again?
My wife gets like that too,


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 5, 2018)

Some Orange Blossom goodness


----------



## genuity (Jun 5, 2018)

Or just chuck your own seeds,and pay yourself.....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

Some of my "Avatar" smoke I have left.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

After getting 1\6 females from my deputy's, I grew a little disheartened with the strain and wasn't sure if I wanted to keep any males, for breeding. But I kept one around anyways..
Started ti run out of space, So I decided to cut 4 flowering branches from the male and stick them in water...and hopefully still collect some pollen. Have many people tried this method? Im not expecting to work to be honest lol.
How long will the branches stay alive in just water?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That time of month again?
> My wife gets like that too,


Seriously? The irony of making a sexist joke about hormonal women with the amount of grown men crying in this thread?
Most of the men I know would sooner shave their balls with a bear trap than cry on the internet. 

No offense and I'm just messin with ya but c'mon...LMAO


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> After getting 1\6 females from my deputy's, I grew a little disheartened with the strain and wasn't sure if I wanted to keep any males, for breeding. But I kept one around anyways..
> Started ti run out of space, So I decided to cut 4 flowering branches from the male and stick them in water...and hopefully still collect some pollen. Have many people tried this method? Im not expecting to work to be honest lol.
> How long will the branches stay alive in just water?


Yes it works, . How long till they produce pollen? 10 days?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I got a call from the bank first, then I came and saw all the other posts. That confirmed to me is was not just a coincidence that I got charges the day after I used my card there after not using it for weeks anywhere else.
> 
> Go nuts though and use yours if you think it is not true, get back to us.


Ummm OK and at the same time you can continue to edit your posts until your shit lines up
Go nuts....


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> How long will the branches stay alive in just water?


They'll grow some roots more than likely.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Seriously? The irony of making a sexist joke about hormonal women with the amount of grown men crying in this thread?
> Most of the men I know would sooner shave their balls with a bear trap than cry on the internet.
> 
> No offense and I'm just messin with ya but c'mon...LMAO


Thanks for catching the irony 
I was just having a laugh 

I will cry all day here before I shaved my balls with a bear trap tho.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks for catching the irony
> I was just having a laugh
> 
> I will cry all day here before I shaved my balls with a bear trap tho.


I know you were, lol.
This thread has always had its bi-polar episodes. Some days are worse than others.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> They'll grow some roots more than likely.


If they do, that's how I'll root all my clones going forward haha. Usually takes me a good 2 weeks to get rooted clones lol.



NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes it works, . How long till they produce pollen? 10 days?


Cool, theyve been in water for 2 days now, and one or two of the flowers look to be splitting now, hopefully in next week it'll be done.
I don't need alot of it after all.
Thinking I'll probably pollinate my Strawberry Diesel and Strawberry Cough with it. And make some f2's with the female I do have.
Might even hit a Soulmate with it. GPS X Bodhi can't be bad!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> After getting 1\6 females from my deputy's, I grew a little disheartened with the strain and wasn't sure if I wanted to keep any males, for breeding. But I kept one around anyways..
> Started ti run out of space, So I decided to cut 4 flowering branches from the male and stick them in water...and hopefully still collect some pollen. Have many people tried this method? Im not expecting to work to be honest lol.
> How long will the branches stay alive in just water?





SonsOfAvery said:


> After getting 1\6 females from my deputy's, I grew a little disheartened with the strain and wasn't sure if I wanted to keep any males, for breeding. But I kept one around anyways..
> Started ti run out of space, So I decided to cut 4 flowering branches from the male and stick them in water...and hopefully still collect some pollen. Have many people tried this method? Im not expecting to work to be honest lol.
> How long will the branches stay alive in just water?


I prefer a cheap clone machine(oxyclone) but who knows water may work fine...easy to make one 2. good idea tho!!


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> After getting 1\6 females from my deputy's, I grew a little disheartened with the strain and wasn't sure if I wanted to keep any males, for breeding. But I kept one around anyways..
> Started ti run out of space, So I decided to cut 4 flowering branches from the male and stick them in water...and hopefully still collect some pollen. Have many people tried this method? Im not expecting to work to be honest lol.
> How long will the branches stay alive in just water?


 I just did the same thing with a Gogi OG male. I took several cuts of it, threw the main plant away and 3 weeks later used the pollen. Put a piece of paper below your cuttings go catch any rogue pollen... and a smart man would keep the male cutting far away from anything you don't want pollinated.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 5, 2018)

Here is a pic of some Brandywine, to further disrupt the thread this morning. Pushed to 10 weeks. I believe I will take them down one day this week (I know I keep saying that, but have been really busy). Going to attempt to reveg one or two of them.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> I just did the same thing with a Gogi OG male. I took several cuts of it, threw the main plant away and 3 weeks later used the pollen. Put a piece of paper below your cuttings go catch any rogue pollen... and a smart man would keep the male cutting far away from anything you don't want pollinated.


My home is quite small, but I have managed to put 3 doors between the male and my flower tent lol.
I've got it sitting with the branches hanging to one side over a plastic plate. Best I can do with it right now.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> My home is quite small, but I have mamagma to put 3 doors between the male and my flower tent lol.
> I've got it sitting with the branches hanging to one side over a plastic plate. Best I can do with it right now.


Change your clothing and wash up before entering the female space, after messing around with the males.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> more crybabies than potheads on this once good thread. it is becoming a shitfest for the weakminded. i've ignored yu all, but more dikheds just keep popping up.
> 
> go away and let the real potheads have some fun.
> 
> ...


real potheads have some fun? what have you contributed to this thread? how many packs have you bought? how many hundreds or thousands have you spent?

you haven't even reached 'Well Known Member' yet... what a joke.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ummm OK and at the same time you can continue to edit your posts until your shit lines up
> Go nuts....


i was in the same boat before i got hit. i just tried to log onto my online banking to screenshot the charges, but RBC have closed that card down completely now.

that being said, it does look like you've caught this guy lying, which only serves to sew doubt that the complaints of others are legit. i assure you mine are.

i defend Gu~ in pretty much everything, except the S1 fiasco, which he turned around and made right quickly. i just wanted to send a warning, because $4000+ is a lot of dough to be out if your bank isn't as on-the-ball as mine and you end up not being able to have the charges cancelled.

anyways, it will be money order for me from here on out, but i'm not too sad about it.

i just wish i had listened when other people whom i respect on here and IC complained that they had been compromised.

on a positive note, i should be heading over to see the plants tonight for the first time in over 2 weeks, so i'll snap a pic or two.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

I picked up a pack of CNC and a pack of Golden Nuggets last night for $58. The CNC is the best performing strain of GPS so far.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i was in the same boat before i got hit. i just tried to log onto my online banking to screenshot the charges, but RBC have closed that card down completely now.
> 
> that being said, it does look like you've caught this guy lying, which only serves to sew doubt that the complaints of others are legit. i assure you mine are.
> 
> ...


Did Gu really lose a lot of money because of the S1 debacle? 
Looks like most people chose nuggets over a refund, so it really depends on how much cash he gave to Adam the douchebag.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> If they do, that's how I'll root all my clones going forward haha. Usually takes me a good 2 weeks to get rooted clones lol.



I grow for me and a few others.So i am not worried about any schedules or time lines.

Because of this i do not and haven't for quite a while done traditional cloning (RW,Peatpellets,rapid rooters,any of the norm shit) I just use the stuff i snip from cleaning and shaping vegging plants and i toss'em into solo cups of water throw them back in the veg tent under the canopy in shaded light.95% success rates.Just a quick clean up of the clone and a little scrape to the white meat and that's it.Un ph'd tap water change it every few days.

This takes up no room for me,don't need any dedicated spot for propagation.No heat mats no domes no spraying no $ spent on rw,pp,rr or that stuff.And no time spent actually "doing" clones.My clean up and shaping in veg is my cloning all in one.

A snip a trim a scrape and a toss into solo cups...finished.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 5, 2018)

I hear you man. The simplest methods usually work the best. I've tried them all from perlite vermiculite mixes, peat pellets, aero cloners, bubble clones, straight into promix. I like the bubble cloners these days. Cheap to put together, user friendly and my 6 port doesn't take up very much room in my space.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did Gu really lose a lot of money because of the S1 debacle?
> Looks like most people chose nuggets over a refund, so it really depends on how much cash he gave to Adam the douchebag.


I don't think he will have lost out completely..not in a round about way.
I mean everyone is growing out GPS gear now instead of the S1's. I bet not many people opted for cash refund.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 5, 2018)

Any time I have taken a clone previously It's always just been for fun really, I used honey as a rooting agent at first lol, sort of worked. Then bought a cheap tub of rooting hormone, which worked better. I usually just sniped them, scrap them, dip into powder and then into a solo cup of soil.

I'll try out the tap water method next time round.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did Gu really lose a lot of money because of the S1 debacle?
> Looks like most people chose nuggets over a refund, so it really depends on how much cash he gave to Adam the douchebag.



I would think he caught the shit end of the stick.I will get 3 packs of his gear out of my S1 refund of nuggets.And i only got 1 pack so i can imagine that what some of the buyers have in their little nugget bank is sittin pretty so to speak.If 1 pack of S1 refund can get ya 2-3 that's gonna add up quick.I don't know if i'd say he took a "loss" or if it's more of he won't make out "as" good in the end kinda thing.Can't lose what ya didn't have so.

And let's be real.It's seeds,the return is pretty damn good for what it takes to make them.Even at auction prices.

Wouldn't it be some shit if by some crazy chance some one finds a gem in the s1's?If so they need to send it to Gu~ so he can hit smack some SD jizz on her and make a boat load of cash for big fat fuck you to SAG!!!!That'd be a proper ending to the story.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I grow for me and a few others.So i am not worried about any schedules or time lines.
> 
> Because of this i do not and haven't for quite a while done traditional cloning (RW,Peatpellets,rapid rooters,any of the norm shit) I just use the stuff i snip from cleaning and shaping vegging plants and i toss'em into solo cups of water throw them back in the veg tent under the canopy in shaded light.95% success rates.Just a quick clean up of the clone and a little scrape to the white meat and that's it.Un ph'd tap water change it every few days.
> 
> ...


Same here. I take in flower tho. They root faster than a vegging plant. I take cuts up to 20 days in flower. They root in under 10 days. I fill a solo cup with str8 tap water. And I habe a golden weeping willow tree in my yard. I pull leaves from it. Grind them up and put them in the water in the cup. Willow trees have a rooting hormone in the leaves. But before me and my kids planted the willow tree I used just plain tap water un-phed. And they usually root in 10 to 15 days... sometimes sooner. But cuts taken in flower will root faster than one you cut of a vegging plant.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I would think he caught the shit end of the stick.I will get 3 packs of his gear out of my S1 refund of nuggets.And i only got 1 pack so i can imagine that what some of the buyers have in their little nugget bank is sittin pretty so to speak.If 1 pack of S1 refund can get ya 2-3 that's gonna add up quick.I don't know if i'd say he took a "loss" or if it's more of he won't make out "as" good in the end kinda thing.Can't lose what ya didn't have so.
> 
> And let's be real.It's seeds,the return is pretty damn good for what it takes to make them.Even at auction prices.
> 
> Wouldn't it be some shit if by some crazy chance some one finds a gem in the s1's?If so they need to send it to Gu~ so he can hit smack some SD jizz on her and make a boat load of cash for big fat fuck you to SAG!!!!That'd be a proper ending to the story.


If I found a keeper GPS is the last place I would send it. Jesus how far do you wanna play out the stardawg. You must really like his stardawg. I haven't found any stardawg leaners that I favored. And I've run quite a few different GPS strains. I always prefer the ones that lean towards the mother. Just preference I guess. No offense meant. Some people love that chemmy taste n smell. To each his own.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I would think he caught the shit end of the stick.I will get 3 packs of his gear out of my S1 refund of nuggets.And i only got 1 pack so i can imagine that what some of the buyers have in their little nugget bank is sittin pretty so to speak.If 1 pack of S1 refund can get ya 2-3 that's gonna add up quick.I don't know if i'd say he took a "loss" or if it's more of he won't make out "as" good in the end kinda thing.Can't lose what ya didn't have so.
> 
> And let's be real.It's seeds,the return is pretty damn good for what it takes to make them.Even at auction prices.
> 
> Wouldn't it be some shit if by some crazy chance some one finds a gem in the s1's?If so they need to send it to Gu~ so he can hit smack some SD jizz on her and make a boat load of cash for big fat fuck you to SAG!!!!That'd be a proper ending to the story.


I believe this thread alone has made Gu enough $ to break even after the "April Fools Day" Fiaskco lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

Getting there 3rd pic down isn't GPS gear. It's an unreleased strain from Bros Grimm which may be out now. These were fem testers that I made a cross with. They were Airborne G13 x Genius testers. Great smoke tho. Str8 rotten fruit and body odor. Heavy on the body odor. Almost repulsive. Kinda gag you almost.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same here. I take in flower tho. They root faster than a vegging plant. I take cuts up to 20 days in flower. They root in under 10 days. I fill a solo cup with str8 tap water. And I habe a golden weeping willow tree in my yard. I pull leaves from it. Grind them up and put them in the water in the cup. Willow trees have a rooting hormone in the leaves. But before me and my kids planted the willow tree I used just plain tap water un-phed. And they usually root in 10 to 15 days... sometimes sooner. But cuts taken in flower will root faster than one you cut of a vegging plant.


About 9 or 10 yrs ago the other half and i were sitting in the drive through at the bank.They had a little retention pond with a nice healthy willow.I ask the other half "you know what that is right?"She knew.I asked her if she knew what it was good for?She didn't.Told her im'a show ya and proceeded to jump out run over and started strippin some leaves from it.It took all of 60 seconds for a little ole lady to come out from the bank and proceed to lay into me about what i was doing to a beautiful willow tree.She was all of 5 foot tal 90 pounds but she put the fear of the devil into me lmao.




whytewidow said:


> If I found a keeper GPS is the last place I would send it. Jesus how far do you wanna play out the stardawg. You must really like his stardawg. I haven't found any stardawg leaners that I favored. And I've run quite a few different GPS strains. I always prefer the ones that lean towards the mother. Just preference I guess. No offense meant. Some people love that chemmy taste n smell. To each his own.


Damn dog ya need a chill pill mang.

I ain't smoked no gps yet so i know shit bout his SD.I don't give a shit if there's a million sd crosses myself.

My first gps will be obs.....with your influence.That and the other half wants some orange back in the rotation.

WHY send it back to Gu~???

Cause that would be the bestest and biggest fuck you bitch to SAG wouldn't it?Gu~ wins we all win

AND.......$100......naw.....$1,000,000,000 says if this made up fallacy of a situation was to come about.....you'd buy dem beans!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> And let's be real.It's seeds,the return is pretty damn good for what it takes to make them.Even at auction prices.


It depends on how long he works his strains.
For most of them, I'm guessing not long.
There are exceptions like copper chem and evergreen, but given the amount of variation people are seeing, I'm guessing he hits multiple phenos of each strain with stardawg pollen. 
Unless he starts with a clone. 
Cloned females would be the most consistent. 

Just thinking out loud...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

I'd like to see some another male come into picture down the line for GP but Stardawg is far from "played out".
The work JJ has done with SD speaks for itself. Several breeders are still outcrossing it.



That's one hellava talented "one trick pony"


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd like to see some another male come into picture down the line for GP but Stardawg is far from "played out".
> The work JJ has done with SD speaks for itself. Several breeders are still outcrossing it.
> 
> View attachment 4146553
> ...



1 miiiiiiiiillion SD crosses!!!!

I'd smoke'm all too.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

@whytewidow your BG cross looks to be g-13 dom.I see no genius in her as far as physical traits.

Have you ran it before or this the first run?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd like to see some another male come into picture down the line for GP but Stardawg is far from "played out".
> The work JJ has done with SD speaks for itself.
> 
> View attachment 4146553
> ...


Stardawg popularity probably comes from contrast -- like combining sweet and savory when cooking. 

There are many strains out there that are pretty good, but adding a little funk & extra frost can take them to the next level.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

A few strains have been "restocked" now. Purple Badlands,Doc Holiday, and TNT so far.


----------



## greywind (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same here. I take in flower tho. They root faster than a vegging plant. I take cuts up to 20 days in flower. They root in under 10 days. I fill a solo cup with str8 tap water. And I habe a golden weeping willow tree in my yard. I pull leaves from it. Grind them up and put them in the water in the cup. Willow trees have a rooting hormone in the leaves. But before me and my kids planted the willow tree I used just plain tap water un-phed. And they usually root in 10 to 15 days... sometimes sooner. But cuts taken in flower will root faster than one you cut of a vegging plant.


Just an fyi, the rooting hormone (Indolebutyric acid), and the hormone that helps fights pathogens (Salicylic acid) are actually found in the tips of new willow shoots and not the leaves.


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 5, 2018)

Everyone loves a dawg cross.... especially in America. You don't see that many plants contain those genes outside of the epicenter of cannabis tho... Which worries me about the level of inbreeding in the developed country. I'd be even more concerned if we start to see stardawg crosses pop up in places like Malawi or Nepal.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd like to see some another male come into picture down the line for GP but Stardawg is far from "played out".
> The work JJ has done with SD speaks for itself. Several breeders are still outcrossing it.
> 
> View attachment 4146553
> ...


wow stardawg been around town! regular hound dawg!!


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> A few strains have been "restocked" now. Purple Badlands,Doc Holiday, and TNT so far.


and lucky 7s, jelly pie, bandit breath and others


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same here.


Lifetime member here.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and lucky 7s, jelly pie, bandit breath and others


Hot Damn! I've been waiting on lucky 7's, love me some lucky charms.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

greywind said:


> Just an fyi, the rooting hormone (Indolebutyric acid), and the hormone that helps fights pathogens (Salicylic acid) are actually found in the tips of new willow shoots and not the leaves.


It is not just new growth tips. A simple search shows that. Both acids leech out from bark, leaves, twigs, and even roots. 

https://preparednessmama.com/willow-rooting-hormone/


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

Offcenter said:


> more crybabies than potheads on this once good thread. it is becoming a shitfest for the weakminded. i've ignored yu all, but more dikheds just keep popping up.
> 
> go away and let the real potheads have some fun.
> 
> ...


I think we should ignore this post. He's stiring it hard on this one.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow your BG cross looks to be g-13 dom.I see no genius in her as far as physical traits.
> 
> Have you ran it before or this the first run?


Yeah this is another pheno it's a str8 up bean pole almost zero side branching. 

Here' the pheno from the first run.


----------



## greywind (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It is not just new growth tips. A simple search shows that. Both acids leech out from bark, leaves, twigs, and even roots.
> 
> https://preparednessmama.com/willow-rooting-hormone/


Yet this link gives a process of breaking down new shoots, stripping them of leaves, and making a solution by soaking the cut up shoots in boiling water... I was just trying to help. Cheers!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow your BG cross looks to be g-13 dom.I see no genius in her as far as physical traits.
> 
> Have you ran it before or this the first run?


The first pheno had huge 11 and 13 blade fans. Some of them were over 17" across. From tip to tip. They were huge. I run it 12/12 from seed. Well close to seed. It was like 8 days old when I threw it in for an extra plant in the flower tent. She yielded over 2.5zips in a 3gal smartpot. I was impressed. And took clones. Smoke was out standing. But lost the clones in the flood n crap.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

What.... what's that smell? We have jelly pie!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

greywind said:


> Yet this link gives a process of breaking down new shoots, stripping them of leaves, and making a solution by soaking the cut up shoots in boiling water... I was just trying to help. Cheers!


Yeah I was just sayin it' not just new shoots. I've used willow water for the last year. Nothing but leaves. Ground up mostly. And they always root fast. Especially ones taken from flowering plants. 100% rooting rate on the last 31 clones. And 100% loss of everyone of them from a flood lol. Sucks but owell. Starting fresh. With all new genetics. Jus sucks the lost time.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hot Damn! I've been waiting on lucky 7's, love me some lucky charms.


Didn't someone post runs of lucky 7s that hermed. Or am I thinking of something different.


----------



## greywind (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear about the flood and loss of genetics. Didn't you suffer a back injury too recently? I hope you recover quickly, from both unfortunate circumstances. And you're right about the willow trees, I've read that you can take a tree trunk sized portion of a willow tree and root it like a normal cutting. Hormones are strong in that species. Happy hunting for new keepers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Didn't someone post runs of lucky 7s that hermed. Or am I thinking of something different.


Those were _unlucky_ 7s...


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

You're both right on the willow.But i do believe there is a bit more of the salicylic and what ever the other acid is in the tips themselves??But even just the leaves are of benefit.

Genius is the weakest lankiest plant i have ever grown.Even in veg she can not hold up her growing tips.No amount of silica helps either.It's awesome smoke but a very undesirable plant to grow.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

greywind said:


> Sorry to hear about the flood and loss of genetics. Didn't you suffer a back injury too recently? I hope you recover quickly, from both unfortunate circumstances. And you're right about the willow trees, I've read that you can take a tree trunk sized portion of a willow tree and root it like a normal cutting. Hormones are strong in that species. Happy hunting for new keepers!


Yeah was in a car wreck the 21st of may. And fractured two vertebrae. L1 and T12. Then 6 days later we got flooded out. But we didn't lose our home. Some people did. And lost everything. We are very fortunate even tho the run of bad luck has got us. But things are turning around. I got approved for short term disability. I'll b off work for 90 days. But my ol lady is a state flagger. She makes a ton of money holding a damn stop sign. So atleast we can keep up on bills till I go back. My release is August 29th. To go back full time. I got released for light duty. But my job doesn't have light duty. I'm an electrician. So even tho I'm allowed to go back for that. We Don't have any. So I get short term disability. And even more positive note. All but one of the testers are up. I just made a grow journal on GPS website this morning and only 1 pebble pusher was up.. So 100% on pebble pushers. And all but 1 sundae driver is up. But it's coming you can see the dirt pushing up. I'm gonna leave em in my led baby cabinet for a week or so. Just to make sure they are healthy. And they will get flipped. And males culled. Unfortunately. Can mess with males yet. Gotta get my jars filled back up. I've been using herb for pain, I have a Charlotte web that I run as well. Been mixing it and o.b.s. And helps tremendously. Didn't even get the pain pills filled.

Sry they are hard too see. I have baggies over the cups for humidity


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> You're both right on the willow.But i do believe there is a bit more of the salicylic and what ever the other acid is in the tips themselves??But even just the leaves are of benefit.
> 
> Genius is the weakest lankiest plant i have ever grown.Even in veg she can not hold up her growing tips.No amount of silica helps either.It's awesome smoke but a very undesirable plant to grow.


Yeah im sure new growth tips have a ton more hormones. I mean that only makes since. But I pull leaves from older longer limbs towards the bottom. Bc the intent wasn't to use it for that. It was just to section off our property. We planted 4 of them, plus several Kwanza Cherry trees, and pink n white dog woods. And at the beginning of spring this year. Me and my son took cuttings from the willow tree and rooted them to plant more of them around our house.

The first pheno I run of it wasn't lanky at all. I habe a bunch of pics of it on my Insta. She did stretch alot from 12/12 that early. But she was hit here. The only thing I didn't like was side branching could've been a tad stronger. But the flower were very dense n heavy. And she finished in roughly 64 days. And honestly could've been takin at 58. There were tons of amber trichs.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah was in a car wreck the 21st of may. And fractured two vertebrae. L1 and T12. Then 6 days later we got flooded out. But we didn't lose our home. Some people did. And lost everything. We are very fortunate even tho the run of bad luck has got us. But things are turning around. I got approved for short term disability. I'll b off work for 90 days. But my ol lady is a state flagger. She makes a ton of money holding a damn stop sign. So atleast we can keep up on bills till I go back. My release is August 29th. To go back full time. I got released for light duty. But my job doesn't have light duty. I'm an electrician. So even tho I'm allowed to go back for that. We Don't have any. So I get short term disability. And even more positive note. All but one of the testers are up. I just made a grow journal on GPS website this morning and only 1 pebble pusher was up.. So 100% on pebble pushers. And all but 1 sundae driver is up. But it's coming you can see the dirt pushing up. I'm gonna leave em in my led baby cabinet for a week or so. Just to make sure they are healthy. And they will get flipped. And males culled. Unfortunately. Can mess with males yet. Gotta get my jars filled back up. I've been using herb for pain, I have a Charlotte web that I run as well. Been mixing it and o.b.s. And helps tremendously. Didn't even get the pain pills filled.
> 
> Sry they are hard too see. I have baggies over the cups for humidity
> View attachment 4146643 View attachment 4146645 View attachment 4146647 View attachment 4146650 View attachment 4146651


The bags over the seedlings are interesting. What's the ambient relative humidity where you are at? If I ever leave the tropics I suppose that's something I'll have to contend with. Our RH is usually around 75% or higher.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The bags over the seedlings are interesting. What's the ambient relative humidity where you are at? If I ever leave the tropics I suppose that's something I'll have to contend with. Our RH is usually around 75% or higher.


The last few days it's been nice and sunny. Mid 80s with low humi. Like 25-35% but today it's raining n nasty out. Only 64° with like 80% humi. But in the house it's 74° not sure of the humi. I usually leave bags on the cups for the first couple days. I start them in a night stand I converted. I gutted it. And put 60 watts of led modules on inside the roof of it. Works pretty good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and lucky 7s, jelly pie, bandit breath and others


I seen a flash in the "bottom right", something "Lucky 7", I thought, Gu's put up a "slot machine" on the website giving more stuff away. This is the best seed company! Then I realized it was a strain of one of yourn'. lol
But you're still one of the best seed companies.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and lucky 7s, jelly pie, bandit breath and others


!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and lucky 7s, jelly pie, bandit breath and others


Jelly pie here I come!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

Sun came out, so I decided to snap a pic of my vegetable ebb and flow tray I have set up for the summer. I got some peppers, Roma tomatoes, egg plant, some Rosemary, and some bush beans in the back that you can't see. Planning on adding more veggies as I go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 5, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> View attachment 4146667
> 
> Sun came out, so I decided to snap a pic of my vegetable ebb and flow tray I have set up for the summer. I got some peppers, Roma tomatoes, egg plant, some Rosemary, and some bush beans in the back that you can't see. Planning on adding more veggies as I go.


Automated or manual?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Didn't someone post runs of lucky 7s that hermed. Or am I thinking of something different.


Idk, I hope not. I just ordered a pack.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

Scoop up those TNTs guys!
I'm tellin ya...the one I've sample so far is the most potent of all the GP strains I've run to date. (7 or so in the last 2 yrs)

That elite cut of Ohio Death Star is potent on its own...paired with Star Dawg and its over the top. 

*disclosure:*_ I've only grown 2 TNTs and each had different structure and terps so yanno....grain of salt_


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Scoop up those TNTs guys!
> I'm tellin ya...the one I've sample so far is the most potent of all the GP strains I've run to date. (7 or so in the last 2 yrs)
> 
> That elite cut of Ohio Death Star is potent on its own...paired with Star Dawg and its over the top.
> ...


I'll wait till Gu gets hard up and puts them on the "Everything Must Go" reverse auction tonight.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'll wait till Gu gets hard up and puts them on the "Everything Must Go" reverse auction tonight.


Lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Anyone have experience with the lucky 7s? Herms?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone have experience with the lucky 7s? Herms?


@Heisengrow


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 5, 2018)

Reverse Auctions
No Limits
Dropping 10% Every 10 Minutes

*LUCKY 7'S*
(Luck Charms x Stardawg)
*
BANDIT BREATH*
(OGKB x Stardawg)
*
DOC HOLIDAY*
(Kurple Fantasy x Stardawg)
_______
Till Midnight Tonight (2018-06-05)


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 5, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Reverse Auctions
> No Limits
> Dropping 10% Every 10 Minutes
> 
> ...


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


>



LMAOLMAOLMAOLMAO


I'm not gonna lie joe i so wanted to be the one to shout LOOOOOOK AT THE AUCTIONS!!!!

But i was shhhhhhhh

Surprised it wasn't announced sooner than it was.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> LMAOLMAOLMAOLMAO
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna lie joe i so wanted to be the one to shout LOOOOOOK AT THE AUCTIONS!!!!
> ...


They must've gone live 10 minutes after I'd checked to see if there was anything up.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Automated or manual?


Automated, I have it on a timer. Haha it's a lazy man's vegetable garden.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

Damn, they're snatching up at 47.00. lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 5, 2018)

Maybe I should enter the party cup challenge...

 

This one has a tail.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 5, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> View attachment 4146785
> 
> Maybe I should enter the party cup challenge...
> 
> ...


They need to make a 64 oz. party cup just for cannabis growers.


----------



## frosty420 (Jun 5, 2018)

This is a cookies and chem. I dont wont to sound like a noob but what way do you guys see this leaning towards. 

Any comments would help.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> This is a cookies and chem. I dont wont to sound like a noob but what way do you guys see this leaning towards.
> 
> Any comments would help.


The sun


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> @Heisengrow


Dont know,I ordered 2 packs and got 1 6 months ago.just got my other pack last week


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The sun


Lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dont know,I ordered 2 packs and got 1 6 months ago.just got my other pack last week


Haven't run the first yet I'm guessing?


----------



## frosty420 (Jun 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The sun


Funny guy!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 5, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> This is a cookies and chem. I dont wont to sound like a noob but what way do you guys see this leaning towards.
> 
> Any comments would help.


It is definitely a marijuana plant. Other than that, it is difficult to say what traits that young plant is expressing yet. Typically from seed, a plant needs 8 weeks to mature and begin expressing its full array of traits.

If you are leaving it outdoors full time, try posting pics in early August.


----------



## frosty420 (Jun 5, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> It is definitely a marijuana plant. Other than that, it is difficult to say what traits that young plant is expressing yet. Typically from seed, a plant needs 8 weeks to mature and begin expressing its full array of traits.
> 
> If you are leaving it outdoors full time, try posting pics in early August.


I'm kinda leaning towards chem. The strong thick stock and the "tighter" spacing between the leafs are telling me this. I'm not getting much funk from the stem though and kinda thought a chem in veg would stink.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The sun


Hahahaha good one.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> It is definitely a marijuana plant. Other than that, it is difficult to say what traits that young plant is expressing yet. Typically from seed, a plant needs 8 weeks to mature and begin expressing its full array of traits.
> 
> If you are leaving it outdoors full time, try posting pics in early August.


Lol you guys are hilarious. You saying a marijuana plant and @ruby fruit saying the sun. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> I'm kinda leaning towards chem. The strong thick stock and the "tighter" spacing between the leafs are telling me this. I'm not getting much funk from the stem though and kinda thought a chem in veg would stink.


I agree it's a stardawg leaner....


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone have experience with the lucky 7s? Herms?


I know I seen on somewhere 100% a lucky 7s plant herm. I thought it was in here. And I can' say for sure it wasn' grower error that caused the herm. I think I kinda remember reading whoever posted it. Said something about light leak or something, but I do recall whoever it was saying something he wasn't saying the strain was shit or anything. I don't think it was genetics. It might have been icmag. I'm not 100% so only take it with a grain of sand. I just honestly can't remember who or which forum.. And the only reason I found it was bc I was doing research for led buikd ideas when I built my light. He had a light I liked the way he built it. That's how I stumbled onto it. I smoke alot so sometimes I forget shit. You understand I'm sure. But I would run em. I can almost bet you you'l find atleast 1 keeper more than likely.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I know I seen on somewhere 100% a lucky 7s plant herm. I thought it was in here. And I can' say for sure it wasn' grower error that caused the herm. I think I kinda remember reading whoever posted it. Said something about light leak or something, but I do recall whoever it was saying something he wasn't saying the strain was shit or anything. I don't think it was genetics. It might have been icmag. I'm not 100% so only take it with a grain of sand. I just honestly can't remember who or which forum.. And the only reason I found it was bc I was doing research for led buikd ideas when I built my light. He had a light I liked the way he built it. That's how I stumbled onto it. I smoke alot so sometimes I forget shit. You understand I'm sure. But I would run em. I can almost bet you you'l find atleast 1 keeper more than likely.


Yeah I wouldn't worry so bad about a herm or two considering what doesn't herm will probably be something nice. Kinda figured it was an isolated incident. Even though prices aren't getting where I like them on the RA, I'm still tempted at snatching one.
At the same time I have another 9 GP packs to work through, that'll take some time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone have experience with the lucky 7s? Herms?


I don't recall any herm issues but the first batch did have germ issues. Gu addressed it but I cant remember how the whole thing went down. I think it was an inventory issues and the seeds were too fresh? 
Another grower had high M/F ratios but again, I cant recall who it was.

I know @Bakersfield grew them out. He'll pop in sooner or later...hopefully with pics of those beastly colas he grows.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't recall any herm issues but the first batch did have germ issues. Gu addressed it but I cant remember how the whole thing went down. I think it was an inventory issues and the seeds were too fresh?
> Another grower had high M/F ratios but again, I cant recall who it was.
> 
> I know @Bakersfield grew them out. He'll pop in sooner or later...hopefully with pics of those beastly colas he grows.


I'm definitely interested in them, people are swiping them above 70 at auction though


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 5, 2018)

Should've grabbed them at the 40s earlier.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm definitely interested in them, people are swiping them above 70 at auction though


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I wouldn't worry so bad about a herm or two considering what doesn't herm will probably be something nice. Kinda figured it was an isolated indecent. Even though prices aren't getting where I like them on the RA, I'm still tempted at snatching one.
> At the same time I have another 9 GP packs to work through, that'll take some time.


Yeah that's one I don't have. I may grab one since itsa restock. And I didn't catch it first time around. I don't need them at all. But occasionally my wants supercede my needs lol. Not 100% yet. If I happen to catch it for what I want to pay for it. I will. If not. No biggie. Hope you score em cheap brother


----------



## frosty420 (Jun 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree it's a stardawg leaner....


Thanks whytewidow!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dont know,I ordered 2 packs and got 1 6 months ago.just got my other pack last week


Ahh sorry man I thought it was you who said you grew them out and were waiting for more stock cos you liked them


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 5, 2018)

Bandit breath is getting down there. It's a good one. My ol lady run it. She got it in a bean swap from someone. She dropped 6 got 4 females. One stardawg leaner and 2 pretty close phenos of about 50/50 I'd guess. And 1 OGKB dom. All 4 were great smoke. But it took the OGKB dom pheno 3 extra weeks veg time. She was slow AF which is expected for most OGKB dom plants. But was well worth the wait. It's worth the reserve price for sure.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 5, 2018)

Lucky 7's... Oh I get it!
Remembering back in time, The "Wedding Cakes" had a #7 at the end. 
Take a crank on the ole " Lucky #7" slots and see if you get any females. LMAO!


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2018)

cookies n chem ~6 weeks in

plants were way underfed while i was away for work. lazy partner let the strength of the reservoir fall far too low. hopefully yield isn't affected too much as a result.

surprisingly dense buds. smells of cookie dough with some chem funk coming through. not as loud as the rainbow jones, but definitely pleasant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 5, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> This is a cookies and chem. I dont wont to sound like a noob but what way do you guys see this leaning towards.
> 
> Any comments would help.


Well I found a straight cookie leaner and she has much more indica looking fatter leaves and zero side growth but she is starting to frost up nicely and is smelling fruity too boot. Would have kept a clone but she isn't a yielder, lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2018)

I gotta say I admire you dirt growers.this shit is like watching a group of snails race.trying to get some cuts off these bitches is really screwing with my emotions.i will say that 200 watts of cobs is murdering 300 watts of t5s,
T5 technology is flat out dead dick in the mud.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Bandit breath is getting down there. It's a good one. My ol lady run it. She got it in a bean swap from someone. She dropped 6 got 4 females. One stardawg leaner and 2 pretty close phenos of about 50/50 I'd guess. And 1 OGKB dom. All 4 were great smoke. But it took the OGKB dom pheno 3 extra weeks veg time. She was slow AF which is expected for most OGKB dom plants. But was well worth the wait. It's worth the reserve price for sure.


How did they yield? Did the stardog over power the smell?


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem ~6 weeks in
> 
> plants were way underfed while i was away for work. lazy partner let the strength of the reservoir fall far too low. hopefully yield isn't affected too much as a result.
> 
> surprisingly dense buds. smells of cookie dough with some chem funk coming through. not as loud as the rainbow jones, but definitely pleasant.


This is the pheno lean Im looking for. Looking good


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 6, 2018)

Rollitup discount works on auction with nuggets too


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2018)

5 of 7 Dynamite Diesel with tails and 1 that just cracked have hit the Solo Soil! 

2 Butch Cassidy flowering nicely but they are on the small side and are deep dark green. They smell musky and earth and a bit rancid today. Also waiting to see if one or both of my remaining Pioneer Kush will be female.

Copper Chem and Black Gold f2 lined up to vape today.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2018)

The Pioneer Kush plants are bigger that Butch Cassidy will ever be .


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> How did they yield? Did the stardog over power the smell?


The stardawg leaner of course smelled like nothing but chem cleaner. The ones that were more 50/50 were a mix of sweetness and some chem in there on scents. But taste was all cookie dom. And then OGKB pheno was strong sweet smell with some cookie scent. But had a strong skunky scent. She threw tons of duck feet leaves. But she 100% was the slowest vegging plant in the world lol. But was worth the extra time vegging her. The 50/50 phenos yielded great as well as the stardawg dom plant. The OGKB wasn't quite the yielder we wanted but still yielded decent. Golfball nugs throughout the plant. The high was above average and last twoce as long as the other phenos. It was def headstash. But we have since lost the mother unfortunately.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 5 of 7 Dynamite Diesel with tails and 1 that just cracked have hit the Solo Soil!
> 
> 2 Butch Cassidy flowering nicely but they are on the small side and are deep dark green. They smell musky and earth and a bit rancid today. Also waiting to see if one or both of my remaining Pioneer Kush will be female.
> 
> Copper Chem and Black Gold f2 lined up to vape today.


How was the copper Chem? Have a pack and am looking for some Chem in the garden. Any pics? How long did she go?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 6, 2018)

Jellypie for $42


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 6, 2018)

Well this will be the first time flowering in a tent under lights for me. I bought a 2x4 tent just for sexing plants under my 4 bulb T5. My buddy heard I bought a tent so he threw his 400 Blackdog light my way (use this). This is what I've got so far a Deputy, LVTK and a Mimosa from the S1 debacle. Flipped em on the 9th and they showed pistils a week later. Not sure where to start day count.
Deputy on the left , LVTK on the right.... SD


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2018)

TNT for under $9.50 out the door..... yes sir


----------



## hillbill (Jun 6, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> How was the copper Chem? Have a pack and am looking for some Chem in the garden. Any pics? How long did she go?


Copper Chem went 67, 70 and 74 days and all were good. Slightly different phenos with one more lanky but solid big buds and all had great trich development. I keep chasing the taste and smell. Not as calming to me as some have said but very powerful. Smell today on this plant is hashy and spicy. First of time I ran it I had all 4 or 5 boys! Heavier yielder than most.

I would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Well this will be the first time flowering in a tent under lights for me. I bought a 2x4 tent just for sexing plants under my 4 bulb T5. My buddy heard I bought a tent so he threw his 400 Blackdog light my way (use this). This is what I've got so far a Deputy, LVTK and a Mimosa from the S1 debacle. Flipped em on the 9th and they showed pistils a week later. Not sure where to start day count.
> Deputy on the left , LVTK on the right.... SD
> View attachment 4147016View attachment 4147017View attachment 4147018


i'll be watching the lvtk for sure. considering it for my next round.

lookin good dude!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Well this will be the first time flowering in a tent under lights for me. I bought a 2x4 tent just for sexing plants under my 4 bulb T5. My buddy heard I bought a tent so he threw his 400 Blackdog light my way (use this). This is what I've got so far a Deputy, LVTK and a Mimosa from the S1 debacle. Flipped em on the 9th and they showed pistils a week later. Not sure where to start day count.
> Deputy on the left , LVTK on the right.... SD
> View attachment 4147016View attachment 4147017View attachment 4147018


Def lookn good. I' running LVTK as well. I also had mimosa. Only had 1 female tho. And it hermed. So keep your eye on it. So it doesn't ruin the rest of your crop. She threw full on balls towards the top of the plant. Some even inside the buds. So keep a close close eye on her. Good luck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2018)

genuity said:


> TNT for under $9.50 out the door..... yes sir


Hey, I was watching that one! 

You must have used nuggets...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Def lookn good. I' running LVTK as well. I also had mimosa. Only had 1 female tho. And it hermed. So keep your eye on it. So it doesn't ruin the rest of your crop. She threw full on balls towards the top of the plant. Some even inside the buds. So keep a close close eye on her. Good luck


Thx man I'll keep a close eye on her.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 6, 2018)

LVTK for you guys wanting to grow it. Leafy, smells great, decent to good trichome coverage. But this one doesn’t keep up with other plants I have. I mainly don’t like the very unruly structure. The buds on lowers are wide with not much height and it doesn’t look good. Top buds too have too much unruly calyx growth

edit: the growth looks like some stuff was just thrown on there lol with no thought of how it would look structure wise (buds I am talking about)


----------



## genuity (Jun 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey, I was watching that one!
> 
> You must have used nuggets...


Yup.. I was like damn,under 10 bucks(with nugs$33 bucks)


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

100% germ and sprout rate. 5 for 5 on both pebble pushers and Sundae Stallions.

These 4 two of each are going 12/12 in 3 days. Along with 2 Chemtrail Cookie Breath fems. The other 3 of each will be vegged out before flipping. So I'm hoping I get atleast 1 female of each p.p. And s.s. out of the ones I'm throwing in 12/12 first.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 100% herm and sprout rate. 5 for 5 on both pebble pushers and Sundae Stallions.
> 
> These 4 two of each are going 12/12 in 3 days. Along with 2 Chemtrail Cookie Breath fems. The other 3 of each will be vegged out before flipping. So I'm hoping I get atleast 1 female of each p.p. And s.s. out of the ones I'm throwing in 12/12 first.
> View attachment 4147056 View attachment 4147057 View attachment 4147058 View attachment 4147059 View attachment 4147060


lol assuming you meant 100% GERM rate not herm rate


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 6, 2018)

herm rate, i was sooo confused...lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Yeah my bad it autocorrected


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 6, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4147040
> View attachment 4147041
> View attachment 4147042
> LVTK for you guys wanting to grow it. Leafy, smells great, decent to good trichome coverage. But this one doesn’t keep up with other plants I have. I mainly don’t like the very unruly structure. The buds on lowers are wide with not much height and it doesn’t look good. Top buds too have too much unruly calyx growth
> ...


It looks unusually hairy. I'd hang onto a cut and see what I could do with it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Flower tent is coming along. I need to stuff 2 or 3 more in there. After I put 5 more Samsung strips 2700k 

Last pic isn't GPS gear


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 6, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> It looks unusually hairy. I'd hang onto a cut and see what I could do with it.


I would have to imagine there are better LVTK's out there. I don't have the plant count to hang onto something for hopes I could breed and make it good. I need a plant to start out good for me. I have more of those LVTK seeds if I want to check them out. With how many people on here are going to be growing them, I will check back and see what they find. I imagine some great stuff no doubt.


----------



## growslut (Jun 6, 2018)

I've got an LVTK week 3 in flower right now. HUUUGE stretch. Started out a foot tall and now over 4 feet. Tallest in the tent. Hope its done
The one I've got is very lanky and has a lot of space between nodes

Some good news--Texas Butter smells like delicious banana. Did a dry trim yesterday and it smelled like sweet banana candy in the jar-different and better than any banana-strain I've previously smoked. Did a blind test and asked the girlfriend she smelled and her eyes lit up--"Mmmm, banana!"

However, today the smell has changed to a little more typical banana type smell--still delicious.

Smoked a sample bowl and its another Greenpoint favorite!

I have smoked a banana strain at the dispensary that tested at 34% THC, and the Texas Butter is better. The 34% was strong but sativa leaning and very head-buzzy. Texas Butter--like most Stardawg mixes--provide a great head _and_ body high. I enjoyed smoking it so much that I sat on the couch and blazed instead of starting work. I joked with my girlfriend that I'm going to nickname it 'Procrastination OG' or maybe 'Beautiful Procastination OG--b/c it felt so nice~'


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 6, 2018)

growslut said:


> I've got an LVTK week 3 in flower right now. HUUUGE stretch. Started out a foot tall and now over 4 feet. Tallest in the tent. Hope its done
> The one I've got is very lanky and has a lot of space between nodes
> 
> Some good news--Texas Butter smells like delicious banana. Did a dry trim yesterday and it smelled like sweet banana candy in the jar-different and better than any banana-strain I've previously smoked. Did a blind test and asked the girlfriend she smelled and her eyes lit up--"Mmmm, banana!"
> ...


You could call it 'The Lazy B'. 

(Another name for Boeing out here... )


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 6, 2018)

So far this is what I'm seeing for LVTK - stretchy, leafy, buds don't look so good and decent amount of trichs. I'm starting 20 of these in a week and I'm not too happy about what I'm hearing. Hopefully some better news soon.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 6, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So far this is what I'm seeing for LVTK - stretchy, leafy, buds don't look so good and decent amount of trichs. I'm starting 20 of these in a week and I'm not too happy about what I'm hearing. Hopefully some better news soon.


The smell is the best part so far lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Just dropped some Cackleberry from GPS, some Double Down from Eternal Cultivars, and Magnus opus from Aficionado. On the search for keepers again. I can almost guarantee there will be a keeper in the cackleberry atleast. And I only have 9,000 seeds to look through. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So far this is what I'm seeing for LVTK - stretchy, leafy, buds don't look so good and decent amount of trichs. I'm starting 20 of these in a week and I'm not too happy about what I'm hearing. Hopefully some better news soon.


There have been quite a few runs of it on insta that look banging. I'm excited for mine. Not every one gets the same outcome. I'm not 100% but I think there are several different phenos of LVTK


----------



## growslut (Jun 6, 2018)

Looking good. I like how the Aficianado seeds list detailed genetics


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 6, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So far this is what I'm seeing for LVTK - stretchy, leafy, buds don't look so good and decent amount of trichs. I'm starting 20 of these in a week and I'm not too happy about what I'm hearing. Hopefully some better news soon.


@Heisengrow has raved about the lvtk before. how was structure for you? leafy?


----------



## dstroy (Jun 6, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I would have to imagine there are better LVTK's out there. I don't have the plant count to hang onto something for hopes I could breed and make it good. I need a plant to start out good for me. I have more of those LVTK seeds if I want to check them out. With how many people on here are going to be growing them, I will check back and see what they find. I imagine some great stuff no doubt.


From your current experience alone, is it worth it in your opinion, hunting through the rest of the pack for taste and aroma?

I have a small space, so it takes time to get through beans which is why I ask. But if I can get some really good smoke then I think it's worth it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @Heisengrow has raved about the lvtk before. how was structure for you? leafy?


Naw man it was super tight nugs,almost OG like.nodes were a little far apart and tight clustered buds every 2 to 4 inches.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm really liking the structure on mine. Hope to get some decent bud from her come Oct.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw man it was super tight nugs,almost OG like.nodes were a little far apart and tight clustered buds every 2 to 4 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4147133


That looks alot like the 1995 OG Kush I Jus run.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw man it was super tight nugs,almost OG like.nodes were a little far apart and tight clustered buds every 2 to 4 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4147133


Looks to me like this plant will yield better with 4 plus colas per pot than a single or double cola. Maybe a double cola in a 1 gallon pot could work nicely.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 6, 2018)

dstroy said:


> From your current experience alone, is it worth it in your opinion, hunting through the rest of the pack for taste and aroma?
> 
> I have a small space, so it takes time to get through beans which is why I ask. But if I can get some really good smoke then I think it's worth it.


Right now it is very close to worth the run and if it produces some good effects that I do well with, then I will say its worth it. But with todays breeding I would look to replace it unless that sweet lemon fruity baked goods was the smell of my fantasy haha. When you rub the bud it goes pretty hard lemon candy/baked goods. A nose near the buds will give a really nice fruit smell that is for sure desirable, not much lemon in that though its more just like a bunch of fruits. The smell alone is very nice and it definitely is quite potent. If this one had triangle kush effects with the smell it has now, it would be worth it. So basically if the effects are worthy, I would hunt through the other seeds to see what is in there. From my experience alone, it was a good vegger and produced roots fast compared to other seeds at the same time, so if the bud structure was a bit better and a touch less leafy, and more trichomes, I would keep it. Also the tough part is mine is going to take a little into the 11th week I think. By growth it could go into the 12th. So that is a major influence for me. The smoke report will be the defining moment as always though.


----------



## growslut (Jun 6, 2018)

What convinced me to get LVTK was when Rusty from Cannaventure recommend it in an email with me said it is "as close to a perfect 10" as he's seen

Rusty also mentioned that Triple Nova likes to stretch too, but the smoke is worth it. So maybe that is just a trait to expect.

I just checked and my LVTK is stacking nug sites every 2 to 4 inches as well. If the smoke turns out supa-dank, I will be happy no matter what the plant looks like.

Speaking of which I'm absolutely blitzed on Greenpoint today


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That looks alot like the 1995 OG Kush I Jus run.


Dude this shot was good,accidentally tossed it like an idiot,got high and shit.
It smelled just like lemon pound cake.it truly was an epic smoke.if I was able to get my lights a little higher I'm sure it would have colored out nice.prob could have gone another week maybe 2 but I had issues I had to pull them buckets out.was so glad to get out that shithole I was growing in,now everything runs smooth as shit with 0 issues whatsoever.got my CV ghost cut that gets direct hit from the ac (only part of 2 plants) showing late stage coloring.i love this fukin plant.my favorite OG I've ran from seed so far.
 

Dwc ftw,mostly all shit from greenpoint,alot more to come.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude this shot was good,accidentally tossed it like an idiot,got high and shit.
> It smelled just like lemon pound cake.it truly was an epic smoke.if I was able to get my lights a little higher I'm sure it would have colored out nice.prob could have gone another week maybe 2 but I had issues I had to pull them buckets out.was so glad to get out that shithole I was growing in,now everything runs smooth as shit with 0 issues whatsoever.got my CV ghost cut that gets direct hit from the ac (only part of 2 plants) showing late stage coloring.i love this fukin plant.my favorite OG I've ran from seed so far.
> View attachment 4147235
> 
> ...



you have a very nice grow and i would like to support you, but after you ignored my post about logic and thcfarmer and you still work there for the fucking thief, you are complicit.

sorry, that's the way i feel...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

growslut said:


> What convinced me to get LVTK was when Rusty from Cannaventure recommend it in an email with me said it is "as close to a perfect 10" as he's seen
> 
> Rusty also mentioned that Triple Nova likes to stretch too, but the smoke is worth it. So maybe that is just a trait to expect.
> 
> ...


Also blazed on some GPS Orange Blossom Special. I'm hoping one of my LVTK's is a knockout. Bc I wanna pair her with my '95 OG Kush. I'll use colloidal solution on both plants to make fem pollen. And I'll hit the LVTK with fem 95 OGK pollen and then 95 OGK pollen on the LVTK.


^^^^^^ My '95 OG Kush cut #3. The only cut I managed to keep. Only bc I had cuts in my house. To date the best yielding OGK I have ever run. Super Loud n sticky. Solid golf ball nugs. Nodes were super tight. Very tight bud structure but still kushy pillow nugs. Hardcore lemon og smell.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you have a very nice grow and i would like to support you, but after you ignored my post about logic and thcfarmer and you still work there for the fucking thief, you are complicit.
> 
> sorry, that's the way i feel...


I must've missed all that.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude this shot was good,accidentally tossed it like an idiot,got high and shit.
> It smelled just like lemon pound cake.it truly was an epic smoke.if I was able to get my lights a little higher I'm sure it would have colored out nice.prob could have gone another week maybe 2 but I had issues I had to pull them buckets out.was so glad to get out that shithole I was growing in,now everything runs smooth as shit with 0 issues whatsoever.got my CV ghost cut that gets direct hit from the ac (only part of 2 plants) showing late stage coloring.i love this fukin plant.my favorite OG I've ran from seed so far.
> View attachment 4147235
> 
> ...


Nice op. I'm ordering some c.v. on their new drop this LVTK I'm running now is my first go with their gear. But some of the older gear he's restocking I wanna pick up for future chucks. And I need to get my hands on your cut sometime.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I must've missed all that.


i asked for his opinion about what logic was doing with selling fake s1's, he didn't respond, but he LIKED my post.

here's the thread i started for the thief logic.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/

the fact heisengrow knows logic is a thief and is still a mod over there makes me not trust heisengrow. but maybe it's just me.


EDIT: the post i mention above is in this thread


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

You can see the yield difference between the two different phenos. The front one is the one I kept. I wanna mix her in some gps gear too.
Pheno #3 in the front one and pheno #1 is the back. They were run in gallon pots. Vegged for 2 weeks and flipped. #3 pulled 72 dry grams.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 6, 2018)

very nice cola, she's stacked up nicely WW.
is this the LVTK or....?

once again, great work!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Also blazed on some GPS Orange Blossom Special. I'm hoping one of my LVTK's is a knockout. Bc I wanna pair her with my '95 OG Kush. I'll use colloidal solution on both plants to make fem pollen. And I'll hit the LVTK with fem 95 OGK pollen and then 95 OGK pollen on the LVTK.
> 
> View attachment 4147237
> ^^^^^^ My '95 OG Kush cut #3. The only cut I managed to keep. Only bc I had cuts in my house. To date the best yielding OGK I have ever run. Super Loud n sticky. Solid golf ball nugs. Nodes were super tight. Very tight bud structure but still kushy pillow nugs. Hardcore lemon og smell.


That looks killer man


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> you have a very nice grow and i would like to support you, but after you ignored my post about logic and thcfarmer and you still work there for the fucking thief, you are complicit.
> 
> sorry, that's the way i feel...


Business is business,not my monkeys not my circus,the seed game is dirty all around.does not reflect my business or my views.you ever watch when keeping it real goes wrong.yeah I'm not gonna jeopardize my posistion and hook ups to save a few noobs from what they will eventually discover anyway.if you wanna get all sentimental do something about the Dutch stealing elite cut names and selling the off as seeds.thats a punch to the face and an insult.
I'm not the one using a cc racket that is known all over the web for stealing info and selling it.those are real reasons to get mad bro.im just a moderater.i dont run the seed store.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Business is business,not my monkeys not my circus,the seed game is dirty all around.does not reflect my business or my views.you ever watch when keeping it real goes wrong.yeah I'm not gonna jeopardize my posistion and hook ups to save a few noobs from what they will eventually discover anyway.if you wanna get all sentimental do something about the Dutch stealing elite cut names and selling the off as seeds.thats a punch to the face and an insult.
> I'm not the one using a cc racket that is known all over the web for stealing info and selling it.those are real reasons to get mad bro.im just a moderater.i dont run the seed store.


you work for a thief. i won't forget that. that's all i have to say about it.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 6, 2018)

let's get back on track. another shot of the cookies n chem.

also, any other shots of lvtk people have share them up! or any other cv gear for that matter. trying to figure out what to run next.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> very nice cola, she's stacked up nicely WW.
> is this the LVTK or....?
> 
> once again, great work!


It's seeds from either 1994 or 1995. They were gifted to me by a close family friend that use to collect n griw with my dad back in the day. He moved with his family to Georgia and when my dad passed away in 2011 he came to the funeral. And he gave them to me. There were 7 beans. 3 didn't germ at all. 1 died just after it broke ground. Left 3. Got 2 female and 1 male. I took cuts of both but only kept #3. I made some. And I've made a couple chucks with it. But by herself shes stand out. It's og kush like it used to be. Not the shit today. Not all of it is shit. But alot of it is. I have some original urkle too from my dad's collection. He worked the shit out of it for years. It' down to about 4 main phenos. All 4 purple. One we call the black pheno. I'e made crosses with it too. A buddy is growing the urkle. We call 90s Purps. And I have another buddy running 90s purps x 95 OGK. And I crossed both with a Durban Poison male I found in old pack of my dads beans.

Edit: tyvm for the kind words.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That looks killer man


Ty man. When I hit with c.s. I would like to send you some fem pollen, To hit your ghost cut with. If you're into making some chucks. For a 10 pack or so. They look like they would pair good together.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Sry to hi-jack the thread. It all leads back to putting my shit with GPS and growing that. Either way you wanna look at it.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 6, 2018)

Had to bend a couple of them Snake Oils.


----------



## the gnome (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It's seeds from either 1994 or 1995. They were gifted to me by a close family friend that use to collect n griw with my dad back in the day. He moved with his family to Georgia and when my dad passed away in 2011 he came to the funeral. And he gave them to me. There were 7 beans. 3 didn't germ at all. 1 died just after it broke ground. Left 3. Got 2 female and 1 male. I took cuts of both but only kept #3. I made some. And I've made a couple chucks with it. But by herself shes stand out. It's og kush like it used to be. Not the shit today. Not all of it is shit. But alot of it is. I have some original urkle too from my dad's collection. He worked the shit out of it for years. It' down to about 4 main phenos. All 4 purple. One we call the black pheno. I'e made crosses with it too. A buddy is growing the urkle. We call 90s Purps. And I have another buddy running 90s purps x 95 OGK. And I crossed both with a Durban Poison male I found in old pack of my dads beans.
> 
> Edit: tyvm for the kind words.


wow!.... the history behind the pic is an amazing story in it's self!
your dad-n-me sound like were too far apart in age and maybe lived
in the same area of the southeast, i'm from the fl panhandle.

your sitting on a small treasure trove of good genetics, 
and i know what you mean about much of stuff these days.
lot of what I smoked in that early-mid 90s was outstanding, like todays but in a different way,
hard to explain? there's smoke like that now, 
but maybe it's that there's 10Xs as much that's just becoming a blur of the same as the countless other.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

the gnome said:


> wow!.... the history behind the pic is an amazing story in it's self!
> your dad-n-me sound like were too far apart in age and maybe lived
> in the same area of the southeast, i'm from the fl panhandle.
> 
> ...


I got stuff he got from the mid 70s until he stopped in 2002. Alot of it has white masking tape on them and wrote in pencil some in pen. Hard to read alot of them. I have 3.5 foot tall by 2 foot wide by 2 foot deep wine chiller that my dad bought along time ago. Set the temp at 42° 30% humi that' been set at that for about 11 years. It' clear full of stuff. All beans. If I had to guess there' over 5,000 but I'm sure alot them wouldn't even pop. But I also know there are some dynamite beans there. My dad and his buddy were down into Florida and up into Albany, Georgia. Clear up to Pennsylvania. Throughout his younger days. Until he met my mom. He had more love for the plant than anyone I have ever met. I lived in Cordele, Ga for 7 or 8 years. And I still talk to people around that area I became friends with.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone have experience with the lucky 7s? Herms?


I grew out a pack of Lucky 7s, a few months back. 
These were a real joy to grow. Big and dense colas, covered in tricks. Super clear up high. Nice floral upfront scent and super skunk and chem background.
I turned these straight to flower from seedling and they produced some nice howitzer rounds.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out a pack of Lucky 7s, a few months back.
> These were a real joy to grow. Big and dense colas, covered in tricks. Super clear up high. Nice floral upfront scent and super skunk and chem background.
> I turned these straight to flower from seedling and they produced some nice howitzer rounds.
> View attachment 4147320 View attachment 4147321 View attachment 4147322


Daaaayyyyuuummmm. How many days they go?


----------



## the gnome (Jun 6, 2018)

> I got stuff he got from the mid 70s until he stopped in 2002. Alot of it has white masking tape on them and wrote in pencil some in pen. Hard to read alot of them. I have 3.5 foot tall by 2 foot wide by 2 foot deep wine chiller that my dad bought along time ago. Set the temp at 42° 30% humi that' been set at that for about 11 years. It' clear full of stuff. All beans. If I had to guess there' over 5,000 but I'm sure alot them wouldn't even pop. But I also know there are some dynamite beans there. My dad and his buddy were down into Florida and up into Albany, Georgia. Clear up to Pennsylvania. Throughout his younger days. Until he met my mom. He had more love for the plant than anyone I have ever met. I lived in Cordele, Ga for 7 or 8 years. And I still talk to people around that area I became friends with.


Albany is only a county or 2 from the GA FL line and we still get lots of the locals coming down to
the beaches down here,
LOL, i may have met and burn a few with him back in the 70s.
that's when i started gardening in earnest, got my 1st crop of sinsemilla by accident 
in fact i still had peeps coming up to me in the 90s telling me my weed was still the *best* they've ever had, a few still do today.
it was as close to a psychedelic experience on mushrooms from weed Ive ever had.
pure landrace Mexican, seedy, stemy and bright lime green..... some of the best Ive ever had


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Daaaayyyyuuummmm. How many days they go?


63 days. Zero herm issues.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew out a pack of Lucky 7s, a few months back.
> These were a real joy to grow. Big and dense colas, covered in tricks. Super clear up high. Nice floral upfront scent and super skunk and chem background.
> I turned these straight to flower from seedling and they produced some nice howitzer rounds.
> View attachment 4147320 View attachment 4147321 View attachment 4147322


Weird how sour diesel that looks.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 7, 2018)

Just scored me some TNT for less than $20 (using my gold nuggets). SCORE! Looks like the reverse auction is down for the night now. Too bad, I want more. Must buy more seeds...


----------



## the gnome (Jun 7, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Just scored me some TNT for less than $20 (using my gold nuggets). SCORE! Looks like the reverse auction is down for the night now. Too bad, I want more. Must buy more seeds...


I prob have more GPS beanz than i could pop in a 2 years from da
last 3 months of reverse auctions... but I'm a trying 

butt I still hate you ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH..................!


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 7, 2018)

*"Orange Blossom Special"* 1 of 3 girls. 
All 3 smell just like their daddy.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 7, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I prob have more GPS beanz than i could pop in a 2 years from da
> last 3 months of reverse auctions... but I'm a trying
> 
> butt I still hate you ARRRRRRRRRRRRGH..................!


I know what you mean. I try to clone my best plants rather than popping seeds, but I keep buying seeds. I can only have a low plant count so that means I have to give up a strain in order to try something new. Sooo, I'm sitting on about 30 packs of GPS seeds. I am cutting out Cookie Wreck next grow just so I can try Orange Blossom Special which are soaking as I type this, and contemplating ditching Cookies N Chem in favor of Copper Chem - but the CNC is so good I hate to cut it out. Grrr. Stoopid plant count.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ummm OK and at the same time you can continue to edit your posts until your shit lines up
> Go nuts....


I didn't edit that post, at least not after you commented about it. Probably fixed a typo or something. Why are you being such a whiny drama queen? You are weird man, check people's old posts for something to bitch about.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Well this will be the first time flowering in a tent under lights for me. I bought a 2x4 tent just for sexing plants under my 4 bulb T5. My buddy heard I bought a tent so he threw his 400 Blackdog light my way (use this). This is what I've got so far a Deputy, LVTK and a Mimosa from the S1 debacle. Flipped em on the 9th and they showed pistils a week later. Not sure where to start day count.
> Deputy on the left , LVTK on the right.... SD
> View attachment 4147016View attachment 4147017View attachment 4147018


Good friend to lend you that light. Curious how the deputy's do. I just got those to try and the pack says 65-80 days and the website 60-70. I saw some pic here at 63 days that looked close to done.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I didn't edit that post, at least not after you commented about it. Probably fixed a typo or something. Why are you being such a whiny drama queen? You are weird man, check people's old posts for something to bitch about.


Good folks here are having real issues. I asked you a simple question. That's all. You gave several different answers. So no, you didn't just "fix a typo". And I wasn't the only person who read the original before you completely re-wrote it. Actually what you did is the very definition of being whiny and causing unnecessary drama. If that's your thing have at it I guess. 
*shrugs*


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Good folks here are having real issues. I asked you a simple question. That's all. You gave several different answers. So no, you didn't just "fix a typo". And I wasn't the only person who read the original before you completely re-wrote it. Actually what you did is the very definition of being whiny and causing unnecessary drama. If that's your thing have at it I guess.
> *shrugs*


I have not even reread the original post, but I think I edited it because I was a little pissed when I posted it, I might have changed the language but I did not really change any content. All I said was that my credit card was compromised and you seemed to be calling me a liar for that and saying I edited my post to cover it up. You were the one trying to dismiss the problems the "good folks" here were having. Don't try to pretend you are now looking out for the people that got charged, you were white knighting GPS. I get that it was the cc processor, but people should know that the CC option was screwing people. Look I just edited again...


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 7, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I know what you mean. I try to clone my best plants rather than popping seeds, but I keep buying seeds. I can only have a low plant count so that means I have to give up a strain in order to try something new. Sooo, I'm sitting on about 30 packs of GPS seeds. I am cutting out Cookie Wreck next grow just so I can try Orange Blossom Special which are soaking as I type this, and contemplating ditching Cookies N Chem in favor of Copper Chem - but the CNC is so good I hate to cut it out. Grrr. Stoopid plant count.


I am trying to resist the seed collecting after looking at my maybe 100 packs of tomato and pepper strains. Every year I regrow the best ones from the year before and try some new ones. I got the legal 12 plant thing here so I don't go through many seeds either. It is always fun to see how the new varieties grow compared to my old ones. In the green category my seeds now are mostly older strains except for the autos, so there is room for some improvement.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I have not even reread the original post, but I think I edited it because I was a little pissed when I posted it, I might have changed the language but I did not really change any content. All I said was that my credit card was compromised and you seemed to be calling me a liar for that and saying I edited my post to cover it up. You were the one trying to dismiss the problems the "good folks" here were having. Don't try to pretend you are now looking out for the people that got charged, you were white knighting GPS. I get that it was the cc processor, but people should know that the CC option was screwing people. Look I just edited again...


I have never dismissed or trivialized anyones experience. And last time I checked there were (mostly) adults posting in here. They don't need me or anyone else to "white knight" for them.
This thread has taken on levels of toxic bullshit not seen in other threads. It barely resembles what it did it over a yr ago. Its lost countless growers because who wants to sift through pages and pages of people bickering.
For some reason if you put a drop of blood in the water the sharks come. And most of them don't even contribute to this thread unless they can stand on their soap box. No pics. No grow reports. Nothing except how THEY believe another man should run his business rather than worrying about their own. THAT is what takes away from people who (yes I believe are good folk) having issues.

I guess I just dont get the constant infantile need for attention. I don't understand the spineless misery we constantly see in here. People flip flop back and forth between their positions constantly. And believe me when I say, my life is far from perfect. I have more cause than most to hate the world and everyone in it. But I do my best to not let it consume me or spill into my posts...nor do I want to get sucked into the drama. I will however, apply some critical thinking. I simply asked you how its possible for you to get "hit" with a "cancelled card." While you did amend your OP your response to me is what you deleted and re-wrote.
The PayoFix issues needs its own thread for this very reason. GP customers know there's an issue with the CC processor. Others on this forum may not. I wont muck up this thread with any further replies so if you need to have the last word or come at me with petty insults...please just have it and be done.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 7, 2018)

Anybody have info on the Lucky 7's mother?
Is it a Bodhi Lucky Charms? Or a similar strain with the same name?
The GPS site doesn't seem to say where it's from, apart from the two insta guys who grew it out


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 7, 2018)

Noticed the past 2 or 3 mornings, early on about this time when the RA prices seem to be at there best the countdown is set to a crazy time, I guess until the rest of the world wakes up.. only 2 hours and 28 minutes to the next drop! Kinda stupid.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have never dismissed or trivialized anyones experience. And last time I checked there were (mostly) adults posting in here. They don't need me or anyone else to "white knight" for them.
> This thread has taken on levels of toxic bullshit not seen in other threads. It barely resembles what it did it over a yr ago. Its lost countless growers because who wants to sift through pages and pages of people bickering.
> Because for some reason if you put a drop of blood in the water the sharks come. And most of them don't even contribute to this thread unless they can stand their soap box. No pics. No grow reports. Nothing except how THEY believe another man should run his business rather than worrying about their own. THAT is what takes away from people who (yes I believe are good folk) having issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Noticed the past 2 or 3 mornings, early on about this time when the RA prices seem to be at there best the countdown is set to a crazy time, I guess until the rest of the world wakes up.. only 2 hours and 28 minutes to the next drop! Kinda stupid.


Yeah i was bummed to see that. This is when i would always scoop up packs at great prices. Guess they saw that metric too. I'll give it to GP, they are on top of their shit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 7, 2018)

Pig Whistle closeup at day 26
 
The lone Night Rider is middle right in this photo. It has much less branching then the PWs do.
 

Cheers


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 7, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Yeah i was bummed to see that. This is when i would always scoop up packs at great prices. Guess they saw that metric too. I'll give it to GP, they are on top of their shit.


Yeah I almost felt bad complaining though, I mean they are simply the best out there for bang for your buck. I'd never be able to afford all the packs that I've gotten the past couple months if it were any other seed bank. 
So thanks for that Greenpoint


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 7, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Anybody have info on the Lucky 7's mother?
> Is it a Bodhi Lucky Charms? Or a similar strain with the same name?
> The GPS site doesn't seem to say where it's from, apart from the two insta guys who grew it out


Bodhi


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Noticed the past 2 or 3 mornings, early on about this time when the RA prices seem to be at there best the countdown is set to a crazy time, I guess until the rest of the world wakes up.. only 2 hours and 28 minutes to the next drop! Kinda stupid.


That's how I've always managed to scoop em up. Only a handful but its usually O-dark-thirty in the morning while most are in Blanket Harbor snoozin. 

Edit: Wait a sec...I read that to fast. Are the auctions no longer available in the middle of the night?
Well shit.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Noticed the past 2 or 3 mornings, early on about this time when the RA prices seem to be at there best the countdown is set to a crazy time, I guess until the rest of the world wakes up.. only 2 hours and 28 minutes to the next drop! Kinda stupid.


fixed, thanks!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 7, 2018)

Well that was fast, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Anybody have info on the Lucky 7's mother?
> Is it a Bodhi Lucky Charms? Or a similar strain with the same name?
> The GPS site doesn't seem to say where it's from, apart from the two insta guys who grew it out


Bodhi's lucky charms is the only one I know of. From the description it sounds like it is to me.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 7, 2018)

My first indoor flowering attempt, not much to see yet.
The Deputy at about 20 days from first showing sign  
LVTK about 4 or 5 days behind the Deputy


----------



## nc208 (Jun 7, 2018)

@Gu~ or @greenpointseeds , Is there any plans to add cryptocurrency as a form of payment to your site?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 7, 2018)

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Pure L.A. Affie × 1 $44.00
Cheap Thrills × 1 $44.00
Pure Ghost OG × 1 $99.00
*Subtotal:* $187.00
*Total Savings* -$187.00
*Shipping:* $5.00 (incl. tax) via Ground
*Total:* $5.00

So in exchange for the packs of s1s I got. Iv been waiting to spend my nugs on some real fems.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 7, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @Gu~ or @greenpointseeds , Is there any plans to add cryptocurrency as a form of payment to your site?


yeah just hit me up after you make a "cash/MO" order. I don't want to make it a standard option, though.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

yea, potcoin, paragon, thc coin, tokes, dopecoin....all made for the industry... could use the big ones also...bit, lite, ether, ripple....


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 7, 2018)

@Gu~ when do those two new CV strains drop?! super interested!

Edit: NM! i can get some now with my gold status!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

im bout 50$ from gold, uggghhhh!!!!!!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 7, 2018)

*Order details*
*PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
Pure L.A. Affie × 1 $44.00
Pure Ghost OG × 2 $198.00
Cheap Thrills × 1 $44.00
Garlix × 1 $34.32
*Subtotal:* $320.32
*Total Savings* -$320.32
*Shipping:* $5.00 (incl. tax) via Ground


Excited for the Ghost OG, almost done making up for the S1's i purchased.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 7, 2018)

tman42 said:


> *Order details*
> *PRODUCT* *TOTAL*
> Pure L.A. Affie × 1 $44.00
> Pure Ghost OG × 2 $198.00
> ...


Same here bro. I jumped on lucky 7s, purple badlands and doc holiday yesterday


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 7, 2018)

@Gu, will the cannaventure drop be available after midnight for silver and bronze since they are already released for gold and diamond or will it be mid morning again for us?

Hoping to get some in the morning before work and get payment on the way same day...my work internet does not like the greenpoint site, something to do with cache. Takes 10-15+ mins to load each page so I figured it was worth asking about now.

Thanks


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

Guess I will have to be patient....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

Have to say I really appreciate the whole Gold member Diamond member actually meaning something. Woke up late today and forgot about the auction like a moron...Still got everything I wanted. Thank you GPS for recognizing loyal customers.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> yeah just hit me up after you make a "cash/MO" order. I don't want to make it a standard option, though.


Thanks for the reply. I use prepaid cards so I'm cool though. Tired of seeing so many complaints about CC processor so was wondering if you guys were working on some kind alternative like a cryptocurrency option.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Bodhi's lucky charms is the only one I know of. From the description it sounds like it is to me.





Jp.the.pope said:


> Bodhi


Thanks guys, I assumed it was the Bodhi one, I don't know of any others. But was just curious as it isn't stated. The Goji cross with Stardawg acknowledged Bodhi, so I thought this would too if it was his.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 7, 2018)

Speaking of Goji, the maverick is sold out and a discontinued strain isn't it? 
I always wanted a Goji, but was beating around the bush too long and bodhi has since lost theirs I believe.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Speaking of Goji, the maverick is sold out and a discontinued strain isn't it?
> I always wanted a Goji, but was beating around the bush too long and bodhi has since lost theirs I believe.


Yeh, he doesn't have the Snow Lotus male anymore as far as I know, I think Goji packs are still popping up now and then on some sites like GLG etc
Glad I grabbed a pack of Mavericks before they disappeared though . I'll probably cross them with my Soulmate (Goji X Wookie) f2's if I find any good Goji doms in them.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Speaking of Goji, the maverick is sold out and a discontinued strain isn't it?
> I always wanted a Goji, but was beating around the bush too long and bodhi has since lost theirs I believe.


Still have a pack of Maverick and purple mountain majesty. <Radio edit>. Also if offering that is against the rules someone let me know and I'll edit this post.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I still have a
> 
> Still have a pack of Maverick and purple mountain majesty. If you're interested in trading or something let me know. Also if offering that is against the rules someone let me know and I'll edit this post.


Yeah I'd probably be interested. It's nothing I'm dead set on either way though, with all the other fire that continues to be released. Thanks though, I'll pm ya when I get home and see if what I'm willing to trade interests you.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I still have a
> 
> Still have a pack of Maverick and purple mountain majesty. If you're interested in trading or something let me know. Also if offering that is against the rules someone let me know and I'll edit this post.


Yeah I'd edit it. Jus So you don' get the 30 days slow down. Take it to dm so u guys dint get b.s.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Speaking of Goji, the maverick is sold out and a discontinued strain isn't it?
> I always wanted a Goji, but was beating around the bush too long and bodhi has since lost theirs I believe.


Bodhi has quite a few Goji crosses himself. There’s also a few Goji clones that Bodhi selected himself from F1s and F2s around, particularly in NorCal. If you really need some Goji, you can still get it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 7, 2018)

Some of you are so lucky to be able to go and buy the actual clones, but what is a person to do that lives in a "prohibition" state? Why can't someone ship us some of those "special high quality" cuts? lol
Everyone will be PMing now instead of posting. lmao


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Some of you are so lucky to be able to go and buy the actual clones, but what is a person to do that lives in a "prohibition" state? Why can't someone ship us some of those "special high quality" cuts? lol
> Everyone will be PMing now instead of posting. lmao


There are people that do.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Some of you are so lucky to be able to go and buy the actual clones, but what is a person to do that lives in a "prohibition" state? Why can't someone ship us some of those "special high quality" cuts? lol
> Everyone will be PMing now instead of posting. lmao


Yeah they make actual clone shippers. That hold dirt sealed to the bottom, and a led module in the top. Amazon carries them. But I'm not saying do anything illegal. That would be crazy.....


----------



## growslut (Jun 7, 2018)

Grabbed a pack of LA Affie! 

Don't know much about this one but a heavy indica sounds perfect


----------



## SensiPuff (Jun 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> Grabbed a pack of LA Affie!
> 
> Don't know much about this one but a heavy indica sounds perfect


Nice carrot cock


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2018)

Damn, I’m glad I have another fresh pack of Night Rider even without the K!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 7, 2018)

Got a question for you hydro guys.im looking into 4x8 flood tables and the 5 inch square buckets to do some pheno hunting and testing s1 crosses.have you guys that ran flood tables do you think a 1 node flip would get to crowded?I can fit around 160 of those pots on a 4x8 and run 4 of those tables without breaking a sweat to pheno hunt over 600 seeds a pop.could just revert back to veg on the clear winner.
Anyone that ran flood n drain single flips?


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got a question for you hydro guys.im looking into 4x8 flood tables and the 5 inch square buckets to do some pheno hunting and testing s1 crosses.have you guys that ran flood tables do you think a 1 node flip would get to crowded?I can fit around 160 of those pots on a 4x8 and run 4 of those tables without breaking a sweat to pheno hunt over 600 seeds a pop.could just revert back to veg on the clear winner.
> Anyone that ran flood n drain single flips?


I do with all of my testers and reg seeds. A 1 node flip will result in single colas and they will all be within the diameter of the pot (no plant material touching another plant in 1 gal round or square).
Its a perfect way to do what you want to do with higher plant count numbers and find a good momma.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got a question for you hydro guys.im looking into 4x8 flood tables and the 5 inch square buckets to do some pheno hunting and testing s1 crosses.have you guys that ran flood tables do you think a 1 node flip would get to crowded?I can fit around 160 of those pots on a 4x8 and run 4 of those tables without breaking a sweat to pheno hunt over 600 seeds a pop.could just revert back to veg on the clear winner.
> Anyone that ran flood n drain single flips?


If all you are looking for is pure quality and males are of no interest what hydro said is a good method. It is a terrible idea for male selection though and any other criteria other than quality. Definitely has its uses.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I do with all of my testers and reg seeds. A 1 node flip will result in single colas and they will all be within the diameter of the pot (no plant material touching another plant in 1 gal round or square).
> Its a perfect way to do what you want to do with higher plant count numbers and find a good momma.


That's awesome man,yeah I never fooled with flood n drain just seems like it would be more feasible with trying to pheno hunt a good mom.just flip everything back to reveg as soon the chop.dry everything and sample them.
I could run 16 packs of greenpoint all at once lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If all you are looking for is pure quality and males are of no interest what hydro said is a good method. It is a terrible idea for male selection though and any other criteria other than quality. Definitely has its uses.


I dont fool with males at all.S1s and fem only


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 7, 2018)

@Heisengrow This is from second node from flip. All different strains. I dont run them as tight as you plan, but you can see how they will turn out. No pruning, tucking, veg etc. Just let er rip.
edit: sometimes they will put off some side branching but you can cut them off in the first 2 weeks from flip if they look like they will be over crowded. This OBS is untouched and resulted in a couple side branches, but again is untouched with no veg or pruning etc.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

your pics make me very happy! yum! single cola, never done it...I like et!!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

the one w PB on it looks nuuuts!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> View attachment 4147545 View attachment 4147546 View attachment 4147547 View attachment 4147548
> @Heisengrow This is from second node from flip. All different strains. I dont run them as tight as you plan, but you can see how they will turn out. No pruning, tucking, veg etc. Just let er rip.
> edit: sometimes they will put off some side branching but you can cut them off in the first 2 weeks from flip if they look like they will be over crowded. This OBS is untouched and resulted in a couple side branches, but again is untouched with no veg or pruning etc.
> View attachment 4147550



The other cool thing about this method I use it for is if I am growing strains that are based on quality anyways with a known tendency to herm...it makes checking so many high number of plants daily a billion times easier....



yimbeans said:


> your pics make me very happy! yum! single cola, never done it...I like et!!


A lot of old school guys would breed strictly for single cola because its the best way to maximize yield and numbers. This has fallen out of favor in the past 20 years though especially in America because of how we are prosecuted.

Trichome Technologies northern lights is an amazing example of this. A lot of Chimera's strains are also bred for this trait. Pick up a pack of mental floss sometime or some grapefruit phenos of his grapefruit x blueberry (the best sweet tooth in existence).


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> A 1 node flip will result in single colas and they will all be within the diameter of the pot...


I've read an average dry weight from plants grown like that is about 1 - 1.5 oz, is that close to what you're getting, red?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

anyone make gummys? bout to make a bunch!! coma gummys lol gg#4


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they make actual clone shippers. That hold dirt sealed to the bottom, and a led module in the top. Amazon carries them. But I'm not saying do anything illegal. That would be crazy.....


All that just sounds too easy. lol $ isn't the problem, it is on the "shipping and sales" part that becomes difficult.
And only the lord knows, just what kind of "clone" you would get.
Unless, you had something that they wanted in return, like a bunch of the "old Skunk" strains from the "ester" days gone by.
That's where ole "Gu" comes in. 
For me anyways, he has the next best thing to a quality cut. That is, by what you guys and gals say. I know I have learned alot about growing and the growing "seed" game. Even an off and on 40+ year grower learns something everyday. Wished my state would go full blown legal already. gesh!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 7, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> anyone make gummys? bout to make a bunch!! coma gummys lol gg#4


Sun flower lecithin is better then soy


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Sun flower lecithin is better then soy


yea, im gonna use this up first. why u like the sunflower better?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 7, 2018)

Hibernate, day 54


----------



## hillbill (Jun 7, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Hibernate, day 54View attachment 4147588 View attachment 4147589 View attachment 4147590 View attachment 4147592 View attachment 4147595


Rounded serration tips look very familiar as both females I raised so far had those rounded tips. Not scene before here on top of the hill.


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone find out what time bronze members get to buy?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 7, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, im gonna use this up first. why u like the sunflower better?


Because it’s cold pressed vs solvent


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> All that just sounds too easy. lol $ isn't the problem, it is on the "shipping and sales" part that becomes difficult.
> And only the lord knows, just what kind of "clone" you would get.
> Unless, you had something that they wanted in return, like a bunch of the "old Skunk" strains from the "ester" days gone by.
> That's where ole "Gu" comes in.
> For me anyways, he has the next best thing to a quality cut. That is, by what you guys and gals say. I know I have learned alot about growing and the growing "seed" game. Even an off and on 40+ year grower learns something everyday. Wished my state would go full blown legal already. gesh!


Wish mine would too.not gonna say what state. But right now our medical is worse than any law in the country. Even worse than completely illegal. Bc now you can get hit with not cultivation. But they hit with tax evasion 1 grand per plant. And as well as some kind of prescription charge bc it only be given by 1 of 3 certified docs in the state.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 7, 2018)

LA affie or cheap thrills?! i can't decide.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Because it’s cold pressed vs solvent


kool, tnx!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 7, 2018)

I would go with LA affie but if you want something sweet, cheap thrills would be the way to go.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 7, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I would go with LA affie but if you want something sweet, cheap thrills would be the way to go.


have the sweet, fruity terps covered with my rainbow jones. think i will go with the affie!


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> anyone make gummys? bout to make a bunch!! coma gummys lol gg#4


I would love to see how this works out for you. I've been thinking about doing gummies too. Do you have a thread going?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> LA affie or cheap thrills?! i can't decide.


Pure ghost !


----------



## 907guy (Jun 8, 2018)

Some Texas Butter at day 40, nice sweet banana earth terps


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I would love to see how this works out for you. I've been thinking about doing gummies too. Do you have a thread going?


I've been wanting make gummies too. I've watched a couple tutorials but I'd love to follow along or hear/watch how you or BigHorns make these.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 8, 2018)

My edibles always taste like weed to me, I just can't get that moderation thing down


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 8, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> I've read an average dry weight from plants grown like that is about 1 - 1.5 oz, is that close to what you're getting, red?


Sounds about right. Very minimal trimming which is nice for me. I just cant take being hunched over a trim pile for hours on end anymore.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My edibles always taste like weed to me, I just can't get that moderation thing down


Use RSO to make cannabis coconut oil and it wont taste like weed


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Use RSO to make cannabis coconut oil and it wont taste like weed


I've had "OK" luck using dry sift but the days of making coconut oil or butter from bud/trim are over for me. It always taste off. Or I just suck at the whole decarbing process


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've had "OK" luck using dry sift but the days of making coconut oil or butter from bud/trim are over for me. It always taste off. Or I just suck at the whole decarbing process


Trust me man if you make Rick simpson oil then use the RSO and mix it with coconut oil and anything you cook with it will have a nice coconut taste to it


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

i use QWISO for my edibles. no chlorophyll tastes at all, all terps....


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jun 8, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Use RSO to make cannabis coconut oil and it wont taste like weed


have you tried the single pot method? water + bud + butter/oil in one pot instead of a double boiler? it drastically reduces the green taste due to the water taking the chlorophyll out of the finished product. 

or you can wash your butter or oil with water as it will do the same thing. it is a process, but the ends justify the means.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

nonamedman420 said:


> have you tried the single pot method? water + bud + butter/oil in one pot instead of a double boiler? it drastically reduces the green taste due to the water taking the chlorophyll out of the finished product.
> 
> or you can wash your butter or oil with water as it will do the same thing. it is a process, but the ends justify the means.


Have done it with the butter but still found it had a pretty strong weed taste


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I would love to see how this works out for you. I've been thinking about doing gummies too. Do you have a thread going?


i might have to do that! no thread yet, could be cool tho! good idea!

i do the coconut oil(ghee is great too) method, works great! planning on making sour gummys this time, citcic acid!!

i also use strong jello flavoring to cover any unpleasant tastes.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 8, 2018)

last time we made butter I asked the wife how much trim\popcorn do we have in this batch? She looked at me cross eyed and said one bag. So I grab one out of the freezer and said one of these, (a gallon ziplock) She said: "why should I have used more?" I weighed a couple on average they were about 5 ounces  we will try one ounce on our next pound of butter  see if the product tastes less green and if you can eat an entire cookie without going to sleep


----------



## nonamedman420 (Jun 8, 2018)

sometimes multiple washes help. i can make some really light green potent butter. i'm probably the most sensitive to that green taste of anyone i know, so it is imperative it's clean for me and my wife. it does help to do it multiple times, and i believe there are other tricks.

the single pot method i mentioned is not ideal. washing the butter after it has been made is better.
here is a link that shows why the 1 pot method is less than ideal, and why washing after it is made is superior. http://www.badkatscannapharm.com/interesting-reading


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 8, 2018)

3-4oz of trim per lb of butter and a bit of water in a slow cooker for 24 hours. I stir every few hours. Filter it with 3 layers of cheese cloth. Let chill in fridge overnight. Take out the solid top layer the next day and quickly rinse the gunk on the underside. Freeze it until use.
I use half a batch of butter per batch of cookies ( roughly a dozen). The chocolate chip cookies taste just like cookies. No hint of weed taste at all. Half a cookie and I am on cloud 9 for a solid 4-5 hours at least. Great for outdoor activities.
I do not decarb.
Cheers


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

cool, my oil is made, might check that out
!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> 3-4oz of trim per lb of butter and a bit of water in a slow cooker for 24 hours. I stir every few hours. Filter it with 3 layers of cheese cloth. Let chill in fridge overnight. Take out the solid top layer the next day and quickly rinse the gunk on the underside. Freeze it until use.
> I use half a batch of butter per batch of cookies ( roughly a dozen). The chocolate chip cookies taste just like cookies. No hint of weed taste at all. Half a cookie and I am on cloud 9 for a solid 4-5 hours at least. Great for outdoor activities.
> I do not decarb.
> Cheers


i do in oil decarb, allows me to watch for the decarb bubbles, knowing when to stop when the bubbles have stopped rising...works good. 240 in oil usuall 45 mins on decarb, then i do 210 for few hrs to further extract.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been wanting make gummies too. I've watched a couple tutorials but I'd love to follow along or hear/watch how you or BigHorns make these.


Do you want to get high or you want to fight pain?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

well....i like getting high...and i have pain....


----------



## macsnax (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been wanting make gummies too. I've watched a couple tutorials but I'd love to follow along or hear/watch how you or BigHorns make these.


I will definitely start a thread when I can find the time to do some gummies.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-canna-gummy-stuff-and-oil.966395/


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

i got one going, we are hijacking This Thread with Gummy information laugh out loud


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 8, 2018)

My pebble pushers all germed and 10 out of 11 popped up, they would've all popped but one seeds tap root grew into the paper towel without me realizing and when I went to pick it up I snapped the tap root.
Everything else was looking good until I fried some of my CNC and SDK yesterday being too careless. I started a preventative pest spray ruitene since I had broad mites on my last run over the winter, sprayed them with an essential oil's mixture and didn't let them completely dry out before putting them back in the tent, there was no more beaded liquid on them but the leaves still had a shine to them and apparently that was enough. It's kind of weird though because I sprayed those clones(not Greenpoint) too and none of them are burnt. Although they are further from the light.

CNC- 3 weeks
SDK- 2.5 weeks
PB- 2 weeks
TB- 1.5 weeks
BB- 1.5 weeks
PP- 4 or 5 days

My plans were to flip all except the pebble pusher to flower on the 21st, hopefully this doesn't slow them down too much, or even worse lose any. My tightest stacking CNC(#2) took the hardest hit. I'll probably have to give the bandit breath a little extra veg time too, as others have said it's a slow grower.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 8, 2018)

Got my ghost OG finally. They are going fast yikes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 8, 2018)

I've always made my gummies with just 1/2 cup cold water,packet of whatever flavor jello, 4 packs of gelatin and 3.5/4 grams of my distillate will fill 3 molds= 150 bears.1bear is all I need.mix the jello powder and gelatin together dry first,add cold water and mix,get it up to boil,reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes.get that mixture into the molds asap as it sets up pretty hard if left too long.refrigerate for 15 minutes and they're good to go.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 8, 2018)

Picked up a pack each of a la affie and cheap thrills, would have grabbed more but was unable to change quantity or add more than one pack of either to the cart. 

Boss let me duck out for a few to use my Internet at home and didn't have time to mess around trying to get the quantities to work.


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 8, 2018)

Got what I needed first time trying out cannaventure 
Do we not get nuggets when we buy cannaventure? Or is it because I used my nuggets for the order?


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 8, 2018)

To everybody who's making edibles, what's the best way to combat the immense stink! I've tried once mixing my trim with cocnuco oil, and it did work, but the smell was too much. I live in a very compact populated area and idI love to find a way to make edibles.
*I did use an open top pan the first time lol, will a slow cooker keep some of the stank in?


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 8, 2018)

Omarfolks said:


> Got what I needed first time trying out cannaventure
> Do we not get nuggets when we buy cannaventure? Or is it because I used my nuggets for the order?View attachment 4147790


Nuggets are based off what you spend, if you use nuggets you didn't spend anything.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> To everybody who's making edibles, what's the best way to combat the immense stink! I've tried once mixing my trim with cocnuco oil, and it did work, but the smell was too much. I live in a very compact populated area and idI love to find a way to make edibles.
> *I did use an open top pan the first time lol, will a slow cooker keep some of the stank in?


do it in a mason jar with lid on, decarb in the oil, i use coconut oil....no smells

my buddy has same issue, in a 4 plex...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/making-canna-gummy-stuff-and-oil.966395/


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

Well so far one pebble pusher and one LVTK didn't make. Once above soil both were pretty much garbage, lanky, neither would really.hold themselves up. I tried to hold them up but they jus didn't make it. So that sucks I lost a fem. I was counting. Good thing I popped more beans. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

But on a brighter note. I think I may have saved some cuts I took from two mothers that didn' make it from the flood.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> But on a brighter note. I think I may have saved some cuts I took from two mothers that didn' make it from the flood.
> 
> View attachment 4147809



Look like future mommas to me dude


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> But on a brighter note. I think I may have saved some cuts I took from two mothers that didn' make it from the flood.
> 
> View attachment 4147809


nice! losing cuts is the worst. recently lost my purple kush cut. luckily i am still in contact with the guy i got it from.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 8, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> last time we made butter I asked the wife how much trim\popcorn do we have in this batch? She looked at me cross eyed and said one bag. So I grab one out of the freezer and said one of these, (a gallon ziplock) She said: "why should I have used more?" I weighed a couple on average they were about 5 ounces  we will try one ounce on our next pound of butter  see if the product tastes less green and if you can eat an entire cookie without going to sleep


hahahaha 5 zips in a pound of butter, I'd be flying with half a cookie.



SonsOfAvery said:


> To everybody who's making edibles, what's the best way to combat the immense stink! I've tried once mixing my trim with cocnuco oil, and it did work, but the smell was too much. I live in a very compact populated area and idI love to find a way to make edibles.
> *I did use an open top pan the first time lol, will a slow cooker keep some of the stank in?


I'm about to buy a sous vide machine to decarb, and then use the hot water bath to make alcohol tincture from that. I'll let you know how that works for me, cause even though we are legal we don't want to advertise what we're doing from the stank. I've read that sous vide machines work really well for this purpose because the temperature of the water bath only needs to be 170f to evap the alcohol from the tincture quickly, and 210f to decarb. Faster than air evap, about as safe as making RSO in the crockpot but with precise temp control and hopefully less smell.

It's still gonna smell when you cook with it though. Just like adding garlic or onions to something, you can smell it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> To everybody who's making edibles, what's the best way to combat the immense stink! I've tried once mixing my trim with cocnuco oil, and it did work, but the smell was too much. I live in a very compact populated area and idI love to find a way to make edibles.
> *I did use an open top pan the first time lol, will a slow cooker keep some of the stank in?


I use a black & decker rice cooker -- outside.


----------



## growslut (Jun 8, 2018)

My edible recipe:

I decarb half of the product in the oven. Metal cookie sheet, covered with tinfoil to seal it. Set oven at 240 for 30 mins.
-the other half of product I don't decarb because I want both the 'high' and the medical benefits of THC-A and others that the decarb will cook out

Then I use a sous vide machine to cook the butter. Usually 185 for 2-4 hours. Cook it inside with the windows open and the smell is there-usually smells pretty delicious. Done it in wintertime with windows closed--smell is definitely there, but with the windows open it isn't too strong. 

I used to use a crock pot, which worked fine, but the sous vide machine gives much better temp control. @dstroy, I am curious about the decarb method you use with the sous vide. How does that work?

Up until this last time, I used to mix coconut oil with water and then separate the water out after. But this last round, no water was used--only coconut oil. And the flavor was much better than ever before. So plan to keep using coconut oil with no water. 

Always looking to improve if anyone has any tips/suggestions


----------



## growslut (Jun 8, 2018)

just a thought--I have never used those little plastic bags with the sous vide machine. If you sealed the weed in a bag with the oil, that method might eliminate the smell?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

I use 8 sticks of butter which is 2lbs. To 10ounces of trim and popcorn. You can make it as strong as you want. Jus don't use as much when you make your edibles. I do the same with coconut oil. Except with the coconut oil I bought clear gel capsules. Like pull apart pills. They hold exactly .75 of gram of coconut oil. They are kinda big. But two of them in the morning when I get up. And two around dinner time. I'm stoned all day.


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

Does greenpoint carry cbd autos?
For whatever reason the website wont allow me to bring up any with a simple search


----------



## smashcity (Jun 8, 2018)

@Gu~ what's up with your credit card system? Had the ghost s1's in my cart the order said it was successfully paid. I haven'tbeen billed for them and now they're sold out?


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 8, 2018)

charface said:


> Does greenpoint carry cbd autos?
> For whatever reason the website wont allow me to bring up any with a simple search


They don’t carry autos and I remember seeing cbd lines when Greenpoint had cult classic seeds but they don’t carry them anymore


----------



## charface (Jun 8, 2018)

Omarfolks said:


> They don’t carry autos and I remember seeing cbd lines when Greenpoint had cult classic seeds but they don’t carry them anymore


Ok, thanks


----------



## dstroy (Jun 8, 2018)

growslut said:


> My edible recipe:
> 
> I decarb half of the product in the oven. Metal cookie sheet, covered with tinfoil to seal it. Set oven at 240 for 30 mins.
> -the other half of product I don't decarb because I want both the 'high' and the medical benefits of THC-A and others that the decarb will cook out
> ...


To decarb you prep your material like you normally would if it were going in the oven and then put it in a vacuum bag and into the water bath.

Some lady wrote about it and got lab test results done for different times/temps, it works just like the oven without the smell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

I like *micro *doses for pain/sleep. I really like the gummies. I cant and wont do brownies or cookies again unless I make them myself. Overindulgence is no joke, lol.

I had someone gift me some cookies to help me sleep. This chick is also a chef and well known here for having her edible game down. When she dropped them off she said they were "mild" so I figured maybe 100-150mg per cookie. This was also during a time when a lot of folks in the community were dropping off food, flowers, and cards so there wasn't a lot conversation really. Mostly just "I'm sorry and hope this helps" kinda stuff.

Anyway, I hadn't eaten much in several days so I ate 3. Within an hour I'd pretty much lost all motor function and went catatonic. I later found out they were 550-600mg per cookie! ​
Apparently there is significant difference between her idea of mild and my idea of mild.

I'll never do that again.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I like *micro *doses for pain/sleep. I really like the gummies. I cant and wont do brownies or cookies again unless I make them myself. Overindulgence is no joke, lol.
> 
> I had someone gift me some cookies to help me sleep. This chick is also a chef and well known here for having her edible game down. When she dropped them off she said they were "mild" so I figured maybe 100-150mg per cookie. This was also during a time when a lot of folks in the community were dropping off food, flowers, and cards so there wasn't a lot conversation really. Mostly just "I'm sorry and hope this helps" kinda stuff.
> 
> ...


lol funny chit!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> lol funny chit!


LOL
If I had to describe it I'd say its somewhere between OD'ing on Quaaludes and a whole mess of Boons Farm or Mad Dog 20/20 (for those old enough to remember that shit from high school)
A very weird and unpleasant buzz


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I like *micro *doses for pain/sleep. I really like the gummies. I cant and wont do brownies or cookies again unless I make them myself. Overindulgence is no joke, lol.
> 
> I had someone gift me some cookies to help me sleep. This chick is also a chef and well known here for having her edible game down. When she dropped them off she said they were "mild" so I figured maybe 100-150mg per cookie. This was also during a time when a lot of folks in the community were dropping off food, flowers, and cards so there wasn't a lot conversation really. Mostly just "I'm sorry and hope this helps" kinda stuff.
> 
> ...


Dude i feel you man i was in that state before and its not good haha my partner experienced it aswell and we both never want to feel like that again lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL
> If I had to describe it I'd say its somewhere between OD'ing on Quaaludes and a whole mess of Boons Farm or Mad Dog 20/20 (for those old enough to remember that shit from high school)
> A very weird and unpleasant buzz


I love brownies. Which is why after making one infused batch, I'll never make them again. The effect from half of one [ and a bowl or two ] promotes ravenous munchies, and a craving for....those delicious brownies. It didn't work out well.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> cant take being hunched over a trim pile for hours on end anymore.


Right there with you dude.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It always taste off. Or I just suck at the whole decarbing process


That's because you're not using a purification step.

Remember that thc is not water soluable, but there's a lot of shit in cannabis that is, and you can remove most of it by simply steeping your cannabis in water until most of the funky shit has been extracted.

Try this......
1. Decarb 14g's of your dry trim, popcorn buds and whatever.
-Decarb at 250F for 1 hour in the oven and you'll get close to a 90% decarb rate
2. Take your decarbed weed and soak it in water to purify it for edibles.
-Hot water technique: Boil some water, add the weed and allow it to steep just like tea or coffee.
Once the water becomes dark and nasty, dump it, add more hot water, and repeat as often as 
you want until you achieve the water clarity you want.
-Cold water technique: Toss your weed into a pot of cold water, shove it in the fridge, and change out
the water twice a day for 3 days, or until you achieve the clarity you want for your water.
3. Infuse your butter / oil as normal.

You're not going to get ALL the "funk" out of your weed, but if you purify it right, you can damn sure get most of it. Besides, we all need a little funk in our lives from time to time.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

I do mine in a double boiler method. So no direct heat source touches it. To destroy the thc. I boil water in a big pot and set another in the boiling put my butter in it. Let it melt. Then dump my trim popcorn buds or whatever. In the butter. And I let it simmer for 3-4 hrs. Then strain my butter. Or cocout oil. I do both the same way. But I strain through a mesh screen. Then through a cheese clothe. Zero particles in my final liquid. Put it in a bowl with a lid like Tupperware. And put in the fridge. The coconut oil I put back in its original container and put it in my cabinet. Doesn' need to be cold to back to a solid state. It stays a tad soft. But makes it easy to scoop out and measure. And when I say a little goes along way. I mean it. But I do make it very strong. And when I make brownies I use melted coconut oil in place of the vegetable oil. Or whatever. Mix and then the secret is add 1/2 cup of peanut butter cookies mix into the brownie mix. Mix and bake. The brownies taste like a regular brownie. No pot taste at all. I would pretty much bet you could eat a regular brownie and a pot brownie. And you can' tell the difference. Until a tad later when it kicks in. Lol. I have made brownies 300 different ways it seems. I have Google degree in pot brownies. The way I Jus described. Has been the best method I have found.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

P.s. if any of that doesn't make sense. Blam O.B.S. bc I' smokin some as I wrote that and this. After 5 day cure it's getting better.i have two jars up for the long cure. But smoke wise, I give it a hard 7.5 outta 10.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 8, 2018)

Since all this recipe talk is going on here instead of pictures of boobies I will now post a very good recipe from a friend of mine.


_Die Eier Von Satan

Eine halbe Tasse Staubzucker
Ein Viertel Teelöffel Salz
Eine Messerspitze türkisches Haschisch
Ein halbes Pfund Butter
Ein Teelöffel Vanillezucker
Ein halbes Pfund Mehl
Einhundertfünfzig Gramm gemahlene Nüsse
Ein wenig extra Staubzucker
... und keine Eier

In eine Schüssel geben
Butter einrühren
Gemahlene Nüsse zugeben und
Den Teig verkneten

Augenballgroße Stücke vom Teig formen
Im Staubzucker wälzen und
Sagt die Zauberwörter
Simsalbimbamba Saladu Saladim

Auf ein gefettetes Backblech legen und
Bei zweihundert Grad für fünfzehn Minuten backen und
KEINE EIER

Bei zweihundert Grad für fünfzehn Minuten backen und
Keine Eier .._

Very good stuff once done


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 8, 2018)

What GPS strains do you guys feel are easy to trim??? I trimmed Hibernate and Cookie wreck and they are pretty easy to trim. 2 CNC plants had to be pulled early due to way overheating my tent and they were the worst! The plants had been mainlined into 8 main colas and they had a lot of side branching that I maybe should have trimmed off early on but did not. There were so many small dime sized buds the trimming never seemed to end. I got about 11 oz off those plants, but maybe 4 oz of it is so small I will end up using for joints, hash, or arthritis cream. It would be emabarassing to give away or sell those little buds. 

So after like 8000 man hours of trimming those 2 plants, I want easier to trim buds! What GPS strains have you had experience with easy to trim bud? I have OBS and Copper Chem germinating right now.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 8, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 8, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> 4 oz of it is so small I will end up using for joints, hash, or arthritis cream. It would be emabarassing to give away or sell those little buds.


why?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> why?


They are just tiny, airy buds. To me the quality just isn't there on the lower buds. That is to be expected on any plants, but there were sooo many on these plants this time. Not like the dense quarter size or golf balls I usually grow.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

got last l.a. affy pack my ocd kicked in...


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 8, 2018)

Soon.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 8, 2018)

My other SDK pheno @ day 80 Ill take her to 100+ if I have to.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 8, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Since all this recipe talk is going on here instead of pictures of boobies I will now post a very good recipe from a friend of mine.
> 
> 
> _Die Eier Von Satan
> ...


Oh yeah? Friend of yours? Did Maynard happen to mention to you when the new album was going to be released?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 8, 2018)

Agathlan @ day 80 from flip. Ill probably take her to 85 or maybe cut her down in the weekend.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

Well the clones perked up. Used distilled water, h2o2, and 0.75 dry grams of megacrop. In one gallon. Let the clones set overnight in the solution. They perked up. So I planted them in my soil start mixture. And watered them with the same solution. I pulled two more clones from O.B.S. #3 mother plant. She's will go in after She gets a 24hr soak. Got my Jamaican Pineapple Glue saved hopefully. And my fav mother so far, Jelly Pie. She's a pie leaner hardcore.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> got last l.a. affy pack my ocd kicked in...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


>


Great Lakes Genetics has them. Pure Ghost too.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 8, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Speaking of Goji, the maverick is sold out and a discontinued strain isn't it?
> I always wanted a Goji, but was beating around the bush too long and bodhi has since lost theirs I believe.


I have 1 Maverick running outside and she STINKS already I am going to take cuts and hit with pollen this winter in two different chucks.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

Both cackleberry are planted. One got lost in the soil. Have no idea where it is in the cup. So might be lost. I tried to water the whole cup some. Without over watering it. I'll have to replace the one LVTK and one Sundae Stallion that didn't make it.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> the one w PB on it looks nuuuts!


 That one is "Plaza Boss" by Shoreline OG. Very good & unique smoke.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Gu~ what's up with your credit card system? Had the ghost s1's in my cart the order said it was successfully paid. I haven'tbeen billed for them and now they're sold out?


That's happened to me before but I still had the original order ok


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 8, 2018)

I got a Jelly Pie I believe is a male. Looks great. I would guess its Pie dominant from the leaves and its nice and compact, great branching. Will know sex for sure in a day or two. Not sure what I want more, male or female haha


----------



## main cola (Jun 8, 2018)

..Tennessee Kush #2 in a 18 gallon fabric pot...everything seems to be going well so far


----------



## main cola (Jun 8, 2018)

Also have 2 LVTK going


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL
> If I had to describe it I'd say its somewhere between OD'ing on Quaaludes and a whole mess of Boons Farm or Mad Dog 20/20 (for those old enough to remember that shit from high school)
> A very weird and unpleasant buzz


Worst fucking 'OD' ever on edible. I would have rather died. Brownies tasted so good...Started playing video games with my brother and the screen started stuttering. Felt like the worst motion sickness, sea sickness, hangover, too much smack, with a bit of no sleep for 3 days straight mixed in. Lasted like 10 hours if I remember right...almost never fuck with edibles since then like 10 years now, lol. Put two different half ounces of dank in one batch of brownie mix and ate two squares because I thought one wasn't working...Done that on acid and Kratom before too. Will do acid any day again but kratom can go to hell lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4148018 View attachment 4148007..Tennessee Kush #2 in a 18 gallon fabric pot...everything seems to be going well so far


Thats a healthy bush ya got there


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 8, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Gu~ what's up with your credit card system? Had the ghost s1's in my cart the order said it was successfully paid. I haven'tbeen billed for them and now they're sold out?


Me too I had tnt at auction price then after I thought it was approved,I checked back later and it was canceled! So bummed but it’s too much trouble to worry about


----------



## main cola (Jun 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thats a healthy bush ya got their


Thank you...I hope i can keep her healthy for the rest of the grow


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> That's because you're not using a purification step.
> 
> Remember that thc is not water soluable, but there's a lot of shit in cannabis that is, and you can remove most of it by simply steeping your cannabis in water until most of the funky shit has been extracted.
> 
> ...


Funk is good for you but a bitter substance. 

I've been thinking of making some Rick Simpson oil with Ethanol and I believe the Chlorophyll from the plant is one of the ingredients that help make the whole medicine. 
It's like concentrated wheat grass juice, all of the cannabinoids and terpenes - essence of the plant.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Worst fucking 'OD' ever on edible. I would have rather died. Brownies tasted so good...Started playing video games with my brother and the screen started stuttering. Felt like the worst motion sickness, sea sickness, hangover, too much smack, with a bit of no sleep for 3 days straight mixed in. Lasted like 10 hours if I remember right...almost never fuck with edibles since then like 10 years now, lol. Put two different half ounces of dank in one batch of brownie mix and ate two squares because I thought one wasn't working...Done that on acid and Kratom before too. Will do acid any day again but kratom can go to hell lol.


I use to make space cake muffins out of hash. One muffin would pretty much paralyze me for hours. It felt like being held down but unable to fight back.
There were minor hallucination like purple energy fields around objects and a faint background white noise. Lots of body rushes and vibrations.
I believe that on a lesser dose, the fear and paranoia is worse. On an epic dose your too high to think much about your condition.
I've had a few friends, regular heads, start to cry about something that's bothering them, while overly high on my edibles. The experience has proved therapeutic to a couple of them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Worst fucking 'OD' ever on edible. I would have rather died. Brownies tasted so good...Started playing video games with my brother and the screen started stuttering. Felt like the worst motion sickness, sea sickness, hangover, too much smack, with a bit of no sleep for 3 days straight mixed in. Lasted like 10 hours if I remember right...almost never fuck with edibles since then like 10 years now, lol. Put two different half ounces of dank in one batch of brownie mix and ate two squares because I thought one wasn't working...Done that on acid and Kratom before too. Will do acid any day again but kratom can go to hell lol.


I don’t fuck with edibles either. It just takes too long to kick in, so easy to overdo it, and I don’t like how stoney the high is when ingested. 

I’ve done TONs of mushrooms and LSD back in the day. Used to just eat a ten strip with friends and then go out on the town. Crazy stuff you do when you’re young and believe you’re invincible. Used to do solo mushroom voyages at night, been transported to entirely new dimensions and felt my entire body being pulled apart and rearranged. 

But edibles? Nah. No more of that. Still a fan of Kratom though, but I’ve never overdone it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2018)

Yeah same opinion heh.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

micro dose lol... love reading your stories! really great stuff!!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t fuck with edibles either. It just takes too long to kick in, so easy to overdo it, and I don’t like how stoney the high is when ingested.
> 
> I’ve done TONs of mushrooms and LSD back in the day. Used to just eat a ten strip with friends and then go out on the town. Crazy stuff you do when you’re young and believe you’re invincible. Used to do solo mushroom voyages at night, been transported to entirely new dimensions and felt my entire body being pulled apart and rearranged.
> 
> But edibles? Nah. No more of that. Still a fan of Kratom though, but I’ve never overdone it.


Had a similar experience on my first and only salvia trip. Felt a moment of eternity, while I was witnessing every particle in the universe being zipped up by a huge zipper to complete the big bang. 

I also stay away from edibles. They can get too crazy for me.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 8, 2018)

Cookie Wreck got some fat ass funky leaves...


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 8, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> My other SDK pheno @ day 80 Ill take her to 100+ if I have to.
> View attachment 4147897


BRO, your pic reminds me of the creation of adam painting. ROFL!! Photo of the month!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

one inch bear mold r lil funny(bears w no ears lol) but sooo yummy!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Cookie Wreck got some fat ass funky leaves...View attachment 4148107


Looks like tobacco almost. Should make some blunt wraps from those leaves.

Edit: they even almost look like tomato leaves


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Had a similar experience on my first and only salvia trip. Felt a moment of eternity, while I was witnessing every particle in the universe being zipped up by a huge zipper to complete the big bang.
> 
> I also stay away from edibles. They can get too crazy for me.


I've done the Deviner's Sage a few times and all I really remember was going into the vortex and reemerging from it. There was the time though that I was listening to Tool. I felt i was one with the band and I was attending the best concert in the universe.
I imagine the YouTube videos of my air guitar would have gone viral.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Looks like tobacco almost. Should make some blunt wraps from those leaves.
> 
> Edit: they even almost look like tomato leaves


Definitely curious as to how they turn out...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Definitely curious as to how they turn out...View attachment 4148120
> View attachment 4148121


I see you have lots of nitrogen in your mix.
Very healthy looking!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Had a similar experience on my first and only salvia trip. Felt a moment of eternity, while I was witnessing every particle in the universe being zipped up by a huge zipper to complete the big bang.
> 
> I also stay away from edibles. They can get too crazy for me.


Hahahaha I watched particles come apart of objects and sucked into a Pringles can. The entire world one particle at a time. But fast. When the dude popped open the Pringles can it just started sucking everything in it on salvia. Then the last time I smoked it. Real life was a comic section in the USA today. And when the dude was done with it. He started to roll up the paper. Well the rest of the world rolled up with it. I was setting on the couch the entire time. I leaned over. Must've thought I was being rolled up. Crazy shit. I'll stick my weed.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I see you have lots of nitrogen in your mix.
> Very healthy looking!


Thx man.. the soil in that bed came from a 100 gallon I had in the GH last season. I had amended my soil pretty heavily that year and also added almost 10% bio char. This year I dosed everything fairly lightly hoping for a good balance. All of the girls are doing well.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

salvia made my buddy think he was a book, everytime my vertical blinds would blow he said it felt as if pages of himself were being torn from his skin...lol


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 8, 2018)

sundance kid, 29$ to the door, not bad! love the reverse!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> sundance kid, 29$ to the door, not bad! love the reverse!


I have a buddy near by bout 5 miles from me. One of the nicest cookie dom plants I have ever seen. Sundance kid. The smoke is phenomenal. I can't wait to have room for clones from his mother. The next time I'm over at his place I'll snap a few pics. Throws 1/2golf ball dense nugs that are solid. Not big colas or big buds. But 100's of them per plant. Almost looks like Dr. Grinspoon strain. Some of the sweetest tasting smoke I've ever had. And when people say sweet when it comes to weed. They have no idea. It' like actually putting cotton candy in your mouth. And then exhaul is str8 cookie dough.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> one inch bear mold r lil funny(bears w no ears lol) but sooo yummy!


Like little read laughing Buddha's


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 8, 2018)

Just got dreamcatcher @$27. Score


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hahahaha I watched particles come apart of objects and sucked into a Pringles can. The entire world one particle at a time. But fast. When the dude popped open the Pringles can it just started sucking everything in it on salvia. Then the last time I smoked it. Real life was a comic section in the USA today. And when the dude was done with it. He started to roll up the paper. Well the rest of the world rolled up with it. I was setting on the couch the entire time. I leaned over. Must've thought I was being rolled up. Crazy shit. I'll stick my weed.


My salvia experiences have been similar. Sitting in a recliner, pulled into another dimension that looked an awful lot like the setting of squidbillies! All the same character voices and colors and all. Shit was insane, but only for a short time, then it was like the recliner came back down, down, down to the floor real slow like, like a carnival ride. And it was over. Very cool.. Man, I love salvia! Then, another time, some other friends and I got whippits while at the head shop where we got the salvia, so we sat around blasting bowls of salvia and inhaling nitrous. Talk about intense. I haven't done it in long time, but not going to lie, I probably would again. These days it's mostly just good herb, a little drink and the occasional mushrooms.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jun 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> My salvia experiences have been similar. Sitting in a recliner, pulled into another dimension that looked an awful lot like the setting of squidbillies! All the same character voices and colors and all. Shit was insane, but only for a short time, then it was like the recliner came back down, down, down to the floor real slow like, like a carnival ride. And it was over. Very cool.. Man, I love salvia! Then, another time, some other friends and I got whippits while at the head shop where we got the salvia, so we sat around blasting bowls of salvia and inhaling nitrous. Talk about intense. I haven't done it in long time, but not going to lie, I probably would again. These days it's mostly just good herb, a little drink and the occasional mushrooms. View attachment 4148135


Hahah as I was reading all your trips on salvia that’s all I could think of. I did it in high school at the end of the day before getting in the bus and I was in LEGO land with all the people and buses and buildings all made out of LEGO. It’s a trip that stuff but I’ve seen people take too much and they’re literally in another dimension.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've done the Deviner's Sage a few times and all I really remember was going into the vortex and reemerging from it. There was the time though that I was listening to Tool. I felt i was one with the band and I was attending the best concert in the universe.
> I imagine the YouTube videos of my air guitar would have gone viral.


I did a lot of acid while listening to Aenema album! Good times them 90s were. Much more chill than today


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Always deals to be had at 6 AM EST


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
*
(1) Specification:*
LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
Cooling: Passive Heatsink (No fan)
3500K Warm White
CRI: 80
umol/ watt 2.1
Forward Foltage: 36V
Max Current Drive: 3600ma
Actual Power Draw: 54 watts
COB Max Power: 132 Watts
Net weight: 1.5KG.

(2) Or the HLG- 600H with new V2 Quantum Boards.

(3) Or the Fluence SpydrX or SpyderX plus.

This may not be the place to ask. But I feel as if I somewhat know all you guys here. This is a big step for me. I've only used HID's forever, nothing else. But I don't want to stay behind, if getting up to date is the thing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...



I have a 600h.With the 288's.

If i run it wide open it is just as hot as the 600 bare bulb i ran for years.Only way i see ya cuttin down heat is cuttin down on the wattage.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


That is a question that should have a thread of it's own...a lot of answers and even more questions.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


I like your first idea, but if you only flower with it, I'd suggest 3000K, 90cct.

I hung one HLG 288 diode unit in a 2x2.5' tent, and the ambient temperature has gone up 7-9 degrees Fahrenheit. 

You're still getting more lm/watt out of the LEDs though.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I have a 600h.With the 288's.
> 
> If i run it wide open it is just as hot as the 600 bare bulb i ran for years.Only way i see ya cuttin down heat is cuttin down on the wattage.


Thanks my friend. I have a fan connected to both hoods with a 6'' vent line. Outside air in thru hoods and right back out. I may just purge all room air with an exhaust fan set in the ceiling with a temperature sensor attached. Set it at eighty degrees, and go from there. Purge, and then let my AC start over again fresh! Lol. Summers are tough, gotta do something. Thanks.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I like your first idea, but if you only flower with it, I'd suggest 3000K, 90cct.
> 
> I hung one HLG 288 diode unit in a 2x2.5' tent, and the ambient temperature has gone up 7-9 degrees Fahrenheit.
> 
> You're still getting more lm/watt out of the LEDs though.


I appreciate the response. I'm learning! Thanks.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm sure there is more to come from her. But just seems there should be a bit more frost showing for 3 weeks?
Hardly any stretch from this little Deputy..


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Thanks my friend. I have a fan connected to both hoods with a 6'' vent line. Outside air in thru hoods and right back out. I may just purge all room air with an exhaust fan set in the ceiling with a temperature sensor attached. Set it at eighty degrees, and go from there. Purge, and then let my AC start over again fresh! Lol. Summers are tough, gotta do something. Thanks.


Oh i feel ya on the summers bud.

DIY is where it's at if you're willing.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


I run 8 cxb3590 for a total 300w passively cooled in a 38x21 enclosed cabinet with only 2 axial fans to remove heat and no ac and the temp stays at 83° all year long. We're talking a very tight space. 200w of compact fluorescent in the same space ran over 90° and there's no way in hell I could run any hid in there since the 600w heats up my entire bathroom. Remember with led less energy is converted to heat thru its efficiency and there is significantly less ir heat as well. Just fyi in my setup the hestsink temp is about 112°, which is less than the operating temps of most compact fluorescent bulbs. I don't have the quantum boards yet so I can't speak on those but I hear they also run cool


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> BRO, your pic reminds me of the creation of adam painting. ROFL!! Photo of the month!


haha! Thanks man!


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Oh i feel ya on the summers bud.
> 
> DIY is where it's at if you're willing.


I'm beginning to lean that way. I'm no electrician, but I can wire a house. Have done it, I just followed the Home Depot beginner manual. #Vertnugs, does the 600H kit come with assembly directions. Would you know? Or is it best to assemble piece by piece. I'm willing to try, but it has to be obtainable. I can follow directions pretty good, if the directions are there. Is there a website dedicated to DIY? I appreciate your input and interest. Thanks again.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 9, 2018)

my qb600h run FAR cooler than my air-cooled 600w hps did. starting this run in late winter i actually had issues with the room being way too cold, which i didn't ever experience using the hps. i had to run the heater longer than usual as a result. that being said, this panel is flowering out my 4x4 very nicely @~475w (i got it with a potentiometer)

i am really happy with the purchase. my buds are rock hard and frosted and my temps are way down. my room has yet to even hit 80 degrees this calendar year, even during the hot days.

here is where we're at as of a few days ago. some deficiencies in this shot, but those have to do with neglect from my partner, not anything to do with the lights...


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I run 8 cxb3590 for a total 300w passively cooled in a 38x21 enclosed cabinet with only 2 axial fans to remove heat and no ac and the temp stays at 83° all year long. WeWe' talking a very tight space. 200w of compact fluorescent in the same space ran over 90° and there's no way in hell I could run any hid in there since the 600w heats up my entire bathroom. Remember with led less energy is converted to heat thru its efficiency and there is significantly less ir heat as well. Just fyi in my setup the hestsink temp is about 112°, which is less than the operating temps of most compact fluorescent bulbs. I don't have the quantum boards yet so I can't speak on those but I hear they also run cool


Thank you very much. Real life setups are the most respected. And I can easily relate to what you're saying. More good food for thought. I can see I have homework to do. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> my qb600h run FAR cooler than my air-cooled 600w hps did. starting this run in late winter i actually had issues with the room being way too cold, which i didn't ever experience using the hps. i had to run the heater longer than usual as a result. that being said, this panel is flowering out my 4x4 very nicely @~475w (i got it with a potentiometer)
> 
> i am really happy with the purchase. my buds are rock hard and frosted and my temps are way down. my room has yet to even hit 80 degrees this calendar year, even during the hot days.
> 
> here is where we're at as of a few days ago. some deficiencies in this shot, but those have to do with neglect from my partner, not anything to do with the lights...


 #Goats22, thanks. Could I ask one question? I run two 600's from side to side with light movers. They don't move far. But that's 1200 watts total over my 41/2 X 61/2 Aeroflow grow area. Would you think I'd need (2) 600H's to replace the (2) 600 HPS bulbs. Or could I run my light mover the long way instead of side to side. And only use the one 600H? I'm not wanting to lose production by being underpowered. But I don't need overkill either. Either way is fine. But I would think I'd only need one unit. I'm just a little lost in all the information I've read over the last few days. They say ignorance is bliss. But I'm not so sure of that. I'm feeling pretty ignorant, but pretty anxious too. Any and all advice or help much appreciated.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I run 8 cxb3590 for a total 300w passively cooled in a 38x21 enclosed cabinet with only 2 axial fans to remove heat and no ac and the temp stays at 83° all year long. We're talking a very tight space. 200w of compact fluorescent in the same space ran over 90° and there's no way in hell I could run any hid in there since the 600w heats up my entire bathroom. Remember with led less energy is converted to heat thru its efficiency and there is significantly less ir heat as well. Just fyi in my setup the hestsink temp is about 112°, which is less than the operating temps of most compact fluorescent bulbs. I don't have the quantum boards yet so I can't speak on those but I hear they also run cool


Information much appreciated. Thank you sir. All info welcome. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> #Goats22, thanks. Could I ask one question? I run two 600's from side to side with light movers. They don't move far. But that's 1200 watts total over my 41/2 X 61/2 Aeroflow grow area. Would you think I'd need (2) 600H's to replace the (2) 600 HPS bulbs. Or could I run my light mover the long way instead of side to side. And only use the one 600H? I'm not wanting to lose production by being underpowered. But I don't need overkill either. Either way is fine. I'm just a little lost in all the information I've read over the last few days. They say ignorance is bliss. But I'm not so sure of that. I'm feeling pretty ignorant, but pretty anxious too. Any and all advice or help much appreciated.


running at the full 620w, the 600h would be 21.2w/sq ft for that footprint which isn't great, but you have the light mover so i want to think it would be fine. 2 is undoubtedly overkill. remember that at full power it will need to be 24-30 inches above the plants for optimal coverage. that being said, i am by no means the best person for questions on qbs. there is a thread on RIU all about them with a lot of people much smarter than me who will answer all your questions.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'm sure there is more to come from her. But just seems there should be a bit more frost showing for 3 weeks?
> Hardly any stretch from this little Deputy..View attachment 4148259


How much light is that plant getting at the canopy level? If its less than ~800 PPFD, there's your problem.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> running at the full 620w, the 600h would be 21.2w/sq ft for that footprint which isn't great, but you have the light mover so i want to think it would be fine. 2 is undoubtedly overkill. remember that at full power it will need to be 24-30 inches above the plants for optimal coverage. that being said, i am by no means the best person for questions on qbs. there is a thread on RIU all about them with a lot of people much smarter than me who will answer all your questions.


Thank you sir. That's where I'm going right now. I do appreciate your time. And for much more info than I had. Thanks.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 9, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> How much light is that plant getting at the canopy level? If its less than ~800 PPFD, there's your problem.


I'm not savvy enough to answer that question. The light is a Blackdog Phytomax 400 ( My buddies light). 
About 16" from canopy. Feels fairly intense to me.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


You may look into strips as well. I run Samsung F series gen 3s and I love them. Pretty much the samething as qbs. Just chopped up. Both have their own advantages. I switched from hps to led and couldn't be happier.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


Use your hoods. Take the bulb out. Get 1/8 inch sheet of aluminum cut to the dimensions of the glass(this will go in place of the glass) Put 3 qb288 on each plate. Driver goes on top of the plate (in the hood). Use a meanwell b type driver so you can run a potentiometer to the outside of the hood so you can dim. Air cool as your doing. Higher up front cost using 3 qb's but you can run them softer and have a more equal light distribution.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Funk is good for you but a bitter substance.
> 
> I've been thinking of making some Rick Simpson oil with Ethanol and I believe the Chlorophyll from the plant is one of the ingredients that help make the whole medicine.
> It's like concentrated wheat grass juice, all of the cannabinoids and terpenes - essence of the plant.


i have seen them juice cannabis leaves on the show 'bong appetit'.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2018)

Someone got jelly pie for $34 -- nice! 
It was tempting but I've already got one...


----------



## TheEpicFlowers (Jun 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone got jelly pie for $34 -- nice!
> It was tempting but I've already got one...


One is never enough


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Use your hoods. Take the bulb out. Get 1/8 inch sheet of aluminum cut to the dimensions of the glass(this will go in place of the glass) Put 3 qb288 on each plate. Driver goes on top of the plate (in the hood). Use a meanwell b type driver so you can run a potentiometer to the outside of the hood so you can dim. Air cool as your doing. Higher up front cost using 3 qb's but you can run them softer and have a more equal light distribution.


Great info my friend! Now I'm beginning to see the picture. Pretty simple, I'm thinking I can do this. I know I can. Thank you #LrnLvGrw. First time I'm feeling this is definitely doable. Thank you for taking the time to share.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Use your hoods. Take the bulb out. Get 1/8 inch sheet of aluminum cut to the dimensions of the glass(this will go in place of the glass) Put 3 qb288 on each plate. Driver goes on top of the plate (in the hood). Use a meanwell b type driver so you can run a potentiometer to the outside of the hood so you can dim. Air cool as your doing. Higher up front cost using 3 qb's but you can run them softer and have a more equal light distribution.


That's a great idea. I bet it runs pretty cool too by cooling the driver inside the light plus cools the back side of the aluminum at the same time.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Great info my friend! Now I'm beginning to see the picture. Pretty simple, I'm thinking I can do this. I know I can. Thank you #LrnLvGrw. First time I'm feeling this is definitely doable. Thank you for taking the time to share.


I would get some thermal tape to put on the back if the qb. That way if you want to upgrade or drive them harder it will help cool them. It may not be needed. But it's cheap, you can get from Amazon for less than 20 bucks. It will at the very least make your leds last longer by helping with cooling.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Well out of 5 pebble pushers and 5 sundae stallion only have 1 pebble pusher and 2 sundae stallions left. These are probably the most manliest, sickly lookn seedlings I have ever run. And no it's not my soil, temp, environment, or any if the above. Bc all the soil was mixed together. And the other 9 seedlings are fine. Growing great. I mean atleast the bunk S1's grew with some.tyoe of vigor.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> I'm beginning to lean that way. I'm no electrician, but I can wire a house. Have done it, I just followed the Home Depot beginner manual. #Vertnugs, does the 600H kit come with assembly directions. Would you know? Or is it best to assemble piece by piece. I'm willing to try, but it has to be obtainable. I can follow directions pretty good, if the directions are there. Is there a website dedicated to DIY? I appreciate your input and interest. Thanks again.



I got mine put together with the pot installed for dimming.I'm no led guru,but i think piece by piece is where it's at as it gives you much more options than going with a prebuilt out the gate like i did.I'd rather have 6 or 8 boards being drivin by the same wattage.

Honestly i think there are much better ways to go than the 600h for your space.

Every thing and any thing ya want to learn is right here at RIU.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well out of 5 pebble pushers and 5 sundae stallion only have 1 pebble pusher and 2 sundae stallions left. These are probably the most manliest, sickly lookn seedlings I have ever run. And no it's not my soil, temp, environment, or any if the above. Bc all the soil was mixed together. And the other 9 seedlings are fine. Growing great. I mean atleast the bunk S1's grew with some.tyoe of vigor.


How far along are they?


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone got jelly pie for $34 -- nice!
> It was tempting but I've already got one...


Yep and with the rollitup discount. Already have 2 packs but couldnt pass it up


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> my qb600h run FAR cooler than my air-cooled 600w hps did.



At 600 watts,your rig runs cooler than an air cooled 6er hps?Mmm.I ran bare bulb,and at full power my rig puts out just as much heat.Have you cranked that thing up and let it run for a bit?Driver and sink are up there in temps for sure.

Will say it dosen't seem to take much to lower temps.500ish and there's quite a difference.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well out of 5 pebble pushers and 5 sundae stallion only have 1 pebble pusher and 2 sundae stallions left. These are probably the most manliest, sickly lookn seedlings I have ever run. And no it's not my soil, temp, environment, or any if the above. Bc all the soil was mixed together. And the other 9 seedlings are fine. Growing great. I mean atleast the bunk S1's grew with some.tyoe of vigor.


Hmm well that might answer me. Popped whole pack of sundae stallion and they def dont have the same vigor associated with other gp seeds ive done. Only 2 weeks after germination so hopefully tgey pick up. Have 25 other seedlings going including cackelberry anf they are all blowing the doors off ss.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

@Little Dog

My suggestion is qb's or the strips like what @whytewidow mentioned, just because those are top of the line in efficiency right now.
As far as the cobs go, if it were me I'd go with some cheaper ones if you went that route. Don't quote me but I believe cob tech has advanced enough that you really don't lose much going from the the cxb's to something cheaper, considering how much more expensive the cxb's are.

I'm new to led but I recently built 3- 3 cob rails using luminus cobs, pairing them with 2 philips 315w cmh's, inside a 4x8 tent. The cobs are much brighter than I expected and were something like half the price of the cxb's I believe.

My .02 cents


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Yep and with the rollitup discount. Already have 2 packs but couldnt pass it up


I've never even used the riu discount, how much is the discount anyway?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2018)

TheEpicFlowers said:


> One is never enough


3 packs minimum or bust.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Hey guys! I hope I'm not out of line with this. But this is my most favorite thread. And I certainly trust and value each one of you guys opinion. (Some a little more than others. Lol) So please help an old, "old school" guy out if you will. So here goes. I use two Blockbuster 600 watt (Hortilux bulbs) hoods over an Aeroflow 60 site, with two light movers going from side to side. My total footprint is about 41/2 X 61/2. I'm satisfied with my grow, as it is. But I would like to get away from the heat being produced, and hopefully up the quality of my grow somewhat. (Who doesn't, right!) And cut back on the AC usage. Which of these would you suggest? And how many would I need to replace my HPS bulbs. I only flower, no real veg time in my setup. The
> *
> (1) Specification:*
> LEDs: CREE XLAMP CXB3590
> ...


What kind of ventilation you got going on in your room? Get rid of all the 90 degree angles in your ducting for better air flow. Maybe get a bigger duct fan. Do you have ventilation separate from your lights ventilation? Depending on the time of year and where you live you can suck cool fresh filtered air into without the use of Ac. There are lots we could come up with for you. Maybe someone has some others?

Also I always ran bigger then 6 inch ducts. 8 inch always worked best for me. Then your fans can move more volume.

Just wanted to add one more thing. You can up the size of your ducting without getting new hoods. They make ducting adaptors that you can get at home depot.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 9, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Hmm well that might answer me. Popped whole pack of sundae stallion and they def dont have the same vigor associated with other gp seeds ive done. Only 2 weeks after germination so hopefully tgey pick up. Have 25 other seedlings going including cackelberry anf they are all blowing the doors off ss.


What do yours look like? Mine are two weeks old as well.

Edit: I only ask cause this is my first GPS run and I have no other GPS experience to compare it to.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> How far along are they?


They were 4 days old. And they died during night cycle. Everything was popped at the same time. All the soil is from the same bag, and everything. In the same tent, all done the same. They all popped good and quick and had good tails. Came up through the soil quick. But once they broke ground they shit out. Everything else is still truckn along nicely. But I won't be popping anymore of them. On to something else. I don't have time to grow em for a few days and replace them. Guess that's what I get for counting on testers.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 9, 2018)

Maybe you should try taking the bag off


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They were 4 days old. And they died during night cycle. Everything was popped at the same time. All the soil is from the same bag, and everything. In the same tent, all done the same. They all popped good and quick and had good tails. Came up through the soil quick. But once they broke ground they shit out. Everything else is still truckn along nicely. But I won't be popping anymore of them. On to something else. I don't have time to grow em for a few days and replace them. Guess that's what I get for counting on testers.


Yeah possibly just some unlucky seeds, hard telling this early. 
I don't have any other strains to compare to as far as speed of growth since these were popped alone, but they're growing. I want to say maybe 6 days now and starting on their first true set of leaves, got one stretching for the sky otherwise too early to tell with mine.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Maybe you should try taking the bag off


They don't have bags on them. And I've done the same thing for the last 10 years. Everything else is growing fine. Including other GPS strains. What's the difference, between a bag and a plastic clear container as in a dome.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 9, 2018)

So my Jelly pie is female, pretty stoked. Threw out some indifferentiated growth, fooled me, but glad to see her poppin pistils. Ok so now I have that random pollen from the Jelly pie male I collected. Collected it on 2/12 this year. I just put that ziploc gallon baggie over a branch and smacked a few times. So its coated with pollen and a lot at the bottom of the bag, but including some pollen sacs plant matter, like the whole sacs lol. Just been stored in the fridge never taken out. You guys think its worth the effort?


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 9, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> So my Jelly pie is female, pretty stoked. Threw out some indifferentiated growth, fooled me, but glad to see her poppin pistils. Ok so now I have that random pollen from the Jelly pie male I collected. Collected it on 2/12 this year. I just put that ziploc gallon baggie over a branch and smacked a few times. So its coated with pollen and a lot at the bottom of the bag, but including some pollen sacs plant matter, like the whole sacs lol. Just been stored in the fridge never taken out. You guys think its worth the effort?


I’m no expert, but what do you have to lose besides a couple nugs you try to nut?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah possibly just some unlucky seeds, hard telling this early.
> I don't have any other strains to compare to as far as speed of growth since these were popped alone, but they're growing. I want to say maybe 6 days now and starting on their first true set of leaves, got one stretching for the sky otherwise too early to tell with mine.


Yeah my guess just bad seeds. Not uncommon but with me losing pretty much everything and starting over. Jus need to get some strains going for moms. Then I'll start back with the testers, once I'm up n running again. I mean they are testers. But I have other GPS gear going. That I know I'm able to count on. I'm sure there's a keeper in the other 5 beans of each pack. I still have left. Almost every pack I've popped from here I've found at least one worth running again.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Cackleberry is on the low on auction. Im stoked to run mine. The one going 12/12 from seed is the best growing/looking so far.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah my guess just bad seeds. Not uncommon but with me losing pretty much everything and starting over. Jus need to get some strains going for moms. Then I'll start back with the testers, once I'm up n running again. I mean they are testers. But I have other GPS gear going. That I know I'm able to count on. I'm sure there's a keeper in the other 5 beans of each pack. I still have left. Almost every pack I've popped from here I've found at least one worth running again.


Right, perfectly understandable. I'm in the same boat with the s1's. Should've had a tent full and now have 3 plants, day 23 of flower though and one still hasn't started flowering but is 2.5 to 3 ft tall. I've been debating on just flipping everything in veg to flower instead of waiting till the 21st, but we'll see.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cackleberry is on the low on auction. Im stoked to run mine. The one going 12/12 from seed is the best growing/looking so far.


$27 is an excellent price for cackleberry! 
If it drops again I may have to snag a second pack...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What's the difference, between a bag and a plastic clear container as in a dome.


Seedlings don't need captured humidity, as, unlike a clone, they have enough root to get needed moisture from the medium.


----------



## growslut (Jun 9, 2018)

@whytewidow, I have had some problems with seedlings damping off in the past. I found a simple cure--chamomile tea. Let the tea cool, then spray the stems of the seedlings--not the leaves. The chamomile has sulfur which is a fungicide and prevents damping off. I haven't lost any seedling since using this method. The first time I used it, the seedlings were bent over, and a few hours later they had perked back up again. It sounds like that might be the issue going on. Give it a try and see it it helps 

Where did you get your Samsung strips? How much? how are they powered? do you plug each strip in individually?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Right, perfectly understandable. I'm in the same boat with the s1's. Should've had a tent full and now have 3 plants, day 23 of flower though and one still hasn't started flowering but is 2.5 to 3 ft tall. I've been debating on just flipping everything in veg to flower instead of waiting till the 21st, but we'll see.


That's about right where I'm at right now. 3 in flower about 25ish days. Should be ready to harvest 3-4 right now with 3-4 to put back. Instead of 3 full tents and a full baby cab. I'm setting on 1/8th tank lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Seedlings don't need captured humidity, as, unlike a clone, they have enough root to get needed moisture from the medium.


The bag gets pulled when they break soil. The only reason for the bag is I don't have room to put a dome or lid. I've done the samething for 10 years. There is a such thing as a bad seed. I didn't ask for replacements. Everything else is fine. There isn't anything special to these strains that they have to germed a certain way. I pop beans that are 20+ years old. My method works great. Normally have 100% ratio if the seed cracks and starts a taproot. The seeds were dark and tiger striped. But sometimes nature takes over no matter what you do. They just weren' meant to be. Once my jelly pie clones and couple other clones root. And i can take some more cuts, I'll pop the rest of the pebble pushers and Sundae Stallions.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

growslut said:


> @whytewidow, I have had some problems with seedlings damping off in the past. I found a simple cure--chamomile tea. Let the tea cool, then spray the stems of the seedlings--not the leaves. The chamomile has sulfur which is a fungicide and prevents damping off. I haven't lost any seedling since using this method. The first time I used it, the seedlings were bent over, and a few hours later they had perked back up again. It sounds like that might be the issue going on. Give it a try and see it it helps
> 
> Where did you get your Samsung strips? How much? how are they powered? do you plug each strip in individually?


Where did you find the recipe for it? Or the info for it?

I got my samsungs from arrow.com they were cheap. I got them before everyone started buying them. I paid 8.77 a strip. Free shipping. Now they are 30 bucks i think. But I run the single rows. 560mm length jus under 2 foot. 3000k Ten on a HLG320H-24 maxed out 335 watts. But I don' push them that hard. I run about 75% then the reds I had buddy make them for he owns a computer repair shop. I bought individual diodes of he photo red and deep red. He alternated them. On a copper pcb strip. And then I bought smaller strips from a distributor on eBay that I've dealt with for awhile now. They are 96 diodes strips dual row. Lm561c diodes. In 2700k. I paid 14.99 each free shipping. They are now 19.99 each. 5 of them running on a Hlg-240H-24 at about 75% max out at like 255ish I think. I can' remember the exact wattage. And the reds I have 4 strips running on a HLG-120H-24 at 75% roughly. I can max the entire tent out at about 725 watts if I wanted. But that's over kill, I'm roughly running 550 watts now.. I have it all controlled on my phone. With fans and all. I can turn off/on either the reds, or the Samsung single rows, or the dual rows. Or turn off/on any fan. Through sonoff switches. I can control all my tents and baby cab anywhere as long as my phone has service or Wi-Fi. Which is nice. I can monitor my temp and humidity. Turn on dehumidifier if need be. Or more fans. Or less.


----------



## genuity (Jun 9, 2018)

Update on pebble pusher, about to get the uproot..
 
Be nice to find a cereal smelling plant..

Anybody pop some cowboy cookies? How are they doing?


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Chamomile tea recipe/ directions are typically found on the packaging for the tea...  just go to grocery store and take your pick... (chamomile is just a type of tea bud)


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Maybe you should try taking the bag off



I bought 3+ packs of everything I will let ya know. I have no worries though if they started out fine should have kept going fine imo.



whytewidow said:


> The bag gets pulled when they break soil. The only reason for the bag is I don't have room to put a dome or lid. I've done the samething for 10 years. There is a such thing as a bad seed. I didn't ask for replacements. Everything else is fine. There isn't anything special to these strains that they have to germed a certain way. I pop beans that are 20+ years old. My method works great. Normally have 100% ratio if the seed cracks and starts a taproot. The seeds were dark and tiger striped. But sometimes nature takes over no matter what you do. They just weren' meant to be. Once my jelly pie clones and couple other clones root. And i can take some more cuts, I'll pop the rest of the pebble pushers and Sundae Stallions.


If you have trouble with the time it takes to keep top layer of soil moist for clones or seeds put an inch or two thick layer in bottom of starting pot (fabric pots are best cheapest are on greenhousemegastore.com) of perlite. Put them in some sort of pan, tub, or I use 2x4's to build to size and use pond liner because I do big runs and put about half inch of water in. Water the top in beginning (not too much!) and let capillary action do its magic. Top will never dry out. Capillary mats work great as does an auto watering system I don't want to share right now for security reasons, though wish I could.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I got mine put together with the pot installed for dimming.I'm no led guru,but i think piece by piece is where it's at as it gives you much more options than going with a prebuilt out the gate like i did.I'd rather have 6 or 8 boards being drivin by the same wattage.
> 
> Honestly i think there are much better ways to go than the 600h for your space.
> 
> Every thing and any thing ya want to learn is right here at RIU.





Lurpin said:


> What kind of ventilation you got going on in your room? Get rid of all the 90 degree angles in your ducting for better air flow. Maybe get a bigger duct fan. Do you have ventilation separate from your lights ventilation? Depending on the time of year and where you live you can suck cool fresh filtered air into without the use of Ac. There are lots we could come up with for you. Maybe someone has some others?
> 
> Also I always ran bigger then 6 inch ducts. 8 inch always worked best for me. Then your fans can move more volume.
> 
> Just wanted to add one more thing. You can up the size of your ducting without getting new hoods. They make ducting adaptors that you can get at home depot.


Man, I've done or in the process of doing all those things except going from 6 to 8 inch ducts on my lights. But my fan moves the air straight thru pretty good. My room is only a 10 X 10. It's not a long run for the air to travel. I'm waiting on a can fan and filter to set up with a temp sensor to exhaust the hot air from room when it gets to high and my AC stops cycling. Lights have separate fan and duct. I just upgraded to a larger chiller. But it runs less than the old one did. Gonna move it out of room, or vent the heat out thru a separate duct of its own. Probably outside room. I run at night and the outside night time temps would work well with a whole room exhaust fan. I'm sure that would help.

I'm still thinking I might change the lights to led. Just want to do it the right way, if I do. I checked some today on a couple of DIY builds. I can do it. I'm gonna contact a seller or two next week. And probably try to put something together. #LrnLvGrow said incorporate the old hoods, and use the same fan and ductwork to help keep'em cool. Great idea!

Thank you, and everyone else who commented. The comments and inputs did help, definitely!


----------



## growslut (Jun 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Where did you find the recipe for it? Or the info for it?
> 
> I got my samsungs from arrow.com they were cheap. I got them before everyone started buying them. I paid 8.77 a strip. Free shipping. Now they are 30 bucks i think. But I run the single rows. 560mm length jus under 2 foot. 3000k Ten on a HLG320H-24 maxed out 335 watts. But I don' push them that hard. I run about 75% then the reds I had buddy make them for he owns a computer repair shop. I bought individual diodes of he photo red and deep red. He alternated them. On a copper pcb strip. And then I bought smaller strips from a distributor on eBay that I've dealt with for awhile now. They are 96 diodes strips dual row. Lm561c diodes. In 2700k. I paid 14.99 each free shipping. They are now 19.99 each. 5 of them running on a Hlg-240H-24 at about 75% max out at like 255ish I think. I can' remember the exact wattage. And the reds I have 4 strips running on a HLG-120H-24 at 75% roughly. I can max the entire tent out at about 725 watts if I wanted. But that's over kill, I'm roughly running 550 watts now.. I have it all controlled on my phone. With fans and all. I can turn off/on either the reds, or the Samsung single rows, or the dual rows. Or turn off/on any fan. Through sonoff switches. I can control all my tents and baby cab anywhere as long as my phone has service or Wi-Fi. Which is nice. I can monitor my temp and humidity. Turn on dehumidifier if need be. Or more fans. Or less.
> View attachment 4148440 View attachment 4148442


Wow! Those lights are impressive! You must get great coverage! 

Thanks for all the info. I'd like to add some strips to my set up but I will have to wait until the technology is plug-n-play

On the camomile, I remember reading it many places. Cinnamon and camomile are common natural treatments. I was skeptical, then I read on some forum someone with first-hand experience who said that cinnamon does not work but camomile does. That convinced me to give it a shot. Its been working for me since and I haven't lost a single seed that has sprouted 

Here is a link explaining the chamomile method https://deeprootsathome.com/prevent-damping-off-in-seedlingsuse-chamomile-tea/


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Update on pebble pusher, about to get the uproot..
> View attachment 4148443
> Be nice to find a cereal smelling plant..


Good one...lol.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 9, 2018)

@Little Dog 
Don't know if you got your vent system straightened out but here is something that I whipped up quick, it could easily be configured for a larger tent. 
I set my thermostat for my desired tent temp and this thing works slicker than shit...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-quick-tent-exhaust-for-the-diy-ers.949676/


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 9, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> @Little Dog
> Don't know if you got your vent system straightened out but here is something that I whipped up quick, it could easily be configured for a larger tent.
> I set my thermostat for my desired tent temp and this thing works slicker than shit...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/my-quick-tent-exhaust-for-the-diy-ers.949676/


I like the idea with the pvc. Nice ingenuity! Thanks.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 9, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Man, I've done or in the process of doing all those things except going from 6 to 8 inch ducts on my lights. But my fan moves the air straight thru pretty good. My room is only a 10 X 10. It's not a long run for the air to travel. I'm waiting on a can fan and filter to set up with a temp sensor to exhaust the hot air from room when it gets to high and my AC stops cycling. Lights have separate fan and duct. I just upgraded to a larger chiller. But it runs less than the old one did. Gonna move it out of room, or vent the heat out thru a separate duct of its own. Probably outside room. I run at night and the outside night time temps would work well with a whole room exhaust fan. I'm sure that would help.
> 
> I'm still thinking I might change the lights to led. Just want to do it the right way, if I do. I checked some today on a couple of DIY builds. I can do it. I'm gonna contact a seller or two next week. And probably try to put something together. #LrnLvGrow said incorporate the old hoods, and use the same fan and ductwork to help keep'em cool. Great idea!
> 
> Thank you, and everyone else who commented. The comments and inputs did help, definitely!


Here is my version of led strips lighting a 5x5 tent. Currently there are 45 2' strips and 16 4' strips. The tent has upwards of 2k watts if ever needed. Last grow I I'd them turned up to around 1k watts. Soon I will have some UVB lighting added to the tent.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my version of led strips lighting a 5x5 tent. Currently there are 45 2' strips and 16 4' strips. The tent has upwards of 2k watts if ever needed. Last grow I I'd them turned up to around 1k watts. Soon I will have some UVB lighting added to the tent.
> View attachment 4148529


Very nice setup. That's my next step as well uvb.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Badfishy1 said:


> Chamomile tea recipe/ directions are typically found on the packaging for the tea...  just go to grocery store and take your pick... (chamomile is just a type of tea bud)


I know its a type of tea. I didn't know if he meant making it. Like a bennies. Let it set and bubble n whatnot. Of if he meant put some water in cup/pot make regular tea and then use it. But thanks for your input, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

growslut said:


> Wow! Those lights are impressive! You must get great coverage!
> 
> Thanks for all the info. I'd like to add some strips to my set up but I will have to wait until the technology is plug-n-play
> 
> ...


They do cover great. And the way I have it setup it would be perfect for a trellis. But having to wear this damn back brace it would make it hard to get my net in. And be bent over weaving the plants in and out. So I've jus been either topping one or two times or letting them run natural. I Eould yield more with a net. But it's just not possible at the moment....

And I went ahead and dropped 2 more of each pebble pusher and sundae stallion, bc I have room for a couple extra. In the 12/12 flower tent I have now. Only has 3 plants in it. I usually run up 7 or 8 in it. For a full canopy. So might as well. Might get lucky.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 9, 2018)

All this talk of edibles got me thinking I should share my way of making butter.

1st I run trim through bubble bags for some nice hash

Then squeezed trim goes into crockpot with water and 1 or 2 lbs of butter. On low over night. then I squeeze through cheese cloth add ice cold water to help it set faster. After a 1hr or so in fridge it can be removed and used.

I make chocolate 99% of the time because it takes like 3 mins.. all I do is add 1 lb hershey's bar 1/4 lb or so of butter into double boiler stirring just until it melts (don't over stir/heat) then into alum pan and fridge..yummmm
Quick an easy because I'm old and lazy lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> All this talk of edibles got me thinking I should share my way of making butter.
> 
> 1st I run trim through bubble bags for some nice hash
> 
> ...


You can go to hell and go to hell right quick, ya hear now? heh


----------



## tatonka (Jun 9, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> Yep and with the rollitup discount. Already have 2 packs but couldnt pass it up


I got it for 38 today
People are snoozing


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I got it for 38 today
> People are snoozing


Unless there’s a big drop or sale bringing people to the site, everything has been going for 27~35.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Unless there’s a big drop or sale bringing people to the site, everything has been going for 27~35.


aka "regular price" 4 months ago haha  I keed I keed


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> All this talk of edibles got me thinking I should share my way of making butter.
> 
> 1st I run trim through bubble bags for some nice hash
> 
> ...


The chocolate idea like that is s good idea. Thank ya. I think ill use that. The ol lady loves Hershey bars. Can you taste the herb in it?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 9, 2018)

If I’m making for pain
1000ml no sent no taste coconut oil
60ml lecithin
120-150g bone dry material

Melt oil in crook pot , mix lecithin 
Then mix in material, 
Bring to 160, flip to warm, cook 12ish hours 
Let kool a bit for handling, strain with 160m bag, then into 00 caps or used for cooking . 


If I want to get high, throw a big piece of hash into it too, 

I have a stupid high tolerance to edibles.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 9, 2018)

Lights just came on in veg
4 HH girls n a neglected boy in back. 
Going to get them in 10g pots with some netting tomorrow.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

jelly pie, $34 right now


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 9, 2018)

Buncha A-hole seed snipers in here! Just when I put a pack in my cart, somebody beats me to it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Update on pebble pusher, about to get the uproot..
> View attachment 4148443
> Be nice to find a cereal smelling plant..
> 
> Anybody pop some cowboy cookies? How are they doing?


About 2.5 weeks I assume? Looking nice!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Buncha A-hole seed snipers in here! Just when I put a pack in my cart, somebody beats me to it.


Few months ago I was trying to get jelly pie. It was on auction several weeks and every single time I carted it to check out low prices. Like under 30 bucks. I got sniped. Every single time. I know I tried for two weeks before I finally caught it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 9, 2018)

Another thing I do for pain is make a rub

2000ml coconut oil
120ml lecithin 
About a pound of junk , bone dry n fine
Cook same way, strain, then 
Put on a big double boiler, mix in 1000g beeswax, 60ish ml of peppermint oil, 
It works good for inflammation. 

You can do smaller batches, but I get wax by the kilo


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Another thing I do for pain is make a rub
> 
> 2000ml coconut oil
> 120ml lecithin
> ...



always tweaking what i have done

https://www.rollitup.org/t/diy-topicals-lotions-creams-salves.954209/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Buncha A-hole seed snipers in here! Just when I put a pack in my cart, somebody beats me to it.


If you don't know who this gentleman is google Carlos Hathcock.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 10, 2018)

cookies n chem almost 7 weeks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2018)

Goat, did you top those? They look great. 

I had all males with my first few seeds. I just germed a few more and I keep hearing there isn't a lot of side branching. Just wondering if I need to add a little extra veg time and top mine a couple times.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 10, 2018)

100% germ for Pebble Pusher, Sundae Stallion, Bonfire, and Eagle scout. All lost their shells and are working on their second set of true leaves.

I germed a few CnC yesterday and had to add in an extra Sundae Stallion seed. My asshole cat managed to chomp the top off one when my back was turned.

Needless to say, I'm not speaking to the cat at the moment.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 10, 2018)

My germ rate for the first 4 Chickasaw coolers I got wet is 100%. Two were super vigorous. Two were slower to pop but are catching up. All my seeds (20 seeds from 5 strains) from GPS came up so far. Lost one Deputy that wasn’t super strong.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 100% germ for Pebble Pusher, Sundae Stallion, Bonfire, and Eagle scout.


What strain is Bonfire?


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2018)

Well I finally picked up a mini fridge yesterday to store all the seeds I've been buying in the last year. I have way too many packs to let them sit at room temp for who knows how long. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner just for the peace of mind, but it's pretty sweet. I threw all my tincture's in there too.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 10, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> What strain is Bonfire?



might be this. a quick google search turned this up, but i am just guessing

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Bonfire/Tiger_Trees/

sounds tasty...


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Goat, did you top those? They look great.
> 
> I had all males with my first few seeds. I just germed a few more and I keep hearing there isn't a lot of side branching. Just wondering if I need to add a little extra veg time and top mine a couple times.


thanks! topped once. the side branching on almost all of the gps seeds i popped was really good. top once and watch the sides catch up to the two new mains. i think there was really only maybe one plant out of 8 that had weak side branching, and it ended up being a male.
to be honest, the cnc has been a breeze and a pleasure to grow. will most likely be revegging this plant.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 10, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What GPS strains do you guys feel are easy to trim??? I trimmed Hibernate and Cookie wreck and they are pretty easy to trim. 2 CNC plants had to be pulled early due to way overheating my tent and they were the worst! The plants had been mainlined into 8 main colas and they had a lot of side branching that I maybe should have trimmed off early on but did not. There were so many small dime sized buds the trimming never seemed to end. I got about 11 oz off those plants, but maybe 4 oz of it is so small I will end up using for joints, hash, or arthritis cream. It would be emabarassing to give away or sell those little buds.
> 
> So after like 8000 man hours of trimming those 2 plants, I want easier to trim buds! What GPS strains have you had experience with easy to trim bud? I have OBS and Copper Chem germinating right now.


Dream catcher....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Well I finally picked up a mini fridge yesterday to store all the seeds I've been buying in the last year. I have way too many packs to let them sit at room temp for who knows how long. I don't know why I didn't do it sooner just for the peace of mind, but it's pretty sweet. I threw all my tincture's in there too.


I don't have room in my frig for food anymore. I need a 2nd frig too. lol


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

Hickok Haze 
Sativa Leaner. 11 weeks from flip
I could have let her go another week but this is personal smoke and I like my sativa trichrome milky.
This strain gets huge. Sea of Green or Trees. Stretches 3 times it's size easily.
I put a 12 inch cutting into the bloom room and in three weeks it has grown to four feet.
Smells like beef and onion. Bad breath and makes my eyes water while trimming.
I kept this pheno above and I'm looking for a male with Afghan genetics for a personal Chuck to try and shorten the flower time.
The high is very powerful and long lasting.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lights just came on in veg
> 4 HH girls n a neglected boy in back.
> Going to get them in 10g pots with some netting tomorrow. View attachment 4148619


Looking good.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 10, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I don't have room in my frig for food anymore. I need a 2nd frig too. lol


I know! When I started accumulating boxes of seed packs my wife kicked me out off the fridge in the kitchen!


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 10, 2018)

genuity said:


> Update on pebble pusher, about to get the uproot..
> View attachment 4148443
> Be nice to find a cereal smelling plant..
> 
> Anybody pop some cowboy cookies? How are they doing?


Hey, are you going to keep us updated on the pebble pushers or do you have a journal where I can check them out?


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Hey, are you going to keep us updated on the pebble pushers or do you have a journal where I can check them out?


I'll definitely start posting updates on the GPS site(about to make a tester thread for them)& here(in the GPS thread)..


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

Agathlan!! Chopped at day 81. This spear is 14" long and 5" @ its widest point.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

SDK pheno 2. Chopped at 82 days. Was going to let her go longer but Im having neck surgery on Tuesday and just want to get this done before Im stuck with a neck brace for the next 6 weeks.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

Citrus Farmer pheno 2 . Smaller nugs than my other pheno but smell is slightly stronger, also she was another 10" taller than my other pheno.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 10, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4148856 View attachment 4148857
> Hickok Haze
> Sativa Leaner. 11 weeks from flip
> I could have let her go another week but this is personal smoke and I like my sativa trichrome milky.
> ...


My stocks are turning red & pink too
I have one other HH in flower(getting ready for pollen) it wasn’t 24” It’s almost 36” now in less then a week, I don’t have a spot to flower the others for a few weeks  going to be a mess when there done stretching. 
Some plants are tossing triple & quad nodes on the side branching . 

Going to pop sky warden next.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 10, 2018)

All this food smells amazing. But it smells even better after smoking a J of 50-50 mix of Charlotte's web and O.B.S. 

I either need a bigger grill or another grill


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 10, 2018)

interesting take on the asparagus. bacon wrapped...

yum !!!!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm not an LED grower really, but I do currently run a 600


Stoned Drifter said:


> SDK pheno 2. Chopped at 82 days. Was going to let her go longer but Im having neck surgery on Tuesday and just want to get this done before Im stuck with a neck brace for the next 6 weeks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148966


What flavors are you getting out of the SDK?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm not an LED grower really, but I do currently run a 600
> 
> 
> What flavors are you getting out of the SDK?


My other pheno taste like purps n berries .


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 10, 2018)

That BBQ inspired me to bake a peanut butter cake.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 10, 2018)

Now you guys got me debating grilled barbecued deer steaks...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 10, 2018)

Ribs, smoked


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 10, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> interesting take on the asparagus. bacon wrapped...
> 
> yum !!!!


Its phenomenal that way. Take extra virgin olive oil and brush em with it. Course rock salt and garlic pepper one em. Oil helps it stick. Then wrap it in bacon and smoke it. We also take cream cheese and nectarines and smash it up together. Then stuff jalapenos peppers with it. Wrap them in bacon and smoke them as well. The nectarines sweetin the cream cheese. Usually use Hungarian wax peppers bc they are very hot. But my kids like the jalapenos. But the sweet cream cheese balances out the hot peppers. They are great.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2018)

Well shit I'm gonna put a couple chickens on a charcoal spit later...pics will come oh yes


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 10, 2018)

Cackleberry went 68 days. Maintains smell until dry, lime sprite. Very good smell!
So it is pretty strong too. Very mind altering haha. Not much body effect, a tiny tiny bit but not really noteworthy, but taking a hit and a half was like getting a couch lock effect, from a sativa face punch. Was intense. Some leaves on it but a lot of them can just stay they’re so covered. Will be cool to have it run with the jacks nutes next time and do it proper. This one is a good mind relaxer/blaster lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 10, 2018)

You know that new card smell you used to get when opening a fresh pack of baseball, starwars, magic, or what not cards? Wish we got that with seeds, but still makes me smile. Got a smaller another order coming tomorrow thanks for getting straight with me GPS. Most companies would have walked off.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Its phenomenal that way. Take extra virgin olive oil and brush em with it. Course rock salt and garlic pepper one em. Oil helps it stick. Then wrap it in bacon and smoke it. We also take cream cheese and nectarines and smash it up together. Then stuff jalapenos peppers with it. Wrap them in bacon and smoke them as well. The nectarines sweetin the cream cheese. Usually use Hungarian wax peppers bc they are very hot. But my kids like the jalapenos. But the sweet cream cheese balances out the hot peppers. They are great.


gonna have to try the bacon wrapped asparagus


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You know that new card smell you used to get when opening a fresh pack of baseball, starwars, magic, or what not cards? Wish we got that with seeds, but still makes me smile. Got a smaller another order coming tomorrow thanks for getting straight with me GPS. Most companies would have walked off.View attachment 4149109


Damn dude. Someone’s gotta make marijuana strain collector cards. That would be the shit.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 10, 2018)

You guys are such great influences


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 10, 2018)

My oh my..


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 10, 2018)

Hell I might as well post my grub on here too.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 10, 2018)

i had leftover meatballs on French bread, i hate u all!! lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 10, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4149178 Hell I might as well post my grub on here too.


Them crab legs got my attention!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 10, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i had leftover meatballs on French bread, i hate u all!! lol


Tomorrows a new day


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Damn dude. Someone’s gotta make marijuana strain collector cards. That would be the shit.


I think cotton mouth genetics gives a trading card with each pack bought but I’ve never grown his stuff


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 10, 2018)

@Gu~

Figured it out.


----------



## klx (Jun 10, 2018)

Gunslinger about to be topped then flipped in a week or so when the tray becomes available. Very homogeneous and vigorous in veg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i had leftover meatballs on French bread, i hate u all!! lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 10, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i had leftover meatballs on French bread, i hate u all!! lol


Yeah, grilled cheese sandwich here. You bastards.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Well shit I'm gonna put a couple chickens on a charcoal spit later...pics will come oh yes


Nearly done at aussieland 
Gps rocks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> What strain is Bonfire?


Its discontinued now but still available at a couple other banks. This was the best post I could find on it. The Tri-Fi was a creation from Cannarado. So its (Triangle Kush x Fire OG) x Star Dawg


Gu~ said:


> Bonfire - Greenpoint Seeds
> (TrFi x Stardawg)
> 
> 
> ...


Edited to add that my pack does not say "Bonfire"
Its labeled as Tri-Fi. I picked it up before Gu started labeling his Wild West series.

Just thought I'd mention that in case anyone else wants to pick up some discontinued stuff and cant find it listed as Bonfire.

Tri-Fi = Bonfire


I also heard whispers that Gu managed to get this mother back after losing it. We may see a return of this one.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 11, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> View attachment 4149178 Hell I might as well post my grub on here too.


We had snow crab legs and shrimp Saturday evening for dinner. Those look great btw.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2018)

My two Butch Cassidy are at 7 weeks and are just like each other. They are smaller than most Greenpoint and look very Indica leaning. Buds are very dense and frosty but most any GPS strains I’ve had were bigger. I have a couple Pioneer Kush at about 10 days that are twice as big already and growing fast. Vigor in those surprised me. They are going to be nice.


----------



## keyown1 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 11, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> View attachment 4149367 View attachment 4149368 View attachment 4149367 View attachment 4149368 View attachment 4149369 View attachment 4149371 View attachment 4149372


Beautiful Ladies!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## keyown1 (Jun 11, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Beautiful Ladies!


Thanks rain dance and texas butter day 57


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 11, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> View attachment 4149367 View attachment 4149368 View attachment 4149367 View attachment 4149368 View attachment 4149369 View attachment 4149371 View attachment 4149372


nice work. what strain is it?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 11, 2018)

my sour apple little friends! just made cotton candy ones 2, they r both crazy good!!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 11, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> View attachment 4149386


I believe these were advertised as six fem seeds but the packs you have there still say 5 fem seeds like the older packs. I thought maybe they had changed and started selling them in six packs although most CV packs i have purchased had extra seeds in them anyways. Just thought it was weird that GPS advertised them as six packs and I see they are still five per pack.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 11, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I believe these were advertised as six fem seeds but the packs you have there still say 5 fem seeds like the older packs. I thought maybe they had changed and started selling them in six packs although most CV packs i have purchased had extra seeds in them anyways. Just thought it was weird that GPS advertised them as six packs and I see they are still five per pack.


my lvtk pack says 5 but there are 7


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah nearly every cannaventure pack I have received has had 7+ seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> my lvtk pack says 5 but there are 7


Both my packs said and had 5. Lol


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Both my packs said and had 5. Lol


sounds like rusty sent me your extra one as well!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> My oh my..View attachment 4149163


All of the food shots looked so great I hated you a little bit. But then I saw the Bud light. Really dude ? After noticing that I now wonder about how that food actually tasted  The "how the food actually tasted" is a joke. The rest I proudly stand by as a beer drinker. 
Cheers


----------



## tman42 (Jun 11, 2018)

Had a couple packages waiting for me when I got home today. Thanks again @Gu~ and @CannaVenture
And all four packs of CV had five seeds each in them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 11, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> All of the food shots looked so great I hated you a little bit. But then I saw the Bud light. Really dude ? After noticing that I now wonder about how that food actually tasted  The "how the food actually tasted" is a joke. The rest I proudly stand by as a beer drinker.
> Cheers


As a good friend and fellow Home brewer once said of Bud Light “ I piss better than that.”


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Damn I'd have definitely ordered more if I knew the count would be different ;\ Oh well always next release.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey, @Gu~ 
I have emailed GPS twice asking about paying with cryptocurrency and have not received a reply. I am posting this to confirm you received my emails. Right now I have 3 orders to pay for and would prefer to pay using ethereum (that I am mining) or bitcoin. If I can pay with crypto, I will buy more immediately, believe me. It's is money I have never seen so it is easy to spend it!!! And the wife isn't aware of crypto purchases! Please respond to my emails with details how to pay you (wallet address, etc). 

Thanks!
BGT


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Hey big I am not part of GPS but they do not do crypto right now. A lot of us would like them to as it is a hell of a lot more secure than payofix and much easier to hide from spouses and what not.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 11, 2018)

i would also love a new way to pay. it's a pain in the ass to have to go to the bank and get american money and then mail it all the way from canada. i learned the hard way not to use the cc option.

how about etransfers or paypal? crypto? please?

i also have an order in danger of being cancelled because i didn't know your bank didn't accept international money orders...

what do all of the other seed vendors that have been operating for years use? there has to be something more reliable than stealofix


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey big I am not part of GPS but they do not do crypto right now. A lot of us would like them to as it is a hell of a lot more secure than payofix and much easier to hide from spouses and what not.





Gu~ said:


> yeah just hit me up after you make a "cash/MO" order. I don't want to make it a standard option, though.


From Gu~ himself. It IS an option. Like seriously, if he says I can use crypto, I will buy all of the strains I don't have. I have 5 miners running 24-7 right now. My power bill is high, my seeds stash is low! Well not low, but I want more seeds. You get it, right?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Awesome glad you found a way! I hope by not making it standard he just means he doesn't want to only accept and not have a standardized way for us to use that sort of currency.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 11, 2018)

I mean I am almost out of seeds here. Help a brother out!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome glad you found a way! I hope by not making it standard he just means he doesn't want to only accept and not have a standardized way for us to use that sort of currency.


He didn't reply that to me. It was in response to someone else asking about crypto. I have used a CC in the past and I am really hesitant to do it now. And crypto is super fast transaction to them - no waiting for the cash/money order to be arrive, etc. Hopefully he will get a system in place to accept crypto.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> He didn't reply that to me. It was in response to someone else asking about crypto. I have used a CC in the past and I am really hesitant to do it now. And crypto is super fast transaction to them - no waiting for the cash/money order to be arrive, etc. Hopefully he will get a system in place to accept crypto.


Ahh I could have swore I had read him say before he didn't take them. Maybe you can get your order then at least.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2018)

I’ve answered all the emails that came in as of about an hour ago. I’m really good about answering emails to completion every single day. 

Please check the email address
[email protected]


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2018)

Crypto is okay.
I have a bitcoin wallet you can send payment to.
But I cant plug it into the store because the processor takes just as much lol.

Just email if you want that option of course.

~
Looks like we will hit 1m views on this thread before the end of June. So that 50% off sale is right around the corner.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2018)

New/Restock release 3 weeks out:

Ghost Town (*Ghost OG Kush* x Star Dawg)
*WIFI* x Star Dawg
*Cherry Lime Haze* x Star Dawg
Barn Burner (*Fire OG* x Star Dawg)
Iron Horse (*Kosher Kush* x Star Dawg)
Sky Dweller (*Skywalker OG* x Star Dawg)
Snake Oil (*Bio-Diesel* x Star Dawg)
Tombstone (*Triangle Kush* x Star Dawg)


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> New/Restock release 3 weeks out:
> 
> Ghost Town (*Ghost OG Kush* x Star Dawg)
> *WIFI* x Star Dawg
> ...


First 3 and the last one. Those look like they would go together all run at once.... lol..


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2018)

You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Crypto is okay.
> I have a bitcoin wallet you can send payment to.
> But I cant plug it into the store because the processor takes just as much lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gu. I was afraid you hadn't received my emails. I clicked the "contact us" on your website using my phone. Maybe it didn't work. I will try from my pc when I get home.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


I concur...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 11, 2018)

Hickok Haze #2
31 day cure


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 11, 2018)

texas butter pollen. have 24 individual packets ready for use.

oh yea, i smoke some dried out male flowers and they gave me the faintest banana smell, but the taste i got was like cornbread or buttered popcorn/sweet corn.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


We're seed addicts there is no stopping us.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2018)

Has anyone ran the Iron Horse yet? I can't recall seeing any grows and only GPS's photos for it. I figured that kosher would be more popular, especially if they're restocking...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 11, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Had a couple packages waiting for me when I got home today. Thanks again @Gu~ and @CannaVentureView attachment 4149603
> And all four packs of CV had five seeds each in them.


More than one pure ghost...

Are you the arshole who stole my ghost from the cart so I missed out altogether ?

I went into a depression


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i would also love a new way to pay. it's a pain in the ass to have to go to the bank and get american money and then mail it all the way from canada. i learned the hard way not to use the cc option.
> 
> how about etransfers or paypal? crypto? please?
> 
> ...


Hell even PayPal I would buy big with


----------



## growslut (Jun 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Has anyone ran the Iron Horse yet? I can't recall seeing any grows and only GPS's photos for it. I figured that kosher would be more popular, especially if they're restocking...


I've grown 2 Iron Horse females. It might be the biggest yielder out of the all the Greenpoint gear I've grown so far. Its one of my girlfriends favorite strains. 

Been smoking Jelly Pie all day. Incredible stuff. More than lives up to the hype 

Super pumped about the upcoming releases!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 11, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hell even PayPal I would buy big with


PayPal freezes accounts if there’s even a hint of illegal activity associated with it. It takes months to even get back the money in the account. A seed bank won’t use it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> PayPal freezes accounts if there’s even a hint of illegal activity associated with it. It takes months to even get back the money in the account. A seed bank won’t use it.


Didnt know that


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> PayPal freezes accounts if there’s even a hint of illegal activity associated with it. It takes months to even get back the money in the account. A seed bank won’t use it.


You hit the nail on the head with this,i'd luv to pay with paypal,but it will happen.Then held ransom


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


We'll hit it around the 23-25 I suspect. Only need 26000 more views. When is the restock?


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 12, 2018)

lovely little cookies n chem flower of life!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> PayPal freezes accounts if there’s even a hint of illegal activity associated with it. It takes months to even get back the money in the account. A seed bank won’t use it.


this is not entirely true. there are several large banks that use paypal.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 12, 2018)

I was under the impression that all US based seedbanks didn't accept PayPal. Because PayPal didn't want to be involved with the legality of it. It's technically all still ilegail according to Federal law isnti it?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I was under the impression that all US based seedbanks didn't accept PayPal. Because PayPal didn't want to be involved with the legality of it. It's technically all still ilegail according to Federal law isnti it?


i am sure that is true and i don't wanna mention what banks they are, but if you search here you can find them.

the sales/donations are definitely not itemized as seeds...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Has anyone ran the Iron Horse yet? I can't recall seeing any grows and only GPS's photos for it. I figured that kosher would be more popular, especially if they're restocking...


I have an Iron Horse female sitting in the cloner waiting for her turn in the tent. Only seed that survived germination out of 5. I can't decide if next flower run should be clones (Iron Horse, The Deputy, Cookies & Chem, Jelly Pie and Boom Town) + Pebble Pusher testers, or a pheno hunt through these Cookies & Chem x Peacebringer (Pure Power Plant #5 x The Deputy) I chucked last run. Either way I win


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this is not entirely true. there are several large banks that use paypal.


Maybe guys on IG, but their accounts will be frozen and their money held as soon as someone with a grudge tells PayPal it’s for cannabis seeds.

I know a bunch of people running auctions on IG have had their PayPal accounts frozen. All it takes is an allegation and they’ll freeze it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> this is not entirely true. there are several large banks that use paypal.


Sshhhhh. Or they wont be able to for long. 


You guys that know which banks do this....please tell your trusted friends in PM.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Bandit Breath finishing up
 
Tomahawk stacking and chuggin along. 
 

Full grow/smoke report for TNT coming soon....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> texas butter pollen. have 24 individual packets ready for use.
> 
> oh yea, i smoke some dried out male flowers and they gave me the faintest banana smell, but the taste i got was like cornbread or buttered popcorn/sweet corn.
> 
> ...


How do you store it?
I've heard that water kills pollen. Not sure if it's true...


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 12, 2018)

I had a decent marketing idea over the weekend for @Gu~. My idea is to sell the membership status. I don't remember the breakdowns exactly, but if a person must spend 2K to earn diamond status, why not offer a $1000 diamond membership fee(half price fee or less for all tiers). After good ol' Gu receives the membership payment that person receives that membership tier and their $1000 back in nuggets. This should be a win win for both parties. You might also want to consider another category of "nuggets" that have been purchased rather than earned, so that they can be used to pay for shipping as well. Just a thought...and if it works out how about throwing a pack of beans my way for the idea?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I had a decent marketing idea over the weekend for @Gu~. My idea is to sell the membership status. I don't remember the breakdowns exactly, but if a person must spend 2K to earn diamond status, why not offer a $1000 diamond membership fee(half price fee or less for all tiers). After good ol' Gu receives the membership payment that person receives that membership tier and their $1000 back in nuggets. This should be a win win for both parties. You might also want to consider another category of "nuggets" that have been purchased rather than earned, so that they can be used to pay for shipping as well. Just a thought...and if it works out how about throwing a pack of beans my way for the idea?


Pretty decent idea.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you store it?
> I've heard that water kills pollen. Not sure if it's true...


I store my pollen with the little packs silica from shoes. My ol lady has a shoe habit. Worse than my bean habit. So I have around 400 packs of silica. But you can buy packs on Amazon for cheap. Silica Gel Desiccant Packet


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

The only ones to make it out of 5 Sundae stallions and 5 pebble pushers. One of each. But they look the best out of all of them anyway. Hopefully females.... I'd love a nice Male. But just don't have time for males right now. I have tons of pollen. 20-25 different males pollen. Some just a little bit. Others I have 4 or 5 vials of it. That i need to use before I collect more.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 12, 2018)

Yeah if you could add a prepaid shipping module so we could buy several at once and use them so don't need to bust out a CC each time when using nuggets or sending cash or MO in to just pay for the shipping.

@Ginger Viking the first part of your idea kinda screws over all the people who spent 2k to get that status to earn those perks. Takes alot of the fun out of earning your way up if you can just buy your spot in line.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Yeah if you could add a prepaid shipping module so we could buy several at once and use them so don't need to bust out a CC each time when using nuggets or sending cash or MO in to just pay for the shipping.
> 
> @Ginger Viking the first part of your idea kinda screws over all the people who spent 2k to get that status to earn those perks. Takes alot of the fun out of earning your way up if you can just buy your spot in line.


I don't imagine very many people will be forking over a grand for a spot. I mean the idea itself is good. But I can get so many beans from so many different places for a grand. I already have over 25 stardawg crosses. Another grand worth and I'll b sick of stardawg. Not that he doesn't lend great qualities. I mean I love oreos. But I don't wanna eat oreos every day. I like nutter butter cookies too. But if I only bought oreos eventually no matter how good the oreos are eventually I'm gonna want a different cookie.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I have an Iron Horse female sitting in the cloner waiting for her turn in the tent. Only seed that survived germination out of 5. I can't decide if next flower run should be clones (Iron Horse, The Deputy, Cookies & Chem, Jelly Pie and Boom Town) + Pebble Pusher testers, or a pheno hunt through these Cookies & Chem x Peacebringer (Pure Power Plant #5 x The Deputy) I chucked last run. Either way I win


I don't think it will matter which you choose. You'll find fire in each one more than likely.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I don't imagine very many people will be forking over a grand for a spot. I mean the idea itself is good. But I can get so many beans from so many different places for a grand. I already have over 25 stardawg crosses. Another grand worth and I'll b sick of stardawg. Not that he doesn't lend great qualities. I mean I love oreos. But I don't wanna eat oreos every day. I like nutter butter cookies too. But if I only bought oreos eventually no matter how good the oreos are eventually I'm gonna want a different cookie.


mmmmm oreos.....mmmm nutter butters....


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I store my pollen with the little packs silica from shoes. My ol lady has a shoe habit. Worse than my bean habit. So I have around 400 packs of silica. But you can buy packs on Amazon for cheap. Silica Gel Desiccant Packet


Do you then keep them in the fridge?
A couple seasons back I grabbed some pollen from a Bangi Haze male. I stored it in an airtight container with a couple silica packs kept in a closet with my gun powders. Broke it out about 2 months later and dusted a few limbs on various plants......got nothing. I ain't no pollen chucker that's for sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Do you then keep them in the fridge?
> A couple seasons back I grabbed some pollen from a Bangi Haze male. I stored it in an airtight container with a couple silica packs kept in a closet with my gun powders. Broke it out about 2 months later and dusted a few limbs on various plants......got nothing. I ain't no pollen chucker that's for sure.


No I keep my pollen in my wine chiller. With my beans.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 12, 2018)

Wild West Series


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Wild West Series View attachment 4149902


Baldknobber


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 12, 2018)

Anyone here have experience with vacuum purging? 
I'm new to it and have a 75 micron 2.5 cfm 1 stage pump hooked to a 5.5 inch diameter mason jar with a few grams ready to go but I don't have a vacuum guage for it. I'm really eager to purge this and get it over with though, can I purge without a guage? 
Sorry to post this here, just not getting any answers in the concentrates thread and haven't been able to find my answer anywhere.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Maybe guys on IG, but their accounts will be frozen and their money held as soon as someone with a grudge tells PayPal it’s for cannabis seeds.
> 
> I know a bunch of people running auctions on IG have had their PayPal accounts frozen. All it takes is an allegation and they’ll freeze it.


Again true facts,i know for a fact a small but well known breeder has his funds locked down for months now on IG


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 12, 2018)

Well, boys, I gave these Hickock Haze 13 weeks, and they've grown about as much as they're going to, so it's time to chop.

 


Some observations and ramblings..........

1. Plants were vigorous growers throughout their life.
2. 2 of 3 of the topped plants produced abnormal bud development.
-Could be due to some kind of environmental stress caused by me, bad reaction to the topping, or genetics
3. The flowers seem very....."Sativaish". Only the very top buds firmed up to the point of being impressive, while the rest is "meh" at best.
4. Harvest time based on trichomes alone is not a viable option due to the fact that they remain largely clear throughout all but the final few days, and by then you're past due.
5. Trichome development was average.

Now we'll wait for some dry and cure time.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jun 12, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've noticed the best weed has really hollow stems.


Im always 10 pages back, sho idk if this had been brought up yet...
Im not sure where but I had heard it but basically strains or phenotype with a higher thc can and could express hollow stem...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Some GP seedlings (and other stuff).
These seeds are hardy and propagate fast. I still haven't removed the poor little decapitated one in the front but I'll pull it when I replant to bury the seedling stems in beer cups.
And within 48hrs everything in the back tray except a couple Star Dawg IX have broken ground.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone here have experience with vacuum purging?
> I'm new to it and have a 75 micron 2.5 cfm 1 stage pump hooked to a 5.5 inch diameter mason jar with a few grams ready to go but I don't have a vacuum guage for it. I'm really eager to purge this and get it over with though, can I purge without a guage?
> Sorry to post this here, just not getting any answers in the concentrates thread and haven't been able to find my answer anywhere.


i dont like pulling a full vac, sucks out the terps i think...i would recomend a guage but im sure u could wing it, purge for 16 hrs min, i do 24 most the time... i have vac oven, makes it easy.

u can tell when it hits a full vac, your vacuum will start making a different noise..


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i dont like pulling a full vac, sucks out the terps i think...i would recomend a guage but im sure u could wing it, purge for 16 hrs min, i do 24 most the time... i have vac oven, makes it easy.
> 
> u can tell when it hits a full vac, your vacuum will start making a different noise..


Well I only have 2 or 3 grams of starting material, will that lessen the amount of time needed? When I started the vac it started bubbling and muffined up right away, after a couple minutes the muffin dropped and the patty did nothing else for the next several minutes so I shut it off.. is it normal for the patty to stop bubbling and flatten back out so quickly?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 12, 2018)

12 hours just to be safe...yes sir, tis normal!!


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 12, 2018)

Been away for a couple days, reading through to catch up.

Bummed to see that the cannaventure packs are not the 6 seeds they were listed/advertised as. Still a good deal either way I suppose.

Some nice pics in here recently, both plants and grilled meats!

Cool to see a restock on the horizon.

Rambling post done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you store it?
> I've heard that water kills pollen. Not sure if it's true...


i store individual use packets in folded construction paper, inside a mason jar, in the freezer. i have some sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen that is still viable after 4 years. will be using it again soon.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Day 31 from flip for the PWs and lone NR
 
 
 

Cheers


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i store individual use packets in folded construction paper, inside a mason jar, in the freezer. i have some sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen that is still viable after 4 years. will be using it again soon.
> 
> View attachment 4149970



Are you guys mixing your pollen with fried flower? Someone suggested it to me to keep the pollen safe and it also let's you use pollen more sparingly for a more even pollination? Is this bro science? I need to know haha

Edit: Green harvest has been buzzing my region all morning... hate them.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 12, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I had a decent marketing idea over the weekend for @Gu~. My idea is to sell the membership status. I don't remember the breakdowns exactly, but if a person must spend 2K to earn diamond status, why not offer a $1000 diamond membership fee(half price fee or less for all tiers). After good ol' Gu receives the membership payment that person receives that membership tier and their $1000 back in nuggets. This should be a win win for both parties. You might also want to consider another category of "nuggets" that have been purchased rather than earned, so that they can be used to pay for shipping as well. Just a thought...and if it works out how about throwing a pack of beans my way for the idea?


Sounds like forum gold. I think it would work because GPS has a trustworthy rep. The payment service provider would just see it as a digital currency purchase.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Are you guys mixing your pollen with fried flower? Someone suggested it to me to keep the pollen safe and it also let's you use pollen more sparingly for a more even pollination? Is this bro science? I need to know haha
> 
> Edit: Green harvest has been buzzing my region all morning... hate them.


i do not mix mine with anything. 

i have heard of people putting flour and/or rice with theirs, but i don't use anything.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i store individual use packets in folded construction paper, inside a mason jar, in the freezer. i have some sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen that is still viable after 4 years. will be using it again soon.
> 
> View attachment 4149970


Thank you for posting that! 
This is such a great way to store it in smaller amounts so you're only removing what you need from the freezer. Right now I have mine stored in those tiny little silicon containers. Definitely not ideal. 

The only issue that I could foresee happening is someone getting piss face drunk, going for ice, finding my little envelopes and trying to snort the contents.


I kid...I kid


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for posting that!
> This is such a great way to store it in smaller amounts so you're only removing what you need from the freezer. Right now I have mine stored in those tiny little silicon containers. Definitely not ideal.
> 
> The only issue that I could foresee happening is someone getting piss face drunk, going for ice, finding my little envelopes and trying to snort the contents.
> ...


I love collecting and chucking pollen but I swear my sinus glands swell up whenever I get near it. I can't imagine sniffing up some of it lol!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for posting that!
> This is such a great way to store it in smaller amounts so you're only removing what you need from the freezer. Right now I have mine stored in those tiny little silicon containers. Definitely not ideal.
> 
> The only issue that I could foresee happening is someone getting piss face drunk, going for ice, finding my little envelopes and trying to snort the contents.
> ...


You might kid but you ain't kiddin anyone with that. Very few reading it could not totally see that exact scenario playing out HAHAHA Oh to be young and dumb again.......
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 12, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im always 10 pages back, sho idk if this had been brought up yet...
> Im not sure where but I had heard it but basically strains or phenotype with a higher thc can and could express hollow stem...


I have heard the same thing. I have ogkb mother her main is solid. Well was a mother. But her main is about as big around as a 50 cent piece. But it has hole in the center the size of penny. And clone as they root and get bigger the happens.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you for posting that!
> This is such a great way to store it in smaller amounts so you're only removing what you need from the freezer. Right now I have mine stored in those tiny little silicon containers. Definitely not ideal.
> 
> The only issue that I could foresee happening is someone getting piss face drunk, going for ice, finding my little envelopes and trying to snort the contents.
> ...



yup individual packets. if i have 2 plants i am pollinating, i will remove 2 folded envelopes. gives me enough to brush a branch or two on each plant.

i will pollinate multiple branches on multiple females, with multiple males. so i just plan accordingly and take out the pollen i will need from the freezer, a few hours in advance


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Day 31 from flip for the PWs and lone NR
> View attachment 4149973
> View attachment 4149974
> View attachment 4149975
> ...


Everything looks great. Its nice to see some reports for Pig Whistle. I don't think there's much on it here.
And that Night Riders lookin sexy AF​


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> yup individual packets. if i have 2 plants i am pollinating, i will remove 2 folded envelopes. gives me enough to brush a branch or two on each plant.
> 
> i will pollinate multiple branches on multiple females, with multiple males. so i just plan accordingly and take out the pollen i will need from the freezer, a few hours in advance


How long from seed indoors till u could get viable pollen to take....few weeks after flipping ?
Or can u flip say couple weeks of veg then have pollen only when the plant is nearly done or within a couple weeks of flipping ?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything looks great. Its nice to see some reports for Pig Whistle. I don't think there's much on it here.
> And that Night Riders lookin sexy AF​


Well I can say I am happy with how things are going compared to the start. They are healthy enough and smelling good enough that I am ok with picking off the male flowers for now. I would imagine this is why Gu stated these crosses were pure dogshit. 3 of the 7 PW females havent shown any male flowers since the first ones I picked off, and they are the furthest along and frostiest. I chopped one of the 7 for showing too many. One of the 3 (the branchiest from the beginning) has its own smell and look to it. 
Two male flowers on one plant sprouted pistils lol
 
They were on this plant so I will deal for now
 

And TBH the NR is the least impressive to me out of these 7 . Perception is everything, and full disclosure I am not a big fan of Indica other then for bedtime.
Cheers


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How long from seed indoors till u could get viable pollen to take....few weeks after flipping ?
> Or can u flip say couple weeks of veg then have pollen only when the plant is nearly done or within a couple weeks of flipping ?


i put sexually mature clones into flower and got pollen 4 weeks in. still getting more, lol...

so however long it takes to get alternating nodes. usually around 5-6 weeks. 

so 10 weeks total to get pollen...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I love collecting and chucking pollen but I swear my sinus glands swell up whenever I get near it. I can't imagine sniffing up some of it lol!


Same. I even get snotted up when I trim certain strains. And even though I know better, I always manage to touch my face and end up with resin glands in my eyeballs.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. I even get snotted up when I trim certain strains. And even though I know better, I always manage to touch my face and end up with resin glands in my eyeballs.


The fucking worst hahaha next to glycol of course 
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same. I even get snotted up when I trim certain strains. And even though I know better, I always manage to touch my face and end up with resin glands in my eyeballs.


https://www.amazon.com/3M-Virtua-Protective-Eyewear-11872-00000-20/dp/B00AEXKR4C/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1528852509&sr=8-8&keywords=safety+glasses+goggles


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 12, 2018)

This is the branchy one with its own smell out of the PW. The rest sprouted their branches post flip.
 
 

The rest have a straight chemical cleaner smell. Other then the NR which has no smell really. The best way I can describe the smell of this PW is a skunk/vicks mix. It reminds me of the type of weed I called years ago, "small lung" weed. Because it made your lungs feel really small and it was impossible to take a full deep breath after smoking without coughing. Havent smelled this smell in well over a decade.
Cheers


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> interesting take on the asparagus. bacon wrapped...
> 
> yum !!!!


I bacon wrap it and coat it with sweet baby Ray's BBQ sauce!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 12, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I bacon wrap it and coat it with sweet baby Ray's BBQ sauce!


another interesting take.

starting a shopping list for cookout next sunday, lol...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 12, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is the branchy one with its own smell out of the PW. The rest sprouted their branches post flip.
> View attachment 4150092
> View attachment 4150095
> 
> ...


That Vicks pheno is the one I got.
It is good smoke. Definitely old skool


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> https://www.amazon.com/3M-Virtua-Protective-Eyewear-11872-00000-20/dp/B00AEXKR4C/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1528852509&sr=8-8&keywords=safety+glasses+goggles


Nah, I think I need this

And always...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The chocolate idea like that is s good idea. Thank ya. I think ill use that. The ol lady loves Hershey bars. Can you taste the herb in it?


well there's always some slight herb taste but its only a slight taste. I've never had anyone complain about taste, a few said it was to strong.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> another interesting take.
> 
> starting a shopping list for cookout next sunday, lol...


I even use that baby rays sauce to marinate my calamari


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 12, 2018)

Just got my neck surgery. Everything went well. Now I'm stuck with a brace for 6 weeks of my life. Probably won't be able to smoke for a bit but edibles are ok Hopefully this doesn't affect my garden.



Anywho here's some sdk getting ready to go in a bowl. She's is like 80% purple, and temps went as high as 85 and 70 low.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hope your neck heals quick SD. 


If you are saving pollen don't forget the most important part. You must dry it before storing it. I leave it on a piece of paper for a day or 2 in a container with some silica gel packs under the paper. Then into these mini lab vials, if it's short term they go in fridge. Long term goes in freezer.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad to hear all went well with the neck surgery @Stoned Drifter


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the positive energy guys! Stay medicated!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks for the positive energy guys! Stay medicated!


Glad to hear the surg went smooth. Six wks will be gone before ya know it and you'll be back in the garden growing fire and posting your awesome pics.


YOU stay medicated and please keep that collar secure til ya get the a-ok.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 13, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Just got my neck surgery. Everything went well. Now I'm stuck with a brace for 6 weeks of my life. Probably won't be able to smoke for a bit but edibles are ok Hopefully this doesn't affect my garden.View attachment 4150167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 13, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Just got my neck surgery. Everything went well. Now I'm stuck with a brace for 6 weeks of my life. Probably won't be able to smoke for a bit but edibles are ok Hopefully this doesn't affect my garden.View attachment 4150167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope all heals up nicely. hang in there...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I bacon wrap it and coat it with sweet baby Ray's BBQ sauce!


Baby Ray's is the only way to go. Their sweet n spicy is amazing on ribs.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Just got my neck surgery. Everything went well. Now I'm stuck with a brace for 6 weeks of my life. Probably won't be able to smoke for a bit but edibles are ok Hopefully this doesn't affect my garden.View attachment 4150167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Positive vibes brother. I feel your pain. The back brace I have to wear is atrocious. So uncomfortable hurts my sides and squeezes all my guts up into my lungs. But herb has done wonders for the pain. Well O.B.S. has. I've smoked a few others. Didn't really help. But for some reason the obs does. Just good for pain. But not make you sleepy. I didn't even get my pain pill prescription filled bc of it. So my hats off to GPS on the killer strain combo. And good luck with a fast healing n recovery


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 13, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well there's always some slight herb taste but its only a slight taste. I've never had anyone complain about taste, a few said it was to strong.


I'm going to make some this evening. I have a ton of butter and coconut oil. I actually have a box of trim n larf that's just setting in my closet. I jus don't have room for anymore butter or anything. I'll more than likely end up jus tossing it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm going to make some this evening. I have a ton of butter and coconut oil. I actually have a box of trim n larf that's just setting in my closet. I jus don't have room for anymore butter or anything. I'll more than likely end up jus tossing it.
> View attachment 4150256


I've found that quality improves dramatically when I use better bud.
It doesn't have to be pretty, just frosty.

I used to boil everything. Stems, fan leaves, you name it. The butter ended up being very "weedy".


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Looks like we're back in business. Got rooted clones in 8 days 9 counting 24hr soak. Stoked I didn't lose everything.     

The remaining pebble pusher and sundae stallion. 

And some bud shots.... Day 29 of flower...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've found that quality improves dramatically when I use better bud.
> It doesn't have to be pretty, just frosty.
> 
> I used to boil everything. Stems, fan leaves, you name it. The butter ended up being very "weedy".


Yeah normally I only use trim and larf. But the last harvest was only one. And I didn't even really trim it bc my back was killing me setting up at the table. So once it was dry i jus chopped the buds off. And threw stems and all in the box. I'll pull them out before i use this. If I even do. If I had to guess a weight. I would say I have at least 16lbs of butter and coconut oil combined.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the Love! Really means a lot! Will be out of the hospital today and hopefully back to them plants. Pain is at a 6 so not that bad , just can't move my neck left or right without moving my body and no heavy lifting .


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jun 13, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i store individual use packets in folded construction paper, inside a mason jar, in the freezer. i have some sour diesel pollen and blue moonshine pollen that is still viable after 4 years. will be using it again soon.
> 
> View attachment 4149970


damn 4 yrs...impressive. but those packets look shady af. i guess while storing powder like substances its inevitable.


----------



## growslut (Jun 13, 2018)

@Stoned Drifter wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## growslut (Jun 13, 2018)

@whytewidow nice clones! What is your method? I've been doing lazy cloning and just sticking cuts in water, and it takes mine that long just to show roots


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 13, 2018)

I usually let a seed run do their thing but because of HH finishing time I figured I better try to get as much yeild as I could . 
Started heavy training


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 13, 2018)

Day 5 (that’s a MonsterCrop clone too)
I cut with a blade @ 45, then into a cup of h20 till I’m done taking clones .
I mix powder in a shot glass, cut the clones again for height if needed , little scrap of the out hard, then dip in mix into rock wool.
The rock cubes are soaked @250ish ppm
The tray is lined with vermiculite , the extra nutes are put on vermiculite .
No spraying etc, left for 5 days , half the clones where rooted. Dumped out the extra water of the tray, 3 more days 


Edit.... I have a clone in water for over 2 weeks(probably closer to 3) 
Not one sign of rooting


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 13, 2018)

7 days in oxyclone machine w clonex solution....no dome no mist. 45$ machine!!


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 13, 2018)

Lil Deputy chugging along...One week of growth 


I've not grown Bruce Banner or Stardawg so not sure what to expect.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Those are some dark leaves! 
Is it turning purple already?


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah it seems my soils are always a bit rich in nitrogen.
The plant has always shown red/purplish stems from the get go.
None in the leaves yet, though I fully expect it.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 13, 2018)

I just cut straight off the plant with scissors. I use to be all detailed with my cloning but my success rate sucked. So now I just snip them off the plant, cut the leaves, cut at a 45 and stick them in a shot glass with clonex gel. Then when I'm done taking clones they all go in the machine with water and seedling/clone solution. I use about 90ml for 5 gallons. I keep the dome on for about 5 days. Then I take it off to harden them off and force them to root. This part I found is very important to my success rate. I use to leave the dome on and they would root and as soon as I planted them in medium they would die. So that's why I harden them off. To get them to start using their root system for water. Now I get 100% success


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 13, 2018)

Got my pack of cheap thrills excited af but also kind of disappointed because on the site it says 6 feminized seeds and the package says 5 and I only received 5


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 13, 2018)

_*Almost there...*_


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah it seems my soils are always a bit rich in nitrogen.
> The plant has always shown red/purplish stems from the get go.
> None in the leaves yet, though I fully expect it.


I've got one about 1 week into flower too, and mine was also very dark green. The new growth remains a vibrant bright green however. The stems started to turn purple very early on mine too.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> sweet baby Ray's BBQ sauce


AKA "Diabetes in a bottle".


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 13, 2018)

we americans love sum sugar thats for sure!! yum!!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Everyone!

Greenpoint Seeds hosts a *MONTHLY PHOTO CONTEST* at our forum. Submit your very best Greenpoint Seeds strain image once every month for a chance to win some free cannabis seeds and other cool stuff:

*1st Place* - *See Here*
*2nd Place* - *See Here*
At the end of every year, we will host a *YEARLY CONTEST* and the winner will recieve:

*See Here For Prizes & Rewards*
*Go Here*
*Greenpoint Seeds Monthly Photo Contest*​
All you have to do is upload a Greenpoint Seeds strain image.

Get in on this now before you have to compete with even more people!

*Win Free Cannabis Seeds*!

*Here is the winner for March (Stoned Drifter):*

*Cookies N' Chem*

Submit your images today!


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> we americans love sum sugar thats for sure!! yum!!


Sugars, fats, and salts were all rare in the natural human diet, and as a result, we evolved to prize these 3 key ingredients whenever we found them. Over time, we learned to manufacture and isolate those ingredients, making them no longer a rarity, however, our brain chemistry hasn't evolved at the same rate, so our bodies still treat those 3 ingredients as some kind of rare luxury food item, instead of the common food items found anywhere that they are today. Food manufacturers are still taking advantage of this evolutionary adaptation to this day, which is why they load their shit up with sugars, fats, and salts, and why undisciplined / ignorant people are shoving that shit down their throats at epidemic rates.

READ YOUR LABELS, quit buying processed crap, make your own foods from scratch, and you can actually live a healthy life without having to worry about some asshole injecting high fructose corn syrup in everything you eat or drink.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> AKA "Diabetes in a bottle".
> 
> View attachment 4150446


Sugar doesn't cause diabetes. If it did, I'd have had it 50 times over by now.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 13, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Sugar doesn't cause diabetes. If it did, I'd have had it 50 times over by now.


That might just mean you as an individual do not develop it as fast as some due to sugar. I am much more worried about all the processed chemical garbage passed as food nowadays , then I am about sugar. The beauty of cutting out the garbage is that cuts out the sugar as well as I get to enjoy real food.
Cheers


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 13, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Sugar doesn't cause diabetes.


In you....maybe not yet. However, I'd argue that the overwhelming majority of Americans with diabetes contracted the issue through excessive dietary consumption and exposure to simple and complex sugars, like HFCS.

Regardless, enough thread drift. My apologies.

I'll leave you all with this: Read your labels and try to make healthy choices.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That might just mean you as an individual do not develop it as fast as some due to sugar. I am much more worried about all the processed chemical garbage passed as food nowadays , then I am about sugar. The beauty of cutting out the garbage is that cuts out the sugar as well as I get to enjoy real food.
> Cheers


Well, it has certainly contributed to my fatty liver, so I didn't get away entirely.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That might just mean you as an individual do not develop it as fast as some due to sugar. I am much more worried about all the processed chemical garbage passed as food nowadays , then I am about sugar. The beauty of cutting out the garbage is that cuts out the sugar as well as I get to enjoy real food.
> Cheers


Reading labels can be scary. 

And I'm still not sure if MSG is actually bad...  

What the fuck is "natural flavoring"? 

Shit is "natural"...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Well, it has certainly contributed to my fatty liver, so I didn't get away entirely.


How do you know that your liver is fatty? 
I hear that alcohol also causes fatty liver.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> In you....maybe not yet. However, I'd argue that the overwhelming majority of Americans with diabetes contracted the issue through excessive dietary consumption and exposure to simple and complex sugars, like HFCS.
> 
> Regardless, enough thread drift. My apologies.
> 
> I'll leave you all with this: Read your labels and try to make healthy choices.


Doesn't all _*absorbed*_ food end up as sugar? 
Even fat is broken down into sugar, then stored as fat again if it doesn't get burned.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you know that your liver is fatty?


I went to this man known as a.. dock tour? He didn't have a boat, but he did send me to get an ultrasound after my liver enzymes came back as being elevated. Alcohol was a contributing factor, I'm sure.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> AKA "Diabetes in a bottle".
> 
> View attachment 4150446


It's the best shit out there so not going anywhere at my home but on barbque and chicken fingers lol ;\


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds hosts a *MONTHLY PHOTO CONTEST* at our forum. Submit your very best Greenpoint Seeds strain image once every month for a chance to win some free cannabis seeds and cash:
> 
> ...


lol im down.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 13, 2018)

Lol
Can't say i come here for dietary advice, but thanks?

Anyone have anything on topic to share?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Lol
> Can't say i come here for dietary advice, but thanks?
> 
> Anyone have anything on topic to share?


Thanks for sharing that you don't want dietary advice.

Do you have anything "on topic" to share?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> In you....maybe not yet. However, I'd argue that the overwhelming majority of Americans with diabetes contracted the issue through excessive dietary consumption and exposure to simple and complex sugars, like HFCS.
> 
> Regardless, enough thread drift. My apologies.
> 
> I'll leave you all with this: Read your labels and try to make healthy choices.


Yeah, you know.....it's better to be healthy than not be healthy, but you know what? No matter how healthy you may be at any point in your life, eventually, it won't matter one bit. Death conquers all healthy habits. 100 %. And quite often, dying is a painful and humiliating process, often taking so long that death is actually welcomed as mercy.

So I say to all: do whatever you feel like, enjoy life while you're in the capacity to have enjoyment. Have those sugars and alcohol and fatty foods and salts and make those taste buds explode in happiness. It may lead you to much eventual sorrow for these choices. But if you don't make them, dying makes sure your tab gets caught up just the same.



Goats22 said:


> Lol
> Can't say i come here for dietary advice, but thanks?
> 
> Anyone have anything on topic to share?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 13, 2018)

how close to one millllion hits are we?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> how close to one millllion hits are we?


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, you know.....it's better to be healthy than not be healthy, but you know what? No matter how healthy you may be at any point in your life, eventually, it won't matter one bit. Death conquers all healthy habits. 100 %. And quite often, dying is a painful and humiliating process, often taking so long that death is actually welcomed as mercy.
> 
> So I say to all: do whatever you feel like, enjoy life while you're in the capacity to have enjoyment. Have those sugars and alcohol and fatty foods and salts and make those taste buds explode in happiness. It may lead you to much eventual sorrow for these choices. But if you don't make them, dying makes sure your tab gets caught up just the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> New/Restock release 3 weeks out:
> 
> Ghost Town (*Ghost OG Kush* x Star Dawg)
> *WIFI* x Star Dawg
> ...





Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock





Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock





Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock





Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock





Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


----------



## Bstndutchy (Jun 13, 2018)

Some DD enjoying the outdoor season in New England


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock





vertnugs said:


>


Maybe instead of stalling the 1m views, he'll do an early release/restock, just for that day. Now that would be cool!


----------



## growslut (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the cloning tips. Might have to step up my cloning game

and gotta say, the Greenpoint photo contest is pretty amazing! I have stoner dreams are about winning the grand prize


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 13, 2018)

growslut said:


> I have stoner dreams are about winning the grand prize


Perhaps then you can purchase an actual fake penis and scrap the carrot.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 13, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey Everyone!
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds hosts a *MONTHLY PHOTO CONTEST* at our forum. Submit your very best Greenpoint Seeds strain image once every month for a chance to win some free cannabis seeds and other cool stuff:
> 
> ...


Challenge accepted


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2018)

Who the hell comes on a weed forum and tries to tell people what to eat? GTFO, lol

I mean BBQ sauce is just ketchup and shit, like people are buying it to be healthy.


----------



## growslut (Jun 13, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Perhaps then you can purchase an actual fake penis and scrap the carrot.


or buy more carrots


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 13, 2018)

SDk pheno 1 chopped @ 80 days


SDk pheno 2 (purple) chopped @ 70 days


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

growslut said:


> or buy more carrots


Careful or @thenotsoesoteric will accuse you of telling him what to eat.

(Say ahh... )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2018)

Piff anyone?
Hickok Haze #4 
77 days from flip
3 day hang headed for cure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Careful or @thenotsoesoteric will accuse you of telling him what to eat.
> 
> (Say ahh... )


No accusations, dude literally told people what they should and shouldn't eat and in a condescending manner too, but if people want to suck carrots I say have at it.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 14, 2018)

Texas butter getting a final trim before going into jars


----------



## dstroy (Jun 14, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> AKA "Diabetes in a bottle".
> 
> View attachment 4150446


But it tastes delicious.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

Personally speaking I think the advice given on healthy living was well placed, and judging by some reactions very much needed. 
We're all entitled to our own eating habits and preferences, but the vast majority of people are severely under educated on the subject.

The "Food Pyramid" taught and referenced for may decades now is an absolute joke and also very dangerous because it is based on pure lies.
The "diary" section was added to appease the industry, it hashno ppace in any of the recommendations made by the experts at the time, the original recommendations for fruit/veg was something like 7-11 portions per day (only rising to 5-a-day in more recent times to help combat the rise in cancers), the cholesterol warnings were downgraded from red to purple because the meat industry didn't want people confused by red warnings and red meat... It goes on and on.

Trans fats inhibiting processes of the brain that allow us to learn new information correctly, people are actually eating their way to stupidity. It's amazing!

I just thought that people here who are growing "medicine" would be more interested in knowledge of healthy foods etc. Seems like the perfect match of interests to me.

Again, everyone is welcome to their own views and actions, but try to make informed decisions once you have all the facts.
Rant over, sorry.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> SDk pheno 1 chopped @ 80 days
> View attachment 4150637
> 
> SDk pheno 2 (purple) chopped @ 70 days
> View attachment 4150638


80 days, I bet the flavor is insane


----------



## dstroy (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Personally speaking I think the advice given on healthy living was well placed, and judging by some reactions very much needed.
> We're all entitled to our own eating habits and preferences, but the vast majority of people are severely under educated on the subject.
> 
> The "Food Pyramid" taught and referenced for may decades now is an absolute joke and also very dangerous because it is based on pure lies.
> ...



You can eat too much fruit too. The food pyramid has been gone for years. It’s a plate now.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> You can eat too much fruit too. The food pyramid has been gone for years. It’s a plate now.


It was actually a pie chart to start with before being adopted by American departments and changing to a pyramid. Regardless of the shapes, it's the portions that are all wrong.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 14, 2018)

If you're a guest to this thread seeing it for the first time today. Make an account and check-in! Join the conversation!


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> SDk pheno 1 chopped @ 80 days
> View attachment 4150637
> 
> SDk pheno 2 (purple) chopped @ 70 days
> View attachment 4150638


Now there's a candidate for photo of the month.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 80 days, I bet the flavor is insane


Unfortunately I cant smoke until I get my neck brace off, the smells coming from her are super sweet though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Unfortunately I cant smoke until I get my neck brace off, the smells coming from her are super sweet though.


I'll bet it'll be even better by then. A month long cure should put the taste over the top.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 14, 2018)

Cookies N Chem flipping next week... I'll be jumping in on this photo contest once finishing up!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'll bet it'll be even better by then. A month long cure should put the taste over the top.


Im sure it will!!! Out of Citrus Farmer, Agathlan and SDK, SDK is my favorite!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Unfortunately I cant smoke until I get my neck brace off, the smells coming from her are super sweet though.


man that sucks!! hope ya get that thing off fast! make ya some medibles!!! gummys r my fave!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 14, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> man that sucks!! hope ya get that thing off fast! make ya some medibles!!! gummys r my fave!


already have some cookies on deck,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Personally speaking I think the advice given on healthy living was well placed, and judging by some reactions very much needed.
> We're all entitled to our own eating habits and preferences, but the vast majority of people are severely under educated on the subject.
> 
> The "Food Pyramid" taught and referenced for may decades now is an absolute joke and also very dangerous because it is based on pure lies.
> ...


Agree! And this is one of those topics I vowed not to touch on but your info is absolutely correct. Your delivery was a little better than others as well. Calling people "ignorant" will only cause resistance and push them farther away from the msg.

I spent a lot of years working triage and med surg and the number of patients with chronic disease, functional limitations, and poor life quality is astounding. Its the biggest strain on our healthcare system and 100% due to lifestyle choices. Cardiac disease, diabetes, peripheral arterial disease...I could go on and on.

But, I also agree with Amos. You cant go through life depriving yourself. I guess what I'm getting at is moderation is the key and it "should" be a simple concept but unfortunately for the majority in todays society its not. At least not until they're laying in a hospital bed while waiting to have their sternum pried open, or they suddenly realize they can longer function in the bedroom because their arteries have hardened and shut off blood flow.

Done ranting too. Enjoy your steak and beer today but have some fish and salad tomorrow.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Just got my neck surgery. Everything went well. Now I'm stuck with a brace for 6 weeks of my life. Probably won't be able to smoke for a bit but edibles are ok Hopefully this doesn't affect my garden.View attachment 4150167
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here’s to a speedy recovery bro! I went thru it awhile back, Don’t cheat I packed water for my girls bad move delayed healing for another month,


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you're a guest to this thread seeing it for the first time today. Make an account and check-in! Join the conversation!


Okay, fine, geez, if you're going to beat me over the head about it. 

Been meaning to join, your invite is as good an excuse as any.

Love your work from what I'm seeing, I will be joining the family soon... waiting for the 1m views sale lol.

As of right now I think I will be grabbing SDK, Dreamcatcher & Copper Chem.
But that changes everytime I look at the line-up. 

I had to ditch all my mums and shut down for over a year because of a scare due to a snitch.
I'm sure plenty here know the experience.
Time to build up the stable again.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Piff anyone?
> Hickok Haze #4 View attachment 4150651
> 77 days from flip
> 3 day hang headed for cure


How is it dry in 3 days. That gotta be wet as hell. If you jar it. You could get mold.


----------



## BluffinCali (Jun 14, 2018)

Snake Oil flower just to get something in here. Congrats Gu~


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How is it dry in 3 days. That gotta be wet as hell. If you jar it. You could get mold.


It depends on the humidity in your drying area. 

Personally I like to keep RH @ 55 - 60% so they dry more slowly.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How is it dry in 3 days. That gotta be wet as hell. If you jar it. You could get mold.


Depends on lots of factors. But it could be low enough humidity, where they are drying that it is dry on the outside and wet inside already. I have had this happen before and breaking it down and jarring for a few hours or overnight has redistributed the moisture throughout. I agree it can lead to mold and bad shit if proper attention isn't paid. But it can also save the dry/cure process when less then desirable conditions exist.
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It depends on the humidity in your drying area.
> 
> Personally I like to keep RH @ 55 - 60% so they dry more slowly.


Yeah i know you can dry it faster. But even if I pretty much dehydrate the plant before I chop it. It's still very wet at 3 days. Jus didn't want the dude to catch a mold. Bahahaha. Get it. I'm stoned nvr mind if it wasn't funny lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> Okay, fine, geez, if you're going to beat me over the head about it.
> 
> Been meaning to join, your invite is as good an excuse as any.
> 
> ...


Welcome to RIU there's tons of good info here, as well as bad. There's trolls, idiots, and normal people. Pretty much like everywhere else. Except the ones that hang out here on the GPS thread. We are the cream of the crop.

I know exactly what you mean by snitch. I'm a felon from 2007 my neighbor ratted me out bc I wouldn't sell him anything. So he broke into my house and took pics. Gave em to the cops. They kicked my door shot my dog, and arrested me. I fought it. Was looking at over 20 years for some plants. Pleaded down to possession but I got all the charges dropped on my ol lady. Did 3 years of paper. Some People just suck


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Welcome to RIU there's tons of good info here, as well as bad. There's trolls, idiots, and normal people. Pretty much like everywhere else. Except the ones that hang out here on the GPS thread. We are the cream of the crop.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean by snitch. I'm a felon from 2007 my neighbor ratted me out bc I wouldn't sell him anything. So he broke into my house and took pics. Gave em to the cops. They kicked my door shot my dog, and arrested me. I fought it. Was looking at over 20 years for some plants. Pleaded down to possession but I got all the charges dropped on my ol lady. Did 3 years of paper. Some People just suck



Nothing better then a good ol ass kissing followed up by a story. 20 years down to paper? Do I even need to say how that happens? Sure it wasn't the 9 year old you ordered GPS to help her seizures, who ratted you out?
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I know exactly what you mean by snitch. I'm a felon from 2007 my neighbor ratted me out bc I wouldn't sell him anything. So he broke into my house and took pics. Gave em to the cops. They kicked my door shot my dog, and arrested me. I fought it.


The 'rat' is legally considered an informant. As this 'informant' committed breaking and entering - a crime - to gather the evidence, a first year law student could have gotten that evidence tossed in a micro second. I know this first hand.

Did you hire your cousin Vinny?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The 'rat' is legally considered an informant. As this 'informant' committed breaking and entering - a crime - to gather the evidence, a first year law student could have gotten that evidence tossed in a micro second. I know this first hand.
> 
> Did you hire your cousin Vinny?


Just to prove you have no idea what you are talking about. I'll waste some of my time explaining it to you. And our county system here is so corrupt its unreal The pictures he took wasn't admitted into evidence. It gave the cops a reason to look at me. Then they got evidence for a warrant I keep forgetting there is people on here that know more than lawyers and police. Once again you chime in with your bullshit. You're worse than a fucking high school kid. A woman high school kid at that. Time for your dumbass to blocked as well


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Time for your dumbass to blocked as well


You're the felon, and my case was tossed.

Who's really the "dumbass" here....lol.



whytewidow said:


> You're worse than a fucking high school kid. A woman high school kid at that.


You're also misogynist? [ look it up ]


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just to prove you have no idea what you are talking about. I'll waste some of my time explaining it to you. And our county system here is so corrupt its unreal The pictures he took wasn't admitted into evidence. It gave the cops a reason to look at me. Then they got evidence for a warrant I keep forgetting there is people on here that know more than lawyers and police. Once again you chime in with your bullshit. You're worse than a fucking high school kid. A woman high school kid at that. Time for your dumbass to blocked as well


Just to show how little you fucking know, the simple fact that illegal means were used to gather the evidence you claim was used to start an investigation into you, means everything from there on out is inadmissible. You complete and total lying ass clown.

Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Depends on lots of factors. But it could be low enough humidity, where they are drying that it is dry on the outside and wet inside already. I have had this happen before and breaking it down and jarring for a few hours or overnight has redistributed the moisture throughout. I agree it can lead to mold and bad shit if proper attention isn't paid. But it can also save the dry/cure process when less then desirable conditions exist.
> Cheers


^^ YES!
Uniform moisture is a key factor to curing bud properly. If you over-dry your herb, it will not cure -- even if it is re-hydrated. 
I leave buds on long stems so I can hang em from a tight segment of parachute cord. (No fan leaves.) 
When they feel a little crispy on the outside, they go into paper grocery bags to keep the moisture uniform while they are slowly drying. I put one bag over the other to make sure there's zero air flow.
When the thin stems snap, buds get trimmed & go into jars with boveda packs. 
EZ-PZ


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 14, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Here’s to a speedy recovery bro! I went thru it awhile back, Don’t cheat I packed water for my girls bad move delayed healing for another month,


Thanks brother. Sorry to hear that happened to you. Thanks for the heads up, I'm already doing shit around the house that I'm not supposed to but I just cant stand being in bed or sitting down all day doing nothing. I gotta be active.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks brother. Sorry to hear that happened to you. Thanks for the heads up, I'm already doing shit around the house that I'm not supposed to but I just cant stand being in bed or sitting down all day doing nothing. I gotta be active.


Lay your ass down now or law down for longer. I can relate totally to your need to get up and do shit but this is one of those times doctors orders are what is best for you and yours. 
Thankful for the pictures and info you share and truly just want you to possibly enjoy the improvement this surgery should bring to your life. 
I am staving off a c2, c3 fusion surgery atm myself. 
Power to ya man. Love yourself proper
Cheers


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## yimbeans (Jun 14, 2018)

back to the subject guys! greenpoint, cant wait for the sale. im guessing no 50% off on the auctions? tnx all and peace!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 14, 2018)

Did some topping on my *Pig Whistles, Maverick, Deputies *and _*Purple MT Majesty. *_All are coming along great outdoors, now if I can get the weather to act even remotely close to summer time. My* Citrus Farmer's* are doing very nice, CF #5 is going to be a beautiful little bush.


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Welcome to RIU there's tons of good info here, as well as bad. There's trolls, idiots, and normal people. Pretty much like everywhere else. Except the ones that hang out here on the GPS thread. We are the cream of the crop.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean by snitch. I'm a felon from 2007 my neighbor ratted me out bc I wouldn't sell him anything. So he broke into my house and took pics. Gave em to the cops. They kicked my door shot my dog, and arrested me. I fought it. Was looking at over 20 years for some plants. Pleaded down to possession but I got all the charges dropped on my ol lady. Did 3 years of paper. Some People just suck


Heya, thanks for the welcome and advice. I am new to RIU but not grow boards, I cut my teeth on OG in the early '00s. I've been lurking on ICMAG off and on for years but man that place kind of sucks now. But I am liking it here. 




GreenHighlander said:


> Nothing better then a good ol ass kissing followed up by a story. 20 years down to paper? Do I even need to say how that happens? Sure it wasn't the 9 year old you ordered GPS to help her seizures, who ratted you out?
> Cheers


haha we stoners love to spin, and hear, a yarn eh?



yimbeans said:


> back to the subject guys! greenpoint, cant wait for the sale. im guessing no 50% off on the auctions? tnx all and peace!


Agreed. I wish I had more dosh to spend at the moment cause I'd load up. But I have to limit myself to 3 for now.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 14, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Thanks brother. Sorry to hear that happened to you. Thanks for the heads up, I'm already doing shit around the house that I'm not supposed to but I just cant stand being in bed or sitting down all day doing nothing. I gotta be active.



Dude i was going to refrain from posting cause Gu~ is twisting our arms for the Million view sale and restock/new gear.I'm kinda low budget livin myself and LOVE the sales.

But.......i had to post.To tell you to sit your ass down mang.I feel ya on ya gotta do some thing but you're taken a chance ya shouldn't.How long ya gonna have to wait to enjoy your harvests if you tweak some thing in your neck that don't need no tweakin??

Get well bro,lookin forward to more of your pics.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Personally speaking I think the advice given on healthy living was well placed, and judging by some reactions very much needed.
> We're all entitled to our own eating habits and preferences, but the vast majority of people are severely under educated on the subject.
> 
> The "Food Pyramid" taught and referenced for may decades now is an absolute joke and also very dangerous because it is based on pure lies.
> ...


There is no warning about cholesterol because they have finally figured out that dietary cholesterol has no effect on cholesterol blood levels.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

Got one pebble pusher and one sundae stallion. And then some abnormal seedlings of Pakistani Chitral Kush and Chemtrail Cookie Breath.

And for some reason two of them look like nute burn. But none have had anything other than Phed water. Hopefully my meter isn't going bad.


Sundae Stallion ^^^^^


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How is it dry in 3 days. That gotta be wet as hell. If you jar it. You could get mold.


Maybe it was 4 days.
I appreciate your guys' concern. The buds are not wet.
I dried it hanging in my garage. RH 40%
I agree, usually it's a week before it's dry.
The nugs snap off the stem. I burp the jars daily. Until I turn an old fridge into a drying chamber I am at the mercy of my environment.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ YES!
> Uniform moisture is a key factor to curing bud properly. If you over-dry your herb, it will not cure -- even if it is re-hydrated.
> I leave buds on long stems so I can hang em from a tight segment of parachute cord. (No fan leaves.)
> When they feel a little crispy on the outside, they go into paper grocery bags to keep the moisture uniform while they are slowly drying. I put one bag over the other to make sure there's zero air flow.
> ...


 I chopped on the 9th
That is wet, shit shrinks up and it's haze so not really dense.
I'm only running on 600 hps
So not a ton of yield


----------



## genuity (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4150831 I chopped on the 9th
> That is wet, shit shrinks up and it's haze so not really dense.
> I'm only running on 600 hps
> So not a ton of yield


As long as it smokes & make the user happy..it don't really matter.

I still to this day will chop a fresh nug off a plant,befor I go fishing..set it on the vent(1hr drive later)it's ready to be rolled & smoked... & it gets me high as bat snatch,in the deepest of caves.


Oh put a few pebble pusher in the flower room..(now if I can find that purple crunch)only came around in the summertime (june-august)in Minnesota. Best smoke to this day.


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> it's haze so not really dense.
> I'm only running on 600 hps
> So not a ton of yield


Same deal here, dude.

Matter of fact, it's about time to get a new 600w hps digital bulb. Any suggestions from anybody? I'm thinking hortilux if it's still considered the bomb for hps.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Same deal here, dude.
> 
> Matter of fact, it's about time to get a new 600w hps digital bulb. Any suggestions from anybody? I'm thinking hortilux if it's still considered the bomb for hps.


Hortilux is what I use, I probably need a new one too.
Lmfao


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

Here in Montana it is Silvertip and Gallatain Green that are the cuts are held close to the chest.
My homies have both cuts and won't share


genuity said:


> As long as it smokes & make the user happy..it don't really matter.
> 
> I still to this day will chop a fresh nug off a plant,befor I go fishing..set it on the vent(1hr drive later)it's ready to be rolled & smoked... & it gets me high as bat snatch,in the deepest of caves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wilksey (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> homies have both cuts and won't share


You need higher standards for those you would allow to be your "homie".


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Maybe it was 4 days.
> I appreciate your guys' concern. The buds are not wet.
> I dried it hanging in my garage. RH 40%
> I agree, usually it's a week before it's dry.
> The nugs snap off the stem. I burp the jars daily. Until I turn an old fridge into a drying chamber I am at the mercy of my environment.


Yeah I wasn't meaning how you were doing was wrong or anything. I'm sure this isn't your first rodeo. I've had some close to dry in 6 days. But I'm higher rh. I figure you know what your doing. Jus seemed fast was all. I wish mine dried that fast. That'd b awesome.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Here in Montana it is Silvertip and Gallatain Green that are the cuts are held close to the chest.
> My homies have both cuts and won't share


But homies should always share! After I moved back home from Norcal I lost all my connections. I sadly have no one to share with either.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I wasn't meaning how you were doing was wrong or anything. I'm sure this isn't your first rodeo. I've had some close to dry in 6 days. But I'm higher rh. I figure you know what your doing. Jus seemed fast was all. I wish mine dried that fast. That'd b awesome.


Im not offended at all.
I can tell you know what you are doing by your posts.
I appreciate constructive criticism and I am always learning.
I look forward to more of your grow posts,
You are running alot of great stuff and the plants always look tits


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I wasn't meaning how you were doing was wrong or anything. I'm sure this isn't your first rodeo. I've had some close to dry in 6 days. But I'm higher rh. I figure you know what your doing. Jus seemed fast was all. I wish mine dried that fast. That'd b awesome.


I get mine done in 5-6 days and the RH is pretty high here all year around. I also trim wet, and dry in a hanging drying rack in front of a screen door for airflow.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I get mine done in 5-6 days and the RH is pretty high here all year around. I also trim wet, and dry in a hanging drying rack in front of a screen door for airflow.


Yeah I wet trim as well. I mean I've smoked both wet trim and dry trim. Usually the dry trim tastes better i.m.e. but not always. But for me it's easier to chop, trim, hang. Then jar. I hate when small leaves dry up and pull back inside that have got all nasty lookn. Bc I can't set there and cut them out. It bothers me. So I trim wet bc its easier to make the buds look better. But that's jus my experience/preference


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 14, 2018)

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/june-2018/#

June ^ photo contest


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Personally speaking I think the advice given on healthy living was well placed, and judging by some reactions very much needed.
> We're all entitled to our own eating habits and preferences, but the vast majority of people are severely under educated on the subject.
> 
> The "Food Pyramid" taught and referenced for may decades now is an absolute joke and also very dangerous because it is based on pure lies.
> ...


I was personally just having fun in my reply. I am healthy and live an active life so the bbq sauce stays! When I want to eat some fat kid shit I do it right, but mostly good stuff. I'd be horrified over weight not able to live with my self. I'd feel I was disrespecting what I was given and being fat makes me feel awful in every way. Did it once when I was younger never going back. Not worth all the beautiful women


----------



## the gnome (Jun 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ YES!
> Uniform moisture is a key factor to curing bud properly. If you over-dry your herb, it will not cure -- even if it is re-hydrated.
> I leave buds on long stems so I can hang em from a tight segment of parachute cord. (No fan leaves.)
> When they feel a little crispy on the outside, they go into paper grocery bags to keep the moisture uniform while they are slowly drying. I put one bag over the other to make sure there's zero air flow.
> ...


what % do you use on the boveda's?
I prefer a longer dry time, trying to quick dry can cause all kinds of probs with getting your 
cannabis to it's full potential.
and yes, drying it too much can take it past the point of no return for getting the curing process restarted.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hortilux is what I use, I probably need a new one too.
> Lmfao


Yep, hortilux has the best spectrum. 
I’m going with a cheaper bulb this time because I’m running mixed spectrum.
(HPS + MH on two 600w digital ballasts.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> what % do you use on the boveda's?
> I prefer a longer dry time, trying to quick dry can cause all kinds of probs with getting your
> cannabis to it's full potential.
> and yes, drying it too much can take it past the point of no return for getting the curing process restarted.


I have only used the 62s. Have you tried the 55s?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 14, 2018)

got the grill out! u guys influenced me for sure! MEDITERRANEAN nite!


----------



## the gnome (Jun 14, 2018)

never tried the 55s,
been using a couple 64s in 5gal pails w/omega lids on em for bulk storage.
they won't mold but it take s few days for the weed to burn good.
Ive kept buckets this way for 4+ months no probs.
I'm going to get some 50's and lower to do some experiementing.
I think the curing process stops at either 57% or 55%?
Ive seen some fine blue indica that was dried and cured and impressed me
and it was around 47%. I'm still trying to figure out things in the process and much of the process getting that perfect
finished product depends on the flowers and density resin content etc etc.
drying and curing is an art, many things affect what you get as a final product.
flowesr with a very hi resin content make it easier it is to get that top shelf finish.

I'd like to see more peeps talk about how their own process to get that perfect finish


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 14, 2018)

Well I figured I would snap a few phone pics of 2 of the Bodega's at like30 to 35 days (need to check my records).

These 2 both hit you with sweet bubble gum at 1st wiff then you get a garlic funk on the back half.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 14, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> got the grill out! u guys influenced me for sure! MEDITERRANEAN nite!


I've grilled twice this week, thanks to all the pics from the weekend. Carne asada Monday and pollo asado last night. I love Mexican markets, they've got the best stuff.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Here in Montana it is Silvertip and Gallatain Green that are the cuts are held close to the chest.
> My homies have both cuts and won't share



these dudes probably wouldn't be my homies for long. i'm asshole like that and believe in sharing...


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> these dudes probably wouldn't be my homies for long. i'm asshole like that and believe in sharing...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> View attachment 4150894



if you come to my house, you can sit at the bar and order a drink. then i will present several small jars for you to choose from. let you smell and examine. then offer you hits from a bong, glass pipe or glass chillum. if you happen to come by when i am stocked up on edibles, i will offer those as well. candy, cookies, muffins. and then of course, if you know what you are doing, i will put out the dab rig and some hash !!!!

i'm an asshole, but i do share !!!!!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if you come to my house, you can sit at the bar and order a drink. then i will present several small jars for you to choose from. let you smell and examine. then offer you hits from a bong, glass pipe or glass chillum. if you happen to come by when i am stocked up on edibles, i will offer those as well. candy, cookies, muffins. and then of course, if you know what you are doing, i will put out the dab rig and some hash !!!!
> 
> i'm an asshole, but i do share !!!!!



Whew... I wouldn’t make it through the glass assortments, much less muffins/cookies and a dab on top of it. 

Stretcher please!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> if you come to my house, you can sit at the bar and order a drink. then i will present several small jars for you to choose from. let you smell and examine. then offer you hits from a bong, glass pipe or glass chillum. if you happen to come by when i am stocked up on edibles, i will offer those as well. candy, cookies, muffins. and then of course, if you know what you are doing, i will put out the dab rig and some hash !!!!
> 
> i'm an asshole, but i do share !!!!!


I need an addy lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm always down for sharing. Jus makes hard and I have to be limited on how I share. Bc well my state is a fukn joke. But there isn't anyone in here I wouldn't share with


----------



## OzDankDizzle (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I need an addy lol


Swing by and pick me up on the way, mate.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 14, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Whew... I wouldn’t make it through the glass assortments, much less muffins/cookies and a dab on top of it.
> 
> Stretcher please!


this has happened to a few people. they missed about 2-3 hours worth of the party


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

the gnome said:


> never tried the 55s,
> been using a couple 64s in 5gal pails w/omega lids on em for bulk storage.
> they won't mold but it take s few days for the weed to burn good.
> Ive kept buckets this way for 4+ months no probs.
> ...


I use the Boveda 62's but I have also tried the 58's. I'd say both work, depending on what you want your bud to be like. The 62 will leave the bud slightly more sticky when broken up than the 58's.

My process for dry/curing is pretty basic, but it seems to work great for me so far...so I stick with it.
I chop usually the whole plant into individual branches, remove large leaves and wet trim the bud, the branches are then hung to dry inside of a 1x2x2.5ft cupboard, fitted with a pc fan and makeshift carbon filter. Which is sufficient to draw fresh air into the cupboard and in the process also move air around without drying the bud too fast.
Rh is difficult to keep in check but usually sits around 60-65% and temps around 22c where the cupboard is.
Takes about 5-6 days to dry for the size of colas I hang. I'll cut buds from stems into jars, and let them sit for a day, with lid open. Then I tip jars onto a try and check a few buds to make sure they're not too moist. Then it's into jars, sealed and burpped every day for a 7-10 days. Occasionally I'll empty the jar out and leave it for a few hours if the buds are too moist...if not, in goes the Boveda and that's it.


Regarding the Boveda, I remember reading somewhere that Boveda recommended the 62's for cannabis, but since found this video obviously promoting both
https://bovedainc.com/support/herbal/rh-level-right-cannabis/

The first time I tried Boveda I actually got the wrong ones and used the 58s, which did end up giving a more dry/alomst brittle bud after a couple months cure.

Hope this helps


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I use the Boveda 62's but I have also tried the 58's. I'd say both work, depending on what you want your bud to be like. The 62 will leave the bud slightly more sticky when broken up than the 58's.
> 
> My process for dry/curing is pretty basic, but it seems to work great for me so far...so I stick with it.
> I chop usually the whole plant into individual branches, remove large leaves and wet trim the bud, the branches are then hung to dry inside of a 1x2x2.5ft cupboard, fitted with a pc fan and makeshift carbon filter. Which is sufficient to draw fresh air into the cupboard and in the process also move air around without drying the bud too fast.
> ...


That's pretty much my method. Minus the boveda packs. I've nvr used em. I do it by eye, and feel. Most of my stuff is smoked by myself. And or my buddy presses it for oil for his son.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

OzDankDizzle said:


> Swing by and pick me up on the way, mate.


Right


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's pretty much my method. Minus the boveda packs. I've nvr used em. I do it by eye, and feel. Most of my stuff is smoked by myself. And or my buddy presses it for oil for his son.


I find it works really well for me, my main problem is lack of space to hang dry, currently I'm having to chop down 1-2 plants at a time, and then another 2 a few days later.
My operation is small however, so it's no Biggie.
Plus my smoke is all personal, so it doesn't even need a particularly neat trim. I also find that some extra leafy material left on the buds tends to wrap up around the bud when dried, kind of tapers the release of remaining moisture once they're jarred.
Plus I'm growing some pretty dank weed, so the sugar leaves are covered in trichs lol!


----------



## CannaDaddy (Jun 14, 2018)

Never tried anything less than 62’s


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 14, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I find it works really well for me, my main problem is lack of space to hang dry, currently I'm having to chop down 1-2 plants at a time, and then another 2 a few days later.
> My operation is small however, so it's no Biggie.
> Plus my smoke is all personal, so it doesntd even need a particularly neat trim. I also find that some extra leafy material tends to wrap up around the bud, kind of tapers the release of remaining moisture once they're jarred.


I have the exact same problem. I was running perpetual kinda. Chopping one or two almost every week. But the s1 fiasco, flooding, and me breaking my back ruined any type of system I had going. But I can only hang 3 at most 4 if I'm lucky and they aren't big big.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have the exact same problem. I was running perpetual kinda. Chopping one or two almost every week. But the s1 fiasco, flooding, and me breaking my back ruined any type of system I had going. But I can only hang 3 at most 4 if I'm lucky and they aren't big big.


That's quite time you've had as of late, hope your fortunes turn, I'm sure they will.
I struggled trying to get a schedule for a perpetual grow. So I run a semi- perpetual grow now. I have 4 plants flowering about 2 weeks in now, as well as 6 or 7 in veg that will be getting thrown into flower in next day or two, just to make some room in my veg area. These few are just small so I'm not going to mess with them much, just let them do their thing basically. And in a week or so, I'll pop some more beans.
I'm hoping to harvest every 2-3 months, but I intend to just keep it ticking over so to speak.


----------



## keyown1 (Jun 14, 2018)

In general how long does it take dynamite diesel to flower. I Know go by trichs but trying to get a ball park of what to expect.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2018)

My shit is personal too


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 14, 2018)

Sky Warden is a bit small and slower growing so far than other seeds popped at the same time, hopefully it picks up when it gets larger .


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 14, 2018)

Should I thin her out?

Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jun 14, 2018)

I can’t wait till we got the mark for 50% off bro I got a little bit of money saved up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 14, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> In general how long does it take dynamite diesel to flower. I Know go by trichs but trying to get a ball park of what to expect.


Given those genetics I would expect that one to go 10 wks or 70+ days.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 14, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Should I thin her out?
> 
> Bodega BubblegumView attachment 4150977


That is going to be one big beast. It might start creeping up over the fence.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 14, 2018)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I can’t wait till we got the mark for 50% off bro I got a little bit of money saved up


Still got another 13,000 plus hits to go, that's no small amount


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 14, 2018)

Have you guys heard about this secret society seed bank? I heard they have stardawg crosses.


SCJedi said:


> Should I thin her out?
> 
> Bodega BubblegumView attachment 4150977


I would only thin it out if you have humidity issues, and or rain. Also if you are worried about the lower branches getting enough light, I've thinned mine out to get less popcorn buds at the end. Nice plant though, that's basically the shape that I try to go for as well.


----------



## CannaDaddy (Jun 14, 2018)

As far as the S1 “issue” Gu, did me right.
I would have loved those strains, but in all reality it just cost me 4 weeks.
Gu,
Thanks, didn’t lose me as a customer.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Have you guys heard about this secret society seed bank? I heard they have stardawg crosses.
> 
> 
> I would only thin it out if you have humidity issues, and or rain. Also if you are worried about the lower branches getting enough light, I've thinned mine out to get less popcorn buds at the end. Nice plant though, that's basically the shape that I try to go for as well.


Ha! He said humidity! It was 100 here again. I expect 30-40 more 100 degree days. I'll remove larfy bottoms. It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 14, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> That is going to be one big beast. It might start creeping up over the fence.


Good thing they're all my fences. Gotta keep the chickens out somehow.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 14, 2018)

Looks like I'll be picking up a pack of ghost town soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> As long as it smokes & make the user happy..it don't really matter.
> 
> *I still to this day will chop a fresh nug off a plant,befor I go fishing..set it on the vent*(1hr drive later)it's ready to be rolled & smoked... & it gets me high as bat snatch,in the deepest of caves.
> 
> ...


That right there! So many times, not always fishing but defrosted buds have saved me several times.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2018)

Cookies and chem making frost tacos to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I would only thin it out if you have humidity issues, and or rain. Also if you are worried about the lower branches getting enough light, I've thinned mine out to get less popcorn buds at the end. Nice plant though, that's basically the shape that I try to go for as well.


I always keep the center as open as possible for airflow.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 15, 2018)

Dang anyone with experience with the copper chem? The beast I have is barely showing budding signs at end of week 2 

Thought it had to be a light leak but I have a few a week ahead of the copper, and buds and frost going very nicely there, so no light leaks. Very surprising to see bud formation just barely starting....

if its going to go 12 weeks I might just chop it down now.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 15, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Still got another 13,000 plus hits to go, that's no small amount


i predict next Friday, the 22nd


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 15, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i predict next Friday, the 22nd


Wednesday the 27th.


----------



## growslut (Jun 15, 2018)

Copper Chem = worth it

I think the Coppers might have taken a few days longer to show sex, but once they showed the plants steamrolled along

As for the 12 weeks, its up to you whether its want to wait that long. I took mine 74 and 86 days. Did not notice a huge difference in the plants after harvest. Both were A++++. 

With that said, if you've got space, my goal is to let most Greenpoint gear get towards 80 days


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 15, 2018)

Took gunslinger down on Sunday @11weeks.pistils didn't die back as much as I'm use to for other strains, but the trichs were telling me it was done.buds are taking on a purple shade while drying.






Tangerine_ said:


> or they suddenly realize they can longer function in the bedroom because their arteries have hardened and shut off blood flow.


Say wha??the condiment back and forth was all fun and games til I read this little showstopper


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 15, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Took gunslinger down on Sunday @11weeks.pistils didn't die back as much as I'm use to for other strains, but the trichs were telling me it was done.buds are taking on a purple shade while drying.
> View attachment 4151101
> 
> 
> ...


i know right! had me exercising n chit yesterday, uggh...lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 15, 2018)

No shortage of frost on a few of these PW at day 34
 
 
Also found and picked off two male flowers on the plant in the front right of this pic. Sadly they were both fully open. The NR is middle rear.
 

Cheers


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Say wha??the condiment back and forth was all fun and games til I read this little showstopper



That's why I added that very factual "finger waving" comment. I know how hard headed men can be when it comes to their food, lol. 
And should the need arise to see a doctor, for whatever the reason may be, y'all _really_ dig your heels in.

I can see it worked and caused some to take pause. That's a good thing..
Live long and prosper


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Dang anyone with experience with the copper chem? The beast I have is barely showing budding signs at end of week 2
> 
> if its going to go 12 weeks I might just chop it down now.


My two just passed day 77 post flip, and are nowhere close to done. Not as much as a brown pistil.



growslut said:


> Copper Chem = worth it


Sure better be. Besides the two, I've got a tent full of clones, and a male about to drop pollen over a variety of fems including the 2 CCs. I haven't placed this sort of untested faith in any strain since the herijuana [and her kin] debacle some years ago.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> No shortage of frost on a few of these PW at day 34
> View attachment 4151118
> View attachment 4151119
> Also found and picked off two male flowers on the plant in the front right of this pic. Sadly they were both fully open. The NR is middle rear.
> ...


Sorry bout your ballz. Its a pain babysitting a plant but on the up side they do look amazing.

Fingers crossed the pollen is sterile.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My two just passed day 77 post flip, and are nowhere close to done. Not as much as a brown pistil.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure better be. Besides the two, I've got a tent full of clones, and a male about to drop pollen over a variety of fems including the 2 CCs. I haven't placed this sort of untested faith in any strain since the herijuana [and her kin] debacle some years ago.


Damn, Ya I am worried for sure since it literally just started to bud/show signs of budding. Been obviously showing pistils for a long time with its long veg, but I have 9 more seeds of them about. But the structure is beautiful of the actual plant, just no flowering signs yet. i got it cloned so maybe I will 12/12 from clone that plant and see what is up and not give it so much space. That is my main worry at this point is how much space it needs, and thats going to be tied up for 3 months. damn. Think I gotta chop her. I will post a pic pre-chop if I do. It's a shame, trellised it so well and its really filled out. Its a bush tree.

edit: I think imma leave it actually, lol thinking now its about 10 weeks from chop if I went 12 weeks. I gotta wait this one out.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sorry bout your ballz. Its a pain babysitting a plant but on the up side they do look amazing.
> 
> Fingers crossed the pollen is sterile.


If I wasn't so happy with them else wise they would of already got the chop. The worst part is I am legally blind in my right eye and not far from it in my left nowadays, so it is my fault those two were able to open before being plucked. Pretty sure by the looks of them they splurged all over.
It is actually why I take so many pictures. It is easier for me to inspect and see on my lap top then in person.
Oh and FYI the standout PW(the one with the skunk/vicks smell), is an absolute N whore.
 
How the rest look
 

Cheers


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The 'rat' is legally considered an informant. As this 'informant' committed breaking and entering - a crime - to gather the evidence, a first year law student could have gotten that evidence tossed in a micro second. I know this first hand.
> 
> Did you hire your cousin Vinny?


Having had a brief run in with the Marijuana Task Force, prior to my states legalization, I learned a few things about informants.
For 1 thing they will lie. This guy probably told the police that Whytey envited him over and showed him his garden. His word against the defendants, whose a drug addict, "in the prosecutions eyes"
Having pictures of his garden with an exact location within the curtilage probably got this guy a monetary reward and streamlined the warrant process.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's why I added that very factual "finger waving" comment. I know how hard headed men can be when it comes to their food, lol.
> And should the need arise to see a doctor, for whatever the reason may be, y'all _really_ dig your heels in.
> 
> I can see it worked and caused some to take pause. That's a good thing..
> Live long and prosper


I've had good doctors & bad doctors. 
If you don't trust your doctor, get a new one. Ain't no big thang. 

I need to go to physical therapy for a couple of "issues" but keep putting it off. 
It's been my experience that those folks bring more pain than they relieve.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Having had a brief run in with the Marijuana Task Force, prior to my states legalization, I learned a few things about informants.
> For 1 thing they will lie. This guy probably told the police that Whytey envited him over and showed him his garden. His word against the defendants, whose a drug addict, "in the prosecutions eyes"
> Having pictures of his garden with an exact location within the *curtilage* probably got this guy a monetary reward and streamlined the warrant process.


I had to look up "curtilage". 


_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curtilage_


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've had good doctors & bad doctors.
> If you don't trust your doctor, get a new one. Ain't no big thang.
> 
> I need to go to physical therapy for a couple of "issues" but keep putting it off.
> It's been my experience that those folks bring more pain than they relieve.


Just got back from PT and I am hurting for certain but I know in the long run this is needed to get range of motion and flexibility back after the elbow surgery 2 weeks ago. I am pushing it hard (maybe a little too hard) trying to get enough flexibility and range of motion to hold a fishing pole when I go on vacation in a week. Most think it can't be done but me and my physical therapist are out to prove them wrong, besides the vacation is paid for and non refundable and I am not a sit on the beach type of person.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've had good doctors & bad doctors.
> If you don't trust your doctor, get a new one. Ain't no big thang.
> 
> I need to go to physical therapy for a couple of "issues" but keep putting it off.
> It's been my experience that those folks bring more pain than they relieve.


Well yeah, that kinda goes without saying. Go get a second opinion if you feel you're doctor isn't meeting your needs. Trust me...its no big thing on their end either.

For some reason people have this narrative in their head that the job of doctors and nurses is to "fix you". Its not. Our job is to *assist you* in getting better.

Anyways, my original point was more about how difficult it can be to convince people to see their doc. And with men, the resistance is strong. A lot men I know could be bleeding from their eyeballs and still find an excuse to not seek treatment.


----------



## genuity (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well yeah, that kinda goes without saying. Go get a second opinion if you feel you're doctor isn't meeting your needs. Trust me...its no big thing on their end either.
> 
> For some reason people have this narrative in their head that the job of doctors and nurses is to "fix you". Its not. Our job is to *assist you* in getting better.
> 
> Anyways, my original point was more about how difficult it can be to convince people to see their doc. And with men, the resistance is strong. A lot men I know could be bleeding from their eyeballs and still find an excuse to not seek treatment.


Truth..... 100%

I had to damn near die( pneumonia) befor I went to the doc...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well yeah, that kinda goes without saying. Go get a second opinion if you feel you're doctor isn't meeting your needs. Trust me...its no big thing on their end either.
> 
> For some reason people have this narrative in their head that the job of doctors and nurses is to "fix you". Its not. Our job is to *assist you* in getting better.
> 
> Anyways, my original point was more about how difficult it can be to convince people to see their doc. And with men, the resistance is strong. A lot men I know could be bleeding from their eyeballs and still find an excuse to not seek treatment.


I walked off a 7' high retaining wall in the dark and landed on the asphalt below, shredded the one shin scraping the top of the wall as I fell, landed with arms out but also on my face from leg tipping me forward (while scraping the wall) loosened teeth, bottom lip was like ground meat, nose was scraped and bleeding as was chin, had a cut about 2 to 3"" on right palm (required 5 stitches), fractured the radial head in left elbow, tore ligaments in both wrists. Refused to go to the hospital that night my friends tried talking me into it, after some patching up and clearing the fog in my head (most likely had a concussion too) drove home and slept in the recliner, wife saw me in the morning and said either you are voluntarily going to hospital this morning or I am taking off work to escort you. Needless to say I agreed to go to the walk in clinic and found I had beat myself up pretty good  Oh yeah I should have let the wife take me too, while I thought I drove home OK the night before after stiffening up overnight making turns was torture the next morning when trying to drive! At least I am on the road to recovery now


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I learned a few things about informants.
> For 1 thing they will lie..


You know this. So does a DA, the warrant judge, and the defense attorney. 



Bakersfield said:


> This guy probably told the police that Whytey envited him over and showed him his garden.


And Whytey then told him to take some pictures of his illegal grow........ha ha ha etc. C'mon, amigo, how dumb is Whitey supposed to be in this scenario?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> I walked off a 7' high retaining wall in the dark and landed on the asphalt below, shredded the one shin scraping the top of the wall as I fell, landed with arms out but also on my face from leg tipping me forward (while scraping the wall) loosened teeth, bottom lip was like ground meat, nose was scraped and bleeding as was chin, had a cut about 2 to 3"" on right palm (required 5 stitches), fractured the radial head in left elbow, tore ligaments in both wrists. Refused to go to the hospital that night my friends tried talking me into it, after some patching up and clearing the fog in my head (most likely had a concussion too) drove home and slept in the recliner, wife saw me in the morning and said either you are voluntarily going to hospital this morning or I am taking off work to escort you. Needless to say I agreed to go to the walk in clinic and found I had beat myself up pretty good  Oh yeah I should have let the wife take me too, while I thought I drove home OK the night before after stiffening up overnight making turns was torture the next morning when trying to drive! At least I am on the road to recovery now


My God that sounds painful!
I can tell you from an EMS point, that type of mechanism of injury would require immediate transport. 
Glad you're on the mend and going at it hard with your PT and a positive attitude. I hope you have a great vacation.

Oh yeah, and always listen to your wife, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 15, 2018)

Had two spots left open. So next on the list was GPS Cookies n Chem. So I had the ol lady pick two beans outta the pack. Hopefully at least ones a female. And kinda hope I catch one nice male. I can keep him small. I hate not collecting pollen from males. Jus hard right now. Bc I'm trying to flower out 3 times what I usually do. To get my jars back up. I usually keep at least 20 jars full and ready to smoke. But I'm down to 7 jars. And that's way too low.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know this. So does a DA, the warrant judge, and the defense attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> And Whytey then told him to take some pictures of his illegal grow........ha ha ha etc. C'mon, amigo, how dumb is Whitey supposed to be in this scenario?


LOLLLLL

I know in this area the judges are very reluctant to sign "no knock warrants". Someone almost always has to "wire up".
When I worked for EMS our station was adjacent to police station. I cant tell you how many times I've heard LEOs bitch about putting together reports to seek warrants only to have it handed back without a signature.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Had two spots left open. So next on the list was GPS Cookies n Chem. So I had the ol lady pick two beans outta the pack. Hopefully at least ones a female. And kinda hope I catch one nice male. I can keep him small. I hate not collecting pollen from males. Jus hard right now. Bc I'm trying to flower out 3 times what I usually do. To get my jars back up. I usually keep at least 20 jars full and ready to smoke. But I'm down to 7 jars. And that's way too low.
> View attachment 4151152


Quart or gallon sized jars? That’s a lot of variety if it’s quart jars of different strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Quart or gallon sized jars? That’s a lot of variety if it’s quart jars of different strains.


Just a regular Mason jars. Like 8 inches tall or whatever. There def not gallon jars.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Quart or gallon sized jars? That’s a lot of variety if it’s quart jars of different strains.


I very seldom run the strain over. Unless it's from a mother plant. But when I do that. It's a just clone along side several different strains. My last full harvest was 9 different strains. One right before we got flooded.


----------



## JeffeK (Jun 15, 2018)

CannaDaddy said:


> As far as the S1 “issue” Gu, did me right.
> I would have loved those strains, but in all reality it just cost me 4 weeks.
> Gu,
> Thanks, didn’t lose me as a customer.


Ditto! 
Gu~ hooked me up this week too. Expecting replacement packs for the S1's in the mail today. 
Love GPS - best customer service ever!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOLLLLL
> 
> I know in this area the judges are very reluctant to sign "no knock warrants". Someone almost always has to "wire up".
> When I worked for EMS our station was adjacent to police station. I cant tell you how many times I've heard LEOs bitch about putting together reports to seek warrants only to have it handed back without a signature.


You don't have to answer this if you don't want, but I am curious. Do you get drug tested as a EMS?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> You don't have to answer this if you don't want, but I am curious. Do you get drug tested as a EMS?


Yes. Maintaining an active license means adhering to a zero tolerance policy with most employers. I limited my use to vacations only. Not because I feared a UA but because my scope of practice carried an incredible amount of responsibility. And I personally wouldn't want anyone impaired caring for my loved ones either.

When I finally left for good it was a painful but welcomed relief. I could've easily put in another 20yrs but at the time our son was enduring several rounds of aggressive chemo and it became impossible to focus.

I miss it but love my freedom and with Mr Tangs business we were very fortunate to be able to absorb the income loss.
I'm no longer living under a microscope so to speak and because this is a small area I don't have to worry about "appearances" any longer.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 15, 2018)

Purchased from GPS a while ago, Dungeon vault genetics’ Humble Pie

Nice little fan leaf bud. It also happens to be the frostiest compared to the other Humbles.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4151295 View attachment 4151294
> Purchased from GPS a while ago, Dungeon vault genetics’ Humble Pie
> 
> Nice little fan leaf bud. It also happens to be the frostiest compared to the other Humbles.


Arent they cute? From memory, I've had a few do that as well. DVGs Grand Slam and Bodhis ttNL#6 x Appy come to mind.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I very seldom run the strain over. Unless it's from a mother plant. But when I do that. It's a just clone along side several different strains. My last full harvest was 9 different strains. One right before we got flooded.


I wish I had the space to run a bunch of strains at once like that.

It’d be complete chaos in my space hahaha


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know this. So does a DA, the warrant judge, and the defense attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> And Whytey then told him to take some pictures of his illegal grow........ha ha ha etc. C'mon, amigo, how dumb is Whitey supposed to be in this scenario?


Haha, the omnipotent gears of justice. 
The exclusionary rule does not apply to private citizens.
https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/searches-private-citizens.html


----------



## growslut (Jun 15, 2018)

Holy shit . . . stepped things up to the next level

Got a Nugsmasher delivered today and the first round of rosin is everything we hoped for. Potent. Tasty.

Smooshed Iron Horse with the first press. Daaaaammnn


----------



## dstroy (Jun 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4151295 View attachment 4151294
> Purchased from GPS a while ago, Dungeon vault genetics’ Humble Pie
> 
> Nice little fan leaf bud. It also happens to be the frostiest compared to the other Humbles.


I’m running that right now, bought from gps. Mine smelled super funky in veg, like fruity vomit, piney and acidic. It’s at day 20 now, smells like spicy fruit, really strong fruit smell. Can’t wait to see what it’s like when it’s done.

   

Pretty frosty, hope it finishes as well for me as I’ve seen it do for others.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> Holy shit . . . stepped things up to the next level
> 
> Got a Nugsmasher delivered today and the first round of rosin is everything we hoped for. Potent. Tasty.
> 
> Smooshed Iron Horse with the first press. Daaaaammnn


good thing to have! I made one with an arbor press(i only press blonde) , buddy makes aluminium molds tho so he made me plates! ordered heat rods and controller on ebay. total build was bout 85$!! love et!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Arent they cute? From memory, I've had a few do that as well. DVGs Grand Slam and Bodhis ttNL#6 x Appy come to mind.


Say what's the story on ttnl#6? I heard of nl1-2 and 5 but never tt or #6.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know this. So does a DA, the warrant judge, and the defense attorney.
> 
> 
> 
> And Whytey then told him to take some pictures of his illegal grow........ha ha ha etc. C'mon, amigo, how dumb is Whitey supposed to be in this scenario?


That there was kind of funny, but real talk,one of my good friends set me and my cousin up cause he couldn't do probation...just got home after doing almost 8 years...It's always the people that are closest to you that will do you in the fastest. Trust no one but yourself.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yes. Maintaining an active license means adhering to a zero tolerance policy with most employers. I limited my use to vacations only. Not because I feared a UA but because my scope of practice carried an incredible amount of responsibility. And I personally wouldn't want anyone impaired caring for my loved ones either.
> 
> When I finally left for good it was a painful but welcomed relief. I could've easily put in another 20yrs but at the time our son was enduring several rounds of aggressive chemo and it became impossible to focus.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah he gets tested! He's dealing with people's lives!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thought I would share GU testers.. 3rd week from germination.


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 15, 2018)

100% germ rate on my pack of cheap thrills


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 15, 2018)

Greenpoint service announcement:

Just under 10,000 views to go.

I say we hit the 1,000,000 mark on Tuesday.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 15, 2018)

We are going to have to boycott this thread until new drop arrives.


----------



## growslut (Jun 15, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> good thing to have! I made one with an arbor press(i only press blonde) , buddy makes aluminium molds tho so he made me plates! ordered heat rods and controller on ebay. total build was bout 85$!! love et!


dang! what a great deal! yours probably works better too!

done two presses--Cookies n Chem on round two. Flavor went from great to better. Hits heavier

Yimbeans, I've tried 210 and 200 degrees. Is that a good range or would you recommend exploring higher and lower temps?

@BleedsGreen sorry to hear about your arm. Hope you get that range of motion in time for vacation!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 15, 2018)

Homegrown5257 said:


> Say what's the story on ttnl#6? I heard of nl1-2 and 5 but never tt or #6.


I believe its from Trichome Technologies. That's about all I know about it.

@40AmpstoFreedom got any info on TT Northern Lights 6?


Edit. I might have an old pic of it. I think I posted a couple in the Bodhi thread a yr or two ago.

From what I remember it reeked of catpiss at chop. I remember 40amps referencing it in a post here not too long ago and he seem to have some knowledge on their breeding practices. He might be able to share more info on it.

Here ya go
https://www.rollitup.org/t/smelly-strains.957697/#post-14036173


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> dang! what a great deal! yours probably works better too!
> 
> done two presses--Cookies n Chem on round two. Flavor went from great to better. Hits heavier
> 
> Yimbeans, I've tried 210 and 200 degrees. Is that a good range or would you recommend exploring higher and lower temps?


I got a 6 ton jack press that I use and I usually heat mine up to 175 180. It's not really my thing, but it seems that everyone has a different way of doing it depending on their set up. I like to use lower temps in an effort to preserve terpenes.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> dang! what a great deal! yours probably works better too!
> 
> done two presses--Cookies n Chem on round two. Flavor went from great to better. Hits heavier
> 
> ...


i can look tom, i forget what its set on,its out in the garage, kinda far...i think 170 dont quote me tho lol.. update ya tom


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 15, 2018)

I think NL 6 by TT was NL5 x NL1 . I seem to remember it took after 1 with her short stature.


----------



## growslut (Jun 15, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i can look tom, i forget what its set on,its out in the garage, kinda far...i think 170 dont quote me tho lol.. update ya tom


no hurries and no worries

sounds like it might be a good idea to experiment brining the temps down a bit


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> Holy shit . . . stepped things up to the next level
> 
> Got a Nugsmasher delivered today and the first round of rosin is everything we hoped for. Potent. Tasty.
> 
> Smooshed Iron Horse with the first press. Daaaaammnn


awesome! one of my best friends got a nice press recently too and we've been squishing away. this hindu i've got is incredible rosin and yields well.

big time fan of some good, fresh rosin!


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok thanks Tangerine and American grower


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I think NL 6 by TT was NL5 x NL1 . I seem to remember it took after 1 with her short stature.


I seen eqgenetics is making a nl5xnl1 I would love to have but have yet to find a place to order there seeds. I'm thinking they are only available in cali.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I believe its from Trichome Technologies. That's about all I know about it.
> 
> @40AmpstoFreedom got any info on TT Northern Lights 6?
> 
> ...



The TT NL 6 is a sog growers dream. Straight single colas skunky sort of smells and traditional NL. For the Bodhi cross if anyone is interested Some appy leaners have a peach smell. The yield is really big on these. All this info is from me seeing quite a few pictures and doing a lot of research. Haven't popped mine yet but can't wait. I've seen some really nice ones. Some appy ones bushy great lots of colas nugs up and down whole thing.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The TT NL 6 is a sog growers dream. Straight single colas skunky sort of smells and traditional NL. For the Bodhi cross if anyone is interested Some appy leaners have a peach smell. The yield is really big on these. All this info is from me seeing quite a few pictures and doing a lot of research. Haven't popped mine yet but can't wait. I've seen some really nice ones. Some appy ones bushy great lots of colas nugs up and down whole thing.


Sounds badass!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

Had 0 interest in it until I saw pics...then reading the description the guy gave me and I loaded up.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> no hurries and no worries
> 
> sounds like it might be a good idea to experiment brining the temps down a bit


Lower temps give you more terp profile is what I've read


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lower temps give you more terp profile is what I've read


Is that right?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 15, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that right?


when makin rosin....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

No citation so not accepting it. heh


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 16, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Is that right?


Well from what I understand most of the finola oils have a boiling point between 200 and 250. For example, valencene has a boiling point of 253.

Edit: If anything I've found that oil made at lower temps is easier to work with. The higher you go the more brittle it seems to get.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 16, 2018)

Lvtk and Triple Nova are $44 on the site today for anyone interested.


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Is there a new drop or restock announced?


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 16, 2018)

Badfishy1 said:


> Is there a new drop or restock announced?


The last CannaVenture drop was only about half of what they planned on dropping. Should be another drop in a week or two just guessing.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> The last CannaVenture drop was only about half of what they planned on dropping. Should be another drop in a week or two just guessing.


His post in the greenpoint forum says there will be a 10 year anniversary drop late summer or early fall. But he only mentioned the drop that just occurred and the anniversary drop.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 16, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> when makin rosin....


More Terps but less product. More heat, more product, but less terps. I believe this is right?


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 16, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> The last CannaVenture drop was only about half of what they planned on dropping. Should be another drop in a week or two just guessing.


Ty


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 16, 2018)

Wilksey said:


> Same deal here, dude.
> 
> Matter of fact, it's about time to get a new 600w hps digital bulb. Any suggestions from anybody? I'm thinking hortilux if it's still considered the bomb for hps.


I resisted buying a hortilux due to the $$ Well a new one came up on Craigslist for $30 (divorce) not a life altering difference but I will buy another one when the time comes, wish they made a DE 600watt....


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 16, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Lvtk and Triple Nova are $44 on the site today for anyone interested.


LVTK...my favorite in the GH. Loving the structure of the plant.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 16, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thought I would share GU testers.. 3rd week from germination.


Is that diatamasous earth powder on your leaves?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> More Terps but less product. More heat, more product, but less terps. I believe this is right?


yes, think thats correct..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> LVTK...my favorite in the GH. Loving the structure of the plant.View attachment 4151651
> View attachment 4151654


Ohhh ohhhh very skunky looking! I can't wait for these.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

LVTK isn't new...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Lvtk and Triple Nova are $44 on the site today for anyone interested.


Based on pricing, I'm guessing that CV is phasing out LVTK and Triple Nova in favor of newer crosses. 

The new "Cheap Thrills" is Triple Nova X Sunset Sherbet...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Based on pricing, I'm guessing that CV is phasing out LVTK and Triple Nova in favor of newer crosses.
> 
> The new "Cheap Thrills" is Triple Nova X Sunset Sherbet...


Seeds get old and less viable is my experience over the years. It's "how" you store them. Where are all these packs of seeds stored? Just asking.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Seeds get old and less viable is my experience over the years. It's "how" you store them. Where are all these packs of seeds stored? Just asking.


My beans are in the fridge but I have no idea how they were stored before I got them. 

I recently had a bad experience with Jupiter and Beyond by Cult Classics (sold by greenpoint). 
Only got one seed to germinate out of a full pack -- and I bought 2 packs. 

GU~ gave me the cult classics email ID but they haven't responded. 

I should send an email from a different alias to see if they are alive. 
Something like "OMG you are so smart & cool! Where can I buy your seeds?"...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Well all 5 lvtk are fukn garbage. First time running cannaventure. And absolutely the last. This is now twice I've got the fucking shaft from GPS. Even though the lvtk isn't Gu's. 5 outta 5 sprouted. And all 5 are dead. Wtf.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Based on pricing, I'm guessing that CV is phasing out LVTK and Triple Nova in favor of newer crosses.
> 
> The new "Cheap Thrills" is Triple Nova X Sunset Sherbet...


I wouldn't waste my money on lvtk absolute garbage. The entire pack


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

@Homegrown5257
@Tangerine_
I found one of the pictures that sold me on the TTNL . This is TTNL x Appy by bodh but the TTNL breeds pretty true.. There is a lot TTNL characterstics looking at the buds and structure in this one. I think this was the peach pheno but might not have been. I did not grow this but whoever was interested in the TTNL stuff this is a great example of amazingness.

This why some of us, especially me, have huge respect for yield for some of the 'old' dutch and Canadian worked lines that people tried to talk shit about my opinion many pages back.



Here is a Warlock. Again old amazing dutch genes. I bought a ton of Blockhead x Warlock I absolutely cannot wait to pop. Will be monster yielders.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LVTK isn't new...
> View attachment 4151720


It isn't worth the 44 bucks I spent


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It isn't worth the 44 bucks I spent


Ever run triple nova?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever run triple nova?


Nope. This lvtk was my first go at any type of canna venture gear. Every single seed germed sprouted. Lived 3 or 4 days then just died. I have no idea why.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My beans are in the fridge but I have no idea how they were stored before I got them.
> 
> I recently had a bad experience with Jupiter and Beyond by Cult Classics (sold by greenpoint).
> Only got one seed to germinate out of a full pack -- and I bought 2 packs.
> ...


I believe you can get replacements via company called bean fulfillment. They've been replacing people's packs who have legitimate problems and proof of purchase. CCS is partnering with them, and offering two replacement packs, if it was one of theirs with issues.


----------



## Homegrown5257 (Jun 16, 2018)

Those are some sexy heavy gals @40AmpstoFreedom. I'm definitely on the lookout for those now. Would like to see what that ttnl x app would do outside


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nope. This lvtk was my first go at any type of canna venture gear. Every single seed germed sprouted. Lived 3 or 4 days then just died. I have no idea why.


I had a ghost og pack that did that to me from cannaventure once. I still like the genetics though. I've had seeds from all kinds of banks give up on me. It's kind of part of the game. I just recently ordered some dragon tongue bush bean seeds from johnnys seeds and guess what none of them will pop no matter what i do and the pack says 99% germination rate. I am by no means defending any of these seed producers, I'm just saying it's not just cannabis and it happens a lot.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wouldn't waste my money on lvtk absolute garbage. The entire pack


I lost 3 of 3 PRK and 1/2 my LVTK died. One of the reasons I was asking about how the seeds are stored by these companies. The "Cookies and Chem" is still the best growing and looking out of the GPS seeds. But CV is a ??? for me at the moment.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 16, 2018)

I just got 20 LVTK wet this morning. I will keep updating.

I have to say what widow wrote worries me tho.


----------



## Omarfolks (Jun 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Based on pricing, I'm guessing that CV is phasing out LVTK and Triple Nova in favor of newer crosses.
> 
> The new "Cheap Thrills" is Triple Nova X Sunset Sherbet...


Cheap thrills is (raspberry kush x triangle kush) x sunset sherbet 
Triple nova is blackberry kush x triangle kush


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I believe you can get replacements via company called bean fulfillment. They've been replacing people's packs who have legitimate problems and proof of purchase. CCS is partnering with them, and offering two replacement packs, if it was one of theirs with issues.


thanks for the info. got a link?


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

I have had popped a couple dozen assorted Cannaventure lines with 100% germ rate and 100% survival rate

I used to have worse germ rates and lose seedlings. But germ rates have gone up and lost 0 seedlings since implementing 2 simple steps

#1-soak the seeds before planting in 1/2 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide mixed with 20 oz of water. This kills all pathogens and should knock out any problems from improper storage. This move is what helped improve germ rate by 20% or so.

#2-once the seedlings pop and after the first leaves open, start spraying the stems with chamomile tea every 3 or 4 days. The sulfur kills off the fungus that causes damping off.

Give it a try. Its a little more work but worth it.


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

btw, one PRK was definitely infected with damping off. It was stunted and then fell over sideways, then I sprayed it with chamomile tea and it bounced back. Now it is healthy and in flower.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> btw, one PRK was definitely infected with damping off. It was stunted and then fell over sideways, then I sprayed it with chamomile tea and it bounced back. Now it is healthy and in flower.


You spray the tea when the lights are off? I've used a homemade sulfer burner before for another reason, and the sulfer needed to be applied in the dark cycle.

Edit: Any of my plants get any fungus I should just throw them outside and wait for rain. There's so much sulfer in the air from the volcano that's going off.


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well all 5 lvtk are fukn garbage. First time running cannaventure. And absolutely the last. This is now twice I've got the fucking shaft from GPS. Even though the lvtk isn't Gu's. 5 outta 5 sprouted. And all 5 are dead. Wtf.


You need to blame others less and learn more about damping off.


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> You spray the tea when the lights are off? I've used a homemade sulfer burner before for another reason, and the sulfer needed to be applied in the dark cycle.


Chamomile tea is the one spray that I do with the lights on. I think because it sprays the stem and not the leaves that the light does not hit the stem directly. That, and the tea is not oil based. I have never noticed signs of burning. Usually, the plants have a growth spurt the day after spraying the tea

I typically only apply the tea during the root riot and solo-cup stages


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> Holy shit . . . stepped things up to the next level
> 
> Got a Nugsmasher delivered today and the first round of rosin is everything we hoped for. Potent. Tasty.
> 
> Smooshed Iron Horse with the first press. Daaaaammnn


What kind of returns are you getting? I just got a cheap 12 ton press with 3x5 plates a couple months ago. Can't wait to smash up some of this GP gear. Will probably try live rosin too and see what that's all about


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> What kind of returns are you getting? I just got a cheap 12 ton press with 3x5 plates a couple months ago. Can't wait to smash up some of this GP gear. Will probably try live rosin too and see what that's all about


I've been impressed by the returns but so far the rosin has been too sticky to weight it after pressing

I've been pressing .6-.8 grams of flower and guess its getting a 20% return or so. 8-10 small dabs per squish. Really loving it!

I saw your thread about making homemade vape pens. Did you get your method sorted out?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well all 5 lvtk are fukn garbage. First time running cannaventure. And absolutely the last. This is now twice I've got the fucking shaft from GPS. Even though the lvtk isn't Gu's. 5 outta 5 sprouted. And all 5 are dead. Wtf.


Again?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Again?


Sounds like a pattern. Wonder if he is soil? Wonder if he pretreats with nematodes for fungus gnats so the larvae that you can't see until they are adults flying around that eat your seedlings and roots are dead on arrival?

For anyone interested this was the best move I ever did when growing organic in soil:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B06XPCBZ1V/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Saves you so much torment.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Again?


Terrible run of bad luck.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Sounds like a pattern. Wonder if he is soil? Wonder if he pretreats with nematodes for fungus gnats so the larvae that you can't see until they are adults flying around that eat your seedlings and roots are dead on arrival.
> 
> For anyone interested this was the best move I ever did when growing organic in soil:
> 
> ...


LOL, I don't think its fungus gnats 40. Nope


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Sounds like a pattern. Wonder if he is soil? Wonder if he pretreats with nematodes for fungus gnats so the larvae that you can't see until they are adults flying around that eat your seedlings and roots are dead on arrival.
> 
> For anyone interested this was the best move I ever did when growing organic in soil:
> 
> ...


Do the nematodes survive after watering with nutes?

edit: realized if your soil is organic your do not have a problem using salt-based nutes.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> Do the nematodes survive after watering with nutes?


Yes. Some will even over winter  They kill lots more things than just gnat larvae too. I love bug wars I have not used chems indoors for almost a decade now. Hypoaspis miles mites and lady bugs are fuckin monsters.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

I have been sprouting in just plain pro mix with a bit of EWC for years now. First time I had issues was with this run. Can't say I have had a seed dampen off since the first time I tried popping seeds at 15 in egg cartons. Maybe that plastic bag or dome nonsense isn't such a great idea? 
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been sprouting in just plain pro mix with a bit of EWC for years now. First time I had issues was with this run. Can't say I have had a seed dampen off since the first time I tried popping seeds at 15 in egg cartons. Maybe that plastic bag or dome nonsense isn't such a great idea?
> Cheers


Was my first though ^


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Was my first though ^


I am really stoned atm but I am pretty sure I remember posts about him using plastic bags lol I covered those egg cartons with saran wrap haha
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

I just figured he wasn't hard headed enough to keep doing that shit. I try to think very optimistically lately.

I forgot though none of our posts are cited and backed up by published papers. Well over a decade of experience is nothing in comparison. Hell he probably has me on ignore lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I have been sprouting in just plain pro mix with a bit of EWC for years now. First time I had issues was with this run. Can't say I have had a seed dampen off since the first time I tried popping seeds at 15 in egg cartons. Maybe that plastic bag or dome nonsense isn't such a great idea?
> Cheers


The plastic bags and domes_ are_ nonsense. Its does nothing but create the perfect breeding grounds for pathogens to attack delicate seedlings.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

Yeah I quit using paper towels and napkins in a plastic bag a long time ago too. Only took a few times of opening them and smelling an odd sour or weird smell to know bacteria and fungus likes that shit.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I just figured he wasn't hard headed enough to keep doing that shit. I try to think very optimistically lately.
> 
> I forgot though none of our posts are cited and backed up by published papers. Well over a decade of experience is nothing in comparison. Hell he probably has me on ignore lol.


lol welcome to the club 



Tangerine_ said:


> The plastic bags and domes_ are_ nonsense. Its does nothing but create the perfect breeding grounds for pathogens to attack delicate seedlings.


Absolutely!!!! I won't even use a dome for my clones that doesn't have adjustable vents.
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I had a ghost og pack that did that to me from cannaventure once. I still like the genetics though. I've had seeds from all kinds of banks give up on me. It's kind of part of the game. I just recently ordered some dragon tongue bush bean seeds from johnnys seeds and guess what none of them will pop no matter what i do and the pack says 99% germination rate. I am by no means defending any of these seed producers, I'm just saying it's not just cannabis and it happens a lot.


Yeah I'm not asking for replacements. They were the replacement for the awesome s1's I got. So you can understand why it irritates me. And everyone that wants to give me their way to pop seeds. I'm good on that. I've been popping seeds for a day or two. Everything is potted the same, watered the same. Everything. Even ones that have been flowered over the last 14 years.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm not asking for replacements. They were the replacement for the awesome s1's I got. So you can understand why it irritates me. And everyone that wants to give me their way to pop seeds. I'm good on that. I've been popping seeds for a day or two. Everything is potted the same, watered the same. Everything. Even ones that have been flowered over the last 14 years.


One thing I found over time is that one method may work fine in all fall and winter and come summer and spring fuck you over hard. (variable climate = variable results)


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> You need to blame others less and learn more about damping off.


Gtfoh. Seriously.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> I have had popped a couple dozen assorted Cannaventure lines with 100% germ rate and 100% survival rate
> 
> I used to have worse germ rates and lose seedlings. But germ rates have gone up and lost 0 seedlings since implementing 2 simple steps
> 
> ...


I just hate introducing new things to my garden. It has been tip top with everything I have been doing for the past almost 9 years. Other than upgrading lights and whatnot. But my tents have been productive producing machines straight for at least 4 1/2 years. Until recently.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm not asking for replacements. They were the replacement for the awesome s1's I got. So you can understand why it irritates me. *And everyone that wants to give me their way to pop seeds. I'm good on that. I've been popping seeds for a day or two. Everything is potted the same, watered the same. Everything. Even ones that have been flowered over the last 14 years*.


And yet we continue to read about your failed germination attempts while trashing breeders because of your inability to learn.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

Ego and arrogance is strong with this one.


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Gtfoh. Seriously.


LOL, you're the one who is whining about a 0% survival rate and has literally "no idea why."

Perhaps it is you who should Gtfoh and educate yourself before looking more like a fool (if that's even possible).


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm not asking for replacements. They were the replacement for the awesome s1's I got. So you can understand why it irritates me. And everyone that wants to give me their way to pop seeds. I'm good on that. I've been popping seeds for a day or two. Everything is potted the same, watered the same. Everything. Even ones that have been flowered over the last 14 years.





whytewidow said:


> I just hate introducing new things to my garden. It has been tip top with everything I have been doing for the past almost 9 years. Other than upgrading lights and whatnot. But my tents have been productive producing machines straight for at least 4 1/2 years. Until recently.


Pics or it didn't happen.....
Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

This went through the exact same method. As well as the 400 before it. Lol
Day 31 I think. Texas Butter


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This went through the exact same method. As well as the 400 before it. Lol
> Day 31 I think. Texas Butter
> View attachment 4151841 View attachment 4151842 View attachment 4151843 View attachment 4151844 View attachment 4151845 View attachment 4151846 View attachment 4151847 View attachment 4151848 View attachment 4151850


Since you clearly can't figure it out, a new pathogen has RECENTLY been introduced into your garden. If you want your germ and survival rates to improve YOU WILL HAVE TO CHANGE THINGS.

FFS...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

It looks like you are growing in a strip joint to me lol 
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It looks like you are growing in a strip joint to me lol
> Cheers


Hey now, the red light district promotes female flowers.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey now, the red light district promotes female flowers.


The one I meant kills them lol 

Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

You guys are ruthless.


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This went through the exact same method. As well as the 400 before it. Lol
> Day 31 I think. Texas Butter
> View attachment 4151841 View attachment 4151842 View attachment 4151843 View attachment 4151844 View attachment 4151845 View attachment 4151846 View attachment 4151847 View attachment 4151848 View attachment 4151850


And now that I have a bit more time-
It's been said before, but this is the only step I took to go from about 40% survival to 100% germ and survival (for over 9 months now):

Quoting myself:
Hydrogen peroxide is also used to prevent damping off (which is one of the main reasons seedlings die). I use it 100% of the time for all seeds, and I too have 100% success rate since I started doing it. A capful of 3% peroxide into 20 ounces of distilled water (PHed if needed). Then do the paper towel method, and this treated water is the only thing that touches those seeds/seedlings until they go into their much larger veg pots (unless they need a mild fert and I add peroxide to that too). I had a serious issue with damping off, and it never happens now.

Long term use of peroxide can harm soil microbes, so don't use throughout the plant's entire life.

Edit: Added "germ and survival" - it sounded like my germ rate was below 100% -it isn't.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

All I see is someone ruthlessly killing poor defenseless seeds 




whytewidow said:


> had a bad pack of Chinook Haze. Alot didn't germ ones that did. All males. *Emailed gu had replaceent pack with 5 days*.





whytewidow said:


> I popped 4 obs. 2 have black taproot right out the gate. Duds more than likely. Hope not.





whytewidow said:


> Well out the first set of 4 O.B.S. seeds 3 are duds. They germed and popped a black taproot. And that was it. Nothing else. Kinda irritated. As this is the second pack of duds ive gotten from greenpoint. I had a bad pack of Chinook Haze that did the same thing.





whytewidow said:


> One thing I am. Is honest. I jus dropped 3 more O.B.S. if they don' germ.* I'l b emailing him hopefully for a replacement pack*. 7 outta 10 bad seeds isn't kosher in my book.





whytewidow said:


> Well it' official. I planted one of the 4 from the first 4 I germed. But it dies out in the peat pellet. So that's 4 for 4 that were duds. So I'm already out almost half a pack of obs. Which kinda irritates me. Pretty shitty you gotta germ 7 out of a 10 pack to get one to grow. Not happy right now. Out of 7 only 3 r planted now. These 3 are the ones I had to send the shells on. Which you shoukdnt have to do. I' starting to think they weren't dried right or something. Not a happy GPS customer right now.





whytewidow said:


> First of all I've popped way over 1000 seeds. I've NVR had a problem. The next 3 popped just fine. The 30 before that popped just fine. It' not my method. But thanks for your useless reply. I appreciate it. But it's not needed. I wasn't being negative. The only thing negative was your comment. The next 3 I germed exactly the same. Same brand paper towel. Same jug of water. And when the seed pops a black taproot. How in the fuck is that my fault.





whytewidow said:


> Well out of 5 pebble pushers and 5 sundae stallion only have 1 pebble pusher and 2 sundae stallions left. These are probably the most manliest, sickly lookn seedlings I have ever run. And no it's not my soil, temp, environment, or any if the above.





whytewidow said:


> Yeah my guess just bad seeds. Not uncommon but with me





whytewidow said:


> Well all 5 lvtk are fukn garbage. First time running cannaventure. And absolutely the last. This is now twice I've got the fucking shaft from GPS. Even though the lvtk isn't Gu's. 5 outta 5 sprouted. And all 5 are dead. Wtf.





whytewidow said:


> *Yeah I'm not asking for replacements.*


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 16, 2018)

Can't we all just get along man!!!!! lol. 
i like rapid rooters for popping pellets, 100%! dome n go...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 16, 2018)

After the "H2O2" soak, gonna roll in "Recharge" and plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All I see is someone ruthlessly killing poor defenseless seeds


Yeah...my bet is the a$$hole neighbor is breaking in, killing the seedlings, and probably taking pictures !


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...my bet is the a$$hole neighbor is breaking in, killing the seedlings, and probably taking pictures !


lolol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...my bet is the a$$hole neighbor is breaking in, killing the seedlings, and probably taking pictures !


My money is on the 9 year old girl with seizures who broke her back in a flood or whatever the story is today.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All I see is someone ruthlessly killing poor defenseless seeds


Straight savage hahahaha

Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Jelly Pie #7 this was a small clone I flowered. For an extra herb. She's super rank. Def stardawg leaner. She finished in 61 days. In a 1gal smarty. She's my keeper from the pack. I have a mother plant. And clones of her. She's getting run in a 7gal radicle bag next. She's super sticky. And she may even be able to be taken before 61. See how she smokes this time. Last run I took her to 76 days. She was super narcotic, very little cloudy trichs. She was mostly amber.. So this time to test her out finish time wise.
She still needs trimmed. Jus a quick trim before hanging. Still hurts my back to sketch lean over the table and trim.

Edit: shes mostly cloudy this run..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Straight savage hahahaha
> 
> Cheers


I feel several expletives coming my way.....

*ducks*


----------



## main cola (Jun 16, 2018)

Seen this on IG ..wondering if it's the same Adam that ripped off Gu
Man the seed game is crazy


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I feel several expletives coming my way.....
> 
> *ducks*


I was actually grateful for the reminder of all of those gems lol I am still laughing at how incredible of an argument stopper that is , but yet it just keeps on going. 
I think you two should go pic for pic. I have a feeling he might have ya Tangy 

Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All I see is someone ruthlessly killing poor defenseless seeds


It's a shame the guy has so much good advice he'll never see. At least you cited your sources for that post.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

main cola said:


> Seen this on IG ..wondering if it's the same Adam that ripped off Gu
> Man the seed game is crazyView attachment 4151862


Who is Andrew in this calculus and why does it say subcool? is it subcools account viewing all of this? Just trying to piece it all together. Also does the Adam guy/greaybeard seeds also own fastbuds or something?

Edit: oooo I see...fastbuds is the source for freebies...

Hmm Main Cola are you subcool or something? curious as to why that is in the mix?


----------



## main cola (Jun 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Who is Andrew in this calculus and why does it say subcool? is it subcools account viewing all of this? Just trying to piece it all together. Also does the Adam guy/greaybeard seeds also own fastbuds or something?
> 
> Edit: oooo I see...fastbuds is the source for freebies...
> 
> Hmm Main Cola are you subcool or something? curious as to why that is in the mix?


Nah I'm not subcool lol..That's a screen shot from subcools IG page..I should of stated that
Trying to warn people not to buy from Grey beard seeds and it looks like the owner might be named Adam..Just wondering if this is the same Adam that ripped off Gu
Here's the site..I wouldn't buy anything from him though...https://www.greybeardseeds.com
Edit: also found this https://www.rollitup.org/t/greybeard-seeds.962424/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2018)

Soil that's too wet is a major cause of damping off. 
I've had better luck wetting the soil BEFORE putting it in cups. (No perched water table.)


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I was actually grateful for the reminder of all of those gems lol I am still laughing at how incredible of an argument stopper that is , but yet it just keeps on going.
> I think you two should go pic for pic. I have a feeling he might have ya Tangy* *
> 
> Cheers


z

Haha, not today.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 16, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Is that diatamasous earth powder on your leaves?


No its either flash or Mite/mildew washout, I had just sprayed them.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 16, 2018)

You guys know theres a foolproof way to prevent damping off.. DON'T top water, place containers in a tray, pour water into tray (just enough to feed plants) don't flood them. This makes root search for water and keeps stem dry.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 16, 2018)

*Texas butter 
*


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> *Texas butter
> *
> 
> View attachment 4151873 View attachment 4151874


Nice.... they look super dense.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You guys know theres a foolproof way to prevent damping off.. DON'T top water, place containers in a tray, pour water into tray (just enough to feed plants) don't flood them. This makes root search for water and keeps stem dry.


That's exactly how i water. They didn't damp off. They died healthy af over night in a 8 hour night cycle.


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> And now that I have a bit more time-
> It's been said before, but this is the only step I took to go from about 40% survival to 100% germ and survival (for over 9 months now):
> 
> Quoting myself:
> ...


It was probably your post that got me started on this method. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> It was probably your post that got me started on this method. Thanks Doc!


You are very welcome! I'm glad I maybe helped to ever-so-slightly lessen the stress of seedling survival.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's exactly how i water. They didn't damp off. They died healthy af over night in a 8 hour night cycle.


interesting cause that kind of sounds exactly like what happens with damping off? what are you growing in? what is your germination method?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's exactly how i water. They didn't damp off. They died healthy af over night in a 8 hour night cycle.


Regardless of what exactly is killing them, it’s clearly not an issue with the seeds if it’s happening so often with different strains.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys should stall the 1m views until the release/restock


Damn @Gu~ 
First you tell us to stall the thread so we can maximize the opportunity for the discount with the re-stock drop.
Then you pimp the thread everywhere to bump up views


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 16, 2018)

While I agree Widow has his own issues germinating seeds, I do also have to agree with him that the LVTK was pretty shit. lol I mean not close to as good as my freebie skunk #1 clone I have from my seed I grew. The smell went much more triangle dominant late in flower, and the effects were nothing noteworthy. I will not be wasting my time with the other LVTK seeds of those I have. Sorry LVTK growers out there now, but that is my final answer.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's exactly how i water. They didn't damp off. They died healthy af over night in a 8 hour night cycle.


Be on the lookout for this guy.

Pretty sure you have a leprechaun infestation there.



sourgummy said:


> While I agree Widow has his own issues germinating seeds, I do also have to agree with him that the LVTK was pretty shit. lol I mean not close to as good as my freebie skunk #1 clone I have from my seed I grew. The smell went much more triangle dominant late in flower, and the effects were nothing noteworthy. I will not be wasting my time with the other LVTK seeds of those I have. Sorry LVTK growers out there now, but that is my final answer.


Aww you’re making me glad I missed it.

Forgive me wydow, if I don’t trust your judgment. I pop seeds in every medium imaginable, whatever is handy, and water and a heat mat, and nothing else and I have 98% viable seedling with everything, including ten year old bagseed I stored poorly.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> There is an "Adam Dunn" who has "The Adam Dunn Show" He has a black and greybeard.


He has a black man and a not-so-famous pirate? Terrifying.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> He has a black man and a not-so-famous pirate? Terrifying.


oh my that is borderline racist you really need to be careful i mean you cant just say "black paint" anymore.
now you have to say "Darnell, can you please paint that for me"


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Regardless of what exactly is killing them, it’s clearly not an issue with the seeds if it’s happening so often with different strains.


I've nvr had it happen other than with a few of the sundae stallions pebble pushers, and lvtk. Nothing else has been problem. Everything else from other breeders as well as 4 other GPS strains going strong.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've nvr had it happen other than with a few of the sundae stallions pebble pushers, and lvtk. Nothing else has been problem. Everything else from other breeders as well as 4 other GPS strains going strong.


@Tangerine_ posted a string of quotes from you citing germ/seedling issues for a while.

Even if it was just the three examples, they’re still different strains with different mommas and one from an entirely different breeder. I’d examine my own grow conditions before assuming they were all just bad seeds.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nope. This lvtk was my first go at any type of canna venture gear. Every single seed germed sprouted. Lived 3 or 4 days then just died. I have no idea why.


 What type of water and soil are you using?


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've nvr had it happen other than with a few of the sundae stallions pebble pushers, and lvtk. Nothing else has been problem. Everything else from other breeders as well as 4 other GPS strains going strong.


lol you must not have seen the mass quotes of your posts together all complaining about issues with germinating from like 4 strains. You don't even make sense anymore since you can't even remember some posts from a little while ago. Kinda shooting your credibility in the face bro.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 16, 2018)

Nah he has us on ignore really thin skinned. Emotional fortitude of a young girl it seems. Easier for some to put their head in the sand instead of hear reality sometimes.


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

just pressed 2.7 grams of flower, Copper Chem mixed with Mosca's Boom Boom

after pressing got .5 grams of rosin

Loving the rosin!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 16, 2018)

try makin it with some blonde or bubble, get crazy returns!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 16, 2018)

Jelly Pie #2. Day 80 since first bloom, and coming down tomorrow. I would say chem dominates the smell of this pheno, but there are slight, grape taffy nuances in the background.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Day 80 since first bloom, and coming down tomorrow. I would say chem dominates the smell of this pheno, but there are slight, grape taffy nuances in the background. View attachment 4151965 View attachment 4151966 View attachment 4151967 View attachment 4151968 View attachment 4151969 View attachment 4151970


Absolutely gorgeous.

I see most of you guys are letting the GPS strains go 10+ weeks. Is it a GPS thing or preference? Just wondering if I should let my new GPS gear go longer then I usually let my stuff go.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I see most of you guys are letting the GPS strains go 10+ weeks. Is it a GPS thing or preference? Just wondering if I should let my new GPS gear go longer then I usually let my stuff go.


Thank you. 

I am going to say it just depends on the strain, pheno and grow conditions. Sorry to be so broad, but no hard set rule for me. I just watch and determine as it grows. I don't mind letting them go long when they need it.


----------



## growslut (Jun 16, 2018)

okay, 1 million views is a big milestone, and Gu~ is rewarding the fans with a 50% off sale. It is in the home-stretch (6,000 more views at the time of posting) and I thought it might be cool if this thread honored all the good stuff Greenpoint has gotten them. Like a tribute, if everyone shared there favorite Greenpoint story--whether its what you've grown, your favorite smoke, when Gu~ hooked you up, a runt who turned out killer or that time you got a steal of a deal. Whatever your reason for supporting Greenpoint, what is it?

Here's mine. I started growing my own smoke for two reasons--to save money and quality control of my own herb. Then I found Greenpoint and got addicted to the auctions. I mean addicted. I was setting an alarm in the middle of the night to wake up and buy seeds. Lol. And then my girlfriend got pissed b/c so much money kept getting spent on the auctions. She told me many times I was 'banned' from buying more seeds. She even said she thought about hiding the computer to prevent more seed buys. She had a good point. For a couple months, I was spending more on seeds than I used to weed at the dispensary! 

I bought at least one pack of every single strain Greenpoint offers (except Cackleberry. The cherry description threw me off but I have seen many awesome looking grows and the recent descriptions of lime smell make me think I might need a pack of those too!). And then I tried growing as many as I could to see which ones were worth growing again. Currently I've grown 27 Greenpoint strains. And like I've said before, I enjoy every single one. Some more than others, but every single one has been top shelf and there has not been a single strain I do not like. And the best news is, my girlfriend LOVES Greenpoint gear!!! She says I am no longer banned and when I told her I was getting ready to spend money on the auctions, she is almost as excited as me! 

I asked her, just now, what she wanted me to say about Greenpoint's smoke. She turned, and ripped open the pink silk Japanese night gown she was wearing and thrust her pussy out. In respect~. "Does that say enough?" She asked. After laughing she added "say I need toothpicks in my eyes to make it through the day!"

Thanks Greenpoint!~ 

tdlr: my girlfriend got pissed b/c I spent so much money on Greenpoint seeds. Then she smoked the Greenpoint bud. And now she tells me to buy more!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

growslut said:


> okay, 1 million views is a big milestone, and Gu~ is rewarding the fans with a 50% off sale. It is in the home-stretch (6,000 more views at the time of posting) and I thought it might be cool if this thread honored all the good stuff Greenpoint has gotten them. Like a tribute, if everyone shared there favorite Greenpoint story--whether its what you've grown, your favorite smoke, when Gu~ hooked you up, a runt who turned out killer or that time you got a steal of a deal. Whatever your reason for supporting Greenpoint, what is it?
> 
> Here's mine. I started growing my own smoke for two reasons--to save money and quality control of my own herb. Then I found Greenpoint and got addicted to the auctions. I mean addicted. I was setting an alarm in the middle of the night to wake up and buy seeds. Lol. And then my girlfriend got pissed b/c so much money kept getting spent on the auctions. She told me many times I was 'banned' from buying more seeds. She even said she thought about hiding the computer to prevent more seed buys. She had a good point. For a couple months, I was spending more on seeds than I used to weed at the dispensary!
> 
> ...


This is good


----------



## tatonka (Jun 16, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I am going to say it just depends on the strain, pheno and grow conditions. Sorry to be so broad, but no hard set rule for me. I just watch and determine as it grows. I don't mind letting them go long when they need it.


I agree with this too. My hickok haze #4 looks like it will finish two weeks earlier this round because I am pushing her more because I know her a little better.
Gu said somewhere in this thread, that allowing these Wild West seeds to go 10 weeks would be rewarded. Most of my Greenpoint stuff swole up in week 9 and 10


----------



## 2easy (Jun 16, 2018)

i have only grown sky pilot and i am currently growing cali cannon but i also have a swag bag full of strains from gu.

after growing sky pilot i was 100% sold. she didnt look like much. there was a lot of leaf so buds werent that photogenic but man it was loud and a 100% 1 hitter quiter couch lock. 

there would be photos buried way back in this thread almost 2 years ago. it was a heavy girl too. one of the best yields i ever pulled


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2018)

My lvtk is looking real shitty but I'm having issues with tupur. The tupur is holding water too long and not enough o2 for roots so the goji and lvtk seedlings I have hit a stall. Apparently I can't treat the tupur like I used to which was to keep it pretty moist the whole time but now I can barely water my plants or they no likely. Which is how it has always been when I use dirt but when I switched over to tupur a few years back I treated it more like rock wool or coco and watered daily pretty much but now its water logging these girls.

Hopefully the two come around but if not oh well I got my crosses to fall on.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 16, 2018)

Sky pilot


----------



## klx (Jun 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Day 80 since first bloom, and coming down tomorrow. I would say chem dominates the smell of this pheno, but there are slight, grape taffy nuances in the background. View attachment 4151965 View attachment 4151966 View attachment 4151967 View attachment 4151968 View attachment 4151969 View attachment 4151970


Some very beautiful plants bro, well done. Makes me amped to get mine going. I will be looking for a 9 week keeper though if it exists.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk is looking real shitty but I'm having issues with tupur. The tupur is holding water too long and not enough o2 for roots so the goji and lvtk seedlings I have hit a stall. Apparently I can't treat the tupur like I used to which was to keep it pretty moist the whole time but now I can barely water my plants or they no likely. Which is how it has always been when I use dirt but when I switched over to tupur a few years back I treated it more like rock wool or coco and watered daily pretty much but now its water logging these girls.
> 
> Hopefully the two come around but if not oh well I got my crosses to fall on.


Honestly the GPS website says that it is a 9 week flower time with a high potency of possibly 27% THC.

Also biggest bullshit is that this strain is a "holy grail according to cannaventure." Lol sorry but that is just some total bullshit. I got plants that rape the shit out of the LVTK. I understand why it was given as a freebie now. So far to me it seems cannaventure is hit or total miss. I have a raspberry kush that is a total keeper. But heard others have horrible experiences with it.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

This is my skunk #1 that was a freebie. On the plant smells of berries and cream, I am guessing the fruity smell from the Acapulco or Mexican sativa in there or Colombian I forget the genes in there. These were from seedsman I beleive. I’m very interested why the LVTK was so much worse. my skunk finished at day 51 and I should have taken it a couple days earlier. LVTK 11 weeks lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> @Tangerine_ posted a string of quotes from you citing germ/seedling issues for a while.
> 
> Even if it was just the three examples, they’re still different strains with different mommas and one from an entirely different breeder. I’d examine my own grow conditions before assuming they were all just bad seeds.


Those examples were just from this thread. There's actually several more across the forum. But I got bored and didn't cite those. lol.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nah he has us on ignore really thin skinned. Emotional fortitude of a young girl it seems. Easier for some to put their head in the sand instead of hear reality sometimes.


*SMH* That's too bad because a successful grower (even the seasoned ones) know the importance being open to learning new things. 
A good growers will always try to remain a student​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Honestly the GPS website says that it is a 9 week flower time with a high potency of possibly 27% THC.
> 
> Also biggest bullshit is that this strain is a "holy grail according to cannaventure." Lol sorry but that is just some total bullshit. I got plants that rape the shit out of the LVTK. I understand why it was given as a freebie now. So far to me it seems cannaventure is hit or total miss. I have a raspberry kush that is a total keeper. But heard others have horrible experiences with it.


At least you grew it out start to finish before calling it shit. To me, that's a genuine review and very much needed in this day of hype and social media.
Did you post any pics? I might have missed em. Just wondering how much variation there is with this one.
I have two going now. They look great and smell great. The only complaint I have so far is the structure but the smoke will tell the true tale for me. But if these take 11 wks it better be phenomenal smoke!
And I know this isn't possible for everyone, but I've misjudged plants on seed runs only to run them a second time to see some real magic happen. So now, I try to run everything at least twice before making a final decision. Though, I'll admit I recently ran some of Sins Triple Cherry Diesel and every single plant was complete shit. They were so bad I tossed the clones and threw the finished bud in the trim bin.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Day 80 since first bloom, and coming down tomorrow. I would say chem dominates the smell of this pheno, but there are slight, grape taffy nuances in the background. View attachment 4151965 View attachment 4151966 View attachment 4151967 View attachment 4151968 View attachment 4151969 View attachment 4151970


Have mercy!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> I see most of you guys are letting the GPS strains go 10+ weeks. Is it a GPS thing or preference? Just wondering if I should let my new GPS gear go longer then I usually let my stuff go.


Because of the genetics (chems) I expect no less than 70 days. Throw some haze in the mix and they tend to go even longer.
I know my description is broad too but because these are F1s it depends on how much influence the mother has. 

My TNT for example had two very different pheno expressions. Looks, smell, structure and finishing time. One finished in under 63 days and the other went to 78.

But for me, that's what I love about F1s and hunting through packs. If I wanted uniformity, I'd just run clones. For me, that's about as interesting as watching paint dry.​


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2018)

Three Copper Chem of mine went 67, 70 and 74 days according to fade and trichs. The one that went 70 days was the winner in a winner strain. First run was 4/4 male and second was 3/4 female.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> At least you grew it out start to finish before calling it shit. To me, that's a genuine review and very much needed in this day of hype and social media.
> Did you post any pics? I might have missed em. Just wondering how much variation there is with this one.
> I have two going now. They look great and smell great. The only complaint I have so far is the structure but the smoke will tell the true tale for me. But if these take 11 wks it better be phenomenal smoke!
> And I know this isn't possible for everyone, but I've misjudged plants on seed runs only to run them a second time to see some real magic happen. So now, I try to run everything at least twice before making a final decision. Though, I'll admit I recently ran some of Sins Triple Cherry Diesel and every single plant was complete shit. They were so bad I tossed the clones and threw the finished bud in the trim bin.


Ya I tried to give updates as it went. I did post pics, they looked pretty good with the trichome coverage, not amazing though. The smell was the best part, but then that faded towards end of flower so like nothing left to be stoked on. Had horrible structure on majority of the buds, they looked very unruly. The density of the buds was just fine, but just pretty sad yield and it was leafy. To be honest I thought Heisengrow had a better one, but his picture wasn't anything to write home about. Very well could have just not been the best picture he had of it, but still was expecting something better even yield wise from those looks and what he was saying about it. The smell matched up but then faded, and everything else sucked. I will run the rest of those Fem skunk freebies before I pop another LVTK.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #2. Day 80 since first bloom, and coming down tomorrow. I would say chem dominates the smell of this pheno, but there are slight, grape taffy nuances in the background. View attachment 4151965 View attachment 4151966 View attachment 4151967 View attachment 4151968 View attachment 4151969 View attachment 4151970


Absolutely gorgeous, I’m loving the color.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya I tried to give updates as it went. I did post pics, they looked pretty good with the trichome coverage, not amazing though. The smell was the best part, but then that faded towards end of flower so like nothing left to be stoked on. Had horrible structure on majority of the buds, they looked very unruly. The density of the buds was just fine, but just pretty sad yield and it was leafy. To be honest I thought Heisengrow had a better one, but his picture wasn't anything to write home about. Very well could have just not been the best picture he had of it, but still was expecting something better even yield wise from those looks and what he was saying about it. The smell matched up but then faded, and everything else sucked. I will run the rest of those Fem skunk freebies before I pop another LVTK.


Man I hope this isn't the case across the board. Your thoughts on LVTK are just like mine on the PRK. I told myself after the PRK that I was done with cannaventure. Then I read Heisengrows report. LVTK replaced my S1s, my choice...hope it wasn't a bad choice.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> try makin it with some blonde or bubble, get crazy returns!


Someone gifted me this gadget that resembles a piston. I've only used it a couple of times but I believe its main purpose is for forming pucks to further heat press for rosin?
I have my hands full with everything else so I haven't traveled far down "rosin road" yet. Plus, I really enjoy smoking good cured bud. If need an extra "kick" I smoke a bowl/bong of dry sift. I usually run my dry sift twice. Once through a 150 micron and then again through a 100 micron screen. Works like a charm.


sourgummy said:


> Ya I tried to give updates as it went. I did post pics, they looked pretty good with the trichome coverage, not amazing though. The smell was the best part, but then that faded towards end of flower so like nothing left to be stoked on. Had horrible structure on majority of the buds, they looked very unruly. The density of the buds was just fine, but just pretty sad yield and it was leafy. To be honest I thought Heisengrow had a better one, but his picture wasn't anything to write home about. Very well could have just not been the best picture he had of it, but still was expecting something better even yield wise from those looks and what he was saying about it. The smell matched up but then faded, and everything else sucked. I will run the rest of those Fem skunk freebies before I pop another LVTK.


Well shit. 
I'm glad I only germed two. I guess all I can do now is hope for the best. 
Probably should've taken the original hyped up review with more than a grain of salt since that reviewer doesn't even smoke. *SMH*


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Someone gifted me this gadget that resembles a piston. I've only used it a couple of times but I believe its main purpose is for forming pucks to further heat press for rosin?
> I have my hands full with everything else so I haven't traveled far down "rosin road" yet. Plus, I really enjoy smoking good cured bud. If need an extra "kick" I smoke a bowl/bong of dry sift. I usually run my dry sift twice. Once through a 150 micron and then again through a 100 micron screen. Works like a charm.
> 
> Well shit.
> ...


Ya I just wonder what the reasoning is for that happening, considering these are fems and not getting anywhere close to the description of holy grail. Thats a pretty funny joke at this point hahaha

If I were you guys I would flip them asap to see what you got.


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

The joke is you wasting your free time in a vendors forum trying to white knight and save the world...


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

Pig Whistle
Grown by yours truly. Super old school menthol/kush taste.
The cure threw on some dank basement taste. I love it
Very uplifting high and mind effect.
Chopped at 60 days from first sign of clusters
Cured for 40 days.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

Badfishy1 said:


> The joke is you wasting your free time in a vendors forum trying to white knight and save the world...


This is how many people including me learn what to grow and which strains suck and aren't worth our time/money. It is called not being a selfish person and giving back to the community around you when you are able to do so. So you don't get it, but that's ok.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Because of the genetics (chems) I expect no less than 70 days. Throw some haze in the mix and they tend to go even longer.
> I know my description is broad too but because these are F1s it depends on how much influence the mother has.
> 
> My TNT for example had two very different pheno expressions. Looks, smell, structure and finishing time. One finished in under 63 days and the other went to 78.
> ...


I'm really hoping the flowering times are accurate because I'm growing bodega bubblegum & Texas butter outdoors.
They need to start flowering around August 1 and finish before Oct 1. 
I found a killer BB male to breed with a super-vigorous TB female, so it looks like my new strain "*Bubble Butt*" is actually going to happen.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

I am now organizing my garage.
Lol...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Fathers Day everybody. Here are a couple of my favorite kids from last year.
Sundance Kid #1 
Clearwater Kush


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm really hoping the flowering times are accurate because I'm growing bodega bubblegum & Texas butter outdoors.
> They need to start flowering around August 1 and finish before Oct 1.
> I found a killer BB male to breed with a super-vigorous TB female, so it looks like my new strain "*Bubble Butt*" is actually going to happen.


Do you have pics of male by any chance?


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy Fathers Day everybody. Here are a couple of my favorite kids from last year.
> Sundance Kid #1View attachment 4152138 View attachment 4152137
> Clearwater Kush
> View attachment 4152139 View attachment 4152140


Happy Father’s Day all


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Someone gifted me this gadget that resembles a piston. I've only used it a couple of times but I believe its main purpose is for forming pucks to further heat press for rosin?
> I have my hands full with everything else so I haven't traveled far down "rosin road" yet. Plus, I really enjoy smoking good cured bud. If need an extra "kick" I smoke a bowl/bong of dry sift. I usually run my dry sift twice. Once through a 150 micron and then again through a 100 micron screen. Works like a charm.


The gadget you describe sounds like a pollen press. maybe. Used to make pucks from dry sift or kief or whatever. Let the pucks sit out overnight to bond, and you can smoke it like hash. I usually do as you said and just smoke a bong load or bowl of the sift or add it to my bowl as a topper. I have only traveled down the low budget, diy rosin road up to this point, lol. I use a bench vice and all of the important parts of a hair straightener, and just squish buds that way. Works okay enough, for personal use.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

Pro Tip
I appreciate this info.
Thank you


Spondylo Grow said:


> The gadget you describe sounds like a pollen press. maybe. Used to make pucks from dry sift or kief or whatever. Let the pucks sit out overnight to bond, and you can smoke it like hash. I usually do as you said and just smoke a bong load or bowl of the sift or add it to my bowl as a topper. I have only traveled down the low budget, diy rosin road up to this point, lol. I use a bench vice and all of the important parts of a hair straightener, and just squish buds that way. Works okay enough, for personal use.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya I just wonder what the reasoning is for that happening, considering these are fems and not getting anywhere close to the description of holy grail. Thats a pretty funny joke at this point hahaha
> 
> If I were you guys I would flip them asap to see what you got.


Monty Python's "Holy Grail" lmao!
My LVTK's aren't "Cup" winners either. lol
But it is 1/2 my fault they look that way. 
I didn't have my normal growing medium for seedlings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Badfishy1 said:


> Do you have pics of male by any chance?


I need to repot this guy but the new batch of soil won't be fully cooked for another week or two. 
Bodega Bubblegum


Texas Butter (female)


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2018)

cookies n chem


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Monty Python's "Holy Grail" lmao!
> My LVTK's aren't "Cup" winners either. lol
> But it is 1/2 my fault they look that way.
> I didn't have my normal growing medium for seedlings.


Ya I also didn't have the best soil mix that it was in as I was doing organics that run for the last time, now doing Jacks hyrdro and loving it. But all the plants in that tray got the exact same treatment, and look how the cackleberry turned out, mendo purps turned out, pineapple trainwreck turned out-even though that one isnt my favorite and I got rid of the clone, and also even the 2nd non keeper pheno of cackleberry was better. Oh and almost forgot, the cowboy kush turned out great too. That one went full 56 days too. It is way better.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need to repot this guy but the new batch of soil won't be fully cooked for another week or two.
> Bodega Bubblegum
> View attachment 4152161
> 
> ...


haha, yeah he needs a new pot. super happy considering how big he is and how small the pot is.

gj


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem


Looking very nice, Goats.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem


Do you think CnC is easy to grow? 
I'm thinking about strains for my next indoor grow and want plants that are easy to control and do not herm easily. 

Still wish I had kept a cut of 'double purple doja'. Technically it's a "mid" @ 14% THC but it was easy to grow and the smoke was fabulous. Super loud too. Buds were very dark, almost black -- but the leaves stayed green. 
Almost as good as the plushberry I lost (different story)...


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

I have two Tennessee Kush and had two LVTK, but lost one.

In veg for quite some time now, either they're extremely finicky or I just cannot get them dialed in. Same regiment as all of my Greenpoint grows but nothing impressive to show, or not even a close comparison.

I will still stick them into flowering today and only because that's how I had things scheduled. If it wasn't for the fact that my daughter's boyfriend purchased the seeds, I probably would have canned them... I know he's disappointed with them after watching and helping me grow out the GP strains


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Looking very nice, Goats.


thanks dude! means a bunch coming from you!


Chunky Stool said:


> Do you think CnC is easy to grow?
> I'm thinking about strains for my next indoor grow and want plants that are easy to control and do not herm easily.
> 
> Still wish I had kept a cut of 'double purple doja'. Technically it's a "mid" @ 14% THC but it was easy to grow and the smoke was fabulous. Super loud too. Buds were very dark, almost black -- but the leaves stayed green.
> Almost as good as the plushberry I lost (different story)...


yes, this plant has been easy to keep happy. i haven't really read a bad thing about cnc anywhere i've seen it talked about.

doesn't look like she will be an impressive yielder, but she is only in a 1 gallon and topped just the once. going to hopefully reveg and try another run in bigger pots with more veg time.


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I have two Tennessee Kush and had two LVTK, but lost one.
> 
> In veg for quite some time now, either they're extremely finicky or I just cannot get them dialed in. Same regiment as all of my Greenpoint grows but nothing impressive to show, or not even a close comparison.
> 
> I will still stick them into flowering today and only because that's how I had things scheduled. If it wasn't for the fact that my daughter's boyfriend purchased the seeds, I probably would have canned them... I know he's disappointed with them after watching and helping me grow out the GP strains


I have a Tennessee Kush #2 going and she doing pretty good for me..So far she's easy to grow..nice structure and she looks like she's flowering pretty fast..Looks like she'll have a good yield as well..She's stacking up nice..I'll get some pics up of her maybe later tonight


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have a Tennessee Kush #2 going and she doing pretty good for me..So far she's easy to grow..nice structure and she looks like she's flowering pretty fast..Looks like she'll have a good yield as well..She's stacking up nice..I'll get some pics up of her maybe later tonight


How's the smell? Description says it's louder than the original Tennessee Kush -- but I bet it's not as loud as the stardawg crosses...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Honestly the GPS website says that it is a 9 week flower time with a high potency of possibly 27% THC.
> 
> Also biggest bullshit is that this strain is a "holy grail according to cannaventure." Lol sorry but that is just some total bullshit. I got plants that rape the shit out of the LVTK. I understand why it was given as a freebie now. So far to me it seems cannaventure is hit or total miss. I have a raspberry kush that is a total keeper. But heard others have horrible experiences with it.


For sure. I actually had reservations about buying more CV gear because his purple berry bx ii was a fucking joke. It turned purple but was bunk tasted like wood and the males were sterile!

So if these lvtk are shit I'll be writing off old canna boy for good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have a Tennessee Kush #2 going and she doing pretty good for me..So far she's easy to grow..nice structure and she looks like she's flowering pretty fast..Looks like she'll have a good yield as well..She's stacking up nice..I'll get some pics up of her maybe later tonight


 Yeah I should have edited my post but I will say my Tennessee Kush is doing much better then my lvtk, but still nothing close to what I'm accustomed to on the GP strains...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I actually had reservations about buying more CV gear because his purple berry bx ii was a fucking joke. It turned purple but was bunk tasted like wood and the males were sterile!
> 
> So if these lvtk are shit I'll be writing off old canna boy for good.


I'm losing one of my big Half & Half plants to mold. 
Probably my fault for not noticing sooner... 


The others are doing fine though. 
I trim very aggressively when they are young to open up the center and shape them a little. They've only been topped once.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I actually had reservations about buying more CV gear because his purple berry bx ii was a fucking joke. It turned purple but was bunk tasted like wood and the males were sterile!
> 
> So if these lvtk are shit I'll be writing off old canna boy for good.


bleh... lvtk was likely going to be my next pack popped, but reviews seem mixed.

maybe i'll splurge on some inhouse fems. so expensive tho...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> bleh... lvtk was likely going to be my next pack popped, but reviews seem mixed.
> 
> maybe i'll splurge on some inhouse fems. so expensive tho...


I still got 3 more lvtk, I gave my brother 2 and he popped his and they're doing good for him, but I fucked my up by overwatering. She's come back around.

If the lvtk doesn't work out it's ok but I would like some of that lemon pound cake, lol!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm losing one of my big Half & Half plants to mold.
> Probably my fault for not noticing sooner...
> View attachment 4152181
> 
> ...


Fucking rot! I've lost too much outdoor because of late rains in Sept, I feel your pain man.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I actually had reservations about buying more CV gear because his purple berry bx ii was a fucking joke. It turned purple but was bunk tasted like wood and the males were sterile!
> 
> So if these lvtk are shit I'll be writing off old canna boy for good.


Cvog sucked as well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fucking rot! I've lost too much outdoor because of late rains in Sept, I feel your pain man.


Yeah, I'm in the Pacific NW so I've seen a LOT of mold -- but never this early. 
I must have injured the stem during transplant from 3 gallon bags to 10 gallon cloth pots. Yesterday I figured out what was going on and sprayed the spot with neem oil. 

Too little, too late...


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How's the smell? Description says it's louder than the original Tennessee Kush -- but I bet it's not as loud as the stardawg crosses...


I wish i could tell you the smell but I've had a bad head cold for the last week..it's been hard to smell or taste anything


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

Man i wish i was Gu today..He's gone fishing
 Bet you he catches some nice fish
Happy Fathers Day


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. I actually had reservations about buying more CV gear because his purple berry bx ii was a fucking joke. It turned purple but was bunk tasted like wood and the males were sterile!
> 
> So if these lvtk are shit I'll be writing off old canna boy for good.


Ya honestly I will not be buying anymore from Cannaventure, also seeing after what the drop was like. Biggest drop in 10 years was not a big drop at all. Gu had more beans I think with the testers lol. Unfortunately the only consistent thing I see with Cannaventure, is inconsistency. Much more negative grows than positive.


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2018)

2easy said:


> Sky pilot
> 
> View attachment 4151976
> 
> View attachment 4151977


Like what I'm reading and seeing from your Sky Pilots, thanks for sharing, got 2 to go in my next run. First strain I ever purchased from GPS.

Also have some Hibernate, Cowboy Cookies and Pioneer Kush in my 12/12 from seed tent.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you think CnC is easy to grow?
> I'm thinking about strains for my next indoor grow and want plants that are easy to control and do not herm easily.
> 
> Still wish I had kept a cut of 'double purple doja'. Technically it's a "mid" @ 14% THC but it was easy to grow and the smoke was fabulous. Super loud too. Buds were very dark, almost black -- but the leaves stayed green.
> Almost as good as the plushberry I lost (different story)...


I have some nice "PlushBerry". I am growing out a "Jilly Bean" now. Subcool has some of the best tasting strains.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm really hoping the flowering times are accurate because I'm growing bodega bubblegum & Texas butter outdoors.
> They need to start flowering around August 1 and finish before Oct 1.
> I found a killer BB male to breed with a super-vigorous TB female, so it looks like my new strain "*Bubble Butt*" is actually going to happen.


That might be tough, especially if those are from seeds. My region has short outdoor season as well. Is there no way to let them go at least a couple wks into Oct?


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

I've got 2 LVTK Going both sprouted the same day..both grown in same soil (Happy Frog)..same everything..The one is definitely lagging behind


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

So I chopped one of my Hibernates today, day 64


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> So I chopped one of my Hibernates today, day 64
> 
> View attachment 4152252 View attachment 4152253 View attachment 4152254 View attachment 4152255


Wow great job..How does she smell?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> Wow great job..How does she smell?


Extreme Pinesol is all I can think of...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 17, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Extreme Pinesol is all I can think of...


Smoke report [ potency ] por favor when you can.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 17, 2018)

So happy Father's day everyone...

Good beer, good bud, beautiful day with family !!

Btw, if you can find this beer I highly recommend it...

@Amos Otis, we snipped a bud a few days ago, let my daughter's boyfriend take it, after a few days of drying but no cure, his initial report is that it's extremely relaxing and a few of his buddies wanted to obtain some...lol
But I'll give you a better report after cure,


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> Man I hope this isn't the case across the board. Your thoughts on LVTK are just like mine on the PRK. I told myself after the PRK that I was done with cannaventure. Then I read Heisengrows report. LVTK replaced my S1s, my choice...hope it wasn't a bad choice.


@sourgummy 

How many phenos did both you and sour gummy make your opinions on? I would like to put your comments and opinions on these two strains into perspective.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

Doesn't seem this guy has the same germ problems the seedabortionist known as whytewidow does in this thread:



Hotwired said:


> *36 hours after paper towel and bowl method all 20 LVTK have sprouted little tails.* I will wait another day and put them in rapid rooters and 24 hours light for 3 days under 50 watts cfl. Then they will go into cups for another 7 days @ 24 hours under 200 watts and 4 more days @ 20/4. They will get 4 more weeks veg under a 450 MH using the 12/1 method, clones taken and then flowered. Details of each plant will be written down and the best LVTK will win.
> 
> Now if the reports are true about the LVTK that will suck real bad for me. I need a backup plan in case I have to chuck all the clones. Fems only. I'm thinking Glueberry OG. My freebie was delicious and potent as hell from Attitude.


We will wait and see if they mysteriously all die for no fault of his own in a few days.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm naked.........................and not afraid


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @sourgummy
> 
> How many phenos did both you and sour gummy make your opinions on? I would like to put your comments and opinions on these two strains into perspective.


The PRK was potent, very frosty. Appeared dense, but was not. Styrofoam comes to mind. Smelled of berries and cream. Not really raspberry for me. Taste was creamy berries on inhale, more of lumber section at home depot on exhale. It was sort of leathery tasting. Didnt get any purple. Finished quick(7 weeks). It did herm, more than a few balls. It wasn't a big yeilder and was finicky. It was good, but not a keeper imo.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok so just one seed the opinion is based on? I am just trying to get a plant count. Sounds good though. Having grown thousands of seeds and knowing how massive the amount of genetic diversity is even in a lot of s1's I never really take opinions on less than 5 females very seriously at all and usually not seriously unless it was a lot of at least 10 females. So just trying to put both your opinions into perspective.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @sourgummy
> 
> How many phenos did both you and sour gummy make your opinions on? I would like to put your comments and opinions on these two strains into perspective.


Pure Raspberry Kush I planted a couple seeds, got one to pop, and it was fantastic. Probably my favorite strain for me. It is a great muscle relaxing and also has mind effects that are relaxing too. It's beautiful, has pink/magenta trichomes and buds, coloring from the start also on leaves, It veg's well too. Not insane fast, but it is not slow at all. Very branchy, I will be thinning the branches on the next run. Mine was a mutant also from the day it popped. Triple cots. Stems and foliage smell of cherry cough syrup. Its kinda gross to me cause I hate that stuff as a kid, but its cool at the same time cause its only in veg and already has some cool smells. Then flower time it goes away to more raspberry and the buds are sweet raspberry smelling too. Its my favorite all around.

LVTK I popped one seed as well, but that plant was the best one of like 20 lingers to germ in that run, very vigorous rooting compared to others, and grew quick. Then just flower time was the let down. The smoke was the biggest let down though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

Ok thanks a a lot for letting us know guys and thanks for reports.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Like what I'm reading and seeing from your Sky Pilots, thanks for sharing, got 2 to go in my next run. First strain I ever purchased from GPS.
> 
> Also have some Hibernate, Cowboy Cookies and Pioneer Kush in my 12/12 from seed tent.


i would honestly kill to be able to run sky pilot again. your very lucky, odour control will be your friend. Buds didnt look real big but they are just super solid and are just heavy, i didnt think she would yield but once it hit the scales i was very surprised.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 17, 2018)

Got my preloaded card all ready to go and we only need 3000 more views. 50% off jelly pie yummm

It's funny everyone is talking about cannaventure, but no one has popped pure animal? I wish I could of got one of the packs I would of popped them. Stuff is fire in my book.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That might be tough, especially if those are from seeds. My region has short outdoor season as well. Is there no way to let them go at least a couple wks into Oct?


Depends on the weather. Last year I ended up moving plants to an improvised shelter when it was raining. 
It kept them fairly dry but I still lost at least 4 zips to bud rot.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Depends on the weather. Last year I ended up moving plants to an improvised shelter when it was raining.
> It kept them fairly dry but I still lost at least 4 zips to bud rot.


Honestly unless it's a serious down pour, and or the very very end of their life cycle. I just let them get rained on, even with flower. (Bro science warning) From my observation, I get less bud rot from letting them stay in the rain, because being outside in the rain either if you are covered from the weather or not, the mist and humidity is still a huge factor, and rain water may have anti fungal properties. I mean these plants did evolve in climates where they were most likely rained on. (End of bro science warning) That's just my two cents. Now everyone can rip on my bro science haha.

Edit: because my last harvest I had a straight 2.5 weeks of rain out of the 8 that the girls were out there and I only brought them in at the end. I really only had a gram or two of rot.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

BEautiful structure on the first and last too.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy dads day all!!


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 17, 2018)

I think both of my cookies and chem are males, figures they show on fathers day.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

LVTK grown by someone who can actually grow AND germinate seeds:

Pheno 1

 

LVTK Pheno 2:

 

Link:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=298168&page=794


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2018)

in dtog i trust


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> LVTK grown by someone who can actually grow AND germinate seeds:
> 
> Pheno 1
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful looking plants. It really seems like a lot of CV stuff is hit or miss, with unfortunately way too many misses. 90% of the PRK I’ve seen look awful. Unfortunately, they use more hyperbole than most in their strain descriptions. The only one I’ve heard consistent results about is Pure Ghost OG, fingers crossed their Pure LA Affie is the same. The DNA version is supposed to be good, so the CV one should be exactly the same.

Side note - I fucking hate that ICmag grower’s (DoubleTripleOG) signature at the end of every one of his posts. It’s long as shit, has some random PAR spiel, huge images, and it takes up half the page. Fuck it so hard. I’m so glad that RIU doesn’t have signatures, cuz they suck. Rant over.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

Haha yeah some signatures can be obnoxious I hate that as well.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 17, 2018)

I love GPS prices on sale, shipping, seeds are excellent. 
Anyone have experience with LVTK? They dont start as strong as the JellyPie or Chinook Haze could it be because they are feminized?


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's my Tennessee Kush #2 early flower Not the whole plant in this pic


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

*Warning: PIC HEAVY*
Smoke/grow report for TNT (Death Star x Star Dawg)

I had 100% germ for a half pack. Ended up with 2 females with very different structure and expressions.

#1 a few wks into bloom


#2




#1 around 60 days



#2


Best macro I could get of # 2


Final shots before harvest

#1 (chopped around 77-78 days)


#2 (chopped around 63-65 days)



_*disclaimer: I received an email from GP asking if they could use my pic of TNT and I'd considered changing this report but I'd already typed up most of it and its truthful so I'm going to let it stand. I am however, very honored they used my pic *_

Pictures can be very useful when doing reports but they can also be tricky to the eye. This report is a very good example of that.

Looking at the pics it appears as though number 1 would be the keeper. Not quite.
Number 2 was the overall clear winner in terps, taste, and potency. Even the weight is very close between these two, though it doesn't look that way in the pics. Number two had very dense rock hard nugs. Number one had decent nugs but no where near as solid as number 2.

Finish bud pics. (there's a lack of buds for number two because I damn near smoked it all waiting for number 1 to finish)

#1

#2

^^see what I mean^^

Both were grown in ROLS, water only under a mixture of HPS/CMH
Temps 75F day - 63F night
No known sensitivity issues. Fairly easy to grow and clone.


#1 has some very acrid rotting terps. #2 was also very acrid but with a lemony lime skunkiness.

Both will get a second run but as it stands, number two is my favorite. Its the most potent strain I've grown from GP to date.
Take this review with a grain of salt...its only two females but if I were to grow more beans, I would look for the shorter structure with wider leaves.


That's all for now folks. Hope y'all had a good weekend and Happy Fathers day to all you dads


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> LVTK grown by someone who can actually grow AND germinate seeds:
> 
> Pheno 1
> 
> ...


Sweet Jeezus that is gorgeous!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I love GPS prices on sale, shipping, seeds are excellent.
> Anyone have experience with LVTK? They dont start as strong as the JellyPie or Chinook Haze could it be because they are feminized?


That is exactly the reason. S1's are about as extreme of a inbreeding move you can make when breeding. They will lose their vigor, but will get right back when out crossed. Remember TK is extremely weak stems and also an S1. You can cross TK to fuckin hemp and still find gorgeous plants. I will post about 10 females or a little more here coming up. Same with Triple Nova. I went for Triple because it was at least an outcross. The prk is already inbred pretty good so I figured some phenos would suffer inbreeding depression but some also wont and havent. Seeing other peoples grows I know can actually grow made it very apparent to me.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Warning: PIC HEAVY*
> Smoke/grow report for TNT (Death Star x Star Dawg)
> 
> I had 100% germ for a half pack. Ended up with 2 females with very different structure and expressions.
> ...


Every plant pic you post is an absolute stunner!what a service you do for breeders and seed companies.


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Jun 17, 2018)

I have some cookie chems in veg right now I’m waiting till the soil drys than putting them in 2 gal pots than the flip for flower in one week ....


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sweet Jeezus that is gorgeous!


 Thanks. Makes sense now Tangerine, still worth harvesting just need to be patient with them then because amp those are beautiful pics!


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> LVTK grown by someone who can actually grow AND germinate seeds:
> 
> Pheno 1
> 
> ...


Ya too many other reviews to simply say its grower error at this point.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 17, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Warning: PIC HEAVY*
> Smoke/grow report for TNT (Death Star x Star Dawg)
> 
> I had 100% germ for a half pack. Ended up with 2 females with very different structure and expressions.
> ...


Absolutely beautiful and an excellent review.


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I love GPS prices on sale, shipping, seeds are excellent.
> Anyone have experience with LVTK? They dont start as strong as the JellyPie or Chinook Haze could it be because they are feminized?


Look up 4 posts and see the lvtk


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya too many other reviews to simply say its grower error at this point.


One seed...


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

Badfishy1 said:


> One seed...


Multiple people's experiences and they didn't pop one seed dude


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Every plant pic you post is an absolute stunner!what a service you do for breeders and seed companies.


Thank you. That's really nice to hear but honestly, growing is much more of service to my sanity. Not sure where I'd be right now without my garden to escape to.
Everyone here has been a great help too...whether they realize it or not.
Posting up a few pics and reports is the least I can do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> in dtog i trust


are those his pics? I lurk in his whore house sometimes


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2018)

Yes.2 phenos 2 bombshells. You could breed TK like I said with hemp and get some really nice phenos. It's a top tier OGK. Lanky and unruly yes, put out garbage product when crossed to other elites, no.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Multiple people's experiences and they didn't pop one seed dude


I popped two, one of the LVKT shriveled up n died. One is transplanted into a planter some nute burn due to hot soil mix but the jellypie is healthy.
Im goin to germinate another one and be more gentle to to it see what happens. I germinate in tap water left outside in shade open gallon jar, then vegas poured into shot glass with a bit of hydrogen peroxide. I get all seeds germed even ones stored in fridge.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 17, 2018)

My Deputy about 1 week into flower..this thing is really dark. looking forward to watching this one bloom!
For future reference, this one is a light feeder. I know ive over done it a bit here, so im cutting back on ppm for its next couple feeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> My Deputy about 1 week into flower..this thing is really dark. looking forward to watching this one bloom!
> For future reference, this one is a light feeder. I know ive over done it a bit here, so im cutting back on ppm for its next couple feeds.
> View attachment 4152464


The all look great. If you did overfeed it must've been just that one. Its not sitting directly in front of the fan is it?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 17, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> My Deputy about 1 week into flower..this thing is really dark. looking forward to watching this one bloom!
> For future reference, this one is a light feeder. I know ive over done it a bit here, so im cutting back on ppm for its next couple feeds.
> View attachment 4152464


Nice, be watching that one!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 17, 2018)

1300 more views.. this will happen soon. Did he always have the LURPIN Lime as out of stock or is that new? Could the restock be happening soon? 

I know it's Lupine Lime ha.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 17, 2018)

Damn cart snipers


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 17, 2018)

Will the cbd oil be included on this 1mill hit, 50%off sale ? I sure hope so, im bout out n in need.

Meanwhile,,, just got dropped some Blizzard bush in the shot glass.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 17, 2018)

Happy Father’s Day 
24K joint kept safe for the journey back into the mountains


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Happy Father’s Day
> 24K joint kept safe for the journey back into the mountains View attachment 4152530


I hope your fly line is hitting that river!


----------



## 2easy (Jun 17, 2018)

i am struggling to find any info or pics of golden nugget. anybody got anything to share?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 17, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I hope your fly line is hitting that river!


Opener was the 16th , we walked all day, continually getting getting pinned down by storms , only made it half to the goal, but awoke to a beautiful day ,
“Fish On” was said a few times today


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The TT NL 6 is a sog growers dream. Straight single colas skunky sort of smells and traditional NL. For the Bodhi cross if anyone is interested Some appy leaners have a peach smell. The yield is really big on these. All this info is from me seeing quite a few pictures and doing a lot of research. Haven't popped mine yet but can't wait. I've seen some really nice ones. Some appy ones bushy great lots of colas nugs up and down whole thing.



My exp of the ttnl #6 x appy was an enjoyable one. Pics in bodhi thread somewhere. Going to run again this year ourdoor just late. Huge yeilder, had to take a lil early though. Smelled like a fresh opened bag of chemical gummie berries. Purpled up nicely in cooler temps. Made some crosses with her to, Got vegging now. Super easy to grow, no mold outdoor just like other nl's. Mine grew like a typical NL only better imo. Topped her once and had many big colas. Great for outdoor, not sure about indoor.

From what i read and remember from a while back, ttnl (trichome technologies) Nl#6 was a trademark strain for them and i can see why. Old school Nl#5 with old school NL#1 bread perfectly, bread to Bodhis Appy male. Folks sleepin on that one.

@Homegrown5


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> are those his pics? I lurk in his whore house sometimes


yeah those are his


----------



## tatonka (Jun 18, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I’d like to know the story behind how you found out what gorilla ball sweat smells like lmao


How did I miss this????
Funny shit


----------



## ss_smokes (Jun 18, 2018)

We there yet?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

ss_smokes said:


> We there yet?


245 more 
Soon , very soon


----------



## jdavis2010 (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Warning: PIC HEAVY*
> Smoke/grow report for TNT (Death Star x Star Dawg)
> 
> I had 100% germ for a half pack. Ended up with 2 females with very different structure and expressions.
> ...




That's amazing!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 18, 2018)

And we’re off and running, code is “rooted”.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks like the discontinued strains are back to full price during the sale and Garlix is now listed as discontinued.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> I've been impressed by the returns but so far the rosin has been too sticky to weight it after pressing
> 
> I've been pressing .6-.8 grams of flower and guess its getting a 20% return or so. 8-10 small dabs per squish. Really loving it!
> 
> I saw your thread about making homemade vape pens. Did you get your method sorted out?


Basically yeah. I wasnt winterizing the concentrate before and the magnetic stirrer/hotplate helps a lot too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> So I chopped one of my Hibernates today, day 64
> 
> View attachment 4152252 View attachment 4152253 View attachment 4152254 View attachment 4152255


How do you like those pots? 
I bought one to try but haven't deployed it yet.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

thanks gu! he fixed it! 45$ discontinued


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you like those pots?
> I bought one to try but haven't deployed it yet.


I love them to finish in, 
But hate them for transplanting


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love them to finish in,
> But hate them for transplanting


So pretty much like cloth pots?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So pretty much like cloth pots?


except way better, easy to dump, unlike cloth, always sticking to bag... all i use are these for bloom


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> except way better, easy to dump, unlike cloth, always sticking to bag... all i use are these for bloom


Hmm... might be fun to use a tray and go hempy style.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So pretty much like cloth pots?


Pretty much , but like yim said, way better
I haven’t seen any increase or decrease in yeild, but easier to clean, move, work with. Will last 10x longer . I have about 40 10g smart pots vac sealed up, with no plans for them.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Pretty much , but like yim said, way better
> I haven’t seen any increase or decrease in yeild, but easier to clean, move, work with. Will last 10x longer . I have about 40 10g smart pots vac sealed up, with no plans for them.


yea, I started using my smart pots for random vegetable plants around my garden


----------



## DieLawn99 (Jun 18, 2018)

How can i order?


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> except way better, easy to dump, unlike cloth, always sticking to bag... all i use are these for bloom


Those are hydro buckets , you fill those with hydroton and use them in a flood and drain tray, not gonna work as well as a fabric pot.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are hydro buckets , you fill those with hydroton and use them in a flood and drain tray, not gonna work as well as a fabric pot.


works great for me! been using them for bout 4 years!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Those are hydro buckets , you fill those with hydroton and use them in a flood and drain tray, not gonna work as well as a fabric pot.


I would have to disagree


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

DieLawn99 said:


> How can i order?


Go to greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Yodaweed (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> works great for me! been using them for bout 4 years!





BigHornBuds said:


> I would have to disagree


Iv'e use those in my flood tray before they work good but not as well as a fabric pot for soil grows, not as much breathable surface area.. If you like those things you should try air pots you'd probably love those.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

Haven’t seen any loss in yeild, just a lot of time savings with cleaning, and more user friendly, I’m running 10g pots , got plenty of surface area.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Haven’t seen any loss in yeild, just a lot of time savings with cleaning, and more user friendly, I’m running 10g pots , got plenty of surface area.


ditto! love em

cool tho, tnx, never knew they were for flood tray chit. saw em in a catalog, ordered em, used em...


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 18, 2018)

Is the CBD oil going to be part of the 50% off? It isn't as of right now.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

auctions going too high even with the 50%! good for u Gu! make dat money! its prob new customers...


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Is the CBD oil going to be part of the 50% off? It isn't as of right now.


its a code in checkout, did u try?


----------



## charface (Jun 18, 2018)

I remember trying the pots with the holes and watching my water take the path of least resistance right out.

With the fabric pots I use I don't remove the roots at transplant. I just plant the bag in a bigger bag.

The roots creep right through the bag as long as its burried in moist soil.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 18, 2018)

charface said:


> I remember trying the pots with the holes and watching my water take the path of least resistance right out.



Same here.If one hand waters their garden it's a long slow process with air pots.To me they need to be used with automated feedings to get any use outta them.

I'd bet 50% if not more of the air pots ever sold was due to the way they look lol.Humans are stupid like that.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> its a code in checkout, did u try?


Put oil in the cart and applied the code and it said code does not exist. Greenpoint CBD is a different website tho.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 18, 2018)

30 days on the Deputy...


LVTK a few days behind the deputy...


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

Happy Million Views, Greenpoint!!!


----------



## shellback1 (Jun 18, 2018)

Just so happen to be on green point.com when the sale started, picked up Full moon Fever, Copper Chem, and dreamcatcher for 1/2 price. Really less than 1/2 price. I've been looking at the Copper Chem for a couple of months, 75% Chem 4, hello. Full Moon Fever , Durban Poison X Stardog, and Dreamcatcher Blue Dream X Stardog. I see pheno searching in my future.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 18, 2018)

charface said:


> View attachment 4152661



Bro that's a really nice hand cart you got there!!


----------



## charface (Jun 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Bro that's a really nice hand cart you got there!!


Lol, pay no mind to the handcuffs


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do you like those pots?
> I bought one to try but haven't deployed it yet.


I like them, agree with what most guys have said here, the root ball pops right out afterwards for cleaning.

I keep them in a shallow saucer or a large pie tin, I just water slowly until the tin fills up and then I'm good to go for 24 hours.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Same here.If one hand waters their garden it's a long slow process with air pots.To me they need to be used with automated feedings to get any use outta them.
> 
> I'd bet 50% if not more of the air pots ever sold was due to the way they look lol.Humans are stupid like that.


I use huge trays with my 10 gallon cloth pots.
EZ-PZ


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Put oil in the cart and applied the code and it said code does not exist. Greenpoint CBD is a different website tho.


sucks


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

I also use those Root Master Gro Pro pots with the holes on the sides to grow in soil. I agree I prefer them to fabric bags. Much easier to work with

Also the folks who are saying these buckets are harder to water are also correct. In the tent, I remove each bucket and dunk it in a 20 gal giant pot and let it soak. It works well but takes _forever. _I'd like to find a way to water with pouring and collecting in a tray but haven't figured out how to make it work in the tent yet

Outside is a different beast. It does leak out the holes in the plastic pots. The only way I've found to fix this is top watering slow, with many rounds. Then the soil soaks in the water. But it does take time and many passes.


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use huge trays with my 10 gallon cloth pots.
> EZ-PZ


how big are your trays? and how deep?


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> sucks



That does suck.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Just got Pig whistle blizzard Bush and Garlix 60$ rollitup code and rooted code both work same time! root!


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> I also use those Root Master Gro Pro pots with the holes on the sides to grow in soil. I agree I prefer them to fabric bags. Much easier to work with
> 
> Also the folks who are saying these buckets are harder to water are also correct. In the tent, I remove each bucket and dunk it in a 20 gal giant pot and let it soak. It works well but takes _forever. _I'd like to find a way to water with pouring and collecting in a tray but haven't figured out how to make it work in the tent yet
> 
> Outside is a different beast. It does leak out the holes in the plastic pots. The only way I've found to fix this is top watering slow, with many rounds. Then the soil soaks in the water. But it does take time and many passes.


Take one of your empty pots down to the hardware store or a garden center, you should be able to pick up a shallow tray or pan just a little bit bigger diameter than your pot.

When your watering just watch that you don't overflow the tray, in my case when I go back to water 24 hours later, the bottom tray will be empty.


----------



## Feijao (Jun 18, 2018)

Can we use out nuggets during the special?


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Take one of your empty pots down to the hardware store or a garden center, you should be able to pick up a shallow tray or pan just a little bit bigger diameter than your pot.
> 
> When your watering just watch that you don't overflow the tray, in my case when I go back to water 24 hours later, the bottom tray will be empty.


Thanks naiveCon

I do have single trays but since the trays are larger than the pots, I haven't used them in a tent b/c it I can't get as many pots/plants in the tent using them. 

I was hoping to find one giant tray the size of a 4x4 tent and keep all the pots in there, pour the watering in, and vacuum it out with a dry vac or something. But so far I haven't found a tray deep enough and I still wonder if that method would turn out easier or not


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 18, 2018)

Triple nova says 44 bucks but when I add it to my cart it comes out to 99 bucks??? Am i the only one getting this?


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks naiveCon
> 
> I do have single trays but since the trays are larger than the pots, I haven't used them in a tent b/c it I can't get as many pots/plants in the tent using them.
> 
> I was hoping to find one giant tray the size of a 4x4 tent and keep all the pots in there, pour the watering in, and vacuum it out with a dry vac or something. But so far I haven't found a tray deep enough and I still wonder if that method would turn out easier or not


What size are your pots ?

You really want to try to keep standing water to a minimum in a tent,


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The all look great. If you did overfeed it must've been just that one. Its not sitting directly in front of the fan is it?


Its quite hard to see under the lights because its so bright, but under natutal light its very dark, and a few tips have started to curl down.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Triple nova says 44 bucks but when I add it to my cart it comes out to 99 bucks??? Am i the only one getting this?


sais 99$ for me out of cart...


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

I


naiveCon said:


> What size are your pots ?
> 
> You really want to try to keep standing water to a minimum in a tent,


I use 3L, 7.5L and 20L in the tent.

I should be clear, I do have some of the clear plastic water trays that are only two inches deep or so, so I haven't used those even though their diameter is smaller and would fit in the tent better

the deeper ones I have are red plastic from the dollar store and are 4 or 5 inches deep--but too wide in diameter

ideally I would like a large tray a foot deep or so to fully submerge the larger pots. And I would vacuum the excess water out after so as to not leave it standing


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> sais 99$ for me out of cart...


Ok thought it was just me. Tank and gu need to fix that so I can jump on some triple nova. I just ordered ghost town


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 18, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Its quite hard to see under the lights because its so bright, but under natutal light its very dark, and a few tips have started to curl down.


Ahh gotcha. 
I just thought maybe that one with the leaf curl might have been from wind damage. I had 5 Copper Chems all in the same soil but the one in front of the fan curled up just like that but only at the top where the wind blasted it.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> I
> 
> I use 3L, 7.5L and 20L in the tent.
> 
> ...


Home Depot sells a 6 inch maybe 7 inch deep tray they taper out they hold a lot of water


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

normal trays on bottom
big ones next


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> normal trays on bottom
> big ones next


nice

what size pot is that?

And do you collect the water after each watering or leave it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> how big are your trays? and how deep?


I use 18 inch Anderson trays. Not sure how deep they are -- at least a couple of inches.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> nice
> 
> what size pot is that?
> 
> And do you collect the water after each watering or leave it?


Plants should soak it up excess water during the day. 
It's not good to leave standing water in the trays overnight, so I don't use them until the plants are rooted. 

It helps to set plants deep when repotting. My 3 gallon bags are tall & skinny, so when I transplant to 10 gal cloth pots, the roots literally sit on the bottom of the new pot and I fill the sides and top.

This not only helps wick water from trays, the plant will start a second set of roots at the soil level to stabilize the main stem.
Two sets of roots are better than one...


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 18, 2018)

I think ill skip this sale.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I think ill skip this sale.


I was thinking the same thing.
Got my eye on a set of golf clubs (craigslist) and already have a shload of beans.

Although I have been wanting to try Doc Holiday and probably won't get it cheaper unless I get lucky in an auction...


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plants should soak it up excess water during the day.
> It's not good to leave standing water in the trays overnight, so I don't use them until the plants are rooted.
> 
> It helps to set plants deep when repotting. My 3 gallon bags are tall & skinny, so when I transplant to 10 gal cloth pots, the roots literally sit on the bottom of the new pot and I fill the sides and top.
> ...


Thanks Chunky. Might give this method a shot.

btw, always love the flowers next to your plants in the pictures


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

For those of you not getting the discount are you typing in the code it tells you type in when you first enter website in order to get the 50% off?


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

Order placed! Grabbed Night Rider, Garlix, Jelly Pie and Doc Holiday which are proven favorites

Also got Pebble Pusher, Cowboy Cookies, Tombstone and Ghost Town which I'm excited to try!

I wanted to wait for the auctions to possibly get a better deal, but after the 50% off + 10%off Rollitup + free shipping I think it worked out nearly the same as getting a pack for $30 at auction and adding $5 shipping per pack. And if time is money, I don't have to spend it watching the auctions! 

Super happy today. Congratulations again to Greenpoint's Million Hits and Thanks Gu~!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks naiveCon
> 
> I do have single trays but since the trays are larger than the pots, I haven't used them in a tent b/c it I can't get as many pots/plants in the tent using them.
> 
> I was hoping to find one giant tray the size of a 4x4 tent and keep all the pots in there, pour the watering in, and vacuum it out with a dry vac or something. But so far I haven't found a tray deep enough and I still wonder if that method would turn out easier or not


Just get a res for a 4x4 area. Most hydro shops have them


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> For those of you not getting the discount are you typing in the code it tells you type in when you first enter website in order to get the 50% off?


I clicked the banner on the top of the page to add the coupon to cart and then also added the 10% Rollitup coupon code on the cart page. Think that extra 10% is a bonus for the crowd who is actually on Rollitup--thanks for the heads up yimbeans!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> nice
> 
> what size pot is that?
> 
> And do you collect the water after each watering or leave it?


its just a small veg pot, i leave the water, could vac up tho if ya needed..


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

Damn something is wrong. I go on GPS and the seed section is grey... I can get into cannaventure seeds but not GPS? I'm a sad monkey...

Edit: Not sad anymore, it works with my Samsung internet on my phone... weird that Mozilla has such a hard time rendering their site.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 18, 2018)

So hibernate number two got chopped today,
Not many pictures taken.

It was shorter, had nowhere near the same Cola size as number one,
I'm getting a little bit of a Pinesol, Juicy Fruit gum smell, number one had an extremely Loud Pine-Sol scent, both plants are extremely sticky though.

Just a couple pics


----------



## Sebud (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks naiveCon
> 
> I do have single trays but since the trays are larger than the pots, I haven't used them in a tent b/c it I can't get as many pots/plants in the tent using them.
> 
> I was hoping to find one giant tray the size of a 4x4 tent and keep all the pots in there, pour the watering in, and vacuum it out with a dry vac or something. But so far I haven't found a tray deep enough and I still wonder if that method would turn out easier or not


Search for Flood Table System 4X4 I found my 2X4 at my local garden supply warehouse $55 I think the 4X4 was around $117 or so I plan on running 8 5gal buckets water all and use shop vac from one end. There is a depression on both ends just for this.


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

Hey guys what could cause this to happen on my cookies and chem? It went from growing fast as hell with no deficiencys anywhere and now i have a shrunken fan set and it seems the next upcoming set has as well. Under branches from the second node are almost level with the top now.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ahh gotcha.
> I just thought maybe that one with the leaf curl might have been from wind damage. I had 5 Copper Chems all in the same soil but the one in front of the fan curled up just like that but only at the top where the wind blasted it.


I've just noticed in my pic on the left, there is a branch from a different plant, (which is curly as fook lol) that one did get some wind damage, it's a strawberry cough...all of the leaves that did curl up from the wind, ended up straight once they grew to full size though.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Search for Flood Table System 4X4 I found my 2X4 at my local garden supply warehouse $55 I think the 4X4 was around $117 or so I plan on running 8 5gal buckets water all and use shop vac from one end. There is a depression on both ends just for this. View attachment 4152766 View attachment 4152767 View attachment 4152768



I second what he says. Just go get a ebb and flow tray. If you don't wanna use a shop vac I'd actually use it as intended. Get some milk crates (free at the back of Safeway >_<) or use saw horses and put the tray on that in your tent. Then just put a water tank under it with a pump in it. The guys at the grow store should have a step drill bit to drill your holes for you in the tray itself. Then just get the ebb and flow tray bulk head fittings. Done deal, just put it on a timer and smoke a bowl.


----------



## main cola (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Hey guys what could cause this to happen on my cookies and chem? It went from growing fast as hell with no deficiencys anywhere and now i have a shrunken fan set and it seems the next upcoming set has as well. Under branches from the second node are almost level with the top now.


Not sure..can you take a pic with natural light


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Order placed! Grabbed Night Rider, Garlix, Jelly Pie and Doc Holiday which are proven favorites
> 
> Also got Pebble Pusher, Cowboy Cookies, Tombstone and Ghost Town which I'm excited to try!
> 
> ...


What's the rollitup discount?


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

main cola said:


> Not sure..can you take a pic with natural light


Sorry! This is the only other i have if it doesnt help ill get a better one tonight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's the rollitup discount?


10% of total


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Search for Flood Table System 4X4 I found my 2X4 at my local garden supply warehouse $55 I think the 4X4 was around $117 or so I plan on running 8 5gal buckets water all and use shop vac from one end. There is a depression on both ends just for this. View attachment 4152766 View attachment 4152767 View attachment 4152768


Sounds like this might be perfect! Thanks!!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm not getting confirmation emails for my orders from GPS or the credit card processor like I normally do. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm using this new netspend prepaid card that I've never used before. Wondering if that's the issue.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 18, 2018)

The sale has taken the fun out of the auction today. Maybe they will speed the time up on it to make things a little more exciting this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## main cola (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Sorry! This is the only other i have if it doesnt help ill get a better one tonight. Thanks for the help!


Yes take a better one tonight and try to get a pic of the whole plant..also maybe start a thread you might get more help


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm not getting confirmation emails for my orders from GPS or the credit card processor like I normally do. Anyone else experiencing this? I'm using this new netspend prepaid card that I've never used before. Wondering if that's the issue.


I have not gotten one either maybe their system is bogd down, im using diff payment method also...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Hey guys what could cause this to happen on my cookies and chem? It went from growing fast as hell with no deficiencys anywhere and now i have a shrunken fan set and it seems the next upcoming set has as well. Under branches from the second node are almost level with the top now.



Firstly stay calm dont over react and don't start throwing nutes at it. That is a very odd mutation there. The rest of the plant seems fine. Hopefully there is nothing wrong in the root zone that would cause that leaf to be damaged. What is your method of growing? Are any other plants doing this? Everyone here needs a lot more info to even start to help. You need to list everything possible including environment info.


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Firstly stay calm dont over react and don't start throwing nutes at it. That is a very odd mutation there. The rest of the plant seems fine. Hopefully there is nothing wrong in the root zone that would cause that leaf to be damaged. What is your method of growing? Are any other plants doing this? Everyone here needs a lot more info to even start to help. You need to list everything possible including environment info.


Right now the the other cookies and chem is growing fine and isnt having this issue. The 2 pig whistles i have going seemed to run out of nutes faster as they have some yellow on the bottom keaves while the cookies do not.

They are in 2 gal smart pots under a 300w drawing cob light. Ffof, no nutes yet. Have nftg though. 5 weeks from pop. Have been around 60-75% humidity 74-80f temps in a closet moving to a tent.

*edit 24/0 from seed


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

main cola said:


> Yes take a better one tonight and try to get a pic of the whole plant..also maybe start a thread you might get more help


Ok i will, thanks for the help and sorry i probably should have done that instead of crowding this up, ill make a thread or something. Just kinda gun-shy haha


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Your humidity is the culprit. High humidity causes damage to leaf stomata and root zone because transpiration cannot function normally so the plant is not processing nutes, sugars, and water correctly. You need to get that under control and especially before flowering! It can cause horrible issues with bud development. It will also make your plant way more susceptible to pathogens both above and below soil (nut just mold).

Humidity is often over looked especially in veg stage. Don't fuckin do that *be on top of your environment in every stage*. The other plants are probably more tolerant in veg to it due to genes and that one is not.

*Edit:* forgot to tell you sweet spot but 45% is what I always aim for 55+ and you risk things in my experience.

Also for those of you watching the one knothead repeatedly kill his seedlings by putting a fuckin plastic bag over them in probably too hot of a room that is what is killing his shit, but he is too smart and experienced to listen to others and continue learning. I learn stuff all the time from others. Never ignore people you should have thicker skin than that.

Also pure FFOF will run out of nutes on a lot plants around day 35, but don't mistake the natural leaf cycle of lower leaves dying as flowering progresses. This is very natural in many gene pools as long as it is from BOTTOM UP. Top down is always a nute problem. Bottom up can be too little N and some macro nutes. 10 years ago FFOF taught me this lesson. Good master growers helped me fix it on the mag, but also keep my cool. Very thankful for them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

Just when I thought I was done buying seeds for a while...


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your humidity is the culprit. High humidity causes damage to leaf stomata and root zone because transpiration cannot function normally so the plant is not processing nutes sugars and water correctly. You need to get that under control and especially before flowering! It can cause horrible issues with bud development. It will also make your plant way more susceptible to pathogens both above and below soil (nut just mold).
> 
> Humidity is often over looked especially in veg stage. Don't fuckin do that be on top of your environment in every stage. The other plants are probably more tolerant in veg to it due to genes and that one is not.
> 
> ...


 Damn i was hoping the higher humidity down here would be alright till i got to flower, not sure why i thought that. Also would having less plants in the area help with that? I have 2 ghost and 3 habeneros growing in the same area. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Damn i was hoping the higher humidity down here would be alright till i got to flower, not sure why i thought that. Also would having less plants in the area help with that? I have 2 ghost and 3 habeneros growing in the same area. Thanks for the help!


*that explains the yellowing on the Pig Whistles, they are about 38 days old


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah more plants = more transpiring = more humidity. Not sure how big of a difference that would make though man, but save your pot, it's the most important, lol! And no need to thank me but I appreciate the gesture. Thank all the people that helped me when I went through the same exact stuff. We all build off each other. People often think growing pot is just throwing some soil in a container and planting a seed, but it is not. It can be a finicky mofo due to genetic inheritance and localized evolution. I am glad I could immediately answer instead of us trying to flesh it out for months ;\ I am pretty positive this is the exact culprit.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just when I thought I was done buying seeds for a while...
> View attachment 4152805


hear ya, just put in 2nd order today, lucky7 for bout 35 out the door


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Man, I can really appreciate 40Amp’s quick, detailed and informative answers given to Flori’s problem.
You’re a hail fellow well met.
People like you are invaluable, bro. Just one of the many reasons i love this particular thread/forum.

I wanted to chime in after the question was asked, although I constantly second guess myself....would hate to give bad advice. lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Just got Pig whistle blizzard Bush and Garlix 60$ rollitup code and rooted code both work same time! root!


Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck. 
Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop. 
Anybody in this thread could chuck that male on any of the cuts and get the same results. 
Go ahead with the onslaught of personal attacks. I am just stating my opinion. Make of it what you will. 
Cheers and goodluck


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

what is the rollitup coupon code?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2018)

“rollitup” I believe. 10% off


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

thank you very much


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
> I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
> There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck.
> Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop.
> ...


What makes it dog shit? Mine are kinda finnicky but have a very nice sweet scent and havent shown pre flowers yet, and has been a pretty quick grower just not as fast as the cookies.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
> I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
> There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck.
> Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop.
> ...


 i dont see anybody else in the industry offering deals like you can get here. if you think its dogshit dont buy it. most of us read reviews and check grow logs before we buy anything, if not then you know your taking a risk.

also of course if we all had access to the cuts and had that male we could do what he does, no shit.
Im in aus, i dont have access to the cuts. 

i fail to see what your problem, perhaps you just have unrealistic expectations


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> What makes it dog shit? Mine are kinda finnicky but have a very nice sweet scent and havent shown pre flowers yet, and has been a pretty quick grower just not as fast as the cookies.


I didn't call them dog shit, the "breeder" did. I would call them your typical "chuck and hope for the best" ,that I am not too impressed with. You would have to ask Gu why he called it dogshit and is still selling it.
Cheers


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
> I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
> There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck.
> Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop.
> ...


for the price, cant beat it... prob be given as an xmass goodie in a basket i send to few buddy that moved outa town. tnx for the info tho! learning is key!


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

Oh i thought you reiterated that by saying, it is in fact. I really didnt think id get diamond quality beans for 45 for 10 but they are doing better than alot of the seeds i got from attitude in the past.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> for the price, cant beat it... prob be given as an xmass goodie in a basket i send to few buddy that moved outa town. tnx for the info tho! learning is key!


Nobody who gives a fuck about what they are growing gives a fuck about what they paid for the genetics. Who in their right mind thinks winning on the front end is worth losing on the back? Oh hey this genetics are total weaksauce and severly hermi prone but I got a great deal......... doesn't sound right to me lol 
Cheers


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I didn't call them dog shit, the "breeder" did. I would call them your typical "chuck and hope for the best" ,that I am not too impressed with. You would have to ask Gu why he called it dogshit and is still selling it.
> Cheers


 i think your actually mistaken by the way. he did a run using a red headed stranger male, they were all crap and not worth the energy if im not mistaken. i dont believe he ever said pig whistle was bunk


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> i think your actually mistaken by the way. he did a run using a red headed stranger male, they were all crap and not worth the energy if im not mistaken. i dont believe he ever said pig whistle was bunk


You in fact are wrong. He said it right here in this very thread and many more then myself read it.
Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> I didn't call them dog shit, the "breeder" did. I would call them your typical "chuck and hope for the best" ,that I am not too impressed with. You would have to ask Gu why he called it dogshit and is still selling it.
> Cheers


If I recall, Gu was referring to all RHS crosses. 
Sounds like it's just his opinion -- and I've seen positive reviews for pig whistle.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> You in fact are wrong. He said it right here in this very thread and many more then myself read it.
> Cheers


are you sure he said pig whistle is dog shit. or did he say. the red headed stranger crosses were dog shit. cause if so he was talking about the run he did with the male. can you find the quote?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
> I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
> There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck.
> Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop.
> ...



Hmm..
So, just so I understand you correctly, the point you’re trying to make is that Gu has no problem sticking it to everyone just to make a buck?


----------



## main cola (Jun 18, 2018)

I found this


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Hmm..
> So, just so I understand you correctly, the point you’re trying to make is that Gu has no problem sticking it to everyone just to make a buck?


If he is selling a cross he himself knows to be garbage what other point am I making? S1s, cc fraud, known bullshit crosses still being sold. How else am I suppose to perceive these type of business practices? 
What other breeder has even half the bullshit and drama around them? There is a reason for that. Sure is a fancy website for handheld devices though
Cheers )


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

main cola said:


> I found this View attachment 4152828


Thank you kind soul. 
Cheers


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If he is selling a cross he himself knows to be garbage what other point am I making? S1s, cc fraud, known bullshit crosses still being sold. How else am I suppose to perceive these type of business practices?
> What other breeder has even half the bullshit and drama around them? There is a reason for that. Sure is a fancy website for handheld devices though
> Cheers )



What other crosses on the site are garbage?


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If he is selling a cross he himself knows to be garbage what other point am I making? S1s, cc fraud, known bullshit crosses still being sold. How else am I suppose to perceive these type of business practices?
> What other breeder has even half the bullshit and drama around them? There is a reason for that. Sure is a fancy website for handheld devices though
> Cheers )


well i believe i found a solution to your issues, dont buy them. and if you dont want to argue about it dont come into a thread full of fans maybe?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> well i believe i found a solution to your issues, dont buy them. and if you dont want to argue about it dont come into a thread full of fans maybe?



This actually sums it up perfect!!!! LOL

Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If I recall, Gu was referring to all RHS crosses.
> Sounds like it's just his opinion -- and I've seen positive reviews for pig whistle.


This is what I recall as well, but I don't remember what was said verbatim.


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This actually sums it up perfect!!!! LOL
> 
> Cheers


Sadly, you’ll be back


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 18, 2018)

Well, just discovered that the GPS site has "Cheap Thrills" & "L.A. Affie" as 6 seeds per pack and I recieved my packs to find they are only 5 per pack.
@Gu~ or @greenpointseeds might want to correct that. Some folks like myself buy fem seeds with intent to use the full advertised amount to fill spaces in their flood tables. If I order 4 packs advertised as 6 seeds per, Im basically getting shorted almost a full pack in the end.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If he is selling a cross he himself knows to be garbage what other point am I making? S1s, cc fraud, known bullshit crosses still being sold. How else am I suppose to perceive these type of business practices?
> What other breeder has even half the bullshit and drama around them? There is a reason for that. Sure is a fancy website for handheld devices though
> Cheers )


The cult of Gu is very strong here.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah more plants = more transpiring = more humidity. Not sure how big of a difference that would make though man, but save your pot, it's the most important, lol! And no need to thank me but I appreciate the gesture. Thank all the people that helped me when I went through the same exact stuff. We all build off each other. People often think growing pot is just throwing some soil in a container and planting a seed, but it is not. It can be a finicky mofo due to genetic inheritance and localized evolution. I am glad I could immediately answer instead of us trying to flesh it out for months ;\ I am pretty positive this is the exact culprit.





SoHappy101 said:


> Man, I can really appreciate 40Amp’s quick, detailed and informative answers given to Flori’s problem.
> You’re a hail fellow well met.
> People like you are invaluable, bro. Just one of the many reasons i love this particular thread/forum.
> 
> I wanted to chime in after the question was asked, although I constantly second guess myself....would hate to give bad advice. lol


I agree this thread is like a little micro community within the larger rollitup community. I pretty much only visit this thread to see what you guys are talking about. 40amp I also appreciate your quick and candid advice, as well as everyone else's. I learned some stuff the other day about dampening off and soaking in h2O2 that I honestly had never tried before, and that's because of this thread.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 18, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> If he is selling a cross he himself knows to be garbage what other point am I making? S1s, cc fraud, known bullshit crosses still being sold. How else am I suppose to perceive these type of business practices?
> What other breeder has even half the bullshit and drama around them? There is a reason for that. Sure is a fancy website for handheld devices though
> Cheers )


I thought it was well known that other sites used payofix and I've heard about people, not getting their orders for months if at all after sending $800 dollars in the mail? Sure GPS has got drama, but who doesn't? I at least get my seeds and it happens fast. When I email Gu~ he always emails me right back. I know this me defending GPS so chuck me in with the cult. The statement just seems like a classic Ad hominem argument..


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> well i believe i found a solution to your issues, dont buy them. and if you dont want to argue about it dont come into a thread full of fans maybe?


double thumbs up!


----------



## 1kemosabe (Jun 18, 2018)

Not greenpoint related but is greenpoint related, i dont know. Anybowe i am one not to complain much if at all. But out of 4 packs of cultclassics seeds bought from greenpoint i cannot get one to pop through soil. Have many packs left of various cult classic seeds and i give up up these. The seeds i had problems with are Jupiter and beyond and purification. I may try another dif strain just for shits and giggles.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2018)

Yeah, there are 3 or 4 people that really struggle with the fact others are buying GPS gear...like literally struggling with it.
You’ll quickly indetify them all. They typically chime in all around the same time.


----------



## ray098 (Jun 18, 2018)

1kemosabe said:


> Not greenpoint related but is greenpoint related, i dont know. Anybowe i am one not to complain much if at all. But out of 4 packs of cultclassics seeds bought from greenpoint i cannot get one to pop through soil. Have many packs left of various cult classic seeds and i give up up these. The seeds i had problems with are Jupiter and beyond and purification. I may try another dif strain just for shits and giggles.


i have the same problem with j & b


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 18, 2018)

Didn't we already address the whole RHS stranger and pig whistle thing?


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your humidity is the culprit. High humidity causes damage to leaf stomata and root zone because transpiration cannot function normally so the plant is not processing nutes, sugars, and water correctly. You need to get that under control and especially before flowering! It can cause horrible issues with bud development. It will also make your plant way more susceptible to pathogens both above and below soil (nut just mold).
> 
> Humidity is often over looked especially in veg stage. Don't fuckin do that *be on top of your environment in every stage*. The other plants are probably more tolerant in veg to it due to genes and that one is not.
> 
> ...



I disagree with the general sentiment that high humidity is bad. If that were the case, we wouldn't have Thai, Vietnamese, or Laotian cultivars (among others). 

High humidity with low temps is bad. High humidity in late stages with certain varieties is bad. Higher temps call for higher humidity in my experience. 

I found far better success following VPD charts than just working to keep my humidity 55% and below, temperature be damned.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> I disagree with the general sentiment that high humidity is bad. If that were the case, we wouldn't have Thai, Vietnamese, or Laotian cultivars (among others).
> 
> High humidity with low temps is bad. High humidity in late stages with certain varieties is bad. Higher temps call for higher humidity in my experience.
> 
> I found far better success following VPD charts than just working to keep my humidity 55% and below, temperature be damned.


my humidity never drops below 80% never had an issue other than bud rot but its just something i have to deal with here


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

bloody auctins arent getting very low, im assuming you can use the discount codes with them as well so people are jumping earlier?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

ray098 said:


> i have the same problem with j & b


Yep, J&B is crap. 
I got 1 seed to germinate out of my entire pack. 

Purification was better. Got 8 to germinate but it took forever compared to other seeds I've popped.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> _*disclaimer: I received an email from GP asking if they could use my pic of TNT and I'd considered changing this report but I'd already typed up most of it and its truthful so I'm going to let it stand. I am however, very honored they used my pic *_


Beautiful Plants Tangerine!!!! Those ladies look sexy!

On another note, I never received an email from GPS asking for permission to use my Sundance Kid pic. I found out through a fellow RIU member on this thread. I'm still honored though.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> I disagree with the general sentiment that high humidity is bad. If that were the case, we wouldn't have Thai, Vietnamese, or Laotian cultivars (among others).


High humidity is bad for the vast majority of the cannabis gene pool, especially the cultivars of modern day that are so popular. We have the Asian varieties you speak of because of localized evolution. They acclimatized over time. Of the cannabis gene pool they were the only lines in that region that could survive so they exist and they exist in the state they are in. The cultivars you speak of all have terribly loose, stringy, fluffy, and airy buds. 95-99% I would say when grown out are complete hemp garbage compared to the vast majority of cannabis worked or unworked. Working Thai strains and a lot of Asian varieties is a fucking night mare. Fantastic small population of good specimens though.

The only thing sought after in the varieties you mentioned are terp profile, humidity/mold/mildew resistance, and high. Very important things no doubt, but far from sought after strains as a whole compared to the rest of the planet.

By your theory high humidity is awesome for plants. So lets see you grow the top 10 popular and most sought after cultivars in high humidity and let us all know how awesome their performance is compared to a controlled environment with a balanced humidity.

Hell lets see you do that with the top 500 in the past 30 years of cannabis breeding.

Comon now lets be serious here...



ThatGuyMontag said:


> High humidity with low temps is bad. High humidity in late stages with certain varieties is bad. Higher temps call for higher humidity in my experience.


Yeah there is some truth here higher temps = more evaporation and loss of water. But how successful is growing extremely thick tight buds or even moderate in Florida? I can tell you from first hand experience the vast majority of the time it is not good...Very dependent on genes though. The stringy fluffy sativas do great....


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 18, 2018)

picked up night rider for less than $25 out the door...

@LubdaNugs pics sold me long ago. also it's an uplifting high. i like sativas...


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> High humidity is bad for the vast majority of the cannabis gene pool, especially the cultivars of modern day that are so popular. We have those because of localized evolution. They acclimatized over time. Of the cannabis gene pool they were the only lines in that region that could survive so they exist and they exist in the state they are in. The cultivars you speak of all have terribly loose, stringy, fluffy, and airy buds. 95-99% I would say when grown out are complete hemp garbage compared to the vast majority of cannabis worked or unworked. Working Thai strains and a lot of Asian varieties is a fucking night mare. Fantastic small population of good specimens though.
> 
> By your theory high humidity is awesome for plants. So lets see you grow the top 10 popular and most sought after cultivars in high humidity and let us all know how awesome their performance is compared to a controlled environment with a balanced humidity.
> 
> ...


Can confirm OD is tough


----------



## genuity (Jun 18, 2018)

1 of 5 of 9 pebble pusher in the flower room..
 
All looking good,growing good,smelling like plants..
Will keep with the updates..


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> *By your theory high humidity is awesome for plants*. So lets see you grow the top 10 popular and most sought after cultivars in high humidity and let us all know how awesome their performance is compared to a controlled environment with a balanced humidity.



You ever heard of a rainforest bro? You can calm your ass down with your challenge sport. I didn't tell you that you were wrong, I told you I disagree. You get the difference between the two statements right? 


And using the "top" cultivars is laughable, because half of them are weak gened trash. Yeah, let me get on running a room full of weak gene'd cookie cuts . Sorry 40, but I don't choose what to grow based on hype. 


I've always enjoyed your posts homie, so why not have a legitimate discussion instead of issuing pompous challenges. My annecdotal experience differs. I used to run by the conventional wisdom of always staying below 55%, discovered VPD, and noticed marked improvements. I was in the PNW in a spot struggling with heat issues due to poor design and saw explosive growth in everything (heavy broad leaf varietals included), when we started raising humidity to deal with the heat.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Exactly we disagreed. I told you why I disagree with your disagreement /shrug.

I agreed with your high temp high humidity.

Let me know where you disagree with my rebuttal though...

And I don't follow the hype either, but I do call a spade a spade and while Cookies has some downs like every strain there is no denying it's modern day top shelf. I grow it right next to my Thais, hazes, african, tropical sativas, and spanish strains.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 18, 2018)

Lucky 7 smells range from candy-ish to marshmallow-ish


----------



## main cola (Jun 18, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 smells range from candy-ish to marshmallow-ish
> 
> View attachment 4152883 View attachment 4152884 View attachment 4152885 View attachment 4152886 View attachment 4152887 View attachment 4152893 View attachment 4152894 View attachment 4152895


Nice looking buds...How many weeks is she in those pics?


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 smells range from candy-ish to marshmallow-ish
> 
> View attachment 4152883 View attachment 4152884 View attachment 4152885 View attachment 4152886 View attachment 4152887 View attachment 4152893 View attachment 4152894 View attachment 4152895


happy i snagged a pack today!!


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

just got a bunch of free chit, my buddy was never gonna use em so...score!!


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

Heres some pics of a noob growing cookies n chem and DogShit. First 2 are cookies

*As you can tell my camera skills are even worse


----------



## ray098 (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, J&B is crap.
> I got 1 seed to germinate out of my entire pack.
> 
> Purification was better. Got 8 to germinate but it took forever compared to other seeds I've popped.


i picked up the purification too how do you like it and my j&b pack had 2 vials in it i think its about 20 seeds so far im 0\4 on them i knew something was wrong with them when i saw all the seeds they sent and i could not find any reviews or other banks selling those strains


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 18, 2018)

high rh isn't bad if you also have relatively high temps. i usually try to stay within a decent vpd range (8-9ish)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

ray098 said:


> i picked up the purification too how do you like it and my j&b pack had 2 vials in it i think its about 20 seeds so far im 0\4 on them i knew something was wrong with them when i saw all the seeds they sent and i could not find any reviews or other banks selling those strains


Purification plants are doing well. 
I just dunked another pack of J&B -- and it had 12 seeds.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 18, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 smells range from candy-ish to marshmallow-ish
> 
> View attachment 4152883 View attachment 4152884 View attachment 4152885 View attachment 4152886 View attachment 4152887 View attachment 4152893 View attachment 4152894 View attachment 4152895


Yuck that lucky 7's looks horrible everybody should immediately stop buying them from the auction before i do


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> just got a bunch of free chit, my buddy was never gonna use em so...score!!


I'd pop those hammerhead beanz immediately bro-there's a hammerhead thread-i got pics over there of some of his gear-kill bud


----------



## typoerror (Jun 18, 2018)

main cola said:


> Nice looking buds...How many weeks is she in those pics?


Day 61. I've begun chopping them today, day 64


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> just got a bunch of free chit, my buddy was never gonna use em so...score!!


I bet dat KrushxDeepChunk is , chunky diesel is still probably my favorite strain ever


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Heres some pics of a noob growing cookies n chem and DogShit. First 2 are cookies
> 
> *As you can tell my camera skills are even worse


Your plants look fantastic man. Can't wait for flower cookies in chem is some sick stuff you should be thrilled with it from what I have seen from a few very good growers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> I bet dat KrushxDeepChunk is , chunky diesel is still probably my favorite strain ever


If it's chunky, it's gotta be good.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 18, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Like what I'm reading and seeing from your Sky Pilots, thanks for sharing, got 2 to go in my next run. First strain I ever purchased from GPS.
> 
> Also have some Hibernate, Cowboy Cookies and Pioneer Kush in my 12/12 from seed tent.


Skypilot was the 1st pk i got from gp as well.I still have the better part of that pack.Got a really nice girl,that is so nice i kept a cut for next round.Been hang drying for 2 weeks,almost trim time.Crazy frosty,super sticky.Tried a tester nug,i get menthol or more like tea tree,and it kicks u upside the head.I'll post up some trimmed nugs up this week


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If it's chunky, it's gotta be good.


I see no lies! someone start a PurplePoint Seeds and find a Deep Chunk male to pollinate stuffs. Exodus Cheese first plz.


----------



## Florigrown (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your plants look fantastic man. Can't wait for flower cookies in chem is some sick stuff you should be thrilled with it from what I have seen from a few very good growers.


Thanks man im gonna try to keep a journal or atleast update here, will keep me diligent haha


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 18, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I'd pop those hammerhead beanz immediately bro-there's a hammerhead thread-i got pics over there of some of his gear-kill bud


tnx! super happy meow!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2018)

*Pig Whistle (Red Headed Stranger #14) – Genetic Makeup*
Tom Hill’s Haze – 25%
*Williams Wonder - 25%*
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Affy – 03%

That's all I needed to know _not _to buy Pig Whistle. Strain descriptions should matter, even if the flowering times listed do not.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

That's exactly why I never bought that strain. The second I see williams wonder I move the fuck on lol. I could never understand why it got any chatter whatsoever. Horrible strain but that is definitely personal preference and taste. But I also don;t understand your comment. What is wrong with the description?


----------



## Philip-O (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That's exactly why I never bought that strain. The second I see williams wonder I move the fuck on lol. I could never understand why it got any chatter whatsoever. Horrible strain but that is definitely personal preference and taste. But I also don;t understand your comment. What is wrong with the description?


LOL, what is so wrong about it? After reading your comments and those of @Amos Otis the Pig Whistle pack I got on 4/20 is definitely going outdoors. No space for proven mids on my tents.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 18, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> LOL, what is so wrong about it? After reading your comments and those of @Amos Otis the Pig Whistle pack I got on 4/20 is definitely going outdoors. No space for proven mids on my tents.


It's personal preference with me. I did not like the smell at all. I did not like anything about it other than yield. It was a very weird minty plant I just did not understand liking compared to many others. Hundreds of others I would grow over it. Some will rave over it though and like it.

Due note though this is a huge gene pool of genetics listed...Tom Hills haze alone is a massive gene pool. I just don't have the room, time, or patience for anything I may possibly not like anymore.

I grew WW probably 10 or so years ago now. Still have the same no thanks feeling about it.


----------



## ism (Jun 18, 2018)

Jelly Pie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I also don;t understand your comment. What is wrong with the description?


I was referring to the flowering times listed for all strains on the site, not Pig Whistle. They differed from what was on packs I received. The shorter times on site strongly influenced my buys. I never wanted to grow 80 day specials, yet here I am w/ a couple of tents' worth.



Philip-O said:


> LOL, what is so wrong about it?


There was a cat on RIU when I first came on - maybe @Jogro - that had a thread raving about the potency of Williams Wonder, at the same time I was reading the Herijuana hype. I bought big into both. Williams Wonder was better than herijuana [ and her kin], but that's like saying Greenhouse is better than Barneys Farm. 40s description of the plant is spot on to my experience. Its odd to me that a cat w/ so many elite cuts would use it - maybe to shorten flower time.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

CV pure ghost OG 3 weeks left


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> CV pure ghost OG 3 weeks left
> 
> View attachment 4152994
> 
> View attachment 4152995


Looking good. So glad I’ve got a pack of that on its way.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 19, 2018)

Cookies N Chem


----------



## numberfour (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> i would honestly kill to be able to run sky pilot again. your very lucky, odour control will be your friend. Buds didnt look real big but they are just super solid and are just heavy, i didnt think she would yield but once it hit the scales i was very surprised.


Killing me with these descriptions 

Thanks for the info, wish I'd popped the whole pack now lol



tommarijuana said:


> Skypilot was the 1st pk i got from gp as well.I still have the better part of that pack.Got a really nice girl,that is so nice i kept a cut for next round.Been hang drying for 2 weeks,almost trim time.Crazy frosty,super sticky.Tried a tester nug,i get menthol or more like tea tree,and it kicks u upside the head.I'll post up some trimmed nugs up this week


Sweet, yeah I'm down to half a pack myself and will keep popping until I find a keeper. Interesting on the menthol / tea tree, not had those before. Yes, heard it knocks you off your feet, look forward to seeing your nug pictures.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> CV pure ghost OG 3 weeks left
> 
> View attachment 4152994
> 
> View attachment 4152995


frosty as, how many weeks you expecting to take it and how many weeks since flip?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Wonder why a cross that Gu himself stated was "straight up dogshit" is still being sold months after him stating that?
> I realize it is listed as discontinued, but it along with many others have been listed as discontinued, for many many months now. The others of course haven't been called dog shit by the "breeder". And of course Pig Whistle isn't called dogshit where people can buy it.
> There are no good reports on Pig Whistle because it is in fact, like Gu stated, dogshit. The fact it was being sold back when he first said that is bad enough and is why I was sour after reading his statement within days of popping mine. But for that strain to still be being sold tells me all I need to know about what he is about. He ain't the first person just tryin to make a buck.
> Power to all of you who have had luck and found keepers with the other strains. I am not into buying little more then testers from some marketing hype machine, and hoping for the best. I would rather of paid what I did on one pack of good stable genetics then the cache of GPS packs I now have and will likely never pop.
> ...


Figures I have a pack of pig whistle in the vault! I am guilty, look a squirrel!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jun 19, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> for the price, cant beat it... prob be given as an xmass goodie in a basket i send to few buddy that moved outa town. tnx for the info tho! learning is key!


Good idea! I am always giving away beans.


----------



## ism (Jun 19, 2018)

Tomahawk


----------



## sato108 (Jun 19, 2018)

Here's some Pig Whistle. Smells of pepper. Nice potent, uplifting high. Plant grew really well and vigorous. Not mad I dropped $45 on it at all. Makes me look forward to the purple mountain majesty I just popped.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 19, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Damn i was hoping the higher humidity down here would be alright till i got to flower, not sure why i thought that. Also would having less plants in the area help with that? I have 2 ghost and 3 habeneros growing in the same area. Thanks for the help!


Watch your nighttime temps, if they are too much lower than daytime you will get very high humidity at lights on....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jun 19, 2018)

I tried to buy the CBD oil that was on the site.They would not sell that product for the sale price.At least after awhile the removed it from the site while the sale is going on. This stuff works pretty good for me i just cant afford the cost of it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2018)

ism said:


> TomahawkView attachment 4153025


Looks great. I have single female in flower now about half way done. Those Tomahawks sure do get slick with frost


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 19, 2018)

The CBD just has to remain a completely separate site and offering.

The subscription @$31 It really is the best price you're going to find for isolate per mg

I worked really hard to offer it at an everyday low price and the margins just can't be cut any lower.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Christ on a bike. I just tried to leave a review for TNT on the GP site. As soon as my first pic uploaded the review posted. I never even had a chance to hit the submit tab or upload the other two pics to the original review. 

@Gu~ or Tank...can one of you guys combined my pics into my original review. I had to load each pic individually with a separate review form. 


*feelz dumb*


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I tried to buy the CBD oil that was on the site.They would not sell that product for the sale price.At least after awhile the removed it from the site while the sale is going on. This stuff works pretty good for me i just cant afford the cost of it.


Too bad they couldn't honor the sale on it. The email did say site wide 50% off so I can understand your frustration with not getting the sale price.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 19, 2018)

50% sale extended, has been good! with the 2 discount codes
rollitup10%
rooted 50%
90$ turns into 36$!! cant complain!!

sucks bout the cbd but he has to buy that chit im sure so it he halfs it he wont make much id say or any at all...seeds diff story! 

switch up the auctions Gu! same as yesterday!​


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 19, 2018)

I am not seeing the cash option at checkout. It is including a card processing fee automatically. We still allowed to use cash?


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 19, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> money order/ cash isn't it same selection... if not money orders r .90c


No. Money order would be like WU or maybe USPS has a payment method. But there is no option to pay other than bitcoin or card. Cash option is gone which I always do.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 19, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> money order/ cash isn't it same selection... if not money orders r .90c





sourgummy said:


> No. Money order would be like WU or maybe USPS has a payment method. But there is no option to pay other than bitcoin or card. Cash option is gone which I always do.


strange... just email them they have the best customer service ever


----------



## growslut (Jun 19, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I am not seeing the cash option at checkout. It is including a card processing fee automatically. We still allowed to use cash?


I got stuck on this same thing yesterday until I figured out that the cash option does not show while in your cart. You have to click the 'checkout' button, then the option to select cash will show up on the checkout page--along with the additional 5% cash discount


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> I got stuck on this same thing yesterday until I figured out that the cash option does not show while in your cart. You have to click the 'checkout' button, then the option to select cash at checkout--and the additional 5% discount--show up then


got it now. Thanks


----------



## nc208 (Jun 19, 2018)

Damn, how many Tombstone were re-added? That was one I was looking out for but didn't expect it to sell out that fast.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 19, 2018)

HH , beans got wet on April 23, almost 2months old now, heading to flower on the weekend. Bottom right is the runt n wasn’t growing nice, it would have been pulled if it didn’t have a smell as soon as it popped, it now has a dogshit x tang/zest/citrus at the end smell. When you smell it your nose curls , you think fucking gross, then your next though is I need to smell that again. 
Other 3 smell more chemi and not of dogshit


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> frosty as, how many weeks you expecting to take it and how many weeks since flip?


Today makes exactly 5 weeks.they go 8 weeks.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4153077
> HH , beans got wet on April 23, almost 2months old now, heading to flower on the weekend. Bottom right is the runt n wasn’t growing nice, it would have been pulled if it didn’t have a smell as soon as it popped, it now has a dogshit x tang/zest/citrus at the end smell. When you smell it your nose curls , you think fucking gross, then your next though is I need to smell that again.
> Other 3 smell more chemi and not of dogshit


I had a dogshit smelling Hicok Haze pheno too. I let it go through but I shared a cut with a buddy. The smoke from this strain is so strong.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

Y'all trying to steal my lucky charms


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I had a dogshit smelling Hicok Haze pheno too. I let it go through but I shared a cut with a buddy. The smoke from this strain is so strong.


Any notes on the fastest & best phenos?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Any notes on the fastest & best phenos?


Chinook Haze was vigorous as hell and never seemed to stop stretching in flower. 
Buds were a bit fluffy so I'd give it a B+ on bag appeal, but they are potent. 
It blends really well with other strains for rolling joints. 

My favorite blend so far is "weedball". (weed speedball) 
50/50 chinook haze & double purple doja. 

The chinook holds you up while doja punches you in the face.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Watch your nighttime temps, if they are too much lower than daytime you will get very high humidity at lights on....


lol yeah it only last till the ac kicks on the compressor after the room warms up to lights on temp.Mine will hit 85 to 90 percent humidity for 20 minutes waiting on the ac compressor to kick on,After that everything goes back to normal for the rest of the 12 hours.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 19, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> No. Money order would be like WU or maybe USPS has a payment method. But there is no option to pay other than bitcoin or card. Cash option is gone which I always do.


Never use the CC option. I did and it cost me a lot more than the seeds did.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Jun 19, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> LOL, what is so wrong about it? After reading your comments and those of @Amos Otis the Pig Whistle pack I got on 4/20 is definitely going outdoors. No space for proven mids on my tents.


When I think Williams Wonder I think original Lowryder. Just not great.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Any notes on the fastest & best phenos?


The fastest pheno I found was what I called #1. It smelled citrusy and chemmy.
It topped well the first time and looked a lot like the stardawg male Gu used.
It stretches the fourth week of flower.
It finishes in 8 to 9 weeks. The pheno I kept takes like 12 weeks and looks like Uptown piff.
I chucked some pig whistle pollen on Pheno #1. I will call it Hick Whistle.
Lmfao...
I will look for a photo of number one.
#2 was earlier finisher. It was easy to spot because it looked like Panama Red or Orange Bud with a fuck ton of Pistils.
I had no hermies


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4115315
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115316 View attachment 4115317
> ...


@BigHornBuds


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Christ on a bike. I just tried to leave a review for TNT on the GP site. As soon as my first pic uploaded the review posted. I never even had a chance to hit the submit tab or upload the other two pics to the original review.
> 
> @Gu~ or Tank...can one of you guys combined my pics into my original review. I had to load each pic individually with a separate review form.
> 
> ...


Got it!

I believe it was a restriction on size. It has been changed to allow larger images and quantities.

Thanks for reporting this.

UPDATE:

When uploading multiple images at once (when you are choosing files to upload), you must multi-select images with the control key (or whatever you have that allows you to choose more than one image).

I spaced on this at first and was like, "W*F is wrong?". Changing the settings didn't make a difference.

Then I remembered I had to multi-select the images when my file manager opened (for selection).

After multi-selecting images, they all upload normally (multiple images per review).



I had to redo your review from scratch. There was nothing I could do about the avatar, but I got all your information for the post (so it shows it was posted by you).


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you!


No worries. It's my job. I just cannot believe I forgot that too. I was scratching my head. I am going to add a note to the upload form that explains that multiple images need to be multi-selected all at once. Wiithout knowing that, I know it can be confusing.

Thanks again and thank you for the images. They are really nice.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> I also use those Root Master Gro Pro pots with the holes on the sides to grow in soil. I agree I prefer them to fabric bags. Much easier to work with
> 
> Also the folks who are saying these buckets are harder to water are also correct. In the tent, I remove each bucket and dunk it in a 20 gal giant pot and let it soak. It works well but takes _forever. _I'd like to find a way to water with pouring and collecting in a tray but haven't figured out how to make it work in the tent yet
> 
> Outside is a different beast. It does leak out the holes in the plastic pots. The only way I've found to fix this is top watering slow, with many rounds. Then the soil soaks in the water. But it does take time and many passes.


I go to "family dollar"and buy the 18 to 32 gal totes. I I take the time and drill rows of 1/4" to 1/2" holes around the totes up to 8" or 10". Air pruned to the max! Also, I will fill the same size tote and insert a "grommet" with a clear hose an inch or 2 from the bottom use it for "overflow" tube. Add 4" of "perlite". Set the one into the other. Use my version of Sub's "Super Soil". 
Pretty cheap method.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 19, 2018)

Please don't forget that the 50% off sale has been extended throughout today. It will end at midnight MST.

Grab anything you want for 50% off!

Gu~ said "let's make it two days". And BOOM!

If you already have all the strains, GPS packs make great stocking stuffers and card stuffers (for any occasion).

I sent one to my cousin last month for his birthday with one of those money cards (with a place for the bills) and stuck a pack of Cookies N' Chem  in there.

Just some ideas to throw out there.

They won't know you got it at half off


----------



## growslut (Jun 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I go to "family dollar"and buy the 18 to 32 gal totes. I I take the time and drill rows of 1/4" to 1/2" holes around the totes up to 8" or 10". Air pruned to the max! Also, I will fill the same size tote and insert a "grommet" with a clear hose an inch or 2 from the bottom use it for "overflow" tube. Add 4" of "perlite". Set the one into the other. Use my version of Sub's "Super Soil".
> Pretty cheap method.


This sounds like a great method!

Can you explain how the grommet and hose fit together in the tote?

How often do you have to water? Do you ever have to drain anything?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I go to "family dollar"and buy the 18 to 32 gal totes. I I take the time and drill rows of 1/4" to 1/2" holes around the totes up to 8" or 10". Air pruned to the max! Also, I will fill the same size tote and insert a "grommet" with a clear hose an inch or 2 from the bottom use it for "overflow" tube. Add 4" of "perlite". Set the one into the other. Use my version of Sub's "Super Soil".
> Pretty cheap method.


Reminds me of a Soma sip. Very cool.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Today makes exactly 5 weeks.they go 8 weeks.


they look as though they will go longer, do you have a thread i could follow the progress? its something i am interested in


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> This sounds like a great method!
> 
> Can you explain how the grommet and hose fit together in the tote?
> 
> How often do you have to water? Do you ever have to drain anything?


My set up is like a large 'Earth Box". 
I just drill a hole in one of the "narrow" sides of the tote and insert a "matching" grommet and clear hose. 
As far as watering, I water by how heavy the tote feels. I try and give them something every other day and a larger amount every 3 days. It just depends, but it can get you a couple days lead way if you have to leave and can't water. Best to add an air pump also. DIY to suit your budget and needs.This would be great for Auto's, hell this works great for all strains, especially "long flower" sativas.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> they look as though they will go longer, do you have a thread i could follow the progress? its something i am interested in


Not on this forum.this is the only thread I roll on here.to many jack offs to deal with on the other threads.no offense
Here's two more pics.these buds bulk way up the last 2 weeks.


----------



## growslut (Jun 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> My set up is like a large 'Earth Box".
> I just drill a hole in one of the "narrow" sides of the tote and insert a "matching" grommet and clear hose.
> As far as watering, I water by how heavy the tote feels. I try and give them something every other day and a larger amount every 3 days. It just depends, but it can get you a couple days lead way if you have to leave and can't water. Best to add an air pump also. DIY to suit your budget and needs.This would be great for Auto's, hell this works great for all strains, especially "long flower" sativas.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## tman42 (Jun 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not on this forum.this is the only thread I roll on here.to many jack offs to deal with on the other threads.no offense
> Here's two more pics.these buds bulk way up the last 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4153277
> ...


Looks like im going to have to pop some Pure Ghost next, beautiful ladies there!


----------



## 2easy (Jun 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not on this forum.this is the only thread I roll on here.to many jack offs to deal with on the other threads.no offense
> Here's two more pics.these buds bulk way up the last 2 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4153277
> ...


You arent heisenbubble on thcfarmer by any chance? I am a jack off so no offence taken lol


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 19, 2018)

I really wanted feminized seeds on sale but wanted more sativas so bit the bullet and got Pig Whistle to complement the Chinook haze i got before. 
Guess ill just plant two at a time. 

The chinook seedlings really do stretch. 
Jelly Pie is awesome very hearty strong grower


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 19, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Well, just discovered that the GPS site has "Cheap Thrills" & "L.A. Affie" as 6 seeds per pack and I recieved my packs to find they are only 5 per pack.
> @Gu~ or @greenpointseeds might want to correct that. Some folks like myself buy fem seeds with intent to use the full advertised amount to fill spaces in their flood tables. If I order 4 packs advertised as 6 seeds per, Im basically getting shorted almost a full pack in the end.


I was also surprised by the 5 seed pack..... First Thought my memory had failed me...


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I was referring to the flowering times listed for all strains on the site, not Pig Whistle. They differed from what was on packs I received. The shorter times on site strongly influenced my buys. I never wanted to grow 80 day specials, yet here I am w/ a couple of tents' worth.
> 
> 
> 
> There was a cat on RIU when I first came on - maybe @Jogro - that had a thread raving about the potency of Williams Wonder, at the same time I was reading the Herijuana hype. I bought big into both. Williams Wonder was better than herijuana [ and her kin], but that's like saying Greenhouse is better than Barneys Farm. 40s description of the plant is spot on to my experience. Its odd to me that a cat w/ so many elite cuts would use it - maybe to shorten flower time.


IMO herijuana was nasty smelling & tasting I tossed the whole lot into compost after it still tasted rank after a long cure... Wasted too much power on that one..


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4153077
> HH , beans got wet on April 23, almost 2months old now, heading to flower on the weekend. Bottom right is the runt n wasn’t growing nice, it would have been pulled if it didn’t have a smell as soon as it popped, it now has a dogshit x tang/zest/citrus at the end smell. When you smell it your nose curls , you think fucking gross, then your next though is I need to smell that again.
> Other 3 smell more chemi and not of dogshit


Bighorn: how do you like CMH? Considering giving one a try with some LEDs


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 19, 2018)

Anyone here ever gone on sackmastaflex's instagram? Does anyone know if he has an account here?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> You arent heisenbubble on thcfarmer by any chance? I am a jack off so no offence taken lol


Yes


----------



## tatonka (Jun 19, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I really wanted feminized seeds on sale but wanted more sativas so bit the bullet and got Pig Whistle to complement the Chinook haze i got before.
> Guess ill just plant two at a time.
> 
> The chinook seedlings really do stretch.
> Jelly Pie is awesome very hearty strong grower


I really like pig whistle. It was easy to grow and it is high energy buzz


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Bighorn: how do you like CMH? Considering giving one a try with some LEDs


Really like them for veg on bigger plants. But went back to T5s for clones n seedlings as I get better node spacing . 
I’ve never tried flowering with them,


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> they look as though they will go longer, do you have a thread i could follow the progress? its something i am interested in


Definitely about 3 weeks,I've run these before.super easy to run and always puts on a show the last 2 weeks.cv ghost og.
Calyxs get fawkin huge,like pack one in a one hitter and roll out.this was my #8 pheno.


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 19, 2018)

Man, I really hope that Ghost Town comes back up. Sounds like it would be one of my top 3 favorites.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Really like them for veg on bigger plants. But went back to T5s for clones n seedlings as I get better node spacing .
> I’ve never tried flowering with them,


My 200 watt cobb getup made 400 watts of t5 look retarded.4000k bridgelux.wasnt use to feeding young clones so heavy so I splurged and banked on them running deficient in dirt.im not a fan of dirt but gave it a go with some flora nova.they doubled in size in 2 days and took off like crazy.i threw all my t5 shit away.only kept the 100 watt till I can replace it with more cobs


----------



## 2easy (Jun 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Definitely about 3 weeks,I've run these before.super easy to run and always puts on a show the last 2 weeks.cv ghost og.
> Calyxs get fawkin huge,like pack one in a one hitter and roll out.this was my #8 pheno.
> View attachment 4153460
> 
> View attachment 4153483


i trust your judgment. i am stutter on thcfarmer, so yeah think i have been pestering you over there a little too haha.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 20, 2018)

Boom Town half way through flower (~35 days):













Jelly Pie half way through flower (~35 days):


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

That boomtown...looks booming...what sort of smells? I only go tone fuckin pack they were out of the others I ordered at the time ;\ Feeling sad now.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My 200 watt cobb getup made 400 watts of t5 look retarded.4000k bridgelux.wasnt use to feeding young clones so heavy so I splurged and banked on them running deficient in dirt.im not a fan of dirt but gave it a go with some flora nova.they doubled in size in 2 days and took off like crazy.i threw all my t5 shit away.only kept the 100 watt till I can replace it with more cobs


One day I’ll start adding LEDs to my veg probably a good winter project, 
But can’t see them replacing my DE1000s anytime soon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That boomtown...looks booming...what sort of smells? I only go tone fuckin pack they were out of the others I ordered at the time ;\ Feeling sad now.


 I'm glad someone is growing boomtown! 
There aren't many reviews for that one even though it sold out.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 20, 2018)

anyone use dunks bits? if so whats best way to use with dirt? tnx


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 20, 2018)

LVTK 29 days...has a light lemony sweet kinda fragrance to her.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> anyone use dunks bits? if so whats best way to use with dirt? tnx



Crush'em up and just scrape into the top layer of your soil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> anyone use dunks bits? if so whats best way to use with dirt? tnx


Soak em then water thoroughly. 
I use mosquito bits every time because I top dress frequently and fungus gnats love fresh organic goodness.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Boom Town half way through flower (~35 days):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ol sleeper strain LVTK.people sleep on that but that shit is fire.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One day I’ll start adding LEDs to my veg probably a good winter project,
> But can’t see them replacing my DE1000s anytime soon


 I switched to LED's a couple years ago. I love them.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Soak em then water thoroughly.
> I use mosquito bits every time because I top dress frequently and fungus gnats love fresh organic goodness.


I get a "rise" in CO2 by using the "organic" living soil. Will reach 900 to 1000 ppm's on a 12hr light cycle. All the decaying plant matter pumps more CO2 than you would think into your grow space. The decay is what attracts the pests. I can live with that. What an easy "boost" to the system.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> One day I’ll start adding LEDs to my veg probably a good winter project,
> But can’t see them replacing my DE1000s anytime soon


Cost me 300 dollars for a 6 cob setup to light up a 2x4 no problem.pulls 300 watts but dimmed down to 200.if I wanted to it would kill a 2x4 area in a tent.
Why anyone would use a 400w hps in a 2x4 or small area is crazy as hell to me.be like going from slacker streaming back to cassette tapes


----------



## growslut (Jun 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm glad someone is growing boomtown!
> There aren't many reviews for that one even though it sold out.


I have a long list of Greenpoint favorites, but Boomtown is towards the top of that list 

Boomtown and Jelly Pie are both primo and those plants look fantastic. @suthrngrwr I'm totally 'jelly' of your grow. pun intended


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I get a "rise" in CO2 by using the "organic" living soil. Will reach 900 to 1000 ppm's on a 12hr light cycle. All the decaying plant matter pumps more CO2 than you would think into your grow space. The decay is what attracts the pests. I can live with that. What an easy "boost" to the system.


interested in doing organic living soil.. sounds great! i have done supersoil, have a lot of bulk powders n soil additives still. 

.any good links or even some recipes for building this soil would be greatly appreciated.... tnx


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> I have a long list of Greenpoint favorites, but Boomtown is towards the top of that list
> 
> Boomtown and Jelly Pie are both primo and those plants look fantastic. @suthrngrwr I'm totally 'jelly' of your grow. pun intended


Thanks for the kind words! I’m so stoked to taste these flowers!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That boomtown...looks booming...what sort of smells? I only go tone fuckin pack they were out of the others I ordered at the time ;\ Feeling sad now.


Those plants look greasy and they smell pretty greasy too. Real dank stuff — getting a strong earthy fragrance with notes of bitter coffee, lemon peels and skunky gas. The second pheno has the same strong earthy aroma, with a sweeter more creamy lemon aroma. I can smell these plants in other rooms despite having a scrubber running.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I get a "rise" in CO2 by using the "organic" living soil. Will reach 900 to 1000 ppm's on a 12hr light cycle. All the decaying plant matter pumps more CO2 than you would think into your grow space. The decay is what attracts the pests. I can live with that. What an easy "boost" to the system.


Are you really sure that is true to get to 900 to 1000 ppm? I gotta think that is not true unless you are growing with a huge pot of organic soil and a tiny ass plant in a tiny room lol. If this was true then I think more people would be doing it and getting better returns. I ran a room all organic and with co2 and that would never happen. You need co2 more than what the soil is capable to put out. Heck you would be good to maintain 400 ppm with nothing but soil in there and no other air flow, of course depending what the plants size is and all.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 20, 2018)

Pic of the Tomohawk. Nice pheno for sure. Stinks a ton. Going to be a big plant.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 20, 2018)

dem girls lounging by the pool lookin nice!


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 20, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum going into a 30-gal today. Got two nice Jelly Pies going too-stinky bitches. Worms are working hard to give me the SUPER JUICE.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Pic of the Tomohawk. Nice pheno for sure. Stinks a ton. Going to be a big plant. View attachment 4153667


Tomahawk is another one without a lot of grow reports.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Bodega Bubblegum going into a 30-gal today. Got two nice Jelly Pies going too-stinky bitches. Worms are working hard to give me the SUPER JUICE.View attachment 4153702 View attachment 4153703


Nice!
I had to disassemble my worm bin today because it was too wet and the worms were starting to do a mass exodus. 
Too many kitchen scraps and everything became anaerobic. Very Stinky!
I bought some scratch grain yesterday at wal-mart to help supplement the scraps. Laying crumbles would be better, but these are super cheap and don't have to be nutritionally complete.
I'm going back to cloth pots for the summer to keep this from happening again. They make good worm bins and you can even bury them half way in a shady spot in the yard to keep em cool.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> interested in doing organic living soil.. sounds great! i have done supersoil, have a lot of bulk powders n soil additives still.
> 
> .any good links or even some recipes for building this soil would be greatly appreciated.... tnx


I use "Mammoth P" and "Recharge" and "worm castings". I make my own compost, I just purchased a "worm farm" to make my own castings. I cover the soil with dried "grass clippings". You want a cover on the top. That is what makes the action happen underground.That will get you on your way. It's all about leaving the top layer alone and adding upon that layer and adding on that. When your plant is done, you just take the "root ball" out and chuck a plant right in the hole. I know it sounds odd, but it works. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tomahawk is another one without a lot of grow reports.


There have been a couple here and there.it was like there number 1 seller but folks were saying it didn't live up to the hype.someone here grew a few of them and said it was a disappointment


----------



## 2easy (Jun 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> interested in doing organic living soil.. sounds great! i have done supersoil, have a lot of bulk powders n soil additives still.
> 
> .any good links or even some recipes for building this soil would be greatly appreciated.... tnx


I simply do a layer garden. Straw, cow poo, straw, chook poo, straw, compost, straw, worm castings, and keep repeating until my bed is full. Top with a good layer of straw and keep it moist for a few months to let the worms do their thing. The end result is basically a big bed full of worm castings. Plants grow in it like you would not believe.
Every time my top layer of mulch gets eaten down by the worms i add a layer of manure and more straw. 
Its very old fashioned no bells and whistles but it never fails to produce.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Those plants look greasy and they smell pretty greasy too. Real dank stuff — getting a strong earthy fragrance with notes of bitter coffee, lemon peels and skunky gas. The second pheno has the same strong earthy aroma, with a sweeter more creamy lemon aroma. I can smell these plants in other rooms despite having a scrubber running.


Well it just moved to the front of the pack exactly what I wanted to here what I need right now. Strong earth funk. So glad to see someone good at growing put those man much appreciated. 



santacruztodd said:


> Bodega Bubblegum going into a 30-gal today. Got two nice Jelly Pies going too-stinky bitches. Worms are working hard to give me the SUPER JUICE.View attachment 4153702 View attachment 4153703


Your plants a friggin gorgeous.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Jun 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> interested in doing organic living soil.. sounds great! i have done supersoil, have a lot of bulk powders n soil additives still.
> 
> .any good links or even some recipes for building this soil would be greatly appreciated.... tnx


Clackmas coots recipe... all ya need.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> I simply do a layer garden. Straw, cow poo, straw, chook poo, straw, compost, straw, worm castings, and keep repeating until my bed is full. Top with a good layer of straw and keep it moist for a few months to let the worms do their thing. The end result is basically a big bed full of worm castings. Plants grow in it like you would not believe.
> Every time my top layer of mulch gets eaten down by the worms i add a layer of manure and more straw.
> Its very old fashioned no bells and whistles but it never fails to produce.


Sounds like I need a bale of straw...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey @GU I got Cookies n Chem Socks and a Sundance Kid Mug for you if your interested.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 20, 2018)

Almost there kinda. Trichs say I'ma make ya sleep. Pistils say another week on some. May have to harvest piece by piece.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 20, 2018)

Order #48794 stuck in processing


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 20, 2018)

Pebble Pushers potted into their final home.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pushers potted into their final home. View attachment 4153816View attachment 4153817


"Mountain High" yogurt cups? 

Nice...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Mountain High" yogurt cups?
> 
> Nice...


My uncle from Oregon got a kick out of those last time he visited Colorado.


----------



## main cola (Jun 20, 2018)

She's a live!! Sky Warden Fat stalk already lol


----------



## main cola (Jun 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cost me 300 dollars for a 6 cob setup to light up a 2x4 no problem.pulls 300 watts but dimmed down to 200.if I wanted to it would kill a 2x4 area in a tent.
> Why anyone would use a 400w hps in a 2x4 or small area is crazy as hell to me.be like going from slacker streaming back to cassette tapes


I'm interested in getting some cobs..
Do you have any links or jounals on these..the ones you're running?
Thanks


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> i would honestly kill to be able to run sky pilot again. your very lucky, odour control will be your friend. Buds didnt look real big but they are just super solid and are just heavy, i didnt think she would yield but once it hit the scales i was very surprised.


I had a terrible run with SkyPilot. It was Meh on everything, except the potency, but I'm just a newb and don't know which direction to plant my seeds, " pointy end, up or down".
Deputy came through for me though, on the same run.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I had a terrible run with SkyPilot. It was Meh on everything, except the potency, but I'm just a newb and don't know which direction to plant my seeds, " pointy end, up or down".
> Deputy came through for me though, on the same run.


i only ever grew the one skypilot and it was a rockstar but maybe i just got very lucky who knows. i lost all my other seeds when i packed up after my divorce  better to lose a few seeds and clones then get locked up because of an upset woman making a call to the cops though.

i have to say though that really makes me keen to pop my deputies


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Honestly unless it's a serious down pour, and or the very very end of their life cycle. I just let them get rained on, even with flower. (Bro science warning) From my observation, I get less bud rot from letting them stay in the rain, because being outside in the rain either if you are covered from the weather or not, the mist and humidity is still a huge factor, and rain water may have anti fungal properties. I mean these plants did evolve in climates where they were most likely rained on. (End of bro science warning) That's just my two cents. Now everyone can rip on my bro science haha.
> 
> Edit: because my last harvest I had a straight 2.5 weeks of rain out of the 8 that the girls were out there and I only brought them in at the end. I really only had a gram or two of rot.


You in Hawaii? In the Pacific Northwest, Puget Sound specifically, the rains during the fall harvest come with low temperatures in the 40's or heaven forbid, the 30's.
Everything but the loosest or most immature plants, will start to rot, if they are still outdoors come October 1st.
If you can get them out by the 3rd week of September, your usually in the clear. 
I'm gonna be in the Puget Sound area for a spell, in a few days. I might try and pull a guerilla grow off. I'll get some cuttings from a friend. I've got some spots I haven't seen in 24 years.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

Found some pics of my old indoor grow before I moved. Wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> You in Hawaii? In the Pacific Northwest, Puget Sound specifically, the rains during the fall harvest come with low temperatures in the 40's or heaven forbid, the 30's.
> Everything but the loosest or most immature plants, will start to rot, if they are still outdoors come October 1st.
> If you can get them out by the 3rd week of September, your usually in the clear.
> I'm gonna be in the Puget Sound area for a spell, in a few days. I might try and pull a guerilla grow off. I'll get some cuttings from a friend. I've got some spots I haven't seen in 24 years.


Yeah I'm out here in Hawaii


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> i only ever grew the one skypilot and it was a rockstar but maybe i just got very lucky who knows. i lost all my other seeds when i packed up after my divorce  better to lose a few seeds and clones then get locked up because of an upset woman making a call to the cops though.
> 
> i have to say though that really makes me keen to pop my deputies


Must be lucky, because I only grow full packs.
FTR, I've had great results with Greenpoint, but Skypilot and Tomahawk were not worth much to me, but I'm kind of into potent and big colas. If they're not big they better be exceptionally potent. They were not exceptionally potent to me.
Now, Guard Dawg x Stardawg was low yielding and knock-your-dick-n-the-dirt potency. Incredible smoke, to bad it was discontinued. I'd love to grow a few more packs.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Yeah I'm out here in Hawaii


I'm just pointing out that your about as different, in terms of climate, as can be from the Puget Sound.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm just pointing out that your about as different, in terms of climate, as can be from the Puget Sound.


Oh I gotcha. Sorry I'm pretty baked right now.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

Sounds like fun though. I've always wanted to go hiking around the Pacific north west and hunt for oyster mushrooms.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Must be lucky, because I only grow full packs.
> FTR, I've had great results with Greenpoint, but Skypilot and Tomahawk were not worth much to me, but I'm kind of into potent and big colas. If they're not big they better be exceptionally potent. They were not exceptionally potent to me.
> Now, Guard Dawg x Stardawg was low yielding and knock-your-dick-n-the-dirt potency. Incredible smoke, to bad it was discontinued. I'd love to grow a few more packs.


it did seem like madness to me that it could have been discontinued but if more people had experience like yours then it would make sense. its funny because i assumed if i found one that good from just one seed that they must all be good and if i had of cracked them all i would have found something even better but maybe not.

the whole reason i am here now and have a fridge full of greenpoint gear is to try and find something that could compare to that sky pilot thats how highly it was rated by me and my circle of friends. fingers crossed


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 21, 2018)

Cookies N Chem running well I can't fucking wait for the terps to fully develop... I'm getting a real nice cream vanilla earthy pine tone already!!! The vanilla note reminds me of them old chewy ice cream sweets I forget the name.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

Confirmed dreamcatcher female. Vigor in veg puts both pbadlands to shame. Took better to topping, as well. I'll get a pic when I up pot, soon.

Next round will be my first time flowering anything from gp. 1 blizzard bush, 2 purple badlands and 1 dreamcatcher. My experience with these will help me decide where the other 8 gp packs will go in the bean popping line.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

Anyone with experience growing Orange Blossom Special out there?
I have two females with somewhat similar structure, and very different stem rub fragrances. Both have good node spacing but are lanky and trainable without being branchy or too skinny. One is unusually supple and easy to bend. Rubbery, elastic almost. The stiffer one has a heavily chemmy scent. The wibbly one smells almost like baby's breath flowers with a hint vanilla and chem, but no orange that I can detect. These are mature plants in veg.

I think I read someone popped a whole pack and got zero orange terps, which would not be ideal, but I accept that possibility. I wonder if my descriptions sound familiar to anyone who has grown OBS out? Anyone find a keeper girl in OBS?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anyone with experience growing Orange Blossom Special out there?
> I have two females with somewhat similar structure, and very different stem rub fragrances. Both have good node spacing but are lanky and trainable without being branchy or too skinny. One is unusually supple and easy to bend. Rubbery, elastic almost. The stiffer one has a heavily chemmy scent. The wibbly one smells almost like baby's breath flowers with a hint vanilla and chem, but no orange that I can detect. These are mature plants in veg.
> 
> I think I read someone popped a whole pack and got zero orange terps, which would not be ideal, but I accept that possibility. I wonder if my descriptions sound familiar to anyone who has grown OBS out? Anyone find a keeper girl in OBS?


Yeah I thought at least one active poster on here had found an orange syrup/soda smelling phenotype. @whytewidow ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Yeah I thought at least one active poster on here had found an orange syrup/soda smelling phenotype. @whytewidow ?


I know people have had some orange out of them, I was just curious about early stem rub and possible structure indicators of those phenos. Trying to make decisions about what cuts to take.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 21, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Order #48794 stuck in processing


Hey mordnyc

I will message you about your order. Please check your messages. Thanks.


----------



## main cola (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry not a GPS strain but i wanted to get everyone's opinion
This is Huckleberry X DesTar..she's at 8 weeks and i was wondering if i should let her go a couple of more weeks..She's mostly cloudy ..little clear and some amber on the sugar leaves
I think i know the answer already lol...let her go a couple of more weeks
Small popcorn bud that i took from underneath


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey mordnyc
> 
> I will message you about your order. Please check your messages. Thanks.


Have you guys changed your policy on cash payments? 
I mailed cash and sent the tracking number, but my order is still "on hold". 

I'm not in a hurry, just curious if I should keep sending an email after mailing cash.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Yeah I thought at least one active poster on here had found an orange syrup/soda smelling phenotype. @whytewidow ?


Yeah my pheno is straight orange cream cicle. Shes def a keeper.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

This was before actual trimming. But shes def a keeper.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This was before actual trimming. But shes def a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 4154031


Looks nice, man, love it.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know people have had some orange out of them, I was just curious about early stem rub and possible structure indicators of those phenos. Trying to make decisions about what cuts to take.



Kinda in the same boat.Have 5 about to show sex.2 have a great orange nose with the stem rub.They seem to be the softer flimsier plants,and have bigger fan leaves.Hoping for a male and female on the 2.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> Sorry not a GPS strain but i wanted to get everyone's opinion
> This is Huckleberry X DesTar..she's at 8 weeks and i was wondering if i should let her go a couple of more weeks..She's mostly cloudy ..little clear and some amber on the sugar leaves
> I think i know the answer already lol...let her go a couple of more weeks
> Small popcorn but i took from underneathView attachment 4154016 View attachment 4154018


I have four more of those beans. I hope there's another crystally blueberry baby bitch in there. I'm tempted to try some open pollination with the last of them. Dynasty gear is for real. Pull it when you feel the time is right, I can't tell from your pics. She looks damn near done to me. Whatever you do, cure it for about a solid month before you try it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Kinda in the same boat.Have 5 about to show sex.2 have a great orange nose with the stem rub.They seem to be the softer flimsier plants,and have bigger fan leaves.Hoping for a male and female on the 2.


Sounds like a clue, to me! Maybe I just can't smell it yet. My honker is usually pretty sensitive.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 21, 2018)

@Michael Huntherz I popped 6 OBS and got 3 girls. All three smell just like daddy, full on chem. One of the three actually has a strong garlic/chem smell but no orange on any of them. One was also a whorled phyllotaxy with 3 leaf/buds per node. Potent smoke though on all 3. I wish I could find some of these smells/flavors everyone keeps saying they are getting from their GPS gear. I've popped 3 different strains and found nothing but "Stardawg" in every one. If I smoked all 3 different strains with you, you wouldnt be able to tell what was what even if you knew the names.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Michael Huntherz I popped 6 OBS and got 3 girls. All three smell just like daddy, full on chem. One of the three actually has a strong garlic/chem smell but no orange on any of them. One was also a whorled phyllotaxy with 3 leaf/buds per node. Potent smoke though on all 3. I wish I could find some of these smells/flavors everyone keeps saying they are getting from their GPS gear. I've popped 3 different strains and found nothing but "Stardawg" in every one. If I smoked all 3 different strains with you, you wouldnt be able to tell what was what even if you knew the names.


That's more or less my experience, pre-flower. They all smell like Chemdawg to me, to a greater or lesser extent. I'm sure it is largely fire and I'm not complaining, just curious. I'll be running more, regardless, I have 6/6 Chickasaw Coolers popped and growing out, will try to pick a female or two, if I get them, from that group and see what I can find.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> Sorry not a GPS strain but i wanted to get everyone's opinion
> This is Huckleberry X DesTar..she's at 8 weeks and i was wondering if i should let her go a couple of more weeks..She's mostly cloudy ..little clear and some amber on the sugar leaves
> I think i know the answer already lol...let her go a couple of more weeks
> Small popcorn but i took from underneathView attachment 4154016 View attachment 4154018


I'd say you're in the final days, maybe one more week tops in my opinion.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Michael Huntherz I popped 6 OBS and got 3 girls. All three smell just like daddy, full on chem. One of the three actually has a strong garlic/chem smell but no orange on any of them. One was also a whorled phyllotaxy with 3 leaf/buds per node. Potent smoke though on all 3. I wish I could find some of these smells/flavors everyone keeps saying they are getting from their GPS gear. I've popped 3 different strains and found nothing but "Stardawg" in every one. If I smoked all 3 different strains with you, you wouldnt be able to tell what was what even if you knew the names.


Most of the ones I've run through were daddy leaners as well. But I've got a few keepers that were mom leaners. My jelly pie keeper is a mom leaner. Stardawg adds some nice deep purples inside the buds. And stem rub smells daddy side. But actual smoke taste n smell is grape pie through n through


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 21, 2018)

Whole pack of Dynamite Diesel dunked 2 days ago (12 in the pack) 8 have tails, moving to coco today.

Raindance stacking up nice like. Tall gal but she smells perdy.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

This Texas butter is amazing. I cant wait to run a full cycle on her. I'm only gonna get about 2.5 zips from her. Zero veg time. Clone was cut, rooted in 10 days and transplanted to a 2gal smarty. And flipped immediately. She was about 9 inches tall at flip. Shes over 36" tall after the stretch was over. But nugs are super super dense.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2018)

Nice pebble pusher female..
 
Got to others going strong.


----------



## main cola (Jun 21, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'd say you're in the final days, maybe one more week tops in my opinion.


Ok thank you...I'll probably take her down Sunday or Monday


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 21, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hey mordnyc
> 
> I will message you about your order. Please check your messages. Thanks.


Thanks for the great support. 

FYI all VISA not working, MC and Amex should be ok. I ignored a weird 44 UK number and it was payofix FYI they didnt email me. I called my MC to give them heads up of foreign transaction and now on my citi MC it shows pending so thats great! Hope to get these Saturday in NV *holds breath*


----------



## main cola (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have four more of those beans. I hope there's another crystally blueberry baby bitch in there. I'm tempted to try some open pollination with the last of them. Dynasty gear is for real. Pull it when you feel the time is right, I can't tell from your pics. She looks damn near done to me. Whatever you do, cure it for about a solid month before you try it.


Yes thank you..She'll get a nice cure...well some of her will.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> Ok thank you...I'll probably take her down Sunday or Monday


My personal preference is when I have about equal amount of clear/amber's. Usually 10% clears, 80% cloudy and 10% amber, just considering amber is degrading THC and I'm okay with quick touch of racyness from the clears. 
Also take into account that leaf trichomes will usually turn amber before the actual bud trichomes will.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2018)

A fine day, indeed, for an OBS discussion, since I just sent $28 off for a pack [auction, then 50%, then RIU, then cash discount]. I was done buying - I have about 4 GPS packs I doubt I'll ever open - but I'm working w/ orange flavors - orgi, orange cream, orange tree - figure a cheap pack of OBS might yield something to add to the mix at some point.

All you cats that have finished OBS - what was the finishing time?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 21, 2018)

My Bodega Bubblegum #6 praying after getting her weekly veg compost tea drench.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 21, 2018)

So my copper chem smells pretty damn good. Some fine sour wood cologne very similar to my dream catcher, minus the fruity part. I dig that smell a lot. Its like an expensive fresh cut wood with a cologne smell and sourness. Then my Jelly Pie is very fruity with the slightest bit of funk. Pretty stoked on that.


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A fine day, indeed, for an OBS discussion, since I just sent $28 off for a pack [auction, then 50%, then RIU, then cash discount]. I was done buying - I have about 4 GPS packs I doubt I'll ever open - but I'm working w/ orange flavors - orgi, orange cream, orange tree - figure a cheap pack of OBS might yield something to add to the mix at some point.
> 
> All you cats that have finished OBS - what was the finishing time?


I ran to 66-68 I believe but prob coulda went another 5-7+. Schedules.....
She got _real_ stanky around 7-8 wks in though so if you are a "terp hunter" you wont shoot yourself in the foot so to speak by cutting a bit early like I did.
@ $28 I think you will be happy with her, just dont expect heavy citrus. Seems more of a "bonus" if it shines thru the Stardawg.
I might have a few picsof the OBS I can dig up in a bit.


genuity said:


> Nice pebble pusher female..
> View attachment 4154046
> Got to others going strong.


She purdy. Thats looking heavy FPOG leaner with those fat ass fans. Might have something there.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A fine day, indeed, for an OBS discussion, since I just sent $28 off for a pack [auction, then 50%, then RIU, then cash discount]. I was done buying - I have about 4 GPS packs I doubt I'll ever open - but I'm working w/ orange flavors - orgi, orange cream, orange tree - figure a cheap pack of OBS might yield something to add to the mix at some point.
> 
> All you cats that have finished OBS - what was the finishing time?


I was recently in not-this-state and had some Sour Tangie, it was confirmably epic. Citrus, diesel, and grape...lots of each. Really nice.


----------



## 757growin (Jun 21, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> My Bodega Bubblegum #6 praying after getting her weekly veg compost tea drench.
> View attachment 4154072


My bodega bubblegums and night rider are the beasts in my garden. Looks great, nice work.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Thanks for the great support.
> 
> FYI all VISA not working, MC and Amex should be ok. I ignored a weird 44 UK number and it was payofix FYI they didnt email me. I called my MC to give them heads up of foreign transaction and now on my citi MC it shows pending so thats great! Hope to get these Saturday in NV *holds breath*


I have emails with payofix arguing that Visa was not accepted. Funny thing was the first rep admitted it to me that they can only take Amex or MasterCard. Lol to say the least I couldn't help but troll them from there on out. If you get all the way up the ladder to Sean tell him I said Hey.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know people have had some orange out of them, I was just curious about early stem rub and possible structure indicators of those phenos. Trying to make decisions about what cuts to take.


My orange cicle smelling pheno was all daddy smells on stem rub. Wasn't until I started flowering her the orange/citrus smells starting coming. Then halfway through flower the orangish smell was so strong my tent didn't even smell like herb at all. I had chem4 plant flowering at the same time that is just str8 chemfunk super strong smelling. Usually over powers anything else in the smell department. Until O.B.S. started flowering. My building literally smelled like nectarines. No weed smell at all.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A fine day, indeed, for an OBS discussion, since I just sent $28 off for a pack [auction, then 50%, then RIU, then cash discount]. I was done buying - I have about 4 GPS packs I doubt I'll ever open - but I'm working w/ orange flavors - orgi, orange cream, orange tree - figure a cheap pack of OBS might yield something to add to the mix at some point.
> 
> All you cats that have finished OBS - what was the finishing time?


yea, im on the oranges, got OBS on the way also... u get o.t. from glo? was just gonna make my own o.t.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, im on the oranges, got OBS on the way also... u get o.t. from glo? was just gonna make my own o.t.


I've run those clementine. Great plants. And I have some crosses between it and platinum girl scout cookies that is phenomenal.
Clementine day 33 she frosted up amazingly


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> . u get o.t. from glo?


I did. Ran a couple recently and got one that was orange juice on the money with a B+ potency. Found a few beans in a couple of buds, popped 2 and of course they're both shirleys. One just got splashed with copper chem pollen, the other is waiting on the orgi dust, which is about ready to drop.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I did. Ran a couple recently and got one that was orange juice on the money with a B+ potency. Found a few beans in a couple of buds, popped 2 and of course they're both shirleys. One just got splashed with copper chem pollen, the other is waiting on the orgi dust, which is about ready to drop.


orgi dust hahahaha


----------



## HydroRed (Jun 21, 2018)

OBS whorled phyllotaxy:
 

 

Non whorled @61 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I have emails with payofix arguing that Visa was not accepted. Funny thing was the first rep admitted it to me that they can only take Amex or MasterCard. Lol to say the least I couldn't help but troll them from there on out. If you get all the way up the ladder to Sean tell him I said Hey.


How long ago was that ?
I used visa 4 weeks ago no probs


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

Got a little foxtailing going on.. had a tad bit of heat the last few days. It's been over 100° real feel here. Like 89-90 with over 80% humidity. And also some stardawg coming through with those never ending white pistils lol....

A full veg cycle of her is in the works now. Gonna get a 8 week veg then flower her. I've already pulled 2 branches from the bottom. One as a tester. The other she dusted with mimosa pollen. But this Texas butter is hardcore banana og leaner. In smell and structure.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Jun 21, 2018)

That's a great looking Texas Butter, mane! Haze head is awesome. Greenpoints sat doms are nice, the GTH/Hickok should be awesome as well, it's discontinued unfortunately, so get it while in stock! Bomb bomb hazy phenos jusy waiting to be found


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm glad someone is growing boomtown!
> There aren't many reviews for that one even though it sold out.


I popped some boomtown,they have a month before i flip them


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> Nice pebble pusher female..
> View attachment 4154046
> Got to others going strong.


Is this from the pre-tester drop? The plant is twice the size of my Gmo testers. What kind of light is it under?


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 21, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anyone with experience growing Orange Blossom Special out there?
> I have two females with somewhat similar structure, and very different stem rub fragrances. Both have good node spacing but are lanky and trainable without being branchy or too skinny. One is unusually supple and easy to bend. Rubbery, elastic almost. The stiffer one has a heavily chemmy scent. The wibbly one smells almost like baby's breath flowers with a hint vanilla and chem, but no orange that I can detect. These are mature plants in veg.
> 
> I think I read someone popped a whole pack and got zero orange terps, which would not be ideal, but I accept that possibility. I wonder if my descriptions sound familiar to anyone who has grown OBS out? Anyone find a keeper girl in OBS?


I have ran it a couple times, the chem smelly stem finished with very little orange tang, my narrower leaf, shorter and bushier all have great orange scent & flavor a few weeks of curing really bring out the flavors, mine needed a boost of Epsom salt 3rd week of flower then became problem free...


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run those clementine. Great plants. And I have some crosses between it and platinum girl scout cookies that is phenomenal.
> Clementine day 33 she frosted up amazingly
> View attachment 4154220


Who's clementine gear are you running? I had some while in Oregon and really liked it, finishing some Crockett Tangie right now but want to try some clementine..


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Confirmed dreamcatcher female. Vigor in veg puts both pbadlands to shame. Took better to topping, as well. I'll get a pic when I up pot, soon.
> 
> Next round will be my first time flowering anything from gp. 1 blizzard bush, 2 purple badlands and 1 dreamcatcher. My experience with these will help me decide where the other 8 gp packs will go in the bean popping line.


Dreamcatcher stretched quite a bit on me, I had to train them pretty hard for a couple weeks after flip...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Who's clementine gear are you running? I had some while in Oregon and really liked it, finishing some Crockett Tangie right now but want to try some clementine..


I've run both crocketts tangie and sour tangie both were unimpressive. Yield/bag appeal, and frost department. Was average on smells. The clementine was La platta labs. Their clementine even tho cheap for a pack. Was/is very nice. High orange terps. Nectarines scent and skunky rotting fruit. To date other than O.B.S. the best orangish decent strain I've run. But I have some crosses from a beast clementine male crossed to female Platinum girl scout. That is off the charts. I have around 60 or so seeds of it to hunt through as well.

But every female from the clementine were very nice.

Edit: last pic is the clementine x pgsc cross


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Dreamcatcher stretched quite a bit on me, I had to train them pretty hard for a couple weeks after flip...


A lot of people blew off dream catcher. Bc a lot of people dont like blue dream. But that stardawg makes it extremely nice. I've not run it yet but have a pack. Opened had 12 beans. I gave 6 to a buddy to run. He caught 4 females. Kept two. Has run these same two for months. He got it dialed to T. He's a huge BD fan. But his method with it. Yield out the ass. Running 8x8 tent. All QBs. Scrogged. The 8x8 in 3 tents. 4 plants per tent. Pulling pounds. Not even exaggerating. Some of the best GPS gear I have smoked. And I've smoked quite a bit of it. There about 11 people I know within a 100 mile radius that run pretty much gps gear. So I get to smoke a lot of it we swap in out all the time. Every harvest he gives two zips of each pheno of his dream catcher. I've tried to ask him for pics. Bc his setup is beautiful. But he just wont. Which is understandable. He's an older guy. Almost 60. So he has a ton of time under his belt.


----------



## genuity (Jun 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Is this from the pre-tester drop? The plant is twice the size of my Gmo testers. What kind of light is it under?


From the regular tester drop,they are under a few 315lec, grown in (coco loco) feed is 20-20-20 with Epsom salt


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 21, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Dreamcatcher stretched quite a bit on me, I had to train them pretty hard for a couple weeks after flip...


Thanks for this reminder, man! I might be in trouble. Already around 18" and just went into a 1 gallon two days ago. Knew I shoulda thrown her straight into the 2.5.

The classic, thought she was gonna be a he, so just kept it alive, off to the side. I really should have been training, already.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Thanks for this reminder, man! I might be in trouble. Already around 18" and just went into a 1 gallon two days ago. Knew I shoulda thrown her straight into the 2.5.View attachment 4154316
> 
> The classic, thought she was gonna be a he, so just kept it alive, off to the side. I really should have been training, already.


Shes gonna get huge if that pheno stays with the rest of them. I seen several stretch outta control. That's why my buddy Scrogs his. It dont take long to fill his nets.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 21, 2018)

Ah crap. 10 strains on reverse auction now. I've already bought 6 this week... trying... to... resist....help...


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 21, 2018)

In case you didn't already know, we have 10 strains up for Reverse Auction!

RIGHT NOW!

*Cannabis Seeds Reverse Auctions*



I'll be rotating them every night at midnight (not including tonight) until Sunday at midnight.

They'll be up *24 HOURS* a day and there are *NO RESERVES*!

​
_(click the blue link or the image to take you there)
_
*CURRENT MENU*

Texas Butter
Eagle Scout
Cowboy Kush
Golden Nugget
Raindance
Dynamite Diesel
Cackleberry
Bodega Bubblegum
Copper Chem
Purple Badlands

_(click a strain to take you there)_​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Ah crap. 10 strains on reverse auction now. I've already bought 6 this week... trying... to... resist....help...


I got lucky this auction. 
None of the strains appeal to me or I've already got em.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got lucky this auction.
> None of the strains appeal to me or I've already got em.


Same except purple badlands. And I've seen it posted quite a few times in the last few weeks. And its looked tiptop....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same except purple badlands. And I've seen it posted quite a few times in the last few weeks. And its looked tiptop....


DJ short is the man! 
I've got high hopes for purple badlands. 
Golden nugget also has lots of potential...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

Texas Butter first tester bud smoke. Quick dried over a 3 day period, so not super quick. Zero cure.Taken at day 6×?? 60 something I think I cant remember what exact day. But smoke is smooth for quick dried. No banana taste. But it does have a mellow taste. And I mean mellow flavor. Like marshmallows. Kinda with just a little chemical on exhale but the mellow is very powerful tasting, which is unusual. But I really like it. I've had another strain that had that mellow flavor.. It's actually very nice blend. The high is where it's at tho. Solid stoned buzz. All head. But not couchlocked stoned. Kinda hard to explain. Like its hardcore indica head buzz. But its energetic at the same time, but its 100% buzz. So far about 30 minutes after smoking. It does have a tad creep to it. But your high before you finish the bowl. I had a head change from first hit. its 12:44 am and me and the ol lady are setting on the couch. Smoked one bowl between us. I smoke n eat a lot of edibles. And have a high tolerance. And I am stoned stoned, but I wanna do something. Like go clean a tent. Or something you know what I mean.. Beautiful high from the banana og x stardawg. Great job @Gu~ I'm truly impressed with it. Makes chop day for it and dry, cure even more to look forward to. So I highly recommend Texas Butter.

So overall my experience of Texas butter. Grew very slow in veg. Until preflowers showed up. Then she kinda took off. She ate a ton of cal/mag in veg after preflowers. I run megacrop and have only had to add cal/mag to this plant and one other. I had to run clear to 3mls of calimagic per gallon. In flower she went the exact opposite way. I had to go clear back down to 0.75ml per gallon. I'm sure there's better ways. But I had an extra bottle calimagic that I need to get rid of so I used it with megacrop. But back to flower. She went nute sensitive about halfway through around week 4 1/2 to 5. Full strength of megacrop is 5 dry grams per gallon. I went 2.5 in full veg and that's still what the mother plant is at. This was a clone flowered of it. Flower from week 5 on I went to 1.75 dry grams per gallon. And that's where shes at now. Fed daily. Tomorrow starts flush for 7 days. One gallon of ro per day. Then chop.

Grow veg: easy if you know how to grow. Like know what plants need by looking at them. Most of us in here. 7.5/10 only bc she grew slow as from seed. Clones have a ton of vigor. And root decent time wise from veg... I usually take in flower. And root faster from flower. But veg clones rooted in 13 days.

Flower: easy/medium in my case with her turning nute sensitive. Would be medium to a new grower maybe not knowing nute were to hot. Thats where the medium side comes in.

Smoke
All my own and ol lady's opinion others may not think the samething.
Taste: 9/10
Buzz: 9.5/10
Smell: fucking amazing banana marshmallow n funk.
Overall I give it a solid 9 outta 10. I will run it several times as clones from the seed plant mother.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 21, 2018)

Love this girl


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Love this girl
> View attachment 4154346
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice how many's day in are you? That setup is rockin man.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Very nice how many's day in are you? That setup is rockin man.


2 more weeks after thurs.gonna drain the system next week and run dry koolbloom the last 10 days and they will double in size.ill have calyxs the size of a monkeys nut sack.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How long ago was that ?
> I used visa 4 weeks ago no probs


From just a few days ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 2 more weeks after thurs.gonna drain the system next week and run dry koolbloom the last 10 days and they will double in size.ill have calyxs the size of a monkeys nut sack.


How long do you cure it?

All that phosphorous is going to give it a bit of an aftertaste. 

I tried a 5-50-17 bloom booster a few years ago and it made my buds taste harsh. 
Never again...


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Jun 22, 2018)

Just popped my first round of GPS gear
4 blizzard bush


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 22, 2018)

TheImmaculateEjaculate said:


> Just popped my first round of GPS gear
> 4 blizzard bush


Not a lot of blizz bush reports. Keeps us posted on the results.


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

Sundance Kid


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 22, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Sundance Kid


Nice bro whats the smells like?


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

Dried and cured.. smells a lot like sunset Sherbert . This was the one pheno I found out of 7 that dumped.


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

I found a keeper.... orange terps.: and in my experiment frostier than clementine just not quite the yield i was wanting .


nobighurry said:


> I have ran it a couple times, the chem smelly stem finished with very little orange tang, my narrower leaf, shorter and bushier all have great orange scent & flavor a few weeks of curing really bring out the flavors, mine needed a boost of Epsom salt 3rd week of flower then became problem free...


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

I found a keeper in my Raindance pack... super gassy smell. Strong on the deadhead OG. And it yielded as much as the Dreamcatcher


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

I’m not sure if it’s too. Late or I’m entering here... but here’s my monthly photo for the contest of Sundance kid


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

I kept 2 phenos of Dreamcatcher


whytewidow said:


> A lot of people blew off dream catcher. Bc a lot of people dont like blue dream. But that stardawg makes it extremely nice. I've not run it yet but have a pack. Opened had 12 beans. I gave 6 to a buddy to run. He caught 4 females. Kept two. Has run these same two for months. He got it dialed to T. He's a huge BD fan. But his method with it. Yield out the ass. Running 8x8 tent. All QBs. Scrogged. The 8x8 in 3 tents. 4 plants per tent. Pulling pounds. Not even exaggerating. Some of the best GPS gear I have smoked. And I've smoked quite a bit of it. There about 11 people I know within a 100 mile radius that run pretty much gps gear. So I get to smoke a lot of it we swap in out all the time. Every harvest he gives two zips of each pheno of his dream catcher. I've tried to ask him for pics. Bc his setup is beautiful. But he just wont. Which is understandable. He's an older guy. Almost 60. So he has a ton of time under his belt.


I


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> A lot of people blew off dream catcher. Bc a lot of people dont like blue dream. But that stardawg makes it extremely nice. I've not run it yet but have a pack. Opened had 12 beans. I gave 6 to a buddy to run. He caught 4 females. Kept two. Has run these same two for months. He got it dialed to T. He's a huge BD fan. But his method with it. Yield out the ass. Running 8x8 tent. All QBs. Scrogged. The 8x8 in 3 tents. 4 plants per tent. Pulling pounds. Not even exaggerating. Some of the best GPS gear I have smoked. And I've smoked quite a bit of it. There about 11 people I know within a 100 mile radius that run pretty much gps gear. So I get to smoke a lot of it we swap in out all the time. Every harvest he gives two zips of each pheno of his dream catcher. I've tried to ask him for pics. Bc his setup is beautiful. But he just wont. Which is understandable. He's an older guy. Almost 60. So he has a ton of time under his belt.


Agreed had a friend or two turn their nose up when I pulled a bud out to try just because it had blue dream in its lineage, I have always liked it, I had less daddy smelling/tasting girls then any other GP strain, one lady kept you wanting to smell the jar again and again, I ran a little SOG so I could run a few different strains together so I haven't got to realize how much weight is possible but Dreamcatcher was bigger and bushier.... Dang bro you just had to say 60 is an older guy AARP has been chasing me for awhile now... Thanks for the Intel.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Agreed had a friend or two turn their nose up when I pulled a bud out to try just because it had blue dream in its lineage, I have always liked it, I had less daddy smelling/tasting girls then any other GP strain, one lady kept you wanting to smell the jar again and again, I ran a little SOG so I could run a few different strains together so I haven't got to realize how much weight is possible but Dreamcatcher was bigger and bushier.... Dang bro you just had to say 60 is an older guy AARP has been chasing me for awhile now... Thanks for the Intel.....


LOL
I started getting stuff from AARP when I turned 50. 
Fuckers...


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

Dreamcatcher will pay the bills..... hahaha I l know that much


nobighurry said:


> Agreed had a friend or two turn their nose up when I pulled a bud out to try just because it had blue dream in its lineage, I have always liked it, I had less daddy smelling/tasting girls then any other GP strain, one lady kept you wanting to smell the jar again and again, I ran a little SOG so I could run a few different strains together so I haven't got to realize how much weight is possible but Dreamcatcher was bigger and bushier.... Dang bro you just had to say 60 is an older guy AARP has been chasing me for awhile now... Thanks for the Intel.....


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run both crocketts tangie and sour tangie both were unimpressive. Yield/bag appeal, and frost department. Was average on smells. The clementine was La platta labs. Their clementine even tho cheap for a pack. Was/is very nice. High orange terps. Nectarines scent and skunky rotting fruit. To date other than O.B.S. the best orangish decent strain I've run. But I have some crosses from a beast clementine male crossed to female Platinum girl scout. That is off the charts. I have around 60 or so seeds of it to hunt through as well.
> 
> But every female from the clementine were very nice.
> 
> ...


Whytewidow: appreciate the info! I unfortunately have to agree with you on the over priced crocketts gear, I ran their Double Tangie banana and Tangie all the Double Banana was a crumby grower and lackluster flavor, I ran a Tangie Auto that was so citrus it was impossible to carry preloaded in my vaporizer, only auto I have ever ran...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Love this girl
> View attachment 4154346
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great is that the ghost s1 or?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone growing cowboy kush?


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone growing cowboy kush?


I did already. Good stuff. Took mine half way through day 57


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 22, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I did already. Good stuff. Took mine half way through day 57


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks great is that the ghost s1 or?


Ghost s1 from canaventure


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 22, 2018)

few goodies i got today!


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 22, 2018)

Anyone get fan leaf buds from the copper chem? Mine has a few fans with them just starting. Putting out hairs like its a preflower rightnow. This thing also smells super sour right now. Lovin it.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Jun 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Not a lot of blizz bush reports. Keeps us posted on the results.


Will do! I take a lot of snaps of the grow room and I'll make sure to post progress pics as we go here


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 22, 2018)

A little update with the GP gear.
The pebble pushers were off to a slow start but whatever their issue was they got over it after their last water. 

Sundance Kid and Cookies N Chem both bounced back nicely from being fried and are a couple days into 12/12. I've rushed things a bit so they're being transplanted to the final containers as soon as they show sex, normally I would give at least a week before flowering after transplanting but like I said I'm in a hurry having only got like 3 out 13 female S1's or something like that. 
I've got 5 CNC females, love the branchiness and vigor of these. 
So far 2 female SDK with 3 left to show.
Started with 11 seedlings of both strains. 
The CNC have got some real healthy root growth going too, I'm excited for these. 
First pic is CNC roots, second is 5 CNC females(thirsty in the pic), third pic is the 5 SDK(larger of the plants in this picture).  

The S1's haven't hermied yet so that's a plus. Airy non frosty growth. One of the S1's didn't start flowering until 28 days of 12/12. 
They're 36 days I believe. 

I have 1 Texas Butter and 1 Purple Badland in flower as of a day or two ago and just put I believe another 5 Purple Badlands in flower today. 
There are a total of 11 PB, 5 TB and 3 Bandit Breath.
Note: The 4 plants with thinner leaves in the last pic, toward the bottom and right, aren't GP seeds. 
 

I'm thinking a mixture of Bodega, Deputy, Cackleberry, and Blizzard Bush will be next to be popped. 

So far so good though


----------



## 2easy (Jun 22, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> A little update with the GP gear.
> The pebble pushers were off to a slow start but whatever their issue was they got over it after their last water. View attachment 4154581
> 
> Sundance Kid and Cookies N Chem both bounced back nicely from being fried and are a couple days into 12/12. I've rushed things a bit so they're being transplanted to the final containers as soon as they show sex, normally I would give at least a week before flowering after transplanting but like I said I'm in a hurry having only got like 3 out 13 female S1's or something like that.
> ...


interested to see what actually comes out of those s1's.


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

One of the Dreamcatcher keepers.


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

The Raindance keeper


----------



## tman42 (Jun 22, 2018)

I had one S1 out of six that was female (said it was Banana OG but who knows), watch them close as mine was fine until about week three and then hermies everywhere. I would hate for everything to get messed up because of that plant. Good luck!


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 22, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> The Raindance keeper


Any pics of her from earlier on? Maybe a veg pic that shows her structure, etc?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 22, 2018)

2easy said:


> interested to see what actually comes out of those s1's.


Don't hold your breath. I'll consider it a win if they don't hermie. One has nice bud growth but I don't think it will dense up.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 22, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I had one S1 out of six that was female (said it was Banana OG but who knows), watch them close as mine was fine until about week three and then hermies everywhere. I would hate for everything to get messed up because of that plant. Good luck!


Yeah I just checked them over today and it's all good so far.


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 22, 2018)

Threw a few plants into flower today,
Not too overly impressed but we'll see where it goes.
L to R
2 Tenn kush
1 LVTK
2 blizzard bush


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 22, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> A little update with the GP gear.
> The pebble pushers were off to a slow start but whatever their issue was they got over it after their last water. View attachment 4154581
> 
> Sundance Kid and Cookies N Chem both bounced back nicely from being fried and are a couple days into 12/12. I've rushed things a bit so they're being transplanted to the final containers as soon as they show sex, normally I would give at least a week before flowering after transplanting but like I said I'm in a hurry having only got like 3 out 13 female S1's or something like that.
> ...


Nugs rocking lots of variety. 
I'm interested to see how your S1s turn out as well. I have one that's a little spindly and the other seems stunted. Probably from my neighbors barn cat chewing on them.


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

Not really... tbh they didn’t get the best veg. I had planned on flipping them weeks before I did. She was almost identical though, bud size and structure and how much it stretched as the Dreamcatcher.... so you could say similar to a true blue dream


socaljoe said:


> Any pics of her from earlier on? Maybe a veg pic that shows her structure, etc?[/QUOT


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2018)

I am using all those 's1's' to test vegging from seed under heavy par cobs and various soil mixes lol ;\


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 22, 2018)

I put my purple punch and mimosa S1s outside . I had one go here/male last week.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 22, 2018)

Posted in the wrong thread earlier,but I sure hope it was a fellow RIU member that snatched purple badlands outta my cart @ $34.00 Been waiting on that and Jelly Pie to be restocked.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> I put my purple punch and mimosa S1s outside . I had one go here/male last week.


Yeah I figured there would be a ton of this. Veg is safe so I figured I would use them as crash dummies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2018)

Just one more. 

 

That's it. 
I'm done now...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Not a lot of blizz bush reports. Keeps us posted on the results.


I just put some blizzard Bush in paper towels.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 23, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTION WEEKEND*

Menu For Saturday​
DOC HOLIDAY
BANDIT BREATH
DREAMCATCHER
JELLY PIE
COOKIES N' CHEM
TOMAHAWK
SUNDANCE KID
HIBERNATE
ORANGE BLOSSOM SPECIAL
FULL MOON FEVER


_(click strains above to go there)_​


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 23, 2018)

What’s the word on the S1s anyone have any that are looking decent being flowered? I have a do si dos and gg#4 only poppednone seed of each both look healthy in veg, and showing plenty of females pre flowers however the GG#4 looks super sativa with really thin bladed leaves what are the typical Traits of GG#?


----------



## klx (Jun 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> What’s the word on the S1s anyone have any that are looking decent being flowered? I have a do si dos and gg#4 only poppednone seed of each both look healthy in veg, and showing plenty of females pre flowers however the GG#4 looks super sativa with really thin bladed leaves what are the typical Traits of GG#?


I popped 3 Wedding Cakes. There were super vigorous growers and out grew my Gunslinger 2 to 1. One of them shot up like a hemp plant, funny that :/

They are a few days into flower, I think one is a boy. Any girls I will flower out just for fun but they all seem like some shitty sativa regs to me. I reckon the bulk seed rumour was spot on.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 23, 2018)

klx said:


> I popped 3 Wedding Cakes. There were super vigorous growers and out grew my Gunslinger 2 to 1. One of them shot up like a hemp plant, funny that :/
> 
> They are a few days into flower, I think one is a boy. Any girls I will flower out just for fun but they all seem like some shitty sativa regs to me. I reckon the bulk seed rumour was spot on.


The do’s si dos S1 is Indic a dom has fat leave and strong smell, but that GG#4 reminds me of female seeds c99 in veg supper thin sativa leaves. I’m hoping it’s a diamond in the rough in the S1s you never know but I’m not trying to flower a 13 week sativa either lol


----------



## klx (Jun 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The do’s si dos S1 is Indic a dom has fat leave and strong smell, but that GG#4 reminds me of female seeds c99 in veg supper thin sativa leaves. I’m hoping it’s a diamond in the rough in the S1s you never know but I’m not trying to flower a 13 week sativa either lol


Interesting. Yep its true you never know but yeah they will be coming down with the rest of the tray at 10 weeks max.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 2 more weeks after thurs.gonna drain the system next week and run dry koolbloom the last 10 days and they will double in size.ill have calyxs the size of a monkeys nut sack.


Good kit!!!


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 23, 2018)

My card got charged $350 from Walmart.com around the same time ....... def know where my card info came from


Dustjesus said:


> My card just got fraudulent charges from nike.com. on phone with bank now. 3 orders 395.00. 170.00. 295.00


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

Looks like the LVTK is kicking the shit out of the Deputy in the frost dept. thus far...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Posted in the wrong thread earlier,but I sure hope it was a fellow RIU member that snatched purple badlands outta my cart @ $34.00 Been waiting on that and Jelly Pie to be restocked.


Could of been me....my bad. I need me some of that Jelly Pie as well, someone snatched it from my cart this morning.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Looks like the LVTK is kicking the shit out of the Deputy in the frost dept. thus far...View attachment 4154897
> View attachment 4154898


My experience with bruce banner has been that it doesn't have the frostiest appearance. But potent af. It holds the resins within.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> My experience with bruce banner has been that it doesn't have the frostiest appearance. But potent af. It holds the resins within.


I agree I run one single bean of it, cuz I needed another spot filled. Got a female. Wasn't frosty at all. Until you broke it open.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Looks like the LVTK is kicking the shit out of the Deputy in the frost dept. thus far...
> View attachment 4154898


Yeah, but as far as looks go, that Deputy's a beaut.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

Thx for the input guys, looking forward to the chop. At about the halfway point so got another 4 to 5 weeks to pack it on. Does the Deputy tend to lean towards the BB over the dad?


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Yeah, but as far as looks go, that Deputy's a beaut.


I'm thinking she's gonna be pretty slick looking come chop time...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

Pics from the GH...

Deputy on the left, Sky Dweller on the right... 
Night Rider...

LVTK... 
Key Lime Pie...late starter to the game


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 23, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> View attachment 4154792
> 
> *REVERSE AUCTION WEEKEND*
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 23, 2018)

^ "'effin' memes"


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 23, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> I found a keeper.... orange terps.: and in my experiment frostier than clementine just not quite the yield i was wanting .


P


slow drawl said:


> Could of been me....my bad. I need me some of that Jelly Pie as well, someone snatched it from my cart this morning.
> View attachment 4154909


sorry man, of all I been wanting to try it's the only one I didn't have, almost waited for the next drop two+ min later but pulled the trigger...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 23, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> P
> 
> sorry man, of all I been wanting to try it's the only one I didn't have, almost waited for the next drop two+ min later but pulled the trigger...


Everyone needs some Jelly Pie in their life.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jun 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx for the input guys, looking forward to the chop. At about the halfway point so got another 4 to 5 weeks to pack it on. Does the Deputy tend to lean towards the BB over the dad?


You can find plants that lean toward either parent and most will be a blend of both parents traits. The phenotype I grow is the Stardawg leaner and smells of lemon berry janitorial scents, earthy funk and acrid fruit.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 23, 2018)

After smelling my Jelly Pie 3 weeks into flower, I understand why everyone wants it. Damn its so good. So fruity its gotta be that cherry pie and grape coming together. One of those when you smell it you are like wooooow....ohh ohhh damn lol
also my clone has 3 leafs/lateral shoots coming from one node. Love mutations


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 23, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> You can find plants that lean toward either parent and most will be a blend of both parents traits. The phenotype I grow is the Stardawg leaner and smells of lemon berry janitorial scents, earthy funk and acrid fruit.


That sound disgusting yet super satisfying at the same time lol.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> P
> 
> sorry man, of all I been wanting to try it's the only one I didn't have, almost waited for the next drop two+ min later but pulled the trigger...


Yeah man, waiting that last 2 min has bit me in the ass more than once. Was gonna grab it at $38 this morning then decided to wait for the next drop....gone. And just to save 4 bucks wtf was I thinking.
I sometimes feel like an anxious kid that just can't wait.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 23, 2018)

beautiful day on the river w some fattys!


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 23, 2018)

First time I sent cash in the mail for seeds has got my biting my nails waiting for a response from Gu~

I know he's good for it. It's just the world is a strange place at best.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> First time I sent cash in the mail for seeds has got my biting my nails waiting for a response from Gu~
> 
> I know he's good for it. It's just the world is a strange place at best.


I'd like to offer one suggestion. If you already did this, then please disregard.

When you send cash/MO do yourself a favor and spend the $5 on a priority letter envelope with tracking. I recently sent a cash payment regular mail that is currently unaccounted for. Ally at Greenpoint was kind enough to honor my payment in the meantime, and I'm very appreciative of that, but I wish I'd saved us both the trouble and just sent priority.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 23, 2018)

yes money order n track it w no sign....


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 23, 2018)

Any chance for purple badlands to go back on auction @Gu~ I need it.


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> First time I sent cash in the mail for seeds has got my biting my nails waiting for a response from Gu~
> 
> I know he's good for it. It's just the world is a strange place at best.


5 day turn around for my orders. So far so good!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 23, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Here in Montana it is Silvertip and Gallatain Green that are the cuts are held close to the chest.
> My homies have both cuts and won't share


I talked them into hooking me up with both cuts. I think I will grab them this winter. I got lots of other stuff going.
Looking for something special


----------



## naiveCon (Jun 23, 2018)

Time to go Hibernate for the night,


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 23, 2018)

Blizzard Bush 71 days fat colas getting fatter, topped a couple times 

Haven’t seen much info on this strain

Grown under cob leds , yield is kicking ass

    


Magoo


----------



## 2easy (Jun 23, 2018)

446


mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard Bush 71 days fat colas getting fatter, topped a couple times
> 
> Haven’t seen much info on this strain
> 
> ...



that looks really nice maybe something i overlooked. i might have to grab a pack before they are all gone


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 23, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard Bush 71 days fat colas getting fatter, topped a couple times
> 
> Haven’t seen much info on this strain
> 
> ...


Looking good, magoo! What's she smell like?
I've got one on deck. Looks like I should prep for about 80 days.


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 23, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> beautiful day on the river w some fattys!


I thought you had some women with you? 
Then i saw the kayak and thought, he's not getting any fat chicks in that kayak !


----------



## THT (Jun 23, 2018)

Here is one of the outer branches of my bodega, sweet bubblegum chem terps phenomenal


----------



## hillbill (Jun 23, 2018)

Pleasantly and presently enjoying Dream Catcher in the vape and will be finishing with California Cannon. Recommend either! Copper Chem tomorrow for NASCAR. That Copper stuff does not seem to build much tolerance and don't think I’ve found the ceiling yet. The plant I am finishing up now is instant cottonmouth!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nugs rocking lots of variety.
> I'm interested to see how your S1s turn out as well. I have one that's a little spindly and the other seems stunted. Probably from my neighbors barn cat chewing on them.


Yeah actually to my surprise, working with them today and checking for nanners, the two that are further along are getting quite the appealing smell.
The chunkier looking one's calyxes are starting to fatten a bit too so who knows, they might be alright. 
They have nutrient issues though, I haven't put as much attention into them as I could have, late transplant so they lost some leaves and now they decided the soil's too hot for them lol(the two further along s1's). One is still only in a 1 gallon pot because it looked like dog shit(and still does) and figured I'd just chop it at some point but figured I'd keep it and now I'm trying to play catch up getting it the nutes it needs. It's only my third grow but I'm getting better slowly


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 23, 2018)

DieselNuts said:


> I thought you had some women with you?
> Then i saw the kayak and thought, he's not getting any fat chicks in that kayak !


bahaha!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 23, 2018)

Texas Butta......


----------



## 2easy (Jun 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Pleasantly and presently enjoying Dream Catcher in the vape and will be finishing with California Cannon. Recommend either! Copper Chem tomorrow for NASCAR. That Copper stuff does not seem to build much tolerance and don't think I’ve found the ceiling yet. The plant I am finishing up now is instant cottonmouth!


would love to see pics of how your cali cannon turned out.


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Texas Butta......
> View attachment 4155237 View attachment 4155238 View attachment 4155239 View attachment 4155241 View attachment 4155243 View attachment 4155248


Looking good. How much longer do you think she goes?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good. How much longer do you think she goes?


This one is only at day 40. She will go at least 67.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 23, 2018)

Starting to get them big fat calyxs.getting excited over here to get these girls chopped.
On a side note there was a guy on here that mentioned something about wedding cake being a 10 weeker and said it would throw balls if you pushed it to hard.im having a time getting these to clone.purp punch threw roots in 6 days but this shits going on 9 days now and nothing.wondering If the guy reads this can elaborate on cloning experience with this cut.
I got them in aero and root riot and peat pellets and still nothing.hoping I'll have something soon.
Ghost


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 23, 2018)

Jelly Pie keeper


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This one is only at day 40. She will go at least 67.


Right on. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## 907guy (Jun 24, 2018)

Texas Butter on day 56, she just needs a few more to ripen. She carries a very strong Kush flavor accompanied by a nice over ripe/sour banana pungent bite! Great on the nose and pallet if you love that earthy OG/Kush flavor!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 24, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTION WEEKEND*

Menu For Sunday

BODEGA BUBBLEGUM
DOC HOLIDAY
DYNAMITE DIESEL
BANDIT BREATH
GOLDEN NUGGET
DREAMCATCHER
EAGLE SCOUT
JELLY PIE
TOMAHAWK
COOKIES N' CHEM

_(click strains to go straight to their page)_​


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2018)

907guy said:


> Texas Butter on day 56, she just needs a few more to ripen. She carries a very strong Kush flavor accompanied by a nice over ripe/sour banana pungent bite! Great on the nose and pallet if you love that earthy OG/Kush flavor!
> 
> View attachment 4155259


Very nice. Super frosty..


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *REVERSE AUCTION WEEKEND*
> 
> Menu For Sunday
> 
> ...


Why not put purple badlands as well so I can buy it.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 24, 2018)

my california cannon about to throw flowers any day now i would say.

would love to see other peoples pics of california cannon if they have them. the only other one i have seen are hydrored's


----------



## Noinch (Jun 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not put purple badlands as well so I can buy it.


Why not just buy it at full price to support his business?


----------



## hydgrow (Jun 24, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Why not just buy it at full price to support his business?


Because it is better to get a deal, kill the seedlings because of your own doings, and then complain about it. DUH!


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not put purple badlands as well so I can buy it.


hahahaha. Dude you are a piece of work man. Call GU out n stuff and then expect him to offer you a pack just for you!!!??? Man you are a psycho

edit: also he knows you will just ruin them like the other packs you have and then bitch n moan about it here. Say you are done with GPS, then post up a pic of your latest purchase.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 24, 2018)

Humble Pie

 
Jelly Pie

The jelly pie is a week and half flipped after the humble Pie


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Starting to get them big fat calyxs.getting excited over here to get these girls chopped.
> On a side note there was a guy on here that mentioned something about wedding cake being a 10 weeker and said it would throw balls if you pushed it to hard.im having a time getting these to clone.purp punch threw roots in 6 days but this shits going on 9 days now and nothing.wondering If the guy reads this can elaborate on cloning experience with this cut.
> I got them in aero and root riot and peat pellets and still nothing.hoping I'll have something soon.
> Ghost
> View attachment 4155256


Try in rockwool , with this stuff . 
5-7 days is normal, 10-12 is a long strain


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> my california cannon about to throw flowers any day now i would say.
> 
> would love to see other peoples pics of california cannon if they have them. the only other one i have seen are hydrored's
> 
> View attachment 4155265


Nice Cali Cannon and what a great pupper!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jun 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> my california cannon about to throw flowers any day now i would say.
> 
> would love to see other peoples pics of california cannon if they have them. the only other one i have seen are hydrored's
> 
> View attachment 4155265


My dog said it likes your dog.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 24, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Looking good, magoo! What's she smell like?
> I've got one on deck. Looks like I should prep for about 80 days.


 Smell is mostly chem dom. I just cut down a hibernate, two jelly pies and a pioneer kush, they all relatively have the same chem dank smell, with slight accents of the moms , in the pioneer kush the bubba kush smell really shines through, this blizzard was sent into flower at around 17 inches , maxes out at around 43 inches now, fat colas


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 24, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Try in rockwool , with this stuff .
> 5-7 days is normal, 10-12 is a long strain


I stopped using rockwool a while ago.hate using that sht.i just checked a while ago and one of the wed c has roots now so yeah they just took longer than the others


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

Been a rough week in the garden. Discovered white powder mildew on 2 Cosmonaut's 5 weeks into flower. So I threw those in the garbage, hoping that was the end of it. But then 2 days later I noticed wpm spots appearing on a Chelumbian plant and also on Cannaventure's Pure Animal. To save the crop, I decided to neem everything. So I did. I've got plants from week 1 to week 6 in flower. They took the neem better than expected. 1/4 turned white hairs fried red, about 1/2 show minimal burning, and the other 1/4 looks unfazed. Fingers crossed that this round of neem will keep the plants healthy until harvest

This is the first time I have ever had WPM in the tent, although I have had it outside in the yard most years. Strange thing is, I have only noticed one leaf on one Armenian Cucumber with the WPM this season, so I'm puzzled why it would be showing up inside with a more controlled environment. 

I live in LA and do not own a dehuey. Didn't think I needed one here. And the humidity never got above the mid 60's in the tent and temps stayed above 60 so I'm a bit puzzled.


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

If there is a silver lining, there are many Greenpoint strains growing but none showed any signs of the mildew. So Greenpoint gear appears to be a bit more mildew-resistant than other strains


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I stopped using rockwool a while ago.hate using that sht.i just checked a while ago and one of the wed c has roots now so yeah they just took longer than the others


What's wrong with rock wool? 
I prefer rapid rooters, but rockwool works well if you set the ph correctly.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> my california cannon about to throw flowers any day now i would say.
> 
> would love to see other peoples pics of california cannon if they have them. the only other one i have seen are hydrored's
> 
> View attachment 4155265


cute doggo! Is he guarding the ladies?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Been a rough week in the garden. Discovered white powder mildew on 2 Cosmonaut's 5 weeks into flower. So I threw those in the garbage, hoping that was the end of it. But then 2 days later I noticed wpm spots appearing on a Chelumbian plant and also on Cannaventure's Pure Animal. To save the crop, I decided to neem everything. So I did. I've got plants from week 1 to week 6 in flower. They took the neem better than expected. 1/4 turned white hairs fried red, about 1/2 show minimal burning, and the other 1/4 looks unfazed. Fingers crossed that this round of neem will keep the plants healthy until harvest
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had WPM in the tent, although I have had it outside in the yard most years. Strange thing is, I have only noticed one leaf on one Armenian Cucumber with the WPM this season, so I'm puzzled why it would be showing up inside with a more controlled environment.
> 
> I live in LA and do not own a dehuey. Didn't think I needed one here. And the humidity never got above the mid 60's in the tent and temps stayed above 60 so I'm a bit puzzled.


If RH is in the 60s you've gotta have good airflow.
You didn't need to chop those plants that had PM. I simply remove the affected area and carry on.
Also, neem is not your best option. Potassium bicarb is probably your best bet while they are flowering.
I am also a firm believer in silica. It definitely makes plants more resistant to pests & mold/mildew.
Just keep an eye on PH when using liquid silica because it will definitely go up. I like to use it with liquid fish fertilizer which has notoriously low ph because it is stabilized with sulfuric acid.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not put purple badlands as well so I can buy it.


I have actually asked him if something was going to be on the auction Gu said it was all automated....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's wrong with rock wool?
> I prefer rapid rooters, but rockwool works well if you set the ph correctly.


Why ph it when the stems dont have roots,ph only matters imo if you have roots to absorb anything.once they get roots it all happens so fast I usually put in dwc within 2 days in ph water.
I dont.like rockwool cause it holds to much water.when I put the cubes on top of pebbles it gets super saturated and the plants seem to take longer to get going starving for air with them soaked ass cubes.
Plus seems i have to babysit rockwool to keep it the perfect moisture level to root.to dry and they wont root,to wet and the stems rot.ive had 100 percent success with root riots,coco cups,peat pelets,aero is good to I just dont like rock wool.

I know guys that use rockwool with great success but I personally dont like using it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Because it is better to get a deal, kill the seedlings because of your own doings, and then complain about it. DUH!


God damn you're a douchebag. Still. You were a douchebag 5 years ago, still are.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why ph it when the stems dont have roots,ph only matters imo if you have roots to absorb anything.once they get roots it all happens so fast I usually put in dwc within 2 days in ph water.
> I dont.like rockwool cause it holds to much water.when I put the cubes on top of pebbles it gets super saturated and the plants seem to take longer to get going starving for air with them soaked ass cubes.
> Plus seems i have to babysit rockwool to keep it the perfect moisture level to root.to dry and they wont root,to wet and the stems rot.ive had 100 percent success with root riots,coco cups,peat pelets,aero is good to I just dont like rock wool.
> 
> I know guys that use rockwool with great success but I personally dont like using it.


Rockwool worked better when I set the ph according to directions. Not sure off the top of my head what they recommended because i usually use peat plugs (rapid rooter/root riot). I think it's naturally a bit high which plants don't like. Seedlings seem to need an acidiic medium more than mature plants.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rockwool worked better when I set the ph according to directions. Not sure off the top of my head what they recommended because i usually use peat plugs (rapid rooter/root riot). I think it's naturally a bit high which plants don't like. Seedlings seem to need an acidiic medium more than mature plants.


Yeah I dont ph for cuttings any more.i found it didnt make a difference for me.once the roots are out they right into the ph water solution and start growing right away.cuttings are taking all there moisture from the environment in the humidty dome.i use to ph the aero cloner but found just straight tap water and hydroguard works.pool shock worked better.i think the beneficial bacteria might inhibit the root growth but not sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I dont ph for cuttings any more.i found it didnt make a difference for me.once the roots are out they right into the ph water solution and start growing right away.cuttings are taking all there moisture from the environment in the humidty dome.i use to ph the aero cloner but found just straight tap water and hydroguard works.pool shock worked better.i think the beneficial bacteria might inhibit the root growth but not sure.


I bought a giant clone machine off craigslist a couple of years ago and never used it. 
It does 60 at a time, which is way more than I need. The ol dome usually works well but I've had a few failures. It's usually all or nothing. 
I've got an air pump for making compost tea and thought about making a smaller clone machine. What do you like?


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a giant clone machine off craigslist a couple of years ago and never used it.
> It does 60 at a time, which is way more than I need. The ol dome usually works well but I've had a few failures. It's usually all or nothing.
> I've got an air pump for making compost tea and thought about making a smaller clone machine. What do you like?


I use an aerocloner and never take more than 1 clone. Haven't lost one for over 6months,-since I more dialed it in. It really is too easy.


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If RH is in the 60s you've gotta have good airflow.
> You didn't need to chop those plants that had PM. I simply remove the affected area and carry on.
> Also, neem is not your best option. Potassium bicarb is probably your best bet while they are flowering.
> I am also a firm believer in silica. It definitely makes plants more resistant to pests & mold/mildew.
> Just keep an eye on PH when using liquid silica because it will definitely go up. I like to use it with liquid fish fertilizer which has notoriously low ph because it is stabilized with sulfuric acid.


Thanks Chunky. I do use silica and thought the airflow was good, but maybe I need to look at that. Will also look into Potassium Bicarb

But when you get it you just pull the affected leaves and carry on? Does it spread when you do this? I sprayed the entire plants but I've only seen the mildew on leaves. Does WPM grow on bud sites or just leaves?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a giant clone machine off craigslist a couple of years ago and never used it.
> It does 60 at a time, which is way more than I need. The ol dome usually works well but I've had a few failures. It's usually all or nothing.
> I've got an air pump for making compost tea and thought about making a smaller clone machine. What do you like?


I have a 16 site aerocloner with mag drive pump,manifold and 4 misters.people say to put light over them but I found to be opposite.i use very low light cause they dont have root structure to handle the light,will end up yellowing and showing definciency after a week.just regular hydroguard.
I like the root roots in a humidity dome the best out of all them.80 degrees and if the floor is cold they wont root.i put the tray on top of bubble insulation and water under that to add humidity.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks Chunky. I do use silica and thought the airflow was good, but maybe I need to look at that. Will also look into Potassium Bicarb
> 
> But when you get it you just pull the affected leaves and carry on? Does it spread when you do this? I sprayed the entire plants but I've only seen the mildew on leaves. Does WPM grow on bud sites or just leaves?


Mostly leaves -- and buds have sugar leaves, so... 
PM can't spread if you kill it with potassium bicarb. 
Pretty sure it's really the higher ph that kills mold because I've heard diluted skim milk also works. I tried it once outdoors but didn't dilute it enough and it left a residue on the leaves that was harmless but still unattractive. 
If it really is ph that kills PM, you could use liquid silica as a foliar. But definitely follow directions because too much potassium can have adverse effects. And never mix things like neem & liquid silica. 

Some growers say it's better to just pull the plant because PM always comes back. They say it's "systemic". 
It a way they are right, but it's a play on words. PM will come back because there's a problem in the "system", not because the plant is permanently infected. 
Fix the system (environment) and you won't see it again. (It's a different ballgame outdoors )
Weaker plants are more vulnerable. 
Some growers fade the shit out of their plants at the end in an effort to minimize nitrogen in the finished product, but what it really does is weaken them and make plants work harder to move N from lower growth to the buds. (Nitrogen is mobile.) 

When I grew in a tent I used a giant cut-off kiddie pool as a tray (about 4" deep) and put little fans on the floor in all four corners that stayed on 24/7. 
Each fan was pointed at the next fan so the airflow was circular. This helps a lot. 
I think most growers focus on the canopy but keeping good flow around the base is also important.


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 24, 2018)

Cookies and Chem nug getting ready for a date with the grinder and then it’s off for an evening of fishing with my gal.


----------



## yimbeans (Jun 24, 2018)

i love the oxyclean machines, 45$. i use 2 cheap wallmart led light for plants. clonex solution, no gel. massive roots foot long in 7 days usually, 14 days max, on a finicky strain... 90% success, few corner spots suck, wont root well...


----------



## 2easy (Jun 24, 2018)

guess im low tech. cut, dip then into plain coco under a fluoro, no dome. cant remember the last time i lost a clone this way.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 24, 2018)

I put my cloner off to the side. No dedicated light for clones


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Mostly leaves -- and buds have sugar leaves, so...
> PM can't spread if you kill it with potassium bicarb.
> Pretty sure it's really the higher ph that kills mold because I've heard diluted skim milk also works. I tried it once outdoors but didn't dilute it enough and it left a residue on the leaves that was harmless but still unattractive.
> If it really is ph that kills PM, you could use liquid silica as a foliar. But definitely follow directions because too much potassium can have adverse effects. And never mix things like neem & liquid silica.
> ...


Thanks Chunky


----------



## maierjuana (Jun 24, 2018)

Stardawg is PM resistant


growslut said:


> If there is a silver lining, there are many Greenpoint strains growing but none showed any signs of the mildew. So Greenpoint gear appears to be a bit more mildew-resistant than other strains


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Been a rough week in the garden. Discovered white powder mildew on 2 Cosmonaut's 5 weeks into flower. So I threw those in the garbage, hoping that was the end of it. But then 2 days later I noticed wpm spots appearing on a Chelumbian plant and also on Cannaventure's Pure Animal. To save the crop, I decided to neem everything. So I did. I've got plants from week 1 to week 6 in flower. They took the neem better than expected. 1/4 turned white hairs fried red, about 1/2 show minimal burning, and the other 1/4 looks unfazed. Fingers crossed that this round of neem will keep the plants healthy until harvest
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had WPM in the tent, although I have had it outside in the yard most years. Strange thing is, I have only noticed one leaf on one Armenian Cucumber with the WPM this season, so I'm puzzled why it would be showing up inside with a more controlled environment.
> 
> I live in LA and do not own a dehuey. Didn't think I needed one here. And the humidity never got above the mid 60's in the tent and temps stayed above 60 so I'm a bit puzzled.


It can be puzzling but I think its just that time of yr again where temps and humidity start to cause little issues here and there.
Some insects are vectors for PM. IME, it attacks the weaker older plants first. Weak plants are like a beacon for mites and pathogens. The best way I've found to prevent PM is to keep the plants as healthy as possible and of course your environment.

Most of the GP crosses I've grown have been extremely vigorous. From seed they have that F1 hybrid vigor that S1s (and older plants/mothers often lack. This could be why they're unaffected.
You did the right thing getting those infected plants out of your garden. If you'd only spotted one or two affected leaves you could've just removed the leaves and quarantined the plants but anymore than that and I'd chuck em in the fire pit. I wouldn't even compost em. Its not worth the headache. It spreads fast and can lay dormant so even if your room is dialed in its only a matter of time before it rears it head again.
Green Cleaner has proven very effective for me in the past. (same shit chunky rec'd) and I'd choose the that over neem. Might be a good idea to treat all your plants now just as a preventive.

PM sucks donkey balls!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 24, 2018)

Full Moon Fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg)


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I dont ph for cuttings any more.i found it didnt make a difference for me.once the roots are out they right into the ph water solution and start growing right away.cuttings are taking all there moisture from the environment in the humidty dome.i use to ph the aero cloner but found just straight tap water and hydroguard works.pool shock worked better.i think the beneficial bacteria might inhibit the root growth but not sure.


I've never once ph'ed my clone machine in the 8 years that I've had it and I'm a ph maniac. My clones always root 100%. Just water and clone solution. I even used the same black rubber rounds for 8 years. Don't ask me how I kept track of them all cause I have no idea. I just finally replaced them all.


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 24, 2018)

Can gps or anyone post pics of pig whistle? Cant find it anywhere. Seems sativa strains are not as popular.


----------



## growslut (Jun 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It can be puzzling but I think its just that time of yr again where temps and humidity start to cause little issues here and there.
> Some insects are vectors for PM. IME, it attacks the weaker older plants first. Weak plants are like a beacon for mites and pathogens. The best way I've found to prevent PM is to keep the plants as healthy as possible and of course your environment.
> 
> Most of the GP crosses I've grown have been extremely vigorous. From seed they have that F1 hybrid vigor that S1s (and older plants/mothers often lack. This could be why they're unaffected.
> ...


Thanks Tangerine. Will def check into Green Cleaner


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 24, 2018)

Started 4 Dreamcatcher yesterday. 24 hours in and 1 tail.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 24, 2018)

9 of 12 dynamite above coco after 24ish hours


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 24, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Started 4 Dreamcatcher yesterday. 24 hours in and 1 tail.


I know it's not "hip & cool", but I've always liked blue dream.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Full Moon Fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg) View attachment 4155470


Cant wait to see how these turn out


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Can gps or anyone post pics of pig whistle? Cant find it anywhere. Seems sativa strains are not as popular.


@GreenHighlander has some nice pics of somewhere in this thread


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @GreenHighlander has some nice pics of somewhere in this thread


Thanks ill search


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know it's not "hip & cool", but I've always liked blue dream.


I think it just gets a bad rep from all the fakes out there. The crosses I've grown using the Santa Cruz cut have always been nice.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jun 24, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @GreenHighlander has some nice pics of somewhere in this thread





mordynyc said:


> Thanks ill search


My latest pics are at day 42 from flip and they are in my journal. At this point I , just like the guy selling them, think they are dog shit due to the known hermi issue. I would not recommend it to anyone based solely on that.
This is a group shot at day 42 from flip. The lone NR is center back. 
 

Cheers


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> My latest pics are at day 42 from flip and they are in my journal. At this point I , just like the guy selling them, think they are dog shit due to the known hermi issue. I would not recommend it to anyone based solely on that.
> Cheers


I looked up PW forgot yall use acronyms. Well thats too bad ill just have to watch them. Hope u still got a good buzz.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2018)

When did everyone's CnC show sex?


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know it's not "hip & cool", but I've always liked blue dream.


Same here. I know it is easier to grow so I wanted to try it first, this will be my 3rd grow. First time running non fem gear. Should be a fun one.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2018)

Texas Butter Day 40 starting to pack on the calyxes shes def gonna bulk up. The surrounding side branch nugs are pulling them down. May have to tie or stake them up.     

Chemtrail Cookie Breath Day 1 flower non GPS strain.
 

And finally what's left of Canna Venture LVTK, Pebble Pusher, Sundae Stallion. And a new baby cookies n chem. I found out that a mouse or mole was killing my seedlings...


There's two pebble pushers both smell absolutely amazing on stem run. One sundae stallion. Which is super sweet smelling. Hoping its female. And there's another chemtrail cookie breath in there with them. I just germed and planted one Blizzard Bush and two Double down which is Pakistani chitral kush x irene


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I found out that a mouse or mole was killing my seedlings..


Fucking golden. Very happy for this guy.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 24, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Full Moon Fever (Durban Poison x Stardawg) View attachment 4155470


I'll be watching these ones! Got a pack waitin in the fridge..


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> When did everyone's CnC show sex?


I flipped mine after about 4 weeks and within a few days they all did.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I flipped mine after about 4 weeks and within a few days they all did.


Thanks man was meaning pre flowers i should of mentioned that lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> When did everyone's CnC show sex?


I've only popped a half pack, but could easily see all 6 by day 35.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> When did everyone's CnC show sex?


just seeing some spade like growth about to emerge on one CnC. 3 days into 12/12


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 24, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1 strong fruit smell on the stem rub. Hopefully it's a she and stays a mom leaner. I threw Pebble Pusher #2 in the flower tent. Jus gonna let it go in a 1 gal. And if it's a she. I'll take clones during her stretch. This one actually had a break in the stem from whatever creature decides to climb over them.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Thanks man was meaning pre flowers i should of mentioned that lol


Right, yeah by 4 weeks I didn't have anything to go off of. My guess is by 5 weeks pre flowers should be forming


----------



## tatonka (Jun 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My dog said it likes your dog.


My dogs like both of you guys dogs'


----------



## tatonka (Jun 24, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Can gps or anyone post pics of pig whistle? Cant find it anywhere. Seems sativa strains are not as popular.


I prefer sativa, this one was easy to grow Vigorous and finished in 60 some days. I didn't have any hermies. Tasty kush type taste


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 24, 2018)

Here is a Jelly Pie I set in the ground about a week and a half ago. About a 60% leaning stardawg pheno I believe. After its first week in the ground it took off very fast and is already even with my head and pretty darn wide. I have a few GPS strains in my Guerilla Grow this year and I will get pics of the Full Moon Fever soon. 


 

Hoping to get around a lb and half to 2 lb off this one. 


Also will be popping my Blissful Wizard x Stardawg testers I got when they first came out soon as well. Those will be ran indoor. I have just been extremely busy with my guerilla grow lately and haven't had time to do anything else.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know it's not "hip & cool", but I've always liked blue dream.


Me too, and Dreamcatcher looks like a dream catch, errrr. Sometimes I think I am done wanting seeds...briefly.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 24, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> I'll be watching these ones! Got a pack waitin in the fridge..



Hey buddy, I usually do pretty detailed grows of all of my strains I run. I have been so busy with my outdoor guerilla grow this year working daily around 9 hours plus per day, I have not had any time to update my thread or put anything on here. But I have some Full Moon Fever plants almost finised flowering. One of them has the biggest buds in the room and smell of straight sativa goodness. The other is a stardawg leaner but still amazing. I will try and get some pics soon and throw them up. My current indoor run is all GPS gear, jelly pie, night rider, purple outlaw and fmf. Ubfrotunaley I had severe heat issues and had to run my lights on the lowest setting on my ballasts, turning 2 of the 4 lights completely off. I now have a 24,000 btu minisplit set up and couldn't be happier. So they got cooled down on their last 2 to 3 weeks finishing up and it actually helped make a little difference especially in color and tightening up the buds a bit, but the trichome production suffered. Room is fixing to be filled to the max once harvest is over and about 80% of the plants in there will be various GPS gear. I can now have all 4 1000 watt lights running and be able to cool my room all the way down to 68 degrees if I want.

Edit: I did have hermie issues with two of my Night Riders pretty darn bad. Just wanted to throw that out there, none of the others had issues. I will be growing out a lot of NR though as I have around 8 packs left. Looking for that straight i95 goodness. I don't contribute the couple herms I had to the strain itself as I said , I had severe heat issues all throughout the flowering period. I'm talking up in the mid 90s most days and even during lights off.I don't think they would have hermed if I didn't have that issue to begin with.

I have a nice full moon fever outdoors as well I will get photos of soon.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 24, 2018)

On the left is Hickok Haze #4 ( the one I kept)
On the right is Hickok haze #2
These were taken as clones in flower same day. Same everything (slightly different airpots) a long the way.
12 days from flip
@BigHornBuds


----------



## tatonka (Jun 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Been a rough week in the garden. Discovered white powder mildew on 2 Cosmonaut's 5 weeks into flower. So I threw those in the garbage, hoping that was the end of it. But then 2 days later I noticed wpm spots appearing on a Chelumbian plant and also on Cannaventure's Pure Animal. To save the crop, I decided to neem everything. So I did. I've got plants from week 1 to week 6 in flower. They took the neem better than expected. 1/4 turned white hairs fried red, about 1/2 show minimal burning, and the other 1/4 looks unfazed. Fingers crossed that this round of neem will keep the plants healthy until harvest
> 
> This is the first time I have ever had WPM in the tent, although I have had it outside in the yard most years. Strange thing is, I have only noticed one leaf on one Armenian Cucumber with the WPM this season, so I'm puzzled why it would be showing up inside with a more controlled environment.
> 
> I live in LA and do not own a dehuey. Didn't think I needed one here. And the humidity never got above the mid 60's in the tent and temps stayed above 60 so I'm a bit puzzled.


I lost 60 cucumber plants this year to that shit.
I haven't seen any in my rooms.
I have to string trim my fenceline every two days to keep that shit in check.
It has been unseasonably moist this year in Montana


----------



## mordynyc (Jun 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4155708 View attachment 4155703
> I prefer sativa, this one was easy to grow Vigorous and finished in 60 some days. I didn't have any hermies. Tasty kush type tasteView attachment 4155703


Nice! That's a jungle tree right there. Does it make you whistle like a pig?


----------



## klx (Jun 25, 2018)

Looks like 3 boys, 3 girls for my Gunslinger cant argue with that. 1 male "Wedding Cake S1" out of 3 beans. Everything nice and healthy a few days into 12/12. Ps there are some other plants here as well as the GPS gear and males have been removed.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Jun 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey buddy, I usually do pretty detailed grows of all of my strains I run. I have been so busy with my outdoor guerilla grow this year working daily around 9 hours plus per day, I have not had any time to update my thread or put anything on here. But I have some Full Moon Fever plants almost finised flowering. One of them has the biggest buds in the room and smell of straight sativa goodness. The other is a stardawg leaner but still amazing. I will try and get some pics soon and throw them up. My current indoor run is all GPS gear, jelly pie, night rider, purple outlaw and fmf. Ubfrotunaley I had severe heat issues and had to run my lights on the lowest setting on my ballasts, turning 2 of the 4 lights completely off. I now have a 24,000 btu minisplit set up and couldn't be happier. So they got cooled down on their last 2 to 3 weeks finishing up and it actually helped make a little difference especially in color and tightening up the buds a bit, but the trichome production suffered. Room is fixing to be filled to the max once harvest is over and about 80% of the plants in there will be various GPS gear. I can now have all 4 1000 watt lights running and be able to cool my room all the way down to 68 degrees if I want.
> 
> Edit: I did have hermie issues with two of my Night Riders pretty darn bad. Just wanted to throw that out there, none of the others had issues. I will be growing out a lot of NR though as I have around 8 packs left. Looking for that straight i95 goodness. I don't contribute the couple herms I had to the strain itself as I said , I had severe heat issues all throughout the flowering period. I'm talking up in the mid 90s most days and even during lights off.I don't think they would have hermed if I didn't have that issue to begin with.
> 
> I have a nice full moon fever outdoors as well I will get photos of soon.


Thanks for the info dude, I had a couple people recommend I get some Durban in my grow room, and I opted for gps' Full Moon Fever, sounds like I have something to lookflook fo to here!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4155708 View attachment 4155703
> I prefer sativa, this one was easy to grow Vigorous and finished in 60 some days. I didn't have any hermies. Tasty kush type tasteView attachment 4155703


Love the retro table & chairs!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 25, 2018)

SonsOfAvery said:


> Thanks for the info dude, I had a couple people recommend I get some Durban in my grow room, and I opted for gps' Full Moon Fever, sounds like I have something to lookflook fo to here!!


I lookflook fo to that!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey buddy, I usually do pretty detailed grows of all of my strains I run. I have been so busy with my outdoor guerilla grow this year working daily around 9 hours plus per day, I have not had any time to update my thread or put anything on here. But I have some Full Moon Fever plants almost finised flowering. One of them has the biggest buds in the room and smell of straight sativa goodness. The other is a stardawg leaner but still amazing. I will try and get some pics soon and throw them up. My current indoor run is all GPS gear, jelly pie, night rider, purple outlaw and fmf. Ubfrotunaley I had severe heat issues and had to run my lights on the lowest setting on my ballasts, turning 2 of the 4 lights completely off. I now have a 24,000 btu minisplit set up and couldn't be happier. So they got cooled down on their last 2 to 3 weeks finishing up and it actually helped make a little difference especially in color and tightening up the buds a bit, but the trichome production suffered. Room is fixing to be filled to the max once harvest is over and about 80% of the plants in there will be various GPS gear. I can now have all 4 1000 watt lights running and be able to cool my room all the way down to 68 degrees if I want.
> 
> Edit: I did have hermie issues with two of my Night Riders pretty darn bad. Just wanted to throw that out there, none of the others had issues. I will be growing out a lot of NR though as I have around 8 packs left. Looking for that straight i95 goodness. I don't contribute the couple herms I had to the strain itself as I said , I had severe heat issues all throughout the flowering period. I'm talking up in the mid 90s most days and even during lights off.I don't think they would have hermed if I didn't have that issue to begin with.
> 
> I have a nice full moon fever outdoors as well I will get photos of soon.


Sounds like night rider is hit or miss. 
Some growers had good luck but others didn't. 
Maybe that's why it's discontinued???
I know it was give as a freebie long ago, so it could be a tester that didn't pass. 

I'm still going to run my packs, but I'm more skeptical of anything on the discontinued list.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Love the retro table & chairs!


Radio phonograph, lights and even the kitchen set! I see that modern HDTV and vacuum thoug! Like that place.


----------



## growslut (Jun 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I lost 60 cucumber plants this year to that shit.
> I haven't seen any in my rooms.
> I have to string trim my fenceline every two days to keep that shit in check.
> It has been unseasonably moist this year in Montana


wow! 60 plants! that hurts

btw, those are some superb doggos! 

So you take the plants down when it shows up? I'm curious how people treat the wpm. Previous years I have had it hard and heavy on some zucchini plants--but only on the leaves. It seems to hurt the growth and vitality of the plant but they kept growing zucchini's. And we kept eating them without any problems. But I sure don't want to inhale anything that has been around mold spores so I want to knock this out before it gets worse.

Since this is the first time I have had this problem, I might have figured out the cause--I recently started closing the door to the grow room. Think the air was stuck--and humid--and that caused the wpm. So opened the doors and upped the fans to increase airflow. Hopefully that will solve the issue


----------



## Palomar (Jun 25, 2018)

Shout out to Gu for great service, again! Got three types delivered recently - a second order due to some great auction scores and real nice service. Happy grower here! Thanks!

respect,
pal


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like night rider is hit or miss.
> Some growers had good luck but others didn't.
> Maybe that's why it's discontinued???
> I know it was give as a freebie long ago, so it could be a tester that didn't pass.
> ...


Theres quite a few strains on the discontinued list that are str8 fire.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like night rider is hit or miss.
> Some growers had good luck but others didn't.
> Maybe that's why it's discontinued???
> I know it was give as a freebie long ago, so it could be a tester that didn't pass.
> ...


Like that Rider!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Theres quite a few strains on the discontinued list that are str8 fire.


No doubt, but there have been reports of hermies. 
And some growers have completely different experiences with the same strain. 
Not sure if it's related to sample size (number of beans popped), but that is a definite possibility.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No doubt, but there have been reports of hermies.
> And some growers have completely different experiences with the same strain.
> Not sure if it's related to sample size (number of beans popped), but that is a definite possibility.


What had hermies? I missed it apparently. The night rider?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What had hermies? I missed it apparently. The night rider?


Yep.
And I believe Heisengrow had the same problem with Hickock Haze.
But like I said earlier, your mileage may vary.

I remember someone saying they had mostly females with orange terps from a pack of chinook haze, but my experience was the polar opposite. (No hermies though.)

So I guess I'm trying to say there's a LOT of variation.

I'm OK with that as long as I know up front & the price is right.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 25, 2018)

PM must be bad this year. Found a little on my outdoor crop(3/4 of the plants) Friday. Evergreen female had it the worst. I had an EG male about 75 yards from the female and it didn't have any(but he got pulled). Good thing I had neem with me to go ahead and take care of it. These plants are way off the beaten path so I'm lucky to check them every two weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> PM must be bad this year. Found a little on my outdoor crop(3/4 of the plants) Friday. Evergreen female had it the worst. I had an EG male about 75 yards from the female and it didn't have any(but he got pulled). Good thing I had neem with me to go ahead and take care of it. These plants are way off the beaten path so I'm lucky to check them every two weeks.


Yeah I plucked a few leaves yesterday because of PM. 
It doesn't seem to be strain dependent either because I've seen it on several plants -- including the greeenpoint strains (Texas butter & bodega bubblegum). 
Even the high CBD 'Half & Half' has had a few PM spots and it is VERY vigorous.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

PM is bad on the east coast bout mid way up. Lots of people having to deal with it so far this year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> PM is bad on the east coast bout mid way up. Lots of people having to deal with it so far this year.


I'm in the pacific northwest and it's unseasonably cool & wet right now. 
But we've had dry spells too. 
Even the bugs are freaked a little. 
This cold wet stuff interrupted the spider mite bloom, which is awesome. 
Predators like tiny spiders & lacewings are ramping up. 
They will handle the mites.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 25, 2018)

Aside from one early


ThatSpudGuy said:


> When did everyone's CnC show sex?


Aside from one early male, my cnc took ages to show sex.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm in the pacific northwest and it's unseasonably cool & wet right now.
> But we've had dry spells too.
> Even the bugs are freaked a little.
> This cold wet stuff interrupted the spider mite bloom, which is awesome.
> ...


We had like an extra 8 weeks of winter. I hunt morels and the first day of spring here we got 6 inches of snow. Ruined the mushroom season pretty much. Then we didn't get spring. We went from snow on the ground to 80° all within a week or so. Def weird weather this year.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> We had like an extra 8 weeks of winter. I hunt morels and the first day of spring here we got 6 inches of snow. Ruined the mushroom season pretty much. Then we didn't get spring. We went from snow on the ground to 80° all within a week or so. Def weird weather this year.


That's just about word for word how it's been where I'm at this year. You must be near lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2018)

100% of Sky Warden “testers” germinated Got unlucky with PB 
7 boys, 4 unknown (pretty sure they’re females, but no pistils yet). 

Boys r back in town


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 25, 2018)

@tatonka
5 Hickok Haze
The 4 didn’t like going under full power DE1000, If I run again, I’ll start them @750


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

This Texas Butter is starting to stack hard. Loving this pheno. Shes also starting to throw a little color on the fans. And tips of the calyxes are turning purple. Most def the stardawg coming out in her.


----------



## main cola (Jun 25, 2018)

Can someone help..I'm an idiot and i can't find the address to ship my payment to gps


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Pebble pusher #2 thrown into flower had one 12 hour night cycle so far. The other one is chemtrail cookie Breath.
   

Then we have germed n sprouted Cookies n Chem


Then Blizzard Bush and Double Down germed n sprouted.


Then we have Pebble Pusher #1

LVTK


Middle fat one is chemtrail cookie Breath left is lvtk then back right is sundae stallion


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Think about taking this down so the addy doesn't show on a Google search associated with GPS....


Both it and your reply to it need taken down


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 25, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Think about taking this down so the addy doesn't show on a Google search associated with GPS....


I deleted it. Didn't think about it. Just trying to be helpful


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Both it and your reply to it need taken down


Thanks for the reminder. Got to working in the garden.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I deleted it. Didn't think about it. Just trying to be helpful


No worries buddy. Keeps USPS from losing the mail.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 25, 2018)

These two that i have a pic of went in the flower room at 12 inches.
I'm only running one 600 hps.


BigHornBuds said:


> @tatonka
> 5 Hickok Haze
> The 4 didn’t like going under full power DE1000, If I run again, I’ll start them @750View attachment 4156014View attachment 4156015


----------



## tatonka (Jun 25, 2018)

These two that i have a pic of went in the flower room at 12 inches.
I'm only running one 600 hps.


BigHornBuds said:


> @tatonka
> 5 Hickok Haze
> The 4 didn’t like going under full power DE1000, If I run again, I’ll start them @750View attachment 4156014View attachment 4156015





growslut said:


> wow! 60 plants! that hurts
> 
> btw, those are some superb doggos!
> 
> ...


I tried to save some of them but that shit killed them in a hurry
I will be dropping some more so I can make pickles.
The dogs are great. The female Amstaff is 6 years old and the male mastiff looking one is 3. They are totally chill unless you are trying to RIP me or fuck with the farm animals 
Thanks for the compliment on the dogos


----------



## main cola (Jun 25, 2018)

Not the best pic but here's one of the Tennessee Kush. #2 buds starting to stack up


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

So when is this mac x stardawg cross gonna drop @Gu~


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 25, 2018)

cookies n chem a day under 9 weeks. gonna take it one more. mostly cloudy and some clear currently.







also, starting next round a bit late, but here are 3 cannaventure lvtk that all cracked in 24 hrs in a glass of water and had the taps you see 24 hrs after that in a tupperware. tossed them in solos of canna coco. don't mind the soaking propagator, i had just hosed it down and was too lazy to dry it 













not greenpoint related, but also got two cuts from my brother in law, both of which i really enjoy. an mk ultra and an og. both classic to me and both are heat in the bag so i'm stoked for that. assuming all 3 lvtk make it, i'm picking two and giving one away. gonna flower 4 plants.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 25, 2018)

Liking what I'm seeing


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Liking what I'm seeing
> 
> View attachment 4156151
> 
> ...


Call for rescue!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Call for rescue!


No shit lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 26, 2018)

Has anyone here got any advice for a younger person to get into the industry? I've been growing since I was 16 and I can't seem to break out. Kinda been discouraged by my parents for the last 10 years and I've finally decided that I don't care and I wanna make my dream a reality before it's too late. I've applied at several dispensaries around the country over the last three months, and I can't seem to get any of them to give me a chance as an assistant cultivator, or anything for that matter. Not sure what I'm really doing wrong, except for not having many connections to the industry. I realize that this is a GPS thread and not general discussion, but I was hoping maybe even Gu~ would chime in possibly.


----------



## ThatGuyMontag (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Has anyone here got any advice for a younger person to get into the industry? I've been growing since I was 16 and I can't seem to break out. Kinda been discouraged by my parents for the last 10 years and I've finally decided that I don't care and I wanna make my dream a reality before it's too late. I've applied at several dispensaries around the country over the last three months, and I can't seem to get any of them to give me a chance as an assistant cultivator, or anything for that matter. Not sure what I'm really doing wrong, except for not having many connections to the industry. I realize that this is a GPS thread and not general discussion, but I was hoping maybe even Gu~ would chime in possibly.



It's like any other industry man. If you don't have the capital or backing to do it on your own, you're gonna start at the bottom. These states are flooded with people who already have their badges/license looking for work, and more people getting theirs every single day. Move to where you want to be, have fun trimming/bud tending, and work your way up. That or set yourself up in a state that's on the cusp and try to get in early.

The chances of you getting hired in any sort of cultivation position, from out of state, are...well..._slim_


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Has anyone here got any advice for a younger person to get into the industry? I've been growing since I was 16 and I can't seem to break out. Kinda been discouraged by my parents for the last 10 years and I've finally decided that I don't care and I wanna make my dream a reality before it's too late. I've applied at several dispensaries around the country over the last three months, and I can't seem to get any of them to give me a chance as an assistant cultivator, or anything for that matter. Not sure what I'm really doing wrong, except for not having many connections to the industry. I realize that this is a GPS thread and not general discussion, but I was hoping maybe even Gu~ would chime in possibly.


Get an Instagram and follow some good growers,grow some of your own and post up pics of some dank,an organized grow.not some tent with a couple plants and a blurple led light.brand yourself and someone will notice you.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> It's like any other industry man. If you don't have the capital or backing to do it on your own, you're gonna start at the bottom. These states are flooded with people who already have their badges/license looking for work, and more people getting theirs every single day. Move to where you want to be, have fun trimming/bud tending, and work your way up. That or set yourself up in a state that's on the cusp and try to get in early.
> 
> The chances of you getting hired in any sort of cultivation position, from out of state, are...well..._slim_


This is the best reply honestly, the main part is "DOING IT ON YOUR OWN" no matter how long it takes..

Do you,don't change up for nothing,let people gravitate towards your realness.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So when is this mac x stardawg cross gonna drop @Gu~


Black Friday


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Has anyone here got any advice for a younger person to get into the industry? I've been growing since I was 16 and I can't seem to break out. Kinda been discouraged by my parents for the last 10 years and I've finally decided that I don't care and I wanna make my dream a reality before it's too late. I've applied at several dispensaries around the country over the last three months, and I can't seem to get any of them to give me a chance as an assistant cultivator, or anything for that matter. Not sure what I'm really doing wrong, except for not having many connections to the industry. I realize that this is a GPS thread and not general discussion, but I was hoping maybe even Gu~ would chime in possibly.


Foot-in-the-door is a *Trimmer position*. One thing about this industry, you will move up quickly if you put your head down and work.

I know people that started trimming under a company with _*license*_ and moved up to assistant gardener, then on to cultivation manager. It's an honest way to make a living if you love growing.

Colorado makes you pay to be eligible to work in the industry so there is a need for people as not everyone can pay to work. But you need a _*Support Employee Badge* _for any entry level position. No one will talk to you unless you already posses a valid badge.
_






_


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys. A friend of mine suggested Instagram, and I made one a couple days ago. We'll see how that goes. So I should start from a trimming position, that seems to be my issue then. I keep trying to apply for cultivation positions. I think I need to move out of the state of hawaii, and look into getting a real license somewhere where the industry is moving a bit faster. For example in the state of Colorado, do I need to be a resident for a certain amount of time to obtain a support license? I believe in Nevada they have a rule like that just wondering if other states are similar?

Edit: So if I'm reading this right in Colorado you just need proof of residency, but there is no set amount of time that you have to be a resident.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. A friend of mine suggested Instagram, and I made one a couple days ago. We'll see how that goes. So I should start from a trimming position, that seems to be my issue then. I keep trying to apply for cultivation positions. I think I need to move out of the state of hawaii, and look into getting a real license somewhere where the industry is moving a bit faster. For example in the state of Colorado, do I need to be a resident for a certain amount of time to obtain a support license? I believe in Nevada they have a rule like that just wondering if other states are similar?
> 
> Edit: So if I'm reading this right in Colorado you just need proof of residency, but there is no set amount of time that you have to be a resident.


For Colorado check out the MED website. Very thorough. Also check out the medical state section of this site .The Colorado page has good info and you might get state specific answers.


----------



## growslut (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. A friend of mine suggested Instagram, and I made one a couple days ago. We'll see how that goes. So I should start from a trimming position, that seems to be my issue then. I keep trying to apply for cultivation positions. I think I need to move out of the state of hawaii, and look into getting a real license somewhere where the industry is moving a bit faster. For example in the state of Colorado, do I need to be a resident for a certain amount of time to obtain a support license? I believe in Nevada they have a rule like that just wondering if other states are similar?
> 
> Edit: So if I'm reading this right in Colorado you just need proof of residency, but there is no set amount of time that you have to be a resident.


Hawaii?!?!

Lurpin, if I were you--and I kinda wish I was lol--I would just get real good at growing my own and keep enjoying living in that paradise on earth! Now that's a good life!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 26, 2018)

Snake Oil medium height pheno



Snake Oil tall pheno


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 26, 2018)

SDK
 

Citrus Farmer


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 26, 2018)

New to the Greenpoint team but extremely eager for my the Cowboy Cookies I got on the sale. I just put 5 in water. Plan is to grow them out, clone, and sex them while this current round of flower is going, so I can have only female cuttings ready for the next round. It may be a couple months until I give them a true flower run but I will be sure to report back.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 26, 2018)

Here are my Cowboy Cookies. By the looks of things, I might have 5 males from the 10 seeds. The 3 on the very left and the 2 on the right corners are almost twice as tall as the other four CC.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 26, 2018)

@Stoned Drifter following very closely! How is the vigor/growth so far?


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 26, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hawaii?!?!
> 
> Lurpin, if I were you--and I kinda wish I was lol--I would just get real good at growing my own and keep enjoying living in that paradise on earth! Now that's a good life!



I know it sounds crazy right? But that's how serious I am about it. If someone offered me a legit job that I could survive with in the cannabis industry right now, I would drop everything and leave Hawaii tomorrow.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 26, 2018)

Well the flowering tent has been filled, I left the 3 Bandit Breath and Pebble Pusher's to veg for probably at least the next 4 weeks.
Something interesting I noticed with the Bandit Breaths is even though they are the slowest growing, they have been the first to start showing deficiencies.
Also, I supercrop most plants when they get tall enough for it so a couple in veg look all mangled, they were just SC this morning.
The CnC are droopy because I had tea brewed up and ready to use but they wernt quite dried out and I jumped the gun on watering them, figured they'd be fine but in hind sight should have waited since they were coming off a recent transplant.

Anyhow I'm happy with what I'm seeing. This is my first go with a mixture of cmh and cobs, I think the Greenpoint Gene's will rep well and don't think I'll be disappointed.

Edit:
I left one Texas Butter behind in veg because the main stem snapped to far when SC so that one I'll leave in for veg as well.

None of these vegging plants have showed sex. Placed 6 vegging plants or so in flower tonight.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 26, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> @Stoned Drifter following very closely! How is the vigor/growth so far?


She started off slow but started growing fast at about week 3 of veg.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 26, 2018)

I forgot to take pics but the Texas butter is super stackn. Unreal for an og cross. With zero veg I'm still gonna pull over 2 zips easily. I'm gonna cross it with my 95 ogk cut I have. 

The pebble pusher in flower in two days looks phenomenal either male or female I'm keeping it. It has a super fruity scent to it. I've nvr smelled or smoked fpog but I would guess its fruity.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 26, 2018)

What was the fpog mother like @Gu~ smells, yield, look. any info on the mother at all?


----------



## klx (Jun 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I forgot to take pics but the Texas butter is super stackn. Unreal for an og cross. With zero veg I'm still gonna pull over 2 zips easily.


Zero veg from clone or 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday


saw on ig the other day, cap gave the ok to people to breed with mac. definitely going to grab a pack of the mac/stardawg when it drops. will probably also grab a pac of MAC to help support cap as well.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn Cookies n Chem went up to $150??


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Damn Cookies n Chem went up to $150??


Only 10 left in stock. 

Supply & demand??? 

Glad I've already got two packs...


----------



## klx (Jun 26, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> saw on ig the other day, cap gave the ok to people to breed with mac. definitely going to grab a pack of the mac/stardawg when it drops. will probably also grab a pac of MAC to help support cap as well.


What do you mean "gave the ok"?


----------



## 2easy (Jun 26, 2018)

ThatGuyMontag said:


> It's like any other industry man. If you don't have the capital or backing to do it on your own, you're gonna start at the bottom. These states are flooded with people who already have their badges/license looking for work, and more people getting theirs every single day. Move to where you want to be, have fun trimming/bud tending, and work your way up. That or set yourself up in a state that's on the cusp and try to get in early.
> 
> The chances of you getting hired in any sort of cultivation position, from out of state, are...well..._slim_


Theres no elevator to success. You have to take the stairs


----------



## 2easy (Jun 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I know it sounds crazy right? But that's how serious I am about it. If someone offered me a legit job that I could survive with in the cannabis industry right now, I would drop everything and leave Hawaii tomorrow.


Topdawg seeds were advertising a position literally like 2 days ago. Worth hitting him up. Hard work. Low pay but its a foot in the door and topdawg have a good name in the industry. Worth it just to be able to put there name on your next application.

I think he literally wants people who are a little green so he can train them up rsther than trying to break old habits


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 26, 2018)

klx said:


> Zero veg from clone or 12/12 from seed?


From clone. I clipped as small as I possibly could. As soon as I seen roots in the solo. It went into a 1.5gal smarty. And flipped. It was like 7 inches tall when it flipped.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2018)

16 days of 12/12 *pebble pusher #7*
 
Will update in another 15 days..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 26, 2018)

klx said:


> What do you mean "gave the ok"?


Cap’s said on IG he doesn’t care if people use the MAC to breed with, it’s not like Gu asked permission or anything.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 26, 2018)

2easy said:


> Topdawg seeds were advertising a position literally like 2 days ago. Worth hitting him up. Hard work. Low pay but its a foot in the door and topdawg have a good name in the industry. Worth it just to be able to put there name on your next application.
> 
> I think he literally wants people who are a little green so he can train them up rsther than trying to break old habits


Just don’t tell JJ you’re a fan of GPS. He might not like that.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 26, 2018)

genuity said:


> 16 days of 12/12 *pebble pusher #7*
> View attachment 4156548
> Will update in another 15 days..


Did you pop the whole pack?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 26, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Well the flowering tent has been filled, I left the 3 Bandit Breath and Pebble Pusher's to veg for probably at least the next 4 weeks.
> Something interesting I noticed with the Bandit Breaths is even though they are the slowest growing, they have been the first to start showing deficiencies.
> Also, I supercrop most plants when they get tall enough for it so a couple in veg look all mangled, they were just SC this morning.
> The CnC are droopy because I had tea brewed up and ready to use but they wernt quite dried out and I jumped the gun on watering them, figured they'd be fine but in hind sight should have waited since they were coming off a recent transplant.
> ...


I love this setup. Cobs in between hid. I'm debating on moving up to a 5x10 or at least 4x8 tents. Right now I run several smaller tents. 2 veg tents both 3x3x5. And two 2x4x6 tents for flower. And one 2x4x5 tent for males and/or pollen chucks. Mostly for pollen chucks. I've done select branch in my flower tents. And I've only had one mishap with getting pollen where I didn't want it. But ended up being a nice cross. And I only ended up with about 30 seeds I didn't want. But grew half of them out. Just makes me nervous with pollen in sealed tents like that. But going to 3 bigger tents I can cut down on lights I think. At least less fans and ducting.


----------



## genuity (Jun 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did you pop the whole pack?


Whole pack..most germd.
Got 4 females so far,2 in 12/12 
3 still in veg

&

1 that did not pop with the rest..
 
She's in the background, this tray was dry as shit for 2 weeks..spilled some water,few days later she popped up.


----------



## cookie master (Jun 26, 2018)

bandit breath had no keepers for me.


----------



## klx (Jun 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> From clone. I clipped as small as I possibly could. As soon as I seen roots in the solo. It went into a 1.5gal smarty. And flipped. It was like 7 inches tall when it flipped.


Thats some holy grail shit right there. 2 ounces from a small, zero veg OG clone I would be interested if that actually turns out. Please let us know the dry weight when done.

Do you have a pic of the whole plant?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I found out my culprit that had been killing my seedlings. Either a mouse or ground mole. More than likely a ground mole. Bc they weren't eaten. Just smashed over. One broke which I fixed and it lived. But killed all but one lvtk fems. And either 4 or 5 GPS strains. I knew it wasn't something I done. Bc other stuff in the exact same tent was fine. Same water, soil, even the same damn cups. And they all died in night cycle. I was like that's weird. Gotta be the genetics or seeds or something to be healthy and jus die. When I dumped out the cups. I notice the main taproot was broke off jus below the soil. That's why they laid over n dried out like I did something. I have ground moles around my house really bad. And my building is built into the hill side on three sides. Like a bunker. It's old. Like built in 1904 or 05. Red brick walls. Has some cracks n whatnot. And I have open exhaust for one veg tent. They were coming in through it and getting inside the tent. I found mouse or mole shit clear through the ducting. So I closed it off with a filter. And haven't had anymore problems. So I gotta buy another pack of lvtk bc 1 isnt enough for anything unless it's a jackpot female. And so far she looks good and stinks already. I'm definitely digging the the two pebble pushers and one sundae stallion that I have put of 5 of each tho


No offence dude but i call bull to this. I mean you were blaming the genetics so bad one minute and would in no way just take responsibility for the death of them seedlings so you made this mouse or ground mole stpry up. If there was damage to the seedlings before then theres no way you would blame the genetics. 

Not trying to start anything i just think you should just admit you were wrong and just move on


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 27, 2018)

It was a trained mole 

My 20 LVTK are doing great btw. 10 days old now


----------



## Feijao (Jun 27, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Jelly Pie keeper


How does the Jelly Pie smoke? I have about all the GPS seeds that I could ever go through but lots of great Jelly Pie photos are making me consider it, or possibly Sundance Kid. 

Thanks


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

Feijao said:


> How does the Jelly Pie smoke? I have about all the GPS seeds that I could ever go through but lots of great Jelly Pie photos are making me consider it, or possibly Sundance Kid.
> 
> Thanks


@LubdaNugs would probably be your man to choose between Sundance and Jellypie


----------



## Feijao (Jun 27, 2018)

I ordered some more seeds this weekend. Can anyone tell me if @Gu~ still emails the prepaid shipping label for cash payments? Have waited a couple of days but nothing yet...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No offence dude but i call bull to this. I mean you were blaming the genetics so bad one minute and would in no way just take responsibility for the death of them seedlings so you made this mouse or ground mole stpry up. If there was damage to the seedlings before then theres no way you would blame the genetics.
> 
> Not trying to start anything i just think you should just admit you were wrong and just move on


Hey now the mouse was name snipe and it did four years in a drain pipe. Don't try to discredit his capabilities and fierceness. He is one cold hearted sob.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No offence dude but i call bull to this. I mean you were blaming the genetics so bad one minute and would in no way just take responsibility for the death of them seedlings so you made this mouse or ground mole stpry up. If there was damage to the seedlings before then theres no way you would blame the genetics.
> 
> Not trying to start anything i just think you should just admit you were wrong and just move on


Oh c'mon. That "story" is totally plausible.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh c'mon. That "story" is totally plausible.
> View attachment 4156695


That’s one of them hood rats !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2018)

https://www.inverse.com/article/43580-mice-eat-half-ton-marijuana-argentina

These mice were REALLY hungry!


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No offence dude but i call bull to this. I mean you were blaming the genetics so bad one minute and would in no way just take responsibility for the death of them seedlings so you made this mouse or ground mole stpry up. If there was damage to the seedlings before then theres no way you would blame the genetics.
> 
> Not trying to start anything i just think you should just admit you were wrong and just move on


Whatever you say. I could care less what you say or think. Jus like over half of the clowns that post in here. 90% of you in here do nothing but run your fukn mouth and nvr post shit. No wonder this thread sucks anymore. Yeah I made up mouse shit. As well. You stupid fuck. Jesus christ. Youve been member for 2 months. Fuck off.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 27, 2018)

No wonder the people who actually grow GPS gear dont post in here anymore. Bc of all the fuckin trolls. There used to be good people in this thread. But they've all turned to people who have been members for less than 6 months who know every fucking thing. Good luck with this joke of thread @Gu~ I wont be posting shit in here anymore. I cant stand most of ya.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

Greenpoint inmy garden today.

2 Butch Cassidy at 65 days and small plants. These were extremely vigorous and big for their age and then I topped them (DUMB ASS) and they stopped growing and never regained vigor. Worst topping reaction in growth I ever experienced. But the buds are very dense and frosty. Hash and fuely smells. Trichs are maybe clouding more now. In about 20 scope shots I saw 2 amber trichs on one plant.

Pioneer Kush at 4 weeks are both LSTed and bigger than average and growing buds fast with nice visible trichs. Dark green and nice. Gets very strong branching with training.

3 nice Dynamite Diesel in veg and asmaller one and a dink. Mid hybreed look to them and will be transplanted soon.

Vapin/smoking some of my best and last for right now, Copper Chem.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No wonder the people who actually grow GPS gear dont post in here anymore. Bc of all the fuckin trolls. There used to be good people in this thread. But they've all turned to people who have been members for less than 6 months who know every fucking thing. Good luck with this joke of thread @Gu~ I wont be posting shit in here anymore. I cant stand most of ya.


Come here 


Let me give you a hug .


----------



## DieselNuts (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whatever you say. I could care less what you say or think. Jus like over half of the clowns that post in here. 90% of you in here do nothing but run your fukn mouth and nvr post shit. No wonder this thread sucks anymore. Yeah I made up mouse shit. As well. You stupid fuck. Jesus christ. Youve been member for 2 months. Fuck off.


I hope you find peace. It sounds like you present a toxic aura. Your plants certainly feel that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 27, 2018)

Feijao said:


> How does the Jelly Pie smoke? I have about all the GPS seeds that I could ever go through but lots of great Jelly Pie photos are making me consider it, or possibly Sundance Kid.
> 
> Thanks


I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I had three phenotypes of SDK, two were wonderful. The third was good smoke, but a pain to trim. Sundance Kid #1 is my current favorite smoke.
It has a super strong lemon cleaner/ sweet candy scent. The flavor absolutely costs your mouth and the high is all smiles.

Jelly Pie also had three wonderful phenotypes. JP #1 and #2 were Grape Pie dominant, with #2 having some slight Stardawg funk. JP #1 was pure Chem goodness, my current bedtime smoke.
JP#1
JP#3Jelly Pie #2 and #3 are pure jammy sweet goodness. I get a ton of brown sugar and grape jelly in the nose of both. The buds are some of the densest I’ve grown. The high is potent, a little disorienting if I over toke. 
JP #3


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 27, 2018)

What’s the longest anyone has waited for a plant to show sex? 
3/11 Purple Badlands , will not show, 
7 showed in a couple days , 1 showed after 2 weeks.

Taking the boys to a nice farm, where they can run n play , 
One fruity smeller (the smallest 1)
The rest smell chemi. Should have got a bigger box. 
There going to be more pissed off then a hooker you paid with change.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Whatever you say. I could care less what you say or think. Jus like over half of the clowns that post in here. 90% of you in here do nothing but run your fukn mouth and nvr post shit. No wonder this thread sucks anymore. Yeah I made up mouse shit. As well. You stupid fuck. Jesus christ. Youve been member for 2 months. Fuck off.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Good luck with this joke of thread @Gu~ I wont be posting shit in here anymore. I cant stand most of ya.


I dont think Gu really minds since you dissed his gear so much due to your own negligence


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 27, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No wonder the people who actually grow GPS gear dont post in here anymore. Bc of all the fuckin trolls. There used to be good people in this thread. But they've all turned to people who have been members for less than 6 months who know every fucking thing. Good luck with this joke of thread @Gu~ I wont be posting shit in here anymore. I cant stand most of ya.


oh this again? Dude you act like your grows are super awesome. Honestly the pics you post up kinda suck lately. I will say you have posted a few good ones here and there, but your recent photos I would not purchase those seeds after seeing your photos. So maybe you should humble your attitude because you aren't really contributing all that much yourself with your so so pics.

oh lets also include you made everyone try and believe the genetics on your new gps seeds were trash. Well you couldn't even figure out a mouse got into your stuff???? lol man did you see a stomp or a bite mark and think that was a genetic mutation?? hahaha


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 27, 2018)

I took a cutting off of my outdoor Evergreen female Friday. 4 days(last night) sitting in a cup of water in a window seal and I'm already seeing roots. I didn't use rooting hormone either. Quickest I've seen a clone root.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jun 27, 2018)

@LubdaNugs Wow that Jelly Pie taste description sounds amazing! I love me some brown sugary goodness. mmmm


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s the longest anyone has waited for a plant to show sex?
> 3/11 Purple Badlands , will not show,
> 7 showed in a couple days , 1 showed after 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


some of my cnc were over 2 weeks to show!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s the longest anyone has waited for a plant to show sex?
> 3/11 Purple Badlands , will not show,
> 7 showed in a couple days , 1 showed after 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


None of mine have showed. They are around 1 month I believe and a few have been in flower at least 4 days, those few are just starting to form preflowers now. 

My Sundance Kid didn't have the greatest M/F ratio. Got 3 ladies, 7 guys and 1 hermie. CnC was better, 5 females to 6 males.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Good luck with this joke of thread I wont be posting shit in here anymore. I cant stand most of ya.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 27, 2018)

Feijao said:


> I ordered some more seeds this weekend. Can anyone tell me if @Gu~ still emails the prepaid shipping label for cash payments? Have waited a couple of days but nothing yet...


I just did cash the other day, and I sent it myself. It was the first time I did cash, so i may have missed the prepaid shipping label.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 27, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> None of mine have showed. They are around 1 month I believe and a few have been in flower at least 4 days, those few are just starting to form preflowers now.
> 
> My Sundance Kid didn't have the greatest M/F ratio. Got 3 ladies, 7 guys and 1 hermie. CnC was better, 5 females to 6 males.



I got some Sundance kid growing. 4 plants, three of them look identical, stem rubs are different on them. One of them is half the size of the others. Tiny little thing, she grows wider then she does tall. I'm thinking it's more indica looking. Maybe more sunset sherbert leaning?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I don’t think you can go wrong with either. I had three phenotypes of SDK, two were wonderful. The third was good smoke, but a pain to trim. Sundance Kid #1 is my current favorite smoke.View attachment 4156698View attachment 4156700
> It has a super strong lemon cleaner/ sweet candy scent. The flavor absolutely costs your mouth and the high is all smiles.
> 
> Jelly Pie also had three wonderful phenotypes. JP #1 and #2 were Grape Pie dominant, with #2 having some slight Stardawg funk. JP #1 was pure Chem goodness, my current bedtime smoke.
> ...


I see a seed! Save the seed! Maybe it is just the lighting but center nug down towards the bottom of it. Plant looks amazing. Surprised the strong purple one leans so strong chem smell. Structure is definitely improved tenfold.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I see a seed! Save the seed! Maybe it is just the lighting but center nug down towards the bottom of it. Plant looks amazing. Surprised the strong purple one leans so strong chem smell. Structure is definitely improved tenfold.


It turned out wonderful, chronic halitosis stench. You may be seeing the bud I pollinated. I’ll have to look, but I think I ended up with 70ish seeds. The crazy thing about the seeds from this plant is the size. They are the largest I’ve ever seen.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

Butch Cassidy is giving off heavy black pepper and burned gunpowder smells when jostled or moved or maybe all the time.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

Anyone that's grown SDK or CnC, did you experience any hermies right off the bat?

I had one SDK throwing balls and pistols right off the bat, with the 3 females that I got still showing all pistols.
However I just checked my five CnC and found 2 looking to be herming. Checked every branch on both plants and there 3 branches on one with a fat sack on each and 2 branches on the other with the same.

I'd like to believe that it's just strange growth, one actually looks like it has a pistol coming out of the top but I'm thinking that's probably because there's a female preflower behind the sack. I appreciate any replies.


----------



## Doc13 (Jun 27, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone that's grown SDK or CnC, did you experience any hermies right off the bat?
> 
> I had one SDK throwing balls and pistols right off the bat, with the 3 females that I got still showing all pistols.
> However I just checked my five CnC and found 2 looking to be herming. Checked every branch on both plants and there 3 branches on one with a fat sack on each and 2 branches on the other with the same.
> ...


I'm sure you have considered it but if it's even a slight possibility, I would make sure there are no light leaks/anomalies (Long ago, I had a very slight reflection of a reflection of light causing issues.) Multiple plants/strains herming could be an outside influence.

That would drive me crazy, good luck!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 27, 2018)

99*F and 75* dew point and the wind just makes it hotter. Two shower day today.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I see a seed! Save the seed! Maybe it is just the lighting but center nug down towards the bottom of it. Plant looks amazing. Surprised the strong purple one leans so strong chem smell. Structure is definitely improved tenfold.





LubdaNugs said:


> It turned out wonderful, chronic halitosis stench. You may be seeing the bud I pollinated. I’ll have to look, but I think I ended up with 70ish seeds. The crazy thing about the seeds from this plant is the size. They are the largest I’ve ever seen.


I found about a dozen beans in one of two of the Jelly Pies. I consider them fems, and might use them for backups. After a few weeks, I really prefer the smoke of the CnC to the JP.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 27, 2018)

Damn widow went off again?? Over a few mouse jokes?? I thought the jokes were kind of cute and low key and he freaks out about how much time members have posted here and 90% of us suck and the world is going to end and he's gonna go read books in a bank vault and be the sole survivor.

You need to smoke more of what you grow, widow. You sound like an angry 22 year old. I probably been posting here since you were 11...just kiddin! Don't bite my head off 

Seriously tho, you first freaked out that the LVTK sucked and died and were all pissed off about it. Then a mole/mouse trampled them all down. Like instead of one small mammal, you had a small stampede in your garden. Then a few jokes were made about it and you totally lost it and acted like Cartman and told us that you were "goin home" and not coming back again.

We like you widow plz come back. Learn to take a few jokes and post a picture of a mouse sniffing a seedling or a mole with glasses stepping on a pot leaf. All will be forgiven


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> I'm sure you have considered it but if it's even a slight possibility, I would make sure there are no light leaks/anomalies (Long ago, I had a very slight reflection of a reflection of light causing issues.) Multiple plants/strains herming could be an outside influence.
> 
> That would drive me crazy, good luck!


Yeah it's a sore sight for the eyes, that's for sure! 
A possible light leak is all I can think of as far as my own doings. Besides that I was thinking maybe it's the cookies in the genes, I've heard that it isn't uncommon for cookie strains to hermie. 
Tomorrow I'll close myself inside of the tent and check for light leaks. 
I did have light leaks in there before these plants even went in, had a previous plant herm on me and sure enough I had a few very dim light leaks. I covered them up though, checked after and no more leaks, that was a few weeks ago and nothing has changed with the setup since then but I'll check again tomorrow during lights out.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 27, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Damn widow went off again?? Over a few mouse jokes?? I thought the jokes were kind of cute and low key and he freaks out about how much time members have posted here and 90% of us suck and the world is going to end and he's gonna go read books in a bank vault and be the sole survivor.
> 
> You need to smoke more of what you grow, widow. You sound like an angry 22 year old. I probably been posting here since you were 11...just kiddin! Don't bite my head off
> 
> ...


It gets real in the GPS thread


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> I'm sure you have considered it but if it's even a slight possibility, I would make sure there are no light leaks/anomalies (Long ago, I had a very slight reflection of a reflection of light causing issues.) Multiple plants/strains herming could be an outside influence.
> 
> That would drive me crazy, good luck!


Ahhh it just hit me.
About a week ago I added a 4 inch inline intake because temps were getting up a bit high.
I have a couple small bends in the duct but it's only a couple feet of duct, as for the fan, not sure how easily indirect light in a mediocrely lit area could get through a running inline, but if it could get through my guess is the couple small direction changes in the duct won't hide whatever light is getting through.
The 3 plants that have hermied though are ones that are near that duct.

I'll climb in there tomorrow and we'll see. I should have bought longer piece of duct so I could do a loop to be sure no light gets through.


----------



## Vegetabilly (Jun 27, 2018)

Greenpoint and cult classics both did right by me prompt customer service replaced my seeds that had low germ rates righteous move by both outfits


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2018)

Vegetabilly said:


> Greenpoint and cult classics both did right by me prompt customer service replaced my seeds that had low germ rates righteous move by both outfits


How did you contact cult classics? 
Gu gave me their email but they never replied. 
I recently made a claim with seedfulfillment and we'll see how that goes...


----------



## Vegetabilly (Jun 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How did you contact cult classics?
> Gu gave me their email but they never replied.
> I recently made a claim with seedfulfillment and we'll see how that goes...


That is how I got hold of them, seed fulfillment.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Damn widow went off again?? Over a few mouse jokes?? I thought the jokes were kind of cute and low key and he freaks out about how much time members have posted here and 90% of us suck and the world is going to end and he's gonna go read books in a bank vault and be the sole survivor.
> 
> You need to smoke more of what you grow, widow. You sound like an angry 22 year old. I probably been posting here since you were 11...just kiddin! Don't bite my head off
> 
> ...


I thought widow was a girl, in the Greenpoint forums there username is Samantha so I figured it was a girl. I wondered why y'all were being so mean to her cuz usually guys are nice to girls online and shit.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jun 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I thought widow was a girl, in the Greenpoint forums there username is Samantha so I figured it was a girl. I wondered why y'all were being so mean to her cuz usually guys are nice to girls online and shit.


I have no input on the widow debacle but guys are nice to girls online? What are they going to do for me being nice to them via the web? Maybe jump thru my screen and blow me?


----------



## Swampjack (Jun 27, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Ahhh it just hit me.
> About a week ago I added a 4 inch inline intake because temps were getting up a bit high.
> I have a couple small bends in the duct but it's only a couple feet of duct, as for the fan, not sure how easily indirect light in a mediocrely lit area could get through a running inline, but if it could get through my guess is the couple small direction changes in the duct won't hide whatever light is getting through.
> The 3 plants that have hermied though are ones that are near that duct.
> ...


Use flat black paint on inside of duct. Cuts down reflections.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Use flat black paint on inside of duct. Cuts down reflections.


Thanks for the tip, never thought of that!


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 27, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I thought widow was a girl, in the Greenpoint forums there username is Samantha so I figured it was a girl. I wondered why y'all were being so mean to her cuz usually guys are nice to girls online and shit.


I assumed "he". The thing is, does it matter what sex widow is? Most of us were just joking about the mouse issue and widow took it wayyyy too hard and went a bit overboard. All she/he had to do was laugh about it and post a mouse pic or something. Why get all bent out of shape and do a Cartman? 

Sometimes you just have to find the funny in a pot forum. Most of us are high and are just joking around. Sometimes it gets serious, but not enough where people should lose it. I shouldn't really be the one to talk tho cause I've had my moments too. It happens to most of us


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2018)

@NugHeuser, I'm just thinking out loud here but could that be an ovule and not an actual "ball"? I keep going back to your pic and trying to focus with my tired baked eyes and I still cant tell for certain.

I did have a Bandit Breath do something similar. I was 100% positive I had a male. I put him off to the side and 2 wks later it looked just like your pic. Sometimes they can be tricksy little fuckers.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> @NugHeuser, I'm just thinking out loud here but could that be an ovule and not an actual "ball"? I keep going back to your pick and trying to focus with my tired baked eyes and I still cant tell for certain.
> 
> I did have a Bandit Breath do something similar. I was 100% positive I had a male. I put him off to the side and 2 wks later it looked just like your pic. Sometimes they can be tricksy little fuckers.


I agree, it can get pretty tricky. Sometimes early on they just throw out some weird growth. 
I haven't killed the two cnc, but will be watching them very closely.

The good news is my beast of a CnC isn't one of the plants in question, is the biggest and has the most advanced bud growth thus far at day 8. I did notice some of the CnC also starting to already form trichomes. I'm happy when I see that at day 15 let alone day 8 
None the less the situation has got me a bit worrisome


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I assumed "he". The thing is, does it matter what sex widow is? Most of us were just joking about the mouse issue and widow took it wayyyy too hard and went a bit overboard. All she/he had to do was laugh about it and post a mouse pic or something. Why get all bent out of shape and do a Cartman?
> 
> Sometimes you just have to find the funny in a pot forum. Most of us are high and are just joking around. Sometimes it gets serious, but not enough where people should lose it. I shouldn't really be the one to talk tho cause I've had my moments too. It happens to most of us


Not to stir the pot but maybe whyte should top blaming breeders with multiple angry posts claiming their work is "garbage". Other growers have tried to give him sound advice...which just further bruised his ego and caused even more childish outbursts.
I mean jesuz...how fragile does ones ego have to be to go from blasting breeders to blaming a poor little mouse.

Its not like we all haven't experienced the same issues with damping off, drowning seeds, over watering...just basic human error at one time or another. Shit happens. We learn and move on. *shrugs*
​But I suppose if ya take this route cant continually demand replacement packs.


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 27, 2018)

3/4 Dreamcatchers above dirt after 24 hour soak in distilled water, another 48 in paper towel with distilled water and have been in dirt for around 30 hours now. I started a journal on GPS to let people follow. Most if not all info will be posted in that thread. 

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/cannabis-grow-journals/dreamcatcher-grow/ Link to journal for those interested. Will update with pictures as I see fit, nothing great to see from seeds poking out of soil for right now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2018)

Enough of this






Well I'm definitely gonna pop 3-5 of these CnC as soon as I got room because this non side growth girl is smoking. She isn't the cookie leaner I was think because she smells just like menthol diesel fruity sweetness. Should be killer


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not to stir the pot but maybe whyte should top blaming breeders with multiple angry posts claiming their work is "garbage". Other growers have tried to give him sound advice...which just further bruised his ego and caused even more childish outbursts.
> I mean jesuz...how fragile does ones ego have to be to go from blasting breeders to blaming a poor little mouse.
> 
> Its not like we all haven't experienced the same issues with damping off, drowning seeds, over watering...just basic human error at one time or another. Shit happens. We learn and move on. *shrugs*
> ​But I suppose if ya take this route cant continually demand replacement packs.


I should of been locked up for war crimes against cannabis for how many clones and seeds I killed in the beginning. Some of them weren't even my own plants. It happens to us all


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 27, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I should of been locked up for war crimes against cannabis for how many clones and seeds I killed in the beginning. Some of them weren't even my own plants. It happens to us all


LOL, I haven't killed anyone else's plants...yet. But I did just lose a whole tray of 72 cuttings. Not a single one rooted. Lost Goji, Time Bandit, Copper Chem, Blue Petrol, Chem D x SSDD and one of my 3Chems. The 3 Chems hurt the most. I got a little overconfident in my cloning abilities and threw them into bloom before their cuttings had rooted.
I may have to attempt a reveg for a couple of them.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 27, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Thanks for the tip, never thought of that!


yep a 90 elbow painted black should stop light. I think its just the cookie in them tho


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s the longest anyone has waited for a plant to show sex?
> 3/11 Purple Badlands , will not show,
> 7 showed in a couple days , 1 showed after 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


Some plants will never show in veg, I had a bunch of Bodega that never preflowered in veg and they were in there a few months. It's actually something I look for in choosing a male.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 27, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum is happy 
 
Little Bodega replacement trying to catch up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I should of been locked up for war crimes against cannabis for how many clones and seeds I killed in the beginning. Some of them weren't even my own plants. It happens to us all


Fuck I still do it now it's not just the beginning lol


----------



## growslut (Jun 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Bodega Bubblegum is happyView attachment 4157088
> View attachment 4157090
> Little Bodega replacement trying to catch up.View attachment 4157089


wow! those looking outstanding!

yours are a bit bigger than my biggest. Mine are about 6 1/2 feet tall now in 35gal containers, and I'm getting a little worried about the size being too huge. They have a 54' tomato cage around each one, and have already outgrown them. I thought I would use bamboo stakes for support later in flower, but the plants are already wider than the pots.

Great job again! How do you plan to support those monsters? and yours are super bushy, do you keep topping during these summer months of veg?


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, I haven't killed anyone else's plants...yet. But I did just lose a whole tray of 72 cuttings. Not a single one rooted. Lost Goji, Time Bandit, Copper Chem, Blue Petrol, Chem D x SSDD and one of my 3Chems. The 3 Chems hurt the most. I got a little overconfident in my cloning abilities and threw them into bloom before their cuttings had rooted.
> I may have to attempt a reveg for a couple of them.


When I was in college a friend of mine had let me take care of one of his grow houses for two weeks while he was on vacation. Needless to say it was too much responsibility for me at the time, and I killed at least two trays full of vegging plants in one of the rooms. I felt really bad and tried my best, but crap happens.


----------



## klx (Jun 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> It's actually something I look for in choosing a male.


Why's that then?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 28, 2018)

Pebble Pushers are liking their new home. I will leave these untopped, but I will lollipop them before they go into flowering. They are currently on a 18/6 light schedule.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Some plants will never show in veg, I had a bunch of Bodega that never preflowered in veg and they were in there a few months. It's actually something I look for in choosing a male.


@3 weeks I put them under 12/12 to sex
After I get my info, they go back to veg
7/8 males have a new home, killed the other one , 3 are still under 12/12 in my flower room , no pistils no balls.
16 or 17 days now .


Edit .... just checked again, Another male. 
9/11 males , 2 unknown 
Glad I got another pack. 
(I’m not complaining, just posting data, luck of the draw)


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 28, 2018)

growslut said:


> wow! those looking outstanding!
> 
> yours are a bit bigger than my biggest. Mine are about 6 1/2 feet tall now in 35gal containers, and I'm getting a little worried about the size being too huge. They have a 54' tomato cage around each one, and have already outgrown them. I thought I would use bamboo stakes for support later in flower, but the plants are already wider than the pots.
> 
> Great job again! How do you plan to support those monsters? and yours are super bushy, do you keep topping during these summer months of veg?



Yah, those are 30g pots and I know they wont do it but it looks like at some point the whole pot will tip over. LOL! I blame the success on living soil, dry organics and blumats. They are in full Sacramento Valley sun which has has a lot of 90+ degree days. They are loving it.

My plan is that I do not have a plan. I never thought they would do this and I have not run the Bodega's before. I'll likely drive t-posts and pull trellising. I used 5' welded wire around the bases last year and you can see that just won't even get close to flying this year. They'll laugh at that short border wall.

As far as cleaning them up that happens this weekend. They starting their transition as our days are getting shorter now so I will clean off the bottoms and do a bit of defoliation. I don't imagine topping at all. I have not touched these one single time. I already have so many clones but I suppose more cannot hurt. Especially since this is still a pheno hunt.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Some plants will never show in veg, I had a bunch of Bodega that never preflowered in veg and they were in there a few months. It's actually something I look for in choosing a male.


My Bodegas were hydroponics moms before I put them into soil. They were in my tent for a couple of months and never preflowered. I had them in 12/12 for just over 2 weeks before they [mostly] all sexed and I still had three that I was unsure about. Two went into the garbage can and one went into the veggie garden in between two males. It is short, funky, seeded, and starting this weird re-veg thing. I remember when I was first sexing them I thought most were males as they did weird stuff but in the end I only had a couple of males out of 13 seeds.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Yah, those are 30g pots and I know they wont do it but it looks like at some point the whole pot will tip over. LOL! I blame the success on living soil, dry organics and blumats. They are in full Sacramento Valley sun which has has a lot of 90+ degree days. They are loving it.
> 
> My plan is that I do not have a plan. I never thought they would do this and I have not run the Bodega's before. I'll likely drive t-posts and pull trellising. I used 5' welded wire around the bases last year and you can see that just won't even get close to flying this year. They'll laugh at that short border wall.
> 
> As far as cleaning them up that happens this weekend. They starting their transition as our days are getting shorter now so I will clean off the bottoms and do a bit of defoliation. I don't imagine topping at all. I have not touched these one single time. I already have so many clones but I suppose more cannot hurt. Especially since this is still a pheno hunt.


You could get some chain link fence and make new cages around them, cut a couple arm holes for working , or a doggie door to crawl into. Lol. 
Looking good, I miss living in a place where I can have a good OD crop, I get 16+ hours of sun all summer, season is over when we get to 12/12 . Going to run a few autos next summer, and a ton of old beans for a hash crop.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 28, 2018)

Getting the girls wrapped up and ready for the big growth spurt, looks like the GP strains are gonna need it.
The LVTK a bit stouter frame work...


----------



## growslut (Jun 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Yah, those are 30g pots and I know they wont do it but it looks like at some point the whole pot will tip over. LOL! I blame the success on living soil, dry organics and blumats. They are in full Sacramento Valley sun which has has a lot of 90+ degree days. They are loving it.
> 
> My plan is that I do not have a plan. I never thought they would do this and I have not run the Bodega's before. I'll likely drive t-posts and pull trellising. I used 5' welded wire around the bases last year and you can see that just won't even get close to flying this year. They'll laugh at that short border wall.
> 
> As far as cleaning them up that happens this weekend. They starting their transition as our days are getting shorter now so I will clean off the bottoms and do a bit of defoliation. I don't imagine topping at all. I have not touched these one single time. I already have so many clones but I suppose more cannot hurt. Especially since this is still a pheno hunt.


Awesome. I don't have a plan either and might have to copycat your t-drive support. Look forward to following your grow this season!


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Ahhh it just hit me.
> About a week ago I added a 4 inch inline intake because temps were getting up a bit high.
> I have a couple small bends in the duct but it's only a couple feet of duct, as for the fan, not sure how easily indirect light in a mediocrely lit area could get through a running inline, but if it could get through my guess is the couple small direction changes in the duct won't hide whatever light is getting through.
> The 3 plants that have hermied though are ones that are near that duct.
> ...


I use this 

https://www.amazon.com/All-Filters-CP-6005-Cut-Carbon-Purifiers/dp/B000U204W2/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1530199182&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=carbon+air+filter+cut+t+ofit

to block light, it works great with 2 layers. not too restrictive on air flow.

then you can have as short of a run as you need.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Enough of this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plant, looks great. It's got that nice frost curl.


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2018)

Slight glitch in the matrix sorry folks it’s back


----------



## genuity (Jun 28, 2018)

Now the show go's on..

Sure had people in they feelings..


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 28, 2018)

Tagged at the top...fancy


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 28, 2018)

Thank you to all our loyal customers for helping get this fixed. Seriously. Thanks for making the extra thread and bringing it up and everything. I believe it helped it get done faster.

Thank You


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Thank you to all our loyal customers for helping get this fixed. Seriously. Thanks for making the extra thread and bringing it up and everything. I believe it helped it get done faster.
> 
> Thank You


No problem. I assume packs of GPS rolling papers are on the way, amirite?


----------



## SB85 (Jun 28, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Thank you to all our loyal customers for helping get this fixed. Seriously. Thanks for making the extra thread and bringing it up and everything. I believe it helped it get done faster.
> 
> Thank You




Do you guys plan on adding more payment options in the future?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

SB85 said:


> Do you guys plan on adding more payment options in the future?


what would you like to see?


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Thank you to all our loyal customers for helping get this fixed. Seriously. Thanks for making the extra thread and bringing it up and everything. I believe it helped it get done faster.
> 
> Thank You


----------



## Thegermling (Jun 28, 2018)

sunni said:


> Slight glitch in the matrix sorry folks it’s back


Thanks neo!


----------



## SB85 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> what would you like to see?



Debit would be cool if that's possible


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> what would you like to see?


I can send a video of me doing the truffle shuffle...that should be worth a pack at least.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I can send a video of me doing the truffle shuffle...that should be worth a pack at least.


only if you write #greenpointseeds on your stomach and take a video for the public


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> only if you write #greenpointseeds on your stomach and take a video for the public


Jeesh that's really putting my self out there, might have to go for two packs!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 28, 2018)

GPS got stickied.... Awesome


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

SB85 said:


> Debit would be cool if that's possible


Debit is accepted. Just having a little issue with Visa based cards at the moment. 

Coinbase is a great app for bitcoin. And that really is the easiest and most secure transaction.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Jun 28, 2018)

@Gu. I've seen a couple of issues with pics being used, maybe issue nuggets or free pack for pics used. I would like to see a gift for reaching new nugget tiers. Wink wink ..bout to hit silver.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> @Gu. I've seen a couple of issues with pics being used, maybe issue nuggets or free pack for pics used. I would like to see a gift for reaching new nugget tiers. Wink wink ..bout to hit silver.


I try to give credit where it's due. Often with a link to their IG or rollitup account. Most of the pictures on the website are from my trip to Puerto Rico to photograph with Sackmastaflex


----------



## SB85 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Debit is accepted. Just having a little issue with Visa based cards at the moment.
> 
> Coinbase is a great app for bitcoin. And that really is the easiest and most secure transaction.



Ahh, so Mastercard and others are good? the problem is just with Visa.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

SB85 said:


> Ahh, so Mastercard and others are good? the problem is just with Visa.


correct.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> correct.


Does it sound like something that will be resolved or did visa just make international transactions impossible?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

Visa is very good about keeping banned industries from using their systems.

MC and Amex not so much.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I try to give credit where it's due. Often with a link to their IG or rollitup account. Most of the pictures on the website are from my trip to Puerto Rico to photograph with Sackmastaflex


If you all haven’t seen what sackmastaflex is doing with GP gear on IG you best check it. His chinook haze pics are stupid. I think he found a chinook haze black pheno that looks unreal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

I must check out this black cut of chinook


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

He just put in an order for all the new stuff.
I'll be making another trip out with @Anthony.lorenz.photography when he is finished for new product photos.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 28, 2018)

klx said:


> Why's that then?


Through the years I have found that males that show sex early are weaker than 1s that don't show or take longer to show. My theory is that quicker 1s are getting that from the hemp, thats just my observation.


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 28, 2018)

I just received an order and mistakenly got cowboy kush when I ordered cowboy cookies. Maybe you need to change the name if mixups are happening. No way did I want the kush but really wanted the cowboy cookies for the next grow. I am so disappointed now . Gu can you help?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 28, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I just received an order and mistakenly got cowboy kush when I ordered cowboy cookies. Maybe you need to change the name if mixups are happening. No way did I want the kush but really wanted the cowboy cookies for the next grow. I am so disappointed now . Gu can you help?


keep it email me with the order number and a sentence or two and I'll get you sorted. I'll change the SKU now so they are in different boxes.


----------



## Noinch (Jun 28, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> If you all haven’t seen what sackmastaflex is doing with GP gear on IG you best check it. His chinook haze pics are stupid. I think he found a chinook haze black pheno that looks unreal.


Damn after checking that out I'm definitely chucking with this black chinook male. Going to be hitting another chinook, pig whistle and some apollo 11 x purple badlands


----------



## sdd420 (Jun 28, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I just received an order and mistakenly got cowboy kush when I ordered cowboy cookies. Maybe you need to change the name if mixups are happening. No way did I want the kush but really wanted the cowboy cookies for the next grow. I am so disappointed now . Gu can you help?


Thanks gu I just got an email that fixed all but the nuggets. Thanks so much for the quick response it means a lot to me and my next grow


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pushers are liking their new home. I will leave these untopped, but I will lollipop them before they go into flowering. They are currently on a 18/6 light schedule.View attachment 4157162View attachment 4157163 View attachment 4157164


I got two different phenos of pebble pusher. One looks sati dom and the other looks close to 50/50 hybrid. But both have amazing smells on stem rub. Both have great node spacing. One is on 3rd day of flower pit it in small. The other will be vegged out. What kindve scents are you getting from your p.p.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Through the years I have found that males that show sex early are weaker than 1s that don't show or take longer to show. My theory is that quicker 1s are getting that from the hemp, thats just my observation.


I agree 100% that's a trait I look for in a male if possible when I pollen chuck


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Visa is very good about keeping banned industries from using their systems.
> 
> MC and Amex not so much.


With legalization coming to Canada soon is it possible to find a Canadian processor that will work with you? I refuse to use stealofix again.

edit - a pic of the charges. you can see rbc credited them all back. just posting so people know i'm not lying. if anyone wants a pic of the entire online banking page let me know. i will just have to blank out so much that this was easier.

looked it up, 2nd turn seems to be some kind of auction website. thieving bastard isn't going to get whatever he won.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

Cookies N Chem
 

Blizzard Bush and Double Down from Eternal Cultivars. Its Pakistani chitral kush x irene x flo I think. 
 

Sundae Stallion
 

Pebble pusher Sati dom Looking.
 

LVTK


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

Texas Butter just stackn like crazy. Day 43 I think. Her side branching are just sagging from the weight. Her side branches are really big. But shouldn't say as far as they have. The nugs are extremely hard. I'm very impressed with this pheno. A full veg cycle this pheno would make huge weight. Marshmellowie funk. 
  

Pebble Pusher 50/50 looking so far. And the Chemtrail Cookie Breath. Is the other one. You can see the node spacing is so much closer than the ctcb. And the side branching is way more developed on the pebble pusher. Hoping its female. But so far he side branching, smell, node spacing, symmetry make it a good candidate for a male if it is. So either way so far it's a win win either way.


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

Two LVTK both sprouted same day..
same everything...The one is lagging behind but she looks healthy to me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> Two LVTK both sprouted same day..
> same everything...The one is lagging behind but she looks healthy to meView attachment 4157414


Both look nice n healthy but I'm diggin the leaves on that larger one.


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Both look nice n healthy but I'm diggin the leaves on that larger one.


Me too.. Hoping she gets that lemon pound cake smell


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Couple pics of Bandit Breath

 
 
Chopping in the next day or so.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 28, 2018)

Walked in my flower room and heard small voices saying help me,Istarted looking around and there was little midgets trapped in the calyxs on these girls.fat as shit.about a week and some change left on these


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Couple pics of Bandit Breath
> 
> Chopping in the next day or so.


how many bloom days?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> how many bloom days?


64 days for both


----------



## main cola (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 64 days for both


They look great..Taking them down soon?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Walked in my flower room and heard small voices saying help me,Istarted looking around and there was little midgets trapped in the calyxs on these girls.fat as shit.about a week and some change left on these
> View attachment 4157423
> 
> View attachment 4157424
> ...


Looks good! Strain?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Through the years I have found that males that show sex early are weaker than 1s that don't show or take longer to show. My theory is that quicker 1s are getting that from the hemp, thats just my observation.


My male already has open pollen sacs. I didn’t expect that for several more weeks. 
Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> They look great..Taking them down soon?


yep. pulling them out of the bloom room in about 5 minutes when I go down to my basement to shut everything down. Probably trim them up in the morning.

I'm gonna try and grab some pics of Tomahawk while I'm down there. I took a few pics this morning but one of the HPS was still on and they didn't come out very clear.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 28, 2018)

More boobies plz...thx


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice plant, looks great. It's got that nice frost curl.


I'm digging her. She has a unique smell to her heavy chem dog, just like the clone only I got from harbor side in Oakland back in 2009, but has a kushier smell kind of fruity. Can't wait to smoke her.

I'd recommend CnC for sure. Just pop 3-5 so you get a couple females and you'll get a keeper for sure.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 28, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Looks good! Strain?


Canaventure pure ghost OG


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I try to give credit where it's due. Often with a link to their IG or rollitup account. Most of the pictures on the website are from my trip to Puerto Rico to photograph with Sackmastaflex


Yes sir


Tangerine_ said:


> yep. pulling them out of the bloom room in about 5 minutes when I go down to my basement to shut everything down. Probably trim them up in the morning.
> 
> I'm gonna try and grab some pics of Tomahawk while I'm down there. I took a few pics this morning but one of the HPS was still on and they didn't come out very clear.


My friend just grabbed some tomahawk, are you liking so far?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Canaventure pure ghost OG


Beautiful run man. I love when stuff fades red red like that. Beautiful nugs. You trim by hand?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Beautiful run man. I love when stuff fades red red like that. Beautiful nugs. You trim by hand?


Yeah man,I cut nitrogen 2 weeks ago.low water temps and 68 degree air temp lights out cause thats purpling from P deficiency,I dont mind it cause that's the only issue they show.i have more than enough and the ph is in range they just do it from the cold root zone.
Calyxs get super fat and everything gets dense.i would rather have that than fluffy ass airy buds and pythium from warmer temps.
My gunslinger are fukin rediculous.i just let them lay where they are growing.giant ass colas all flopped over in the scrog lol.
One thing I noticed about running the ol chaps gear in dwc I have yet to find one that can support it's own weight from the colas.they just get fukin big.


Hard to see in this pic but they are all flopped over and lying down.baseball bat sized colas and still 2 weeks to go.also frost as shit all over


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

Yeah I love colors of cannabis. Black n reds are my favorite colors that come out. But I run a star pupil x lambs bread. That was down just down right beautiful colors.

   

My original early 90s urkle cut. We call it 90s purps. It turns solid black. This pheno anyway. But every seed we have ever popped is purple. My dad worked it for 7 years. Selecting and crossing it back to itself. And then to a Solid black GDP he found. That's where the black comes from I'd guess.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes sir
> 
> My friend just grabbed some tomahawk, are you liking so far?


Yep. So far so good. I'm not getting much odor from it yet but I expect that'll change as I get closer to the finish line. 

Not the greatest pic


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 28, 2018)

@Tangerine_ things are looking on-point!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. So far so good. I'm not getting much odor from it yet but I expect that'll change as I get closer to the finish line.
> 
> Not the greatest pic
> 
> View attachment 4157494


That looks good as funk. Kudos


----------



## tatonka (Jun 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. So far so good. I'm not getting much odor from it yet but I expect that'll change as I get closer to the finish line.
> 
> Not the greatest pic
> 
> View attachment 4157494


Man that is gorgeous.
5 out of 5 tomahawk plants that I popped were male. One I am going to collect pollen from looks like dad but smells like mom.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @Tangerine_ things are looking on-point!


Thank you. That's so nice to hear.

And DAMN. Looks like whoever tried to use your card was a greedy fucker. Nothing worse than thieving opportunistic leeches. Always looking to scam, steal, or just take advantage in any way possible. 

Sorry for the rant. I guess I'm still a little raw and pissed from a sleezeball caught trying to break open my sons gang box. Thankfully those Knaack boxes are tough as hell.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks good as funk. Kudos


Thanks man. I'm sure your friend will find a keeper or two in his pack.




tatonka said:


> Man that is gorgeous.
> 5 out of 5 tomahawk plants that I popped were male. One I am going to collect pollen from looks like dad but smells like mom.


Thanks! If this one smokes as good as it looks I'm going to hit it with some pollen from a really nice male I found in my pack of 3Chems.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 28, 2018)

Trying to figure what what to pop next between maverick, boomtown, and barnburner any suggestions?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Trying to figure what what to pop next between maverick, boomtown, and barnburner any suggestions?


I have only seen one barnburner run


----------



## Noinch (Jun 28, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Trying to figure what what to pop next between maverick, boomtown, and barnburner any suggestions?


Maverick just so somebody can finally post some pictures of it haha


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 28, 2018)

Weird seeded Bodega Bubblegum revegging for some reason.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 29, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Maverick just so somebody can finally post some pictures of it haha


Yea that’s why I was wondering I have copper chem and cookies and chem as well but I haven’t seen much on the other three so might start with one one of those...


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

So we're back up and running?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jun 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So we're back up and running?


if we wasnt this would be one hell of a joke.


----------



## dySSyd (Jun 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> what would you like to see?


Prepaid account credit option that would work similar to the nugget system, but allow for account top-up purchases. So I could buy $300 upfront that would be available in my account to use when I desire without any verification or MO delays. Purchase credit upfront, verify once, purchase many times. You could also just sell nuggets to credit the account.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jun 29, 2018)

Cookies N Chem


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 29, 2018)

dySSyd said:


> Prepaid account credit option that would work similar to the nugget system, but allow for account top-up purchases. So I could buy $300 upfront that would be available in my account to use when I desire without any verification or MO delays. Purchase credit upfront, verify once, purchase many times. You could also just sell nuggets to credit the account.


It would be nice to be able to cover shipping with nuggets as well. Even if it was 10 bucks of nuggets. Costs more than that to send 5 bucks with a tracking number.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 29, 2018)

damn my Jelly Pie female smells like freakin strawberry Jelly wtf is this madness!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> damn my Jelly Pie female smells like freakin strawberry Jelly wtf is this madness!


Hence the name...


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hence the name...


Ya its insane. No chem at all. Just fruit.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Visa is very good about keeping banned industries from using their systems.
> 
> MC and Amex not so much.


I can't buy without using visa...Every ones situations are different 
I almost would be happy to do a bank transfer paying the extra $ they charge you guys to do that providing there was some sort of free or extra seeds to make up for us covering the extra costs to you guys...just a thought


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Weird seeded Bodega Bubblegum revegging for some reason.View attachment 4157518 View attachment 4157520


Has it been outside for a while or did you put it out while in flower? The seeds will still ripen though, right?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya its insane. No chem at all. Just fruit.


Sounds amazing! 

I whipped up a couple of strawberry pies yesterday and the house still smells of sweet berries. I even picked em myself


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya its insane. No chem at all. Just fruit.


I like mine to favor the mother with just a hint of stardawg.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

LVTK #1 Getting close



#2


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sounds amazing!
> 
> I whipped up a couple of strawberry pies yesterday and the house still smells of sweet berries. I even picked em myself


That pie sounds amazing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> That pie sounds amazing


I wouldn't know, lol.
One was polished off while I was out with a friend and Mr Tang took the other one to work with him to share with the crew today.


Back to the kitchen I go...…


Edited to add. With the holiday coming I had plans of making a few more to take to camp. I picked two massive flats of berries. So its pies, jam and trim jail for me today.


@sourgummy it sounds like you have one that leans heavy toward the Cherry Pie. If you can, would you throw up some pics. I'm curious if there's any standout characteristics to look for.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Has it been outside for a while or did you put it out while in flower? The seeds will still ripen though, right?


I put it outside when I first sexed my pack back in March. She had not sexed so I stuck her in between two males. Once she showed I rubbed her on the two males and let her be. In theory she is probably done. I'm just waiting for the pods to begin to open and I will probably take her down and pull the seeds out. It is a Bodega Bubblegum x Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jun 29, 2018)

Just throwing this out there. Has anybody else had trouble getting there order from the Cannaventure drop on June 7th. Not used to having to wait over 3 weeks for a order.Greenpoint has contacted cannaventure but no reply. I hate doing business with people that don't communicate well.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just throwing this out there. Has anybody else had trouble getting there order from the Cannaventure drop on June 7th. Not used to having to wait over 3 weeks for a order.Greenpoint has contacted cannaventure but no reply. I hate doing business with people that don't communicate well.


Got mine inside of a week


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I like mine to favor the mother with just a hint of stardawg.


Ya I wouldn't complain if I got that one either haha.


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Both look nice n healthy but I'm diggin the leaves on that larger one.





Lurpin said:


> When I was in college a friend of mine had let me take care of one of his grow houses for two weeks while he was on vacation. Needless to say it was too much responsibility for me at the time, and I killed at least two trays full of vegging plants in one of the rooms. I felt really bad and tried my best, but crap happens.





greenpointseeds said:


> Thank you to all our loyal customers for helping get this fixed. Seriously. Thanks for making the extra thread and bringing it up and everything. I believe it helped it get done faster.
> 
> Thank You





Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1 Getting close
> View attachment 4157657
> View attachment 4157659
> 
> ...





Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1 Getting close
> View attachment 4157657
> View attachment 4157659
> 
> ...


Nice! Real nice!


----------



## main cola (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1 Getting close
> View attachment 4157657
> View attachment 4157659
> 
> ...


What smells are you getting off those girls?
They look delicious


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

main cola said:


> What smells are you getting off those girls?
> They look delicious


#1 smells like sweet pink lemonade. It almost reminds me of pink starburst candy. Sweet and tart at the same time.
#2 smells like buttery lemon cake. 
I hope they both retain those terps. Its a few days early but I might chop #1 down this weekend. I'm only seeing a few clearish trichs. The rest are nice and milky


----------



## main cola (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> #1 smells like sweet pink lemonade. It almost reminds me of pink starburst candy. Sweet and tart at the same time.
> #2 smells like buttery lemon cake.
> I hope they both retain those terps. Its a few days early but I might chop #1 down this weekend. I'm only seeing a few clearish trichs. The rest are nice and milky


Wow they both sound great.
I hope i can get one looking as good as yours


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

main cola said:


> Wow they both sound great.
> I hope i can get one looking as good as yours


You'll most likely find something nice. I only germ'd two seeds but there isn't a lot of variation that I can see.
But, I haven't smoked it yet and I don't recall reading any smoke reports. Everything I've seen so far has been related to terps only.
I'm hoping they live up to the "hype" as well.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1 Getting close
> View attachment 4157657
> View attachment 4157659
> 
> ...


DAMMMMM that's sexy!!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 29, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I put it outside when I first sexed my pack back in March. She had not sexed so I stuck her in between two males. Once she showed I rubbed her on the two males and let her be. In theory she is probably done. I'm just waiting for the pods to begin to open and I will probably take her down and pull the seeds out. It is a Bodega Bubblegum x Bodega Bubblegum


Those two males both exhibited different aromas. One was mildly astringent and the other one very sweet


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> #1 smells like sweet pink lemonade. It almost reminds me of pink starburst candy. Sweet and tart at the same time.
> #2 smells like buttery lemon cake.
> I hope they both retain those terps. Its a few days early but I might chop #1 down this weekend. I'm only seeing a few clearish trichs. The rest are nice and milky


I have a "Super Lemon Haze" from GreenHouse Seeds that has that "Buttery Lemon to a Vanilla" smell. If I remember, there was a dispute about the "Lemon Skunk" that Greenhouse bred the Silver Haze with, came from Vegas.


----------



## THT (Jun 29, 2018)

Bodega


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a "Super Lemon Haze" from GreenHouse Seeds that has that "Buttery Lemon to a Vanilla" smell. If I remember, there was a dispute about the "Lemon Skunk" that Greenhouse bred the Silver Haze with, came from Vegas.


I grew a SLH from GHS a couple seasons back, she smelled very buttery vanilla no lemon reminded me of creme soda. Absolutely love the buzz.


----------



## THT (Jun 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grew a SLH from GHS a couple seasons back, she smelled very buttery vanilla no lemon reminded me of creme soda. Absolutely love the buzz.


I also grew SLH from them in the past. Mine did come out lemony tho. Speaking of GHS, I selected a random seed this round and it was their Kalashnikova, quite a nice looking plant.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 29, 2018)

One of my Deputies kicking it outdoors. She's around five ft so far. Stem rub is funky sweet.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 29, 2018)

What to start next?


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

Jelly pie or Sundance kid but I'm biased.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jun 29, 2018)

My sidekick is leaning towards Tomahawk.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> What to start next?View attachment 4157775


3 of each.... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

I just dropped some magnum opus again. And have two of each tang pow#1 and tang pow x goji from a guy. Wink wink. They should go together well with the sundae stallion and the other pebble pusher. Hopefully get some good flavors from them all. I love stuffing cones with multiple strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks man. I'm sure your friend will find a keeper or two in his pack.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! If this one smokes as good as it looks I'm going to hit it with some pollen from a really nice male I found in my pack of 3Chems.


Did you find any keeper females in your 3chems pack. I have a pack I wanna pop.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> What to start next?View attachment 4157775


I vote for golden nugget. 
There aren't many reviews but it looks killer.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I vote for golden nugget.
> There aren't many reviews but it looks killer.


I second that sentiment. I havnt seen a single one. Im hunting for pics


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The Ganja Shaman (Golden Nugget)


Here was a pic of a Golden Nugget nug earlier in the thread


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 29, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Golden nugget is straight green apple , mangoes n a early morning punch in the face.
> View attachment 4090503
> 4 days hang dry, couldn' resist.
> Really glad I got to a friend who just happened to be flowering the last of her.
> ...


Here's another small Golden Nugget review


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 29, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I have recently added LEDs as a supplement to my HPS and the nugs have been absolute rocks.
> 
> ...


And another small Golden Nugget review


----------



## rikdabrick (Jun 29, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Why does thread attract a bunch of weirdos? Wtf.
> View attachment 4080594 View attachment 4080595 View attachment 4080596
> Golden nugget
> Purple outlaw
> Barn burner


With some Golden Nugget pics.

All right, I'm done. There may be more pics and reviews but have stuff to do


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> With some Golden Nugget pics.
> 
> All right, I'm done. There may be more pics and reviews but have stuff to do


I've got a pack of purple outlaw. 
Hmm...


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 29, 2018)

Got my packs of seeds. Thanks @Gu~ great customer service as always.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Haven't seen any macro shots on here for awhile. So how about some Texas Butter macroshots. Day 43 or 44 I cant remember. Quite a few amber and alot of milky already. But still a good bit of clears too. And she is stackn like crazy. I do some foxtailing from a tad too warm temps. It was over 100° real feel here today. I hit 91° in the tent. Turned off my deep n far red came back down to 86° so she will finish out without the reds. Still have 2700k and 3000k strips. This bud was an inch from the soil. Shes as big as a quarter. And hard as a rock. I pulled it bc the fans from it kept falling down in the soil. And getting nasty.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Texas Butter day 43 or 44.
    
  

Pebble pusher day 3 or 4 of flower


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Why not a few more its bud porn....


----------



## main cola (Jun 29, 2018)

The Tennessee Kush #2 is filling in nicely for me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did you find any keeper females in your 3chems pack. I have a pack I wanna pop.


They just went into bloom a couple wks ago. Its going to take a couple of runs to narrow it down.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 29, 2018)

10/11 Purple Badlands are males 
Its almost impressive. 

Hickok Haze @9days


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 10/11 Purple Badlands are males
> Its almost impressive.
> 
> Hickok Haze @9days View attachment 4158003


Fuck! 
I've got two packs of badlands...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 29, 2018)

LVTK being prissy around the Deputy...
I feel like a perv...I can't stop fingering and sniffing her...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck!
> I've got two packs of badlands...


I got another pack too, was thinking about popping them, or XBj16 or Black Afgani or TPR , (very impressed with 1/2 a pack of triple purple rhino)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not
> a few more its bud porn....
> View attachment 4157938 View attachment 4157942 View attachment 4157943 View attachment 4157945 View attachment 4157946 View attachment 4157947 View attachment 4157949 View attachment 4157952 View attachment 4157954


Thanks for the pics!
I'm going to flip my indoor crop July 1 (Sunday).

Texas Butter
Bodega Bubblegum
Purification (Cult Classics)
Pre-98 Bubba Kush (local)


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 29, 2018)

Both packs showed up today, tomahawk and doc holiday 11 seed in ea. Looking good so far


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> LVTK being prissy around the Deputy...View attachment 4158011
> I feel like a perv...I can't stop fingering and sniffing her...


I jus stuffed my LVTK in a 5gal rainscience bag. The way they are designed they are about equivalent to a 10-12 gallon hard plastic roughly. But anyway. She smells amazing. I'm banking shes a keeper as I already threw her in a ton of fresh soil. I dont think I'm gonna top her or anything. Her top structure remind me of older real deal sour d from the east coast. The plants where always tight knitted when looking down ontop of it. Like the leaves on the fans have a bowl shape kinda they are tight knitted. How did she smell in veg. Any nose to her jus smelling her. Without touching her? The one I have smells hardcore and it's only a few weeks old. As soon as you open the tent. The smell from jus her hits you. Shes growing very vigorous. Faster than most everything else.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

These are from the day before yesterday I believe. You can def tell shes a hybrid. But I'd say she leans a tad more to the indica side. The leaves are wider than the picture looks.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 30, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> With some Golden Nugget pics.
> 
> All right, I'm done. There may be more pics and reviews but have stuff to do


thanks for all those man, golden nugget might just be one of those totally under rated crosses. certainly frosty and you know its bringing the terps with that golden goat mother.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 30, 2018)

Jelly Pie 
strawberry jelly smell it’s amazing. A little complexity in there with very tiny bit of some great rotten fruit smell or slight sourness. It’s developing still but it’s all fruit basically. 
The clone once transplanted, filled the little cup with roots so fast it’s impressive. Smell is very very good. The clone also threw out two nodes of 3 shoots from those nodes. Most bottom node is 2 shoots. Interesting.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 30, 2018)

Copper chem. Feeding hard. Smelling sour and loving it. Going to be a frosty one.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jun 30, 2018)

All the "GP" strains are doing great. I can't say that for the S1's I planted. Can you say "roadside hemp"? lol


----------



## Cptn (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> #1 smells like sweet pink lemonade. It almost reminds me of pink starburst candy. Sweet and tart at the same time.
> #2 smells like buttery lemon cake.
> I hope they both retain those terps. Its a few days early but I might chop #1 down this weekend. I'm only seeing a few clearish trichs. The rest are nice and milky


Wow! They both sound like keepers 
Can't wait to hear about the effects. Great work Tangerine !


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

The Deputy starting to show a little pistil color.
 
Hoping to see some bulking up during this last half of flowering. 
This whole day counting thing is fairly new to me. I'm an outdoor grower and I just chop em when they look finished to me. 
I flipped to 12 hours on May 10th, on the 18th the Deputy showed first sign of pistils. So is she at 43 or 51 days by general standards?


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I flipped to 12 hours on May 10th, on the 18th the Deputy showed first sign of pistils. So is she at 43 or 51 days by general standards?


I hate to sound like such a newb...(I am to indoor).
So what's the general consensus on when to start day count?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Deputy starting to show a little pistil color.View attachment 4158155
> View attachment 4158158
> Hoping to see some bulking up during this last half of flowering.
> This whole day counting thing is fairly new to me. I'm an outdoor grower and I just chop em when they look finished to me.
> I flipped to 12 hours on May 10th, on the 18th the Deputy showed first sign of pistils. So is she at 43 or 51 days by general standards?


I'd call it 43. I'd also expect plenty more bulking to come, as you appear to have quite a while to go yet.
She is looking good.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Deputy starting to show a little pistil color.View attachment 4158155
> View attachment 4158158
> Hoping to see some bulking up during this last half of flowering.
> This whole day counting thing is fairly new to me. I'm an outdoor grower and I just chop em when they look finished to me.
> I flipped to 12 hours on May 10th, on the 18th the Deputy showed first sign of pistils. So is she at 43 or 51 days by general standards?


Most people count day 1 as soon as they flip to 12/12 but i would only use that as a guide to know when your plants are ready. I like to use a mix of trich inspection and the look of the plants to know when mine are done


----------



## macsnax (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I hate to sound like such a newb...(I am to indoor).
> So what's the general consensus on when to start day count?


I start counting when I see pistils on bud sites.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I start counting when I see pistils on bud sites.


Wouldn't that vary? 
Starting from the flip is more consistent.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I'd call it 43. I'd also expect plenty more bulking to come, as you appear to have quite a while to go yet.
> She is looking good.


Thx man...43 it is. This probably being a 10 week finisher she should look pretty hefty by then.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx man...43 it is. This probably being a 10 week finisher she should look pretty hefty by then.


I agree with Spud on finish time, using trichs and general appearance. Week numbers can be a guide, but if you try to go on just what the pack says, you may miss your best window.


----------



## sato108 (Jun 30, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> With some Golden Nugget pics.
> 
> All right, I'm done. There may be more pics and reviews but have stuff to do


Hahaha this helped me make up my mind. Just picked up a pack in the reverse auction for $24.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with Spud on finish time, using trichs and general appearance. Week numbers can be a guide, but if you try to go on just what the pack says, you may miss your best window.


Even trichs can be misleading. 
I've let a few plants go too long while waiting for amber and they lost most of their smell.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

Hey all...thx for your replies. I'm just trying to get on board with what I see here. I know there are 2 opinions on this subject, both work. I pretty much don't chop anything until it's swollen and cloudy. So maybe I'll put a double day count down come harvest. I'm really lovin this indoor thing, just gotta get used to smaller amounts.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I agree with Spud on finish time, using trichs and general appearance. Week numbers can be a guide, but if you try to go on just what the pack says, you may miss your best window.


I've yet to grow any strain that finished when advertised, even the few autos I've grown.
Here in NW Oregon things slow down quite a bit come Sept, Oct. Cool weather and lack of sunshine make for extended finish times.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 30, 2018)

You have more to gain from going long rather than cutting too soon


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Even trichs can be misleading.
> I've let a few plants go too long while waiting for amber and they lost most of their smell.


Glad I'm not the only one who has let them go a bit too long.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Even trichs can be misleading.
> I've let a few plants go too long while waiting for amber and they lost most of their smell.


Grown a few sativa doms in the GH that would take forever to show any cloudy trichs. I let this Mekong High go 13 weeks just trying to get some amber, this is what I got...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 30, 2018)

Dumb question here:
How do we know what level we are for Golden Nuggets? I've been buying quite a few packs and don't see anywhere on the GPS site that shows if I am Silver or Gold. I know somewhere in this 1118 page thread explains it, but I just don't have the time to re-read all those pages!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Dumb question here:
> How do we know what level we are for Golden Nuggets? I've been buying quite a few packs and don't see anywhere on the GPS site that shows if I am Silver or Gold. I know somewhere in this 1118 page thread explains it, but I just don't have the time to re-read all those pages!


Go to your dashboard. The info is at the bottom.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Dumb question here:
> How do we know what level we are for Golden Nuggets? I've been buying quite a few packs and don't see anywhere on the GPS site that shows if I am Silver or Gold. I know somewhere in this 1118 page thread explains it, but I just don't have the time to re-read all those pages!


Go to your account dashboard and it is displayed at the bottom.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wouldn't that vary?
> Starting from the flip is more consistent.


I guess so but, at the same time different plants will start to flower quicker or slower from the flip. My reasoning is if I start counting days the way I do, it seems more accurate of an actual flower time. Tom-A-toes, tom-a-toes, we all still have the same goal in mind.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 30, 2018)

Thanks Stool and Spondylo. I am Gold.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 30, 2018)

Visa cards are accepted again, for now.
Be safe. Use a prepaid.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Jelly Pie #5


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Grown a few sativa doms in the GH that would take forever to show any cloudy trichs. I let this Mekong High go 13 weeks just trying to get some amber, this is what I got...View attachment 4158203


The banana could be from going too long but reveg is a light interval thing.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Visa cards are accepted again, for now.
> Be safe. Use a prepaid.


Walmart prepaid. Cost me 3 bucks to fill it. I have nvr had one single cc problem. Walmart charges 0.17 cents usd for international purchase. So add 50 cents extra. I have placed all but 3 orders by cc. Sometimes the cash is king option is worth the 5% extra off.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

I go two different ways when flowering. If I veg out till they show sex, full out pistils. I start my count at the first 12/12 cycle. Day one. If I put them in before sex. Like the one pebble pusher and chemtrail cookie breath. I'll start count at first sign of pistils. Just my two cents.. means nodda I grow low shelf mids. The very few people that are super close to me in life that know I grow. We call my grow area Grand Newbie Station. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Walmart prepaid. Cost me 3 bucks to fill it. I have nvr had one single cc problem. Walmart charges 0.17 cents usd for international purchase. So add 50 cents extra. I have placed all but 3 orders by cc. Sometimes the cash is king option is worth the 5% extra off.


I'm a gold member and every order was paid with cash. 
If it's less than $50 I just send it via regular mail. 
$50+ gets sent with a tracking number.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Sometimes the auction makes me chuckle. 

Who in their right mind would pay $135 for a tester???


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jun 30, 2018)

* *
*CLICK THE IMAGE ABOVE TO TAKE YOU THERE*
*Reverse Auctions This Weekend*
6 Strains Total Each Day
*4 Regular
1 Discontinued
1 Tester*

All Packs Start @$150 & Drop Every So Often

_If you find a pack you want that's out of your price range,_
_then just wait awhile until they drop._

It's A Free For All ! ! !

First Come, First Served ! ! !

      ​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Looks like the weekend auction is ramping up!
In an effort to control impulsive behavior, I've limited myself to one transaction at a time.

And since I've already got an order on hold (cash), I'll just wait for the 4th.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sometimes the auction makes me chuckle.
> 
> Who in their right mind would pay $135 for a tester???


I have definitely quit doing any auctions at all after the recent change in how it works. I think I have bothered to look maybe twice since the change. This is a big change from looking at it constantly for no reason at all most of the time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Someone who is very familiar with genetics and/or breeder will pay that and then some. The going price for most F1 hybrids is 150-200 and people pay that all day long at every seedbank out there. Not to say its right or wrong. It is what it is.


With regards to when the count starts for 12/12?
From clone? The day you flip.
From seed? Way too many variables for any kind of conclusive answer.


----------



## Lurpin (Jun 30, 2018)

What's going on with the lupine lime? Who's got a pack of those

No one has posted any music in this thread in maybe 100 pages or so.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Someone who is very familiar with genetics and/or breeder will pay that and then some. The going price for most F1 hybrids is 150-200 and people pay that all day long at every seedbank out there. Not to say its right or wrong. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> With regards to when the count starts for 12/12?
> ...


Usually I take clones from the flower cycle, bc I've found they root alot faster than a vegging clone. My Texas butter is from clone. I vegged a mom out. For awhile. She had pistils already. So the first night cycle was day 1 for me. Both the pebble pusher and chemtrail cookie breath are seed plant. They were like 2 weeks old in veg when I flipped them. Neither has showed sex yet. But have been in the flower tent for 4 days I think. But I wont start count till it shows sex. But it's usually only a few days difference. Sometimes some are stubborn and take a min to show signs of flowering. I dont think either way is wrong. All up to how you grow. And what best suites you.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's going on with the lupine lime? Who's got a pack of those
> 
> No one has posted any music in this thread in maybe 100 pages or so.


Don't think they're getting shipped until sometime in July.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's going on with the lupine lime? Who's got a pack of those


It’s untested.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Someone who is very familiar with genetics and/or breeder will pay that and then some. The going price for most F1 hybrids is 150-200 and people pay that all day long at every seedbank out there. Not to say its right or wrong. It is what it is.
> 
> 
> With regards to when the count starts for 12/12?
> ...


The genetics are unknown, hence the name "tester". 

Once upon a time, a breeder sold a lot of S1's... 
(We already know how this story ends.)


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s untested.




Within seconds of each other,you posted in here and the GPS thread on the rag.

Did Gu~ rip you off,skeet on your ice cream,slap the meatshank to your ole lady????


Dude what is it with you???


Why don't you start up your own shit and do things the way you see fit.TEST every thing ya wanna test.Toss up a website for everyone to buy from......then some miserable fuck can whine and bitch about you.

You make yourself look fuckin jelly as hell dude.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's going on with the lupine lime? Who's got a pack of those


If that's the cherry bomb from bomb seeds it should be good. That's actually one of the mothers I lost in the flood. A cherry bomb from them. Smelled like candied cherries. I loved it. I bought two 5 packs. Only popped one pack to find her. I crossed it to master kush, and called it cherry master. After the old video poker machines. They were called that. If @Gu~ found a nice cherry pheno ig probably will go great with stardawg. I'm definitely interested in it. Cherry is one my favs. I'd like to him cross some relentless genetics frosted cherry cookies to his stardawg. But I'll end up with both it and the peacemaker


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The genetics are unknown, hence the name "tester".
> 
> Once upon a time, a breeder sold a lot of S1's...
> (We already know how this story ends.)


My reply *wasn't *exclusive to GPS?
And "tester" =/= "unknown." 

I buy many packs based off genetic make-up only. Lots of growers do, especially if they have experience growing said genetics.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My male already has open pollen sacs. I didn’t expect that for several more weeks.
> Is that a bad thing?


I haven't noticed any difference in potency of males by how fast they flower. I know a few breeders who say they like males that hold their spunk. I had a c99 years back that flowered super fast and he bred really good. I look for males that don't preflower but then flower quick, but thats because I'm always trying to lower the days of flower in the cross


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I start counting when I see pistils on bud sites.


This is the correct way to start flowering days. By doing this the plant has transitioned into flower and should be done by the day breeder put on label. 
If you go by 12/12 flip as start then plant won't be actually flowering for 10 or so days. so if breeder says done in 65 days you have to go 75.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 30, 2018)

On a random note. I've come to the conclusion that my 5 bulb t8 sucks balls  I've been using it since 04 but I am getting mad stretch and no side branching on my Gmo x dawg. I put them in mom room under the 600w mh. Maybe I will throw some led tubes in it IDK


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My reply *wasn't *exclusive to GPS?
> And "tester" =/= "unknown.
> 
> I buy many packs based off genetic make-up only. Lots of growers do, especially if they have experience growing said genetics.


Yep, tester == unknown. 
You may be familiar with two strains but there's no way to know exactly what the combination will produce. 
Negative traits could also be exposed. 

Unless I missed something, Gu hasn't really told us much about his process for creating seeds for the retail market. 
That's totally understandable, and could even be considered a trade secret, but people tend to make assumptions when information is scarce. 

Has he even grown any of the new strains? 
I assume not since there aren't any bud pics -- but I could be wrong.

Mrs. Stool says I'm wrong a lot...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, tester == unknown.
> You may be familiar with two strains but there's no way to know exactly what the combination will produce.
> Negative traits could also be exposed.
> 
> ...


According to mrs. Widow I'm always wrong even if no is around to even here me. I'm still wrong. But she has that little patch that says I'm wrong. So I'm fine with being wrong. Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, tester == unknown.
> You may be familiar with two strains but there's no way to know exactly what the combination will produce.
> Negative traits could also be exposed.
> 
> ...


What? I guess maybe "unknown" to someone new to growing but I know if I grow say, fc GSC x Stardawg (regardless if its JJs or Gus) what to expect from the offspring. The same can be said for just about any proven male x to real deal Holyfield cuts. (another reason people should read descriptions carefully but I wont go into that)
Plus, this is all part of pheno hunting through F1s. Its about variation. You "may" occasionally come across two alleles that don't pair well but IME, its rare and often subjective.

There are few "breeders" that actually show their testing or selection process. But I could name countless that announce drops with 20 different strains 3 times a yr with nothing more than a few professionally photographed bud shots.
Not to mention all "pre-release" sales that sell out almost immediately based on exactly what I've posted....familiarity with genetics used as well as breeder credibility.
At the end of the day, we're all testers....whether anyone wants to admit that or not.


----------



## 2easy (Jun 30, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I haven't noticed any difference in potency of males by how fast they flower. I know a few breeders who say they like males that hold their spunk. I had a c99 years back that flowered super fast and he bred really good. I look for males that don't preflower but then flower quick, but thats because I'm always trying to lower the days of flower in the cross


yeah the whole male plants that flower early get that from hemp and will be weak is a very old outdated idea and is really just rediculous if you think about it. 

many would consider a female who flowers quickly a positive trait. does that mean that it comes at the cost of potency. not in my experience. why would males be any different?


----------



## 2easy (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What? I guess maybe "unknown" to someone new to growing but I know if I grow say, fc GSC x Stardawg (regardless if its JJs or Gus) what to expect from the offspring. The same can be said for just about any proven male x to real deal Holyfield cuts. (another reason people should read descriptions carefully but I wont go into that)
> Plus, this is all part of pheno hunting through F1s. Its about variation. You "may" occasionally come across two alleles that don't pair well but IME, its rare and often subjective.
> 
> There are few "breeders" that actually show their testing or selection process. But I could name countless that announce drops with 20 different strains 3 times a yr with nothing more than a few professionally photographed bud shots.
> ...


you go look around the seed vendors these days and you will see many of them dont even have a single photo. it doesnt instil trust in me. like did you even grow them out yourself at least?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

2easy said:


> you go look around the seed vendors these days and you will see many of them dont even have a single photo. it doesnt instil trust in me. like did you even grow them out yourself at least?


And most are on IG so even if folks did grow them out good luck finding them. IGs search function sucks donkey balls!

I consider research just another part of growing but its a huge time suck.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And most are on IG so even if folks did grow them out good luck finding them. IGs search function sucks donkey balls!
> 
> I consider research just another part of growing but its a huge time suck.


I actually have no trouble finding breeders or grow pictures on instagram. Quicker and more efficient than the forums here, imo.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I actually have no trouble finding breeders or grow pictures on instagram. Quicker and more efficient than the forums here, imo.


breeders? yes. if I stick to their pages and vendors
strain info? not always

#girlscoutcookies #weddingcake


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 30, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Damn after checking that out I'm definitely chucking with this black chinook male. Going to be hitting another chinook, pig whistle and some apollo 11 x purple badlands
> 
> View attachment 4157367


Dang I had a black female, she was VERY chem tasting after a couple month cure there’s a slight berry smell when you open the jars.. oddly it’s too sleepy for me.. I seeded one limb with nyc SD..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I actually have no trouble finding breeders or grow pictures on instagram. Quicker and more efficient than the forums here, imo.


If you are on a mobile device, running the app, but their website is bullshit. IG on a desktop computer using a regular browser is donkey balls.

Here is some GPS OBS, CnC, Blizzard Bush and Shoreline Genetics’ Sour Glue, just starting to stretch. Grown in an unholy combination of different media on a single dripper system, deal with it, lol.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> breeders? yes. if I stick to their pages and vendors
> strain info? not always
> 
> #girlscoutcookies #weddingcake


I get what you are saying, but it really depends what you are looking for and expecting to find. Hashtags aren't meant to describe anything, they just get you there. If I search a hashtag, and then scroll all of the posts containing that, then read the captions/comments often times posted with the photos... well there is quite a bit of info found in a short amount of time. That is all I am saying.


----------



## klx (Jun 30, 2018)

Since when has Day 1 = first sign of pistils been a thing?

Edit> ...for indoor?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I get what you are saying, but it really depends what you are looking for and expecting to find. Hashtags aren't meant to describe anything, they just get you there. If I search a hashtag, and then scroll all of the posts containing that, then read the captions/comments often times posted with the photos... well there is quite a bit of info found in a short amount of time. That is all I am saying.


No I get what you're saying. I use IG for keeping up to date on up coming drops, new projects in the works, etc. I'm just partial to the forums (breedbay was always good for solid info)

And I also like growing F1s and will pay the going cost if its something I want and they're genetics I've grown more than once.
Damn....
Its like its against the rules not to debate every statement in this thread, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *If you are on a mobile device, running the app, but their website is bullshit. IG on a desktop computer using a regular browser is donkey balls.*
> 
> Here is some GPS OBS, CnC, Blizzard Bush and Shoreline Genetics’ Sour Glue, just starting to stretch. Grown in an unholy combination of different media on a single dripper system, deal with it, lol.
> View attachment 4158392


I probably should've clarified that because IG is a mobile app after all and I'm almost always on a laptop.

Those plants look lush and healthy!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No I get what you're saying. I use IG for keeping up to date on up coming drops, new projects in the works, etc. I'm just partial to the forums (breedbay was always good for solid info)
> 
> And I also like growing F1s and will pay the going cost if its something I want and they're genetics I've grown more than once.
> Damn....
> Its like its against the rules not to debate every statement in this thread, lol


Lol, I hope you don't think I am trying to debate with you, Tang. We all have our own way of doing things. I was just sharing my .02. Friendly discussion.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Since when has Day 1 = first sign of pistils been a thing?
> 
> Edit> ...for indoor?



that's not the way i do it either.

i count from day of flip of the lights.

but i do look at the trichs under a usb scope also.


----------



## klx (Jun 30, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> that's not the way i do it either.
> 
> i count from day of flip of the lights.
> 
> but i do look at the trichs under a usb scope also.


Same, for harvest, I like a good 25% amber through the scope. And I guess people can call Day 1 whatever they want but the industry standard is Day 1 of 12/12 that's the only way there can be consistency when describing and approximate flowering time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Lol, I hope you don't think I am trying to debate with you, Tang. We all have our own way of doing things. I was just sharing my .02. Friendly discussion.


Nah...its all good. I knew what I meant. 

But I'll admit, sometimes I do anticipate a pile on because so much gets lost in translation. 

This thread can be fickle. One day its daisies and love songs  
And the next its "EAD and DIAF you M'fkers"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What? I guess maybe "unknown" to someone new to growing but I know if I grow say, fc GSC x Stardawg (regardless if its JJs or Gus) what to expect from the offspring. The same can be said for just about any proven male x to real deal Holyfield cuts. (another reason people should read descriptions carefully but I wont go into that)
> Plus, this is all part of pheno hunting through F1s. Its about variation. You "may" occasionally come across two alleles that don't pair well but IME, its rare and often subjective.
> 
> There are few "breeders" that actually show their testing or selection process. But I could name countless that announce drops with 20 different strains 3 times a yr with nothing more than a few professionally photographed bud shots.
> ...


Why do breeders even use testers? 
If what you say is true, they have no purpose because it's impossible to fail the "test". 

It feels like you are trying to defend your buying decisions, which is unnecessary. 
What you do with your money is your business. 

New product testing is Gu's responsibility. 
I'm willing to help, but there's no way in hell I would pay for the privilege of doing his job for him. 

Hell, I wouldn't even pay shipping for testers...


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> On a random note. I've come to the conclusion that my 5 bulb t8 sucks balls  I've been using it since 04 but I am getting mad stretch and no side branching on my Gmo x dawg. I put them in mom room under the 600w mh. Maybe I will throw some led tubes in it IDK


I'm sure you know what you're doing. But if just incase alot of people dont know. But floro bulbs do change spectrum and wattage as they age and with use. Might jus need new bulbs man. Or maybe just a different spectrum possibly. Idk what you have now. I'm sure they are for veg. But if they are older ones. Maybe try replacing the bulbs. I work for a sign company. We work with alot of floros. After 12 months of use. A F96t12/DL/HO bulb. Just a regular daylight 8 foot bulb. Lost 12 watts and was 6500k new. Was only putting out 4700k. And the par mapping went down 17% and that's 12 hours a day for every day for 12 months. That's a big difference with 5 bulbs. If they are older. But T5s and T8s are no exception to it either. Good luck.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> If you are on a mobile device, running the app, but their website is bullshit. IG on a desktop computer using a regular browser is donkey balls.
> 
> Here is some GPS OBS, CnC, Blizzard Bush and Shoreline Genetics’ Sour Glue, just starting to stretch. Grown in an unholy combination of different media on a single dripper system, deal with it, lol.
> View attachment 4158392


Nice and lush... lookn tip top


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 its throwing some nice side branching. Nice stretch so far. And the smell omg the smell. Smell like str8 fruit loops cereal. Super fruity smelling. I'm pretty stoked about the structure n smell so far. Male or female. Either way I'm stoked. It looks pretty close 50/50 hybrid. Maybe jus a tad indica dom.
 

Pebble Pusher #1 still in veg. Most def sati dom. Completely different smell on stem run. She smells very good as well. But it does have a bit of chemical cleaner smell to it. The structure is pretty decent. The lower node side branching has almost grown up to the top node already.
 

Sundae Stallion slow vegger but it has a great smell as well. Really sweet fruit n funk. But the structure on it is the best of the 3 so far. I forgot to take a pic of it on its side. And Blizzard Bush is in the cup clear in the back and clear on the right. 


Cookies n Chem


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

Ok so I did an actual count today. The Texas Butter is on day 46 today. Light came on at 5:05pm for the start of day 46 light cycle. She is stackn very nicely. Like I said before I do have some foxtailing going on. But idc it's all personal and what's not is made into oil anyway. But anyway. With a full veg cycle and decent size plant, this pheno would yield tremendously. I have few clones already rooted and vegging now. Lookn forward to see how she yields with a nice veg cycle. She smells plain n simple fucking amazing. The marshmallow is getting stronger n stronger. I could smell it today just in the room with the tent zipped up. She does have a chem smell coming out. It smells like new tire rubber. Not alot. Bc the marshmellow takes over. But new tire smell is what comes to mind. The buds are rock solid. I mean solid. And the frost is starting to set in. If she gets a good coat of frosting in the next 24ish days. Then she will def be a looker. The calyxes are huge and she hasn't even started to swell yet. The bud structure before the foxtailing (my fault, heat) was very nice. It's still nice. But before they were all nice xmas tree shaped. Very large for OG cut. But not to awful big. Bag appeal should be nice. Hopefully get some color with the flush. But if not still be nice. She will make them 1 bud sacks. I give credit to the genetics, but I think my samsungs help bring the weight. With the far reds and deep reds. I think maybe I got lucky with the way the spectrum mixes from the 4 different light spectrums. 3000k, 2700k, 680nm far red, and 660nm deep red. Its def been bringin the nugs.


----------



## klx (Jun 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ok so I did an actual count today. The Texas Butter is on day 46 today. Light came on at 5:05pm for the start of day 46 light cycle. She is stackn very nicely. Like I said before I do have some foxtailing going on. But idc it's all personal and what's not is made into oil anyway. But anyway. With a full veg cycle and decent size plant, this pheno would yield tremendously. I have few clones already rooted and vegging now. Lookn forward to see how she yields with a nice veg cycle. She smells plain n simple fucking amazing. The marshmallow is getting stronger n stronger. I could smell it today just in the room with the tent zipped up. She does have a chem smell coming out. It smells like new tire rubber. Not alot. Bc the marshmellow takes over. But new tire smell is what comes to mind. The buds are rock solid. I mean solid. And the frost is starting to set in. If she gets a good coat of frosting in the next 24ish days. Then she will def be a looker. The calyxes are huge and she hasn't even started to swell yet. The bud structure before the foxtailing (my fault, heat) was very nice. It's still nice. But before they were all nice xmas tree shaped. Very large for OG cut. But not to awful big. Bag appeal should be nice. Hopefully get some color with the flush. But if not still be nice. She will make them 1 bud sacks. I give credit to the genetics, but I think my samsungs help bring the weight. With the far reds and deep reds. I think maybe I got lucky with the way the spectrum mixes from the 4 different light spectrums. 3000k, 2700k, 680nm far red, and 660nm deep red. Its def been bringin the nugs.
> 
> View attachment 4158464 View attachment 4158463 View attachment 4158462


Is it possible to get a full plant pic?


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Is it possible to get a full plant pic?


Yeah I'll go back out to the tent here in a bit and snap a few.

Edit: I meant to do that the other day. I seen you asked and I forgot. I always smoke before I mess with them. And well I forget stuff. Lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why do breeders even use testers?
> If what you say is true, they have no purpose because it's impossible to fail the "test".
> 
> It feels like you are trying to defend your buying decisions, which is unnecessary.
> ...


What breeders are you referring to because every breeders does things a little different. At the end of the day, all we have is their word.
And no, I'm definitely not defending my buying purchases. Not sure how you even arrived at that. Kinda weird actually.
Nor do I monitor what other people buy or how much they spend, but I _do_ understand why many are willing to buy certain tester packs over a random auction pack because its cheaper and that certainly doesn't make them "an idiot". Some proven genetics are highly sought after. Others...not so much.​That is the entire point you're missing and I'm not sure how else I can articulate it.


*shrugs*


----------



## webby420 (Jun 30, 2018)

Here’s one of my 3 Copper chems at day 52. This one like to stretch in veg. Smells so lemony.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 1, 2018)

SUNDAY REVERSE AUCTION LINEUP
 
_(click banner above to take you there)_​


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 1, 2018)

Close look at seeds show uniform size and maturity from greenpoint unlike the other guy who's seeds are not sealed View attachment 4158577


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 1, 2018)

Close look at seeds show uniform size and maturity from greenpoint unlike the other guy who's seeds are not sealed View attachment 4158578


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nah...its all good. I knew what I meant.
> 
> But I'll admit, sometimes I do anticipate a pile on because so much gets lost in translation.
> 
> ...


I need to proof read more. 
I meant to type "I knew what *you* meant"

Cold meds+Death Star+Star Dawg+no sleep = me typing faster than my brain can keep up


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2018)

Putting an order in to Mike at Peak Seeds BC for some very strong homogeneous IBLs. Whichever I select will be mated to my favorites from BOG and Bodhi but especially Greenpoint! I prefer to have hybreeds with 1 very stable parent. Have more than a dozen GPS strains to work with.

Can't nail the smell down on 2 Butch Cassidy chopped Friday. Maybe very sweet rich earth and yes, cookie dough! Test vaping a bud that had been about ripped off the plant before being chopped. A bit of a cantaloupe maybe and very sweet but sour exhale. 

Instant relaxation and body presence or something. Strong. Dry mouth vaping means extreme desert mouth when smoked! Couchlock potential.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What breeders are you referring to because every breeders does things a little different. At the end of the day, all we have is their word.
> And no, I'm definitely not defending my buying purchases. Not sure how you even arrived at that. Kinda weird actually.
> Nor do I monitor what other people buy or how much they spend, but I _do_ understand why many are willing to buy certain tester packs over a random auction pack because its cheaper and that certainly doesn't make them "an idiot".
> Some proven genetics are highly sought after. Others...not so much.​That is the entire point you're missing and I'm not sure how else I can articulate it.
> ...


When did I call anyone "an idiot"? 
Reading comprehension is obviously not your forte... 

*shrugs*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 1, 2018)

Just put my 11 tomahawk seed into solo cups to germ.thank you greenpoint


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 1, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> View attachment 4158585 Close look at seeds show uniform size and maturity from greenpoint unlike the other guy who's seeds are not sealed View attachment 4158578


That's an interesting observation. I'm gonna pay more attention to the uniformity of my seeds now.

Edit: what dictates seed size? I've made some seeds and mine are pretty uniform, but they are all smaller in size. I made them from clones in Dixie cups. Could it be plant size plays a role in seed size?


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 1, 2018)

It's more of a quality control issue


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 1, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> View attachment 4158585 Close look at seeds show uniform size and maturity from greenpoint unlike the other guy who's seeds are not sealed View attachment 4158578


We do all we can to ensure you receive only the best seeds in Greenpoint packs by going through a *3-step sorting process*.

First, we run the seeds through and *air lift system* which _lifts and discards_ lighter immature seeds while keeping heavier and more mature seeds.

Then, the seeds are ran through a *size sorting sieve* which keeps larger and discards smaller seeds in the batch.

For the third and final step we do a *visual inspection* where we removed any discolored or misshapen seeds.
We strive for 100% germination and rarely have any issues.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 1, 2018)

This is why your seed was superior


----------



## mordynyc (Jul 1, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> Close look at seeds show uniform size and maturity from greenpoint unlike the other guy who's seeds are not sealed View attachment 4158577 View attachment 4158578


Loserschoice auto seeds have all been garbage never ordering from them again.
All my autos from dcse and fems from GPS sprout.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> We do all we can to ensure you receive only the best seeds in Greenpoint packs by going through a *3-step sorting process*.
> 
> First, we run the seeds through and *air lift system* which _lifts and discards_ lighter immature seeds while keeping heavier and more mature seeds.
> 
> ...


What happens with all the reject seeds?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 1, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What happens with all the reject seeds?


Thrown away. It feels weird. But I know it's the right thing.
I'd rather be out of stock for a few weeks than pass bunk seeds.

Because I replace faulty packs it's easier to just make sure everything is 100% before I send it off. Keeps the headaches away.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thrown away. It feels weird. But I know it's the right thing.
> I'd rather be out of stock for a few weeks than pass bunk seeds.
> 
> Because I replace faulty packs it's easier to just make sure everything is 100% before I send it off. Keeps the headaches away.


You are doing something right because I've only had 1 dud out of four packs (44 seeds).


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thrown away. It feels weird. But I know it's the right thing.
> I'd rather be out of stock for a few weeks than pass bunk seeds.
> 
> Because I replace faulty packs it's easier to just make sure everything is 100% before I send it off. Keeps the headaches away.





Gu~ said:


> Then, the seeds are ran through a *size sorting sieve* which keeps larger and discards smaller seeds in the batch.


Why would you discard smaller seeds if they are perfectly viable? Hopefully that is not really how it works...?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 1, 2018)

broke out the NIKON and took a few pictures of the CV pure Ghost before i chop them next week,I love this pheno,the smell is mixed between fruity jolly ranchers and a little musty sock smell.wouldnt hesitate to run anything from CV,Looking forward to popping 2 packs of the testers in the next couple days.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> broke out the NIKON and took a few pictures of the CV pure Ghost before i chop them next week,I love this pheno,the smell is mixed between fruity jolly ranchers and a little musty sock smell.wouldnt hesitate to run anything from CV,Looking forward to popping 2 packs of the testers in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice buds and photos ol chap.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Why would you discard smaller seeds if they are perfectly viable? Hopefully that is not really how it works...?


Really though. Since when was seed size determined to be a factor in if a seed was good or not? lol
Cheers


----------



## 2easy (Jul 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> broke out the NIKON and took a few pictures of the CV pure Ghost before i chop them next week,I love this pheno,the smell is mixed between fruity jolly ranchers and a little musty sock smell.wouldnt hesitate to run anything from CV,Looking forward to popping 2 packs of the testers in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you werent wrong she filled in quick


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Really though. Since when was seed size determined to be a factor in if a seed was good or not? lol
> Cheers


I don't know if it is or isn't.
I believe what @Gu~ is saying, and correct me if I'm in error [ like that could happen...ha ha ha etc ] is that appearances matter to some people; they freak a bit when they trade $$ and their seeds aren't robust looking when they arrive. Since he offers a happiness guarantee, it's just better to eliminate one avenue of complaint before it happens.

As for me, I always reach for the prettiest seed if not popping a whole pack. Maybe makes no difference, but as in most things, I tend to gravitate to the lookers.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't know if it is or isn't.
> I believe what @Gu~ is saying, and correct me if I'm in error [ like that could happen...ha ha ha etc ] is that appearances matter to some people; they freak a bit when they trade $$ and their seeds aren't robust looking when they arrive. Since he offers a happiness guarantee, it's just better to eliminate one avenue of complaint before it happens.
> 
> As for me, I always reach for the prettiest seed if not popping a whole pack. Maybe makes no difference, but as in most things, I tend to gravitate to the lookers.


Appearance absolutely matters with seeds. Do they appear mature? Do they appear proper shape? Other then that the only relevance is how long since those seeds were harvested and how were they stored? and of course the given,what made those seeds? 
This is the first I have ever seen seed size referenced for quality. 
Cheers


----------



## typoerror (Jul 1, 2018)

Snake oil day 43



Orange blossom special. This pheno smells amazing!



Some jarred up lucky charms that is just exquisite. I'm entering it into the pueblo super bud bowl this month. It's that good!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> broke out the NIKON and took a few pictures of the CV pure Ghost before i chop them next week,I love this pheno,the smell is mixed between fruity jolly ranchers and a little musty sock smell.wouldnt hesitate to run anything from CV,Looking forward to popping 2 packs of the testers in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning my man. Beautiful fade. Nice frost. She def filled in for ya. Very nice run.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Snake oil day 43
> View attachment 4158843
> View attachment 4158844
> 
> ...


Very nice. What kindve nose are you getting from the O.B.S. that pheno looks very close to the kne I just run. She was hardcore nectarine scents. Everyone loved it


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Snake oil day 43
> View attachment 4158843
> View attachment 4158844
> 
> ...


Makes me want to try the last five seeds of that Snake oil. Grower error lost the first half dozen...


----------



## Yodaweed (Jul 1, 2018)

Sky Warden has a very distinct look, easy to tell apart from my tangie plants i germed with this, very nice plant so far hoping it's a gal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Snake oil day 43
> View attachment 4158843
> View attachment 4158844
> 
> ...





Those guys and gals at the pueblo super bud bowl better ready themselves. Typo's bringing his A-game!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 1, 2018)

2 days short of 10 weeks and this plant wants to keep going. still almost no amber.













here is the whole plant. out of focus, but you get the idea 






also in the tent are some rainbow jones clones. nug below is a low branch i took last week. nice flowers and smells incredible in flower. berry lemon to the max! but once dried and cured it takes on more a floral taste which i don't really like. last run for this one. probably turn most of it into rosin.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 2, 2018)

Just soaked a pack of sundae stallion and pebble pusher.ill report back on germination rates etc...stay tuned


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just soaked a pack of sundae stallion and pebble pusher.ill report back on germination rates etc...stay tuned


I got a pack of each of those too. Post lots of pics!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 2, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Snake oil day 43
> View attachment 4158843
> View attachment 4158844
> 
> ...


Yummy whats the smell like on the lucky charms?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 2, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 2 days short of 10 weeks and this plant wants to keep going. still almost no amber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice... I've pushed a few sativa doms way past their predicted times with no amber showing.
Sorry if I missed it, what is the strain?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2018)

@Goats22. Just chopped two Butch Cassidy that went very fast from a couple amber trichs at 65 days to chopped with a lot at 67 days.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 2, 2018)

Gathered up some pieces of netting and got some support going for the girls last week. In another week or so I'll get another layer up as they grow into it. I need to get in there and do some thinning soon, they are really gonna thicken up quickly now.


----------



## Total Head (Jul 2, 2018)

So I ordered some gear on 4/20 on a whim. Grabbed some cackleberry, pig whistle, cookies and chem, some mimosa s1, and some lvtk fems from cannaventure. Used my debit card.

I popped 2 lvtk as soon as they arrived, they are in week 2 of flower now and they have grown well and they stink nice. Last week I planted 5 cackleberry and 2 mimosa. So far so good there, they are all vigorous.

No goofy CC charges so far but I was wondering what was the fuss people were kicking up about some S1s. This thread is way too long to go back and find it, but something was fucky with S1s and I was wondering if this would affect me.

What should I expect from the mimosa S1s?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2018)

Total Head said:


> So I ordered some gear on 4/20 on a whim. Grabbed some cackleberry, pig whistle, cookies and chem, some mimosa s1, and some lvtk fems from cannaventure. Used my debit card.
> 
> I popped 2 lvtk as soon as they arrived, they are in week 2 of flower now and they have grown well and they stink nice. Last week I planted 5 cackleberry and 2 mimosa. So far so good there, they are all vigorous.
> 
> ...


Expect males. 

All the S1s were shit.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Expect males.
> 
> All the S1s were shit.


Lol


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 2, 2018)

Total Head said:


> No goofy CC charges so far but I was wondering what was the fuss people were kicking up about some S1s. This thread is way too long to go back and find it, but something was fucky with S1s and I was wondering if this would affect me.
> 
> What should I expect from the mimosa S1s?


The S1's were no bueno, Gu has been making it right for folks, drop him a line with your order number and he should give you a couple options to make it right.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 2, 2018)

Total Head said:


> So I ordered some gear on 4/20 on a whim. Grabbed some cackleberry, pig whistle, cookies and chem, some mimosa s1, and some lvtk fems from cannaventure. Used my debit card.
> 
> I popped 2 lvtk as soon as they arrived, they are in week 2 of flower now and they have grown well and they stink nice. Last week I planted 5 cackleberry and 2 mimosa. So far so good there, they are all vigorous.
> 
> ...


I popped some for testing soil and they are for sure random bag seed of some sort. Toss the s1's get store credit if you haven't.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice... I've pushed a few sativa doms way past their predicted times with no amber showing.
> Sorry if I missed it, what is the strain?


sorry. cookies n chem!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Texas Butter lean wit me rock wit me....
@klx best full plant pic I could get. I only have a few feet to the the wall behind me. To get far away enough for a full pic at plant height. But before chop I'll have it in the house and will b able to get better pics.... the buds are super dense. And very heavy. No doubt in my mind I'll pull over 2-2.5 zips when finished.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Bud shots she is stackn super heavy. I cant wait to flower this after a full veg cycle in a 5gal radiclebag. I would like to see the resin content come out a little more. But just like any female its what's on the inside that counts. Lmfao jus kidden.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> @Goats22. Just chopped two Butch Cassidy that went very fast from a couple amber trichs at 65 days to chopped with a lot at 67 days.


i'll definitely be watching them closely over the next week


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 2, 2018)

my beautiful night rider is coming along nicely! Day 41 today, took somw pics yesterday, still just doesn’t do it justice.here’s a couple from a couple days ago... Gotta love that stardawg!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2018)

Night Rider and (K)Night Rider both are well enjoyed here but Gu~ prefers Night Rider.


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Texas Butter lean wit me rock wit me....
> @klx best full plant pic I could get. I only have a few feet to the the wall behind me. To get far away enough for a full pic at plant height. But before chop I'll have it in the house and will b able to get better pics.... the buds are super dense. And very heavy. No doubt in my mind I'll pull over 2-2.5 zips when finished.
> View attachment 4159052 View attachment 4159053 View attachment 4159054 View attachment 4159055 View attachment 4159056 View attachment 4159057 View attachment 4159058 View attachment 4159059


Thanks mate looks nice. They must be solid as a rock if u expecting 2oz from her. Fingers crossed! Cheers.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Expect males.
> 
> All the S1s were shit.


POPPED ONE OF WACH OF GG#4 and dos si dos s1 both


Chunky Stool said:


> Expect males.
> 
> All the S1s were shit.


Popped
One each of gg#4 s1 and dos si dos both are fem ale


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> POPPED ONE OF WACH OF GG#4 and dos si dos s1 both
> 
> 
> Popped
> One each of gg#4 s1 and dos si dos both are fem ale


I popped mimosa and dosidos and mimosa was 2 outta 3 males and dosidos was 2 outta 3 were males. I trashed them all. The females smelled like asshole on stem rub


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

klx said:


> Thanks mate looks nice. They must be solid as a rock if u expecting 2oz from her. Fingers crossed! Cheers.


Extremely solid. I am super impressed. I mean I think I have my light dialed in pretty good now. This is my 5th run with it. But genetics help tremendously. She is still packn it on.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> POPPED ONE OF WACH OF GG#4 and dos si dos s1 both
> 
> 
> Popped
> One each of gg#4 s1 and dos si dos both are fem ale


For now...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 just now starting to get some tips of sex parts. The stretch on her side branching is almost perfect. Stretched out and up getting light to them. Nice U shape.​


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like shes starting to frost up a little bit more. Still packin on the calyxes. Earlier pics were yesterday. These are from today.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> For now...


Did anyone get to the bottom of what exactly happened? So far the seeds I’ve popped are female healthy and vigorous in veg and look like over all good plants. Maybe the genetics are trash maybe it’s some heat don’t know unless you grow them out.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I popped mimosa and dosidos and mimosa was 2 outta 3 males and dosidos was 2 outta 3 were males. I trashed them all. The females smelled like asshole on stem rub


The gg4 doesn’t have a strong smell on stem rub but the dos si dos smells amazing really sweet chemmy kind of smell hard to describe. Itell be interesting to see what they turn out like. I don’t know if I’ll run any more of of the packs but I’ll give these two a shot for now


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The gg4 doesn’t have a strong smell on stem rub but the dos si dos smells amazing really sweet chemmy kind of smell hard to describe. Itell be interesting to see what they turn out like. I don’t know if I’ll run any more of of the packs but I’ll give these two a shot for now


If my females would've smelled good, I would've flowered them. When they were like two weeks old they had a decent smell kinda fruity. But then as they got older they turned to shit. They were healthy AF honestly. But got mostly males.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

@Kronickeeper 
The front are mimosa and dosidos this was right before they to shit. Started growing weird n shit. I was super stoked for mimosa bc I have some male mimosa pollen from a beast of structure. To make f2s.
   

My mimosa male


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Extremely solid. I am super impressed. I mean I think I have my light dialed in pretty good now. This is my 5th run with it. But genetics help tremendously. She is still packn it on.


I do zero veg SoGs (24 plants in a 3x3) and if I get 1 oz per plant of top shelf that is a keeper all day long. Will be interested in the final weight of yours for sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

klx said:


> I do zero veg SoGs (24 plants in a 3x3) and if I get 1 oz per plant of top shelf that is a keeper all day long. Will be interested in the final weight of yours for sure.


I'll def post it. Even the lowest bud on the plant is rock solid. I wish I could post a video. Anyone know how? I really dont wanna post it out somewhere else in public. To then share it here. Any other way?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

klx said:


> I do zero veg SoGs (24 plants in a 3x3) and if I get 1 oz per plant of top shelf that is a keeper all day long. Will be interested in the final weight of yours for sure.


What lighting are you running?


----------



## Canadain Closet Gardener (Jul 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I probably should've clarified that because IG is a mobile app after all and I'm almost always on a laptop.
> 
> Those plants look lush and healthy!


If you use Chrome get the add on Desktop for Instagram 
A little easier to navigate and you can upload pictures with it 
Cheers
CCG


----------



## tatonka (Jul 2, 2018)

Hickok Haze #4 this was put in flower  as a 12 inch plant
Second Round
Swelling up daily


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What lighting are you running?


6 x Vero 29C COBs per 3x3 tray. In summer I run them at about 400W and in winter 500W.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

klx said:


> 6 x Vero 29C COBs per 3x3 tray. In summer I run them at about 400W and in winter 500W.


Nice what size pots n media


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nice what size pots n media


2 inch pots, no medium. Lets not clog this thread, you can check my thread in my sig.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

This pebble pusher #2 has great branching so far. So I did a little light LSTing. A few more days and I'll know if its female or male. They look pointy to me. But some of them maybe new branching started.    

Pebble Pusher #1 still in veg. Has nice structure. Not as nice as #2 but still nice none the less. 

   

Transplanted Cookies n Chem to a 1gal transplanter. I love these things. I safety pin them to hold closed. Then if I decide to go bigger. Jus take the safety pins out. And unwrap it like a present. Right into a bigger pot.
 

Non GPS related. But I love this structure of side branching on this Bomb Popz from scifi genetics, its (Guava Chem. D x Creamsicle x Blue Steel)


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

klx said:


> 2 inch pots, no medium. Lets not clog this thread, you can check my thread in my sig.


No thanks


----------



## klx (Jul 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No thanks


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 3, 2018)

Wife just told me that according to instagram, there was a cannaventure restock yesterday but I didn't see anything here. Guess it's time to watch insta more closely if that's where this stuff is going to be announced now.


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm sure you know what you're doing. But if just incase alot of people dont know. But floro bulbs do change spectrum and wattage as they age and with use. Might jus need new bulbs man. Or maybe just a different spectrum possibly. Idk what you have now. I'm sure they are for veg. But if they are older ones. Maybe try replacing the bulbs. I work for a sign company. We work with alot of floros. After 12 months of use. A F96t12/DL/HO bulb. Just a regular daylight 8 foot bulb. Lost 12 watts and was 6500k new. Was only putting out 4700k. And the par mapping went down 17% and that's 12 hours a day for every day for 12 months. That's a big difference with 5 bulbs. If they are older. But T5s and T8s are no exception to it either. Good luck.


Some say mixing the spectrum of your T5s helps with stretch, I put 4 3000K in my 8 bulb light because I had some girls going long in flower room and needed to start flowering in veg tent, next bunch I decided to leave the 3000k bulbs in and see how they worked for veg, I didn't like the distant internodes and I switched them all out


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @Kronickeeper
> The front are mimosa and dosidos this was right before they to shit. Started growing weird n shit. I was super stoked for mimosa bc I have some male mimosa pollen from a beast of structure. To make f2s.
> View attachment 4159298 View attachment 4159299 View attachment 4159300
> 
> ...


Your mimosa look WAY diff then mine did, mine were sticks with a leaf here and there grew, straight up inches a day huge straw stems big around as your fingers, trashed the whole pack, GP treated me great on replacements


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Wife just told me that according to instagram, there was a cannaventure restock yesterday but I didn't see anything here. Guess it's time to watch insta more closely if that's where this stuff is going to be announced now.


You will get a notification email if you go to the GPS site and click on the to be notified when available icon
There's only 4 of each packs left.right now


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You will get a notification email if you go to the GPS site and click on the to be notified when available icon
> There's only 4 of each packs left.right now


Just picked up a pack of LA Affie for $29, I missed out on the first time....You?


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You will get a notification email if you go to the GPS site and click on the to be notified when available icon
> There's only 4 of each packs left.right now


I do get emails, didn't receive anything yesterday from greenpoint about it. Did get today's though. 

Ahh I see your talking about the notification for specfic restocks.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Expect males.
> 
> All the S1s were shit.


Just for shits and giggles I popped some Mimosa and Lemon tree S1 from the debacle.
I just wanted 1 fem of each to see what's up. Popped 2 seeds of Mimosa both were female kept stronger looking one for the tent. She's a little thing for sure....

No nanners yet


Decided to germ 3 of the Lemon Tree got 2 fems 1 male. Put one in the GH and 1 in the tent..

Both Lemon Trees are almost 3' tall and look identical... 
Needless to say I'll keep a close eye out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 3, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The gg4 doesn’t have a strong smell on stem rub but the dos si dos smells amazing really sweet chemmy kind of smell hard to describe. Itell be interesting to see what they turn out like. I don’t know if I’ll run any more of of the packs but I’ll give these two a shot for now


I have a straight road kill skunk from my mimosa soil tester seeds lol. Sits at 8 inches right now. The other 3 mimosas one has a skunk funk to it not much smell on last 2.

I won't be posting pics or anything as I don't like to bury others in their mistakes. I am sure Gu would like this whole thing to just disappear and here we are posting pics and talking about it just out of curiosity ;\


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have a straight road kill skunk from my mimosa soil tester seeds lol. Sits at 8 inches right now. The other 3 mimosas one has a skunk funk to it not much smell on last 2.
> 
> I won't be posting pics or anything as I don't like to bury others in their mistakes. I am sure Gu would like this whole thing to just disappear and here we are posting pics and talking about it just out of curiosity ;\


Good point.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have a straight road kill skunk from my mimosa soil tester seeds lol. Sits at 8 inches right now. The other 3 mimosas one has a skunk funk to it not much smell on last 2.
> 
> I won't be posting pics or anything as I don't like to bury others in their mistakes. I am sure Gu would like this whole thing to just disappear and here we are posting pics and talking about it just out of curiosity ;\


It's better to embrace mistakes as learning experiences.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What lighting are you running?





klx said:


> 6 x Vero 29C COBs per 3x3 tray. In summer I run them at about 400W and in winter 500W.





whytewidow said:


> Nice what size pots n media





klx said:


> 2 inch pots, no medium. Lets not clog this thread, you can check my thread in my sig.





whytewidow said:


> No thanks


Wow, 
If you didn’t look like a dick before , you sure do now. 

You really rased the bar for yourself.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wow,
> If you didn’t look like a dick before , you sure do now.
> 
> You really rased the bar for yourself.


He got whipped pretty hard before, now he's back even stronger.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have a straight road kill skunk from my mimosa soil tester seeds lol. Sits at 8 inches right now. The other 3 mimosas one has a skunk funk to it not much smell on last 2.
> 
> I won't be posting pics or anything as I don't like to bury others in their mistakes. I am sure Gu would like this whole thing to just disappear and here we are posting pics and talking about it just out of curiosity ;\


Everybody has been searching for the Roadkill Skunk. Hopefully it is chronic


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 3, 2018)

...but only I have the true roadkill skunk...muahahaha!


----------



## mordynyc (Jul 3, 2018)

FYI 
40% OFF EVERYTHING!
Use code "MURICA".
Break out the beers and bust into the Barbecue!

We're celebrating this beautiful country of ours with 40% OFF everything! Sale stars NOW!

Use discount code "MURICA" at checkout to get 40% off your entire purchase! Earn double gold nuggets with every purchase today and tomorrow.

Ends Wednesday, July 4th @ 11:59pm MST


----------



## nc208 (Jul 3, 2018)

Does anyone know what's up with the Stardawg Bx2? I never saw that tester get added up for sale like the others did.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

klx said:


> View attachment 4159381


Hahahaha I laughed so hard at this..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Your mimosa look WAY diff then mine did, mine were sticks with a leaf here and there grew, straight up inches a day huge straw stems big around as your fingers, trashed the whole pack, GP treated me great on replacements


Yeah they looked good for a little bit. They they got this strange smell. And started wilting like they setting in the dark for days. Turned pale white. I trashed them all. I still have half packs of dosidos and mimosa. GPS replaced all my stuff too. They did me right. Well I got nuggets as a refund.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wow,
> If you didn’t look like a dick before , you sure do now.
> 
> You really rased the bar for yourself.


Idc what you or anyone else thinks of me on here. I'm not here to make friends. That's what's wrong with this world. Everyone is worried about what everyone thinks of them. And I sure as shit could give two shits what you think or say.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not here to make friends.


Mission accomplished.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just for shits and giggles I popped some Mimosa and Lemon tree S1 from the debacle.
> I just wanted 1 fem of each to see what's up. Popped 2 seeds of Mimosa both were female kept stronger looking one for the tent. She's a little thing for sure....View attachment 4159472
> 
> No nanners yet
> ...


My hero. Growing out the lemon tree. I will be keeping a close eye on your posts. Even though my heart is already over those seeds I'm still curious.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idc what you or anyone else thinks of me on here. I'm not here to make friends. That's what's wrong with this world. Everyone is worried about what everyone thinks of them. And I sure as shit could give two shits what you think or say.


Dude...maybe you should start your own thread. You could actually interact with those that chose to. It seems to me you post an extreme amount of pics and posts on this thread and have the ability to kinda clog it up.
Dunno just a suggestion....oh wait you don't give 2 shits.
Nevermind


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 3, 2018)

*40% OFF SALE TODAY AND TOMORROW*
EARN DOUBLE GOLD NUGGETS
*INDEPENDENCE DAY SALE*



*http://seedbank.click/gps*​


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what's wrong with this world.


I strongly disagree.

Come over here lil fella.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 3, 2018)

Approximately day 10 for the Cookies n Chem and Sundance Kid.

So I ended up finding a couple very minut light leaks after having these plants start to hermie. Thankfully it's only these in the tent that have shown signs of herming. I covered the leaks and have been expecting every node of every plant and picking nanners and balls off. Really hoping they go back to all female flowers or I might have to toss them. 

I have 3 pheno's of SDK(3 plants total) an extremely short and squat pheno, stretchy and fairly bare, and stretchy with nice node spacing. 

5 females of the CnC. One real stretchy, a few in between on the smaller side, and one thats the first to start showing trich development and has a larger structure without sacrificing node spacing. I think this one will end up real pretty if I can avoid having to pitch it. Although if I do have to I was able to get a clone off it before it started to hermie. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 3, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Approximately day 10 for the Cookies n Chem and Sundance Kid.
> 
> So I ended up finding a couple very minut light leaks after having these plants start to hermie. Thankfully it's only these in the tent that have shown signs of herming. I covered the leaks and have been expecting every node of every plant and picking nanners and balls off. Really hoping they go back to all female flowers or I might have to toss them. View attachment 4159621
> 
> ...


Dude you described what I'm seeing in the SDK perfectly. I too have a very squat plant compared to its siblings, the other three I have are fairly similar. They have nice stretch. One has less leaves then the other three (not including shorty), and one has very indica looking leaves. The third I'm assuming is leaning to the stardawg, but correct me if I'm wrong. It has more sativa looking leaves, is has the best stretch and its stem rub is the strongest smelling. Still don't know which ones are Male and female yet. I'm looking for that sunset pheno.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 3, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Dude you described what I'm seeing in the SDK perfectly. I too have a very squat plant compared to its siblings, the other three I have are fairly similar. They have nice stretch. One has less leaves then the other three (not including shorty), and one has very indica looking leaves. The third I'm assuming is leaning to the stardawg, but correct me if I'm wrong. It has more sativa looking leaves, is has the best stretch and its stem rub is the strongest smelling. Still don't know which ones are Male and female yet. I'm looking for that sunset pheno.


Sounds pretty similar to what I'm seeing with my SDK too. Sundance is the only GP strain I have going that isn't stretching like a mofo.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 3, 2018)

The two back plants are Texas Butter females and other two are Purple Badland females. Only one of each left to show with 11 PB and 5 TB to start with.

All 3 Bandit Breaths along with a Texas Butter are still in veg. 2 of 3 BB are female with one left to show. They will probably get another week or 2 veg. The BB are extremely slow growers, I'll probably put my last 6 BB seeds to the side for a while, considering I have another 8 packs or so of different GP gear to go through.  

Pebble Pusher's
My PP are pretty lanky and dont have much for side growth so far. Seeing other people's PP though I'm thinking that it's just because they are a little light deprived sitting at the edge of the T5. They'll have adequate light once I can get the 3 BB and TB out of veg. I'll probably transplant them to 1g pots tomorrow. Just topped a few lankier ones.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just picked up a pack of LA Affie for $29, I missed out on the first time....You?


I missed out with the first time a cash waiting to spend.. Just went in as my pay landed in the bank to buy both but they are sold out lol
It's all good there will be plenty more before I really need them I'm ok with that


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Dude...maybe you should start your own thread. You could actually interact with those that chose to. It seems to me you post an extreme amount of pics and posts on this thread and have the ability to kinda clog it up.
> Dunno just a suggestion....oh wait you don't give 2 shits.
> Nevermind


I thought he had done his last post ...well he said he had finished


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idc what you or anyone else thinks of me on here. I'm not here to make friends. That's what's wrong with this world. Everyone is worried about what everyone thinks of them. And I sure as shit could give two shits what you think or say.


Big difference between not caring what others think and not caring for others. Big difference between being genuinely a good person and being an a-moral sociopath too. Big difference in being a complete cynic and a compassionate human being. Big difference in being a narcissist and being an empath.

Clear difference in being a good man and a bad one as well.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 3, 2018)

All 22 seeds popped open and got tails in 24 hrs on sundae stallion and pebble pusher.put them in 1 inch of coco on top of roots organic soil.theyll be up in a couple days.ima root cuts on them and stick them in the flower room to sex than put the rooted cuts straight in dwc under cmh.should be a good show.


----------



## killakanna (Jul 3, 2018)

Hey Gu, I paid for tracking but didn't get it. Is everything okay with my order? Also if you havent shipped combine what I ordered today with it! adeel06 is my email


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 3, 2018)

killakanna said:


> Hey Gu, I paid for tracking but didn't get it. Is everything okay with my order? Also if you havent shipped combine what I ordered today with it! adeel06 is my email


Should email "[email protected]om" he will respond to you quicker there probably.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I strongly disagree.
> 
> Come over here lil fella.


Thanks for hugs lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Approximately day 10 for the Cookies n Chem and Sundance Kid.
> 
> So I ended up finding a couple very minut light leaks after having these plants start to hermie. Thankfully it's only these in the tent that have shown signs of herming. I covered the leaks and have been expecting every node of every plant and picking nanners and balls off. Really hoping they go back to all female flowers or I might have to toss them. View attachment 4159621
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful.


----------



## killakanna (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks! I cant wait to get to work with these bad boys! Have a Sour Diesel IBL and a Girl Scouts Cookie cut that will be making sweet love to Dreamcatcher, Dynamite Diesel and The Deputy.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Big difference between not caring what others think and not caring for others. Big difference between being genuinely a good person and being an a-moral sociopath too. Big difference in being a complete cynic and a compassionate human being. Big difference in being a narcissist and being an empath.
> 
> Clear difference in being a good man and a bad one as well.


You should take notes on what you post. Coming from all people on here. I've seen you go way below to dog someone. Not just on this thread but others. People blocked you for running your lips. I said no thanks. He answered the questions I asked. That was the end of it. I'm not interested in looking at his thread. If i pulling under a zip per plant then I would change what I was doing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## killakanna (Jul 3, 2018)

BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING. Any one try making any new breeds with some GSP stock? My GSC and Rez’s Sour Diesel IBL need some lovin and I was wondering what to start off with out of the 3? Which has the most stability out of dynamite diesel, dreamcaster and the deputy? Going to either have some really cool variants of diesel with a little chemdawg, some blueberry haze diesel chemdawg, blueberry haze cookies, sour cookies or strawberry diesel cookies )))


----------



## klx (Jul 3, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I am someone who wants to see things related greenpoint seeds in the greenpoint thread and not wade through the bullshit of politics that doesn't belong here.


Politics? What are you on about? We had been discussing his fantasy yield on a texas butter plant and he was rude for no reason at all so I replied to him. That would have been the end of it if you had stayed out of it. Thats a hint.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 3, 2018)

killakanna said:


> BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING. Any one try making any new breeds with some GSP stock? My GSC and Rez’s Sour Diesel IBL need some lovin and I was wondering what to start off with out of the 3? Which has the most stability out of dynamite diesel, dreamcaster and the deputy? Going to either have some really cool variants of diesel with a little chemdawg, some blueberry haze diesel chemdawg, blueberry haze cookies, sour cookies or strawberry diesel cookies )))


I am going to make a new strain called "Bubble Butt" (Bodega Bubblegum X Texas Butter).


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 3, 2018)

klx said:


> Politics? What are you on about? We had been discussing his fantasy yield on a texas butter plant and he was rude for no reason at all so I replied to him. That would have been the end of it if you had stayed out of it. Thats a hint.


I thought we had decided he was a she a few pages back but he/she has neither confirmed either way, but that is not the subject matter here. The fact the you started the juvenile name calling related to their political orientation("right" cunt), which was probably your retaliation related to a separate thread, is the only reason I responded. I'm just so damn sick of being bombarded with politics on both sides. I don't want to see this thread go down the rabbit hole.


----------



## klx (Jul 3, 2018)

killakanna said:


> BACK TO WHAT I WAS SAYING. Any one try making any new breeds with some GSP stock? My GSC and Rez’s Sour Diesel IBL need some lovin and I was wondering what to start off with out of the 3? Which has the most stability out of dynamite diesel, dreamcaster and the deputy? Going to either have some really cool variants of diesel with a little chemdawg, some blueberry haze diesel chemdawg, blueberry haze cookies, sour cookies or strawberry diesel cookies )))


Not sure out of those 3 but I got some Gunslinger specifically to use the best male with all my keeper mums.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 3, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I thought we had decided he was a she a few pages back but he/she has neither confirmed either way, but that is not the subject matter here. The fact the you started the juvenile name calling related to their political orientation("right" cunt), which was probably your retaliation related to a separate thread, is the only reason I responded. I'm just so damn sick of being bombarded with politics on both sides. I don't want to see this thread go down the rabbit hole.


You've misunderstood what "right cunt" means.


----------



## klx (Jul 3, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I thought we had decided he was a she a few pages back but he/she has neither confirmed either way, but that is not the subject matter here. The fact the you started the juvenile name calling related to their political orientation("right" cunt), which was probably your retaliation related to a separate thread, is the only reason I responded. I'm just so damn sick of being bombarded with politics on both sides. I don't want to see this thread go down the rabbit hole.


Ok I can see the confusion now. I think we just come from different parts of the world and we speak differently. That expression has nothing to do with left / right politics its just a way of emphasising what a massive dick he is. 

Lets just all agree that he is a tool and move on with our lives shall we?


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 3, 2018)

klx said:


> Ok I can see the confusion now. I think we just come from different parts of the world and we speak differently. That expression has nothing to do with left / right politics its just a way of emphasising what a massive dick he is.
> 
> Lets just all agree that he is a tool and move on with our lives shall we?


Misinterpretation...most definately and by all means yes let's please move on because this convo isn't gp related.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 3, 2018)

some cookies n chem lowers.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2018)

yo you got issues take the shit elsewhere, unless they are legit needed by the company , take it elsewhere , i aint got got time bullshit
and dont fuel the fire


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 3, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> some cookies n chem lowers.


That's a cool pic.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 3, 2018)

can someone make me feel better and confirm the top pic is a female lol, looking like 3 males and one female :/


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 3, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> View attachment 4159759 View attachment 4159760 can someone make me feel better and confirm the top pic is a female lol, looking like 3 males and one female :/


I only see males.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I only see males.


Jfc.... i thought the top one had the slender female preflower on the top. Guess ill chuckem all and start over. That was a short grow


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's a cool pic.


thanks! i love colas, but i also love lowers


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I only see males.


sadly, same


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 3, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Jfc.... i thought the top one had the slender female preflower on the top. Guess ill chuckem all and start over. That was a short grow


I'd give the first one another week before you do just to make sure...#2 all balls tho.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 3, 2018)

Have my doubts about 1 as well but what is another week in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 3, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Have my doubts about 1 as well but what is another week in the grand scheme of things.


Hell its actually better than nothing! My back ups are only a week through the ground. Thanks guys. Maybe ill get lucky.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

Oh my here comes the stardawg.... she will beautiful. Lime green calyxes covered in frost. With frost covered purple tented sugar leaves. Hats off @Gu~ shes already lookn beautiful and she ain't even ready. She is getting quite a few amber trichs tho. Shes only 49 days. Or 48. Either way. Shes really not even began to swell really. But she is packn the frost and calyxes on still. This nug is from the very bottom. The first two tiny branches they popped out jus shy of 12 days in flower. I jus didnt bother with removing them.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 3, 2018)

The last family pic  bottom right is the maybe possibly and might just flower the top right cookies for pollen


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2018)

The buds on my little CnC are starting to swell and are now very chem D looking. It has a nice sour, diesel, menthol, fruity sweetness to her, really complex combination of terps. She is also stacking up nicely.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Mission accomplished.


No offense whyte but that was funny


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No offense whyte but that was funny
> 
> View attachment 4159799


Must've missed it. Prob one of em I have blocked. Idc man. No offense taken.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 4, 2018)

SDK stardawg leaning pheno


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 4, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies
Had to Lst them cause they don't side branch at all.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> some cookies n chem lowers.


Whats the smell like man


----------



## 2easy (Jul 4, 2018)

california cannon stacks up very nicely, cant wait to see her in full bloom


----------



## killakanna (Jul 4, 2018)

what are your typical veg times for the stardawg crosses? How much does Stardawg stretch itself?


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> california cannon stacks up very nicely, cant wait to see her in full bloom
> 
> View attachment 4159839


I have one that is very branchy but doesnt stretch much. Still one of the best tasting OG's & bud in general I've ran especially out the vape. Im definitely keeping mine for awhile.

Blizzard Bush seems similar but less earthy tho I havent finished flowering yet have about 2-3wks left. Its a short pheno the others I had are crazy stretchy.

One grew into my light had to top & supercrop every day in flower so it seemed but it started to herm so had to scrap that pheno. Going to send another clone through soon enough.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am going to make a new strain called "Bubble Butt" (Bodega Bubblegum X Texas Butter).


i have already made it.... ass cheese x texas butter.

at least some want me to call it butter butt.

it's all good though...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

higher self said:


> I have one that is very branchy but doesnt stretch much. Still one of the best tasting OG's & bud in general I've ran especially out the vape. Im definitely keeping mine for awhile.
> 
> Blizzard Bush seems similar but less earthy tho I havent finished flowering yet have about 2-3wks left. Its a short pheno the others I had are crazy stretchy.
> 
> One grew into my light had to top & supercrop every day in flower so it seemed but it started to herm so had to scrap that pheno. Going to send another clone through soon enough.


The Blizzard Bush I'm running is in week two of 12/12 and is by far the least stretchy of the group. Of course she's in the left rear corner of the tent, too.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 4, 2018)

All 11 Tomahawk have broken ground planted on the 1st


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i have already made it.... ass cheese x texas butter.
> 
> at least some want me to call it butter butt.
> 
> it's all good though...


Not Buttcheese? Or Cheese Butt?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

killakanna said:


> what are your typical veg times for the stardawg crosses? How much does Stardawg stretch itself?


0-24 weeks. 9-37 stretch units.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not Buttcheese? Or Cheese Butt?



lol, those are both good....

texas ass? 

texas cheese?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am going to make a new strain called "Bubble Butt" (Bodega Bubblegum X Texas Butter).



lol, scratch my first response.... ghost train haze has me ripped this morning. i read butter butt, not "bubble butt"

carry on, my stoned ass is gonna get another cup of coffee and another bowl


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, scratch my first response.... ghost train haze has me ripped this morning. i read butter butt, not "bubble butt"
> 
> carry on, my stoned ass is gonna get another cup of coffee and another bowl


Solid plan, right there with you.  
(Except I'm hitting some Lite Brite by Lost River Seeds, really solid smoke, could yield a little better, but last run was not my best work in that regard.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Solid plan, right there with you.
> (Except I'm hitting some Lite Brite by Lost River Seeds, really solid smoke, could yield a little better, but last run was not my best work in that regard.)


LOL
I'm still trying to recover from the brownie I ate last night. 
Holy shit!


----------



## macsnax (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I'm still trying to recover from the brownie I ate last night.
> Holy shit!


Lately I've been putting canna-honey on toast about an hour before bed. I sleep good as it is but, damn this honey has me out for the count.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Whats the smell like man


skunky, chemmy cookies


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 4, 2018)

@ About 11 days into flowering, about 15 days of 12/12 I'm getting a real nice and noticeable orange creme smell on the stem rub from 2/3 of my Sundance Kid's. 

Is that suppose to be the smell of the Sunset Sherbet cut?


----------



## Feijao (Jul 4, 2018)

Whats everyone's opinion on Eagle Scout? I have 2 packs on hand, and would like to start some new GPS strains. I thought Eagle Scout would of been one of the more grown out strains but I tend to not see or hear about it that much.


----------



## Doc13 (Jul 4, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> lol, those are both good....
> 
> texas ass?
> 
> texas cheese?


TexAss


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 4, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> TexAss



uh oh !!!!

we may have a winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Four days ago I got an email from greenpoint saying my order shipped.
So I'm thinking it might be arriving soon, right? 

Nope, it just got to Denver this morning.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> skunky, chemmy cookies


 Sounds yummy hoping i get a pheno like that


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

Sorry for the off topic question but whats everyone's recommendations for a ph meter other than Bluelab


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question but whats everyone's recommendations for a ph meter other than Bluelab


Some of the Oakton ones are decent and affordable, but they sent me a free t-shirt, so that probably makes me a shill.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Sorry for the off topic question but whats everyone's recommendations for a ph meter other than Bluelab


I bought this one. I've been happy with it so far.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ENFOIQE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_6bppBbEGZAJ57


----------



## nc208 (Jul 4, 2018)

I use a cheaper HM one. Works fine. Haven't needed to calibrate it very often. 
https://www.amazon.com/HM-Resistant-Hydroponics-Gardening-Aquariums/dp/B01CP9Q192/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1530720659&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=hm+ph+meter&dpPl=1&dpID=31-MP7wL3TL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I use a cheaper HM one. Works fine. Haven't needed to calibrate it very often.
> https://www.amazon.com/HM-Resistant-Hydroponics-Gardening-Aquariums/dp/B01CP9Q192/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1530720659&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=hm+ph+meter&dpPl=1&dpID=31-MP7wL3TL&ref=plSrch


Cheap ones work surprisingly well for the money. 
I'm on my second one from Amazon and it's fine. Pretty sure it cost less than $20. 
They do tend to drift up, however. 
I check mine every time I use it, then just calculate the real PH in my mixes. It's usually about 1 full point high so I'm looking for anything between 7 & 7.5 

Yeah, it's hacky but it works...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

I just snagged another pack of Jelly Pie for $39 out the door.


----------



## THT (Jul 4, 2018)

killakanna said:


> Any one try making any new breeds with some GSP stock?


I have already made several Crosses with GPS gear,
Pioneer Kush Male hit the following
-Black Skull seeds Speed Haze
-Hickock Haze
-Gunslinger
-Purple Mountain Majesty
-Mangolian Indica
-KC Brains Haze Special

CackleBerry Male hit the following
-Cole Train
-Papayahuasca
-Columbian Gold

Current grow I have Orange Blossom Special Male that will be making the rounds with some other great genetics.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Some of the Oakton ones are decent and affordable, but they sent me a free t-shirt, so that probably makes me a shill.





socaljoe said:


> I bought this one. I've been happy with it so far.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ENFOIQE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_6bppBbEGZAJ57





nc208 said:


> I use a cheaper HM one. Works fine. Haven't needed to calibrate it very often.
> https://www.amazon.com/HM-Resistant-Hydroponics-Gardening-Aquariums/dp/B01CP9Q192/ref=mp_s_a_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1530720659&sr=8-4&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=hm+ph+meter&dpPl=1&dpID=31-MP7wL3TL&ref=plSrch





Chunky Stool said:


> Cheap ones work surprisingly well for the money.
> I'm on my second one from Amazon and it's fine. Pretty sure it cost less than $20.
> They do tend to drift up, however.
> I check mine every time I use it, then just calculate the real PH in my mixes. It's usually about 1 full point high so I'm looking for anything between 7 & 7.5
> ...



Thanks dudes


----------



## higher self (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The Blizzard Bush I'm running is in week two of 12/12 and is by far the least stretchy of the group. Of course she's in the left rear corner of the tent, too.


Out the plants I kept around right now males included 3 of 5 are those lanky stretchy OG phenos. Even in veg they are like that which is why its a pain sometimes keeping OG mother plants. The others are nice & compact, I have one male I want to use next time I chuck.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 4, 2018)

Quick snap of my CnC


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

THT said:


> CackleBerry Male hit the following
> -Cole Train
> -Papayahuasca
> -Columbian Gold


Cole Train by RP ? I got a freebie of that years ago from the 'tude. About 6 weeks in, it did not resemble a marijuana plant in any way. Dead serious. No idea what it was, but looked more like a fern than weed.


----------



## THT (Jul 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cole Train by RP ? I got a freebie of that years ago from the 'tude. About 6 weeks in, it did not resemble a marijuana plant in any way. Dead serious. No idea what it was, but looked more like a fern than weed.


Hi Amos, Indeed it was RP, I recall actually seeing your account of Cole Train and thinking maybe you got a dud, or something that was not the correct strain. I've ran it twice now, the first time I had a smaller but more potent, better smelling/tasting pheno, and the recent run was a bigger yielding with a similar smell but less impressive taste and potency. Still a nice plant all around, just not a real winner for me.


----------



## THT (Jul 4, 2018)

Oh yeah, Also @Amos Otis, Correct me if I am wrong please, I remember seeing a post where you listed some of your least favorite strains, I think you also had GreenHouse's Kalashnikova in your list. I am running that as well this round and it is also a pretty impressive little plant, quite frosty and decent smells.

Edit: Added Photo of my Kalashnikova


----------



## 2easy (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cheap ones work surprisingly well for the money.
> I'm on my second one from Amazon and it's fine. Pretty sure it cost less than $20.
> They do tend to drift up, however.
> I check mine every time I use it, then just calculate the real PH in my mixes. It's usually about 1 full point high so I'm looking for anything between 7 & 7.5
> ...


yep i use the super budget varieties. cause they are cheap i buy 2 and i alternate between them and often use them both to compare them to each other. as long as you rinse them in clean water after every use drift isnt too bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> yep i use the super budget varieties. cause they are cheap i buy 2 and i alternate between them and often use them both to compare them to each other. as long as you rinse them in clean water after every use drift isnt too bad.


I've heard that if you rinse with 4.0 water right before storing, the PH won't fluctuate much. 
Next time I calibrate, I'll save the 4.0 and try it.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 4, 2018)

I just bought a cheap PH meter off of Amazon. Haven't used it yet, but I'm sure tired of eye balling ph strips every day haha. I got a cheaper ppm meter with it that does way more then my bluelab one, but it seems to be 200ppm off from my older bluelab ppm meter. Not sure which is more accurate.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

THT said:


> Oh yeah, Also @Amos Otis, Correct me if I am wrong please, I remember seeing a post where you listed some of your least favorite strains, I think you also had GreenHouse's Kalashnikova in your list. I am running that as well this round and it is also a pretty impressive little plant, quite frosty and decent smells.


Do you smoke weed? 'Cause that's a darn good memory.  The 2 Kalishnakovas were right around the time of the Cole Train, and were very early into my re-entry into the hobby. Both of them grew short and were mostly a big fat main cola. N/P with that; it was the smoke that was underwhelming. I'd attribute those early duds to rusty skills that have since improved, but I was getting outstanding plants in the same period with Confidential Cheese, Dairy Queen, Jilly Bean etc, and I really haven't changed the 'spaghetti sauce' approach to grow much at all, other than switching nutes a couple of years ago.

It's pretty cool to recall the early successes and failures. I was hitting up all the single seed sellers at the time and jumping on the cheapies.. Kalishnakova was around $5. What's it go for now?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 4, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just bought a cheap PH meter off of Amazon. Haven't used it yet, but I'm sure tired of eye balling ph strips every day haha. I got a cheaper ppm meter with it that does way more then my bluelab one, but it seems to be 200ppm off from my older bluelab ppm meter. Not sure which is more accurate.


I grow outdoors, so I'm not used to PHing anything. This year, however, I'm growing outdoors in coco coir, so I had to get familiar with checking PH. Anyway, I started using the drops and eyeballing a color match figuring I was getting pretty close...what I found out when I got my PH pen was that I was off by over half a point. Fortunately I didn't have issues, but now I'm able to get my PH right where I want it in my outdoor reservoir.


----------



## THT (Jul 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Kalishnakova was around $5. What's it go for now?


I think I paid 25$ for three Fems. 
I usually crawl around the threads and search strains/grow reports before I buy anything, sometimes I also purchase on a whim. Its not that my memory is so good, it wasn't that long ago that I searched for Kalashnikova opinions and found your comment on an old thread.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just bought a cheap PH meter off of Amazon. Haven't used it yet, but I'm sure tired of eye balling ph strips every day haha.


Word ! I had the pH drops, and a color chart that I used for a couple of years. I always needed to add a bit of pH up to get in the zone, so when I ran out of drops, I didn't re-order; just kept adding a dash of the 'up' powder. When I went to re-order the powder last fall, Amazon had quit selling powder altogether. I'm not fond of liquid's lack of easy precision, so decided to go w/o any pH adjustment for a spell to see what would happen. Surprisingly, nothing did. In the half year since, haven't noticed anything negative at all. Less work = a better spaghetti approach.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

THT said:


> I think I paid 25$ for three Fems.
> I usually crawl around the threads and search strains/grow reports before I buy anything, sometimes I also purchase on a whim. Its not that my memory is so good, it wasn't that long ago that I searched for Kalashnikova opinions and found your comment on an old thread.


Good to know you value my takes.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 4, 2018)

*40% OFF STOREWIDE & DOUBLE GOLD NUGGETS
ALL DAY LONG
PLUS AUCTIONS*

Mosey On Over Before Midnight (MST)



_(click image above to go there)_​


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Only 5 Jelly Pie left??? 

Get em while they're hot!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only 5 Jelly Pie left???
> 
> Get em while they're hot!


You are a complete jerk. I hope you die under a mountain of hollow male stems.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only 5 Jelly Pie left???
> 
> Get em while they're hot!


Lucky I bought 2 packs last week. lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

I am sure it will be restocked. I hate the new auction shit so I don't bother anymore.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Only 5 Jelly Pie left???
> 
> Get em while they're hot!


Mmmmm Jelly Pie.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are a complete jerk. I hope you die under a mountain of hollow male stems.


Sorry man. 
I was actually surprised because it was restocked fairly recently.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Haha it's cool I was gonna try to snipe a few but not worth time. I am pretty sure this is one he will keep around for awhile though as it would be pretty dumb to take it off the menu. Quality plant and genes worth keeping on the menu indefinitely.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

One of my 2 jelly pie's gifted me a dozen nice fat beans, making the unopened 2nd pack kind of redundant. I'm considering an auction.......


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jul 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cole Train by RP ? I got a freebie of that years ago from the 'tude. About 6 weeks in, it did not resemble a marijuana plant in any way. Dead serious. No idea what it was, but looked more like a fern than weed.


“a fern”
Got some fern seeds. lmao!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> One of my 2 jelly pie's gifted me a dozen nice fat beans, making the unopened 2nd pack kind of redundant. I'm considering an auction.......


Picture of my wife's snatch in exchange for 4 beans...I'm kinda scraping the barrel this week for $


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Picture of my wife's snatch in exchange for 4 beans...I'm kinda scraping the barrel this week for $


Damn it man. I just spit beer all over the place.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Picture of my wife's snatch in exchange for 4 beans...I'm kinda scraping the barrel this week for $


How about some C99xHH for some boobies


Ah.... 
my woman can’t fight 
But ya Odda see her box


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

11 pebble pushers and 11 sundae stallions plus 2 orange tree wildcards I got from a contest ima try em and see how they do.
All of the seeds popped open just transplanted to top 1 inch of coco and the bottom is roots organic.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 4, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just bought a cheap PH meter off of Amazon. Haven't used it yet, but I'm sure tired of eye balling ph strips every day haha. I got a cheaper ppm meter with it that does way more then my bluelab one, but it seems to be 200ppm off from my older bluelab ppm meter. Not sure which is more accurate.


About the ppm readings being different, they may both be accurate, those ppm meters come on the "500 scale" and "700 scale". Kind of confusing but that could be the reason they are off, the meters using different amounts of measure.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I'm still trying to recover from the brownie I ate last night.
> Holy shit!


Same here I ate like 5 or 6 of my Hundred mg gummies... was buttered....


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

I've had the same blue lab for 3 years.they will start going janky on you when the battery needs changed.takes 2 minutes to swap it.also you need to use tap water to fill the cap before you put it back in.use a tooth brush once every 6 months 2 clean the probes.takes a couple minutes.i calibrate mine after I do this.
Never had an issue with the ph pen or the ec one.i love them and they were more accurate than the Havana ones I had.the Havana was way off in ro water not so much tap water.you need a good pen in ro cause the ions or some shit bind so easy that ph pens can be janky.
I wouldnt use any other pens besides them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

I bought the pens from the dickhead at the hydro shop.this dude is a dick but knows his shit.hes one of the best hydro growers I've seen.real hippy kinda vegan chump.he told me when I bought them.they have to be cared for.you cant just throw em around and not put water in the cap before you put it in.
The EC pen dont matter.the ph is the one you have to take care of.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Can a plant get pregnant if she's got pistils but hasn't started flowering? 
Do male plants stretch like females during early flower? 
How much do male plants smell compared to females? 

Any help is appreciated.
I've never done this shit before...


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can a plant get pregnant if she's got pistils but hasn't started flowering?
> Do male plants stretch like females during early flower?
> How much do male plants smell compared to females?
> 
> ...


The male Evergreen I had going was louder than any female I've ever had. I think I pulled it 3 weeks ago. I regret pulling it now but it would've seeded all my girls(all outdoors). I really wanted to cross it with a critical + 2.0 I have going for some added mold resistance and shortened flowering for the stardawg. I may try to cross Evergreen and Delecious Eleven Roses in the future since they both have Appalachian lineage.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can a plant get pregnant if she's got pistils but hasn't started flowering?
> Do male plants stretch like females during early flower?
> How much do male plants smell compared to females?
> 
> ...


Yes you can pollenate pre flowers
And make seeds in veg
Your other questions are more based off genetics.

That’s a seed made under 24 hours of light

Here is a MonsterCrop clone I pollenated once it took root, I should have about 30-40 beans before it goes to flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yes you can pollenate pre flowers
> And make seeds in veg
> Your other questions are more based off genetics.
> View attachment 4160186
> That’s a seed made under 24 hours of light


Thanks for the info but it's not what I wanted to hear. 
My male has been hanging out with the girls outside and he's got some open sacs. I checked them and there's definitely yellow powder inside. 
Went ahead and picked all of the open pods I could find -- probably 5 or six. 
And there's a shitload of em getting fat, ready to pop. 

I'm going to quarantine the boy and move him to the back of the yard. He won't get as much sun but it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I bought the pens from the dickhead at the hydro shop.this dude is a dick but knows his shit.hes one of the best hydro growers I've seen.real hippy kinda vegan chump.he told me when I bought them.they have to be cared for.you cant just throw em around and not put water in the cap before you put it in.
> The EC pen dont matter.the ph is the one you have to take care of.


I agree, my bluelab pen is boss and I toss it around. I had a bluelab ph pen but the first time I opened it I couldn't get the cap off and the bulb broke. Never got a chance to test it out. I should just replace the batteries in mine. Its acting janky.

Edit: @NugHeuser user I didn't know they operated on different scales. I should go and see which ones they are using.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info but it's not what I wanted to hear.
> My male has been hanging out with the girls outside and he's got some open sacs. I checked them and there's definitely yellow powder inside.
> Went ahead and picked all of the open pods I could find -- probably 5 or six.
> And there's a shitload of em getting fat, ready to pop.
> ...


I’d move him miles away not feet if you don’t want him to get on the girls ,
A little breeze is all it takes


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I agree, my bluelab pen is boss and I toss it around. I had a bluelab ph pen but the first time I opened it I couldn't get the cap off and the bulb broke. Never got a chance to test it out. I should just replace the batteries in mine. Its acting janky.


Only one triple A battery.i use the lithium ultimate cause they have a slightly higher voltage good for sensitive electronics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d move him miles away not feet if you don’t want him to get on the girls ,
> A little breeze is all it takes


Well shit. 

I was hoping that keeping him far away from the girls would prevent unwanted pregnancy. 
That fucker is going to make a LOT of pollen, I can already tell... 

Not sure if I want to go through with this. 


The boy may get chopped.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> 
> I was hoping that keeping him far away from the girls would prevent unwanted pregnancy.
> That fucker is going to make a LOT of pollen, I can already tell...
> ...


Chop him and save a branch and put it in a cup of water to try and get it to spew some yellow baby making dust out for you to collect for later maybe?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> The male Evergreen I had going was louder than any female I've ever had. I think I pulled it 3 weeks ago. I regret pulling it now but it would've seeded all my girls(all outdoors). I really wanted to cross it with a critical + 2.0 I have going for some added mold resistance and shortened flowering for the stardawg. I may try to cross Evergreen and Delecious Eleven Roses in the future since they both have Appalachian lineage.


Interesting. 
The stem rub on my male isn't loud at all -- but none of the bodegas are loud right now. 
Same with Texas butter. Some of them started with a chem profile but it faded. Now they're kinda fruity.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 11 pebble pushers and 11 sundae stallions plus 2 orange tree wildcards I got from a contest ima try em and see how they do.
> All of the seeds popped open just transplanted to top 1 inch of coco and the bottom is roots organic.
> 
> View attachment 4160156


hey man Im really interested on how the stallions go. I got a tester pack and they all sprouted but then started doing some crazy morphing. I only have like 3 strong ones left. I popped 6 other strains at the same time which all followed the normal course and are all doing well. I feel like a schmuck as they were free testers on 4/20 but its weird none of the other strains (including cackelberry) showed stress signs. If yours go without a hitch Im contemplating purchasing another pack of stallions so the journal on the site doesnt represent a fuck up on my part.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> hey man Im really interested on how the stallions go. I got a tester pack and they all sprouted but then started doing some crazy morphing. I only have like 3 strong ones left. I popped 6 other strains at the same time which all followed the normal course and are all doing well. I feel like a schmuck as they were free testers on 4/20 but its weird none of the other strains (including cackelberry) showed stress signs. If yours go without a hitch Im contemplating purchasing another pack of stallions so the journal on the site doesnt represent a fuck up on my part.


I'll keep it updated


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> The stem rub on my male isn't loud at all -- but none of the bodegas are loud right now.
> Same with Texas butter. Some of them started with a chem profile but it faded. Now they're kinda fruity.


Mine was loud without even touching it. I could smell it 75 yards before I even got to it. Part of the reason I pulled it...stealth. It had indica dom leaves but at the same time it was tall for an indica. The fem evergreen I have is the direct opposite. Sativa leaves but compact and bushy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 11 pebble pushers and 11 sundae stallions plus 2 orange tree wildcards I got from a contest ima try em and see how they do.


I've hit shirleys from that batch w/ both copper chem and orgi pollen. Just don't forget those beans were born from mom with no help from a dad, so keep a close eye on them. [no worries if you'd went w/ the Big Smiths, but....]. 



ruby fruit said:


> Picture of my wife's snatch in exchange for 4 beans...I'm kinda scraping the barrel this week for $


I can't go for that.

 

No.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can a plant get pregnant if she's got pistils but hasn't started flowering?
> Do male plants stretch like females during early flower?
> How much do male plants smell compared to females?
> 
> ...


Male plants can still stretch pretty good what will set them apart from females structurally is that females will have a wavy like growth to the stems. This is in preparation for holding heavier flowers.

/
\
/
\

^ A very basic visual of what I am talking about above. Males and females can both reek. Really no way to smell a difference in sex.

Yeah any pistils showing can accept pollen. When pistils are hit with pollen they will sort of look singed. Like someone took a match to them and also turn brown pretty quick.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

Pebble pusher #1 throwing out 11 blade fans. And shes def a sati leaner. Compared to the other one in flower.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Lookin perfect so far bet she smells fuckin delicious =)


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 11 pebble pushers and 11 sundae stallions plus 2 orange tree wildcards I got from a contest ima try em and see how they do.
> All of the seeds popped open just transplanted to top 1 inch of coco and the bottom is roots organic.
> 
> View attachment 4160156


Hey bro, ive germinated some seeds in solo cups with only coco only to end up in an uh-oh situation. Do you use only water, or do you use nutes at the very beginning. I remember hearing not to let coco dry out, if using nutes, that creates buildup (what I think stunted/burned my seedlings). Also, the coco always stayed wet. It took awhile for them to dry out ( again my fault because I was using nutes only) I don't want to mess up some new seeds im about to plant, so any help as how you do it is appreciated!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Hey bro, ive germinated some seeds in solo cups with only coco only to end up in an uh-oh situation. Do you use only water, or do you use nutes at the very beginning. I remember hearing not to let coco dry out, if using nutes, that creates buildup (what I think stunted/burned my seedlings). Also, the coco always stayed wet. It took awhile for them to dry out ( again my fault because I was using nutes only) I don't want to mess up some new seeds im about to plant, so any help as how you do it is appreciated!


I only use an inch of coco at the top cause it's easy for the seeds to pop through.i used peat pellets also but had issues with blockages and the tap root would get fuked.
I just soak in water cup for a day,the seeds pop open and I poke a small hole about 1/4 inch deep in the wet coco layer on top,put the seed in the hole tail in first.cover it up and 3 days there all up thriving lol.
Some do tail sideways or down so the shell comes off better but I DGAS cause I'll pull the shells off if I have to.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've hit shirleys from that batch w/ both copper chem and orgi pollen. Just don't forget those beans were born from mom with no help from a dad, so keep a close eye on them. [no worries if you'd went w/ the Big Smiths, but....].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I always keep.an eye out.figured I'd pop them and see,ima wait on big Smith so i can pop all at once.i had a spot for a couple of odd balls so said fukit and sprouted em lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I only use an inch of coco at the top cause it's easy for the seeds to pop through.i used peat pellets also but had issues with blockages and the tap root would get fuked.
> I just soak in water cup for a day,the seeds pop open and I poke a small hole about 1/4 inch deep in the wet coco layer on top,put the seed in the hole tail in first.cover it up and 3 days there all up thriving lol.
> Some do tail sideways or down so the shell comes off better but I DGAS cause I'll pull the shells off if I have to.


Have you noticed any extra helmets using coco only ontop. Bc the seed does move through it so easy. Not shedding it off. I use to do that. And I had to remove em alot it seemed. Then I went to pellets. And had the problem with blockages n tap root binding up like you said. Now I take scissors and cut the top of the netting off and the bottom. Before I plant them in dirt in a cup.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Have you noticed any extra helmets using coco only ontop. Bc the seed does move through it so easy. Not shedding it off. I use to do that. And I had to remove em alot it seemed. Then I went to pellets. And had the problem with blockages n tap root binding up like you said. Now I take scissors and cut the top of the netting off and the bottom. Before I plant them in dirt in a cup.


I dont mind pulling the shells,only on a couple out of a dozen.takes 5 sec


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 11 pebble pushers and 11 sundae stallions plus 2 orange tree wildcards I got from a contest ima try em and see how they do.
> All of the seeds popped open just transplanted to top 1 inch of coco and the bottom is roots organic.
> 
> View attachment 4160156


super interested in the stallion. sundae driver has been on my radar for a minute.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Anything with forest fruits will mix amazingly with chemdog lines for whatever reasons. Stallion Pebble and Grape Pie will all be awesome most likely. Blueberry x Chemdog is godly as well. One of my first wow's when it comes to chemdog crosses. It's just crazy how berry goes so well.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 4, 2018)

Cookie Wreck...the strangest crinkle leaf plants I've seen or grown. I actually think they are going into the stretch already. Would be nice to have something that could possibly finish in Sept.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Cookie Wreck...the strangest crinkle leaf plants I've seen or grown. I actually think they are going into the stretch already. Would be nice to have something that could possibly finish in Sept.View attachment 4160220
> 
> View attachment 4160221


My 'half and half' are doing the same thing! 
(cookie wreck X harlequin) 

Could it be K deficiency? 
Maybe I'll hit em with a strong dose of Foliage Pro to see if they respond.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 4, 2018)

Ayyyyy the maybe possibly from last night came through i think!


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

puffntuff said:


> Greenpoint seeds is ran by Gu~ outta Colorado. If you all know who he is then you you the dank that he brings to the table.
> 
> *Monster Cookies (Male) *
> *Bred by 303 Seeds
> ...


Have you ever hear of star tribe? Its lost tribe and stardawg mixxed


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> Ayyyyy the maybe possibly from last night came through i think! View attachment 4160228


Your profile pic is life... Congragulations ill tell you huwhat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

male bodega bubblegum

I put him in that 10 gal a few days ago.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont mind pulling the shells,only on a couple out of a dozen.takes 5 sec


James james james from the UK hows it going buddd


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My 'half and half' are doing the same thing!
> (cookie wreck X harlequin)
> 
> Could it be K deficiency?
> Maybe I'll hit em with a strong dose of Foliage Pro to see if they respond.


Here's my half and half and I can see the cookie wreck in them, not the crazy crinkle leaf shit. 
The cookie wrecks have been that way from day 1 so I don't think it's a deficiency. Just some weird phenos I believe, I'm anxious to see em in flower.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> male bodega bubblegum
> View attachment 4160232
> I put him in that 10 gal a few days ago.


That's a stud lookin plant.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> male bodega bubblegum
> View attachment 4160232
> I put him in that 10 gal a few days ago.


You're gonna need a bigger support...heh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You're gonna need a bigger support...heh


I'll probably do the usual three bamboo stakes + lots of twine.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 4, 2018)

snagged 2nd to last jelly pie! yum, cant wait!! sold out....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll probably do the usual three bamboo stakes + lots of twine.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Steelworks-Common-1-5-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-5-in-x-6-ft-Steel-Rebar/3057641


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Steelworks-Common-1-5-in-x-6-ft-Actual-0-5-in-x-6-ft-Steel-Rebar/3057641
> 
> View attachment 4160251


I use way too many to pay $10 each. 
The plastic ones are actually a lot nicer than bamboo but my landscaping supply store sells bamboo in bulk -- and it's cheap.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey chunk, check out amazon for some pollen bags. I tried taking cuts of my yogi male and puttin em in cups with those bags over the tops of the branches. Fucked up my 1212cycle and threw em all outta whack but I suggest getting the bigger ones, not the smaller ones. You can strip all your branches all the way up to the top and cover the branches like you would with brown paper bags and tie em off with a sandwich tie or something, maybe a rubber band. When it spits pollen it’ll be in the satchel so no worries.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

H.Haze 
25” in 14 days on that pheno
The favorite only stretched 14” so far


Going to be fun keeping them away from the light .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> H.Haze View attachment 4160237
> 25” in 14 days on that pheno
> The favorite only stretched 14” so far
> View attachment 4160245
> ...


Yeah, looks like leaves are starting to taco.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use way too many to pay $10 each.
> The plastic ones are actually a lot nicer than bamboo but my landscaping supply store sells bamboo in bulk -- and it's cheap.


I like these better then just stakes  easy to make if you got the bamboo


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> male bodega bubblegum
> View attachment 4160232
> I put him in that 10 gal a few days ago.


Is this one you were talking about moving? If so he's big enough if you dont get him away from your house. You will have pollen every where. Itll get on your clothes from the wind n stuff. You'll end up speeding everything. Hea huge man. He will splurg a ton I'm sure.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, looks like leaves are starting to taco.


Ya, I dropped the temp a few degrees before I took the pic, I’ll check them before bed n in the morning b4 work to see if they liked it. 
First flower run with this strain, and I got 5 other stains in the same room, some times you can’t please them all.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like these better then just stakes View attachment 4160258View attachment 4160259 easy to make if you got the bamboo


What did you do drill holes in the bigger bamboo to slide smaller ones through or are they tied the ones going across?

Edit: nvr mind I see the holes now. That's a great idea. Make like a ladder setup. Might have to steal this idea. Brilliant


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like these better then just stakes View attachment 4160258View attachment 4160259 easy to make if you got the bamboo


Nice! 
I love DIY stuff like that! 
I used to tie flies for fishing and made a drying rack out of popsicle sticks and bamboo skewers. It was awesome! 
I like the twine system because it's easy to adjust on the fly. Just anchor it near the bottom and work my way up. 
This zamaldelica was anchored with 3 bamboo stakes + lots of cotton string. (I normally use jute but couldn't find it.)


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I love DIY stuff like that!
> I used to tie flies for fishing and made a drying rack out of popsicle sticks and bamboo skewers. It was awesome!
> I like the twine system because it's easy to adjust on the fly. Just anchor it near the bottom and work my way up.
> ...


I use hemp rope. Like the stuff people make necklaces out of. You can get like 1000 yards or some shit at walmart for like 5 bucks in the fabric section.

Edit: how did you like the zamaldelica? Good smoke? How she taste? Looks chunky AF


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Have you ever hear of star tribe? Its lost tribe and stardawg mixxed


I’ve smoked quite a bit of Startribe, it comes from a local rec shop. It is some potent shit, I think their current batch is around 31%thc.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What did you do drill holes in the bigger bamboo to slide smaller ones through or are they tied the ones going across?
> 
> Edit: nvr mind I see the holes now. That's a great idea. Make like a ladder setup. Might have to steal this idea. Brilliant


It’s not bamboo for the cross bracing ,
It’s 3/16 or 1/4” dawl (Idk if that’s the right spelling)round wood stock.
Bamboo has to much variation, would be a sizing nightmare for drilling .
Just drill a little smaller hole, n push hard , no glue .


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not bamboo for the cross bracing ,
> It’s 3/16 or 1/4” dawl (Idk if that’s the right spelling)round wood stock.
> Bamboo has to much variation, would be a sizing nightmare for drilling .
> Just drill a little smaller hole, n push hard , no glue .


Yeah that's what I thought when i made the pic bigger dowel (spelling maybe lol)rods idk your spelling looks right too lol. Either way that's a great idea. I've been wanting to try a vertical grow. Using something like you built there ladder wise would work perfectly I think.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> I love DIY stuff like that!
> I used to tie flies for fishing and made a drying rack out of popsicle sticks and bamboo skewers. It was awesome!
> I like the twine system because it's easy to adjust on the fly. Just anchor it near the bottom and work my way up.
> ...


Nice
I use to fly ties once or twice, I was really good but really slow, and it was taking up a lot of room . I was farther ahead if I just work for the day n bought flys .
Switch that hobby for reloading .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nice
> I use to fly ties once or twice, I was really good but really slow, and it was taking up a lot of room . I was farther ahead if I just worded for the day n bought flys .
> Switch that hobby for reloading .


No shit? 
Reloading was my hobby in the 90s. 
Still got my Redding cast iron press. Pretty sure the Lee progressive is out there too. That thing was a giant pain in my butt.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nice
> I use to fly ties once or twice, I was really good but really slow, and it was taking up a lot of room . I was farther ahead if I just worded for the day n bought flys .
> Switch that hobby for reloading .


I tie, about once a year, but I am in the fly fishing business so I need to step up my game, seriously. I am slow but I tie quality flies for catching fish, durable etc. I actually love it, but I have too many hobbies


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I tie, about once a year, but I am in the fly fishing business so I need to step up my game, seriously. I am slow but I tie quality flies for catching fish, durable etc. I actually love it, but I have too many hobbies


I used to tie salmon jigs and sell them on the river for $5 each. 
Hand poured & painted too. Much higher quality than you could get in the stores. 
Super sharp and extra strong, my hooks did not bend or break.


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve smoked quite a bit of Startribe, it comes from a local rec shop. It is some potent shit, I think their current batch is around 31%thc.


Nice is it a couch lock weed? And have you ever seen it grow


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Nice is it a couch lock weed? And have you ever seen it grow


----------



## tatonka (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> H.Haze View attachment 4160237
> 25” in 14 days on that pheno
> The favorite only stretched 14” so far
> View attachment 4160245
> ...


My first run of this strain, I was trying the sons of bitches down with weights. They get huge.
Looking good @BigHornBuds


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I like these better then just stakes View attachment 4160258View attachment 4160259 easy to make if you got the bamboo


looks like a modified, homemade tomato cage


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Might want to reword that or take it to DM
> So you don’t get your peepee spanked


Huh?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> looks like a modified, homemade tomato cage


Pretty much 
Here’s a cage on steroids


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 4, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Huh?


Buying and selling is against the rules
I see you fixed it .


----------



## Fourtwentysmokinplenty (Jul 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Buying and selling is against the rules
> I see you fixed it .


Ahh that i didnt know, thx for the heads up


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Cowboy Cookies
> Had to Lst them cause they don't side branch at all.
> View attachment 4159811
> View attachment 4159812


well shit.. I mentioned earlier that my Cowboy cookies had zero branches under my t5/t8 lights. I thought it was from light not being strong enough, now I'm thinking its gmo related.


----------



## Bubbashine (Jul 5, 2018)

These cookies n chem smell should start dropping frost real soon... they both smell very similar like vanilla ice-cream chewits & earthy pine almost cardboard... waiting for that stardwag to kick in with some fuel as they develop!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used to tie salmon jigs and sell them on the river for $5 each.
> Hand poured & painted too. Much higher quality than you could get in the stores.
> Super sharp and extra strong, my hooks did not bend or break.


I've been involved with producing lures and flies and selling all sorts sporting goods and guiding as well as regional tournaments etc. forever. We are now both in tourist related part time jobs now in a destination area.

I have a duel purpose worm tower!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 5, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well shit.. I mentioned earlier that my Cowboy cookies had zero branches under my t5/t8 lights. I thought it was from light not being strong enough, now I'm thinking its gmo related.


I veg under T5s and I bend them bitches right over to stop the apical dominance. Sometimes this is the only way I can get cuttings if I don't want to top or fim the plants. It works most of the time.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 5, 2018)

Fourtwentysmokinplenty said:


> Nice is it a couch lock weed? And have you ever seen it grow


I have not seen it grown, these folks get theirs from s clone supplier in Denver. It is a very dominating buzz, if I over toke I get dizzy and sleep hard.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use way too many to pay $10 each.
> The plastic ones are actually a lot nicer than bamboo but my landscaping supply store sells bamboo in bulk -- and it's cheap.


lol I am just joking man the day you need 1" rebar to secure plant is the day you grow a plant the size of hotel


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 5, 2018)

I topped the two tallest Pebble Pushers. They were starting to out stretch the others in the tent too much. Hopefully they will respond well.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

Man everyone's plants lately looking so perfect on the new test gear. Really has me excited. We should have some real nice examples in the coming months to make decisions off of if they haven't been made already.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Man everyone's plants lately looking so perfect on the new test gear. Really has me excited. We should have some real nice examples in the coming months to make decisions off of if they haven't been made already.


No kiddin! Mine are still in beer cups and no where near as fat and lush as everyone else's. I need to get off my ass and up-pot these buggers.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2018)

Pebble pusher looking good @LubdaNugs 

I went 6 of 11 females on my pebble pusher, 3 still in veg
 
About to start a tester thread over at GPS for these 3..

3 in 12/12 & looking good,nice frost,a lil tall(but they went in flower early.)no lower balls.
They eat just fine.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> SDK stardawg leaning pheno
> View attachment 4159810


For a second, I didn't realize this was a dry nug on top of veg plants and I was so goddam confused. It took a minute. haha Beautiful nug!



Stoned Drifter said:


> Cowboy Cookies
> Had to Lst them cause they don't side branch at all.


That's very interesting. I can't wait to see these flower!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pebble pusher looking good @LubdaNugs
> 
> I went 6 of 11 females on my pebble pusher, 3 still in veg
> View attachment 4160410
> ...


Looking great, I’m going to let mine recover from topping for a few and then toss them into flowering.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 5, 2018)

Humble Pie lowers. Amazing cherry candy smell. Really crazy the smell. 
With this one as great smelling as it is, the Jelly Pie I have is taking it down haha. I can’t believe the smell. Right now there is zero stardawg funk in there. It’s all strawberry jelly dominant and slight grape jelly in there now too, as far as smells go. 
My favorite smell right now.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

The new babies. The forf in the brown pots are Pig Whistle clones I'm re-vegging. In the middle square pots I have 4 each of the deputy, Cooper chem and Pebble Pusher. The 2 in the back right are GG4 s1's that I'm growing for shits and giggles. The 2 in front of those are purple mountain majesty. There's also one non GPS strain, critical plus 2.0


Here's a pic of the flowering pig whistle. 
  

I have a cookie wreck in the tent with the but it's clawing badly and looking strange. Completely different from another cookie wreck I have going. I'll post pics of those when I get home for opinions.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> The new babies. The forf in the brown pots are Pig Whistle clones I'm re-vegging. In the middle square pots I have 4 each of the deputy, Cooper chem and Pebble Pusher. The 2 in the back right are GG4 s1's that I'm growing for shits and giggles. The 2 in front of those are purple mountain majesty. There's also one non GPS strain, critical plus 2.0
> View attachment 4160418
> 
> Here's a pic of the flowering pig whistle.
> ...


A couple of us have some weird shit going on with cookie wreck. 
I need to cut back on the potassium because it's causing scrunched up leaves. Also looks like they could use extra cal-mag.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I have a cookie wreck in the tent with the but it's clawing badly and looking strange. Completely different from another cookie wreck I have going. I'll post pics of those when I get home for opinions.


I've got a couple going that resemble what your describing. Started off kinda weird looking and have stayed that way. They are very healthy and I don't believe it's a soil nutrient issue. Thinking they are a particular pheno?

They eventually unfold kinda like a fern and flatten out a bit more.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A couple of us have some weird shit going on with cookie wreck.
> I need to cut back on the potassium because it's causing scrunched up leaves. Also looks like they could use extra cal-mag.


Yeah, it looked weird as a seedling. Got better, but now that it's flowering, not looking so hot.



slow drawl said:


> I've got a couple going that resemble what your describing. Started off kinda weird looking and have stayed that way. They are very healthy and I don't believe it's a soil nutrient issue. Thinking they are a particular pheno?View attachment 4160441
> 
> They eventually unfold kinda like a fern and flatten out a bit more.
> View attachment 4160443View attachment 4160449


Yeah man, she's got some of that same curling as yours except she's not as lush. The other CW is very bushy, but squat. Took clones off of her. Thinking about culling the word one. But I want your opinions first.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, J&B is crap.
> I got 1 seed to germinate out of my entire pack.
> 
> Purification was better. Got 8 to germinate but it took forever compared to other seeds I've popped.


still 900 pages back but ive read this over and over..... ive gotten 90%... odd. just a cap of peroxide in a cup....and a whole pack not a single fuckin seed like most.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Yeah, it looked weird as a seedling. Got better, but now that it's flowering, not looking so hot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man, she's got some of that same curling as yours except she's not as lush. The other CW is very bushy, but squat. Took clones off of her. Thinking about culling the word one. But I want your opinions first.


Not sure how these will turn out, couldn't find much background. I'll mention this they don't crop worth a shit, got huge hollow stems that are fairly fragile. I've torn these up a bit. 
Be curious what Rusty from CV would have to say.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2018)

Gotta ? bout the Deputy. Not sure what to expect for smells, or looks for that matter. Im not very good a picking out all of the nuances.
I'm not getting a strong odor period but what's there isn't fuel or rank at all, Kinda sweet (can't describe that smell) with a touch of some kind of faint citrus. The center of that cola is almost the size of a tennis ball...SD or BB leaning?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 5, 2018)

@Gu @greenpointseeds how do I remove the nuggets from my order? I want to save them for jelly pie when it comes back around. Order# 51191 in the mail today, Hope I didn't miss the cutoff.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

My sundae stallion is growing all weird now. Both pebble pushers are looking great. I think I may have got my soul too hot in the SS NC I usually.mix it all together then up pot. But it was the only needing it. I jus mixed it in the pot itself. No burnt tips but shes droopy as hell almost like N tox but the leaves didnt curl. Maybe more like over watering. But it's only been fed phed water. If she dont straighten up. I'll call it. And pop more. It's way behind in veg size too. More than likely grow ererror. .


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 5, 2018)

If you've got time to write a few words here it would really help:

https://bestseedbank.com/greenpoint-seeds-review/

Thanks!


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you've got time to write a few words here it would really help:
> 
> https://bestseedbank.com/greenpoint-seeds-review/
> 
> Thanks!


done.... also i placed an order yesterday, didnt get email.... no biggie, moneys otw anyways....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A couple of us have some weird shit going on with cookie wreck.
> I need to cut back on the potassium because it's causing scrunched up leaves. Also looks like they could use extra cal-mag.


It's not from nutes..Its a trait of OGKB cookies.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I veg under T5s and I bend them bitches right over to stop the apical dominance. Sometimes this is the only way I can get cuttings if I don't want to top or fim the plants. It works most of the time.


I always top once under t5, then put under 600mh, but I can't top if theres nothing but leaf and petiole. Well I guess I could but I don't want to..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you've got time to write a few words here it would really help:
> 
> https://bestseedbank.com/greenpoint-seeds-review/
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 5, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> For a second, I didn't realize this was a dry nug on top of veg plants and I was so goddam confused. It took a minute. haha Beautiful nug!
> That's very interesting. I can't wait to see these flower!


Haha. Thanks man.

Here's my Pebble Pushers. 1 out of 3 is side branching but is growing slower than the other 2.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you've got time to write a few words here it would really help:
> 
> https://bestseedbank.com/greenpoint-seeds-review/
> 
> Thanks!


I got you bro!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Gu @greenpointseeds how do I remove the nuggets from my order? I want to save them for jelly pie when it comes back around. Order# 51191 in the mail today, Hope I didn't miss the cutoff.


*To remove GN, please go to checkout and click the "remove" button on the right in the totals area.*

 
 
 
*Then apply what you'd like!*


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 5, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *To remove GN, please go to checkout and click the "remove" button on the right in the totals area.*
> 
> View attachment 4160574
> View attachment 4160575
> ...



Thanks, yea I clicked checkout before I knew this info. Going back to my order now, I don't have the remove option. It's all good no worries. I'll have more nuggets by the time jelly pie comes back out or is restocked.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 5, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> One of the Dreamcatcher keepers.


Dayummmm. Im one of those ppl. That didn't buy bc bd does nothing for me.... Aesthetically it is very pleasing. But that's it....


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2018)

Here is the deputy. It looks like the pic on the site. The purples and reds on top aren't showing in the pic. The underside you can see it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

I have never seen this before turning solid black in veg. This is the sundae stallion. Yesterday was droopy. Today it looks 100 times better. But for some reason it's just two fans. I originally thought I was too hot on the soil mix. But now I'm not sure. It's only the two fans. On the samenose. Across from each other. It has black water?? Transpiring from the one. You can see the dot.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

Pebble pusher #2 is starting to stretch really good. Which I'm fine with bc it was short when put in flower. It's already starting to produce trichs. Hoping female but wont be mad if its male. It smells amazing.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 5, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks, yea I clicked checkout before I knew this info. Going back to my order now, I don't have the remove option. It's all good no worries. I'll have more nuggets by the time jelly pie comes back out or is restocked.


Wait, so you want to remove Gold Nuggets from an order you already made in your orders list?

Just wanna make sure I understand correctly. Sorry for any confusion.

Because if you want to remove the GN from an order you already made, that wouldn't work. Because then the equal amount in dollars would need to be covered. See what I mean?


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> God damn you're a douchebag. Still. You were a douchebag 5 years ago, still are.


I made a comment and deleted it but cannot for the love of god keep my mouth shut any longer. Ww nothing personal but instead of telling you how I really feel, Im just ignoring you. Your a god dab fucking moron . And a closed minded douche. No wonder you fucking kill everything. Shut the FUCK up!!
Oh I guess it slipped. And ignore. I'm so glad I don't gotta hear you any more


----------



## ApacheBone (Jul 5, 2018)

Has anyone grown or is currently growing Ghost Town? I would appreciate any info.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have never seen this before turning solid black in veg. This is the sundae stallion. Yesterday was droopy. Today it looks 100 times better. But for some reason it's just two fans. I originally thought I was too hot on the soil mix. But now I'm not sure. It's only the two fans. On the samenose. Across from each other. It has black water?? Transpiring from the one. You can see the dot.
> 
> View attachment 4160585 View attachment 4160586 View attachment 4160587 View attachment 4160588


If it was too hot all your tips would be burnt. That is indeed some pretty dark necrotic markings.

Curious why do you think the soil was too hot?

Any ideas of what certain nute you may have added too much of?

What is the pH of your soil run off?

I personally think given previous description you over watered that one bit much and it just locked something out for a bit.

Since the issue is on the lower oldest leaves I think you locked out a mobile nutrient. I think this was only temporary due to reason above.

By the way for anyone interested knowing mobile and immobile helps to diagnose things often.

Mobile nutrients are nitrogen in the form of nitrate, phosphorus (P) in the form of phosphate, potassium (K), magnesium (Mg), chlorine (Cl), zinc (Zn) and molybdene (Mo). 

Calcium (Ca), sulfur (S), iron (Fe), boron (B) and copper (Cu) are immobile.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> If you've got time to write a few words here it would really help:
> 
> https://bestseedbank.com/greenpoint-seeds-review/
> 
> Thanks!


Done


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2018)

ApacheBone said:


> Has anyone grown or is currently growing Ghost Town? I would appreciate any info.


Big plants,netting/support of some kind.. deleafing helps on some phenos..


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> If it was too hot all your tips would be burnt. That is indeed some pretty dark necrotic markings.
> 
> Curious why do you think the soil was too hot?
> 
> ...


I thought it may have been to hot bc I used ffof I normally use promix bx. Those black Mark's weren't there yesterday. Or I didnt notice them. Or they were jus smaller and I didnt see them. I didnt think it was nute burn. I've jus nvr seen dark black spots like that. I was shocked how nice it looked at lights on. Then I pulled the plant out to check it for sexing and noticed them. It's in the middle of the plant. Like say nose 7 out of 13 nodes total.

Edit: I dont add separate nutes. I use megacrop. All in one. And it's only had I think one or two feedings of 1 gram per gallon. Max is 5 grams. Possibly the ffof soil i used. It's the only plant with that soil. Everything else is promix.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah rest of plant looks great. I would just wait it out. Worst thing obviously is to over react. You aren't adding any nutes to FFOF are you? That stuff is solid until around day 36 or so of flowering. After that I would start feeding based on what plant is telling you.

If you start to notice some leaves sort of cupping up and becoming twisted at serrations from the stem of leaf forward towards tips it is pH issue locking something out. Mobile nutrients always show issues on older leaves going up the plant because those are the ones transferring/processing nutes upward. Immobile nutrient deficiencies always appear on newer growth first.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Edit: I dont add separate nutes. I use megacrop. All in one. And it's only had I think one or two feedings of 1 gram per gallon. Max is 5 grams. Possibly the ffof soil i used. It's the only plant with that soil. Everything else is promix.


Ok I missed your edit and that was key. You may know this but if you are growing soil-less you have to treat the FFOF completely different. It's soil so definitely needs ph of 6.5-6.8. Soil-less is always lower because its getting ever closer to hydro and coco. As I said definitely don't add nutes to the FFOF until it asks for it. That is a very good balanced soil and will take any plant well into flower but always dies out at the end which is obviously because the company wants to sell their nute line as well and not just soil. It is awesome soil though.

In veg i never ever needed to add anything except maybe some cal mag at very low doses depending on water testing results of your water source.

Another good thing for FFOF is using their premade tea line I can't remember name of it now but had all the micro and macro nutes you need plus small amounts of NPK. Very similar to a EWC tea pretty much but a little more loaded.

I don't think you have a lockout due to over fert I do think you have a lock out from pH swing. Plant will fix itself just keep ph in check.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not sure how these will turn out, couldn't find much background. I'll mention this they don't crop worth a shit, got huge hollow stems that are fairly fragile. I've torn these up a bit.
> Be curious what Rusty from CV would have to say.


Here are the pics. This first one has the weird leaves . Not very full . The bus sure look off. It's only week three into flower, but it looks nothing like it's sister. Maybe I'm being too critical?
  

The one on the right is the nice pheno of the cookie wreck. She has some twist to her leaves. Very bushy with a wonderful smell. I wish I could I describe this wonderful smell. But I'm high AF. And my dumb @$$ rubbed the stem with the hand I rolled my and smoked my joint with.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

That first pic looks nothing like a mutation and very much over watering. Not sure as I am not running the op but very much my opinion upon looking. It definitely isn't too much N or the leaves would be way darker green.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That first pic looks nothing like a mutation and very much over watering. Not sure as I am not running the op but very much my opinion upon looking. It definitely isn't too much N or the leaves would be way darker green.


Hmmm... She's been droopy like that since I got her back from my friend who ran out of space in his tent. I was letting the soil dry out before feeding her again and wasn't wet I took the pic.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ok I missed your edit and that was key. You may know this but if you are growing soil-less you have to treat the FFOF completely different. It's soil so definitely needs ph of 6.5-6.8. Soil-less is always lower because its getting ever closer to hydro and coco. As I said definitely don't add nutes to the FFOF until it asks for it. That is a very good balanced soil and will take any plant well into flower but always dies out at the end which is obviously because the company wants to sell their nute line as well and not just soil. It is awesome soil though.
> 
> In veg i never ever needed to add anything except maybe some cal mag at very low doses depending on water testing results of your water source.
> 
> ...


Yeah dry I went back and edited it. I think after you replied. As long as it doesnt spread to other parts of the plant. I'll jus top it. And go one with it. I do ph in veg. But not flower. Bc my tap set out after 24 hours. And megacrop ig sets n holds at 6.15. I'm in soil. Kindve. I mix by hand. Usually promix bx and perlite. But mostly perlite. Kinda like a hempy bucket. I get a little faster growth rate. But still get that soil grown taste. Somewhat. In most cases when i mix. One 3gal pot. Has about 3-4 cups of soil. Everything else is perlite and or vermiculite.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Hmmm... She's been droopy like that since I got her back from my friend who ran out of space in his tent. I was letting the soil dry out before feeding her again and wasn't wet I took the pic.


Did this plant dry out to the point her root system was damaged? That looks like a plant that came close to dying from drying out but was watered in time to "save" it. Does the root area smell rotten to you, a sign that roots did die and are rotting?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

Does anyone think that plant has tmv man it looks like some pics of tmv? 

Edit: the only reason I say that is white stuff is starting on fans.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Does anyone think that plant has tmv man it looks like some pics of tmv?
> 
> Edit: the only reason I say that is white stuff is starting on fans.
> 
> View attachment 4160654


Nah. I don't think there's been an actual documented case of tmv in cannabis.

The white spots could be from pest like mites. 

It could be normal. I forget what it's called but sometimes those spots are nothing to worry about.

One thing I'm positive of it's not tmv.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Nah. I don't think there's been an actual documented case of tmv in cannabis.
> 
> The white spots could be from pest like mites.
> 
> ...


There has been several cases of tmv in herb. You can Google it. Although I've nvr seen it. Theres a guy on IG right now that has a variegated og strain that has it. And it spread to his other crop. I jus Googled a few images that plant looks like how it starts. But idk for sure. I've nvr seen it in person. Hope it straightens for him tho.

Edit: I'll see if I can find it again


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There has been several cases of tmv in herb. You can Google it. Although I've nvr seen it. Theres a guy on IG right now that has a variegated og strain that has it. And it spread to his other crop. I jus Googled a few images that plant looks like how it starts. But idk for sure. I've nvr seen it in person. Hope it straightens for him tho.
> 
> Edit: I'll see if I can find it again


I haven't seen an actual confirmed and tested case of tmv in cannabis.

I googled confirmed cases of tmv in cannabis. Just comes up with threads of people thinking it's tmv. 

If someone has a link of actual confirmed tmv with test to prove it in cannabis I'll believe it.

Im about 99.9% sure your plant doesnt has it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I haven't seen an actual confirmed and tested case of tmv in cannabis.
> 
> I googled confirmed cases of tmv in cannabis. Just comes up with threads of people thinking it's tmv.
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't saying it has it for sure. I'm trying to find the guy on ig. But I cant remember his damn name. It maybe something else as well.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Gtfoh. Seriously.


lol gu n the boys are awesome, you just dont know what you are doing. 99% pop rate for me, mass casualty cleanup for you. wonder why


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

@whitebb2727 see if this link works. It's from casp.org Facebook page. They tested and confirmed tmv

https://m.facebook.com/CASP.org/posts/947871228636315


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> lol gu n the boys are awesome, you just dont know what you are doing. 99% pop rate for me, mass casualty cleanup for you. wonder why


Wtf are you even talking about. Actually I dont even care. Block u as well.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Jul 5, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Can't we all just get along man!!!!! lol.
> i like rapid rooters for popping pellets, 100%! dome n go...


ph'd RO water, rapid rooters, germ mat, 2 dollar jiffy dome from wally world. 99% hit rate


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Does anyone think that plant has tmv man it looks like some pics of tmv?
> 
> Edit: the only reason I say that is white stuff is starting on fans.
> 
> View attachment 4160654


Stare very closely for awhile at soil and look for jumping things. It may or may not be thrips. First thing that popped in my head because it is very similar looking.

Edit: for those who haven't seen these little guys before here are some pics.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Stare very closely for awhile at soil and look for jumping things. It may or may not be thrips. First thing that popped in my head because it is very similar looking.


Yeah alot people say they have tmv and its thrips. Bc they look very very similar.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Stare very closely for awhile at soil and look for jumping things. It may or may not be thrips. First thing that popped in my head because it is very similar looking.


Btw that's not my plant. That was a blown up pic of the other guys post


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

Ahh ok glad you don't have troubles hope the other guys gets a handle on it. I edited added some dmg pics for other so they can see.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did this plant dry out to the point her root system was damaged? That looks like a plant that came close to dying from drying out but was watered in time to "save" it. Does the root area smell rotten to you, a sign that roots did die and are rotting?



Not sure. I sniffed around the roots and don't smell anything out of the ordinary. It's possible she was over watered. Maybe I let her dry out too much, but no funny aromas aside from the usual.



whytewidow said:


> Does anyone think that plant has tmv man it looks like some pics of tmv?
> 
> Edit: the only reason I say that is white stuff is starting on fans.
> 
> View attachment 4160654


Not sure what tmv is, but the leaves have raised bumps. Random throughout the plant, some are turning white. That's the white dots you're seeing.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Stare very closely for awhile at soil and look for jumping things. It may or may not be thrips. First thing that popped in my head because it is very similar looking.
> 
> Edit: for those who haven't seen these little guys before here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 4160673 View attachment 4160675


I have some thrip traps I'll put up just in case.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Not sure. I sniffed around the roots and don't smell anything out of the ordinary. It's possible she was over watered. Maybe I let her dry out too much, but no funny aromas aside from the usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what tmv is, but the leaves have raised bumps. Random throughout the plant, some are turning white. That's the white dots you're seeing.


Watering too much and then too little happens a lot man. It really looks 100% the case. I have seen and done it my self at times when I made my soil wayyyyyy too aerated or lite It makes it much harder to water right. One of the reasons I gave up soil-less and even promix dominant mixes...I build my own water only soil now so never any worries period and when I don't have time for that FFOF for flowering and happy frog for veg is golden. or jsut mix them both but happy frogs pH is more neutral and way better for starting plants in.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Here are the pics. This first one has the weird leaves . Not very full . The bus sure look off. It's only week three into flower, but it looks nothing like it's sister. Maybe I'm being too critical?
> View attachment 4160618 View attachment 4160619
> 
> The one on the right is the nice pheno of the cookie wreck. She has some twist to her leaves. Very bushy with a wonderful smell. I wish I could I describe this wonderful smell. But I'm high AF. And my dumb @$$ rubbed the stem with the hand I rolled my and smoked my joint with.


That first plant has identical looking leaves and growth pattern as mine do. Really makes me think it is a trait of this particular strain.


----------



## genuity (Jul 5, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That first plant has identical looking leaves and growth pattern as mine do. Really makes me think it is a trait of this particular strain.


More that likely that's all it is..


----------



## charface (Jul 5, 2018)

genuity said:


> More that likely that's all it is..


Cookie wreck should come with a warning lable stating that you might get a wonky pheno so people don't try to remedy with nutes


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Watering too much and then too little happens a lot man. It really looks 100% the case. I have seen and done it my self at times when I made my soil wayyyyyy too aerated or lite It makes it much harder to water right. One of the reasons I gave up soil-less and even promix dominant mixes...I build my own water only soil now so never any worries period and when I don't have time for that FFOF for flowering and happy frog for veg is golden. or jsut mix them both but happy frogs pH is more neutral and way better for starting plants in.


I couldn't tell you how many times I've mixed my soil wrong and got watering off like that. From either it drying out to fast or not fast enough. Prob more than I have fingers lol. And I have them all. Lol


----------



## sato108 (Jul 5, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck should come with a warning lable stating that you might get a wonky pheno so people don't try to remedy with nutes


For real though...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I couldn't tell you how many times I've mixed my soil wrong and got watering off like that. From either it drying out to fast or not fast enough. Prob more than I have fingers lol. And I have them all. Lol


Well, I changed this for good and never worry about it anymore. Doing clackamascoots or gascanastans build your own soil is pretty much exactly what I do, but we all do some things slightly different.

Maybe these links will also give you some epiphanies:

https://autopot-usa.com/products/

Flexitank pro
Easy2go
Easy2grow
Easy2propagate

Wtf is watering and why would anyone do that anymore? Haha  I have so much time caring for my actual plants rather than nute measuring, lifting pots to judge if they are thirsty or not, or worrying about deficiencies. The other cool thing is who gives a fuck if the power goes out on any of this stuff (especially when cloning) and the fact you run 0 risk of any flooding or accidental spills.

This is also an incredible system and works wonders. Capillary mats are king.

http://waterpulse.com/products/grower-capillary-mats/

Let your plants water themselves.

Now if only I could train my plants to trim themselves...


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 5, 2018)

The Mutated Cowboy Cookies that ended up topping herself.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, I changed this for good and never worry about it anymore. Doing clackamascoots or gascanastans build your own soil is pretty much exactly what I do, but we all do some things slightly different.
> 
> Maybe these links will also give you some epiphanies:
> 
> ...


I've looked at those autopots before. And my nute is pretty simple. I mean I do have weight it out. But i have like 300 pre measured packs. Did take some time. But i do it when i have free time if i think about it. I have like 50 milk jugs of water. I take from the back put a new one in its place. But I jus packet in jug give a mix and water. But I nvr flower more than 8 at a time. I'm super tiny. I run 3 tents usually 4. So it does get kindve time consuming. My only thing about using autopots. You only have one res correct? And I usually run at least 5 different strains at the same time. Some strains may need as much as strain c but strain d needs 3 times the amount. You know what I mean. So what do you do in that case? Or do you usually run clones of the same..
And the other big thing is I really dont have alot of free time. I have two small kids. So I cant be checking ph constantly with hydro or the like. I'd love to try it tho bc I love hempy pots

Edit: right on tyvm for the links. Those mats seem cool as shit.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So it does get kindve time consuming. My only thing about using autopots. You only have one res correct? And I usually run at least 5 different strains at the same time. Some strains may need as much as strain c but strain d needs 3 times the amount. You know what I mean. So what do you do in that case? Or do you usually run clones of the same..
> And the other big thing is I really dont have alot of free time. I have two small kids. So I cant be checking ph constantly with hydro or the like. I'd love to try it tho bc I love hempy pots
> 
> Edit: right on tyvm for the links. Those mats seem cool as shit.


It's not hydro and that is the beauty of it man. You grow in 100% water only soil. There is never a deficiency or a over fertilization. The plants eat and drink exactly what they need and they always have access to water so you can watch the growth rate increase...You can order multiple small autopot res's and set ups or whatever. I run multiple 60 gallon res's for my plants. I use capillary and autopots. I like both systems. This is the best KISS system out there period. When you start dealing with huge amounts of plants you don't have time for all the bullshit. If you have kids and are running small amounts you don't have time for the bs either. Tents make your situation a little more tricky. Water pulse put out a new product not too long ago called a pallet mat. Basically a cap mat with out all the extras but you do manually water. The thing about though is you water all plants at once. Pour it right into the mat all the plants will drink what they need. They call it a pallet mat because that is how most major growers use it. They pop it ontop of a wooden pallet.

I had big guys ask me for years how I run so many seeds and different varieties with all of them looking perfect. Organics and cap mats are how. Every plant and strain is different. Only time I would ever go back to hydro or coco is if I toned things down and only ran clones I knew...Don't get me wrong coco and hydro have incredible growth speed and yield, but damn man peace of mind and free time (or the option to run more plants than you could dream of) are golden.

I don't want to start a hydro vs organic argument but to me hydro is all about $ and you are the customer.

PS the flexitank pros are what you want. The main reason I bought them was for the collapsible aspect and portability...Sometimes you gotta move and move quick ya know? Storage space is always limited.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not hydro and that is the beauty of it man. You grow in 100% water only soil. There is never a deficiency or a over fertilization. The plants eat and drink exactly what they need and they always have access to water so you can watch the growth rate increase...You can order multiple small autopot res's and set ups or whatever. I run multiple 60 gallon res's for my plants. I use capillary and autopots. I like both systems. This is the best KISS system out there period. When you start dealing with huge amounts of plants you don't have time for all the bullshit. If you have kids and are running small amounts you don't have time for the bs either. Tents make your situation a little more tricky. Water pulse put out a new product not too long ago called a pallet mat. Basically a cap mat with out all the extras but you do manually water. The thing about though is you water all plants at once. Pour it right into the mat all the plants will drink what they need. They call it a pallet mat because that is how most major growers use it. They pop it ontop of a wooden pallet.
> 
> I had big guys ask me for years how I run so many seeds and different varieties with all of them looking perfect. Organics and cap mats are how. Every plant and strain is different. Only time I would ever go back to hydro or coco is if I toned things down and only ran clones I knew...Don't get me wrong coco and hydro have incredible growth speed and yield, but damn man peace of mind and free time (or the option to run more plants than you could dream of) are golden.
> 
> ...


I didnt read that far into the autopots once I figured out water. I thought they were hydro. I get it now tho. I'm reading the entire page(s) I have a general hydro setup. The waterfarm. Complete kit but I've nvr opened it. Bc of the ph n what not. Res temps and all that. It takes 10 mins to feed all my tents. So I'm in out pretty quick which is handy bc my kids are 5 and 3. And nosey as shit lol. Where's dad. I go to the store alot lol. I think I may try the autopots out tho. They have small single bucket setup to get my feet wet so to speak. Which then can be added to fairly cheap. They also look easy to make one from DIY. I'm pretty handy. But I may buy one to have it in hand to make the next or add on. And as far as hydro being a money game. I agree a million percent. All those additives and boosters and washes and this n that. Its unreal. And all unnecessary. I appreciate you explaining it out. As long as the wife doesnt shit to bed over me buying it. I kindve spent 475 bucks on beans without telling her first. So I'm kinda in the dog house. But she grows too. So I use that as an excuse and tell her she gets half the beans. Lol. But she wants to run coco next in her tent. I jus refuse to mess with it. And she wants do organics. I said if you wanna do coco organics you have to get rid of the kids. She said well pack yours and the kids shit. Lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I go to the store alot lol.



Edit: by the way I think i accidentally gave the link to growers mats for the water pulse you want the retail mats most likely.

LOL. Yeah man I can leave my plants alone for weeks at a time if need be...I don't ever do that though and don't recommend it. My main thing now is really using the autopot res's with water pulse mats. Autopots are awesome and work great but for many situations I need less tubing and things. There is more than one way to skin a cat too.

Use autopot res's + easy2go hook up.

Build 8'x24' foot rectangle with 2x4's. Insert pond liner or save money and use thinner plastic 6 mil or so you use for vapor barriers and stuff under homes. Put some hydro rocks or some wicking thing on bottom of fabric pots so soil isnt sitting water just wicking. Put them in rectangle turn on water valve. Pay for children's college.

Can also make felt lines that you sew into fabric pots and goes from top of pot down to water below. Wicks water to your plant while it sits on a grate above. This saves you from roots growing out of pots into water.

Green algae will grow makes shit slippery when not using a grate. Can also use shade screen so algae doesnt grow. Also leaves and debris can be a bitch falling down into watering rectangle.

Cap mats are great by the way...just require electricity and reliance on timer. but for me this works much better things stay much cleaner. Don't have to walk in water don't have algae growth et cetera, Using the full autopot system obviously saves you from some of the other issues but this can help you start on lower budget.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah alot people say they have tmv and its thrips. Bc they look very very similar.


While this is not TMV but im sure its some kind of "mosaic virus" that is spreading to the grass below it. The plant is not directly on top of the grass. Its on a cinderblock. The runoff is carrying the "mosaic virus." Thrip damage and a "mosaic virus" are completely different.
 
This is an auto I have growing outdoors right now.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> While this is not TMV but im sure its some kind of "mosaic virus" that is spreading to the grass below it. The plant is not directly on top of the grass. Its on a cinderblock. The runoff is carrying the "mosaic virus." Thrip damage and a "mosaic virus" are completely different.
> View attachment 4160730 View attachment 4160731
> This is an auto I have growing outdoors right now.


Yeah I meant broad mites. Not thrips. My bad. Tmv and broadmites damage looks similar. Thanks for pointing that out. It wont let me edit it now.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> While this is not TMV but im sure its some kind of "mosaic virus" that is spreading to the grass below it. The plant is not directly on top of the grass. Its on a cinderblock. The runoff is carrying the "mosaic virus." Thrip damage and a "mosaic virus" are completely different.
> View attachment 4160730 View attachment 4160731
> This is an auto I have growing outdoors right now.


I'd be careful if you have anything else growing. After touching it. I'd make sure you use hand sanitizer. They say 10% Clorox rinse will kill it. Bc mosiac viruses can live in dead leaves that have fallen, any sap and or perspiration. Hope it doesnt ruin your grow man. Good luck.


----------



## Skiball (Jul 5, 2018)

Anyone have experience with gunslinger?


----------



## klx (Jul 5, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Anyone have experience with gunslinger?


Popped 6 a while back. Killed 1 male, kept 2 males and have 3 females at 18 days in flower. Vigorous in veg and they cloned easy.


----------



## THT (Jul 5, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> The Mutated Cowboy Cookies that ended up topping herself.


I lol'd at that pic/comment.


----------



## THT (Jul 5, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Anyone have experience with gunslinger?


I grew out one great female. She was pretty tall but slender, stayed as one main cola and flowered quite quickly, nice and frosty, and super loud sour chem and sweat. Sorry I dont have many pics of her.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 6, 2018)

THT said:


> I grew out one great female. She was pretty tall but slender, stayed as one main cola and flowered quite quickly, nice and frosty, and super loud sour chem and sweat. Sorry I dont have many pics of her.
> View attachment 4160742 View attachment 4160743


sog candidate right there!


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 6, 2018)

Does Greenpoint deliver everywhere in the US?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 6, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Does Greenpoint deliver everywhere in the US?


Do you get mail?


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 6, 2018)

Skiball said:


> Anyone have experience with gunslinger?


One of my favs from Gps. Not a ton of stretch, dense flowers, very frosty. Some have found cherry terps, but mine have been more stardawg, lemony cleaning product. I popped 6 seeds and found very minor differences, mostly in structure. Some were single cola dominate and others branched more. I was impressed enough to grab a second pack before they were gone. 

Right now Gunslinger and Purple Badlands hold the top spots for Gps gear in my garden.


----------



## DustBomb (Jul 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Do you get mail?


Meaning non med states


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Does Greenpoint deliver everywhere in the US?


Greenpoint will send to any US state regardless of the local fuckheads.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 6, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> One of my favs from Gps. Not a ton of stretch, dense flowers, very frosty. Some have found cherry terps, but mine have been more stardawg, lemony cleaning product. I popped 6 seeds and found very minor differences, mostly in structure. Some were single cola dominate and others branched more. I was impressed enough to grab a second pack before they were gone.
> 
> Right now Gunslinger and Purple Badlands hold the top spots for Gps gear in my garden.


I was lucky and got purple badlands for 27 shipped yesterday in auction. Blueberry is one of my fav strains for relaxing so I really am looking forward to it. Surprised I didn't swoop it earlier, didn't know Flo was similar to Blueberry.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2018)

Thought my 2 tiny Butch Cassidy would go about 8 or 9 grams each.....surprise,16.4 and 16.7 dry. These were marvelous in veg until topping at which point they stopped growing both greens and roots. Will run agin without topping.

Way strong herb and seems quite immobilizing at times. Extremely dense buds. Earthy and almost skunky or garlic aroma today.


----------



## THT (Jul 6, 2018)

@Chunky Stool , I've seen you mention hollow stems a few times, I am wondering if I am the only one who has fashioned a smoking pipe from a cannabis stem


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

I keep getting pms on water only soil for perfect plants every time:

Reading this whole thread should be pretty mind blowing. Pay attention to clackamas coot and gascanastan:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241964


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

If you bought cult classics seeds from greenpoint and were disappointed with them, check out @Beanfulfillment on instagram. 
I bought two packs of 'jupiter and beyond' and ended up with 4 plants -- from 24 seeds.
My replacements arrived yesterday and I'm stoked! They even sent an extra pack!


----------



## robert 14617 (Jul 6, 2018)

Just shiped


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Thought my 2 tiny Butch Cassidy would go about 8 or 9 grams each.....surprise,16.4 and 16.7 dry. These were marvelous in veg until topping at which point they stopped growing both greens and roots. Will run agin without topping.
> 
> Way strong herb and seems quite immobilizing at times. Extremely dense buds. Earthy and almost skunky or garlic aroma today.


My SDK isn't responding to my style topping very well. Compared to my Dberrymore clones. I was thinking that the SDK might do better as a clone because its tissue will be more mature with alternating node sites and all that. Has anyone else noticed that clones grow faster then plants from seed? I've never been able to grow the same plant from clone and seed to see what happens when the growth is compared.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you bought cult classics seeds from greenpoint and were disappointed with them, check out @Beanfulfillment on instagram.
> I bought two packs of 'jupiter and beyond' and ended up with 4 plants -- from 24 seeds.
> My replacements arrived yesterday and I'm stoked! They even sent an extra pack!
> View attachment 4161039


I've got an old pack of gleemonex and Nurse Rachet that was gifted to me. The packaging looks way different from that. My packaging is light blue and silver.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 6, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My SDK isn't responding to my style topping very well. Compared to my Dberrymore clones. I was thinking that the SDK might do better as a clone because its tissue will be more mature with alternating node sites and all that. Has anyone else noticed that clones grow faster then plants from seed? I've never been able to grow the same plant from clone and seed to see what happens when the growth is compared.


For me plants from seed seems to be more vigorous growth than from clone.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> For me plants from seed seems to be more vigorous growth than from clone.


They are.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2018)

Not a cloner here as I like the new surprises from seeds. Very seldom have I seen crap from seeds of good repute apart from sex confused herms.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 6, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> For me plants from seed seems to be more vigorous growth than from clone.


In what ways? A plant with a healthy vigor will perform with more vigor than one without, they all came from seed.
From a time:throughput perspective I'd run cuts >> seeds all day at better efficiency.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I keep getting pms on water only soil for perfect plants every time:
> 
> Reading this whole thread should be pretty mind blowing. Pay attention to clackamas coot and gascanastan:
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241964


ill be reading this for a loooong time, tnx lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 6, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> For me plants from seed seems to be more vigorous growth than from clone.


Yeah I don't have an opinion on it, that's why I was asking.

Edit: I was just clarifying, didn't want anyone to take it as a green light for a debate/arguement. I appreciate everyone's opinion in this thread.


----------



## Noinch (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you bought cult classics seeds from greenpoint and were disappointed with them, check out @Beanfulfillment on instagram.
> I bought two packs of 'jupiter and beyond' and ended up with 4 plants -- from 24 seeds.
> My replacements arrived yesterday and I'm stoked! They even sent an extra pack!
> View attachment 4161039


Hell love the packaging


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> In what ways? A plant with a healthy vigor will perform with more vigor than one without, they all came from seed.
> From a time:throughput perspective I'd run cuts >> seeds all day at better efficiency.


Clones don't have a taproot, but other than that, there shouldn't be much difference.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2018)

I have nothing against cloning and may someday clone too. No room either. A lot of seed folks here on Greenpoint Seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

The logistics weren't working out for my breeding experiment. 
And I noticed that some of my Texas Butter plants are on the verge of flowering -- so the stud male had to go. 
I even made a few phone calls but nobody wanted him...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Clones don't have a taproot, but other than that, there shouldn't be much difference.


Will your seeds be grown and sexed before cuts rooted and flowering?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Will your seeds be grown and sexed before cuts rooted and flowering?


Is that a rhetorical question? 

I'm never in a hurry...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The logistics weren't working out for my breeding experiment.
> And I noticed that some of my Texas Butter plants are on the verge of flowering -- so the stud male had to go.
> I even made a few phone calls but nobody wanted him...
> View attachment 4161092


I know how hard that can be . 
A lot of love n care n time laying on the ground there .


----------



## Bstndutchy (Jul 6, 2018)

Lonely DD doing well outdoors ...not much odor coming off her yet


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The logistics weren't working out for my breeding experiment.
> And I noticed that some of my Texas Butter plants are on the verge of flowering -- so the stud male had to go.
> I even made a few phone calls but nobody wanted him...
> View attachment 4161092


I find this post incredibly offensive.

@genuity Ban him.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I find this post incredibly offensive.
> 
> @genuity Ban him.
> 
> View attachment 4161122




i was offended myself...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i was offended myself...


I still feel terrible for killing such a gorgeous plant.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 6, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> For me plants from seed seems to be more vigorous growth than from clone.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still feel terrible for killing such a gorgeous plant.


someone here, i believe it was @OLD MOTHER SATIVA (if my stoned ass remembers correctly) cuts branches off of his males and puts them in a short glass of water. put something under them as they lean over in a short glass and will dump pollen. just put some fresh water in the glass or refill as necessary.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

I did this for a long time too ^ I used black or white SMOOTH/SLICK paper.


----------



## higher self (Jul 6, 2018)

Blizzard Bush (short pheno) starting to really ripen up. I pretty much just top dressed around week 3 and plain water, next run I will feed them more. Smelling like that OG I love gotta see how she vapes, im all about the flavors to go along with the high.


----------



## THT (Jul 6, 2018)

This Bodega Bubblegum tho..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

THT said:


> This Bodega Bubblegum tho..
> View attachment 4161149
> View attachment 4161152


Your pics are great. I really think I will pick up a few of these packs to rummage through and see if I can breed it to the point the bubblegum is always there. Every pic of these is really nice and never did I think bubblegum would breed good with chemdog. Lots of people saying they get a strong gum smell though.


----------



## THT (Jul 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Lots of people saying they get a strong gum smell though


Thanks! this one has a strong Bubblegum smell but also has a nice chem background.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your pics are great. I really think I will pick up a few of these packs to rummage through and see if I can breed it to the point the bubblegum is always there. Every pic of these is really nice and never did I think bubblegum would breed good with chemdog. Lots of people saying they get a strong gum smell though.


My male was a bodega. 

None of my females have much smell from the stem rub, so they'll probably favor the mother.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 6, 2018)

I have the Blizzard Bush short pheno as well. She’s about half the size of the rest. Unless she pulls out something amazing I probably won’t keep her. The taller phenos smell like vanilla and gas and seem like they have the hybrid vigor. I may have one good keeper out of the ladies. I popped half a pack.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 6, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I have the Blizzard Bush short pheno as well. She’s about half the size of the rest. Unless she pulls out something amazing I probably won’t keep her. The taller phenos smell like vanilla and gas and seem like they have the hybrid vigor. I may have one good keeper out of the ladies. I popped half a pack.


I am running a variety of things, trying to decide on some mothers, the chance that BB makes the cut is pretty low, Cookies n Chem is stacking like crazy. Blizzard Bush has some vigor, giant fan leaves, but is just a shorty. Could be a scroggers dream if she drops fire.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Your pics are great. I really think I will pick up a few of these packs to rummage through and see if I can breed it to the point the bubblegum is always there. Every pic of these is really nice and never did I think bubblegum would breed good with chemdog. Lots of people saying they get a strong gum smell though.


I love some bubblegum, that is a tasty cut...why do I look at this thread? There are too many desirable beans out there...we have an embarrassment of riches, my friends. 

Remember the bad old days when finding something other than Mexican brick was the only mission? Well, that’s how it was for me most of my life, anyway. 

Shit, I’m rambling again...don’t mind me.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am running a variety of things, trying to decide on some mothers,


Same here, the taller phenos of B.B. just reek. I’m stoked on those. The shorter one is not as stanky but you never know. I have three jelly pie, 4 chinook haze, 4 cackleberry, and 3 Chickasaw cooler testers going. Should get a few sweet mommas outta this.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 6, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Same here, the taller phenos of B.B. just reek. I’m stoked on those. The shorter one is not as stanky but you never know. I have three jelly pie, 4 chinook haze, 4 cackleberry, and 3 Chickasaw cooler testers going. Should get a few sweet mommas outta this.


I have an OBS, CnC, BB and Shoreline’s Sour Glue all cloned out in my first diy hydro setup, just in case one is a killer, and I started the last four beans from my pack of Dynasty’s Huckleberry Destar. I know I will want to keep whatever females I find in there...and then there’s the Shoreline GG4 cross...an embarrassment of riches.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They are.


I agree 100% I've also noticed something on revegged mother clones. The original seed plant I flowered. A gg4 cross. Wonderful plant. It's a keeper of mine. I revegged the plant. Till it started growing new branches n whatnot. It actually revegged very fast 31 days I was able to take clones. But anyway. I took 5 clones. Culled the reveg mother that was original seed. Super super fast growing plant. Different traits seem to come out of clones that aren't seen in the original seed plant. I know on reveg ig grow weird shit. But my clones now older and full size plant. They exhibit 3 leaf ogkb leaves. Which wasn't at all in the first plant. You know what I mean. The fans stack ontop of each other. Kinda almost duck foot looking. Full size fans. All of them. And slower veg growth. It's a gg4 x jamaican pineapple. Dont know the source. But anyway. It's still a keeper to this day.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The logistics weren't working out for my breeding experiment.
> And I noticed that some of my Texas Butter plants are on the verge of flowering -- so the stud male had to go.
> I even made a few phone calls but nobody wanted him...
> View attachment 4161092


Take a small branch and throw it in a glass of water and leave it. And or throw make it have 12/12 it will still flower out a baggy over it and save pollen from him. He looked like a nice male.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree 100% I've also noticed something on revegged mother clones. The original seed plant I flowered. A gg4 cross. Wonderful plant. It's a keeper of mine. I revegged the plant. Till it started growing new branches n whatnot. It actually revegged very fast 31 days I was able to take clones. But anyway. I took 5 clones. Culled the reveg mother that was original seed. Super super fast growing plant. Different traits seem to come out of clones that aren't seen in the original seed plant. I know on reveg ig grow weird shit. But my clones now older and full size plant. They exhibit 3 leaf ogkb leaves. Which wasn't at all in the first plant. You know what I mean. The fans stack ontop of each other. Kinda almost duck foot looking. Full size fans. All of them. And slower veg growth. It's a gg4 x jamaican pineapple. Dont know the source. But anyway. It's still a keeper to this day.


I know exactly what you mean. Reveg is last resort and for whatever reasons can display some odd mutations. In males it can lead to constant pollination that never ends...which can be a good or bad thing depending on the goose the pollen is falling from =) 

I would love to know the science behind it but no scientist I have spoke to has much of a clue so far...Even lab coats in the industry. Most of us tend to agree it's epigenetic and the science is still out on that although a lot of progress has been made in the past 5 years. Genes and distortion of are funny things. Physics are crazy.

I dunno shit is microhard man


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> ...an embarrassment of riches.


That’s for sure. Nice little lineup!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree 100% I've also noticed something on revegged mother clones. The original seed plant I flowered. A gg4 cross. Wonderful plant. It's a keeper of mine. I revegged the plant. Till it started growing new branches n whatnot. It actually revegged very fast 31 days I was able to take clones. But anyway. I took 5 clones. Culled the reveg mother that was original seed. Super super fast growing plant. Different traits seem to come out of clones that aren't seen in the original seed plant. I know on reveg ig grow weird shit. But my clones now older and full size plant. They exhibit 3 leaf ogkb leaves. Which wasn't at all in the first plant. You know what I mean. The fans stack ontop of each other. Kinda almost duck foot looking. Full size fans. All of them. And slower veg growth. It's a gg4 x jamaican pineapple. Dont know the source. But anyway. It's still a keeper to this day.



This is why I grow my seed plants in dirt and take cuts when they start to show sex,than I put the cuts straight into dwc.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 7, 2018)

@GrowRijt @higher self @Michael Huntherz and any others with flowering blizz b's at the moment. I just flipped my only fem bb a couple days ago and the stretch is definitely on with this gal. I was more worried about the dcatcher, but she's not even half as fast as bb. I have a feeling both these girls are going to stink, as well.

@Rivendell @sourgummy pbadlands are on deck here and am really looking forward to them. I tried some flo wax from a buddy in CO a couple years back and remember the flavor being amazing.


----------



## higher self (Jul 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @GrowRijt @higher self @Michael Huntherz and any others with flowering blizz b's at the moment. I just flipped my only fem bb a couple days ago and the stretch is definitely on with this gal. I was more worried about the dcatcher, but she's not even half as fast as bb. I have a feeling both these girls are going to stink, as well.
> 
> @Rivendell @sourgummy pbadlands are on deck here and am really looking forward to them. I tried some flo wax from a buddy in CO a couple years back and remember the flavor being amazing.


I put the stretchy BB pheno in flower a few days ago myself as well. Going from the stem rubs its definitely has or should have the most smell. 

I also just sexed some Purple Bandz lol. My last 4 seeds ended up with 3 females!! Will be my 1st GPS plants that's not an OG, so excited to run them.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 7, 2018)

Hydro is the shit. Jelly Pie putting out over here. Strawberry and grape Jelly smell. No chem smell. This thing is a beauty. Sitting in a .67 gallon pot. The smell is so potent I am very stoked!! Anyone would have to enjoy this. Unless you hate fruits. Then well, you’re no fun.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 7, 2018)

Another perfect plant. Ohhhhh so interested to see if strawberry stays after the cure. It will smell amazing regardless anyways.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4161401
> 
> Hydro is the shit. Jelly Pie putting out over here. Strawberry and grape Jelly smell. No chem smell. This thing is a beauty. Sitting in a .67 gallon pot. The smell is so potent I am very stoked!! Anyone would have to enjoy this. Unless you hate fruits. Then well, you’re no fun.
> View attachment 4161404


that's gonna be a really nice plant! good work!


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> any others with flowering blizz b's at the moment. I just flipped my only fem bb a couple days ago and the stretch is definitely on with this gal. I was more worried about the dcatcher, but she's not even half as fast as bb. I have a feeling both these girls are going to stink, as well.


Nice, the taller BB’s in my lot seem to be the better overall choice. I think I have three phenos out of four girls. One shorter, softer smells but good structure, seems to be an indica leaner. Two very hot smelling, tall hybrids which seem to smell like a mix of Pura Vida and SD so far. And a third taller very Sativa leaning pheno that hopefully is an Appalachia type lady which would be tight.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 0-24 weeks. 9-37 stretch units.


This made my day.
I mean I love great info!

But I thought it was closer to 
0 - 36 weeks and 7 - 42 stretch units.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

Dang. 
It looks like 'Half & Half' by CV has been discontinued and won't be restocked. 
I've got 4 going right now and 2 of them are monsters.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dang.
> It looks like 'Half & Half' by CV has been discontinued and won't be restocked.
> I've got 4 going right now and 2 of them are monsters.


did you take cuts? i almost bought a pack back when they were in stock and was always curious. share pics in flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> did you take cuts? i almost bought a pack back when they were in stock and was always curious. share pics in flower


I haven't taken any cuts yet, but I better hurry up before they start flowering. 
Stem rub is surprisingly funky for a high CBD strain. I've got a feeling they're going to turn out good. 

My only complaint about Half & Half is that it's not very resistant to mold & mildew -- which is a major bummer in my neck of the woods. 
I've plucked at least a dozen fan leaves with PM spots and one of my big plants got strangled by mold.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Another perfect plant. Ohhhhh so interested to see if strawberry stays after the cure. It will smell amazing regardless anyways.


I really am so happy with this one. I too am really hoping that strawberry dominant smell maintains itself. But also like you said it really is going to be impressive no matter what at this point, with smelling all fruit at this point in the game. The clone is a champ too. Really feel like I scored with this plant. Not much else one could ask for in the smell department other than being your personal fav. Getting your nose near a bud is all you need to do to get that whiff.



Goats22 said:


> that's gonna be a really nice plant! good work!


Thanks! First go at hydro nutes and I am very much liking it.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @GrowRijt @higher self @Michael Huntherz and any others with flowering blizz b's at the moment. I just flipped my only fem bb a couple days ago and the stretch is definitely on with this gal. I was more worried about the dcatcher, but she's not even half as fast as bb. I have a feeling both these girls are going to stink, as well.
> 
> @Rivendell @sourgummy pbadlands are on deck here and am really looking forward to them. I tried some flo wax from a buddy in CO a couple years back and remember the flavor being amazing.


I only grew out one pheno, by stretch almost triple, fat fat buds but it’s almost 100 days into flowering still spitting only white pistils, just wont finish, I just culled all the clones of it, no matter how good the smoke the flower time on this pheno is bad

Grew out jelly pie got two females both very similar chem Stardawg dom, good smoke went around ten weeks both

Hibernate I popped two , got a darker Stardawg leaner I just love, great flavor heavy sedation ,dense sticky chemdog flavor I had years ago, and also had a lighter green pheno not as potent both went around nine weeks

Hibernate so far is my favorite I have popped

Oh also chopped a pioneer kush last week, sample was all bubba flavor, and structure just Stardawg colors, squat no stretch 8 weeks, easy plant great return, Just a little boring to me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I only grew out one pheno, by stretch almost triple, fat fat buds but it’s almost 100 days into flowering still spitting only white pistils, just wont finish, I just culled all the clones of it, no matter how good the smoke the flower time on this pheno is bad
> 
> Grew out jelly pie got two females both very similar chem Stardawg dom, good smoke went around ten weeks both
> 
> ...


Hibernate is in the auction today. 
It will be in the next batch that I pop, along with Jelly Pie and Cookies N Chem.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 7, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I only grew out one pheno, by stretch almost triple, fat fat buds but it’s almost 100 days into flowering still spitting only white pistils, just wont finish, I just culled all the clones of it, no matter how good the smoke the flower time on this pheno is bad
> 
> Grew out jelly pie got two females both very similar chem Stardawg dom, good smoke went around ten weeks both
> 
> ...


Great report, thank you!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

The pheno I have a blizzard is looking to be an amazing producer I’ll tell ya. There is lots of gold in that pura vida no doubt.

It’s in a one gallon happy frog and looking to put out an ounce easy probably closer to 40 grams dry multiple heads topped a couple times I think, I just let one of its clones go into flower about two weeks, the stretch is almost immediate

Edit: but with this pheno I could harvest two crops of other strains to this one , with the long flower time


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 7, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Edit: but with this pheno I could harvest two crops of other strains to this one , with the long flower time


Dude, 100 days is out of control though. Did they show sex early or later?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Thanks! First go at hydro nutes and I am very much liking it.


What???? But......chemicals ! ! ! 
[ welcome to the deplorable club ] 



mistermagoo said:


> I only grew out one pheno, by stretch almost triple, fat fat buds but it’s almost 100 days into flowering still spitting only white pistils, just wont finish, I just culled all the clones of it, no matter how good the smoke the flower time on this pheno is bad
> 
> Grew out jelly pie got two females both very similar chem Stardawg dom, good smoke went around ten weeks both
> 
> ...


Now that's a fine report w/ good details. Good job !


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Dude, 100 days is out of control though. Did they show sex early or later?


Was spitting preflowers in veg like a horny teen, everything looked great then I looked at the calendar and was chopping the mates next to her like wait a sec.....
Awesome for scrog the stems just bend and bend and recoup, I usually do hempy buckets, just the tester strains were in soil, the blizzard Bush clone is in a hempy so I’ll be sure to take notes....I’ll get you guys some pics in a couple hours


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

Totally forgot I ran Night Riders , popped four got two females

One fat cola dom one that topped well, regular faint chem and skunks smells good def top shelf buttt.....

...But the second pheno I kept slightly more branch and got another clone going it was straight candy lemons, pine sol lemon but more candy , yield was probably half of the other one, for real, but much better flavor and trich count


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 7, 2018)

Alright guys I need your help with something. I was resituating some things yesterday and had to mess with the timers and what not and forgot to switch one timer controlling a single light back to timer instead of on. 

So now I just realize when the lights are suppose to come on that the one never went out for the 12 hrs of dark. 

So do I shut them all off now and leave them until tomorrow at the normal scheduled time or let them go as scheduled(meaning that there would be 36 straight uninterrupted hrs of light in the tent)? 

Greatly appreciate any input! Praying they dont start herming again after this.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alright guys I need your help with something. I was resituating some things yesterday and had to mess with the timers and what not and forgot to switch one timer controlling a single light back to timer instead of on.
> 
> So now I just realize when the lights are suppose to come on that the one never went out for the 12 hrs of dark.
> 
> ...


This is an interesting problem that anyone with a power outage might have had to deal with.

In your case the lights stayed on in the photoperiod vs being off during lights on. 

I would shut them off as scheduled and move forward from there.

Good luck! You said herming "again" have these already shown intersex?

IME you can have a few light screw ups here and there and get away with it, it's when you're always in there messing around in lights off or have really horrible light leaks that become problematic.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alright guys I need your help with something. I was resituating some things yesterday and had to mess with the timers and what not and forgot to switch one timer controlling a single light back to timer instead of on.
> 
> So now I just realize when the lights are suppose to come on that the one never went out for the 12 hrs of dark.
> 
> ...



I've had this happen in flower in my rooms when I was running them. Sometimes living in the sticks I would get a power outage once a month and it would mess my timers up. Usually if a light stayed on in my flower room and I caught it, I would just shut it off with the rest. Don't do anything special is my suggestion. Try to get it back to where it was as close as possible. Don't give them any extra light or dark hours. Just try to figure out where it suppose to be if it wasn't messed up and set it to that. Shouldn't freak them out too much unless it was messed up for days on end. Just my opinion/experience.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

Some plants are *way* more likely to herm, just like some kids are more fussy than others. 
A plant that herms because of the tiny light on my fan, etc... is one I don't want to deal with.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alright guys I need your help with something. I was resituating some things yesterday and had to mess with the timers and what not and forgot to switch one timer controlling a single light back to timer instead of on.
> 
> So now I just realize when the lights are suppose to come on that the one never went out for the 12 hrs of dark.
> 
> ...



I've had this happen a few times with my sonoffs when I first got them and set them up. It was only shutting off the Samsung strips. And I have custom deep reds n far reds that stayed on. As long as you get them back on track at next lights off. More than likely you'll be ok. Unless maybe you have a finicky strain that's known to throw a banner or balls sack here n there. Just try n make sure they dont mess up again. But my reds were not shutting off for 3 days str8 and they came out ok. Good luck.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 7, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> This is an interesting problem that anyone with a power outage might have had to deal with.
> 
> In your case the lights stayed on in the photoperiod vs being off during lights on.
> 
> ...


Yeah right in the beginning of flower they started throwing sacks and turned out I had a light leak, fixed the light leak and spent the next few days picking sacks and nanners off the CNC and SDK, luckily it didn't effect any of the other plants in the tent. 
They're about 3 weeks into flower now and had stopped throwing nanners. 
Everyone's saying to continue with the normal schedule so that's what I'll do, lights will go out in about 10 hrs. 
Crossing my fingers though, these CNC and SDK seem to be a bit more finicky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Totally forgot I ran Night Riders , popped four got two females
> 
> One fat cola dom one that topped well, regular faint chem and skunks smells good def top shelf buttt.....
> 
> ...But the second pheno I kept slightly more branch and got another clone going it was straight candy lemons, pine sol lemon but more candy , yield was probably half of the other one, for real, but much better flavor and trich count


How many days from flip to finish, magoo?


----------



## tatonka (Jul 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I haven't taken any cuts yet, but I better hurry up before they start flowering.
> Stem rub is surprisingly funky for a high CBD strain. I've got a feeling they're going to turn out good.
> 
> My only complaint about Half & Half is that it's not very resistant to mold & mildew -- which is a major bummer in my neck of the woods.
> ...


Damn. I have been battling powdery mildew for a bit here this year.
Lilacs have it. Oak trees have it. Maple trees have it. This funky grass I have never seen till this year has it.
My veg room has it. Many cucumbers and melon plants have died this year from it.
Fucking all different versions of the powdery mildew from what I've read.
I have been rotating with neem treatments foliar, sodium bicarbonate foliar and Silicon foliar spray.
This shit is wearing me out.
On a different note.
In your experience, are CBD strains hard to clone?
What I mean is, is it common for the clones to die off before they root?
Asking for a friend


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Damn. I have been battling powdery mildew for a bit here this year.
> Lilacs have it. Oak trees have it. Maple trees have it. This funky grass I have never seen till this year has it.
> My veg room has it. Many cucumbers and melon plants have died this year from it.
> Fucking all different versions of the powdery mildew from what I've read.
> ...


They seemed about the same as far as cloning goes. If anything, I'd say they are easier...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Alright guys I need your help with something. I was resituating some things yesterday and had to mess with the timers and what not and forgot to switch one timer controlling a single light back to timer instead of on.
> 
> So now I just realize when the lights are suppose to come on that the one never went out for the 12 hrs of dark.
> 
> ...


Maintain your cycle 100%. Be sure they come on when they are supposed to again. One day is no big deal at all most times, 3 days+ can be.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 7, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Damn. I have been battling powdery mildew for a bit here this year.
> Lilacs have it. Oak trees have it. Maple trees have it. This funky grass I have never seen till this year has it.
> My veg room has it. Many cucumbers and melon plants have died this year from it.
> Fucking all different versions of the powdery mildew from what I've read.
> ...



if your inside make sure you have pullenty of air movement going on.
also mineral oil Is Fuggin DT PM=DeathTo PM 
it's also DT a whole slew of pests from the common mites, aphids leaf miners, scale molds rusts and mildews and the list goes on and on, it's cheap and very low on the toxicity scale.
don't spray lights on.

as far as cuts are concerned, whats your method? 
sometimes certain strains are slow as fuggin molasses to root
other get hairy big ass roots just sitting in a glass of water for a week... go figure eh


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2018)

I loves me some blue dream.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah right in the beginning of flower they started throwing sacks and turned out I had a light leak, fixed the light leak and spent the next few days picking sacks and nanners off the CNC and SDK, luckily it didn't effect any of the other plants in the tent.
> They're about 3 weeks into flower now and had stopped throwing nanners.
> Everyone's saying to continue with the normal schedule so that's what I'll do, lights will go out in about 10 hrs.
> Crossing my fingers though, these CNC and SDK seem to be a bit more finicky.


I didnt know they had already hermed once from a light leak. I would watch them very closely. If you have other crop with it. Idk but I would imagine if they hermed once. It may still have that hormone present in the plant. Idk I dont go that far into plant science. But to be safe I would keep an eye on them as much as possible. Good luck I hope you dont have trouble with it.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 7, 2018)

Six seeds from a chuck of Hickok Haze x Pig Whistle 
I won't be putting any seed companies out of business, that's for sure.
I know a little pollen goes along ways, but I think I was a little stingey
Next chuck will be 
Hickok Haze x Tomahawk


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How many days from flip to finish, magoo?


 Those were more like 70


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

The blizzard Bush now at 87 days of flower





The night rider lemon pheno like 65 days I think


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

Pioneer kush about 30 ish days of
Bloom


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 7, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> The blizzard Bush now at 87 days of flower
> 
> View attachment 4161673
> 
> ...


Won't have to worry about trimming that Blizzard Bush!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

Blizzard Bush that was flipped 8 days ago to 12/12 , it was around 16 inches high then now it’s canopy pretty already shooting even at 27 inches 




 

2 gallon hempy bucket


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

This is the jelly pie pheno I kept, this is at 17 days from flip

  

Thirsty girl


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

Garlix one female out of two beans popped

Took forever to show sex in veg, was a slow vegger. It’s been under 12/12 lighting now for 7 days, just starting to stretch right now she’s at around 15 inches high even Bush , about 6 mains, 4 side-branches just as tall and strong as he mains 



Small leaf sets since it’s vegnlofe, leaves only about 3.5 inches across , evenly all over the plant 



Everything except the blizzard Bush has been in a 2 gallon hempy bucket


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 7, 2018)

We have lift off. Pebble pusher #2 is female. We are for launch. I've taken clones already. And I'll let it flower out. Smoke it. And give clones a veg cycle while LVTK flowers. Man is she beautiful. Huge fat indica dom leaves. 

Pebble pusher #2 
        

And jus bc the one dude dont like me posting pics of GPS gear. How bout some bud shots of Texas Butter. 

     

Cookies n Chem


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

This is the jelly pie cut I kept, about 3 weeks since chop 

 


This is the second hibernate hanging before final trim, not as dark as my other pheno, my favorite, the one I didn’t clone of course lol , still got a half pack, might grab another I really like the hibernate ... this pheno could of went another couple days but I was ready to chop


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

This is the hibernate I’m in love with about to pop the rest of the pack whenever I get some time, definitely on the look for that pheno , it smoked so good even after a 14 dry hang before the jar

Cure is sure to impress.... if it last that long with my sticky fingers 

  

Sorry if I’m clogging up a GPS thread with great GPS gear and pics but that’s what I condone and like to see, all that yapping and wasted posting doesn’t help the cru, lets get back on track

Shout out @Gu~

Thank you for you and your teams hard work , Your gear has been a pleasure to run in my garden, wish I had more room

Happy fourth

FREEDOM


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 7, 2018)

The pioneer kush, if you like bubba and are a fan of it , you would enjoy this, and the colors are beautiful I can’t get these pics to do justice to any of them


----------



## 2easy (Jul 7, 2018)

my california cannon male.
very loud plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

Man, I originally thought this cookies and chem was not gonna yield but I was wrong, lol.
before:


now:
  

Sorry I guess that doesn't show size well but that little plant will put off over a 1/2 ounce which ain't bad for that size plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man, I originally thought this cookies and chem was not gonna yield but I was wrong, lol.
> 
> Sorry I guess that doesn't show size well but that little plant will put off over a 1/2 ounce which ain't bad for that size plant.


The best part : it's really good smoke.

I've hunted through most of the lower branches, and found a few goodies.


----------



## klx (Jul 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sorry I guess that doesn't show size well but that little plant will put off over a 1/2 ounce which ain't bad for that size plant.


Cmon man, this is where you are supposed to tell us how solid and dense the nuggs are and that for sure you will yield well over 2 oz from that little guy!!! But seriously looks like some delicious dank!!

A quick heads up for anyone stupid enough to flower out any of the S1s. One of mine was more confused than any plant I have ever seen. I plucked off about 20 balls so far but there were new ones everyday so he/she/it went in the bin. I am still persisting with one remaining female because inquiring minds want to know!!!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 8, 2018)

I have a pack of The deputy, Jellypie and Sundance Kid going really cheep guys. Have decided to go back to female only. Pm me if interested. Admin sorry if this is not allowed


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Jul 8, 2018)

Update on the 4 blizzard bushes. All going at about the same pace, the back left one seems to be lagging a little bit behind but all looking fairly healthy so far. ( need to clean the spill tray, it looks gross like this. )


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2018)

I woke up this morning contemplating what to run next. The tent should be free here in about 3 weeks.
Wanting to run more of the sativa doms this time. Needing to know which are close in their stretching traits.
If you had to pick 3 which would they be?
Full Moon Fever
Golden Nugget
Hickok Haze
OBS
Pig Whistle


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I woke up this morning contemplating what to run next. The tent should be free here in about 3 weeks.
> Wanting to run more of the sativa doms this time. Needing to know which are close in their stretching traits.
> If you had to pick 3 which would they be?
> Full Moon Fever
> ...


If I had to pick 3 of those 5 it would be Full Moon Fever, Golden Nugget, and Hickok Haze. I can't say anything about stretch because I have not grown any of those. Full moon fever and golden nugget are on my to get list if that tells you anything.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 8, 2018)

This hibernate was in a one gallon soil and yielded 42 grams of dense sweet smelling chem bud , red hairs galore , very pretty up close



Much more pine smell to this one


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 8, 2018)

Pebble Pusher jungle. I’ll have some thinning to do. Going to flip them tomorrow.


----------



## THT (Jul 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> If you had to pick 3 which would they be?
> Full Moon Fever
> Golden Nugget
> Hickok Haze
> ...


I would say OBS, Golden Nugget, and Full Moon.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 8, 2018)

i think i have enough, my addiction sais i need more tho! o and jelly pie otw!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If I had to pick 3 of those 5 it would be Full Moon Fever, Golden Nugget, and Hickok Haze. I can't say anything about stretch because I have not grown any of those. Full moon fever and golden nugget are on my to get list if that tells you anything.


exactly the 3 i went with as well


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If I had to pick 3 of those 5 it would be Full Moon Fever, Golden Nugget, and Hickok Haze.





2easy said:


> exactly the 3 i went with as well





THT said:


> I would say OBS, Golden Nugget, and Full Moon.


Thanks for the reply ya all. I kinda listed them in order of my preference, but don't really know the growth patterns of any. So it's looking like I can't go wrong with FMF, GN and HH, I'll give that a go next round. Maybe do the OBS with Jelly Pie and ? after that. 
Still have these waiting for their time.
Cheap Thrills
LA Affie
Albert Super Tramp
Sundance Kid
Jelly Pie
Purple Badlands
Pig Whistle
Purification


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 8, 2018)

I haven't gotten around to taking pictures of my GP plants, but they're plugging right along. I'm narrowing things down to my full season keepers and will post up some pics then. Deputy, Bodega Bubblegum and Sundance Kid in particular are looking great, gonna be hard to pick just one of each.

Here's a pic of the branching on one Bodega Bubblegum. It has growth coming off 4 points at the node. Kind of hard to get it all in frame, but it's above my hand.


----------



## THT (Jul 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> branching on one Bodega Bubblegum


Exactly what my bodega did / is doing. Many 3 and 4 branch nodes.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 8, 2018)

that's awesome. love when mutations work out in your favor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The best part : it's really good smoke.
> 
> I've hunted through most of the lower branches, and found a few goodies.
> View attachment 4161842


That's what I keep hearing so I'm excited to give the cnc a toke. Such a unique noise on her that it is hard to explain. Fuel, menthol, fruity musk all mixed with that sweet chem d on top.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 8, 2018)

THT said:


> Exactly what my bodega did / is doing. Many 3 and 4 branch nodes.


Cool. I've got another one or two with 3 branch nodes. Kinda hoping one of them is a lady, I'd love to see what they look like flowered out.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I haven't gotten around to taking pictures of my GP plants, but they're plugging right along. I'm narrowing things down to my full season keepers and will post up some pics then. Deputy, Bodega Bubblegum and Sundance Kid in particular are looking great, gonna be hard to pick just one of each.
> 
> Here's a pic of the branching on one Bodega Bubblegum. It has growth coming off 4 points at the node. Kind of hard to get it all in frame, but it's above my hand.
> 
> View attachment 4162188


Did you use a nute called "fert-i-lome? (Root stimulator). My 'stable" strains did this when I used that product. Sorry, but it's looking "male" to me. Good luck and you hope I am wrong I'm sure.lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did you use a nute called "fert-i-lome? (Root stimulator). My 'stable" strains did this when I used that product. Sorry, but it's looking "male" to me. Good luck and you hope I am wrong I'm sure.lol


Nope, I've only used Megacrop and cal-mag. I can't seem to spot what you did that makes you think it's a male. I'll double check the plant, but I don't think that one is showing anything yet.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did you use a nute called "fert-i-lome? (Root stimulator). My 'stable" strains did this when I used that product. Sorry, but it's looking "male" to me. Good luck and you hope I am wrong I'm sure.lol


This is the same plant from a higher node. Up close I can see white hairs, not sure how well it comes through in the pic.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 8, 2018)

DVG humble pie, bought from GPS when they had em. Just started changing color, beginning of week 7, hope it goes deep purple. Been a pleasure to grow so far, responds to HST, LST, and topping well (and abuse). This one was the most vigorous female in veg.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 8, 2018)

After a short cure Im getting some orange from one of the 3 phenos of my OBS. Quite tasty!


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> If I had to pick 3 of those 5 it would be Full Moon Fever, Golden Nugget, and Hickok Haze. I can't say anything about stretch because I have not grown any of those. Full moon fever and golden nugget are on my to get list if that tells you anything.


Hickok Haze stretches huge.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickok Haze stretches huge.


That's exactly the info I was looking for...thx. Did the Pig Whistle match up in height? 
Have you experienced any more big stretchers with GP gear?


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint will send to any US state regardless of the local fuckheads.





HydroRed said:


> After a short cure Im getting some orange from one of the 3 phenos of my OBS. Quite tasty!


My OBS gets better & better, room reeked of wet oranges then subsided after chop until a little cure, now 4 weeks later it's been a great wake & bake all day med unless I overdo then after a hour of rush my eyes get heavy."


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's exactly the info I was looking for...thx. Did the Pig Whistle match up in height?
> Have you experienced any more big stretchers with GP gear?


Chinook haze stretches like crazy!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 8, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> My OBS gets better & better, room reeked of wet oranges then subsided after chop until a little cure, now 4 weeks later it's been a great wake & bake all day med unless I overdo then after a hour of rush my eyes get heavy."


One of the 3 phenos (which was the one that was whorled phyllotaxy) is 100% garlic. If I didnt pull the seed from the pack myself, I'd think it was "GMO". Frosty as fuk and smells like a fresh crushed clove of garlic, but taste like chem. Unfortunately, I didnt keep any cuts or reveg because on the plant, none smelled like anything but chem. Whoever it was that said to me "wait til the cure" you were right. The citrus that was there on the one pheno was very tasty and translated nicely to the smoke as well. I honestly didnt expect it to come out from the cure. All 3 phenos are a quality buzz I might add.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook haze stretches like crazy!


Yeah just need to find a couple more heavy stretchers, don't want some lop sided shit going on.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> One of the 3 phenos (which was the one that was whorled phyllotaxy) is 100% garlic. If I didnt pull the seed from the pack myself, I'd think it was "GMO". Frosty as fuk and smells like a fresh crushed clove of garlic, but taste like chem. Unfortunately, I didnt keep any cuts or reveg because on the plant, none smelled like anything but chem. Whoever it was that said to me "wait til the cure" you were right. The citrus that was there on the one pheno was very tasty and translated nicely to the smoke as well. I honestly didnt expect it to come out from the cure. All 3 phenos are a quality buzz I might add.


I'm sold... I think I need a pack of OBS to complete my collection.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's exactly the info I was looking for...thx. Did the Pig Whistle match up in height?
> Have you experienced any more big stretchers with GP gear?


The Pig Whistle pheno I kept grows like a hash plant short and squat, easy to grow, did stretch a little in 3rd week of flower. I'm going to run her again soon and feed her more. Sativas usually feed light, but I noticed with the Cutting edge solutions nutes I can run Greenpoint gear harder.
My buddy had a Pig Whistle out of the same pack that was a tree. No shit, 7 ft tall.
These Hickok haze can get to be 10 feet indoors.
I ran three different phones of it and they all stretch. By week 10 they pack on and the stems are floppy.
The best results I got with fiming, training and topping, were fiming in veg at 12 inch from clone. Let it recover, flower it and get four main colas. Oh yeah, lollipop the lowers. This strain has few leaves compared to some and light penetrates good. Easy trimming.
Potent......Like flunk out of high school potent.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've got a couple going that resemble what your describing. Started off kinda weird looking and have stayed that way. They are very healthy and I don't believe it's a soil nutrient issue. Thinking they are a particular pheno?View attachment 4160441
> 
> They eventually unfold kinda like a fern and flatten out a bit more.
> View attachment 4160443View attachment 4160449


I have this similar thing going on with a Tomahawk plant


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2018)

Pebble pushers
#1
 
Pebble pusher #2
 

Growing like some nice plants...


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The Pig Whistle pheno I kept grows like a hash plant short and squat, easy to grow, did stretch a little in 3rd week of flower. I'm going to run her again soon and feed her more. Sativas usually feed light, but I noticed with the Cutting edge solutions nutes I can run Greenpoint gear harder.
> My buddy had a Pig Whistle out of the same pack that was a tree. No shit, 7 ft tall.
> These Hickok haze can get to be 10 feet indoors.
> I ran three different phones of it and they all stretch. By week 10 they pack on and the stems are floppy.
> ...


Great info...thx...SD


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This is the same plant from a higher node. Up close I can see white hairs, not sure how well it comes through in the pic.
> 
> View attachment 4162238


That is showing female at that node. Nevermind, I was pretty "wasted" last night. lol


----------



## Omarfolks (Jul 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pebble pushers
> #1
> View attachment 4162414
> Pebble pusher #2
> ...


How’s the smell


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pebble pushers
> #1
> View attachment 4162414
> Pebble pusher #2
> ...


Great photos! You should Mosey on over to GPS and start a grow journal or at least enter your photos in the monthly photo contest? You could win some cool stuff! 

Thanks for sharing your images here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> One of the 3 phenos (which was the one that was whorled phyllotaxy) is 100% garlic. If I didnt pull the seed from the pack myself, I'd think it was "GMO". Frosty as fuk and smells like a fresh crushed clove of garlic, but taste like chem. Unfortunately, I didnt keep any cuts or reveg because on the plant, none smelled like anything but chem. Whoever it was that said to me "wait til the cure" you were right. The citrus that was there on the one pheno was very tasty and translated nicely to the smoke as well. I honestly didnt expect it to come out from the cure. All 3 phenos are a quality buzz I might add.


I think many of us are guilty of that same false assumption. I've found one of the themes with all Chems...they develop intensely over time. From each phase of growth, chop and onto the cure. 
Cookies as well. I've had them smell very bland even up until the end but then the magic happens during the cure.
So now, a plant has be exceptionally bad to not get a second run. I just don't feel like seed plants can be judged fairly as "one and done". 

Now your review has me giving OBS a second look.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 9, 2018)

REVERSE AUCTIONS 
PRICES DROPPING BACKWARDS
EVERY 15 MINUTES

COPPER CHEM

DYNAMITE DIESEL
LUPINE LIME
Go Here:
http://seedbank.click/auction

Reverse Seed Auctions – Cannabis Seed Packs on this page will reduce in price when the countdown clock reaches zero. ONE Premium Collectors Seed Pack will be listed per strain. When that Premium Collectors Seed Pack sells out, a new pack will be listed at the original price.

Too expensive? Check back in later and see if it fits your budget. But wait too long and someone else will snatch them from your cart!
  ​


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 9, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> REVERSE AUCTIONS
> PRICES DROPPING BACKWARDS
> EVERY 15 MINUTES
> 
> ...


I heard some of you mentioning Lupine Lime recently. Hope you get lucky today!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 9, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> I heard some of you mentioning Lupine Lime recently. Hope you get lucky today!


Ordered "Lupine Lime" this mornin. Thanks GPS.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 9, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> I heard some of you mentioning Lupine Lime recently. Hope you get lucky today!


I’m mentioning 

Pebble pusher


----------



## Doc13 (Jul 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think many of us are guilty of that same false assumption. I've found one of the themes with all Chems...they develop intensely over time. From each phase of growth, chop and onto the cure.
> Cookies as well. I've had them smell very bland even up until the end but then the magic happens during the cure.
> So now, a plant has be exceptionally bad to not get a second run. I just don't feel like seed plants can be judged fairly as "one and done".
> 
> Now your review has me giving OBS a second look.


Exactly this. Everything spawned by the Stardawg daddy now gets a 5-6 week cure before I really judge it. I've had awesome flavors come out of nowhere in week 5, and I was like WTF?!

Also, I never really give stem rubs any weight except for passing curiosity for Stardawg offspring, since I have never had them be very accurate (the chem on the rub often overpowers everything else, regardless of how little chem flavor or smell the finished product will actually have).


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think many of us are guilty of that same false assumption. I've found one of the themes with all Chems...they develop intensely over time. From each phase of growth, chop and onto the cure.
> Cookies as well. I've had them smell very bland even up until the end but then the magic happens during the cure.
> So now, a plant has be exceptionally bad to not get a second run. I just don't feel like seed plants can be judged fairly as "one and done".
> 
> Now your review has me giving OBS a second look.


I am seeing the same thing about the getting better each time I run a cut through again.
It gets better


genuity said:


> Pebble pushers
> #1
> View attachment 4162414
> Pebble pusher #2
> ...


Oh my!!!!!


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> I heard some of you mentioning Lupine Lime recently. Hope you get lucky today!


Heck yeah...thought I had it at $30+ this morning, got snatched. 
I'll be hovering today!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Heck yeah...thought I had it at $30+ this morning, got snatched.
> I'll be hovering today!


A little too slow on the drawl


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Heck yeah...thought I had it at $30+ this morning, got snatched.
> I'll be hovering today!


Hmm...I wonder if I cart swiped you. I grabbed a pack this morning. Well, if it was me...sorry, not sorry.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> A little to slow on the drawl





socaljoe said:


> Hmm...I wonder if I cart swiped you. I grabbed a pack this morning. Well, if it was me...sorry, not sorry.


Must be a reason they call me slow...


----------



## Crash32097 (Jul 9, 2018)

Anyone having trouble with the site today? Missed Dynamite Diesel for 30 at auction, kept getting bad gateway error when I clicked my cart. Now I can't get on the site at all. Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Crash32097 (Jul 9, 2018)

Working now disregard


----------



## THT (Jul 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pebble pushers
> Growing like some nice plants...


Looks great Gen. Sorry if someone already asked this, what smells are you getting?


----------



## genuity (Jul 9, 2018)

THT said:


> Looks great Gen. Sorry if someone already asked this, what smells are you getting?


Not really smelled them yet,but the whiff I did get,as I was watering them..was not chem/stardawg.

More on the sweet side,which is good.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 9, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pebble pushers
> #1
> View attachment 4162414
> Pebble pusher #2
> ...


Nice work my man, just flipped mine. I’m very excited to say the least.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 9, 2018)

just picked up copper chem in the auction for $40 out the door !!!!!


----------



## tman42 (Jul 9, 2018)

Back Left is Bounty Hunter #3, back middle is Bounty Hunter #2, back right replaced a sick Western Wizard with a recovered one (was sick early on and replaced) that is way behind and small, front Right is Bounty Hunter #1, front middle is Western Wizard #4, front left is Western Wizard #3.

Also recently started four CV Ghost OG and two GPS Sky Wardens to go into a tent in about four weeks or so.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's exactly the info I was looking for...thx. Did the Pig Whistle match up in height?
> Have you experienced any more big stretchers with GP gear?


The night rider doubled in size after flippin her, beautiful nose and looks lile she’s really gonna chunk up in these last few weeks!


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 9, 2018)

OBS orange pheno


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

Down to my last few nugs of Pig Whistle #4. Real world problems


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 9, 2018)

Cookies n Chem praying like crazy! Tickles me pink to see my plants happy like this


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 9, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Down to my last few nugs of Pig Whistle #4. Real world problemsView attachment 4162822


I just got up in the middle of the night to press some nug because I ran out of concentrate and can't sleep, I feel your pain lol oh and decided to take a snap of the CnC while I waited for my goo to ooze


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 9, 2018)

Did the final chop on the Cannaventure Ghost OG and took some pics,All the sundae stallions and pebble pushers are up and rolling,Lost a couple from hardened off and the layer of coco was to soft and the seeds couldnt get orientated so the roots went upside down.Not bad all germinated but not as good as peat pellets.Im going back to peat pellets.
Anyway heres the last ghost pics,Pulled around 4 pounds out of a 4x10


----------



## tatonka (Jul 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Did the final chop on the Cannaventure Ghost OG and took some pics,All the sundae stallions and pebble pushers are up and rolling,Lost a couple from hardened off and the layer of coco was to soft and the seeds couldnt get orientated so the roots went upside down.Not bad all germinated but not as good as peat pellets.Im going back to peat pellets.
> Anyway heres the last ghost pics,Pulled around 4 pounds out of a 4x10
> View attachment 4162855
> View attachment 4162856
> ...


You must be trying to win that contest.
Bravo, sir


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 9, 2018)

Secret society seed co anyone know what's up with that ?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Secret society seed co anyone know what's up with that ?


I like how the packaging says it contains "rare bird seed". Lol


----------



## cookie master (Jul 10, 2018)

cookie master said:


> bandit breath had no keepers for me.


It was great weed, but took awhile to finish and my other cookie pheno was better


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Secret society seed co anyone know what's up with that ?


Did some looking, 75 to 80 bucks a pack on a couple sites. Also found Gu saying that some of their crosses used a night rider male. Not much to be found about them it seems.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Did some looking, 75 to 80 bucks a pack on a couple sites. Also found Gu saying that some of their crosses used a night rider male. Not much to be found about them it seems.


They look like they got at least a dozen or so strains I've looked into now..I'm sure there was a few with stardawg in them as well
He'll I might by a pack of birdseed yet


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 10, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> The night rider doubled in size after flippin her, beautiful nose and looks lile she’s really gonna chunk up in these last few weeks!


Nice...looking forward to a smoke report.
I'm expecting a good turn out with this one. Got about 4 .5' of head room left. She has the strongest lemon scent stem rub I've ever smelled on any of my plants.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 10, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Cookies n Chem praying like crazy! Tickles me pink to see my plants happy like this View attachment 4162823


how far into 12/12 are these? they look great!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> how far into 12/12 are these? they look great!


Thanks! They're day 19 today. They're getting pretty frosty already too, trichs going 2 to 3 inches up the fan leaves. The Sundance Kid looks good too but hasn't really started putting on trichs yet. 

The smell with these is vise versa though, I'm really not getting much of anything I can pick up on the stem rub from CnC but the SDK smell of amazing sweet orange cream.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 10, 2018)

The following have hit soil 

6 Las Vegas Triangle Kush
4 Jelly Pie
4 Bodega Bubblegum
4 Doc Holiday
4 Blizzard Bush 
3 Cackleberry


----------



## nc208 (Jul 10, 2018)

tman42 said:


> View attachment 4162782 View attachment 4162784
> Back Left is Bounty Hunter #3, back middle is Bounty Hunter #2, back right replaced a sick Western Wizard with a recovered one (was sick early on and replaced) that is way behind and small, front Right is Bounty Hunter #1, front middle is Western Wizard #4, front left is Western Wizard #3.
> 
> Also recently started four CV Ghost OG and two GPS Sky Wardens to go into a tent in about four weeks or so.


Looks great, have you started hitting the wizards with any nutes? I got two different phenos and one is super sensitive compared to the other.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 10, 2018)

cookies n chem tester should be dry enough to sample tomorrow. rest of the plant is drying now along with the other 3. stuck the cookies n chem back in the veg tent to reveg.

i'll get better shots of some dried nugs when they're done drying. guessing it will take a total off 8-10 days for everything to dry. maybe 5-7 for the cookies n chem since it's mostly individual branches because i am revegging it so couldn't do a full plant hang.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 10, 2018)

just noticed the hair. gross.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 10, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> just noticed the hair. gross.


Can’t be helped that shit is sticky.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 10, 2018)

Hey everyone, wanted to give you a heads up. Two new Secret Society Seed Co strains at auction. NOW!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 10, 2018)

i don't see them. i have been curious since gu's ig post earlier. what are they?!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 10, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i don't see them. i have been curious since gu's ig post earlier. what are they?!


https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/secret-society-seed-co/monkey-punch-cannabis-seeds/
https://greenpointseeds.com/breeders/secret-society-seed-co/night-king-cannabis-seeds/


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 10, 2018)

i want dat fruitopia! yum! love key lime!

*(Key Lime x Purple Punch 2.0)*

*Yield: Medium-Heavy*

*Flower Time: 56-70 Days*

*When it comes to flavor, especially for use in extracts, the mother used in the Fruitopia (Key Lime) has been one of my absolute favorites for years. With a unique flavor profile that we could only describe as Key lime it will leave your mouth watering. The Fruitopia brings a range of exotic fruit flavors reflective of the mother used while adding the structure, color, and beautiful resin production that the Punch has to offer*


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Looks great, have you started hitting the wizards with any nutes? I got two different phenos and one is super sensitive compared to the other.


Thank you! Just confirmed the front left Western Wizard is female. Yes they have all been getting nutes from the beginning. I have not noticed them to be sensitive and run House and Garden Aqua Flakes (plus the rest of their line) at full strength.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Did the final chop on the Cannaventure Ghost OG and took some pics,All the sundae stallions and pebble pushers are up and rolling,Lost a couple from hardened off and the layer of coco was to soft and the seeds couldnt get orientated so the roots went upside down.Not bad all germinated but not as good as peat pellets.Im going back to peat pellets.
> Anyway heres the last ghost pics,Pulled around 4 pounds out of a 4x10
> View attachment 4162855
> View attachment 4162856
> ...


Those plants looks so nice! How long did they go before chop? I cant wait until mine are flowering, great job though man it looks like you had an excellant run there.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 10, 2018)

Loving this Pebble Pusher #2 She seems to be loving life right now. I dont remember what day it is. But damn she is flowering fast.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 10, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Those plants looks so nice! How long did they go before chop? I cant wait until mine are flowering, great job though man it looks like you had an excellant run there.


8 weeks and 3 days they was finished.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Alright, I got Chickasaw Cooler, Purple Badlands, OBS, Night King and Monkey Punch all up at Reverse Auction!

Enjoy!


----------



## Noinch (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Alright, I got Chickasaw Cooler, Purple Badlands, OBS, Night King and Monkey Punch all up at Reverse Auction!
> 
> Enjoy!


Just a heads up the lineage in the additional info section for the Monkey Punch and Night King are the wrong way around, it has the Rafiki listed for Night King and Jabberwocky for Monkey Punch


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Alright, I got Chickasaw Cooler, Purple Badlands, OBS, Night King and Monkey Punch all up at Reverse Auction!
> 
> Enjoy!


Some new stuff,I'll have to check em out


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 11, 2018)

Put 6 of the C.C.S dirty sister I have in water 3 days ago.not shit happening.they was expensive ass seeds i got on auction back on black friday.
Straight up junk.they dont even have a contact no where.instagram is full of all political post and bullshit.threw the rest of the pack in the trash.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 11, 2018)

Almost had purple badlands for 28 bucks total, but every time I tried to log in I received this message:

*Bad Request*
Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
Size of a request header field exceeds server limit.

@greenpointseeds


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Put 6 of the C.C.S dirty sister I have in water 3 days ago.not shit happening.they was expensive ass seeds i got on auction back on black friday.
> Straight up junk.they dont even have a contact no where.instagram is full of all political post and bullshit.threw the rest of the pack in the trash.


There is some info in the cult classic thread about replacement beans if you want to go that route.


----------



## Crash32097 (Jul 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Almost had purple badlands for 28 bucks total, but every time I tried to log in I received this message:
> 
> *Bad Request*
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> ...


Had the same problem the day before yesterday missed the Dynamite Diesel for 30 bucks, it cleared out yesterday so working like it should now! Seemed to be account related, anything connected to my account gave me a bad gateway. Hang in there man!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 11, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Put 6 of the C.C.S dirty sister I have in water 3 days ago.not shit happening.they was expensive ass seeds i got on auction back on black friday.
> Straight up junk.they dont even have a contact no where.instagram is full of all political post and bullshit.threw the rest of the pack in the trash.





Rivendell said:


> There is some info in the cult classic thread about replacement beans if you want to go that route.


Yep, I had a pack of CCS Jupiter and Beyond, purchased through Greenpoint, that did not even crack or germinate. I was able to get 2 free replacement packs of new Cult Classic gear through Bean Fulfillment. 2 packs, because it was CCS gear and they sponsor this. An email and copy of my receipt is all that it took.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

I've still got packs of 'Mother's Little Helper' and 'Nurse Ratchet' by cult classics. 
Maybe I should dunk em just to see if they are viable. 

The bean replacement deal probably won't last so now is the time...


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 11, 2018)

So I popped 2 of the Bunk S1's I popped 1 seed each of the Dos si dos and GG#4 both showed female pre flowers in veg, put them both in flower 3 days ago, and the Dos si dos is already throwing balls like crazy, and the GG#4 looks like it might be beginning to do the the same. I was interested to see what they would end up turning out like, but I doubt at this point i pop the rest at all, not worth the time and money.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 11, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> So I popped 2 of the Bunk S1's I popped 1 seed each of the Dos si dos and GG#4 both showed female pre flowers in veg, put them both in flower 3 days ago, and the Dos si dos is already throwing balls like crazy, and the GG#4 looks like it might be beginning to do the the same. I was interested to see what they would end up turning out like, but I doubt at this point i pop the rest at all, not worth the time and money.


I havent put mine in flower yet. I dont really care if they do herm. Im going to practice cloning with them. Fuck it. Theyreout doors about 3 ft tall. The "GG4 S1" isnt showing the iconic leaf twist either.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Almost had purple badlands for 28 bucks total, but every time I tried to log in I received this message:
> 
> *Bad Request*
> Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.
> ...


Here ya go!

*Bad Request (400) Errors*

This is a cache/cookies related issue.

I am forwarding this bug to the developer.

I have seen this happen on a few different sites (not many) and it seems to be having issues with some specific browsers and the new GDPR integrations they are using with our platform. I read the changes are not 100% compatible yet. This is effecting auctions when someone else beats you to the sale and the cache is still showing them as available to you.

They should work themselves out when the platform updates.

Right now, the best thing to do is to clear your cache and cookies. Not with a plugin or extension, but the old-fashioned way using the instructions in the link above (following the instructions fully).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> *Bad Request (400) Errors*
> 
> ...


You should also ask them to fix the mystery menu bug. 
It looks sloppy and unprofessional.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should also ask them to fix the mystery menu bug.
> It looks sloppy and unprofessional.
> 
> View attachment 4163598


This is a conflict between two plugins where the only choice is to disable one or the other. The developer has refused to update the plugin's code and it is a proprietary. I can remove the waitlists, but that's about it.

I have answered a few emails regarding this cross-code error already and the answer remains the same. Sorry there isn't a fair solution at this time (to anyone else reading this who has emailed me about this in the past).

We have sent 47 emails to date requesting they update their code and have opened over 100 tickets. Not much more I can do. I have exhausted all resources. They want $$$. Period.

*Please send things like this to [email protected]*
_(creating support tickets for website issues takes about 5000x-times longer when taking them from RIU or any other place because they have to be re-written from scratch - our email system has this integrated and it takes less than a second to start the process)_

It only affects customers utilizing the waitlist functions. Without them, it works fine. Either way, it is a secondary UX blemish not worth their asking price to access their code. They only have one option: Developer/Multi-API-Access. And it is $5,500. Ridiculous. Lol.


_No Waitlists Active_​


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

The last of the Secret Society Seed Co. stock is gone for the moment...

*But there are still 3 strains up at Reverse Auction*

Chickasaw Cooler - Purple Badlands - Orange Blossom Special​


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 11, 2018)

The PB is still one of my top 3. I still have 2 packs. I stocked up.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 11, 2018)

SDK 33 Days


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jul 11, 2018)

Snake Oil 77 Days


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> *Bad Request (400) Errors*
> 
> ...


Thanks, but that was the first thing I did and it had zero effect. What I am seeing is that after getting to any page, either a bookmark or from a google search, clicking on anything else returns that error. It has been going on all day and has nothing to do with the auction page, as it does this no matter where i am on the site. For example, clicking the forum button while on the home page.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Snake Oil 77 DaysView attachment 4163621


My blizzard Bush has very similar structure , still white hairs 80 plus days, how do
Your trichs look? Was she just chopped?

Great work 

FREEDOM


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Thanks, but that was the first thing I did and it had zero effect. What I am seeing is that after getting to any page, either a bookmark or from a google search, clicking on anything else returns that error.


I will ask them again. This is what Google, Mozilla, and Apple are all telling me to do. They are telling me it is an issue with the cache on the browsers and that this is the only way to fix it until they update again. It is the personal caches that the platform and the browsers connect with each other (depending on settings chosen by the user and/or outdated defaults). The platform and the browsers have not been able to give me any other information but that.

This is their last response:

_...I cannot say this enough: please push your users to clean their browsers and caches completely. 99% of the time it is because a user doesn't know how to clear their caches and cookies properly. They just clean one or the other, or they don't know how to. Keep this in mind before you explore other options. And if you can, please get access to their screen so you can properly clean their caches and cookies ("All Time", NOT "Past 24 Hours" or "Past Week"), close the browser completely (most browsers still run in the background even after closing them down), restart the browser and refresh any bookmarks that may be old or outdated._

_This is not an issue with your site, but with the connection between caches. The 400 error IS NOT a Server-Side Error. It is a Client-Side Error. And users do not like hearing that there is something wrong with their browsers or their configurations. This bug is browser based on the client side and has nothing to do with the website. Therefore, it is a client and browser problem:_

_"All HTTP response status codes that are in the 4xx category are considered client error responses..."

"Since a Bad Request Error indicates that the request sent by the client was invalid for one reason or another, it’s entirely possible the issue stems from the clients settings. Your client may be trying to send a file that’s too big, the request could be malformed in some way (viruses, malware, browser extensions or plugins, ad-blockers, etc), the request HTTP headers could be invalid, and so forth. There are literally hundreds of things that could be the culprit at this point."

"If these errors are only occuring with one or two users (and nobody else is having similar issues), this just goes to prove that it is most likely a browser-related issue."_​


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> I will ask them again. This is what Google, Mozilla, and Apple are all telling me to do. They are telling me it is an issue with the cache on the browsers and that this is the only way to fix it until they update again. It is the personal caches that the platform and the browsers connect with each other (depending on settings chosen by the user and/or outdated defaults). The platform and the browsers have not been able to give me any other information but that.


I wasn't trying to put you on the spot, just wanted you to have as much info as I could provide. Thanks for looking into it.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I wasn't trying to put you on the spot, just wanted you to have as much info as I could provide. Thanks for looking into it.


Of course. I didn't think that at all. I just didn't want you to think I was being lazy about it and so I wanted to give you everything they gave me 

I am checking out their last changelogs as we speak and will message you as soon as I get any further information. *Promise*.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> My blizzard Bush has very similar structure , still white hairs 80 plus days


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> This is a conflict between two plugins where the only choice is to disable one or the other. The developer has refused to update the plugin's code and it is a proprietary. I can remove the waitlists, but that's about it.
> 
> I have answered a few emails regarding this cross-code error already and the answer remains the same. Sorry there isn't a fair solution at this time (to anyone else reading this who has emailed me about this in the past).
> 
> ...


This bug has nothing to do with waitlists.

REPRO:

Log in.
Left-Click "My Account" to go to the account information screen.
There you go. It repros every time from here.

It would seem there are actually two "My Account" drop-down menus that are very similar -- and the one that's displayed on the user account page is broken.

This is what happens when you use canned software.
Customization is a bitch and now they've got you by the short hairs...


----------



## tatonka (Jul 11, 2018)

Pig Whistle #4 cut is back.
Thanks @pinner420


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This bug has nothing to do with waitlists.
> 
> REPRO:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. It is very helpful.

Unfortunately, like I said, the only quick way to get rid of it is by fixing the Waitlist integration. When removing it, it goes away forever and completely solves the problem. Me adding the part about how it doesn't show unless you have items in your Waitlist was merely an observation I included.

When I said:

"It only affects customers utilizing the waitlist functions. Without them, it works fine..."​
I should've been more specific and wrote:

"It only visually affects customers utilizing the waitlist functions during normal use. When not utilizing the Waitlist functions and when navigating the site normally, there are no visible blemishes..."​
Our situation and environment are different (as I am sure you know) than other base configurations. The only way to give you a complete understanding of this situation would be to give you admin access to the site because not everything is visible from the front-end. You also understand this isn't something we can do.

We have the best developers available to us and we trust what they do and what information they give us. We have to.

One is a current WC developer who has been with them for years.
The second one is a great guy I met at a WC conference in Italy a few years back and is also the author of some of the best-selling WP/WC books. He also teaches WP/WC for a living.
The third one is a developer we found through integrations (he builds integrations for our platform for a living and he offered us paid extra assistance whenever we needed him).

These 3 different developers have tried to fix it and it's still the same outcome.

What you posted is just showing how it can be reproduced without items in the Waitlist. But the Waitlist is always there, just not visible. It loads with every account page just like WC and the other integrations (whether or not an action you perform calls them for visual content). The problem is always there, just not visible in the menu when there are no items in the Waitlist for a logged in user.

Opening it in another tab brings it back, yes, but that is not the issue we are having. If it was, you would be spot on. The issue causing this to display has nothing to do with visible items on the front-end, it has to do with a conflicting piece of code that is not visible from the front-end and is improperly using an override from another integration causing not only this issue (that we have been discussing), but one other that has nothing to do with the front-end.

We also only have one menu.

I have this same integration on 4 other sites and it has never been a problem except when it is installed with this other integration. But this other integration has no issues with any others.

I have gone through this a zillion times with them and have had our 3 different WP/WC devs go through and try it from all the other angles that I might have missed.

The Waitlist integration causes this.

The only other way I could explain it would be to reference ionCube. This is basically what we are dealing with and trying to pull conflictions from, but from within the encrypted code that is proprietary.

Either way, all suggestions and theories are helpful and welcome. They force me to go back through the details and sometimes I find stuff that I could have missed otherwise. 

So thank you. Just please *email* about this so I can keep better track of it. I have a whole system taking care of website changes, updates and fixes and it is extremely helpful in getting things done faster.

*EDIT:* I just tested your theory, but the same thing: Waitlist. Sent your notes to WP/WC developers and they'll get back soon and I can update you by email or here. Email is better for me and is less confusing to the others who might not understand. And it doesn't muck up the forum with this type of information so there is more room for GPS growing and images 

*UPDATE:* Sorry Brother. They said the same thing I did. If you think of anything else, *PLEASE email me so* I can keep track of your notes easily so that we can use them to help in the future.

*These things will not be an issue soon. That's all I can really say *


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)

The Blizzard Bush, Im just chopping it today, it really looks to be a great yielder , this was in a one gallon soil bucket, I also main lined it, for the most part , the Sativa side branching still took over but nugs are all fat , not much in smell but as others said after chop and even just a couple days funky smells start to mature from the Stardawg gear, time will tell in the taste and smells, old school smells for sure

I flipped her at around 16 inches , topped out around 40 inches , shoots up fast after 12/12

I hate estimating trichs on finishers like this with so many white hairs, but I’m saying around 70 %cloudy 20 %clear , 5 to 10 % amber , the ambers are very sporadic


... yes this is 91 DAYS FROM FLIP ...

grown under 400w vero cob LEDs


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> View attachment 4163704 View attachment 4163705 View attachment 4163706


May I please use one of your images for the Blizzard Bush card? I will credit you to your profile here or wherever you'd like


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 11, 2018)

91 days and still white hairs  
Damn I hope my Blizzard Bush's dont take that long! They do look good though!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> May I please use one of your images for the Blizzard Bush card? I will credit you to your profile here or wherever you'd like


Go right ahead! if you want me to email original pictures just let me know


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Go right ahead! if you want me to email original pictures just let me know


Yes, please do, the 3 from the first post (they are all great, but these will work best):

*EMAIL*

Thank you soooooooooooOOOO MUCHHH!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 11, 2018)

One of my Bandit Breaths. May have a winner, at least the structure is impressive. Will know after cure. 

Originally I wasnt going to take clones of these because they grow so slowly but the node spacing of this one really is impressive.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 11, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Yes, please do, the 3 from the first post (they are all great, but these will work best):
> 
> *EMAIL*
> 
> Thank you soooooooooooOOOO MUCHHH!


Done.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 11, 2018)

White pistil's is no way to tell if its done. Lots of things like high temp, nitrogen etc will cause new pistils. Just look at trichs.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 11, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Done.


Thanks again! These are great!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 11, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> The Blizzard Bush, Im just chopping it today, it really looks to be a great yielder , this was in a one gallon soil bucket, I also main lined it, for the most part , the Sativa side branching still took over but nugs are all fat , not much in smell but as others said after chop and even just a couple days funky smells start to mature from the Stardawg gear, time will tell in the taste and smells, old school smells for sure
> 
> I flipped her at around 16 inches , topped out around 40 inches , shoots up fast after 12/12
> 
> ...


13 weeks from flip? Wow! too long for me


----------



## Noinch (Jul 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> White pistil's is no way to tell if its done. Lots of things like high temp, nitrogen etc will cause new pistils. Just look at trichs.


Tbh just judging by trichs isn't a very good way either. I've grown plenty of sativas that show amber as soon as they start flowering and some that will never amber as long as you flower them. There's no just one method to tell when a plant is done, you need to take every factor as possible into account and even then you're not going to get a perfect judge of time frame until you've run it multiple times harvesting at different stages to figure out the best harvest window for that particular strain


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 11, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Tbh just judging by trichs isn't a very good way either. I've grown plenty of sativas that show amber as soon as they start flowering and some that will never amber as long as you flower them. There's no just one method to tell when a plant is done, you need to take every factor as possible into account and even then you're not going to get a perfect judge of time frame until you've run it multiple times harvesting at different stages to figure out the best harvest window for that particular strain


The scientific factor is trichomes.

If you saw amber trichs at the first couple weeks of flower then you were seeing them wrong.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 11, 2018)

Some Doc holiday's, 

11 days into flowering, lol, I am in a 16 ounce container contest. 

Brought them out in the sun to enjoy some beer with me...lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 11, 2018)

@Tangerine_ 

I know you've recently posted about some Bandit Breath that you flowered. 

How many females did you flower? What's the structure like on yours, tight stacking, stretchy? Also how many days did you take yours? High yielders? Potency and taste? 

I'm sorry, I'm sure you posted these things before but it's a needle in a haystack with this thread.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Pebble pusher #2 day 17 of flower. Forming bud sites pretty fast. Scent is still fruity. With some light chem tones so far. Smelling the top flower.. stem rub is all chemmy. Decently close node spacing. If it makes big flowers. They are close enough to fill in. If the stretch is over. Shes still stretching a bit. 3/4 gallon feed every day so far.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> One of my Bandit Breaths. May have a winner, at least the structure is impressive. Will know after cure.
> 
> Originally I wasnt going to take clones of these because they grow so slowly but the node spacing of this one really is impressive. View attachment 4163743 View attachment 4163741 View attachment 4163746


Nice!
I have 1 Evergreen girl that's filling in similar to your BB.

Same size, but she's 2 weeks into flower. I have limited grow space.

Looking good!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've still got packs of 'Mother's Little Helper' and 'Nurse Ratchet' by cult classics.
> Maybe I should dunk em just to see if they are viable.
> 
> The bean replacement deal probably won't last so now is the time...


I have three Nurse Ratchet girls that were flipped maybe 12 days ago. 

They are stretchy like the Dirty Fantasy I'm enjoying now. But these reek more. Man they stink!


----------



## Noinch (Jul 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The scientific factor is trichomes.
> 
> If you saw amber trichs at the first couple weeks of flower then you were seeing them wrong.


Could you point me to the peer reviewed studies that dictate trichome color as an absolute dictator of cannabis and cannabinoid maturity? The fact that you don't think you can have amber trichomes within the first few weeks is already pretty funny coming from someone talking about the 'scientific factor.' 

Even in leafly's (not the best source of information) article on trichomes states "It is important to understand that not all strains of cannabis are the same and some trichomes will display maturation differently."
https://www.leafly.com/news/cannabis-101/what-are-trichomes-on-cannabis

Also you can run into the problem of trichomes that aren't clear, cloudy or amber but colors such as purple 
http://boards.cannabis.com/threads/purple-trichomes-pics-inside.190105/

All I'm saying is you shouldn't take trichome color alone into account for plant maturity and it is certainly not 'the scientific factor' to plant maturity, only one small part of which can be greatly misconstrued since the color gradient of trichomes is not a linear thing


----------



## sato108 (Jul 11, 2018)

Pig whistle at 6 weeks. Fighting some yellowing leaves, but as doing well otherwise.
Copper chem on the right, deputy in the middle and Pebble Pusher on the left all at about 3 weeks, pig whistle and cookie wreck clones in the brown pots.


Purple mountain majesty


Purple Trainwreck 6 weeks


The odd growing cookie wreck.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 11, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I havent put mine in flower yet. I dont really care if they do herm. Im going to practice cloning with them. Fuck it. Theyreout doors about 3 ft tall. The "GG4 S1" isnt showing the iconic leaf twist either.



I popped a couple too. One looks exactly like a mimosa my boy is currently growing. He had it flowering, but no trichs forming and he's 5 weeks in. The other GG had a slight twist at the end of the leaf, but who knows.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 11, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Pig whistle at 6 weeks. Fighting some yellowing leaves, but as doing well otherwise.View attachment 4163821
> Copper chem on the right, deputy in the middle and Pebble Pusher on the left all at about 3 weeks, pig whistle and cookie wreck clones in the brown pots.
> View attachment 4163823
> 
> ...


Looks like you're dealing with some kind of lockout or something.. Might wanna figure it out otherwise you might have to fight to the finish. Good luck!


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 11, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I popped a couple too. One looks exactly like a mimosa my boy is currently growing. He had it flowering, but no trichs forming and he's 5 weeks in. The other GG had a slight twist at the end of the leaf, but who knows.
> 
> View attachment 4163827


I missed out on the mimosa S1. But I was lucky to get ahold of the real deal.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 12, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> The last of the Secret Society Seed Co. stock is gone for the moment...
> 
> *But there are still 3 strains up at Reverse Auction*
> 
> Chickasaw Cooler - Purple Badlands - Orange Blossom Special​


What is the time frame for a restock on the Secret Society Seed Co range? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Pig whistle at 6 weeks. Fighting some yellowing leaves, but as doing well otherwise.View attachment 4163821
> Copper chem on the right, deputy in the middle and Pebble Pusher on the left all at about 3 weeks, pig whistle and cookie wreck clones in the brown pots.
> View attachment 4163823
> 
> ...


what Breeder is your purple train wreck from


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 12, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
_July 12th, 2018_

*Cookies N' Chem - Snake Oil - Barn Burner*
_
(click above)_​


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 12, 2018)

The lone pig whistle went from looking like a male to taking off in 4 days! I might be sold on NFTG as well.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 12, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *REVERSE AUCTIONS*
> _July 12th, 2018_
> 
> *Cookies N' Chem - Snake Oil - Barn Burner*
> ...


Damn I had the OBS in my cart right when you guys switched the reverse auction stock.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 12, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I missed out on the mimosa S1. But I was lucky to get ahold of the real deal.
> View attachment 4163839
> View attachment 4163840


Any chance some of us could get some seeds from where ever you got those from?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 12, 2018)

boy oh boy i am so glad i took cuts of these california cannons. the smells are incredible and flowering has barely begun. 
both the male and my favourite female have very similar smells. my favourite female is strong nail polish with pine and a hint of lemon. the male is incredible, he is a strong nail polish smell with pine but instead of lemon he has this floral smell which kind of makes him smell like some kind strange perfume. i understand that probably doesnt sound great but when you smell it its addictive. oh and not to mention im just happy to have a male frosty enough i can rub some sugar leaves and have a sniff.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 12, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> what Breeder is your purple train wreck from


Its an HSO seed. Got it as a freebie a while back. I have that one in the tent and a G13 Haze outside. I had a clone of that Purple Trainwreck that wasn't doing too well inside. I planted her outside and doing much better. That bushy monster is the Haze. I've been been super cropping to try to keep her shorter, but she wants to go more verticalv lol. Thel little one next to it is the PTW. Looks much better now than it did inside.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Looks like you're dealing with some kind of lockout or something.. Might wanna figure it out otherwise you might have to fight to the finish. Good luck!



I was thinking the same. I'm thinking of flushing her today and then feeding. Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I was thinking the same. I'm thinking of flushing her today and then feeding. Any suggestions are welcome!


What's the PH at? I was thinking it looked like it may be too low.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 12, 2018)

The Pebble Pushers are starting to fill out nicely. Some, but not all are starting to show sex. A couple more days and they should all be showing.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> The odd growing cookie wreck.


How is the stretch on your CW?
I've gotta couple that I'm hoping don't peek over the fence.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 12, 2018)

Scoped the trichs this morning for the first time. Surprised to find probably 70% cloudy and a light sprinkling of some amber on the sugar leaves. She seems to be moving along quickly now. Give her another week to swell up and take another close look. LVTK day 63 from flip...


----------



## sato108 (Jul 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> What's the PH at? I was thinking it looked like it may be too low.


I haven't checked the runoff yet. I've been watering at about 6.3 but I know the soil can be different. I'll have to get back to you with that number.

Update: Just Watered and tested the pH of the runoff, it was at 6.67.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> How is the stretch on your CW?
> I've gotta couple that I'm hoping don't peek over the fence.


She's a shorty. I actually have her on a stand so as similar in height to the pig whistle. The prettier pheno isn't be tall either.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The Pebble Pushers are starting to fill out nicely. Some, but not all are starting to show sex. A couple more days and they should all be showing.View attachment 4163966


What noses are you getting from them? I'm pretty sure my number #1 pheno is male. And I have pheno 2 flowering. Both are opposite ends. The male is chemmy just smelling it. But fruity on the stem rub. And the female flowering is the exact opposite.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> View attachment 4164039
> 
> She's a shorty. I actually have her on a stand so as similar in height to the pig whistle. The prettier pheno isn't be tall either.View attachment 4164048


Looking good... that's great news looks like little to no stretch.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What noses are you getting from them? I'm pretty sure my number #1 pheno is male. And I have pheno 2 flowering. Both are opposite ends. The male is chemmy just smelling it. But fruity on the stem rub. And the female flowering is the exact opposite.


They smell like plants so far, no distinct nose yet. Hoping for an FPOG leaner.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Jul 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Any chance some of us could get some seeds from where ever you got those from?


Artizen seed has mimosa in stock. I think i spelled that right its archives seed bank.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 12, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up @LrnLvGrw 
OK....who else got a pack of the Mimosa from Artizen? There were 3 packs in stock when I ordered then out of stock less than 30 seconds later.
Im sure its because of this thread lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> They smell like plants so far, no distinct nose yet. Hoping for an FPOG leaner.


The ever elusive plant terp.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The ever elusive plant terp.


Right


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Any chance some of us could get some seeds from where ever you got those from?


Shit didnt see your reply sorry. I got mine from Oregon Elite Seeds (at around the same time the privacy glitch happened). Check out platinum seed bank. They might have some.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 12, 2018)

I forgot Horror seeds, sorry (disclaimer-theirs a review on here thats just like OES) they have seven in stock. Order at your own risk.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Scoped the trichs this morning for the first time. Surprised to find probably 70% cloudy and a light sprinkling of some amber on the sugar leaves. She seems to be moving along quickly now. Give her another week to swell up and take another close look. LVTK day 63 from flip...View attachment 4163988


Damn Slow! That's one of the best looking plants I've seen up here.
Thanks for sharing. Please keep the pics and info coming


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I haven't checked the runoff yet. I've been watering at about 6.3 but I know the soil can be different. I'll have to get back to you with that number.
> 
> Update: Just Watered and tested the pH of the runoff, it was at 6.67.


Probably not the PH then.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 12, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Damn Slow! That's one of the best looking plants I've seen up here.
> Thanks for sharing. Please keep the pics and info coming


Thx Cptn
She's a real peach ain't she, ya just get lucky every now and again.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 12, 2018)

Seed here now is doing free cannarado packs, two limits while supplies last just snagged2!! apple juicy


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Seed here now is doing free cannarado packs, two limits while supplies last just snagged2!! apple juicy


Sold out


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Shit didnt see your reply sorry. I got mine from Oregon Elite Seeds (at around the same time the privacy glitch happened). Check out platinum seed bank. They might have some.


what privacy glitch, if you don't mind me askin, thanks!


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> what privacy glitch, if you don't mind me askin, thanks!


Go to the "Oregon Elite Seeds" thread for more info.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Seed here now is doing free cannarado packs, two limits while supplies last just snagged2!! apple juicy


I just happened to order cannarado's east cake last Sunday and by the time my money order got there I believe they received the freebies from rado so I'm hoping I still get a free pack of an apple cross. If not no biggie, I bought them before I even knew about the free birthday packs.

Edit: ordered from SOL seed bank, 1st order from them.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Its an HSO seed. Got it as a freebie a while back. I have that one in the tent and a G13 Haze outside. I had a clone of that Purple Trainwreck that wasn't doing too well inside. I planted her outside and doing much better. That bushy monster is the Haze. I've been been super cropping to try to keep her shorter, but she wants to go more verticalv lol. Thel little one next to it is the PTW. Looks much better now than it did inside.
> View attachment 4163925


That’s cool I have an HSO PTW our of a 5 pack I found one really nice keeper, smell and taste is phenomenal yield is medium, only downside is after nine weeks my cut likes to throw nanners like clock work, never found a single seed though even though I wouldn’t mind a few s1 seeds to stash for later so I’m pretty sure it’s pollens sterile had the same clone for awhile now.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 13, 2018)

California cannon 3.5 weeks since 12/12


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 13, 2018)

*REVERSE CANNABIS SEED AUCTIONS*
_JULY 13TH 2018_

Sundae Stallion - Raindance - Bodega Bubblegum

_(click above to go there)_​


----------



## klx (Jul 13, 2018)

Gunslinger Day 24, they stretched like a mofo and so far all pretty homogeneous.

 

Just starting to develop some frost. Not much smell at all really.

 

"Wedding Cake S1".... smells like Sour Diesel to me...


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Go to the "Oregon Elite Seeds" thread for more info.


thank you sir. I found it. Was amazed at the amount of new "breeders" out of Oregon, not to mention the seed banks with no pics of plants and some even have no lineage info, lol. Why I like GPS. Peace and karma


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2018)

2easy said:


> California cannon 3.5 weeks since 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4164345


The Cannon is a knockout artist!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2018)

Butch Cassidy gets very much tighter while curing. Like breaking up old imported hash. Very potent and relaxing. Is similar to California Cannon in effects but a bit more inspiring and less couchlocky, maybe. Also stinks like skunk more than anything right now with fruity smells and bakery. Very skunky on exhaling vapor. Underdog morning!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2018)

Raindance on the block for $38 if anyone is wanting it at GPS.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2018)

waitin on Tombstone to go on auction myself.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 13, 2018)

Welcome to the Wild West

*The History of Chemdog*
In the early 1990’s a man known now as Chemdog met some friends in a parking lot at a Grateful Dead show. There he purchased a sack of uber pungent weed that would make you roll around on the floor like a dog. Dogbud was a scarce high-grade variety for anyone to come across at the time. Originally “Dogbud”, it also was nicknamed “Chem weed” for is noticeably chemical like funk to the aroma and strength. Together, the names “Dogbud” and “Chem weed” collided and was forever branded as “Chemdog”. This is where Mr. Chemdog gets his famous moniker. Wanting to taste the incredible flavor again Mr. Chemdog had more of the hippy weed stealthily shipped to him in Massachusetts. In the marijuana, he was sent he found precisely 13 beautiful seeds.

*All Roads Lead to Chemdog*
As it gained popularity almost friends, he wanted to grow some of this weed for himself. Doing so he discovered some of the most significant plants to grace the gardens of the world.

Chem 91 and Chem Sis were discovered in the very first germination.
Chem D was discovered in the second round of germination. It has contributed to many of today’s championed crosses such as GMO.
Chem 4 was discovered when he gave his friend some of the last Dogbud seeds to germinate. It has been used to create marvelous crosses such as Copper Chem.

The narrative would continue as it’s elite genes permeate into the lineage of today’s most sought-after strains. Without Mr. Chemdog’s discovery, we wouldn’t have OG Kush, Sour Diesel or any of their famed descendants like Gorilla Glue #4. These strain names resonate with even the most novice smokers as they have merely set a bar for quality in today’s market. Was all of this foreseen in that Grateful Dead show parking lot so many years ago?

*A Star (dawg) is Born*
The father to all of our Wild West Series is a powerhouse strain known as Stardawg. A puritan blend of best the Chemdog family. Star Dawg (Chem 4 x Tres Dawg) is the most recent patriarch of the Chemdog family. With it’s pure Chem bloodline only partially outcrossed with Afghanistan landrace genetics. Breeding Stardawg, JJ Edwards from old era Top Dawg Genetics, was able to pull some Chemdog purity out of three backcrosses to the Chem D cut and create an extinct male known as Tres Dawg. That male would pollenate Chem 4, and a star is born.

*Royal Bloodline*
Our vintage Stardawg breeding male is something truly extraordinary with the collision of the two historically elite Chem variations. This incredibly stable male has been renowned as a breeding juggernaut for his ability to produce extremely desirable top quality plants. These Tester Seeds are sure to please. Don’t miss out on history!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Jul 13, 2018)

Couple of Bounty Hunter testers at the door!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Butch Cassidy gets very much tighter while curing. Like breaking up old imported hash. Very potent and relaxing. Is similar to California Cannon in effects but a bit more inspiring and less couchlocky, maybe. Also stinks like skunk more than anything right now with fruity smells and bakery. Very skunky on exhaling vapor. Underdog morning!


Butch Cassidy is one of the first packs I bought and it went out of stock soon after. 
Cookie Wreck / stardawg can't be bad!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 13, 2018)

Anyone on here growing Sky Warden? 

Curious to see how that grows, I'm a fan of the Alien lines.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone on here growing Sky Warden?
> 
> Curious to see how that grows, I'm a fan of the Alien lines.


Nothing out of the norm so far 
Not fast , not slow 
But my veg is backing up and haven’t been giving them as much attention as I could .


----------



## macsnax (Jul 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


>


Chemdog is doing a meet and greet in Denver today for anyone in the area that hasn't seen it on IG.


----------



## njamess (Jul 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Anyone on here growing Sky Warden?
> 
> Curious to see how that grows, I'm a fan of the Alien lines.


So far the Wardens are looking good. Looks to be some different phenos. Ended up putting a bit of veg time to these. 9 of 11 sprouted. Out of those 4 were males. These 5 are female with the exception of one of the larger ones which ended up having early nanners. These pics were taken about a week ago. They are only in 5 gallon pots so I will be watering them often


----------



## Med68w (Jul 13, 2018)

I scored a pack of lupine lime on the reverse auction on Monday and was wondering if anyone’s started a grow yet. About to pop the lupine lime and some cookie wreck for the next grow.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

Bodega bubblegum is in the auction.
Mmm... bubblegum 
 
They are super easy to grow and not very stretchy. 
This one is in a cheap 5 gallon cloth pot + 12" Anderson saucer. 
Grown "semi-organic". 
Gonna hit her with some peruvian seabird guano tea later this afternoon.


----------



## led2076 (Jul 13, 2018)

took the bodega bubblegum male I got and put him on a blue dream girl.
going to call it blue gum


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

led2076 said:


> took the bodega bubblegum male I got and put him on a blue dream girl.
> going to call it blue gum


Nice! 
I had to abort my "bubble butt" breeding experiment. 
(Bodega bubblegum x Texas Butter) 

The bodega males definitely leaned more toward their stardawg father.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 13, 2018)

Im going to hit my blue dream with my lemon cake male.

Im going to call it blue waffle

Can anybody google blue waffle and check if that name is taken. I couldnt find anything but want to be sure


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 13, 2018)

Found this..
*Blue Waffle* is a fictional sexually transmitted infection (STI) that's believed to both turn the vagina *blue* and disfigure it. It's also said to originate from women who “get around” and/or their lack of hygiene.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 13, 2018)

^This


----------



## killakanna (Jul 13, 2018)

THT said:


> I have already made several Crosses with GPS gear,
> Pioneer Kush Male hit the following
> -Black Skull seeds Speed Haze
> -Hickock Haze
> ...



Saaaaweet


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 13, 2018)

GPS won't let me add RIU coupon and "gold nuggets" together on same order. WTH?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a ton of pollen. I think I may hit the peeble pusher and lvtk I have in flower. With some Maui Wowi x (Purple Haze x Malawi) pollen. I have some Honeybee pollen, Durban Poison pollen, and some mimosa pollen. But not sure which I wanna use. I hit my O.B.S. with mimosa. Only did one branch. But the pollen must not have been very viable. Bc I only got 22 mature seeds. But they will fun to hunt through.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 dont remember exactly how many days in. But it went in the same time as Chemtrail Cookie Breath. And it doesn't even have bud sites really yet. The pebble pusher is definitely flowering pretty fast.
Left to right
LVTK #1 , Pebble Pusher #2, Chemtrail cookie Breath #3 front right Jamaican Pineapple Glue


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 13, 2018)

caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq


----------



## macsnax (Jul 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


If he's not hurting anything maybe he could be good to have around. Do they carry anything bad?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


Those things are like natures lightsabres on bugs. Just wish they didn't eat beneficial ones as well heh.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 13, 2018)

2easy said:


> Im going to hit my blue dream with my lemon cake male.
> 
> Im going to call it blue waffle
> 
> Can anybody google blue waffle and check if that name is taken. I couldnt find anything but want to be sure


Well, you certainly chose an apt username.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> GPS won't let me add RIU coupon and "gold nuggets" together on same order. WTH?


Same here. @greenpointseeds is this the new way, or?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


That is awesome. I wish I had one of those guys or some mantis' in my grow. After my run in with spider mites and thrips, any predator would be welcome to to me.


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 13, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Same here. @greenpointseeds is this the new way, or?


I think they call it coupon stacking... Probably turned it off.. Hopefully by mistake..


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq


That's a tree frog, just climbing a tree! We got em all around us never thought of them as bug control..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

Texas Butter is almost dialed in. 
She's still got yellow veins, but looking better... 

10 gallon cloth pot + 18" Anderson saucer


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 13, 2018)

Getting the most out of your plant count! Big ass plants!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> Getting the most out of your plant count! Big ass plants!


Yep.
Plant count is 15 so I grow em large.
Just about everything outdoors will end up in 10 gallon this year.

I've used bigger pots, but it's not worth the hassle...


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


That's actually pretty cool, love hearing em at night.
As clean as your place looks i'm surprised it has anything to eat.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep.
> Plant count is 15 so I grow em large.
> Just about everything outdoors will end up in 10 gallon this year.
> 
> I've used bigger pots, but it's not worth the hassle...


How often do you water em?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> How often do you water em?


Pretty much every day now. 
I tried to go with every other day but a few started wilting. 

It will be twice a day soon, but I don't mind. 
I'm not going to exceed 10 gallon pots...


----------



## growslut (Jul 13, 2018)

Tried posting pics of current outdoor grow but for some reason can't complete an upload onto Rollitup. The pics did get posted up on the Greenpoint forums

Growing Cookie Wreck (30 gal), Cookies n Chem (30 gal), Half & Half (30 gal), Chelumbian D (30 gal), Dream Catcher (15 gal), and Copper Chem (10 gal)

Super stoked because the Cookie Wreck, Cookies and Chem and Half & Half have all started developing bud sites already. I'm kinda puzzled why they started so early, but I'll take it and hope they continue and will finish in a couple months. 

Maybe they started flower after it hit 117 a couple weeks ago. And its been 100 or over every day for a week and half. But the plants are growing strong!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's actually pretty cool, love hearing em at night.
> As clean as your place looks i'm surprised it has anything to eat.


Drain flys man.not sure how the fuk they get in but they do.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 13, 2018)

Night Rider. 

Just transplanted into 15 gallon fabric pot. Coco and perlite, Megacrop @ 4g/gal Greenleaf cal-mag @ 1g/gal.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 14, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
*JULY 14TH, 2018*

*IRON HORSE - BOUNTY HUNTER - EAGLE SCOUT*

_(click above for link)_​


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Tried posting pics of current outdoor grow but for some reason can't complete an upload onto Rollitup. The pics did get posted up on the Greenpoint forums
> 
> Growing Cookie Wreck (30 gal), Cookies n Chem (30 gal), Half & Half (30 gal), Chelumbian D (30 gal), Dream Catcher (15 gal), and Copper Chem (10 gal)
> 
> ...


I had to update my browser, safari or firefox, but my old computer was too out dated so I had to get a new computer with newer software.

I'd say try updating browser.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2018)

28 bucks for Bounty Hunter 6am, gotta love it! Get ya some


----------



## main cola (Jul 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 28 bucks for Bounty Hunter 6am, gotta love it! Get ya some


Nice score


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2018)

I didn't get em, growin some out now. Just hollared cause I never seen a pack there quite that cheap, lol.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Tried posting pics of current outdoor grow but for some reason can't complete an upload onto Rollitup. The pics did get posted up on the Greenpoint forums
> 
> Growing Cookie Wreck (30 gal), Cookies n Chem (30 gal), Half & Half (30 gal), Chelumbian D (30 gal), Dream Catcher (15 gal), and Copper Chem (10 gal)
> 
> ...


2/3 of my plants started flowering around the solstice but I got everything out at the end of April. TN Kush are the only ones that haven't full on started yet. I'm glad they started early tho so that hopefully I beat the nasty fall weather.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


Did he get into your stash too? I feel like there must be some reggae playing in his head. He looks blazed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Drain flys man.not sure how the fuk they get in but they do.


Same problem in my last to grow spots. Can't kill what comes from the sewers ;\ Consistent drain bleaching really helps.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> caught this dude chillin under my Purp Punch last night after i noticed my spider was gone,Was pretty pissed off about it,than this morning he crawled up a GG and took a nap.DaFuq
> 
> View attachment 4164751
> View attachment 4164756


I had a white 1 in my veg area the other day. Doing a tear down/ rebuild so he won't be getting in again. I don't mind the frog but what else is getting in. Time to seal it up


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Same problem in my last to grow spots. Can't kill what comes from the sewers ;\ Consistent drain bleaching really helps.


They dont really do any harm but they can be annoying.i had fruit flys one time so bad it was crazy.no pest strip killed em all dead as fuck in 2 days


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Night Rider.
> 
> Just transplanted into 15 gallon fabric pot. Coco and perlite, Megacrop @ 4g/gal Greenleaf cal-mag @ 1g/gal.
> View attachment 4164880


looking healthy as shit bro


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> looking healthy as shit bro


Thanks. Growing outdoors presents its own challenges, so I'm just hoping to keep the ladies healthy so they can get fat and stinky.


----------



## growslut (Jul 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. Growing outdoors presents its own challenges, so I'm just hoping to keep the ladies healthy so they can get fat and stinky.


Looking superb @socaljoe!

What are your biggest challenges outdoor this year?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> They dont really do any harm but they can be annoying.i had fruit flys one time so bad it was crazy.no pest strip killed em all dead as fuck in 2 days


Too paranoid to let them live so I nukem all, lol. I couldn't find any competent science on whether they hurt them or not. Remember though fungus gnats and fruit flies don't hurt plants either according to a lot of people, the larvae do as well as the diseases they may pass on to the plants. Kind of a technicality there if you ask me. All I know is they were hanging around my plants way too much for my comfort.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Looking superb @socaljoe!
> 
> What are your biggest challenges outdoor this year?


Right now I'd say it's the heat. I'm in the desert, so it's hot and dry all summer. Growing in coco coir, I feel like I need to be a little more on top of watering regularly to keep things optimal vs soil which is more forgiving.

And of course the budworms once flowering starts. They're a huge pain in the ass.


----------



## growslut (Jul 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Right now I'd say it's the heat. I'm in the desert, so it's hot and dry all summer. Growing in coco coir, I feel like I need to be a little more on top of watering regularly to keep things optimal vs soil which is more forgiving.
> 
> And of course the budworms once flowering starts. They're a huge pain in the ass.


Those are my biggest problems at the moment, too. 102 today but the weed plants seem to tolerate the heat much better than the veggie garden. Noticed budworm eggs this morning so plan to spray with Spinosad this evening. 

Do you have an effective method for dealing with budworms?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Too paranoid to let them live so I nukem all, lol. I couldn't find any competent science on whether they hurt them or not. Remember though fungus gnats and fruit flies don't hurt plants either according to a lot of people, the larvae do as well as the diseases they may pass on to the plants. Kind of a technicality there if you ask me. All I know is they were hanging around my plants way too much for my comfort.


I hate them pecker gnats, what we always called em. Flying round a houndog's pecker all day long. They bug me, literally, can't stand em. Good to know they aren't anything but a nuisance, had good luck with the no pest strips also


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Those are my biggest problems at the moment, too. 102 today but the weed plants seem to tolerate the heat much better than the veggie garden. Noticed budworm eggs this morning so plan to spray with Spinosad this evening.
> 
> Do you have an effective method for dealing with budworms?


I read Subcool's deal where he uses the spinosad as a dirt drench, that may nick the problem, 4 tablespoons per gallon. The thread is on this site I believe.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jul 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I hate them pecker gnats, what we always called em. Flying round a houndog's pecker all day long. They bug me, literally, can't stand em. Good to know they aren't anything but a nuisance, had good luck with the no pest strips also


I've stood in the orchard on a hot evening and watched dragonflies swooping through the air eating tons of the buggers.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Do you have an effective method for dealing with budworms?


BT works well for me. That and picking as many eggs as I can before they hatch.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I read Subcool's deal where he uses the spinosad as a dirt drench, that may nick the problem, 4 tablespoons per gallon. The thread is on this site I believe.


I use spinosad systemically, and it seems to work in non clay mediums. There is a journal around about it in the bodhi thread. It says that clay content significantly hinders systemic uptake, but I suppose if you use it as a top dressing that may work better. I use coco and I've used it as a top dressing and in my nutrient tanks.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I hate them pecker gnats, what we always called em. Flying round a houndog's pecker all day long. They bug me, literally, can't stand em. Good to know they aren't anything but a nuisance, had good luck with the no pest strips also


They are more than a nuisance, the flyers are a nuisance but the lava will attack your roots. Get some gnatrol, use it as a soil drench put yellow sticky strips on top of soil. I also hang fly paper since they are 6 for a buck to catch the flyers


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 14, 2018)

Dunno if u can see it but day 53 and I’m finding nanners...not super stoked. Maybe a light leak, maybe cuz it’s been in the high 90s recently but think i’m gonna pull her tomorrow after dark, got a visit from the landlord tomorrow night and don’t really wanna have to explain the stank


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 14, 2018)

Hopefully not fucking up by waiting...


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2018)

Steinernema feltiae Beneficial Nematodes & Hypoaspis miles work great for fungus gnat larvae problems.

Have had success fighting off gnat larvae with both, the Hypoaspis miles is loaded in some coco bricks I've found, that coco I've not had problems with gnats. With other coco I had gnat larvae problems, SF nematodes wiped them out after an application or two. 

@Dawgfunk I wouldn't trip on those bananas bro, your temps are high and that plant is getting close. I'm seeing some sporadic bananas on some things in these hotter days as well.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 14, 2018)

cali cannons looking good at day 28 since flip

sour nailpolish remover pine and lemon


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2018)

Gnatrol works, can be had from eBay.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 14, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
July 15th, 2018

*TOMBSTONE - SKY WARDEN - ORANGE BLOSSOM SPECIAL*

(click strain names)​


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 15, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4165374 Dunno if u can see it but day 53 and I’m finding nanners...not super stoked. Maybe a light leak, maybe cuz it’s been in the high 90s recently but think i’m gonna pull her tomorrow after dark, got a visit from the landlord tomorrow night and don’t really wanna have to explain the stank


It might be easier to hind the smell of the growing plant vs fresh chopped.
IMO thats when they smell the most.

Or chop n get it away from the property.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2018)

There's the Tombstone on sale, and Im broke as a stump. Dammit! lolz


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 15, 2018)

Yea bighorn I’m waitin for her to come and go before I pull her... not too worried I’m carded up but I’m interested to see how the conversation goes when she sees the backyard ragin. Not gps but we’ve got this blackberrykushxcherrypie 4 or 5 weeks in that smells like blue slurpee...


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 15, 2018)

Nice stout clone I took from a different gunslinger pheno than the one I flowered.trying out my coot mix with this gunslinger.grew a goji in this mix that didn't produce the tightest buds,but the flavor was better than any other goji I grew.hoping for the same with this gs(awesome flavors on my recently harvested gun)amended the Coots mix with kelp and ewc before transplant.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

Brought the LVTK out for some natural light....day 66.

Thinking about putting up one of these pics for the GP photo of the month.

Whole plant shot, probably get a couple good solid ozs from her.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> If there is a silver lining, there are many Greenpoint strains growing but none showed any signs of the mildew. So Greenpoint gear appears to be a bit more mildew-resistant than other strains


If you’re still dealing with pm, flying skull makes a great product called nukem, not the cheapest in the world but works like a charm. I’ve seen people save their crops that were covered with pm with this stuff and pass tests with flying colors. Hope all’s well! How’s the garden looking down there in LA?!

-forgot to mention you can spray this stuff on day of harvest with no problems.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 15, 2018)

Sexy nug shots, slowdrawl!!


----------



## growslut (Jul 15, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> If you’re still dealing with pm, flying skull makes a great product called nukem, not the cheapest in the world but works like a charm. I’ve seen people save their crops that were covered with pm with this stuff and pass tests with flying colors. Hope all’s well! How’s the garden looking down there in LA?!
> 
> -forgot to mention you can spray this stuff on day of harvest with no problems.


Thanks for the tip!

Haven't seen any wpm indoors since that initial outbreak and only a half dozen cucumber and zucchini leaves outside. Increased the airflow inside the tents and neem applications outside. So far so good!

The garden is doing well. About so harvest a bunch of different CV so excited about that. Flower is chugging along outside. Speaking of which, your plants are looking good. Good luck with the landlord's visit~ How did you get that outdoor one to start flowering so early?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 15, 2018)

Harvest time is awesome! I love the whole process and it’s awesome to see the fruits of your labors. I’ve been doing light deprivation, built a hoop house and started covering from 7-7 back in late may. Just hitting day 55, been a lot of work but been really pleased with the results. Indoor quality nugs and chopped the price of the grow (for next year, anyway) in half. Only thing different i’ve noticed outside is you really have to stay up on your preventative. I couldve been better with it this run but other than that, the ladies couldn’t be happier

-tarps said they were blackout, no way. Still had light penetrating so I lined the inside of my big tarp with panda film and then just capped the sides with it. I can still roll it up if I need to. Worked well, only things I’ll do differently next time is add more support to the hoops and probably invest a couple extra bucks on the real deal blackout tarps. Always another buck to spend!!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Brought the LVTK out for some natural light....day 66.View attachment 4165554
> View attachment 4165556
> Thinking about putting up one of these pics for the GP photo of the month.
> 
> Whole plant shot, probably get a couple good solid ozs from her.View attachment 4165557


you crushed that man. one of the nicer LVTK i have seen


----------



## THT (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thinking about putting up one of these pics for the GP photo of the month


Pretty sure they want GPS strains only. I could have misunderstood the rules though.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Brought the LVTK out for some natural light....day 66.View attachment 4165554
> View attachment 4165556
> Thinking about putting up one of these pics for the GP photo of the month.
> 
> Whole plant shot, probably get a couple good solid ozs from her.View attachment 4165557


You got my vote mate. beautiful plant


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

2easy said:


> you crushed that man. one of the nicer LVTK i have seen


Thx I appreciate that, I'm really hoping the one in the GH is the same pheno. This being my first indoor tent grow, I'm digging the ease and control there is with it. I do pretty good in my GH but I can't finish off some of the sativas I want to grow. Now I'm going to get a 3x3 tent and build another light, go for some of those 13+ week strains.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

THT said:


> Pretty sure they want GPS strains only. I could have misunderstood the rules though.


Yes your right I was looking at the contest rules after I shot my mouth off....GP strains only.
Thx for the heads up.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Brought the LVTK out for some natural light....day 66.


Looking good, although on the small side.. how long did you veg her for?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Looking good, although on the small side.. how long did you veg her for?


A little more than 5 weeks, it was kind of an experiment/test run. I was and am banking on my GH plant to supply what I need. Was hoping the one I threw in the tent would be a preview to what's coming.
Def could've vegged her for 2 months, she doubled on the stretch.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Night rider first pheno lemon candy 76 days of flower

   

Coming down in a day or two 

Grown in 2 gallon hempy bucket


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Night rider my other pheno, little fatter, coming down today , 78 days of flower more chem dom smells 

Also 2 gallon hempy bucket under cob LEDs


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 15, 2018)

Pioneer kush, all bubba pheno

 

Blizzard bush still drying


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 15, 2018)

The night rider lemon pheno I am keeping, flipped 15 days ago , 2 gallon Hempy, will yield very well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 15, 2018)

Has anyone grown Tombstone? 

I've got a couple packs of boomtown, which I'm thinking sounds better (LVTK x Stardawg). 
Even though it's out of stock. 

Who the fuck knows? 
This is such a crap shoot...


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 15, 2018)

Had to post a picture of a Deputy male that I'm sad to cull. I think he's a handsome guy.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 15, 2018)

Good news today, 4 out of 5 Pebble Pushers are female. I’m very happy to say the least.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Good news today, 4 out of 5 Pebble Pushers are female. I’m very happy to say the least.View attachment 4165900View attachment 4165902 View attachment 4165905


Congrats. Looking good.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Had to post a picture of a Deputy male that I'm sad to cull. I think he's a handsome guy.
> 
> View attachment 4165883


If you can, take some cuts and throw them in a plastic bag with a mist of some water. Roll it up, not super tight. Put that in the fridge and every few days give them some air by whirling the bag around. Right now I got some cuts in the fridge for about a couple weeks and going. Part of the key is not too much water, and then giving them air about twice per week. Just put them in a shopping bag. Then just clone them when ready.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 15, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> If you can, take some cuts and throw them in a plastic bag with a mist of some water. Roll it up, not super tight. Put that in the fridge and every few days give them some air by whirling the bag around. Right now I got some cuts in the fridge for about a couple weeks and going. Part of the key is not too much water, and then giving them air about twice per week. Just put them in a shopping bag. Then just clone them when ready.


Thanks for the tip. I'm not looking to make any seeds right now, but I'll keep that in mind for the future if I want to do a little chucking.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 15, 2018)

miss pig has not slown down a bit


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx I appreciate that, I'm really hoping the one in the GH is the same pheno. This being my first indoor tent grow, I'm digging the ease and control there is with it. I do pretty good in my GH but I can't finish off some of the sativas I want to grow. Now I'm going to get a 3x3 tent and build another light, go for some of those 13+ week strains.


What sort of light and medium did you use to get that result if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone grown Tombstone?
> 
> I've got a couple packs of boomtown, which I'm thinking sounds better (LVTK x Stardawg).
> Even though it's out of stock.
> ...


I'm definitely digging the lvtk I'm running she is starting to bring out the smelly smells now. I jus dont think you can go wrong with lvtk. And why not give it some chem too and throw some stardawg on it. I'd pop boomtown over tombstone. But just my opinion. Worth 1.5 pesos


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 15, 2018)

HHaze @25 days 
I think the stretch has stopped . 
Hopefully less then 55 days to go


----------



## genuity (Jul 15, 2018)

#2 starting to get fruity..


----------



## tatonka (Jul 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> HHaze @25 days
> I think the stretch has stopped . View attachment 4165934
> Hopefully less then 55 days to go


I tried to warn folks. They might be giants. I have been running this strain in a closet.
It has been interesting to say the least.
I have been feeding heavy with good results.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 15, 2018)

Florigrown said:


> View attachment 4165930 miss pig has not slown down a bit


Looking good. Any luck cloning?


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Looking good. Any luck cloning?


Just the one i took when the fan fell on the plant and took 2 branches out a few weeks ago, took her about 20 days before any vertical growth but shes moving fast now


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 15, 2018)

Was also my first ever clone attempt, only used water and a peat pellet so im proud of myself lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I tried to warn folks. They might be giants. I have been running this strain in a closet.
> It has been interesting to say the least.
> I have been feeding heavy with good results.


I’ve been going easy with the nutes because of previous experience with other hazes , but been bumping it up , they seem to like lots of food .


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 15, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
July 16th, 2018

*GOLDEN NUGGET - DOC HOLIDAY - CACKLEBERRY
*
_(click strains above)_​


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 15, 2018)

cookies n chem dry after a week's hang. yielded over 2 oz in a 1 gallon pot. the tops were all 4-6 grams each. smoke is excellent. strong meds. taste is decent but should be better in a few weeks.

hope the reveg is successful because i want to keep this plant around for a while. pressed out the trim into a few grams of nice rosin as well.

@Gu~ hats off. thanks for the great genetics.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> What sort of light and medium did you use to get that result if you don't mind me asking ?


Not at all, vegged with a 4' T5 flowered with a Blackdog phyto max 400 light that was gifted to me by a buddy. 
Soil was a bag each of OF and HF amended with Dr Earths Flower Girl, Insect frass, neem meal and some malted barley flour. Water only after that.
Here's a pic of the Deputy that is in the tent with her... 
By looking at the trichs she's almost ready to come down, though she keeps throwing new pistils.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not at all, vegged with a 4' T5 flowered with a Blackdog phyto max 400 light that was gifted to me by a buddy.
> Soil was a bag each of OF and HF amended with Dr Earths Flower Girl, Insect frass, neem meal and some malted barley flour. Water only after that.
> Here's a pic of the Deputy that is in the tent with her...View attachment 4165967
> By looking at the trichs she's almost ready to come down, though she keeps throwing new pistils.


Looking nice. I struck out with my Deputies. Glad I have another pack to try again.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking nice. I struck out with my Deputies. Glad I have another pack to try again.


Just today a pack of deputies and blizzard bush arrived for me 
I think it's pretty gd standard postage from GPS to aust inside 11 days with a 4 of those days weekends...thumbs up gps


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking nice. I struck out with my Deputies. Glad I have another pack to try again.


I had pretty good luck with them, germed 6 seeds got 4 females. Picked the 2 stronger for the tent and GH.
I was hoping for BB leaners, not seeing it with this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’ve been going easy with the nutes because of previous experience with other hazes , but been bumping it up , they seem to like lots of food .


My chinooks were pigs. 
I'm growing the greasy pheno again outdoors and should probably force it to flower now so it will finish by Oct 1.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 16, 2018)

Pop the Boom Town right the fuck now! If you can hunt a few packs you definitely should. I’ll put up some new pics this week and show you the keeper I found. She puts out well, covered in trichomes, entire sugar leaves and fan leaf petioles. Greasy, stinky plant that smells like acrid lemon peels with strong notes of coffee, fuel and skunk with a touch of sweetness. 

All the plants that I germinated (5 total, 2 makes and 3 females) were vigorous and resilient to drought conditions. 

Only issue I have run into with one of the females in flower was Magnesium deficiency and pH sensitivity. The previously mentioned keeper (mind you from 5 seeds / 2 females) doesn’t give a fuck about pH swings or feed strength as long as you keep her well fed.

I will have a solid opinion on the quality of the smoke, effects and bag appeal in a few weeks. Only good things to say so far though!


----------



## Noinch (Jul 16, 2018)

Outdoor Pig Whistle not caring about winter in Australia, starting to get some color in her 
 
However the indoor one has the leaves I'm after (although it's struggling a bit) 
 
Two Apollo11 x Purple Badlands in the front and one in the back 
Chinook haze middle left 
Pig Whistle middle right


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2018)

#1 pebble pusher


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> HHaze @25 days
> I think the stretch has stopped . View attachment 4165934
> Hopefully less then 55 days to go


How big were these at flip?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem dry after a week's hang. yielded over 2 oz in a 1 gallon pot. the tops were all 4-6 grams each. smoke is excellent. strong meds. taste is decent but should be better in a few weeks.
> 
> hope the reveg is successful because i want to keep this plant around for a while. pressed out the trim into a few grams of nice rosin as well.
> 
> @Gu~ hats off. thanks for the great genetics.


Looks great. How many days did yours go? Sorry if I missed that earlier in the thread.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking nice. I struck out with my Deputies. Glad I have another pack to try again.


No keepers in your first?


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No keepers in your first?


It's not quite that. I had some initial screwups and ended up killing a lot of seedlings this season. Of the deputies that made it through that, I had chosen my 3 favorites to try and get a good female...well, they all turned out to be males, so that was that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks like somebody doubled up in the auction and got Doc Holiday + Cackleberry for about $50 out the door.  

It was tempting, but my bean bag is literally stuffed to capacity. 

And I've already got both of those strains...


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Looks great. How many days did yours go? Sorry if I missed that earlier in the thread.


Whoops forgot to mention it. A day short of 11 weeks for that plant .


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

Cluster of Cookies n Chem frosting up nicely at day 25


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> How big were these at flip?


About 24”x24” cube , pics at flip on gps site
The big one is almost 72” now,
The dog shit smelling pheno didn’t stretch much, seem more stardawg then the others


----------



## main cola (Jul 16, 2018)

Tennessee Kush#2 ..getting close   She's going to have a good yield...still not much smell from her though


----------



## dstroy (Jul 16, 2018)

Week 7 DVG humble pie, super stank spicy berry very pleasant, polar opposite of veg where it smelled like vomit. I’m ready to run it again if it smokes as good as it smells, it’s very pungent.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

Was wanting to get an individual pic of each of the 5 CnC as all 5 are slightly different in comparison to each other but I screwed up my knee Friday night and not able to do much moving around yet, all I can do to put in the daily hour or two in the garden.

One of these days here soon I'll post some shots of the Sundance Kid. 3 plants, 3 phenos. None are as frosty as the CnC at this point but still not a disappointment. As far as the smell though, 2 have *very* strong radiating sweet orange sherbert smell. Dont know if these phenos are easy to find in the SDK or if I got lucky but they're wicked. Of the Orange pheno's one is a large framed medium stacking pheno and the other is a the shortest of the SDK and CnC but stacks the hardest.

Looks like I'll have many keepers to choose from out of these.

The Texas Butter and Purple Badlands are also looking to have a solid keeper out of each of the 3 plants but are only around 2 weeks in at this point so a little early to tell, just going off the structure and trichome production.

Anyone else watching the 2018 Home Run Derby?? Go Cubbies


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> About 24”x24” cube , pics at flip on gps site
> The big one is almost 72” now,
> The dog shit smelling pheno didn’t stretch much, seem more stardawg then the others


Whew, I'll have to flip mine at 10" to 12" at that rate.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 16, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Cluster of Cookies n Chem frosting up nicely at day 25 View attachment 4166332


Looking real nice. Is that 25 from flip or 25 from first flower?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2018)

2easy said:


> Looking real nice. Is that 25 from flip or 25 from first flower?


I should say "roughly" 25 days. Some were showing right at flip and one or two took 4 or 5 days to show sex so I split it down the middle and called June 21st day 1. I guess it depends what you mean by first flower, showing pistols or actually beginning to group them?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 16, 2018)

I’ll have to post some pics later, night rider came down last night. Smelled like garlic when we were big leafin her. Was the one that smelled like heady armpit funk in veg, got some other buddies who are running her indoors so excited to see the differences.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not at all, vegged with a 4' T5 flowered with a Blackdog phyto max 400 light that was gifted to me by a buddy.
> Soil was a bag each of OF and HF amended with Dr Earths Flower Girl, Insect frass, neem meal and some malted barley flour. Water only after that.
> Here's a pic of the Deputy that is in the tent with her...View attachment 4165967
> By looking at the trichs she's almost ready to come down, though she keeps throwing new pistils.


Damnnnnnn that deputy is a beauty!!! Mmm what’s she smell like?? I have buddies around these parts that swear by your blend of dirt n nutes, dr earth is amazing stuff. Been feeding at flip and at day 21 or 22 add more, some calmag and just recently ran out of the feedback a buddy of mine makes. mother earth organics if u haven’t heard their name yet, check em out. All my plants love it.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 16, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Damnnnnnn that deputy is a beauty!!! Mmm what’s she smell like?? I have buddies around these parts that swear by your blend of dirt n nutes, dr earth is amazing stuff. Been feeding at flip and at day 21 or 22 add more, some calmag and just recently ran out of the feedback a buddy of mine makes. mother earth organics if u haven’t heard their name yet, check em out. All my plants love it.


Thx man... ya know I'm not very good at describing all of the smells. She's never had a strong scent, I get pleasant not a foul smell kinda sweet with a hint of rubber. Hopefully get a better report in a couple weeks, I'm gonna chop her soon. Showing close to 80% milky and the amber is coming on strong. Would usually like to see some more swell to her but there's gonna be to much of an amber showing for me...weird she's throwing new pistils.
I've heard of Mother Earth Organics I believe they have a store in Portland.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 16, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
July 17th, 2018
*LIVE NOW*

*IRON HORSE - BOUNTY HUNTER - COPPER CHEM*

_(click strain names above)_​


----------



## 2easy (Jul 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I should say "roughly" 25 days. Some were showing right at flip and one or two took 4 or 5 days to show sex so I split it down the middle and called June 21st day 1. I guess it depends what you mean by first flower, showing pistols or actually beginning to group them?


thanks for the info. they look pretty chunky already.

i normally count from flip for my own personal reference and i would call true flower once i see the first cotton tops but i know everyone has there own ways thats why i asked


----------



## 2easy (Jul 17, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> I’ll have to post some pics later, night rider came down last night. Smelled like garlic when we were big leafin her. Was the one that smelled like heady armpit funk in veg, got some other buddies who are running her indoors so excited to see the differences.


im excited to see the pics of that one. night rider is high on my pop list


----------



## kona gold (Jul 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4166150
> #1 pebble pusher


Looking great Gen!
Like the crystal!
How is the scent on that beauty?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2018)

got 3 females out of 5 beans on the Eagle Scout. No room so flowering from seedling. They have took off. I realize the yield will be affected. But its almost like they are trying to catch up to the bounty hunters. Bounty Hunters are stretching too, pretty good. but filling in better than the NightRiders I grew. Just a stouter, stronger, thicker plant. Curious to see what I actually get off those Eagle Scouts


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special seeming like it might stack OK. 

Blizzard Bush did stretch like hell on me, but it was about a week behind the others for whatever reason. So far OBS female #2 is looking like the best one, and for once I actually have a rooted cutting from the winner. She’s starting to drip orange smells. Totally Tangie-style fresh ripe orange juice, sweet, almost no funk to the plant as it grows, just sweetness. OBS #1 is a nice mix of chem skunk and citrus, also stacking nicely at five feet tall. CnC is looking nice, but like she would prefer a bit less N than the rest of the girls. Shorty in the center is non-GPS, but is straight dank.

It’s a Jungle in Here


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 17, 2018)

What has been the experience with the Copper chem? Mine looking like a quick pheno and even a test bud was way better than expected at the time it was taken. Wow that flavor too, I can see why people dig that deluxe chem flavor. Mine has a touch of citrus in it as well. Its pretty phenomenal I must say. The effects are very good in my opinion. Had the euphoric happy mental side but then also a very good relaxation to the body. Almost was trippy I felt like I tried something for the first time lol. I have become a fan. Its a pretty awesome plant.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 17, 2018)

Then there were 4.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

Decided to chop the Deputy tomorrow will be 69 days, so I thought I'd get a few daylight shots this morning...



Should be fairly potent


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Decided to chop the Deputy tomorrow will be 69 days, so I thought I'd get a few daylight shots this morning...View attachment 4166677
> 
> View attachment 4166678
> 
> Should be fairly potent


I believe the term is “ Knock your dick in the dirt”. Looks great!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Decided to chop the Deputy tomorrow will be 69 days, so I thought I'd get a few daylight shots this morning...View attachment 4166677
> 
> View attachment 4166678
> 
> Should be fairly potent


That looks sweet slowdraw 
The backdrop really makes it pop!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I believe the term is “ Knock your duck in the dirt”. Looks great!


Oh no, my duck!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4166693
> Oh no, my duck!


Ooops


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Orange Blossom Special seeming like it might stack OK.
> View attachment 4166631
> Blizzard Bush did stretch like hell on me, but it was about a week behind the others for whatever reason. So far OBS female #2 is looking like the best one, and for once I actually have a rooted cutting from the winner. She’s starting to drip orange smells. Totally Tangie-style fresh ripe orange juice, sweet, almost no funk to the plant as it grows, just sweetness. OBS #1 is a nice mix of chem skunk and citrus, also stacking nicely at five feet tall. CnC is looking nice, but like she would prefer a bit less N than the rest of the girls. Shorty in the center is non-GPS, but is straight dank.
> 
> ...


I use to veg with 1500w of CFLs 
Then switch to 630w of CMH and it blew away the 1500w of CFLs , 
(Real watts not equal too BS)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I use to veg with 1500w of CFLs
> Then switch to 630w of CMH and it blew away the 1500w of CFLs ,
> (Real watts not equal too BS)


I added those 2700K cfls to boost red and yellow spectrum because my LEDs are far too blue. 570 watts of middle quality blurple, 250cfl. Looking into new lights, probably quantum boards, or diy strips in a custom build for vert growing, but doing vertical trellis with two bare externally-ballasted 315 watt CMH bulbs is also a pretty compelling idea.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Decided to chop the Deputy tomorrow will be 69 days, so I thought I'd get a few daylight shots this morning...View attachment 4166677
> 
> View attachment 4166678
> 
> Should be fairly potent


Looking good whats the smell like bro


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I believe the term is “ Knock your dick in the dirt”. Looks great!









Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4166693


Yeah...what's the nose on that?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I believe the term is “ Knock your dick in the dirt”. Looks great!


Thx man...I'm pleased at how this first GP grow went. I take that as a great compliment coming from you.



BigHornBuds said:


> That looks sweet slowdraw
> The backdrop really makes it pop!


Yeah man thx for the suggestion.



ThatSpudGuy said:


> Looking good whats the smell like bro


I struggle finding the nuances with her, a few faint scents I can't yet describe. Pleasant kinda sweet though, a little rubber smell and a bit of citrus/fuel. Hope to be able to give something more accurate after some cure time.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah...what's the nose on that?


Mixed aquatic macro invertebrates, algae, and a hint of snail.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Mixed aquatic macro invertebrates, algae, and a hint of snail.


Reminds me of a gal I "dated" back in the 80s...


----------



## sato108 (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Decided to chop the Deputy tomorrow will be 69 days, so I thought I'd get a few daylight shots this morning...View attachment 4166677
> 
> View attachment 4166678
> 
> Should be fairly potent


I can only hope my deputies look like yours!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Reminds me of a gal I "dated" back in the 80s...


I have never met a truly fowl (ha!) vagina. I love them, so very much, and like a real sensitive new age guy, never have shamed a woman for the scent of her crotch publicly or privately, anonymously or otherwise. Not shaming you, I have heard tales of such rancid creatures. But in my experience, I find nothing more comforting and delightful than that smell. I am sexually ruthless in other ways, don’t get me wrong...I go too far for most.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I can only hope my deputies look like yours!


They definitely remind me of the Bruce Banner cut I had, at about nine weeks. Spitting image.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> They definitely remind me of the Bruce Banner cut I had, at about nine weeks. Spitting image.


That's the leaner I'm hoping to find. I popped four and am sexing them now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have never met a truly fowl (ha!) vagina. I love them, so very much, and like a real sensitive new age guy, never have shamed a woman for the scent of her crotch publicly or privately, anonymously or otherwise. Not shaming you, I have heard tales of such rancid creatures. But in my experience, I find nothing more comforting and delightful than that smell. I am sexually ruthless in other ways, don’t get me wrong...I go too far for most.


I could tell you stories but it's almost lunch time. 

It's not a problem for most women, if that helps...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 17, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Pop the Boom Town right the fuck now! If you can hunt a few packs you definitely should. I’ll put up some new pics this week and show you the keeper I found. She puts out well, covered in trichomes, entire sugar leaves and fan leaf petioles. Greasy, stinky plant that smells like acrid lemon peels with strong notes of coffee, fuel and skunk with a touch of sweetness.
> 
> All the plants that I germinated (5 total, 2 makes and 3 females) were vigorous and resilient to drought conditions.
> 
> ...


Boom Town @ 62 days under 12/12:


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> They definitely remind me of the Bruce Banner cut I had, at about nine weeks. Spitting image.


I'm so happy to hear that, Fukn love BB.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have never met a truly fowl (ha!) vagina. I love them, so very much, and like a real sensitive new age guy, never have shamed a woman for the scent of her crotch publicly or privately, anonymously or otherwise. Not shaming you, I have heard tales of such rancid creatures. But in my experience, I find nothing more comforting and delightful than that smell. I am sexually ruthless in other ways, don’t get me wrong...I go too far for most.


I love snacking snatch, and I've powered through a few that where somewhat fragrant....it's all good.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'm so happy to hear that, Fukn love BB.


BB spits pistils until the end too.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I love snacking snatch, and I've powered through a few that where somewhat fragrant....it's all good.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am sexually ruthless


Well obviously. Your avatar is a dead giveaway.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

sato108 said:


> That's the leaner I'm hoping to find. I popped four and am sexing them now.


Out of 6 seeds I got 4 females. The 2 I kept were Identical in looks and smell, If the one in the GH turns out like this one I'll be set with a decent supply of "knock your dick in the dirt weed....


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> BB spits pistils until the end too.


Thanks for the input, that's more confirmation towards a BB dominate....wahoo


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Orange Blossom Special seeming like it might stack OK.
> View attachment 4166631
> Blizzard Bush did stretch like hell on me, but it was about a week behind the others for whatever reason. So far OBS female #2 is looking like the best one, and for once I actually have a rooted cutting from the winner. She’s starting to drip orange smells. Totally Tangie-style fresh ripe orange juice, sweet, almost no funk to the plant as it grows, just sweetness. OBS #1 is a nice mix of chem skunk and citrus, also stacking nicely at five feet tall. CnC is looking nice, but like she would prefer a bit less N than the rest of the girls. Shorty in the center is non-GPS, but is straight dank.
> 
> ...


I'm still smokin on my O.B.S. she was hardcore citrus. All through veg n flower. Shes been in jars for a little over a month. Shes str8 chem now. On the nose. But still citrus on the smoke. Shes actually really potent. I've used it and Charlotte's web for my back pain from a car wreck right before memorial day.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well obviously. Your avatar is a dead giveaway.


You’ve mentioned my avatar enough times that I know you want some.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You’ve mentioned my avatar enough times that I know you want some.


Dangerfield made a fortune on "no respect"; Henny w/ "Take my wife. Please." Some bits are golden.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 17, 2018)

The five cowboy cookies I started all popped very quickly and are doing very well. Started alongside two bodhi dreadbread. Had to start some 2 a pot because I was short on pots. lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> The five cowboy cookies I started all popped very quickly and are doing very well. Started alongside two bodhi dreadbread. Had to start some 2 a pot because I was short on pots. lol


be curious if the finish time of the GMO comes across in this match. Can't wait to see how those turn out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Dangerfield made a fortune on "no respect"; Henny w/ "Take my wife. Please." Some bits are golden.
> 
> View attachment 4166784


"Don't Eat the Yellow Snow"???


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Don't Eat the Yellow Snow"???


Ouch. Zappa just rolled in his overpriced casket. They teach music courses about Frank’s work at conservatories and universities around the world.

Just saying, not a one trick pony.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Ouch. Zappa just rolled in his overpriced casket. They teach music courses about Frank’s work at conservatories and universities around the world.
> 
> Just saying, not a one trick pony.


"Help, I'm a Rock"


----------



## Crash32097 (Jul 17, 2018)

Cookies and Chem stacking frost nicely, week 4ish.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Help, I'm a Rock"


Lyrics notwithstanding, the man was a genius.
Musically speaking, startlingly brilliant. Not to get too earnest on you, Ash, ya’ prick.

Also, nice pull, great song. 


“FZ” said:


> A world of secret hungers perverting the men who make our laws. Every desire is in the wind.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 17, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Boom Town @ 62 days under 12/12:


Looking Nice Suthrn 
Cool to see this right behind @slow drawl 's LVTK. Can clearly see the influence of both parents.
Please keep the pics coming. She's a frosty bitch for sure.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> be curious if the finish time of the GMO comes across in this match. Can't wait to see how those turn out.


I'm curious as well. I usually consider total veg, how much the plant stretches, and flower time into my keeper decisions. From what I here of GMO stretches like crazy in early flower. This would lead to more bud sites for less veg time if my thinking is right which makes that longer flower time not as big of an issue. But, I assume it will be pretty treacherous given the stardawg crosses seem to have decently longer flowering times as is. I can only imagine the smells that will come from these plants.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 17, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Boom Town @ 62 days under 12/12:


Beautiful and greasy looking.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 17, 2018)

Pebble Pushers are straight up coming to life. I decided to top them all to try forcing them to branch out since they were all mainly a single stem skeleton. 
Since topping them it's like they've hit the nitrous button.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 17, 2018)

Wedding Cake x Star Dawg and Gelato 33 x Star Dawg are ripening up. few weeks out from harvest.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I'm curious as well. I usually consider total veg, how much the plant stretches, and flower time into my keeper decisions. From what I here of GMO stretches like crazy in early flower. This would lead to more bud sites for less veg time if my thinking is right which makes that longer flower time not as big of an issue. But, I assume it will be pretty treacherous given the stardawg crosses seem to have decently longer flowering times as is. I can only imagine the smells that will come from these plants.


Only thing Im gonna do is top and fim the hell outta em, use the MH for at least half that 12 week flowering time and see what happens. Supposed to be damn near the perfect plant cept for that finish time,super big smell, bigger potency, easy to clone. Stardawg hopefully will shorten that time a tad, maybe, hopefully. I see above it appears that maybe the S1's might turn out also, that's good news.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Only thing Im gonna do is top and fim the hell outta em, use the MH for at least half that 12 week flowering time and see what happens. Supposed to be damn near the perfect plant cept for that finish time,super big smell, bigger potency, easy to clone. Stardawg hopefully will shorten that time a tad, maybe, hopefully. I see above it appears that maybe the S1's might turn out also, that's good news.


Doesn't sound like S1's to me. Just crosses from legit clones.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 17, 2018)

yea, Im just assuming. But they recently offered those two as S1's, I was assuming they turned out good enough to breed with, but now you say that, I'd say he just got a good cut and made em. The timing I just figgered...........my bad.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake x Star Dawg and Gelato 33 x Star Dawg are ripening up. few weeks out from harvest.


You just keep us on our toes 


Bodyne said:


> yea, Im just assuming. But they recently offered those two as S1's, I was assuming they turned out good enough to breed with, but now you say that, I'd say he just got a good cut and made em. The timing I just figgered...........my bad.


Yeah it's just regular cross. Giving the crowd what they want after the s1 incident 
If those pass testing I'll be pretty excited to see what the Stardawg mix does to them.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 17, 2018)

Mac1 and Motorbreath (#5? I'll have to check my notes) go into pollination soon.

Mac1 x Stardawg will be released for discontinued pricing $44.50 because of all the bad talk about mac1 crosses.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> If those pass testing I'll be pretty excited to see what the Stardawg mix does to them.


testing? lol


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lyrics notwithstanding, the man was a genius.
> Musically speaking, startlingly brilliant. Not to get too earnest on you, Ash, ya’ prick.
> 
> Also, nice pull, great song.


Imagine being at one of those Mothers' shows where only 12 people show up, the band makes you play their instruments, and sits in the audience and watches you...God damn, I really wish I was old enough to have seen Frank. 

edit: I think lyrically my favorite song (that I have heard, can relate to, and assume frank is speaking earnestly about) is "heavenly bank account". TAX THE CHURCHES.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake x Star Dawg and Gelato 33 x Star Dawg are ripening up. few weeks out from harvest.


Any chances you will offer s1's of the cuts?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 17, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> testing? lol


Well if they're just pollen chucked and sold right off the bat, I'll probably just wait and see what's happening with other peoples plants first, considering the possible instability with a cookie cross.


----------



## THT (Jul 17, 2018)

Just gonna spam you all with this branch of Bodega every week or two until shes ripe.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 17, 2018)

THT said:


> Just gonna spam you all with this branch of Bodega every week or two until shes ripe.
> View attachment 4166949


That isn't spam. Definitely relevant to the thread. Spam is unwanted...unless you are broke and talking about space ham.


----------



## THT (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks @Ginger Viking , the other branches don't seem as photogenic


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lyrics notwithstanding, the man was a genius.
> Musically speaking, startlingly brilliant. Not to get too earnest on you, Ash, ya’ prick.


I guess........I liked Freak Out well enough, Joe's Garage pt1 was pretty decent. I'll admit never being interested in much else after sampling some others. Good example is what you posted - "Brown Shoes...." A minute into it I'd had enough.

So admittedly I'm not well versed in Zappa, but my 'impression' is that Mr Bungle [w/genius Mike Patton at the helm] was somewhat influenced by him. But those cats.....oh man.....that's what I'd call "startlingly brilliant". Have a taste. I didn't count, but seems there's about 13 movements in this, and if you look close, Suzy Creamcheese on bass.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 17, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Boom Town @ 62 days under 12/12:


excellent!


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2018)

Fruity"Dessert pebble pusher 
 
1gal pot fox farm n utes
 
I think I'm going to grab another pack @the right price.(upon release)

Got another one in the room,she went in a week or so in back of these ones,but she is setting up to be a nice looker..

No strong stardawg(chem)smells think you very mucho 

6 females from the 10 seeds was nice,them other 3 are big,in big pots,topped, just went in 12/12...


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Fruity"Dessert pebble pusher
> View attachment 4166992
> 1gal pot fox farm n utes
> View attachment 4166995
> ...


Those are looking great! I'm excited for mine.

If you dont mind me asking, in your first picture in the mid range of the plant there's some yellow spotting coming in on one of the leaves.
I'm only on my third grow and have struggled a bit with recognizing/treating some deficiencies.
I have a few plants in flower showing what I see on that leaf, would that be a potassium deficiency just coming on?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess........I liked Freak Out well enough, Joe's Garage pt1 was pretty decent. I'll admit never being interested in much else after sampling some others. Good example is what you posted - "Brown Shoes...." A minute into it I'd had enough.
> 
> So admittedly I'm not well versed in Zappa, but my 'impression' is that Mr Bungle [w/genius Mike Patton at the helm] was somewhat influenced by him. But those cats.....oh man.....that's what I'd call "startlingly brilliant". Have a taste. I didn't count, but seems there's about 13 movements in this, and if you look close, Suzy Creamcheese on bass.


I love Mr. Bungle a lot, Mike Patton fan generally, right there with you. Bungle is startlingly brilliant.

None of Them Knew They Were Robots, I actually know all the words from memory.

Zappa has some amazing stuff you might dig, but his catalog is so huge, it is hard to know where to start. One Size Fits All and Roxy and Elsewhere, maybe?


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 17, 2018)

i'm loving all the picture of big doink colas going on here the last few days!


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Those are looking great! I'm excited for mine.
> 
> If you dont mind me asking, in your first picture in the mid range of the plant there's some yellow spotting coming in on one of the leaves.
> I'm only on my third grow and have struggled a bit with recognizing/treating some deficiencies.
> I have a few plants in flower showing what I see on that leaf, would that be a potassium deficiency?


Definitely could,veg feed was a 20/20/20 feed with Epsom salts.. flower they got put out that fox & it definitely stripped nutes right out the plants mouth.
But at that point,she did not really need it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely could,veg feed was a 20/20/20 feed with Epsom salts.. flower they got put out that fox & it definitely stripped nutes right out the plants mouth.
> But at that point,she did not really need it.


Thanks for the reply! 
Yeah I've had my fair share of troubles my first 2 grows with bottled nutes, chasing my tail with toxicities, deficiencies, salt build up and what not. Although the 2nd grow was a huge improvement I decided to go the route of super soils. Just made my second batch today. 
I think I'll have a lot easier time getting that dialed in, my plants tell me they like it, just have to get to where I'm not having deficiencies until late flower.


----------



## the gnome (Jul 17, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem dry after a week's hang. yielded over 2 oz in a 1 gallon pot. the tops were all 4-6 grams each. smoke is excellent. strong meds. taste is decent but should be better in a few weeks.
> 
> hope the reveg is successful because i want to keep this plant around for a while. pressed out the trim into a few grams of nice rosin as well.
> 
> @Gu~ hats off. thanks for the great genetics.


very nice indeed G22
my experience with c-n-c too.
a very fine cultivar


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 18, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 starting to throw some frost.... still smells fruity AF. Hoping it stays that way. Pebble pusher #1 is male. Gonna let him veg a little longer. And see how he looks. Decent smellies, nice structure coming from him. Hes sticky. Possible keeper and catch some branch pollen from. In a glass of water.  

Funky Blizzard Bush. But its kinda growing normal now. Gonna let her atleast veg out till sex.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 18, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
July 18th, 2018

*SNAKE OIL - GHOST TOWN - BARN BURNER*

(click strains above to go there)​


----------



## higher self (Jul 18, 2018)

Snipped a Ghost Town pack!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2018)

Joe Byrd and the Field Hippies “American Metaphysical Circus”


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Only thing Im gonna do is top and fim the hell outta em, use the MH for at least half that 12 week flowering time and see what happens. Supposed to be damn near the perfect plant cept for that finish time,super big smell, bigger potency, easy to clone. Stardawg hopefully will shorten that time a tad, maybe, hopefully. I see above it appears that maybe the S1's might turn out also, that's good news.


Yeah, I am going heavy on the LST and topping from the beginning. Since I will be running these alongside about 5 other cultivars, I am going to keep these about half the size of everything else in assumption they will stretch almost 2x as much as everything else when going into flower. I also scrog everything, so that is a huge help for me getting the canopy even with both short and stout phenos going at once. I don't expect the stardawg to cut down on time to be honest, but I am okay with that if I get anything like the quality of the GMO clone. GMO S1 is definitely something I would be interested in as well. I've also had my eyes on Swamp Boy's "Notorious" lately which is a GMO BX using gmo/tkskunk which sounds just killer!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

My chinook haze buds have changed a lot after a couple months in jars. 
There were 3 phenos:

The one that had the most orange terps at the chop changed to dank basement and pine. 

Burnt rubber changed to zero smell and now has the most citrus flavor. 

The stinkiest just got stinkier. Straight up pine-sol and piss. 
I kept #1 but wish I had kept #3 instead.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 18, 2018)

GHOST TOWN IS BACK 
At Reverse Auctions Today!
Go Here:
http://seedbank.click/ghosttown​
Ghost OG Kush x Stardawg

Ghost OG is a special phenotype of OG Kush. She is highly sought after for her perfectly balanced cerebral and body effects. Ghost OG Kush is often described as both potent and non-intrusive at the same time. Ghost OG has won herself many awards throughout the years and is a renown strain among consumers and growers alike. Her strong citrus smell and crystal-covered buds hint at this strain’s extremely potent genetics.

ORGNKID & GHOST

This particular cut is thought by many to be the mother of all OG Kush strains. Ghost OG first appeared in the OverGrow.com forums (one of the first cannabis forums). The Ghost OG Kush cut came from an Over Grow member named ORGNKID. ORGNKID sold an O.G. cut to an OverGrow forum member named “Ghost” who further distributed the cut to others. Nobody knows the exact genetics of the strain, but it is believed to be originally from the Kush Mountains in Afghanistan and Pakistan. A true Kush strain.
The Ghost OG strain induces strong cerebral euphoria, creates laughter and is great for social occasions. She increases her energy and creativity at first, followed by full body relaxation. She is a useful pain control strain and is perfect for relieving stress while stimulating the appetite. The Ghost OG effects are immediate and potent, but not too overwhelming.

A Very Sought After High

Ghost Town has super dense buds that are extremely hairy with a sweet piney aroma. Ghost OG buds are drenched heavily with trichomes giving it the appearance of snow-capped mountains.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love Mr. Bungle a lot, Mike Patton fan generally, right there with you. Bungle is startlingly brilliant.


Well, you've done it now. This post gives you a permanent pass on anymore avatar jokes...maybe, but probably.

Like most, I started w/ Faith No More, but followed Patton as he went from project to project. Bungle, Peeping Tom, and Lovage are all top tier. The diversity and excellence of these four projects [and others] is mind blowing. Nice talk. Oh....and this is exactly what the blast volume setting is made for. Godere !


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

_ORGNKID_ had several things going for him when he became active on the OG site, he had good grow skills, a passion for cannabis and what lied within the genetics of each plant but most of all he had some of the best genetics to work with at the time. His clone library at the time was the most envied of all and many people were constantly requesting trades with him, and one great example of this is his contribution of GHOST OG to the community. To _ORGNKID_ it was just the original cut of OG Kush (he claims it is) and he sold a cutting to a OG forum user by the name of ‘Ghost’ and thus the Ghost OG cut was born. Not only has this cut gone on to be the basis of many strains, its also the basis of rare dankness’ main studs – Rare dankness #1 & #2. The cut frequently tests at high percentages and is considered to be one of the most elite og cuts there is even still (giving some credence to his claim that it’s the original imo)

Soon after people saw photos he was posting of the Ghost Og he was growing and heard that he had sold _‘Ghost’_ a cut, the demand for his product increased. As a pure coincidence the process of creating feminized seeds by reversing a plants sex (with colloidal silver) had just been brought to the attention of the online cannabis community. _ORGNKID_ decided he would create S1s of his OG Kush for the community (taking 2 cuttings of the same Ghost OG and reversing the sex of one of them so it creates pollen). These seeds have now gone down as legend as many of the offspring produced by these seeds are now considered legendary. Its highly speculated that _Swerve of the Cali Con_ received some of these seeds and SFV OG is simply an S1 of Ghost OG, which does fit the general time scale of things. Further speculation has suggested these seeds ended up being the various OG cuts floating around the SFV area at the time _(Tahoe, Larry, Hells Angels)_ however one OG Kush offspring we know for sure resulted from these S1 seeds is XXX Og. This is the king Indica OG of all the cuts, it has a heavy lemon taste and smell, with menthol undertones, and a narcotic and sedating stone, with the inference being that the Paki Vally recessive genetics of OG had been more expressed in this cutting. Regardless of the source XXX Og is definitely one of my preferred cuts of OG kush, however the next chapter in _ORGNKID’s_ saga is his introduction of the Banana OG.

So exotic's Triple OG is Ghost S1 renamed? $300 a pack?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 18, 2018)

End of Day 26 Hickok Haze  
This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


cheese and rice man!! Respect


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, you've done it now. This post gives you a permanent pass on anymore avatar jokes...maybe, but probably.
> 
> Like most, I started w/ Faith No More, but followed Patton as he went from project to project. Bungle, Peeping Tom, and Lovage are all top tier. The diversity and excellence of these four projects [and others] is mind blowing. Nice talk. Oh....and this is exactly what the blast volume setting is made for. Godere !


Fuck yeah, all over Patton’s work since before I saw Faith No More open for Metallica in Boise, Idaho, And Justice for All tour. Loved The Real Thing before the single, yada yada. I even bought “Adult Themes for Voice” (almost unlistenable) on the principle that he is a musical genius and the greatest living rock vocalist. Now we are bros, Ash, deal with it.

My friends all hated FNM until they saw them do War Pigs at that show, then they were all about it...

Digression over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


Nice! 

Keep an eye out for nanners. 
I think @Heisengrow saw quite a few in his crop.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


wow looks great , be sure to let us know what it smokes like.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 18, 2018)

Was thinning out the interior of the plants this morning. I've found a half dozen of these on the Deputy, Lil pinwheel leaves...
Come to think of it the Lil Deputy in the tent had one like that as well.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> So exotic's Triple OG is Ghost S1 renamed? $300 a pack?


who really knows what to believe. if you look on phylos there is 61 different cuts sent in that are all genetically identical and they range in names that pretty much cover all the bases, ghost OG, SFV, tahoe, Larry and the list goes on. would an S1 be genetically identical to the parent yet express differently? 

are they all the same cut that just expresses differently after spending years in different peoples gardens or is it possible that there is just one cut that was renamed 61 different times and it was unlucky enough that every og cut sent into to phylos was that one cut and none of the legit cuts were ever sent in. seems unlikely.

or is phylos just simply not that accurate in there genome testing and close enough is good enough

and more importantly.... in the end does it matter. are you happy with what your smoking lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

very much so, and I didn't have to spend 300, hells bells, some of the best meds Ive ever smoked were homeade crosses, cept for two or three or five. From what has been on the net and supposedly leaked out, I go with your first choice. I think its diff gardens, and grown diff. Of course, then the names came, crosses came, then the fems, then the autoflowers, lol. It don't matter TBH. Im happy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 18, 2018)

I say after all the s1 experimenting I've done 1 out of 10 looks damn close to the mama.
I'm about to start spraying a wed cake,purp punch and gg cuts any day now.
People wait to long to start spraying.you have to spray the donor branch a week before they flip.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


Talk about stacking. What kind of lights are you using? I thought I remembered you saying high wattage cobs but could be mistaken.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> 
> Keep an eye out for nanners.
> I think @Heisengrow saw quite a few in his crop.


I did some pruning n cleaning up last night , still needs a little more tonight, but zero balls n nothing in the buds so far, but I’ll keep my eyes on them.
I have another abused one in a 1g pot 
Guessing somewhere around day 50ish? no signs yet . 



NugHeuser said:


> Talk about stacking. What kind of lights are you using? I thought I remembered you saying high wattage cobs but could be mistaken.


DE 1000s 

Day - Mid 80s , 50-60% 1100/1300ppm
Night - Low 70s, 50% or less, 400ppm


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> _ORGNKID_ had several things going for him when he became active on the OG site, he had good grow skills, a passion for cannabis and what lied within the genetics of each plant but most of all he had some of the best genetics to work with at the time. His clone library at the time was the most envied of all and many people were constantly requesting trades with him, and one great example of this is his contribution of GHOST OG to the community. To _ORGNKID_ it was just the original cut of OG Kush (he claims it is) and he sold a cutting to a OG forum user by the name of ‘Ghost’ and thus the Ghost OG cut was born. Not only has this cut gone on to be the basis of many strains, its also the basis of rare dankness’ main studs – Rare dankness #1 & #2. The cut frequently tests at high percentages and is considered to be one of the most elite og cuts there is even still (giving some credence to his claim that it’s the original imo)
> 
> Soon after people saw photos he was posting of the Ghost Og he was growing and heard that he had sold _‘Ghost’_ a cut, the demand for his product increased. As a pure coincidence the process of creating feminized seeds by reversing a plants sex (with colloidal silver) had just been brought to the attention of the online cannabis community. _ORGNKID_ decided he would create S1s of his OG Kush for the community (taking 2 cuttings of the same Ghost OG and reversing the sex of one of them so it creates pollen). These seeds have now gone down as legend as many of the offspring produced by these seeds are now considered legendary. Its highly speculated that _Swerve of the Cali Con_ received some of these seeds and SFV OG is simply an S1 of Ghost OG, which does fit the general time scale of things. Further speculation has suggested these seeds ended up being the various OG cuts floating around the SFV area at the time _(Tahoe, Larry, Hells Angels)_ however one OG Kush offspring we know for sure resulted from these S1 seeds is XXX Og. This is the king Indica OG of all the cuts, it has a heavy lemon taste and smell, with menthol undertones, and a narcotic and sedating stone, with the inference being that the Paki Vally recessive genetics of OG had been more expressed in this cutting. Regardless of the source XXX Og is definitely one of my preferred cuts of OG kush, however the next chapter in _ORGNKID’s_ saga is his introduction of the Banana OG.
> 
> So exotic's Triple OG is Ghost S1 renamed? $300 a pack?


Speaking of ORGNKID's Banana OG, it's looking like Texas Butter could be a killer strain if it finishes well. 
It's rated as 'short-medium' but should be 'medium-tall'. 
I've got one in a 10 gal that's taller than me (6'1").


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Speaking of ORGNKID's Banana OG, it's looking like Texas Butter could be a killer strain if it finishes well.
> It's rated as 'short-medium' but should be 'medium-tall'.
> I've got one in a 10 gal that's taller than me (6'1").


Doesn’t count if there already 4 feet in the air


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> who really knows what to believe. if you look on phylos there is 61 different cuts sent in that are all genetically identical and they range in names that pretty much cover all the bases, ghost OG, SFV, tahoe, Larry and the list goes on. would an S1 be genetically identical to the parent yet express differently?
> 
> are they all the same cut that just expresses differently after spending years in different peoples gardens or is it possible that there is just one cut that was renamed 61 different times and it was unlucky enough that every og cut sent into to phylos was that one cut and none of the legit cuts were ever sent in. seems unlikely.
> 
> ...


Long, slightly off topic, slightly ranty post incoming. 

I have very real problems with Phylos. Back in a different life, I did evolutionary genomics research. It involved sequencing random snippets of DNA across the entire genome, and comparing these snippets of DNA from hundreds of individuals against each other to determine their phylogenetic relationships, identifying regions of the genome underlying specific traits, and to identify genomic regions under selection in different habitats. I don’t do anything even remotely similar anymore, but I do have a very strong background in genomics research. 

There are some giant pitfalls that can make genomic analysis extremely misleading. This is why scientific papers are extremely long and extremely dry. The majority of the paper is simply outlining the methods used so other scientists can determine if the results are justified or not. 

These issues include but are not limited to 3 big things. What region or regions of the genome are being sequenced and analyzed? What algorithms are being used for the analysis? Finally, what is the complete data set used for the analysis?

The data set...without a sufficiently large data set, results can be deceiving. This is why your ancestry.com or 23&me results can change over time. Your dna isn’t changing, their data set is becoming larger and more complete. (Side note - I think those sites are a ripoff). 

Algorithms...this is a hugely complex topic, but suffice to say, there are multiple different methods for analyzing genomic data, some are better suited than others for specific analyses or regions of the genome. Selecting the correct algorithm is a very important aspect of any genomic analysis. 

What genomic region or regions are being sequenced. It’s important to understand that every organism’s genome doesn’t have one specific lineage. Rather, the genome is composed of thousands and thousands of genomic regions that all have their own distinct lineage. A gene that has undergone strong selection in multiple unrelated populations will lead someone to erroneously deduce that the populations are closely related. For a relationship analysis of closely related plants, you ideally want to sequence from thousands of genomic regions throughout the entire genome. At this point, I have no idea what genomic regions are being sequenced by phylos, but I do have some guesses. In short, I don’t think their analyses are particularly accurate because I don’t think they’re sequencing enough of the genome. 

Finally, on to OGs and potential S1’s. For a poly hybrid like the OG (I’m assuming) you should absolutely be able to tell an S1 from the parent with a thorough genomic analysis. You will still get recombination of genes that are heterozygous in the parent, and a good genomic analysis can identify this. This is why I don’t find Phylos’ analyses particularly compelling. If they’re finding all OGs to be identical, then they’re not genotyping individuals to a thorough enough level. They’re likely just sequencing a few genic regions which is an outdated method of comparing relationships of related plants. 

Personally, I believe all the pure OGs are either 1) renamed cuts, 2) S1’s of the original Ghost OG from Orgnkid, or 3) S1’s of S1’s. Also, I personally believe the original OG came from a Triangle Kush S1. 

Here’s an interesting post from ThaDocta on OG cuts. 
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=7664527&postcount=1849


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Long, slightly off topic, slightly ranty post incoming.
> 
> I have very real problems with Phylos. Back in a different life, I did evolutionary genomics research. It involved sequencing random snippets of DNA across the entire genome, and comparing these snippets of DNA from hundreds of individuals against each other to determine their phylogenetic relationships, identifying regions of the genome underlying specific traits, and to identify genomic regions under selection in different habitats. I don’t do anything even remotely similar anymore, but I do have a very strong background in genomics research.
> 
> ...


thats actually very helpful thanks for taking the time to type it out. i enjoy a little peek at phylos quite often but never put too much stock in it. its just a general interest sort of thing.

As for the OG's i dont really care as im in australia anyway so i will never see one of the original cuts. i make do with some pretty nice hybrids though so i cant complain


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Doesn’t count if there already 4 feet in the air


My footwear makes up for the pot.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> thats actually very helpful thanks for taking the time to type it out. i enjoy a little peek at phylos quite often but never put too much stock in it. its just a general interest sort of thing.
> 
> As for the OG's i dont really care as im in australia anyway so i will never see one of the original cuts. i make do with some pretty nice hybrids though so i cant complain


I feel your pain... I've been trying to string together a shipment of real cuts out here to the Pacific and the logistics of trying to find someone to ship clones is tiring.

Edit: How does someone like orgnkid get all the cuts and stuff that he was using for his library? Or how does Gu~ get his cuts. It seems like the community is pretty walled off if you ask me. I see people like oni seeds and symbiotic genetics gifting cuts to certain people on IG. It makes me scratch my head like how do I get some..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


Nice fuckin work!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Long, slightly off topic, slightly ranty post incoming.
> 
> I have very real problems with Phylos. Back in a different life, I did evolutionary genomics research. It involved sequencing random snippets of DNA across the entire genome, and comparing these snippets of DNA from hundreds of individuals against each other to determine their phylogenetic relationships, identifying regions of the genome underlying specific traits, and to identify genomic regions under selection in different habitats. I don’t do anything even remotely similar anymore, but I do have a very strong background in genomics research.
> 
> ...


I have a layperson’s background in genetics, from some hobbies I have pursued since I was a kid...and I gotta say, *legit post @jayblaze710 *- thick with uncommon clarity, thank you.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Speaking of ORGNKID's Banana OG, it's looking like Texas Butter could be a killer strain if it finishes well.
> It's rated as 'short-medium' but should be 'medium-tall'.
> I've got one in a 10 gal that's taller than me (6'1").


Im finding everything I grow from GPS stretches like crazy. For the life of me, I can't figure Chem4 being indica dom, Tres Dawg being indica dom, and the stardog is 90% sat. Im guessin they grew a bunch out, found the most sat one and bred with it. Cause there ain't no way, when I've grown the chem d cut in Salem OR, and the Chem 4 cut in Medford, and in 5 gallon smarties didn't stretch like the GPS stains in one gallon smarties. I am trying the dosidos in 2 gallon smarties. If they keep stretching like they are, I be goin to fem seeds or making my own, and just try to save pollen from the males. Hibernate supposed to be a shorter plant, Texas Butter. Bodega Bubblegum. Skydweller. Ghost Town. I guess I'll try to buy some of these, I bought all the others. Also, I notice today, that Blizzard Bush is listed as LVTK x Stardawg, when did Pure Vida, aka HPK/ Appalachia becpme LVTK? Fuckin moon comin up must gonna be a doozy! LOLZ


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 18, 2018)

^^ this is why I'm sure the cowboy cookies is going to have an insane stretch and flower time that will probably rival even GMO. lol Almost every early flower pic of greenpoint strains shows crazy stretch, but they also seem to yeild very well in exchange.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I feel your pain... I've been trying to string together a shipment of real cuts out here to the Pacific and the logistics of trying to find someone to ship clones is tiring.
> 
> Edit: How does someone like orgnkid get all the cuts and stuff that he was using for his library? Or how does Gu~ get his cuts. It seems like the community is pretty walled off if you ask me. I see people like oni seeds and symbiotic genetics gifting cuts to certain people on IG. It makes me scratch my head like how do I get some..


Story I heard in Oregon is he had very good folks, maybe related in Oregon to source from that he didn't do hisself, maybe his ole man, not sure, and had great connections in Cali. Cept for Elite Genetics, lol. That might have been a slight mistake, but now I see people crowing about Elites, Chems, suge's pk, etc. Gotta love the canna world.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> ^^ this is why I'm sure the cowboy cookies is going to have an insane stretch and flower time that will probably rival even GMO. lol


already bean chuckers selling beans with that GMO as the mom I see elsewhere, just like using the NightRider as a male. I still want from the unknown Great Gatsby bean group that devil's reject. Meat breath and hell breath would make a good male, imho.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Some Jelly Pie Porno


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Hibernate Porno


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Pioneer Kush Porno

    

Magoo


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2018)

Densest buds with cure I have seen. Wife calls it The Hammer for it's immediate and powerful relaxing effects. Smells like cookie dough and bakery with some dank earthy and hashy tones. They hate to be topped and stopped growing whenever I did so. 
Butch Cassidy!


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 18, 2018)

Man has it been a long time since I was here last!! I was asking about seeds and researching them now here I am about a year later from first joining this forum and I am ready to contribute to it! I popped 1 each of Lucky 7's and Sundance Kid. Also popped 2 Sky Dweller a couple months back and got 1 female and 1 male. The female is 6 weeks 5 days in and has some burning, but nothing too bad imo. Follow me on IG for weekly updates and grow journals. IG - NextLevelGarden.

Now a pic of the seeds:


I will get a pic of the Sky Dweller tonight!


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> already bean chuckers selling beans with that GMO as the mom I see elsewhere, just like using the NightRider as a male. I still want from the unknown Great Gatsby bean group that devil's reject. Meat breath and hell breath would make a good male, imho.


Could have gmo 20 times over.it just doesnt impress me of all the pictures I've seen.it might be potent but as far as looks its gonna have to be a no for me.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

Im all bout potency. and with the yield its supposed to have, I can let the looks go, lol. JMHO


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Could have gmo 20 times over.it just doesnt impress me of all the pictures I've seen.it might be potent but as far as looks its gonna have to be a no for me.


Funny, I love the looks of it myself. I am all for the knobby / calyx'd / foxtailing look. Like Fig Farm's line of fig flowers. Something about it just looks so tasty to me.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Also, I notice today, that Blizzard Bush is listed as LVTK x Stardawg, when did Pure Vida, aka HPK/ Appalachia becpme LVTK? Fuckin moon comin up must gonna be a doozy! LOLZ


Fixed thanks!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im all bout potency. and with the yield its supposed to have, I can let the looks go, lol. JMHO


Yup me too. The internet and instagram has made it too much about looks and less about the smoke. I have to admit some nice pics does make you want to buy it up


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> Yup me too. The internet and instagram has made it too much about looks and less about the smoke. I have to admit some nice pics does make you want to buy it up


From my end its all about bad appeal,I cant afford to sit on my elbows with stringy ass fluff balls


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Jelly Pie 28 Days from flip


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Garlix two weeks from flip, hasn't stretched much at all...


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 18, 2018)

Night Rider 
Lemon candy pheno 
2 weeks since flip


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> From my end its all about bad appeal,I cant afford to sit on my elbows with stringy ass fluff balls


I fully understand. Where Im from, if you throw some to somebody and it looks tits, but smokes like ass, they're coming back, and bitching or moaning. Med patients want potency first. Most cash croppers are worried bout bag appeal, yield, etc. Some of us just want the strongest possible medicine, ain't trying to show the bag to peeps for sale or for the clubs. Like someboedy said on instagram, if they would just show regular pics it'd be ok, but they become high times, filters and photo shopped, especially the purples and pinks, lol. But when you got to make bank, looks matter almost as much as potency or price. Keep rockin', bro!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> From my end its all about bad appeal,I cant afford to sit on my elbows with stringy ass fluff balls


Yeah the markets different in australia i suppose. Its definitely stacked in favour of the grower. Mines sold sight unseen before it even comes down


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 18, 2018)

Anyone else noticed the banner? The dawg days of summer are getting close.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 18, 2018)

yea, but the discontinued prolly won't have the discount nor the reverse auction, lol. I realize thats asking too much, just sayin. hehe


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 18, 2018)

it will be a code that applies to everything
stackable with points


----------



## 2easy (Jul 18, 2018)

I just blew a bunch of money on copper chem, iron horse and ghost town. Now i need to scratch up some more cash for the weekend its love hate with you @Gu~ lol


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it will be a code that applies to everything
> stackable with points


We will hold you to that...I've noticed that you can't use RIU discount with nuggets recently. I just like using the nuggets to round out my order to an even dollar amount for sending in cash.


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 18, 2018)

genuity said:


> Fruity"Dessert pebble pusher
> View attachment 4166992
> 1gal pot fox farm n utes
> View attachment 4166995
> ...


Interesting my chinooks did exactly the same thing, I ran clones off a couple and had a few gallons of beautiful nugs most smelled strong of chem (except two) no one liked it, couldn't give away but now the jars are empty...


----------



## nobighurry (Jul 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm still smokin on my O.B.S. she was hardcore citrus. All through veg n flower. Shes been in jars for a little over a month. Shes str8 chem now. On the nose. But still citrus on the smoke. Shes actually really potent. I've used it and Charlotte's web for my back pain from a car wreck right before memorial day.


Just chucked some Tangie pollen on a few OBS branches, bushy Tangie male who's pollen even has a citrus tang, should make a nice plant with OBS strong growth...


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 18, 2018)

Ok since were talking about pollen, what do you look for in a male (first time breeding) off topic (greenpoint seeds). I have this mimosa male that didnt taco as much as the other two male mimosas in 102 degrees farenheit for about 3 days. This male has the thickest petioles Ive seen in all the plants Ive grown (not much like 15 yeah fuck my ego). Is it a good candidate for collecting pollen (ill go back in this thread to reread all the pollen stuff while I wait for advice)?
  This petiole is thick asf like a pencil (ill take a pic later as plants are in the dark now).


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Just chucked some Tangie pollen on a few OBS branches, bushy Tangie male who's pollen even has a citrus tang, should make a nice plant with OBS strong growth...


Killer deal, I love that plan. Total sucker for all the Cali-O, Tangie derived stuff lately.

I have one OBS (at the end of week 3 now) that smells just like Sour Tangie to me, and one that smells like lots of soft creamy orange with lactonic bass notes, maybe even something like ionone... overall I would call it creamsicle. I prefer the former, both are awesome.

My expectations of aroma are entirely surpassed by both phenos, it makes me giggly. I know they cure out differently than they grow, but my nose is a sensitive instrument and usually anticipates the outcome pretty well. Anyway, pretty stoked on my first GPS experience so far.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> it will be a code that applies to everything
> stackable with points


Might want to check the system now then. 
Discount codes can't be used with Nuggets again.
Broken


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Just chucked some Tangie pollen on a few OBS branches, bushy Tangie male who's pollen even has a citrus tang, should make a nice plant with OBS strong growth...


I crossed my pheno with a mimosa male. He smelled great and very nice symmetrical structure. I only did one single branch cola. I got 21 or 22 good viable seeds. Itll be nice to hunt through them.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> End of Day 26 Hickok Haze View attachment 4167183
> This strain has the potential for HUGE yields. I’ll show again in a couple weeks .


Hickok Haze #4 @ day 63 
It's full of seeds from a Tomahawk chuck


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hickok Haze #4 @ day 63
> It's full of seeds from a Tomahawk chuckView attachment 4167491 View attachment 4167492


Is that your fast one?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 18, 2018)

Just put my finger on the furthest along and frostiest of my Purple Badlands. Blueberries, just sweet plain ol' blueberries. 

It's crazy how beautifully terpy some of these Greenpoint phenos are.

She's also the biggest of the 3 PB and may be stacking better than any other plant in the tent.

I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow. Tomorrows week 4 for the CnC and SDK.
They're starting to beef up fairly well considering that I have my cobs dimmed to 33 watts and 315 cmh's dimmed to 70%, this summer time heat sucks.


----------



## tatonka (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is that your fast one?


I let this one go almost eleven weeks last time. It is faster this time and let me pour the nutrients on hard.
My fastest one was the Dog Shit pheno.
I have one plant from that pheno just finishing up too. Its pregnant fro the tomahawk male too. I will go snap a photo
One light is my only limiting factor right now


----------



## tatonka (Jul 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Is that your fast one?


Here is the dog shit one. The bud structure is more like an og or something.
It is the quickest.
This is number 4 the Haze looking buds and takes forever. The stems get floppy.
Here it is when you pour on the Cutting edge nutrients. This is at 40 days from flip


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 18, 2018)

My little cnc is at 70 days and still looks to have at least another week or 2 to go. I'll get pics up later, she's getting a rather swell on.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My little cnc is at 70 days and still looks to have at least another week or 2 to go. I'll get pics up later, she's getting a rather swell on.


I've only ran 3 girls of 3 strains, but every one has went past 70; a couple past 80. I'm hoping to shorten finish time and add some terps to copper chem with an orgi transfusion.

Hey @greenpointseeds - want to partner on a Copper Orgi freebie RIU giveaway for your labor day promotion?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> I just blew a bunch of money on copper chem, iron horse and ghost town. Now i need to scratch up some more cash for the weekend its love hate with you @Gu~ lol


disability checks don't go out for another two weeks or so, WTF am I gonna do? I NEED that sale, lol.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Jul 19, 2018)

Just got off work so pics are a little later than expected, but here is my Sky Dweller. The good, the bad, and the ugly .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only ran 3 girls of 3 strains, but every one has went past 70; a couple past 80. I'm hoping to shorten finish time and add some terps to copper chem with an orgi transfusion.
> 
> Hey @greenpointseeds - want to partner on a Copper Orgi freebie RIU giveaway for your labor day promotion?
> 
> ...


Oohhh that’s a bit long for me. I like nine weekers, I may be one of the few who doesn’t keep my CnC lady. I hope the OBS doesn’t run even longer, she looks to be the best yielder, so far.

Blizzard Bush stretched hard and isn’t stacking like I hoped for, but everything is looking so healthy it is hard to bitch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, but the discontinued prolly won't have the discount nor the reverse auction, lol. I realize thats asking too much, just sayin. hehe


The 50% sale not long ago included all the discontinued strains....


----------



## macsnax (Jul 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Long, slightly off topic, slightly ranty post incoming.
> 
> I have very real problems with Phylos. Back in a different life, I did evolutionary genomics research. It involved sequencing random snippets of DNA across the entire genome, and comparing these snippets of DNA from hundreds of individuals against each other to determine their phylogenetic relationships, identifying regions of the genome underlying specific traits, and to identify genomic regions under selection in different habitats. I don’t do anything even remotely similar anymore, but I do have a very strong background in genomics research.
> 
> ...


I also seen phylos getting bashed recently on IG, they were basically telling people that an f3 or f4 is IBL.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 19, 2018)

Dropped some seeds for a soak last night.
Full Moon Fever
Golden Nugget
Cheap Thrills
Albert Super Tramp (I believe this is coming in the next CV drop) Albert Walker/Arcata Trainwreck
See if I can get lucky and pull two fems from this half pack of GPS. I hate to germ a whole pack just for 2 plants needed.
My plan is to pickup a 3x3 tent throw the Blackdog 400 in there. Build a strip light set up for the 2x4 when I get ready to flower, thinking 10 2' sammies with an adjustable driver?? Have 4 in each tent...what ya all think about that? This will be my second indoor grow, and I'm really diggin it. So any suggestions are welcome from you experienced growers.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> e has went past 70; a couple past 80. I'm hoping to shorten finish time and add some terps to copper chem with an orgi transfusion.
> 
> Hey @greenpointseeds - want to partner on a Copper Orgi freebie RIU giveaway for your labor day promotion?





tatonka said:


> Here is the dog shit one. The bud structure is more like an og or something.
> It is the quickest.View attachment 4167513
> This is number 4 the Haze looking buds and takes forever. The stems get floppy.
> Here it is when you pour on the Cutting edge nutrients. This is at 40View attachment 4167514 days from flip


How far along is the dogshit pheno in this pic?


----------



## macsnax (Jul 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Dropped some seeds for a soak last night.
> Full Moon Fever
> Golden Nugget
> Cheap Thrills
> ...


I have a ton of those silicone jars, and never once thought of using them to soak seeds. Nice pro tip.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The 50% sale not long ago included all the discontinued strains....


yep and I got some. Reverse auction has been my best so far, I had the tombstone down to 31 and went it went to 28, I pushin buttons fast and checking out, and boom, disappeared, go back to shop, lol. Keep trying


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yep and I got some. Reverse auction has been my best so far, I had the tombstone down to 31 and went it went to 28, I pushin buttons fast and checking out, and boom, disappeared, go back to shop, lol. Keep trying


I've got it down to a science and when that last price drop hits, nobody beats me on the trigger.

Although @Michael Huntherz has threatened to write a javascript. 
I can't compete with automation...


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Dropped some seeds for a soak last night.
> Full Moon Fever
> Golden Nugget
> Cheap Thrills
> ...


Just noticed that one of AST has a tail, 8 hour soak...impressive.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got it down to a science and when that last price drop hits, nobody beats me on the trigger.
> 
> Although @Michael Huntherz has threatened to write a javascript.
> I can't compete with automation...


I was thinking of writing up a python script to scrape information from the reverse auction and interact with it. Could be done in 50 or 60 lines of code probably. Decided it would be a very unfair advantage, I've got everything I want anyway from Gu~

Speaking of which I just picked up a pack of mimosa seeds from neptune. I missed the boat when someone mentioned artizen haha.

Edit: the seed company has mimosa too


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yep and I got some. Reverse auction has been my best so far, I had the tombstone down to 31 and went it went to 28, I pushin buttons fast and checking out, and boom, disappeared, go back to shop, lol. Keep trying


Tombstone is on my radar.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got it down to a science and when that last price drop hits, nobody beats me on the trigger.
> 
> Although @Michael Huntherz has threatened to write a javascript.
> I can't compete with automation...


Lol, I did threaten that, and I could totally do it, but I have a tiny shred of ethics holding me back. Also, I seem to have no shortage of seeds. 

Python could do it pretty easily, but ECMAscript (JavaScript) has become an assembly language for the web, which is why I picked it. Nice to know there are other script kiddies like me running around, @Lurpin.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 19, 2018)

Whoever sniped dream catcher off me earlier was bloody quick lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

2easy said:


> Whoever sniped dream catcher off me earlier was bloody quick lol


That’s the only pack I really want from GPS at the moment, I keep dragging my feet on it. I would rather get the legit BD cut, though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s the only pack I really want from GPS at the moment, I keep dragging my feet on it. I would rather get the legit BD cut, though.


Funny you should mention dreamcatcher -- mine arrived today! 
It will be hard to choose between purple badlands & dreamcatcher...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

A couple tent shots from this morning. Pruning got away from me this run; It all happened so fast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Texas Butter is in the auction today. 
Rated "short-medium"???
I don't think so... 
 This plant is taller than me. Excluding the pot, she's easily six feet tall -- and four feet wide! 
I'm having a hard time keeping her fed with organic nutes. 
Might do a blast of Sea Grow 16-16-16 the next time I water... 

(10 gallon cloth pot + 18" Anderson saucer.)


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, I did threaten that, and I could totally do it, but I have a tiny shred of ethics holding me back. Also, I seem to have no shortage of seeds.
> 
> Python could do it pretty easily, but ECMAscript (JavaScript) has become an assembly language for the web, which is why I picked it. Nice to know there are other script kiddies like me running around, @Lurpin.


console.log(typeof null) // “object”

I make my living with JS. Gotta love it and hate it.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter is in the auction today.
> Rated "short-medium"???
> I don't think so...
> View attachment 4167904 This plant is taller than me. Excluding the pot, she's easily six feet tall -- and four feet wide!
> ...


I know you love your 10 gal pots....but imagine how big she could be if up potted with some fresh soil...


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 19, 2018)

Forgot to add... pretty impressive for a 10 gal pot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I know you love your 10 gal pots....but imagine how big she could be if up potted with some fresh soil...


I totally agree, but bigger isn't really a goal right now.
She will get a mega trim very soon in preparation for flower, but I'll still have to use synthetics to keep up.

Going to 30s makes them pretty much immobile, and I don't need more yield.

Hell, TB isn't even my biggest plant in a 10 gal... 
-- edit --
Half and Half by cannaventure, also in a 10 gallon pot:


----------



## 2easy (Jul 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s the only pack I really want from GPS at the moment, I keep dragging my feet on it. I would rather get the legit BD cut, though.


I grew bodhis dream lotus and didnt really like it so it has kind of put me off blue dream crosses a little but dream catcher has some pretty good reviews on here so thought its worth a run


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter is in the auction today.
> Rated "short-medium"???
> I don't think so...
> View attachment 4167904 This plant is taller than me. Excluding the pot, she's easily six feet tall -- and four feet wide!
> ...


Yeah my Texas Butters are the tallest of the 5 GP I have flowering. Definitely no short about it lol 
They're nice looking plants though.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> console.log(typeof null) // “object”
> 
> I make my living with JS. Gotta love it and hate it.


Lol @ .js type humor.
It is maddening until you learn how to use it in a sane way. ES6 “use strict” (and all the new goodies except the Class keyword) is a godsend.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah my Texas Butters are the tallest of the 5 GP I have flowering. Definitely no short about it lol
> They're nice looking plants though.


Other than being a bit stretchy, Texas Butter is easy to grow.
As you can see from the pic, bugs haven't really been a factor -- and I've done nothing special. Sprayed once with neem oil about six seeks ago and that's it.

Great strain for a single-cola tent crop. 
(Assuming it finishes well.)


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 19, 2018)

Not GPS gear but this is about 6 weeks into flower. I got 4 Sundance Kids on deck next after these things are done. Will post pics of the SDK after they are transplanted.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s the only pack I really want from GPS at the moment, I keep dragging my feet on it. I would rather get the legit BD cut, though.


idk, sackmastaflex said he would never grow blue dream again once he grew the dc


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> idk, sackmastaflex said he would never grow blue dream again once he grew the dc


dc?
As in Washington???


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> dc?
> As in Washington???


Guessing Dream Catcher


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 19, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Guessing Dream Catcher


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 19, 2018)

Will Jelly Pie be part of the dawg days sale? @ Gu or anyone in the know?


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Will Jelly Pie be part of the dawg days sale? @ Gu or anyone in the know?


Click on the banner...all of the wild West series.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 19, 2018)

Yea,I did that..page wont load for me. Thanks


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, I did threaten that, and I could totally do it, but I have a tiny shred of ethics holding me back. Also, I seem to have no shortage of seeds.
> 
> Python could do it pretty easily, but ECMAscript (JavaScript) has become an assembly language for the web, which is why I picked it. Nice to know there are other script kiddies like me running around, @Lurpin.


I write provisioning automation in Ruby, JavaScript and Golang. All the fun.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 19, 2018)

Today I did a bit of skirt lifting to give the ladies a trim, also installed some cages.

This is a shot of my outdoor Night Rider...she's my best looking plant right now...hope the others catch up.


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 19, 2018)

frost is on the way, day 20


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 19, 2018)

Up.potted all the sundae drivers and pebble pushers today.should be good for a week or two.gonna grab some cuts and sex these plants to run in dwc.should be a good show.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 20, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTIONS*
*July 20th, 2018*

*Dynamite Diesel - Pebble Pusher - Purple Badlands*

(click strain names to go there)​


----------



## klx (Jul 20, 2018)

My 3 fem Gunslinger starting to express themselves a bit more now at day 31.

Pheno 1 is the frostiest, has the flimsiest branching and has only a subtle fuely, rubbery smell.

 

Pheno 2 is a little less frosty, a bit more smell and a little sturdier branching.

 

Pheno 3 is super tall, louder stank but minimal frost. Really stout, strong stems. 

 

Only early days obviously so interested to see how they all develop from here. They are happy, easy to grow plants.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 20, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2
    

Cookies N Chem is female.. 
  

Not a GPS strain but came from them. 

LVTK loving her structure. Hope she yields well. Maybe a new mom for a few runs.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 20, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *REVERSE AUCTIONS*
> *July 20th, 2018*
> 
> *Dynamite Diesel - Pebble Pusher - Purple Badlands*
> ...


Woo hoo! Just picked up Dynamite diesel and purple Badlands Both for $55. ￼


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

seriously am i the only one that finds it annoying when people leave reviews on strains like "awesome this cross will be great" or "cant wait to get this one".

buy it, grow it, smoke it then come back and leave a review please


----------



## sato108 (Jul 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> seriously am i the only one that finds it annoying when people leave reviews on strains like "awesome this cross will be great" or "cant wait to get this one".
> 
> buy it, grow it, smoke it then come back and leave a review please


Completely agree. It's why I love this thread and you fine folks on here growing the fire you are all growing. It's how I've been selecting the seeds I bought. So thank you all for sharing!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Completely agree. It's why I love this thread and you fine folks on here growing the fire you are all growing. It's how I've been selecting the seeds I bought. So thank you all for sharing!


posted this on GPS website also, people are milking the nuggets when they post a review that claims the seeds look good. An opinion on how good they will be due to the parents, etc. They do say thanks, but for the life of me, I always thought a review was posted after a grow was completed, so you get a whole synopsis of the strain. And also a smoke report. JMHO


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

every time I see the name Pebble Pusher, I hear the song Pelvis Pusher by Vintage Trouble in my head, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

pic, speaking of stretch, albeit, I realize the light is a bit further away due to the other plants and HPS, but I have three Eagle Scouts, flowered from seedling transplant. They are halfway as tall as the Bounty Hunters, lol. We'll see what happens, trying to stagger things so I quit running out of meds! May have gotten excited and staggered a minute too quick, but its all good with the plant I love. Apologize for pics, cheap cam, nopro photog, and HPS off to the side


----------



## smashcity (Jul 20, 2018)

@Heisengrow how was the potency on the pure ghost s1's? I have 3 of them that I just put into flower along with some triangle kush x ghost s1's.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

man, what a good sale today, with the nuggets deal and discount, with those on reverse auction, way cheap to get. Kudos!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 3 DoSiDos, trying to baby them and keep em a bit slower, no room in tent. 2nd pic, speaking of stretch, albeit, I realize the light is a bit further away due to the other plants and HPS, but I have three Eagle Scouts, flowered from seedling transplant. They are halfway as tall as the Bounty Hunters, lol. We'll see what happens, trying to stagger things so I quit running out of meds! May have gotten excited and staggered a minute too quick, but its all good with the plant I love. Apologize for pics, cheap cam, nopro photog, and HPS off to the side


Dont expect too much from those dossidos. In fact, if you have a high tolerance to weed then I wouldn't even try growing them. The s1's were fake genetics and the few I grew are very very weak and airy.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Dont expect too much from those dossidos. In fact, if you have a high tolerance to weed then I wouldn't even try growing them. The s1's were fake genetics and the few I grew are very very weak and airy.


Mine was a male


----------



## sato108 (Jul 20, 2018)

It's a jungle in there! Deputy on the left really took off, copper chem in the middle Pebble pushers on the right. There smothering that critical+ 2.0 in the corner. 

Pig Whistle
   
   
Non GPS
Purple Trainwreck


----------



## Cptn (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well, that sux. I'll prolly see em through anyhow, or as soon as bounty hunters done, throw them in the flower tent to see. Bout makes me want to toss em. Ruined my day. Only choice if toss them is to reveg the Eagle Scouts, I hate doin that, adds so much time to the process. Figures, my luck.


Did you not hear about the problem with the S1's until now Bodyne?

Contact Gu to get a credit towards new purchase or discuss other options.
His customer service on that problem with an outside vendor was freaking perfect.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well, that sux. I'll prolly see em through anyhow, or as soon as bounty hunters done, throw them in the flower tent to see. Bout makes me want to toss em. Ruined my day. Only choice if toss them is to reveg the Eagle Scouts, I hate doin that, adds so much time to the process. Figures, my luck.


Exactly what @Cptn said. Gu~ hooked everyone up who bought a pack(s). Shoot him an email and let him know you're just now finding out about the s1 issue and that you had purchased dossidos.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 20, 2018)

sato108 said:


> It's a jungle in there! Deputy on the left really took off, copper chem in the middle Pebble pushers on the right. There smothering that critical+ 2.0 in the corner. View attachment 4168207
> 
> Pig Whistle
> View attachment 4168208 View attachment 4168209 View attachment 4168210
> ...


Very nice sato...how many plants ya got in your veg closet there?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Heisengrow how was the potency on the pure ghost s1's? I have 3 of them that I just put into flower along with some triangle kush x ghost s1's.


Yeah man it's up there.not the strongest but its definitely up there to the point of not making you uncomfortable but enough.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wasn't sure if it was the truth or disgruntled folks. I emailed once and never got a reply after I read one hermie report. I did have nuggets enough to get em, then accidentally got two testers. I figured I got whatever I was gonna get. Just trying to decide to yank em or not, I hate doin that, they are comin up decent, lol. But I'd sure hate to pollenate my tent with hermie pollen. My bad for not doing due diligence. Thank you sir


This is my "Dosidos S1." I dont care if theyre fake or not. Im going to practice cloning with it.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> My bad for not doing due diligence. Thank you sir


It's really not your bad, for not knowing. There should have been an email sent to all who purchased the S1s, imo. A lot of people do not use or get on these forums, IG, or any other social media. I know one personally, who I had to tell myself. They should've still been notified, once it was concluded that they were not what they were sold to be.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice sato...how many plants ya got in your veg closet there?


There are 12 GPS plants 4 of each strain. Hoping for at least 1 female of each, and the 13th is the critical+ which is a female. I'm just waiting for them to show sex before I up pot.

By the way, what is the best method for determining sex? Right now I have cuttings in my cloning bucket in my flowering tent. Didn't want to place the whole plant in there.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wasn't sure if it was the truth or disgruntled folks. I emailed once and never got a reply after I read one hermie report. I did have nuggets enough to get em, then accidentally got two testers. I figured I got whatever I was gonna get. Just trying to decide to yank em or not, I hate doin that, they are comin up decent, lol. But I'd sure hate to pollenate my tent with hermie pollen. My bad for not doing due diligence. Thank you sir


we answer all emails. Every single day. Please send again. or dm me. [email protected]


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> we answer all emails. Every single day. Please send again. or dm me. [email protected]


Thank you for the response.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 20, 2018)

sato108 said:


> There are 12 GPS plants 4 of each strain. Hoping for at least 1 female of each, and the 13th is the critical+ which is a female. I'm just waiting for them to show sex before I up pot.
> 
> By the way, what is the best method for determining sex? Right now I have cuttings in my cloning bucket in my flowering tent. Didn't want to place the whole plant in there.


I think that's perfect.
I pretty much top all of my plants, so usually when it's that time I just root out the top. I've noticed some strains will show pre sex on their own around 6 weeks in but that's not a given. This time at 5 weeks I went from 18-6 to 12-12 in a tent under T5s. Pulled the males and put the ladies out in the GH where I knew they would flower until the natural DL hours would revert them back to veg. Slowed them down a bit, hoping the GH will be a little crowded this season.


----------



## main cola (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been wanting that Pebble Pusher for a while now.. I finally got it today on the reverse auction for a great price.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 20, 2018)

Chuck that Pollen son


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 20, 2018)

sato108 said:


> There are 12 GPS plants 4 of each strain. Hoping for at least 1 female of each, and the 13th is the critical+ which is a female. I'm just waiting for them to show sex before I up pot.
> 
> By the way, what is the best method for determining sex? Right now I have cuttings in my cloning bucket in my flowering tent. Didn't want to place the whole plant in there.


I've run critical+ is was actually very good smoke. Very fruity and sweet. Yielded like a monster. Single plant 7gal bucket with about 6.5 million holes drilled in it. Maybe 6.4 but anyway she was very easy to grow. I ordered beans of it when it first came out. They were my first seed order online. I usually jus grew outta my dads collection. Or beans that someone had given to me. Some of the best herb I've ever grown n smoked were mystery strains. Jus seeds given to me from friends. If you train n top her a few times. She will yield out the yingyang


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 20, 2018)

Just scored some bodega bubblegum for 26 bucks out the door.

Edit: now if I can just catch purple badlands for under 30 I'll take it too. LoL thanks for the sale @Gu~


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Sharing for shits and giggles. 
One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile. 
Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive.  
 
But hey one of the PP s1's did fade purple lol 
That one will be spared for the friends with low tolerances. "Hey guys look, I got some purple weed"


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> we answer all emails. Every single day. Please send again. or dm me. [email protected]


problem solved, unbelievably quick. But thats the new norm for GPS, I think. Thanks again crew. Peace and karma


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sharing for shits and giggles.
> One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile.
> Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive. View attachment 4168282 View attachment 4168283
> View attachment 4168288
> ...


Those plants look like hemp plants. No broadleaf genetics anywhere in sight.

What sort of degenerate comes up with these schemes? Seems like a lot of work for a quick score. Probably could have made a deal with some legit growers and breeders to develop a legit line of elite clone only S1s and made so much more money + fame.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sharing for shits and giggles.
> One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile.
> Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive. View attachment 4168282 View attachment 4168283
> View attachment 4168288
> ...


Shit looks fukn awful lol.. terrible genetics at its finest.. thx 4 growin em out tho!


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sharing for shits and giggles.
> One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile.
> Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive. ]


wow that really is bad. part of me kind of thought they might have just been some wild cross polination but there were still some decent strains involved but that just looks terrible


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

My god those s1's are terrifying! Always sucks to waste the space and time on shitty seeds.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> My god those s1's are terrifying! Always sucks to waste the space and time on shitty seeds.


They aren’t shitty seeds or genetics, just not the drug variety of cannabis. Those are hemp plants.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sharing for shits and giggles.
> One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile.
> Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive. View attachment 4168282 View attachment 4168283
> View attachment 4168288
> ...


Lol I don't see a single trichome anywhere on that plant.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> They aren’t shitty seeds or genetics, just not the drug variety of cannabis. Those are hemp plants.


Aren't these GP's S1's? Why actually have the clones for his normal crosses but then not use them on the s1? too much work? I'm confused. lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 20, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Lol I don't see a single trichome anywhere on that plant.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Those plants look like hemp plants. No broadleaf genetics anywhere in sight.
> 
> What sort of degenerate comes up with these schemes? Seems like a lot of work for a quick score. Probably could have made a deal with some legit growers and breeders to develop a legit line of elite clone only S1s and made so much more money + fame.


At the very least he made a few thousand dollars with nearly zero effort or ramifications. He also clearly didn’t have the clones he was claiming to S1.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Aren't these GP's S1's? Why actually have the clones for his normal crosses but then not use them on the s1? too much work? I'm confused. lol


probably just a scam to get hold of the cuts and the money. i mean i assume he was paid. never had any intention of doing any real work just had a bag of hemp seed i suppose


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 20, 2018)

plants yanked, some la affie and copper chem soakin. Hope for the best. Didn't mean to escalate things. Prolly just get back off the boards.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

The nicest looking of the Texas Butters thus far. Shes got quite the cluster of colas mid range because I super cropped her early flower as she was stretching like crazy, so them buds there began to stretch and become their own then she stood back up making a big mess of buds. Hopefully dont get any bud rot there. 
Day 15 for her. 
 


The furthest along of the Purple Badlands. These seem to be stacking better than the rest of the plants. Also day 15. 


Sundance Kid
The 3 females I got out of the 11 pack. These do not take well to super cropping. Nearly snapped 2 of the 3 in half. Wish I wouldn't have super cropped them either with the way they're shaping up to be. All 3 are beauts. A little lacking in the frost department but that dont bother me, they're gonna be fire I'm sure.   

Cookies n Chem
Pretty frosty plants, mild vanilla ish smell, kind of hard to put my finger on it. Dont look to be as high yielding as the SDK but I'll bet they are more potent. A couple phenos are already racking up some resin rails, I had a good mid shot picture of one but it was erased because I'm up to the 10 pic limit. 
Also one CnC was left out of the pics. Shes frosty but tiny cookie like buds, growing on her, besides I'm running out of washers and dryers 
The last picture I took was a closer shot of some trichs on a bigger leaf, it wont post as a full image. Hate when that happens. 
CnC and SDK are at day 29 of flower. All in all not looking too shabby.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> plants yanked, some la affie and copper chem soakin. Hope for the best. Didn't mean to escalate things. Prolly just get back off the boards.


Chill bro your fine  we'll be watching along.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> probably just a scam to get hold of the cuts and the money. i mean i assume he was paid. never had any intention of doing any real work just had a bag of hemp seed i suppose


It was a through and through scam. He never had the cuts. It was just some dude who said he had some S1’s of popular cuts. It’s amazingly easy to scam people in this industry. People see hype and don’t think.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

@NugHeuser do you count from flip or pistils?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It was a through and through scam. He never had the cuts. It was just some dude who said he had some S1’s of popular cuts. It’s amazingly easy to scam people in this industry. People see hype and don’t think.





2easy said:


> probably just a scam to get hold of the cuts and the money. i mean i assume he was paid. never had any intention of doing any real work just had a bag of hemp seed i suppose


Jesus, that's pretty darn awful. I am a little confused on how putting out fake s1's would get you the clone only though? Or how his reputations isn't ruined after the incident? Makes me think twice about ordering anything else from GP...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> plants yanked, some la affie and copper chem soakin. Hope for the best. Didn't mean to escalate things. Prolly just get back off the boards.


You’re good man. This is why Gu should’ve emailed everyone that bought the S1’s. I’m sure there are others growing what they hope will be fire, but is hemp.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Those plants look like hemp plants. No broadleaf genetics anywhere in sight.
> 
> What sort of degenerate comes up with these schemes? Seems like a lot of work for a quick score. Probably could have made a deal with some legit growers and breeders to develop a legit line of elite clone only S1s and made so much more money + fame.


Some folks jump over dollars to get dimes.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Jesus, that's pretty darn awful. I am a little confused on how putting out fake s1's would get you the clone only though? Or how his reputations isn't ruined after the incident? Makes me think twice about ordering anything else from GP...


People only know him by anonymous forum and IG handles. He could probably pop up under another name and do the exact same thing, and people would fall for it again.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sharing for shits and giggles.
> One of the s1's, shes getting the chop today and thrown in the leaf pile.
> Just over 9 weeks in looking like another 9 to go. It's almost impressive. View attachment 4168282 View attachment 4168283
> View attachment 4168288
> ...


Wow that thing is fucking horrible lol...Ugly plant award of the year. This guy may have actually taken the time to source legit hemp seeds.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It was a through and through scam. He never had the cuts. It was just some dude who said he had some S1’s of popular cuts. It’s amazingly easy to scam people in this industry. People see hype and don’t think.


ah i thought maybe he was given the cuts to work with as well.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 20, 2018)

Pioneer Kush is a bit pine smelling and earthy. Lots of cloudy trichs and rusty orange pistils. Buds seem very tight and average in size but the next 7 to 10days will tell. I like the looks of this one. Strong branches LSTs well. 3 Dynamite Diesel after up pot in veg will go to flower tent in a couple days.

Planting soon for this year's boys!


----------



## smashcity (Jul 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man it's up there.not the strongest but its definitely up there to the point of not making you uncomfortable but enough.


Yeah I've heard that about the ghost that its not as potent as sfv but it's a balanced high. Unfortunately I heard it after I brought them. We'll see what's in store around the beginning of October. Whatever the case may be, it can't be as bad as purple punch.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> Yeah I've heard that about the ghost that its not as potent as sfv but it's a balanced high. Unfortunately I heard it after I brought them. We'll see what's in store around the beginning of October. Whatever the case may be, it can't be as bad as purple punch.


i have heard so many people say that about purple punch? what is up with that? i see it in a bunch of crosses on instagram. is it just a photogenic plant?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Those plants look like hemp plants. No broadleaf genetics anywhere in sight.
> 
> What sort of degenerate comes up with these schemes? Seems like a lot of work for a quick score. Probably could have made a deal with some legit growers and breeders to develop a legit line of elite clone only S1s and made so much more money + fame.


All these are is the s1's that I bought from GP. 
The s1 topic came up and I happened to be messing with them so I chimed in. 
Seeds were already popped before finding out that GP was ripped off. 
Calm yourself broski


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> My god those s1's are terrifying! Always sucks to waste the space and time on shitty seeds.


Yeah I had another dozen or so of the s1's that I chopped when we all found out. These 3 I kept but didn't put much effort into.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> All these are is the s1's that I bought from GP.
> The s1 topic came up and I happened to be messing with them so I chimed in.
> Seeds were already popped before finding out that GP was ripped off.
> Calm yourself broski


All good, just asking the obvious questions. Seems like it would have been a better use of time to just go at it legit and rake in the dough.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> They aren’t shitty seeds or genetics, just not the drug variety of cannabis. Those are hemp plants.


Surprisingly the one that I already chopped and dried and gave the benefit of the doubt to does give a slight head high. It's nothing I'll keep though, just had to try it. That one actually "finished" though, with a couple ambers here and there.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2018)

It's hard to chop healthy plants, even if they aren't performing well.
I popped a pack of 'Purification' by cult classics and ended up with a couple of females -- and one is a runt.

Pretty sure she's going to end up getting chopped today and fed to the worms.
Horrible structure, with a chem stem rub.
Not really what I'm looking for.
I should get a pic...
-- edit --

Kill me...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> People only know him by anonymous forum and IG handles. He could probably pop up under another name and do the exact same thing, and people would fall for it again.


Vendors should be asking for a pack of each cross and hit up his or her contacts for people to test them. That’s what I would have done from the beginning. Either that or just stick to the breeders who are definitely legit.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> All good, just asking the obvious questions. Seems like it would have been a better use of time to just go at it legit and rake in the dough.


My apologies man, took a big ass dab before I sat down to read through all this and thought that you were aiming the degenerate comments and what not to me growing out plants like that. Now I see your talking about the dickface who ripped off Gu~


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I had another dozen or so of the s1's that I chopped when we all found out. These 3 I kept but didn't put much effort into.


Awe. I didn't know these were not made by Gu himself. Were these purchased from copycat genetics or some similar fool? Too bad GP didn't just do the reversals himself and put out something worthwhile. Would be nice to see S1's of most of his clone-only stock.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> @NugHeuser do you count from flip or pistils?


Answered this just the other day on this thread

I normally count from flip. However some of these CNC and SDK took a few days to show sex after flip and some were already showing.
It was like a 5 day difference so I split it down the middle and called that day 1.
The same goes for the TB and PB too. There's like 5 day variation between the 3 different plants of each. The Bandit Breath has one plant just a couple days more advanced than the other but they're only at what I'm calling day 8 so I didn't even include them in the post. Not all these were showing yet when I put them into flower so that's why there's the variance.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 20, 2018)

*CELEBRATING AND HONORING*
*27 YEARS OF CHEMDOG*
* *

*Dawg Days of Summer*
_Weekend Sale_
 

*Friday - Saturday - Sunday*

*27% OFF*
*ALL *
*Wild West Series Packs*
*(USE CODE: DAWGDAYS)*

*EVERY ORDER*
*Earns Double Nuggets*

*SIX
Reverse Auction Strains

TAKE ME THERE NOW

(click "take me there now" to go now)*​


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Answered this just the other day on this thread
> 
> I normally count from flip. However some of these CNC and SDK took a few days to show sex after flip and some were already showing.
> It was like a 5 day difference so I split it down the middle and called that day 1.
> The same goes for the TB and PB too. There's like 5 day variation between the 3 different plants of each. The Bandit Breath has one plant just a couple days more advanced than the other but they're only at what I'm calling day 8 so I didn't even include them in the post. Not all these were showing yet when I put them into flower so that's why there's the variance.


Sorry bout that! May have missed a post or two. You guys are quick! Anyways, they look great for their age! Crazy how that main cola is lower than the smaller tops from the supercrop. Looks cool!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just scored some bodega bubblegum for 26 bucks out the door.
> 
> Edit: now if I can just catch purple badlands for under 30 I'll take it too. LoL thanks for the sale @Gu~


Bodega bubblegum is easy to grow. 
 
5 gallon cloth pot


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Sorry bout that! May have missed a post or two. You guys are quick! Anyways, they look great for their age! Crazy how that main cola is lower than the smaller tops from the supercrop. Looks cool!


No worries man.
Yeah I'm still new to it and learning, this is my 3rd indoor grow. But just a combination of good lighting, environment, and media I suppose.
I'm using a mixture of cmh and cobs, I've heard that cmh speeds up finish time. But who knows, people make claims of all sorts of stuff.
I attribute a lot of it to the super soil. It's my first go with organics and even though my last grow went well, the plants never prayed every single day like these are. I'm thinking there's just one hell of a party going on below the surface of that soil 

Edit: Oh and yeah that main cola almost snapped completely off trying to supercrop it. It was dangling so bad I didn't e en want to touch it to try fixing it with tape. 
Really the only thing holding it up was leaves and I just pushed it to the back. 
It's still a little flimsy, makes me nervous lol


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 20, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Woo hoo! Just picked up Dynamite diesel and purple Badlands Both for $55. ￼


Score!


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've only ran 3 girls of 3 strains, but every one has went past 70; a couple past 80. I'm hoping to shorten finish time and add some terps to copper chem with an orgi transfusion.
> 
> Hey @greenpointseeds - want to partner on a Copper Orgi freebie RIU giveaway for your labor day promotion?
> 
> ...


I'll mention it to the Man


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 20, 2018)

forgot to mention i got my copper chem in yesterday. 

can't beat $40 ...


----------



## smashcity (Jul 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> i have heard so many people say that about purple punch? what is up with that? i see it in a bunch of crosses on instagram. is it just a photogenic plant?



It's true. Very purple frosty sweet smelling weed but it just doesn't pack a punch when it comes to the high and the taste is bland. I still keep a plant in the corner for the wife just so she can pull out when she has company. But yeah it's nice for people that don't smoke often that just want to be functional. It's very confusing cause you'd thing the Larry og would bring some power over to the high. At any rate, the Instagram scene seems for the most part to be solely focused on Terps and bag appeal with the high coming in last. Maybe its the younger culture. Idk. I've seen vets post some almost pure sativas that would destroy a person, only for their page to be bombarded with insults and accusations of the sativas being reggie ot schwag based off the looks of the spears alone.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2018)

Well chopping one of those s1's cleared out a nice little spot. Almost perfect sized for the first two Pebble Pushers that just lifted their skirts. Hmm


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 20, 2018)

smashcity said:


> It's true. Very purple frosty sweet smelling weed but it just doesn't pack a punch when it comes to the high and the taste is bland. I still keep a plant in the corner for the wife just so she can pull out when she has company. But yeah it's nice for people that don't smoke often that just want to be functional. It's very confusing cause you'd thing the Larry og would bring some power over to the high. At any rate, the Instagram scene seems for the most part to be solely focused on Terps and bag appeal with the high coming in last. Maybe its the younger culture. Idk. I've seen vets post some almost pure sativas that would destroy a person, only for their page to be bombarded with insults and accusations of the sativas being reggie ot schwag based off the looks of the spears alone.


You're correct in your assumption I think. I guess I would be part of the younger crowd, and the people I deal with are looking for bag appeal. I've also read a lot about how we may have bred high potency product after all these years, but bred out important terpene sequences from strain genomes. This is something I think the industry is working on, with the advent of extracts, and vape pens/dab rigs where people are looking for that "terp profile" in their smoke.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> You're correct in your assumption I think. I guess I would be part of the younger crowd, and the people I deal with are looking for bag appeal. I've also read a lot about how we may have bred high potency product after all these years, but bred out important terpene sequences from strain genomes. This is something I think the industry is working on, with the advent of extracts, and vape pens/dab rigs where people are looking for that "terp profile" in their smoke.


nah all that means is that if it doesnt have killer bag appeal it gets turned into concentrates which is really perpetuating the problem with less and less people ever smoking something that might look different but smoke well


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> i have heard so many people say that about purple punch? what is up with that? i see it in a bunch of crosses on instagram. is it just a photogenic plant?


Purple Punch is butt. As is the White and Zkittlez, IMO. The only hype strain that has lived up to it has been Cookies. 



suthrngrwr said:


> Vendors should be asking for a pack of each cross and hit up his or her contacts for people to test them. That’s what I would have done from the beginning. Either that or just stick to the breeders who are definitely legit.


Testing? Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> They aren’t shitty seeds or genetics, just not the drug variety of cannabis. Those are hemp plants.


I believe I said that bout 11 weeks ago. Bulk bunk hemp seed. When I got the first males. And everyone wanted to dog my life. Guess my buddy was right.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> People only know him by anonymous forum and IG handles. He could probably pop up under another name and do the exact same thing, and people would fall for it again.


someone WILL find him if he continues doing the same thing. i would happily kick his teeth out for lying and stealing from hundreds of people.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's hard to chop healthy plants, even if they aren't performing well.
> I popped a pack of 'Purification' by cult classics and ended up with a couple of females -- and one is a runt.
> 
> Pretty sure she's going to end up getting chopped today and fed to the worms.
> ...


i just opened my pack of topanga to get the seed container and then tossed the package and beans in the garbage. you should just kill that plant, it's not worth the space in the garden


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 20, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> No worries man.
> Yeah I'm still new to it and learning, this is my 3rd indoor grow. But just a combination of good lighting, environment, and media I suppose.
> I'm using a mixture of cmh and cobs, I've heard that cmh speeds up finish time. But who knows, people make claims of all sorts of stuff.
> I attribute a lot of it to the super soil. It's my first go with organics and even though my last grow went well, the plants never prayed every single day like these are. I'm thinking there's just one hell of a party going on below the surface of that soil
> ...


I used that sticky tape from the blood lab to fix one I dropped a light on. Worked well


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Wedding Cake x Star Dawg and Gelato 33 x Star Dawg are ripening up. few weeks out from harvest.


Does anyone not remember Gu posting this last week? At least we will get some LEGIT crosses.
Edit: It was Tuesday not last week(10 pages back).


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 20, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I used that sticky tape from the blood lab to fix one I dropped a light on. Worked well


I had an 80% break on a main branch at the base of the plant, I patched it up with a zip tie and then super glue. It's as healthy as the other mains...just have to get the zip tie off soon-ish.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I believe I said that bout 11 weeks ago. Bulk bunk hemp seed. When I got the first males. And everyone wanted to dog my life. Guess my buddy was right.


You were right the two I popped turned out male... won’t waste my time on the others


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok here's my review of Greenpoint ...

Customer service: Excellent!
Price: Very good.

We ran ...
1. Purple Mountains Majesty
2. Gunslinger
3. Blizzard Bush
4. Night Rider
5. Evergreen
6. Cali Cannon

Two runs so far ... each grow began with eighteen to twenty (18-20) seeds. Each run ended with 6 to 7 true keepers (we were hoping for more). The keepers were pretty sweet especially the Cali Cannon, Evergreen and Night Rider. 

The Night Rider hermied like a mf for some reason. Both grows. The others did not.

The trichomes on Blizzard Bush were epic. Deserves the name given. However the flavor wasn't there for some reason despite 100% organic grows.

Cali Cannon and Evergreen were as dense as anything I've ever grown. Thick, dense, tasty buds. Robust strains physically speaking.

The Blizzard Bush leaned toward the sativa side (in our case anyway). It took awhile to finish and was a bit stretchy. The smoke was potent but again lacking in flavor. 

Purple mountains majesty first run they didn't pop at all (why? everything else popped with vigor both runs) Second run of pmm only two popped and one went to the dark side (male)

Smoke report:

Above average. I feel they need to stabilize these strains. Was NOT the best I've ever grown but the keepers were pretty damn good must admit. I'd love to see how they perform outdoors or in the greenhouse. 

My biggest complaint is again the lack of stability. However that was never kept secret by this company. We knew this was going to be a project going into it. 

Overall Experience: 7 out of 10 
*these guys are not on the same level as some seed companies no however I don't believe they are pretending to be. 

When they stabilize these strains (and they may be already!) I would definitely return.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 20, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Ok here's my review of Greenpoint ...
> 
> Customer service: Excellent!
> Price: Very good.
> ...


which other breeders have you tried which you could recommend?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 20, 2018)

Stardog must have some big leaves.. My CnC's and Bubblegums both threw some elephant ear 11 blade monsters.. they were literally shading shit out beneath. So far very happy with the GP ladies and the sales and reverse auctions keep them on the top of my recommended list! Keep up the good work..

Now I gotta pray they can process my visa this time.. I need that purple badlands in my life!


----------



## macsnax (Jul 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I believe I said that bout 11 weeks ago. Bulk bunk hemp seed. When I got the first males. And everyone wanted to dog my life. Guess my buddy was right.





Goats22 said:


> someone WILL find him if he continues doing the same thing. i would happily kick his teeth out for lying and stealing from hundreds of people.


Just a couple weeks ago on strainly I seen someone selling copycat sundae driver. I messaged the dude and told him to quit selling bunk seeds. He got all interweb tough guy on me, so I reported him to the concont us link on the site. They asked me if I could prove they were fake, so I sent them a few links, one from a thread here too. They were very appreciative and told me thanks. They also said a member called SAG just opened an account a few days prior, and with the info from the links I sent them, they just went ahead and deleted his account. Maybe I saved a few people from getting screwed over.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i just opened my pack of topanga to get the seed container and then tossed the package and beans in the garbage. you should just kill that plant, it's not worth the space in the garden


2 of the S1's I kept growing after the news of the 'incident", looks like hemp from the 1930's. lmao!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

Leaning tower of CnC bud factory. She is about to snap her stalk because she just won't stop packing on weight, she is just starting to ripen up so probably another 7-10 days ish


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Stardog must have some big leaves.. My CnC's and Bubblegums both threw some elephant ear 11 blade monsters.. they were literally shading shit out beneath. So far very happy with the GP ladies and the sales and reverse auctions keep them on the top of my recommended list! Keep up the good work..
> 
> Now I gotta pray they can process my visa this time.. I need that purple badlands in my life!


Stardawg leaners don't stop flower so should yield out very well for you. My cnc was a runt in veg and a beast in flower.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Stardawg leaners don't stop flower so should yield out very well for you. My cnc was a runt in veg and a beast in flower.


I'm stoked my cnc is female. Shes already throwing some large indica dom fans. I'm hoping she stretches in flower. Bc shes super short and compact. Shes on like her 11th node. And only like 7 inches tall. I mean I know shes gonna stretch. But this is the first indi dom cnc I've run. I've had 3 other ladies from the same pack. All sati dom stardawg nose taste n smell.

Edit: none of them were keepers. But relatively good smoke. Hoping this indi dom is the winner chicken dinner. P.s. the tang pow x goji are lookn tiptop in veg. Better than both dying breed blue zkittlez x aficionado white cherry truffle crosses. And my headband x ghost train haze crosses.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 21, 2018)

*REVERSE AUCTION
July 21, 2018*

*Peacemaker*
*Ghost Town*
*Sundance Kid*
*Tombstone*
*Orange Blossom Special*
*Tomahawk*

*(CLICK HERE TO GO THERE)*​


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm stoked my cnc is female. Shes already throwing some large indica dom fans. I'm hoping she stretches in flower. Bc shes super short and compact. Shes on like her 11th node. And only like 7 inches tall. I mean I know shes gonna stretch. But this is the first indi dom cnc I've run. I've had 3 other ladies from the same pack. All sati dom stardawg nose taste n smell.
> 
> Edit: none of them were keepers. But relatively good smoke. Hoping this indi dom is the winner chicken dinner. P.s. the tang pow x goji are lookn tiptop in veg. Better than both dying breed blue zkittlez x aficionado white cherry truffle crosses. And my headband x ghost train haze crosses.


I think the CnC will kick in high gear in flower for you mine was real slow in veg as well just no side growth. I didn't end up keeping a clone of the cnc because she was so slow in veg with so little side growth. I hope to find a better one when I pop more. 

That's awesome to hear about the tp x goji hoping those turn out to be tasty girls. I'm hoping the tp male passes on that orange cream pop flavor mixed with that classic goji og flavor, should be a nice pairing. The growth is nice so fingers crossed on flowering. No hermies, no hermies, no hermies, stop.


----------



## smokeybeard (Jul 21, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *REVERSE AUCTION
> July 21, 2018*
> 
> *Peacemaker*
> ...



Man I told myself I was done. But I really, really want that ghost town.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> Man I told myself I was done. But I really, really want that ghost town.


Why?? Just curious I thought people were saying it wasnt all that its cracked up to be. Or did I read it wrong.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *REVERSE AUCTION
> July 21, 2018*
> 
> *Peacemaker*
> ...


So I placed an order today for cash. Used dawgdays promo didnt use any nuggets. And I just logged back in. And now I have 10 cents worth of nuggets. Ummm please fix that. Same name is my email.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think the CnC will kick in high gear in flower for you mine was real slow in veg as well just no side growth. I didn't end up keeping a clone of the cnc because she was so slow in veg with so little side growth. I hope to find a better one when I pop more.
> 
> That's awesome to hear about the tp x goji hoping those turn out to be tasty girls. I'm hoping the tp male passes on that orange cream pop flavor mixed with that classic goji og flavor, should be a nice pairing. The growth is nice so fingers crossed on flowering. No hermies, no hermies, no hermies, stop.


I used to love that show. Is it just me or does that dude look like a male version of Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2018)

@HydroRed how long did your cali cannons go in flower if you can remember? i can see mine stacking up like yours but i cant see them filling in the way yours did unless its a real long flower time


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why?? Just curious I thought people were saying it wasnt all that its cracked up to be. Or did I read it wrong.


im interested what people thought of it as well as i already grabbed a pack. i have a hunch iron horse might be the go too of the OG crosses but who really knows until you grow them out. im liking the cali cannons so i cant see the other OG kush crosses being bad


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> @HydroRed how long did your cali cannons go in flower if you can remember? i can see mine stacking up like yours but i cant see them filling in the way yours did unless its a real long flower time


I took em to 69 days and was pleased with the ripeness.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I took em to 69 days and was pleased with the ripeness.


thanks red. thats very handy to know


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> im interested what people thought of it as well as i already grabbed a pack. i have a hunch iron horse might be the go too of the OG crosses but who really knows until you grow them out. im liking the cali cannons so i cant see the other OG kush crosses being bad


Did they actually use the Jew Gold cut in Iron Horse? I know there’s a lot of skepticism about what’s going around as Kosher Kush, and the stuff from DNA supposedly isn’t from JG cut.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Did they actually use the Jew Gold cut in Iron Horse? I know there’s a lot of skepticism about what’s going around as Kosher Kush, and the stuff from DNA supposedly isn’t from JG cut.


well i cant answer that @Gu~ would be the only one who could im sure.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> im interested what people thought of it as well as i already grabbed a pack. i have a hunch iron horse might be the go too of the OG crosses but who really knows until you grow them out. im liking the cali cannons so i cant see the other OG kush crosses being bad


keep saying Ghost is a balanced buzz, that always scares me, lol. Be honest, per OG's, imho, the HAOG in the Hurkel OG's wasn't that strong, I've read the Alcatraz that Norstar has isn't that strong and its crossed to frisco, which is HAOG x Deadhead. Im curious of the Legend, but it has a backstory much like the JG or Kosher, lol. I think thats why the Cannon get good reviews. Don't hear much of the Larry anymore. I also like the hybrids like King Louie, you don't see Ogre much anymore, etc. I think Im gonna pass on the Ghost. When asked, GPS said the Tombstone was their most potent strain and Ghost Town was in the top 3 or so. Forgot what number 2 was. But after growing the NightRiders and their stretch, I think Im lookin for the more indica leaners. Ghost town might be good since its crossed with SD. The Peacemaker with wifi also I think might be good. No reports on Tombstone or Peacemaker yet. Hear good things of Raindance also. So Im not sure of the OG's or crosses yet. When the Bounty Hunters are done, I'll have more of an opine on the Legend. I also have Mosca's Helio, a Legend cross.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So I placed an order today for cash. Used dawgdays promo didnt use any nuggets. And I just logged back in. And now I have 10 cents worth of nuggets. Ummm please fix that. Same name is my email.


I think they automatically use your nuggets at checkout unless you take em back off, but Im not sure without looking at the checkout screen. Did they say you can use the riu and dawgdays coupons both, I forget, read it somewhere.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> keep saying Ghost is a balanced buzz, that always scares me, lol. Be honest, per OG's, imho, the HAOG in the Hurkel OG's wasn't that strong, I've read the Alcatraz that Norstar has isn't that strong and its crossed to frisco, which is HAOG x Deadhead. Im curious of the Legend, but it has a backstory much like the JG or Kosher, lol. I think thats why the Cannon get good reviews. Don't hear much of the Larry anymore. I also like the hybrids like King Louie, you don't see Ogre much anymore, etc. I think Im gonna pass on the Ghost. When asked, GPS said the Tombstone was their most potent strain and Ghost Town was in the top 3 or so. Forgot what number 2 was. But after growing the NightRiders and their stretch, I think Im lookin for the more indica leaners. Ghost town might be good since its crossed with SD. The Peacemaker with wifi also I think might be good. No reports on Tombstone or Peacemaker yet. Hear good things of Raindance also. So Im not sure of the OG's or crosses yet. When the Bounty Hunters are done, I'll have more of an opine on the Legend. I also have Mosca's Helio, a Legend cross.


the reason i think Iron horse would be one of the better ones is more the fact that the jews gold/kosher kush is widely regarded as some of the tastiest stuff around. as for potency im sure they are all strong enough for my needs. im after that flavour.



Bodyne said:


> I think they automatically use your nuggets at checkout unless you take em back off, but Im not sure without looking at the checkout screen. Did they say you can use the riu and dawgdays coupons both, I forget, read it somewhere.


they said you could but i couldnt get them to stack and be careful because if you add riu after dawgdays it drops dawgdays discount and gives you the rollitup discount instead but if you try and go the other way it wont let you so if you werent paying attention and tried to use both you could easily stuff up your discount


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Did they actually use the Jew Gold cut in Iron Horse? I know there’s a lot of skepticism about what’s going around as Kosher Kush, and the stuff from DNA supposedly isn’t from JG cut.


DNA/Reserva Privada dont have good Kosher Kush anymore IMO. I had done a couple runs from seed & then from clone about 9 months back and it wasnt Kosher Kush and threw nanners like clockwork in week 6 every time. Though it was a huge producer, it was Indica Dom and smelled/tasted nothing like it should have. I lost a cut of Kosher Kush from DNA yrs ago. It was hybrid _almost_ Sativa dom and it was amazing. Between the 2, its like they were worlds apart so I can see how there is skepticism regarding "Kosher Kush" now. Whatever DNA used to have, they seem to have lost it with that strain. I'd love to get me meathooks on a cut of the Kosher Kush I had yrs ago.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> the reason i think Iron horse would be one of the better ones is more the fact that the jews gold/kosher kush is widely regarded as some of the tastiest stuff around. as for potency im sure they are all strong enough for my needs. im after that flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> they said you could but i couldnt get them to stack and be careful because if you add riu after dawgdays it drops dawgdays discount and gives you the rollitup discount instead but if you try and go the other way it wont let you so if you werent paying attention and tried to use both you could easily stuff up your discount


Gu said you could stack dawgdays and nuggets. There was never any mention of the RIU discount being stacked.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> DNA/Reserva Privada dont have good Kosher Kush anymore IMO. I had done a couple runs from seed & then from clone about 9 months back and it wasnt Kosher Kush and threw nanners like clockwork in week 6 every time. Though it was a huge producer, it was Indica Dom and smelled/tasted nothing like it should have. I lost a cut of Kosher Kush from DNA yrs ago. It was hybrid _almost_ Sativa dom and it was amazing. Between the 2, its like they were worlds apart so I can see how there is skepticism regarding "Kosher Kush" now. Whatever DNA used to have, they seem to have lost it with that strain. I'd love to get me meathooks on a cut of the Kosher Kush I had yrs ago.


Read the same, basically, elsewhere. And the fems even diff. Some find hay, some find grail. Sure is crossed alot.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 21, 2018)

Thinned out the girls and took clones. They have been drinking up the water like nobody’s business. They are stretching fairly evenly, I tied back the tallest. I’m getting mostly skunky / acrid smells, but they’re only a couple weeks into flowering. I’m sure the scent will change and develop as they mature.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 21, 2018)

Good job on pruning those ^


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> 2 of the S1's I kept growing after the news of the 'incident", looks like hemp from the 1930's. lmao!


Here are my two, just to see WTF...
Lemon Tree S1....she's about 5' tall

Mimosa S1... had her in the tent for a while. Thought I'd just stick her outside, she hasn't wanted to reveg so far. Might get an oz from her.
 
No nanners yet


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 21, 2018)

Looks like an auto.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 21, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here are my two, just to see WTF...
> Lemon Tree S1....she's about 5' tallView attachment 4168704
> 
> Mimosa S1... had her in the tent for a while. Thought I'd just stick her outside, she hasn't wanted to reveg so far. Might get an oz from her.
> ...


Wow that looks nothing like other mimosas ive seen in flower LOL. Looks like an old school strain.
Give us a smoke report later rofl.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 21, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here are my two, just to see WTF...
> Lemon Tree S1....she's about 5' tallView attachment 4168704
> 
> Mimosa S1... had her in the tent for a while. Thought I'd just stick her outside, she hasn't wanted to reveg so far. Might get an oz from her.
> ...


I have 2 of those S1's close to harvest like yourn', look almost the same as yours. Buds are rock hard. Hardly any smell. Not sure what Mimosa is suppose to smell like.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks like an auto.


I had 2 of the S1's were auto flower also. What a screwed up mess. The auto S1's smelled like "Diavolo" by "Sweet Seeds". (Spain)
Gu, at least your strains smell a little better. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.

I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


----------



## Bstndutchy (Jul 21, 2018)

Some dynamite diesel from clone ...this one has a nice functional high perfect for daytime errands, work, and fishing has diesel taste not quite as strong as the original ecsd but has potential ....out of 4’seeds had 2 males and 2 females this was the better of the two


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Looks like an auto.


I suppose it could be, though she's been running for a while.
I haven't kept close track of her, after Gu got fucked over on the S1s wasn't gonna mess with them. 
I think I popped em around the 15th of April, that would put her at close to 100 days


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Wow that looks nothing like other mimosas ive seen in flower LOL. Looks like an old school strain.
> Give us a smoke report later rofl.


Will do, not expecting much though.



NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 2 of those S1's close to harvest like yourn', look almost the same as yours. Buds are rock hard. Hardly any smell. Not sure what Mimosa is suppose to smell like.


Be interesting to see if they produce any kinda buzz.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 21, 2018)

I have 2 


Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
> GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.
> 
> I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


I have 1 "Boomtown" female outside. "So far so good". Growing her ass off. We are having great weather here in "Prohibition Land".


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 21, 2018)

Just got my indoor grow op reconstructed folks and been busy-as-hell! With my outdoor guerilla grow this season! I have the best outdoor grow I have had in 17 years of green thumbing and I have a Jelly Pie which is going to easily put out 3 lbs... She already measures 9 foot wide. Planted close to a creek, been tied down several times, she stands about 6 1/2 ft tall... Beautiful plant to be grown in the rugged Appalachia! Thanks @Gu~ for these wonderful genetics.

But like I was saying, my indoor grow was running severely hot and had to basically reduce my 4 lights to 2 and even set on 50% output. I ended up getting a nice min split a little over a month ago and threw these 2 Jelly Pies in there to flower out while the rest we're vegging (will have a whole room full of GPS gear flowering in about a week give or take a couple days). I have ZERO co2 and it is a sealed room and no fresh air flow at all execpt going in and out once a night and they are still fat as hell, full or trichs and oils, and are gonna be heavy yielders for sure! And they are only in 3 gallon grow bags... I will get more photos of the #4 pheno in the morning!

The Jelly Pie #5 is a Stardawg leaner with a little grape pie to the nose.

The Jelly Pie #4 is to me, a Chem D leaner with no grape pie at all so far... Both are amazing looking plants!

*Jelly Pie #5


      *


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 21, 2018)

*Jelly Pie #4
*
This one was taken the same day as the #5 pheno was taken which was a couple days ago...

 
*

These two were taken a week ago, the buds have grown a lot since then. The yellowing on both is due under feeding nitrogen in the beginning and also the Mammoth P over use... I have learned that Mammoth P will make a girl eat every little piece of P that exists in the soil! Have to go easy with it.

 

 *


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is the outdoor Jelly Pie... This is a seed plant. It doesn't look nearly as thick as it does in the daylight, as it does in the dark.. I just had bent it on over and spread it out even more after taking these photos and these were took around 4 days ago. Been having to do a lot of night work due to the helicopter eradication going full swing this year, more so than they have in the last 5 combined... My wife seen this plant and could have swore it wasn't a single plant, but she thought it was a patch... Till she seen the stalk  lol. I will get some daylight photos of her here in the next couple hours and throw up. Gonna give the choppers time to head back home first! Had many close calls this year!


   


The first three pics was taken about 4 days ago. The last photo in the daylight was around 2 weeks ago. I will hopefully have a new updated daylight full bush pic by tonight.

I am estimating about 3lb on this one.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2
Shes losing her fpog leaner nose. The stardawg is starting to take over... but owell. She still smells good. Just way more chemy now...

 
Shes in the middle


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So I placed an order today for cash. Used dawgdays promo didnt use any nuggets. And I just logged back in. And now I have 10 cents worth of nuggets. Ummm please fix that. Same name is my email.


Hi there. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.

After looking at the order and the logs, it shows that all of your Gold Nuggets were in fact auto-applied to your order:

 

Please refer to this post for more information on how to Add/Edit/Remove Gold Nuggets from your order:

*Add/Edit/Remove Gold Nuggets - Greenpoint Seeds** <====== CLICK HERE*

If you would like exact details, please email us at [email protected]

*-Greenpoint Seeds*


----------



## 2easy (Jul 22, 2018)

cali cannon


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 22, 2018)

*LAST DAY OF THE DAWG DAYS SALE
REVERSE AUCTION
8 STRAINS*​*July 22, 2018​*
*Cackleberry
Texas Butter
Sundae Stallion
Cowboy Cookies
Sky Dweller
Snake Oil*​*BONUS SUNDAY STRAINS​*
*Ghost Town*
*Copper Chem*


*(CLICK HERE TO GO THERE)* ​


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 22, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *LAST DAY OF THE DAWG DAYS SALE
> REVERSE AUCTION
> 8 STRAINS
> July 22, 2018*
> ...


GPS should toss a couple bottles of CBD oil in that reverse auction for the CBD customers.


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2018)

2easy said:


> cali cannon
> View attachment 4169127


Looking good. She definitely stacks.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
> GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.
> 
> I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


Evidently the right people didn't grow them out yet. I have 2 girls at the end of bloom that just reek. Plucked a lower for a test and she's an OG through and through -- marshellow funk with a lemon pinesol twist. Not my final evaluation, but she seems pretty special. Looks like a massive yielder too. Taking her to day 70 though it looks like she wouldn't mind going to 77.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jul 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
> GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.
> 
> I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


I have 3 boomtown girls this run,just flipped 2 nights ago..i'll report what i find


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
> GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.
> 
> I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


Im guessin he took the supposed best of two Triangle Kush cuts, one with Lemon Skunk in it, and picked the better one. He did say he thought that was his most potent of three or four I asked him about recently. On sale, too, dammit, lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The scientific factor is trichomes.
> 
> If you saw amber trichs at the first couple weeks of flower then you were seeing them wrong.


Not always. Some strains will show early amber.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 22, 2018)

Anyone who finished Gunslinger have any smoke reports on it or overall opinions?


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> DNA/Reserva Privada dont have good Kosher Kush anymore IMO. I had done a couple runs from seed & then from clone about 9 months back and it wasnt Kosher Kush and threw nanners like clockwork in week 6 every time. Though it was a huge producer, it was Indica Dom and smelled/tasted nothing like it should have. I lost a cut of Kosher Kush from DNA yrs ago. It was hybrid _almost_ Sativa dom and it was amazing. Between the 2, its like they were worlds apart so I can see how there is skepticism regarding "Kosher Kush" now. Whatever DNA used to have, they seem to have lost it with that strain. I'd love to get me meathooks on a cut of the Kosher Kush I had yrs ago.


Yep. They lost all their original cuts about 6 to 8 years ago. Changed their pics on the Tude and all. Nothing like the originals including the OG18


----------



## growslut (Jul 22, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Evidently the right people didn't grow them out yet. I have 2 girls at the end of bloom that just reek. Plucked a lower for a test and she's an OG through and through -- marshellow funk with a lemon pinesol twist. Not my final evaluation, but she seems pretty special. Looks like a massive yielder too. Taking her to day 70 though it looks like she wouldn't mind going to 77.


Out of all the Greenpoint gear I've grown Boomtown is one of my top overall favorites, period. Mine had superb flavor and effect. 

Look forward to your smoke report!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Not always. Some strains will show early amber.


I've let strains go too long waiting for amber trics.
I think people who fade see amber sooner, but that's just an uneducated guess. 
Precise control is more difficult with organic soil because some nutrients take a while to kick in and can last much longer than their synthetic counterparts.
This year I may just cut most of the N and finish with bat guano + langbeinite (sul-po-mag). The guano is good for a burst of P and Ca but doesn't last long.
Sul-po-mag is a flavor enhancer & hardener that really hits the spot at the end.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've let strains go too long waiting for amber trics.
> I think people who fade see amber sooner, but that's just an uneducated guess.
> Precise control is more difficult with organic soil because some nutrients take a while to kick in and can last much longer than their synthetic counterparts.
> This year I may just cut most of the N and finish with bat guano + langbeinite (sul-po-mag). The guano is good for a burst of P and Ca but doesn't last long.
> Sul-po-mag is a flavor enhancer & hardener that really hits the spot at the end.


Some will show amber real early. It looks a little different but it happens. 

It can happen certian types of stress and damage as well.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im guessin he took the supposed best of two Triangle Kush cuts, one with Lemon Skunk in it, and picked the better one. He did say he thought that was his most potent of three or four I asked him about recently. On sale, too, dammit, lol


LVTK is a TK cross, not a cut of TK. 



Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure why Tombstone was needed.
> GPS had a product called 'Boom Town' (LVTK x Stardawg) that didn't get much love and was discontinued.
> 
> I never read anything bad about it, but not much good either...


I imagine there’s more variation between the LVTK and TK crosses than all the pure OG crosses. I’m guessing those aren’t all that noticeably different.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Yep. They lost all their original cuts about 6 to 8 years ago. Changed their pics on the Tude and all. Nothing like the originals including the OG18


I had an og18 mother that I kept for 2 or 3 years about 7 years ago. She was the most lemony fuel funk OG I've ever had. The only thing that surpassed it that I've grown in my 13 years experience was the pure animal. 

By the way this sounds ignorant, but I'm trying to make myself not. So here's the question. What does the different stages of a progeny really mean? I always thought f1 was the first hybrid stage, f2 was where you crossed siblings from that hybridization? Can someone clear this up for me. There is a lot of misleading info on the internet.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> LVTK is a TK cross, not a cut of TK.


Thats what I meant. lol. Been lvtk fems around for a bit, figger there is a good cut of her that might get passed around, just an assumption. And then THE TK cut. Figger the TK cut might be better by itself, or maybe easier crossed with the SD. All just speculation


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Even though the LVTK was gift from Rusty, and hailed as the best cut he's ever grown...

I thought it in poor taste to offer his LVTK fems and LVTK x Stardawg on the website. That's why boomtown was discontinued.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Tombstone (Triangle Kush x Star Dawg) has been around since 2015 but I lost the cut and just recently got it back.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 22, 2018)

@Gu~ do you ever plan to do fems?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 22, 2018)

Yep, I'm going to learn from Riot, we've already talked about it. I want to make sure it's done right.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yep, I'm going to learn from Riot, we've already talked about it. I want to make sure it's done right.


Hurry up lol


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yep, I'm going to learn from Riot, we've already talked about it. I want to make sure it's done right.


any initial ideas for strains?


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Yep. They lost all their original cuts about 6 to 8 years ago. Changed their pics on the Tude and all. Nothing like the originals including the OG18


Ahh, I didnt know this. Makes sense then on why the same strain (just bought years apart) were like 2 completely different strains.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yep, I'm going to learn from Riot, we've already talked about it. I want to make sure it's done right.


Sounds like he knows his shit
when it comes to fems.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Sounds like he knows his shit
> when it comes to fems.


I’ve heard talk of males coming from Riots fems. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/riot-seeds.962683/page-5
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/riot-seeds-the-new-cool-breeder.58723/page-3


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 22, 2018)

I got robbed! Someone snuck in and swiped my Ghost Town right out of my cart as I checked out for 31.57 Shucks! lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve heard talk of males coming from Riots fems.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/riot-seeds.962683/page-5
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/riot-seeds-the-new-cool-breeder.58723/page-3


is the plants bad or his reversal juice?


----------



## klx (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey @Gu~ new bitcoin payment option works good


----------



## tatonka (Jul 22, 2018)

tomahawk #5 
14 days from flip
Smells like eucalyptus and green tea
Mixed with GG4


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is the plants bad or his reversal juice?


Males shouldn’t be coming from fems at all. The only explanation I could come up with would be poor breeding and letting male pollen in.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 22, 2018)

I would be willing to bet that if Gu does do fems that they will be tested internally before release. If not internally tested there will be a free tester drop with grow reports before the paid drop. He's been burnt before but I bet he is smart enough not to bite himself in the arse.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I would be willing to bet that if Gu does do fems that they will be tested internally before release. If not internally tested there will be a free tester drop with grow reports before the paid drop. He's been burnt before but I bet he is smart enough not to bite himself in the arse.


You sure about this? He was burned well before the S1’s for issues with his crosses. He still sells testers and untested crosses. And he’s about to put out a cross with MAC1 that’s notorious for throwing runts and mutants.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You sure about this? He was burned well before the S1’s for issues with his crosses. He still sells testers and untested crosses. And he’s about to put out a cross with MAC1 that’s notorious for throwing runts and mutants.


Yeah I do. He already said that the Mac crosses are going to be sold at the discontinued price because of all of the complaints about Mac. I really don't care if he does test them before he releases them because even if they do turn out as regs I'm sure he'll make it right.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yep, I'm going to learn from Riot, we've already talked about it. I want to make sure it's done right.


I've heard Rusty from CV is pretty much an expert too. Would be a good source to tap.
His reputation is much better than Matt Riot in some circles


----------



## macsnax (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve heard talk of males coming from Riots fems.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/riot-seeds.962683/page-5
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/riot-seeds-the-new-cool-breeder.58723/page-3


Yeah I'm pretty sure if reversals aren't done correctly, some funky things can happen. After looking into matts practices and knowledge for a while now, I think he's got things figured out now days. I haven't bought any of his gear but, I regard him as a very knowledgeable breeder.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 22, 2018)

Why are peeps in the US having so much trouble with fems? I've grown hundreds of fems from 50 different growers and there are some awesome breeders out there, but they are overseas. What's the deal on our side of the pond?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jul 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Stardog must have some big leaves.. My CnC's and Bubblegums both threw some elephant ear 11 blade monsters.. they were literally shading shit out beneath. So far very happy with the GP ladies and the sales and reverse auctions keep them on the top of my recommended list! Keep up the good work..
> 
> Now I gotta pray they can process my visa this time.. I need that purple badlands in my life!


I concur. My Hickok Haze gal throw one leaf with 15 blades on it. Sorry for the repost of the picture.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure if reversals aren't done correctly, some funky things can happen. After looking into matts practices and knowledge for a while now, I think he's got things figured out now days. I haven't bought any of his gear but, I regard him as a very knowledgeable breeder.


Males? Where’s that Y chromosome coming from? The most recent example of males in Riots fems came from just a few months ago.


Hotwired said:


> Why are peeps in the US having so much trouble with fems? I've grown hundreds of fems from 50 different growers and there are some awesome breeders out there, but they are overseas. What's the deal on our side of the pond?


Riot is on the other side of the pond. CSI Humboldt is on our side. For my money, he’s the best around. Plus he has the actual genetics, which is often not true for European breeders.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 22, 2018)

Don't like purples. I have had good luck with CV's gear also. Got Mosca's gear stashed. Used female seeds in the old days, had decent luch with them 10yrs ago or so. Know someone that has good luck with Delicious, or likes what they've gotten. I spotted some from World of Seeds. Between all the new fem and auto sellers, looks like they are trying to fill a niche.

Do agree bout his skills. Not too many around like Nspecta, Crazy Composer, etc. JMHO


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve heard talk of males coming from Riots fems.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/riot-seeds.962683/page-5
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/riot-seeds-the-new-cool-breeder.58723/page-3


Who is riot? Fem's are easy as fuck @Gu~ You don't need anybody but your self and your intuition. You are not a person lacking in intellect. Stabilizing some is not easy, but that is all selection. Testing fem seeds to make sure they are stable is about as hard as it gets. If you want I will make them for you, but you would have to provide cuts in person and I don't see why you would want to when you could be perfectly self sufficient..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I had an og18 mother that I kept for 2 or 3 years about 7 years ago. She was the most lemony fuel funk OG I've ever had. The only thing that surpassed it that I've grown in my 13 years experience was the pure animal.
> 
> By the way this sounds ignorant, but I'm trying to make myself not. So here's the question. What does the different stages of a progeny really mean? I always thought f1 was the first hybrid stage, f2 was where you crossed siblings from that hybridization? Can someone clear this up for me. There is a lot of misleading info on the internet.


F1 means Filial First generation. Filial in this case indicates the offspring from a given group have the same pair of parents (But not necessarily from the same pairing, dig? Less applicable to plants than animals, but that’s the difference between filial and sibling). F1 x F1 = F2 and so on. It is not considered hybridization. Hybrids are a cross between different species (some would argue subspecies) which all of our cannabis plants are. There’s almost no pure C. sativa or C. indica on the market, and the cynical side of me would guess half of them are probably carrying some fucking C. ruderalis genes by now. The word hybrid is bordering on meaningless in this hobby, all of the plants in the game are hybrids, nearly.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Males shouldn’t be coming from fems at all. The only explanation I could come up with would be poor breeding and letting male pollen in.


It happens. Pretty rare but it doe happen.

No fem breeder claims 100% fem.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

klx said:


> Hey @Gu~ new bitcoin payment option works good


Oh heck yes, I am stoked on that.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It happens. Pretty rare but it doe happen.
> 
> No fem breeder claims 100% fem.


Caleb at CSI says in his potcast that he has never gotten a male from any of the thousands of his own fem seeds he has grown.
Zero.
He believes the phenomenon of males in fem seeds is stray pollen.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It happens. Pretty rare but it doe happen.
> 
> No fem breeder claims 100% fem.


It's like 1 out of 100.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's like 1 out of 100.


If that. More like .001 in 100, unless there’s some plutonium decaying nearby... The stray pollen theory tracks pretty easily to me.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

I slipped and bought a pack of Cackleberry today. Hope it has the cherries.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 22, 2018)

I plan on making some colloidal silver and try reversing a female for some chucking. Seems like a straight forward process. Spray plant, collect pollen, use pollen, grow seeds, check offspring if cool then continue to use pollen.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 22, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> Hi there. I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused you.
> 
> After looking at the order and the logs, it shows that all of your Gold Nuggets were in fact auto-applied to your order:
> 
> ...


I clicked it off. It doesn't show on my receipt that I used nuggets. I unchecked it. I dont need instructions on how to turn it off. But that's some shit tho. I didnt wanna use the nuggets. Plus cash is king plus dawgdays. But whatever. That's fine. But can you make it not auto apply nuggets. Kinda dumb to do that. I mean if I wanna use them I'll add them. Dont assume I wanna use emm if possible. Bc you know what assuming does. Lol
Makes you and I look like an ass. Lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2018)

Riot Seeds or work? No thanks .


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 22, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> It happens. Pretty rare but it doe happen.
> 
> No fem breeder claims 100% fem.


Lysol spray kills 99.999% of germs.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I plan on making some colloidal silver and try reversing a female for some chucking. Seems like a straight forward process. Spray plant, collect pollen, use pollen, grow seeds, check offspring if cool then continue to use pollen.


You can buy a bottle of super strong mix on Amazon for 9 bucks. For two bottles. Each bottle makes 20 gallons of spray jus mix it with tap water. And spray away. That's what I use. Works like a charm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I slipped and bought a pack of Cackleberry today. Hope it has the cherries.


Where is it in the queue?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 22, 2018)

needsomebeans said:


> I concur. My Hickok Haze gal throw one leaf with 15 blades on it. Sorry for the repost of the picture.View attachment 4169567


Hickok Haze


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where is it in the queue?


I never really know until I get a wild hair and pop some. Currently looking like early 2019.

Does it have a pretty good reputation overall? I have no idea...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I never really know until I get a wild hair and pop some. Currently looking like early 2019.
> 
> Does it have a pretty good reputation overall? I have no idea...


I think it's hit or miss as far as phenos go. Several people say they got lime terps. 
I've got a pack but have no idea when I'll get to it. 
Maybe I'll stop doing full packs and just do a few seeds from strains that have similar characteristics.


----------



## THT (Jul 22, 2018)

Just harvested my Jupiter and beyond from cult classics which I picked up from greenpoint. She smells like a sweet candy trashcan.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 22, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 frosting up.  

Not GPS but bought through them. Such a beautiful specimen of LVTK. She is hardcore indi dom. Shes on track for an 18" wide fan. Absolutely huge fans. Hoping she smokes good. I'd love to have her hit all the boxes and have mother of her. Bc as of right now shes showcasing like a mofo....

  

#FLAVORTOWN veg tent. 

Several different strains... 
GPS
Cookies n Chem
Blizzard Bush
Jelly Pie (clone)
O.B.S. (clone)

Aficionados
Magnum Opus

Eternal Cultivars 
Double Down

Means Seeds (Instagram buddy)
Headband x Ghost Train Haze
Fire OG x Ghost Train Haze 

Dying Breed Blue Zkittlez x Aficionado White Cherry Truffle 

@thenotsoesoteric 
Tang Pow x Goji OG
Tang Pow 1

Mass Medicals Strains
Star Pupil x Goji OG
Star Pupil x Blue Magoo

Mr.mgenetics
Jamaican Pineapple Glue
GG4 x Sour Tangie

Ghost Genetics
Buus Breath

Kendogsmoke seeds KDS
Dr. Grape x Grape D

Easty Treats (eastcoastmo)
Blueberry Sunset

Taylor Made Genetics
Chemtrail Cookies

I'm sure I'm missing some.... lol who doesnt like variety....


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

Is the dawgdays sale over. I just tried to use it again for an order. And it says it has expired. The banner says theres stil an hour? @greenpointseeds


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I clicked it off. It doesn't show on my receipt that I used nuggets. I unchecked it. I dont need instructions on how to turn it off. But that's some shit tho. I didnt wanna use the nuggets. Plus cash is king plus dawgdays. But whatever. That's fine. But can you make it not auto apply nuggets. Kinda dumb to do that. I mean if I wanna use them I'll add them. Dont assume I wanna use emm if possible. Bc you know what assuming does. Lol
> Makes you and I look like an ass. Lol.


The way the GN system is set up is not up to me. I know it has been changed in the past. Please shoot us an email so I can have a record of this and refund your GN spent. I am sorry this happened.

I assume nothing at all.

All I can do is tell you what I see in the back.

Please email [email protected]


----------



## THT (Jul 23, 2018)

@Chunky Stool, I have one Cackleberry female that's almost flowering, I'll be sharing pics and experience here as it goes.
I've also used a cackleberry male in a few crosses, I will say I have been impressed so far with the ways cackle has influenced the moms.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is the dawgdays sale over. I just tried to use it again for an order. And it says it has expired. The banner says theres stil an hour? @greenpointseeds


It was over at 11:50PM (Mountain Time). 

I have orders I can see that include the coupon use up to 11:49PM (Mountain Time).

I am sorry for the inconvenience. I am going to look into why the notification countdown was still showing.

Please email us for further info.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 23, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> The way the GN system is set up is not up to me. I know it has been changed in the past. Please shoot us an email so I can have a record of this and refund your GN spent. I am sorry this happened.
> 
> I assume nothing at all.
> 
> ...


*UPDATE: GN Refunded*


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

Man, people look to be killing the LVTK lately. For a while there weren’t many grows of it, and the reviews were pretty meh, but it’s looking like there’s some killer phenos to be found in it.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 23, 2018)

*Reverse Auctions*
July 23rd

*Tomahawk - Dreamcatcher - Doc Holiday*​


----------



## 2easy (Jul 23, 2018)

i would like to have all of my gold nuggets from all my orders refunded so i can reuse them please.
i will go ahead and email you my details lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Riot Seeds or work? No thanks .


Yeah I seen a few posts of riot seeds on ig of entire packs not popping being white and immature and males and or herms in his fem beans. Dont know what strains they were or why/how or the cause. It's on ig @seedbankreview And his stuff is kinda pricey for the reviews. And I really haven't seen alot of his stuff grown out. I do have pack of his strawberry switch blade he sent gifted me tho. So I may get around to popping them.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

THT said:


> Just harvested my Jupiter and beyond from cult classics which I picked up from greenpoint. She smells like a sweet candy trashcan.
> View attachment 4169660 View attachment 4169661



Is that a nanner? Or something else. Absolutely beautiful cola tho either way. Very nice. Jus didnt know if it was. Check for a stray bean(s) if so. Atleast itll b fem is so. Lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> i would like to have all of my gold nuggets from all my orders refunded so i can reuse them please.
> i will go ahead and email you my details lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is that a nanner? Or something else. Absolutely beautiful cola tho either way. Very nice. Jus didnt know if it was. Check for a stray bean(s) if so. Atleast itll b fem is so. Lol.
> View attachment 4169706


Hard to see but it is the color of a nanner.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I seen a few posts of riot seeds on ig of entire packs not popping being white and immature and males and or herms in his fem beans. Dont know what strains they were or why/how or the cause. It's on ig @seedbankreview And his stuff is kinda pricey for the reviews. And I really haven't seen alot of his stuff grown out. I do have pack of his strawberry switch blade he sent gifted me tho. So I may get around to popping them.


If Greenpoint is teaming up with him, I’ll never buy another pack again, pretty simple.

@Gu~ you need to do better research and look into the people you want to team up with. Riot seeds ?, how about offering crop king too? I know a guy down the street he might be able to help. 
Your last calab didn’t go so well, don’t let history repeat itself. 


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/matt-riot-of-riot-seeds-is-a-total-douche-bag.30371/

This is the 1st up on a search .


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 23, 2018)

He's been breeding fems longer than anyone I know.

He taught CVS and Karma how to make fems.

His customer service leaves a lot to be desired I agree.

But, his knowledge on fems is most tenable.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> He's been breeding fems longer than anyone I know.
> 
> He taught CVS and Karma how to make fems.
> 
> ...


I’ll keep posting my pics & reviews and I pop what I have , but Riot is a deal breaker for me.

Just because Hitler has thrown a couple BBQs doesn’t mean his who I’d look to for advice on my steak.


----------



## Werp (Jul 23, 2018)

I read Matt Riots disclaimer on his website I gotta say ....even though I can understand where Matt Riot is coming from (about people getting free seeds/ complaints etc.)- He comes off as totally arrogant. You get the feeling like he's doing you a favor and you should just be glad that riot seeds exists.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

how well does his juice work? I see where some of the cheap optic foliar, cheap colloidal silver, which by the way , what ppm do you want? Cheaper tiresomethinorother? Just curious, lil off topic, thanks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Man, people look to be killing the LVTK lately. For a while there weren’t many grows of it, and the reviews were pretty meh, but it’s looking like there’s some killer phenos to be found in it.


It's why you have to be cautious taking people's word for it. Unless I see 9+ bad reviews I don't really give it much merit since 9 out of 10 can't grow well most of the time. It's like the 2 guys not long ago trashing it in his thread and they were basing their opinions off 1 fuckin seed clearly having no comprehension of how massive even self seeds gene pool is and on top of that couldn't even germ right at the end of the day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

THT said:


> Just harvested my Jupiter and beyond from cult classics which I picked up from greenpoint. She smells like a sweet candy trashcan.
> View attachment 4169660 View attachment 4169661


Very nice! 
How long did you run them? 
I've got a couple of J&B outdoors in half gallon pots and might go ahead and flip them now so they'll finish by October.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's why you have to be cautious taking people's word for it. Unless I see 9+ bad reviews I don't really give it much merit since 9 out of 10 can't grow well most of the time. It's like the 2 guys not long ago trashing it in his thread and they were basing their opinions off 1 fuckin seed clearly having no comprehension of how massive even self seeds gene pool is and on top of that couldn't even germ right at the end of the day.


I love reviews that say they can't wait to try their new beans -- 5 stars!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Man, people look to be killing the LVTK lately. For a while there weren’t many grows of it, and the reviews were pretty meh, but it’s looking like there’s some killer phenos to be found in it.


i have a couple going right now. i have high hopes after what i have seen and heard from some trusted sources who i know can grow.

they're being potted up from solos to 3 gallon smarties in the next couple days. OG and MK Ultra cuts already potted up. gotta get to training those girls in the next few days as well.

boring veg pics soon!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how well does his juice work? I see where some of the cheap optic foliar, cheap colloidal silver, which by the way , what ppm do you want? Cheaper tiresomethinorother? Just curious, lil off topic, thanks.


This is what i use. I dilute it down. To 10ml to 4 cups of water. I've used 20 times. It has reversed every time. For both bottles I paid 9 bucks shipped to my door from Amazon. Your solution needs to be atleast 50ppm that you spray on the plant. For it to work. I believe its 50. Dont quote that 100% after I make my mixture it measures at 160ppm

I like to think it works 60% of the time all the time. Lmfao.


----------



## THT (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Is that a nanner? Or something else. Absolutely beautiful cola tho either way. Very nice. Jus didnt know if it was. Check for a stray bean(s) if so. Atleast itll b fem is so. Lol.
> View attachment 4169706


Hey Thanks Whyte, it probably is..., either that or an area where I removed a bit of budrot that was starting. She did throw a couple nanners towards the end, but some of that is likely my fault for stressing her and interrupting her light cycles.


----------



## THT (Jul 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Very nice!
> How long did you run them?
> I've got a couple of J&B outdoors in half gallon pots and might go ahead and flip them now so they'll finish by October.


Sprouted on 4/20 And 12/12 from seed


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Caleb at CSI says in his potcast that he has never gotten a male from any of the thousands of his own fem seeds he has grown.
> Zero.
> He believes the phenomenon of males in fem seeds is stray pollen.


I don't care what he says on his pod cast. It happens and several people have documented it here. 

I've seen it happen personally and I know for a fact it wasn't stray male pollen.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I plan on making some colloidal silver and try reversing a female for some chucking. Seems like a straight forward process. Spray plant, collect pollen, use pollen, grow seeds, check offspring if cool then continue to use pollen.


It is straight forward. A bit of advice. I make my fem seeds.

Start spraying a couple days before you flip to flower. Spray daily into the flip until the stretch starts.

If you wait until bud formation it doesn't work as well.

I've done branches and whole plants. Whole plants work better than branches. 

Other than that it's straight forward. 



HydroRed said:


> Lysol spray kills 99.999% of germs.


I thouroughly clean my grow area between grows with bleach water. 

I also use hepa filters for the intake that filter pollen as well. 

I wash up and wear clean clothes when I mess with my grow. That keeps pollen as well as mites out. Since I grow vegetables and other stuff outdoor I don't want pest coming in with me.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can buy a bottle of super strong mix on Amazon for 9 bucks. For two bottles. Each bottle makes 20 gallons of spray jus mix it with tap water. And spray away. That's what I use. Works like a charm.


Yes but with an old cell charger and a $5 piece of Jewelers silver wire you can make as much as you will ever need.

Just so you know cs isn't very stable. It degrades over time. Keeping it out of light helps but I would worry the stuff would go bad before I could use it all.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how well does his juice work? I see where some of the cheap optic foliar, cheap colloidal silver, which by the way , what ppm do you want? Cheaper tiresomethinorother? Just curious, lil off topic, thanks.


You can't test the ppms of cs without expensive equipment. 

Handheld meters won't accurately give ppms. Look for an amber color. 

You can also use a laser pointer and shine through the cs mixture. You will see the silver particles.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> He's been breeding fems longer than anyone I know.
> 
> He taught CVS and Karma how to make fems.
> 
> ...


That may be true but read up on him. Stealing peoples pics and using them without permission. Not only that but the pics he used are of a strian that was used in a cross. No way to know if the offspring will look like that. 

I've heard various bad things about him.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is what i use. I dilute it down. To 10ml to 4 cups of water. I've used 20 times. It has reversed every time. For both bottles I paid 9 bucks shipped to my door from Amazon. Your solution needs to be atleast 50ppm that you spray on the plant. For it to work. I believe its 50. Dont quote that 100% after I make my mixture it measures at 160ppm
> 
> I like to think it works 60% of the time all the time. Lmfao.
> 
> View attachment 4169812


1/3 of the bottle to a quart of water, correct? May have to try it, its much cheaper than the others besides optic one. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

Well whitebb how do your fems come out? Perfect every time? Are you trying to "up" yourself so Gu hires you as his fem guy? Or are you trying to warn Gu about Riot and not to go with him? 

I use fems 90% of the time and I want a stable breeder that's here in the USA. If this guy sucks, as some say he does, then PM Gu the details and keep the thread pretty. 

Whatcha say?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Well whitebb how do your fems come out? Perfect every time? Are you trying to "up" yourself so Gu hires you as his fem guy? Or are you trying to warn Gu about Riot and not to go with him?
> 
> I use fems 90% of the time and I want a stable breeder that's here in the USA. If this guy sucks, as some say he does, then PM Gu the details and keep the thread pretty.
> 
> Whatcha say?


Keeping threads pretty? If there’s something people should be aware of, then it should be out where everyone can see. To put it nicely, general opinion of Riot isn’t very high, and it’s not just due to his personality. There are plenty of people I’d go to for breeding advice before Riot.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

Jay, you really never have something nice to say, most of the time. Other than that we love you jay


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Well whitebb how do your fems come out? Perfect every time? Are you trying to "up" yourself so Gu hires you as his fem guy? Or are you trying to warn Gu about Riot and not to go with him?
> 
> I use fems 90% of the time and I want a stable breeder that's here in the USA. If this guy sucks, as some say he does, then PM Gu the details and keep the thread pretty.
> 
> Whatcha say?


My fems turn out great. It's not rocket science.

I have no desire to work with anyone. 

There are threads on here and other sites about riot.

Dude went around begging for cuts under the guise he would be growing medicine for people for free. 

He then took those cuts and started selling cuts and making seed to sell.

That's messed up. 

That's what this thread is about. Greenpoint. Now greenpoint already screwed up once and now considering bringing in another shady person.

I think it deserves to be right here in the open. 

You can support that kind of shit but I won't.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can support that kind of shit but I won't.


I've shown support for the thread. Nothing or no one else. Please continue what you were doing. Sorry for making a suggestion


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how well does his juice work? I see where some of the cheap optic foliar, cheap colloidal silver, which by the way , what ppm do you want? Cheaper tiresomethinorother? Just curious, lil off topic, thanks.


What you have, is every "Tom, Dick, and Harry" are trying to create fem seeds and are flooding the market with screwed up genetics. My advise, place more attention on older, personal strains that you know haven't been screwed with. GPS is the 1st seed company I have bought from in the last 5 or 6 years. Been working with my own. Kinda been a "recluse" and not let go of these strains unless it was by accident. I defintely do not want to mix any questionable seeds into these. I have worked long and hard for what I have and am proud of my accomplishments. So I am on the hunt for my next creation. Maybe GPS is the "gene carrier", we'll see. lol


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I've shown support for the thread. Nothing or no one else. Please continue what you were doing. Sorry for making a suggestion


It's cool man. I mean when this thread got shut down I was advocating for it to be put back up.

I just think it's important for info like that to available. 

I like greenoint and will order again. Probably won't order anything that riot may have his hands in.

I said what I had to say and I'll leave it at that. People are free to search further into it if they want.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes but with an old cell charger and a $5 piece of Jewelers silver wire you can make as much as you will ever need.
> 
> Just so you know cs isn't very stable. It degrades over time. Keeping it out of light helps but I would worry the stuff would go bad before I could use it all.


Try storing the unused in "Amber" colored bottles. Keeps the UV rays out I think. Don't quote me on this. Seems I read it somewhere.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Try storing the unused in "Amber" colored bottles. Keeps the UV rays out I think. Don't quote me on this. Seems I read it somewhere.


I store it in painted quart jars in a sock drawer. 

The spray bottle I use is also blacked out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> My fems turn out great. It's not rocket science.
> 
> I have no desire to work with anyone.


Truth, lol. One of the easiest ways to breed period and it has been around forever in agriculture. So fuckin easy compared to normal breeding and have no idea the reasoning for comments made before about it being the "hardest" and taking the "most skill". If mixing a 2 part solution or just buying a premixed and spraying the donor plant is hard someone is in the wrong business. Testing progeny and stabilizing if needed is the hardest thing and what line of breeding do/should you not have to do that in anyways?

Working with someone = being nice or doing a favor. 0 point in working for anyone on anything and certainly not at all in ones own financial favor. Nothing in this business you can't do all your self. Other people are generally either a liability, waste of time, or both.



whitebb2727 said:


> I don't care what he says on his pod cast. It happens and several people have documented it here.
> 
> I've seen it happen personally and I know for a fact it wasn't stray male pollen.


And I already provided the science for it in this thread quite a few pages back. it is fact it does happen and has been documented by most everyone in the industry running real numbers. Very odd CSI has not found this nor not know the real science to it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Truth, lol. One of the easiest ways to breed period and it has been around forever in agriculture. So fuckin easy compared to normal breeding and have no idea the reasoning for comments made before about it being the "hardest" and taking the "most skill". If mixing a 2 part solution or just buying a premixed and spraying the donor plant is hard someone is in the wrong business. Testing progeny and stabilizing if needed is the hardest thing and what line of breeding do/should you not have to do that in anyways?
> 
> Working with someone = being nice or doing a favor. 0 point in working for anyone on anything and certainly not at all in ones own financial favor. Nothing in this business you can't do all your self. Other people are generally either a liability, waste of time, or both.
> 
> ...


Hey, maybe you know, what is the ratio of males in that case? 1:100, 1:1000, 1;10,000? Very interested in those edge cases.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is what i use. I dilute it down. To 10ml to 4 cups of water. I've used 20 times. It has reversed every time. For both bottles I paid 9 bucks shipped to my door from Amazon. Your solution needs to be atleast 50ppm that you spray on the plant. For it to work. I believe its 50. Dont quote that 100% after I make my mixture it measures at 160ppm
> 
> I like to think it works 60% of the time all the time. Lmfao.
> 
> View attachment 4169812


its went up to lil over 12 bucks for 2 oz. 17 for 500ppm. Reduce your recipe to 5ml hmmmmmm.......a teaspoon to a qt of water. Hmmmmmm......


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 23, 2018)

Can someone please explain to me how a fem seed can make a true Male?? To me it seems physically impossible. A female that has been reversed has only X chromosomes to pass down to it's offspring. You need a Y sex chromosome to produce a Male. The only way I see this happening is if it's a hermaphrodite. A female that makes male flowers. There is also the possibility that cannabis plants can have a extra chromosome "xxy" like humans can with Jacob's syndrome, but no one has proved that this occurs in cannabis plants.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

Picked up "Doc Holiday" and "Tomahawk" for 50 bucks today. Cheaper than yesterday. lol


----------



## 2easy (Jul 23, 2018)

i think your all over reacting a bit. @Gu~ simply said he was getting some advice from riot on making stable fems. he didnt say riot was making them or he was partnering with riot. its not going to change the way Gu operates hes just talking to the guy.

personally though i wont buy fems, always grown regs and i like them. hope doing fems doesnt take time and space away from the regs. i hope Gu hasnt given up on finding some new males and making some different reg crosses


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> And I already provided the science for it in this thread quite a few pages back. it is fact it does happen and has been documented by most everyone in the industry running real numbers. Very odd CSI has not found this nor not know the real science to it.


What real science are you referring to? I just went through your recent posts in this thread and can’t find what you’re referring to.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a fem seed can make a true Male?? To me it seems physically impossible. A female that has been reversed has only X chromosomes to pass down to it's offspring. You need a Y sex chromosome to produce a Male. The only way I see this happening is if it's a hermaphrodite. A female that makes male flowers. There is also the possibility that cannabis plants can have a extra chromosome "xxy" like humans can with Jacob's syndrome, but no one has proved that this occurs in cannabis plants.


Its a survival mechanism I reckon. Not sure why it happens. It does. Though. 

Even with the most stable strain cannabis can throw pollen to pass it's genetics on. 

I'll have to dig to find the science behind it. 

I do know that no fem breeder, that's respected anyways, will claim 100% female offspring. Usually they claim 99 or 99.9%.

Life will find a way. 

The one to ask if I remember right is @Dr. Who .



Michael Huntherz said:


> Hey, maybe you know, what is the ratio of males in that case? 1:100, 1:1000, 1;10,000? Very interested in those edge cases.


Everywhere I've read it states like one in a thousand. 

That doesn't mean that it is for every thousand. You may run several thousand and not see one.

Then again you may run a few hundred and see a few of them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a fem seed can make a true Male?? To me it seems physically impossible. A female that has been reversed has only X chromosomes to pass down to it's offspring. You need a Y sex chromosome to produce a Male. The only way I see this happening is if it's a hermaphrodite. A female that makes male flowers. There is also the possibility that cannabis plants can have a extra chromosome "xxy" like humans can with Jacob's syndrome, but no one has proved that this occurs in cannabis plants.


I’m with you on this. 

When it comes to male appearing plants from fem seeds, I believe there are two realistic options, with a possible third that is so rare as to not be worth considering. 

The first - male pollen contamination. I truly believe people underestimate how simple it is for pollen contamination to occur. We’re talking about billions of pollen cells that have evolved to be spread over huge areas through wind alone. Even the most stringent and clean growers could have pollen contamination occur if they’ve had male pollen around anytime recently. And if you live in someplace like Mendocino county, forget about it. Cannabis pollen is all over the place. 

2 - severe herms. A female that produces nearly all male flowers. This happened with Nspecta from CSI. He had what appeared to be a male. It threw only male flowers during early flowering. He kept it flowering for a long while, and then it suddenly started producing female flowers. It was just an extreme herm. Most would’ve killed it as soon as they saw male flowers, but being that he’s Nspecta, he kept it around out of curiousity and discovered it wasn’t actually a male. 

The final option, chromosomal abnormalities. Plants do tend to survive chromosomal abnormalities better than animals, but it’s still an exceedingly rare circumstance. If people are finding multiple “males” then this certainly isn’t the cause. You’d also likely see other mutant traits along with intersex characteristics.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a fem seed can make a true Male?? To me it seems physically impossible. A female that has been reversed has only X chromosomes to pass down to it's offspring. You need a Y sex chromosome to produce a Male. The only way I see this happening is if it's a hermaphrodite. A female that makes male flowers. There is also the possibility that cannabis plants can have a extra chromosome "xxy" like humans can with Jacob's syndrome, but no one has proved that this occurs in cannabis plants.


You can use the same argument that you shouldn't see any hermaphrodites either because there is no y chromosome. 


People still claim that fem seed are more prone to herm and that's not true. 

It happens though.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a survival mechanism I reckon. Not sure why it happens. It does. Though.
> 
> Even with the most stable strain cannabis can throw pollen to pass it's genetics on.
> 
> ...


Herm traits in cannabis is the survival mechanism. It happens in some reptile species too. If it doesn’t come into contact with a male, it will reproduce through parthenogenesis and still produce offspring. 

But, the offspring are always female.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Herm traits in cannabis is the survival mechanism. It happens in some reptile species too. If it doesn’t come into contact with a male, it will reproduce through parthenogenesis and still produce offspring.
> 
> But, the offspring are always female.


And?

The reverse can be true. 

I'm telling you there are males in fem seed.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Herm traits in cannabis is the survival mechanism. It happens in some reptile species too. If it doesn’t come into contact with a male, it will reproduce through parthenogenesis and still produce offspring.
> 
> But, the offspring are always female.


Tegu lizards, many marine clownfish species and other spp. scattered across the plant and animal kingdoms will engage in gender switching, hermaphroditism, or parthenogenesis, and/or a mix of any or none of the above, typically as survival mechanisms, as I understand it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> And?
> 
> The reverse can be true.
> 
> I'm telling you there are males in fem seed.


No it can’t. The defining characteristic of a male is absent in female pollen. Pollen contamination or extreme intersex characteristics. There’s zero scientific basis to support males in fem seeds. 

When breeders say 99% females, they’re just trying to cover their ass.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/234150447_Sex_Change_in_Plants_and_Animals


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No it can’t. The defining characteristic of a male is absent in female pollen. Pollen contamination or extreme intersex characteristics. There’s zero scientific basis to support males in fem seeds.
> 
> When breeders say 99% females, they’re just trying to cover their ass.


Whatever man. Telling you I've seen it with my own eyes. 

Plenty of people have had it happen and I don't buy into the stray make pollen.

We will just have to disagree. 


Not much can be found on it. You can search if you want but I can't find anything saying 100% female. 


Just do a search on it. You can't garuntee all female.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> You can use the same argument that you shouldn't see any hermaphrodites either because there is no y chromosome.
> 
> 
> People still claim that fem seed are more prone to herm and that's not true.
> ...


Isn't it because the "hermi" trait is in the DNA of the parents? That is why I was explaining about using "older" less worked strains that aren't carrying those traits. Years ago, plants hermed because of stress, but now that the "Fem" craze has hit. People are chemically inducing the herm, in turn could poison the DNA chain and create deformed offspring 2 or 3 gens down the line. People being unaware are just spreading the traits.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Whatever man. Telling you I've seen it with my own eyes.
> 
> Plenty of people have had it happen and I don't buy into the stray make pollen.
> 
> ...


Ok, so tell me this. If you take pollen from this “male” plant and pollinate a female plant, what are the offspring?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m with you on this.
> 
> When it comes to male appearing plants from fem seeds, I believe there are two realistic options, with a possible third that is so rare as to not be worth considering.
> 
> ...


I had a plant that was 100% male from reg beans. Crossed it to 3 different mothers. I have grown 20 plants from those crosses now and have gotten 100% females. Mother nature is weird


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> I had a plant that was 100% male from reg beans. Crossed it to 3 different mothers. I have grown 20 plants from those crosses now and have gotten 100% females. Mother nature is weird


I've read that some males can be genetically predisposed to produce females or vice versa. Same thing with animals and humans. I'd hold on to that Male if I were you


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> I had a plant that was 100% male from reg beans. Crossed it to 3 different mothers. I have grown 20 plants from those crosses now and have gotten 100% females. Mother nature is weird


Sounds like an extreme herm female which appeared male. I wouldn’t be surprised if running a cut of that same “male” would start throwing female flowers.

Since plant sex is so labile, a plant that appears phenotypically male could be genetically female. “He” would still produce all female offspring, which would mean it’s not a male in my opinion.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've read that some males can be genetically predisposed to produce females or vice versa. Same thing with animals and humans. I'd hold on to that Male if I were you


But what happens to the offspring 2 or 3 gens down? Personally, I don't want femanise seeds. Only if I were using them for commercial production. Other than that, I want to see variety in the seeds. It would really suck to only have one type of trait in a strain. That's boring. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

If you take plant A that is female that say has hermi traits. Butonly is expressed on the seed plant. Bc sometime a seed plant herms and the clone doesn't. I have a cookies strain that does that. Every bean I've popped hermies in flower. But if you take a clone from the seeded mom plant and flower it. It will flower and finish without a hermie. It's weird. But it still carries that trait. Now if you take c.s. and spray it. Reverse it to male. Use that feminized pollen. On another plant. Say plant B. Another female. Make fem seeds. Those fem seed offspring will produce male plants. I've done it. Not on purpose. But I made a cross. Of fem seeds. Popped 10 beans. Got two males and 8 females.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> But what happens to the offspring 2 or 3 gens down? Personally, I don't want femanise seeds. Only if I were using them for commercial production. Other than that, I want to see variety in the seeds. It would really suck to only have one type of trait in a strain. That's boring. lol


I totally agree, I was just talking about as far as someone who wants to just flower plants out for product over and over. This kind of Male may be useful for producing seeds for that. On the other hand I think jayblaze is correct too. If 2easy grows 100 seeds from the same female and this Male and gets no Male offspring at all then he might be a he/she


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> But what happens to the offspring 2 or 3 gens down? Personally, I don't want femanise seeds. Only if I were using them for commercial production. Other than that, I want to see variety in the seeds. It would really suck to only have one type of trait in a strain. That's boring. lol


not if you have limited resources, as in space, lighting, etc. If I could grow what was called Chem D cut, not sure now if its a diff name, I'd grow it every day all day. A person can maximize your time especially knowing a gal is coming instead of wasting dirt and juice feeding males. Not to say breeding the ole fashioned way is wrong, I still buy beans, lol. But as a med user, Id as soon pop and grow fems. Having said that, they used to claim once you had that offspring, that hermie trait would be brought out closer than it was, but I read thru here and it claims no harm to the plant nor does it do that to do the fem trick? Smoke only? Breeding? They are taking autos into f4 and f5 I read anyhow, and gettin it better? Just curious, sorry if stupid questions


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is what i use. I dilute it down. To 10ml to 4 cups of water. I've used 20 times. It has reversed every time. For both bottles I paid 9 bucks shipped to my door from Amazon. Your solution needs to be atleast 50ppm that you spray on the plant. For it to work. I believe its 50. Dont quote that 100% after I make my mixture it measures at 160ppm
> 
> I like to think it works 60% of the time all the time. Lmfao.
> 
> View attachment 4169812


I know a dude who makes beans this way and he doesn't use 50ppm I'm sure it's more like 30ppm but I'll ask him and reply to this


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It would really suck to only have one type of trait in a strain. That's boring. lol


Having one "type" is not true. I've been using fem seeds forever and I never grow just 1 or 2. I grow a whole lot at once. Minimum 10 but most of the time over 20. I am about to take clones from 20 LVTK. So far they show 3 specific types during veg. In 2 weeks I will put them in flower and I should see at least 3 to 5 specific "types" of flower by the time they are done. I will then keep the best ones and grow out the rest.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> i think your all over reacting a bit. @Gu~ simply said he was getting some advice from riot on making stable fems. he didnt say riot was making them or he was partnering with riot. its not going to change the way Gu operates hes just talking to the guy.
> 
> personally though i wont buy fems, always grown regs and i like them. hope doing fems doesnt take time and space away from the regs. i hope Gu hasnt given up on finding some new males and making some different reg crosses


There's a market for ppl who want fems simple as that just like there's a market for regs 
Ppl who don't keep up with current market variations sometimes get left behind.
I'm sure Gu will be fine wether he expands into fems or not


----------



## HydroRed (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I do know that no fem breeder, that's respected anyways, will claim 100% female offspring. Usually they claim 99 or 99.9%.


This understanding was what prompted my Lysol comment. 
Nobody respectable can guarantee 100% anything. I back this statement up with a 99.999% guarantee. 
I hope you didnt think I was blasting ya my friend.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I totally agree, I was just talking about as far as someone who wants to just flower plants out for product over and over. This kind of Male may be useful for producing seeds for that. On the other hand I think jayblaze is correct too. If 2easy grows 100 seeds from the same female and this Male and gets no Male offspring at all then he might be a he/she


The owner of this plant could charge top dollar for "stud fees". lol


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 23, 2018)

Kinda figured I was done with seeds for a bit...then along came DreamCatcher. 
$28 and some change to my door, how could I pass that up.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Having one "type" is not true. I've been using fem seeds forever and I never grow just 1 or 2. I grow a whole lot at once. Minimum 10 but most of the time over 20. I am about to take clones from 20 LVTK. So far they have show 3 specific types during veg. In 2 weeks I will put them in flower and I should see at least 3 to 5 specific "types" of flower by the time they are done. I will then keep the best ones and grow out the rest.


We have 2 different styles of growing.
I am after variety by ancestral "diversity" in strains from both parents.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I know a dude who makes beans this way and he doesn't use 50ppm I'm sure it's more like 30ppm but I'll ask him and reply to this





ruby fruit said:


> I know a dude who makes beans this way and he doesn't use 50ppm I'm sure it's more like 30ppm but I'll ask him and reply to this


It doesnt matter if its 30 or 50 no one is gonna buy a meter to check the c.s. ppm. A regular ppm meter doesnt read silver particles. I'm not gonna change how I make it. It works. Dont try n fix stuff that isnt broken lol. Google search shows you want atleast 40ppm in your mix. And you can also use GA3 which is what I believe is in riots spray.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Truth, lol. One of the easiest ways to breed period and it has been around forever in agriculture. So fuckin easy compared to normal breeding and have no idea the reasoning for comments made before about it being the "hardest" and taking the "most skill". If mixing a 2 part solution or just buying a premixed and spraying the donor plant is hard someone is in the wrong business. Testing progeny and stabilizing if needed is the hardest thing and what line of breeding do/should you not have to do that in anyways?
> 
> Working with someone = being nice or doing a favor. 0 point in working for anyone on anything and certainly not at all in ones own financial favor. Nothing in this business you can't do all your self. Other people are generally either a liability, waste of time, or both.
> 
> ...


Intelligent, thoughtful response 40. Thanks.
I felt the same way about Nspecta's experience. Very different from most in the biz who commonly report having seen males occur in their reversed seeds.
The fact that he is known for running large numbers of these seeds for selection compared to most makes it even more relevant.

Amazing how people take @Gu~ 's statement that Riot is teaching him how to do something and leap to assumptions that they are "working together" even though the same people often say making fem seeds is dead easy. I've never done it myself, but from all reports, it's not something a smart person needs a "partner" to pull off.

Welcome to the minefield of personality @Gu~


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It doesnt matter if its 30 or 50 no one is gonna buy a meter to check the c.s. ppm. A regular ppm meter doesnt read silver particles. I'm not gonna change how I make it. It works. Dont try n fix stuff that isnt broken lol. Google search shows you want atleast 40ppm in your mix. And you can also use GA3 which is what I believe is in riots spray.





Bodyne said:


> not if you have limited resources, as in space, lighting, etc. If I could grow what was called Chem D cut, not sure now if its a diff name, I'd grow it every day all day. A person can maximize your time especially knowing a gal is coming instead of wasting dirt and juice feeding males. Not to say breeding the ole fashioned way is wrong, I still buy beans, lol. But as a med user, Id as soon pop and grow fems. Having said that, they used to claim once you had that offspring, that hermie trait would be brought out closer than it was, but I read thru here and it claims no harm to the plant nor does it do that to do the fem trick? Smoke only? Breeding? They are taking autos into f4 and f5 I read anyhow, and gettin it better? Just curious, sorry if stupid questions


There might be some truth to the "Hermi" trait not getting any worse, but you sure can't breed it out. Add a little too much stress and the "hermi gene" plant will throw a lot more than normal and the trait will be carried on to it's offspring. So you breed a hermi plant and hose seeds get bred and the trait moves on to another grower and another.Before long, everyone has hermi's in their weed. Just my opinion from my own experience with Herms.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> There might be some truth to the "Hermi" trait not getting any worse, but you sure can't breed it out. Add a little too much stress and the "hermi gene" plant will throw a lot more than normal and the trait will be carried on to it's offspring. So you breed a hermi plant and hose seeds get bred and the trait moves on to another grower and another.Before long, everyone has hermi's in their weed. Just my opinion from my own experience with Herms.


I find that to be very true. Especially with breeders like Reserva Privada and their sister company DNA. They always try to get the best clones and wind up breeding the herm trait into everything. I haven't bought their gear in years because of it.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 23, 2018)

yea, Im no breeder, lol. be for my consumption only, trying to save a buck and preserve some good medicine


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 23, 2018)

All I know is that I painstakingly followed procedures using 1st GB3, then colloidal silver two summers in a row. Both failed. But looks like I've got the regs down pat. 

Copper Orgi
 

Just shucked Copper OG XXX
 

All the rumors you have not heard about these being available as freebies in a future @greenpointseeds promotion are still being fabricated.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> There might be some truth to the "Hermi" trait not getting any worse, but you sure can't breed it out. Add a little too much stress and the "hermi gene" plant will throw a lot more than normal and the trait will be carried on to it's offspring. So you breed a hermi plant and hose seeds get bred and the trait moves on to another grower and another.Before long, everyone has hermi's in their weed. Just my opinion from my own experience with Herms.


I grew purple elephant kush or something like that from blimburn. It was fem and it hermied like a plague. I cloned it twice and the hermie got worse so I tossed it. My dad got a hold of some seeds of this crap plant somehow from my brother and his hermied too so the gene never went away no matter what we did.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> i think your all over reacting a bit. @Gu~ simply said he was getting some advice from riot on making stable fems. he didnt say riot was making them or he was partnering with riot. its not going to change the way Gu operates hes just talking to the guy.
> 
> personally though i wont buy fems, always grown regs and i like them. hope doing fems doesnt take time and space away from the regs. i hope Gu hasnt given up on finding some new males and making some different reg crosses


I run everything. Regs, fems, and even autos. 

I want to clarify in the fem thing. I run them. I also make them. I don't further the line by making fems. 

F1 hybrids perform well. Fairly uniform as well. It's common in corn and such to sell hybrid f1. One if the main reasons is to keep people coming back to buy more. It would take many generations to work that line and farmers just buy more each year. 

I grow and store a lot of heirloom seeds of All kinds. Cannabis, flowers and vegetables. At the same time I will run store bought hybrids.

It's the same with cannabis. For production F1 is ok. 

I can't run large numbers. I keep the number down. I have a few that I like to run but I buy new strains all the time. I usually make a fem cross of all new stuff I get. If they are regs I labem them so and keep so I have males if I want. I also freeze large btaches of pollen from a good stud if I like it. 

I also have strains I worked for years when I grew outdoors. 

I like a good mix. Main reason I like autos are for medicinal reasons. My wife's autoimmune disease responds better to autoflower. I suspect it's the CBD and other cannabinoids specific to rderalis. The go isn't always to get high.

I digress. Yes. It would take aot of extra work and help to grow fem seeds. It's simple in concept but harder to carry out.

If it were me and wanted to make sure I didn't mess up I would make fem seeds in a different location than reg seeds. I would run different workers. They work thier side to keep the chance of accidental pollination down.

If that wasn't possible I would run them where you had the inner area where the grow is with pollen filters and the outside area where you enter with another set of filters. Shower and clean clothes or uniform required.

That's the only way you could garuntee not to cross pollinate.

When I pollinate it's a small area to clean. Hepa and pollen filter on the air handler and another set on the grow area. After I chop I clean and then grow another round pollen free to make sure no residual pollen is left.

When I clean it I break everything down and wash it then dry. Mop and clean everything. Put it all back up and spray with bleach water one more time then let it dry.

Kind of long just decided to clarify.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Isn't it because the "hermi" trait is in the DNA of the parents? That is why I was explaining about using "older" less worked strains that aren't carrying those traits. Years ago, plants hermed because of stress, but now that the "Fem" craze has hit. People are chemically inducing the herm, in turn could poison the DNA chain and create deformed offspring 2 or 3 gens down the line. People being unaware are just spreading the traits.


Actually I read something about it being an enzyme that cause them to herm. Kind of interesting but I lost it.

Some are absolutely interex and will show both sexes from the start.

Pretty much all cannabis is able to throw nanners to save itself.

Soma uses the rodelazation method to make seeds. Not sure on the spelling. If you leave some lowers buds past ripe a lot of strains will throw nanners. I've done it a few time myself.

You don't chemically induce pollen. You block ethylene production that's responsible for flowering. That cuases male expression.

I wouldn't continue the line female on female. Anything heirloom I have is regs. I just make fems for production or growing.

That's why I clarified.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> This understanding was what prompted my Lysol comment.
> Nobody respectable can guarantee 100% anything. I back this statement up with a 99.999% guarantee.
> I hope you didnt think I was blasting ya my friend.


Of course not. Good to see you. How's things going?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Actually I read something about it being an enzyme that cause them to herm. Kind of interesting but I lost it.
> 
> Some are absolutely interex and will show both sexes from the start.
> 
> ...


People are just unaware of the hermi situation when they purchase seeds. Then they decide to fem them and all they have done is produced a bunch of screwed up seeds to pass along to other unfortunates. I buy very few fem seeds, but I do purchase some every now and then. Planting regs and having to keep space for some males is not that big of a deal for me.by 2 weeks in, I am already separating them into batches of suspected males. I make sure and plant plenty of seeds so i can pick and choose from the best overall healthy plants.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 23, 2018)

Gu~ isn't there to study business practices, he is there to learn how to breed fems properly. i have no idea who this guy is, but i am not against him teaching Gu~ breeding techniques. using your logic you wouldn't support cannaventure either since rusty learned from the same guy?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

Well whether people bitch about fem beans or not. Everyone's still gonna buy em. And as long as there isnt some snafu like the s1 fiasco @Gu~ will make a ton of money. If not and theres a problem and he will fix it. Just like before. So either way how can you lose honestly. Buy fems they rock and its a win win, or they suck and hermi like a bitch, and @Gu~ refunds everyone nuggets mostly that are then spent on his other gear. Lol so I dont think it matters either way.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well whether people bitch about fem beans or not. Everyone's still gonna buy em. And as long as there isnt some snafu like the s1 fiasco @Gu~ will make a ton of money. If not and theres a problem and he will fix it. Just like before. So either way how can you lose honestly. Buy fems they rock and its a win win, or they suck and hermi like a bitch, and @Gu~ refunds everyone nuggets mostly that are then spent on his other gear. Lol so I dont think it matters either way.


Boils down to time and space to waste on "questionable seeds" Most don't have the space to plant males and females like Mr. Bodyne. His space is precious. Needs every gram he can get for meds which is completely understandable. I for instance, am in it to create strains with smells and tastes I like personally. I'm not supplying any meds for other patients so I only have to please myself.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well whether people bitch about fem beans or not. Everyone's still gonna buy em. And as long as there isnt some snafu like the s1 fiasco @Gu~ will make a ton of money. If not and theres a problem and he will fix it. Just like before. So either way how can you lose honestly. Buy fems they rock and its a win win, or they suck and hermi like a bitch, and @Gu~ refunds everyone nuggets mostly that are then spent on his other gear. Lol so I dont think it matters either way.


Oh, and I believe Gu has made a ton of money because of the S1 fiasco. Brought a ton of new customers to GPS website.

Well played Gu! lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> i think your all over reacting a bit. @Gu~ simply said he was getting some advice from riot on making stable fems. he didnt say riot was making them or he was partnering with riot. its not going to change the way Gu operates hes just talking to the guy.
> 
> personally though i wont buy fems, always grown regs and i like them. hope doing fems doesnt take time and space away from the regs. i hope Gu hasnt given up on finding some new males and making some different reg crosses


Round here at RIU


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 23, 2018)

I know at least a few here have grown Doc Holiday out. I'm curious to know how she performs in veg, specifically how quickly she grows. I'm looking to do an outdoor fall run, and Doc is what I'm thinking of doing. Any input? @LubdaNugs I'm looking at you.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 23, 2018)

I posted my two *Jelly Pie *phenos on here a couple days ago, well the two I have indoor that is...

I had explained my "Chem D" Jelly Pie pheno, which is totally green unlike the other whereas she has lots of coloring. Well here that frosty bitch is folks.... I may have found me a keeper if she smokes as good as she freezes!!!


*Chem D *Green- Jelly Pie pheno


    
*


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Can someone please explain to me how a fem seed can make a true Male?? To me it seems physically impossible. A female that has been reversed has only X chromosomes to pass down to it's offspring. You need a Y sex chromosome to produce a Male. The only way I see this happening is if it's a hermaphrodite. A female that makes male flowers. There is also the possibility that cannabis plants can have a extra chromosome "xxy" like humans can with Jacob's syndrome, but no one has proved that this occurs in cannabis plants.


In short genetically it's not a true male. I am incredibly busy right now and was about to dip from forum stuff for a few months but for checking couple minutes a week. I made my post about all of this back when the S1 bullshit was going on and it is going to take me a long time to find it. I quoted a few people with one especially being Chimera who works on a genetic level far beyond most in the industry. He is who taught me about it and explains it better than anyone else and with brevity. Tom Hill had some incredibly insightful posts on this and everything really. 



jayblaze710 said:


> What real science are you referring to? I just went through your recent posts in this thread and can’t find what you’re referring to.


You should hit up Chimera sometime on icmag. You two would have quite a bit to talk about as far as real botany, cannabis oriented lab work, and especially genetic profiling/sequencing go. Look for a post by me back when the S1 shit was just starting to hit the fan. Better yet go look for his posts on icmag on the issue and others. Most people probably missed my post in the onslaught of posts around that time.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It doesnt matter if its 30 or 50 no one is gonna buy a meter to check the c.s. ppm. A regular ppm meter doesnt read silver particles. I'm not gonna change how I make it. It works. Dont try n fix stuff that isnt broken lol. Google search shows you want atleast 40ppm in your mix. And you can also use GA3 which is what I believe is in riots spray.


Dude listen to me..
Where I come from we can by the CS at a chemist and spray ready made stuff straight onto branches/plant etc
I wasn't telling you your way is wrong I just stated that my mate makes seeds and I think.its rated 30ppm...he doesn't use a meter to check it cos it's written on the bloody bottle that he buys 
If it's not 30ppm I'll correct that when he gets back to me to let me know


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 23, 2018)

To all the people pming me on basic STS info here's come good links. Just go over to icmag for some solid info and google. Plenty of good stuff out there. Here's some VERY basic links.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=239154

Pay close attention to the second post here /wink

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=339803


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dude listen to me..
> Where I come from we can by the CS at a chemist and spray ready made stuff straight onto branches/plant etc
> I wasn't telling you your way is wrong I just stated that my mate makes seeds and I think.its rated 30ppm...he doesn't use a meter to check it cos it's written on the bloody bottle that he buys
> If it's not 30ppm I'll correct that when he gets back to me to let me know


I have a bottle of "Tiresias Mist" You just mist a branch once a day for 14 to 21 days. Start a week or 10 days before starting the 12/12 cycle. That is pretty much all you have to do. Has anyone used this product?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I know at least a few here have grown Doc Holiday out. I'm curious to know how she performs in veg, specifically how quickly she grows. I'm looking to do an outdoor fall run, and Doc is what I'm thinking of doing. Any input? @LubdaNugs I'm looking at you.


Doc was strong in veg. I had three different phenotypes and they all performed well. I think I took my Doc Holidays around 70 days.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 23, 2018)

And here is the *Jelly Pie #5 Purple Pheno...* Which I would consider about 70% Stardawg and the remaining 30% to be Grape Pie.

I have tons of clones from the #5 purple pheno that I am gonna do an outdoor sea of green with and I am glad I kept cuts from it because she is beautiful and the bag appeal looks to be stunning. I am sure potency will be there... Just wish it had a more sweeter grape candy smell as did my last Jelly Pie I grew out the last run. It turned out poor aesthetically since I didn't have no AC the last run, but man was it straight cherry/ mostly grape candy terps for sure! And the high was amazing. I left one small bud on that plant (didn't think I would enjoy it as much as I did) so might as well try and give a shot at a reveg. We shall see...


Jelly Pie #5



 



Also, while I am thinking of it, to those of you that have grown out Cackleberry, did she have abnormally long arms (branches) for you guys? After I topped her she grew very weird, the branches are growing extremely long lol kinda funny looking and I will try and get some photos of her soon so you can see what I mean. Out of 5 Cackleberrys, only got one fem which she seems to be a nice plant so far.

I also kept cuts from my Green Chem D pheno too, I am glad I did because she is a frost factory and she has that dank sour, baby shit, burnt rubber with roast beef/rotting meat smell to her. I am definitely looking forward to the green more so now than the purple one.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Doc was strong in veg. I had three different phenotypes and they all performed well. I think I took my Doc Holidays around 70 days.


Beautiful, just what I was hoping to hear. Thanks for the response.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I find that to be very true. Especially with breeders like Reserva Privada and their sister company DNA. They always try to get the best clones and wind up breeding the herm trait into everything. I haven't bought their gear in years because of it.


I didn't know that but then again ive only run 4 of there plants outdoors


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a bottle of "Tiresias Mist" You just mist a branch once a day for 14 to 21 days. Start a week or 10 days before starting the 12/12 cycle. That is pretty much all you have to do. Has anyone used this product?


I've heard of it but as far as doing my own spraying to make seeds I never have once tried it but aim to in the near future.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dude listen to me..
> Where I come from we can by the CS at a chemist and spray ready made stuff straight onto branches/plant etc
> I wasn't telling you your way is wrong I just stated that my mate makes seeds and I think.its rated 30ppm...he doesn't use a meter to check it cos it's written on the bloody bottle that he buys
> If it's not 30ppm I'll correct that when he gets back to me to let me know


You can spray those bottles I posted on str8 on the plant as well. I dilute it, bc its alot higher than needed is all. And makes alot more. I just throw it in a spray bottle. Spray 3 days the last week of veg. And then spray every other day for the first 10 days in flower. And every where I spray throws nuts. And pistils... I'm sure 30ppm will work too. The higher the ppm the less you need. Sprayed on the plant. And it seems to make more pollen than a less ppm mix. And I didnt say you said it was wrong. I just used an analogy if it ain't broke dont fix it. Jesus christ. Youre fucking touchy. Smoke some herb and chill.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 23, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've heard of it but as far as doing my own spraying to make seeds I never have once tried it but aim to in the near future.


I planned on using it on one of the "Wedding Cake 7's". Maybe when Gu gets his new "Cake" x "stardawg" cross ready. I might try it then. I just found another shitload of seeds from early 2000's I had stored away. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 23, 2018)

Cookies n Chem female. Getting some indi dom leaves on her. Debating on topping her. And shes got some healthy roots coming up outta the soil top...   

LVTK has some huge fans. These are almost a foot. Theres some bigger ones. But I take some from each plant. And press them and dry them and label them. And put em jn thise old cling wrap photo albums. And the bigger wont fit. So i pulled these. 
   

That window is 12x12


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can spray those bottles I posted on str8 on the plant as well. I dilute it, bc its alot higher than needed is all. And makes alot more. I just throw it in a spray bottle. Spray 3 days the last week of veg. And then spray every other day for the first 10 days in flower. And every where I spray throws nuts. And pistils... I'm sure 30ppm will work too. The higher the ppm the less you need. Sprayed on the plant. And it seems to make more pollen than a less ppm mix. And I didnt say you said it was wrong. I just used an analogy if it ain't broke dont fuc ig. Jesus christ. Youre fucking touchy. Smoke some herb and chill.


Dude listen to me ....
Your confusing me 
I'm not touchy 
Your confusing me 
And your sounding a bit on edge..
There was once a time when you stated you weren't going to post anymore on this thread....that was 4 weeks ago
It's ok ......


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I planned on using it on one of the "Wedding Cake 7's". Maybe when Gu gets his new "Cake" x "stardawg" cross ready. I might try it then. I just found another shitload of seeds from early 2000's I had stored away. lol


I've got some beans maybe a half dozen nl x haze from the mid 90s.. what a waste they wouldn't germ now surely


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 24, 2018)

*Reverse Auctions*
July 24th, 2018

*Dynamite Diesel - Barn Burner - Chickasaw Cooler*​


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've got some beans maybe a half dozen nl x haze from the mid 90s.. what a waste they wouldn't germ now surely


Pop them! You never know


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I feel your pain... I've been trying to string together a shipment of real cuts out here to the Pacific and the logistics of trying to find someone to ship clones is tiring.
> 
> Edit: How does someone like orgnkid get all the cuts and stuff that he was using for his library? Or how does Gu~ get his cuts. It seems like the community is pretty walled off if you ask me. I see people like oni seeds and symbiotic genetics gifting cuts to certain people on IG. It makes me scratch my head like how do I get some..


You got to have some to get some.most dont care about money cause alot of these cuts are 1 of a kinds,they want shit no one else has.there in the breeding business not in the selling cuts business.get some fire not many have but know about and you'll have more shit than u know what to do with.a year ago I had hardly shit but this past year has been awesome for finding cuts.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Pop them! You never know


You know your right...no point holding them for sentimental purposes 
I'll throw em in water see how they go even if they don't pop in water into soil thery can go I'll give em time before I give up


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> already bean chuckers selling beans with that GMO as the mom I see elsewhere, just like using the NightRider as a male. I still want from the unknown Great Gatsby bean group that devil's reject. Meat breath and hell breath would make a good male, imho.


Has anyone actually smoked GMO.i keep hearing the hype but it just looks like a watered down purp strain to me.i cant understand the hype.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Has anyone actually smoked GMO.i keep hearing the hype but it just looks like a watered down purp strain to me.i cant understand the hype.


I've only had a few bowls with a bud but it was some top notch shit. Dunno how hyped it is but it's just as good as any other cookies or chem cross I've had. Not the biggest fan of straight up cookies myself, the crosses are where its at.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

don't look watered down to me, all the smoke reports seem top notch, its just that damn long finishing time, lol.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 24, 2018)

Just stumbled on to to a post in a maine mmj forum where a fellow stated that one of the stores in maine is selling a ton of crosses they made with cookies and chem as the father.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You got to have some to get some.most dont care about money cause alot of these cuts are 1 of a kinds,they want shit no one else has.there in the breeding business not in the selling cuts business.get some fire not many have but know about and you'll have more shit than u know what to do with.a year ago I had hardly shit but this past year has been awesome for finding cuts.



I will say that the generosity approach is the most effective. I've gotten so much more by giving stuff away. I still have not paid for a cut.

It's also worth pointing out that phenos found in seed runs from your vault can yield plants that beat any "clone only" in quality. The probability of a _typical_ "clone only" BOTH being selected from a _large_ seed population and being _maintained_ and _dispersed_ around the country is *low*. The probability of you finding a great pheno in a pack of seeds is *higher*, I would hypothesize.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I will say that the generosity approach is the most effective. I've gotten so much more by giving stuff away. I still have not paid for a cut.
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that phenos found in seed runs from your vault can yield plants that beat any "clone only" in quality. The probability of a _typical_ "clone only" BOTH being selected from a _large_ seed population and being _maintained_ and _dispersed_ around the country is *low*. The probability of you finding a great pheno in a pack of seeds is *higher*, I would hypothesize.


I would not disagree with any of that, but would add it assumes that grower has time, focus, and space to pheno hunt, which not all of us do. I wish I could pop ten packs of the same strain and select ten from that group to grow out and keep the best from those, after cure, but that is well-beyond feasible for me in the foreseeable future. I pop one pack at a time, maximum, and try to use my own discernment to choose a decent mom early on. Then there’s the hype factor, I feel like cash croppers want lots of yield, and preferably even more hype, on the strains they offer. Cuts get the hype, in the commercial market, inevitably.

I was given some desirable cuts (Durban Poison and Bruce Banner 3) a few years back by an old neighbor. It was because of our mutual generosity with each other as neighbors, before we identified each other as growers, that he was happy to share. I am currently rooting some clones of OBS and CnC to give him, as he recently lost all of his mothers. Sharing is a cool guy winner thing to do.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I planned on using it on one of the "Wedding Cake 7's". Maybe when Gu gets his new "Cake" x "stardawg" cross ready. I might try it then. I just found another shitload of seeds from early 2000's I had stored away. lol


pssst, tell him Captains Cake too, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Dynamite Diesel and Barn Burner show up in the auction a LOT...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've got some beans maybe a half dozen nl x haze from the mid 90s.. what a waste they wouldn't germ now surely


Might be worth a shot. I had some real old seeds. Out of 15 seeds or so. 2 of them managed to sprout. Not sure what happened after that. I'm guessing they died soon after. lol T


Gu~ said:


> I will say that the generosity approach is the most effective. I've gotten so much more by giving stuff away. I still have not paid for a cut.
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that phenos found in seed runs from your vault can yield plants that beat any "clone only" in quality. The probability of a _typical_ "clone only" BOTH being selected from a _large_ seed population and being _maintained_ and _dispersed_ around the country is *low*. The probability of you finding a great pheno in a pack of seeds is *higher*, I would hypothesize.


You don't get a "cup winner" by spraying some stuff on a branch. lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dynamite Diesel and Barn Burner show up in the auction a LOT...


barn burner 25 right now, Im too broke, end of month story, lol, dammit.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Might be worth a shot. I had some real old seeds. Out of 15 seeds or so. 2 of them managed to sprout. Not sure what happened after that. I'm guessing they died soon after. lol T
> 
> You don't get a "cup winner" by spraying some stuff on a branch. lol


you get one by buying off the sponsor, or I think that's how it used to be, lolol........sorry, I could't resist, hehe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> barn burner 25 right now, Im too broke, end of month story, lol, dammit.


I might be interested after a couple more price drops...


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I might be interested after a couple more price drops...


per the fem arguement, at that price, you might get 3-4 fem seeds. That barn burner, a whole pack for 25, prolly gonna end up with that many females at least, and possible diff gals, plus if you saving pollen or using males. If I got meds, I can play breed, if I ain't got no meds, I got to get some goin and ain't no time or space for breedin', lol Point being I see the need for both, regs and fems, jmho. when they are the same price, I'd prolly have to go with regs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I might be interested after a couple more price drops...


Looks like someone doubled up and bought D.Diesel + Fire OG. 

Noice...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I might be interested after a couple more price drops...


I have 2 orders ready to mail out. I'm on my last stamp and I am $137.67 short of becoming a "Diamond Member". lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 24, 2018)

lol, I knew it wouldn't go no cheaper, Ima hafta watch today for that barn burner.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> barn burner 25 right now, Im too broke, end of month story, lol, dammit.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> Its a survival mechanism I reckon. Not sure why it happens. It does. Though.
> 
> Even with the most stable strain cannabis can throw pollen to pass it's genetics on.
> 
> ...





jayblaze710 said:


> I’m with you on this.
> 
> When it comes to male appearing plants from fem seeds, I believe there are two realistic options, with a possible third that is so rare as to not be worth considering.
> 
> ...



The whole truth is that *YES, Male beans do come from any type of method to get FEM beans!*
Bottom line is: _*There is NO guarantee of 100% female seeds from making S1's! *_*PERIOD!* Several breeders state this on their sites. Riot seeds is an example off the top of my head.
Spoken with several other breeders on the subject. Same answers I gave you...

Contact ANY "QUALITY" breeder and ask.
You get an average of 1:3000 beans being male (I've had it happen 3 times. Twice by seeds bought, and once by seeds I made.)

How about twins from 1 bean. Harder to pin down but, around 1:1200 to 1:1500 beans is the ratio for that.

Why? Nature is Nature. It has variables, period. Think Chaos theory. The behavior of dynamical systems that are highly sensitive to initial conditions. This is mathematical definitions of possible variations, by outside influence.

Look at it this way. How is a growth pattern of a seed effected by environmental conditions it's germinated and grown in vs. the environmental conditions it's parents were grown in? This is very simple to see and the effect is part of plant nature, Yet, strains will vary in how fast, and just what this enviro shift is, when it starts. It does happen in clones also!

Now apply this same kind of ideal to the idea of a genetic variation. No matter what "perceived law" of genetic's you want to employ here. The mathematical probability IS there for it to happen.
This variation is highly limited in actual application, as can be seen by the 1:3000 ratio of occurrence. This 1:3000 could be seed # "what ever" out of how ever many are produced but, the actual ratio will be right along that 1:3000 !

Like Ian Malcolm (Jeff Goldblum) said in Jurassic Park
Nature will find a way!


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2018)

Lucky 7 is pure flame! Potency, flavor, aroma, bag appeal and now it's has a bud bowl!


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 is pure flame! Potency, flavor, aroma, bag appeal and now it's has a bud bowl!
> 
> View attachment 4170342


CONGRATS Typo!!!!
Well done brother


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2018)

Apparently, it wasn't even close...

I'm on cloud 9!

Err, scratch that. I'M ON LUCKY 7!!!




Cptn said:


> CONGRATS Typo!!!!
> Well done brother


Thank you!


----------



## macsnax (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Apparently, it wasn't even close...
> 
> I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> ...


That's cool man, congrats.


----------



## sato108 (Jul 24, 2018)

In a completely unrelated note, I was wondering if GPS will ever carry Bodhi's gear in addition to CV and secret society?

Sorry if this has been asked/discussed before.


----------



## rikdabrick (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Apparently, it wasn't even close...
> 
> I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> ...


Yup, congratulations! Very cool!


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Apparently, it wasn't even close...
> 
> I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> ...


Can you describe the smell/taste, effects of Lucky 7?
Curious what Gu's Stardawg does to the Lucky Charms momma.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 24, 2018)

DVG humble pie cut at 53 days, been drying at 60% 70f. Just dry enough to trim up a small one. Good resin production.

Tastes like a spicy berry after hanging to dry and honestly I hope the taste doesn’t change after getting jarred, smelled like throw up in veg. Very nice taste, potent too. Slow lift and plateau.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> The whole truth is that *YES, Male beans do come from any type of method to get FEM beans!*
> Bottom line is: _*There is NO guarantee of 100% female seeds from making S1's! *_*PERIOD!* Several breeders state this on their sites. Riot seeds is an example off the top of my head.
> Spoken with several other breeders on the subject. Same answers I gave you...
> 
> ...


I keep waiting for someone to actually point out the science behind this, but I keep seeing a bunch of bro science. 

People might find “male” appearing plants in their fem seeds. They’re either from pollen contamination, or are extreme herms that will only produce female offspring. Which means it’s genotypically still a female despite its appearance. 

Otherwise, people are arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose generating a brand new sex determination factor, which is ludicrous. If that occurred once every 3000 offspring, cannabis simply wouldn’t have sex chromosomes.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dude listen to me ....
> Your confusing me
> I'm not touchy
> Your confusing me
> ...


You even circled the part I said dont quote me on that. That I wasnt sure. Point in fact is. I make fem seeds, and I've made 100s of them. My shit works. You haven't made any. You pulling the shit of I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy. Jus like typical people in the cannabis community. When people ask for cuts. It's always on I know so n so he has it. You haven't made any fem seeds. So to me your point is irrelevant. Idc what your buddies cousins aunt does.... I'm done replying to your rubyfruit ass. If I was you I wouldn't attempt to make fem seeds. Bc apparently you're not even smart enough to use google search. Bc for the 2nd time a simple Google search tells you what you "SHOULD" USE PPM WISE. But instead you wanna talk dumb shit. Bc u have friend on Myspace that makes seeds. Well good for you.

Edit: and it tells you some plants are harder to reverse so you need a higher concentrate to get it to work. So before you start running your mouth about something you have no idea about. Do some research.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Lucky 7 is pure flame! Potency, flavor, aroma, bag appeal and now it's has a bud bowl!
> 
> View attachment 4170342


Congrats man. That's awesome.


----------



## main cola (Jul 24, 2018)

Here's a little sample bud I took off the Tennessee Kush #2 Doesn't look like Greenpoint is carrying it anymore..... I wanted to leave a review but I don't see it on their page


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> The whole truth is that *YES, Male beans do come from any type of method to get FEM beans!*
> Bottom line is: _*There is NO guarantee of 100% female seeds from making S1's! *_*PERIOD!* Several breeders state this on their sites. Riot seeds is an example off the top of my head.
> Spoken with several other breeders on the subject. Same answers I gave you...
> 
> ...


I've gotten twins from one seed twice in the last year. 

There are some odd things that happen with cannabis.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I keep waiting for someone to actually point out the science behind this, but I keep seeing a bunch of bro science.
> 
> People might find “male” appearing plants in their fem seeds. They’re either from pollen contamination, or are extreme herms that will only produce female offspring. Which means it’s genotypically still a female despite its appearance.
> 
> Otherwise, people are arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose generating a brand new sex determination factor, which is ludicrous. If that occurred once every 3000 offspring, cannabis simply wouldn’t have sex chromosomes.


I keep waiting for you to provide the science that it can't happen. 

Contact breeders and ask them. 

Dr who said even ask riot seeds and ask. 


It happens and I know for a fact it wasn't stray male pollen.


No one is claiming it happens a lot. If you get a number of people claiming males out of a fem run then ofds are something happened. 

The precedent is there in certian reptiles and such. They can change sex if need be. 

It happens. It's rare but still happens.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

Here is something from Royal queen seeds and another article that claim males are possible in fems. I will email some breeders today and when I get a response I will post them.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> Here's a little sample bud I took off the Tennessee Kush #2View attachment 4170448 Doesn't look like Greenpoint is carrying it anymore..... I wanted to leave a review but I don't see it on their page


The page doesn't show up because it's sold out, but is still exists. Use the search function on the GP website and you can find strains that are sold out and don't show up.

Here ya go:
https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/feminized-seeds/tennessee-kush-2/


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 24, 2018)

whitebb2727 said:


> I keep waiting for you to provide the science that it can't happen.
> 
> Contact breeders and ask them.
> 
> ...


Yeah weird shit does happen in nature, but it evolved to happen over millions of years. Conversely, cannabis evolved to be dioecious and have distinct sex chromosomes over millions of years, which means there’s no recombination between the sex chromosomes at all. Many dioecious plants only have proto-sex chromosomes, meaning the differing X and Y chromosomes still have some recombination. Not cannabis, which indicates that the sex determination evolved long, long ago. 

The argument that true males from fem pollen, meaning males that will produce both male and female offspring, is arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose that led to an entirely new sex determination factor. While theoretically possible, it’s on the one in a billion type of possibility. Way, way less than the “1:3000” or whatever odds people like to throw out. 

The way, WAY more likely reason for males is either pollen contamination (unless you’ve never had males grown in the same area there’s no way you can guarantee that it hasn’t happened) or they are extreme herms that are still genetically female and their pollen will only produce female offspring. 

I’m not saying people won’t see male appearing plants in fem crosses. That I believe. I’m saying if it was truly pollinated by fem pollen, it’s not a true male.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Jul 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah weird shit does happen in nature, but it evolved to happen over millions of years. Conversely, cannabis evolved to be dioecious and have distinct sex chromosomes over millions of years, which means there’s no recombination between the sex chromosomes at all. Many dioecious plants only have proto-sex chromosomes, meaning the differing X and Y chromosomes still have some recombination. Not cannabis, which indicates that the sex determination evolved long, long ago.
> 
> The argument that true males from fem pollen, meaning males that will produce both male and female offspring, is arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose that led to an entirely new sex determination factor. While theoretically possible, it’s on the one in a billion type of possibility. Way, way less than the “1:3000” or whatever odds people like to throw out.
> 
> ...


I believe it possible for the male to be a real male from fem pollen. 

I get everything you are saying but sometimes what's in a book just doesn't match what happens in real life.

Look above. I found two that claim it possible. 

I am emailing breeders now and will post responses when I get them.


----------



## main cola (Jul 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The page doesn't show up because it's sold out, but is still exists. Use the search function on the GP website and you can find strains that are sold out and don't show up.
> 
> Here ya go:
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/feminized-seeds/tennessee-kush-2/


Thank you


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 24, 2018)

I spent 5 years of my life doing evolutionary genetics research in plants. 

Multiple people have found lots of males in Riot fems. I wouldn’t trust anything that guy says. Honestly, I don’t care what fem seeds breeders have to say because they’re just covering their asses in the off chance of pollen contamination and herms. “I only said 99% females”. 

There’s simply no genetic explanation for seeing true males in a fem cross. The spontaneous mutation of a Y chromosome just doesn’t happen. Particularly in a female that doesn’t contain any of the requisite genetic potential to produce male plants. 

Again, I believe people find male appearing plants in fem crosses. But if you took that “male” plant and pollinated a female, all of the offspring would be female, which means it’s not a true male.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I spent 5 years of my life doing evolutionary genetics research in plants.
> 
> Multiple people have found lots of males in Riot fems. I wouldn’t trust anything that guy says. Honestly, I don’t care what fem seeds breeders have to say because they’re just covering their asses in the off chance of pollen contamination and herms. “I only said 99% females”.
> 
> ...


the male i was talking about earlier in the thread was a cherry puff f2 male (cherry pie x jo OG) and i think cherry pie is notorious for carrying a hermi trait into crosses so it wouldnt surprise me if it was some extreme hermi. like i said though it flowered out exactly like a male. out of the 3 crosses i did with it 1 strain did show instability and threw nanners late in flower. the other two have been rock solid and are producing some great results. just no males. which is a shame because i would have worked one of the lines further for sure but now i will just pop a bunch and find a good mother


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Can you describe the smell/taste, effects of Lucky 7?
> Curious what Gu's Stardawg does to the Lucky Charms momma.


The winning pheno smells like sweet cream that coats your mouth in the same flavor. Efficacy is fantastic. A perfect hybrid blend of body and head high that has no ceiling. 

Others in the pack, i had 7 females from 1 pack, smell and taste the same. There were also a couple garlic and onion funk phenos. The high is about the same for every plant. 

10/10 would buy another 3 packs and grow again.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> The winning pheno smells like sweet cream that coats your mouth in the same flavor. Efficacy is fantastic. A perfect hybrid blend of body and head high that has no ceiling.
> 
> Others in the pack, i had 7 females from 1 pack, smell and taste the same. There were also a couple garlic and onion funk phenos. The high is about the same for every plant.
> 
> 10/10 would buy another 3 packs and grow again.


I got mine 
Thanks Typo


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 24, 2018)

The girls are growing up. From left to right I have a S1 Blue Dream from a seed last year, then 2 Jelly Pies, Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, and Bodega Bubblegum. The Tomahawk is going off now, the others hinting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> The girls are growing up. From left to right I have a S1 Blue Dream from a seed last year, then 2 Jelly Pies, Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, and Bodega Bubblegum. The Tomahawk is going off now, the others hinting.View attachment 4170477


Looking good! 
How big are those pots? 
They look like 30s...


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looking good!
> How big are those pots?
> They look like 30s...


Chunky they are 25s-I'm at the beach and the girls can get by in them. If I was in Garberville they'd be in 100s


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Chunky they are 25s-I'm at the beach and the girls can get by in them. If I was in Garberville they'd be in 100s


I bet they are heavy. 

You'd be surprised what you can grow in 10s.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 24, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You got to have some to get some.most dont care about money cause alot of these cuts are 1 of a kinds,they want shit no one else has.there in the breeding business not in the selling cuts business.get some fire not many have but know about and you'll have more shit than u know what to do with.a year ago I had hardly shit but this past year has been awesome for finding cuts.


I think you're right. I live near by a person who breeds a strain called skunkdog, and I believe he would probably only give me a cut if I had something rare to trade with him. Being on an island it makes it hard to find rare cuts



Gu~ said:


> I will say that the generosity approach is the most effective. I've gotten so much more by giving stuff away. I still have not paid for a cut.
> 
> It's also worth pointing out that phenos found in seed runs from your vault can yield plants that beat any "clone only" in quality. The probability of a _typical_ "clone only" BOTH being selected from a _large_ seed population and being _maintained_ and _dispersed_ around the country is *low*. The probability of you finding a great pheno in a pack of seeds is *higher*, I would hypothesize.


I would agree with this too. My space is pretty small at the moment. So when I pheno hunt it's more like pheno gambling. I gotta do a pagan rain dance to get the cannabis gods to bless me with a good one out of the 5 or 6 seeds I have room to grow haha.

Edit: it does happen more often though. I made a cross from Larry og x sour diesel and I've popped two seeds from the batch one was Male and one was female. I've been growing this cut for about a year now and its super sweet berries I can't put my finger on what it taste like so I call it Dbarrymore. The amazing thing about it is its yield. This next harvest I may have done plants that are getting way over 1 ounce per gallon of cococoir.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I think you're right. I live near by a person who breeds a strain called skunkdog, and I believe he would probably only give me a cut if I had something rare to trade with him. Being on an island it makes it hard to find rare cuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only got 3 females out of my pack of chinook haze, but the one I kept is killer.
The buds keep getting better and better the longer they cure, and that plant is a fucking beast!

I should get a pic...
-- edit --
Chinook Haze keeper, still in a 3 gallon grow bag.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I only got 3 females out of my pack of chinook haze, but the one I kept is killer.
> The buds keep getting better and better the longer they cure, and that plant is a fucking beast!
> 
> I should get a pic...
> ...


Nice plant!



So I was doing some research on measuring colloidal silver ppm. There seems to be a few ways. One being where you can add table salt to water, add your CS, and a white cloud should form where the silver particles are actually binding to the HCI. Here is a link to the article and other techniques for measuring your colloidal silver solution

http://www.silver-colloids.com/Papers/CSProperties.PDF


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I spent 5 years of my life doing evolutionary genetics research in plants.
> 
> Multiple people have found lots of males in Riot fems. I wouldn’t trust anything that guy says. Honestly, I don’t care what fem seeds breeders have to say because they’re just covering their asses in the off chance of pollen contamination and herms. “I only said 99% females”.
> 
> ...


This makes sense to me. Nobody is actually testing for a y chromosome around here...if the plants appear 100% male 1 out of 3000 times, but don’t have a y chromosome, then almost everyone is right in some way and wrong in some way.
There would be easy ways to test this by breeding the anomalous “male” to some good females and growing out the offspring. There are also the gender testing kits, the anomalous individual should test as female while expressing all male traits, if @jayblaze710 is right.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 24, 2018)

got my new seed vault lol 6 bottle wine cooler!! wife gets 2 spot, i get 4!!​


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You even circled the part I said dont quote me on that. That I wasnt sure. Point in fact is. I make fem seeds, and I've made 100s of them. My shit works. You haven't made any. You pulling the shit of I know a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy. Jus like typical people in the cannabis community. When people ask for cuts. It's always on I know so n so he has it. You haven't made any fem seeds. So to me your point is irrelevant. Idc what your buddies cousins aunt does.... I'm done replying to your rubyfruit ass. If I was you I wouldn't attempt to make fem seeds. Bc apparently you're not even smart enough to use google search. Bc for the 2nd time a simple Google search tells you what you "SHOULD" USE PPM WISE. But instead you wanna talk dumb shit. Bc u have friend on Myspace that makes seeds. Well good for you.
> 
> Edit: and it tells you some plants are harder to reverse so you need a higher concentrate to get it to work. So before you start running your mouth about something you have no idea about. Do some research.


Your full of shit end of story.
This comes from someone who wanted to rape the seller cos the buyer fucked up his beans when germing them
Your right I don't make fem seeds I'd rather buy shitloads and grow them out it's not about money for me its about variety and my personal stash
As for the friend ? It's my brother you twit...why do you always attack ppl who say something different to you ?
I can take criticism
This is a fem seed I'm growing my bro made with 30ppm CS ( I still need to confirm it is 30ppm he uses) shit he doesn't know what he's doing right ? Maybe I should pull it up and trash it today....


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Maybe I should pull it up and trash it today....
> View attachment 4170571


My truck is out front.........waiting


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> The whole truth is that *YES, Male beans do come from any type of method to get FEM beans!*
> Bottom line is: _*There is NO guarantee of 100% female seeds from making S1's! *_*PERIOD!* Several breeders state this on their sites. Riot seeds is an example off the top of my head.
> Spoken with several other breeders on the subject. Same answers I gave you...
> 
> ...


It's not a true male though. The genome is missing those genes, it just expresses male parts.


jayblaze710 said:


> I keep waiting for someone to actually point out the science behind this, but I keep seeing a bunch of bro science.
> 
> People might find “male” appearing plants in their fem seeds. They’re either from pollen contamination, or are extreme herms that will only produce female offspring. Which means it’s genotypically still a female despite its appearance.
> 
> Otherwise, people are arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose generating a brand new sex determination factor, which is ludicrous. If that occurred once every 3000 offspring, cannabis simply wouldn’t have sex chromosomes.


Yeah it is real but what is also real is the fact that the plant doesn't have any male genetics in the genome at all. It isn't a true male, just expresses male parts. Chimera has a post about this that details what they found in the lab he works at. It's in his forum and in my old post I mentioned here. Sam also goes into detail on it and fem seeds in general in a great post over there too.

People do also have true males show up from not knowing wtf they are doing when making fems and using unstable parents. A hermi in the mix will ruin everything. Selfing is not a great way to make fem seeds...has it's uses and can be done, but not at all a proper way. Larger populations are the way to go most of the time.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I think you're right. I live near by a person who breeds a strain called skunkdog, and I believe he would probably only give me a cut if I had something rare to trade with him. Being on an island it makes it hard to find rare cuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planting any seed is a gamble. Regs or fems. So I try and plant enough to better my odds of finding keepers. It's all a process of elimination from there on. Packs of seeds are one of the "cheaper" components (most important) in the whole process. 
Oh, and it doesn't hurt to have a little bit of luck.
"If the seed is no good, the weed is no good"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 24, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> ...
> 
> Like Ian Malcolm (Jeff Goldblum) said in Jurassic Park
> Nature will find a way!


Pretty sure the quote is:
“Life, uh, finds a way.”
Not to be a total pedant without a cause, or anything like that.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Your full of shit end of story.
> This comes from someone who wanted to rape the seller cos the buyer fucked up his beans when germing them
> Your right I don't make fem seeds I'd rather buy shitloads and grow them out it's not about money for me its about variety and my personal stash
> As for the friend ? It's my brother you twit...why do you always attack ppl who say something different to you ?
> ...


Ok twatwaffle. I still dont care. If you haven't noticed no one cares what ppm is. Jesus christ. Who fucking cares. Stfu. You act just like riot seeds. As far as I'm concerned idc if your brother sticks his hand up your ass and makes you talk like a puppet. I've already said idc. And then you go and post pictures circling things like riot would do. Trying to prove your point. You're not even smart enough to understand that when I said if it ain'tbroke dont try n fix it. You took it as I was saying you were wrong. And then i know I used the word analogy which apparently you also didnt understand. You should work on your reading comprehension skills. Then growing skills, then fem seed making skills. In that order. Not one time did I or anyone else say you were wrong. Then you chime in like the puppet you are like your brother is the master fukn fem maker. Bc je uses 30 ppm who cares. Jesus christ.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 24, 2018)

Are y'all tired of beating this dead horse? I wanna see some bud porn.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> See, this makes sense to me. Nobody is actually testing for a y chromosome around here...if the plants appear 100% male 1:3000 times, but don’t have a y chromosome, then almost everyone is right in some way and wrong in some way.
> There would be easy ways to test this by breeding the anomalous “male” to some good females and growing out the offspring. There are also the gender testing kits, the anomalous individual should test as female while expressing all male traits, if @jayblaze710 is right.


If you breed a female that already has the "hermi" trait. You turn one of her branches. That "hermi" trait is in that branch you just turned. Wouldn't that increase chances of producing male seeds? This has infested all strains over the years. Back then, we thought it was cool to have female seeds from plant. You really gotta know the ancestry of the plant you are working with, but most could care less as long as the weed is good and the trait moves on and on like a plague. Even through the "cup winners".
What do you do?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> If you breed a female that already has the "hermi" trait. You turn one of her branches. That "hermi" trait is in that branch you just turned. Wouldn't that increase chances of producing male seeds?


No, it would not produce any plants with a Y chromosome. Sorry, it is not personal, that is just how dioecy works. Hermaphroditism is not maleness.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 24, 2018)

It's an interesting subject that I know little about. I learn something new everyday from this thread. lol
I


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 24, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pretty sure the quote is:
> “Life, uh, finds a way.”
> Not to be a total pedant without a cause, or anything like that.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 24, 2018)

I’m tapped out but for those still buying..discount code works with auction (rollitup)


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jul 24, 2018)

I hate to change the subject and possibly end an exhausted argument, but is there anyone growing out any GPS with HLG QB’s?

Curious how they grow/stretch under those LED’s.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 24, 2018)

Ace High, day 48 . . . I can't top the pics of plants hanging out at the pool!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ok twatwaffle. I still dont care. If you haven't noticed no one cares what ppm is. Jesus christ. Who fucking cares. Stfu. You act just like riot seeds. As far as I'm concerned idc if your brother sticks his hand up your ass and makes you talk like a puppet. I've already said idc. And then you go and post pictures circling things like riot would do. Trying to prove your point. You're not even smart enough to understand that when I said if it ain'tbroke dont try n fix it. You took it as I was saying you were wrong. And then i know I used the word analogy which apparently you also didnt understand. You should work on your reading comprehension skills. Then growing skills, then fem seed making skills. In that order. Not one time did I or anyone else say you were wrong. Then you chime in like the puppet you are like your brother is the master fukn fem maker. Bc je uses 30 ppm who cares. Jesus christ.


Do you want a penis sword fight or something?
Let's not infest this top thread any further


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Ace High, day 48 . . . I can't top the pics of plants hanging out at the pool!


That pool pic is awesome isn't it can't wait till they are all fully in flower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> I’m tapped out but for those still buying..discount code works with auction (rollitup)


Can't stack it with nuggets, so I'll wait.

Paying more than $25 doesn't make sense right now because I've got 50+ packs waiting to get popped...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I only got 3 females out of my pack of chinook haze, but the one I kept is killer.
> The buds keep getting better and better the longer they cure, and that plant is a fucking beast!
> 
> I should get a pic...
> ...


Nice, makes me want to bust out my pack!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 24, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Nice, makes me want to bust out my pack!


I'm super excited to try it outdoors because other growers said it does better with natural sunlight. 
Not surprising, since they never really stopped stretching until the sixth week of flower. 
Good thing I wasn't in a tent...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do you want a penis sword fight or something?
> Let's not infest this top thread any further









penis sword fight!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've got some beans maybe a half dozen nl x haze from the mid 90s.. what a waste they wouldn't germ now surely


Try them

Got nothing to lose. I just ran two from '99 and while a little slow, were very nice plants in the end.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Try them
> 
> Got nothing to lose. I just ran two from '99 and while a little slow, were very nice plants in the end.


Serious ?
Germ methods if ok to ask ?


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 24, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I hate to change the subject and possibly end an exhausted argument, but is there anyone growing out any GPS with HLG QB’s?
> 
> Curious how they grow/stretch under those LED’s.


i run a qb600h. just used it for the first time and am impressed for sure. it's over a 4x4 area so i dial it down to ~510-550w or so at the most. i just finished flowering a cookies n chem female which you can find pictures of by going through my post history.

it's 3000k so the plants weren't super compact, but they weren't lanky by any means. was my first time growing the cookies n chem so i don't have a comparison on that one, but the rainbow jones cuts i had in there with it i have grown a few times before and they stretched a bit less than under hps, but not by a lot.

pros:
- efficiency
- great PAR
- versatile (potentiometer)
- lower power (than hid)
- lower heat as a result

cons:
- requires a lot of headroom to really crank up (had foxtailing from a plant at ~20 inches)
- requires a lot of headroom to achieve proper coverage (this light is literally the reason i bought a gorilla tent. needed as much height as i could fit in the room which is 9 ft with about 10 inches to the ceiling after that)
- expensive(i had mine assembled and tested and also had a potentiometer added. was ~$800USD after shipping to canada)
- not really a 'con' but it's quite heavy


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 24, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Nice plant!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A tds meter will get u close.a red laser is the best way,will get you over 40ppm and that's all you need


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Serious ?
> Germ methods if ok to ask ?


I second the popping the old beans...they won't do you any good just sitting there. Sand paper in a match box or pill bottle and shake the beans in it to thin the hull. A little peroxide in the water you germ them in. If they don't pop after 24hrs you might even take a razor knife and score the seam of the hull. I've seen some decent threads on popping old beans...i got gifted some beans from the 70s and 80s recently from an old toker. He said he only kept beans from the good stuff.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jul 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i run a qb600h. just used it for the first time and am impressed for sure. it's over a 4x4 area so i dial it down to ~510-550w or so at the most. i just finished flowering a cookies n chem female which you can find pictures of by going through my post history.
> 
> it's 3000k so the plants weren't super compact, but they weren't lanky by any means. was my first time growing the cookies n chem so i don't have a comparison on that one, but the rainbow jones cuts i had in there with it i have grown a few times before and they stretched a bit less than under hps, but not by a lot.
> 
> ...




Good stuff. 
Appreciate the detailed/informative info.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 24, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> I second the popping the old beans...they won't do you any good just sitting there. Sand paper in a match box or pill bottle and shake the beans in it to thin the hull. A little peroxide in the water you germ them in. If they don't pop after 24hrs you might even take a razor knife and score the seam of the hull. I've seen some decent threads on popping old beans...i got gifted some beans from the 70s and 80s recently from and old toker. He said he only kept beans from the good stuff.


Thanks


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 24, 2018)

Cookies n Chem looking like a 27 degree overnight frost hit


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 24, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Cookies n Chem looking like a 27 degree overnight frost hit
> 
> View attachment 4170713


At 28 days, so is mine, it is way in back of the tent so pics are a bit tough, but it is getting so frosty the sugar leaves are curling already


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2018)

Orange blossom special coming down on day 69.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special coming down on day 69.
> 
> View attachment 4170768 View attachment 4170769 View attachment 4170770


Very nice. 

I managed to kill an entire pack worth of OBS seedlings with my bumble-fuckery at the start of the season (outdoor). Hoping to try again another time...was really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Sebud (Jul 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Jelly Pie #5View attachment 4158210


Very nice what does it smell and taste like


----------



## Sebud (Jul 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special coming down on day 69.
> 
> View attachment 4170768 View attachment 4170769 View attachment 4170770


Nice pics you should enter them in the monthly contest on GPS


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Jul 25, 2018)

2easy said:


> which other breeders have you tried which you could recommend?


A big fan of the subcool TGA genetics. The flavors, the consistency. The smell just beautiful. Can't say enough about them.

Brothers Grimm have always produced strong, delicious buds for us. Old school, consistent, a long history of doing it right with these guys.

DNA genetics, Serious Seeds, Chimara have produced some gorgeous plants.


There are also some that are no longer in business. Have been ordering seeds online since the late 90s. Many companies over the years plus loads of freebies. Don't remember them all to be honest.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I managed to kill an entire pack worth of OBS seedlings with my bumble-fuckery at the start of the season (outdoor). Hoping to try again another time...was really looking forward to that one.


OBS #2, 28 days since flip. Smelling like tart tangerine juice.


Two running, both orangey, sorry for the garbage pic...at day 30 now


----------



## quiescent (Jul 25, 2018)

gotta say that subcool's shit is cool if you want to grow plants that are poorly structured and yield shit or smoke weed that has subpar potency with good flavor

not many people would recommend TGA gear in the states.... must be Canadian.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> gotta say that subcool's shit is cool if you want to grow plants that are poorly structured and yield shit or smoke weed that has subpar potency with good flavor
> 
> not many people would recommend TGA gear in the states.... must be Canadian.


Thanks for your deeply reasoned and experienced opinion, newbie. The sandbox is that way ->
#gtfooh

Unrelated, here are some more GPS early midflower shots from the discoteca. Day 30

CnC
OBS1
Blizzard Bush
OBS2


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special coming down on day 69.
> 
> View attachment 4170768 View attachment 4170769 View attachment 4170770


I hope mine looks half as good! Nice job.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I hate to change the subject and possibly end an exhausted argument, but is there anyone growing out any GPS with HLG QB’s?
> 
> Curious how they grow/stretch under those LED’s.


Best plants I’ve ever grown were grown under QB fixtures. I just harvested 2 jelly Pie phenotypes and 2 Boom Town phenotypes. Right around 2x stretch from day 1 of the flip. Keep the light intensity right around 800 PPFD at the canopy and the plants will stack just right


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 25, 2018)

@genuity 
How much of a stretch did your pebble pusher's have in n flower?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 25, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> A big fan of the subcool TGA genetics. The flavors, the consistency. The smell just beautiful. Can't say enough about them.
> 
> Brothers Grimm have always produced strong, delicious buds for us. Old school, consistent, a long history of doing it right with these guys.
> 
> ...


actually for me, some of the best beans came from homeade crosses from generous folks here and there, but I bought, gifted and traded a shitton.


----------



## genuity (Jul 25, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> @genuity
> How much of a stretch did your pebble pusher's have in n flower?


2x stretch on what looks like & smells like a fruity stardawg pheno
The other 2 a tad taller(2.5x)stretch 

Just put the big 3 in 12/12.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 25, 2018)

genuity said:


> 2x stretch on what looks like & smells like a fruity stardawg pheno
> The other 2 a tad taller(2.5x)stretch
> 
> Just put the big 3 in 12/12.


I’d say mine are very similar as far as stretch. I topped two and had to tie back the other two. The two I topped were definitely the stronger in vegetative. Just watered today, they are going threw about 3/4 of a gallon every two days.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 25, 2018)

I just transplanted a couple females of mine yesterday. I'm thinking at least one will go into flower tomorrow.
So far I have 3 females with 3 yet to show.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> gotta say that subcool's shit is cool if you want to grow plants that are poorly structured and yield shit or smoke weed that has subpar potency with good flavor
> 
> not many people would recommend TGA gear in the states.... must be Canadian.


I’m Canadian n when I read that post I was like da fuck? First time I’ve ever heard anyone put them high on a list.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m Canadian n when I read that post I was like da fuck? First time I’ve ever heard anyone put them high on a list.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m Canadian n when I read that post I was like da fuck? First time I’ve ever heard anyone put them high on a list.


I don’t think they shit gold or anything, but Cheesequake, Jilly Bean, Chernobyl, Agent Orange, are all pretty solid in terms of throwing some hot shit keeper phenos. I admit I am ignorant of their overall track record, but it seems like their gear pops up in a lot of new crosses, some chuckers out there are seeing something worth putting effort into.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think they shit gold or anything, but Cheesequake, Jilly Bean, Chernobyl, Agent Orange, are all pretty solid in terms of throwing some hot shit keeper phenos.


I just smoked some chocolope 
Ok at best


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

I have run tga gear in the past and have nothing but good things to say in my experiences.

Jillybean was loved by everyone, I’ve ran cherrygasm, ace of spades, JTR vortex and a couple more, and always a five pack at a time, always a keeper in 5 beans. Also ran Chernobyl and I think I’m bout to get another pack since the re drop, top five all time smoke

Also I’ve ran tons of BOG gear and breeders boutique strains that have several tga genetics as a parent and nothing by fire, respect for tga

Got two tents of Greenpoint gear and love that too, but I wouldn’t put dirt on tga namesake. Hope he’s doing good after the fires tore everything down


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 25, 2018)

lived in OR for a minute. Cut of chernobyl yrs ago wasn't bad. Sub even grew some beans we threw at him one time, I forget the episode deal, been 5-6 yrs. Got to meet some good dudes up in Portland, ole sportz down south. Lone before he passed. Hard to get into some of the circles, lol. Just didn't make enough to stay and live there. Had a perfect setup though and let a gal talk me into walkin away............oh....anyhow. .Really wished I'd never left


----------



## njamess (Jul 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I think you're right. I live near by a person who breeds a strain called skunkdog, and I believe he would probably only give me a cut if I had something rare to trade with him. Being on an island it makes it hard to find rare cuts.


Did someone say Skunkdog?
 
Veg for a month and no topping required


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think they shit gold or anything, but Cheesequake, Jilly Bean, Chernobyl, Agent Orange, are all pretty solid in terms of throwing some hot shit keeper phenos. I admit I am ignorant of their overall track record, but it seems like their gear pops up in a lot of new crosses, some chuckers out there are seeing something worth putting effort into.


Subcool sucks as a breeder. Alot of other breeders make strains for him. Like norstar genetics. And his jillybean was made by his ex ol lady. And hes been known to swap names on packages of beans. His agent orange isnt agent orange unless it's an older pack. 2+ years ago. I have screenshots of convo between me him n jill with him saying he used the wrong male and female for agent orange. Then he said fuck it. Jus swap the labels. I use to test for him. I bet I have 15 or 20 strains from that were nvr released. I still get a pack of beans from him every month. After the half naked pic to his step daughter I quit running his stuff. But some of the stuff I did run. Was ok. Some sucked. And some was very nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Subcool sucks as a breeder. Alot of other breeders make strains for him. Like norstar genetics. And his jillybean was made by his ex ol lady. And hes been known to swap names on packages of beans. His agent orange isnt agent orange unless it's an older pack. 2+ years ago. I have screenshots of convo between me him n jill with him saying he used the wrong male and female for agent orange. Then he said fuck it. Jus swap the labels. I use to test for him. I bet I have 15 or 20 strains from that were nvr released. I still get a pack of beans from him every month. After the half naked pic to his step daughter I quit running his stuff. But some of the stuff I did run. Was ok. Some sucked. And some was very nice.


Plush berry is one of my favorite purple strains. 
His double purple doja is also very nice...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Plush berry is one of my favorite purple strains.
> His double purple doja is also very nice...


Yeah not everything he puts out is bad. I actually had a mother of plushberry is one I lost in the flood.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2018)

TGA beans have made a ton of bean growers and weed consumers happy for many years. 

The end.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 25, 2018)

I have a fantastic "PlushBerry".


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2018)

Two Pioneer Kush at 56 days and getting close. Leaves end stage yellowing on lower buds. Average size and nice branching with chunky hard buds. Mostly red/rust pistils and trichs are 40% clear, 40%cloudy, 20% light amber. Quite Dank but can't say what.

3 Dynamite Diesel a few days in flower and hoping for the best. These all lean to the Sativa side of life.

My last 4 Copper Chem beans have hit the towel.

Butch Cassidy tightens up In the jar and is as dense as some “brick” weed but never been pressed and smells like a real bakery with individual sweet rolls and different cookies. Damn powerful relaxant! Butch can put you down and keep you there. Not just my own thoughts but my bud buds think so also.


----------



## dano88 (Jul 25, 2018)

I got a chemdawg. And I got oak tree and watermelon going at friends chemdawg should be good the other two or nooby growers but will be something diff.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Thanks for your deeply reasoned and experienced opinion, newbie. The sandbox is that way ->
> #gtfooh
> 
> Unrelated, here are some more GPS early midflower shots from the discoteca. Day 30
> ...


I think it's funny you use my join date, which I note your account is barely 3 years old, to one of the communities that people that have been around since the overgrow days (as I have) would put on the lower echelon of mj forums. Google/facebook linked ads, trackers, your data potentially being mined and sold off, and don't even get me started on the amount of true noobs with sick looking plants and poorly executed setups giving out advice to other noobs.... blind leading the blind here at riu/grasscity. I only joined here to see the pictures, had no real plans to participate tbh and you're confirming why I had those plans.

I've grown thousands of seeds from around a hundred sources over the past 12 or so years, I know what's out there and who is faking the funk and who holds it. Am I some kind of growing god that is going to claim superiority in skills/knowledge over someone else even if it were true? No. I'm also not a small closet grower in a legal environment (if you are, more power to ya) so what genetics I grow/have grown is a bit more important to the overall journey than it might be to the guy that can go to the dispensary and get good shit to cover mistakes/poor decisions.

Subcool has posted publicly that he selects plants for taste, bag appeal and smell. He doesn't select for structure, potency or stability of intersex traits. He's told people that are looking for the things growers care about to lower their expectations on those characteristics when running his gear. All fact that if I felt like justifying my stance I would spend 15 minutes googling examples, you're just gonna have to take my word for it or research it yourself.

When I saw someone recommend TGA over gear from people like Karma, Chimera, RareDankness, CannaVenture, BOG, the list goes on; I had to speak up and point out the flaws in his gear. Are there some winners in TGA gear? Probably, grown full packs of 4 or 5 strains and didn't keep a single plant. Nothing was worth keeping from a potency/ease of growth standpoint.

As far as the Canadian comment goes I have a few friends up north that grow. They all grow 90s weed (tastes good, lower odor, potency lacking... more of a session type weed) or stuff from A'dam which today is still basically 90s weed. Was it in good taste? Probably not. It was a smart ass comment poking fun.

You can take or leave my input where I left it, idgaf. Telling me to gtfo and trying to invalidate my opinion based on my join date is laughable, it really is. You've got your right to be wrong in my eyes just as much as I have mine to be wrong in yours. Maybe you should take a toke of some nice GPS gear and think about the golden rule. Hopefully our next interaction will be more pleasant on both ends.







some tga gear I grew in 2008-2009, note the great bag appeal and nanners.


----------



## dano88 (Jul 25, 2018)

I picked chemdawg on the scraps i smoked sexing them.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 25, 2018)

I was a TGA addict for the first few years of my growing life, and that was all I grew. His stuff is okay, I haven't bought anything from them in years. I stopped growing his stuff because it never really turned out as described.


----------



## dano88 (Jul 25, 2018)

Chemdawg loves the organic shit hopfully i get some tasty buds.


----------



## dano88 (Jul 25, 2018)

I used all sorts of stuff mostly organic this one stuff smellee like mollasses idk if thats certified organic or the rooting hormone.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2018)

@dano88 

Advertising, buying or selling seeds here is heavily frowned upon for legal reasons.

Please don't do it again.

TY
GWN


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 25, 2018)

dano88 said:


> I picked chemdawg on the scraps i smoked sexing them.


Chemdawg?

As far as TGA, I’ve smoked some of his stuff. Slymer and Jillybean stand out for their flavor and smell, but nothing was what I would call potent. His strains also tend to be very similar to each other, but I’m guessing that doesn’t bother many here. He’s also one of the more divisive characters, and I fall into the camp that thinks he’s an ass with an oversized ego.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> TGA...I fall into the camp that thinks he’s an ass with an oversized ego.


I do too, but he is not alone in that.


quiescent said:


> I think it's funny you use my join date, which I note your account is barely 3 years old, to one of the communities that people that have been around since the overgrow days (as I have) would put on the lower echelon of mj forums. Google/facebook linked ads, trackers, your data potentially being mined and sold off, and don't even get me started on the amount of true noobs with sick looking plants and poorly executed setups giving out advice to other noobs.... blind leading the blind here at riu/grasscity. I only joined here to see the pictures, had no real plans to participate tbh and you're confirming why I had those plans.
> 
> I've grown thousands of seeds from around a hundred sources over the past 12 or so years, I know what's out there and who is faking the funk and who holds it. Am I some kind of growing god that is going to claim superiority in skills/knowledge over someone else even if it were true? No. I'm also not a small closet grower in a legal environment (if you are, more power to ya) so what genetics I grow/have grown is a bit more important to the overall journey than it might be to the guy that can go to the dispensary and get good shit to cover mistakes/poor decisions.
> 
> ...


I am sure everyone is very proud of your accomplishments, but for me; Zero fucks given.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Chemdawg?
> 
> As far as TGA, I’ve smoked some of his stuff. Slymer and Jillybean stand out for their flavor and smell, but nothing was what I would call potent. His strains also tend to be very similar to each other, but I’m guessing that doesn’t bother many here. He’s also one of the more divisive characters, and I fall into the camp that thinks he’s an ass with an oversized ego.


I legit think that's a bot spamming because the posts were fairly unintelligible.

I have learned through the years that if you don't want to limit whose gear you grow just assume every breeder is a big tool and only let the gear and the path the breeder took to produce said gear as your economic-moral compass.

His soil mix is another thing that's good/bad that he gave to the community.... a double edged sword similar to his genetics. TLDR: Needs more Ca from different sources than is in the recipe and should go from a straight peat/coco - drainage - compost mix + amendments instead of using bagged soils as a base.


----------



## Vegetabilly (Jul 25, 2018)

I have grown TGA jilly bean lacked potency but had great flavor, chernoble was potent but I couldn't get a decent yield out of it in my door setup. In growing mostly Greenpoint. First 2 photos are pioneer kush   cowboy kush, eagle scout, tomahawk in veg partition of my green/shade house. Running these organic.[/ATTACH]


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I think it's funny you use my join date, which I note your account is barely 3 years old, to one of the communities that people that have been around since the overgrow days (as I have) would put on the lower echelon of mj forums. Google/facebook linked ads, trackers, your data potentially being mined and sold off, and don't even get me started on the amount of true noobs with sick looking plants and poorly executed setups giving out advice to other noobs.... blind leading the blind here at riu/grasscity. I only joined here to see the pictures, had no real plans to participate tbh and you're confirming why I had those plans.
> 
> I've grown thousands of seeds from around a hundred sources over the past 12 or so years, I know what's out there and who is faking the funk and who holds it. Am I some kind of growing god that is going to claim superiority in skills/knowledge over someone else even if it were true? No. I'm also not a small closet grower in a legal environment (if you are, more power to ya) so what genetics I grow/have grown is a bit more important to the overall journey than it might be to the guy that can go to the dispensary and get good shit to cover mistakes/poor decisions.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information!
It's been my experience that Cult Classics gear also falls into the not-so-stable, strange growth category.
Got a few called 'Purification' in flower now and it's been a strange ride. Only got 8 out of 12 to germinate but ended up with 4 females. The runt is outdoors, but her sisters are indoors on week 3 of 12/12.
Holy shit, are they different!
None of them has good branching, and they all totally sucked in veg.
Now that they're in flower, they still want to be single cola plants -- even though they're 6+ feet tall.

What a pain in the ass!

I hope the bud is worth it.

My Jupiter & Beyond started horribly, and I only got 5 plants out of two packs (24 seeds).
Most of those plants sucked big-time, and now there are two.
I still haven't checked them for gender... 
-- edit --
Here are the J&Bs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

@quiescent When you walked through the door swinging your dick like that, what did you expect?

A truly experienced person should know that newbs fly through talking shit constantly on forums like this. Your post got exactly what it deserved from me.

I don’t know you and you don’t know me. It seemed for a moment like you had forgotten we are in mutual ignorance of one another.

I haven’t been growing long but I am a bright old fucker. I won’t underestimate you, if you’ll extend that same courtesy to others.

I have no quarrel with you, I met bluster with bluster because your approach was boorish.

You seem smart and pretty reasonable, we just hit each other a bit wrong out of the gate. I can let it go.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Serious ?
> Germ methods if ok to ask ?


Paper towels.. Pretty simple


----------



## quiescent (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @quiescent When you walked through the door swinging your dick like that, what the fuck did you expect?
> 
> A truly experienced person should know that newbs fly through talking shit constantly on forums like this. Your post got exactly what it deserved from me.
> 
> ...


You're right, I forget I'm on the internet sometimes as you can't properly convey the message with just the text. The Canadian comment sounded way funnier in my headspace at the time but probably led to the whole comment being taken the wrong way.

My post seems boorish because I was literally on the way out of the house but for whatever reason felt the need to respond. My messages are usually a bit more eloquent if needed and I have the time to craft it.

I underestimate no one and really don't have a grow ego, we all start somewhere.

Same bro, no beef here. I responded in the way I did so as to not burn any bridges as I don't need internet enemies just like anyone else.


----------



## growslut (Jul 25, 2018)

Here's a sexing question--if fem plants puts out seeds, is there any way to guesstimate the general trend for sex of seeds?

I've got some seeds from fem plants. Had some light leak issues so not sure if they self-seeded or got some pollen from another plant

Second question, if it is herm seeds, are herm seeds worth planting?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You're right, I forget I'm on the internet sometimes as you can't properly convey the message with just the text. The Canadian comment sounded way funnier in my headspace at the time but probably led to the whole comment being taken the wrong way.
> 
> My post seems boorish because I was literally on the way out of the house but for whatever reason felt the need to respond. My messages are usually a bit more eloquent if needed and I have the time to craft it.
> 
> ...


Lol, we are all meatbags.

I had a shitty morning due to a friend of mine having a meltdown, and your post probably hit a nerve I wasn’t aware of. I’m not even Canadian, lol!

All good, this is a thread for celebration and many danks.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 25, 2018)

growslut said:


> H
> 
> Second question, if it is herm seeds, are herm seeds worth planting?


chemdawg probably came from a hermi... they called it dog bud and there were 13 seeds in one ounce bag.


----------



## growslut (Jul 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Apparently, it wasn't even close...
> 
> I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> ...


Don't think this got the credit it deserves. Seriously--HUGE Congrats to Typo!!! 

And to Greenpoint for certified award-winning gear!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Paper towels.. Pretty simple


I do the same I just thought with older seeds maybe I just take it further
Ty for the reply


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @quiescent When you walked through the door swinging your dick like that, what did you expect?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I do the same I just thought with older seeds maybe I just take it further
> Ty for the reply


If you have any urb after you scuff them. Give a soak in it. Str8 out the bottle. Non diluted. If you have any. For 24hrs. Or gibberellic acid either or. I have ton of old beans from my dad. I pop stuff from the 70s. Using the urb method. Then into paper towels. Then to your media.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you have any urb after you scuff them. Give a soak in it. Str8 out the bottle. Non diluted. If you have any. For 24hrs. Or gibberellic acid either or. I have ton of old beans from my dad. I pop stuff from the 70s. Using the urb method. Then into paper towels. Then to your media.


What's the deal with using peroxide is that just for diseases etc when u soak em ?also urb I've never heard of that?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> What's the deal with using peroxide is that just for diseases etc when u soak em ?also urb I've never heard of that?


I've used 3% peroxide as well. It gives the taproot extra oxygen. But I've noticed in my cases that the paper towel really isnt needed. After they crack. Using water and peroxide put em right in your media. But the urb natural soak I've found is the best after scuffing for older beans. Or beans that are thick shelled. Jus soak it in like table spoon of urb natural after scuffing. For 24hrs. Then go to either camp paper towel or your dirt or however your running.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

@ruby fruit here ya go


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You seem smart and pretty reasonable, we just hit each other a bit wrong out of the gate. I can let it go.





quiescent said:


> Same bro, no beef here.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 25, 2018)

I have had a beans in the past that all would crack but damp off immediately. Pretty sure they had some sort of pathogen on the outside. A soak in h202 really helped with those ones.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


You want some? Get in here, big fella!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Garlix growing like an indica, no noticeable stretch , staying short and starting to put on the frost around day 25


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 25, 2018)

If any of you have been around long enough and know of his older gear DannyBoy from Sub was good and potent.

Queaner and Querkel were nice also.Years later i still have friends sayin they wish i still had his Pandoras Box also.We ran AO monnocrops for almost 3 yrs.But that's over 10 yrs ago now.

So many harp on TGA's stuff concerning potency,but the guy says it himself and always has,he doesn't breed towards potency he breeds for terps and i'll give him that.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Night rider Day 28 ish
 


Blizzard bush in the back the stretchy long flowering pheno, second run , I got some curing I’ll get a pic in a few...the night rider is in front of it


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lived in OR for a minute. Cut of chernobyl yrs ago wasn't bad. Sub even grew some beans we threw at him one time, I forget the episode deal, been 5-6 yrs. Got to meet some good dudes up in Portland, ole sportz down south. Lone before he passed. Hard to get into some of the circles, lol. Just didn't make enough to stay and live there. Had a perfect setup though and let a gal talk me into walkin away............oh....anyhow. .Really wished I'd never left


@Bodyne are you referring to "Sportster"?


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Since it came up earlier thought I take a pic of some jillybean with a 12 month cure , tasty orange daytime just perfect for summer beach days


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Jelly pie around day 32


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

Pioneer kush day 54

 

Sorry about the slight red i didn’t take it out of the tent


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> What's the deal with using peroxide is that just for diseases etc when u soak em ?also urb I've never heard of that?


Peroxide is pretty unstable and it becomes an oxidizer, it basically will dissolve most organic material. Maybe the peroxide helps with old seeds by also thinning the outer shell so that oxygen and water can penetrate with greater ease?


----------



## 2easy (Jul 25, 2018)

Puoneer kush lloks pretty good. Is it discontinued?


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

The blizzard Bush after a week or two of drying , flowered for over 85 days , still white hairs. Not as dense as any of the other GPS gear I’ve grown out , much more of a pura vida leaner as I only get marshmallow vanilla muted smells off her, found a few lower balls on her when trimming, that’s expected going that long of flower... she won’t be sticking around, but I did pop more hibernate, my favorite strain run by greenpoint yet....here’s the Bb


  
Magoo

Edit: the blizzard is a fkin yielder though, one gallon soil bucket for the test run , 3 zips not bad


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Peroxide is pretty unstable and it becomes an oxidizer, it basically will dissolve most organic material. Maybe the peroxide helps with old seeds by also thinning the outer shell so that oxygen and water can penetrate with greater ease?


You dont need but a little bit. Like 2ml in a cup of water. Bc you are correct it does and will dissolve organic matter. 100% I prefer using urb over anything else.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You want some? Get in here, big fella!


I'm good, thanks.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 25, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Bodyne are you referring to "Sportster"?


yep, great cat! Also Kareem Uvuniun, too. Super cool dudes, salt o the earth!

Per the methods, I used to use shotglass method, one drop of peroxide in distilled water on the hot water heater, covered up. Then I seen a guy do it this way and now I do and have pretty good luck; just started using sammich bags, but on a heating pad, but wrapped up in a towel thick, distilled water, couple drops or so of peroxide, usually get cracked and tails in 24-36 hrs. Just figured the peroxide put oxy in the water, but too much will mess it up. I also been having good luck with the riot rooters lately, but also trying just planting in medium.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Pioneer kush day 54
> 
> View attachment 4171110 View attachment 4171112
> 
> Sorry about the slight red i didn’t take it out of the tent


Those are some beautiful plants brother. All of em.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 25, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> The blizzard Bush after a week or two of drying , flowered for over 85 days , still white hairs. Not as dense as any of the other GPS gear I’ve grown out , much more of a pura vida leaner as I only get marshmallow vanilla muted smells off her, found a few lower balls on her when trimming, that’s expected going that long of flower... she won’t be sticking around, but I did pop more hibernate, my favorite strain run by greenpoint yet....here’s the Bb
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171119 View attachment 4171120 View attachment 4171121
> ...


hows the hibernate, keep waitin for a smoke report, thanks


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those are some beautiful plants brother. All of em.


Thanks brother appreciate the kind words




Bodyne said:


> hows the hibernate, keep waitin for a smoke report, thanks


I posted pics maybe about two weeks of pages back (sorry you guys fly through pages here lol)

I came across two phenos , one stardawg leaner which is the one I really liked ,real dark coloring , the flavor had the chem flavor I Have been chasing since 06, im ashamed I didn’t clone her. Smoke is narcotic like , will induce sleep, calming and relaxing bud definitely what fits my needs , if you smoke it in the day it’s like a Xanax “high”, sleepy but happy.

The other pheno was much lighter in color , red hairs abundent, not as sleepy but still puts most people to sleep if they aren’t high tolerance, this pheno has and is still developing a strong pine taste to it, not the smell, smell is like a chem skunk butt

Edit : both were both about 60 days , and I like that too


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 25, 2018)

1 of 3 Bounty Hunters, bout a month or so out. Not a loud funk, but a dankness, lite rottin meat/lil onion dirt.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 1 of 3 Bounty Hunters, bout a month or so out. Not a loud funk, but a dankness, lite rottin meat/lil onion dirt.


My outdoor Raindance has a bit of that decomp funk going on with the stem rub.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 25, 2018)

Boy I really gotta start thinking outside the box more. 

Here I've been running for weeks, my cmh @ 70% and cobs @ 33 watts instead of 50 because of summertime heat. 

I have central air. Been jumping up and down doing everything I can to get as much air to be coming out the register in the basement as possible, trying to keep temps down. 

It really took this long to click 
Back to 100% with a 79 degree high


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 1 of 3 Bounty Hunters, bout a month or so out. Not a loud funk, but a dankness, lite rottin meat/lil onion dirt.


Funny, while sticking my face through my canopy yesterday (SDK) looking for sex organs. I thought to myself man I smell cheeseburgers with onions in them....


----------



## typoerror (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

Not GPS but who doesn’t love purple & huge buds ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not GPS but who doesn’t love purple & huge buds ?
> View attachment 4171178View attachment 4171183


That looks like my double purple doja!


----------



## klx (Jul 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My outdoor Raindance has a bit of that decomp funk going on with the stem rub.





Bodyne said:


> 1 of 3 Bounty Hunters, bout a month or so out. Not a loud funk, but a dankness, lite rottin meat/lil onion dirt.


My Gunslingers have the same funk, i was trying to put my finger on it yesterday how to describe it. Sweaty, rotten funk is about right.


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not GPS but who doesn’t love purple & huge buds ?
> View attachment 4171178View attachment 4171183


I've got a pack of TPR that I'd really like to get to. That looks damn good.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not GPS but who doesn’t love purple & huge buds ?
> View attachment 4171178View attachment 4171183


What strain is that brother?

Edit: beautiful color and contrast


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That looks like my double purple doja!


Triple Purple Rhino


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yep, great cat! Also Kareem Uvuniun, too. Super cool dudes, salt o the earth!


Yes sir good peeps.


----------



## Noinch (Jul 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> If any of you have been around long enough and know of his older gear DannyBoy from Sub was good and potent.
> 
> Queaner and Querkel were nice also.Years later i still have friends sayin they wish i still had his Pandoras Box also.We ran AO monnocrops for almost 3 yrs.But that's over 10 yrs ago now.
> 
> So many harp on TGA's stuff concerning potency,but the guy says it himself and always has,he doesn't breed towards potency he breeds for terps and i'll give him that.


Tbh this is kind of what I hate about the modern cannabis scene (sorry guys this is mostly america) everyone wants super high thc% that blasts you sky high with one rip. I like to smoke and be functional, I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah not everything he puts out is bad. I actually had a mother of plushberry is one I lost in the flood.


A lot fo people say this. I got a few packs of plushberry x starfighter hope fully turns out nice. He discontinued plush due to hermies unfortunately.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Tbh this is kind of what I hate about the modern cannabis scene (sorry guys this is mostly america) everyone wants super high thc% that blasts you sky high with one rip. I like to smoke and be functional, I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours


I hear this most alot and I would ask you, if you were on morphine, would you worry bout what it tasted like, or would you quarter the tablets, and just get by on that amount of medicine? This is exactly the diff between medical users and rec users. Why they have mmj and rec meds. And from what I hear, other than some black market, the med users get the better stuff out of the clubs of the legalized states. I'd say if you want to smoke and stay functional, some easy sats or autoflowers oughtta work for ya. If you want the pain to go away or at least get your mind off of it, you want that high THC stuff. That one hit shit lasts longer, and works better as a medicine than as a cocktail. jmho Kinda like the dabs, some don't mind messin with a torch, skillet, huge glassware,etc, and some just want to smoke the flowers.


----------



## Noinch (Jul 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I hear this most alot and I would ask you, if you were on morphine, would you worry bout what it tasted like, or would you quarter the tablets, and just get by on that amount of medicine? This is exactly the diff between medical users and rec users. Why they have mmj and rec meds. And from what I hear, other than some black market, the med users get the better stuff out of the clubs of the legalized states. I'd say if you want to smoke and stay functional, some easy sats or autoflowers oughtta work for ya. If you want the pain to go away or at least get your mind off of it, you want that high THC stuff. That one hit shit lasts longer, and works better as a medicine than as a cocktail. jmho Kinda like the dabs, some don't mind messin with a torch, skillet, huge glassware,etc, and some just want to smoke the flowers.


I never said high testing strains in general were bad so I don't know why you're implying that I'm against people having strong medicine. I just said there's a problem with people saying all weed needs to be high testing like a lot of people in this thread specifically bashing strains that they even admit taste and smell nice and have great terpene profiles but are 'trash' because they're not super potent. That's all I'm saying


----------



## sato108 (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Tbh this is kind of what I hate about the modern cannabis scene (sorry guys this is mostly america) everyone wants super high thc% that blasts you sky high with one rip. I like to smoke and be functional, I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I never said high testing strains in general were bad so I don't know why you're implying that I'm against people having strong medicine. I just said there's a problem with people saying all weed needs to be high testing like a lot of people in this thread specifically bashing strains that they even admit taste and smell nice and have great terpene profiles but are 'trash' because they're not super potent. That's all I'm saying


I understand, just wanting to make the medicine perspective point. Not trash, I just think many look at it as why bother, if you are going to grow or buy, do you want stuff that tastes and looks just ok, or you gonna want the stronger stuff. But its up to each his own, hence so many bean banks, cuts circulating, etc. jmo


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 26, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> View attachment 4171251
> The bible thumper of the Purple Badlands


 Looks great! Bible Thumper?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looks great! Bible Thumper?


She's praying.....


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> She's praying.....


So it wasn't a terrible metaphor


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 26, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> She's praying.....


Ahhhh, nice. I was thinking frankincense and myrrh.........


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I never said high testing strains in general were bad so I don't know why you're implying that I'm against people having strong medicine. I just said there's a problem with people saying all weed needs to be high testing like a lot of people in this thread specifically bashing strains that they even admit taste and smell nice and have great terpene profiles but are 'trash' because they're not super potent. That's all I'm saying


This is the difference between medicine and simply getting high. Both hold merit but for completely different reasons. Just because something tests high in THC does not mean it is good medicine, and vise versa. 
Every individual and every condition is as different as the cannabinoid and terp profile of each strain. Only paying attention to thc levels has made us lose as many great strains as prohibition did in regards to non high yielding fast flowering strains. 
In my opinion this is part of the beauty of cannabis. 
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours





Bodyne said:


> That one hit shit lasts longer, and works better as a medicine than as a cocktail.


You know what would be cool? If either of you cats would _identify _these "one hit" strains. Personally, I believe they're as real as Big Foot.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I understand, just wanting to make the medicine perspective point. Not trash, I just think many look at it as why bother, if you are going to grow or buy, do you want stuff that tastes and looks just ok, or you gonna want the stronger stuff. But its up to each his own, hence so many bean banks, cuts circulating, etc. jmo


I definitely understand what you’re saying. Bang for your buck in a way. 

But after so many years and so many strains I realized how much it depends on individuals needs and /or genetic makeup, different amount of receptors in each individual brain etc. one strain that may uplift someone’s depresssion and anxiety may be a 15 percent strain that gets them to function in the real world. 

There’s much more in the flowers than thc and cbd that goes into play with the high, and individual ailments

Some may need a knockout for sleep. Some may need the pain killing effects but still do their work well function and concentrate. Remember we all have different careers also, during the day I need my math on point etc. some strains slow me down and have me thinking slower, some faster . 

My point is Everyone’s needs and chemical make up is different, so effect from each strain and pheno is different person to person.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Pretty sure the quote is:
> “Life, uh, finds a way.”
> Not to be a total pedant without a cause, or anything like that.


Stop screwing with the old guy! 



Michael Huntherz said:


> No, it would not produce any plants with a Y chromosome. Sorry, it is not personal, that is just how dioecy works. Hermaphroditism is not maleness.


Zactly....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 26, 2018)

End of day 35


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not a true male though. The genome is missing those genes, it just expresses male parts.
> 
> 
> Yeah it is real but what is also real is the fact that the plant doesn't have any male genetics in the genome at all. It isn't a true male, just expresses male parts. Chimera has a post about this that details what they found in the lab he works at. It's in his forum and in my old post I mentioned here. Sam also goes into detail on it and fem seeds in general in a great post over there too.
> ...


Thing being it expresses no actual female parts either!
Those male parts work damn good too... I've heard a cpl of guys call them "super males". For the life of me, I don't remember why,,and I don't agree with that either. Althogth, if I get another at some point. I will work it to see what it's use does.

I have seen, at one time long ago. One of those "males", produce more males in the offspring of that "male". Not at normal ratio's either. I did not see, nor know what became of further results. It was someone else's work and I did not visit him again for some years.

As a side bar:
I have a friend who bought several packs of beans from a limited run by a cooperative breeding program by 2 rather well known breeders.
This fellow I am speaking of, could not get any of those beans that did pop (He had problems popping them too.) to do any more then go full on balls bisexual at about weeks 4&5 in bloom.

I wanted this strain and didn't want to spend up for it at this point. This friend then sent me 2 clones of each surviving pheno.
My results were "normal" for both pheno's! NO herming at any point, no expression of any kind of herming action. Lovely, long, thick, trich covered (heavy too) budding with some interesting bud structure on this first run - "flat ends, with splits at the top bud. Like 2 massive buds form the end of the main." (on the #21 pheno - more sativa expressed in growth patterns. The # 19 pheno is more Indica in growth expression and has "normal" bud structure).

I think it was environmental stress he was experiencing....Environment meaning; temps, RH, feed, infestations/infections. Just about anything off "norm"...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> Thing being it expresses no actual female parts either!
> Those male parts work damn good too... I've heard a cpl of guys call them "super males". For the life of me, I don't remember why,,and I don't agree with that either. Althogth, if I get another at some point. I will work it to see what it's use does.
> 
> I have seen, at one time long ago. One of those "males", produce more males in the offspring of that "male". Not at normal ratio's either. I did not see, nor know what became of further results. It was someone else's work and I did not visit him again for some years.
> ...


Have you ever had a seed plant hermie and take clones and run them, and have a successful flower? No hermie. I'm guessing that's what you mean. His were seeded moms. And he sent cuts of his that were herming. But the clones you run didnt correct?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is the difference between medicine and simply getting high. Both hold merit but for completely different reasons. Just because something tests high in THC does not mean it is good medicine, and vise versa.
> Every individual and every condition is as different as the cannabinoid and terp profile of each strain. Only paying attention to thc levels has made us lose as many great strains as prohibition did in regards to non high yielding fast flowering strains.
> In my opinion this is part of the beauty of cannabis.
> Cheers


what he said^. Beauty of the plant. Far as tolerance goes, prolly best Ive had aka one hit or two, was Chem D cut grown perfect, not by me, and good and amber. One other one that comes to mind was FireAlienUrkel, grown for a club in Medford, even though I don't like purps and I can't afford any good alien gear. That was prolly one I would go to great lengths within reason to get or grow. But I still like some of them ole strains Shivas, NL, hate hazes, love affies, etc. But the one hitters were the ones I mentioned. I had a newbie geeter out on me on some fresh Maverick, laughed for an hour straight. Kinda pissed me off. lol. Anyhow, Peace and karma gents, think I got 3 of the four copper chem up and one CV's La Affie. babyin em upGonna try a bigger container for the affie and at least one copper fem if I get one. I picked the smallest lightest beans of the packs, just in case.


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I keep waiting for someone to actually point out the science behind this, but I keep seeing a bunch of bro science.
> 
> People might find “male” appearing plants in their fem seeds. They’re either from pollen contamination, or are extreme herms that will only produce female offspring. Which means it’s genotypically still a female despite its appearance.
> 
> Otherwise, people are arguing that a spontaneous mutation arose generating a brand new sex determination factor, which is ludicrous. If that occurred once every 3000 offspring, cannabis simply wouldn’t have sex chromosomes.


Mathematical probability. IS science!
There are many things in science that still lack explanation for "why".

The need for "why" something happens is really kind of moot. It happens! Just because YOU haven't seen it. Doesn't mean it can't happen. Nor does lack of explanation mean it can't.

Genetic's is not my specialty, I have enough running knowledge to breed some pretty flowers for my wife and create some interesting cannabis cross's.... Yet when Matt Riot, Greenthumb, The breeders at Mephisto and Dankness himself, in personal contact, says it happens that way....I take that as "It happens".
Not to mention first hand experience....Fuck what _you think _science says! Maybe your interpretation is wrong. After all, the vast majority of Muslims do not believe the Koran says to kill all non Muslims! Like the truth being that Christians and Muslims both pray to the same God. Some "Christians" have trouble wrapping their heads around that FACT!

Where's your FACT'S that it can't? I don't want your interpretation of the laws of genetics.....I want those facts that say it can't! Cause I sure have seen it HAPPEN!


----------



## Dr. Who (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Have you ever had a seed plant hermie and take clones and run them, and have a successful flower? No hermie. I'm guessing that's what you mean. His were seeded moms. And he sent cuts of his that were herming. But the clones you run didnt correct?


NO! NOT "seeded mom's". 

These were cuts taken from plants that were popped from the seeds from the breeder.

He ran all the beans. Labeled the differing pheno's as they grew. Took cuts from each to send to several of us that work together.
The plants he was running then expressed full on balls bisexuality (the REAL term for herming) at weeks 4 to 5 in bloom.
His plants never reached maturity! He scrapped them for space to run other projects and not bother with bisexual strain expression in this strain - They ALL did it!

He scrapped them all. Sending only the cuts he took to me, and not the others in our little kaffe kletch of grower/breeders...

These cuts he took have NOT expressed one single bit, any form of bisexuality (for me)!

He knows, we speak all the time. He has seen pictures of my plants in full on bloom. They are in the bulking phase as we speak with *0* (zero) bisexuality expression as of 10 am this mourning.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> NO! NOT "seeded mom's".
> 
> These were cuts taken from plants that were popped from the seeds from the breeder.
> 
> ...


I have a cookies strain that I popped. Took clones. Flowered the original seed mom plant. Threw balls like crazy week 6. The clones I flowered. Finished perfectly. Not even a single nanner.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 starting to fill out and getting frosty n sticky. Shes all but lost her fpog leaner smell. Shes str8 chem. Unfortunately. Unless she smokes amazingly. She wont be a keeper.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 starting to fill out and getting frosty n sticky. Shes all but lost her fpog leaner smell. Shes str8 chem. Unfortunately. Unless she smokes amazingly. She wont be a keeper.
> View attachment 4171421 View attachment 4171422 View attachment 4171423 View attachment 4171424 View attachment 4171425 View attachment 4171426 View attachment 4171427 View attachment 4171428 View attachment 4171429 View attachment 4171430


Bummer, is that your only female.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bummer, is that your only female.


Jus this round. I have 4 more beans floating in the bath now. But I have like 25 different strains running right now. I'm trying to find a couple mommas. I lost 7 outta 8 keeper moms I had in a flood bout month and a half ago.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

Dr. Who said:


> Mathematical probability. IS science!
> There are many things in science that still lack explanation for "why".
> 
> The need for "why" something happens is really kind of moot. It happens! Just because YOU haven't seen it. Doesn't mean it can't happen. Nor does lack of explanation mean it can't.
> ...


It is interesting that the events which don’t make sense under that moment’s scientific model are where discoveries occur. Shit happens that cannot be explained, that’s true. Statistically those events are outliers, the day-to-day applicability of those data is limited by our understanding, and so those events get disregarded in practice. However, when scientists seek to learn something new, which is their basic job description...those edge cases may become critical data, and often contain answers to previously unasked questions.

Hippie Guy says: “There is no such thing as true black or white, everything is a spectrum.”


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 starting to fill out and getting frosty n sticky. Shes all but lost her fpog leaner smell. Shes str8 chem. Unfortunately. Unless she smokes amazingly. She wont be a keeper.
> View attachment 4171421 View attachment 4171422 View attachment 4171423 View attachment 4171424 View attachment 4171425 View attachment 4171426 View attachment 4171427 View attachment 4171428 View attachment 4171429 View attachment 4171430


I am hoping to pop some of my Pebble Pusher beans this fall.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 26, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> There is Road Kill Skunk, true to its name here in my area of Kentucky and has been around since the 80's very abundant and stable in seed form. I know the 2 old guys that keep producing it..
> 
> This is not a dutch skunk, this is not a modern day skunk, at all. It will finish anywhere from late October to around November 15th here depending on the pheno you get and there are only 2 phenos to be found in the seeds. They both pretty much smell the same but one does have a bit little more wider indica shaped leaves with a darker green color and the other one with the long thinner very jagged edged light green leaves is my favorite, the leaves in shape are very reminiscent of Cinderella 99. You can smell this plant by mid flower, a single large plant at least 100 ft away if the wind is blowing right.
> 
> ...


Yea very true, I've lived all over KY, got this same pheno when I lived in a mountain town in eastern ky. Not in seed form tho..The locals simply called it "clone pot" or "skunk pot" and always say "wait untill the first frost before you harvest"
Kill bud that has been passed around for generations in KY.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love Mr. Bungle a lot, Mike Patton fan generally, right there with you. Bungle is startlingly brilliant.
> 
> None of Them Knew They Were Robots, I actually know all the words from memory.
> 
> Zappa has some amazing stuff you might dig, but his catalog is so huge, it is hard to know where to start. One Size Fits All and Roxy and Elsewhere, maybe?


@srh88 introduced me to Mr. Bungle midway into a shroom trip. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know what would be cool? If either of you cats would _identify _these "one hit" strains. Personally, I believe they're as real as Big Foot.


thats going to come down to personal tolerance more than anything. what might be a one hitter for me might not be for you. i would say i have a below average tolerance because i work a lot. i generally come home from work and get high and thats it. im not hitting it all night. that said even for me a 1 hitter is pretty rare but they do exist. but my mates who roll out of bed and reach for the bong, i doubt there is anything that would be a 1 hitter for them.

hell i made a bunch of cookies using a big block of bubble hash once and they were so potent they had 3 different people out on there back watching kaleidoscopes on the back of their eye lids.everybody else were so stoned they barely spoke or moved. but then i had one mate that was totally fine with it eating them like they were nothing and ripping more cones into him hahaha


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2018)

Didnt


Olive Drab Green said:


> @srh88 introduced me to Mr. Bungle midway into a shroom trip. It was pretty awesome.


 Didn't know you were tripping. Sorry about your brain after that one. I'd have trouble finding my keys sober if Mr bungle was playing in the background


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jul 26, 2018)

srh88 said:


> Didnt
> 
> Didn't know you were tripping. Sorry about your brain after that one. I'd have trouble finding my keys sober if Mr bungle was playing in the background


Hahaha! It was pretty badass. Kind of perfect, actually.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Hahaha! It was pretty badass. Kind of perfect, actually.


You're welcome lol


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 26, 2018)

So last night I was trying to place an order and all of a sudden it errors out on me saying html code 500.. right when I was putting in my payment information too. Couldn't even log into my account to check out what happen. I think the nugget system went down right when I was checking out... just my luck haha.

Edit: still can't log in or even look at the reverse auctions. Just says error code 500. Tried with different devices, Browers, even tried with TOR and it doesn't work. So I don't think it's on my end.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 26, 2018)

Looked like something went sideways with the site a few hours ago.
No auctions and no nuggets.
They have an update posted on the site now about the nugget system being down.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> @srh88 introduced me to Mr. Bungle midway into a shroom trip. It was pretty awesome.


Whoever that is, they clearly have your best interests at heart. Mr. Bungle is soul food for the damned. (Joking, I don’t believe in damnation. I do believe in Mike Patton, I bought him tequila.)


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

*Gold Nuggets are currently under maintenance until further notice. We recently discovered a bug in the Gold Nuggets platform API and we are waiting on the development team to repair it for us.*

*During this downtime, Gold Nuggets will not be earnable or redeemable. Orders placed during this time are not eligible for Gold Nuggets (we won’t be crediting anyone for orders made during this downtime).*

Please do not worry about your Gold Nuggets. All of the Gold Nuggets have been backed up to our encrypted external server and are safe. They will be restored when the platform is back up and running.

Here at Greenpoint Seeds, we strive for perfection and we want our customers to have the best experience available. To make sure we can give you the best deals, promotions, and sales, we are going to have to wait for the developer to fix the bug. This is a top priority and we will treat it as such.

This is all the information we have at this time. *All emails about Gold Nuggets will be redirected back to this very post*. Please standby and we will update you here as soon as we have any news.

For questions or comments, please use the *Greenpoint Seeds Forum*


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Whoever that is, they clearly have your best interests at heart. Mr. Bungle is soul food for the damned. (Joking, I don’t believe in damnation. I do believe in Mike Patton, I bought him tequila.)


In high school I saw Tomahawk in Sacramento...right after the Lakers beat the Kings in that controversial western conference finals series. 

Mike Patton busts out a Lakers jersey midway through the set, and proceeds to insult all the the Kings fans. He then notices that someone up front has no idea why people are getting pissed, and starts making fun of him. Mike Patton is my hero. I love almost every band he’s been a part of.


----------



## greywind (Jul 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So last night I was trying to place an order and all of a sudden it errors out on me saying html code 500.. right when I was putting in my payment information too. Couldn't even log into my account to check out what happen. I think the nugget system went down right when I was checking out... just my luck haha.
> 
> Edit: still can't log in or even look at the reverse auctions. Just says error code 500. Tried with different devices, Browers, even tried with TOR and it doesn't work. So I don't think it's on my end.


I'm right there with you. Purple Badlands was down to $22, one of the few I don't have. Boo!


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 26, 2018)

greywind said:


> I'm right there with you. Purple Badlands was down to $22, one of the few I don't have. Boo!


I was getting bubblegum for $24 shipped to my door! I'm not gonna be upset if it falls through, but I would be lying if I said I wouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I was getting bubblegum for $24 shipped to my door! I'm not gonna be upset if it falls through, but I would be lying if I said I wouldn't be disappointed.


That might've been me bro. I got bubblegum and golden nugget for $46 to my door. The second nugget went down I snagged both instantly. Pay with cash, save some money and there's no payment information to mess with, just gotta click accept terms and it's yours.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That might've been me bro. I got bubblegum and golden nugget for $48 to my door. The second nugget went down I snagged both instantly. Pay with cash, save some money and there's no payment information to mess with, just gotta click accept terms and it's yours.


I understand but I was all filled out and as soon as I clicked pay it said error 500, usually if someone purchases it out of your cart it says so in red letters. It doesn't really matter haha. It was more about the price then the strain. I was just like "oh good deal". I'm glad at least you got them for a good price.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Mike Patton busts out a Lakers jersey midway through the set, and proceeds to insult all the the Kings fans. He then notices that someone up front has no idea why people are getting pissed, and starts making fun of him. Mike Patton is my hero. I love almost every band he’s been a part of.


Who goes to a show so they can hurl snot loogies at the band / lead singer? People in Chile by the looks of it.

Also...who walks to the edge of the stage to give them a better target, takes the hits, and doesn't even react? In addition to being light years beyond any singer of his generation, Patton is total badass. 

This video is disgusting, but still a great cover.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I understand but I was all filled out and as soon as I clicked pay it said error 500, usually if someone purchases it out of your cart it says so in red letters. It doesn't really matter haha. It was more about the price then the strain. I was just like "oh good deal". I'm glad at least you got them for a good price.


Yeah, those are ones of the few I don't have so a two birds one stone thing. I'm looking forward to what they bring whenever I pop em.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Tbh this is kind of what I hate about the modern cannabis scene (sorry guys this is mostly america) everyone wants super high thc% that blasts you sky high with one rip. I like to smoke and be functional, I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours



The 30 or so thc strains are for the most part racy highs (not my thing) I don't care if it's 15, 20,30 thc as long as it has close to 1.00 cbn it will deliver that relaxing stone I look for.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> So last night I was trying to place an order and all of a sudden it errors out on me saying html code 500.. right when I was putting in my payment information too. Couldn't even log into my account to check out what happen. I think the nugget system went down right when I was checking out... just my luck haha.
> 
> Edit: still can't log in or even look at the reverse auctions. Just says error code 500. Tried with different devices, Browers, even tried with TOR and it doesn't work. So I don't think it's on my end.


Hope you aren't using visa


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hope you aren't using visa


I know all about payofix and Visa, but I saw a post on IG saying that GPS now accepts visa again... so I don't know what to think.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 26, 2018)

Gunslinger Nug


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I know all about payofix and Visa, but I saw a post on IG saying that GPS now accepts visa again... so I don't know what to think.


I was a victim yesterday because I was one of those guys who thought I wouldn't get hit....payofix will never see me again got a new card on the way now.
I purchased AFTER visa was accepted again.
I'll find another way to make payments as gu has done nothing wrong


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 26, 2018)

Cash (or MO) is King, riding along with Priority!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I was a victim yesterday because I was one of those guys who thought I wouldn't get hit....payofix will never see me again got a new card on the way now.
> I purchased AFTER visa was accepted again.
> I'll find another way to make payments as gu has done nothing wrong


fill me in? Do they tend to have a lot of added charges? I ended up with only a few dollars more charge, so I wasn't too worried in the end.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Who goes to a show so they can hurl snot loogies at the band / lead singer? People in Chile by the looks of it.
> 
> Also...who walks to the edge of the stage to give them a better target, takes the hits, and doesn't even react? In addition to being light years beyond any singer of his generation, Patton is total badass.
> 
> This video is disgusting, but still a great cover.


He was yelling “spit on me” on stage with FNM in the early nineties, too. I think it is a fetish for him. He is pure freak. 

I have seen FNM, Tomahawk and Fantomas twice each, but never saw Bungle.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I was a victim yesterday because I was one of those guys who thought I wouldn't get hit....payofix will never see me again got a new card on the way now.
> I purchased AFTER visa was accepted again.
> I'll find another way to make payments as gu has done nothing wrong


I hope greenpointcbd.com doesn’t use the same processor, @greenpointseeds can you tell me who the payment gateway service for greenpointcbd.com is, please? I am definitely not comfortable with payofix. Sorry you got tagged, @ruby fruit, hope it works out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I was a victim yesterday because I was one of those guys who thought I wouldn't get hit....payofix will never see me again got a new card on the way now.
> I purchased AFTER visa was accepted again.
> I'll find another way to make payments as gu has done nothing wrong


what happeded?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> what happeded?


Love the new avatar, hahaha.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 26, 2018)

Noinch said:


> Tbh this is kind of what I hate about the modern cannabis scene (sorry guys this is mostly america) everyone wants super high thc% that blasts you sky high with one rip. I like to smoke and be functional, I'd rather smoke a really nice 15% thc old school strain than smoke on some 40% superhyperalienkush that you take one hit of and become retarded for a few hours


One of the most potential highs I've ever seen was from a hashplant that a friend would get from his brother in BC back in the 90's. It only tested out at 12% but one good rip first thing in the morning could have you still feeling it when the evening rolled in.

I believe it was the entourage effect. Triple bagged, stuffed in a coffee can, buried under a pile of dirty laundry in the back of a big walk in closet in the master bedroom at the end of the hall upstairs you could still smell it in the diagonally opposite corner of the house in the downstairs add on office.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

The almost daily update, because this run is delightful, smells so good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I hope greenpointcbd.com doesn’t use the same processor, @greenpointseeds can you tell me who the payment gateway service for greenpointcbd.com is, please? I am definitely not comfortable with payofix. Sorry you got tagged, @ruby fruit, hope it works out.


It's all worked out I didn't lose any money.
I feel a bit shit sharing the story here as I did say to gu I wasn't worried bout mentioning it on riu but when the other dude mentioned about him using visa after it was allowed back I thought I'd warn him as I did that.
Yesterday in the states someone dickhead tried to use my details for a 195usd purchase.
My bank froze my card on the spot and saved me a loss.
I'm looking at prepaid visa cards now for using later on but an international bank transfer would be my preferred way to pay even with the extra charges that go with that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> fill me in? Do they tend to have a lot of added charges? I ended up with only a few dollars more charge, so I wasn't too worried in the end.


It's not the charges you gotta worry bout it's being ripped of payofix is not 100% secure


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's all worked out I didn't lose any money.
> I feel a bit shit sharing the story here as I did say to gu I wasn't worried bout mentioning it on riu but when the other dude mentioned about him using visa after it was allowed back I thought I'd warn him as I did that.
> Yesterday in the states someone dickhead tried to use my details for a 195usd purchase.
> My bank froze my card on the spot and saved me a loss.
> I'm looking at prepaid visa cards now for using later on but an international bank transfer would be my preferred way to pay even with the extra charges that go with that.


Have you considered looking into using Bitcoin to pay? It'd have all the advantages of a bank transfer with lower fees (I think). Might be worth investigating.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Have you considered looking into using Bitcoin to pay? It'd have all the advantages of a bank transfer with lower fees (I think). Might be worth investigating.


Yeah I have it's a pain in the arse to set up where I am


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah I have it's a pain in the arse to set up where I am


Damn, that sucks. I never thought that location would matter...learn something new everyday, I guess.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Damn, that sucks. I never thought that location would matter...learn something new everyday, I guess.


It's not really the location ...I'll try again I think on the weekend see if I can set it up
I suck at that shit I'm more of a paper n pen guy lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's not really the location ...I'll try again I think on the weekend see if I can set it up
> I suck at that shit I'm more of a paper n pen guy lol


Well, good luck to ya.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The almost daily update, because this run is delightful, smells so good.
> View attachment 4171628


Got a pack waiting, between you and Typo I’m thinking they might come next.


----------



## klx (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's not really the location ...I'll try again I think on the weekend see if I can set it up
> I suck at that shit I'm more of a paper n pen guy lol


Set up an account on local bitcoin using an anonymous email account. Then buy bitcoin from someone with a 100% positive feedback record that sells via cashless card at ATM. Message them the code and they will release the coins when they get the cash at an ATM. All 100% anonymous and takes about 10 mins.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

klx said:


> Set up an account on local bitcoin using an anonymous email account. Then buy bitcoin from someone with a 100% positive feedback record that sells via cashless card at ATM. Message them the code and they will release the coins when they get the cash at an ATM. All 100% anonymous and takes about 10 mins.


Great info cheers


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's all worked out I didn't lose any money.
> I feel a bit shit sharing the story here as I did say to gu I wasn't worried bout mentioning it on riu but when the other dude mentioned about him using visa after it was allowed back I thought I'd warn him as I did that.
> Yesterday in the states someone dickhead tried to use my details for a 195usd purchase.
> My bank froze my card on the spot and saved me a loss.
> I'm looking at prepaid visa cards now for using later on but an international bank transfer would be my preferred way to pay even with the extra charges that go with that.


Mine is a prepaid Visa from netspend. Which is why the price attracted me. Was trying to drain it of its final balance by buying seeds at reverse auction ha.

Edit: I hate to mention rival seed banks but Gu~ doesn't seem to mind that much. Neptune has an interesting way of dealing with the card transaction process. I wont go into detail, but a few of their options are clever. Maybe GPS should copy cat some of them. @Gu~


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm a bitcoin purchaser since the problems with PayoRip. It helps that I mine ethereum and can convert it to bitcoin in a second. Purchases are very easy once you have a cryptocurrency wallet. I buy from GPS a little differently than just using their online bitcoin checkout in order to save GPS the transaction fee that I am sure their third party processor charge them, so it is a little slower but I want to save them the 4% or what ever they would get dinged. Plus I am in no real rush since I am up to just under 40 packs waiting for their chance to grow! LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

Having no reverse auctions has helped me conquer my seed addiction...


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 26, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum outgrowing her tiny 30g pot


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's not really the location ...I'll try again I think on the weekend see if I can set it up
> I suck at that shit I'm more of a paper n pen guy lol


Different countries do have different financial standards, laws and different services, when it comes to crypto currency. Location definitely plays a part, harder in some countries than others,


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Different countries do have different financial standards, laws and different services, when it comes to crypto currency. Location definitely plays a part, harder in some countries than others,


It's a bit like that here ...it's like my town in Australia is a third world country.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Bodega Bubblegum outgrowing her tiny 30g potView attachment 4171718


Holy smoke...imagine that in a 200 
That's awesome now well done 
It's pics like that that make me buy seeds (I'm an outdoor guy) pity I gotta sort some new payment circus out otherwise I'd buy a pack of BB even if it wasn't on auction


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Holy smoke...imagine that in a 200
> That's awesome now well done
> It's pics like that that make me buy seeds (I'm an outdoor guy) pity I gotta sort some new payment circus out otherwise I'd buy a pack of BB even if it wasn't on auction


You're gonna love this GP gear outdoors. I'm really happy with how my plants have been growing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Got 1 greenpoint plant in this scrog somewhere haha.one I doubt I'll ever part with.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2018)

3/4 Copper Chem have tails and all 4 have hit the Solo cups. 

I have two Pioneer Kush at 58 days that are very close with mostly rusti/red pistils and dropping leaves. Some yellowing and hint of purple. Buds seem outstanding in looks and very dense. I heard of weak stems and branchs along with low yields with Pioneer Kush but not here. Could my LST methods be making them strong? Hashy lemon smell and something I can!t quite get but is dark and earthy. 

Three Dynamite Diesel in early flower after having some Mg lockout in veg. These are a different pheno than I saw on first run which were more Indica looking and this batch look more like Haze. Started stretching after one day!

Butch Cassidy in the vape this AM and fishing this afternoon. Probably take Butch fishing and might invite Space Monkey (Bodhi)!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 27, 2018)

Happy Friday, happy canopy.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 27, 2018)

My new meters are out 3% , always good to check them before using.
I got tired of opening buckets to check RH 
Let the cure begin. 
I’ve had the best luck with this brand


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey there guys. Been MIA for a bit trying to work through some stuff. 
Everyone's gardens are looking great. And huge shout out to @typoerror on the Lucky 7 win. 

I knew you'd blow the competition away 

I'm getting ready to throw Pepple Pusher, Sundae Stallion, Eagle Scout, and Tombstone into flower. My M/F ratios were dismal for this round. Just a run of bad luck I guess

PP - 1/5
ES - 1/5
Tombstone - 0/5
SS - 2 unconfirmed 4 males

I'll get some pics up soon. 

Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got 1 greenpoint plant in this scrog somewhere haha.one I doubt I'll ever part with.


looking good and i love the wiz


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Bodega Bubblegum outgrowing her tiny 30g potView attachment 4171718


That thing is a beast! 
My biggest bubblegum is still in a 5 gallon cloth pot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Texas Butter just started stretching and needs a trim. 
 
10 gallon cloth pot.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Texas Butter just started stretching and needs a trim.
> View attachment 4171828
> 10 gallon cloth pot.
> View attachment 4171830


 are you watering 6x/day? good lord lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> are you watering 6x/day? good lord lol


All of the 10 gallon pots have 18" Anderson saucers, so I can get away with watering once a day. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 27, 2018)

Figured I would throw in some early morning snaps I took an hour ago at lights out. Here is that Jelly Pie #4 "Chem D" pheno... I have to say, this bad girl is frostier than my GG#4 cut, which is the original real deal clone only... And that is saying a lot! Here she is... Frost factory! And I notice every single day she is packing layers upon layers of trichs... Both of my Jelly Pies are gonna yield very large to be in those 3 gal bags.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Figured I would throw in some early morning snaps I took an hour ago at lights out. Here is that Jelly Pie #4 "Chem D" pheno... I have to say, this bad girl is frostier than my GG#4 cut, which is the original real deal clone only... And that is saying a lot! Here she is... Frost factory! And I notice every single day she is packing layers upon layers of trichs... Both of my Jelly Pies are gonna yield very large to be in those 3 gal bags.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4171815 View attachment 4171816 View attachment 4171817 View attachment 4171844 View attachment 4171852 View attachment 4171855


Nice fade! 
I love those 3 gallon grow bags and use them on all my indoor plants. 
Earlier this year I finished a zamaldelica and 3 chinook haze plants in those bags and they did great. 
Can't beat the price and there's zero cleanup & storage when yer done!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 27, 2018)

Here is my purple stardawg leaning pheno, Jelly Pie #5. This one has beautiful colors and has some rock hard nugs.



      



Some of these photos are the same shots I do believe... Some are just regular non edited photos and the others I just clicked "Auto- Correct" on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got 1 greenpoint plant in this scrog somewhere haha.one I doubt I'll ever part with.


Is that the gunslinger dogshit pheno?


----------



## Heisengrow (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that the gunslinger dogshit pheno?


Yeah


----------



## 757growin (Jul 27, 2018)

From the left, jelly pie, middle is cookies and chem and the right is a boddega bubblegum. Im pretty happy to this point.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 27, 2018)

Just babies, but stoked for this grow- Jelly Pie, Blizard Bush, Full Moon Fever:


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Well I haven't used a card for any purchases for the last few weeks. I got hit in the middle of the night for $1156.76 wtf. And it's going to bed hell trying to get money back. And I need to send a payment out for an order. With zero dollars. Fuck

Edit: I haven't used a card for awhile. So apparently they keep card info. So everyone check your stuff. I have bought multiple shoes, clothes, in Thailand. Guess what. I've never been to thailand.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My new meters are out 3% , always good to check them before using.
> I got tired of opening buckets to check RH
> Let the cure begin.
> View attachment 4171806I’ve had the best luck with this brand View attachment 4171808


Hmm... I'm going to have to scale up my cure operation this year. 
What kind of bucket is that? 
I was thinking about trying turkey bags...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I'm going to have to scale up my cure operation this year.
> What kind of bucket is that?
> I was thinking about trying turkey bags...


No Turkey bags. U tryna b the jungle boyz. Lol jus kidden


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No Turkey bags. U tryna b the jungle boyz. Lol jus kidden


I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) for storage.
Hmm...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
> Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) or storage.
> Hmm...


Yeah I use jars too. I think they work the best. But it is a pain in the ass to burp all of them. But in my experience the more quantity you have the longer it seems to take. I've used the Turkey bags before. Jars were cured way better and faster than the bags. I think bc its so much material in the bags it seems to take longer. And without having one of those bag sealers. They aren't air tight. I twisted the hell outta mine. With a bunch of ties. And you could still smell it. So I know they weren't air tight. Jus my 1.5 pesos


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
> Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) or storage.
> Hmm...


And with the trees you grow. You need need plastic garbage cans with lids lmfao.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I'm going to have to scale up my cure operation this year.
> What kind of bucket is that?
> I was thinking about trying turkey bags...


Forget bags
It’s a top for any 3.5-5 gallon bucket
But I also use old salt buckets from my reef keeping days , if you know any salt water aquarium guys that run big tanks they will have lots of screw lid buckets.


----------



## Thegermling (Jul 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Forget bags
> It’s a top for any 3.5-5 gallon bucket
> But I also use old salt buckets from my reef keeping days , if you know any salt water aquarium guys that run big tanks they will have lots of screw lid buckets.


Do you use those lids to store your MC? I know humidity is bad for MC. Do they work well?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 27, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Do you use those lids to store your MC? I know humidity is bad for MC. Do they work well?


I don’t have 5-6 gallons of MC
I store my MC in a square bucket with a pretty good top, I got driveway salt in, and keep a few silica packs in it , then just take out about 250ml at a time .


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Do you use those lids to store your MC? I know humidity is bad for MC. Do they work well?


It doesnt hurt it tho. It can still be used. But if you weigh it out. The moisture adds weight. The shit does suck when it's all sticky tho.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got 1 greenpoint plant in this scrog somewhere haha.one I doubt I'll ever part with.


Sexy!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
> Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) for storage.
> Hmm...


Big jar? https://www.beveragefactory.com/draftbeer/home-brew/475-glass-jar.html?catargetid=320012430000341434&cadevice=m&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI8aDEwpvA3AIVBwppCh0g6w4KEAQYBCABEgJ31fD_BwE


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I haven't used a card for any purchases for the last few weeks. I got hit in the middle of the night for $1156.76 wtf. And it's going to bed hell trying to get money back. And I need to send a payment out for an order. With zero dollars. Fuck
> 
> Edit: I haven't used a card for awhile. So apparently they keep card info. So everyone check your stuff. I have bought multiple shoes, clothes, in Thailand. Guess what. I've never been to thailand.


Sounds like they went on a blitz the past 48 hrs 

Bastard I hope they get chilli extract in their eyes


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
> Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) for storage.
> Hmm...


Most use 5 gallon lowes or home depot buckets. If you aren't doing that much next best thing is gallon mason jars and mason jar does make and sell them. I only use small pint mason jars for checking individual plants or quarts whatever is available. Something about glass though I think is superior for curing I only use the big 5 gallons for weight I am moving.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I hope greenpointcbd.com doesn’t use the same processor, @greenpointseeds can you tell me who the payment gateway service for greenpointcbd.com is, please? I am definitely not comfortable with payofix. Sorry you got tagged, @ruby fruit, hope it works out.


Greenpoint CBD does not use Pfix. The Greenpoint CBD processor is in no way affiliated with or connected to Pfix at all. It is totally separate. Promise.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer quart jars, but who wants to burp a zillion of them?
> Maybe I'll use buckets to cure, then transfer to jars (with boveda pack) for storage.
> Hmm...


Guess I'll go with 55 gallon drums or trash cans Chunky... Lol. I am hoping for oh, somewhere around a 50lb harvest this year? Give a lot or take a little.

I love the large 1 gallon jars you can get at Wal-Mart. However this year I will be skipping Wal-Mart and buying some kind of storage jars, barrells, containers, etc by the bulk so probably find somewhere online to order so so can get that wholesale price...

Anyone that can point me in the direction online where I can find some nice storage containers? For A LOT of buds, please lmk or PM me. How do you guys do it that grow commercially and have a couple hundred pounds every year do it? What is your storage methods, choice of containers, etc?? I have several underground locations I can stash it all in, even split up in different areas that will never be touched, found, etc... I trust stashing my stuff there, even more so than I would a bank, that is how secure and hidden these areas are... It's "what kind of containers" to stash a large amount in is what I need help/advice with.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Most use 5 gallon lowes or home depot buckets. If you aren't doing that much next best thing is gallon mason jars and mason jar does make and sell them. I only use small pint mason jars for checking individual plants or quarts whatever is available. Something about glass though I think is superior for curing I only use the big 5 gallons for weight I am moving.


I agree... Glass over plastic ANYDAY. I would even choose some form of really dense, tough cardboard type containers before I would wanna use plastic. A man has got to do what he has to do though however...

But, when your growing multiple pounds into the double digit numbers, I guess we really have no choice but to take the plastic route. Be nice if they made large 5 gallon glass, wide mouth jars that are air tight and seal well, I know they would be expensive but I would invest anyway... Like I said, you can get the 1 gallon jars at Wal-Mart. They are nice, tough, however... The lids that come with them are SHITTY, they feel cheap and they do not seal at all... I usually take gallon size freezer bag or some plastic wrap, put over the mouth of the 1 gallon jar and then tighten the lid to give a better seal. Only thing I don't like it those 1 gals are the mouths are too small compared to the fat ass jar.


Edit: these jars may actually be more than one gallon that I get from Wal-Mart. They are much wider and larger than a milk jug. Maybe 1.5 gallon?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 27, 2018)

^^ stainless steel? Gotta be some way to get something similar to those cvaults for cheaper... perhaps stainless steel spools like they use for extraction?

edit: those are wayyyy more expensive but something similar would be great


----------



## 2easy (Jul 27, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> ^^ stainless steel? Gotta be some way to get something similar to those cvaults for cheaper... perhaps stainless steel spools like they use for extraction?
> 
> edit: those are wayyyy more expensive but something similar would be great


 i was going to say the same thing. there would for sure be stainless steel lab equipment that would do the trick


----------



## 2easy (Jul 27, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Gallon-Stainless-Steel-Storage-Food/dp/B018LL8RGI


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 27, 2018)

guess cvault is the cheapest we're gonna get. this one is comparable to the size of that and looks more convenient. lol

https://growershouse.com/cvault-storage-container-21-l

I guess they really aren't that expensive for what you get and the reuse-ability of them. Just a high intro cost compared to jars/bags/buckets.


----------



## NGA (Jul 27, 2018)

I use these jars,and vacuum sealer for freezing weed smells the same way after thaw months later


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I'm going to have to scale up my cure operation this year.
> What kind of bucket is that?
> I was thinking about trying turkey bags...


Turkey bags in a tote work real well. I twist mine up tight and tie a knot. I've stored mine with hygrometers and saw no change in 9 mo storage time.
On a side note anyone notice no CV seeds up for sale on the auction site?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Most use 5 gallon lowes or home depot buckets. If you aren't doing that much next best thing is gallon mason jars and mason jar does make and sell them. I only use small pint mason jars for checking individual plants or quarts whatever is available. Something about glass though I think is superior for curing I only use the big 5 gallons for weight I am moving.


The black buckets from Home Depot are food grade. With Gamma Seal lids they are a close second to glass, I think. I am interested in making some self-regulating buckets that use small microprocessors, fans, and analog sensors to manage humidity over time, maybe even an augur built in, to stir it up, more or less try to automate the curing process with “smart buckets”...if I can can figure it out. I don’t deal in that scale of weight, but I want to build prototypes for the geekery of it. I built a little aerocloner today, it even almost doesn’t leak!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Jul 27, 2018)

That is a neat idea! Along the lines of easier burbing/churning, has anyone seen those cure tubes? Obviously not for most of us (I think they are only multiple pound units), but a pretty cool concept to be able to just roll the tube and have all the buds rotate/churn.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 27, 2018)

Lopped the buds off of my Lil Deputy after 9 days, goin straight into the paper sack for a bit.

Found a smaller bud that was dry enough to get a few bong rips...I'm so pleased with the effects. Very strong up beat sativa with a long lasting buzz. Still can't put a good nose to it...just me I suck. Maybe a little peppery some faint citrus and this is fukn weird cause I've never caught this scent before...dill pickle.
I feel I got pretty lucky with my first little tent grow, both plants turned out well. A few months cure and this shit should be killer.


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Jul 27, 2018)

One of the 4 blizzard bush got taken out by my cat RIP but the other 3 are trucking along and doing well. Close to doing the first topping and hoping to get 1 or 2 ladies here.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Turkey bags in a tote work real well. I twist mine up tight and tie a knot. I've stored mine with hygrometers and saw no change in 9 mo storage time.
> On a side note anyone notice no CV seeds up for sale on the auction site?


CV end of summer sale coming up. See ~Gu's post a ways back. About a dozen strains coming up for the sale, supposedly. Not sure when, but it was billed as end of summer sale.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Did an up pot to the cookies n chem. Was in a 1gal promix bx n perlite mix. I had some extra coco that I started using for seedlings in solos. So I figured what the hell. Put the CnC in a 3gal wrapped in the coco mix. Pulled a few clones, threw her in the flower tent. I figured the chemtrail cookie breath is just plain lackn in every department. Haven't culled her yet. But eventually going too....

Edit: while cutting clones and repotting it. I noticed she stanks alot. Way more than I noticed before. Hadn't really done anything to her other than feed her. 

Anyone else have any CnC phenos that stunk in veg?


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 27, 2018)

I'm pretty sure out of the 4 SDK seeds I popped, 3 of them are females. I'm pretty happy with that ratio.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jul 27, 2018)

dreamcatcher getting frosty at 3 weeks. Smell is all blue dream. If she keeps this up, she might be my first reveg attempt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Turkey bags in a tote work real well. I twist mine up tight and tie a knot. I've stored mine with hygrometers and saw no change in 9 mo storage time.
> On a side note anyone notice no CV seeds up for sale on the auction site?


Holy shit, the web site is changing! 
As of this moment, I'm not seeing any cannaventure gear...


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 27, 2018)

CnC got bumped up to flagship price. Glad I got one earlier, lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jul 27, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm pretty sure out of the 4 SDK seeds I popped, 3 of them are females. I'm pretty happy with that ratio.


I started 5. One didn't like fertilizer and died on me, of the remaining 4 all were female. Unfortunately I could only keep two, so I had to make the tough choice and give the other two the ax. 

Come to think of it, I had the same thing happen with Bodega Bubblegum, except the one was a runt and never grew out of it. But 4/4 female.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Has anyone researched Secret Society Seed company?
Looks like several seed banks carry them (usually cheaper than greenpoint) but I haven't seen any reviews.

One of their strains is a cross of Starkiller / I95 Stardawg (Night Rider?).

Weird.

https://solseeds.com/product/canis-majoris/

It almost looks like rebranding...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone researched Secret Society Seed company?
> Looks like several seed banks carry them (usually cheaper than greenpoint) but I haven't seen any reviews.
> 
> One of their strains is a cross of Starkiller / I95 Stardawg (boom town?).
> ...


The I95 Stardawg male they used was a GPS Night Rider male.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The I95 Stardawg male they used was a GPS Night Rider male.


Oops...
Got my strains switched around.
Boom town is LVTK x Stardawg.

I will edit the post. 

Not sure if I'm going to run my Night Riders after reading they throw balls around week 6 like clock work.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jul 27, 2018)

This had me doing a double triple look too...

Same name as a GPS strain, gunslinger, but “same” parents as the ghost town...

Anyone know of them ?


----------



## Cptn (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit, the web site is changing!
> As of this moment, I'm not seeing any cannaventure gear...


Not sure what you guys are talking about.
In my browser, the auctions have been down since they took down the nugget system.
CVS disappeared from view when all their stock was finally sold out (right after Dawg Days.) 
I assume it's gone until the CV End of Summer Sale which will basically be a restock for Gu.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about.
> In my browser, the auctions have been down since they took down the nugget system.
> CVS disappeared from view when all their stock was finally sold out (right after Dawg Days.)
> I assume it's gone until the CV End of Summer Sale which will basically be a restock for Gu.


The main menu has changed as well as the home page. 
Search capability is also a bit wonky. 
I can find "nurse ratchet" which was discontinued long ago (cult classics), but none of the CV strains show up. 

So many problems... 
I did a little testing for Gu and it's sad to see things going downhill. 

Hell, half the tags on the home page don't even return anything! 
Earthy, sour diesel, vanilla, sweet, pungent diesel, CBD, etc.

Clearly someone isn't paying attention to detail...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone researched Secret Society Seed company?
> Looks like several seed banks carry them (usually cheaper than greenpoint) but I haven't seen any reviews.
> 
> One of their strains is a cross of Starkiller / I95 Stardawg (Night Rider?).
> ...


Gu had two of the strains on GPS auction. I have a couple packs of their gear I got from IG. Haven't run any yet tho.


----------



## klx (Jul 28, 2018)

I mean, Gunslinger is coming along ok I guess...







...but its not until you see the dense, dankness of this Wedding Cake S1 that you appreciate what a true connoisseur strain should look like


----------



## 2easy (Jul 28, 2018)

klx said:


> ...but its not until you see the dense, dankness of this Wedding Cake S1 that you appreciate what a true connoisseur strain should look like
> 
> View attachment 4172252


did you get cuts? going to do any breeding with it or anything. looks amazing


----------



## klx (Jul 28, 2018)

2easy said:


> did you get cuts? going to do any breeding with it or anything. looks amazing


Elite mate, elite.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jul 28, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> This had me doing a double triple look too...
> 
> Same name as a GPS strain, gunslinger, but “same” parents as the ghost town...
> 
> ...


That's the third breeder I've seen that's made that cross


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone researched Secret Society Seed company?
> Looks like several seed banks carry them (usually cheaper than greenpoint) but I haven't seen any reviews.
> 
> One of their strains is a cross of Starkiller / I95 Stardawg (Night Rider?).
> ...


I had brought this up earlier in the GPS forum. If you notice, nowadays, you ain't seeing no arguements online per hoarders, lol. Now people grow a good male, get some cuts, start a bean company. On one hand, if legit, more opportunities to get diff goodies out there, on the other, everyone that wants to gripe about pollen chuckin, there ya go. I seen the Nightrider used as a male with that company and mentioned it. Week or so later, GPS had that monkey punch and the other one for sale. I have no idea who they are or where they are actually at. I know from the list of breeders on the bigger beans sites now, once you buy a pack o seeds, its yours to do what with, no more of that, here, take this but don't share it, lol. Crazy


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oops...
> Got my strains switched around.
> Boom town is LVTK x Stardawg.
> 
> ...


mine didn't throw balls, no nanners no nothing except I needed a taller ceiling. Stretchy bitches, but boy, its a nice strong smoke, even pulled a lil early. You want to run those, make sure you have room. I didn't pinch or fim too much, but just a lil. Someone else I know is growing out my second pack, I'll let you know what she finds. Im trying to get some cuts back.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> This had me doing a double triple look too...
> 
> Same name as a GPS strain, gunslinger, but “same” parents as the ghost town...
> 
> ...


I remember when GOD first come out, many of folks give him shit over just the name. He sold beans at the pharm at first, now looks like freebies.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 28, 2018)

I've done one pack of 4/20 freebies of Night Rider with no intersex at all. Strong medicine without couchlock in 2 runs. Nice size and decent yield and thumbs up from the bud buddies. Bought another pack not yet opened.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 28, 2018)

klx said:


> I mean, Gunslinger is coming along ok I guess...
> 
> View attachment 4172249
> 
> ...


I need a cut of that WC!


----------



## macsnax (Jul 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I've done one pack of 4/20 freebies of Night Rider with no intersex at all. Strong medicine without couchlock in 2 runs. Nice size and decent yield and thumbs up from the bud buddies. Bought another pack not yet opened.


Yeah I learned that last night. I-95 if definitely night time smoke. It was around 5 in the afternoon and my eyes were getting heavy.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> I agree... Glass over plastic ANYDAY. I would even choose some form of really dense, tough cardboard type containers before I would wanna use plastic. A man has got to do what he has to do though however...
> 
> But, when your growing multiple pounds into the double digit numbers, I guess we really have no choice but to take the plastic route. Be nice if they made large 5 gallon glass, wide mouth jars that are air tight and seal well, I know they would be expensive but I would invest anyway... Like I said, you can get the 1 gallon jars at Wal-Mart. They are nice, tough, however... The lids that come with them are SHITTY, they feel cheap and they do not seal at all... I usually take gallon size freezer bag or some plastic wrap, put over the mouth of the 1 gallon jar and then tighten the lid to give a better seal. Only thing I don't like it those 1 gals are the mouths are too small compared to the fat ass jar.
> 
> ...


They still make the huge "pickle" jars you see in the grocery stores.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

klx said:


> I mean, Gunslinger is coming along ok I guess...
> ...but its not until you see the dense, dankness of this Wedding Cake S1 that you appreciate what a true connoisseur strain should look like
> 
> View attachment 4172252


PM sent, need that Cake in my life.


----------



## main cola (Jul 28, 2018)

klx said:


> I mean, Gunslinger is coming along ok I guess...
> 
> View attachment 4172249
> 
> ...





2easy said:


> did you get cuts? going to do any breeding with it or anything. looks amazing


You guys are joking right?  That Wedding Cake looks straight up garbage


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> You guys are joking right?  That Wedding Cake looks straight up garbage


I believe that _is _the joke. [ rim shot ]


----------



## main cola (Jul 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I believe that _is _the joke. [ rim shot ]


----------



## dstroy (Jul 28, 2018)

You can get 1 gallon glass jars with a 4” mouth and metal lids from uline, at what I think is a pretty good per container price ($3.85 per jar if you buy 12).

https://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-19317M/Jars/Wide-Mouth-Glass-Jars-1-Gallon-4-Opening-Metal-Lid

I’ve got gallon jars with 4” mouths and metal lids and wouldn’t use a quart jar again unless I had to.

I think that gallon size for storage makes the most sense, and the large boveda packs work just fine in them, in my limited experience.

Unless you’re dealing with like 5-10# of a single strain, it doesn’t make sense to me to buy a bigger glass container because you’re not buying as many and container cost increases.

But you know, take my perspective with a grain of salt because I have never dealt with storage of that much product, only seen or heard.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Wow. My order grom GPS just got siezed. This is WITHIN the US. Domestic order. Sucks.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 28, 2018)

Seized by whom?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> You can get 1 gallon glass jars with a 4” mouth and metal lids from uline, at what I think is a pretty good per container price ($3.85 per jar if you buy 12).
> 
> https://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-19317M/Jars/Wide-Mouth-Glass-Jars-1-Gallon-4-Opening-Metal-Lid
> 
> ...


The dollar store sells ball Mason jars half gallon 7.99 for a dozen.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> You can get 1 gallon glass jars with a 4” mouth and metal lids from uline, at what I think is a pretty good per container price ($3.85 per jar if you buy 12).
> 
> https://m.uline.com/h5/r/www.uline.com/Product/Detail/S-19317M/Jars/Wide-Mouth-Glass-Jars-1-Gallon-4-Opening-Metal-Lid
> 
> ...


The dollar store sells ball Mason jars half gallon 7.99 for a dozen.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 28, 2018)

CnC girls x2


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Wow. My order grom GPS just got siezed. This is WITHIN the US. Domestic order. Sucks.


By whom, how do you know? Legal state or no? Evidence MoFo.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> By whom, how do you know? Legal state or no? Evidence MoFo.


Well, I'm slightly hesitant to post the link to the tracking on here. When I checked the tracking information it says in red letters: ALERT then in a black letters: Seized by law enforcement.

That's all the information it gives. It doesn't specify which law enforcement, I assume they're checking packages coming out of Colorado very thoroughly these days, but I'm not sure who they call if they find one.

All it takes is for whoever's packaging them to have touched some weed before they touch the seed packets and the dogs will be alerted.

Edit: and no, unfortunately I am not in a legal State.


----------



## THT (Jul 28, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum for the win. Individually pretty small buds on this pheno, however the large number of them made up for it. Super frosty, dense af, and wonderful bubblegum and chem smells.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Well, I'm slightly hesitant to post the link to the tracking on here. When I checked the tracking information it says in red letters: ALERT then in a black letters: Seized by law enforcement.
> 
> That's all the information it gives. It doesn't specify which law enforcement, I assume they're checking packages coming out of Colorado very thoroughly these days, but I'm not sure who they call if they find one.
> 
> All it takes is for whoever's packaging them to have touched some weed before they touch the seed packets and the dogs will be alerted.


1 order of mine has been "processing" for 2 days now. Maybe they are gonna hold orders for a bit.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> 1 order of mine has been "processing" for 2 days now. Maybe they are gonna hold orders for a bit.


I really wish you the best of luck. I can't believe this. It really never even crossed my mind that a domestic order would be seized.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Oops...
> Got my strains switched around.
> Boom town is LVTK x Stardawg.
> 
> ...


Mine threw nanners around day 52, but I’m thinking it was because of heat stress. Pulled her 3 days later and she is the most potent medicine i’ve smoked in a good while. I didn’t have more than a small fan in the dep when it got up in the high 90’s. This heatwave, I finally wised up and threw an intake in one side and outtake on the other, everything seems to be doing fine aside from some burnt tips and a few nugs bolting, not too worried. Got some seeds about 3 wks old...just when the night rider started to herm... I don’t discriminate against herms anymore because some of the best smoke I’ve had came from a plant throwing nanners  and now the dogwalker is a staple, real potent medicine and stacks like a mofo.      Some night rider thru flower, really great smoke and fun grow for sure. Stoked to have her around.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Well, I'm slightly hesitant to post the link to the tracking on here. When I checked the tracking information it says in red letters: ALERT then in a black letters: Seized by law enforcement.
> 
> That's all the information it gives. It doesn't specify which law enforcement, I assume they're checking packages coming out of Colorado very thoroughly these days, but I'm not sure who they call if they find one.
> 
> ...


Can you take a screen cap with your the destination and tracking number blacked out?

That’s really nuts though. I honestly thought domestic packages just weren’t checked at all. People are sending clones through the mail every day.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 28, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> CnC girls x2
> 
> View attachment 4172475


that one in the top left doesnt look right mate better check it


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 28, 2018)

klx said:


> I mean, Gunslinger is coming along ok I guess...
> 
> View attachment 4172249
> 
> ...


hahaha s1 power, bro! so glad i threw all mine out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Wow. My order grom GPS just got siezed. This is WITHIN the US. Domestic order. Sucks.


By whom, how do you know? Legal state or no? Evidence MoFo.


jayblaze710 said:


> Can you take a screen cap with your the destination and tracking number blacked out?
> 
> That’s really nuts though. I honestly thought domestic packages just weren’t checked at all. People are sending clones through the mail every day.


That’s one reason I don’t buy it. New member, semi-poor writing style. Meh. I hope I am right.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

yea, no issues here... got my last 12 orders just fine... one thursday also...knock on some wood!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 28, 2018)

THT said:


> Bodega Bubblegum for the win. Individually pretty small buds on this pheno, however the large number of them made up for it. Super frosty, dense af, and wonderful bubblegum and chem smells.
> 
> View attachment 4172480 View attachment 4172481 View attachment 4172483


Beautiful, nice work!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 28, 2018)

THT said:


> Bodega Bubblegum for the win. Individually pretty small buds on this pheno, however the large number of them made up for it. Super frosty, dense af, and wonderful bubblegum and chem smells.
> 
> View attachment 4172480 View attachment 4172481 View attachment 4172483


looking fire!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> By whom, how do you know? Legal state or no? Evidence MoFo.
> 
> That’s one reason I don’t buy it. New member, semi-poor writing style. Meh. I hope I am right.


I really don't see a reason why someone would fabricate something like that. Logically, why would someone lie about that?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I really don't see a reason why someone would fabricate something like that. Logically, why would someone lie about that?


To hurt sales, to scare off buyers, for teh lulz? Do they need a reason? This is the internets, ever hear of 4chan? Trolls don’t need no reason.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> By whom, how do you know? Legal state or no? Evidence MoFo.
> 
> That’s one reason I don’t buy it. New member, semi-poor writing style. Meh. I hope I am right.


Dude, you are not right, you are dead wrong. I'm a new member, but for the ast week or so, I've been lurking around reading and learning from the threads on here in terms of growing. I've been growing for a while but there's always some more to learn. I posted this to give everyone a heads up. And the poor writing is due to my voice to text. Sometimes I forget to proofread it before I post. Anyway, I was about to post a screenshot of where it says it's been seized. I scrolled down so the tracking number wasn't included and took a screenshot, but my exif editor for some reason won't remove it from .png file, only jpegs and bitmaps, and I can't figure out how to quickly and easily transfer it to another format on my phone.

I'm a pretty good guy, and I don't have any reason to lie. I'm putting myself at a bit of risk even posting about this but I wanted to give people a heads up for safety reasons.

If you don't believe me why don't you ask greenpointseeds if it's true or not? I'd actually be willing to email you the tracking if you'd like to check yourself.

Oh, it's been a bad enough day, I don't feel like dealing with this bullshit.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> To hurt sales, to scare off buyers, for teh lulz? Do they need a reason? This is the internets, ever hear of 4chan? Trolls don’t need no reason.


Just so this whole thing with you guys accusing me of lying doesn't get out of hand, why don't you take up my offer to check the tracking on your own?


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Dude, you are not right, you are dead wrong. I'm a new member, but for the ast week or so, I've been lurking around reading and learning from the threads on here in terms of growing. I've been growing for a while but there's always some more to learn. I posted this to give everyone a heads up. And the poor writing is due to my voice to text. Sometimes I forget to proofread it before I post. Anyway, I was about to post a screenshot of where it says it's been seized. I scrolled down so the tracking number wasn't included and took a screenshot, but my exif editor for some reason won't remove it from .png file, only jpegs and bitmaps, and I can't figure out how to quickly and easily transfer it to another format on my phone.
> 
> I'm a pretty good guy, and I don't have any reason to lie. I'm putting myself at a bit of risk even posting about this but I wanted to give people a heads up for safety reasons.
> 
> ...


Gu is good peeps, no worries hit up him or ally! i wouldnt worry dude... if they don't get there they don't get there I don't think you have any reason to worry about any repercussions... I have a good friend that's been ordering for over 25 years and it just happens..


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

I think we would all just like to see it, curious... blows for sure!


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Gu is good peeps, no worries hit up him or ally! i wouldnt worry dude... if they don't get there they don't get there I don't think you have any reason to worry about any repercussions... I have a good friend that's been ordering for over 25 years and it just happens..


 Thanks man, that does make me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Just so this whole thing with you guys accusing me of lying doesn't get out of hand, why don't you take up my offer to check the tracking on your own?


Don't stress it bro. I'm sure the majority of the community will appreciate the heads up!!!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 28, 2018)

there are people who would like to see Gu~ fail, and others that i have been certain are lying in this thread before so it's not something to take personal offence to, people just want evidence, especially when it's a relatively new account. i have personally experienced my cc being compromised and have also had an order of greenpoint cbd nabbed by customs so i know it definitely happens.

i posted a pic of the bogus cc charges a bunch of pages back, i think that's why no one ever questions the validity. but be sure, there are people who want gps to fail, as anyone who's followed Gu~ for a while knows. check the gps thread on ic, it's full of hate.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> there are people who would like to see Gu~ fail, and others that i have been certain are lying in this thread before so it's not something to take personal offence to, people just want evidence, especially when it's a relatively new account. i have personally experienced my cc being compromised and have also had an order of greenpoint cbd nabbed by customs so i know it definitely happens.
> 
> i posted a pic of the bogus cc charges a bunch of pages back, i think that's why no one ever questions the validity. but be sure, there are people who want gps to fail, as anyone who's followed Gu~ for a while knows. check the gps thread on ic, it's full of hate.


Yeah man, I get it. I read the first 300 or so pages of this thread and I can totally see what you're talking about. And I can understand why people are suspicious. Gu seems like a pretty nice guy, although I've had minimal communication with him. I really hope he succeeds, and I feel like we're very fortunate to be able to obtain the genetics he's slinging. I'm just so disappointed that that order is gone because I wanted that Bodega Bubblegum so badly.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Dude, you are not right, you are dead wrong. I'm a new member, but for the ast week or so, I've been lurking around reading and learning from the threads on here in terms of growing. I've been growing for a while but there's always some more to learn. I posted this to give everyone a heads up. And the poor writing is due to my voice to text. Sometimes I forget to proofread it before I post. Anyway, I was about to post a screenshot of where it says it's been seized. I scrolled down so the tracking number wasn't included and took a screenshot, but my exif editor for some reason won't remove it from .png file, only jpegs and bitmaps, and I can't figure out how to quickly and easily transfer it to another format on my phone.
> 
> I'm a pretty good guy, and I don't have any reason to lie. I'm putting myself at a bit of risk even posting about this but I wanted to give people a heads up for safety reasons.
> 
> ...


I am sorry man, not trying to harsh your mellow. Don’t be mad, I accept that I am probably totally wrong, but I am nothing if not an eternal skeptic.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yeah man, I get it. I read the first 300 or so pages of this thread and I can totally see what you're talking about. And I can understand why people are suspicious. Gu seems like a pretty nice guy, although I've had minimal communication with him. I really hope he succeeds, and I feel like we're very fortunate to be able to obtain the genetics he's slinging. I'm just so disappointed that that order is gone because I wanted that Bodega Bubblegum so badly.


And, I hope this doesn't hurt his business, but he needs to know just as much as the buyers need to know about this. I mean, it could have happened to any company I suppose. I didn't select the stealth shipping option because I figured it wasn't needed within the United States and I've never had a problem before. I've never ordered from GPS before so I don't know what their packaging consists of. I do know that the USPS is doubling down on checking packages coming out of Colorado. I read a few articles about it. One thing that people don't realize is that it's very important to make sure the person packaging the goods has not touched any nugs without washing their hands. It's also important to make sure there is no weed being smoked near or around what's going to be sent in the mail, including the packaging. I'm not saying that this is what happened, but it seems like the likeliest scenario.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am sorry man, not trying to harsh your mellow. Don’t be mad, I accept that I am probably totally wrong, but I am nothing if not an eternal skeptic.


No worries, brother.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> No worries, brother.


Can you pm me the tracking? I have a pack of seeds about to ship, want to hold off if there’s a risk i can avoid. I sent a message to you, not sharing my email though.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Thanks man, that does make me feel a little bit better.


Also if you find customer service better than GPS let me know because they have the best....


----------



## Werp (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Well, I'm slightly hesitant to post the link to the tracking on here. When I checked the tracking information it says in red letters: ALERT then in a black letters: Seized by law enforcement.
> 
> That's all the information it gives. It doesn't specify which law enforcement, I assume they're checking packages coming out of Colorado very thoroughly these days, but I'm not sure who they call if they find one.
> 
> ...


Block out the tracking number and any other personal info and do a screen shot and post it, probably help with any skeptics and might even earn you a replacement from Gu....


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Sure, but, sounding stupid, I can't figure out how to do it. Is there a limit on the number of posts a new member has to have before they can send a private message? When I click on your avatar, it comes up with your information but there's nothing to click on to send the message. When I go to your profile page it says you restrict the amount of information that people can view about you. Am I missing something?


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

Got my free cannarado pack today tk91 X apple juice should be interesting they're calling it Apple chem...


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Werp said:


> Block out the tracking number and any other personal info and do a screen shot and post it, probably help with any skeptics and might even earn you a replacement from Gu....


Okay, I will do that, but it's going to take me a minute because I have to put the photo in my normal computer to convert it from a PNG to a JPEG so that I can remove all of the exif information from it so I can't be identified from the photo.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> And, I hope this doesn't hurt his business, but he needs to know just as much as the buyers need to know about this. I mean, it could have happened to any company I suppose. I didn't select the stealth shipping option because I figured it wasn't needed within the United States and I've never had a problem before. I've never ordered from GPS before so I don't know what their packaging consists of. I do know that the USPS is doubling down on checking packages coming out of Colorado. I read a few articles about it. One thing that people don't realize is that it's very important to make sure the person packaging the goods has not touched any nugs without washing their hands. It's also important to make sure there is no weed being smoked near or around what's going to be sent in the mail, including the packaging. I'm not saying that this is what happened, but it seems like the likeliest scenario.


There is no stealth shipping option on GPS. Hm.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Here is the screenshot. Doesn't give a whole lot of information but it is what it is.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There is no stealth shipping option on GPS. Hm.


Yes, there absolutely was. It was $5 for normal shipping, $10 for priority shipping, or $15 for stealth shipping. Those are the options that it gave me.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 28, 2018)

are you in a non-us country?
maybe the options are different international.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> are you in a non-us country?
> maybe the options are different international.


No, I am inside the USA. Yeah, I figured the stealth option was there for people outside of the USA. If I had known what I know now I certainly would have selected it.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Can you pm me the tracking? I have a pack of seeds about to ship, want to hold off if there’s a risk i can avoid. I sent a message to you, not sharing my email though.


PM sent...


----------



## tman42 (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> No, I am inside the USA. Yeah, I figured the stealth option was there for people outside of the USA. If I had known what I know now I certainly would have selected it.


Not saying that you didn't have the option but I have around 15 orders and have only ever had the option of $5.00 regular shipping or $10 priority shipping. Maybe its a new thing? Hope you get your order sorted out, I am sure GU will make it right as he always does.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Not saying that you didn't have the option but I have around 15 orders and have only ever had the option of $5.00 regular shipping or $10 priority shipping. Maybe its a new thing?


now it says 10 for ground, I just ran thru the checkout process to see if it had changed or anything. Now, having said that, he's got a legit notice. And from what I can see online, it might be a big deal if its the same spot that your hobby is.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> now it says 10 for ground, I just ran thru the checkout process to see if it had changed or anything. Now, having said that, he's got a legit notice. And from what I can see online, it might be a big deal if its the same spot that your hobby is.


DITTO. Confirmed. It's different now.

I have heard multiple people with orders that should have shipped on Thursday are stuck in "processing"
Same time the nuggets and auctions went south.
@TPTB73 , when did your payment clear?

If anyone here knows Gu in real life, maybe they could do a bit of digging?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

Most times that red alert on tracking means wrong zip, forwarding addy expired, etc. Usually.


----------



## THT (Jul 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful, nice work!





Goats22 said:


> looking fire!


Thanks guys, I am pretty happy with it. Have yet to be disapointed with a gps strain


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> now it says 10 for ground, I just ran thru the checkout process to see if it had changed or anything. Now, having said that, he's got a legit notice. And from what I can see online, it might be a big deal if its the same spot that your hobby is.


Fortunately, only a small portion of it was there. It's gone now of course.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> DITTO. Confirmed. It's different now.
> 
> I have heard multiple people with orders that should have shipped on Thursday are stuck in "processing"
> Same time the nuggets and auctions went south.
> ...


I sent Bitcoins over the weekend


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 28, 2018)

Well fuck.. I told them to keep my 111 and the beans until this is sorted out.

Hopefully they don't know what addy he uses.

Hope everyone is safe. Shits crazy.

Deleted some info. Paranoid right now.. lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

Saw the tracking , looks legit. Shit, hope everybody at GPS is safe, and me too. Abort, abort, will email support.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2018)

LVTK on left. Pebble pusher front middle, jamaican pineapple gluey back right. Cookies n Chem front right. She looks indi dom. Short stature widerish fingers. Damn shes a stankn omw tho. Lookn forward to seeing her flower out. She was in soil. When I up potted her, I wrapped her in coco. See how she does. She seems to like to eat food.

Dont mind the shitty one in the back middle. Its Chemtrail Cookie Breath. I need to cull her. But jus haven't been able to bring myself to it yet. Tryna wait it out. Hoping she picks up. Or something.....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Most times that red alert on tracking means wrong zip, forwarding addy expired, etc. Usually.


This says seized by law enforcement. Us postal inspection service.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 28, 2018)

sucks


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This says seized by law enforcement. Us postal inspection service.


Why I said usually, I seen it.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I sent Bitcoins over the weekend


It's saturday, you mean last weekend?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 28, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Guess I'll go with 55 gallon drums or trash cans Chunky... Lol. I am hoping for oh, somewhere around a 50lb harvest this year? Give a lot or take a little.
> 
> I love the large 1 gallon jars you can get at Wal-Mart. However this year I will be skipping Wal-Mart and buying some kind of storage jars, barrells, containers, etc by the bulk so probably find somewhere online to order so so can get that wholesale price...
> 
> Anyone that can point me in the direction online where I can find some nice storage containers? For A LOT of buds, please lmk or PM me. How do you guys do it that grow commercially and have a couple hundred pounds every year do it? What is your storage methods, choice of containers, etc?? I have several underground locations I can stash it all in, even split up in different areas that will never be touched, found, etc... I trust stashing my stuff there, even more so than I would a bank, that is how secure and hidden these areas are... It's "what kind of containers" to stash a large amount in is what I need help/advice with.


Yeah man 55 gallon drum if 5 gallons too small. You are not going to find anything cost effective in any way that isn't plastic at that size imo or as easily mobile.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> It's saturday, you mean last weekend?


Yes, last weekend


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 28, 2018)

Some Tennessee Kush


----------



## main cola (Jul 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Some Tennessee Kush
> View attachment 4172597


Looking good..I ran the Tennessee Kush #2 and was not disappointed at all


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> Looking good..I ran the Tennessee Kush #2 and was not disappointed at all


I also have the LVTK running, but nowhere near impressed...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yes, last weekend


If you click on the "Tracking History" link in the USPS website, you can see what post office it was at.
Significant if it made it out of colorado and was picked up further down the line.
What day did it leave the first CO post office and when was it intercepted?


----------



## Florigrown (Jul 28, 2018)

Pig starting to fill out more


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I also have the LVTK running, but nowhere near impressed...


I'm starting to agree with this. Lanky, leggy and weak ass stems. I made a post in another part of this site about having a problem in veg. I thought it was my light but I think the LVTK grows like that. Budsites too far apart to pull any meaningful weight. This will be a two times around and done strain.

Does NOT take well to topping. Makes the stems even smaller. My main branches looks like whytewidows side branches. This is ALL 20 plants. Not a keeper in the lot.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 28, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I'm starting to agree with this. Lanky, leggy and weak ass stems. I made a post in another part of this site about having a problem in veg. I thought it was my light but I think the LVTK grows like that. Budsites too far apart to pull any meaningful weight. This will be a two times around and done strain.
> 
> Does NOT take well to topping. Makes the stems even smaller. My main branches looks like whytewidows side branches. This is ALL 20 plants. Not a keeper in the lot.


It seems like a real crap shoot with this strain, I have seen some guys on here kill it and others who can't get shit out of this plant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> It seems like a real crap shoot with this strain, I have seen some guys on here kill it and others who can't get shit out of this plant.
> View attachment 4172628


Looks like a re-veg.


----------



## naiveCon (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like a re-veg.


Nope

45 days of veg and tomorrow will be 6 weeks in flower....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Nope
> 
> 45 days of veg and tomorrow will be 6 weeks in flower....


Interesting. 
I've only seen single-blade leaves like those after a re-veg. 

Overall, the plant does not look happy. 
Possibly overfed or too wet for too long if she's in soil.


----------



## Oblazer (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> DITTO. Confirmed. It's different now.
> 
> I have heard multiple people with orders that should have shipped on Thursday are stuck in "processing"
> Same time the nuggets and auctions went south.
> ...


My orders been stuck in processing since Tuesday of this week … usually never does that . Always says completed same day or next after it says processing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> My orders been stuck in processing since Tuesday of this week … usually never does that . Always says completed same day or next after it says processing


Yikes! 
Has anyone heard from Gu in a while?


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> If you click on the "Tracking History" link in the USPS website, you can see what post office it was at.
> Significant if it made it out of colorado and was picked up further down the line.
> What day did it leave the first CO post office and when was it intercepted?


It didn't even make it out of the first post office in Colorado, according to the tracking anyway


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes!
> Has anyone heard from Gu in a while?


I spoke with him on Saturday via email, last Saturday that is


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I spoke with him on Saturday via email, last Saturday that is


He hasn't posted on RIU since Tuesday.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> My orders been stuck in processing since Tuesday of this week … usually never does that . Always says completed same day or next after it says processing


My order that got seized consisted of two orders. I asked them to ship them together to save the money on shipping. They shipped my orders while one of them was still saying processing. Don't know if that tells you anything.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

2 days ago on fb, 3 days ago on icmag


----------



## tommarijuana (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yes, there absolutely was. It was $5 for normal shipping, $10 for priority shipping, or $15 for stealth shipping. Those are the options that it gave me.


Must be something new ? I've always only seen the 9 dollar international priority option,i'm fine by that as gps is the cheapest shipping to canada of anyone,by far.I had my tester pk snagged in june by customs.First time ever,i've had any problems.I even recieved a letter,stating they were being removed from canada,returned to sender.I'm totally bummed.......


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It didn't even make it out of the first post office in Colorado, according to the tracking anyway


may be a good thing for you.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 2 days ago on fb, 3 days ago on icmag


was he usually on every day?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 28, 2018)

not sure if its him on fb, he answered a pm a couple days ago for me here.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 28, 2018)

so nobody has heard from them yesterday/today? fuuuukkk


----------



## quiescent (Jul 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> so nobody has heard from them yesterday/today? fuuuukkk


I sent my payment's tracking number yesterday and Ally responded almost immediately.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 28, 2018)

Is there any way to delete your account from the GPS website? I can change all my details but all my old orders come up with my address and I do not like that at all. It's like the website saves all of my shit. Address, phone number and emails all saved there even if you change your account details. 

Call me paranoid but I didn't think all my shit is saved on that site and I want it gone. Even Attitude lets you delete your whole account and nothing at all is saved. Going to send an email asking for this to be done.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 28, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Is there any way to delete your account from the GPS website? I can change all my details but all my old orders come up with my address and I do not like that at all. It's like the website saves all of my shit. Address, phone number and emails all saved there even if you change your account details.
> 
> Call me paranoid but I didn't think all my shit is saved on that site and I want it gone. Even Attitude lets you delete your whole account and nothing at all is saved. Going to send an email asking for this to be done.


I swear I was planning on emailing them this week to ask them to remove my address from the site.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> I've only seen single-blade leaves like those after a re-veg.
> 
> Overall, the plant does not look happy.
> Possibly overfed or too wet for too long if she's in soil.


Exactly what I thought, he has the claw. I also thought it looked like it was revegging might just be reaction to too much n or the over water which ever it is giving the claw effect.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 28, 2018)

I saw him post on ig so.etime since yesterday


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Exactly what I thought, he has the claw. I also thought it looked like it was revegging might just be reaction to too much n or the over water which ever it is giving the claw effect.


I've seen plants grow like that before under perfect conditions. The "new" OG18 from Reserva Privada comes to mind. I grew out 12 fems from them a few years after they lost the original OG18 mom and got a few of them that looked just like that. I called them "the claws". They never blew up, just kept growing like that. Chucked em after 8 weeks flower.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Not sure what you guys are talking about.
> In my browser, the auctions have been down since they took down the nugget system.
> CVS disappeared from view when all their stock was finally sold out (right after Dawg Days.)
> I assume it's gone until the CV End of Summer Sale which will basically be a restock for Gu.


8-12 lines in the drop with some new ones..sept/oct


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 28, 2018)

We need to stop freaking out. This is what happened with the s1's. Let's wait until we can get some more solid evidence before we jump ship here. I agree our info maybe should be removed from GPS.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He hasn't posted on RIU since Tuesday.


Spoke with ally via email on my friday(aust) which would be a Thursday in the states


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yes, there absolutely was. It was $5 for normal shipping, $10 for priority shipping, or $15 for stealth shipping. Those are the options that it gave me.


Weird, that’s new to me, but the site changes constantly, which is a good sign, typically


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 29, 2018)

No disrespect to anyone but I jumped ship a while ago. It's MY info and I should be able to delete it. Nothing said here made me change my mind about GPS. I'm a careful person and I don't like my info being stored on certain websites.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> No disrespect to anyone but I jumped ship a while ago. It's MY info and I should be able to delete it. Nothing said here made me change my mind about GPS. I'm a careful person and I don't like my info being stored on certain websites.


Well did they delete your saved order information?


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> No disrespect to anyone but I jumped ship a while ago. It's MY info and I should be able to delete it. Nothing said here made me change my mind about GPS. I'm a careful person and I don't like my info being stored on certain websites.


How do you go about deleting your info at gps.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 29, 2018)

.


Little Dog said:


> How do you go about deleting your info at gps.


You can't, you can change your saved address information. That's why I was asking him if they deleted it for him. All your previous order information is saved with the address it was sent to, and I understand how that is kinda scary. I want mine deleted even though I used a po box that I'm not affiliated with.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> .
> 
> You can't, you can change your saved address information. That's why I was asking him if they deleted it for him. All your previous order information is saved with the address it was sent to, and I understand how that is kinda scary. I want mine deleted even though I used a po box that I'm not affiliated with.


I just changed everything too man. But I guess the orders are just there. Yep, scary.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 29, 2018)

so the cookies n chem is showing a bunch of reveg growth which is nice to see. hopefully i can take some cuts within a few weeks.













gorilla tent is filled with the 4 plants that will be flowered this run as well. og cut, mk ultra cut and two CV LVTK seedlings. the LVTK were just transplanted today and i also topped everything. the cuts were topped for the second time and the seedlings got their first. gonna fill the tent before flipping.
got the CV beans from greenpoint so i will keep those two updated in this thread.
really hot right now. tent is getting up around 85, but the weather should cool down a bit soon (hopefully).


----------



## 2easy (Jul 29, 2018)

Just to put you paranoid peeps at ease. Gu commented on a post of someone i follow on instagram and he did it 10 hours ago. Its the weekend maybe hes away from the office


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> that one in the top left doesnt look right mate better check it


Lol thats my japanese maple tree


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2018)

I sent out a payment last week and it looks like it's waiting for GPS to pick it up at their po box i guess?
It's been @ the location since Thursday morning...maybe they only go check the PO box certain days


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 29, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Well did they delete your saved order information?


No email back yet. I am waiting patiently.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I'm starting to agree with this. Lanky, leggy and weak ass stems. I made a post in another part of this site about having a problem in veg. I thought it was my light but I think the LVTK grows like that. Budsites too far apart to pull any meaningful weight. This will be a two times around and done strain.
> 
> Does NOT take well to topping. Makes the stems even smaller. My main branches looks like whytewidows side branches. This is ALL 20 plants. Not a keeper in the lot.


I am definitely surprised you didn't find a keeper in those 20 LVTK's fems. I thought there would be something good in there eventually especially from 20 females.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I am definitely surprised you didn't find a keeper in those 20 LVTK's fems. I thought there would be something good in there eventually especially from 20 females.


glad that one didnt appeal to me!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Lol thats my japanese maple tree


hows it smoke?


----------



## Werp (Jul 29, 2018)

\


blowincherrypie said:


> hows it smoke?


I'm sure it gets him chinked eye.....


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2018)

Looks like my 3 remaining Dynamite Diesel are girls and Rerecovering from grower abuse. They are all stretching and look pretty wild. 1week in.

Pioneer Kush are both very close and will come down tomorrow. Amber trichs still about 20% and cloudy about 70%. They smell of fuel and citrus with a skunk funk. Stunning red/rust pistils with yellowing and more purple coming on. Very dense Nd hard nugs 

A couple Copper Chem cracking surface in Solos. Just planted 6 Northern Lights (Peak) in Solo cup to ride along. Sounds like a very nice combo actually.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> hows it smoke?


Tastes like maple syrup


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> Just to put you paranoid peeps at ease. Gu commented on a post of someone i follow on instagram and he did it 10 hours ago. Its the weekend maybe hes away from the office


glad about that. If you'd seen that gentleman's tracking info he shared with a few last night, you'd realize that when you see postal inspectors mentioned and involved, along with leo, it makes a man double check and do a double take, that's why some folks are jumpy, just sayin'


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

Well I changed all my info. 
Only to see there after that the address and previous info is still set in stone on order history so it really does no good to even change your info in the first place.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

Mayday Mayday! LOL
But seriously, itching to here from ~Gu tomorrow and hear that everything's fine. Knock on wood
It is a weekend. He's prolly sippin' a marg.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 29, 2018)

everything will be fine for sure. he has never once failed to make things right when gps is even remotely responsible. Gu~ just takes weekends off. sometimes he responds to things over the weekend, and sometimes he's out fishing or something and will get to it on monday.

i would bet my right nut he makes everything proper though


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

The only thing I dont like is the DOJ is still doing raids in cali, Colorado, and Washington. If he would get raided for mailing out of state to illegal states. Where ever his servers are located. Could be on a warrant too. Which has all of our info.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> everything will be fine for sure. he has never once failed to make things right when gps is even remotely responsible. Gu~ just takes weekends off. sometimes he responds to things over the weekend, and sometimes he's out fishing or something and will get to it on monday.
> 
> i would bet my right nut he makes everything proper though


Besides, there has been only 1 seize report, right?
Maybe it was just random bad luck?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> everything will be fine for sure. he has never once failed to make things right when gps is even remotely responsible. Gu~ just takes weekends off. sometimes he responds to things over the weekend, and sometimes he's out fishing or something and will get to it on monday.
> 
> i would bet my right nut he makes everything proper though


My worry isn't him making it right if someone's seeds got confiscated. 

My worry is that feds can still do whatever they want and I'm sure could take all accounts info from his website upon a raid and make a list and start from the top with whoever's put in the most orders.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> My worry isn't him making it right if someone's seeds got confiscated.
> 
> My worry is that feds can still do whatever they want and I'm sure could take all accounts info from his website upon a raid and make a list and start from the top with whoever's put in the most orders.


That's my worry. Bc I'm non legal state. Plus all the pic posted here by everyone. But atleast I never had anything shipped to my actual house. But I'm sure alot of people have had them shipped str8 to their house.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Tastes like maple syrup


I have a red Japanese Maple in our yard we planted. It's a really pretty tree when in full bloom.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a red Japanese Maple in our yard we planted. It's a really pretty tree when in full bloom.


Mine was near death when i got it and its made a great recovery.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

No offence to anyone whos done this but getting seeds delivered to where you live is silly if your in a non legal area


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> No offence to anyone whos done this but getting seeds delivered to where you live is silly if your in a non legal area


Yeah especially if you grow. I was jus pointing it out. Jus incase if there is someone who has had them shipped to there home and grow in an illegal state. That's all I meant.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

I have my stuff shipped to a preachers house lmfao.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

I remember hearing a while back about a "highly coordinated" raid going after like a dozen different grows spanning across many different states all simultaneously, one of the grows happened to be in my state, and they were not big grows. The one in my state only had like 30 plants that were a couple feet tall in a little larger tent. Only big thing about it was raiding all these people at once, in different states. 
Maybe raided seedbank, confiscated customer info? 

I could also be getting a little far out now  time for a dab


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Mine was near death when i got it and its made a great recovery.


Mine didnt like any type of food as sapling. Then when I got mega crop I tried it. And its exploded this year. It's a 3rd year sapling. For at two years it didnt really grow at all. This year from the beginning of spring. I've fed it mega crop half strength. And its grew almost 4 foot.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> My worry isn't him making it right if someone's seeds got confiscated.
> 
> My worry is that feds can still do whatever they want and I'm sure could take all accounts info from his website upon a raid and make a list and start from the top with whoever's put in the most orders.


I believe the Feds knows everything about everyone anyways. That has happened since 9/11. I don't think they are gonna ruin a persons life for buying some seeds online. Now if you are a criminal, yes I would worry.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> Just to put you paranoid peeps at ease.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I believe the Feds knows everything about everyone anyways. That has happened since 9/11. I don't think they are gonna ruin a persons life for buying some seeds online. Now if you are a criminal, yes I would worry.


They do. Unless you play it smart. My phone isnt registered. I use tor, a nameless sim card. If anything would happen. The only thing that holds me to my grow is this phone. And itll b in the bottom of a 200 foot lake before they could even get a warrant.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4172933


Hahahaha


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I believe the Feds knows everything about everyone anyways. That has happened since 9/11. I don't think they are gonna ruin a persons life for buying some seeds online. Now if you are a criminal, yes I would worry.


prolly more worried bout Gu than anyone else. Takes five minutes to tear down a closet grow, it's his po box if he's been flagged or something like that, federal. I was never sure if they changed the seed to sale deal in CO only deal. So I guess along with those folks that get em sent where they grow, there's those folks out of state that know also, unless the law is changed, Im just not sure.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah especially if you grow. I was jus pointing it out. Jus incase if there is someone who has had them shipped to there home and grow in an illegal state. That's all I meant.


Wasnt aiming it at you dude just saying to everyone in general


----------



## Werp (Jul 29, 2018)

Johnny Law here, 
Just to inform you, YOUR ALL FUCKING BUSTED! Now get down on the god damn ground put your hands behind you back...Now bend over and let me put it to ya where your HPS don't shine! What your saying it hurts...Well its a god damn good thing you got some this here Hippy butter kicking around so I can lather some on this here bad boy...and Just so your not to disappointed, I know you were waiting on something in the mail that sprouted..that would eventually produce something that you could stick in a pipe and suck on, So here's a 10" sprout you can suck on right NOW! Teach ya all a lesson about growing the devils plants in these here parts......


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I remember hearing a while back about a "highly coordinated" raid going after like a dozen different grows spanning across many different states all simultaneously, one of the grows happened to be in my state, and they were not big grows. The one in my state only had like 30 plants that were a couple feet tall in a little larger tent. Only big thing about it was raiding all these people at once, in different states.
> Maybe raided seedbank, confiscated customer info?
> 
> I could also be getting a little far out now  time for a dab


Great avatar btw


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They do. Unless you play it smart. My phone isnt registered. I use tor, a nameless sim card. If anything would happen. The only thing that holds me to my grow is this phone. And itll b in the bottom of a 200 foot lake before they could even get a warrant.


 You have a satellite beam pointing at you right now. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Wasnt aiming it at you dude just saying to everyone in general


Yeah I know wasnt buddy. No harm at all.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I believe the Feds knows everything about everyone anyways. That has happened since 9/11. I don't think they are gonna ruin a persons life for buying some seeds online. Now if you are a criminal, yes I would worry.


Well I think my persona of a criminal and there's is a little different, unfortunately.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have a satellite beam pointing at you right now. lol


That's fine. I'm only about 4 miles from my grow.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

funny thing is, they need a warrant to open priority mail unless they think its a bomb, was my understanding from the po website. Thats what makes dudes trackin info very odd. Hope they aren't further along than a man realizes.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Mine didnt like any type of food as sapling. Then when I got mega crop I tried it. And its exploded this year. It's a 3rd year sapling. For at two years it didnt really grow at all. This year from the beginning of spring. I've fed it mega crop half strength. And its grew almost 4 foot.


Yeah i planted mine in a 2litre soda bottle in some coco and been feeding it what i feed my veg plants(1ml per litre calmag and canna coco) and its loving it. Ill keep it in the veg tent until i have no more room for it lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

Werp said:


> Johnny Law here,
> Just to inform you, YOUR ALL FUCKING BUSTED! Now get down on the god damn ground put your hands behind you back...Now bend over and let me put it to ya where your HPS don't shine! What your saying it hurts...Well its a god damn good thing you got some this here Hippy butter kicking around so I can lather some on this here bad boy...and Just so your not to disappointed, I know you were waiting on something in the mail that sprouted..that would eventually produce something that you could stick in a pipe and suck on, So here's a 10" sprout you can suck on right NOW! Teach ya all a lesson about growing the devils plants in these here parts......


Reminds me of the movie where they bust you before you actually commit the crime. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> funny thing is, they need a warrant to open priority mail unless they think its a bomb, was my understanding from the po website. Thats what makes dudes trackin info very odd. Hope they aren't further along than a man realizes.


Not true. If it goes through a scanner and they see something off. They can and will open it. They absolutely do not need a warrant. Hell theres even a show on Netflix about it. They send it through a xray machine if the dude watching it sees something he dont like. They open it right now.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Great avatar btw


One of my favorites! Bummer it had to end the way it did. To Chris


----------



## njamess (Jul 29, 2018)

Thought I’d mention since it relates to mail being confiscated. Or if any of you folks are curious
If mail is sent through USPS as xpress or priority, consent or a federal warrant is the only legal way to open parcel. (According to this source - only one I’ve found but I’ve seen this law before)

https://about.usps.com/publications/pub14/pub14_ch2_005.htm

That’s not to say they just didn’t open it anyways. In which case it probably wouldn’t stick in court, but you can still pretty much kiss those souvenirs goodbye


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have a satellite beam pointing at you right now. lol


Not if we wear our foil hats shiny side up, what is this the stone age


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Yeah i planted mine in a 2litre soda bottle in some coco and been feeding it what i feed my veg plants(1ml per litre calmag and canna coco) and its loving it. Ill keep it in the veg tent until i have no more room for it lol


Mine was about 18" tall when we bought it. At a local nursery. We planted it str8 in the ground. In a mix of ffof soil and native soil. Which I probably should've vegged it awhile first. But we also have a golden weeping willow that is jus absolute beast. Weve cloned it several times. And marked off our property line with them in a row. They are one of the fastest growing trees you can buy. I believe the only thing that grows faster is the Emperor tree. It can grow up to 15 foot a year or something.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

You all will have to delete all of RIU info too. RIU code 10% off.
They would surely head to here also.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You all will have to delete all of RIU info too. RIU code 10% off.
> They would surely head to here also.


Unless usernames are different. Then there's no way to connect who's who.

Edit: Well yeah I guess if you go picking up a pack on auction at 4:26 PM for $33.24, then come to Greenpoint page at 4:33PM and post "Just scored Bodega for $33.24 out the door!" 
Yeah that kind of sews it LOL


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class letter or parcel violate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to *open* the mailpiece. Other classes of *mail* do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be *opened* without a warrant. 
from po site.
Dudes tracking info mentioned the inspectors. Why I think if it got opened, that out of state selling would be more of a deal than trying to find a million closet growers, as mentioned, with diff contact names, etc. Other than you can't delete your order history, wished you could do that


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2018)

I am frankly glad they don’t work weekends and that usps does not deliver mail on Sunday so we can have a shot to get it sorted before shit goes down, hopefully.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class letter or parcel violate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to *open* the mailpiece. Other classes of *mail* do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be *opened* without a warrant.
> from po site.
> Dudes tracking info mentioned the inspectors. Why I think if it got opened, that out of state selling would be more of a deal than trying to find a million closet growers, as mentioned, with diff contact names, etc. Other than you can't delete your order history, wished you could do that


The damage would be already done before that guy posted that it happened.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> One of my favorites! Bummer it had to end the way it did. To Chris


No doubt. It broke my heart when I heard of his passing. His acoustic version of wicked games sealed the deal for me and my ol lady back in the day. He has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The damage would be already done before that guy posted that it happened.


That’s correct. The lawman ain’t totally dumb. We shall see what comes.

Probably nothing...so glad to be smalltime. What ever happened to @Cold$moke? He used to be all over this board, haven’t seen him.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The damage would be already done before that guy posted that it happened.


they don't usually want lil fish, wonder who the big fish is in this deal? Especially if building up a case or something, lol, they won't go after one pack of beans. They don't have enough agents if they did that, they'll nip the bud a lil higher up if they can, the bastids!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

It either had to be xrayed, or got tore open somehow in sorting. I doubt they would jus grab it, and open it. Idk what the law on beans are in Colorado. I mean I'm sure its 100% illegal mail them regardless. But if they got snatched in Colorado. It's probably bc he uses the same exact post office or shipping center over n over n over. And I'm sure hes shipped thousands of them. Maybe he drew some attention to himself.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s correct. The lawman ain’t totally dumb. We shall see what comes.
> 
> Probably nothing...so glad to be smalltime. What ever happened to @Cold$moke? He used to be all over this board, haven’t seen him.


I seen he posted a few days ago in another thread. Looked like he was having a hard go at some GPS gear. But now his profile doesnt even come up.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s correct. The lawman ain’t totally dumb. We shall see what comes.
> 
> Probably nothing...so glad to be smalltime. What ever happened to @Cold$moke? He used to be all over this board, haven’t seen him.


If you are clean and not a trouble maker, no need to go and buy extra underwear just yet. I can't afford them anyway, spent my money on seeds. lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

I was almost wondering if maybe the law enforcement were already interested in the person that got there seeds nabbed and that it's just an isolated insodent? Targeted and investigating specifically for him and the greenpoint seed order is just part of their evidence?

Sounds terrible to say, hope not. This stuff ain't good on the f'ing soul.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Came here to see if anyone else has had a their GPS package seized. I too got a notice from USPS about my gear being seized by law enforcement. I emailed support and Ally got back to me on Friday saying things don't look good but that I should be fine on my end. 

Really hoping they can get things sorted out, I'd hate to see GPS disappear over this.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> If you are clean and not a trouble maker, no need to go and buy extra underwear just yet. I can't afford them anyway, spent my money on seeds. lol


Lmfao same. I'm still waiting on word about the 1200 bucks in shoes I bought in Thailand lol before I buy new panties.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 29, 2018)

I’m here, alive and well. 

I got the email about someone’s package getting taken. Just holding off on order fulfillment for a while. 

I’m smoking a brisket today, back to work tomorrow


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Came here to see if anyone else has had a their GPS package seized. I too got a notice from USPS about my gear being seized by law enforcement. I emailed support and Ally got back to me on Friday saying things don't look good but that I should be fine on my end.
> 
> Really hoping they can get things sorted out, I'd hate to see GPS disappear over this.





RattleheadKV2 said:


> Came here to see if anyone else has had a their GPS package seized. I too got a notice from USPS about my gear being seized by law enforcement. I emailed support and Ally got back to me on Friday saying things don't look good but that I should be fine on my end.
> 
> Really hoping they can get things sorted out, I'd hate to see GPS disappear over this.


How bout a screenshot of the tracking


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m here, alive and well.
> 
> I got the email about someone’s package getting taken. Just holding off on order fulfillment for a while.
> 
> I’m smoking a brisket today, back to work tomorrow


Theres two now apparently but the second guy jus posted his post. I asked for a screenshot of tracking


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Came here to see if anyone else has had a their GPS package seized. I too got a notice from USPS about my gear being seized by law enforcement. I emailed support and Ally got back to me on Friday saying things don't look good but that I should be fine on my end.
> 
> Really hoping they can get things sorted out, I'd hate to see GPS disappear over this.


Great. Call me selfish but I'm a bit more worried about this end.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m here, alive and well.
> 
> I got the email about someone’s package getting taken. Just holding off on order fulfillment for a while.
> 
> I’m smoking a brisket today, back to work tomorrow


applewood or cherry? Good to hear from ya, by the way!


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Came here to see if anyone else has had a their GPS package seized. I too got a notice from USPS about my gear being seized by law enforcement. I emailed support and Ally got back to me on Friday saying things don't look good but that I should be fine on my end.
> 
> Really hoping they can get things sorted out, I'd hate to see GPS disappear over this.


So this is the second one that got seized this week?


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How bout a screenshot of the tracking


 That's what I got from the USPS site.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> That's what I got from the USPS site.


just like other dudes, except above alert, it mentioned the postal inspectors office


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> just like other dudes, except above alert, it mentioned the postal inspectors office


mine also mentions the postal inspection office, I just cut that part out while taking the screen shot and missed it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> mine also mentions the postal inspection office, I just cut that part out while taking the screen shot and missed it.


is there any time info? like when this happened?


----------



## genuity (Jul 29, 2018)

The way some of you poster treat "new members" is Beyond me @hahadavis

Just remember TROLLS come in all forms...good & bad

I'm happy they posted & happy gu got emails from them & it's real lives at risk,so miss me with that bullshit.

New members are better than a lot of well-known members..


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> is there any time info? like when this happened?


Nope. One night checked the tracking and it said USPS was awaiting pickup from GPS. The the next day I checked tracking again and got the above message.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Nope. One night checked the tracking and it said USPS was awaiting pickup from GPS. The the next day I checked tracking again and got the above message.


shit.. appreciate the heads up and try and keep us updated. Be safe


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

No worries, I'll keep you guys updated. I'm not too sketched out for myself being I'm in a Med state. I'm more worried about GPS, I was really looking forward to trying their gear out. This was my first ever seed order not just from GPS so I'm just sad my first ever package got nicked. Oh well I suppose that's just the name of the game.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 29, 2018)

which states were the 2 seized orders from? if they are from the same state maybe its a crackdown in that state?


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> No worries, I'll keep you guys updated. I'm not too sketched out for myself being I'm in a Med state. I'm more worried about GPS, I was really looking forward to trying their gear out. This was my first ever seed order not just from GPS so I'm just sad my first ever package got nicked. Oh well I suppose that's just the name of the game.


That sucks man..It's the first time today i have ever heard of beans getting seized coming from GPS
I'm sure they will figure out away to get you your order


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> which states were the 2 seized orders from? if they are from the same state maybe its a crackdown in that state?


medical states. Don't think dudes are worried bout their orders, lolol. If they are worried, its a bit more serious than that, just sayin


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 29, 2018)

Remember when us statesiders had to order from overseas, and people frequently got packages seized, especially coming thru Chicago? They'd find out when they got the green taped package sans beans at their receiving address with a notice from customs.

My question: Does anyone know first hand, or reliably second hand, of a grow bust resulting from a seeds seizure?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/over-000-marijuana-plants-seized-georgia-raids-arrested/FGpLD0Bkh6Y7vIRbhChoxL/

notice its a huge grow, so there's that, but there's also the mention of seeds from CO. But it also says they werer getting mj from there also? growing that many plants and you still have to get it somewhere else.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/over-000-marijuana-plants-seized-georgia-raids-arrested/FGpLD0Bkh6Y7vIRbhChoxL/
> 
> notice its a huge grow, so there's that, but there's also the mention of seeds from CO. But it also says they werer getting mj from there also? growing that many plants and you still have to get it somewhere else.


it doesnt say the bust was from seeds though only that they found literature on the site to prove the seeds originated in colorado


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

I understand that, but thats the first story I heard where they identified where some of the gear come from. DId they change that law bout seeds made in CO have to stay in CO?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

Truthfully, Ive not heard of many either, and I guess a guy can get paranoid. Gu coming on today really helped. But I still think its not these guys post office that let leo seize the stuff, its GPS po. Just from the way the tracking reads. Besides dude last night already tore down and moved stuff. So if he's not worried, Im not. Maybe they could do a deal where they purge info after a year or two time, or six months, some time frame. Old addys, orders, etc. never lose your nuggets if they bring em back, but the other info periodically purged. Keep the numbers for tax purposes I guess. JMHO


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> https://www.ajc.com/news/crime--law/over-000-marijuana-plants-seized-georgia-raids-arrested/FGpLD0Bkh6Y7vIRbhChoxL/
> 
> notice its a huge grow, so there's that, but there's also the mention of seeds from CO. But it also says they werer getting mj from there also? growing that many plants and you still have to get it somewhere else.


lmmfao the photo is captioned "A marijuana grow operation in northeast Georgia had a lighting system"

what a POS setup.. Ive seen scrogs in tent with better looking yields smh


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 29, 2018)

Well it would seem to me that GPS is the player of interest in this equation. We are all probably fine. I don't see them doing a multistate wide raid on us all. Seems like the packages were seized in two different states. One of them being a medical state

Besides, I'm a ghost in the system. I'm sure many of you have set up similar dead ends.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Remember when us statesiders had to order from overseas, and people frequently got packages seized, especially coming thru Chicago? They'd find out when they got the green taped package sans beans at their receiving address with a notice from customs.
> 
> My question: Does anyone know first hand, or reliably second hand, of a grow bust resulting from a seeds seizure?


I wonder if theres any difference between the customs rules and the postal inspectors shits.. or all the same?



RattleheadKV2 said:


> No worries, I'll keep you guys updated. I'm not too sketched out for myself being I'm in a Med state. I'm more worried about GPS, I was really looking forward to trying their gear out. This was my first ever seed order not just from GPS so I'm just sad my first ever package got nicked. Oh well I suppose that's just the name of the game.


Did your pack leave CO?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2018)

Buying seeds anonymously seems to be a popular concept, given the legal restrictions in many regions. 
It'll cost you though. 
No nuggets, and I would imagine customer support would be theoretically impossible. 

I would worry more about hackers than the feds. 
Some growers here move some serious weight, which could draw the attention of organized crime.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/how-the-usps-targeted-a-drug-dealer-via-his-ip-address/

dude last night said he info showed it was still at the co po


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

there's what the Postal Inspector can do:

As sworn federal law enforcement agents, Postal Inspectors have the power to serve warrants and subpoenas issued under the authority of the United States; make arrests without warrant for postal-related offenses committed in their presence; make arrests without warrants for postal-related felonies cognizable under the laws of the United States, if they have reasonable grounds to believe that the person arrested has committed or is committing such a felony; carry firearms, and make seizures of property as provided by law.

First-Class letters and parcels are protected against search and seizure under the Fourth Amendment to the Constitution, and, as such, cannot be opened without a search warrant. If there is probable cause to believe the contents of a First-Class letter or parcel violate federal law, Postal Inspectors can obtain a search warrant to open the mailpiece. Other classes of mail do not contain private correspondence, and therefore may be opened without a warrant.

Overlapping jurisdiction often requires collaboration with other federal, state and local authorities. Postal Inspectors have developed close working relationships with other agencies that facilitate such cooperation.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/how-the-usps-targeted-a-drug-dealer-via-his-ip-address/
> 
> dude last night said he info showed it was still at the co po


Well the only way to hide your ip is to create a botnet. Tor will work for local law enforcement. It will not work on the federal level. The NSA can do nodal tracking with TOR because of how the onion router is set up to use nodes in order to help people get around things like the great fire wall of China. With the tailor access group and eternal blue, they can do anything...

Edit: With all that being said, I think that whatever happens we should stand by GPS and others like them. We are all a part of this thing, and people in our government are trying to tell us we can't do what we love. Well screw that. There are 60 million of us, and 83% of Americans say they support medical cannabis.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jul 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s correct. The lawman ain’t totally dumb. We shall see what comes.
> 
> Probably nothing...so glad to be smalltime. What ever happened to @Cold$moke? He used to be all over this board, haven’t seen him.


he has been MIA...

so has @cindysid

hope they are both ok...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That’s correct. The lawman ain’t totally dumb. We shall see what comes.





Gu~ said:


> I’m here, alive and well.
> 
> I got the email about someone’s package getting taken. Just holding off on order fulfillment for a while.
> 
> I’m smoking a brisket today, back to work tomorrow


Nice, dude, tasty! 
I ain’t afeared, just wait a week for the smoke to clear and we should be good.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> The way some of you poster treat "new members" is Beyond me @hahadavis
> 
> Just remember TROLLS come in all forms...good & bad
> 
> ...


You do have to admit the coincidence of the matter. That two people it had happened to supposedly are both brand new members to the site with zero posts anywhere else in the whole forum. Both claimed it was their first order yet instead of doing a normal thing like email greenpoint and waiting to see what happens instead goes online and starts people panicking. 

The biggest thing that is throwing me doubts is the first poster claiming about the stealth option. I've never seen it nor seen anyone else ever mention it. I could and hope to be very wrong though.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I wonder if theres any difference between the customs rules and the postal inspectors shits.. or all the same?
> 
> 
> 
> Did your pack leave CO?


No I don't believe mine ever left the state. I'm in an adjacent state too so shipping time should have been minamal. My tracking went from saying the shipping label was printed and was awaiting pickup to being siezed.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jul 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Is there any way to delete your account from the GPS website? I can change all my details but all my old orders come up with my address and I do not like that at all. It's like the website saves all of my shit. Address, phone number and emails all saved there even if you change your account details.
> 
> Call me paranoid but I didn't think all my shit is saved on that site and I want it gone. Even Attitude lets you delete your whole account and nothing at all is saved. Going to send an email asking for this to be done.


This needs addressed immediately!!!!
And I don't give a FUCK what anyone else thinks


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 29, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> This needs addressed immediately!!!!
> And I don't give a FUCK what anyone else thinks


Weather this is real, or not. I think most of us are on the same page as you with this.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 29, 2018)

Having been through this type of thing before many a time the only thing I can say is keep calm and don't worry about it guys. I understand the position some of you guys in illegal states are in that either can't or don't have a safe mailing address. Some paranoia can be a good thing to keep your vigilance up, too much is just gonna make this an unpleasant experience. 

If you're in a legal state, keep on keepin on.... you're good.

I am very sympathetic to those worrying, have a large order I'm waiting on currently myself. No reason to get the pitchforks and whatnot out yet, let this thing unfold a bit.


----------



## keyown1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Anybody grow tennessee kush #1?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 29, 2018)

@NugHeuser Looks great champ! What are you growing in and what's your nutrient situation?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Asking for some input and hopefully reassurance.
> 
> My SDK and CnC are suppose to be 38 days give or take a few days, I mean there's a chance I could be off but a handful of days but that's it. Many of them already have about 1/3 orange pistols, this seems way too early. Plus there are considerably more withered pistols towards the bottom half of the plants as compared to the top half, which is ass backwards I thought..
> 
> ...


A Breeders time on how long a strain takes varys alot. Dont always go by this. In time youll learn to know when a plant is ready by the look of it. Use the breeders time as a guide only. It could take 2 weeks more then what they say.

Looking good btw


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @NugHeuser Looks great champ! What are you growing in and what's your nutrient situation?


Growing in organic super soil. Been giving them tablespoons of mixed amendment to try keeping the deficiencies at bay which started within the last week or two. Looking like I could use a little more, just dont want to burn them so I'm being easy. 

Temps do fluctuate a lot because I have an a/c going on and off during lights on. The highest temp they see is about 86 but that's at the tallest colas directly under the light and the duration at that temp is short lived, goes back and forth from mid 70s to low to mid 80s. 
Rh about 40% at lights on and gets up there at lights off because the dehu is outside the tent, 50s to low 60s at the most. I have a shot ton of air movement though so I dont think I should be worried about mold. 8" intake inline fan and 10" exhaust with a CF. Both on speed controllers and an oscillating fan hanging in the corner. 

I'm definitely confused. This would be the quickest I've had plants start to ripen, I'm worried there's mites or pollen but I have a nice digital microscope and like I said checked for herms and not seeing anything. 
All of these DID start to hermy over a light leak first week of flower but i plucked off all the balls and nanners(maybe a half dozen or so per plant) and after the leak was fixed only saw pistol growth from then on. No sack had opened, i caught it pretty early on.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 29, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> A Breeders time on how long a strain takes varys alot. Dont always go by this. In time youll learn to know when a plant is ready by the look of it. Use the breeders time as a guide only. It could take 2 weeks more then what they say.
> 
> Looking good btw


Well I know that but these dont even look like they'll get close to what most other people have taken these exact same strains to. They're suppose to currently be day 38. I dont really know how itd be possible to be off by more than a few days. I'm just hoping they aren't going to explode with seeds, I'd probably rather harvest early than have a bunch of seeds dropping from buds.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 29, 2018)

Comin in wayyy on the backside here. So busy I haven't been on the boards in months. Excuse my babblin.....I hope shit is goin Ok for everyone out there hit by the "WTF" of late on so many fronts.

Lucked out...I think..on the S1 fiasco. I didn't get packs until after the Spring planting of anything but the fabled Manmosa...and only popped 2 of those. So far...they appear to be solid females/flowering/etc...and huge. Gonna let em ride if they play nice. Whatever they are...they should make a nice big lump of hash at least. I'll definitely be on very heightened watch for BS from here on out though. The rest of my garden is CVS and Cannarado. Bummed about that Banana OG and the 3 other other bogus packs I purchased...but it is what it is. You never win when you deal with liars. Gu let his guard down...something we've all done sometime and got burned by it. I've been playing this game for 30 years now....and rule #2 has always been "don't spend what you can't afford to lose". Ima movin' on.... and remembering how many time this shit has actually gone down over the years...and how many "breeders" have come/gone. Again..it is what it is. The easier this gets...the more folks like SAG we will see. Bottom line....those folks selling/slingin seeds gotta start initiating checks and balances and slow-the-fuck-down. 

As far as seed seizures.....it's always been a cat and mouse game. Ordering from Europe for decades...you learn to win some and lose some. Back then it was either lost cash or the fabled USDA green/red tape...the snatched seeds...and the letter with the box that was checked "these items are illegal to import into the US". I can't say what goes on today...i have a hard time believing with all of the HUGE ops out there in CO alone that they can track/bust seed recipients...but in the old days you just took your loss and re-the-fuck ordered again. Tighten the belt and stay on the ride. Some folks may remember when Heaven's Stairway went down. LOTS of gardens were pulled...for nothing...cus folks thought they were important enough to be on the radar. Not. 

No TK.....but i am running Tennessee Kush #2 outdoors. If the smoke is as nice as the structure/spaxing/overall vibe of this plant.... it will be a noteable selection here. Some of the most node-packed clones I've ever taken. A classic indica. Hopin for that narcotic stuff....heehee.... 

stay high...


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 29, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You do have to admit the coincidence of the matter. That two people it had happened to supposedly are both brand new members to the site with zero posts anywhere else in the whole forum. Both claimed it was their first order yet instead of doing a normal thing like email greenpoint and waiting to see what happens instead goes online and starts people panicking.
> 
> The biggest thing that is throwing me doubts is the first poster claiming about the stealth option. I've never seen it nor seen anyone else ever mention it. I could and hope to be very wrong though.


Yeah I've never seen a discreet shipping option.... little funny... is it new?


----------



## keyown1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks for the reply running both #1 and #2. Was curious because one of my #1 turned purple was wondering if this is normal all and all some nice looking smoke if it tastes anything like it looks.


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 29, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> View attachment 4173089 Thanks for the reply running both #1 and #2. Was curious because one of my #1 turned purple was wondering if this is normal all and all some nice looking smoke if it tastes anything like it looks.


sexy!


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 29, 2018)

My account was deleted as asked with no problems. I can still make purchases as a guest and all my personal info is removed once the order is sent off. Safer this way. This was all I was worried about. Now I can make a quick purchase whenever I want and not have to worry that my info is "out there" where I don't want it.

Can't wait for the fems to come around but I do want to try the Jelly Pie. Seems like they are hardy and stay shorter than most of the Stardawg crosses.

Someone had asked about the LVTK and why I didn't like them. All 20 had very very thin branches. Way worse than Bodhi SS#4. Very hard to work with that type of plant in a perpetual. I stuck them under 450 watts of hps to fatten them up for a week before I flower them. Some, maybe 3 or 4, had somewhat better internode spacing but even 4 inches is too much for my style. Most had 6 to 8 inch internode spacing. 

I took 40 clones (2 from each) just to see if there is that "ONE" plant that stands out and has to be kept. With node spacing like this I can tell right off that the yield will not be good at all. Might be awesome ass weed but there wont be much of it. I'll put a word in once they flower up nice and give an update because some people don't care about yield and just want to see if the bud is good or not.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 29, 2018)

'discreet' option? lol. is this a new thing? i've bought like 20+ packs and never seen that option. unless that's a new thing this guy is full of shit.

and people take offense when people here ask for proof. this is why. people make shit up!


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Comin in wayyy on the backside here. So busy I haven't been on the boards in months. Excuse my babblin.....I hope shit is goin Ok for everyone out there hit by the "WTF" of late on so many fronts.
> 
> Lucked out...I think..on the S1 fiasco. I didn't get packs until after the Spring planting of anything but the fabled Manmosa...and only popped 2 of those. So far...they appear to be solid females/flowering/etc...and huge. Gonna let em ride if they play nice. Whatever they are...they should make a nice big lump of hash at least. I'll definitely be on very heightened watch for BS from here on out though. The rest of my garden is CVS and Cannarado. Bummed about that Banana OG and the 3 other other bogus packs I purchased...but it is what it is. You never win when you deal with liars. Gu let his guard down...something we've all done sometime and got burned by it. I've been playing this game for 30 years now....and rule #2 has always been "don't spend what you can't afford to lose". Ima movin' on.... and remembering how many time this shit has actually gone down over the years...and how many "breeders" have come/gone. Again..it is what it is. The easier this gets...the more folks like SAG we will see. Bottom line....those folks selling/slingin seeds gotta start initiating checks and balances and slow-the-fuck-down.
> 
> ...


The Tennessee Kush #2 .That i ran was a beast of a plant...nice chunky buds ..very good yield with minimum training
The smoke is a very heavy stone.. I would say definitely narcotic.. couch lockup stone...I haven't even cured it yet and has a great taste to her already...All my friends keep asking for more of it
Definitely going to run this girl again.. she might even be a keeper .


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 'discreet' option? lol. is this a new thing? i've bought like 20+ packs and never seen that option. unless that's a new thing this guy is full of shit.
> 
> and people take offense when people here ask for proof. this is why. people make shit up!


Well something had to happen. Didnt @Gu~ even say he was holding off on fulfilling orders? Or did someone else say that?


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm just wondering if it's a new Option or something


----------



## main cola (Jul 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> I'm just wondering if it's a new Option or something


This is all i get when i try to checkout ..Did shipping prices go up? I didn't buy those seeds..it was just a test


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I'm starting to agree with this. Lanky, leggy and weak ass stems. I made a post in another part of this site about having a problem in veg. I thought it was my light but I think the LVTK grows like that. Budsites too far apart to pull any meaningful weight. This will be a two times around and done strain.
> 
> Does NOT take well to topping. Makes the stems even smaller. My main branches looks like whytewidows side branches. This is ALL 20 plants. Not a keeper in the lot.


You're running like 20 aren't you? Mine 1 single girl went through straight hell, but she pulled through and she is now looking great with thick stems. The node spacing isn't the best but that is just a tk trait. 

You'd think in 20 seeds you would have found a nice one. Any pics or naw?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 29, 2018)

I just got word from Gu, he is holding all orders because of the 2 reported cases. He said everything is fine. Just being safe.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're running like 20 aren't you? Mine 1 single girl went through straight hell, but she pulled through and she is now looking great with thick stems. The node spacing isn't the best but that is just a tk trait.
> 
> You'd think in 20 seeds you would have found a nice one. Any pics or naw?


No pics. Never. The LVTK were not to MY liking. That's a personal preference thing. I didn't say they sucked and I can't say anything about the buds cause they aren't in flower yet. You missed my newest post above, read it.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Well peeble pusher is coming along. The last few days shes lost her fpog leaner smell. But this evening she smelled super sweet. Still chemmy but a sweet chem now. Kinda liking it. She starting to frost up nicely. And the cookies n chem on day 2 of flower.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jul 29, 2018)

Ace High GPS, 2 more weeks . . .


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

don't think anyone made anything up. What happened happened. Ruby or someone said Ally said the same thing, in this thread, have to go back, via the other day. Or said it was on their end. And then Gu said he was holding off. I reckon that means something happened, prolly nothing but a thang, but lil glitch and be back rollin soon. But nobody made anything up.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 29, 2018)

main cola said:


> This is all i get when i try to checkout ..Did shipping prices go up?View attachment 4173128 I didn't buy those seeds..it was just a test


looks like it. I did the same thing last night checking it out via the other info.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 29, 2018)

main cola said:


> This is all i get when i try to checkout ..Did shipping prices go up?View attachment 4173128 I didn't buy those seeds..it was just a test


Just a thought (that I'm hesitant to post but...) I think the shipping increase could possibly be GP using UPS ground for shipping now rather than USPS?
(since USPS has it's own internal law enforcement division)

I agree, if this info is in fact accurate and packages have been seized locally, than the damage is already done.
And I'm not trying to add to the panic but it really doesnt matter if you have GP delete your info if you've used the USPS site to check online tracking with your phone or computer. That info cannot be hidden by VPNs.

And I know new member don't always get the warmest welcome (guess we can thank all the useless sock accounts for that) but I think I'll sit this one out and see how it plays out before deciding if this is in fact a ploy to create panic (especially after finding "new members" starting the exact threads on other forums with reports of domestic LEO seizures just 2 days ago) or if GP has been targeted due to the amount of growth the company has had in the last yr or so....with help from its customers glowing reviews on every major social media site in exchange for "rewards".

I'll admit, I've gotten way too comfortable posting pics/reviews myself, but its gonna take A LOT more than a couple of posts about USPS package seizures for me to tear anything down. I live very close to customs and have received the "green tape" twice and just tossed the empty package in the trash while murmuring several explicative a long the way. I know the green tape is international but I mention it because I live at a point of entry with lots of border agents (Feds) trawling up and down the roads (the distance to Canada could literally be measured in feet...I'm_ that_ close) and those lazy fuckers nap near my home on the regular. Yanno...they got watch the river for all those dangerously criminal Canadians, lol.

This whole thing could be "something" or "nothing" but it might also be a good reminder for everyone to keep in mind that this is still federally illegal. Posting play by play of larger builds or what your expecting for poundage might not be the best idea for those in illegal states...well for anyone really. Stick to bud pics and keep the personal info to a minimum.


takes my sarcastic ass off the soap box.


Seriously though...no one go into a panic just yet. There's no where near enough concrete info to warrant anyone worrying themselves sick. Just take a breath my friends.


----------



## greenpointseeds (Jul 29, 2018)

*You can now delete your account and data permanently.*

*Once it's gone, IT'S GONE!*

*There are NO BACKUPS (no secret backups or "just-in-case" backups) and there is NO WAY TO RESTORE YOUR DATA (INCLUDING GOLD NUGGETS, ORDERS, OR ANYTHING ELSE ASSOCIATED WITH YOUR ACCOUNT).

There is no way to recover your data at all. None.

Please know what you are doing before you delete your account.

Please keep in mind that deleting your account will delete any records of your orders. Meaning that we will not be able to help you with past order issues, refunds or exchanges if they arise. Even if you have emails and receipts, there is no way for us to validate them.

PLEASE BE CAREFUL!*


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2018)

greenpointseeds said:


> *You can now delete your account and data permanently.*
> 
> *Once it's gone, IT'S GONE!*
> 
> ...


I'm good anyone who wants to come bust an Aussie living in the desert with a pitiful 2 or 3 plants for personal use is welcome to come visit...someone will benefit from the extra tourism $ that the po po will bring when they buy a coke and doughnut 

But seriously I hope no one is put out by any of the goings on of late and as we can see by the new delete info section on GPS they have everyone's best interest at heart


----------



## 2easy (Jul 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I'm good anyone who wants to come bust an Aussie living in the desert with a pitiful 2 or 3 plants for personal use is welcome to come visit...someone will benefit from the extra tourism $ that the po po will bring when they buy a coke and doughnut
> 
> But seriously I hope no one is put out by any of the goings on of late and as we can see by the new delete info section on GPS they have everyone's best interest at heart


I dont think it affects us at this stage ruby. I have 3 orders that all cleared aussie customs last week should be at my door today or tomorrow


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> I dont think it affects us at this stage ruby. I have 3 orders that all cleared aussie customs last week should be at my door today or tomorrow


It won't affect us at any stage 2easy.

I buy high priced bird seed my budgies deserve only the best


----------



## Sebud (Jul 29, 2018)

I live in a legal state and grow a legal grow for my area. Don't think the Feds are after small timers like me anyway.
So I'm not to worried. Hope it works out well for everybody concerned.
GU sent me an email saying he's holding all shipments for now but will definitely make good on it.
Once again GPS shows customers come first.
That's big time in my book. Thanks Gu and staff.

Howdy, 
You currently have a processing order that is ready for fulfillment. 
We recently had a few orders seized by postal inspections and are therefore suspending shipments temporarily.
Your order is still here and saved.
We believe your safety comes first, and ask for your patience and understanding during this downtime.
Thanks.

Gu~
Breeder, Greenpoint Seeds
GreenpointSeeds.com
Instagram | Facebook | Twitter


----------



## typoerror (Jul 29, 2018)

To the people that had an order seized, this is what will happen.

In the next couple weeks you will receive a letter like the one I'm attaching. That is all. Nothing else will happen but consider your address burned and use another in the future.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 29, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I was almost wondering if maybe the law enforcement were already interested in the person that got there seeds nabbed and that it's just an isolated insodent? Targeted and investigating specifically for him and the greenpoint seed order is just part of their evidence?
> 
> Sounds terrible to say, hope not. This stuff ain't good on the f'ing soul.


Nah, that's definitely not the case. I'm very small time and I don't sell or anything. I've never had any run-ins with the law.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> The way some of you poster treat "new members" is Beyond me @hahadavis
> 
> Just remember TROLLS come in all forms...good & bad
> 
> ...


Wow. That is very DICK-ish. Glad to know that you care.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 29, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You do have to admit the coincidence of the matter. That two people it had happened to supposedly are both brand new members to the site with zero posts anywhere else in the whole forum. Both claimed it was their first order yet instead of doing a normal thing like email greenpoint and waiting to see what happens instead goes online and starts people panicking.
> 
> The biggest thing that is throwing me doubts is the first poster claiming about the stealth option. I've never seen it nor seen anyone else ever mention it. I could and hope to be very wrong though.


Wow, you guys can be real asses. The reason I posted was to give everyone a heads up and a warning that they might want to wait on ordering so they wouldn't be in the same situation. See, I actually care about other people. You should try it sometime.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> which states were the 2 seized orders from? if they are from the same state maybe its a crackdown in that state?


Mine was seized before it even left the post office they dropped it off at in Colorado.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 29, 2018)

typoerror said:


> To the people that had an order seized, this is what will happen.
> 
> In the next couple weeks you will receive a letter like the one I'm attaching. That is all. Nothing else will happen but consider your address burned and use another in the future.
> View attachment 4173213


Pretty much. It happened to me back in 2004 or 05 when the feds busted Marc emery. I still ordered seeds to that house after that, lol.

Hell my buddy's aunt from Cali sent him a few ounces that got snagged and again all he got was a letter. His aunt had a legal medical garden and got off with a warning. 

Gu might need to find a new PO box address and LLC name though or some some.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Yeah I've never seen a discreet shipping option.... little funny... is it new?


When I place my order, the one that got seized, there were three shipping options. I don't remember what the exact wording was but it was something like $5 for regular shipping, $10 for priority shipping with tracking, and $15 for stealth shipping. I chose the priority shipping because I figured the stealth shipping was for people outside the USA.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Wow, you guys can be real asses. The reason I posted was to give everyone a heads up and a warning that they might want to wait on ordering so they wouldn't be in the same situation. See, I actually care about other people. You should try it sometime.


Try not to take it personal. The trolling on this site at times can get a little extreme so its difficult to put a lot faith in posts from new members that seem a bit "off" or out of the ordinary.

And not for nothing but I think its safe to say orders are being withheld so Gu doesn't get stuck replacing a shit ton of seized orders since they seem to be getting seized at the post office they're being dispatched from.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jul 29, 2018)

Wow just seeing all of this about the LEO seizing packages. I have had international orders seized back in the day with no issues afterwards as I continued to place orders to the same address.

I still order some beans internationally because some of the genetics I am after aren't sold in the US at least to my research and knowledge. But anytime I order international, in the last few years I always have my package sent to a different address. Also if I order from a source I have never ordered from before, my first order from a new source never comes to my address. However, it never crossed my mind that a domestic seed order/package would get seized. You can call me paranoid, but I am deleting my account on there just in case they decide to open an investigation. One thing I know, and us folks in illegal states should know, is that we never know, for certain and the risk isn't worth it. Especially running commercial grows like I personally run. I went huge this year and I am going to allow my paranoia to delete my gps account.

Last thing I need is to go back to the slammer, can't grow in there and if I can't grow then I am a rendered a useless human being and clinically depressed and psychotic.

I've been posting more over on ICmag than I am now comfortable with. Time to go wipe some info and pics...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> What was the deal with the fake s1's? What did I miss?


Contact gu if you bought some, but be patient. There is a lot going on.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> The way some of you poster treat "new members" is Beyond me @hahadavis
> 
> Just remember TROLLS come in all forms...good & bad
> 
> ...


I hope I didn’t come off like I don’t like new members. It is possible that I did, but I was new not very long ago, too, so I try to have some temperance. Sometimes I fail.

I am in an unfriendly spot for our hobby, so I need to know the truth about something like this as soon as possible. I don’t need Cackleberry as badly as I need to stay cage-free. I can wait for a minute, happily. That said, I had an overseas package seized by customs and thanks to information on fine sites such as this, I had it re-sent to the same address without even tripping. I am a little afraid of the USPS, though. The man can use mail fraud to jack you up, sometimes.

I am, nevertheless, suspect of all new voices in internet conversations, a stance gained through a lot of experience online, but I try not to be a total fuckbag about it.


typoerror said:


> To the people that had an order seized, this is what will happen.
> 
> In the next couple weeks you will receive a letter like the one I'm attaching. That is all. Nothing else will happen but consider your address burned and use another in the future.
> View attachment 4173213


Thank you for this. Awesome share, I am sure all this shit will blow over. I sure hope so, for everyone’s sake; buyers’, and GPS’.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Wow. That is very DICK-ish. Glad to know that you care.


I think he was saying he is on your side, dude.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2018)

Not rubbing it in or anything but these arrived today


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I hope I didn’t come off like I don’t like new members. It is possible that I did, but I was new not very long ago, too, so I try to have some temperance. Sometimes I fail.
> 
> I am in an unfriendly spot for our hobby, so I need to know the truth about something like this as soon as possible. I don’t need Cackleberry as badly as I need to stay cage-free. I can wait for a minute, happily. That said, I had an overseas package seized by customs and thanks to information on fine sites such as this, I had it re-sent to the same address without even tripping. I am a little afraid of the USPS, though. The man can use mail fraud to jack you up, sometimes.
> 
> ...


pretty good post. Be advised, the private carriers can open your pkgs and don't have to have a warrant or anything, its in their fine print. ups, dhl, and they'll also help with the stings if leo decides to come get you. You can google many stories where they sent the ups guy to the door for a sig, and voile', bye bye. Again, and said it before, Im not worried bout the growers, Im worried bout Gu. Just being legal in that state, given that seed law, given the up one day and down the next from Sessions and Congress and Drumpf bout mj or mmj, Im more worried bout Gu than the small timers. But I too don't think a replacement pack is worth the penitentary ride. Sometimes people forget even in mmj and rec states, its still a fed offense, any of it. A city in my state got its cbd oil places popped since in that state, they consider cannabis, cannabis, thc or not, a schedule one. Sometimes when you are in those wonderful legal states, you forget about the rest of the world and how it is. RIght or wrong. Don't let your guard down


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Try not to take it personal. The trolling on this site at times can get a little extreme so its difficult to put a lot faith in posts from new members that seem a bit "off" or out of the ordinary.
> 
> And not for nothing but I think its safe to say orders are being withheld so Gu doesn't get stuck replacing a shit ton of seized orders since they seem to be getting seized at the post office they're being dispatched from.


I'd say orders are being withheld until Gu can get to the PO and see what happens. Wouldn't want 9 million pkgs they have flagged all sent from one place, that would be a red flag. You guys think its all about getting freebies or getting your seeds, lol. I just don't want Gu to get into any trouble, he prolly got the most to lose. Also, dude needs to remember this is RIU, it does have a rep on that trolling, etc. lol. Most are hard skinned, some are not.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2018)

Deleted info just now.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

ditto. Odd not one mention at Icmag. Wonder if its just an out of state thing as I seen packs being sold all weekend? Oh well, I had bout everything I wanted. Oregon and CA banks don't have that seed to sale instate thing, do they?


----------



## yimbeans (Jul 30, 2018)

deleting info? for a few lost orders? normal chit for a bank! and lol u guys act like you use your real name and real address, that would be crazy..... if feds want that info they will get it...


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

not to be critical, but his website got overun by bots bout a week or so ago, took a few days to get em off there. Makes a man wonder bout their security on that site, not this one, that one. If you can post pics here, why post there anyway, to be honest? And some just rather be safe than sorry. just sayin'. Why do you think they added the option all in one day? Times have changed it appears.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

experiment for shits and grins. Charley Brown lookin one is a monster, fast flowering Eagle Scout I didn't take clones from, didn't top, and flowered from seed hps. The other one is a Bounty Hunter, all three look like this, starting to bulk up. I used the MH thru almost the first month of flowering, think I added the eagle scouts when changed bulbs and run out of room. Bounty Hunters might be one of my new faves. Under scope, super frosty, its finishing a lil faster than I first thought it would. Not a real stink, just dank smell off stem or bud rub. But I notice the branches aren't hollow, they are like wood. Sturdy, sturdy plant. Anyhow, can't wait for a smoke report, had one branch break off, let it dry, quarter of the hairs turned lower bud, actually even early even with quick dry, very pleasantly surprised. Smooth and effect is all I can say now, albeit shortlived.And in hindsite, I'd fim and pinch the Bounty Hunters, just one gallon smarties, I get they get goin then, jmho


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2018)

Glad to have what I have of gps with plenty new to run yet. If deleting info makes me feel better I am all for it!

Just chopped 2 Pioneer Kush at 61 days with extreme black pepper from one and a chemical note with some skunk. Nice firm nugs fatter than most. Strong branches at my house. Both plants look like each other with one having a little bigger buds. High bud/waste ratio. Test vape late this week!

Dynamite Diesel girls are going Grow and stretch crazy at a we3k! Just have tiniest pre flower pistils and have recovered from Mg lockout.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> not to be critical, but his website got overun by bots bout a week or so ago, took a few days to get em off there. Makes a man wonder bout their security on that site, not this one, that one. If you can post pics here, why post there anyway, to be honest? And some just rather be safe than sorry. just sayin'. Why do you think they added the option all in one day? Times have changed it appears.


Not sure where you heard that Bodyne. I've been on the site every day and never saw any sign of it.
Gu has never made any mention of that either.

"Overrun by bots" doesn't really make any sense either.
Are you talking about a DDOS attack from a bot net?
Bots creating bogus accounts and filling his forum with BS posts?

I've seen no sign of either of those things.
What exactly are you talking about and what evidence have you got to support it?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Not sure where you heard that Bodyne. I've been on the site every day and never saw any sign of it.
> Gu has never made any mention of that either.
> 
> "Overrun by bots" doesn't really make any sense either.
> ...


yea, that's what I meant. There was about two or three days before they were gone they were starting nonsensicle threads. They did get took off though. I too have been on that site multiple times a day and also doing a grow and tester thread. I think I'll post pics here. You know,the bots that have nothing but letters in their user name, some off the wall thread topic. Wasn't a big thing, I was suprised at the time it took to get em off. that's all. I don't think I reported any, so they must have seen them in a few days and deleted. My only point was I wished maybe it was a tad more secure, you usually don't see those bots or DDOS attacks much anymore, I think theyve figured out how to eleminate them at the door, but jmho. And they did add the delete info option all in one day so someone is being vigilent there. Gu prolly didn't mention it as its not a big thing the fake bots, he just got rid of them. I think they used to hit lots of the sites, and I thought they have figured a way of coding so they can't get into places anymore, but I could be wrong.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 30, 2018)

gu should DDOS the post office. just spam them with hundreds of empty letters a day for a month haaha


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2018)

Me thinks a day is coming when commercial sites will not be needed by the connected.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 30, 2018)

So no more seizure reports today? That's a good sign.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> So no more seizure reports today? That's a good sign.


Hows Boss?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I'd say orders are being withheld until Gu can get to the PO and see what happens. Wouldn't want 9 million pkgs they have flagged all sent from one place, that would be a red flag. You guys think its all about getting freebies or getting your seeds, lol. I just don't want Gu to get into any trouble, he prolly got the most to lose. Also, dude needs to remember this is RIU, it does have a rep on that trolling, etc. lol. Most are hard skinned, some are not.


I'm trying to follow this post and I _think _we're saying the same thing. Note sure where you're getting the idea that everyone is just worried about getting freebies or seeds? From what I've read its mostly folks worried about their security. Who has the most to lose isn't really something anyone can quantify as every growers situation is different.

Gu is playing it smart by holding orders until he can find a safer shipping method. _Safer, _meaning the seeds actually reach their destination.

Just a side note: I don't blame anyone for being paranoid. I really don't. In some places the risks are still very significant, but the only real benefit of deleting info is a false sense of security. If the DEA want you, they've already compiled a "case" and should the worst happen in these types of hypothetical situations, any and all communication devices would be seized along with whatever else they deemed worthy for evidence. I believe in the old internet precept that once its "out there" its never truly gone.
The domestic seizures are new (at least to me) and I really don't think there's much to worry about. I'd be more concern if there were reports of agents making attempts to get people to accept their packages.

It seems people have been lulled into a comfort zone. So much has changed in the last decade but perhaps its best to continue to apply the old school golden rules...regardless if you're in a legal state.

My state is legal but it didn't stop a border patrol agent from seizing my Cartman bong 
We were camping up north, sitting around a picnic table and that fucker came out the deep woods and gave us all a hard time due to the "pot smell". No citations but I did shed a tear as I watched poor Cartman being carted away to the land of confiscated paraphernalia. 
I realize their job is to enforce federal law (like our USPS) but I still loathe those pricks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 30, 2018)

Blurple CnC, 4 weeks in.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

agreed, I just kept seeing folks saying don't worry, Gu will make it right over the orders and Im like I hope there is nothing more serious to worry about, that was my only point. He always makes the orders right. I just want to hear from him that he's ok. They all have to change their shipping up every now and then, I hope since he's went to usps ground, it might help him out for awhile. I'd say they may look at priority now like overnight or express in the old days. jmho


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> My account was deleted as asked with no problems. I can still make purchases as a guest and all my personal info is removed once the order is sent off. Safer this way. This was all I was worried about. Now I can make a quick purchase whenever I want and not have to worry that my info is "out there" where I don't want it.
> 
> Can't wait for the fems to come around but I do want to try the Jelly Pie. Seems like they are hardy and stay shorter than most of the Stardawg crosses.
> 
> ...


Yeah Triangle Kush is extremely floppy. *Silica treatment is a must.* Some OG's are just that way but fuck the end product is amazing so I don't care tomato cages are fine with me.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 30, 2018)

I honestly never gave a fuck about gold nuggets, semi-anonymous purchases is a great trade off.


Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks a day is coming when commercial sites will not be needed by the connected.
> 
> View attachment 4173475


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pretty good post. Be advised, the private carriers can open your pkgs and don't have to have a warrant or anything, its in their fine print. ups, dhl, and they'll also help with the stings if leo decides to come get you. You can google many stories where they sent the ups guy to the door for a sig, and voile', bye bye. Again, and said it before, Im not worried bout the growers, Im worried bout Gu. Just being legal in that state, given that seed law, given the up one day and down the next from Sessions and Congress and Drumpf bout mj or mmj, Im more worried bout Gu than the small timers. But I too don't think a replacement pack is worth the penitentary ride. Sometimes people forget even in mmj and rec states, its still a fed offense, any of it. A city in my state got its cbd oil places popped since in that state, they consider cannabis, cannabis, thc or not, a schedule one. Sometimes when you are in those wonderful legal states, you forget about the rest of the world and how it is. RIght or wrong. Don't let your guard down


They can't get you until you open the box. Sometimes they put in a trip wire in the box along where you would slice the tape. If you are really that freaked out take a drive to open your box up and inspect its contents and toss it far away from your spot if its rigged. Then do some dry cleaning on your way home (counter surveillance) I do dry cleaning everytime I'm headed home from something shady.


----------



## dySSyd (Jul 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4079550
> One of the South beach sherb from last run..


I was bugging you for these pics and they were up all along! Sorry, I hadn't seen em.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

lol, its not me. Im just saying there are actual stories on the net about the private carriers helping the popo when delivering a pkg, they opened up at the dist center, called the law, set up the sting, delivered it, and thats all they had to do. Most will say let it set by the door for a day or two, but if its your name on it, oh well. Or whoever name on it. And if its a big amount, they'll just run surveillance on ya. The rule is they can't actually get you till you take posession of the box. And again, the private carriers are the same rules as po. when you use UPS or FedEx, you enter into a contract that gives them the right to inspect your package at anytime for any reason. IF they open it and I guess if they are an asshole that day, they'll let the local authorities know. Its my understanding fed ex sends it to their TN security dept, if its something small, they destory it and flag the addy. If its something bigger, they call the bigger boys. Only way out of a UPS deal is when he delivers it to the door, do not take possession of it, claim you have no idea, aren't expecting anything, etc. I still think they would go thru the process and let it play out in court. 
This post came from another weed site and its not the only one Ive seen just a poignant one per Fed Ex. Ive heard the same stories with DHL and UPS. LOL My whole point was Im glad he's using ground. Now I see parcel ground for usps is for heavy items, which means he's goin to ups ground, I guess.

"Speaking as a former FedEX courier of 8 years, I have seen this played out a few times....

usually with small amounts of drugs FedEX will always turn it over to security nonetheless, from there its destroyed and security will flag the address. If it happens again to that same address then they will act on it most likely....

as for larger amounts, like the quantity(I have witnessed a lot more than a pound where as it gets VERY SERIOUS) they intercepted form you. Security will more than likely act on it. FedEX security always turns it over to the local police, where FedEX will supply trucks/uniforms, and a cop posing as a courier will try the delivery.

If the package is attempted do not answer the door(though if the cops know your home that'll raise a flag), or if you do answer the door, refuse the package...say "don't know who this is from, I didn't order this" some BS line like that....They can not do a thing to you unless you or some one else at that address takes possession of the package..

further advice...Always use a fictitious name as the recipient, never your own...and send it where a signature in NOT needed. So if a courier comes a knockin you will know something is up...."


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 30, 2018)

I need to post some shit here to set things straight about a bunch of shit that's going on. Some things funny, and some more serious.

First things first.
Newbs, or who they really are. Newbs are usually lurkers who finally sit down and make an account so they can post. Many newbs have even better skills than some of us but don't want to post about it because anonymity is good.....and safe. Newbs can also be trolls and bots and only make an account to cause trouble. On the other hand newbs can also make an account to warn others about real trouble.

Some newbs don't even grow but just want to post in the politics forum and troll each other. Other newbs are REAL newbs and need help with certain things about growing, merchandise, or even life in general.

It is up to us to, the old timers, who need to talk each other and _weed _out who is really who....or whom...or whateverthefuck 

You are all newbs here compared to myself when it comes to time served at RIU. But I'm still a dumb fuck about certain things. I've been lurking around here since this place started and I only post in certain forums. It's good that we talk/argue with each other from time to time to share our experiences with all the different types of newbs. It's by exchanging conversations that we can at least try to keep it tight knit around here.

IMO, the biggest newb of all is the one who gets pissed off at a seed seller and then rats him out. There is an ongoing thread here that took off on the comedic side after the OP said something about a seed seller getting in trouble on this site. A MOD banned him but that thread may have been more serious than we thought. Someone may want to look in on it.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/owner-of-rollitup-is-selling-site-because-hes-committing-crimes.971990/

Next item on the agenda is:

Privacy..............

It's gone. I know that. I'm from the old days where men used to fight outside school with their hands and no one had a fucking gun to think of. Must suck today to have to live like that while trying to get an education. Then dealing with the rest of the shit that happens in HS and college must suck a lot of dick.

But we had our privacy back then. No one new squat about anything pre 90's. Facebook was the mouthy chick in HS who told everyone everything. Now we order from any old website to buy whatever we want..............even sex!

The thing is our info, all of our most private shit down to our SS #s, is all over the net. I personally do not like ANY sites storing my info. I hate that ebay and paypal have it but I can't use it if I don't give them my info. It sucks but we have to deal with it. At least websites that let you delete after ordering are doing the right thing. I tip my cap to Gu and GPS for changing this.

Weed reviews...........

Especially reviews by people who don't post pics. My bad about this one but I refuse to post any pics. No one will ever be able to shove a pic in my face and say I posted it. Cept the special pic of a "car" I posted in that link above 

I like pics, we all do. But we have to take the good with the bad and stop arguing over stupid shit. Do people have to earn that trust first? Maybe, but maybe not. Again us old timers have to argue/talk/lick each other and get down to the bottom of it..........and it seems we usually get it right. At the cost of 6 different people arguing about stem girth and balls. Gotta be a male thing 

To summon it all up we have to keep doing what we do. Fight, argue, talk and smack each other around. I don't know what else to say because this took so long to type and I'm not really wasted anymore.

Here are some smiles to help you along on your busy day


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, its not me. Im just saying there are actual stories on the net about the private carriers helping the popo when delivering a pkg, they opened up at the dist center, called the law, set up the sting, delivered it, and thats all they had to do. Most will say let it set by the door for a day or two, but if its your name on it, oh well. Or whoever name on it. And if its a big amount, they'll just run surveillance on ya. The rule is they can't actually get you till you take posession of the box. And again, the private carriers are the same rules as po. when you use UPS or FedEx, you enter into a contract that gives them the right to inspect your package at anytime for any reason. IF they open it and I guess if they are an asshole that day, they'll let the local authorities know. Its my understanding fed ex sends it to their TN security dept, if its something small, they destory it and flag the addy. If its something bigger, they call the bigger boys. Only way out of a UPS deal is when he delivers it to the door, do not take possession of it, claim you have no idea, aren't expecting anything, etc. I still think they would go thru the process and let it play out in court.
> This post came from another weed site and its not the only one Ive seen just a poignant one per Fed Ex. Ive heard the same stories with DHL and UPS. LOL My whole point was Im glad he's using ground. Now I see parcel ground for usps is for heavy items, which means he's goin to ups ground, I guess.
> 
> "Speaking as a former FedEX courier of 8 years, I have seen this played out a few times....
> ...


I'm pretty sure opening the box is a clear cut sign of taking possession of the item. In a court of law it could be easily argued that just by picking the box up you aren't taking possession of it. What if you had an assistant picking up your mail. Just because they went and got it means they took possession of it? I think they wait until its opened.

@Hotwired you have one year on me bro... I made an account and lurked for years.

And I don't consider myself an old timer. I'm still in my 20s


----------



## genuity (Jul 30, 2018)

dySSyd said:


> I was bugging you for these pics and they were up all along! Sorry, I hadn't seen em.


My bad for not getting back to ya & not getting better pics of that grow..

But they put out some damn fine plants,some fruity,some funky..
Some plants would put out nug easy,the others going to take numbers..
The highs felt the same to some extent, long & longer-term head highs(some folks say they felt high the next day)stoners..

I'd buy more..


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

we'll just have to agree to disagree, but that's ok. My worrying comes from a good place. I specifically can find thru all carries websites, like cat said in the example, taking posession is not just opening, all I was saying. As he said, its as simple as someone opening the door and letting him place it in his hand. If your asst picked it up, they are gonna get questioned and I bet the premises gets searched. You must be out of the country or something, lol. for real. I can find stories all over the net. That quote I posted said from an ex fed ex guy that said anyone at that addy that takes that pkg, not open, lmfao. If that was the case, people would just throw it back at the ups driver, lolol. And say they aren't the person and I guess the popo will just go away. Done on this subject, everyone do as you will. Sure would be nice to hear from Bossman today sometime, though, he's got to know people's worried. He's communicating by email and not on his sponsored forums. I hope he's ok. What you are forgetting is the private carriers already know whats in the box and if they involved leo, they know too.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> we'll just have to agree to disagree, but that's ok. My worrying comes from a good place. I specifically can find thru all carries websites, like cat said in the example, taking posession is not just opening, all I was saying. As he said, its as simple as someone opening the door and letting him place it in his hand. If your asst picked it up, they are gonna get questioned and I bet the premises gets searched. You must be out of the country or something, lol. for real. I can find stories all over the net. That quote I posted said from an ex fed ex guy that said anyone at that addy that takes that pkg, not open, lmfao. If that was the case, people would just throw it back at the ups driver, lolol. And say they aren't the person and I guess the popo will just go away. Done on this subject, everyone do as you will. Sure would be nice to hear from Bossman today sometime, though, he's got to know people's worried. He's communicating by email and not on his sponsored forums. I hope he's ok.


I've witnessed my father take a package and give it back because he knew there was pot in it, and he said he didn't know the sender. Nothing ever came of it. That was in 1999-2000. So I guess we will have to agree to disagree. I've also done a lot of research on DEA practices and the trip wire to signal when the package has been opened is definitely something they employ.


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Me thinks a day is coming when commercial sites will not be needed by the connected.
> 
> View attachment 4173475


i think that day has long been here for a lot of people. a lot of guys i know only buy direct from vendors on ig. i bought my most recent pack of ethos from a canadian ethos dealer account on ig. super convenient transaction and fast shipping. i will be using him again. he has like 8 breeders sending him beans to distribute to the canadian market. threw in a free pack on my order as well.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

before 9/11. That would explain a lot. Thank you. It most def has changed since then.

Edit to add: I believe its time for a man to start making his own bean. Economically speaking. Have to get some stock to begin with, then make your own, save money, have your own medicine, don't have to worry bout deliveries, etc. Now that its so easy to use and get the already made collodial silver for fems. Au Naturel for regs. Man just needs to make his own beans, especially if ya got a collection you'll never get all growed before ya die


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> before 9/11. That would explain a lot. Thank you. It most def has changed since then.


Possession is defined by the law as being both in control and with INTENTION. Opening the package would be an intention to take possession of the contents. Its different because they are delivering a package to you. Where as if you were already carrying a suitcase or in this situation a box. Then you already have taken control with the intention to possess the contents. When they bring it to you, you have not expressed your intent to take possession of the contents of the item yet.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

the difference is you have no idea if UPS was curious, or if it was the cops? If it was the cops involved, they'd have opened the pkg already, repkgd it, and the cop would be the driver. The minute you open the door, they are gonna get ya or search at the very least, if the law was involved they wouldn't even show up without a warrant on a deal like that. And again, many stories on the net bout those private carriers, not post office, letting leo use their uniforms, trucks, etc. Trust, if that was DEA bringing that pkg to your pops, be a dff ending to that story, jmo. Your pops was smart, and the driver was just a driver, so he just returned the pkg. lol. if that driver was the law, be way diff.


----------



## Lurpin (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> the difference is you have no idea if UPS was curious, or if it was the cops? If it was the cops involved, they'd have opened the pkg already, repkgd it, and the cop would be the driver. The minute you open the door, they are gonna get ya or search at the very least, if the law was involved they wouldn't even show up without a warrant on a deal like that. And again, many stories on the net bout those private carriers, not post office, letting leo use their uniforms, trucks, etc. Trust, if that was DEA bringing that pkg to your pops, be a dff ending to that story, jmo. Your pops was smart, and the driver was just a driver, so he just returned the pkg. lol. if that driver was the law, be way diff.


Look I like debating not arguing, you aren't bringing anything new to the debate. You need to understand how the law defines possession. The way you describe it makes our system sound like Russia. So anyone can have any package sent to them and be arrested? It doesn't work like that. In a court of law the prosecutor needs to prove without a reasonable doubt that you in fact committed the crime. Just having a box delivered to your door and touching it does not mean you are taking possession. You gotta touch it to read who it's from and where it's from. Don't you?


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2018)

Just to put things in perspective, probably the most notorious internet ordered, mail delivered cannabis seed bust was Marc Emory's Heavens Stairway, right?
The Feds got his servers and all of his transaction records. As far as I know, Marc went to jail, but zero customers were ever hassled as a result.

Another useful comparison is Euro seedbanks.
Every day, seed orders coming into the US for European seedbanks are intercepted by USPS/customs. 
The result of those intercepts is that the package is stripped of seeds, and a letter saying "contraband was removed from your mail" is inserted, sealed with scary green tape and delivered to the addressee.
As far as I know, nobody has ever been arrested for receiving seeds in the mail from europe.

These comparisons suggest that although it is always wise to be discrete and cautious, there is little to risk for customers on the receiving side of a mail-order seed purchase.

If anyone personally knows of customers busted for receiving seeds from either Emory or Euro seedbanks, please correct my statements.
Thanks!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Look I like debating not arguing, you aren't bringing anything new to the debate. You need to understand how the law defines possession. The way you describe it makes our system sound like Russia. So anyone can have any package sent to them and be arrested? It doesn't work like that. In a court of law the prosecutor needs to prove without a reasonable doubt that you in fact committed the crime. Just having a box delivered to your door and touching it does not mean you are taking possession. You gotta touch it to read who it's from and where it's from. Don't you?


Im not argueing either, I get your point exactly. That's what Im saying. That pkg your dad got and returned did not have leo involved, period. And that's a good thing. Im not argueing law here, Im going by actual stories and the carriers websites. That was a good thing leo wasn't involved. Truth is, he might have actually got away with that pkg that time. But the way the carriers work with leo is they repkg the deal, so they know exactly whats in it, they get warrants etc in order and then they go to addy. In your deal, the law wasn't involved. So the possession rule didn't apply. That's a good thing. That's all I was trying to say. lol, Really. Im glad for you guys. Other guys aren't so lucky.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Just to put things in perspective, probably the most notorious internet ordered, mail delivered cannabis seed bust was Marc Emory's Heavens Stairway, right?
> The Feds got his servers and all of his transaction records. As far as I know, Marc went to jail, but zero customers were ever hassled as a result.
> 
> Another useful comparison is Euro seedbanks.
> ...


Thanks, lol. Why I keep asking how Bossman is? Hope everything is ok, he may be taking a day or two off from the po


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pretty good post. Be advised, the private carriers can open your pkgs and don't have to have a warrant or anything, its in their fine print. ups, dhl, and they'll also help with the stings if leo decides to come get you. You can google many stories where they sent the ups guy to the door for a sig, and voile', bye bye. Again, and said it before, Im not worried bout the growers, Im worried bout Gu. Just being legal in that state, given that seed law, given the up one day and down the next from Sessions and Congress and Drumpf bout mj or mmj, Im more worried bout Gu than the small timers. But I too don't think a replacement pack is worth the penitentary ride. Sometimes people forget even in mmj and rec states, its still a fed offense, any of it. A city in my state got its cbd oil places popped since in that state, they consider cannabis, cannabis, thc or not, a schedule one. Sometimes when you are in those wonderful legal states, you forget about the rest of the world and how it is. RIght or wrong. Don't let your guard down


----------



## tman42 (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Thanks, lol. Why I keep asking how Bossman is? Hope everything is ok, he may be taking a day or two off from the po


He replied yesterday morning that he is fine and was smoking a brisket and would be back to work today.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)

tman42 said:


> He replied yesterday morning that he is fine and was smoking a brisket and would be back to work today.


yea, we got that one, I want to hear from him after he's gotten his mail, then I'll feel a bit better for him. I am a worrier, I apologize, not bout me, Im a nobody, but for Bossman. Salt of the earth.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 30, 2018)

trying my best to read the multiple multi paragraph posts...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Jul 30, 2018)

Dramapoint seeds.........


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> View attachment 4173673


----------



## tman42 (Jul 30, 2018)

Day 11 of flower (from the switch to 12/12) back left and front right are Bounty Hunter. Front left and middle are Western Wizard. Went 2/3 on females from both of these. This was right before lights on tonight.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 30, 2018)

Pebble Pushers at week 3 of flowering.
#1
 
#2
 
#3
 
#4


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2018)

Cops can't just raid your house with a mere seed purchase, but they sure as hell would add that shit to the list and continue watching your house, going through your trash and trying to get an informant pin a bag of bud on you so they know they got a strong case on you. They need 2 controlled purchases. 

Just growing, a reasonable # of plants that is, without scales or being known for drug sells the cops they know your odds of getting off in court are good so I doubt they would bother unless you're in some small town, then this shit is like King pin drug dealing, making the news papers and shit all because a 400w in a closet with 4 plants. 

I wouldn't worry too much, even for the cat who got the snag. You got plenty of time to tear all the grow shit down and just chill if need be. If the letter was seized in CO and you live outside of CO then you're good buddy. The authorities that seized the seeds sure the hell aren't calling up your local Barney Fife to tell them you had seeds on the way. Just ain't gonna happen. 

If the seeds were seized in your hometown or county then yeah I'd tear all my shit down and just chill on it a bit, lol. But barring that I wouldn't sweat it, if shit is getting snagged in CO then GPS might have caught the attention of Uncle tax man or the Feds?

Edit: Actually I should say, cops will knock your door down like morons over some dumb shit like a seed pack but what I meant is that shit won't fly in court and will not stick if you pony up on a lawyer. Oh and never say shit, ever ever ever... Never. Except: "My lawyer can answer that for you."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2018)

I figured I'd throw one in too.


----------



## redzi (Jul 31, 2018)

I grew feminized seeds from at least 10 different breeders during the fist five years of growing and 0 herms...how much effort to you put into breeding Greenpoint? Second herm in around 5 months of growing your gear. The good news is that the gear from Dynasty, Thug Pug, and a few others...all regular will fill in the gaps where I pull both reg. and fem GP. Had high hopes for that Dositos.


----------



## 2easy (Jul 31, 2018)

redzi said:


> I grew feminized seeds from at least 10 different breeders during the fist five years of growing and 0 herms...how much effort to you put into breeding Greenpoint? Second herm in around 5 months of growing your gear. The good news is that the gear from Dynasty, Thug Pug, and a few others...all regular will fill in the gaps where I pull both reg. and fem GP. Had high hopes for that Dositos.


there is a whole story that goes along with that mate but basically all of the s1's were garbage you need to contact gu and he will make it right for you


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jul 31, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


Is that a mangina?

I have been offline for the past 14 days or so, was emergency admitted to the hospital with a burst appendix, then the wound got infected, was a rough go there for awhile. With that said can someone catch me up, what happen to the reverse auction, was that discontinued or something, any other news worthy items without reading the last 300 pages would be appreciated too 

Thanks!


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

2easy said:


> there is a whole story that goes along with that mate but basically all of the s1's were garbage you need to contact gu and he will make it right for you


he was here yesterday at 5 pm, even though he didn't hollar at anyone. I guess that means he's ok or his end is ok, so I hopefully there's nothing wrong or amiss. To the gent above about th DoSiDos, most unless they are on this site, didn't have a clue about what happened. They don't mention it at all at icmag, and no emails to customers that got em, even though I believe there was a record of who got the S1's, Im guess this was the test site for sales and not over there at ICmag.You have to dig up the info, its not offered unless you ask. Peace and karma to everyone this fine day. Oh, also, you won't get em for a bit, the shipping dept is on vacay for a lil bit


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cops can't just raid your house with a mere seed purchase, but they sure as hell would add that shit to the list and continue watching your house, going through your trash and trying to get an informant pin a bag of bud on you so they know they got a strong case on you. They need 2 controlled purchases.
> 
> Just growing, a reasonable # of plants that is, without scales or being known for drug sells the cops they know your odds of getting off in court are good so I doubt they would bother unless you're in some small town, then this shit is like King pin drug dealing, making the news papers and shit all because a 400w in a closet with 4 plants.
> 
> ...


LOLZ. I believe more folks are worried bout Gu, than over a pack o beans. You rolled in late, so you didn't see the tracking info a gent showed the other night with mention of the boys in blue. Its all blowed over now, Gu was here yesterday and he was fine. Im sure he messaged a few to let them know. He must have went to the po and everything was fine. Dude already tore down and moved stuff so he said he wasn't worried. And we all went thru this arguement yesterday a few pages back. But yea, I think folks are misunderstanding concern for Gu and concern for a pack of seeds, LMFAO


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LOLZ. I believe more folks are worried bout Gu, than over a pack o beans. You rolled in late, so you didn't see the tracking info a gent showed the other night with mention of the boys in blue. Its all blowed over now, Gu was here yesterday and he was fine. Im sure he messaged a few to let them know. He must have went to the po and everything was fine. Dude already tore down and moved stuff so he said he wasn't worried. And we all went thru this arguement yesterday a few pages back. But yea, I think folks are misunderstanding concern for Gu and concern for a pack of seeds, LMFAO


You have been pretty talkative of late


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

just got misunderstoond and wanted to straighten it out, thanks, though


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 31, 2018)

Heaven's Stairway wasn't Marc Emery, FWIW. It was Richard and Poppy. I had orders in the process of being filled when it all crashed down. 1 made it through....the other 2 didn't. LOTS of folks freaked the fuck out and tore down....all for not. The entire incident definitely sent a shock wave through the entire weed community at the time and ended one Hell of a run for those folks and OG. 

I can only remember one bust associated with a seed delivery seizure....and that was that huge hash oil factory they took down a few years ago. I think those folks were already on the radar though...

I deleted my account at GPS...not out of paranoia...out of basic disgust. As another poster said....it's time to start making a few S1's/etc. again in house. The $$$ I lost isn't a big deal....it's the lack of checks and balances across the board these days with all of the rush to get the latest stuff out there and cash in that is the big deal here. Slow the fuck down and respect MY garden as well if you are slinging seeds for sale...it's pretty damn simple stuff. I focus on the fems so getting a credit for GPS regs does me no good whatsoever. Live and learn. It did seem too good to be true...shoulda figured that out earlier....but yeah...got caught in the hype again. Funny how it's always the same slip up...

Overall....folks just need to start sharing heavily again. If you have some good genetics...make sure your buddy does as well. There are just too many dickswingers out there now that it's all gotten so easy... 

be careful out there..........


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I deleted my account at GPS; not out of paranoia, out of basic disgust. The rush to get the cash is the big deal here. Slow the fuck down, it's pretty damn simple stuff. It did seem too good to be true, caught in the hype again. Funny how it's always the same slip up.
> 
> Overall, folks just need to start sharing heavily again. If you have some good genetics, make sure your buddy does as well. There are just too many dickswingers out there now that it's all gotten so easy.
> 
> Be careful out there.


Great post, sorry about the edit, it is my special flavor of OCD. It does reflect my thoughts pretty well in this form, so consider it a paraphrase
Gu~ didn’t breed the S1’s, which is not an excuse. I just wanted to clarify that he got punked hard by a low rent con man, but it wasn’t shady breeding practices on his part as a breeder. Though, for the business venture it seems to have proven unwise, to say it gently. It hurt his reputation a lot, as your post alone proves. They should do a public recall on IG, for PR, if not ehtical, reasons. And anywhere else they have an official presence, in my opinion.


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2018)

I got an email from Gu today... looks like 16 packages were seized but I'm glad Gu and family are good


----------



## Cptn (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks for sharing that info @main cola 
Looking forward to more updates and getting this behind us.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

"Changes" usually mean higher prices...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 31, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Heaven's Stairway wasn't Marc Emery, FWIW. It was Richard and Poppy. I had orders in the process of being filled when it all crashed down. 1 made it through....the other 2 didn't. LOTS of folks freaked the fuck out and tore down....all for not. The entire incident definitely sent a shock wave through the entire weed community at the time and ended one Hell of a run for those folks and OG.
> 
> I can only remember one bust associated with a seed delivery seizure....and that was that huge hash oil factory they took down a few years ago. I think those folks were already on the radar though...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your experience with Stairway Stiicky. 
Nothing better than first hand experience.
All the best with your garden.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Can I ask, roughly how much stretch peeps are getting with Pepple Pusher and Sundae Stallion? In some of the pics I've seen they look kinda tall with little to no veg so I'm kinda concerned about height.

I haven't really been on top of things lately. As the anniversary of the crash and the aftermath grow closer I'm finding it harder and harder to concentrate and I'm flaking out on shit left and right. This would explain my novelish posts. I cant seem to compile my thoughts into a couple sentences. My apologies. (btw, I'll get back to everyone's pms asap)

Ok, so basically, with only a single female of PP, I'd like to give the best run possible. Right now it stands roughly 24" and I cant have it go and more than 4'. 

Mine are in soil under HID and I can lop the tops off now if these are super stretchy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Can I ask, roughly how much stretch peeps are getting with Pepple Pusher and Sundae Stallion? In some of the pics I've seen they look kinda tall with little to no veg so I'm kinda concerned about height.
> 
> I haven't really been on top of things lately. As the anniversary of the crash and the aftermath grow closer I'm finding it harder and harder to concentrate and I'm flaking out on shit left and right. This would explain my novelish posts. I cant seem to compile my thoughts into a couple sentences. My apologies. (btw, I'll get back to everyone's pms asap)
> 
> ...


I was injured in January and have been flaky in ways I cannot explain ever since, injury and surgery cause psychological trauma I did not ever expect, as a younger healthy dudebro. I have been busted up more times than I would like at this tender age.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Changes" usually mean higher prices...


Glad I have my 50+ packs like you. lol


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> I got an email from Gu today... looks like 16 packages were seized but I'm glad Gu and family are goodView attachment 4174005


I got the email too. Glad he's safe, but I'm disappointed he didn't mention anything about replacing the orders. Certainly hope he steps up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I was injured in January and have been flaky in ways I cannot explain ever since, injury and surgery cause psychological trauma I did not ever expect, as a younger healthy dudebro. I have been busted up more times than I would like at this tender age.


What type of psychological trauma? 
Depression? Panic attacks?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Heaven's Stairway wasn't Marc Emery, FWIW. It was Richard and Poppy. I had orders in the process of being filled when it all crashed down. 1 made it through....the other 2 didn't. LOTS of folks freaked the fuck out and tore down....all for not. The entire incident definitely sent a shock wave through the entire weed community at the time and ended one Hell of a run for those folks and OG.
> 
> I can only remember one bust associated with a seed delivery seizure....and that was that huge hash oil factory they took down a few years ago. I think those folks were already on the radar though...
> 
> ...


It was more than just those two. It was Richard and 6 other people. They were charged with trafficking cannabis. And tax evasion. Marc Emery didnt go to jail. He took of to Europe. He never went to jail. And didnt have anything to do with heavens stairway. They took over 200,000 beans a bunch of cash, and 3 gold bricks.

The Canadian Mounted Police dont fuck around. They will ride their horses right into your house lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It was more than just those two. It was Richard and 6 other people. They were charged with trafficking cannabis. And tax evasion. Marc Emery didnt go to jail. He took of to Europe. He never went to jail. And didnt have anything to do with heavens stairway. They took over 200,000 beans a bunch of cash, and 3 gold bricks.
> 
> The Canadian Mounted Police dont fuck around. They will ride their horses right into your house lol.


*Emery has been jailed* several times, and in 2009 was sentenced to a five-year sentence in a United States federal *prison for* selling mail-order cannabis seeds in the US. On December 16, 2016, he was *arrested* in Montreal and charged with drug trafficking, possession for trafficking and conspiracy.

year ago march. https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/vancouver-police-raid-cannabis-cafe-as-prince-of-pot-marc-and-jodie-emery-sit-in-toronto-jail


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Glad I have my 50+ packs like you. lol


Yeah, I actually resisted the urge to buy during the "dawg days" sale because my bean bag is completely stuffed. 
And I may not even run another indoor crop if the yield from my outdoor crop is decent. 
Electricity isn't free after all...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> *Emery has been jailed* several times, and in 2009 was sentenced to a five-year sentence in a United States federal *prison for* selling mail-order cannabis seeds in the US. On December 16, 2016, he was *arrested* in Montreal and charged with drug trafficking, possession for trafficking and conspiracy.
> 
> year ago march. https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/vancouver-police-raid-cannabis-cafe-as-prince-of-pot-marc-and-jodie-emery-sit-in-toronto-jail


Yep. wasn't really about him though. It was about heaven's stairway customers not being busted after the cops got the sales record.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 31, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I got the email too. Glad he's safe, but I'm disappointed he didn't mention anything about replacing the orders. Certainly hope he steps up.


I'm still waiting for an email from them. I'm hoping they replace as well but we'll see. It's always a risk buying seeds anyhow.


----------



## main cola (Jul 31, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I got the email too. Glad he's safe, but I'm disappointed he didn't mention anything about replacing the orders. Certainly hope he steps up.


I also got an email from Alley 

"Your order is still here and saved. We are suspending shipments temporarily.

We believe your safety comes first, and ask for your patience and understanding during this downtime"


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> *Emery has been jailed* several times, and in 2009 was sentenced to a five-year sentence in a United States federal *prison for* selling mail-order cannabis seeds in the US. On December 16, 2016, he was *arrested* in Montreal and charged with drug trafficking, possession for trafficking and conspiracy.
> 
> year ago march. https://vancouversun.com/news/local-news/vancouver-police-raid-cannabis-cafe-as-prince-of-pot-marc-and-jodie-emery-sit-in-toronto-jail


I'm talking about when the heavens stairway stuff went down. And when he was caught mailing herb to the Netherlands... I didnt mean ever. My bad. I should've stated that


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Yep. wasn't really about him though. It was about heaven's stairway customers not being busted after the cops got the sales record.


should've edited to add I knew what you meant on that part, I misunderstood bout dude goin to jail. Sorry, my bad


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

Update on my shoes I bought in Thailand. I decided to return several pair bc they hurt my feet. Lol. So far I've gotten back all but 67 dollars. And it is still pending. The original purchase. They said it will drop off. So I'll get everything back.


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 31, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> I'm still waiting for an email from them. I'm hoping they replace as well but we'll see. It's always a risk buying seeds anyhow.


Yeah, I know it's a risk, but I paid a nice chunk of change to get seeds and because of their screw up the seeds got seized. If they were to keep the money and not resend, that would be totally unfair to me.

If they don't replace the orders, that's going to severely hurt their business, maybe past the point of no return.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 31, 2018)

Skypilot


Cowboy Cookies


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 31, 2018)

lads whats the stretch like on the CnC ?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> lads whats the stretch like on the CnC ?


I have indi dom 3 days in. And shes already grew 8 inches in height. In 3gal rainscience bag.


Edit: but I also transplanted to a bigger pot the same day she went into flip mode. Which could add some added stretch.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yeah, I know it's a risk, but I paid a nice chunk of change to get seeds and because of their screw up the seeds got seized. If they were to keep the money and not resend, that would be totally unfair to me.
> 
> If they don't replace the orders, that's going to severely hurt their business, maybe past the point of no return.


If you ordered seeds and they got had. I wouldn't want them shipped immediately anyway. That's just dumb. But if you did order @Gu~ will make sure you're taken care of.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 31, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yeah, I know it's a risk, but I paid a nice chunk of change to get seeds and because of their screw up the seeds got seized. If they were to keep the money and not resend, that would be totally unfair to me.
> 
> If they don't replace the orders, that's going to severely hurt their business, maybe past the point of no return.


Oh I'm right there with you man. My order may have been smaller than most but if these turned out well I was gonna be a lifelong customer for sure.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you ordered seeds and they got had. I wouldn't want them shipped immediately anyway. That's just dumb. But if you did order @Gu~ will make sure you're taken care of.


 nuggets are fixed looks like


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have indi dom 3 days in. And shes already grew 8 inches in height. In 3gal rainscience bag.
> 
> 
> Edit: but I also transplanted to a bigger pot the same day she went into flip mode. Which could add some added stretch.


thanks man. mine are indica dom aswell and are 30cm in veg right now so im wondering should i flip now but the flower tent is full


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thanks man. mine are indica dom aswell and are 30cm in veg right now so im wondering should i flip now but the flower tent is full


It's the one in the front right. She was vegged jn 1gal transplanter till she showed sex. In promix bx. Then I put her in a 3gal wrapped in coco/perlite. And put in the flower tent. She only got 10hrs of light. Then went to her first 12/12 night cycle. So more than likely that's why she stretched so much in the first few days. So normally she might not have stretched that much that fast. I'm not 100% so dont take it to heart.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jul 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It's the one in the front right. She was vegged jn 1gal transplanter till she showed sex. In promix bx. Then I put her in a 3gal wrapped in coco/perlite. And put in the flower tent. She only got 10hrs of light. Then went to her first 12/12 night cycle. So more than likely that's why she stretched so much in the first few days. So normally she might not have stretched that much that fast. I'm not 100% so dont take it to heart.
> View attachment 4174102


looks good man lots of side branching by the looks of it. hopefully mine doesnt bush out too much.

do you put straight under hps when you switch to 12/12 ? MH can reduce alot of stretch if you use it during the stretch. just if you didnt know already


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I was injured in January and have been flaky in ways I cannot explain ever since, injury and surgery cause psychological trauma I did not ever expect, as a younger healthy dudebro. I have been busted up more times than I would like at this tender age.


The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.


I dont know how severe your injuries are but I hope you're back on your feet soon without any chronic mental or physical ailments.
Pain, whether physical or mental can be a total mindfuck.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
> I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
> I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
> Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.
> ...


My deepest condolences


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you ordered seeds and they got had. I wouldn't want them shipped immediately anyway. That's just dumb. But if you did order @Gu~ will make sure you're taken care of.


Well i have a new address


----------



## TPTB73 (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
> I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
> I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
> Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.
> ...


Oh my god, I am so sorry.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Can I ask, roughly how much stretch peeps are getting with Pepple Pusher and Sundae Stallion? In some of the pics I've seen they look kinda tall with little to no veg so I'm kinda concerned about height.
> 
> I haven't really been on top of things lately. As the anniversary of the crash and the aftermath grow closer I'm finding it harder and harder to concentrate and I'm flaking out on shit left and right. This would explain my novelish posts. I cant seem to compile my thoughts into a couple sentences. My apologies. (btw, I'll get back to everyone's pms asap)
> 
> ...


My Pebble Pushers stretches between 2 and 2,5 times.They seem to have stopped stretching just now, week 3 of flowering. 

I can’t put into words the sorrow I feel for your loss. I have one son and can’t imagine living without him in my life. My thoughts and vibes are with you and your family.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
> I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
> I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
> Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.
> ...


I personally would like to thank you for sharing, transparency to the soul is a healing process in it self.
My very deepest sympathy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks guys. Like I said I didn't want to put such a downer on the thread. I've just flaked out a lot recently and wanted to explain. 
I haven't answered pms, yet I'm on the board and my posts are probably hard to follow or keep in context. 
I never expected this month or the days leading up to the 1 yr mark to hit me so hard.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jul 31, 2018)

7+ years here since my oldest boy left us. >Everyday< is a challenge and nary a day goes by I don't cry.

You and your daughter are in my thoughts "Tangerine".


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said I didn't want to put such a dow.ner on the thread. I've just flaked out a lot recently and wanted to explain.
> I haven't answered pms, yet I'm on the board and my posts are probably hard to follow or keep in context.
> I never expected this month or the days leading up to the 1 yr mark to hit me so hard.


Praying for you and your family to find peace.No parent should have to go thru this.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 31, 2018)

All my best, Tangerine.

"She gave to me her tenderness
Her friendship and her love
I see her face from time to time
There in the sky above
We grew up learning as we went
What a voyage our life could be
It took us through a wilderness
Into the calmest sea
Her smile could lift me from the pain
I often found within
She said some things I won't forget
She made a few bells ring
So simple her humility
Her beauty found in grace
Today she lives another life
In some fantastic place"


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> looks good man lots of side branching by the looks of it. hopefully mine doesnt bush out too much.
> 
> do you put straight under hps when you switch to 12/12 ? MH can reduce alot of stretch if you use it during the stretch. just if you didnt know already


Shes under leds. 10 single row 560mm 3000k Samsung strip 4 660nm and 677nm strips, and 5 2700k Samsung 560mm 2700k double row strips.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
> I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
> I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
> Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.
> ...


As always.... Blessings to you and your family Tang. Wish you nothing but healing, love and compassion.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow I tried to take a few more pics of the cookies n chem.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2018)

Funny how real life can bring us together and the arguments stop just like that. We often forget we are all humans with human feelings sitting behind that typed post. My heart is there with ya Tangy.

Eventually this thread will degenerate into arguments and lolz again but lets enjoy this small moment for Tangy.



















ok I'll start it off

FU GU and your Stardawg male!! EAT IT!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said I didn't want to put such a downer on the thread. I've just flaked out a lot recently and wanted to explain.
> I haven't answered pms, yet I'm on the board and my posts are probably hard to follow or keep in context.
> I never expected this month or the days leading up to the 1 yr mark to hit me so hard.


I feel for you and anyone else who has lost a son or daughter.I work with a guy who's 63 and he lost his daughter approx 15-20 yrs ago in a car crash with 3 other ppl through the actions of a speeding driver who thought he could control his car at 160km hr on winding country roads at night.
It doesn't get any easier over time but he finds some solace in surrounding himself with loved ones at times of anniversarys etc 
My thoughts are with you tang xxx


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks guys. Like I said I didn't want to put such a downer on the thread. I've just flaked out a lot recently and wanted to explain.
> I haven't answered pms, yet I'm on the board and my posts are probably hard to follow or keep in context.
> I never expected this month or the days leading up to the 1 yr mark to hit me so hard.


Your family is my families thoughts n prayers. When my kids go to bed tonight I will have them throw up an extra one for you.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 31, 2018)

The CnC got its first feeding. And I did a fan strip on the bottom 4 nodes to let hit the bottom branches. Bc these indi dom leaves are fat n wide. Jus like I like em.... lol


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 31, 2018)

These posts bring compassion....this thread needs some of that now and again.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 31, 2018)

2nd indoor grow, got the next starters up and going. First time I've used these little 10oz cups...cute
but ya gotta stay on the watering. I generally prefer larger containers all the way round.
Full Moon Fever, Cheap Thrills, Albert Super Tramp and Golden Nugget.
Been above dirt for 8 days, getting ready to up em to 1 gal for the veg.
Prob drop em in 5s for flower, think I can squeeze 8 in there?
We'll see what I get for fems, like to have 2 of each strain for my 2x4.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LOLZ. I believe more folks are worried bout Gu, than over a pack o beans. You rolled in late, so you didn't see the tracking info a gent showed the other night with mention of the boys in blue. Its all blowed over now, Gu was here yesterday and he was fine. Im sure he messaged a few to let them know. He must have went to the po and everything was fine. Dude already tore down and moved stuff so he said he wasn't worried. And we all went thru this arguement yesterday a few pages back. But yea, I think folks are misunderstanding concern for Gu and concern for a pack of seeds, LMFAO


Dude I read all those posts, lol. My info was basically aimed at all the paranoid people talking about removing their info from GPS site. Literally no authorities are going to go through GPS's mailing list, that's just way too complicated and cost far too much money to serve any good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

This chinook haze needs a trim. 

And she's ready to be repotted. 
I love those 3 gallon grow bags but this plant is going to need more room.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> lads whats the stretch like on the CnC ?


Mine was about 2x but mine was a runt so a nice vigor pheno might be different.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 31, 2018)

@ThatSpudGuy mine stretched the same amount, about just over double. 

I have starfigher smelling CnC's. Smelling of berry awesomeness. I was really hoping for starfighter dom ones. My fan leaves look like widow's pictured ones. Very similar looking, fat big healthy ones. Trichome coverage is very nice and on track for greatness. Fans near top are more sativa looking.

Copper Chem came down around 60 days. It is some fantastic herb. Mine is ending up lemon chem. Its quite citrusy lemon, and some awesome chem flavor in there. It also tastes exactly as it smells. It is very impressive. Effects match with very good potency. It is a great plant and a great hybrid. Perfect mid day when you want some indica but not too much. But it can be too much indica if you smoke a little extra. Can tend to happen when you taste it. I had to try a joint cause it tastes very good, and wow that was insanely tasty. One I did not want to ruin the flavor left in my mouth and up my nose (didn't inhale or exhale through my nose) by drinking or eating anything. Stayed in there for about 20-30 mins. Like I said, its impressive. Glad I grew it out after it now finishing in a nice time.


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 31, 2018)

This turned out fantastic. Humble Pie by dungeons vault genetics, got from Greenpoint seeds. This will keep you humble that’s for sure. Very potent indica just what I hoped it would be. Buds look fake with their trichome coverage. Purple colored too. Wow. I got these on sale so lucky. 
Also below behold, my close to my heart fav plant, the Pure Raspberry kush aka raspberry muscle melter:
 

She does need de leafings, but that’s my only complaint about her. The effects and smell are so great. And she goes pink purple magenta on the buds and trichomes too. Got a PH meter finally and leaves starting to pray again after about a week on her. This is Cannaventures pure raspberry kush I got from Greenpoint, on sale as well. I threw some CnC, deputy, white grapes, and bodega bubblegum pollen on a few buds as well. Excited to see my first seeds. Also I want to get that raspberry into some seeds so I have the genes somewhat around if something ever happened to the prk plant.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude I read all those posts, lol. My info was basically aimed at all the paranoid people talking about removing their info from GPS site. Literally no authorities are going to go through GPS's mailing list, that's just way too complicated and cost far too much money to serve any good.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude I read all those posts, lol. My info was basically aimed at all the paranoid people talking about removing their info from GPS site. Literally no authorities are going to go through GPS's mailing list, that's just way too complicated and cost far too much money to serve any good.


 I agree. But I still see folks worried bout getting their packs with all that happened. I was more concerned per the big guy. And the other discussion got settled and things have moved on I believe. Nobody said they was gonna go thru a mailing list, but did you notice how many anonymous thread are goin now? But lets just move on, posting great looking pics, sounds like its all handled. Positive vibes, peace and karma


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 31, 2018)

Flogging a dead horse here but I see attitude seeds now have payofix on board....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I agree. But I still see folks worried bout getting their packs with all that happened. I was more concerned per the big guy. And the other discussion got settled and things have moved on I believe. Nobody said they was gonna go thru a mailing list, but did you notice how many anonymous thread are goin now? But lets just move on, posting great looking pics, sounds like its all handled. Positive vibes, peace and karma


Shit.. Im also concerned about people from not so friendly states with money hanging out there who may be in situations where they cant really be taking chances of getting orders sent from a company whos packs havent even been getting past the first scan.. Call me crazy but this shit is still kinda freakn me out and I know I cant be the only person in limbo who would really just like a refund at this point.. I sniped some great deals from the auction but honestly dont need a pack from them until this shit cools out a while.. Ive taken my tin foil hat off, but personally Id rather not be receiving a luv letter from the fukn postal inspector

Now that it doesnt appear as though they are facing too much heat.. I think we can start to be concerned about the little guys in this equation some also..

edit: and sorry about your loss tang


----------



## Cptn (Jul 31, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4174281
> 
> This turned out fantastic. Humble Pie by dungeons vault genetics, got from Greenpoint seeds. This will keep you humble that’s for sure. Very potent indica just what I hoped it would be. Buds look fake with their trichome coverage. Purple colored too. Wow. I got these on sale so lucky.
> Also below behold, my close to my heart fav plant, the Pure Raspberry kush aka raspberry muscle melter:
> ...


Please tells us more about your precious, Pure Raspberry Kush.
taste, potency, effects, yield, flower time, etc.
Is she a grower's plant or headstash only?

Thanks!


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Please tells us more about your precious, Pure Raspberry Kush.
> taste, potency, effects, yield, flower time, etc.
> Is she a grower's plant or headstash only?
> 
> Thanks!


I've ran 3, the last one was used to make copper raspberry, but the first two grew well, but had incredibly small yields. What there was of it was tasty and potent.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 1, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Please tells us more about your precious, Pure Raspberry Kush.
> taste, potency, effects, yield, flower time, etc.
> Is she a grower's plant or headstash only?
> 
> Thanks!


tasteis sweet raspberries, potency is very good, effects as mentioned are very relaxing to the muscles. Also has a nice mind effect as well. Yield right now is still debatable. My first run was in soil and it wasn't a good run for the Raspberry Kush. This one the flowers are looking much better structure wise, so we will see. Tons of budsites. Very branchy. Flower time was right under 9 weeks for me the first time.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

I forgot who asked about the sous vide decarb, but I got my machine not long after mentioning it and I’ve had great success with the joule at 203f for an hour to decarb, amount of material doesn’t seem to matter, but it needs to be tightly packed together.

Then I hot extract with everclear in the same sous vide bag at 170f for twenty minutes, strain it and wash the product with some more ethanol.

That gives you alcohol tincture “green dragon”, but I want RSO, so I take the tincture and put it in a Pyrex dish in the water bath to evap the ethanol, only takes about an hour.

Then we use that RSO to make gummies or whatever. It’s the best tasting RSO I’ve tried, really not unpleasant to take by itself, it’s just really strong.

If I were doing this with fresh material I imagine that I’d have to take an extra step to wash out some chlorophyll, but I’m using dried and frozen and the taste isn’t strong.

Hot extract, about a # 


TLDR;

Sous vide works great to decarb with no smell.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Aug 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The limitations from pain can really fuck with ya mentally.
> I didn't wanna put a downer on the thread but it wasn't me in the crash I'd referred to in my OP ( I wish it had been). It was my 20yr old daughter. She fell asleep, drifted and hit utility pole, killing her instantly.
> I just left the site a couple hrs ago. I take flowers up often. The ground is still covered in broken glass and red paint chips...like pieces of my heart scattered on the earth.
> Again, sorry to put a downer on the thread. I'm desperately trying to get my head back into growing so I don't have to think.
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss and cannot imagine your grief. Your family is in my prayers. 

I hope you can get back into the garden.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 1, 2018)

4 females 4.males so far on the pebbles and sundae driver.threw the males in the trash.no interest even though one them was pretty damn nice and stunk real good


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 4 females 4.males so far on the pebbles and sundae driver.threw the males in the trash.no interest even though one them was pretty damn nice and stunk real good
> 
> View attachment 4174547


Being that neat and clean is unknown in my life. Very nice and thanks as always for helpful info!


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 4 females 4.males so far on the pebbles and sundae driver.threw the males in the trash.no interest even though one them was pretty damn nice and stunk real good
> 
> View attachment 4174547


Really a nice clean tight looking set up.
Those seem a little lanky/stretchy is that the nature of those strains?
Ya got another run of Ghost OG goin?


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I forgot who asked about the sous vide decarb, but I got my machine not long after mentioning it and I’ve had great success with the joule at 203f for an hour to decarb, amount of material doesn’t seem to matter, but it needs to be tightly packed together.
> 
> Then I hot extract with everclear in the same sous vide bag at 170f for twenty minutes, strain it and wash the product with some more ethanol.
> 
> ...


Any detailed tutorials on how to do this?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 1, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Really a nice clean tight looking set up.
> Those seem a little lanky/stretchy is that the nature of those strains?
> Ya got another run of Ghost OG goin?


Naw I have jbeezy wed cake,purple punch,wifi 43,gorilla glue 4 and A dub in the 4x10 right now.got the cuts from oregan and so cali.i have 1 greenpoint in there just to keep it going.
Yeah man greenpoint stretches for sure,I had them under some weak light past few days so they stretched a little.theyll fatten up now under the hps.
The sundae drivers definitely are louder on the nose than the Pebbles.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2018)

I may have not done the stretching GPS strains and my 3 Dynamite Diesel are stretching like Virginia Creeper this time but Hibernate and Butch Cassidy stayedvery compact and Copper Chem seems not to so much stretch as it having one lankier version that is just big all over with golphball nugs.

I have some Hickok Haze to run when I have courage and 99 days to play. I just know that will be be reaching all over, molesting other plants and being obnoxious.

Pioneer Kush chopped Maonday and are in big shopping bags. Black pepper, skunkass and lemon Chem in that order of stink. Nag Champa going in two rooms!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 1, 2018)

4 Copper Chem out of the dirt in Solos!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 1, 2018)

The Bodega Bubblegum #6 pheno is clustering up faster than #4, #1 or #10. Any residue you see in closeups is from my weekly IPM sprays. I mix karanja, neem, pyrethrin, and essential oils (clove, cinnamon, eucalyptus, citronella, etc) with soap and potassium silicate


----------



## dstroy (Aug 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Any detailed tutorials on how to do this?


For decarb?

Set the water bath to 203f, vacuum pack your material (the more finely ground the higher the potential yield) and weigh it down. Cook for an hour, any more and it degrades. Some lady did a blog about it, and while she wasn’t dealing with the quantity I’ve been running through the idea was good so I gave it a shot small scale and it worked, so I upped the scale and just do a # a time decarbing in that 12L bath. She sent her stuff out and got it tested after different times to figure out what would be a good time to keep it in there.

If your material isn’t dry enough your vacuum sealed bag will turn into a flotation device. Easy fix is to cut a corner off the bag, but then it smells. Not as bad as if you were to do it in the oven, but you can smell it.

For extract, you can do it hot or cold. Alcohol boils at a little more than 170f, so liquid alcohol never gets hotter than 170f which is not enough to decarb which is why you want to decarb it first.

Or you can take your decarbed material and make butter or whatever else.

I strain and filter my green dragon down to 1 micron before cooking the everclear off to store the RSO. That gets all of any detectable particles when tasting there’s no “sandy texture”, it has a nice mouth feel.

If you wanted to you could do this and then wash the tincture in hot saturated salt water, separate it and then vacuum filter through some DE to further polish. The DE helps to grab any large solids so the filter doesn’t clog as fast. This would get rid of a lot of the impurities that people complain about such as extreme bitterness from raw chlorophyll content.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 1, 2018)

It's been 48 hours now that they haven't responded to my inquiry about replacing the seized orders.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 1, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It's been 48 hours now that they haven't responded to my inquiry about replacing the seized orders.


I'm sure they'll get back with you once they get their end figured out.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 1, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It's been 48 hours now that they haven't responded to my inquiry about replacing the seized orders.


id say not shipping means not shipping..give em a bit


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 1, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> id say not shipping means not shipping..give em a bit


Hope theyre not still taking orders


----------



## smashcity (Aug 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw I have jbeezy wed cake,purple punch,wifi 43,gorilla glue 4 and A dub in the 4x10 right now.got the cuts from oregan and so cali.i have 1 greenpoint in there just to keep it going.
> Yeah man greenpoint stretches for sure,I had them under some weak light past few days so they stretched a little.theyll fatten up now under the hps.
> The sundae drivers definitely are louder on the nose than the Pebbles.


So the pure ghost wasn't worth running again? Or it just wasn't your fancy? @Heisengrow


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 1, 2018)

Did a little more defoliation on the Cookies n Chem. She is reekn with stinch.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 1, 2018)

smashcity said:


> So the pure ghost wasn't worth running again? Or it just wasn't your fancy? @Heisengrow


I still have the cut,Have the mom still chilling.I just had other stuff i wanted to run.Its definitley in the top 3 of what i have so far.Wife loves it and everyone does also.Its up there for sure.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 1, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> id say not shipping means not shipping..give em a bit


Well, no, because they've plainly stated their intention to ship the orders that are still pending, but they have been totally silent about replacing orders that were seized. I emailed them three days ago and asked if they would be replacing the orders that were seized, and they responded by saying they're not going to ship the orders that are currently processing yet. But they avoided answering the actual question. So, I sent them a new email 48-hours hours ago, and no response yet.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Aug 1, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Well, no, because they've plainly stated their intention to ship the orders that are still pending, but they have been totally silent about replacing orders that were seized. I emailed them three days ago and asked if they would be replacing the orders that were seized, and they responded by saying they're not going to ship the orders that are currently processing yet. But they avoided answering the actual question. So, I sent them a new email 48-hours hours ago, and no response yet.


Same boat here. I'd appreciate at least a response that yes we will replace your order when it's safe to do so, or no we won't be replacing your order and you're SOL. Just a little communication is all I'm asking for.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 1, 2018)

They replace every other order for every other reason. I don't see why this would be excluded.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 1, 2018)

typoerror said:


> They replace every other order for every other reason. I don't see why this would be excluded.


Exactly. Gu will look after you he always has for everything else. I have seen some very generous stuff from gu where he has helped out people who had trouble with other breeders etc that had nothing even to do with gu. 

I cant say he always makes the best business decisions but i do firmly believe his heart is in the right place


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 1, 2018)

Tried to get a shot in the tent just as the light was coming on to avoid the orangey light.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 1, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Well, no, because they've plainly stated their intention to ship the orders that are still pending, but they have been totally silent about replacing orders that were seized. I emailed them three days ago and asked if they would be replacing the orders that were seized, and they responded by saying they're not going to ship the orders that are currently processing yet. But they avoided answering the actual question. So, I sent them a new email 48-hours hours ago, and no response yet.


You think maybe there might be a legal reason they wouldn't want to put in writing that they were going to find a way to do again what they just got caught doing and probably got let off with a warning after promising not to do it again?

Like @typoerror and @2easy said, they have gladly taken care of everyone for every issue that has happened up till now.

Have some faith. The only way you're not getting made right is if they get shut down.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 1, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It's been 48 hours now that they haven't responded to my inquiry about replacing the seized orders.


Thye are probably busy and trying to make a new plan, be patient, I don’t want them to rush and get caught up again.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

Communication on this forum would be good.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't see anything mentioned on the other sites, they must want it low key. On another note, anyone growing them Bounty Hunters out, I think Im fallin in love. I do recommend toppin, fimmin, pinchin, whichever you do. And feed em lighter. I also flowered em 3.5 weeks under MH tryin to keep that stardawg stretch down before switchin to HPS. Worked or helped. Be the biggest colas I pulled off one gallon smarties. I did fuck up though, trying to experiment with the Eagle Scouts, that faster flowering vigorous one is taller than the older Bounty Hunters, looks like Charlie Brown's tree, I didn't take cuts, figured I get another pack and some other cookie crosses. Funny to watch it do its thing though, did get 3 females one a runt, tossed it out of 5 beans up of those. Wont ever do that again, should have topped, should have vegged. 

Still 3 -4 weeks from beind done, early BH tester from lower branch, impressive even if shortlived. But love the bulking up. greasy, but not stinkin bad yet.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 2, 2018)

My GPS Skywarden is growing pretty nicely, for an indica dom plant it does not have stout branches, actually it's quite thin stemmed lucky i have her in a trellis or I believe this thing would be half laying on the floor.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 2, 2018)

Pioneer Kush #1
 
Running a couple of phenos 12 / 12 from seed, this one smells dank af and showing early frost


----------



## Cptn (Aug 2, 2018)

Products are shipping!
Check your email if you had one seized or delayed.

Just an idea, should we *not discuss* in this open forum what the shipping method is or am I being over-cautious?


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 2, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Products are shipping!
> Check your email if you had one seized or delayed.
> 
> Just an idea, should we *not discuss* in this open forum what the shipping method is or am I being over-cautious?


I would say don't talk about it. Can't be too careful.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

No pics of package, no description, nothing.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 2, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Just an idea, should we *not discuss* in this open forum what the shipping method is or am I being over-cautious?



*Bingo. You are 100% spot on.*

*And don't show pictures of the packaging your seeds arrived in....however/whatever that may be*.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 2, 2018)

LOL hillbill.... maybe if they hear it twice!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 2, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL hillbill.... maybe if they hear it twice!


I’m still not getting it
This is how mine all came


----------



## Werp (Aug 2, 2018)

Good to be cautious....however its not like law enforcement can't order their own packs to see whats going on...


----------



## Cptn (Aug 2, 2018)

Werp said:


> Good to be cautious....however its not like law enforcement can't order their own packs to see whats going on...


No reason to make it easy for them.
Cops are lazy and are directed to focus on big stuff.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 2, 2018)

Now they can focus on fixing the nuggets, bringing back the auctions, and rolling out the CannaVenture End of Summer Drop 
Hell, I want to see what they are gonna come up with in the Fem line.


----------



## main cola (Aug 2, 2018)

My Pebble Pusher was shipped today..I'm excited to run these..so fingers crossed they make it safe


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Now they can focus on fixing the nuggets, bringing back the auctions, and rolling out the CannaVenture End of Summer Drop
> Hell, I want to see what they are gonna come up with in the Fem line.


Here's a taste ....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 2, 2018)

Yaayy look what just showed up!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Yaayy look what just showed up!


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 2, 2018)

There are only so many ways to ship things, I can't imagine a interested party would have a hard time discovering a new shipping method if they were so inclined. Not saying keeping it on the down low is a bad idea, but the reality is that it probably will not change anything in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## smashcity (Aug 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Here's a taste ....
> 
> View attachment 4175220 View attachment 4175221


That's a nice line up. I'm surprised not to see a lemon Larry og x ghost og offered as an s1. I think those would go like hot cakes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 2, 2018)

smashcity said:


> That's a nice line up. I'm surprised not to see a lemon Larry og x ghost og offered as an s1. I think those would go like hot cakes.


It could change it was just an email I sent ##### a couple weeks ago to inquire as to what may be dropped...(don't think he would mind me posting on this thread ..well I hope not)
With all that has been happening of late I'm hesitant to post anymore than I did about it just out of respect to gu and cvs etc


----------



## ApacheBone (Aug 2, 2018)

Don’t sleep on that PRK


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


just a lil guy compared, but I had great luck with ebb and flow tables, but that may not be spread out enough, or feasible here, jmo


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


Grow flow ebb n flow bucket system with smart pots works really well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


I've ran coco a few times but certainly wouldn't say I'm an expert.
Right now I've got an experimental tomato outside in coco and it's kicking butt in a 5 gallon cloth pot.

The number of times you have to water depends on what you mix with your coco as well as the pot/plant ratio.

I ignored the advice of several other growers and ran a plant in straight coco -- and it did fine.

Gotta use more cal-mag and less K, but other than that, it's not much different than promix.

But again, I'm no expert...


----------



## Swampjack (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> Grow flow ebb n flow bucket system with smart pots works really well


yeah i was trying to avoid flood tables,I might as well stick with dwc,I kinda want freedom to move plants around so i can add more to my space without the need for the big scrogs.The scrogs are nice but they take up alot of room.


----------



## Swampjack (Aug 2, 2018)

I use blumats. Pm me as my setup is a little more complex to explain here


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've ran coco a few times but certainly wouldn't say I'm an expert.
> Right now I've got an experimental tomato outside in coco and it's kicking butt in a 5 gallon cloth pot.
> 
> The number of times you have to water depends on what you mix with your coco as well as the pot/plant ratio.
> ...


I have been looking at the blumats.It would just be nice to light up the whole room and have a floor full of plants i can walk around in at different stages of flower.i have 2 big rooms,My flower room is 260 SF with 10 foot ceilings but im only using 80 SF for plants.big scrogs have to be walked around to get to everything.Would be nice to just move the plants around to get to where i need and can also grow them upright and bigger


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


I grow hempy buckets and have been solely hempy for the past five years. I really enjoy growing this way, it’s very K.I.S.S. You have the same potential yields as DWC , but the easy ability to space plants out in different size buckets or however you see fit.

Many growers do very well with coco hempy hop over to the world of hempy thread great info from a bunch of good growers.

I manually feed 2 gallon buckets every other day, it’s simple enough for me , but I suppose you can set up some kind of blumats or auto feed system at the top of the bucket

Edit: https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I grow hempy buckets and have been solely hempy for the past five years. I really enjoy growing this way, it’s very K.I.S.S. You have the same potential yields as DWC , but the easy ability to space plants out in different size buckets or however you see fit.
> 
> Many growers do very well with coco hempy hop over to the world of hempy thread great info from a bunch of good growers.
> 
> I manually feed 2 gallons every other day, it’s simple enough for me , but I suppose you can set up some kind of blumats or auto feed system at the top of the bucket


Thanks im gonna check it out


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have been looking at the blumats.It would just be nice to light up the whole room and have a floor full of plants i can walk around in at different stages of flower.i have 2 big rooms,My flower room is 260 SF with 10 foot ceilings but im only using 80 SF for plants.big scrogs have to be walked around to get to everything.Would be nice to just move the plants around to get to where i need and can also grow them upright and bigger


I do this with my plants different stages in the tents , and just use a bucket under the shorter ones to reach at the canopy height as they grow 

Bubbler clones straight to hempy bucket very simple


----------



## genuity (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


https://floraflex.com


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> https://floraflex.com


That’s good info genuity thanks

Cheap prices too


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> https://floraflex.com


OH shit now your talking my style,these definitly have my attention.Im gonna check these out.I likt the blumats but think i would want more control over the feed and how often to feed them


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> https://floraflex.com


this definitly looks like what im looking for,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> There are only so many ways to ship things, I can't imagine a interested party would have a hard time discovering a new shipping method if they were so inclined. Not saying keeping it on the down low is a bad idea, but the reality is that it probably will not change anything in the grand scheme of things.


100%

Even when I was living in Illinois I never understood the paranoia of "not discussing" shipping method, blah blah blah.

Like law enforcement officials are mentally retarded. If they wanted to investigate a seed company or someone growing the last place they're going to go is a pot forum, lol. And if they do it's already too late.

If they want to bust GPS all they have to do is make a few controlled purchases of seeds.

If they want to bust someone for growing they'll call up the electric company or pull someone over as they leave your house.

I'd be willing to bet at least $5 that zero people in the US have been busted by an official going on a pot forum and seeing the shipping method of a seedbank.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL hillbill.... maybe if they hear it twice!


Some stuff bears repeating.............


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> this definitly looks like what im looking for,


So they are just on n off. Very manual working. Getting the valve adjusted right to get the right amount water would be horrible if you're running different strains. That take different nutrient amounts n whatnot. If you're running clones of the samething they do well. Why not just buy the top drop kit rings from general hydroponics. And use them overtop either soil or coco. They are cheap and work good. My buddy running coco in fabric pots. In trays. Top drop system to a tray that drains to waste. Or even use rockwood cubes. Or the Rico coco bags.

Edit: the Rico coco bags are nice. They have a whole preferated in the top. Punch it out, plant. And go.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So they are just on n off. Very manual working. Getting the valve adjusted right to get the right amount water would be horrible if you're running different strains. That take different nutrient amounts n whatnot. If you're running clones of the samething they do well. Why not just buy the top drop kit rings from general hydroponics. And use them overtop either soil or coco. They are cheap and work good. My buddy running coco in fabric pots. In trays. Top drop system to a tray that drains to waste. Or even use rockwood cubes. Or the Rico coco bags.
> 
> Edit: the Rico coco bags are nice. They have a whole preferated in the top. Punch it out, plant. And go.


Yeah I'm gonna have to think it through.if I go with trays or tables I may as well just stay where the fuk I'm at in rdwc.
Setting up 3 different barrels with dif flowering nutes is not a big deal,would just have to keep the plants on whatever barrel they need.move them around.still a pain in ass.
I might just put my dwc setups on framing that can roll from side to side.keep em against the walls and pull them out when I need to get to the plants.
Just tired of having so much un used floor space.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 2, 2018)

Pebble Pusher frosting up nicely. Shes starting some trich rails on her. Shes got a nice sweet chewy nose to her. And cookies n chem got stripped on the bottom. Another few days and I'll start some lst on her. 

Pebble Pusher #2
     

Cookies n Chem 
   

LVTK not GPS but got from them. Cant get the whole thing in the pic. I cant get far enough away from the tent. She has some extra space between nodes. But I account most of that from low lighting. We had horrible heat wave when I first put her in flower. And had to cut back 375 watts out bc of heat... but that's ok. I have several clones of her to run again when its cooler. But shes doing good. I had to bend her top over. Bc she stretch clear into the light. But she wouldn't stay over. So I had to bend her over and tie her down. They are kinda like pipe cleaners. Except stronger and stiffer. And have foam surrounding the central metal.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to think it through.if I go with trays or tables I may as well just stay where the fuk I'm at in rdwc.
> Setting up 3 different barrels with dif flowering nutes is not a big deal,would just have to keep the plants on whatever barrel they need.move them around.still a pain in ass.
> I might just put my dwc setups on framing that can roll from side to side.keep em against the walls and pull them out when I need to get to the plants.
> Just tired of having so much un used floor space.


If you use trays though. You can get like 4x4 trays and do each tray a different strain. Use rico bags. Top drip system. But not really a flood table. Jus install a valve in one corner for extra waste. Most of the nute mix will stay in the Rico bags. You can put like 40 Rico bags in a 4x4 tray


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah i was trying to avoid flood tables,I might as well stick with dwc,I kinda want freedom to move plants around so i can add more to my space without the need for the big scrogs.The scrogs are nice but they take up alot of room.


This doesnt require tables-( the grow flow)


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


i grow in flood and drain in pure coco with good results. it's super easy and automated. if you want to avoid f&d i would suggest blumats or another dripper system, but that is only based on crazy results i've seen from people growing that way. i think dtw coco is about as good as can be done in coco.

edit - check out this thread from ic. it's old, but towards the end are some great posts from people like dansbuds with good information
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=241341


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 2, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> *Bingo. You are 100% spot on.*
> 
> *And don't show pictures of the packaging your seeds arrived in....however/whatever that may be*.


I concur.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 2, 2018)

gps should get a mylar bag sealing unit, few banks use em, another layer of protection....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


I love the Blumats, but the floraflex stuff might be worth the equally high prices. Seems like it might be the next generation but it is hard to pull the trigger when the Blumats are already in hand. Blumats put the control wih the plants, I really like how they respond to environmental changes as well as the plants’ needs, totally passively. I would be interested in any first hand accounts of the floraflex equipment, it looks nice but the prices seem a bit gougey, I don’t love vendor lock-in, but I am already Blumats’ bitch... The DIY alternative are so much cheaper than some of their stuff, it is not a fortune but I feel like...meh, a little.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 2, 2018)

@Heisengrow if you wanna anything about bluemats @40AmpstoFreedom runs them. I think. And or autopots. I ordered an autopot. They may be up your alley. Check em out. @40AmpstoFreedom talked me into them. And they are expandable.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2018)

I may grab a pack of TANK...


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love the Blumats, but the floraflex stuff might be worth the equally high prices. Seems like it might be the next generation but it is hard to pull, the trigger when the Blumats are already in hand. Blumats put the control wih the plants, I really like how they respond to environmental changes as well as the plants’ needs, totally passively. I would be interested in any first habd accounts of the floraflex equipment, it looks nice but the prices seem a bit gougey. The DIY alternative are so much cheaper than some of their stuff, it is not a fortune but I feel like...meh, a little.


Jungle boys runs all that flex stuff.see it on there IG all the time.they use rock wool cubes on tables.how you think they find all that fire.just pheno hunting huge ass tables of seeds.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 100%
> 
> Even when I was living in Illinois I never understood the paranoia of "not discussing" shipping method, blah blah blah.
> 
> ...


$5 . . . So . . . you're ALL IN huh? 
Highroller.
I just want them to stay in business long enough for my delayed packs to get to me.

I'm willing to bet at least $6 that you don't have any orders pending right now, so you have no stake in the game which lets you be cavalier about other people's risk.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love the Blumats, but the floraflex stuff might be worth the equally high prices. Seems like it might be the next generation but it is hard to pull, the trigger when the Blumats are already in hand. Blumats put the control wih the plants, I really like how they respond to environmental changes as well as the plants’ needs, totally passively. I would be interested in any first habd accounts of the floraflex equipment, it looks nice but the prices seem a bit gougey. The DIY alternative are so much cheaper than some of their stuff, it is not a fortune but I feel like...meh, a little.


Floraflex look nice been eyeing it for awhile just to try but doubt anything will be better cost wise of effectiveness for larger scale than water-pulse capillary mats.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Not without a warrant..


I am pretty sure electrical utilities cooperate with law enforcement without a warrant. That said, unless you are running 5k watts or more the electric bill is a tough angle for them. My whole op could be a small space heater or air conditioner.
Mah Cackleberry is coming!



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Floraflex look nice been eyeing it for awhile just to try but doubt anything will be better cost wise of effectiveness for larger scale than water-pulse capillary mats.





Heisengrow said:


> Jungle boys runs all that flex stuff.see it on there IG all the time.they use rock wool cubes on tables.how you think they find all that fire.just pheno hunting huge ass tables of seeds.


I am going to have to look into them further, then. I think I like the rockwool thing, plan to use it more often. I wish I had room to do big NFT tables.
I will be moving to a bigger place within 6 months, and then it shall be as if Donkey Kong is on, verily.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


im no expert by any means but have you ever tried hempy? suppose to be great growth rates and simple to manage. im switching from coco to hempy next round . people use coco in them but im going to use perlite/vermiculite mixture. just a thought mate


----------



## Straininsane (Aug 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Not without a warrant..


Subpoena is needed for electrical records not a warrant


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @Heisengrow if you wanna anything about bluemats @40AmpstoFreedom runs them. I think. And or autopots. I ordered an autopot. They may be up your alley. Check em out. @40AmpstoFreedom talked me into them. And they are expandable.


I don’t think Blumats would scale up well, even at the size Heisengrow rolls, I think they would be a bit too fussy to set up and maintain. I believe @Greengenes707 moved away from them for that reason a while back.

For small grows, like mine, hard to beat.


----------



## Straininsane (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am pretty sure electrical utilities cooperate with law enforcement without a warrant. That said, unless you are running 5k watts or more the electric bill is a tough angle for them. My whole op could be a small space heater or air conditioner.
> Mah Cackleberry is coming!
> 
> I know the Electric companies used to give the authorities whatever info they wanted but at least in my state they need a subpoena to access your records.. that said the authorities can do whatever they want so better safe than sorry even tho people tell me they have had 3,000$ power bills for years straight no mishaps but definitely risky
> ...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Straininsane said:


> I know the Electric companies used to give the authorities whatever info they wanted but at least in my state they need a subpoena to access your records.. that said the authorities can do whatever they want so better safe than sorry even tho people tell me they have had 3,000$ power bills for years straight no mishaps but definitely risky


Extracted your post so others can find and read it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.

tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.
> 
> tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


I think its on the stardawg side. Im still figuring out how Tres Dawg is indica dom, Chem 4 is indica dom, and Stardawg is 90% sat. But from growin out a few strains, it comes on the daddy side, imho. ChemD was a strong sturdy bush, not lanky a bit, got bx3 f2's and I guess I'll try a few of them next round and see what happens. As previously mentioned I flowered almost half the time under the MH to try and keep the Bounty Hunters shorter, it did work some, mine are bout 4 foot and bulking nicely and I didn't top. I'll never do that again, lol. JMHO. Also, I have had some fire alien kush and I have had some mouseweed alien kush, so I never been completely sold on it, but again, one of my faves is firealienurkel, so go figure


----------



## Med68w (Aug 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.
> 
> tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


I’m in the same boat as you. Popped some Lupine Lime and the leaves are crazy broad and fat for a Sativa strain.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.
> 
> tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


Far be it from me to defend GPS, but you’re comparing hybrids to hybrids here. Despite being typically indica dom, OG and Chem plants can be pretty lanky or throw some lanky offspring. The Stardawg also seems to dominate in the crosses. 

Gu crosses his Stardawg to whatever popular clones he can get his hands on. None of the stuff is particularly rare in the CO scene, so I’d be surprised if anything was being misrepresented.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 3, 2018)

My first time growing out Stardawg anything. The 3 I have going in my GH the Deputy, Sky Dweller and Night RIder are all kinda gangly and wirey, with very little natural symmetry. The Deputy has been more manageable and appears to lean to the BB side. They all need a lot of support, I'm expecting some fire though. The Deputy I grew out in my tent is great sativa smoke really love it.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.
> 
> tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


Gotta remember too, that your environment has play on what phenos are displayed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

My biggest Texas Butter is having a bad week. 
This is the second giant branch to snap off-- and it's definitely going to affect yield.  
Given the amount of damage to the main stem, I wouldn't be surprised if this plant develops a fatal fungal infection. 
The tree repair spray helps, but based on experience, I'd say she's only got a 50/50 chance.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My biggest Texas Butter is having a bad week.
> This is the second giant branch to snap off-- and it's definitely going to affect yield.
> Given the amount of damage to the main stem, I wouldn't be surprised if this plant develops a fatal fungal infection.
> The tree repair spray helps, but based on experience, I'd say she's only got a 50/50 chance.
> ...


Bummer man, you should have a few clones there.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My biggest Texas Butter is having a bad week.
> This is the second giant branch to snap off-- and it's definitely going to affect yield.
> Given the amount of damage to the main stem, I wouldn't be surprised if this plant develops a fatal fungal infection.
> The tree repair spray helps, but based on experience, I'd say she's only got a 50/50 chance.
> ...


I lost a branch that size off of a C99. Our weather has turned to shit for the last 2 weeks. rained 8 out of 10 days straight. Gonna be a lot more snap off now with very little sun. They won't be able to hold any weight. Such a shame.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My biggest Texas Butter is having a bad week.
> This is the second giant branch to snap off-- and it's definitely going to affect yield.
> Given the amount of damage to the main stem, I wouldn't be surprised if this plant develops a fatal fungal infection.
> The tree repair spray helps, but based on experience, I'd say she's only got a 50/50 chance.
> ...


That sucks, hoping for the best for you and your lady, she is\was beautiful too!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My biggest Texas Butter is having a bad week.
> This is the second giant branch to snap off-- and it's definitely going to affect yield.
> Given the amount of damage to the main stem, I wouldn't be surprised if this plant develops a fatal fungal infection.
> The tree repair spray helps, but based on experience, I'd say she's only got a 50/50 chance.
> ...


Ouch, downer man. Sorry to see that, @Chunky Stool, tough break so to speak.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> My first time growing out Stardawg anything. The 3 I have going in my GH the Deputy, Sky Dweller and Night RIder are all kinda gangly and wirey, with very little natural symmetry. The Deputy has been more manageable and appears to lean to the BB side. They all need a lot of support, I'm expecting some fire though. The Deputy I grew out in my tent is great sativa smoke really love it.


I had the BB3 cut for a while, was surprised how stretchy and lanky she was, but not overly branchy. Was also surprised how it didn’t look that great growing, (good yields, though) or super crystally in the jar, (pretty nugs, not as frosty as I expected) but goddamn it was potent.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> ChemD was a strong sturdy bush, not lanky a bit, got bx3 f2's and I guess I'll try a few of them next round and see what happens.


Are those commercial, or something you made?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I lost a branch that size off of a C99. Our weather has turned to shit for the last 2 weeks. rained 8 out of 10 days straight. Gonna be a lot more snap off now with very little sun. They won't be able to hold any weight. Such a shame.


Yeah, it sucks for sure. 

I've got other plants at risk of collapse -- and there's more rain in the forecast, which adds weight. 
I need to engineer a new support system for the lower branches on my wide plants. 
My 4 foot bamboo stakes are thin and flexible, which isn't ideal. 

I've got a busted wind chime in the garage that needs to be recycled. 
Hmm... the metal tubes are long and strong. 

I've got an idea.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it sucks for sure.
> 
> I've got other plants at risk of collapse -- and there's more rain in the forecast, which adds weight.
> I need to engineer a new support system for the lower branches on my wide plants.
> ...


But dude, pvc schedule 40 if that metal is not ideal.

When people bring up duct tape as a miracle solution I always think of pvc pipe...my fix for many things duct tape can’t do. Or sheep and goat fence wire.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, it sucks for sure.
> 
> I've got other plants at risk of collapse -- and there's more rain in the forecast, which adds weight.
> I need to engineer a new support system for the lower branches on my wide plants.
> ...


Mine are hanging like Willow trees. Raining now.
I miss the "reverse auctions". Buying a pack of seeds for cheap would make me feel better about now. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Mine are hanging like Willow trees. Raining now.
> I miss the "reverse auctions". Buying a pack of seeds for cheap would make me feel better about now. lol


How 'bout for free ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Mine are hanging like Willow trees. Raining now.
> I miss the "reverse auctions". Buying a pack of seeds for cheap would make me feel better about now. lol


Wind can also be a total bitch for an outdoor grow. 
Which reminds me, I've got one more 3 gallon grow bag to upgrade to a 10 gallon cloth pot. 
The bags are awesome, but they're narrow which makes em easy to blow over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How about for free ?
> 
> View attachment 4175551


That copper raspberry has potential.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Are those commercial, or something you made?


There's a couple of sources of a Chem D BX3, one an "F2" (technically an IX) at hemp depot. Not sure the source of the "F2" version, could be rez or could be who listed them on the depot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That copper raspberry has potential.


These copper orgi seem to as well. 

Front left is a chernobyl that got left behind a past class that was promoted; the other 5 are the C O s that made the cut.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 3, 2018)

people have to realise part of the reason the stardawg male is so good as breeding stock and the reason you see so many breeders using stardawg males is because its essentially an inbred line, chemdawg folded back into itself a bunch of times. therefore the offspring are very consistent. this comes through in the crosses, there will be a higher percentage of chemdawg traits in the offspring because the genetic history of each line.

when you do a cross your not just getting DNA from the mother and the father but their parents come into consideration as well, and this is even more apparent if you F2 them. we see a lot more consistent results breeding with stardawg because its genetic history is much more stable.

this is one of the reasons IBL's are so important for breeding purposes


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

2easy said:


> people have to realise part of the reason the stardawg male is so good as breeding stock and the reason you see so many breeders using stardawg males is because its essentially an inbred line, chemdawg folded back into itself a bunch of times. therefore the offspring are very consistent. this comes through in the crosses, there will be a higher percentage of chemdawg traits in the offspring because the genetic history of each line.
> 
> when you do a cross your not just getting DNA from the mother and the father but their parents come into consideration as well, and this is even more apparent if you F2 them. we see a lot more consistent results breeding with stardawg because its genetic history is much more stable.
> 
> this is one of the reasons IBL's are so important for breeding purposes


F2’s can easily have throwbacks to more than one ancestral generation of recessive traits, also.
Every cannabis breeder should breed corn snakes, because that’s a hobby that has its genetics game on point. Of all the hobbyists I have encountered, as a group they have the best grasp of genetic inheritance. Maybe serious dog breeders, and cavy breeders do, but I don’t have exposure to those groups.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Are those commercial, or something you made?


Commercial, had em long time. After the lesson on colloidal silver, got an idea to make some fems of em. And some 91 bx3 f2s. Or cross the two for a chem mash. Just pipe dreamin.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout for free ?
> 
> View attachment 4175551


I bet both of those are absolutely fire.


----------



## Swampjack (Aug 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> little off topic and aimed at you guys that run coco do you have any suggestions for a hydro type of system to auto feed coco.i know there are some growers on this thread.I love RDWC and any other medium less setups but have been interested in trying coco for a while to be able to get more plants into an area.Hard to do in DWC cause the buckets cant really be moved around.I like the idea of spacing plants out on the floor in an open room with overhead lighting to have freedom to move around and have plants in different stages of flowering.Ive seen the pots with the cages around them and think those are pretty cool.
> I know coco has the be fed 3 times a day and treated like hydro to make it right using smaller pots and kinda letting everything run through.I just dont have time to babysit a garden 3 times a day.Any one can point me in the right direction or a link to setting something like this up would be awesome.


Don't know how to get back to our pm. Please send me another. Have pics


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 3, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There's a couple of sources of a Chem D BX3, one an "F2" (technically an IX) at hemp depot. Not sure the source of the "F2" version, could be rez or could be who listed them on the depot.


ISP is who's Ive got, had em a long time, the chemdbx is imho the best in seed form after I had the pleasure of growing the cut. The 91's are finicky, been savin em both.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout for free ?
> 
> View attachment 4175551


Nice pairings. Very cool.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout for free ?
> 
> View attachment 4175551


Yes please!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 3, 2018)

Is everyone's "Dashboard" totals correct?
My last 4 purchases were not added to my "Dashboard".


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 3, 2018)

got few freebees w my free apple juice, seedshernow and rado be hooking it up! crazy happy....just some shipping... ruby frost is root beer float X apple juice


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 3, 2018)

anyone run cannarado? new to me i will admit, for free i will be running em for sure...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yes please!









My pleasure to see some babies get the Lubda treatment. I'll send you a PM, amigo.

A note: I'm sure many of you saw me tag @greenpointseeds and @Gu~, semi-seriously offering a bunch of beans for a freebie giveaway. Only right, I figure, since dad is their flagship. I assume the deafening silence = a keen non-interest, so.....

...yeah, I got some spares. If some of you 'groovy' cats and kitties have interest and can pop a few, send a mail so as not to spam a thread that's not mine. But a couple of us are having fun at the "Chucker's Paradise" thread. Drop on by !


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 3, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> anyone run cannarado? new to me i will admit, for free i will be running em for sure...


A bunch of people. There's a thread on riu dedicated to that brand.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A bunch of people. There's a thread on riu dedicated to that brand.


cool, found a few...i see a few familiar faces too!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2018)

Cptn said:


> $5 . . . So . . . you're ALL IN huh?
> Highroller.
> I just want them to stay in business long enough for my delayed packs to get to me.
> 
> I'm willing to bet at least $6 that you don't have any orders pending right now, so you have no stake in the game which lets you be cavalier about other people's risk.


Ever see the movie Trading Places? I'm guessing no because you might have picked up on the relevance of the $5 joke.




And what risk? You think I've never had an order seized? lol No cops knocking on the door, just a letter from the feds saying we got your shit don't do it again. 

GPS ain't going no where and none of you guys/gals with pending orders have police or feds watching you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Not without a warrant..


Actually they only need a warrant if the electric company demands it. Some electric companies actually contact law enforcement when they have reason to suspect improper or illegal electrical consumption aka marijuana growing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout for free ?
> 
> View attachment 4175551


I read his comment and was thinking the same.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read his comment and was thinking the same.


Beautifully problematic.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 3, 2018)

Copper Chem went 60 days. Amazing lemon dominant and then chem cologne smell. Tastes identical. It’s really good it tastes like a department store lemon men’s cologne. Very vigorous plant, tops very well, needs trellis for big buds. I just grabbed one out of the jar. I’ll put more effort into a bud shot later. I only grew one female out n here she is. No need for me to grow another female. I got what I wanted/needed. 
Effects are very nice hybrid. Mind and body. And potent for sure.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special #2 34 days after flip.



Orange hairs are because that cola is right by the door and gets molested during maintenance. (I hope)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

OBS 1 is turning out to be sweeter smelling, and with a few fairly big colas.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Orange Blossom Special #2 34 days after flip.
> 
> View attachment 4175706
> 
> Orange hairs are because that cola is right by the door and gets molested during maintenance.


I almost bought a pack of OBS because of your posts.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I almost bought a pack of OBS because of your posts.


It’s because I am surprisingly happy with it, so I keep splattering photos on here! I just keep the buckets full, they grow themselves for the most part, as you know.

I have a number of “orange” flavored strains in the fridge now, but I am happy with this one already, first try. Huckleberry Destar coming up, going to grab some pollen and do some chucks on all this GPS gear,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 3, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s because I am surprisingly happy with it, so I keep splattering photos on here! I just keep the buckets full, they grow themselves for the most part, as you know.
> 
> I have a number of “orange” flavored strains in the fridge now, but I am happy with this one already, first try. Huckleberry Destar coming up, going to grab some pollen and do some chucks on all this GPS gear,


You might like chinook haze. 
I had a hard time getting it dialed in with nutes, but all three of my females were super vigorous and the bud is potent to the max.


----------



## Florigrown (Aug 3, 2018)

Weekly pig update


----------



## Cptn (Aug 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Actually they only need a warrant if the electric company demands it. Some electric companies actually contact law enforcement when they have reason to suspect improper or illegal electrical consumption aka marijuana growing.


Power company gives it up gladly with a simple phone call. Not just your usage but all your neighbors so they can get a benchmark to compare to.

Trading Places? Classic  (totally missed the reference)
Todd: Looking good, Louis!
Louis Winthorpe III: Feeling good, Todd.​


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Eagle scout day 60 since flower 72 since flip my 2nd crop what u think pull tomorow?


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 3, 2018)

*Top*


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 3, 2018)

I was totally ready for chop and then these white pistols showed up couple days back.


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 3, 2018)

Same pack of beans something different but I'm thinking this is ready ? Anyone take this 12 weeks?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 3, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Same pack of beans something different but I'm thinking this is ready ? Anyone take this 12 weeks?


You should probably post the same question a few more times. Seems past ready to me, timber, good sir, timber!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 3, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I was totally ready for chop and then these white pistols showed up couple days back.


Some Chems will throw new pistils really late in flower. I’d go by trichs. It’s a weird trait, I doubt pollinating those pistils would even result in many viable seeds because it’s so late in flower.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> The utility company giving out your info to the police without a warrant is the equivalent of them giving out your info to your neighbor. Maybe they have done it and gotten away with it, but it is in fact illegal.


Had a warehouse grow somewhat near me get busted because of this. They tried to go rural thinking it was safer and kept over loading the power lines and the electric company got tired of having to fix the transformer so they ratted him out to the cops. Made the news paper.


----------



## THT (Aug 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I almost bought a pack of OBS because of your posts.





Michael Huntherz said:


> It’s because I am surprisingly happy with it, so I keep splattering photos on here! I just keep the buckets full, they grow themselves for the most part, as you know.
> 
> I have a number of “orange” flavored strains in the fridge now, but I am happy with this one already, first try. Huckleberry Destar coming up, going to grab some pollen and do some chucks on all this GPS gear,


I will concur that so far OBS has been really impressive. Here is my obs#2 as well


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2018)

Just cut the buds off and lazy trimmed a couple Pioneer Kush and they are extremely sticky. Not as much smell after a couple days in grocery bags. Both nice in size with one a little bigger. Very nice tight buds with pistils that are bright red/rust. Test vape proceeding normally. These were easy and very fun to grow. 

Three Dynamite Diesel are growing/stretching early. One hybreed lookin and the other two more Sativa. Lemon smells even in veg so far.. these will all be somewhat rangey Also have 4 Copper Chem a couple inches out of dirt!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Aug 4, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Same pack of beans something different but I'm thinking this is ready ? Anyone take this 12 weeks?


Yea that looks ready.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My pleasure to see some babies get the Lubda treatment. I'll send you a PM, amigo.
> 
> A note: I'm sure many of you saw me tag @greenpointseeds and @Gu~, semi-seriously offering a bunch of beans for a freebie giveaway. Only right, I figure, since dad is their flagship. I assume the deafening silence = a keen non-interest, so.....
> 
> ...yeah, I got some spares. If some of you 'groovy' cats and kitties have interest and can pop a few, send a mail so as not to spam a thread that's not mine. But a couple of us are having fun at the "Chucker's Paradise" thread. Drop on by !


It’s nice to spread the love, I’ve given away a few things, I think it was @slow drawl
won my Pax3 last fall. I’ll do another contest after hunting season too .
But the best Hickok Haze male, hit a lot of shit . Feel free to hit me up. 

That’s just the tip,


----------



## typoerror (Aug 4, 2018)

Orange blossom special is the truth! Smells exactly as it tastes, tastes exactly like the ice cream!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special is the truth! Smells exactly as it tastes, tastes exactly like the ice cream!
> View attachment 4175956


No chem smell/taste in it?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I think its on the stardawg side. Im still figuring out how Tres Dawg is indica dom, Chem 4 is indica dom, and Stardawg is 90% sat. But from growin out a few strains, it comes on the daddy side, imho. ChemD was a strong sturdy bush, not lanky a bit, got bx3 f2's and I guess I'll try a few of them next round and see what happens. As previously mentioned I flowered almost half the time under the MH to try and keep the Bounty Hunters shorter, it did work some, mine are bout 4 foot and bulking nicely and I didn't top. I'll never do that again, lol. JMHO. Also, I have had some fire alien kush and I have had some mouseweed alien kush, so I never been completely sold on it, but again, one of my faves is firealienurkel, so go figure


I'm flowering these under a MH to keep stretch down, had to putup a scrog cause they were too tall, having to bend them under it every day, this plant is taller than one of my tangie's which is nearly a pure sativa in structure and genetics.


macsnax said:


> Gotta remember too, that your environment has play on what phenos are displayed.


My grape ape grows short and stout under the same conditions, and my lighting is very intense with a lot of blue (using a 600w hortilux MH on over drive in a reflective grow tent 4x4x7 ) , this is genetic. This plant is a long dangly sativa looking plant.I have grown many indicas and sativas in this grow area, this is a very tested and functional area. 


slow drawl said:


> My first time growing out Stardawg anything. The 3 I have going in my GH the Deputy, Sky Dweller and Night RIder are all kinda gangly and wirey, with very little natural symmetry. The Deputy has been more manageable and appears to lean to the BB side. They all need a lot of support, I'm expecting some fire though. The Deputy I grew out in my tent is great sativa smoke really love it.


This is exactly what i am experiencing, little natural symmetry, plant very long and dangly, very hard to manage.


jayblaze710 said:


> Far be it from me to defend GPS, but you’re comparing hybrids to hybrids here. Despite being typically indica dom, OG and Chem plants can be pretty lanky or throw some lanky offspring. The Stardawg also seems to dominate in the crosses.
> 
> Gu crosses his Stardawg to whatever popular clones he can get his hands on. None of the stuff is particularly rare in the CO scene, so I’d be surprised if anything was being misrepresented.


I live in colorado and i have grown a lot of these clone only plants so i know what to expect, when you take a chemdawg cross and cross it to two indicas you should come out with an indica plant since all 3 are indicas.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 4, 2018)

I received my "processed" orders today. Made the delivery guy put the package down and back away slowly and not make any sudden movements. I cautiously waited for any signs of "suspicious" activities before I removed the package from the "drop area". It's been almost 20 mins now.
Wish me luck!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 4, 2018)

Bounty Hunters, 3 weeks out, back left, front right and left. If you can tell, apologies for the old man and old cam, etc. the untopped flowered from seed Eagle Scout is that one on right that Ive tried to bend around/away from bulb, lol. As I been jokin, I'll never not top a GP strain again, although the Bounty Hunters are doin ok, think that MH flowering also helped. Didn't top them either.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s nice to spread the love, I’ve given away a few things, I think it was @slow drawl
> won my Pax3 last fall. I’ll do another contest after hunting season too .
> But the best Hickok Haze male, hit a lot of shit . Feel free to hit me up. View attachment 4175811
> 
> That’s just the tip,


Yes sir...I was the lucky dog, very generous gift. It ended up not being used much (I'm to old school) so I passed it on to someone who could and would use it.
I love Sat doms, You do have my address....?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Aug 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok so i am seriously doubting the genetic make up of this skywarden, i am growing this one skywarden next to two crockett family farms tangie, the only difference i can see in the 3 is the skywarden is more sensitive to heat, structurally it is nearly identical, leaf shape, size and structure nearly the same, does not make sense to me that this indica dom strain looks almost the same as two sativa dom strains......no way this is a stout indica i think a lot of people don't even know the makeup of the genetics they are running they just know the name and what they are told it is.
> 
> tldr; This skywarden is long and dangley just like my sativas i don't think it's an indica plant.


Indica and sativa should really only be used to describe an original landrace. Hybrids (and these days, nearly everything is a poly-hybrid) can contain genes from multiple unique indica and sativa landrace varieties. Remember that due to genetic expression, it is possible for an indica-dominant hybrid's offspring to exhibit sativa-dominant traits.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yes sir...I was the lucky dog, very generous gift. It ended up not being used much (I'm to old school) so I passed it on to someone who could and would use it.
> I love Sat doms, You do have my address....?


I’m the same way, too old school. I tried to like it, but just wasn’t for me, I’m glad its found a home. I’ll check to see if I still have our old DMs .


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 4, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m the same way, too old school. I tried to like it, but just wasn’t for me, I’m glad its found a home. I’ll check to see if I still have our old DMs .


You should try the vapcap. It's a strong, thick vapor. Hits like a pipe or joint.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 4, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> You should try the vapcap. It's a strong, thick vapor. Hits like a pipe or joint.


I’ll check them out
Thanks


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm flowering these under a MH to keep stretch down, had to putup a scrog cause they were too tall, having to bend them under it every day, this plant is taller than one of my tangie's which is nearly a pure sativa in structure and genetics.
> 
> My grape ape grows short and stout under the same conditions, and my lighting is very intense with a lot of blue (using a 600w hortilux MH on over drive in a reflective grow tent 4x4x7 ) , this is genetic. This plant is a long dangly sativa looking plant.I have grown many indicas and sativas in this grow area, this is a very tested and functional area.
> 
> ...


Tangie is not nearly pure sativa in structure or in genetics. Not even close. Skunk is a hybrid and so is Cali O. Like nearly all sativa dom today, Tangie’s genetics comes from strains that have been selecting for smaller structure and shorter flowering time over generations. A true sativa has needle thin leaves and will flower for 15+ weeks. Very, very few growers today have ever seen or smoked a pure sativa, let alone grown one.

You also may have grown a bunch of clones, but I’d be incredibly surprised if you’ve even grown a pure indica. Short of some Kush cuts, what’s a pure indica today? Most would say OG Kush is indica dom, but it’s lanky AF and stretches more than most sativa dom strains today. Honestly, it shouldn’t be surprising to see what you’re getting with any strain heavy in OG genetics. That’s what they do.

Finally, genetics are complex, nearly everything worked with today has been hybridized to hell and back. You’re comparing hybrids to hybrids and you’re seeing hybrid structure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 4, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> You should try the vapcap. It's a strong, thick vapor. Hits like a pipe or joint.


I just checked their site - which model do you have?


----------



## shorelineOG (Aug 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I just checked their site - which model do you have?


----------



## THT (Aug 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special is the truth! Smells exactly as it tastes, tastes exactly like the ice cream!
> View attachment 4175956


My pheno also smells a bit like orange creamsicle, I hope it continues to go that direction. great pic!


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 4, 2018)

I was wanting to order either Texas butter or bodega bubblegum since it says they flower in 50 to 60 days. But i like how jelly pie sounds too. I want a strain that smells great and wont make me too sleepy.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> I was wanting to order either Texas butter or bodega bubblegum since it says they flower in 50 to 60 days. But i like how jelly pie sounds too. I want a strain that smells great and wont make me too sleepy.


Have you thought about Sundance Kid? I have two growing outdoors right now, and they've been the quickest to transition to flowering. I can't tell you what to expect, but if you look for posts by @LubdaNugs and @Stoned Drifter they've both posted some good info.


----------



## chickenpoffpie (Aug 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Have you thought about Sundance Kid? I have two growing outdoors right now, and they've been the quickest to transition to flowering. I can't tell you what to expect, but if you look for posts by @LubdaNugs and @Stoned Drifter they've both posted some good info.


Yeah I'm just wanting to order one pack and i just can't decide on one. This will be my first grow.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

chickenpoffpie said:


> Yeah I'm just wanting to order one pack and i just can't decide on one. This will be my first grow.


I hear ya. I'm growing out a few GP crosses this summer, Sundance and Bodega among them. I would say that both have been fairly easy to grow so far.

Whatever you choose, good luck.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tangie is not nearly pure sativa in structure or in genetics. Not even close. Skunk is a hybrid and so is Cali O. Like nearly all sativa dom today, Tangie’s genetics comes from strains that have been selecting for smaller structure and shorter flowering time over generations. A true sativa has needle thin leaves and will flower for 15+ weeks. Very, very few growers today have ever seen or smoked a pure sativa, let alone grown one.
> 
> You also may have grown a bunch of clones, but I’d be incredibly surprised if you’ve even grown a pure indica. Short of some Kush cuts, what’s a pure indica today? Most would say OG Kush is indica dom, but it’s lanky AF and stretches more than most sativa dom strains today. Honestly, it shouldn’t be surprising to see what you’re getting with any strain heavy in OG genetics. That’s what they do.
> 
> Finally, genetics are complex, nearly everything worked with today has been hybridized to hell and back. You’re comparing hybrids to hybrids and you’re seeing hybrid structure.


I have experience growing land race sativas and indicas, i have grown several haze strains that took 14-16 weeks and my grape ape is nearly pure indica 
*Clone Only x Crocket's Selection*
30% Indica : 70% Sativa
Flowering Time: 9-10 Weeks
Yield: 450-550 g/m2
Height: Tall

That's tangie, it's a 70% sativa plant that's tall, should not be even remotely similar to an indica dom strain.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ive grown hazes that took 16+ weeks and my grape ape is 90% indica or more. Been growing legally over 6 years and that's just how long in the legal game.
> 
> *Clone Only x Crocket's Selection*
> 30% Indica : 70% Sativa
> ...


i have grown full blown 16 week sativas that have had massive wide blades that you could hide a whole hand behind one single blade of a fan leaf. just because its sativa doesnt necessarily mean it has to have that classic ultra thin leaf look. go look at a map and you will see that the equatorial zone that sativas come from and you will see there is jungle regions and there is more arid plain regions. plants originating from each region will express differently.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> i have grown full blown 16 week sativas that have had massive wide blades that you could hide a whole hand behind one single blade of a fan leaf. just because its sativa doesnt necessarily mean it has to have that classic ultra thin leaf look. go look at a map and you will see that the equatorial zone that sativas come from and you will see there is jungle regions and there is more arid plain regions. plants originating from each region will express differently.


I know that i have grown durban poison before....these skywards are ugly dangly plants every single stem needs support.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

Snapped a couple pics of my Sundance Kid ladies. I'm really liking the structure on these plants, and they've been the quickest to transition to flower.

 

Pretty good sized leaf on this one.


----------



## klx (Aug 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I know that i have grown durban poison before....these skywards are ugly dangly plants every single stem needs support.


There is every chance that they will be shit - they are untested poly hybrid crosses. You pays your money, you takes your chances.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> i have grown full blown 16 week sativas that have had massive wide blades that you could hide a whole hand behind one single blade of a fan leaf. just because its sativa doesnt necessarily mean it has to have that classic ultra thin leaf look. go look at a map and you will see that the equatorial zone that sativas come from and you will see there is jungle regions and there is more arid plain regions. plants originating from each region will express differently.


For sure sativas can have big ole fat leaves.
Back in the mid 70s into early 80s I was picking up lbs of Thai weed from an old hippie buddy. Some of the best sativa smoke around back then, he called it jungle weed. He would haul in a couple (trash compacter) bales of this stuff every week. He'd let me clean it up and make my own lbs. Anyway I can tell you that these plants were enormous, huge fukn stems/trunks, leaves massive buds smashed flat that were 8'' across and 2 and 3 feet long. You'd sometimes get some fans in the mix that were just unbelievable.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I received my "processed" orders today. Made the delivery guy put the package down and back away slowly and not make any sudden movements. I cautiously waited for any signs of "suspicious" activities before I removed the package from the "drop area". It's been almost 20 mins now.
> Wish me luck!


Might want to pass a metal detector over it. Carefully run a knife under the seams looking for trip wires.
RF detector to see if it's transmitting anything.
Wear a disguise (fake mustache at least) and gloves before opening
Report back with results.
God speed man, vaya con dios


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 4, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Might want to pass a metal detector over it. Carefully run a knife under the seams looking for trip wires.
> RF detector to see if it's transmitting anything.
> Wear a disguise (fake mustache at least) and gloves before opening
> Report back with results.
> God speed man, vaya con dios


lol


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 4, 2018)

cookies and chem around day 35


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Have you got a shot of the plant farther back to see the leaf structure and branching?


  the side view pic is a very early pic right after defoliating about day 20 the top one is from tonight's


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 4, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> View attachment 4176229 View attachment 4176231 the side view pic is a very early pic right after defoliating about day 20 the top one is from tonight's


That's it. Thanks for posting this. I didn't top mine, I wanted to see what it looked like. It is a xmas tree shape. Sorry no pics. 
I can't explain what mine smells like for all the chem wreaking off of it. Like sweet and floral of some kind.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's it. Thanks for posting this.
> I can't explain what mine smells like for all the chem wreaking off of it. Like sweet and floral of some kind.


The stem run is sweet kinda cookie smell with a chemmy finish hard to tell with all the diffrent strains in there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I know that i have grown durban poison before....these skywards are ugly dangly plants every single stem needs support.


These are polyhybids but its sounds like you have a Star Dawg dominant plant. (Surprise, surprise)
I've grown several cuts/packs of Star Dawg. They ALL needed support. The Guava, Corey and Sour Star Dawg/Sour Corey and IX...every single one required tons of support.

Star Dawg has been around for good long while now. With your extensive growing experience I'm surprised you aren't at least aware of its common traits.

Gu has some overly loquacious seed descriptions and has had more than his fair share of drama, I'll give ya that... but I cant say that I've ever read of anyone accussing him of offering up fake genetics. That's pretty shitty and based on what? one pack..or one seed? And tester packs at that! C'mon now.

How many seeds/packs did you pop?
How many in bloom?
Pics?

And FYI...They're Chemdog cuts...not dawg, lol.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 4, 2018)

A “like” for using the word loquacious in a weed forum.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 4, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> A “like” for using the word loquacious in a weed forum.


I googled dictionary on that one


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 4, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> A “like” for using the word loquacious in a weed forum.





ruby fruit said:


> I googled dictionary on that one


I dig all of her posts.
Tang is an educated chick for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2018)

LOL. Not really but thank you.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 4, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Orange blossom special is the truth! Smells exactly as it tastes, tastes exactly like the ice cream!
> View attachment 4175956


That's exactly what my pheno smelled and taste like. I have half a jar left. And it makes me sad.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 4, 2018)

And thanks for laughs. They are needed more than I can express in words right now.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 4, 2018)

They say “talk to your plants”, although never EVER be ”loqatious” whilst hanging out with cannabis.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 4, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> They say “talk to your plants”, although never EVER be ”loqatious” whilst hanging out with cannabis.


It's ok with a loquat though.


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 4, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Same pack of beans something different but I'm thinking this is ready ? Anyone take this 12 weeks?



Redid the math only at 8.5 weeks I'm going to let the 1st go another week because of the pistols


----------



## typoerror (Aug 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No chem smell/taste in it?


None at all in this pheno.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 5, 2018)

california cannon, its hard to get a nice pic because she is so leafy and so damn reflective lol

 

terps are insane though. nail polish remover and pine and now that shes starting to ripen up she is developing a heavier burnt plastic smell and sometimes i think i even get something sweet like marshmallows. but honestly i feel like i smell something different everytime i smell it.

did get some bananas on this one though, formed up on a budlet that was on a leaf stem and i think it may have pollinated her. time will tell


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 5, 2018)

2easy said:


> View attachment 4176327
> 
> california cannon, its hard to get a nice pic because she is so leafy and so damn reflective lol
> 
> ...


What other plant species on this planet produces so many different smells as the "cannabis" plant?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What other plant species on this planet produces so many different smells as the "cannabis" plant?


if plants were human ....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 5, 2018)

blizzard bush starting to earn her name at day 36.  Based on two females, at 36 days: dc and bb, I will start popping a lot more of my gp collection, soon.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2018)

I have 3 Dynamite Diesel 2 weeks in that are stretchy and one is not real strong in the branches but are in training. Most all I have grown from gps have not stretched much at all and have ended up with strong branches and mostly dense nugs.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Aug 5, 2018)

Had obs from the auction but again wasn’t able to pay for it ...don’t want to deal with calling the credit card company to allow the transaction do I guess I’ll just grow out the rest of the gear I have from him 


Here’s dynamite diesel planted outside early June grown In organic soil with just water it’s about to start flowering


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have 3 Dynamite Diesel 2 weeks in that are stretchy and one is not real strong in the branches but are in training. Most all I have grown from gps have not stretched much at all and have ended up with strong branches and mostly dense nugs.


That's totally a good thing imho, saves some veg time over something that's cookie/bubba/grape ape based. 

ECSD is a stretchy very sativa dom plant, take it to at least 77 days - I like it around 80-82, and internodal spacing is pretty large. The stems are able to support the weight until at least around week 9 on their own, have a happy larger plant and it probably needs no support. No worries though, the colas stack very well and the larf isn't really larf, rock hard nugs from top to bottom. 

I have no doubt you're in for a treat, might just take a bit more care (tomato cage or a few bamboo stakes) and time to get there.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 5, 2018)

2easy said:


> View attachment 4176327
> 
> california cannon, its hard to get a nice pic because she is so leafy and so damn reflective lol
> 
> ...


Very nice combo if OG and stardawg traits there Easy!
I can taste that creamy pine hash just looking at it.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 5, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Had obs from the auction but again wasn’t able to pay for it ...don’t want to deal with calling the credit card company to allow the transaction do I guess I’ll just grow out the rest of the gear I have from him
> 
> 
> Here’s dynamite diesel planted outside early June grown In organic soil with just water it’s about to start floweringView attachment 4176364View attachment 4176365


he isnt the only one. even big guys like seedsherenow, no cc right now... 
they doing 15% off because of it.
money order and envelope, few bucks...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> he isnt the only one. even big guys like seedsherenow, no cc right now...
> they doing 15% off because of it.
> money order and envelope, few bucks...


Do you know if money order is an option from overseas buyers ?
I dont like the idea of saying tho the post office chick it's for Greenpoint seeds lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do you know if money order is an option from overseas buyers ?
> I dont like the idea of saying tho the post office chick it's for Greenpoint seeds lol


If you can get a blank one in USA funds 
For me in Canada, it was more of a pain then just getting cash.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do you know if money order is an option from overseas buyers ?
> I dont like the idea of saying tho the post office chick it's for Greenpoint seeds lol


If you guys have western union down there, it would for sure be cashable in the US. If it's from your post office I'd assume it would be good to go if there's an international option, its how I get seeds from Canada into the US. I never make my money orders out to anyone, send em blank with tracking. If the seedbank says they didn't get it something fucky is going on and someone has sticky fingers.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 5, 2018)

CBD oil is on sale right now. I just ordered some to try on my bulldog that is too rambunctious for her own good.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> CBD oil is on sale right now. I just ordered some to try on my bulldog that is too rambunctious for her own good.


I put it in a gel cap for mine . 
I don’t think the cbd will give your dog the attitude of a stoner n make her chill .


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> CBD oil is on sale right now. I just ordered some to try on my bulldog that is too rambunctious for her own good.


should try exercising her daily, that will actually work


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 5, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> CBD oil is on sale right now. I just ordered some to try on my bulldog that is too rambunctious for her own good.


Kind of odd, it wasn't that long ago that there was a small hubbub because GPS wouldn't honor a site wide sale for the cbd oil, @Gu made a point of saying it was already as low as it could go and that he couldn't honor the sale on it with out losing money and now its on sale. Something must have changed, which is a good thing I suppose. Maybe this means it will qualify for future sales now.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 5, 2018)

Day 45


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> These are polyhybids but its sounds like you have a Star Dawg dominant plant. (Surprise, surprise)
> I've grown several cuts/packs of Star Dawg. They ALL needed support. The Guava, Corey and Sour Star Dawg/Sour Corey and IX...every single one required tons of support.
> 
> Star Dawg has been around for good long while now. With your extensive growing experience I'm surprised you aren't at least aware of its common traits.
> ...


https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/chemdawg


*What is Chemdawg?*


Chemdawg has developed quite the name for itself over the years. Between its mysterious origin, ambiguous genetics, and the plethora of successful crosses the strain has produced, Chemdawg has practically secured itself a permanent place in the cannabis hall of fame. The original source of powerhouse strains like Sour Diesel and OG Kush, Chemdawg is known for its distinct, diesel-like aroma. Pungent and sharp, you’ll be able to smell this hybrid from a mile away.

Cannabis newbies be warned: Chemdawg tends to be very potent. Depending on grow conditions, this strain tends to have THC levels of 15-20%. Consumers can expect to have a very cerebral experience, coupled with a strong heavy-bodied feeling.




It's chemdawg bro....name of the guy i have grown chemdawg d and chemdawg4 i have also grown some topdawg strains none of which have ever been this ugly, dangly and asymmetrical. 



I never said he used fake cuts i said he doesn't know the genetic makeup of his clones, there's a huge difference. I have grown chemdawg numerous times, i know what to expect this plants stem is so thin and it's very wonky looking some of the branches are super long on the bottom and middle and the main stem is as thick as a pencil so it's very weak and not able to support anything.


basically don't nobody got time for that, this plant is taking me an additional 15-20 mins per day to take care of. This better be fire for how much maintenance it requires.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do you know if money order is an option from overseas buyers ?
> I dont like the idea of saying tho the post office chick it's for Greenpoint seeds lol


idk, but it would say gps, not the full name


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's chemdawg bro....name of the guy


The dude goes by chemdog. It doesn't really matter though, its all semantics.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The dude goes by chemdog. It doesn't really matter though, its all semantics.


*What is Chemdawg?*


Chemdawg has developed quite the name for itself over the years. Between its mysterious origin, ambiguous genetics, and the plethora of successful crosses the strain has produced, Chemdawg has practically secured itself a permanent place in the cannabis hall of fame. The original source of powerhouse strains like Sour Diesel and OG Kush, Chemdawg is known for its distinct, diesel-like aroma. Pungent and sharp, you’ll be able to smell this hybrid from a mile away.

Cannabis newbies be warned: Chemdawg tends to be very potent. Depending on grow conditions, this strain tends to have THC levels of 15-20%. Consumers can expect to have a very cerebral experience, coupled with a strong heavy-bodied feeling.


it's chemdawg.....



https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/chemdawg

search just for chem on leafly https://www.leafly.com/search?q=chem&lat=38.8521&lon=-104.7777 , all results = chemdawg, been smoking it for years..... grew it numerous times from clone.....too many newbies on this forum anymore this is why i stopped coming here


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

It is known as chemdawg in the community, not disputing that. The dude made his forum usernames chemdog for a reason. He went by chemdog, still goes by chemdog.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BldSnBmDde7/?taken-by=greenpointseedsbank

Cool story, huh, bro? "too many newbies" LOL


----------



## hillbill (Aug 5, 2018)

Test smoke, yes smoke. Just picked up a buddette and squeeze was like a pine tree and first hit like Irish Spring soap. Very clear and fre#h.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It is known as chemdawg in the community, not disputing that. The dude made his forum usernames chemdog for a reason. He went by chemdog, still goes by chemdog.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BldSnBmDde7/?taken-by=greenpointseedsbank
> 
> Cool story, huh, bro? "too many newbies" LOL


the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....

I bet you don't even grow.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

this is the problem with giving feedback, when you say one thing about a breeder a bunch of dick riding internet trolls come out with all their misinformation and general bs. should have just kept it to myself and not bought anymore of this garbage.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....
> 
> I bet you don't even grow.


I get that you think that the proper nomenclature is chemdawg. Originally it wasn't known as that, that is a post-rez creation. He actually tried trademarking/patenting it back in the day. But, I'm sure you know all that being the sharp tool that you are.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=118247 that is the famed dude who was the person that gave rez his cuts of chem

You might notice his posts are all deleted but I'm sure you know why. Actually, I'm sure you have no clue. Long story short he was very connected to chemdog and ratted him out in 2011/2012ish. rez was a "breeder", had a 1br apartment grow up with well under 100 plants when he was busted, that ratted out several pioneers of the community when he got caught shipping seeds to the uk. Both of them served some time as a result of that, along with the owner of seedbay/seedboutique and icmag and another breeder. rez just couldn't take his lumps, had to try to sell everyone possible upriver.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=174729 that's an account I made after hanging out on tokecity for several years post overgrow. Been growing for a grip, bro. I know more about the history of what you're calling people retards over, bro.

I dunno who the fuck you think you are but you should probably re-evaluate how you approach people on the internet. No one likes an asshole know it all who, in fact, does not know it all.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I get that you think that the proper nomenclature is chemdawg. Originally it wasn't known as that, that is a post-rez creation. He actually tried trademarking/patenting it back in the day. But, I'm sure you know all that being the sharp tool that you are.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=118247 that is the famed dude who was the person that gave rez his cuts of chem
> 
> ...


what the fuck does it matter sorry for the typo if you consider it that now go back to your cave


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> what the fuck does it matter sorry for the typo if you consider it that now go back to your cave


You're the one going on an angry posting spree calling out people/ insinuating that other people are retards for disagreeing with your opinion on the matter without a place to retreat from your faux pas. Obviously it mattered to you. 

I was merely trying to let you know that there is an alternate reality where the rest of us are existing that you're not right about everything.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 5, 2018)

It's dog not dawg. Chemdog came from bag seed of 'dog bud'

Dawg didn't come into play until top dawg started making crosses and used dawg as an homage to nyc slang. 

Leafly is full of shit.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 5, 2018)

in my mind it'll always have the "w" in it as I thought the other spelling was when he was trying to trademark the name, etc. Just stuck in my head thataway. I also heard that is what got him on the radar, etc. the downhill radar that it. If I rekollect, lol, the ole memory ain't what it used to be


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

It's been posted before, but worth a repeat:
https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/


----------



## Werp (Aug 5, 2018)

>>He actually tried trademarking/patenting it back in the day<<

I thought that is how he got busted, they got his name once he tried to trademark it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> CBD oil is on sale right now. I just ordered some to try on my bulldog that is too rambunctious for her own good.


Interesting that you mention that. 
I've got several animals with "issues" that and could benefit from CBD therapy. (anti-inflammatory) 

If Gu will take cash, I'm a buyer @ $29. 

(Pay-o-fuck can bite me. )


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....
> 
> I bet you don't even grow.


OMFG THE LEDGE IS BACK!!!


----------



## typoerror (Aug 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting that you mention that.
> I've got several animals with "issues" that and could benefit from CBD therapy. (anti-inflammatory)
> 
> If Gu will take cash, I'm a buyer @ $29.
> ...


Pay o fuck isn't the processor for the cbd. Use a card with confidence. I do.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 5, 2018)

Werp said:


> This yoda dude reminds me of someone with small man syndrome


People reading along have already formed their opinion.

How 'bout dropping the commentary before there's 2 pages of B/S postings? Thanks.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Werp said:


> >>He actually tried trademarking/patenting it back in the day<<
> 
> I thought that is how he got busted, they got his name once he tried to trademark it.


I'm not 100% sure on that. More specific information was posted/deleted/made up/not made up/chemdog & dutchgrown posting under aliases in the midst of all that craziness. I think the place with the most unedited information on the subject is actually thcfarmer. 

From my recollection a large package of seeds bound for gypsy was stopped at an airport on the east coast before crossing the pond. Could the trademark/patenting thing have made that easier? Sure could've.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....
> 
> I bet you don't even grow.


You’re really linking Leafly? Nothing says you don’t know shit quicker than following anything posted on leafly. 

Really think it’s Chemdawg? Maybe you should ask Chemdog. He’s on IG. Or Pbud or Skunk VA or JJ or any other members of the Chem family who are responsible for the cuts sticking around. 

JJ from Top Dawg started using the Dawg spelling in his crosses to differentiate them from everything else. The original cuts have always been called and spelled Chemdog. Any time I see it being called Chemdawg, I immediately assume it’s fake. And unfortunately, fake Chem cuts are far more common than real ones. 

I’m also not defending GPS. People around here know, I straight up don’t like GPS. The majority of plants are Stardawg dominant, and he doesn’t test his crosses before they’re sold. He’s also continued to use payofix despite knowing that customer’s are having their info stolen for months. That’s not cool. I don’t think GPS deserves his cult following on here, nor does he deserve to be defended. 

I’m saying that anyone growing OG and Chem crosses and complaining about the stretch and thin stems, or implying that the genetics are unreliable, doesn’t know what the fuck they’re talking about. OGs and Chems are known for producing lanky plants. That’s literally what they do. Sky Warden is 75% OG and Chem. 

Finally, if ending up with a lanky plant is so concerning to you, I’d get strains that have actually been tested next time.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 5, 2018)

Him and dutchgrown hookup was kinda the icing on a helluva juicy story of lifemelodrama at that other spot, you must admit, lolz


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 5, 2018)

Jus for shits n giggles. I mean the man himself spells it without a W. Jus sayin....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’re really linking Leafly? Nothing says you don’t know shit quicker than following anything posted on leafly.
> 
> Really think it’s Chemdawg? Maybe you should ask Chemdog. He’s on IG. Or Pbud or Skunk VA or JJ or any other members of the Chem family who are responsible for the cuts sticking around.
> 
> ...


So basically you get what you pay for??? 

If you don't mind pheno hunting, GPS is the way to go. (My keeper chinook haze is a beast! ) 

But if you want a crop of consistent plants from seed, greenpoint is NOT the best option.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’re really linking Leafly? Nothing says you don’t know shit quicker than following anything posted on leafly.
> 
> Really think it’s Chemdawg? Maybe you should ask Chemdog. He’s on IG. Or Pbud or Skunk VA or JJ or any other members of the Chem family who are responsible for the cuts sticking around.
> 
> ...


bro my main crop is white fire og from 2015(yes before most of you started growing) i know what og's and chem crops look like, this is the shittiest plant i have seen in over 5 years. Who cares about the spelling of chemdawg or chemdog it does not matter. What matters i gave feed back and you bitches got a stick up your ass and corrected my spelling. I would not purchase more of this garbage and i would suggest others stay away unless you want some ugly lanky plants.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....
> 
> I bet you don't even grow.


It's definitely chemdog he wasn't much of a thug/ghetto person...I guess would be a nice way to say it. I know I was actually around...You can go ahead and google his name on ic or THC farmer if the thief owner didn't delete all his posts from 10+ years ago.

PS

Leafly is like linking high times, lol. It's been bad since inception.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's definitely chemdog he wasn't much of a thug/ghetto person...I guess would be a nice way to say it. I know I was actually around...You can go ahead and google his name on THC farmer if the thief owner didn't delete all his posts from 10+ years ago.


the strain is called chemdawg, the person that made it goes by chemdog. just google it. and what does it fucking matter jesus fucking christ yo uguys are fucking ridiculous.


Chemdawg (or *Chem Dog*) is the rumored combination of OG Kush and Sour Diesel, which instantly makes it a crowd favorite among cannabis connoisseurs. This full-bodied hybrid is one of my personal favorites. “There is a distinct gassy stench associated with Chemdawg that is very similar to Sour Diesel.”


https://www.google.com/search?q=chemdog&oq=chemdog&aqs=chrome..69i57j0l5.1175j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Any more people need to correct me ? here's a dispensary selling chemdawg
https://weedmaps.com/dispensaries/briargate-wellness-center-llc/menu/chem-dawg-4

there's many others as well, it's always labeled chemdawg around here.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

It doesn't matter but the ebonics make it pretty fuckin dumb /shrug. Especially when someone is trying to seem an authority on the issue. The dawg part only came after some of the ghetto people in NY got involved. I stuck with the Mass crowd. Yeah it's rumored alright. Nspecta is the first to actually give the rumor some sort of credence recently by going through hundreds of 91 CD S1's found some lemon lime plants that look like an og. I would have to smell them in person but looks are definitely there. I still doubt it though it's all pure speculation.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's definitely chemdog he wasn't much of a thug/ghetto person...I guess would be a nice way to say it. I know I was actually around...You can go ahead and google his name on THC farmer if the thief owner didn't delete all his posts from 10+ years ago.
> 
> PS
> 
> Leafly is like linking high times, lol. It's been bad since inception.


Are you suggesting the high times article I linked was incorrect? 

If so, please provide corrections. 

I'm not saying High Times is the authority on anything, but realistically, you're just some random "dude" on the internet.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you suggesting the high times article I linked was incorrect?
> 
> If so, please provide corrections.
> 
> I'm not saying High Times is the authority on anything, but realistically, you're just some random "dude" on the internet.


No I did not even see you linked it but the statement is still a very true generalization lol.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you suggesting the high times article I linked was incorrect?
> 
> If so, please provide corrections.
> 
> I'm not saying High Times is the authority on anything, but realistically, you're just some random "dude" on the internet.


It's a conglomeration of IC Mag posts from chem and a few other players, so it is correct.

I'd take anything that 40Amps posts as an authority over most on any board fwiw.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No I did not even see you linked it but the statement is still a very true generalization lol.


Once in a while they get it right. 

Even broken clocks are right twice a day...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It's a conglomeration of IC Mag posts from chem and a few other players, so it is correct.
> 
> I'd take anything that 40Amps posts as an authority over most on any board fwiw.


Yeah, 40 is brutally honest but seems to know his shit.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> the strain is called fucking chemdawg you retard what are you trying to say....
> 
> I bet you don't even grow.



it was originally called dog bud and chem bud. the man, mass G or chemdog combined the two and called them chemdog

NOT CHEMDAWG as it has morphed into today.

you are the one that needs educating sir...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

keem doog
-- edit -- 
A buddy recently asked why people like diesel, pine sol, gasoline, cat piss, etc. 

My answer: I don't know -- but I do like a chem twist. 

It's better as a side dish than a main course...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

I draw the line with chemical stuff at the chem 4 smell...I do not like metallic shit at all and it really bleeds through the crosses. Also nail polish and cologne chemical smells are not my thing. All the rest I seem to really like. Chem D and Chem 3 are the kings imo.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I draw the line with chemical stuff at the chem 4 smell...I do not like metallic shit at all and it really bleeds through the crosses. Also nail polish and cologne chemical smells are not my thing. All the rest I seem to really like. Chem D and Chem 3 are the kings imo.


Where have you tried Chem 3? AFAIK it’s one of the rarer Chem cuts and very few have it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where have you tried Chem 3? AFAIK it’s one of the rarer Chem cuts and very few have it.


Only crosses bodhi did. It crosses out way better than 4 imo, but I like what D does to everything and the cut it self. Having a lot of chem experience it was easy for me to tell even in a cross what to look for and what I liked about it. Chem 3 brings 28% thc numbers and lower yield but great strong chem smell Less of the things I do not like about chemdog in general which is also why I like the D cut the best (way less garlic, metallic, nailpolish (chem4)). Chem 4 was kept around for yield and breeding utility imo and that is about it...Strong personal preferences here obviously.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 5, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Only crosses bodhi did. It crosses out way better than 4 imo, but I like what D does to everything and the cut it self. Having a lot of chem experience it was easy for me to tell even in a cross what to look for and what I liked about it. Chem 3 brings 28% thc numbers and lower yield but great strong chem smell Less of the things I do not like about chemdog in general which is also why I like the D cut the best *(way less garlic, metallic, nailpolish (chem4))*. Chem 4 was kept around for yield and breeding utility imo and that is about it...Strong personal preferences here obviously.



Nested parenthesis??? 

Geek!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 5, 2018)

3 pebble pusher and 2 sundae driver females out of 18 so far.4 still not sure.pretty sure at least 2 are male.
Need to change greenpoint to ballpoint seeds.
Always with the fukin males on these.every time I run them I get 70 percent males at least.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Pay o fuck isn't the processor for the cbd. Use a card with confidence. I do.


Then the question needs to be asked why isn't the different processor for cards used for seeds to stop payofix leaking info


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nested parenthesis???
> 
> Geek!


LoL it's true. /shrug. Past eight years I have found my home amongst the nerds and it is much more hospitable I must admit. People I sell to and deal with these days are much more likely to call me up and ask if I want to go see the new Starwars than fuckin rob me over piss change or rat me out + they always pay and never always need something. Can't say it hasn't rubbed off on me.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd take anything that 40Amps posts as an authority over most on any board fwiw.



I've myself had a few chuckles with some of the posts i've seen towards him a while back.40 has been around for a minute,think some one or a few referred to him as a noob in this thread lol.He has always seemed to be in the know so to speak to me.But you know how it rolls today.....he ain't blastin pics of grows,so he's noob,that don't know any thing.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 5, 2018)

lol this thread... always full of some type of drama... reminds me of home


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol this thread... always full of some type of drama... reminds me of home


Like last nite when my son thought his dog ate some of his seroqeol tablets
....


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Aug 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You’re really linking Leafly? Nothing says you don’t know shit quicker than following anything posted on leafly.
> 
> Really think it’s Chemdawg? Maybe you should ask Chemdog. He’s on IG. Or Pbud or Skunk VA or JJ or any other members of the Chem family who are responsible for the cuts sticking around.
> 
> ...


Bro if you wanna see yoda getting his ass kicked, go to indoor>led>quantum boards and check out the first few posts


----------



## Cptn (Aug 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It's dog not dawg. Chemdog came from bag seed of 'dog bud'
> 
> Dawg didn't come into play until top dawg started making crosses and used dawg as an homage to nyc slang.
> 
> Leafly is full of shit.


THIS 
It's not that complicated.
The original cuts were/are all Chemdog X
The lines developed from those cuts and sold by TopDawg are all "Dawg"

That stretchy thin stemmed pheno Yodaweed is cp,plaining about OG dominant, and that is a well known OG trait.
If Yodaweed doesn't like it or can't manage it, I'm sure the old dutch seedbanks have lots of lines for him to run. Maybe some nice AK47 or something?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That's more or less my experience, pre-flower. They all smell like Chemdawg to me, to a greater or lesser extent. I'm sure it is largely fire and I'm not complaining, just curious. I'll be running more, regardless, I have 6/6 Chickasaw Coolers popped and growing out, will try to pick a female or two, if I get them, from that group and see what I can find.


How are the Chickasaw Coolers coming along?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 5, 2018)

Cptn said:


> THIS
> It's not that complicated.
> The original cuts were/are all Chemdog X
> The lines developed from those cuts and sold by TopDawg are all "Dawg"
> ...


He would probably complain about the size of the ak heh. Fuckin massive love that strain. Will take me some low yield floppy ass stems of og any day though. Tomato cages are easy.



socaljoe said:


> How are the Chickasaw Coolers coming along?


This is actually the one I am most interested in out of all of his new stuff lol. It was such a mystery to me as to what it would turn out like I had to scoop 3 packs.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

@40AmpstoFreedom 

Same here. I probably won't be able to try it out until next year. Major downside of growing outdoors.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom
> 
> Same here. I probably won't be able to try it out until next year. Major downside of growing outdoors.


Being in Socal have you thought about running supplemental lights in say November-mid December and then just turn them off for a winter crop?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Being in Socal have you thought about running supplemental lights in say November-mid December and then just turn them off for a winter crop?


If I had a greenhouse/hoophouse setup, I'd definitely do that. I'd hate to draw the extra attention with lights though, I'm in a neighborhood doing a backyard grow, so the less attention I draw, the better...lots of tweekers roaming around.

I've basically done 12/12 from seed outdoors, and it works out fine. Lower yields, obviously, but plenty of time to finish them.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> If I had a greenhouse/hoophouse setup, I'd definitely do that. I'd hate to draw the extra attention with lights though, I'm in a neighborhood doing a backyard grow, so the less attention I draw, the better...lots of tweekers roaming around.
> 
> I've basically done 12/12 from seed outdoors, and it works out fine. Lower yields, obviously, but plenty of time to finish them.


Word, I get that. It's too bad even in a legal environment ya still gotta worry about others.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> If I had a greenhouse/hoophouse setup, I'd definitely do that. I'd hate to draw the extra attention with lights though, I'm in a neighborhood doing a backyard grow, so the less attention I draw, the better...lots of tweekers roaming around.
> 
> I've basically done 12/12 from seed outdoors, and it works out fine. Lower yields, obviously, but plenty of time to finish them.


The smell doesn’t give it away? That’s what’s always kept me from doing an outdoor grow.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The smell doesn’t give it away? That’s what’s always kept me from doing an outdoor grow.


Of course it does. What I meant is that adding bright lights would be like a beacon. The smell says "it's around here", the light says "here it is".


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Word, I get that. It's too bad even in a legal environment ya still gotta worry about others.


If I'm being honest...I'm far too lazy to do all that stuff anyway. Watering and a bit of upkeep is about all I'm good for.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> If I'm being honest...I'm far too lazy to do all that stuff anyway. Watering and a bit of upkeep is about all I'm good for.


I resemble that remark, I water when my plants hit their final container and that’s it. Keep it simple stupid is my motto.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I resemble that remark, I water when my plants hit their final container and that’s it. Keep it simple stupid is my motto.



Right, there's definitely that part too. I've had my best success keeping it simple. The last couple years I tried to get creative, and I crashed and burned badly. KISS is the way to go.


----------



## webby420 (Aug 5, 2018)

Took my cooper chem down day 70 from the switch to 12/12. Started 3 beans and got 3 females. 1 very lemony and two are chem funk. This one being the winner of round 1.


----------



## webby420 (Aug 5, 2018)

View attachment 4176761 This was the second photo


----------



## webby420 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Useful Seeds (Aug 5, 2018)

I for some strange reason have a ton of GPS gear, I trade a bunch with friends,I don't know what to do with them all. I am going in another direction but I keep getting these packs...lol.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Then the question needs to be asked why isn't the different processor for cards used for seeds to stop payofix leaking info


They won't process the seed site. It's very difficult to find a processor that will considering its federal illegality. He's basically forced to use a Chinese processor as a last resort.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

typoerror said:


> They won't process the seed site. It's very difficult to find processor that will considering it's federal illegality. Here's basically forced to use a Chinese processor as a last resort.


I should have thought of that.. cheers


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 5, 2018)

webby420 said:


> Took my cooper chem down day 70 from the switch to 12/12. Started 3 beans and got 3 females. 1 very lemony and two are chem funk. This one being the winner of round 1. View attachment 4176756 View attachment 4176756


Nice work webby


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 5, 2018)

Sundance Kid #11
About 7 weeks in. Fading to purple on the calyxes, kind of hard to tell with the lighting. This is the only of the 3 phenos that is fading purp so far.
Shes really started to fatten up the past few days, calyxes bursting outwards like bunches of grapes.
Orange creamy chem smell.
All 3 phenos have acquired a bit of the chem after tone. All 3 with there own level of orange cream smell to them. One pheno has longer internodal spacing but very high calyxe to leaf ratio with a very stearn rich earth/soil smell.
They make it hard for daddy to pick a favorite 



Cookies n' Chem #1
Also about 7 weeks in.
There are some frosty ones with these.
I got all mainly sativa leaners, one might be a little closer to half and half. They will probably all go longer than the SDK's.
The pheno pictured below is beautiful but I'm worried about the finish time.
I'm really hoping she's good by day 70 but she shows a lot of sativa.
I would describe the smell as not so loud vanilla and cream. Like those vanilla wafers you can buy, I think technically meant to stir your coffee with but I'm pretty sure we all just get stoned and eat them straight out of the container


----------



## bobqp (Aug 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4176470 View attachment 4176469 Day 45


Nice long buds . they look great


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

Hibernate
5/5 popped, 1 female from 5
 
For a 12/12 from seed shes putting out fat leaves and one hell of a pungent aroma that you know some will love or hate. Heatwave here has brought on mass of thrips which I wasn't prepared for.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Been 2 years exploring OG and Chems for 2 years and Greenpoint as well as Bodhi have been very helpful.

I flowered 2 Hibernate and they both were classic Indica. The leaves were a bit wider and the serration tips were rounded. Hard hitter with dense hard buds.


----------



## Vegetabilly (Aug 6, 2018)

Tomahawk, cowboy kush, eagle scout in my "forced veg" corner of my green/shade house


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice work webby


I agree, good job!


----------



## numberfour (Aug 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been 2 years exploring OG and Chems for 2 years and Greenpoint as well as Bodhi have been very helpful.
> 
> I flowered 2 Hibernate and they both were classic Indica. The leaves were a bit wider and the serration tips were rounded. Hard hitter with dense hard buds.


That's great to hear and just what I'm after, thanks


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

Two weeks for Dynamite Diesel and they remain a bit sprawly. One has two growth tips without topping and another has a double bud. The natural “topped one” is slightly more Indica in structure. Haze type growth patterns with a bit wider leaves than hazes.


----------



## mastrmasn (Aug 6, 2018)

Anybody have experience ordering from Canada with these guys?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 6, 2018)

mastrmasn said:


> Anybody have experience ordering from Canada with these guys?


Done it a few times. Usually arrives in under 2 weeks.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 6, 2018)

Is the "ChemDog" vs "ChemDawg"debate over? I took it they are 2 different "branches" off the same family tree.
I purchased "ChemDog" many years ago. Purchased a lot of "ChemDawg"/"Sour Diesel" around 2010. 
It's all been high quality smoke.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2018)

Bodega bubblegum starting week 5.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Is the "ChemDog" vs "ChemDawg"debate over? I took it they are 2 different "branches" off the same family tree.
> I purchased "ChemDog" many years ago. Purchased a lot of "ChemDawg"/"Sour Diesel" around 2010.
> It's all been high quality smoke.


Yo dawg I already covered this issue and it's origins.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yo dawg I already covered this issue and it's origins.


Is there anything known about parents of “bagseed” mom? Curious here.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is there anything known about parents of “bagseed” mom? Curious here.


Ive always wondered this as well-we all know the story bout the dead concert & chemdog but i wanna know bout the bud the beans came from-i dug a lil deeper & think its called "skelly kush" originated in colo somewhere


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 6, 2018)

couple pics of my 2 CnC girls couple days into flower


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive always wondered this as well-we all know the story bout the dead concert & chemdog but i wanna know bout the bud the beans came from-i dug a lil deeper & think its called "skelly kush" originated in colo somewhere


https://m.soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-7-ft-pbud-of-the-chem-fam

Everything is talked about here


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive always wondered this as well-we all know the story bout the dead concert & chemdog but i wanna know bout the bud the beans came from-i dug a lil deeper & think its called "skelly kush" originated in colo somewhere


dogbud was coming from OR, or the border. just sayin, hehe


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 6, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> https://m.soundcloud.com/user-928350579-16614181/episode-7-ft-pbud-of-the-chem-fam
> 
> Everything is talked about here


Thanks bro-after work gonna give it a listen


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Is the "ChemDog" vs "ChemDawg"debate over? I took it they are 2 different "branches" off the same family tree.
> I purchased "ChemDog" many years ago. Purchased a lot of "ChemDawg"/"Sour Diesel" around 2010.
> It's all been high quality smoke.


All of the Chemdog cuts come from the same batch of bag seeds. The only strains that should ever use the dawg spelling are those that came from Top Dawg. It’s part of his branding. Otherwise if it’s spelled Chemdawg I assume it’s fake. If it doesn’t list which cut of Chemdog, I assume it’s fake.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive always wondered this as well-we all know the story bout the dead concert & chemdog but i wanna know bout the bud the beans came from-i dug a lil deeper & think its called "skelly kush" originated in colo somewhere


o cool! ijust got something w skelly in it...funny.. skelly hp...hmm


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Ive always wondered this as well-we all know the story bout the dead concert & chemdog but i wanna know bout the bud the beans came from-i dug a lil deeper & think its called "skelly kush" originated in colo somewhere


Where’d you get this information? The only skelly I know of is skelly hashplant aka the puck. Duke Diamond works with the Puck and a lot of Chem cuts. If Skelly was possibly related to Chem, I’m sure he would know.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 6, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thanks bro-after work gonna give it a listen


listening now, long one.. he talks bout the puck. but dogbud is the one, they called it chem weed. deercreek, been there a bunch lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 6, 2018)

mastrmasn said:


> Anybody have experience ordering from Canada with these guys?


Ya just don’t use your Credit Card


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 6, 2018)

Pebble Pushers this am.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where’d you get this information? The only skelly I know of is skelly hashplant aka the puck. Duke Diamond works with the Puck and a lot of Chem cuts. If Skelly was possibly related to Chem, I’m sure he would know.


Iam jus assuming-read it on icmag thread i believe


----------



## mastrmasn (Aug 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ya just don’t use your Credit CardView attachment 4176991


Stupid question and I think I know the answer but why no CC?


----------



## Crash32097 (Aug 6, 2018)

I know the stories been put to rest but there is a short video on YouTube concerning the matter. Seems legit,


----------



## nc208 (Aug 6, 2018)

mastrmasn said:


> Stupid question and I think I know the answer but why no CC?


Just don't use your regular credit card. Use a prepaid CC cuz the CC processor sucks and people cards have been compromised.


----------



## mastrmasn (Aug 6, 2018)

Ah ok. Good to know.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> listening now, long one.. he talks bout the puck. but dogbud is the one, they called it chem weed. deercreek, been there a bunch lol



lol, i already said this many, many posts ago...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> If I'm being honest...I'm far too lazy to do all that stuff anyway. Watering and a bit of upkeep is about all I'm good for.


Same I split dirt/coco on the floor of the veg tent. It's still there. Other than hooking up a vacuum and pulling everything out. It's not bothering me. I'll get to it eventually. And the plants haven't said hey clean that shit up. Probably why I have a wife. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2018)

It's been almost a week since I repotted this chinook haze from 3 gallon grow bag to 10 gallon cloth pot -- using uncooked supersoil.
Looks like I got away with it. 

I'll top the mains & trim the middle, then she'll be ready to flower.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Anyone know about the GP seeds getting snagged up by the mail service.Saw a stink about it on another forum.Knew it would be a matter of time.Not sure if it was mentioned yet or not,Maybe Gu can clarify,I always thought using GPS was retarded from the get go to mail the money to.That shit is done.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone know about the GP seeds getting snagged up by the mail service.Saw a stink about it on another forum.Knew it would be a matter of time.Not sure if it was mentioned yet or not,Maybe Gu can clarify,I always thought using GPS was retarded from the get go to mail the money to.That shit is done.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone know about the GP seeds getting snagged up by the mail service.Saw a stink about it on another forum.Knew it would be a matter of time.Not sure if it was mentioned yet or not,Maybe Gu can clarify,I always thought using GPS was retarded from the get go to mail the money to.That shit is done.



some packs have been snagged and Gu is not processing orders at the moment.

i am still completely unimpressed by your continued employment of the thief we call logic...


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> some packs have been snagged and Gu is not processing orders at the moment.
> 
> i am still completely unimpressed by your continued employment of the thief we call logic...


I dont work for logic,Not sure what your problem is.I dont sell seeds on that website and i am not affiliated with the seed store.If you have an issue with the way someone sells seeds than take it up with them.
Your still posting on this thread when Gu was the one who sold untested seeds from a so called known source,Your issue should be with him,Not me.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Anyone know about the GP seeds getting snagged up by the mail service.Saw a stink about it on another forum.Knew it would be a matter of time.Not sure if it was mentioned yet or not,Maybe Gu can clarify,I always thought using GPS was retarded from the get go to mail the money to.That shit is done.





Gu~ said:


> I’m here, alive and well.
> 
> I got the email about someone’s package getting taken. Just holding off on order fulfillment for a while.
> 
> I’m smoking a brisket today, back to work tomorrow


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

A handfull of the orders were snagged by Postal LEO before they left the originating post after being shipped (snagged in CO)


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont work for logic,Not sure what your problem is.I dont sell seeds on that website and i am not affiliated with the seed store.If you have an issue with the way someone sells seeds than take it up with them.
> Your still posting on this thread when Gu was the one who sold untested seeds from a so called known source,Your issue should be with him,Not me.


i'm just gonna put you on ignore, cuz i don;'t have anything nice to say about a mod from a website run by a thief...

later...


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> A handfull of the orders were snagged by Postal LEO before they left the originating post after being shipped (snagged in CO)


Man that sucks,sounds like disgruntled business partner or something similar.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

Sounds like his packages were targeted exclusively.....which does reek of snitch.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm just gonna put you on ignore, cuz i don;'t have anything nice to say about a mod from a website run by a thief...
> 
> later...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

The fade on this SDK is just too beautiful not to post. Beautiful pinkish purple color coming on strong. You can almost call it a straight pink.
The calyxes are that same color, it's really something


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The fade on this SDK is just too beautiful not to post. Beautiful pinkish purple color coming on strong. You can almost call it a straight pink.
> The calyxes are that same color, it's really something View attachment 4177146


Gorgeous! Almost a shame to harvest......almost.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The fade on this SDK is just too beautiful not to post. Beautiful pinkish purple color coming on strong. You can almost call it a straight pink.
> The calyxes are that same color, it's really something View attachment 4177146


Lovin’ the fade, beautiful job.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i'm just gonna put you on ignore, cuz i don;'t have anything nice to say about a mod from a website run by a thief...
> 
> later...


Nothing wrong with affiliating with a well known, long time, large scope thief. Take up your complaints with logic whom will simply ban you for mentioning it or have heisen or another mod do it.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nothing wrong with affiliating with a well known, long time, large scope thief. Take up your complaints with logic whom will simply ban you for mentioning it or have heisen or another mod do it.


banned already from there.

fuck you if you associate with said thief, LOGIC


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Ahh but it is just modding a board he owns no big deal right? I mean what's working for a thief who uses his forum as platform to steal from others have to do with anything?


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

So what thee fuck is the deal with the s 1 wedding cake 7s???!! Ordered them months ago. Popped half pack so i have 3 in my veg room with some gelato 45s about to put in flower!!!? Any info would be great. Already wrote gp asking them whats up.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> So what thee fuck is the deal with the s 1 wedding cake 7s???!! Ordered them months ago. Popped half pack so i have 3 in my veg room with some gelato 45s about to put in flower!!!? Any info would be great. Already wrote gp asking them whats up.


They are about as legit as logics beans (copy cat genetics). Most likely same person imo. Same MO a couple of different strain names though.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

fuck logic and @Heisengrow


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Also any info on where to obtain a pack of some dank genetics would be grest. Was really excited about the cakes. Hopefully the gelatos are good?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> So what thee fuck is the deal with the s 1 wedding cake 7s???!! Ordered them months ago. Popped half pack so i have 3 in my veg room with some gelato 45s about to put in flower!!!? Any info would be great. Already wrote gp asking them whats up.


This is the third person to ask about the S1’s in the last month. This is why Gu should’ve emailed everyone that purchased them and let them know that they are fake, and everyone is due for a replacement. I’m sure there are many more wondering why their S1’s are shit.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They are about as legit as logics beans (copy cat genetics). Most likely same person imo. Same MO a couple of different strain names though.


So i should be expecting herms when i flower the girls?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> ......almost.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Also any info on where to obtain a pack of some dank genetics would be grest. Was really excited about the cakes. Hopefully the gelatos are good?


None of them are get a refund. Never order anything from THC farmer either. Get good stuff at GPS via the stuff he breeds, great lakes genetics, csi humboldt new website, oregon elite seeds, or artizen seed shop. Few others but those are great.



Killarkhronic said:


> So i should be expecting herms when i flower the girls?


Males, hermies, and hemp plants.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is the third person to ask about the S1’s in the last month. This is why Gu should’ve emailed everyone that purchased them and let them know that they are fake, and everyone is due for a replacement. I’m sure there are many more wondering why their S1’s are shit.


Exactly what i was fucking thinking. Why would we not be notified. Spent damn good money for the pack.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> So i should be expecting herms when i flower the girls?


They’re fake. Just random bulk seeds. Most people that have grown them are basically finding hemp plants. IMO, not worth the time or space to even grow them. Sucks that you wasted time, soil and space growing them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Exactly what i was fucking thinking. Why would we not be notified. Spent damn good money for the pack.


Why weren’t they tested before they were sold? Why aren’t any of Gu’s strains tested?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Also any info on where to obtain a pack of some dank genetics would be grest. Was really excited about the cakes. Hopefully the gelatos are good?


Neptune seeds got lots of fire


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Neptune does indeed ^ seedsherenow is another huge one.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

logic still sells the BS seeds and @Heisengrow still mods for him

fuck the losers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

fuck the thieves!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fuck the bullshitters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the truth sells


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is the third person to ask about the S1’s in the last month. This is why Gu should’ve emailed everyone that purchased them and let them know that they are fake, and everyone is due for a replacement. I’m sure there are many more wondering why their S1’s are shit.


I agree. I believe I said the same thing back when this went down, "gps should have emailed the people that bought the s1s" but that would have costed more money and the business consultant probably advised against it, lol.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’re fake. Just random bulk seeds. Most people that have grown them are basically finding hemp plants. IMO, not worth the time or space to even grow them. Sucks that you wasted time, soil and space growing them.


No soil all hydro but still a waste of my damn time and money. From the picture and the info on the seeds when i bought them made it seem like they had been grown and therefor studied somewhat.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fuck logic and @Heisengrow



But what about those S1's he was going to show gu how to do correctly? heh. I am sure being a mod over there will help that enterprise greatly.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Also any info on where to obtain a pack of some dank genetics would be grest. Was really excited about the cakes. Hopefully the gelatos are good?


Southern cross seed bank on IG has HoneyStomper for $40 a pack , 
 
Found a keeper out of 5 beans .


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Hopefully they do right and refund. Has that happened or are they straight up stealing? Atleast send me some dank genetics that arent shit r wasting my time


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> No soil all hydro but still a waste of my damn time and money. From the picture and the info on the seeds when i bought them made it seem like they had been grown and therefor studied somewhat.


It was his big mistake I am sure he won't repeat again. He usually doesn't put other companies seeds under his label. Is what it is.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Gorgeous! Almost a shame to harvest......almost.


Right, I cant wait to see how it looks once the hairs have receded, calyxes swollen and has finished!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Hopefully they do right and refund. Has that happened or are they straight up stealing? Atleast send me some dank genetics that arent shit r wasting my time


Yes I got over a grand back everyone gets refunded or nuggets your choice.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Lovin’ the fade, beautiful job.


Thanks Lubda!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But what about those S1's he was going to show gu how to do correctly? heh. I am sure being a mod over there will help that enterprise greatly.


fuck the posers !!!!!

@Heisengrow knows how to grow, but he's a pussy


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Southern cross seed bank on IG has HoneyStomper for $40 a pack ,
> View attachment 4177171
> Found a keeper out of 5 beans .


Looking good! Thanks for the info


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Southern cross seed bank on IG has HoneyStomper for $40 a pack ,
> View attachment 4177171
> Found a keeper out of 5 beans .


oh my, we have a winner !!!!!


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Definetly wasnt expecting to hear this bad news. Just decided to see whay everyones weddings were looking like lol. Hopefully the gelato #45 are good?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> oh my, we have a winner !!!!!


That 1 plant put out 16oz of dry trimmed bud. I’m very impressed with this strain, smells like grape candies.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fuck the posers !!!!!
> 
> @Heisengrow knows how to grow, but he's a pussy


Ive made some very good friends over there.I have connections on cuts that are all out DOPE.I dont feel the need to cut ties with the farm over some bullshit i had nothing to do with,I help to manage the forum man.I dont care about the seed store,I dont give two shits about the seeds over there and the whole fiasco that went down.I manage the photo of the month contest and moderate spam and bullshit.Thats it.Me and Logic dont hang out on the weekends,
The forum and the people i associate with over there have nothing to do with the seed store.People are stressing over s1s and i got the cut of half that shit that people was pissed about.I got cuts of shit you cant even buy f1 seeds of the same strains only f2s and im not gonna fuck that up just so i can keep it real.
Why dont you make up a thread about all the seed breeders making seeds of elite clone only strains and naming them that.To me that is the worse shit than anything.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Definetly wasnt expecting to hear this bad news. Just decided to see whay everyones weddings were looking like lol. Hopefully the gelato #45 are good?


Every S1 strain isnt worth the packaging
Gelato 45 too,


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Definetly wasnt expecting to hear this bad news. Just decided to see whay everyones weddings were looking like lol. Hopefully the gelato #45 are good?


I wouldn't plant any of the S1's. My Wedding Cakes were male autoflowers or some shit.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 6, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That 1 plant put out 16oz of dry trimmed bud. I’m very impressed with this strain, smells like grape candies.


fuck yes !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But what about those S1's he was going to show gu how to do correctly? heh. I am sure being a mod over there will help that enterprise greatly.


The CS moms and the recipients in the totes,Have GMO,sundae,Gel#33 and a few others in dirt now.This project has NOTHING to do with the Farm.Why all the hating?Youll mad at me but im not the one who sold untested seeds,Called the dude that told the truth a liar,And didnt email everyone who bought that bullshit.People still popping them bullshit Dinafem seeds.So tell me again who your really mad at.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Well damn theres another 3 plants i wont be gettinng anything off of. Glad i didnt pop more fuck.


----------



## genuity (Aug 6, 2018)

First class genetics on IG has all the hype cuts & new stuff as well..
Hit him up..

Looking good @BigHornBuds 

Anybody got any GMO x stardawg pics/updates?


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Why weren’t they tested before they were sold? Why aren’t any of Gu’s strains tested?


the amount of time you dedicate to smearing Gu's name between here and icmag is astounding. you gotta have something better to be doing. put your energy to something productive.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The CS moms and the recipients in the totes,Have GMO,sundae,Gel#33 and a few others in dirt now.This project has NOTHING to do with the Farm.Why all the hating?Youll mad at me but im not the one who sold untested seeds,Called the dude that told the truth a liar,And didnt email everyone who bought that bullshit.People still popping them bullshit Dinafem seeds.So tell me again who your really mad at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you aren't that guy, but you definitely are someone who fraternizes, does work for, affiliates with, and has no apparent problem with someone far worse. Someone who straight steals money from breeders, steals money from people who order from him, and sells fake genetics if the person even receives anything at all. Hmm just like the guy that sold to fake genes to GPS and stole money from people who ordered direct.

Don't think that isn't going to effect your little breeding venture. You are part of the farm, support the farm, and work for the farm. The project is far from being removed or not affiliated with farm.

In most our books the second you stayed on board is the second you showed your hand and true colors. You are in the rip off category by default.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

Thinkin about grabbing cannaventure cookie wreck from great lakes genetics. Any input? No bad reviews about any male or hermies from that one particular strain from that company right? Lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Thinkin about grabbing cannaventure cookie wreck from great lakes genetics. Any input? No bad reviews about any male or hermies from that one particular strain from that company right? Lol


Cannaventure is fine.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Cannaventure is fine.


Awesome thank you! Looks like an interesting strain


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Thinkin about grabbing cannaventure cookie wreck from great lakes genetics. Any input? No bad reviews about any male or hermies from that one particular strain from that company right? Lol


Check out the cannaventure thread. Charface is running some Cookie Wreck outdoors. Killer looking plants.


----------



## Killarkhronic (Aug 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Check out the cannaventure thread. Charface is running some Cookie Wreck outdoors. Killer looking plants.


Ill check it out thanks!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

So your telling me that bodhi,exotic,and the other breeders that are forum sponsors over there are crooks also?no one gives a shit about what the next man is doing with there genetics man.the American dollar was built on corruption and murder but you still spend the shit.
I give 0 fucks about what someone else does with there business.all I worry about is what I do.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> the amount of time you dedicate to smearing Gu's name between here and icmag is astounding. you gotta have something better to be doing. put your energy to something productive.


Smearing suggests that I’m slandering GPS through untruths. I’ve never said anything about GPS that isn’t true and can’t be backed up through forum posts, including Gu’s own statements.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So your telling me that bodhi,exotic,and the other breeders that are forum sponsors over there are crooks also?no one gives a shit about what the next man is doing with there genetics man.the American dollar was built on corruption and murder but you still spend the shit.
> I give 0 fucks about what someone else does with there business.all I worry about is what I do.


Pretty positive he gets nothing from them anymore for years other then his fake packs he has up for years of their gear =) He's been ripping all the breeders off for years that is why their forums constantly disappear and they quit doing business with him.

Hey do you think he will ever pay reeferman back the 14k he stole from him? Funny he still has his shit up.

Have to make the place look like it is a legitimate business though.

If there ever was a guilt by association it is definitely you. You think you got a cash cow over there though so keep hangin on man.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> fuck the posers !!!!!
> 
> @Heisengrow knows how to grow, but he's a pussy


You stuck the knife in and sucked his dick at the same time


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Pretty positive he gets nothing from them anymore for years other then his fake packs he has up for years of their gear =) He's been ripping all the breeders off for years that is why their forums constantly disappear and they quit doing business with him.
> 
> Hey do you think he will ever pay reeferman back the 14k he stole from him? Funny he still has his shit up.
> 
> Have to make the place look like it is a legitimate business though.


Sorry you see it that way,I'm cool with 3 other mods over there that are the most straight up coolest cats I ever met.like I said man it's a community of growers and a forum.
The genetics business is full of fuckery,I'm sure if you was in it for 10+ years you would have a list of haters for some stupid reason or another.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The CS moms and the recipients in the totes,Have GMO,sundae,Gel#33 and a few others in dirt now.This project has NOTHING to do with the Farm.Why all the hating?Youll mad at me but im not the one who sold untested seeds,Called the dude that told the truth a liar,And didnt email everyone who bought that bullshit.People still popping them bullshit Dinafem seeds.So tell me again who your really mad at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree with the hate. Keep rockin. Heisen came out and did say as much as he could without comprimising his own personal ties. I feel like people should respect that. I think it is plenty enough he states his true point of view about it all as he has. He's been a straight shooter. I appreciate heisengrow, he has good contributions.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Sorry you see it that way,I'm cool with 3 other mods over there that are the most straight up coolest cats I ever met.like I said man it's a community of growers and a forum.
> The genetics business is full of fuckery,I'm sure if you was in it for 10+ years you would have a list of haters for some stupid reason or another.


I have been and my company and name don't have entire threads dedicated about how I ripped them off or straight stole money. He has multiple. He has over 10 breeders in the past 6 years who have ceased business with him for stealing and selling fake gear. That fuck head ripped me off for 600$ bucks and he is a one of the biggest pos in the industry. Has nothing to do with just having haters and everything to do with being a straight up thief and rip off.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> S1’s





jayblaze710 said:


> are fake





jayblaze710 said:


> S1’s are shit.


Yo I dont know about that but check this plant. 
  
  
Notice all the leaf twists? I ordered the "GG4 S1" and "Dosidos S1." But the thing I find funny as hell is that this plant in all the pictures was labeled "Dosidos S1." That or maybe I mixed them up. Heres a pick of the full plant... 
The one on the left was the one labeled "GG4 S1" and that fucker is huge about twice the size of this one and NO leaf twists. What do yall think? Did I get the real deal or maybe a cross of the gg4?


----------



## Werp (Aug 6, 2018)

40ampstofreed, I must of missed something...you exactly ripped you off (want to know, so I can avoid!) thanks.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yo I dont know about that but check this plant.
> View attachment 4177214 View attachment 4177215
> View attachment 4177217 View attachment 4177221
> Notice all the leaf twists? I ordered the "GG4 S1" and "Dosidos S1." But the thing I find funny as hell is that this plant in all the pictures was labeled "Dosidos S1." That or maybe I mixed them up. Heres a pick of the full plant...View attachment 4177225
> The one on the left was the one labeled "GG4 S1" and that fucker is huge about twice the size of this one and NO leaf twists. What do yall think? Did I get the real deal or maybe a cross of the gg4?


Dont look shit like GG4,looks like Kentucky Ditch hemp back crossed to ruderralis.i would piss on it and put it down immediately.
GG4 mardog cut


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Im
> 
> Dont look shit like GG4,looks like Kentucky Ditch hemp back crossed to ruderralis.i would piss on it and put it down immediately.


haha im just growing it for shits and giggles, damn i thouht i had something real for sure. thanks for bringing me back down to earth


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Werp said:


> 40ampstofreed, I must of missed something...you exactly ripped you off (want to know, so I can avoid!) thanks.





Heisengrow said:


> Dont look shit like GG4,looks like Kentucky Ditch hemp back crossed to ruderralis.i would piss on it and put it down immediately.
> GG4 mardog cut
> 
> View attachment 4177227


The same guy this person mods for and is now trying to do a seedbank and advertise in this thread. Would not be surprised at all if this was part of his scam.

Here is a 5 page recent thread of multiple people reporting they were ripped off including me. His genes are fake.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/

Here is some more recents:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thc-farmer-the-only-seed-bank-that-has-ever-ripped-me-off.971316/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thcbay.895866/

@Heisengrow tries to say this is just a matter of "haters" and he has no affiliation with the site. 

Apparently all these people are liars and Logic is an innocent person. apparently Reeferman, Karma Genetics, Mosca Negra, Alien Genetics, the list is long weren't ripped off by him either and they are just haters.

Would not trust @Heisengrow or anyone involved at Logic's scam site period. A spade is a spade. After defending logic and trying to make it seem like it's just haters and he isn't affiliated he is just as much a part of the scam as the rest of them whom delete posts over there calling Logic out for ripping them off keeping the scam going. They clean it up for him and he keeps selling fake beans or just keeping peoples money.

Heisen has a new seed company he is starting and has all the special strains we were trying to buy s1's of though. Of course he just mods for Logic which is in no way affiliating him self with Logic. He is just a member of the beautiful "community" experience over there.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2018)

My goldfish ate my purple punch beans lol
My wife thought I was throwing away $until I told her wat went down


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The same guy this person mods for and is now trying to do a seedbank and advertise in this thread. Would not be surprised at all if this was part of his scam.
> 
> Here is a 5 page recent thread of multiple people reporting they were ripped off including me. His genes are fake.
> 
> ...


Your way off base man,not even close.why would I be starting a company and handing out all free tester packs if I was involved with the stuff as you say.
I worked my ass off with a plan the same way everyone else done it to get where I'm at.
I am not Logic in no way shape or form.i hung around these forums long enough to gain knowledge and acquire acquaintances cool enough to gift me some nice shit.i never ripped anyone off,not once have I ever lied to or stole shit from anyone.im a fukin moderater on another forum man that's it.that is all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 6, 2018)

So much drama!






But yeah, to be a mod on the farm and not tell people there what the deal was with the bunk s1 is shitty. Didn't post up any threads explaining the whole ordeal?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is the third person to ask about the S1’s in the last month. This is why Gu should’ve emailed everyone that purchased them and let them know that they are fake, and everyone is due for a replacement. I’m sure there are many more wondering why their S1’s are shit.


I can say for fact that they contain zero thc. I tried pressing a half oz. and didn't even get a half dab. 

They are truly hemp, make some good rope, I'll bet.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 6, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Definetly wasnt expecting to hear this bad news. Just decided to see whay everyones weddings were looking like lol. Hopefully the gelato #45 are good?


all of the S1's were bogus. Not worth growing.
Contact @Gu~ via email at [email protected] and tell you you bought S1s and heard about the problems.
He will explain your options. Will probably want your order numbers to confirm.
I believe he offered exchange for packs of equal value, credit (in the form of gold nuggets) or refund.

Most people have thrown out the seeds as reports posted by everyone that tried to run them have been pure junk.

@Gu~ and @greenpointseeds did a fantastic job of handling the issue with the exception of not emailing everyone that bought the S1s to proactively let them know what happened.
Now that you know though, they will make sure you are taken care of.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The CS moms and the recipients in the totes,Have GMO,sundae,Gel#33 and a few others in dirt now.This project has NOTHING to do with the Farm.Why all the hating?Youll mad at me but im not the one who sold untested seeds,Called the dude that told the truth a liar,And didnt email everyone who bought that bullshit.People still popping them bullshit Dinafem seeds.So tell me again who your really mad at.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know it happened, know it's still happening, and know its fucked, but you help out with the guys site or whatever, that's everyones point. 
I could kind of care less, just since I have problems of my own, but everyone has a good point. 
Noone should be doing this guy one favor, helping his site, ect. In fact, most normal people would kind of want to set the guy up and whoop his ass. 

Be humble, tell dude you dont believe in robbing others and cuts ties, it's what I'd do anyway. 

But since you seem confused on what peoples beef is, that's it.


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The same guy this person mods for and is now trying to do a seedbank and advertise in this thread. Would not be surprised at all if this was part of his scam.
> 
> Here is a 5 page recent thread of multiple people reporting they were ripped off including me. His genes are fake.
> 
> ...



Heisengrow has been a straight up guy with me. 100 percent. Done everything he said he would do and more. Do you hate Walmart for making a killing on Chinese bullshit and undercutting employees which in turn hurts their families?? I got fucked 1000 in s1s. Heisengrow helped me to see the light on these bullshit hype fake s1s being sold. As he told everyone on this forum the same 100 pages ago. He helped me out with the real fucking deal cuts and stood by me the whole way. I never post on these sites but I lurk I guess. Cant see a good dude getting kicked by a select few haters. A mod on a forum that handles pics of the month and spam means he is a thief??? You pulling out your old beef to try and step on someone who did NOTHING wrong here. As if his grows have anything to do with some thief. The man does his thing and is straight up as fuck. Where I'm from throwing words like thief and snitch aren't taken lightly.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> You know it happened, know it's still happening, and know its fucked, but you help out with the guys site or whatever, that's everyones point.
> I could kind of care less, just since I have problems of my own, but everyone has a good point.
> Noone should be doing this guy one favor, helping his site, ect. In fact, most normal people would kind of want to set the guy up and whoop his ass.
> 
> ...


I think he's made his point.. but let me try, cuz I think I see where he's coming from..

Lets say the dude really loves Big Macs right? So he goes and gets his ass a job at McDonalds so he can eat the freshest, best made Big Macs he can get.. He dont give 2 fuks that the boss is a fukin pedophile with AIDs cuz he's getting his bomb ass Big Macs.. Fuk the kids!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your way off base man,not even close.why would I be starting a company and handing out all free tester packs if I was involved with the stuff as you say.
> I worked my ass off with a plan the same way everyone else done it to get where I'm at.
> I am not Logic in no way shape or form.i hung around these forums long enough to gain knowledge and acquire acquaintances cool enough to gift me some nice shit.i never ripped anyone off,not once have I ever lied to or stole shit from anyone.im a fukin moderater on another forum man that's it.that is all.


Take this anyway you want mate.
But if you are starting something up ie: seeds or what not why don't you cease to be a moderator ?
Seems to me if you weren't a moderator on a thread where rip off cunts reside you might gain more customers by walking away from that ?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Take this anyway you want mate.
> But if you are starting something up ie: seeds or what not why don't you cease to be a moderator ?
> Seems to me if you weren't a moderator on a thread where rip off cunts reside you might gain more customers by walking away from that ?


bruh.. Didnt you read my post? He _needs_ his fukn Big Macs .. He doesn't have time to worry about ethics and shit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Heisengrow has been a straight up guy with me. 100 percent. Done everything he said he would do and more. Do you hate Walmart for making a killing on Chinese bullshit and undercutting employees which in turn hurts their families?? I got fucked 1000 in s1s. Heisengrow helped me to see the light on these bullshit hype fake s1s being sold. As he told everyone on this forum the same 100 pages ago. He helped me out with the real fucking deal cuts and stood by me the whole way. I never post on these sites but I lurk I guess. Cant see a good dude getting kicked by a select few haters. A mod on a forum that handles pics of the month and spam means he is a thief??? You pulling out your old beef to try and step on someone who did NOTHING wrong here. As if his grows have anything to do with some thief. The man does his thing and is straight up as fuck. Where I'm from throwing words like thief and snitch aren't taken lightly.


Uhhh walmart isn't selling any products saying they are one thing and they are not at all. Big fuckin difference. That = jail time. Walmart also isn't and hasn't bought product or taken product on loan and refused to pay vendors while selling the product and stealing the money by keeping it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 6, 2018)

For anyone that's grown Bandit Breath,
Did anyone get any purple phenos? 
I'm not familiar with what to expect with OGKB but I have a Bandit Breath pheno(out of 2) about 2.5 to 3 weeks into flower with a couple fan leaves starting to go purple already, with otherwise no burn or deficiency.
Anyone else experience BB getting colorful early on?


----------



## Dustjesus (Aug 6, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Uhhh walmart isn't selling any products saying they are one thing and they are not at all. Big fuckin difference. That = jail time. Walmart also isn't and hasn't bought product or taken product on loan and refused to pay vendors while selling the product and stealing the money by keeping it.


Either did heisengrow. I know the dude can be cold and talk shit i get it. But I seriously give my word the guy has a heart of gold man. He had nothing to do with the s1s. It was the fact everyone got fucked he wanted to actually do the legit if I remember correctly. The guy wants people to succeed. Not fail or steal anything from them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Take this anyway you want mate.
> But if you are starting something up ie: seeds or what not why don't you cease to be a moderator ?
> Seems to me if you weren't a moderator on a thread where rip off cunts reside you might gain more customers by walking away from that ?


I'm truly not stressed over it man.this shit is all business and I never fucked anyone over.i shoot from the hip,never not do what I say I'm gonna do,that's all that matters to me at the end of the day.
I felt bad for the ones who got screwed over on the s1s and actually helped out some guys with the cuts,I did what I could.its not even on me man.i still dont know what the deal is or who did what.
I know logic has deep connections and access to fire ass genetics.i know some old heads over there still around are taking care of business.
I cant say one bad word or another about anyone that I dont know enough about.i just moderate the forums,chaperone the photo of the month contest and that's it.i dont supply any genetics to logic whatsoever.he does his thing man.i dont get involved.
I'm not gonna be the dude part of the "when keeping it real goes wrong".episode.
I have my own goals and shit to worry about.
Anyway this is the greenpoint thread and I'm over discussing it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm truly not stressed over it man.this shit is all business and I never fucked anyone over.i shoot from the hip,never not do what I say I'm gonna do,that's all that matters to me at the end of the day.
> I felt bad for the ones who got screwed over on the s1s and actually helped out some guys with the cuts,I did what I could.its not even on me man.i still dont know what the deal is or who did what.
> I know logic has deep connections and access to fire ass genetics.i know some old heads over there still around are taking care of business.
> I cant say one bad word or another about anyone that I dont know enough about.i just moderate the forums,chaperone the photo of the month contest and that's it.i dont supply any genetics to logic whatsoever.he does his thing man.i dont get involved.
> ...


Well said.. Dont wanna end up like Darius... "Granny Dont" lol has me cracking up every time

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 6, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> For anyone that's grown Bandit Breath,
> Did anyone get any purple phenos?
> I'm not familiar with what to expect with OGKB but I have a Bandit Breath pheno(out of 2) about 2.5 to 3 weeks into flower with a couple fan leaves starting to go purple already, with otherwise no burn or deficiency.
> Anyone else experience BB getting colorful early on?


Can you post some pics? How has the Bandit performed for you?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Well said.. Dont wanna end up like Darius... "Granny Dont" lol has me cracking up every time
> 
> http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


Yeah Darius got fuuuuked up haha.i think of ol dudes 3 minutes of fame.now I gotta go watch it.

Edit I was thinking about Vernon Franklin lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Can you post some pics? How has the Bandit performed for you?


I'll have to post them tomorrow, lights are out. 
I popped 5 seeds, 3 germinated, BB were the first of the gp seeds that hadn't germed for me, they have some funky looking seeds. 
2 females out of the 3 plants. Completely different phenos. One that probably tripled in size from flip and the one with purple coming on that might've only doubled. That one is growing a lot tighter looking bud structure where as the taller one has the wispy long hair sativa look. 
They were pretty slow growing in veg, definitely lagged behind the rest of the GP gear.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah Darius got fuuuuked up haha.i think of ol dudes 3 minutes of fame.now I gotta go watch it.
> 
> Edit I was thinking about Vernon Franklin lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

Got 7 females out of 18,not bad.4 pebble pushers and 3 sundae stallions.waiting on roots now.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 7, 2018)

Cptn said:


> all of the S1's were bogus. Not worth growing.
> Contact @Gu~ via email at [email protected] and tell you you bought S1s and heard about the problems.
> He will explain your options. Will probably want your order numbers to confirm.
> I believe he offered exchange for packs of equal value, credit (in the form of gold nuggets) or refund.
> ...


TBH Not emailing and letting everyone know the S1 were bogus once he found out is a shady move.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'll have to post them tomorrow, lights are out.
> I popped 5 seeds, 3 germinated, BB were the first of the gp seeds that hadn't germed for me, they have some funky looking seeds.
> 2 females out of the 3 plants. Completely different phenos. One that probably tripled in size from flip and the one with purple coming on that might've only doubled. That one is growing a lot tighter looking bud structure where as the taller one has the wispy long hair sativa look.
> They were pretty slow growing in veg, definitely lagged behind the rest of the GP gear.


Thanks for the detailed description. I'm sitting on a pack, tentatively planning on running some next year outdoors.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks for the detailed description. I'm sitting on a pack, tentatively planning on running some next year outdoors.


I'll be sure to give a little review on them once they're in full bloom and their traits come out.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yes I got over a grand back everyone gets refunded or nuggets your choice.


not everybody, but others here at RIU made it right. Im sure it'll be said because of an account deletion at his site, but I have bout everything in his stable so far. I too though the S1's along with many of his others he had made, etc, not bought bulk. Thinkin of the red headed stranger deal, the monster cookie deal, etc. after this deal. I doubt I use the site again. don't want any MAC crosses, lol, or any of that, especially after reading the thugpug response thread. Think the trick is to use a non CO bean bank. Used to be they wasn't supposed to sell seeds outside the state, Im guessin this has all changed with the rec laws? JMHO


----------



## higher self (Aug 7, 2018)

This thread soo wack now lol! Chuckers Paradise needs to be a sticky. Kinda glad I didnt send the cash for Ghost Town I got some gear from Ace Genetics instead.

My Purple Bandlands are looking great though, going to flower soon one in a hempy bucket and another in SIP. Hope they dont stretch much they dont seem like they will.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No you aren't that guy, but you definitely are someone who fraternizes, does work for, affiliates with, and has no apparent problem with someone far worse. Someone who straight steals money from breeders, steals money from people who order from him, and sells fake genetics if the person even receives anything at all. Hmm just like the guy that sold to fake genes to GPS and stole money from people who ordered direct.
> 
> Don't think that isn't going to effect your little breeding venture. You are part of the farm, support the farm, and work for the farm. The project is far from being removed or not affiliated with farm.
> 
> In most our books the second you stayed on board is the second you showed your hand and true colors. You are in the rip off category by default.


x2


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The same guy this person mods for and is now trying to do a seedbank and advertise in this thread. Would not be surprised at all if this was part of his scam.
> 
> Here is a 5 page recent thread of multiple people reporting they were ripped off including me. His genes are fake.
> 
> ...



this ^^^^ i would not support @Heisengrow and his new venture, ever. he has already proven he doesn't care about the truth or decency...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm truly not stressed over it man.this shit is all business and I never fucked anyone over.i shoot from the hip,never not do what I say I'm gonna do,that's all that matters to me at the end of the day.
> I felt bad for the ones who got screwed over on the s1s and actually helped out some guys with the cuts,I did what I could.its not even on me man.i still dont know what the deal is or who did what.
> I know logic has deep connections and access to fire ass genetics.i know some old heads over there still around are taking care of business.
> I cant say one bad word or another about anyone that I dont know enough about.i just moderate the forums,chaperone the photo of the month contest and that's it.i dont supply any genetics to logic whatsoever.he does his thing man.i dont get involved.
> ...



logic is still selling shit seeds and you still voluntarily work for him.

eat shit !!!!!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

This thread has jumped the shark! Any pics of GU gear or are we all just in diaper mode these days WAH!


----------



## TheImmaculateEjaculate (Aug 7, 2018)

The three blizzard bushes have had the first step of mainling done and are bouncing back well.


----------



## Noinch (Aug 7, 2018)

So far everything's survived the heavy rain and winds for the past 2 weeks 
Pig Whistle: 
Bottom two and very top are Apollo11 x Purple Badlands 
Middle left is Chinook Haze and the middle right is Pig Whistle


----------



## Cptn (Aug 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> TBH Not emailing and letting everyone know the S1 were bogus once he found out is a shady move.


Like I said, not perfect, but frankly way better than anything I have seen in the seed business for accountability and service.
The amount of trolls GPS has who seem to have limitless time and energy to spend tearing them down on the internet is just baffling to me.
Your post adds no value, just negative bashing. Save your indignation for the site that continues to sell the fake seeds and otherwise ripoff customers and breeders. THCfarmer and Logic.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 7, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Like I said, not perfect, but frankly way better than anything I have seen in the seed business for accountability and service.
> The amount of trolls GPS has who seem to have limitless time and energy to spend tearing them down on the internet is just baffling to me.
> Your post adds no value, just negative bashing. Save your indignation for the site that continues to sell the fake seeds and otherwise ripoff customers and breeders. THCfarmer and Logic.


My opinon as a customer holds just as much value as yours. That’s not bashing man that’s just being honest I like GPS but I don’t like that decision not to let everyone know up front. I’m not i here to argue though.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> The fade on this SDK is just too beautiful not to post. Beautiful pinkish purple color coming on strong. You can almost call it a straight pink.
> The calyxes are that same color, it's really something View attachment 4177146


Gorgeous. Nothing more beautiful than a huge curvy fat cola. All dressed to impress. Make up all put on.(the fade) that's what my ol lady calls it. Shes running one my dad 90s purps he made back in the early 90s. It turns black/purple no matter what. Shes doing a flush with ice water. She put the water and ice in the freezer. Until its 36-8° then flushes him with it. Shes nvr not been black/purple. Shes got reds n pinks n blues in her. Actually one of the prettier plants I've seen. For an all black fans plant. She was doing it from a book she bought. Called 3 a light. Mike from exotics told her about it. Beautiful work @NugHeuser


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> So i should be expecting herms when i flower the girls?


You need to jus pull em and toss em. Not worth the time, energy, lighting, space, or any of the above. If your in a legal state. Toss em outside. And watch and learn how a hemp plant grows. Not a weed plant hemp. Which I would guess 90% of them are. I posted back 2 weeks after they went on sale. That were bogus seeds. And everyone talked shit on me. Then it all went down. Most people got males. And the ones who did flower them out were pathetic. I wouldn't waste my time if I was you.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Southern cross seed bank on IG has HoneyStomper for $40 a pack ,
> View attachment 4177171
> Found a keeper out of 5 beans .


@genuity is making some beautiful crosses. Chuckers paradise is full of beautiful plants from him.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Definetly wasnt expecting to hear this bad news. Just decided to see whay everyones weddings were looking like lol. Hopefully the gelato #45 are good?


None of the s1's are any good.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 7, 2018)

The fukn drama here at times is over bearing and redundant, back to our regularly recorded program...
Two weeks today...
5 Full Moon Fever
2 Cheap Thrills
3 Albert Super Tramp
5 Golden Nugget


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Killarkhronic said:


> Thinkin about grabbing cannaventure cookie wreck from great lakes genetics. Any input? No bad reviews about any male or hermies from that one particular strain from that company right? Lol


I think @Chunky Stool had some mutants or something with the cookie wrecks. I think. I'm running their LVTK and its huge indoor tent. For a 5gal bag. She takes up most of the tent across wide and the entire tent height wise. Shes def a stretcher.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yo I dont know about that but check this plant.
> View attachment 4177214 View attachment 4177215
> View attachment 4177217 View attachment 4177221
> Notice all the leaf twists? I ordered the "GG4 S1" and "Dosidos S1." But the thing I find funny as hell is that this plant in all the pictures was labeled "Dosidos S1." That or maybe I mixed them up. Heres a pick of the full plant...View attachment 4177225
> The one on the left was the one labeled "GG4 S1" and that fucker is huge about twice the size of this one and NO leaf twists. What do yall think? Did I get the real deal or maybe a cross of the gg4?


No they are straight trash. Real deal gg4 crosses have more than just leaf twist. Dark red stems, and if you've run gg4 before you know the smell. Of course being crosses. It would more than likely need to be a gg4 dom cross. 

Real deal Jamaican Pineapple x GG4 the original release gg4. The mother was the gg4. I'd put this cross up against any gg4 cross out there. No doubt about it. I got lucky AF finding this. Almost it in a flood. The red is a trait not a deficiency.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'll have to post them tomorrow, lights are out.
> I popped 5 seeds, 3 germinated, BB were the first of the gp seeds that hadn't germed for me, they have some funky looking seeds.
> 2 females out of the 3 plants. Completely different phenos. One that probably tripled in size from flip and the one with purple coming on that might've only doubled. That one is growing a lot tighter looking bud structure where as the taller one has the wispy long hair sativa look.
> They were pretty slow growing in veg, definitely lagged behind the rest of the GP gear.


Almost anything with ogkb jn it vegges slow AF.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No they are straight trash. Real deal gg4 crosses have more than just leaf twist. Dark red stems, and if you've run gg4 before you know the smell. Of course being crosses. It would more than likely need to be a gg4 dom cross.
> 
> Real deal Jamaican Pineapple x GG4 the original release gg4. The mother was the gg4. I'd put this cross up against any gg4 cross out there. No doubt about it. I got lucky AF finding this. Almost it in a flood. The red is a trait not a deficiency.
> View attachment 4177361 View attachment 4177363 View attachment 4177364 View attachment 4177365


That looks alot like gg4.thats a good find.the dark purp stems stands out.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No they are straight trash. Real deal gg4 crosses have more than just leaf twist. Dark red stems, and if you've run gg4 before you know the smell. Of course being crosses. It would more than likely need to be a gg4 dom cross.
> 
> Real deal Jamaican Pineapple x GG4 the original release gg4. The mother was the gg4. I'd put this cross up against any gg4 cross out there. No doubt about it. I got lucky AF finding this. Almost it in a flood. The red is a trait not a deficiency.
> View attachment 4177361 View attachment 4177363 View attachment 4177364 View attachment 4177365


I dont see any leaf twists.?


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That looks alot like gg4.thats a good find.the dark purp stems stands out.
> 
> View attachment 4177372


Or on this one (leaf twist). I theres more to it I guess like the purple/red stems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. 
My S1s are fire! 

Gelato on the left, Mimosa on the right...


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> My S1s are fire!
> View attachment 4177412
> Gelato on the left, Mimosa on the right...


Now that some funny shit right there!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 7, 2018)

Now that's funny right there, I don't care who you are.


Chunky Stool said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> My S1s are fire!
> View attachment 4177412
> Gelato on the left, Mimosa on the right...


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2018)

For anyone growing Pebble Pusher,
Hows your veg growth rate been? Does it seem to be right on par with other plants?
I'm not sure if it's something that I'm doing wrong or if they're just slow veggers. Got one left in veg at about 12"(granted I've super cropped it to make a bush) but is now *72 *days from sprout. Other than that I'm happy with them, unlike in the beginning, they've really started to branch out nicely. I think they're going to be great yeilders.
My fastest grower made it to about 16" at flip(all PP topped) which marked 60 days from sprout for veg. Talking turtle speed.
They hit that nitrous button at flip though. My first PP to go into flowering has atleast doubled in size after 12 days. I also ended up with 5 females out of 10. 

Here's my last vegging PP. Just put it under the blurple yesterday, shes spent most of her days under a t5.  

Here's my furthest along, day 12 since 12/12. It'll be interesting to see where it ends up. It seems to be on pace for about 4.5 ft from floor to tops. It's a good thing I have some cobs in this tent.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Can you post some pics? How has the Bandit performed for you?


Here's that pic. I'm guessing just a deficiency or too much of something, considering that it's only 3.5 weeks in.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Here's that pic. I'm guessing just a deficiency or too much of something, considering that it's only 3.5 weeks in. View attachment 4177438


phosphorous,to cold lights off or on temps,not enough flower nutes or ph imbalance fa sho.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> phosphorous,to cold lights off or on temps,not enough flower nutes or ph imbalance fa sho.


Yeah actually now that I think about it this plant was sitting right next to where I'm ducting in a/c so that could very well be it. 
I'm on my first go with super soil too so chances are it may be off a little. Sooner or later I plan to send some soil in to be tested so I can get it real dialed in.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

CV Ghost OG pic after final havest and weights.This one was my favorite pic on that run.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> CV Ghost OG pic after final havest and weights.This one was my favorite pic on that run.
> 
> View attachment 4177450


A lot of Heisengrow bashing here lately - is it too late for me to pile on?

That cat won a pack of rare Brisco County genetics back in the winter and apparently is hoarding them. My guess is it's for some kind of who knows what nefarious non intent. A scoundrel, I say.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A lot of Heisengrow bashing here lately - is it too late for me to pile on?
> 
> That cat won a pack of rare Brisco County genetics back in the winter and apparently is hoarding them. My guess is it's for some kind of who knows what nefarious non intent. A scoundrel, I say.
> 
> View attachment 4177461





Amos Otis said:


> A lot of Heisengrow bashing here lately - is it too late for me to pile on?
> 
> That cat won a pack of rare Brisco County genetics back in the winter and apparently is hoarding them. My guess is it's for some kind of who knows what nefarious non intent. A scoundrel, I say.
> 
> View attachment 4177461


Glad you brought that up,ima soak em tonight.
I feel like I soaked the orange ones and they never cracked open. I do have a few more though to go through.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> phosphorous,to cold lights off or on temps,not enough flower nutes or ph imbalance fa sho.


He is right would have responded with same thing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The fukn drama here at times is over bearing and redundant, back to our regularly recorded program...
> Two weeks today...View attachment 4177349
> 5 Full Moon Fever
> 2 Cheap Thrills
> ...


Very healthy man what are you starting your seedlings under ?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I dont see any leaf twists.?


Then you aren't looking. The one pic has the entire leaf twisted. Its 100% real deal gg4.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

Cookies n Chem dont remember what day.
   

Def digging this Pebble Pusher...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 7, 2018)

lookin healthy yt


----------



## sato108 (Aug 7, 2018)

Here's my weird looking cooking wreck that is turning out really nice in the right front of the tent. Nugs have been swelling and stacking nicely. Left front is a copper chem, just in for for about a week. Behind that a purple mountain majesty and behind the cookie wreck is my critical + 2.0.

Here is a picture of one of the buds and close up on the trichs.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 7, 2018)

Western Wiz. 
Starting to fill out, Day 16 since flip to 12/12.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem dont remember what day.
> View attachment 4177511 View attachment 4177513 View attachment 4177512
> 
> Def digging this Pebble Pusher...
> View attachment 4177514 View attachment 4177515 View attachment 4177516 View attachment 4177517



Healthy and lush as fuck man should turn out beautiful. Hope you got enough P in there for those babies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Very healthy man what are you starting your seedlings under ?


I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing 315 cmh or led. Makes me want to order a c.o.b. set or strips. The t5 just ain't keeping pace with cmh or less from what I'm seeing.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing 315 cmh or led. Makes me want to order a c.o.b. set or strips. The t5 just ain't keeping pace with cmh or less from what I'm seeing.


Exactly what I was thinking
I've got the T5 for starters but it just takes forever to get the 3rd set of leaves up before they dig in and take off a bit


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing 315 cmh or led. Makes me want to order a c.o.b. set or strips. The t5 just ain't keeping pace with cmh or less from what I'm seeing.


I don’t like my 315s for early clones or seedlings, but after the roots have established , they rock.
I find seedlings n clones tend to stretch under the 315s . 
I like the T5s to start things , they stack nodes well.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 7, 2018)

BIG THANKS to whomever it was that posted the links to the Pot Cast.New to me.

Was nice to hear the father in law mentioned in BOG and Subcools episodes.

Thanks again


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t like my 315s for early clones or seedlings, but after the roots have established , they rock.
> I find seedlings n clones tend to stretch under the 315s .
> I like the T5s to start things , they stack nodes well.


Ok, that is similar to how my old MH 250w was, great for veg but I'd have to shade clones and seedlings until they got going. 

Cheers and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Very healthy man what are you starting your seedlings under ?


4 lamp T5s, not sure how long I'll veg yet. Got a Blackdog 400 Phyto Max for flowering. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing 315 cmh or led. Makes me want to order a c.o.b. set or strips. The t5 just ain't keeping pace with cmh or less from what I'm seeing.


I like the T5s for veg. Maybe next time I'll just run the Blackdog from start to finish for comparison.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric 
315 doing there thing


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

6 months ago


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Healthy and lush as fuck man should turn out beautiful. Hope you got enough P in there for those babies.


Yeah next feeding theyll get a P boost with feeding. They will def need it. The cookies n chem is stankn up alot.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I'm guessing 315 cmh or led. Makes me want to order a c.o.b. set or strips. The t5 just ain't keeping pace with cmh or less from what I'm seeing.


I'm super impressed with my strips for flower.... I'm in the process of building a veg light. Out of the same strips other than higher Kelvin of course.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 7, 2018)

sato108 said:


> Here's my weird looking cooking wreck that is turning out really nice in the right front of the tent. Nugs have been swelling and stacking nicely. Left front is a copper chem, just in for for about a week. Behind that a purple mountain majesty and behind the cookie wreck is my critical + 2.0.View attachment 4177524
> 
> Here is a picture of one of the buds and close up on the trichs.
> View attachment 4177526 View attachment 4177527 View attachment 4177528


Very nice, I've got two that have identical looking leaves. Nice to see what they're gonna look like. Rusty from CV told me that was an Arcata Trainwreck trait.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem dont remember what day.
> View attachment 4177511 View attachment 4177513 View attachment 4177512
> 
> Def digging this Pebble Pusher...
> View attachment 4177514 View attachment 4177515 View attachment 4177516 View attachment 4177517


I have a cnc with that same leaf curve too it. How many did you see that on? How many did you pop? I popped 3 and only one is doing that. Funny, I was thinking about using the search bar to see if I could dig something about it out of this thread.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I have a cnc with that same leaf curve too it. How many did you see that on? How many did you pop? I popped 3 and only one is doing that. Funny, I was thinking about using the search bar to see if I could dig something about it out of this thread.


The two bigger fans that bent like that are from the tent door ducking in. Bc I run negative pressure. But I only germed 2 CNC. Both were female. This one jus vegged out faster. So it went in first. In 20 or so the other one will go in. It looks sati dom. Prob another fukn stardawg dom. Lol. But I have some magnum opus to flower. And chemtrail cookie breath pheno 2 that is jus outrageous. Topped once. The mains have so many nodes so close to each other. They almost look like colas forming in outdoor. When they first start flowering. Right before they stretch. The first pheno was shot in flower so I yanked it. I also have hibernate germed. 4 of them. In paper towels. And 3 deputy's. But I gotta flower some of the females I got in veg. I have like 18 different ones going. Something like that.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 7, 2018)

Right on. I was curious if it might be a trait that would help identify a specific pheno.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Exactly what I was thinking
> I've got the T5 for starters but it just takes forever to get the 3rd set of leaves up before they dig in and take off a bit


same here. Gonna take a chance on a 20K 8 bulb 2ft bank due to space, my current 6500K gets em up, but not much else, no matter how close. I always hit em with the mh in the tent though, heavier air movement and that HID seems to harden em up pretty quick. With GPS strains Im gonna keep flowering first month MH, then switch bulbs. I can only dream bout them cob thingies and the led thingabajigs per money.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t like my 315s for early clones or seedlings, but after the roots have established , they rock.
> I find seedlings n clones tend to stretch under the 315s .
> I like the T5s to start things , they stack nodes well.


The seedlings I've started under the T5 the past month have been slow away and almost stunted after 1st set of leaves but I'm in aust and we are at the end of winter so temps and soil not drying out quick enough may be the problem


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The seedlings I've started under the T5 the past month have been slow away and almost stunted after 1st set of leaves but I'm in aust and we are at the end of winter so temps and soil not drying out quick enough may be the problem


How old r your bulbs?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> 4 lamp T5s, not sure how long I'll veg yet. Got a Blackdog 400 Phyto Max for flowering.
> 
> 
> I like the T5s for veg. Maybe next time I'll just run the Blackdog from start to finish for comparison.


I seen grows where T5s are used for flowering and I know they work ok for autos but never tried a photo under them the whole grow.
The autos while buds were nice were still a bit light on for weight due to T5 I think but they grew well for height and node stacking


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I don’t like my 315s for early clones or seedlings, but after the roots have established , they rock.
> I find seedlings n clones tend to stretch under the 315s .
> I like the T5s to start things , they stack nodes well.


This is exactly what I was gonna say,my 315s aren't as good as my 5000k cobs or the 12 bulb t5.i always get better looking plants under the cobs than the cmh for sure.t5 is obsolete any more though.im running 200 watts of cob that blows my 12 bulb t5 out of rhe water at 400 watts


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Right on. I was curious if it might be a trait that would help identify a specific pheno.


Now the other fans are curved like that. That's the first I've seen that out of GPS gear. But it might be trait of the cookies n chem possibly. I imagine theres quite a few phenos. And I don't think theres been a tremendous amount of them run that's been shown out. Other than some of regulars in here and flex on IG.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How old r your bulbs?


Gd question I see where your coming from but although I've had this T5 fixture 4 bulb for approx 5 yrs I've only really used it for seedlings for weed and chillis and only at most run it for 2 months a year ...but I run it 24/7 and I've often wondered if I would see more growth going 18 or so hours instead.
So I would say the bulbs are 8-10 months old x 24/7 at the very most


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

I need to add I'm an outdoor grower apart from running a few 1000wt hps hydro 20 years ago in the old Chinese hats ..so I've been left behind technology a bit in regards to leds ,cobs and all the other fancy stuff


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd question I see where your coming from but although I've had this T5 fixture 4 bulb for approx 5 yrs I've only really used it for seedlings for weed and chillis and only at most run it for 2 months a year ...but I run it 24/7 and I've often wondered if I would see more growth going 18 or so hours instead.
> So I would say the bulbs are 8-10 months old x 24/7 at the very most


Lamp life for a T5 is 20,000 hours but, the quality and quantity of light dimimshes after about 6 months.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 7, 2018)

I'd say that it's time for some new bulbs then.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I thought we were just about getting the train back on the tracks lol


I tried to ...
I need new bulbs man lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How old r your bulbs?





quiescent said:


> I'd say that it's time for some new bulbs then.





Coloradoclear said:


> Lamp life for a T5 is 20,000 hours but, the quality and quantity of light dimimshes after about 6 months.


Cheers guys I'll order some new ones right now
Thanks for the help


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 7, 2018)

Pebble Pusher just hit 28 days flowering.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is exactly what I was gonna say,my 315s aren't as good as my 5000k cobs or the 12 bulb t5.i always get better looking plants under the cobs than the cmh for sure.t5 is obsolete any more though.im running 200 watts of cob that blows my 12 bulb t5 out of rhe water at 400 watts


This ^ I run all these: http://ursalighting.com/product/optilux/

Fucking phenomenal node stacking under the cobs for sure and I love how it tames stretch. I start from seedling on under them no problems, but I also use a light meter because I am always paranoid.

5x5 veg footprint and 4 1/2 flowering.

The future is definitely here and it is lookin bright =)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2018)

@40AmpstoFreedom 
What’s the price of one?
Can’t seem to find it on there site.
How long have you been running it?
18/6 or 24?


----------



## Werp (Aug 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This ^ I run all these: http://ursalighting.com/product/optilux/
> 
> Fucking phenomenal node stacking under the cobs for sure and I love how it tames stretch. I start from seedling on under them no problems, but I also use a light meter because I am always paranoid.
> 
> ...



Whats the price on that thing? (looked on website quickly and didn't see)


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @40AmpstoFreedom
> What’s the price of one?
> Can’t seem to find it on there site.
> How long have you been running it?
> 18/6 or 24?


I have never and probably will never fuck with light schedule. I run 24/7 for veg 12/12 flower. Never an issue no reason to change. You can run 3-4 of these bad asses in one room with one ac vent if you are rocking homes still or save a shit load of money on split in a build like I run. I have run it both ways. It is about 5-7 degree increase in temps for light. In a basement 35.7596° N, 79.0193° (North Carolina on up) you probably don't even need ac even, but for 2 months of summer. As long as at least 2 of the walls are underground anyways. I had 1500 foot basement with a garage door stayed 72 in 100 degree weather in Tenn.

I run 3 on a 20 amp breaker. I never change bulbs and save huge with way less heat. You can probably do 4 on a 20 amp just fine. This is huge for house growers like I used to be. A game changer for sure. Incredible for warehouses.

I bought mine before they ever went on sale or public and paid 1200 bucks a piece not sure if that is the norm now or not but they used to be more pricey. I know they planned on getting that down after release so it probably is standard now. I think that my guys told me last time we spoke as being the new price. These guys are on top of their game. I found them a few years ago and made good roots with the company when they were getting things going. I could tell by speaking with them and seeing their products they were on a whole other fuckin level.


----------



## Fixed up (Aug 7, 2018)

Werp said:


> Whats the price on that thing? (looked on website quickly and didn't see)


Only place I could find it.

https://www.ledgrowlightsdepot.com/products/ursa-optilux-16


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 7, 2018)

Email them directly and ask if you can buy straight from them. I bought straight from them and continue to, but I am also a little different than the average person so no guarantees.

And no I am not sponsored by them or affiliated with them, but I sure would like to be won't lie. Feel free to tellem I recommended them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 7, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4177544@thenotsoesoteric
> 315 doing there thing


Very nice!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This ^ I run all these: http://ursalighting.com/product/optilux/
> 
> Fucking phenomenal node stacking under the cobs for sure and I love how it tames stretch. I start from seedling on under them no problems, but I also use a light meter because I am always paranoid.
> 
> ...


Just researched that light
That is one beast


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Just researched that light
> That is one beast


It's all about the drivers and voltage on the cobs.i prefer to build them so I can get that super spread out footprint and eficiency.premade fixtures are harder to ship so that pack higher voltage cobs on a smaller frame.
Smaller volatage and more cobs would cost a fortune pre built
These would cost you around 5000 to have built any day of the week.the most these companys are putting in a fixture is 12 cobs.
I get retarded growth with 30 low wattage cobs over a 4x10 2500 in parts and worth every cent


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's all about the drivers and voltage on the cobs.i prefer to build them so I can get that super spread out footprint and eficiency.premade fixtures are harder to ship so that pack higher voltage cobs on a smaller frame.
> Smaller volatage and more cobs would cost a fortune pre built
> These would cost you around 5000 to have built any day of the week.the most these companys are putting in a fixture is 12 cobs.
> I get retarded growth with 30 low wattage cobs over a 4x10 2500 in parts and worth every cent


I've learnt a fair bit about them today for sure cheers
And I do apologise to @greenpointseeds For the last couple pages i realise this is a GPS thread not a grow lights thread


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Did this logic dude purchase the seeds and continue to sell them after he knew they were fake rather than take a loss?


Yup or he is somethingaboutgenetics 
(the original origin of the fakes)


----------



## Florigrown (Aug 7, 2018)

So my pig has a bud growing out of a leaf, and my cookies that I think has female pre flowers has a quad fan leaf node and seems to be doing it again the next one.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Did this logic dude purchase the seeds and continue to sell them after he knew they were fake rather than take a loss?


How about he never intended to take a loss because he knew what he was doing right from the start 

A deliberate act to rip ppl off for $ and not care about morals,reputations or in general just being a gd human.

In aust we would have buried him up to his neck next to a giant ant hill...in Africa he woulda been stoned to death.
Already he's prob thinking he's got away with it....


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I don’t think Blumats would scale up well, even at the size Heisengrow rolls, I think they would be a bit too fussy to set up and maintain. I believe @Greengenes707 moved away from them for that reason a while back.
> 
> For small grows, like mine, hard to beat.


I'm gonna disagree. Dripper tape is the shiznit. Blumats are all passive so as long as you can keep your res full you're golden. My 55g auto tops off so it's never really below 53 or 54 gallons. Filtered water source on a float switch for the win. The challenge with Blumats it the upfront cost for carrots, but again, tape can solve a lot of the issues distribution drippers cannot.


----------



## Little Dog (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I just need new bulbs man.....


Lol! Love it dude!


----------



## Sour Wreck (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You can definitely save cash building your own but you are wrong about light spread with this brand. I also do not think you can compare heat sinks. They have hightech fancy adjectives I can't remember for how the angle + reflect lights in them. This is why they don't have to be so spread out. I know it works for a fact because I have my own higher end spectrometer and have seen them tested on on the real deal big boy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## quiescent (Aug 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> I'm gonna disagree. Dripper tape is the shiznit. Blumats are all passive so as long as you can keep your res full you're golden. My 55g auto tops off so it's never really below 53 or 54 gallons. Filtered water source on a float switch for the win. The challenge with Blumats it the upfront cost for carrots, but again, tape can solve a lot of the issues distribution drippers cannot.


I'd be worried about what happens when a blumat malfunctions and the valve stays open but your res never runs out with a setup like that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

quick question;
when reveging a plant after harvest is it best to leave in its original container or would I shock the shit out it if I cut the rootball down and repotted it in a smaller pot before throwing it back into veg?.
I've never had to reveg a plant after harvest (just clones taken in flower) but I lost the cuttings and this particular one is no longer available. These are just about ready for harvest and I can already tell I've got a couple of stand out keepers. (3Chems)


And yeah, this isn't the "Top Dawg" thread but it has way more activity from some of my favorite growers


----------



## kindnug (Aug 8, 2018)

That would be an extreme flush, also known as a flood.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> quick question;
> when reveging a plant after harvest is it best to leave in its original container or would I shock the shit out it if I cut the rootball down and repotted it in a smaller pot before throwing it back into veg?.
> I've never had to reveg a plant after harvest (just a clones taken in flower) but I lost the cuttings and this particular one is no longer available. These are just about ready for harvest and I can already tell I've got a couple of stand out keepers. (3Chems)


I usually up-pot if i'm going to reveg for a mother-plant. 
I'm sure it would shock it removing roots + putting in a smaller container, although it could pull thru.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I usually up-pot if i'm going to reveg for a mother-plant.
> I'm sure it would shock it removing roots + putting in a smaller container, although it could pull thru.


That's my line of thinking too but my veg room is packed. I'm brainstorming trying to find a way to save these without it being too much of a pain in ass. I know I'm looking at a few weeks before I can grab some viable cuttings.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's my line of thinking too but my veg room is packed. I'm brainstorming trying to find a way to save these without it being too much of a pain in ass. I know I'm looking at a few weeks before I can grab some viable cuttings.


They don’t need very much light . 
This has been my biggest problem with revegging . I give them to much. 
I’d just stick it somewhere out of the way with some small CFLs to give it 24hrs of light . This could buy you sometime to make room.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

I just traded for sum of these. What kinda smell and taste did u get and were they short or tall and lanky


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> They don’t need very much light .
> This has been my biggest problem with revegging . I give them to much.
> I’d just stick it somewhere out of the way with some small CFLs to give it 24hrs of light . This could buy you sometime to make room.


Really? Hmmm. 
I assumed I needed to throw it right back under the CMH to coax new growth but lower light levels make perfect sense since re-vegging can be a delicate timely process.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really? Hmmm.
> I assumed I needed to throw it right back under the CMH to coax new growth but lower light levels make perfect sense since re-vegging can be a delicate timely process.


I'm getting new growth from my reveg but it's all single blade leads how long before I can expect it to go back to normal


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really? Hmmm.
> I assumed I needed to throw it right back under the CMH to coax new growth but lower light levels make perfect sense since re-vegging can be a delicate timely process.


If you put it right under a cmh you’ll burn her up, (I know from experience)
Treat it like a clone


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'm getting new growth from my reveg but it's all single blade leads how long before I can expect it to go back to normal


The single blade will last a couple weeks 
(Depending on how fast they r growing)
before they start throwing normals again.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> quick question;
> when reveging a plant after harvest is it best to leave in its original container or would I shock the shit out it if I cut the rootball down and repotted it in a smaller pot before throwing it back into veg?.
> I've never had to reveg a plant after harvest (just a clones taken in flower) but I lost the cuttings and this particular one is no longer available. These are just about ready for harvest and I can already tell I've got a couple of stand out keepers. (3Chems)
> 
> ...


I've seen quite a few ole timers out in OR trim up a rootball, trim the plant down to almost bonsai lookin, put under an easy light and don't feed much. First time I seen it, I jumped up, hollarin, etc, they just laughed at me. Said it was how they keep their moms in smaller spaces. I finally got the nerve to try it and although I went yrs not even hardly trying to touch the rootball, after observing that, I ain't so shy of em anymore. I'll trim a rootbound half gallon pot plant just a little never hitting that main vein, and repot, and most times it takes right off after a day or two. They claimed when they wanted shoots off the moms, they'd feed it a lil more and give a lil more light. Take their cuttings and go on.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> The single blade will last a couple weeks
> (Depending on how fast they r growing)
> before they start throwing normals again. View attachment 4177697


Many thnx been going for a couple weeks now. Although my circumstances may be different. I forgot to take cuts and ended of taking them while it was in early stages of flowering to preserve the strain.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I've seen quite a few ole timers out in OR trim up a rootball, trim the plant down to almost bonsai lookin, put under an easy light and don't feed much. First time I seen it, I jumped up, hollarin, etc, they just laughed at me. Said it was how they keep their moms in smaller spaces. I finally got the nerve to try it and although I went yrs not even hardly trying to touch the rootball, after observing that, I ain't so shy of em anymore. I'll trim a rootbound half gallon pot plant just a little never hitting that main vein, and repot, and most times it takes right off after a day or two. They claimed when they wanted shoots off the moms, they'd feed it a lil more and give a lil more light. Take their cuttings and go on.


Trimming roots can be a very good thing , but doing it after the shock of 90% or more of the growth been removed, from harvesting, I wouldn’t recommend it .
It’s to much shock at once, on a mother that you are not cutting all the stock off is different, then trying to get plant to revegg


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 8, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Many thnx been going for a couple weeks now. Although my circumstances may be different. I forgot to take cuts and ended of taking them while it was in early stages of flowering to preserve the strain.


What you did was “MonsterCropping”
I’ve played with this a bit. You will get unreal branching once it takes off, but the slow growth at the start isn’t worth it in the long run.
I will be farther ahead if I clone normally and train for lots of heads vs doing MC .
The MCs do make for a good start at a Mom , but a lot of the branching should be cut away before going back to flowering if not intended for a Mom.
They just make to many suckers .


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd be worried about what happens when a blumat malfunctions and the valve stays open but your res never runs out with a setup like that.


Then never buy Blumats and you'll be fine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Trimming roots can be a very good thing , but doing it after the shock of 90% or more of the growth been removed, from harvesting, I wouldn’t recommend it .
> It’s to much shock at once, on a mother that you are not cutting all the stock off is different, then trying to get plant to revegg


Agreed ^^ 
Gotta moderate the stress or they'll stall.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I just traded for sum of these. What kinda smell and taste did u get and were they short or tall and lanky


Did you mean the 3Chems? You didn't quote anyone so not sure if this was a ? for me or not, but the 3Chems is all gas and skunk. One has a slight lemony thing going on at the very end. Its not really "lanky" like an OG but the branches needed some support once the buds filled in. I kept the 2 best males and just did an open pollination outside with a few keepers I've been running for awhile. I think its going to pair really nice with Apollo 11 F4, Goji OG, LVTK, TNT, and Copper Chem...though I'm not sure what to expect from the Copper Chem pairing due to the serious inbreeding from all the Chemdogs together.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did you mean the 3Chems? You didn't quote anyone so not sure if this was a ? for me or not, but the 3Chems is all gas and skunk. One has a slight lemony thing going on at the very end. Its not really "lanky" like an OG but the branches needed some support once the buds filled in. I kept the 2 best males and just did an open pollination outside with a few keepers I've been running for awhile. I think its going to pair really nice with Apollo 11 F4, Goji OG, LVTK, TNT, and Copper Chem...though I'm not sure what to expect from the Copper Chem pairing due to the serious inbreeding from all the Chemdogs together.


I'm pretty stoned lol so I guess I forgot to tag the guy or gal. I was referring to the jetfuelxstardawg


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

kaneboy said:


> I grabbed the g6 jet fuel x star dawg ,the days are changing once you would of paid a fortune for genetics like these that's if you got the chance to even buy them great work gu


How was the jetfuel


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> I'm pretty stoned lol so I guess I forgot to tag the guy or gal. I was referring to the jetfuelxstardawg


Me too, lol. 

I'll bet that Jet Fuel x Star Dawg will be nice though.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Me too, lol.
> 
> I'll bet that Jet Fuel x Star Dawg will be nice though.


I got high hopes for it. I also got the floridagrapeskunkxstardawg if anyone has any info on that they could share I'd be very grateful


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> same here. Gonna take a chance on a 20K 8 bulb 2ft bank due to space, my current 6500K gets em up, but not much else, no matter how close. I always hit em with the mh in the tent though, heavier air movement and that HID seems to harden em up pretty quick. With GPS strains Im gonna keep flowering first month MH, then switch bulbs. I can only dream bout them cob thingies and the led thingabajigs per money.


I am adjustable from roughly 225 watts to 900ish in DIY led. I have less than 400 bucks in my light. And I have access to temp n humidity. I can control all my tents fans, lights, dehumidifiers, or whatever. DIY is the best way to go. Honestly depending on how big of a space you have. You can build a very nice light for under 275 bucks.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Gd question I see where your coming from but although I've had this T5 fixture 4 bulb for approx 5 yrs I've only really used it for seedlings for weed and chillis and only at most run it for 2 months a year ...but I run it 24/7 and I've often wondered if I would see more growth going 18 or so hours instead.
> So I would say the bulbs are 8-10 months old x 24/7 at the very most


I get faster and more veg growth under 18/6 than I do 24/7


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher just hit 28 days flowering.View attachment 4177584View attachment 4177585 View attachment 4177586View attachment 4177587 View attachment 4177588


Beautiful @LubdaNugs


----------



## smashcity (Aug 8, 2018)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> How was the jetfuel


No lie, that jet fuel has been some of most potent strains I've had next to the Tahoe og. Mad I passed on this strain when 303 had them available.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's my line of thinking too but my veg room is packed. I'm brainstorming trying to find a way to save these without it being too much of a pain in ass. I know I'm looking at a few weeks before I can grab some viable cuttings.


Just take a cut, and throw it in a solo. Itll will root and reveg faster. I only take cuts from flower. And I have revegged about 25 plants. The smaller the plant. The faster. I revegged a giant skunk #1 last year. Both ways. I left pieces on the original plant and also took two cuttings. Put em soil with willow water. Both in the solos rooted revegged and started growing 2.5 weeks before the original potted one did.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just take a cut, and throw it in a solo. Itll will root and reveg faster. I only take cuts from flower. And I have revegged about 25 plants. The smaller the plant. The faster. I revegged a giant skunk #1 last year. Both ways. I left pieces on the oriental plant and also took two cuttings. Put em soil with willow water. Both in the solos rooted revegged and started growing 2.5 weeks before the original potted one did.


Oriental cannabis you say? F-ing auto correct! Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Oriental cannabis you say? F-ing auto correct! Lol


Lol yeah it got me. I seen. I get all kinds of weird autocorrect sometimes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> *Oriental cannabis* you say? F-ing auto correct! Lol


Thai stick?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You can definitely save cash building your own but you are wrong about light spread with this brand. I also do not think you can compare heat sinks. They have hightech fancy adjectives I can't remember for how the angle + reflect lights in them. This is why they don't have to be so spread out. I know it works for a fact because I have my own higher end spectrometer and have seen them tested on on the real deal big boy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As for your opinion on my character because I "work"for logic I'm done with that.
As far as the light goes cob LEDs are like t5s,anyone in the business will tell you the footprint of a cob is as big as the fixture.
That fixture is nothing more than a spotlight.
It has the same par footprint as any other single bulb fixture.the last foot around the edges suffers.you can see it in there par diagram.
My point on building your own is you can put more lower wattage cobs to cover up the entire footprint of a 5x5 for less money using a cob fixture that is the size of your grow area.
More cobs spaced out at lower wattages are more efficient.those led manufacturers build there fixtures to the minimum before having to ship them using a shipping company which would cost more money
If they told you that fixture being 2.5x2.5 is better than a fixture that's as big as your grow space there lying to your face.

Using a fixture that is as big as the footprint you cover you dont get the dropoffs at the edge of a 4x4.this is taken from there website and not that great in my opinion for 1200 dollars worth of light.
That company couldnt ship this fixture if they wanted to.would require freight shipping.
Built for a 4x5 750 watts.
There is 640 watts of nothing that can compare to a DE HPS.thats a misconception and a lie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol yeah it got me. I seen. I get all kinds of weird autocorrect sometimes.


I swear my autocorrect is possessed. 
Sometimes it even takes words that are spelled correctly and replaces them with nonsense!


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> As for your opinion on my character because I "work"for logic I'm done with that.
> As far as the light goes cob LEDs are like t5s,anyone in the business will tell you the footprint of a cob is as big as the fixture.
> That fixture is nothing more than a spotlight.
> It has the same par footprint as any other single bulb fixture.the last foot around the edges suffers.you can see it in there par diagram.
> ...


More points of light, lesser voltage, more efficient and better coverage. If you have the time and money def the way to go. That's what I did. 

Only premade fixtures id consider are quatum boards. IMO COBs will always be better when designed for your room and DIY.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol yeah it got me. I seen. I get all kinds of weird autocorrect sometimes.


I know but samurai kush sounds badass!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I swear my autocorrect is possessed.
> Sometimes it even takes words that are spelled correctly and replaces them with nonsense!


Same here, takes correct words and screws them all up.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> More points of light, lesser voltage, more efficient and better coverage. If you have the time and money def the way to go. That's what I did.
> 
> Only premade fixtures id consider are quatum boards. IMO COBs will always be better when designed for your room and DIY.


I did about 8 months of research before I decided to DIY. And I came up with the same answer. More lights sources, better coverage, and I'm only running 24v system. And only actually pushing 23.88v normally at about I think 13.xx Amps in parallel. And multiple drivers. I can take it down to one driver and push about 237 watts. Is the lowest I've went. And maxed would just be under 1k. But I dont push them that hard at all. The most I've run it continuously is 825 watts.

Edit: and being able to control everything in my grows from my hand while I'm having dinner with my family at restaurant. Is priceless.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I did about 8 months of research before I decided to DIY. And I came up with the same answer. More lights sources, better coverage, and I'm only running 24v system. And only actually pushing 23.88v normally at about I think 13.xx Amps in parallel. And multiple drivers. I can down to one driver and push about 237 watts. Is the lowest I've went. And maxed would just be under 1k. But I dont push them that hard at all. The most I've run it continuously is 825 watts.


I ran cobs originally. My issue was I didn't have enough to cover my space properly. Cobs themselves aren't terribly expensive but when you start to add I the cost of the heatsinks, it starts changing things a bit. I switched to quantum boards and am super happy with them. But it's really whatever your preference is. I was able to get the metal for my heatsinks from my boy who works at a metal shop for free and reused my drivers. Again, whatever your preference and budget allows.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

Anybody gotten response from email since everything went down.. Ive got a cpl shipping notices but not a single fukn reply to my messages. Ive sent a couple emails a week and half ago and a couple more a couple days ago.

I sent a MO in for 2 orders and they only sent me one pack. I havent gotten a single response outside of the couple mass emails from the beginning of this fiasco. They always used to respond to emails quick but this is some real life bullshit.. Ive got 3 packs that they arent responding to me about and a shipping notice from last friday that hasnt even gotten a 1st scan yet.

Ive been nothing but patient but my patience is running thin from the lack of response

@Gu~ Wtf happened to the customer service bruh.. Im missin fuckin packs.. dont appreciate the radio silence


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

sato108 said:


> I ran cobs originally. My issue was I didn't have enough to cover my space properly. Cobs themselves aren't terribly expensive but when you start to add I the cost of the heatsinks, it starts changing things a bit. I switched to quantum boards and am super happy with them. But it's really whatever your preference is. I was able to get the metal for my heatsinks from my boy who works at a metal shop for free and reused my drivers. Again, whatever your preference and budget allows.


I agree 100% I work for a sign company. Like high rise signs n stuff. We do led changeovers all kinds of stuff. We do our metal fab work. I used thick walled extruded aluminum tubing. Cut three sides. Every inch. Its 2x2 tubing. I used heat sink tape. And mounted my strips on the uncut side. Then bought little 45mm x 45mm PC fans and mounted them in one end. They blow through the tube. Keeps the leds super cool. I run 4 channels for lighting. One is all off, one for 3000k Samsung single rows, one for Samsung 2700k double rows, and one for the custom reds I had made. Then I use another 4 channel controller for my fans,humidifier, ect.

You can kinda see how cut them.
I added the dual rows after.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Anybody gotten response from email since everything went down.. Ive got a cpl shipping notices but not a single fukn reply to my messages. Ive sent a couple emails a week and half ago and a couple more a couple days ago.
> 
> I sent a MO in for 2 orders and they only sent me one pack. I havent gotten a single response outside of the couple mass emails from the beginning of this fiasco. They always used to respond to emails quick but this is some real life bullshit.. Ive got 3 packs that they arent responding to me about and a shipping notice from last friday that hasnt even gotten a 1st scan yet.
> 
> ...


I had total radio silence and got everything I was expecting as of yesterday. No other input to add, but it sounds frustrating.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Anybody gotten response from email since everything went down.. Ive got a cpl shipping notices but not a single fukn reply to my messages. Ive sent a couple emails a week and half ago and a couple more a couple days ago.
> 
> I sent a MO in for 2 orders and they only sent me one pack. I havent gotten a single response outside of the couple mass emails from the beginning of this fiasco. They always used to respond to emails quick but this is some real life bullshit.. Ive got 3 packs that they arent responding to me about and a shipping notice from last friday that hasnt even gotten a 1st scan yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this post. I was thinking of putting in an order. I wonder if theyre dealing with legal issues and whatnot.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 8, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Thanks for this post. I was thinking of putting in an order. I wonder if theyre dealing with legal issues and whatnot.


Based on what I have seen I think everything is cool.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Based on what I have seen I think everything is cool.


Ya everything is cool and I did receive 1/4 of my order safely.. 

Everything looked great packaging/label wise and I hope theyre able to get back to priority shipping soon.. My only problem was there was a mistake and ZERO communication. Im confident Ill be able to work things out, just venting frustration


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 8, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> More points of light, lesser voltage, more efficient and better coverage. If you have the time and money def the way to go. That's what I did.
> 
> Only premade fixtures id consider are quatum boards. IMO COBs will always be better when designed for your room and DIY.


This is true for the most part aside from custom chips the company builds themselves and have designed from the ground up, warranty, and the way light is angled covers perfectly, but have fun breaking down your 10k grow in less than 24 hours with DIY....Hell, even a house grow would be ridiculous how can you pack that shit up and move it on your own in a timely manner out of a house? This is why we buy what we buy not to mention time is money. Takes me 22 hours to break down and get the fuck out and I would recommend everyone after they set up a room to put it to a stop watch and break it down so reality can set in.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is true but have fun breaking down your 10k grow in less than 24 hours with DIY....Hell even a house grow would be ridiculous how can you pack that shit up and move it on your own in a timely manner. This is why we buy what we buy not to mention time is money.


Super easy to take down,can also disconnect 2 drivers from the setup and only use a section of the array if I want.hard to do that with a premade fixture.
Can also bring one corner down or up to compensate for shorter plants so the light distance is closer to some than others.look at this footprint,straight gangster 1500 watts over a 4x10


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 8, 2018)

For me it was the bulkiness. What do you put them in when carrying them out of where your growing? The lights I bought are like 30 inches x 30 inches~. I can stack six in a box and takem out on a hand cart.

DIY is definitely a nice money saver, but it just seemed to be in short way too bulky and no warranty or anything. For me that was far more important in the decision making process than anything else. Both are have really good benefits and clearly both can grow amazing pot, but for most of the world where it is still illegal I just think the other seems the way to go.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 8, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Then never buy Blumats and you'll be fine


I use them already lol. They don't have 100% reliability. I've had the previously mentioned scenario happen to me. Luckily I only fill about 15 gallons at a time, coulda been a real mess.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> For me it was the bulkiness. What do you put them in when carrying them out of where your growing? The lights I bought are like 30 inches x 30 inches~. I can stack six in a box and takem out on a hand cart.
> 
> DIY is definitely a nice money saver, but it just seemed to be in short way too bulky and no warranty or anything. For me that was far more important in the decision making process than anything else. Both are have really good benefits and clearly both can grow amazing pot, but for most of the world where it is still illegal I just think the other seems the way to go.


40.. I agree with most what you post (one of the few on here ) but this one doesn't really make a whole lotta sense to me.. maybe it does and Im jus a lil too 

Those were some bad ass lights for plug-n-play tho.. Personally Ive always been one for more points of light the better.. but for a single lamp its the cats pajamas


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Aug 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Anybody gotten response from email since everything went down.. Ive got a cpl shipping notices but not a single fukn reply to my messages. Ive sent a couple emails a week and half ago and a couple more a couple days ago.
> 
> I sent a MO in for 2 orders and they only sent me one pack. I havent gotten a single response outside of the couple mass emails from the beginning of this fiasco. They always used to respond to emails quick but this is some real life bullshit.. Ive got 3 packs that they arent responding to me about and a shipping notice from last friday that hasnt even gotten a 1st scan yet.
> 
> ...


I'm one of the ones that got there order siezed and I'm still waiting for a response from them. Last time I had any contact with them was Ally when I first let them know about the order getting nicked. That was well over 2 weeks ago and I've had nothing but silence on there end. Gotta say I'm really disappointed in GP. I always heard how great their customer service was, but I'm definitely not seeing it.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone in here using recharge beneficials in coco?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> 40.. I agree with most what you post (one of the few on here ) but this one doesn't really make a whole lotta sense to me.. maybe it does and Im jus a lil too
> 
> Those were some bad ass lights for plug-n-play tho.. Personally Ive always been one for more points of light the better.. but for a single lamp its the cats pajamas


Look at all the different diy models. They are all large like 4x4 4x8 so that they can get the optimal footprint because the cobs aren't angled and LED light is incredibly direct. What do you put them in so they can't be seen when carrying them out to a uhaul or whatever you are using to get out of a bad situation? I just couldn't imagine moving a 10-20k watt grow and it being manageable with the DIY. I went with plug n play knowing it would cost more but there were other benefits as well.

There is a guy that builds awesome ones on IC I almost went with, but I just couldn't figure out a way to get them around easy by my self. I have had to break down quickly before so everything I bring in my grow room I really think through as far as being easily *mobile AND concealable*. IE my reservoirs are no longer 50 gallon drums. I use 50 gallon collapsible plastic reservoirs that you can fit 4 of in a large rubber maid. I try to make sure everything can fit in a rubbermaid or an easy to move self built box that can fit on a moving hand cart. If I can't easily lift, move, or takes too long to break down it doesn't become part of my grow.

I know those aren't issues for everyone but DIY just wasn't for me. All the lights fit a purpose just like all grow methods are worthy and have a purpose whether its hydro, soil, or coco.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree 100% I work for a sign company. Like high rise signs n stuff. We do led changeovers all kinds of stuff. We do our metal fab work. I used thick walled extruded aluminum tubing. Cut three sides. Every inch. Its 2x2 tubing. I used heat sink tape. And mounted my strips on the uncut side. Then bought little 45mm x 45mm PC fans and mounted them in one end. They blow through the tube. Keeps the leds super cool. I run 4 channels for lighting. One is all off, one for 3000k Samsung single rows, one for Samsung 2700k double rows, and one for the custom reds I had made. Then I use another 4 channel controller for my fans,humidifier, ect.
> 
> You can kinda see how cut them.
> I added the dual rows after.
> View attachment 4177775 View attachment 4177776 View attachment 4177777


Love the build. I was going to go with strips for my last build but the ones I wanted were continually out of stock. So I ended building a second set of QBs in the 4k spectrum. Going to add some deep red and uvb diodes one I'm done with this grow


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 8, 2018)

my new favorite ebay special ph pen....88J3.... lights up green too! ordered 2... 35$ a piece, other ones bout the same. lasts long, easy to recalibrate. just no light.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Same here, takes correct words and screws them all up.


That ain't no shit. 
Autocorrect is litterly teaching me how to spell words incorrectly. Making me think I have them wrong by "autocorrecting", some of the time the autocorrect takes a correct word and replaces it with a word that dont even exist


----------



## sato108 (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Look at all the different diy models. They are all large like 4x4 4x8 so that they can get the optimal footprint because the cobs aren't angled and LED light is incredibly direct. What do you put them in so they can't be seen when carrying them out to a uhaul or whatever you are using to get out of a bad situation? I just couldn't imagine moving a 10-20k watt grow and it being manageable with the DIY. I went with plug n play knowing it would cost more but there were other benefits as well.
> 
> There is a guy that builds awesome ones on IC I almost went with, but I just couldn't figure out a way to get them around easy by my self. I have had to break down quickly before so everything I bring in my grow room I really think through as far as being easily *mobile AND concealable*. IE my reservoirs are no longer 50 gallon drums. I use 50 gallon collapsible plastic reservoirs that you can fit 4 of in a large rubber maid. I try to make sure everything can fit in a rubbermaid or an easy to move self built box that can fit on a moving hand cart. If I can't easily lift, move, or takes too long to break down it doesn't become part of my grow.
> 
> I know those aren't issues for everyone but DIY just wasn't for me. All the lights fit a purpose just like all grow methods are worthy and have a purpose whether its hydro, soil, or coco.


Dude, you made my life so much easier. Converted to super Soil and autopots. I have to thank you for that. 

As for the DIY lights, I see your point about the size of the cobs. My QB lights are 24 x 30, the light is about 3 inches h high (1/4 plate and the thickness of the driver) and covers a 4x4 footprint. HLG has great customer service as well. But again, it's preference and whatever works best for your needs.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 8, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> That ain't no shit.
> Autocorrect is litterly teaching me how to spell words incorrectly. Making me think I have them wrong by "autocorrecting", some of the time the autocorrect takes a correct word and replaces it with a word that dont even exist


Autocorrect hates me. Have to constantly keep fighting it cause sometimes it will autocorrect in English and sometimes in Spanish...

Edit: and it will [email protected] up in both languages


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone in here using recharge beneficials in coco?


I just ordered some for my super soil.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> my new favorite ebay special ph pen....88J3.... lights up green too! ordered 2... 35$ a piece, other ones bout the same. lasts long, easy to recalibrate. just no light.


Mine went out last night and had to get a new one, found one for 7 bucks, ended up getting two since they always go out after a few months.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 8, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Mine went out last night and had to get a new one, found one for 7 bucks, ended up getting two since they always go out after a few months.


yea, i know the ones... little square yellow n blue ones...


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 8, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, i know the ones... little square yellow n blue ones...


these last more like a year...they all the china special..


----------



## genuity (Aug 8, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> I'm one of the ones that got there order siezed and I'm still waiting for a response from them. Last time I had any contact with them was Ally when I first let them know about the order getting nicked. That was well over 2 weeks ago and I've had nothing but silence on there end. Gotta say I'm really disappointed in GP. I always heard how great their customer service was, but I'm definitely not seeing it.


No communication 

Sounds like this one seed bank..


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

Cookies N Chem


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> For me it was the bulkiness. What do you put them in when carrying them out of where your growing? The lights I bought are like 30 inches x 30 inches~. I can stack six in a box and takem out on a hand cart.
> 
> DIY is definitely a nice money saver, but it just seemed to be in short way too bulky and no warranty or anything. For me that was far more important in the decision making process than anything else. Both are have really good benefits and clearly both can grow amazing pot, but for most of the world where it is still illegal I just think the other seems the way to go.


I can break down and store away my tent light and all under my bed in less than hour. My light fits inside the my tent. I jus pull plants. Lower light to floor. Pull four legs. Top of tent sets down inside itself. And every part I have had a 5 year warranty.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Beautiful @LubdaNugs


Thank you.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is true for the most part aside from custom chips the company builds themselves and have designed from the ground up, warranty, and the way light is angled covers perfectly, but have fun breaking down your 10k grow in less than 24 hours with DIY....Hell, even a house grow would be ridiculous how can you pack that shit up and move it on your own in a timely manner out of a house? This is why we buy what we buy not to mention time is money. Takes me 22 hours to break down and get the fuck out and I would recommend everyone after they set up a room to put it to a stop watch and break it down so reality can set in.


I can take my 3k down in about an hour. The DIY 30 gallon SIPs are a whole other monster. 

Lights no problem. SIPs are a huge problem, especially with the 10 gal res andv air stones.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How about he never intended to take a loss because he knew what he was doing right from the start
> 
> A deliberate act to rip ppl off for $ and not care about morals,reputations or in general just being a gd human.
> 
> ...


Here in the US we make people like him the fucking President of our country, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just take a cut, and throw it in a solo. Itll will root and reveg faster. I only take cuts from flower. And I have revegged about 25 plants. The smaller the plant. The faster. I revegged a giant skunk #1 last year. Both ways. I left pieces on the original plant and also took two cuttings. Put em soil with willow water. Both in the solos rooted revegged and started growing 2.5 weeks before the original potted one did.


There should be enough branching for me to try that both ways.
Thanks for the tips


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I use them already lol. They don't have 100% reliability. I've had the previously mentioned scenario happen to me. Luckily I only fill about 15 gallons at a time, coulda been a real mess.


Runaways are real


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I use them already lol. They don't have 100% reliability. I've had the previously mentioned scenario happen to me. Luckily I only fill about 15 gallons at a time, coulda been a real mess.


Oh man, when I first started using them, I can't tell you how much of a pain in the ass they were for me. I always wanted to adjust them and run them as close to wet as possible. I would get run outs all the time, come home to the tent more like a fucking swimming pool. It even seeped through to carpet once, before I smartened up and stopped trusting those foil "trays" that come with the tent. 

BUT, ever since I started setting them per recommendation, stopped tinkering with them so much, and started running them on the slightly dryer (still moist top to bottom) than wet side, I have had zero run out issues. I have adjusted the blumats open a 1/2 arrow twice as I've gotten further into flower to account for the increased root mass, and I have still had no issue this run. I also added a tray to that can support my res size (20gals) as a backup but hope not to have to use it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Look at all the different diy models. They are all large like 4x4 4x8 so that they can get the optimal footprint because the cobs aren't angled and LED light is incredibly direct. What do you put them in so they can't be seen when carrying them out to a uhaul or whatever you are using to get out of a bad situation? I just couldn't imagine moving a 10-20k watt grow and it being manageable with the DIY. I went with plug n play knowing it would cost more but there were other benefits as well.
> 
> There is a guy that builds awesome ones on IC I almost went with, but I just couldn't figure out a way to get them around easy by my self. I have had to break down quickly before so everything I bring in my grow room I really think through as far as being easily *mobile AND concealable*. IE my reservoirs are no longer 50 gallon drums. I use 50 gallon collapsible plastic reservoirs that you can fit 4 of in a large rubber maid. I try to make sure everything can fit in a rubbermaid or an easy to move self built box that can fit on a moving hand cart. If I can't easily lift, move, or takes too long to break down it doesn't become part of my grow.
> 
> I know those aren't issues for everyone but DIY just wasn't for me. All the lights fit a purpose just like all grow methods are worthy and have a purpose whether its hydro, soil, or coco.


That's the thing with diy, you can design and build it any way you want. So you can build it to come apart super easy with wing nuts and most of the electronics can be plug and play. So in theory you could build a setup like Heisen's that breaks down in manageable 2' x 2' sections, load them in a box and no neighbors would be the wiser.

The only benefit top premade is you don't have to build and you get a guaranty.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's the thing with diy, you can design and build it any way you want. So you can build it to come apart super easy with wing nuts and most of the electronics can be plug and play. So in theory you could build a setup like Heisen's that breaks down in manageable 2' x 2' sections, load them in a box and no neighbors would be the wiser.
> 
> The only benefit top premade is you don't have to build and you get a guaranty.


I love wago connectors for this reason. Super easy to swap out drivers, lights, etc.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone in here using recharge beneficials in coco?


Yessir. Why whats up?


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 8, 2018)

i was gonna say the same thing as heisen. the thing that COBs have over QBs was coverage in corners because of all the diodes being clumped in a small area vs having a COB every X inches to evenly light your entire canopy. that fixture, while it seems very well made and has a lot of bells and whistles, is taking away COB's only advantage over QBs by clumping them all up like a QB.

can get a QB that is more efficient with a warranty that has been pre-built, tested and has a potentiometer for ~$750 from growerslights. i think i would struggle to justify $500 more for any improvement that light would provide, if any at all.

also, they are about the same size as your light, so not sure what you mean about them not breaking down quickly or easily. you literally unplug it and undo the ratchet straps and it's ready to go.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 8, 2018)

Besides the various scandals,tricks and scallywags this thread has a wealth of good info from alot of really good growers.I cannot tolerate some.of the other threads and sections on this forum for more than 3 minutes a a time but this thread is priceless


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Besides the various scandals,tricks and scallywags this thread has a wealth of good info from alot of really good growers.I cannot tolerate some.of the other threads and sections on this forum for more than 3 minutes a a time but this thread is priceless


I like the action here but I like chuckers paradise because it's probably the chillest thread I've found on RIU. I credit a lot of that to genuity. He keeps the vibes in a chill place and I don't think we see much of the Riu drama. Big shout out to G and chucker's crew, lol


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 8, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yessir. Why whats up?


I wanted to start using some recharge in my coco. Was wondering if you thought it was making a difference in your grow?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2018)

Bodegas are getting frosty! 
 
Halfway thru week 5. 

I'm running two other strains in the same space and they aren't even close when it comes to frost.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I like the action here but I like chuckers paradise because it's probably the chillest thread I've found on RIU. I credit a lot of that to genuity. He keeps the vibes in a chill place and I don't think we see much of the Riu drama. Big shout out to G and chucker's crew, lol


Bodhi thread is definitely most chill. Sow good vibes reap good vibes. I do like that thread though.


----------



## Florigrown (Aug 8, 2018)

My luck has turned, got 2 cnc girls finally. They are the same age, but the one I topped went ape shit and is doing the quad leaf nodes on one cola.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 9, 2018)

Cookies n chem starfighter dom smell. Has some other cookie smell in there maybe. Very nice berry/fruity smell. Not straight berries but some more complication in there with the smell. But nearly all fruit dominant smell so far. Some cookies n chem lowers on another starfighter dom smeller. This one is only berries/fruit. I have 2 more starfighter leaners. Got a pH meter near week 2 to 3 of flower. PH was way high and once I corrected it, started seeing sideways growth on the buds and purple petioles going away. Smelling more too of course. Very stoked on this quality to keep coming. 
 
Jelly Pie- maintained the strawberry jelly smell the whole way and still has it. Just A little more dry and cure to come. Unfortunately this one got flushed a week early, as it was really pushing sideways growth on the buds the last 2-3 weeks. Went full 10 weeks. Also this one got a full run of pH being off/not ideal. 
 
Pure Raspberry Kush x The Deputy seeds visible after 1 week pollination
 
Pure Raspberry Kush x Cookies n Chem seeds visible too.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 9, 2018)

Edit: Heard from Gu, post no longer needed.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 9, 2018)

Skypilot


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 9, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I wanted to start using some recharge in my coco. Was wondering if you thought it was making a difference in your grow?


I'm using it weekly and whenever I topped a plant and it was clearly under stress, recharged help bring it back fast. I also back off the nutrients because it does causes burn as it does help the plants uptake more. As in yield, I would have to do a side by side. The thing I dont know is and this question sounds silly, does anyone know if the microbes wash out if you water coco 6 + times a day?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 9, 2018)

Anyone having problems liking posts. It wont let me like anyone post


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Anyone having problems liking posts. It wont let me like anyone post


"database error"

*like*


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> "database error"
> 
> *like*


Yup. And it even does it when I post. And it shows that i didnt post. And it really did. The post above said that it didnt post to try again later. I didnt know it posted until you liked it and I got notification.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

Can't like here just now.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

Can't like here just now.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2018)

and double posts, lol, then they go away


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

We have entered another dimension and are now in the Twighlight Zone!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2018)

taking twice as long, get the database error, so you end up clikin twice for the double posts. Just letting it do its thing, it'll do it, but there's a speed bump somewhere in there new


----------



## main cola (Aug 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Anyone having problems liking posts. It wont let me like anyone post


Me too


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 9, 2018)

Sundance Kid #11, purple pheno. Somewhere between day 49 and 54. 
Getting the ax this evening. 
She could go another 4 or 5 days or so but I'm ready to take her.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sundance Kid #11, purple pheno. Somewhere between day 49 and 54.
> Getting the ax this evening.
> She could go another 4 or 5 days or so but I'm ready to take her.
> View attachment 4178307 View attachment 4178319 View attachment 4178320 View attachment 4178323 View attachment 4178324 View attachment 4178325 View attachment 4178326


Dont do it big Nug!! Give it another 5-7 days.. looks great tho!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree 100% I work for a sign company. Like high rise signs n stuff. We do led changeovers all kinds of stuff. We do our metal fab work. I used thick walled extruded aluminum tubing. Cut three sides. Every inch. Its 2x2 tubing. I used heat sink tape. And mounted my strips on the uncut side. Then bought little 45mm x 45mm PC fans and mounted them in one end. They blow through the tube. Keeps the leds super cool. I run 4 channels for lighting. One is all off, one for 3000k Samsung single rows, one for Samsung 2700k double rows, and one for the custom reds I had made. Then I use another 4 channel controller for my fans,humidifier, ect.
> 
> You can kinda see how cut them.
> I added the dual rows after.
> View attachment 4177775 View attachment 4177776 View attachment 4177777


Nice- even wired in parallel taboot!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

So what ever came of the whole @~Gu is gonna get us all arrested fiasco about 50 pages back? I don't think i made an account but have ordered a bunch of seeds once a while back... just one transaction as a guest i believe... should i look into what info they have saved on their servers, just in case? Not really worried about it , as i live in CO and I'm way below the legal limit for personal use only....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

Also, are GP seeds available anywhere in stores along the frontrange?


----------



## main cola (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks GPS my seeds made it safely


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2018)

Press F5 after 'like' or posting.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 9, 2018)

Amos coming in with the technological wizardry.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 9, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> these last more like a year...





ColoradoHighGrower said:


> So what ever came of the whole @~Gu is gonna get us all arrested fiasco about 50 pages back? I don't think i made an account but have ordered a bunch of seeds once a while back... just one transaction as a guest i believe... should i look into what info they have saved on their servers, just in case? Not really worried about it , as i live in CO and I'm way below the legal limit for personal use only....


you can remove your info easily i think, some people on here could tell ya how... no big update on if gp will change...auctions been down, who knows...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Press F5 after 'like' or posting.


So just how does that work?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

That last post went up when I hit f after post reply. This time it was normal. As was edit.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 9, 2018)

Night rider is smelling like “carmelized onions and chai tea” from what a buddy commented, now I can’t say it smells like anything else. At 55 days it’s functional yet still super stoney and euphoric. I fucking love it.
Oh yeah, and ps-trolling the gps thread only leads to root aphids and spider mites, sorry to say. It’s all over google. Now boutta roll up some stanky.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 9, 2018)

Space Monkey and Pioneer Kush in the vapes today. My three Dynamite Diesel are each a bit different now showing hybreed leaves on the least lanky to almost vine-like with weakfish branches and narrow leaves. Got some fuel and tire air smell going on. Just 18 days in!

4 Copper Chem planted on 7/27 doing fine with fairly wide leaves, medium green and growing.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Dont do it big Nug!! Give it another 5-7 days.. looks great tho!


I'm on the fence!
Usually I like mostly all withered pistols and a bit more swell. The s1 fiasco set me back a ways, dedicated a whole run to them and I've been dry. 

What's everyone else think? Think I'll be disappointed if I chop now??


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 9, 2018)

We've all been there.. take a couple smaller nugs from the bottom and let the tops swell.. I doubt you'd be disappointed per se but you will definitely be robbing yourself of some weight.. Personally, I'd let it go another full week or 2.. With that said.. Nothing worse than running low/out so the impatience is completely understandable


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> We've all been there.. take a couple smaller nugs from the bottom and let the tops swell.. I doubt you'd be disappointed per se but you will definitely be robbing yourself of some weight.. Personally, I'd let it go another full week or 2.. With that said.. Nothing worse than running low/out so the impatience is completely understandable


I'll definitely take that into account. 
Shes still standing in darkness! Shes been in there about 26 hrs though, think that'll effect anything if I put her back with the bunch?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'll definitely take that into account.
> Shes still standing in darkness! Shes been in there about 26 hrs though, think that'll effect anything if I put her back with the bunch?


not at all brother


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I'm using it weekly and whenever I topped a plant and it was clearly under stress, recharged help bring it back fast. I also back off the nutrients because it does causes burn as it does help the plants uptake more. As in yield, I would have to do a side by side. The thing I dont know is and this question sounds silly, does anyone know if the microbes wash out if you water coco 6 + times a day?


I would like to know the answer to this question too. Thanks for the heads up, I'll back my nutrient level off when I start using it.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

Full moon fever, Jelly Pie, Blizzard Bush, day 35 from germination.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 9, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So just how does that work?


No idea.



HydroRed said:


> Amos coming in with the technological wizardry.


No way, amigo. I just repeated what @Mohican posted in Chuckers...thread.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 9, 2018)

Daggone heuser that sundance looks amazing, and the copper chems look like some chunkers, dino. Green thumb, fosho. This is why I love this thread. What kinda smells are comin from that cc?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm on the fence!
> Usually I like mostly all withered pistols and a bit more swell. The s1 fiasco set me back a ways, dedicated a whole run to them and I've been dry.
> 
> What's everyone else think? Think I'll be disappointed if I chop now??


You’ve waited this long...7-10 days or so is just a blip in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 9, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Full moon fever, Jelly Pie, Blizzard Bush, day 35 from germination.
> 
> View attachment 4178359


35 days from germ? 
Hmmm, that seems a bit slow.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 9, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> 35 days from germ?
> Hmmm, that seems a bit slow.


They're still in beer cups and it looks like a shop light is above them. Kinda makes sense that they're taking a bit.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> They're still in beer cups and it looks like a shop light is above them. Kinda makes sense that they're taking a bit.


Okay


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 9, 2018)

Garlix 

Prob around 4 or 5 weeks, staying short not much of a scent off her until now, stardawg bouquet smells, no garlic


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 9, 2018)

Jelly pie

Around 5 or 6 weeks?

Had to bamboo stake her, those thin flimsy OG type stems had her falling all over

the scents coming off her isn't really fruity, more of a rotten fruit smell, and after trimming and staking her my paws smelt like boars head bologna for the rest of the day, cured meat mixture


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 9, 2018)

I like my CnC with huge ass indica fans.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> They're still in beer cups and it looks like a shop light is above them. Kinda makes sense that they're taking a bit.


Got em under 4 25w t5s grow lights actually- yeah, not sure what was going on... i increased nutes slowly, they have picked up in the last week after topping them. They need a transplant about now for sure... i had the lights at about 8 to 10 inches at germ, then moved them down to about 5 inches after they got going- seemed pretty stretchy. Gonna throw under the 315w tomorrow morning


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I like my CnC with huge ass indica fans.
> View attachment 4178656 View attachment 4178657 View attachment 4178658


I got all sativa leaners in my pack. One has sativa leaning leaf growth with indica leaning bud formation, that one will be my quickest finisher of the CnC's. I'm thinking around 9 to 10 weeks.
You have to be sure to post finished shots, I'm curious to see what the indica learners looks like.

One pheno I have is a spitting image of the one pictured on the site, just considerably small buds, slightly bigger than my thumb and beginning to ripen.
I actually threw away the clone to that plant because of the bud size, shortly after it reveals itself as an identical pheno pictured on GPS 
It's still going to be a light yielder but is shaping up to be some real pretty, large calyxed bud. I may do a re veg on her and try one more run, we'll see how she smokes.

Something about getting a spitting image pheno of the one the breeder advertises, gotta dig further


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I like my CnC with huge ass indica fans.
> View attachment 4178656 View attachment 4178657 View attachment 4178658


On a side note, such valuable plant food in them big fans like that!! 
Newer growers like me need nutrient reserve like that, keeps me from chasing my tail so much


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 9, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> On a side note, such valuable plant food in them big fans like that!!
> Newer growers like me need nutrient reserve like that, keeps me from chasing my tail so much


There will be 6 in their place in two days. I do selective striping for light. Once she starts to form bud sites I wont pull anymore. I'll jus tuck. And getting fed daily she gets plenty of food lol.


----------



## THT (Aug 9, 2018)

2 of 3 bounty hunter testers are off to a good start, the runt had a little issue during sprout causing the tap root to be damaged, I still believe it will pull through .


----------



## tatonka (Aug 9, 2018)

Tomahawk #5 
30 some days from flip. I'm going to finish it with 600 watt Metal halide.
I'm happy with this so far. 
I'm finally coming out of the caveman era of closet growing and I got myself one of those ideal humidifiers and a environmental controller.
Now to automate with air pots and autopot trays, valves and floats.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Got em under 4 25w t5s grow lights actually- yeah, not sure what was going on... i increased nutes slowly, they have picked up in the last week after topping them. They need a transplant about now for sure... i had the lights at about 8 to 10 inches at germ, then moved them down to about 5 inches after they got going- seemed pretty stretchy. Gonna throw under the 315w tomorrow morning


I think the number of nodes and smaller stems is what is kinda slow, not necessarily the height. If you're rollin 100w of t5 you should be doing a bit better.

Is there plenty of fresh air getting to that space? Is there a good amount of air movement? Both of those factors can slow growth considerably. The goal with this is to get the fastest root growth possible, and keep the momentum going. Basically your plants aren't getting the moisture sucked out of their leaves, making them use the water in the medium. Slower root growth will always yield slower top growth. Research plant vpd for a more in depth understanding.

Could be something even simpler. Someone else just said he was having issues with slower veg under t5. Turned out he had bulbs that were just past their prime. Unless you're using led, the bulbs need changed every 6 months to keep everything tip top. When you change your bulbs for your mh/hps you should do your veg too. I've had less dense harvests with hps bulbs on my 3rd cycles repeatedly until I made it a proactive measure, not a reactive one. I usually run 11-12 week plants so I use every bit of the best light the bulb has. 

Maybe watering too much, letting the cups get pretty light before watering?

Hope that helps your issue.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I think the number of nodes and smaller stems is what is kinda slow, not necessarily the height. If you're rollin 100w of t5 you should be doing a bit better.
> 
> Is there plenty of fresh air getting to that space? Is there a good amount of air movement? Both of those factors can slow growth considerably. The goal with this is to get the fastest root growth possible, and keep the momentum going. Basically your plants aren't getting the moisture sucked out of their leaves, making them use the water in the medium. Slower root growth will always yield slower top growth. Research plant vpd for a more in depth understanding.
> 
> ...


I needed the bulbs and got them 
Great info ..this is why this thread rocks along with the bud porn


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 10, 2018)

Happy Friday. Pebble Pushers are really starting to look good. I think I have one Stardawg leaner, two FPOG learners and the last seems to be a mix.


----------



## Total Head (Aug 10, 2018)

On July 28 I emailed customer service about my bogus S1s and was offered a replacement pack, which I ordered and gave Ally the # but then she never responded. The last email I got was an auto response confirming my order on the 31st. I never made an account there so I can't see the order status, so I'm wondering if I just have a pending order sitting there or if they have marked it paid and shipped it, or if shipments are completely suspended or what.

I know they have a lot going on and I don't want to be a haunt but jeez. It's been 10 days. They should at least set up some sort of auto-mail or something. For all I know the order could be cancelled or the seeds could be in transit.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 10, 2018)

email [email protected]
include your original order number for the S1's and the description of events afterwards that you posted here.
Ask for an update and tracking number (assuming the replacement pack has shipped.)

What you posted above was polite and very reasonable. 
I don't see why they wouldn't respond promptly if you communicate the same way with them directly.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 10, 2018)

Total Head said:


> On July 28 I emailed customer service about my bogus S1s and was offered a replacement pack, which I ordered and gave Ally the # but then she never responded. The last email I got was an auto response confirming my order on the 31st. I never made an account there so I can't see the order status, so I'm wondering if I just have a pending order sitting there or if they have marked it paid and shipped it, or if shipments are completely suspended or what.
> 
> I know they have a lot going on and I don't want to be a haunt but jeez. It's been 10 days. They should at least set up some sort of auto-mail or something. For all I know the order could be cancelled or the seeds could be in transit.


some packages got nabbed up bout 2 weeks ago...might have been one of yours! email em, shits hit the fan id say, trying to clean it all id say also...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 10, 2018)

Thanks for keeping me honest- Time to swap the T5 bulbs it sounds like... if I'm going into my 5th run, should i consider getting a new 315 lec bulb too? That puts me in around <10,000hrs use after 4 runs so far, so about half advertised lifespan... how fast do LECs lose their par intensity around/after middle age? I'm also considering a second light too though... Ah, decisions...


----------



## Total Head (Aug 10, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> some packages got nabbed up bout 2 weeks ago...might have been one of yours! email em, shits hit the fan id say, trying to clean it all id say also...



unless there was a second round of nabbed gear I doubt it. all that went down right before I emailed them. if it was going to hold things up they should have said so at that time just as a courteous heads up. now I have to wonder if things are held up of if the order got cancelled or something.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 10, 2018)

Total Head said:


> unless there was a second round of nabbed gear I doubt it. all that went down right before I emailed them. if it was going to hold things up they should have said so at that time just as a courteous heads up. now I have to wonder if things are held up of if the order got cancelled or something.


sounds like gps needs a phone lol


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 10, 2018)

Copper Chem curing and smelling/tasting of Caramel cologne now. Pretty awesome


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 10, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Copper Chem curing and smelling/tasting of Caramel cologne now. Pretty awesome


How many days of 12/12 did it get ?


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 10, 2018)

Total Head said:


> unless there was a second round of nabbed gear I doubt it. all that went down right before I emailed them. if it was going to hold things up they should have said so at that time just as a courteous heads up. now I have to wonder if things are held up of if the order got cancelled or something.


Just shoot em another email.. My order was shipped today so things are up and running again..


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

Detective investigating cycle theft in nearby town talking to neighbors up here today. Gives me the willies!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 10, 2018)

Ace High, cut down on Wednesday . . .time is passing very slowly around here waiting for trim time


----------



## quiescent (Aug 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Thanks for keeping me honest- Time to swap the T5 bulbs it sounds like... if I'm going into my 5th run, should i consider getting a new 315 lec bulb too? That puts me in around <10,000hrs use after 4 runs so far, so about half advertised lifespan... how fast do LECs lose their par intensity around/after middle age? I'm also considering a second light too though... Ah, decisions...


Yes, definitely time to change em out.

Also just put 2+2 together. If you're in Colorado, how does your humidity look? Low humidity can slow things way down as well, part of that vpd thing I mentioned earlier. Environment control is paramount in growing, get that right everything becomes easier.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Thanks for keeping me honest- Time to swap the T5 bulbs it sounds like... if I'm going into my 5th run, should i consider getting a new 315 lec bulb too? That puts me in around <10,000hrs use after 4 runs so far, so about half advertised lifespan... how fast do LECs lose their par intensity around/after middle age? I'm also considering a second light too though... Ah, decisions...


Love my sun system 315! If you have any questions PM me. I just changed over in the last 6 months.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Detective investigating cycle theft in nearby town talking to neighbors up here today. Gives me the willies!


A cat in town got popped not long ago when police showed up at his door looking for someone who'd lived there years before him. The smell of a just burned bowl cost him months of grief and big legal fees.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A cat in town got popped not long ago when police showed up at his door looking for someone who'd lived there years before him. The smell of a just burned bowl cost him months of grief and big legal fees.


When I was new to this I answered a knock to find LEO from two cities and two counties and state police from 2 states in my front yard. Met on the porch, they were looking for violent type suspect, not MJ or me! That was a rush.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

My outdoor Sundance Kid is coming along pretty good. Lots of pistils popping out, starting to see trichomes developing on the smaller leaves. I think I'm going to like how this turns out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> A cat in town got popped not long ago when police showed up at his door looking for someone who'd lived there years before him. The smell of a just burned bowl cost him months of grief and big legal fees.


I smoke right by my carbon filters, personally. Rarely have guests, hate it when I do because we smoke in the kitchen.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> When I was new to this I answered a knock to find LEO from two cities and two counties and state police from 2 states in my front yard. Met on the porch, they were looking for violent type suspect, not MJ or me! That was a rush.


Always stay cool, always.




I love everyone here. Shut the fuck up and watch the whole video if you haven’t seen it. Yes, you.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

Vaping odors don't hang in the air like smoke and dissipate quickly, but in a closed space can smell much like curing bud! Raw and dank.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 10, 2018)

Running these 1212 from seed in under 65w Quantum Board in a 2x3 with some other strains. Not enough light for the space or number of plants but will buy another QB soon.

A very stacked Cowboy Cookies
 
I got these as testers and the whole pack got wet. 4 popped, I scuffed the rest by nothing. 2 females with a lot of stretch and stacking like a mofo. 

Hibernate
 
5/5 popped with 1 outstanding female. 

Pioneer Kush #5
 
5/5 popped and ended up with 4 females


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

Glad I am not growing outdoors, calibrated temp measurement of 110f/43.3C in my back yard right now.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I guess........I liked Freak Out well enough, Joe's Garage pt1 was pretty decent. I'll admit never being interested in much else after sampling some others. Good example is what you posted - "Brown Shoes...." A minute into it I'd had enough.
> 
> So admittedly I'm not well versed in Zappa, but my 'impression' is that Mr Bungle [w/genius Mike Patton at the helm] was somewhat influenced by him. But those cats.....oh man.....that's what I'd call "startlingly brilliant". Have a taste. I didn't count, but seems there's about 13 movements in this, and if you look close, Suzy Creamcheese on bass.


So suzy creamcheese is a person? I was listening to Freak out the other day while i was trimming, and on my way home I had Sheik Yerbouti on. I think that one is one of my favorites of Zappa. I am also not well versed at all, I just try to listen to different albums now and then instead of my same ol' favorite ones.


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Glad I am not growing outdoors, calibrated temp measurement of 110f/43.3C in my back yard right now.


Yeah, I wasnt sure what was hotter where I was today, the ambient temp or the steel I was welding on.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Glad I am not growing outdoors, calibrated temp measurement of 110f/43.3C in my back yard right now.


They love the heat outside. My ladies have been through 105-110 for a solid week and didn't show the slightest sign of heat stress, they just drank especially heavy.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2018)

SUZY....SUZY......SUZY CREEEEEEEEEAMCHEEEESE,


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> SUZY....SUZY......SUZY CREEEEEEEEEAMCHEEEESE,


Lol I just had to google it. So she IS both a real person, and a term.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> They love the heat outside. My ladies have been through 105-110 for a solid week and didn't show the slightest sign of heat stress, they just drank especially heavy.


Shit be dry here...desert species all like wtf?

Context is everything


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Vaping odors don't hang in the air like smoke and dissipate quickly, but in a closed space can smell much like curing bud! Raw and dank.


I was gonna say the same thing. One of the bigger benefits of vaping. I’ve taken bong rips indoors and had the smell linger for hours. As long as there’s a little bit of airflow, vaping will dissipate within minutes.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 10, 2018)

Hey guys thought I would share this with all of you. Jungleboys says this is what they use as apposed to recharge or great white or mammoth p. It's called athena biosis. They say it makes lots of Terps, but the reason I'm sharing is because they are giving away free half pound samples on their site, just pay for shipping. I got mine shipped for $4. 

https://www.athenaproducts.com/products/your-free-sample-of-biosis


----------



## macsnax (Aug 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey guys thought I would share this with all of you. Jungleboys says this is what they use as apposed to recharge or great white or mammoth p. It's called athena biosis. They say it makes lots of Terps, but the reason I'm sharing is because they are giving away free half pound samples on their site, just pay for shipping. I got mine shipped for $4.
> 
> https://www.athenaproducts.com/products/your-free-sample-of-biosis


I jumped on that pretty quick! These days I've been more into terps and various canabinoids than thc. Don't get me wrong, potency is a must but, there's a lot more to good weed than high thc%.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How many days of 12/12 did it get ?


60 days I believe. Was not 9 weeks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 10, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey guys thought I would share this with all of you. Jungleboys says this is what they use as apposed to recharge or great white or mammoth p. It's called athena biosis. They say it makes lots of Terps, but the reason I'm sharing is because they are giving away free half pound samples on their site, just pay for shipping. I got mine shipped for $4.
> 
> https://www.athenaproducts.com/products/your-free-sample-of-biosis


Ordered. Very skeptical I will get better results with it than I do with Roots Exceulrator, Rhizotonic, Og Biowar, or Rhizoblast. The powder looks an awfully lot like OG Biowar (a little cheaper though OG Bio is 89 a lb).....I get real good results with all these brands. I recommend using one of the two and one of the second 2 together. They do make a noticeable difference and I do recommend them for everyone organic or not. I am organic and notice a difference in it and also coco. Have not tried hydro, but I don't see why it would be any different. Coco is insane with even just Roots Exceulrator...Undeniable difference.

Deciding factor I am guessing will probably end up price. 4lbs is a lot...but 314 bucks is not small chunk of change.


----------



## naiveCon (Aug 10, 2018)

Took down two Tennessee Kush and two LVTK today, maybe I fucked up with Summer here and too many things to do, but no comparison between the two, same veg, same feed, same everything...
Kush up first, first two pictures, then lvtk with kush and last picture skimpy lvtk


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 10, 2018)

cookies n chem after over 3 weeks in the jar:
smell is about an 8. this is that weed that you notice the second you enter a room, but if you were to put the bud right up to your nose it's only about a 7. it's weird. minty cookie chem is as good as i could describe it. smells really good.
potency is 10. seriously. this stuff will sit you down for a minute. friends are already asking about clones when we go legal in canada.
the plant revegged and i put it back in the big tent the other night so it can be auto-watered with the current plants because my partner is at the hospital right now awaiting his first born, but he described it as "hearthing" last night so i expect i can take cuts any day, if not already. going to run this again for sure. it's an absolute powerhouse, and i think i can improve the overall taste and "terpyness" if you will. going to flower with veg+bloom this run as i've heard from other jacks hydro users that their cuts were much louder and flavorful using the veg+bloom so i am gonna give it a go. if i see an improvement i will continue using jacks for veg and v+b for flower.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks great man good job.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 10, 2018)

So I see GPS has some good strains listed as discontinued now. Hibernate, Raindance, lupine lime, etc. I can vouch for hibernate being great but haven't yet tried the others.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I see GPS has some good strains listed as discontinued now. Hibernate, Raindance, lupine lime, etc. I can vouch for hibernate being great but haven't yet tried the others.


I'm kind of surprised to see Chickasaw Cooler on the list...I wonder if there's some issue with the plants that landed it there while still technically a "tester".


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 10, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I see GPS has some good strains listed as discontinued now. Hibernate, Raindance, lupine lime, etc. I can vouch for hibernate being great but haven't yet tried the others.


last time i saw @Gu~ talk about how strains end up being discontinued, he said it was all based on popularity in terms of sales. he said he thought some of them were great strains nonetheless.

the theory that maybe the testers didn't pan out seems logical as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 10, 2018)

Cookies n chem Indica dom fo sho. And stinking bad. I let them dry out a bit more than i like. But have some family issues I'm trying to fix. 

Pebble pusher day I have no fukn clue.


----------



## main cola (Aug 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n chem Indica dom fo sho. And stinking bad. I let them dry out a bit more than i like. But have some family issues I'm trying to fix. View attachment 4179124
> 
> Pebble pusher day I have no fukn clue.
> View attachment 4179125 View attachment 4179126


Very nice..How's the Pebble Pusher smelling?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 10, 2018)

main cola said:


> Very nice..How's the Pebble Pusher smelling?


Sweetness with nasty chem funk on the back end. But if I had to guess after cure. I'm gonna guess it smells like the ever elusive stardawg lol

I keep saying I'm stardawged out. But these are all long cure Stardawg crosses from greenpoint. Most of these are 4-5 months in.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 10, 2018)

hillbill said:


> When I was new to this I answered a knock to find LEO from two cities and two counties and state police from 2 states in my front yard. Met on the porch, they were looking for violent type suspect, not MJ or me! That was a rush.


i was in my lounge room one day when i noticed red and blues flashing through the curtains. looked out the window and there was a car with its lights on parked across my driveway blocking my car in. after a moment of panic i looked again and he was pulled over in my drive way to talk to a pedestrian walking past my house.

another time and another location i had a bunch of cops all pull up out the front, i could see them strapping on vests and yielding shotguns etc. they were running down between my house and the fence in to my backyard. i was totally shitting myself. they raided my next door neighbour who i had no idea was a criminal type lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm kind of surprised to see Chickasaw Cooler on the list...I wonder if there's some issue with the plants that landed it there while still technically a "tester".


Demand and lack of grow show probably. I can't wait to pop my packs. I just think people don't know what to make of it and don't have much experience with mother's genes. I could tell it sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 10, 2018)

My perpetual harvest is all out of wack now due to a recent killing of plants in flower due to not being clear about the nutrient feeding routine to someone who was keeping an eye on things for me while I was out of town.

But.....
I have this gem. Tomahawk gets better everyday.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Demand and lack of grow show probably. I can't wait to pop my packs. I just think people don't know what to make of it and don't have much experience with mother's genes. I could tell it sounds like a lot of fun.


I'm kicking around the idea of running mine outdoors for a fall harvest. If I do, I'll be starting seeds in a week or two.


----------



## growslut (Aug 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I jumped on that pretty quick! These days I've been more into terps and various canabinoids than thc. Don't get me wrong, potency is a must but, there's a lot more to good weed than high thc%.


many thanks!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> last time i saw @Gu~ talk about how strains end up being discontinued, he said it was all based on popularity in terms of sales. he said he thought some of them were great strains nonetheless.
> 
> the theory that maybe the testers didn't pan out seems logical as well.


Or it could be more marketing,hickock been discontinued forever,people see shit about to be gone they start buying it up.all them discontinued seeds been not discontinued for almost a year.


----------



## growslut (Aug 11, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Took down two Tennessee Kush and two LVTK today, maybe I fucked up with Summer here and too many things to do, but no comparison between the two, same veg, same feed, same everything...
> Kush up first, first two pictures, then lvtk with kush and last picture skimpy lvtk
> View attachment 4179066 View attachment 4179067 View attachment 4179068 View attachment 4179070


Glad you posted the skimpy LVTK because many of my Cannaventure have grown in a similar skimpy manner. My 3 Tennessee Kush all actually look like your skimpy LVTK. Your Tennessee looks much better. But love the smoke--a great heavy indica that puts you to bed.

I was wondering if it was lighting or something causing the skimpy growth but after seeing many Amos' skimpy PRK it seems that some Cannaventure seeds grow big and some grow skimpy. I'm currently at a 50% rate of each


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> Glad you posted the skimpy LVTK because many of my Cannaventure have grown in a similar skimpy manner. My 3 Tennessee Kush all actually look like your skimpy LVTK. Your Tennessee looks much better. But love the smoke--a great heavy indica that puts you to bed.
> 
> I was wondering if it was lighting or something causing the skimpy growth but after seeing many Amos' skimpy PRK it seems that some Cannaventure seeds grow big and some grow skimpy. I'm currently at a 50% rate of each


Most likely inbreeding depression on some phenos. I've seen a few now that are the same way but the whole lot is not bad by any means. It's a few. Hell this round I have 50 of 2 cookie crosses from Archive...1/3 are mutants super slow growing. Inbreeding depression ;\ I know I will find some fire in them though but sucks people fem things to hell and back improperly. Selfing can really wreck a strain quick where as femming it to another female in the lot or another related female will really help reduce the damage.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

*Jelly Pie #4 " Green Pheno"
*
This one right here is my absolute favorite and the high is nothing short of some of the strongest herb I have toked in a long long time! This one has much sweeter grape like terps than the purple Pheno. I have had one person tell me this is the high they have been looking for for years, an extremely potent uplifting smoke that just bathes you in euphoria and pain relief all while giving you tons of energy to get shit done.. Very unique and will possibly replace my clone only GG#4 momma. This is one of the frostiest plants I have had in 17 years and she has trichs upon trichs. Fucking A she is PERFECT!! Yields are out of this world!


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

*Jelly Pie # 5 " Purple Pheno"

*
This one here is much much more narcotic than the green one. It has an instant head rush you will feel immediately upon the exhale. This one causes intense munchies, excellent for pain and best for after hours and when time to wind down. In large doses I have found myself to dissappear for a couple hours to wake up and not even remember passing out. Crazy potent and has that same grape sweet Jelly smell only with a touch more Chem than the green Pheno. This surprised me as the green Pheno actually had a more chemmy type smell throughout flower, the last 2 weeks however was a totally different ballgame. Things changed fast. Both are very quick finishers... I personally favor the green Pheno more for the effects and taste as I prefer a much more uplifting smoke. 

She is stunningly aesthetic.... Fucking beautiful @Gu~....

Keep up the good work! Shits fire bro!


And I haven't even got either of them dialed in yet as this is my first run with them!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 11, 2018)

Looks like you did a bang up job there bro, niiiiiceee.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

Here is my outdoor *Jelly Pie # 6...
*
This one is from seed and this photo is from last week. Guerilla grown here in the Appalachia and I'm looking at maybe 3lb off her. Jesus imagine all those colorful sweet buds once she starts flowering and filling in... I cannot wait. I will get more pics of her today after she's had a good dose of fertilizer and a few days of heavy rains.

I am standing uphill taking this pic, can't get the top canopy from beside it or below it, its over 7ft tall.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> *Jelly Pie #4 " Green Pheno"
> *
> This one right here is my absolute favorite and the high is nothing short of some of the strongest herb I have toked in a long long time! This one has much sweeter grape like terps than the purple Pheno. I have had one person tell me this is the high they have been looking for for years, an extremely potent uplifting smoke that just bathes you in euphoria and pain relief all while giving you tons of energy to get shit done.. Very unique and will possibly replace my clone only GG#4 momma. This is one of the frostiest plants I have had in 17 years and she has trichs upon trichs. Fucking A she is PERFECT!! Yields are out of this world!
> 
> ...





psychadelibud said:


> *Jelly Pie # 5 " Purple Pheno"
> 
> *
> This one here is much much more narcotic than the green one. It has an instant head rush you will feel immediately upon the exhale. This one causes intense munchies, excellent for pain and best for after hours and when time to wind down. In large doses I have found myself to dissappear for a couple hours to wake up and not even remember passing out. Crazy potent and has that same grape sweet Jelly smell only with a touch more Chem than the green Pheno. This surprised me as the green Pheno actually had a more chemmy type smell throughout flower, the last 2 weeks however was a totally different ballgame. Things changed fast. Both are very quick finishers... I personally favor the green Pheno more for the effects and taste as I prefer a much more uplifting smoke.
> ...


Absolutely stunning! Beautiful work my man.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Looks like you did a bang up job there bro, niiiiiceee.


Thanks man. I am lucky to have took cuttings from the purple pheno, I took around 30 right before I put her in flower. Dumbass me didn't take any from the green pheno, which is my fav. She is in the veg room right now working on a reveg!


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Absolutely stunning! Beautiful work my man.


Thank you Lubda... Means a lot coming from a GPS fanatic like yourself. You have some beautiful work yourself man, we are showing the World just what GPS is capable of.

I have some excitement coming up around the corner  ... Thank God I purchased and now running my minisplit it made all the worlds difference in my grows. Still not running no co2. Just sealed room (no fresh air intake... I spend enough time with my gals they get alllll the co2 they need  ) with 4000 watts HPS, dehu a couple fans and a minisplit. I have come to the conclusion that I don't even need co2. The green pheno yielded 5 oz in a 3 gal grow bag and the purple was a bit heavier at 6 oz, same size bag. Blows my mind...

Right now I am running *purple outlaw, cackleberry, Raindance, night rider, copper Chem, cookies n Chem, banner 2.0 (dark horse) , LSD (barney's), crumbled lime (karma) and a few more still in veg room that will be headed to other half of flower room which will allow me to finally start my monthly perpetual.

*
I have a huge full moon fever outside close to the size of that Jelly Pie I will try and get pics of as well, soon.
*

I LOVE growing Bud! MY LIFE, MY LOVE!!! *


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks man. I am lucky to have took cuttings from the purple pheno, I took around 30 right before I put her in flower. Dumbass me didn't take any from the green pheno, which is my fav. She is in the veg room right now working on a reveg!


Beautiful run @psychadelibud absolutely beautiful. Every pheno.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Beautiful run @psychadelibud absolutely beautiful. Every pheno.


Thank you partner and much love... I seen your photos as well, you too have some beautiful phenos. I don't get on the thread anymore other than to drop pics as I don't have time running full time OD guerilla ops. But you will see me come croptober much more often on the thread and I will make sure to share ALL my GPS grows on here... I have always had compassion to this thread and I miss it. "Just don't miss the drama haha..."

I also got a pack of testers ( western wizard) back during the initial release... I am gonna start those soon and see what they can do. Has anyone on here seen the Western Wizard grown out yet? If so could someone link me to it? Thanks


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> *Jelly Pie #4 " Green Pheno"
> *
> This one right here is my absolute favorite and the high is nothing short of some of the strongest herb I have toked in a long long time! This one has much sweeter grape like terps than the purple Pheno. I have had one person tell me this is the high they have been looking for for years, an extremely potent uplifting smoke that just bathes you in euphoria and pain relief all while giving you tons of energy to get shit done.. Very unique and will possibly replace my clone only GG#4 momma. This is one of the frostiest plants I have had in 17 years and she has trichs upon trichs. Fucking A she is PERFECT!! Yields are out of this world!
> 
> ...



Nice job, my man, nice job.

How many weeks/days after the flip?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

Ace High trimming time


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Here is my outdoor *Jelly Pie # 6...
> *
> This one is from seed and this photo is from last week. Guerilla grown here in the Appalachia and I'm looking at maybe 3lb off her. Jesus imagine all those colorful sweet buds once she starts flowering and filling in... I cannot wait. I will get more pics of her today after she's had a good dose of fertilizer and a few days of heavy rains.
> 
> ...


Outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 11, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Ace High trimming time


big ol' bushel of colas!


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Nice job, my man, nice job.
> 
> How many weeks/days after the flip?


Thank you very much SoHappy! 


To be honest I didn't even keep up with it but it was rather fast compared to the few other GPS strains I had ran last run. I am estimating around 60 days and I wouldn't let it go past 65... Too much amber is no fun! I am to the point in life that I don't really pay too much attention to the finish times or even keep up with the days anymore. Don't get me wrong, I try to pay attention but when I forget to mark dates of the initiation of 12/12, I just keep an eye on the plant and I can usually tell by me naked eye, if they are finished or not.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Low humidity can slow things way down as well, part of that vpd thing


This^ 

I've done side by sides in veg with one area having no humidifier, stayed around 40%~, and the other area with rh in the upper 60s lower 70s. 
The higher rh blew the other plants out of the water and looked much more happy and healthy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Outstanding!!!!!!!


Thanks buddy!

I had planned on taking pics of the outdoor JP #6 a minute ago when I was out checking some of my gals... And guess what? These heavy ass rains and strong winds we have had during the last 3 days had broke a HUGE main branch off, barely and I mean barely, hanging by a very small strip of skin...

However, there was still life in the branch. The main bud sites had turned and formed towards the sun, so it is possible we could have a chance... But with the extreme heat, and from tons of surgical experience out in the bush with more survivors than "dier's" in the past, I honestly do not believe her arm is gonna make it ... 

So by tomorrow if there is no improvement from the "half life state" she is in, I will remove that branch and seal the wound to prevent any fungal, bacterial or viral infections/insects from entering that Pie.. It's a large branch though, one of the mains, probably large enough to reduce the yield by at least 20%.. Thanks to my laziness, but it's hard to tend to more plants than I can count that size and some even larger and keep up with them all alone, but I try and I'm managing pretty well this season. It's not gonna hurt me in the end, but HOT DAMN I wanted to see that Jelly Pie in her full bushiness of glory. 

I can tell ya one thing, she is gonna have some buds longer than my arm, I will try and get pics of the flower formation.


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> This^
> 
> I've done side by sides in veg with one area having no humidifier, stayed around 40%~, and the other area with rh in the upper 60s lower 70s.
> The higher rh blew the other plants out of the water and looked much more happy and healthy.


My humidity stays around 60/70% throughout the beginning to mid flower. Then I reduce down to around 20-30% towards the middle /end with excellent results and more resin/trich production compared to when I run high humidity throughout the entire grow.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> My humidity stays around 60/70% throughout the beginning to mid flower. Then I reduce down to around 20-30% towards the middle /end with excellent results and more resin/trich production compared to when I run high humidity throughout the entire grow.


Yeah I wouldn't recommend high humidity late in flower like that. Just in veg. Although, kind of interesting, mine has been peaking upwards of 60% at lights out the entire time, because I'm being hard headed about not wanting to make room for a dehuey inside the tent. I've been keeping a close eye out for PM. So far so good, kind of to my surprise but I have a shot ton of air movement. I just chopped a non GP plant yesterday with a cola about the size of my fist, big knuckley heavy buds and no bud rot. 
Rh is getting down to the low to mid 40s during lights on. 
Summertime is harder to get the humidity down though.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Thank you very much SoHappy!
> 
> 
> To be honest I didn't even keep up with it but it was rather fast compared to the few other GPS strains I had ran last run. I am estimating around 60 days and I wouldn't let it go past 65... Too much amber is no fun! I am to the point in life that I don't really pay too much attention to the finish times or even keep up with the days anymore. Don't get me wrong, I try to pay attention but when I forget to mark dates of the initiation of 12/12, I just keep an eye on the plant and I can usually tell by me naked eye, if they are finished or not.


Badass work on that Jelly Pie, seems there’s another must have pack o seeds


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ordered. Very skeptical I will get better results with it than I do with Roots Exceulrator, Rhizotonic, Og Biowar, or Rhizoblast. The powder looks an awfully lot like OG Biowar (a little cheaper though OG Bio is 89 a lb).....I get real good results with all these brands. I recommend using one of the two and one of the second 2 together. They do make a noticeable difference and I do recommend them for everyone organic or not. I am organic and notice a difference in it and also coco. Have not tried hydro, but I don't see why it would be any different. Coco is insane with even just Roots Exceulrator...Undeniable difference.
> 
> Deciding factor I am guessing will probably end up price. 4lbs is a lot...but 314 bucks is not small chunk of change.


Have you ever tried the Recharge brand or know anything about it? 
I just got some. Would you happen to know if that's something that still needs to be aerated for atleast 18hrs like a standard ACT or can I mix and go?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

And the next round is . . . . . . . Pebble Pusher!!!!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n chem Indica dom fo sho. And stinking bad. I let them dry out a bit more than i like. But have some family issues I'm trying to fix. View attachment 4179124
> 
> Pebble pusher day I have no fukn clue.
> View attachment 4179125 View attachment 4179126


Now thatst fat!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem after over 3 weeks in the jar:
> smell is about an 8. this is that weed that you notice the second you enter a room, but if you were to put the bud right up to your nose it's only about a 7. it's weird. minty cookie chem is as good as i could describe it. smells really good.
> potency is 10. seriously. this stuff will sit you down for a minute. friends are already asking about clones when we go legal in canada.
> the plant revegged and i put it back in the big tent the other night so it can be auto-watered with the current plants because my partner is at the hospital right now awaiting his first born, but he described it as "hearthing" last night so i expect i can take cuts any day, if not already. going to run this again for sure. it's an absolute powerhouse, and i think i can improve the overall taste and "terpyness" if you will. going to flower with veg+bloom this run as i've heard from other jacks hydro users that their cuts were much louder and flavorful using the veg+bloom so i am gonna give it a go. if i see an improvement i will continue using jacks for veg and v+b for flower.


Man that's got some bag appeal!!! Seen some absolutely beautiful Jelly pie from a couple folks. I am definitely jealous!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Badass work on that Jelly Pie, seems there’s another must have pack o seeds


Yes you must. So good after a solid cure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yes you must. So good after a solid cure.


Very true. I have to admit that I liked the heavy buzz but was meh on the rest when my 2 came down. I've been smoking around it for a few months, and went back to it last week. BIG difference. Very grapey and smoothe. I've been including a bud in joints of other weed just for the flavoring. And found 11 seeds along the way. What a sales gimmick - buy a pack, and find a pack of fems.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Very true. I have to admit that I liked the heavy buzz but was meh on the rest when my 2 came down. I've been smoking around it for a few months, and went back to it last week. BIG difference. Very grapey and smoothe. I've been including a bud in joints of other weed just for the flavoring. And found 11 seeds along the way. What a sales gimmick - buy a pack, and find a pack of fems.





LubdaNugs said:


> Yes you must. So good after a solid cure.


Thanks very much, gentlemen.

Dynasty’s Huckleberry line is the same way. 3 months in the jar was magical, I was initially disappointed, despite the frostiness, and forgot about it for a while. When I came back it smoothed my ass right out, with flavors like hashy blueberry ice cream (Huckleberry DeStar)


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 11, 2018)

everyone make sure to watch the meteor shower tonight! I pulled the camper up to a secluded Campground. Should be a good spot to view no cities nearby!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yes you must. So good after a solid cure.


Chinook haze changed a lot. 
I didn't like 2 out of 3 phenos but after a long cure, they are all very nice.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Have you ever tried the Recharge brand or know anything about it?
> I just got some. Would you happen to know if that's something that still needs to be aerated for atleast 18hrs like a standard ACT or can I mix and go?View attachment 4179389 View attachment 4179390


I've been using it recently. Plants really like it. Mix and go is what I've been doing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Have you ever tried the Recharge brand or know anything about it?
> I just got some. Would you happen to know if that's something that still needs to be aerated for atleast 18hrs like a standard ACT or can I mix and go?View attachment 4179389 View attachment 4179390


I have never used it and no you don't have to aerate it and that is sort of the point of it. It sounds awesome to be honest.. Especially for the price. I am ordering it after this post. Not cut and full of great stuff for 1/4 price or more of most brands with much more beneficials in the mix. This will be used by me for every grow.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> This^
> 
> I've done side by sides in veg with one area having no humidifier, stayed around 40%~, and the other area with rh in the upper 60s lower 70s.
> The higher rh blew the other plants out of the water and looked much more happy and healthy.


This is true.high humidity you get them giant fan leaves and healthy plants
Low humidity makes me wanna pull em and throw in trash


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 11, 2018)

I can see keeping it at 60%~ in a non-pm prone area until the 4 week of flower, but after that fuck that risk...not worth it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem after over 3 weeks in the jar:
> smell is about an 8. this is that weed that you notice the second you enter a room, but if you were to put the bud right up to your nose it's only about a 7. it's weird. minty cookie chem is as good as i could describe it. smells really good.
> potency is 10. seriously. this stuff will sit you down for a minute. friends are already asking about clones when we go legal in canada.
> the plant revegged and i put it back in the big tent the other night so it can be auto-watered with the current plants because my partner is at the hospital right now awaiting his first born, but he described it as "hearthing" last night so i expect i can take cuts any day, if not already. going to run this again for sure. it's an absolute powerhouse, and i think i can improve the overall taste and "terpyness" if you will. going to flower with veg+bloom this run as i've heard from other jacks hydro users that their cuts were much louder and flavorful using the veg+bloom so i am gonna give it a go. if i see an improvement i will continue using jacks for veg and v+b for flower.


Do you have any pics of this pheno in late bloom? If so I'll go back and search for them, just dont want to search through it all if it isn't there. 

I'm just wondering if I have a like pheno of yours. All of mine are frost factories but they're all more sativa dominant. Its okay but I just hate the longer finish time. Most of my 5 look to need another 2 to 4 weeks, putting them at about 10 to 12 weeks.
The buds are real white in color but like you mentioned about the smell, very subtle/strange and hard to describe, but a couple of my phenos do give a mint smell. 

I have one pheno that I threw the clone away to because the buds were coming in so dinky and figured I wouldn't want that one. Well its turning out to be a fatter calxyed, pretty looking pheno that resembles the one pictured on the website. 
It still looks to only be a medium yielder but cool looking buds. There's always the option for re veg. 

Sorry about the yellow lighting. Should've took that first plant out for pics. 

The "clone-less" pheno  
Couple others


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey guys thought I would share this with all of you. Jungleboys says this is what they use as apposed to recharge or great white or mammoth p. It's called athena biosis. They say it makes lots of Terps, but the reason I'm sharing is because they are giving away free half pound samples on their site, just pay for shipping. I got mine shipped for $4.
> 
> https://www.athenaproducts.com/products/your-free-sample-of-biosis


Huge thanks man! Looks like I'll be running this against Recharge


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have never used it and no you don't have to aerate it and that is sort of the point of it. It sounds awesome to be honest.. Especially for the price. I am ordering it after this post. Not cut and full of great stuff for 1/4 price or more of most brands with much more beneficials in the mix. This will be used by me for every grow.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeah I ended up doing some quick searching and saw that it eliminates the need for brewing. I read that once but forgot, too much weed 

Gave some their first dose today and momentarily at lights out everything will be shot with a fine mist of the mixture.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I can see keeping it at 60%~ in a non-pm prone area until the 4 week of flower, but after that fuck that risk...not worth it.


It's a risk, instead of saving room in the tent for the dehu I crammed it full of plants. But I have a 10 inch exhaust inline and cf, 8" inline intake and 10 or 12 inch oscillating fan. The 10 inch inline is dialed back a bit though. 8x4 tent, I would feel much better seeing 50% rh peaks though.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> This^
> 
> I've done side by sides in veg with one area having no humidifier, stayed around 40%~, and the other area with rh in the upper 60s lower 70s.
> The higher rh blew the other plants out of the water and looked much more happy and healthy.


Most definitely true. Super low RH will turn a vigorous vegger into a ogkb dom plant without ogkb. Take foooooorreeeeevvvvveeeer.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Yes you must. So good after a solid cure.


Jelly pie is 3rd top fav from GPS. O.B.S. NUMBA 2 and My pheno of Texas Butter Numba omw stunnah


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jelly pie is 3rd top fav from GPS. O.B.S. NUMBA 2 and My pheno of Texas Butter Numba omw stunnah


I was wondering about that TB. Is it still standing? What day if so?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 11, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Do you have any pics of this pheno in late bloom? If so I'll go back and search for them, just dont want to search through it all if it isn't there.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have a like pheno of yours. All of mine are frost factories but they're all more sativa dominant. Its okay but I just hate the longer finish time. Most of my 5 look to need another 2 to 4 weeks, putting them at about 10 to 12 weeks.
> The buds are real white in color but like you mentioned about the smell, very subtle/strange and hard to describe, but a couple of my phenos do give a mint smell.
> ...


Very nice Nugs


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Huge thanks man! Looks like I'll be running this against Recharge


Sucks they wont ship but to a few states. Glad I didnt pay for it. And looked before I hit pay.

Edit: anyone wanna order and ship it to me. I'll make it worth your time. And I'll also pay shipping.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Do you have any pics of this pheno in late bloom? If so I'll go back and search for them, just dont want to search through it all if it isn't there.
> 
> I'm just wondering if I have a like pheno of yours. All of mine are frost factories but they're all more sativa dominant. Its okay but I just hate the longer finish time. Most of my 5 look to need another 2 to 4 weeks, putting them at about 10 to 12 weeks.
> The buds are real white in color but like you mentioned about the smell, very subtle/strange and hard to describe, but a couple of my phenos do give a mint smell.
> ...


yeah, here are a few. chopped at ~10 weeks


----------



## klx (Aug 12, 2018)

Have 2 very distinct phenos with these Gunslinger girls. 

First one is super branchy, OG like with small, frosty nuggs. At about 7.5 weeks from flip looks like will be ready in 9 max.

  

Other plants grow more straight up, bigger nuggs, less frost and look like they will need full 10 weeks.

 

 

Jury still out and will have to wait to test them but in terms of growing, they are doing ok but nothing special and compared to other keeper plants in the same tray they are not standing out. Time will tell.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 12, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> trying +life from hydroponic research this run. so far th
> 
> yeah, here are a few. chopped at ~10 weeks


Where did you find it and how do you like it?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 12, 2018)

Well,I've finally discovered why I've been having problems in veg since winter...all promix is not the same.thought it strange that my raindance seedlings were so pale and the other seedlings not.i used up a bag of promix "all-purpose" rather than bx on the raindance.i didnt want a whole bale of bx kicking around in the middle of winter so I bought a small bag of 'all purpose' thinking it the same.it's not.the healthy looking plants are moondance and the raindance are the pale ones that have since been replanted in bx.you can see the bx has way more perlite.ive struggled for a few months now with that shitty soil,glad I used some bx right next to the all purpose .I thought it was probably my environment. 
 here's a crappy pic of my gunslinger in my water only coots mix.looks like I have some clawing indicating a N tox,but it doesnt seem to be hurting it much?I'm happy so far.my cob is making it look much lighter green than it actually is.4 weeks from 12/12 flip.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 12, 2018)

Hope everyone interested got some purple badlands, moved to discontinued and now out of stock. There is some tasty stuff to be found in those packs, I was surprised to see it moved to discontinued.

Was also surprised to see the ecto cooler cross listed as discontinued already, I haven't grown any, but sensi star, cali o and stardawg sounded like it had some potential.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Well,I've finally discovered why I've been having problems in veg since winter...all promix is not the same.thought it strange that my raindance seedlings were so pale and the other seedlings not.i used up a bag of promix "all-purpose" rather than bx on the raindance.i didnt want a whole bale of bx kicking around in the middle of winter so I bought a small bag of 'all purpose' thinking it the same.it's not.the healthy looking plants are moondance and the raindance are the pale ones that have since been replanted in bx.you can see the bx has way more perlite.ive struggled for a few months now with that shitty soil,glad I used some bx right next to the all purpose .I thought it was probably my environment.
> View attachment 4179679 here's a crappy pic of my gunslinger in my water only coots mix.looks like I have some clawing indicating a N tox,but it doesnt seem to be hurting it much?I'm happy so far.my cob is making it look much lighter green than it actually is.4 weeks from 12/12 flip.
> View attachment 4179682


The thing that most "water only" mixes need more of is calcium, I think that's what is giving you grief right now. Can't tell 100% because of lighting. If you're having an issue in one of these mixes calcium is almost always the issue. Sure it's usually fixed by a tea but the more direct route is adding that calcium back to the equation to open everything else back up for the plant to get back on track.

If you could make a tea or two for that gunslinger I'd bet it would green up a tad and head into the finish with a bit more oomph. Probably a week too late for a scratch in of some compost/dry ferts if you're shooting for a week 9 harvest. Could still give it a go and help it out with a tea.

If you have some amendments that are calcium/mineral heavy definitely include them in that tea (Peruvian seabird guano, fish bone meal, crab meal, kelp -last week I'd use it, a premix like biotone/tomato fertilizer, etc). A top dress of some gypsum would yield a similar result and up your terp production, it would be very available if you scratched some in and fed with a tea. I'd look into adding gypsum to your recipe if it's not already in your mineral mix.

Hope that helps, been there with coot's mix. Unless veganics is something you feel you have to do I would definitely look into using creature meals (crab and fish bone meals especially) in addition to the neem, kelp, etc. Making sure you're using plenty of top notch compost, and if not already, adding some biochar in the mix will help prevent issues with early fade.

Can't suggest a real lab soil test every few cycles enough if you're going to continue down this road. Definitely get one done after a fresh mix has sat for 4-8 weeks, well worth the cost. https://algreatlakes.com/pages/soil-analysis you want s2 and s3 done. Tell em you're growing tomatoes. Or find someone local to you. Plenty of resources out there as to what good soil analysis for mj looks like and usually you get to see someone post the end results.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The thing that most "water only" mixes need more of is calcium, I think that's what is giving you grief right now. Can't tell 100% because of lighting. If you're having an issue in one of these mixes calcium is almost always the issue. Sure it's usually fixed by a tea but the more direct route is adding that calcium back to the equation to open everything else back up for the plant to get back on track.
> 
> If you could make a tea or two for that gunslinger I'd bet it would green up a tad and head into the finish with a bit more oomph. Probably a week too late for a scratch in of some compost/dry ferts if you're shooting for a week 9 harvest. Could still give it a go and help it out with a tea.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice.kelp,crab meal and gypsum all in the mix.after taking it out of my cab,I do see it's starting to lose some greenness.love the tip on more gypsum and the tea,I may just do that to up terp production. One thing I've noticed with my mix(grew out a goji in this mix a grow back) is the lack of 'frost' production.but that goji was one of the best tasting plants I've grown.ima look into all your advice ,appreciate it.do you think it's too late to topdress with crabmeal?


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Thank you for the advice.kelp,crab meal and gypsum all in the mix.after taking it out of my cab,I do see it's starting to lose some greenness.love the tip on more gypsum and the tea,I may just do that to up terp production. One thing I've noticed with my mix(grew out a goji in this mix a grow back) is the lack of 'frost' production.but that goji was one of the best tasting plants I've grown.ima look into all your advice ,appreciate it.do you think it's too late to topdress with crabmeal?
> View attachment 4179711


That looks way better out of the grow lights, not very much lightening at all. I think it'd be ok to add in now. Iirc it takes a while to make the calcium available but some n is definitely quicker to release for plant availability. If you're able to make a compost tea of some sort that'll get her on the way to a nice finish.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Sucks they wont ship but to a few states. Glad I didnt pay for it. And looked before I hit pay.
> 
> Edit: anyone wanna order and ship it to me. I'll make it worth your time. And I'll also pay shipping.


I didn't catch that part. Wheres the list of states they'll ship to??
I probably just wasted the 5 bucks if that's the case. Always something.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I didn't catch that part. Wheres the list of states they'll ship to??
> I probably just wasted the 5 bucks if that's the case. Always something.



Lol same here.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2018)

can't find where they state which states, but I notice I can order 4 of the free samples for 12 shipping? Now if we can find those states? lol

Looks like a tad less than an 1/8 tsp per gallon?


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Well,I've finally discovered why I've been having problems in veg since winter...all promix is not the same.thought it strange that my raindance seedlings were so pale and the other seedlings not.i used up a bag of promix "all-purpose" rather than bx on the raindance.i didnt want a whole bale of bx kicking around in the middle of winter so I bought a small bag of 'all purpose' thinking it the same.it's not.the healthy looking plants are moondance and the raindance are the pale ones that have since been replanted in bx.you can see the bx has way more perlite.ive struggled for a few months now with that shitty soil,glad I used some bx right next to the all purpose. I thought it was probably my environment.


B'cuzz mix. Check it out. 2 x as much perlite as Promix AND the pieces are way bigger. I use that and Dyna-Gro Protekt, Foliage Pro and Bloom all grow and nothing else. Sorry I never post pics but my shit is lush as fuck. Never need any Calmag or other bullshit.

Update on my 20 LVTK. 12 days into the switch over and they got lush as fuck under the 600 watt hps. I removed the 600 watt Hortilux Blue because it wasn't doing a good job running at 450. But @ full strength that light is a beast in veg.
Most of the LVTK are fat up top but a few may come out bad like other people have posted. I think another 2 weeks will tell.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is true.high humidity you get them giant fan leaves and healthy plants
> Low humidity makes me wanna pull em and throw in trash


Hell yes that’s right.

For anyone wondering why; Plants’ stomata (transpiration pores in the leaves) automatically close down when RH is too low to conserve moisture in dry conditions. They open up when RH conditions are within a given range for the temperature. On the other side of the VPD table, too much humidity vs temperature can cause other problems, but most of us never run into that.

I didn’t get a humidifier, I filled the rest of my house with aquariums.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> can't find where they state which states, but I notice I can order 4 of the free samples for 12 shipping? Now if we can find those states? lol
> 
> Looks like a tad less than an 1/8 tsp per gallon?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> View attachment 4179741


Probably because of differing state laws about agricultural products. Pretty common for soil and fertilizer products.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2018)

Thanks sato108.....i'm all good.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 12, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Thanks sato108.....i'm all good.


You're welcome vertnugs. Glad I could be of help.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Probably because of differing state laws about agricultural products. Pretty common for soil and fertilizer products.


Oregon has pretty strict laws I thought. You used to couldn't get Superthrive there because they wouldn't give up a proprietary ingredient or two. But yea, Im out. figures, lol.

Gratzi, sato


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Well,I've finally discovered why I've been having problems in veg since winter...all promix is not the same.thought it strange that my raindance seedlings were so pale and the other seedlings not.i used up a bag of promix "all-purpose" rather than bx on the raindance.i didnt want a whole bale of bx kicking around in the middle of winter so I bought a small bag of 'all purpose' thinking it the same.it's not.the healthy looking plants are moondance and the raindance are the pale ones that have since been replanted in bx.you can see the bx has way more perlite.ive struggled for a few months now with that shitty soil,glad I used some bx right next to the all purpose .I thought it was probably my environment.
> View attachment 4179679 here's a crappy pic of my gunslinger in my water only coots mix.looks like I have some clawing indicating a N tox,but it doesnt seem to be hurting it much?I'm happy so far.my cob is making it look much lighter green than it actually is.4 weeks from 12/12 flip.
> View attachment 4179682


What is the smell like on the gunslinger


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hell yes that’s right.
> 
> For anyone wondering why; Plants’ stomata (transpiration pores in the leaves) automatically close down when RH is too low to conserve moisture in dry conditions. They open up when RH conditions are within a given range for the temperature. On the other side of the VPD table, too much humidity vs temperature can cause other problems, but most of us never run into that.
> 
> I didn’t get a humidifier, I filled the rest of my house with aquariums.


Them hid's sure do make it hard to bring up that rh too. I'm experimenting with my 630w de cmh in my veg tent, looking for a bit quicker growth than what the t5 and t8 are providing and just like I remember, that bad boy sucks moisture out of the air like its nobodies business. 
I've got a steam humidifier, evaporative humidifier, bucket of water and misting plants and walls on occasion all inside the 5x5. My numbers are 84°~ and 45%~rh, I dont like them numbers at all but in the day and a half that it's been in there the plants have begun looking considerably happier than before, so I'll leave it a few days and see what happens. 
Numbers I was getting before was much better, 79°~ / 60%~ rh, and that was without any extra environmental control, just the fan, light, and plant. Just lower quality light and I'm going to assume a little slower growth out of fluorescence. It's almost stupid though how tightly you can make them nodes stack with fluorescence.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

sato108 said:


> View attachment 4179741


Sorry but I'm calling bs shadyness on their part. 
They could have had that disclaimer in plain sight right where you click to order, and in bold lettering at that. 
I went back to the sight to look for the list and clicked on about half the options where it would make sense for something like that to be and saw nothing. 

'Features and Benifits' 
This is really where they decide to stick that info? 
I don't care about the 5 bucks, just seems purposely crooked to me.

If I get an email saying sorry we cant ship to you, with a refund, I'll eat all this.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2018)

I fell for it too. Their checkout let me order it in to Canada not seeing that part about the certain states. If you can only get it in a few states then why let someone choose country and so on for shipping and payment.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 12, 2018)

Is everything back to normal operations now? 
Are the auctions gone for good?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I fell for it too. Their checkout let me order it in to Canada not seeing that part about the certain states. If you can only get it in a few states then why let someone choose country and so on for shipping and payment.


Exactly! Fucking shadyness. I mean come on, all the scams going on the seed game from breeders and that isn't enough? Gonna get some people over 5 bucks on bennies too? Lmao people are crazy.


----------



## Dave455 (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Well,I've finally discovered why I've been having problems in veg since winter...all promix is not the same.thought it strange that my raindance seedlings were so pale and the other seedlings not.i used up a bag of promix "all-purpose" rather than bx on the raindance.i didnt want a whole bale of bx kicking around in the middle of winter so I bought a small bag of 'all purpose' thinking it the same.it's not.the healthy looking plants are moondance and the raindance are the pale ones that have since been replanted in bx.you can see the bx has way more perlite.ive struggled for a few months now with that shitty soil,glad I used some bx right next to the all purpose .I thought it was probably my environment.
> View attachment 4179679 here's a crappy pic of my gunslinger in my water only coots mix.looks like I have some clawing indicating a N tox,but it doesnt seem to be hurting it much?I'm happy so far.my cob is making it look much lighter green than it actually is.4 weeks from 12/12 flip.
> View attachment 4179682


use megacrop nutrients !!


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Exactly! Fucking shadyness. I mean come on, all the scams going on the seed game from breeders and that isn't enough? Gonna get some people over 5 bucks on bennies too? Lmao people are crazy.


most likely they would have to change their whole website for one product to make it so you can't order from another state. Either way you got an email with a refund. That's far from a scam. Let's be realistic here people come on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Thank you for the advice.kelp,crab meal and gypsum all in the mix.after taking it out of my cab,I do see it's starting to lose some greenness.love the tip on more gypsum and the tea,I may just do that to up terp production. One thing I've noticed with my mix(grew out a goji in this mix a grow back) is the lack of 'frost' production.but that goji was one of the best tasting plants I've grown.ima look into all your advice ,appreciate it.do you think it's too late to topdress with crabmeal?
> View attachment 4179711


I'd just go with a mild steeped tea. 
Alfalfa, kelp, Indonesian bat guano, K2SO4 & epsom. 

Peruvian seabird guano is awesome, but it's relatively high in N and could make your buds fluffy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 12, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> most likely they would have to change their whole website for one product to make it so you can't order from another state. Either way *you got an email with a refund*. That's far from a scam. Let's be realistic here people come on.



I dont think he did fam.. I had to re-read it but..



NugHeuser said:


> ... If I get an email saying sorry we cant ship to you, with a refund, I'll eat all this. ...


----------



## Cptn (Aug 12, 2018)

what if the company sends it anyway, even though they say they won't?
Might be worth waiting a week to see what's going to happen.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 12, 2018)

Cptn said:


> what if the company sends it anyway, even though they say they won't?
> Might be worth waiting a week to see what's going to happen.


ya.. Ive delt with other companies/products where that's been the case. When the bean game started warming up in the US a few banks said they wanted you to send a copy of your "medical docs".. All it took was a link to a journal or two and the beans were in the mail.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd just go with a mild steeped tea.
> Alfalfa, kelp, Indonesian bat guano, K2SO4 & epsom.
> 
> Peruvian seabird guano is awesome, but it's relatively high in N and could make your buds fluffy.


I'd say the hormones and high availability of n in the alfalfa would make for more spindly, leafy buds. Alfalfa should stop being used around week 3. Same issue with kelp, don't want to use that too late either as it delays finishing after week 6ish on 9-10 week strains.

Been using psg until weeks 5-6 on 9-10 week strains and weeks 6-7 for 10-12 week strains for over a decade with dense, not any leafier than would be expected buds. Those pellets don't totally dissolve, especially if you use a teabag, no way it's getting everything listed on the box in the tea with a 36-48 hour brew.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> most likely they would have to change their whole website for one product to make it so you can't order from another state. Either way you got an email with a refund. That's far from a scam. Let's be realistic here people come on.


No you mis read. I did not get an email with a refund. That's what I'm saying, if they send me one I'll eat everything I said about it.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Where did you find it and how do you like it?


i ordered from hydroponic research directly. however, being in canada they raped me at the border in import taxes ($52).
i am going to reach out to them on ig before i order again and see if they have a canadian distributor. i know the person who answers the phone when you call the number on facebook is in vancouver as well, so fingers crossed i can avoid that extra cost, because it makes it significantly more expensive.

in terms of how the +life works, so far it seems great. my 3g cloth pots had roots shooting out all sides and the bottom in under a week after transplanting from solo cups, so it is seemingly working really well, but it's only been a couple weeks of using it so i am not ready to say it's any kind of miracle product.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i ordered from hydroponic research directly. however, being in canada they raped me at the border in import taxes ($52).
> i am going to reach out to them on ig before i order again and see if they have a canadian distributor. i know the person who answers the phone when you call the number on facebook is in vancouver as well, so fingers crossed i can avoid that extra cost, because it makes it significantly more expensive.
> 
> in terms of how the +life works, so far it seems great. my 3g cloth pots had roots shooting out all sides and the bottom in under a week after transplanting from solo cups, so it is seemingly working really well, but it's only been a couple weeks of using it so i am not ready to say it's any kind of miracle product.


I was gonna start using their two part and the shine booster. You ever tried that? Have you used recharge? Do life and recharge compare at all? Do you have an opinion on which one might be better? I've gone beneficials crazy. I use to be nuts about them until I switched to GH, I'm realizing I may be able to use them with synthetics. I'm trying to jump on that train. 

Thanks for the info in advanced goats


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd say the hormones and high availability of n in the alfalfa would make for more spindly, leafy buds. Alfalfa should stop being used around week 3. Same issue with kelp, don't want to use that too late either as it delays finishing after week 6ish on 9-10 week strains.
> 
> Been using psg until weeks 5-6 on 9-10 week strains and weeks 6-7 for 10-12 week strains for over a decade with dense, not any leafier than would be expected buds. Those pellets don't totally dissolve, especially if you use a teabag, no way it's getting everything listed on the box in the tea with a 36-48 hour brew.


Gotta go easy on the alfalfa. It's all about the ratios and whether or not you use the solids in the bottom of the bucket. 
I had not heard that about kelp. Why would it delay finish? 
I've heard that too much calcium can delay finish, but it could be a PH thing... 

PSG has way too much N for late flower (12-11-2).


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 12, 2018)

ya I almost ordered the veg+bloom and then when I emailed them they recommended the shine and life so I was looking at $100 just to try them out for a round.. Shit I thought the reason to switch to "powder" was to save some $ lol.. They want you to drop $530 to get the "bulk" discount on the base  That pushed me to find megacrop..


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya I almost ordered the veg+bloom and then when I emailed them they recommended the shine and life so I was looking at $100 just to try them out for a round.. Shit I thought the reason to switch to "powder" was to save some $ lol.. They want you to drop $530 to get the "bulk" discount on the base  That pushed me to find megacrop..


How do you like the megacrop powder? I'm trying to switch to powder as well.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta go easy on the alfalfa. It's all about the ratios and whether or not you use the solids in the bottom of the bucket.
> I had not heard that about kelp. Why would it delay finish?
> I've heard that too much calcium can delay finish, but it could be a PH thing...
> 
> PSG has way too much N for late flower (12-11-2).


You're reading the side of a box not speaking from experience. That is a very slow release nutrient source. As I said a 48 hour soak doesn't break them down so you're not getting everything that's on the box available to your plant to use within the rest of the life of the plants. Heck, I'd bet it's still not totally available through the completion of the next cycle. It's pellitized for a reason.

http://npk-industries.com/plant_nutrition_kelp.html

The plant growth hormones continue the new growth, and like the psg it isn't all used by the plant in that instant. You don't want to apply kelp in week 6 or 7 when they should be fattening up, not trying to stack more new calyx. Making a tea with sulpomag, aka langbeinite is a better, more time appropriate solution to late flower k. More sulphur is more better towards the end.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> How do you like the megacrop powder? I'm trying to switch to powder as well.


I've been loving Mega Crop for my outdoor coco grow. You can get a free sample on their website, you should give it a go.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Can't suggest a real lab soil test every few cycles enough if you're going to continue down this road. Definitely get one done after a fresh mix has sat for 4-8 weeks, well worth the cost. https://algreatlakes.com/pages/soil-analysis you want s2 and s3 done. Tell em you're growing tomatoes. Or find someone local to you. Plenty of resources out there as to what good soil analysis for mj looks like and usually you get to see someone post the end results.


https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B01GIMOG8A/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1534109857&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=soil+test&psc=1

It's really that easy now =) I like yours too. People should really do this.



quiescent said:


> The thing that most "water only" mixes need more of is calcium, I think that's what is giving you grief right now. Can't tell 100% because of lighting. If you're having an issue in one of these mixes calcium is almost always the issue. Sure it's usually fixed by a tea but the more direct route is adding that calcium back to the equation to open everything else back up for the plant to get back on track.


Yup I still find my self with a bottle of cal mag around...



quiescent said:


> I'd say the hormones and high availability of n in the alfalfa would make for more spindly, leafy buds. Alfalfa should stop being used around week 3. Same issue with kelp, don't want to use that too late either as it delays finishing after week 6ish on 9-10 week strains.


A lot of people do not realize how 'hot' alfalfa is. It is immediately available for uptake this is good advice.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2018)

@quiescent I think.it was you and one or two others that have me advice on the seedlings..never had a problem when I got the T5 for seedlings first up
But after advice to buy new bulbs AND have sufficient airflow I have done both and within 48 Hrs they have started turning a darker green and look a lot healthier already.
Cheers for your help


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> How do you like the megacrop powder? I'm trying to switch to powder as well.


The stuff rocks, in veg, but I add some PK boosters because the base lacks the much needed boosts of P and K in flower. Can't increase the dosage in bloom because N toxicity starts to set in. If you get it get some PK boosters. Its still better than 5+ bottles.
EDIT: I use Mega Crop, recharge, and SLF-100(organic enzyme) in coco and my plants fuckin love it.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

Messege # 25,000 in this thread .


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2018)

@projectinfo you're off by 1 fella......sorry.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @projectinfo you're off by 1 fella......sorry.



Narp


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You're reading the side of a box not speaking from experience.


LOL
I've grown a plant or two in my day -- using organic soil and tea.


----------



## projectinfo (Aug 12, 2018)

Math


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2018)

Knarly shit @Chunky Stool .They're sexy.

Turned the lap top to the other half.......took her about 15 seconds to say "omg and look how small the pots are".LMAO.....she sends mad props too.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 12, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Math



Sure......but no matter how or what ya add up..............it's still going to and always will read as post.......#25,001


#winningby1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Knarly shit @Chunky Stool .They're sexy.
> 
> Turned the lap top to the other half.......took her about 15 seconds to say "omg and look how small the pots are".LMAO.....she sends mad props too.


Thanks! 
I like to keep them in 10 gallon pots for mobility. Super easy to move with a hand cart. 

Small pots also have disadvantages -- like stability.
We had a wicked squall blow thru yesterday and I was not prepared...


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> @quiescent I think.it was you and one or two others that have me advice on the seedlings..never had a problem when I got the T5 for seedlings first up
> But after advice to buy new bulbs AND have sufficient airflow I have done both and within 48 Hrs they have started turning a darker green and look a lot healthier already.
> Cheers for your help


No problem bro. You should get a faster rate of growth with those changes for sure. Good vibes to you and your plants.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I've grown a plant or two in my day -- using organic soil and tea.
> View attachment 4180003
> 
> View attachment 4180004


Never said you hadn't, nice looking plants. Too bad about all those snapped branches this season eh? Maybe time for some stakes?

Showing pictures of healthy plants doesn't make you right or me wrong though, I am a stubborn guy myself from time to time. I understand that you were only trying to help prevent a situation you perceived as bad from occurring. Sometimes it's better to research a bit and if you're unable to speak from personal experience to counter what your intuition tells you, not sharing a half baked opinion is the better route.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I was gonna start using their two part and the shine booster. You ever tried that? Have you used recharge? Do life and recharge compare at all? Do you have an opinion on which one might be better? I've gone beneficials crazy. I use to be nuts about them until I switched to GH, I'm realizing I may be able to use them with synthetics. I'm trying to jump on that train.
> 
> Thanks for the info in advanced goats


all i got was the v+b RO and the +life to start. i am going to use the v+b in flower this run so i can't comment on that quite yet.

i've never used recharge because it's expensive to get in canada. i've used voodoo juice, orca, myco grow and now the +life. the +life seems to be aiding with a greater root mass if nothing else. like i said to heisen, the roots were busting out around the whole fabric pot quickly.

voodoo juice didn't feel worth the money at the time, but i was growing in dwc then.
orca i've used in dwc and flood and drain and it was great in both.
myco grow i generally use when transplanting and sprinkle it in the hole where the plant is going. +life is a powder similarly to mycogrow so i'm sure it would work fine applied that way as well.
so far the +life seems to be benefiting the plants, but i can say that i am noticing slime building up faster than was with orca. just means we need to be more on-top of completely resetting the reservoir every 2 weeks max in veg and likely weekly in flower. with orca i generally only changed out the res every 2 weeks in flower because i knew i could without issues.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 12, 2018)

I have ran MegaCrop recently and it is super easy, no real PH fluctuation (Hydro) I did have to add some cal mag, I did not add any bloom boosters or increase the MC in flower on my first finish with her and they finished fine, plumped up well but you could tell they could have done better but really good for set it and forget it. That said I ran a Lemon OG I have had for years in that rail and they had a little aroma then when run with my normal botainicare line and I think the flavor was just a little less enthusiastic. The flavor I normally get off her was there just not as pronounced as with the botainicare. With that said I am going to add some sweet to my next MC run in flower to see if that brings the flavor up a notch. Overall really happy with the ease of use with MegaCrop but I will be doing some tweaking going forward.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 12, 2018)

Some pioneer kush, heavy bubba leaner, smells just like bubba , great yielder, and I swear almost no trim, all bud

Very sticky

60 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 12, 2018)

projectinfo said:


> Math


Was there a prize....you are now eligible to get a 25k GPS post tattoo on your penis..
It's ok if you can only fit the 25 on it....


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I was wondering about that TB. Is it still standing? What day if so?


Chopped her at 73 days. It's in jars now.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> yeah, here are a few. chopped at ~10 weeks


Those are absolutely beautiful


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Chopped her at 73 days. It's in jars now.


Did you get any finished pics of her at chop?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I didn't catch that part. Wheres the list of states they'll ship to??
> I probably just wasted the 5 bucks if that's the case. Always something.


At the bottom man.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> At the bottom man.
> View attachment 4180115


I just looked again and and went to the bottoms of pages under the 7 or so options and original link and still not seeing that.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Did you get any finished pics of her at chop?


Yeah I'll post em after bit. Tryna get my kiddos to bed.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> I just looked again and and went to the bottoms of pages under the 7 or so options and original link and still not seeing that.


Click view all products by athena then the next page will come up and show the big bucket. Then scroll clear to the bottom man.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

Cptn said:


> what if the company sends it anyway, even though they say they won't?
> Might be worth waiting a week to see what's going to happen.


I'd be worried about the packaging. Showing it's used for MJ. And everyone seeing it.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

I was thinking that too, in sure they would just refund the $5 bucks. My state isn't listed I guess as well. I'm hoping that because it's a free sample that maybe it's technically a loop hole, but it may be wishful thinking for me here in Hawaii. I have to figure out if I can get anything besides great white hawaii version. I would much rather use recharge, +life, or athena biosis.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> At the bottom man.
> View attachment 4180115


Yeah fuckin government regulations....Time to bring out the shotguns and go to town.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The stuff rocks, in veg, but I add some PK boosters because the base lacks the much needed boosts of P and K in flower. Can't increase the dosage in bloom because N toxicity starts to set in. If you get it get some PK boosters. Its still better than 5+ bottles.
> EDIT: I use Mega Crop, recharge, and SLF-100(organic enzyme) in coco and my plants fuckin love it.


Thanks for the recipe. Been looking for other stuff to use besides GH. I'm gonna check these out before I make my decision.


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is true.high humidity you get them giant fan leaves and healthy plants
> Low humidity makes me wanna pull em and throw in trash


Evening Heisengrow: sorry a Little off topic question, but I have seen your operation it's very impressive, I am setting up a recirculating DWC could you recommend a decent brand of PH meter? I been using ph paper strips, the market is flooded with meters I already became a victim of a faulty cheap EC meter a couple years ago...


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Click view all products by athena then the next page will come up and show the big bucket. Then scroll clear to the bottom man.
> 
> View attachment 4180121 View attachment 4180122
> View attachment 4180124


is it worth the 5$ for shipping? does it work in organic?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Evening Heisengrow: sorry a Little off topic question, but I have seen your operation it's very impressive, I am setting up a recirculating DWC could you recommend a decent brand of PH meter? I been using ph paper strips, the market is flooded with meters I already became a victim of a faulty cheap EC meter a couple years ago...


Bluelab combo meter for complete peace of mind. You can get really good 30$~ pens now but you better buy 3 and use two every time to double check. Bluelab is king.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> is it worth the 5$ for shipping? does it work in organic?


/smh they tell you what's in it man 5$ is a worry? Comon now...Yeah it will help your crop you judge whether its worth 300 bucks for 4 lbs though. 5$ shouldn't even be a question given they tell you what is there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> /smh they tell you what's in it man 5$ is a worry? Comon now...Yeah it will help your crop you judge whether its worth 300 bucks for 4 lbs though. 5$ shouldn't even be a question given they tell you what is there.


just bought a big bag of xtreme mykos is why i ask i know only 5$ but just wondering if it's worth using basically


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bluelab combo meter for complete peace of mind. You can get really good 30$~ pens now but you better buy 3 and use two every time to double check. Bluelab is king.


I bought a bluelab ph and it broke before I could even get the cap off to use it. Faulty cap design. I do have a blue lab ppm and it is a tank. Has worked forever. I have a cheap PH meter from amazon that works fine. You just gotta keep the bulb moist so the kci solution doesn't evaporate, and it helps to keep its accuracy to keep it in kci solution for 24 hours once in a while to charge it back up for accuracy. Just my opinion


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

Texas Butter 71 days total. I just counted. Could've been taken at 60ish.

Straight Marshmellow funk. And its keeps getting stronger nose on her, taste is marshmellow n chemmy funk. Shes extremely loud. If you have a bud of it, in your pocket. In a room everyone knows who it is. She has an all around good even buzz. 50/50 head/body buzz. Starts all head, then slowly works into the legs. Smoking from a glass spoon. Now we did take big bong hits of her yesterday. Over indulging def gives you the couchlock. Setting there wishing you could get up for some snacks. Bc she does cause the munchies.. I'm running her again. Gonna take her at 63 this time. She yielded very well. I said 2 to 2 1/2 zips. I pulled 47 dry grams. Damn near 2 zips. If I wouldn't have pulled a few lowers for testers. I would've cleared 2. Clone cut, rooted and flipped. Zero veg time. In soil heavy perlite smartpot.

Lots of Amber's at 71 days more than I like usually.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> just bought a big bag of xtreme mykos is why i ask i know only 5$ but just wondering if it's worth using basically


Don't think anyone in here has really used athena. I just brought it up for the free samples, and because jungleboys claims it "produces the best Terps" they've ever seen. So take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bluelab combo meter for complete peace of mind. You can get really good 30$~ pens now but you better buy 3 and use two every time to double check. Bluelab is king.


Thank you 40amp. I been an organic soil guy for ever but feel like changing things up, bought a current culture undercurrent system W/cooler for super cheap, figure there's some good real world meter info here...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> is it worth the 5$ for shipping? does it work in organic?


I have no clue. I didnt introduce it to the thread. I jus seen where itll only ship to certain states. I was jus letting everyone know.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> just bought a big bag of xtreme mykos is why i ask i know only 5$ but just wondering if it's worth using basically


Most things like that are but it generally comes down to price. Did you catch the recharge post earlier? Look into that if not man. 100% worth it.

https://www.realgrowers.com/product/recharge/

Is a 100 dollar a pound product really worth using Athena for that or is it just more Instagram super star promotional bullshit?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Thank you 40amp. I been an organic soil guy for ever but feel like changing things up, bought a current culture undercurrent system W/cooler for super cheap, figure there's some good real world meter info here...


I am an organic guy done most styles and mastered but still use blue lab....You should have a blue lab pen and be phing in soil at 6.4-6.8 at varying intervals through the grow regardless. Current culture is kick ass if you want to go the hydro route...I left the organic realm for coco and hydro for a little while but when I discovered capillary mats and 60 gallon reservoirs that break down into something you can carry under each arm I never looked back.

http://waterpulse.com/

+

https://autopot-usa.com/product-category/flexitank/flexitank-pro/

Use the whole autopot system if you are small time. If not it makes 0 sense price wise.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 12, 2018)

@nobighurry 
Check out the Apera PH60 pH pen. You can get the kit on Amazon for about $80, comes with your calibration solution and storing solution and a case to keep it all in. A cool feature of the meter is you can replace the sensor heads.

I've had mine for a little while now and it's a solid little device.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Most things like that are but it generally comes down to price. Did you catch the recharge post earlier? Look into that if not man. 100% worth it.
> 
> https://www.realgrowers.com/product/recharge/
> 
> Is a 100 dollar a pound product really worth using for that or is it just more Instagram super star promotional bullshit?


Well i got a free sample from mammoth p, bottle they sent me msrp was like 200$ for a small amount it works but for the price i would rather find other means.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I was thinking that too, in sure they would just refund the $5 bucks. My state isn't listed I guess as well. I'm hoping that because it's a free sample that maybe it's technically a loop hole, but it may be wishful thinking for me here in Hawaii. I have to figure out if I can get anything besides great white hawaii version. I would much rather use recharge, +life, or athena biosis.


I've had Recharge shipped here. I don't remember where I ordered it from though


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Well i got a free sample from mammoth p, bottle they sent me msrp was like 200$ for a small amount it works but for the price i would rather find other means.


Yeah why I recommended looking into recharge the price is more than right. This was a good product contribution to the thread.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Evening Heisengrow: sorry a Little off topic question, but I have seen your operation it's very impressive, I am setting up a recirculating DWC could you recommend a decent brand of PH meter? I been using ph paper strips, the market is flooded with meters I already became a victim of a faulty cheap EC meter a couple years ago...


88j3 ph pen on Ebay just got 2, they last about a year, replacable heads, green backlight, goes down to hundredth decimal not tenth, kinda nice, they are 17$ 20$ delivered, real nice! blue labs are no better, had a blue lab last 4 months was pissed!! started buying the ebay special now....


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah why I recommended looking into recharge the price is more than right. This was a good product contribution to the thread.


xtreme mykos is dirt cheap, you use it before? I used to spend a shitload of money and buy great white shark, tried this xtreme and it works the same


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

i just got some xtreme...good price single species.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

got some azos also, nitrogen fixing beneficial microbes...gonna give it a try!


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah why I recommended looking into recharge the price is more than right. This was a good product contribution to the thread.


The only thing I dislike about recharge is that it stains. My white buckets need a good scrub to clean that stuff off.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

the molasses?


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> the molasses?


Maybe. Probably. That and the humic and fulvic in it too.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

earth juice rooters mycos is 60$ for 4lb bag btw guys... pretty good deal, used it before the mykos...​


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> xtreme mykos is dirt cheap, you use it before? I used to spend a shitload of money and buy great white shark, tried this xtreme and it works the same



Yeah when it comes to this stuff price should be the deciding factor imo. Your eye really isn't trust worthy judging which one is better. They are all not needed in the first place just nice bonuses.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> earth juice rooters mycos is 60$ for 4lb bag btw guys... pretty good deal, used it before the mykos...​


Ill go with recharge because the owner/founder of recharge is a stoner and a grower.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Maybe. Probably. That and the humic and fulvic in it too.


Has kelp derivatives in it as well? I have a huge bucket of kelp extract that I don't use, and it looks just like the recharge.

Hey do you guys think that genetics plays a larger role in the way a strain tastes over what's being fed to the actual plant? I mean that's the whole reason we all pheno hunt right?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ill go with recharge because the owner/founder of recharge is a stoner and a grower.


just tossing it out there, im single species now...


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

I saw the recharge when I was ordering my mycos I might try it next. Recharge seems like a different product really unique definitely want to try


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Never said you hadn't, nice looking plants. Too bad about all those snapped branches this season eh? Maybe time for some stakes?
> 
> Showing pictures of healthy plants doesn't make you right or me wrong though, I am a stubborn guy myself from time to time. I understand that you were only trying to help prevent a situation you perceived as bad from occurring. Sometimes it's better to research a bit and if you're unable to speak from personal experience to counter what your intuition tells you, not sharing a half baked opinion is the better route.


LOL x 2
Maybe you should take your own advice. 

Talk is cheap. 
I showed you mine, let's see what you're growing. 

How's your brix? (Assuming you know what that means.)


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

might order it tom do a few side by sides... i have little earth juice left. might even try no mycos


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 12, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> might order it tom do a few side by sides... i have little earth juice left. might even try no mycos


I would be interested to hear your results


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 12, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I would be interested to hear your results


yea, me2, wanta know if i throwing $ away! good old riu, been reading it... 
Mycorrhiza 101... | Rollitup
https://www.rollitup.org/t/mycorrhiza-101.262494/


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 13, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Huge thanks man! Looks like I'll be running this against Recharge





natureboygrower said:


> Thank you for the advice.kelp,crab meal and gypsum all in the mix.after taking it out of my cab,I do see it's starting to lose some greenness.love the tip on more gypsum and the tea,I may just do that to up terp production. One thing I've noticed with my mix(grew out a goji in this mix a grow back) is the lack of 'frost' production.but that goji was one of the best tasting plants I've grown.ima look into all your advice ,appreciate it.do you think it's too late to topdress with crabmeal?
> View attachment 4179711


Doesn't even look like the same plant wow .


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am an organic guy done most styles and mastered but still use blue lab....You should have a blue lab pen and be phing in soil at 6.4-6.8 at varying intervals through the grow regardless. Current culture is kick ass if you want to go the hydro route...I left the organic realm for coco and hydro for a little while but when I discovered capillary mats and 60 gallon reservoirs that break down into something you can carry under each arm I never looked back.
> 
> http://waterpulse.com/
> 
> ...


Blue lab is good stuff,the ph pen requires tap water in the cap so the bulb doesn't dry out.also change the battery every 6 months.its a triple a easy to change

As far as current culture goes they can eat a dick up and hiccup.way over priced,there epi bucket design sucks and that add back feature they just came out with is as dumb as a bag of hammers.

I built and designed this setup and have gone through changes.i put my return line in the bucket lid.so much easier having access to the line to fill a 5 gallon bucket to dump to,ph the water and add it back to the system.

This system will pull 5 lbs in 90 days all day long



Just finished building the cob setup for my veg room
Putting the greenpoint testers in these after the ones in there go to flower room.
This setup will slay veg


----------



## psychadelibud (Aug 13, 2018)

You guys that are talking about the recharge, I can tell you from first hand experience (been using it for 2 years now and recommending it along my way) it is some amazing stuff. Everything that it claims it does, it does, plus more!

Also an update on my 2 Jelly Pie phenos... I ended up with 14 Oz total from 2 plants in promix, 3 gallon bags, AN a&b nutes as well as a mixture of organics. Both phenos will now be ran in my perpetual op, with yields like that and potency to match (estimating 6-7 lbs every 30 to 40 day's) how could anyone pass up such a good solid fast finishing strain?? 14 oz is an insane amount of bud from 2 plants in 3 gal containers... Was NOT expecting that at all... Could only imagine if I had ran a full room with 26 or so of those two, instead of just two... Well, good thing is she is full now of various GPS strains (with a few exceptions) . Anyone looking for an all around commercial strain, this one is most definitely for you! No special training, just topped once and grown with tomato cages as support. Get yourselves some Jelly Pie!! Glad I have 5 more packs to play with 

Edit: Speaking of recharge, I'm not sure how many of you use mammoth P but I have also noticed an enormous difference during flower using mammoth P. You have to play around with it for a bit when you first start using it (never beyond the recommended dose) but you will eventually figure out how to dial it in.. Start using it lightly in the beginning of flower and work your way up to a full dose towards the middle to end, it will do wonders when you figure it out. I would also recommend to stop the recharge after the first week of flower. Be careful with the recharge as I know from experience you will cause yourself a P lockout very easily of over done. Took me forever to figure out what was going on till I finally figured out the issue.

Work out in the guerilla world is gonna pick back up this morning so I will see you guys in about a month with updates on all my GPS gear... I cannot wait to see what the other strains are capable of after running that pie. I can already tell yall that Cackleberry is gonna be an insane yielder (probably more so than the pie) and finish VERY fast. You guys stay safe and keep pumping out that fuel and fire from Gu's gear! Filling up the ATV and heading out to work for the day.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 13, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> What is the smell like on the gunslinger


Not much right now,stay tuned,I'll update.my last gs smelled a bit sickly sweet like rotting fruit.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 13, 2018)

I like BAS myco innoculum. Never had an issue and well priced. 

https://buildasoil.com/products/mycorrhizal-granular-inoculum?variant=570100917

$100 for 5 lbs


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2018)

4 Copper Chem getting their first up pot and looking fine. First run with CC was 5/5 boys and second was 3/5 girls. Crapshoot! Those were all a bit different from each other but 3/3 were “fire” as the kids say.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bluelab combo meter for complete peace of mind. You can get really good 30$~ pens now but you better buy 3 and use two every time to double check. Bluelab is king.


x2^^^^


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Blue lab is good stuff,the ph pen requires tap water in the cap so the bulb doesn't dry out.also change the battery every 6 months.its a triple a easy to change
> 
> As far as current culture goes they can eat a dick up and hiccup.way over priced,there epi bucket design sucks and that add back feature they just came out with is as dumb as a bag of hammers.
> 
> ...


Heisengrow: Thank you for the info! My first cheapo ph pen didn't have directions nor did I do my due diligence, I stored it improperly I learned later, I am 100% with you on current culture especially the cost, but the one I just bought is a homemade version with the kinks worked out, the builder only used their buckets and air pumps , he ran a few cycles then stored it after going organic soil, I picked it up for a couple hundred bucks including 1/4 hp cooler, I did some single bucket dwc few years ago but by no means am I well versed on hydro going to be a learning process....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Blue lab is good stuff,the ph pen requires tap water in the cap so the bulb doesn't dry out.also change the battery every 6 months.its a triple a easy to change
> 
> As far as current culture goes they can eat a dick up and hiccup.way over priced,there epi bucket design sucks and that add back feature they just came out with is as dumb as a bag of hammers.
> 
> ...


Yeah as far as price goes any prebuilt hydro can 'eat a dick'. lol. Some are really nice but definitely building your own is the only way to go. I don't understand how some of those companies stay in business.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL x 2
> Maybe you should take your own advice.
> 
> Talk is cheap.
> ...


Who is this guy? Was def a dickish comment. I wouldn't sweat it @Chunky Stool theres tons of trolls on RIU.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Who is this guy? Was def a dickish comment. I wouldn't sweat it @Chunky Stool theres tons of trolls on RIU.


Meh, I don't let it bother me. 
Not sure if he actually grows or he's just an obsessed wannabe. 
Without pics, ya never know. 

Speaking of pics, my indoor crop just started week six... 
 Bodega bubblegum


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah as far as price goes any prebuilt hydro can 'eat a dick'. lol. Some are really nice but definitely building your own is the only way to go. I don't understand how some of those companies stay in business.


Me either


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 13, 2018)

im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


most people use aluminium angle to make the base


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 13, 2018)

tnx! I heard some people take out the glass on the hood and put in sheet metal and mount them in there so you can air-cooled them... anyone ever tried? max xxl hoods

couldn't pull em up as high tho, prob better w angle for that aspect


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


Full disclosure: I've never built a cob setup, but I do have a lot of background in construction and cobbling things together.

That said, if I were to build a frame for cobs, I'd start by looking at aluminum 80/20 framing. It may be overkill, but it's pretty easy to work with. Also, you should be able to get cut-to-size pieces. Here's a wiki link to describe it.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/80/20_(framing_system)


----------



## nc208 (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


I used Angled Aluminum. 1/8" thick 1" x 1", I tried using 1/16th and found it to be too flimsy. Go to a metal supply place for it and you can get it cheap, avoid big box stores.

Socaljoe brings up another great option to use, my only beef with the 80/20 is the price but it does look a lot better than the angled aluminum.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I used Angled Aluminum. 1/8" thick 1" x 1", I tried using 1/16th and found it to be too flimsy. Go to a metal supply place for it and you can get it cheap, avoid box box stores.
> 
> Socaljoe brings up another great option to use, my only beef with the 80/20 is the price but it does look a lot better than the angled aluminum.


Yeah, 80/20 definitely isn't for a budget build. But damn is it cool, and versatile.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> tnx! I heard some people take out the glass on the hood and put in sheet metal and mount them in there so you can air-cooled them... anyone ever tried? max xxl hoods
> 
> couldn't pull em up as high tho, prob better w angle for that aspect


yeah thats what i would do if i was building a cob frame


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


Rapid LED sell premade rails to put the heat sinks in.If you dont wanna go that route and make it yourself you can buy angled aluminum from lowes or Home depot or anywhere that sells it.The whole purpose of the DIY cob builds is to fit the footprint you wanna cover.
When i set mine up i took the square footage of the area 4x5 (20) square feet.I used this selection tool to select the wattage per cob and what drivers i needed.
http://ledgardener.com/cob-led-driver-selection-tool/
The goal is more cobs at less wattage for alot of light overlap.cobs are 120 degree beams so the more you have at lower wattages the more efficient.I dont really see the need to air cool LEDs honestly.for a 16 square feet you could go with 3 rows of 4 and put 6 35 - 38 volt cobs on an HLG 320 and drive them at 1400mA.
The vero D is 38.7 V X 1.4 amps giving you right at 650.16 cobs for a 4x4.Thats right around 40 watts per square foot. which is perfect IMO.
If you wanted to spend less money on the build you could get 8 of the same cobs and drive them at 2100mA with the same 320H drivers and only have to use 8.Less money on cobs and heatsinks but less coverage and less efficient.
Its worth the money to get more cobs and drive them softer.The amps you drive them at determines how many watts they are pushing.I could hook up 2100mA drivers to the cobs i already have and put 2500 watts over the 4x10 if i wanted to just by switching the drivers.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Rapid LED sell premade rails to put the heat sinks in.If you dont wanna go that route and make it yourself you can buy angled aluminum from lowes or Home depot or anywhere that sells it.The whole purpose of the DIY cob builds is to fit the footprint you wanna cover.
> When i set mine up i took the square footage of the area 4x5 (20) square feet.I used this selection tool to select the wattage per cob and what drivers i needed.
> http://ledgardener.com/cob-led-driver-selection-tool/
> The goal is more cobs at less wattage for alot of light overlap.cobs are 120 degree beams so the more you have at lower wattages the more efficient.I dont really see the need to air cool LEDs honestly.for a 16 square feet you could go with 3 rows of 4 and put 6 35 - 38 volt cobs on an HLG 320 and drive them at 1400mA.
> ...


thanks alot guys! looking forward to the build! will price it out a few ways!!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Rapid LED sell premade rails to put the heat sinks in.If you dont wanna go that route and make it yourself you can buy angled aluminum from lowes or Home depot or anywhere that sells it.The whole purpose of the DIY cob builds is to fit the footprint you wanna cover.
> When i set mine up i took the square footage of the area 4x5 (20) square feet.I used this selection tool to select the wattage per cob and what drivers i needed.
> http://ledgardener.com/cob-led-driver-selection-tool/
> The goal is more cobs at less wattage for alot of light overlap.cobs are 120 degree beams so the more you have at lower wattages the more efficient.I dont really see the need to air cool LEDs honestly.for a 16 square feet you could go with 3 rows of 4 and put 6 35 - 38 volt cobs on an HLG 320 and drive them at 1400mA.
> ...


I 95% agree. The only difference I would use strips or QBs over cobs. But that is just preference. I have cobs too. That I built under my bed. 10 3590s on 144mm pin sinks. Haven't even used it.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 13, 2018)

Hey I got a question. I haven't been PHing my nutrients for the last week which is kinda messed up because I started using great white and I cut my nutrients down a lot to 800ppm. I've been seeing some leaf twist like an s shape. Kinda reminds me of a PH swing, but I was wondering if you guys think it could be like P deficiency? Or could it be from a huge RH swing? We just had a system move past us (hurricane hector) and it brought a whole lot of rain and so much humidity it was like walking through a cloud at times. Now it's hot and dryer and it happened fast. You think that could cause the twist? Or maybe one of the other two.

Edit: here's a pic or two.
  

Maybe I worry too much. It's just these two spots, but they are on seperate plants.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I 95% agree. The only difference I would use strips or QBs over cobs. But that is just preference. I have cobs too. That I built under my bed. 10 3590s on 144mm pin sinks. Haven't even used it.


QBs are ok but it's hard to get them to cover a big footprint.even 3 boards put together still falls a foot short of both sides of a 4x5.
There really better for 2x2s and 4x4s,but finding heatsinks to work with them and give you the spacing to spread them out is a pain in the ass IMO.
I was dead set on boards but that was my biggest issue with using them for a flowering room.
There alot like a t5,the light is only as good as the perimeter of the board.
Par drops off of led fast on the outside of the light.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> im thinking bout building my first cobb setup. what do you guys recomend, will be doing a 4x4 bloom room first... what do you use to build the mount n such?


What's your budget? 16 cobs with heatsinks is going to cost way more than 4 QBs. I understand what @Heisengrow is saying about the light distribution at the end, but you can spread the boards out a little more to cover that. That's what I did using HLG 550 sizing as a template. But strips like what @whytewidow built is going to be the best option for light distribution IMHO. Just my 2¢.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL x 2
> Maybe you should take your own advice.
> 
> Talk is cheap.
> ...


You're a trip bro. 

If I was wrong and shooting down good advice for my own poorly conceived advice, I would admit it. How you fail to recognize that maybe you made a mistake shooting down someone else's idea that has tried and true results for your own that are scientifically proven to be poorly timed. Alfalfa has plant growth hormones, auxins, that his plants are too late in the cycle to use. It encourages new vertical growth and is super available, not really something that someone reusing their soil needs in week 5. Same with kelp, which you were unaware of. Different hormones and auxins so it can be used a bit later.

You tried shooting down the use of psg this late not understanding it is a slow release nutrient. You can't look at the npk and make a decision based off of that. It's a pellitized super hard slow release nutrient. Soaking it for 48 hours and it is still in the pellet form, hard as a rock. I have extensive experience using this in my soils.

Unfortunately I don't take pictures of my garden anymore. My state is very draconian in regards to just about anything, not just mj. I grow to the federal mandatory minimum sentencing guidelines. I am unwilling to risk my freedom in a dick measuring contest over a disagreement about a matter I have clearly been the victor. You can't find a hole in anything I've said so it goes down to an epeen measuring contest. If you want to "win" a debate using a picture against someone that just defeated you using words I'd suggest moving on to the next one.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Same here situation here ^. Once you grow big the camera thing kind of gets lost. Hell sometimes I don't even have a phone...Used to never have one. Fuckin find me. Really hard to do now though ; \ If you don't know how to then you don't need to. He is definitely right as far as the science and auxins go in his post. I reiterated some things he had already said in an earlier post. Hope ya two quit feuding


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 13, 2018)

Athena biosis just sent me a shipping confirmation on my free sample even though my state isn't on their shipping list. So I guess it worked for me for now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You're a trip bro.
> 
> If I was wrong and shooting down good advice for my own poorly conceived advice, I would admit it. How you fail to recognize that maybe you made a mistake shooting down someone else's idea that has tried and true results for your own that are scientifically proven to be poorly timed. Alfalfa has plant growth hormones, auxins, that his plants are too late in the cycle to use. It encourages new vertical growth and is super available, not really something that someone reusing their soil needs in week 5. Same with kelp, which you were unaware of. Different hormones and auxins so it can be used a bit later.
> 
> ...


So now we know that you don't grow. 
Cool. 

You must have missed the part about using the solubles from steeping and not the solids (worm bin). 
And you never asked about ratios. 

I gave my indoor plants tea with alfalfa and kelp last week (*see previous pic*) and they don't seem to mind. 
That was week 5 for an 8 week strain. 

Anyhoo... 

Tell us again how PSG won't dissolve completely because it's "pelletized". 
That one cracks me up.  
Do you even understand the difference between soluble and insoluble organic nutes? 

You told someone to use a "slow release" fertilizer that's high in N and low in K -- to finish his crop??? 
Yeah, that's some good advice. 

We could take a vote and ask how many folks think hitting their plants with 12-11-2 late in flower is a good idea...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Never saw the original post but I definitely would not be using alfalfa period past 4 weeks of flower unless my plants were pretty N deficient. That would obviously go for all sources of N. Alf is just too hot and available. I leave it out completely now for soil mixes and rarely use teas anymore. People the past few years seem have popularized making organics as technical as hydro with all the extras and it really makes no noticeable difference if your base mix is done right. Sure foliar some aloe and ewc now and again but you don't need all the extra shit it should be in your soil. Won't hurt anything most of the time but seems like a waste of time after doing it my self for years.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 13, 2018)

I used to make teas weekly for my outdoor.the clean up was too much of a pita so I just switched over to top dressing with dry amendments.i checked out mammoth p online....$65 for 250ml??? Think I'll go back to teas for my indoor.arent they the same thing? I never understood how beneficial bacteria survives being bottled or how active they actually are.i'll take psycadeli's word on it tho,dude be killing it.
Fwiw,i just did a simple ewc tea with molasses and a pinch of crab shell(the paint straining bag was my most expensive item lol)i'll be topdressing the gunslinger with a little gypsum and water light with my tea.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So now we know that you don't grow.
> Cool.
> 
> You must have missed the part about using the solubles from steeping and not the solids (worm bin).
> ...


Bro I don't know why you think I don't grow. It's funny that I've got to prove I'm not blowing hot air to you. The guy who doesn't have the foresight that his plants in way too small of a container should have been staked up a month or two ago. Too much weight up top, not enough down low + wind = breakage without stakes. Then you blamed it on the genetics. Get a grip bro. 

I understand it all bro. Read plenty of materials on many a matter dude. I know what's up with psg as an amendment and a tea ingredient, it seems you are lacking the amendment knowledge. 

You keep going after everything but what I present. If you can't reconcile your differences with me you're just going on ignore. It's a shame because it seems like if you weren't such an ass we could have some good discussions.

Check the ego bro. We all have some things we could learn from one another. Sometimes you learn more observing conversation than participating in it. I only participate if I am adding good information or method. If you're not going to approach discussions with an open mind and continue cultivating your knowledge base then it's a waste of my time communicating with you. 

I have no real issue with you bro. I know you called me a troll but I'm seeing it the other way honestly. You've handled this very poorly, I tried being cordial with you and you just attacked me personally.

I used to post my 4.2kw garage show but it's bigger now and I'm not a young unattached male anymore. I work a real job and have a large hobby garden in the wrong state. I wish I could move everything tying me down to my locale and post pics of my grow without worrying about stuff. I'm here to help pass on what I've learned from others or my own endeavors not argue with people 5 posts after I've already reasonably ended a side discussion on amendments and tea ingredients.

Keep it real and you'll get it in return.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 13, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Athena biosis just sent me a shipping confirmation on my free sample even though my state isn't on their shipping list. So I guess it worked for me for now.


When you get it, if ya would let me know how it was shipped. I run megacrop. They send a big bag about 8 weeks it seems like along with their boosters n stuff. . I have 100s of pounds of it. The first few came wrapped in yellow paper type shit. And it ripped open and you could plainly see the giant weed leaf and tell what it was for. So I contacted them. And told them to make their packaging better. Now it comes in a big cardboard box. If it's not noticable and you get being from a state not listed. I may try it out.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> When you get it, if ya would let me know how it was shipped. I run megacrop. They send a big bag about 8 weeks it seems like along with their boosters n stuff. . I have 100s of pounds of it. The first few came wrapped in yellow paper type shit. And it ripped open and you could plainly see the giant weed leaf and tell what it was for. So I contacted them. And told them to make their packaging better. Now it comes in a big cardboard box. If it's not noticable and you get being from a state not listed. I may try it out.


For sure I'll let you know what it shows up in


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Bro I don't know why you think I don't grow. It's funny that I've got to prove I'm not blowing hot air to you. The guy who doesn't have the foresight that his plants in way too small of a container should have been staked up a month or two ago. Too much weight up top, not enough down low + wind = breakage without stakes. Then you blamed it on the genetics. Get a grip bro.
> 
> I understand it all bro. Read plenty of materials on many a matter dude. I know what's up with psg as an amendment and a tea ingredient, it seems you are lacking the amendment knowledge.
> 
> ...


Again, take your own advice about the ego. 
Seriously. 

But your insight about pot size and the use of stakes was gold. Pure genius! 
I'm sure my yield will double, so I owe you one. 

It feels like there's some psychological projection going on here. 
A mental health professional might be able to help you out with that.

Hugs & Kisses 
---
*Psychological projection*
Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unpleasant impulses by denying their existence while attributing them to others. For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It can take the form of blame shifting.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Got my bag of recharge today lol. It's good stuff based on what is in it, but do not follow those instructions...That shit does not need to be applied every watering. If your beneficial microbes are dying off between watering's you got some major problems...Every 2 weeks should be more than enough. Once a week if you just have to love your plants too much.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 13, 2018)

yea, i was thinking 1 time a week max!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

You can even use it just once if you are running capillary mats, autopots, or blumats. Put enough in there to establish a good colony and it isn't going anywhere if the soil is kept moderately moist like those grow methods keep it.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> ---
> *Psychological projection*
> Psychological projection is a theory in psychology in which humans defend themselves against their own unpleasant impulses by denying their existence while attributing them to others. For example, a person who is habitually rude may constantly accuse other people of being rude. It can take the form of blame shifting.



HaHa......i'ma shove this in the other halfs face later tonight


----------



## quiescent (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Again, take your own advice about the ego.
> Seriously.
> 
> But your insight about pot size and the use of stakes was gold. Pure genius!
> ...


You're the one losing a quarter of your plant due to wind, not me bro. I don't know why you're mocking me on the matter, man. I'll chalk this up as you having a bad couple days. 

Re-read the exchange and you're the hostile one. Explained my psg use, pointed out the thing about alfalfa and kelp and then come the personal attacks trying to discredit me and school yard bullying tactics. I really didn't buy into your baiting and you got mad.

I'm dropping the subject entirely in hopes of the thread progressing.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 13, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> HaHa......i'ma shove this in the other halfs face later tonight


I would too, but I like sex.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That shit does not need to be applied every watering.


It says on the label to use every 7-10 days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You're the one losing a quarter of your plant due to wind, not me bro. I don't know why you're mocking me on the matter, man. I'll chalk this up as you having a bad couple days.
> 
> Re-read the exchange and you're the hostile one. Explained my psg use, pointed out the thing about alfalfa and kelp and then come the personal attacks trying to discredit me and school yard bullying tactics. I really didn't buy into your baiting and you got mad.
> 
> I'm dropping the subject entirely in hopes of the thread progressing.


Now I'm mad?
LOL x 3 
(More psychological projection perhaps?)

You make a lot of assumptions.
Kinda shows your level of maturity. 
. 
You're like the guy who's always giving advice about women -- but nobody has ever seen him with a woman.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now I'm mad?
> LOL x 3
> (More psychological projection perhaps?)
> 
> ...


ffs chunky take the high road bruh let it go


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> It says on the label to use every 7-10 days.


I'll read it again in a few but I swore I saw once every watering and laughed at it.



LubdaNugs said:


> I would too, but I like sex.


Haha yeah when I saw this I almost recommended he just keep it to him and his plants.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ffs chunky take the high road bruh let it go


You're right. 
I'm done.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 13, 2018)

On a positive note, 6 out of 6 Pebble Pusher beans popped and are in plugs!!!


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 13, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I would too, but I like sex.



Make up sex...............it's mucho good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> It says on the label to use every 7-10 days.



Ahh SOB you are right it was the fuckin Rhizotonic that was 1-6 times DAILY lol. I was dipshit drunk and high when I posted that my apologies everyone.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You're right.
> I'm done.


Hey, lets face it we have almost all had words here and to be perfectly honest the vast majority of us would all be good friends in real life and the vast majority of our forum 'arguments' would be handled and said in a completely different way face to face. Something we can all probably agree on is that someone talking about auxin's and plants can't be too bad... You guys are arguing about staking a plant and shit, lol. 

Things will get better between you two I know it. Next week it will be all:
 

I usually never hold an online grudge more than a day or two and 90% of the time in my replies I don't even look at the name of the person. The discussion is usually what matters to me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 13, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Make up sex...............it's mucho good.


So is drunk sex...nothing like your missus to give you a rim job cos she's drunk


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 13, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hey, lets face it we have almost all had words here and to be perfectly honest the vast majority of us would all be good friends in real life and the vast majority of our forum 'arguments' would be handled and said in a completely different way face to face. Something we can all probably agree on is that someone talking about auxin's and plants can't be too bad... You guys are arguing about staking a plant and shit, lol.
> 
> Things will get better between you two I know it. Next week it will be all:
> View attachment 4180544
> ...


Or tomorrow could be this one


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 13, 2018)

well, lost the cookies n chem cut. not too happy, but nothing i can do so i guess i'll be grabbing another pack of that at some point. lost due to neglect, but i can't complain because it was due to my partner having his first born.

fuck lol

on a positive note, OG, MKU and the two LVTK going into flower in a week or less i think. pics when there is something worth showing on the LVTK.

oh, also lost a perfectly good, great looking third LVTK plant that i was days from giving to a friend that i had promised it to.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 13, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers ^


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 13, 2018)

Greenpoint sundae stallion and pebble pusher back against tr wall waiting patiently for there turn lol.all girls ready to take clones as soon as the others get out of there


----------



## 2easy (Aug 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Greenpoint sundae stallion and pebble pusher back against tr wall waiting patiently for there turn lol.all girls ready to take clones as soon as the others get out of there
> 
> View attachment 4180605


so you are growing them out to sex them then taking clones for the veg area? what medium are you growing your seed plants in?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 14, 2018)

2easy said:


> so you are growing them out to sex them then taking clones for the veg area? what medium are you growing your seed plants in?


Roots organic dirt.yes that's how I do it.just jeep as many sexed females as possible and run cuts


----------



## 2easy (Aug 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Roots organic dirt.yes that's how I do it.just jeep as many sexed females as possible and run cuts


the main reason i stopped using my undercurrent system was because i was testing for gage green at the time and i was running a lot of seeds so coco seemed to be the better option. it never even occured to me to do what you are doing lol


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 14, 2018)

Bounty Hunter folks are gonna be pleased with that cross, imho. Testers and whoever bought some. Couple weeks out, tester bud was surprisingly smooth and potent, light og with chem dust on the taste. Reminds me of the ole expando, paler green stuff used to see. I bet that one sticks around. That's the second time I've had Legend in a cross and really liked it. Seems to be a good breeder. JMHO I'll get a pic up in day or two. 3 yielding females outta the pack and I was rough on them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Bounty Hunter folks are gonna be pleased with that cross, imho. Testers and whoever bought some. Couple weeks out, tester bud was surprisingly smooth and potent, light og with chem dust on the taste. Reminds me of the ole expando, paler green stuff used to see. I bet that one sticks around. That's the second time I've had Legend in a cross and really liked it. Seems to be a good breeder. JMHO I'll get a pic up in day or two. 3 yielding females outta the pack and I was rough on them.


That's sweet to know I scored a pack of testers just got some lvtk,maverick And hibernate to move on from seedling stage then some bounty hunter will go in


----------



## CaptnChron1k (Aug 14, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> So is drunk sex...nothing like your missus to give you a rim job cos she's drunk


lol this makes me laugh


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 14, 2018)

3 of the 4 corners are Bounty Hunters, one a haog leaner Hurkel OG selfer, middle shortie nother haog leaner, and a Maverick selfer middle back. Two tall scrawny ones in middle are Eagle Scouts on each side of shortie feral hog. All plants were untopped, Eagle Scouts flowered from seed. Other pic from left to right is two copper chems and one CV Pure LA Affie. Im having to baby them with that baby cfl, lol, till I got room in the tent. Lookin at 2-3 weeks.     .


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 14, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Running these 1212 from seed in under 65w Quantum Board in a 2x3 with some other strains. Not enough light for the space or number of plants but will buy another QB soon.
> 
> A very stacked Cowboy Cookies
> View attachment 4178949
> ...


Pretty amazing what the quantums can do with almost no wattage. That cowboy cookies is stacked! Did it stretch like a mofo like I hear about the GMO does? like 3x?


----------



## Crash32097 (Aug 14, 2018)

Cookies and Chem nugs and a beautiful Dream Catcher


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2018)

Experimenting with bamboo.

Branches growing outside the frame are supported with jute twine.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice shrub


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 14, 2018)

Mine still have a ways, but improving! Up-potted, and under the 315 lec now, nodes popping..


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

Pebble Pusher chucking the frost out.
  

One of the lowers


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

If anyone is on IG and is lookn for beans or clones. Give me a follow. Having an auction to get my house paid off.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If anyone is on IG and is lookn for beans or clones. Give me a follow. Having an auction to get my house paid off.


My gear might not bring a high $$$ 
But I’d hook u up with some packs 
Worst case, u could give them as freebies


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My gear might not bring a high $$$
> But I’d hook u up with some packs
> Worst case, u could give them as freebies


Thatd be awesome. I'm not trying to get rich. I'm jus trying to raise 5gs. That will pay my house of free n clear. We bought it from my wife's uncle. He inherited the house in the property when her grandfather died and we bought it on a deed of trust and when I wrecked in March and broke my back we contacted him and told him you know hey can you work with us cuz I'm not working he said yeah no problem so I can't even go back to work until the 1st of September but he messaged just the other day and said that if I don't come up with the remaining 5 grand to pay it out we have to move and then he can resell the house on the property for full price again he is a complete and total piece of trash he's loaded he lives in Florida he owns like for houses down there too and California and he's hassling me about two and a half months of back rent because I'm not working but if you donate I'll definitely catch you back with some unreleased stuff and some stuff from my dad's collection greatly appreciated brother


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 14, 2018)

Yeah that is a pos right there ^


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 14, 2018)

anybody know if gps changed their p.o box after the whole postal deal snagging packs? I ordered something the other day but didn't even pay attention if they changed their address . I just assumed it was the same. If anybody knows the new address if they could P.M it to me thanks


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

Blizzard bush ~45 days flower 

2 gallon hempy bucket

Had to bamboo stake her up today, she was falling over in the tent


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

Blizzard bush on right and night rider candy lemon pheno on left



My 4x4 , 500w of cobs various strains and spectrums

200w vero 29 @ 3500k
100w @ 3000k
200w vero 29 @ 1750k

All from timber grow light @RainDan 

I love DIY but I work all day




Magoo


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that is a pos right there ^


Right. I mean if I was months n months behind. Or if he even had money tied up in the place. Like say he bought it to flip it. But he doesn't. He has exactly $0.00 in this. We gave him 15k down then 5 Bill's a month. Plus we pay the homeowners insurance. We pay the property taxes. And we shouldnt. Bc its in his name still. It was a 7 year total contract. We have paid way more than what we should've by now. Weve only live here going on 30 months. And we only owe $11,288 so weve paid over every month. Some months we sent a grand as payment. He said hes doing us a favor by accepting 5gs lump sum to end the contract. But if not we are breach of contract bc he didnt get a payment in June n July. And August isnt due until 21st. And we lose the place. And every dime weve put into it. Weve added 2 rooms and a bathroom, we built a full wrap around deck. Hot tub. Pool. And he can resell it at whatever he wants. And to treat his own niece(my wife) like that. Str8 piece of shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard bush ~45 days flower
> 
> 2 gallon hempy bucket
> 
> ...


What kinda nose are you getting. I have one in veg still in a solo. Needs to be repotted but jus dont have the room yet. But she was weird at first like a mutant. But she grew outta it. And has some strange fans. Real slender and pointy like some type of landrace strain. I've nvr had anything look like it from greenpoint. And I've been growing GPS for a good long while. But shes really minty smelling. Almost like scope mouthwash


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard bush on right and night rider candy lemon pheno on left
> 
> View attachment 4181011
> 
> ...


Nice cob setup. Do you like the reflectors? I've read they block light on some forums and I've read that they dont. That they stop the light from overlapping between cobs causing a low spot. I mean from the looks of your grow. I wouldn't say that's the case. Very nice run. I think I may setup my other tent if I dont have to move. And throw my cob light I built in it. And see which flowers better the cobs or the strips.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher chucking the frost out.
> View attachment 4180820 View attachment 4180821
> 
> One of the lowers
> View attachment 4180822


Lovin’ the resin rails.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What kinda nose are you getting. I have one in veg still in a solo. Needs to be repotted but jus dont have the room yet. But she was weird at first like a mutant. But she grew outta it. And has some strange fans. Real slender and pointy like some type of landrace strain. I've nvr had anything look like it from greenpoint. And I've been growing GPS for a good long while. But shes really minty smelling. Almost like scope mouthwash


This is my second run with her, last one too, it went almost 85 days and still spitting new hairs, great yielder though.

The smell is very muted like a floral bouquet, no chem, stardweg or diesel like scents , creamy vanilla berry flowers like a girls spring time perfume or lotion... after a couple weeks of cure


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nice cob setup. Do you like the reflectors? I've read they block light on some forums and I've read that they dont. That they stop the light from overlapping between cobs causing a low spot. I mean from the looks of your grow. I wouldn't say that's the case. Very nice run. I think I may setup my other tent if I dont have to move. And throw my cob light I built in it. And see which flowers better the cobs or the strips.


I have another tent running without them, I don’t see a difference.

I keep them on in the 4x4 thinking the canopy light will stay even, the way the math works out from fixture to fixture. So on center every , 16 inches for the three . If that makes sense, sorry little buzzed...

I hang the lights as high as I can, then use a bucket or something as a stand underneathto maintain 18” lights to canopy


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I have another tent running without them, I don’t see a difference.
> 
> I keep them on in the 4x4 thinking the canopy light will stay even, the way the math works out from fixture to fixture. So on center every , 16 inches for the three . If that makes sense, sorry little buzzed...
> 
> I hang the lights as high as I can, then use a bucket or something as a stand underneathto maintain 18” lights to canopy


Yeah I know whatcha mean. And that's what I do too. With the strips. Use buckets to raise or lower the plants. I never move my light. Except this run I have a lvtk in there. And it exploded in stretch. Almost 4 1/4- feet on the stretch. Its unreal. And it's making weird buds. It's a lanky og dom pheno by the looks of it. I had to break her over and tie her down. She grew into my lights. Burnt some leaves. But I'm maxed out. And shes still almost touching it. If the bud sites dont start looking better shes getting the axe.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Lovin’ the resin rails.


Yeah I jus wish the main on did it but I think when she got dried out last week or so. Bc we weren't home and she went two extra days pretty dry held up some of her production.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

Blizzard bush after 2 month cure

Over 80 days flowering 

Smoke not particularly potent, I only popped three beans got the one female, but I’m not in a rush to run her again. I’ll see what the family thinks of the smoke and re assess

Sativa leaving smoke, creative type high, short lasting high , I have a very high tolerance


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 14, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard bush after 2 month cure
> 
> Over 80 days flowering
> 
> ...


They look really good tho. Sucks to hear bout the buzz. Making me rethink up potting and flipping it to flower. I'm sure I wont get the same pheno. But always a chance. And me n chances dont really go well together lol


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I know whatcha mean. And that's what I do too. With the strips. Use buckets to raise or lower the plants. I never move my light. Except this run I have a lvtk in there. And it exploded in stretch. Almost 4 1/4- feet on the stretch. Its unreal. And it's making weird buds. It's a lanky og dom pheno by the looks of it. I had to break her over and tie her down. She grew into my lights. Burnt some leaves. But I'm maxed out. And shes still almost touching it. If the bud sites dont start looking better shes getting the axe.


Yeah that blizzard Bush is damn near it, nothing under her, from floor to top she’s probably just over 4’


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 14, 2018)

And that pioneer kush I posted a couple pages back is some potent tasty kush just after 8 days hanging in 60f 60 rh, all tester buds taste like they have been curing for months, smoothest smoke from GPS yet.

Truly calm your butt down and sit you on the couch in a trance for a while

Seems anything kush dominant I grow , the taste is just pow right there ready to hit you in the face a mere week after drying , and taste good from the jump and only gets better , anything more Sativa in my experience seems to take a true two months to get the flavor out , anyone else feel this way?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 14, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Blizzard bush after 2 month cure
> 
> Over 80 days flowering
> 
> ...


Sometimes looks can be deceiving, but that one kinda gives off the "not particularly potent" vibe lol 

80 days


----------



## See green (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello folks,Nice plants all!! I have three c&c sisters going. So far they have been a breeze. I tried to keep them fairly small. This is my first time running them.Has anybody ran the c&c outdoors? i am curious how they finished off. Im in the northeast and most of all i fear the dreaded bud rot. Any and all tips are appreciated. Thanks and i wish you all a great harvest .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2018)

Is greenpoint still a rollitup advertiser? 
I haven't seen any ads in a while and user 'greenpointseeds' has not posted since Jul 29 -- even though they had a sale last week. 

Hmm...


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 14, 2018)

No potm for august on gp's forum wtf,have a few lvtk and boomtown 3 weeks into bloom.Can't even show off a tester..never made iti'm jelly of others pics of the new stuff.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 15, 2018)

I was checking my plants tonight and saw that my Raindance has pinkish-purple pistils (say that three times fast). Not sure if that's a common occurrence on RD, but I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was checking my plants tonight and saw that my Raindance has pinkish-purple pistils (say that three times fast). Not sure if that's a common occurrence on RD, but I thought it was pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 4181221


I've grown out two packs of Raindance and they all had pink pistils I think.

This one was from my last run with Raindance
 
Current run and different plant. The deformed leaves are from a phytoplasma infection.


Current run and different plant and it also has a phytoplasma infection


Last run with the camera flash on


Unfortunately it's only a novelty while they're growing, the pistils recede and dry normal. Here's one from the last run near the finish line.


And the last pic of that plant before the chop


----------



## 2easy (Aug 15, 2018)

i remember the first time i saw pink pistils back in the 90's. shiva shanti by sensi i was blown away.
havnt seen them since. im convinced they will not show up indoors. never even seen a photo of it happening indoors


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Damn no nuggets, no auctions. Greenpoint is going downhill. I haven't logged in since the whole mail snatching fiasco. Until just now. Without the auctions I'm not really interested in it. Which I wont be buying any seeds for awhile anyway. But jus sucks cus the auctions were cool. Hope they come back.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

I know some of y’all mad about blurple lights and CFLs so I will post pics of little nugs at the disco today, and you can tell me how my yield sucks. (Which it sort of will, I am not that prideful)

OBS and Blizzard Bush, early week 8.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is greenpoint still a rollitup advertiser?
> I haven't seen any ads in a while and user 'greenpointseeds' has not posted since Jul 29 -- even though they had a sale last week.
> 
> Hmm...



Yeah shit seems a bit off don't it.

Forgot who posted up the message they got from Gu~ after the post office shit but buy Gu~ using the word "hopefully" about deleting their account rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

2easy said:


> i remember the first time i saw pink pistils back in the 90's. shiva shanti by sensi i was blown away.
> havnt seen them since. im convinced they will not show up indoors. never even seen a photo of it happening indoors


Purple Haze Thai these aren't mine. But I've grown it indoors and they were pink like that. But a softer pink. I have pics of it somewhere on here on RIU. I run it two years ago. 
  

And this is Midnight Fantasy F2 from Farmhouse. It had pink pistils and pink trichs. It was a beautiful plant. Also run indoors.


----------



## Total Head (Aug 15, 2018)

update on my s1 replacement...

I received my replacement pack today, exactly 2 weeks after I placed the order. I rescind my earlier complaints. it may have been slow but they took care of the issue despite their current troubles. 

shit happens. I appreciate how they handled it.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I know some of y’all mad about blurple lights and CFLs so I will post pics of little nugs at the disco today, and you can tell me how my yield sucks. (Which it sort of will, I am not that prideful)
> 
> OBS and Blizzard Bush, early week 8.
> View attachment 4181272


Not all blurple are bad. They suck for pics no matter what brand. My mars 192 reflector flowers the fuck out of some herb, granted its modded some. But none the less itsa blurple. And is above average on frost production. I dont flower with it now. But it's a back up if I ever need it. Or start another tent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They look really good tho. Sucks to hear bout the buzz. Making me rethink up potting and flipping it to flower. I'm sure I wont get the same pheno. But always a chance. And me n chances dont really go well together lol


My Blizzard Bush grows and smells very much like an OG. Lanky, rock hard little flowers that smell of garlic shit and death on the vine. I love it! ...but it doesn’t yield enough and is too stretchy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not all blurple are bad. They suck for pics no matter what brand. My mars 192 reflector flowers the fuck out of some herb, granted its modded some. But none the less itsa blurple. And is above average on frost production. I dont flower with it now. But it's a back up if I ever need it. Or start another tent.
> View attachment 4181282


The main zipper on my tent broke, so I cannot reach the lights to flip to white only, these pics were from the side window. Next time I open the main door I will do the whole harvest in one go and the tent has to come down and be replaced. Sort of a pain in the ass, might force me to pull a tad early.

Funny thing about technology, one can know all about what’s best and not necessarily have made the investment to get it yet, I occasionally get tired of being “schooled” about it every fucking time. I have deep understanding and half-assed gear, lol.

I’ll do the mansplaining around here, kids, it’s the least I deserve, and it’s what I am accustomed to. Let me tell you about feminism, ladies. Har har! Yust yolking. I think I must be a bit high...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is greenpoint still a rollitup advertiser?
> I haven't seen any ads in a while and user 'greenpointseeds' has not posted since Jul 29 -- even though they had a sale last week.
> 
> Hmm...


Idk, I was on their site last night and the place feels like a ghost town compared to what's usually going on over there.


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My Blizzard Bush grows and smells very much like an OG. Lanky, rock hard little flowers that smell of garlic shit and death on the vine. I love it! ...but it doesn’t yield enough and is too stretchy.


Sounds like one of my Gunslinger phenos to a T. Its frosty as fuck though so am reserving judgement for now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Hope everyone interested got some purple badlands, moved to discontinued and now out of stock. There is some tasty stuff to be found in those packs, I was surprised to see it moved to discontinued.
> 
> Was also surprised to see the ecto cooler cross listed as discontinued already, I haven't grown any, but sensi star, cali o and stardawg sounded like it had some potential.


I popped a half pack of those ecto cooler testers but suddenly had other priorities, I thought it sounded good too but then OBS blew my mind and I said “fuck it” and culled the Chickasaw Coolers. Now I have about 5 strains in the fridge with Cali O in the mix and probably won’t run any until I need to replace my OBS keeper. I broke a secondary cola off a bit ago and once dry, with 0 cure, it tastes surprisingly like a good Sour Tangie, I have absolute faith it will cure out like a champ. Maybe Gu~ came to the conclusion I did, he already produces a winning orange strain, might having more than one dilute the value of it?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Idk, I was on their site last night and the place feels like a ghost town compared to what's usually going on over there.


On IG 4 days ago, headin to red rocks to a concert, I think. Shows he was here yesterday, I'd say he's just keepin a low profile and not posting on any of the forums as much, but just a guess. Looks like no more auctions and some shuffling goin on, strain wise. I just figger he's stayin under the radar for a bit.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> On IG 4 days ago, headin to red rocks to a concert, I think. Shows he was here yesterday, I'd say he's just keepin a low profile and not posting on any of the forums as much, but just a guess. Looks like no more auctions and some shuffling goin on, strain wise. I just figger he's stayin under the radar for a bit.


The sales and auctions cause a frenzy of activity and therefore customer service headaches, if it wasn’t for all the money they are making it would be unbearable for anyone. Maybe they are just tired. I love the swirling soap opera around this little seed breeder. GPS customers be like...


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Hopefully he is busy testing some lines or making new ones


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The sales and auctions cause a frenzy of activity and therefore customer service headaches, if it wasn’t for all the money they are making it would be unbearable for anyone. Maybe they are just tired. I love the swirling soap opera around this little seed breeder. GPS customers be like...


Verges on stalkerish at times to be fair


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Blizzard Bush 8 week cheater nug


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Lets be honest. GPS gear is hit and miss. But they hits are good and the prices are right so worth a little hunt here and there for sure


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Lets be honest. GPS gear is hit and miss. But they hits are good and the prices are right so worth a little hunt here and there for sure


I think that goes for the grand majority of breeders out there, for that matter. GPS has a somewhat viable ecommerce paltform and good prices. They have good genes, but so does everyone else, nowadays. I am happy as heck and I didn’t get big nugget discounts or a gold member or anything. Happy to pay reasonable prices for good products and avoid all the bullshit, myself. A lot of foks in this thread are wonderful, don’t get me wrong. However, considering what this game was like even ten years ago I feel some of us are feeling a bit precious and impatient, to employ the royal use of “we”.

S1 debacle notwithstanding, of course. Glad I missed on those. GPS cause their own headaches sometimes, like we all do.


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think that goes for the grand majority of breeders out there, for that matter. GPS has a somewhat viable ecommerce paltform and good prices. They have good genes, but so does everyone else, nowadays. I am happy as heck and I didn’t get big nugget discounts or a gold member or anything. Happy to pay reasonable prices for good products and avoid all the bullshit, myself. A lot of foks in this thread are wonderful, don’t get me wrong. However, considering what this game was like even ten years ago I feel some of us are feeling a bit precious and impatient, to employ the royal use of “we”.
> 
> S1 debacle notwithstanding, of course. Glad I missed on those. GPS cause their own headaches sometimes, like we all do.


No doubt. Its a funny game at the moment, but for us down here we get to watch it all from the outside in the warm embrace of prohibition. From what I have seen in the US these last few years I will not be supporting any sort of regulated legalization in the foreseeable future. We all do just fine here because not everyone is prepared to risk jail time. Pussies.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The main zipper on my tent broke, so I cannot reach the lights to flip to white only, these pics were from the side window. Next time I open the main door I will do the whole harvest in one go and the tent has to come down and be replaced. Sort of a pain in the ass, might force me to pull a tad early.
> 
> Funny thing about technology, one can know all about what’s best and not necessarily have made the investment to get it yet, I occasionally get tired of being “schooled” about it every fucking time. I have deep understanding and half-assed gear, lol.
> 
> I’ll do the mansplaining around here, kids, it’s the least I deserve, and it’s what I am accustomed to. Let me tell you about feminism, ladies. Har har! Yust yolking. I think I must be a bit high...


I wasnt "schooling" you. Or meaning any disrespect. Ypu took that the wrong way.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> No doubt. Its a funny game at the moment, but for us down here we get to watch it all from the outside in the warm embrace of prohibition. From what I have seen in the US these last few years I will not be supporting any sort of regulated legalization in the foreseeable future. We all do just fine here because not everyone is prepared to risk jail time. Pussies.


Some of us in the US are still under serious prohibition too, brother. I am tentatively feel the same, but I am allergic to cages.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt "schooling" you. Or meaning any disrespect. Ypu took that the wrong way.


Oh, I didn’t mean you, I was unclear, my apologies.

I only meant that my preamble about my blurple lights was intended to ward off less polite comments


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Some of us in the US are still under serious prohibition too, brother. I am tentatively feel the same, but I am allergic to cages.


Nothing tentative about it for me. What Australia does is watch other countries lead the way, then the neocons collect the data, run the numbers and then implement a plan that screws everyone but themselves and their donors. It has already happened with medical. Black market til I die.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh, I didn’t mean you, I was unclear, my apologies.
> 
> I only meant that my preamble about my blurple lights was intended to ward off less polite comments


Oh gotcha. I was like what. I went back and reread my post to make sure I wasnt a dick or anything lol.


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Oh gotcha. I was like what. I went back and reread my post to make sure I wasnt a sick or anything lol.


Hey @whytewidow did you ever post up the dry weight if that texas butter?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Hey @whytewidow did you ever post up the dry weight if that texas butter?


Yeah back a few pages. Just under 2 zips. Would've cleared two if I wouldn't have pulled tester nugs


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah back a few pages. Just under 2 zips. Would've cleared two if I wouldn't have pulled tester nugs


And that was zero veg right. Home many plants / sq foot?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 15, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Yeah shit seems a bit off don't it.
> 
> Forgot who posted up the message they got from Gu~ after the post office shit but buy Gu~ using the word "hopefully" about deleting their account rubbed me the wrong way.


As soon as i herd about the post office trouble i cancelled my account. Probably over caution but with zero communication from GU makes me uneasy. I would much rather lose my gold nuggets than share a cell with Bubba .


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> As soon as i herd about the post office trouble i cancelled my account. Probably over caution but with zero communication from GU makes me uneasy. I would much rather lose my gold nuggets than share a cell with Bubba .


Anyone with half a brain from a prohy state or country had that shit deleted asap


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not all blurple are bad. They suck for pics no matter what brand. My mars 192 reflector flowers the fuck out of some herb, granted its modded some. But none the less itsa blurple. And is above average on frost production. I dont flower with it now. But it's a back up if I ever need it. Or start another tent.
> View attachment 4181282


This is true! 
I've got a buddy who runs Platinum lights that are blurple and he does great with them.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2018)

3 1/2 week Dynamite Diesel are making buds but slower early than last one. Two lean hard Sativa with spindly branches and narrow leaves and one typical hybreed that seems to get stronger each day. No smell report as grower’s nose is overwhelmed by too many different flowers.

Just up potted 4 Copper Chem in veg Monday and used a no stress method and topped them today. All seem strong with wider leaves and look like each other.


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is true!
> I've got a buddy who runs Platinum lights that are blurple and he does great with them.


Does great with them but could do better. But I understand sometimes enough is enough


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> And that was zero veg right. Home many plants / sq foot?


Cut clone. Rooted. And uppotted to a 1.5 or 2gal smartpot. Dont remember what size the pot was. But it was either 1.5 or 2. One plant.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is true!
> I've got a buddy who runs Platinum lights that are blurple and he does great with them.


I've nvr run any platinum lights. But I've heard decent stuff about them. And I've heard they are pricey as hell tho.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cowboy Cookies
> View attachment 4181302


That's kinda how my LVTK is stacking. Kinda goofy lookn colas. Hopefully they fill out. I'm giving this LVTK a few more days to turn around. Or I'm chopping it, and flowering something else.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is greenpoint still a rollitup advertiser?
> I haven't seen any ads in a while and user 'greenpointseeds' has not posted since Jul 29 -- even though they had a sale last week.
> 
> Hmm...


I'm still waiting on the nugs to get sorted. Now there's 15 strains discontinued.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Does great with them but could do better. But I understand sometimes enough is enough


I grow for personal, so an elbow every two months is plenty, hah. I want to upgrade nonetheless.
I have newer ViparSpectras, 570 watts over a meter, and some 27000 kelvin cfls for Red supplementary spectrum. The LEDs have okay chips and lenses but they are too blue. Will replace with about 450 watts of mid power White light
leds before long, waiting on some real money to arrive sometime in early September. Considering building a custom DIY fixture for vert growing in a tent.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I grow for personal, so an elbow every two months is plenty, hah. I want to upgrade nonetheless.
> I have newer ViparSpectras, 570 watts over a meter, and some 27000 kelvin cfls for Red supplementary spectrum. The LEDs have okay 5w epistar chips and lenses but they are too blue. Will replace with about 450 watts of mid power White light
> leds before long, waiting on some real money to arrive soemtime in early September. Considering building a custom DIY fixture for vert growing in a tent.


DIY mid power is the way to go. Good luck with the build. If ya need any input jus hollar. I'm not a great light builder by any means. But I can make em glow lol. And being a master electrician helps with the electrical part lol.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2018)

Been using mostly COBs at my house for 2 years, all COBs in flower tent right now. Never looked back. DIY or Timber or Horticultural Lighting Group or similar. Strips look very interesting. But white LEDs get the job done.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 15, 2018)

Was away for 4 days attending a celebration of life and had a buddy come over and house sit.
So nice to have someone trustworthy in your life.
I'm always blown away at the growth when I'm not looking at them daily.
Just topped em all at 3 weeks. Gonna let em go another week maybe 2 then flip.

Dumb question...any difference in switching over to my LED from T5s just before the flip vs after they show sex?


The LVTK grew into the roof while I was gone so she swapped spots with the Key Lime Pie. Hopefully she slows up or I'll have to crop the shit out of her....again.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been using mostly COBs at my house for 2 years, all COBs in flower tent right now. Never looked back. DIY or Timber or Horticultural Lighting Group or similar. Strips look very interesting. But white LEDs get the job done.


I agree. I wanna setup my other tent and throw the cobs in it I built to see which flowers better. Strips or cobs.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Was away for 4 days attending a celebration of life and had a buddy come over and house sit.
> So nice to have someone trustworthy in your life.
> I'm always blown away at the growth when I'm not looking at them daily.
> Just topped em all at 3 weeks. Gonna let em go another week maybe 2 then flip.
> ...


My LVTK stretched to the moon too. Clear up into and past my light.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The sales and auctions cause a frenzy of activity and therefore customer service headaches, if it wasn’t for all the money they are making it would be unbearable for anyone. Maybe they are just tired. I love the swirling soap opera around this little seed breeder. GPS customers be like...


Lol, drama with a side of dank.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> On IG 4 days ago, headin to red rocks to a concert, I think....


I was running the stairs for a workout 

But yeah just keeping my head down for a bit. Summer is slow season anyways.

Still have the 666 Sale coming up soon and a bunch of new stuff in the pipe.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The main zipper on my tent broke, so I cannot reach the lights to flip to white only, these pics were from the side window. Next time I open the main door I will do the whole harvest in one go and the tent has to come down and be replaced. Sort of a pain in the ass, might force me to pull a tad early.
> 
> Funny thing about technology, one can know all about what’s best and not necessarily have made the investment to get it yet, I occasionally get tired of being “schooled” about it every fucking time. I have deep understanding and half-assed gear, lol.
> 
> I’ll do the mansplaining around here, kids, it’s the least I deserve, and it’s what I am accustomed to. Let me tell you about feminism, ladies. Har har! Yust yolking. I think I must be a bit high...


Growing is like golf. 
An expensive set of clubs won't help if you haven't mastered the fundamentals of the game. 

Hell I still run a couple of 600s on 220v, which isn't terrible as far as efficiency goes. 
And plants *really* dig mixed spectrum (HPS + bare bulb MH).


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing is like golf.
> An expensive set of clubs won't help if you haven't mastered the fundamentals of the game.
> 
> Hell I still run a couple of 600s on 220v, which isn't terrible as far as efficiency goes.
> And plants *really* dig mixed spectrum (HPS + bare bulb MH).


Some of the best results I ever had, in terms of quality, were with a mix of shitty blurple, t5, and cfl, at 1050 watts total. Now I am doing easily as well with 230 fewer watts. I liked growing with 600 HPS, but I got a good deal on these lights and didn’t want to buy another Hortilux bulb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Some of the best results I ever had, in terms of quakity, were with a mix of shitty blurple, t5, and cfl, at 1050 watts total. Now I am doing easily as well with 230 fewer watts. I liked growing with 600 HPS, but I got a good deal on these lights and didn’t want to buy another Hortilux bulb.


One of the coolest things about running mixed spectrum is that cheap $20 bulbs work great! 
If I was only running HPS, Hortilux would be worth the extra moolah.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of the coolest things about running mixed spectrum is that cheap $20 bulbs work great!
> If I was only running HPS, Hortilux would be worth the extra moolah.


I still want to try 1180 watts of Vipar and HPS over an 120cm2 tent, since I already have it, but I need to get my ventilation game dialed in first, can’t hack this rental up too badly, need to move. A mix of 3000k mid power strips and blue-ass vipar might be equally interesting


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I was running the stairs for a workout
> 
> But yeah just keeping my head down for a bit. Summer is slow season anyways.
> 
> Still have the 666 Sale coming up soon and a bunch of new stuff in the pipe.


Right on, man. I knew shit was likely chill; life, uh, finds a way.


----------



## Crosby4000 (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I popped a half pack of those ecto cooler testers but suddenly had other priorities, I thought it sounded good too but then OBS blew my mind and I said “fuck it” and culled the Chickasaw Coolers. Now I have about 5 strains in the fridge with Cali O in the mix and probably won’t run any until I need to replace my OBS keeper. I broke a secondary cola off a bit ago and once dry, with 0 cure, it tastes surprisingly like a good Sour Tangie, I have absolute faith it will cure out like a champ. Maybe Gu~ came to the conclusion I did, he already produces a winning orange strain, might having more than one dilute the value of it?


I know what you men about that orange blossom special. It is some great smoke . My brother still asking if i have somemore OBS . I tell him no for the tenth time. like i'm hoarding it for myself,but i'm not sad to say its gone. tell i pop the rest of the pack . popped 3 got one female and a male.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Crosby4000 said:


> I know what you men about that orange blossom special. It is some great smoke . My brother still asking if i have somemore OBS . I tell him no for the tenth time. like i'm hoarding it for myself,but i'm not sad to say its gone. tell i pop the rest of the pack . popped 3 got one female and a male.


Shit, I haven’t even properly harvested and cured mine, I can just tell! Can’t wait to see what this coming harvest is like three months down the road.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

Crosby4000 said:


> I know what you men about that orange blossom special. It is some great smoke . My brother still asking if i have somemore OBS . I tell him no for the tenth time. like i'm hoarding it for myself,but i'm not sad to say its gone. tell i pop the rest of the pack . popped 3 got one female and a male.


I should have snagged a pack of OBS back when the auctions were still running. 
Had one in my cart for $25 out the door but decided to wait for one more price drop...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I should have snagged a pack of OBS back when the auctions were still running.
> Had one in my cart for $25 out the door but decided to wait for one more price drop...


Bodega Bubblegum and Dreamcatcher are the ones that have escaped me so far...but I already have more potentially great beans than I can run in my life, given the current scale of my op.

Someday we should all go Johnny Potseed style and throw cannabis seeds everywhere every spring, worldwide.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing is like golf.
> An expensive set of clubs won't help if you haven't mastered the fundamentals of the game.
> 
> Hell I still run a couple of 600s on 220v, which isn't terrible as far as efficiency goes.
> And plants *really* dig mixed spectrum (HPS + bare bulb MH).


I was wondering if he received bad report's since they never cleared the tester page. Could just be lack of interest aswell.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 15, 2018)

Aug 15,2018 
Wanted to have somthing good or positive .
Thomahawk ,seeds sprouted like champs ,the center are twisting out real bad pheno. Never had this before


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> Aug 15,2018
> Wanted to have somthing good or positive .
> Thomahawk ,seeds sprouted like champs ,the center are twisting out real bad pheno. Never had this before


How do you know it's a bad thing? 

Got pics?


----------



## Cptn (Aug 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I was running the stairs for a workout
> 
> But yeah just keeping my head down for a bit. Summer is slow season anyways.
> 
> Still have the 666 Sale coming up soon and a bunch of new stuff in the pipe.


Hi Gu~
GREAT to hear you are OK.

Would love to get a more detailed update from you on what's going on for GPS these days. A few areas that people are eager to hear about include . . .
*Technical:*
Can you give us an update on where things are with the website?
Auctions: I think we all assume there was a technical reason for killing the auctions, but I guess it could be just running low on inventory? No sense giving it away when you only have a few.
Nuggets: Any progress with the vendor that wrote the nugget code in fixing the bug? Timeline?
Shipping: Would you say the storm has passed?

*New genetics:*
You've mentioned recently that you were going to begin work on your own feminized lines. Response was overwhelmingly positive (despite some people's personal feelings on one of your "advisors".) Can you give us an idea on how things are going? Gotta keep that money pump primed 
Any new work coming using the Stadawg male? How long until you make the final cut on the current "testers" and move the keepers into normal rotation?
Any update from "Partner" breeders like CV on new lines to be sold through GPS? There are MANY people waiting eagerly for the CV end of summer drop.

*Sales/Promos:*
Any new sales on the horizon for Aug/Sept? You mentioned the 666 sale, but I'm probably not the only one who has no idea what that is . . . 
Details man  This thread on RIU is where all your most dedicated customers come for info. 

Thanks in advance for any info you can share, and on behalf of your customers, we are ALL happy that you are free and safe.
Even the trolls ( what would they do without you?) 

Cptn


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 15, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I've grown out two packs of Raindance and they all had pink pistils I think.
> 
> This one was from my last run with Raindance
> View attachment 4181234
> ...


Nice pics. Yeah, I wasn't expecting them to stay pink when dried, I just think it's cool to see. The only other time I've seen pink pistils was on a Mr. Nice G13xSkunk I grew about 5 years ago.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Nice pics. Yeah, I wasn't expecting them to stay pink when dried, I just think it's cool to see. The only other time I've seen pink pistils was on a Mr. Nice G13xSkunk I grew about 5 years ago.


Pink pistils in MNS lines usually come from one of Shanti's skunk males.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm kinda pumped about my SDK. I thought I had three females though... and ended up with just two. I swear I was watching one form female parts for two weeks and I even found a hair, but then it got out into flip and balls appeared so I think I must of just been seeing things. The two SDK females I do have could not be any more different. One is very tall, with long wide sativa leaves, it has a bit more color to it as well. Pretty funky smell. Then there is the other one that is literally half its sisters size. With very tight smaller stubby leaves. More of an indica hybrid. It doesn't have much smell or color at all. I'm excited to see the genetic variation on these, and the smells and colors of course.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Purple Haze Thai these aren't mine. But I've grown it indoors and they were pink like that. But a softer pink. I have pics of it somewhere on here on RIU. I run it two years ago.
> View attachment 4181276 View attachment 4181277
> 
> And this is Midnight Fantasy F2 from Farmhouse. It had pink pistils and pink trichs. It was a beautiful plant. Also run indoors.
> View attachment 4181279


Here is a couple from last year. Sorry I don't post very many pics.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I should have snagged a pack of OBS back when the auctions were still running.
> Had one in my cart for $25 out the door but decided to wait for one more price drop...


I tried to get 3 packs of each that I wanted. And pretty much did. Cookies and Chem is a keeper strain so far. Those damn S1's I planted has really cost me trying to grow them out. Total waste of my time I could have spent on the others.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 15, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Hi Gu~
> GREAT to hear you are OK.
> 
> Would love to get a more detailed update from you on what's going on for GPS these days. A few areas that people are eager to hear about include . . .
> ...


Seems to me this belongs in a private customer service email. Not here. Just my personal view on that. I appreciate your concerns, as a consumer, as a business owner it seems a bit presumptive upon their time and business operations. - My take.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Seems to me this belongs in a private customer service email. Not here. Just my personal view on that. I appreciate your concerns, as a consumer, as a business owner it seems a bit presumptive upon their time and business operations. - My take.



Yeah, I agree. That reads almost like a stock/share holders letter to the company. lol

With that said, I am intrigued on the answers though.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 15, 2018)

5


Chunky Stool said:


> How do you know it's a bad thing?
> 
> Got pics?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 15, 2018)

Hibernate
 
She's fat, frosty and stinks bad, I love her

Pinoneer Kush #5
 
My fav out the PK, again dense and frosty

Running these 1212 from seed. Had to buy a larger quantum board and tent as the plants out grew both. Got 15 plants in total including 2x Cowboy Cookies, 1x Hibernate, 3x Pioneer Kush


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Idk, I was on their site last night and the place feels like a ghost town compared to what's usually going on over there.


I know it's prob not connected but when.i have contacted rusty from cvs I get am email back within two days
I've sent him two emails 10 days ago 3 days apart and still no reply


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Anyone with half a brain from a prohy state or country had that shit deleted asap


Even in Australia?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> 5
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181472


 WTF???


----------



## klx (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Even in Australia?


Dunno what its like where you are but people go down on a weekly basis where I am. I dont use my grow address for drops obviously but why risk blowing up a drop when can just click a button and the info is gone. I have been paranoid since 1994 and so far so good


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 15, 2018)

@ruby fruit Your new profile pic is killer. Nice work, my friend.

Edit for Greenpoint related:2 purple badlands got their final set of new shoes. 1 f'n wreaks like garlicky giardinieria peppers? I mean strong. That might not be the smell, but it'll get you in the ballpark.

Blizz bush has oniony smell, small yielder and dcatcher is still blue dream dom smell, nice size nugs. I don't know days off hand, I'm guessing another 4 weeks+.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @ruby fruit Your new profile pic is killer. Nice work, my friend.


Hay mate cheers 
It's of a recent picture of my youngest son when we were out in the boat as the sun was going down
I dont change my profile pic much but thought that was worthy of a change 
No filter or editing was just taken on my phone was a very calm day/night


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

klx said:


> Dunno what its like where you are but people go down on a weekly basis where I am. I dont use my grow address for drops obviously but why risk blowing up a drop when can just click a button and the info is gone. I have been paranoid since 1994 and so far so good


I'm aust and where I am ppl go down all the time as well.
..now you got me paranoid bro I might delete mine and just checkout as a guest in the future


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hay mate cheers
> It's of a recent picture of my youngest son when we were out in the boat as the sun was going down
> I dont change my profile pic much but thought that was worthy of a change
> No filter or editing was just taken on my phone was a very calm day/night


Wow. That belongs in the Beautiful thread.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is a couple from last year. Sorry I don't post very many pics.
> View attachment 4181416 View attachment 4181418


Damn that bottom pic looks frosty AF.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I was running the stairs for a workout
> 
> But yeah just keeping my head down for a bit. Summer is slow season anyways.
> 
> Still have the 666 Sale coming up soon and a bunch of new stuff in the pipe.


Nice to see that Avatar, “LIVE LONG AND PROSPER”!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

That plc is awsome! 
I've noticed I never got credited for my last 4 or 5 purchases in my dashboard total. Started when the nuggets were still working, 22nd,23nd,24th,25th of July. These orders makes me a Diamond member too.Perfect timing. lol


ruby fruit said:


> I'm aust and where I am ppl go down all the time as wel
> ..now you got me paranoid bro I might delete mine and just checkout as a guest in the future


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn that bottom pic looks frosty AF.


It was!
Early in the morning, middle of Oct.
I never seen one like it around where live.
It was just that special plant you always are hoping to find.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That plc is awsome!
> I've noticed I never got credited for my last 4 or 5 purchases in my dashboard total. Started when the nuggets were still working, 22nd,23nd,24th,25th of July. These orders makes me a Diamond member too.Perfect timing. lol


It's always something lol
Like I had 2 bounty hunters and 2 hibernates in seedling stage came home from work and the dog had got to them
She thought red solo cups looked cool lol
Lucky the mavericks and lvtk had already been moved to their new home


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's always something lol
> Like I had 2 bounty hunters and 2 hibernates in seedling stage came home from work and the dog had got to them
> She thought red solo cups looked cool lol
> Lucky the mavericks and lvtk had already been moved to their new home


I have 2 LVTK's. 1 is frosty as hell. Nice structure on it. Keeper.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 15, 2018)

Hey, it's up to him what to share and hold back.
I just figured somebody should let the man know his customers are hungry for info after the recent scare, major website changes, and then period of radio silence.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 2 LVTK's. 1 is frosty as hell. Nice structure on it. Keeper.


I've got some more in seedling stage I'll post pics when there is something worth posting I've never grown them before so dont know what I am looking for in terms of phenos


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I know it's prob not connected but when.i have contacted rusty from cvs I get am email back within two days
> I've sent him two emails 10 days ago 3 days apart and still no reply


Probably not, they're both steering different ships. I am stoked about some of cv's new gear though.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Pebble pusher....


Cookies N Chem the fans just keep getting bigger... she stretched a good bit, almost 4 foot tall now. And still stretching a little. And she just reeks of sweet chemmy goodness.... and shes really starting to throw pistils now.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's always something lol
> Like I had 2 bounty hunters and 2 hibernates in seedling stage came home from work and the dog had got to them
> She thought red solo cups looked cool lol
> Lucky the mavericks and lvtk had already been moved to their new home


I've got one for you...I had some plants going late last year, outdoors. I was working on moving them from Solo cups to 2 gallon nursery pots. As I'd translant, I'd set the 2 gallon pot on the ground. I'd just set my third or fourth plant down, and no sooner had I turned my back than a chicken came up and started stripping leaves off, starting with the top, of course. Chickens love marijuana plants.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 15, 2018)

@ruby fruit @macsnax Do you guys think that the CV gear will be restocked on GPS? I need to get some pure animal. It's been too long since I've tasted her and I need to be reacquainted


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 15, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum #4 getting some pink hues in her full sun home.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> @ruby fruit @macsnax Do you guys think that the CV gear will be restocked on GPS? I need to get some pure animal. It's been too long since I've tasted her and I need to be reacquainted


It's one of the things I asked in the email last week mate 
I was asking that and payment options etc but havnt got a reply as yet


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> It's one of the things I asked in the email last week mate
> I was asking that and payment options etc but havnt got a reply as yet


@greenpointseeds @Gu~ ? 
Are the new cvs drops happening through GPS? Thanks


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got one for you...I had some plants going late last year, outdoors. I was working on moving them from Solo cups to 2 gallon nursery pots. As I'd translant, I'd set the 2 gallon pot on the ground. I'd just set my third or fourth plant down, and no sooner had I turned my back than a chicken came up and started stripping leaves off, starting with the top, of course. Chickens love marijuana plants.


Lol isn't it ironic that aged chicken manure is great in outdoor gardens


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got one for you...I had some plants going late last year, outdoors. I was working on moving them from Solo cups to 2 gallon nursery pots. As I'd translant, I'd set the 2 gallon pot on the ground. I'd just set my third or fourth plant down, and no sooner had I turned my back than a chicken came up and started stripping leaves off, starting with the top, of course. Chickens love marijuana plants.


And became chicken pot pie . . .


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> @ruby fruit @macsnax Do you guys think that the CV gear will be restocked on GPS? I need to get some pure animal. It's been too long since I've tasted her and I need to be reacquainted


I would assume so, as


Lurpin said:


> @ruby fruit @macsnax Do you guys think that the CV gear will be restocked on GPS? I need to get some pure animal. It's been too long since I've tasted her and I need to be reacquainted


I hope so, I hadn't second guessed that they wouldn't. We'll see what ruby gets for a reply.


----------



## Trinn (Aug 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> And became chicken pot pie . . .


My 3 favorite things.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I would assume so, as
> 
> I hope so, I hadn't second guessed that they wouldn't. We'll see what ruby gets for a reply.


I've got 2 seperate emails for rusty and neither has been answered but I do know he had some family stuff to deal with so it's prob a valid and understandable reason for no replies yet.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Needs to feed them high CBD plants. Maybe get CBD infused eggs? lol


Bacon and eggs kush has a nice ring to it


----------



## THT (Aug 15, 2018)

Cackleberry 
   

Obs, don't mind the thrashed leaves...-_-


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Why is the grow journal section full of fucking idiots.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why is the grow journal section full of fucking idiots.


I don't know man but I avoid it like the plague even on ICMAG. I think people take the whole 'journal' section name way to fuckin far. Way too many people that think people actually give a fuck about their name. If you don't have what you are growing in the title I am not even clicking on your bullshit.Too much narcisstic bs there most of the time. No one cares its you everyone cares about what you are growing.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't know man but I avoid it like the plague even on ICMAG. I think people take the whole 'journal' section name way to fuckin far. Way too many people that think people actually give a fuck about their name. If you don't have what you are growing in the title I am not even clicking on your bullshit.Too much narcisstic bs there most of the time. No one cares its you everyone cares about what you are growing.


This fukn clown is saying you cant grow good weed with leds. Hes never seen dank bud grown by leds. And hps dominates all. @GroErr gave him good solid advice and he turned fuckboi. I mean he is growing rqs beans and Barneys farm. And hes doing a side by side comparison of LEDs and HPS from seed. Two different seeds. Gro said you need run clones of the same mother. And the dude was no like no I can do it this way. So I posted what a retard he was. And he should show some respect. The dude been a member since 2010 and still weed dumb. Guess reading comprehension wasnt big on his to do list growing up.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 15, 2018)

Pebble Pusher day 35 of flowering. These have been a breeze so far, minimal impute on my part.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

That's what I really dont like about RIU. Everyone is a master grower. I'll be the first to say I've been growing for over 20 years, 10 years before that I helped my dad daily. Learned everything he knew. I've spent countless hours reading, learning. And I still learn something new almost every day from someone even if they have less experience than i do. To me the minute you think you know it all, you know nothing.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Jus thought I'd make you guys jelly for a quick min....

Got these in that weird box thing someone keeps putting seeds in it. I keep taking them out.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This fukn clown is saying you cant grow good weed with leds. Hes never seen dank bud grown by leds. And hps dominates all. @GroErr gave him good solid advice and he turned fuckboi. I mean he is growing rqs beans and Barneys farm. And hes doing a side by side comparison of LEDs and HPS from seed. Two different seeds. Gro said you need run clones of the same mother. And the dude was no like no I can do it this way. So I posted what a retard he was. And he should show some respect. The dude been a member since 2010 and still weed dumb. Guess reading comprehension wasnt big on his to do list growing up.


Sounds like he is 5 years in the past lol. This was very true up until then. Quite a few better led's came out after that and full spectrum cobs are a complete game changer and that is fact now. Better plant structure, incredible reduction in heat, and half the energy use easy.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jus thought I'd make you guys jelly for a quick min....
> 
> Got these in that weird box thing someone keeps putting seeds in it. I keep taking them out.
> View attachment 4181603


Nice! I just posted up a picture of my csi humboldt gear too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Sounds like he is 5 years in the past lol. This was very true up until then. Quite a few better led's came out after that and full spectrum cobs are a complete game changer and that is fact now. Better plant structure, incredible reduction in heat, and half the energy use easy.


Cobs definitely seem to be the upcoming game changer. But that whole LED vs HPS debate is as bad as "flushing". Every grower should do what makes sense for their space, time, and resources. No two grows are the same.

And, I just read that thread whytes talking about in the grow journal section and its the start of another RUI clusterfuck. A funny one especially due to the lack of reading comprehension but a clusterfuck nonetheless. I actually felt bad for the OP. 
The dude wasn't rude or a condescending know-it-all but he sure did receive a lot of shit.
​Guess sum ppl don't reed to gud


----------



## macsnax (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jus thought I'd make you guys jelly for a quick min....
> 
> Got these in that weird box thing someone keeps putting seeds in it. I keep taking them out.
> View attachment 4181603


I seen some big names kicking in for you over on ig. That's pretty badass.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I seen some big names kicking in for you over on ig. That's pretty badass.


Yeah I def caught a break. I have some other stuff on it's way that's jus unreal.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cobs definitely seem to be the upcoming game changer. But that whole LED vs HPS debate is as bad as "flushing". Every grower should do what makes sense for their space, time, and resources. No two grows are the same.
> 
> And, I just read that thread whytes talking about in the grow journal section and its the start of another RUI clusterfuck. A funny one especially due to the lack of reading comprehension but a clusterfuck nonetheless. I actually felt bad for the OP.
> The dude wasn't rude or a condescending know-it-all but he sure did receive a lot of shit.
> ​Guess sum ppl don't reed to gud


I had all kinds of fuk ups. Replying to the wrong person. Then words spelled wrong. It made me so irritated that I didnt even go back n try n fix my posts. Or even read the rest of his replies. He was a total duck. Plain n simple. Gro offered great advice and the dude pretty much told him fuck him and his advice. In not so many words


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cobs definitely seem to be the upcoming game changer. But that whole LED vs HPS debate is as bad as "flushing". Every grower should do what makes sense for their space, time, and resources.


I very much agree every grower should do what is best for them. But when full spectrum cobs are at the same PURCHASE price as LEC's it will make 0 sense to run anything else. It already makes 0 sense to run if you can afford the UPFRONT cost vs hps and any other bulb or light out there. They grow better plants and save you huge money as long as you run them for at least a grow. Power consumption cut in half, heat cut by more than a half it seems (wtf is an output now lol), 0 need to change bulbs every 6 months, 0 need to change reflector every 6 months (if you did not know they deteriorate quite quickly now you do...), save huge money not needing all the ventilation and extra fans, can save huge money only needing a 20amp 120v outlet to run 3x the grow footprint of a single 1k hps. Less equipment for the small guy, huge savings in return, and no electrical work.

Just a small example:

In normal house room 12x12' one ac vent, you can run 3 fixtures that cover 4x12 feet, need only a single 20 amp, and 0 in or out for ventilation. No electrical work, no extra expensive light timers/switch boxes. Given ac can vary house to house you may have to add an out which would be some vent tube and a 4-6 inch fan. Upfront cost 3600$ and that is buying prebuilt Ursa Optilux LED's. If you build your own big savings, but no 5-10 year warranty, no flipchip technology, and a larger light.
.
I didn't fuck with LED's at all until full spectrum was released as it could not compare and LED's were ridiculously expensive. It makes 0 sense in long term now (6+months). Cobs are simply unbeatable now but the upfront cost hurts in the very short term. Not need to change bulbs for 5+ years, no more reflectors, and 10 year warranties on fixtures you get with good companies are friggin golden. The future really arrived with full spectrum cobs and it will only improve. It is in incredible advancement.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I very much agree every grower should do what is best for them. But when full spectrum cobs are at the same PURCHASE price as LEC's it will make 0 sense to run anything else. It already makes 0 sense to run if you can afford the UPFRONT cost vs hps and any other bulb or light out there. They grow better plants and save you huge money as long as you run them for at least a grow. Power consumption cut in half, heat cut by more than a half it seems (wtf is an output now lol), 0 need to change bulbs every 6 months, 0 need to change reflector every 6 months (if you did not know they deteriorate quite quickly now you do...), save huge money not needing all the ventilation and extra fans, can save huge money only needing a 20amp 120v outlet to run 3x the grow footprint of a single 1k hps. Less equipment for the small guy, huge savings in return, and no electrical work.
> 
> Just a small example:
> 
> ...


Oh I agree. I saw huge difference a couple yrs ago when I mixed HPS and MH. (plus the extra heat from HID is welcomed in my area) And then I went on to CMH and now I'm slowly switching out a couple lights again. For me its not so much the cost as it is tearing down everything. I just don't have it in me. Most days just blend into the next. 

My point was more about the "He-Man" arguments. People get so intensely invested in what other people do. All I can do is sit back and shake my fucking head wishing an online argument was my biggest trigger of the day. I mean, yeah I get sucked in sometimes but it all just seems goddamn trivial in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I had all kinds of fuk ups. Replying to the wrong person. Then words spelled wrong. It made me so irritated that I didnt even go back n try n fix my posts. Or even read the rest of his replies. He was a total duck. Plain n simple. Gro offered great advice and the dude pretty much told him fuck him and his advice. In not so many words


Its all good whyte. Y'all made me laugh. I just felt kinda bad for the OP. I don't think he knows what the fucks going on, lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh I agree. I saw huge difference a couple yrs ago when I mixed HPS and MH. And then I went on to CMH and now I'm slowly switching everything out again. For me its not so much the cost as it is tearing down everything. I just don't have it in me. Most days just blend into the next. If I were to build a new grow I would absolutely 100% go with Cobs. No question.
> 
> My point was more about the "He-Man" arguments. People get so intensely invested in what other people do. All I can do is sit back and shake my fucking head wishing an online argument was my biggest trigger of the day. I mean, yeah I get sucked in sometimes but it all just seems goddamn trivial in the grand scheme of things.


Yeah for sure ego arguments aren't debates. I was definitely more on the $ and cents side of things and it really excites me the technology advancements in our passion for the past few years. People with their whole my shit is better attitude, and not taking into account an endless slew of variables that might make their logic not true for the other side of the coin, don't add anything of value to the community.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 15, 2018)

My interest is peaked. Is there good info on COBS on this site? Didn't Heisen post a pic with some cobs on a rail recently?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its all good whyte. Y'all made me laugh. I just felt kinda bad for the OP. I don't think he knows what the fucks going on, lol


Idk it jus irritated me the way the dude come off. I probably shouldnt have even posted to it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My interest is peaked. Is there good info on COBS on this site? Didn't Heisen post a pic with some cobs on a rail recently?


I've been trying to gather info in the sub-forum. There seems to be some really knowledgeable peeps there. Ya just have to wade through the Sling Blade bickering.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been trying to gather info in the sub-forum. There seems to be some really knowledgeable peeps there. Ya just have to wade through the Sling Blade bickering.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

LOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 15, 2018)

And I know my posts are probably coming off as shitty but holy hell...the lighting section has almost as much drama as politics.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And I know my posts are probably coming off as shitty but holy hell...the lighting section has almost as much drama as politics.


I haven't read any on here, but the shit on ic...those nerds to get some fucking light and quit reading about it. lol. I don't understand 3/4 of the shit they say, but they sure will argue about it like lives are on the line. After a few hundred pages of that shit I look at a degree in Optical science and engineering and particle physics like a fuckin accounting degree, just far more technical. Shoot me now.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> WTF???


Started strong ,three did this within first week above ground and three the crowns freaked out after a few weeks in veg


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 16, 2018)

First thought something is wrong with your pH ^ (the whorled leaves and the edges) looks like some iron is being locked out from it (the yellowing). I am a little wasted right now and it is really late will give another look and try to help tomorrow. Looks like a bit of calcium def spots on the right hand lower leaf too or ph spotting.

You aren't over watering are you? Soil aerated enough?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

Yep I agree looks like a PH problem


----------



## genuity (Aug 16, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> Started strong ,three did this within first week above ground and three the crowns freaked out after a few weeks in vegView attachment 4181661


Looks like genetics to me...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

Hickok Haze @55 Days 
 
The little ones in front might finish before the HH

I’m thinking about turning a 1/3 of this crop into Live Resin (never done it)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2018)

Nice girls BHB... I'm interested in the live resin process as well. Is it plausible to do for the average joe? ie...no highly expensive equipment to purchase.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what I really dont like about RIU. Everyone is a master grower. I'll be the first to say I've been growing for over 20 years, 10 years before that I helped my dad daily. Learned everything he knew. I've spent countless hours reading, learning. And I still learn something new almost every day from someone even if they have less experience than i do. To me the minute you think you know it all, you know nothing.


I grew my first plant in 1974. Have grown off and on for over 40 years and am still learning. Got more serious about it right after 9/11. I bought ever 'Skunk' strain I could get my hands on at the time. Some of the 'Skunk' would make you sick at your stomach to smell it in full bloom.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hickok Haze @55 Days
> View attachment 4181776
> The little ones in front might finish before the HH
> 
> I’m thinking about turning a 1/3 of this crop into Live Resin (never done it)


Two harvests ago, I turned 90% of a 4x4 harvest into live resin sauce. The sauce turned out amazing and yielded surprisingly well for live resin. The real bummer is that almost every extractor out there wants to split the product as payment which is balls imo and it just isn't worth making yourself (dangerous, can lubricant oils, improper vac equipment, etc). This last harvest, I ended up getting a rosin press instead and doing flower rosin. Product wasn't quite as good obviously but the quality is all in my hands and I get to keep it all. I think the set up was about $1k all said and done but it is safe and will last forever basically. This next round, I am thinking of freezing some off the bat and trying bubble bags and making live rosin.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Two harvests ago, I turned 90% of a 4x4 harvest into live resin sauce. The sauce turned out amazing and yielded surprisingly well for live resin. The real bummer is that almost every extractor out there wants to split the product as payment which is balls imo and it just isn't worth making yourself (dangerous, can lubricant oils, improper vac equipment, etc). This last harvest, I ended up getting a rosin press instead and doing flower rosin. Product wasn't quite as good obviously but the quality is all in my hands and I get to keep it all. I think the set up was about $1k all said and done but it is safe and will last forever basically. This next round, I am thinking of freezing some off the bat and trying bubble bags and making live rosin.


Thanks, yea I have a rosin press. I love my rosin. I have an associate that buys "sauce" regularly.The shits is maddd tastey, It's too expensive IMHO. He gets it from out of state as Noone in my neck of the woods produces as of yet.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks, yea I have a rosin press. I love my rosin. I have an associate that buys "sauce" regularly.The shits is maddd tastey, It's too expensive IMHO. He gets it from out of state as Noone in my neck of the woods produces as of yet.


Have you looked into the live rosin process? Wouldn't take too much more to get there except for bags and technique and I've seen some amazing results!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice girls BHB... I'm interested in the live resin process as well. Is it plausible to do for the average joe? ie...no highly expensive equipment to purchase.


From what I’ve read, I don’t see why an average guy with common sense n a little skill couldn’t do this. 
The biggest problem I see is keeping everything cold with no fancy gear.
So timing will be important from chop to wash. But I live in Canada, it gets pretty cold here so itll probably be easier in the winter. 80-90% of the hash I make is in the winter because I get better results n it’s easier to work with . I’m guessing this will be no different, I’m a hands on learner
And don’t mind fucking up, if I learn something from it. Got to start somewhere


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My interest is peaked. Is there good info on COBS on this site? Didn't Heisen post a pic with some cobs on a rail recently?


RapidLed has the kits to build your own diy. Same kit as Heisen has. I purchase everything from them. I think I have close to 50 Vero 29's now. I use 5.88' bar heatsinks from Heatsink USA.
Visit "growmau5" on youtube. Watch his Led how to vids and you will be able to build your own with confidence. Start with a basic design and you will be on your way to up to 20% increase in yield. Also, no replacing LED's for years to come.
They do create a lot of heat. But the heat is above the light, not below like HPS and MH lights. Heat is what destroys LED components,so you have to keep the heat down and you should have no problems.
Growmau5 is the LED expert. He is easy to understand too.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Two harvests ago, I turned 90% of a 4x4 harvest into live resin sauce. The sauce turned out amazing and yielded surprisingly well for live resin. The real bummer is that almost every extractor out there wants to split the product as payment which is balls imo and it just isn't worth making yourself (dangerous, can lubricant oils, improper vac equipment, etc). This last harvest, I ended up getting a rosin press instead and doing flower rosin. Product wasn't quite as good obviously but the quality is all in my hands and I get to keep it all. I think the set up was about $1k all said and done but it is safe and will last forever basically. This next round, I am thinking of freezing some off the bat and trying bubble bags and making live rosin.


I have an education in hydrocarbons n LELs 
Also a completely vented (down draft) area.
It’s a about hazard control. 
I thought about pressing but don’t wanna bother with packing the little bags, 
I can wash a lot faster. 
When I can squish QPs (without taking out a loan) I’ll be more interested.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Two harvests ago, I turned 90% of a 4x4 harvest into live resin sauce. The sauce turned out amazing and yielded surprisingly well for live resin. The real bummer is that almost every extractor out there wants to split the product as payment which is balls imo and it just isn't worth making yourself (dangerous, can lubricant oils, improper vac equipment, etc). This last harvest, I ended up getting a rosin press instead and doing flower rosin. Product wasn't quite as good obviously but the quality is all in my hands and I get to keep it all. I think the set up was about $1k all said and done but it is safe and will last forever basically. This next round, I am thinking of freezing some off the bat and trying bubble bags and making live rosin.


I just made some fresh frozen last week, superb flavor. I've been seriously thinking about getting a rosin press and squishing some of this stuff.


----------



## robert 14617 (Aug 16, 2018)

I have to make a clarifacation ,my tomahawk seedlings came out perfect ,the tops curled and were bleached .....I had the t5 grow lamp too close these plants would have been perfect I made a mistake , sorry I suggested poor phenotypes, the fact they survived me speaks volumes


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 16, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> I have to make a clarifacation ,my tomahawk seedlings came out perfect ,the tops curled and were bleached .....I had the t5 grow lamp too close these plants would have been perfect I made a mistake , sorry I suggested poor phenotypes, the fact they survived me speaks volumes


Hmmm heat can definitely make the sides start to go up to dissipate heat but man it mirrors pH exactly with the whorling. I have 'burnt' mine on a T5 before long ago and they didn't whorl at all they burnt and had raised edges. It took them growing directly on to the tubes of the T5 to burn and turn to just brown dead matter. Room was air conditioned well though.

Those lowers would not yellow like iron deficiency from a T5 either pH off definitely will though (it can from over watering though why i asked). Glad they came out of it, but I would definitely pH your soil in a slurry, pH runoff as well, and make sure whatever you are using to check it is on point. The smaller plants are much more susceptible to it and can acclimate sometimes depending on genetics as they get bigger.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2018)

robert 14617 said:


> I have to make a clarifacation ,my tomahawk seedlings came out perfect ,the tops curled and were bleached .....I had the t5 grow lamp too close these plants would have been perfect I made a mistake , sorry I suggested poor phenotypes, the fact they survived me speaks volumes


Thanks for the explanation and having the personal courage and humility to do so. Just that much honesty is sometimes scarce. Breeders like that, I am sure.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 16, 2018)

Question for some of the LED-heads, anyone have any experience with HLG300 qb’s or something equivalent?
Are COB’s the way to go? Curious if the qb’s are as awesome as the cob’s that everyone speaks of. 

Not trying to strong-arm the thread, but it’s so hard to get a honest opinion whilst shuffling through the arguing/mayhem on all the other threads. 
This thread is by far the best one on here....much more respectful, informative and insightful.


----------



## hybridcheef (Aug 16, 2018)

is this all under one light for real lol? i cant tell in the picture if theres another one. the buds look huge for that many plants under that light. how many watts you running it at?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have an education in hydrocarbons n LELs
> Also a completely vented (down draft) area.
> It’s a about hazard control.
> I thought about pressing but don’t wanna bother with packing the little bags,
> ...


That is a good start but you need the proper equipment too. Can you use a glass or stainless tube and canned butane still? yes. Does it leave can oils and other contaminants that you don't want to smoke in your oil? hell yeah! Honestly, it just isn't worth doing if you don't have the closed loop, vac oven, and all other proper equipment to go with it which can be big money. I think ice wax to live rosin is a lot more realistic for home growers or small guys. 



macsnax said:


> I just made some fresh frozen last week, superb flavor. I've been seriously thinking about getting a rosin press and squishing some of this stuff.


That sounds fantastic! If you are in norcal, come use my press! lol I really want to get the bags and try it myself, I am just nervous to commit crop to it given that I have no experience with the process and then get shitty results. Maybe I'll just do a small amount for a small test run with some cheap bags.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmmm heat can definitely make the sides start to go up to dissipate heat but man it mirrors pH exactly with the whorling. I have 'burnt' mine on a T5 before long ago and they didn't whorl at all they burnt and had raised edges. It took them growing directly on to the tubes of the T5 to burn and turn to just brown dead matter. Room was air conditioned well though.
> 
> Those lowers would not yellow like iron deficiency from a T5 either pH off definitely will though (it can from over watering though why i asked). Glad they came out of it, but I would definitely pH your soil in a slurry, pH runoff as well, and make sure whatever you are using to check it is on point. The smaller plants are much more susceptible to it and can acclimate sometimes depending on genetics as they get bigger.


I had whorled leaves on one of my 'half & half' plants and it recovered without me really doing anything. 
But she's a big girl.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 16, 2018)

Just like the "dawg" days of summer, this deal wont last long!

Enter the discount code
*HEATWAVE*
at checkout to get *25% OFF* your entire order!

Hurry - offer expires Sunday at midnight MST!

*SHOP NOW*​


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Question for some of the LED-heads, anyone have any experience with HLG300 qb’s or something equivalent?
> Are COB’s the way to go? Curious if the qb’s are as awesome as the cob’s that everyone speaks of.
> 
> Not trying to strong-arm the thread, but it’s so hard to get a honest opinion whilst shuffling through the arguing/mayhem on all the other threads.
> This thread is by far the best one on here....much more respectful, informative and insightful.


I love my QBs! I have some V2 and V1. I only have 975 watts (actual from wall wattage) over 40 square feet and I'm honestly amazed by the bud size and density for only 24 watts/sqft. Even the bottoms are pretty good size and dense and my canopy is stuffed. One huge advantage for me too is how cool they are. We have had a hot summer and I still haven't had to get an A/C going, as the temps are only ever a few degrees more than the outside when my exhaust fan is on full. My next move is to add far red and UV and see how crazy this shit can get.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2018)

Gotta make more bamboo frames today. 
Air quality in western WA is shit but I need to get er done before it rains again. 
One of these Texas Butter plants blew over in the storm last weekend and needs some TLC... 


Speaking of Texas Butter, here are a couple more...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> That is a good start but you need the proper equipment too. Can you use a glass or stainless tube and canned butane still? yes. Does it leave can oils and other contaminants that you don't want to smoke in your oil? hell yeah! Honestly, it just isn't worth doing if you don't have the closed loop, vac oven, and all other proper equipment to go with it which can be big money. I think ice wax to live rosin is a lot more realistic for home growers or small guys.
> 
> 
> That sounds fantastic! If you are in norcal, come use my press! lol I really want to get the bags and try it myself, I am just nervous to commit crop to it given that I have no experience with the process and then get shitty results. Maybe I'll just do a small amount for a small test run with some cheap bags.


Try a small rest run, the hardest part is dabbing just enough moisture out the hash to be able to grate or micro plane, and not letting it for sit too long. I've had it gum up it sucks, Everclear helps if you mess up. And keep everything cold cold. Your tools, your hands when touching the product. Check out Bubblemans World videos on YT.


----------



## See green (Aug 16, 2018)

This c&c really took off. First picture is Monday second is today. Cant wait to see the flowers these babies put out.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Question for some of the LED-heads, anyone have any experience with HLG300 qb’s or something equivalent?
> Are COB’s the way to go? Curious if the qb’s are as awesome as the cob’s that everyone speaks of.
> 
> Not trying to strong-arm the thread, but it’s so hard to get a honest opinion whilst shuffling through the arguing/mayhem on all the other threads.
> This thread is by far the best one on here....much more respectful, informative and insightful.



I run both. I like both. Different applications. Really going to depend more on your space and budget.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hickok Haze @55 Days
> View attachment 4181776
> The little ones in front might finish before the HH
> 
> I’m thinking about turning a 1/3 of this crop into Live Resin (never done it)


what's your smoke report on that one, if you don't mind, thanks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> what's your smoke report on that one, if you don't mind, thanks


I’ll tell ya in a couple months , 
I got 1 kicker I chopped last week, tried to smoke 1 last night n still to damp, tossed it.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

I've made butane oil before when I was younger, I've had two fires with no explosions. Told my self three strikes and you're out. So I stopped at two. I make fresh frozen bubble hash now and it tastes way better, and I'm not scared to make it. A little ice water never blew up anyones house. I have a question though, I don't dab on nails, but shouldn't fullmelt bubble hash be dabable on a nail? I had a friend try to dab some of my fullmelt recently and he said it melted and disappeared into thin air like it was suppose to, but he got no smoke.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Try a small rest run, the hardest part is dabbing just enough moisture out the hash to be able to grate or micro plane, and not letting it for sit too long. I've had it gum up it sucks, Everclear helps if you mess up. And keep everything cold cold. Your tools, your hands when touching the product. Check out Bubblemans World videos on YT.


I definitely will. How much do you think is a good amount to get started with? A wet lb? 



Lurpin said:


> I've made butane oil before when I was younger, I've had two fires with no explosions. Told my self three strikes and you're out. So I stopped at two. I make fresh frozen bubble hash now and it tastes way better, and I'm not scared to make it. A little ice water never blew up anyones house. I have a question though, I don't dab on nails, but shouldn't fullmelt bubble hash be dabable on a nail? I had a friend try to dab some of my fullmelt recently and he said it melted and disappeared into thin air like it was suppose to, but he got no smoke.


I've made it too. No explosions or fires as I was extremely safe and had no electricity around for 100 ft min. and was outside but it still wasn't worth it. None of the homemade wax I smoked was really worth it in the end, now knowing the nasty shit that is in all those butane cans. I rather make and smoke rosin or bubble hash all day. If done correctly, it can be almost or just as clean as BHO and I feel better about the process and that I control it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I definitely will. How much do you think is a good amount to get started with? A wet lb?
> 
> 
> I've made it too. No explosions or fires as I was extremely safe and had no electricity around for 100 ft min. and was outside but it still wasn't worth it. None of the homemade wax I smoked was really worth it in the end, now knowing the nasty shit that is in all those butane cans. I rather make and smoke rosin or bubble hash all day. If done correctly, it can be almost or just as clean as BHO and I feel better about the process and that I control it.


Or spend ~$30k on a CO2 extractor. I have a connection to Eden Labs, one day... #squadgoals


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I definitely will. How much do you think is a good amount to get started with? A wet lb?
> 
> 
> I've made it too. No explosions or fires as I was extremely safe and had no electricity around for 100 ft min. and was outside but it still wasn't worth it. None of the homemade wax I smoked was really worth it in the end, now knowing the nasty shit that is in all those butane cans. I rather make and smoke rosin or bubble hash all day. If done correctly, it can be almost or just as clean as BHO and I feel better about the process and that I control it.


Mine was made outside as well, the first one was due to some bad advice that was given to me. I had a tank of compressed air that I was trying to blow through the glass tube to push out more butane. I guess dry enough air will make static no matter how humid or tropical your weather is. The second time, I don't know there was nothing but glass, pot, butane, and grass plus me. I just took it as the universe telling me this was a stupid way to go. So I stopped.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks, yea I have a rosin press. I love my rosin. I have an associate that buys "sauce" regularly.The shits is maddd tastey, It's too expensive IMHO. He gets it from out of state as Noone in my neck of the woods produces as of yet.


Did you make your own rosin press or did you buy a pre-made one? I need to get to this asap. Jut the cost of pre-made ones is insane so far like multiple thousands. Other than that I haven't seen one with a lot of positive reviews. Would appreciate a point in any direction from those who have experience with it. Any and all recommendations are very appreciated. Ive pressed before using a Tarik rosin press and that thing sucked after a couple batches. Flawed design. I was going to make one but then a video I was going to use to make it was taken down.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Mine was made outside as well, the first one was due to some bad advice that was given to me. I had a tank of compressed air that I was trying to blow through the glass tube to push out more butane. I guess dry enough air will make static no matter how humid or tropical your weather is. The second time, I don't know there was nothing but glass, pot, butane, and grass plus me. I just took it as the universe telling me this was a stupid way to go. So I stopped.


I quit messin around with it when in oregon few yrs back, folks were experimenting with air cond coolant and other solvents to use, etc. Figured nothing better than ice water hash, just need one of them small washing machines and the silkscreen bags, jmho


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 16, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Did you make your own rosin press or did you buy a pre-made one? I need to get to this asap. Jut the cost of pre-made ones is insane so far like multiple thousands. Other than that I haven't seen one with a lot of positive reviews. Would appreciate a point in any direction from those who have experience with it. Any and all recommendations are very appreciated. Ive pressed before using a Tarik rosin press and that thing sucked after a couple batches. Flawed design. I was going to make one but then a video I was going to use to make it was taken down.







There’s a good video to watch

His whole channel is great, especially for LED enthusiasts


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Also here 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/275-diy-rosin-plates-pid-controller-and-press.936400/


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 16, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> There’s a good video to watch
> 
> His whole channel is great, especially for LED enthusiasts



That was the one I was looking for!! Thanks bro!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2018)

I guess I am just a flower child!


----------



## growslut (Aug 16, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Did you make your own rosin press or did you buy a pre-made one? I need to get to this asap. Jut the cost of pre-made ones is insane so far like multiple thousands. Other than that I haven't seen one with a lot of positive reviews. Would appreciate a point in any direction from those who have experience with it. Any and all recommendations are very appreciated. Ive pressed before using a Tarik rosin press and that thing sucked after a couple batches. Flawed design. I was going to make one but then a video I was going to use to make it was taken down.


I have a Nugsmasher Original and have really been enjoying it. Think its got pretty good reviews and mine has been solid.

@hillbill-I love flower too. And I know you like your vapes. My preferred method for using rosin is mixing balls of rosin with ground up flower and then vaping it in the Haze Square. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2018)

This guy is old enough that I don't try to tear my face off with a hit or two. I also have feelings that there is a bit more to the desired effect than concentrate THC. Remembering the Wayback Machine, the '68 to '75 time have us some fabulous herb and much was heirloom landraces known by where they came from like Colubian or Panama or Thai or Chapala! And it seemed there were different tastes around than now. There was also a lot of brick weed junk. Actually smoked a lot of imported Hash in the Great Lakes States as it was everywhere and reasonable


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> This guy is old enough that I don't try to tear my face off with a hit or two. I also have feelings that there is a bit more to the desired effect than concentrate THC. Remembering the Wayback Machine, the '68 to '75 time have us some fabulous herb and much was heirloom landraces known by where they came from like Colubian or Panama or Thai or Chapala! And it seemed there were different tastes around than now. There was also a lot of brick weed junk. Actually smoked a lot of imported Hash in the Great Lakes States as it was everywhere and reasonable


I want to get rid of that plant matter, not necessarily park my dick in the dirt each day. hah


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2018)

Pioneer Kush and Butch Cassidy really go well together but the two of them could throw one to the couch.


----------



## klx (Aug 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I guess I am just a flower child!


Im with you hillbill, flowers for me.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta make more bamboo frames today.
> Air quality in western WA is shit but I need to get er done before it rains again.
> One of these Texas Butter plants blew over in the storm last weekend and needs some TLC...
> View attachment 4181864
> ...


Wow, man! Those plants look extremely healthy and beautiful! Great job!!!


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> That is a good start but you need the proper equipment too. Can you use a glass or stainless tube and canned butane still? yes. Does it leave can oils and other contaminants that you don't want to smoke in your oil? hell yeah! Honestly, it just isn't worth doing if you don't have the closed loop, vac oven, and all other proper equipment to go with it which can be big money. I think ice wax to live rosin is a lot more realistic for home growers or small guys.
> 
> 
> That sounds fantastic! If you are in norcal, come use my press! lol I really want to get the bags and try it myself, I am just nervous to commit crop to it given that I have no experience with the process and then get shitty results. Maybe I'll just do a small amount for a small test run with some cheap bags.


The poor man's way of doing this safely is to extract with butane, then when I have that extraction, I do another run inside food grade ethanol. The particular one I use is called extractohol. That gets rid of any remaining butane


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I love my QBs! I have some V2 and V1. I only have 975 watts (actual from wall wattage) over 40 square feet and I'm honestly amazed by the bud size and density for only 24 watts/sqft. Even the bottoms are pretty good size and dense and my canopy is stuffed. One huge advantage for me too is how cool they are. We have had a hot summer and I still haven't had to get an A/C going, as the temps are only ever a few degrees more than the outside when my exhaust fan is on full. My next move is to add far red and UV and see how crazy this shit can get.


Hell yes! I use the QB132s. They don't require heatsinks, and two boards equals one qb288. Damn do they make some extremely rock-hard and dense nugs! I use boards in 3500k. When vegging with them, it makes the plants' internodes so dense and packed together that I have to pull the lights way far away to get them to stretch out a little bit to take clones. These things work phenomenally with just over half the power I would be using with HPS and MH.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My interest is peaked. Is there good info on COBS on this site? Didn't Heisen post a pic with some cobs on a rail recently?


I would recommend going with the quantum boards. COBs are great but they're just more expensive. The quantum boards are just as good or better and less money. Especially if you use boards that don't require heatsinks like the QB120s or QB132s. They are so incredibly easy to put together with the drivers. No soldering required.

They have the QB132s and the QB120s for sale on Amazon in packs of four. The QB120s are around $125 for a four pack and the qb132 are $133 for a four pack. Four of them will flower a 2 x 4 area. Four of the QB132s can be run on the LRS-350-36 driver, which only costs $30. For a 2 x 4 area you are looking at $133 for the boards, $30 for the driver, and $20 for wiring. That is $183 to flower a 2x4 area, plus all the electricity savings.

If you want any help matching drivers with boards just let me know.

Anyway, sorry to go off topic on this thread. Back to Greenpoint seeds. Getting ready to run Bodega Bubblegum and Garlix. Can't wait to see what pops up.

Damn I wish I hadn't missed out on the wedding cake.


Edit: I had the cost calculated wrong. It's way cheaper than I had before.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I would recommend going with the quantum boards. COBs are great but they're just more expensive. The quantum boards are just as good or better and less money. Especially if you use boards that don't require heatsinks like the QB120s or QB132s. They are so incredibly easy to put together with the drivers. No soldering required.
> 
> They have the QB132s and the QB120s for sale on Amazon in packs of four. The QB120s are around $125 for a four pack and the qb132 are $133 for a four pack. Four of them will flower a 2 x 4 area. Four of the QB132s can be run on the LRS-350-36 driver, which only costs $30. For a 2 x 4 area you are looking at $266 for the boards, $30 for the driver, and $20 for wiring. That is $316 plus all the electricity savings.
> 
> ...


The cake was a lie. You didn't miss out. I'll be looking into quantum boards too now. Thanks for the advice man.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The cake was a lie. You didn't miss out. I'll be looking into quantum boards too now. Thanks for the advice man.


What was wrong with the cake?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> What was wrong with the cake?


Oh the s1 wedding cake seeds were fake and everyone who bought some got refunded by GPS


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Oh the s1 wedding cake seeds were fake and everyone who bought some got refunded by GPS


*everyone who emailed GPS got replacement packs or nuggets.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> *everyone who emailed GPS got replacement packs or nuggets.


Hes correct.. but this has been brought up many many times in here. Sometimes even caused arguments.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

Yikes


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

Here are my two Sundance Kid females. About 2 weeks into flower. 

Larger one:

  
Smaller one:


----------



## macsnax (Aug 16, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I definitely will. How much do you think is a good amount to get started with? A wet lb?
> 
> 
> I've made it too. No explosions or fires as I was extremely safe and had no electricity around for 100 ft min. and was outside but it still wasn't worth it. None of the homemade wax I smoked was really worth it in the end, now knowing the nasty shit that is in all those butane cans. I rather make and smoke rosin or bubble hash all day. If done correctly, it can be almost or just as clean as BHO and I feel better about the process and that I control it.


10% is a standard yield, and that's dry. Say 400 grams wet, is 100 dry, is 10 g's bubble. I hit 7ish on 270 wet last go around. Some was smoked before I had a chance to weigh it though. I'm not some authority on making bubble but, willing to share what I know.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I would recommend going with the quantum boards. COBs are great but they're just more expensive. The quantum boards are just as good or better and less money. Especially if you use boards that don't require heatsinks like the QB120s or QB132s. They are so incredibly easy to put together with the drivers. No soldering required.
> 
> They have the QB132s and the QB120s for sale on Amazon in packs of four. The QB120s are around $125 for a four pack and the qb132 are $133 for a four pack. Four of them will flower a 2 x 4 area. Four of the QB132s can be run on the LRS-350-36 driver, which only costs $30. For a 2 x 4 area you are looking at $133 for the boards, $30 for the driver, and $20 for wiring. That is $183 to flower a 2x4 area, plus all the electricity savings.
> 
> ...


Actually, I had the cost calculated wrong before. It's $183 to flower a 2 x 4 area, not $316


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 16, 2018)

i was 


TPTB73 said:


> Actually, I had the cost calculated wrong before. It's $183 to flower a 2 x 4 area, not $316


bout to ask you just that lol... thought i was super hig af or something!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Actually, I had the cost calculated wrong before. It's $183 to flower a 2 x 4 area, not $316


Those QB120s and QB132s might the best deal in LEDs right now. They’re cheap as hell. No need for heat sink means they’re dead easy to set up. And I’ve heard of people running 4 x qb120s at over 300W rwithout problems. Plus, the wattage spread out over multiple panels makes it easier to cover a wider area well. I’ve got a bunch sitting around for when I can start growing again. May end up loaning them to a buddy for a grow.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Those QB120s and QB132s might the best deal in LEDs right now. They’re cheap as hell. No need for heat sink means they’re dead easy to set up. And I’ve heard of people running 4 x qb120s at over 300W rwithout problems. Plus, the wattage spread out over multiple panels makes it easier to cover a wider area well. I’ve got a bunch sitting around for when I can start growing again. May end up loaning them to a buddy for a grow.


Oh yeah, I saw a video where a guy drove the qb288 to 600 watts no problem. They are only rated for 135 Watts from HLG. I think it was led Gardener that did the torture test. These boards can take four times the wattage of their rating. I think he got up to like 640 Watts before it burned out.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Jelly pie 56 days


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Wow, man! Those plants look extremely healthy and beautiful! Great job!!!


Thanks mang. 

They have been grown "semi-organic". 
In organic soil it's hard to keep em fed in small pots (10 gal), so I occasionally hit em with synthetics when they show deficiencies. 
They love epsom. 
A little K2SO4 also hits the spot once in a while.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Garlix 

45 days


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 16, 2018)

Some maverick and hibernate hunting for Xmas time harvest 

Hoping I find the same hibernate pheno I did a couple months back that I should of re-vegged


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

[QUOTE Remembering the Wayback Machine, the '68 to '75. And it seemed there were different tastes around than now.[/QUOTE]
There were more plant alcohol esters in the weed back then. It has been mostly bred out over the years. It's hard to explain to these young guys just how good it was back then. And there was that stinking ass SKUNK. Smelled like a skunk sprayed on the weed. Made you about 1/2 sick sticking your nose in the bag.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The cake was a lie. You didn't miss out. I'll be looking into quantum boards too now. Thanks for the advice man.


I just bought 6 of the QB360 for 45.00/pc. I run way more than 80 watts (120 to 150 watts) which requires a heatsink.
I love my COBS. Can't beat them.
Gonna add these QB360 boards to the mix
Electric bill is way cheaper by 1/2 with using COBs
It's all about your set up. Ether of them work great.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 16, 2018)

Tomahawk #5
Oh my how the metal halide and tits on humidity have the frost a coming.

Edit: Smells early on were menthol and lemongrass. Smells now at day 45? are Sprite Soda and Smoked Meat (jerky)
It is killer. I love the stone of Sativa but they can be finicky to grow. I have really enjoyed growing this one that grows more like an OG.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Oh the s1 wedding cake seeds were fake and everyone who bought some got refunded by GPS


I got 3 out of 3 Wedding Cake males. I also have 7 or 8 other S1's that were 7ft tall and just not worth the effort. Total waste of time.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just bought 6 of the QB360 for 45.00/pc. I run way more than 80 watts (120 to 150 watts) which requires a heatsink.
> I love my COBS. Can't beat them.
> Gonna add these QB360 boards to the mix
> Electric bill is way cheaper by 1/2 with using COBs
> It's all about your set up. Ether of them work great.


Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, COBs are amazing. But, when I was researching, and pricing out my current setup, it was cheaper to do the boards, plus, I like the way the boards have more of a spread. That's why I prefer the boards that don't require heat sinks, it takes twice as many but that means the coverage is way better...as long as you don't mind wiring up twice as many. The qb132s have plenty of intensity so the intensity of the higher power boards like the qb288 doesn't appeal to me or seem like an advantage. It actually seems like a disadvantage. Now, if I was trying to flower a 50 square foot space or something, the small boards would be a little much.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4182211
> Tomahawk #5
> Oh my how the metal halide and tits on humidity have the frost a coming.View attachment 4182214


Nice, man, lovely shots.

Orange Blossom Special in week 8 now.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 16, 2018)

So since I've been using the great white beneficials, my coco smells like living soil. Like forest floor and mushrooms. Smells exactly like the super soil I use to make. Kinda cool. Still waiting on my athena biosis to ship.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice, man, lovely shots.
> 
> Orange Blossom Special in week 8 now.
> View attachment 4182237


Oh my!!!!! That looks great.
Thanks for the praise


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 16, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, COBs are amazing. But, when I was researching, and pricing out my current setup, it was cheaper to do the boards, plus, I like the way the boards have more of a spread. That's why I prefer the boards that don't require heat sinks, it takes twice as many but that means the coverage is way better...as long as you don't mind wiring up twice as many. The qb132s have plenty of intensity so the intensity of the higher power boards like the qb288 doesn't appeal to me or seem like an advantage. It actually seems like a disadvantage. Now, if I was trying to flower a 50 square foot space or something, the small boards would be a little much.


I started using COB's way before the QB boards come out. I have close to 50 now. I run mine in parallel and series both which gives me very high efficiency. You want deeper canopy penetration,use COB's. If you have an even canopy scrog,QB's would be good for that type of grow. Both have their place.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Oh my!!!!! That looks great.
> Thanks for the praise


Back at you.

I struggle with photos, occasionally I get lucky, even in shitty light.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

Anyone doubting the power of cob led I'll put this here
3 week veg


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

I have to say without a doubt If gu puts anything with that star dawg ,purple punch is legit.i didnt like it at first but it is hands down the best smelling cannibas I've ever put my nose on,frosty as all get out and not fussy at all.im aure it's in the works at some point.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have to say without a doubt If gu puts anything with that star dawg ,purple punch is legit.i didnt like it at first but it is hands down the best smelling cannibas I've ever put my nose on,frosty as all get out and not fussy at all.im aure it's in the works at some point.


I need some purple punch... the funny thing is supernova farms gifted it to symbiotic genetics and they are located just two islands away. I need to make a trip over there to try and bring some back.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 17, 2018)

I swear every time @Heisengrow puts up pics i see plants in GIANT peat pucks!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Did you make your own rosin press or did you buy a pre-made one? I need to get to this asap. Jut the cost of pre-made ones is insane so far like multiple thousands. Other than that I haven't seen one with a lot of positive reviews. Would appreciate a point in any direction from those who have experience with it. Any and all recommendations are very appreciated. Ive pressed before using a Tarik rosin press and that thing sucked after a couple batches. Flawed design. I was going to make one but then a video I was going to use to make it was taken down.


I diy'd mine with pre made plates. 10 ton press with gauge. I never go over 2500 psi. 3x5" plates. Lovely rosin @ low temps. <200


----------



## hillbill (Aug 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice, man, lovely shots.
> 
> Orange Blossom Special in week 8 now.
> View attachment 4182237


Mike's got trichs! Quite impressive.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

An update for those inquiring, the yield on the Pure Raspberry Kush is pretty bad. Buds look very nice and smell good, but with todays genetics if you are growing for yield, do not waste your time. You will hate life. Not fun to watch all other plants in your garden keep chugging and putting it to shame while the raspberry just sits there and frosts up with these buds the size of your thumb nail. And its leafy as heck. Effects are worth it to me, but I will be looking to breed it to increase the yield. Honestly i am done with cannaventure. I see too much sadness from CV like these buds and weird ass looking plants. Give me a GPS strain anyday of the week to grow.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 17, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with (and insight on) the following strains? Just trying to make my grows as predictable as possible.

Bodega Bubblegum
Garlix
Dynamite Diesel
Blizzard Bush

Just wondering if anyone has any information (other than the descriptions on Greenpoint's website) in terms of yield size, flowering time, susceptibility to pests, feeding, etc... anything you could let me know in order to save me some time and effort dialing them in.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> An update for those inquiring, the yield on the Pure Raspberry Kush is pretty bad. Buds look very nice and smell good, but with todays genetics if you are growing for yield, do not waste your time. You will hate life. Not fun to watch all other plants in your garden keep chugging and putting it to shame while the raspberry just sits there and frosts up with these buds the size of your thumb nail. And its leafy as heck. Effects are worth it to me, but I will be looking to breed it to increase the yield. Honestly i am done with cannaventure. I see too much sadness from CV like these buds and weird ass looking plants. Give me a GPS strain anyday of the week to grow.


I agree. I pulled my LVTK. She just wasnt looking good enough to hold half my tent up for 10 weeks. So I yanked her. Pulled a few clones to root and throw back in veg. May come back to it later. But as of right now. It isnt looking like itll be any time soon.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

But on a brighter note the Pebble pusher is nice n frosty. And starting to throw quite a few Amber's at day 56. Still quite a few white pistils tho.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with (and insight on) the following strains? Just trying to make my grows as predictable as possible.
> 
> Bodega Bubblegum
> Garlix
> ...


All of those will tend to seem that they will keep throwing pistils. The stardawg male Gu uses to breed with has been known to cause strains to continue to throw new pistils long into flower. The B.B. is good strain. Theres a few grows on here of it. And they look tiptop. @mistermagoo has some pics of his Garlix a page back that looks phenomenal. Probably one of the best runs of garlix I've seen. Good luck on your grow.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I agree. I pulled my LVTK. She just wasnt looking good enough to hold half my tent up for 10 weeks. So I yanked her. Pulled a few clones to root and throw back in veg. May come back to it later. But as of right now. It isnt looking like itll be any time soon.


I am starting to think these are either hard strains to feminize or put into seed form, or something happened with these last seeds that Cannaventure did when breeding them. Lots of people having issues with the plants from the LVTK and Raspberry seeds given out. Some good ones here and there, but very poor consistency.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

I also just threw my Skunk #1 into flower so we will see how that does again. Was a great pheno run with that one. Very Excited.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 17, 2018)

Happy Friday. Pebble Pushers 1,2,3,and 4.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy Friday. Pebble Pushers 1,2,3,and 4.View attachment 4182357View attachment 4182360 View attachment 4182361View attachment 4182362


So how would you rate Pebble Pusher so far . Growth, stretch, flowering speed, frosty, leaf to bud ratio, smell . . . Got 6 going . . . 1" tall


----------



## numberfour (Aug 17, 2018)

Skypilot starting to get my attention


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 17, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> The poor man's way of doing this safely is to extract with butane, then when I have that extraction, I do another run inside food grade ethanol. The particular one I use is called extractohol. That gets rid of any remaining butane


It's not the butane you need to worry about, it is the lubricants they use when they make the cans. There is no way to get that out without running a closed loop empty multiple times and recovering the same butane in order to leave the contaminants in the collection chamber to be cleaned out after each of those runs. IMO, homemade BHO is not worth smoking unknown oils and chemicals. Better to leave it to the pros, buy the proper equipment and become a pro, or try rosin or a straight ethanol extraction.



Lurpin said:


> Mine was made outside as well, the first one was due to some bad advice that was given to me. I had a tank of compressed air that I was trying to blow through the glass tube to push out more butane. I guess dry enough air will make static no matter how humid or tropical your weather is. The second time, I don't know there was nothing but glass, pot, butane, and grass plus me. I just took it as the universe telling me this was a stupid way to go. So I stopped.


Sounds scary, I would have stopped after that as well. lol



hillbill said:


> This guy is old enough that I don't try to tear my face off with a hit or two. I also have feelings that there is a bit more to the desired effect than concentrate THC. Remembering the Wayback Machine, the '68 to '75 time have us some fabulous herb and much was heirloom landraces known by where they came from like Colubian or Panama or Thai or Chapala! And it seemed there were different tastes around than now. There was also a lot of brick weed junk. Actually smoked a lot of imported Hash in the Great Lakes States as it was everywhere and reasonable


I think there is a lot more to a good concentrate than just high THC. A good concentrate also has a good level of terpenes and other cannabinoids, the best have them in the same or close to same ratios as the dried flower would and are a true representation of the flower in a concentrated form. IMO, it isn't just about the high. I have never gotten taste even remotely comparable to smoking herb in any way than I do from a good dab. The wife is all about her herb though! haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 17, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with (and insight on) the following strains? Just trying to make my grows as predictable as possible.
> 
> Bodega Bubblegum
> Garlix
> ...


I'm growing bodega bubblegum now. 

http://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1254#post-14413381


----------



## Kp sunshine (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Rapid LED sell premade rails to put the heat sinks in.If you dont wanna go that route and make it yourself you can buy angled aluminum from lowes or Home depot or anywhere that sells it.The whole purpose of the DIY cob builds is to fit the footprint you wanna cover.
> When i set mine up i took the square footage of the area 4x5 (20) square feet.I used this selection tool to select the wattage per cob and what drivers i needed.
> http://ledgardener.com/cob-led-driver-selection-tool/
> The goal is more cobs at less wattage for alot of light overlap.cobs are 120 degree beams so the more you have at lower wattages the more efficient.I dont really see the need to air cool LEDs honestly.for a 16 square feet you could go with 3 rows of 4 and put 6 35 - 38 volt cobs on an HLG 320 and drive them at 1400mA.
> ...


What's the cost for the 4x4 set up. I'm looking to do the same thing this fall.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 17, 2018)

If you buy the good butane it's not really a worry... you can check out the numbers on skunk Pharm research. Com.... i buy lucienne butane. made in europe, little to no ppm of contaminants....
might spring for a closed loop tho, been drooling over them for a while now!

cob setup is bout 800 to grand for 4x4...
qb is about 400 for a 4x4

i think im going quantum boards


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 17, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> If you buy the good butane it's not really a worry... you can check out the numbers on skunk Pharm research. Com.... i buy lucienne butane. made in europe, little to no ppm of contaminants....
> 
> cob setup is bout 800 to grand for 4x4...
> qb is about 400 for a 4x4
> ...


Except for the worry of blowing yourself, your property, and your neighborhood up. And, I'm sorry but the difference between the highest testing (3.5ppm) is only 2.5x higher than the lowest (.66ppm). That's still plenty cause for concern IMO. Have you seen what the "mystery oil" looks like and what's in it? It is nasty shit. I honestly can see no justification for making homemade BHO in 2018 with Rosin and access to people who have the proper equipment.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 17, 2018)

i have a press, still like bho better... gonna order a closed loop soon to save on tane tho for sure!


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 17, 2018)

best value vacs has pretty good deals!


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have to say without a doubt If gu puts anything with that star dawg ,purple punch is legit.i didnt like it at first but it is hands down the best smelling cannibas I've ever put my nose on,frosty as all get out and not fussy at all.im aure it's in the works at some point.


 my only issue with the pp is its low thc content. i think the stardawg could boost it up though.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 17, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> i have a press, still like bho better... gonna order a closed loop soon to save on tane tho for sure!


I personally prefer a good butane extraction as well. Unless you are doing fresh frozen iwe and then pressing that, I just don't think you can get the same quality from flower rosin as you do from BHO extraction of the same flowers. But, I just don't think that alone is worth the risk. If someone is willing to invest in a good closed loop and knows the science behind it, I can stand behind that all day!



yimbeans said:


> best value vacs has pretty good deals!


I would double check other people's experiences first. These things run at very high pressures. I have heard of less than honorable companies selling equipment that isn't truly rated for the pressures involved. One example was a company told a purchaser that their equipment could be run with mixed gas. Turns out it can't and the added pressure of the mixed gas caused it to explode and shattered the guys' skull. Scary shit!


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I personally prefer a good butane extraction as well. Unless you are doing fresh frozen iwe and then pressing that, I just don't think you can get the same quality from flower rosin as you do from BHO extraction of the same flowers. But, I just don't think that alone is worth the risk. If someone is willing to invest in a good closed loop and knows the science behind it, I can stand behind that all day!
> 
> 
> I would double check other people's experiences first. These things run at very high pressures. I have heard of less than honorable companies selling equipment that isn't truly rated for the pressures involved. One example was a company told a purchaser that their equipment could be run with mixed gas. Turns out it can't and the added pressure of the mixed gas caused it to explode and shattered the guys' skull. Scary shit!


Yeah it seems most companies pressure test them 100 PSI I have met the guys from terpp extractors I might just hit them up...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Mike's got trichs! Quite impressive.


I just fill the buckets and make sure the lights come on. One of the easiest runs I have personally had, about 10 days left.

Nice rhyme, will totally steal it when I feel cocky someday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> An update for those inquiring, the yield on the Pure Raspberry Kush is pretty bad. Buds look very nice and smell good, but with todays genetics if you are growing for yield, do not waste your time. .......... Effects are worth it to me, but I will be looking to breed it to increase the yield.


That was my thinking when I tossed copper chem pollen all over one, and made some seeds. Coincidentally, far less seeds than everything else in the chuck, because of another tiny output of bud.

Unfortunately, my first test of cracking 8 seeds has produced nothing after 8 days [ @LubdaNugs ].


----------



## nc208 (Aug 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just bought 6 of the QB360 for 45.00/pc. I run way more than 80 watts (120 to 150 watts) which requires a heatsink.
> I love my COBS. Can't beat them.
> Gonna add these QB360 boards to the mix
> Electric bill is way cheaper by 1/2 with using COBs
> It's all about your set up. Ether of them work great.


What are the QB360s? Are these new from HLG or something from Alibaba?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 17, 2018)

Have you guys had mag deficiencies with Copper Chem? I have 4 CC plants and 3 of them are HURTING for more mag. I have added some now and will see how they do.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 17, 2018)

One more question about LED QB and COB’s. 

When it comes to power outages, are they safe to fire back up immediately (or do they even fire back up) if the power goes out and comes right back on?
Not sure how these drivers work in relation to power surges,outages, etc...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 17, 2018)

Right on, I was kind of leaning towards the Copper Chem x Orange Fruit Snax for my next run. Thought that would cross nicely with a FPOG leaning phenotype of Pebble Pusher I have.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 17, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> So how would you rate Pebble Pusher so far . Growth, stretch, flowering speed, frosty, leaf to bud ratio, smell . . . Got 6 going . . . 1" tall


Growth has been vigorous. Stretch was about 2-2.5 times. They, as with all the GPS strains I’ve grown, are very frosty. Leaf to bud ratio seems good. The smells vary quite a bit. #1 is limey sweet, #2 is pure Chem funk, burnt rubber acrid industrial cleaners, #3 is hard to pin down kind of sweet baked goods right now, and #4 is pure lemony cleaner/ pinesol goodness.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Right on, I was kind of leaning towards the Copper Chem x Orange Fruit Snax for my next run. Thought that would cross nicely with a FPOG leaning phenotype of Pebble Pusher I have.


Sounds tasty.  I've got a couple of seedlings of CC x OFS, x XXX, x dolato, and x nyc diesel all started, but the overall germ rates on those have been sub par.
 
Oddly, the copper orgis were 10 for 10 from the same chuck. Looks like 2 of the 5 I kept are shirleys.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Growth has been vigorous. Stretch was about 2-2.5 times. They, as with all the GPS strains I’ve grown, are very frosty. Leaf to bud ratio seems good. The smells vary quite a bit. #1 is limey sweet, #2 is pure Chem funk, burnt rubber acrid industrial cleaners, #3 is hard to pin down kind of sweet baked goods right now, and #4 is pure lemony cleaner/ pinesol goodness.


That is some serious variety! And I think you have a better and more descriptive sense of smell than I do. LOL.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 17, 2018)

DVG Grandpas Breath F2


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That was my thinking when I tossed copper chem pollen all over one, and made some seeds. Coincidentally, far less seeds than everything else in the chuck, because of another tiny output of bud.
> 
> Unfortunately, my first test of cracking 8 seeds has produced nothing after 8 days [ @LubdaNugs ].


Ya I am quite surprised and not in a good way. Yield is usually not an issue at all, but this is. I thought when I was doing organic soil and I limed the shit out of them that that was the reason for the poor performance. But wow now seeing while it was a poor-er run, it wasn't as far off as I thought. This run the plant has been healthy too, just sitting there though.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> All of those will tend to seem that they will keep throwing pistils. The stardawg male Gu uses to breed with has been known to cause strains to continue to throw new pistils long into flower. The B.B. is good strain. Theres a few grows on here of it. And they look tiptop. @mistermagoo has some pics of his Garlix a page back that looks phenomenal. Probably one of the best runs of garlix I've seen. Good luck on your grow.


Thx!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 17, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Garlix
> 
> 45 days
> 
> View attachment 4182173 View attachment 4182174 View attachment 4182175


What's the smell like on the garlix? looks delicious!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

I bought mine on ebay. 360 pcs. 3000k. Company is Atreum lighting in USA.



SoHappy101 said:


> One more question about LED QB and COB’s.
> 
> When it comes to power outages, are they safe to fire back up immediately (or do they even fire back up) if the power goes out and comes right back on?
> Not sure how these drivers work in relation to power surges,outages, etc...


You can fire right back up.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah they light back up instantly pretty much too. Already had to deal with that a few times.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 17, 2018)

Just my 2 cents but for $25 more you can have the latest Samsung LM301B and support a US based company and family that does their best to keep as much production and assembly as possible in the USA. I am one of the early adopters of QBs and thankful for HLG for proving the naysayser wrong with these lights. I stick behind them and their product and so do they.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> What's the smell like on the garlix? looks delicious!


It has been very muted up until now, you would have to molest her with your fingers to get a hint and it would be a muted stardawg

In these last weeks as the color comes out I’m getting earthy, muted chem, some pine maybe there ... starting to dank it up now we shall see 

Didn’t stretch at all this pheno, very indica Dom leaf sets that didn’t get big themselves


----------



## JohnSlabinski (Aug 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I just fill the buckets and make sure the lights come on. One of the easiest runs I have personally had, about 10 days left.
> 
> Nice rhyme, will totally steal it when I feel cocky someday.


Hey buddy i know your knowledge is good shit so I wanted you to take a look at my page I posted. I have some bug problems and there are 2 soil type bugs in there. Ones looking like transparent brown little ticks and long white ones I have a viedo if you want to see it please get back to me. If anyone wants to take a guess look at link
*https://www.rollitup.org/t/sadface-bugs.974047/#post-14420511*


----------



## THT (Aug 17, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Question for some of the LED-heads, anyone have any experience with HLG300 qb’s or something equivalent?
> Are COB’s the way to go? Curious if the qb’s are as awesome as the cob’s that everyone speaks of.


I have used crappy Chinese COB as well as QB-288 v2. The qb's run cooler and put out a better spread of light. For me the coverage was greatly improved over the COB fixture at the same wattage, and the spectrum is a little better on the eyes. I've been very happy with the productivity of both.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

THT said:


> I have used crappy Chinese COB as well as QB-288 v2. The qb's run cooler and put out a better spread of light. For me the coverage was greatly improved over the COB fixture at the same wattage, and the spectrum is a little better on the eyes. I've been very happy with the productivity of both.


Leds are the future. Looking forward to building these QB360's.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 17, 2018)

JohnSlabinski said:


> Hey buddy i know your knowledge is good shit so I wanted you to take a look at my page I posted. I have some bug problems and there are 2 soil type bugs in there. Ones looking like transparent brown little ticks and long white ones I have a viedo if you want to see it please get back to me. If anyone wants to take a guess look at link
> *https://www.rollitup.org/t/sadface-bugs.974047/#post-14420511*


Wow dude, just found that thread accidentally a second ago. You are very kind, there are a lot more experienced growers than me here. I don’t think those are terribly dangerous bugs, see my reply over there.


----------



## THT (Aug 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Leds are the future. Looking forward to building these QB360's.


I agree, the price just needs to be more reasonable, and I know its already gotten a whole lot better.
To be fair, if space, temp, and other environmental factors were not an issue, I still may use HPS at higher wattage for the 'bang for your buck'.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I am starting to think these are either hard strains to feminize or put into seed form, or something happened with these last seeds that Cannaventure did when breeding them. Lots of people having issues with the plants from the LVTK and Raspberry seeds given out. Some good ones here and there, but very poor consistency.


Nickel is a micronutrient that the seeded plant should have in proper amounts for strong seeds.Alot of breeders miss that important micro or change something up in there solutions.Could be a possibility.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

Kp sunshine said:


> What's the cost for the 4x4 set up. I'm looking to do the same thing this fall.


for a 4x4 12 cobs around 700 for 2 drivers,12 cobs and heatsinks and aluminum.12 cobs with the 1400mA driver will give you 650 watts total,for a shorter canopy.If you want to go higher get the 1700mA drivers and run 3 drivers at 789 watts for deeper penetration.Its all up to you.You can run cobs from 1000mA to 2100 mA they will just put out more wattage at higher amp input.
the 2100 mA driver will give you 975 watts over a 4x4.Over kill IMO unless your growing a 8 foot plant or have a very deep canopy.I use 1400mA drivers for efficiency but i may go to 1700 on my veg room.Just a matter of swapping the drivers.The cobs dont change.

Edit just priced that setup with 12 cobs for a 4x4 and its right at 700 dollars,aluminum 8 foot rails are 12 a piece so you cut them in half,with drill bit and screws and 4 sticks of 8 foot angle your right around 800 out the door to slay a 4x4


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

Just got the new 1000W CMH nanolux in the mail today to run against the 800 watts of cobs for a side by side comparison in DWC OVER A 4X10.CAnt wait to see if the COBS will outdo a 1000W CMH


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

THT said:


> I agree, the price just needs to be more reasonable, and I know its already gotten a whole lot better.
> To be fair, if space, temp, and other environmental factors were not an issue, I still may use HPS at higher wattage for the 'bang for your buck'.


That's the reason I went with VERO 29'S instead of the CREE's was the price. I still have my HPS lights if I need them. I do use MH at end of flower. There is a noticeable difference in Electric bill. I can grow more in my space. L00king at a 20% increase in yield. The lights paid for themselves the first run. So bought more and more of the VERO's.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

I can run 6 COB's at 1050 ma with a HLG240 2100ma. 2 in parallel x3 in Series or 9 at 700ma. But running at 1050ma is the sweetspot. Doing it this way gives you better coverage plus lower temps which extends the life of the COBs and you get better efficiency. Heat is what destroys the components.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I can run 6 COB's at 1050 ma with a HLG240 2100ma. 2 in parallel x3 in Series or 9 at 700ma. But running at 1050ma is the sweetspot. Doing it this way gives you better coverage plus lower temps which extends the life of the COBs and you get better efficiency. Heat is what destroys the components.


1050 Ma depends on the forward voltage of the cob.a D series or A series will be completely difderent.
I run D series so there only 38 volts.1400 MA is perfect for D series.38 volts multiplied by 1 amp would give you less than the required 40 watts per square foot.would take alot more cobs with 1050.
1050 good for 45 volts and up


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 17, 2018)

@Heisengrow I know you know your stuff, the proof is in the pics of the plants that you post, but you're leaving out bits of information that may leave an LED beginner confused. For instance I run my cree CXB3590's at 1050ma for the extra bump in efficiency, although to do so I have to run them tighter together and more over the same space than I would at 1400ma. In my situation 8 at 37.5watts each is perfect to cover my tiny 6sqft space at 50w/sqft. I don't have the space or headroom to grow the massive plants you do so the lower wattage is perfect for my application. The versatility and scalability are part of what makes LED so great.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> @Heisengrow I know you know your stuff, the proof is in the pics of the plants that you post, but you're leaving out bits of information that may leave an LED beginner confused. For instance I run my cree CXB3590's at 1050ma for the extra bump in efficiency, although to do so I have to run them tighter together and more over the same space than I would at 1400ma. In my situation 8 at 37.5watts each is perfect to cover my tiny 6sqft space at 50w/sqft. I don't have the space or headroom to grow the massive plants you do so the lower wattage is perfect for my application. The versatility and scalability are part of what makes LED so great.


I was saying you have to multiply the forward voltage of the cob to the amp draw on the driver.
That means everything.all cobs have different forward voltages so that has to be taken into consideration when choosing the driver.
I run 38 volt cobs and 15 of them over a 4x5.
The 1050 driver would only give me 28 watts a square foot so I needed to run the 1400mA driver.
Saying the 1050 is more efficient is a blanket statement when it all comes down to the cob forward voltage.
28 watts per square foot on a 4x5 is to weak.
The 1.4 amp gives me 39.5 watts per square foot which is perfect IMO.
I have 15 cobs over 20 square feet giving me right at 1 cob a square foot minus the 6 inches of outside diameter


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 1050 Ma depends on the forward voltage of the cob.a D series or A series will be completely difderent.
> I run D series so there only 38 volts.1400 MA is perfect for D series.38 volts multiplied by 1 amp would give you less than the required 40 watts per square foot.would take alot more cobs with 1050.
> 1050 good for 45 volts and up


Yes, you are correct. I started out running the COB's this way to get the COB'S closer to even the spread out. About 8' apart. 1400ma is what I normally run at 10 to 12' apart. It's a win win which ever way you run them. Also I have accumulated more COB's than I need,so I put them to work this way.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes, you are correct. I started out running the COB's this way to get the COB'S closer to even the spread out. About 8' apart. 1400ma is what I normally run at 10 to 12' apart. It's a win win which ever way you run them. Also I have accumulated more COB's than I need,so I put them to work this way.


Thought about ordering some 2100 drivers and light them up lol to grow 8 foot plants in 13 gallon buckets.would be bright as fawk


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Nickel is a micronutrient that the seeded plant should have in proper amounts for strong seeds.Alot of breeders miss that important micro or change something up in there solutions.Could be a possibility.


Yup when you are producing seeds your nutrient regiment should change. You definitely want way more micros and veg through 'flowering'. Micros micros micros.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Just my 2 cents but for $25 more you can have the latest Samsung LM301B and support a US based company and family that does their best to keep as much production and assembly as possible in the USA. I am one of the early adopters of QBs and thankful for HLG for proving the naysayser wrong with these lights. I stick behind them and their product and so do they.


Thise are nice too. I love my lm561c s6's but I like those too. I believe they are just a bit more efficient than the 561s aren't they


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Thought about ordering some 2100 drivers and light them up lol to grow 8 foot plants in 13 gallon buckets.would be bright as fawk


VERO's can run up to 4200ma. Gonna bridge 2 of the 2100ma Meanwells together and let her rip! lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I was saying you have to multiply the forward voltage of the cob to the amp draw on the driver.
> That means everything.all cobs have different forward voltages so that has to be taken into consideration when choosing the driver.
> I run 38 volt cobs and 15 of them over a 4x5.
> The 1050 driver would only give me 28 watts a square foot so I needed to run the 1400mA driver.
> ...


Lol I'm over 100w/sqft if I crank em up. But I do run more than needed. But they do dense up the bottom nugs even with some canopy in the way. I usually try to stay at around 85w/sqft. I needed it for the LVTK. I pulled it out. Had a really good look at it. It is super lanky og structure. I may put her back in flower.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol I'm over 100w/sqft if I crank em up. But I do run more than needed. But they do dense up the bottom nugs even with some canopy in the way. I usually try to stay at around 85w/sqft. I needed it for the LVTK. I pulled it out. Had a really good look at it. It is super lanky og structure. I may put her back in flower.


I have a keeper LVTK. Frostiest bud so far.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a keeper LVTK. Frostiest bud so far.


There are some amazing phenos in that line I have seen. Some people are getting duds though every now again with not much vigor and buds are bit stringy. Not a big deal imo at all but it does seem to be popping up.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There are some amazing phenos in that line I have seen. Some people are getting duds though every now again with not much vigor and buds are bit stringy. Not a big deal imo at all but it does seem to be popping up.


That's why I pulled her. Bc the bud sites are very stringy.not even sure they would make gold ball size. I cant remember what day it's on. But they should be slot bigger by now. They are about the size of your ring finger fingernail.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

Something none of you'll ever seen,a 1000w DE cmh in a raptor.these things are good for a 4x5 footprint.just finished putting this together.


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 17, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got one for you...I had some plants going late last year, outdoors. I was working on moving them from Solo cups to 2 gallon nursery pots. As I'd translant, I'd set the 2 gallon pot on the ground. I'd just set my third or fourth plant down, and no sooner had I turned my back than a chicken came up and started stripping leaves off, starting with the top, of course. Chickens love marijuana plants.


I have stoner bushy tailed wood rats, once many moons ago when I did large gorilla grows I hiked in to find over twenty plants totally gone at first all kinds of thoughts went thru my mind but looking close seen the plant stumps looked like a beaver had chewed them, looking around it had stored them under a fallen tree all neat like, then in my yard couple days ago it happened again only more devistating two of my four girls fallen like cord wood... SOBs


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Something none of you'll ever seen,a 1000w DE cmh in a raptor.these things are good for a 4x5 footprint.just finished putting this together.
> View attachment 4182694
> 
> View attachment 4182695
> ...


Nice looking light!!!! Very intrigued...Running a couple 351Watt CMH this cycle along with LEDs QBs liking what I see so far, room is much easier to keep cool..


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 17, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I have stoner bushy tailed wood rats, once many moons ago when I did large gorilla grows I hiked in to find over twenty plants totally gone at first all kinds of thoughts went thru my mind but looking close seen the plant stumps looked like a beaver had chewed them, looking around it had stored them under a fallen tree all neat like, then in my yard couple days ago it happened again only more devistating two of my four girls fallen like cord wood... SOBs


That would be F'ING WAR!!!!!


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Skypilot starting to get my attention
> View attachment 4182367


I'm right there with you on skypilot.Popped 2 beans over a year ago,one boy and a girl,3rd run with this pheno.Super caked with frost,sooo sticky and tastes like eucalyptus or menthol.At 28 days,no till organic


----------



## tatonka (Aug 17, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I'm right there with you on skypilot.Popped 2 beans over a year ago,one boy and a girl,3rd run with this pheno.Super caked with frost,sooo sticky and tastes like eucalyptus or menthol.At 28 days,no till organicView attachment 4182736


That eucalyptus/menthol terp profile has shown up a couple times for me lately.
One Pig Whistle plant (keeper)
One Tomahawk plant ( keeper)
Pretty soon this is what I will be hunting for in the GPS packs I pop in the future


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

Comin from the stardawg side chem 4'ish. Hate the smell but some people really like it. You guys would probably like Moonshineman's/Raredankness http://raredanknessgenetics.com/Seeds/KUSH/CommerceCityKush.htm I think it was. His chem 4 cross to rare dankness male. Lots of that and nail polish remover and metallic smells. Some phenos smell like strong licorice. Yield is huge like you would expect with chem 4 cross. Frost is on another level. This is not my shit at all but bag appeal is crazy good and so is yield.

If these were smells I loved I would cross a male of this to Paradise Seeds Sensi Star (metal and lemon).

Edit: had wrong strain name originally. It is commerce city kush not cornbread.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 17, 2018)

Next run all greenpoint,pebble pusher and sundae stallion.
Nodes are all staggered so should be a good run


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

How many phenos you running? I was very curious of these got 4 packs of each because chem tends to blend amazing with forest fruit smells. Would be great if Gu would get ahold of dj's indica cut that bodhi uses and cross it to his stardawg. Blueberry and chem are phenomenal and the yield is fantastic to boot.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How many phenos you running? I was very curious of these got 4 packs of each because chem tends to blend amazing with forest fruit smells. Would be great if Gu would get ahold of dj's indica cut that bodhi uses and cross it to his stardawg. Blueberry and chem are phenomenal and the yield is fantastic to boot.


7 total females from 2 packs.i like taking cuts cause it gives the plant time to mature a little,plus I have 12 bucket systems so I can double up on a couple to fill it all in.
Just soaked 2 packs of snake oil 2 days ago and only 13 out of 22 popped so far.gu is slipping.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Something none of you'll ever seen,a 1000w DE cmh in a raptor.these things are good for a 4x5 footprint.just finished putting this together.
> View attachment 4182694
> 
> View attachment 4182695
> ...


I got two Raptors. You can convert them to DE?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I got two Raptors. You can convert them to DE?


Yeah if you know how to wire.i used the nanolux de fixture and screwed it into the raptor and re wired the cord into it.hung the ballast remotely.
1000 w cmh is no joke.shit is a beast


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 7 total females from 2 packs.i like taking cuts cause it gives the plant time to mature a little,plus I have 12 bucket systems so I can double up on a couple to fill it all in.
> Just soaked 2 packs of snake oil 2 days ago and only 13 out of 22 popped so far.gu is slipping.


Pretty low germ for sure. I bet he would help you out replacing them though and that is the good thing with him. My only qualm with him so far his method of sieving seeds. Why on earth you would ditch small seeds is beyond me. *Corporate/government level thinking there and a travesty to the gene pool. *Heart sunk a little when he stated that publicly. Can't tell you how many amazing strains and phenos came from tiny seeds (from bluberry lines to train wreck to I could bore you with a list)...has nothing to do with vigor, quality, or anything really. Genetic correlations do exist within lines, but for all he knows he is throwing out the best of the crop. Diversity is the spice of life and throwing away that which you don't know when it comes to germplasm's is horrible ;\ Same goes for those culling shit plants in initial stages of breeding. For all they know they are throwing the plants that give their line vigor, pest resistance, mold mildew/resistance, and you name. Don't guess in the initial stages save being picky and following intuition for later when you can go back and make changes if needed.

Look forward to reports on these man and thanks for posting your reviews.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

You can see I used the frame and screwed it into the raptor.wired it up


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Pretty low germ for sure. I bet he would help you out replacing them though and that is the good thing with him. My only qualm with him so far his method of sieving seeds. Why on earth you would ditch small seeds is beyond me. *Corporate/government level thinking there and a travesty to the gene pool. *Heart sunk a little when he stated that publicly. Can't tell you how many amazing strains and phenos came from tiny seeds (from bluberry lines to train wreck to I could bore you with a list)...has nothing to do with vigor, quality, or anything really.
> 
> Look forward to reports on these man and thanks for posting your reviews.


I got some small seeds in the snake oil for sure.yeah 10 are just still sittin in water nothing happening


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 18, 2018)

But on the whole is this something you notice time and again or just with this lot? Seriously it has nothing to do with viability. It can within a certain gene pool, anything is possible, but it is far from a constant or even related.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But on the whole is this something you notice time and again or just with this lot? Seriously it has nothing to do viability.


First time ever had issues germinating


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> 7 total females from 2 packs.i like taking cuts cause it gives the plant time to mature a little,plus I have 12 bucket systems so I can double up on a couple to fill it all in.
> Just soaked 2 packs of snake oil 2 days ago and only 13 out of 22 popped so far.gu is slipping.


sounds bout right. I been getting beautiful looking plants up, even get good germ rates, and every pack has at most 3 females seems like. This is why fems and autos are popular, no wasted space or time. Thinkin of startin to try to fem one female out of every pack and see what happens, just as a small project. People mentioning the bean size, etc. I took the three smallest and palest Copper Chems and got two up lookin good and one CV LA Pure Affie and it was a small, pale bean and it come up and is startin to look good. I did it just because I was leaving the better looking beans till later. We'll see if they are something special.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> sounds bout right. I been getting beautiful looking plants up, even get good germ rates, and every pack has at most 3 females seems like. This is why fems and autos are popular, no wasted space or time. Thinkin of startin to try to fem one female out of every pack and see what happens, just as a small project. People mentioning the bean size, etc. I took the three smallest and palest Copper Chems and got two up lookin good and one CV LA Pure Affie and it was a small, pale bean and it come up and is startin to look good. I did it just because I was leaving the better looking beans till later. We'll see if they are something special.


From Cookies n Chem 1 pack, I got 6 females. From Bodega Bubblegum 1 pack, 7 females. No joke. Every bodega bubblegum smells like bubblegum. The cookies n Chem I have 1 stardawg dom, 1 stardawg mix with ogkb I am guessing smells, the others are starfighter dom with now ogkb sort of mix smells. Smells got more complex the last week


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Next run all greenpoint,pebble pusher and sundae stallion.
> Nodes are all staggered so should be a good run
> 
> View attachment 4182748


pleasantly surprised you use a humidity dome for cuts with your volume, etc with all your lighting, I figured you had a 36 or 48 banger cloner laying around.lol Very nice setup by the way and even though all that lighting talk is Greek to me, you seem to have it goin on.

On another note, the Maverick cured out to be Goji tasting good stone meds. Got one bean off one plant, I think due to a pinhole light leak in tent, fixed. Grew out the seed. Its bout done. I like that cross. Light chem dust on a sweetart goji berry.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> From Cookies n Chem 1 pack, I got 6 females. From Bodega Bubblegum 1 pack, 7 females. No joke. Every bodega bubblegum smells like bubblegum. The cookies n Chem I have 1 stardawg dom, 1 stardawg mix with ogkb I am guessing smells, the others are starfighter dom with now ogkb sort of mix smells. Smells got more complex the last week


sounds bout like my luck considering I don't have the Bubblegum yet and haven't cracked any CnC's yet, lol. No gripes here, Im a Chem lover thru and thru, so all the GP stuff I got or done is fine by me. Close to what I'd make if I was a doin it, more or less.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I got some small seeds in the snake oil for sure.yeah 10 are just still sittin in water nothing happening


I've read about fucky germ rates a few times with GPS gear. He detailed his separation of an A batch and a B batch. If the A grade batch sells out before the new seeds are finished he puts out the B grade batch. 

Hearing about these types of issues gives me slight anxiety as I've got around 30 packs of GPS gear in the fridge. Makes me wonder how many will be popped several years from now with 1 or 2 seeds making it from a pack. By luck of the draw, no decision of my own, I could have 10+ B packs in my possession.

I will note I've had maybe 1 or 2 duds out of 4 packs so maybe the issues are more isolated.

I have smaller seeds but they look mature, all passed the pinch test when I checked em out upon arrival. 

The discontinued strains list growing is disappointing. Lucky 7s never in stock, gets sniped when they put 4 packs up as a restock day of, discontinued. TNT, rarely went on reverse auction, had like 4-6 packs for weeks. Sold out, not listed anymore. The TNT doesn't bother me that much since there's a fake deathstar cut going around CO. If I were willing to stick my neck out there I could get the cut locally, alas I'm not.

No heads up on discontinuation for either of these. Tell people if shits going away with a fresh batch at $45 and I bet it's sold quickly at a higher price than packs usually go for. Who actually pays full price with the auctions? Even at 25% off I'm not buying a full priced pack. If the auctions don't come back and his pricing doesn't come back to earth to reflect the absence of auctions I'll have to abandon my hope on a couple of the strains currently in testing.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pleasantly surprised you use a humidity dome for cuts with your volume, etc with all your lighting, I figured you had a 36 or 48 banger cloner laying around.lol Very nice setup by the way and even though all that lighting talk is Greek to me, you seem to have it goin on.


I get higher rates of vigorous survival (98%+) with rapid rooters, clonex, a dome and a spray bottle of water. Keep humidity In the dome very high, barely cracked vents, a couple 5 minute stints with the dome off and wet the foliage before reapplying the dome for the first few days. Let the rooter/rockwool get a bit dry before rehydration. Gradually open the vents and extend the time the dome is off, avoid directly spraying the clones. Make the leaves suck the moisture out of the air. Super simple.

In the aero I made years and years ago I'd get about 90-95% to root quickly, the rest kind of hung out for a week longer than they should have. Could have been an error in engineering/construction as with anything I diy. I feel like giving my clones a small amount of attention with great success was worth the trade off over a lower maintenance method I'd have to fiddle with to get up to where I wanted it.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 18, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I'm right there with you on skypilot.Popped 2 beans over a year ago,one boy and a girl,3rd run with this pheno.Super caked with frost,sooo sticky and tastes like eucalyptus or menthol.At 28 days,no till organicView attachment 4182736


Thats great, don't see too many about. Decent odds, taken me half a pack to get a female but I seem to have a high m / f ratio nowadays no matter what I pop. She looks and sounds great, got another plant with eucalyptus flavours and its a real winner.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah if you know how to wire.i used the nanolux de fixture and screwed it into the raptor and re wired the cord into it.hung the ballast remotely.
> 1000 w cmh is no joke.shit is a beast


I didn’t know they made a 1kw cmh bulb. Very very cool. I feel I need this in my life.

Why are all the CMH fixtures sold with built on ballasts? Shit is crazy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I didn’t know they made a 1kw cmh bulb. Very very cool. I feel I need this in my life.
> 
> Why are all the CMH fixtures sold with built on ballasts? Shit is crazy.


Not sure.there made for over head lighting on 5 foot spacing.thats why I put it in the raptor cause I'm using 1 over a 4x5.checking the footprint with a cheap meter it is beastly.gonna give the cobs a run for sure.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pleasantly surprised you use a humidity dome for cuts with your volume, etc with all your lighting, I figured you had a 36 or 48 banger cloner laying around.lol Very nice setup by the way and even though all that lighting talk is Greek to me, you seem to have it goin on.
> 
> On another note, the Maverick cured out to be Goji tasting good stone meds. Got one bean off one plant, I think due to a pinhole light leak in tent, fixed. Grew out the seed. Its bout done. I like that cross. Light chem dust on a sweetart goji berry.


I have big aero cloner but it sits in the corner.i get 100 percent with the rapid routers and dome and they root faster.ive used clonex,pool shock,hydroguard but I always go back to the plugs.
I found this gel on Amazon that is the best gel I have ever used.havnt found a cut yet that wouldnt root.wven rooted some old ass woody as fuck mom I had sitting for half a year.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have big aero cloner but it sits in the corner.i get 100 percent with the rapid routers and dome and they root faster.ive used clonex,pool shock,hydroguard but I always go back to the plugs.
> I found this gel on Amazon that is the best gel I have ever used.havnt found a cut yet that wouldnt root.wven rooted some old ass woody as fuck mom I had sitting for half a year.


What brand gel?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

yea, not buying even at 25% off... where are the auctions!!??


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What brand gel?


I'm not affiliated or work for these people.i just saw it had alot of good reviews and high G acid percentage so got it to try.its quarter the price of clonex and blew it out the water.if I get this stuff going up the stem the cut will look like a swamp tree with roots trying to grow out of the stem an inch above the plug.wedding cake was hard.to clone but this shit worked in 6 days flat on all of them.gotten 100 percent on it.
I always put the gel on the stem and put some tweezers in the rapid plug hole to hold it open.i stick the stem in with the gel on it and than pull the tweezers out.keeps all the gel from coming off the stem when you put it in.i get rediculous roots after a week.wont use anything else.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not affiliated or work for these people.i just saw it had alot of good reviews and high G acid percentage so got it to try.its quarter the price of clonex and blew it out the water.if I get this stuff going up the stem the cut will look like a swamp tree with roots trying to grow out of the stem an inch above the plug.wedding cake was hard.to clone but this shit worked in 6 days flat on all of them.gotten 100 percent on it.
> I always put the gel on the stem and put some tweezers in the rapid plug hole to hold it open.i stick the stem in with the gel on it and than pull the tweezers out.keeps all the gel from coming off the stem when you put it in.i get rediculous roots after a week.wont use anything else.
> 
> View attachment 4182870


I appreciate it buddy. Definetly worth a try.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 18, 2018)

Coming up on 4 weeks gonna throw the LED in there and start the flip. Got some taller lanky plants in the mix, sure hope I can get 2 fems each from my reg seeds. 
Golden Nugget, Cheap Thrills, Albert Super Tramp, Full Moon Fever


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not affiliated or work for these people.i just saw it had alot of good reviews and high G acid percentage so got it to try.its quarter the price of clonex and blew it out the water.if I get this stuff going up the stem the cut will look like a swamp tree with roots trying to grow out of the stem an inch above the plug.wedding cake was hard.to clone but this shit worked in 6 days flat on all of them.gotten 100 percent on it.
> I always put the gel on the stem and put some tweezers in the rapid plug hole to hold it open.i stick the stem in with the gel on it and than pull the tweezers out.keeps all the gel from coming off the stem when you put it in.i get rediculous roots after a week.wont use anything else.
> 
> View attachment 4182870


I love your tweezer trick, going to use that in the future!! tnx


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> I love your tweezer trick, going to use that in the future!! tnx


I use a couple of toothpicks to hold the hole open.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Aug 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> 10% is a standard yield, and that's dry. Say 400 grams wet, is 100 dry, is 10 g's bubble. I hit 7ish on 270 wet last go around. Some was smoked before I had a chance to weigh it though. I'm not some authority on making bubble but, willing to share what I know.


Interesting, thanks for the info. Is that on bud or whole plant or trim? Definitely seems like it would be for the head if that is the yield on bud and the you only get 80% of that from the press.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 18, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info. Is that on bud or whole plant or trim? Definitely seems like it would be for the head if that is the yield on bud and the you only get 80% of that from the press.


Fresh frozen will be a little lower yield over dry cured. I've never ran trim in bubble bags so can't say. As far as 80% yield on pressing, Idk. It seems a little low, I would think closer to 90% on fresh frozen. I just don't see there being that much contaminates in the product. Maybe some of the product is lost in the squish bags?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

yea, i give my pucks to a guy for butter, still a bit in em for sure!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use a couple of toothpicks to hold the hole open.


I'll add another method to that as well.

I just take my scissors and slice the plug open. Lay the cutting in place and close it over. It keeps whatever gel I'm using at the time on the cuttings. 
I've found doing it this way makes quick work out of one of those 72 hole trays.


----------



## rollangrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Can anyone recomend a good high yielding strain from the $44.50 area?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Sundae Stallion #1


#2 has short squat structure and #3 is a little mutated. They just went into bloom so not much to see yet

Not the best quality pic
Tomahawk to the left. 2nd run. (some 3 Chems and BG Diesel in the background finishing up)


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sundae Stallion #1
> View attachment 4182944
> 
> #2 has short squat structure and #3 is a little mutated. They just went into bloom so not much to see yet


Beautiful!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you. 
I've been away a lot this summer and everything's suffered some unnecessary stress


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 18, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Fresh frozen will be a little lower yield over dry cured. I've never ran trim in bubble bags so can't say. As far as 80% yield on pressing, Idk. It seems a little low, I would think closer to 90% on fresh frozen. I just don't see there being that much contaminates in the product. Maybe some of the product is lost in the squish bags?


@Blake_n_Concentrates 

I typically get 6% - 9% on sugar trim runs in the boldt bags. 

Full melt though as long as you run smaller batches. Larger batches result in unnecessary plant material getting in the finished product. Just too many fine particles in the trim.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2018)

Skywarden seems to have stopped stretching after 3 weeks of flower, stretched a lot. Seems to be a frosty plant very long and dangly and needs support, tall sized plant so far.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 18, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum pheno #10 stacking.


----------



## mordynyc (Aug 18, 2018)

Can anyone help me sex my Jelly Pie? It's over a month old and I've LST and Topped early on and every branch you see was topped 3 days ago. 
A day before that I noticed roots coming out of the gift bag ive been using as a make shift 3 trade gal smartpot, so I transplanted it by spraying root sim and superthrive on it and just dumping it halfway in a planter. 
It had been growing new leaves like crazy since then. 

Every time I think I see a pre-flower, it turns into leaves!






















I took some pics of tiny growth bewteen the stipule and the new nodes. They look fiberous so either they become new nodes again or pistils hopefully! 

Thanks!

P.S I do like to light up outside my patio at night, I have 12 1 watt incandescent lights i turn on for a light, would this f up light schedule outdoors? Or will the chemical process of losing that hormone as sun and days get shorter?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Can anyone help me sex my Jelly Pie? It's over a month old and I've LST and Topped early on and every branch you see was topped 3 days ago.
> A day before that I noticed roots coming out of the gift bag ive been using as a make shift 3 trade gal smartpot, so I transplanted it by spraying root sim and superthrive on it and just dumping it halfway in a planter.
> It had been growing new leaves like crazy since then.
> 
> ...


Last pic looks like a ball, could be male


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 18, 2018)

You have a boy there ^^^


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Can anyone help me sex my Jelly Pie?


Wasn't there a movie about that...?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 18, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Can anyone help me sex my Jelly Pie? It's over a month old and I've LST and Topped early on and every branch you see was topped 3 days ago.
> A day before that I noticed roots coming out of the gift bag ive been using as a make shift 3 trade gal smartpot, so I transplanted it by spraying root sim and superthrive on it and just dumping it halfway in a planter.
> It had been growing new leaves like crazy since then.
> 
> ...


Could be male, kind of early to tell for sure. If you start to see multiple balls at the internode it is male. Keep a close eye on the pre-flowers, if you see two white hairs pop out it’s female.


----------



## mordynyc (Aug 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Could be male, kind of early to tell for sure. If you start to see multiple balls at the internode it is male. Keep a close eye on the pre-flowers, if you see two white hairs pop out it’s female.


Thanks everyone! 
I was hoping reading somewhere that if it branches out it's usually a female but I guess that's not accurate. 

It looks sativa leaning and has a great spicy sweet stem rub smell so even if it's male i guess i can collect and freeze the pollen for next year.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not affiliated or work for these people.i just saw it had alot of good reviews and high G acid percentage so got it to try.*its quarter the price of clonex* and blew it out the water.
> 
> View attachment 4182870


It's no where near 1/4 the price of Clonex. As a matter of fact it's more expensive. $15 for 75 ml for the Quick Clone and $15.50 for 100 ml of the Clonex. I still may try it but it's actually MORE expensive.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> I love your tweezer trick, going to use that in the future!! tnx


Just split the rooters open and lay the stem in. No tweezers needed.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 18, 2018)

I may get made fun of but, here it goes:. Increase your germination temperature to 78 degrees. Made a world of difference for me!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Just split the rooters open and lay the stem in. No tweezers needed.


So youll have to dig them out with something when you need to lift them up and hold them together with your fingers,Thats alot of work,Dont even make any sense.\No offense but that sounds counter productive as shit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> It's no where near 1/4 the price of Clonex. As a matter of fact it's more expensive. $15 for 75 ml for the Quick Clone and $15.50 for 100 ml of the Clonex. I still may try it but it's actually MORE expensive.


yeah 100ML of inert material,clonex only 0.1 percent acid and the other solution is 0.6,the actual ingredient that hormones rooting.That was my point.Ive used clonex and it sucks compared to this stuff.Clonex is more runnier also.This stuff is thicker gel and its clear.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So youll have to dig them out with something when you need to lift them up and hold them together with your fingers,Thats alot of work,Dont even make any sense.\No offense but that sounds counter productive as shit.


You don't cut it all the way in half. Just make slit wide enough to easily open up the plug. The roots will grow and anchor into the plug. 

Its a hellava lot easier than doing peat plug pap smears with a set of tweezers.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I may get made fun of but, here it goes:. Increase your germination temperature to 78 degrees. Made a world of difference for me!


i like 75 to 78


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You don't cut it all the way in half. Just make slit wide enough to easily open up the plug. The roots will grow and anchor into the plug.
> 
> Its a hellava lot easier than doing peat plug pap smears with a set of tweezers.


Takes a half a second to put them in a hole,the tweezers hold it open,insert the cut and move to the next one,Last thing i want is split open rapid rooters with plants flopping over in the net pots cause the plugs are split,I also like to pullthe cuts up from the inserts by the stem,Last thing i want is a sloppy ass slit in my plug that looks like a warn out vagina,You can break yours open or do them any way you want,I like my holes nice and tight especially when i back fill around the plug with pebbles or have to lift the cuts by the stem so im not digging around in the insert fishing out a broken plug lol.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 18, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I may get made fun of but, here it goes:. Increase your germination temperature to 78 degrees. Made a world of difference for me!


Heating mats are awesome for sure. Don't always need em but when you do, great to have. I have one that heats two nursery trays, think it was like $20.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Takes a half a second to put them in a hole,the tweezers hold it open,insert the cut and move to the next one,Last thing i want is split open rapid rooters with plants flopping over in the net pots cause the plugs are split,I also like to pullthe cuts up from the inserts by the stem,Last thing i want is a sloppy ass slit in my plug that looks like a warn out vagina,You can break yours open or do them any way you want,I like my holes nice and tight especially when i back fill around the plug with pebbles or have to lift the cuts by the stem so im not digging around in the insert fishing out a broken plug lol.


lol i like mine tight too!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm not affiliated or work for these people.i just saw it had alot of good reviews and high G acid percentage so got it to try.its quarter the price of clonex and blew it out the water.if I get this stuff going up the stem the cut will look like a swamp tree with roots trying to grow out of the stem an inch above the plug.wedding cake was hard.to clone but this shit worked in 6 days flat on all of them.gotten 100 percent on it.
> I always put the gel on the stem and put some tweezers in the rapid plug hole to hold it open.i stick the stem in with the gel on it and than pull the tweezers out.keeps all the gel from coming off the stem when you put it in.i get rediculous roots after a week.wont use anything else.
> 
> View attachment 4182870


I have that. I use it and the cheap white powder from wall world. Both work great. Btw the CnC clones taken from like day 6 or 7ishm rooted in 8 days.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have that. I use it and the cheap white powder from wall world. Both work great. Btw the CnC clones taken from like day 6 or 7ishm rooted in 8 days.


I used the powder also and would get more stem mush from it.seems like the powder would get funky and turn the stems to mush on 1 out of 5 cuts.clonex worked just took longer than the easy clone


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

Cookies n Chem not sure of the day. 18 or 19 something like that. Maybe 20.
Back left corner.
  

@thenotsoesoteric Tang Pow x Goji Og
Day 2 of flower. She has a very strong citrus smell to her. Lookn forward to her flowering out. I'd love some orange flavor Goji.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I used the powder also and would get more stem mush from it.seems like the powder would get funky and turn the stems to mush on 1 out of 5 cuts.clonex worked just took longer than the easy clone


Yeah it will. I've found out if jus barely dust it. Then tap it off, it doesn't do that. But if you dip and then put it straight in your media it will get mushy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Takes a half a second to put them in a hole,the tweezers hold it open,insert the cut and move to the next one,


Half a second huh? LOL


Heisengrow said:


> I also like to pullthe cuts up from the inserts by the stem


Once rooted you can pull the whole thing out in tact. 


Heisengrow said:


> ,Last thing i want is a sloppy ass slit in my plug that looks like a warn out vagina


Da fug? You _do_ know what a vagina looks like...don't you?

The rest of that make no sense so I wont bother trying to decipher. Just tryin to help ya save a little time.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 18, 2018)

Clone Wars


Taste great. Less filling.

TASTE GREAT!!! LESS FILLING!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 18, 2018)

Elite 91 clones is the best
 
Y'all be going back'N back over some crazy stuff... 
And it's cheap.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

LOLLLL


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Half a second huh? LOL
> 
> Once rooted you can pull the whole thing out in tact.
> 
> ...


Ive seen your grows,you aint helping me do shit,You keep doing what your doing man.I think its funny you say once its rooted but in order to know if its rooted you have to pull the plug from the insert.Why put a dumb ass slit in the plug and take a chance on pulling the stem from the plug.So you just hold open the the slit and use a turkey baster to put the gel in there lol.This is funny.It literally takes a half a second to stick the tweezers in the hole and they hold it open.I like to control the amount of gel i put on the stem.Ill make a video for you so you can grasp the concept without mangling and doing a half ass labotomy on a rapid rooter.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive seen your grows,you aint helping me do shit,You keep doing what your doing man.I think its funny you say once its rooted but in order to know if its rooted you have to pull the plug from the insert.Why put a dumb ass slit in the plug and take a chance on pulling the stem from the plug.So you just hold open the the slit and use a turkey baster to put the gel in there lol.This is funny.It literally takes a half a second to stick the tweezers in the hole and they hold it open.I like to control the amount of gel i put on the stem.Ill make a video for you so you can grasp the concept without mangling and doing a half ass labotomy on a rapid rooter.


Really Heisen? 
Yanno, you don't need to be so defensive. No one's attacking you, your grow or your method so whats with all the personal insults? (don't bother answering...completely rhetorical)

Its just a simple suggestion that you've once again taken right to heart. 

Sorry to get ya all up in your feelz.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Half a second huh? LOL
> 
> Once rooted you can pull the whole thing out in tact.
> 
> ...


You all been married long? lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You all been married long? lol


LOL
yeah...I think I'll leave this one alone.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really Heisen?
> Yanno, you don't need to be so defensive. No one's attacking you, your grow or your method so whats with all the personal insults? (don't bother answering...completely rhetorical)
> 
> Its just a simple suggestion that you've once again taken right to heart.
> ...


No biggie man,I just dont like my holes opened up.it makes week old plants a pain in the ass to stand up right until the roots get a hold of the nets.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 18, 2018)

my wife keeps asking me why im laughing lol, not explaining this lol!!!

yall r funny today!


----------



## mordynyc (Aug 18, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> my wife keeps asking me why im laughing lol, not explaining this lol!!!
> 
> yall r funny today!


Next time share some weed with her too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Next time share some weed with her too.


Sharing is caring


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sharing is caring
> View attachment 4183133


Sweet dab art bro check out my dab art


I got a kit to make dab art from moose labs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks but I didn't create it.
Just something I thought was cute and creative especially that little calyx bouquet.


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 18, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> That would be F'ING WAR!!!!!


Indeed! It's on alright, they are cyclic around here their numbers are way up currently but they are very easy to trap, number 4 fell victim last night...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem not sure of the day. 18 or 19 something like that. Maybe 20.
> Back left corner.
> View attachment 4183086 View attachment 4183087
> 
> ...


Looking good. She is looking nice and lush, glad to hear it has a citrus smell going. My goji x tp is straight og stank on stem rub. It should be a nice frosty girl you got there, I pray she stays ball free for you. Cheers man.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So youll have to dig them out with something when you need to lift them up and hold them together with your fingers,Thats alot of work,Dont even make any sense.\No offense but that sounds counter productive as shit.


You have no brain at all sometimes. Seriously. Use your brain just a lil bit and maybe, just maybe, you will figure it out.

HINT: Use what you said you use to keep the hole open on the rooter. Dumb ass shit. You been following me around lately with snide ass remarks. Time for me to smack you around a bit. Getting a lil sick of you lately.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah 100ML of inert material,clonex only 0.1 percent acid and the other solution is 0.6,the actual ingredient that hormones rooting.That was my point.Ive used clonex and it sucks compared to this stuff.Clonex is more runnier also.This stuff is thicker gel and its clear.


That wasn't your fucking point dumb ass shit. You said it was a QUARTER of the price. No brain motherfucker can't even do math. Then you come up with a total lame ass dumb shit for brain excuse. Stop quoting my posts because you are making yourself look like more of a dumb ass each time.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Half a second huh? LOL
> 
> Once rooted you can pull the whole thing out in tact.
> 
> ...


I rest my case against this guy. Rooter slits look like vaginas? This guy lives in his own world...............by himself. But I want to smack the shit out of him anyway. With words.....and math. Seems to rattle him easily


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 18, 2018)

I just use hormex 8.. .8% iba.. a lb lasts a long ass time and u can get it for <$70 shipped


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really Heisen?
> Yanno, you don't need to be so defensive. No one's attacking you, your grow or your method so whats with all the personal insults? (don't bother answering...completely rhetorical)
> 
> Its just a simple suggestion that you've once again taken right to heart.
> ...


It's me dude. The guy has a stick up his ass about me for some reason. You "kind of" stuck up for me so he's getting smart with you too. I'll smack this guy back to his other forum. Watch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2018)

Are people arguing over rooting gels? Lol


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people arguing over rooting gels? Lol


And it all started because someone complimented something Heisen was doing, lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people arguing over rooting gels? Lol


Gels, methods, AND vaginas 

Its a party


----------



## macsnax (Aug 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people arguing over rooting gels? Lol


This is what happens when nothing is happening at gp. No auctions = idle hands lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gels, methods, AND vaginas
> 
> Its a party
> View attachment 4183173


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> It's me dude. The guy has a stick up his ass about me for some reason. You "kind of" stuck up for me so he's getting smart with you too. I'll smack this guy back to his other forum. Watch


you ain't talking about nothing clown.smack me where?haha.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> That wasn't your fucking point dumb ass shit. You said it was a QUARTER of the price. No brain motherfucker can't even do math. Then you come up with a total lame ass dumb shit for brain excuse. Stop quoting my posts because you are making yourself look like more of a dumb ass each time.


The guy who was begging for people to give you a board setup to do a sxs haha.wanted to throw some fox farm in a couple tents and have someone toss you a free light setup.lmao.with some garbage ass cuts to boot.take that shit back to grass city


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I just use hormex 8.. .8% iba.. a lb lasts a long ass time and u can get it for <$70 shipped


I've got the hormex 3-pack. 
Works great!

https://hormex.com/products/home-garden-pack-1-3-8


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got the hormex 3-pack.
> Works great!
> 
> https://hormex.com/products/home-garden-pack-1-3-8


I looked at those before I got the other.was gonna try them.the quick clone gives me the fastest roots yet and I've tried alot of shit.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 18, 2018)

A couple plants came out of the tent tonight and it was a floppy nightmare. These girls need support. 
Pebble Pusher #1Pebble Pusher #2
 
Tent
 
There was no way I was going to attempt to get three and four out of the back, it would have ended badly.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple plants came out of the tent tonight and it was a floppy nightmare. These girls need support.
> Pebble Pusher #1View attachment 4183207Pebble Pusher #2
> View attachment 4183208
> Tent
> ...


Did you notice the pebble pusher with a strong smell in veg?I have one that is super stong.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Did you notice the pebble pusher with a strong smell in veg?I have one that is super stong.


Not really, typical skunky funk. They began to reek about 2nd week of flowering.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people arguing over rooting gels? Lol


It was staking a plant before this. LOL. Thread could have its own reality show.



LubdaNugs said:


> A couple plants came out of the tent tonight and it was a floppy nightmare. These girls need support.
> Pebble Pusher #1View attachment 4183207Pebble Pusher #2
> View attachment 4183208
> Tent
> ...


#2 looks awesome.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gels, methods, AND vaginas
> 
> Its a party
> View attachment 4183173


That sound like fun.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 18, 2018)

It's funny that all I had to do was block a single user and I have no idea what drama y'all are talking about. The ignore feature is awesome.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Did you notice the pebble pusher with a strong smell in veg?I have one that is super stong.


The pheno I have of it had a strong sweet/candy smell. Shes st 61 days today. Shes getting the chop tomorrow. I need the room. I have some magnum opus thats ready flower. And I have a down right fuckn nasty Headband x Ghost Train Haze thats ready to flower. And some triangle kush x headbanger that I'm hunting through 10 beans of. The blizzard bush is the last GPS stuff ima flower for awhile. I may throw another Texas Butter clone in flower at some point. It's out standing smoke. The pheno I caught is very nice. Def a few runs worthy.... but ima start hunting through some csi gear. 91 chem, '79 xmas bud, and both purple urkle bx1 and f2, mendocino purple bx1 and f2.

Headband × Ghost Train Haze


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple plants came out of the tent tonight and it was a floppy nightmare. These girls need support.
> Pebble Pusher #1View attachment 4183207Pebble Pusher #2
> View attachment 4183208
> Tent
> ...


Beautiful run lubs.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The guy who was begging for people to give you a board setup to do a sxs haha.wanted to throw some fox farm in a couple tents and have someone toss you a free light setup.lmao.with some garbage ass cuts to boot.take that shit back to grass city


Was a joke thread you fucking imbecile. It's called sarcasm. But you have 0 brains so you wouldn't get it. Fox Farm? You making shit up now dumb ass? Clueless schmuck.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 18, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Was a joke thread you fucking imbecile. It's called sarcasm. But you have 0 brains so you wouldn't get it. Fox Farm? You making shit up now dumb ass? Clueless schmuck.


Says the guy with 2 seperate threads about cloning problems.up here on a soap box trying to tell someone how to clone.son I got plants in veg that will shit out your biggest flower plants.best to just walk on home man before you get your feelings hurt


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Says the guy with 2 seperate threads about cloning problems.up here on a soap box trying to tell someone how to clone.son I got plants in veg that will shit out your biggest flower plants.best to just walk on home man before you get your feelings hurt


Bravo, bravo for you Heisenschmuck!! Glad you decided to look back on my history. Keep going cause you have 11 years worth of catching up to do 

Fucking tweezers in rooter holes. Schmuck. Fucking 3rd graders do better math than you


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Bravo, bravo for you Heisenschmuck!! Glad you decided to look back on my history. Keep going cause you have 11 years worth of catching up to do
> 
> Fucking tweezers in rooter holes. Schmuck. Fucking 3rd graders do better math than you


some pretty big words there.maybe you can take me under your wing and show me some stuff.You still need ideas on lighting for your 4x4 tent?


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> some pretty big words there.maybe you can take me under your wing and show me some stuff.You still need ideas on lighting for your 4x4 tent?


None at all Heisy. I'm doing fine without your magical gardening tips. Thanks for asking tho


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2018)

I feel bad for people posting their nice grow photos of gps gear. They get lost in the whirlwind of random bashings of random users. But it is cool to see the occasional photos.


----------



## 907guy (Aug 19, 2018)

Texas Butter for your viewing pleasure, hopefully I’ll have some decent Blizzard Bush and Pioneer Kush in a few months to show.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> None at all Heisy. I'm doing fine without your magical gardening tips. Thanks for asking tho


Here you go man,hit me up in PM when you wanna ask for some advice without being ashamed.made this just for you


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)

907guy said:


> Texas Butter for your viewing pleasure, hopefully I’ll have some decent Blizzard Bush and Pioneer Kush in a few months to show.
> 
> View attachment 4183248 View attachment 4183254 View attachment 4183257
> View attachment 4183259


Gorgeous.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here you go man,hit me up in PM when you wanna ask for some advice without being ashamed.made this just for you


Pour the gel INTO the rooter? What a fucking schmuck. Thanks for the video tho it made me LOL!


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> [QUOTE Remembering the Wayback Machine, the '68 to '75. And it seemed there were different tastes around than now.


There were more plant alcohol esters in the weed back then. It has been mostly bred out over the years. It's hard to explain to these young guys just how good it was back then. And there was that stinking ass SKUNK. Smelled like a skunk sprayed on the weed. Made you about 1/2 sick sticking your nose in the bag.[/QUOTE]
No way to hide it . 1g in pocket turned heads


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The pheno I have of it had a strong sweet/candy smell. Shes st 61 days today. Shes getting the chop tomorrow. I need the room. I have some magnum opus thats ready flower. And I have a down right fuckn nasty Headband x Ghost Train Haze thats ready to flower. And some triangle kush x headbanger that I'm hunting through 10 beans of. The blizzard bush is the last GPS stuff ima flower for awhile. I may throw another Texas Butter clone in flower at some point. It's out standing smoke. The pheno I caught is very nice. Def a few runs worthy.... but ima start hunting through some csi gear. 91 chem, '79 xmas bud, and both purple urkle bx1 and f2, mendocino purple bx1 and f2.
> 
> Headband × Ghost Train Haze
> View attachment 4183213


I'll be seeing you in the csi thread. I have some urkle I'm gonna be popping soon as well.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> There were more plant alcohol esters in the weed back then. It has been mostly bred out over the years. It's hard to explain to these young guys just how good it was back then. And there was that stinking ass SKUNK. Smelled like a skunk sprayed on the weed. Made you about 1/2 sick sticking your nose in the bag.


No way to hide it . 1g in pocket turned heads[/QUOTE]
It seems to me that there was some extremely skunky weed about before the advent of Skunk #1.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here you go man,hit me up in PM when you wanna ask for some advice without being ashamed.made this just for you


Heisen's method is better. Not much to discuss here as we all thought.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

907guy said:


> Texas Butter for your viewing pleasure, hopefully I’ll have some decent Blizzard Bush and Pioneer Kush in a few months to show.
> 
> View attachment 4183248 View attachment 4183254 View attachment 4183257
> View attachment 4183259


Incredible!! 
I'm repeatedly impressed by that Texas Butter especially when someone finishes it off so beautifully.
Nicely done.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> None at all Heisy. I'm doing fine without your magical gardening tips. Thanks for asking tho


You talk a big ass game for posting a thread asking for a free HLG lol. Wow man.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

Its really fucked when growers cant even make suggestions without "right fighters" stomping their feet and showing off their bruised ego.

Tips and suggestions are just that. Nothing more.
If Heisens method works well for him, cool. But a video in no way quantifies this as "the best". There are countless cloning methods that all work very well.
Same with growing. Yet the tent growers always get targeted with insults. Which is kinda comical considering the incredible finished bud pics I've seen from those tents.

Some growers like simple
Some like to get very elaborate

I don't see the need for overinflated egos taking over a thread with toxic nonsense.

And I'm in no way "sticking up" for Hotwired.

As far as asking for free shit? Some members entire grow is built from "free" shit.
*SMFH*


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its really fucked when growers cant even make suggestions without "right fighters" stomping their feet and showing off their bruised ego.
> 
> Tips and suggestions are just that. Nothing more.
> If Heisens method works well for him, cool. But a video in no way quantifies this as "the best". There are countless cloning methods that all work very well.
> ...



Scissors will leave a permanent slit there where the plug does not grab the stem of the clone as tightely. Tweezers allow you to squeeze them and then release while inside the plug to create that slit, without cutting. Hence why his is better because it fits more snuggly around the stem of the clone. Then when you go to pluck them upwards and test roots, you aren't putting as much stress on just those newly formed roots to handle the load. I could see someone pulling up to test for roots with those slits, and f up some tiny roots that may be there while doing so. Instead Heisen's puts more of that stress on the stem since it is snuggly holding the plug. This is one of those things that people will debate it because other things work for them. That doesn't make them better methods.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Scissors will leave a permanent slit there where the plug does not grab the stem of the clone as tightely. Tweezers allow you to squeeze them and then release while inside the plug to create that slit, without cutting. Hence why his is better because it fits more snuggly around the stem of the clone. Then when you go to pluck them upwards and test roots, you aren't putting as much stress on just those newly formed roots to handle the load. I could see someone pulling up to test for roots with those slits, and f up some tiny roots that may be there while doing so. Instead Heisen's puts more of that stress on the stem since it is snuggly holding the plug. This is one of those things that people will debate it because other things work for them. That doesn't make them better methods.


Better according to who? 
I'm not about to pull out tweezers and turkey basters just to take some cuttings. And I would never pull my cuttings up by the stem to check for roots. I pull up the entire plug because I don't want rip and destroy any new roots that may have begun. The tiny slit is made for the sole purpose of keeping it secure rather than opening the hole larger. I don't know why anyone who's every worked with peat plugs would think a making a slit would compromise the integrity of the plug, lol.
And I don't have time or desire to make a video to explain.
If you like messing around with clones this way, cool. As long it works well I say, have at it.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

I just put raw clones into *tightly* packed soil, with no rooting hormones, under a dome, and get roots in 5-10 days.
When I used plugs/hormones I could get roots in 3-7 days, but I spend more $ on the process.
I like to give away extra clones, so the less I can spend on the process the better


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Beautiful run lubs.


Thank you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

kindnug said:


> I just put raw clones into *tightly* packed soil, with no rooting hormones, under a dome, and get roots in 5-10 days.
> When I used plugs/hormones I could get roots in 3-7 days, but I spend more $ on the process.
> I like to give away extra clones, so the less I can spend on the process the better


If I had the space I would go back to this method. Just dirt and some aloe. 
Easy peazy


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Better according to who?
> I'm not about to pull out tweezers and turkey basters just to take some cuttings. And I would never pull my cuttings up by the stem to check for roots. I pull up the entire plug because I don't want rip and destroy any new roots that may have begun. The tiny slit is made for the sole purpose of keeping it secure rather than opening the hole larger. I don't why anyone who's every worked with peat plugs would think a making a slit would compromise the integrity of the plug, lol.
> And I don't have time or desire to make a video to explain.
> If you like messing around with clones this way, cool.
> ...


not pull out tweezers, but pull out scissors? Really so hard. This is what i am talking about. That is not better, just different. But anyways, not really much to discuss here so I will not clog up the thread.

Edit: i on the other hand rock an aerocloner so I can put them in there and forget about them for 2-4 weeks if needed.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

907guy said:


> Texas Butter for your viewing pleasure, hopefully I’ll have some decent Blizzard Bush and Pioneer Kush in a few months to show.
> 
> View attachment 4183248 View attachment 4183254 View attachment 4183257
> View attachment 4183259


Well done, absolutely gorgeous. What sort of nose does she have?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its really fucked when growers cant even make suggestions without "right fighters" stomping their feet and showing off their bruised ego.
> 
> Tips and suggestions are just that. Nothing more.
> If Heisens method works well for him, cool. But a video in no way quantifies this as "the best". There are countless cloning methods that all work very well.
> ...


Farmer Market prime time right now and it seems some of the smaller growers provide some of the very best produce and it is the same with our favorite plant. Not everyone here has any desire to grow huge amounts and most may never sell a gram. Personally, it is just about me and mine. Some may grow for just themselves.

I use two tents and they serve me well. When I get plenty ahead I stop germing seeds. If it bothers anyone that I grow in tents it don't bother me. Stuff it, I guess.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

At the END of the day....just flip the damn plug over,No need to lift to see roots..
 
1,000,000 ways to skin a cat,it's still a cat


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Farmer Market prime time right now and it seems some of the smaller growers provide some of the very best produce and it is the same with our favorite plant. Not everyone here has any desire to grow huge amounts and most may never sell a gram. Personally, it is just about me and mine. Some may grow for just themselves.
> 
> I use two tents and they serve me well. When I get plenty ahead I stop germing seeds. If it bothers anyone that I grow in tents it don't bother me. Stuff it, I guess.


The smaller veggie stands around here do very well and they all work on an honor system. Everything I've bought has been delicious...which is good because we didn't plant much at all this yr.
We still have to deal with the blueberry fields and then the cranberry bogs but after all these yrs its become redundant and not really something I consider "gardening". Mr Tang would argue different though .

Tents are awesome, convenient and extremely easy to maintain. I have a couple and love em.
Rock on


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Morning everyone. I thing I would share a cnc male that I plan on using for my first chuck. It's starting to show some double serrated leaves.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Heating mats are awesome for sure. Don't always need em but when you do, great to have. I have one that heats two nursery trays, think it was like $20.


I actually float a sealed container (seeds) in another container full of water. The water is kept at 78 degrees with an aquarium heater. This keeps the seeds at a constant temperature and I use distilled water. Sounds odd, works well, especially for tough or old seeds.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> At the END of the day....just flip the damn plug over,No need to lift to see roots..
> View attachment 4183330
> 1,000,000 ways to skin a cat,it's still a cat


Your stem is in the plug at a 94.237 degree angle. This will not work. It is always best to have it at a 160-280 degree angle as the light rays from the light bounce at different intervals which allows all the plants stonalatarsis to divestify at a better monochronosis rate. This results in better roots.


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 19, 2018)

Speaking of small grows, I recently acquired a homemade undercurrent hydro setup, pump, air pumps and cooler for cheap, this is my first attempt at hydro always been a organic soil guy, my question is the guy built it with 8 13gal buckets, I am thinking they maybe overkill for my needs?, thinking 5gal should be adequate, I grow trees outside, indoors I need to limit them to 4-5ft if not doing Scrog, you guys that use this kind of setup agree?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> sounds bout right. I been getting beautiful looking plants up, even get good germ rates, and every pack has at most 3 females seems like. This is why fems and autos are popular, no wasted space or time. Thinkin of startin to try to fem one female out of every pack and see what happens, just as a small project. People mentioning the bean size, etc. I took the three smallest and palest Copper Chems and got two up lookin good and one CV LA Pure Affie and it was a small, pale bean and it come up and is startin to look good. I did it just because I was leaving the better looking beans till later. We'll see if they are something special.


This is what I do to every pack I open when I don't use all of them.


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 19, 2018)

Im aware that the majority of gps strains stretch. But had anyone experienced a somewhat similar profile of a short or shorter size growth pattern in any certain variety?? I think @hillbill has said butch Cassidy?
Really intrigued thinking about this iron horse, kosher and the NO review.
Also the coal creek kush cross.... I cannot find legit information on the coal creek not cold creek. Anything that anyone knows would severely be appreciated.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Speaking of small grows, I recently acquired a homemade undercurrent hydro setup, pump, air pumps and cooler for cheap, this is my first attempt at hydro always been a organic soil guy, my question is the guy built it with 8 13gal buckets, I am thinking they maybe overkill for my needs?, thinking 5gal should be adequate, I grow trees outside, indoors I need to limit them to 4-5ft if not doing Scrog, you guys that use this kind of setup agree?


If you can fit them all in your space, have enough lights and enough space to walk around the edge I'd keep it the way it is. Construct individual scrogs for each plant to make the system easier to maintain. 

Use the fact it's hydro to your advantage, veg for a shorter time period and just fill up a screen with a couple weeks of the stretch. Genetics are gonna play a huge role in that system working efficiently. You're looking for some stretchy plants with a more open node structure. You're in luck, most gps gear is what you're after. Avoid plants like obs, hibernate or purple badlands; think more og, diesel, cookies, haze crosses, etc.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Good lord. All that over some cloning techniques...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im aware that the majority of gps strains stretch. But had anyone experienced a somewhat similar profile of a short or shorter size growth pattern in any certain variety?? I think @hillbill has said butch Cassidy?
> Really intrigued thinking about this iron horse, kosher and the NO review.
> Also the coal creek kush cross.... I cannot find legit information on the coal creek not cold creek. Anything that anyone knows would severely be appreciated.


My jelly pie pheno didnt hardly stretch at all. I put her in flower at 25" tall in a 2gal ig I remember correctly. And she was under 31" at finish. But her side branching stretched. Almost clear to the top of the main. Kindve like a mainline plant. It was actually kinda nice. I didnt have to pull stuff down and tie it, or bend anything over.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im aware that the majority of gps strains stretch. But had anyone experienced a somewhat similar profile of a short or shorter size growth pattern in any certain variety?? I think @hillbill has said butch Cassidy?
> Really intrigued thinking about this iron horse, kosher and the NO review.
> Also the coal creek kush cross.... I cannot find legit information on the coal creek not cold creek. Anything that anyone knows would severely be appreciated.


Doc Holiday, Sundance kid, hibernate, orange blossom special are about as low stretch as I've seen from gps. Obs stretched a fair amount but it's pretty reasonable.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Good lord. All that over some cloning techniques...


You don't even stake your clones stfu.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I feel bad for people posting their nice grow photos of gps gear. They get lost in the whirlwind of random bashings of random users. But it is cool to see the occasional photos.


I concur to the fullest.

There is so much wasted text here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Doc Holiday, Sundance kid, hibernate, orange blossom special are about as low stretch as I've seen from gps. Obs stretched a fair amount but it's pretty reasonable.


Good to know! 
I may run another indoor crop this fall and prefer less stretch. 
Have you ran any cult classics gear? 
I'm thinking about growing 'Gleemonex' this fall (CBD) and would rather not do a scrog...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You don't even stake your clones stfu.


I dont stake my clones. Hell I dont even plant my clones most of the time lol. I throw em jn a solo.of water and they usually get forgotten and they root. I end up having to cut a bunch of roots off to get the clones apart. Like right now in my veg tent I have a solo with about 8 clones in it. 4 of them are rooted. Jus waiting till I get that boost of energy to plant them. Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its really fucked when growers cant even make suggestions without "right fighters" stomping their feet and showing off their bruised ego.
> 
> Tips and suggestions are just that. Nothing more.
> If Heisens method works well for him, cool. But a video in no way quantifies this as "the best". There are countless cloning methods that all work very well.
> ...


No offense man but you started with the pap smears comments.i was just simply saying it's easy and takes a half a second to put the tweezers in.
I noticed the tighter the plug is around the stem the faster I get roots.i also find it easier to lift the cut by the stem to check for moisture.
Moisture levels in the root riots can have a big impact on clones rooting.if it's to wet and roots begin to form the clone will look like shit cause theres not enough air to the new roots.
To dry and they stop roooting.
I dont have nothing against tent growers or people who do it different.this is just the way I do it and I was just explaining it before you and the noob hotwire made your comments.
The video was just for fun.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I dont stake my clones. Hell I dont even plant my clones most of the time lol. I throw em jn a solo.of water and they usually get forgotten and they root. I end up having to cut a bunch of roots off to get the clones apart. Like right now in my veg tent I have a solo with about 8 clones in it. 4 of them are rooted. Jus waiting till I get that boost of energy to plant them. Lol


I swear some of you are hopeless. Like how fucking hard is it to order these. I use heavy duty needle nose pliers to insert them into my rapid rooters.



*Deerbusters DE2881 12" Rebar Stakes*
https://www.amazon.com/Deerbusters-DE2881-12-Rebar-Stakes/dp/B076HTM3LV/ref=asc_df_B076HTM3LV/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=241927836636&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13832442184487725461&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9009934&hvtargid=pla-446838665751&psc=1


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I swear some of you are hopeless. Like how fucking hard is it to order these. I use heavy duty needle nose pliers to insert them into my rapid rooters.
> 
> View attachment 4183443
> 
> ...


I maybe hopeless but atleast my cuts root. For about 0.12 cents. Per clone. I doubt anyone here can do it that cheap.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

I have 12 magnum opus fem clones and 8 magnum opus male clones. Cost me $2.40 to root them all.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I swear some of you are hopeless. Like how fucking hard is it to order these. I use heavy duty needle nose pliers to insert them into my rapid rooters.
> 
> View attachment 4183443
> 
> ...


Lol why not just use a scrog to hold up the clones till they root.think you can send me a new light so I can test out those rebar stakes?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol why not just use a scrog to hold up the clones till they root.think you can send me a new light so I can test out those rebar stakes?


I have one under my bed you can use. I seen you fukd up really bad building your light. So I'll give you mine so you can grow with a real light. Not that junk cob and rapidled shit lmfao


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good to know!
> I may run another indoor crop this fall and prefer less stretch.
> Have you ran any cult classics gear?
> I'm thinking about growing 'Gleemonex' this fall (CBD) and would rather not do a scrog...


I haven't although I have been eyeing some at solseeds. Looks like interesting stuff, kinda pricey even with a nice discount but I've been impressed by some of the plants people have found.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have one under my bed you can use. I seen you fukd up really bad building your light. So I'll give you mine so you can grow with a real light. Not that junk cob and rapidled shit lmfao


I'll trade you this if you can can send me a custom HLG setup I wanna do a side by side of water cups vs root riots vs slits.this light sucks and dont really need it no more.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm surprised with all the cmh users here no one has asked me about my thoughts on the new 1000 CMH setup.one thing I noticed about it is the bulb makes a high khz pitch sound.kinda like a dog whistle effect.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'll trade you this if you can can send me a custom HLG setup I wanna do a side by side of water cups vs root riots vs slits.this light sucks and dont really need it no more.
> 
> View attachment 4183449


You throw in 700 bucks and good used goat and you gotta deal


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

The awesome thing about using .5 inch rebar to stake your clones is that over time the steel rusts and turns into iron oxide. Boom natural iron supplement. If your clones are drooping too much just use hurricane clips and steel wire to tie them up straight until they root properly. You can get all this stuff at lows and it lasts a lifetime.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm surprised with all the cmh users here no one has asked me about my thoughts on the new 1000 CMH setup.one thing I noticed about it is the bulb makes a high khz pitch sound.kinda like a dog whistle effect.


That would make me a bit psychotic!


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The awesome thing about using .5 inch rebar to stake your clones is that over time the steel rusts and turns into iron oxide. Boom natural iron supplement. If your clones are drooping too much just use hurricane clips and steel wire to tie them up straight until they root properly.


I just laughed out loud


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm surprised with all the cmh users here no one has asked me about my thoughts on the new 1000 CMH setup.one thing I noticed about it is the bulb makes a high khz pitch sound.kinda like a dog whistle effect.


I cant stand that sound. I have an old external MH 1000w ballast that does that. It kills my ears. I have bad ears from multiple tube surgeries when I was little. So I can hear some pitches other people cant hear. And I cant hear certain pitches that other people can hear. I've nvr passed a hearing test.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> That would make me a bit psychotic!


Yeah man it's kind of anoying.im gonna call nanolux tomorrow and ask them if this is normal.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Hmm that is an odd thing to have, high pitched noises coming from bulbs, I would be paranoid for sure. I never had sounds coming from any of my MH. Haven't messed wth CMH much at all, but doubt it is normal or a good thing. One thing I really like with LED's is no paranoia about hoods crashing possibly causing a fire or accidentally getting the bulbs wet and blowing up (something to take into consideration when doing foliars in low height rooms with open hoods).


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm surprised with all the cmh users here no one has asked me about my thoughts on the new 1000 CMH setup.one thing I noticed about it is the bulb makes a high khz pitch sound.kinda like a dog whistle effect.


Cause it sucks...

The 945(with 3 bulbs) sucked

630 is ok

Sun systems 315lec (single bulb) is God's night light... yup I said it.

Oh,what's your thoughts on that 1000 watt cmh?


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm that is an odd thing to have, high pitched noises coming from bulbs, I would be paranoid for sure. I never had sounds coming from any of my MH. Haven't messed wth CMH much at all, but doubt it is normal or a good thing. One thing I really like with LED's is no paranoia about hoods crashing possibly causing a fire or accidentally getting the bulbs wet and blowing up (something to take into consideration when doing foliars in low height rooms with open hoods).


Yeah that's how I know there isn't much on it cause I searched and cant find nothing.replacement bulbs are out of stock everywhere and the 1000w replacement for the cmh are 200 a piece..gonna have to really fall in love with this setup to keep it.i do like cmh though.rhis 1000 is a fawkin beast.puts 30k lux out to 5x5 in that raptor and that's no joke.light doesnt drop off hardly at all.im getting 45k a foot away from the long side of the reflector.the footprint is definitely stronger than my 15 cob 815W setup


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cause it sucks...
> 
> The 945(with 3 bulbs) sucked
> 
> ...


It's not a 3 bulb 945.the 315 is nice but you really need 3 of them to cover a 4x5 cause they really are good for about a 2x2 efectively.i would need 3 of them to cover up a 4x5 that's almost 1000 dollars.i would build a cob setup before that.the purpose of the 1000 is cost effectiveness.its leaps and bounds brighter than 2 double ended 315s i had hands down.


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

My post says they both suck( 1000watt & the 945)

315 in my hands did just fine over a 3x3 canopy,bout a # from that lil light..

That 2x2 talk is bullshit..


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> My post says they both suck( 1000watt & the 945)
> 
> 315 in my hands did just fine over a 3x3 canopy,bout a # from that lil light..
> 
> That 2x2 talk is bullshit..


Have you used the 1000 or is this just second hand information?bullshit?I've used them both and 2 315s sucked balls over a 4x5.sometimes I swear you'll be hating on shit just to be hating without any first hand experience with the shit were talking about


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm surprised with all the cmh users here no one has asked me about my thoughts on the new 1000 CMH setup.one thing I noticed about it is the bulb makes a high khz pitch sound.kinda like a dog whistle effect.


Ya it is super shocking that some people might not give a fuck WTF you have to say about something. You know, with you being such a pro and all. 
PS. Outlaws don't make videos. hahahaha

Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Have you used the 1000 or is this just second hand information?bullshit?I've used them both and 2 315s sucked balls over a 4x5.sometimes I swear you'll be hating on shit just to be hating without any first hand experience with the shit were talking about


I'm still waiting on the goat offer


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Have you used the 1000 or is this just second hand information?bullshit?I've used them both and 2 315s sucked balls over a 4x5.sometimes I swear you'll be hating on shit just to be hating without any first hand experience with the shit were talking about


Yes I have ran it/them... what's that matter.
This is a good thread to peak at...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-21

Maybe you just do not know how to grow with them? Idon't know

Maybe you should have ran them over a 3x6?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some growers like simple
> Some like to get very elaborate


My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.



Heisengrow said:


> Here you go man,hit me up in PM when you wanna ask for some advice without being ashamed.made this just for you


This may be the single best post on RIU I've ever seen. I LOL'd a dozen times. Epic rebuttal. 



macsnax said:


> This is what happens when nothing is happening at gp.


Yeah, but there aren't any places on RIU to read about building lights and pasta sauce, so count your blessings, amigo.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yes I have ran it/them... what's that matter.
> This is a good thread to peak at...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/club-315w-lec.904624/page-21
> ...


Put 2 over 6 plants in rdwc and let me know how they do.i ran them over a 2x4 and they did great.loved them.over a 4x5 not so much.
I could see a few dirt plants you can hand water and kind of let them go along but in a highly tuned recirculating my cobs put them to shame.
I just do not think 2 315s is strong enough for a 4x5.if I did I wouldnt have just bought the nanolux to grow and.compare.
I will take your advice and read that thread cause I know you know your shit and respect your opinion.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thread reminds me of the restaraunt scene in reservoir dogs except were all sitting around talking about growing.
Personally think the reason alot of the greenpoint stuff has dropped off is cause alot of people are dis pleased with greenpoint over the past couple months but not coming out and saying it


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

A light that covers 3x3(x2) will not work over a 4x5.... no shit.

It's not the lights fault,it's the way you built your grow station..

You built your cob light to fit you grow right?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This thread reminds me of the restaraunt scene in reservoir dogs except were all sitting around talking about growing.
> Personally think the reason alot of the greenpoint stuff has dropped off is cause alot of people are dis pleased with greenpoint over the past couple months but not coming out and saying it


I agree 100%


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> A light that covers 3x3(x2) will not work over a 4x5.... no shit.
> 
> It's not the lights fault,it's the way you built your grow station..
> 
> You built your cob light to fit you grow right?


I get your point,315s perfect for 3x3 3x6 etc as I've seen them done this way.not many wanna run 3 x whatever scrogs that's why i said they are great for a few plants in pots you can move around or a 6 x 6 scrog with 4 would be perfect.
They just dont work for me cause it takes to many and at the cost of them.per watt I can do better with cobs or use the 1000 and compare
3x3 footprint is just to awkward


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't laughed so hard in yrs-thanks fellas


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2018)

And don't take my post as shit talking,I really do type the Way talk
I got respect for all you growers.

This is me every time I come to this thread


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Im aware that the majority of gps strains stretch. But had anyone experienced a somewhat similar profile of a short or shorter size growth pattern in any certain variety?? I think @hillbill has said butch Cassidy?
> Really intrigued thinking about this iron horse, kosher and the NO review.
> Also the coal creek kush cross.... I cannot find legit information on the coal creek not cold creek. Anything that anyone knows would severely be appreciated.


I have one SDK that's is tiny. I just posted some pics about three or four pages back.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

I think that its fine. We all have feelings/opinions. As long as the thread goes back on track as it usually does then who cares if we bicker a little. If we all just kissed up then how would we figure out which information is better and so forth. Sometimes arguments are just a part of figuring stuff out. My two cents


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

Haha...I take the dog out for a quick dip in the lake, mix another drink, and come back to my alerts and inbox blown up. 

This thread might be dying but its not due to GPs recent debacle or the lack gear being grown out. (Lord knows most have a shit ton of packs and at least 2-3 strains going atm)
And its not side discussions or friendly Q&As.


Its the juvenile e-thugging. Fact.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take simple all day every day 

Didn't watch the vid.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Good enough" has been my code for years.


Seems we share the same credo 
Im too lazy to care too much haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No offense man but you started with the pap smears comments.i was just simply saying it's easy and takes a half a second to put the tweezers in.
> I noticed the tighter the plug is around the stem the faster I get roots.i also find it easier to lift the cut by the stem to check for moisture.
> Moisture levels in the root riots can have a big impact on clones rooting.if it's to wet and roots begin to form the clone will look like shit cause theres not enough air to the new roots.
> To dry and they stop roooting.
> ...


Look, IDGAF whats going on between you and hotwire.
I made a suggestion and used the word pap smear and you lost your shit.
Let it go dude. They're clones. They root. They grow. I'd rather spend my time doing other shit and whip my cutting up as quick as possible. You do you man....


And FTR, I know full well when I reply to you you're going to attempt some half-assed sexist insult. 
So let me just clue ya in. I grew up with 4 brothers, raised two sons, worked construction before nursing school, and have been an ole lady for 25+yrs. I've heard it all 
What I haven't heard, I've seen in the ER. Its gonna take more than words on a screen to jar me especially after the yr I've had. 
K? Good.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Look, IDGAF whats going on between you and hotwire.
> I made a suggestion and used the word pap smear and you lost your shit.
> Let it go dude. They're clones. They root. They grow. I'd rather spend my time doing other shit and whip my cutting up as quick as possible. You do you man....
> 
> ...


Had no idea you was a woman.guess that makes me a bigger ass for assuming you was a man the past year.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

I had no idea it was a woman either ;\ and I laughed my ass off at the comment. I am definitely guilty of always assuming everyone is a guy on the internet and especially when it comes to this business. It will be really neat when this is more legal and the women join in more on the fun! Would be a fuckin dream to marry a pretty woman that grows. Currently I don't even tell women I have anything to do with fuckin anything. Lucky if I bring weed around them eventually and definitely never let them come to my house or know where I live. Unfortunate but not worth it the way most of them are.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 19, 2018)

At least the GPS thread doesn't have me AS convinced on how fucked up humans are as other threads here.Who needs reality tv when ya got RIU!


Hope every one is havin a nice day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This thread reminds me of the restaraunt scene in reservoir dogs except were all sitting around talking about growing.
> Personally think the reason alot of the greenpoint stuff has dropped off is cause alot of people are dis pleased with greenpoint over the past couple months but not coming out and saying it


And current customers (like me) hoarded beans while the price was right and have enough to last several years.

It's almost like Gu~ knew he might get shut down by the post office, so he moved a lot of product as quickly as possible.

Not that I'm complaining or anything.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> And current customers (like me) hoarded beans while the price was right and have enough to last several years.
> 
> It's almost like Gu~ knew he might get shut down, so he moved a lot of product as quickly as possible.
> 
> Not that I'm complaining or anything.


Haha yeah I have a gallon ziploc bag I can no longer fit anymore packs in in the fridge of his gear. I had a huge collection as it is and they are vac sealed so I won't be getting to the vast majority for a long time. The FPOG and sundae driver crosses will be grown out quick like though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Had no idea you was a woman





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I had no idea it was a woman either


Then I hope you never saw the "Mr Tang" references.  



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Currently I don't even tell women I have anything to do with fuckin anything. Lucky if I bring weed around them eventually and definitely never let them come to my house or know where I live. Unfortunate but not worth it the way most of them are.


I agree, but I wouldn't limit the comment to the one gender.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 19, 2018)

my skywarden plant is a monster, it is wall to wall in my 4x4 tent, thing is gigantic bet it would have been 10 foot tall if i didnt scrog it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I had no idea it was a woman either ;\ and I laughed my ass off at the comment. I am definitely guilty of always assuming everyone is a guy on the internet and especially when it comes to this business. It will be really neat when this is more legal and the women join in more on the fun! Would be a fuckin dream to marry a pretty woman that grows. Currently I don't even tell women I have anything to do with fuckin anything. Lucky if I bring weed around them eventually and definitely never let them come to my house or know where I live. Unfortunate but not worth it the way most of them are.


Its all good. I'm quite used to male dominated settings. 
And I don't share my grow with people either, regardless of whats between their legs. Its not just a trust thing, I have other's peoples interests to keep in mind. 

Keep lookin Amp. There's good woman out there with a green thumb and warm heart for ya. I guarantee it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its all good. I'm quite used to male dominated settings.
> And I don't share my grow with people either, regardless of whats between their legs. Its not just a trust thing, I have other's peoples interests to keep in mind.
> 
> Keep lookin Amp. There's good woman out there with a green thumb and warm heart for ya. I guarantee it.


Yeah, I don't tell anyone that is a given, but many men make exceptions when it comes to relationships, only reason for my wording. Definitely not blockhead enough to base shit on the sex when it comes to this sort of thing. Haven't dated in while, but just moved to a new big city and about to start looking for a water girl again (lol)  Maybe if I luck out and things go legal here she will be able to show me a thing or two growing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I don't tell anyone that is a given, but many men make exceptions when it comes to relationships, only reason for my wording. Definitely not blockhead enough to base shit on the sex when it comes to this sort of thing. Haven't dated in while, but just moved to a new big city and about to start looking for a water girl again (lol)  Maybe if I luck out and things go legal here she will be able to show me a thing or two growing.


I hear ya. Bad breaks up can cause a lot of unnecessary turmoil.

I remember as kids when we figured out my dad grew. We were like  and then we were like  and then 

He kept it well hidden. Not because he didn't trust my mother. It was to protect her and us should anything ever happen.

And you been at this for a minute so the only way you're gonna find a girl to teach you a thing or two (in the garden you pervs) is to find yourself a farmers daughter, 
Might be a little hard in the city but they're out there.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.View attachment 4183555View attachment 4183557View attachment 4183559 View attachment 4183560


what times dinner going to be ready lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> what times dinner going to be ready lol.


~6


----------



## tatonka (Aug 19, 2018)

So much Drama in the LBC...........


----------



## big cfeezzie (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> ~6





LubdaNugs said:


> ~6


ok. It look very good.


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

Is this a pasta thread?


----------



## big cfeezzie (Aug 19, 2018)

tatonka said:


> So much Drama in the LBC...........


yeah i dont like drama. i just sit back and enjoy the show!


----------



## big cfeezzie (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> Is this a pasta thread?


lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

jasperr said:


> Is this a pasta thread?


GPS = Great Pasta Sauce.....right?


----------



## jasperr (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> GPS = Great Pasta Sauce.....right?


You can use cannabis seeds for cooking actually haha, it's not bad 
Just throw a few in that sauce! going to be expensive sauce though


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

I knew she was a woman. She refers to "Mr. Tang" all the time.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I knew she was a woman. She refers to "Mr. Tang" all the time.


All this time, I thought @Tangerine_ was a sentient citrus fruit. Boy do I feel silly.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> GPS = Great Pasta Sauce.....right?


Make sure to add some garlix bread


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 19, 2018)

My wife is my partner in all things especially the garden. Heck if it wasn't for her smoking habit I could probably afford to buy it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hear ya. Bad breaks up can cause a lot of unnecessary turmoil.
> 
> I remember as kids when we figured out my dad grew. We were like  and then we were like  and then
> 
> ...


Well, damn might have to start going back to the 4th of July family reunions in the midwest again and searching around there. Never thought of it that way, lol.



BleedsGreen said:


> My wife is my partner in all things especially the garden. Heck if it wasn't for her smoking habit I could probably afford to buy it


That would be awesome, but I know someone with a murdered father over a tapped phone and and his angry mother who couldn't control what she was saying through her anger and father ended up murdered as a result =X It can go both ways, but best to not ever let them know both for their own protection and yours. Legal states or small time shit though I would be fine with it in certain circumstance. Good if it works for ya though man.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 19, 2018)

Hickok Haze #4 outdoors for the last 2 weeks.  this thing has doubled in size in the last week. This one stretches in flower huge. I am hoping for "bout a pound" lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its all good. I'm quite used to male dominated settings.
> And I don't share my grow with people either, regardless of whats between their legs. Its not just a trust thing, I have other's peoples interests to keep in mind.
> 
> Keep lookin Amp. There's good woman out there with a green thumb and warm heart for ya. I guarantee it.


Am I the only one that knew you were a woman.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.View attachment 4183555View attachment 4183557View attachment 4183559 View attachment 4183560


Come on man. Sauce out of can. That's an insult to us tallys lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> My wife is my partner in all things especially the garden. Heck if it wasn't for her smoking habit I could probably afford to buy it


The same. My ol lady smokes from the time she gets up till she goes to bed. And she took care of my garden and hers the entire time I was down with my back.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Am I the only one that knew you were a woman.


I knew, but thought she was a guy at first.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.View attachment 4183555View attachment 4183557View attachment 4183559 View attachment 4183560


I've seen some amazing food on RIU today. Damn!
That sauce looks good and proper too. Most of these dumbshits in Hicksville Maine have no clue how to cut acidity in a good sauce.
And they definitely don't start it with olive oil, garlic, and onions. 
I swear its Ragu with about a pound of sugar dumped in 

Dinner tonight is simple (lazy) seared salmon. 10 minutes and done! 

But this was over the weekend
 Just enough for two and maybe one extra should someone stagger in from a neighboring camp


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 19, 2018)

To make amends I will post a picture with a nice car in it. This threat needed a car posted in it anyway


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The same. My ol lady smokes from the time she gets up till she goes to bed. And she took care of my garden and hers the entire time I was down with my back.


Mrs. Stool likes to shop for plants & put them in dirt. 
After that, I do the feeding and she does the weeding. 

But she doesn't do cannabis. 
At all. 
Zero, zilch, nada. 

Weird, huh?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> To make amends I will post a picture with a nice car in it. This threat needed a car posted in it anyway


You'll be seeing glitter under the hood for a while...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

How bout back to herb. All this food talk is making me hungry. And the ol lady already told me she wasnt making me dinner this evening.

COOKIES N CHEM
        
 

Trying do something different. The headband x gth I know is gonna stretch like crazy. So I topped the main. Hoping that splitting the hormones between two tops instead of one main cola. Idk if it will or not. I'v nvr done it before. I really hope it does, bc I dont have much headroom left on her.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 19, 2018)

she leans over any further and she'll risk losing a nip in the fan blade


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.View attachment 4183555View attachment 4183557View attachment 4183559 View attachment 4183560


I saw these sauce pics, and immediately ran to the grow and gave the copper orgi a warm hug.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

No meals complete without some protein.....


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Y'all are wildin'


----------



## Cptn (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Y'all are wildin'


For real 
When are the auctions coming back @Gu~ 
How bout the nuggets?
any new lines on the horizon?


----------



## quiescent (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Did somebody say pasta sauce. We call it red sauce over here and we don’t skimp on it.View attachment 4183555View attachment 4183557View attachment 4183559 View attachment 4183560


You inspired my dinner. Needed to use a couple of big rainbow heirlooms. Make basil and sun dried tomato pesto from my herb garden. Made a bruschetta type bread dealy with the same stuff in the sauce, just cut smaller.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 19, 2018)

Cptn said:


> For real
> When are the auctions coming back @Gu~
> How bout the nuggets?
> any new lines on the horizon?


Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.

New Seeds just harvested:
Gelato #33 x Stardawg
Wedding Cake x Stardawg
Cookies N Chem *restock
Bandit Breath (OGKB x Stardawg) *restock

_give me a few weeks on the recently harvested stuff to blow, sieve, and sort._


----------



## main cola (Aug 19, 2018)

Two lvtk i have going ..one i didn't top and the other i topped several times


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Frost cannon there man...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> Two lvtk i have going ..one i didn't top and the other i topped several times View attachment 4183650 View attachment 4183651 View attachment 4183652


Nice n lush. Makes me jelly over my lvtk. I just wasnt prepared for that stretch. If ida thought it would've stretched that much. I would've topped it a few times. And put in my 4x4 with a net. 100% my fault. I didnt do my research on the strain at all. Although after the fact, I looked. And I didnt see any phenos that stretched as much as mine did. Did either of yours stretch alot. Like over 5 feet?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

Damn these pictures... anybody wanna talk about cloning techniques or... what about "what happened with the S1's?".. I need sum (some) drama!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
> Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.
> 
> New Seeds just harvested:
> ...


What about the mac x stardawg how did the seeds pan out on it? I noticed it's not on the list


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
> Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.
> 
> New Seeds just harvested:
> ...


@Gu~ let's have a new name that strain contest! I got some names loaded up and ready to win a free pack or two!


----------



## main cola (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nice n lush. Makes me jelly over my lvtk. I just wasnt prepared for that stretch. If ida thought it would've stretched that much. I would've topped it a few times. And put in my 4x4 with a net. 100% my fault. I didnt do my research on the strain at all. Although after the fact, I looked. And I didnt see any phenos that stretched as much as mine did. Did either of yours stretch alot. Like over 5 feet?


Yes .the one i didn't top stretch like a mofo and the one i topped didn't stretch as much but she still might stretch


----------



## klx (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
> Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.
> 
> New Seeds just harvested:
> ...


When you gonna work with a new male man? Surely you can find some males out of the progeny of all these crosses. Or even score yourself a male clone from someone, you seem to have no probs getting clones.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The same. My ol lady smokes from the time she gets up till she goes to bed. And she took care of my garden and hers the entire time I was down with my back.


If I let.mine tend to mine it would be FUBAR in a week straight guaranteed.i would take a chance and let @GreenHighlander in there before her and that's saying something fa sho.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Gels, methods, AND vaginas
> 
> Its a party
> View attachment 4183173


Sperm works 
Trust me


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
> Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.
> 
> New Seeds just harvested:
> ...


You'll can keep that wed cake.i got the cut and it's a pain in the ass.maybe star dawg will bring out something good in it but I can't see a chem strain crossing well to it personally.
The plant looks good and is frosty as fawk but it has to be perfect environment ro gwt it right.look at her wrong and she gets pissed off.also main branches dont.put out even secondary branches.its a strange plant for sure.not a big yielder.about 5 weeks to finish.its supposed to be a 10 week strain.
About 4 weeks in and not really bulked up.just a rediculous amount of trichs though.if it finishes good I might try that cross to the star dawg and grab a male to back cross to the original female.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What about the mac x stardawg how did the seeds pan out on it? I noticed it's not on the list


He said theyre coming out on black friday (some time in November).


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My GF atm spends hours making pasta sauce. Think Henry in Goodfellas. And it's real good. But I learned years ago, that if I'm in a no GF atm period, and I want some pasta, I can boil it, heat up a jar of store sauce, and be chowin' down vg grub in fifteen minutes. I labelled my grow weed approach years ago on RIU as the storebought spaghetti sauce method. It can and is done better with more time and effort. But I'm spoiled by low effort / plenty good buds. And I'm lazy. [ stoned, too] "Good enough" has been my code for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct. If I didn't read about qb's a few pages back, I would be looking into using them in the future.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> Yes .the one i didn't top stretch like a mofo and the one i topped didn't stretch as much but she still might stretch


I'd like to follow along. N see how she stretches. Being topped. I yanked like 15 clones off of mine. To run it again. The frost was very abundant like your pheno. So I def wanna run it again. But the pheno I have needs atleast a 5gal and 4x4 net to probably get her the best run for the money. And def needs support. Untopped n left alone in 5gal def wasnt the way to go.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

klx said:


> When you gonna work with a new male man? Surely you can find some males out of the progeny of all these crosses. Or even score yourself a male clone from someone, you seem to have no probs getting clones.


I have a magnum opus male I'd be willing to throw you @Gu~


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If I let.mine tend to mine it would be FUBAR in a week straight guaranteed.i would take a chance and let @GreenHighlander in there before her and that's saying something fa sho.


My ol lady can grow. It's kinda nice. If I want a break from it. Which rarely I do. I shut down. And she keeps running. But she only runs one tent. Veg through flower. 4x4. She does a total of 5. Corners smaller and nice one in the middle. Under a dual reflector we made. 400mh/400hps actually flowers very well.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


The last three photos remind me of a pheno that skunkmasterflex found in the original FPOG by Alien Gentics. The rounded look. Except where yours has sugar leafs his was all bud. I think he called it the "grape soda" pheno im not sure if that was the name its been awhile.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


That's sexy!!!!!


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you can fit them all in your space, have enough lights and enough space to walk around the edge I'd keep it the way it is. Construct individual scrogs for each plant to make the system easier to maintain.
> 
> Use the fact it's hydro to your advantage, veg for a shorter time period and just fill up a screen with a couple weeks of the stretch. Genetics are gonna play a huge role in that system working efficiently. You're looking for some stretchy plants with a more open node structure. You're in luck, most gps gear is what you're after. Avoid plants like obs, hibernate or purple badlands; think more og, diesel, cookies, haze crosses, etc.


Alrighty then I will give them a run as is, I ran some 5gal bubble buckets once but have no real hydro experience, just finishing some Cackleberry they stretched even more than Dreamcatcher, I have kind of a mess going this cycle, half OBS, Tangie X OBS and Cackleberry, the Cackleberry is smelling very berry, they were easy to grow, would be a good Scrog, thanks for the reply appreciate it....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I had no idea it was a woman either ;\ and I laughed my ass off at the comment. I am definitely guilty of always assuming everyone is a guy on the internet and especially when it comes to this business. It will be really neat when this is more legal and the women join in more on the fun! Would be a fuckin dream to marry a pretty woman that grows. Currently I don't even tell women I have anything to do with fuckin anything. Lucky if I bring weed around them eventually and definitely never let them come to my house or know where I live. Unfortunate but not worth it the way most of them are.


That's sad lol my wife likes to toke on before a nice root


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey anyone in here mess with brix levels? I got my refractometer and my levels are 11.5% about mid day using a shade leaf from the top of the plant. What's a good percentage? How do I get mine up there?


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


I'm sure you will like the results as long as they don't get too dry. It's similar to what I do. I hang for three days then into jars. I'll sweat the buds for a few hours then dump them to dry for a few hours. That keeps going until I hit 65% rh. Then slow it down, buds are always juicy and tasty. I've been told it's wrong more than once too, but results speak.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 19, 2018)

The plants seem happy.
Big one is Tomahawk #5


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm sure you will like the results as long as they don't get too dry. It's similar to what I do. I hang for three days then into jars. I'll sweat the buds for a few hours then dump them to dry for a few hours. That keeps going until I hit 65% rh. Then slow it down, buds are always juicy and tasty. I've been told it's wrong more than once too, but results speak.


Yeah I jus usually wet trim as much as possible then hang till the stems jus start cracking. In a home made humidor. I made out of smooth finished cedar. Inside has been sealed and polyurethaned. I use fans top and bottom. Two each. And then I used sonoff wifi switches to run the fans. I set both humidity and temp. And they kick on off by themselves to keep it really close to the same temp/humi as long as you dont open it. I built it up right like stand alone cabinet. Only thing down side. I didnt make it big enough. I can only so about 3 zips at once. Or the humi goes way high. I could change my fans out to help. But jus haven't. .


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Got a game for you guys,see anything weird about this picture?first one who finds it gets a cool ass prize ....lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Gorgeous!


I appreciate it. They could be alot better. Second run I'll give it more attention.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got a game for you guys,see anything weird about this picture?first one who finds it gets a cool ass prize ....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183720


Missing hose bottom right


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 19, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The last three photos remind me of a pheno that skunkmasterflex found in the original FPOG by Alien Gentics. The rounded look. Except where yours has sugar leafs his was all bud. I think he called it the "grape soda" pheno im not sure if that was the name its been awhile.


I haven't seen it. But they definitely have the fpog dom bud structure. Very kushy feeling


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I appreciate it. They could be alot better. Second run I'll give it more attention.


Not even close.once you find you'll be like oh shit


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I haven't seen it. But they definitely have the fpog dom bud structure. Very kushy feeling


He called it the "purple" pheno. My bad, dont know where the fuck grape soda came from.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not even close.once you find you'll be like oh shit


is that a frog?


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 19, 2018)

Warning sign with baby falling in bucket.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> He called it the "purple" pheno. My bad, dont know where the fuck grape soda came from.View attachment 4183722


damn sam.. lookin good.  Is that a nice tight crew cut or was there not much to trim? whatever it is it looks goooood


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> damn sam.. lookin good.  Is that a nice tight crew cut or was there not much to trim? whatever it is it looks goooood


Ive never grown his pheno I just posted the pic from thc farmer here lol. I would love to grow his pheno though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got a game for you guys,see anything weird about this picture?first one who finds it gets a cool ass prize ....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183720


Power plug on the floor.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Power plug on the floor.


It's nothing like that.its very small and kind of hidden but when u see it your be like wtf.its that kind of out of place thung


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> is that a frog?


Yep you got it
I get them from time to time.i was trimming bottom leaves and he caught me.off guard haha


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Nice n lush. Makes me jelly over my lvtk. I just wasnt prepared for that stretch. If ida thought it would've stretched that much. I would've topped it a few times. And put in my 4x4 with a net. 100% my fault. I didnt do my research on the strain at all. Although after the fact, I looked. And I didnt see any phenos that stretched as much as mine did. Did either of yours stretch alot. Like over 5 feet?


2 things with all things TK.

1. TK stretches a ton like you know now and it makes kind of sense because it is supposed to be one of the earlier OG's if not possibly the earliest so bit more vigor (this is clearly based of just logic and may not be true).
2. It shoots out small buds especially when topped. DO NOT underestimate the weight of those buds...It is nice being able to fit twice or more of what you normally can into a jar.



ruby fruit said:


> That's sad lol my wife likes to toke on before a nice root


They can bring all the weed they want around...I do not ever bring it around at first. If it comes to the point I know she isn't a real threat she can buy from someone I know, that she doesn't know I know, and then I will bring it around in small quantities, but I never introduce or let them know I intended them to get weed from them, they discover that 'on their own'. This is so in no way I am caught up in shit. I know people that did major time and all they did was introduce one person to another, didn't even use the drugs, or ever sell. All it took was an introduction for that purpose and years later they were fucked. If that person at first was asking for small quantities and then starts buying say kilos of something you are now looking at the same fuckin time.

It's not so bad. I don't need to, 'be the man'. We can just happen to buy from the same person from time to time. Ego can get you in a world of trouble and despair (not saying this is your deal or anyone else just my reasoning).

Hell, I have found my self a few times buying from a dealer that buys from someone I deal to just so shit never clicks, lol. I'll buy my own weed /shrug.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yep you got it
> I get them from time to time.i was trimming bottom leaves and he caught me.off guard hahaView attachment 4183725


happy lookin motherfuckr


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> happy lookin motherfuckr


Yeah man hes in frog paradise.all the drain flys he can eat,75 percent humidity and nice warm 5000k high noon cob


----------



## Cptn (Aug 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Auctions will be back...In time. Those packs you got on auction just went up in value!
> Gold Nuggets are good to go, just need to implement the updates.
> 
> New Seeds just harvested:
> ...


That sounds GREAT @Gu~ 
I always felt like I was getting a great value with my Greenpoint seeds. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


Probably DJ shorts post on icmag when he was still around and active on forums. Damn, cant believe I remember this. Scroll half way down look for the harvesting curing section. He has an original post int he forum somewhere but this is definitely a copy of it and many others worth reading.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=136452&highlight=harvesting


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got a game for you guys,see anything weird about this picture?first one who finds it gets a cool ass prize ....lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183720


Yeah you got a fuckin power cord near a hydro system on the ground. Pretty weird. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah you got a fuckin power cord near a hydro system on the ground. Pretty weird. lol


It's on a gfi,same shit hot tub motors are ran on.all the outlets for the chillers and pumps are on gfis


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Think about your plants homie, not yourself. You'll be fine. Whatever that is connected to could be pump, lights, whatever, it's off when it pops.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Think about your plants homie, not yourself. You'll be fine. Whatever that is connected to could be pump, lights, whatever, it's off when it pops.


That's true,but I have to run power to the air pumps,air and water pumps on there own outlet,but if I get a leak big enough to pop that outlet I'll have bigger problems.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's true,but I have to run power to the air pumps,air and water pumps on there own outlet,but if I get a leak big enough to pop that outlet I'll have bigger problems.


Just doing what I can for the children. Yeah I don't know how big a res, how much is tied into the circuit, or how many systems you are running in there, but I'd put it on on an upside down pot or something.

Do it for the children man.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just doing what I can for the children. Yeah I don't know how big a res or how many systems you are running in there, but I'd put it on on an upside down pot or something.
> 
> Do it for the children man.


Haha that's funny,naw man it's all low pressure stuff,heavy duty bulkheads,etc.no moving parts.just recirculating water.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man hes in frog paradise.all the drain flys he can eat,75 percent humidity and nice warm 5000k high noon cob


I'll tell you what's really weird about your picture. If you stare into the floor for a couple of minutes, there's several images of Charles Manson. And one of Keith Richards, who seems out of place.





















Edit - the floor pics won't copy and paste. More evidence.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 2 things with all things TK.
> 
> 1. TK stretches a ton like you know now and it makes kind of sense because it is supposed to be one of the earlier OG's if not possibly the earliest so bit more vigor (this is clearly based of just logic and may not be true).
> 2. It shoots out small buds especially when topped. DO NOT underestimate the weight of those buds...It is nice being able to fit twice or more of what you normally can into a jar.
> ...


My head hurts from the clone gel war...I'm just trying to say my wife likes a smoke before a fuck that's it


----------



## klx (Aug 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pebble Pusher #2 62 day chop. Still have trimming to do. Very sweet smelling at first. Then the chem comes in when you touch the buds or mess with them. Still damp. May brown bag these for a couple days. I harvested these different. Chopped, trimmed most of what i could. And let em be. Then they are suppose to go in a brown bag for 3 days. Then left out again for 3 days. Then into jars. A buddy of mine read it somewhere. Instead of hanging. So why not. Tester beans, tester dry/cure.
> View attachment 4183682 View attachment 4183683 View attachment 4183686 View attachment 4183687


Got a mate who's been drying his buds in brown paper bags simce the 80s. Works fine.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 20, 2018)

klx said:


> Got a mate who's been drying his buds in brown paper bags simce the 80s. Works fine.


Tried that once and got mold.could have been to wet or some shit but it was a while back.had white hairy shit growing on em.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My head hurts from the clone gel war...I'm just trying to say my wife likes a smoke before a fuck that's it


lol in the quote was supposed to start with, NOT saying this is you, I must have deleted accidentally or some shit. I was confused by your reply at first until I reread because I was just sayin my reasoning. So yeah without trying to pass lessons on others who may read in short she can do whatever the fuck she wants, its not so bad, I don't care. All I was saying. One left out word definitely changed the context my bad.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> lol in the quote was supposed to start with, NOT saying this is you, I must have deleted accidentally or some shit. I was confused by your reply at first until I reread because I was just sayin my reasoning. So yeah without trying to pass lessons on others who may read in short she can do whatever the fuck she wants, its not so bad, I don't care. All I was saying. One left out word definitely changed the context my bad.


Hay man we are all guilty of making spelling mistakes ..fucken spell check nearly screwed me a few times lol
Imagine if the powers that be texted each other...ww3 would have been and gone by now


----------



## klx (Aug 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Tried that once and got mold.could have been to wet or some shit but it was a while back.had white hairy shit growing on em.


Key is not too much bud per bag. Single layer only. I just use a rack, less fucking round and dont get any complaints.


----------



## klx (Aug 20, 2018)

Day 63 from flip for the Gunslingers. Getting close.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, damn might have to start going back to the 4th of July family reunions in the midwest again and searching around there. Never thought of it that way, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be awesome, but I know someone with a murdered father over a tapped phone and and his angry mother who couldn't control what she was saying through her anger and father ended up murdered as a result =X It can go both ways, but best to not ever let them know both for their own protection and yours. Legal states or small time shit though I would be fine with it in certain circumstance. Good if it works for ya though man.


We only grow for ourselves, we have been married 26 years and no one has ever called the cops thankfully. I think we get along pretty good. As long as we don't run out of weed


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

I occasionally buy a quarter or something to keep evil thoughts away.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Tried that once and got mold.could have been to wet or some shit but it was a while back.had white hairy shit growing on em.


Gotta dry them a little before bagging so they don't stick together. 
Leave em on the big stems and you can stuff those grocery bags. 
Trim and de-stem when they're ready for jars. 

EZ-PZ


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2018)

My three Dynamite Diesel are gaining strength in th branches and look a bit more similar by the day. All making nice buds at 4 weeks. At least average size plants with plenty trichs already. Solvent or chemical hints with citrus nose.

4 Copper Chem in veg topped Wednesday a week or two from flower tent.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 2 things with all things TK.
> 
> 1. TK stretches a ton like you know now and it makes kind of sense because it is supposed to be one of the earlier OG's if not possibly the earliest so bit more vigor (this is clearly based of just logic and may not be true).
> 2. It shoots out small buds especially when topped. DO NOT underestimate the weight of those buds...It is nice being able to fit twice or more of what you normally can into a jar.
> .


I run some original kush beans from 1995. It didnt stretch like this one. I did clip a piece and let air dry and tried it. It's extremely potent. Like wow. Kinda disappointed I failed at growing it. But now i know the stretch is real. I'll be more prepared for it.i just never expected an og cross to stretch 5 feet. I bet I dont fail a second time. It stretched almost like a pure sati would. It was less than 2ft tall 11" wide when I put it in flower. When i pulled it. It was almost 6.5ft yall and 3.5ft wide. In a rainscience grow bag. If I wouldn't have had other strains in the tent, ida been alright. Bc I could've pulled her straight over. But I only room to bend the top down. And it wasnt enough. Its 100% my fault, bc i didnt do my due diligence. And I nvr run a strain without researching it first. And the first time I did. It bit me in the ass.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

LVTK is a nice strain but it does take a little taming to get that stretch under control. 

I'm on my 2nd run with the 2 I have. 
This time around I topped twice and left them in 2 gallon pots under the CMH for the first 2 wks after flip before up-potting to their final pots with the other girls. 
Its cut the stretch, internodes are closer, and the stems are nice and strong. Normally I'd never do things this way but it did work so...

I wish others had better luck their LVTK. My #2 has great terps and the potency is on point. 

I put jars of this out at pig roast we had along with a Sour Corey, Copper Chem, and SSDD. The LVTK was the first to be empty. The heavy tokers loved it.

And I _know_ I overindulged because I ducked out of that party early with 3 Raw cones and a bottle of Apple Crown. Woke up floating in the neighbors paddle boat with a bag of Twizzlers, no cones, and an empty bottle 

Never did figure out where I got the red Twizzlers....
Classy, huh


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 20, 2018)

Hah. How are the lemon terps on your phenos? Are they better or as good as the SFV OG if you have any experience with it by chance? Or can you think of any lemon strain that you like better for lemon terps?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK is a nice strain but it does take a little taming to get that stretch under control.
> 
> I'm on my 2nd run with the 2 I have.
> This time around I topped twice and left them in 2 gallon pots under the CMH for the first 2 wks after flip before up-potting to their final pots with the other girls.
> ...


Did I miss "Sex Ed" today? lol
Speaking of LVTK, fresh pics of 1 of 2 I mentioned earlier in the thread,


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I run some original kush beans from 1995. It didnt stretch like this one. I did clip a piece and let air dry and tried it. It's extremely potent. Like wow. Kinda disappointed I failed at growing it. But now i know the stretch is real. I'll be more prepared for it.i just never expected an og cross to stretch 5 feet. I bet I dont fail a second time. It stretched almost like a pure sati would. It was less than 2ft tall 11" wide when I put it in flower. When i pulled it. It was almost 6.5ft yall and 3.5ft wide. In a rainscience grow bag. If I wouldn't have had other strains in the tent, ida been alright. Bc I could've pulled her straight over. But I only room to bend the top down. And it wasnt enough. Its 100% my fault, bc i didnt do my due diligence. And I nvr run a strain without researching it first. And the first time I did. It bit me in the ass.


TK isn’t a pure kush like Bubba, Hindu Kush, Master Kush, etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hah. How are the lemon terps on your phenos? Are they better or as good as the SFV OG if you have any experience with it by chance? Or can you think of any lemon strain that you like better for lemon terps?


The terps on #1 were very pronounced in flower but dissipated towards harvest time. Lemon with a touch of skunkiness. 

#2 had similar terps that were very sweet and lemony rather than sharp or like some of the lemon floor cleaner/pledge terps (think JC2 or similar) and those didn't fade which was nice.
There's something else in there too that I cant quite put my finger on. 

No first hand experience with SFV OG other than crosses.

I should be able to give a proper smoke report with this second round. (I really should take notes but charting was something I loathed during my med career and I avoid it all cost. I don't even make grocery lists. Just me and my failing memory, lol)

Havent found a favorite yet but I'm still on the hunt.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm still on the hunt.


Immediately, I thought of this. You should, too.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 20, 2018)

Anyone keep track of their brix or know anything about it? My brix is at 11.5% and I want it to at least be at 12%. Made a thread about it a week ago, but no one has really commented in it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Immediately, I thought of this. You should, too.


Bruce, Old Spice, and Duran Duran
hahahahahaha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Anyone keep track of their brix or know anything about it? My brix is at 11.5% and I want it to at least be at 12%. Made a thread about it a week ago, but no one has really commented in it.


What meter do you use? 
I thought about buying one but it wouldn't really change how I do things. High brix is always the goal. 

In fact, I usually fade my plants late because it lowers brix and makes plants more vulnerable to pests and PM.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> View attachment 4183957 View attachment 4183959 View attachment 4183961
> Did I miss "Sex Ed" today? lol
> Speaking of LVTK, fresh pics of 1 of 2 I mentioned earlier in the thread,


Sex Ed? 

What the hell do y'all think I was doing with those Twizzlers?






wait....don't answer that


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What meter do you use?
> I thought about buying one but it wouldn't really change how I do things. High brix is always the goal.
> 
> In fact, I usually fade my plants late because it lowers brix and makes plants more vulnerable to pests and PM.


I just got a cheap mechanical refractometer off amazon. Not even sure it has a brand name. You have to manually calibrate it with RO water the first time but it seems like it works pretty well.

I've read a lot about brix, and it seems sugar and micros are a key part of it all, but it has a lot to do with your NPK ratios. Maybe more calcium, and less nitrogen. I was trying to find someone who knew a little bit about it, and could maybe set me straight. Most of the stuff I've read has had more to do with organic soil gardening, but I think that you should still be able to take brix readings and get them to go up with hydro as well.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sex Ed?
> 
> What the hell do y'all think I was doing with those Twizzlers?
> 
> ...


All I know was something about "prying" a gap open, slapping some gel on a stem and jamming it in a chunk of dirt, waiting a few days, and if the the root comes out when you pull on it, you did it wrong. Am I close? lol


----------



## quiescent (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I just got a cheap mechanical refractometer off amazon. Not even sure it has a brand name. You have to manually calibrate it with RO water the first time but it seems like it works pretty well.
> 
> I've read a lot about brix, and it seems sugar and micros are a key part of it all, but it has a lot to do with your NPK ratios. Maybe more calcium, and less nitrogen. I was trying to find someone who knew a little bit about it, and could maybe set me straight. Most of the stuff I've read has had more to do with organic soil gardening, but I think that you should still be able to take brix readings and get them to go up with hydro as well.


I'm familiar with the concepts but have never measured my brix levels. If your compost is top notch and being replaced as needed, you add some biodiversity here and there in form of act or fungal based teas, have several sources of calcium in great abundance in your amendments/compost one could assume in general you are raising happy, healthy plants. In conjunction your brix levels are probably pretty high.

You seem to have a firm grasp on the matter. If you're using organics you generally can apply the same knowledge to your container gardens as well. I don't know what's possibly lacking in your situation to get you a lower reading than you'd like but I'm sure if you examine the compost quality, what your previous soil test results were (if any, if not that's a good place to start) and your amendment list and tea regiment you'd find an answer with a simple solution.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> All I know was something about "prying" a gap open, slapping some gel on a stem and jamming it in a chunk of dirt, waiting a few days, and if the the root comes out when you pull on it, you did it wrong. Am I close? lol



Ohhh yeah, how could I forget the "pap smear" reference. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohhh yeah, how could I forget the "pap smear" reference. lol
> View attachment 4184046


So that's what a "Root Riot Extracting Tool" looks like. lmao!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohhh yeah, how could I forget the "pap smear" reference. lol
> View attachment 4184046


Is that thing dishwasher safe?


----------



## Av2470 (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Copper Chem ... View attachment 4184069 it doesn't have a lot of frost yet but hoping it will get it's ass in gear and it lives up to it's hype.


Looking awesome m8


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ohhh yeah, how could I forget the "pap smear" reference. lol
> View attachment 4184046


Does that come in peat pellet size?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm familiar with the concepts but have never measured my brix levels. If your compost is top notch and being replaced as needed, you add some biodiversity here and there in form of act or fungal based teas, have several sources of calcium in great abundance in your amendments/compost one could assume in general you are raising happy, healthy plants. In conjunction your brix levels are probably pretty high.
> 
> You seem to have a firm grasp on the matter. If you're using organics you generally can apply the same knowledge to your container gardens as well. I don't know what's possibly lacking in your situation to get you a lower reading than you'd like but I'm sure if you examine the compost quality, what your previous soil test results were (if any, if not that's a good place to start) and your amendment list and tea regiment you'd find an answer with a simple solution.


A brix meter would be nice for relatively quick feedback on cause-effect when using synthetics and/or soluble organic nutes.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Av2470 said:


> Looking awesome m8


Copper Chem Not too frosty yet but hoping it will get it's ass in gear and live up to it's hype. 
Bottom is OBS. I have 1 "keeper" out of them that looks nice.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 20, 2018)

just dropped some jelly pie and obs!


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 20, 2018)

what is the stretch on these guys, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 20, 2018)

Gold Nugget Rewards now active.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 20, 2018)

Also, I just permanently dropped the price of the CBD tincture down to $29.99

It's the least expensive CBD tincture on the market with a guaranteed strength of 400mg. Now is literally the best time to try it considering the new CBD products that will be dropped next month. (vapes, lotion, lip balm)

So go give some a try! GreenpointCBD.com


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> So that's what a "Root Riot Extracting Tool" looks like. lmao!


Its the Super version. Just pry and poke.



Chunky Stool said:


> Is that thing dishwasher safe?


I'm pretty sure (hopeful) that nasty old thing is just a teaching tool that's never seen an autoclave.
They use disposable plastic now.



Heisengrow said:


> Does that come in peat pellet size?


Tweezers and turkey basters! lol

Stay tuned for tomorrows' lesson:


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Copper Chem Not too frosty yet but hoping it will get it's ass in gear and live up to it's hype.View attachment 4184092 View attachment 4184094
> Bottom is OBS. I have 1 "keeper" out of them that looks nice.


Lookin good! My CC doesn't really bulk up til the very end. I actually let it go and plan to look through another pack for something that finishes a bit sooner.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm familiar with the concepts but have never measured my brix levels. If your compost is top notch and being replaced as needed, you add some biodiversity here and there in form of act or fungal based teas, have several sources of calcium in great abundance in your amendments/compost one could assume in general you are raising happy, healthy plants. In conjunction your brix levels are probably pretty high.
> 
> You seem to have a firm grasp on the matter. If you're using organics you generally can apply the same knowledge to your container gardens as well. I don't know what's possibly lacking in your situation to get you a lower reading than you'd like but I'm sure if you examine the compost quality, what your previous soil test results were (if any, if not that's a good place to start) and your amendment list and tea regiment you'd find an answer with a simple solution.


I understand where you're coming from. The issue is that I'm trying to achieve this in coco with synthetic nutirents. I think the salinity may be a bit rough on the micros, I also read that salt robs the plant of sucrose. So lower salinity, with higher sucrose may help synthetic nutrient users with achieving a higher brix? Trying to figure these things out. I haven't found much research on this particular area. 

@Chunky Stool @quiescent Do you guys think that Brix levels are depended on plant maturity as well? Maybe a cannabis plant stacks more brix in later flowering stages and that's why it can reach higher percentage. Just wondering if I'm chasing my tail trying to get higher then 12% brix at day 16 of flower.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I understand where you're coming from. The issue is that I'm trying to achieve this in coco with synthetic nutirents. I think the salinity may be a bit rough on the micros, I also read that salt robs the plant of sucrose. So lower salinity, with higher sucrose may help synthetic nutrient users with achieving a higher brix? Trying to figure these things out. I haven't found much research on this particular area.
> 
> @Chunky Stool @quiescent Do you guys think that Brix levels are depended on plant maturity as well? Maybe a cannabis plant stacks more brix in later flowering stages and that's why it can reach higher percentage. Just wondering if I'm chasing my tail trying to get higher then 12% brix at day 16 of flower.


High brix is visually more obvious in mature growth, but I don't think it has anything to do with the actual age of the plant.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin good! My CC doesn't really bulk up the very end. I actually let it go and plan to look through another pack for something that finishes a bit sooner.


I have it in "living soil". Topped it once and let them go. About 2' tall. The other is about 2 1/2'. They were pretty "brittle" in veg. I did get 1 clone because of a "snapped" branch. I will most likely "reveg" the nicer looking plant. I wanna see what it ends up like 2nd time around.
The GPS I have tried so far smells like "Grandmas" house or maybe a "wet" dog. I have flowers that smell sweet too. 1st time growing GPS gear. Can't wait till I can pull some "ripe"flowers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The GPS I have tried so far smells like "Grandmas" house or maybe a "wet" dog.


Kinda like dank basement? 

I swear that 'dank basement' terp sticks to my nose hair because I'll sniff a jar and smell it for the next 10 minutes -- even after leaving the room.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin good! My CC doesn't really bulk up the very end. I actually let it go and plan to look through another pack for something that finishes a bit sooner.


I've read reports of CC x short finish time crosses that have been making the rounds. Wrote a couple of them....


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 20, 2018)

Alot of Greenpoint stuff smells strong in Veg,Even the males stink.I cut clones off the females i had and tossed all the moms in the trash,I moved the trash out to the unsealed room i use as a garage area and noticed the yard area around the building was stinking,Thought hose came off my carbon scrubber doing air exchange from the flower room,(i exchange air 5 minutes every 4 hours)forgot i moved the trash can.All them plants always smell strong.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I understand where you're coming from. The issue is that I'm trying to achieve this in coco with synthetic nutirents. I think the salinity may be a bit rough on the micros, I also read that salt robs the plant of sucrose. So lower salinity, with higher sucrose may help synthetic nutrient users with achieving a higher brix? Trying to figure these things out. I haven't found much research on this particular area.
> 
> @Chunky Stool @quiescent Do you guys think that Brix levels are depended on plant maturity as well? Maybe a cannabis plant stacks more brix in later flowering stages and that's why it can reach higher percentage. Just wondering if I'm chasing my tail trying to get higher then 12% brix at day 16 of flower.


It might just be snake oil,but I just saw a bottle of something(molasses for plants) at the grow shop advertised to increase brix levels.i've recently become interested in brix levels too, but I'm in organic soil with other goodies,so I thought the bottle would be unnecessary. It may work for you,seeing that you're in coco.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Aug 20, 2018)

Gonna be popping some Night Rider this week. My first GPS grow, so I was wondering what the stretch is like on these Night Riders, and if it's worth doing a SCROG with em or not?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Gonna be popping some Night Rider this week. My first GPS grow, so I was wondering what the stretch is like on these Night Riders, and if it's worth doing a SCROG with em or not?


If my outdoor Nightrider is any indication, stretch should be roughly 2x and it would probably be a good SCROGer with all the side branching. I topped mine once, and she's pretty round and bushy.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> It might just be snake oil,but I just saw a bottle of something(molasses for plants) at the grow shop advertised to increase brix levels.i've recently become interested in brix levels too, but I'm in organic soil with other goodies,so I thought the bottle would be unnecessary. It may work for you,seeing that you're in coco.


maybe this?

I have to tell you guys this, my buddy will eat anything and saw this jug of molasses one day, decided to take a swig, said I love molasses!! lol let's just say he had his head under the faucet for like 10 minutes... I think the edible kind of molasses is unsulphured I'm guessing this is not laugh out loud not too appetizing!!


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 20, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> maybe this?


Yup,that's the one!are you seeing results?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Yup,that's the one!are you seeing results?


I've been using it for a few years and yes I like it a lot keeps the microbes happy and fed...

And it's not very expensive for a gallon and it will never go bad...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> It might just be snake oil,but I just saw a bottle of something(molasses for plants) at the grow shop advertised to increase brix levels.i've recently become interested in brix levels too, but I'm in organic soil with other goodies,so I thought the bottle would be unnecessary. It may work for you,seeing that you're in coco.


It will because Brix is simply a measurement of dissolved solids in a liquid. Adding molasses adds dissolved solids.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 20, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It will because Brix is simply a measurement of dissolved solids in a liquid. Adding molasses adds dissolved solids.


That sounds more like PPM. 

Plant brix is about carbohydrate content of sap.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That sounds more like PPM.
> 
> Plant brix is about carbohydrate content of sap.


And carbohydrates are typically sugars, the dissolved solid most commonly measured in Brix. They use refractometers in brewing and wine making for this purpose.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I understand where you're coming from. The issue is that I'm trying to achieve this in coco with synthetic nutirents. I think the salinity may be a bit rough on the micros, I also read that salt robs the plant of sucrose. So lower salinity, with higher sucrose may help synthetic nutrient users with achieving a higher brix? Trying to figure these things out. I haven't found much research on this particular area.
> 
> @Chunky Stool @quiescent Do you guys think that Brix levels are depended on plant maturity as well? Maybe a cannabis plant stacks more brix in later flowering stages and that's why it can reach higher percentage. Just wondering if I'm chasing my tail trying to get higher then 12% brix at day 16 of flower.


My bad man, I just assumed you were using organics. So are you using drip fed multiple times a day or hand watering? Either way the best guess I could have is keep your ph on point for peak availability and salt buildup low. Maybe not a bad idea to lower nute strength for a couple days here and there, definitely before using a booster if applicable. You using any innoculants?

I'd have to do further reading before offering much help of substance in that arena.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 20, 2018)

@LubdaNugs is laying down some knowledge in here.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> My bad man, I just assumed you were using organics. So are you using drip fed multiple times a day or hand watering? I guess either way the best guess I could have is keep your ph on point for peak availability and salt buildup low. Maybe not a bad idea to lower nute strength for a couple days here and there, definitely before using a booster if applicable. You using any innoculants?
> 
> I'd have to do further reading before offering much substance of help in that arena.


Yeah currently started using great white micros about two weeks ago. Been giving it to them twice a week.

Speaking of which does anyone in here use a water conditioner? Been thinking I should be conditioning my water. I don't really wanna bubble my water because I have so many mosquitoes around my house. Was thinking about making a hose attachment out of PVC with some sand, charcoal, restech beads, and gravel. Some sort of portable water softener that can be replenished when the restech goes bad.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Yeah currently started using great white micros about two weeks ago. Been giving it to them twice a week.
> 
> Speaking of which does anyone in here use a water conditioner? Been thinking I should be conditioning my water. I don't really wanna bubble my water because I have so many mosquitoes around my house. Was thinking about making a hose attachment out of PVC with some sand, charcoal, restech beads, and gravel. Some sort of portable water softener that can be replenished when the restech goes bad.


For measuring brix are you looking at/through a leaf or squeezing the juice out of it or some flower? I broke the press I was using so I really couldnt get a good comparison of the methods (and squishing the preflower was counterproductive). I use the high brix molasses when making brews but not sure high brix soil, media, feed correlate to high brix in the plant?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 20, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> For measuring brix are you looking at/through a leaf or squeezing the juice out of it or some flower? I broke the press I was using so I really couldnt get a good comparison of the methods (and squishing the preflower was counterproductive). I use the high brix molasses when making brews but not sure high brix soil, media, feed correlate to high brix in the plant?


I've been squeezing the juice out of a singular leaf at a time. I didn't have a garlic press so I've been using two quarters and a pair of needle nose pliers to get some drops out of the leaf wad. Can it be done by looking through the leaf itself?


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've been squeezing the juice out of a singular leaf at a time. I didn't have a garlic press so I've been using two quarters and a pair of needle nose pliers to get some drops out of the leaf wad. Can it be done by looking through the leaf itself?


That was my understanding but I wasnt getting the same readings and wonder if it would only be good for relative value not absolute value. Also was using synthetic lighting instead of natural.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 20, 2018)

This picture does not do these buds justice.
They look like an ad for a seed company.
The bud formation is fierce.
Getting closer.
Tomahawk #5


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> It might just be snake oil,but I just saw a bottle of something(molasses for plants) at the grow shop advertised to increase brix levels.i've recently become interested in brix levels too, but I'm in organic soil with other goodies,so I thought the bottle would be unnecessary. It may work for you,seeing that you're in coco.


You can use jus regular black strap molasses to increase brix levels.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> It might just be snake oil,but I just saw a bottle of something(molasses for plants) at the grow shop advertised to increase brix levels.i've recently become interested in brix levels too, but I'm in organic soil with other goodies,so I thought the bottle would be unnecessary. It may work for you,seeing that you're in coco.


It's not snake oil it is a common carb and nutrient source most of us organic people have been using for ages. It is cheap and effective. has calcium, magnesium,iron and potassium and a host of micros + carbs*. *I used to always prime my teas with it now I just add it to my water every once in awhile before watering and possibly add some EWC to it. No reason for all the other shit imo.

Well I guess you know weeds gone mainstream when fuckin northern tool carries hydro nutes and what not? https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200702277_200702277?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn + Garden > Hydroponics&utm_campaign=Sunlight Supply&utm_content=64698&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx6HPnJ_93AIV7aGzCh2AOgZDEAQYBCABEgJBCPD_BwE


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not snake oil it is a common carb and nutrient source most of us organic people have been using for ages. It is cheap and effective. has calcium, magnesium,iron and potassium and a host of micros + carbs*. *I used to always prime my teas with it now I just add it to my water every once in awhile before watering and possibly add some EWC to it. No reason for all the other shit imo.
> 
> Well I guess you know weeds gone mainstream when fuckin northern tool carries hydro nutes and what not? https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200702277_200702277?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn + Garden > Hydroponics&utm_campaign=Sunlight Supply&utm_content=64698&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx6HPnJ_93AIV7aGzCh2AOgZDEAQYBCABEgJBCPD_BwE


Home depot sells hps and hid air cooled lighting lol


----------



## hillbill (Aug 21, 2018)

Molasses is to feed the micro herd in soil and does have iron and K. A little goes a long way. It does not make anything sweet however.


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's not snake oil it is a common carb and nutrient source most of us organic people have been using for ages. It is cheap and effective. has calcium, magnesium,iron and potassium and a host of micros + carbs*. *I used to always prime my teas with it now I just add it to my water every once in awhile before watering and possibly add some EWC to it. No reason for all the other shit imo.
> 
> Well I guess you know weeds gone mainstream when fuckin northern tool carries hydro nutes and what not? https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200702277_200702277?cm_mmc=Google-pla&utm_source=Google_PLA&utm_medium=Lawn + Garden > Hydroponics&utm_campaign=Sunlight Supply&utm_content=64698&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIx6HPnJ_93AIV7aGzCh2AOgZDEAQYBCABEgJBCPD_BwE





Heisengrow said:


> Home depot sells hps and hid air cooled lighting lol


In CO Bed Bath and Beyond has cannabis cookbooks by the slow cookers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Molasses is to feed the micro herd in soil and does have iron and K. A little goes a long way. It does not make anything sweet however.


I use molasses in very small amounts and plants seem to dig it.
To make it easier to work with, dilute 50/50 with distilled water.
Standard dose is 1 tsp of the 50/50 concentrate in 10 liters of water (~2.5 gallons).


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use molasses in very small amounts and plants seem to dig it.
> To make it easier to work with, I dilute it 50/50 with distilled water.
> Standard dose is 1 tsp of the 50/50 concentrate in 10 liters of water (~2.5 gallons).


That's about the same mix I use.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 21, 2018)

I've been using "Recharge" and "Mammoth P" together for a couple years. Little expensive, but have had good results. 
Just bought a gal of "High Brix". Gonna add it to the mix. 
Learn something everyday in here. Thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2018)

bodega bubblegum week 7
 
(A little fried from being too close to the lights.)


----------



## suthrngrwr (Aug 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> bodega bubblegum week 7
> (A little fried from being too close to the lights.)


Looks like a yielder! Bet she double's up by the end of week 9.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 21, 2018)

It has been raining almost every day for a month and my buds are getting rot(outside). Is there anything I can do besides cutting the rot off? Is there anything I can treat them with?
This sucks big time. At this rate, I will have nothing left if this keeps up. Thank god for the others. I don't know much about GPS gear and these situations. Bud rot, spider mites, etc.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It has been raining almost every day for a month and my buds are getting rot(outside). Is there anything I can do besides cutting the rot off? Is there anything I can treat them with?
> This sucks big time. At this rate, I will have nothing left if this keeps up. Thank god for the others. I don't know much about GPS gear and these situations. Bud rot, spider mites, etc.


Not really,man.bud rot and PM were the reasons I moved indoors after losing basically my whole outdoor last season(very little rain,but humidity was a bitch)i have two outdoor this year lol.that rot is in your plant and if you have a substantial amount of time of flowering left,to me,it's not worth the risk of trying to save.i'm very paranoid about that though.try to not disturb those mold spores when you cut that shit out,it can spread that way.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Day 63 from flip for the Gunslingers. Getting close.
> 
> View attachment 4183813 View attachment 4183814 View attachment 4183815 View attachment 4183816 View attachment 4183817


Those may be some of the nicest gunslinger pics I've seen.
VERY nice work. Great pheno(s)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 21, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Not really,man.bud rot and PM were the reasons I moved indoors after losing basically my whole outdoor last season(very little rain,but humidity was a bitch)i have two outdoor this year lol.that rot is in your plant and if you have a substantial amount of time of flowering left,to me,it's not worth the risk of trying to save.i'm very paranoid about that though.try to not disturb those mold spores when you cut that shit out,it can spread that way.


This is more just the tips dying. maybe not "spore" but rot. Roots dying? I never checked the roots. Plus them little sap sucking bugs are devastating my leaves. I live in a high humidity area anyway and all this rain is taking its toll.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It has been raining almost every day for a month and my buds are getting rot(outside). Is there anything I can do besides cutting the rot off? Is there anything I can treat them with?
> This sucks big time. At this rate, I will have nothing left if this keeps up. Thank god for the others. I don't know much about GPS gear and these situations. Bud rot, spider mites, etc.


Not a lot that I know of but to cut it off. At this point since they already have rot if you try to cover them from the rain it may make it worse by making an even more humid environment for the mold.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Day 63 from flip for the Gunslingers. Getting close.
> 
> View attachment 4183813 View attachment 4183814 View attachment 4183815 View attachment 4183816 View attachment 4183817


Nice pics, what’s the smell like on your pheno with the smaller buds? I have a similar pheno and it’s smelling like banana flavored laffyy taffy, my other pheno grows more up and down, with minimal side branching big heavy tops and has more of a chem floral note to it and very potent


----------



## Cptn (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Gold Nugget Rewards now active.


Great news @Gu~ !
Thanks


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Not a lot that I know of but to cut it off. At this point since they already have rot if you try to cover them from the rain it may make it worse by making an even more humid environment for the mold.


Something from my GPS sack of strains. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Not a lot that I know of but to cut it off. At this point since they already have rot if you try to cover them from the rain it may make it worse by making an even more humid environment for the mold.


They are just starting to flower, I just cut the bad spots off and keep trucking. I was hoping there was some kind of "miracle" cure out there. lol 
I still have my S1's out there! Haha!
This is one of the last plants from the (4/1-4/20) S1 sale. She's a beast! lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2018)

put 2 packs of lucky 7s in water last night.See how they germinate.Should be getting roots on the sundae drivers and pebbles in a couple days.


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Nice pics, what’s the smell like on your pheno with the smaller buds? I have a similar pheno and it’s smelling like banana flavored laffyy taffy, my other pheno grows more up and down, with minimal side branching big heavy tops and has more of a chem floral note to it and very potent


Yes same. Smaller ones fairly subtle on the nose actually. Not overly chemmy but not unpleasant. Faster finishing.

Bigger up and down phenos all chem but again not super strong. Will go 10 weeks +


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 21, 2018)

Saw an interesting post today by Dungeons Vault Genetics on IG.

It was a screenshot of customer communication. The customer's question was about dissatisfaction with DVG seeds and DVG's unwillingness to make the customer happy.

I would advise anyone with an IG account to read the comments and take stock of the ALL THE BREEDERS who don't give a flying fuck about wether you are happy with their seeds.

Take note and stay away.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Saw an interesting post today by Dungeons Vault Genetics on IG.
> 
> It was a screenshot of customer communication. The customer's question was about dissatisfaction with DVG seeds and DVG's unwillingness to make the customer happy.
> 
> ...


Here’s the actual post from DVG, since I don’t feel your post is being totally honest. The guy popped two packs, says he didn’t find a keeper, and wanted packs of two other strains to make up for it. 

I don’t know any breeder who would do that. It wasn’t an issue with germination, or mutants, or herms, they just didn’t find a keeper. What constitutes a “keeper” varies from grower to grower. Hell, there are tons of growers on here that are perfectly happy with knock off genetics from shady overseas seed sellers. And there are others that will pop 100+ seeds at once to find their keeper. Just because some nobody on IG says he didn’t find a keeper in a couple packs, doesn’t mean he deserves more packs. At least DVG pops beans, selected his male himself, and tests his lines.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Saw an interesting post today by Dungeons Vault Genetics on IG.
> 
> It was a screenshot of customer communication. The customer's question was about dissatisfaction with DVG seeds and DVG's unwillingness to make the customer happy.
> 
> ...


Can't believe you would stoop to throwing shade at DVG like this. How about the hundreds of free seeds he has been giving away (just on instagram) in the free pack a day seed give away? I bet those are some happy customers. Along with 99% of the people growing his gear. DVG is killing it doing his own thing.


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hell, there are tons of growers on here that are perfectly happy with knock off genetics from shady overseas seed sellers.


I'm not trying to start something here, but I see this sort of thing a lot from people in the US. What exactly do you mean by this statement? What is a "knock off genetic"? Why are seed sellers "shady" just because they are from overseas (from the US)? 

I have grown plenty of seeds from Spanish, Dutch, US, Australian, Kiwi, Canadian breeders and I can honestly say this superiority complex that some people in the States have is laughable. There is fire everywhere. Many breeders in the US are so obsessed with being first to market, there is zero testing, herms and nanners all over the shop. The bitching and crying on IG from US breeders borders on pitiful. So whats the deal?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Can't believe you would stoop to throwing shade at DVG publicly like this.


We compete for the same market. There is no buddy buddy here.

Apple once said: "Buy our phones, they don't explode" in reference to Samsung having a major flaw in it's products.

I'm more than happy to point out these bearded children behind these brands that care little to none wether you have a good experience with their seeds.

Check those comments. Your fav breeders all showing you how little they care.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2018)

I feel the thread is gonna blow up again
Least the argument about rooting gel techniques has fizzled out...
Chill the fuck out


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 21, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> maybe this?
> 
> I have to tell you guys this, my buddy will eat anything and saw this jug of molasses one day, decided to take a swig, said I love molasses!! lol let's just say he had his head under the faucet for like 10 minutes... I think the edible kind of molasses is unsulphured I'm guessing this is not laugh out loud not too appetizing!!


I saw a video that had Scott, from Nectar For The Gods, and he said that molasses is too thick for the microbes to feed on that in fact it suffocates them. He recommends to buy their thin running molasses (Persephones palate or some shit). Anybody else hear something similar about molasses being too thick for the microbes to feed on?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I feel the thread is gonna blow up again
> Least the argument about rooting gel techniques has fizzled out...
> Chill the fuck out
> 
> View attachment 4184672


Beautiful picture haven't seen a sunset or rise that pretty since my 200 mile out trips in the Atlantic for a week at a time. Been a very long time miss it.


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> We compete for the same market. There is no buddy buddy here.
> 
> Apple once said: "Buy our phones, they don't explode" in reference to Samsung having a major flaw in it's products.
> 
> ...


I read and liked everyone of your commentsWhom comes to mind is goldencoastgenetics who will never see another dime from me.It a huge expense me buying anyones seeds,money is very tight.I saved for months to surprise my son with a pk.for his birthday.Add another 25US for shipping to canada..all in all about 170 canadian.Pop the whole pk,thank god their was an extra,11total.Find one girl,contact them..well at least you got one fem is their reply?An american friend went to their booth at emerald cup last year was looking for their sour monkey which is oos almost everywhere.We have sum at only 200US  WTF.A few yrs ago the now almost defunct firestax had golden coast at a bit less than 100 canadian a pk.I'll always buy at GPS as gu~ actually cares about you,and your satifaction.Never met anyone like him in the seed biz.I ain't no fan boy,could gaf what others think..i just have mad respect for him


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Yes same. Smaller ones fairly subtle on the nose actually. Not overly chemmy but not unpleasant. Faster finishing.
> 
> Bigger up and down phenos all chem but again not super strong. Will go 10 weeks +


Yea my bigger pheno wouldn’t stop throwing new pistils I took it around 10 or 11 weeks, didn’t want it to start Fox tailing bad. Smoke was fire though so was the taste. This my first round with the smaller pheno hoping the smoke and taste is equally as good


----------



## main cola (Aug 21, 2018)

Another Tennessee Kush #2 about to come down..She's a good stone ..very relaxing and lvtk about to start budding


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> We compete for the same market. There is no buddy buddy here.
> 
> Apple once said: "Buy our phones, they don't explode" in reference to Samsung having a major flaw in it's products.
> 
> ...


I agree with the view on this. Posting a customer's message on IG to blast him/her???? While DVG has some fire gear at least from the humble Pie I grew (obtained from @Gu~ ) I think it is a bit odd that he comes off as an intended dick with his choice of words. I actually unfollowed him because for a little while he posted some things about some music artists at the time who he thought were fags/queers and all about tight jeans. Like what the hell? I unfollowed not because his gear isnt fire, but because behind all the stuff he kind of does have some shitty views/things he says. That part is quite immature. You have a successful business and seed game career, keep that stupid ass high school shit to yourself and off your business page. His response to the people saying that but in a very nice manner, was hey you don't like it then get the f off my page. It is mine and i can say whatever I want. This is the industry where stuff like that can hang and people will be ok with it because there is some market for it. Could you imagine if that was an airline company or even a small taco shop???? But honestly hes one of those people I follow still now because of the info. You still have to separate the bs from the gold nugget info to help yourself along. I think he sends mixed messages that hes helping people when he says things the way he does, and then his gear is very expensive. No doubt the dude does a bunch and has done a bunch for People, can't deny those actions of kindness and that is awesome of him. The humble is total fire, don't get me wrong. But breeders need to realize not everyone grows and sells. So i can get way more strains from Gu and do, and they really are just as good/the same. Then you add i got like 2-5 strains for the price of one DVG pack when factoring in nuggets/sales. Now who is helping more? In my opinion, its quite easy to charge a huge fee and then give out a bunch of your own product because it is not really costing you the sale price. I do like how he calls some festivals out for not being fair to him though, so this is the same thing Gu is doing. Then posting all about his shrooms is quite interesting as well lol. Those are things that already steer me away from that.

I like Gu he does way more to try and make people happy, and I think that says more because if the gear isnt good, well he will pay for it in customer service headaches and replacements. That says to the customer I think my product is that good i will stand behind it. DVG could say a similar thing like hey you wont always get a keeper, but not in the choice of words he does and posting the customer message and blasting on IG. That is bullshit saying he dont give a shit about you as a customer.

If you really come down to it, I got cookies n chem for a great price. Can I really justify paying like 8x or more money for one single strain from a breeder, for it to be basically the same quality but just different strains? Hell no. It is the same quality but way more expensive.


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea my bigger pheno wouldn’t stop throwing new pistils I took it around 10 or 11 weeks, didn’t want it to start Fox tailing bad. Smoke was fire though so was the taste. This my first round with the smaller pheno hoping the smoke and taste is equally as good


Ill let you know when I have a little tester in a week or so


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


> I'm not trying to start something here, but I see this sort of thing a lot from people in the US. What exactly do you mean by this statement? What is a "knock off genetic"? Why are seed sellers "shady" just because they are from overseas (from the US)?
> 
> I have grown plenty of seeds from Spanish, Dutch, US, Australian, Kiwi, Canadian breeders and I can honestly say this superiority complex that some people in the States have is laughable. There is fire everywhere. Many breeders in the US are so obsessed with being first to market, there is zero testing, herms and nanners all over the shop.* The bitching and crying on IG from US breeders borders on pitiful.* So whats the deal?


100% this^

The elites in the US have been very successful at convincing the population to dumb down. The US is slowly becoming a version of Mike Judge's movie Idiocracy. "USA, USA, USA" lol. It's a very shameful time to be an intelligent person in the States these days.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Ill let you know when I have a little tester in a week or so


Ok thanks


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh, the whiney asses that complain about USA.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 100% this^
> 
> The elites in the US have been very successful at convincing the population to dumb down. The US is slowly becoming a version of Mike Judge's movie Idiocracy. "USA, USA, USA" lol. It's a very shameful time to be an intelligent person in the States these days.


Dude...have you tried feeding your plants electrolytes? Plants crave 'em.






Kinda reminds me of some of the stupid shit on these forums actually...are we sure Idiocracy isn't a documentary?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Can't believe you would stoop to throwing shade at DVG publicly like this. How about the hundreds of free seeds he has been giving away (just on instagram) in the free pack a day seed give away? I bet those are some happy customers. Along with 99% of the people growing his gear. DVG is killing it doing his own thing.


I just won today haha. I'm happy


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Ok thanks


Here she is just chopped at day 64


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I saw a video that had Scott, from Nectar For The Gods, and he said that molasses is too thick for the microbes to feed on that in fact it suffocates them. He recommends to buy their thin running molasses (Persephones palate or some shit). Anybody else hear something similar about molasses being too thick for the microbes to feed on?


I've heard this and that their sugars are more complex. Not sure if that is true, but I do know molasses is a byproduct from the centrifugal process that separates the brown sugar sucrose Crystal's. So unless its amended then shouldn't it have less sucrose? I saw a recipe for making your own sweet and raw with brown sugar and boiled water.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Can't believe you would stoop to throwing shade at DVG publicly like this. How about the hundreds of free seeds he has been giving away (just on instagram) in the free pack a day seed give away? I bet those are some happy customers. Along with 99% of the people growing his gear. DVG is killing it doing his own thing.


99%? 
Please share your statistics (source, sample size, margin of error, etc).


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 21, 2018)

I


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Beautiful picture haven't seen a sunset or rise that pretty since my 200 mile out trips in the Atlantic for a week at a time. Been a very long time miss it.


 I got this and about 6 other cool pics out on the water when fishing this year 
I can't remember quite burn in sure it was the last summer's day sunset so was a cool moment in the scheme of things


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Saw an interesting post today by Dungeons Vault Genetics on IG.
> 
> It was a screenshot of customer communication. The customer's question was about dissatisfaction with DVG seeds and DVG's unwillingness to make the customer happy.
> 
> ...


 I saw this too and the guy said he is "very picky". I don't think the guy deserved a fuckin thing, but as a business it's pretty dumb to not give him something. By not doing so he now has someone who probably won't purchase again and instead of showing his genetics and talking about it he will be doing it with someone else and most likely talking bad about DVG on top of that. I think it was bad to put this guy on blast publicly. 

I do also empathize with breeders when it comes to pack guarantees under prohibition though. Prohibition just makes it really fuckin hard to have good customer service if you care about safety.

Having said that Gu has some of the best if not the best customer service in the game.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2018)

Seems like the seed business is like the wild west -- lots of scammers. 
And plenty of idiots too. 

Most of the time we don't have all the info and end up making assumptions. 
A good example of this is cult classics seeds. 
Some growers have had good luck with CC beans. 
I bought a couple packs of bad seeds (Jupiter & Beyond) but got 3 replacement packs (different strains). 
Am I happy? 
Meh, sort of. 
Glad they replaced their defective product, but I have no idea if the replacements are any good. 

Wild west, pew pew!


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 21, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I've heard this and that their sugars are more complex. Not sure if that is true, but I do know molasses is a byproduct from the centrifugal process that separates the brown sugar sucrose Crystal's. So unless its amended then shouldn't it have less sucrose? I saw a recipe for making your own sweet and raw with brown sugar and boiled water.


Im not sure I was just wondering if people ever heard of that statement.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I saw this too and the guy said he is "very picky". I don't think the guy deserved a fuckin thing, but as a business it's pretty dumb to not give him something. By not doing so he now has someone who probably won't purchase again and instead of showing his genetics and talking about it he will be doing it with someone else and most likely talking bad about DVG on top of that. I think it was bad to put this guy on blast publicly.
> 
> I do also empathize with breeders when it comes to pack guarantees under prohibition though. Prohibition just makes it really fuckin hard to have good customer service if you care about safety.
> 
> Having said that Gu has some of the best if not the best customer service in the game.


Posting the shit wasnt a great look for dvg... But I wouldnt have given dude a fukn thing, not even a response.. Gu has definitely done right by people, myself included, but I dont think any breeder should be on the hook for a "Mr. Picky".. If seeds dont germ, that's one thing.. but replacement packs because dude is a picky bitch?? nahhh

In life, people like _Mr. Picky_ tend to ruin things for the rest of us decent motherfukers


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 21, 2018)

i know the great clone debate of 2018 is now completed, but i wanted to add one note about cloning that i have found personally. i've cloned in a glass of water, rockwool, coco, peat and plugs. they all work if used properly. the thing i find that matters a lot more than medium or rooting agent is conditions for the cuts. if temp/humidity are fine and you keep your medium appropriately "wet" then they will all work. maybe some will shave a day or two off, but they will all work if you keep conditions happy for rooting.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i know the great clone debate of 2018 is now completed, but i wanted to add one note about cloning that i have found personally. i've cloned in a glass of water, rockwool, coco, peat and plugs. they all work if used properly. the thing i find that matters a lot more than medium or rooting agent is conditions for the cuts. if temp/humidity are fine and you keep your medium appropriately "wet" then they will all work. maybe some will shave a day or two off, but they will all work if you keep conditions happy for rooting.


You are wrong.


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)

Healthy mums is the key to good clones imo.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

You too.


----------



## klx (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## sourgummy (Aug 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Posting the shit wasnt a great look for dvg... But I wouldnt have given dude a fukn thing, not even a response.. Gu has definitely done right by people, myself included, but I dont think any breeder should be on the hook for a "Mr. Picky".. If seeds dont germ, that's one thing.. but replacement packs because dude is a picky bitch?? nahhh
> 
> In life, people like _Mr. Picky_ tend to ruin things for the rest of us decent motherfukers


I agree he may not have deserved a replacement pack, but that needed to be delved into further as to what were the reasons he didnt find a keeper. What did he find? However DVG has done this like 4 or 5 times just that I have personally seen on IG where he posts the message someone sent him and then has a smart ass post to put the customer on blast and make them feel like an idiot. I mean you got to have a stupid head to be correct, and then go make yourself look wrong due to the way you handled it. That is kind of funny actually if you think about it. 

Also, are these replacement packs really so hard for him to send out when he in that IG post says he will send out a bunch to different people just for agreeing with him on there? some stupid crap he does encourages people to do this to him. Then so funny, he says you need a proof of purchase to verifty from now on. Holy hell, what the f were you doing before????? Is this so revolutionary to ask for a receipt?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2018)

klx said:


>


Gotta keep the debate alive.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 21, 2018)

Lucky 7s cracking out

 

Snake oil


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 21, 2018)

Jelly Pies, Blizzard Bush, Full Moon Fever status update... lookin more lush, finally.....


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jelly Pies, Blizzard Bush, Full Moon Fever status update... lookin more lush, finally.....
> 
> View attachment 4184858


I have had really good luck with foliar feedings to get plants back to great health. I stop foliar feeding while in flower.


----------



## main cola (Aug 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I have had really good luck with foliar feedings to get plants back to great health. I stop foliar feeding while in flower.


What are you using for the foliar feeding?


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> What are you using for the foliar feeding?


I rotate between first day Kelp, 2nd day Verde and the third day Bulletproof Si (silicon)
Kelp gets it on track, the verde feeds it and the silicon helps restore damage from stress and strengthens the leaves cell walls.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 21, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I rotate between first day Kelp, 2nd day Verde and the third day Bulletproof Si (silicon)
> Kelp gets it on track, the verde feeds it and the silicon helps restore damage from stress and strengthens the leaves cell walls.


Thanks, @tatonka ! Bottom of leaves only? At lights off?


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Thanks, @tatonka ! Bottom of leaves only? At lights off?


Yes, lights off.
Underside of leaves.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 21, 2018)

Powdery Mildew has been bad this year too. It stunts growth and kills leaves.
I hate powdery mildew more than spider mites


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 22, 2018)

People tend to not ph the silicon when foliar feeding btw this is so that is kills powdery mildew. Careful when using it as a root drench, ph after adding, makes pH crazy high can really fuck your garden up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 22, 2018)

I wish "breeders" spent less time goading the competition and more time working their lines but that's just me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2018)

Couple lvtk starting out under a T5


----------



## suthrngrwr (Aug 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wish "breeders" spent less time goading the competition and more time working their lines but that's just me.


No such thing as "hurry up and grow". These guys don't realize that finding your niche is more important in business than being the first to market.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 22, 2018)

Reverse Auctions are back up and LIVE


----------



## Florigrown (Aug 22, 2018)

Pig around day ~60 starting to get some swelling


----------



## Cptn (Aug 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Reverse Auctions are back up and LIVE


Great to see the machine starting to fire on all cylinders again!
Congrats @Gu~


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Reverse Auctions are back up and LIVE


I curse your family with a pox!  

(welcome back)


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 22, 2018)

Hurricane Lane is a category 5. I'm bringing the girls into my living room this morning. 150mph winds are too much I'm thinking.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it....


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 22, 2018)

Has anyone grown skywarden before? I am getting some cologne smells and kush , not really OG smelling but it's structure is very OG long and lanky. What is the flavor profile of this strain anyone know?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it....
> 
> View attachment 4185062


I've ordered from DC seedexchange quite a few times. Fast shipping. Nvr not got what I ordered.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it.... ]


DC is legit. You can also order Hazeman direct, through him (his strain list is impressive). Check the Hazeman thread here. Or Infinity Genetics on Instagram.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

Damn 10 bucks shipping now?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

Hazeman also jus released choc thai


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

Jus a heads up.... if you're a goji fan. Then check out @thenotsoesoteric this is Tang Pow × Goji OG probably one of the nicest goji crosses I've run. Super easy to grow, she has a super heavy orangish nose on her. Great side branching. Shes very forgiving to nutes. And who doesnt like Goji.

Cookies n Chem back left


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it....
> 
> View attachment 4185062


https://www.rollitup.org/t/dc-seed-exchange.926533/

DCSE is solid.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 22, 2018)

Last comment on that Forum a guy says ask for the roll it up diss count code FYI


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Last comment on that Forum a guy says ask for the roll it up diss count code FYI


I saw that....  Still not a paid advertiser, eh?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

Well I added a pack of beans to my cart shipping was $10.00 the pack went down in auction. And now shipping changed to $13.00 what the hell


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/dc-seed-exchange.926533/
> 
> DCSE is solid.


I see you got the white grapes a while back- did you run them?? Reviews? Any photos? PM me? Looks like they also have some Stardawg crosses in there as well. Okay, I'll move this banter to the other forum now...


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I see you got the white grapes a while back- did you run them?? Reviews? Any photos? PM me? Looks like they also have some Stardawg crosses in there as well. Okay, I'll move this banter to the other forum now...


I started them, but I had a rocky start at the beginning of the season and killed probably 30-40 seedlings (through my own bumble-fuckery)...1 White Grapes made it through, was a male. Great looking plant structure wise, vigorous growth. Would definitely try it again.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I started them, but I had a rocky start at the beginning of the season and killed probably 30-40 seedlings (through my own bumble-fuckery)...1 White Grapes made it through, was a male. Great looking plant structure wise, vigorous growth. Would definitely try it again.


Ouch!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hurricane Lane is a category 5. I'm bringing the girls into my living room this morning. 150mph winds are too much I'm thinking.


Get some bamboo stakes, you'll be alright.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Ouch!


Yep...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I wish "breeders" spent less time goading the competition and more time working their lines but that's just me.


Regardless of what business it is, it's a poor practice to rag on your competition, even if the facts are correct. I suspect there's been hard feelings since DVG complained about ~gu selling his beans at a discount and subsequently not doing any further business with. ~gu's always struck me as smart. Everyone stumps their toe now and again



Spondylo Grow said:


> DC is legit. You can also order Hazeman direct, through him (his strain list is impressive). Check the Hazeman thread here. Or Infinity Genetics on Instagram.


@DC Seed Exchange is solid; good varied selections and top notch fulfillment.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are wrong.


rabble rabble .
speaking of clones, i'll be going to transplant some lvtk cuts that my partner says all rooted while i was away on mini vacation. i'll snap a few pics i'm sure. i think the lvtk go to 12/12 today, but won't know for sure until i can inspect and ensure the thrips are gone.



klx said:


> Healthy mums is the key to good clones imo.


for sure. i was just assuming that, but you're right


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Regardless of what business it is, it's a poor practice to rag on your competition, even if the facts are correct. I suspect there's been hard feelings since DVG complained about ~gu selling his beans at a discount and subsequently not doing any further business with. ~gu's always struck me as smart. Everyone stumps their toe now and again
> 
> 
> 
> @DC Seed Exchange is solid; good varied selections and top notch fulfillment.


and tbh, i have seen dvg be a dick more than once on various platforms. there's always drama between breeders, and i appreciate that Gu~ mostly stays away from it these days.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it....
> 
> View attachment 4185062


They are LEGIT. I ordered hazemans strawberry cough from them. You will not be dissappointed with DC Seed Exchange. Awesome freebies too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I added a pack of beans to my cart shipping was $10.00 the pack went down in auction. And now shipping changed to $13.00 what the hell


No more "under 25 bucks" out the door. Those days are over. Was fortunate to stock up before this day came.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> and tbh, i have seen dvg be a dick more than once on various platforms. there's always drama between breeders, and i appreciate that Gu~ mostly stays away from it these days.


Dvg is a complete and total fuckn dickbag. I have several packs of gear. And I will nvr run them bc hes an asshole. If your a total asshat then your gear isnt going in my garden just bc of principal. I'ma nobody. But this nobody will not grow his shit to give him credit for me making his plants look good.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 22, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> No more "under 25 bucks" out the door. Those days are over.


I dont mind paying 10 shipping. But then for it to raise to 13 bC the price dropped in auction. Especially after shot gets snagged then you wanna up the shipping price. To over double shipping it better come with more than cardboard and cheap ass tissue paper.


----------



## Farmer.J (Aug 22, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I have an education in hydrocarbons n LELs
> Also a completely vented (down draft) area.
> It’s a about hazard control.
> I thought about pressing but don’t wanna bother with packing the little bags,
> ...


Come over for a visit, you can use my press, just keep me stoned until you are done. No loan neeeded


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Get some bamboo stakes, you'll be alright.


Just downgraded to cat4


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just downgraded to cat4


I'm not sure the difference between 160mph winds and 155mph winds is much cause for celebration, ha ha! I have a feeling it will move further west than they expect. Oahu, Kauai and Niihau will probably get the worst of it IMO. Or at least that's what I'm hoping for. I have a greenhouse full of GPS plants almost ready to harvest that I'm hoping doesn't get blown away, ha ha!


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 22, 2018)

Do male flowers open all at once? Does it start to open from the bottom first? Maybe vice versa? Just wondering how everyone goes about knowing when to prepare to collect pollen?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 22, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I'm not sure the difference between 160mph winds and 155mph winds is much cause for celebration, ha ha! I have a feeling it will move further west than they expect. Oahu, Kauai and Niihau will probably get the worst of it IMO. Or at least that's what I'm hoping for. I have a greenhouse full of GPS plants almost ready to harvest that I'm hoping doesn't get blown away, ha ha!


I got my fingers crossed for us.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I know this is like posting here about the competition, but does anyone have any experience with DC seed exchange? I've been eyeing Hazeman's White Grapes strain, as i used to get this on occasion at UMass back in the 90s.... Sort of nostalgic, wanted to check it out, and DC is the only place I've seen it....


If you got something called White Grapes in the 90’s, it wasn’t this. I don’t thing Grape Stomper showed up until the late 2000s.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you got something called White Grapes in the 90’s, it wasn’t this. I don’t thing Grape Stomper showed up until the late 2000s.


I was a bit reluctant to hit the like button... bummer...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 22, 2018)

Yeah Grapestomper was like 2012 or later? Can track it by searching for keyplays posts on icmag threatening the guy giving out clones and shit with a baseball bat since he knew where he lived. I remember that shit show distinctly, lol. That was right before release.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Do male flowers open all at once? Does it start to open from the bottom first? Maybe vice versa? Just wondering how everyone goes about knowing when to prepare to collect pollen?


I’ve been hauling in a bunch of pollen lately. There isn’t really a pattern or top to bottom route for this. If you see clusters of males flowers that are fat they are about to nut. 

My method is to chop the tops off about ten inches down and move them to a glass container with cloning solution ( argument about cloning method is a few pages before this lol) then wait til they bust and collect on a mirror or glass plate.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 22, 2018)

I’ve been collecting so much pollen because unfortunately I ran into a high male rate. All my Chickasaw cooler ended up males which is kind of a bummer as I got them through the tester drop and I was looking forward to flowering them. They smelled amazing and had purple veining throughout so I am going to pop more.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 22, 2018)

How long is pollen viable for? I know corn pollen is only good for a few hours..


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> How long is pollen viable for? I know corn pollen is only good for a few hours..


In the freezer with some flour, at least a year...

Many breeders have said longer


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 22, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’ve been collecting so much pollen because unfortunately I ran into a high male rate. All my Chickasaw cooler ended up males which is kind of a bummer as I got them through the tester drop and I was looking forward to flowering them. They smelled amazing and had purple veining throughout so I am going to pop more.


Were there any distinctive smell or just dankness? I really want to pop these for fun...I love strains with good genes I have no fuckin clue how the genes will recombine.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dvg is a complete and total fuckn dickbag. I have several packs of gear. And I will nvr run them bc hes an asshole. If your a total asshat then your gear isnt going in my garden just bc of principal. I'ma nobody. But this nobody will not grow his shit to give him credit for me making his plants look good.


Fish food or send em on to someone else ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jus a heads up.... if you're a goji fan. Then check out @thenotsoesoteric this is Tang Pow × Goji OG probably one of the nicest goji crosses I've run. Super easy to grow, she has a super heavy orangish nose on her. Great side branching. Shes very forgiving to nutes. And who doesnt like Goji.
> View attachment 4185073
> Cookies n Chem back left
> View attachment 4185074


She's looking good there Whyte. She shouldn't stretch too much on you. My goji x tp and the one of the miyagi x tp have mild stretches to them and I left both of those up topped.

Here's mine at 20ish days 12/12

Edit: Just smelled the goji and I'm picking up citrus terps for sure, still early but it's more a lemony orange smell. Stoked on that. The miyagi x tp smells like fruity pebbles, hoping that stays.


----------



## THT (Aug 22, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Do male flowers open all at once? Does it start to open from the bottom first? Maybe vice versa? Just wondering how everyone goes about knowing when to prepare to collect pollen?


@GrowRijt pretty much answered, but to add to it, I normally see the pre-flowers open and drop a little pollen first, it seems like its a first come first open for most of them, however once the quickening begins and flowers start opening all over it's pretty much a never ending stream of flowers and new pollen. You just sort of have to learn to tell when the flowers look like they are about to open, but I am usually able to tell a day or two before the first pollen starts to drop.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Were there any distinctive smell or just dankness? I really want to pop these for fun...I love strains with good genes I have no fuckin clue how the genes will recombine.


They were pretty stiff citrus and glass cleaner with some light floral smell. I kept a male for a chuck. I mean this combo is completely underrated IMHO. Not sure why it’s discontinued. You have a 60% stardawg lineage with some Cali O. It is pretty similar in smell to the chinook haze I have going but was more purple veining and better structure.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Blizzard bush 54 days since flip


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Night rider lemon candy pheno

54 days flower


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Garlix 

52 days of flower

Scents are starting to pop out now, you got a fresh dirt aroma, followed by moth balls , with stardawg in the background 

Getting excited for what a cured final product will be like


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 22, 2018)

Jelly pie

9 weeks of flower

Some pistils starting to rust up, still spitting whites

Aroma is fruit snacks all of a sudden, really can smell a grape/strawberry jelly aroma

Still stackin , such vibrant colors


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 22, 2018)

Ok guys round 3 greenpoint seeds *ding *ding ... 

Again started out with about 18 seeds and ended up with about 6 keepers. Same scenario as last two runs really.

Have not found what's considered the holy grail with this company yet. 

No two plants have resembled each other. (slightly / above slightly with some yes) definitely not others. 

Solid 6.5 out of 10 overall for Greenpoint after run three with their gear. Top notch service. Great guys (toward us anyway). The keepers produced Good smoke. 

(Was expecting just a little bit more after reading all the hype. Being honest) 

1. Wanted more keepers
2. Wanted more flavor
3. The stone was nice

The keepers have been stoney. No doubt about it. Just not the flavors I'd hope for. Again, 100% organic grows all three runs. 

Really want to throw some of these outdoors and see what we come up with!

Not giving up on this company (nor do I believe they aren't worth a shot). We still have a few seeds left. Maybe the grail will be in there. Saving them for the outdoors next time around.


----------



## genuity (Aug 22, 2018)

All stardawg dad? @Cheesy Bo' Greesy 

I just went back to the monster cookies dad,always got badass plants from that.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 22, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Ok guys round 3 greenpoint seeds *ding *ding ...
> 
> Again started out with about 18 seeds and ended up with about 6 keepers. Same scenario as last two runs really.
> 
> ...


Which strains did you run? Just out of curiosity. I'm on my first GPS pack which is Sundance Kid, but I have a few others.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 22, 2018)

lvtk along with the og and mk ultra cuts will get their first 12 hours of darkness tonight. everything got a big clearex flush and after a thorough clean i refilled the reservoir with the veg+bloom. they got their first flood of the new nutes right after. fingers crossed. i have high hopes for the veg+bloom.

moved my lights all the way up so i have ~4ft from lights to canopy right now, but i am probably gonna have to supercrop a bunch, especially on the ogs.







clones of both the lvtk plants rooted quickly and easily. all 4 cuts taken rooted. pic of the plugs is after 8 days. the blurry one is right after they were transplanted to 4.5 inch pots of coco. rapid rooters were soaked in a solution of jacks 321 and +life from hydroponic research. used whatever gel i had on-hand. i think it's called root-tech or something.













more pics when there is something to show.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> View attachment 4185087


maybe shipping style changed a bit...


----------



## tman42 (Aug 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> In CO Bed Bath and Beyond has cannabis cookbooks by the slow cookers.


They have these in WA also.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> All stardawg dad? @Cheesy Bo' Greesy
> 
> I just went back to the monster cookies dad,always got badass plants from that.


No brother about 5 strains mixed in there started out with 6. (3rd run of GPS gear)

Purple Mountains Majesty
Night Rider
Cali Cannon
Gunslinger
Blizzard Bush

6 plants total

For some reason the Evergreen didn't fly this time. First two runs Evergreen was tasty and resilient. Thought that was strange. Nothings changed in the room temp/humidity wise nor have the nutrients.

One of the Evergreens in the first run was top notch smoke. Believe that's what they were going for when they created the strain. 

Will have to give those Monster Cookies a shot. Sounds sweet!


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Which strains did you run? Just out of curiosity. I'm on my first GPS pack which is Sundance Kid, but I have a few others.


3rd run of GPS now. All of them have been:

Purple Mountains Majesty
Night Rider
Blizzard Bush
Gunslinger 
Cali Cannon
Evergreen

Would love to see how the Sundance Kid turns out. Keep us updated brother!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> 3rd run of GPS now. All of them have been:
> 
> Purple Mountains Majesty
> Night Rider
> ...


I've got 2 Sundance Kid going outdoors right now. Very impressive plants, about 3 weeks in and already getting frosty. Sweet berry-ish smell, reminds me of a berry flavored candy.

Pics from a couple days ago.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> No brother about 5 strains mixed in there started out with 6. (3rd run of GPS gear)
> 
> Purple Mountains Majesty
> Night Rider
> ...


To be honest I bought multiple packs of pretty much his whole line, except those. Wish you luck with other sets of genes from him.

Suggestion: Sundae Stallion, Cookies and Chem, and Jelly Pie should be homeruns for anyone.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2018)

Anybody else gotten their sample of Athena Biosis? Mine came in today.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Ok guys round 3 greenpoint seeds *ding *ding ...
> 
> Again started out with about 18 seeds and ended up with about 6 keepers. Same scenario as last two runs really.
> 
> ...


What kind of light is that?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 23, 2018)

@Cheesy Bo' Greesy, how does the Blizzard Bush compare to Purple Mountain Majesty or Night Rider or California Cannon as I have run all those and have a fresh pack of Blizzard Bush?


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Anybody else gotten their sample of Athena Biosis? Mine came in today.
> 
> View attachment 4185473


Ordered mine today. Got to love Free Samples, I'm also waiting on 3 - 8oz samples from aurora innovations (Roots Organics). Any other samples out there worth getting?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 23, 2018)

A few Pebble Pusher shots from last night. They just hit week 6.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

You always take beautiful shots. How long do you "veg" your plants or do you go right into 12/12?
I have 11 Jelly Pies and 12 Full Moon Fever about 3 weeks in veg. 
Gonna wait 1 more week and flip.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

No more "free" shipping on orders of 150.00 or more?


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few Pebble Pusher shots from last night. They just hit week 6.View attachment 4185579View attachment 4185580 View attachment 4185581View attachment 4185582 View attachment 4185583View attachment 4185585


nice lub! that looks like it's gonna yield a giant harvest of og looking nugs. how do they smell?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You always take beautiful shots. How long do you "veg" your plants or do you go right into 12/12?
> I have 11 Jelly Pies and 12 Full Moon Fever about 3 weeks in veg.
> Gonna wait 1 more week and flip.


These vegged about 6 weeks I believe.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> nice lub! that looks like it's gonna yield a giant harvest of og looking nugs. how do they smell?


The smells vary, one smells like sweet lime candy, two is pure Stardawg industrial chemical/ garlic funk, three smells like sweet baked cookies, and four is pure pinesol/ lemon cleaner stench. The yield is gonna be up there. They are all very vigorous.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 23, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> The smells vary, one smells like sweet lime candy, two is pure Stardawg industrial chemical/ garlic funk, three smells like sweet baked cookies, and four is pure pinesol/ lemon cleaner stench. The yield is gonna be up there. They are all very vigorous.


Impressive . . . We are all waiting for the final report once it's cured!!!


----------



## Med68w (Aug 23, 2018)

Lupine Lime 4 weeks from breaking ground.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Anybody else gotten their sample of Athena Biosis? Mine came in today.
> 
> View attachment 4185473


Did it come in box with out any labeling of what it was?


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did it come in box with out any labeling of what it was?


mine came in a regular manila envelope with bubble wrap , return just said Athena products no advertising


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> mine came in a regular manila envelope with bubble wrap , return just said Athena products no advertising


Tyvm


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> mine came in a regular manila envelope with bubble wrap , return just said Athena products no advertising


Same.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 23, 2018)

Sorry guys, been MIA for a bit but like I said, over that free sample of bennies that was offered by the Jungle Boys or who ever that was, and I was ripping them over the shipping stipulations not being in plain view, I said I would eat every word if they came through, well shout out to them, the guys still came through.
NugHeuser is happy Nug


----------



## Total Head (Aug 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Anybody else gotten their sample of Athena Biosis? Mine came in today.
> 
> View attachment 4185473



got mine today, too. 



i'm recycled organic for a while now but i'm still stuck with bagged compost. I've used a few cheaper inoculants with pretty decent results so i'm eager to see if this fancy stuff blows me away or not. I have 5 cackleberry well into veg but I've already put a mykos sample in all but one of them and my lvtk clone and i'm leaving those "naked". I have 4 cannabiogen panama dc that just broke soil a few days ago. I'll try it when I transplant them to their 1 gal in a couple weeks or so.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> No more "free" shipping on orders of 150.00 or more?


Things are changing for sure.
Ground shipping went from $5 to $13, cash discount is gone, and coupons can't be stacked with nuggets. 

Auctions just became a lot less appealing...

If I get lucky and snag a pack for $26, shipping is an additional *50%*. 

Yeah, no.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Pretty much 50.00 a pack now. Also you have to use a Priority free mail envelope now. I ordered Sun Driver and Pebble Pusher. Stamped my envelope like normal, got ready to ship and now I can't use it. Gonna just cancel my order and piss on it. Total BS.


I can't send cash thru regular mail anymore -- even though I've had zero problems??? 
This adds another $7 to the total, plus a trip to the post office. 

I'm done.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What kind of light is that?


The 600h kit from HLG. Bought it through growers lights. Has a dimmer switch etc.

So far seems to be the best led light we've owned.

Only complaint is the quantum boards are mounted pretty close together. We knew this going into it so the plan was we were going to put the light on a mover and move it a couple feet. Haven't bought the mover yet. That's next on the list.

By the way they aren't that cool when turned up. If we didn't have the fan on the thing it heats up significantly. At least more than we originally anticipated. Nothing like hps but warmer than you might think.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Anybody else gotten their sample of Athena Biosis? Mine came in today.
> 
> View attachment 4185473


Still waiting.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can't send cash thru regular mail anymore -- even though I've had zero problems???
> This adds another $7 to the total, plus a trip to the post office.
> 
> I'm done.


I talked to Ally and she said we can still use a regular envelope if we want. Gu was just trying to make things easier on the customers.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> The 600h kit from HLG. Bought it through growers lights. Has a dimmer switch etc.
> 
> So far seems to be the best led light we've owned.
> 
> ...


Yes, LEDs get hot. Difference is the heat is above the light and not below, reason for a heatsink to pull the heat away from the diode. I run 5.88" aluminum (bar type) heatsinks from Heatsink USA. I run a passive heatsink, but I also run a fan and they stay pretty cool. Heat destroys LEDs.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> mine came in a regular manila envelope with bubble wrap , return just said Athena products no advertising


thanks ordered some! cant beat it! 5$


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> thanks ordered some! cant beat it! 5$


Makes 200 Gallons of soil drench, That's one hell of a sample if you ask me. Any other good samples out there you can point me towards yimbeans?


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm glad I stumbled upon the athena biosis and shared it. Mine should probably be here today too, it shipped on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited to see what we as a group decide about it.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Makes 200 Gallons of soil drench, That's one hell of a sample if you ask me. Any other good samples out there you can point me towards yimbeans?


www.Greenleafnutrients.com
Get a sample bag of the "MegaCrop" 1 part dry nutrient. Free 230g bag for $3 shipping. One of the best 1 part dry nutrients I've ever used. I got a sample bag and have been using it exclusively since. That was over a year ago.
Use "megacroppromo" code at checkout.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Get a sample bag of the "MegaCrop" 1 part dry nutrient. Free 220g bag for $3 shipping. One of the best 1 part dry nutrients I've ever used. I got a sample bag and have been using it exclusively since. That was over a year ago.


Will do, Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes, LEDs get hot. Difference is the heat is above the light and not below, reason for a heatsink to pull the heat away from the diode. I run 5.88" aluminum (bar type) heatsinks from Heatsink USA. I run a passive heatsink, but I also run a fan and they stay pretty cool. Heat destroys LEDs.


The heat is also more dispersed over a larger surface area, rather than being concentrated around one giant bulb. So there’s no strong hot spot. Still, watt for watt, it’s gonna heat the room/tent about the same as HID.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The heat is also more dispersed over a larger surface area, rather than being concentrated around one giant bulb. So there’s no strong hot spot. Still, watt for watt, it’s gonna heat the room/tent about the same as HID.


Lots of folks dont think LED put off heat, but they do. Though it is less heat than equivelant HPS, its still heat. Plus a lot of folks forget to mention that unlike a HPS/MH hood that can duct heat away from the room -most LED manufacturers dont make a convenient way to exhaust the heat from the LED out of your room. You have to cool your room vs exhausting the heat out of a grow room through a duct to relieve high temps. Though LED has afforded me the ability to grow in the summer months, HPS still holds a place in my rooms. Here in MI, I rely on the heat from the HPS to heat the rooms in the colder months.Its a win/win.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 23, 2018)

A watt of electricity is a watt of heat,less radiant heat with led but the tradeoff is you can use less wattage to get the same amount of light.people think led run cool that's bs.also less wattage to cool means less air conditioning power.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> @Cheesy Bo' Greesy, how does the Blizzard Bush compare to Purple Mountain Majesty or Night Rider or California Cannon as I have run all those and have a fresh pack of Blizzard Bush?


The Blizzard Bush is a thc bomb. Trichomes everywhere. As compared to the others it has been the most sativa dominant of the bunch ALL three runs (this has been our experience anyway).

Longer and lanky needs extra training/staking and took some time to finish. Nice stone! just wish it had more flavor.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Makes 200 Gallons of soil drench, That's one hell of a sample if you ask me. Any other good samples out there you can point me towards yimbeans?


Sample bottle of fish shit...
https://fishheadfarms.com/
Description sounds interesting. I have one, yet to try however


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

420nstargazer said:


> Sample bottle of fish shit...
> 
> Description sounds interesting. I have one, yet to try however


Great! Thank you for the Info and Link, I'll let you know what I think about the product on my next grow!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'm glad I stumbled upon the athena biosis and shared it. Mine should probably be here today too, it shipped on Monday or Tuesday. I'm excited to see what we as a group decide about it.


has anyone gotten it not in one of their listed states?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Makes 200 Gallons of soil drench, That's one hell of a sample if you ask me. Any other good samples out there you can point me towards yimbeans?


for sure! we need a forum for this, wonder if there is one?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> has anyone gotten it not in one of their listed states?


yes, someone did.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 23, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yes, someone did.


thanks. Here's one back at ya. Nice the samples are out there.

https://urbnatural.com/


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> has anyone gotten it not in one of their listed states?


Me, its supposed to be here in Hawaii. The storm system has probably slowed mail down, but last time I tracked it had left Mira Loma CA.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> thanks. Here's one back at ya. Nice the samples are out there.


Thanks Bodyne! Looks like a great product to try


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> for sure! we need a forum for this, wonder if there is one?


I agree, I hate to walk all over someone's forum talking about samples


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Lots of folks dont think LED put off heat, but they do. Though it is less heat than equivelant HPS, its still heat. Plus a lot of folks forget to mention that unlike a HPS/MH hood that can duct heat away from the room -most LED manufacturers dont make a convenient way to exhaust the heat from the LED out of your room. You have to cool your room vs exhausting the heat out of a grow room through a duct to relieve high temps. Though LED has afforded me the ability to grow in the summer months, HPS still holds a place in my rooms. Here in MI, I rely on the heat from the HPS to heat the rooms in the colder months.Its a win/win.


They put off heat but they are more than twice as efficient. 500 watts of my cobs crush a 1000 watt hps with a slightly larger footprint for veg. My ursa's are too strong in the middle 2x2 area where I hit 1600 par easy. A little screen over the middle 4 cobs ameliorates this issue (I have the original versions I am told this is fixed in the new version). That is how they are way less heat. Watt for watt as you guys are saying for sure but you use half the watts.


----------



## Noinch (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Things are changing for sure.
> Ground shipping went from $5 to $13, cash discount is gone, and coupons can't be stacked with nuggets.
> 
> Auctions just became a lot less appealing...
> ...


I agree. Paying $39 for a pack of premium genetics is disgusting. Gu should absolutely feel ashamed for insulting us and trying to extort us. How are people supposed to feed their kids when we have to shell out that kind of cash?! In fact, I'm going to burn all my seed packs and stickers from GPS. First it was giving us less FREE MONEY when we order, then it was GOING ABOVE AND BEYOND with customer service and doing everything he could to make things right when shit hit the fan. THEN HE TOOK AUCTIONS DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS!!!! and NOW shipping is A LITTLE MORE EXPENSIVE. I'M DONE! 




Oh wait it's still better than anywhere else


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

Damn talk about breaking the bank. God damn capitalists. Why we don't just use the government to steal all their money and force them to work for free is beyond me.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Funny thing happened today, One of the discussions in here was about "High Brix". I ordered a gal and the "mail carrier" arrived today, honking his horn, so I knew I had a package. He opens the trunk and the smell hit us. That gallon jug had sprung a major leak in the back of this mans trunk among other packages on his route. 
Poor fella. lol
Just one of them days amongst all the rest.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I agree. Paying $39 for a pack of premium genetics is disgusting. Gu should absolutely feel ashamed for insulting us and trying to extort us. How are people supposed to feed their kids when we have to shell out that kind of cash?! In fact, I'm going to burn all my seed packs and stickers from GPS. First it was giving us less FREE MONEY when we order, then it was GOING ABOVE AND BEYOND with customer service and doing everything he could to make things right when shit hit the fan. THEN HE TOOK AUCTIONS DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS!!!! and NOW shipping is A LITTLE MORE EXPENSIVE. I'M DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was that sarcasm? 

LOL

Retail price for cookies & chem is $149.
Same with copper chem.

Then prices go to $89... 

Everyone should vote with their dollars. 

It won't take long for Gu to see the trends...


----------



## nc208 (Aug 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Sorry guys, been MIA for a bit but like I said, over that free sample of bennies that was offered by the Jungle Boys or who ever that was, and I was ripping them over the shipping stipulations not being in plain view, I said I would eat every word if they came through, well shout out to them, the guys still came through.
> NugHeuser is happy Nug


At least they made good for you. I got an email a few days after saying Sorry we aren't sending free samples to Canada at this time. They were nice and refunded my money cuz of exchange rate I ended up making a few pennies off them so I'm good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They put off heat but they are more than twice as efficient. 500 watts of my cobs crush a 1000 watt hps with a slightly larger footprint for veg. My ursa's are too strong in the middle 2x2 area where I hit 1600 par easy. A little screen over the middle 4 cobs ameliorates this issue (I have the original versions I am told this is fixed in the new version). That is how they are way less heat. Watt for watt as you guys are saying for sure but you use half the watts.


Simple way to explain plant usable energy vs heat. Say HPS is 35% usable photons, but it has 65% wasted energy in heat at a certain temp 20 C On the other hand, LED COB is 65% usable photons, but only 35% loss do to heat. The LED's are 2x as efficient at say, 20C.
At the end of the day, it's about how much usable energy you can get out of a kilowatt.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


Cookies and Chem was 89.00 until all of us started bragging about it. He raised it to 149.00 soon after. lol
And he has had a huge influx of customers since April Fools Day. The S1's made that man famous. Brilliant!
If our purchase order numbers are correct, his business(lifetime sales) has almost doubled since April 1st.
Well played!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cookies and Chem was 89.00 until all of us started bragging about it. He raised it to 149.00 soon after. lol
> And he has had a huge influx of customers since April Fools Day. The S1's made that man famous. Brilliant!
> If our purchase order numbers are correct, his business(lifetime sales) has doubled since April 1st.
> Well played!


The S1 debacle still resulted in net sales since we had to send em back to get a refund. Most people probably opted for nuggets and kept the shit beans.


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4185728


Most have no idea they are spoiled,thee best service and great prices,auctions,specials,bonuses.And after purchase support,backed by the man himself.Best price for international shipping of anyone.I never complain as it doesn't,and won't get any better than GPS


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I agree. Paying $39 for a pack of premium genetics is disgusting. Gu should absolutely feel ashamed for insulting us and trying to extort us. How are people supposed to feed their kids when we have to shell out that kind of cash?! In fact, I'm going to burn all my seed packs and stickers from GPS. First it was giving us less FREE MONEY when we order, then it was GOING ABOVE AND BEYOND with customer service and doing everything he could to make things right when shit hit the fan. THEN HE TOOK AUCTIONS DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS!!!! and NOW shipping is A LITTLE MORE EXPENSIVE. I'M DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GPS has the most active thread here and has an active following primarily because of cheap packs. I mean, it says something when most popping their beans are hoping for a non-Stardawg pheno. You can get Bodhi packs for $50 (buy two get one) every day of the week without waiting for sales or auctions. His stuff is regularly submitted to cups, regularly used in other’s breeding programs, and offers more variety in genetics than anyone else around. There’s a price point where GPS loses its appeal.


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> At least they made good for you. I got an email a few days after saying Sorry we aren't sending free samples to Canada at this time. They were nice and refunded my money cuz of exchange rate I ended up making a few pennies off them so I'm good.


Pretty much like most things,it sucks..fk free trade,it's like were a 3rd world country I wanted to really try urb,talked to a rep...sry don't,won't ship to canada


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Every Seed I have grown has come from ILGM, Never had an issue with any genetics except there autoflower AK-47 and Amnesia Haze strains both only had a 50% Germination rate. They ship just about anywhere in the world because you pay for it with their high seed prices. lol


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Every Seed I have grown has come from ILGM, Never had an issue with any genetics except there autoflower AK-47 and Amnesia Haze strains both only had a 50% Germination rate. They ship just about anywhere in the world because you pay for it. lol


You need to try a real breeder sometime.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You need to try a real breeder sometime.


New to this hobby and need to be discreet, On my 6th grow and so far don't have any other genetics to compare them too. Loved the White Widow and Big Bud strains I got from them


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> GPS has the most active thread here and has an active following primarily because of cheap packs. I mean, it says something when most popping their beans are hoping for a non-Stardawg pheno. You can get Bodhi packs for $50 (buy two get one) every day of the week without waiting for sales or auctions. His stuff is regularly submitted to cups, regularly used





jayblaze710 said:


> GPS has the most active thread here and has an active following primarily because of cheap packs. I mean, it says something when most popping their beans are hoping for a non-Stardawg pheno. You can get Bodhi packs for $50 (buy two get one) every day of the week without waiting for sales or auctions. His stuff is regularly submitted to cups, regularly used in other’s breeding programs, and offers more variety in genetics than anyone else around. There’s a price point where GPS loses its appeal.


I agree and disagree at the same time if that's possible in this thread. I do think that Gu knows that we are popping our packs looking for non stardog phenos. For example in the SDK description he stated that "this is your chance to get the coveted clone only sunset sherbert pheno" or something along those lines. I'm gonna be looking at bhodi because I haven't grown any of his stuff, but he seems extremely popular.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> New to this hobby and need to be discreet, On my 6th grow and so far don't have any other genetics to compare them too. Loved the White Widow and Big Bud strains I got from them


If you’re in the US there’s nothing more discreet than buying from within the country. If you’re out of the country, there are other European banks that are vendors for breeders with good success getting past customs. I’ve actually heard ILGM can be pretty bad for that.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you’re in the US there’s nothing more discreet than buying from within the country. If you’re out of the country, there are other European banks that are vendors for breeders with good success getting past customs. I’ve actually heard ILGM can be pretty bad for that.


Who would you recommend for inside the US? To be honest I did 3 large orders from them, Picked the best plants from each batch, Cloned and used Tiresias Mist and made my own seeds, every seed iv tested and grown has been great.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Who would you recommend for inside the US?


You’re in his thread right now


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> Who would you recommend for inside the US?


Bodhi Seeds, Relentless Genetics, Karma Genetics, Archive, Alien Genetics to name a few.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 23, 2018)

Last pack of Jelly Pie just listed on Reverse Auction.

Restock won't be until 2019


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Last pack of Jelly Pie just listed on Reverse Auction.
> 
> Restock won't be until 2019


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> New to this hobby and need to be discreet, On my 6th grow and so far don't have any other genetics to compare them too. Loved the White Widow and Big Bud strains I got from them


Have you grown any of ILGMS genetics ?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cookies and Chem was 89.00 until all of us started bragging about it. He raised it to 149.00 soon after. lol
> And he has had a huge influx of customers since April Fools Day. The S1's made that man famous. Brilliant!
> If our purchase order numbers are correct, his business(lifetime sales) has almost doubled since April 1st.
> Well played!


You’re bragging about people getting ripped off like that’s a good thing.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Have you grown any of ILGMS genetics ?


That's all I have ever grown, I like them but don't have any other genetics to compare them too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Hey @Noinch, tell us how lucky we are...


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 23, 2018)

the numbers associated with orders are also associated with any piece of information added to the website.
It's more of a log number. Def does not represent the amount of orders.
Back on the shopify website, that was different. The numbers were sequential.

I'm sure someone with a Word Press background can explain better.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 23, 2018)

And the S1 debacle was def the WORST thing to have happened on the site. Lost a ton of good peeps.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> You’re bragging about people getting ripped off like that’s a good thing.


Who got ripped off? 
He just took advantage of an opportunity that rose up and came out on top. Would be different if his seeds were junk, but that's not the case.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Was that sarcasm?
> 
> LOL
> 
> ...


For real though, people say "The seeds are already cheap enough, check what other breeders charge".

"Other breeders" aren't using the same male (found by someone else), to clones others found, 3 years after the release of their first work. Many reports of males in very unlucky high ratios means less chances at finding a female that leans towards the mother. Let alone playing the genetic crapshoot of finding a plant that improves on both sides of parental stock.

Not saying the high male ratio is set in stone and the same for everyone but I rarely hear of people popping full packs of regs and finding just a couple of females in other gear, could be more aware of it happening recently than it is a long term trend.

Could say there's more of a chance you won't find a keeper or what you're probably looking for than "other breeders". Not a knock, merely an observation most consumers could make.

If given the choice of paying double for "another breeder's" work, with the current pricing structure, even with auctions; because of shipping costs it's gonna be "another breeder's" work. I'm paying more for genetic diversity than what is possible from GPS gear.

There's more to consider than price and if it's gonna be "good" for most of us.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> New to this hobby and need to be discreet, On my 6th grow and so far don't have any other genetics to compare them too. Loved the White Widow and Big Bud strains I got from them


Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Seed Co., Dc Seed Exchange are a few good banks that come to mind from within the states. They all ship discreet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> For real though, people say "The seeds are already cheap enough, check what other breeders charge".
> 
> "Other breeders" aren't using the same male (found by someone else), to clones others found, 3 years after the release of their first work. Many reports of males in very unlucky high ratios means less chances at finding a female that leans towards the mother. Let alone playing the genetic crapshoot of finding a plant that improves on both sides of parental stock.
> 
> ...


It really depends on your goals.
I'm totally happy with my greenpoint seeds, and when I got a horrible M/F ratio Gu offered to replace the pack -- which was unexpected and appreciated very much.

But I'm still not thrilled about the changes...


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The S1 debacle still resulted in net sales since we had to send em back to get a refund. Most people probably opted for nuggets and kept the shit beans.


i got a refund and didn't send back the pack. no way i'm paying to ship back a bunch of bogus beans. it was gu's mistake so he gave me the option to send them back or not. i sent them to the garbage bin.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> You’re bragging about people getting ripped off like that’s a good thing.


i can personally tell you that a pack of cnc is easily worth the $150. i am not stoked it almost doubled in price, but the genetics are easily worth the price tag. i don't think i've ever seen a bad thing said about it. catch it on auction if you're not into paying that much.

nobody is getting 'ripped off' here.

look up some pictures and smoke reports if you're curious why he bumped it up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 23, 2018)

@Gu~ any plans to at least add 12 seeds to a pack in the future,Out of both packs of the testers i had i only got 7 females,All the others were balls to wall males.Ive had this issue in the past with other packs,Also out of 2 packs of snake oil only 12 germinated in water and 2 packs of lucky 7;s only 13 have popped open in water.The other 9 just sitting looking stupid.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey @Noinch, tell us how lucky we are...
> View attachment 4185794


Holy balls. Really 239 bucks. Glad I got two packs and the wife has 3. And I tossed one in my auction. It went up more than I thought. I think it went for 150


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i can personally tell you that a pack of cnc is easily worth the $150. i am not stoked it almost doubled in price, but the genetics are easily worth the price tag. i don't think i've ever seen a bad thing said about it. catch it on auction if you're not into paying that much.
> 
> nobody is getting 'ripped off' here.
> 
> look up some pictures and smoke reports if you're curious why he bumped it up.


Been smoking CnC all day. Can't wait till all 5 females are ready to try.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It really depends on your goals.
> I'm totally happy with my greenpoint seeds, and when I got a horrible M/F ratio Gu offered to replace the pack -- which was unexpected and appreciated very much.
> 
> But I'm still not thrilled about the changes...


I'm happy with my purchases as well, wouldn't really want to do it any differently given the choice. I'm just aware that there is a roll of the dice going on in many directions at once and factor that into what I'm willing to pay. 

It's like making many purchasing decisions in life, different strokes for different folks. Not a one size fits all approach to seed purchasing.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

First smoke of pebble pusher no cure. Beautiful cross. Shes def a fpog leaner. She has no chem at all in taste, all rainbows, sweet floral taste, with chem notes on your tongue. But not too much. The stardawg kinda leaned way out of this one. With the same taste on exhale. Out of glass pipe. Smooth smoke. Heavy lung expansion. The high hits you fast like an OG no creep at all. All head so far which I like. Little bit pressure behind the eyes. Kinda like a headband. Going on 90 mins since smoke and still happy. It's very uppity but not sativa uppity. Just kinda instantly change a boring day mood. Into a chipper day. Shes def getting run again in a 5gal bag. First run was 1gal transplanter.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Seed Co., Dc Seed Exchange are a few good banks that come to mind from within the states. They all ship discreet.


Thank you for the info!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i can personally tell you that a pack of cnc is easily worth the $150. i am not stoked it almost doubled in price, but the genetics are easily worth the price tag. i don't think i've ever seen a bad thing said about it. catch it on auction if you're not into paying that much.
> 
> nobody is getting 'ripped off' here.
> 
> look up some pictures and smoke reports if you're curious why he bumped it up.


I remember reading a few reviews for CnC here on RIU that weren't favorable. 
Not sure if they popped full packs though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First smoke of pebble pusher no cure. Beautiful cross. Shes def a fpog leaner. She has no chem at all in taste, all rainbows, sweet floral taste, with chem notes on your tongue. But not too much. The stardawg kinda leaned way out of this one. With the same taste on exhale. Out of glass pipe. Smooth smoke. Heavy lung expansion. The high hits you fast like an OG no creep at all. All head so far which I like. Little bit pressure behind the eyes. Kinda like a headband. Going on 90 mins since smoke and still happy. It's very uppity but not sativa uppity. Just kinda instantly change a boring day mood. Into a chipper day. Shes def getting run again in a 5gal bag. First run was 1gal transplanter.


Sounds like it's not a "tester" anymore. 

Of all the new strains, this one interests me the most.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Funny thing happened today, One of the discussions in here was about "High Brix". I ordered a gal and the "mail carrier" arrived today, honking his horn, so I knew I had a package. He opens the trunk and the smell hit us. That gallon jug had sprung a major leak in the back of this mans trunk among other packages on his route.
> Poor fella. lol
> Just one of them days amongst all the rest.


lol that sucks!!! nasty sticky as hell!


----------



## genuity (Aug 23, 2018)

1 of 5 pebble pusher was a winner for me,the rest look like the other pic by whyte..
Not to my liking at all.

Is that really what fruity pebbles looks like?

Going back to crosses that I enjoyed from GPS
Gg#4 X monster cookies


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds like it's not a "tester" anymore.
> 
> Of all the new strains, this one interests me the most.


FPOG is one of my all time favorite smokes. I got a couple batches of the stuff in the late 2000s. Was from a large op out west, both times I had it others in neighboring states on tokecity posting they had recently had/seen some. As widow described. I could legit take a couple hits off a spoon and make it a great evening, very potent, long lasting but oddly functional.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First smoke of pebble pusher no cure. Beautiful cross. Shes def a fpog leaner. She has no chem at all in taste, all rainbows, sweet floral taste, with chem notes on your tongue. But not too much. The stardawg kinda leaned way out of this one. With the same taste on exhale. Out of glass pipe. Smooth smoke. Heavy lung expansion. The high hits you fast like an OG no creep at all. All head so far which I like. Little bit pressure behind the eyes. Kinda like a headband. Going on 90 mins since smoke and still happy. It's very uppity but not sativa uppity. Just kinda instantly change a boring day mood. Into a chipper day. Shes def getting run again in a 5gal bag. First run was 1gal transplanter.


Awesome to hear. I will be popping my Sundae Stallions for next run which starts in November. I was torn on the FPOG and this one, but Sundae Stallion just has my interest. Will actually post pictures on the internet for the first time in 6 years or so. Feel a lot more comfortable with the way legalization is heading. Will hopefully have at least 12-18 females to share.


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First smoke of pebble pusher no cure. Beautiful cross. Shes def a fpog leaner. She has no chem at all in taste, all rainbows, sweet floral taste, with chem notes on your tongue. But not too much. The stardawg kinda leaned way out of this one. With the same taste on exhale. Out of glass pipe. Smooth smoke. Heavy lung expansion. The high hits you fast like an OG no creep at all. All head so far which I like. Little bit pressure behind the eyes. Kinda like a headband. Going on 90 mins since smoke and still happy. It's very uppity but not sativa uppity. Just kinda instantly change a boring day mood. Into a chipper day. Shes def getting run again in a 5gal bag. First run was 1gal transplanter.



Did this guy just say sumpin "nice and fuzzy" about a "Stardawg" cross???????????????


You only popped 1?


----------



## Sebud (Aug 23, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Impressive . . . We are all waiting for the final report once it's cured!!!





Noinch said:


> I agree. Paying $39 for a pack of premium genetics is disgusting. Gu should absolutely feel ashamed for insulting us and trying to extort us. How are people supposed to feed their kids when we have to shell out that kind of cash?! In fact, I'm going to burn all my seed packs and stickers from GPS. First it was giving us less FREE MONEY when we order, then it was GOING ABOVE AND BEYOND with customer service and doing everything he could to make things right when shit hit the fan. THEN HE TOOK AUCTIONS DOWN FOR A FEW DAYS!!!! and NOW shipping is A LITTLE MORE EXPENSIVE. I'M DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this


----------



## Noinch (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hey @Noinch, tell us how lucky we are...
> View attachment 4185794


I don't really get your point since the price of a reverse auction is kind of irrelevant since it goes down, oh no it was listed at $500, and what a surprise, nobody paid $500 and it went down

We're all being scammed


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 23, 2018)

Cowboy kush, tomahawk, copper chem, eagle scout 50% girls. started under the sun and a couple hours of hps and sunlight every day 90% germ rate planted straight into living soil no pre soak used a Turkey baster to give a few controlled shots of water into solo cup every day slowest one took 96 hours to break through the soil.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Did this guy just say sumpin "nice and fuzzy" about a "Stardawg" cross???????????????
> 
> 
> You only popped 1?


Yeah and It was female. That was all the room I had at the time.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i can personally tell you that a pack of cnc is easily worth the $150. i am not stoked it almost doubled in price, but the genetics are easily worth the price tag. i don't think i've ever seen a bad thing said about it. catch it on auction if you're not into paying that much.
> 
> nobody is getting 'ripped off' here.
> 
> look up some pictures and smoke reports if you're curious why he bumped it up.


You can get Cookies n Cream crosses direct from Exotic Genetix for that price, direct from the source. And I guarantee he’s popping more beans and searching for more males for his breeding plans than Gu.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> FPOG is one of my all time favorite smokes. I got a couple batches of the stuff in the late 2000s. Was from a large op out west, both times I had it others in neighboring states on tokecity posting they had recently had/seen some. As widow described. I could legit take a couple hits off a spoon and make it a great evening, very potent, long lasting but oddly functional.


I'm sure if you over indulged it would give you the couch lock effect. It's not any record breaking thc numbers. But I would have to guess over 20% and smoking alot I imagine the chem side of things would get to ya. And make ya sleepy. But its overall a good buzz. My ol lady jus went outta town till saturday night. When she gets back we are gonna stuff a cone. And see how she likes it. Shes kinda picky when it comes to it. And has better taste buds n nose for it. But I have some '91 chem and some 79 xmas bud floating now. I made room. Tossed a few clones I had. Got 4 of each. So hopefully something nice will come out. Bc i have a magnum opus male that i need to put to use. I think the pebble pusher and it will pair good. And the others too.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 23, 2018)

Damn, so many haters.
I don't know why people put so much effort into tearing other people down when they could just as easily be building something positive for themselves somewhere else.
Life in 2018 . . . 
The worst is people blaming their own mistakes on "genetics" but I'll say no more about that.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You can get Cookies n Cream crosses direct from Exotic Genetix for that price, direct from the source. And I guarantee he’s popping more beans and searching for more males for his breeding plans than Gu.


I've been reading up alot on ol Mike. I guess theres been quite a bit of herms coming outta his stuff. I kno IG has several posts of it. Not sure of the strains. But seen quite a few. I dont think 150 for stuff herming is any better than sjg charging 150-250 for the same problem. Its who can get the flavor of the month out first. Its unreal how many they release in a year. And people eat it up. I mean I know how long it takes to turn around making beans and trying to select the best of what I find. And I cant release 12 a year. Sometimes more. So what happened to you get what you pay for. Guess it's the opposite in the seed world. The more you pay the more shit you have to deal with.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been reading up alot on ol Mike. I guess theres been quite a bit of herms coming outta his stuff. I kno IG has several posts of it. Not sure of the strains. But seen quite a few. I dont think 150 for stuff herming is any better than sjg charging 150-250 for the same problem. Its who can get the flavor of the month out first. Its unreal how many they release in a year. And people eat it up. I mean I know how long it takes to turn around making beans and trying to select the best of what I find. And I cant release 12 a year. Sometimes more. So what happened to you get what you pay for. Guess it's the opposite in the seed world. The more you pay the more shit you have to deal with.


The real issue is that we're all growing strains based off of bagseed from herms in one way or another with 90% of modern American genetics. I don't think we are able to grow US based genetics without having some reasonable expectations of wading through some herms here and there, even with proper testing of progeny.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been reading up alot on ol Mike. I guess theres been quite a bit of herms coming outta his stuff. I kno IG has several posts of it. Not sure of the strains. But seen quite a few. I dont think 150 for stuff herming is any better than sjg charging 150-250 for the same problem. Its who can get the flavor of the month out first. Its unreal how many they release in a year. And people eat it up. I mean I know how long it takes to turn around making beans and trying to select the best of what I find. And I cant release 12 a year. Sometimes more. So what happened to you get what you pay for. Guess it's the opposite in the seed world. The more you pay the more shit you have to deal with.


He has some herms, but it isn't bad to be honest. Relegated to a few lines out of many. Cookies and Cream > OGKB and Cookies cuts imo in every facet of what you look for in a plant. Better yields, less mutants, breeds better, has better structure, more vigor, and better smell. I will be running some more original packs next run with the sundae stallion and will post.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Noinch said:


> I don't really get your point since the price of a reverse auction is kind of irrelevant since it goes down, oh no it was listed at $500, and what a surprise, nobody paid $500 and it went down
> 
> We're all being scammed


Your sarcasm is weak.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He has some herms, but it isn't bad to be honest. Relegated to a few lines out of many. Cookies and Cream > OGKB and Cookies cuts imo in every facet of what you look for in a plant. Better yields, less mutants, breeds better, has better structure, more vigor, and better smell. I will be running some more original packs next run with the sundae stallion and will post.


I have 3 packs of his gear. And was about to pop them till I started seeing a bunch from the packs i have. So i slide them to the side. And popped some csi gear. I figured why not. I love xmas bud. And the ol lady likes chem 91. Atleast what we smoked of it that was told that's what it was. A few times. I know everything cookies has a chance. Jus ducks that breeders dont put more work into a few strains and making them beast instead of so many a year. It more along the lines of collecting I think. Bc you hardly ever see be name packs n prices being grown out. Until the berner recently that flipped like a dead fish. All those mutants and non germing. One dude pops 2 whole packs, and ended up with like 15 plants total. Crazy. 500 a snap too.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The real issue is that we're all growing strains based off of bagseed from herms in one way or another with 90% of modern American genetics. I don't think we are able to grow US based genetics without having some reasonable expectations of wading through some herms here and there, even with proper testing of progeny.


I agree with you. But for some of the asking prices of some of this stuff is unreal. All based off of one pheno, one picture. Knowing that pheno more than likely isnt gonna show up again.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 23, 2018)

The Cookies n Chem is flyin through flower. She only stretched about 8 inches total height wise. And she spread out pretty good. And she smells like str8 cookies n chem. Funny how that works out lol. Def lookn forward to smoking her. I think her and Magnum Opus will go good together too. I think I may hit all my females i have clones of. I'd really like to get a clone of my jamaican Pineapple Glue to someone to run to get a second opinion on. Shes amazing.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been reading up alot on ol Mike. I guess theres been quite a bit of herms coming outta his stuff. I kno IG has several posts of it. Not sure of the strains. But seen quite a few. I dont think 150 for stuff herming is any better than sjg charging 150-250 for the same problem. Its who can get the flavor of the month out first. Its unreal how many they release in a year. And people eat it up. I mean I know how long it takes to turn around making beans and trying to select the best of what I find. And I cant release 12 a year. Sometimes more. So what happened to you get what you pay for. Guess it's the opposite in the seed world. The more you pay the more shit you have to deal with.


If you’re running cookies and chem genetics, you’re gonna find herms. Same for CnC.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

Quiescent should have said "bagseed from herms, selfed 2 and 3x again". It took DJ Short almost 20 years to fuck his line up due to losses, not even uneducated breeding (he is a master), and it is no where as bad as cookies line....let that sink in.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

If the US genetics are so unstable and overpriced why would you want to grow them. Is the quality of the finished product that much better then Core genetics like Afghani, Hindu Kush or early well-balanced hybrid Strain like White Widow? I have pulled Clones from my best performers and created my own seeds to hold on to genetics I like adding diversity to my collection.


----------



## klx (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> If the US genetics are so unstable and overpriced why would you want to grow them. Is the quality of the finished product that much better then Core genetics like Afghani, Hindu Kush or early well-balanced hybrid Strain like White Widow? I have pulled Clones from my best performers and created my own seeds to hold on to genetics I like adding diversity to my collection.


It's all marketing and hype. Nothing more. Its fun to try them but its no coincidence that a lot of good breeders avoid the strain of the month like the plague.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

klx said:


> It's all marketing and hype. Nothing more. Its fun to try them but its no coincidence that a lot of good breeders avoid the strain of the month like the plague.


I disagree wholeheartedly man and I feel I am as unbiased and objective as it comes. I respect the fuck out of what the dutch did with MJ (anyone remember not long ago everyone trashing me my opinions of yield and structure when it came to Dutch vs. US genes not long ago until I post pics of what is obvious to anyone with real experience), but the quality is on a whole other fucking level with US elites these days. The unmatched quality in all of history of MJ is why we put up with herm tendencies indoors with recent US elites.

And I don't just mean looks, we fucking TASTE our weed too.


----------



## J.James (Aug 23, 2018)

klx said:


> It's all marketing and hype. Nothing more. Its fun to try them but its no coincidence that a lot of good breeders avoid the strain of the month like the plague.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly man and I feel I am as unbiased and objective as it comes. I respect the fuck out of what the dutch did with MJ, but the quality is on a whole other fucking level with US elites these days. The unmatched quality in all of history of MJ is why we put up with herm tendencies indoors with recent US elites.
> 
> And I don't just mean looks, we fucking TASTE our weed too.


Thank you both for the reply


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

Lemon Fizz x Stardawg....a GPS classic.

Day 39


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

Sundance Kid 

Day 39


----------



## klx (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly man and I feel I am as unbiased and objective as it comes. I respect the fuck out of what the dutch did with MJ, but the quality is on a whole other fucking level with US elites these days. The unmatched quality in all of history of MJ is why we put up with herm tendencies indoors with recent US elites.
> 
> And I don't just mean looks, we fucking TASTE our weed too.


Thats cool man, you are entitled to your opinion. As I said, I like trying all the hype strains and been smoking since the 80s so I have tried the odd 1 or 2 but I stand by what I said. There are people doing amazing things in the US - Nspecta, Madd Farmer, Bodhi etc I have the highest of respect for. But you cannot deny that the scene these days, IG especially is based on pics and hype.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly man and I feel I am as unbiased and objective as it comes. I respect the fuck out of what the dutch did with MJ, but the quality is on a whole other fucking level with US elites these days. The unmatched quality in all of history of MJ is why we put up with herm tendencies indoors with recent US elites.
> 
> And I don't just mean looks, we fucking TASTE our weed too.


This so fucking much...

The only Dutch bred strains I have in my vault are Joey Weed gear, use US genetics as one/both of the parents or is super lemon haze. I've grown hundreds of older Dutch seeds and they don't hold a candle to US genetics.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Sundance Kid
> 
> Day 39
> 
> ...


What happened to your fan leaves? 
Looks like spider mite damage...


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

klx said:


> Thats cool man, you are entitled to your opinion. As I said, I like trying all the hype strains and been smoking since the 80s so I have tried the odd 1 or 2 but I stand by what I said. There are people doing amazing things in the US - Nspecta, Madd Farmer, Bodhi etc I have the highest of respect for. But you cannot deny that the scene these days, IG especially is based on pics and hype.


Most of the IG scene are self serving growers looking to get their e-dicks sucked, to be fair it's a huge circle jerk.


----------



## klx (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This so fucking much...
> 
> The only Dutch bred strains I have in my vault are Joey Weed gear, use US genetics as one/both of the parents or is super lemon haze. I've grown hundreds of older Dutch seeds and they don't hold a candle to US genetics.


Its nothing to do with US v Dutch you miss the point. Its about working a line, testing, selecting and actual breeding. And anyway, the genetics are all Afghani, Thai, Moroccan, Pakistani, Indian and so on if you really wanna get down to it so...*shrug*.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 23, 2018)

J.James said:


> If the US genetics are so unstable and overpriced why would you want to grow them. Is the quality of the finished product that much better then Core genetics like Afghani, Hindu Kush or early well-balanced hybrid Strain like White Widow? I have pulled Clones from my best performers and created my own seeds to hold on to genetics I like adding diversity to my collection.


Dude, you literally just said you’ve only grown ILGM seeds and have nothing else to compare too. I guarantee if you grow anything from the handful of best US breeders it’ll knock you on your ass.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

klx said:


> Thats cool man, you are entitled to your opinion. As I said, I like trying all the hype strains and been smoking since the 80s so I have tried the odd 1 or 2 but I stand by what I said. There are people doing amazing things in the US - Nspecta, Madd Farmer, Bodhi etc I have the highest of respect for. But you cannot deny that the scene these days, IG especially is based on pics and hype.


Man I am right there with you as far as the IG thug clown circle jerk bullshit, it is what it is, but the quality of OG, chem, sd, mendo purps, urkle, and Cookies and the like is undeniable. It is a fucking shame a lot of it wasn't preserved and bred with Dutch knowledge, but it is undeniably #1 in the quality department as of current history.


----------



## klx (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Man I am right there with you as far as the IG thug clown circle jerk bullshit, it is what it is, but the quality of OG, chem, sd, mendo purps, urkle, and Cookies and the like is undeniable. It is a fucking shame a lot of it wasn't and preserved bred with Dutch knowledge, but it is undeniably #1 in the quality department.


Cool man, yeah I get you


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 23, 2018)

nc208 said:


> At least they made good for you. I got an email a few days after saying Sorry we aren't sending free samples to Canada at this time. They were nice and refunded my money cuz of exchange rate I ended up making a few pennies off them so I'm good.


Even at that, the refund, I wouldve been satisfied, I was just sensing shadyness from them over the ordeal but I was wrong.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 23, 2018)

NugHeuser said:


> Even at that, the refund, I wouldve been satisfied, I was just sensing shadyness from them over the ordeal but I was wrong.


I got mine today, not in a state on their list btw. Seems totally legit.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

I got my Athena order today. Odd so many of us got it on same day? We all East Coasters lol?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 23, 2018)

I think a lot of you ordered it the same day


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What happened to your fan leaves?
> Looks like spider mite damage...


White fly / thrip....



Going to be a big clean out after this run.... Bleach....bug bombs etc. 

Then get running again.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

Spinosad will fuck them up royally ^


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What happened to your fan leaves?
> Looks like spider mite damage...


I rip every infected leaf if there are any signs.
Here is a 7ft Tomahawk


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Spinosad will fuck them up royally ^


I don't like to use it in flower. Veg and I'm all over it.

I just don't like spraying the buds in flower.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 23, 2018)

Don't blame ya at all man ^ I'll use pesticides as last resort first 10 days of flower, but never afterwards. So many awesome live insects you can buy to killem all no reason to. Last time I used pesticides I don't even know when.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Don't blame ya at all man ^ I'll use pesticides if last resort first 10 days of flower, but never afterwards. So many awesome live insects you can buy to killem all no reason to. Last time I used pesticides I don't even know when.


Have 1500 lady bugs en route....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Spinosad will fuck them up royally ^


Be sure to mix it fresh every time. 
Spinosad loses effectiveness after 24 hrs. 

Plain water actually works surprisingly well on outdoor plants.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 23, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Most of the IG scene are self serving growers looking to get their e-dicks sucked, to be fair it's a huge circle jerk.


Haaaaaaaa that is too funny!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Most have no idea they are spoiled,thee best service and great prices,auctions,specials,bonuses.And after purchase support,backed by the man himself.Best price for international shipping of anyone.I never complain as it doesn't,and won't get any better than GPS


When I first come to gps it was free international hopping which surprised me 
.then 6 months later thru started charging for shipping .

I still kept buying


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 23, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> White fly / thrip....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been a crazy bad year outdoors for both. It's a battle to keep em out of the GH, but I'm diligent on my PM program. Once a week Agsil16 and Neem foliar spray right up to the second week of flower. There isn't time for the little fukers to get a foot hold and do damage after that. I've done better this year at not going from my gardens straight to the GH before changing and cleaning up, it really shows.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 23, 2018)

Been 5 days and already have a Golden Nugget male showing. Hoping they all show here pretty quick so I can pick out the girls and get them up potted to 5s. They've really kicked it in gear since I got the LED going, very vigorous growth.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I got my Athena order today. Odd so many of us got it on same day? We all East Coasters lol?


I had spoken to their customer service person, and she said that all the samples were being shipped on the same day, but I also think we all may have placed our orders around the same time too.

Hey I have a question. What should I pop next? I got sundae stallion, jelly pie, pebble pusher, Texas butter. My girls been begging me to pop the pebble pusher, but I'm not sure about it yet.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 24, 2018)

Sundae Stallion. Best of all worlds. I bought a bunch of pebble pusher as well but only because it would be an easy IBL in the future. Texas Butter has some cool banana phenos from what I have seen in reports if you want banana. Personally I would go for an og or cookies if banana was what I was seeking or something from DNA.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 24, 2018)

That's what I've been wanting to pop haha. I'll probably end up soaking those next.

It would be an interesting project for the thread. Make a IBL pebble line with all our packs.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 24, 2018)

The sundae stallions I run were both males. But damn they smelled amazing in veg.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> This has been a crazy bad year outdoors for both. It's a battle to keep em out of the GH, but I'm diligent on my PM program. Once a week Agsil16 and Neem foliar spray right up to the second week of flower. There isn't time for the little fukers to get a foot hold and do damage after that. I've done better this year at not going from my gardens straight to the GH before changing and cleaning up, it really shows.


What ratios do you miss the agsil and neem? That sounds worth a try this best time around.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2018)

Skypilot
 
Buds are rock hard but mmmmm that smell...its a bit special and not chem


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Been 5 days and already have a Golden Nugget male showing. Hoping they all show here pretty quick so I can pick out the girls and get them up potted to 5s. They've really kicked it in gear since I got the LED going, very vigorous growth.View attachment 4185993


Plants have a more "healthy" look to them under LEDs. If the plants could talk, they would say "thanks".


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Sundance Kid
> 
> Day 39
> 
> ...


i think you have thrips homie 

edit - read ahead and this has been discussed already. good luck with the ladybugs. thrips are one of the easier pests to get rid of. simple store bought insecticidal soap wipes them out quickly for me.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 24, 2018)

Ace High outdoor . . . wish my PRK was doing the same.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i think you have thrips homie
> 
> edit - read ahead and this has been discussed already. good luck with the ladybugs. thrips are one of the easier pests to get rid of. simple store bought insecticidal soap wipes them out quickly for me.


What are your thoughts on applying it midway through flower? Ie 30 days in and lots of bud? I'm in a similar boat and I dunno if I should be spraying buds this late.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on applying it midway through flower? Ie 30 days in and lots of bud? I'm in a similar boat and I dunno if I should be spraying buds this late.


Ive been using "Purecrop1" (killed some PM I had) Ive seen a video where a dispensary dunked their freshly harvested crop in the stuff (thats how safe they claim it is). Zero residuals, increases brix count and much more go to their website. I am not in anyway shape or form affiliated with both these products. You can get a sample through here on the Monster garden thread. I also use Dr Zymes "Eliminator" and rotate it with PC1 to prevent anything building up resistance. From now on if I ever get something in any stage of flower ill use PC1.


----------



## main cola (Aug 24, 2018)

J.James said:


> Makes 200 Gallons of soil drench, That's one hell of a sample if you ask me. Any other good samples out there you can point me towards yimbeans?


Got mine today..Here's a place to get sample kit ..just have to pay for shipping i believe

http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/xtreme-sample-kit/


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 24, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What ratios do you miss the agsil and neem? That sounds worth a try this best time around.


I mix .5 tsp Agsil with 1 Tbsp of Neem in a shot glass and mix it until it froths up good. Mix that with 1 gal almost hot water and couple shots of dawn dish soap. Shake vigorously though out application. Drench plants especially the under side.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> Got mine today..Here's a place to get sample kit ..just have to pay for shipping i believe
> 
> http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/xtreme-sample-kit/


Nice thanks just got that sample kit ordered


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on applying it midway through flower? Ie 30 days in and lots of bud? I'm in a similar boat and I dunno if I should be spraying buds this late.


i would try avoid it if i thought i could for sure. however, if they're getting bad, i would spray and then wash my buds at harvest before drying them.

i definitely try to avoid flipping unless i'm sure i'm pest-free. i even sometimes spray once or twice in the first few days of 12/12 as a preventative measure.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What are your thoughts on applying it midway through flower? Ie 30 days in and lots of bud? I'm in a similar boat and I dunno if I should be spraying buds this late.


Excuse me while I insert my 2 cents. I would first strip all infected leaves and never spray past the 2nd week of flower. I've sprayed one time during flower because I was weak on my preventative treatments and realized I had spider mites, not bad but I had em. I freaked out and sprayed some azamax and induced PM to the point that I lost most of my crop. I feel if I get lazy and don't stay on top of things there will always be a price to pay and sometimes there's no fixing it.


----------



## main cola (Aug 24, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Nice thanks just got that sample kit ordered


No problem..I've been using their products for a while now
I really like their mykos


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Excuse me while I insert my 2 cents. I would first strip all infected leaves and never spray past the 2nd week of flower. I've sprayed one time during flower because I was weak on my preventative treatments and realized I had spider mites, not bad but I had em. I freaked out and sprayed some azamax and induced PM to the point that I lost most of my crop. I feel if I get lazy and don't stay on top of things there will always be a price to pay and sometimes there's no fixing it.


It's very important to catch problems early, so I scan with a flashlight at least once a week. 

Works *great* for seeing insects and makes hermies much easier to spot.

Right before you turn on the lights and it's still pitch black, use a bright flashlight to slowly scan your plants and the surrounding area. 

If you're checking for hermies, look upward from the bottom. Male flowers have a distinct yellow color that gives them away.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 24, 2018)

Nope lol


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I got my Athena order today. Odd so many of us got it on same day? We all East Coasters lol?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Excuse me while I insert my 2 cents. I would first strip all infected leaves and never spray past the 2nd week of flower. I've sprayed one time during flower because I was weak on my preventative treatments and realized I had spider mites, not bad but I had em. I freaked out and sprayed some azamax and induced PM to the point that I lost most of my crop. I feel if I get lazy and don't stay on top of things there will always be a price to pay and sometimes there's no fixing it.


That's exactly what I did but now I feel the plant will suffer taking away a lot of its food source and such. I also threw up a bunch of those yellow sticky traps and increased air movement making it harder for bugs to stay on leaves. I admit I got lazy and wasn't inspecting them as much as I should have. 

@Goats22 what do you use as a preventative that you mentioned?


----------



## growslut (Aug 24, 2018)

Its strange how spraying during flower is avoided like the plauge indoors, but outdoors many growers would say its a necessity. 

I've been spraying spinosad on the outdoor plants every 10 days going on 8 weeks of flower and its been a lifesaver keeping bugs away. 

I agree less spraying in flower is always better, but if you've got an insect problem I might go ahead and spray. Spinosad doesn't turn the pistils brown and should leave the plant after 3 days exposure to light. Neem also dissipates after 3 days, but spraying neem will not stop an ongoing infestation and will turn the pistils prematurely brown.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its strange how spraying during flower is avoided like the plauge indoors, but outdoors many growers would say its a necessity.
> 
> I've been spraying spinosad on the outdoor plants every 10 days going on 8 weeks of flower and its been a lifesaver keeping bugs away.
> 
> I agree less spraying in flower is always better, but if you've got an insect problem I might go ahead and spray. Spinosad doesn't turn the pistils brown and should leave the plant after 3 days exposure to light. Neem also dissipates after 3 days, but spraying neem will not stop an ongoing infestation and will turn the pistils prematurely brown.


I'm outdoor, and I try to avoid spraying if at all possible. When I do spray, I try to stick to either BT or insecticidal soap, no hardcore pesticides. But at the end of the day, you've gotta do what you've gotta do...better to spray than to lose a significant portion of your harvest.

I like the old adage "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure". I've draped my flowering plants in a fine mesh insect netting to hopefully keep moths out, thereby preventing budworms.


----------



## J.James (Aug 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> Got mine today..Here's a place to get sample kit ..just have to pay for shipping i believe
> 
> http://xtreme-gardening.mybigcommerce.com/xtreme-sample-kit/


Great! Thanks for the samples link!


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> That's exactly what I did but now I feel the plant will suffer taking away a lot of its food source and such. I also threw up a bunch of those yellow sticky traps and increased air movement making it harder for bugs to stay on leaves. I admit I got lazy and wasn't inspecting them as much as I should have.
> 
> @Goats22 what do you use as a preventative that you mentioned?


i use this stuff. got it at rona and it works just fine. it claims to be usable right up until harvest, but i would definitely wash my buds if i used it in flower past like week 3. it leaves a soapy residue that i wouldn't want to smoke, even if it's 'safe'.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i use this stuff. got it at rona and it works just fine. it claims to be usable right up until harvest, but i would definitely wash my buds if i used it in flower past like week 3. it definitely leaves a soapy residue that i wouldn't want to smoke, even if it's 'safe'.


Love that stuff. My cucumbers were infested with whiteflies, one application of insecticidal soap wiped them out.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 24, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Ace High outdoor . . . wish my PRK was doing the same.


Pure Raspberry Kush about done in these photos. Small yield, more trichome coverage than last time by quite a bit so I am very excited to hopefully have those muscle melter effects increased.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 24, 2018)

That doesn't make sense, regular mail is fine.

I also offer a pre-paid label to make things easier if you have the ability to print it off...I'm paying for postage... How is this worse?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 24, 2018)

LOL where did your comment go? is it "out" too?


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> LOL where did your comment go? is it "out" too?


mail n money order...best way to go!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> LOL where did your comment go? is it "out" too?


Hi Gu~ I was just wondering if we have dates for the cvs drop coming up or even if it's still happening here at gps ?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 24, 2018)

I left rusty a message and texted him about getting his seeds back up with no response. 

CVS drop won’t be happening on GPS site as of now


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 24, 2018)

people jumping ship,Oh well it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I left rusty a message and texted him about getting his seeds back up with no response.
> 
> CVS drop won’t be happening on GPS site as of now


Maybe it's time to seek out a brand new break out line of beans to host.... I hear great things about Chuckers Paradise.



Heisengrow said:


> it was fun while it lasted


RIP Doug.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got 2 Sundance Kid going outdoors right now. Very impressive plants, about 3 weeks in and already getting frosty. Sweet berry-ish smell, reminds me of a berry flavored candy.
> 
> Pics from a couple days ago.
> 
> ...


Looking good man! Thank you for posting. Have been wondering how this strain turns out. Hope you post more.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 24, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Looking good man! Thank you for posting. Have been wondering how this strain turns out. Hope you post more.


Thanks. I'll be posting some updates for sure. Probably will do the next one when the colas start to plump a bit.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe it's time to seek out a brand new break out line of beans to host.... I hear great things about Chuckers Paradise.


I just got a nice little something something from growmie that hangs out over there..... Hell of a care package. Made with love and GPS gear.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes, LEDs get hot. Difference is the heat is above the light and not below, reason for a heatsink to pull the heat away from the diode. I run 5.88" aluminum (bar type) heatsinks from Heatsink USA. I run a passive heatsink, but I also run a fan and they stay pretty cool. Heat destroys LEDs.


No doubt about it. I wasn't expecting so much heat but when you turn that thing up it gets pretty damn warm. I couldnt imagine not running a fan on that light. 

Another myth busted in this household lol. LEDs get hot! And on a hot day without the fan it makes the growroom cook not kidding.

We dont have AC in the room so you can really tell a difference. Funny to me how they try to sell these heat sink fanless leds as being so cool. Lmao! Uh huh yeah right.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I just got a nice little something something from growmie that hangs out over there..... Hell of a care package. Made with love and GPS gear.
> View attachment 4186494 View attachment 4186495


There are definitely some very generous people among us.
I have some of the same, I'm eager to try the TPR/HH cross. I've amassed so many seeds I keep changing my mind on what to run next, arghhhh... I need another tent.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 24, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> No doubt about it. I wasn't expecting so much heat but when you turn that thing up it gets pretty damn warm. I couldnt imagine not running a fan on that light.
> 
> Another myth busted in this household lol. LEDs get hot! And on a hot day without the fan it makes the growroom cook not kidding.
> 
> We dont have AC in the room so you can really tell a difference. Funny to me how they try to sell these heat sink fanless leds as being so cool. Lmao! Uh huh yeah right.


I haven't seen anywhere that advertised them as being no heat. Less sure. They are incredibly cooler than hps that cover the same area. I could never run 3 1k watt lights without ac cooled hoods hooked into an out in a single bedroom. I can definitely run 3 led's that cover the same 4'x12' area with no out and ac cooled hoods. On top of that higher par ratings and way more canopy penetration. A 4inch-6 inch out will be needed in hotter areas. The ac in the home has one vent in the room and is set to 73. The room is 84 degree max. I am doing that right now. I am also using half the power. Tell us again how they are not cooler and not twice as efficient. It is far from a myth that they are much cooler and couldn't be more obvious to anyone who has experience with both.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hi Gu~ I was just wondering if we have dates for the cvs drop coming up or even if it's still happening here at gps ?


I got an email about it dropping on GLG in September.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't seen anywhere that advertised them as being no heat. Less sure. They are incredibly cooler than hps that cover the same area. I could never run 3 1k watt lights without ac cooled hoods hooked into an out in a single bedroom. I can definitely run 3 led's that cover the same 4'x12' area with no out and ac cooled hoods. On top of that higher par ratings and way more canopy penetration. A 4inch-6 inch out will be needed in hotter areas. The ac in the home has one vent in the room and is set to 73. The room is 84 degree max. I am doing that right now. I am also using half the power. Tell us again how they are not cooler and not twice as efficient. It is far from a myth that they are much cooler and couldn't be more obvious to anyone who has experience with both.


Nobody is saying that they're as hot as an hps. Im saying this one pulls over 600 watts from the wall and when turned up to 100% it gets hotter than many people would think.

Have a blurple led that doesn't get nearly as warm because it has 4 built in fans bought my first hps in 1999. Have used both.

I stand by the statement that when you're running 600 watts to 4 quantum boards with no fan they get hot enough to alter the temperature in a small room with no AC.

Nobody is saying they arent efficient. Why do you think I bought one? lol. 

Im saying they get warmer than people would think. Thats 150 watts to each board and the thing heats up.


----------



## klx (Aug 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I just got a nice little something something from growmie that hangs out over there..... Hell of a care package. Made with love and GPS gear.
> View attachment 4186494 View attachment 4186495


You gotta be happy with that!!!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 24, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Nobody is saying that they're as hot as an hps. Im saying this one pulls over 600 watts from the wall and when turned up to 100% it gets hotter than many people would think.
> 
> Have a blurple led that doesn't get nearly as warm because it has 4 built in fans bought my first hps in 1999. Have used both.
> 
> ...


600W is 600W of heat regardless. LEDs are only cooler because they’re more efficient at generating light. 

Your blurple is also probably a fraction of the wattage of your other lights. Blurples often run at a fraction of the power they’re advertised as.


----------



## Sebud (Aug 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I just got a nice little something something from growmie that hangs out over there..... Hell of a care package. Made with love and GPS gear.
> View attachment 4186494 View attachment 4186495


Wow jealousy running wild over here really nice score hope you let us know how the grows go


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 24, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Nobody is saying that they're as hot as an hps. Im saying this one pulls over 600 watts from the wall and when turned up to 100% it gets hotter than many people would think.
> 
> Have a blurple led that doesn't get nearly as warm because it has 4 built in fans bought my first hps in 1999. Have used both.
> 
> ...


I misread yourpost and thought you said no heat my bad.. I agree they do put off heat indeed for sure sorry about that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 24, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special keeper at 60 days, one of the last tops I haven’t trimmed, looking like 7 zips from two plants. Must say I am pretty happy with my first GPS run, especially this girl.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

That clone gel is some next level shit haha bam how ba da.putting all these turds in dwc on Sunday to get them going.4 pebble pushers and 3 sundae drivers.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 25, 2018)

These have a good % it seems (20%). Going to use them as a soak this clone run.

https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/rhizopon-aa-tablets-20-percent?returnurl=/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> has anyone gotten it not in one of their listed states?


They refunded my15us not shipping to Canada


----------



## Crash32097 (Aug 25, 2018)

Cookies and Chem, top cola, I don't keep track of days anymore. I've been trying to get better at harvesting by not counting days and eyeballing the plant for for pistils, trichomes, and calyx size. Overall I'm happy with how she turned out, will chop the lowers next week. My dreamcatcher will be the next to come down in about 1.5 weeks.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 25, 2018)

Crash32097 said:


> Cookies and Chem, top cola, I don't keep track of days anymore. I've been trying to get better at harvesting by not counting days and eyeballing the plant for for pistils, trichomes, and calyx size. Overall I'm happy with how she turned out, will chop the lowers next week. My dreamcatcher will be the next to come down in about 1.5 weeks.View attachment 4186663 View attachment 4186665


Nice bro, how's the flavors/smells?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I haven't seen anywhere that advertised them as being no heat. Less sure. *They are incredibly cooler than hps that cover the same area*. I could never run 3 1k watt lights without ac cooled hoods hooked into an out in a single bedroom. I can definitely run 3 led's that cover the same 4'x12' area with no out and ac cooled hoods. *On top of that higher par ratings and way more canopy penetration.* A 4inch-6 inch out will be needed in hotter areas. The ac in the home has one vent in the room and is set to 73. The room is 84 degree max. I am doing that right now. I am also using half the power. Tell us again how they are not cooler and not twice as efficient. It is far from a myth that they are much cooler and couldn't be more obvious to anyone who has experience with both.


Heat is based on watts used not the type of light you used, it's thermodyanmics. 1000w hps produces same heat load as 1000w of LEDs. The only difference is the dispersion of heat. LEDs disperse heat through the heat sink, HID lights have heat radiate from the bulb.

Also intensity is determined by the inverse square law, so the stronger the initial value the further the light can travel without diminishing returns, aka a 1kw de bulb can be hung significantly higher than a 1kw led panel since the intensity of the panel is spread out over many diodes and the DE bulb has a single point.

Finally PAR ratings can be really deceiving, the more blue light you have the higher your par, however blue light sucks ass for flowering cannabis and most hps lights don't contain anywhere near as much blue as LEDs do but they contain a crapload more red, so don't always look at par numbers to see how effectively a light can flower plants.


----------



## Crash32097 (Aug 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nice bro, how's the flavors/smells?


To be determined on taste, smell reminds me rosemary but it's not as strong as it was mid flower. I spend so much time with the lady's I'm used to the smell.


----------



## Crash32097 (Aug 25, 2018)

I actually ended up with some light bleaching on my Dreamcatcher, I use store bought e27 based LED s with the diffusers removed. First time with light Burns and bleaching.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Heat is based on watts used not the type of light you used, it's thermodyanmics. 1000w hps produces same heat load as 1000w of LEDs. The only difference is the dispersion of heat. LEDs disperse heat through the heat sink, HID lights have heat radiate from the bulb.


This is not correct. Hps and led do not convert watts to light and heat at the same ratio. When run soft led is much more efficient at turning watts into usable light with less waste heat.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 25, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> This is not correct. Hps and led do not convert watts to light and heat at the same ratio. When run soft led is much more efficient at turning watts into usable light with less waste heat.


Efficiency does not matter all light turns into heat. Plant's do not absorb enough to make any difference in the amount of light turned to heat, all light turns to heat and plants don't absorb heat or perspire it.

If you don't understand i'd read this thread for a better understanding.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/heat-from-1200w-of-1212s-vero-29s-cxm-22-cxb3590-compared-to-2x-600w.936071/

Here's some quotes from that thread so you can have a better grasp on things.



Stephenj37826 said:


> You have 2 different heat types when dealing with HID vs LED...... That said the same wattage in LED will produce the same heat but you will more easily manage the LED side as the waste heat is directly transmitted to the air as with HID the waste heat will be in the form of Infrared hear which will soak everything the light touches with additional heat...... So to answer what you are asking it will be easier to manage the LED side especially since you want to run 5+° warmer with LED to achieve optimal leaf surface temperatures vs HID.





frica said:


> Because the light will also turn into heat eventually, and since that light stays in your room it becomes heat in your room.
> 
> Photosynthesis stores some energy inside the plant (doesn't become heat), but photosynthesis is rather inefficienct so you can safely ignore it.
> So 1200W will always be 1200W.





PSUAGRO. said:


> It's about the same amount of heat generated
> 
> Amps x volts= watts
> 
> 1 watt= 3.4 btu/hr


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 25, 2018)

Pebble Pushers 1 and 2.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Efficiency does not matter all light turns into heat. Plant's do not absorb enough to make any difference in the amount of light turned to heat, all light turns to heat and plants don't absorb heat or perspire it.
> 
> If you don't understand i'd read this thread for a better understanding.
> 
> ...


 I am getting a lot more production out of 1000 watts LED than 1000 watts HPS. Plants are a lot cooler, also because the heat is above the lights and not below. The plants respond better. For me LEDs have been a win win.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Efficiency does not matter all light turns into heat. Plant's do not absorb enough to make any difference in the amount of light turned to heat, all light turns to heat and plants don't absorb heat or perspire it.
> 
> If you don't understand i'd read this thread for a better understanding.
> 
> ...


None of which indicates anything about the effectiveness of the wattage consumed, in terms of growing plants.

Lamp efficiency (micromoles per Joule) and effectiveness (ppf) are different things, and both are important. Modern LED tech is measurably superior in both of those areas.

Yes, there’s still the same amount of heat per wattage, but the ratio of photons to heat is much better, don’t try to obfuscate that very simple fact, please.

One can use less wattage for similar results or the same wattage for, potentially, greater results; limits of biology and inputs notwithstanding.

Let it go, Yodaweed.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 25, 2018)

You guys are funny. In other news, I applied athena biosis for the first time today. We shall see, I should be doing a side by side to get a better idea what it actually does. Stuff turns water black, I'm not sure how I would feel about running this in hydro.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 25, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You guys are funny. In other news, I applied athena biosis for the first time today. We shall see, I should be doing a side by side to get a better idea what it actually does. Stuff turns water black, I'm not sure how I would feel about running this in hydro.


At what ratio? I used 1.5g/gallon and the plant I watered last night was praying this morning.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 25, 2018)

@Gu~ any plans to get Oni back on the site? those trop cookies looking mighty enticing all over IG...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2018)

Went on “vacation”, got lucky and it got cut short by a week. 
My helper is someone with zero grow experience but I trust him. Well the power went out n it went to default setting.
But things are alive , n I’ll get thing back in ship shape over the next few days.
(Veg took it harder) 

Hickok Haze @65 Days 
Hoping it will be ready in 2wks , at 90days it’s getting cut ready or not . 
My PineBerryKush @ 6wks in the forground 
I’m not happy with it’s yield, hoping to have it ready for the masses in about a year. 
Lots don’t like it cause it’s too strong, it can fuck your day if not careful. Best left to after dinner.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Goats22 (Aug 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Went on “vacation”, got lucky and it got cut short by a week.
> My helper is someone with zero grow experience but I trust him. Well the power went out n it went to default setting.
> But things are alive , n I’ll get thing back in ship shape over the next few days.
> (Veg took it harder)
> ...


hooooooooo those HH are beasts BHB! i can't wait to see that finish up. what're you flowering next?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

A 5 star review of Pig Whistle... 
--- 
*Kindestcloset707 * _(verified owner)_ – April 5, 2018

Every strain greenpoint does is amazing! I bought a pack of these and 7 others, can’t wait! Its *been* popping time

*1 out of 17* people found this helpful.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pushers 1 and 2.View attachment 4186705View attachment 4186706


Man I hope I get close to that pheno!


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A 5 star review of Pig Whistle...
> ---
> *Kindestcloset707 * _(verified owner)_ – April 5, 2018
> 
> ...


lol classic greenpoint review right there.
at least the new site has the ability to basically mark it as a shitpost. i only really pay attention to the ones people found helpful, and the ones with pictures.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lol classic greenpoint review right there.
> at least the new site has the ability to basically mark it as a shitpost. i only really pay attention to the ones people found helpful, and the ones with pictures.


Hopefully Gu didn't give that idiot any nuggets for the shitty review. 

Personally, I think reviews should be reviewed before they get uploaded to the web site.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> hooooooooo those HH are beasts BHB! i can't wait to see that finish up. what're you flowering next?


The PBK will probably be cut before the HH
Behind that is C99, then TPR, I think next in line in veg is 2 Purple Badlands n 2 HoneyStomper, then I think it’s the SkyWarden , the HH is messing up the timing n keeping me on my toes . Thinking about hitting veg with this today


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe it's time to seek out a brand new break out line of beans to host.... I hear great things about Chuckers Paradise.


Upon re-reading, I don't think ^ is very clear. I was referring to @genuity 's brand 'Chucker's Paradise', not the thread [ although lots of folks are doing fine work over there.] But some smart cat with a sell and ship operation already in place should be all over them beans.....is what I meant to say.


----------



## THT (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Upon re-reading, I don't think ^ is very clear. I was referring to @genuity 's brand 'Chucker's Paradise', not the thread [ although lots of folks are doing fine work over there.] But some smart cat with a sell and ship operation already in place should be all over them beans.....is what I meant to say.


I would purchase Chuckers Paradise seeds. I'd probably buy Brisco even


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Upon re-reading, I don't think ^ is very clear. I was referring to @genuity 's brand 'Chucker's Paradise', not the thread [ although lots of folks are doing fine work over there.] But some smart cat with a sell and ship operation already in place should be all over them beans.....is what I meant to say.


I kicked out 3 strains in place of HoneyStomper. 
Just a cell pic, they are covered in trichomes. Fat yeild too.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> These have a good % it seems (20%). Going to use them as a soak this clone run.
> 
> https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/rhizopon-aa-tablets-20-percent?returnurl=/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/


Keep us posted on that


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @Gu~ any plans to get Oni back on the site? those trop cookies looking mighty enticing all over IG...


yup, popped a pack of trop cookies f2 not long ago!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 25, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> At what ratio? I used 1.5g/gallon and the plant I watered last night was praying this morning.


I only used .5 gpg. I didn't do the math on 2-4 oz per 100 gallons. It said .5 gpg for hydro, so I rolled with that.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @Gu~ any plans to get Oni back on the site? those trop cookies looking mighty enticing all over IG...


I second that


----------



## Werp (Aug 25, 2018)

Who's selling the honey stomper seeds?


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 25, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yup, popped a pack of trop cookies f2 not long ago!


you have a journal or pics anywhere? would like to see more


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Went on “vacation”, got lucky and it got cut short by a week.
> My helper is someone with zero grow experience but I trust him. Well the power went out n it went to default setting.
> But things are alive , n I’ll get thing back in ship shape over the next few days.
> (Veg took it harder)
> ...


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

Just curious what cuts would you guys like to see Gu run with his stardawg.If there was a clone only strain that you could have of your choice which would it be.Maybe Gu will read it and try and make it happen.
Edit forgot to add,The one i would love to have would be the MAC or see it crossed


----------



## nc208 (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just curious what cuts would you guys like to see Gu run with his stardawg.If there was a clone only strain that you could have of your choice which would it be.Maybe Gu will read it and try and make it happen.


Alaskan Thunder Fuck, or whatever that legendary strain is called.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just curious what cuts would you guys like to see Gu run with his stardawg.If there was a clone only strain that you could have of your choice which would it be.Maybe Gu will read it and try and make it happen.
> Edit forgot to add,The one i would love to have would be the MAC or see it crossed


Gu made a MAC cross and last I heard he was still planning on selling the seeds. But he used the MAC1 cut, which is the only cut prevalent right now, and crosses using the MAC1 are messed up. I wouldn’t buy them.

I also get the impression he’s already chucking pollen on literally every semi-popular clone he can get his hands on.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Gu made a MAC cross and last I heard he was still planning on selling the seeds. But he used the MAC1 cut, which is the only cut prevalent right now, and crosses using the MAC1 are messed up. I wouldn’t buy them.
> 
> I also get the impression he’s already chucking pollen on literally every semi-popular clone he can get his hands on.


I know you hate the other forum but theres a couple mods over there running it and its fucking stellar.Ones in the photo of the month contest right now and its sexy as fawk.Havnt heard of the breeding with it other than it doesnt produce many seeds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I know you hate the other forum but theres a couple mods over there running it and its fucking stellar.Ones in the photo of the month contest right now and its sexy as fawk.Havnt heard of the breeding with it other than it doesnt produce many seeds.


Yeah, the MAC1 is amazing, but it sucks for breeding. Check out the Capulator thread on here. It doesn’t produce many seeds, and the majority of those seeds produce mutants. Not like OGKB mutants, full blown, ugly, runty mutants. I’ve also seen people say they’ve gotten really low germ rates. Thug Pug did a full pollination of a MAC1 plant with his Studly male and only kept one female out of the whole breeding.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Heat is based on watts used not the type of light you used, it's thermodyanmics. 1000w hps produces same heat load as 1000w of LEDs. The only difference is the dispersion of heat. LEDs disperse heat through the heat sink, HID lights have heat radiate from the bulb.
> 
> Also intensity is determined by the inverse square law, so the stronger the initial value the further the light can travel without diminishing returns, aka a 1kw de bulb can be hung significantly higher than a 1kw led panel since the intensity of the panel is spread out over many diodes and the DE bulb has a single point.
> 
> Finally PAR ratings can be really deceiving, the more blue light you have the higher your par, however blue light sucks ass for flowering cannabis and most hps lights don't contain anywhere near as much blue as LEDs do but they contain a crapload more red, so don't always look at par numbers to see how effectively a light can flower plants.


Yeah that is known by me. Good post and good info especially for other people whom aren't privy, but what about only needing 500 watts of LED vs 1k watts of HPS to cover the same footprint and receive better yield and structure is not understood? I know how electricity and heat works and these facts change nothing about what I said and the facts of them being far more efficient as a result of needing far less power and way less extra equipment to do the same thing. That is the efficiency I am speaking of.

I don't want to turn the thread into an LED thing so will try to make this last post on it.

On spectrum I am quite happy:



On Footprint I am happy. On par I am not happy. It is too strong in the center (I get 1600 readings sometime) but this was fixed on recent models I am told.


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> you have a journal or pics anywhere? would like to see more


Yeah no kidding. Would like to see more as I picked some up myself not too long ago. Sounds right up my alley. The trop f2 I mean.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That clone gel is some next level shit haha bam how ba da.putting all these turds in dwc on Sunday to get them going.4 pebble pushers and 3 sundae drivers.
> 
> View attachment 4186597


Are those bugle boy jeans you're wearing?
































Just having some fun. 
Definitely going to use your clone tech, next time. Probably order that gel, too, when I need more.

I think you might be growing on me heisen.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 25, 2018)

Werp said:


> Who's selling the honey stomper seeds?


Southern cross seed bank


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2018)

THT said:


> I would purchase Chuckers Paradise seeds. I'd probably buy Brisco even


The beauty of the Brisco Bargain Beans brand, is that they are priceless. 
Meaning, they can only be had for free to those brave souls willing to take a gamble and report their happening adventures.  Of course, if you insist on paying, go to your favorite bean peddler site and demand they carry the so far not legendary BBBs. 

[ send me a mail, amigo ]


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I misread yourpost and thought you said no heat my bad.. I agree they do put off heat indeed for sure sorry about that.


 No worries brother. I just like to legimately bitch ocassionally to blow off some steam. Dont like the all or nothing approach. Things arent always 'all good' or 'all bad'. Try to stay honest that way. 

Some people cant handle negative or constructive input even though its real or true ... We call those kinds of people 'wussies' around here. Lmao!

Id rather someone be honest with me than blow smoke up my butt. Wars arent won by pretending everythings fine when it isnt (nor is life in general). 

You get alot of snowflakes these days for some reason. They melt if you tell them the truth or try to give some constructive input... no thanks I'll stick to being honest.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 25, 2018)

*Heads up if anyone needs supplies right now.*

I had to make a large order for supplies today and was really surprised to see heavy gardens doing a *store wide 20-30% off deal*. Bought a bunch of lights that were almost 150$ cheaper than anywhere on the internet for an extra room I have not being used at a grow spot as a result.

https://heavygardens.com/



Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> No worries brother. I just like to legimately bitch ocassionally to blow off some steam. Dont like the all or nothing approach. Things arent always 'all good' or 'all bad'. Try to stay honest that way.
> 
> Some people cant handle negative or constructive input even though its real or true ... We call those kinds of people 'wussies' around here. Lmao!
> 
> ...


Yeah man I agree. I debate hard, but I can definitely admit when I am wrong and love being proven wrong as I learned something.


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah man I agree. I debate hard, but I can definitely admit when I am wrong and love being proven wrong as I learned something.


Good on you! That means you're a true adult. Not a child walking around in an adults body. Things only get better and evolve if people tell the truth and others take action by applying legitimate constructive input to their lives. 

For example GPS is not the best seed company out there. BUT they do have some good gear and they're good guys/girls to their customers.

They have some work to do if they want to be the very best (and they know it).
You don't become the very best by remaining stagnant, ignoring your customers input/complaints and refusing to evolve.

I support this company and yes Im going to bust their balls ocassionally because ...

Thats real. Thats honest and its necessary for growth. Everything GPS does isn't gold. But they have released some gold. 

I hope now they take it to the next level by stabilizing some of these strains on the same level as dj shorts blueberry or some of BOG seeds offerings etc. But that takes HARD work and many years. These people have been working with those strains since the 1970s!

Can GPS take it there? Only time will tell.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 25, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah no kidding. Would like to see more as I picked some up myself not too long ago. Sounds right up my alley. The trop f2 I mean.


they babies rn, 2 weeks old, i may start journaling soon. planted 6, all 6 popped within 2 days... bout to replant outa dixie cups!

just ran gsc from Humboldt, wanted something orange, trop cookies is best of both worlds... might pop 24k soon also, who knows..


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> To answer the question on the jeans there
> rockrevivals,Go ahead and call me a fag but i tattoo in a chair for 13 hours a day


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> There are definitely some very generous people among us.
> I have some of the same, I'm eager to try the TPR/HH cross. I've amassed so many seeds I keep changing my mind on what to run next, arghhhh... I need another tent.


Me too. I usually end up taking the trimmers and setting packs out in circle and spinning ththe trimmers like spin the bottle. That's usually how I pick if the ol lady wont. Normally she picks for me. But this next round I'm already picked out. 

These are what I'm in the middle of popping now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The beauty of the Brisco Bargain Beans brand, is that they are priceless.
> Meaning, they can only be had for free to those brave souls willing to take a gamble and report their happening adventures.  Of course, if you insist on paying, go to your favorite bean peddler site and demand they carry the so far not legendary BBBs.
> 
> [ send me a mail, amigo ]
> ...


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 25, 2018)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah no kidding. Would like to see more as I picked some up myself not too long ago. Sounds right up my alley.





yimbeans said:


> they babies rn, 2 weeks old, i may start journaling soon. planted 6, all 6 popped within 2 days... bout to replant outa dixie cups!
> 
> just ran gsc from Humboldt, wanted something orange, trop cookies is best of both worlds... might pop 24k soon also, who knows..


right on yeah that mtn trop cut looks like mega heat. I know that’s the keeper cut oni picked out do you know if that’s the mother they used for the f2’s?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 25, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> Good on you! That means you're a true adult. Not a child walking around in an adults body. Things only get better and evolve if people tell the truth and others take action by applying legitimate constructive input to their lives.
> 
> For example GPS is not the best seed company out there. BUT they do have some good gear and they're good guys/girls to their customers.
> 
> ...


You really think GPS has this potential? Gu didn’t even select his male himself. They don’t even test their crosses, anyone buying new strains, congrats you’re the testers. Hell, I’m legitimately skeptical that they pop beans at all. He’s never used a male he produced. He’s never used a female he produced. You’re expecting him to start line breeding?!


----------



## tatonka (Aug 25, 2018)

THT said:


> I would purchase Chuckers Paradise seeds. I'd probably buy Brisco even


Ditto


----------



## bionicthumb (Aug 25, 2018)

What is this gel u speak of?





Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man that gel is serious stuff,I have gotten 100 percent since i started using it.Once you see it you know why i like it.The consistency is perfect.Ill have roots trying to grow up the stem where its completely dry.To answer the question on the jeans there
> rockrevivals,Go ahead and call me a fag but i tattoo in a chair for 13 hours a day sometimes and i promise you those are the most comfortable jeans i have ever worn.I buy them 10 a time and trash em out lol.They get ink and shit all over them.You guys can clown and joke lol but if you saw some of the work i put on people you'll would know who i am right away so i cant share or post any of my work on these forums period.I think 1 person i do trust knows who i am but thats as far it ever goes.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> What is this gel u speak of?


Comes with a free pack of Greenpoint S1's


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 25, 2018)

I would like to see Gu cross The Lemon Tree with the stardawg. Would probably be some nice smoke. 



Here is some SDK pollen I collected for later.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

Crash32097 said:


> To be determined on taste, smell reminds me rosemary but it's not as strong as it was mid flower. I spend so much time with the lady's I'm used to the smell.


My CnC is roughly 24ish days in. And has a very strong nose to her. I hope it stays that way and doesnt dissipate off as flower goes along.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I am getting a lot more production out of 1000 watts LED than 1000 watts HPS. Plants are a lot cooler, also because the heat is above the lights and not below. The plants respond better. For me LEDs have been a win win.


I'm the exact same.


----------



## klx (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Upon re-reading, I don't think ^ is very clear. I was referring to @genuity 's brand 'Chucker's Paradise', not the thread [ although lots of folks are doing fine work over there.] But some smart cat with a sell and ship operation already in place should be all over them beans.....is what I meant to say.


I'd buy a pack of Honey Stomper the firs day they dropped.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 25, 2018)

Copper chem rosin press. First ever! So good, like inhaling oxygen just as I hoped from the rosin!! Gotta be so good for the lungs compared to flowers just based off the feeling. Potent too  Thanks for the Pictures and info everyone posts in here. It has helped me do some things needed.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The beauty of the Brisco Bargain Beans brand, is that they are priceless.
> Meaning, they can only be had for free to those brave souls willing to take a gamble and report their happening adventures.  Of course, if you insist on paying, go to your favorite bean peddler site and demand they carry the so far not legendary BBBs.
> 
> [ send me a mail, amigo ]
> ...


I tried to get some of those BBB and was ignored. Lol its whatevs.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

I always get jealous about you guys that live in legal states but than when I go out to eat and order these it makes me feel a little better.
On the gulf coast


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I tried to get some of those BBB and was ignored. Lol its whatevs.


Gotta be in the club


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man that gel is serious stuff,I have gotten 100 percent since i started using it.Once you see it you know why i like it.The consistency is perfect.Ill have roots trying to grow up the stem where its completely dry.To answer the question on the jeans there
> rockrevivals,Go ahead and call me a fag but i tattoo in a chair for 13 hours a day sometimes and i promise you those are the most comfortable jeans i have ever worn.I buy them 10 a time and trash em out lol.They get ink and shit all over them.You guys can clown and joke lol but if you saw some of the work i put on people you'll would know who i am right away so i cant share or post any of my work on these forums period.I think 1 person i do trust knows who i am but thats as far it ever goes.


I have my entire back covered in Japanese traditional art. From my chest over my shoulders, biceps, down my back to my waist line. I have about 137 hrs in tattoo sessions on my back.


----------



## main cola (Aug 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Me too. I usually end up taking the trimmers and setting packs out in circle and spinning ththe trimmers like spin the bottle. That's usually how I pick if the ol lady wont. Normally she picks for me. But this next round I'm already picked out.
> 
> These are what I'm in the middle of popping now.
> View attachment 4186911


I'll be popping the Alien Glue real soon


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You really think GPS has this potential? Gu didn’t even select his male himself. They don’t even test their crosses, anyone buying new strains, congrats you’re the testers. Hell, I’m legitimately skeptical that they pop beans at all. He’s never used a male he produced. He’s never used a female he produced. You’re expecting him to start line breeding?!



I gotta ask, did GU screw your wife or girlfriend? 

I only ask because if GU is a lion, you are most definitely his hyena.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I gotta ask, did GU screw your wife or girlfriend?
> 
> I only ask because if GU is a lion, you are most definitely his hyena.


Wow, that was a bit harsh.

I think of jayblaze710 as having healthy skepticism, and fault noone for that.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 25, 2018)

I think it’s a bit more than healthy skepticism. It’s constant and near daily. 

But yeah, a bit harsh for sure.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I think it’s a bit more than healthy skepticism. It’s constant and near daily.
> 
> But yeah, a bit harsh for sure.


Near daily? Lol. My posts are free for everyone to search through.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I think it’s a bit more than healthy skepticism. It’s constant and near daily.
> 
> But yeah, a bit harsh for sure.


I can be a bit harsh, too. I wasn’t cured properly.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I only ask because if GU is a lion, you are most definitely his hyena.


Pretty sure we are all apes. Is this an African fable of some kind? Can we use an African wildlife metaphor dialectic in this thread from now on, please please please?
Ok... I will show myself out.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 25, 2018)

I like Jayblaze710's posts. Dude is like an encyclopedia of weed the number of times I see him pop into a thread and set the record straight.

I just saw this and can't stop cracking up. Hope some of y'all enjoy this.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 25, 2018)

Any of you guys used hygrozyme? I used some today about 8ml per gallon like that bottle says and I don't think my plants liked it. Maybe since it was the first time using it, and there is probably a ton of dead root mass in my coco from previous harvests. It just kinda was too much I'm thinking.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 25, 2018)

yea i use it...its gud!


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 25, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea i use it...its gud!


How much are you using per gallon?


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I always get jealous about you guys that live in legal states but than when I go out to eat and order these it makes me feel a little better.
> On the gulf coast
> 
> View attachment 4186982


No need for jealousy man, I been to the gulf. I'll take my hour drive to the west coast and catch something...a bit different. 
 We have killer oysters too, but we have to buy them.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

Guess I should throw some pertinent GP content in here...
The Deputy is starting to kick out some flower


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 25, 2018)

once a week 1 tsp per gallon


Lurpin said:


> How much are you using per gallon?


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 25, 2018)

Snapped a group shot to give a size reference on my bigger girls. On the left is Greenpoint Night Rider, middle is Hazeman Goldfish, right is Greenpoint Raindance. 15 gallon fabric pots, coco and perlite, Mega Crop nutrients.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 25, 2018)

Some times this thread is like a Sewing circle or a Hairdressers shop.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Some times this thread is like a Sewing circle or a Hairdressers shop.


I'll take a thimble please.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Aug 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I always get jealous about you guys that live in legal states but than when I go out to eat and order these it makes me feel a little better.
> On the gulf coast
> 
> View attachment 4186982


Can you taste the british petroleum?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 25, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Some times this thread is like a Sewing circle or a Hairdressers shop.


Got a problem?

 



slow drawl said:


> I'll take a thimble please.



*At Dorsey Run Correctional Facility in Jessup, Md a knitting class that isn’t necessarily about knitting*
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/2014/04/24/a814362a-ae0e-11e3-a49e-76adc9210f19_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.4f833887dbab


----------



## Sebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Auctions alive and well 
PW 15.52 +13= 28.52
HH 19.16 - 2.10 + 13= 30.06
Out the door at or under $30 each. 
Bargains are still available


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Auctions alive and well
> PW 15.52 +13= 28.52
> HH 19.16 - 2.10 + 13= 30.06
> Out the door at or under $30 each.
> Bargains are still available


while i agree, i think those two strains might no be the best examples to use. they're two of the lesser known/liked strains, one of which Gu~ even said was weak.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 26, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> while i agree, i think those two strains might no be the best examples to use. they're two of the lesser known/liked strains, one of which Gu~ even said was weak.


He must have a warehouse full of discontinued hickock.whats the shelf life on them things?


----------



## Sebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> while i agree, i think those two strains might no be the best examples to use. they're two of the lesser known/liked strains, one of which Gu~ even said
> Well hope they give a return love growing new stuff and the price was right


----------



## Sebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Well hope they give a return love growing new stuff and the price was right


----------



## Sebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Got 2ea
JellyPie, Tomahawk, and Eagle Scout 
just about ready to flip so I'm going to try these on the next run and see what I get


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sorry if this has been answered but 1300 pages is a lot to go through!

My question is can shipping be paid with the gold nuggets! I know you can use the nuggets for your order and paying for the seeds, but if I have enough nuggets can't I pay for the shipping with them as well?

Makes since if you can't just trying to know for sure!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Got 2ea
> JellyPie, Tomahawk, and Eagle Scout
> just about ready to flip so I'm going to try these on the next run and see what I get


Have u tried cloning your tomahawk I can't seem to get them to root in my aero cloner the jelly pie root like Champs but the tomahawk just seems to take for ever!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Have u tried cloning your tomahawk I can't seem to get them to root in my aero cloner the jelly pie root like Champs but the tomahawk just seems to take for ever!


I haven’t ordered sense 420 and now have more stardawg crosses then I’ll ever run. 
But at that time you couldn’t use nugs for shipping . 
Try rooting the Tom in rockwool,


----------



## nc208 (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered but 1300 pages is a lot to go through!
> 
> My question is can shipping be paid with the gold nuggets! I know you can use the nuggets for your order and paying for the seeds, but if I have enough nuggets can't I pay for the shipping with them as well?
> 
> Makes since if you can't just trying to know for sure!


No it cannot. It wouldn't make sense, post office doesn't take nuggets.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Snapped a group shot to give a size reference on my bigger girls. On the left is Greenpoint Night Rider, middle is Hazeman Goldfish, right is Greenpoint Raindance. 15 gallon fabric pots, coco and perlite, Mega Crop nutrients.
> 
> View attachment 4187113


That's pretty creative thinking for that scrog net support!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Have u tried cloning your tomahawk I can't seem to get them to root in my aero cloner the jelly pie root like Champs but the tomahawk just seems to take for ever!


You didn't ask me, but I'm on my 3rd round with Tomahawk and haven't had any problems cloning it...so far. To be honest, I'm kinda just waiting for it to happen though.

GG4 has many reports of "dudding" and peeps have had very poor rooting rates. You might have a GG dom plant? If your JP is rooting fine in the same cloner this might be the cause.

For more info check ICMag or possibly here. I think I read @HydroRed had some issues with his gg4 clone. Sometimes its due to the health of the mother and sometimes its just a branch or two that duds.

There's a lot of theories surrounding it and those threads can give you a more in depth answer than I can.

Hope this helps


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah that is known by me. Good post and good info especially for other people whom aren't privy, but what about only needing 500 watts of LED vs 1k watts of HPS to cover the same footprint and receive better yield and structure is not understood? I know how electricity and heat works and these facts change nothing about what I said and the facts of them being far more efficient as a result of needing far less power and way less extra equipment to do the same thing. That is the efficiency I am speaking of.
> 
> I don't want to turn the thread into an LED thing so will try to make this last post on it.
> 
> ...





Michael Huntherz said:


> None of which indicates anything about the effectiveness of the wattage consumed, in terms of growing plants.
> 
> Lamp efficiency (micromoles per Joule) and effectiveness (ppf) are different things, and both are important. Modern LED tech is measurably superior in both of those areas.
> 
> ...


Yes the biggest advantage to using LEDs is what you guys mentioned, you can use less watts which will generate less heat, but heat is still generated and thinking 500w of leds would replace 1000w of hps is not right, you'd need about 700-800 of quality LEDs to replace a 1kw hps without reducing yields. There's pleanty of people pulling 3+ from a 1kw DE on overdrive, you won't pull 3+ from a 500w light you might not even break 2. And we haven't even mentioned CMH lights which are a considerably better fixture because of spectrum and quality of light compared to LEDs.

The return on investment is currently not worth growers upgrading to LEDs , the initial prices are just too high to rationalize saving 200 watts when most legal states have dirt cheap electric prices.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes the biggest advantage to using LEDs is what you guys mentioned, you can use less watts which will generate less heat, but heat is still generated and thinking 500w of leds would replace 1000w of hps is not right, you'd need about 700-800 of quality LEDs to replace a 1kw hps without reducing yields. There's pleanty of people pulling 3+ from a 1kw DE on overdrive, you won't pull 3+ from a 500w light you might not even break 2. And we haven't even mentioned CMH lights which are a considerably better fixture because of spectrum and quality of light compared to LEDs.
> 
> The return on investment is currently not worth growers upgrading to LEDs , the initial prices are just too high to rationalize saving 200 watts when most legal states have dirt cheap electric prices.


ummmm. ya man my led's I have have already paid for themselves with the savings I made in electrical for my veg area. Compared to MH i was using their before. You're not making any sense. Tons of people changing to LEDs for this reason.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 26, 2018)

I have had a little difficulty cloning my Tomahawk plant.
I cloned in rockwood, took 4 clones.
3 didn't make it. They dried up before ever getting a fatty root system.
The one cut that did root went into a dormant/revege state for at least 30 days.
The clone was not taking during flowering. The last few days it has finally started putting on some size but is throwing out single blades and OGKB style leaves.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

Bias ply nylon belted tires are far cheaper than steel belted radials.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Bias ply nylon belted tires are far cheaper than steel belted radials.


yes, they are cheaper but are they as efficient at spreading the load over the same surface area?
Also, the cooler the tire, the less opportunity there is for the rubber to break down over time, thus increasing its overall life. So are they _really_ cheaper in long run?

asking for friend


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Bias ply nylon belted tires are far cheaper than steel belted radials.


Where's my thimble?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Bias ply nylon belted tires are far cheaper than steel belted radials.


Wow
Am I that high right now?
I’ve only been awake for less the 3hours 

No matter 
You get what you pay for with tires , I keep extra rims with tires for different jobs , 
Winters , racing , cruising etc


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yes the biggest advantage to using LEDs is what you guys mentioned, you can use less watts which will generate less heat, but heat is still generated and thinking 500w of leds would replace 1000w of hps is not right, you'd need about 700-800 of quality LEDs to replace a 1kw hps without reducing yields. There's pleanty of people pulling 3+ from a 1kw DE on overdrive, you won't pull 3+ from a 500w light you might not even break 2. And we haven't even mentioned CMH lights which are a considerably better fixture because of spectrum and quality of light compared to LEDs.
> 
> The return on investment is currently not worth growers upgrading to LEDs , the initial prices are just too high to rationalize saving 200 watts when most legal states have dirt cheap electric prices.


cough cough HVAC savings cough cough

This just in:
Blizzard Bush is dank as fuck, wish it had yielded better.

Looks like about 7 zips from 2 OBS ladies, the one I kept is my favorite of the two. Sour orange rather than sweet, also more dense than the creamsicle smelling pheno. Both are trichome monsters.

Cookies and Chem should have gone longer than 60 days, but I have logistical concerns, looks amazing nonetheless.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> cough cough HVAC savings cough cough
> 
> This just in:
> Blizzard Bush is dank as fiuck, wish it had yielded better.
> ...


Good info. Thank you for this. I've been thinking about Blizzard Bush soon.

Any of you folks run Greenpoint Evergreen?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

I Sold tires when radials were hitting the market and a lot of HPS chatter sounds so familiar to tire conversations then. Or graphite fishing rods or arrows or dial or keyboard phones. Might want to check efficiencies on Quantum Boards as well as cost per watt. HPS was great in 1970 but it is going way of fiberglass rods and cedar arrows but I am sure there will still be niche uses and users.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 26, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> ummmm. ya man my led's I have have already paid for themselves with the savings I made in electrical for my veg area. Compared to MH i was using their before. You're not making any sense. Tons of people changing to LEDs for this reason.


Nah bro you don't make any sense because you are just wasting money, LEDs do not pay for themselves in one run. I pay 11 cents per kwh here in colorado, and have a 14k btu portable a/c unit and a mini split, how are you going to save me money on an investment that would cost me thousands, there's no savings in trying to return pennies, what do you live in Hawaii or somewhere that's over priced electric otherwise you have wasted your money.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah bro you don't make any sense because you are just wasting money, LEDs do not pay for themselves in one run. I pay 11 cents per kwh here in colorado, and have a 14k btu a/c unit and a mini split, how are you going to save me money on an investment that would cost me thousands, there's no savings in trying to return pennies, what do you live in Hawaii or somewhere that's over priced electric otherwise you have wasted your money.


I hate to say it but I agree the 10 bucks a month I'd save on electricity just isn't worth the 800 bucks in a led set up!


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This just in:
> Blizzard Bush is dank as fiuck, wish it had yielded better.


How many days did it go? Do you have purple or green phenos? I have both and they smell amazing. The purple BB I have is looking like it may finish faster. I hear some have gone 80-90 days though.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Does anyone have pics of the ghost train I think I might put that on the list!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 26, 2018)

I'm enjoying growing this skywarden, seems to be quite a stacker, not your typical indica much more long and dangly then it fills out with stacky nugs. very frosty , smells have evolved from a cologne kush to a cologne pinesol kush with earthy undertones.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 26, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> cough cough HVAC savings cough cough
> 
> 
> Looks like about 7 zips from 2 OBS ladies, the one I kept is my favorite of the two. Sour orange rather than sweet, also more dense than the creamsicle smelling pheno. Both are trichome monsters.


I have 2 OBS phenos vegging right now. One has wider, more indica leaves than the other. Can you elaborate on what your phenos look like and the differences in the finished products?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wow
> Am I that high right now?
> I’ve only been awake for less the 3hours
> 
> ...


Extra rims are great for fire pits too 

We use the old rims from our heavy equipment/dump trucks and they work great and last forever.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 26, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That's pretty creative thinking for that scrog net support!!


That's actually for my cucumbers to climb, works great.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2018)

I grow Elephant Ears in old truck tires and bias ply work as well as any to pull your boat up at the landing!


----------



## tatonka (Aug 26, 2018)

Magnesium deficiency???????


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4187384
> Magnesium deficiency???????


Hmm idk I wonder... looks like u had a rubber band tied around the leaf or something never seen that before! If it is mag, I think may be some other stuff as well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4187384
> Magnesium deficiency???????


Nope, mag def shows up on old growth. 

Looks more like calcium or bugs.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Extra rims are great for fire pits too
> 
> We use the old rims from our heavy equipment/dump trucks and they work great and last forever.


I took a dryer drum n dug it flush with the ground then put a circle brick kit around it. 
Don’t need to move to mow the lawn,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4187384
> Magnesium deficiency???????


I dont recall your feed or medium so this is just a shot in the dark but that pic kinda looks like there's some micro lock out happening. (iron, zinc, mang) When those three micros get locked up it can leave holes in the leaves and newer growth gets all wonky pale and twisted.
Possibly pH or too much potassium?


----------



## THT (Aug 26, 2018)

Big one on the left is Cackleberry, shorty on the bottom right is OBS.
 

Cackles smell like diesel and soap, heavy feeder
 

The OBS, very frosty, not super loud, smell is like orange cream, but after a few seconds really starts to smell like an actual orange flower blossom, sweet and incredible. She grew quickly through veg with lots of branching and very little stretch, maybe 50%. She never looked incredibly Indica, but has a bit of that fatness to her leaves. I neglected her for one day too long and the res got low and unbalanced. The texture of the buds is like glue, not greasy at all just pure flytrap stickyness.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)

THT said:


> Big one on the left is Cackleberry, shorty on the bottom right is OBS.
> View attachment 4187420
> 
> Cackles smell like diesel and soap, heavy feeder
> ...


It's nice to hear that it's not super loud. 
So far bodega bubblegum isn't a stinker either. My frostiest pheno is sweet candy with a hint of lemon. 
It's also the quickest to finish and will be done in a week, maybe sooner. 
Wish I had gotten a clone. 

Reveg is a pain, but might be worth it for some good cuts...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just curious what cuts would you guys like to see Gu run with his stardawg.If there was a clone only strain that you could have of your choice which would it be.Maybe Gu will read it and try and make it happen.
> Edit forgot to add,The one i would love to have would be the MAC or see it crossed





THT said:


> Big one on the left is Cackleberry, shorty on the bottom right is OBS.
> View attachment 4187420
> 
> Cackles smell like diesel and soap, heavy feeder
> ...


I have 3 OBS looking good. Glad I bought 3 or 4 packs of them.


----------



## THT (Aug 26, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Glad I bought 3 or 4 packs of them.


Glad I f2'd the shit out of these


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4187384
> Magnesium deficiency???????


It looks like a Boron deficiency.


----------



## THT (Aug 26, 2018)

OBS male


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 26, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Good info. Thank you for this. I've been thinking about Blizzard Bush soon.
> 
> Any of you folks run Greenpoint Evergreen?


If you are after quality primarily and you like an OG profile give it a shot. I need to strike a balance, and of course it could be grower error, I am sure I could have done better in many ways.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You didn't ask me, but I'm on my 3rd round with Tomahawk and haven't had any problems cloning it...so far. To be honest, I'm kinda just waiting for it to happen though.
> 
> GG4 has many reports of "dudding" and peeps have had very poor rooting rates. You might have a GG dom plant? If your JP is rooting fine in the same cloner this might be the cause.
> 
> ...


How are the smells on your Tomahawks?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah bro you don't make any sense because you are just wasting money, LEDs do not pay for themselves in one run. I pay 11 cents per kwh here in colorado, and have a 14k btu portable a/c unit and a mini split, how are you going to save me money on an investment that would cost me thousands, there's no savings in trying to return pennies, what do you live in Hawaii or somewhere that's over priced electric otherwise you have wasted your money.





Greenthumbs256 said:


> I hate to say it but I agree the 10 bucks a month I'd save on electricity just isn't worth the 800 bucks in a led set up!


Now factor in the cost of fans, ventilation, tools and bits to cut holes to run it, the need for much more AC, the need to change 100-200$ bulbs every 6 months, and the need to replace reflectors at minimum every 2 years and best at 1 year (guaranteed 10% light loss in first year), oh and repairs if you are renting (hopefully you run a light where the whole hood doesn't have to be replaced and you can just replace the reflector...). I am not going to even try to calculate ac use for a home grower using a room...It's less savings of course if you have a split.

It adds up big time and quickly. 200-400$ on bulbs alone a year and 100$ minimum for reflector vs. 1200 bucks up front for a light you never have to do this shit with that covers the same area and has full spectrum so yield and veg is BETTER. *We are talking prebuilt top of the line. You can build your own for huge savings.* Building your own easily saves you half the cost.

An average 4k watt house grow in South East states cost 700$-900$ (depends on state) in electric a month to run. Cut that in half and you have 400$ in electric savings a MONTH (even a third is great money if you want to be conservative in estimate). I ran multiple homes for years in multiple SE US states so I know the average cost.

You are way off base when it comes to 10 bucks a month on electricity savings when your electric bill is cut in half due to moving to LEDS....

400 x 12 = 4800$ a year savings in power Even if it only saved you a 1/4 or a third the power the savings are big.

100-200 PER LIGHT 4k watts = 4 lights for bulb replacement twice a year.

Why keep doing math? Save money and go led.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Now factor in the cost of fans, ventilation, tools and bits to cut holes to run it, the need for much more AC, the need to change 100-200$ bulbs every 6 months, and the need to replace reflectors at minimum every 2 years and best at 1 year (guaranteed 10% light loss in first year), oh and repairs if you are renting (hopefully you run a light where the whole hood doesn't have to be replaced and you can just replace the reflector...). I am not going to even try to calculate ac use for a home grower using a room...It's less savings of course if you have a split.
> 
> It adds up big time and quickly. 200-400$ on bulbs alone a year and 100$ minimum for reflector vs. 1200 bucks up front for a light you never have to do this shit with that covers the same area and has full spectrum so yield and veg is BETTER.
> 
> ...


OK well first off the bulbs for top of the line are(eye hortilux) 60 bucks you can get cheap ones for 40, they also last 1-2 years! second no one replaces the hoods and stuff that's stupid just clean it! (It's glass and aluminum or something cleans very easy) and lastly I pay 180-200 bucks a month for electric have 1k hps, 12kbtu ac(4 total in the house) carbon scrubber with 18in fan, multiple regular fans, 2 8 bulb t5s in veg room plus more fans, and all the other crap running in my house! 

Dude your way off ur doubling or more of what it really cost! When I say that light cost me about 10 bucks a month I'm dam close within 4 bucks! This cap about 200 bucks in bulbs is BS the cost for reflectors BS. and lastly the debate for hps vs led is totally up for debate depending how many thousands of Dollars u spend on a light hps will beat 80% of all leds! Every time! Unless like I said u buy the 1500 dollar lights!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

How many professional grows do you see using led? If u go to YouTube and search any major professional grows they all use either hps or the lec, which are both considered high intensity discharge (hid) lights! Now there are some leds that will beat but not blow away hps, but they cost an arm and a leg! It's just stupid! But hey to each their own! There are many ways to skin a cat! Just don't go spouting crap that isn't true like the price to run hps bc that's all b.s. I've ran hps for 4 years now!

My most expensive bill bc it's summer and was running all a/c 24/7 I have 4 of them!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well first off the bulbs for top of the line are(eye hortilux) 60 bucks you can get cheap ones for 40, they also last 1-2 years! second no one replaces the hoods and stuff that's stupid just clean it! (It's glass and aluminum or something cleans very easy) and lastly I pay 180-200 bucks a month for electric have 1k hps, 12kbtu ac(4 total in the house) carbon scrubber with 18in fan, multiple regular fans, 2 8 bulb t5s in veg room plus more fans, and all the other crap running in my house!
> 
> Dude your way off ur doubling or more of what it really cost! When I say that light cost me about 10 bucks a month I'm dam close within 4 bucks! This cap about 200 bucks in bulbs is BS the cost for reflectors BS. and lastly the debate for hps vs led is totally up for debate depending how many thousands of Dollars u spend on a light hps will beat 80% of all leds! Every time! Unless like I said u buy the 1500 dollar lights!


I dunno where you can get eye hortilux bulbs for $60.

They don't last 1-2 years, they only last about 6 months because light intensity degrades over time. Huge drop off around 6-7 months of 12/12. Same for your t5s, those need replacements just as often.

I gotta say it takes way more than $14 where I am to run a kw, especially when you factor in ac costs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> How many professional grows do you see using led? If u go to YouTube and search any major professional grows they all use either hps or the lec, which are both considered high intensity discharge (hid) lights! Now there are some leds that will beat but not blow away hps, but they cost an arm and a leg! It's just stupid! But hey to each their own! There are many ways to skin a cat! Just don't go spouting crap that isn't true like the price to run hps bc that's all b.s. I've ran hps for 4 years now!


This just isn’t true anymore. You can build COB or strip lights for relatively cheap with just a modicum of DIY ability. Quantum boards are also reaching a price point where the electrical savings are well worth it. Most LED manufacturers are full of shit and are exorbitantly overpriced. But COBs and QBs are definitely worth it. 

If you’re doing a big commercial grow, then HID is still easier to set up, especially because there are no high efficient and affordable plug and play models of LED currently. But I anticipate that changing within a couple years as people like HLG start offering affordable pre-made large wattage lights.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This just isn’t true anymore. You can build COB or strip lights for relatively cheap with just a modicum of DIY ability. Quantum boards are also reaching a price point where the electrical savings are well worth it. Most LED manufacturers are full of shit and are exorbitantly overpriced. But COBs and QBs are definitely worth it.
> 
> If you’re doing a big commercial grow, then HID is still easier to set up, especially because there are no high efficient and affordable plug and play models of LED currently. But I anticipate that changing within a couple years as people like HLG start offering affordable pre-made large wattage lights.


I have looked into the q boards and the cobs but they are still 2 times or more as much as an hps! To replace my hps I found some qbs but it would cost me 640 bucks that's more than double! To me it's just not worth it in a few years when the hype goes down and something better comes along I may actually try the qb but for 600 bucks up front when my hps was 200 and has worked great for 4 years and changed the bulb once so far! And I'm killing it, plants are healthy and yield is great! I just can't justify that kinda upfront cost!


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> And I'm killing it, plants are healthy and yield is great!


Pics or it didnt happen.
Ps. Unlock your account so we can see for ourselves.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I dunno where you can get eye hortilux bulbs for $60.
> 
> They don't last 1-2 years, they only last about 6 months because light intensity degrades over time. Huge drop off around 6-7 months of 12/12. Same for your t5s, those need replacements just as often.
> 
> I gotta say it takes way more than $14 where I am to run a kw, especially when you factor in ac costs.


Google I paid 64 bucks for my last eye hortilux bulb! And I showed u my bill, and my set up can't really provide any more prof than that! And if you were running your bulb 24/7 yea 6 months till it starts to lose some juice but it's a flowering bulb it runs 12 hrs a day! I've had my set up for 4 years changed the bulb once! And I have no issues at all!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Pics or it didnt happen.
> Ps. Unlock your account so we can see for ourselves.


Don't know how to unlock anything mind walking me through it??


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> How many professional grows do you see using led? If u go to YouTube and search any major professional grows they all use either hps or the lec, which are both considered high intensity discharge (hid) lights! Now there are some leds that will beat but not blow away hps, but they cost an arm and a leg! It's just stupid! But hey to each their own! There are many ways to skin a cat! Just don't go spouting crap that isn't true like the price to run hps bc that's all b.s. I've ran hps for 4 years now!
> 
> My most expensive bill bc it's summer and was running all a/c 24/7 I have 4 of them!View attachment 4187465


Most people here ain't huge professional growers. I think leds fit in really well with the "small" scale grower who's only looking to run a couple hundred or thousand watts. My grow tent is 4x3 and I run about 400 watts in it, if I tried using a 600 or 1000 watt in their i wouldn't be able to run my a.c. on the same circuit. Plus electricity is 22 cents kwh here so yeah fucken sucks lol but to each his own, both lights grow dank buds.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

I've got many journals on this site! I don't know to serve for them but I'm sure there is a way just help me unlock my profile or w.e.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Google I paid 64 bucks for my last eye hortilux bulb! And I showed u my bill, and my set up can't really provide any more prof than that! And if you were running your bulb 24/7 yea 6 months till it starts to lose some juice but it's a flowering bulb it runs 12 hrs a day! I've had my set up for 4 years changed the bulb once! And I have no issues at all!


I'm sure you're missing out on yield potential and some terps but if you're happy, you're happy.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Don't know how to unlock anything mind walking me through it??


Ive never limited who can see my profile so I cant help you there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Most people here ain't huge professional growers. I think leds fit in really well with the "small" scale grower who's only looking to run a couple hundred or thousand watts. My grow tent is 4x3 and I run about 400 watts in it, if I tried using a 600 or 1000 watt in their i wouldn't be able to run my a.c. on the same circuit. Plus electricity is 22 cents kwh here so yeah fucken sucks lol but to each his own, both lights grow dank buds.


You have got me there for your size I agree! But I run a 5x5 and soon want to expand I'll be hids for w a while until leds can match hps in price and quality!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This just isn’t true anymore. You can build COB or strip lights for relatively cheap with just a modicum of DIY ability. Quantum boards are also reaching a price point where the electrical savings are well worth it. Most LED manufacturers are full of shit and are exorbitantly overpriced. But COBs and QBs are definitely worth it.
> 
> If you’re doing a big commercial grow, then HID is still easier to set up, especially because there are no high efficient and affordable plug and play models of LED currently. But I anticipate that changing within a couple years as people like HLG start offering affordable pre-made large wattage lights.


I built my own LEd's and instantly started saving money. Plus first grow produced 20% more so my lights paid for themselves the very first round. 2nd round, i was able to buy more lights and thus created even more savings. But to each their own.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ive never limited who can see my profile so I cant help you there.


Me either!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I built my own LEd's and instantly started saving money. Plus first grow produced 20% more so my lights paid for themselves the very first round. 2nd round, i was able to buy more lights and thus created even more savings. But to each their own.


Yea I can't build lights lol I hate that crap and don't understand it! I'd have to have one pre built


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ive never limited who can see my profile so I cant help you there.


I think I got it! Go check it out!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Yea I can't build lights lol I hate that crap and don't understand it! I'd have to have one pre built


Look up growmau5 on youtube and you will be able to build your own. I've been building my own for over 2 years now. You can buy QB boards on Ebay for 45.00 each. That would be the best route for you if you want to try the LED experience and see what we are all talking about.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Look up growmau5 on youtube and you will be able to build your own.


I have watched some of his videos I just don't get that stuff and I don't wanna have to work to build a light that already costing me hundreds of bucks! Sorry but like I said I'm happy with hps, and until led can match the price and quality I'll stick with my hps!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I dunno where you can get eye hortilux bulbs for $60.
> 
> They don't last 1-2 years, they only last about 6 months because light intensity degrades over time. Huge drop off around 6-7 months of 12/12. Same for your t5s, those need replacements just as often.
> 
> I gotta say it takes way more than $14 where I am to run a kw, especially when you factor in ac costs.


Eye hortilix bulb 58 bucks!
https://www.amazon.com/Hortilux-Super-Enhanced-Spectrum-1000W/dp/B01LWIB5QC/ref=asc_df_B01LWIB5QC/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=198057002855&hvpos=1o2&hvnetw=g&hvrand=13747949144515889195&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=m&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9010322&hvtargid=pla-392099146948&psc=1


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have watched some of his videos I just don't get that stuff and I don't wanna have to work to build a light that already costing me hundreds of bucks! Sorry but like I said I'm happy with hps, and until led can match the price and quality I'll stick with my hps!


LED's are a breeze to build! No need for all the "bells" and "whistles" either. Bare bones works great. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Now factor in the cost of fans, ventilation, tools and bits to cut holes to run it, the need for much more AC, the need to change 100-200$ bulbs every 6 months, and the need to replace reflectors at minimum every 2 years and best at 1 year (guaranteed 10% light loss in first year), oh and repairs if you are renting (hopefully you run a light where the whole hood doesn't have to be replaced and you can just replace the reflector...). I am not going to even try to calculate ac use for a home grower using a room...It's less savings of course if you have a split.
> 
> It adds up big time and quickly. 200-400$ on bulbs alone a year and 100$ minimum for reflector vs. 1200 bucks up front for a light you never have to do this shit with that covers the same area and has full spectrum so yield and veg is BETTER. *We are talking prebuilt top of the line. You can build your own for huge savings.* Building your own easily saves you half the cost.
> 
> ...


It depends on the situation.
Heat isn't always a bad thing, but my grow area is a bit unusual. 

Has anyone tried to dial in temperature by adjusting power at the drivers? That would be a fun LED experiment. 
Hell you could even automate it. 

I've played with exhaust fan speeds, but the scrubber doesn't work as well on low...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> LED's are a breeze to build! lol


Well I'm glad u think so lmfao shit I had trouble building my tent! Lmfao I swear I did!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It depends on the situation.
> Heat isn't always a bad thing, but my grow area is a bit unusual.
> 
> Has anyone tried to dial in temperature by adjusting power at the drivers? That would be a fun LED experiment.
> ...


On my hps I've got a magnetic ballast so no dimming I run my ac in about 65 from beg to mid flower then I run it one 60 towards the end Temps are always under 78. Towards the end I like to have Temps around 73!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> On my hps I've got a magnetic ballast so no dimming I run my ac in about 65 from beg to mid flower then I run it one 60 towards the end Temps are always under 78. Towards the end I like to have Temps around 73!


I run a 4'x 12' flowering foot print on 1500 watts of cobs for better yield than my 3k watt hps and I don't even vent the room or have any fans. My temps with lights on 24/7 are 84 degrees max 77 at night. Temp outside 93 degrees or less. This room gets good ac and normal room would need a 4 or 6 inch out or a box fan in the door way.



Greenthumbs256 said:


> How many professional grows do you see using led? If u go to YouTube and search any major professional grows they all use either hps or the lec, which are both considered high intensity discharge (hid) lights! Now there are some leds that will beat but not blow away hps, but they cost an arm and a leg! It's just stupid! But hey to each their own! There are many ways to skin a cat! Just don't go spouting crap that isn't true like the price to run hps bc that's all b.s. I've ran hps for 4 years now!
> 
> My most expensive bill bc it's summer and was running all a/c 24/7 I have 4 of them!View attachment 4187465


Why lack of warehouse grows using them?

1. Upfront costs and ignorant investors. It looks better on paper to show your investor cost of starting with HID vs. LED. They are the ones footing the big bill and when using other peoples money you do what it takes to get your foot in the door most of the time. Upfront costs are really the big thing here though, but this is quickly becoming a thing of the past.

2. Full spectrum cobs are really just hitting the market big time and making in sense in the past 2 years. This year especially.

3. What part of cost to run hps is wrong? Pretty vague statement of yours.

I have been growing 'professionally' for 4 years now. When I say professionally I mean a professional facility like you see on 'youtube'. Grow houses for a little more than a decade (I still run one as a back up for moms and everything else). I started off with 4k HPS grow houses and after 2 years bumped it up to 8-10k and split the risk between 3 homes so if one went down 2 others were still poppin. I know the costs to run HPS and I know what I saved switching over this last year to full spectrum cobs at 1200 per light. I don't work for any company that sells any equipment. I have no reason to lie or to lead other people astray. I work for my self and run a rather large grow facility. When I was deciding to switch to LED I built a grow house again on small scale so I could see if it was really worth it. Well it was and it was amazing for me to think and understand how beneficial this is to your average home grower, especially someone renting (not needing to run 30 amp lines to flower rooms is HUGE). The past 3 years has been huge for LED.* It did not make sense to switch over before this because of spectrum, equipment failure (research flip chip technology for reasoning), and cost.* It now only makes no sense to switch because of upfront cost. The future is here and in a big way. The next few years will be huge improvements to chips for LEDS and continued lower costs of production. There is no real tech that will beat out LED at the end of the day when it comes to HID. LEC's are an awesome improvement, but I see no room for improvement after these that could compare to the tech that LED has and will have in the future.

*This will end my LED discussion because saying anything else is beating a dead horse at this point. *


----------



## Sebud (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Have u tried cloning your tomahawk I can't seem to get them to root in my aero cloner the jelly pie root like Champs but the tomahawk just seems to take for ever!


Not yet but plan to before the flip next week will let you know


----------



## Getgrowingson (Aug 26, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Any of you guys used hygrozyme? I used some today about 8ml per gallon like that bottle says and I don't think my plants liked it. Maybe since it was the first time using it, and there is probably a ton of dead root mass in my coco from previous harvests. It just kinda was too much I'm thinking.


Look up biocozyme by grow more and save a ton and thank me later.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sure you're missing out on yield potential and some terps but if you're happy, you're happy.


Agreed on the yield potential, especially if you're talking grams per watt. 
Mixed spectrum does pretty good with terps... (HPS + MH)


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I run a 4'x 12' flowering foot print on 1500 watts of cobs for better yield than my 3k watt hps and I don't even vent the room or have any fans. My temps with lights on 24/7 are 84 degrees max 77 at night. Temp outside 93 degrees or less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still have issue with the upfront cost, it makes sense and I can see why you switching was cheaper on that size you weren't buying one bulb to replace lol

But for me being a small grower 1200 bucks is more than I've spent on everything! Including the seeds! I just can't swing that bottom line!


----------



## tatonka (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How are the smells on your Tomahawks?


It started out smelling like Vicks vapor rub and ivory soap and now smells like lemon lime Sprite soda and beef jerky.
It tastes like a fine blend of GG4 and a Kush. Not much chem taste. 
 Grows like an OG and is pretty easy to grow. I could have been more consistent with the feedings and I would have done better.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I still have issue with the upfront cost, it makes sense and I can see why you switching was cheaper on that size you weren't buying one bulb to replace lol
> 
> But for me being a small grower 1200 bucks is more than I've spent on everything! Including the seeds! I just can't swing that bottom line!


This is totally true and I figured this being your reasoning. Probably in 2 years man it will be affordable for everyone! It's going to be amazing. It really has me excited not only for commercial applications but my heart will always be with the home growers. Fuck corporations trying to regulate the average man out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> On my hps I've got a magnetic ballast so no dimming I run my ac in about 65 from beg to mid flower then I run it one 60 towards the end Temps are always under 78. Towards the end I like to have Temps around 73!


I don't need AC, thankfully. 
But it sure would make my environment easier to control. 

400w dehumidifier blows heat, which is unhelpful...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is totally true and I figured this being your reasoning. Probably in 2 years man it will be affordable for everyone! It's going to be amazing. It really has me excited not only for commercial applications but my heart will always be with the home growers. Fuck corporations trying to regulate the average man out.


I really hope ur right! I have heard a lot about the new cobs and stuff even have 2 qb's in my shopping cart! I've wanted to switch for a good year just to do a side by side for myself I love experimenting! Its just that upfront cost I'm small and poor lol well not poor but poor enough!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't need AC, thankfully.
> But it sure would make my environment easier to control.
> 
> 400w dehumidifier blows heat, which is unhelpful...


I love my ac! I use it for dehumidifing even tho I still have high rh sometimes and it's just nice to have everything set I don't have to go in my room for days at a time if I don't want to! (even tho I do lol) everything is automated lights fans Temps and I'm organic so that's even less that I have to do! I basically don't do shit! I water and stick my big nosey head in the room 100 tines a day and that's it!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How are the smells on your Tomahawks?


The terps were kinda weak while growing but during harvest it got super loud and after a couple wk cure it changed to an acrid funk. This is one of the smells I have the hardest time describing. 

It doesn't smell like roasted fresh coffee but it does have that same sharp bitter acrid smell. I can see how others associate it with coffee but to me, its not quite the same odor. Similar but not really. (if that makes sense)


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Aug 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You really think GPS has this potential? Gu didn’t even select his male himself. They don’t even test their crosses, anyone buying new strains, congrats you’re the testers. Hell, I’m legitimately skeptical that they pop beans at all. He’s never used a male he produced. He’s never used a female he produced. You’re expecting him to start line breeding?!


Have no idea if GPS has the potential. Don't know the crew personally. It's pretty obvious we're the testers. The entire gig is in the beginning stages no mystery there. And from what you've said (if it's true) they are about at the level I thought they were lol. You can tell by growing out their gear.

Hoping to inspire them to take it to the next level. Because I see potential there. They are an American seedbank (we need more of them) with good customer service and they're affordable. How often does that happen?

I personally wont buy their beans again until something truly stable is offered in their line up. Said that before and sincerely meant it. But the keepers were stoney and people enjoy it! So going to throw the rest outdoors when the time is right and see what we come up with.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Aug 26, 2018)

well done GP thread.. a disagreement that didnt digress into name calling 

+like for 40Amp and the "modicum" usage.. good reading players!


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You didn't ask me, but I'm on my 3rd round with Tomahawk and haven't had any problems cloning it...so far. To be honest, I'm kinda just waiting for it to happen though.
> 
> GG4 has many reports of "dudding" and peeps have had very poor rooting rates. You might have a GG dom plant? If your JP is rooting fine in the same cloner this might be the cause.
> 
> ...


@Greenthumbs256 
I had some issues with rooting my GG4 cuts so you may have a GG dom Tomahawk? It takes me no less than 14 days to get transplantable root masses on my cuttings of GG4 when cuts from other strains in the same setup take 7 days. I've had many tell me they have no issues quickly rooting their GG4 but no matter how I do it (bubble cloner/tray and plugs etc) I cant get transplantable roots in less than 14 days. I've come to terms lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It depends on the situation.
> *Heat isn't always a bad thing,* but my grow area is a bit unusual.
> 
> Has anyone tried to dial in temperature by adjusting power at the drivers? That would be a fun LED experiment.
> ...


This is my issue. 9 months of the yr my room is vented into my home and I like the extra heat. 
I'll probably make the switch eventually but I'm in no hurry. 
My room has a "few" lights and I've never had to use AC. Just a dehuey for roughly 6wks of the yr.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Greenthumbs256
> I had some issues with rooting my GG4 cuts so you may have a GG dom Tomahawk? It takes me no less than 14 days to get transplantable root masses on my cuttings of GG4 when cuts from other strains in the same setup take 7 days. I've had many tell me they have no issues quickly rooting their GG4 but no matter how I do it (bubble cloner/tray and plugs etc) I cant get transplantable roots in less than 14 days. I've come to terms lol


So what do you do??? I can't afford to buy 10 packs of it! I like to find a pheno then clone the piss out of it! There has to be some way to make cloning easier!


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah bro you don't make any sense because you are just wasting money, LEDs do not pay for themselves in one run. I pay 11 cents per kwh here in colorado, and have a 14k btu portable a/c unit and a mini split, how are you going to save me money on an investment that would cost me thousands, there's no savings in trying to return pennies, what do you live in Hawaii or somewhere that's over priced electric otherwise you have wasted your money.


I run my veg area off two plug ins. Not a big area. I run lights, a cloner at times, and a fan. Thats it. No need for ac. I've saved 80 per month compared to what i needed to do to cover the same area with adequate light. times that by 10 months, and there is the entire cost of those led's. Boom.

Anyways, plenty of this stuff in the other parts of the forum, so I won't clutter here with more responses. I am glad to hear you got a setup that you like and works for you.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 26, 2018)

tomahawk #5
Thank you Gu


----------



## klx (Aug 26, 2018)

Chopped my other 2 Gunslinger phenos at Day 70.

GS4 started to herm. Looks pretty, but pretty standard chem stink



GS3 - Only potential keeper. The smell has changed to a sweet, candy, apricot very pleasant. Could have gone another week but I dont want anything runs over 10 weeks so will see how she smokes up.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah bro you don't make any sense because you are just wasting money, LEDs do not pay for themselves in one run. I pay 11 cents per kwh here in colorado, and have a 14k btu portable a/c unit and a mini split, how are you going to save me money on an investment that would cost me thousands, there's no savings in trying to return pennies, what do you live in Hawaii or somewhere that's over priced electric otherwise you have wasted your money.


I have less than 550 bucks in my led setup. Adjustable from about 245-50 watts to 925 watts. DIY setup. I save a ton. My light was paid for after its first run. Plus I saved even more bc I dont have to run A.C. now. Leds if built right and run right can more than pay for themselves easily.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Now factor in the cost of fans, ventilation, tools and bits to cut holes to run it, the need for much more AC, the need to change 100-200$ bulbs every 6 months, and the need to replace reflectors at minimum every 2 years and best at 1 year (guaranteed 10% light loss in first year), oh and repairs if you are renting (hopefully you run a light where the whole hood doesn't have to be replaced and you can just replace the reflector...). I am not going to even try to calculate ac use for a home grower using a room...It's less savings of course if you have a split.
> 
> It adds up big time and quickly. 200-400$ on bulbs alone a year and 100$ minimum for reflector vs. 1200 bucks up front for a light you never have to do this shit with that covers the same area and has full spectrum so yield and veg is BETTER. *We are talking prebuilt top of the line. You can build your own for huge savings.* Building your own easily saves you half the cost.
> 
> ...


I went from running two 320 watt mh in veg and two 400watt hps and mars 292 reflector in flower. Plus two ac units. My electrical cost monthly were in excess of $450-500 a month. Since switching all to LEDs and doing away with the two ac units. My electrical bill has been under 220 bucks a month since the switch. So I know I'm saving money. In the short run and definitely in the long run.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The terps were kinda weak while growing but during harvest it got super loud and after a couple wk cure it changed to an acrid funk. This is one of the smells I have the hardest time describing.
> 
> It doesn't smell like roasted fresh coffee but it does have that same sharp bitter acrid smell. I can see how others associate it with coffee but to me, its not quite the same odor. Similar but not really. (if that makes sense)


So, you are saying I should cross is to Bubba Katsu cut and my Blockhead x Bubba heh? Coffee Coffee Coffee and indescribable funk sounds like a good mix. Thanks for detail profile.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> LED's are a breeze to build! No need for all the "bells" and "whistles" either. Bare bones works great. lol


I couldn't agree more. I made my frame and rack as si.ple and cheap as I possibly could. I made my own heat sinks. Out of 2x2 heavy square aluminum tubing. And cut 3 sides every inch. Mounted the led strip on the one uncut side. Super simple super cheap. And super effective. I'd honestly have to say my light heatsinks run leds cooler than real heat sinks.


----------



## main cola (Aug 26, 2018)

LVTK is coming along nicely


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have watched some of his videos I just don't get that stuff and I don't wanna have to work to build a light that already costing me hundreds of bucks! Sorry but like I said I'm happy with hps, and until led can match the price and quality I'll stick with my hps!


match quality? have you grown with both hps and QBs? if you haven't grown with QBs then how can you have an opinion on the quality they produce? i grew with hps for almost 10 years before switching to QBs and saw a very clear increase in quality running cuts i had run multiple times in the exact same setup under hps.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> LVTK is coming along nicelyView attachment 4187612 View attachment 4187613


really nice man! i threw two of these into flower 4 days ago, i hope i get similar results.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

@tatonka I could stuff a cone with just two or three of those frosty calyxes. Beautiful!


klx said:


> Chopped my other 2 Gunslinger phenos at Day 70.
> 
> GS4 started to herm. Looks pretty, but pretty standard chem stink
> 
> ...


Both of those look way better than the pic on the GP website. Nicely done!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So, you are saying I should cross is to Bubba Katsu cut and my Blockhead x Bubba heh? Coffee Coffee Coffee and indescribable funk sounds like a good mix. Thanks for detail profile.


That would be a great cross.
 I love and miss those terps.​The Tomahawk is coffee but not the Bubba kinda roasted coffee.
Think bitter, tangy (shitty) Columbian coffee that's gone stale. I wish I could describe it better. I'm holding the jar right now and a buddy of mine says its woodsy too. Whatever the hell that means, lol.
We're kinda baked and little bit tipsy.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I really hope ur right! I have heard a lot about the new cobs and stuff even have 2 qb's in my shopping cart! I've wanted to switch for a good year just to do a side by side for myself I love experimenting! Its just that upfront cost I'm small and poor lol well not poor but poor enough!


Side by side will change your opinions on quality and yield as long as you are using full spectrum cobs. Cobs going full spectrum was what brought me to finally change. Spectrum was no longer a worry at that point and in fact improved with more usable blue and red as well. Your lower buds will be much tighter, your node structure will be much tighter, your stretch will be a little less, and your yield should slightly increase due to the lowers improving. I cannot tell a difference in trichome production with the naked eye, but I can damn sure say there certainly is no loss. This is my personal experience. No way scientific, but I can assure you I damn sure as a producer am not taking a loss for switching over. I wouldn't put up with that all. I feel my yields are increased around 10%. Coming up I will be able to definitively test this but it is 6 months out. I am working on some extremely high yield commercial varieties for breeding and will be testing clones under different sets of lights just to see what I pull on every 4x4.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @Greenthumbs256
> I had some issues with rooting my GG4 cuts so you may have a GG dom Tomahawk? It takes me no less than 14 days to get transplantable root masses on my cuttings of GG4 when cuts from other strains in the same setup take 7 days


Same. They seem to get woody and sorta stubborn. They go eventually.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So what do you do??? I can't afford to buy 10 packs of it! I like to find a pheno then clone the piss out of it! There has to be some way to make cloning easier!


I still clone, just when it comes to the ones that are more "stubborn" like the Glue I'll do a few extra of that strain and give myself some extra time before they are scheduled to go into the flood trays knowing they will root....eventually.



GrowRijt said:


> They go eventually.


This
I get roots, just not as fast as I'd like. I have hit my pinnacle at 14 days with the glue and she just wont give em up any quicker. I've done cuts from the bottom, the top, large cuts, single node cuts, rockwool, root riot plugs, bubble cloner, high climate,low climate, clone gel, water only........14 days.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> LVTK is coming along nicelyView attachment 4187612 View attachment 4187613


Man that makes me so bummed about the one I threw in flower. I'm rooting a clone I pulled from it. Before I tossed it. I think as soon as it revegges and throw a shoot long enough that's regular looking I'll clip it root it. And flip it. Be a little more prepared for the ungodly stretch. I've run 16 week sativas that didnt stretch like that thing. I def wasnt prepared for it. But that's the awesome thing about the plant. Jus chop dip n stick and do it again. Nvr lose the strain. Even if you fuck up like I did. Lol but that looks beautiful amigo


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm rooting a clone I pulled from it. Before I tossed it.


Good fucking move cloning it man. I can't wait to get my next round started will have 20 of these to make a choice from. I am tempted to pop all the ones I have but I think given the quality it will be too hard to make good choices running so many at once as it really doesn't throw a lot of phenos.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Good fucking move cloning it man. I can't wait to get my next round started will have 20 of these to make a choice from. I am tempted to pop all the ones I have but I think given the quality it will be too hard to make good choices running so many at once as it really doesn't throw a lot of phenos.


The pheno I have I let it go to like 30 days. It was beautiful had a great nose on her. Sticky as hell. I jus didnt do my research on it. I nvr dreamed it would stretch more than 5 feet. I should've topped but I jus like to give first runs natural bc If they aren't good I don't like wasting the extra veg time with topping n training. Its def gonna be worth running again. But i keep her short and bent over.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

I'll be running the clone of lvtk again for sure. Even this early in flower I can tell she'll be some good smoke. 

I feel bad for the cats that grew the lvtk and got fluffy buds because I'm fairly sure my pheno will not have that issue. She's lanky but hitting all the right spots in my opinion.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The pheno I have I let it go to like 30 days. It was beautiful had a great nose on her. Sticky as hell. I jus didnt do my research on it. I nvr dreamed it would stretch more than 5 feet. I should've topped but I jus like to give first runs natural bc If they aren't good I don't like wasting the extra veg time with topping n training. Its def gonna be worth running again. But i keep her short and bent over.


The lvtk pheno you had reminds me of my pheno of pineapple chunk. I'm over here thinking the pineapple chunk was supposed to be indica and a 60 day flower, my pheno ended up being a 6 ft tall Christmas tree sativa, lol. She went like 90 days before I chopped her and she still needed weeks more. 

She out grew the tent as well so I had to move her in the basement just under a spare 400w hps. If not for the basement space I would have had to chop her like you did, probably should have though cuz the bud was mediocre.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> LVTK is coming along nicelyView attachment 4187612 View attachment 4187613


I missed your pic in the sea of LED/HPS posts but that _is _coming along nicely. 

You're really makin that LVTK shine!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 26, 2018)

And as far as trich production goes with leds. There is no question on my end trich production with DIY leds over HPS has went up 10-15% more. Including denser lowers as you said. Which also as you said increases yield. I dont normally take pics of this tent. As they are my own strains. That I've made. I normally dont share with the world. But jus to show trichs with dialed in leds.

First pic is 23 days in. The trichs have trichs. It's original 1995 OG Kush. Yes the beans were 23 years old. But I reversed her the 2nd pic of the two colas leaning beside each other. And crossed her to a mimosa male that was jus smelling super sticky and beautiful.
I call her Mimosa OG lol. Real original right, but leds increase trich production no doubt about it.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It depends on the situation.
> Heat isn't always a bad thing, but my grow area is a bit unusual.
> 
> Has anyone tried to dial in temperature by adjusting power at the drivers? That would be a fun LED experiment.
> ...



I set my driver's seasonally to keep the room around 83-85 during lights on. I like the auto dim idea based on temp. Maybe a raspberry pi or something....


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And as far as trich production goes with leds. There is no question on my end trich production with DIY leds over HPS has went up 10-15% more. Including denser lowers as you said. Which also as you said increases yield. I dont normally take pics of this tent. As they are my own strains. That I've made. I normally dont share with the world. But jus to show trichs with dialed in leds.
> 
> First pic is 23 days in. The trichs have trichs. It's original 1995 OG Kush. Yes the beans were 23 years old. But I reversed her the 2nd pic of the two colas leaning beside each other. And crossed her to a mimosa male that was jus smelling super sticky and beautiful.
> I call her Mimosa OG lol. Real original right, but leds increase trich production no doubt about it.
> ...


Have you ever tried CMH lighting tho? You could get up to an additional 30% THC, with additional UV supplementation, your plants look great no doubt but there's always room for improvement.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> This is totally true and I figured this being your reasoning. Probably in 2 years man it will be affordable for everyone! It's going to be amazing. It really has me excited not only for commercial applications but my heart will always be with the home growers. Fuck corporations trying to regulate the average man out.


It's already been done, in colorado big pharma owns the dispensaries, the little guy is pretty much a criminal once again due to legalization and how the laws have crippled home growers / care givers. They don't even allow extended plant counts where i live, the local legislature doesn't recognize your plant count here 12 plant max per residence no matter what. Legalization is just a way to kill the competition for these mega dispensaries , their owners/growers usually don't even smoke weed or ever have they are only in it for the money, they take cash cropping to a whole nother level, they spray all kinds of nasty shit on their product because they get powdery mildew super bad so they are spraying citric acid, acedic acid and green cure like mad. Some places get caught using nasties like eagle20 and other gross shit there's barely any inspections so they get away with it usually.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's already been done, in colorado big pharma owns the dispensaries, the little guy is pretty much a criminal once again due to legalization and how the laws have crippled home growers / care givers. They don't even allow extended plant counts where i live, the local legislature doesn't recognize your plant count here 12 plant max per residence no matter what.


Not trying to be a dick but man you are captain obvious on a lot of shit. I know, they do this with *every fuckin product*...My point was when a home grower can plug 3 lights in that cover a 4' x 12' foot print into *1 *20 amp outlet they can fuck over their whole game. *LED gives the power back to the mom and pop and personal grower regardless of legality.
*


Yodaweed said:


> Have you ever tried CMH lighting tho? You could get up to an additional 30% THC, with additional UV supplementation, your plants look great no doubt but there's always room for improvement.


Are you fuckin serious right here? CMH gives 30% more THC? Do you work for high times or some other bullshit?

Top ten most retarded things I have ever heard.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Not trying to be a dick but man you are captain obvious on a lot of shit. I know, they do this with *every fuckin product*...My point was when a home grower can plug a 3 lights in that cover a 4' x 12' foot print into 1 20 amp outlet they can fuck over their whole game. *LED gives the power back to the mom and pop and personal grower regardless of legality.*


problem is they are limiting the amount you can grow and trying to make you go to the dispensary, i learned to grow big huge monster plants due to the legal plant limit, but some of my friends that aren't quite as experienced growers as me have kinda gotten screwed over by these plant count limits. It should be a square foot requirement not a plant count, plant count is stupid as hell, my bro grows plants that yield 1-2 oz max when i\m getting 6-12 oz per plant sometimes more. There's even some people that have been busted for being just slightly over their plant count, law comes down on them hard too, gotta stay in check.

Basically legalization is a big sham, they set up the laws to completely favor the dispensaries, honestly i think their next step is just to make home growing illegal, they are already outlawing hid lighting in some counties here seems like they don't want us yielding jack shit.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> problem is they are limiting the amount you can grow and trying to make you go to the dispensary, i learned to grow big huge monster plants due to the legal plant limit, but some of my friends that aren't quite as experienced growers as me have kinda gotten screwed over by these plant count limits. It should be a square foot requirement not a plant count, plant count is stupid as hell, my bro grows plants that yield 1-2 oz max when i\m getting 6-12 oz per plant sometimes more.


WTF is a dispensary? Or the government for that matter?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Not trying to be a dick but man you are captain obvious on a lot of shit. I know, they do this with *every fuckin product*...My point was when a home grower can plug 3 lights in that cover a 4' x 12' foot print into *1 *20 amp outlet they can fuck over their whole game. *LED gives the power back to the mom and pop and personal grower regardless of legality.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


UV light will up THC production by up to 30%
https://www.blackdogled.com/blogwhich-is-better-uva-or-uvb/
https://hightimes.com/grow/grow-hack-does-uv-light-increase-cannabis-potency/
http://www.solacure.com/exuvandca.html

Using proper UV can cost you $5 to $10 per plant when you average out the cost of lights and fixtures. It is very cheap*. Most people are able to get increases of 20% THC the first time they use it. Most experienced growers are getting over 30% more THC than with clones that aren't getting UV. *These aren't guesses, our dispensory and grower customers report back to us with actual lab results, using actual control growing methods. Anyone who tells you they didn't get more THC is probably using a reptile light or some similar underpowered UV source. Just as you can't use regular screw in light bulbs to grow robust plants, you can't expect high THC returns with weak UV sources. Ironically, the bad UV lights cost about the same as the good ones, it is just a matter of using the right lamps, the right way. And it is pretty easy IF you know how. With our standard 4 foot bulbs (Universal UV and the SG-1-40) you will use four bulbs for every 1000w (or equivalent) hood you have. Newer lamps such as those in the Flower Power series cut that in half, so you only need two lamps per hood. This means lower operating costs, even if the lamps are a little more expensive.



This is the main reason CMH lighting crushes LEDs , the UV they produce and the quality of spectrum honestly makes for some of the frostyest indoor plants


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

So whats 20% of 20% lol? That is being generous...


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> So whats 20% of 20% lol?


4%, 20% of 30% is 6%, and 30% of 30% is 9%, so there's huge gains possible if you supplement LEDs,


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Okay so tell me the last time you smoked shit blind tested that you could tell the difference between that. It is fuckin marketing. Is there a possible gain, yes, but get real now man.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Okay so tell me the last time you smoked shit blind tested that you could tell the difference between that. It is fuckin marketing. Is there a possible gain, yes, but get real now man.


It has been studied by numerous different scientific studies it is proven. It's not a marketing gimmick or all the LED manufacturers would use it and most don't even disclose that UV light produces more frost because LEDs don't have UV.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

I am not saying gains aren't possible I am saying I've smoked enough weed and different types over the past 20 years that you cannot define a high by THC %. When a compressed brick of pos mexican schwagg gets me higher than the frostiest c99 or skunk there is far more to shit than those little numbers money grubbers put out there. We wont even get into the equatorial sativas or African Sativas that can send you into outer-fuckin-space at 10-15% thc. Or an afghan or Skunk that can make you fall asleep (or be wide eyed-open-and-alive) in .2 seconds at the same ratios.

I know you grow weed and over the past few years or so I seen you online, you had to have had quite a few different varieties. I do not see how you could not notice this.

They aren't huge increases as you state, they are very minimal and often inconsequential.

Slow the High Times hype.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's already been done, in colorado big pharma owns the dispensaries, the little guy is pretty much a criminal once again due to legalization and how the laws have crippled home growers / care givers. They don't even allow extended plant counts where i live, the local legislature doesn't recognize your plant count here 12 plant max per residence no matter what. Legalization is just a way to kill the competition for these mega dispensaries , their owners/growers usually don't even smoke weed or ever have they are only in it for the money, they take cash cropping to a whole nother level, they spray all kinds of nasty shit on their product because they get powdery mildew super bad so they are spraying citric acid, acedic acid and green cure like mad. Some places get caught using nasties like eagle20 and other gross shit there's barely any inspections so they get away with it usually.


in colorado you can have 36 plant count with a med card. Plant counts can go higher than 12 so you know. And it is based on square footage how much space they allow. I know local places can be different, but if you had a med card I would imagine you shouldnt be running into issues with the law in Colorado. And to get 12 plants you have to have a med card in the first place too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> in colorado you can have 36 plant count with a med card. Plant counts can go higher than 12 so you know. And it is based on square footage how much space they allow. I know local places can be different, but if you had a med card I would imagine you shouldnt be running into issues with the law in Colorado. And to get 12 plants you have to have a med card in the first place too.


I have had a med card for 5 years, you can only grow 12 plants no matter of plant count in most counties in colorado here's from the colorado.gov website

Beginning January 1, 2018, all residences will be limited to a maximum of 12 plants unless certain requirements are met.

https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/marijuana/home-grow-laws

The requirements are non-existant, they do not recognize extended plant counts. A64 and the like are all put in place to help big pharma, you have no idea if you don't live out here how crooked it is, the dispensaries have the governor in their back pocket.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

The best thing they could do is get rid of plant count bullshit and base it off of area ^ It makes sense for everyone from breeders, to producers, to I am just having fun. I don't think there should be any limits at all though, that just creates crime. No one is limiting coffee beans. Fuck the government.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It has been studied by numerous different scientific studies it is proven. It's not a marketing gimmick or all the LED manufacturers would use it and most don't even disclose that UV light produces more frost because LEDs don't have UV.


No it fucking hasn’t. 

First you’re bitching about “indicas” that grow like “sativas” despite it being an OG cross. Then you’re trying to convince people it’s Chemdawg, and now you’re spouting nonsense because you’ve got the biggest hard on for anything non-LED.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have had a med card for 5 years, you can only grow 12 plants no matter of plant count in most counties in colorado here's from the colorado.gov website
> 
> Beginning January 1, 2018, all residences will be limited to a maximum of 12 plants unless certain requirements are met.
> 
> ...



The laws are different for medical marijuana users.- as quoted from that page.

What kind of med card do you have basically meaning how many plants are you allowed? 12 I take it?

I guess the question is where are you seeing that with a med card you are only still allowed 12 plants, even if your med card if for 36 plant count?


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> The laws are different for medical marijuana users.- as quoted from that page.
> 
> What kind of med card do you have basically meaning how many plants are you allowed? 12 I take it?


12 is the max anyone can grow in a residential area, med card included. unless you live in a county that allows extended plant count, colorado springs, denver and pueblo all only allow 12 plants now. I'm sure there's some counties that will still allow an extended plant count but not the one i live in and none of the major 3 cities allow it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am not saying gains aren't possible I am saying I've smoked enough weed and different types over the past 20 years that you cannot define a high by THC %. When a compressed brick of pos mexican schwagg gets me higher than the frostiest c99 or skunk there is far more to shit than those little numbers money grubbers put out there. We wont even get into the equatorial sativas or African Sativas that can send you into outer-fuckin-space at 10-15% thc. Or an afghan or Skunk that can make you fall asleep (or be wide eyed-open-and-alive) in .2 seconds at the same ratios.
> 
> I know you grow weed and over the past few years or so I seen you online, you had to have had quite a few different varieties. I do not see how you could not notice this.
> 
> ...


Here's another study from an LED maker, there's literally hundreds of studies about UV and cannabis

https://californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/

Here's a quote from that article

Growers have realized an increase of up to 30% THC percentage by using supplemental UVB light but the actual mechanism was not well understood.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

That's great beautiful studies, HUGE numbers, and businesses to back it all. Now reply the rest of my post =)


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 27, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's another study from an LED maker, there's literally hundreds of studies about UV and cannabis
> 
> https://californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/
> 
> ...


That’s not a fucking scientific study. It’s a light manufacturer saying UV has an effect because they have a financial incentive to sell people more lights. It links to another blog post which is just some dude with a financial incentive to sell more lights saying that his experience led to ridiculously different levels of THC. No data, no methods. These aren’t scientific studies. They’re the biased opinions of light sellers. 

If UV was so important to THC production, then outdoor would be much better than indoor. Everyone knows that’s not the case.

It’s possible that UV could increase THC production. Maybe. Would it be enough to be noticeable? Hell fucking no.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## klx (Aug 27, 2018)

How has the already settled LED vs HPS vs CMH debate escaped from the LED section? How?

No one gives a flying fuck lets see some buds


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4187812


Why would you go n post that, 
The pic clearly shows a zebra .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Can anyone explain something to me!!

I don't understand what these "f1" or "s1" when they are referring to seeds! 

Can anyone break that down for me and explain what are the different ones and what they stand for!
Thank you ahead of time for your help!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

And I like arguing but in a good manner! Without all the name calling and trying to put the other person down!

But to me a good well spoken argument with prof from both sides, will only help everyone in the long run! It's just sad ppl can't do it without shamming or trying to hurt other ppl! I mean hell were all here to help and learn! 

MY GOLDEN RULE!
DON'T BE A DICK!


----------



## N.R.G. (Aug 27, 2018)

What I would love to know is... how did Gu get this thread stickied? Talk about some awesome free advertising!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The best thing they could do is get rid of plant count bullshit and base it off of area ^ It makes sense for everyone from breeders, to producers, to I am just having fun. I don't think there should be any limits at all though, that just creates crime. No one is limiting coffee beans. Fuck the government.


No one is limiting coffee beans. Exactly my stance on cannabis; Total deregulation.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone explain something to me!!
> 
> I don't understand what these "f1" or "s1" when they are referring to seeds!
> 
> ...


Filial Generation 
Self-backross generation


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Filial Generation
> Self-backross generation


OK but what does that mean?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

klx said:


> How has the already settled LED vs HPS vs CMH debate escaped from the LED section? How?
> 
> No one gives a flying fuck lets see some buds



OBS


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK but what does that mean?


It means that should be enough to google it.
F1 is high school genetics. I don’t feel like it is fair to ask us to hand write easily obtainable knowledge over and over, not trying to be a dick, but re-teaching basic genetic inheritance may be out of scope.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It means that should be enough to google it.
> F1 is high school genetics. I don’t feel like it is fair to ask us to hand write easily obtainable knowledge over and over, not trying to be a dick, but re-teaching basic genetic inheritance may be out of scope.


Fair enough!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> This is a nut
> View attachment 4187846


Really, you nasty basterd lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

For anyone else looking for info on f1 and s1 I found this! 

https://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/blog/f1-f2-s1-what-do-they-mean-for-your-weed


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> This is a nut
> View attachment 4187846


Your sac has a happy face!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

If this thread turns into a male porn picture thread I'm out! Lmfao!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 27, 2018)

Early morning at the LVTK Ranch! lol


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

Couple of shots from the 1212 from seed tent

Hibernate #2
 

Hibernate #3
 
Pioneer Kush #5


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Heres my jelly pie day 55! Still have 3 more left to harvest!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

Sorry for asking , but I just run upon this thread. Does it discuss the s1 thing/problem that happened a while back, would like to read it, but this thread is huge. Anyone know what page it starts on if it's discussed. Again sorry guys


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your sac has a happy face!


Sssshhhh it's a lion


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Sorry for asking , but I just run upon this thread. Does it discuss the s1 thing/problem that happened a while back, would like to read it, but this thread is huge. Anyone know what page it starts on if it's discussed. Again sorry guys


A long long time ago in a far far away place an s1 was born...


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

Just currious, when I found out they were bunk, i went ahead and started all of mine just to see what would come from them, i did neglect to take care of them ( 4 males and 5 females out of 36) pretty bad. Just sexing outside and small, but if there worth it may put em back inside. Anybody find anything worthy or know what there are?


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2018)

Pics of these led & hps nugs would kill all the text...

But honestly, if it's not doing what @BigHornBuds is doing,then don't post..


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pics of these led & hps nugs would kill all the text...
> 
> But honestly, if it's not doing what @BigHornBuds is doing,then don't post..


This has really been beaten to a bloody pulp, then the pulp dried out from more beating. Honestly do your own side by sides if you care people, otherwise it is all over the internet and a discerning eye can make a judgement call of whether to try it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

All LEDs four years and most all COB panels in flower but that 315 CMH is always beckoning me. But so do Boards like the 160 watt at Growerslights.

Anyone using lenses on Boards?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2018)

My favorite OBS review...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My favorite OBS review...
> 
> View attachment 4187913


5 start 
She’s good to go


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 27, 2018)

lol


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 27, 2018)

got some free cyco rooting gel samples from the cyco guy, gonna give it a whirl! will update in week or 2


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> All LEDs four years and most all COB panels in flower but that 315 CMH is always beckoning me. But so do Boards like the 160 watt at Growerslights.
> 
> Anyone using lenses on Boards?


I need to get me something led/cob...(I do run a mars 90 or whatever in a 2x2 for my males) but I need something like my 315lec for the flower room..

Main reason,I'm running out of wall plugs & I don't want to daisy chain the 315's

Any recommendations ?

Thinking about 1 of these..
https://www.pacificlightconcepts.com/product/plc-330-l/

Mostly cause I watched his grows.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

I am not familiar with their latest but high build quality, might also check HLG kits and lights and Timber which is what I am doing.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I need to get me something led/cob...(I do run a mars 90 or whatever in a 2x2 for my males) but I need something like my 315lec for the flower room..
> 
> Main reason,I'm running out of wall plugs & I don't want to daisy chain the 315's. Worth looking at to get a good price idea.
> 
> ...



Build a Soil is doing side by side with Timber LEDs and hps. They were talking about making it a 3 way with 315 LEC. The plc lights are similar to what you will see from both timber and hlg (quantom boards).

I think you will want to find the light that fits the space best. I run both diy cobs and QBs. Both rock but with slightly different applications. I find my cobs get much better penetration. QBs are ideal for a for set space scrog IMO. Mixed together you can get really nice coverage while mitigating some of the downsides of each.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> Pics of these led & hps nugs would kill all the text...
> 
> But honestly, if it's not doing what @BigHornBuds is doing,then don't post..


I’ll grow with the SUN, LED, HPS, MH, CFLs etc , i would hold a flashlight if it came to it. 
I do believe that LEDs are our future but in saying that , they are not my future yet. 
I member reading popular science in the mid 90s about flat TVs , I could buy one or a sports car...Hhhhhmmmm? 
I think it was 2000ish when they came down to about 10k , my last TV costed me bout 1k on sale. The people willing to pay get to play first. When I was designing my last room, I wanted LEDs, after I did the math, it lost. Sense then LEDs have came even farther. But I’m still not ready to jump ship. 
If I came over to your place (sorry not you Gen but a pretty member of the opposite sex) to “watch a little Netflix n chill” n you had a tube tv, I’m not going to leave. 
If you gave me a bud grown with T5s I’ll still smoke it. 
We’re all dancing to the same song , even though we maybe following a different beat. 
QP - 12 buds , 
Hazy morn ramblings. I should really stop smoking such a strong breakfast.


----------



## genuity (Aug 27, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Build a Soil is doing side by side with Timber LEDs and hps. They were talking about making it a 3 way with 315 LEC. The plc lights are similar to what you will see from both timber and hlg (quantom boards).
> 
> I think you will want to find the light that fits the space best. I run both diy cobs and QBs. Both rock but with slightly different applications. I find my cobs get much better penetration. QBs are ideal for a for set space scrog IMO. Mixed together you can get really nice coverage while mitigating some of the downsides of each.


I do remember seeing that on ig.

I need something that I can hang high with the DE lights,lots of cross lighting,so I can take that into account when I do pick a light.

Ima look at them timber lights.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I do remember seeing that on ig.
> 
> I need something that I can hang high with the DE lights,lots of cross lighting,so I can take that into account when I do pick a light.
> 
> Ima look at them timber lights.


If you want cross lighting and height I'd look for cobs you can run hard. I replaced 2k bare bulb hps de with like 3800 watts led. Temps are better. Passive intake. No a/c. I have to run the cobs at like 65% in the heat of the summer (even at height) and get to run them at 100 the rest of the year more or less. 

Alot of the led tech is designed to be run within like 8 inches of the cola. This is typically going to be for scenarios where the grower uses more points of light (chips) run soft, for Max efficiency.

If you care less about efficiency and run them hard, you can get great results at 12 - 24". Obviously the intensity gets lower the higher the light, but you get more room to play. 

I run my cobs between 35 w (summer) / cob to as high as 75w per cob on some of the larger (72v) chips.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2018)

Bodega bubblegum, week 8 

Not sure why the tip got puffy. She's been on a water-only diet for six days.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bodega bubblegum, week 8
> View attachment 4187963
> Not sure why the tip got puffy. She's been on a water-only diet for six days.


Watch these points for nanners, could be just foxtailing a bit, could be the way she goes, could b stress.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 27, 2018)

Little off topic.. but I recently sampled some stardawg at the essence on the strip in vegas... very underwhelming.. My dream catcher that I grew from GPS but threw out because it didn’t make my cut was head over heels better than the dispensary... I tried most of the dispensary products and the only thing that “wow’d” me was greenway medicals ghost train haze...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone explain something to me!!
> 
> I don't understand what these "f1" or "s1" when they are referring to seeds!
> 
> ...


Start this thread about End of April/May 2018.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your sac has a happy face!


If ya'll had been hanging out over on the outdoor thread. You could've been entertained long before now by that fukn Aussie...SD


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 27, 2018)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Little off topic.. but I recently sampled some stardawg at the essence on the strip in vegas... very underwhelming.. My dream catcher that I grew from GPS but threw out because it didn’t make my cut was head over heels better than the dispensary... I tried most of the dispensary products and the only thing that “wow’d” me was greenway medicals ghost train haze...


I just hit up Reef, just off the strip, recently. Buddy and I tried a few different strains. We both agreed that bohdi's space cake was the winner for effects and tropoicana cookies was the flavor winner.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the eagle scout? I just won a pack at auction paid 13 bucks for shipping everything else was free! 

Just looking to get any advise on this strain, and how you guys like it!


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 27, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I just hit up Reef, just off the strip, recently. Buddy and I tried a few different strains. We both agreed that bohdi's space cake was the winner for effects and tropoicana cookies was the flavor winner.


For flavor, the sin mint cookie I had in a preroll tasted like a sweet black n mild..


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 27, 2018)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Little off topic.. but I recently sampled some stardawg at the essence on the strip in vegas... very underwhelming.. My dream catcher that I grew from GPS but threw out because it didn’t make my cut was head over heels better than the dispensary... I tried most of the dispensary products and the only thing that “wow’d” me was greenway medicals ghost train haze...


Ghost train haze given the right cut. Is fucking str8 phenomenal. The cross I have will put you to sleep after the hardcore sati buzz. Itll make your body feel like jello. Then you get comfy and go to sleep. Shes lanky AF doesnt yield for shit. 42inch tall plant when said n done will only fill one Mason jar. But every single bud is headstash worthy

Headband x Ghost Train Haze


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I tried to get some of those BBB and was ignored. Lol its whatevs.


It wasn't that long ago that you were hurling insults all around, quitting the thread - you didn't - , and making a first class ass out of yourself. 

I give you credit for the rehab of your image over recent months, and good behavior. Thumbs up.

According to you, you're at least once busted, and you've demonstrated that it takes as little as an internet disagreement for you to become unhinged. I trust my instincts.




Heisengrow said:


> Gotta be in the club


How are the Big Smiths coming along?


----------



## numberfour (Aug 27, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies
 
Had a friend ask about this today, I had a little finger rub and she wasnt too bad, underlying putrid smell but nothing to note. Not 5 minutes later I was washing my hands lol..the foul decay smell just became more and more intense. Stacking like a dream and decent frost, high hopes for this girl.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I just hit up Reef, just off the strip, recently. Buddy and I tried a few different strains. We both agreed that bohdi's space cake was the winner for effects and tropoicana cookies was the flavor winner.


I have been dying to drop my packs of space cakes. How was the smell?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It wasn't that long ago that you were hurling insults all around, quitting the thread - you didn't - , and making a first class ass out of yourself.
> 
> I give you credit for the rehab of your image over recent months, and good behavior. Thumbs up.
> 
> ...







OBS2 nug dry.
Hitting the jar.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It wasn't that long ago that you were hurling insults all around, quitting the thread - you didn't - , and making a first class ass out of yourself.
> 
> I give you credit for the rehab of your image over recent months, and good behavior. Thumbs up.
> 
> ...


Good for you.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Start this thread about End of April/May 2018.


Was that for the bunk s1's?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Was that for the bunk s1's?


Yes. You can also search this thread within that timeline for strain names or whatever.


----------



## klx (Aug 27, 2018)

genuity said:


> I need to get me something led/cob...(I do run a mars 90 or whatever in a 2x2 for my males) but I need something like my 315lec for the flower room..
> 
> Main reason,I'm running out of wall plugs & I don't want to daisy chain the 315's
> 
> ...


Cant go wromg with plc imo if u dont wanna diy. Always latest tech and stands by warranty etc. If I was in the states I would use his gear.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

Meanwhile at my house 3 Bodhi Space Monkey beans have hit the towel along with 3 Black Gold from Gu~. Both faves here and equinox approaching fast.

4 Copper Chem soon to hit flower tent and 3 Dynamite Diesel at 36 days and making buds . Strong orange and fuel or volatile solvent smells getting a little loud. Plants are slightly above average size and branchs enough for training.

That Pioneer Kush can put you on your butt with little notice! Especially if not immediately involved in some kind of activity.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

Were a lot of you guys getting males in copycat and apex gear also?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


Having no experience with them at first there flagship strain was more appealing at the time.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


Copper Chem ranges from really good to better than excellent with some phenos bigger than most. Seems fairly variable but within limits and it was all good. Got 4 in veg right now.

And the long discontinued Black Gold, but I made F2s!


----------



## klx (Aug 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Were a lot of you guys getting males in copycat and apex gear also?


Mate, all the S1s are fakes. If you bought from GPS contact them for refunds


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

He made my s1's up with copper chem. I didn't really want to ask because of the price difference. Pretty good guy there!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 27, 2018)

So "the Cube and Triangle" from CCG from the farm would be junk to? That sucks


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It wasn't that long ago that you were hurling insults all around, quitting the thread - you didn't - , and making a first class ass out of yourself.
> 
> I give you credit for the rehab of your image over recent months, and good behavior. Thumbs up.
> 
> ...


They never opened up,gave em a week before I forgot about em.prob should have soaked em after I got em.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


If I had to go based on my experience growing GPS gear, I'd go Sundance Kid. Admittedly, that's not much to go on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey there everybody, haven't been on here in a while. 
@Chunky Stool hows you GPS strains performing outdoors in the PNW?
I'm looking for suitable strains for a guerilla grow, next year.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey there everybody, haven't been on here in a while.
> @Chunky Stool hows you GPS strains performing outdoors in the PNW?
> I'm looking for suitable strains for a guerilla grow, next year.


Gotta love the gorilla grows! It's all the excitement and rush doing something your not supposed too! Lol can't help myself I love a rush!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> If ya'll had been hanging out over on the outdoor thread. You could've been entertained long before now by that fukn Aussie...SD


Mainly the Aussie outdoor thread bro it's absolute mayhem and carnage in there I love it ...the outdoor thread for each year has fizzled out somewhat most of the older cool cats have left for ig or just gone into stealth mode I only talk to them via email


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> They never opened up,gave em a week before I forgot about em.prob should have soaked em after I got em.


They go back a couple of years, but they did well for me as recently as last winter.

 

I got a replacement pack of Copper Orgi [ confirmed pop worthy ] ready to go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey there everybody, haven't been on here in a while.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4188204


Hi there


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hi there View attachment 4188206


That is a fine looking hound you have there mate.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That is a fine looking hound you have there mate.


Thanks mate 
I don't normally play jokes like that with pets but she was snoring so loud I couldn't help myself ...shes 3 yrs old my other one has only just turned 6 months..

Sorry for derailing the thread


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 27, 2018)

Big windstorm here broke a branch off my purple Blizzard Bush last night. It still has a live connection so I electrical taped it and staked it back up.  Leaves are peeking back upward.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


Cookies n Chem, Jelly Pie, or Sundance Kid. I’ve grown them all and found great phenotypes in all of them.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Cookies n Chem, Jelly Pie, or Sundance Kid. I’ve grown them all and found great phenotypes in all of them.


I just won the eagle scout at auction for 34 buck! I had 32 in nugs so it was a steal! Still have to get the cookies and Chem and the copper chem! I'm hoping to win it from the contest lol! I can hope right!

BTW what did u get from last month's win?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So if you guys could only have one of gu's gear what would u choose?


Sundae Stallion.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4188204


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Thanks mate
> I don't normally play jokes like that with pets but she was snoring so loud I couldn't help myself ...shes 3 yrs old my other one has only just turned 6 months..
> 
> Sorry for derailing the thread
> View attachment 4188230


Hell give me more dogs and less UV talk. 

Here's my buddy's awesome Husky, Poo bear. They're such cool dogs with her vocalizations and shit.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 27, 2018)

Waiting on pop.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell give me more dogs and less UV talk.
> 
> Here's my buddy's awesome Husky, Poo bear. They're such cool dogs with her vocalizations and shit.
> 
> View attachment 4188242


Dogs. This is our 12.5 year old Dane Mastiff, she’s a big gentle goofball.


----------



## klx (Aug 27, 2018)

Derp


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 27, 2018)

LED's R awesome.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell give me more dogs and less UV talk.
> 
> Here's my buddy's awesome Husky, Poo bear. They're such cool dogs with her vocalizations and shit.
> 
> View attachment 4188242


Awesome mate 
We had a husky with blue eyes for 7 yrs before we ventured into mastiff territory


----------



## macsnax (Aug 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4188239


I was just wondering why I haven't seen you around lately. Welcome back bud.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Waiting on pop.View attachment 4188248


Awesome !!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> LED's R awesome.
> View attachment 4188257


The thread turned lol great pic man


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

klx said:


> Derp
> 
> View attachment 4188253


If men had tongues like that you would have to walk down the street blind cos woman would never get off your face


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

My cold blooded killer.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My cold blooded killer.
> 
> View attachment 4188272


Those gotta go! Good ratter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey there everybody, haven't been on here in a while.
> @Chunky Stool hows you GPS strains performing outdoors in the PNW?
> I'm looking for suitable strains for a guerilla grow, next year.


They are all doing well, but some started flowering before others so the harvest will be staggered a bit. 
I'm growing bodega bubblegum, texas butter, and half & half by cannaventure.


----------



## See green (Aug 27, 2018)

cooper,little gypsy boo, and Ralph


----------



## macsnax (Aug 27, 2018)

You like dags? I like dags, even dumb ones....


----------



## See green (Aug 27, 2018)

c&c really nice structure to these plants. Pleasure to grow so far.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 27, 2018)

gotta love huskies. mine is border collie husky cross.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

Here's my baby


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Here's my babyView attachment 4188288


beautiful. love a good blue nose.


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 27, 2018)

With all the heat and sunshine down here this summer, I bet things are doing well.
I would like to know if you think any might be finished by the first of October.


----------



## Sandemo (Aug 27, 2018)

Trigger, happy after his first pig he has gone on to over a dozen bore in as less months  trigger happy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My cold blooded killer.
> 
> View attachment 4188272


I remember that !


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember that !


She was on a tear last year. This year we hit the adults before they bred.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Here's my babyView attachment 4188288


Beutiful


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> gotta love huskies. mine is border collie husky cross.


You must be fit lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You like dags? I like dags, even dumb ones....View attachment 4188277


Shit poor thing


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

See green said:


> View attachment 4188273 View attachment 4188274 cooper,little gypsy boo, and Ralph


Haha classic ...u reminded me I got a pic of one of my dogs parents here...


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> View attachment 4188305


Lol I was gonna ask what strains then seen porky in there


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 27, 2018)

Such a hard life


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

This thread got 1000 times better today. The next time an argument breaks out over stupid shit, we should just spam dog pics. Clear that shit right up.


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol I was gonna ask what strains then seen porky in there


yea he thought he was hiding real good  … honestly cant remember that pic is almost 10 years old back when I'd get clones off craigslist


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4188313
> Such a hard life


Lovely pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This thread got 1000 times better today. The next time an argument breaks out over stupid shit, we should just spam dog pics. Clear that shit right up.


Heisengrower wouldn't have a dog he would have a lion


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just won the eagle scout at auction for 34 buck! I had 32 in nugs so it was a steal! Still have to get the cookies and Chem and the copper chem! I'm hoping to win it from the contest lol! I can hope right!
> 
> BTW what did u get from last month's win?


I’m getting his new Gelato 33 cross, I’m a sucker for the terps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This thread got 1000 times better today. The next time an argument breaks out over stupid shit, we should just spam dog pics. Clear that shit right up.


Mate..
Poor Gu if he comes here to check to thread lol
But your right when we need to stop arguments dogs it is lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2018)

Dog pictures now?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m getting his new Gelato 33 cross, I’m a sucker for the terps.


What's the taste like? I'm the same way I absolutely love the best tasting stuff!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What's the taste like? I'm the same way I absolutely love the best tasting stuff!


Not sure, but I loved Sundance Kid his Sunset Sherbet cross.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Mate..
> Poor Gu if he comes here to check to thread lol
> But your right when we need to stop arguments dogs it is lol


Lmfao ya your right gu is gunna pop in and be like wtf! Lmfao 3 pages of dogs! I bet if we made a thread specifically for dog pics we could have 100 pages in no time!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Not sure, but I loved Sundance Kid his Sunset Sherbet cross.


I'm falling in love with Sundance. I'm still weeks away from harvest, but the smell is incredible. If that holds up through the cure (meaning I don't screw up the dry/cure), it's gonna be phenomenal.

I want you to know that it's your fault I'm growing it. So thanks!


----------



## growslut (Aug 27, 2018)

Loving the pics of everyone doggo's! 

Our family just added a new dog to the pack. The neighbor's dog kept escaping their yard and would come over to our house to hang out with our dog. So we asked the neighbors if we could keep the dog and they said yes! Wish I could post pics, but rest assured there are two big smilin' fine puppers breathing happy in the background!


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 27, 2018)

4 spoiled babies


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 27, 2018)

Thoughts on my Tomohawk? Outdoor of course. Dank, sticky, smelly. Getting some humid days and I don't want the mold to take it's toll. Too big for my canopy, which is full of Jelly Pies and Bodega Bubblegums (yum as hell!) Maybe take the big fuggers? I've seen this before, and things can go south quickly. Should be great smoke by the look/smell of things.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Lmfao ya your right gu is gunna pop in and be like wtf! Lmfao 3 pages of dogs! I bet if we made a thread specifically for dog pics we could have 100 pages in no time!


There's one already


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> 4 spoiled babies View attachment 4188336


Cool pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Dog pictures now? View attachment 4188335


The scenery behind wicked


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Thoughts on my Tomohawk? Outdoor of course. Dank, sticky, smelly. Getting some humid days and I don't want the mold to take it's toll. Too big for my canopy, which is full of Jelly Pies and Bodega Bubblegums (yum as hell!) Maybe take the big fuggers? I've seen this before, and things can go south quickly. Should be great smoke by the look/smell of things.View attachment 4188341 View attachment 4188342 View attachment 4188343


It hasn't got 4 legs and a tail 

Lol looks tasty


----------



## growslut (Aug 27, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Thoughts on my Tomohawk? Outdoor of course. Dank, sticky, smelly. Getting some humid days and I don't want the mold to take it's toll. Too big for my canopy, which is full of Jelly Pies and Bodega Bubblegums (yum as hell!) Maybe take the big fuggers? I've seen this before, and things can go south quickly. Should be great smoke by the look/smell of things.View attachment 4188341 View attachment 4188342 View attachment 4188343


Looking great!!! 

Seriously so jealous of your Jelly Pie. My big regret is not planting one of those outdoors this summer! 

How humid is it at your location? I'm getting nervous because the humidity has been reaching 80%+ every night for the past few weeks. Tonight it is supposed to remain above 60%-80% for 12 hours. Still got some white hairs, probably two weeks away from finishing and the nugs are as thick as my legs. Would you recommend harvesting to avoid bud rot?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> With all the heat and sunshine down here this summer, I bet things are doing well.
> I would like to know if you think any might be finished by the first of October.


Finishing by Oct 1 was the original plan, but it's looking like that's not gonna happen. Probably second week of Oct for most of them, so it could get interesting if the rainy season starts early...


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Cool pic


thanks this is in the national forest @ 36.5°n basically my backyard lots of good times had there but i remember that day had a high temp of 6° I love them spoiled babies!


----------



## macsnax (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Shit poor thing


It's happened more than once, we have to make sure he stays back. His brain connects lures to fish, and he freaks over fish. This is the same dog that will try to dig the carpet up over a laser pointer. He's a good boy, and an awesome protector of the family. I just tell the kids that he needs a helmet and a cape.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> Looking great!!!
> 
> Seriously so jealous of your Jelly Pie. My big regret is not planting one of those outdoors this summer!
> 
> How humid is it at your location? I'm getting nervous because the humidity has been reaching 80%+ every night for the past few weeks. Tonight it is supposed to remain above 60%-80% for 12 hours. Still got some white hairs, probably two weeks away from finishing and the nugs are as thick as my legs. Would you recommend harvesting to avoid bud rot?


This is my jelly pie, I'm super proud of her! It's the first purple plant I've grown lol!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 27, 2018)

My girls-unfortunately the lab mix is 16yrs old & gonna have to put her down this weekend-on a greenpoint note
1 for 3 blizzard bush
1 for 3 raindance
1 for 3 cookies & chem females


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

6 months later....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My girls-unfortunately the lab mix is 16yrs old & gonna have to put her down this weekend-View attachment 4188362


Oh I'm so sorry Bubby  
They're both very beautiful


----------



## growslut (Aug 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My girls-unfortunately the lab mix is 16yrs old & gonna have to put her down this weekend-on a greenpoint note
> 1 for 3 blizzard bush
> 1 for 3 raindance
> 1 for 3 cookies & chem femalesView attachment 4188362


Beautiful girl! That's great you have 16 wonderful years

Ice cream and bacon for breakfast and dinner every day until then


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My girls-unfortunately the lab mix is 16yrs old & gonna have to put her down this weekend-on a greenpoint note
> 1 for 3 blizzard bush
> 1 for 3 raindance
> 1 for 3 cookies & chem femalesView attachment 4188362


we lost one of our pack a week ago today, i know your pain! its hard! was digging a hole at midnite in the rain, not fun! we had many good times tho!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh I'm so sorry Bubby
> They're both very beautiful


Thanks tang-tryin not to think bout it


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 27, 2018)

still have 4 great doggos to love so life goes on!


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 27, 2018)

Jelly pie 62 days flower

Some pistils starting to brown/red but still a lot of white , grabbed the scope and was surprised to see all cloudy and 10-15% amber on all top colas 

Was gonna chop in another week by aesthetics of the plant but scope saying different , I think last time I took her around now last time, I have a couple more plants of her going so I’ll try different chop times

Outside the tent :

    

Under the COBS 

 

 

 

Love all the doggies 

... if you trying to be anonymous be sure not to post pics that could be cross referenced to any of your other social media sites

Magoo


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks guys-been carryin her out the back door steps for 6months-legs & hips are shot


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 27, 2018)

Our families babies. Kytara, Khyber, Layla.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> My girls-unfortunately the lab mix is 16yrs old & gonna have to put her down this weekend-on a greenpoint note
> 1 for 3 blizzard bush
> 1 for 3 raindance
> 1 for 3 cookies & chem femalesView attachment 4188362


Rainbow bridge beckons...
Sorry to hear


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> Looking great!!!
> 
> Seriously so jealous of your Jelly Pie. My big regret is not planting one of those outdoors this summer!
> 
> How humid is it at your location? I'm getting nervous because the humidity has been reaching 80%+ every night for the past few weeks. Tonight it is supposed to remain above 60%-80% for 12 hours. Still got some white hairs, probably two weeks away from finishing and the nugs are as thick as my legs. Would you recommend harvesting to avoid bud rot?


I've seen much worse-where it's damn near raining here in late August. Yes, it's overcast and 80ish on humidity. The Jelly Pies and Bodegas are virtually worm and mold free. I am used to pulling early because I'm too lazy to cover them. This year I got a 8x8 foot canopy, but I can only fit 4 of my 6 plants under it. I'd say pull any colas that are molding, and let what you can go as long as you can. I usually harvest from the top down, but some strains finish bottom up. I have 30 mason jars still from last year, so I want mine to go until they choke and gag and beg me to pull them. Never hurts to get some in and relieve oneself of the worry. Early smoke can be very uplifting and heady. Good luck!


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This is my jelly pie, I'm super proud of her! It's the first purple plant I've grown lol! View attachment 4188364


Awesome!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

So at risk of overkill I need to post one more from last week....


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> So at risk of overkill I need to post one more from last week....
> 
> View attachment 4188404


Overkill it!


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 27, 2018)

My Chihauhua will take on any of these inferior breeds


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 27, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> My Chihauhua will take on any of these inferior breedsView attachment 4188410


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Bunch of little fart wagons is all I see. You guys would have better dogs if you grew them under black lights.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Jelly pie 62 days flower
> Love all the doggies
> 
> ... if you trying to be anonymous be sure not to post pics that could be cross referenced to any of your other social media sites
> ...


Those have taken on some incredibly beautiful colors Magoo. 
I'm getting ready to crack another round of beans (mostly Bodhi and IHG) but I think I'll add in Jelly Pie.

And good tips on keeping anonymity.


----------



## hydgrow (Aug 27, 2018)

One of 4 bounty hunters. Spot on week 8.

I germed, vegged a week, flipped into flower. 700 watts cmh and 1100 watts HPS in an 7x7

Water only. First 4 weeks get water and recharge.

This one started forming nanners ao it is the first to get the chop.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 27, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> View attachment 4188411


my chihuahua just bit the heck outa me for rolling a little in the bed lol...doesnt do anything but she trys


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bunch of little fart wagons is all I see. You guys would have better dogs if you grew them under black lights.


Doggy ass gas is what keeps me from growing PNW Dog Sh!t crosses.
I know they're fire but I just. cant. do it. Nope


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Doggy ass gas is what keeps me from growing PNW Dog Sh!t crosses.
> I know they're fire but I just. cant. do it. Nope


lol I haven't tried any of them yet, but I would. I'd love to post my dog, I have an amazing breed I imported, but since he is rare I just feel it sort of a security risk.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 27, 2018)

The only DOG I have is from breeders boutique.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 27, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> The only DOG I have is from breeders boutique.


That pooch comes with a lot of balls.

@Bubby'sndalab :

She knows how much you love her. She'll soon be arguing with two I lost along the way as to who had it better on earth. I feel deeply for you, amigo.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That pooch comes with a lot of balls.
> 
> @Bubby'sndalab :
> 
> She knows how much you love her. She'll soon be arguing with two I lost along the way as to who had it better on earth. I feel deeply for you, amigo.


Aww jeez...who's cutting onions in here?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Aww jeez...who's cutting onions in here?


That wasn't onions and I am pretty damn sure it santacruztodd's little bastard.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 27, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Thoughts on my Tomohawk? Outdoor of course. Dank, sticky, smelly. Getting some humid days and I don't want the mold to take it's toll. Too big for my canopy, which is full of Jelly Pies and Bodega Bubblegums (yum as hell!) Maybe take the big fuggers? I've seen this before, and things can go south quickly. Should be great smoke by the look/smell of things.View attachment 4188341 View attachment 4188342 View attachment 4188343



Not done but if your choices are to take her down or sacrifice her to the marine layer than I vote for taking her down. I saw way too much botrytis when we were on 26th.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> It's nice to see so many loved pups. View attachment 4188426


Look happy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2018)

That was nice. So many puppers to enjoy. Beautiful, every last one of them.


----------



## TPTB73 (Aug 27, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Here's my babyView attachment 4188288


Looks like my baby


----------



## tatonka (Aug 28, 2018)

I have to say these hams are a lot like dogs.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 28, 2018)

Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum


----------



## klx (Aug 28, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea my bigger pheno wouldn’t stop throwing new pistils I took it around 10 or 11 weeks, didn’t want it to start Fox tailing bad. Smoke was fire though so was the taste. This my first round with the smaller pheno hoping the smoke and taste is equally as good


That smaller pheno tastes like pure pine and is strong meds, nice hybrid effects. Had some earlier after 7 days drying, no cure.

A clone I took off that is at Day 50 now untopped and it has still branched out plenty.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> My Chihauhua will take on any of these inferior breedsView attachment 4188410


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 28, 2018)

Went out and chopped a mess of comfrey, gonna top dress the girls. 
Some of the leaves are over 3' long...good stuff.
Oh and there's my pooch in the background...Max the 85lb killer Labradoodle. 
Notice his lion like gait and his aggressive manner...He has the coolest personality and is crazy smart for a dog.
Just had him trimmed up, he's usually fairly bushy.


We had Sadie in our lives for over 15 yrs. Such a powerful love, got tons of great memories I still shed tears each time I think of her last day.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 28, 2018)

I've been using Comfey in my male plants outside. I've already chopped the comfey three times this yr and I'll probably get one more round before it frosts. The plants love it!

Sadie was very beautiful. 

Dogs are the best.

My pup tried making friends with a couple of baby deer frolicking in my field this morning. They were so little they still had their spots. And they were so full of piss and vinegar, kickin up their back legs raising hell. It was really funny to watch. They didnt seem to mind my pup either. He doesn't chase them or anything but the mama was on point watching him the whole time.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bunch of little fart wagons is all I see. You guys would have better dogs if you grew them under black lights.


I laughed out loud. Well played.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 28, 2018)

Comfrey is a great bio accumulater, topical healer and just a awesome multipurpose plant, I've got 6 Bocking14 plants in a raised bed planter. Most of mine goes to making compost for next years amendments. I get 4 to 5 cuttings a season and probably amass close to 50lbs.
Breaks down very quickly and becomes bio available quicker than most. 
I give it out freely to those that want it.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 28, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Comfrey is a great bio accumulater, topical healer and just a awesome multipurpose plant, I've got 6 Bocking14 plants in a raised bed planter. Most of mine goes to making compost for next years amendments. I get 4 to 5 cuttings a season and probably amass close to 50lbs.
> Breaks down very quickly and becomes bio available quicker than most.
> I give it out freely to those that want it.


my old lady's aunt turned me onto a comfrey salve that i put on everything. stuff is great.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 28, 2018)

Ok no more lighting talk, here's GPS Skywarden and pictures of my puppy Max he likes eating tomatoes from my backyard.


----------



## Stinky_Jones (Aug 28, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok no more lighting talk, here's GPS Skywarden and pictures of my puppy Max he likes eating tomatoes from my backyard.


I have a pack ready to pop. Love your puppy!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> View attachment 4188524


Theres no bad dogs, jus bad owners


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Went out and chopped a mess of comfrey, gonna top dress the girls.
> Some of the leaves are over 3' long...good stuff.
> Oh and there's my pooch in the background...Max the 85lb killer Labradoodle.View attachment 4188514
> Notice his lion like gait and his aggressive manner...He has the coolest personality and is crazy smart for a dog.
> ...


I had a cocker spaniel for 17 years when I was kid. Named sadie. Awesome name


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I laughed out loud. Well played.


Leds would save you money tho. Lol and increase dog hair by 15% its proven. Lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 28, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Ok no more lighting talk, here's GPS Skywarden and pictures of my puppy Max he likes eating tomatoes from my backyard.
> View attachment 4188585
> View attachment 4188586
> View attachment 4188587


Real meat is proven to increase muscle mass in dogs by 28% over vegetables.

https://www.cuteness.com/article/that-give-dog-more-muscle

PS that is a good lookin dog


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 28, 2018)

@whytewidow any updated pics of your CnC?


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2018)

One of my Raindances. Great plants. I think I've grown out 5 or so females and they all lean to the Deadhead OG side, or at least I assume because they don't smell like Chemdog and they all have had a similar funk. The pipe with the panda poly rolled up behind it is 7' off the ground so this one was around 9' tall I'd guess.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2018)

fit three of those plants into a 6 foot tall tent and let me know how you done it, hehe!


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2018)

Another Raindance. I would definitely keep this one indefinitely. Super funky aroma and beautiful buds and it looks like it will yield well too. Unfortunately all my plants got a phytoplasma infection so I'm not keeping any strains that got it. It didn't affect the Raindances too bad, but it affects some other strains bad enough for me to not keep any diseased clones around. Fortunately I've got another Raindance from my first pack that's almost as good as this one in looks and smell and I have another pack to go through. I'll F2 them and find this pheno again.


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> fit three of those plants into a 6 foot tall tent and let me know how you done it, hehe!


6 ft tall by 20 ft wide and 20 ft long, lay 'em sideways with vertical lighting and probably some room to spare. Easy peasy, ha ha!


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This is my jelly pie, I'm super proud of her! It's the first purple plant I've grown lol! View attachment 4188364


One of my Jelly Pies. Got her covered for the race to the finish line.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 28, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum-still a ways to go.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone heard of these people bio-cat microbials? Bcmicrobials.com They sell pure microbes. Don't know the price points yet.

I've been doing research on the strains of microbes in the real growers recharge, and athena biosis. So far they are pretty much the same. Recharge has Glomes michrzyae which has a lot of good properties, including being aggressive against other fungus. Athena does not have any Glomes strains. Athena also has a lot filler material in it, but that's a different conversation. 

What athena does have that recharge doesn't, is a strain called bacillus amyloliquefaciens, which is very interesting. This particular strain is the only one that I've read to give plants a higher tolerance to salts (which is something recharge claims), and it secretes a few very interesting enzymes. One being BamH1 which is a restriction enzyme, exactly similar to the types of restriction enzymes used in the cleaving of DNA for molecular engineering. What BamH1 does is help the plant to slice out genetic mutations and allow it to fix them. Same thing that scientists do in a lab when they insert new RNA. 

Athena is kinda expensive, and I do not like the 36% filler material. That's why I'm bringing up Bio-Cat Microbals. They sell pure bacillus amyloliquefaciens. I was thinking I would buy some and add it with my recharge and it would be a more complete formula. 

Just my two cents that I wanted to share with all of you. Maybe get everyone's thoughts.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> @whytewidow any updated pics of your CnC?


I will in about an hour. I noticed last night the big fans are starting to throw trichs. So I'm hoping shes frosty. Shes reekn I cant remember how many days in she is. But so far I'm glad I took cuts of her.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

The only pic I took last night. But this evening she will get pulled out and looked over. And to grab a few better pics. Her fans were really fat at the start of flower. But all new fans are super sharp serrated leaves. And skinnier. But you can see the trichs starting on the big fans.


----------



## J.James (Aug 28, 2018)

Posted up a list of Samples, Please add to the list and watch the tread if it interests you! thanks

https://www.rollitup.org/t/free-samples-list-a-must-look-for-new-growers.974792/


----------



## J.James (Aug 28, 2018)

J.James said:


> Posted up a list of Samples, Please add to the list and watch the tread if it interests you! thanks
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/free-samples-list-a-must-look-for-new-growers.974792/


They deleted my post, I must have violated some sort of rule about spreading useful information about company's that have free samples.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

Cookie n Chem throwing alot of frost early on... I think shes under 30 days in. Shes extremely loud already.


----------



## J.James (Aug 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookie n Chem throwing alot of frost early on... I think shes under 30 days in. Shes extremely loud already.
> View attachment 4188784 View attachment 4188785 View attachment 4188786 View attachment 4188787 View attachment 4188788 View attachment 4188789 View attachment 4188790 View attachment 4188791 View attachment 4188792


Very Nice!!! I hope my Raindance frosts up like that!!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

J.James said:


> Very Nice!!! I hope my Raindance frosts up like that!!!!


I jus hope she keeps getting frosty. I mean honestly the only complaint I have out of all the GPS gear I've run is. That stardawg just carries his traits very well. And he covers alot of good elite cuts traits. Of course some yield better than others and some the smoke is ok. But overall I give GPS strain list that I've run. An 8 outta 10. Which is not @Gu~ fault at all. He cant control how much and what of his stardawg cut puts into beans. But I would love to see some of the cuts he has crossed to other males. Even if it's a different pheno of stardawg. Maybe one that doesnt carry the nose over so prominent. Just my opinion.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 28, 2018)

santacruztodd said:


> Bodega Bubblegum-still a ways to go.View attachment 4188743 View attachment 4188744


Looks like your in containers, what size are they? Nice job by the way!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 28, 2018)

One more cookies n chem jis bc I like the pic.


----------



## rollangrow (Aug 28, 2018)

Has anyone grown Garlix? What was the yield and growth like? Recommended?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> Has anyone grown Garlix? What was the yield and growth like? Recommended?


Not a lot of info, which is probably why it's discontinued. 

I think it was more for people who want the garlic pheno for breeding, but that's pure speculation...


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Looks like your in containers, what size are they? Nice job by the way!


Thank you much. 25 gals have always fit the bill here near the coast. If I was in Garberville I'd use MUCH larger, maybe 100's.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 28, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> Has anyone grown Garlix? What was the yield and growth like? Recommended?


@mistermagoo ran Garlix. Maybe he can answer your questions.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

HPS, CMH, LED I mean how much frostier can a plant really get? 
 
I'll find out next round when the lvtk is under 315w cmh for entire flower. This run I'm currently under the 400w hps at 27 days of 12/12 and I'll be switching to a 315w 3100k cmh for the last half of flower. 

I'll also be picking up a dual quantum board kit in a few weeks for my 2x4 pollen chucking cabinet, and because I want to experiment with the new techs. I'd like to see more complex and pronounced terp profiles, any boost to resin production is a bonus.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 28, 2018)

CMH is very nice. You will get some great node stacking. I wish I could share some pictures right now...It is fuckin crazy seeing some genetics have nodes like 1/2 to 1 inch nodes and my Cobs are 5 ft from the plant...


----------



## rollangrow (Aug 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> HPS, CMH, LED I mean how much frostier can a plant really get?
> View attachment 4188874
> I'll find out next round when the lvtk is under 315w cmh for entire flower. This run I'm currently under the 400w hps at 27 days of 12/12 and I'll be switching to a 315w 3100k cmh for the last half of flower.
> 
> I'll also be picking up a dual quantum board kit in a few weeks for my 2x4 pollen chucking cabinet, and because I want to experiment with the new techs. I'd like to see more complex and pronounced terp profiles, any boost to resin production is a bonus.


Let's be honest here, you lightly misted that plant and threw sugar at it... lol no but for real that is nuts!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> Let's be honest here, you lightly misted that plant and threw sugar at it... lol no but for real that is nuts!


It totally looks like it. She started out slow but out of no where she exploded with frost. I'm digging her, she definitely stole the crown in the flower tent at the moment. No lemon right now, more of a skittles smell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> CMH is very nice. You will get some great node stacking. I wish I could share some pictures right now...It is fuckin crazy seeing some genetics have nodes like 1/2 to 1 inch nodes and my Cobs are 5 ft from the plant...


My next flower light I plan on mixing QBs and cobs. I like what I'm seeing with a lot of cats grows here on the forum.
Cheers


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 28, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> Has anyone grown Garlix? What was the yield and growth like? Recommended?


Here’s the Garlix I have going right now.

I only popped two beans for this strain, got one female, so not a great representation of phenos etc but this is what I got...

58 days of 12/12, didn’t stretch at all, very very dense nugs, muted smell until recently , fingers smell like moth balls after moving her around, has these basement good rotten heavy scents that will linger , but really this one smells like moth balls, check back in a couple weeks see how smoke is

Topped once , 2 gallon hempy bucket


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 28, 2018)

I’m going to release a few things next week for diamond members:

*CAKE N CHEM* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
*CITY SLICKER* (Gelato #33 x Stardawg)

*$27*/pack

And then the following week to Gold members, then everyone else.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 28, 2018)

Bandit Breath packs will be suuuuuuuper limited, maybe 10 packs. OGKB is a shit yielder for seed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Aug 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m going to release a few things next week for diamond members:
> 
> *CAKE N CHEM* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
> *CITY SLICKER* (Gelato #33 x Stardawg)
> ...


I like how both of those sound.... Thanks @Gu~


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 28, 2018)

klx said:


> That smaller pheno tastes like pure pine and is strong meds, nice hybrid effects. Had some earlier after 7 days drying, no cure.
> 
> A clone I took off that is at Day 50 now untopped and it has still branched out plenty.


That’s Good to hear mine smells like banana laffy taffy no chem smell at all super sweet smelling I’m hoping it stays that way, it’s super bushy downside is it’s super leafy which I hate when it comes to trimming the other pheno was a breeze to trim. We’ll see how it plays out


----------



## klx (Aug 28, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> That’s Good to hear mine smells like banana laffy taffy no chem smell at all super sweet smelling I’m hoping it stays that way, it’s super bushy downside is it’s super leafy which I hate when it comes to trimming the other pheno was a breeze to trim. We’ll see how it plays out


It was definitely more of a bitch to trim than the other phenos, they were a breeze. I am looking forward to smoking the others now to compare them all. 

I am definitely impressed with the smoke, it kicked my wife's ass, knocked her out hehe.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 28, 2018)

The Deputy
 

Cookies n chem
 
Cookies n Chem- the bald pheno and my choice from looks and smell. It’s grape/berry pixie stick/sweet tart with a background touch of something else on the OG cookie side of things I think. 
 

Bodega bubblegum


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 28, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> The Deputy
> View attachment 4188938
> 
> Cookies n chem
> ...


Lookin' frosty!   
How many days on the bodega? 
It's day 50 for mine but only one of them is close to being done.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lookin' frosty!
> How many days on the bodega?
> It's day 50 for mine but only one of them is close to being done.


Day 56 on that photo. Keep an eye out, they kind of all went cloudy a few days before expected. Feel like a lot of ripening happened the last week when I thought longer would be needed. a nice surprise.


----------



## 2easy (Aug 29, 2018)

cali cannon #2 will be getting a second run. trimmed up a cola as she is pretty leafy and im lazy so i will trim it over a few days.

seriously chemmy buds with massive calyx. going to be some pretty nice buds once dried. the top got a bit stretched out because it was a little close to the light but all in all pretty impressive plant this one.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I’m going to release a few things next week for diamond members:
> 
> *CAKE N CHEM* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
> *CITY SLICKER* (Gelato #33 x Stardawg)
> ...


Will it be at the same price point for gold and/or everyone else, or a diamond exclusive?


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Gunslinger 6 going into its jar.


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 29, 2018)

Been a while since I started any greenpoint.got these in the totes tonight.4 pebble pushers and 3 sundae drivers all females.
5 are duplicate clones.first time running them so well see


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Bandit Breath packs will be suuuuuuuper limited, maybe 10 packs. OGKB is a shit yielder for seed.


Info on cvs release please mate ?


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Info on cvs release please mate ?


Cvs release is not happening per GPS sorry guys


----------



## nobighurry (Aug 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I always get jealous about you guys that live in legal states but than when I go out to eat and order these it makes me feel a little better.
> On the gulf coast
> 
> View attachment 4186982


Heisengrow: You must get over and try some Oregon Netarts bay oysters, quite good....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Cvs release is not happening per GPS sorry guys


Where do we go then?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

Two of 3 Black Gold sprouted in towel and all are in dirt in Solos. Seeds are 2 years old and I have F2s. They are riding with 3/3 sprouted Space Monkey of which I also have F2s. Lots of strains right now for fall chucking season. Just set out a Peak Northern Lights male on the back deck.

3 Dynamite Diesel at 38 days and smelling fruity and other unidentifiable but acrid smells and hints OG grapefruit. Buds are tending more long than round.

My highly experienced bud buds seem to think GPS Pioneer Kush is just pretty damn good. Seems foolish loud when opened away from the house.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Where do we go then?


I believe i herd GLG was doing the CCV drop. Not sure when.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

1 of my OBS


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I believe i herd GLG was doing the CCV drop. Not sure when.


Great Lake Genetics 
COMING IN SEPTEMBER
(no date has been released.)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 29, 2018)

5 baby jelly's.100% germination. My first go with GPS. Will update grow as it progresses.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

I got ripped off for 3 plants last night. Damn thieves!


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 29, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Heisengrow: You must get over and try some Oregon Netarts bay oysters, quite good....


My favorite Oregon bay for clamming as well.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got ripped off for 3 plants last night. Damn thieves!


Sorry for your loss. 
When growing outside, it helps to have multiple layers of security. Motion lights, cameras, dogs, etc. 

My grow is legal so I'd probably just call 911 and let the police handle it.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got ripped off for 3 plants last night. Damn thieves!


I hate thieves, seems to early for that shit to start happening. They couldn't have been ready harvest were they?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> When growing outside, it helps to have multiple layers of security. Motion lights, cameras, dogs, etc.
> 
> My grow is legal so I'd probably just call 911 and let the police handle it.


It's the way it goes where I live. Everyone is hooked on heroin or Meth.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's the way it goes where I live. Everyone is hooked on heroin or Meth.


Sounds like where I grew up (midwest). 
If you're doing a stealth grow, you've gotta find a new spot because they always come back for more.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> When growing outside, it helps to have multiple layers of security. Motion lights, cameras, dogs, etc.
> 
> My grow is legal so I'd probably just call 911 and let the police handle it.


I had some fucktard jump my fence last year and hack on my last small plant I had going.
Called the cops got a phone call 4 hours later. They were to fucking nonchalant about it, what a joke that was.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I had some fucktard jump my fence last year and hack on my last small plant I had going.
> Called the cops got a phone call 4 hours later. They were to fucking nonchalant about it, what a joke that was.


I would just need the cops to come pick em up. I've got lots of zip ties...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I hate thieves, seems to early for that shit to start happening. They couldn't have been ready harvest were they?


No, they weren't ready. 1 of them was the Copper Chem, I put a pic of on here last week and a couple AK 47's.The CC was far enough along. They didn't get my LVTK thank God.
I fell asleep in the chair with my front door open. Someone must have been watching me while they got them.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I had some fucktard jump my fence last year and hack on my last small plant I had going.
> Called the cops got a phone call 4 hours later. They were to fucking nonchalant about it, what a joke that was.


You know, it just pisses a person off when someone takes something from you that you invest in and work so hard for. I am mounting surveilence cameras now.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You know, it just pisses a person off when someone takes something from you that you invest in and work so hard for. I am mounting surveilence cameras now.


Sorry to hear about the rippers man. They are always the biggest concern when growing. Legal or not. Was the main reason I always kept multiple outdoor plots. I would count on 2 of 5 being stolen. Was nice the times they weren't. 
They are making some great and affordable cameras for outdoor use nowadays. If people do not know the cameras are there they tend to not cover their faces and you can get some pretty clear shots even in the dark. 
I feel your pain. I fucking hate thieves and liars. Both get shown no mercy. If the plant left behind is in the same spot I would try to use it as bait for the cocksuckers.
Cheers


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Sorry to hear about the rippers man. They are always the biggest concern when growing. Legal or not. Was the main reason I always kept multiple outdoor plots. I would count on 2 of 5 being stolen. Was nice the times they weren't.
> They are making some great and affordable cameras for outdoor use nowadays. If people do not know the cameras are there they tend to not cover their faces and you can get some pretty clear shots even in the dark.
> I feel your pain. I fucking hate thieves and liars. Both get shown no mercy. If the plant left behind is in the same spot I would try to use it as bait for the cocksuckers.
> Cheers


This is the 1st time I have been ripped off in 8 years. But I will survive this. But I am sure gonna miss trying that CC. It was piling on the frost.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is the 1st time I have been ripped off in 8 years. But I will survive this. But I am sure gonna miss trying that CC. It was piling on the frost.


I doubt if rippers know how to dry & cure properly, so it'll be harsh smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's the way it goes where I live. Everyone is hooked on heroin or Meth.


Same here. First it was opiates. My state is/was ground zero for opiate abuse. If you know what state it is. Please dont post it. But its switched to meth. It's horrible here. We have a program through courts here called community corrections. Kinda like probation. Except you check in 5 days a week. Drug tested at random. Last year there was 1971 drug tests popped positive for meth. Theres only 634 people on the program in the two counties.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same here. First it was opiates. My state is/was ground zero for opiate abuse. If you know what state it is. Please dont post it. But its switched to meth. It's horrible here. We have a program through courts here called community corrections. Kinda like probation. Except you check in 5 days a week. Drug tested at random. Last year there was 1971 drug tests popped positive for meth. Theres only 634 people on the program in the two counties.


I live in that state too. lol I live in the southeastern part of the state.I believe they started testing the opiates in 1996. There was a documentary on it on tv quite a few years ago. Then about 2004, they started cutting people off of the pain pills. Funny, we went into Afghanistan in 2003 or 2004 . Pat Tillman was killed for telling that the soldiers were guarding the opium fields. Before we went in, the taliban was destroying the poppy fields. All this followed the gas pipeline from the caspian sea to India. Goes back to Enron and 9/11.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Never know what subjects are gonna be talked about on the "GPS" thread. lol I just want to say, you all are great and I consider you all my friends. I'm not big on social media, but I do like coming to RIU.


----------



## growslut (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is the 1st time I have been ripped off in 8 years. But I will survive this. But I am sure gonna miss trying that CC. It was piling on the frost.


So sorry to hear! F'n bastards! 

I also lost a plant this morning--not to thieves but bud rot! Had a HUGE Cookie Wreck outdoors and the top colas are getting as big as my thigh--but this morning noticed a bunch of new brown leaves popping out from the biggest colas. Bent the colas open and saw the fuzzy fuckin rot! 

Sucks. First time this has happened. Think I've lost over a pound! 

Any advice on how to handle bud rot? Should I chop the infected parts and let the rest finish for another few days?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> So sorry to hear! F'n bastards!
> 
> I also lost a plant this morning--not to thieves but bud rot! Had a HUGE Cookie Wreck outdoors and the top colas are getting as big as my thigh--but this morning noticed a bunch of new brown leaves popping out from the biggest colas. Bent the colas open and saw the fuzzy fuckin rot!
> 
> ...


Chop well below the affected area, do not get mold on your knife, or wipe with iso each time. 
Start pulling leaves and open that plant up, you are going to need more air flow,
If there’s dew in the morning , shake it off


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> So sorry to hear! F'n bastards!
> 
> I also lost a plant this morning--not to thieves but bud rot! Had a HUGE Cookie Wreck outdoors and the top colas are getting as big as my thigh--but this morning noticed a bunch of new brown leaves popping out from the biggest colas. Bent the colas open and saw the fuzzy fuckin rot!
> 
> ...


You can try, but my experience, the spores are already infected more than you can see and it will rot when the humidity rises. I have had almost 30 days of rain, then ir turned 90 degrees yesterday and today and then start raining again. Worst year for me in a long while. What I do is pull up "gently" and "twist" the buds in the direction (clockwise or counterclockwise") they are growing which opens the buds up to help prevent it from happening. Once you have rot, it's best to strip way beyond the infected area and open the plant up as "BigHorn" said.. But I have found "GPS" gear is a lot more easy to snap the branches when trying to open the branches up. Best to spray water on stems and let them sit for a bit to make the stems more pliable and they bend a little easier. Kinda like "steaming" a pc of wood to make it bend( for all you "wood workers" out there). lol
Edit) Sorry I keep editing but I keep thinking of more info.

Note: By "twisting" the buds that way, they will get freaking huge! Give it a try on a few buds and see for yourself. I try to use the fan leaves to twist too so I'm not in contact with the actual bud. I will snap a few fans but overall, it is worth the risk.


----------



## growslut (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Chop well below the affected area, do not get mold on your knife, or wipe with iso each time.
> Start pulling leaves and open that plant up, you are going to need more air flow,
> If there’s dew in the morning , shake it off


Thanks Big Horn. Wish my buds looked like yours!

If the rot is in the middle of a 10x4-inch cola, should I toss the entire thing or try to save some bud around the rot?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 29, 2018)

Gunslinger day 59


----------



## ahlkemist (Aug 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Where do we go then?


I am not at liberty to discuss that here.
A simple Google will net productive results.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You can try, but my experience, the spores are already infected more than you can see and it will rot when the humidity rises. I have had almost 30 days of rain, then ir turned 90 degrees yesterday and today and then start raining again. Worst year for me in a long while.


Had to lop off one the other day, dried what was left, what at first didn't look like any at all, under the scope, its all over the plant, had to toss her, was a dense one for sure, Ive already added a fan in the tent, but I get good airflow now, mine is a humidity fluctuation prob. Anyhow, I agree with ya, under a scope when dried, it'll show up. Especially the underneath sides. Whole plant should go, imho


----------



## growslut (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You can try, but my experience, the spores are already infected more than you can see and it will rot when the humidity rises. I have had almost 30 days of rain, then ir turned 90 degrees yesterday and today and then start raining again. Worst year for me in a long while.


Hope the thieves find bud rot


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks Big Horn. Wish my buds looked like yours!
> 
> If the rot is in the middle of a 10x4-inch cola, should I toss the entire thing or try to save some bud around the rot?


Thanks 
Don’t try to save much, as posted the spores could be on other parts of the plant. 
Play it safe. 
If water n humidity are going to continue to be a problem, cutting it could be a better option.
But if good weather ahead, I’d cut a good few inches below the rot , and open it up for more air flow, 
If you have other CW growing I would clean them up too, n inspect it close .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hope the thieves find bud rot


I hope "spidermites" eats the whole thing up and webs the buds while drying. They stole plant,7gal. containers and all. They will most likely grow them out. Sonsabitches!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Thanks
> Don’t try to save much, as posted the spores could be on other parts of the plant.
> Play it safe.
> If water n humidity are going to continue to be a problem, cutting it could be a better option.
> ...


It's so easy to unknowingly spread it to other plants before you realize you have it too. You see it, and instantly freak out and start checking other places and you have just infected those places also. I have a lot of experience with "bud rot" you just have to plan on losing some more. Preventative maintenance is best of course, but now you know and now other growers are alerted to the problem too now.
Twisting is what I found that works. besides the "main cola" rot will start in the "secondary" branches where the bud makes an "elbow". The moisture will gather in that spot first.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Ive already added a fan in the tent, but I get good airflow now, mine is a humidity fluctuation prob.


This isn't a foot tall, but does a great job of sucking moisture out of a small room. Look up mini - dehumidifier on Amazon,


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This isn't a foot tall, but does a great job of sucking moisture out of a small room. Look up mini - dehumidifier on Amazon,


I’ve been using this model or a very similar one for the past five years constantly and it still works like a champ


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This isn't a foot tall, but does a great job of sucking moisture out of a small room. Look up mini - dehumidifier on Amazon,


My dehumidifier spits out so much hot air, makes it hard to use in summer and I have a major "heat" issue in the summer. The more fans the better in my book.Move that air around and if you use LED's, you need a little higher humidity. spectrum king has a "humidity" chart.
https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj-psm-6pLdAhUR7awKHTzmCBgQjRx6BAgBEAU&url=https://spectrumkingled.com/pages/how-to-grow-with-led&psig=AOvVaw2499Q08kJNLt9h3bPOsd0c&ust=1535651649352717
Another "plus" on the "LED" argument. lmao!


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This isn't a foot tall, but does a great job of sucking moisture out of a small room. Look up mini - dehumidifier on Amazon,



I had a mini, and the thing would fill up in an hour almost. So I got a big one, and it did the same thing. Too much RH. So I just ran a hose from the tank to my nutirents tank and it would fill it up for me. Was really nice during flush. Just auto pilot fresh water.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This isn't a foot tall, but does a great job of sucking moisture out of a small room. Look up mini - dehumidifier on Amazon,


always wondered about these. so they actually work for a small space? how much does this drop your rh? how big is the space it's in?

if i could put one of these inside my 4x4 instead of dehumidifying the room it's in it would save a lot of power...


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> always wondered about these. so they actually work for a small space? how much does this drop your rh? how big is the space it's in?
> 
> if i could put one of these inside my 4x4 instead of dehumidifying the room it's in it would save a lot of power...


Mine is in a room w/ 3 tents 4x4, 3x3, and 2x3. I empty the reservoir about every 3 days. Cuts bud drying from 10 days to a week, too.
It costs about $35, and Amazon has a killer money back refund on almost everything.


----------



## organitron (Aug 29, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Cvs release is not happening per GPS sorry guys


Maybe we can get another crack at Boomtown, the LVTK mother shots look like a pinup girl.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

organitron said:


> Maybe we can get another crack at Boomtown, the LVTK mother shots look like a pinup girl.


It would be fun to run boomtown & LVTK side-by-side for comparison.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It would be fun to run boomtown & LVTK side-by-side for comparison.


I sexed my 5-6 week old plants. 11 Jelly Pies=6 females. 10 SK's= 5 females. 11 FMF's=5 females. 3 Lupine lime=3 females. 3 skywardens=1 female. 3 doc holidays=1 female and 1 runt not showing. pretty much 50/50. i'm happy but it sure made a lot of room. if only the Wedding cake x Stardawg and Gelato 33 x Stardawg was ready. I'll be on them next week. lol


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

4 Copper Chem to the flower tentand an up pot under old a51 XGS190!


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 4 Copper Chem to the flower tentand an up pot under old a51 XGS190!


Love my old area 51s

I still got 4 RW75’s that pump it out in a 3x3


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

Just lowered my 190 and butted my r/w75 up to it and running at 130 watts, lots of light. Also have an old Optic 120 vero 18 and Northern Grow Lights Photon 180in there.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2018)

Veg light right now is a51 w90. 
My wife just gave me back some Dream Catcher as it is a dayender for her. Groovin' on a Wednesday Afternoon!


----------



## growslut (Aug 29, 2018)

Thanks @BigHornBuds and @NoWaistedSpace--and others--for all the helpful info

I think I am going to try to save what I can. The signs of bud rot are only on the top cola's so far. Hopefully I didn't spread it too much inspecting. I noticed the tell-tale brown leaves sticking out from the big cola's and when I bent them apart could see the fuzzy grey mold inside. I checked 3 that way and didn't touch the mold or any dead material so hopefully it didn't spread much at the time.

The infected Cookie Wreck is right next to a Dream Catcher with no signs of bud rot (so far!) so I think the plan is to chop the entire plant, and move it to a different area of the yard to remove the infected material and trim the stuff that still looks healthy. Then I will bring the good buds inside and give it a wash with a 3-part hydrogen peroxide/lemon juice&baking soda/water. Hopefully that will kill any spores that have not yet shown on the plant.

It sucks because in one day it changed from feeling like I had more than enough weed to smoke to wondering if there is enough to last until the next indoor harvest.


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Gunslinger day 59


Nicely done mate!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks @BigHornBuds and @NoWaistedSpace--and others--for all the helpful info
> 
> I think I am going to try to save what I can. The signs of bud rot are only on the top cola's so far. Hopefully I didn't spread it too much inspecting. I noticed the tell-tale brown leaves sticking out from the big cola's and when I bent them apart could see the fuzzy grey mold inside. I checked 3 that way and didn't touch the mold or any dead material so hopefully it didn't spread much at the time.
> 
> ...


I have an O3 generator that I sometimes use indoors. Will kill all the spores and turn them brown, and any soft bodied insect. But you have to be careful with it. too much is not good. Makes the room smell like after a thunderstorm. Good for odor control too. That extra Oxygen molecule is looking for something to grab on to and neautralize it.
Outside is a roll of Mother Natures "dice'
I have already had 1 downpour of rain today. Sucks to be me well over 50% of the time. lol
I have to laugh or I would cry.

GREENPOINT SEEDS ROCK!!!


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks @BigHornBuds and @NoWaistedSpace--and others--for all the helpful info
> 
> I think I am going to try to save what I can. The signs of bud rot are only on the top cola's so far. Hopefully I didn't spread it too much inspecting. I noticed the tell-tale brown leaves sticking out from the big cola's and when I bent them apart could see the fuzzy grey mold inside. I checked 3 that way and didn't touch the mold or any dead material so hopefully it didn't spread much at the time.
> 
> ...


I got that going on too... lost a plant to the remains of hurricane lane winds. Total forehead slapper. I had stakes and she just said what are you trying to crucify me? And died.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have an O3 generator that I sometimes use indoors. Will kill all the spores and turn them brown, and any soft bodied insect. But you have to be careful with it. too much is not good. Makes the room smell like after a thunderstorm. Good for odor control too. That extra Oxygen molecule is looking for something to grab on to and neautralize it.
> Outside is a roll of Mother Natures "dice'
> I have already had 1 downpour of rain today. Sucks to be me well over 50% of the time. lol
> I have to laugh or I would cry.
> GREENPOINT SEEDS ROCK!!!


I use to run ozone in the water bottling plant I ran. The generator would put out so much ozone that at the end of the day i had a migraine. I hated that job.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks @BigHornBuds and @NoWaistedSpace--and others--for all the helpful info
> 
> I think I am going to try to save what I can. The signs of bud rot are only on the top cola's so far. Hopefully I didn't spread it too much inspecting. I noticed the tell-tale brown leaves sticking out from the big cola's and when I bent them apart could see the fuzzy grey mold inside. I checked 3 that way and didn't touch the mold or any dead material so hopefully it didn't spread much at the time.
> 
> ...


I've found with budrot the sugar leaves will not always turn brown indicating budrot.sometimes they'll turn an odd pink/purple color.best of luck to you.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 29, 2018)

klx said:


> Nicely done mate!!


Thanks! Can’t wait for it to finish lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I've found with budrot the sugar leaves will not always turn brown indicating budrot.sometimes they'll turn an odd pink/purple color.best of luck to you.


You have to inspect them often, an overnight rain will start it. Constant higher than normal humidity feeds it. If indoors, move that air at all costs. These strains today have had these "resistance" traits bred out of the genetics. I never dealt with 1/2 the problems I am dealing with 20 years ago.
Gu should breed that male of his with some of the real old pure "Skunk" genetics that still has the plant "alcohol esters" oozing out that distinct fragrance. Made you sick at your stomach to smell a growing flower. You could smell a patch a mile away if the wind was right back in the 80's.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 29, 2018)

Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....

I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol. 


Isn't there a socializing thread where y'all can banter n post your dog photos?

I'm sure you're all nice guys n mean well but cmon

SMH


----------



## Heisengrow (Aug 29, 2018)

lucky7/s and snake oil for the next run


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


Light one up


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


You must be fun at parties


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


This is Greenpoint Seeds and More thread. Better than the average thread.That's why it's so popular or it would be filled with readers like you that are always 30 pages behind. lol


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 29, 2018)

klx said:


> You must be fun at parties


Ask your mom.

Really, I'm not a dick but enough is enough. If you're offended, sorry not sorry?

I really dgaf!


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Ask your mom.
> 
> Really, I'm not a dick but enough is enough. If you're offended, sorry not sorry?
> 
> I really dgaf!


Sorry my mistake. You dont get invited to parties.

Enough is enough he says...haha ok Vladimir if you say so.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Ask your mom.
> 
> Really, I'm not a dick but enough is enough. If you're offended, sorry not sorry?


Yeah, because posting in the thread just to call it trash is really contributing something. 
Maybe instead of complaining about the dog photos you could've thrown up some pics of GP gear?


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 29, 2018)

My jelly pie ended up keeping the smell after cure. Lost it during dry but then came back in the jar. Its got that strawberry fruit strip smell. It's one of my favorite indicas, really relaxes the muscles but mind as well. Makes your head buzz haha. Great for putting the feet up. It was one that made its .67 gallon pot look wrong because it yielded really well. I think that plant was the one that made me stop using larger than 3 gallon pots right now. nice dense pyramid buds. Reaching for this one at the end of the day and if waking up in the night right now. I like it a lot.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, because posting in the thread just to call it trash is really contributing something.
> Maybe instead of complaining about the dog photos you could've thrown up some pics of GP gear?


Seed collector only


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> I am not at liberty to discuss that here.
> A simple Google will net productive results.


Well if your not at liberty to discuss here how about a simple link sent in pm as I can't find nothing on Google that tells me what I want to know and I sent rusty an email but he seems to have fallen of the face of the earth...
I would have thought Gu~ would have pointed us in the right direction afterr a they were doing business together
Can u help a brother out with a pm ...anyone?


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


Come on over to the chuckers paradise thread... we will treat ya right.. lol


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

I've seen everyone of our regular posters put up pics and regularly talk about GPS strains. The majority of us enjoy the thread how it is. Why don't you go post your banter somewhere else... 

This is a community in here. Be a part of it or go somewhere else is all.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


Ill post pics of my chickens eating sushi anywhere i damn want to


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Well if your not at liberty to discuss here how about a simple link sent in pm as I can't find nothing on Google that tells me what I want to know and I sent rusty an email but he seems to have fallen of the face of the earth...
> I would have thought Gu~ would have pointed us in the right direction afterr a they were doing business together
> Can u help a brother out with a pm ...anyone?


https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/cannaventure-seeds.html

I don't see anything new, but I'd imagine it'll show up when available. Not sure if they ship to Oz, might want to ask them


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

@Mr.Estrain if this thread didn't stoop low to abuse and general bad vibes/manners over the smallest of things that ppl want to argue about the DOG pics never would have happened 

That's not my dick.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/cannaventure-seeds.html
> 
> I don't see anything new, but I'd imagine it'll show up when available. Not sure if they ship to Oz, might want to ask them


Thankyou


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 29, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1, lime candy phenotype.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Well if your not at liberty to discuss here how about a simple link sent in pm as I can't find nothing on Google that tells me what I want to know and I sent rusty an email but he seems to have fallen of the face of the earth...
> I would have thought Gu~ would have pointed us in the right direction afterr a they were doing business together
> Can u help a brother out with a pm ...anyone?


I'm not sure why it cant be discussed here but Great Lakes Genetics is doing a CV drop. DragboatJeff/ from GLG does really great promos and the turnaround is fast. I've placed a bunch of orders there. Always quick, free packs of seeds, and some pretty cool swag. 
Click on the promo tag for info and upcoming drops. He might even have a newsletter.
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/

Edit: I see others have already answered. Damn this thread moves fast!


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not sure why it cant be discussed here but Great Lakes Genetics is doing a CV drop. DragboatJeff/ from GLG does really great promos and the turnaround is fast. I've placed a bunch of orders there. Always quick, free packs of seeds, and some pretty cool swag.
> Click on the promo tag for info and upcoming drops. He might even have a newsletter.
> https://greatlakesgenetics.com/
> 
> Edit: I see others have already answered. Damn this thread moves fast!


Quicker than dog shit lol


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 29, 2018)

Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.

Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....

Tang- I don't post photos

Magoo- just wrong

I'm just lolol at y'all. You guys are all butt hurt cause you know I'm right and realize y'all acting like some high school girls for the whole world to see.

Later y'all lolololol


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.
> 
> Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....
> 
> ...


Bye you wont be missed. Go contribute your attitude to some other thread bro. 

Hey now that hes gone let's all post our pics.


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I don't post photos


Bahahahahhahaha. See ya


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.
> 
> Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....
> 
> ...


You are so negative, you've got me depressed now and I was in a good mood. lol


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You are so negative, you've got me depressed now and I was in a good mood. lol


Then he won


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Then he won


It was sarcasm there bud.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 29, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 29, 2018)

Just got done with the City Slicker description. My head hurts. but here it is, if you wanted to do some reading on one of the strains that will be released next week:

*Gelato 33 x Stardawg*
Gelato 33 is a colorful combination of San Fransisco’s Sunset Sherbet and “Thin Mint” cut of Girl Scout Cookies. The “#33” cut of Gelato has maintained it’s spot as the favorite of the Cookie Family. Looking deeper into lineage of Sunset Sherbet, we find a royal bloodline of GSC and the exceptionally rare Pink Panties. Sunset Sherb has won many awards for it’s great flavor and impeccable bag appeal. When combined with the rare and championed Thin Mint cookie cut a flavor explosion of epic proportions was unleashed on the privileged cannabis cliques of California’s Bay Area.

*Hype Train Meets Consistent Out-performer*
Often referred to as the “Larry Bird” pheno of the Gelato, the #33 started gaining popularity in the Bay as it has become a must-have for smokers with only the highest of standards. This special plant exemplifies everything Cookie fans desire in a dessert named strain with great flavor and unyielding potency. Adding the Gelato 33 to the Wild West Series was easy considering the popularity Gelato 33 has garnered. I introduce you to City Slicker (Gelato 33 x Stardawg)! In City Slicker we are combining the unbeatable qualities of the cookie lineage in Gelato with the iconic and consistent Stardawg father.

*Easy to Grow Cannabis Seeds*
City Slicker (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) is a fun and easy variety to cultivate requiring moderate attention and resilient growth. The growth is not too slow or toofast, and the stretch is just about right for training to maximize yields. As City Slicker (Gelato 33/Stardawg) moves through the flowering stage, it will stack gorgeous trichome-encrusted golf ball sized buds that will send succulent and seductive berry and cookie dough aromas wafting around the room making you more and more eager for harvest.

*Best Purple Strains*
The deep magenta calyxes flecked by lime green spotting makes Gelato 33 a real treat to behold. A generous coating of white resin and bright orange hairs accent an already beautiful canvas creating the most photogenic cannabis on the planet. The spectacular colors will emerge as City Slicker begins to flush and will hold your attention day after day. After harvest and cure, the bag appeal of this variety is simply irresistible. The soft and sweet aroma and magnificent coloring will make this a favorite in your garden and a favorite among friends. Have the hype in your garden with Greenpoint Seeds! Looking for other cookie strains? Try Sundance Kid, Eagle Scout, Bandit Breath, and Cookies N Chem



*City Slicker (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) – Genetic Makeup*
Girl Scout Cookies “Thin Mint” cut – 25%
Sherbet “Sunset” cut – 25%
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Affy – 03%

Photo: Gelato 33 by Weedmaps

*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION*

*QUANTITY*
10 Seeds

*SEED SEX*
Regular Seeds (Male & Female)

*PREMIUM COLLECTORS PACK*
Crush-proof containers and tamper proof heat-sealed pouches ensure your genetics are 100% genuine and secure for their long journey.

*CANNABIS TYPE*
Hybrid

*FLOWERING LENGTH*
65-72 Days Indoors

*FINISHING HEIGHT*
Medium-Tall

*RECOMMENDED GROWING AREA*
Indoor or Outdoor

*LINEAGE*
Gelato 33, Star Dawg (Chemdog)

*AROMA*
Sweet grape punch

*FLAVOR*
Vanilla fruit twist


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 29, 2018)

I love the word flecked.
I'm a sucker for alliteration too.


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Easy to Grow Cannabis Seeds*
> City Slicker (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) is a fun and easy variety to cultivate requiring moderate attention and resilient growth. The growth is not too slow or toofast, and the stretch is just about right for training to maximize yields. As City Slicker (Gelato 33/Stardawg) moves through the flowering stage, it will stack gorgeous trichome-encrusted golf ball sized buds that will send succulent and seductive berry and cookie dough aromas wafting around the room making you more and more eager for harvest.


What was the sample size for the test beans?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I love the word flecked.
> I'm a sucker for alliteration too.


I got "flecked" up last night on one of your strains and got robbed. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just got done with the City Slicker description. My head hurts. but here it is, if you wanted to do some reading on one of the strains that will be released next week:
> 
> *Gelato 33 x Stardawg*
> Gelato 33 is a colorful combination of San Fransisco’s Sunset Sherbet and “Thin Mint” cut of Girl Scout Cookies. The “#33” cut of Gelato has maintained it’s spot as the favorite of the Cookie Family. Looking deeper into lineage of Sunset Sherbet, we find a royal bloodline of GSC and the exceptionally rare Pink Panties. Sunset Sherb has won many awards for it’s great flavor and impeccable bag appeal. When combined with the rare and championed Thin Mint cookie cut a flavor explosion of epic proportions was unleashed on the privileged cannabis cliques of California’s Bay Area.
> ...


How dare you post good gps info in here. Wtf @Gu~ thats not what this thread is about.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 29, 2018)

klx said:


> What was the sample size for the test beans?


These will be available for those who cannot wait until testing is complete. Price will be $27 per pack for the initial release here: https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/gelato-33-city-slicker/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.
> 
> Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....
> 
> ...


Sooo, just so I can kinda hone in on what it is you're trying to say here.

You don't post grow reports/pics but feel others are obligated to? 

Don't be such a cry baby. I'm sure in this 1300+ page thread you can find just about any info on GP you need.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> These will be available for those who cannot wait until testing is complete. Price will be $27 per pack for the initial release here: https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/gelato-33-city-slicker/


So we can buy them now for 27


----------



## rikdabrick (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks @BigHornBuds and @NoWaistedSpace--and others--for all the helpful info
> 
> I think I am going to try to save what I can. The signs of bud rot are only on the top cola's so far. Hopefully I didn't spread it too much inspecting. I noticed the tell-tale brown leaves sticking out from the big cola's and when I bent them apart could see the fuzzy grey mold inside. I checked 3 that way and didn't touch the mold or any dead material so hopefully it didn't spread much at the time.
> 
> ...


I know it's common for people to use lemon juice or vinegar with baking soda for Bud washing, but it ends up just making salt in the end, just FYI. Any acid will react with the bicarbonates in baking soda leaving just sodium behind. It's some pretty basic chemistry that a lot of people missed apparently. So I would use either just lemon juice or vinegar mix with or without hydrogen peroxide and just give it a freshwater dip in another one or two buckets after that. That's what I have done in the past and did not notice anything out of the ordinary after it dried. 

Otherwise just use salt and hydrogen peroxide because it's the same thing as lemon juice and baking soda and hydrogen peroxide and it's cheaper


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.
> 
> Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....
> 
> ...


You just sounded like a 16 year old.

Lololololl that's what they do lolololl


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 29, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I know it's common for people to use lemon juice or vinegar with baking soda for Bud washing, but it ends up just making salt in the end, just FYI. Any acid will react with the bicarbonates in baking soda leaving just sodium behind. It's some pretty basic chemistry that a lot of people missed apparently. So I would use either just lemon juice or vinegar mix with or without hydrogen peroxide and just give it a freshwater dip in another one or two buckets after that. That's what I have done in the past and did not notice anything out of the ordinary after it dried.
> 
> Otherwise just use salt and hydrogen peroxide because it's the same thing as lemon juice and baking soda and hydrogen peroxide and it's cheaper


To add to this you could also do a folier spray with micros. I've been doing a lot of reading and most of the bacillus strains are anti fungal in nature some even produce antibiotics as well. May be more of a preventative then a fix though.


----------



## growslut (Aug 29, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I know it's common for people to use lemon juice or vinegar with baking soda for Bud washing, but it ends up just making salt in the end, just FYI. Any acid will react with the bicarbonates in baking soda leaving just sodium behind. It's some pretty basic chemistry that a lot of people missed apparently. So I would use either just lemon juice or vinegar mix with or without hydrogen peroxide and just give it a freshwater dip in another one or two buckets after that. That's what I have done in the past and did not notice anything out of the ordinary after it dried.
> 
> Otherwise just use salt and hydrogen peroxide because it's the same thing as lemon juice and baking soda and hydrogen peroxide and it's cheaper


Great point. I have wondered why it makes sense to combine lemon juice with baking soda when they each seem to have opposite effects that somewhat counteract each other. In fact, the previous recipe I used by someone claiming to be the inventor of the method did just this. You are the first person I've ever seen point this out. Thanks, and for always keeping the comments on track, @rikdabrick!

Can I ask, do you have a method or recipe for washing with hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have an O3 generator that I sometimes use indoors. Will kill all the spores and turn them brown, and any soft bodied insect. But you have to be careful with it. too much is not good. Makes the room smell like after a thunderstorm. Good for odor control too. That extra Oxygen molecule is looking for something to grab on to and neautralize it.
> Outside is a roll of Mother Natures "dice'
> I have already had 1 downpour of rain today. Sucks to be me well over 50% of the time. lol
> I have to laugh or I would cry.
> ...


Those ozone machines can reek havoc on your plants so everyone knows. You can definitely use them on outs that go outside. It does destroy odor though not just mask it. I use it to kill smell sometimes after trimming and only if no live plants or buds are around.



Lurpin said:


> I use to run ozone in the water bottling plant I ran. The generator would put out so much ozone that at the end of the day i had a migraine. I hated that job.


Yeah too much is horrible for your health and if you were getting migraines it was way too much. It causes headaches and all sorts of things.



Mr.Estrain said:


> Ask your mom.
> 
> Really, I'm not a dick but enough is enough. If you're offended, sorry not sorry?
> 
> I really dgaf!


While I understand your perspective this thread banter has produced a great wealth of solid info for growers in the past 400 pages. I think it would be nice if RIU forums had a way to simply search a thread for posts that have pics. This would help avoid a lot of the more useless stuff for those trying to breeze through.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> Come on over to the chuckers paradise thread... we will treat ya right.. lol


Be careful w/ the invites. Buzzkill, like budrot, is best avoided.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

At the risk of sounding like a smartass (don't wanna be a buzzkill either) but the description for the new Gelato 33 x Star Dawg is actually just the description for Gelato33 no?

I've missed several pages in this thread this summer so I cant recall if these were sent out as testers or not. Has anyone grown this one out? Or is the 27+shipping the cost to test this strain?


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Be careful w/ the invites. Buzzkill, like budrot, is best avoided.


I use eagle 20 on my thread & that other deadly spray..keeps it clean..


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sooo, just so I can kinda hone in on what it is you're trying to say here.
> 
> You don't post grow reports/pics but feel others are obligated to? And if they don't, they're butthurt?
> 
> Don't be such a cry baby. I'm sure in this 1300+ page thread you can find just about any info on GP you need.


I was legit done but I can't let this slide.

Comprehension isn't your strong point eh?

A) I said, I don't post pics.

B)I feel others are obligated to post relevant information that pertains to the threads title.

C) the people who are butt hurt are the ones who have taken offense to the truth.

No one is crying here bruh. Step off.

N I used to like you


----------



## klx (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> At the risk of sounding like a smartass (don't wanna be a buzzkill either) but the description for the new Gelato 33 x Star Dawg is actually just the description for Gelato33 no?
> 
> I've missed several pages in this thread this summer so I cant recall if these were sent out as testers or not. Has anyone grown this one out? Or is the 27+shipping the cost to test this strain?


That seems to be the case. The pics are Gelato 33 as well thats why I was wondering where he got the grow description from but I guess thats Gelato too. I am sure they will be fire but untested fire.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same here. First it was opiates. My state is/was ground zero for opiate abuse. If you know what state it is. Please dont post it. But its switched to meth. It's horrible here. We have a program through courts here called community corrections. Kinda like probation. Except you check in 5 days a week. Drug tested at random. Last year there was 1971 drug tests popped positive for meth. Theres only 634 people on the program in the two counties.


South East?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> At the risk of sounding like a smartass (don't wanna be a buzzkill either) but the description for the new Gelato 33 x Star Dawg is actually just the description for Gelato33 no?
> 
> I've missed several pages in this thread this summer so I cant recall if these were sent out as testers or not. Has anyone grown this one out? Or is the 27+shipping the cost to test this strain?


Aren’t all his descriptions like this? General description of why the mom is so popular, and then a vague description of what the Stardawg might add to the cross. None of them read like they’ve been grown at all. The reason for that is quite obvious. They haven’t been. At least not before being sold, and even then they’re not being grown by Gu. Like he’s done many times before, his buyers are his testers.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Can I ask, do you have a method or recipe for washing with hydrogen peroxide?


Look up Jorge Cervantes H202 bath. I did a h202 bath recently too. I filled two buckets (each 5 gallon) with tap water, warmed it up to room temp(75) then put 6-8 oz h202 in one bucket and mixed that and the second bucket was plain tap water. In the h202 bucket I submerged the branches and gently stirred for about 2-3 minutes. Other videos say 10-30 sec. Its whatever. Then I take it out of the h202 bucket and put it gently into the plain water and gently mix that around and hang. I did this outside in the shade and there was a breeze. So by the time I was done with a rack I went to the first branch (that was no longer dripping with water) and began trimming because I like to do wet trims. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I was legit done but I can't let this slide.
> 
> Comprehension isn't your strong point eh?
> 
> ...



No ones offended or butthurt "bruh". Just pointing out your condescending inflammatory posts, dripping with hypocrisy and entitlement are in no way relevant to the thread.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> Great point. I have wondered why it makes sense to combine lemon juice with baking soda when they each seem to have opposite effects that somewhat counteract each other. In fact, the previous recipe I used by someone claiming to be the inventor of the method did just this. You are the first person I've ever seen point this out. Thanks, and for always keeping the comments on track, @rikdabrick!
> 
> Can I ask, do you have a method or recipe for washing with hydrogen peroxide?


When I was a kid, we would mix vinegar and baking soda in a pill bottle and put the lid on and the pressure would build up and shoot the cap off.lol
It creates co2 gas.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 29, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just got done with the City Slicker description. My head hurts. but here it is
> *AROMA*
> Sweet grape punch
> *FLAVOR*
> Vanilla fruit twist


Nice dude, it’s almost like work!  

This sounds like a good one.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Aren’t all his descriptions like this? General description of why the mom is so popular, and then a vague description of what the Stardawg might add to the cross. None of them read like they’ve been grown at all. The reason for that is quite obvious. They haven’t been. At least not before being sold, and even then they’re not being grown by Gu. Like he’s done many times before, his buyers are his testers.


I haven't read all the GP descriptions but I'll admit that I do skip over anything that doesn't specify which cut was used for the mother. IMO, the Star Dawg he uses is a proven male and if the mother is something I'm interested in or I think it will pair well, I'll give it shot. 
I have no idea if Gu grows out these seeds but if he did, I'm sure he'd do them justice. I've seen his grow skills in other forums...before he started up GP.

The description just kinda threw me because it shows Gelato 33 x Stardawg yet reads verbatim the Gelato33 from the web. I figured if its "in testing" there would be a little more to add to it. That's all.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't read all the GP descriptions but I'll admit that I do skip over anything that doesn't specify which cut was used for the mother. IMO, the Star Dawg he uses is a proven male and if the mother is something I'm interested in or I think it will pair well, I'll give it shot.
> I have no idea if Gu grows out these seeds but if he did, I'm sure he'd do them justice. I've seen his grow skills in other forums...before he started up GP.
> 
> The description just kinda threw me because it shows Gelato 33 x Stardawg yet reads verbatim the Gelato33 from the web. I figured if its "in testing" there would be a little more to add to it. That's all.


They honestly all read like that. 

I truly do believe Gu doesn’t pop beans at all. I’m sure he did in the past, but I don’t think he does anymore. All his new strains have been untested when released. Any pictures of new strains are coming from his customers, not from him. All of his breeders, including his male, were bred and selected by someone else.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

I’m an over kill kinda guy, and one thing that contributes to my success is a huge Dehumitifer, the more wet dry cycles you can introduce in the flowering period the bigger your plants will be,


Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


feel free to block me, 
I’ll do the same .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m an over kill kinda guy, and one thing that contributes to my success is a huge Dehumitifer, the more wet dry cycles you can introduce in the flowering period the bigger your plants will be,
> 
> feel free to block me,
> I’ll do the same .


How much difference in % from wet to dry if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> How much difference in % from wet to dry if you don't mind me asking?


I not sure what you mean, could you dumb it down? Just smoked my dessert.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> I use eagle 20 on my thread & that other deadly spray..keeps it clean..


I use Eagle 20 as deodorant. 

And my pits are PM free!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I not sure what you mean, could you dumb it down? Just smoked my dessert.


Oh, sorry I mean say you are running 65% down to 50% and back to 65% 5 times per 12 hrs for example? Answer would be 15% lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 29, 2018)

I forgot I can show my little ratter, but not my other dog. This is him trying to rip apart a squirrel so he can dissect it. His stare could make any man quiver.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I was legit done but I can't let this slide.
> A) I put my finger in my butt
> 
> B) I smell my finger
> ...


...bruh.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4189406


LOL, pffft. 

I'd wager there's plenty of males here that couldn't turn rotors, change pads/calipers or bleed their the lines correctly.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Oh, sorry I mean say you are running 65% down to 50% and back to 65% 5 times per 12 hrs for example? Answer would be 15% lol


Lol, I’m still not getting it . 
I switched to hand watering so I could fit another light (lol) 
I run 10g pots, and give enough water once a day , they get it at lights on, and are ready for more in 24hrs , each plant get 1-2g every day, depending on stage.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey there everybody, haven't been on here in a while.
> @Chunky Stool hows you GPS strains performing outdoors in the PNW?
> I'm looking for suitable strains for a guerilla grow, next year.


Welcome back @Bakersfield, I have always admired your grows and value your input.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Lol, I’m still not getting it .
> I switched to hand watering so I could fit another light (lol)
> I run 10g pots, and give enough water once a day , they get it at lights on, and are ready for more in 24hrs , each plant get 1-2g every day, depending on stage.


I think he means your range between "wet" and "dry" cycles from your dehumidifier. Like for example, "it gets as low as 40%RH and as high as 60%RH 3x over a 12 hr period". Hes wondering what your percentages are and how many times they cycle from high to low over a certain time period. Im curious too lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


What kind of psychopath complains about dog photos? I'm sure you're a blast at parties.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 29, 2018)

must be outa smoke..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

klx said:


> You must be fun at parties


Lol. I just posted same shit, didn't see this one. Nice, I like.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> must be outa smoke..


Most definitely. I mean all you have to do is google the info you're looking for and it'll take you to the page you want so you don't need to "wade" through all the humans interacting with each other.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What kind of psychopath complains about dog photos? I'm sure you're a blast at parties.


Hot Pocket!!!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Hot Pocket!!!!!


"I'm just gonna have 1 mini muffin, or 12" 

Jim is great!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 29, 2018)

Doggy overkill? Noooo problem. This cool dude's my favorite,


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Y'all are some butt hurt bitc...erm... ladies.
> 
> Can't multi quote, noob status confirmed....
> 
> ...


----------



## macsnax (Aug 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4189406


That's my wife!


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2018)

Bodega Bubblegum #10 is in the lead for the keeper pheno race.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think he means your range between "wet" and "dry" cycles from your dehumidifier. Like for example, "it gets as low as 40%RH and as high as 60%RH 3x over a 12 hr period". Hes wondering what your percentages are and how many times they cycle from high to low over a certain time period. Im curious too lol


My Dehumitifer & ac keeps the % within 5% of my set controls , I want my room @50% all times . it does jump 45-55 but most of the time it’s sits at 50. expect at lights out, there’s a spike , but it’s back in range in bout 30ish min. 
I’m running a Quest 105.
I don’t really have humidity cycles in the room except lights out , After I water it doesn’t go over 55% but the Dehumitifer is over kill, so it sucks it up n goes to limp mode till it climbs a bit. Then it does it again. 
The 105 with a 3.5ton mini drinks water out of the air , it pulls it out of the plant , so I’m basically speeding up their Metabolism to take in more food n water . 

When I said wet n dry cycles I’m speaking about the medium, I want it to get a full range of conditions over 24hrs . Lights on , wet medium, enough that it’s ready for water 24hrs later, I want the soil to dry to take in more air, it’s critical for healthy roots, if your roots are good they will work harder n make more bud. 

Not sure if that answers it or not, 
I went back for 4ths on dessert ,(dam shadder has me in a cloud) I’ll reread it over coffee at work, might interpret it differently then lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My Dehumitifer & ac keeps the % within 5% of my set controls , I want my room @50% all times . it does jump 45-55 but most of the time it’s sits at 50. expect at lights out, there’s a spike , but it’s back in range in bout 30ish min.
> I’m running a Quest 105.
> I don’t really have humidity cycles in the room except lights out , After I water it doesn’t go over 55% but the Dehumitifer is over kill, so it sucks it up n goes to limp mode till it climbs a bit. Then it does it again.
> The 105 with a 3.5ton mini drinks water out of the air , it pulls it out of the plant , so I’m basically speeding up their Metabolism to take in more food n water .
> ...



ok, I also thought you meant wet dry cycles from your dehumidifier too by the way it was worded in your original quote. I was pretty confused and wondered what you meant cuz my humidifier only does one setting and thats whatever I set the digital read out to and it keeps it like yours...about +/- 5%


BigHornBuds said:


> I’m an over kill kinda guy, and one thing that contributes to my success is a huge Dehumitifer, the more wet dry cycles you can introduce in the flowering period the bigger your plants will be,


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My Dehumitifer & ac keeps the % within 5% of my set controls , I want my room @50% all times . it does jump 45-55 but most of the time it’s sits at 50. expect at lights out, there’s a spike , but it’s back in range in bout 30ish min.
> I’m running a Quest 105.
> I don’t really have humidity cycles in the room except lights out , After I water it doesn’t go over 55% but the Dehumitifer is over kill, so it sucks it up n goes to limp mode till it climbs a bit. Then it does it again.
> The 105 with a 3.5ton mini drinks water out of the air , it pulls it out of the plant , so I’m basically speeding up their Metabolism to take in more food n water .
> ...


I thought you literally was raising and lowering your humidity 2 different settings. lol


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 30, 2018)

Keep it up with the animal pics and I'm going to start posting cars again


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

I keep getting "Bad Request" on GPS website this morning. Internet lines must be down. Acting funny for a couple hrs.
Or is it just me?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I keep getting "Bad Request" on GPS website this morning. Internet lines must be down. Acting funny for a couple hrs.
> Or is it just me?


502 Bad Request errors are often sent when an http server exceeds its connection pool to the database. It is not a very useful status message for that error, from a user perspective, but nonetheless common. It’s sort of an internet busy signal, and largely a problem that can be fixed with a bit of (virtual) infrastructure improvement. (which usually does not mean “get a bigger box,” it should mean “get more boxes”)


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My Dehumitifer & ac keeps the % within 5% of my set controls , I want my room @50% all times . it does jump 45-55 but most of the time it’s sits at 50. expect at lights out, there’s a spike , but it’s back in range in bout 30ish min.
> I’m running a Quest 105.
> I don’t really have humidity cycles in the room except lights out , After I water it doesn’t go over 55% but the Dehumitifer is over kill, so it sucks it up n goes to limp mode till it climbs a bit. Then it does it again.
> The 105 with a 3.5ton mini drinks water out of the air , it pulls it out of the plant , so I’m basically speeding up their Metabolism to take in more food n water .
> ...


This is really interesting to me.i was under the impression that mj liked going from wet to dry to wet,soaking all of the medium. So you must not be watering through all the way? Or you wouldn't be able to water daily? I have a wicked heavy watering hand(something I'm trying to correct) I believe I'm waiting long enough between waterings,but I may be watering too much at once.if im following you correctly, you aren't soaking your medium all the way through or until run off?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2018)

Not watering throughwill eventually show up with varying deficiencies and poor root development. Finding it very important even with organics!


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 30, 2018)

I've found that in coco coir, it's best to hold back water during the early stages of the veg cycle.
I like to start with a wet and kind of dry cycle, for a week or so, before initiating multi feeds on a daily basis.
It seems to force the roots to search far and wide in the medium for water and nutrients. The results are a huge rootball and huge buds


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> This is really interesting to me.i was under the impression that mj liked going from wet to dry to wet,soaking all of the medium. So you must not be watering through all the way? Or you wouldn't be able to water daily? I have a wicked heavy watering hand(something I'm trying to correct) I believe I'm waiting long enough between waterings,but I may be watering too much at once.if im following you correctly, you aren't soaking your medium all the way through or until run off?


When all things are on point,a plant can definitely drink gallons a day(more so under big hps lights) with a big strong root systems. 

I feel I get better plants with a more consistent moist medium.


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

Thanks to everyone for the advice on how to handle the bud rot 

The infected Cookie Wreck got chopped yesterday--and you guys were right. The rot was everywhere. Even where I couldn't see it from the outside--it still had gray inside. 90%+ got chopped and thrown away. The plant was huge. Over 7 feet tall, biggest plant I've ever grown. There was a lot of material that got tossed, maybe a pound or more of buds? Ended up with an oz or two of larfy bottom nugs that got washed with hydrogen peroxide and water. 

And more bad news today. Also noticed some bud rot on another plant--Chelumbian D. Damn. Guess that's another loss. I only have 4 more outdoor plants (Copper Chem, Dream Catcher, Cookies n Chem and Half & Half). The Dream Catcher and Half and Half look to be at 6 weeks-ish but the Copper and Cookies are just starting to stack nugs and probably have another month or more left. 

Can I ask your guys opinion, should I try to grow these out longer or harvest all the plants at this point? Does bud rot keep spreading through the entire garden once it starts?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've found that in coco coir, it's best to hold back water during the early stages of the veg cycle.
> 
> It seems to force the roots to search far and wide in the medium for water and nutrients. The results are a huge rootball and huge buds


I'm in promix as of right now and this is what I've been trying to do as well.I've really f'd up some seedlings in the past overwatering.i think I'm on to it now,very light watering every 3-4 days and I started feeding around 150ppm a week after I planted in promix. Seems to be working out and my plants are gaining weekly.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice on how to handle the bud rot
> 
> The infected Cookie Wreck got chopped yesterday--and you guys were right. The rot was everywhere. Even where I couldn't see it from the outside--it still had gray inside. 90%+ got chopped and thrown away. The plant was huge. Over 7 feet tall, biggest plant I've ever grown. There was a lot of material that got tossed, maybe a pound or more of buds? Ended up with an oz or two of larfy bottom nugs that got washed with hydrogen peroxide and water.
> 
> ...


How close are you to harvest? Budrot was usually the death knell to my outdoor season when I first saw it(i love my cob,only way i could do an indoor) sounds like you have some fat colas,rot loves that.ime,there is not much you can do once it sets in.you can watch the weather,but once rot starts,I believe,you're pretty much doomed.too bad you're getting so much rot in the end of August.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> This is really interesting to me.i was under the impression that mj liked going from wet to dry to wet,soaking all of the medium. So you must not be watering through all the way? Or you wouldn't be able to water daily? I have a wicked heavy watering hand(something I'm trying to correct) I believe I'm waiting long enough between waterings,but I may be watering too much at once.if im following you correctly, you aren't soaking your medium all the way through or until run off?


I am watering to the point of saturation every day, most of the time, if I feel like did didn’t drink as much as I wanted the day before , I’ll hit with less tonight , About once a week I over water, so I can collect the run off data. 
This will show me any swings or build up. 

I’m using root master pots (full of holes)
I also keep 2 fans blowing under my canopy.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've found that in coco coir, it's best to hold back water during the early stages of the veg cycle.
> I like to start with a wet and kind of dry cycle, for a week or so, before initiating multi feeds on a daily basis.
> It seems to force the roots to search far and wide in the medium for water and nutrients. The results are a huge rootball and huge buds


Were you running coco in those shallow tubs you were growing in?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I am watering to the point of saturation every day, most of the time, if I feel like did didn’t drink as much as I wanted the day before , I’ll hit with less tonight , About once a week I over water, so I can collect the run off data.
> This will show me any swings or build up.
> 
> I’m using root master pots (full of holes)
> I also keep 2 fans blowing under my canopy.


From the looks of your buds,it appears you're growing some large plants.with those pots and 2 fans blowing,I can understand how you're watering that frequently. Thanks for the info


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> How close are you to harvest? Budrot was usually the death knell to my outdoor season when I first saw it(i love my cob,only way i could do an indoor) sounds like you have some fat colas,rot loves that.ime,there is not much you can do once it sets in.you can watch the weather,but once rot starts,I believe,you're pretty much doomed.too bad you're getting so much rot in the end of August.


Thanks. The Cookie Wreck was the only plant that was nearing harvest. The others are all weeks away. But if its a case of sub-par bud vs. nothing, I would rather harvest and get something. 

Yeah, its surprising that it is so humid right now. I live in the LA area, but the humidity is starting to feel more and more like Florida. Last week the humidity was peaking at 88% overnight, every night. And last night it was only 76%, so a little better, but probably still too high. 

When you say the garden is doomed once it sets in, are you recommending to toss the plants? Harvest early? or wait and see?


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks. The Cookie Wreck was the only plant that was nearing harvest. The others are all weeks away. But if its a case of sub-par bud vs. nothing, I would rather harvest and get something.
> 
> Yeah, its surprising that it is so humid right now. I live in the LA area, but the humidity is starting to feel more and more like Florida. Last week the humidity was peaking at 88% overnight, every night. And last night it was only 76%, so a little better, but probably still too high.
> 
> When you say the garden is doomed once it sets in, are you recommending to toss the plants? Harvest early? or wait and see?


I'd be looking at an early harvest.at least make some oil/edibles with CLEAN bud. I'm super paranoid about budrot,only have a few plants out this season and have zero expectations of any harvest.i look at my mj as medicine,budrot just doesnt jive well with me.pretty much why I've taken this outdoor season off,lost #s last year.
Edit
I think you'll end up finding more rot if you wait it out


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice on how to handle the bud rot
> 
> The infected Cookie Wreck got chopped yesterday--and you guys were right. The rot was everywhere. Even where I couldn't see it from the outside--it still had gray inside. 90%+ got chopped and thrown away. The plant was huge. Over 7 feet tall, biggest plant I've ever grown. There was a lot of material that got tossed, maybe a pound or more of buds? Ended up with an oz or two of larfy bottom nugs that got washed with hydrogen peroxide and water.
> 
> ...



If you can save the bud and dry it 
(I’d probably opt for dry ice drying - outside)
You can make a suave or rub. 
That is really helpful for pain n inflammation

Weed
Coconut oil
Sun flower lecithin 
Beeswax 
Peppermint oil.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> From the looks of your buds,it appears you're growing some large plants.with those pots and 2 fans blowing,I can understand how you're watering that frequently. Thanks for the info


Np 
Ya there big , #growntrees 
The 2 fans under the canopy isn’t for drying out medium, but for air circulation so I can get better density in the lower half . 
It does help dry tho,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice on how to handle the bud rot
> 
> The infected Cookie Wreck got chopped yesterday--and you guys were right. The rot was everywhere. Even where I couldn't see it from the outside--it still had gray inside. 90%+ got chopped and thrown away. The plant was huge. Over 7 feet tall, biggest plant I've ever grown. There was a lot of material that got tossed, maybe a pound or more of buds? Ended up with an oz or two of larfy bottom nugs that got washed with hydrogen peroxide and water.
> 
> ...


Can the plants be moved?
I've got 9' of clearance under the deck and just attach a couple of new tarps to the floor of the upper level to acts as a roof.
If it's late in the season, I'll put my plants under the tarps when it rains.
Not a perfect solution, but I only lost ~4 zips last year.

Two other things help:
1) Pick strains that are known for fluffy buds. They have better airflow.
2) Silica makes your plants tougher and less vulnerable to mold, mildew, and pests. (I use pro-tekt by dyna gro.)


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Can the plants be moved?
> I've got 9' of clearance under the deck and just attach a couple of new tarps to the floor of the upper level to acts as a roof.
> If it's late in the season, I'll put my plants under the tarps when it rains.
> Not a perfect solution, but I only lost ~4 zips last year.
> ...


The Copper and Dream Catcher are in 10 and 15 gal so they can be moved. The others are all stuck in place in 30 gal. Moving them might help but they are currently in a spot with 360 airflow. No rain here, just the high humidity.

I did use Silica, but maybe not enough. Only 3 or 4 times during the entire season. Next year I will step that up.

Thanks Chunky.


natureboygrower said:


> I'd be looking at an early harvest.at least make some oil/edibles with CLEAN bud. I'm super paranoid about budrot,only have a few plants out this season and have zero expectations of any harvest.i look at my mj as medicine,budrot just doesnt jive well with me.pretty much why I've taken this outdoor season off,lost #s last year.
> Edit
> I think you'll end up finding more rot if you wait it out


Really appreciate the advice. I am on the same page with you with mj being a medicine. 

Previously, I have had 3 successful outdoor grows with no bud rot from moisture--only bud worms causing it. I read to expect to lose 30% of outdoor grows to pests/disease so I was kind of prepared for that. But throwing away nearly the entire plant yesterday was a real bummer. Maybe I will just try to concentrate on inside and controlling that environment.

Think I am going to harvest the Half & Half and Dream Catcher and keep an eye on Copper and Cookies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

There's a sale on discontinued strains. 
Good time to grab another pack of hibernate...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks. The Cookie Wreck was the only plant that was nearing harvest. The others are all weeks away. But if its a case of sub-par bud vs. nothing, I would rather harvest and get something.
> 
> Yeah, its surprising that it is so humid right now. I live in the LA area, but the humidity is starting to feel more and more like Florida. Last week the humidity was peaking at 88% overnight, every night. And last night it was only 76%, so a little better, but probably still too high.
> 
> When you say the garden is doomed once it sets in, are you recommending to toss the plants? Harvest early? or wait and see?


I would wait and keep vigilant now you know what you are dealing with and how fast it spreads and the major damage it causes. Afghani genetics has a tendency to get rot. It is from a "dry" and "arid" climate. sativa dominant plants tend to weather better. The thing with spores are they are airborne, millions and millions of spores. The largest organizm on earth is mushroom root system underground like a huge web. spores are the only thing that can survive in outerspace too. .


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice on how to handle the bud rot
> 
> The infected Cookie Wreck got chopped yesterday--and you guys were right. The rot was everywhere. Even where I couldn't see it from the outside--it still had gray inside. 90%+ got chopped and thrown away. The plant was huge. Over 7 feet tall, biggest plant I've ever grown. There was a lot of material that got tossed, maybe a pound or more of buds? Ended up with an oz or two of larfy bottom nugs that got washed with hydrogen peroxide and water.
> 
> ...


budrot spreads since it's a type of mold it's transmittable

one quick question, are your plants getting full sunlight ? usually bud rot grows in areas that have high humidity and shade.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> budrot spreads since it's a type of mold it's transmittable
> 
> one quick question, are your plants getting full sunlight ? usually bud rot grows in areas that have high humidity and shade.


Also, if they can get "early morning" sun will burn the dew off faster. If you live in a valley, it is worse for moisture. hilltop is best.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> The Copper and Dream Catcher are in 10 and 15 gal so they can be moved. The others are all stuck in place in 30 gal. Moving them might help but they are currently in a spot with 360 airflow. No rain here, just the high humidity.
> 
> I did use Silica, but maybe not enough. Only 3 or 4 times during the entire season. Next year I will step that up.
> 
> ...


One other thing that may help...don't skimp on Calcium. Cal def. plants are prone to rot faster. I have a few outside this yr and even though my soil is well amended, I've been adding some Roots Elemental. It doesn't really mix well with water so I sprinkle it on the top layer. Plants are loving it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> The Copper and Dream Catcher are in 10 and 15 gal so they can be moved. The others are all stuck in place in 30 gal. Moving them might help but they are currently in a spot with 360 airflow. No rain here, just the high humidity.
> 
> I did use Silica, but maybe not enough. Only 3 or 4 times during the entire season. Next year I will step that up.
> 
> ...


You said you had 360 wind on them. That will swirl the spores around. I know it's hard to control which way the wind blows. lol
It seems like everywhere is as humid as Fla. this year.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Also, if they can get "early morning" sun will burn the dew off faster. If you live in a valley, it is worse for moisture. hilltop is best.


thats also what causes pm, the pm is strong out here


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> thats also what causes pm, the pm is strong out here


I get PM from lack of airflow. The air can't be stagnant. Of course, PM is a mold too.I never have a problem with PM anymore.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I get PM from lack of airflow. The air can't be stagnant. Of course, PM is a mold too.I never have a problem with PM anymore.


It's very windy here just dry wind that can cause it my snap peas seem to suffer every year, been thinking about growing super snap pea they are PM resistant.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Gonna get rain here again today. This has been the wettest summer here I can remember in years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I get PM from lack of airflow. The air can't be stagnant. Of course, PM is a mold too.I never have a problem with PM anymore.


PM is a fungus, but mold and mildew are different. 

https://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-mold-and-mildew/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> PM is a fungus, but mold and mildew are different.
> 
> https://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-mold-and-mildew/


Sorry, you are correct.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> PM is a fungus, but mold and mildew are different.
> 
> https://www.differencebetween.com/difference-between-mold-and-mildew/


 I did not know that


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> This is really interesting to me.i was under the impression that mj liked going from wet to dry to wet,soaking all of the medium. So you must not be watering through all the way? Or you wouldn't be able to water daily? I have a wicked heavy watering hand(something I'm trying to correct) I believe I'm waiting long enough between waterings,but I may be watering too much at once.if im following you correctly, you aren't soaking your medium all the way through or until run off?


MJ thrives in moderate moist soil. This is why Blumats, capillary mats, and Autopots give you so much better and consistent growth vs. hand watering. The reason you want to do sort of a wet dry cycle when hand watering is because no one wants to hand water a cup or two at a time multiple times a day and usually do a quart jar or two every couple of days as needed so past 3 gallons of medium. In essence most are always over watering initially, but if you don't keep pounding the plants with more you will never see symptoms other than the fact you achieve much better growth rates at a consistent soil saturation. Doing small waterings multiple times a day will blow large waterings away in both soil, coco, and soilless.


----------



## Beachwalker (Aug 30, 2018)

Just getting around to sampling the cured Gunfighter, very potent weed with a unique smell, glad I took cuts..!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

C.V. Drop at GLG


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> MJ thrives in moderate moist soil. This is why Blumats, capillary mats, and Autopots give you so much better and consistent growth vs. hand watering. The reason you want to do sort of a wet dry cycle when hand watering is because no one wants to hand water a cup or two at a time multiple times a day and usually do a quart jar or two every couple of days as needed so past 3 gallons of medium. In essence most are always over watering initially, but if you don't keep pounding the plants with more you will never see symptoms other than the fact you achieve much better growth rates at a consistent soil saturation. Doing small waterings multiple times a day will blow large waterings away in both soil, coco, and soilless.


I'm not so sure one size fits all. 
I think it depends on your style of growing, how/when you repot, and the porosity of medium. 
People run into more problems from overwatering than underwatering. 

Hell I'm treating coco exactly like organic soil outdoors and the tomato in that pot is kicking some serious butt compared to the others. 
I was told it was a bad idea. 

A couple of years ago, some people on RIU even told me that running straight coco wouldn't work with cannabis, and guess what? It worked just fine. 

I'm not saying you're wrong about frequent watering, but would it hurt to mix it up once in a while? 

For example, my indoor grow is a little of both watering styles. 

I give them a fixed amount every day, but after about 4 days, they've retained enough water that I can skip a day and let them dry out a bit. 
Definitely don't want them to wilt, but the pots should be light when I pick them up. 

Experimenting is fun...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not so sure one size fits all.
> I think it depends on your style of growing, how/when you repot, and the porosity of medium.
> People run into more problems from overwatering than underwatering.
> 
> ...


It doesn't 'hurt' it does impede you from obtaining maximum growth rates. Try it for yourself. It is undeniable to witness in person. Put half a 4x4 of the same clone on one of these http://waterpulse.com/products/retail-capillary-mats/, a Blumat system, or an Autopot system, and watch how well your hand watering side does in comparison. I don't care how good you are, use a soil hygrometer too, the side that has a constant water source will destroy the other one. There is a reason hydro out performs all other systems...and it isn't because it drowns the root system...


----------



## dstroy (Aug 30, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Wow 30+ pages since I was here last.....
> 
> I'm sure GU loves that this thread is so active, but it's degenerated into trashhhhhh. It really is a shame, anyone looking for info on gps has to wade through all this bs light talk n now dog photos. Gu loves it though cause he selling to all of Riu by now lol.
> 
> ...


maybe this corner of the internet isn't for you then, because this thread is entertainment _at its finest_.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It doesn't 'hurt' it does impede you from obtaining maximum growth rates. Try it for yourself. It is undeniable to witness in person. Put half a 4x4 of the same clone on one of these http://waterpulse.com/products/retail-capillary-mats/, a Blumat system, or an Autopot system, and watch how well your hand watering side does in comparison. I don't care how good you are, use a soil hygrometer too, the side that has a constant water source will destroy the other one. There is a reason hydro out performs all other systems...and it isn't because it drowns the root system...


So you run blumats for DTW coco? 
Sounds like a fun experiment for next year.


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I get PM from lack of airflow. The air can't be stagnant. Of course, PM is a mold too.I never have a problem with PM anymore.


These same plants have suffered from some PM that keeps coming back. Was planning to spray some Canola Oil with baking soda early in the morning . How do you prevent PM outdoors?

Yoda, the plants are located on the patio in full sun. Its not shady and they do get early morning sun. By 360, I meant that each plant is by itself, there are no other plants touching or surrounding them to block the wind, so when it blows they get the full breeze. 

Good news is no signs of rot on the Half and Dream Catcher so plan to harvest later today--after the neighbors bring the dogs over for a backyard dog party. We've got hot dogs and ice cream for the dogs and the grill going for the humans!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you run blumats for DTW coco?
> Sounds like a fun experiment for next year.


/wink https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=8238193&postcount=321

whole thread

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=235426

Here is another blumat thread for soil people:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=307177

and here is the king of all blumat threads and info:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=111046

So why don't I use them anymore? I don't like all the lines in a big op, tweeking of them, cost, et cetera. 60 gallons res's and waterpulse mats are my thing. I will top water to add certain additives from time to time. Blumats are awesome though.


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

On Greenpoint news, gotta say that I feel bad for Gu~ for dealing with other seed vendors. He keeps trying to offer different selections from different breeders, but it seems like he keeps getting the shaft from the breeders.

I understand Rusty changing his business plans but I don't understand his ignoring Gu~ 

Thanks for trying to bring new gear to Greenpoint, @Gu~


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It doesn't 'hurt' it does impede you from obtaining maximum growth rates. Try it for yourself. It is undeniable to witness in person. Put half a 4x4 of the same clone on one of these http://waterpulse.com/products/retail-capillary-mats/, a Blumat system, or an Autopot system, and watch how well your hand watering side does in comparison. I don't care how good you are, use a soil hygrometer too, the side that has a constant water source will destroy the other one. There is a reason hydro out performs all other systems...and it isn't because it drowns the root system...


Good stuff.ty. one of these grows I'm going to try a 15gal earthbox I have.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> On Greenpoint news, gotta say that I feel bad for Gu~ for dealing with other seed vendors. He keeps trying to offer different selections from different breeders, but it seems like he keeps getting the shaft from the breeders.
> 
> I understand Rusty changing his business plans but I don't understand his ignoring Gu~
> 
> Thanks for trying to bring new gear to Greenpoint, @Gu~


I understand the ignoring completely. It's called federal offenses.


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I understand the ignoring completely. It's called federal offenses.


you think Rusty backed off after Gu~ got the packages seized?

bc Gu~ doesn't seem to be scared off by whatever happened. He just changed the shipping method?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> you think Rusty backed off after Gu~ got the packages seized?
> 
> bc Gu~ doesn't seem to be scared off by whatever happened. He just changed the shipping method?


Why quit? He will go until something happens if it ever even does and I do not think it will. I would too. What is done is done no point in quitting. I think rusty dropped off exactly for that reason. Gu made him self a target with his business practices concerning genetics (don't care whether right or wrong just stating fact). Who wants to be a target of a target? Doesn't take a genius it took someone ratting him out to postal inspector for his packages to be seized. That is how the game is played. "Fuck with my shit and I'll be shipping off meth to your box all day long." Is a quote I have seen said [email protected] bucks a g in most places this is highly plausible too, lol. I believed-em. Lots of ways to get at people why it's best to be low profile and not try to rattle too many cages. I don't think going on people's instagrams and poking bears was a very wise thing to do /shrug

When it isn't federal anymore it will be a better playground, but until then you are still reliant on federal shipping.


----------



## growslut (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Why quit? He will go until something happens if it ever even does and I do not think it will. I would too. What is done is done no point in quitting. I think rusty dropped off exactly for that reason. Gu made him self a target with his business practices concerning genetics. Who wants to be a target of a target? Doesn't take a genius it took someone ratting him out to postal inspector for his packages to be seized. That is how the game is played. "Fuck with my shit and I'll be shipping off meth to your box all day long." Is a quote I have seen said [email protected] bucks a g in most places this si highly plausible too lol. I believed-em. Lots of ways to get at people why it's best to be low profile and not try to rattle too many cages.


hmmm, maybe. 

Guess its all speculation. But if someone got caught doing a crime, say robbery--or any other crime, once you get caught it would seem unlikely they would keep doing the illegal behavior. 

Its just a guess, but I'm just guessing that Gu~ got a warning and a slap on the wrist for mailing 'contraband'. Perhaps something similar to when seed packages get seized by customs. 

From my own personal experience, I know that Rusty has a pattern of not responding to emails. Awhile ago I placed a big Cannaventure order but it didn't get shipped for over a month. I was in contact with Gu~ who said that he had tried contacting Rusty multiple times but didn't hear back from him. Gu~ forwarded Rusty's email, and he did eventually respond to me directly. So I think its just something that happens once in awhile.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Yeah it is certainly speculation. But there is a huge list of people over there who will also no longer answer his emails. People realize poking too many bears isn't the best thing to be doing at this current state of legality. And using email btw is just dumb. don't do it people. Use a a safe forum for messages (hint icmag). Once you have done it your self you tend to steer away from others doing it. Just isn't worth it. The canuks are the worse lol. Like a little weed mafia in many circles. Best be legal before you start encroaching on their shit.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> On Greenpoint news, gotta say that I feel bad for Gu~ for dealing with other seed vendors. He keeps trying to offer different selections from different breeders, but it seems like he keeps getting the shaft from the breeders.
> 
> I understand Rusty changing his business plans but I don't understand his ignoring Gu~
> 
> Thanks for trying to bring new gear to Greenpoint, @Gu~





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Why quit? He will go until something happens if it ever even does and I do not think it will. I would too. What is done is done no point in quitting. I think rusty dropped off exactly for that reason. Gu made him self a target with his business practices concerning genetics (don't care whether right or wrong just stating fact). Who wants to be a target of a target? Doesn't take a genius it took someone ratting him out to postal inspector for his packages to be seized. That is how the game is played. "Fuck with my shit and I'll be shipping off meth to your box all day long." Is a quote I have seen said [email protected] bucks a g in most places this is highly plausible too, lol. I believed-em. Lots of ways to get at people why it's best to be low profile and not try to rattle too many cages. I don't think going on people's instagrams and poking bears was a very wise thing to do /shrug
> 
> When it isn't federal anymore it will be a better playground, but until then you are still reliant on federal shipping.


Where do you guys get this info from? I didn't even know Gu was trying to sell other ppl gear I thought he was just doing his own thing!!


----------



## quiescent (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Where do you guys get this info from? I didn't even know Gu was trying to sell other ppl gear I thought he was just doing his own thing!!


Bro, the seed game has always had drama just now there's social media, not just forums. Just gotta read shit man.

Keep your ear to the streets and you'll hear it all, better to be blissfully unaware though imo.


----------



## ShyGuru (Aug 30, 2018)

@growslut is right about Rusty disappearing. I believe it was july when it took almost a month to receive my cannaventure order, which according to gu ships direct from cannaventure. The reason at the time was a family health emergency, something with his mother if I remember correctly. Idk that is the reason this time but it is plausible.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Bro, the seed game has always had drama just now there's social media, not just forums. Just gotta read shit man.
> 
> Keep your ear to the streets and you'll hear it all, better to be blissfully unaware though imo.


I'm kinda in the dark no social media for me unfortunately my state isn't a green state if u know what I mean! So anything that's connected to who I really am I don't use for pot or pot learning lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Even the device i use for forums and stuff is all routed through an onion browser and a few other small precautions! Lol it is what it is!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Where do you guys get this info from? I didn't even know Gu was trying to sell other ppl gear I thought he was just doing his own thing!!


From Gu's own posts in this thread. heh...Yeah Gu has been trying to push other peoples seeds for a long time and why wouldn't any company in the seed business? It is extra money. He was the one who posted no one answers him anymore including everyone who has left the site. None of this shit is really worth talking about though /shrug non factor to all of us and doesn't need to blow up into a gossip circus so going to just leave it here.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> From Gu's own posts in this thread. heh...Yeah Gu has been trying to push other peoples seeds for a long time and why wouldn't any company in the seed business? It is extra money. He was the one who posted no one answers him anymore including everyone who has left the site. None of this shit is really worth talking about though /shrug non factor to all of us and doesn't need to blow up into a gossip circus so going to just leave it here.


Yea that does suck from my brief time with dealing with gu he seems like very good ppl! Hes always done right by me since my first order! I can see why some ppl hate bc of how he got that stardawg male but shit if he wouldn't have done what he did then we wouldn't have these amazing crosses! I'm my opinion fuck everyone else I'm glad he bred that stardawg it's everyone else loss that they didn't do it first!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

I know they "LED" discussion has ended, but I wanted to share 1 more thing with you all. 
I figured up what it cost me to build a 720 watt COB LED light for a 4x4 space. Will blast PAR way above mandatory CO2 induction. 1200 PAR at 12" above canopy. Right at 1 buck per watt. $700.00. That is with 5.88" heatsink(best) no tiny fans needed. with these heatsinks.
If you want pure power with running less COBs. Around 600.00 for 720- 900 watts.
Isn't as bad as what people think. If you can drill a hole in a pc of aluminum and follow some simple instructions, You will be amazed at what you can accomplish and never have to do anything to your lighting for 10 years.
Ok, I'm done .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I know they "LED" discussion has ended, but I wanted to share 1 more thing with you all.
> I figured up what it cost me to build a 720 watt COB LED light for a 4x4 space. Will blast PAR way above mandatory CO2 induction. 1200 PAR at 12" above canopy. Right at 1 buck per watt. $700.00. That is with 5.88" heatsink(best) no tiny fans needed. with these heatsinks.
> If you want pure power with running less COBs. Around 600.00 for 720- 900 watts.
> Isn't as bad as what people think. If you can drill a hole in a pc of aluminum and follow some simple instructions, You will be amazed at what you can accomplish and never have to do anything to your lighting for 10 years.
> Ok, I'm done .


I've been thinking about doing 4 quantum boards to cover a 4x8 space but until they get cheaper or I hit the lottery I just can't afford it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been thinking about doing 4 quantum boards to cover a 4x8 space but until they get cheaper or I hit the lottery I just can't afford it!


Those would have to be some big boards!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Those would have to be some big boards!


I was looking at the 150 buck ones from htg they cover a 2x2 flower space Soni figured that would work for a 4x8 am I wrong?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I know they "LED" discussion has ended, but I wanted to share 1 more thing with you all.
> I figured up what it cost me to build a 720 watt COB LED light for a 4x4 space. Will blast PAR way above mandatory CO2 induction. 1200 PAR at 12" above canopy. Right at 1 buck per watt. $700.00. That is with 5.88" heatsink(best) no tiny fans needed. with these heatsinks.
> If you want pure power with running less COBs. Around 600.00 for 720- 900 watts.
> Isn't as bad as what people think. If you can drill a hole in a pc of aluminum and follow some simple instructions, You will be amazed at what you can accomplish and never have to do anything to your lighting for 10 years.
> Ok, I'm done .


You could be right, but I still think there's a huge price drop coming. 
Remember when LED replacements for incandescent bulbs hit the market? They were like $20 each -- and it still saved money to buy them. 
Now they're less than $5.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I was looking at the 150 buck ones from htg they cover a 2x2 flower space Soni figured that would work for a 4x8 am I wrong?


You will need 8 of them.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been thinking about doing 4 quantum boards to cover a 4x8 space but until they get cheaper or I hit the lottery I just can't afford it!


I just hooked up 6 QB 360pcs.each. they would do a 2x4' or 3 x 4' tent. at 1000mA.. About a 1000PAR at 6 or 8" above canopy. 210.00 for the Drivers and 280.00 for the boards.No heatsinks just fans. Any higher mA's and you will need to add a thin heatsink.
I am figuring 9 of these 360's would be perfect for a 4x4. About 700.00 . 
I am going with the COBs for the win!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You will need 8 of them.


Tell me your lying! I figured 4 would cover it dammit! 

Now thinking about yea screw me I'll never be able to afford this shit! It breaks my heart but I just don't think I'll ever own leds!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 30, 2018)

Re: other breeders

Gu does not have a great rep within the seed breeding community. He started breeding with a Polar Bear OG male and a Monster Cookies male while they were still in testing. The way he’s pimped out Stardawg has pissed off anyone close to Top Dawg. 

Probably the bigger problem are his constant sales and reverse auctions. If people can get a breeder’s packs at GPS for a fraction of the price as at another site, it’s going to deflate the value of their entire catalog. It’s also going to piss any other seedbanks they use because they’re still trying to sell stuff at the regular price. I’d honestly be surprised if any established breeders chose to sell through GPS. Maybe some newcomers just trying to get their stuff out there.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Re: other breeders
> 
> Gu does not have a great rep within the seed breeding community. He started breeding with a Polar Bear OG male and a Monster Cookies male while they were still in testing. The way he’s pimped out Stardawg has pissed off anyone close to Top Dawg.
> 
> Probably the bigger problem are his constant sales and reverse auctions. If people can get a breeder’s packs at GPS for a fraction of the price as at another site, it’s going to deflate the value of their entire catalog. It’s also going to piss any other seedbanks they use because they’re still trying to sell stuff at the regular price. I’d honestly be surprised if any established breeders chose to sell through GPS. Maybe some newcomers just trying to get their stuff out there.


But it's a customers market! And he's appealing to the customers! In my opinion they should learn from his lead, do more deals, take care of your ppl, stop being greedy man its pot!!! It's made for peace and love no one owns a certain gentic or type of plant it's for everyone!!!! Ppl are getting too caught up about the money and forgetting why they got started doing this in the first place! They can't be mad at him for doing what anyone would have done!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Tell me your lying! I figured 4 would cover it dammit!
> 
> Now thinking about yea screw me I'll never be able to afford this shit! It breaks my heart but I just don't think I'll ever own leds!


2x2 = 4ft^2. 
4x8 = 32ft^2. Yeah you’d need 8. I have seen that QB numbers tend to be more conservative compared to what some people are running them at. But 4 probably still wouldn’t cut it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Ppl are forgetting the whole reason we grow! Bc we love it! It's not about the money and if it is you prolly don't have very good bud! You have to love it and have a passion for it! Weed is prolly the most known thing in the world that everyone SHARES!!! I mean puff puff pass right! Now that it's all about money ppl have forgetten how to share! It just breaks my heart I wish I would have been around 20 30 years ago before it was all about money and business!


----------



## Bstndutchy (Aug 30, 2018)

Dynamite diesel probably around week 3 of flower this will go 11 weeks if the weather will hold....nothing but organic soil and water just addedi some down to earth seabird guano and Langbeinite today and plucked some yellow leaves off , she is easy to grow but definitely not as smelly as Ecsd but does give a great functional high


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> But it's a customers market! And he's appealing to the customers! In my opinion they should learn from his lead, do more deals, take care of your ppl, stop being greedy man its pot!!! It's made for peace and love no one owns a certain gentic or type of plant it's for everyone!!!! Ppl are getting too caught up about the money and forgetting why they got started doing this in the first place! They can't be mad at him for doing what anyone would have done!


Do you enjoy your job? What would you say if someone said you should do your job for free? I love my job but I’d tell people to fuck off if they suggested I get paid less because I enjoy it. No breeder is getting rich. They should charge what people are willing to pay. 

That’s also how standard retail works. Any retailer has a price floor that they can not go below for every product, or else every retailer would continually try to undercut each other and the product value would plummet.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Ppl are forgetting the whole reason we grow! Bc we love it! It's not about the money and if it is you prolly don't have very good bud! You have to love it and have a passion for it! Weed is prolly the most known thing in the world that everyone SHARES!!! I mean puff puff pass right! Now that it's all about money ppl have forgetten how to share! It just breaks my heart I wish I would have been around 20 30 years ago before it was all about money and business!


You could get a 1/4 lb of columbian red bud for 90 bucks and fresh green at 80/oz back then.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Ppl are forgetting the whole reason we grow! Bc we love it! It's not about the money and if it is you prolly don't have very good bud! You have to love it and have a passion for it! Weed is prolly the most known thing in the world that everyone SHARES!!! I mean puff puff pass right! Now that it's all about money ppl have forgetten how to share! It just breaks my heart I wish I would have been around 20 30 years ago before it was all about money and business!



Who the hell loves growing untested herm prone chucks? I am sure some weirdos might. But I and many others do not. 
You are right though some are involved with Cannabis because they love it. Just like some are involved because they love the idea of the money it can bring via the right amount of hype and online presence. 
I said it before and I will say it again. I would rather pay out my ass for stable proven genetics that someone has put the time and effort into, then get a deal on this shit.
Cheers


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You could be right, but I still think there's a huge price drop coming.
> Remember when LED replacements for incandescent bulbs hit the market? They were like $20 each -- and it still saved money to buy them.
> Now they're less than $5.


You are gonna get left in our wakes if you don't get to buying. 
I can build a light for what you all spend in bulbs for 10 years. lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Aug 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Were you running coco in those shallow tubs you were growing in?


Yes, Coco, some perlite and synthetic nutrients.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Do you enjoy your job? What would you say if someone said you should do your job for free? I love my job but I’d tell people to fuck off if they suggested I get paid less because I enjoy it. No breeder is getting rich. They should charge what people are willing to pay.
> 
> That’s also how standard retail works. Any retailer has a price floor that they can not go below for every product, or else every retailer would continually try to undercut each other and the product value would plummet.


I don't work I just grow! But I get what your saying he's under cutting the market and driving down the price but in my opinion it's seeds they are way over priced to begin with!!! It's not like they a hard to get or make!


----------



## klx (Aug 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Re: other breeders
> 
> Gu does not have a great rep within the seed breeding community. He started breeding with a Polar Bear OG male and a Monster Cookies male while they were still in testing. The way he’s pimped out Stardawg has pissed off anyone close to Top Dawg.
> 
> Probably the bigger problem are his constant sales and reverse auctions. If people can get a breeder’s packs at GPS for a fraction of the price as at another site, it’s going to deflate the value of their entire catalog. It’s also going to piss any other seedbanks they use because they’re still trying to sell stuff at the regular price. I’d honestly be surprised if any established breeders chose to sell through GPS. Maybe some newcomers just trying to get their stuff out there.


I get what you are saying but you are basically suggesting seed sellers act like a cartel and fix prices as opposed to a free market where the market decides the floor.

I can see arguments for both sides but I always thought you Americans were all about the free market.


----------



## Lurpin (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Who the hell loves growing untested herm prone chucks? I am sure some weirdos might. But I and many others do not.
> You are right though some are involved with Cannabis because they love it. Just like some are involved because they love the idea of the money it can bring via the right amount of hype and online presence.
> I said it before and I will say it again. I would rather pay out my ass for stable proven genetics that someone has put the time and effort into, then get a deal on this shit.
> Cheers


Like the hype genetics that everyone paid out their ass for from jigga415 and the cookie team? 

The seeds that didn't pop but cost out your ass $500?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

klx said:


> I get what you are saying but you are basically suggesting seed sellers act like a cartel and fix prices as opposed to a free market where the market decides the floor.
> 
> I can see arguments for both sides but I always thought you Americans were all about the free market.


US Americans are all about bacon pussy guns and bud! Oh and my beer! 

Edit: if we can smoke it eat it or shoot it! It's important in 'merica


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wish I would have been around 20 30 years ago before it was all about money and business!


As long as there's been money, and as long as there _is_ money, it'll always be about the money, amigo. Except for people that have plenty of.....what's the word.....money.
Dig this ! _"she could be covered with a rash...long as she's got some cash! "_









klx said:


> I always thought you Americans were all about the free market.


Ahhh....nostalgia !


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Like the hype genetics that everyone paid out their ass for from jigga415 and the cookie team?
> 
> The seeds that didn't pop but cost out your ass $500?


No, that is exactly what I am not talking about. Sorry I thought that was obvious. 
I fail to see how getting the same thing at a discount is any better. That was actually the point I was trying to make.
Cheers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> No, that is exactly what I am not talking about. Sorry I thought that was obvious.
> I fail to see how getting the same thing at a discount is any better. That was actually the point I was trying to make.
> Cheers


I don't see gu's gear as untested and if It is I couldn't tell! I've grown out 3 packs so far and found gold in every one! No problems with hermies, or anything! I'm super happy wit what I've bought and from what I've read so is everyone else that has bought and grown his gear!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't see gu's gear as untested and if It is I couldn't tell! I've grown out 3 packs so far and found gold in every one! No problems with hermies, or anything! I'm super happy wit what I've bought and from what I've read so is everyone else that has bought and grown his gear!



Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male. 
Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
Fan boys have at er.

Cheers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
> It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male.
> Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
> Fan boys have at er.
> ...


Sounds like you have a personal reason for feeling like this!

Bottom line for me I got some killer bud growing and it was cheap!!!


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

All those exclamation points are killing me!

When reading all your post I can’t help but think of the character from parks and Rec who screams everything!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
> It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male.
> Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
> Fan boys have at er.
> ...


----------



## klx (Aug 30, 2018)

Gotta love this thread!


----------



## J.James (Aug 30, 2018)

Capitalism at its finest, People who cant wait pay more for a untested product and people who take the time to research the product are surprise..... ( Drum Roll ) A better informed consumer! I also love the idea of getting a "untested Strain" and finding that one in a billion variation that even the best breeders are looking for.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 30, 2018)

and your first!


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't see gu's gear as untested and if It is I couldn't tell! I've grown out 3 packs so far and found gold in every one! No problems with hermies, or anything! I'm super happy wit what I've bought and from what I've read so is everyone else that has bought and grown his gear!


Just cause it grows good weed doesn't mean it's tested properly, most strains that are released now a days aren't tested properly anyway it doesn't really matter so much as long as the parent stock is true cuts and not fakes i'm cool with it


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just hooked up 6 QB 360pcs.each. they would do a 2x4' or 3 x 4' tent. at 1000mA.. About a 1000PAR at 6 or 8" above canopy. 210.00 for the Drivers and 280.00 for the boards.No heatsinks just fans. Any higher mA's and you will need to add a thin heatsink.
> I am figuring 9 of these 360's would be perfect for a 4x4. About 700.00 .
> I am going with the COBs for the win!


No reason to spend the extra money for 360s. You can get three 288s for like 125 I believe in Amazon. They flower jus as good. And they are cheaper.


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 30, 2018)

check out my new gun guys! bug-a-salt lol....alot of fun in the garden!


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Like the hype genetics that everyone paid out their ass for from jigga415 and the cookie team?
> 
> The seeds that didn't pop but cost out your ass $500?


Fuck jiggs, berner and the whole cookie team. They are punk ass bitches. I have called them and powerzzzzup or whateve or his stupid name is so many times on IG. Its unreal. Berner messaged me apologizing offer me replacement packs of his garbage. He new new is powder cookies drop coming soon. PM included for free.


Edit: you can check his last post saying he was gonna make it right with everyone. First comment is me telling him his shits junk.


----------



## Yodaweed (Aug 30, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> check out my new gun guys! bug-a-salt lol....alot of fun in the garden! View attachment 4189951


man i need one of those to kill these gross ass flies, have fun


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> man i need one of those to kill these gross ass flies, have fun


You gotta watch tho itll blow holes in plants. I have one. For our outside flowers. The ol lady doesnt let me use it anymore. Bc ot will blow the entire head of a rose off. Lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
> It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male.
> Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
> Fan boys have at er.
> ...


Well...yes, but also no, and also who gives a fuck?


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
> It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male.
> Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
> Fan boys have at er.
> ...


Why so salty. No one made you buy @Gu~ gear. No reason to be a DICK about it. There are 100s of breeders that dont test there gear. Sjg, cannarado, Inhouse, second gen, ect ect. No one here has had any real problems with gear and if there was gu made it right. I've been here since like page 10. And every time you come in here. Youre a negative fuckn Nancy. Maybe pull the tampon outta your ass. You may have toxic shock syndrome. My guess is you have other problems and jus choose to point your hate elsewhere instead of looking in the mirror. That's where most problems lie. Including my own. So why dont you jus stay in the in other "breeders" threads. You know where they test their gear.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Lo


mistermagoo said:


> All those exclamation points are killing me!
> 
> When reading all your post I can’t help but think of the character from parks and Rec who screams everything!!


Lol I do use a lot of exclamation points!!! I can't help it I find it shows excitement and we'll when growing I have a lot of passion and excitement!! Plus it's just something I've always done but I have been told before that when I type it seems like I'm yelling at ppl lol!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

To be honest I have 0 qualms buying untested gear from people using proven clones and breeding stock at prices under 100 bucks a pack. Past that I will definitely bitch about no info, but still buy if proven breeding stock. If Gu was using random parents no one had ever heard of it would be entirely different.


----------



## klx (Aug 30, 2018)

Was just having a look to pick up a discontinued strain but international shipping has increased to $30 holy shit. I guess those seizures really threw a spanner in the works.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 30, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> To be honest I have 0 qualms buying untested gear from people using proven clones and breeding stock at prices under 100 bucks a pack. Past that I will definitely bitch about no info, but still buy if proven breeding stock. If Gu was using random parents no one had ever heard of it would be entirely different.


Yup, the amount of good plants I've seen in this thread is enough to feel comfortable with any issues with testing, or the lack of.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yup, the amount of good plants I've seen in this thread is enough to feel comfortable with any issues with testing, or the lack of.


I feel the same way I've seen some gorgeous plants and heard nothing but positive feedback from growers! 

It seems the only ppl talking negative about gu or his gear all have their opinions based on some kinda political bs!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't work I just grow! But I get what your saying he's under cutting the market and driving down the price but in my opinion it's seeds they are way over priced to begin with!!! It's not like they a hard to get or make!


I was looking at a 2008 High Times magazine and 5 fem Super lemon haze was $150.00. That was crazy but I bought a 5 pack. I got a vanilla lemon pheno out of it that I breed into my strains. It has a Vanilla and butter cream flavor. One of my best seed purchases. Glad prices are coming down. the seeds are where the money is at.


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 30, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> check out my new gun guys! bug-a-salt lol....alot of fun in the garden! View attachment 4189951


Haha so I see we both were watching that infomercial high at 3 am last night


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Fuck jiggs, berner and the whole cookie team. They are punk ass bitches. I have called them and powerzzzzup or whateve or his stupid name is so many times on IG. Its unreal. Berner messaged me apologizing offer me replacement packs of his garbage. He new new is powder cookies drop coming soon. PM included for free.
> 
> 
> Edit: you can check his last post saying he was gonna make it right with everyone. First comment is me telling him his shits junk.


What is funny about the Berner candy rain bullshit is nobody is mentioning the $20k giveaway they we're supposed to do with those packs. I haven't heard of anyone winning that $20k and I'm sure those packs are long gone. lol What a piece of shit.

Plus he sucks dick at rapping. How the fuck people like him hit it in music I'll never know.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No reason to spend the extra money for 360s. You can get three 288s for like 125 I believe in Amazon. They flower jus as good. And they are cheaper.


I paid 270 for 6 of the 360's. Only 10.00 difference and a lot more lights to spread out the footprint. These are 9" by 12". The 288's are a couple inches difference in length and width. I still like my COBs better. Just way more power to the plants down deep in the canopy.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

It's gotta be tough to be so angry. It's taking years off your life, you should probably go run some hills or hit a bag for an hour.

$27 packs of seeds got these people angry.

I saw those $500 packs of seeds from Cookie Fam getting recalled lol. Ouch. I bet they don't have three steps of sorting like Greenpoint Seeds to ensure those things don't happen.


----------



## klx (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It's gotta be tough to be so angry. It's taking years off your life, you should probably go run some hills or hit a bag for an hour.
> 
> $27 packs of seeds got these people angry.
> 
> I saw those $500 packs of seeds from Cookie Fam getting recalled lol. Ouch. I bet they don't have three steps of sorting like Greenpoint Seeds to ensure those things don't happen.


Gu, is that $30 for international shipping legit? Is this due to the seizures?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well...yes, but also no, and also who gives a fuck?


Hey, I am still getting that "error" when I try to get on GPSs site. is there something I need to do? We were talking about this earlier.
It's been this way ever since Gu put that 40% discount code at the top of his page.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Gu, is that $30 for international shipping legit? Is this due to the seizures?


That needs to go down. I'll get it taken care of.



NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey, I am still getting that "error" when I try to get on GPSs site. is there something I need to do? We were talking about this earlier.


Go to your browsers privacy settings and clear your cache and cookies. That should do it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It's gotta be tough to be so angry. It's taking years off your life, you should probably go run some hills or hit a bag for an hour.
> 
> $27 packs of seeds got these people angry.
> 
> I saw those $500 packs of seeds from Cookie Fam getting recalled lol. Ouch. I bet they don't have three steps of sorting like Greenpoint Seeds to ensure those things don't happen.


Can u expand on that? I never heard of steps for sorting? What's the purpose?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

It involves three steps. The first is using air to lift immature seeds and discard them while only keeping the heaviest seeds

Here is a video I shot Today: (just click the link to watch it on facebook) https://www.facebook.com/greenpointseeds/videos/




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1659428667501600


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It involves three steps. The first is using air to lift immature seeds and discard them while only keeping the heaviest seeds
> 
> Here is a video I shot Today: (just click the link to watch it on facebook)
> 
> ...


Video doesn't work for me is there something I can search for or a phrase or w.e.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

Next the heavy seeds need to be sized. I do this for two reasons. One being the uniformity it create within each pack. and the other is because I believe from extensive youtube and meme research that bigger seeds creates bigger plants. Here is a video of the sieve I used to separate seeds by size.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1749588042005766


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Next the heavy seeds need to be sized. I do this for two reasons. One being the uniformity it create within each pack. and the other is because I believe from extensive youtube and meme research that bigger seeds creates bigger plants. Here is a video of the sieve I used to separate seeds by size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apperently I don't have permission to view your videos, but from your explanation it's makes since! I have noticed all your beans are pretty looking sorta speak!


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and the other is because I believe from extensive youtube and meme research that bigger seeds creates bigger plants.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

Here is the video from today:


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

And here is the sieve before I bolted it to the floor in another area:


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here is the video from today:


I have seen that before I thought that was just a way to get seeds out of really crappy bud lol! I had no idea it was a breeder thing!


----------



## main cola (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Apperently I don't have permission to view your videos, but from your explanation it's makes since! I have noticed all your beans are pretty looking sorta speak!


The video is posted on their Facebook page


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> And here is the sieve before I bolted it to the floor in another area:


So what do u say about ppl saying your strains aren't tested? From where I'm sitting I'm growing dank with your gear! Is there a way you can have ur shit tested?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> The video is posted on their Facebook page


Yea I don't do Facebook and pot! Lol like I said before my state isn't green so anything with my name on it doesn't do anything even related with pot! So no fb or any other social media!


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So what do u say about ppl saying your strains aren't tested? From where I'm sitting I'm growing dank with your gear! Is there a way you can have ur shit tested?


I've been using the Stardawg as the male pollen donator in the Wild West Series since 2014. If 4 years of progeny performance and 10's of thousands of satisfied people isn't testing... then I don't know what is...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've been using the Stardawg as the male pollen donator in the Wild West Series since 2014. If 4 years of progeny performance and 10's of thousands of satisfied people isn't testing... then I don't know what is...


Well said! 

Do you have a pic of the stardawg we could see?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

I think I have a stardawg leaner in my jelly pie pheno but haven't been able to find very many pics to compare too!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It's gotta be tough to be so angry. It's taking years off your life, you should probably go run some hills or hit a bag for an hour.
> 
> $27 packs of seeds got these people angry.
> 
> I saw those $500 packs of seeds from Cookie Fam getting recalled lol. Ouch. I bet they don't have three steps of sorting like Greenpoint Seeds to ensure those things don't happen.


It's true man Archive is the only one out of them I will even risk growing out rest are fucking disasters. Everyone banging on you and you do more than they do by far, lol. You have a proven male and don't charge 'designer' prices. I will buy whatever it touches for the most part just like bodhis snow lotus, hashplant, and appy crosses. I don't want to wait for generations or a year of testing with proven elites. Not enough time on this planet.

This is what a quarter of the archive cookie crosses progeny in every pack look like too, then add in inherent hermie traits, and almost no vigor. Quality is insane on some phenos though.

Watch it come out that 'cookie fam' is really just one breeder with multiple companies and people to push for him.

This is what selfing and 1 to 1'ing shit into the fucking ground looks like


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I paid 270 for 6 of the 360's. Only 10.00 difference and a lot more lights to spread out the footprint. These are 9" by 12". The 288's are a couple inches difference in length and width. I still like my COBs better. Just way more power to the plants down deep in the canopy.


I didnt go clear through the math. And isn't realize u were talking about 6. And didnt realize it was only 10 bucks difference. Jus seemed cheaper when I seen them was all. But you are right about more points of light.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 30, 2018)

Cookies n Chem she is gonna be a super frosty lady. I mean shes already got resin rails. And she only 25 days in.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 30, 2018)

Am I not stepping out of the box when the only "new" thing I'm doing is adding new females to the Wild West Series?

No I agree. But I found something that works.

But let's take some things into perspective.

Greenpoint Seeds is relatively new to the Seed scene. I have a lot of road ahead of me to work lines.

*Monster Cookies, Heart of Darkness, Super Silver Haze, Blockhead, Polar Bear OG, Red Headed Stranger.*

I've tried other *males* ^ some things just don't turn out how you'd want them.

I continued to use the Stardawg male because it breeds very well. So well I'm able to support a household, raise a family, and pursue goals in other areas in my life like social, family, and spiritual.

Remember, I offer my seeds with NO RESERVE. 24/7 *YOU* set the price on GPS gear with your own valuation. It's the most free market system in the seed game.

Some extra insight since I'm pulling the curtains back. Your favorite breeders sell their packs of seeds for $35 to the seedbanks. Hence most of the money you pay goes directly to the seedbanks and not the breeders. So who are you actually supporting?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 30, 2018)

OBS is shining tonight.


Gu~ said:


> Am I not stepping out of the box when the only "new" thing I'm doing is adding new females to the Wild West Series?
> 
> No I agree. But I found something that works.
> 
> ...


You have a "unique" way of doing business that the other companies are a little jealous of. You offer a great line of genetics. And we can set and have a conversation with you and sort our problems if we have any. Your customer service is top of the line.I see no problem at all with how you do business. You don't need to sell for other breeders. You get some "isolated" phenos that are A1 from customers like me. And start your own "fem" line of your own. You could be famous! You are a pioneer in what you are doing, Great genetics from a "Made in the USA" company.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Am I not stepping out of the box when the only "new" thing I'm doing is adding new females to the Wild West Series?
> 
> No I agree. But I found something that works.
> 
> ...


Really one of the only stateside professional acting seed maker + businesses out there ^. He has had some mistakes on the way, but owned up and paid back. Most seed makers as of late are a fuckin joke when it comes to business AND breeding. Ghetto clowns with no respect for customers, just flush with cash and hungry for it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 30, 2018)

Yea I'm with them fuck everyone else you got a great product! Keep solo and fuck what they say! The customers have your back and if you think about it that's all that really matters!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think he means your range between "wet" and "dry" cycles from your dehumidifier. Like for example, "it gets as low as 40%RH and as high as 60%RH 3x over a 12 hr period". Hes wondering what your percentages are and how many times they cycle from high to low over a certain time period. Im curious too lol


Me too, I was thinking he meant the more it cycled the faster the growth. This has to be the fastest thread I've ever seen, dang.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 30, 2018)

growslut said:


> The Copper and Dream Catcher are in 10 and 15 gal so they can be moved. The others are all stuck in place in 30 gal. Moving them might help but they are currently in a spot with 360 airflow. No rain here, just the high humidity.
> 
> I did use Silica, but maybe not enough. Only 3 or 4 times during the entire season. Next year I will step that up.
> 
> ...


Could you rig up a fan to move air through them, might be aggravating to do outside but could help.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 30, 2018)

pioneer kush pheno 1
pioneer kush pheno 2

greenpoint works for me all my gp gear is looking great.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 30, 2018)

Shazam! Up-pot tomorrow, almost time for scrog!


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 30, 2018)

Not much to look at yet, but I finally got all of my females picked out.
Going into 5gal bags in the morning, they're in dire need of it. It's gonna be packed in there but I'm giving it a go.

Full Moon Fever...Golden Nugget...Cheap Thrills...Albert Super Tramp


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 30, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> View attachment 4190052 pioneer kush pheno 1
> View attachment 4190055pioneer kush pheno 2
> 
> greenpoint works for me all my gp gear is looking great.


You, know I did a write up in this thread on cloning and the value of staking clones with 1/2 inch rebar. Is that fuckin 2 inch diameter wood posts though? Sanded and sealed?

On another note really looking forward to hearing how these cure for smell. I bought a bunch because chem can have some very coffee like fragrances especially the D cut so I wanted to see what would come of these if I dug deep.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm able to support a household,
> 
> Your favorite breeders sell their packs of seeds for $35 to the seedbanks.


Why support only one household?  Imagine the profit margin if you stocked Copper Orgi - your cost, _$22.69 per 15 pack. _Limited time offer.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Why support only one family?  Imagine the profit margin if you stocked Copper Orgi - your cost, _$22.69 per 15 pack. _Limited time offer.
> 
> View attachment 4190076


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 31, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You, know I did a write up in this thread on cloning and the value of staking clones with 1/2 inch rebar. Is that fuckin 2 inch diameter wood posts though? Sanded and sealed?
> 
> On another note really looking forward to hearing how these cure for smell. I bought a bunch because chem can have some very coffee like fragrances especially the D cut so I wanted to see what would come of these if I dug deep.


That is a piece of railing from a remodel that we re-purposed as a trellis post. Pioneer kush pheno one smells like pine tar far. pheno two has that chemmy reek to it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Not much to look at yet, but I finally got all of my females picked out.
> Going into 5gal bags in the morning, they're in dire need of it. It's gonna be packed in there but I'm giving it a go.
> View attachment 4190075
> Full Moon Fever...Golden Nugget...Cheap Thrills...Albert Super Tramp


I usually end up with 9 7 gal fabric pots in a 4 x 4.
My FMF's are huge structured plants. Doesn't look like "African" genetics from the Durban Poison. Leaf is bigger than my hands. Having to turn them under to get light inside. lol
SK's and the JP's are the same way.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 31, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> That is a piece of railing from a remodel that we re-purposed as a trellis post. Pioneer kush pheno one smells like pine tar far. pheno two has that chemmy reek to it.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH pine tar you say????????????? Very interesting...for many reasons =) thanks a lot for sharing with us.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 31, 2018)

Of course your results my vary but i have found that neither pheno that i have will grow very fast or yield very much those plants were planted on april 20 in 20 gal containers the get at least 10 hours of direct sun pheno 1 is 36 inches high pheno two is 44 inches tall both appear to have some high quality buds they started flowering in early august at 36.5 latitude.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 31, 2018)

LOL yeah you got bubba kush leaners for sure. It is a little less inbred than cookies.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 31, 2018)

CnC day 30 of 12/12


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here is the video from today:


I will have to say, that is better than an "album" cover. Do you young guys know what an "album" cover is? lol


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I will have to say, that is better than an "album" cover. Do you young guys know what an "album" cover is? lol


A what??? I wore out a monopoly game box lid with playing cards sifting many kilos of brick weed back in the 70s.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Re: other breeders
> 
> Gu does not have a great rep within the seed breeding community. He started breeding with a Polar Bear OG male and a Monster Cookies male while they were still in testing. The way he’s pimped out Stardawg has pissed off anyone close to Top Dawg.
> 
> Probably the bigger problem are his constant sales and reverse auctions. If people can get a breeder’s packs at GPS for a fraction of the price as at another site, it’s going to deflate the value of their entire catalog. It’s also going to piss any other seedbanks they use because they’re still trying to sell stuff at the regular price. I’d honestly be surprised if any established breeders chose to sell through GPS. Maybe some newcomers just trying to get their stuff out there.



HAHAHAHAHAHAH. This is some pretty funny stuff. Seriously, people complaining he is a good business man and smarter than they are? This is the dumbest thing ever. Like seriously, they complain that he is lowering their outrageous and bullshit prices?????? Seriously? The breeders upset with this should go to the doctor and have him kiss your boo boo and give you a dumb dumb pop. haha. Man these dudes need to rethink their game if they can't hang with new competition- that is usually how mature business men think and what drives and keeps businesses honest sometimes. Sounds like seed companies/breeders are trying to scheme together to keep prices inflated. I do however like to see and hear they are complaining about, because it means they are being hit by it.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

There are breeders who work a few lines for years and there are some like Gu and others thatcross a very talented male with the best clones they can. Many of the newer strains in America are multi-poly-hybreeds and many are extremely potent.

However these type of projects seem to have a high male/female ratio at times and sometimes hermies seem to occur without much prompting. But everything in our experience is a balance and this balance works for me.

So if Gu finds 30 clone lines to hook up with his Stardawg the Growing Community has at least a couple dozen hybreeds that are just marvelous to grow and vape or even smoke. Half of what I have from Greenpoint haven't even hit the dirt yet so I’m not shopping right now and Pioneer Kush is just fine in my Underdog at the moment.

Greenpoint is always in a tent nearby!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 31, 2018)

whats everyone's CnC smell like? i have one thats been super sweet since the start. Kind of like them love heart sweets with the cute messages on them (if anybody knows them) The other one smelled like onions and smelly socks at first but now smells slightly sweet


----------



## Werp (Aug 31, 2018)

<<


thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is funny about the Berner candy rain bullshit is nobody is mentioning the $20k giveaway they we're supposed to do with those packs. I haven't heard of anyone winning that $20k and I'm sure those packs are long gone. lol What a piece of shit.
> 
> Plus he sucks dick at rapping. How the fuck people like him hit it in music I'll never know.


Maybe all the breeders that are claiming financial ruin ,like jayblaze, can join his band and rename themselves the butthurt breeders. Probaby be a .......ONE HIT wonder. The tune being.....Who put out my joint!


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 31, 2018)

must be some money in the deal, given all the new upstarts in all the new seedbanks. And that's not counting the ones on IG. Online, email, messenger, lol. They be beans everywhere, Jack would be proud, lol!


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

Tomahawk #5
50 days from flip it got the chop.
My new favorite smoke. This shot is powerful. My buddys' wife said he is not allowed to smoke my homegrown because he gets weird.
Mind change? Check!!!!


----------



## Cptn (Aug 31, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Here’s the Garlix I have going right now.
> 
> I only popped two beans for this strain, got one female, so not a great representation of phenos etc but this is what I got...
> 
> ...


Hey Magoo 
Some beautiful plants there and great pics!
@Gu~ should ask you to use those on the website.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

Close up Tomahawk nug


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Close up Tomahawk nugView attachment 4190259


DAMN!!!!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Close up Tomahawk nugView attachment 4190259


Mind altering just looking at it!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAH. This is some pretty funny stuff. Seriously, people complaining he is a good business man and smarter than they are? This is the dumbest thing ever. Like seriously, they complain that he is lowering their outrageous and bullshit prices?????? Seriously? The breeders upset with this should go to the doctor and have him kiss your boo boo and give you a dumb dumb pop. haha. Man these dudes need to rethink their game if they can't hang with new competition- that is usually how mature business men think and what drives and keeps businesses honest sometimes. Sounds like seed companies/breeders are trying to scheme together to keep prices inflated. I do however like to see and hear they are complaining about, because it means they are being hit by it.


I wish I could sell seeds for a living. lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Close up Tomahawk nugView attachment 4190259


My Lord! That looks so good.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 31, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> whats everyone's CnC smell like? i have one thats been super sweet since the start. Kind of like them love heart sweets with the cute messages on them (if anybody knows them) The other one smelled like onions and smelly socks at first but now smells slightly sweet


Lol onions and socks


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Aug 31, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lol onions and socks


 Im so bad at describing smells but thats the best way i can haha


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> View attachment 4190220 View attachment 4190221 Tomahawk #5
> 50 days from flip it got the chop.
> My new favorite smoke. This shot is powerful. My buddys' wife said he is not allowed to smoke my homegrown because he gets weird.
> Mind change? Check!!!!



50 days has to be the shortest finisher yet i've heard on gps gear.Nice.You start counting from light flip or preflowers?

Was she done done or do you think she could go longer?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> There are breeders who work a few lines for years and there are some like Gu and others thatcross a very talented male with the best clones they can. Many of the newer strains in America are multi-poly-hybreeds and many are extremely potent.
> 
> However these type of projects seem to have a high male/female ratio at times and sometimes hermies seem to occur without much prompting. But everything in our experience is a balance and this balance works for me.
> 
> ...


I think the reason most breeders are upset is because the easy route is selling so good versus the hard route where years of selection, backcrossing, or line breeding goes into stabilizing a strain. Anybody that has eye for it can make good selections and most people like stuff from GPS and Archive and Bodhi where they can make there on selections.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Your statement proves my point better then anything I could say. Especially when the facts, including statements from Gu himself say otherwise.
> It is widely known this gear is untested. But hey "it is just being sold to those who can't wait", "it is dogshit plain and simple and has been discontinued" ( almost a year ago now ) and something "blah blah blah I worked hard on this description for gelato 33 x stardawg" turns out it was cut and pasted from the description of gelato 33 already online. Wow musta been hard work to "write". And of course my personal favorite " I looked him in the eyes for hours" from the s1 bullshit. We can add the CC BS and all the BS of how he even got his male.
> Karma is a bitch and people like Gu only make me appreciate breeders who actually put in the time and work that much more. I would be honored to run just about anything in the chuckers paradise thread before I would ever think of running this over hyped trash again.
> Fan boys have at er.
> ...





Michael Huntherz said:


> Well...yes, but also no, and also who gives a fuck?


LOL
Thanks man. Totally cracked me up!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

Black Gold was good enough here for F2s here. Copper Chem seems quite similar and in the top 5 or so personally! Looking forward to crossing to some IBLs to these and maybe others.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

And for everybody that thinks breeding is hard work come over and we'll compare hands, I've worked on a frame machine most of my days and calluses I've got em. Breeding may be time consuming and frustrating at times, but its more play than work. 80 % of what I do is guerrilla style and while i agree its a little more labor intensive, I still consider it play.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Alright ladies and gentlemen I made a full journal for the strain jelly pie from GPS! Just started harvesting a few days ago so there will be a few more post about smoke report and harvest!

But if anyone interested it's a great strain check it out!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/green-point-seeds-gu-jelly-pie.961604/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> And for everybody that thinks breeding is hard work come over and we'll compare hands, I've worked on a frame machine most of my days and calluses I've got em. Breeding may be time consuming and frustrating at times, but its more play than work. 80 % of what I do is guerrilla style and while i agree its a little more labor intensive, I still consider it play.


Does "hard work" always involve physical labor? 
Just curious.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does "hard work" always involve physical labor?
> Just curious.


Hard + Work = Physical labor, just my opinion. Ive had video games that were hard to play


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> 50 days has to be the shortest finisher yet i've heard on gps gear.Nice.You start counting from light flip or preflowers?
> 
> Was she done done or do you think she could go longer?


I've grown a few Greenpoint strains and some throw new white hairs forever.
This one was not like that. I kept an eye on it and it let me know it was done.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Idk , I'm really still on the fence with the breeding argument, I understand people put in a lot of time and don't want it copied, but at the same time does anybody really own a plant or strain that God put here for everybody to share. I'm sure somebody put in some work on the chem strains before chemdog or jj or whoever got there hands on it down the line. There's just to many angles to look at it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does "hard work" always involve physical labor?
> Just curious.
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell yall a story real fast!!

OK so there was the cruise ship, and something was wrong and the engines wouldn't turn on, so the guy called everyone from around the world to fix it, and well no one could!!

Then this old man comes to look at it! He spends 20 min looking around then takes out his hammer and hits one pipe! Well all a sudden it's fixed and the engine runs!

Well he sends the boat owners a bill for 20k! The ppl freak out and say wtf u didn't do anything but tap a hammer why should we pay u 20k and they asked for itemized list of what he did!

So the old man writes down a piece of paper

10$ for hammer 
5$ for tapping of hammer
19,985$ for knowing where to tap!

Moral of the story it's doesn't matter if it's hard work some things are just worth what there worth! And skills are paid much more than physical labor!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hard + Work = Physical labor, just my opinion. Ive had video games that were hard to play


Interesting perspective. 

Does "hard work" have to be sustained physical labor, or is occasional strain OK? 
What about heart rate and perspiration? Do they factor into the equation? 

Curious minds want to know...


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I've grown a few Greenpoint strains and some throw new white hairs forever.


The Deputy I grew was exactly like that, I kept a close eye and plucked her when the trichs looked right. 
Turned out to be a favorite daytime smoke... though it can definitely be over done it's some potent weed.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 31, 2018)

My entire life, and everything up till now was built on knowing where to tap. Or figuring it out. 

All breeders of cannabis are chuckers. It isn’t scientific at this point though it is starting more that way. Tissue cultures and
Genetic testing will help define true medical traits. But let’s not all get high and mighty on the breeder bro science. High level chuckers. That’s all. We the buyers are searching for rare phenos and some solid traits. Time and patience are what we employ.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Deputy I grew was exactly like that, I kept a close eye and plucked her when the trichs looked right.
> Turned out to be a favorite daytime smoke... though it can definitely be over done it's some potent weed.


Bodega bubblegum also throws white hairs all the way to the end. 
I've got one that might get chopped tonight. 
Also got a cult classics strain called 'purification' that's almost done and turned out much better than expected.


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> My Lord! That looks so good.


The metal halide bulb finish the last two weeks was key


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting perspective.
> 
> Does "hard work" have to be sustained physical labor, or is occasional strain OK?
> What about heart rate and perspiration? Do they factor into the equation?
> ...


Wet shirt , dirty hands ,calluses, exhaustion, sleep as soon as your head hits the pillow


----------



## TWest65 (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hard + Work = Physical labor, just my opinion. Ive had video games that were hard to play


Hard + Work = a trip to HR


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting perspective.
> 
> Does "hard work" have to be sustained physical labor, or is occasional strain OK?
> What about heart rate and perspiration? Do they factor into the equation?
> ...


Minimum- 30 strains per hour


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Let me tell yall a story real fast!!
> 
> OK so there was the cruise ship, and something was wrong and the engines wouldn't turn on, so the guy called everyone from around the world to fix it, and well no one could!!
> 
> ...


Point well taken, work smarter not harder


----------



## HydoDan (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wet shirt , dirty hands ,calluses, exhaustion, sleep as soon as your head hits the pillow


I did that until I was disabled... Think about it!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> My entire life, and everything up till now was built on knowing where to tap. Or figuring it out.
> 
> All breeders of cannabis are chuckers. It isn’t scientific at this point though it is starting more that way. Tissue cultures and
> Genetic testing will help define true medical traits. But let’s not all get high and mighty on the breeder bro science. High level chuckers. That’s all. We the buyers are searching for rare phenos and some solid traits. Time and patience are what we employ.


Thats my point, your not gonna unlock nothing if u dont do some chucking, gotta start somewhere and it's just common sense


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Minimum- 30 strains per hour


So acording to your definition, "hard work" requires zero intelligence, right?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> I did that until I got disabled... Think about it!


Most of the people that have been in my line of work have cashed out early, but u never think it can happen to you


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So acording to your definition, "hard work" requires zero intelligence, right?


Different types of hard work require different types of intelligence levels


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Different types of hard work require different types of intelligence levels


But if the work is done with intelligence only, it's not really hard work?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> But if the work is done with intelligence only, it's not really hard work?


I wouldn't say that


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> But if the work is done with intelligence only, it's not really hard work?


It's just not labor intensive


----------



## mistermagoo (Aug 31, 2018)

You guys should take this very interesting conversation to private message


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 31, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The metal halide bulb finish the last two weeks was key


I'd like to know more of your thoughts on this. MH only the last two weeks? You attribute this to the early finish?



boybelue said:


> Wet shirt , dirty hands ,calluses, exhaustion, sleep as soon as your head hits the pillow


I don't mind saying that I successfully avoided all of that. You only go around once....may as well make it easy peasy. You ever hear of my store bought spaghetti sauce method of weed growing?


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd like to know more of your thoughts on this. MH only the last two weeks? You attribute this to the early finish?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind saying that I successfully avoided all of that. You only go around once....may as well make it easy peasy. You ever hear of my store bought spaghetti sauce method of weed growing?


Not so much early finish but the frost for sure


----------



## Werp (Aug 31, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Deputy I grew was exactly like that, I kept a close eye and plucked her when the trichs looked right.
> Turned out to be a favorite daytime smoke... though it can definitely be over done it's some potent weed.


Yeah I got a deputy, the main cola and the ones under it are fairly all white...while the others are fairly red. Enough to drive ya nuts.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

I do agree breeding takes a bit of intelligence and tons of patience but I can't say it takes intense labor, E.g. hard work, thats all got. Gotta go to work lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Idk , I'm really still on the fence with the breeding argument, I understand people put in a lot of time and don't want it copied, but at the same time does anybody really own a plant or strain that God put here for everybody to share. I'm sure somebody put in some work on the chem strains before chemdog or jj or whoever got there hands on it down the line. There's just to many angles to look at it.


 For quite a few years, (fem) seeds was about all you could get. They saved their genetics that way. Greenhouse seeds was one. They have never sold a (reg) seed to this day to my knowledge. Sold them through their sister company, Apothecary Seeds.Regs almost cost as much as fems back around 2004-08. seeds are a lot cheaper except for Soma's and TGA and the rest of the breeders belonging to "United Growers Union" Local #420 or they're local , "Lodge of the Crafts".


GrowRijt said:


> My entire life, and everything up till now was built on knowing where to tap. Or figuring it out.
> 
> All breeders of cannabis are chuckers. It isn’t scientific at this point though it is starting more that way. Tissue cultures and
> Genetic testing will help define true medical traits. But let’s not all get high and mighty on the breeder bro science. High level chuckers. That’s all. We the buyers are searching for rare phenos and some solid traits. Time and patience are what we employ.


You can send a pc of a stem to the lab and they can tell you the future THC and CBD content and the Terpene profile and you haven't even grown it yet. Like the movie where they arrest you before you actually commit the crime.Big Pharma will eventually own the whole industry before it is over.


----------



## Thegermling (Aug 31, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> You guys should take this very interesting conversation to private message


Y u got to be like that


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats my point, your not gonna unlock nothing if u dont do some chucking, gotta start somewhere and it's just common sense


One time I took all my F2's from Cannabis Cup winners and other top of the line strains from GreenHouse Seeds, Connoisseur Genetics, TGA, Soma Seeds, Cali connection and even some Spanish Seed Companies and had 144 plants total and I let them all breed each other in 1 big orgy. I have ended up with some fantastic phenos from the seeds. It is my "go to" seeds almost every year since. They never let me down. I always have something that jumps out at me from these multi-pollinated seeds.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> One time I took all my F2's from Cannabis Cup winners and other top of the line strains from GreenHouse Seeds, Connoisseur Genetics, TGA, Soma Seeds, Cali connection and even some Spanish Seed Companies and had 144 plants total and I let them all breed each other in 1 big orgy. I have ended up with some fantastic phenos from the seeds. It is my "go to" seeds almost every year since. They never let me down. I always have something that jumps out at me from these multi-pollinated seeds.


I almost never get all my males out of my spots outside in time because some are so far away i might only make a handful of trips, so I end up with alot of crossed up seeds and do keep most of them and most are labeled whatever the mom is x ? Because I loose track or just don't know what the pollen donor was. I never put these in the same ballpark as ordered seeds but alot of times I grow these side by side with good bought genetics and alot of the time im just amazed because they turn out as good or better sometimes. It just goes to show any chuck can turn out gold.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Aug 31, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> One time I took all my F2's from Cannabis Cup winners and other top of the line strains from GreenHouse Seeds, Connoisseur Genetics, TGA, Soma Seeds, Cali connection and even some Spanish Seed Companies and had 144 plants total and I let them all breed each other in 1 big orgy. I have ended up with some fantastic phenos from the seeds. It is my "go to" seeds almost every year since. They never let me down. I always have something that jumps out at me from these multi-pollinated seeds.


Did it smell like anal sex and sweaty socks in there?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

This takes bud porn to new level! Looking like Christmas came early and shit!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This takes bud porn to new level! Looking like Christmas came early and shit!!!
> View attachment 4190521


Cloudy with a touch of amber -- perfect!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

I remember back in the day when I first started learning about the selection process, my question was if i buy a ten pk of seeds and select the best two phenos( male and female) and the two worst phenos and make seeds ,f2's or whatever they might be. Am I definitely gonna get better plants from the two best phenos vs the worst? I found that I got great finds from both but they were more consistent with the better parents.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This takes bud porn to new level! Looking like Christmas came early and shit!!!
> View attachment 4190521


I'd wait 2 more days. All dark time. Of course depending on your preference. If it was me. I'd give her nothing but dark for 48-72 hrs from the time that pic was taken and cut her down. Nice picture. Beautiful shot.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Did it smell like anal sex and sweaty socks in there?


Pollen splattered on the ceiling


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Here's my pheno #4 not one of my keepers only bc she didn't get very dence but some beautiful colors! I fast dried a lil to get some samples!!!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

Proper selection in breeding is not based on a pack of seeds but more on dozens or hundreds of plants and can be a long enduring process over time creating a constant supply of f1 or IBL seeds of strains we all know.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This takes bud porn to new level! Looking like Christmas came early and shit!!!
> View attachment 4190521


Fields of psilocybin, Nice!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Last one and I swear I'll stop! This is my #6 pheno and a keeper!!!!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Proper selection in breeding is not based on a pack of seeds but more on dozens or hundreds of plants and can be a long enduring process over time creating a constant supply of f 1 or IBL seeds of strains we all know.


I think you missed my point, good stuff can come from a mutt


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I think you missed my point, good stuff can come from a mutt


Not AKC.


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Not AKC.


Wouldn't that be landrace only?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

I have nothing against an open pollen chuck for personal enjoyment at all but that is a hobbyist type project and not breeding a consistent IBL or remixing a known hybreed. I do chucks but never forget who the chuckin' parents were.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wouldn't that be landrace only?


The Ultimate AKC landrace is Wolf!


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> The Ultimate AKC landrace is Wolf!


I had a mutt with a quarter or half wolf supposedly back in the 80's. Name was Bandit, best dog I ever had.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

Are we talking about bud or dogs?


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have nothing against an open pollen chuck for personal enjoyment at all but that is a hobbyist type project and not breeding a consistent IBL or remixing a known hybreed. I do chucks but never forget who the chuckin' parents were.


It was more like 3 or 4 males could have been the donor, therefore the question mark, it wasn't by no means a project, accident it was


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Are we talking about bud or dogs?


Dogbud


----------



## growslut (Aug 31, 2018)

Yesterday's dog party was a hit! The dogs loved the ice cream and hot dogs!! Posted a few pics over on the GPS forums

And funny Greenpoint story

Yesterday, our neighbor said she loved weed and smoked all the time, but after about 2 hits off a Greenpoint joint (mix of Chinook Haze, Evergreen and California Cannon) she turned a ghostly pale, had to lie down on the patio, and then went home 15 minutes later. 

So today she shows up back at our house and apologizes for yesterday. She said she has never smoked weed so strong . . . . And she wondered if perhaps she could have the rest of the joint to take home and finish smoking. 

Lol. Greenpoint is crazy strong. Strong enough to knock ya' out. And then come back asking for more . . . !


----------



## growslut (Aug 31, 2018)

And I'll take some of what Greenthumbs is growing!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> And I'll take some of what Greenthumbs is growing!


Jelly pie bro!


----------



## growslut (Aug 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Jelly pie bro!


Jelly Pie is delicious no matter who handles it, but yours looks fantastic


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 31, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> 3rd run of GPS now. All of them have been:
> 
> Purple Mountains Majesty
> Night Rider
> ...


Got any pics of the evergreens I got some that I just flipped 12/12 two days ago


----------



## SSGrower (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Idk , I'm really still on the fence with the breeding argument, I understand people put in a lot of time and don't want it copied, but at the same time does anybody really own a plant or strain that God put here for everybody to share. I'm sure somebody put in some work on the chem strains before chemdog or jj or whoever got there hands on it down the line. There's just to many angles to look at it.


Beer companies specially select hops, barely, malt, and yeast, they come very close to ownership of strains, particularly with yeast. Not sayin it's right but its there.


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Dogbud


i always thought it would be funny for jordan of the islands to create a strain called DogBud


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 31, 2018)

2 lvtk along with the og and mk cuts at 7 days of 12/12. some time in the next two weeks they'll get a good stripping and spread out and then it'll be autopilot to the finish line.

the lvtk is fairly hearty and easy to grow. isn't fussy about feeding and the thrips seemed to prefer the og and mk, which is actually a great thing in my space since i can't seem to go more than a single run without seeing them again. it also clones easily. the clones in the 4.5" pots below were taken 16 days ago and have rooted and doubled in size. 

the two plants from clone are throwing pistils already, but nothing from the lvtk yet.

so far so good with the hydro research veg+bloom. clones still get jacks 321.


----------



## tommarijuana (Aug 31, 2018)

[QUOTE="Gu~, post: 144463

Some extra insight since I'm pulling the curtains back. Your favorite breeders sell their packs of seeds for $35 to the seedbanks. Hence most of the money you pay goes directly to the seedbanks and not the breeders. So who are you actually supporting?[/QUOTE]

You got that right ~gu, i'm friends with a small time breeder that tests alot for mycotek.He does a bang up job,tests himself and others test for him as well, and was approached by a very well known seedbank.He was offered 20$ for a pk of 10.He told him to kick rocks and went with another seed bank,that retails them for a 100 a pk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind saying that I successfully avoided all of that. You only go around once....may as well make it easy peasy. You ever hear of my store bought spaghetti sauce method of weed growing?


I had a buddy try to guilt me because I was "self employed, cough cough.." and he was working 60 hour weeks. He told me, "the best type of man I know is a man that'll work his fingers to the bone."

I said fuck that! Keep your over time, I'll find the easiest route every time. Smarter, not harder.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 31, 2018)

FMF's, Raspberry Kush's Jellie Pie's, and SK's growing under COBs 3500K's. Leaves are huge. RK's are 8" x 8"


----------



## tatonka (Aug 31, 2018)

Just to state my opinion.
About 20 years ago I was involved with some excellent people from Washington who were working Dutch strains.

I got to the same point in two packs of Greenpoint seeds, that took them 10 years to achieve.

I am blessed.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Aug 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a buddy try to guilt me because I was "self employed, cough cough.." and he was working 60 hour weeks. He told me, "the best type of man I know is a man that'll work his fingers to the bone."
> 
> I said fuck that! Keep your over time, I'll find the easiest route every time. Smarter, not harder.


My dad always told me it's better to use your head than to give it!!!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hows the night rider? Wonder what MMs take is on this one!


Why am I quoted here and his opinion on this is well documented but who cares


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why am I quoted here and his opinion on this is well documented but who cares


F up on my part, sorry


----------



## boybelue (Aug 31, 2018)

You'd think some folks would be proud that somebody thought enough something they created to use it


----------



## 2easy (Aug 31, 2018)

Trim is done. Ready for the chop.

I already took some samples from this california cannon and it is the hammer. Not for the faint hearted or for those with things to do.

Terps are really nice. Acetone over earthy floral notes. Very loud.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Im so bad at describing smells but thats the best way i can haha


My cookies n chem are mainly fruit/cookie dom. Only had one lemon smeller of 6 females.


tatonka said:


> Just to state my opinion.
> About 20 years ago I was involved with some excellent people from Washington who were working Dutch strains.
> 
> I got to the same point in two packs of Greenpoint seeds, that took them 10 years to achieve.
> ...



It is interesting how breeders want to be paid for their efforts and not their product. Go to the store and get yourself a participation trophy is you need it, shit. Who gives a crap if you spent 5-10 years on one seed line that isn't that great? That's your fault. We are paying for the seeds and their worth, not your efforts. Most breeders need to get that through their heads.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> My cookies n chem are mainly fruit/cookie dom. Only had one lemon smeller of 6 females.
> 
> 
> 
> It is interesting how breeders want to be paid for their efforts and not their product. Go to the store and get yourself a participation trophy is you need it, shit. Who gives a crap if you spent 5-10 years on one seed line that isn't that great? That's your fault. We are paying for the seeds and their worth, not your efforts. Most breeders need to get that through their heads.


I'd say that GPS packs are generally sold for what they're worth, around $30 shipped. ~$2.50/seed. Wouldn't pay a dime more, and frankly I'm never buying another pack. Got done dirty on the nuggets last double nugget weekend. You could argue they're worth more or less and you'd be right. It's all relative.

I picked up a few packs of lvtk at $49 a pop a while back, paid less than what they're worth to me. Got 19 seeds, ~$8/fem seed. Woulda paid full price no problem, ~$16/fem seed, as I have with a couple packs of his pure ghost.

I just ordered a few packs of jetfuel gelato crosses, paid $120 for 13 fem seeds a pack. ~$9/fem seed. Feel like I got a deal, would've paid $250+ a pack if I had to.

Some of you might not be able to fathom paying that much for seeds, others (myself included) have probably spent hundreds on a pack and been happy. People only pay what they're willing to for anything, not just seeds.

Other breeders aren't better or worse because of the price of their seeds. Gu controls the price of his seeds because he's been able to grow an infrastructure to do so. Some breeders are selling packs direct for much lower prices than you'll find at a seed bank. It's not greed that makes other seeds more expensive, it's how the world works. Very few companies handle their own distribution directly to the consumer. If they do it's usually not at a discount, most of the time it's what other retailers are charging or more. 

If you guys wanna slobber on gu's nuts for properly appraising his seeds' value go right ahead and act like he's doing you a favor. Just like he posted earlier, we've paid for his home and supported his family recently. He's not doing this out of the goodness of his heart, he's doing it for the same reason everyone else tried to make money.

Not a slam on GPS, just the fanboyism putting these seeds on some sort of a pedestal purely on price compared to others got to me.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd say that GPS packs are generally sold for what they're worth, around $30 shipped. ~$2.50/seed. Wouldn't pay a dime more, and frankly I'm never buying another pack. Got done dirty on the nuggets last double nugget weekend. You could argue they're worth more or less and you'd be right. It's all relative.
> 
> I picked up a few packs of lvtk at $49 a pop a while back, paid less than what they're worth to me. Got 19 seeds, ~$8/fem seed. Woulda paid full price no problem, ~$16/fem seed, as I have with a couple packs of his pure ghost.
> 
> ...



Well I would say you are wrong on the one point, this is not how the world works and yes, it is simply greed why the packs cost so much from other companies. wether the greed is with the breeder or the bank, it doesn't matter to the customer. The customer ends up paying the price. As the producer of those seeds, you need to take care of business and make sure they are somewhere people can get em and not bitch and moan you made a bad deal with the vendor for your own product.

Breeders have these outrageous prices justified because people sell the products from the plants. It's like subcool of old saying hey 75 bucks for 5 seeds is a deal because you can grow the plant and one ounce is like 300 bucks and then you can clone it and sell it....lol he assumes everyone sells.

So if it came down to GPS having a strain or another bank, not a question where I go, even if it was same price because of the great service GPS offers. Oh then you throw in that it is a better price by a longshot. Well thats business and why GPS is better. That last part is a fact, if GPS has a better price and the same strain, I do believe you would be dumb to purchase elsewhere.

edit: If packs were sold for what they're worth at GPS, then why are people bitching about him. They should be saying oh my seeds are better since they sell for higher???? Someone just posted that breeders are complaining he releases elite strains and ruins their price points with his being way lower.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you guys wanna slobber on gu's nuts for properly appraising his seeds' value go right ahead and act like he's doing you a favor. Just like he posted earlier, we've paid for his home and supported his family recently. He's not doing this out of the goodness of his heart, he's doing it for the same reason everyone else tried to make money.



This is interesting and let me say this one point because some people don't understand business.

Ok so Gu definitely knew that bringing a price point that everyone can afford, will attract everyone. Re-sellers, medical people, you name it they will buy it if the seeds are what they want for the price. So while in that business idea/plan, it will naturally attract people who will be grateful for the prices he offers since not all people sell, and this also does have medical uses for peoples needs. So lives will be changed, no matter how few or how many by people being able to afford the seeds now. That is pretty huge to some. So he gets that praise as well as making a great living because........HE OUTSMARTED HIS COMPETITION-not said in shouting, meant to be the drive home point. sorry if that is a little jumbled but I think most can derive what I mean.


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 1, 2018)

skipping the middle man=better prices, simple...


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> skipping the middle man=better prices, simple...


I feel like people think Gu had this all set up and gifted to him. While I don't know everything behind his startup other than the male of course, he had to bust his ass to get to where he is today man. Give some credit where its due. People just be jealous he has the setup and they dont


----------



## hillbill (Sep 1, 2018)

I have never seen discussion to this extent concerning a store's business model any where I’ve been except in the LED and Other Lighting forum or maybe the price point and marketing of Yeti coolers.

If you want seeds just buy 'em and if you like the results buy more and talk about them here. Meanwhile, grab a Classic Coke


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have never seen discussion to this extent concerning a store's business model any where I’ve been except in the LED and Other Lighting forum or maybe the price point and marketing of Yeti coolers.
> 
> If you want seeds just buy 'em and if you like the results buy more and talk about them here. Meanwhile, grab a Classic Coke


I understand and am done with my comments on that topic. People talk when you're successful.

Ok back on track-- everyone was debating/wondering about recharge, the microbe product. That stuff works. I was already thinking about using it and definitely see the improvement in vigor and look of the plants within the 48 hours it says. makes them pray real good.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> I understand and am done with my comments on that topic. People talk when you're successful.
> 
> Ok back on track-- everyone was debating/wondering about recharge, the microbe product. That stuff works. I was already thinking about using it and definitely see the improvement in vigor and look of the plants within the 48 hours it says. makes them pray real good.


Just ordered the sample shot gun pack of 3 for 5 dollars. I've been wanting to try it.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Well I would say you are wrong on the one point, this is not how the world works and yes, it is simply greed why the packs cost so much from other companies. wether the greed is with the breeder or the bank, it doesn't matter to the customer. The customer ends up paying the price. As the producer of those seeds, you need to take care of business and make sure they are somewhere people can get em and not bitch and moan you made a bad deal with the vendor for your own product.


The person running a bank like glg or sol is definitely taking a risk and basically either is breaking tax law or laundering money through a front of some sort, physical or paper. Let us not forget this is still illegal federally, there's a reason why the USPS isn't being used to shop GPS gear right now. They're double dipping on risk, likely triple since they probably grow.




> Breeders have these outrageous prices justified because people sell the products from the plants. It's like subcool of old saying hey 75 bucks for 5 seeds is a deal because you can grow the plant and one ounce is like 300 bucks and then you can clone it and sell it....lol he assumes everyone sells.


Even if you're not selling you're still paying way less to produce an oz than you possibly could get on the black market, let alone the legal market. Seeds are one of the many consumables used to get your flower at the end, they're the biggest thing that can make or break a grow. I'll say it's best to invest wisely and widely in seeds.



> So if it came down to GPS having a strain or another bank, not a question where I go, even if it was same price because of the great service GPS offers. Oh then you throw in that it is a better price by a longshot. Well thats business and why GPS is better. That last part is a fact, if GPS has a better price and the same strain, I do believe you would be dumb to purchase elsewhere.


I know I could get tons of great plants from just a GPS genetic library but I wouldn't have enough variety to keep me interested. The only example of this I can speak of is milkbone. gsc forum x stardawg



> edit: If packs were sold for what they're worth at GPS, then why are people bitching about him. They should be saying oh my seeds are better since they sell for higher???? Someone just posted that breeders are complaining he releases elite strains and ruins their price points with his being way lower.


There might be jealousy based on the volume of transactions he's doing at his lower price point exceeding their incomes on their gear for sure. No denying gu has a good model for making money and is taking advantage of the situation he's found himself in. Gu is understandably going to respond to some of these pokes and jabs from time to time.

I think it's jealousy of the situations all parties find themselves in. Through plain dumb luck, knowing the right people and some business acumen gu is running a successful seed to door operation. Facts are facts here.

Idc about Mike or whoever else's opinion that he should've had anyones blessing to use the male, bs. Some other seed makers are finding males, females, making seeds, some testing (not enough but it's usually all good). These people are the ones that are probably jealous of the situation. Then you've got some just selfing/crossing clone only strains and sometimes you've gotta wade through shit to get to salvation and others are no problemo. These people are probably jealous about the money.

Until Gu finds a gang of females in his gear or others, a male or group of males, (preferred, too many 1x1s out there) reminiscent of dj shorts' style, there's gonna be a legitimate hole to poke into if the seed makers doing more so please.


----------



## genuity (Sep 1, 2018)

New growers pay with uneducated money,old growers pay with entitled money.
Price is what it is(low or high) neither one makes the weed better or worse. 


At the end,you still have to grow the shit right,to get a good end product.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 1, 2018)

I want to play a game !
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-want-to-play-a-game.975012/


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 1, 2018)

2easy said:


> Trim is done. Ready for the chop.
> 
> I already took some samples from this california cannon and it is the hammer. Not for the faint hearted or for those with things to do.
> 
> ...






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=233271914012047


----------



## Jnrx71 (Sep 1, 2018)

greenpoint girls soaking up the rays


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

I have been using Recharge


sourgummy said:


> I understand and am done with my comments on that topic. People talk when you're successful.
> 
> Ok back on track-- everyone was debating/wondering about recharge, the microbe product. That stuff works. I was already thinking about using it and definitely see the improvement in vigor and look of the plants within the 48 hours it says. makes them pray real good.


 for a year or more, along with "Mammoth P". It definitely works for living soil. Look at the last pic I posted.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The person running a bank like glg or sol is definitely taking a risk and basically either is breaking tax law or laundering money through a front of some sort, physical or paper. Let us not forget this is still illegal federally, there's a reason why the USPS isn't being used to shop GPS gear right now. They're double dipping on risk, likely triple since they probably grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Gu has to most likely rely on his customers to find those "special" females in his lines. Cause when the customer finds an outstanding plant, they post a pic for all to see. So who is really selling the seeds for Gu? His customers. He just literally "sowed the seed". It's like anything, 1 good job will get you 10. 1 bad will lose you 10.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a buddy try to guilt me because I was "self employed, cough cough.." and he was working 60 hour weeks. He told me, "the best type of man I know is a man that'll work his fingers to the bone."
> 
> I said fuck that! Keep your over time, I'll find the easiest route every time. Smarter, not harder.


Careful. 
Our mod wannabe @mistermagoo is watching...


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Careful.
> Our mod wannabe @mistermagoo is watching...


Yup  got a split screen porn hub and rollitup


----------



## boybelue (Sep 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have been using Recharge
> 
> for a year or more, along with "Mammoth P". It definitely works for living soil. Look at the last pic I posted.


Seams like I read somewhere that mammoth P worked better in hydro vs organic or maybe seen that on YouTube. Is that true?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The person running a bank like glg or sol is definitely taking a risk and basically either is breaking tax law or laundering money through a front of some sort, physical or paper. Let us not forget this is still illegal federally, there's a reason why the USPS isn't being used to shop GPS gear right now. They're double dipping on risk, likely triple since they probably grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Reminds me of this guy. 
And the dollar shave club shook up the razor industry for the same reason -- their prices were way too high. 
Not sure why.

Probably tacit collusion...


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have been using Recharge
> 
> for a year or more, along with "Mammoth P". It definitely works for living soil. Look at the last pic I posted.


what are you getting mammoth P for $ wise? That is the one thing that stops me from checking it out ever sort of. I have a few others I would like to try to just see what is up since they send out samples. I can't believe those samples are pretty dang good size from what y'all have been saying for the Athena Biosis one I think. I need to get that one for that deal of just shipping.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 1, 2018)

Can anyone explain to me what a "forum cut" is, plz and thank you!


----------



## Werp (Sep 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone explain to me what a "forum cut" is, plz and thank you!


https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-does-forum-cut-mean.760786/


----------



## quiescent (Sep 1, 2018)

It's a cut of girl scout cookies.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Seams like I read somewhere that mammoth P worked better in hydro vs organic or maybe seen that on YouTube. Is that true?


Not to my knowledge. I only use it for soil. For me, it is worth the extra $. Cost of a few flowers


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> what are you getting mammoth P for $ wise? That is the one thing that stops me from checking it out ever sort of. I have a few others I would like to try to just see what is up since they send out samples. I can't believe those samples are pretty dang good size from what y'all have been saying for the Athena Biosis one I think. I need to get that one for that deal of just shipping.


You can get 60ml samples for 15.00 of Mammoth P. I buy 500ml and have had it for a year. It goes a long way. You can get 500mgs of mammoth P for 100 bucks on Ebay.
Edit) 60ml samples for 15.oo
Sorry, wasn't paying attention. Damn GPS weed. lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Not to my knowledge. I only use it for soil. For me, it is worth the extra $. Cost of a few flowers


Growmau's video sold me on it


----------



## ncboy65 (Sep 1, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Hibernate
> View attachment 4181490
> She's fat, frosty and stinks bad, I love her
> 
> ...


I don't see anything fat about that. lol


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 1, 2018)

IMHO they are all very similar. Most have the same strains in them. The spore count and additives are usually what's different. I'm starting to gain a preference for dry nutirents and microbes. They just seem to be more stable for longer periods of time over the stuff that comes in a liquid.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You can get 60gram samples for 15.00 of Mammoth P. I buy 500mg and have had it for a year. It goes a long way. You can get 500mgs of mammoth P for 100 bucks on Ebay.


So confused.
60g for 15$
But 100$ for 500mg like 1/100 of 60g but a thousand more?
Just don't understand that's all


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 1, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> So confused.
> 60g for 15$
> But 100$ for 500mg like 1/100 of 60g but a thousand more?
> Just don't understand that's all


I think he meant 500 ml.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 1, 2018)

*Time Bandit *
Just a small clone. Lowers got dusted with some pollen from 3 Chems


*Sundae Stallion #2* (cant reach #1 but its structure and frost level are similar. It a couple wks ahead one)

*Eagle Scout #2*
In the background, Sundae Stallion #1 to the left - Top Dawgs 3 Chems #2 on the right.


*Pebble Pusher #2** 
Tomahawk #4*

*
Cannaventure LVTK* #2 second run (let #1 go)


Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 1, 2018)

One of my two Sundance Kid. Bulking and frosting up nicely. I wish I could take better pictures to show you guys what I see, but I suck.


----------



## klx (Sep 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Time Bandit *
> Just a small clone. Lowers got dusted with some pollen from 3 Chems
> 
> View attachment 4191083
> ...


Nice show!! . I bet thats an absolute explosion of funk and smell in there!! That 3 chem plant looks super chunk!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Time Bandit *
> Just a small clone. Lowers got dusted with some pollen from 3 Chems
> 
> View attachment 4191083
> ...


Beautiful plants


----------



## led1k (Sep 1, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> It's no where near 1/4 the price of Clonex. As a matter of fact it's more expensive. $15 for 75 ml for the Quick Clone and $15.50 for 100 ml of the Clonex. I still may try it but it's actually MORE expensive.


It is more concentrated than Clonex. I'm guessing that's why Amazon wont ship it to CA.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 1, 2018)

Delicious jelly pie


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 1, 2018)

Rearranged the tent this evening. Cookies n Chem. She needs a pretty good defoliation. I'm hoping for as thick n stiff the side branching is. I'm hoping she bangs out some grenades. Super sharp and pointed serrated fans. Lots of double serrations. And shes getting really frosty. I figured out she is only 26 days in today. Next run she will get topped a few times. The side branching didnt stretch very much. So the leaves throw alot of shade. Stripping it help. She is extremely loud and noticable already. Moving them around this evening pulling them in out to rearrange them. I noticed jus slightly brushing against her. And making her move. The smell really stands out. And I'm guessing is gonna cause a nose problem. Idk how everyone else's phenos were. But if smell is problem I highly highly recommend carbon filters. She very very dark compared to others in the tent. But overall I'm still excited for her to fill in.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 1, 2018)

And what about collecting some pollen from your stardawg male @Gu~ and putting it on the site. On auction or set price. I imagine some of us who chuck would be interested. Do some bx work. I dont mean whole lot. Like 0.50 grams. Dcseedexchange sold pollen a few times. I'd be interested in hitting a few of my keepers from GPS with the stardawg again.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 1, 2018)

I'd love to hit this girl with your stardawg male.

Headband × Ghost Train Haze my personal headstash smoke. I think your stardawg would up the yield and give her some more nose.....
   front row left to right. Cookies n Chem, HB × GTH, Jamaican Pineapple Glue. The farthest along. Shes amazing. Best gg4 cross I've found to date. Momma gg4 to this came str8 from josey himself. Then it was crossed to a jamaican pineapple strain. Shed make a good candidate for stardawg too. (Wink wink)


----------



## 2easy (Sep 1, 2018)

led1k said:


> It is more concentrated than Clonex. I'm guessing that's why Amazon wont ship it to CA.


it may be more concentrated but if your dipping your clone in it the same as you do clonex then your still using the same amount so its still more expensive. its not like its more concentrated so your using less so it works out more value you know what i mean


----------



## rollangrow (Sep 1, 2018)

Why is there a Card Processing Fee of $7 now??


----------



## quiescent (Sep 1, 2018)

rollangrow said:


> Why is there a Card Processing Fee of $7 now??


I think it's based in a percentage of the transaction total, basically gotta charge for what payofix takes.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 1, 2018)

Pebble Pushers day 50 something.#1#2#3#4


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

Cool graph of cookies n chem. 


https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/greenpoint-seeds/cookies-n-chem


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *Time Bandit *
> Just a small clone. Lowers got dusted with some pollen from 3 Chems
> 
> View attachment 4191083
> ...


They're like little "works of art".


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 1, 2018)

LVTK week 6,this poor girl got buried under the canopy,at the start,and needed her own 3rd layer of skrog net.It shot up right against the back,long internode spacing,but i kept a cut as you can see the frost piling on from 5 feet away.Have another pheno stacking nice and tight right under a cmh.No till organic,fed all homemade knf and ferments


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'd love to hit this girl with your stardawg male.
> 
> Headband × Ghost Train Haze my personal headstash smoke. I think your stardawg would up the yield and give her some more nose.....
> View attachment 4191175 View attachment 4191176 View attachment 4191177 front row left to right. Cookies n Chem, HB × GTH, Jamaican Pineapple Glue. The farthest along. Shes amazing. Best gg4 cross I've found to date. Momma gg4 to this came str8 from josey himself. Then it was crossed to a jamaican pineapple strain. Shed make a good candidate for stardawg too. (Wink wink)
> ...


I think we all have have at least 1 contender for a chance at a "shot' of his "Stardawg". lol 
You know, it's hard to tell what individuals have in their personal seed stashes. I'm sure somewhere on this planet, someone has an oz of seeds to the unknown "mommy and daddy" of the ChemDog 25 years ago. 
Do you know how to make something have more value? 
Make it rare. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 1, 2018)

People talking about hype strains and all that shit.im here to tell u if gu actually used the jbeezy cut you'll gonna be in for a serious treat on his wed cake strain.im tempted to get 2 packs to find a male to back x to the cut.this thing is rediculous.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think we all have have at least 1 contender for a chance at a "shot' of his "Stardawg". lol
> You know, it's hard to tell what individuals have in their personal seed stashes. I'm sure somewhere on this planet, someone has an oz of seeds to the unknown "mommy and daddy" of the ChemDog 25 years ago.
> Do you know how to make something have more value?
> Make it rare. lol


I have some pretty rare stuff from my dad. I have an entire manilla envelope stuffed full of seeds. Individual packs. Some have like 5. Some have 10 or 12. And some have 60 to 70. Theres around 800 beans in it, jus guessing off the top of my head. Marked 1981-1983. And I have 13 of those folders all labeled different years, the '81 to '83 is jus the biggest folder. That's why it stuck out. Some of them are smaller like the size of license plate wide. And 6 or 7 inches long. Some have like only 50 beans total... All seeds from my dad collecting. I inherited it and around 19 grand worth of debt. From his house mortgage and truck payment when he passed. But anyway. Alot of it he used masking tape. To write on what they were. With pencil some with pen. I guess just whatever he had at the time. The masking tape got brittle and broke off. The pencil Mark's faded off and turned yellow. And you cant read them not all of them but some. I'm sure there some special stuff in them. And probably stuff that isnt around anymore. I'm hoping down the road when it become a norm like smoking a cigarette or those vapes. And 30 years my son can have some wicked stuff that's his granddads. Bc my dad passed about 6 months before my son was born. And my daughter is 2 years younger than him. So neither got the chance to know him. Maybe one day before I'm gone and it's cool when hes older I can run one with him like my dad did when i younger. Of my dads stuff. Like 3 generations of knowledge and whatnot passed down. Idk jus think itd be cool.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> People talking about hype strains and all that shit.im here to tell u if gu actually used the jbeezy cut you'll gonna be in for a serious treat on his wed cake strain.im tempted to get 2 packs to find a male to back x to the cut.this thing is rediculous.
> 
> View attachment 4191238


I just threw 2 cannarado's East cakes (wedding cake x tk91) into flower tent tonight. I've been wanting to try a w. cake cross because photos like yours. Cheers man, she is looking good as hell.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just threw 2 cannarado's East cakes (wedding cake x tk91) into flower tent tonight. I've been wanting to try a w. cake cross because photos like yours. Cheers man, she is looking good as hell.


The smell on her is insanity.def not an all hype strain.i was very fortunate to meet someone that gifted me a few very nice cuts.if this is the same cut gu is using there should be some serious fire in them packs,


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2018)

Speaking of luck. I know CV isn't doing drops with gps anymore but the lvtk has potential. I'm just glad I didn't end up killing this one early on with my tupur debacle and I'm glad this wasn't't one of the 2 beans I sent my brother, lol.

She is looking to be a keeper for sure, another shot from tonite. Looks better on the phone but kind of weird here on RIU. 31 DAYS 12/12


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have some pretty rare stuff from my dad. I have an entire manilla envelope stuffed full of seeds. Individual packs. Some have like 5. Some have 10 or 12. And some have 60 to 70. Theres around 800 beans in it, jus guessing off the top of my head. Marked 1981-1983. And I have 13 of those folders all labeled different years, the '81 to '83 is jus the biggest folder. That's why it stuck out. Some of them are smaller like the size of license plate wide. And 6 or 7 inches long. Some have like only 50 beans total... All seeds from my dad collecting. I inherited it and around 19 grand worth of debt. From his house mortgage and truck payment when he passed. But anyway. Alot of it he used masking tape. To write on what they were. With pencil some with pen. I guess just whatever he had at the time. The masking tape got brittle and broke off. The pencil Mark's faded off and turned yellow. And you cant read them not all of them but some. I'm sure there some special stuff in them. And probably stuff that isnt around anymore. I'm hoping down the road when it become a norm like smoking a cigarette or those vapes. And 30 years my son can have some wicked stuff that's his granddads. Bc my dad passed about 6 months before my son was born. And my daughter is 2 years younger than him. So neither got the chance to know him. Maybe one day before I'm gone and it's cool when hes older I can run one with him like my dad did when i younger. Of my dads stuff. Like 3 generations of knowledge and whatnot passed down. Idk jus think itd be cool.


That's really cool. Those are some special beans you have there.


----------



## ray098 (Sep 2, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> what are you getting mammoth P for $ wise? That is the one thing that stops me from checking it out ever sort of. I have a few others I would like to try to just see what is up since they send out samples. I can't believe those samples are pretty dang good size from what y'all have been saying for the Athena Biosis one I think. I need to get that one for that deal of just shipping.


go to mammothmicrobes.com/samples/ for free mammoth p


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 2, 2018)

blizzardbush at 60. 
dcatcher at 60.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 2, 2018)

If anyone is on Instagram, could you check out ethos genetics n like my picture 
I have less than 1% the follower as my others, (I’m in 3rd to a tent !) 
Please help .


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just threw 2 cannarado's East cakes (wedding cake x tk91) into flower tent tonight. I've been wanting to try a w. cake cross because photos like yours. Cheers man, she is looking good as hell.


That's one of the crosses, I believe, he acknowledged people claiming they grew males if those are fems on IG. Just sayin. There were two TK91 crosses I think.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The smell on her is insanity.def not an all hype strain.i was very fortunate to meet someone that gifted me a few very nice cuts.if this is the same cut gu is using there should be some serious fire in them packs,


between jbeezy and the jungle boys and ricky and krome, seeing all those growers on IG is a treat. I even seen a warehouse grow with LED's, lol, for you light guys. There are some killer growers on there, for sure. Lot of little fellers startin out too on there.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> That's one of the crosses, I believe, he acknowledged people claiming they grew males if those are fems on IG. Just sayin.


I think it's going to be an issue in all of the tk91 crosses to be honest. I have a few packs of the tk91 drop, just gonna have to be vigilant. Genetically they're a goldmine, should be finding a few sexually stable plants and making tough decisions.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

FWIW, IMHE, Bounty Hunter is a better stone, smoother, not as sour and better yielder than the Night Rider. Doesn't stretch as much. Have to do the Cali Cannon to see how it measures up. again, jmho Think Im becoming a fan of the Legend in crosses.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 2, 2018)

My California Cannon have been very much Indica learners able to throw the most active user directly onto the couch.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My California Cannon have been very much Indica learners able to throw the most active user directly onto the couch.


sounds wonderful!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> People talking about hype strains and all that shit.im here to tell u if gu actually used the jbeezy cut you'll gonna be in for a serious treat on his wed cake strain.im tempted to get 2 packs to find a male to back x to the cut.this thing is rediculous.
> 
> View attachment 4191238


Dude! that's a nice looking bud!
You have clones?


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 2, 2018)

Just wanting to ask has anyone grown
Skydweller yet?
Thinking of starting this one next.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> sounds wonderful!


Have you tried hibernate?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried hibernate?


many moons ago, half couldn't get up and half males. But I keep hearing good about it


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Dude! that's a nice looking bud!
> You have clones?


I keep clones of everything


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I keep clones of everything


What kinda 'dry' weight do you think you'll get. A wild guess will do. lol
On a GPS note) I lost 2 more GPS plants to root rot. It has rained here almost everyday for over a month and wasn't prepared for this , I was dealing with the S1's. Curiosity of what they could have been drove me to put too much effort into a "worthless" cause. Now I am paying for it.
Dealing with thieves too. Wearing me out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What kinda 'dry' weight do you think you'll get. A wild guess will do. lol
> On a GPS note) I lost 2 more GPS plants to root rot. It has rained here almost everyday for over a month and wasn't prepared for this , I was dealing with the S1's. Curiosity of what they could have been drove me to put too much effort into a "worthless" cause. Now I am paying for it.
> Dealing with thieves too. Wearing me out.


Not sure honestly cause it's only 1 that I ran as I mailed off the other cuts I had from the original mom.i took a few cuts off the one I posted a pic of before I flipped her and now have those flipped.to 12,these are the ones I'm going to reverse and pollinate to get true wc s1's from.im making the CS this week to start spraying the branches.theres 6 gg4 and 6 wc in there.
I'm just now getting her dialed in as this is the second run.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not sure honestly cause it's only 1 that I ran as I mailed off the other cuts I had from the original mom.i took a few cuts off the one I posted a pic of before I flipped her and now have those flipped.to 12,these are the ones I'm going to reverse and pollinate to get true wc s1's from.im making the CS this week to start spraying the branches.theres 6 gg4 and 6 wc in there.
> I'm just now getting her dialed in as this is the second run.
> View attachment 4191434


I would almost be willing to 'donate" you 1 of my DIY's COB grow lights for some return donations. lol
I would be willing to build some lights for people if they were interested. (Only GPS gear under them for Mr. Einstein.) lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I would almost be willing to 'donate" you 1 of my DIY's for some return donations. lol


I got sunset sherb,sundae driver on my short list.im all about it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> That's one of the crosses, I believe, he acknowledged people claiming they grew males if those are fems on IG. Just sayin. There were two TK91 crosses I think.


I read the IG thread but I also take shit I read online with a grain of salt. Hell I read a lot of LVTK poor reviews and I'm glad I ignored them, lol. 

If the east cakes herm then they get culled, no biggie.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read the IG thread but I also take shit I read online with a grain of salt. Hell I read a lot of LVTK poor reviews and I'm glad I ignored them, lol.
> 
> If the east cakes herm then they get culled, no biggie.


I have a couple going right now too. I'm keeping a close eye on them and so far so good. 
I'll throw up some pics and updates in the Cannarado thread as things progress. I'll admit, I'll be a little disappointed if they herm. I really want to see what this TK91 male can do.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read the IG thread but I also take shit I read online with a grain of salt. Hell I read a lot of LVTK poor reviews and I'm glad I ignored them, lol.
> 
> If the east cakes herm then they get culled, no biggie.


well, when the breeder himself acknowledges, its not just a nobody review, I'd say its popped up a time or two, lol. But I would grow em out also, you never know. Rock on, lol


----------



## growslut (Sep 2, 2018)

@NoWaistedSpace check out Southern Ag's 'Garden Friendly Fungicide' to deal with root rot. After a few doses of that it should save your plants. Worked for my weed and roses


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> well, when the breeder himself acknowledges, its not just a nobody review, I'd say its popped up a time or two, lol. But I would grow em out also, you never know. Rock on, lol


Where did he acknowledge that males are coming from his TK91 crosses? I follow him on IG and haven’t seen it. I’m sure people are finding herms, it’s kinda impossible not to with those genetics. But straight up males could only mean pollen contamination, which would be REALLY shitty. 



Tangerine_ said:


> I have a couple going right now too. I'm keeping a close eye on them and so far so good.
> I'll throw up some pics and updates in the Cannarado thread as things progress. I'll admit, I'll be a little disappointed if they herm. I really want to see what this TK91 male can do.


TK91s are fem crosses, yeah?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where did he acknowledge that males are coming from his TK91 crosses? I follow him on IG and haven’t seen it. I’m sure people are finding herms, it’s kinda impossible not to with those genetics. But straight up males could only mean pollen contamination, which would be REALLY shitty.
> 
> 
> TK91s are fem crosses, yeah?


couple of days ago, someone mentioned it and he replied. It was only two of the crosses, the wedding cake and one other one, can't remember. People brought it up and he said he was rectifying the situation, more or less. I'll go back and look and see if I can't get the second one was mentioned.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> couple of days ago, someone mentioned it and he replied. It was only two of the crosses, the wedding cake and one other one, can't remember. People brought it up and he said he was rectifying the situation, more or less. I'll go back and look and see if I can't get the second one was mentioned.


Are these people finding actual males or just a bunch of herms? I’ve seen a few herm complaints, but nothing about males.

Oh shit, just saw this:


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where did he acknowledge that males are coming from his TK91 crosses? I follow him on IG and haven’t seen it. I’m sure people are finding herms, it’s kinda impossible not to with those genetics. But straight up males could only mean pollen contamination, which would be REALLY shitty.
> 
> 
> TK91s are fem crosses, yeah?


Yep, you're right. My bad. I rarely grow fems.
I'm still very curious about that TK91 though


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep, you're right. My bad. I rarely grow fems.
> I'm still very curious about that TK91 though


Yeah I was interested in it too. There’s a High Times interview with Cannarado where he says the TK91 is his favorite smoke, high praise indeed. Hope those crosses work out for everyone.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I would almost be willing to 'donate" you 1 of my DIY's COB grow lights for some return donations. lol
> I would be willing to build some lights for people if they were interested. (Only GPS gear under them for Mr. Einstein.) lol


I just realized you was talking about cobs,


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are these people finding actual males or just a bunch of herms? I’ve seen a few herm complaints, but nothing about males.
> 
> Oh shit, just saw this:


I wouldn't lie to ya, bruh!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 2, 2018)

I dont understand why these breeders are allowing male pollen anywhere near there S1 projects,I have a scrog full of wifi43,GG4 and a couple others.Anything in that screen that throws some pollen is gonna give me female seeds worth popping.If there gonna contanimate there work spaces at least keep the males on a separate location.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont understand why these breeders are allowing male pollen anywhere near there S1 projects,I have a scrog full of wifi43,GG4 and a couple others.Anything in that screen that throws some pollen is gonna give me female seeds worth popping.If there gonna contanimate there work spaces at least keep the males on a separate location.


I think there might be a lot of "sloppiness" going on in a rush to produce a product before the other guy. This game is not new and there are a lot of "crooks" out there and see you as only a $ sign.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I wouldn't lie to ya, bruh!


Didn’t think you would. I just like to see where the complaints are coming from.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 2, 2018)

Bounty hunter 9 weeks.

Dirt is buildasoil, water and recharge the first 4 weeks then water only. 1000 watt hps


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 2, 2018)

GPS Skywarden Week 5


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 2, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Bounty hunter 9 weeks.
> 
> Dirt is buildasoil, water and recharge the first 4 weeks then water only. 1000 watt hps
> 
> View attachment 4191580 View attachment 4191581 View attachment 4191582


That looks yummy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I have a couple going right now too. I'm keeping a close eye on them and so far so good.
> I'll throw up some pics and updates in the Cannarado thread as things progress. I'll admit, I'll be a little disappointed if they herm. I really want to see what this TK91 male can do.


I've got two phenos one short bushy and stacked nodes the other tall 3 times the height but only has 3 nodes


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 2, 2018)

kaneboy said:


> Just wanting to ask has anyone grown
> Skydweller yet?
> Thinking of starting this one next.


I popped 6 seeds this spring and got one female. Probably not an accurate rep of the strain, could be just a crazy fukn pheno. She has been the most unruly, gangly thing I've ever grown, wasn't prepared 
Very thin stemmed and brittle, needs support. Not sure when she is going to stop stretching, I have literally butchered her in an attempt to hold her back. Maybe a totally different creature indoor under lights.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2018)

Just when I thought I was done buying seeds for a while... got a pack of hibernate out-the-door for $23.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cool graph of cookies n chem.
> View attachment 4191209
> 
> https://www.cannabisreports.com/strain-reports/greenpoint-seeds/cookies-n-chem


Ghost and NL don't seem right?


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

Tomahawk
Copper Chem 
and
Cookies and Chem
Were all had by me in the auction tonight


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Tomahawk
> Copper Chem
> and
> Cookies and Chem
> Were all had by me in the auction tonight


That's a good way to offset the $13 shipping cost. 

I just waited until I had enough nuggets to cover shipping.


----------



## tatonka (Sep 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's a good way to offset the $13 shipping cost.
> 
> I just waited until I had enough nuggets to cover shipping.


I'm not joking, it was like the old days on the auction last night. Couple dollars a seed. Flagship strains for dirt cheap.
I am excited to see what's in these new to me packs.


WARNING: Do not automatically use your nuggets while scrambling to beat off the cart snipers. The default is to add them auto at checkout everytime.
This message is for everyone 
(I said beat off)


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just when I thought I was done buying seeds for a while... got a pack of hibernate out-the-door for $23.


I grabbed a pack for $28, probably my last buy of the discontinued.
I like me some sleepy weed at the end of the day, this should do it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grabbed a pack for $28, probably my last buy of the discontinued.
> I like me some sleepy weed at the end of the day, this should do it.


Hibernate looks very promising. 
"Short-medium" with a 7-8 week flower time is awesome! 

I don't enjoy growing lanky 10 week strains...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2018)

Hibernate is definitely short and strong and lives up to the name.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 3, 2018)

wished I'd got that one for replacement pack now, dagnabit!


----------



## J.James (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone got any advice on growing the Raindance Strain from GPS? Any issues to look out for?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 3, 2018)

Where is the Wedding cake and chem this morning. They aren't listed and City Slicker is sold out?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think there might be a lot of "sloppiness" going on in a rush to produce a product before the other guy. This game is not new and there are a lot of "crooks" out there and see you as only a $ sign.


In CO wouldnt be supprised if you have to have clean room setup to avoid both external and internal contamination.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2018)

Said good morning to 3 Dynamite Diesel at 43 days that are average size or better making nice frosty buds which smell wonderful and a bit of lemon and earthy hashy and dark tones. Buds now favoring a finger shape. All are strong and one very deep green leaves and other two more paler lime color. A few pistils turning a light rust.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2018)

J.James said:


> Anyone got any advice on growing the Raindance Strain from GPS? Any issues to look out for?


There was a member that's hasn't been around for a while that had a lot of good to say about raindance. It was the reason I started looking at gp. If I remember right he said multiple keeper phenos with which ever one he kept as the best. He said that's all his patients wanted was raindance.


----------



## Werp (Sep 3, 2018)

macsnax said:


> There was a member that's hasn't been around for a while that had a lot of good to say about raindance. It was the reason I started looking at gp. If I remember right he said multiple keeper phenos with which ever one he kept as the best. He said that's all his patients wanted was raindance.


member -chemphlegm I believe.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok I know I popped these seeds so damn long ago but we finally just got around to being able fit atleast Raindance #4 into flower and she did not disappoint in fact she was the favorite in the tent. Dont wanna slow the page down by loading too many pics at once so here's just some dried buds of rd#4 and sorry for only a couple plant pics
     
4 more phenos to grow out still, and this one is my favorite smoke atm out of GMO and Garlic Breath that were grown alongside. These are discontinued I noticed so dont snooze on the Raindance while you still have the chance people, especially if you're like me and love that GAS


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

Raindance again


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

J.James said:


> Anyone got any advice on growing the Raindance Strain from GPS? Any issues to look out for?


Very easy to grow, beautiful and not very leafy which makes trimming less of a tedious task. Potent, and my favorite part is the FLAVOR. My god does the Raindance pack some amazing flavor

...excuse my 3 posts in a row lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 3, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Ok I know I popped these seeds so damn long ago but we finally just got around to being able fit atleast Raindance #4 into flower and she did not disappoint. Dont load too many pics at once so here's just some dried buds of rd#4 and sorry for only a couple plant pics
> View attachment 4191956 View attachment 4191957 View attachment 4191958 View attachment 4191959 View attachment 4191965 View attachment 4191966
> 4 more phenos to grow out still, and this one is my favorite smoke atm out of GMO and Garlic Breath that were grown alongside. These are discontinued I noticed so dont snooze on the Raindance while you still have the chance people, especially if you're like me and love that GAS





kds710 said:


> Raindance again
> View attachment 4191967





kds710 said:


> View attachment 4191968
> 
> Very easy to grow, beautiful and not very leafy which makes trimming less of a tedious task. Potent, and my favorite part is the FLAVOR. My god does the Raindance pack some amazing flavor
> 
> ...excuse my 3 posts in a row lol


I wish I had a pack of these, yours look amazing.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I wish I had a pack of these, yours look amazing.


I know you'd do this one justice Lubda you gotta scoop some of these for sure and I appreciate the compliment


----------



## hillbill (Sep 3, 2018)

I do have 4 Copper Chem I think are 5 days in flower and not showing anything yet. Boys and girls will all live on this bunch. Also have a couple Black Gold just up from the dirt. Chuckin’ A!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I do have 4 Copper Chem I think are 5 days in flower and not showing anything yet. Boys and girls will all live on this bunch. Also have a couple Black Gold just up from the dirt. Chuckin’ A!


ah Black Gold, wish I got my hands on some packs of that while it was around. Having a hard time deciding which to do next, I'm leaning hard towards Copper atm. But I love GMO and GMO crosses so those Cowboy Cookies are inevitably getting ran in our room, super curious how well it'll blend with Gu's star dawg male..how can you go wrong with those parents together


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 3, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I do have 4 Copper Chem I think are 5 days in flower and not showing anything yet. Boys and girls will all live on this bunch. Also have a couple Black Gold just up from the dirt. Chuckin’ A!


Had 3 copper chem vegged for a 2 months .took 8 days to so sex. About 11 day in flower. 1 female 2 males . Killed the males . Have 1 skywarden with only one month veg . Flowering started same time. Still not showing sex . If male I'll just leave it tell strata dropping then take it out and save pollen.


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 3, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> Copper chem. 10 days flower.View attachment 4192006



Picture of health fine sir


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 3, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Picture of health fine sir


Thanks


----------



## kds710 (Sep 3, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> View attachment 4192014I View attachment 4192009 View attachment 4192009 skywarden View attachment 4192009 View attachment 4192009 View attachment 4192009View attachment 4192014


So far so good man. I'm looking forward to running the copper more than almost anything


----------



## Cptn (Sep 3, 2018)

let's see that sky warden. attachments not showing


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 3, 2018)

Cptn said:


> let's see that sky warden. attachments not showing


Those are the pic


Cptn said:


> let's see that sky warden. attachments not showing


Those are the pics I don't know what I did there . My error lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 3, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> Those are the pic
> 
> Those are the pics I don't know what I did there . My error lol.


lookin good on those skywardens bro, i'm growing a skywarden too good luck and have fun


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 3, 2018)

J.James said:


> Anyone got any advice on growing the Raindance Strain from GPS? Any issues to look out for?


Raindance is also constantly asked for from my friends. over all other gps.
All phenotype I experienced were massive and unruly.indoor.
Very branchy but the colas bulk like donkey carrots. Untopped they all formed massive 5 ft tall bushes that seemed almost as if mainlined looking at the canopy. But not. Rather intriguing structure if you have the room for more than one lol.
I build a tolerance so fast to this type but the first 3 people I let try it first thing in the morning ALL were over whelmed to the point of "something just isn't rite" and I've never in my life have heard ANY of them say this before. Like a soaring euphoria but puts a VERY distinct pressure on the frontal lobe.
We call it the helmet buzz.
Your helmet on yet bro?
Not even kidding LMAO
Any questions feel free


----------



## macsnax (Sep 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> member -chemphlegm I believe.


Yupper


----------



## Cptn (Sep 3, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> Those are the pic
> 
> Those are the pics I don't know what I did there . My error lol.


beautiful structure. Thanks, thought they were copper chem


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grabbed a pack for $28, probably my last buy of the discontinued.
> I like me some sleepy weed at the end of the day, this should do it.


I've got 2 going one looks a real indica


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Sep 3, 2018)

2easy said:


> Trim is done. Ready for the chop.
> 
> I already took some samples from this california cannon and it is the hammer. Not for the faint hearted or for those with things to do.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Cheesy Bo' Greesy (Sep 3, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Got any pics of the evergreens I got some that I just flipped 12/12 two days ago


Actually I do. How do you post pictures from your camera roll onto the site? Currently no Evergreen in flower so cant snap a pic. These are pics from the last grow.


----------



## klx (Sep 3, 2018)

Auctions took an early mark?


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 3, 2018)

What happend to their auctions? They dont load anymore and they had 15 hours left?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> What happend to their auctions? They dont load anymore and they had 15 hours left?


Auction ended 36 mins ago.


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Auction ended 36 mins ago.


Damn that sucks the timer was telling me 15 hours left, lol I just transferred money over to my credit card to buy some and bam! Their gone


----------



## klx (Sep 3, 2018)

Still says 15 hours for me as well. Oh well probably for the best as my wallet was wearing a hole in my pocket


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 3, 2018)

How often do they have them?


----------



## klx (Sep 3, 2018)

Leighbraz said:


> How often do they have them?


They have them often but usually just 3 strains at a time. For Labor day, every strain was up for auction.


----------



## Sandemo (Sep 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I remember that !


Low down dirty rat! Haha no more no more no more


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Cannavera or whatever the dudes name is, that had the Rasberry Kush fem seeds on GPS. looks like he doens't know his shit isn't fems either. 1 of the Rasberry Kush is a male. What is wrong with these damn breeders. Do you all need someone to show you how to make fem seeds. Do you need to go school because you breeders "suck" at it! You should be ashamed of yourselves for lying to your customers. When we purchase something, you expect to at least for it to be the right freaking sex.
I won't be buying his shit either now.
I feel like selling all my GPS gear and go and buy cuts of what I wanted to start with. I have 60 packs. Anyone want to buy all in 1 lump sum? lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 4, 2018)

First I've heard of that with the PRK or any of his gear. Most folks are just disappointed that it says the PRK yields heavily when it truly doesn't. 

Anybody else find males in ANY of the CVS gear? I have Trip Nova, LVTK, and Tennessee Kush #2 goin here...maybe 10 plants total....no funny biz whatsoever. Now that "Mimosa". One was pure hemp (wasn't budding so got the hack) ..the other..i dunno WTF it is. Never hermed..is a 6 ft tall female...budding.....but damn..smells like my lawn and i have no clue WTF I will do with it if it finishes.

best of luck to all. Looks like some may need it...


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cannavera or whatever the dudes name is, that had the Rasberry Kush fem seeds on GPS. looks like he doens't know his shit isn't fems either. 1 of the Rasberry Kush is a male. What is wrong with these damn breeders. Do you all need someone to show you how to make fem seeds. Do you need to go school because you breeders "suck" at it! You should be ashamed of yourselves for lying to your customers. When we purchase something, you expect to at least for it to be the right freaking sex.
> I won't be buying his shit either now.
> I feel like selling all my GPS gear and go and buy cuts of what I wanted to start with. I have 60 packs. Anyone want to buy all in 1 lump sum? lol


wow surprised. But to those looking to get the CV gear, take note that GPS isn't doing his seed drop anymore and also not anybody has heard from Rusty lately. So not sure why anyone would buy those seeds right now.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> T
> 
> This has turned out to be such a disappointing year. between the seeds and mother nature, looks like the kids are gonna do without milk this winter.
> Anyone have any "good" news today?


Good news in this neck of the woods- Put some Raspberry Kush x Cookies n Chem seeds I made in water for a soak. My cookies n chem females were very impressive.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> First I've heard of that with the PRK or any of his gear. Most folks are just disappointed that it says the PRK yields heavily when it truly doesn't.
> 
> Anybody else find males in ANY of the CVS gear? I have Trip Nova, LVTK, and Tennessee Kush #2 goin here...maybe 10 plants total....no funny biz whatsoever. Now that "Mimosa". One was pure hemp (wasn't budding so got the hack) ..the other..i dunno WTF it is. Never hermed..is a 6 ft tall female...budding.....but damn..smells like my lawn and i have no clue WTF I will do with it if it finishes.
> 
> best of luck to all. Looks like some may need it...


Same here. Ended up like you. 10ft and hasn't even started budding yet. Some of the S1's smelled like Diabalo from sweet seeds company. I believe they all came from Spain. The seeds came from Dinefem makes sense. I believe that is where the so called S1's came from.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

The RPK male and then both together and no i never mixed up the seeds with something else if someone is wondering.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cannavera or whatever the dudes name is, that had the Rasberry Kush fem seeds on GPS. looks like he doens't know his shit isn't fems either. 1 of the Rasberry Kush is a male. What is wrong with these damn breeders. Do you all need someone to show you how to make fem seeds. Do you need to go school because you breeders "suck" at it! You should be ashamed of yourselves for lying to your customers. When we purchase something, you expect to at least for it to be the right freaking sex.
> I won't be buying his shit either now.
> I feel like selling all my GPS gear and go and buy cuts of what I wanted to start with. I have 60 packs. Anyone want to buy all in 1 lump sum? lol


Ive got cannaventure gear from HD for yrs, no problems here, there irene is pretty good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Good news in this neck of the woods- Put some Raspberry Kush x Cookies n Chem seeds I made in water for a soak. My cookies n chem females were very impressive.


I am happy with GPS seeds. Everything I have dried and smoked has been pretty good. So many different tastes in the strains.
What other plant produces so many different smells. I don't believe there is another plant on earth that does this.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Ive got cannaventure gear from HD for yrs, no problems here, there irene is pretty good.


I think all of these companies cleaned their "cupboards" out this spring and took the money and ran.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Same here. Ended up like you. 10ft and hasn't even started budding yet. Some of the S1's smelled like Diabalo from sweet seeds company. I believe they all came from Spain. The seeds came from Dinefem makes sense. I believe that is where the so called S1's came from.


Dinafem doesn't sell regs at all


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Dinafem doesn't sell regs at all


Bulk seeds from Spain, i am about certain by what some of it tasted like. Whether dinefem or not. It was the "rip off" that matters the most. Not where they came from.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think all of these companies cleaned their "cupboards" out this spring and took the money and ran.


I got some Big Dan's shit just for the hell of it a while back, awwwwe yea fkn joker


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Bulk seeds from Spain, i am about certain by what some of it tasted like. Whether dinefem or not. It was the "rip off" that matters the most. Not where they came from.


I feel ye, I still got some going now as well, but dinafem did tell me they didn't have no part in that, I guess they wouldn't admit it if they did, but i really don't think they did.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I feel ye, I still got some going now as well, but dinafem did tell me they didn't have no part in that, I guess they wouldn't admit it if they did, but i really don't think they did.


i have 1 I will be hanging Xmas ornaments on. lol just now hairing out and was planted in april. lol
Sorry people, I am "venting" this morning.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> i have 1 I will be hanging Xmas ornaments on. lol just now hairing out and was planted in april. lol
> Sorry people, I am "venting" this morning.


Whats pissing me off is I bought the copycat shit too, its still in the fridge, don't wanna waist time on it if its shit too. Anyone flower any?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Whats pissing me off is I bought the copycat shit too, its still in the fridge, don't wanna waist time on it if its shit too. Anyone flower any?


I grew them hoping they were just reg seeds of the strain. I had 17 all together. Wedding cake, Mimosa, Do Si do's, Banana Kush and 1 other.That was a big chunk of space to waste.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 4, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> wow surprised. But to those looking to get the CV gear, take note that GPS isn't doing his seed drop anymore and also not anybody has heard from Rusty lately. So not sure why anyone would buy those seeds right now.


The drop is still happening with GLG, so obviously he’s still in contact with some people.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I grew them hoping they were just reg seeds of the strain. I had 17 all together. Wedding cake, Mimosa, Do Si do's, Banana Kush and 1 other.That was a big chunk of space to waste.


Probably shouldn’t have Waistedthespace.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Probably shouldn’t have Waistedthesoace.


I should have known better, I had hope they would turn out decent. Boy, was I wrong. I've had 1 or 2 that was decent smoke ad that was earlier in the season so I had hope for the rest. I believe these new "testers" of Gu's will be the last seeds I purchase for a while. I have a bunch of the strains I have worked with for almost 20 years I am gonna get back into and start making my own strains and start selling them. I wasn't interested in making strain, but just making seeds and see what i get.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Probably shouldn’t have Waistedthespace.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4192739


What movie was that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What movie was that?


That's from a rather short lived tv series called Jack of All Trades. Looks like YouTube has removed the opening credit sequence - the Best Ever !! - but it's @ 3:50 and worth it.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 4, 2018)

IDK, but seems like this might be the best place to post this question.

What makes an IBL?, What makes heirloom?
or is that the same question?

What should be the price difference vs. F1, S1 or other hybrid?

It does seem this industry has moved a bit quickly, botched batches of colloidal silver, unknown origin bulk batch seeds, creditcard processor issues.....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey guys it's voting time for the monthly photo contest over at greenpointseeds.com!
Go show your support, and pick your favorite photo! Hopefully mine lol but if not it's still fun to see!


----------



## Cptn (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> These will be available for those who cannot wait until testing is complete. Price will be $27 per pack for the initial release here: https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/gelato-33-city-slicker/


Hi @Gu~ !
Very excited about the upcoming release of City Slicker and Cake N Chem tomorrow! (to Diamond members)
Will the $27 introductory price apply to all levels? 
I am not a Diamond member 

Thanks in advance for details!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's from a rather short lived tv series called Jack of All Trades. Looks like YouTube has removed the opening credit sequence - the Best Ever !! - but it's @ 3:50 and worth it.


Everything hes in is great. The new evil dead series. Is great. But not as good as the old B movies..... but good nonetheless.

Shop Smart shop S mart.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Hi @Gu~ !
> Very excited about the upcoming release of City Slicker and Cake N Chem tomorrow! (to Diamond members)
> Will the $27 introductory price apply to all levels?
> I am not a Diamond member
> ...


You got to get to "Diamond" member. It is worth it!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Hi @Gu~ !
> Very excited about the upcoming release of City Slicker and Cake N Chem tomorrow! (to Diamond members)
> Will the $27 introductory price apply to all levels?
> I am not a Diamond member
> ...


I believe it will be $89.00 for non-diamond members. When its released non diamond members.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

I want that city slicker! I think the taste of that will be amazing


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Everything hes in is great. The new evil dead series. Is great. But not as good as the old B movies..... but good nonetheless.


He's made and been in a lot of crap, let's be real. Strangely worth it, tho.....

If you toked with Bruce, you'd be stoned with Brisco, Sam, Jack, Ash, Autolycus and the rest, 'cause they're all just Bruce being Bruce w/ different costumes, cast, and script. Did you know about the big roles that got away?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

Be nice if we could combine shipping on the auctions


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> He's made and been in a lot of crap, let's be real. Strangely worth it, tho.....
> 
> If you toked with Bruce, you'd be stoned with Brisco, Sam, Jack, Ash, Autolycus and the rest, 'cause they're all just Bruce being Bruce w/ different costumes, cast, and script. Did you know about the big roles that got away?


Yeah I'm Bruce fan through n through. When they filmed the evil dead. My mom got to meet him. She has pictures of him n her together on set. She did some money influx for the company that was shooting the film. It makes me jealous of my own mom.... me n my ol ladys first Netflix n chill kinda thing before Netflix was even around was a VHS tape of evil dead.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Be nice if we could combine shipping on the auctions


I think he may make a lil on the shipping, and when lowering the price that much it's may be most of what he makes from the shipping! So that could be why idk tho just an observation!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 4, 2018)

how many weeks did everybodies Cookies n Chem go?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think he may make a lil on the shipping, and when lowering the price that much it's may be most of what he makes from the shipping! So that could be why idk tho just an observation!


Idk bout lil! Lol , I picked up six that will all be shipped together proly, I think 2 came together at the right time , so $60 shipping. Of course that's ok at his price point but i wouldn't do that nowhere else


----------



## Cptn (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You got to get to "Diamond" member. It is worth it!


I guess you missed this post from @Gu~ 



Gu~ said:


> I’m going to release a few things next week for diamond members:
> 
> *CAKE N CHEM* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
> *CITY SLICKER* (Gelato #33 x Stardawg)
> ...


So . . . 
diamond - 9/5
gold - 9/12
everyone else - 9/19

Just trying to confirm *his *statement on price . . . another question you cannot answer for me @NoWaistedSpace


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I want that city slicker! I think the taste of that will be amazing


Wedding Cake was #1 on my list for the "We All Got Fooled That Day" , 1 min auction. lol
Gu said I had the 1st purchase that morning. I was a quick fool that day. haha!
Hey, does anybody wanna buy my S1's I have left? lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Wedding Cake was #1 on my list for the "We All Got Fooled That Day" , 1 min auction. lol
> Gu said I had the 1st purchase that morning. I was a quick fool that day. haha!
> Hey, does anybody wanna buy my S1's I have left? lol


What's wrong with ur s1?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

Cptn said:


> I guess you missed this post from @Gu~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about sir?
I meant for my statement was meant to go toward the perks of Diamond Members. Gold members get 8x nuggets. diamond members get 20x's for their purchases, so you see, Nuggets ad up fast. you get 80 per day, I get 200 per day. then there are those 'Double nuggets days", it's 40xs for Diamond members.
If it's about having to pay full price for something, you have your reasons, but i buy for the quality. you get what you pay for, but even at full price,GPS is still in the market with other seed companies. Am i right?
Edit) sorry I never answered your question. yes, they should be 27.00 to all customers, just at different times. My bad.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm Bruce fan through n through. When they filmed the evil dead. My mom got to meet him. She has pictures of him n her together on set. She did some money influx for the company that was shooting the film. It makes me jealous of my own mom.... me n my ol ladys first Netflix n chill kinda thing before Netflix was even around was a VHS tape of evil dead.


I met the guy who done the "duck calls" on the TV show 'HeeHaw" back in the day. lmao
Wait, is this allowed? We are going off GPS topic. 
Sorry Mr. Einstein, just poking at you.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What are you talking about sir?
> I meant for my statement was meant to go toward the perks of Diamond Members. Gold members get 8x nuggets. diamond members get 20x's for their purchases, so you see, Nuggets ad up fast. you get 80 per day, I get 200 per day. then there are those 'Double nuggets days", it's 40xs for Diamond members.
> If it's about having to pay full price for something, you have your reasons, but i buy for the quality. you get what you pay for, but even at full price,GPS is still in the market with other seed companies. Am i right?
> Edit) sorry I never answered your question. yes, they should be 27.00 to all customers, just at different times. My bad.


I would've pd full for the copper chem but I'm a sucker for any pure chem seed, wish I could find 91, D, Sis s1's


----------



## quiescent (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I would've pd full for the copper chem but I'm a sucker for any pure chem seed, wish I could find 91, D, Sis s1's


Csi Humboldt did chem 91s and useless is working on chem d s1s. Dunno about the 91s availability but some patience and you could be on the hunt with those chem d s1s.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 4, 2018)

maybe an indica dom pheno that doesn't stretch and take 11-12 weeks to finish


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Correction on Seed Drop
*Cake N Chem* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg) MORE INFO
*City Slicker* (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) MORE INFO

Diamond = Sept 5 (tomorrow)
Gold = Sept 6 (Thursday)
Everyone else = Sept 7 (Friday)
~
Also don't forget about the 666 sale right around the seasonal corner. So if you need to save, you've got about 2 months until the best deal every year.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Csi Humboldt did chem 91s and useless is working on chem d s1s. Dunno about the 91s availability but some patience and you could be on the hunt with those chem d s1s.


Useless? I'll ck out CSI and can you fill me in on the other, Thanks


----------



## quiescent (Sep 4, 2018)

Useful seeds, my bad lol.... Pretty torched lmao.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

Th


Gu~ said:


> Correction on Seed Drop
> *Cake N Chem* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> *City Slicker* (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> 
> ...


The best deal for every year??? OK so I can for a fact this is the first time a dude has made my dick hard!!!! Lmfao I'd love to see some more info on this sale!!!!!


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 4, 2018)

I've got some chem 91 s1 from CSI. Great company, customer service is on par with GPS. He responded to all my DMs on IG


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I would've pd full for the copper chem but I'm a sucker for any pure chem seed, wish I could find 91, D, Sis s1's


Wasn't one of the Chem's Sis phenos a "mango" smell?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Wasn't one of the Chem's Sis phenos a "mango" smell?


Im not sure , never had real deal sis or s1's , just crosses, but ive heard some say she's the underrated lil sister.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Correction on Seed Drop
> *Cake N Chem* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> *City Slicker* (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> 
> ...


What's the 666 sale? Sounds devilish


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> how many weeks did everybodies Cookies n Chem go?


My 3 went 74, 78, and 81 days past flip.


----------



## Werp (Sep 4, 2018)

I dunno, I got 6 orders placed with greenpoint mostly through the auction. I was afraid of someone swiping my item from my cart so every time I would checkout immediately after in hopes that if I had all my orders sent back in one envelope I would only be charged 13.00 dollars instead of 13 dollars for every order, makes sense right? I was told that would not be possible and that in order for them to pay their employees a livable wage I would have to pay all the shipping charges on each order...I dunno, thinking maybe just cancelling...I like Gu and all but Im not seeing the common sense here..maybe someone enlighten me....

On a brighter note, thanks bigbudhorns, My honeystomper seeds came into today with a bunch of freebies...psyched to give these a go


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Useless? I'll ck out CSI and can you fill me in on the other, Thanks


Csi 91 chem is real deal. It is clone only. He s1ed a chem '91 skva cut. 7 FEMs per pack. IBLS are 20 per pack regs. 88 bucks roughly at shn. Plus shipping. He has several older worked lines, and some newer crosses dropped. All legit.

Latest drop....


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> how many weeks did everybodies Cookies n Chem go?


From the looks of mine at like 27ish days in shes gonna be long. Atleast 70 probably more.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What's the 666 sale? Sounds devilish


66.6% off carts totalling $666 or more.

It's basically 70% off if you can spend around $250.

Happens on Halloween while you are tripping off quieting your dog down from all the doorbells.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 4, 2018)

Werp said:


> I dunno, I got 6 orders placed with greenpoint mostly through the auction. I was afraid of someone swiping my item from my cart so every time I would checkout immediately after in hopes that if I had all my orders sent back in one envelope I would only be charged 13.00 dollars instead of 13 dollars for every order, makes sense right? I was told that would not be possible and that in order for them to pay their employees a livable wage I would have to pay all the shipping charges on each order...I dunno, thinking maybe just cancelling...I like Gu and all but Im not seeing the common sense here..maybe someone enlighten me....
> 
> On a brighter note, thanks bigbudhorns, My honeystomper seeds came into today with a bunch of freebies...psyched to give these a go



It's more about my inability to combine orders on the backend. It's also an incentive to limit duplicate orders which or bad for a processing account, mailbox, and my mental health.

It didn't seem bad when shipping was $5, but I do understand the sting now.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Csi 91 chem is real deal. It is clone only. He s1ed a chem '91 skva cut. 7 FEMs per pack. IBLS are 20 per pack regs. 88 bucks roughly at shn. Plus shipping. He has several older worked lines, and some newer crosses dropped. All legit.
> 
> Latest drop....
> View attachment 4192896


He had a website where you could order directly from him. Not sure where it went? I want those PTK and Xmas. I grew Humboldt Purple Snow and it was awesome. I am popping some GPS soon. I had PH issues and killed all the GPS I've popped so far.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It's more about my inability to combine orders on the backend. It's also an incentive to limit duplicate orders which or bad for a processing account, mailbox, and my mental health.
> 
> It didn't seem bad when shipping was $5, but I do understand the sting now.


Yea 13 seems a Lil much for shipping but, between how fast it's delivered, the nice packaging and sometimes stickers it's worth it to me! BTW I didn't get stickers last time u hurt my feelings bro! Lol I'm just messing I'm sure I'll get more!


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 66.6% off carts totalling $666 or more.
> 
> It's basically 70% off if you can spend around $250.
> 
> Happens on Halloween while you are tripping off quieting your dog down from all the doorbells.


That’s a great sale but with Black Friday less than a month after I might just have to hold out to see what that sale is was a great one last year


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 4, 2018)

Here another one of my keepers of jelly pie!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Probably shouldn’t have Waistedthespace.


Lesson learned on that one.
I did grow those 3 out and took pollen and bred 3 of mine with it. and I got the seeds now. Nice looking seeds too. Big fat kids. Wanna grow them out and see what ya get? I'll send some your way.
I consider them to be a "rare" item,and you know what "rare" items are worth? $$$.
$6000 a pack sounds about right. And I won't put you through no "silly" auction. lmao!
But yea, you are right, i should have chucked all the S1's when the news of more and more males started showing up in packs everywhere.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 66.6% off carts totalling $666 or more.
> 
> It's basically 70% off if you can spend around $250.
> 
> Happens on Halloween while you are tripping off quieting your dog down from all the doorbells.


So this would be similar to the discount were getting with the auctions, but we'd be able to load our carts up and ck out one time. Saving on the multiple shipping costs, thats ideal


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> wow surprised. But to those looking to get the CV gear, take note that GPS isn't doing his seed drop anymore and also not anybody has heard from Rusty lately. So not sure why anyone would buy those seeds right now.


 I was a little harsh on Cannaventure this morning, sorry dude if your're reading this.
All I've heard are good things and I shouldn't be so quick to judge. I am glad 1 is male. Now I can keep the genetic line going. Thank you for that! They are 2 of the prettiest plants. Look like twins.
But there still is these 'males' coming out in these fem seeds from breeders. That is the issue.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 4, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Correction on Seed Drop
> *Cake N Chem* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> *City Slicker* (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update @Gu~ 
Can you confirm what member levels the $27 price applies to?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Csi 91 chem is real deal. It is clone only. He s1ed a chem '91 skva cut. 7 FEMs per pack. IBLS are 20 per pack regs. 88 bucks roughly at shn. Plus shipping. He has several older worked lines, and some newer crosses dropped. All legit.
> 
> Latest drop....
> View attachment 4192896


Yeah y'all got me sold on that chem! Thanks man and also that Xmas bud, read some about it on useful thread , where can ye get that?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah y'all got me sold on that chem! Thanks man and also that Xmas bud, read some about it on useful thread , where can ye get that?


https://humboldtcsi.com/product/79-xmas-bud-ibl/

PTK likely won’t be released for a bit. Nspecta has to work out compensation for people that shared the initial seed stock with him before his preservation run.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 4, 2018)

It’s a harrowing experience every time I take one of these gals out of the tent. They are to floppy for the move. 
Pebble Pusher #2


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah y'all got me sold on that chem! Thanks man and also that Xmas bud, read some about it on useful thread , where can ye get that?


I got some going now. They cracked in under 24hrs, and sprouted through the soil with another 36-48. Bc I kinda planted em deep. Prob woulda been up faster. 1 more week and one of them in going into the flower tent. To get a quick return on it to see how the smoke is. I've got a seed run coming up. With magnum opus. I wanna hit the chem 91 and make f2s of m.o. and hit a blueberry sunset. So I'm hoping the one I pick to flower out now is a keeper. If not I jus got whole another pack of em yesterday to find a keeper.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s a harrowing experience every time I take one of these gals out of the tent. They are to floppy for the move.
> Pebble Pusher #2View attachment 4193012


Those leaves look to lean toward the fpog side. Nice!


----------



## Leighbraz (Sep 4, 2018)

What's the go with shipping? I wanted to get stealth shipping but there wasn't an option for it?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Those leaves look to lean toward the fpog side. Nice!


I'm glad you guys know your stuff about these strains. They're all new to me. it's nice to see all of these in 1 place for my viewing pleasure.
Hey Mr. Einstein, where ya at buddy? 
We're talking GPS. You're missing out! lol


----------



## klx (Sep 5, 2018)

Well, as usual, I was totally wrong trying to predict the winning Gunslinger pheno while they were still growing. #6 clear winner. Frostiest, densest nuggs and wicked smoke. Finishing up 2nd run with her untopped this time and still branchy but with slightly bigger central cola. Not a huge yielder, always the way.

Day 61


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s a harrowing experience every time I take one of these gals out of the tent. They are to floppy for the move.
> Pebble Pusher #2View attachment 4193012


Definitely looks heavy FPOG.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It’s a harrowing experience every time I take one of these gals out of the tent. They are to floppy for the move.
> Pebble Pusher #2View attachment 4193012


Make you some hula hoops out that 1/2" water line.
Leave it open on the floor,set the plant inside,
slide them where you want them
snap it together and your plant will thank you.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Sep 5, 2018)

Sorry, been up guarding things and a little board.
[/QUOTE]

I feel you. Me and my old man dont leave home at the same time from 1st of August til about Thanksgiving. Vegetabilly is my ol man, he"s pulling plastic in the GH tropical storm Gordon supposed dump 5 inches here 800 miles north of the coast, woo-hoo.


----------



## gritzz (Sep 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Correction on Seed Drop
> *Cake N Chem* (Wedding Cake x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> *City Slicker* (Gelato 33 x Stardawg) MORE INFO
> 
> ...


Say gu....I should b diamond status,now how do I get the birds and cakes in my cart...?? Thanx


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 5, 2018)

7:30 they go live for diamonds. about 30 mins away.
Goldies get them tomorrow same time 
($27/pack)


----------



## macsnax (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm glad you guys know your stuff about these strains. They're all new to me. it's nice to see all of these in 1 place for my viewing pleasure.
> Hey Mr. Einstein, where ya at buddy?
> We're talking GPS. You're missing out! lol


Haha he's somewhere being angry.... I have a male and female fpog right now out I wouldn't know.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

What’s everyone’s GPS vault looking like mine is getting extensive


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

All the new gps guys are like who’s this guy with 5 packs of that evergreen we can’t buy anymore haha! The GP ogs know me lol.. sorry been out awhile spring and summer are my go seasons so I’m barley ever home got some of those evergreens just flipped and some TB so I’ll habe some pics coming in the next few weeks


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm heading over to pick up 3 packs of each and I am done buying seeds ,
till Gu hires me to oversee his new "Femmed" division and me and my cat can move to Colorado where life good. 
Only way I'll get to Colorado is win the GPS "Bud of the Year. 
Which that ain't happening real soon. I am way out classed. 
You all have this stuff down to a science.
I hate to even show my pics .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm heading over to pick up 3 packs of each and I am done buying seeds ,
> till Gu hires me to oversee his new "Femmed" division and me and my cat can move to Colorado where life good.
> Only way I'll get to Colorado is win the GPS "Bud of the Year.
> Which that ain't happening real soon. I am way out classed.
> ...


Practice makes perfect...
1 thing over the passed few years that really helped my skill set & help me progress as a grower is switching to perpetual harvest.
Instead of 5-6 crops a year, your doing 20-24.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 5, 2018)

Can't nobody win if you don't vote.

Click Here to Vote​


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

Damn, I feel like I just ripped Gu off. lol
Bought 3 packs of each of the testers for what price?
$13.00!!!
Come on everyone, where can you find another seed company better than GPS?
Definitely best in the US.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

Can’t wait to see pics of those stardawg bx hope more will be released


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Practice makes perfect...
> 1 thing over the passed few years that really helped my skill set & help me progress as a grower is switching to perpetual harvest.
> Instead of 5-6 crops a year, your doing 20-24.


Damn, that's a lot of runs. How do you keep that many going?
Harvest every 2 weeks?


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Damn, that's a lot of runs. How do you keep that many going?
> Harvest every 2 weeks?


This type of perpetual works best with clones that you know the finishing time for let’s say you have a 8 week strain you put one into flower every two weeks and by the time you have 4 flowering your pulling one out so yea every two weeks you could be harvesting a plant or more depending on space


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Damn, that's a lot of runs. How do you keep that many going?
> Harvest every 2 weeks?


Just have a spot for all stages n chop every 2ish weeks . 
When you start , fill 25% of flower, 2 weeks later ,fill 25% more etc. 
It’s easy when running clones , but when you start popping multiple packs , then add males, and pheno hunting , then the finishing times are different, it will keep you on your toes . If you can keep it rocking for a year with no stopping , you’ll be 10x ahead of where you would have been just runnning normally.
But .....

The suns up.....I’m trimming
The suns down....I’m trimming. 
Seems like any free time I have ....
I’m trimming .


----------



## Werp (Sep 5, 2018)

It's the new ganga growers TRIM-SLIM diet, grow so much, your so busy trimming you don't have time to eat!


----------



## Cptn (Sep 5, 2018)

Hi @Gu~ 

Can people use nuggets on the 2 new lines or is the $27 price enabled with an exclusive coupon code that blocks them?
Just wanting to know because I plan to buy at least one pack of other seeds at the same time and if I can't use nuggets I'll just order it today.

Thanks!


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 7:30 they go live for diamonds. about 30 mins away.
> Goldies get them tomorrow same time
> ($27/pack)


 i feel left out, i'm not a diamond or gold just a regular joe, does the 27$ packs still apply to me?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Just have a spot for all stages n chop every 2ish weeks .
> When you start , fill 25% of flower, 2 weeks later ,fill 25% more etc.
> It’s easy when running clones , but when you start popping multiple packs , then add males, and pheno hunting , then the finishing times are different, it will keep you on your toes . If you can keep it rocking for a year with no stopping , you’ll be 10x ahead of where you would have been just runnning normally.
> But .....
> ...


You need a trimming machine you ever looked into a twister?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm heading over to pick up 3 packs of each and I am done buying seeds ,
> till Gu hires me to oversee his new "Femmed" division and me and my cat can move to Colorado where life good.
> Only way I'll get to Colorado is win the GPS "Bud of the Year.
> Which that ain't happening real soon. I am way out classed.
> ...


Life's not always good in Colorado, it hailed on my house 2x this year(need a new roof), after getting my roof replaced because of hail damage last year. The hail also destroyed my outdoor garden and seriously damaged my car. Also the price of living/ rent has gone up tremendously because of all the transplants, and traffic...don't even get me started on the traffic...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You need a trimming machine you ever looked into a twister?


Yes, researched a lot about the T6
After talking to a the local hydro store , who won’t rent there’s anymore . I decided it wasn’t the unit for me. Looks cool, not worth 5k . (I’m not US)


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My 3 went 74, 78, and 81 days past flip.



Clones to?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> i feel left out, i'm not a diamond or gold just a regular joe, does the 27$ packs still apply to me?


I just gave you a "like". That should give you a huge "rush" happiness, unless you are a "FaceBook Junkie". It will only help with WD's for a minute, then you will be after another "status update". lol


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 5, 2018)

Lolol I ain't mad at all. I just take exception to simpletons trying to make me look bad lol. It's unfortunate they deleted the rest of the posts so no one will see how it played out.......

Winner winner chicken dinner rofl

I picked up 4 city slicker n 2 cake n Chem. I didn't really want the cakes but couldn't pass em up at 27.

I want the city slicker for a breeding project. I have gelato 33s1, 33rd degree, and it's it. Hoping for a stud gelato leaner. Feel like I should have got more but I'm already dreading trying to select a stud out of the 4 packs.

Really curious of the pheno ratios within, really hoping I can find a strong gelato stud.

Maybe in a cpl months I'll post some shots of my keepers-Lucky charms, stardawg (2010), fire alien kush and alien rock candy. Whatever i f2 gets hit to these as well.

Mint way to start to the day! Hope everyone is feeling it as well.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Yes, researched a lot about the T6
> After talking to a the local hydro store , who won’t rent there’s anymore . I decided it wasn’t the unit for me. Looks cool, not worth 5k . (I’m not US)


ouch...have you ever looked into a trimpro then? they are usually a lot less on the wallet .


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

I set my alarm to wake up and buy the Wedding Cake and Gelato 33 crosses, using my Diamond LVL status, but after a moment of clarity, my rational brain stopped me dead in my tracks.

I've got so many seeds including Wedding Cake crosses, that I really dont need more, even though it's an incredible value, being offered.


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2018)

Snagged a pack of each. Thanks Gu~!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Can't nobody win if you don't vote.
> 
> Click Here to Vote​


Voted for lub


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I set my alarm to wake up and buy the Wedding Cake and Gelato 33 crosses, using my Diamond LVL status, but after a moment of clarity, my rational brain stopped me dead in my tracks.
> 
> I've got so many seeds including Wedding Cake crosses, that I really dont need more, even though it's an incredible value, being offered.


I aspire to be at your level. I did the same thing, but I'm a sucker for a deal and pulled the trigger. If it wasn't for the breeding thing I would have passed myself.

You sir, are theeee man. Kudos to you!!


----------



## Cptn (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> *I've got so many seeds* including Wedding Cake crosses,* that I really dont need more*, even though it's an incredible value, being offered.


That's CRAZY TALK @Bakersfield 
You need to listen to the little guy on your left shoulder (the one that looks like your avatar) and just buy some.


----------



## Werp (Sep 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> i feel left out, i'm not a diamond or gold just a regular joe, does the 27$ packs still apply to me?


Yeah he should have a zirconia diamond / sterling silver membership to give out special deals for the regular joes. Entice the newbies...


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 5, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Can't nobody win if you don't vote.
> 
> Click Here to Vote​


was tough between @LubdaNugs and Greenthumbs119 but Lubda gets my vote


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I aspire to be at your level. I did the same thing, but I'm a sucker for a deal and pulled the trigger. If it wasn't for the breeding thing I would have passed myself.
> 
> You sir, are theeee man. Kudos to you!!


I respect your breeding goals. Good Genetics are the tools of the trade. No problem finding good genetics at Greenpoint Seeds.

I shut down the garden a couple of months ago, pushed myself away from the table, so to speak, in order to re evaluate my lifes goals, breeding and other wise.
Plus, I spent most of yesterday, separating about 2 quarts of my home chucked seeds and I'm starting to feel slightly bloated in my seed supply.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Clones to?


Didn't take any...all from seed.



Cptn said:


> That's CRAZY TALK @Bakersfield
> You need to listen to the little guy on your left shoulder (the one that looks like your avatar) and just buy some.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> ouch...have you ever looked into a trimpro then? they are usually a lot less on the wallet .


Ya, I rented one.
Put about 30-50g in , when it was done , it all went into the concentrate pile. 
I don’t member the name of the one I want, but it’s like 6-7k and right now there is other places I could use that $$$ 
Maybe one might show up under the festivus pole.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What are you talking about sir?
> I meant for my statement was meant to go toward the perks of Diamond Members. Gold members get 8x nuggets. diamond members get 20x's for their purchases, so you see, Nuggets ad up fast. you get 80 per day, I get 200 per day. then there are those 'Double nuggets days", it's 40xs for Diamond members.
> If it's about having to pay full price for something, you have your reasons, but i buy for the quality. you get what you pay for, but even at full price,GPS is still in the market with other seed companies. Am i right?
> Edit) sorry I never answered your question. yes, they should be 27.00 to all customers, just at different times. My bad.


I thought maybe like 25% off for silver and less for bronze. Or a set price like already but still increasing price for the other levels to.

But I'm in either way


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

So guys I had a huge issue with my account and after talking to @Gu~ for a little we found a solution. I won’t get into all the details but Just another testimonial that gu takes care of his customers in every way. Thanks man


----------



## nc208 (Sep 5, 2018)

Damn, based on these reviews of City Slicker and Cake N Chem I think I'll have to buy those. This Dennis guy seems to know his shit.

_"Rated 5 out of 5

Dennis – September 4, 2018

This is another one id like to do a grow journal for gu on the stoner haven forum to show whose has the best genetics around

1 out of 9 people found this helpful. Was this review helpful to you?"_


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Damn, based on these reviews of City Slicker and Cake N Chem I think I'll have to buy those. This Dennis guy seems to know his shit.
> 
> _"Rated 5 out of 5
> 
> ...


----------



## growslut (Sep 5, 2018)

Its a sausage fest in the tent. Out of the last 16 plants, 12boys/4girls.

Too bad I don't use males. One Lucky 7 male looked and smelled pretty amazing. Hope the females smell as nice. I'm sure the luck will turn and the girls will show up soon.

On some good news, pressed some of the Half & Half harvested last week into rosin--and it is hands down the best tasting and prettiest golden color (no matter what temp) of anything we've ever pressed yet. Really impressed with the CVS Half & Half--it has always been a strong vigorous grower in the garden and smoke wise it is some of my favorite CBD smoke I've ever had.

Still got a pound or so of flower left. The plan is to press most of the Half & Half into rosin and store the rosin for long term use


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 5, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I set my alarm to wake up and buy the Wedding Cake and Gelato 33 crosses, using my Diamond LVL status, but after a moment of clarity, my rational brain stopped me dead in my tracks.
> 
> I've got so many seeds including Wedding Cake crosses, that I really dont need more, even though it's an incredible value, being offered.


s.b.a, seed buyers anonymous meets every friday, if u need help, were here!


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> s.b.a, seed buyers anonymous meets every friday if u need help were here!


I’d graciously help you guys out by removing those addictive seeds from your members, it’s the first step to the cure!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 5, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its a sausage fest in the tent. Out of the last 16 plants, 12boys/4girls.
> 
> Too bad I don't use males. One Lucky 7 male looked and smelled pretty amazing. Hope the females smell as nice. I'm sure the luck will turn and the girls will show up soon.
> 
> ...


I've got three half & half outside that have been easy to grow so far. (purchased from greenpoint)
They are all heavy feeders.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Practice makes perfect...
> 1 thing over the passed few years that really helped my skill set & help me progress as a grower is switching to perpetual harvest.
> Instead of 5-6 crops a year, your doing 20-24.


SOG style? I got my idea from Mel Frank's book Cannabis Cultivation 2nd addition, 8 wk strain for every 2 wks harvest , flood tables was to much rockwool so I built some diy Aeroflo 36 . Works great if you don't have a lot of other things going on, time consuming. Winter was great but couldn't pull if off in the summer. I ran the cap 1 on 4 off timer trying keep the soup cool but it just didn't perform that way.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> SOG style? I got my idea from Mel Frank's book Cannabis Cultivation 2nd addition, 8 wk strain for every 2 wks harvest , flood tables was to much rockwool so I built some diy Aeroflo 36 . Works great if you don't have a lot of other things going on, time consuming. Winter was great but couldn't pull if off in the summer. I ran the cap 1 on 4 off timer trying keep the soup cool but it just didn't perform that way.


No, I have a plant count to maintain,
4 plants per light . If I could be happy with 4 strains , I’d probably do 9 . But i have so many packs waiting to be popped, that I figured I’d give some away. 
So many beans so little time....


----------



## boybelue (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No, I have a plant count to maintain,
> 4 plants per light . If I could be happy with 4 strains , I’d probably do 9 . But i have so many packs waiting to be popped, that I figured I’d give some away.
> So many beans so little time....


Yeah i keep forgetting about y'all's plant count. I think I'd rather have em set it up with counts outside and square footage in. Counting numbers inside seems kinda stupid to me. it's all about the canopy right?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah i keep forgetting about y'all's plant count. I think I'd rather have em set it up with counts outside and square footage in. Counting numbers inside seems kinda stupid to me. it's all about the canopy right?


Hey... just stop all that talk right meow. 
What it should be , is no different then tomatoes or peppers, and grow as much as you want, it’s a plant , not a couple bricks of yay .


----------



## boybelue (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey... just stop all that talk right meow.
> What it should be , is no different then tomatoes or peppers, and grow as much as you want, it’s a plant , not a couple bricks of yay .


True that! true that!


----------



## tatonka (Sep 5, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its a sausage fest in the tent. Out of the last 16 plants, 12boys/4girls.
> 
> Too bad I don't use males. One Lucky 7 male looked and smelled pretty amazing. Hope the females smell as nice. I'm sure the luck will turn and the girls will show up soon.
> 
> ...


I have been getting a lot of dudes lately myself.
Maybe something in the water? 
( bro science on my part)


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 5, 2018)

Dynamite diesel ...definitely not going to be fun trimming these


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 5, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hey... just stop all that talk right meow.
> What it should be , is no different then tomatoes or peppers, and grow as much as you want, it’s a plant , not a couple bricks of yay .


Whoa don’t go throwing the yay under the bus like that after all  it’s a nice looking plant itself. Now meff is something to bag on


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 5, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Dynamite diesel ...definitely not going to be fun trimming these


That looks like a tedious chop.  . I’ve been wondering what those looked like.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm loving the structure of Sundance Kid. Look at these two:





Compared to how my Bodega Bubblegum grows. Not dissatisfied at all with the BB, but very different plants. But if I had to choose one...



Edit: it occurs to me that I might have screwed up along the line with my BB causing them to get stretched out...not sure what I might have done, but I'm willing to accept this could be my fault.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 5, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> That looks like a tedious chop.  . I’ve been wondering what those looked like.


Took a clone from The indoor mom which went 11 weeks and was pretty airy and leafy but did have a nice functional day high 

Here’s some dried shots from one of the two phenos I had ...not sure which one tho d finitely has some ecsd resemblance


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 5, 2018)

The Deputy in the GH is frosting up earlier and heavier than the one I had indoors.
Really like this strain for a git up in the morning and get shit done smoke.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Deputy in the GH is frosting up earlier and heavier than the one I had indoors.
> Really like this strain for a git up in the morning and get shit done smoke.View attachment 4193542


I was really looking forward to The Deputy, all 5 of mine were awesome looking plants...they were also all male. That was a damn shame...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

Does anyone have any CackleBerry close to finishing?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was really looking forward to The Deputy, all 5 of mine were awesome looking plants...they were also all male. That was a damn shame...


I had the same shit luck with Tombstone 5/5 and Cookies n Chem 6/6

I'm "hoping" that just ups my odds for girls when I germ the rest of them.


NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does anyone have any CackleBerry close to finishing?


If you do a search, Bob Zmuba posted some beautiful pics of Cackleberry.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had the same shit luck with Tombstone 5/5 and Cookies n Chem 6/6
> 
> I'm "hoping" that just ups my odds for girls when I germ the rest of them.


I can't complain too much. I had 4/5 Sundance that were female (one died as a seedling) and 4/5 Bodega Bubblegum were female (one was a runt and was subsequently culled).

Good luck on your future ratios.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was really looking forward to The Deputy, all 5 of mine were awesome looking plants...they were also all male. That was a damn shame...


Getting to sort male for pollen, and I was going along rubbing and sniffing and "pow",this one, has a strong terpene profile, I can smell it. Turns out this one is the Lupine Lime. sweet, "cherry" flavor. Been looking for a "cherry" pheno for years since I heard about Subs , 'O Danny boy" . 
I wonder if any of the RIU has this particular strain in their seed collection. Love to own a few seeds of this. All I heard was how good the flavor was years ago. Gonna keep this male.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 5, 2018)

@NoWaistedSpace
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-539#post-14061200
Bobs pics and Sourgummys reports of lime and Sprite sold me on it.

THT has some pics and reports on it too


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

My Night Rider and Raindance are starting to put some energy into flowering. I'll get some pics taken of those in the next couple days.

Here's a shot of the Raindance, I'm a sucker for pink pistils.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had the same shit luck with Tombstone 5/5 and Cookies n Chem 6/6
> 
> I'm "hoping" that just ups my odds for girls when I germ the rest of them.
> 
> If you do a search, Bob Zmuba posted some beautiful pics of Cackleberry.


Thanks Tang! My 1st try with CB was a flop, not 1 female, This time, I have a better ratio finally. I wonder if I breed Lupine Lime and CB together, what will I get? Could you run some "hypothetical" calculations towards the outcome of combining these 2 strains? That would be great, lol


----------



## Florigrown (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## slow drawl (Sep 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was really looking forward to The Deputy, all 5 of mine were awesome looking plants...they were also all male. That was a damn shame...


I popped 6 seeds and got 4 females to chose from, I suspect the 5 I have left will be boy dominate.
I did take some cuttings and give em to a buddy, so if this one is worth it I can keep her going.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Thanks Tang! My 1st try with CB was a flop, not 1 female, This time, I have a better ratio finally. I wonder if I breed Lupine Lime and CB together, what will I get? Could you run some "hypothetical" calculations towards the outcome of combining these 2 strains? That would be great, lol


Hypothetically? Loads of lime and funk


----------



## Florigrown (Sep 5, 2018)

Heres my cookies as well. The one I didnt top turned into a tower. The milk jug one has a really fruity scent


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 5, 2018)

Another week these are going to the big buckets.
I noticed the pebble pushers are more vigorous than the sundaes.guess well see when they get going.just something I noticed.also the sundaes are a little more shorter and fat.these are all females.i already sexed the moms and took cuts.the nodes are all offset and mature so it should be a good run





Also you'll was talking about seeds earlier.
My wifi 43 threw balls on the lowers and I got seeds on wed cake ,gg,wifi,a dub and purp punch lol.
The first time I actually didnt get pissed off.theyll be fire in every one of them seeds.
Those up top are gonna take the place of these in a couple weeks.these are the ones that got knocked up.not to bad,mostly all the low shit.prob 200 seeds total on all the bottom suff.maybe a couple here and there on the tops.theyll be chopped before the other side starts to really flower.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That looks like Amethyst. Remember that?


No, can't say as I do. What is it?


----------



## THT (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does anyone have any CackleBerry close to finishing?


I do. I'll post a few pics shortly


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 5, 2018)

Popped 4 Cali cannon 4 pioneer 4 Sundance the hunt is on I love how they are all unique 
Lots of big wide India leaf I love it


----------



## THT (Sep 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Does anyone have any CackleBerry close to finishing?


ok so maybe not.. 'Close'.. but not too far either


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 5, 2018)

Cookies n Chem setting up to yield like crazy. And what a frost monster. Only day 30. Trichs every where. Even on lower bottom fans. I am super stoked to see her fill in. I think shes gonna throw a huge donkey... and at first she was hardcore sweet chem. Her tones have turned more cookie n cream. With that stardawg funk leaning on the back end. Shes gonna go the distance. I can tell already shes gonna be one of those that jus keeps throwing pistils. So stoked to watch this play out....

Edit: and by the looks of the fans and trich production. I'm thinkn shes a starfighter leaner which is a complete fuckn score. Anyone have any experience with real starfighter? @Gu~


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 5, 2018)

Chopped a couple pieces of bubblegum today.. I was pleasantly surprised how much it smelled like bubblegum while trimming.. Easy to grow and trim.. Packed on quite a bit of weight the last 10 days or so.. expecting an above average yield.. nice dense buds.. Cant wait to deliver a smoke report


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 5, 2018)

14 days of 12/12 today. the two lvtk have the same, super pungent stem rub. almost offensive tbh, so i am excited to see what they produce.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 6, 2018)

Skypilot
 
Loving this girl, dense buds, thick hanging smell which I can't describe . She was in my main tent which was chopped at the weekend. Finishing her off in the 1212 from seed tent.

1212 from seed plants

Pioneer Kush #5
 
Very dense, musky skunky notes, 3 phenos which are very uniform in bud structure only vary on height

Hibernate
 
Leaves have that velvet feeling to them, acrid / industrial chemical notes on the nose. I've another pheno which again is very uniform in bud structure just varies in height.

Cowboy Cookie - tester
 
Running two phenos which are similar in height and structure this one has the frost though. Putrid notes from both plants..I like


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 14 days of 12/12 today. the two lvtk have the same, super pungent stem rub. almost offensive tbh, so i am excited to see what they produce.


Hope you got lots of head room. They look very healthy.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 6, 2018)

Some of yer stories are reminding me why I only run fem/S-1s these days. I was a 9 out of 10 males guy...time and time again. Then the female would be the runt/mutant. I don't run indoors anymore but I might buy a tent and to do some S-1's this Winter ...cus I have stable genetics and I make em better than (it seems) some of these "breeders"...LOL. ) Never had a single herm from my own gear. Maybe it's cus I ran the clone for YEARS before making a copy of it? Nah...that can't be it! Pfffttt...fart..burp....


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 14 days of 12/12 today. the two lvtk have the same, super pungent stem rub. almost offensive tbh, so i am excited to see what they produce.


Good job on training those, looks like they will produce well. I wish I'd have spent more time bushing mine up like yours.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Some of yer stories are reminding me why I only run fem/S-1s these days. I was a 9 out of 10 males guy...time and time again. Then the female would be the runt/mutant. I don't run indoors anymore but I might buy a tent and to do some S-1's this Winter ...cus I have stable genetics and I make em better than (it seems) some of these "breeders"...LOL. ) Never had a single herm from my own gear. Maybe it's cus I ran the clone for YEARS before making a copy of it? Nah...that can't be it! Pfffttt...fart..burp....


I've always had good luck with fems and only one nanner that I've known of. Ran a Mekong High from Dutch Passion for 13 weeks trying for some amber, it was a no go but I did get this...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Another week these are going to the big buckets.
> I noticed the pebble pushers are more vigorous than the sundaes.guess well see when they get going.just something I noticed.also the sundaes are a little more shorter and fat.these are all females.i already sexed the moms and took cuts.the nodes are all offset and mature so it should be a good run
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great song too boot.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 6, 2018)

Cookies n chem. Nice lil .67 gallon coala. Good stuff guys.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 6, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush. She is worth it but sucks to trim.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 6, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> View attachment 4193879
> View attachment 4193881
> 
> Pure Raspberry Kush. She is worth it but sucks to trim.


Since 1 of my RPK's turned male, I am gonna have a bunch of babies. They are beautiful plants and I already see the potential from them


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Since 1 of my RPK's turned male, I am gonna have a bunch of babies. They are beautiful plants and I already see the potential from them


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Since 1 of my RPK's turned male, I am gonna have a bunch of babies. They are beautiful plants and I already see the potential from them


The effects match the beauty. Why Im breeding with it.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had the same shit luck with Tombstone 5/5 and Cookies n Chem 6/6
> 
> I'm "hoping" that just ups my odds for girls when I germ the rest of them.
> 
> If you do a search, Bob Zmuba posted some beautiful pics of Cackleberry.


My 4 last Copper Chem are all boys which makes 3 females for 13.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've always had good luck with fems and only one nanner that I've known of. Ran a Mekong High from Dutch Passion for 13 weeks trying for some amber, it was a no go but I did get this...View attachment 4193834


Looks like a reveg


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

Dammit. 

I feel like pulling the trigger on City Slicker, but I've got so many seeds.

It's untested, but given the genetics, it's unlikely to be a dud. 

Dammit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks like a reveg


Definitely.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 6, 2018)

A


blowincherrypie said:


>


n unexpected pleasure. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 6, 2018)

Do


Chunky Stool said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I feel like pulling the trigger on City Slicker, but I've got so many seeds.
> 
> ...


Might as well do it. Only 27.00. You know you want ti. lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2018)

Hibernate x2


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hope you got lots of head room. They look very healthy.


it's a gorilla tent so they still have almost 3 feet to the lights, but i do hope they stop stretching soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm kinda bummed about Cult Classics getting dropped by greenpoint. 
Jupiter & Beyond was a total bust, but my 'Purification' plants turned out great. (The runt accidentally got monster cropped and is still outside.)


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I feel like pulling the trigger on City Slicker, but I've got so many seeds.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean but, I still grabbed two packs of each. The genetics are too much to resist.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it's a gorilla tent so they still have almost 3 feet to the lights, but i do hope they stop stretching soon.


How far in are you in. The pheno I run stretched 5+ ft. I wasnt ready for it. Had to chop her down. Took clones. I'll run her again and flip her sooner. She was only like 20" tall in 5gal radiclebag when I flipped. I even broke her in half hoping it would help. But it didnt. She jus kept going. I cut her at like 28-30- days in and she was still stretching inches a day.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dammit.
> 
> I feel like pulling the trigger on City Slicker, but I've got so many seeds.
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to take some of those bothersome seeds off your hands free of charge.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'd be happy to take some of those bothersome seeds off your hands free of charge.


I've got seed analysis paralysis for my next run. 

Going to run hibernate for sure and maybe cookies n chem or sundance kid. 
But city slicker looks like it might be better than CnC or SDK. 

And I've got some new cult classic beans that look awesome... 

dammit


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How far in are you in. The pheno I run stretched 5+ ft. I wasnt ready for it. Had to chop her down. Took clones. I'll run her again and flip her sooner. She was only like 20" tall in 5gal radiclebag when I flipped. I even broke her in half hoping it would help. But it didnt. She jus kept going. I cut her at like 28-30- days in and she was still stretching inches a day.


 they're 2 weeks into 12/12 in the picture. i turned the lights up a bit yesterday as well, so we'll see where we land in terms of final stretch. i am guessing they will only stretch for another week or two. i took a couple cuts of each plant as well which rooted up fast and are now growing strong, so if either is great or if i feel i need to give them another run i am all set.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Sep 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got seed analysis paralysis for my next run.
> 
> Going to run hibernate for sure and maybe cookies n chem or sundance kid.
> But city slicker looks like it might be better than CnC or SDK.
> ...


When I come to an impasse on what to pop, I put the choices on paper, in a hat, n reach in and pick. Or I go by what's oldest. I feel your pain, good luck. The good news is you can't go wrong with any of them!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> they're 2 weeks into 12/12 in the picture. i turned the lights up a bit yesterday as well, so we'll see where we land in terms of final stretch. i am guessing they will only stretch for another week or two. i took a couple cuts of each plant as well which rooted up fast and are now growing strong, so if either is great or if i feel i need to give them another run i am all set.


Here the pheno I have. You can see day one flower to the day I chopped it even after I broke the main over to help head height.... I have clones of it. That need to reveg some more to get a normal looking clone off of it. As soon as it does. I'll take cut, root, and flip. And see if I can manage the stretch this time. If I would've only had it in the tent I would've been ok. But I had 4 other in with it at the time. She def was putting out the frost. But she was making some weird looking colas. Very spaced out bud sites but right knitted on each cola. Look like a ton of shooter marble sized bud when it finishes I'm guessing.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Here the pheno I have. You can see day one flower to the day I chopped it even after I broke the main over to help head height.... I have clones of it. That need to reveg some more to get a normal looking clone off of it. As soon as it does. I'll take cut, root, and flip. And see if I can manage the stretch this time. If I would've only had it in the tent I would've been ok. But I had 4 other in with it at the time. She def was putting out the frost. But she was making some weird looking colas. Very spaced out bud sites but right knitted on each cola. Look like a ton of shooter marble sized bud when it finishes I'm guessing.
> View attachment 4193973 View attachment 4193974 View attachment 4193975 View attachment 4193976 View attachment 4193978 View attachment 4193980 View attachment 4193981 View attachment 4193982


Tent looks awesome!! Crushin it.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 6, 2018)

The night rider lady I have, when she just popped out of the seed, smelled like hippie armpit funk with a little deodorant to cover it. Now the taste is starting to be just that. Mmmm. Dank funk nasty. My buddy said she tasted a little like dryer sheets at the beginning of the cure but she’s really rounded out.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 6, 2018)

A good friend bought packs of Copper Chem and gifted them/persuaded me to grow some out. These were the first M/F seeds I've popped in about 8 years. I dropped 8....got 2 females. I didn't need the extra count on hand...so i gave them to a guy i know (along with 6 Blueberry Gas plants from Tiger Trees that went 6 out of 8 females) that has a TBI and buys too much weed in the stores....so we will see what they are like in a month or so. The fem Stardawg crosses I made a few years ago came out very nice/are very stable. Amnesia...Purple Cheddar...Lem Chem...


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Looks like a reveg


I don't think so..
That's just the tip of one of these I left on the plant. Fluffy, airy non potent buds.
Sorry non GP talk..


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I don't think so..
> That's just the tip of one of these I left on the plant. Fluffy, airy non potent buds.View attachment 4194094
> Sorry non GP talk..


Those are strange looking buds tho. I bet those will be a nightmare to trim..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I don't think so..
> That's just the tip of one of these I left on the plant. Fluffy, airy non potent buds.View attachment 4194094
> Sorry non GP talk..


Looks like your "bloom clock" restarted about three weeks ago.

Some people call it "monster cropping" and do it on purpose. 

Mine was an accident -- and I trimmed the shit out of it to open for air flow.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those are strange looking buds tho. I bet those will be a nightmare to trim..


Have never seen or grew anything like it. 
I'm an old school dude and wish I could bring back the thai I was getting in the late 70s.
This had no similarity at all.
It was weak sauce and not worth it, I just gave it away.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Have never seen or grew anything like it.
> I'm an old school dude and wish I could bring back the thai I was getting in the late 70s.
> This had no similarity at all.
> It was weak sauce and not worth it, I just gave it away.


It's a reveg (similar to monster cropping a clone).
Some growers also do it to lanky strains to make them grow dense bud groups instead of golf balls.
Mine was an accident. (long story)
The strain in my pic is 'Purification' by cult classics and it's lanky with super thin stems.
It will be interesting to see how my little monster turns out...


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've always had good luck with fems and only one nanner that I've known of. Ran a Mekong High from Dutch Passion for 13 weeks trying for some amber, it was a no go but I did get this...View attachment 4193834


Did you just run 12/12 or try 11/13 or 10/14? Just curious as I have some landrace sativas I want to pop indoor.
Only on my second grow, but I grew delicious seeds and CSI on my first grow. Both were awesome and no nanners


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

@slow drawl looks like your timer might be having "issues". 

Just trying to help...


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 6, 2018)

grabbed a pack of each of the new strains today.
thanks @Gu~


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> grabbed a pack of each of the new strains today.
> thanks @Gu~


Kinda hard not to, eh? I sure as hell don't need them, but that didn't stop me from grabbing a pack each and a Pebble Pusher for $35 at auction.

Damn you Gu~!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 6, 2018)

I know I said my lvtk pheno wasn't smelling like lemons but I can now say that has changed. At about 5 weeks 12/12 and she is now definitely smelling like lemon candy ie jolly ranchers or starburst. Super stoked to finish her and smoke that shit. 

It ain't shit until you smoke it. I've had pretty buds smoke like shit and ugly buds that smoked wonderfully, can't judge a book by it's cover but if you could, cough cough IG, then my pheno of lvtk is a winner. Photogenic for sure.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 6, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1. This one smells like sweet lime candy and gas. I can’t wait to harvest these gals. They have been overpowering my scrubber for the past few weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

@Gu~ 
As a gold member I should still be able to order city slicker and/or cake n chem for $27 -- for another 3 hours. (11 PM pacific, 12:00 Mountain) 

But the price went to $89 at 8:00 PM (10 minutes ago). 

Clearly a bug...


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Kinda hard not to, eh? I sure as hell don't need them, but that didn't stop me from grabbing a pack each and a Pebble Pusher for $35 at auction.
> 
> Damn you Gu~!!


 wedding cake x stardawg is one i've been pining for since i discovered greenpoint. and it will also be my only access to the larry bird (gelato 33)


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 6, 2018)

10 packs of each up on auction to go through the night


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~
> As a gold member I should still be able to order city slicker and/or cake n chem for $27 -- for another 3 hours. (11 PM pacific, 12:00 Mountain)
> 
> But the price went to $89 at 8:00 PM (10 minutes ago).
> ...


Oooh hopefully you get it figured out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Oooh hopefully you get it figured out.


Meh, it's really not a big deal.

I'll just run the cookies n chem. Already got 2 packs waiting to get popped.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 6, 2018)

I was just getting payment together on today's order. I guess I have to wait for them to send me a shipping label? 13 dollar shipping isn't too bad for both ways. A few months back I stood in line at the po for like 15 minutes only to find out I had filled out an overnight envelop. I said f it and paid the 25 to send the overnight instead of going to the back of the line.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Did you just run 12/12 or try 11/13 or 10/14? Just curious as I have some landrace sativas I want to pop indoor.
> Only on my second grow, but I grew delicious seeds and CSI on my first grow. Both were awesome and no nanners





Chunky Stool said:


> @slow drawl looks like your timer might be having "issues".
> 
> Just trying to help...


Ya'll are funny...


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Ya'll are funny...View attachment 4194267


I missed his comment. stoner here...i'm was actually being serious. i'm the noob. just trying to learn what I can do indoor as outdoor isn't an option for me where i live. i have low ceilings in my basement. those are super models. tall and skinny


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Ya'll are funny...View attachment 4194267


I didnt mean to hit your feels. It jus looks like the buds started budding. Then stopped. Started vegging, then started flowering again except instead of adding more calyxes and pistils to already formed bud sites. It looks like it foxtailed tons of finger on the outside of the buds. It might just be the picture idk. But the first pic you posted they looked weird AF.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> I missed his comment. stoner here...i'm was actually being serious. i'm the noob. just trying to learn what I can do indoor as outdoor isn't an option for me where i live. i have low ceilings in my basement. those are super models. tall and skinny


I'm only on my 2nd indoor, I've still got a lot of shit to learn myself. 
This is a good place to learn for sure, lot of pro growers in these threads.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I didnt mean to hit your feels. It jus looks like the buds started budding. Then stopped. Started vegging, then started flowering again except instead of adding more calyxes and pistils to already formed bud sites. It looks like it foxtailed tons of finger on the outside of the buds. It might just be the picture idk. But the first pic you posted they looked weird AF.


Yeah weird plant for sure.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 6, 2018)

So does this mean that the deal won't be on for tomorrow $27 for regular Old Joe on the new strains??


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've always had good luck with fems and only one nanner that I've known of. Ran a Mekong High from Dutch Passion for 13 weeks trying for some amber, it was a no go but I did get this...View attachment 4193834


Reveg ?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Cause it sucks...
> 
> The 945(with 3 bulbs) sucked
> 
> ...


Whoever thinks that cmh 1000 sucks is crazy.i got almost 2 weeks with it over a 4x5 and its next to 800 watts of cobs and I have to say the growth under it is impressive.nothing even close to the two 315s I had.its blowing them out of the water.
Just saying whoever said it sucked needs to figure out why they was doing different.
I have nothing negative to say about it at all.

Cmh on the left.anything that can hang with 15 cobs over a 4x5 @ 53 watts a piece has my attention.



 

Cmh


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a reveg (similar to monster cropping a clone).
> Some growers also do it to lanky strains to make them grow dense bud groups instead of golf balls.
> Mine was an accident. (long story)
> The strain in my pic is 'Purification' by cult classics and it's lanky with super thin stems.
> It will be interesting to see how my little monster turns out...





whytewidow said:


> I didnt mean to hit your feels. It jus looks like the buds started budding. Then stopped. Started vegging, then started flowering again except instead of adding more calyxes and pistils to already formed bud sites. It looks like it foxtailed tons of finger on the outside of the buds. It might just be the picture idk. But the first pic you posted they looked weird AF.


I used to grow straight outdoors (as opposed to greenhouses like I use now) year round here in Hawaii and grew far leaning tropical strains for the most part because they hold up better in my rainy and humid area. There are definitely equatorial sativas that can take on that look without it being a reveg.

I actually like those lanky looking sativas. They usually pack some crazy head fire and are really unlikely to mold even with a lot of rain. I don't grow them anymore because the market wants denser nugs, which is too bad because a lot of people are missing out on some great mind altering sativa goodness.

There were also some that were waaaay too racey and paranoia inducing for at least the first 30-60 minutes. I don't miss those ones that much, ha ha!

@slow drawl sorry to hear yours sucked.

And to keep it Greenpoint relevant:

Some nug shots of my Raindance keeper from my first pack. Beautiful, strong plant that yields really well and smells nasty. One of the guys helping me harvest said it smells like piss. I don't think that's totally accurate, but it is nasty, ha ha!
  

One of my Copper Chems this round. It was about 7.5 ft. tall before the top cola started leaning. Big thick colas and it smells spot on to Chemdog.


Flowers of the same Copper Chem


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Whoever thinks that cmh 1000 sucks is crazy.i got almost 2 weeks with it over a 4x5 and its next to 800 watts of cobs and I have to say the growth under it is impressive.nothing even close to the two 315s I had.its blowing them out of the water.
> Just saying whoever said it sucked needs to figure out why they was doing different.
> I have nothing negative to say about it at all.
> 
> ...


A 1000lec watt light,that beats 2 315lec is common sense ... that's nothing new

Maybe you just don't know how to run the 315lec?

Who knows.

That post was in yo mind that long? What else do you think about?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I used to grow straight outdoors (as opposed to greenhouses like I use now) year round here in Hawaii and grew far leaning tropical strains for the most part because they hold up better in my rainy and humid area. There are definitely equatorial sativas that can take on that look without it being a reveg.
> 
> I actually like those lanky looking sativas. They usually pack some crazy head fire and are really unlikely to mold even with a lot of rain. I don't grow them anymore because the market wants denser nugs, which is too bad because a lot of people are missing out on some great mind altering sativa goodness.
> 
> ...


Those look outstanding!! I love those pink pistils I keep seeing on Raindance.

There's some journals on here from some of those hard core sativa growers and Slowdrawls pics do look very similar to many equatorials. Lots of stacked tiny calyxes and airy fox tail buds with the single leaves. I suppose they can kinda resemble a reveg but I think that's just because most are so used to seeing dense nugs with low leaf to calyx ratios. Anything else can appear almost foreign. 
I wish I had the patience to grow some of those out but 20+wks is a long ass time.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I don't think so..
> That's just the tip of one of these I left on the plant. Fluffy, airy non potent buds.View attachment 4194094
> Sorry non GP talk..


super weird bud structure tho


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Have never seen or grew anything like it.
> I'm an old school dude and wish I could bring back the thai I was getting in the late 70s.
> This had no similarity at all.
> It was weak sauce and not worth it, I just gave it away.


Off gps topic but check out swAmi seeds, he’s got a worked 76 thaixpresoviet afghani, and some of the traits I’ve seen coming from these few plants may be what you’re lookin for. Smelled chocolate in one pheno, straight funky choco gas after a while.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 10 packs of each up on auction to go through the night


I was lucky enough to get both packs through the auction thank you... can’t wait to see what fire comes from these, I currently got some Texas butter in veg, fingers crossed for a few females. Love the beautiful crosses your creating.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Whoever thinks that cmh 1000 sucks is crazy.i got almost 2 weeks with it over a 4x5 and its next to 800 watts of cobs and I have to say the growth under it is impressive.nothing even close to the two 315s I had.its blowing them out of the water.
> Just saying whoever said it sucked needs to figure out why they was doing different.
> I have nothing negative to say about it at all.
> 
> ...


I missed that conversation( got page #) i was wondering what bulb and ballast your running. I use 315s and two bulb 630, also use the 330s on mag ballast. I've been wanting to try the bigger bulbs but I haven't seen no positive reviews, I picked up several of the DNA 860w ballast off ebay and now can't find the 860 bulb. I'm interested in trying the 945 DE but those are supposed to be used on 1000 mag, those 860 dna ballast operate at 150k-200k Hertz. I know cmh operates better at low frequency , preferably square wave, Takes away acoustic resonance but I guess the ultra high frequency does to. Anybody got a hub for the 945 in US?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 7, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Off gps topic but check out swAmi seeds, he’s got a worked 76 thaixpresoviet afghani, and some of the traits I’ve seen coming from these few plants may be what you’re lookin for. Smelled chocolate in one pheno, straight funky choco gas after a while.


Yeah I've had them in my sights for a bit...thx. Now that I'm an official...ha indoor grower, I can focus on what I'd like to grow. Which would be some old school psychedelic stoney sativas. Gotta say though hard to shell out $100 since my average spend here at GPS has been around $30. I've got a half dozen GPS strains to play with first then maybe I'll have my indoor honed enough to grow some exotics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

I just finished up some work in the grow and I had to move my Sundae Stallions. The one I have furthest along has the sweetest vanilla terps of anything I've ever grown. I'm not sure about the other one, but this one in particular doesn't seem to have any SD traits.

I really love it when the mom comes through this strong.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah I've had them in my sights for a bit...thx. Now that I'm an official...ha indoor grower, I can focus on what I'd like to grow. Which would be some old school psychedelic stoney sativas. Gotta say though hard to shell out $100 since my average spend here at GPS has been around $30. I've got a half dozen GPS strains to play with first then maybe I'll have my indoor honed enough to grow some exotics.


Baker threw up some pics of a Malawi in the Frosty Bud thread that caught my eye. He said he had to hunt to find it but it only went 11 wks and had that old school trippy buzz.
It def. caught my attention.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah I've had them in my sights for a bit...thx. Now that I'm an official...ha indoor grower, I can focus on what I'd like to grow. Which would be some old school psychedelic stoney sativas. Gotta say though hard to shell out $100 since my average spend here at GPS has been around $30. I've got a half dozen GPS strains to play with first then maybe I'll have my indoor honed enough to grow some exotics.


Buy one pack at regular price, get another random pack from their catalog for free. Some packs are 80, also. I bought a pack of 76 Guerrero and received a pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama with it. 15 beans/pack is advertised. I believe I ended with 33 or 34 total seeds on that purchase. I'd definitely recommend Swami.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 7, 2018)

Any of you sativa guys know what happened to afropips?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Baker threw up some pics of a Malawi in the Frosty Bud thread that caught my eye. He said he had to hunt to find it but it only went 11 wks and had that old school trippy psychedelic buzz.
> It def. caught my attention.


I would love to try some Malawi, and eventually will. I grew a Northern/Wreck clone from a dispensary a few years back that was pretty close to "put the fukn joint out man". A few of my friends couldn't smoke it...would spin em out.




Spondylo Grow said:


> Buy one pack at regular price, get another random pack from their catalog for free. Some packs are 80, also. I bought a pack of 76 Guerrero and received a pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama with it. 15 beans/pack is advertised. I believe I ended with 33 or 34 total seeds on that purchase. I'd definitely recommend Swami.


Thx for the info man, I've been on their site a few times and am intrigued by everything they offer.
I feel like those guys came from my generation, and work on keeping some killer old school strains alive.
Haven't put serious thought into it until now that I've got an indoor set up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> A 1000lec watt light,that beats 2 315lec is common sense ... that's nothing new
> 
> Maybe you just don't know how to run the 315lec?
> 
> ...


Naw it wasnt,I just remember you saying it sucked when it clearly doesnt.3 of those 315s would cost twice as much as the 1000 and it is a beast.not sure if you wrote that from second hand information or just being a hater.i dont really give a shit either way as the pics speak for them selves.not much to argue with there.


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw it wasnt,I just remember you saying it sucked when it clearly doesnt.3 of those 315s would cost twice as much as the 1000 and it is a beast.not sure if you wrote that from second hand information or just being a hater.i dont really give a shit either way as the pics speak for them selves.not much to argue with there.


You try to hard,just be yourself... 
@me next time


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> You try to hard,just be yourself...
> @me next time


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

Need some help on which to pop next! I’ve got barnburner, Maverick, and boomtown anyone ran any of these and have results in which ones they liked?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just finished up some work in the grow and I had to move my Sundae Stallions. The one I have furthest along has the sweetest vanilla terps of anything I've ever grown. I'm not sure about the other one, but this one in particular doesn't seem to have any SD traits.
> 
> I really love it when the mom comes through this strong.


Yeah stardawg is pretty prominent in most crosses. When the mother gets to shine through the stardawg seems to jus give it a little more to make the original strain better in the cross than it is by itself.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just finished up some work in the grow and I had to move my Sundae Stallions. The one I have furthest along has the sweetest vanilla terps of anything I've ever grown. I'm not sure about the other one, but this one in particular doesn't seem to have any SD traits.
> 
> I really love it when the mom comes through this strong.


Sounds like that could be a good one.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Buy one pack at regular price, get another random pack from their catalog for free. Some packs are 80, also. I bought a pack of 76 Guerrero and received a pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama with it. 15 beans/pack is advertised. I believe I ended with 33 or 34 total seeds on that purchase. I'd definitely recommend Swami.


If you guys want landrace and old skool stuff like Panama red columbian black and whatnot. You guys need to look this guy up. Under 20 bucks a pack. He preserves strains. He doesnt do it for money. And shit is real deal... plain n simple. Usually its 10 bucks. Jus pay for shipping. I have several of his strains. He has one called southern skwirl pr something like that. It is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

So what happened to $27.00 a pack for city slicker and cake n chem. 89 bucks right out the gate for non tested beans. I already got burnt on one cake cross from here. I think ima pass for awhile until I see some of them grown out. The pic on the site isnt of the cross grown out. It's a pic of the cake cut. I dont think any of these have been run yet? Is that right


----------



## Werp (Sep 7, 2018)

>>I already got burnt on one cake cross from here<<

I got cookies and chem on the way, what exactly happened?


----------



## Cptn (Sep 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Need some help on which to pop next! I’ve got barnburner, Maverick, and boomtown anyone ran any of these and have results in which ones they liked?


Voting for Boomtown
I don't think I've seen a single grow and interest in LVTK grows here is VERY high.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 7, 2018)

Werp said:


> >>I already got burnt on one cake cross from here<<
> 
> I got cookies and chem on the way, what exactly happened?


Just search s1’s for the whole story no need to bring it up again but in the end it wasn’t greenpoints fault (beans from outside source) and they handled it professionally. Everyone got a refund or store credit


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Just search s1’s for the whole story no need to bring it up again but in the end it wasn’t greenpoints fault (beans from outside source) and they handled it professionally. Everyone got a refund or store credit


*Everyone who knew to contact them did.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Voting for Boomtown
> I don't think I've seen a single grow and interest in LVTK grows here is VERY high.


Yea I’m leaning toward it or maverick


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> *Everyone who knew to contact them did.


If you bought something from a store and it was defective, would they just refund you money if you didn’t let them know of course not. 
I’m willing to bet if you had a order number and unpopped beans from the s1s it would still be handled for you


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> If you bought something from a store and it was defective, would they just refund you money if you didn’t let them know of course not.
> I’m willing to bet if you had a order number and unpopped beans from the s1s it would still be handled for you


You just described a recall, simple email would’ve sufficed hope Greenpoint learned from that situation, plus I’d personally like to know up front if I’m buying an outsourced product or an actual Greenpoint product, because once you put your logo on it than it’s yours. I still will continue to support Greenpoint And want to see it be successful just Hope lessons were learned for the future. GU listens to his customers which is one way to continue to be successful and why I will continue to support them


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> If you bought something from a store and it was defective, would they just refund you money if you didn’t let them know of course not.
> I’m willing to bet if you had a order number and unpopped beans from the s1s it would still be handled for you


----------



## growslut (Sep 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea I’m leaning toward it or maverick


Haven't got a girl Barn Burner yet, but Maverick and Boomtown are two of my overall favorites from Greenpoint. You should find winners with either


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 7, 2018)

Looks like at least 4 of my 5 Cowboy Cookies are females so far. One runt is lagging behind a bit. The other 4 all seem stacked and quite vigorous. I treated them like shit and sprayed them every day for ten days right after transplanting and they are bouncing back quickest of the group so far.


----------



## Werp (Sep 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Just search s1’s for the whole story no need to bring it up again but in the end it wasn’t greenpoints fault (beans from outside source) and they handled it professionally. Everyone got a refund or store credit


O.k...brain fart, brain was thinking cookies when he said cake...sorry.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 7, 2018)

I know, I know...off topic, but I just had to share this meatloaf I made. 

T’was amazing


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 7, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Voting for Boomtown
> I don't think I've seen a single grow and interest in LVTK grows here is VERY high.


I'll put a few pics of boomtown up tonight when the lights are on.I'm more pumped on 1 of LVTK i have in flower


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> Haven't got a girl Barn Burner yet, but Maverick and Boomtown are two of my overall favorites from Greenpoint. You should find winners with either


Thanks is it one you prefer over the other any distinct pheno types u liked better?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I'll put a few pics of boomtown tonight when the lights are on.I'm more pumped on 1 of LVTK i have in flower


Ok thanks


----------



## Cptn (Sep 7, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I'll put a few pics of boomtown tonight when the lights are on.I'm more pumped on 1 of LVTK i have in flower


Thanks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

So wait, those "testers" are now full price? Already? The reports for the last round are barely in.
And I'm not trying to stir the GP pot.
I just feel bad for anyone that read Gu~s post about the drop and thought they could get them today. I thought the newer customers (a significant part of whats kept this thread alive) were getting a crack at them today.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> You just described a recall, simple email would’ve sufficed hope Greenpoint learned from that situation, plus I’d personally like to know up front if I’m buying an outsourced product or an actual Greenpoint product, because once you put your logo on it than it’s yours. I still will continue to support Greenpoint And want to see it be successful just Hope lessons were learned for the future. GU listens to his customers which is one way to continue to be successful and why I will continue to support them


If you got bunk beans and still have them, and haven't got a refund. Or exchange or nuggets. That's your fault. Not Gu's. Most seedbanks would tell tough luck. But gu will make it right. If you still have hemp seeds. Thats bc youd too stubborn.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So wait, those "testers" are now full price? Already? The reports for the last round are barely in.
> And I'm not trying to stir the GP pot.
> I just feel bad for anyone that read Gu~s post about the drop and thought they could get them today. I thought the newer customers (a significant part of whats kept this thread alive) were getting a crack at them today.


They can at 89 a pop. I'm not a diamond member. Although I should be I ordered for over a year under guest. No account. Bc of personal reason. I've only had a nugget account since around june ish of last year.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So wait, those "testers" are now full price? Already? The reports for the last round are barely in.
> And I'm not trying to stir the GP pot.
> I just feel bad for anyone that read Gu~s post about the drop and thought they could get them today. I thought the newer customers (a significant part of whats kept this thread alive) were getting a crack at them today.


I think 10 packs were up to auction last night for everyone.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 7, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I know, I know...off topic, but I just had to share this meatloaf I made.
> 
> T’was amazing
> 
> ...


----------



## quiescent (Sep 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> View attachment 4194710


That's a good album lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That's a good album lol.


Damn skippy!


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So wait, those "testers" are now full price? Already? The reports for the last round are barely in.
> And I'm not trying to stir the GP pot.
> I just feel bad for anyone that read Gu~s post about the drop and thought they could get them today. I thought the newer customers (a significant part of whats kept this thread alive) were getting a crack at them today.


I was under the same impression kind of bummed that I had my ins ready for it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> View attachment 4194710


"On a hot summer night 
Would you offer your throat to the wolf with the red roses?"


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They can at 89 a pop. I'm not a diamond member. Although I should be I ordered for over a year under guest. No account. Bc of personal reason. I've only had a nugget account since around june ish of last year.


I think a lot of folks deleted their info and lost their tier level and nuggets. 
Its a shame.

Well, I wish everyone luck at the auctions and hope they're able to get them at a reasonable price.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you got bunk beans and still have them, and haven't got a refund. Or exchange or nuggets. That's your fault. Not Gu's. Most seedbanks would tell tough luck. But gu will make it right. If you still have hemp seeds. Thats bc youd too stubborn.


How’s that their fault? Plenty of people buy packs and sit on them for months. If they’re not on the forums daily, how would they even know? It only came up because people on here made sure to make the issue public. 

Not everyone spends all day on the forums. Hell, icmag didn’t even know about the issues until weeks after it was clearly a problem here. It’s bullshit that Cannarado didn’t send out a mass email letting people know his TK91 crosses are messed up, and it’s bullshit that Gu didn’t either. Gu also has the advantage of actually having every customer’s email address so it would have been very easy for him.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you got bunk beans and still have them, and haven't got a refund. Or exchange or nuggets. That's your fault. Not Gu's. Most seedbanks would tell tough luck. But gu will make it right. If you still have hemp seeds. Thats bc youd too stubborn.


It would’ve been better to send an email out not everyone reads forums and we wouldn’t still be having this conversation. It’s not the customers fault if they don’t know their fakes in the first place.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How’s that their fault? Plenty of people buy packs and sit on them for months. If they’re not on the forums daily, how would they even know? It only came up because people on here made sure to make the issue public.
> 
> Not everyone spends all day on the forums. Hell, icmag didn’t even know about the issues until weeks after it was clearly a problem here. It’s bullshit that Cannarado didn’t send out a mass email letting people know his TK91 crosses are messed up, and it’s bullshit that Gu didn’t either. Gu also has the advantage of actually having every customer’s email address so it would have been very easy for him.


My point exactly,


----------



## growslut (Sep 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Thanks is it one you prefer over the other any distinct pheno types u liked better?


Not especially. I've grown a couple females of each and every one has been tasty. 

Look forward to your grow!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How’s that their fault? Plenty of people buy packs and sit on them for months. If they’re not on the forums daily, how would they even know? It only came up because people on here made sure to make the issue public.
> 
> Not everyone spends all day on the forums. Hell, icmag didn’t even know about the issues until weeks after it was clearly a problem here. It’s bullshit that Cannarado didn’t send out a mass email letting people know his TK91 crosses are messed up, and it’s bullshit that Gu didn’t either. Gu also has the advantage of actually having every customer’s email address so it would have been very easy for him.


even with acct deletion they offered at the gps site, you still get the sales emails, lol. Not everyone got took care of, but some just marked it off as part of the biz. Can't sweat the small stuff.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just finished up some work in the grow and I had to move my Sundae Stallions. The one I have furthest along has the sweetest vanilla terps of anything I've ever grown. I'm not sure about the other one, but this one in particular doesn't seem to have any SD





Werp said:


> >>I already got burnt on one cake cross from here<<
> 
> I got cookies and chem on the way, what exactly happened?


A lot of us couldn't take(curiousity) and we grew them out when we knew better and wasted lots of space in our gardens. Was a major dick punch.
Pretty much it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> A lot of us couldn't take(curiousity) and we grew them out when we knew better and wasted lots of space in our gardens. Was a major dick punch.
> Pretty much it.


Mine withered up and died, lol.
I threw them outside at camp and let mother nature take over.
She wasn't very kind this summer. Scorching heat, high humidity, and very little rain.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mine withered up and died, lol.
> I threw them outside at camp and let mother nature take over.
> She wasn't very kind this summer. Scorching heat, high humidity, and very little rain.


Sounds like my neck of the woods. little to no rain, sux


----------



## boybelue (Sep 7, 2018)

Organic cure for termite's?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Sounds like my neck of the woods. little to no rain, sux


No shit. 
And now everything has changed in the blink of an eye. 
We've got six days of rain in the forecast and nighttime temps dip into the 40s. 

Oh good.

Major bummer for the outdoor garden... 

On the bright side, I'm finishing up an indoor crop and should be able to move a couple of the smaller outdoor plants inside. ("smaller" = 5 foot or less)

They are relatively bug free (except for tiny spiders), so I'm hoping the transition will go smoothly.


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Night rider 70 days since flip

My third time with this particular cut, it will spit white hairs forever, real sativa influence for sure, always foxtails, straight lemon candys, I’ve been letting them go 76-80 days, might take this one earlier

Pretty much 95% cloudy and the rest clear


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 7, 2018)

Garlix day 67 of flower

    

Magoo


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I know, I know...off topic, but I just had to share this meatloaf I made.
> 
> T’was amazing
> 
> ...


I like


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> How’s that their fault? Plenty of people buy packs and sit on them for months. If they’re not on the forums daily, how would they even know? It only came up because people on here made sure to make the issue public.
> 
> Not everyone spends all day on the forums. Hell, icmag didn’t even know about the issues until weeks after it was clearly a problem here. It’s bullshit that Cannarado didn’t send out a mass email letting people know his TK91 crosses are messed up, and it’s bullshit that Gu didn’t either. Gu also has the advantage of actually having every customer’s email address so it would have been very easy for him.


As I said before, i didnt have an account.maybe they didnt either. So if you buy seeds before you research them. Then yes it's your fault. I look up info everywhere on a strain i buy. Also once u look that info usually people have grown it. You know the info is there. So the people that check out as guest dont know still if he even sent a mass email. It's been long enough on every forum, IG, everywhere. So yes if you still have a pack of those and not been taken care of. It is 100% your fault. Due your due diligence is all I'm saying. I believe I pointed out they were bunk before the first male came up. Then all mine went male. Second person to show pics of males. I'm not arguing the point. Not taking sides. Dont care.


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 7, 2018)

Popped 6 boomtown,got 4 girls,all total different phenos,none impress me.Always take cuts of everything,can't see any of these going in the next run.Only have a phone and it looks like hps yellow,but its 4k cmh,sorry,to poor to buy 2 - 3k for flower.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> A lot of us couldn't take(curiousity) and we grew them out when we knew better and wasted lots of space in our gardens. Was a major dick punch.
> Pretty much it.


"Mimosa"??? Barely catch a buzz..


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 7, 2018)

Popped 2 LVTK..got the advertised 5 seeds in the pack.They were in solo's for almost a week into flower.Buried under the canopy till they got stuck into a 7 gallon smart pot.Ones alright but the tall lanky one that's against the back,not recieving the best light is a stunner..so so frosty.Going to run this one again


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 7, 2018)

And just because i luv her,a skypilot thats been kept for over a year.First seed i popped from gps out of 2 and a keeper.LVTK just might beat this one for a frost magnet


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

This is the first starfighter pheno I have found in any packs of gps gear. I am super stoked. She is frosting out. And I think shes gonna be monstrous on the yield. I am so glad I took several clones of it. Shes sticky every where already. With another 40 days or more. Her side branching are so thick n stiff I can barely pull them down away from the center stalk. Im afraid it will break at the stalk bc the secondary branches dont bend. For indoor, under leds. I'm impressed for a cookie cross. I think this will be the best plant I've found so far. I cant waot till she fills in. And starts rockn grenades.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> As I said before, i didnt have an account.maybe they didnt either. So if you buy seeds before you research them. Then yes it's your fault. I look up info everywhere on a strain i buy. Also once u look that info usually people have grown it. You know the info is there. So the people that check out as guest dont know still if he even sent a mass email. It's been long enough on every forum, IG, everywhere. So yes if you still have a pack of those and not been taken care of. It is 100% your fault. Due your due diligence is all I'm saying. I believe I pointed out they were bunk before the first male came up. Then all mine went male. Second person to show pics of males. I'm not arguing the point. Not taking sides. Dont care.


No offense whyte, but that is the polar opposite position you took when this all went down. You were one of the most aggressive posters chastising GU.

Kinda of unfair for you to place the blame on the buyer now.

And I have to ask, all those packs from CSI you've shown....did you research every one? I mean, you must've dropped a stack on those. If they fail to germ or herm out are you going to just accept it and move on? Serious question


edited to add. If we have to see that stupid pop up everytime someone "buys a pack' surely they could make one alerting customers about the fake packs. That is, if an email is too much trouble.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> "Mimosa"??? Barely catch a buzz..View attachment 4194865


Not a lot of frost but much better than some of the other bunk S1s we've seen.
Maybe you could add it to the trim bin and process it for hash or oil? If you do that sort of stuff.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

This is for clone guys. i'm thinking about taking a clone of each strain i have. They are growing phenomenal in this living soil and these LEDs.
question is,i've never topped them, was just gonna clone the top, but i don't want them to spread anymore. lol
it's a good type of dilema. i guess i'm asking, how big of a stalk in diameter before it won't take to cloning.?
1/4"


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No offense whyte, but that is the polar opposite position you took when this all went down. You were one of the most aggressive posters chastising GU.
> 
> Kinda of unfair for you to place the blame on the buyer now.
> 
> ...


I didn't buy the packs. If I am going to buy a pack to grow for myself. Especially if it's a pack that I know I'm gonna jump in front of other stuff. I research it. Both the strain and both parents. You guys are taking it the wrong way. I guess. I'm jus meaning by now. I didnt mean the second it happened.... I guess maybe I'm jus more active in the mj community idk and I didnt chastise Gu until he called me a liar. When that happened that's when I went off. I dont appreciate being called a liar when I knew it was the truth. If he would've came at me different to begin with. I wouldnt have went off like that. Before anyone got any males I said they were bunk. Plain n simple. And he str8 called me liar. I'm done talking about it. He made it right by me. And I hold no hard feelings. I'm jus more cautious now. As I said before at 89 a pop for testers I'll wait till some are grown out. That way if they are shot. I dont have a bunch of shit in my vault. I'm doing my due diligence. And the way breeders are these days. You need to research the strains. Or you end up with the fiasco like the s1 as I did and then the lvtk. Both strains I didnt look up before popping. And the lvtk I had to chop and waste a 3rd of a flower cycle. Which is the buyers fault. My fault. Bc I didnt research enough before diving in. All I am saying is nowadays search before you buy. And grow. Is all i mean.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No offense whyte, but that is the polar opposite position you took when this all went down. You were one of the most aggressive posters chastising GU.
> 
> Kinda of unfair for you to place the blame on the buyer now.
> 
> ...


Those packs were given to me from csi. I didnt pay for them. So no I didnt research them. But you can bet your ass I research them before i pop any. I looked up all his phenos on the 91 chem before I popped them.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is for clone guys. i'm thinking about taking a clone of each strain i have. They are growing phenomenal in this living soil and these LEDs.
> question is,i've never topped them, was just gonna clone the top, but i don't want them to spread anymore. lol
> it's a good type of dilema. i guess i'm asking, how big of a stalk in diameter before it won't take to cloning.?
> 1/4"


I've actually cloned an entire plant. Big stalk. Cut it at the base. I got alot of mold one summer. Ontop of my soil. I cut it off at the base of the dirt and cloned. Stripped a few nodes and stuck in the ground. Mj will literally grow roots from any part. Even the stem of a leave will pop roots... jus i.m.e.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not a lot of frost but much better than some of the other bunk S1s we've seen.
> Maybe you could add it to the trim bin and process it for hash or oil? If you do that sort of stuff.


I bet it has a high percent of cbd.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No offense whyte, but that is the polar opposite position you took when this all went down. You were one of the most aggressive posters chastising GU.
> 
> Kinda of unfair for you to place the blame on the buyer now.
> 
> ...


 No offense taken.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those packs were given to me from csi. I didnt pay for them. So no I didnt research them. But you can bet your ass I research them before i pop any. I looked up all his phenos on the 91 chem before I popped them.


First you’re full of shit. A couple weeks ago you said you bought two packs of everything from CSI. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/page-19

So you really just kept the packs he donated to you, huh? I mean, you can do what you want, but I’d feel scummy doing that. 

Second, if you researched the S1’s before Gu sold them, you’d find him saying that they were tested and he “looked the breeder in the eye” which in retrospect was all BS.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> First you’re full of shit. A couple weeks ago you said you bought two packs of everything from CSI.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/page-19
> 
> ...


The first set I didnt pay for them ask csi yourself. So est a Weiner dude. I sold them. In my auction. The ones that sold them i purchased the purples and chem 91s again. Thank you very much.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> First you’re full of shit. A couple weeks ago you said you bought two packs of everything from CSI.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/page-19
> 
> ...


Omg I said the lvtk. I didnt research before I popped. If I said both that isnt what I meant.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> First you’re full of shit. A couple weeks ago you said you bought two packs of everything from CSI.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/page-19
> 
> ...


And accusing me of keeping shit donated for my auction would b shitty. And fuck you for even saying that. I had respect for you. But that shot jus went out the window. All you do is whine and bitch constantly anyway. Jus block your ignorant ass.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> First you’re full of shit. A couple weeks ago you said you bought two packs of everything from CSI.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/csi-humboldt-thread.891978/page-19
> 
> ...


And when gu said he toured his factory n shit I called him out on it. The cake, mimosa, and purple punch I had already growing before he said that.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

S1?
I had 1 too. lmao


whytewidow said:


> This is the first starfighter pheno I have found in any packs of gps gear. I am super stoked. She is frosting out. And I think shes gonna be monstrous on the yield. I am so glad I took several clones of it. Shes sticky every where already. With another 40 days or more. Her side branching are so thick n stiff I can barely pull them down away from the center stalk. Im afraid it will break at the stalk bc the secondary branches dont bend. For indoor, under leds. I'm impressed for a cookie cross. I think this will be the best plant I've found so far. I cant waot till she fills in. And starts rockn grenades.
> View attachment 4194869 View attachment 4194870 View attachment 4194871 View attachment 4194872 View attachment 4194873 View attachment 4194874 View attachment 4194875 View attachment 4194876 View attachment 4194877 View attachment 4194879


what medium you are using?
Living soil will make these plants a little more pliable once it adapts and starts "communicating" with the microbes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those packs were given to me from csi. I didnt pay for them. So no I didnt research them. But you can bet your ass I research them before i pop any. I looked up all his phenos on the 91 chem before I popped them.


Wow. Gifted? Damn dude, whatchya win a contest or something. That's a lot of free packs 


whytewidow said:


> No offense taken.


I didn't mean it to come off as offensive.
Gu has built his reputation on standing behind what he sells. That should include everyone. Not just those of us who report our grows on the forums.
That's all.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

I feel like I just unintentionally kicked a hornets nest. I'mma go get some blueberry pie.
*takes my clumsy ass back to the kitchen*


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Organic cure for termite's?


treated mushroom spores


----------



## Cptn (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think a lot of folks deleted their info and lost their tier level and nuggets.
> Its a shame.
> 
> Well, I wish everyone luck at the auctions and hope they're able to get them at a reasonable price.


The 666 sale on Halloween night will get them basically the same deal if they don't mind waiting and buying $666 worth of seeds for $250.
Just guessing, but I have a feeling @Gu~ made a good sized batch of those 2 lines.


----------



## Tito#1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Jelly pie


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

what is the best way to collect and store pollen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 7, 2018)

Gonna go check my last indoor bodega bubblegum. 
Not sure why it's taking so much longer than the others -- and it's not as frosty as the pheno that finished first (55 days). 

I would have fed her longer if I'd known she was going to take an extra week or two.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Mine withered up and died, lol.
> I threw them outside at camp and let mother nature take over.
> She wasn't very kind this summer. Scorching heat, high humidity, and very little rain.


damn you tortured the little orphans. it wasnt' their fault. they just wanted to have a home,and be loved. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wow. Gifted? Damn dude, whatchya win a contest or something. That's a lot of free packs
> 
> I didn't mean it to come off as offensive.
> Gu has built his reputation on standing behind what he sells. That should include everyone. Not just those of us who report our grows on the forums.
> That's all.


He donated them for an auction I had. Had some family issues that needed taken care of. He offered. I figured a pack or two. He sent me 16. Out of the kindness of his heart. Plus I gave him 100 beans of my 90s purps to hunt through to bring into his urkle and mendocino purps I believe. He was very generous. He helped me raise over a grand himself.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> S1?
> I had 1 too. lmao
> 
> what medium you are using?
> Living soil will make these plants a little more pliable once it adapts and starts "communicating" with the microbes.


I use promix bx and heavy course perlite. I mix each pot by hand. 7gal being biggest I use. But I use solo cups to measure with. But i use two cups perlite per one cup of promix soil. It gives me faster veg. Almost kinda like hempy buckets or hydro. But still get the good taste of soil grown herb. I think soil tastes better than hydro. Jus my opinion. But being super light and airy media the roots seem to grow faster. Like hydro. Which in turn makes above the soil grow faster. And I think upped my yield over heavy soil loaded pots.I've experimented with several different types and mixtures over the years. But 2 to 1 has been my sweet spot.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 7, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Popped 6 boomtown,got 4 girls,all total different phenos,none impress me.Always take cuts of everything,can't see any of these going in the next run.Only have a phone and it looks like hps yellow,but its 4k cmh,sorry,to poor to buy 2 - 3k for flower.


Interesting how is the smell on them?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> damn you tortured the little orphans. it wasnt' their fault. they just wanted to have a home,and be loved. lol


LOL, not me. Mother nature decided they weren't worthy. I suppose I could've tended them or at least gave em some lake water but in all seriousness...I really bit off more than I could chew this summer and just couldn't keep up. Expanding the garden was meant to distract me from this intolerable grief (I still haven't figured out how to endure this) but it kinda turned into more stress.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 7, 2018)

Cptn said:


> The 666 sale on Halloween night will get them basically the same deal if they don't mind waiting and buying $666 worth of seeds for $250.
> Just guessing, but I have a feeling @Gu~ made a good sized batch of those 2 lines.


Yeah, he probably does have a big batch of these. Hopefully they'll be up for auction frequently for those who missed out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I use promix bx and heavy course perlite. I mix each pot by hand. 7gal being biggest I use. But I use solo cups to measure with. But i use two cups perlite per one cup of promix soil. It gives me faster veg. Almost kinda like hempy buckets or hydro. But still get the good taste of soil grown herb. I think soil tastes better than hydro. Jus my opinion. But being super light and airy media the roots seem to grow faster. Like hydro. Which in turn makes above the soil grow faster. And I think upped my yield over heavy soil loaded pots.I've experimented with several different types and mixtures over the years. But 2 to 1 has been my sweet spot.


It doesn't really matter if you go with medium or large perlite unless you have a consistent particle size. 
All it does is take up space and decrease the amount of moisture a growing medium will actually hold. 
I bet you'd get similar results by switching from BX to HP. 

BTW, promix doesn't have squat for nutrients. A little cal-mag from the dolomite but that's about it.


----------



## Johnhorror (Sep 8, 2018)

Could someone tell me more about these auctions please. Thanks in advance


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL, not me. Mother nature decided they weren't worthy. I suppose I could've tended them or at least gave em some lake water but in all seriousness...I really bit off more than I could chew this summer and just couldn't keep up. Expanding the garden was meant to distract me from this intolerable grief (I still haven't figured out how to endure this) but it kinda turned into more stress.


The way you describe it,
i'm picturing "Little Johnny" with that magnifying glass torturing those poor plants.
lmao~


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Johnhorror said:


> Could someone tell me more about these auctions please. Thanks in advance


what you need? you add it to cart. go ahead to check out.you can add riu or nugs in coupon code you can stop there in check out cause you everything done 
now go back and wait till the price is what you will pay


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 8, 2018)

Johnhorror said:


> Could someone tell me more about these auctions please. Thanks in advance


It's a reverse auction. When seed packs are on auction, they start at regular price, say $89 for most of them. Then at timed intervals (20 minutes), the price drops by 10% of its current value, so $89 drops by $8.90 to $81.10, then by $8.11, so on and so forth. 

There ya go. Just gotta watch the site and see what goes up.


----------



## tman42 (Sep 8, 2018)

Western Wizard #4 beginning of week 8.
 
 

Bounty Hunter #3 beginning of week 8


----------



## numberfour (Sep 8, 2018)

Loving this Skypilot


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I use promix bx and heavy course perlite. I mix each pot by hand. 7gal being biggest I use. But I use solo cups to measure with. But i use two cups perlite per one cup of promix soil. It gives me faster veg. Almost kinda like hempy buckets or hydro. But still get the good taste of soil grown herb. I think soil tastes better than hydro. Jus my opinion. But being super light and airy media the roots seem to grow faster. Like hydro. Which in turn makes above the soil grow faster. And I think upped my yield over heavy soil loaded pots.I've experimented with several different types and mixtures over the years. But 2 to 1 has been my sweet spot.


i am using pro mix ,worm casting, big perlite and lots of compost and a super soil mix called"Dirt Farm"? 6" to 3gal,they explode in the 3's then either 7 gal or 10 gal totes.
you take and pore perlite to 3" in 1 tote, another tote drill many holes around and up the tote. set 1 inside the other. you get both soil and hydro too


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is for clone guys. i'm thinking about taking a clone of each strain i have. They are growing phenomenal in this living soil and these LEDs.
> question is,i've never topped them, was just gonna clone the top, but i don't want them to spread anymore. lol
> it's a good type of dilema. i guess i'm asking, how big of a stalk in diameter before it won't take to cloning.?
> 1/4"


Any diameter is fine, but preferably not woody. I've found cuttings to root quicker when the stems are green They'll still root even when they're woody, but it takes longer IME.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This is for clone guys. i'm thinking about taking a clone of each strain i have. They are growing phenomenal in this living soil and these LEDs.
> question is,i've never topped them, was just gonna clone the top, but i don't want them to spread anymore. lol
> it's a good type of dilema. i guess i'm asking, how big of a stalk in diameter before it won't take to cloning.?
> 1/4"


Also man if you don’t want it to bush out any just take a cut from the lower branches. The ones that only grow popcorn nugs


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 8, 2018)

There was 8 now there is 7...Ya ever get so F'n stoned and really fuck something up?
Well during the culling process of my last 3 FMFs that's what happened, now I only have one. Back left plant is a male


Almost 3 weeks from the flip, pretty even canopy so far except for the FMF.


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 8, 2018)

Any word on why Lucky 7s is on discontinued list? Seems a can’t miss to me


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

Skywarden seems to be a good yielding variety, the smells are kinda dullish pine og earth smells, not super impressed with the smells but the structure of the buds , yield and frost levels are all good, i don't think this one is a keeper but i'd give it a solid B grade so far.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2018)

Some Pebble Pusher shots from this morning, bask in that HPS glow.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 8, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Western Wizard #4 beginning of week 8.
> View attachment 4194993
> View attachment 4194994


Looking Good, have you found any distinct phenos in the western wizard?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 8, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Any word on why Lucky 7s is on discontinued list? Seems a can’t miss to me


I believe Gu stated before that the discontinued strains are just the bottom 50% sellers.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 8, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Interesting how is the smell on them?


If he isn't impressed by the Boom Town then he must have some true elite clones in his garden. I found two phenotypes out of 5 seeds.

One was a heavy LVTK leaner in structure and aroma. Gassy, creamy, vanilla kush flavor all the way. During the cure, I would have sworn there were kush flavored marshmellows in those jars. The second phenotype was a balanced gal, taking on the structure of dad (the Stardawg) and incorporating all the funkiness he has to offer with the LVTK's more mellow, vanilla kush gas cake. Difficult to describe that phenotype's aroma -- earthy funk, lots of gas and lemon skunkiness underneath. Often times smells just like gassy/skunky coffee. Yield was great on both. 3 gallon cloth pots filled with cococoir, vegged plants from seed for roughly 6 weeks (think they were about 16 inches tall from base to tip) when flower was induced. 10 weeks for flower for sure. Any earlier would have been a huge mistake. Each plant offered up ~4 ounces of baggable buds, with roughly 1.5 ounces of popcorn and trim. Effects are potent and dreamy if overindulged. Definite day wreaker as the effects come on hard and fast.

All my people like the Boom Town over the Jelly Pie phenotypes I found. Flavor and effects were cited as the main reason. If you could hunt 10 packs of the Boom Town, I guarantee you'd find one of the best OG/Chem plants in existence.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 8, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I believe Gu stated before that the discontinued strains are just the bottom 50% sellers.


It was never in stock and when it was restocked it'd be like 7 packs that disappeared in hours.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> If he isn't impressed by the Boom Town then he must have some true elite clones in his garden. I found two phenotypes out of 5 seeds.
> 
> One was a heavy LVTK leaner in structure and aroma. Gassy, creamy, vanilla kush flavor all the way. During the cure, I would have sworn there were kush flavored marshmellows in those jars. The second phenotype was a balanced gal, taking on the structure of dad (the Stardawg) and incorporating all the funkiness he has to offer with the LVTK's more mellow, vanilla kush gas cake. Difficult to describe that phenotype's aroma -- earthy funk, lots of gas and lemon skunkiness underneath. Often times smells just like gassy/skunky coffee. Yield was great on both. 3 gallon cloth pots filled with cococoir, vegged plants from seed for roughly 6 weeks (think they were about 16 inches tall from base to tip) when flower was induced. 10 weeks for flower for sure. Any earlier would have been a huge mistake. Each plant offered up ~4 ounces of baggable buds, with roughly 1.5 ounces of popcorn and trim. Effects are potent and dreamy if overindulged. Definite day wreaker as the effects come on hard and fast.
> 
> All my people like the Boom Town over the Jelly Pie phenotypes I found. Flavor and effects were cited as the main reason. If you could hunt 10 packs of the Boom Town, I guarantee you'd find one of the best OG/Chem plants in existence.


A lot of people that got real elites aren't impressed easily, it's hard to find an OG that stacks up to my white fire og it's probably the best OG ever made, yield, flavor, frost it's got it all, so when i'm running other OG's and chem crosses it's always a let down for me because i got a champion plant growing alongside. I know when i compare plants to strains like golden goat, wifi og, blue dream (santa cruz cut) and other rare cuts it's difficult for MANY crosses to stand up against them. Like i'm growing this skywarden from GPS, i bet a lot of people would think it's a keeper but to me it's a B quality strain since an A strain is an elite clone only type plant.

I always tell new growers around here to grow some clones from the dispensary first so you know what a quality plant is, many people have no clue what a keeper really is because they have never grown an elite plant.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> A lot of people that got real elites aren't impressed easily, it's hard to find an OG that stacks up to my white fire og it's probably the best OG ever made, yield, flavor, frost it's got it all, so when i'm running other OG's and chem crosses it's always a let down for me because i got a champion plant growing alongside. I know when i compare plants to strains like golden goat, wifi og, blue dream (santa cruz cut) and other rare cuts it's difficult for MANY crosses to stand up against them. Like i'm growing this skywarden from GPS, i bet a lot of people would think it's a keeper but to me it's a B quality strain since an A strain is an elite clone only type plant.
> 
> I always tell new growers around here to grow some clones from the dispensary first so you know what a quality plant is, many people have no clue what a keeper really is because they have never grown an elite plant.


Not all of us are lucky enough to have access to elite cuts. Seeds are our only option to build a genetic library.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Not all of us are lucky enough to have access to elite cuts. Seeds are our only option to build a genetic library.


This. 

Imho every cross with an elite in it has the capability of being better than the cut itself. Sure it might take popping 200+ seeds to find it but generally they're in there.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It doesn't really matter if you go with medium or large perlite unless you have a consistent particle size.
> All it does is take up space and decrease the amount of moisture a growing medium will actually hold.
> I bet you'd get similar results by switching from BX to HP.
> 
> BTW, promix doesn't have squat for nutrients. A little cal-mag from the dolomite but that's about it.


I use bx because I got bales for 20 bucks on sale. So I bought 6 bales. I know it doesnt have any nutes in it. I prefer that. Bc I run megacrop. I feed from day day 1 sprout. I feed every day. I couldn't pass up a sale like that. They were closing the store. And liquidating everything. That's why I bought it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This.
> 
> Imho every cross with an elite in it has the capability of being better than the cut itself. Sure it might take popping 200+ seeds to find it but generally they're in there.





suthrngrwr said:


> Not all of us are lucky enough to have access to elite cuts. Seeds are our only option to build a genetic library.


I agree, every seed has the possibility of becoming an elite clone only type plant, however it does take many seeds to find the best, like @quiescent said you gonna need to run a few hundred and you may or may not find something good.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I agree, every seed has the possibility of becoming an elite clone only type plant, however it does take many seeds to find the best, like @quiescent said you gonna need to run a few hundred and you may or may not find something good.


Keep in mind it is a pure numbers game. If I hunt 20 seeds per flower run, in a year I can hunt through 100 seeds (regardless of ancestry). I'll find an elite cut eventually.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Keep in mind it is a pure numbers game. If I hunt 20 seeds per flower run, in a year I can hunt through 100 seeds (regardless of ancestry). I'll find an elite cut eventually.


Only problem with that is, how do you know what an elite cut is if youve never grown one, not gonna lie i thought i knew what one was until i got a clone of golden goat. It changed my entire way of plant selection. Keepers are what you wanna keep but elite cuts are very rare.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> what you need? you add it to cart. go ahead to check out.you can add riu or nugs in coupon code you can stop there in check out cause you everything done
> now go back and wait till the price is what you will pay


I had been waiting in ck out and my clock synced to the auction and it had been working ,the last two times I did this I screwed my self because price didn't drop when i hit the button. Maybe I did something different idk


----------



## quiescent (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Only problem with that is, how do you know what an elite cut is if youve never grown one, not gonna lie i thought i knew what one was until i got a clone of golden goat. It changed my entire way of plant selection. Keepers are what you wanna keep but elite cuts are very rare.


I'm sure even if clones aren't accessible that USPS is delivering the same flowers to those of us here in prohibition land. Unless someone's totally unconnected and their grow is their only source there's a good chance all of us have come across elite flowers.


----------



## Johnhorror (Sep 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> It's a reverse auction. When seed packs are on auction, they start at regular price, say $89 for most of them. Then at timed intervals (20 minutes), the price drops by 10% of its current value, so $89 drops by $8.90 to $81.10, then by $8.11, so on and so forth.
> 
> There ya go. Just gotta watch the site and see what goes up.


Could you give me a link to the auction site,


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sure even if clones aren't accessible that USPS is delivering the same flowers to those of us here in prohibition land. Unless someone's totally unconnected and their grow is their only source there's a good chance all of us have come across elite flowers.


I compare to incoming flower all the time it's a big curiosity of mine, sux living where I do. Probably no elite cuts within a thousand miles or more, love to have some , if not just for comparison.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It was never in stock and when it was restocked it'd be like 7 packs that disappeared in hours.


Price is the throttle on sales velocity for a strain.
If he has a hot (popular, in demand) line but only a few packs, the price will stay up.
If he has a hot line and lots of packs, price will drop so everyone buys some.
If he has an unpopular line, the price will go down, whether he has a lot or a few.

@Gu~ has several mechanisms to manage these price strategies, not just the disco list.
We just saw one of those mechanisms with a low introductory price promotion on the 2 new strains.
If he only had a small number of packs, he never would have offered those deep discounts.
Making that available to Diamond and Gold members adds value to that loyalty program and creates incentive for people to work towards that goal (buy more seeds.)

Gu knows how many customers he has and what they have purchased. He knows what lines people buy only one pack of, what lines they buy multiples of, and what lines they don't want at all.

When stocks are down across the board, auctions go away.
Scarcity has a direct impact on price.

With Lucky 7s, demand was high, but he ran out of stock. People signed up for the "WaitList"
Here's what I think happened after that:
I believe he made an assload of new stock, and has a good view into how much he has sold into his customer base.
Once everyone has a pack, you need to provide an incentive for people to buy extras.
The Disco list is the best way to do that. Bargain price, all the time. No stress of the auction, trying to wait out other buyers lurking in the shadows of the web.

Gu must have a truckload of those Night Rider seeds, right? And I bet every repeat customer has at least 1 pack, most have multiple.

Some lines are discontinued but never get marked down.
Those lines might include mother plants that produce low numbers of seed for the space/time they take up but people only buy when on sale, lines where he lost access to the mother plant for some reason, or lines that people just stop buying as the existing stock is running out.

Gu gets criticized sometimes for not introducing new gear.
At some point, it makes sense to cull the herd to make room for new stars, and that should be an ongoing process.
I am looking forward to new additions as he continues to provide the fire for loyal customers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I use bx because I got bales for 20 bucks on sale. So I bought 6 bales. I know it doesnt have any nutes in it. I prefer that. Bc I run megacrop. I feed from day day 1 sprout. I feed every day. I couldn't pass up a sale like that. They were closing the store. And liquidating everything. That's why I bought it.


$20 for the big bales (3.8 cu ft) is a great deal, I would have bought it too!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those packs were given to me from csi. I didnt pay for them. So no I didnt research them. But you can bet your ass I research them before i pop any. I looked up all his phenos on the 91 chem before I popped them.


I have a few of Nspecta's F1 PCK in the vault.
I've grown out the Chem 91 F1 and WiFi 43 F1. Both of these strains had fairly high amounts of Hermaphrodites for me, but the clincher for me is the dominant terp profile that the PCK lends to its crosses.
I have developed an aversion to its odor, but others seem to like it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> $20 for the big bales (3.8 cu ft) is a great deal, I would have bought it too!


I got a shitload of sunshine mix #4 irrigation from home depot for 12$ per bale (3.8cu ft expandable to 5.5 cu ft) you ever used it? i used it outdoors this year shit worked great on my tomatoes im very tempted to try it indoors


----------



## growslut (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> If he isn't impressed by the Boom Town then he must have some true elite clones in his garden. I found two phenotypes out of 5 seeds.
> 
> One was a heavy LVTK leaner in structure and aroma. Gassy, creamy, vanilla kush flavor all the way. During the cure, I would have sworn there were kush flavored marshmellows in those jars. The second phenotype was a balanced gal, taking on the structure of dad (the Stardawg) and incorporating all the funkiness he has to offer with the LVTK's more mellow, vanilla kush gas cake. Difficult to describe that phenotype's aroma -- earthy funk, lots of gas and lemon skunkiness underneath. Often times smells just like gassy/skunky coffee. Yield was great on both. 3 gallon cloth pots filled with cococoir, vegged plants from seed for roughly 6 weeks (think they were about 16 inches tall from base to tip) when flower was induced. 10 weeks for flower for sure. Any earlier would have been a huge mistake. Each plant offered up ~4 ounces of baggable buds, with roughly 1.5 ounces of popcorn and trim. Effects are potent and dreamy if overindulged. Definite day wreaker as the effects come on hard and fast.
> 
> All my people like the Boom Town over the Jelly Pie phenotypes I found. Flavor and effects were cited as the main reason. If you could hunt 10 packs of the Boom Town, I guarantee you'd find one of the best OG/Chem plants in existence.


great write up!

it sounds like Colorado has better elite clone selections available at retail, but I live in Los Angeles and tried growing clones from most places that offered them. Clones were never good enough. The entire reason I started buying seeds is because I wanted to get access to better genetics. And so far, the seeds I've got and grown are better than most any bud I could buy at the dispensaries. Maybe if you have connections to people with great cuts you could get hooked up with great stuff in LA, but imho seeds pack more fire than the 'elite' strains offered at dispensaries around here


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

growslut said:


> great write up!
> 
> it sounds like Colorado has better elite clone selections available at retail, but I live in Los Angeles and tried growing clones from most places that offered them. Clones were never good enough. The entire reason I started buying seeds is because I wanted to get access to better genetics. And so far, the seeds I've got and grown are better than most any bud I could buy at the dispensaries. Maybe if you have connections to people with great cuts you could get hooked up with great stuff in LA, but imho seeds pack more fire than the 'elite' strains offered at dispensaries around here


Go to dark heart nursery in oakland , it's a trip but good genetics are worth it. 

https://darkheartnursery.com/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got a shitload of sunshine mix #4 irrigation from home depot for 12$ per bale (3.8cu ft expandable to 5.5 cu ft) you ever used it? i used it outdoors this year shit worked great on my tomatoes im very tempted to try it indoors


Sunshine #4 is good shit. 
Similar to promix HP.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> i am using pro mix ,worm casting, big perlite and lots of compost and a super soil mix called"Dirt Farm"? 6" to 3gal,they explode in the 3's then either 7 gal or 10 gal totes.
> you take and pore perlite to 3" in 1 tote, another tote drill many holes around and up the tote. set 1 inside the other. you get both soil and hydro too


Sounds similar to how @tatonka grows.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> It was never in stock and when it was restocked it'd be like 7 packs that disappeared in hours.


Gu said that he discontinued boomtown as a courtesy to cannaventure. 

Since he doesn't sell CV gear anymore, maybe it will come back??? 

I've got two packs in the fridge that weren't even on my radar for the next crop -- and now I want to run them!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a few of Nspecta's F1 PCK in the vault.
> I've grown out the Chem 91 F1 and WiFi 43 F1. Both of these strains had fairly high amounts of Hermaphrodites for me, but the clincher for me is the dominant terp profile that the PCK lends to its crosses.
> I have developed an aversion to its odor, but others seem to like it.


Why does he have these listed , like wifi f1, when its a pck cross. I assume it's 50:50 and not a BX.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sounds similar to how @tatonka grows.


Tatonka is a smart man. lol
my veg is just crazy. they just spread out and turn rubbery. Or maybe, it's the combo of my LED setup together with my medium mix. lol
My plants end up too big and then i struggle and end up with a forced early cut, because i have no room for next waiting batch. hell of a problem to have, especially when use the 10gal totes.
i stick them in and use recharge and mammoth p together and i will throw in some big bud and terpinator and carbs. that is about it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Why does he have these listed , like wifi f1, when its a pck cross. I assume it's 50:50 and not a BX.


I'm not sure why. It seems a bit misleading, but he doesn't try to hide the fact that it's a PCK cross.
One things for sure, theres some vigor, in those PCK crosses.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sunshine #4 is good shit.
> Similar to promix HP.


Promix BX w/myco goes for $18 in my area


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Promix BX w/myco goes for $18 in my area


Is that for 2.2 or 3.8 cu ft?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

I was ready to jump on those wifi's till i seen it was crossed with something else. Disappointing , really want some wifi, be good for somebody with the cut to make some backcrosses


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

I was thinking about doing a quick & dirty organic mix using promix as the base. 
Eco scraps makes a "garden soil" that's basically just compost and "forest products". 
Throw in a bag of their 5-5-5 fertilizer and it should be good to go. 
No cooking required.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that for 2.2 or 3.8 cu ft?


i pay 26.00 a bale from the amish. i reuse my mix over and over. i just make a bigger pile each year. cause the microbes are already there. once the plant acclimates to it, they just take off. got to cover top with straw or grass clippings also. 1st 4" is the most important


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that for 2.2 or 3.8 cu ft?


3.8, can't think of the name of the place , probably just local here, sorta like a co-op but there's 2 or 3 spread around my area


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> 3.8, can't think of the name of the place , probably just local here, sorta like a co-op but there's 2 or 3 spread around my area


That’s crazy, I think it’s closer to $40 here.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> i pay 26.00 a bale from the amish. i reuse my mix over and over. i just make a bigger pile each year. cause the microbes are already there. once the plant acclimates to it, they just take off.


We have Amish close in TN , if they have it, its cheap


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sure even if clones aren't accessible that USPS is delivering the same flowers to those of us here in prohibition land. Unless someone's totally unconnected and their grow is their only source there's a good chance all of us have come across elite flowers.


there are definitely people mailing elites around the globe. a buddy on ic had a post recently about having just received cuts from a friend in EU and he's in the US. the same guy has shipped clones to other friends in canada as well. the key is getting in the know with the right people.

canada will be rife with cuts within 6 months though, so if you're canadian don't fret they're coming. one of my best friends is opening a cut/bean store somewhere in the lower mainland. he is plugged in having run one of the weed mailing websites for the past 3 years in canada in the gray market.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2018)

$50 a bale in Ak.
It's way more economical to buy a bale of sphagnum peat moss, vermiculite, perlite, some Dolomite limestone and make your own soiless mix.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking about doing a quick & dirty organic mix using promix as the base.
> Eco scraps makes a "garden soil" that's basically just compost and "forest products".
> Throw in a bag of their 5-5-5 fertilizer and it should be good to go.
> No cooking required.


healthy microbes is the key. the roots actually talk and send the microbes to fetch their food. you need to buy the book Teaming with micobes by jeff lowenfels. he has 3 books on the subject.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> there are definitely people mailing elites around the globe. a buddy on ic had a post recently about having just received cuts from a friend in EU and he's in the US. the same guy has shipped clones to other friends in canada as well. the key is getting in the know with the right people.
> 
> canada will be rife with cuts within 6 months though, so if you're canadian don't fret they're coming. one of my best friends is opening a cut/bean store somewhere in the lower mainland. he is plugged in having run one of the weed mailing websites for the past 3 years in canada in the gray market.


I seen that enjoyment strain for 500 a cut. Looks good but idk , 500 bucks!?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> $50 a bale in Ak.
> It's way more economical to buy a bale of sphagnum peat moss, vermiculite, perlite, some Dolomite limestone and make your own soiless mix.


How much is a bale of peat there?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> healthy microbes is the key. the roots actually talk and send the microbes to fetch their food. you need to buy the book Teaming with micobes by jeff lowenfels. he has 3 books on the subject.


I totally agree, which is why I use AACT for the first watering. 
If it's not convenient or I don't have time to brew tea, there are other options. 
Liquid Ass (Microbe Life Photosythesis Plus) is good, and Mammoth P is all the rage (though I've never tried it). 

One thing I really like about organics is that plants regulate themselves (to a point). I ran a tomato this year using twice as much Epsoma Tomato Tone than was recommended on the bag -- and the plant did great! I gave it some molasses + potassium sulfate at the end and the fruit was fantastic.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Only problem with that is, how do you know what an elite cut is if youve never grown one, not gonna lie i thought i knew what one was until i got a clone of golden goat. It changed my entire way of plant selection. Keepers are what you wanna keep but elite cuts are very rare.


True but your golden goat may not be an elite to me or someone. Every plant as a chance to be an elite to someone. Elite to me doesnt mean its clone only. Elite to me is a single plant that has the traits the person growing it is looking for. My mother of 90s purps is elite. It had 7 years of selecting. Back crossing, and selecting. Built up to what it is today. It the most grape smell I've smelled in any plant. And tests in middle 20% it will creep up on you and put you to sleep right now. It's very very narcotic. Not very many purples have that trait. I have around 600 seeds of it. But my mother is an elite. Bc I know no one will ever have it but me. They may have beans of the strain. But not the pheno i have. Not arguing jus saying. It might not he an elite to you. But it is me. And I'd bet you that if you grow a clone of my 90s purps black pheno mother you wouldnt find another grape/purple that touches it.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sure even if clones aren't accessible that USPS is delivering the same flowers to those of us here in prohibition land. Unless someone's totally unconnected and their grow is their only source there's a good chance all of us have come across elite flowers.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> $20 for the big bales (3.8 cu ft) is a great deal, I would have bought it too!


Yeah I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

What makes elites elite? Ckn all the boxes + hype?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I totally agree, which is why I use AACT for the first watering.
> If it's not convenient or I don't have time to brew tea, there are other options.
> Liquid Ass (Microbe Life Photosythesis Plus) is good, and Mammoth P is all the rage (though I've never tried it).
> 
> One thing I really like about organics is that plants regulate themselves (to a point). I ran a tomato this year using twice as much Epsoma Tomato Tone than was recommended on the bag -- and the plant did great! I gave it some molasses + potassium sulfate at the end and the fruit was fantastic.


the price of mammoth p scares people off. but it goes a long way. 500ml will last me all year for cost of a 1/2 an oz.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I seen that enjoyment strain for 500 a cut. Looks good but idk , 500 bucks!?


the guys getting them on forums are often not paying for more than shipping. sometimes not even that. these are coming from friends made over years of posting.

if you want those cuts the best thing you can do is just contribute and be supportive. you will make friends and one day you may find yourself with some cuts. a lot of growers are happy to share for the right reasons.

i was recently gifted a cut of a plant that i have loved smoking over the past few years. i had my buddy have his friend let the grower know that is was some of the best kush smoke i've had in my life, coming from someone who grows. the guy responded by giving his friend a cut to give to me. it wasn't even a cutting, it was a teen that i was able to take 13 cuts off. point of the story is that if you're not being fake and only hanging around to ask for cuts, and show some love you might just get your hands on something special without spending $500.

that being said, i would have paid $500 for the hindu kush clone i was given recently. i love the cut and have a decent handle on the environment where i grow so it would be a small investment for what can be produced once i have it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> the price of mammoth p scares people off. but it goes a long way. 500ml will last me all year for cost of a 1/2 an oz.


Once established, it shouldn't be necessary to keep replenishing microbes -- unless the soil dries out completely.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I was ready to jump on those wifi's till i seen it was crossed with something else. Disappointing , really want some wifi, be good for somebody with the cut to make some backcrosses


I have a great wifi cut but i don't think it's right to do that to OG raskal, he's still in business and that's his genetics.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a great wifi cut but i don't think it's right to do that to OG raskal, he's still in business and that's his genetics.


I'm sure if you had a conversation with him about using said cut in a project of yours and you credit Raskal visibly, he'd be cool with it.

Most people just want the courtesy of a conversation and credit where it is due. We want to be recognized for putting in our valuable time right?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

From my point of view I might could spend that much or more (and have actually) to find a good pheno. So if it's all that, itd be worth it to me , but I also have to factor in the worry of it surviving shipping. Id like to have it to see how what i have stands up. To people out west im sure it's not a good buy, but like I said there's just nothing around here that I know of.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I have a great wifi cut but i don't think it's right to do that to OG raskal, he's still in business and that's his genetics.


I think it should be changed to paki wifi or wifi kush at least


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I'm sure if you had a conversation with him about using said cut in a project of yours and you credit Raskal visibly, he'd be cool with it.
> 
> Most people just want the courtesy of a conversation and credit where it is due. We want to be recognized for putting in our valuable time right?





boybelue said:


> I think it should be changed to paki wifi or wifi kush at least


Right now i am working on my cut of wifi crossed to a beastly tangie male, so wifi x tangie

I wouldn't feel right doing a backcross or self cross


----------



## Cptn (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Why does he have these listed , like wifi f1, when its a pck cross. I assume it's 50:50 and not a BX.





Bakersfield said:


> I'm not sure why. It seems a bit misleading, but he doesn't try to hide the fact that it's a PCK cross.
> One things for sure, theres some vigor, in those PCK crosses.


"F1" is short for "F1 hybrid."
It is the appropriate name for exactly what the strain is: The first generation of a hybrid outcross.

He has grouped his product line into families based on the male used to breed with. He needs to create a specific category for the PCK hybrids on his site and add it to the menu like he did with the 79 xmas bud (male) hybrids. Unfortunately, he hasn't done that yet and the xmas bud and PCK male crosses are mixed together in his site, causing confusion.

He has used IG "strain naming contests" for the fem lines and xmas bud crosses to create buzz about his site and product lines and I'm sure it's worked well. 
He hasn't come up with clever names for most of the PCK crosses for some reason, preferring to name them in a way any breeder would understand, but apparently some regular folks do not.

He does have 3 PCK crosses that have clever names:
PURPLE URKLE x PAKISTANI PURPLE KUSH is called "Patient Zero".
MENDOCINO PURPLE x PAKISTANI PURPLE KUSH is called "Weapon X."
These 2 crosses are named because they are the core of his "Purple Plague" line of regs. I'm sure it makes listing the pedigrees much easier for those worked lines.

Fire Pak 43 . . . seems like he just got a bit carried away with the clever name thing and couldn't stop 

Hope this helps.





In the case of the PCK,


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Right now i am working on my cut of wifi crossed to a beastly tangie male, so wifi x tangie
> 
> I wouldn't feel right doing a backcross or self cross


I like to self just to preserve the genetics


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I totally agree, which is why I use AACT for the first watering.
> If it's not convenient or I don't have time to brew tea, there are other options.
> Liquid Ass (Microbe Life Photosythesis Plus) is good, and Mammoth P is all the rage (though I've never tried it).
> 
> One thing I really like about organics is that plants regulate themselves (to a point). I ran a tomato this year using twice as much Epsoma Tomato Tone than was recommended on the bag -- and the plant did great! I gave it some molasses + potassium sulfate at the end and the fruit was fantastic.


LOL @ "Liquid Ass"

I've had good luck with Epsoma too. Even Jobes organic spikes can help plants make it to the finish line without the use of bottles.
I stopped brewing AACT and use Recharge instead. I've been using it about a yr and really like it.

The Mammoth P seems to get mixed reviews. Some call it snake oil, others have posted some inaccurate info claiming its just PGRs, but from my own observations it works really well at helping the plants utilize the available P that can get bound up with Cal. The side by sides I've done were enough for me to keep using it. At 1mg per gal a little goes a long way.
The only con with Mammoth (besides its price tag) is its short shelf life. If you buy it from the hydro stores avoid the darker colored bottles. Its should be gold...not brown.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Cptn said:


> "F1" is short for "F1 hybrid."
> It is the appropriate name for exactly what the strain is: The first generation of a hybrid outcross.
> 
> He has grouped his product line into families based on the male used to breed with. He needs to create a specific category for the PCK hybrids on his site and add it to the menu like he did with the 79 xmas bud (male) hybrids. Unfortunately, he hasn't done that yet and the xmas bud and PCK male crosses are mixed together in his site, causing confusion.
> ...


I understand the f1 terminology, but its not a cross of the white by fire og, I do like the fire paki 43 though


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 8, 2018)

Me'h. Theres tons of great Wifi crosses that are just as good if not better than the original. 

As others have stated "elite" is subjective....very subjective.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL @ "Liquid Ass"
> 
> I've had good luck with Epsoma too. Even Jobes organic spikes can help plants make it to the finish line without the use of bottles.
> I stopped brewing AACT and use Recharge instead. I've been using about a yr and really like it.
> ...


mammoth p works.

get a plant in hydro with some root rot, apply mammoth p, rot is cured.

it works very well in soil as well, yes it's costly but it keeps your roots clean at least which will lead to a better harvest. I am unsure about the additional p it does seem to bring big harvests.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 8, 2018)

Found a decent a write up on the Mammoth P. I've only cursed over this but it seems to have a lot good info
https://peerj.com/articles/2121/


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> How much is a bale of peat there?


$20


----------



## boybelue (Sep 8, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> $20


You can't be serious


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 8, 2018)

This greenpoint stuff does grow big i will say that.A week and change they've out grown the totes.Putting them in the buckets tomorrow and theyll really blow up.
4 pebble pusher females and 3 sundae drivers.Its easy to see the duplicate clones in the totes.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 8, 2018)

I've run both megacrop with and without mammoth p. In the way I mix my soil. I nvr noticed any difference in yield, taste, or anything really. Other than I didnt have to add cal/mag with the m.p. same strain different runs. But the yields was pretty close to the same. Within qtr pr so. I would say it's made more for organic or hydro.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This greenpoint stuff does grow big i will say that.A week and change they've out grown the totes.Putting them in the buckets tomorrow and theyll really blow up.
> 4 pebble pusher females and 3 sundae drivers.Its easy to see the duplicate clones in the totes.View attachment 4195326


 looking good. roots ever get tangled in those totes, or you usually out of them before it gets too bad?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 8, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> looking good. roots ever get tangled in those totes, or you usually out of them before it gets too bad?


They do a little but I just seperate them and the plants dont seem to notice


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Once established, it shouldn't be necessary to keep replenishing microbes -- unless the soil dries out completely.


I have to use tap water from a hose and not always can let it sit ,so I always toss some in .


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 8, 2018)

@Gu~ is the tahoe x alien used in skywarden from kind love in denver?


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 8, 2018)

It's a tuff choice between copper chem and the deputy. 
I'll keep switching back and forth...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 8, 2018)

Got all the GP I wanted for now, except Jelly Pie!!!!!! Geeeez loueeeeze please bring it back!!!!! @Heisengrow I'll be watching your pebble pushers, as I have a pack of those. How many beans of it did you pop? How many females/males?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

The only cut I've found that I know 100% without question could be a 10K type elite cut was my crinkle leaf slow growing pheno of blueberry from dutch passion in 2002. The flavor, the look, the colors, the potency and the large yields of dense buds but she was a nightmare to veg and if temps were above the low 80s the weed was not as good. We were just starting out growing and wet behind the ears and so we lost her due to sucking at cloning and the blueberry hated being cloned.

I've had super nice phenos of random cut throughout the years but I wouldn't put many of those up against cuts like chemdog or tk etc. That blueberry I would have put up against any bud period, and I always did back then, fucking cocking young asshole I was.

The best was I rolled a blunt of that blueberry to introduce it to my band mates and I warned them all it is super potent. They had the nerve to laugh at me and all of them then told me about how they smoked bad ass weed all the time. Well half way through that blunt and every last mofo was begging for mercy. Good times, lol. Light weights.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 9, 2018)

Mine are in takeoff mode big buckets tomorrow.
I love the structure and stem smell on the sundaes.
Pretty excited.
Also doing an experiment on 2 node flips to see how it goes.i really wanna do a 500 plant pheno hunt on a few cuts I have from reversing them to find some new cuts.feel like I'm on the right track.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 9, 2018)

Not sure what to pop next I’ve narrowed it down to everything except cookies n chem and dynamite diesel since I’ve grown those two already


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run both megacrop with and without mammoth p. In the way I mix my soil. I nvr noticed any difference in yield, taste, or anything really. Other than I didnt have to add cal/mag with the m.p. same strain different runs. But the yields was pretty close to the same. Within qtr pr so. I would say it's made more for organic or hydro.


you use the URB too, I think I read, don't you? What you think of that?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Not sure what to pop next I’ve narrowed it down to everything except cookies n chem and dynamite diesel since I’ve grown those two already View attachment 4195616


I'd run purple outlaw.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 9, 2018)

Cookies n chem  gotta blizzard bush but its in the back & hard to get a pic-both are stretchy but bbush is super stretchy


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm becoming less and less impressed with GPS, just realized they just went to a local dispensary(kind love its like an hour from me[noticed when i looked at their weedmaps menu to pickup some sunset sherbet clones]) picked up a bunch of their clones and pollen chucked them now are cashing in. To me that's not even breeding, i bet most of these seeds are untested pollen chucks. Worst part is they didn't even say they were from a dispo i legit have the same access to these cuts as the pollen chucker does i really feel like i wasted my time. I already know this is a B quality plant, i'm pretty sure this whole pack is a bust. I hate wasting my time on grows.

I honestly don't know what's worse, the pollen chucking to a dispensaries clones or the fact you copy and pasted the dispensaries clone description as your grow description.....

Next time when your doing some backyard breeding at least give the source credit if you aren't sourcing your own plants.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm becoming less and less impressed with GPS, just realized they just went to a local dispensary(kind love its like an hour from me[noticed when i looked at their weedmaps menu to pickup some sunset sherbet clones]) picked up a bunch of their clones and pollen chucked them now are cashing in. To me that's not even breeding, i bet most of these seeds are untested pollen chucks. Worst part is they didn't even say they were from a dispo i legit have the same access to these cuts as the pollen chucker does i really feel like i wasted my time. I already know this is a B quality plant, i'm pretty sure this whole pack is a bust. I hate wasting my time on grows.


You dont have access to the stardawg male pollen he has. Which is what breeds so well. It's not the mothers. And why does it matter if the clones came from dispensary or a person?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You dont have access to the stardawg male pollen he has. Which is what breeds so well. It's not the mothers. And why does it matter if the clones came from dispensary or a person?


They sell clones of stardawg (aka guava) here i could just reverse them...

It matters because that's not breeding its straight pollen chucking and i should be aware that's whats been done and where these plants are sourced especially if it's a local source to me i'd rather just grow a clone than some shitty pollen chucked untested genetics.

This is just colorado backyard breeding, there's several of these breeders around here, i try to stay away from them since they aren't making unique offerings they just pollen chuck clones. Wish i knew that before starting this grow.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Sep 9, 2018)

copper chem, eagle scout, tomahawk, truth or consequences, and tangerine haze clones for December greenhouse harvest.copper chem close up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm becoming less and less impressed with GPS, just realized they just went to a local dispensary(kind love its like an hour from me[noticed when i looked at their weedmaps menu to pickup some sunset sherbet clones]) picked up a bunch of their clones and pollen chucked them now are cashing in. To me that's not even breeding, i bet most of these seeds are untested pollen chucks. Worst part is they didn't even say they were from a dispo i legit have the same access to these cuts as the pollen chucker does i really feel like i wasted my time. I already know this is a B quality plant, i'm pretty sure this whole pack is a bust. I hate wasting my time on grows.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's worse, the pollen chucking to a dispensaries clones or the fact you copy and pasted the dispensaries clone description as your grow description.....
> 
> Next time when your doing some backyard breeding at least give the source credit if you aren't sourcing your own plants.


So you haven't popped a full pack -- but feel comfortable bashing everything. 

How odd. 

Do you think the pics are fake and everyone is lying?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you haven't popped a full pack -- but feel comfortable bashing everything.
> 
> How odd.
> 
> Do you think the pics are fake and everyone is lying?


I don't need to pop a full pack to know these are pollen chucked B quality genetics , very disappointing when i go online and see a copy/pasted description from a dispensaries clone menu on weedmaps. Really that's a shitty breeder that's lazy as fuck. Honestly if you are that fucking lazy about your write ups ,you take zero pride in your work.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Not sure what to pop next I’ve narrowed it down to everything except cookies n chem and dynamite diesel since I’ve grown those two already View attachment 4195616


That Cannon is heavy duty Indica and a couchlock pro if one is careless.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't need to pop a full pack to know these are pollen chucked B quality genetics , very disappointing when i go online and see a copy/pasted description from a dispensaries clone menu on weedmaps. Really that's a shitty breeder that's lazy as fuck. Honestly if you are that fucking lazy about your write ups ,you take zero pride in your work.


I was skeptical at first, but have gotten good results so far. 

You've gotta at least grow a full pack before passing judgement on his entire line.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was skeptical at first, but have gotten good results so far.
> 
> You've gotta at least grow a full pack before passing judgement on his entire line.


Frustrating as shit to know i could have just grabbed a clone of this. I am really not a fan of people pollen chucking others clones to me it screams lazy and trying to cash in without putting in the work. I won't bother with anymore GPS they aren't worth my time if they are all just pollen chucked clones.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 9, 2018)

Well, that's a relief ^

Guess we'll have to see ya around in other threads. Good luck man.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> They sell clones of stardawg (aka guava) here i could just reverse them...
> 
> It matters because that's not breeding its straight pollen chucking and i should be aware that's whats been done and where these plants are sourced especially if it's a local source to me i'd rather just grow a clone than some shitty pollen chucked untested genetics.
> 
> This is just colorado backyard breeding, there's several of these breeders around here, i try to stay away from them since they aren't making unique offerings they just pollen chuck clones. Wish i knew that before starting this grow.


for some reason, all those young upstarts in the new upstart seedbanks are doing the same thing and getting mouthed, aka out in OR, etc. At least some of them have more than one good male. And I was really under a different impression before the S1 fiasco, I honestly thought they were at least made, not bulk store bought. Now it makes you wonder bout anything being represented and sold, did he just contract out the work, or does he oversee it? Really don't know how it works, tbh. Having said all that, I have an eagle scout 5 foot tall, flowered from seed bout done, one shorter; the bounty hunters stayed a lil shorter and is pretty good meds, much better and better yielder than the NightRider, look for the rank onion pheno. Got one Copper Chem female flowering from seed doing pretty good. Having keep seeing the reports on Cali Cannon, may have to do those next. Finally, my opinion on all this is I think its time in the game to do what the chuckers paradise and all the upstarts are doin, start making your own, whether natural or fems, with plants you find that are special and then you don't have to buy them unless you want to make some diff. If you want to share, share, if you don't don't.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well, that's a relief ^
> 
> Guess we'll have to see ya around in other threads. Good luck man.


Thanks for the tip on the bucket head
Love it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> for some reason, all those young upstarts in the new upstart seedbanks are doing the same thing and getting mouthed, aka out in OR, etc. At least some of them have more than one good male. And I was really under a different impression before the S1 fiasco, I honestly thought they were at least made, not bulk store bought. Now it makes you wonder bout anything being represented and sold, did he just contract out the work, or does he oversee it? Really don't know how it works, tbh. Having said all that, I have an eagle scout 5 foot tall, flowered from seed bout done, one shorter; the bounty hunters stayed a lil shorter and is pretty good meds, much better and better yielder than the NightRider, look for the rank onion pheno. Got one Copper Chem female flowering from seed doing pretty good. Having keep seeing the reports on Cali Cannon, may have to do those next. Finally, my opinion on all this is I think its time in the game to do what the chuckers paradise and all the upstarts are doin, start making your own, whether natural or fems, with plants you find that are special and then you don't have to buy them unless you want to make some diff. If you want to share, share, if you don't don't.


That's what i'm doing just making my own seeds from my own selection, at least it's been pheno hunted and some type of selection was done instead of just chucking anything you can find....kinda sad this is what US breeders have mostly become.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's what i'm doing just making my own seeds from my own selection, at least it's been pheno hunted and some type of selection was done instead of just chucking anything you can find....kinda sad this is what US breeders have mostly become.


I could be wrong but I think a large part of the market is for people who arent able to just go and get the clone.. with that said, I have recently put a $30-40/pack limit because there are too many breeders/chuckers who have quality work that you can buy from direct in that range.. Hell, Im just as psyched to try some of the chuckers work around here as I am some of the more established "breeders" Ive got chillin in the fridge.. 

I just got on the IG scene and there are some people doing some good work. IMO if you're buying direct from the breeder there's no reason it should b anything over $40/pack.. There just isnt that much going into this anymore, that I think we agree on..

I appreciate the work Gu has done and the fact I was able to get most of the packs around $30.. but will definitely be waiting for the auctions to return before I add to the collection


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I could be wrong but I think a large part of the market is for people who arent able to just go and get the clone.. with that said, I have recently put a $30-40/pack limit because there are too many breeders/chuckers who have quality work that you can buy from direct in that range.. Hell, Im just as psyched to try some of the chuckers work around here as I am some of the more established "breeders" Ive got chillin in the fridge..
> 
> I just got on the IG scene and there are some people doing some good work. IMO if you're buying direct from the breeder there's no reason it should b anything over $40/pack.. There just isnt that much going into this anymore, that I think we agree on..
> 
> I appreciate the work Gu has done and the fact I was able to get most of the packs around $30.. but will definitely be waiting for the auctions to return before I add to the collection


Yeah i heard that, but even at 30$ a pack, i can get a clone of the female they used for 20$ and cut clones of that, not worth it to me unless they come up with some unique offerings and not just pollen chucked clones with a male plant that dominates the crosses. I thought this was a hand selected female being bred, i was wrong.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah i heard that, but even at 30$ a pack, i can get a clone of the female they used for 20$ and cut clones of that, not worth it to me unless they come up with some unique offerings and not just pollen chucked clones with a male plant that dominates the crosses. I thought this was a hand selected female being bred, i was wrong.


Go ahead- nobody gives a fuck what u do-you might wanna read the thread again-guy has 1 male & throws it at females-it is what it is-call it what u want-its pretty transparent


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Go ahead- nobody gives a fuck what u do-you might wanna read the thread again-guy has 1 male & throws it at females-it is what it is-call it what u want-its pretty transparent


I didn't realize he doesnt even select his females just throws pollen at anything, should have done more research and realized this guy is just a backyard breeder my bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yeah i heard that, but even at 30$ a pack, i can get a clone of the female they used for 20$ .


So you're geographically blessed and all the best clones are in your neighborhood. I probably wouldn't buy seeds either in that circumstance. But there's no elite clone sellers near the Ponderosa, so...

I spent $42 for copper chem on auction, and have 10 other GPS packs that didn't cost over $30. No reason to complain over here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's what i'm doing just making my own seeds from my own selection, at least it's been pheno hunted and some type of selection was done instead of just chucking anything you can find....kinda sad this is what US breeders have mostly become.


So now you're judging all US breeders based on 1 plant??? 

Wow...


----------



## See green (Sep 9, 2018)

Well I would definitely not be able to get clones. This is a shot at some goods for me. Outdoor cnc hopefully half way there.  One is smelling like rotten pineapple lol 

Ps.. went 4 for 5 on females 100% germ. 3 cnc and 2 tomahawk.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So now you're judging all US breeders based on 1 plant???
> 
> Wow...


You think this is the first breeder ive come across that pollen chucks? go check gage green group pollen chuckers they don't even know what their bagseed male genetics are or try in house genetics where they send packs of fucking duds and straight up hermies, better yet try exotic genetics you'll get many hermies from their offerings . There's few decent breeders, like BOG that are USA based that actually breed their own work and put in some time and proper breeding to reduce bad traits instead of just chucking anything you can get your hands on, don't even test it, copy and paste the description from weedmaps to your own site like that's your research when you don't have a fucking clue about what you are selling to people.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> There's few decent breeders, like BOG that are USA based that actually breed their own work and put in some time and proper breeding to reduce bad traits.


And yet I ran 3 females of BOG that sucked monumentally. Go figure.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And yet I ran 3 females of BOG that sucked monumentally. Go figure.


What strains? I personally found some really tasty phenos of bogglegum and sour boggle. Not the frostiest but very flavorful the sour boggle was decent frost levels i'd put them in the 15-20% THC range, there's lots of genetics that got great flavor that arent' super frosty and there is plenty of very frosty strains that have no flavor or taste like shit.

Could be growing technique tho, i know i get a lot different flavors when i grow organically compared to my salt grows, the hydro definitely comes out frosty but for flavor organic is the way to go.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What strains?


Lifesaver.



Yodaweed said:


> Could be growing technique tho


True. I grow nothing but sheety weed fer shure, but even by my crap standards, the Lifesavers were extra sheety. Hope I can be you someday.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What strains? I personally found some really tasty phenos of bogglegum and sour boggle. Not the frostiest but very flavorful the sour boggle was decent frost levels i'd put them in the 15-20% THC range, there's lots of genetics that got great flavor that arent' super frosty and there is plenty of very frosty strains that have no flavor or taste like shit.
> 
> Could be growing technique tho, i know i get a lot different flavors when i grow organically compared to my salt grows, the hydro definitely comes out frosty but for flavor organic is the way to go.


Semi-organic is the way to go. 
Then you don't need huge pots to grow trees. 

@quiescent I gave my outdoor girls a little pruvian seabird guano tea yesterday. (+K2SO4) 
If they puff up I'm gonna be pissed...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Go ahead- nobody gives a fuck what u do-you might wanna read the thread again-guy has 1 male & throws it at females-it is what it is-call it what u want-its pretty transparent


Not just this thread...its laid out ON the site in great detail.
Actually, if I thought the mother was picked from some seeds I'd pass. I want to know the real deal Holyfield cut was used...regardless of the breeder/seller/seed maker.

This thread can get so comically bi-polar.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 9, 2018)

I only buy 30+ generation ibl's. Still waiting for the release to buy them, but the rest is pondscum. You guys need to get with it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So you're geographically blessed and all the best clones are in your neighborhood. I probably wouldn't buy seeds either in that circumstance. But there's no elite clone sellers near the Ponderosa, so...
> 
> I spent $42 for copper chem on auction, and have 10 other GPS packs that didn't cost over $30. No reason to complain over here.


Location location!
Anyone anywhere can have elite clones shipped to them. 
One outfit in Southern California has a very good reputation doing this.
However, I would rather buy seeds and grow out plants than risk my freedom with the federales, shipping live plants.
If I lived in an area with great access to clones
I would still grow a few beans for fun, for the hobby of it.
I can buy lbs of grade A grown from elite clone weed in Seattle from my people for $900 a lb. Wholesale.
If I lived there, I wouldn't even grow weed, I'd just buy it, especially with their cost of real estate for a setup


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm becoming less and less impressed with GPS, just realized they just went to a local dispensary(kind love its like an hour from me[noticed when i looked at their weedmaps menu to pickup some sunset sherbet clones]) picked up a bunch of their clones and pollen chucked them now are cashing in. To me that's not even breeding, i bet most of these seeds are untested pollen chucks. Worst part is they didn't even say they were from a dispo i legit have the same access to these cuts as the pollen chucker does i really feel like i wasted my time. I already know this is a B quality plant, i'm pretty sure this whole pack is a bust. I hate wasting my time on grows.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's worse, the pollen chucking to a dispensaries clones or the fact you copy and pasted the dispensaries clone description as your grow description.....
> 
> Next time when your doing some backyard breeding at least give the source credit if you aren't sourcing your own plants.


Before I start, you’re annoying as shit, and so often pick an idiotic hill to die on. But, ugh, in this case you’re right.

You’re just now figuring this out?! This is Gu’s whole business plan. Get every single popular clone he can get his hands on, make as many seeds as possible as cheaply as possible, and then push them out the door as quickly as possible. That means no testing. No popping seeds at all. No pheno hunting for future breedings. His breeding plans amount to “what other popular clones can I get my hands on?” and no additional thought beyond that. It’s been that way since he got the Stardawg male, and I see no signs it’s going to change any time soon.

GPS is the Walmart of cannabis seeds. Cheap, knock-off seeds for people that can’t afford or don’t have access to the real thing.



whytewidow said:


> You dont have access to the stardawg male pollen he has. Which is what breeds so well. It's not the mothers. And why does it matter if the clones came from dispensary or a person?


Gu was also given his male. He didn’t select it himself.

What exactly is the Stardawg male adding to these crosses that is making them so desirable? I mean, seriously, everyone is popping these seeds hoping for a mom leaner. Whenever someone asks how a cross is doing, it’s essentially code for “is the mom coming through at all?”. It’s crazy that there’s a thread full of people with dozens of Stardawg crosses, hoping to find plants that don’t resemble Stardawg.

Seriously, nobody is buying these packs because of the Stardawg male. They’re buying them because of the Cookies and Cream, or Wedding Cake, or Gelato 33, or Sundae Driver, or FPOG. Ask anyone if they’d prefer the GPS cross or a clone of the mom, every single person would want the mom. 

I know I hate on Gu a lot, but my problem isn’t even with Gu. I get the feeling Gu understands the niche he’s built in the cannabis industry. He sells cheap pollen chucks. He makes good money off of it and he’s found a way to maximize profits. I have zero problem with that. (Side note - I do have some issues with his business practices - like the CC processor, and everything about the S1 fiasco).

My problem is with people worshipping Gu on this forum acting like he’s an amazing breeder doing a service to the community. How can someone be a breeder if he hasn’t selected a single plant that he’s bred with in the past ~2 years?! We know for a fact he doesn’t test his crosses. His packs are cheap because that’s what they’re worth, and cheap packs means he can maximize his profits. He’s not selling them cheap out of the kindness of his heart.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

I was under the impression that Gu gets elite cuts, clones them, then hits em with stardawg pollen. 

I'm totally OK with F1 beans if the genetics are good on both ends. 

Pretty sure he also does some selective breeding, but only with a few strains like copper chem.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Before I start, you’re annoying as shit, and so often pick an idiotic hill to die on.


lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Before I start, you’re annoying as shit, and so often pick an idiotic hill to die on. But, ugh, in this case you’re right.
> 
> You’re just now figuring this out?! This is Gu’s whole business plan. Get every single popular clone he can get his hands on, make as many seeds as possible as cheaply as possible, and then push them out the door as quickly as possible. That means no testing. No popping seeds at all. No pheno hunting for future breedings. His breeding plans amount to “what other popular clones can I get my hands on?” and no additional thought beyond that. It’s been that way since he got the Stardawg male, and I see no signs it’s going to change any time soon.
> 
> ...


If he starts out with a elite female and a proven male , what need is there to do a selection? Testing maybe


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Its not like breeders are trying to stabilize genetics anymore


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Location location!
> Anyone anywhere can have elite clones shipped to them.
> One outfit in Southern California has a very good reputation doing this.
> However, I would rather buy seeds and grow out plants than risk my freedom with the federales, shipping live plants.
> ...


You've gotta know growers to get deals like that in the Seattle area! 
Last time I went to a dispensary, top shelf herb was still around $250/oz -- but it's been a few years.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Before I start, you’re annoying as shit, and so often pick an idiotic hill to die on. But, ugh, in this case you’re right.
> 
> You’re just now figuring this out?! This is Gu’s whole business plan. Get every single popular clone he can get his hands on, make as many seeds as possible as cheaply as possible, and then push them out the door as quickly as possible. That means no testing. No popping seeds at all. No pheno hunting for future breedings. His breeding plans amount to “what other popular clones can I get my hands on?” and no additional thought beyond that. It’s been that way since he got the Stardawg male, and I see no signs it’s going to change any time soon.
> 
> ...


Its not some big secret though. You, yourself have posted this info countless times. Its been stated over and over to the point its become redundant.

So, if you purchase a pack of seeds at GP without knowing its just an elite clone hit with his Stardawg you're either a very new grower, willfully ignorant....or both.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If he starts out with a elite female and a proven male , what need is there to do a selection? Testing maybe


That’s up to you. It’s a personal decision to determine if testing matters to you or not.

The bigger problem is that Gu doesn’t make it clear that his new crosses are not tested. When they are tested it just means his paying customers have grown them. He makes up stories saying he’s selling testers due to demand, except he’s been doing this for a long time now. Plus, while some new crosses are labeled testers on the site, others aren’t.

Finally, the MAC1 cross. Gu was planning on selling the MAC1 cross. I get the impression he’s decided not to because I made it abundantly clear that MAC1 crosses are garbage. They have very low germ rates, and they throw awful runty, mutant offspring. I saw someone on IG pop 50 seeds and only ended up with one viable plant in the end. Those would’ve been sold, completely untested.

Bodhi has proven males and females. He still tests every single cross he sells. Because, even with good genetics, not all crosses are good crosses.

As for selections, I prefer to support breeders that are actually advancing the field of cannabis breeding. Breeders that select their own male, and try to create something new. If that doesn’t matter to you, cool. Just stop pretending that GPS belongs in the same category as a breeder who actually is putting in the work to develop something new.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> GPS is the Walmart of cannabis seeds. Cheap, knock-off seeds for people that can’t afford or don’t haveaccess to the real thing.


Lol, at least they're made in the USA.
I wonder who Greenpoints Amazon will be? The one to dethrone the Walmart of cannabis.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Location location!
> Anyone anywhere can have elite clones shipped to them.
> One outfit in Southern California has a very good reputation doing this.


You know...I've heard about this. Even looked into it, but I decided not to do it...can't remember why....



Bakersfield said:


> However, I would rather buy seeds and grow out plants than risk my freedom with the federales, shipping live plants.


Oh yeah ! That's it !


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

From what I've seen or read from these forums growers want the selection for themselves, the top 3 newer breeders just knock up proven clones so all they select for is a good male or males for structure, potency, trichs, disease resistance that let the female pass the taste mainly. And leave the f2 diversity to the buyer. People like different stuff/ phenos, so that might be why breeders dont stabilize so there's completely different phenos instead of one uniform type. But testing , I said maybe, should have said preferred. Anybody would rather know there not getting garbage.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

Wal mart sells clone shipping containers


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Lol, at least they're made in the USA.
> I wonder who Greenpoints Amazon will be? The one to dethrone the Walmart of cannabis.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know...I've heard about this. Even looked into it, but I decided not to do it...can't remember why....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah ! That's it !


It's not your fault if somebody ships you a live plant, lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've gotta know growers to get deals like that in the Seattle area!
> Last time I went to a dispensary, top shelf herb was still around $250/oz -- but it's been a few years.


The place is awash in marijuana, most of which is grown for export to non 420 states. When you know the guys doing it, you can get wholesale prices.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> From what I've seen or read from these forums growers want the selection for themselves, the top 3 newer breeders just knock up proven clones so all they select for is a good male or males for structure, potency, trichs, disease resistance that let the female pass the taste mainly. And leave the f2 diversity to the buyer. People like different stuff/ phenos, so that might be why breeders dont stabilize so there's completely different phenos instead of one uniform type. But testing , I said maybe, should have said preferred. Anybody would rather know there not getting garbage.


check out the generous folks in the chuckers section. No garbage there and at a significant discount, I might add. And same genetics, just some pheno hunting involved, better for the consumer.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s up to you. It’s a personal decision to determine if testing matters to you or not.
> 
> The bigger problem is that Gu doesn’t make it clear that his new crosses are not tested. When they are tested it just means his paying customers have grown them. He makes up stories saying he’s selling testers due to demand, except he’s been doing this for a long time now. Plus, while some new crosses are labeled testers on the site, others aren’t.
> 
> ...


What gps beans have you grown? I dont give a flyin fuck who chucks or works shit-jus want that kill bud-dont know who's got it till you pop the beans & grow it


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

The only problem I see is that he don't test. And I believe if breeders want to create something really new they need start out with some original lines, landraces not all these polyhybrids


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What gps beans have you grown? I dont give a flyin fuck who chucks or works shit-jus want that kill bud-dont know who's got it till you pop the beans & grow it


Looks like people have different goals and expectations when it comes to seeds. 

I want affordable beans that can be used to grow killer bud. 
A little variation is fine, but no early hermies.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The only problem I see is that he don't test. And I believe if breeders want to create something really new they need start out with some original lines, landraces not all these polyhybrids


[/STIR]Why test, when your male has a proven track record of overpowering any clone you cross him with.[/ITUP]


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like people have different goals and expectations when it comes to seeds.
> 
> I want affordable beans that can be used to grow killer bud.
> A little variation is fine, but no early hermies.


Yea people are different-i think everyone wants cheap beans that produce kill bud-but balls happen sometimes from the best breeders worked lines or not-it jus part of the ballgame


----------



## Sebud (Sep 9, 2018)

Off subject question here but I need some help.
I just harvested what appears to be a land race sativa plant.
Was hoping someone could help me identify it.
Indoor grow and got about 6-7 ft. tall had to bend it over to keep it out of my lights.
The reason I'm asking is because the smell and taste is straight menthol.
It's like Vicks vapor rub in a plant.
 
Its not a very good picture but thanks for any help.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Off subject question here but I need some help.
> I just harvested what appears to be a land race sativa plant.
> Was hoping someone could help me identify it.
> Indoor grow and got about 6-7 ft. tall had to bend it over to keep it out of my lights.
> ...


No clue what the strain is, but that looks like a hybrid to me.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> [/STIR]Why test, when your male has a proven track record of overpowering any clone you cross him with.[/ITUP]


Exactly... the stardawg adds yield, nose, flavor, and color. And people bitch about not getting mom leaners are the people who've grown more than not even a whole pack of GPS gear. And have grown alot of stardawg leaners. I mean no one is making you buy the stuff @Yodaweed


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've gotta know growers to get deals like that in the Seattle area!
> Last time I went to a dispensary, top shelf herb was still around $250/oz -- but it's been a few years.


250 a zip here would fly off the shelves. 1 zip of seedless dank is 480-520 here depending on strain.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> That’s up to you. It’s a personal decision to determine if testing matters to you or not.
> 
> The bigger problem is that Gu doesn’t make it clear that his new crosses are not tested. When they are tested it just means his paying customers have grown them. He makes up stories saying he’s selling testers due to demand, except he’s been doing this for a long time now. Plus, while some new crosses are labeled testers on the site, others aren’t.
> 
> ...


Gu did say that the new cake cross and g33 cross werent tested yet. He specifically said that in a post. Yes he didnt say anything about the others. But these two he did say werent tested.


----------



## Sebud (Sep 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> No clue what the strain is, but that looks like a hybrid to me.


Wish I had taken better pictures of her and her sister but they were both straight up sativas. Thanks though for the reply. Have a hand full of these seeds that I've had for a long time. Think I will grow it out again when I get space. Maybe I can get some decent pictures and someone will recognize it.
They are definitely grade a smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> It's not your fault if somebody ships you a live plant, lol


Doesnt work that way. If a plant gets snagged in the mail. You can bet you sweet ass if its addressed to you and you pick it up. You're getting the charge for it.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

Have a feeling seeds will be the same way unless something changes federally.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Wish I had taken better pictures of her and her sister but they were both straight up sativas. Thanks though for the reply. Have a hand full of these seeds that I've had for a long time. Think I will grow it out again when I get space. Maybe I can get some decent pictures and someone will recognize it.
> They are definitely grade a smoke.


How Long did they take to flower how many weeks


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Have a feeling seeds will be the same way unless something changes federally.


Seeds have never caused someone to knock on your door people have been getting seeds seized for 25+ years, live plants are another story


----------



## Sebud (Sep 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> How Long did they take to flower how many weeks


Right at 10 weeks two weeks longer than everything else.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Right at 10 weeks two weeks longer than everything else.


Then it’s most likely a hybrid! maybe a sativa leaner but probably not a pure sativa plant, the member that responded to you was right imo


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I want affordable beans that can be used to grow killer bud.
> A little variation is fine, but no early hermies.


Totally. If you want to see some sh&$ take a look at the Exotic thread where ppl are paying 200$ a pack and getting all Hermies.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Seeds have never caused someone to knock on your door people have been getting seeds seized for 25+ years, live plants are another story


Seeds have been getting seized for 25+ years from overseas, US seedbanks haven't been around that long...
Your fooling yourself if you think they can't get warrants for sending illegal items across state lines.
Live plants/Flower/Concentrates/Seeds any of it can be used for a warrant.


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Right at 10 weeks two weeks longer than everything else.


Good sign that it's a hybrid, Landrace sativa flowers for 14-24 weeks.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 9, 2018)

this thread is a lot easier to read once you discover the ignore feature.


----------



## Sebud (Sep 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Then it’s most likely a hybrid! maybe a sativa leaner but probably not a pure sativa plant, the member that responded to you was right imo


Thanks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 9, 2018)

kindnug said:


> Seeds have been getting seized for 25+ years from overseas, US seedbanks haven't been around that long...
> Your fooling yourself if you think they can't get warrants for sending illegal items across state lines.
> Live plants/Flower/Concentrates/Seeds any of it can be used for a warrant.


They can get warrants through customs/PI.. similar process either way but they pay a little closer attention to incoming mail than domestic.. Hell, GPS just got a bunch of packs caught up about a month ago.. nothing came from it but a couple love letters


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 250 a zip here would fly off the shelves. 1 zip of seedless dank is 480-520 here depending on strain.



holy fuck thats insane prices bro, they are selling 1$ grams here in colorado, 30$ for an ounce lol check this shit out 

https://weedmaps.com/deals/compassionate-care-co-op-1-grams-sungrown-flower?position=3


the prices you quoted are crazy, do they give you the death sentence if you're caught growing there?


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And yet I ran 3 females of BOG that sucked monumentally. Go figure.


same! bubblebog sourbubble n someting else, all packs from the man himself at co ccup... no keepers


----------



## kindnug (Sep 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> They can get warrants through customs/PI.. similar process either way but they pay a little closer attention to incoming mail than domestic.. Hell, GPS just got a bunch of packs caught up about a month ago.. nothing came from it but a couple love letters


I'm sure they realize the seeds aren't being sent to active grows, most likely why they just send letters.
If they didn't pay attention to domestic mail, people wouldn't have gotten those letters.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 9, 2018)

A little purple stardawg leaning Blizzard Bush. It’s not all about the mom’s. This one is pretty much vanilla and cleaner in the nose. About 35 days in 10 gallon pots outdoor.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> holy fuck thats insane prices bro, they are selling 1$ grams here in colorado, 30$ for an ounce lol check this shit out
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/deals/compassionate-care-co-op-1-grams-sungrown-flower?position=3
> 
> ...


3 to 5 and sometimes more here, 10,15, and 20 a g , mostly 20


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> holy fuck thats insane prices bro, they are selling 1$ grams here in colorado, 30$ for an ounce lol check this shit out
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/deals/compassionate-care-co-op-1-grams-sungrown-flower?position=3
> 
> ...


250-300 oz
2800-3200 lb
25 for 2 grams 
Australia


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 9, 2018)

Midwest black market right now and has been for a minute, around 300 oz and its coming from CO and points west I hear, but mainly CO. I bet the CO locals ain't makin 4800 a lb, lol.but somebody is. No brick around much anymore but its around for the cheapskates.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> 250-300 oz
> 2800-3200 lb
> 25 for 2 grams
> Australia


Miss them days , I do


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

2x hibernate


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Miss them days , I do


Real deal hash $100 a 1/4 ( 8 grams)


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Midwest black market right now and has been for a minute, around 300 oz and its coming from CO and points west I hear, but mainly CO. I bet the CO locals ain't makin 4800 a lb, lol.but somebody is. No brick around much anymore but its around for the cheapskates.


Yea I seen some brick here not to long ago , a buddy was trying to move an O for 50 then tried putting it off on me for 40, theres still some old school guys that buy those 25-40 dollar quarters of mex and crap homegrown. I had done forgot how small those compressed onions were, chunk about the diameter of a silver dollar. lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Real deal hash $100 a 1/4 ( 8 grams)


Not bad, I’d be all over that
Only way to get real hash around here is to make it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Not bad, I’d be all over that
> Only way to get real hash around here is to make it.


Yeah rarely see the proper block hash around here I got a pic somewhere of it 
Got gifted one but a week later brought a second one as it's that good


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 250 a zip here would fly off the shelves. 1 zip of seedless dank is 480-520 here depending on strain.





Yodaweed said:


> holy fuck thats insane prices bro, they are selling 1$ grams here in colorado, 30$ for an ounce lol check this shit out
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/deals/compassionate-care-co-op-1-grams-sungrown-flower?position=3
> 
> ...


Its roughly $20 a gram $60 an 8th and about $180 half an Oz in Alaska at the dispensary.
Its taxed to the point of making it hard to profit.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Midwest black market right now and has been for a minute, around 300 oz and its coming from CO and points west I hear, but mainly CO. I bet the CO locals ain't makin 4800 a lb, lol.but somebody is. No brick around much anymore but its around for the cheapskates.


lbs going for 1k and under, it's also about to be croptober so the market is gonna be flooded with cheap outdoor usually that stuff goes for around 800 an lb


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> holy fuck thats insane prices bro, they are selling 1$ grams here in colorado, 30$ for an ounce lol check this shit out
> 
> https://weedmaps.com/deals/compassionate-care-co-op-1-grams-sungrown-flower?position=3
> 
> ...


It's crazy but that's going rate. 13 grams and over is possession felony, 12.99 grams and under is still misdemeanor. 1k fine and 6 months jail possible. First offense usually get probation for a year. Cultivation usually gets turned into manufacturing a controlled substance. If your plants are in more than one stage at a time. 1 to 5 for cultivation 2-10 for manufacturing.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> same! bubblebog sourbubble n someting else, all packs from the man himself at co ccup... no keepers


I've run 3 different strains of bog, only had 1 keeper from a pack of 88g13 hash plant.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Real deal hash $100 a 1/4 ( 8 grams)


Real deal good bubble hash is 40 a gram here.


----------



## main cola (Sep 9, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush    Las Vegas Triangle Kush phenom #2   O.B.S.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Real deal good bubble hash is 40 a gram here.


If bubble was 40g n oz of bud is almost 500
I’d never smoke bud again. 



Hickok Haze 
1st attempt at fresh frozen


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If bubble was 40g n oz of bud is almost 500
> I’d never smoke bud again.
> 
> 
> ...


That's why theres thing to do so you dont gotta pay any of those prices lol. Put another clone of the CnC pheni I have in flower. In the chuck tent. Gonna hit a few branches with Maui Wowie x(purple Haze x malawai) and Magnum Opus magic dust. And put a Sunset Sherb x(NL#5 × BB) from eastcoastmo in flower, called Blueberry Sunset. The fruity bb smell coming from it is unreal. I am lookn forward to seeing if she stays with the amazing smell she has now. 1gal to 5gal smd flip. I forgot to take a pic of the clone of cnc. But it looks like any other clone. There a tiny piece of it.


----------



## Noinch (Sep 9, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm becoming less and less impressed with GPS, just realized they just went to a local dispensary(kind love its like an hour from me[noticed when i looked at their weedmaps menu to pickup some sunset sherbet clones]) picked up a bunch of their clones and pollen chucked them now are cashing in. To me that's not even breeding, i bet most of these seeds are untested pollen chucks. Worst part is they didn't even say they were from a dispo i legit have the same access to these cuts as the pollen chucker does i really feel like i wasted my time. I already know this is a B quality plant, i'm pretty sure this whole pack is a bust. I hate wasting my time on grows.
> 
> I honestly don't know what's worse, the pollen chucking to a dispensaries clones or the fact you copy and pasted the dispensaries clone description as your grow description.....
> 
> Next time when your doing some backyard breeding at least give the source credit if you aren't sourcing your own plants.


How did you only just notice all of the releases were f1 pollen chucks to name brand clones? That part was kind of blatantly obvious and wasn't exactly a secret


----------



## boybelue (Sep 9, 2018)

Noinch said:


> How did you only just notice all of the releases were f1 pollen chucks to name brand clones? That part was kind of blatantly obvious and wasn't exactly a secret


Awesome!!! Lol love this shit


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 9, 2018)

Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


Based on what you know so far, can you say if that's one you'd grow again? I realize you can't know much without a proper cure and smoke test, just curious as to what your gut feeling is.


----------



## C-theGrower (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


Very nice fatty's u got there. Well done.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Based on what you know so far, can you say if that's one you'd grow again? I realize you can't know much without a proper cure and smoke test, just curious as to what your gut feeling is.


I’ve got clones of all four phenotypes. I’m going to run at least two of them again, and maybe all of them. Like you said, it all depends on the final product.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 9, 2018)

C-theGrower said:


> Very nice fatty's u got there. Well done.


Thank you.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’ve got clones of all four phenotypes. I’m going to run at least two of them again, and maybe all of them. Like you said, it all depends on the final product.


Right on. They look awesome. Nice job.


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


Those look so tasty. Nice work.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 9, 2018)

Got em in the buckets.shits about to get real.

 

The structure on this pebble pusher is crazy


----------



## dstroy (Sep 9, 2018)

Noinch said:


> How did you only just notice all of the releases were f1 pollen chucks to name brand clones? That part was kind of blatantly obvious and wasn't exactly a secret


Low reading comprehension.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 10, 2018)

Update on the GH...seems some plants are slower than fuck to get moving. The Sky Dweller and Night Rider are taking forever, they both stretched beyond my GH capabilities and are a tangled mess. I've hacked all of the top buds in an attempt to keep em out of the roof.
Sky Dweller 
Night Rider 
The Deputy is far ahead of everything else... 
I actually might be smoking some of this come mid croptober.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


looking good bro whats the nose like on them


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 10, 2018)

lads whats the CBD oil like from greenpoint? thinking of getting some for my anxiety


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 10, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> lads whats the CBD oil like from greenpoint? thinking of getting some for my anxiety


It’s good . 
I can’t find better bang for my $$$


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Just shy of 9 weeks, these Pebble Pushers are starting to swell nicely.View attachment 4196028View attachment 4196029 View attachment 4196030View attachment 4196031 View attachment 4196032View attachment 4196033


@LubdaNugs You have the midis touch.Every thing you grow turns to gold.GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> lads whats the CBD oil like from greenpoint? thinking of getting some for my anxiety


Helps me with chronic pain. I think the dosage is the key to finding if it will work for your particular issue.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 10, 2018)

3 Dynamite Diesel at 50 days with nice size and buds swelling, great branching for training. Also increasing is a sour biological and fuel odor and some pine and lemon. Slightly longish buds sticky and frosty too. 

Also have 2 Black Gold seedlings or early veggers. A little slow starting but that seems to be the way of Black Gold.

Meanwhile, quite a local buzz this morning with Pioneer Kush!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got em in the buckets.shits about to get real.
> 
> View attachment 4196056
> 
> ...


Definitely mutant. I'd keep an eye on it for balls when you get farther along in flower.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 10, 2018)

CnC


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s good .
> I can’t find better bang for my $$$


thanks brother


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> CnCView attachment 4196197 View attachment 4196198


Very nice. I'm super stoked on the pheno I found. Haven't even smoked it yet. Hoping shes tiptop bc I'm flowering a clone of her out to chuck.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Helps me with chronic pain. I think the dosage is the key to finding if it will work for your particular issue.


thanks man. what sort of dosage works for you?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thanks man. what sort of dosage works for you?


I take two stoppers (1ml) twice a day. Now i weight 240lbs i would think weight plays a important part in the dosage. If you find that it works for you and you want it a little cheaper you can ask [email protected] to buy a years supply at one time.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> CnCView attachment 4196197 View attachment 4196198


WOW!
Those calyxes are SEXY


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I take two stoppers (1ml) twice a day. Now i weight 240lbs i would think weight plays a important part in the dosage. If you find that it works for you and you want it a little cheaper you can ask [email protected] to buy a years supply at one time.


That’s what my wife is taking.
You got over 100lbs on her. I think it depends on the person n the problems.

She was doing half that for a while, but now it’s full doses . Hopefully things get better n 1/2 is enough again.

I bought on the 420 sale at a good price, watching for another sale to stock up again.
Would be nice if there where a 10 or 20 or whatever size case it came in was available for a good discount.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 10, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Update on the GH...seems some plants are slower than fuck to get moving. The Sky Dweller and Night Rider are taking forever, they both stretched beyond my GH capabilities and are a tangled mess. I've hacked all of the top buds in an attempt to keep em out of the roof.
> Sky DwellerView attachment 4196150
> Night RiderView attachment 4196151
> The Deputy is far ahead of everything else...View attachment 4196155
> I actually might be smoking some of this come mid croptober.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

(5) jelly pie's 12 days or so. I am hoping the one on the far right will be my mum.I am guessing everything to the left will be aspiring boy band members. (5) Hazemans Mikado in the rear.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s what my wife is taking.
> You got over 100lbs on her. I think it depends on the person n the problems.
> 
> She was doing half that for a while, but now it’s full doses . Hopefully things get better n 1/2 is enough again.
> ...


I paid 25.00 per ounce but had to buy 12 at a time. I tried taking smaller dose as well did not seem to work as well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s what my wife is taking.
> *You got over 100lbs on her. I think it depends on the person n the problems.*
> 
> She was doing half that for a while, but now it’s full doses . Hopefully things get better n 1/2 is enough again.
> ...


^This^
I bought a couple bottles to help with sleep. It worked but my nightmares intensified 10 fold. I believe it helped my body finally go into a deep shut down kind of sleep so I cant _blame_ the CBD oil but I also cant say it worked for me either. I tried it a few different times and each time the nightmares were horrific.
But, I gave one bottle to a friend that has pretty severe RA and it worked really well for her @ 1ml 1x per day. She's 41 and we're roughly the same size. She also claims that on days when the barometric pressure causes the RA to worsen, she uses 3 full droppers and adds in some THC. She's been able to drop at least two Rx meds with this oil so far. (she'd like to buy it in larger quantities too)
I wish it had worked as well for me but it really does depend on the person and whatever chronic issue they're dealing with.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2018)

What do y'all think are the best of those last testers? excluding the gelato and wedding cake crosses. Like the top 4, jus from what y'all seen so far.


----------



## led1k (Sep 10, 2018)

Cheesy Bo' Greesy said:


> No doubt about it. I wasn't expecting so much heat but when you turn that thing up it gets pretty damn warm. I couldnt imagine not running a fan on that light.
> 
> Another myth busted in this household lol. LEDs get hot! And on a hot day without the fan it makes the growroom cook not kidding.
> 
> We dont have AC in the room so you can really tell a difference. Funny to me how they try to sell these heat sink fanless leds as being so cool. Lmao! Uh huh yeah right.


I used the 2'x2' build with Bridgelux strips from Ledgardenner and agree with others that these don't need heaksinks. His builds run the strips at levels where they aren't necessary. If you run the strips at their max though...


----------



## led1k (Sep 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> These have a good % it seems (20%). Going to use them as a soak this clone run.
> 
> https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/rhizopon-aa-tablets-20-percent?returnurl=/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/


Sucks if you are in CA:

Due to regulations, we cannot ship this item to customers located in the following areas:


California


----------



## Cptn (Sep 10, 2018)

Anyone here have personal experience using CBD only extract for epilepsy?
I know there are many different forms of it. Friend of family has 23 year old son with epilepsy that is hoping CBD might help. 
I have always assumed it would take a thc/cbd combo to do the trick but since THC is not legal where they live, hoping to hear CBD only has worked for someone/anyone.
I'd order a rack of @Gu~ 's gear for them if I thought it might work.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Anyone here have personal experience using CBD only extract for epilepsy?
> I know there are many different forms of it. Friend of family has 23 year old son with epilepsy that is hoping CBD might help.
> I have always assumed it would take a thc/cbd combo to do the trick but since THC is not legal where they live, hoping to hear CBD only has worked for someone/anyone.
> I'd order a rack of @Gu~ 's gear for them if I thought it might work.
> ...


This is the best link I could find quickly to studies.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5767492/ 


From the 4-5 folks I have known over the years, including my uncle, they all say there has to be thc in it to work best. My uncle reacts best to a 10-1 thc-cbd. Others I know react best to 2-1 and 1-1. 
It has been known for a long time cannabis helps big time with it. Thats why it was one of the first recognized medical uses here in Canada. 
I say give it a shot with the just CBD oil. If it works , amazing. If not it was worth a shot?

Cheers


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

Don't know if anybody is interested but there is a seed drop today at 4:20 ET at DC Seed exchange. DJ Shorts F-13 hand numbered by him. 165 for a 13 pack.


----------



## growslut (Sep 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Anyone here have personal experience using CBD only extract for epilepsy?
> I know there are many different forms of it. Friend of family has 23 year old son with epilepsy that is hoping CBD might help.
> I have always assumed it would take a thc/cbd combo to do the trick but since THC is not legal where they live, hoping to hear CBD only has worked for someone/anyone.
> I'd order a rack of @Gu~ 's gear for them if I thought it might work.
> ...


I have heard first hand of hemp-CBD eliminating seizures--in dogs. And I think there are also many, many stories online about hemp-CBD being effective in stopping seizures in humans too.

I agree that CBD derived from plants with THC will have a fuller spectrum and would likely be more effective than hemp CBD.

I take both regularly. And give to our cats and dogs as well. It def helps

Greenpoints drops are some of the best hemp-CBD drops we've tried. And we also use Lazarus Naturals CBD capsules daily


----------



## Cptn (Sep 10, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> This is the best link I could find quickly to studies.
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5767492/
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks GH



growslut said:


> I have heard first hand of hemp-CBD eliminating seizures--in dogs. And I think there are also many, many stories online about hemp-CBD being effective in stopping seizures in humans too.
> 
> I agree that CBD derived from plants with THC will have a fuller spectrum and would likely be more effective than hemp CBD.
> 
> ...


Thanks growslut


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> I have heard first hand of hemp-CBD eliminating seizures--in dogs. And I think there are also many, many stories online about hemp-CBD being effective in stopping seizures in humans too.
> 
> I agree that CBD derived from plants with THC will have a fuller spectrum and would likely be more effective than hemp CBD.
> 
> ...


I can also second the amazing effect it has in dogs. Had a red nose that died at 16 who was seizure free and went from not being able to walk to walking and running, from just cbd oil his last two years.
Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Don't know if anybody is interested but there is a seed drop today at 4:20 ET at DC Seed exchange. DJ Shorts F-13 hand numbered by him. 165 for a 13 pack.


Hand numbered, you say? Sorry, just a stoned lol here. Gotta be some stability there, right?

But are they likely to be 5 times better smoke than what you can get at GPS for $33 - $45? Or 165 times better than what you can pick up from RIU chuckers por nada?



GreenHighlander said:


> I can also second the amazing effect it has in dogs. Had a red nose that died at 16 who was seizure free and went from not being able to walk to walking and running, from just cbd oil his last two years.
> Cheers


How did you figure the dosage? Did you add to food or drinking water?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hand numbered, you say? Sorry, just a stoned lol here. Gotta be some stability there, right?
> 
> But are they likely to be 5 times better smoke than what you can get at GPS for $33 - $45? Or 165 times better than what you can pick up from RIU chuckers por nada?
> 
> ...



It was quite literally trial and error. Started low and went from there. Last going off he was at 1.5ml of just cbd oil a day. He was roughly 60-65lbs at the time and that amount seemed best.
Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh and it was given to him orally via a syringe without the needle before breakfast.
Cheers


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hand numbered, you say? Sorry, just a stoned lol here. Gotta be some stability there, right?
> 
> But are they likely to be 5 times better smoke than what you can get at GPS for $33 - $45? Or 165 times better than what you can pick up from RIU chuckers por nada?
> 
> ...


No they say! I am not interested but didn't know if they had any value to them. You know like signed prints LOL. They sounded rare.


----------



## growslut (Sep 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How did you figure the dosage? Did you add to food or drinking water?


The cats get 3-5 drops of Greenpoint CBD each per meal. 

And the dogs used to get 1 full syringe squirt of 20/1 CBD and 1 full syringe squirt of 1/1 CBD oil twice daily with food. But since California changed the requirements for vendors, my favorite old brand of CBD (Val's) is no longer available. So the past few months the dogs have been getting a 10mg CBD capsule each twice daily. (the dogs look jealous when I get out the dropper for the cats so I think they miss the drops)


----------



## macsnax (Sep 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Anyone here have personal experience using CBD only extract for epilepsy?
> I know there are many different forms of it. Friend of family has 23 year old son with epilepsy that is hoping CBD might help.
> I have always assumed it would take a thc/cbd combo to do the trick but since THC is not legal where they live, hoping to hear CBD only has worked for someone/anyone.
> I'd order a rack of @Gu~ 's gear for them if I thought it might work.
> ...


I have a niece that at her worst would have multiple seizures a day. She's been on cbd for a couple years and might have one a month now.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 10, 2018)

So has anyone grown out the eagle scout? The gsc x stardawg? 

I got a pack did the 12 hours soaking in water, then the paper towel and planted into seedling soil! Well first off when in the paper towel they didn't grow long tails like all my other strains I figured they were just slower for some reason! Well here I am now in day 3 since put into soil and nothing no sprouts not a single one! I have them in a humidity dome with a seedling heating pad on very low!

I've grown at least 15 or more cycles I know how to sprout a seed without any issues! So I'm wondering if it's possible I just got a bad batch or old batch of seeds? Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days? What do you guys think has anyone grown out this strain?


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 10, 2018)

Bounty Hunter

12/12 from seed week 10.5 and still growing. Unfortunately though there are some nanners popping up so time to chop. Water and Recharge first 4 weeks then water only.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 10, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I have a niece that at her worst would have multiple seizures a day. She's been on cbd for a couple years and might have one a month now.


WOW!
That's encouraging Macs!
Any idea of how many Mg per day? How long between doses?
He's going to be staying with us for a week in Oct and plan to do a trial with him then. Want be as close to effective dosing as possible on day one as I can.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days?


Patience grasshopper. While you wait browse through IG and look through the greenpointseeds tags. You’ll find some sweet Eagle Scouts in there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Don't know if anybody is interested but there is a seed drop today at 4:20 ET at DC Seed exchange. DJ Shorts F-13 hand numbered by him. 165 for a 13 pack.


I have a good friend that's been growing since the early 80's, that believes DJ Short is the almighty of a breeder. The creator of Blueberry, Flo, etc. He lives and breathes his book of breeding. Claims DJ Short breeds safety triggers into his strains that are identifiable to him, if someone tries to breed with his work and that all of the shit talking about his strains come from people buying counterfeit packs of his gear.
DJ Short, the most copied and imitated breeder ever.
I have no opinion on the matter, never grew his gear, but i have heard some very bad stories of bad gear, since the he has stepped down and handed the reigns over to his son, JD


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 10, 2018)

hydgrow said:


> Bounty Hunter
> 
> 12/12 from seed week 10.5 and still growing. Unfortunately though there are some nanners popping up so time to chop. Water and Recharge first 4 weeks then water only.
> 
> ...


Hows the bouquet and size?
Do you feel she is Stardawgy or Legendary?
I have high Hopes for that cross.


----------



## hydgrow (Sep 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hows the bouquet and size?
> Do you feel she is Stardawgy or Legendary?
> I have high Hopes for that cross.



I got four ladies and all are fantastic. I will be buying another pack of these for sure.

I can see some big ass colas from these if vegged and flower.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> WOW!
> That's encouraging Macs!
> Any idea of how many Mg per day? How long between doses?
> He's going to be staying with us for a week in Oct and plan to do a trial with him then. Want be as close to effective dosing as possible on day one as I can.


I'll have to make a phone call. Let me get back to you in the morning and I'll pass along the details.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hand numbered, you say? Sorry, just a stoned lol here. Gotta be some stability there, right?
> 
> *But are they likely to be 5 times better smoke than what you can get at GPS for $33 - $45? Or 165 times better than what you can pick up from RIU chuckers por nada?*
> 
> ...


No, lol.
Old Dj jr came on the forum a while back and help me lose all confidence in his or anything labeled Dj short anymore. He was literally growing out tiny little gallon pots and all the bud pics were meh at the best. To top it off was his great attitude.

No way I'd pay that dude for shit.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'll have to make a phone call. Let me get back to you in the morning and I'll pass along the details.


Thanks again


----------



## Sebud (Sep 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So has anyone grown out the eagle scout? The gsc x stardawg?
> 
> I got a pack did the 12 hours soaking in water, then the paper towel and planted into seedling soil! Well first off when in the paper towel they didn't grow long tails like all my other strains I figured they were just slower for some reason! Well here I am now in day 3 since put into soil and nothing no sprouts not a single one! I have them in a humidity dome with a seedling heating pad on very low!
> 
> I've grown at least 15 or more cycles I know how to sprout a seed without any issues! So I'm wondering if it's possible I just got a bad batch or old batch of seeds? Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days? What do you guys think has anyone grown out this strain?


I just flipped two Eagle Scouts - Did a 24 hr. soak then straight to dirt about 5-7 days and both seeds sprouted. I have two lovely lady's growing at the moment.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So has anyone grown out the eagle scout? The gsc x stardawg?
> 
> I got a pack did the 12 hours soaking in water, then the paper towel and planted into seedling soil! Well first off when in the paper towel they didn't grow long tails like all my other strains I figured they were just slower for some reason! Well here I am now in day 3 since put into soil and nothing no sprouts not a single one! I have them in a humidity dome with a seedling heating pad on very low!
> 
> I've grown at least 15 or more cycles I know how to sprout a seed without any issues! So I'm wondering if it's possible I just got a bad batch or old batch of seeds? Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days? What do you guys think has anyone grown out this strain?


Why would you put them in the dirt if they didn't pop? Leave them in the sealed towels next time bro. Sometimes it takes 48-168+ hours for a seed to finally get it's shit together.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 11, 2018)

Not greenpoint but a cool ass pic I took earlier of some wc.this dude hangs around eating drain flies.first time I seen him in a month.he was smaller than.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a good friend that's been growing since the early 80's, that believes DJ Short is the almighty of a breeder. The creator of Blueberry, Flo, etc. He lives and breathes his book of breeding. Claims DJ Short breeds safety triggers into his strains that are identifiable to him, if someone tries to breed with his work and that all of the shit talking about his strains come from people buying counterfeit packs of his gear.
> DJ Short, the most copied and imitated breeder ever.
> I have no opinion on the matter, never grew his gear, but i have heard some very bad stories of bad gear, since the he has stepped down and handed the reigns over to his son, JD


when I was a young teenager browsing through Emery Seeds (I think it was) I of course wanted the DJ's Blueberry, Vanilluna, Flo to name a few. But over the years from the dozens and dozens of reports I've read people either find mutants which was the most common complaint, or they find that once in a lifetime find that you hold onto forever tightly, or just some mediocre Blueberry plants that didn't hold a candle to most other cultivars. I decided to steer clear considering the other guys putting in amazing work with amazing results. On the other hand I was never a icmag guy, which could be where all the actual good DJ Short grow logs could be so I don't wanna fully speak down on the mans work, imo he's a legend whether people like it or not...his son on the other hand, not a legend


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2018)

Lived in Oregon, the DJ cuts that are circulated, that sat bb, the menthol cut indica bb, etc. the cuts are fire. Just not sure you can find that quality in a pack of his seeds for the price. Many haven't. Especially if not old seed stock. jme


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 11, 2018)

I quick dried a bodega bubblegum nug to sample. 
This pheno is an even balance between candy and chem with a sour citrus finish. 
Effect is sedating but not overpowering.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So has anyone grown out the eagle scout? The gsc x stardawg?
> 
> I got a pack did the 12 hours soaking in water, then the paper towel and planted into seedling soil! Well first off when in the paper towel they didn't grow long tails like all my other strains I figured they were just slower for some reason! Well here I am now in day 3 since put into soil and nothing no sprouts not a single one! I have them in a humidity dome with a seedling heating pad on very low!
> 
> I've grown at least 15 or more cycles I know how to sprout a seed without any issues! So I'm wondering if it's possible I just got a bad batch or old batch of seeds? Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days? What do you guys think has anyone grown out this strain?


I have ES going right now. Its roughly in wk 5. There's an early pic of her in this thread a few pages back. I'll throw up some final pics before chop and then follow with a smoke report.
Right now their starting to bulk and pack on trichs. If I can reach one, I'll pull it off the table and take a couple more pics.

About germing. I found that I don't need to soak seeds if they're less than a yr or so old. If they're too fresh, I think soaking can drown them. Just a theory but its held true for me.
If you haven't germ'd the whole pack, maybe try just your paper towel method?


----------



## growslut (Sep 11, 2018)

The other day I said that Half & Half was the prettiest/best rosin we've pressed yet. Well, the Dream Catcher bumped off Half and is now the prettiest/best tasting rosin so far

After airing for a day, the Dream Catcher rosin is not oily and sticky, its like a deep golden butter with a taste and sativa euphoria that is pretty spectacular.

Def top shelf rosin


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 11, 2018)

I've run several of Djs packs of blueberry. Almost 4 whole packs. Nvr found a decent BB plant. Some smelled like BB in veg. But none of them had that BB taste. Or smell after cure. Its was so so herb. I have quite a few packs of his older stuff too. And the new stuff. Is garbage. Just the oregan cut throat. Hermed like a bitch. I spoke with DJ about getting some of them bc he wasnt releasing them due the herm problems. No one wanted them, not one single person asked him about them other than me he said. We emailed back n fourth for several days. Bc he was gonna send a few packs to hunt through. Then he emails after a week of no contact. And says we aren't releasing any of them. Which I understood. Bc of the herm issue. Then 2 months later he released them for 150 bucks a pack limited edition. Hes not the same dude from the 90s. Hes changed. His work has suffered. He made tons of money. And has now passed the stock to his son. Which is jus a pollen chucker. I'd take chuckers paradise beans over any second generation or old world genetics gear any day.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 11, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a good friend that's been growing since the early 80's, that believes DJ Short is the almighty of a breeder. The creator of Blueberry, Flo, etc. He lives and breathes his book of breeding. Claims DJ Short breeds safety triggers into his strains that are identifiable to him, if someone tries to breed with his work and that all of the shit talking about his strains come from people buying counterfeit packs of his gear.
> DJ Short, the most copied and imitated breeder ever.
> I have no opinion on the matter, never grew his gear, but i have heard some very bad stories of bad gear, since the he has stepped down and handed the reigns over to his son, JD


I've heard that too.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2018)

don't care much for DJ's sat blueberry, but that mentol indica one, fast finisher and fire. Best blueberry I ever had was something called bluemangowidow or bluewidowmango or something like that. Was the muffins in the bag smell and the stone was good and strong. Never got so sick of blueberry and skishkaberry in all my life, out in OR. They are proud of it, good or bad. .


----------



## quiescent (Sep 11, 2018)

"Best" blueberry line available today is Joey Weed. From what I've read sagarmatha in the 90s was the best blueberry line, no personal experience. I'll say there's no way I would buy a pack from dj today. 

I feel like blueberry is one of those strains that, in seed form, is best in a cross. I've found great plants in the Joey gear, they stand up to today's stuff just fine. The quality of the high is top notch, I love good vibe weed.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> About germing. I found that I don't need to soak seeds if they're less than a yr or so old. If they're too fresh, I think soaking can drown them. Just a theory but its held true for me.
> If you haven't germ'd the whole pack, maybe try just your paper towel method?


Yeah, I've never soaked seeds ever. Paper towels, a plastic bag, a warm spot and some patience is all ya need.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> "Best" blueberry line available today is Joey Weed. From what I've read sagarmatha in the 90s was the best blueberry line, no personal experience. I'll say there's no way I would buy a pack from dj today.
> 
> I feel like blueberry is one of those strains that, in seed form, is best in a cross. I've found great plants in the Joey gear, they stand up to today's stuff just fine. The quality of the high is top notch, I love good vibe weed.


I have a blue berry cross I jus put into flower. From forum guy on here. It has the strongest blueberry/creamy fruit scent I have ever smelled. And its only a cross. I cant wait to see and smell this flower out. The smell is so amazing that I culled 4 other females and 2 males just to make room to flower it. 

Blueberry Sunset= Sherb x(NL#5 x BB)


----------



## quiescent (Sep 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a blue berry cross I jus put into flower. From forum guy on here. It has the strongest blueberry/creamy fruit scent I have ever smelled. And its only a cross. I cant wait to see and smell this flower out. The smell is so amazing that I culled 4 other females and 2 males just to make room to flower it.
> 
> Blueberry Sunset= Sherb x(NL#5 x BB)


That's gonna be sick. I've grown a couple varieties of nlbb, Dr. Atomic's was the best. It's actually back crossed to the blueberry, but whatever lol. You're going to enjoy.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 11, 2018)

I had a buddy that always had blueberry back in the late 90s, got it from one of our big universitys . We were all playing spades the first time i hit it, one hit game over I couldn't play no more. Probably the strongest I've ever had, we all still talk and laugh about it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Why would you put them in the dirt if they didn't pop? Leave them in the sealed towels next time bro. Sometimes it takes 48-168+ hours for a seed to finally get it's shit together.


They did pop just didn't have a super long tail! But they did have a tiny Lil sprout and I put them into the dirt bc it's a lot easier to maintain rather then chancing the paper towel drying out or w.e.! But after 3 days in a paper towel I always go to soil regardless of how long the tail is!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That's gonna be sick. I've grown a couple varieties of nlbb, Dr. Atomic's was the best. It's actually back crossed to the blueberry, but whatever lol. You're going to enjoy.


Yeah I got feeling shes mother and chucking status. The smell is unreal. It literally makes your mouth water when you smell it.


----------



## THT (Sep 11, 2018)

Bounty Hunter, also running 12/12 under 130watts of LED, a little under 100% stretch but she seems done with that, nice and short still and throwing trichs now with just a tad of stardawg influence but mostly the legend OG is coming through in the smell. 
Here are 3 Bounty Hunters on Aug 9th, just a few weeks past sprout, 2 males and one female.
 

Here is the Female today after 5 weeks of growth. Expecting a faster finish.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 11, 2018)

Hey @Cptn, I tried to pm you the seizure info. You need to change your settings so you can receive messages. I have a bit of info for you and didn't want to clutter up the thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> "Best" blueberry line available today is Joey Weed. From what I've read sagarmatha in the 90s was the best blueberry line, no personal experience. I'll say there's no way I would buy a pack from dj today.
> 
> I feel like blueberry is one of those strains that, in seed form, is best in a cross. I've found great plants in the Joey gear, they stand up to today's stuff just fine. The quality of the high is top notch, I love good vibe weed.


Sagarmatha worked with Dj who bought along his beans, so did Dutch passion. Dj never really got the money from the blueberry like all the Euro banks and that is why Jd came so bitter. Those euro banks got his beans and cut his ass out. He did sell a lot through Mar emery's catalog I guess though.

I have all but given up on the hunt for blueberry'tober. The pheno I had back in 2002 was the cat's meow and that shit is gone. 

My theory is that nobody was breeding with that mutant twist leaf pheno because it was an ugly plant, even in veg it had weird crooked leaves and looked like it had TMV, it was super slow in veg and would take 3weeks or more for clones to bust roots. My bomb ass "purple" cut we called blues clues was one of those crazy looking twisted crooked leaf pheno. 

The green pheno was a monster, vegged super fast, had big yields and had a good fruity flavor, just not smuckers jelly good. That was the pheno that all these breeder's worked with and in part lost the jewel of the line, imo.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> don't care much for DJ's sat blueberry, but that mentol indica one, fast finisher and fire. Best blueberry I ever had was something called bluemangowidow or bluewidowmango or something like that. Was the muffins in the bag smell and the stone was good and strong. Never got so sick of blueberry and skishkaberry in all my life, out in OR. They are proud of it, good or bad. .


You get much shiskaberry growing around your way ? I know a cool cat who is growing one now and it looks the goods


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You get much shiskaberry growing around your way ? I know a cool cat who is growing one now and it looks the goods


just not potent enough for me. We even let some one time go like 120 days to full on amber and it still wouldn't cut it for me. I seen fields of it out there, they love it. I think it makes good extracts and its a dandy lookin indica plant. Genesis used to be the main cat around Eugene that shared that cut far and wide. But it was the same with Blackberry Kush and the blueberry. Just not strong enough. But great yielders and easy to grow. I liked the Jaegermeister, aka Hindu Kush pheno, and Williams Wonder the best out there along with some others, though. jme


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 11, 2018)

Cookies n chem


----------



## Cptn (Sep 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Hey @Cptn, I tried to pm you the seizure info. You need to change your settings so you can receive messages. I have a bit of info for you and didn't want to clutter up the thread.


Think I fixed it macs, thanks for the heads up


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2018)

52 day Dynamite Diesel are putting on weight and stickiness and getting more fuel and funk. These are getting loud fast. Steady as she goes!


----------



## kds710 (Sep 12, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 52 day Dynamite Diesel are putting on weight and stickiness and getting more fuel and funk. These are getting loud fast. Steady as she goes!


those are one of the packs I wish i'd scooped already. any pictures


----------



## hillbill (Sep 12, 2018)

Pictures are forbidden here.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 12, 2018)

Heading into the home stretch here and hoping to wrap the Bodega Bubblegum all up here in the next couple of weeks. Two of my four phenos are stacking pretty hard but nothing is really a "home run". NO bubblegum smell to any of my phenos at all. If anything its Stardawg's lemon or pine-sol. Gu's Stardawg male is just not much to my liking I suppose and it's time to move on to other packs. 

If anyone wants to do a trade I have some unopened GPS packs that I would be willing to trade for other unopened breeder packs. DM if interested.

Here is some bud porn while you think about it.

Bodega #10:
  

Bodega #4 (Glad I netted and this one is tipping hard)


----------



## tman42 (Sep 12, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Looking Good, have you found any distinct phenos in the western wizard?


I got two females out of three and they both resemble each other pretty closely. This one is fatter and a little louder then the other so i am running a couple more of these in my other tent and should get better results since it has finally cooled off around here.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 12, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> If anyone wants to do a trade I have some unopened GPS packs that I would be willing to trade for other unopened breeder packs. DM if interested.


Damn.. You're no-joke the 4th person the past week (and 2nd the past hour) Ive seen say the same thing.. Seems like most have a similar gripe.. That Stardawg comes thru too strong and they arent getting enough variation from different packs..

@Gu~ I know this last drop seemed to go quick (and the shits working out just fine for you) but I think it's something to take note of. I havent seen such a "mass exodus" on riu before.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Heading into the home stretch here and hoping to wrap the Bodega Bubblegum all up here in the next couple of weeks. Two of my four phenos are stacking pretty hard but nothing is really a "home run". NO bubblegum smell to any of my phenos at all. If anything its Stardawg's lemon or pine-sol. Gu's Stardawg male is just not much to my liking I suppose and it's time to move on to other packs.
> 
> If anyone wants to do a trade I have some unopened GPS packs that I would be willing to trade for other unopened breeder packs. DM if interested.
> 
> ...


You should wait until after the cure to pass judgement. 
My chinook haze phenos all changed dramatically after a couple of months in jars. 
The chem terps faded and I even taste tangerine in the one that was most stardawg dominant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn.. You're no-joke the 4th person the past week (and 2nd the past hour) Ive seen say the same thing.. Seems like most have a similar gripe.. That Stardog comes thru too strong and they arent getting enough variation from different packs..
> 
> @Gu~ I know this last drop seemed to go quick (and the shits working out just fine for you) but I think it's something to take note of. I havent seen such a "mass exodus" on riu before.


I have noticed the opposite with my bodega bubblegum and Texas butter. There are a few that lean more toward the father, but it's not statistically disproportional. 
I am happy with my purchases and look forward to running hibernate, cake n chem, and pure raspberry kush (CV) in my next crop.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should wait until after the cure to pass judgement.
> My chinook haze phenos all changed dramatically after a couple of months in jars.
> The chem terps faded and I even taste tangerine in the one that was most stardawg dominant.


Good point, and not necessarily passing judgement but just stating an initial opinion publicly. It certainly is not a secret that the father dominates in these crosses.

I am not much of a consumer anymore so I can only go off smell and look. I grow and provide meds for my 28 year old niece who has GBM so I like what she likes. Last year she loved the cut we have of Cali Connection's Blackwater which I was never really fond of. (too dense, narcotic and susceptible to mold) 

I'll keep some cuts of #4 and #10 since I know they are yielders and let her decide if she likes it.

I'll still run others at a later date but was just offering some up for trade as I decide to turn a corner. I still have seven GPS flavors in my coffers and I made about 500 Bodega seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 12, 2018)

Cookies n Chem frosting up nicely. So far she looks like shes gonna be a yielder. She is def a starfighter leaner. And I'm stoked to smoke this when shes done.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have noticed the opposite with my bodega bubblegum and Texas butter. There are a few that lean more toward the father, but it's not statistically disproportional.
> I am happy with my purchases and look forward to running hibernate, cake n chem, and pure raspberry kush (CV) in my next crop.


I just put a pack of PRK in water .


----------



## THT (Sep 12, 2018)

Cackleberry 
   


O.B.S


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I just put a pack of PRK in water .


Keep an eye out for males in the PRK.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Keep an eye out for males in the PRK.


Nice, I’m popping fems, because the last two packs I’ve popped where 90% males


----------



## nc208 (Sep 12, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I got two females out of three and they both resemble each other pretty closely. This one is fatter and a little louder then the other so i am running a couple more of these in my other tent and should get better results since it has finally cooled off around here.


I got two ladies also but both are quite different. One is like yours and is a big yielder but looks like it's going to take forever to finish.
The other is much more frost and a earlier finisher. Should be done in 60 days I hope. Not as big a yielder but much better smell and look. Leaves are starting to fade purple and reddish. Leaves look in rough shape from thrip damage.
Here she is at 49 days from flip.
Western Wiz.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have noticed the opposite with my bodega bubblegum and Texas butter. There are a few that lean more toward the father, but it's not statistically disproportional.
> I am happy with my purchases and look forward to running hibernate, cake n chem, and pure raspberry kush (CV) in my next crop.


I dont doubt it.. My BB looks good and 1 of my CnC looks to be a keeper.. Ive got many packs Im looking forward to going through.. Im simply reporting what Ive been noticing recently.. Multiple people on multiple threads either offering to swap GPS or saying GPS is at the back of their line and often because they report the male is overpowering or theyre Stardawgd out..


I know my collection is small compared to most and Im already not sure how much more "Stardawg" I really need in my life.. I like GPS and appreciate what Gu has done but a little variety would go a long way..

Since all the available crosses are Stardawg the end results of running a pack of every available strain would undoubtably be skewed toward Stardawg. Say you run 10 packs and half are leaned towards mom the end result would be 50 stardawg and 5x each(10) of the mom leaners.. Thats a lot of Stardawg... I like chem so I'm not complaining with my purchases but if the next drop is more "flavor of the day x Stardawg" I'll probably take a pass


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Full Moon Fever


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Nice, I’m popping fems, because the last two packs I’ve popped where 90% males


Good luck. My fem PRK turned male and is about to blow pollen. Tried to contact Rusty, no response. It's all good. Pretty happy I have it now.I got it's female twin swelled and waiting for him.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 12, 2018)

Cookies n Chem 6 weeks flower


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Good luck. My fem PRK turned male and is about to blow pollen. Tried to contact Rusty, no response. It's all good. Pretty happy I have it now.I got it's female twin swelled and waiting for him.


I had a pack of them and after seeing all the grows I decided not.to even run them.i was gonna give em away but think the seed pack fell on the floor cause I found it and the seeds were smashed


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I had a pack of them and after seeing all the grows I decided not.to even run them.i was gonna give em away but think the seed pack fell on the floor cause I found it and the seeds were smashed


I got 3 packs, n opened one, figured I’d run them n see if I could get more then a few joints . Im giving the others away.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 12, 2018)

one pure la affie he released at the same time as the PRK I got goin looks good so far after I dang near killed it right off the bat, just sayin. Crazy folks are having trouble with em, I think when he released em, I thought I read where he was giving good genetics at a good price for people breeding, etc. Affie flowering from seed. Along with a Copper Chem female that is goin crazy on the megacrop stuff. I have to recommend the Bounty Hunters again, that onionyrank pheno cures out quickly to a lighter lemon pledge with sweet aftertaste. Really good stone. Plants didn't stretch like some of the others ive done. Not getting much Chem in the taste. Very glad I did the eagle scouts from seedling, else they would have outgrew the tent. Early tester tastes all choc cookie, no chem. Another good stone. Week from being done. Bounty Hunters also didn't go 12 weeks flower, lol, like some of the other strains. Another plus.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 12, 2018)

One reason people may be looking to trade GPS beans could be that they bought multiple packs of things and found keepers without running them all.
With the great prices and incentives that trigger compulsive spending, it's easy to understand how people wind up with more GPS seeds than they can run in a lifetime.
I know I've bought packs in the past when a deal is too good to refuse even when I already have more than 1 pack of the line just to use the extras as trade fodder.

I agree with the idea though that it might be a good time to be looking for something new to replace the father of the wild west series.
At some point, the current customer base will demand it or go elsewhere for it.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 13, 2018)

Cptn said:


> One reason people may be looking to trade GPS beans could be that they bought multiple packs of things and found keepers without running them all.
> With the great prices and incentives that trigger compulsive spending, it's easy to understand how people wind up with more GPS seeds than they can run in a lifetime.
> I know I've bought packs in the past when a deal is too good to refuse even when I already have more than 1 pack of the line just to use the extras as trade fodder.
> 
> ...


Do like bodhi maybe? , we could see what these moms are like crossed with different lines


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2018)

Maybe I've been getting lucky, but I've run 5 packs of GPS seeds so far and have had about 50/50 male to female ratios and HAVE NOT had an abundant amount of Stardawg phenos.

Honestly the phenos have been all over the place except Raindance which has been Deadhead OG leaning with some variation between sweet and nasty, but still Deadhead OG based.

Even Copper Chem had a decent amount of variation (which I wasn't expecting). Two out of 5-6 females was straight Chem smelling (still with some variation), a couple weren't remarkable, but weren't bad and 1 had a lovely fruity aroma similar to the local cut of Dutch Treat we have here and spot on to some Mickey Kush F2's I grew out once.

Purple Badlands was not abundant in chem aromas. Actually only one had about half chem aroma and was a lovely addition to what I assume Flo brought to the other half.

Jamoka had no chem aromas. My keeper Jamoka smells just like Fruit Loops cereal tastes. Catpiss x Stardawg. How does that equal Fruit Loops? Crazy variation.

I did full packs on all of them and 2 full packs on Raindance.

So I don't personally see why anyone is getting their panties bunched up over Stardawg being the only male Gu~ uses because the genetic variation I've seen has been pretty freaking wide.

Also, as @Chunky Stool posted, curing makes a huge difference. I have never grown plants that change so much during the cure. I mean dramatically different aromas with even a pretty short cure. One of the Jamokas I grew I didn't think much of it and turkey bagged it and set it aside. Came back to it a month later and it was really impressive. One of my Purple Badlands was good, had a nice aroma, looked good, potent, etc. Bagged it up, came back a week later and it was like walking into a florist's shop, just straight in your face floral aromas; really lovely stuff.

Maybe some of you guys complaining about Gu~ only using the Stardawg male need to change up your feed game or grow style or plant whole packs or more seeds or ...? I'm not sure, but I don't see the justification for the complaints IME. I've had a lot of good plants from GPS so far and at least one from each pack that I'd be happy to keep for the foreseeable future.

Maybe I'm just luckier than some of you guys too, ha ha, I don't know


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 13, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do like bodhi maybe? , we could see what these moms are like crossed with different lines


Bodhi pops a shit load of seeds.


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You gotta watch tho itll blow holes in plants. I have one. For our outside flowers. The ol lady doesnt let me use it anymore. Bc ot will blow the entire head of a rose off. Lol


My son bought me one for xmas love it but what I originally assumed was salt residue on the window frames was actually the previous paint color showing after my fly killer blasted the paint off! Suddenly I am no longer the fly irradiacating master in the little woman's eyes LOL


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 13, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Maybe I've been getting lucky, but I've run 5 packs of GPS seeds so far and have had about 50/50 male to female ratios and HAVE NOT had an abundant amount of Stardawg phenos.
> 
> Honestly the phenos have been all over the place except Raindance which has been Deadhead OG leaning with some variation between sweet and nasty, but still Deadhead OG based.
> 
> ...


How many gold nuggets did u just earn 

Jks


----------



## growslut (Sep 13, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Also, as @Chunky Stool posted, curing makes a huge difference. I have never grown plants that change so much during the cure. I mean dramatically different aromas with even a pretty short cure. One of the Jamokas I grew I didn't think much of it and turkey bagged it and set it aside. Came back to it a month later and it was really impressive. One of my Purple Badlands was good, had a nice aroma, looked good, potent, etc. Bagged it up, came back a week later and it was like walking into a florist's shop, just straight in your face floral aromas; really lovely stuff.
> 
> Maybe I'm just luckier than some of you guys too, ha ha, I don't know


What are your guys methods for a good cure?


----------



## Feijao (Sep 13, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Maybe I've been getting lucky, but I've run 5 packs of GPS seeds so far and have had about 50/50 male to female ratios and HAVE NOT had an abundant amount of Stardawg phenos.
> 
> Honestly the phenos have been all over the place except Raindance which has been Deadhead OG leaning with some variation between sweet and nasty, but still Deadhead OG based.
> 
> ...


I have Copper, Purple Badlands, and Raindance on hand and was wondering which of one of these three you would grow if you were to do it all again knowing what you know now?

Thanks for your time,


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 13, 2018)

some folks don't have enough surplus to get a good long cure, many times the meds are almost needed as soon as the plants are dry. IME I've had bout the average on females per pack, had great germ rates on some packs, not so good on others, same way of doin it everytime. Maverick, tart berry frontend, chem backend. Nightrider, sour Chem. Bounty Hunters, not much Chem without much of a cure. Early tester Eagle Scout, all cookie, only Chem I can taste I think makes the cookies a choc, slight spice taste. Dandy yielder. Have gifted out many packs, but not heard much back. Prolly grow out what I got and try my luck at chuckin some.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 13, 2018)

Feijao said:


> I have Copper, Purple Badlands, and Raindance on hand and was wondering which of one of these three you would grow if you were to do it all again knowing what you know now?
> 
> Thanks for your time,


Raindance is the one you hear lots about, then the copper. JMHO Im curious what @Amos Otis thought of the Copper Chem buzz since he's used it a minute or two.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 13, 2018)

Feijao said:


> I have Copper, Purple Badlands, and Raindance on hand and was wondering which of one of these three you would grow if you were to do it all again knowing what you know now?
> 
> Thanks for your time,


I greatly preferred purple badlands over raindance. Way better structure, smell and taste. Could just be my wife and I's preferences though. I hated the structure of raindance, mine were lanky floppy pain in the ass plants.


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 13, 2018)

Found something interesting out. Found little tiny bugs, microscopic white bugs w long antenna, crawling outa my roots organic original mix! Wtf!! They were running the rim of the pots after filling them. New unopened bags. Well i get a scope out, make few calls, finally get an answer from roots. They tell me its this, that they add it to the compost.

Hypoaspis miles is a small light brown mite that lives in the top ½ in layer of soil. As a natural predator of fungus gnat pupae and of the snail parasite Riccardoella aspersa it is used by gardeners and snail breeders for biological pest control. wiki.

So now i know where the fungus gnat are coming from lol... no more roots for me! They are adding beneficial bugs because its loaded w bugs.. bugs bugs more bugs.. nope! 

what mixes do you guys use? bug free..lol thanks all!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 13, 2018)

Gnatrol for Fungus Gnats and problem is gone. Gnats can come in castings or topsoil or any compost or cow manure. They love leaf mold and my bog garden. I live in a heavily wooded place and gnats are all over the place.


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 13, 2018)

yea, i have some gnat control, dunks bits... I am using some Coco Loco rn, it doesnt seem to have any bugs, clean yellow sticky cards!! . might just switch to that


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 13, 2018)

Stardawg is awesome!
I love most of the dozen or so Greenpoint strains, that I've grown, except Tomahawk and Hicock Haze.
I especially loved Copper Chem, Dream Catcher, Jelly Pie, Guard Dawg x Stardawg, and Lucky 7's


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> Found something interesting out. Found little tiny bugs, microscopic white bugs w long antenna, crawling outa my roots organic original mix! Wtf!! They were running the rim of the pots after filling them. New unopened bags. Well i get a scope out, make few calls, finally get an answer from roots. They tell me its this, that they add it to the compost.
> 
> Hypoaspis miles is a small light brown mite that lives in the top ½ in layer of soil. As a natural predator of fungus gnat pupae and of the snail parasite Riccardoella aspersa it is used by gardeners and snail breeders for biological pest control. wiki.
> 
> ...


I started using coco coir, from a brick. Botanicare, I think. I pasteurize when I hydrate it and am having great success with that. No bugs.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, i have some gnat control, dunks bits... I am using some Coco Loco rn, it doesnt seem to have any bugs, clean yellow sticky cards!! . might just switch to that


I go to a Tractor Supply farm hardware store and buy rolls like a scroll of yellow sticky tape. When full of bugs , just rip it off and roll more out.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I go to a Tractor Supply farm hardware store and buy rolls like a scroll of yellow sticky tape. When full of bugs , just rip it off and roll more out.


nice !


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, i have some gnat control, dunks bits... I am using some Coco Loco rn, it doesnt seem to have any bugs, clean yellow sticky cards!! . might just switch to that


There is no need for dunks anymore just go get yourself some Strat mites! https://www.insectary.com/portfolio-items/control-fungus-gnats-stratio-s/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 13, 2018)

https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/catchmaster-giant-fly-trap-30-ft-roll-2211241?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-2211241&gclid=CjwKCAjwlejcBRAdEiwAAbj6Ke8DzXR1ZOO_p5iSrekTMP1w0mbGNYtKWeMmbIXE61Qh1tON0QPfpBoCWucQAvD_BwE


A lot cheaper than those cards. 30 ft for $6.99/roll


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 13, 2018)

nice! tnx


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/catchmaster-giant-fly-trap-30-ft-roll-2211241?cm_mmc=feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-2211241&gclid=CjwKCAjwlejcBRAdEiwAAbj6Ke8DzXR1ZOO_p5iSrekTMP1w0mbGNYtKWeMmbIXE61Qh1tON0QPfpBoCWucQAvD_BwE
> 
> 
> A lot cheaper than those cards. 30 ft for $6.99/roll


roll out anything is great! lol. will def pick some up!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Stardawg is awesome!
> I love most of the dozen or so Greenpoint strains, that I've grown, except Tomahawk and Hicock Haze.
> I especially loved Copper Chem, Dream Catcher, Jelly Pie, Guard Dawg x Stardawg, and Lucky 7's


Why tomahawk and hicock haze?


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I go to a Tractor Supply farm hardware store and buy rolls like a scroll of yellow sticky tape. When full of bugs , just rip it off and roll more out.


Smart I like it, We do not have tractor supply in our area but I'll keep my eye out for the rolls, I bought a tube of tanglefoot for few bucks then laminate heavy paper yellow on one side blue on other, cover with tanglefoot been experimenting with different patterns on paper but seems the gnats could care less it's more about the shade of blue/yellow...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 13, 2018)

Another thing you organic gardeners can do is use Diatomaceous Earth in your mix. The structure of this, is sharp and cuts "soft bodied" creatures.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Raindance is the one you hear lots about, then the copper. JMHO Im curious what @Amos Otis thought of the Copper Chem buzz since he's used it a minute or two.


Mine was very heady ... a daydreamer and forget what I was gonna do kinda buzz, not a lot of body. I only got the one girl and four Benjamins, so I can only speak to the one plant. I wouldn't call it a 'flagship' buzz, but it's very worthwhile. A good amigo takes golf vacations in SEptember, and he successfully talked me into letting him have most of it, so I'm already out. But a clone is about a month from finished, and she'll yield a lot, and get a decent cure. I'll get back to you 'round the holidays.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

This is the PRK. I am trying to make the best of it, wouldn't grow it again.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

This is the Ace High, done with it also.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> This is the PRK. I am trying to make the best of it, wouldn't grow it again.


How many females were there to make this judgement, if don't mind me asking?
I don't see a thing wrong with the PRK you have there. Least it wasn't the wrong sex. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> This is the PRK. I am trying to make the best of it, wouldn't grow it again.


Looks kinda leafy and difficult to trim. 
Has anyone liked PRK enough to grow it again? 

I was going to run it in my next crop but might do triple nova instead.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What color was the seal? Mine was red. Bought on 4/20 sale. How many females were there to make this judgement, if don't mind me asking?


The seal on my PRK is black. 
Which one is better?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The seal on my PRK is black.
> Which one is better?


I have no clue. Mine had a red label. I had a pollen maker in my pack. This disappointing to here these things now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have no clue. Mine had a red label. I had a pollen maker in my pack.


Well that's not good...


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> This is the PRK. I am trying to make the best of it, wouldn't grow it again.


I was pretty psyched by the description of PRK and bought 2 units - ironically the highest price I paid for anything at GPS. The first bean finished and yielded about 5 joints; I posted the pic. The next two were so slow and sickly they were culled. A 4th I didn't even try to run - just hit it with Copper Chem dust, thinking it might be the only way to get something worthwhile.

Well, so far, one copper raspberry that popped has struggled, and is far behind the other copper chucks. See if you can spot it...lol. I'm almost hoping it's a Benjamin.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I was pretty psyched by the description of PRK and bought 2 units - ironically the highest price I paid for anything at GPS. *The first bean finished and yielded about 5 joints*; I posted the pic. The next two were so slow and sickly they were culled. A 4th I didn't even try to run - just hit it with Copper Chem dust, thinking it might be the only way to get something worthwhile.
> 
> Well, so far, one bean that popped has struggled, and is far behind the other copper chucks. See if you can spot it...lol. I'm almost hoping it's a Benjamin.
> 
> View attachment 4197996


So it yielded a couple of ounces...?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2018)

these are growing pretty good,one of the sundaes has a nice structure that i like to see.Im hoping that it is the one.

 

the one i like so far SD #1


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> these are growing pretty good,one of the sundaes has a nice structure that i like to see.Im hoping that it is the one.
> 
> View attachment 4198033
> 
> ...


Lookin healthy bro! 

Helluva setup..


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How many gold nuggets did u just earn
> 
> Jks


I wish it worked that way, ha ha!



growslut said:


> What are your guys methods for a good cure?


I cut as big of branches as I can with mature buds (usually branches 16" or more and leave unmature buds to finish on the plant for another week or two), cut off the fan leaves, hang on circular racks I make out of 4' tall field fence, put in my dry room with 55-62% RH and 68-69 deg F temps with good air movement in the room. Let dry until branches crack when bent (usually 10-14 days minimum) and just leave them until whenever my trimmers show up (the downside to employing surfers, ha ha!), then buck and trim and turkey bag it all for as long as I want or until it moves. And if there's still some around and I'm happy with the cure and want to put it to a halt (usually around 6-8 weeks) I put it in a dedicated frost free freezer (to preserve the color mostly).



Feijao said:


> I have Copper, Purple Badlands, and Raindance on hand and was wondering which of one of these three you would grow if you were to do it all again knowing what you know now?
> 
> Thanks for your time,


I'd run any of them again and will actually. If you are looking for some good Chem representations then go with Copper Chem. I liked Purple Badlands and Raindance more than Copper Chem just because they're more my flavors, but I'm sure some of my associates would disagree with my opinion. I've had very good feedback on all of them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Lookin healthy bro!
> 
> Helluva setup..


yeah another 2 weeks there going to the flower room,I got a bunch of stuff coming down in there next week.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 13, 2018)

yimbeans said:


> yea, i have some gnat control, dunks bits... I am using some Coco Loco rn, it doesnt seem to have any bugs, clean yellow sticky cards!! . might just switch to that


How you like the Coco loco, I ran half ffof and half CL in 7 gal smart pots. The loco seemed to absorb better than straight coco and still had the taste ffof gives ye.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 13, 2018)

At day 24 they're doing good, nothing really standing out. Though the one Cheap Thrills is starting to frost up quicker than any of the others at this point. Still maintaining a fairly even canopy, don't have any crazy ass stretchers...yet. FMF back right corner might need a booster seat. Thinking about putting up a scrog net, would this be a good time?

Cheap Thrills


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 13, 2018)

how are you boys n girls making out with the cake and larry bird on auction today? i predict some fire in both of those.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 13, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I cut as big of branches as I can with mature buds (usually branches 16" or more and leave unmature buds to finish on the plant for another week or two), cut off the fan leaves, hang on circular racks I make out of 4' tall field fence, put in my dry room with 55-62% RH and 68-69 deg F temps with good air movement in the room. Let dry until branches crack when bent (usually 10-14 days minimum) and just leave them until whenever my trimmers show up (the downside to employing surfers, ha ha!), then buck and trim and turkey bag it all for as long as I want or until it moves. And if there's still some around and I'm happy with the cure and want to put it to a halt (usually around 6-8 weeks) I put it in a dedicated frost free freezer (to preserve the color mostly).


Man that is exactly how I process, cure and store my weed. Except on a smaller scale I'm sure, I'm the only trimmer.
Turned a bedroom closet into a drying area with a 4" fan in the crawlspace cover to keep some air flow. Hang cut branches on hangers on multiple rods, can get a couple lbs at a time in there. Keep the heat and the humidity at your settings in the bedroom. I try to get everything around 60% before going into jars and turkey bags. 2 month cure and into the freezer for some of it, though my freezer took a shit. I still have a few turkey bags of last years grow stashed back...rough trimmed. Pic is 2016


----------



## main cola (Sep 13, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Cookies n Chem 6 weeks flower
> 
> View attachment 4197490 View attachment 4197491 View attachment 4197492 View attachment 4197494


Those look great..You should get a nice yield


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 13, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> how are you boys n girls making out with the cake and larry bird on auction today? i predict some fire in both of those.


I was pissed to see how low the prices were and me not having any cash to spend.
There will come another time though, I really want to try the City Slicker.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Sep 13, 2018)

Im about to sell myself on Craigslist for $.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> how are you boys n girls making out with the cake and larry bird on auction today? i predict some fire in both of those.


I scored my cake n chem as a gold member for $27. 
It's unlikely that it'll hit that in the auction -- unless it's *really* early in the morning....


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks kinda leafy and difficult to trim.
> Has anyone liked PRK enough to grow it again?
> 
> I was going to run it in my next crop but might do triple nova instead.


Don't waste your time.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Don't waste your time.


i got that pack out of description alone,after i bought it i started researching it and thought it was garbage.im not glad i was right but i even said it back on the 500 page somewhere.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> i got that pack out of description alone,after i bought it i started researching it and thought it was garbage.im not glad i was right but i even said it back on the 500 page somewhere.


Even if the smoke is A+, the yield/structure just isn't there. I am definitely gonna try to make some dry ice hash.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

PRK would probably get 10 ft tall if you didn't top it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> PRK would probably get 10 ft tall if you didn't top it.


Yikes! 
I'm definitely not running PRK indoors...


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 13, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Why tomahawk and hicock haze?


Grew full packs of both.

Hickock isnt really the type of plant that could be controlled in my indoor garden.
The cross is vigorous and weedy with great outdoor potential in the right environment.

Tomahawk was just nowhere near what I had expected in this cross. 
I'm not a fan of its structure. The colas looked like 12 inch pieces of popcorn garland. 
Dense, frosty fuel dripping nugs, but popcorn colas just don't make the cut for me.


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 13, 2018)

boybelue said:


> How you like the Coco loco, I ran half ffof and half CL in 7 gal smart pots. The loco seemed to absorb better than straight coco and still had the taste ffof gives ye.


liking it so far! mixed in bunch of rough perlite, la affie lookin good in it!


----------



## THT (Sep 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> just hit it with Copper Chem dust


I did a similar experiment with my PRK, hit it with Swami's Nigerian Blue hoping to enhance the otherwise not so impressive growth.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 13, 2018)

Nope....the Cannaventure PRK isn't a standout here either so far.....if ever. One really deficient, leaf dropping plant (though what bud is there is crazy stinky)....and one that >tries< to pack it on but so far...hasn't done so to the extent that 20 other big bushes have done. Again....stinky...but the yield will be paltry for a 30 gallon pot. (neither of mine stretched that much....and both are only about 5 ft+ tall)

BUT....it still kicks ass over the only GPS strain I have in the garden...aka...the Hempmosa "S-1".... Pinkish....sativa-ish...weird smelling...fluffy "goodness". I'd run PRK all day over these....uhhhumm.
I'll be lucky to get anything that gets you high off these. FWIW....I turned down M/F replacements/Stardawg crosses/etc...I have pack upon pack of fems of Stardawgs and crosses of Stardawg I've made myself and ran for over 5 years now that I worked from Topdawg M/F seeds...so it was a total bust/yawn here. I didn't buy/want Stardawg crosses in the first place. Zzz...

Yes..the description of yield is off on the PRK by a long shot...but....yeah.... it IS PRK....it just isn't gonna make guys any $$$$...and every seed isn't a keeper by a long shot....so it gets the hammer and bad mouthed. 

I'll look through the rest of my pack of freebie PRK @ some point...no foul. Certainly not gonna be the screwing of the pooch $$$$-wise and space-wise those "GPS S-1's" saw for so many. 

That experience here was definitely the first (and last) time in over 25 years of seed purchases I out and out had to toss 4 packs of seeds from the same seller/same purchase.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 13, 2018)

Time to see what the Pebble Pusher can do.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 13, 2018)

Cookies n Chem just throwing frost like crazy. I wish I could take a pic to where you can see it. Bc these pics just dont fo it justice at all. She is so far the frostiest plant I've found from GPS to date. Gonna borrow a buddies Cannon Macro60x camera to take some.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2018)

My first order to GPS was for PRK for like $69 and my money order was stolen out the mail so I ended up with boomtown as a replacement. At first I was like god damn it but then a couple weeks later all the bad reports for prk started popping up so it turns out I was saved a little heart break.

But now I've got a super nice pheno of lvtk and have no desire to pop the boomtown anytime soon, lol. Might be a showdown between my lvtk and the boomtown in the future but I'll run this cut for a bit first.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sagarmatha worked with Dj who bought along his beans, so did Dutch passion. Dj never really got the money from the blueberry like all the Euro banks and that is why Jd came so bitter. Those euro banks got his beans and cut his ass out. He did sell a lot through Mar emery's catalog I guess though.
> 
> I have all but given up on the hunt for blueberry'tober. The pheno I had back in 2002 was the cat's meow and that shit is gone.
> 
> ...


Went back to this post cause I thought I remembered er mention.
Theres a dude over on the farm that claims he has Djs original blueberry and some other similar cuts still.says his dad was the creater of mob.
Not sure if its bullshit or not but it's interesting reading the threads hes talking abput


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 14, 2018)

So, dreamcatcher and blizzardbush look like they're going to continue to throw new hairs forever. Around 77 days, now.

Anyone that's grown dc, how long did you let her go and was that long enough, too long, etc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, dreamcatcher and blizzardbush look like they're going to continue to throw new hairs forever. Around 77 days, now.
> 
> Anyone that's grown dc, how long did you let her go and was that long enough, to long, etc? Thanks in advance!


forever. Or as long as they get water, lol. Ive started flowering from seed all GPS strains, that long flower time don't sting so bad then hehe.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 14, 2018)

I stumbled onto a "Colorado Blueberry" cut in 2009 when the dispensaries first came online. (reportedly DJ BB x DJ BB...worked a few times/etc) We went into a new shop and the guy said that one of his old, old buddies from up West of boulder brought in a (one time) tray of cuts to celebrate his Grand Opening...Mango...and BB. The Mangos were already spoken for...so we grabbed 6 BB's.

Grew em out. Was AMAZED at the taste. Serious BB. Very. But as sometimes happens...not all the parameters lined up...and while she is about THE tastiest pot I've smoked in all my days...she can be a bit fluffy and doesn't drop heavy frost. I've S-1'd her for preservation....and a friend still runs the cut....but my plan is to try to cross this with something like the LA Affie or Triple nova....and end up...hopefully...with a chunky, frosty, BB tasting offering. Just need to locate a couple of used tents..and off we will go.

Haven't had an indoor grow for 5 years now since moving to the sticks...but i'm itching..for the first time in many years...to play again. Gonna make one more order (famous last words) of some (fem and S-1) stuff I've been eyeing and can't seem to lose the thought of...

Anybody got a line on a seriously CHERRY strain/seed stock....preferably fems? I ran the Skitty Cherry Slyder cut for a few years and loved it...but lost it to the BORG.

be well all


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Went back to this post cause I thought I remembered er mention.
> Theres a dude over on the farm that claims he has Djs original blueberry and some other similar cuts still.says his dad was the creater of mob.
> Not sure if its bullshit or not but it's interesting reading the threads hes talking abput


As far as his dad being the creator of mother of berries...is he from maine and when does he say his dad created it and what is he saying is the lineage?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> As far as his dad being the creator of mother of berries...is he from maine and when does he say his dad created it and what is he saying is the lineage?


It seems like since I brought out my dads 90s purps. 2 years ago. There been alot of people all the sudden have dad stories and that he made some strain. This is now the 4th story I've heard about someones dad making a strain. Lol.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 14, 2018)

main cola said:


> Those look great..You should get a nice yield


thanks bro


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, dreamcatcher and blizzardbush look like they're going to continue to throw new hairs forever. Around 77 days, now.
> 
> Anyone that's grown dc, how long did you let her go and was that long enough, too long, etc? Thanks in advance!


Just a theory but I think the SD used in GPs crosses can have some serious Chem 4 dominance. Some strains just never seem to wanna finish. They just continue to throw pistols with each "final" watering. It can get annoying especially when you're running past 75-80 days. 


whytewidow said:


> It seems like since I brought out my dads 90s purps. 2 years ago. There been alot of people all the sudden have dad stories and that he made some strain. This is now the 4th story I've heard about someones dad making a strain. Lol.


Maybe because its not that unusual to have had a parent that grew or saved seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My first order to GPS was for PRK for like $69 and my money order was stolen out the mail so I ended up with boomtown as a replacement. At first I was like god damn it but then a couple weeks later all the bad reports for prk started popping up so it turns out I was saved a little heart break.
> 
> But now I've got a super nice pheno of lvtk and have no desire to pop the boomtown anytime soon, lol. Might be a showdown between my lvtk and the boomtown in the future but I'll run this cut for a bit first.


Its going to be hard to find anything that can compete with that LVTK gem you found. Every time I see your pics I get the urge to germ a few more in hopes of finding something close.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just a theory but I think the SD used in GPs crosses can have some serious Chem 4 dominance. Some strains just never seem to wanna finish. They just continue to throw pistols with each "final" watering. It can get annoying especially when you're running past 75-80 days.
> 
> Maybe because its not that unusual to have had a parent that grew or saved seeds.


agree somewhat. I suspect that the SD, being sat dom, out of two indica dom parents, was that oddball pheno they thought was the gem, and I guess maybe it might be to some. I just like the ChemD better. jmho.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> As far as his dad being the creator of mother of berries...is he from maine and when does he say his dad created it and what is he saying is the lineage?


He is from Maine,he seems to know alot about the lineage.his sceenname is mainemedz or some shit like that.he is pretty persistent on his story


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> agree somewhat. I suspect that the SD, being sat dom, out of two indica dom parents, was that oddball pheno they thought was the gem, and I guess maybe it might be to some. I just like the ChemD better. jmho.


I like the D better too. 
And like I said, its just a theory, based on my own observations after growing out several crosses using a couple different SD cuts that don't display this.
That, and knowing how the 4 will just keep on throwing new pistils. Its one of those traits that annoys the shit out of me and is the biggest reason I let my Coppers go.


Though, I do remember hearing whispers of some quick finishers floating about with BCS. Like me, my inbox is a mess so hopefully I didn't completely flake and sleep though em


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a few Greenpoint strains running outdoors (2 Deputy, Pig Whistle, Purple Mt Majesty, Maverick and a mystery one). The Pig Whistle is looking and smelling incredible,One of my Deputies is a giant bush of fragrant nugs everywhere. I am going to let go as long as the weather lets me here in Washington. All my GPS strains are frostier than my Strayfox Wake of the Dragons. My Golden Lemons is holding it's own stacking and smelling so so nice.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Grew full packs of both.
> 
> Hickock isnt really the type of plant that could be controlled in my indoor garden.
> The cross is vigorous and weedy with great outdoor potential in the right environment.
> ...


What a great description, popcorn garland. I popped a whole pack of Bodega Bubblegum and am running five phenos both inside and outside. Only two are stacking outdoors and the nonstacking ones indoors look like popcorn garland.


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 14, 2018)

""" will just keep on throwing new pistils. "" 

Should be written on these packs imo


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 14, 2018)

Well I'm very butt hurt! It's been over a week and not a single seed has sprouted! I normally and consistently get at least 95% success rate when germinating my beans! So im possitive that it isnt my methods to blame, ibe done atleast 100 beans or more in the past! I've contacted GPS to see if it's possible to have gotten a bad or old batch! Hopefully we can make this right! The strain was eagle scout!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I have a few Greenpoint strains running outdoors (2 Deputy, Pig Whistle, Purple Mt Majesty, Maverick and a mystery one). The Pig Whistle is looking and smelling incredible,One of my Deputies is a giant bush of fragrant nugs everywhere. I am going to let go as long as the weather lets me here in Washington. All my GPS strains are frostier than my Strayfox Wake of the Dragons. My Golden Lemons is holding it's own stacking and smelling so so nice.


How's the WA rain treating you?
My outdoor plants have been under improvised shelter for almost a week and aren't even close to finishing. 
A Texas Butter runt may get brought indoors to finish. ("runt" = 5 footer)


View from below...


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, dreamcatcher and blizzardbush look like they're going to continue to throw new hairs forever. Around 77 days, now.
> 
> Anyone that's grown dc, how long did you let her go and was that long enough, too long, etc? Thanks in advance!


Are they inside? If they are I wonder if cutting the day hrs back would help. I hate hearing they take so long. Got a few pks, I think that pretty pic kept luring me back.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 14, 2018)

I think the magic for almost all of these Stardawg crosses is locked up in the genotypes. No one has really explored an inbred second generation yet. Think @LubdaNugs has some Jelly Pie F2s going and @genuity had a Black Gold F2 run right? Curious how varied the trait expression was and if any second gen progeny were improvements over the parents?


----------



## numberfour (Sep 14, 2018)

Hibernate #2 nug taking in some September rays


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 14, 2018)

I can say without a doubt if you want to find a stardawg leaner look for plants that taco up an hour before lights out in veg.Seems like i always have these in greenpoint gear and always the ones that lean to the chem side for sure.usually if its a little warmer they will do it every time.
Ive run so many other strains and cuts and the stardawg dominant plants always do it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thought I would throw up a few Cowboy cookies pic. This is plant #1 at 14 days today.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thought I would throw up a few Cowboy cookies pic. This is plant #1 at 14 days today.
> 
> View attachment 4198677 View attachment 4198679 View attachment 4198680 View attachment 4198682 View attachment 4198683


14 days! Man those are gonna help sell some Cowboy Cookies for Gu!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2018)

boybelue said:


> 14 days! Man those are gonna help sell some Cowboy Cookies for Gu!


Thats what testers are for...Now if GU would go over to IC and approve my thread that would help as well.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 14, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thats what testers are for...Now if GU would go over to IC and approve my thread that would help as well.


Looks like me and you both need to invest in some sausers, those shallow clear ones just don't cut it, especially with fabric pots.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Looks like me and you both need to invest in some sausers, those shallow clear ones just don't cut it, especially with fabric pots.


I have some but don't use them. Runoff dries up real fast, I do want to grab a 3 of the 4' x 8' flood trays but can't afford to being a personal grow guy.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 14, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thought I would throw up a few Cowboy cookies pic. This is plant #1 at 14 days today.
> 
> View attachment 4198677 View attachment 4198679 View attachment 4198680 View attachment 4198682 View attachment 4198683


Any smells to note yet? What a stack for day 14! I am vegging 4 females right now, so excited for them!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 14, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Any smells to note yet? What a stack for day 14! I am vegging 4 females right now, so excited for them!


Well I have a room of skunk and giesel/capital g crosses going so everything reeks. But I get the stardawg garlic funk from stem rub


----------



## quiescent (Sep 14, 2018)

Those are gonna be some long spears of bud here in a couple months.


----------



## THT (Sep 14, 2018)

My Bounty Hunter is turning out to be a very frosty girl, and maybe I'm tripping, but she smells almost identical to Neville's haze.. I recently ran Swami's NL5/Haze sativa pheno (and another Neville's cross from KC Brains) and at this point early in flower, the smell on Bounty Hunter is unmistakably the same. Anyone else?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its going to be hard to find anything that can compete with that LVTK gem you found. Every time I see your pics I get the urge to germ a few more in hopes of finding something close.


I still have 3 more beans of the lvtk but I'm like "I'm cool with this one." 

I have a feeling I'm gonna clone the shit out of that one.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still have 3 more beans of the lvtk but I'm like "I'm cool with this one."
> 
> I have a feeling I'm gonna clone the shit out of that one.


I have 2 different LVTK pheno. 1 is like yours and Tangs. 
Smells great. 
Other has lost a lot of smell. 
Nugs are like rocks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 2 different LVTK pheno. 1 is like yours and Tangs.
> Smells great.
> Other has lost a lot of smell.
> Nugs are like rocks.


I wouldn't mine stronger lemon terps but aside from that this one hit all the marks I was looking for and out of the variation I've seen, I got real lucky with this one.


----------



## THT (Sep 14, 2018)

Bounty Hunter in her new home


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Cookies n Chem frosting up super nice.....
And is 100% a starfighter leaner. Her smell reminds me of starfighter I've grown. Bud structure, and fans all look very similar to starfighter. And she is lookn like a yielder to boot.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

The vigor is unreal. This is a clone of CnC. Rooted in a solo in 7 days. Put in a 1gal transplanter. Gave it a week in the 1gal. And then put in a 2.5gal smartpot. And flipped the same day as uppotted. This is day 3 of flower. 2 night cycles. So far.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The vigor is unreal. This is a clone of CnC. Rooted in a solo in 7 days. Put in a 1gal transplanter. Gave it a week in the 1gal. And then put in a 2.5gal smartpot. And flipped the same day as uppotted. This is day 3 of flower. 2 night cycles. So far.
> View attachment 4198798 View attachment 4198799 View attachment 4198800


Great looking plants bro! Healthy as hell! Do you have a journal or anything going? I'd love to read how u do yours! I'm always ready to learn a thing or 2!


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey I needed some advice from you guys. I've got two Sundance Kid phenos that I'm running at the moment. Only popped half the pack. Both females are finishing up right now, and I'd like to run them both again, but here is the issue. I've got four clones of each pheno, but I noticed that the pheno #2 clones are all starting to make balls. I picked as many off as I could but slowly realized that every branch on each of the #2 clones has balls. Is it worth trying to save at this point? They are nice size plants that I've put a lot of time and energy into, but if this pheno is gonna herm then should I just cut my losses? What would you guys do?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey I needed some advice from you guys. I've got two Sundance Kid phenos that I'm running at the moment. Only popped half the pack. Both females are finishing up right now, and I'd like to run them both again, but here is the issue. I've got four clones of each pheno, but I noticed that the pheno #2 clones are all starting to make balls. I picked as many off as I could but slowly realized that every branch on each of the #2 clones has balls. Is it worth trying to save at this point? They are nice size plants that I've put a lot of time and energy into, but if this pheno is gonna herm then should I just cut my losses? What would you guys do?


Are the clones stressing?
I'm not a fan of strains that are prone to herm.


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are the clones stressing?
> I'm not a fan of strains that are prone to herm.


They look happy to me, I haven't really changed anything. Pheno #1 isn't doing it and I've got one if my crosses in there that isn't herming either. I'd hate to cull them, but I think I may just do that, and look through the rest of the pack for more females.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 14, 2018)

How many people would chastise me for posting a picture of watering my plants with my lawn sprinkler . . .97 degrees here today.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey I needed some advice from you guys. I've got two Sundance Kid phenos that I'm running at the moment. Only popped half the pack. Both females are finishing up right now, and I'd like to run them both again, but here is the issue. I've got four clones of each pheno, but I noticed that the pheno #2 clones are all starting to make balls. I picked as many off as I could but slowly realized that every branch on each of the #2 clones has balls. Is it worth trying to save at this point? They are nice size plants that I've put a lot of time and energy into, but if this pheno is gonna herm then should I just cut my losses? What would you guys do?


Cut it and burn it to the ground. It is easier to eliminate a problem than it is to manage it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 14, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> How many people would chastise me for posting a picture of watering my plants with my lawn sprinkler . . .97 degrees here today.


It was hot today. CO sun is no joke.. I'm in the front range. new to the forums and growing. you in the mountains?


----------



## Jnrx71 (Sep 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So has anyone grown out the eagle scout? The gsc x stardawg?
> 
> I got a pack did the 12 hours soaking in water, then the paper towel and planted into seedling soil! Well first off when in the paper towel they didn't grow long tails like all my other strains I figured they were just slower for some reason! Well here I am now in day 3 since put into soil and nothing no sprouts not a single one! I have them in a humidity dome with a seedling heating pad on very low!
> 
> I've grown at least 15 or more cycles I know how to sprout a seed without any issues! So I'm wondering if it's possible I just got a bad batch or old batch of seeds? Or maybe I just need to be patient and they will pop out in the next few days? What do you guys think has anyone grown out this strain?


I got 11 out of 11presoaked in a shot glass Saturday and Sunday planted into living soil on monday all were above soil level by the end of the week. Rule 1 be patient


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Hey I needed some advice from you guys. I've got two Sundance Kid phenos that I'm running at the moment. Only popped half the pack. Both females are finishing up right now, and I'd like to run them both again, but here is the issue. I've got four clones of each pheno, but I noticed that the pheno #2 clones are all starting to make balls. I picked as many off as I could but slowly realized that every branch on each of the #2 clones has balls. Is it worth trying to save at this point? They are nice size plants that I've put a lot of time and energy into, but if this pheno is gonna herm then should I just cut my losses? What would you guys do?


Florel, if you're not opposed to using it and clones from it will most likely never throw balls again

I think the active ingredient is the same as Dutch Masters Reverse, but waaaay cheaper.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 14, 2018)

A couple of Pebble Pushers came down tonight.
#1
  
#2
 
I’ll get more shots when they get their final trim.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Thought I would throw up a few Cowboy cookies pic. This is plant #1 at 14 days today.
> 
> View attachment 4198677 View attachment 4198679 View attachment 4198680 View attachment 4198682 View attachment 4198683


If those fill in they will be huge donkeys. Hopefully the yield comes from the gmo side. I've read numerous reports that the real gmo cut yields very well. And stardawg help yield some. So those should monstrous by the time they are done.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple of Pebble Pushers came down tonight.
> #1
> View attachment 4198864 View attachment 4198865
> #2
> ...


How many days did you take that pheno?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> They look happy to me, I haven't really changed anything. Pheno #1 isn't doing it and I've got one if my crosses in there that isn't herming either. I'd hate to cull them, but I think I may just do that, and look through the rest of the pack for more females.


if the seeded plant herms some times you can take a clone of it. And rerun it. And it not herm. If the clone is herming I would toss it 100% did the original mother plant get flowered? Did it herm?


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> if the seeded plant herms some times you can take a clone of it. And rerun it. And it not herm. If the clone is herming I would toss it 100% did the original mother plant get flowered? Did it herm?


Original flower plant from seed is finishing up right now and shes not herming at all.

@rikdabrick I'll check it out. Might go that route, I haven't decided yet. Shes kinda fruity smelling so it's a bummer to get rid of her.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Original flower plant from seed is finishing up right now and shes not herming at all.
> 
> @rikdabrick I'll check it out. Might go that route, I haven't decided yet. Shes kinda fruity smelling so it's a bummer to get rid of her.


So.... so far the original didnt herm. But the clones are throwing balls? And they being flowered or they coming out in veg


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Great looking plants bro! Healthy as hell! Do you have a journal or anything going? I'd love to read how u do yours! I'm always ready to learn a thing or 2!


Not for these I didnt. I'm gonna start one for the magic cake crosses, magnum opus males and females, chem 91, shoreline testers, pupil goji, and a few other csi strains. And also gonna journal the breeding of a cut of them to mimosa, honeybee, Maui Wowie x(purple Haze x malawai), and I have a very sour smelling male of gg4 x sour tangie I'm gonna use as well.


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So.... so far the original didnt herm. But the clones are throwing balls? And they being flowered or they coming out in veg


Correct, and the clones that are throwing balls are in veg. The other pheno is fine, and the other strains I have in there are fine. It's just these four clones that are having issues.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Correct, and the clones that are throwing balls are in veg. The other pheno is fine, and the other strains I have in there are fine. It's just these four clones that are having issues.


If you have time idk what your schedule is. But if they are big enough before u completely tossed them. I personally would take a cut of one that's herming. Throw it in a glass of water. Pull all balls off and throw it in flower. In a few days being mature already it wont take long to show you. If it herms right away trash them. If it doesnt herm. Take a few more cuts and reroot them. If you absolutely like that pheno or something. But if you throw it in flower you'll know if its worth the time. Doesnt have to be a big cut either. I've actually used a cut that was under 4 inches tall to find sex of plant. By doing that. I cut it threw it in a small plastic Dixie cup. And set it in the corner of my flower tent. Seen balls in 3 days. But it was a mature sized plant just hadn't show sex yet.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 14, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Correct, and the clones that are throwing balls are in veg. The other pheno is fine, and the other strains I have in there are fine. It's just these four clones that are having issues.


That's kinda odd to herm in veg too. Especially if the seed plant is being flowered. And flowered normally. Maybe nute stress causing herming. Did you change soils, add or take away different nutes. Maybe it's super sensitive to nutes pr something.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How many days did you take that pheno?


These were both at 68 days.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A couple of Pebble Pushers came down tonight.
> #1
> View attachment 4198864 View attachment 4198865
> #2
> ...


looks great lub!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2018)

Two balls are enough for any farmer and some do fine without any balls. Sure don't need to grow more balls. Way too many great strains around these days foolwith hermie issues.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> It was hot today. CO sun is no joke.. I'm in the front range. new to the forums and growing. you in the mountains?


It was hot as f*** on the Front Range yesterday . . . Nice and green today


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> View attachment 4198969


Is she posing for Playdog!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

BILTP!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> if the seeded plant herms some times you can take a clone of it. And rerun it. And it not herm. If the clone is herming I would toss it 100% did the original mother plant get flowered? Did it herm?


I found a few seeds while trimming my last crop. 
Never saw any male flowers -- and I was looking closely.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found a few seeds while trimming my last crop.
> Never saw any male flowers -- and I was looking closely.


I mean there has to be some part of a male flower somewhere. It's impossible to make seeds without pollen from somewhere.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I mean there has to be some part of a male flower somewhere. It's impossible to make seeds without pollen from somewhere.


I've seen it before but have no idea what's going on. 
There may be some stray pollen getting in, but it's highly unlikely. 
I'm not growing any males and have 2 HEPA air filters in my grow space. (Everything sticks to sticky buds.)


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've seen it before but have no idea what's going on.
> There may be some stray pollen getting in, but it's highly unlikely.
> I'm not growing any males and have 2 HEPA air filters in my grow space. (Everything sticks to sticky buds.)


Yeah not sure that is kinda weird. But without pollen the stigma cant carry the DNA into the calyx. To produce a seed. I guess I shouldnt say impossible bc nature can pretty much do as it pleases. That's almost up there with mary magdalene from the bible. Got pregnant and still a virgin. Maybe your plants have been touched by jesus. Lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

Ive been reading alot about folks using that Reverse product, I've never used it or even knew of it. Does it really work? I use to wonder if something like this could exist , especially with all feminizing technics and playing with hormones. Somebody else on here uses it and speaks highly of it. That would be awesome if there is no other side effects.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Ive been reading alot about folks using that Reverse product, I've never used it or even knew of it. Does it really work? I use to wonder if something like this could exist , especially with all feminizing technics and playing with hormones. Somebody else on here uses it and speaks highly of it. That would be awesome if there is no other side effects.


I've made tons n tons n tons of female seeds using colloidal silver. Yes it does work. Some strains are harder to reverse than others.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've seen it before but have no idea what's going on.
> There may be some stray pollen getting in, but it's highly unlikely.
> I'm not growing any males and have 2 HEPA air filters in my grow space. (Everything sticks to sticky buds.)


So I jus read an article saying it does happen but the seed more than likely wont be viable. Bc it only had half of the DNA. And wont germinate. If there was no male flower anywhere to pollinate it.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've seen it before but have no idea what's going on.
> There may be some stray pollen getting in, but it's highly unlikely.
> I'm not growing any males and have 2 HEPA air filters in my grow space. (Everything sticks to sticky buds.)


I wonder about rogue pollen, i live in the southeast so no worries here, but out west, CO an CA where there is so much going on , is that a problem out there? Could I throw a budding female in the back of my truck and drive across the state on a windy day and come back with a stock pool of different crosses? I see a lot of outdoor grows out there so people must be pretty responsible with there males. And with the large hemp farms too!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Off subject but i just had to show off my new hot rod i put together in the garage. I call it the SPORT 515. Main light is 315 cmh. The cob led's is a 200w Citizen kit from Timber grow light's.(4 clu48 cob;s.Color 3000k).Dimmer knob on front frame. I can not believe how bright these cob's are. Total cost (including 3 trips to hardware store) $766.00


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

I cracked a pack of pure raspberry kush -- then threw em in the garbage after reading all the negative comments. 
Now I can't decide between triple nova and LVTK. 
I'm leaning more toward TN because I don't want to deal with stretch, but there are some frosty phenos coming out of those LVTK packs.

I've also got some new cult classics gear that looks good. (Replacements for shitty beans purchased from greenpoint.) 
I recently grew one called 'Purification' that turned out really nice.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've made tons n tons n tons of female seeds using colloidal silver. Yes it does work. Some strains are harder to reverse than others.


Oh ok , so its just to reverse females for fem seed, I've made my own cs with the silver wire and 9v batteries. But is there a product you spray or feed a hermie to straighten her out. Somebody else on here, cant remember who, has said he gave his hermie something and it never hermed again . Thought it was reverse. Or does it have a reverse affect on a hermie. As in, if i sprayed cs on hermie would it go straight female or would it just herm more?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Off subject but i just had to show off my new hot rod i put together in the garage. I call it the SPORT 515. Main light is 315 cmh. The cob led's is a 200w Citizen kit from Timber grow light's.(4 clu48 cob;s.Color 3000k).Dimmer knob on front frame. I can not believe how bright these cob's are. Total cost (including 3 trips to hardware store) $766.00View attachment 4199120 View attachment 4199121 View attachment 4199122


Looks really nice! 
I bet it would totally rock a 4X4 -- maybe a 5X5.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks really nice!
> I bet it would totally rock a 4X4 -- maybe a 5X5.


Thanks I am going to try it in 3x5 with a mover


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I found a few seeds while trimming my last crop.
> Never saw any male flowers -- and I was looking closely.


you prolly didn't see any male flowers. Ive had the same thing happen and I figured it was just me stressin the plant and her selfing herself. One or two on the lowers, none in the colas.JME Didn't see any male flowers either, think she produces one or two nanners I never find and self pollenates. Grow em out and see if they aren't female plants.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you prolly didn't see any male flowers. Ive had the same thing happen and I figured it was just me stressin the plant and her selfing herself. One or two on the lowers, none in the colas.JME Didn't see any male flowers either, think she produces one or two nanners I never find and self pollenates. Grow em out and see if they aren't female plants.


The ones I found were full size but tan with thin hulls. They all failed the squeeze test.


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 15, 2018)

*Cackleberry... 


I apologize in advance for so many pics, but I couldn't choose which she was spreading the best in  *STRONG dieselish sourness but with much more straight fuel... A bit of pine and kerosene in there too... Definitely *zero *sweetness to this gal, I believe I am gonna reveg her along with my 2 jelly pie keepers. More hardcore xxx budshots to follow in a few days!


       

*



*


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's kinda odd to herm in veg too. Especially if the seed plant is being flowered. And flowered normally. Maybe nute stress causing herming. Did you change soils, add or take away different nutes. Maybe it's super sensitive to nutes pr something.


The only thing I've added recently is the great white microorganisms. I didn't think that the benificials would make such a big difference that one pheno would herm. The power went out once a few days ago, but it was when my lights were off already for their dark cycle, and since then I've checked to see that everything is in order and turning on and off like it should. I'm little stumped.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The ones I found were full size but tan with thin hulls. They all failed the squeeze test.


think that means it must have happened late since they didn't form completely.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Off subject but i just had to show off my new hot rod i put together in the garage. I call it the SPORT 515. Main light is 315 cmh. The cob led's is a 200w Citizen kit from Timber grow light's.(4 clu48 cob;s.Color 3000k).Dimmer knob on front frame. I can not believe how bright these cob's are. Total cost (including 3 trips to hardware store) $766.00View attachment 4199120 View attachment 4199121 View attachment 4199122


Now get you two deep red or far red strips to mount on each side of the cmh. Nice build though. I've been seeing more n more of the mixed type of lighting. Hid lights mixed in with mid power whites. I did that with HPS the first two runs. But since switching to all led the resin production has went up tremendously. Enough to notice it just by looking at each run. And my yield has went up almost 15% over hps. I will nvr run anything but LEDs now. I bet that setup is bright as hell.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Oh ok , so its just to reverse females for fem seed, I've made my own cs with the silver wire and 9v batteries. But is there a product you spray or feed a hermie to straighten her out. Somebody else on here, cant remember who, has said he gave his hermie something and it never hermed again . Thought it was reverse. Or does it have a reverse affect on a hermie. As in, if i sprayed cs on hermie would it go straight female or would it just herm more?


If a plant hermied I wouldnt waste time trying to reverse ontop of the that. You really only want a healthy female to reverse. Bc you are essentially herming the plant on purpose. So if the plant is already hermied and you stress it even more by reversing it. I imagine the offspring from that will be a herm factory.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you prolly didn't see any male flowers. Ive had the same thing happen and I figured it was just me stressin the plant and her selfing herself. One or two on the lowers, none in the colas.JME Didn't see any male flowers either, think she produces one or two nanners I never find and self pollenates. Grow em out and see if they aren't female plants.


They def would be female. And your probably right. Theres prob a nanner deep inside the bud. And had jus enough grains of pollen to make a few beans.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> The only thing I've added recently is the great white microorganisms. I didn't think that the benificials would make such a big difference that one pheno would herm. The power went out once a few days ago, but it was when my lights were off already for their dark cycle, and since then I've checked to see that everything is in order and turning on and off like it should. I'm little stumped.


Yeah that's def strange for sure. I'm stumped too. I've been reading looking for other examples and cant find any lol. Can you post a pic of the clone herming


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> *Cackleberry...
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for so many pics, but I couldn't choose which she was spreading the best in  *STRONG dieselish sourness but with much more straight fuel... A bit of pine and kerosene in there too... Definitely *zero *sweetness to this gal, I believe I am gonna reveg her along with my 2 jelly pie keepers. More hardcore xxx budshots to follow in a few days!
> ...


Did it end up being stretchy and tall?
I want to run cackleberry indoors but don't want to deal with a lot of stretch. 
Maybe flip em a week after going into 1 gal pots?
Or I could go from solo straight to 3 gallon bag.

Hmm...

Short strains are so much easier to manage.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If a plant hermied I wouldnt waste time trying to reverse ontop of the that. You really only want a healthy female to reverse. Bc you are essentially herming the plant on purpose. So if the plant is already hermied and you stress it even more by reversing it. I imagine the offspring from that will be a herm factory.


this is the reasoning behind some saying don't breed with female seeds. Some claim they have went thru some generations without the trait showing, but seems like the consensus is once you have made female seeds or someone, that trait is brought to the forefront, so breeding it may pop it loose and they claim is no good. I see guys arguing both sides. IMHO the fem seeds are for smoke only, but its nice not to mess with males if you are limited on space or resources.


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's def strange for sure. I'm stumped too. I've been reading looking for other examples and cant find any lol. Can you post a pic of the clone herming


I'll go take some pics of one of the branches that I hadn't picked balls off of when the lights turn on.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> think that means it must have happened late since they didn't form completely.


Yup, likely a nanner late in flower.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Off subject but i just had to show off my new hot rod i put together in the garage. I call it the SPORT 515. Main light is 315 cmh. The cob led's is a 200w Citizen kit from Timber grow light's.(4 clu48 cob;s.Color 3000k).Dimmer knob on front frame. I can not believe how bright these cob's are. Total cost (including 3 trips to hardware store) $766.00View attachment 4199120 View attachment 4199121 View attachment 4199122


That's sexy, I think I have light emvy!!!!


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It's more about my inability to combine orders on the backend. It's also an incentive to limit duplicate orders which or bad for a processing account, mailbox, and my mental health.
> 
> It didn't seem bad when shipping was $5, but I do understand the sting now.


Understand the "incentive" to limit duplicate orders...on the other hand I decided to take the $ 300 I was gonna toss your way and got some other seeds(not a huge order but still). So maybe here's some incentive to work with your customers a little more ( how much work would it have been accomplish all this and throw it one package for me (15-30 minutes?) Anyways still tossed a little cash your way but the lions share went to seeds here now....what do you guys think I should run first, I'm thinking seeding junky's -pk crasher.....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If a plant hermied I wouldnt waste time trying to reverse ontop of the that. You really only want a healthy female to reverse. Bc you are essentially herming the plant on purpose. So if the plant is already hermied and you stress it even more by reversing it. I imagine the offspring from that will be a herm factory.


Stressing a plant won’t lead to more herms in a subsequent generation. The stress isn’t going to alter the plants DNA or anything. 

You just want to avoid using plants that will herm under natural conditions if possible because that tendency to herm will be passed on.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> That's sexy, I think I have light emvy!!!!


Thanks. When i plugged the unit in i thought the cob's were pretty bright then i realized they were on low. I turned the knob all the way up and holy crap those things are bright.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 15, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> *Cackleberry...
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for so many pics, but I couldn't choose which she was spreading the best in  *STRONG dieselish sourness but with much more straight fuel... A bit of pine and kerosene in there too... Definitely *zero *sweetness to this gal, I believe I am gonna reveg her along with my 2 jelly pie keepers. More hardcore xxx budshots to follow in a few days!
> ...



Those look awesome ...what kind of growing medium


Here’s a
Dynamite diesel probably another 4-5 weeks or as long as the cold weather holds off. Been a lot of rain and humidity here lately and worrying about frost and mold.
The smell is real strong not much diesel but a strong chem/skunk smell you can smell from a few houses down


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Stressing a plant won’t lead to more herms in a subsequent generation. The stress isn’t going to alter the plants DNA or anything.
> 
> You just want to avoid using plants that will herm under natural conditions if possible because that tendency to herm will be passed on.


The combination of genetic tendency + stress is what makes plants herm. 
Gotta have both, so if you know your strain has the tendency, might wanna keep em fed a little longer.


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 15, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I'll go take some pics of one of the branches that I hadn't picked balls off of when the lights turn on.


Are you 100% positive that you didn't inadvertently mislabel the clones? Are the clones throwing pistils and balls or just balls. I would think a true herm would have both not just balls. I'm thinking you accidentally cloned the boy which would explain how all the clones are throwing balls on every branch, especially if you're not seeing any pistils.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The combination of genetic tendency + stress is what makes plants herm.
> Gotta have both, so if you know your strain has the tendency, might wanna keep em fed a little longer.


My point is this: scenario 1. female with herming potential is used to produce seeds (either as the pollen donor or recipient) under normal conditions. 

Scenario 2. Same female is used to produce seeds under stressful conditions. 

The resulting offspring from both scenarios are going to have the exact same potential for herming.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> Understand the "incentive" to limit duplicate orders...on the other hand I decided to take the $ 300 I was gonna toss your way and got some other seeds(not a huge order but still). So maybe here's some incentive to work with your customers a little more ( how much work would it have been accomplish all this and throw it one package for me (15-30 minutes?) Anyways still tossed a little cash your way but the lions share went to seeds here now....what do you guys think I should run first, I'm thinking seeding junky's -pk crasher.....


Bruh.. Get out your fellings! at least @Gu~ if you gonna talk this crap instead of emailing him. The shits listed clear as day on the FAQ that they dont do that..

https://greenpointseeds.com/faq/can-i-combine-the-shipping-for-all-of-the-auctions-i-won/

Probably so people will cop other things instead of just individually sniping at the auctions. I get that it sucks now that the shipping costs have gone up but its their policy.. If they gonna do this for you they gotta do it for everybody..


1 of my CnC is turning out boss fwiw..


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Bruh.. Get out your fellings! at least @Gu~ if you gonna talk this crap instead of emailing him. The shits listed clear as day on the FAQ that they dont do that..
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/faq/can-i-combine-the-shipping-for-all-of-the-auctions-i-won/
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't normally read FAQ's, and obviously didn't in this case. May I suggest that instead of flashing the "someone just bought " marketing scheme banner that pops up at the bottom of their website. They should flash important information to customers that don't want to surf through the faqs and what not to figure everything out. Gu seems like a nice of enough guy and really didn't want to vent on this thread. Probably shouldn't of. At any rate I think they should be a little more flexible with their shipping policy considering what the cost are. It was gonna cost me 80+ for shipping. When shipping starts to encroach like 30 percent of a 300 dollar order, I start having problems. If it was my company and someone wanted to spend 300 plus for some beans, I would go the extra mile and put my employees to work to make sure it happens. They also have this go to line "in order to pay our employees a livable wage" they used more than once which was kind of annoying and seemed nothing more than something that sounds good in order to justify their position. How about using the line "in order to keep out customers happy" so we have employees, we have no problem throwing all those in one envelope! 

Also, I will mention, since it was my mistake I emailed them and asked them another question and agreed to pay for what I had ordered, when I went to my account I saw that all my orders had been cancelled so I just said screw it ( It seemed like less than a week since I had placed my orders, so it seemed rather quick, maybe it was a little longer idk.)

And yes I'm looking forward to seeing some CNC's pop..


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> If it was my company ......


There's your answer ! Go start one.


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

My answer was taking my business somewhere else...right? "If it was my business" was a suggestion so that maybe he doesn't turn away business in the future....Don't get all Amos Anus with my ass


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> Yeah, I don't normally read FAQ's, and obviously didn't in this case. May I suggest that instead of flashing the "someone just bought " marketing scheme banner that pops up at the bottom of their website. They should flash important information to customers that don't want to surf through the faqs and what not to figure everything out. Gu seems like a nice of enough guy and really didn't want to vent on this thread. Probably shouldn't of. At any rate I think they should be a little more flexible with their shipping policy considering what the cost are. It was gonna cost me 80+ for shipping. When shipping starts to encroach like 30 percent of a 300 dollar order, I start having problems. If it was my company and someone wanted to spend 300 plus for some beans, I would go the extra mile and put my employees to work to make sure it happens. They also have this go to line "in order to pay our employees a livable wage" they used more than once which was kind of annoying and seemed nothing more than something that sounds good in order to justify their position. How about using the line "in order to keep out customers happy" so we have employees, we have no problem throwing all those in one envelope!
> 
> Also, I will mention, since it was my mistake I emailed them and asked them another question and agreed to pay for what I had ordered, when I went to my account I saw that all my orders had been cancelled so I just said screw it ( It seemed like less than a week since I had placed my orders, so it seemed rather quick, maybe it was a little longer idk.)
> 
> And yes I'm looking forward to seeing some CNC's pop..


I am getting the feeling you're wanting compensated for shipping charge by getting free seeds with every order kinda thing. Am I right? I would go for that.(when Gu gets his fem line started). Good way to promote a new product.
Hurry up Gu! Fem some strains.


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

No, I bought all my seeds at auction (except for raindance) and used the cash option. So I was just looking for him to throw all my seeds in one envelope so I didn't have to pay 13 dollars shipping for each order.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> No, I bought all my seeds at auction (except for raindance) and used the cash option. So I was just looking for him to throw all my seeds in one envelope so I didn't have to pay 13 dollars shipping for each order.


Gu has his reasons. Like someone said, when you are getting packs for under 25 and 30.00, not to mention the gold nuggets. Now if you are gonna buy 300.00, 10% off would help.
Still $40.00 for 11 seeds? That's not bad.
Are you a "gold member"?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> "If it was my business" was a suggestion so that maybe he doesn't turn away business in the future..


Ahhh....so the bitching is actually _you _looking out for _@~Gu. _Can't believe I missed it.


----------



## klx (Sep 15, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I think the magic for almost all of these Stardawg crosses is locked up in the genotypes. No one has really explored an inbred second generation yet. Think @LubdaNugs has some Jelly Pie F2s going and @genuity had a Black Gold F2 run right? Curious how varied the trait expression was and if any second gen progeny were improvements over the parents?


This. Cant wait to see what I find in F2s of keeper mums and selected dads. My 9 week Gunslinger pheno has become our household's current favourite toke so am flowering out a fast flowering male to dust it with. 

For someone in my location, access to the genetics locked up in these F1s for $30 a pack is pretty sweet.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

If you buy multiple packs off the auction, is Gu actually sending them all separately?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you buy multiple packs off the auction, is Gu actually sending them all separately?


Not in my experience, but I was sending one payment for whichever auctions I'd won.


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you buy multiple packs off the auction, is Gu actually sending them all separately?


Yup


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ahhh....so the bitching is actually _you _looking out for _@~Gu. _Can't believe I missed it.
> View attachment 4199348


No my bitching was just a disguise in order to flush out all the Gu ass kissers..


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Stressing a plant won’t lead to more herms in a subsequent generation. The stress isn’t going to alter the plants DNA or anything.
> 
> You just want to avoid using plants that will herm under natural conditions if possible because that tendency to herm will be passed on.


That's pretty much what i was meaning. If it was herming under good conditions I wouldnt try to reverse it.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> this is the reasoning behind some saying don't breed with female seeds. Some claim they have went thru some generations without the trait showing, but seems like the consensus is once you have made female seeds or someone, that trait is brought to the forefront, so breeding it may pop it loose and they claim is no good. I see guys arguing both sides. IMHO the fem seeds are for smoke only, but its nice not to mess with males if you are limited on space or resources.


I run both. Some fems some regs. I've not had any problems using a female seed or a female from reg seeds. I mean take cookies for example. All started from a herm. Which was a female seed. Along with chem. Bagseed that more than likely was female. From a herm. Most people like myself chuck to have other stuff to run. Or two strains we like that we think will be good together. Some share. Some may sell a few here and there. Between friends u make on here and on IG, or Icmag or where ever. Theres no reason everyone cant grow fire for under 50 bucks. And then make some of their own stuff if they choose. I mean look at gens thread. 200-300 dollar strains bred with a different male he may have found in a different 200 pack. Puts em together has em going out for cheap. Mimosa crosses n whatnot. Sherbs... I'm sure hes made crosses with both fems and regs. I think its jus all in preference and if you find a nice female


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thanks. When i plugged the unit in i thought the cob's were pretty bright then i realized they were on low. I turned the knob all the way up and holy crap those things are bright.


I run my strips at about 60% power constantly. Unless I'm stacked in tight.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 15, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Are you 100% positive that you didn't inadvertently mislabel the clones? Are the clones throwing pistils and balls or just balls. I would think a true herm would have both not just balls. I'm thinking you accidentally cloned the boy which would explain how all the clones are throwing balls on every branch, especially if you're not seeing any pistils.


That's why I asked for a pic


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 15, 2018)

Garlix 76 days of flower

Still spitting white pistils like many GPS strains I’ve grown. I even underestimated the look of her and stopped checking trichs last week , for shits and giggles I put em under the scope today and was shocked to see 10-15 % amber , the rest cloudy , maybe 5% still clear.

I chopped her just now, very dense buds, I left some on the plant and threw it in for a re veg in case I love the smoke, moth balls scents mixed with dirt soil smell
    

Magoo


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu has his reasons. Like someone said, when you are getting packs for under 25 and 30.00, not to mention the gold nuggets. Now if you are gonna buy 300.00, 10% off would help.
> Still $40.00 for 11 seeds? That's not bad.
> Are you a "gold member"?


No Im not a gold member..and doesn't look like I'll ever be one..lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

Hey, on this hermi issue,
I'm beginning to wonder if the growers ourselves, might be creating some of the situations for increasing the risk caused by stress, of say ,over defoliating, or wrong ph,locking out nutrients causing enough stress to have a minor nanner outbreak. Then corrects itself and stops resulting in few seeds. And grows normal after that.
Excess light in dark cycle is another. Plants sense trouble and has the "Virgin Mary" syndrome


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> No Im not a gold member..and doesn't look like I'll ever be one..lol


I always tried to buy 2 or 3 packs at 1 time in the daily auction if I could manage under $100.00 out the door. Was only charged 15.00 shipping for 3 packs. Then wait till Gu changed packs on auction and watch for another good deal. 
How many packs did you buy that day? Or was it over a span of days? Each transaction is dealt with separately. 
1 rate shipping in 24 hrs would be great. lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If a plant hermied I wouldnt waste time trying to reverse ontop of the that. You really only want a healthy female to reverse. Bc you are essentially herming the plant on purpose. So if the plant is already hermied and you stress it even more by reversing it. I imagine the offspring from that will be a herm factory.


The guy that was using this in another thread wasn't using it to make seeds , he was saying its purpose was for stopping the herm tendency. He said he had a beautiful keeper plant that was herming on him and he used the reverse and it dried up the nanners and never hermed again. Even after several generations of clones. If that's true then it would be a great product. Buy yeah i stress the hell out of my gals to see if they qualify for reversal to make fems. Good point there.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

There's an old thread here called "Dutchmasters Reverse, A study of hermies" if anyone's interested. 2008 old!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> No my bitching was just a disguise in order to flush out all the Gu ass kissers..


lol read some of my posts punk and tell me I kiss ANYBODYS ass.. You just sound like a whiny ass baby who doesnt like stated policy then talks shit about somebody without @ing them.



NoWaistedSpace said:


> I always tried to buy 2 or 3 packs at 1 time in the daily auction if I could manage under $100.00 out the door. Was only charged 15.00 shipping for 3 packs. Then wait till Gu changed packs on auction and watch for another good deal.
> How many packs did you buy that day? Or was it over a span of days? Each transaction is dealt with separately.
> 1 rate shipping in 24 hrs would be great. lol


Shipping prices ended up going sky high.. I can feel his pain... but hes a b!t*&
.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The guy that was using this in another thread wasn't using it to make seeds , he was saying its purpose was for stopping the herm tendency. He said he had a beautiful keeper plant that was herming on him and he used the reverse and it dried up the nanners and never hermed again. Even after several generations of clones. If that's true then it would be a great product. Buy yeah i stress the hell out of my gals to see if they qualify for reversal to make fems. Good point there.


Yeah, I don’t buy that. At least subsequent clones shouldn’t be affected by a spray from months ago. Plus, is he saying he sprayed a plant late in flower and then took clones from it?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey, on this hermi issue,
> I'm beginning to wonder if the growers ourselves, might be creating some of the situations for increasing the risk caused by stress, of say ,over defoliating, or wrong ph,locking out nutrients causing enough stress to have a minor nanner outbreak. Then corrects itself and stops resulting in few seeds. And grows normal after that.
> Excess light in dark cycle is another. Plants sense trouble and has the "Virgin Mary" syndrome


This is one reason I don't fade my plants until very late in flower. 
Deficiencies cause stress. 
Combined with the genetic tendency to herm and another factor like bugs, heat, or light leaks and you've got a perfect storm for hermies.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

I said awhile back that I wished we could combine shipping on the auctions, but in hindsight I kinda feel bad about it because Gu and everybody that works there probably has a lot more overhead than we take into consideration or even know about. Especially working both ends of it, And even with the shipping tacked on its still half price or less than other vendors.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol read some of my posts punk and tell me I kiss ANYBODYS ass.. You just sound like a whiny ass baby who doesnt like stated policy then talks shit about somebody without @ing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He evidently isn't a "seed addict", yet. lol
Every now and then, I slip over to Single Seed Center, and buy a couple Fem seeds, just to feel a quick rush if the reverse auction is off. lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah, I don’t buy that. At least subsequent clones shouldn’t be affected by a spray from months ago. Plus, is he saying he sprayed a plant late in flower and then took clones from it?


I'm not sure , but i think what he was saying is that Dutchmasters Reverse is just to straighten out sexual confusion in the plant. I took it that he meant Reverse was a totally different product than GA3 ,STS, or CS. That old thread says there is no hormones in it , Just dilute nutrients. Idk I've never used it or seen it in person, I'm still trying to figure what it's all about. I think I'll get some so I can see for myself. Oh and its supposed to be used with something else, just a wetting agent I believe.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> He evidently isn't a "seed addict", yet. lol
> Every now and then, I slip over to Single Seed Center, and buy a couple Fem seeds, just to feel a quick rush if the reverse auction is off. lol


Hey man i love the single seed centre, I've got a bunch of there platinum collection waiting in the fridge, curious about those!


----------



## See green (Sep 15, 2018)

These CnC are some beautiful plants..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hey man i love the single seed centre, I've got a bunch of there platinum collection waiting in the fridge, curious about those!


How much is shipping for a single seed?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much is shipping for a single seed?


Haha theres probably some that do it.pay more for shipping than the seed.lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How much is shipping for a single seed?





boybelue said:


> Haha theres probably some that do it.pay more for shipping than the seed.lol


Haha! You ain't gonna buy just 1. You might think about it. lol
You have to buy enough to get those 'free" seeds,
in turn pays your shipping.
Man, about 100.00 gets you a good deal,
if you pick wisely. 
Buy what you want, after you've researched for months.
Then buy!


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol read some of my posts punk and tell me I kiss ANYBODYS ass.. You just sound like a whiny ass baby who doesnt like stated policy then talks shit about somebody without @ing them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post wasn't even directed at you so just cool your engines tough guy and don't get so defensive....I'm sure if we were face to face you'd be calling me a punk and what not, the internets a beautiful thing isn't it? Who's sounding like the punk? Take a long good HONEST look in the mirror.....

As far as whine ass, No whine ass here bud...I emailed them and got pretty much what felt like an auto reply from ally. I felt bad because on one end I placed those orders and felt obligated to pay, on the other end it felt like they could have simply just put them in one envelope even if it was a little more of a pain in the ass ( Sorry if I'm making you work a little for my money.) Anyways, So I came here with an open mind and stated my case to get feedback. Didn't make up any shit, just stated exactly what the deal was. Sorry if I didn't scour the GPS website for 'STATED' policy, lol. I was just looking for common sense in exchange for my business. He mentioned incentive to me so I simply reminded him that incentive can be a two way street....


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I said awhile back that I wished we could combine shipping on the auctions, but in hindsight I kinda feel bad about it because Gu and everybody that works there probably has a lot more overhead than we take into consideration or even know about. Especially working both ends of it, And even with the shipping tacked on its still half price or less than other vendors.


Maybe there's a lot more to it than I know about, but when I see his stud male and crown jewel that he breeds with in a picture that looks like it's in somebody's house, it makes me wonder. For all we know it's just him and his wife,lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> My post wasn't even directed at you so just cool your engines tough guy and don't get so defensive....I'm sure if we were face to face you'd be calling me a punk and what not, the internets a beautiful thing isn't it? Who's sounding like the punk? Take a long good HONEST look in the mirror.....
> 
> As far as whine ass, No whine ass here bud...I emailed them and got pretty much what felt like an auto reply from ally. I felt bad on one end because I placed those orders and felt obligated to pay, on the other end it felt like they could have simply just put them in one envelope even if it was a little more of a pain in the ass ( Sorry if I'm making you work a little for my money.) Anyways, So I came here with an open mind and stated my case to get feedback. Didn't make up any shit, just stated exactly what the deal was. Sorry if I didn't scour the GPS website for 'STATED' policy, lol. I was just looking for common sense in exchange for my business. He mentioned incentive to me so I simply reminded him that incentive can be a two way street....


I laugh about this shit cuz its just the internet but you can keep all that "im sure if we were face to face.." blah blah blah. We arent face to face.. but if we were I can PROMISE you I would call you a punk if you act like a little entitled b!t*& who doesnt even @ the person they talking about.. I @ on the internet and I @ in real life.. Im a real cool guy but all that sub tweet shit about flushing out gu's ass kissers is some real-life punk ass shit..

I luv this thread!...

CnC coming along nicely.. the gnarly leaf grew into a light when she was younger


----------



## Werp (Sep 15, 2018)

real life punk ass shit..for joking about flushing out ass kissers, lol. It was tongue in cheek. Smoke a joint and don't take life so serious.....

Nice plant...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 15, 2018)

Werp said:


> real life punk ass shit..for joking about flushing out ass kissers, lol. It was tongue in cheek. Smoke a joint and don't take life so serious.....
> 
> Nice plant...








http://data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxMSEhUTExIVFhUXGBcXGBUWFRUVFRUWFxUWFxgXFxUYHSggGBolHRYXITEhJSkrLi4uFx8zODMtNygtLisBCgoKDg0OGhAQGi0lHyUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLf/AABEIAJIBWAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAABBQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAQIDBAUGBwj/xAA/EAACAQIEAwYEAgkDAwUAAAABAgADEQQSITEFQVEGEyJhcYEykaGxFMEHI0JSYnKS0fAV4fEkssIWJUNzk//EABoBAQADAQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABAgMEBQb/xAAoEQEBAAIBAwMEAQUAAAAAAAAAAQIRAxIhMQQiQQUTMlEjFTRSYXH/2gAMAwEAAhEDEQA/APK3Y3Op3iBj1g+59YkALHqZZwQJO/MDeVTJcNfMtuohMdJTpP3irzK5hr05y7h6Pgdnva+hvsbzCrM6sjhjpdR5X5RaeJqd2QW039bGU6W1ybaUEZLF/Ec1h0HpMHE8BxFOn3rIcnUG9ozA1L5rnW2k7fgWCr1KJWoymha2U3v5SMsuibJj1uDwAPepe41532tNg4tkzKCdR5zf4/VpKcJZF7xHa9ra07bH6TKGKTvs6hbk7HYSOvffR0dtOfeoSTe9/eCsb7mWeKteo2178tpUV9ZrO7KzVT8QUhF31vNzsJiirNqdtNTz0ljg/EEpZalRFdRcWsCb+hl3ieB7iu1aiAFdL5OXtaZZZzfS0xw7dR70xTD5VYM5vfXUHSWcPxRcLhnWogcAZKdMnckba8huZl0+0D1EW6i4BbT5TkuLcRes13PWw5C5kfbt8p6pD+8ZtANtrbD/AC8t1sRlXK5bT9kaqfUg/SZFJWtflt85otVUgZtLAAAD7zWk3oypibrzGoJN9+gt/aQAaZhuNt49qDbgaefSPDgeFl13J22Gn1jZZVbD1dTm1v673gy+IA7dL8pNTQFw2wub6aW32les3jsNhoJKutJWYrfUnp6cowMd7yKo+0Wk0hO3pvZNv+j9n+5nD4zGgrVFrEkW16TuuyqAYIH+F/znn/G8CaZVuT3I/wB5lhfdYtyTeJvC6wCOpFwxX2sZ0/bGthSKBw6hTl8dhblz89pzuGChEC/Ex8X5Sbi2IQhVUa85fW8tqW+0/AcMStTZmJBW9iD9xOdLHr9Z1nA79xUs2U2Nj/zOYq4gsSSFuf4QBoLbCMbeqmcnTKiBPWSoDveNFTXYfKaCP3gF1Uan4Vy72+mk0jI7B3ymaNZNUP8ACIJgwqGS0yGKA8tD5y0itrbpXtb+H85Dj6ROW3WWUdV1J3AA9o9bHnyvLKuD4hfvag13MqNfqZqvhy9Sqf4jK1fDWlGjPzEc4Bj1MfUS0jkaBc9YoJ6xsdIChjcamEm7sd2G55yPYAf3hArPufWEG3MSAGAhCBp1cUuWnbYEE+28j/GKQQRrrbprKjNoB0vJKWHJGblIWt2ucLoZxUt8QW4/ObnDUxBw7G7AJsB+1MDA1motnGvIjqDOv7PcV3QrqeXkRMebfl0cXhyeBqtUxCFiSSedz7CWsZgXp1grgi+o/lO00uKYU4TiCVFWykh1FtNrMPnJuNcU7xjUIudR6COveteEY43vtzLpepbzt9bS3xehTSsVp7C3Xe2sPwhApVTu7nTyBFjK/E2/XVP5jNZ5Z35XKVDNTLfukaes1eL8QqhKbOpAKsvyt/eVez1S5ZDtoflNftCzYyg5QAfhQHa+mdW0NvS15hll/JptJ7HK/wCoBUUDfKQfcyi9M+Abk2t53OkiM6LsZge9xKMR4aYzn1X4fr9p0W6m3PjOq6dDwzs5+rpKQCfEzXHMgKo9rufaXOLdh2yqUF9Rcg+G2hJA32t9Zk4/HVFqk96S9/gA0Qcheb/ZjtaW/VVLqeR5HTl0nNu629Sant0xcbwd6YUBCalQ2CjRQqi5v9B7mc7ieHurBqgsSdFGug5/51nroqhze99DbrtvMTF8CpPUFR3sQLWvz6mVx5LFsuOV59jcFlt1IJmZi8KVAY7E29wAfznoPFOE2Ja9wVsOfmDOQ45mVcp2zMfnlFvp9Zrx8m7pz8/FJNsOSjYDz+lpBeOWbuCV6p2TQnBLbS4b7mcr2ywb0Vpq5BJJI6WtynVdlj/7f6JU/OUylKrgu9rfrGo1EN+eQCxXzGs5N65LXTZvFzOKwlM4ajWpMFYOtNx5tz/zrKPH6Pd4monJSP8AtB/OelnD8PrnMlIFcoYix+IjQ26ziu0a4dq1Jjdc4Y1G5k3AW82xy1lpnlNzY4ER+HqHyM5qthSD8aNf91gfne1p1eCVFw9QIbgg6zlHFLTKz7ahlGh9QdZOF91M/wAZs2nhyTbw+7KB87y9h0ym1xodwbj2POVFSn++1v5NfvLFJhfw3tyuLGaxjY6KmcykdRH8Pog7yDhjaXlmlV10l2SXHIfCPU+19IYer8WuwA/vIeKVPERfYAfQSrVr2Rz1Iv7CBX4ewtUPVzKuLqeIxmErWRvNpWxVTnIXQYg3kFpIzSMmVqQo1k/4VvKQCSAHrITFmuuWnTU75nPp8I/KErlSCL89R84SRC259YQfc+sJCCQhCAscHO19I2EDQ4fh8wZmawW3vPQ+CHD03WsdSoDBdPECeY52tPPOF1BmUFSes6nDcWod5T/hBB/tMOXG108dmknG2q4rELUYAUwS1uar0MixOHVy3drpOi4hiUamSi6udCOa7GS4DhwVALectx4yxTPOyuJXB1b0w3wowPmBcRO0/A2p1M6sGWoSwtuvkZ2+KwKkbTLxeEUqVvyPPaadGqz62L2a4YNWYkNoAL6G5mr20wjUKF6NwCuSpb9pCb69dZxdbilQPdWIsdLHpOi45xOpUoqAwIqKcwvttMc8L1ytsc506cdO/wD0bWK1BbXwi/UXbnOCqUypsZ6N2IYLhEYbhnv6ZjpLc19ifSyXkX+NcFCB3psKdZgpDtfKQDdlzAeAkc/Ii4me/BXqZGQoagUBylsrsN205+fOdW1YVFA1v6XEu8NwqghQN9z5b/KYY57mo9G8c6uquU7UVqmERMpJLAD33nG1sTiGbV2ux0UHc9Bfc+U9B7TKK9Qr+7seh/zScfjcKrOMyuAjaBTa4uDYg+YBk4dMukcuOVnZVp8bqKFBJ8OjKbj5g84/jwFTDlhysw9zLWM4f31TvLEXtcHn6yPitIU8LUXqAB7kS251TTKy9F3+nFRySzToL3TOSbggAdSZGG8Np0vO1Z5el8ANuHH/AOpz95z3ZKk9WmlKxyPVOc8rBRvL68QNHhlNgL5gaZ8s15h9ne0Rw65APDYt55/Kc8xt6tftt1Sa27rE1u7xhVEFrC+1rKthOL7QYV64SsqgDxA687zNftBWJqMWOZzv0HQSnSxz2K5jlPK/ObY4fN8srn8Rs4KsEwzKTr4h7zmpOKpNx1kBkzHSMstyCXsENJRlym4A06CWijWwtbTKJboA3HmPvM/AGxv5TUFUAgc8t/rLqVV4pX8R/wA5Ss+I8BHUflG8RfxE9dZUer4f86SEyIqNSye8iZrxw+D3kQMhYhMaY5o2RQCF4QkC1idBSH8APzZjEhid08kT7X/OEnaarPufWJB9z6xJCBCEWAQhCA+jWKm4NjJ8PiQGzMt9bnzlZVuZeCAbf55yU7WafHqqgKDoNh0vLJ7T4kjQn5SmrD+3+8cjbjoJMhbb5XD2ixLDW/ykf4yq+rNa+m+sqd9baNq1NdpFiYifCC+raQfkA20So2kjB1jRs40rak3nqfA+HGhhqCFcueilU9SaozG/pt7Ty3JnsnUhfmbfnPoPtVhwj0RyFIJ/R/zMuebxb+muuRz9SqUWyi7HQAf35CXMPjlpoys1qltQTqb728vymSOIgOLWzG9tRoAZU7S8NeuFdb3FwWQgkL0Ntt5yYeXqXMYirrmLCzMfWNxOU6kX99ZQ4bgaSKQcxJIN2Ytr18pcS50OttJGU7rTKaRVMWCuVRMPiaByqMdzr9bbbCauKYCYlc2qKS+QubWI+FMoIcX633mnHjbezn5eTHGd2b2j7tW7tLkg5mPIEiwUegmVTps3wqT6An7Tpqn4Cm5BL1bg+Leza63iYTtYaNPJTpILftEazsk1NPMzy6rtfGBqPw4U8jZvCVW1jfP09JhL2Rxm/cmwtrcbk2Esv21xNwQVBFwNNNRbrKq9qsTa3etYlSdt11H1jHGRXLLaHF9nsQmhpnzty1t+UZ/otawK076DYjnFrccrNe9Rjff5k/nI8JxR0NwzD3kqo6uBqIdabjrdT1t95TM6Sn2qq38WVhYbje2vzvOcdrknqb/OKEjkMKSFmCjdiFHqTYfeaGE4JWqVzh1X9YCwIOwy769JAfhX0l1cQDV9LATJpgqbHQ8x0ky1bMW95ZFJjamp8pVd94+ubm/WQmE6Kr6WjRFtG2gKYhixJFCRJPha+U/CG9ZZbGof/iEhPZXxDeIeQQfJVhGVamZy21ztCC1E+59YkVtzEhAiiJFEBypcgDcxpj0axvzEWkma5MBKYlik/LnaItO3tGMploLQ0F/YRjNz5yNK/WPqNpfrJDjqQIlTnGUmuY68CNztESOrcvSNXb3kJXeB082Jw6fvV6C/1VkH5z379IinKjDlmX+oC32njv6MsAK3EsMDsr95/wDmC4+oWe99pcL3iFeo6c+UpnNyxpx5dOUry+vgqRQIVXPcEM3UcieQIvMrG4UUyTTarTBOvdk25aEbdT7zoMRgKdYZHYoRppyM52rwfEU2stU5dgQbgj05Tkkuu72sbhZ3UqtSsRcm40ObQM2nNR95bGM0vfe32kv4Y008bane+8x28TWF7flGtssu3g/GYrQknQfeaL4H8fgEqIt8RQBWw0NRF3X1tqPO45zmOLV7utJdbHX+bl9PvO+/R3hTRLK2hazAdLafO1ptj7XPlOuWfp5dXXNquvlzlYztv0i8B/DV++pi1GqTtslXUstuh+Ie/ScspVtGGv7w0P8AvN/Lz8sdXSjCOqJYkRshUQhCAQAhCA9GsQehB+Rm5guPmlULozAkEXOrDMbnX3mBaEC49fNUZjzP/Ei7yRiEkOLaRl4E6RBAdfSJeELQFjRHRIE+EpE7AH1lh6B5IL+sp4ekzbfe0kak45n5yF4jqaOQOR/OEao187whQxtzEitufWKBeA2SU6ZMlp0Ose4k6DBSEkVbDykQpm172jc55yRI1SKagA3N5EWkZMbEx10+sRj9IwGIWkbE1Nt4obYSERwPOTBJVOvOKALCx16Rl9IWgdL+j/H/AIfiWFcmwNQUz0tV/Vj6svyn0dxAXU32Gt+QnynSqFdQbMNR5Eag/SdN2x7e4viCimf1NEAZqaMbVCBqXbQkfw7esirRr9teM0jUDYRyxLEMy27piLA5W5kXG2kwX7RVlNiCbdNbzK4MrOAuuWmxcnXTMLWPQEqBNfEcNObMvoZhlqV38MuWKL/UnrG76Ae0kD2BbyJ9h1kmDwIJPea2keJoFqZUAh6jBEXyJt9bzOWbb9Fk2qdjcCa2KzsCVXMxPLNyH+dJ6NgSVrIw2vb2On9pndjeBmlh81vEzMTttsAOuglvj1RqNCrUTQohZTpvpy9Y5O97M/T+3C7dLxrhaYqg9Cp8Li17C6t+y4vzBsZ4JxHBPh6r0ags6MVPtsR5EWI8jOk4b+kTF03U1CtRLjMuXKbc7EbGaXbrGYLiFL8VQqBcRTFnpuMjOl/PRmW9xbcadJ0Tc8uPkuOffFwFRryOKYks5xCEIBFMS0IBeEIttIAIXgBLFPCEoX87W66XgV4LH92YBDAaBFiGOEkJGkxTGxQ5TFVzcamSUMMWFxaT0uGuemmp15DUyFpjagwovVT+df8AuEJJwukWrU1G5dQPUsIQaQd1uT1lhALf5eIwuTIjpLeFUpqiKmvMWErRkjYnLxrNeMzRDFoSEISAXhCEBRFiWjpIkoDeKNpGh1koWTA/9ryhVAtp/mknXD6C0biqWW/pCWn2CxZp4sDk6spHUDxW+hnX8VwyrVZU+GwZdN0YakH+E6WPKcD2XcLjKBO3eBf67p/5T0LtVh8mTXrY9CtrH6zn5o7vSXtplVaOw/eAB9Bv9JVrU2q4lAu11UEfsgfte0sYbHIL5lKtYjYkX677Wlns8neVCwWwQdNSzGwv6Abcpjj5duXabei8NRFpZdAqjc6aAdZ5Z+kLtLTqXw+HYPTuC9QG4NtQqnmL21mZ2v7V1cSxoqclBSVABINTKSMznz6Tl504z9vN5eXzMSiIYQmjlEIWhIBCEIBCEUQEjhtGxRAcq6RS7Wtc26TrOxyU3pMjqCQ+56Ef7TWxXZ+g+trektoed3jg071OyNE8/rEbsbT841RwUSd9/wCk6Q3BnO1+EICQDzP3lMspj5dHB6bPm30/DDvGmbB4SOTSP/TgOcr9yN/6dz/pmAmPSow2J+s0xhVHKXsLVRR8A9xI+5GmH07O+cpGBRYqysNCCCD0INwYTqUxlI701+QhJ+5E36Xn/lHMGtvIyRGPufWNmm3lnMYkSEgLC8IQCEIXgEAIRZIUQMLRwXWQEtaWU1IMrMZNRN/XpzloNfBEZWFth9RGY8hk85Pg8NU0PI+ko4s2LDlrJGdQrlGVxujK49VYMPtPa+2oRqWHqi1idPPMmYH6TxFp6i+P77g2GcnWk6U2PQoHp/YiZZz210emuuSMXEoXZVUXJ0AHMmdgOHjA4Nqjasq1KrHqyobKOtjYSr2L4bvXYeVO/S+rfLSXP00cQFHB0cMPjqtr5Iou3zbKJlx4/NdvqebXaPFLwhAC+gBJ6AEm3tN3lCE0OAcLOKrpRVgua5LkXCqoJZrc9BF7RcOXDYmrQV+8FMgZsuUm6htR5XtAzjCEIBCNLja+vTnHCAQkndeHN6fWMtCdEirE8hcm17AE6ddOUFbmIQ3+zGIyB/PL+c6Knjz7Tl+EJoZvUGsI2vYupjTyMs0uIsZmDSSgWEndQ1P9UzDU6zm6lcNy6yfEkgE67feZZmHNdva+lTWOVTFhIn3jYTJ6luzSsjanJgscFk7UuEqqiawl1BqIR1M7wxzTbn1jYr7mJOp8sIQhABFlpsERSFXkWy/S8rrTJFwDaA2EIkBxiQhAdePUyKAMmB7LcTvcfxzLhcHiwgXiGKpthvxBtlp06FTuTXC8qrBgubkFbynBhotRy1gxJAuACSQoJuQAdgTrpJo9Ir9nqSNWoLRrUjSxGDw9LEVatS+KetVVKgyNZLZSWGQCwsZi9rODpSo4isaL0y2Pehh85qA9xSRizZWPjDG3iN9jrOYr46o+XPVqPl+HPUdsn8tz4faMxWNq1Ld5VqVLbZ6jvblpmJtIHfdk+xWFxeEoVW0q1qeJooveVBnxaNVam5FzZVp07kDQ32Mu8D4LQcGhTp95hmxdPDqWq4k969JFFesFoKSt2FwWZUAtPL1ruMuWo65SSuV2GUsLMVsdCRobbzV7LcUGHq2qVKy0SDmWm7gZtMrZQQCdBrvITHp+DdVehSNOoyVGxzNUNV17qhhjUFLwjRiTT5/nph8UoU8aqivRZ8T/AKY2L77vqqinVckUKa0s2XVioNxrcTlO0vaPviqUc9OkgIHiId73vmsdAbnw+ZvvME131/WPqoQ+NtUFrKddVFhptoIibf8AbvO0nZPDYbA4lzSy1qDYemririXZqrsO9Dl0Wi3hJ0pg201ifo+S2EcBLPi8Zh8GKi1KtN+7salQBkYWAB5b3INxpOIxGOrVBapWquNNHqO4020Y20kXetYDMwAOYAMwCt+8ADo3nvCr0rgXZenSL1e5rUz+JxjUqY7wVXweFpFhSRWJzM75BmsT4SBLHZXhVKtUr1a1GpgTiMMtJ89U1MzYzEZUennJemzBLeLqCBbfzOpxCszK7V6xdTdWNWoWU9VYm6+0jqYmoxYtVqMWILEuxLFfhLEnUjkTtA3OEYClV4pTw9XDGjSasaLUO8qFkNmQZqmbMWzWNwQOmk63H9hMFQpUGJ7yo7fg2UVX8ePeqiXFjotId7cbEhbieatVYtnLsXvfPmOfN1zXvfzi/iH0/WVLqxceNtHJuXGujE65t4Hr1BaRrUB3WYVeJYmp3rNUZu64fTsuZi1ibIQAdLAkC+s4btFRoPRwuLSgaNTFfiarp3j1AQtbKrXc3DHxE2sDe9pz+HxVQWHe1At2NhUcC7Ahja9rm5v1uZ0/ZjALVFRqoLU6NMkAk2B1OUDkNCbCRWmE+WjT4Pg0oE1cKzsnDqeMqP8AiKyXrVagFKlkU5VBU66X6WOsv1exmEWpWYUSwWrhqCUM2LZVqVMPTrVSz0A1Q/HlXNYAg3voJw3EOJLUYsrVVzhQylsykJ8KkX2HIcojcYqZiyuUZgA5R6qd5YWu9m8R9ZbSldVwXGfhK+LFCpVGDwlcVQqKRXxNS4RMNVrWt3QIcENy5EnTg8RVNSo7kBS7s+UbLmYtlHkL2lrCPa6993am2YDMQbbEjmRymnj+Aqr0sjlhV11FrDQ3v7yCRocHwVkW45XmkMNc6CaVPCKAB0Fpaw1ECTIvld1lnCHW4jKeHJtobTbfC3boJOadjbyk9KrmOLplTTraYYpTqu0KaLbmbzC7qcvLfc+n+mcP8Ev72pd3FFKXhRjhQmT0PtRR7uOFOWzQMXuTCeiKqU9REltaJvCTEZccrkGUXOg3iZR0EITsfDDKOghlHQQhA0ao/wCmUcs50lrhaDuW0HyhCCsTKOghlHQQhAAo6CGUdBCEAyjoIZR0EIQFKjoI7KOgiQk/IXKOgjWUdBFhFDco6CGUdBCEgGUdBDKOghCAZR0EMo6CEIBlHQQyjoIQgGUdBDKOghCAqKL7CbXDKzKrBWIB3AJAOnO28IRFp+K7QpKd1B9QDEr4ZLnwL/SIQlkKdfDJ+4v9InWUKY/UaDRTy28KwhHyRoINZaVRbbnCEn5SlHKPI1iwkpZHaIar6THVRrpz/IRITiz/ACr6z6f/AG+P/Kcqjpz/ACkiCEJV2JAo6RzKNdIQkohlICJCEhMf/9k=


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Haha! You ain't gonna buy just 1. You might think about it. lol
> You have to buy enough to get those 'free" seeds,
> in turn pays your shipping.
> Man, about 100.00 gets you a good deal,
> ...


Yeah I always bought whole pks where they would come in breeders pks then if I had some extra cash I might grab a single or two. Never really trusted that deal till lately as me an a couple other guys would try to catch em up , making sure the singles were the same strain as whole pks and they seemed to be. But they could be knock offs too. Love those pistols kojak, my fav color, even over the pinks.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 16, 2018)

@Bodyne, @Tangerine_ , @boybelue
Thanks for your replies. Not really what I was asking, but I appreciate your time, nonetheless.

I guess I should just be happy I didn't get 25 "check the trichs, bro" replies. 

I went with 78 days. Finally put her outta her misery. She's been eating herself since around day 35 because of the poorly recycled soil. Smell is a perfect blend of blue dream and chem. 70 tester is good buzz, slightly racy in the chest.
Will yield heavy for extremely shitty 2 gal run. Unfortunately I didn't take cuts and I'm not revegging, so won't get to see her true potential. No biggie, can revisit the pack.
I know the pic isn't the clearest, but I told you it was a little racy.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 16, 2018)

Cowboy Cookie testers 

#3
 
 

My fav out of the two phenos and perfect for this 1212 from seed style of grow. Virtually no side branching just stacked, nasty on the nose and sticky as hell. I can see this strain hitting 80 days easy but being worth the wait. She'll get revegged and run in my main room.

Good strain, managed well with heat and the pests the heat brought

#2
 
Long story short, grew too tall for the tent, slight bend, new tent and she kinda bounced back. Nasty on the nose again but with more chem in the mix. Old saying works well here, same same but different. 

Flowered 4 GPS strains this run, the Cowboys, Hibernate, Pioneer Kush and Skypilot and seeing enough variation in these crosses to keep me happy. Thats from running half packs, Cowboys I flowered 10 seeds. With that I wet some Gunslinger and Lucky 7's for the next run.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4199486


I see mom was watching the whole time. lol


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The guy that was using this in another thread wasn't using it to make seeds , he was saying its purpose was for stopping the herm tendency. He said he had a beautiful keeper plant that was herming on him and he used the reverse and it dried up the nanners and never hermed again. Even after several generations of clones. If that's true then it would be a great product. Buy yeah i stress the hell out of my gals to see if they qualify for reversal to make fems. Good point there.


I've been doing this for awhile. Ive nvr heard of anyone spraying something to stop a herm. Although I'm not saying that doesnt exist. But I'd say it's safe to say that if there was something like that available. It would be well known, and used by tons of people.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 16, 2018)

How's every ones "Sky Warden" doing? I'm getting some nice smell coming from them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> How's every ones "Sky Warden" doing? I'm getting some nice smell coming from them.


Mine seems to lack in the flavors department, has very large kind of airy buds, not much smell just faint earth/pine flavors. 1 week from harvest yield looks to be XXL


----------



## genuity (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been doing this for awhile. Ive nvr heard of anyone spraying something to stop a herm. Although I'm not saying that doesnt exist. But I'd say it's safe to say that if there was something like that available. It would be well known, and used by tons of people.


Dutchmasters reverse has been around for a min,y'all is getting the 2 confused. 

It's not CS,it's a product that stops nanners on female plants... some say it works,some say it dont..


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 16, 2018)

Server error possibly? i reuploaded them


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Server error possibly? i reuploaded them


been getting that error code all morn. Never got it before. Like the server is heavy with use or something.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello, I suck, and I am drunk, this is a short text update. OBS2 of the 2 Orange Blossom Special females I popped is ficking spectacular. I would pit ot agaonst the best pheno of Sour Tangie available in any US state. OBS1 is lame old school haze I don’t care fore, $150 a zip any day, anywhere, free of I like you, fuck all that mids noise.

*Summary*:
3 of the 4 females from GPS I have run were *far above average to say the least.*


----------



## Cptn (Sep 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I luv this thread!...
> 
> CnC coming along nicely.. the gnarly leaf grew into a light when she was younger
> View attachment 4199475 View attachment 4199476


That is a spectacular plant brother.
Love the fat calyxes.
Please keep the pics coming


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I laugh about this shit cuz its just the internet but you can keep all that "im sure if we were face to face.." blah blah blah. We arent face to face.. but if we were I can PROMISE you I would call you a punk if you act like a little entitled b!t*& who doesnt even @ the person they talking about.. I @ on the internet and I @ in real life.. Im a real cool guy but all that sub tweet shit about flushing out gu's ass kissers is some real-life punk ass shit..
> 
> I luv this thread!...
> 
> ...


Very nice man. What kinda nose you getting?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hello, I suck, and I am drunk, this is a short text update. OBS2 of the 2 Orange Blossom Special females I popped is ficking spectacular. I would pit ot agaonst the best pheno of Sour Tangie available in any US state. OBS1 is lame old school haze I don’t care fore, $150 a zip any day, anywhere, free of I like you, fuck all that mids noise.
> 
> *Summary*:
> 3 of the 4 females from GPS I have run were *far above average to say the least.*


My orange cream pheno of OBS was beautiful. I'm running it again in 25 days. I have a mother it.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Dutchmasters reverse has been around for a min,y'all is getting the 2 confused.
> 
> It's not CS,it's a product that stops nanners on female plants... some say it works,some say it dont..


Oh gotcha. Yeah I think if I flowered out a plant and started herming. Spraying with something to try to stop it wouldnt ne on my mind. Chopping it and replacing it with something else would happen


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Oh gotcha. Yeah I think if I flowered out a plant and started herming. Spraying with something to try to stop it wouldnt ne on my mind. Chopping it and replacing it with something else would happen


yup, chop chop!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Oh gotcha. Yeah I think if I flowered out a plant and started herming. Spraying with something to try to stop it wouldnt ne on my mind. Chopping it and replacing it with something else would happen


What if it was an elite hard to get cut, and the stuff had been said to work, would you try it?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What if it was an elite hard to get cut, and the stuff had been said to work, would you try it?


No, but only bc I cant risk my harvest like that. I give half of single gram I harvest away to a close family friend. If I wasnt doing that. Then maybe. But also if it herms like that. Then to me that's not elite. Jus my opinion though. And I already have enough to worry about and take care of. Hoping some kindve spray saves my entire crop. I jus dont think I could risk that. No matter how good the cut.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No, but only bc I cant risk my harvest like that. I give half of single gram I harvest away to a close family friend. If I wasnt doing that. Then maybe. But also if it herms like that. Then to me that's not elite. Jus my opinion though. And I already have enough to worry about and take care of. Hoping some kindve spray saves my entire crop. I jus dont think I could risk that. No matter how good the cut.


I agree, an elite, by definition, shouldn’t herm. If a clone is still herming, that’s a problem. Plus, I wouldn’t want to be constantly spraying with who knows what.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What if it was an elite hard to get cut, and the stuff had been said to work, would you try it?


And I can also tell you I have an amazing topshelf primo nugs every time. Clementine Cookies. Originally it hermed horribly on me. I took a clone, chopped it n trashed it. Run the clone. Not a single herm. I usually give herms a second chance through clone. If the seed mom herms. Unless its jus growing all shitty. 

This is a clone run of it. Not once had a clone of it hermed.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 16, 2018)

Here's that blizzard bush in the back-stretchy as hell-been hot & looks like my soil mix has a lil too much N raindance goin in flower tonightgonna see if this gps gear can hang in the flower room-strayfox keepers & hammerhead keepers already in flower


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 16, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Here's that blizzard bush in the back-stretchy as hell-been hot & looks like my soil mix has a lil too much NView attachment 4199849 View attachment 4199855raindance goin in flower tonightView attachment 4199857gonna see if this gps gear can hang in the flower room-strayfox keepers & hammerhead keepers already in flower


Too much N? or is it Beginning of P deficiency ?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Too much N? or is it Beginning of P deficiency ?


I dont know-fan's have that N "claw" -been a rough hot summer-usually take the summer months off


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

CnC day 51 still a good ways to go. Super frosty. Shes gonna go the distance....
        

Clone of CnC I topped once. Hollow stems and stalks. Day 3 of flower


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 16, 2018)

I've had a few strains with hollow stem/stalks. Do you think it relates to anything? I think I read one breeder(not sure who) prefers them in males.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've had a few strains with hollow stem/stalks. Do you think it relates to anything? I think I read one breeder(not sure who) prefers them in males.


I've heard so many different things. I've heard strains with hollow stalks have higher potency. I've read that it has lower potency. I think it's just strain/pheno dependent. Even the secondary side branches are hollow. My jamaican Pineapple Glue has a hollow stalk but solid side branching. But even the side branching being hollow they are still stiff and very supportive. The one that's 51 days in the side branches are hollow and are pretty hard to pull down. Lots of resistance for being hollow.


----------



## Werp (Sep 16, 2018)

Some outdoor guerilla pics of GPS gear, Out of 11 plants I ended up with three females, lol. From now on no matter what I got going on, they are going to be sexed before I put them out. The last picture I am sure is a deputy, the rest Im not sure, either deputy or california cannons...I'll try to get some better pictures, these ones suck.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 16, 2018)

Lol...nice treebushes @Werp. Indeed sex them mofos before droppin' 'em outside. Wasted time n guerilla space unless ur looking for a male or open pollinating.


----------



## reynescabruner (Sep 16, 2018)

I wish i have my own outdoor plants, too.. Gotta find my own backyard, first.


----------



## Werp (Sep 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol...nice treebushes @Werp. Indeed sex them mofos before droppin' 'em outside. Wasted time n guerilla space unless ur looking for a male or open pollinating.


Yeah I usually do but was busy this year and took the risk, and got burned.


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 16, 2018)

California Cannon


Cookies N Chem Knocked up by a California Cannon


----------



## nc208 (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've been doing this for awhile. Ive nvr heard of anyone spraying something to stop a herm. Although I'm not saying that doesnt exist. But I'd say it's safe to say that if there was something like that available. It would be well known, and used by tons of people.


The product y'all are talking about is Optic Foliar Switch. I have never used it myself but this is what someone supposedly used to stop a herming plant.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 16, 2018)

nc208 said:


> The product y'all are talking about is Optic Foliar Switch. I have never used it myself but this is what someone supposedly used to stop a herming plant.


Yeah I wouldnt use it. I'd jus chop and move on.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 16, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #3, this one is a FPOG phenotype. It has zero Chem stench to it. Dominant smell is a sweet fruity pebbles cereal smell.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No, but only bc I cant risk my harvest like that. I give half of single gram I harvest away to a close family friend. If I wasnt doing that. Then maybe. But also if it herms like that. Then to me that's not elite. Jus my opinion though. And I already have enough to worry about and take care of. Hoping some kindve spray saves my entire crop. I jus dont think I could risk that. No matter how good the cut.


I definitely wouldn't put my garden at risk, I would isolate it if possible , but my point is if you find something special , I mean discovery of chem, ogk, gsc special and it had a herm tendency and you could use this product and it would never herm again , wouldn't you try it. Now I'm not talking about putting your harvest at risk, that wasn't my point , never meant for that to be entered into the equation. Nobody really knows that these products haven't been used on the elites in your gardens now. Hell half of them came from accidental hermie pollination in the first place.


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did it end up being stretchy and tall?
> I want to run cackleberry indoors but don't want to deal with a lot of stretch.
> Maybe flip em a week after going into 1 gal pots?
> Or I could go from solo straight to 3 gallon bag.
> ...





Chunky Stool said:


> Did it end up being stretchy and tall?
> I want to run cackleberry indoors but don't want to deal with a lot of stretch.
> Maybe flip em a week after going into 1 gal pots?
> Or I could go from solo straight to 3 gallon bag.
> ...



Chunky, long time no talk bro.

But yes, she was very stretchy and OG like in structure. Lanky branches laying everywhere.

I have dropped my scrog net and traditional methods of using LST and instead converted to simple tomato cages, and to be honest this was the best choice I ever made. I didn't put the cages on the plants until I transfered them to the flower room, it was kinda aggravating sliding the cages over the plants but once they are on, from there you can use nylon string and tie the plants in whatever direction you need to the cages, I can reduce the height of a plant by half using the cages. They are also very cheap and reusable. If you have height issues like myself, I suggest giving tomato cages a try. I just use the simple circular ones that has 3 legs.

From now on though I will place the cages on the plants while they are small and train them to the cages as they grow instead of waiting to put them on after the plants have matured. Cackleberry is a very fast finishing plant with a very uplifting and "get shit done" type of high. I have another Cackleberry going as well and its a different pheno, much shorter and stockier branching than the first and also has some sweet notes to the nose unlike the one I just harvested that had straight fuel terps.

I would say your okay to give her a run Chunky.


I have 2 Copper Chems in flower right now as well and man one of them smells like sticking your nose to a fresh bottle of pinesol. I have ran tons of strains that smell like pine cleaner in my last 17 years of growing but never have I had one this damn rank... The pinesol smell is so strong I just can't even grasp to believe it... I bet she will be insanely potent!


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 16, 2018)

nc208 said:


> The product y'all are talking about is Optic Foliar Switch. I have never used it myself but this is what someone supposedly used to stop a herming plant.



This stuff works well, but imo it is too costly. I used it before but switched to Monterey florel which isn't watered down, straight concentrate and you can get many many uses out of one bottle for half the price. I use coco-wet to help it stick to the plant and you have to make sure the pH is adjusted correctly. I will have to double check but I am pretty sure you have to bring the pH down to 4.5 before you spray.

Since I have switched to a sealed room and got my minisplit installed I have had zero issues with hermies now that the temps don't swing and fluctuate so often. I am just now hooking up my co2 tonight this is the first time I have ever ran co2 and looking forward to the experience and the results.

But Pm me if you have any questions. I have tons of experience with florel and switch back when I used to have severe temp swings and issues, I used it quiet religiously.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 16, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> This stuff works well, but imo it is too costly. I used it before but switched to Monterey florel which isn't watered down, straight concentrate and you can get many many uses out of one bottle for half the price. I use coco-wet to help it stick to the plant and you have to make sure the pH is adjusted correctly. I will have to double check but I am pretty sure you have to bring the pH down to 4.5 before you spray.
> 
> Since I have switched to a sealed room and got my minisplit installed I have had zero issues with hermies now that the temps don't swing and fluctuate so often. I am just now hooking up my co2 tonight this is the first time I have ever ran co2 and looking forward to the experience and the results.
> 
> But Pm me if you have any questions. I have tons of experience with florel and switch back when I used to have severe temp swings and issues, I used it quiet religiously.


Thats good to hear, im starting to hear of a lot of people using this product successfully, the other growers that sparked my interest in it swears by it. He now uses it as a preventative measure to assure a hermie free crop and swears it works. I'm not closed minded so I will definitely be checking this stuff out. With all the herm issues people are having now days this would be a valuable tool. I believe there is something to this product. In the old Reverse thread the experiment had 3 large groups of seedlings, one had Reverse, one had a homemade reverse concoction, and one received nothing. The reverse seedlings were all female while the other two were half n half. But the plants hermed later in flower so there is some contradicting reports.


----------



## main cola (Sep 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher #3, this one is a FPOG phenotype. It has zero Chem stench to it. Dominant smell is a sweet fruity pebbles cereal smell.View attachment 4200038View attachment 4200039 View attachment 4200040


Very Nice
That's the one I'm looking for


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 17, 2018)

Just listed 8 more packs of PEBBLE PUSHER at https://GreenpointSeeds.com


----------



## nc208 (Sep 17, 2018)

West Wizard
day 53 I think, Crazy colors coming out of the leaves.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'm not sure , but i think what he was saying is that Dutchmasters Reverse is just to straighten out sexual confusion in the plant. I took it that he meant Reverse was a totally different product than GA3 ,STS, or CS. That old thread says there is no hormones in it , Just dilute nutrients. Idk I've never used it or seen it in person, I'm still trying to figure what it's all about. I think I'll get some so I can see for myself. Oh and its supposed to be used with something else, just a wetting agent I believe.


Usually it’s ethelyne they use


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 17, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Usually it’s ethelyne they use


Yeah Florel and other growth regulator products most definitely use hormones or compounds that affect hormone regulation.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 17, 2018)

I dont think its a hormoone in the product, but the product enters the plant and breaks down into a natural plant hormone ethylene, and that gasses off quickly after making corrections. The gas/compounds are used regularly on many food crops like pineapples and tomatoes. it works like a pro. if concerned dont consume the first gen of the corrected plant, pussies


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah Florel and other growth regulator products most definitely use hormones or compounds that affect hormone regulation.


Gotta say I really enjoy your input and knowledge in this forum, with all the know it alls and whiney puthies around i always enjoy reading your posts and wish I had the time and patience you do to invest in helping everyone you do. Even the unappreciative dummies I constantly see picking fights with someone clearly much more knowledgeable and clearly smarter then most I see here.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 17, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> I dont think its a hormoone in the product, but the product enters the plant and breaks down into a natural plant hormone ethylene, and that gasses off quickly after making corrections. The gas/compounds are used regularly on many food crops like pineapples and tomatoes. it works like a pro. if concerned dont consume the first gen of the corrected plant, pussies


Or you can just grow good genetics that dont herm. Or if alot of stuff still herms then more than likely its grower error.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 17, 2018)

If you have a hermie prone plant that has been treated with one of these products and it does correct it, can you then seed that plant out with good results or will it still pass that trait on to the progeny?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2018)

Today I pinched off the first bud rot of the season.  

Apparently my improvised shelter has a few leaks. 

We get one more day of decent weather, then 6 more days of rain. 

I'm tempted to push the limit on height and bring in a few of the shorter plants.
If I attach the bat wings directly to the ceiling, I can flower 7 footers indoors and still have about 14 inches of space between bulbs and bud tips. 
Gotta have some serious airflow to keep temps in check.

Could be interesting...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2018)

BTW
I liked growing and vaping bodega bubblegum enough to buy another pack in the auction today - for the price of shipping.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 17, 2018)

Lucky 7s seedling making me smile


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> BTW
> I liked growing and vaping bodega bubblegum enough to buy another pack in the auction today - for the price of shipping.


Man, you need to get help. I am currently in Seed buyers" rehab. You should do the same.
You need time to reflect on all of your past "bad pack" purchases. lol


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 17, 2018)

psychadelibud said:


> Chunky, long time no talk bro.
> 
> But yes, she was very stretchy and OG like in structure. Lanky branches laying everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Lucky 7s seedling making me smile
> View attachment 4200385


 Doesn't that look like a snake? Or a stool?


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 17, 2018)

Cut out one of hoop sections on one of the middle and bottom quarter sections. Much easier to get them over an existing plant.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Man, you need to get help. I am currently in Seed buyers" rehab. You should do the same.
> You need time to reflect on all of your past "bad pack" purchases. lol


The only *truly* shitty seeds I've bought were 'Jupiter & Beyond' by cult classics -- but they replaced them, so all is well. 

Assuming the replacements don't suck. 
I haven't ran them yet...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 17, 2018)

I got these lovelies in the magic box today..... I'll probably nvr get to them.


----------



## klx (Sep 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> BTW
> I liked growing and vaping bodega bubblegum enough to buy another pack in the auction today - for the price of shipping.


Much of the indiana bubblegum come through in the taste and/or smell?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got these lovelies in the magic box today..... I'll probably nvr get to them.
> View attachment 4200404


not Cap approved, from IG:

Using someone elses work to try and get more followers is not cool. 
I have f2s of lots of other peoples work. Do you know where they stay? In my fridge for preservation. I would never work someone elses line to sell or give away. That's just how I learned it. 
I'm not even a breeder but I still follow the growers code of ethics that I learned from those who were doing it before me. I wonder if some people just don't know that this is a shitty thing to do because they haven't been around long enough?

As an older dude, who has been at this for a long time, I would like to inform the new kids that making f2s of someone elses work for yourself is super cool, but making them to whore out is not, EVEN if you bought them (for all the people who insist that if they bought them they can do whatever they want with them). That's how I learned it, and this is me passing the torch to anyone who wants to take it. 

#growerethics101

My name is capulator and I approve this message.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If you have a hermie prone plant that has been treated with one of these products and it does correct it, can you then seed that plant out with good results or will it still pass that trait on to the progeny?


It would still pass it on. The tendency to herm is genetic. The spray is only changing the plants hormone levels, not the genetics underlying the trait.

And again, I think anyone who says one spray will fix it permanently is exaggerating, or is comparing seed plants with clones where it’s well known that clones don’t herm as much as the original seed plant. It’s a product that changes the current hormone levels in the plant. It’s not permanent.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> not Cap approved, from IG:
> 
> Using someone elses work to try and get more followers is not cool.
> I have f2s of lots of other peoples work. Do you know where they stay? In my fridge for preservation. I would never work someone elses line to sell or give away. That's just how I learned it.
> ...


First of all they were given to me, I dont f2 anyones shit. The only thing I have ever f2ed is Magnum opus that I'm running now. I dusted with a brother male. Second of all I could less what cap thinks. He is a total asshole. That's why everyone f2s his shit. Have you ever met cap in person, I'm gonna guess no. I have. I've smoked with him. And Talked to for all of about 7 minutes to realize hes a total fuckin tool. Where the hell do you think the MAC come from. Someone else work. He didnt make or find alien cookies. So again I dont care. I even said I'll probably nvr get to them.

And I've been around in the mj community for quite awhile. I also have a cut of the mac as well now. Is it ok if I grow it out and make a chuck? Or does that go against your ethics too.


Edit: as a matter of fact every single strain that's made up into the mac wasnt his. Nor did he ask for permission to use any of them. But yet hes made over 100 grand of someone else work. But that's ok?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2018)

lol, easy Nelly, I have no opinion on it, I just seen him post on the same seeds today on IG, but its starting to look like IG is not gonna last, they are hitting all the big boys, Top Dog, Jaws, Neptune Seed bank among others. But yea, rock on your badself, bro, its all good in the woodhood.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, easy Nelly, I have no opinion on it, I just seen him post on the same seeds today on IG, but its starting to look like IG is not gonna last, they are hitting all the big boys, Top Dog, Jaws, Neptune Seed bank among others. But yea, rock on your badself, bro, its all good in the woodhood.


I just find it funny he gets pissed over the same shit he does. He the epitome of ripping off others work. Except he charges more for other people hard work.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 17, 2018)

Genesis 1:29

And God said, “Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit...unless you plan on f2’ing. Thou shalt not do that unethical shit.“


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 17, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Genesis 1:29
> 
> And God said, “Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit...unless you plan on f2’ing. Thou shalt not do that unethical shit.“


Chunky 6:66 
Put em to the sword!


----------



## klx (Sep 17, 2018)

Breeders who cry when people use their seeds remind me of seed hoarders who lecture everyone about genetics but never grow a plant, ie muppets.


----------



## psychadelibud (Sep 17, 2018)

Does anyone happen to have an unopened pack of Pioneer Kush? 


I ask because I have almost the complete collection of GPS beans and even double to quadruple packs of each strain, but Pioneer is one I am missing, that is now sold out and also one that I have a lot of interest in. Anyone?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 17, 2018)

I’m about to put on some Slayer


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 17, 2018)

I was just listening on the potcast with Bodhi....maybe Bog lol they blend together after listening to a couple ... and remember this question coming up, he said he hopes people f2 his gear and would spread the love around


----------



## boybelue (Sep 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It would still pass it on. The tendency to herm is genetic. The spray is only changing the plants hormone levels, not the genetics underlying the trait.
> 
> And again, I think anyone who says one spray will fix it permanently is exaggerating, or is comparing seed plants with clones where it’s well known that clones don’t herm as much as the original seed plant. It’s a product that changes the current hormone levels in the plant. It’s not permanent.


Yeah thats my way of thinking also. A lot of people have said that there clones didn't herm when there seed mom did, so it's possible that the person who treated the mom and said later generations never hermed , would have never hermed if he hadn't treated the mom plant in the first place. I would like to give it a go on some Big Bud seeds from sensi seeds. Only ones I've ordered that fully hermed on me, outside. The resulting seeds grown inside in what I believe we're optimal conditions 50% hermed. I've held onto these seeds for many years and they would be great to test these products.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> First of all they were given to me, I dont f2 anyones shit. The only thing I have ever f2ed is Magnum opus that I'm running now. I dusted with a brother male. Second of all I could less what cap thinks. He is a total asshole. That's why everyone f2s his shit. Have you ever met cap in person, I'm gonna guess no. I have. I've smoked with him. And Talked to for all of about 7 minutes to realize hes a total fuckin tool. Where the hell do you think the MAC come from. Someone else work. He didnt make or find alien cookies. So again I dont care. I even said I'll probably nvr get to them.
> 
> And I've been around in the mj community for quite awhile. I also have a cut of the mac as well now. Is it ok if I grow it out and make a chuck? Or does that go against your ethics too.
> 
> ...


As long as your not cutting into the original creators profit. And your not profiting , whats it gonna hurt?


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 17, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Cut out one of hoop sections on one of the middle and bottom quarter sections. Much easier to get them over an existing plant.


Sorry this is a hint for tomato cage user


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Very nice man. What kinda nose you getting?


Thanks YT.. Im not sure how to describe it just yet but its one of the louder ones thats fr sure.. what u smellin from your starfighter leaner?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 17, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cowboy Cookie testers
> 
> #3
> View attachment 4199617
> ...


Looking nice.. you dealing with thrips?


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 17, 2018)

just got me some new bird seeds, bought 3 got 3 free...
4 juices- chem dawg4 x apple juice
monkey bait -gg4 x apple juice
brass tacks -white x tk91


----------



## Palomar (Sep 17, 2018)

Pig Whistle outdoors... almost tossed this one


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 17, 2018)

Only 1 cake n chem left fellas.. 2 city slickers! GET EM!



yimbeans said:


> just got me some new bird seeds, bought 3 got 3 free...
> 4 juices- chem dawg4 x apple juice
> monkey bait -gg4 x apple juice
> brass tacks -white x tk91


Where u cop those? werent the tk91 xs having issues?


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> As long as your not cutting into the original creators profit. And your not profiting , whats it gonna hurt?


Great question, and the only way around not using others work is to travel the planet gathering landrace, wonder how many are doing that


----------



## yimbeans (Sep 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Only 1 cake n chem left fellas.. 2 city slickers! GET EM!
> 
> 
> 
> Where u cop those? werent the tk91 xs having issues?


yea, idk, might give it a whirl, got it mainly for the 2 free apple crosses. got these from oes got other apples from shn and sol.. got a bunch lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

I haven't seen a pic of Mac worth making all the fuss that dude makes over that cultivar. I mean dude is talking about, "no one ever f2 another breeder's work back in the day" type bull shit, no shit that's because breeder's used to release solid worked lines well past f2s...

Trying to tell people not to do something only backfires, lol. Makes them want to do shit out of spite. I say fuck it and chuck it. If you're good at what you do then no issue, right?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't seen a pic of Mac worth making all the fuss that dude makes over that cultivar. I mean dude is talking about, "no one ever f2 another breeder's work back in the day" type bull shit, no shit that's because breeder's used to release solid worked lines well past f2s...
> 
> Trying to tell people not to do something only backfires, lol. Makes them want to do shit out of spite. I say fuck it and chuck it. If you're good at what you do then no issue, right?


Cap has made F2s of the MAC and I wouldn’t be surprised if he was working it further.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Cap has made F2s of the MAC and I wouldn’t be surprised if he was working it further.


I was not saying that he hasn't worked the Mac, I was just saying old school breeders were releasing ibl so it would be hard for someone to f2 those in order to "undercut" the breeders.

I'd hope dude worked the Mac more than f2 the way he is always creating IG drama over it, but then again that's branding and free publicity. Smart, I guess but not my style.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was not saying that he hasn't worked the Mac, I was just saying old school breeders were releasing ibl so it would be hard for someone to f2 those in order to "undercut" the breeders.
> 
> I'd hope dude worked the Mac more than f2 the way he is always creating IG drama over it, but then again that's branding and free publicity. Smart, I guess but not my style.


What breeders? Other than Tom Hill and DJ Short who was releasing true inbred lines? I’m personally not even a fan of inbred lines. Some see “stable” genetics. I see nothing but inbreeding depression. 

I think Cap is just annoyed that a new breeder is trying to make their nut off his genetics. I mean, wouldn’t that bother you? (Oh wait, I forgot this is the GPS thread, and everything’s good as long as packs are $30). 

Personally, I think he should just ignore it. Someone bought a pack, selected a few males and females and F2ed them. They’re gonna be shit anyways with selection like that.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What breeders? Other than Tom Hill and DJ Short who was releasing true inbred lines? I’m personally not even a fan of inbred lines. Some see “stable” genetics. I see nothing but inbreeding depression.
> 
> I think Cap is just annoyed that a new breeder is trying to make their nut off his genetics. I mean, wouldn’t that bother you? (Oh wait, I forgot this is the GPS thread, and everything’s good as long as packs are $30).
> 
> Personally, I think he should just ignore it. Someone bought a pack, selected a few males and females and F2ed them. They’re gonna be shit anyways with selection like that.


I believe dutch passion and sensi had a few ibls and perhaps I was liberal with the term ibl but most breeders from dutch passion, thseeds, sensi, sagarmatha etc offered strains well past f2s.

But I mean honestly didn't Cap do pretty much the thing he is crying about? Using other people's work to benefit himself. He doesn't shout out the breeders of the two strains he used to create his Mac very often from what I've seen. It's weed man and the game is a hustle. There are no friends or honor when capitalism is involve and to get bent over it is childish.

If those guys on IG are selling the f2s that is weak and passing them out as a contest or promo is weak but if I were in mac's place I wouldn't give two shits. Mac will still have lines around the building for his beans even with these guys riding his nuts...

To me Mac just comes off like a bitch and totally turns me off his 1 plant, and again it don't look all that impressive to me but my opinion ain't shit in the grand scheme of things, especially when dude has the juice and I'm throwing salt on the internet, lol.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 18, 2018)

Just placed an order for some Sundae Stallion. When I checked out, shipping was back to $5.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 18, 2018)

I think all the old school strains that date back at least 15 to 20 yrs ago were well worked and most of those old seed companies only offered a handful of strains and you didn't see many new strains on there menu very often because they actually took the time to work them and make sure they were right before releasing them. Not like these newer mostly US breeders that have in excess of 100 strains and offer as many new ones every year. Times are changing with all the new legalization, most home growers are more skilled in selection and breeding practice's than times of old where growers were not as educated and needed those stable genetics to ensure good crops.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 18, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Great question, and the only way around not using others work is to travel the planet gathering landrace, wonder how many are doing that


Even those have been worked for hundreds to thousands of years, otherwise it's just hemp.

I don't think I've ever heard any seed maker (better term than breeders in most cases) giving props to the Nepalese, Afghani, Chinese, African, Moroccan, Pakistani, South East Asian, Middle Eastern, Central and South American, etc peoples. They saved us hundreds to thousands of years of breeding. Also, nobody's asking them permission to use their genetics. All these guys are claiming rights on work that was built on the backs of giants.

There would be no such thing as Chemdog, for example, if Middle Easterners didn't start selectively breeding at least a couple thousand years ago (and Asians even before them). The guys who should really be bitching are the ones who bred hemp into a psychoactive drug plant; now that is some real breeding work. Everyone today has it easy because of them. Especially guys crossing a couple awesome lines and claiming that they did something unique and amazing and it's theirs and no one can own it besides them. Paaaalease. Get some hemp seeds and show us how special you really are, ha ha!

Oh! You own a strain because you found some special bagseed or had an accidental hermie pollination in your grow room? Sorry I didn't mean to step on your toes Mr. "Breeder" man, ha ha!

And I'm not knocking Gu~ either. He's doing the same thing plenty other "breeders" do, just on a bigger/wider scale than some others with more of a cookie cutter approach that's been working well for a lot of people including myself so far.

I'm just saying IMO it's kind of BS for most "breeders" to be bitching when literally everybody is using someone else's work of the last few thousand years. But I get it. People want to get paid for the relatively short time they've been "breeding" (quotations applicable in most cases). It's still kind of weird though and a major lack of humility for the work that's been handed down to all of us.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 18, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Even those have been worked for hundreds to thousands of years, otherwise it's just hemp.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard any seed maker (better term than breeders in most cases) giving props to the Nepalese, Afghani, Chinese, African, Moroccan, Pakistani, South East Asian, Middle Eastern, Central and South American, etc peoples. They saved us hundreds to thousands of years of breeding. Also, nobody's asking them permission to use their genetics. All these guys are claiming rights on work that was built on the backs of giants.
> 
> ...


I hear you man, I guess ye still have to be alive or in this country to get credit


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 18, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Great question, and the only way around not using others work is to travel the planet gathering landrace, wonder how many are doing that


And with all of that being said, Ace, Cannabiogen, Bodhi and a few others are doing just that and working those lines or making crosses with the landraces they collect. And some other guys like Tropical Seeds Company and Seeds of Africa collect landrace seeds from around the world and do seed runs and just release them as is.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 18, 2018)

You know if they put an oz or qp or whatever it was in that tomb all those yrs ago , there was big emphasis on growing and breeding cannabis, we'll never know to what extent, but with the time folks had on there hands in those days it could possibly exceed the levels of interest we have today. When somebody set in to work on something back in those days they were in it for the long haul. Mentioning seeds of Africa, what has happened to Afropips, I went to pick up some landraces from them and its like they don't exist.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know if they put an oz or qp or whatever it was in that tomb all those yrs ago , there was big emphasis on growing and breeding cannabis, we'll never know to what extent, but with the time folks had on there hands in those days it could possibly exceed the levels of interest we have today. When somebody set in to work on something back in those days they were in it for the long haul. Mentioning seeds of Africa, what has happened to Afropips, I went to pick up some landraces from them and its like they don't exist.


I'd bet cannabis breeders/growers and hashish makers were renowned back in the day just like alcohol makers. 

And Afropips died several years ago from what I read anyway. I'm guessing it was around 2012 because it was around then that the last of his seeds were selling out in seedbanks if I remember correctly. I was wanting to get some seed packs from him because I was reading good stuff from people growing out his seeds, but they were already getting hard to find at that time.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 18, 2018)

And to get back on the Greenpoint track here's a nice little advertisement for Raindance. A buddy of mine picked up some Raindance a few days ago and decided to buy a pack of seeds for his dad to grow out because he liked it so much. He also made 75% of his order today Raindance so I guess he was serious, ha ha! I guess you have another Hawaii customer @Gu~

If you guys like nasty smelling beautiful buds then it's a good strain to pick. I got one really nice keeper in each of the two packs I grew out and all the rest of the plants were good too.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If you have a hermie prone plant that has been treated with one of these products and it does correct it, can you then seed that plant out with good results or will it still pass that trait on to the progeny?


yes! I clone from clones and no sex issues anymore on the only two stars that ever showed confusion here


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Or you can just grow good genetics that dont herm. Or if alot of stuff still herms then more than likely its grower error.


but then you have great genetics that are prone to confusion yet worth the hassle. CaliConnect is a great example, and dont forget the whole damned line up of chems right. everyone buys seeds hoping for good genes but sometimes doesnt work out like that.
I dont know how to cause a herm, I've tried, light schedule confusion, light leaks, soaring ph, still, no hermie traits. I think theres stuff we dont know yet, like how hemp plants always hermie in the field, growers count on it, how these genes have found their way into our genes maybe..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 18, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> but then you have great genetics that are prone to confusion yet worth the hassle. CaliConnect is a great example, and dont forget the whole damned line up of chems right. everyone buys seeds hoping for good genes but sometimes doesnt work out like that.
> I dont know how to cause a herm, I've tried, light schedule confusion, light leaks, soaring ph, still, no hermie traits. I think theres stuff we dont know yet, like how hemp plants always hermie in the field, growers count on it, how these genes have found their way into our genes maybe..


Hermies are just an inherent part of cannabis. It’s an ingrained evolutionary trait that ensures there’s at least a few seeds for the next generation. You talk to guys that ran true landrace genetics, and those plants would hermie like crazy. It took generations of selection to get it under control.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It would still pass it on. The tendency to herm is genetic. The spray is only changing the plants hormone levels, not the genetics underlying the trait.
> 
> And again, I think anyone who says one spray will fix it permanently is exaggerating, or is comparing seed plants with clones where it’s well known that clones don’t herm as much as the original seed plant. It’s a product that changes the current hormone levels in the plant. It’s not permanent.


In the instances I have used the product the correction has been permanent, no exaggeration. I still run both lines non stop cloning from the last clones since 09 with no signs of sex issues. I do notice bigger calyx than the original that showed balls, and they report the same at their websites. I'd have no doubt my results would be the same next time, but you never know. 
I did not consume the treated plants back then but would today now that I understand better whats happening 

There are many here who claim hermies can be made, that tells me its more than genetics maybe


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hermies are just an inherent part of cannabis. It’s an ingrained evolutionary trait that ensures there’s at least a few seeds for the next generation. You talk to guys that ran true landrace genetics, and those plants would hermie like crazy. It took generations of selection to get it under control.



right, and some say that an enviro issue will bring it to the surface. so it can be suppressed, controlled. I keep a bottle on the shelf just in case, 2wice in 10 yrs used, well worth 10 x the cost to me. (40$ quart). less than a cup used on fan leaves of affected plants with soapy water) balls fell in days never seen again.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 18, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Even those have been worked for hundreds to thousands of years, otherwise it's just hemp.
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard any seed maker (better term than breeders in most cases) giving props to the Nepalese, Afghani, Chinese, African, Moroccan, Pakistani, South East Asian, Middle Eastern, Central and South American, etc peoples. They saved us hundreds to thousands of years of breeding. Also, nobody's asking them permission to use their genetics. All these guys are claiming rights on work that was built on the backs of giants.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Sir.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 18, 2018)

Whats up with the ecto cooler cross thats being discontinued? Not measure up or just lack of sales?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks YT.. Im not sure how to describe it just yet but its one of the louder ones thats fr sure.. what u smellin from your starfighter leaner?


She has very sweet lemon candy with some citrus. And maybe just a touch of creamy vanilla. But I figure all that will change during dry n cure.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> She has very sweet lemon candy with some citrus. And maybe just a touch of creamy vanilla. But I figure all that will change during dry n cure.


mine have gone very lemon candy aswell.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> mine have gone very lemon candy aswell.


I think this pheno I have will go atleast 75-80 days. Today at lights on is day 52. And shes still throwing tons of new pistils. And not jus afew here n there. I'm talkin like complete layers of new pistils.


----------



## growslut (Sep 18, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> I dont know how to cause a herm, I've tried, light schedule confusion, light leaks, soaring ph, still, no hermie traits. I think theres stuff we dont know yet, like how hemp plants always hermie in the field, growers count on it, how these genes have found their way into our genes maybe..


Lol, I can easily show you

Seriously, I have major herms. Both inside and out. Harvested outside yesterday and noticed that the giant Cookies n Chem hermed all over the place. Fortunately the flowers are just starting to form so no pollination yet. Last week I plucked a lot of leaves off the plant and think that triggered the herm. Or, I also got a little lazy with the nutrient mix and used 6.3 instead of 6.7. Maybe that did it. But it is def herm city.

In the tent I thought it was light leaks, but fixed that and still have herms. Honestly, I think any stress can cause a herm. I think its been heat over this summer. But also nutrient stress or ph swings (of .5% or less) might also trigger it.

The silver lining is that I have started planting seeds from the herms, and honestly, most seem pretty consistent with their lineage. It sucks when the whole plant gets seeded because its hard to separate. But I appreciate a dozen or so seeds showing up from a plant of quality smoke.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 18, 2018)

is nuggets on your birthday not a thing anymore?
it's my birthday and i didn't get any!


----------



## ShyGuru (Sep 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is nuggets on your birthday not a thing anymore?
> it's my birthday and i didn't get any!


Happy Birthday @Goats22


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lol, I can easily show you
> 
> Seriously, I have major herms. Both inside and out. Harvested outside yesterday and noticed that the giant Cookies n Chem hermed all over the place. Fortunately the flowers are just starting to form so no pollination yet. Last week I plucked a lot of leaves off the plant and think that triggered the herm. Or, I also got a little lazy with the nutrient mix and used 6.3 instead of 6.7. Maybe that did it. But it is def herm city.
> 
> ...


I dont think that ph swing is enough to cause herm. Heat most definitely can/will cause herms. I've been eye balling mine for nanners. So far so good. But being cookie lineage anything is possible.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How's the WA rain treating you?
> My outdoor plants have been under improvised shelter for almost a week and aren't even close to finishing.
> A Texas Butter runt may get brought indoors to finish. ("runt" = 5 footer)
> View attachment 4198580
> ...


Not too bad a lost a few branched the other day. Added more bamboo for support. It hasn't really started raining non stop YET. My Pig Whistle looks to be close to done will start flsuhung next week. I am working on some kind of shelter for a few of them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is nuggets on your birthday not a thing anymore?
> it's my birthday and i didn't get any!


Happy birthday!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is nuggets on your birthday not a thing anymore?
> it's my birthday and i didn't get any!


Happy birthday @Goats22


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Not too bad a lost a few branched the other day. Added more bamboo for support. It hasn't really started raining non stop YET. My Pig Whistle looks to be close to done will start flsuhung next week. I am working on some kind of shelter for a few of them.


Well at least we'll get a couple of nice days before it starts raining again.
I'm making cannabutter today while the weather is nice. 
This pic also shows how my improvised tarp shelter is rigged.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 18, 2018)

Wow, shipping changed again!
Yesterday it was $13, then $5, now $9... 
---
I've been wanting orange blossom special for a while and just snagged it for $17 out the door.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wow, shipping changed again!
> Yesterday it was $13, then $5, now $9...
> ---
> I've been wanting orange blossom special for a while and just snagged it for $17 out the door.


That was a good score. The chinook haze I have is pure orange juice so I haven’t been looking at OBS. I watched it go low.. nice.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> He is from Maine,he seems to know alot about the lineage.his sceenname is mainemedz or some shit like that.he is pretty persistent on his story


ya,you and him are talking shit about krk over there.....yet you have never grown any highrise gear.....mainmeds has shown no proof that he has mob,i have grown many strains from krk,hes a real breeder and works his lines well.i have grown his mob.ive grown nothing from aminemedz,never heard of him till he started the mob thread at thc farmer,,,,ive known krk to be a very honest and straight up guy....so i trust his word...not a douchebag who talks shit about other breeders to hype his own so called mob crosses....he is all talk.i bet we wont see any seeds from this goof


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 18, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lol, I can easily show you
> 
> Seriously, I have major herms. Both inside and out. Harvested outside yesterday and noticed that the giant Cookies n Chem hermed all over the place. Fortunately the flowers are just starting to form so no pollination yet. Last week I plucked a lot of leaves off the plant and think that triggered the herm. Or, I also got a little lazy with the nutrient mix and used 6.3 instead of 6.7. Maybe that did it. But it is def herm city.
> 
> ...


Time to get some bubble bags and an old washing machine and get to work lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> ya,you and him are talking shit about krk over there.....yet you have never grown any highrise gear.....mainmeds has shown no proof that he has mob,i have grown many strains from krk,hes a real breeder and works his lines well.i have grown his mob.ive grown nothing from aminemedz,never heard of him till he started the mob thread at thc farmer,,,,ive known krk to be a very honest and straight up guy....so i trust his word...not a douchebag who talks shit about other breeders to hype his own so called mob crosses....he is all talk.i bet we wont see any seeds from this goof


This the same Krk that took an s1 from mob and called it the clone and than made seeds from the s1 to sell.the state rest its case your honor


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

stop talking shit and show me this proof......we both know you cant


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

the fact you listen to mainmeds shows your lack of intelligence.....the dumbass is hyping seeds he hasnt even made yet.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

@Heisengrow with the troll from another forum following him here once a month or so will never get old. The circumstance just encapsulates the circus that is the RIU GPS thread.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

im a troll?lol


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> im a troll?lol


There are a multitude of ways to disagree with someone on the internet without being seen as a troll. Composing a well thought out post detailing why you might be in the right is a tried and true method. 

I know nothing of your dispute but I'd assume that heisen isn't lying or spreading mere rumors. Heisen seems to attract his fair share of negative attention from people I see as trolls.

Just because something isn't written in stone as fact doesn't make something untrue. Hulk Hogan could say he didn't do steroids. There could be no evidence that he did steroids. Fact is, he did steroids. You could be right, idk.

Talking about someone's lack of intelligence when you display the written communication skills of the average 5th grader just screams troll to me. If you're not a troll, at the least you're handicapped by your inability to control your emotions over trivial matters.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> @Heisengrow with the troll from another forum following him here once a month or so will never get old. The circumstance just encapsulates the circus that is the RIU GPS thread.


This has to be the most diverse and interesting thread on riu. It gets old sometimes but hey, it's just another day on the gp thread. Tomorrow will be a new topic.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

ill answer any way i feel....im 54,im too old for class in a classless world.

u dont like what i say too bad


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

u talk shit/lies about my friend and im the troll....
im merely defending a good man and great breeder


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> ill answer any way i feel....im 54,im too old for class in a classless world.
> 
> u dont like what i say too bad


How you craft your message is equally as important as the content of it. I have no issue with you at all. Just understand that the optics don't favor your style of communication.


bionicthumb said:


> u talk shit/lies about my friend and im the troll....
> im merely defending a good man and great breeder


Obviously you're passionate about defending this guy. I know nothing about the matter. 

I've seen heisen around for about a decade. Some people might have ill to say about him but that's because of who he associates with imo.

Probably the wrong way to approach things but he's given me no reason to doubt his words if he's willing to type them.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

i just want him to show proof if hes going to accuse.PERIOD!


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

if that makes me a troll so be it


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> i just want him to show proof if hes going to accuse.PERIOD!


Sometimes hearsay is as good as the evidence gets. 

With genetics plenty of people have lied about what they have or where it came from. IE Dr. Greenthumb's g13. They also could be mistaken about what they've got, clone trading is like a game of telephone at times.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> stop talking shit and show me this proof......we both know you cant


He admitted it on the thread.Said he took an s1 and got the clone and made mob seeds with it.not much else to say about that.
think there both clowns and openly said it on the forum.i was the first one that said it.i dont ever take sides in nothing I just tell it the way I see it.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

well talking shit based on one guys opinion seems very troll like to me.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

can i see this?
if he dis i will sincerely apologize and move on.i
he stated in his first post he used the clone to make seeds


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> well talking shit based on one guys opinion seems very troll like to me.


Irony


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> u talk shit/lies about my friend and im the troll....
> im merely defending a good man and great breeder


Naw your just a nut swinger.that mob cut is garbage.i can imagine the pollen chuck your pappy is doing with the s1s are worse.
The closest representation to get to a clone only is with f1s or s1s of the cut.alot of good breeders will not sell f1 seeds because of that.you think gu would reverse his male stardawg and sell s1s of it.hell no.
This why alot of people want s1s from clone only plants.the first generation plants will be close to the mom but there might 1 out of 10 real close.1 out of 200 will be like a twin in there somewhere.
Your buddy selected an s1 from mob.grew it out and reversed it and sold the s1s as mob s1s.thats bullshit.
These are wifi43 s1s from the actual wifi43.
As far as I would take it.s2s and s3s are a waste unless your trying to select and work your own line.and someone doing that with less than a 10k setup is a chucker imo.it takes alot of space and plants to select a line.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> can i see this?
> if he dis i will sincerely apologize and move on.i
> he stated in his first post he used the clone to make seeds


Apology excepted


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

my humble apologies


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

im an asshole....but im a loyal asshole


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 18, 2018)

ahaha, good on you for eating it though.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> im an asshole....but im a loyal asshole


A loyal asshole.. to an asshole.. would that be an S1 asshole? 

fwiw your outdoor stuff you posted earlier looks nice


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

Cookies n Chem day 52 of flower. Frosting up like the Rockies. So far best plant I've found looks wise, trich wise, and nose wise. Smoking still to come. She grew into the light. Had to bend her over a little bit to finish out.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 18, 2018)

For some reason I haven't been able to get her to pray at all. But shes still seeming to be a monster yielder. The clone I have in flower. I topped. And did heavy lst on. See how she does.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 18, 2018)

How about a GPS related picture.
The Deputy...pretty sure she'll be the first to get the chop in the GH.She's got a sweeter kinda fruity smell and less chem than the one I finished indoor.
Also way frostier and quite a bit bushier. 
My little indoor deputy was a dream to trim, and I've already went through all of it.


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

cookies n chem is on my shortlist....seems to be highly reviewed


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> A loyal asshole.. to an asshole.. would that be an S1 asshole?
> 
> fwiw your outdoor stuff you posted earlier looks nice


lol,s1 ahole sounds right...
sorry to derail the thread fellas,carry on


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> lol,s1 ahole sounds right...
> sorry to derail the thread fellas,carry on


Just gotta take a second to say how mature and humbling this was handled

Both of you very commendable 

Need more of this.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 18, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> lol,s1 ahole sounds right...
> sorry to derail the thread fellas,carry on


Sounds like two versions of the same story got posted. You only know the one you read. 

Sucks that the situation is a common thread in our community. There are good and bad pirates. Some bad pirates might have gotten us to where we are but things are changing now. Things are becoming civilized, the shadiness will always be around but hopefully soon it'll be harder to encounter.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Lurpin (Sep 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's def strange for sure. I'm stumped too. I've been reading looking for other examples and cant find any lol. Can you post a pic of the clone herming


Sorry it took a couple of days to get the pics. Was letting them grow out after I had picked all the larger balls off.

Here is one of the balls. @ShyGuru I had two males that I culled, but I didn't take any cuts off of them. It's no big deal, just trying to figure out what I did wrong. I'm thinking either PH swing stress, or maybe even stress from being topped so many times.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 18, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1 still drying, stinks to high heaven. The sweet lime has taken on a lemon cleaner edge.


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did it end up being stretchy and tall?
> I want to run cackleberry indoors but don't want to deal with a lot of stretch.
> Maybe flip em a week after going into 1 gal pots?
> Or I could go from solo straight to 3 gallon bag.
> ...


I also just finished up a Cackleberry limited extra room so I only dropped 3 seeds only one female, it stayed pretty short & bushy, stretched 1/2 original size, needed support, stems were noodley even with silicone, mine is very fruity smelling kind of a blueberry fuel, perhaps I flowered her to long it's not a wake & bake by any means...


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 18, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher #1 still drying, stinks to high heaven. The sweet lime has taken on a lemon cleaner edge.View attachment 4201110View attachment 4201111


Like all your meds it looks great lubda!!


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Well I'm very butt hurt! It's been over a week and not a single seed has sprouted! I normally and consistently get at least 95% success rate when germinating my beans! So im possitive that it isnt my methods to blame, ibe done atleast 100 beans or more in the past! I've contacted GPS to see if it's possible to have gotten a bad or old batch! Hopefully we can make this right! The strain was eagle scout!


I did get a bad pack of Cackleberry, seeds were very small and would not sprout, gps sent me a replacement, sounds like it was an older lot packaged before they got the seed sorter...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Like all your meds it looks great lubda!!


Thank you sir, I appreciate your compliments.


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> forever. Or as long as they get water, lol. Ive started flowering from seed all GPS strains, that long flower time don't sting so bad then hehe.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, dreamcatcher and blizzardbush look like they're going to continue to throw new hairs forever. Around 77 days, now.
> 
> Anyone that's grown dc, how long did you let her go and was that long enough, too long, etc? Thanks in advance!


i ran one Dreamcatcher past 80 just to see, it was still tossing white and also self seeded I ended up with about 10seeds, never seen the male sack but it must been there...


----------



## Cptn (Sep 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> He admitted it on the thread.Said he took an s1 and got the clone and made mob seeds with it.not much else to say about that.
> think there both clowns and openly said it on the forum.i was the first one that said it.i dont ever take sides in nothing I just tell it the way I see it.


Not sure where the conflict is coming from. Heisen, it seems you think he is a "clown"? Not sure what that has to do with genetics or breeding.

KRK is a skilled breeder and a straight shooter. He is the opposite of a clown and has put great genetics in a lot of people's hands. He is a very serious guy, as are many people who have risked their freedom for years to work with the plant.

You might not like him, but that doesn't change or take away from his accomplishments with cannabis.
I know people that fill greenhouses with his gear, each year beating out all the new hot challengers.
The guy doesn't claim to have created MOB if that is what this is about, but he can put hands on the original clone whenever he wants it, and has worked the line probably more than anyone in the community today.
Why don't you take it down a notch?
Attacking a stranger on the net who you will never know over nothing when he isn't even here is beneath all of us.

He is no longer "in the game" but he's around, and I wouldn't trade one Krk for a hundred Heisengrows.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know if they put an oz or qp or whatever it was in that tomb all those yrs ago , there was big emphasis on growing and breeding cannabis, we'll never know to what extent, but with the time folks had on there hands in those days it could possibly exceed the levels of interest we have today. When somebody set in to work on something back in those days they were in it for the long haul. Mentioning seeds of Africa, what has happened to Afropips, I went to pick up some landraces from them and its like they don't exist.


You hit the nail on the head. We can't even fathom the level of attention and detail the ancient committed to everything they did. The artistry of 3,000 years ago blows anything today's artist are putting out. Modern science can't help us figure out Romans cement mixes or Chinese bronze mixes both 3,000 years old etc. 

We're currently living in what I like to call a "reverse renaissance"


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 18, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I did get a bad pack of Cackleberry, seeds were very small and would not sprout, gps sent me a replacement, sounds like it was an older lot packaged before they got the seed sorter...


That's the same thing gu has done for me unfortunately not a single one of my eagle scout sprouted out of soil but gu has sent me a replacement of a different cookies cross! I've never had any issue before with any if his gear so I'm guessing this is a very rare occurrence and the fact that I'm getting a replacement basically makes everything all good!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 19, 2018)

damn I can't keep up with this thread..lol
I have 3 things to say about the last 10 pages or so

1 SHIPPING if you only want 1 shipping charge then add all reg packs and auction packs in cart, then buy. If you want to snipe auctions 1 at a time then you pay shipping on each win. Not hard to understand.

2 Cap Mac it is wrong to f2 seeds that breeder is selling, if you use a male or fem crossed to something else that is completely fair in my book. 

3 MOB I was giving the MOB clone, but after seeing the grows of her I tossed her. I have no time to trim that leafy bitch. 

Just my thoughts on things. carry on.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 19, 2018)

11 golden nugget seeds just hit the coco. Interested to see what comes from these


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Sep 19, 2018)

Snagged some Barn Burner on auction last night, and got free shipping to boot, is that a new thing?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> damn I can't keep up with this thread..lol
> 
> 2 Cap Mac it is wrong to f2 seeds that breeder is selling, if you use a male or fem crossed to something else that is completely fair in my book.
> 
> Just my thoughts on things. carry on.


I didnt make the mac f2s they were given to me. And I highly doubt theres one person in here if I said hey do you want a pack of mac f2s for free to throw in your collection. Every person in here would say sure. I dont get why this is even being discussed


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> For some reason I haven't been able to get her to pray at all. But shes still seeming to be a monster yielder. The clone I have in flower. I topped. And did heavy lst on. See how she does.
> View attachment 4200951 View attachment 4200952 View attachment 4200953 View attachment 4200954 View attachment 4200955


looking very nice man seems like theres alot of fattening to be done yet gonna be a nice yield


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Snagged some Barn Burner on auction last night, and got free shipping to boot, is that a new thing?


Gu mentioned free shipping a while ago and I always thought it was a good idea. 
Just roll it into the price. 
Might lose a little on single pack purchases, but it allows for order consolidation without the hassle of refunds (something he never did anyway).


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> looking very nice man seems like theres alot of fattening to be done yet gonna be a nice yield


Yeah they haven't even really begun to swell yet. The main cola is longer than my forearm. And is bigger around than a pop can. Shes gonna yield really nice. The clone I have in flower. I wasnt gonna top. But after seeing the cola shes throwing. I topped it and did hardcore lst. Shes only in a 1.5gal smartpot. And I made it only have 7 tops on purpose. To see how she reacts to being topped in flower. Next clone run of it I'll top and veg it out and flower it to see what I can yield in 5gal radiclebag. And net it, if the smoke turns out good. I'm guessing its gonna be good jus by the nose and trich production. And our heatwave is almost over so next run I wont have high temps. I think that's why shes not been praying. But she doesnt seem awful bothered by it.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm trying something new with shipping

Free Shipping (Domestic and international) on orders over $20

If your order is under $20 then shipping is $20.

Example:

Items in cart = $21.... Free shipping = $21 total
Items in cart = $19 .... $20 shipping fee = $39 total.
Items in cart minus Gold Nuggets = $0 ... Shipping $20 = $20 total

~

It ain't perfect but it may solve a few problems.

Thanks!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

May pull some smaller buds on my Dynamite Diesel at 59 days.  Still some blooming going on but most all trichs are cloudy and virtually no clear. Less than 5% amber on any. Lots of nicely developed trikes. Two are fading to yellow with purple very quickly and the third is still green with rounder buds and I think heavier. They continue to stink of many hydrocarbons with citrus today. 

Rare smoking event here today with new custom glass steamroller. Pioneer Kush is fire in the bowl.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 19, 2018)

Pioneer Kush #4
 
Head turner for me this strain. I thought it would have been the Hibernates this run but its the Pioneer's. 

Lowers on the Skypilot
 
Shes an absolute beaut and coming down tonight


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 19, 2018)

odern
[QUOTE="numberfour said:


> Pioneer Kush #4
> View attachment 4201366
> Head turner for me this strain. I thought it would have been the Hibernates this run but its the Pioneer's.
> 
> ...


How many days under 12/12 for the sky pilot? She loooks like she wants a few more weeks to finish swelling and ripening.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 19, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> How many days under 12/12 for the sky pilot? She loooks like she wants a few more weeks to finish swelling and ripening.


i second this.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 19, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> How many days under 12/12 for the sky pilot? She loooks like she wants a few more weeks to finish swelling and ripening.


I agree mate but shes had 12 weeks (today) under 12 / 12. I pulled the main tent she was in 2 weeks ago and moved her into my 1212 from seed tent which is starting to finish up. 



Goats22 said:


> i second this.


Another week it is then lol...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> How many days under 12/12 for the sky pilot? She loooks like she wants a few more weeks to finish swelling and ripening.


I thought the same thing. Doesnt look like shes swollen at all yet.


----------



## THT (Sep 19, 2018)

Bounty hunter is frost incarnate. Coverage is really good.
 

cackleberry is almost done
 
 

Obs is not far behind either


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Looking strong @THT 
Great job!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

Just opened this 45 day cure O.B.S. of my orange cream pheno. Was kept sealed and in the dark for the entire time. The orange cream taste has tripled in flavor. Almost zero chem flavor or nose. Very potent. Couch lock lazy buzz. Most def night time stuff.


----------



## TWest65 (Sep 19, 2018)

Cash is no longer king. Digital currency is your only "cash" option now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Cash is no longer king. Digital currency is your only "cash" option now.


The writing was on the wall.

Remember when we'd get a 10% discount for cash?
Then it became $1.
Then zero.

Now cash isn't an option. 

Good thing I used all my gold nuggets yesterday because I refuse to use pay-o-fuck or digital currency.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The writing was on the wall.
> 
> Remember when we'd get a 10% discount for cash?
> Then it became $1.
> ...


No cash option? WTF? You gotta spend 40 bucks, not 20, to get free shipping with or without nuts. I seen this coming, so bought while gettin' was good, but no cash option? I'm sure that is a glitch.
Single Seed Center, here I come! Gotta buy a seed!

Sent GPS a message asking about the cash option. Maybe Gu will post something to explain.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 19, 2018)

I used my credit card then made arrangements to send cash.. No problem..
Just couldn't pass up free shipping and I used all my nuggets.. Two packs $40
My collection is complete!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

Lunch


----------



## Organicus (Sep 19, 2018)

All of those are looking great .


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2018)

lol, them ole top papers. Damn near like cardboard, lmfao! just teasin ya, maing! Cheap though!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2018)

Smoke two joints! It will be Sublime!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, them ole top papers. Damn near like cardboard, lmfao! just teasin ya, maing! Cheap though!


gotta get the silver zig-zag pack.. them ol' tops taste like bible paper.. Not that I can speak a whole lot cuz Im a blunt man most the time


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, them ole top papers. Damn near like cardboard, lmfao! just teasin ya, maing! Cheap though!


That's all I use! lmao!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> gotta get the silver zig-zag pack.. them ol' tops taste like bible paper.. Not that I can speak a whole lot cuz Im a blunt man most the time


bible paper, tampon wrapper paper, Ive used some things you wouldn't think would work till someone had smoke and nothing to smoke out of, lol. Them good ole days!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> gotta get the silver zig-zag pack.. them ol' tops taste like bible paper.. Not that I can speak a whole lot cuz Im a blunt man most the time


Top papers are made in France and aren't any thicker than zig zags.

I've rolled thousands of joints and tried a lot of papers over the years...


----------



## dstroy (Sep 19, 2018)

THT said:


> Bounty hunter is frost incarnate. Coverage is really good.
> View attachment 4201418 View attachment 4201421
> 
> cackleberry is almost done
> ...


That cackleberry faded real nice, looks great.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lunch
> View attachment 4201568


Surely you ain't gotta smoke 2 joints of GPS weed? I sure hope not! lol
S1's? lmao


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Surely you ain't gotta smoke 2 joints of GPS weed? I sure hope not! lol


This is a blend of bodega bubblegum and purification by cult classics. 
No way I would smoke two joints in one sitting. 

I usually just cut them into thirds and use a bong. 
Way better than loading a nug & nuking it with a lighter.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Top papers are made in France and aren't any thicker than zig zags.
> 
> I've rolled thousands of joints and tried a lot of papers over the years...


So what you're saying is these 







arent any thicker than these?? 







I'm sorry but I'll have to respectfully disagree.. If Im going to twist a J I wanna be able to taste the bud and not the paper.. Same reason I dont smoke flavored blunts


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> So what you're saying is these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
Those aren't the same papers I use, or the packaging is different. 
I thought you were talking about the white zig zags that convenience stores sell. 

Never tried the ultra thin. Can I get 100 of em for $1.50? 

They key to not tasting paper is minimum overlap.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

I despise flavored blunt wraps/papers. schwagg/brick weeds needs said flavored wraps to hide it's disgustfullness.


----------



## klx (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I didnt make the mac f2s they were given to me. And I highly doubt theres one person in here if I said hey do you want a pack of mac f2s for free to throw in your collection. Every person in here would say sure. I dont get why this is even being discussed


Who needs the mac1 seeds when u got the cut.
I'm curious to see how the wed cake crosses turn out for people and how close to the mom they get.ill be watching them for sure.
But than again I'm not sure how many actual clone only cuts gu uses opposed to him buying the breeder packs and selecting a female with a name.
It's been brought up before and he skirted around the question on hickock haze.he never used the ghost train cut.just selected a female from a few seeds and hit it with stardawg.
Well see how the wc crosses turn out.i just finished up wed cake and its a truly special plant.
I wanna see how well the stardawg skips around and let's the mother plant put her mark on the seeds.

@6 weeks


8 weeks


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 19, 2018)

Elements papers for this guy, 2.99 for a 100 pack of single wides. 1.99 for 50 1 1/4s. Switched to them a few years ago and haven't found anything better so far. 

Ebay is a good source, full box around a buck a pack.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Who needs the mac1 seeds when u got the cut.
> I'm curious to see how the wed cake crosses turn out for people and how close to the mom they get.ill be watching them for sure.
> But than again I'm not sure how many actual clone only cuts gu uses opposed to him buying the breeder packs and selecting a female with a name.
> It's been brought up before and he skirted around the question on hickock haze.he never used the ghost train cut.just selected a female from a few seeds and hit it with stardawg.
> ...


Seriously, he didn’t use the Ghost Train Haze cut?

As for Wedding Cake, I’d be surprised if it wasn’t the cut. At this point, it’s easier and cheaper to get a cut of Wedding Cake than it is to buy a pack of original Triangle Mints. The last pack I saw went for auction for over $400, and I’ve only seen a couple packs sold in the last few months. You can get the legit cut from overpriced clone sellers for $250 easy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Seriously, he didn’t use the Ghost Train Haze cut?
> 
> As for Wedding Cake, I’d be surprised if it wasn’t the cut. At this point, it’s easier and cheaper to get a cut of Wedding Cake than it is to buy a pack of original Triangle Mints. The last pack I saw went for auction for over $400, and I’ve only seen a couple packs sold in the last few months. You can get the legit cut from overpriced clone sellers for $250 easy.


You think Scott Reach mailed gu a cut from Spain?
Naw I see alot of the cherry pie wed cake going around but the triangle mints 3 cut is not easy to get unless you wanna pay upwards of 300 and than theres no guarantee it's the jbeezy cut.so many of them cherry pie cakes going around before long people will lose interest in finding the jbeezy one.
I know cause I just traded it to a dude in cali for something as good or better.
I've ran it and I'm telling you it's very fukin nice.the trimmed bud is seriously georgeous.smells amazing.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nope.
> Those aren't the same papers I use, or the packaging is different.
> I thought you were talking about the white zig zags that convenience stores sell.
> 
> ...


My brand is Bugler. Got a bunch of papers Gu sent
and some kind of green plastic helper to roll those damn 4" rollin' papers . 
Still ain't figured out how to use that thing yet, so I just use my leg to roll one up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

I need some advice. 
To chop or not to chop? 
That is the question.... 

My biggest Texas Butter is like a brand new freezer -- frost free. 
 

The smaller plants are doing much better. 
 

I don't give 2 shits about yield; already got plenty. 

What would you do?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Who needs the mac1 seeds when u got the cut.
> I'm curious to see how the wed cake crosses turn out for people and how close to the mom they get.ill be watching them for sure.
> But than again I'm not sure how many actual clone only cuts gu uses opposed to him buying the breeder packs and selecting a female with a name.
> It's been brought up before and he skirted around the question on hickock haze.he never used the ghost train cut.just selected a female from a few seeds and hit it with stardawg.
> ...


do you care to describe the buzz of each, please, the MAC and the wedding cake? See grows, people oooing and ahhhing at the colors, etc. ain't heard a smoke report yet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> do you care to describe the buzz of each, please, the MAC and the wedding cake? See grows, people oooing and ahhhing at the colors, etc. ain't heard a smoke report yet. Thanks in advance.


I'll keep u posted


----------



## Oblazer (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm trying something new with shipping
> 
> Free Shipping (Domestic and international) on orders over $20
> 
> ...


So no more cash orders? I was gonna score a couple packs earlier but cash option isn't there anymore . I don't even know how to get bitcoins or if I even want to . My credit card is something I don't want to use for beans , Cash was king


----------



## Sebud (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Just opened this 45 day cure O.B.S. of my orange cream pheno. Was kept sealed and in the dark for the entire time. The orange cream taste has tripled in flavor. Almost zero chem flavor or nose. Very potent. Couch lock lazy buzz. Most def night time stuff.
> View attachment 4201442 View attachment 4201443 View attachment 4201444


Very nice wish I was there


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I despise flavored blunt wraps/papers. schwagg/brick weeds needs said flavored wraps to hide it's disgustfullness.


You mean you dont want a "SWAG" flavored 6 for $1 rillo???







I mean seriously... who could turn down a SWAG flavored rillo?? YUUMMMM


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm jus falling in love with this CnC. 
    

Topped clone of CnC.
 

This structure on this sherb cross is just beautiful. And the nose on her is the strongest blueberry I have ever smelled on a plant. The sherb must help bring out the BB. It makes your mouth water just smelling it. 

Blueberry Sunset. Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry)


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm jus falling in love with this CnC.
> View attachment 4201723 View attachment 4201724 View attachment 4201725 View attachment 4201726
> 
> Topped clone of CnC.
> ...


Remember last year everyone giving u hell and now you got more gp going here than anyone haha.besides lub and notso.lub is die hard gp grower.


----------



## main cola (Sep 19, 2018)

Couple pics of my OBS ..She's in a small pot and sits close to the ac and not much light but she looks ok to me


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> Couple pics of my OBS ..She's in a small pot and sits close to the ac and not much light but she looks ok to meView attachment 4201741 View attachment 4201743 View attachment 4201744


Yeah, I guess she looks ok...

Nice job. Still a ways to go and frosty as hell.


----------



## main cola (Sep 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yeah, I guess she looks ok...
> 
> Nice job. Still a ways to go and frosty as hell.


Thank you...I'm excited to see how she turns out


----------



## THT (Sep 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> That cackleberry faded real nice, looks great.


Its top shelf for sure. This one smells like straight soap. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> Thank you...I'm excited to see how she turns out


Me too. I managed to kill an entire pack of OBS earlier this year...was really looking forward to growing it.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Remember last year everyone giving u hell and now you got more gp going here than anyone haha.besides lub and notso.lub is die hard gp grower.


Man I've been running GPS gear probably longer than anyone on this thread or close to it... I run it for over a year before making an account to order and posting here. I wont be popping anymore GPS packs after these though. I jus have too much other stuff I wanna run. I'm gonna start popping some 1970s and 80s beans from my dads old collection. And see what I find. I have several cake crosses to flower. Some magic cake. Jbeezys cut phylos certified crossed to wizard punch. Which is blissful wizard x purple punch. So wedding cake, blissful wizard, and purple punch all in one. And I got 8 packs of them to hunt through should find something nice. And quite a few wizard punch packs too.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You think Scott Reach mailed gu a cut from Spain?
> Naw I see alot of the cherry pie wed cake going around but the triangle mints 3 cut is not easy to get unless you wanna pay upwards of 300 and than theres no guarantee it's the jbeezy cut.so many of them cherry pie cakes going around before long people will lose interest in finding the jbeezy one.
> I know cause I just traded it to a dude in cali for something as good or better.
> I've ran it and I'm telling you it's very fukin nice.the trimmed bud is seriously georgeous.smells amazing.


What are you talking about Cherry Pie Cake? Are you talking about the Birthday Cake that everyone gets confused with Wedding Cake? I’ve had both, Wedding Cake is better but Birthday Cake was still very good. I think at this point, people know what the actual cut is. 

Wedding Cake really isn’t as rare as you’re making it sound. I know a couple sellers with connects to big clone nurseries doing tissue cultures, so it’s legit for $250. 



Bodyne said:


> do you care to describe the buzz of each, please, the MAC and the wedding cake? See grows, people oooing and ahhhing at the colors, etc. ain't heard a smoke report yet. Thanks in advance.


Wedding Cake is vanilla cake and gas. Super, super loud, but still has a nice sweet creaminess to it. It’s very potent, full body buzz but with a nice happy mental state as well. I’ve had a lot of cookie crosses, and it’s the best I’ve had. I’m always skeptical of hype strains, a lot of them I think aren’t anything special at all. But the rep for this one is deserved. 

I haven’t tried the MAC yet, but I’ll probably get around to it in a few weeks. When you live in SoCal, this shit is literally being sold nearby. From what I hear, a lot of people find it to be a straight hybrid or even sativa dominant, very euphoric type of high. Not usually my thing, but I should probably see what the fuss is about.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Remember last year everyone giving u hell and now you got more gp going here than anyone haha.besides lub and notso.lub is die hard gp grower.


@LubdaNugs @genuity @Amos Otis @BigHornBuds and all of them put GPS on the map. I missing a few @Tangerine_ @mistermagoo @typoerror and the like has put in a bunch of work as well.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some advice.
> To chop or not to chop?
> That is the question....
> 
> ...


The weather isn't going to get any better..You should probably get what you can before the botrytis gets it..
I know it sucks but it is what it is.. sorry..


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What are you talking about Cherry Pie Cake? Are you talking about the Birthday Cake that everyone gets confused with Wedding Cake? I’ve had both, Wedding Cake is better but Birthday Cake was still very good. I think at this point, people know what the actual cut is.
> 
> Wedding Cake really isn’t as rare as you’re making it sound. I know a couple sellers with connects to big clone nurseries doing tissue cultures, so it’s legit for $250.
> 
> ...


Even tho cap is a total fukn tool. The mac is legit. Plain n simple. Hes still a douche. But the mac cut itself is str8 fire.


----------



## Werp (Sep 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> How about a GPS related picture.
> The Deputy...pretty sure she'll be the first to get the chop in the GH.View attachment 4200921She's got a sweeter kinda fruity smell and less chem than the one I finished indoor.
> Also way frostier and quite a bit bushier.
> My little indoor deputy was a dream to trim, and I've already went through all of it.View attachment 4200950


Yup my outdoor deputy is starting to look frosty..


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What are you talking about Cherry Pie Cake? Are you talking about the Birthday Cake that everyone gets confused with Wedding Cake? I’ve had both, Wedding Cake is better but Birthday Cake was still very good. I think at this point, people know what the actual cut is.
> 
> Wedding Cake really isn’t as rare as you’re making it sound. I know a couple sellers with connects to big clone nurseries doing tissue cultures, so it’s legit for $250.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about wedding cake being sold at alot of places.its not the jbeezy triangle mints 3 cut.it is a cherry pie cross.even leafly and a few other have the description as cherry pie and cookies but that's where the confusion comes from.jbeezys cut is triangle kush and animal mints cross.the original name is triangle mints 3.
Everyone and there grandma getting the cherry pie cross of wedding cake but it's not the jbeezy cut.i just mailed the cut to a guy in so cal that couldnt find the jbeezy cut and he has the mac1 cut.hes not a noob by any means.he can get some pretty good stuff.hes been after that cut for a long time.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Even tho cap is a total fukn tool. The mac is legit. Plain n simple. Hes still a douche. But the mac cut itself is str8 fire.


I'll let you know


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'll let you know


I have a clone/cut of it right now in quarantine jus incase. I got too much to lose to PM or anything shitty. I checked the clone and she looks spotless. But gonna give a few weeks before I introduce it into my tents.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

When you search wedding cake strain they all come up as cherry pie and girl scout.thats the same cut that dark heart and all the rest of them crap dispensaries are selling as wedding cake.
This is the exact reason I only get my cuts from reputable people who I know actually have it.people asking seedjunky on IG where to get it all the time and just silence.very few grows on IG with the jbeezy trianglemints 3 besides beezy.He still uses it to breed other crosees.wedding crasher and the sunset cross look fire as shit.
https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/wedding-cake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I need some advice.
> To chop or not to chop?
> That is the question....
> 
> ...


I'd chop that for sure. It will not produce enough resin for me liking. I've had a few like that, canna venture's purple berry bxii was one in fact, and it did end up producing a little resin but it was not able to get me high.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex 

Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex
> 
> Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol


Did you give them pura Vida? The smaller nug one?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> Did you give them pura Vida? The smaller nug one?


Yes


----------



## genuity (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes


That's a nice cut,you knocked that one out the park..

 
My first run was not great with her,but I knew I seen her befor..
The way her lil leaflets cover the nugs is what I remember from your run of it..

That's crazy..


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> That's a nice cut,you knocked that one out the park..
> 
> View attachment 4201777
> My first run was not great with her,but I knew I seen her befor..
> ...


Small world!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd chop that for sure. It will not produce enough resin for me liking. I've had a few like that, canna venture's purple berry bxii was one in fact, and it did end up producing a little resin but it was not able to get me high.


That plant is now deceased. 
It was a 9 footer and a total pain in the ass to move. 
Zero frost made it easy to get rid of. 

We are going to get more rain tonight and I've got more room under my improvised shelter.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex
> 
> Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol


NONE of the tomahawk anyone runs ever looks remotely like Gorilla Glue,I gave them away to another member.The 2 packs of Lucky 7s i got only 9 seeds cracked open and out of 2 packs of snake oil only 11 cracked open in water.This last run with the PP and sundaes 3 of the plants are so muted up im about to just throw them all in the trash.Maybe i have higher expectations than some But after you lied to my face in PM about those S1s ive lost all faith in anything you say about a cut you might have or not have,After all you never POST any pics of the cuts you breed with.Not even giving the fact of all the super high male ratios.These sundae drivers are legit busted.self topping and shit and Ive had to cut half the plant out of 3 of them to get them to look half ass normal.Ive seen plenty of jungle boys sundae crosses on IG and they are beautiful.Like seriously man wtf is going on here.
I get it your trying to run a business and you made alot of stuff right but i gotta say the past 6 months your slipping.Sorry to sound so harsh but someone has to say it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex
> 
> Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol


Wish you told your customers you got a bunch of clones from the dispensary and chucked them, would have saved me a ton of time as kind love is local to me.

A lot of us were looking for something a breeder selected not just pollen chucked clones.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

You are very lucky to live in a state with such access. Maybe you should start a seed company


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You are very lucky to live in a state with such access. Maybe you should start a seed company


I don't think i am lucky there's millions of people living in legal states now. I think you should start taking some pride in your work instead of chuck and sell tactics. Your write ups show how lazy you are, you copy and pasted a dispensaries description of their clone and pretended like it was your work when you put it on your grow description.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think i am lucky there's millions of people living in legal states now. I think you should start taking some pride in your work instead of chuck and sell tactics. Your write ups show how lazy you are, you copy and pasted a dispensaries description of their clone and pretended like it was your work when you put it on your grow description.


This is a lie. I work with a writer @image_worthy and he writes the content. Before him I hired @th_cezar


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This is a lie. I work with a writer @image_worthy and he writes the content. Before him I hired @th_cezar


https://mmjdenver.net/collections/clones/products/sativa-dominant-tahoe-alien-clone

https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/sky-warden-tahoe-alien-5-seeds/

so sad bro, why don't you make your own genetics and your own write ups?

Mostly paraphrased and copy/pasted info from kind love's clone menu....

If you're gonna use someone else's work, at least give them the credit they deserve and cite your sources if you copy/paste it's common courtesy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You are very lucky to live in a state with such access. Maybe you should start a seed company


This is a serious question,Why do you never post any pics of the mother plants that are seeded,For those of us in the know we all know what Sundae and wedc and other elites look like.This is a serious question.Just seems to me like your selling names.Why does alot of other breeders ON IG post pics of the mother plants used in the crosses and you dont.Like seriously man im disgusted with wtf is going on in my veg room to the point im about to go in there and throw all that shit in the trash.I honestly think the Stardawg you have is the only thing good that goes into those seeds and not the other way around.Ive spent alot of money with you and i know alot of other here have also but if you give a shit about your customers why not give them 3 months to run a pack of your own gear instead of charging for testers,Im over this shit.you'll have a good one im out.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> https://mmjdenver.net/collections/clones/products/sativa-dominant-tahoe-alien-clone
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/sky-warden-tahoe-alien-5-seeds/
> 
> ...


There's a ridiculous amount of great reports from numerous crosses from GPS in this thread. If it's not broken, why fix it?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> https://mmjdenver.net/collections/clones/products/sativa-dominant-tahoe-alien-clone
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/sky-warden-tahoe-alien-5-seeds/
> 
> ...


If that is where the WC clone came from its most likely the cherry pie cross which is just some more BS.first person to hit me up in PM can have every pack i have left.Heisen Over n Out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is a serious question,Why do you never post any pics of the mother plants that are seeded,For those of us in the know we all know what Sundae and wedc and other elites look like.This is a serious question.Just seems to me like your selling names.Why does alot of other breeders ON IG post pics of the mother plants used in the crosses and you dont.Like seriously man im disgusted with wtf is going on in my veg room to the point im about to go in there and throw all that shit in the trash.I honestly think the Stardawg you have is the only thing good that goes into those seeds and not the other way around.Ive spent alot of money with you and i know alot of other here have also but if you give a shit about your customers why not give them 3 months to run a pack of your own gear instead of charging for testers,Im over this shit.you'll have a good one im out.


No pride in his work is the answer to your question.

When you have pride you take pictures because you are proud of what you have accomplished.

This guy's IG is like a little kiddy runs it, it's full of meme's and dumb shit posts.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> https://mmjdenver.net/collections/clones/products/sativa-dominant-tahoe-alien-clone
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/greenpoint-seeds-collection/sky-warden-tahoe-alien-5-seeds/
> 
> ...


Lol I noticed you edited your post to say that they weren’t the same because literally they’re not the same I just read both and they aren’t the same so what are you talking about


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Lol I noticed you edited your post to say that they weren’t the same because literally they’re not the same I just read both and they aren’t the same so what are you talking about


You literally took that dispensaries clone and paraphrased and copy/pasted parts of it. Why do you not take any pride in your work? Also give the credit to the dispensary your chucking their clones . Really makes people feel like they completely wasted time when you pollen chucked clones from a dispensary that anyone has access to, kind love isn't even medical it's rec so anyone has access to those genetics. You don't even need to live in Colorado out of staters can go to kind love and grab clones.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

It’s like my 10th IG account. Everything is always shut down. 
Get outta here with your misleading bs


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

This is how I feel about them testers.moving on.already know how there gonna turn out.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It’s like my 10th IG account. Everything is always shut down.
> Get outta here with your misleading bs


You don't have any plant pictures just a bunch of retarded meme's on there it's obvious you don't give two fucks about your breeding or you'd take some pride and have pictures of your beautiful ladies.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Again great advice for yourself and your own seed company


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is how I feel about them testers.moving on.already know how there gonna turn out.
> View attachment 4201814


That’s a shame dude.
Cutting them down on false pretense. I’m not going to defend the decade testing other breeders seeds, cultivating relationships and moving 1,900 miles across the country to follow a dream.
Everything that I am now took time It was achieved over TIME.
Even my biggest critics know I’ve been in the mix online since 2008


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2018)

If you guys are looking for plants that have particular qualities of a clone only strain and you have access to the Clone only strains, why do you buy seeds at all?

I don't want to get clones shipped to me so seed crosses work for me.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> If you guys are looking for plants that have particular qualities of a clone only strain and you have access to the Clone only strains, why do you buy seeds at all?
> 
> I don't want to get clones shipped to me so seed crosses work for me.


All clones start as seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

I was the one screaming in 2014 that if YOU spend 9hrs a day on cannabis forums debating breeding ethics and genetic lineage... then YOU should be the ones starting cannabis companies. Not some trustifarian who’s not knee deep in the weeds every day.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> All clones start as seeds


I get that. I like growing from seed too, it's kind of like surprise presents.

I'm just saying if you want to grow Ghost Train Haze, for example, and you have access to some good clones of it, why would you buy some GTH seed cross? Or a Wedding Cake cross instead of a clone if you want to grow Wedding Cake?

If there's clones of all of these moms Gu~ uses nearby why are you buying GPS seeds?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I get that. I like growing from seed too, it's kind of like surprise presents.
> 
> I'm just saying if you want to grow Ghost Train Haze, for example, and you have access to some good clones of it, why would you buy some GTH seed cross? Or a Wedding Cake cross instead of a clone if you want to grow Wedding Cake?
> 
> If there's clones of all of these moms Gu~ uses nearby why are you buying GPS seeds?


I had no idea he used clones from a dispensary why do you think i keep telling him to give credit to the source if he uses clones.

It's a common courtsey to the people that actually did the work and also gives a heads up to people purchasing to not waste their time if they have access to the dispensary( in this case it's a public source so anyone has access that's 21+) .

Finally let me just say this, dispensaries are well known here for selling cuttings of their junk genetics. It's rare a dispensary will let their most fire genetics go, if they did that they'd have no customers , most dispensaries just sell their lowest shelf genetics. It's also a great way to pickup bugs and PM. Also cuts get mixed in together and honestly the source of the cuts is unknown most of the time, you might think you are getting one thing and get something completely different.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That’s a shame dude.
> Cutting them down on false pretense. I’m not going to defend the decade testing other breeders seeds, cultivating relationships and moving 1,900 miles across the country to follow a dream.
> Everything that I am now took time It was achieved over TIME.
> Even my biggest critics know I’ve been in the mix online since 2008


There was no false pretense,the plants sucked.Mutants.No consistency whatsoever and always high male ratios.The fact you never post a mother seeded pic is discouraging.I got some of the most fire cuts over here waiting to get in line and i really feel like them plants aren't worth running.Every now and again someone post a jewel but the majority of it is shit.Sorry man its just how i feel.Maybe you can actually start sourcing some solid cuts and posting pics of the mothers you use like Archive,JB,and some of the others.Even ONI will post pics of there own grows and tested runs.You dont.You charge people for tester seeds of what you put your dispensary cuts in a room with your stardawg and turned the blower on.Thats legit BS man.I have you on my IG and your always posted sale days and etc while the rest of your competition is posting dank ass grows and crosses they grew out themselves.Hopefully you get it and change the game but at this point im done.No hard feelings.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I had no idea he used clones from a dispensary why do you think i keep telling him to give credit to the source if he uses clones.
> 
> It's a common courtsey to the people that actually did the work and also gives a heads up to people purchasing to not waste their time if they have access to the dispensary( in this case it's a public source so anyone has access that's 21+) .
> 
> Finally let me just say this, dispensaries are well known here for selling cuttings of their junk genetics. It's rare a dispensary will let their most fire genetics go, if they did that they'd have no customers , most dispensaries just sell their lowest shelf genetics. It's also a great way to pickup bugs and PM.


Especially rare for anyone with a prized cut to sell to a seed company that sells nothing but f1 seeds.Thats a fact.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I had no idea he used clones from a dispensary why do you think i keep telling him to give credit to the source if he uses clones.
> 
> It's a common courtsey to the people that actually did the work and also gives a heads up to people purchasing to not waste their time if they have access to the dispensary( in this case it's a public source so anyone has access that's 21+) .


Fair enough. Though it's not common to credit for clones since even a lot of clone places get clones from other people or other dispensaries. Tons of clone dispensaries have Girl Scout Cookies and I've never seen a dispensary give credit to where they got it from. It could've passed a thousand hands already.

If he was getting clones from a place that wasn't local to you would that better? A lot of seed makers use clones that are commonly accessed in legal states.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

Sounds like one of the testers is a dud.
That's a major bummer but not totally unexpected, right?

Other breeders have issues too. 
Just look at Pure Raspberry Kush by cannaventure.
Or Jupiter & Beyond by Cult Classics. 

I've known for a while that most of my greenpoint strains are F1s, and I'm OK with that.
Heck, I bought a second pack of bodega bubblegum because it's easy to grow and the finished product is excellent.

But that's just an opinion.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> You mean you dont want a "SWAG" flavored 6 for $1 rillo???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao! ugh OMG those repugnent,bottom the barrel, left out in a barn and forgot about,then loaded on a truck and sent to your neighborhood corner store,flavored 'gars are simply replusive!
Ha, nah @blowincherrypie imma have to pass on that savings offer. I didn't even use flavored when I WAS smoking schwag in the 80's.
Swisher Sweet cigarillos or Garcia Vega (green real pack) as far as 'gars go. Zig- Zag 1/4 & Raw unbleached if i buy papers. Haven been using those freebie papers with filter GPS sent with my order. No neat rolling thingamajig tho.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I get that. I like growing from seed too, it's kind of like surprise presents.
> 
> I'm just saying if you want to grow Ghost Train Haze, for example, and you have access to some good clones of it, why would you buy some GTH seed cross? Or a Wedding Cake cross instead of a clone if you want to grow Wedding Cake?
> 
> If there's clones of all of these moms Gu~ uses nearby why are you buying GPS seeds?


MAC, Dosidos, Sundae Driver, Triangle Mints...all were produced within the last few years. Right now people are popping seeds that will produce the next big thing. 



rikdabrick said:


> Fair enough. Though it's not common to credit for clones since even a lot of clone places get clones from other people or other dispensaries. Tons of clone dispensaries have Girl Scout Cookies and I've never seen a dispensary give credit to where they got it from. It could've passed a thousand hands already.
> 
> If he was getting clones from a place that wasn't local to you would that better? A lot of seed makers use clones that are commonly accessed in legal states.


Yodaweed has again made a semi-valid point, but has been an absolute nut job at it. 

The bigger problem isn’t the lack of credit to the clone source. The problem is that we have nothing to support the genetics claims. 

Here’s something to think about. I’ve literally never seen a picture of a plant grown by Gu. I’ve never seen any of the clone-only mothers, and I’ve never seen any of his crosses grown by him. That’s fucking crazy. 

How are we supposed to trust his genetics when we can’t even see a picture of a mom in flower? Considering how he straight up lied about the S1’s being tested and knowing the guy who produced them, I don’t think he deserves the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

Damn, I like the drama sometimes. It's good for a laugh, mofo straight chopped that shit. Said "oh hell no!"


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Fair enough. Though it's not common to credit for clones since even a lot of clone places get clones from other people or other dispensaries. Tons of clone dispensaries have Girl Scout Cookies and I've never seen a dispensary give credit to where they got it from. It could've passed a thousand hands already.
> 
> If he was getting clones from a place that wasn't local to you would that better? A lot of seed makers use clones that are commonly accessed in legal states.





jayblaze710 said:


> MAC, Dosidos, Sundae Driver, Triangle Mints...all were produced within the last few years. Right now people are popping seeds that will produce the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys have no idea how unreliable clones from dispensaries are, they get mixed up with other clones, the people selling them do not care about them at all, meaning they are not cared for.
Half the time they don't know where they were sourced (like you said gsc millions of clones of it)

A lot of the time they aren't even the real genetics, you can pickup some clones of GG4 from one spot and they are totally different than another. People donate genetics to the dispensaries saying they are one thing when they are different, it's really just a game of chance.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

I could read the angst in his text when he mentioned culling them.....ahahaha I click to the next page and bam!!!! A buncha dead tester bitches.......Classic. Dude is a man of his word no doubt. (I visualized his avatar screaming what his text was saying...ha! Them bam! dead broads)


----------



## klx (Sep 19, 2018)

That escalated quickly. Almost like he talked himself into chopping them lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

I used to have legal mmj state envy...Not so much anymore. Justa clusterfuck of greedy mofos trying to cash in. Used to be a time in the grow game, and life, where a man's word was his bond. He'd rather give his life than break that bond.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> MAC, Dosidos, Sundae Driver, Triangle Mints...all were produced within the last few years. Right now people are popping seeds that will produce the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my point and got me frustrated when he acted like he didnt really know nothing about the GTH cut.im running them sundae testers that look like mutant tomato plants and we have no clue who's sundae cut it is or where it came from.all them dispensaries are in it for only the money so I find it discouraging there giving away cuts to an f1 breeder that are supposed to be great.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

klx said:


> That escalated quickly. Almost like he talked himself into chopping them lol


whew! I'm literally in tears over here.You sir are correct!
Oh shit! this all JUST happened!!! lmao......whew...I didn't read the time stamps on the posts...I just clicked my alerts and kept reading.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I could read the angst in his text when he mentioned culling them.....ahahaha I click to the next page and bam!!!! A buncha dead tester bitches.......Classic. Dude is a man of his word no doubt. (I visualized his avatar screaming what his text was saying...ha! Them bam! dead broads)


I ain't never once not done what I say I'll do.people who know me here can attest to that.
Yeah tester run concluded.rest of the packs going out in the mail tomorrow including 2 cooper chem packs and some brand new stuff I just got not long ago.


----------



## klx (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I ain't never once not done what I say I'll do.people who know me here can attest to that.
> Yeah tester run concluded.rest of the packs going out in the mail tomorrow including 2 cooper chem packs and some brand new stuff I just got not long ago.


You deserve credit man cos you took one for the team there. Wont be buying them anytime soon but why would you get rid of proven genetics arent you just cutting off your nose to spite your face but hey if you have better cuts good luck to you!!


----------



## boybelue (Sep 19, 2018)

Damn! slop opera


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 19, 2018)

Unfortunately i was brought down to 3/8 due to one loss and choping males, but still all good! ended up with the two blizard bush (back two) and one jelly pie: 

Drastic structure differences between the two Blizard Bushes: 

 

 

About to take clones and flip


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I ain't never once not done what I say I'll do.people who know me here can attest to that.
> Yeah tester run concluded.rest of the packs going out in the mail tomorrow including 2 cooper chem packs and some brand new stuff I just got not long ago.


Yeah I've been following along quietly on a few of your grows. I seen you take shit here and there and stand on ya own two and bat the bullshit outta the park as well.
Seem like a stand-up dude IMO as far as the net is concerned. I respect that.
Now about those bean packs ya don't want......


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 19, 2018)

klx said:


> You deserve credit man cos you took one for the team there. Wont be buying them anytime soon but why would you get rid of proven genetics arent you just cutting off your nose to spite your face but hey if you have better cuts good luck to you!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

klx said:


> You deserve credit man cos you took one for the team there. Wont be buying them anytime soon but why would you get rid of proven genetics arent you just cutting off your nose to spite your face but hey if you have better cuts good luck to you!!


Cause they sucked branching was terrible.cause the man admitted his cuts are shit.i woukd be better off buying a pack of sundae driver from q known breeder and selfing it to get as many tester fems as I want than use them plants that came from a mim that no one on this planet knows shit about except gu that never post a pic of anything he has grown.i would love to see a pic of the gorilla glue mom he is using to make tomahawk cause after growing the real thing and seeing how people are going crazy over them nugs,not ONE tomahawk picture I have seen has looked jack shit like gg4.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 19, 2018)

Yea @klx Think of the time, nutes and energy (his and the rooms) wasted. He knows his shit tho...better now i take it, than well into flower when there's no turning back for most people. Lol all bullshit aside, I may have rode those testers out.Just on gp.(general principle) not greenpoint.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 19, 2018)

I've had to cut so much out of these sundaes its rediculous.there almost a month old and a foot tall in rdwc and like mini bushes
Also using 1600 watts of 5000k cobs over 5hem so there is no lighting issue.there just garbage.


A different sundae pheno.



Not sure where his sundae cut came from but these look nothing like the others I have seen.
I'm dying to see the wc testers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've had to cut so much out of these sundaes its rediculous.there almost a month old and a foot tall in rdwc and like mini bushes
> Also using 1600 watts of 5000k cobs over 5hem so there is no lighting issue.there just garbage.
> 
> View attachment 4201871
> ...


Is anyone running cake n chem?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause they sucked branching was terrible.cause the man admitted his cuts are shit.i woukd be better off buying a pack of sundae driver from q known breeder and selling it to get as many tester fems as I want than use them plants that came from a mim that no one on this planet knows shit about except gu that never post a pic of anything he has grown.i would love to see a pic of the gorilla glue mom he is using to make tomahawk cause after growing the real thing and seeing how people are going crazy over them nugs,not ONE tomahawk picture I have seen has looked jack shit like gg4.


The not having pics of his own shit and the only stardawg male is why I only bought a five packs back early this year. The same shit with cannarado, no pics. 
I wonder if Gu used a better lvtk than this for boomtown? But does show what you can find in a single bean pop, lol.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The not having pics of his own shit and the only stardawg male is why I only bought a five packs back early this year. The same shit with cannarado, no pics.
> I wonder if Gu used a better lvtk than this for boomtown? But does show what you can find in a single bean pop, lol.
> View attachment 4201878


Doubt it, you should breed her with a studly male that looks like it could make some gold


----------



## klx (Sep 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The not having pics of his own shit and the only stardawg male is why I only bought a five packs back early this year. The same shit with cannarado, no pics.
> I wonder if Gu used a better lvtk than this for boomtown? But does show what you can find in a single bean pop, lol.
> View attachment 4201878


Beautiful. And a trimmers dream to boot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Doubt it, you should breed her with a studly male that looks like it could make some gold


I'm planning on doing that actually. I have a tangerine power male that offspring favor the moms and I'm currently running some goji og seedlings hoping to find a few males to pick from as well. The goji and lvtk chuck have me antsy.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> lmao! ugh OMG those repugnent,bottom the barrel, left out in a barn and forgot about,then loaded on a truck and sent to your neighborhood corner store,flavored 'gars are simply replusive!
> Ha, nah @blowincherrypie imma have to pass on that savings offer. I didn't even use flavored when I WAS smoking schwag in the 80's.
> Swisher Sweet cigarillos or Garcia Vega (green real pack) as far as 'gars go. Zig- Zag 1/4 & Raw unbleached if i buy papers. Haven been using those freebie papers with filter GPS sent with my order. No neat rolling thingamajig tho.


I love club modiano ungummed papers, best ever but expensive. I wish Gu would sell them papers with the crutches on his site. I'd buy em , only ones we can get with a crutch around here are raws and thats a good drive to the tobacco outlet.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 19, 2018)

I have had my issues with gu, mainly with things like black gold, which is a direct copy of a Top Dawg strain, and a time where I defended him, only to get backlash from him(or somebody pretending to be him), and yes, he absolutely could be more detailed in where things are coming from, including that stardawg male, and it would be nice to get a little more variety in the breeding than just stardawg crosses, but I have no issue whatsoever with a company using dispensary clones to chuck pollen at- a lot of people really don't have easy access to clones, nor the time to go find and seek them- especially if they are in a different country- not to mention all the younger growers who would have extra difficulty buying them from a dispensary. newbies often don't even know where to begin, and are happy to get a dispensary cross in seed form, especially crossed to a proven male, which is something very difficult to find. As for the descriptions, as long as they are an accurate portrayal of the strain, who cares where they came from? I personally just assumed from the get-go that the cuts were from dispensaries- I don't have a problem with that- as long as it is good smoke, whatever... that being said, as soon as somebody is caught in a lie, it is very hard to regain credibility. but I find it hard to believe that gu lies about the strains used in most of his stuff, as a lot of it is and has been fire- not to mention it would be ridiculously easy for him to just use the clones... why wouldn't he just do that? another thing is that GPS seeds are dirt cheap... if gu was charging a crazy amount I would really have a problem, but he doesn't, and instead offers more deals and bonuses than any bank out there, (in a way sticking to the overly corporate dispensaries). is he the best breeder out there? probably not. does he make money off of others' stuff with minimal effort? maybe. but does he deliver seeds that are good as or better than a lot of the competition? yes,(mostly) and at a more affordable price. For pictures, maybe he just never thought it was necessary? I don't see anybody questioning the male, and there aren't any pictures of that... i don't know, i'm not defending him, but i'm also not judging him... btw, i don't know where the mother is from, but Hickok haze is one of my favorite daytime smokes- motivating and energizing, but with a nice foggy head- f that clear headed stuff- potent enough to buy another pack... (a little much of a burnout though...) Sorry, not meaning to ramble, and not looking for drama, just thought i'd throw my 2 cents in... (pure Ghost og from cannaventure sucked- 3 popped, grew about an inch, stayed that way for two weeks, then just fell over and died! kind of funny really...)


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> https://www.icmag.com/ic/search.php?searchid=14557001


"Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms."


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/member.php?u=403502 
Click statistics and then view threads started by Gu~


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2018)

I wrote the book on a proper test journal


----------



## smashcity (Sep 19, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I have had my issues with gu, mainly with things like black gold, which is a direct copy of a Top Dawg strain, and a time where I defended him, only to get backlash from him(or somebody pretending to be him), and yes, he absolutely could be more detailed in where things are coming from, including that stardawg male, and it would be nice to get a little more variety in the breeding than just stardawg crosses, but I have no issue whatsoever with a company using dispensary clones to chuck pollen at- a lot of people really don't have easy access to clones, nor the time to go find and seek them- especially if they are in a different country- not to mention all the younger growers who would have extra difficulty buying them from a dispensary. newbies often don't even know where to begin, and are happy to get a dispensary cross in seed form, especially crossed to a proven male, which is something very difficult to find. As for the descriptions, as long as they are an accurate portrayal of the strain, who cares where they came from? I personally just assumed from the get-go that the cuts were from dispensaries- I don't have a problem with that- as long as it is good smoke, whatever... that being said, as soon as somebody is caught in a lie, it is very hard to regain credibility. but I find it hard to believe that gu lies about the strains used in most of his stuff, as a lot of it is and has been fire- not to mention it would be ridiculously easy for him to just use the clones... why wouldn't he just do that? another thing is that GPS seeds are dirt cheap... if gu was charging a crazy amount I would really have a problem, but he doesn't, and instead offers more deals and bonuses than any bank out there, (in a way sticking to the overly corporate dispensaries). is he the best breeder out there? probably not. does he make money off of others' stuff with minimal effort? maybe. but does he deliver seeds that are good as or better than a lot of the competition? yes,(mostly) and at a more affordable price. For pictures, maybe he just never thought it was necessary? I don't see anybody questioning the male, and there aren't any pictures of that... i don't know, i'm not defending him, but i'm also not judging him... btw, i don't know where the mother is from, but Hickok haze is one of my favorite daytime smokes- motivating and energizing, but with a nice foggy head- f that clear headed stuff- potent enough to buy another pack... (a little much of a burnout though...) Sorry, not meaning to ramble, and not looking for drama, just thought i'd throw my 2 cents in... (pure Ghost og from cannaventure sucked- 3 popped, grew about an inch, stayed that way for two weeks, then just fell over and died! kind of funny really...)


My pure ghost is coming along great. I however am very disappointed in rare dankness triangle kush x ghost og.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 19, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I have had my issues with gu, mainly with things like black gold, which is a direct copy of a Top Dawg strain, and a time where I defended him, only to get backlash from him(or somebody pretending to be him), and yes, he absolutely could be more detailed in where things are coming from, including that stardawg male, and it would be nice to get a little more variety in the breeding than just stardawg crosses, but I have no issue whatsoever with a company using dispensary clones to chuck pollen at- a lot of people really don't have easy access to clones, nor the time to go find and seek them- especially if they are in a different country- not to mention all the younger growers who would have extra difficulty buying them from a dispensary. newbies often don't even know where to begin, and are happy to get a dispensary cross in seed form, especially crossed to a proven male, which is something very difficult to find. As for the descriptions, as long as they are an accurate portrayal of the strain, who cares where they came from? I personally just assumed from the get-go that the cuts were from dispensaries- I don't have a problem with that- as long as it is good smoke, whatever... that being said, as soon as somebody is caught in a lie, it is very hard to regain credibility. but I find it hard to believe that gu lies about the strains used in most of his stuff, as a lot of it is and has been fire- not to mention it would be ridiculously easy for him to just use the clones... why wouldn't he just do that? another thing is that GPS seeds are dirt cheap... if gu was charging a crazy amount I would really have a problem, but he doesn't, and instead offers more deals and bonuses than any bank out there, (in a way sticking to the overly corporate dispensaries). is he the best breeder out there? probably not. does he make money off of others' stuff with minimal effort? maybe. but does he deliver seeds that are good as or better than a lot of the competition? yes,(mostly) and at a more affordable price. For pictures, maybe he just never thought it was necessary? I don't see anybody questioning the male, and there aren't any pictures of that... i don't know, i'm not defending him, but i'm also not judging him... btw, i don't know where the mother is from, but Hickok haze is one of my favorite daytime smokes- motivating and energizing, but with a nice foggy head- f that clear headed stuff- potent enough to buy another pack... (a little much of a burnout though...) Sorry, not meaning to ramble, and not looking for drama, just thought i'd throw my 2 cents in... (pure Ghost og from cannaventure sucked- 3 popped, grew about an inch, stayed that way for two weeks, then just fell over and died! kind of funny really...)


You made some valid points, if I had access to all the cuts I would have a "proven" room and a "search" room , because without the seed runs we would never find new jewels. But really theres no way i could have cut those down bubble. Even if I let my anger get the best of me i know I would have regretted it. Might have been some fire there. Some peeps look for mutants, say thats where the fire is found. SFnone sux about your ghost , I ran some front HD a few yrs ago, were nice.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 19, 2018)

smashcity said:


> My pure ghost is coming along great. I however am very disappointed in rare dankness triangle kush x ghost og. View attachment 4201885 View attachment 4201885 View attachment 4201886 View attachment 4201886 View attachment 4201887


Have you run Dr GTs?


----------



## smashcity (Sep 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you run Dr GTs?


No, haven't ran dr gts ghost but I have ran his ecsd s1.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I wrote the book on a proper test journal


For someone that wrote the book on a proper test, it’s ironic you don’t test anything. 

And everyone knows you used to post pics and pop beans. I haven’t seen a grow pic of anything for at least a year.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2018)

SFnone said:


> (pure Ghost og from cannaventure sucked- 3 popped, grew about an inch, stayed that way for two weeks, then just fell over and died! kind of funny really...)


Exactly like two cookie wrecks, except I put them out of my misery. I've yet to get a decent plant out of the 6 CV fem beans I've tried. My hopes are with the prk x cc cross to salvage the buy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

Sorry gu for breaking it down man but I'm seriously frustrated.your prob a good dude but I hope you take note of the complaints and listen to the people who would put your gear on the map.
Your IG vs another breeder ig.sorry man I'm just seeing it the way I see it I have no regrets cutting them plants.maybe in the future I'll come back to greenpoint but at this point I'm done.my garden space is way to valuable to be testing seeds that came from questionable cuts.
Maybe you just getting lazy and forgot what started you in this business but personally all I see is dollar signs.you talking about big companies taking over the industry but your website is like walmart.com.like seriously man take a step back and listen to what some of us are saying.

Your ig
 

Vs another well known breeder

 


Now if your just in it to win it and get rich without worrying about anything else I'm good with that to.but just be honest and admit half them cuts you use come from wherever you can get your hands on em.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Finally let me just say this, dispensaries are well known here for selling cuttings of their junk genetics. It's rare a dispensary will let their most fire genetics go, if they did that they'd have no customers , most dispensaries just sell their lowest shelf genetics. It's also a great way to pickup bugs and PM. Also cuts get mixed in together and honestly the source of the cuts is unknown most of the time, you might think you are getting one thing and get something completely different.


Do you read the grow reports/reviews on this thread or elsewhere? Obviously Gu~ is sourcing clones pretty well. Just in the past week someone said their Eagle Scout is straight up bakery goods. Someone else (@Michael Huntherz I think it was) that he'd put his Orange Blossom Special up against the best Tangie cut in the country. @typoerror won a cannabis cup in CO with his cut of Lucky 7's (if I remember correctly). And there's been a ton of other similar reports on almost every other cross Gu~ has sold like straight cherry phenos from Cackleberry, straight banana phenos from Texas Butter, Bazooka Joe Bubblegum phenos in Bodega Bubblegum. If you think he is getting bottom shelf cuts then I believe you're not reading any grow reports in this thread or elsewhere. This thread, IG, the GPS forum, icmag, etc. is literally littered with reports of the kind of plants that people are expecting to find. 

And in regards to your previous post with complaints about Gu~'s practices, who complains about a seed maker not doing "breeder selection" on crosses made with clone-only strains? They're clone-only strains, you don't "breeder select" them, they've already been selected.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Sorry gu for breaking it down man but I'm seriously frustrated.your prob a good dude but I hope you take note of the complaints and listen to the people who would put your gear on the map.
> Your IG vs another breeder ig.sorry man I'm just seeing it the way I see it I have no regrets cutting them plants.maybe in the future I'll come back to greenpoint but at this point I'm done.my garden space is way to valuable to be testing seeds that came from questionable cuts.
> Maybe you just getting lazy and forgot what started you in this business but personally all I see is dollar signs.you talking about big companies taking over the industry but your website is like walmart.com.like seriously man take a step back and listen to what some of us are saying.
> 
> ...


I guess I'll post this for you too:

Do you read the grow reports/reviews on this thread or elsewhere? Obviously Gu~ is sourcing clones pretty well. Just in the past week someone said their Eagle Scout is straight up bakery goods. Someone else (@Michael Huntherz I think it was) that he'd put his Orange Blossom Special up against the best Tangie cut in the country. @typoerror won a cannabis cup in CO with his cut of Lucky 7's (if I remember correctly). And there's been a ton of other similar reports on almost every other cross Gu~ has sold like straight cherry phenos from Cackleberry, straight banana phenos from Texas Butter, Bazooka Joe Bubblegum phenos in Bodega Bubblegum. If you think he is getting bottom shelf cuts then I believe you're not reading any grow reports in this thread or elsewhere. This thread, IG, the GPS forum, icmag, etc. is literally littered with reports of the kind of plants that people are expecting to find.

Do you call out Logic like this on THCFarmer? He's way more full of shit than Gu~ is. I hope you're not being a hypocrite.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> MAC, Dosidos, Sundae Driver, Triangle Mints...all were produced within the last few years. Right now people are popping seeds that will produce the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right. But if you're popping seeds to find the next best thing you don't complain that you could've just grabbed the clones from a local dispensary.

And if Gu~ was new at this I would get your point better, but you can refer to the last two posts of mine. There's tons of grow reports in this thread, IG, GPS forum and website reviews, icmag showing Gu~'s crosses producing the kind of plants people are expecting to find so the mothers he uses can't be that far off from what he claims they are.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you read the grow reports/reviews on this thread or elsewhere? Obviously Gu~ is sourcing clones pretty well. Just in the past week someone said their Eagle Scout is straight up bakery goods. Someone else (@Michael Huntherz I think it was) that he'd put his Orange Blossom Special up against the best Tangie cut in the country. @typoerror won a cannabis cup in CO with his cut of Lucky 7's (if I remember correctly). And there's been a ton of other similar reports on almost every other cross Gu~ has sold like straight cherry phenos from Cackleberry, straight banana phenos from Texas Butter, Bazooka Joe Bubblegum phenos in Bodega Bubblegum. If you think he is getting bottom shelf cuts then I believe you're not reading any grow reports in this thread or elsewhere. This thread, IG, the GPS forum, icmag, etc. is literally littered with reports of the kind of plants that people are expecting to find.
> 
> And in regards to your previous post with complaints about Gu~'s practices, who complains about a seed maker not doing "breeder selection" on crosses made with clone-only strains? They're clone-only strains, you don't "breeder select" them, they've already been selected.


Dude even a blind squirrel can find a nut.no one said hes putting out garbage but for the amount of time and space there is no excuse for all the high male ratios.his hickock haze was garbage.threw balls and I got 1 female out of 11 seeds.like most of his tired ass stardawg seeds.if the dude puts out 1000s of seeds people are gonna find keepers but them people u speak of pop a shit load of greenpoint seeds.that doesn't make up for the 100s of people getting garbage.
That hickock been discontinued for like year and hes still making them.just another marketing scheme to sell a bs discontinued strain like beach store going out of business every summer.
Those testers sucked.the dude cant give his customers the courtesy to actually grow out his own shit and show us the results or even the pics of these clone only cuts hes using? Theres no excuse.
I double dog dare him to post a pic of this wedding crasher mom.lets see it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Right. But if you're popping seeds to find the next best thing you don't complain that you could've just grabbed the clones from a local dispensary.
> 
> And if Gu~ was new at this I would get your point better, but you can refer to the last two posts of mine. There's tons of grow reports in this thread, IG, GPS forum and website reviews, icmag showing Gu~'s crosses producing the kind of plants people are expecting to find so the mothers he uses can't be that far off from what he claims they are.


A seed breeder that doesnt gtow out there own gear?you being serious? And where is this IG you speak of cause it looks like the sunday papers advertising section.
You need to get out more and check out some of the other breeders on ig.ho look at seedjunkys IG and come back and tell me that again.they give away 1000s of testers.the dude actually pheno hunts selected cuts to breed with and actually post pictures of the mothers being used in the crosses.


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude even a blind squirrel can find a nut.no one said hes putting out garbage but for the amount of time and space there is no excuse for all the high male ratios.his hickock haze was garbage.threw balls and I got 1 female out of 11 seeds.like most of his tired ass stardawg seeds.if the dude puts out 1000s of seeds people are gonna find keepers but them people u speak of pop a shit load of greenpoint seeds.that doesn't make up for the 100s of people getting garbage.
> That hickock been discontinued for like year and hes still making them.just another marketing scheme to sell a bs discontinued strain like beach store going out of business every summer.
> Those testers sucked.the dude cant give his customers the courtesy to actually grow out his own shit and show us the results or even the pics of these clone only cuts hes using? Theres no excuse.
> I double dog dare him to post a pic of this wedding crasher mom.lets see it.


I haven't seen the hundreds of people getting garbage yet. A few plants here and there, but not hundreds. I definitely don't expect every plant to be a winner from seed packs, I just want one nice that I feel like keeping around for awhile which is what I've got so far. And I guess you've got the unlucky packs or something. I've had just about 50/50 on males to females and someone just posted yesterday or the day before that they have a great Hickok Haze so they're definitely not all garbage.

Anyway, I'm off to bed and I truly hope the best for your grows


----------



## rikdabrick (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> A seed breeder that doesnt gtow out there own gear?you being serious? And where is this IG you speak of cause it looks like the sunday papers advertising section.
> You need to get out more and check out some of the other breeders on ig.ho look at seedjunkys KGB and come back and tell me that again.they give away 1000s of testers.the dude actually pheno hunts selected cuts yo breed with and actually post pictures of the mothers being used in the crosses.


I really am off to bed. Checking out hashtags to GPS strains is helpful to see what others are getting from their GPS packs.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 20, 2018)

I've mated star plants together for years. didnt matter which two stars I chose the results were always awesome.
Can someone tell me how packs of copper chem seeds=awesome parents) could possibly produce bunk plants?(from one pack to another even) how can one pack of a selection be good and the next not? this is like hit or miss purchasing. If I didnt get Raindance early on I would have not bothered with the others, would have missed lucky 7, cackleberry....
What goes wrong during the breeding? is it room conditions? timing? what makes some of these selections come out the same way and others be so awesome? hickock sucked btw i concur, planted six last year and six this year, all sucked the same.
how can that happen, seriously? _*my guess-rh, temps, pollination timing during selection.*_
Gu has always replaced bunk packs and the ones that soar are some of the worlds best imo.

peace @Gu


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think i am lucky there's millions of people living in legal states now. I think you should start taking some pride in your work instead of chuck and sell tactics. Your write ups show how lazy you are, you copy and pasted a dispensaries description of their clone and pretended like it was your work when you put it on your grow description.


Sorry but this
Edit: is truth. 
Just see thru it all.
Money is your intention


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> This is a serious question,Why do you never post any pics of the mother plants that are seeded,For those of us in the know we all know what Sundae and wedc and other elites look like.This is a serious question.Just seems to me like your selling names.Why does alot of other breeders ON IG post pics of the mother plants used in the





jayblaze710 said:


> MAC, Dosidos, Sundae Driver, Triangle Mints...all were produced within the last few years. Right now people are popping seeds that will produce the next big thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A *ucking men


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

Wedding cake clone shipped to your door, 100$. 
Stardawg clone shipped to your door, 100$
Greenpoint thread @RIU, priceless


----------



## main cola (Sep 20, 2018)

Lvtk @ little over 8 weeks from flip...what do you guys think another week?


----------



## main cola (Sep 20, 2018)

Lvtk pheno #2 not sure what day lol


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Well I went to bed, and woke up to like 8 pages of holy shit. LoL. As I said before I've been growing GPS gear for quite awhile. And I've pretty much found what I've been looking for in most packs. Except the s1 debacle which I knew from the get go was shit. The sundae stallions were garbage. I when I popped them they werent the cut that was floating around. Number #6 is the keeper pheno that was used in the original cross. And supposedly no one has it. But cannarado. Which is what was used to make all the seeds for sundae driver from cannarado. But I can say for the Texas butter and obs and pebble pusher they are spot on. I've run both orgnkids banana OG and Texas butter. They look similar to each other, but nose and color is different of course with the stardawg input. I knew when I seen the first posting of @Heisengrow plants it wasnt made with the real cut of sundae driver. And I seen the mutant side branching. I get the point of him cutting them. If I was in your situation I would've done the same thing. I got no problem chopping shit that I'm running. Bc it doesnt come up to par. I have chopped over 28 plants in the last month bc they are shit. Take aficionados for example. Put of the entire pack of magnum opus I have 1 female worth flowering. As far as looks in veg. Its 12 days in. And I'm bout to chop it too. Garbage. That's that 11th gen back crossing and whatever he makes his crosses in garage or basement in tents. And collects pollen in a fukn bakers dish. Hes a str8 clown. And charges ungodly amounts of money for their beans. With lifetime bullshit warranty they dont back up. Then you got berner and his bullshit. Him and zzzzpowerup bullshit herm city London pound cake, and crumpets and whatever shit hes putting out. Is jus as bad as his rap game. The weed game isnt what it used to be. Legalizing was the downfall to genetics. Everyone and their brother are breeders now. And most breeders only see green. That's jus how it is now. And as I said before I'm not popping anymore GPS gear for awhile. And I even said I was waiting on some grow reports on the new testers. Which I probably wont get bc of the magic cake crosses I have. And I'd say it's safe to say with this thread lately Gu~ will lose quite a few customers. But they will just be replaced with new growers. In the seed game theres two ways of getting your name made. Either by showcasing the genetics or showcasing great deals. Either will make the same end result. I've not paid over 50 bucks for a pack of GPS gear. And they have been right on point for the price tag.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

Looking to trade for unopened breeders packs , let me know what ya got .


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 20, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I love club modiano ungummed papers, best ever but expensive. I wish Gu would sell them papers with the crutches on his site. I'd buy em , only ones we can get with a crutch around here are raws and thats a good drive to the tobacco outlet.


Try Rolling Paper Depot. BEST prices I've ever found and they have most any/all papers in stock. I buy an Elements box that has about a dozen >>>300<<< count packs in it...and I think (memory is toast...LOL) I paid less than $60///maybe even closer to $40 for em.... Either way.....cheap....


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4201979Looking to trade for unopened breeders packs , let me know what ya got .


I'd hold on to one of those Cackleberries if I were you, plant em even, js. I got two fems from four seeds in flower and they smell authentic to me. Solid cherry cough syrup half way to done I think.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2018)

First run with greenpoint gear. Must have got lucky. I got all females. 2 dream catcher back left and front right. Back right is Cali cannon. Front left is a white widow from Amsterdam. Just flipped them like a week ago.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes





Gu~ said:


> Yes


This is the Kind Love cut Which is why I bought Blizzard Bush!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 20, 2018)

Holy shat.... what a crazy read. Like steppin back in time. No real dog in the fight but it's funny to see the same fuckin' dogfight going on for decades now....

Bottom line here....when you >aren't< connected (aka..have a life beyond the plant)..hearing about jbeezy or Berner or whoever the latest pot dick swinger is who has >>>THE<<< cut of whatever is hot that the kiddies want....and then hearing those who know them well enough to receive said cuts then BRAG they have the same cuts... I dunno...WTF is all of that for? Is it anything more than a circle jerk.....comparin dick size? Nope. (unless you wanna share what you speak of...LOL)

I was on a clone trading board about 15 years ago. (an OG spinoff board after it went down) Invite only. All the popular cuts of the day were there (and the popular growers as well). Ghost...Bubba..Blowfish...BananaOG...DTHF....blahblahblah. The ONLY rule was...if you talked about having it on the board...you had to share it with everyone on the board who asked for it. So if you had a very special, special...RESTRICTED (LOFL...BillyBob chumps clone)....you'd best not say anything cus nobody wanted to hear your braggart , hoarder shat. It was the fastest way to get the boot 'cus the intent of the group was to break down some of the WALL that forms when folks think they are mo special than everyone else. Yawn. 

But it is what it is...and it's always been like that. (special folks! with the special cuts!) Talk about bottlenecking genetics and tossin a wrench in the genetic wheel...

The funny thing is....and maybe it's just me.... about 1/2 of the stuff folks go on and on about are good cuts...but not as good as the hype foisted upon them. Ghost OG is a good example. I got my cut direct from the source (in like...2004-05)....and it was good...but it never yielded well...and I was...at the time...in the mix for the $$...so...like Heisen and his chop madness...it went bye-bye after a few runs. I didn't realize at the time that EVERY fuckin' guy and his brother...and sister....and mother... would whore that cut and create their own "OG" strain with it...but damned if the last 15 years haven't been just that. Every canyon in LA has a Ghost cut named for it...my oh my...gotta be "special". "That's MY cut". "That's Berner's cut". I have the ball and you don't.... yawn.

Passing to the left. (remember when we used to circle up and smoke cus we wanted our friends to be as high as we were...not to show our dicks? LOFL) 

Either way...I'm wavin at all the other old guys with their Wheat Straws...who can smoke a joint of anything anyone can put in front of yaz....whoozzever fuckin "named" cut it is...LOL. Yawn.

True and honest...shit gonna be OK. Play the game and be a huckster...always gonna be problems. Same as it ever was...same as it ever was....same as it evah-was....

be safe all...


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

Trikes on one Dynamite Diesel said “Take me, I’m yours!” 60 days and amber showing very quickly.


----------



## genuity (Sep 20, 2018)

@Gu~ don't go back & forth with these nixxas 

From the seed collectors thread to the seed depot to GGG to your first site..
You have always been 100,upfront & honest...
We have chatted over text,you have gave me more information on the seed game than I was expecting. 

@Well I was going to add more to this post,but @Stiickygreen has said the gospel .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> I'd hold on to one of those Cackleberries if I were you, plant em even, js. I got two fems from four seeds in flower and they smell authentic to me. Solid cherry cough syrup half way to done I think.


I’m moving in a different direction, not interested in anymore stardawg crosses .
It’s my fault , I usually only run a couple packs from a breeder before deciding if I want to buy n run more, I got caught up in the marketing n bought too many .

What I don’t sell or trade , I’m giving away
Here is a chance to win some .
https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-want-to-play-a-game.975012/

@Gu~ nothing personal, just not my cup/cut of tea.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m moving in a different direction, not interested in anymore stardawg crosses .
> It’s my fault , I usually only run a couple packs from a breeder before deciding with I want to buy n run more, I got caught up in the marketing n bought too many .
> 
> What I don’t sell or trade , I’m giving away
> ...


please tell me you did have the opportunity to sample a Raindance at least ?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 20, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Do you read the grow reports/reviews on this thread or elsewhere? Obviously Gu~ is sourcing clones pretty well. Just in the past week someone said their Eagle Scout is straight up bakery goods. Someone else (@Michael Huntherz I think it was) that he'd put his Orange Blossom Special up against the best Tangie cut in the country. @typoerror won a cannabis cup in CO with his cut of Lucky 7's (if I remember correctly). And there's been a ton of other similar reports on almost every other cross Gu~ has sold like straight cherry phenos from Cackleberry, straight banana phenos from Texas Butter, Bazooka Joe Bubblegum phenos in Bodega Bubblegum. If you think he is getting bottom shelf cuts then I believe you're not reading any grow reports in this thread or elsewhere. This thread, IG, the GPS forum, icmag, etc. is literally littered with reports of the kind of plants that people are expecting to find.
> 
> And in regards to your previous post with complaints about Gu~'s practices, who complains about a seed maker not doing "breeder selection" on crosses made with clone-only strains? They're clone-only strains, you don't "breeder select" them, they've already been selected.


tahoe alien isn't clone only, you can pickup seeds from numerous seed banks. I am growing tangie(another easy to find seed) right now and it's straight tangerine peels. Right next to it is skywarden, zero smell. Most disappointing genetics i have had in my garden in several years. Shit my homemade blueberry crosses brought more terps to the table than this bland cross does.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> please tell me you did have the opportunity to sample a Raindance at least ?


No , Ive ran HH , I got PB in flower now 
N SW in veg. 
Any plant that will keep tossing new pistils and takes longer the 9-10 weeks isn’t a keeper in my room. Not a fan of this trate I’ve seen in every pack


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 20, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> please tell me you did have the opportunity to sample a Raindance at least ?


I germed 3 rd seeds and found 2 females(the 1st showed signs about 3 weeks ago,the 2nd ,two days ago) also started 3 moondance. All dudes.the way she goes sometimes.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4201979Looking to trade for unopened breeders packs , let me know what ya got .


10 bucks each with free shipping? Cookies n Chem and the Sundance Kid, I'll take off your hands. Now if you had "OBS"?
I'd give you 20. lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Some things never change. Different thread, same toxic nature.


Maybe instead of papers the packs should come with panties....or a measuring tape.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> 10 bucks each with free shipping? Cookies n Chem and the Sundance Kid, I'll take off your hands. Now if you had "OBS"?
> I'd give you 20. lol


That’s just insulting 
I would toss them in the trash 1st


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some things never change. Different thread, same toxic nature.
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of papers the packs should come with panties....or a measuring tape.


High quality seeds should be good enough. Those papers, comes in 2 parts. gotta combine parts A and B together,
that's BS! lmao


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s just insulting
> I would toss them in the trash 1st


Sorry Bighorn, ,
I was just picking at you. lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> High quality seeds should be good enough. Those papers, comes in 2 parts. gotta combine parts A and B together,
> that's BS! lmao


It does take some practice but I love those damn papers...even more than Raw cones. It did take me a bit to get that little cardboardy filter thing right but once I did I was off and running.


----------



## Boosky (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4201979Looking to trade for unopened breeders packs , let me
> 
> 
> BigHornBuds said:
> ...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It does take some practice but I love those damn papers...even more than Raw cones. It did take me a bit to get that little cardboady filter thing right but once I did I was off and running.


Did you figger out how to roll a joint with that green thingy?
I get the paper and pot in there but can't lick the paper.
lol
My favorite strains so far is OBS and Cookies and Chem. LVTK has been the quickest finisher.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some things never change. Different thread, same toxic nature.
> 
> 
> Maybe instead of papers the packs should come with panties....or a measuring tape.


----------



## growslut (Sep 20, 2018)

What I don't get is the venom aimed at GU~ and Greenpoint as a business.

If you don't like your plants, go ahead and chop them. If you are displeased with your Greenpoint gear, Gu~ has offered any replacement pack as a policy and you can get something else that might grow better. If you don't want another pack, oh well, lesson learned. Time to move on to something else and find a breeder who better your needs better.

But the venom seems especially distasteful coming from you, @Heisengrow. You literally work for a known crook and you refuse to say anything against Logic. So why do you attack Gu~?

I hope you do stick to your word and leave this thread with your non-smoking-weed-ass. Good riddance


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did you figger out how to roll a joint with that green thingy?
> I get the paper and pot in there but can't lick the paper.
> lol
> My favorite strains so far is OBS and Cookies and Chem. LVTK has been the quickest finisher.


“Use your fingers and lick it,” is what she said.

So much drama in the GPS. 

Loving the OBS keeper, going to make some rosin next run and compare it to some rosin from a pheno of Sour Tangie I got in Portland. 

The non-keeper OBS looked great growing, trichs for days, huge colas but it turned out very fluffy and does not smoke well, I don’t care for it all and neither does my buddy.

The keeper is amazing quality, though, so were CnC and Blizzard Bush.

I keep posting the same shit because the OBS keeper surprises me daily, one of my favorite smokes ever.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> What I don't get is the venom aimed at GU~ and Greenpoint as a business.
> 
> If you don't like your plants, go ahead and chop them. If you are displeased with your Greenpoint gear, Gu~ has offered any replacement pack as a policy and you can get something else that might grow better. If you don't want another pack, oh well, lesson learned. Time to move on to something else and find a breeder who better your needs better.
> 
> ...


You dont get it cause your a fan boy nutswinger with not even a grow journal or a plant or even a tent to speak of.Come talk to me when you can actually grow something instead of riding around on peoples tail feathers.I have invested thousands in to this and actually give a shit about what I grow.You dont understand why a breeder wont pics of the supposed elite cuts he uses to make his seeds that's your problem.if you dont see any issue in any of this than that speaks volumes for yourself.

As far as logic goes I DO NOT WORK FOR LOGIC.
I am a moderater on the forum that is not part of the seed store.there are other mods on that forum that are some of the coolest and down to earth people I know.they and I have contributed more to helping people and giving away shit including my time than 200 of you.dont speak like you know me.cause you dont know shit about me.
I brought up some valid points that If you dont get than that's your problem.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4201979Looking to trade for unopened breeders packs , let me know what ya got .


how much for the pebble pusher pack?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> What I don't get is the venom aimed at GU~ and Greenpoint as a business.
> 
> If you don't like your plants, go ahead and chop them. If you are displeased with your Greenpoint gear, Gu~ has offered any replacement pack as a policy and you can get something else that might grow better. If you don't want another pack, oh well, lesson learned. Time to move on to something else and find a breeder who better your needs better.
> 
> ...


idk man.. @Heisengrow is a pretty straight shooter.. imo not the type to just cut his shit down for the sake of likes or to spite anybody/thing.. Im sure he would have rather been happy and gotten good results.. Im sure he will respond to you personally and Im not caping for anybody but to act like he doesnt bring up legitimate points isnt really fair either..

This thread gets off the tracks sometimes but if someone has issues I think its good they bring them up.. Maybe the SS just has issues.. maybe those issues should have been caught in testing etc. Would you rather HG just not say anything?

edit: this fukn thread be flying.. I gotta refresh it more often.. carry on


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> “Use your fingers and lick it,” is what she said.
> 
> So much drama in the GPS.
> 
> ...


I have 4, the structure is similar on all 4, but 1 stands out in aroma. Like Orange Mountain Dew Soda


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The not having pics of his own shit and the only stardawg male is why I only bought a five packs back early this year. The same shit with cannarado, no pics.
> I wonder if Gu used a better lvtk than this for boomtown? But does show what you can find in a single bean pop, lol.
> View attachment 4201878


That looks a lot like the 2 Boom Town phenos I grew out few months back. I'm not really sure what Heisengrow is complaining about -- I've had nothing but success with Gu's product. Sure there may be better seedstock out there and clones are clearly superior if you are certain of their origins. However, for someone like myself, growing in a state that has successfully monopolized the right to grow, I must resort to seedstock to build my genetic library. On top of all this, I just started growing last year. Given my current capacity (I grow in a single 2'x4' tent in a 5'x5' closet), I stuck with the best, cheapest genetics I could find so I could get the experience necessary to grow the healthiest, tastiest and most aromatic cannabis plants. After growing out several of the Stardawg crosses, I've decided to mix in other genetics (Cannarado and Ethos) to try other non-Stardawg crosses.

My suggestion -- if you are unhappy with Greenpoint Seeds' products, stop buying them and stop talking about them.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 20, 2018)

i fully accept that GPS are an almost exclusively F1 breeder, and that strains get released without testing. i am ok with these things only because of how cheap i get everything there and the customer service i have always received.

at full price it's not exactly an incredible deal, but i can't even remember the last time i paid anywhere near full price for a pack there. my cookies n chem cost me $27 and you've seen the pics. find me another $27 pack that produces end product like that. yeah, there have been a few people who've gotten bad male/female ratios (myself included), encountered mutants and had seeds that didn't germ consistently, but as someone else just said, he always offers to replace stuff, or will work something out if you contact him.

as someone who only flowers a handful of plants at a time, it fucks me when things go poorly so i understand that disappointment, but you have to remember that if you're paying so little compared to other breeders, this kind of shit might happen. and yeah, if you're paying full price i think it makes it worse, but i honestly don't really know why anyone would pay full price for a pack at GPS when there are huge sales every month or two and reverse auction goes 75% of the time.

i will definitely side with heisengrow when he says it's strange that Gu~ doesn't ever show pics of plants that are his own. i am not crying about it and i'm not gonna cut down my plants, but it's a bit weird.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> My suggestion -- if you are unhappy with Greenpoint Seeds' products, stop buying them and stop talking about them.


 Seriously? So if you have a legitimate issue you're just supposed to not talk about it? I mean if you're just slandering dude for no reason, or some personal shit, I agree you should keep it to yourself.. but this thread isnt just to ride GPS nuts.. There have been problems/issues that have came up and Im sure @Gu~ wants to hear about them.. Not to bring up a dead horse but are you saying people shouldnt have brought up the S1 issues?? HG is not the only person who had issues with the Stallion..

I'll do my part to get things back on track and shed a little positivity on this..

My light from @nfhiggs (RIP) had a bit of a delay last month so my CnCs are shooting thru the roof.. Looks like heat though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 4, the structure is similar on all 4, but 1 stands out in aroma. Like Orange Mountain Dew Soda


You guys are killing me! 
The strains for my next crop have already been chosen -- but I might have to swap out hibernate for OBS.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You guys are killing me!
> The strains for my next crop have already been chosen -- but I might have to swap out hibernate for OBS.


Hibernate is fire. I grew an entire pack. Every female was night time put your ass to sleep herb.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Seriously? So if you have a legitimate issue you're just supposed to not talk about it? I mean if you're just slandering dude for no reason, or some personal shit, I agree you should keep it to yourself.. but this thread isnt just to ride GPS nuts.. There have been problems/issues that have came up and Im sure @Gu~ wants to hear about them.. Not to bring up a dead horse but are you saying people shouldnt have brought up the S1 issues?? HG is not the only person who had issues with the Stallion..


Not quite what I wanted to convey. Clearly though, people are getting upset about bad tester seeds which no one forced you to purchase. It seems like people get caught up in the hype, grow out a few packs and find good plants, then get "unlucky" (read: made a bad purchase) and complain endlessly about it. Also, not sure why everyone jumped on those S1 seeds right away. Should have let the eager beavers grow them out first. I can't imagine he would have sold out all stock without a restock if those seeds ended up legit.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> tahoe alien isn't clone only, you can pickup seeds from numerous seed banks. I am growing tangie(another easy to find seed) right now and it's straight tangerine peels. Right next to it is skywarden, zero smell. Most disappointing genetics i have had in my garden in several years. Shit my homemade blueberry crosses brought more terps to the table than this bland cross does.


Man I thought the same thing about skywarden. I have a bag seed in there with it that's just kicking skywarden ass. Very disappointed with skywarden.


----------



## growslut (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You dont get it cause your a fan boy nutswinger with not even a grow journal or a plant or even a tent to speak of.Come talk to me when you can actually grow something instead of riding around on peoples tail feathers.I have invested thousands in to this and actually give a shit about what I grow.You dont understand why a breeder wont pics of the supposed elite cuts he uses to make his seeds that's your problem.if you dont see any issue in any of this than that speaks volumes for yourself.
> 
> As far as logic goes I DO NOT WORK FOR LOGIC.
> I am a moderater on the forum that is not part of the seed store.there are other mods on that forum that are some of the coolest and down to earth people I know.they and I have contributed more to helping people and giving away shit including my time than 200 of you.dont speak like you know me.cause you dont know shit about me.
> I brought up some valid points that If you dont get than that's your problem.


Lol, you must be a real treat in person too. Thankfully I don't know you, I only know what you post as the non-smoking-weed-growing-outlaw who loves to post multiple pictures of his grows. And I can tell that you are sour. Sour to the soul. 

Like others mentioned, you do raise some valid points, you just sound like an ass-clown the way you bitch and moan to do it. 

I agree, I would love to see pictures of the mothers and the plants the seeds come from. And you have a valid point about Greenpoint IG, too. Is there a reason for not posting those pics @Gu~?

And btw, I'm always learning but completely happy with my grow situation and what my plants produce. Thanks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Hibernate is fire. I grew an entire pack. Every female was night time out your ass to sleep herb.


Damn it! 
(Thanks for the input.)


----------



## growslut (Sep 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> That looks a lot like the 2 Boom Town phenos I grew out few months back. I'm not really sure what Heisengrow is complaining about -- I've had nothing but success with Gu's product. Sure there may be better seedstock out there and clones are clearly superior if you are certain of their origins. However, for someone like myself, growing in a state that has successfully monopolized the right to grow, I must resort to seedstock to build my genetic library. On top of all this, I just started growing last year. Given my current capacity (I grow in a single 2'x4' tent in a 5'x5' closet), I stuck with the best, cheapest genetics I could find so I could get the experience necessary to grow the healthiest, tastiest and most aromatic cannabis plants. After growing out several of the Stardawg crosses, I've decided to mix in other genetics (Cannarado and Ethos) to try other non-Stardawg crosses.
> 
> My suggestion -- if you are unhappy with Greenpoint Seeds' products, stop buying them and stop talking about them.


100% This.

Well said! Btw, always impressed with your grows


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

Tons of strains are F1s or at least should be.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

They may or may not be F1s of stable IBL or landrace strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lol, you must be a real treat in person too. Thankfully I don't know you, I only know what you post as the non-smoking-weed-growing-outlaw who loves to post multiple pictures of his grows. And I can tell that you are sour. Sour to the soul.
> 
> Like others mentioned, you do raise some valid points, you just sound like an ass-clown the way you bitch and moan to do it.
> 
> ...


I'll b thefirst to tell you @Heisengrow is legit. Jus bc he doesnt smoke. So what. What does that have to do with anything. He jus tells it like it is. No filter. And to some people that's not the right way. But I'd trust people like that before I'd trust someone else. Me n heisen had our differences but once we got to talkin hes a good dude. He does it to support his bills. First rule of that. Dont get high on your own supply. And you wont ever see pics of flowering seeded up mothers. I've been here since about page 10. The beginning. And not one single pic of a mother ever. I've seen the stardawg dad several times. Nvr a mother. I honestly dont think Gu even grows. I think he has people grow for him. Producing the beans. He gives them the cuts, and he may either give them pollen or dust them himself. And he may do that to keep the heat off of him with the shipping going all over the world. Which is smart to a certain extent. And with clones there wouldnt need to be any selection. So honestly he could throw out that many beans out of a tent. But either way. You will never see a pic of a mother from Gu.


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No , Ive ran HH , I got PB in flower now
> N SW in veg.
> Any plant that will keep tossing new pistils and takes longer the 9-10 weeks isn’t a keeper in my room. Not a fan of this trate I’ve seen in every packView attachment 4202066


why does the stem get like this for? had it happen to one of mine or what is it called when this happens?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

@BigHornBuds what nutrients u running right now?


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No , Ive ran HH , I got PB in flower now
> N SW in veg.
> Any plant that will keep tossing new pistils and takes longer the 9-10 weeks isn’t a keeper in my room. Not a fan of this trate I’ve seen in every packView attachment 4202066


I had two show this trait early I tossed them both, neither was looking healthy...


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Damn it!
> (Thanks for the input.)


Hibernate is my favorite by far out of all th beans I popped, I have another 3 females going and keeping a male around to make some f2’s

Was one of the only strains, this and pioneer , that didn’t spit white pistils forever and they finished in manageable times , 58-63 days 

The strains that keep going forever and ever are all getting culled . The blizzard Bush pheno I am running it’s third time around , day 83 no signs of finishing again , the cured bud from two months ago is sub par to anything I have ever grown , the smell is very faint , flavor is off and very prone to mold being how fat it stacks and flower timeframe. The disclaimer here is that I only popped three beans of B.B. and got one female so this is all I’m judging on, I’ll post pics of it later but after testing the smoke , it will just be given to anyone who wants it 

The garlix I chopped last week has been drying about 10 days I guess , took a sample smoke , had no flavor at all, a bowl pack didn’t do much , so the clones will be culled also , again disclaimer for this one I only ran one female, not a full pack by any means.

Night rider got the full pack popped, my lemon candy pheno is great, after a cure it’s straight candy lemons and nail polish, but taking so long with the flower time, I’m really hoping for something nice in these hibernates 

Also have two maverick females that just showed sex, will be my first run with them soon.

I don’t talk much but I just smoked a very sativa leaning sour kush x deep blues from breeders boutique , and I am soaring....

With all these long post going on this one should fit right in

And @Chunky Stool I started out just trying to tell you how fire hibernate is... well to my liking, which is indica leaders that are potent as fuck and can put you down, or cut all anxiety asap. If that’s your cup of tea, I’d run them 


Now where did I put my keys...


----------



## big cfeezzie (Sep 20, 2018)

I Love Orange Blossom Special . Will buy more and i want to try cookies n chem. And you never now about skywarden I popped one bean got a female. Won't chop it down it might be some fire. Got 10 more to find that one. It might be in there. It will be a bit next run honeystomper, and sensi's Hindu kush.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did you figger out how to roll a joint with that green thingy?
> I get the paper and pot in there but can't lick the paper.
> lol
> My favorite strains so far is OBS and Cookies and Chem. LVTK has been the quickest finisher.


To be completely honest...I had some help.
My sons beautiful and brilliant Chilean girlfriend taught me (I really like this one and hope she sticks around)

Anyway, I'm terrible at directions but I'll give it shot.
First, that white filter thing - make tiny folds back and forth and then roll it over itself somewhat snug.
Drop your weed in and place the filter at the end.
Roll it all up together in one smooth motion.
Lick and stick.
Presto!
No more sticky clogged up resin dripping joints (that always manage to cover lips and fingers)
Just a smooth tokin joint. 

I cant roll these ones down my thigh yet but I'm workin on it.

And what "green thing"? Have those papers changed? Maybe I'm a lil too high and missing the wit here, lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

ChocoKush said:


> why does the stem get like this for? had it happen to one of mine or what is it called when this happens?


I think he's talking about hollow stems. 
I've also seen them on cannaventure & cult classics gear -- but to a lesser degree. 

It could be a deficiency (boron?) or PH might be a little too high. 

I should have taken pics of some of the freakish leaves I've seen on a few of my outdoor plants. LIke there were literally two leaves growing on one stem. Very odd... 

But that doesn't necessarily mean there's a problem. 

I have more problems with plants that grow like crazy but never get frosty. In fact, I've got another Texas Butter that may get chopped and tossed in the compost barrel today. (To be fair, I've got several TB phenos that are kicking ass with plenty of frost.)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

DM me what you got


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> how much for the pebble pusher pack?


DM me a trade or offer


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'll b thefirst to tell you @Heisengrow is legit. Jus bc he doesnt smoke. So what. What does that have to do with anything. He jus tells it like it is. No filter. And to some people that's not the right way. But I'd trust people like that before I'd trust someone else. Me n heisen had our differences but once we got to talkin hes a good dude. He does it to support his bills. First rule of that. Dont get high on your own supply. And you wont ever see pics of flowering seeded up mothers. I've been here since about page 10. The beginning. And not one single pic of a mother ever. I've seen the stardawg dad several times. Nvr a mother. I honestly dont think Gu even grows. I think he has people grow for him. Producing the beans. He gives them the cuts, and he may either give them pollen or dust them himself. And he may do that to keep the heat off of him with the shipping going all over the world. Which is smart to a certain extent. And with clones there wouldnt need to be any selection. So honestly he could throw out that many beans out of a tent. But either way. You will never see a pic of a mother from Gu.


Actually i do smoke just not all the time,Ive smoked twice this week but not like alot of others do.Im very casual smoker for sure,I have fucked up to many things in my grow area while being high so i just dont do it.Mis labeled cuts,threw away clones that were the wrong ones etc.I have way to many things going on with business and stuff to be high.Im one of them types that cant function while being stoned.Some people can but i cant.The purple punch i just finished up is actually super mellow stone.I tried that the other day before i went to bed.Was hard to tell i was even stoned.It was really more of a good feeling kind of high.I liked it.So yeah i do smoke but maybe once or twice a month or maybe more to try a different one i haven't tried,
My intention wasn't to bash Gu,I just personally think his business has geared to the more profitable side of things instead of actually making sure everything he puts out is stellar.When you get enough ballswingers saying there weed is top notch and they love it,I think it went to his head.He was prob like yeah that shit sucks but everyone loves it so ill just take these dispensary clones with whatever bubbfuk name they wanna give it and pair it up with stardawg.
@Gu~ please post a picture of wedding crasher mom or even the tomahawk mom seeded up so we can put this to bed.Can you please explain why none of the tomohawk crosses ive seen look remotely like GG4?One guy said every Tomahawk he grew sucked a fat ballsack.
cant remember who it was but it was here.Anyway i just mailed out the rest of those packs as promised.Hopefully things will change and Gu will start posting some fire breeder pics.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 20, 2018)

Damn!

He chopped those plants!

Got the look on my face like the pizza delivery guy with no tip.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

ChocoKush said:


> why does the stem get like this for? had it happen to one of mine or what is it called when this happens?


 Polypoid


----------



## natureboygrower (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> To be completely honest...I had some help.
> My sons beautiful and brilliant Chilean girlfriend taught me (I really like this one and hope she sticks around)
> 
> Anyway, I'm terrible at directions but I'll give it shot.
> ...


I liked the cardboard filters so much,I went with glass


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Polypoid


How did you determine it was polypoid bc of hollow stems?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How did you determine it was polypoid bc of hollow stems?


I’ve seen lots of people claim polyploid for a lot of traits, but I don’t think anyone’s actually proven polyploid for any of them.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

I like being medicated while farming since no heavy equipment is operated in my flower tent. Mistakes can happen though but being a bit on the OCD side I check and recheck my thoughts and work. I will also never again spray seedlings with Windex instead of water and Epsom Salt. I will never buy clear window cleaner again!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I liked the cardboard filters so much,I went with glassView attachment 4202192
> View attachment 4202196


Nice! I use business cards.. some are better than others  If I get a nice one I'll ask the person for a few extra


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve seen lots of people claim polyploid for a lot of traits, but I don’t think anyone’s actually proven polyploid for any of them.


Yeah hollow stems I dont believe is a trait of polypoid. Usually polyploid is extra plant material. Whenever the DNA sack is disrupted. Like a budding site not splitting and causing like two buds to grow together. Almost like fraternal twins that werent separated in the womb. And come out attached like siamese twins.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Like these.... both polyploids


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Lol, you must be a real treat in person too. Thankfully I don't know you, I only know what you post as the non-smoking-weed-growing-outlaw who loves to post multiple pictures of his grows. And I can tell that you are sour. Sour to the soul.
> 
> Like others mentioned, you do raise some valid points, you just sound like an ass-clown the way you bitch and moan to do it.
> 
> ...


And you sound like a ridiculous GPS shill. You show up to the thread saying you’ve grown about a dozen GPS strains within a few months...and all of them...favorites. Someone asks about a different strain, that one’s also favorite. You ask your girlfriend what she wants Gu to know...and she sticks out her pussy!?!? What?!

You also live near me, and claim that GPS is better than anything you could buy in the dispensaries nearby. Dude, the original clones grown by the growers that made them famous are readily available in SoCal. Cap’s personal stuff selected by him and grown with his input is sold in LA. CaliKushFarms that has a personal relationship with Karma has shops in LA. The stuff Gu is knocking off can be bought at a dozen places probably within a few miles of your door.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

So much tension and haterade in here.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @BigHornBuds what nutrients u running right now?


Megacrop. 
But I don’t think that has any factor in the polyploid because it’s not in every plant , I’ve had 1 or 2 plant in all packs show this characteristic.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> DM me a trade or offer


done


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Nice! I use business cards.. some are better than others  If I get a nice one I'll ask the person for a few extra


That's pretty clever 


natureboygrower said:


> I liked the cardboard filters so much,I went with glassView attachment 4202192
> View attachment 4202196


I like that. It looks really heavy and durable.
But, the thing I like most about those cardboard carbs...I can chuck it when done. No more nasty roach containers (though there may come a day I regret not saving them)


----------



## ChocoKush (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Like these.... both polyploids
> View attachment 4202226 View attachment 4202227


yup thats how my plant looked then got bud rot sadly

it was cherry d x stardawg


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Megacrop.
> But I don’t think that has any factor in the polyploid because it’s not in every plant , I’ve had 1 or 2 plant in all packs show this characteristic.



I only ask because when I first switched to MC I had that happen a few times.. Since then I've ran clones etc and it hasnt been back


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How did you determine it was polypoid bc of hollow stems?


No , hollow stems have nothing to do with polyploid. 
They have extra geans that make them want to triple & quad, grow stems sideways (like a cobra neck) self top, etc n make buds like this 
(Not my pics, just off the net) 
I’ve played with the idea in plants that don’t show any mutations other then triple n quad branching in hopes for increasing yields, it’s just not productive way at increasing yields.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So much tension and haterade in here.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I only ask because when I first switched to MC I had that happen a few times.. Since then I've ran clones etc and it hasnt been back


That plant in the pic has had the bad growth cut off , and is acting normal. 
But it’s still there in the makeup, just something i could deal without. 
I’m just focusing on faster flowering plants . 
I’m not huge on the chem smell n taste, I knew this going in . I’m not hating on GPS , I just figured why not trade them off to get something else? Instead of just letting them collect dust.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> @Gu~ nothing personal, just not my cup/cut of tea.


Aren't you a big fan of Hickok Haze? 



Tangerine_ said:


> So much tension and haterade in here.


I grabbed half a joint of Cookies n Chem from last night, and sat down to read 4 pages of the GPS thread. It's almost two hours later, and I'm reading proficient. I like the GPS seeds I've finished, and dang sure liked the prices I paid. That's all I got. Oh.....except didja hear that Mz Jill is selling seeds ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Aren't you a big fan of Hickok Haze?
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed half a joint of Cookies n Chem from last night, and sat down to read 4 pages of the GPS thread. It's almost two hours later, and I'm reading proficient. I like the GPS seeds I've finished, and dang sure liked the prices I paid. That's all I got. Oh.....except didja hear that Mz Jill is selling seeds ?


Hickok Haze has given me my best yield to date. I almost can’t believe it. This pic won 5 packs of seeds on IG , was really fun to grow , and watch 3’ Donkeys form.
The high on the bud is clear n smiley, with smells of wood, pine, chem, n pepper. Good for day time. The bag appeal isn’t there, 
The shadder is very racy & fast , not really Cannabis like, or maybe I need to make the dabs a lot smaller. 
I took 115g and did frozen QWIOS and got 21g of nice honey . It’s my go to day time smoke atm . 17% return . 
Just cooked a unit into coconut oil . 
Let you know next week how it turns out.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

big cfeezzie said:


> I Love Orange Blossom Special . Will buy more and i want to try cookies n chem. And you never now about skywarden I popped one bean got a female. Won't chop it down it might be some fire. Got 10 more to find that one. It might be in there. It will be a bit next run honeystomper, and sensi's Hindu kush.


I got 4 out of 5 females of S W. 
i forgot about the Full Moon Fevers. These plants smell !(high terps), of black liquorice. Outgrow even the CnC I had earlier. Gonna be monsters.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Like these.... both polyploids
> View attachment 4202226 View attachment 4202227


That text font would drive me nuts after about 5min of surfing the interwebs...


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 20, 2018)

Why are the side branching on the sundae stallion unwanted and considered a mutant trait? @Heisenbubble @whytewidow I'm not following or grasping the reason.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No , hollow stems have nothing to do with polyploid.
> They have extra geans that make them want to triple & quad, grow stems sideways (like a cobra neck) self top, etc n make buds like this
> (Not my pics, just off the net)
> I’ve played with the idea in plants that don’t show any mutations other then triple n quad branching in hopes for increasing yields, it’s just not productive way at increasing yields.


Oh ok. I misunderstood. I thought you pressing the stalk closed to show it was hollow. I completely missed what you were meaning. My bad man.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> Why are the side branching on the sundae stallion unwanted and considered a mutant trait? @Heisenbubble @whytewidow I'm not following or grasping the reason.


I wasnt meaning its unwanted. But they threw alot of mutant branches. Extra branches. That usually dont fully develope, not always. But alot of the times. Cause light blocking. Rob energy from other areas. I very very seldom flower a mutant. Some grow out of it. Some dont. The one heisen posted a pic of was mutant like crazy. Super close nodes with extra branches. Extra leaves, goofy structure. I would've chopped them too. Especially knowing the cross isnt the sundae driver #6 keeper pheno. Unless he got it straight from cannarado. Which I doubt he did.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Aren't you a big fan of Hickok Haze?
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed half a joint of Cookies n Chem from last night, and sat down to read 4 pages of the GPS thread. It's almost two hours later, and I'm reading proficient. I like the GPS seeds I've finished, and dang sure liked the prices I paid. That's all I got. Oh.....except didja hear that Mz Jill is selling seeds ?


Same, except I'm burnin some Sour Corey mixed w/ Apollo 11 
This threads a trip, huh?
I'm happy with what I've gotten from GP too
I have 2 killer cuts of Star Dawg I found in a pack of Top Dawgs SD IX and another pack to dig through and I'll _still_ run the GP packs I have right beside everything else.
Like the majority of gardeners here, I like variety and I like to hunt.

And yeah. I heard. Mz Jill is slinging packs. 
Shes using a Brian Berry Cough? I haven't seen anything that interest me so far but I _would_ grab a pack of Plushberry if one popped up in auction.

Its still a little early but as far as those Sundae Stallions go....





Im gonna finish em and smoke em


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt meaning its unwanted. But they threw alot of mutant branches. Extra branches. That usually dont fully develope, not always. But alot of the times. Cause light blocking. Rob energy from other areas. I very very seldom flower a mutant. Some grow out of it. Some dont. The one heisen posted a pic of was mutant like crazy. Super close nodes with extra branches. Extra leaves, goofy structure. I would've chopped them too. Especially knowing the cross isnt the sundae driver #6 keeper pheno. Unless he got it straight from cannarado. Which I doubt he did.


I thought it was a Pebble Pusher he'd posted that had those tight nodes and crazy branching.
The Sundae Stallions are doing this as well?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It does take some practice but I love those damn papers...even more than Raw cones. It did take me a bit to get that little cardboady filter thing right but once I did I was off and running.


My buddy rolls those and looks just like a cigarette, hes proud of it , but he really does have it down to an art. lol!


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt meaning its unwanted. But they threw alot of mutant branches. Extra branches. That usually dont fully develope, not always. But alot of the times. Cause light blocking. Rob energy from other areas. I very very seldom flower a mutant. Some grow out of it. Some dont. The one heisen posted a pic of was mutant like crazy. Super close nodes with extra branches. Extra leaves, goofy structure. I would've chopped them too. Especially knowing the cross isnt the sundae driver #6 keeper pheno. Unless he got it straight from cannarado. Which I doubt he did.


Makes sense. Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

I was going to run cake n chem with hibernate in the next rotation, but I'm having second thoughts about the CnC and might run OBS instead. 
As far as height & flower time go, cake n chem is probably more compatible with hibernate -- but it's untested.

I've got a bad case of analysis paralysis...


----------



## Lurpin (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was going to run cake n chem with hibernate in the next rotation, but I'm having second thoughts about the CnC and might run OBS instead.
> As far as height & flower time go, cake n chem is probably more compatible with hibernate -- but it's untested.
> 
> I've got a bad case of analysis paralysis...


I don't have either, but I want the OBS. That's what I would run.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisen. Your intentions are obviously destructive. trying to tear somebody down, not help Gu or others in the community.
It's clear Gu thinks you plan to start selling seeds yourself. What better way to launch a new business than to take a swipe at competition with a large customer base in their own backyard as you prepare to offer something you will say is "better".
Whatever, your credibility working for logic is 0%. Defend it how you want. the website you Mod on is filled with ads for the seed store, where customers and breeders get ripped off regularly. Customers who attempt to air their grievances with these shady deals have their posts deleted and get banned . . . by Mods. Like you. Great guys one and all, just following orders I'm sure. Not their fault.

You compare the GPS IG account to IG accounts of other breeders. How many of the sites you showed as examples run their own seedbank?
Compare the GPS IG account to other seedbanks and you may notice a lot more in common. 
Do you think Shantibaba from MNS is a "real breeder"?
When was the last time Shanti or one of his minions posted pics of Shanti's test grows or parent plants (not counting US operations or CBD lines)?
Shanti has always said he wants to see what the customers do with his lines when asked to show pics of his selections, test runs or breeding stock.

Gu combines a well known, proven male with well known cuts that people outside limited circles/areas cannot get.
Stardawg is an IBL, Tres dawg was already stabilized version of Chem D, outcrossed to the sibling, Chem 4. Later releases from TopDawg are even more inbred.
The line is used by almost every big breeder in some way because it is so consistent in delivering positive traits to a cross.
There is no better way to test the genetics of a male than to run it against multiple different females and see what comes out.
At this point, then, the genetic contribution that he controls is documented and predictable.
The females he crosses it with though are another issue, and he is limited in options there are customers want the stardawg male crossed with specific cuts. Not some random selection from Grower X.
These "hot cut of the day" lines are usually polyhybrids whose reputation is based on a single cutting, usually because they have such a varied pedigree that they are nowhere near stable. F1s from cuts like this are likely to be highly variable on the mothers side. The typical GPS customer does not understand pheno spread ratios from F1s, or even what the range of phenos the mother cuts would throw look like if they were selfed or taken to F2 with a sibling male.
GPS OG x Stardawg crosses should be some of the more predictable lines, but GPS customer consistently get frustrated when the extreme OG females like TK or ghost throw phenos that display common OG traits like popcorn buds and viney branches. Then these same growers complain about lines having too much stardawg in them.
Ridiculous and impossible to please. This thread is filled with complaints that come from this ignorance.
I'd like to assume that you know better as a mod on a big cannabis ripoff site, but as you stated yourself we don't know you, man.
You claim to have a veg room filled with every elite cut the people of this site dream about, yet you fill your recirculating system with GPS seed plants.
Yeah, you are a hard one to figure out H.



ChocoKush said:


> why does the stem get like this for? had it happen to one of mine or what is it called when this happens?


The flattened stem shown in your picture is called Fasciation. It is a fairly uncommon mutation, but does occur on occasion.
I have seen it on cookie crosses in the past, as well as skunk. 
If bighorn is saying he sees it on every GPS strain, I'd ask followup questions on which specific strain before making a guess on where it comes from.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was going to run cake n chem with hibernate in the next rotation, but I'm having second thoughts about the CnC and might run OBS instead.
> As far as height & flower time go, cake n chem is probably more compatible with hibernate -- but it's untested.
> 
> I've got a bad case of analysis paralysis...


Snap out of it Chunky!
Run the cake n chem.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same, except I'm burnin some Sour Corey mixed w/ Apollo 11
> This threads a trip, huh?
> I'm happy with what I've gotten from GP too
> I have 2 killer cuts of Star Dawg I found in a pack of SD1X and another pack to dig through and I'll _still_ run the GP packs I have right beside everything else.
> ...


Ha! I just changed my avatar to my pure plushberry from an earlier season. Sweet grapes. 
This season has not produced RIU worthy yet.


----------



## growslut (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Actually i do smoke just not all the time,Ive smoked twice this week but not like alot of others do.Im very casual smoker for sure,I have fucked up to many things in my grow area while being high so i just dont do it.Mis labeled cuts,threw away clones that were the wrong ones etc.I have way to many things going on with business and stuff to be high.Im one of them types that cant function while being stoned.Some people can but i cant.The purple punch i just finished up is actually super mellow stone.I tried that the other day before i went to bed.Was hard to tell i was even stoned.It was really more of a good feeling kind of high.I liked it.So yeah i do smoke but maybe once or twice a month or maybe more to try a different one i haven't tried,
> My intention wasn't to bash Gu,I just personally think his business has geared to the more profitable side of things instead of actually making sure everything he puts out is stellar.When you get enough ballswingers saying there weed is top notch and they love it,I think it went to his head.He was prob like yeah that shit sucks but everyone loves it so ill just take these dispensary clones with whatever bubbfuk name they wanna give it and pair it up with stardawg.
> @Gu~ please post a picture of wedding crasher mom or even the tomahawk mom seeded up so we can put this to bed.Can you please explain why none of the tomohawk crosses ive seen look remotely like GG4?One guy said every Tomahawk he grew sucked a fat ballsack.
> cant remember who it was but it was here.Anyway i just mailed out the rest of those packs as promised.Hopefully things will change and Gu will start posting some fire breeder pics.


I can get down with this post. You raise some valid questions. And count me in as another who would like to see pics of Greenpoint's plants

Keep smoking more weed, bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Ha! I just changed my avatar to my pure plushberry from an earlier season. Sweet grapes.
> This season has not produced RIU worthy yet.


Plushberry is still one of my all time favorites.
Not sure why.
It's not super high in THC but the flavor and effect were spot on. 

Almost cried when I lost that cut -- from pure stupidity and laziness.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 20, 2018)

Any one grown out the stardawg bx2 that was released a while back?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Heisen. Your intentions are obviously destructive. trying to tear somebody down, not help Gu or others in the community.
> It's clear Gu thinks you plan to start selling seeds yourself. What better way to launch a new business than to take a swipe at competition with a large customer base in their own backyard as you prepare to offer something you will say is "better".
> Whatever, your credibility working for logic is 0%. Defend it how you want. the website you Mod on is filled with ads for the seed store, where customers and breeders get ripped off regularly. Customers who attempt to air their grievances with these shady deals have their posts deleted and get banned . . . by Mods. Like you. Great guys one and all, just following orders I'm sure. Not their fault.
> 
> ...


ffs.. the thread was just getting back on track!!


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 20, 2018)

Great post cpt 

I feel like the part that talks about the plants and the moms showing diff things is spot on .. 

Personally i like smoking new flavors but don't buy seeds of them because there super poly hybrids and growing them would be a crapshoot .. if the mom has over 2 or 3 parents i skip it 

Think about it like this u might grow them and wanna make ya own crosses now its still a f1 but genetically it has over 6 to 8 parents what do u expect to get ? Also what are u tryna improve? Breeding should have goals and 95% of people doing this have no real goal just profits


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 20, 2018)

Dynamite diesel still has a ways to go. Thinking I’m going to have to chop earlier than I’d like . It’s getting chilly and it’s been a very wet grow season


----------



## Sebud (Sep 20, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Holy shat.... what a crazy read. Like steppin back in time. No real dog in the fight but it's funny to see the same fuckin' dogfight going on for decades now....
> 
> Bottom line here....when you >aren't< connected (aka..have a life beyond the plant)..hearing about jbeezy or Berner or whoever the latest pot dick swinger is who has >>>THE<<< cut of whatever is hot that the kiddies want....and then hearing those who know them well enough to receive said cuts then BRAG they have the same cuts... I dunno...WTF is all of that for? Is it anything more than a circle jerk.....comparin dick size? Nope. (unless you wanna share what you speak of...LOL)
> 
> ...


Right On


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about. 
---
How do "breeders" decide what to cross when creating new strains? 
Do they just chuck anything they can get their hands on and see if it sticks?

I roll a LOT of joints, but rarely use only one strain. Blending different strains provides a ton of variety and the combinations are usually better than the stand-alone version. 

But not all combinations are great. 

It's kinda like cooking with sweet & savory. The balance is what makes it good. 

If I was a breeder, I'd sample lots of blends to see what pairs well before actually committing. 


See, told you I was clueless...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Great post cpt
> 
> I feel like the part that talks about the plants and the moms showing diff things is spot on ..
> 
> ...


Dude what? How does a plant have over two parents? Did someone start making the first genetically engineered seeds?

If you’re saying you won’t buy any strain that has multiple lineages in it....well, good luck buying anything. I guess you’re hunting down those old BOEL landrace seeds, huh?

So you won’t buy Wedding Cake seeds, but you will buy Wedding Cake x Stardawg seeds, cuz somehow that will stabilize things???

And the irony is that you’re supporting GPS, which is literally the definition of a cash grab. Gu does zero selection on his own. He was given the Stardawg male. He crosses it to whatever elite clone he can get his hands on. There’s no thought or intention behind his “breeding” other than, “is this female popular? Then throw her in too”. Then he sells as many of his untested seeds as he possibly can. Gu’s goal is profit. Not to make cannabis better, not to produce something specific and new.

And you all are happy with it because it means cheap seeds. Let’s stop pretending like things aren’t what they are. GPS is concerned about minimizing costs and maximizing profit, and everyone here is a fan because it means $30 packs for them.

Are you not seeing the contradictions here?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Any one grown out the stardawg bx2 that was released a while back?


always wondered why this wasn't the flagship strain?


----------



## growslut (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> And you sound like a ridiculous GPS shill. You show up to the thread saying you’ve grown about a dozen GPS strains within a few months...and all of them...favorites. Someone asks about a different strain, that one’s also favorite. You ask your girlfriend what she wants Gu to know...and she sticks out her pussy!?!? What?!
> 
> You also live near me, and claim that GPS is better than anything you could buy in the dispensaries nearby. Dude, the original clones grown by the growers that made them famous are readily available in SoCal. Cap’s personal stuff selected by him and grown with his input is sold in LA. CaliKushFarms that has a personal relationship with Karma has shops in LA. The stuff Gu is knocking off can be bought at a dozen places probably within a few miles of your door.


You seem to know a lot about the cannabis community and I appreciate when I learn from your posts, @jayblaze710. But like I said earlier, I don't understand your venom directed at Greenpoint or Gu~. I get it that you would like to see more information, and that's valid. 

As for LA, what dispensaries are carrying the level of clones of the same quality of most GPS strains? If you know a spot in the greater LA area, I'd love to hear it. I used to search far and wide for the best weed at the best deal. I'm happier growing my own than anything I found in the dispensary.

And I haven't grown a dozen GPS strains, its closer to 3 dozen. I guess I get why you think I say all are my favorites because that's when I usually jump in and say when I liked something. And a few of my favorites are lesser known strains like Boomtown and Maverick. But not every GPS strain has been a favorite. I bought Raindance with high hopes, and I know it gets a lot of love on here. And I don't feel that its my duty to say how my plants were underwhelming. There are a few other strains that I feel this way. But after growing the 3 dozen GPS strains I went through and sorted into 3 categories--(1) can't wait to run again (2)want to run again (3)unlikely to run again. The first category was twice as big as the 2nd. And I think there were only 6 GPS strains in category (3) that I am not excited to run again.

I just focus on the stuff I like, and its no secret that I like GPS. And it still makes my girlfriend stick out her pussy~


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2018)

holy shite what the hell is going on in here.
Since when do breeders show their moms and grows. Some1 please go get a link to a topdog mom and grow thread. All I see is breeders reposting other peoples plants on IG, maybe its me.

Heisen.. I know you know your shit about growing but I think your problem with the stallions may have been to strong of light, causing plant not to stretch and stressing them. Just a thought since you just built those crazy lights.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about.
> ---
> How do "breeders" decide what to cross when creating new strains?
> Do they just chuck anything they can get their hands on and see if it sticks?
> ...


In my opinion, true breeding boils down to selection. The best breeders pop a lot of seeds, select the best parents and try to create something where both parents enhance each other and create something new or better. 

This is why Bodhi is so well respected. He’s one of the only breeders that has found multiple males that continually produce great offspring. 

Karma is another one. He works lines for multiple generations and has a stellar reputation for choosing his breeding parents. 

While Seed Junky gets a lot of flack for the herms, nobody can deny his success in continually producing new and amazing crosses that people want. He’s working his Wedding Cake line multiple generations at this point. He has multiple backcrosses and incrosses. 

This is why I have such an issue with people calling Gu a breeder. Because breeding is all about selection and intention. I don’t see any here.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> holy shite what the hell is going on in here.
> Since when do breeders show their moms and grows. Some1 please go get a link to a topdog mom and grow thread. All I see is breeders reposting other peoples plants on IG, maybe its me.
> 
> Heisen.. I know you know your shit about growing but I think your problem with the stallions may have been to strong of light, causing plant not to stretch and stressing them. Just a thought since you just built those crazy lights.


Archive, Karma, SJG, Bodhi, Compound, Exotic, Cannarado, In House...

Just because Topdawg doesn’t, doesn’t mean nobody does. Almost everyone does. 

And nobody is ever questioning Topdawg’s genetics because he’s been working with Chem longer than almost anybody.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2018)

So Greenpoint isn’t all it could be to each and all. Some criticisms are absolutely valid. I also tend to like a simple momin the mix and have several like that. Most of us , I think, are aware of potential issues. Most of the Gu Gear I have done are wonderfully potent and some strains are very different from each other. Better than most.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dude what? How does a plant have over two parents? Did someone start making the first genetically engineered seeds?
> 
> If you’re saying you won’t buy any strain that has multiple lineages in it....well, good luck buying anything. I guess you’re hunting down those old BOEL landrace seeds, huh?
> 
> ...


Do you think the RIU posts about fire GPS plants (including pics) are fake? 

Or do you think people are afraid to make bad reports? (definitely possible) 

I'm serious. 

I see fire coming from $30 packs of seeds, which doesn't seem like a bad thing. 

But as I've stated before, running untested beans makes me nervous. 

Hell, I even said I wouldn't pay anything for testers -- then went and bought 2 packs of cake n chem @ $27...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Same, except I'm burnin some Sour Corey mixed w/ Apollo 11
> This threads a trip, huh?
> I'm happy with what I've gotten from GP too
> I have 2 killer cuts of Star Dawg I found in a pack of SD1X and another pack to dig through and I'll _still_ run the GP packs I have right beside everything else.
> ...


Best ones I've seen so far. Lookn good. Nice n frosty. Hows the nose on her


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2018)

Ok I don't know anything about Sundae driver growth but I did find 1 grow journal by a lumberjack bud he is growing SD #9 and its super compact. Heisen you may have just chopped Sundae driver dominate ladies. heres a link to his grow at 40 days of veg.
https://growdiaries.com/diaries/13780-sundae-driver-9-future-mother


----------



## boybelue (Sep 20, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I had two show this trait early I tossed them both, neither was looking healthy...


The 2 pounder strain from kiwi seeds does this , sometimes the main will get almost flat and wide and the branches will stay small and are sporadically located , just weird.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> always wondered why this wasn't the flagship strain?


I have a pack I may get into this winter, I was hoping some one had already taken the plunge and might have some thoughts on it. Lots of choices in the vault.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Archive, Karma, SJG, Bodhi, Compound, Exotic, Cannarado, In House...
> 
> Just because Topdawg doesn’t, doesn’t mean nobody does. Almost everyone does.
> 
> And nobody is ever questioning Topdawg’s genetics because he’s been working with Chem longer than almost anybody.


All but bodhi and karma on this list are pollen chuckers. Although sjb is working his lines now I believe. But they are Not breeders. In house jus had a blow up with herms/males in fem packs. In house doesnt really test. I know this bc I test for him. Although i wouldn't call it that. Bc even if the testers come up shit he still releases them. Cannarado has had several shit shows of fuck ups in the last 6 months. Hes a chucker. He doesnt select from 100s of plants. Anyone who releases more than 10 strains a year is not a breeder. They cant be. It's impossible. To release that many stable strains unless you use the same exact parents that are super stable jus different phenos of each. In which they do not do. Compound releases every month it seems like. You can not work lines that fast idc. I know how long it takes to turn around. And once s month isnt it. Exotic also a chucker. Look at his Tina line. None of tested. All released for 100s of dollars. And the shit herms. Again not a breeder. Chucker. Just my opinion.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Archive, Karma, SJG, Bodhi, Compound, Exotic, Cannarado, In House...
> 
> Just because Topdawg doesn’t, doesn’t mean nobody does. Almost everyone does.
> 
> And nobody is ever questioning Topdawg’s genetics because he’s been working with Chem longer than almost anybody.



Well I agree with you on some of those. Archive,Exotic,Karma and Bodhi are all outstanding.

But please don't put Compound in the same sentence as them. Tiger is a fokking thieve he stole my boy Inkognyto male Chem d x Sour D ibl porned him to anything he could get his hands on and used that money to build a website and seed co.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2018)

any way back to GU non testers since he doesn't test..

Cowboy cookies day 20


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Archive, Karma, SJG, Bodhi, Compound, Exotic, Cannarado, In House...
> 
> Just because Topdawg doesn’t, doesn’t mean nobody does. Almost everyone does.
> 
> And nobody is ever questioning Topdawg’s genetics because he’s been working with Chem longer than almost anybody.


You basically answered every comment the same way i was thinking,Especially archive,That dude is steady posting pics of his new moms and pics of the plants that are being crossed.
I completely agree a seed "breeder" should have a way to test what they are growing.Everyone who buys greenpoint is a glorified tester paying for the seeds.Ive finally just gotten fed up with it after this last run because i have been after sundae driver for a minute.I know 1 guy with it and he wont come off it.Dude asking me why if i have cuts would i be running them is because i was in hopes to find something close or similar,But after gu dropped the ball about getting his clones from kind love that was it for me.Its bullshit he is name dropping these cuts with no pictures of the moms he is even using.I took his word that he was using true elite cuts but i guess that is BS also.
Jbeezy been doing the big pheno hunts for a while.He was on the farm for a while using rockwool and green caps testing out hundreds of plants on tables.I have respect for the way he does it and have read every post he made on that forum.
Its a fact that some strains just wont produce good offspring.This should be Gu's job to throw that shit in the trash and go back to square 1.Not keep selling the seeds like that tired ass hickock haze that been discontinued.Its not discontinued.Dollars to donuts he still has that ghost train cut sitting in a room with stardawg and and a leaf blower on High.
This is the Sundae cut i was after and the only reason i wanted them testers.Would Love to see the sundae driver Gu is using.I would bet my eyebrows he wont post a pic of wedding crasher,or any of the new moms he is using to make these seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You basically answered every comment the same way i was thinking,Especially archive,That dude is steady posting pics of his new moms and pics of the plants that are being crossed.
> I completely agree a seed "breeder" should have a way to test what they are growing.Everyone who buys greenpoint is a glorified tester paying for the seeds.Ive finally just gotten fed up with it after this last run because i have been after sundae driver for a minute.I know 1 guy with it and he wont come off it.Dude asking me why if i have cuts would i be running them is because i was in hopes to find something close or similar,But after gu dropped the ball about getting his clones from kind love that was it for me.Its bullshit he is name dropping these cuts with no pictures of the moms he is even using.I took his word that he was using true elite cuts but i guess that is BS also.
> Jbeezy been doing the big pheno hunts for a while.He was on the farm for a while using rockwool and green caps testing out hundreds of plants on tables.I have respect for the way he does it and have read every post he made on that forum.
> Its a fact that some strains just wont produce good offspring.This should be Gu's job to throw that shit in the trash and go back to square 1.Not keep selling the seeds like that tired ass hickock haze that been discontinued.Its not discontinued.Dollars to donuts he still has that ghost train cut sitting in a room with stardawg and and a leaf blower on High.
> ...


That's not #6 I dont believe. It doesnt look like it. #6 has the best flavor and higher thc count. Has double serrations. And turns colors on the bottom of the fans and throw only 9 blade fans. No more. That cut looks very nice tho.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's not #6 I dont believe. It doesnt look like it. #6 has the best flavor and higher thc count. Has double serrations. And turns colors on the bottom of the fans and throw only 9 blade fans. No more. That cut looks very nice tho.


I think he told me it was 4,I have to go back back and look at my messages.hes hard to get a hold of but he wouldnt come off it.I saw a cut yesterday that looks straight up amazing.Check out lemonmeringuecake.Nukin futs the colors and density on it.I highly doubt that cut will be floating around any time soon.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think he told me it was 4,I have to go back back and look at my messages.hes hard to get a hold of but he wouldnt come off it.I saw a cut yesterday that looks straight up amazing.Check out lemonmeringuecake.Nukin futs the colors and density on it.I highly doubt that cut will be floating around any time soon.


I seen it. #4 is jus as good. I've smoked both. #4 jus doesnt have the colorful bag appeal like 6 does.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You basically answered every comment the same way i was thinking,Especially archive,That dude is steady posting pics of his new moms and pics of the plants that are being crossed.
> I completely agree a seed "breeder" should have a way to test what they are growing.Everyone who buys greenpoint is a glorified tester paying for the seeds.Ive finally just gotten fed up with it after this last run because i have been after sundae driver for a minute.I know 1 guy with it and he wont come off it.Dude asking me why if i have cuts would i be running them is because i was in hopes to find something close or similar,But after gu dropped the ball about getting his clones from kind love that was it for me.Its bullshit he is name dropping these cuts with no pictures of the moms he is even using.I took his word that he was using true elite cuts but i guess that is BS also.
> Jbeezy been doing the big pheno hunts for a while.He was on the farm for a while using rockwool and green caps testing out hundreds of plants on tables.I have respect for the way he does it and have read every post he made on that forum.
> Its a fact that some strains just wont produce good offspring.This should be Gu's job to throw that shit in the trash and go back to square 1.Not keep selling the seeds like that tired ass hickock haze that been discontinued.Its not discontinued.Dollars to donuts he still has that ghost train cut sitting in a room with stardawg and and a leaf blower on High.
> ...


If you had actually finished that crop, you'd have more information to work with. 

Not saying you are wrong either. 
Based on your business objectives, it actually makes perfect sense to cut your risk in order to avoid an "unknown state". 

Buuuuut... you've gotta admit it's also possible that you chopped plants that could have turned out fine. 

How many people have complained about "duck foot" leaves and other weird growth in cookie crosses but still ended up with a great finished product?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you had actually finished that crop, you'd have more information to work with.
> 
> Not saying you are wrong either.
> Based on your business objectives, it actually makes perfect sense to cut your risk in order to avoid an "unknown state".
> ...


I look for plants that check ALL the boxes not just 1.Plant needs to veg decent,have good structure,low leaf to calyx ratio.All that stuff adds up as well as potency,bag appeal etc.
If a plant takes a month in RDWC to get a foot tall i have no time for it dont care how good it is.Alot of breeders will select plants based on vigor also.Ive been an artist for 20 years i have a pretty good eye for detail and seeing how things work.None of them plants were worth shit.Ive been down this road in the past and regretted wasting so much time on them.I do have a few snake oils and the lucky7s still on a flood table doing single node flips,Mostly boys so far but ill prob let them finish,Not gonna run anymore GP and thats that.This is what im talking about,WIFI43 after a 3 week veg no joke.Plant was a monster,very strong,good producer.


----------



## noob246 (Sep 20, 2018)

welp, back to square 1 thought I found where my seeds were coming from changed my mind.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

noob246 said:


> welp, back to square 1 thought I found where my seeds were coming from changed my mind.


I wouldnt stop buying GP.Gu's seeds are fine and alot of people find good keepers ,its just all about what your expectations are really.I personally am looking for specific traits and genetics close to the clones that im in search of.If i was after a wed cake cross and GU was tossing pollen at a clone that wasnt wed cake but some other shit someone called wed cake,you can see how that would be a problem for me.But if you just looking for some good bud to roll up and smoke with your homies than your all set.


----------



## noob246 (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I wouldnt stop buying GP.Gu's seeds are fine and alot of people find good keepers ,its just all about what your expectations are really.I personally am looking for specific traits and genetics close to the clones that im in search of.If i was after a wed cake cross and GU was tossing pollen at a clone that wasnt wed cake but some other shit someone called wed cake,you can see how that would be a problem for me.But if you just looking for some good bud to roll up and smoke with your homies than your all set.


I mean I get your point but at the same time I'm really put off by misrepresentation, I really have limited space and want to have choice bud. If something is questionable on the site I already think I'd be better off dealing with someone straight forward. I'm only starting to get into this but with everything I do I research a ton and try to make the best decision the first time. I'll be looking a bit more to see what the best option is before deciding.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I got 4 out of 5 females of S W.
> i forgot about the Full Moon Fevers. These plants smell !(high terps), of black liquorice. Outgrow even the CnC I had earlier. Gonna be monsters.


Wait...which one has the black licorice/anise terps?
Please tell me its not the CnC. I know some people really dig those flavors but they make me gag. Maybe I drank to much Sambuca in my youth.


Chunky Stool said:


> I was going to run cake n chem with hibernate in the next rotation, but I'm having second thoughts about the CnC and might run OBS instead.
> As far as height & flower time go, cake n chem is probably more compatible with hibernate -- but it's untested.
> 
> I've got a bad case of analysis paralysis...


You never know which way the seeds will lean so I say go with whatever "flavor" profile that's peaked your interest and top and train as ya go.


whytewidow said:


> Best ones I've seen so far. Lookn good. Nice n frosty. Hows the nose on her


So far the terps for the one closest to harvest are very sweet, almost sickly sweet with lots of vanilla cream.
#2 is a couple wks behind with weaker terps but they're still some sweetness.
#3 is also sweet but not as creamy. I had my friend stick her nose in the bud (shes preggo and can smell everything!!) and she said its smells like raspberry cotton candy and Fig Newtons, lol.
I can say for certain, the S.Driver dominated in these because I'm not detecting any Star Dawg funk at all.

This isn't really a fair comparison, but I favor these over the one Pebble Pusher I have going. The Sundae Drivers have the PP beat in terps and frost.

But we'll see how everything shakes out once they're dried and cured up a bit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 20, 2018)

noob246 said:


> I mean I get your point but at the same time I'm really put off by misrepresentation, I really have limited space and want to have choice bud. If something is questionable on the site I already think I'd be better off dealing with someone straight forward. I'm only starting to get into this but with everything I do I research a ton and try to make the best decision the first time. I'll be looking a bit more to see what the best option is before deciding.


Ask gu to post up.some.solid breeder pics of his moms hes using and we can get this show on the road.getting super excited to see them.the crickets are definitely chirping


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

Truly wished Gu would work some of his lines like he tested in the old days. Maybe he can't for some reason. His test threads are dandy. I think the club salesmen get to him,lol, monster cookies, redheaded stepwhatever, S1 deal, new line of testers, the almost MAC1 deal, etc. I garuntee he could find a male out of his own work if he tried, give it a name, and start nailing things with it. Or females for that matter. But just pipe dreamin. Has been a wild ride since 13-14 or the beginning, thats for sure. He's got his reasons, its his rodeo.


----------



## noob246 (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ask gu to post up.some.solid breeder pics of his moms hes using and we can get this show on the road.getting super excited to see them.the crickets are definitely chirping


You know it's funny, last night when I was on the site debating wether or not I would by trying them, I thought it would be nice to see some parent pics.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wait...which one has the black licorice/anise terps?
> Please tell me its not the CnC. I know some people really dig those flavors but they make me gag. Maybe I drank to much Sambuca in my youth.
> 
> You never know which way the seeds will lean so I say go with whatever "flavor" profile that's peaked your interest and top and train as ya go.
> ...


The FMF's. They smell goooood! Instant 2nd sniff. Sundance Kid has some grape terps is 2nd, 3rd is Sky Warden or OBS


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ask gu to post up.some.solid breeder pics of his moms hes using and we can get this show on the road.getting super excited to see them.the crickets are definitely chirping


That's not gonna happen man. Its jus not. Theres 1410 pages with not.one single pic from him of a clone or mother.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 20, 2018)

Unless you are breeding and using genetic testing to identify specific traits it’s any huckers guess as to what comes out. You are a chucker. Bodhi, Karma, Exotic Mike, Arjan, jbeezy, Crockett, Josey Wales, orgnkid, cornbreadricky. All chuckers. I still don’t even use that term in a derogatory fashion. I breed tomatoes as well as chickens. Brad Gates is famous for breeding amazing tomatoes. He’s a chucker too. Let’s not make this something it’s not. Let not make it some amazing scientific discovery finding a killer cross. It’s not something inaccessible. All the tools are there for you. The rest is just ego.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Cookies n Chem pistils starting to turn. She is dripping in frost. Shes has a bit of clawing going on. Not sure why. Shes getting nothing but water now. And has been for the last 3 feedings. Shes coming down at 70 days regardless. So I can spread the legs on the gorgeous Blueberry Sunset. And I have another chem 91 s1 i wanna get in the Samsung flower tent. I have one in flower already. But it's under a modded Mars 192 reflector series. It grows some frosty as nugs though. Jus not the yield like the strips.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 20, 2018)

Bout to grind up some 45 day cure OBS. Smells fucking amazing.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 20, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Any one grown out the stardawg bx2 that was released a while back?


I have 5 unsexed I'll be flipping in a Couple weeks.
Should be sexing here shortly could see parts enlarging....


----------



## See green (Sep 20, 2018)

Cookies and chem,,this one now smells like a yellow starburst tastes


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 20, 2018)

Back to our regularly scheduled programming...

My two outdoor Sundance Kid ladies are damn close. I have one that leans towards mom and one that has characteristics of both.

The Sherbet leaner

 

And the combo



Going to scope them tomorrow after work, pretty sure #2 is coming down, #1 may go another week. We'll see...


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 20, 2018)

This is that Blizzard Bush I was talking about earlier

84 days of flower, still white pistils all over, 90% cloudy the rest amber

Huge yield , but mid grade smoke, very faint flavor and smell

2 gallon hempy bucket 

     

Magoo


----------



## See green (Sep 20, 2018)

This one has more of the funky chem smells so far.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 20, 2018)

Before we get totally back on track and since this is the only place I run into you, @AmericanGrower508 How did those banana f3s or whatever turn out? I believe you said they were the same beans cbanana was found in.? Any banana flavor?

Edit for gp related content: Just dusted a couple branches on 2 purple badlands with a bluecaliyo x starfighter male. Seemed like a decent pairing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> This is that Blizzard Bush I was talking about earlier
> 
> 84 days of flower, still white pistils all over, 90% cloudy the rest amber
> 
> ...


I had a pheno of bodega bubblegum that went 9 weeks and was still throwing white pistils. 
Like yours, the terps aren't that great but it might be because I assumed she was going to finish 10 days sooner and cut back on the food too early.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Unless you are breeding and using genetic testing to identify specific traits it’s any huckers guess as to what comes out. You are a chucker. Bodhi, Karma, Exotic Mike, Arjan, jbeezy, Crockett, Josey Wales, orgnkid, cornbreadricky. All chuckers. I still don’t even use that term in a derogatory fashion. I breed tomatoes as well as chickens. Brad Gates is famous for breeding amazing tomatoes. He’s a chucker too. Let’s not make this something it’s not. Let not make it some amazing scientific discovery finding a killer cross. It’s not something inaccessible. All the tools are there for you. The rest is just ego.


Right but a lot of it is the process.. If you select a special pappy and chuck with a special gal.. run a couple handfuls yourself.. have others test them under different conditions etc that has a lot to do with things too..



socaljoe said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled programming...
> 
> My two outdoor Sundance Kid ladies are damn close. I have one that leans towards mom and one that has characteristics of both.
> 
> ...


Well done  thats one that Im actually really lookin forward to.. seen lots of good reports


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> idk man.. @Heisengrow is a pretty straight shooter.. imo not the type to just cut his shit down for the sake of likes or to spite anybody/thing.. Im sure he would have rather been happy and gotten good results.. Im sure he will respond to you personally and Im not caping for anybody but to act like he doesnt bring up legitimate points isnt really fair either..
> 
> This thread gets off the tracks sometimes but if someone has issues I think its good they bring them up.. Maybe the SS just has issues.. maybe those issues should have been caught in testing etc. *Would you rather HG just not say anything?*
> 
> edit: this fukn thread be flying.. I gotta refresh it more often.. carry on


This a 100 times. 

Are people just supposed to not voice discontent at the risk of "offending" someone or being told you're "measuring dicks?"

Fuck that, if I got shit to say I say it and expect others to do the same. Civil discourse is a good thing, imo. Just keep it adult like.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This a 100 times.
> 
> Are people just supposed to not voice discontent at the risk of "offending" someone or being told you're "measuring dicks?"
> 
> Fuck that, if I got shit to say I say it and expect others to do the same. Civil discourse is a good thing, imo. *Just keep it adult like*.


I curse you with a pox.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Well done  thats one that Im actually really lookin forward to.. seen lots of good reports


Thanks man. Not too shabby for outdoor. 

I can only go off what they're telling me right now, but I think Sundance is well worth running. The Sherb leaner smells of raspberry candy with a hint of ripe melon, that smell you get through the rind before cutting. The other one is like a general fruity smell with a heavy chemical cleaner presence.

Overall I've been really pleased with how they've performed this whole grow. My most trouble free plants by far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> That looks a lot like the 2 Boom Town phenos I grew out few months back. I'm not really sure what Heisengrow is complaining about -- I've had nothing but success with Gu's product. Sure there may be better seedstock out there and clones are clearly superior if you are certain of their origins. However, for someone like myself, growing in a state that has successfully monopolized the right to grow, I must resort to seedstock to build my genetic library. On top of all this, I just started growing last year. Given my current capacity (I grow in a single 2'x4' tent in a 5'x5' closet), I stuck with the best, cheapest genetics I could find so I could get the experience necessary to grow the healthiest, tastiest and most aromatic cannabis plants. After growing out several of the Stardawg crosses, I've decided to mix in other genetics (Cannarado and Ethos) to try other non-Stardawg crosses.
> 
> My suggestion -- if you are unhappy with Greenpoint Seeds' products, stop buying them and stop talking about them.


I don't think our two plants look much alike, imo. And I'm not the type to take suggestions on what I should and shouldn't talk about but you do you and I'll do me.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't think our two plants look much alike, imo. And I'm not the type to take suggestions on what I should and shouldn't talk about but you do you and I'll do me.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> This is that Blizzard Bush I was talking about earlier
> 
> 84 days of flower, still white pistils all over, 90% cloudy the rest amber
> 
> ...


Hey, Magoo. Here's my bb at 82 days. Probably gonna take her down this weekend; 84, 85. I haven't been able to smell anything for 5 days(edit for clarification:loss of smell is due to allergies, not bb's lack of scent) but last check she was creamy onion.
I totally fubard these plants, I know. Gotta redial in my recycled soil for these longer flowering ladies.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 20, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Before we get totally back on track and since this is the only place I run into you, @AmericanGrower508 How did those banana f3s or whatever turn out? I believe you said they were the same beans cbanana was found in.? Any banana flavor?
> 
> Edit for gp related content: Just dusted a couple branches on 2 purple badlands with a bluecaliyo x starfighter male. Seemed like a decent pairing.


I have 2 phenos both smell of banana. #3 smells of banana peels or fresh banana but I didn't get banana taste. I only sampled it a few days after chop. The boys inhaled it quick. Had a super electric, can sit still high when I tried it. My son had a few nugs that cured a few months which he said tasted much more banana and high was more mellow.
#1 was over the top sweet banana I didn't smoke any but kid said it had a nice slightly sour banana taste. I have her at 2 weeks now. I also made a handful of seeds with a male that smelled just like her. Would have been more seeds but was moving and was late hitting her. Most of the pistils had started browning.


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 20, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hey, Magoo. Here's my bb at 82 days. Probably gonna take her down this weekend; 84, 85. I haven't been able to smell anything for 5 days, but last check she was creamy onion.View attachment 4202522
> I totally fubard these plants, I know. Gotta redial in my recycled soil for these longer flowering ladies.


Buds look similar, is this your first go with her?

Mine stayed faint all through flower, after two months cure, it resembes a light female perfume , summer time plug in fragrance , think of the “off” bug spray with perfume added version, just very faint , like a diet version of something , Splenda pheno lol

Mine are real fat , but Airy after drying


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Buds look similar, is this your first go with her?
> 
> Mine stayed faint all through flower, after two months cure, it resembes a light female perfume , summer time plug in fragrance , think of the “off” bug spray with perfume added version, just very faint , like a diet version of something , Splenda pheno lol
> 
> Mine are real fat , but Airy after drying


shit looks like some stuff only a middle schooler would be happy with.. nothing worse than that wasted time feeling.. hoping things will magically turn around in the last week or two.. then they dont


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> shit looks like some stuff only a middle schooler would be happy with.. nothing worse than that wasted time feeling.. hoping things will magically turn around in the last week or two.. then they dont


Whole plant gotta be around three zips, will all be made into bubble hash , I can’t even smoke the flowers they are so boring and non potent


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This a 100 times.
> 
> Are people just supposed to not voice discontent at the risk of "offending" someone or being told you're "measuring dicks?"
> 
> Fuck that, if I got shit to say I say it and expect others to do the same. Civil discourse is a good thing, imo. Just keep it adult like.


Well yeah, truthful reviews should always be welcomed and appreciated but...
keeping it "adult like" should mean being assertive rather than aggressive. The latter is weak and lame.

And growers who've used GP to improve their gardens shouldn't be referred to as "cheap, nut-swingers, or shills" just because some other "grower" doesn't agree with Gu and his business practice. That's a far cry from civil discourse.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Exactly like two cookie wrecks, except I put them out of my misery. I've yet to get a decent plant out of the 6 CV fem beans I've tried. My hopes are with the prk x cc cross to salvage the buy.


yeah, I've never seen anything like it before- didn't change color or anything, just hit the dirt and dried up... weird... @smashcity, yours looks great- maybe cannaventure is just not good with consistency? or maybe doesn't take care of the seeds right- who knows... (man this thread goes fast!)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well yeah, truthful reviews should always be welcomed and appreciated but...
> keeping it "adult like" should mean being assertive rather than aggressive. The latter is weak and lame.
> 
> And growers who've used GP to improve their gardens shouldn't be referred to as "cheap, nut-swingers, or shills" just because some other "grower" doesn't agree with Gu and his business practice. That's a far cry from civil discourse.


Please dont take this as a personal attack.. I hear you but it definitely goes both ways... I have very rarely seen people take personal shots at Gu/GPS, in fact they usually say that the service is great etc, but if there have been multiple instances where people share issues/complaints and are met with aggression and hostility. 

Show me a post where anyone has called someone "cheap, nut swingers, or shills" solely because they "used GP to improve their gardens".. Im mostly playing devils advocate, but usually when someone doesn't agree with Gu or his business practices the thread turns into a swarm of bees ..

Shit, just a couple days ago I had an issue with someone who called me a Gu "ass kisser" because they started complaining about not being able to combine shipping on auction wins and I pointed out posted GPS policy/procedure.. but if someone has a valid complaint both sides should try to handle things maturely and avoid aggression.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> always wondered why this wasn't the flagship strain?


gu may have felt it would be disrespectful to topdawg and jj... ?


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 20, 2018)

They don't call this place trollitup for nutt'n


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Please dont take this as a personal attack.. I hear you but it definitely goes both ways... I have very rarely seen people take personal shots at Gu/GPS, in fact they usually say that the service is great etc, but if there have been multiple instances where people share issues/complaints and are met with aggression and hostility.
> 
> Show me a post where anyone has called someone "cheap, nut swingers, or shills" solely because they "used GP to improve their gardens".. Im mostly playing devils advocate, but usually when someone doesn't agree with Gu or his business practices the thread turns into a swarm of bees ..
> 
> Shit, just a couple days ago I had an issue with someone who called me a Gu "ass kisser" because they started complaining about not being able to combine shipping on auction wins and I pointed out posted GPS policy/procedure.. but if someone has a valid complaint both sides should try to handle things maturely and avoid aggression.


I think that was in response to me, because I said GrowSlut sounded like a shill. Granted, I could have worded things much better and I shouldn’t have singled him out specifically. My point was, some of the praise in this thread is hard to take seriously at times.

And when I said GPS was cheap and that’s why people like it, I’m not saying people who buy it are cheap. I’m merely trying to point out the hypocrisy in people complaining about breeders “in it for the money” but patronize a seed producer cutting corners in order to sell as many seeds as possible as cheaply as possible. And that cheap price means people are willing to overlook things they’d be complaining about elsewhere. A pack from someone else may cost 5x the price, but I’d argue at least some of them are doing 5x the work too.


SFnone said:


> gu may have felt it would be disrespectful to topdawg and jj... ?


I don’t get the impression that Gu cares about that.


----------



## west23 (Sep 20, 2018)

Has anyone seen or talked to gu he’s been dodging me like a hoe who owes her pimp.. nobody  ok


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Please dont take this as a personal attack.. I hear you but it definitely goes both ways... I have very rarely seen people take personal shots at Gu/GPS, in fact they usually say that the service is great etc, but if there have been multiple instances where people share issues/complaints and are met with aggression and hostility.
> 
> Show me a post where anyone has called someone "cheap, nut swingers, or shills" solely because they "used GP to improve their gardens".. Im mostly playing devils advocate, but usually when someone doesn't agree with Gu or his business practices the thread turns into a swarm of bees ..
> 
> Shit, just a couple days ago I had an issue with someone who called me a Gu "ass kisser" because they started complaining about not being able to combine shipping on auction wins and I pointed out posted GPS policy/procedure.. but if someone has a valid complaint both sides should try to handle things maturely and avoid aggression.


No no...its all good Blow. (had to edit...fuck I'm high lol)
I agree. If someone invested their time/resources and has a valid complaint they should absolutely post it. I've always stated this. Just off the top of my head, I've posted "not so glowing" reviews for GP, Bodhi, Top Dawg, Sins, OGR, CC...I try to be honest when reviewing a cross or company and hope others are too.
Negative reports aren't a buzzkill but the drama is.

For some its akin to putting a drop of blood in shark tank.


Honestly don't know where people find the time


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

SFnone said:


> gu may have felt it would be disrespectful to topdawg and jj... ?


Yeah..no.
Those two are anything but respectful toward each other, lol


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 21, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Buds look similar, is this your first go with her?
> 
> Mine stayed faint all through flower, after two months cure, it resembes a light female perfume , summer time plug in fragrance , think of the “off” bug spray with perfume added version, just very faint , like a diet version of something , Splenda pheno lol
> 
> Mine are real fat , but Airy after drying


Yes. First and only run with her. I didn't take a cut.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Dude what? How does a plant have over two parents? Did someone start making the first genetically engineered seeds?
> 
> If you’re saying you won’t buy any strain that has multiple lineages in it....well, good luck buying anything. I guess you’re hunting down those old BOEL landrace seeds, huh?
> 
> ...


Calm down i was making a broad statement that went for gps seeds also 

Let me see if i can be more clear when i say 2 parents i mean 2 known strains 

For example if u take pre 98 bubba x stardawg thats 2 separate strains 2 parents per say .. genetically its a mix but pre 98 leaners will be clear cut stardawg ones and the mix ones now stay with me 

Now if he had a strain like pure vida which is pk x Appalachia (green crack x tres dawg) x stardawg (blizzard bush) 

This strain has multiple parents pk,green crack,tres dawg, more tres dawg and chem d being that the stardawg ones will be clear cut after that its a roll of the dice sometimes u have poly hybrids thats still breed the same as the cut ur using and sometimes it just doesnt 

Wedding cake is triangle cookies x animal mints do u kno how many strains are in that poly hybrid .. if u were to s1 that what do u think youll get ? 

Im not sticking up for anyone or anything just tryna explain why i think sometimes crosses are shit and at this rate u bound to get hermies and weird looking plants bc genetically theres to much going on


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 21, 2018)

SFnone said:


> gu may have felt it would be disrespectful to topdawg and jj... ?


makes no sense considering all the folks using stardawg now for a male or a mom. I see Top Dawgs IG feed, they ain't worried about it. Especially if he got it at a club. New seed co's popping left and right on IG using those genetics.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 21, 2018)

It's funny, people keep bringing up the new strains being hermie prone and stuff, those big boys on IG never have a problem with it. Never. Jungle Boys Wedding Cake and Jungle Cake, no herms. Wonder if its grower error most of the time. On sensitive genetics. Cause those big boy professional growers have beautiful rooms and no herms. Go figure. Wonder where they get their cuts and seeds from?


----------



## klx (Sep 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> It's funny, people keep bringing up the new strains being hermie prone and stuff, those big boys on IG never have a problem with it. Never. Jungle Boys Wedding Cake and Jungle Cake, no herms. Wonder if its grower error most of the time. On sensitive genetics. Cause those big boy professional growers have beautiful rooms and no herms. Go figure. Wonder where they get their cuts and seeds from?


Haha IG is not real life mate. Its all marketing bullshit. As if they gonna post oh look at our hermie filled run.

As far as I know Jungle Boys popped a shitload of Animal Mints seeds? Then found their pheno and called it Wedding Cake. Who's to say how many of those seeds hermed. Maybe 0, maybe 30%, you just see what they want you to see. Its all business.



silverhazefiend said:


> Calm down i was making a broad statement that went for gps seeds also
> 
> Let me see if i can be more clear when i say 2 parents i mean 2 known strains
> 
> ...


Bro, Pre 98 Bubba also had 2 parents. It is not an immaculate conception of a plant. It was also Strain A x strain B, just like Pura Vida and every other cannabis plant in history. What you are saying does not make any sense.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> makes no sense considering all the folks using stardawg now for a male or a mom. I see Top Dawgs IG feed, they ain't worried about it. Especially if he got it at a club. New seed co's popping left and right on IG using those genetics.


Trust and believe JJ cares alot that Gu started his seed business with the stardawg male. He was asked n told not too. And here we are on strain number 50 with stardawg daddy. That's why JJ hates Gu.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Trust and believe JJ cares alot that Gu started his seed business with the stardawg male. He was asked n told not too. And here we are on strain number 50 with stardawg daddy. That's why JJ hates Gu.


maybe, but its old news, is Gu really concerned with JJ kickin his ass. Nope, why he did what he did. With all the new upstarts, I got news, nobody gives a fuck where the genetics came from as long as they can cash in. Hell I found a new one last night sounds tits, southfork seed collective or something or other. lol ChemDbx3, which is really tres dawg, isn't it, is the daddy on all the crosses? Sounds great anyhow. Wonder if JJ thinks all the drama, etc around here is karma?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2018)

I really don't care who hates who or whatever. Most have enough local concerns to care. What is aggravating is sifting all that foam to find the beer.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 21, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Unless you are breeding and using genetic testing to identify specific traits it’s any huckers guess as to what comes out. You are a chucker. Bodhi, Karma, Exotic Mike, Arjan, jbeezy, Crockett, Josey Wales, orgnkid, cornbreadricky. All chuckers. I still don’t even use that term in a derogatory fashion. I breed tomatoes as well as chickens. Brad Gates is famous for breeding amazing tomatoes. He’s a chucker too. Let’s not make this something it’s not. Let not make it some amazing scientific discovery finding a killer cross. It’s not something inaccessible. All the tools are there for you. The rest is just ego.


^^^^THIS^^^. Truth. Through and through.

When I hear the last/current/next crowd speak to the "ethics" of "breeding"...or of not "F-2'ing someone else's work"......I can only look back and see how much of what we see today >>>WAS<<<< someone else's work.... Stardawg came from Chemdawg came from...just ONE example. The past is littered with the strains used to make the strains today. If Gu is viewed as stepping on JJ ...JJ is stepping on someone else....down the line. It's a weak as fuck argument. You own what you bought. If you can't take the fact that someone now owns what you sold them...fully....you are in the wrong biz...and for the wrong rea$on$. Nobody owns strains....nobody owns anything of the sort in this game. They are just taking up space >currently< in the machine....a machine that has been running for quite sometime before the current crop ever came on the scene. (but the old guys know nothing...LOL) 

The only constant in the entire game...is that in 10 years the current crop of "breeders" will be forgotten as well...and it may be even sooner than that depending on how fast legalization spreads across the country.

Snag em while you can. Next year it will be a whole new crowd with all "new" strains!


----------



## Cptn (Sep 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> maybe, but its old news, is Gu really concerned with JJ kickin his ass. Nope, why he did what he did. With all the new upstarts, I got news, nobody gives a fuck where the genetics came from as long as they can cash in. Hell I found a new one last night sounds tits, southfork seed collective or something or other. lol ChemDbx3, which is really tres dawg, isn't it, is the daddy on all the crosses? Sounds great anyhow. Wonder if JJ thinks all the drama, etc around here is karma?


SouthFork's been around for a pretty good while.
Always thought their chemDbx3 was simply a stardawg selection.
BTW, their Cherry Chem (Cherry Pie x "ChemDbx3") was used by Aficionado / Mean Gene in some famous crosses.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 21, 2018)

Cptn said:


> SouthFork's been around for a pretty good while.
> Always thought their chemDbx3 was simply a stardawg selection.
> BTW, their Cherry Chem (Cherry Pie x "ChemDbx3") was used by Aficionado / Mean Gene in some famous crosses.


Must say, I had some live resin Southfork Cherry Chem and it was fantastic! One of the best tasting dabs I've had in a bit.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 21, 2018)

Cptn said:


> SouthFork's been around for a pretty good while.
> Always thought their chemDbx3 was simply a stardawg selection.
> BTW, their Cherry Chem (Cherry Pie x "ChemDbx3") was used by Aficionado / Mean Gene in some famous crosses.


No it wasn’t. Cherry Limeade is Cherry Pie x Black Lime Reserve. AFAIK all of Aficionado’s Chem stuff is using their own Chemdawg Special Reserve which is Chem 4 x Stardawg (that cross sound familiar to anyone?).


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 21, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I really don't care who hates who or whatever. Most have enough local concerns to care. What is aggravating is sifting all that foam to find the beer.


I luv sudz & budz @hillbill


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> To be completely honest...I had some help.
> My sons beautiful and brilliant Chilean girlfriend taught me (I really like this one and hope she sticks around)
> 
> Anyway, I'm terrible at directions but I'll give it shot.
> ...


You guys could also just add the filter after the jay is rolled...I roll my jay then roll the filter as tight as possible insert it and it expands to the size of the joint...Never saw a need to add it in before hand but I guess if you feel like making things harder you could heh.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> No it wasn’t. Cherry Limeade is Cherry Pie x Black Lime Reserve. AFAIK all of Aficionado’s Chem stuff is using their own Chemdawg Special Reserve which is Chem 4 x Stardawg (that cross sound familiar to anyone?).


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You guys could also just add the filter after the jay is rolled...I roll my jay then roll the filter as tight as possible insert it and it expands to the size of the joint...Never saw a need to add it in before hand but I guess if you feel like making things harder you could heh.


That's exactly how I _was _doing it. Its slips out after insertion. 


Man...that just doesn't sound right, hahaha


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You guys could also just add the filter after the jay is rolled...I roll my jay then roll the filter as tight as possible insert it and it expands to the size of the joint...Never saw a need to add it in before hand but I guess if you feel like making things harder you could heh.


this is how i roll my small joints. if i am rolling a cone i roll it into the joint. i can get them rolled just a tight both ways after thousands of joints haha.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> this is how i roll my small joints. if i am rolling a cone i roll it into the joint. i can get them rolled just a tight both ways after thousands of joints haha.


I like using the pre rolled raw cones. They already have the filter in them. But if I dont have any. I use regular papers roll the J smd then use a piece out of a pack of mammoth p papers I have. The papers they have are huge. And come with filters. I put them in after rolling. But the cones you can stuff to the max. And I usually use 2 or 3 different herbs. I'd take raw cones over anything.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks man. Not too shabby for outdoor.
> 
> I can only go off what they're telling me right now, but I think Sundance is well worth running. The Sherb leaner smells of raspberry candy with a hint of ripe melon, that smell you get through the rind before cutting. The other one is like a general fruity smell with a heavy chemical cleaner presence.
> 
> Overall I've been really pleased with how they've performed this whole grow. My most trouble free plants by far.





Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^. Truth. Through and through.
> 
> When I hear the last/current/next crowd speak to the "ethics" of "breeding"...or of not "F-2'ing someone else's work"......I can only look back and see how much of what we see today >>>WAS<<<< someone else's work.... Stardawg came from Chemdawg came from...just ONE example. The past is littered with the strains used to make the strains today. If Gu is viewed as stepping on JJ ...JJ is stepping on someone else....down the line. It's a weak as fuck argument. You own what you bought. If you can't take the fact that someone now owns what you sold them...fully....you are in the wrong biz...and for the wrong rea$on$. Nobody owns strains....nobody owns anything of the sort in this game. They are just taking up space >currently< in the machine....a machine that has been running for quite sometime before the current crop ever came on the scene. (but the old guys know nothing...LOL)
> 
> ...


Same strains, just different names to confuse a person. More like the personal secret plants of yesteryear have been surfacing more and more.
Take your favorite strain, run 500 and you will find a "special" plant. Most of us are just growing because we love the plant. We can't sift through a large amount, but only a few. We rely on the real breeders, to do this work. Things are way out of hand. Today, every Tom,Dick, and Harry thinks they're a breeder. Competition is fierce,a lot of lies being told to get the upper hand on the market. So we have resorted to Social Media, which 90% is made up to make a quick buck and get out.
1 thing with Gu and GPS, when I have a question or complaint,it might take a day or 2, but I'll get a text from Gu or Ally addressing my concerns. Not just 1 text, but many texts till we both are in agreement.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's exactly how I _was _doing it. Its slips out after insertion.
> 
> 
> Man...that just doesn't sound right, hahaha


Mine doesn't odd. After insertion I push it in to pack it in a little bit. Maybe your too rough with yours and it goes limp. I am not into bondage either. (lol) If you roll the filter to tight it wont expand.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> what





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You guys could also just add the filter after the jay is rolled...I roll my jay then roll the filter as tight as possible insert it and it expands to the size of the joint...Never saw a need to add it in before hand but I guess if you feel like making things harder you could heh.


Thats the only way I can do it , but my buddy rolls it up in it . He says you have to have the wrap around in the the right direction in relation to the paper so it compresses with the twist and it'll spring back out. The GPS crutches or filters( everybody around here calls the filter a crutch, think it's a jail or prison slang) don't the serrated lines to fold on. Does anybody out west call it a crutch?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2018)

Mostly vape at my house but do smoke with certain friends mostly glass pipes. Smoke a joint every month or two as a salute to my younger self.

Dynamite Diesel drying Skunk Funk as much as anything else. Getting loud in the closet! The skunk is like being too close to animal skunk. Has a coat the mouth effect. Maybe some sulfur. Very promising!


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I like using the pre rolled raw cones. They already have the filter in them. But if I dont have any. I use regular papers roll the J smd then use a piece out of a pack of mammoth p papers I have. The papers they have are huge. And come with filters. I put them in after rolling. But the cones you can stuff to the max. And I usually use 2 or 3 different herbs. I'd take raw cones over anything.


i use unbleached raw papers for my cones. i buy the 300 packs that don't come with the crease already made, just 300 flat papers. one of those and a couple packs of raw tips and i can roll 300 cones for the price of far fewer pre-rolled ones. that being said, it's a few bucks and to each their own


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mine doesn't odd. After insertion I push it in to pack it in a little bit. Maybe your too rough with yours and it goes limp. I am not into bondage either. (lol) If you roll the filter to tight it wont expand.


Ahhh...ok. No roughness and just the tip. 


I don't think I can get it to work, but I will give it try and report back


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 21, 2018)

start






finish


----------



## Zero_OS (Sep 21, 2018)

nice roll.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I like using the pre rolled raw cones. They already have the filter in them. But if I dont have any. I use regular papers roll the J smd then use a piece out of a pack of mammoth p papers I have. The papers they have are huge. And come with filters. I put them in after rolling. But the cones you can stuff to the max. And I usually use 2 or 3 different herbs. I'd take raw cones over anything.


I'm getting a little low on wraps and when I read your post a light bulb went off. I remembered that MammothP sample box I received over a yr ago. 
I just went and grabbed the box to have a look and sure enough, some stickers, a feed schedule, brochure, and a pack of new papers to try out. 
These seem like decent papers. Unbleached. Nice and thin but they are kinda big.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i use unbleached raw papers for my cones. i buy the 300 packs that don't come with the crease already made, just 300 flat papers. one of those and a couple packs of raw tips and i can roll 300 cones for the price of far fewer pre-rolled ones. that being said, it's a few bucks and to each their own


I get 250 pre rolled cones off of the wish app for 11 bucks. All I gotta do is stuff them. And smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm getting a little low on wraps and when I read your post a light bulb went off. I remembered that MammothP sample box I received over a yr ago.
> I just went and grabbed the box to have a look and sure enough, some stickers, a feed schedule, brochure, and a pack of new papers to try out.
> These seem like decent papers. Unbleached. Nice and thin but they are kinda big.


Yeah they are big. I have a hard time rolling with them. My ol lady usually rolls for me. I've smoked for over 20 years and still cant roll very good. Shes rolled for me since day one.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Same strains, just different names to confuse a person. More like the personal secret plants of yesteryear have been surfacing more and more.
> Take your favorite strain, run 500 and you will find a "special" plant. Most of us are just growing because we love the plant. We can't sift through a large amount over a few. We rely on the real breeders, to do this work. Things are way out of hand. Today, every Tom,Dick, and Harry thinks they're a breeder


This way of thinking brought to you by the people who sell 150$ seed packs to make you believe you can’t do what they do. This is a myth in my eyes. Your likely hood to find something amazing is statistically the same as theirs. You are a breeder. You just haven’t convinced yourself it’s possible yet.

I’m going to measure some trichs. I’m so stoked to chop my Jelly Pie that is fat with F2 branches.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they are big. I have a hard time rolling with them. My ol lady usually rolls for me. I've smoked for over 20 years and still cant roll very good. Shes rolled for me since day one.


I do all the rolling here too and have for many yrs. Mr Tangs been tokin since 79 and couldn't roll a joint to save his life. 
He still smokes out of metal pipe FFS, lol.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2018)

You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 21, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.View attachment 4202841


Hahaha!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Same strains, just different names to confuse a person. More like the personal secret plants of yesteryear have been surfacing more and more.
> Take your favorite strain, run 500 and you will find a "special" plant. Most of us are just growing because we love the plant. We can't sift through a large amount over a few. We rely on the real breeders, to do this work. Things are way out of hand. Today, every Tom,Dick, and Harry thinks they're a breeder. Competition is fierce,a lot of lies being told to get the upper hand on the market. So we have resorted to Social Media, which 90% is made up to make a quick buck and get out.
> 1 thing with Gu and GPS, when I have a question or complaint,it might take a day or 2, but I'll get a text from Gu or Ally addressing my concerns. Not just 1 text, but many texts till we both are in agreement. I texted Cannaventure about the RPK male, 2 weeks later, still waiting on a response. Evidently he's swamped with text and hasn't got to me yet. I told him I didn't want seeds,wanted to inform him because it was the right thing to do. Is he still selling the RPK? Or did he recall all packs not sold? What do you think?


Don't you mean PRK? (Pure Raspberry Kush)


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 21, 2018)

What's up guys, I've been lurking the thread without an account for a while, but never felt the need to post, but now I have a question. Any of you guys that have grown the deputy ran into early herms? 

I popped 3 beans and got what I thought was 2 dudes and a chick, so I tossed the males outside so I could free up my small ass space untill the pots dried out some and I got around to culling them. Now one of them is throwing some pistils, and the one female I still have inside looks like it has some male parts on a few branches.

The hibernates I have look fine, no issues there, so I don't think is environmental.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 21, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.View attachment 4202841


You rolled 3 more after the first?? Or should I say, after folding the first?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Haha IG is not real life mate. Its all marketing bullshit. As if they gonna post oh look at our hermie filled run.
> 
> As far as I know Jungle Boys popped a shitload of Animal Mints seeds? Then found their pheno and called it Wedding Cake. Who's to say how many of those seeds hermed. Maybe 0, maybe 30%, you just see what they want you to see. Its all business.
> 
> ...


Maybe im using the wrong terms idk how to break it down to an understanding point ..i shouldn't say parent 

I guess if a strain isnt proven to breed true i won't gamble on the seeds .. and at this rate no one is slowing down so its gonna be more hermies and depression 

Its cross the hot clone x your male .. and sometimes this hot clones have been around the block genetically so now when u add more genetics from where ever they are depressed from inbreeding (slow veg growth, twisted leaves,seeds wont pop,seeds are hard to crack) etc 

Right now we dont kno how true the flavor of the month breeds regardless of the pics u see .. 

One of gps best praised strains have the most simple parents 2 skunks .. lemon skunk x tangie x stardawg =obs 
I want more crosses like this in the future not gsc x og x bubba x alien og x stardawg u might find some decent plants but its not my cup of tea


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I do all the rolling here too and have for many yrs. Mr Tangs been tokin since 79 and couldn't roll a joint to save his life.
> He still smokes out of metal pipe FFS, lol.


I roll joints for convenience, and usually in batches of a dozen or more. 
It's easy to crank them out once the herb has been ran through a grinder and aired out until the texture is right. 
These are for golf... 
 
(I suck at golf )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You rolled 3 more after the first?? Or should I say, after folding the first?


Folded joints = "bed sheets" 
They actually smoke pretty good if you press out the air pockets...


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I roll joints for convenience, and usually in batches of a dozen or more.
> It's easy to crank them out once the herb has been ran through a grinder and aired out until the texture is right.
> These are for golf...
> View attachment 4202859
> (I suck at golf )


I do the same thing when my friends and I hit the local course for disc golf. Nice to light one up and keep the round moving instead of stopping to pack bowls.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.View attachment 4202841


Everyone is looking at those with nostalgia, remembering their first attempt at rolling a doob...that burned up in 2.2 seconds flat.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I roll joints for convenience, and usually in batches of a dozen or more.
> It's easy to crank them out once the herb has been ran through a grinder and aired out until the texture is right.
> These are for golf...
> View attachment 4202859
> (I suck at golf )


Damn Chunk. 
But I don't think you have enough. We'll be over by the 11th hole in the pond when ya run out.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 21, 2018)

silverhazefiend said:


> Maybe im using the wrong terms idk how to break it down to an understanding point ..i shouldn't say parent
> 
> I guess if a strain isnt proven to breed true i won't gamble on the seeds .. and at this rate no one is slowing down so its gonna be more hermies and depression
> 
> ...


If you only want strains that “breed true”, why are you buying F1 pollen chucks that aren’t even tested?

You know skunk, tangie, and Stardawg are all polyhybrids right? Literally everything GPS sells is polyhybrid x polyhybrid.

People like to complain about the “state of breeding today” but it’s been like this forever. Haze, Skunk, NL, White Widow all the classic strains from back when weed was good and pure are all hybrids crossed with hybrids.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You rolled 3 more after the first?? Or should I say, after folding the first?


You're too quick, ya caught me.


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 21, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> What's up guys, I've been lurking the thread without an account for a while, but never felt the need to post, but now I have a question. Any of you guys that have grown the deputy ran into early herms?
> 
> I popped 3 beans and got what I thought was 2 dudes and a chick, so I tossed the males outside so I could free up my small ass space untill the pots dried out some and I got around to culling them. Now one of them is throwing some pistils, and the one female I still have inside looks like it has some male parts on a few branches.
> 
> The hibernates I have look fine, no issues there, so I don't think is environmental.



I have ran Gu~ gear since he started, never had a herm with his regular seeds.And I'm not aware of his gear having any tendency to herm.

I did grab his GG#4 S1's and that was a full blown Shit show. 1 was full of balls with a few pistils, the rest had zero bud density and had the potency of brick weed


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 21, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> I have ran Gu~ gear since he started, never had a herm with his regular seeds.And I'm not aware of his gear having any tendency to herm.
> 
> I did grab his GG#4 S1's and that was a full blown Shit show. 1 was full of balls with a few pistils, the rest had zero bud density and had the potency of brick weed


Did you get a replacement pack? Cuz all of those S1’s were just hemp seeds.


----------



## growslut (Sep 21, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> What's up guys, I've been lurking the thread without an account for a while, but never felt the need to post, but now I have a question. Any of you guys that have grown the deputy ran into early herms?
> 
> I popped 3 beans and got what I thought was 2 dudes and a chick, so I tossed the males outside so I could free up my small ass space untill the pots dried out some and I got around to culling them. Now one of them is throwing some pistils, and the one female I still have inside looks like it has some male parts on a few branches.
> 
> The hibernates I have look fine, no issues there, so I don't think is environmental.


Yeah my deputy did herm and produce some seeds

Last week some folks were wondering how the seeds show up without any flowers. I've noticed that sometimes the male flower is tucked up inside next to the stem but completely surrounded by the female parts. The only way to see it would be to actually pull the growth apart to see it there

As for smoking, J's--its the pre-rolled Raw cones around here most of the time. But always looking for something better


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Did you get a replacement pack? Cuz all of those S1’s were just hemp seeds.


Nope, I did not ask for or even notify Gu~ so why would I get replacements? I'm not a Snowflake so I don't expect free shit


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Nope, I did not ask for or even notify Gu~ so why would I get replacements? I'm not a Snowflake so I don't expect free shit


It doesn't make you a snowflake to speak up when someone tries to screw you over. It makes you a snowflake to sit there say nothing and smoke your brick weed.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 21, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Nope, I did not ask for or even notify Gu~ so why would I get replacements? I'm not a Snowflake so I don't expect free shit


Dude, Gu sold you fake shit that he vouched for. You spent good money on bullshit.


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 21, 2018)

nc208 said:


> It doesn't make you a snowflake to speak up when someone tries to screw you over. It makes you a snowflake to sit there say nothing and smoke your brick weed.


I don't recall saying that GG4 was all I had to toke on, that was turned into compost bud/stalk/leaves 
! bad pack out of years of good weed ain't something to cry about, I say some folks need to grow a set, as sproutning seeds regardless of source is always a chance


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 21, 2018)

The hyenas are out hot and heavy this week.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> I don't recall saying that GG4 was all I had to toke on, that was turned into compost bud/stalk/leaves
> ! bad pack out of years of good weed ain't something to cry about, I say some folks need to grow a set, as sproutning seeds regardless of source is always a chance


Yes your right, but what if the person sold you a bag of dicks instead of feminized seeds? you gonna chalk that up to oh well my last 4 packs were good so I guess I'll just eat this bag of dicks? 
Lots of people got straight up male plants from those s1's.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> Yeah my deputy did herm and produce some seeds
> 
> Last week some folks were wondering how the seeds show up without any flowers. I've noticed that sometimes the male flower is tucked up inside next to the stem but completely surrounded by the female parts. The only way to see it would be to actually pull the growth apart to see it there
> 
> As for smoking, J's--its the pre-rolled Raw cones around here most of the time. But always looking for something better


Yeah, I'm thinking if the one i got inside only throws 2 or 3 balls I'll just pluck them off. It's only day 11 since flip, so I'll see if it gets worse.

Hopefully I'm not stuck with trying to function all day somehow medicating with only the hibernate lmao


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 21, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> I don't recall saying that GG4 was all I had to toke on, that was turned into compost bud/stalk/leaves
> ! bad pack out of years of good weed ain't something to cry about, I say some folks need to grow a set, as sproutning seeds regardless of source is always a chance


Dude, it wasn’t just duds. The GG4 S1’s literally are hemp seeds. All of the S1’s were fakes. 

But I got a used car to sell you.


----------



## klx (Sep 21, 2018)

A good rule in life is to steer clear of people who use the term 'snowflake'


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2018)

please just stop already. OK everybody here is smart enough to know what Gu is selling and what to expect. if you take issue with it your not going to get anywhere sitting here telling him to change his ways. stop buying it and move on. otherwise buy it grow it and enjoy for what it is and shut the fuck up


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> You seem to know a lot about the cannabis community and I appreciate when I learn from your posts, @jayblaze710. But like I said earlier, I don't understand your venom directed at Greenpoint or Gu~. I get it that you would like to see more information, and that's valid.
> 
> As for LA, what dispensaries are carrying the level of clones of the same quality of most GPS strains? If you know a spot in the greater LA area, I'd love to hear it. I used to search far and wide for the best weed at the best deal. I'm happier growing my own than anything I found in the dispensary.
> 
> ...


Could you share the order you would rate your GPS grows


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 21, 2018)

Found something that looked like bud rot so I had to cut a piece off the bottom checked around the plant but that was the only one I saw . It has been cool wet and humid the past two weeks so hopefully it will be alright but still have at least another 2-4 weeks on this I believe


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 21, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Found something that looked like bud rot so I had to cut a piece off the bottom checked around the plant but that was the only one I saw . It has been cool wet and humid the past two weeks so hopefully it will be alright but still have at least another 2-4 weeks on this I believe
> 
> View attachment 4202898


Did you peel it open there? Could be worms. I plucked only two this year. Bats are doing their job.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I do all the rolling here too and have for many yrs. Mr Tangs been tokin since 79 and couldn't roll a joint to save his life.
> He still smokes out of metal pipe FFS, lol.


Me too. I have one of those metal chamber pipes that screws together. I use it for work. Bc it has a lid. Can jus take hit. And throw it right back in my pocket. I have bud in the chamber that has been in there so long. Its nasty gross. I wouldnt even smoke it more than likely. But at home I smoke outta glass or papers. I prefer paper over anything. My ol lady has like magic abilities. Like if you look up on YouTube awesome ways to roll joints. She can most of the stuff. It's kinda cool and also belittling to me bc she is so awesome at it. And I suck. But I grow better lol. Not really. But I jus like to say that lol. I've come to the conclusion along time ago. Happy wife happy life. And I'm living the dream. So must be doing something right. We have an amazing relationship. It's almost kinda like the love you see in the movies. It really is. Her rolling abilities took my heart.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 21, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.View attachment 4202841


That's about what mine look like.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 21, 2018)

I use those raw cones sometimes, but its a little cheaper i think to just get some papers and cone tips and just roll the paper around the tip, and stuff it like the pre rolled ones. you can get them way fatter that way too. i was doing that before i knew the cones were a thing because i cant roll worth a shit


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 21, 2018)

2easy said:


> please just stop already. OK everybody here is smart enough to know what Gu is selling and what to expect. if you take issue with it your not going to get anywhere sitting here telling him to change his ways. stop buying it and move on. otherwise buy it grow it and enjoy for what it is and shut the fuck up


 wtf r u referring to? @ somebody or at least reply to a post so we know what ur talking about..


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 21, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Did you peel it open there? Could be worms. I plucked only two this year. Bats are doing their job.



I opened it up to look didn’t see any but there was a dead leaf that was brownish red In that rot spot so I’m assumig it’s rot


----------



## 2easy (Sep 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> wtf r u referring to? @ somebody or at least reply to a post so we know what ur talking about..


the last 20 pages


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 21, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I opened it up to look didn’t see any but there was a dead leaf that was brownish red In that rot spot so I’m assumig it’s rot


The dead leaves in the cola are the early tell-tale sign of budrot. It is definitely bud rot by the look I do not even need to see inside. Be careful how much more you push them ;\


----------



## frosty420 (Sep 21, 2018)

So I am growing some trees outdoors.I put a cookies n chem in a 45 and it's doing good. It's about 9' tall 5' wide. I'm wondering if someone has grown this in a 100 or 200 gallon pot and what is the structure is like. I kept a clone and may run it next year, I'm just nervous it's going to be a mess. Anyone with a pic of a 5 pound + cookies n chem outdoors?


----------



## SFnone (Sep 21, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^THIS^^^. Truth. Through and through.
> 
> When I hear the last/current/next crowd speak to the "ethics" of "breeding"...or of not "F-2'ing someone else's work"......I can only look back and see how much of what we see today >>>WAS<<<< someone else's work.... Stardawg came from Chemdawg came from...just ONE example. The past is littered with the strains used to make the strains today. If Gu is viewed as stepping on JJ ...JJ is stepping on someone else....down the line. It's a weak as fuck argument. You own what you bought. If you can't take the fact that someone now owns what you sold them...fully....you are in the wrong biz...and for the wrong rea$on$. Nobody owns strains....nobody owns anything of the sort in this game. They are just taking up space >currently< in the machine....a machine that has been running for quite sometime before the current crop ever came on the scene. (but the old guys know nothing...LOL)
> 
> ...


i get that breeders shouldn't complain for people using something that they sold them, and that all breeders use others' stuff, but in the case of jj and gu, it is different- jj stated in an interview years ago that he had no problem with people using his strains to breed with, and actually encourages it, but that he didn't like "people" (gu) flat out copying his strains and selling them at a lower price- i think topdawg's stuff is overpriced and always too limited, but it's their stuff. Whether you agree with it or not, breeders take great pride in their creations, and it is just in poor taste to blatantly rip someone off in order to make a profit, whether it be for money or relevance. being ethical and respectful should never be overlooked, not for anything. that all being said, i think topdawg will have no problems- everybody knows they have good stuff, and in contridiction to your statement, reputation does not fade so easily- good or bad.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 21, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The dead leaves in the cola are the early tell-tale sign of budrot. It is definitely bud rot by the look I do not even need to see inside. Be careful how much more you push them ;\



I’m going to keep an eye out but it was a.bud on the bottom of the plant that wasn’t getting much sun I don’t want to harvest this early but if I have to it’s still better than rotted bud...also sprayed these plants with exile the last two Monday’s which is suppose to help with mold and mites but seems to have no affect on neither


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 21, 2018)

I see Mizz Jill has a Stardawg x Brian Berry in her new line.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 21, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> So I am growing some trees outdoors.I put a cookies n chem in a 45 and it's doing good. It's about 9' tall 5' wide. I'm wondering if someone has grown this in a 100 or 200 gallon pot and what is the structure is like. I kept a clone and may run it next year, I'm just nervous it's going to be a mess. Anyone with a pic of a 5 pound + cookies n chem outdoors?


Can you post a pic of your plant?


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Wedding cake clone shipped to your door, 100$.
> Stardawg clone shipped to your door, 100$
> Greenpoint thread @RIU, priceless





Bodyne said:


> Wedding cake clone shipped to your door, 100$.
> Stardawg clone shipped to your door, 100$
> Greenpoint thread @RIU, priceless





Bodyne said:


> Wedding cake clone shipped to your door, 100$.
> Stardawg clone shipped to your door, 100$
> Greenpoint thread @RIU, priceless



I have only ignored one member, something someone said in a different thread, but I have no clue what was being said in this dialog, only saw the @gu response. Kinda glad I ignored someone a month ago.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm a philly blunt man..


----------



## growslut (Sep 21, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> Could you share the order you would rate your GPS grows


Sure. I basically just grabbed the bags in the categories I mentioned yesterday (1) Can't wait to grow again (2) Will grow again at some point (3) don't plan on growing soon.

I tried to rank the strains in each category with the favorite strains towards the top, and then in decreasing order below. Its also worth mentioning that I prefer indicas over sativas and prefer stoney indicas. The more couch-lock the better, imho. So somebody else with different preferences might list strains differently. This is just my opinion

*Fav GPS Plants I've Grown--Ranked*
Jelly Pie
Bandit Breath
Cookies n Chem
Boomtown
Maverick
Doc Holiday
Copper Chem
Texas Butter
California Cannon
Eagle Scout
Dreamcatcher
Bounty Hunter
Sky Warden
Iron Horse
Purple Outlaw
Hibernate
Tomahawk
Night Rider

*Plan to run again once there is room to run:*
Sky Dwellar
Evergreen
Bodega Bubblegum
Sundance Kid
Cowboy Kush
Garlix
Snake Oil
Dynamite Diesel
Raindance
Blizzard Bush
Pig Whistle


*Packs don't plan on growing soon*: Chinook Haze (actually an awesome sativa with face-melting feeling--I just prefer indicas. But even though this pack is here, plan to grow sometime again for sure
Full Moon Fever: Pretty great taste and flavor actually. Just too sativa-leaning for my liking. I would still recommend this strain.
Pioneer Kush: small nugs and small output. Decent smoke.
Deputy: small nugs. hermed. again, decent smoke but too sativa for me

*In Flower, Have Not Yet Smoked*: Hickock Haze, Pebble Pusher, Ghost Town, Lucky 7's, Gunslinger, Purple Mtn Majesty, Tombstone, Cowboy Cookies
*Packs still waiting to grow*: OBS, TNT and Golden Nugget


Swampjack said:


> Could you share the order you would rate your GPS grows


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 21, 2018)

Be nice to hear your take on tombstone and ghost town.


----------



## mistermagoo (Sep 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm a philly blunt man..


That takes me back to 1996 instantly

Favorite was a strawberry phillie... my lungs can’t handle it anymore, only glass

Time to time I’ll roll just inner leaf of a Dutch

East coast raised


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 21, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> That takes me back to 1996 instantly
> 
> Favorite was a strawberry phillie... my lungs can’t handle it anymore, only glass
> 
> ...


Thats what the sidecart bub is for. Water makes it nice and smooth


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 21, 2018)

This bit of talk about the Deputy herming has me wondering about mine. Though I suspect most of them are indoor that have had this issue. My indoor was a beautiful little plant with very full buds, and definitely no nanners.
My GH plants are a bitch to inspect closely so I don't... 
Rollin the dice with the Deputy I suppose


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 21, 2018)

A few from the tent at day 32.
Golden Nugget

GN 
Full Moon Fever

Hoping to get some strong trippy sativa smoke from these.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 21, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2 still drying.


----------



## Noinch (Sep 22, 2018)

These survived outdoors in Australia through winter pretty well 


Chinook Haze


Pig Whistle


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 22, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i get that breeders shouldn't complain for people using something that they sold them, and that all breeders use others' stuff, but in the case of jj and gu, it is different- jj stated in an interview years ago that he had no problem with people using his strains to breed with, and actually encourages it, but that he didn't like "people" (gu) flat out copying his strains and selling them at a lower price- i think topdawg's stuff is overpriced and always too limited, but it's their stuff. Whether you agree with it or not, breeders take great pride in their creations, and it is just in poor taste to blatantly rip someone off in order to make a profit, whether it be for money or relevance. being ethical and respectful should never be overlooked, not for anything. that all being said, i think topdawg will have no problems- everybody knows they have good stuff, and in contridiction to your statement, reputation does not fade so easily- good or bad.


Do you see cannabis as medicine? 
I know its not a perfect comparison, but what about generic drug prescriptions? Do you refuse to buy a cheaper med because it is unethical to undercut pfizer?

I get where people are coming from with this argument, but this is the type of shit that ultimately leads to copyrighting/trademarking plants. Fuk that.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 22, 2018)

Eventually GMO strains will be patented for better or worse but there will be an underground undercurrent for some time regardless of the march toward legalization. There will probably be a cult of breeders and hoarders that will communicate online.


----------



## Werp (Sep 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I do all the rolling here too and have for many yrs. Mr Tangs been tokin since 79 and couldn't roll a joint to save his life.
> He still smokes out of metal pipe FFS, lol.





Noinch said:


> These survived outdoors in Australia through winter pretty well
> 
> 
> Chinook Haze
> ...


Nice, How long did you let you chinook haze go?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 22, 2018)

Snake in da grass raindanceugly ass blizzard bush


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 22, 2018)

Also would like to add-smoked some of my bubby's blizzard bush last night & it was pretty potent-eyes were glued shut & melted in to the couch quite nice-thanks @JohnGlennsGarden-so i haven't given up hope on my bbush


----------



## macsnax (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> A few from the tent at day 32.
> Golden NuggetView attachment 4203181
> 
> GNView attachment 4203182
> ...


Im looking forward to how your golden nugget turns out, I don't think I've seen anyone grow it yet.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Im looking forward to how your golden nugget turns out, I don't think I've seen anyone grow it yet.


Ya know I couldn't find shit on it and I love a good sativa, so thought I'd give it a try.
Out of the 5 seeds i popped I got these two females. And the most robust stinky best structured plant out
of the bunch was a male. So I built a box with a few screw in leds to keep him going, got about a teaspoon of pollen.
Dusted 2 lower branches of each girl...be interesting to see what is produced for a later grow.
Got a couple branches on the FMF as well.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Ya know I couldn't find shit on it and I love a good sativa, so thought I'd give it a try.
> Out of the 5 seeds i popped I got these two females. And the most robust stinky best structured plant out
> of the bunch was a male. So I built a box with a few screw in leds to keep him going, got about a teaspoon of pollen.
> Dusted 2 lower branches of each girl...be interesting to see what is produced for a later grow.
> Got a couple branches on the FMF as well.


Very nice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The dead leaves in the cola are the early tell-tale sign of budrot. It is definitely bud rot by the look I do not even need to see inside. Be careful how much more you push them ;\


^^ this
Any type of discoloration is usually a bad thing.

I thought it would be OK if I left a fluffy indica runt out in the rain, but it developed a few spots of rot that had to be removed.

The plants kept under my improvised tarp shelters are doing fine. Just a few leaves with PM but that was expected, given our cold wet weather lately. 

So it's a race to the finish outdoors. We've got a week of nice weather coming, and I may chop after that.

The shelters keep them safe, but they've lost a couple weeks of sunshine right when they needed it the most. Yield will be 'meh', but quality is outstanding on a few phenos.

The texas butter runt might get revegged. It smells like banana candy. 
In fact, I was thinking about finishing it indoors since it's only a 6-footer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

Noinch said:


> These survived outdoors in Australia through winter pretty well
> 
> 
> Chinook Haze
> ...


Holy shit, those chinooks like nice! Almost jet black!
Mine all finished green, but that was indoors. 
The keeper pheno is growing again outdoors and is still green even though night temps have been in the low 50s for a while. 
I heard that chinook haze grows great outdoors, but so far I'm not impressed.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> ^^ this
> Any type of discoloration is usually a bad thing.
> 
> I thought it would be OK if I left a fluffy indica runt out in the rain, but it developed a few spots of rot that had to be removed.
> ...



Yea went out to check today for more signs of it but didn’t find anything that stood out ..not sure what this is ...maybe it’s a potassium deficiency but Not too sure . I looked around on that cola and everything seemed alright. I will say this plant smells awesome I’ve been giving it a product similar to mammoth p the last month and this outdoor one is smelling far better than he indoor mother did. I get a strong diesel smell with hints of fruity pebbles and decaying fruit. Second picture is a ecsd x rezs omega diesel


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Yea went out to check today for more signs of it but didn’t find anything that stood out ..not sure what this is ...maybe it’s a potassium deficiency but Not too sure . I looked around on that cola and everything seemed alright. I will say this plant smells awesome I’ve been giving it a product similar to mammoth p the last month and this outdoor one is smelling far better than he indoor mother did. I get a strong diesel smell with hints of fruity pebbles and decaying fruit. Second picture is a ecsd x rezs omega diesel
> 
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203380


You definitely don't want a potassium deficiency late in flower. 
Same with sulfur & mag. 
On outdoor plants I like to give em a P boost with guano, which also brings calcium and becomes available fairly quickly. Then finish em off by alternating between K2SO4 and epsom.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You definitely don't want a potassium deficiency late in flower.
> Same with sulfur & mag.
> On outdoor plants I like to give em a P boost with guano, which also brings calcium and becomes available fairly quickly. Then finish em off by alternating between K2SO4 and epsom.



I’m not sure if it is potassium deficiency that is the only two leaves that have that coloring was hoping someone could give me opinion. I give it molasses every other watering and I added some seabird guanon and Langbeinite to the soil but don’t want to give it anything else because I’m not sure if I’ll have to cut early. I don’t want to affect the taste which is my biggest trait when it comes to smoking.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I’m not sure if it is potassium deficiency that is the only two leaves that have that coloring was hoping someone could give me opinion. I give it molasses every other watering and I added some seabird guanon and Langbeinite to the soil but don’t want to give it anything else because I’m not sure if I’ll have to cut early. I don’t want to affect the taste which is my biggest trait when it comes to smoking.


When did you add the guano & langbeinite? 
Both are fairly soluble. 

Overdosing on P late in flower is what gives buds a harshness that takes a long cure to get rid of. 

Properly grown herb shouldn't be harsh -- even the phenos that smell like dog shit, cat piss, monkey butt, etc...


----------



## smashcity (Sep 22, 2018)

@Gu~ what's up with these cali cannons? Shit just ain't adding up. Leaves look nothing like a og nor a chem, at the chems that I've grown. Got shiiit out chea looking all hazey wavey and shit.


----------



## led1k (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> A few from the tent at day 32.
> Golden NuggetView attachment 4203181
> 
> GNView attachment 4203182
> ...


My preference for sure. Keep us posted please.


----------



## Noinch (Sep 22, 2018)

Werp said:


> Nice, How long did you let you chinook haze go?


I don't really keep time of my plants but around 9 weeks, wasn't long at all


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 22, 2018)

Easy to trim Ace High vs hard to trim PRK. PRK has a bazillion single leaves (jungle).


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When did you add the guano & langbeinite?
> Both are fairly soluble.
> 
> Overdosing on P late in flower is what gives buds a harshness that takes a long cure to get rid of.
> ...



2nweeks ago give or take. I’m thinking I’m going to have to chop it a couple weeks early


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 22, 2018)

This little Ace High did pretty good.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Im looking forward to how your golden nugget turns out, I don't think I've seen anyone grow it yet.


yeah me too. i just put down 11 seeds because it was one pack i have that i havnt really seen much of and wanted to know what lies within


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 22, 2018)

Ended up only finding 3 balls so far on that deputy, so I plucked them off. Hopefully there won't be any more. 

Looks like there about done with the stretch, 2 phenos of hibernate stayed pretty short, one had some more stretch to it, but it was kind of a lanky fucker from the beginning.


----------



## SFnone (Sep 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Do you see cannabis as medicine?
> I know its not a perfect comparison, but what about generic drug prescriptions? Do you refuse to buy a cheaper med because it is unethical to undercut pfizer?
> 
> I get where people are coming from with this argument, but this is the type of shit that ultimately leads to copyrighting/trademarking plants. Fuk that.


i'm not trying to cut gu down, i'm really not- i'm just saying there are two sides, and there is a reason why there is so much controversy with gu/gps. i know one could argue that jj did the same thing with chemdog, but chemdog wasn't putting out seeds- jj worked hard to get it where it is, and in the process created something of his own- gu has shown little effort in building his empire- he took a stardawg male, copied other established strains, and hits clones. he hasn't _earned_ the same respect. i get the medicine thing, and i agree that no-one owns a plant- gu has opened it up to everybody, and i appreciate that... i'm fine with using clones from dispensaries, and i'm fine with the "Walmart" type vibe others have mentioned... i think he produces quality seeds, and i am actually a diamond member on gps, and recommend it to others- but i don't think he is a serious breeder... i don't think he would be where he is now without the dedication of others, and i completely understand why people think he's sort of a cheat. again, i'm not trying to cut him or his business down at all, even though i'm sure it sounds that way... and from the limited conversations I've had with him, i truly believe he wants to be the best, and give the best- and i think he genuinely want to make everybody happy, including jj- i just think he could try a little harder to make it _his_- others do, he should too... if you want to be the best, then you have to _be _the best... not a bootleg


----------



## Zero_OS (Sep 22, 2018)

nc208 said:


> You guys are wasting time with those filters Jeez.View attachment 4202841


Man, I have a hankering for some tootsie rolls now....


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 22, 2018)

Zero_OS said:


> Man, I have a hankering for some tootsie rolls now....


LOL I was gonna say they almost looked like some homemade carmels or something


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2018)

Just found another piece of budrot and cut it off ....do you think I should harvest about 3 weeks early or will it be alright to let it go day by day


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 22, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i'm not trying to cut gu down, i'm really not- i'm just saying there are two sides, and there is a reason why there is so much controversy with gu/gps. i know one could argue that jj did the same thing with chemdog, but chemdog wasn't putting out seeds- jj worked hard to get it where it is, and in the process created something of his own- gu has shown little effort in building his empire- he took a stardawg male, copied other established strains, and hits clones. he hasn't _earned_ the same respect. i get the medicine thing, and i agree that no-one owns a plant- gu has opened it up to everybody, and i appreciate that... i'm fine with using clones from dispensaries, and i'm fine with the "Walmart" type vibe others have mentioned... i think he produces quality seeds, and i am actually a diamond member on gps, and recommend it to others- but i don't think he is a serious breeder... i don't think he would be where he is now without the dedication of others, and i completely understand why people think he's sort of a cheat. again, i'm not trying to cut him or his business down at all, even though i'm sure it sounds that way... and from the limited conversations I've had with him, i truly believe he wants to be the best, and give the best- and i think he genuinely want to make everybody happy, including jj- i just think he could try a little harder to make it _his_- others do, he should too... if you want to be the best, then you have to _be _the best... not a bootleg


I never had an issue till he refused to post any pics of the moms he is using in these "clone only" strains.
A breeder should have some amount of transperancy when we spend thousands of dollars on seeds because we want to build up our genetic profile.just dropping names of the flavor of the month is pure marketing IMO.
Gu with the amount of resources he has needs to step his game up or these new breeders are gonna leave him in the dust.them icmag dpost he made didnt do him any favors.if insaw them before I purchased any seeds I probably would have just passed.i just gave away 800 dollars worth of gp cause Ithe man wont post one picture on this thread or anywhere else on this planet of a seeded mom.
That wedding crasher X is a joke.just the name and that's it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 22, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> View attachment 4203542 Just found another piece of budrot and cut it off ....do you think I should harvest about 3 weeks early or will it be alright to let it go day by day


.. every day you'll be losing more.. early bud is _usually_ better than rotten bud..


----------



## growslut (Sep 22, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> View attachment 4203542 Just found another piece of budrot and cut it off ....do you think I should harvest about 3 weeks early or will it be alright to let it go day by day


Man, I went through the bud rot journey a few weeks ago. Found bud rot in the top huge cola. Folks on this thread advised that the rot had probably spread throughout the plant. They were right. Even though I couldn't see any obvious bud rot on most cola's, if opened they had webbing or signs of rot starting. I harvested what I could but ended up tossing a pound+ of good looking nugs and only kept a couple of onces larf-type material. Which I then washed with hydrogen peroxide to make sure it was clean from the rot. Totally sucks. Basically the entire plant got tossed

Bud rot can start for 2 reasons--moisture or poop from bud worms. I don't see the little brown specs of poop or caterpillars so guessing yours is related to moisture. I think once the moisture type starts, its probably throughout the plant. If this is what you have, I would recommend harvesting ASAP and hope that some is still uninfected.

Good luck!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 22, 2018)

And for the record my opinion isnt personal.its just business.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 22, 2018)

2easy said:


> yeah me too. i just put down 11 seeds because it was one pack i have that i havnt really seen much of and wanted to know what lies within


Ya I was looking forward to that one myself.. I saw 70-80 days on the site and thought "wtf I'll just run a couple with some other faster stuff".. then on the pack it says "80-90 days".. 13 fukn weeks??


----------



## nc208 (Sep 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya I was looking forward to that one myself.. I saw 70-80 days on the site and thought "wtf I'll just run a couple with some other faster stuff".. then on the pack it says "80-90 days".. 13 fukn weeks??


Those times are BS imo. I got two Western Wizards, one already came down at day 56 while the other still looks like its gonna go 85+ days by the looks of it. Site said 70-80 days I think? So it can be a big crap shoot depending on which way it leans.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya I was looking forward to that one myself.. I saw 70-80 days on the site and thought "wtf I'll just run a couple with some other faster stuff".. then on the pack it says "80-90 days".. 13 fukn weeks??


i dont mind the longer flower time. from a commercial stand point i can understand why people would want to stick to shorter flower times but i really feel by doing so you limit the kind of bud you get to more indica dominant stuff and there is some truly special smoke to be found in some of the longer flowering varieties.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 22, 2018)

2easy said:


> i dont mind the longer flower time. from a commercial stand pint i can understand why people would want to stick to shorter flower times but i really feel by doing so you limit the kind of bud you get to more indica dominant stuff and there are some truly special stuff found in some of the longer flowering varieties


Definitely.. but 13 fukn weeks bro?? Personally I dont get any higher from the long running shit so it's a waste of time in my book.. If it was something truly special.. maybe.. but I just havent found anything like that in my years of smoking.. If things arent done by 12 I get to feeling like it may never get done.. CUT!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Definitely.. but 13 fukn weeks bro?? Personally I dont get any higher from the long running shit so it's a waste of time in my book.. If it was something truly special.. maybe.. but I just havent found anything like that in my years of smoking.. If things arent done by 12 I get to feeling like it may never get done.. CUT!


I don't mind longer flower times but like you, I don't see any big payoff for the extra effort.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't mind longer flower times but like you, I don't see any big payoff for the extra effort.


yeah i can agree with that for sure, its often the case that the more indica dom strains pack better bag appeal and are done in less time and stepping up to a 13-14 week strain doesnt really get you that far into sativa territory anyway.

in some cases though going that little deeper gets you that little something extra, that smoke with no ceiling or that unique terp profile that just makes waiting an extra week or 2 worthwhile. its a small payoff but i dont look at it as 14 weeks i look at it as 2 extra weeks

and then of course there is the hundreds of hybrids out there that go the extra 2 weeks and dont bring anything extra to the table but thats the risk you take. not really anymore dissapointing than running a 10 week strain that you didnt like


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 22, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> Yea went out to check today for more signs of it but didn’t find anything that stood out ..not sure what this is ...maybe it’s a potassium deficiency but Not too sure . I looked around on that cola and everything seemed alright. I will say this plant smells awesome I’ve been giving it a product similar to mammoth p the last month and this outdoor one is smelling far better than he indoor mother did. I get a strong diesel smell with hints of fruity pebbles and decaying fruit. Second picture is a ecsd x rezs omega diesel
> 
> View attachment 4203373
> View attachment 4203380


Are the leaves dead and dry or jus changing color. Bc my Texas butter did that. But it was jus the stardawg color coming out in it. It looked identical to that. Then the whole thing turned purple eventually.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Are the leaves dead and dry or jus changing color. Bc my Texas butter did that. But it was jus the stardawg color coming out in it. It looked identical to that. Then the whole thing turned purple eventually.


It was Just a couple of leaves on the same cola that had a burp Leilah brown hue they didn’t seem dead


----------



## main cola (Sep 22, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I never had an issue till he refused to post any pics of the moms he is using in these "clone only" strains.
> A breeder should have some amount of transperancy when we spend thousands of dollars on seeds because we want to build up our genetic profile.just dropping names of the flavor of the month is pure marketing IMO.
> Gu with the amount of resources he has needs to step his game up or these new breeders are gonna leave him in the dust.them icmag dpost he made didnt do him any favors.if insaw them before I purchased any seeds I probably would have just passed.i just gave away 800 dollars worth of gp cause Ithe man wont post one picture on this thread or anywhere else on this planet of a seeded mom.
> That wedding crasher X is a joke.just the name and that's it.


Thanks for the seeds they won't go to waste...I have a friend that has some health problems and is on a low income ..so he will benefit greatly from those seeds


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 22, 2018)

Scrolling my ig news feed lots of dank being posted than I see a dude catching a fish.im like oh shit this must be the dudes IG that never post pics of buds or colas.come on man really?what's going on.How difficult is it to walk in your setup and take a couple pics of these moms your using.even third world pollen chuckers post pics of the moms being used.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 22, 2018)

2easy said:


> yeah i can agree with that for sure, its often the case that the more indica dom strains pack better bag appeal and are done in less time and stepping up to a 13-14 week strain doesnt really get you that far into sativa territory anyway.
> 
> in some cases though going that little deeper gets you that little something extra, that smoke with no ceiling or that unique terp profile that just makes waiting an extra week or 2 worthwhile. its a small payoff but i dont look at it as 14 weeks i look at it as 2 extra weeks
> 
> and then of course there is the hundreds of hybrids out there that go the extra 2 weeks and dont bring anything extra to the table but thats the risk you take. not really anymore dissapointing than running a 10 week strain that you didnt like


I can waste money and make it back.. time wasted is gone for good.. 

There's no guarantee running 13+ weeks is going to get you that holy grail with "no ceiling" etc. and the difference between a disappointing 10 weeks and a lackluster 14 weeks is huge.. If I can do three runs in the time it takes to finish 2 it's easier to make up for any disappointments.. I ran a couple handfuls of GH hazes and really just felt like it was good bud but _nothing_ better than things that were finishing 4-5 weeks earlier..

to each their own.. Ive got a couple packs of the nugget in the fridge so keep us posted


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I can waste money and make it back.. time wasted is gone for good..
> 
> There's no guarantee running 13+ weeks is going to get you that holy grail with "no ceiling" etc. and the difference between a disappointing 10 weeks and a lackluster 14 weeks is huge.. If I can do three runs in the time it takes to finish 2 it's easier to make up for any disappointments.. I ran a couple handfuls of GH hazes and really just felt like it was good bud but _nothing_ better than things that were finishing 4-5 weeks earlier..
> 
> to each their own.. Ive got a couple packs of the nugget in the fridge so keep us posted


We can always make more money but cant never make more time.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 22, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i'm not trying to cut gu down, i'm really not- i'm just saying there are two sides, and there is a reason why there is so much controversy with gu/gps. i know one could argue that jj did the same thing with chemdog, but chemdog wasn't putting out seeds- jj worked hard to get it where it is, and in the process created something of his own- gu has shown little effort in building his empire- he took a stardawg male, copied other established strains, and hits clones. he hasn't _earned_ the same respect. i get the medicine thing, and i agree that no-one owns a plant- gu has opened it up to everybody, and i appreciate that... i'm fine with using clones from dispensaries, and i'm fine with the "Walmart" type vibe others have mentioned... i think he produces quality seeds, and i am actually a diamond member on gps, and recommend it to others- but i don't think he is a serious breeder... i don't think he would be where he is now without the dedication of others, and i completely understand why people think he's sort of a cheat. again, i'm not trying to cut him or his business down at all, even though i'm sure it sounds that way... and from the limited conversations I've had with him, i truly believe he wants to be the best, and give the best- and i think he genuinely want to make everybody happy, including jj- i just think he could try a little harder to make it _his_- others do, he should too... if you want to be the best, then you have to _be _the best... not a bootleg


Despite the argument about Greenpoint seeds and the separate sides, and who is a pollen chucker and who is a breeder, blah blah blah, I have to say that after so many years of having trouble getting quality genetics, I feel so fortunate at this time to be able to choose between getting excellent genetics, i e stardawg crosses from GPS, or buying superb genetics from what appears to be a serious breeder like Swami seeds, for instance. I will definitely keep buying from gps and others. The more options I have the better, Imo.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I can waste money and make it back.. time wasted is gone for good..
> 
> There's no guarantee running 13+ weeks is going to get you that holy grail with "no ceiling" etc. and the difference between a disappointing 10 weeks and a lackluster 14 weeks is huge.. If I can do three runs in the time it takes to finish 2 it's easier to make up for any disappointments.. I ran a couple handfuls of GH hazes and really just felt like it was good bud but _nothing_ better than things that were finishing 4-5 weeks earlier..
> 
> to each their own.. Ive got a couple packs of the nugget in the fridge so keep us posted


so far 8 of them have popped up and i think i should see more over the next day or 2 so i will keep this thread updated with their progress.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2018)

8 week strain will give 3 crops in 24 weeks and 12 week strain only 2. Spend a minute thinking about that.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 8 week strain will give 3 crops in 24 weeks and 12 week strain only 2. Spend a minute thinking about that.


thank you. That's why some of the neverending finishers inside just aren't worth it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 23, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And for the record my opinion isnt personal.its just business.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 23, 2018)

It really depends on the amount of space you've got and how you allocate it. You definitely can spend that extra month having to veg out those faster finishing strains for the same or less yield as something you can flower from rooted clone.

Basically requires a separate tent/table though. The more skilled perpetual guys can wrangle them down and move em around as needed. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 23, 2018)

growslut said:


> Sure. I basically just grabbed the bags in the categories I mentioned yesterday (1) Can't wait to grow again (2) Will grow again at some point (3) don't plan on growing soon.
> 
> I tried to rank the strains in each category with the favorite strains towards the top, and then in decreasing order below. Its also worth mentioning that I prefer indicas over sativas and prefer stoney indicas. The more couch-lock the better, imho. So somebody else with different preferences might list strains differently. This is just my opinion
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 23, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @Gu~ what's up with these cali cannons? Shit just ain't adding up. Leaves look nothing like a og nor a chem, at the chems that I've grown. Got shiiit out chea looking all hazey wavey and shit.View attachment 4203403


user error?
I put my all into 12 Cannons 3x so far. Decided recently to kill off the copies and say good bye to the Cannon. The Tahoe OG in the parents is what got me, and user error is what I needed to rule out. Mine didnt look like yours but also did not look right, finish right either. They were malformed too in a different way, buds didnt form like _normal. _The smoke was decent but not on my garden curve. I tried and tried in the same space everything else is thriving to no avail. R.I.P. Cali Cannon.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 23, 2018)

growslut said:


> Man, I went through the bud rot journey a few weeks ago. Found bud rot in the top huge cola. Folks on this thread advised that the rot had probably spread throughout the plant. They were right. Even though I couldn't see any obvious bud rot on most cola's, if opened they had webbing or signs of rot starting. I harvested what I could but ended up tossing a pound+ of good looking nugs and only kept a couple of onces larf-type material. Which I then washed with hydrogen peroxide to make sure it was clean from the rot. Totally sucks. Basically the entire plant got tossed
> 
> Bud rot can start for 2 reasons--moisture or poop from bud worms. I don't see the little brown specs of poop or caterpillars so guessing yours is related to moisture. I think once the moisture type starts, its probably throughout the plant. If this is what you have, I would recommend harvesting ASAP and hope that some is still uninfected.
> 
> Good luck!



I did find a couple worms picked them off and killed them thinking I might cut it down today but still waiting to see how it is...the next few days ate going to be 60-70 with 50-60% humidity


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 23, 2018)

Chop chop chop


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 23, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> It was Just a couple of leaves on the same cola that had a burp Leilah brown hue they didn’t seem dead


If the leaves aren't dead. Then I was say it's the stardawg color coming out. That's how my Texas butter started. You can see the purple in the pics. These were only like 40-50 days in. By the time she was cut. She was dark purple every where.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 23, 2018)

So I have decent vaporizer. I bought awhile ago. I've only smoked outta ig maybe a handful of times. This morning me and the wife decided to wake n vape. So I packed some of the 45 day cure OBS. And wow. The orange cream taste is absolutely delicious. I'm gonna have to say the best flavored herb I have ever smoked. We will see how @thenotsoesoteric Sunni D OG stands up against it. His tang pow cross has alot more orange nose than the OBS had. So maybe I got lucky and caught two nice orange flavored nugs. I can tell the Tang Pow x Goji OG cross is way frostier than the OBS. But the high on the OBS is just on point. Still got a ways to go on the Sunni d ig cross flowering out though. But if you have a pack of obs I'd pop them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So I have decent vaporizer. I bought awhile ago. I've only smoked outta ig maybe a handful of times. This morning me and the wife decided to wake n vape. So I packed some of the 45 day cure OBS. And wow. The orange cream taste is absolutely delicious. I'm gonna have to say the best flavored herb I have ever smoked. We will see how @thenotsoesoteric Sunni D OG stands up against it. His tang pow cross has alot more orange nose than the OBS had. So maybe I got lucky and caught two nice orange flavored nugs. I can tell the Tang Pow x Goji OG cross is way frostier than the OBS. But the high on the OBS is just on point. Still got a ways to go on the Sunni d ig cross flowering out though. But if you have a pack of obs I'd pop them.


Sweet to hear that orange nose on the sunni d and I hope she holds her own. The pheno I got is much more goji than orange so it's good to hear that father tp put his funk on some of the phenos. That clementine is a terp machine too so it should be a nice battle of citrus. Cheers and I hope that sunni d cures up nice too.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sweet to hear that orange nose on the sunni d and I hope she holds her own. The pheno I got is much more goji than orange so it's good to hear that father tp put his funk on some of the phenos. That clementine is a terp machine too so it should be a nice battle of citrus. Cheers and I hope that sunni d cures up nice too.


The only thing I cant comment on is yield. Bc shes only in a 1gal soft sided transplanter. But no joke. The smell on her is so dominating over everything else right now


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 23, 2018)

I've never had scale that I have noticed on any of my plants. Was looking the Sky Dweller over and came across this... 
The thing is about an inch long, can't believe I didn't notice it before now.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> 8 week strain will give 3 crops in 24 weeks and 12 week strain only 2. Spend a minute thinking about that.





somebodyhearted said:


> user error?
> I put my all into 12 Cannons 3x so far. Decided recently to kill off the copies and say good bye to the Cannon. The Tahoe OG in the parents is what got me, and user error is what I needed to rule out. Mine didnt look like yours but also did not look right, finish right either. They were malformed too in a different way, buds didnt form like _normal. _The smoke was decent but not on my garden curve. I tried and tried in the same space everything else is thriving to no avail. R.I.P. Cali Cannon.


Yeah im hearing you. My calicannon buds didnt form normal either.

At forst i thought i had messed up and it was heat related or something. I didnt think it would produce at all. Right at the end it all came together though.
I love the way they formed. Every bud site was a large individual bud. As a result my yield was fantastic. This is the final shot before chop.

Quite a different looking plant



Basically ended up being the heaviest yielding og i have ever grown.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2018)

I’ve run California Cannon a couple times and mine couldn’t be more different so there could be some variation...................


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> yeah me too. i just put down 11 seeds because it was one pack i have that i havnt really seen much of and wanted to know what lies within


Hey there brother long time no see..how u been 
Pm me if u want


----------



## 2easy (Sep 23, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I’ve run California Cannon a couple times and mine couldn’t be more different so there could be some variation...................


I only popped 4 and had 2 females. Both were very similar but its not a real big pool to draw a conclusion from


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So I have decent vaporizer. I bought awhile ago. I've only smoked outta ig maybe a handful of times. This morning me and the wife decided to wake n vape. So I packed some of the 45 day cure OBS. And wow. The orange cream taste is absolutely delicious. I'm gonna have to say the best flavored herb I have ever smoked. We will see how @thenotsoesoteric Sunni D OG stands up against it. His tang pow cross has alot more orange nose than the OBS had. So maybe I got lucky and caught two nice orange flavored nugs. I can tell the Tang Pow x Goji OG cross is way frostier than the OBS. But the high on the OBS is just on point. Still got a ways to go on the Sunni d ig cross flowering out though. But if you have a pack of obs I'd pop them.


OBS is my favorite GP strain to date, orange scent and flavor over powers daddy... It's been my wake & bake for a few months now, my biggest complaint is stringy stems, adding more silicon the whole grow this round they are thicker but just switched the timer today, see how it fairs after stretch...


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 23, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> OBS is my favorite GP strain to date, orange scent and flavor over powers daddy... It's been my wake & bake for a few months now, my biggest complaint is stringy stems, adding more silicon the whole grow this round they are thicker but just switched the timer today, see how it fairs after stretch...


Mine had huge solid stems. She was a great yielder too boot.


----------



## growslut (Sep 23, 2018)

If anyone is interested, after visiting the tent today I remembered why Full Moon Fever got put in the 'don't plan to grow again soon' pile. 

Its only because I successfully revegged a previous Full Moon Fever and planned to take cuts. After smoking it, its more sativa leaning than I prefer, but if anyone is looking for a potent sativa I would def recommend Full Moon Fever. It was the strongest smelling plant in the tent. Now I plan to re-flower the plant but probably not take more cuts off it so I can run more indica geared gear


----------



## typoerror (Sep 23, 2018)

Orange blossom special preggers with f2's. The daddy looked a lot like his star dawg father but reeked of orange peel on the stem rub.


----------



## main cola (Sep 23, 2018)

O.B.S.  Lvtk #1  Lvtk #2


----------



## 2easy (Sep 23, 2018)

growslut said:


> If anyone is interested, after visiting the tent today I remembered why Full Moon Fever got put in the 'don't plan to grow again soon' pile.
> 
> Its only because I successfully revegged a previous Full Moon Fever and planned to take cuts. After smoking it, its more sativa leaning than I prefer, but if anyone is looking for a potent sativa I would def recommend Full Moon Fever. It was the strongest smelling plant in the tent. Now I plan to re-flower the plant but probably not take more cuts off it so I can run more indica geared gear


Its on my list to try


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 23, 2018)

I took down one of my two outdoor Sundance Kids today.

She doesn't look like much in this pic, but we'll see how she looks dried and trimmed. I think she'll be purty.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> O.B.S.View attachment 4204241 View attachment 4204242 Lvtk #1View attachment 4204243 View attachment 4204244 Lvtk #2View attachment 4204245


Your LVTK #1 looks exactly like the one had...spitting image.
Really fine smoke, I'm down to a couple grams and bummed.
How many days on her so far?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 24, 2018)

Any garlic smell from garlix?


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Your LVTK #1 looks exactly like the one had...spitting image.
> Really fine smoke, I'm down to a couple grams and bummed.
> How many days on her so far?


I think she's right at 9 weeks from flip


----------



## Getgrowingson (Sep 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> What are you talking about Cherry Pie Cake? Are you talking about the Birthday Cake that everyone gets confused with Wedding Cake? I’ve had both, Wedding Cake is better but Birthday Cake was still very good. I think at this point, people know what the actual cut is.
> 
> Wedding Cake really isn’t as rare as you’re making it sound. I know a couple sellers with connects to big clone nurseries doing tissue cultures, so it’s legit for $250.
> 
> ...


Would love one of those cuts bro dm me


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 24, 2018)

lvtk#1 at ~4.5 weeks since flip. this plant reeks of putrid lemon candy.


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lvtk#1 at ~4.5 weeks since flip. this plant reeks of putrid lemon candy.


She's looking good.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 24, 2018)

You guys running OBS should run some tangie if you are into orange flavors, i'm running CFF tangie right now smoking some tester nugs, straight tangerine peel zest.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> I think she's right at 9 weeks from flip


It looks like she's getting really close. I chopped mine at 69 or 70 days, and she was still spitting out fresh pistils.
Can't express how much I enjoy the buzz.


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> It looks like she's getting really close. I chopped mine at 69 or 70 days, and she was still spitting out fresh pistils.
> Can't express how much I enjoy the buzz.


I agree on the buzz.. I took a sample bud at around 8 weeks and i really enjoyed it


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 24, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Any garlic smell from garlix?


yes, but better "garlic" smells in Raindance packs imo


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> Yeah im hearing you. My calicannon buds didnt form normal either.
> 
> At forst i thought i had messed up and it was heat related or something. I didnt think it would produce at all. Right at the end it all came together though.
> I love the way they formed. Every bud site was a large individual bud. As a result my yield was fantastic. This is the final shot before chop.
> ...



How long did it take for your _end_ to come ?

those look yummy


----------



## 2easy (Sep 24, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> How long did it take for your _end_ to come ?
> 
> those look yummy


I had one finished in 8 weeks from flip and the one pictured went 10 from flip


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> O.B.S.View attachment 4204241 View attachment 4204242 Lvtk #1View attachment 4204243 View attachment 4204244 Lvtk #2View attachment 4204245


your lvtk#1 is the kind of thing i'm looking for in mine. how does it smell?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 24, 2018)

CnC-stacking nice-but stretchy-had to tie down 2 tops


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 24, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys running OBS should run some tangie if you are into orange flavors, i'm running CFF tangie right now smoking some tester nugs, straight tangerine peel zest.


I've been debating on buying a pack of those. I love oranges lol How's the yield look on them?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 24, 2018)

Has anyone grown barn burner yet


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> your lvtk#1 is the kind of thing i'm looking for in mine. how does it smell?


I'm not that good at describing the smell..She smells great to me..kind of skunky..Burnt rubber and a liitle hint of lemon..I'm going to run her in scrog next time around using some Quantum boards ..I think she'll do well
She looks like she might be a keeper


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> CnC-stacking nice-but stretchy-had to tie down 2 topsView attachment 4204603


Looking nice..what kind of light are you using?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 24, 2018)

main cola said:


> Looking nice..what kind of light are you using?


600w hps in a cool tube for summer


----------



## smashcity (Sep 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> Yeah im hearing you. My calicannon buds didnt form normal either.
> 
> At forst i thought i had messed up and it was heat related or something. I didnt think it would produce at all. Right at the end it all came together though.
> I love the way they formed. Every bud site was a large individual bud. As a result my yield was fantastic. This is the final shot before chop.
> ...


@2easy how was the potency?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 24, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> yes, but better "garlic" smells in Raindance packs imo


What a treat. Iam also searching for the armpit smell?


----------



## Senokai (Sep 24, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> What a treat. Iam also searching for the armpit smell?


You may want to consider Purple Mountain Majesty for that "armpit" smell as well. The one pheno I came across of PMM was heavy on the armpit smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 24, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I've been debating on buying a pack of those. I love oranges lol How's the yield look on them?


Above average yield of spear shaped buds, best to know how to train a plant or have a tall grow area as they have a sativa structure and can grow quite tall. Very frosty and aromatic makes your whole house stink if you don't have a filter, couldn't smell any other plants but the tangie this run because it was so strong and overpowering.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 24, 2018)

smashcity said:


> @2easy how was the potency?


Potency is up there with the best of them in my opinion. Its a real heavy stone with severe munchies. 
Everyone that has tried it has been impressed.


----------



## THT (Sep 24, 2018)

This Bounty Hunter is quite impressive


----------



## Senokai (Sep 24, 2018)

THT said:


> This Bounty Hunter is quite impressive
> View attachment 4204675 View attachment 4204677


OMFGdude. Great jobu.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 24, 2018)

Quick question for my GPS people. I've got five Pebble Pushers that are two weeks into flower. What traits should I be looking for because I have to cull two of these plants? These are first run and done . . . Unless spectacular lol


----------



## SFnone (Sep 24, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Despite the argument about Greenpoint seeds and the separate sides, and who is a pollen chucker and who is a breeder, blah blah blah, I have to say that after so many years of having trouble getting quality genetics, I feel so fortunate at this time to be able to choose between getting excellent genetics, i e stardawg crosses from GPS, or buying superb genetics from what appears to be a serious breeder like Swami seeds, for instance. I will definitely keep buying from gps and others. The more options I have the better, Imo.


absolutely. and really, I have no idea what it takes to run a seed business- I felt like a jerk all day for what may have seemed like discrediting gps- I never meant to get on the gu hate train, and certainly didn't want to drive the thing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 24, 2018)

SFnone said:


> absolutely. and really, I have no idea what it takes to run a seed business- I felt like a jerk all day for what may have seemed like discrediting gps- I never meant to get on the gu hate train, and certainly didn't want to drive the thing.


Dont stress yourself out,while some of us were asking him serious questions and chopping our4 week old plants down from his kind love comment he was out posting fishing pictures on IG and has yet to post one pic of any mom he has used in any of these crosses either here or anywhere else.
These are the last GP plants I have and there not taking up any space.snake oil and lucky 7s.im gonna finish them with s1s I made and see the comparison sxs.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 24, 2018)

Tangie is in obs and I found better phenos in obs then I did tangie.



Yodaweed said:


> You guys running OBS should run some tangie if you are into orange flavors, i'm running CFF tangie right now smoking some tester nugs, straight tangerine peel zest.


----------



## nobighurry (Sep 24, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You guys running OBS should run some tangie if you are into orange flavors, i'm running CFF tangie right now smoking some tester nugs, straight tangerine peel zest.


I just chucked some pollen from a Tangie male on a branch of orange blossom should be an interesting blend, last Tangie had serious orange goodness..


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 24, 2018)

SFnone said:


> absolutely. and really, I have no idea what it takes to run a seed business- I felt like a jerk all day for what may have seemed like discrediting gps- I never meant to get on the gu hate train, and certainly didn't want to drive the thing.


What exactly is the issue with where he got the clones from are they not legit cuts?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 24, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> What exactly is the issue with where he got the clones from are they not legit cuts?


It seems like a lot of the cuts are coming from dispensaries, and in CA at least, dispensary cuts often aren’t legit. I’m sure it’s the same in CO. 

The bigger issue is that nobody has seen a picture of any of these clone only cuts that Gu has been breeding with (or any plants grown by Gu). At the very least, it’s incredibly weird.


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Tangie is in obs and I found better phenos in obs then I did tangie.


That's great news..I'm hoping for some nice orange terps in my OBS


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The bigger issue is that nobody has seen a picture of any of these clone only cuts that Gu has been breeding with (or any plants grown by Gu). At the very least, it’s incredibly weird.


On the other hand, lots of people have seen loads of pics of plants grown from inexpensive GPS seeds. Most have looked real good, and most smoke reports are positive by a good margin. Seems to me that's the more important measure of 'worth it, or not'.
[ Full transparency: I'm halfway through a cookie and chem after dinner joint, and feeling all peace and love like.]


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 24, 2018)

SFnone said:


> absolutely. and really, I have no idea what it takes to run a seed business- I felt like a jerk all day for what may have seemed like discrediting gps- I never meant to get on the gu hate train, and certainly didn't want to drive the thing.


Don't sweat it. You've contributed a lot to this thread. You've grown out the seeds and that lends credibility to *any* opinion stated here...whether anyone completely agrees or not, its valid.
No need to feel like a jerk, darlin


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> On the other hand, lots of people have seen loads of pics of plants grown from inexpensive GPS seeds. Most have looked real good, and most smoke reports are positive by a good margin. Seems to me that's the more important measure of 'worth it, or not'.
> [ Full transparency: I'm halfway through a cookie and chem after dinner joint, and feeling all peace and love like.]
> 
> View attachment 4204828


Even brisco county's finest post pics of 4he mothers and daddy's used In there crosses.its nice to know where the cuts are actually coming from.
Be kinda like me being a dentist with no teeth.people would give me a wtf look.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2018)

That cookies and chem will have you smiling from a joint's worth. 






That is gonna be the next gps seeds I pop, at least 5 CnC, but I still gotta pop some tangerine power f2s and a few sweet Dixies and a shit load of other crosses I still need to get at, lol, with more on the way.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 25, 2018)

5 out of 6 Texas butters sprouted are female.... im happy with those odds, look like indica dominant , hoping for some fire. Will take cuts of all 5 phenos, just incase


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

I've been going back and forth between the remaining CnC seeds I have or Jelly Pie.
I'm not sure how I missed these but found some interesting pics on this page that sealed the deal for me.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-275


edit: just looked at the date. I see now how I missed these. They were posted only 10 months ago...just a couple months after the accident while I was MIA.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ how about you make some crosses with Dominion, Swami or Naturefarm you already have the customers so why not? 

Maybe we can make a vote?


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 25, 2018)

I can tell you my jelly pie looked NOTHING like that pheno at all whatsoever. 

Popped 10 beans 3cc 3pk 4sdk only ended up with this girl the smell is awesome but   whered the frost go 
Disappointing Sundance kid


----------



## klx (Sep 25, 2018)

First run from clone with my favourite Gunslinger pheno. Rooted clone straight to flower, zero veg in a 2 inch net pot and it yielded 3oz of this. Going to fill a sog tray with it asap.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

I think the reason you will never see a pick of greenpoints work is federal. If he's showing clone only strains that didn't originate in co the feds would shut him down. When it was illegal all over didn't matter rogue actors went the way they did, gu has to play by rules if he wants to stay in business. From the way I interpret it co shut off the flow of legal weed genetics (isolated to what was already in the state) when we went rec legal.

I wouldn't trust the name on any dispensary clone, but I have a few going now, 3 from kind love.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

How do restocks work?
For consistency, wouldn't you need to use the same parents to create a new batch?

So in theory, he would need to keep all the moms for the products that have not been discontinued. 

And how long can you keep a male?

I remember someone saying that it's not easy to keep males going perpetually. 

Maybe he just harvested a shitload of pollen, but it can't last forever.

Hmm...


----------



## mordynyc (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi can someone kindly help answer this?
I have been getting harassing calls to my google voice number a day or two after ordering CBD Iso from GPS.
I used this number for my billing info. 
The calls are about "pain management" scam products. 
Is it just a coincidence right after I order cbd from gps and use my google voice number for billing i get harassing calls once a day?
Luckily I can easily block them but they find another 646 number to harass me from.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 25, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I can tell you my jelly pie looked NOTHING like that pheno at all whatsoever.
> 
> Popped 10 beans 3cc 3pk 4sdk only ended up with this girl the smell is awesome butView attachment 4204874 View attachment 4204875 View attachment 4204876 whered the frost go
> Disappointing Sundance kid


If you wait another month, you might get some frost on your Greenpoint.
I also recommend you lay off the heavy leaf stripping.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Just got back from my bachelor party! Gettin' hitched in a few days.

I was able to catch up yesterday, and make a few changes to the website:

- Better card processing solution
- Removed the card processing fee
- Free shipping on orders over $20

You spoke I listened!

Thanks for the support, hope everyone is getting after it this week!


----------



## mordynyc (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just got back from my bachelor party! Gettin' hitched in a few days.
> 
> I was able to catch up yesterday, and make a few changes to the website:
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
What strains did you enjoy most at the party


----------



## growslut (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just got back from my bachelor party! Gettin' hitched in a few days.
> 
> I was able to catch up yesterday, and make a few changes to the website:
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your engagement, Gu~!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

growslut said:


> Congratulations on your engagement, Gu~!


Thanks!

Most of you have spoken to Ally a few times and know how great of a girl she is.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> What exactly is the issue with where he got the clones from are they not legit cuts?


kind love is known to have legit, clean cuts. They are one of the most trusted sources for clones in Colorado.



Chunky Stool said:


> How do restocks work?
> For consistency, wouldn't you need to use the same parents to create a new batch?
> 
> So in theory, he would need to keep all the moms for the products that have not been discontinued.
> ...


Cloning a male while it's in veg is just as easy as cloning a female. The person that said it wasn't easy must not have known what the fuck he was doing.



SSGrower said:


> I think the reason you will never see a pick of greenpoints work is federal. If he's showing clone only strains that didn't originate in co the feds would shut him down. When it was illegal all over didn't matter rogue actors went the way they did, gu has to play by rules if he wants to stay in business. From the way I interpret it co shut off the flow of legal weed genetics (isolated to what was already in the state) when we went rec legal.
> 
> I wouldn't trust the name on any dispensary clone, but I have a few going now, 3 from kind love.


Being in the industry and having brought in strains from outside sources, including from out of state and my own garden(yes, you can find gps genetics in a few dispensaries) i can assure you it's a very easy work around.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

growslut said:


> Congratulations on your engagement, Gu~!


Another one bites the dust


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

6 of 42 moms came from Kind Love

or 

*14%*


Lol @jayblaze710 hardly "Most". Keep trying buddy I'm sure you'll knock me down eventually.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Most of you have spoken to Ally a few times and know how great of a girl she is.


Congrats Gu. I hope you two share decades together with a whole mess of little Allys and Gu's to keep ya busy. <3


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

For an exact list:

Durban Poison
Tahoe Alien
Golden Goat
Kurple Fantasy 2
Ghost Train haze
Lucky Charms


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> For an exact list:
> 
> Durban Poison
> Tahoe Alien
> ...



Clones I've given to Kindlove:

Cookies N Cream
Gorilla Glue 4
Queen Mother
Purple Goji
Pinesol
Pura Vida


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I can tell you my jelly pie looked NOTHING like that pheno at all whatsoever.
> 
> Popped 10 beans 3cc 3pk 4sdk only ended up with this girl the smell is awesome butView attachment 4204874 View attachment 4204875 View attachment 4204876 whered the frost go
> Disappointing Sundance kid


Wow. Bummer. I've seen several great reviews and pics for those Jelly Pies. That one just really stood out.

Finding phenos like that usually require full packs, skill and an eye for selection. 
No offense, and I do appreciate your input on the JPs but 2 or 3 seeds isn't a fair representation by any stretch.

Sorry for your poor luck.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 6 of 42 moms came from Kind Love
> 
> or
> 
> ...


And which other dispensaries did you use for your other clones or were they sourced somewhere else. I know there's numerous clone shops in denver, most of them have average to below average offerings. Dispensaries have a invested interest to not give you their best genetics.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

none, piss off.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> kind love is known to have legit, clean cuts. They are one of the most trusted sources for clones in Colorado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As easy as mislabeling a plant?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> none, piss off.


Man you are the most butthurt little bitch breeder i have ever met, you get so butthurt when you get called out on your bullshit.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> As easy as mislabeling a plant?


Something like that but not quite that complicated. I just enter the new strain name into metrc. It goes through. No one asks any questions.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Seems like you get all butt hurt when you get called out from making up bullshit...



Yodaweed said:


> Man you are the most butthurt little bitch breeder i have ever met, you get so butthurt when you get called out on your bullshit.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Man you are the most butthurt little bitch breeder i have ever met, you get so butthurt when you get called out on your bullshit.


Nice quick edit on the "hope I see you around" part. Pot calling the kettle black much?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 25, 2018)

Lmao, every time this thread gets close to getting back on track, the drama kicks back in.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Nice quick edit on the "hope I see you around" part. Pot calling the kettle black much?


Don't wanna get banned again lol ya know with how butthurt these little kids are


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 25, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> Nice quick edit on the "hope I see you around" part. Pot calling the kettle black much?


Yeah, I seen that. 
lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

Anyone who seen gu would laugh and know why he's so butthurt, he's a fat fucking ginger that looks like a fucked up ronald mcdonald. The genetic pool was not kind to him.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2018)

also edited out something about red hair.

Everybody knows I looks exactly like Tekashi 69


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> also edited out something about red hair.
> 
> Everybody knows I looks exactly like Tekashi 69


More like a fat carrot top but good try


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Anyone who seen gu would laugh and know why he's so butthurt, he's a fat fucking ginger that looks like a fucked up ronald mcdonald. The genetic pool was not kind to him.


Now, that’s a “butthurt” reply if i’ve ever seen one.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Now, that’s a “butthurt” reply if i’ve seen one.


Can't stand fake ass people that get butthurt as all hell when you ask them simple questions like where did you get this.

I wouldnt have asked if he provided info on his genetics or at least a picture of a plant he has grown.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Something like that but not quite that complicated. I just enter the new strain name into metrc. It goes through. No one asks any questions.


So then xyz strain is codenamed something else? Or since there is no verification process like did plant come from seed or clone that doesn't matter? Not to mention no way to support or refute claims of genetic lineage?


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Wild West is such an appropriate collection name.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 25, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> also edited out something about red hair.
> 
> Everybody knows I looks exactly like Tekashi 69


This guy's face scares the fuck out of me. One of the ugliest people I have ever seen.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

No code names. you are supposed to keep paperwork verifying where any seeds or clones that you bought came from. So they can verify it came from a legit source. But each time I've had an inspection from MED they never asked.



SSGrower said:


> So then xyz strain is codenamed something else? Or since there is no verification process like did plant come from seed or clone that doesn't matter? Not to mention no way to support or refute claims of genetic lineage?


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> No code names. you are supposed to keep paperwork verifying where any seeds or clones that you bought came from but each time I've had an inspection from MED they never asked.


Clones get mixed up like mad in dispensaries because the people doing the clones do not give two shits about you and your grow room.

Not to mention they take clones off the streets from anyone that has what they want, ive given numerous clones to dispensaries they just take my word they are what i say they are.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

At shity places that can and does happen. Stop going to those shity places. 



Yodaweed said:


> Clones get mixed up like mad in dispensaries because the people doing the clones do not give two shits about you and your grow room.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> At shity places that can and does happen. Stop going to those shity places.


Sourcing of clones is just as bad or worse, a lot of dispos are using craigslist and random shit they find from anyone. Really it's the wild west when it comes to genetics in colorado. You have no clue what you are getting unless you are getting from a trusted source like a friend or a breeder, gotta find someone who actually cares.

Shit some of the "breeders' on this very forum aren't using what they said they are. I'm not gonna out people but there's a lot of shade out there.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

I can point out some trusted sources if you would like. 



Yodaweed said:


> Sourcing of clones is just as bad or worse, a lot of dispos are using craigslist and random shit they find from anyone. Really it's the wild west when it comes to genetics in colorado. You have no clue what you are getting unless you are getting from a trusted source like a friend or a breeder, gotta find someone who actually cares.
> 
> Shit some of the "breeders' on this very forum aren't using what they said they are. I'm not gonna out people but there's a lot of shade out there.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I can point out some trusted sources if you would like.


I don't need clones, i got quality genetics and like to try seeds from trusted sources to get new genetics. Right now i'm working on some homemade crosses that will be much better than these offerings of chucked low quality clones.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I can point out some trusted sources if you would like.


I'm all ears.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Good luck with that. And I hope your chucks are so successful that you decide to start a seed company and have to deal with a hundred people just like you.



Yodaweed said:


> I don't need clones, i got quality genetics and like to try seeds from trusted sources to get new genetics. Right now i'm working on some homemade crosses that will be much better than these offerings of chucked low quality clones.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

Wonder mmj commission is hiring inspectors, got a feeling dispensaries would not like to se me commin.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Good luck with that. And I hope your chucks are so successful that you decide to start a seed company and have to deal with a hundred people just like you.


I don't do this to make money i do it for myself . Thanks though.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Kind love, l'eagle, karmacueticals, natures kiss, natural selections for dispensaries.

Dank by pank and clear water group wholesale their clones. So if you can find dispensaries that carry their stuff you're good to go. Especially Clearwater group. they have all the hot shit and are absolutely amazing growers and I would give my left nut to work for them.

There aren't too many seed places that I can think of. I know 14er genetics does some seed making and has some really good strains that they created.

Cannarado and Ethos are actually working with wholesalers to bring seeds to the retail market in the future as well.



SSGrower said:


> I'm all ears.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Kind love, l'eagle, karmacueticals, natures kiss, natural selections for dispensaries.
> 
> Dank by pank and clear water group wholesale their clones. So if you can find dispensaries that carry their stuff you're good to go. Especially Clearwater group. they have all the hot shit and are absolutely amazing growers and I would give my left nut to work for them.
> 
> ...


Rare dankness dispensary has a good seed selection.

Ive run their grape ox, moonshine haze, longs peak blue and ghost train haze, all fire. I'd like to try their commerce city kush or scotts og next.


----------



## pinner420 (Sep 25, 2018)

Trolls are like spider mites. Wish I had a solution to get them to bite into the positive side of a battery. So many great threads have been locked or abandoned because of them. Learning that new guys rejected hear thrive every where else... Mods need to fix this behavior as they aren't going away. Perfect example is any omega garden thread..


----------



## mordynyc (Sep 25, 2018)

Im a noob and I dont get all the whining and dorky nerd talk about a plant that makes you high but google found me this a while back 



Also, can't you just send samples to an analysis company to get all the terpene and thc/cbd levels? If it's expensive isn't it worth it if your growing commercially like many of you are? 
To me it's all the same shit. I smoke sativas from a dispensary that's not supposed to make me nappy but it all depends on my mood.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Good luck with that. And I hope your chucks are so successful that you decide to start a seed company and have to deal with a hundred people just like you.


It's easy to be a critic. 

I sense a lot of jealousy of Gu and his business. 

Something like: _"If I had a good male, I could make a web site and get rich, just like Gu". _
But they don't and they didn't, so now they're just whiners. 

Do you want to deal with payofix because real banks avoid cannabis money?
Do you want to deal with the post office and fedex? 
Do you want to deal with international transactions? 

Gu had the balls to go where others were afraid to tread. 

SIDENOTE: If cannabis becomes legal at the federal level, many barriers to entry will disappear and the seed market will literally explode overnight.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Kind love, l'eagle, karmacueticals, natures kiss, natural selections for dispensaries.
> 
> Dank by pank and clear water group wholesale their clones. So if you can find dispensaries that carry their stuff you're good to go. Especially Clearwater group. they have all the hot shit and are absolutely amazing growers and I would give my left nut to work for them.
> 
> ...


I've run seeds from helping hands, wouldn't run again, I think they just sell whatever herms on them, or they have zero control and end up with seeds in their sale product.

Also ran a couple from The Farm and made a cross with their Mountain Thunder. Their bubbles gift (bubba gift x sour bubble) was pretty good. I'd run them again and infact planned to (Somali Taxi Driver) but seem to have accidentally thrown out the seeds when I did a clean up of the stash drawer.

Kindlove uses neem so imo that's a negative for their final product, wish there were a place that didn't use it.



mordynyc said:


> Im a noob and I dont get all the whining and dorky nerd talk about a plant that makes you high but google found me this a while back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colorado prohibits citizens from having mj samples analyzed for anything, can break fed law and send to lab in Massachusetts.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 25, 2018)

I ended up moving the plant into the shed for today and gonna let it back outside tomorrow and will harvest Sunday/ Saturday when it will rain again ....unless I see more mold she is straight diesel smell and rotten sweet fruit . I’m starting to wish I kept the mother to try again Indoors. She turned out a lot better this time around outdoors than she did indoors


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> I ended up moving the plant into the shed for today and gonna let it back outside tomorrow and will harvest Sunday/ Saturday when it will rain again ....unless I see more mold she is straight diesel smell and rotten sweet fruit . I’m starting to wish I kept the mother to try again Indoors. She turned out a lot better this time around outdoors than she did indoors
> 
> View attachment 4205019 View attachment 4205020


Holy defoliation! 
Why did you remove all the fan leaves?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

I think if gu didnt frequent this thread like he does his dedicated fan boys would be asking the same questions as some of thr others are.
Typoerror seems like a sensible and knowledgeable person but I personally dont understand how you can not take issue that any seed breeder does not post any pictures of these supposed clone only elite moms he is using.
How you guys can be ok with that has me over here scratching my head.If he is in fact using the real cuts of these moms to sell seeds my first priority would be to show these moms off so everyone can move on.He hasnt even breathed one word of it and has no intention.His dedicated fanboys will make sure to keep out those kind of questions and help make excuses.
I personally dont take sides in nothing and all of this lashing out at the people who called him out just proves my exact point.
None of you have a clue what clones he is using for any of these crosses.Just taken his word for it like everyone did when he said he met with the owner of the s1 fiasco.
This shit reminds me of a beat up girlfriend trying to protect there abusive boyfriend after someone steps in and says yo wtf.
Dude been around for so long and supposedly getting all these cuts and couldnt even get the mac.how does someone that is in the worse state to be in have it sitting in there veg room.
You can believe if I was a breeder i would post pictures of these cuts that no one else has pictures already taken so people would know it's the cut I'm using.
Anyone can download a pic of a cut already grown out and post it.this whole situation pisses me off and the people that act like we dont have a valid complaint even more.
Cheap ass seeds with multiple advertisement and marketing schemes.i guess if you know what u think you are getting than you can stick your head down in the sand and forget about it.
My grow room space and wattage is way to valuable than anything I've seen in the past 200 pages of this thread.
Way to many fuck ups IMO to even consider wasting another minute on this BS


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

RD is a lot like other dispensaries. They grow bug infested, powdery mildewed, crap. I walked out of their facility before my interview was over. Thankfully none of that carries over to their seeds. 



Yodaweed said:


> Rare dankness dispensary has a good seed selection.
> 
> Ive run their grape ox, moonshine haze, longs peak blue and ghost train haze, all fire. I'd like to try their commerce city kush or scotts og next.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2018)

Brisco and [sweet] Dixie had a fantastic relationship. They stayed single. Coincidence?

Congratulations @~gu, and also my sympathies.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

I have known Gu from growing forums since 2010. Back when he was guwall. I've been to his house several times. I've been in his grow facility. I've seen his mom's. I've smoked weed he's grown from his moms(some of the best quality I've come across). And I'll be honest, most of the plants that he grew and selected himself(ie, alien star dawg) were better than most of the elite clone only he has. I've been growing his seeds from the beginning(found so many amazing keepers that carry most of the moms traits). I have followed his multiple, now banned Greenpoint seeds accounts where he did show off plants of moms and and others. I've known him long enough to trust him.

as you stated, anyone can post up any pictures they get from anywhere though. so would that really help if he did post more recent pictures? or would you believe that he just posted up pictures from anywhere?



Heisengrow said:


> Typoerror seems like a sensible and knowledgeable person but I personally dont understand how you can not take issue that any seed breeder does not post any pictures of these supposed clone only elite moms he is using.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> RD is a lot like other dispensaries. They grow bug infested, powdery mildewed, crap. I walked out of their facility before my interview was over. Thankfully none of that carries over to their seeds.


this is my biggest concern trying to move into the legal side. if i have to go work for a LP that grows shitty mids it will destroy me inside.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> this is my biggest concern trying to move into the legal side. if i have to go work for a LP that grows shitty mids it will destroy me inside.


It's why I keep looking for a job and either not taking the job or quitting very quickly.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah. I’ve seen enough of the gps gear grown by people I respect to know it has gems in it. Starting my second go round with some of it and I have to say it’s passed my outdoor tests. Grow em yourself and if you no likey go elsewhere. Simple.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think if gu didnt frequent this thread like he does his dedicated fan boys would be asking the same questions as some of thr others are.
> Typoerror seems like a sensible and knowledgeable person but I personally dont understand how you can not take issue that any seed breeder does not post any pictures of these supposed clone only elite moms he is using.
> How you guys can be ok with that has me over here scratching my head.If he is in fact using the real cuts of these moms to sell seeds my first priority would be to show these moms off so everyone can move on.He hasnt even breathed one word of it and has no intention.His dedicated fanboys will make sure to keep out those kind of questions and help make excuses.
> I personally dont take sides in nothing and all of this lashing out at the people who called him out just proves my exact point.
> ...


We get it. 
You've said the same thing a dozen times. 

And I actually agree with you; pics would make me more comfortable. 
But I'm not picky and just want good seeds at a decent price. Not sure how that makes me an ass kisser. 

I recently grew a pack of Bodega Bubblegum that turned out great. 
If the mother wasn't really Indiana bubblegum, I don't care -- she was pretty fucking good and grew exactly as expected.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I have known Gu from growing forums since 2010. Back when he was guwall. I've been to his house several times. I've been in his grow facility. I've seen his mom's. I've smoked weed he's grown from his moms. And I'll be honest most of the plants that he grew and selected himself we're better than most of the elite clone only. I've been growing his seeds from the beginning. I have followed his multiple, now banned Greenpoint seeds accounts where he did show off plants of moms and and others. I've known him long enough to trust him.
> 
> as you stated anyone can post up any pictures they get from anywhere though. so would that really help if he did post more recent pictures? or would you believe that he just posted up pictures from anywhere?


Maybe gu needs to put you on his damage control payroll.thanks for shedding a little bit of light on this mystery.i dont think you have any reason to lie


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Maybe gu needs to put you on his damage control payroll.thanks for shedding a little bit of light on this mystery.i dont think you have any reason to lie


With all the free shit I get via the golden nuggets program, sometimes I feel like I am.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> With all the free shit I get via the golden nuggets program, sometimes I feel like I am.


If I trusted someone enough to let in my house you wouldnt have to worry about any golden nuggets.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy defoliation!
> Why did you remove all the fan leaves?



It was going to get cut down today but the weather games from the next 3 days being rain to just today and no rain until Saturday it will come down Friday night I removed as many leaves as possible to get moisture away due to bud rot . This season has been very humid and very wet. I’m not any expert but i always defoliate weekly not as much as seen here but if it’s a no no maybe I’ll change my ways


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If I trusted someone enough to let in my house you wouldnt have to worry about any golden nuggets.


Believe me, I'm not. Gu has been very, very, very generous to me.

The first time I met him in person, was when my wife and I came to Denver for vacation. He brought with him an ounce from damn near all of his mom's and told me to take as much as I want. I literally put my own hands in his jars and took out as much weed as I wanted to take. the only reason I didn't take more was because I ran out of places to put it. That's just one instance.

Another, maybe funny, side note from that fateful day. Gu and I were supposed to have lunch with $Mike. Gu was going to give $Mike a pack of Ghost Town F2 that contained 25 seeds. $Mike never showed up, Gu gave me those seeds, and it was the single best strain I have ever grown. My pictures from those seeds now represent ghost town on the web page.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 25, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> It was going to get cut down today but the weather games from the next 3 days being rain to just today and no rain until Saturday it will come down Friday night I removed as many leaves as possible to get moisture away due to bud rot . This season has been very humid and very wet. I’m not any expert but i always defoliate weekly not as much as seen here but if it’s a no no maybe I’ll change my ways


You definitely want to remove leaves if they overlap because that's a prime spot for PM to get a foothold. 
I also open up the middle for airflow. 
And it makes sense to remove large fans that are blocking entire sections of lower growth from sunlight. 

But as a general rule, I don't cut em off unless there's a reason because leaves store mobile nutrients the plant may need later.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Target practice is going to be fun. Plink, plink, plink...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Believe me, I'm not. Gu has been very, very, very generous to me.
> 
> The first time I met him in person, was when my wife and I came to Denver for vacation. He brought with him an ounce from damn near all of his mom's and told me to take as much as I want. I literally put my own hands in his jars and took out as much weed as I wanted to take. the only reason I didn't take more was because I ran out of places to put it. That's just one instance.
> 
> Another, maybe funny, side note from that fateful day. Gu and I were supposed to have lunch with $Mike. Gu was going to give $Mike a pack of Ghost Town F2 that contained 25 seeds. $Mike never showed up, Gu gave me those seeds, and it was the single best strain I have ever grown. My pictures from those seeds now represent ghost town on the web page.


Wha...? The Ghost Town pic is an F2? Also, Gu actually pops his own seeds? When was this?


----------



## Bstndutchy (Sep 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You definitely want to remove leaves if they overlap because that's a prime spot for PM to get a foothold.
> I also open up the middle for airflow.
> And it makes sense to remove large fans that are blocking entire sections of lower growth from sunlight.
> 
> But as a general rule, I don't cut em off unless there's a reason because leaves store mobile nutrients the plant may need later.


Thanks for the info . I also plan on wet trimming which I never usually do, normally I let it dry whole then trim and jar. I’m hoping it won’t lose its flavor but I’m also trying to avoid any more loss to mold and a lot of the lower buds that aren’t even close to finishing


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wha...? The Ghost Town pic is an F2? Also, Gu actually pops his own seeds? When was this?


Yes. If I remember correctly, he grew out either 150 or 200 seeds for the F2 selection. He has done other selections from his own seeds, ie alpine kush, but the majority of people aren't interested in that and don't purchase stuff like that. the majority of people only want things they have heard of, things that are famous because rappers rap about it. I realize we all think that we here in this thread are the main driving force behind his business but I can assure you that is not the case. We are but a small fraction.

The ghost town F2 were given to me August of 2015.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Wha...? The Ghost Town pic is an F2? Also, Gu actually pops his own seeds? When was this?


I wouldn't be surprised if that line was in at least f3 with a possible bx to the ghost cut a generation of two away. He did mention looking into those a grip ago.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

He lost the ghost town parents of the f2. The ghost town available now is f1 ghost og x star dawg. If you can come across a pack of star dawg bx1 you will find Ghost Town leaning phenos as it was used to make those.



quiescent said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if that line was in at least f3 with a possible bx to the ghost cut a generation of two away. He did mention looking into those a grip ago.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 25, 2018)

I found this a while back when researching the Ghost Town F2s. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=8230838 and this https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/suck-on-my-sisters-frosted-balls.72859/page-4
I didn't get any of the F2s, but have a cross running right now that is Ghost Town F2 x Swayze (Dominion).


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

I've said it once. I'll say it again Lucky 7 is absolutely amazing! 

if you have them, run them. If you don't have them buy them while they are available at the discontinued discount!

Every female I got, which was seven. Was phenomenal! One of them even won me a cup.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

It's unfortunate that stardog bx1 female I gave to him did not perform very well in his garden. Rock solid, insanely dense nugs in my grow. Frosty larf in his. 



Spondylo Grow said:


> I found this a while back when researching the Ghost Town F2s. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=8230838 and this https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/suck-on-my-sisters-frosted-balls.72859/page-4
> I didn't get any of the F2s, but have a cross running right now that is Ghost Town F2 x Swayze (Dominion).


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> He lost the ghost town parents of the f2. The ghost town available now is f1 ghost og x star dawg. If you can come across a pack of star dawg bx1 you will find Ghost Town leaning phenos as it was used to make those.


Rather disappointing that the pics used are from a prior run of F2s from years ago, and not the current F1 product being sold. Your pics sold me on it just like your reviews of purple badlands did around this time last year.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

There's a guarantee that if you're not satisfied, he will give you another strain.

I'm willing to bet you're going to get satisfactory results from the f1's though.

Did you run the purple badlands?



Rivendell said:


> Rather disappointing that the pics used are from a prior run of F2s from years ago, and not the current F1 product being sold. Your pics sold me on it just like your reviews of purple badlands did around this time last year.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think if gu didnt frequent this thread like he does his dedicated fan boys would be asking the same questions as some of thr others are.
> Typoerror seems like a sensible and knowledgeable person but I personally dont understand how you can not take issue that any seed breeder does not post any pictures of these supposed clone only elite moms he is using.
> How you guys can be ok with that has me over here scratching my head.If he is in fact using the real cuts of these moms to sell seeds my first priority would be to show these moms off so everyone can move on.He hasnt even breathed one word of it and has no intention.His dedicated fanboys will make sure to keep out those kind of questions and help make excuses.
> I personally dont take sides in nothing and all of this lashing out at the people who called him out just proves my exact point.
> ...



“my first priority would be to“

“if I was a breeder i would“


Looks like you have it all figured out.


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> There's a guarantee that if you're not satisfied, he will give you another strain.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you're going to get satisfactory results from the f1's though.
> 
> Did you run the purple badlands?


I did run some purple badlands, liked it enough that I grabbed another pack. I am sure I will find something decent in the f1s. Just not a fan of the misrepresentation really, not something that I personally agree with doing. 
Really not trying to be turd stirrer, just not my cup of tea business wise.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 25, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1 Sweet Lime candy with gas funk.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I did run some purple badlands, liked it enough that I grabbed another pack. I am sure I will find something decent in the f1s. Just not a fan of the misrepresentation really, not something that I personally agree with doing.
> Really not trying to be turd stirrer, just not my cup of tea business wise.


Want to let go of that unopened pb pack?

It's not entirely a misrepresentation considering they are the same strain. I bought 3 packs of the new ones recently. Ended up with 22 seedlings. I'm not exactly expecting the same results that I got from the F2 s but I am still expecting high quality results. Maybe one of them will be good enough to replace the photos that are currently up.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 25, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #3 FPOG phenotype.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Want to let go of that unopened pb pack?
> 
> It's not entirely a misrepresentation considering they are the same strain. I bought 3 packs of the new ones recently. Ended up with 22 seedlings. I'm not exactly expecting the same results that I got from the F2 s but I am still expecting high quality results. Maybe one of them will be good enough to replace the photos that are currently up.


F2s are not the same as an F1. It’s arguable whether one is better than the other, but you will see far greater variety of phenotypes in the F2.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

So they are not the same strain?



jayblaze710 said:


> F2s are not the same as an F1. It’s arguable whether one is better than the other, but you will see far greater variety of phenotypes in the F2.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> RD is a lot like other dispensaries. They grow bug infested, powdery mildewed, crap. I walked out of their facility before my interview was over. Thankfully none of that carries over to their seeds.


Did not know they had problems, i don't really buy their bud as i don't need any more flowers but their seeds seem to always turn out fire.

They have a real nice setup and some decent growers, you sure they got all those problems you say? They are pretty transparent about their flowers as they are constantly posting pictures on IG of their flowering plants.

Here's a picture from their IG https://www.instagram.com/p/BlWhdyFlVUi/?taken-by=raredank


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> So they are not the same strain?


What’s a strain? They’re definitely not the same cross, and that’s what we’re talking about, specific crosses.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Did not know they had problems, i don't really buy their bud as i don't need any more flowers but their seeds seem to always turn out fire.
> 
> They have a real nice setup and some decent growers, you sure they got all those problems you say? They are pretty transparent about their flowers as they are constantly posting pictures on IG of their flowering plants.


new digs awhile back on IG, looked decent.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Ghost Town F1, F2, F8 are all still Ghost Town. That's what I said. No where did I say results would be the same from them all.



jayblaze710 said:


> What’s a strain? They’re definitely not the same cross, and that’s what we’re talking about, specific crosses.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

I saw it with my own two eyes when I interviewed there. Granted, that was over a year ago. They may have gotten their shit together since then considering they laid off 90% of the grow staff twice since then



Yodaweed said:


> Did not know they had problems, i don't really buy their bud as i don't need any more flowers but their seeds seem to always turn out fire.
> 
> They have a real nice setup and some decent growers, you sure they got all those problems you say? They are pretty transparent about their flowers as they are constantly posting pictures on IG of their flowering plants.
> 
> Here's a picture from their IG https://www.instagram.com/p/BlWhdyFlVUi/?taken-by=raredank


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Want to let go of that unopened pb pack?


Would love to help you out, but mine are out of the pack to facilitate storage.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Did not know they had problems, i don't really buy their bud as i don't need any more flowers but their seeds seem to always turn out fire.
> 
> They have a real nice setup and some decent growers, you sure they got all those problems you say? They are pretty transparent about their flowers as they are constantly posting pictures on IG of their flowering plants.
> 
> Here's a picture from their IG https://www.instagram.com/p/BlWhdyFlVUi/?taken-by=raredank


You remind me of this commercial, the way you go into threads and claim all this crap only to be made to look like a constant jackass, you must actually enjoy it.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> I saw it with my own two eyes when I interviewed there. Granted, that was over a year ago. They may have gotten their shit together since then considering they laid off 90% of the grow staff twice since then


yea, couple yrs ago, somebody was selling their gear on FB, supposedly a worker, by pm. Im sure those side deals with a sticky fingered employee got found out, prolly why they cleaned house. Some of the best smoke i ever had was some of their gear crossed by some club, can't remember the name, couple yrs ago, Scotts OG x Ox. But, JME. Still got a pack of LeeRoy from 6 yrs ago. Was a huge bldg they posted on IG though, didn't think it was just the offices, thought it was a big operation, but couldn't quite tell by the pic. Sorry off topic.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Ghost Town F1, F2, F8 are all still Ghost Town. That's what I said. No where did I say results would be the same from them all.


First, Ghost Town isn’t a strain. It’s just the name applied to the offspring from a specific cross. Strains, as in stable line bred lineages, largely don’t exist in this world of F1s. This isn’t a knock on Gu, it’s just a fact of cannabis breeding.

Second, Ghost Town F1, Ghost Town F2 and Ghost Town F8 are all going to be different from each other. Even Ghost Town F2s will be different from other Ghost Town F2s with different parents selected. The name doesn’t mean much.

Third, Ghost Town F2s are going to show much larger phenotypic variation than the F1. It’s very possible that the selected phenotype from the F2 doesn’t even show up in the F1. Showing a picture of an F2 as a representative of the F1 is a misrepresentation. 

That’s why this whole notion of “strains” and their names is meaningless in most cases.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Their facility is huge. They usually let people go in December or January when the market is very slow(pounds are usually wholesaling for about $150 to $200 at that time) and they can't make payroll on a full crew. 



Bodyne said:


> yea, couple yrs ago, somebody was selling their gear on FB, supposedly a worker, by pm. Im sure those side deals with a sticky fingered employee got found out, prolly why they cleaned house. Some of the best smoke i ever had was some of their gear crossed by some club, can't remember the name, couple yrs ago, Scotts OG x Ox. But, JME. Still got a pack of LeeRoy from 6 yrs ago. Was a huge bldg they posted on IG though, didn't think it was just the offices, thought it was a big operation, but couldn't quite tell by the pic. Sorry off topic.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> First, Ghost Town isn’t a strain. It’s just the name applied to the offspring from a specific cross. Strains, as in stable line bred lineages, largely don’t exist in this world of F1s. This isn’t a knock on Gu, it’s just a fact of cannabis breeding.
> 
> Second, Ghost Town F1, Ghost Town F2 and Ghost Town F8 are all going to be different from each other. Even Ghost Town F2s will be different from other Ghost Town F2s with different parents selected. The name doesn’t mean much.
> 
> ...


Do you grow cannabis? How many gps beans have you popped?


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Do you think it is better practice to give a different name to each filial generation? 

Which generation do you consider a cross to be a strain? 



jayblaze710 said:


> First, Ghost Town isn’t a strain. It’s just the name applied to the offspring from a specific cross. Strains, as in stable line bred lineages, largely don’t exist in this world of F1s. This isn’t a knock on Gu, it’s just a fact of cannabis breeding.
> 
> Second, Ghost Town F1, Ghost Town F2 and Ghost Town F8 are all going to be different from each other. Even Ghost Town F2s will be different from other Ghost Town F2s with different parents selected. The name doesn’t mean much.
> 
> ...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Do you grow cannabis? How many gps beans have you popped?


I’ve grown cannabis since I was a teenager. Have I grown GPS? Nope. You want my seeds? I’m happy to trade em cuz I have no desire to pop them anymore. 

Also, when studying plant genetics at uni, I grew thousands of plants including multiple F2 lines (some phenos look vastly different from the F1s), and lines selected up to the F5. I’ve seen first hand how much variation can occur in plants selectively bred despite similar origins.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Do you think it is better practice to give a different name to each filial generation?
> 
> Which generation do you consider a cross to be a strain?


I don’t think a different name is necessary. But I do think correctly identifying the filial generation is necessary. 

As for when a cross is a strain, that depends a lot on how good the selection has been. If the selection criteria is consistent, it could probably be pretty stable within a handful of generations.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve grown cannabis since I was a teenager. Have I grown GPS? Nope. You want my seeds? I’m happy to trade em cuz I have no desire to pop them anymore.
> 
> Also, when studying plant genetics at uni, I grew thousands of plants including multiple F2 lines (some phenos look vastly different from the F1s), and lines selected up to the F5. I’ve seen first hand how much variation can occur in plants selectively bred despite similar origins.



Wait, what, huh?

You haven’t grown any GPS?

Hmmm....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve grown cannabis since I was a teenager. Have I grown GPS? Nope. You want my seeds? I’m happy to trade em cuz I have no desire to pop them anymore.
> 
> Also, when studying plant genetics at uni, I grew thousands of plants including multiple F2 lines (some phenos look vastly different from the F1s), and lines selected up to the F5. I’ve seen first hand how much variation can occur in plants selectively bred despite similar origins.


No i dont want your beans-i thought maybe you had a bad experience w/gps but in reality you've never ran anything from this guy's menu-maybe iam insane but i pop beans, run'em& clone'em & if they're great i run'em again & again-no matter who's name is on the front of the package


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve grown cannabis since I was a teenager. Have I grown GPS? Nope. You want my seeds? I’m happy to trade em cuz I have no desire to pop them anymore.
> 
> Also, when studying plant genetics at uni, I grew thousands of plants including multiple F2 lines (some phenos look vastly different from the F1s), and lines selected up to the F5. I’ve seen first hand how much variation can occur in plants selectively bred despite similar origins.


Yet you don't have any pics or reviews up.
Kinda unfortunate because your posts can be informative but your delivery pushes people away from your msg.
Its just weed and its just gardening. It doesn't warrant the vitriol and personal insults displayed here.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Their facility is huge. They usually let people go in December or January when the market is very slow(pounds are usually wholesaling for about $150 to $200 at that time) and they can't make payroll on a full crew.


200$ pounds wtf? you couldn't even keep the lights on with those prices...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yet you don't have any pics or reviews up.
> Kinda unfortunate because your posts can be informative but your delivery pushes people away from your msg.
> Its just weed and its just gardening. It doesn't warrant the vitriol and personal insults displayed here.


Exactly tang-guy hasnt grown a thing then you have no data or 1st hand experience to form an opinion-i dont give a shit how many books you read at the uni-thats like askin a vegetarian how good the steaks are at ruth chris


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> 200$ pounds wtf? you couldn't even keep the lights on with those prices...


Exactly why they let people go


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yet you don't have any pics or reviews up.
> Kinda unfortunate because your posts can be informative but your delivery pushes people away from your msg.
> Its just weed and its just gardening. It doesn't warrant the vitriol and personal insults displayed here.


What vitriol? What personal insults? I had one post where I admit I took things too far and went somewhere personal. I try to avoid that as much as possible, because, honestly ad hominem attacks are the sign of someone unable to develop a coherent argument. I’ve been the target of multiple personal attacks on here, but ignore them. 

I actively try to keep things as close to facts as possible. If something’s my opinion, I try to make it clear it’s my opinion while also explaining my reasoning behind my opinion. If I’m unsure of something, I try to make that clear as well. I admit, I’m terribly blunt, and it rubs people the wrong way. Oh well.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Their facility is huge. They usually let people go in December or January when the market is very slow*(pounds are usually wholesaling for about $150 to $200 at that time)* and they can't make payroll on a full crew.


I think that's typical for any location during this time of yr. Maybe not quite that low but the outdoor growers flood the market. 
A lot of indoor growers use this time for spring cleaning and maintenance. Or at least they do in this region.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

$300 lbs in Oregon, I shit you not, and they are crying!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> And which other dispensaries did you use for your other clones or were they sourced somewhere else. I know there's numerous clone shops in denver, most of them have average to below average offerings. Dispensaries have a invested interest to not give you their best genetics.


I thought you quit this thread. How many times are you going to just fuckin repeat the same shit? No one cares. Move on with your life.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 25, 2018)

Ey wish ey knowded how ta grow weed
  
Just some hibernate i been stashing


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Ey wish ey knowded how ta grow weed
> View attachment 4205204 View attachment 4205205
> Just some hibernate i been stashing


Pfft. That shits only good enough for lowly peasants. 


 Can I haz some?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> $300 lbs in Oregon, I shit you not, and they are crying!


Wow. I though 800 was low for my state. 
Seems the time to get in on the green rush has come and gone.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Ey wish ey knowded how ta grow weed
> View attachment 4205204 View attachment 4205205
> Just some hibernate i been stashing


Couldnt get 20 dollars a zip here for that heap.you guys aren't doing gu any favors.i have yet to pop and run anything from GPS yet that even comes close to the clones I have been running lately.some of the shit I've seen posted looks ok but 90 percent of it is stringy ass fluffy no trich having cabbage weed.for every bud I see posted decent i have to look at 50 that look like dried up turds.FML


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 25, 2018)

Damn, Heisenwould is pissed!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wow. I though 800 was low for my state.
> Seems the time to get in on the green rush has come and gone.


It's outdoor+ machine processed pricing if it is even remotely true. Not feasible to grow weed inside under 2k a pound.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

Mids gang


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

The best of the best growers are lucky if they can get $1200 during peak season. 



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's outdoor+ machine processed pricing if it is even remotely true. Not feasible to grow weed inside under 2k a pound.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

you did already say you were going to quit this thread. And if I remember correctly, that means you have no other reason to return to roll it up since this was the only thread you participate in. You can end your own misery if you just don't return. Take control of your situation!



Heisengrow said:


> Couldnt get 20 dollars a zip here for that heap.you guys aren't doing gu any favors.i have yet to pop and run anything from GPS yet that even comes close to the clones I have been running lately.some of the shit I've seen posted looks ok but 90 percent of it is stringy ass fluffy no trich having cabbage weed.for every bud I see posted decent i have to look at 50 that look like dried up turds.FML


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> The best of the best growers are lucky if they can get $1200 during peak season.


Yeah, I would say 800-1200$ for outdoor bs probably more realistic. $300 is probably brick worthy outdoor weed. That isn't even worth processing by hand at that price.



typoerror said:


> you did already say you were going to quit this thread. And if I remember correctly, that means you have no other reason to return to roll it up since this was the only thread you participate in. You can end your own misery if you just don't return. Take control of your situation!


I'll be honest can't wait to grow my my Sundae Driver's going to be hilarious when I post pictures.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's outdoor+ machine processed pricing if it is even remotely true. Not feasible to grow weed inside under 2k a pound.


Ummm, maybe I'm really high but I thought were talking about outdoor?
Indoor here is 3 or 4x that all day long...except during outdoor harvest season when many take a small break for clean up and maintenance.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ummm, maybe I'm really high but I thought were talking about outdoor?
> Indoor here is 3 or 4x that all day long...except during outdoor harvest season when many take a small break for clean up and maintenance.


I wasn't sure if it was outdoor or not by reading the post I replied to which stated neither. I've just been scanning the thread for the past 15 pages because I am really busy and 3/4 of the posts are simply rehashed arguments and statements by posters who have already argued and rehashed the same shit every few weeks it seems. Shit gets old especially when its by people who either contribute nothing in the way of knowledge or on the product. Hell, a few of the jack ass opinions are from people who have never even bothered to grow the product. Like gees thanks a lot for letting all of us know Gu only uses an awesome stardawg male...Like it is some fuckin revelation or something and the whole pictures of parent bullshit who cares everything he has put out it has been blatantly obvious a legit parent was used. I have a hard time even thinking of a breeder that posts parents much. Last time I asked Mr Nice, Chimera, Relentless Genetics, Serious Seeds, Archive, Spice of Life, Reservoir, Brothers Grimm, CSI Humboldt, Nirvana, Dj Short, list goes on about parent ...all of never. Don't give a fuck because the proof is in the product.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

Geez,cabbage bud


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Geez,cabbage budView attachment 4205228 View attachment 4205229 View attachment 4205231 View attachment 4205237


Lol  ok man,that's some bomb ass shit right there.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I would say 800-1200$ for outdoor bs probably more realistic. $300 is probably brick worthy outdoor weed. That isn't even worth processing by hand at that price.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be honest can't wait to grow my my Sundae Driver's going to be hilarious when I post pictures.


Oregon had a glut last two yrs. It's good outdor, some of its a tad old, but if you've never had or seen Oregon outdoor trees, you need to. Its the same as always, outdoor is never as good as indoor, but when done properly, yield is miles ahead. But thanks for your assumption, you know what they say about assuming things. Those folks grew so much last two years, there were pound or so for everyone in the state, hard to justify that surplus. They aren't happy about it though. But upper midwest seems to get WA, OR black market, lower midwest seems to get CO mids. At 2-3 an ozzie, but the batches always vary, one time is good, next time not so much. To stay on topic, got a copper chem 4 foot tall flowered from seed. Also have a CV Pure LA Affie, that got topped and flowered from seed and sure is stretching alot. Copper stinks to high heaven.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 25, 2018)

This is indoor pricing. When Pueblo outdoor hits the market in a couple months it's going to drag it way down. Happens every year. 

This this article is from June of this year. And pricing has only going down since. 

https://www.krdo.com/news/colorado-wholesale-pot-price-down-35-from-last-year/756077936


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> you did already say you were going to quit this thread. And if I remember correctly, that means you have no other reason to return to roll it up since this was the only thread you participate in. You can end your own misery if you just don't return. Take control of your situation!


Those were not my words.besides it's to fun to watch the fan boys defend there master that sells them seeds from unverified clones,lies to his customers about backyard meetings and sells seeds from an unverified breeder and than refuses to send an email out to replace them bunk seeds,refuses to change his po box after people repeatedly said it was a security issue and put his customers at risk by being popped at the post office,using payofix which is a very well known RIP off credit card processer.than lied and said to everyone there was no issue.
This entire thread is full of major fuck ups and you guys seem to find all this ok.Gu doesn't care about anything but cash in his pocket.that dude hasnt tested a cross in years.he just gives away a hand full of tester packs to gain hype and than a week later he puts them up for sale so all his minions can buy them up with nuggets that were accumulated by compulsive buying thinking that shit was out of stock because the auctions say only 1 pack left.
And he still refuses to post any pics of the moms he uses.i wish he would post a pic of the wedding crasher mom or the sundae driver.so I can laugh my ass off.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> RD is a lot like other dispensaries. They grow bug infested, powdery mildewed, crap. I walked out of their facility before my interview was over. Thankfully none of that carries over to their seeds.


Not sure on bug and PM? I got a zip a month or so after they opened. It was expensive, poorly cured, and pretty dry even with those nitrogen containers. Some of my herb on my first grow was dried and cured better. that's def not saying much, lol. Also, I think I got like 4-5 seeds out of an 1/8th of 501st og. I only went once and haven't been back. It's the same as other stores..dry as shit. I'm just about out from my first grow (lasted me almost 12 months) and am going to L'eagle within the week...Unless I get a PM ...I've only been out in CO 2 years, but haven't seen anything out here better than anything I got in VA/NC/FL when I was younger. That's pretty sad that it's legal out here and everyone is smoking garbage. Most people don't care


----------



## klx (Sep 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Also have a CV Pure LA Affie, that got topped and flowered from seed and sure is stretching alot.


That seems a bit strange considering the description says little stretch. I have a pack of those yet to pop.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Mids gang
> View attachment 4205224


Looking terrible..... so terrible.....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those were not my words.besides it's to fun to watch the fan boys defend there master that sells them seeds from unverified clones,lies to his customers about backyard meetings and sells seeds from an unverified breeder and than refuses to send an email out to replace them bunk seeds,refuses to change his po box after people repeatedly said it was a security issue and put his customers at risk by being popped at the post office,using payofix which is a very well known RIP off credit card processer.than lied and said to everyone there was no issue.
> This entire thread is full of major fuck ups and you guys seem to find all this ok.Gu doesn't care about anything but cash in his pocket.that dude hasnt tested a cross in years.he just gives away a hand full of tester packs to gain hype and than a week later he puts them up for sale so all his minions can buy them up with nuggets that were accumulated by compulsive buying thinking that shit was out of stock because the auctions say only 1 pack left.
> And he still refuses to post any pics of the moms he uses.i wish he would post a pic of the wedding crasher mom or the sundae driver.so I can laugh my ass off.


I don't think people find them "okay". I do think people find them beat to fuckin death and over and done with time to move on...How many times do valid points have to be repeated...?

The vast majority of us all know this by now. The vast majority of us also still know that the stardawg crosses are fuckin fire.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

Before a "grower" (who fails at selecting his own plants) starts insulting other peoples gardens he should keep in mind his posting history (including skill level) is readily available for all to see. And theres definitely some giggle worthy gems.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

klx said:


> That seems a bit strange considering the description says little stretch. I have a pack of those yet to pop.


exactly what i thought. Maybe flowering a supposed faster indica from seed is not a good idea, I had no choice, Im so spooked on stretch right now, lol. I see it says a lil stretch during flower. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those were not my words.besides it's to fun to watch the fan boys defend there master that sells them seeds from unverified clones,lies to his customers about backyard meetings and sells seeds from an unverified breeder and than refuses to send an email out to replace them bunk seeds,refuses to change his po box after people repeatedly said it was a security issue and put his customers at risk by being popped at the post office,using payofix which is a very well known RIP off credit card processer.than lied and said to everyone there was no issue.
> This entire thread is full of major fuck ups and you guys seem to find all this ok.Gu doesn't care about anything but cash in his pocket.that dude hasnt tested a cross in years.he just gives away a hand full of tester packs to gain hype and than a week later he puts them up for sale so all his minions can buy them up with nuggets that were accumulated by compulsive buying thinking that shit was out of stock because the auctions say only 1 pack left.
> And he still refuses to post any pics of the moms he uses.i wish he would post a pic of the wedding crasher mom or the sundae driver.so I can laugh my ass off.


I agree-some of this shit doesnt add up-but not everyone is a minion,fan boy, or fuck up on this thread-i jus wanna grow kill bud


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't think people find them "okay". I do think people find them beat to fuckin death and over and done with time to move on...How many times do valid points have to be repeated...?
> 
> The vast majority of us all know this by now. The vast majority of us also still know that the stardawg crosses are fuckin fire.


Like I said in my first post that started all this.that stardawg is the only thing i can see in any of these crosses worth a shit.i just finished the josey Wales gg4 grow and no tomahawk plant I have seen any where on the internet looks ANYTHiNG like GG4.they all have that classic chem stardawg look.this is just starting a fact.im sorry people cant handle the truth but it is.people buying tomahawk are looking for something with the glue in it and none I have seen have been worth a box of monkey nuts.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Not sure on bug and PM? I got a zip a month or so after they opened. It was expensive, poorly cured, and pretty dry even with those nitrogen containers. Some of my herb on my first grow was dried and cured better. that's def not saying much, lol. Also, I think I got like 4-5 seeds out of an 1/8th of 501st og. I only went once and haven't been back. It's the same as other stores..dry as shit. I'm just about out from my first grow (lasted me almost 12 months) and am going to L'eagle within the week...Unless I get a PM ...I've only been out in CO 2 years, but haven't seen anything out here better than anything I got in VA/NC/FL when I was younger. That's pretty sad that it's legal out here and everyone is smoking garbage. Most people don't care


its like that everywhere, bro. When you move to a new place like that, if you ain't got connections already, you wont find them walking in off the street. And I also hear its a world's diff between the rec meds and the medical meds. just what I hear, but trust, there are a lot of folks smoking fire, they just run a tight circle. OR, same way. kinda cliquish, but I reckon they don't want every new tom dick and harry gettin in on what they have networked for yrs.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 25, 2018)

Glue crosses are always fucky with the phenos it throws out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I agree-some of this shit doesnt add up-but not everyone is a minion,fan boy, or fuck up on this thread-i jus wanna grow kill bud


If it dont have leaves or tits it dont interest me.
I'm sorry I'm just pissed off I wasted a month vegging them plants,took cuts and rooted them and another month to get them in totes to buckets and the man says he gets his clones from a dispensary.it really amazes me that people dont give a shit to even care if any of these hype strain clones are actually authentic or just a plant with a name.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If it dont have leaves or tits it dont interest me.
> I'm sorry I'm just pissed off I wasted a month vegging them plants,took cuts and rooted them and another month to get them in totes to buckets and the man says he gets his clones from a dispensary.it really amazes me that people dont give a shit to even care if any of these hype strain clones are actually authentic or just a plant with a name.


I don't think the sundae drivers came from a dispensary. People act like gu isn't connected to others in the community and works on his own little island. If someone shared that male with him.....


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I don't think the sundae drivers came from a dispensary. People act like gu isn't connected to others in the community and works on his own little island. If someone shared that male with him.....


think Rado gave him the cut? That's the source, right? Direct competition, actually Rado price point is a tad higher, but the goods seem to be a tad better.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

The last few pages make me think of this song


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Like I said in my first post that started all this.that stardawg is the only thing i can see in any of these crosses worth a shit.i just finished the josey Wales gg4 grow and no tomahawk plant I have seen any where on the internet looks ANYTHiNG like GG4.they all have that classic chem stardawg look.this is just starting a fact.im sorry people cant handle the truth but it is.people buying tomahawk are looking for something with the glue in it and none I have seen have been worth a box of monkey nuts.


So I guess now that you've obtained a few cuts you're an expert and above everyone else. 

I have two cuts of Star Dawg going right beside my Tomahawks and they don't even closely resemble each other. And why would they?
Tomahawk has a shitload of weird branching and strange leaf twists and big calyxes. Even the terps are different. Matter of fact not a single pic I've seen of Tomahawk looks even remotely Star Dawg dominant.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 25, 2018)

is the momma stardawgs stretchy and sat dominate also?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

You guys don't do this women too do you? Ya know stick with them for 20+ years just so you can fuckin repeat daily every mistake they ever made /smh DIVORCE. MOVE ON. lol can't wait for yoda to reappear and quote this post with some douchebag reply.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I don't think the sundae drivers came from a dispensary. People act like gu isn't connected to others in the community and works on his own little island. If someone shared that male with him.....


Would you give a bad ass cut to a man that has a history of stealing a trademark name off someone else's back and hard work that makes his living off selling f1 crosses of them cuts.this thread reminds me of a cult.out with the bad guy that says one bad thing about our savior and mighty seed match maker.youll think gu got a warehouse.dude got a 10k setup a stardawg male and a clone pack from the dispensary and two leaf blowers.people up in here acting like his shit dont stink.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Would you give a bad ass cut to a man that has a history of stealing a trademark name off someone else's back and hard work that makes his living off selling f1 crosses of them cuts.this thread reminds me of a cult.out with the bad guy that says one bad thing about our savior and mighty seed match maker.youll think gu got a warehouse.dude got a 10k setup a stardawg male and a clone pack from the dispensary and two leaf blowers.people up in here acting like his shit dont stink.


He was given a male by someone that paid for that pack of seeds. If money Mike were a bit sharper of a tool he'd be making fem beans now, obviously he didn't learn or realized he was being a fuckface.

I totally understand what started this venture. Still gotta be a decent businessman to make it happen, he's got his operation flourishing. 

Where the seeds are produced is irrelevant to me. Could be making them under screw in cfls and blurple leds. 

I'm not a gu nut swinger. I actually refuse to buy another pack to add on to the 30 or so I currently possess because of how he handled something with me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is the momma stardawgs stretchy and sat dominate also?


ICmag has a ton of info on the various SD cuts and probably the most in-depth info on the chem cuts.​I don't want to post my pics here but I'll upload a few Star Dawg pics in the Top Dawg thread for reference if you'd like. 
All but the Guava cut are Coreys though. The Guava barely stretches and finishes in under 63 days. The Corey is more Sat dom, stretches roughly 2x and takes about 75 days. Both are raunchy, dirty gym sock, citrusy skunk and potent as hell. I made F2 of all of them to share 

Honestly, I'd feel like a failure if I had to depend on someone else to select my keepers for me. That's half the fun.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ICmag has a ton of info on the various SD cuts and probably the most in-depth info on the chem cuts.​I don't want to post my pics here but I'll upload a few Star Dawg pics in the Top Dawg thread for reference if you'd like.
> All but the Guava cut are Coreys though. The Guava barely stretches and finishes in under 63 days. The Corey is more Sat dom, stretches roughly 2x and takes about 75 days. Both are raunchy, dirty gym sock, citrusy skunk and potent as hell. I made F2 of all of them to share
> 
> Honestly, I'd feel like a failure if I had to depend on someone else to select my keepers for me. That's half the fun.


Keepers where,I think your missing the point.gu is name dropping clones.we depend on him to acquire the clones and the crosses were after.not some watered down mis matched s1 bullshit.i love selecting plants but you have to start with something your after to make it happen.if the shit I'm after isnt really the real thing than where does that lead to.i dont want 20 variations of stardawg.it all grows leafy as hell and stringy.most of the shit posted on this thread looks like the same ol same ol.very rarely someone will post 1 that really stands out.
All I'm saying is looking at other breeders and there instagrams and them tagging the people that are growing there gear it is always fire pic after pic.
Sackmasta put gu on the map when his website was new almost every pic was good.but when you gotta sprout a whole warehouse to find them it doesnt do someone with limited space any good.
If I want sundae driver X stardawg than that's what I want.not some willy flip flop version of some seeds he popped of some s1s and said of shit this is a good one.all them wachadoo ass breeders passing janky cuts around.and what pissed me off is gu disnt even act like he gave a shit to even post a pic of any of these clones he is using.
Your sundae was one of the best I've seen on this thread posted in a while.none of mine looked even remotely similar I'm sure there are good ones out there in these packs but there is definitely not a keeper in every pack.ive gone through pack after pack and after soaking my last 4 packs and only half of 4hem germinated I was over it.than them dwarf ass midget sundaes pissed me off even more.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 25, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Tangie is in obs and I found better phenos in obs then I did tangie.


Me too


----------



## macsnax (Sep 25, 2018)

I too a few pics tonight, CNC pregnant with f2's
  

And... I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot.....
   
It's been dusty here lately if you're wondering about the fans. With that much dirt on my plants I would normally wash my buds at harvest but, something tells me that's not a good thing to do to seeded buds.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 25, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I just chucked some pollen from a Tangie male on a branch of orange blossom should be an interesting blend, last Tangie had serious orange goodness..


I bet those will be awesome. I'd love to run some of those. I have two very orange smelling and tasting plants right now. My obs pheno. And a tangpow x goji OG that is so strong orange smelling I can smell it outside today. I was like uh oh. Better clean out the carbon filter. Didnt help. Its jus that over powering. I cant wait to smoke this lady.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 25, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I too a few pics tonight, CNC pregnant with f2's
> View attachment 4205289 View attachment 4205290
> 
> And... I shot the sheriff, but I did not shoot.....
> ...


I was gonna ask if you maybe had spider mites. That one fan is very white dotted. A sign of the start of an infestation. Then I seen you said it was dusty. So could be dust. But I'd check the under side of that fan in the 3rd pic. The fan facing the pic. Hope not. Hopefully its jus dust.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 25, 2018)

klx said:


> First run from clone with my favourite Gunslinger pheno. Rooted clone straight to flower, zero veg in a 2 inch net pot and it yielded 3oz of this. Going to fill a sog tray with it asap.
> 
> View attachment 4204879


Nice yield. Frosty too.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Clones get mixed up like mad in dispensaries because the people doing the clones do not give two shits about you and your grow room.
> 
> Not to mention they take clones off the streets from anyone that has what they want, ive given numerous clones to dispensaries they just take my word they are what i say they are.


So you've been lying to stores selling big names clones that aren't what you say then? That's kinda what that sounded like.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I bet those will be awesome. I'd love to run some of those. I have two very orange smelling and tasting plants right now. My obs pheno. And a tangpow x goji OG that is so strong orange smelling I can smell it outside today. I was like uh oh. Better clean out the carbon filter. Didnt help. Its jus that over powering. I cant wait to smoke this lady.


Excellent!






The tp male does make some stinky plants. the two I got going the miyagi and goji cross both are taxing my carbon filter with skunky pot smell but both flowers are sweet fruity smells. It's just the leaves and what not stinking it up, lol. 

I'm hoping that goji cross keeps that orange funk for you man.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I was gonna ask if you maybe had spider mites. That one fan is very white dotted. A sign of the start of an infestation. Then I seen you said it was dusty. So could be dust. But I'd check the under side of that fan in the 3rd pic. The fan facing the pic. Hope not. Hopefully its jus dust.


Yeah I had spider mites earlier this season, so I still watch for them pretty hard. The cover for the greenhouse has just about had it. After almost two full seasons, there's some brittle spots that drop down little chunks of plastic here and there. That's why I made the comment about the dirt, there's too many sharp eyes in this thread.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 25, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Not sure on bug and PM? I got a zip a month or so after they opened. It was expensive, poorly cured, and pretty dry even with those nitrogen containers. Some of my herb on my first grow was dried and cured better. that's def not saying much, lol. Also, I think I got like 4-5 seeds out of an 1/8th of 501st og. I only went once and haven't been back. It's the same as other stores..dry as shit. I'm just about out from my first grow (lasted me almost 12 months) and am going to L'eagle within the week...Unless I get a PM ...I've only been out in CO 2 years, but haven't seen anything out here better than anything I got in VA/NC/FL when I was younger. That's pretty sad that it's legal out here and everyone is smoking garbage. Most people don't care


I'm going to have to agree with you there. I grew up in Washington state, then spent my college Years in North Carolina and then moved to Florida in 2000. When I got to Florida , the dank ass nugs I began getting were just unbelievable. My brother lives in LA, and I visit him often and I do not see anything like these Frosty ridiculous nugs that I get in Florida. Amsterdam is such a disappointment compared to Florida. I have been smoking weed for 35 years and I have never seen anything even remotely close to what I get in Florida. My brother came to visit me in Miami from LA just recently and he was just stupefied by the shit he saw. He said it was by far the best he's ever seen in his life. I have been growing for a while too, and I have gotten damn good, but there are growers here that are just top of the line. $30 an eighth, $60 a quarter, 180 an oz of just ridiculous shit. Four of my neighbors sell it. It is everywhere in miami. All of south beach smells like a rotten skunk.

I would love to get into the grow scene here, trading clones etc, but the penalty for growing is so severe that I can't let anyone know I grow. All it takes is one person to get popped by the law and rat you out. You would be looking at definite prison time. My ex died of breast cancer so my kids depend on me. Onr of my greenpoint orders got siezed, so had to tear down. Now have to wait to move again to set back up. Not blaming gu. Sure it was probably a rival ratting him out to usps. But whatever. Will get back up and running in a few months.

My girlfriend grew up in Tampa, she's like 16 years younger than me. I know I got lucky. Anyway, she had no idea that she was getting the world's best weed her entire life until we started traveling together and she saw what was available in California and at my friend's house is in Washington State. She thought that was the norm. Now of course she's all proud and shit


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I have been smoking weed for 35 years and I have never seen anything even remotely close to what I get in Florida.


There is an unbelievable amount of truth here many will never know, lol. One of the worst states as far as laws go has some of the baddest fuckin weed in the country. It's so sad no one can really talk about it. South Florida, Central Florida, Pan Handle, NE Jacksonville area, doesn't fuckin matter where you go. God, I wish I could get an orange strain from 2002, a lemon strain from 2001, a blueberry from 2000, and a Blueberry smelling strain I got in Tampa around 2003~. 2004 Durban Poison smelled like anise/licorice and bananas and tasted like it too. Incredible. The craziest sweetest fuckin orange I have ever had. Best day time high I have ever had and it wasn't even finished indoors. No cream straight mother fuckin sweet orange. The lemon was the exact lemon you smell in SFV OG cut, but only it, and on steroids compared to OG's. No gas, no pine, straight heaven sent lemon zest that you could smell in a bronze box on the second story from down stairs in the kitchen.. The Blueberry smelling weed from Tampa, straight indica warm comforting high. The blueberry from Gainseville '01ish smelled like Blueberry syrup with very airy sativa buds. I got some straight juicy fruit bubbelgum weed in 03 as well that really impressed me just did not have the taste. The others had everything. If I could only choose one the lemon would be it. I am 100% convinced it was the lemon in OGK. SFV was the only thing to ever come close to it's amazingness. It is the same exact sweet lemon but not as pronounced.

Such a shame no one ever has a clue what anything really is in Florida due to prohibition ;\ So many great cuts lost.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your Tang Power and every time you post it I shed a lil tear. I lost that one a while ago. 
Crosses with Goji should make some beautifully terpy potent plants. I hit my Goji with Guava D and 3 Chems. And I think Amos hit his with a Copper Chem.
Seems to be a great plant to outcross. I just hope the males I chose don't over power it.

Everyone should have some Goji in their life


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've seen your Tang Power and every time you post it I shed a lil tear. I lost that one a while ago.
> Crosses with Goji should make some beautifully terpy potent plants. I hit my Goji with Guava D and 3 Chems. And I think Amos hit his with a Copper Chem.
> Seems to be a great plant to outcross. I just hope the males I chose don't over power it.
> 
> Everyone should have some Goji in their life


Goji is solid all around, imo, and seems to cross well with many plants from what I've seen. I'd dare to bet the goji and guava + chems will be some really unique and delicious plant covered in frost. 

Cheers and happy growing


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There is an unbelievable amount of truth here many will never know, lol. One of the worst states as far as laws go has some of the baddest fuckin weed in the country. It's so sad no one can really talk about it. South Florida, Central Florida, Pan Handle, NE Jacksonville area, doesn't fuckin matter where you go. God, I wish I could get an orange strain from 2002, a lemon strain from 2001, a blueberry from 2000, and a Blueberry smelling strain I got in Tampa around 2003~. 2004 Durban Poison smelled like anise/licorice and bananas and tasted like it too. Incredible. The craziest sweetest fuckin orange I have ever had. Best day time high I have ever had and it wasn't even finished indoors. No cream straight mother fuckin sweet orange. The lemon was the exact lemon you smell in SFV OG cut, but only it, and on steroids compared to OG's. No gas, no pine, straight heaven sent lemon zest that you could smell in a bronze box on the second story from down stairs in the kitchen.. The Blueberry smelling weed from Tampa, straight indica warm comforting high. The blueberry from Gainseville '01ish smelled like Blueberry syrup with very airy sativa buds. I got some straight juicy fruit bubbelgum weed in 03 as well that really impressed me just did not have the taste. The others had everything. If I could only choose one the lemon would be it. I am 100% convinced it was the lemon in OGK. SFV was the only thing to ever come close to it's amazingness. It is the same exact sweet lemon but not as pronounced.
> 
> Such a shame no one ever has a clue what anything really is in Florida due to prohibition ;\ So many great cuts lost.


Now you fools understand my competition is fierce out here.people will look at that stringy larf shit and be like naw im good.than I'm stuck with 4 elbows of garbage to grind into something else.people want shit that makes there lips go numb and amps them up.to much resin when u smoke a joint you cant even pull off it.some of them dudes on the icmag florida thread are no joke.them dudes around ocala got that stupid weed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Now you fools understand my competition is fierce out here.people will look at that stringy larf shit and be like naw im good.than I'm stuck with 4 elbows of garbage to grind into something else.people want shit that makes there lips go numb and amps them up.to much resin when u smoke a joint you cant even pull off it.some of them dudes on the icmag florida thread are no joke.them dudes around ocala got that stupid weed.


You want to come swim at silver springs with me? I got fishing for days in the National forest and after that we can frog gigging, wading by moonlight, in the ocklawaha (boats are for pussies). =)


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You want to come swim at silver springs with me? I got fishing for days in the National forest and after that we can frog gigging, wading by moonlight, in the ocklawaha (boats are for pussies). =)


Only time i swim for fun if the boats sinking.i own a sportfisherman and do alot of tuna trips.you would shit if u saw some of the shit we pull out the drink on the gulf.frog gigging sounds fun though never done it.my 5 year old loves frog legs.can only get them at the chinese slop hole.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 25, 2018)

I started working in a tackle shop in Ocala when I was 9 years old and home schooled. Quit four years later. You want to go out of Yankee Town or the Dry Tortugas? I prefer week long trips and 200 miles or more out in the Atlantic. Keys are fuckin amazing but a little bit more of a fly/drive. We can shrimp in the St. Johns or go Trout fishing in steinhatchee to well up the seasons. Cobia in hurricane season in the Gulf is Godly. So are the red fish around the islands.

Watch the fool talk man. /Respect

Small world. Maybe you can tattoo me some day.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I started working in a tackle shop in Ocala when I was 9 years old and home schooled. Quit four years later. You want to go out of Yankee Town or the Dry Tortugas? I prefer week long trips and 200 miles or more out in the Atlantic. Keys are fuckin amazing but a little bit more of a fly/drive. We can shrimp in the St. Johns or go Trout fishing in steinhatchee to well up the seasons. Cobia in hurricane season in the Gulf is Godly. So are the red fish around the islands.
> 
> Watch the fool talk man. /Respect
> 
> Small world. Maybe you can tattoo me some day.


I love from pensacola to the big bend.cobia fishing is good.not like it use to be.deepwater rigs are 140 miles out from where I go from.i got twin diesels in a 33 so it hauls ass.i love it here cause I'm 2 hrs away from Alabama hunting in the blackbelt.2 hrs from Biloxi 4 hrs from new orleans.
Never really got into inshore stuff just mostly offshore.love trolling from the edge out to the steps.big wahoo and mahi.ive been on the water all my life.im thinking 2020 for us though if Morgan can put more money into it.Tallahassee legislature sucks.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 26, 2018)

No doubt salt water fishing ruins every man just like pussy. I won't lie my two fuckin hate-for-passions are trolling and down riggers. Mother fucker I want to drop 200 feet down and pull that 500 lb grouper my self or let that AJ take 90% of spool. I like really fishing. I hate letting the boat or a machine do it for you. That is too commercial for me but I completely understand why people like it and respect its purpose. When I go shrimping I want to cast that net. I don't want to just ride a long and let the boat do it. That satisfies nothing but primal urge for me. I love sneaking up to markers and casting out eel's 40 foot down for cobia fight of your life. I dread doing much else fishing for them. There is nothing like free lining cobia and tuna. I am sure marlin and what not are the same fun.

All in all though man. I know what we are both fishing for and I think you made a mistake chopping your shit on the account of negative posts. We both fish for the same feeling, and I may be wrong, but you made a big mistake chopping your shit regardless of the cuts you have access to. Those cuts don't have skunk/stardawg/chemdog/whateverthefuck newschoolbs you want to call it. I was really hoping you finished those. WTF is wrong with you to cut those down so late in development? Now, I will have to be the one to post wtf is up those. I think it was mistake, but in the whole Florida competition sphere we both know exists, where standards are far beyond the bullshit legalized states, we will have to see....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh, PS, to everyone reading this, Ocala means dark and bloody ground in the native language. Thank God for Tom Petty, Florida Gators, and weed. Trail of tears was fucked up.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 26, 2018)

Cowboy Cookies day 25.. loving the way these are growing.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Now you fools understand my competition is fierce out here.people will look at that stringy larf shit and be like naw im good.than I'm stuck with 4 elbows of garbage to grind into something else.people want shit that makes there lips go numb and amps them up.to much resin when u smoke a joint you cant even pull off it.some of them dudes on the icmag florida thread are no joke.them dudes around ocala got that stupid weed.


Dont mind me. I will be over here smoking my stringy larf shit.



You cant judge potency on how dense it is. This shit will really amp you up


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

Trail of tears goes on both sides of me due to terrain. Sad spirits here.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I love from pensacola to the big bend.cobia fishing is good.not like it use to be.deepwater rigs are 140 miles out from where I go from.i got twin diesels in a 33 so it hauls ass.i love it here cause I'm 2 hrs away from Alabama hunting in the blackbelt.2 hrs from Biloxi 4 hrs from new orleans.
> Never really got into inshore stuff just mostly offshore.love trolling from the edge out to the steps.big wahoo and mahi.ive been on the water all my life.im thinking 2020 for us though if Morgan can put more money into it.Tallahassee legislature sucks.


There is no doubt in my mind that when recreational becomes legal in 2020 there will be no home growing allowed. They will arrange it so five companies grow everything and you have to have $500,000 in the bank and pay a $60,000 non-refundable application fee to be one of the companies that grows. Right now I think it has to be a nursery that's been in business for 20 or 30 years to qualify


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 26, 2018)

typoerror said:


> This is indoor pricing. When Pueblo outdoor hits the market in a couple months it's going to drag it way down. Happens every year.
> 
> This this article is from June of this year. And pricing has only going down since.
> 
> https://www.krdo.com/news/colorado-wholesale-pot-price-down-35-from-last-year/756077936


Colorado croptober.... Like clockwork


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 26, 2018)

It was getting kinda thick in there so I thinned em a bit. 7 plants in 5s is definitely crowded in there.
Gotta figure this indoor game out. First time I've not been able to do much of any training aside from topping. 
Maybe only 4 in there next time....dammit I need another tent.....Day 37


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 26, 2018)

Wanted to comment about the FMF, hands down the loudest plant in there. The Durban is showing thru strongly, heavy citrus and anise smell is intense. I should have had 2 of these but was so stoned during the culling I chop the only other female I had. Good thing is I've got 6 seeds left from my pack.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Reverse Auctions are LIVE!
5 min price drop intervals
5 packs each, taken off auction when they sell out.
CLICK HERE TO GO TO AUCTION


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

@Gu~ is this the right Instagram?wanna make sure I'm looking at the right thing.the other day you said you had an instagram with pics of your grows and stuff.If not can you post the name of the one where you post pics of cannibas.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ Nuggets are down.



Yeah it looks like Diamond and Gold members were getting $3-5 back for every dollar spent. I'm not really sure how to fix that but it can't continue. So I'll need some help.

I want to offer rewards, but the wires keep crossing and it's not working as intended.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 26, 2018)

If someone has all of the "great" cuts and has to tell us time and time again just how great they are.....either share...or shut the fuck up. Otherwise...yer just trolling.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> If someone has all of the "great" cuts and has to tell us time and time again just how great they are.....either share...or shut the fuck up. Otherwise...yer just trolling.


Telling someone there a troll as many times as you say there trolling makes you the biggest troll.nothing more to add to the thread than to nutswing and complain about someone else's complaints when they talk about your ol mighty savior.why dont you use the ignore function if that person bothers you so much.
It's more than obvious gu ignores valid ass questions as long as his dedicated followers dont give a shit.His Instagram for his so called genetic breeding looks like it belongs to a chiropractor stay at home pawpaw.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 26, 2018)

Still bro?! Seriously. Andy Sack grew nothing but greenpoint WITH pics for like 8 months in 2017. They were amazing looking. When you sit at the keyboard ready to unload with this goofball crusade you are on. Go look at those pics on IG and ask if you really need to see the moms “just to be sure”. SMH


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Still bro?! Seriously. Andy Sack grew nothing but greenpoint WITH pics for like 8 months in 2017. They were amazing looking. When you sit at the keyboard ready to unload with this goofball crusade you are on. Go look at those pics on IG and ask if you really need to see the moms “just to be sure”. SMH


You call it a goofball crusade but my points are valid.andy sack grows on a warehouse scale so you do realize the pics you see are from a few plants out of thousands.if you wanna see what people are getting look at the last 500 pages of this thread.
And besides wtf does that have to do with anything I have said.i never said they were all garbage.but thinking your almighty savior is putting elite clones with that stardawg and actually testing out a few hundred plants your dilisuional.to think he is sourcing the actual clones with the names you are also sadly mistaken.maybe a few are legit BUT HE REFUSES TO ACKNOWLEGE OR POST 1 SEEDED MOM so no one will ever know.


----------



## widgetkicker (Sep 26, 2018)

Maybe gu just has you on ignore, broseph.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2018)

That's gotta be a tough one to hear for mister steamy


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That's gotta be a tough one to hear for mister steamy tatts


So is the mac cross not happening now?


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 26, 2018)

I can remember when @Heisengrow spoke nothing but good about GPS.My have times changed.And for the life of me after all your years of growing you still believe you can look at some pixels on a screen and come to the conclusion on whether some thing is fire????Come on dude you seem smarter than that.Can you smell any thing when you're on pornhub?


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2018)

The Mac x SD will be released on Black Friday.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Bill Gates dosent write any code for the products he sells, does that make ms windows any worse than it is?

No, that makes him a leader to realize others can do it better.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I can remember when @Heisengrow spoke nothing but good about GPS.My have times changed.And for the life of me after all your years of growing you still believe you can look at some pixels on a screen and come to the conclusion on whether some thing is fire????Come on dude you seem smarter than that.Can you smell any thing when you're on pornhub?


He's made a fair amount of money growing greenpoint strains. 
If I recall, the 'dogshit' pheno of gunslinger was a customer favorite. 

Not sure what happened, but he went from fanboy to hater in the blink of an eye. 

Also not sure why he's suddenly obsessed with pics of seeded moms. It was never an issue until very recently. 

I've got a feeling there's some other bad shit going down and he's just venting...


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

don't seem like things got down and dirty round here till the S1 fiasco, since then it all changed. Now its the ole planet ganja shark tank, lmao, not for the weak hearted. Not sure if a better explaination is needed on that deal, as its over and done, but thats when the big shift changed. Not sure how someone gets hornswaggled like that when they been around the bean biz so long, but meh, I reckon it happens. Maybe if some were grown before sold, they might have nipped it in the bud so to speak. But thats when the attitude shifted, for sure. IMHO


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He's made a fair amount of money growing greenpoint strains.
> If I recall, the 'dogshit' pheno of gunslinger was a customer favorite.
> 
> Not sure what happened, but he went from fanboy to hater in the blink of an eye.
> ...


I was reading along real time when he chopped them and was like wtf? That's how to make a statement!

He's solid on his reason why, but I do find it curious it seems like he knew he was going to chop them as soon as he planted them. Still what a statement to make! It needs to be said. But also the consumer needs to be educated, basically "strains" are going to become the specialized thing they once were and polyhybrid F1's are already the new norm.


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So you've been lying to stores selling big names clones that aren't what you say then? That's kinda what that sounded like.


No way man, i only give authentic genetics but i know a bunch of stores that carry genetics from less than reputable people i wouldn't trust going to them for clones.

@Tangerine_ You ever smoked that guava cut? They got it locally at Natural Mystic Caregivers, that shit is so fire and sativa it's one of the best cuts ive ever smoked. They do clones of all their plants there except that guava.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> don't seem like things got down and dirty round here till the S1 fiasco, since then it all changed. Now its the ole planet ganja shark tank, lmao, not for the weak hearted. Not sure if a better explaination is needed on that deal, as its over and done, but thats when the big shift changed. Not sure how someone gets hornswaggled like that when they been around the bean biz so long, but meh, I reckon it happens. Maybe if some were grown before sold, they might have nipped it in the bud so to speak. But thats when the attitude shifted, for sure. IMHO



I had released Cherry Wine, and the Florida '92 OG fems under the Greenpoint Seeds flag with a different person before with *great success*.

The s1s were a to-good-to-be-true-scenario. I was so excited to see it through I didn't want to look at the red flags.

When the worst turned out to be true about the s1s I took actions that would limit the damage to the customer and remove future similar instances.

Not all is solved but hundreds of orders have been refunded and the customer-first-approach is self evident.

I've apologized and will continue to apologize for the megaphone I gave to a scammer and the time you wasted on the s1s.

Currently, I'm not the company that's still selling the s1s. I cut the head off as soon as I understood what had happened, pride thrown to the side.

I can make a mistake, be accountable for that mistake, and not be defined by that mistake.

I imagine anything I say or explain can and will be deconstructed to fit others narrative. I can just keep doing what I do and put in work.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I had released Cherry Wine, and the Florida '92 OG fems under the Greenpoint Seeds flag with a different person before with *great success*.
> 
> The s1s were a to-good-to-be-true-scenario. I was so excited to see it through I didn't want to look at the red flags.
> 
> ...


Let's see this mac mom you got and I'll shut the fuk up and never come back to this thread.if it dont look like this you ain't got shit but another bullshit lie.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I had released Cherry Wine, and the Florida '92 OG fems under the Greenpoint Seeds flag with a different person before with *great success*.
> 
> The s1s were a to-good-to-be-true-scenario. I was so excited to see it through I didn't want to look at the red flags.
> 
> ...


And that poor me speech was also more bullshit.this poor dude was still growing them plants before I finally told him they was bunk.a month after the fiasco unfolded on this thread.you never emailed the people that you knew got bad seeds.you only answered the emails that found our about it.
If I had pulled that shit I would have sent emails to everyone with a conformation.this dude is a dedicated GP grower as well as a few others over there.trust me if I wanted to I could sticky a thread with my complaints and 86 every greenpoint thread on that forum and logic wouldnt give a fiddlers fuck.all I'm asking is you to post the mom of the sundae driver or wedding crasher and you wont even entertain the thought.that just tells me you are trying to hide it and sweep it under the rug till it goes away.

Poor guys thread here

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/cookies-n-chem-wedding-cake-s1-purple-punch-s1.95492


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

widgetkicker said:


> Maybe gu just has you on ignore, broseph.


I might be the most despised person on this thread, and Gu definitely does not have me on ignore. 



Gu~ said:


> The Mac x SD will be released on Black Friday.


You’re still gonna sell these? Seriously?!

People need to research MAC1 crosses. There are serious issues with MAC1 offspring. Low germ rates and the vast majority that do grow are mutants. I know people have gotten good plants from MAC1 crosses, but it came from popping dozens and dozens of seeds. ThugPug has one remaining MacBreath plant, that’s from seeding an entire plant and trying to grow them all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I might be the most despised person on this thread....


I dunno, but I wouldn't argue with top 5.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I might be the most despised person on this thread, and Gu definitely does not have me on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay, he's releasing his own crosses with the MACdaddy. Miracle Mile(Studio City x M15); Banana OG x MAC, Orange Cookies and White Bubba x MAC, and WIFI43 x MAC. for Dec per testing. And these are for next year:Britney Spears x MAC
OCD x MAC
Super Lemon Haze x MAC
MAC69 x MAC (aka *69)
Freezer Burn x Lemon fire F3
Dinosaur Food x MAC

I read the deal with ThugPug, do you think there is a marketing plan in place? Seems odd he'd say that, then do that. He sure don't want the MAC f2's out though. I suspect thats the ones to get ahold of.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I might be the most despised person on this thread, and Gu definitely does not have me on ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was put out there by cap to keep rip off breeders from breeding with her.especially f1 pollen chuckers.its definitely not an easy cut to come by.


----------



## Da2ra (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Let's see this mac mom you got and I'll shut the fuk up and never come back to this thread.if it dont look like this you ain't got shit but another bullshit lie.
> View attachment 4205699


What cut is that? Is it making the rounds or held only in some circles? Looks dank.


----------



## predd (Sep 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I can remember when @Heisengrow spoke nothing but good about GPS.My have times changed.And for the life of me after all your years of growing you still believe you can look at some pixels on a screen and come to the conclusion on whether some thing is fire????Come on dude you seem smarter than that.Can you smell any thing when you're on pornhub?


He's a complete flip flopper and has been stinkings this thread up forever!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Da2ra said:


> What cut is that? Is it making the rounds or held only in some circles? Looks dank.


That's the mac1.pic from the dude that traded for something else I got.its his pic.i got it friday.
It's a hard ass cut to get.you got to know someone that has it and has actually grown it to know if real.the look on her is no mistake about it.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think that was put out there by cap to keep rip off breeders from breeding with her.especially f1 pollen chuckers.its definitely not an easy cut to come by.


I'd think that too, but the guys making the crosses he first got wound about, he let them sell the crosses, just asked them not to sell the f2' of MAC itself. Now he's gonna throw some crosses out there, with the MACdaddy. It do make a man wonder...?! Apparently those are collaberations with swamp boys, seed junky, exotic, and cult classic.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think that was put out there by cap to keep rip off breeders from breeding with her.especially f1 pollen chuckers.its definitely not an easy cut to come by.


Cap gave away the MAC1 cut. I’ve seen too many people with shitty MAC1 crosses to believe it’s anything but the truth, and I’ve seen zero crosses that refute that. Every MAC cross I’ve seen tested and for sale used a different cut or they sourced their own cut from a pack of seeds. The MAC1 is becoming the new GG4. For a recent elite, it’s really going around. 



Bodyne said:


> Jay, he's releasing his own crosses with the MACdaddy. Miracle Mile(Studio City x M15); Banana OG x MAC, Orange Cookies and White Bubba x MAC, and WIFI43 x MAC. for Dec per testing. And these are for next year:Britney Spears x MAC
> OCD x MAC
> Super Lemon Haze x MAC
> MAC69 x MAC (aka *69)
> ...


I believe Cap gave Gromer the cut, and just warned him that the plant doesn’t produce well. Gromer was documenting the whole thing on IG from pollination to flowering, Cap would comment and didn’t seem to mind. The only time I’ve seen Cap call someone out for making MAC F1s was when GLO was selling untested MAC1 crosses. He wasn’t calling him out for using his genetics, but for ripping off his customers with seeds that were gonna turn out like shit.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

Oh RE: MAC1 crosses. Another thing that Cap has always said was that the MAC1 produces very few seeds. I know Gu has already experienced that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Cap gave away the MAC1 cut. I’ve seen too many people with shitty MAC1 crosses to believe it’s anything but the truth, and I’ve seen zero crosses that refute that. Every MAC cross I’ve seen tested and for sale used a different cut or they sourced their own cut from a pack of seeds. The MAC1 is becoming the new GG4. For a recent elite, it’s really going around.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Cap gave Gromer the cut, and just warned him that the plant doesn’t produce well. Gromer was documenting the whole thing on IG from pollination to flowering, Cap would comment and didn’t seem to mind. The only time I’ve seen Cap call someone out for making MAC F1s was when GLO was selling untested MAC1 crosses. He wasn’t calling him out for using his genetics, but for ripping off his customers with seeds that were gonna turn out like shit.


Yep and before long there will be 400 different clones that end up all over the place that are from shitty crosses.just like the glue.shits everywhere but the actual real gg4 is hard to find unless you know someone who has it and already grew it out to verify.i see so many gg4 journals that dont look shit like gg4.
@HydroRed is one of the very few I have seen with the real cut


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Secret Gardens breeder group is the ones he called out. I suspect he got buds hanging onto the cut and he's gonna do what Rado did, beat some motherfucker to the punch makin his own crosses with reputable collaborations, just a guess. Why would he make f1 crosses if there is a problem, I think he's makin crosses so the upstarts don't get all the money and him being the originator, unless someone finds something in F2's. He claims he just wants it out there as its the best thing he's seen. Just repeating what I read. Christ, lol, they made f2's of multiple phenos, I'd say thats what got him heated, again, jmo


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Secret Gardens breeder group is the ones he called out. I suspect he got buds hanging onto the cut and he's gonna do what Rado did, beat some motherfucker to the punch makin his own crosses with reputable collaborations, just a guess. Why would he make f1 crosses if there is a problem, I think he's makin crosses so the upstarts don't get all the money and him being the originator, unless someone finds something in F2's. He claims he just wants it out there as its the best thing he's seen. Just repeating what I read. Christ, lol, they made f2's of multiple phenos, I'd say thats what got him heated, again, jmo


His F1 crosses aren’t using the MAC1 cut. It’s just the MAC1 that has the issue. Unfortunately, the MAC1 is the one that’s going around.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 26, 2018)

Hey folks, I am looking to get a pack of Copper Chem. I am willing to trade both a pack of Dynamite Diesel and Blizzard Bush. If anyone is interested please pm me. Thx!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> His F1 crosses aren’t using the MAC1 cut. It’s just the MAC1 that has the issue. Unfortunately, the MAC1 is the one that’s going around.


 gotcha, the female is to smoke or clone, the male id for breeding. That's very good to know. His drops at certain places just say MAC, according to some pics


----------



## quiescent (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> His F1 crosses aren’t using the MAC1 cut. It’s just the MAC1 that has the issue. Unfortunately, the MAC1 is the one that’s going around.


I dunno if there was a stipulation against spraying the cut with sts but I'm surprised that a cut people struggle getting the mom to produce good seeds hasn't been reversed by a couple guys by now.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> His F1 crosses aren’t using the MAC1 cut. It’s just the MAC1 that has the issue. Unfortunately, the MAC1 is the one that’s going around.


from cap. MAC1 is a phenonof MAC. 1/10 MAC seeds that I popped the first time about 2 and half years ago.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> That seems a bit strange considering the description says little stretch. I have a pack of those yet to pop.


I have 5 waist height stretching pretty bad now... Maybe the quantum board will change that once it arrives idk but these stardawg bx2 are the most stretch I've ever seen. But smell godly.
Albert super tramp both pure sandal wood like pure essential oil dripping of the smell. (Edit, smells wet like real fresh oil. If I stem rub And blind fold you, you would say essential oils.)Full moon fever pure anise all the way.
Lvtk idk what i smell kinda lemon earth and sweet with pretty stacked branches not like many I've seen. Same size and mass bush as fmf.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

Just chopped a Dynamite Diesel at 66 days. Loud and skunky oil rag smell with fumes to tear up your eyes. Some citrus but generally a bit repulsive. Got one more I will let go further. The chopped one is about 15% amber and 84% cloudy and some heads unusually large.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped a Dynamite Diesel at 66 days. Loud and skunky oil rag smell with fumes to tear up your eyes. Some citrus but generally a bit repulsive. Got one more I will let go further. The chopped one is about 15% amber and 84% cloudy and some heads unusually large.


That's a lot of amber for 66 days! 
Are you running 12/12 or shorter light cycles?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just chopped a Dynamite Diesel at 66 days. Loud and skunky oil rag smell with fumes to tear up your eyes. Some citrus but generally a bit repulsive. Got one more I will let go further. The chopped one is about 15% amber and 84% cloudy and some heads unusually large.


perfect job, to get it to finish under 11-12 weeks. Kudos to you!


----------



## 907guy (Sep 26, 2018)

I’ve grown some Green Point, have a few going now and intend to grow a few more out. Consistantly my GP gear has been better than others I’ve tried. I haven’t felt I’ve wasted any time with his stuff. I do have an S1 pack I’ve yet to go back to GU and ask for a replacemt on, but hell he stands behind correcting the mistake, what else can he do? Interested in seeing some GP strain photos? You can see them on my IG (cannawizard) or in this thread if you go back far enough.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Sep 26, 2018)

So much drama over a hyped up flavor of the month. Cap is like those with hype cuts/crosses before him... a great marketer.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

Thefarmer12 said:


> So much drama over a hyped up flavor of the month. Cap is like those with hype cuts/crosses before him... a great marketer.


 or a hyped up daddy. Like Stardog. LOL, sorry couldn't resist. One thing about it, it will be known as his, not something he just picked up and storebought, he grew and found it. just sayin. All the new good strains are like that. egos, money, its never just about compassion anymore, but i guess the elec bills and resources and supplies don't pay for themselves.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2018)

I do run 10/14. Also not bothered by some new flowers as I yield to trichome timing over anything. On al three girls the trichs spent little time in clear state. Gonna let the last one go a week just to see what's there. Lots of dark purple on leaves and most Indica expression but few amber trikes.


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

The clone scene reminds me of the dubplate scene in London in the 90s. Whoever had the latest hot dub held it close, built the hype then released it at the most profitable time. 

Where I am I could hand a bag of weed to someone and say here u go its wedding cake they would just look at me and blink. All they care about is it dank weed or not. One of the benefits of black market I guess. The risk keeps people more quiet and humble.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> The clone scene reminds me of the dubplate scene in London in the 90s. Whoever had the latest hot dub held it close, built the hype then released it at the most profitable time.
> 
> Where I am I could hand a bag of weed to someone and say here u go its wedding cake they would just look at me and blink. All they care about is it dank weed or not. One of the benefits of black market I guess. The risk keeps people more quiet and humble.


why so much brick weed still moves in the midwest. Some cheapskates just won't pay the price for better and they get what they get. They wanna smoke stems and seeds and such, let em. And the whole time they are doing it, they can think about saving money. In Oregon it was exactly like that. outdoor boys had so much extra, they gave lots of it away. but you better scope it first. Moldy, pesticide shit. but lots of it and it was pretty and free and they would say its the cat's meow. LMFAO, didn't take long to learn some of their tricks


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> why so much brick weed still moves in the midwest. Some cheapskates just won't pay the price for better and they get what they get. They wanna smoke stems and seeds and such, let em. And the whole time they are doing it, they can think about saving money. In Oregon it was exactly like that. outdoor boys had so much extra, they gave lots of it away. but you better scope it first. Moldy, pesticide shit. but lots of it and it was pretty and free and they would say its the cat's meow. LMFAO, didn't take long to learn some of their tricks


Our outdooor is called bush and lots of occasional smokers prefer it cos its usually not as potent. I know a lot of outdoor growers and they dont have a problem moving it but if I gave my people bush they would be back complaining the next day lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> or a hyped up daddy. Like Stardog. LOL, sorry couldn't resist. One thing about it, it will be known as his, not something he just picked up and storebought, he grew and found it. just sayin. All the new good strains are like that. egos, money, its never just about compassion anymore, but i guess the elec bills and resources and supplies don't pay for themselves.


If the savior oh mighty can post one pic of a flood table or any other mass production run of a pheno hunt besides a dozen plants in some dirt on them weak ass ICM links he posted I'll eat a greenpoint sticker on a hogie.ol sappy ass cant even self a female that's why he jumped on anyone else's run of s1s to resale.knowing all this now and see people still swinging is funny to me.
Dudes got the T shirt monkey bars swing set ropes and all.


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If the savior oh mighty can post one pic of a flood table or any other mass production run of a pheno hunt besides a dozen plants in some dirt on them weak ass ICM links he posted I'll eat a greenpoint sticker on a hogie.ol sappy ass cant even self a female that's why he jumped on anyone else's run of s1s to resale.knowing all this now and see people still swinging is funny to me.
> Dudes got the T shirt monkey bars swing set ropes and all.


Did you bin your gunslinger keeper or still got it?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm glad I didn't end up culling the deputy. Day 15 and Its already got trich's forming.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I dunno if there was a stipulation against spraying the cut with sts but I'm surprised that a cut people struggle getting the mom to produce good seeds hasn't been reversed by a couple guys by now.


I think there’s a high chance that the MAC1 has some chromosomal abnormalities. It doesn’t really affect the cut itself, but it causes issues during meiosis and fertilization which can result in missing or duplicate chromosomal regions in the gametes or fertilized cell. It’s not common, but not exactly uncommon in plants. This would explain why the cut doesn’t produce many seeds, and those that do form lead to a severe mutants primarily. 

If that’s the case, reversing the plant and pollinating another would just lead to the same issues. 

I’ve heard of quite a few cases where a plant has trouble reproducing. Seed Junky has posted a couple images of a pheno he selected that will not produce seeds at all.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> The clone scene reminds me of the dubplate scene in London in the 90s. Whoever had the latest hot dub held it close, built the hype then released it at the most profitable time.
> 
> Where I am I could hand a bag of weed to someone and say here u go its wedding cake they would just look at me and blink. All they care about is it dank weed or not. One of the benefits of black market I guess. The risk keeps people more quiet and humble.


Hype my ass,this shit was straight fire.
ADub
 

GG4

 

 

Wed cake was rediculous.more potent than gg4 and by far leaps and bounds beyond anything I've ran from greenpoint.smells like twinkies.

 



 

Banana cookies pure fire.smells like straight banana apple sauce 

 

Wifi 43 was as strong as adub but both were 2 hitter quitters.got a dude trying to pre order this shit

 


These are cuts I've run and all these pics are mine. and still more to go but you say all hype and whatever but these plants get selected for a reason.Gu is picking them up for reason.if that wasnt the case everyone would have just finished up them bunk ass s1s and dried them turds.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> Did you bin your gunslinger keeper or still got it?


Threw it away after the last run.running from clone wasnt as good as from seed.its usually the opposite but it was different.they wouldnt stop throwing hairs and looked like it would never finish


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think that was put out there by cap to keep rip off breeders from breeding with her.especially f1 pollen chuckers.its definitely not an easy cut to come by.


I have it. And a pack of mac f2.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have it. And a pack of mac f2.


Pics?


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Hype my ass,this shit was straight fire.
> ADub
> View attachment 4205761
> 
> ...


How many Animal mints did Jungle Boys pop to find that Wedding Cake pheno? 

Of course they are nice plants, nobody is denying that, but out of all the seeds in the world, you think every great cut gets kept? For every cut that gets the IG hype treatment there are probably 100 that get grown and chopped and thats the end of them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 26, 2018)

I have two pictures in response to the last 7 pages I've just caught up on...
Hibernate and one of my dogs that is all.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> How many Animal mints did Jungle Boys pop to find that Wedding Cake pheno?
> 
> Of course they are nice plants, nobody is denying that, but out of all the seeds in the world, you think every great cut gets kept? For every cut that gets the IG hype treatment there are probably 100 that get grown and chopped and thats the end of them.


You mean triangle mints? A shit load.thats my point.if you look at IG and see all the crosses that have cake in them it's all pure fire.that plant is seriously special and everything I've seen with triangle kush on it just wows me.


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You mean triangle mints? A shit load.thats my point.if you look at IG and see all the crosses that have cake in them it's all pure fire.that plant is seriously special and everything I've seen with triangle kush on it just wows me.


Yeah whatever it was, but my point is they popped like a thousand, but you are complaining that you need to pop too many GP seeds to find a true keeper but isnt that true of all seeds? Its just a numbers game and luck really.

But yeah that Wedding cake looks to be a 1 in a million, I would get it in a heartbeat if I could lol


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yep and before long there will be 400 different clones that end up all over the place that are from shitty crosses.just like the glue.shits everywhere but the actual real gg4 is hard to find unless you know someone who has it and already grew it out to verify.i see so many gg4 journals that dont look shit like gg4.
> @HydroRed is one of the very few I have seen with the real cut


Do you think this looks like real deal gg4?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Do you think this looks like real deal gg4?
> View attachment 4205793 View attachment 4205794 View attachment 4205796 View attachment 4205797 View attachment 4205798 View attachment 4205799


No not even close.im an artist bro I can see subtle details in a split second.gg4 nodes are much further apart.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Banana cookies pure fire.smells like straight banana apple sauce


I must be sheltered out here on the down low.....I googled it because I didn't think such a thing existed.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> it's all pure fire.that plant is seriously special and everything I've seen with triangle kush on it just wows me.


But how can you know? Have you seen all the mom’s? What about tombstone from GPS. Does that wow you? Your life must be one confusing place.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I must be sheltered out here on the down low.....I googled it because I didn't think such a thing existed.


I'll be poppin some brisco county finest here in the next couple hrs


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Pics?


Its jus a small clone right now. It jus rooted like 2 days ago. 
But these are the f2s I got. Someone gave them to me. I won in a giveaway on IG.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You mean triangle mints? A shit load.thats my point.if you look at IG and see all the crosses that have cake in them it's all pure fire.that plant is seriously special and everything I've seen with triangle kush on it just wows me.


I have some cake crosses in veg that are just huge fat squat indica dom they are still in solos. And its phylos certified wedding cake. Crossed to wizard punch. Which is blissful wizard x purple punch. So hopefully I find nice keeper out of them.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Its jus a small clone right now. It jus rooted like 2 days ago.
> But these are the f2s I got. Someone gave them to me. I won in a giveaway on IG.
> View attachment 4205804


Keep me posted on those.
I only take clones from people who I know who have already grown it out.thats why i got pissed off at gu cause he acted like he didnt give a shit as long as the plant has a name tag on it.if his flower seed room was truly that dank he would have shut up the naysayers 10 pages back and posted a pic which to me proves I was right from the get.another guy on the other forum just messaged also saying his sundae driver sucked.i was pretty disappointed cause I had high Hope's for them.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

klx said:


> How many Animal mints did Jungle Boys pop to find that Wedding Cake pheno?
> 
> Of course they are nice plants, nobody is denying that, but out of all the seeds in the world, you think every great cut gets kept? For every cut that gets the IG hype treatment there are probably 100 that get grown and chopped and thats the end of them.


Sure and those warehouses they grow with the tissue culture is just bullshit tissue culture, right?! I know it stings not to have plants look like the big boys, but its really no big deal. They run mostly from cuts, who in their right mind would run a warehouse full of seeds? You should see the one place running a warehouse full of ChemD mother cuts all from tissue culture. Plants so pretty, you cant even believe it. Sux to be in the minors when the majors are the only ones on tv. lol. Lava Cake looks a bit better, their animal mints looks good, and when you get to looking, see how many cats like sticky ricky, pbud, crazy composer and others, follow them, etc. I sure don't want a wedding cake cross after hearing the jungle boys smoke report, I want to try it by itself.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have it. And a pack of mac f2.


lolol, those are the boys cap was calling out and they agreed no more f2's, but all the crosses they want to sell. So now since you think Cap is a blowhard, you get a double laugh. lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

I have my other reasons also of I could post the message he sent me about the s1s back before he even released them you'll would realize how fuked up this situation is for me.i called him out on the thread and the nutswingers came in full force to bash me for it.
Than you told the truth and got the same treatment.that dude straight up lied straight to me in PM and so yeah I'm pretty disgruntled about this situation.
This is truly the last time I'm gonna mention it and move on from here.


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Sure and those warehouses they grow with the tissue culture is just bullshit tissue culture, right?! I know it stings not to have plants look like the big boys, but its really no big deal. They run mostly from cuts, who in their right mind would run a warehouse full of seeds? You should see the one place running a warehouse full of ChemD mother cuts all from tissue culture. Plants so pretty, you cant even believe it. Sux to be in the minors when the majors are the only ones on tv. lol. Lava Cake looks a bit better, their animal mints looks good, and when you get to looking, see how many cats like sticky ricky, pbud, crazy composer and others, follow them, etc. I sure don't want a wedding cake cross after hearing the jungle boys smoke report, I want to try it by itself.


I'm not in the US, we have a whole different scene here its all still purely underground due to custodial sentences getting handed out left right and centre. I have an active interest whats happening in the US cos Im a grower and its my hobby, but your general smoker doesnt give a fuck as long as they get put on their arse by your weed.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

exactly, so when you hear daytime smoke, energy smoke. not too high smoke, that is not put you on your arse weed. I too am looking for those heavy hitters constantly. Pain and anxiety don't mix well with racy or clean sat domes, imho. Many states here are the same way, most bang for your buck, hence the dab, wax, rosin scene. People want more faster harder better. I too grow my own as its much better than commercial, even imported. You do not hear daytime smoke from wedding cake, lava cake, ChemD, Animal Mints, etc. jmho


----------



## klx (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> exactly, so when you hear daytime smoke, energy smoke. not too high smoke, that is not put you on your arse weed. I too am looking for those heavy hitters constantly. Pain and anxiety don't mix well with racy or clean sat domes, imho. Many states here are the same way, most bang for your buck, hence the dab, wax, rosin scene. People want more faster harder better. I too grow my own as its much better than commercial, even imported. You do not hear daytime smoke from wedding cake, lava cake, ChemD, Animal Mints, etc. jmho


True.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No not even close.im an* artist* bro I can see subtle details in a split second.gg4 nodes are much further apart.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Oh, PS, to everyone reading this, Ocala means dark and bloody ground in the native language. Thank God for Tom Petty, Florida Gators, and weed. Trail of tears was fucked up.


One of the greats for sure


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 26, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


>


So from now on we should just call him Artie...


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


>


just a hating ass comment to be hating.
You dont even know man.one person on this forum has seen my work. @Dustjesus lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> So from now on we should just call him Artie...


That works


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That works


Hell, as long as you're not this tattoo artist from Florida then you're ok in my book.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell, as long as you're not this tattoo artist from Florida then you're ok in my book.


His hats on backwards


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No not even close.im an artist bro I can see subtle details in a split second.gg4 nodes are much further apart.


That is a cross of gg4 and jamaican pineapple. The gg4 mother is a cut hand delivered from josey himself. To my buddy. Its 100% legit. He stood right there when he cut the actual cut off of the mother plant.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the greats for sure


I had no idea Ellen played electric 6 string.



Heisengrow said:


> I'll be poppin some brisco county finest here in the next couple hrs


Hey, look, man....I skip a lot of this ' the plaintives vs ~gu ' stuff, but I've read enough to know what happens when you feel disappointed. So, let me state way ahead of time, not necessarily for the record about who actually made those beans:


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lolol, those are the boys cap was calling out and they agreed no more f2's, but all the crosses they want to sell. So now since you think Cap is a blowhard, you get a double laugh. lol


How do I get double laughed at. They were given to me. Plus I have the real cut of the mac. And I have zero dollars in them.

Edit: sry I read that wrong. I thought you were meaning he was laughing at me.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 26, 2018)

The only thing I can say about verifying strains without having it properly tested is that they can look very different due to environmental variables. I can appreciate that most of the time there are usually general similarities but that just isn't something we can believe. Observation of appearance isn't a guarantee.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had no idea Ellen played electric 6 string.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, look, man....I skip a lot of this ' the plaintives vs ~gu ' stuff, but I've read enough to know what happens when you feel disappointed. So, let me state way ahead of time, not necessarily for the record about who made those beans:


Hahahahaha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

While I do commend Gu on his success in the canna business world and I think his seed offering are top quality, I do however see the validity in Heisen's and Jay's point. 

If offerings are presented as a certain cut or marketed using the popularity of a certain cut then it really should be that cut, not an f2 or bx or a different pheno etc..

And I also feel that the not sending out emails to everyone that bought the s1s was a shady business decision. I get it, it would have costed gps a lot more $$$ to actually do a product recall but imo it should have been done. 

That decision sowed a seed of doubt in my mind, at least, but as someone mentioned earlier those kind of business decisions are hard to make and sometimes being empathetic leaves your ass broke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had no idea Ellen played electric 6 string.


Hey now, god damn it, lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had no idea Ellen played electric 6 string.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, look, man....I skip a lot of this ' the plaintives vs ~gu ' stuff, but I've read enough to know what happens when you feel disappointed. So, let me state way ahead of time, not necessarily for the record about who actually made those beans:


Naw man I'll give credit where due.no sugar coated bullshit coming form this end.i like the strains you grow and I've seen enough of what your doing.at least your finding shit to throw pollen at and not getting cuts off a shelf to breed to 1 plant.im looking forward to running them.
I'll be honest some of the best seeds I've ran to date have been free ones that were sent to me to test.thats being straight up.thise shorelines were pretty damn good and I had one gg4 that was pretty damn close.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> The only thing I can say about verifying strains without having it properly tested is that they can look very different due to environmental variables. I can appreciate that most of the time there are usually general similarities but that just isn't something we can believe. Observation of appearance isn't a guarantee.


Jungle boys have a theory that there is no diff between sats and indies other than those environmental factors that affect the plant differently :

Hanging out with @phylosbio discussing how Indica and Sativa is a Myth and is no longer valid we are tapping into 1% of the cannabis plant we are just getting started. Cannabis is one of the oldest domesticated plants. For the last 10,000 years humans have been cultivating, exchanging its seeds, and moving it all over the world. Much like domesticated dogs, a large variation in cannabis morphology doesn't indicate speciation and is more likely a result of "domestication pressure". Cannabis has a huge amount of natural genetic variation and is an adaptable plant; its changes in morphology result from thousands of years of cultivation in different environments and for different uses (like hemp for fiber). A species grown in one location long enough to adapt to it's surroundings results in the formation of distinct landrace varieties. This is where the “Indica” vs “Sativa” and everything in between myth was born. The domestication of a plant results in a large range of genotypic, phenotypic, and contextual impacts that can be used as markers of local adaptation. Historically, plants and animals were often misclassified based on morphology - genetic data changed that. Now we know that cannabis is a single species with widely varying chemotypes and phenotypes.You have you equatorial and non equatorial


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 26, 2018)

Just reporting like I was asked by a few.

Root nubs and typical bulking around stem base in 5 days. 9 different strains with 24+ seeds of each. Ordered about 10 packs and won't be using anything else again. *Used half the dilution they say on instructions. I did this because there was a warning about using too much causing phytotoxicity.* You could probably use it at 1/4 strength or less and get same results. I used Oasis root cubes, inch thick coco mats for capillary action, https://www.autopot-usa.com/product/easy2propagate-basic-kit/, and the basic cheap as hell heavy duty clone trays you get anywhere with tall dome lids and no coco mats just water on the bottom. Both ways work perfectly fine. I think I fit 250 clones on the autopot tray and used a 2x4' t8 flouro with only 2 bulbs on.

I can't say enough about the *oasis root cubes*. They hold water amazingly. Way better than rapid rooters or anything I have ever used. It is a one of a kind material. I have never seen or used anything like it. Whoever invented this is a genius. The lay out is perfect for me and to be able to break them up into whatever numbers I need or leave them whole for 50 clones a sheet is just fuckin awesome. INSERT CLONE INTO THE CUBE. Don't just lay it in there or it will die. It needs to puncture the cube about 1/4" in and it is good to go. I press on the hole the clone is in and the material closes in around the root stem. I don't even know if that is necessary but it worked 100%. Set and forget. I didn't do shit for these clones. I lost maybe 8 clones of a little over 300 and this was because I tested NOT inserting them all the way. They quickly died after 3 days. I love this method because you never have to worry about power outages which we had for almost 2 days =)

Temps ranged from 78-82 degrees. Never higher. I prefer 76 degrees but it was really hot and ac was not working great. Humidity was always 90%+ in cloner.

Brief instructions:

Water pH 5.6-5.8

1. Take Clone
2. Put clone in solution in a solo cup while you take as many as you need. Some were in solution for 30 minutes to an hour.
3. Insert clone 1/4 inch into cube.
4. Close cube opening with fingers around root base.
5. Checkem 5 days later. I imagine in 3 days I will be transplanting.

https://www.greenhousemegastore.com/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/rhizopon-aa-tablets-20-percent?returnurl=/supplies/growth-rooting-hormones/


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hey now, god damn it, lol


Sorry, man. Maybe I should have said that I didn't know Tom Petty had a daytime talk show.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 26, 2018)

He's dead heh.


----------



## Dustjesus (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> just a hating ass comment to be hating.
> You dont even know man.one person on this forum has seen my work. @Dustjesus lol.


In time. If heisen chooses to still even post here or chooses to show his future projects, everyone will understand and shut the fuck up. Sometimes the biggest hater just can't hate! Everything he has shown or said is legit and truthful.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

For some of you'll interested in the 1000w cmh In doing a comparison grow of 800 watts of cobs vs the double ended cmh and the results so far are pretty cool.someone said it was junk but its putting the 2 315 cmh I had to shame.i could not even think that 3 315s for twice the cost would be as good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisen u running C02? If so what PPMS? Was told by someone those yellow tips and mag def go away under cobs when running c02 as long as obviously you arent lacking Mag and Cal. I havent turned mine on this run yet but had very similar thing while vegging. I added epsom salts tho and it fixed this under the cobs little bit before flowering. Have perfect tips now an dno C02 yet. I usually turn C02 on around day 20.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Heisen u running C02? If so what PPMS? Was told by someone those yellow tips and mag def go away under cobs when running c02 as long as obviously you arent lacking Mag and Cal. I havent turned mine on this run yet but had very similar thing while vegging. I added epsom salts tho and it fixed this under the cobs little bit before flowering. Have perfect tips now an dno C02 yet. I usually turn C02 on around day 20.


Co2 from the get but I've seen the mag issues before with elevated co2.my last run I was pushing the mag and calcium to hard and locked out other important nutrients.i was running 5ml per gallon of calmag and it was just to much.
I dropped it to 2ml this run and kept part a to b the same and the plants are happy.ill start getting the yellow tips on the leaves when the ppm starts to rise with lesser amount going in with the top off res that's how I know theres a lock up.i flushed and dropped to 390 system and 400 res and everything is good again.
I'm running alot of air in a small system with a vigorous top off setting so my plants grow retarded.anything over 500 ppm cooks the roots.
Editing this in I can hit 600 during the stretch cause the plants will drop the ppm daily from eating so heavy during those 3 weeks but after the stretch I always see a rise in ppm.

they are sitting in a highly oxygenated soup so they dont need much when the environment is rich.12 plants taking in 5 gallons of water every 12 hrs.not drain to waste them bitches are thirsty


----------



## SoHappy101 (Sep 26, 2018)

Awesome vid, awesome set-up and awesome grow, Heisenwould.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> For some of you'll interested in the 1000w cmh In doing a comparison grow of 800 watts of cobs vs the double ended cmh and the results so far are pretty cool.someone said it was junk but its putting the 2 315 cmh I had to shame.i could not even think that 3 315s for twice the cost would be as good.


Any plans on testing your cobs vs HPS DE1000? 
I’ve tested a couple different bulbs in mine. I’ve seen a good improvement in yields with the Phillips green powers . Could be worth looking into if Phillips have a 1000cmh .


----------



## main cola (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm so glad i decided to run the OBS..She smells great..never ran anything that's smelled like her..


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Any plans on testing your cobs vs HPS DE1000?
> I’ve tested a couple different bulbs in mine. I’ve seen a good improvement in yields with the Phillips green powers . Could be worth looking into if Phillips have a 1000cmh .


If a 1000w de hps will work with the nanolux ballast that would be a good one to do for sure


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2018)

I think I’m in love. OBS2...again. It tastes great, almost exactly like Tang! A little bit uplifts me, but three to five big rips in a row and I can lose a whole day. My dabwhore buddy digs it too, and he had almost quit smoking flower entirely. Winrar.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 26, 2018)

Speaking of lights, have y'all seen this 
https://growershouse.com/growers-choice-1000w-de-cmh-complete-fixture#
1000w de cmh sounds nice. I might grab one instead of building another led fixture when I eventually get more room.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> The only thing I can say about verifying strains without having it properly tested is that they can look very different due to environmental variables. I can appreciate that most of the time there are usually general similarities but that just isn't something we can believe. Observation of appearance isn't a guarantee.


Yeah that's kinda what i was getting at. Just bc it looks like plant A in grow room c. Doesnt mean clear on the other side of the continent plant A in grow room 138 will look way different. Different environments. Cause different expressions. Those pics I posted are 100% legit gg4 cross. And is gg4 dom.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If a 1000w de hps will work with the nanolux ballast that would be a good one to do for sure


I found this, I’d really like to see the cobs vs the Phillips green power . 
How many watts are you running the CMH at?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 26, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I found this, I’d really like to see the cobs vs the Phillips green power .
> How many watts are you running the CMH at?


You need to charge your iPhone! 1st world horror!


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 26, 2018)

7 feet????


I hope you meant "several"


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's kinda what i was getting at. Just bc it looks like plant A in grow room c. Doesnt mean clear on the other side of the continent plant A in grow room 138 will look way different. Different environments. Cause different expressions. Those pics I posted are 100% legit gg4 cross. And is gg4 dom.


But it's not gg4 so I was right.insee the resemblance but when i look at threads especially hydro reds thread you can spot the real ones a mile away.they just have that look that's easy to see.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> 7 feet????
> 
> 
> I hope you meant "several"


Yes 7 feet to the tallest tops.i have 10 foot ceilings and the stretch is over.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

What area do you have that 1000 de cmh over? Because I just changed from a 400w hps to a 315w cmh for my 3x3 and the cmh is definitely keeping pace, if not exceeding the 400w. I feel with 3 x 315s I could cover 3x9 no sweat but if you want that 4' width then yeah you'd be better off with the thou wow for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> I'm so glad i decided to run the OBS..She smells great..never ran anything that's smelled like her.. View attachment 4205864 View attachment 4205866





Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4205863
> 
> I think I’m in love. OBS2...again. It tastes great, almost exactly like Tang! A little bit uplifts me, but three to five big rips in a row and I can lose a whole day. My dabwhore buddy digs it too, and he had almost quit smoking flower entirely. Winrar.


Those OBS look great guys. Soo frosty


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 26, 2018)

Chopped and hung the first Sunday Stallion today. The terps are like a breath of fresh air for me after growing and F2ing Chems the last few months. 
I also culled a few plants and went to town germing beans.
So far...
Bodhis Cobra Lips, more Goji Ogs, and Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
Sin Citys Wedding Mints and Toucan Sam
In House Frozen Grape, PJP, Plat. Candy x Animal Mints
OG Raskals Fire Alien Strawberry
Archives Designer OG
Seed Junkies Lemon Fire
and GPS CnC and JP (I'm down to a single unopened pack of Cowboy Cookies now)

Plus I devoted a whole tray to just freebies and gifted chucks. 
Probably bit off more than I can chew but winter is long and boring. Plus my boy leaves for Ft Leonardwood in Jan. If I don't stay busy I'll probably lose my damn mind with worry. 

Happy growing everyone


----------



## main cola (Sep 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Chopped and hung the first Sunday Stallion today. The terps are like a breath of fresh air for me after growing and F2ing Chems the last few months.
> I also culled a few plants and went to town germing beans.
> So far...
> Bodhis Cobra Lips, more Goji Ogs, and Pure Kush x Uzbekistani Hashplant
> ...


Wow all those strains sound great...I like to see how the Sin Citys Wedding Mints turn out..I'm running the Sin Citys Slyme Cookies with great results


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What area do you have that 1000 de cmh over? Because I just changed from a 400w hps to a 315w cmh for my 3x3 and the cmh is definitely keeping pace, if not exceeding the 400w. I feel with 3 x 315s I could cover 3x9 no sweat but if you want that 4' width then yeah you'd be better off with the thou wow for sure.


Yes the 315 is perfect for a 3x3.thats why 3 are better for a 3x9 or 4 for a 6x6.
There just not big enough for a 4x4 or 2 in a 4x5.
The 315 will knock the dick off a 400 watt hps.
2 315s will knock the dick off a 600 hps.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> Wow all those strains sound great...I like to see how the Sin Citys Wedding Mints turn out..I'm running the Sin Citys Slyme Cookies with great results


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 26, 2018)

The CnC at 61 days. No way gonna be even close on 70 days. And its gotta come down at 70. The nose is beautiful. Sweet cookie goodness. With jus a tad of reminds me of fantastic 409 cleaner. The big purple bottles. 
  

And the nose on these star pupil x goji og are very nice. I mean who doesnt like goji. And star pupil is testing over 30% thc. In crosses. So these should be good. 
   

Chem 91 and an abused to help and back magnum opus. I have two different phenos in flower. And neither really care for artificial light. And I've read that in several places.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> Wow all those strains sound great...I like to see how the Sin Citys Wedding Mints turn out..I'm running the Sin Citys Slyme Cookies with great results


Your Slyme Cookies looks perfect. 
I slept on that one when they released last yr and went with Toucan and Pineapple Cookies. Still kicking myself for not grabbing some Slymers.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The CnC at 61 days. No way gonna be even close on 70 days. And its gotta come down at 70. The nose is beautiful. Sweet cookie goodness. With jus a tad of reminds me of fantastic 409 cleaner. The big purple bottles.
> View attachment 4205937 View attachment 4205938
> 
> And the nose on these star pupil x goji og are very nice. I mean who doesnt like goji. And star pupil is testing over 30% thc. In crosses. So these should be good.
> ...


Everything looks nice and healthy but holy shit!! That bottom one has some massive fans.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Do you think this looks like real deal gg4?
> View attachment 4205793 View attachment 4205794 View attachment 4205796 View attachment 4205797 View attachment 4205798 View attachment 4205799


Just tossing out my .02 but it looks like a very heavy GG4 dom hybrid in the first cpl pics. The bud pics is where it really begins to look even more like a GG4 cross.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just tossing out my .02 but it looks like a very heavy GG4 dom hybrid in the first cpl pics. The bud pics is where it really begins to look even more like a GG4 cross.


Most definitely but imo the tomahawk I see on the website and on other peoples pics dont look nothing like gg4 to me.call me crazy but they just dont.I popped 12 GG4 X wifi43 seeds and there coming up now.im really curious to see they compare to the original parents.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 26, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Most definitely but imo the tomahawk I see on the website and on other peoples pics dont look nothing like gg4 to me.call me crazy but they just dont.I popped 12 GG4 X wifi43 seeds and there coming up now.im really curious to see they compare to the original parents.


Totally agree. I havent seen anything but the "daddy" in any of the pics of the Tomahawk I've seen. Were the pics of @whytewidow I commented on Tomahawks? If so, those would be the most GG4 looking Tomahawks I've seen to date. Def looks like a cross though whatever it is. Closest crosses leaning to the Glue that I've seen were Bodhi's "Space Monkey", and Tony Green's "Gorilla Bubble BX". Dankonomics also has "Banana Glue" that he posted pics of that look very heavy GG4 dom. I bought the Tomahawks because it sounded like a really well matched hybrid considering the terpenes from both parents.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 26, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I had released Cherry Wine, and the Florida '92 OG fems under the Greenpoint Seeds flag with a different person before with *great success*.
> 
> The s1s were a to-good-to-be-true-scenario. I was so excited to see it through I didn't want to look at the red flags.
> 
> ...


I thought you handled the S1 fiasco very well.

I just hope that that fuckers legs are broken and he's drinking a shit shake through a straw in a hole provided by busting out a tooth in his wired up jaw. 
Im just saying.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 26, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Totally agree. I havent seen anything but the "daddy" in any of the pics of the Tomahawk I've seen. Were the pics of @whytewidow I commented on Tomahawks? If so, those would be the most GG4 looking Tomahawks I've seen to date. Def looks like a cross though whatever it is. Closest crosses leaning to the Glue that I've seen were Bodhi's "Space Monkey", and Tony Green's "Gorilla Bubble BX". Dankonomics also has "Banana Glue" that he posted pics of that look very heavy GG4 dom. I bought the Tomahawks because it sounded like a really well matched hybrid considering the terpenes from both parents.


Red Eyed Genetics GG #4 crosses.
    

Tomahawk


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The CnC at 61 days. No way gonna be even close on 70 days. And its gotta come down at 70. The nose is beautiful. Sweet cookie goodness. With jus a tad of reminds me of fantastic 409 cleaner. The big purple bottles.
> View attachment 4205937 View attachment 4205938
> 
> And the nose on these star pupil x goji og are very nice. I mean who doesnt like goji. And star pupil is testing over 30% thc. In crosses. So these should be good.
> ...


Good shit YT! 

My CnCs have the crib stankin but neither one has a real typical weed smell.. definitely sweeter than most. Why you takin it down b4 its finished?


----------



## Dustjesus (Sep 27, 2018)

I am going to email gu about giving away my gold nuggets. And how I can do so. Amount is undisclosed. Be back as soon as I get a response.
Email sent


----------



## waxman420 (Sep 27, 2018)

I think you could just buy them and put my address in the shipping to instead of yours.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

gifting away my tomahawk, texas butter, might keep cali cannon and chem and cookies. Not sure bout the copper chem yet or the bandit breath. Yet to see reports of tombstone, glad to finally see a ghost town, haven't seen a barn burner grow, odd the best moms and as many sold and you don't see any of those heavy hitters grwn? Anyhow, I just think Im Stardogged out, nobody's fault, I don't seem to get burnt on ChemD, go figure. Looking for indica dom hybrids or indicas, at least something that doesn't take a month to get going 3 months to flower.


----------



## ahlkemist (Sep 27, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There is an unbelievable amount of truth here many will never know, lol. One of the worst states as far as laws go has some of the baddest fuckin weed in the country. It's so sad no one can really talk about it. South Florida, Central Florida, Pan Handle, NE Jacksonville area, doesn't fuckin matter where you go. God, I wish I could get an orange strain from 2002, a lemon strain from 2001, a blueberry from 2000, and a Blueberry smelling strain I got in Tampa around 2003~. 2004 Durban Poison smelled like anise/licorice and bananas and tasted like it too. Incredible. The craziest sweetest fuckin orange I have ever had. Best day time high I have ever had and it wasn't even finished indoors. No cream straight mother fuckin sweet orange. The lemon was the exact lemon you smell in SFV OG cut, but only it, and on steroids compared to OG's. No gas, no pine, straight heaven sent lemon zest that you could smell in a bronze box on the second story from down stairs in the kitchen.. The Blueberry smelling weed from Tampa, straight indica warm comforting high. The blueberry from Gainseville '01ish smelled like Blueberry syrup with very airy sativa buds. I got some straight juicy fruit bubbelgum weed in 03 as well that really impressed me just did not have the taste. The others had everything. If I could only choose one the lemon would be it. I am 100% convinced it was the lemon in OGK. SFV was the only thing to ever come close to it's amazingness. It is the same exact sweet lemon but not as pronounced.
> 
> Such a shame no one ever has a clue what anything really is in Florida due to prohibition ;\ So many great cuts lost.


 this is the same gainsville blueberry that bog used in his bmr and blue kush sb x bmr. if I'm not mistaken.
Please correct Me if I'm wrong.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

What's the deal with copper chem on GPS being $0.04, need to fix that or am i just missing something. I jokingly bought 600 pks for 25 bucks.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What's the deal with copper chem on GPS being $0.04, need to fix that or am i just missing something. I jokingly bought 600 pks for 25 bucks.


I just checked and it was listed at 0.00 lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I just checked and it was listed at 0.00 lol


It's been down like that for a while now, I was trying to grab BB in auction fell asleep an when I woke I seen the CC and grabbed it thinking it was on auction, then realized it's gotta be a misprint or something.


----------



## klx (Sep 27, 2018)

Must have been a good bucks party


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

I probably shouldn't have done that( sorry Gu) gonna have there order system all f'd up. Wonder how many other folks doing the same!


----------



## quiescent (Sep 27, 2018)

Out of all the seedbanks I've used over the years this one has the most problems with their website. I dunno if he's trying to do it himself or gave the gig to a friend but if he's paying for it he chose the wrong people. I haven't coded for over a decade and I'm pretty sure I could write that nuggets system properly in an afternoon.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 27, 2018)

Potency gg#4 vs tomahawk?


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 27, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> this is the same gainsville blueberry that bog used in his bmr and blue kush sb x bmr. if I'm not mistaken.
> Please correct Me if I'm wrong.



The blueberry was Vic Highs blueberry,crossed to a Micanopy Moonbeam which was called Blue Moon.Blue moon is the cross used by BOG.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Telling someone there a troll as many times as you say there trolling makes you the biggest troll.nothing more to add to the thread than to nutswing and complain about someone else's complaints when they talk about your ol mighty savior.why dont you use the ignore function if that person bothers you so much.
> It's more than obvious gu ignores valid ass questions as long as his dedicated followers dont give a shit.His Instagram for his so called genetic breeding looks like it belongs to a chiropractor stay at home pawpaw.


I think most folks get what yer saying. However...saying it 3X on every page doesn't/won't make those parental plants appear. The pawpaw comment was cute though. Yup..I/others here were doing this before you were filling your diapers/had learned to type. But wow...how you took it and ran. Good show. (vid) You go boy. But do it quickly...cus the 6K pounds days we enjoyed in the 80's-90's are gone and the $250 per unit days today have yer name all over 'em. That looming fact... and watching this seed game do it's thing time and time again with different "breeders" and different players...keeps me from putting you on ignore.

Gu isn't my saviour. He's actually on my shit list for that S-1 fiasco. Reg seeds replacements for S-1's don't cut it here. I'm just glad I don't follow plant counts and had enough going on that culling those from my garden didn't fuck up my stash for the year. I can imagine your disgust if you are still slinging pounds for a living. Cutting/culling in that situation is a real bitch. Folks are waiting and all. Been there...done that. No real need to worry though cus legality is coming and your game is gonna end...all but on the personal side..SOON. Unless, that is...you are as good as you think you are and have made a few millions doing this. Otherwise...as Bodyne hinted...the big boys are coming. Even those fabled guys swingin in the Jungle and wadin' in the Swamp in Cali may not survive if pounds get much cheaper. They aren't doing it for the love of this plant...that's for sure...otherwise....we'd all have the "real" cuts....not the fake ones we're all growing. LOFL..

Never a dull moment in WeedLand...


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 27, 2018)

...those guys in cali could easily ship a box of china fent to their door and make their millions in a couple weeks, I think they love the plant too just sayin...


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> ...those guys in cali could easily ship a box of china fent to their door and make their millions in a couple weeks, I think they love the plant too just sayin...


did you see that latest bust with the fent, 120 lbs to NEBRASKA, lol. They also had a pill press, so evidently, they are marketing those pills prolly under a diff name. I thought we all loved the plant, least I do.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Raindance #2 outside pushin out pink pistils


----------



## kds710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gifting away my tomahawk, texas butter, might keep cali cannon and chem and cookies. Not sure bout the copper chem yet or the bandit breath. Yet to see reports of tombstone, glad to finally see a ghost town, haven't seen a barn burner grow, odd the best moms and as many sold and you don't see any of those heavy hitters grwn? Anyhow, I just think Im Stardogged out, nobody's fault, I don't seem to get burnt on ChemD, go figure. Looking for indica dom hybrids or indicas, at least something that doesn't take a month to get going 3 months to flower.


Topshelfgardens on IG seems to really dig the Texas Butter he's been running, says it's a gassy one. I can see people getting star dawgged out at this point, me I havnt ran enough of the crosses to be at that point yet so I'm still interested in pretty much every GPS pack I'm sitting on not to mention some new ones I havnt got yet. 

@Gu~ anything cooking up in the lab involving a new male?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

maybe, but if I had access to Banana Kush or Banana OG, i'd be happier than having it crossed. I also notice a new strain called Cherry Star, lol. Grape Pie x Stardog. Wonder if that came from Rado and not a club, given the breeder. Just curious. lol. Not the strain, the mother.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> maybe, but if I had access to Banana Kush or Banana OG, i'd be happier than having it crossed. I also notice a new strain called Cherry Star, lol. Grape Pie x Stardog. Wonder if that came from Rado and not a club, given the breeder. Just curious. lol. Not the strain, the mother.


From GPS? I have the Grape Pie cross and it's called Jelly Pie. And why would someone name a cross Cherry when the mom is Grape lol


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

Naw, I looked at it wrong, its cherry pie x stardawg, cherry pie is gdp x durban. Called Cherry Star.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Sep 27, 2018)

Have a few Sundae Stallions flowering. Here is #2 my favorite so far. Day 29 since flip. Fairly stretchy but this pheno stretched the least out of the 3 females I have going. Nose is fruity candy with some chem and kush funk mixed in. Sweet and pungent just the way I like em and the frost show is getting good! This one may be a keeper. Will update in a few weeks.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 27, 2018)

5 weeks of 12/12 done

lvtk are on the left side. og and mk ultra on the right.






lvtk1. this one smells like putrid lemons. quite loud.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Have a few Sundae Stallions flowering. Here is #2 my favorite so far. Day 29 since flip. Fairly stretchy but this pheno stretched the least out of the 3 females I have going. Nose is fruity candy with some chem and kush funk mixed in. Sweet and pungent just the way I like em and the frost show is getting good! This one may be a keeper. Will update in a few weeks.


That's coming along beautifully.
My #3 looks very similar and smells like blue/raspberry cotton candy. 
If you dont mind my asking, what medium/nutes do you use?


----------



## ReefRider311 (Sep 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's coming along beautifully.
> My #3 looks very similar and smells like blue/raspberry cotton candy.
> If you dont mind my asking, what medium/nutes do you use?


I'm in straight coco dtw using maxibloom, a little cal mag and armor Si for ph up. I say dtw but I don't really worry about getting runoff. I just keep the coco wet once root systems are established and they stay happy.

I'm bad at pinpointing smells, but berry cotton candy is pretty spot on now that I think about it. That scent is dominating with this particular plant at the moment with some definite funk in the background.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Good shit YT!
> 
> My CnCs have the crib stankin but neither one has a real typical weed smell.. definitely sweeter than most. Why you takin it down b4 its finished?


Bc I have 12 other plants to flower. And 4 of them are beyond ready. I may let her go to 80. If I can figure out how to work others in around it.


----------



## 907guy (Sep 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Topshelfgardens on IG seems to really dig the Texas Butter he's been running, says it's a gassy one. I can see people getting star dawgged out at this point, me I havnt ran enough of the crosses to be at that point yet so I'm still interested in pretty much every GPS pack I'm sitting on not to mention some new ones I havnt got yet.
> 
> @Gu~ anything cooking up in the lab involving a new male?


Love my Teaxs Butter, I found her in just the first few seeds, still have more to pop, I’m running her for a second time now. She’s got a good balance of banana and gas, i would like a little more sweet banana (she gets overtaken by the gas sometimes) but she still has a very nice terp profile going on.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 27, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I'm in straight coco dtw using maxibloom, a little cal mag and armor Si for ph up. I say dtw but I don't really worry about getting runoff. I just keep the coco wet once root systems are established and they stay happy.
> 
> I'm bad at pinpointing smells, but berry cotton candy is pretty spot on now that I think about it. That scent is dominating with this particular plant at the moment with some definite funk in the background.



What’s your thoughts on maxibloom? 
How long have you been using it , what’s max ppm you’ve done? 
I got a bag of it to do a test , but haven’t made time yet .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Have a few Sundae Stallions flowering. Here is #2 my favorite so far. Day 29 since flip. Fairly stretchy but this pheno stretched the least out of the 3 females I have going. Nose is fruity candy with some chem and kush funk mixed in. Sweet and pungent just the way I like em and the frost show is getting good! This one may be a keeper. Will update in a few weeks.


That looks awesome.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 27, 2018)

907guy said:


> Love my Teaxs Butter, I found her in just the first few seeds, still have more to pop, I’m running her for a second time now. She’s got a good balance of banana and gas, i would like a little more sweet banana (she gets overtaken by the gas sometimes) but she still has a very nice terp profile going on.


How long she going?


----------



## ReefRider311 (Sep 27, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What’s your thoughts on maxibloom?
> How long have you been using it , what’s max ppm you’ve done?
> I got a bag of it to do a test , but haven’t made time yet .


I've used it for most of the last 10 years. I've strayed away a few times just to try out other stuff but always come back to it for simplicity and cost effectiveness. It performs just as well as anything I've tried. If you are using tap, depending on the ph and genetics you're running you can get away with MB only. I use RODI with about 20% tap added so I use cal mag around half strength and a mild dose of Armor Si to keep my ph around 5.8.

I usually start feeding seedlings after 2 weeks or so with 400-500 ppm. I also root my clones in an aerocloner with this strength. By week 4-5 of veg they are getting around 1000 ppm until 3 weeks or so before finish and I'll ramp down from there. Keep in mind 200+ ppm is calmag, armor Si, and whatever was in the tap water I added to the RO. So MB probably makes up 7-800 of that. I've had very few plants that didnt like this feeding schedule and ppm.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> How long she going?


50-60 days, can you believe it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 27, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've used it [MaxiBloom] for most of the last 10 years. I've strayed away a few times just to try out other stuff but always come back to it for simplicity and cost effectiveness. It performs just as well as anything I've tried..


Same.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 27, 2018)

Jelly Pie


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> I've used it for most of the last 10 years. I've strayed away a few times just to try out other stuff but always come back to it for simplicity and cost effectiveness. It performs just as well as anything I've tried. If you are using tap, depending on the ph and genetics you're running you can get away with MB only. I use RODI with about 20% tap added so I use cal mag around half strength and a mild dose of Armor Si to keep my ph around 5.8.
> 
> I usually start feeding seedlings after 2 weeks or so with 400-500 ppm. I also root my clones in an aerocloner with this strength. By week 4-5 of veg they are getting around 1000 ppm until 3 weeks or so before finish and I'll ramp down from there. Keep in mind 200+ ppm is calmag, armor Si, and whatever was in the tap water I added to the RO. So MB probably makes up 7-800 of that. I've had very few plants that didnt like this feeding schedule and ppm.


It looks pretty good. 
Have you tried megacrop?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything looks nice and healthy but holy shit!! That bottom one has some massive fans.


That's the csi chem 91 s1's. I threw it in flower at like 7-10 days old. In a 1gal transplanter. And flipped it. The other one I have still have veg looks dsmn near identical. Except not as tall bc its not stretching obviously.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Raindance #2 outside pushin out pink pistils
> 
> View attachment 4206118 View attachment 4206113 View attachment 4206105 View attachment 4206104


Beautiful pheno


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 27, 2018)

Have these for the next next time around


----------



## ReefRider311 (Sep 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It looks pretty good.
> Have you tried megacrop?


I haven't but I've heard good things. Too set in my ways at this point to try anything else. If it ain't broke, ya know lol.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's the csi chem 91 s1's. I threw it in flower at like 7-10 days old. In a 1gal transplanter. And flipped it. The other one I have still have veg looks dsmn near identical. Except not as tall bc its not stretching obviously.


Where can I pick up some of those 91 s1's? I've looked around and haven't been able to find them. TIA


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2018)

Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.

Stay safe, kids.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4206426 View attachment 4206427
> 
> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.
> 
> Stay safe, kids.


Holy shit man. Glad it wasnt serious. What happened? It jus exploded laying there


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Where can I pick up some of those 91 s1's? I've looked around and haven't been able to find them. TIA


Sold out every where. Prob wont b till after january for another release. I think he posted on IG middle january was the next drop.


----------



## THT (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters,


Holy shit!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Where can I pick up some of those 91 s1's? I've looked around and haven't been able to find them. TIA


They’re definitely not sold out. 

https://humboldtcsi.com/product/chemdog-91-s1/
https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/csi-humboldt/chemdog-91-s1/


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4206426 View attachment 4206427
> 
> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.
> 
> Stay safe, kids.


wow, glad it didn't end up worse.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

And careful with those Chem 91 S1's you will definitely get some hermies. It is what it is with the 91.


----------



## main cola (Sep 27, 2018)

I took a small sample bud off the lvtk...I think I'm going to chop her down this Sunday


----------



## tatonka (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4206426 View attachment 4206427
> 
> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.
> 
> Stay safe, kids.


Someone I know experienced 3rd degree burns all over her body from a whack ass lighter like that. I'm glad you are safe


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4206426 View attachment 4206427
> 
> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.
> 
> Stay safe, kids.


did it blow up or just stay burning? I agree, Bic only, they sell baby torches at the gas store but I don't want em thinkin im a meth head, lol. Wally world 5 packs. Man, glad it wasn't worse, pal, that sux.


----------



## SunPlix CMH (Sep 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What area do you have that 1000 de cmh over? Because I just changed from a 400w hps to a 315w cmh for my 3x3 and the cmh is definitely keeping pace, if not exceeding the 400w. I feel with 3 x 315s I could cover 3x9 no sweat but if you want that 4' width then yeah you'd be better off with the thou wow for sure.


315W CMH is perfect for 3x3. 1 315W SunPlix CMH light, 1 3x3 tent and 2 plants yield 22oz dry bud.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> They’re definitely not sold out.
> 
> https://humboldtcsi.com/product/chemdog-91-s1/
> https://speakeasyseedbank.com/offerings/csi-humboldt/chemdog-91-s1/


Thanks Jay, I at least got one pack in the works. Glad you posted that link, Google search wasn't taking me nowhere. Much thanks


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 27, 2018)

My LVTK came out delicious. I'm very very surprised and quite happy. I even posted some pics on the CV thread (something I have not done here in 11 years), that I found somewhere. 

Half gave me average yield and a few were a bit on the small side and a few were a bit on the high side. The pics were of the most curious ones. One was very kush like in structure with huge calyxs and few leaves. The other is a large hybrid that smells like earthy skunk with a hint of lemon.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 27, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Someone I know experienced 3rd degree burns all over her body from a whack ass lighter like that. I'm glad you are safe


Those things are trouble. I almost lit myself on fire with one. Used the cheapy lighter to light my cigar then stuck it in the pocket of my Carhartt jacket...started smelling smoke, looked down to see a hole burning in my new jacket.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Speaking of lights, have y'all seen this
> https://growershouse.com/growers-choice-1000w-de-cmh-complete-fixture#
> 1000w de cmh sounds nice. I might grab one instead of building another led fixture when I eventually get more room.


I think you would be better off with the nanolux as it's low frequency square wave and the cmh lamps don't last very long on high frequencies. On another note I think the DE hps lamps will burn just fine in the lfsw nano heisen has. There are a few units out that use lfsw ballast with DE hps lamps.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Where can I pick up some of those 91 s1's? I've looked around and haven't been able to find them. TIA


I may have an extra pack if your interested.
I could check once I get home to my stash.
I'm currently in an eskimo village next to the Bering Sea and wont be home till the holidays


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those were not my words.besides it's to fun to watch the fan boys defend there master that sells them seeds from unverified clones,lies to his customers about backyard meetings and sells seeds from an unverified breeder and than refuses to send an email out to replace them bunk seeds,refuses to change his po box after people repeatedly said it was a security issue and put his customers at risk by being popped at the post office,using payofix which is a very well known RIP off credit card processer.than lied and said to everyone there was no issue.
> This entire thread is full of major fuck ups and you guys seem to find all this ok.Gu doesn't care about anything but cash in his pocket.that dude hasnt tested a cross in years.he just gives away a hand full of tester packs to gain hype and than a week later he puts them up for sale so all his minions can buy them up with nuggets that were accumulated by compulsive buying thinking that shit was out of stock because the auctions say only 1 pack left.
> And he still refuses to post any pics of the moms he uses.i wish he would post a pic of the wedding crasher mom or the sundae driver.so I can laugh my ass off.


Take it from a former diamond customer, Hiesengro is on the nose with his comments.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I may have an extra pack if your interested.
> I could check once I get home to my stash.
> I'm currently in an eskimo village next to the Bering Sea and wont be home till the holidays


Watcha doin in an Eskimo village if you don't mind me askin


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4206426 View attachment 4206427
> 
> Don’t fuck with cheap lighters, not remotely kidding, almost had a house fire from spontaneous combustion today. Never again will those things be allowed in my house. Bic only.
> 
> Stay safe, kids.


Jesus!!! Those lighters shouldn't even be sold. Yrs ago, on a road trip to Hempfest, we were barreling down a 5 lane hwy, clipping right along when my friend tried to light a joint. The fluid started dripping everywhere. Caught her shirt on fire and burned a massive hole in the back seat of my car before we finally got over in the breakdown lane and stopped. I haven't bought one since. If I cant get a Bic I'll get book a matches!
Glad you and yours are safe. By the looks, that could've been really fucking bad.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 27, 2018)

Pebble Pusher dried nugs. 1,2,3,4 and the group. Just starting to cure. I’ll give a detailed smoke report in a few weeks.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher dried nugs. 1,2,3,4 and the group. Just starting to cure. I’ll give a detailed smoke report in a few weeks.View attachment 4206506View attachment 4206508 View attachment 4206509View attachment 4206511 View attachment 4206512




Nice nugs Lubda.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Watcha doin in an Eskimo village if you don't mind me askin


Building Elder housing for the region.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Watcha doin in an Eskimo village if you don't mind me askin


Yea , get back with me when you get back and ill let you know for sure, Thanks


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2018)

My bad Dubekoms, meant to quote Bakersfield there, not enough sleep,lol!


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 27, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those were not my words.besides it's to fun to watch the fan boys defend there master that sells them seeds from unverified clones,lies to his customers about backyard meetings and sells seeds from an unverified breeder and than refuses to send an email out to replace them bunk seeds,refuses to change his po box after people repeatedly said it was a security issue and put his customers at risk by being popped at the post office,using payofix which is a very well known RIP off credit card processer.than lied and said to everyone there was no issue.
> This entire thread is full of major fuck ups and you guys seem to find all this ok.Gu doesn't care about anything but cash in his pocket.that dude hasnt tested a cross in years.he just gives away a hand full of tester packs to gain hype and than a week later he puts them up for sale so all his minions can buy them up with nuggets that were accumulated by compulsive buying thinking that shit was out of stock because the auctions say only 1 pack left.
> And he still refuses to post any pics of the moms he uses.i wish he would post a pic of the wedding crasher mom or the sundae driver.so I can laugh my ass off.


Whoa, I was one of the ones who had their order seized. Are you telling me that he knew he was putting me at risk and he went ahead and send it that way anyway? What is this about his PO box and him being warned? I'd really like to know. You're beginning to win me over


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 27, 2018)

Jelly pie front, blizzard buush back two- about to flllliiiippp!!!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Sep 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher dried nugs. 1,2,3,4 and the group. Just starting to cure. I’ll give a detailed smoke report in a few weeks.View attachment 4206506View attachment 4206508 View attachment 4206509View attachment 4206511 View attachment 4206512


I like the look of all of them


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> did it blow up or just stay burning? I agree, Bic only, they sell baby torches at the gas store but I don't want em thinkin im a meth head, lol. Wally world 5 packs. Man, glad it wasn't worse, pal, that sux.





tatonka said:


> Someone I know experienced 3rd degree burns all over her body from a whack ass lighter like that. I'm glad you are safe


I usually buy Bic 5 packs at wally world, was lazy this morning and almost paid a huge price, the local tobacco store gives them away, I will be going in the morning to show the manager pictures and talk them out of handing out fire hazards. I was out in the backyard for an hour and heard the smoke alarm, I don’t know what happened exactly, but it was spontaneous. The lighter was only used three times. Iwas able to put the fire out by blowing on it; this was today in the grow room.
I am sorry to hear about your friend tatonka, burns are awful.

Thanks all.


----------



## klx (Sep 27, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Whoa, I was one of the ones who had their order seized. Are you telling me that he knew he was putting me at risk and he went ahead and send it that way anyway? What is this about his PO box and him being warned? I'd really like to know. You're beginning to win me over


Surely you dont get seeds delivered to your grow address?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher dried nugs. 1,2,3,4 and the group. Just starting to cure. I’ll give a detailed smoke report in a few weeks.View attachment 4206506View attachment 4206508 View attachment 4206509View attachment 4206511 View attachment 4206512


That first nug tho!


klx said:


> Surely you dont get seeds delivered to your grow address?


I do...Safety in numbers


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

I had just moved to a new address and was ordering all the seeds I needed before I got started. Coincidentally, this was the first fucking time in my life that I ordered seeds from within the United States and I did it specifically so this address wouldn't get burned so I could start growing. And it got seized. Never had an overseas order seized. Now I have no choice but to spend the next few months collecting as many genetics as possible which is what I'm doing.


klx said:


> Surely you dont get seeds delivered to your grow address?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

klx said:


> Surely you dont get seeds delivered to your grow address?


nobody does that, do they?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That first nug tho!


Yep, I’ll be running #1 again, #3 as well.


----------



## vertnugs (Sep 28, 2018)

Damn @Michael Huntherz glad you're all good.That's some skerry chit!


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I usually buy Bic 5 packs at wally world, was lazy this morning and almost paid a huge price, the local tobacco store gives them away, I will be going in the morning to show the manager pictures and talk them out of handing out fire hazards. I was out in the backyard for an hour and heard the smoke alarm, I don’t know what happened exactly, but it was spontaneous. The lighter was only used three times. Iwas able to put the fire out by blowing on it; this was today in the grow room.
> I am sorry to hear about your friend tatonka, burns are awful.
> 
> Thanks all.


If you can get the make and manufacturer out of them that would be worth a PSA.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

klx said:


> Surely you dont get seeds delivered to your grow address?


Please enlighten us on your solution to not getting seeds sent to the house you're growing at when you can't let anyone else that know that you grow. I'd love to hear it


----------



## suthrngrwr (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Please enlighten us on your solution to not getting seeds sent to the house you're growing at when you can't let anyone else that know that you grow. I'd love to hear it


PO Box


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 28, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> ones we're all growing. LOFL..





suthrngrwr said:


> PO Box


I guess being in a legal state has made some of us soft.... I worry far more about the threat of individuals knowing my grow business than I would worry about any government agency bothering to bust me for my 5x9 tent. lol


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> PO Box


when you fill out the form, they want an actual physical address, at least the po does, not sure of the rent a mailbox places.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

No one should ever try to open a po box at the post office. Fucking stupid. You go to a UPS store or other place that doesn't ask for every fuckin document known to man to prove who you are. I tried to do a PO box at a post office a few years ago and the shit they asked for to open one up was ridiculous. Had a po box in 5 min at a UPS store and I don't even think they asked for a license. Post office was worse than getting your driver's license.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> I guess being in a legal state has made some of us soft.... I worry far more about the threat of individuals knowing my grow business than I would worry about any government agency bothering to bust me for my 5x9 tent. lol


very wise statement. And in the US, with the PO, I think they would be more worried bout bean suppliers using their services than trying to locate a pkg addy out of a 100 and get other agencies involved, and not sure what they will find. Maybe a safe addy. Just like the old custom letter days, many folks were growing at same addy, freaked out on the form letter, tore down. posted about it, and then nothing ever happened. From what they stated on the boards. If a person already has a po box established, I don't think its a problem


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Living in a legal state is pretty awesome, which reminds me -- I've gotta renew my medical permit next month. 
Well worth $100 for the peace of mind.


----------



## ReefRider311 (Sep 28, 2018)

One of my Western Wizards showing some promise on day 30


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Whoa, I was one of the ones who had their order seized. Are you telling me that he knew he was putting me at risk and he went ahead and send it that way anyway? What is this about his PO box and him being warned? I'd really like to know. You're beginning to win me over


The admin came in a good long while ago and asked people to stop posting the seedbanks address. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-401#post-13996386


What happened was inevitable. 
I don't believe Gu was warned until after the packages were seized and when they did warn him, he held everyone's order while he worked it out.

Seizures are nothing new. Its just a stateside thing now rather than Custom Agents. (Feds)​


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The admin came in a good long while ago and asked people to stop posting the seedbanks address. https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-401#post-13996386
> 
> 
> What happened was inevitable.
> ...


wow, what other bean places have had their pkgs seized feds? Haven't heard if any, but would sure like to know. Thanks


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

Some pics of a little hibernate almost ready to chop
  

The plant has gone through hell. It was My first hydro and my plant sitter let the reservoir dry out completely early in its life. Despite that the buds look good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wow, what other bean places have had their pkgs seized feds? Haven't heard if any, but would sure like to know. Thanks


If you've never received a package with green tape you're lucky.

I live in border town. Anything I order from overseas or Canada goes through customs. I've had 2 packages seized from the Tude. It was yrs ago before all these stateside banks opened.

My state is med and rec legal and those fuckers harass people constantly for cannabis. They park outside the dispos and follow folks. If they stop to toke, the agent siezes whatever they have for product/paraphernalia. Custom agents and border patrol are federal agents and are required to uphold federal law.

Edited to add. I don't know of any other stateside banks that have encountered probs with USPS yet but they also don't advertise like GP or have a thread with a million plus views. ​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wow, what other bean places have had their pkgs seized feds? Haven't heard if any, but would sure like to know. Thanks


LOL, I didn't even see your previous reply. Sorry, I'm juiced up on meds for pneumonia (4th time this yr)
My heads a lil foggy


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

yea, you said stateside, lol, that's what i wanted to know, since many are in MI, OR, CA, CO, and parts unknown. This is the first I ever heard of it happening, and I never heard of the PO slapping someone on the wrist with a warning, etc. Not saying anything, just makes a man wonder. In all honesty, if you are in US and order across the border, you get what you get. With the terrorism crap excuse, you are just taking a chance with em gettin your gear, imo. And yes, some of the other seedbanks are bigger, are advertising everywhere and in legal states. And I, like you, have never heard of it happening elsewhere. I guess if you know somebody at the PO, maybe you can get a slap on the wrist or a warning, lol, but I never heard of that before.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

My tent as it sits today. 2 copper chem, 1 cookies n chem, 1 hibernate. 24 days into 12/12.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

Cnc


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

Copper


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, you said stateside, lol, that's what i wanted to know, since many are in MI, OR, CA, CO, and parts unknown. This is the first I ever heard of it happening, and I never heard of the PO slapping someone on the wrist with a warning, etc. Not saying anything, just makes a man wonder. In all honesty, if you are in US and order across the border, you get what you get. With the terrorism crap excuse, you are just taking a chance with em gettin your gear, imo. And yes, some of the other seedbanks are bigger, are advertising everywhere and in legal states. And I, like you, have never heard of it happening elsewhere. I guess if you know somebody at the PO, maybe you can get a slap on the wrist or a warning, lol, but I never heard of that before.


Yeah, my comment wasn't all that clear when I said its just a stateside thing now rather than customs.

*takes another swig of Nyquil*
Bottoms up


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wow, what other bean places have had their pkgs seized feds? Haven't heard if any, but would sure like to know. Thanks


I don't know of any other seedbanks that communicate with their customers as openly as GPS does. PO seizures would seem to be part of the business for all of them. I suspect it happens on occasion to most, but you never hear about it as they change things up to keep the game going.
Similar to credit card processing problems.
The same CC processor GPS was using was also used by several other seedbanks. 
Months after GPS stopped using them because of problems/concerns reported by customers, I saw other banks also drop them and stop offering CC as a payment option. They never offered any explanation for why they dropped the payment option.
The difference was that the other seedbanks didn't have forums where customers could openly discuss issues without censorship and communication was basically one-way "push" marketing via Instagram. Not a lot of Mea culpa messaging coming from them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> I don't know of any other seedbanks that communicate with their customers as openly as GPS does. PO seizures would seem to be part of the business for all of them. I suspect it happens on occasion to most, but you never hear about it as they change things up to keep the game going.
> Similar to credit card processing problems.
> The same CC processor GPS was using was also used by several other seedbanks.
> Months after GPS stopped using them because of problems/concerns reported by customers, I saw other banks also drop them and stop offering CC as a payment option. They never offered any explanation for why they dropped the payment option.
> The difference was that the other seedbanks didn't have forums where customers could openly discuss issues without censorship and communication was basically one-way "push" marketing via Instagram. Not a lot of Mea culpa messaging coming from them.


I’ve never heard of any other domestic seed bank having orders seized. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but it’s not like there aren’t plenty of popular seed banks that people post about regularly.

I’m not sure if GPS is the most popular domestic seed bank, but their SEO is certainly on point. Search anything related to seeds and their site is bound to pop up. I’m sure that gets them more attention than most. 

When did GPS stop using a CC processor because of issues? You mean there was a worse one than payofix with their stealing of customer info?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## hillbill (Sep 28, 2018)

Towel treatment for 4 Black Gold F2s. Should hit the dirt Sunday! Recently chopped Dynamite Diesel a little less skunky but more fuel funk and Black pepper. Loud and funky. 

Remove a Black Gold boy today, still have one chance for a girl.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Im just curious, few yrs ago, CO bean guys couldn't sell beans out of state. I guess that law changed with the rec law? Thought they had a seed to sale sort of model they were pushing for. But not sure if it changed.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im just curious, few yrs ago, CO bean guys couldn't sell beans out of state. I guess that law changed with the rec law? Thought they had a seed to sale sort of model they were pushing for. But not sure if it changed.


If you wanna do anything across state lines you’d have to change federal laws.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never heard of any other domestic seed bank having orders seized. I’m not saying it’s never happened, but it’s not like there aren’t plenty of popular seed banks that people post about regularly.
> I’m not sure if GPS is the most popular domestic seed bank, but their SEO is certainly on point. Search anything related to seeds and their site is bound to pop up. I’m sure that gets them more attention than most.
> 
> When did GPS stop using a CC processor because of issues? You mean there was a worse one than payofix with their stealing of customer info?


Nope, other banks were also using payofix. Must have looked like the best of bad options or no options when the seedbanks started using them. 

Is GPS still using payofix? Holy crap. Please tell me it's not, after all the complaints and issues 
I tried credit with my first order. Things were so sketchy. Finally got it to work, but I switched to cash after that and never looked back.
Just assumed they were gone. I know credit was gone as an option for a while. Looks like it's an option again.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Nope, other banks were also using payofix. Must have looked like the best of bad options or no options when the seedbanks started using them.
> 
> Is GPS still using payofix? Holy crap. Please tell me it's not, after all the complaints and issues
> I tried credit with my first order. Things were so sketchy. Finally got it to work, but I switched to cash after that and never looked back.
> Just assumed they were gone. I know credit was gone as an option for a while. Looks like it's an option again.


Yeah, GPS is still using payofix. 

There was no mea culpa, just Gu coming on here and assuring everyone there was no issue with payofix. 

He DMed me at one point when I was complaining about it (he DMs me surprisingly frequently), and said something along the lines of he thought a payofix employee was stealing customer information. That’s still a payofix security flaw! Your typical employee shouldn’t have access to CC information. That info should be encrypted during the whole process.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Not inviting Grace Slick to sing in Hot Tuna? Priceless !

I've got a non-growing ex-squeeze in another state that happily receives any weed related mails, then takes a pic before forwarding them to the Ponderosa. A few pollen pucks are easy peasy to mail her in return for the good and reliable service.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> PO Box


If they seize an order going to your PO Box, they can easily get a warrant to search your current residence. That does not help at all.

And if you open up a PO box with a fake ID that's a felony. Federal.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

sparemeyourstoneybaloney said:


> I ran Jilly Bean once. It was disgusting and smelled like black licorice. I killed it because I had real strains like Banner and Golden Goat in the room. Skunkberry sucked. Purple God Bud sucked. AK-47 had to be killed early because of colorado cannabis mites, lol Overall a quite terrible grow. I'll never buy clones again from anybody, that's for sure. Too much risk, just pop a bean and cut some clones. If you can find a keeper. Alot of strains like critical plus and Critical kush suck.
> 
> I've noticed that all critical crosses are trash. Almost all big bud crosses are good smoke like Grandaddy Purple and Pineapple Express. Which is weird, because critical mass is a good strain, too bad crosses with her aren't that great.
> 
> ...



8 months!!! ? bleach kills mites btw


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

been delivering seeds to my door since 2001 and two were seized. One from Attitude and one from Single seed. Wasnt scared for a second, orders were promptly replaced free with a copy of the letter. nobody goes to jail for seeds except poor marc


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If you wanna do anything across state lines you’d have to change federal laws.


how many other CO banks advertise international? Not counting the email or IG sellers.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Just to show everyone why im pissed off and the kind of person your dealing with The picture he is using for Cake N Chem was the same picture he used for the wedding cake S1s he posted back in March.The pic was uploaded but another one was used in its place.A reverse google image search pulled the pulled the picture up.And ALSO that picture isnt even fucking wedding cake.Those pics of Cake N Chem were stolen from this page on ICMAG
Its Sugenites Pure Kush

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=pure+kush&page=29

Than he used them for the S1s
https://greenpointseeds.com/wcakes1-2/

So for all you people who bashed me there's your all mighty savior using pictures not even his of a strain that isnt even the strain he is selling that was stolen from another website that he posted on his website.Pretty disgusted i wasted so much timeon these genetics and what i said all along was true.Just needed the proof.


----------



## numberfour (Sep 28, 2018)

Pioneer Kush #4
 
Loud skunky musky notes off this pheno

Cowboy Cookies tester #3
 
Solid and stacked, putrid with onions on the nose this week. Liking this strain a lot, the other pheno isnt as stacked but putting out huge buds. 

Above soil, 3x Gunslingers and 3x Lucky7's


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just to show everyone why im pissed off and the kind of person your dealing with The picture he is using for Cake N Chem was the same picture he used for the wedding cake S1s he posted back in March.The pic was uploaded but another one was used in its place.A reverse google image search pulled the pulled the picture up.And ALSO that picture isnt even fucking wedding cake.Those pics of Cake N Chem were stolen from this page on ICMAG
> Its Topanga Pure Kush
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=pure+kush&page=29
> ...


But Gu went to his facility, and talked to the guy for hours, and those pictures came directly from him! Fucking full of shit. 

Should’ve been obvious too, those plants look nothing like Wedding Cake.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 28, 2018)

what does the gu say about the photos mix up?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just to show everyone why im pissed off and the kind of person your dealing with The picture he is using for Cake N Chem was the same picture he used for the wedding cake S1s he posted back in March.The pic was uploaded but another one was used in its place.A reverse google image search pulled the pulled the picture up.And ALSO that picture isnt even fucking wedding cake.Those pics of Cake N Chem were stolen from this page on ICMAG
> Its Topanga Pure Kush
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=pure+kush&page=29
> ...


That is really shoddy on gu's part. The pics should be the at least an actual pic of the mom strain with credit to the grower. I mean, there have to be a million wedding cake photos out there....



numberfour said:


> Pioneer Kush #4
> View attachment 4206639
> Loud skunky musky notes off this pheno
> 
> ...


These look great, and have me so excited to get my 4 Cowboy Cookie females into flower!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> But Gu went to his facility, and talked to the guy for hours, and those pictures came directly from him! Fucking full of shit.
> 
> Should’ve been obvious too, those plants look nothing like Wedding Cake.


Nope,I mean really if dude had the Legit cut why would he post a stolen pic from ICMAG Pure Kush thread.Why not post the pic of the cut he had already grown.But to add insult to injury he used the same pic that he used on the fake wedding cake s1s,And people here think all this shit is cool.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Sep 28, 2018)

Cookies n Chem

this is my first GPS strain and it really doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone wanting the Cake n Chem can also get it in a different version,Actually at least this seed bank labeled it correctly but looks like they stole the pic from Gu's website.Oh the shame


----------



## genuity (Sep 28, 2018)

Now this is nuts....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Now this is nuts....


Wait...what?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Seriously, why is it that Gu needs to use old pics from icmag or weedmaps in the first place? Why is it that we’ve been on this for days but people don’t care? 

Nobody with the legit Wedding Cake cut should be confusing PK for Wedding Cake.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

hornswaggled


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Here is the actual pic he used for the cake n Chem posted by bobs your uncle and its not even Wedding Cake.I sure hope whoever bought them seeds get everything you hoped and dreamed for.Im looking forward to seeing the Mac pic he puts up.


----------



## klx (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Please enlighten us on your solution to not getting seeds sent to the house you're growing at when you can't let anyone else that know that you grow. I'd love to hear it


Family member or trusted friend. Even if you need to drive a few hours to their house its better than the situation you are going through now isnt it?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

klx said:


> Family member or trusted friend. Even if you need to drive a few hours to their house its better than the situation you are going through now isnt it?


no, don't want to involve them if something does happen. Most folks in US are using pretty good stealth and again, its not as stringent stateside as it used to be or still is getting them across the pond. Why would anyone in their right mind get em across the pond now, stories everywhere bout everyone getting shit confiscated, sannie, others. that used to not have a problem. Common sense would tell you to get em in the us now, jmho


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah, I never paid attention to any of his pics he put up for strains was blatantly obvious it wasn't the strain. Especially, when half the pictures he put up to represent the strains looked like complete shit. Funny it is a stolen pic from ICMAG. Really dumb of them to be doing this really muddies the waters. No pics is better than stolen and reused pics...or pics of strains that look like trash. No pic he has ever posted for a strain caused me to purchase it. Pics people posted here sure do though. He needs to knock it off with the extreme corporate mind set and retrieve his moral compass. If you don't have verified pics of what your selling don't fuckin put it up or you get called out like this and then it puts everything else into question.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

The bud below the cake and chem logo is not reversed, same as the bottom left canuk bud, but above the logo is reversed, or mirror image. Trying to throw us off. Good eye man!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah, I never paid attention to any of his pics he put up for strains was blatantly obvious it wasn't the strain. Especially, when half the pictures he put up to represent the strains looked like complete shit. Funny it is a stolen pic from ICMAG. Really dumb of them to be doing this really muddies the waters. No pics is better than stolen and reused pics...or pics of strains that look like trash. No pic he has ever posted for a strain caused me to purchase it. Pics people posted here sure do though. He needs to knock it off with the extreme corporate mind set and retrieve his moral compass. If you don't have verified pics of what your selling don't fuckin put it up or you get called out like this and then it puts everything else into question.


It pisses me off that he knew the S1s were garbage and he still used the same pic that he used before when he sold them back on 420 of the pure Kush.IS and NEVER was wedding cake.And he is using them same pics on the website right now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Well shit. 
I'm pulling cake n chem from the next rotation. 
Gonna run LVTK, triple nova, and new speedway boogie (cult classic).


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The bud below the cake and chem logo is not reversed, same as the bottom left canuk bud, but above the logo is reversed, or mirror image. Trying to throw us off. Good eye man!


Ive been in the ART industry for over 20 years.His little comment on IG the other day got to me but i let it go.I never commented or started anything on his IG post.I have a knack for details and can spot shit a mile away.


----------



## klx (Sep 28, 2018)

Pretty dumb posting fake pics. Always gonna blow up in your face.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive been in the ART industry for over 20 years.His little comment on IG the other day got to me but i let it go.I never commented or started anything on his IG post.I have a knack for details and can spot shit a mile away.


Could you post that?
I stopped following when he start posting books that he’s reading not plants he’s growing .


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> I took a small sample bud off the lvtk...I think I'm going to chop her down this SundayView attachment 4206436 View attachment 4206438 View attachment 4206440


i definitely want to hear about how it was once it's dried and smoked!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

klx said:


> Pretty dumb posting fake pics. Always gonna blow up in your face.


When you have the real ones why would you need to post anything fake.This has been my point since all this blew up 3 days ago.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

I've noticed this with other seed vendors breeders or whatever. I've seen the same pick on totally different strains, i think it was more UK oriented. I'm sure others have noticed it also. After that I really didn't pay much attention to the pic as much as the lineage and description. Never understood why they would do that. Kinda like false advertising.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Could you post that?
> I stopped following when he start posting books that he’s reading not plants he’s growing .


PM sent


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

May i have your attention please,May i have your attention please,Will the real cake n chem please stand up,I repeat will the real cake n chem please stand up,were gonna have a problem here.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 28, 2018)

Changed to a picture from the grower I sourced the cut from.

View CAKE N CHEM


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

I think we would all like to see yall work this out, and I don't think it's gonna hurt the business none as it takes a big man to admit when he's in the wrong and he will probably gain respect for doing so. But truthfully none of this has any bearing on whether I by the beans or not , price and proven results do that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Changed to a picture from the grower I sourced the cut from.
> 
> View CAKE N CHEM


Dont look NOTHING like trianglemints3.Exactly was my point.You using BS moms and fake cuts.Anyone can google #trianglemints3 and see your pics look nothing like her.
My cut

and from J's instagram


That shit your using is some s1 pheno or a fake plain as that.I rest my case.And anyone can google Jbeezys weeding cake and see all the pics of it
https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b&biw=1280&bih=567&tbm=isch&sa=1&ei=QpeuW8X7Fov2tAWFkIrQBg&q=#jbeezy+trianglemints3&oq=#jbeezy+trianglemints3&gs_l=img.12...0.0..100938...0.0..0.0.0.......1......gws-wiz-img.LJQ5nLzCWAo

Your whole operation is a bozo shitshow and im glad i finally got some closure and you manned up and actually posted a pic of a mom your using.At least you had the balls to do that.It wont be forgotten


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 28, 2018)

$100 for 4 packs , 


Those interested DM for what’s available.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 28, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> $100 for 4 packs ,
> 
> 
> Those interested DM for what’s available.


I've got $80 if you'll include shipping


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

But you gotta admit those are some impressive pics and under a different light those trichs would be glistening. Just sayin


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've got $80 if you'll include shipping


I got 100 and will pay shipping just to wipe my ass with them and put it on youtube.Just kidding Your still my favorite homie.we go back lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Nope, other banks were also using payofix. Must have looked like the best of bad options or no options when the seedbanks started using them.
> 
> Is GPS still using payofix? Holy crap. Please tell me it's not, after all the complaints and issues
> I tried credit with my first order. Things were so sketchy. Finally got it to work, but I switched to cash after that and never looked back.
> Just assumed they were gone. I know credit was gone as an option for a while. Looks like it's an option again.


Attitude seedbank have picked up payofix as a processor now.
I emailed them with a big whinge and story about the rip offs but was emailed back in detail about how good payofix is and how the website not payofix must be ripping of customers...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've got $80 if you'll include shipping


See even you know their value


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> But you gotta admit those are some impressive pics and under a different light those trichs would be glistening. Just sayin


Yeah but there is so many things different about it dont know where to start.Trianglemints3 has been a proven mom in producing fire all across IG.You have no clue what the plant will put out.It looks more like a Stardawg cross than it does wedding cake to me.Also it doesnt produce tops that big and so compact.It stretches alot like GG4 with long node spacing and a bigger cola at the top.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Attitude seedbank have picked up payofix as a processor now.
> I emailed them with a big whinge and story about the rip offs but was emailed back in detail about how good payofix is and how the website not payofix must be ripping of customers...


I can't think of a CC purchase I've made that didn't involve payofix


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Attitude seedbank have picked up payofix as a processor now.
> I emailed them with a big whinge and story about the rip offs but was emailed back in detail about how good payofix is and how the website not payofix must be ripping of customers...


been seeing reports of attitude getting snagged, also


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I can't think of a CC purchase I've made that didn't involve payofix


Attitude never used to have payofix till this year as far as I know..and I brought multiple orders in on cc I 2016/17


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> been seeing reports of attitude getting snagged, also


Yep...I have had one order this yr snagged ..
Out of maybe 20 orders over 4 yrs


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well shit.
> I'm pulling cake n chem from the next rotation.
> Gonna run LVTK, triple nova, and new speedway boogie (cult classic).


That LVTK is stupid,hope you find something super niceI only popped 2 beans and am running a cut of one next round again


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've got $80 if you'll include shipping


Just a head’s up, those seeds are completely untested and are of questionable lineage. Don’t want to see you get ripped off, buddy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> That LVTK is stupid,hope you find something super niceI only popped 2 beans and am running a cut of one next round again


I just want some consistency in my indoor crop because my outdoor plants are all over the map.
Got one Texas Butter that keeps getting bud rot even though the trichs are not cloudy. 
But then I've got other TB plants that are doing *great* -- one is almost finished. 
My half and half by CV are also varying more than I'd like. One is *super* frosty, but leafy AF. 
Grr...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I can't think of a CC purchase I've made that didn't involve payofix


Anyone know if Neptune or OES uses payofix?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 28, 2018)

Neptune wasn’t Payofix last order . But it’s been a couple months. 
Doesn’t hurt to double check. 



jayblaze710 said:


> Anyone know if Neptune or OES uses payofix?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Attitude never used to have payofix till this year as far as I know..and I brought multiple orders in on cc I 2016/17


Yeah I made a purchase there back during the summer and the CC system was down, emailed them and they called me and took my CC info over the phone, didn't have international calling. She did say they were having problems with visa and MasterCard not wanting to be involved in the industry.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2018)

It was my comment. I was making fun of you for using the 'I'm an expert' line. How good of an artist you are? I have no clue. Never seen your work. Do I believe you have an eye for detail? Well, most artist do. So I'd bet on that in your favor. It was also a bit of a jab at Gu for tagging you in a picture that wasn't what you were asking to see. 

Now, your uncovering Gu using the wrong picture. Congratulations! You got him! 

I bet you feel as accomplished as those people that have been begging Taco Bell to bring back the beefy crunch burrito!

Ps. Your cut doesn't look exactly like j's cut either. 

Will I still grow cake n chem? Yup. I will report my findings.



Heisengrow said:


> Ive been in the ART industry for over 20 years.His little comment on IG the other day got to me but i let it go.I never commented or started anything on his IG post.I have a knack for details and can spot shit a mile away.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

OES uses cash or money order or something called ICanPay which I believe is basically edebit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> It was my comment. I was making fun of you for using the 'I'm an expert' line. How good of an artist you are? I have no clue. Never seen your work. Do I believe you have an eye for detail? Well, most artist do. So I'd bet on that in your favor. It was also a bit of a jab at Gu for tagging you in a picture that wasn't what you were asking to see.
> 
> Now, your uncovering Gu using the wrong picture. Congratulations! You got him!
> 
> ...


My cut pic is still 3 weeks away from finish but they look almost identical just different times.The pic Gu posted on the website looks nothing like either mine nor J's pic whatsoever and that plant looks close to finishing up with no visible color,Not as frosty and structurally different.I realize your the biggest fan boy he has.Im not the one who uploaded a fake pic of the wrong strain to his website to replace it with another.The rest of the pics are in my signature on the journal.I made some vaild points and the fact your covering for him makes you look even more like a fan boy and not an honest reviewer.I dont dislike Gu as a person and realize this website is a small portion of his sales.I just wanted him to be honest but instead he blocked me when i had valid questions.Got called out for using bs pics and people still defend his actions.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> Will I still grow cake n chem? Yup. I will report my findings.


Going to need you to expedite those photos to Gu, asap.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 28, 2018)

What about the "City Slicker" "Gelato" pic? real... or no??? lol I'm going to guess.. no??


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> What about the "City Slicker" "Gelato" pic? real... or no??? lol I'm going to guess.. no??


scroll down to blueberry cookies
https://kushy.io/dispensary/carson-25-cap


LOL this just gets better and better,Dude has random pics pulled from the internet for his photos.Im really embarrassed i ever popped any of this shit.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Going to need you to expedite those photos to Gu, asap.


that's fuckin funny right there, lmfao


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Got called out for using bs pics and people still defend his actions.


Not as many as you think. _I think._ Was it 40 amps that said he was inspired to buy because of price, and the pics and reports on this thread? Same with me. I feel ya as far as where you're coming from H, but this thread is loaded with superb pics and reports, so I only have one question at this point:

If GPS growers aren't growing what he says we're growing, then what are we growing? ['Cause you know.....it's pretty good.  Cheap, too. ] How are OBS growers getting rank orange plants and jelly pie tokers reporting grape? OK...that's 2 questions.

Did y'all see that hibernate pic? Whatever it is, I'm finding room to run some of those. OBS too.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> scroll down to blueberry cookies
> https://kushy.io/dispensary/carson-25-cap
> 
> 
> LOL this just gets better and better,Dude has random pics pulled from the internet for his photos.Im really embarrassed i ever popped any of this shit.


Dang, thats jus crazy, lol what'd you do an image search?


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not as many as you think. _I think._ Was it 40 amps that said he was inspired to buy because of price, and the pics and reports on this thread? Same with me. I feel ya as far as where you're coming from H, but this thread is loaded with superb pics and reports, so I only have one question at this point:
> 
> If GPS growers aren't growing what he says we're growing, then what are we growing? ['Cause you know.....it's pretty good.  Cheap, too. ] How are OBS growers getting rank orange plants and jelly pie tokers reporting grape? OK...that's 2 questions.
> 
> Did y'all see that hibernate pic? Whatever it is, I'm finding room to run some of those. OBS too.


I dont disagree that there are some good phenos,But i also said even a blind squirrel can find a nut from time to time,Im just disgruntled that he uses fake pictures and his mom for wedding cake is no way in hell wedding cake wherever he got that mom from.As long as everyone knows that whatever cuts he is using could or might not be the legit cut than i have no issue whatsoever.I just choose not to be bothered with all the inconsistency.
Most people dont really care because he gives access to alot of growers to get his seeds without having to deal with the dutch.Like i said im not mad at the dude i just wish he would be more transparent and honest and stop trying to pass his stuff off like every cross he is using is with the real thing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Dang, thats jus crazy, lol what'd you do an image search?


Yeah its how we bust artist with fake portfolios


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Dang, thats jus crazy, lol what'd you do an image search?


Smells like a setup. 
When was that pic posted?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not as many as you think. _I think._ Was it 40 amps that said he was inspired to buy because of price, and the pics and reports on this thread? Same with me. I feel ya as far as where you're coming from H, but this thread is loaded with superb pics and reports, so I only have one question at this point:
> 
> If GPS growers aren't growing what he says we're growing, then what are we growing? ['Cause you know.....it's pretty good.  Cheap, too. ] How are OBS growers getting rank orange plants and jelly pie tokers reporting grape? OK...that's 2 questions.
> 
> Did y'all see that hibernate pic? Whatever it is, I'm finding room to run some of those. OBS too.


I dont think anyone can disagree with that.. I always liked how Gu did his business, seemed like a real chill guy.. but AO you gotta admit that some people may see those pictures and actually expect them to be a representation of what they're buying, yes?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Smells like a setup.
> When was that pic posted?


https://kushy.io/dispensary/tcc

same picture also listed as "Runtz #7"


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

All this OBS talk and pics has me wanting some , and I had passed on these earlier and was totally not interested. So yeah this thread holds a lot of decision making power.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Smells like a setup.
> When was that pic posted?


Like this one also that was pulled right off yelp for barn burner
https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/wow-bud-san-diego?select=xZVL48XYa6EONwRHOwwxrQ
Someone photoshopped the greenpoint logo off his original pictures and filled them lol.Naw man,He gets some of his pics straight from google.No original pics or pics of his own to speak of and the ones that he does use dont even look like the cut.
https://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/wow-bud-san-diego?select=xZVL48XYa6EONwRHOwwxrQ


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> https://kushy.io/dispensary/tcc
> 
> same picture also listed as "Runtz #7"


Man them nugs get around....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> but AO you gotta admit that some people may see those pictures and actually expect them to be a representation of what they're buying, yes?


Definitely. But in my case, I want a representation of what @LubdaNugs , @typoerror , and several others are posting, and them cats grew the beans.

I see both sides, but was mostly commenting on the casting of happy GPS buyers as 'deciples', 'defenders' and such.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2018)

Like I said. I'll post my results when I grow cake n chem. 

You're right. Your cut looks more like jb's cut them the one Gu used. The one Gu posted, the new picture, looks pretty close and could be environmental differences. Likely the same reasons you're looks a little different. My purple badlands #5 grows a little bit different in the winter then it does in the summer. 

Is the cut Gu used the real one? I don't know. I haven't seen it. But when i grow cake n chem, I'll post the results. 



Heisengrow said:


> My cut pic is still 3 weeks away from finish but they look almost identical just different times.The pic Gu posted on the website looks nothing like either mine nor J's pic whatsoever and that plant looks close to finishing up with no visible color,Not as frosty and structurally different.I realize your the biggest fan boy he has.Im not the one who uploaded a fake pic of the wrong strain to his website to replace it with another.The rest of the pics are in my signature on the journal.I made some vaild points and the fact your covering for him makes you look even more like a fan boy and not an honest reviewer.I dont dislike Gu as a person and realize this website is a small portion of his sales.I just wanted him to be honest but instead he blocked me when i had valid questions.Got called out for using bs pics and people still defend his actions.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Man if the bud looked like that, with those prices a fool could make a killing out here.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Definitely. But in my case, I want a representation of what @LubdaNugs , @typoerror , and several others are posting, and them cats grew the beans.
> 
> I see both sides, but was mostly commenting on the casting of happy GPS buyers as 'deciples', 'defenders' and such.


 there only disciples when they blow someones valid points off just because they like that other person,Like the setup comment above,That shits silly.That person should know me better than anyone i dont take sides in nothing and will tell my closest friends there fukin up.I see everything for what is worth.Where im from people dont fuck with me i can assure you of that.Im all business.I never dog pile the underdog.I always look at all the facts and make my own decisions.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah environment plays a Huge roll in bud appearance, along with food, supplements,medium, etc.. could totally change appearance.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My tent as it sits today. 2 copper chem, 1 cookies n chem, 1 hibernate. 24 days into 12/12.View attachment 4206762


What leds are those? Do they have optics on them, or is it jus the glare from the diodes in the pic


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> there only disciples when they blow someones valid points off just because they like that other person,Like the setup comment above,That shits silly.That person should know me better than anyone i dont take sides in nothing and will tell my closest friends there fukin up.I see everything for what is worth.Where im from people dont fuck with me i can assure you of that.Im all business.I never dog pile the underdog.I always look at all the facts and make my own decisions.


Show us the utility that you claim to have used to search the internet for pics that are identical greenpoint.
That's some powerful shit!!! 
Did you scan pics of all his strains individually? 

How long does it take to search the entire internet? 

FYI: 
I still smell bullshit...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Show us the utility that you claim to have used to search the internet for pics that are identical greenpoint.
> That's some powerful shit!!!
> Did you scan pics of all his strains individually?
> 
> ...


Google. Reverse image search. Takes seconds-minutes, tops.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Google. Reverse image search. Takes seconds-minutes, tops.


To search the entire internet? 
Really?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Sep 28, 2018)

Man, this crow tastes kinda shitty. I shoulda ordered take-out.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Show us the utility that you claim to have used to search the internet for pics that are identical greenpoint.
> That's some powerful shit!!!
> Did you scan pics of all his strains individually?
> 
> ...


You can smell your sisters ass for all i give a shit,Always thought of you as a well thought out character and keeping it real,The last few pages you seem like you got into the cool kid club and cant accept the fact your savior is using pics from the internet for his website.
Its called Google Chrome,You right click on the image and click "search google for image" scroll down look at websites containing image.
You can also go to google image search and upload your own images and the pictures will pop up on whatever websites they are listed from.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Definitely. But in my case, I want a representation of what @LubdaNugs , @typoerror , and several others are posting, and them cats grew the beans.
> 
> I see both sides, but was mostly commenting on the casting of happy GPS buyers as 'deciples', 'defenders' and such.


100%
i buy and grow his gear and i still find it fucked up that he would use someone else's pictures that aren't even the same strain. shady. just put no pic until you have one of the actual strain.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> To search the entire internet?
> Really?


If you know what you are doing, yes, really.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Like Vader they dont have no pics but don't stop buyers


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Nope,I mean really if dude had the Legit cut why would he post a stolen pic from ICMAG Pure Kush thread.Why not post the pic of the cut he had already grown.But to add insult to injury he used the same pic that he used on the fake wedding cake s1s,And people here think all this shit is cool.


Dude, you have a good point. It's quite amazing to me how these concerns are just ignored by everyone.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've got $80 if you'll include shipping


I got some unopened packs of S1's I'll sell you for 20.00 a pack. 
lmao!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What leds are those? Do they have optics on them, or is it jus the glare from the diodes in the pic


Those are Acuity led strips using Samsung leds. I bought a *bunch* of them cheap from ebay. They came out of damaged led fixtures. No optics.

I'm sure these are not as efficient as the newest strips, but hey... they were cheap. And i have enough of them i can run them soft to increase the efficiency. Running about 800 watts right now.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah, the ripping off of other people's pictures is just low. Zero respect for that. Same thing as stealing, imo. 
Not to mention the misrepresentation of it all.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yeah, the ripping off of other people's pictures is just low. Zero respect for that. Same thing as stealing, imo.
> Not to mention the misrepresentation of it all.


It wasn't cool when nearly every seed distributor in Holland and the UK did this and not cool now. Having said that I still can't wait to pop every pack I bought. Proof has been in the seeds and for all to see in this thread for awhile. Just another dumb decision on GPS part. No one has ever liked this sort of thing. I was a little taken back when going through marketing courses in college. The vast majority of marketing is really lying, misrepresenting, and bending the truth to make a sale. Good products sell themselves. Now that it has been called out hopefully the time will be taken to actually provide pictures of plants he has grown out.

Sad thing is he could easily hire a professional tester in this thread for all his shit if he just offered them free packs. Some lazy shit.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2018)

Ok heres my 2 cents.

Yes its completely fucked up to be using fake images. Yes if the cuts arent actually what they say they are that is also fucked. There has been some didgy shit going on it seems.

BUT

the 2 GPS strains i have grown have produced extremely good results at a rediculously low price. I will still continue to buy them and grow them as long as the results are good. 

I personally dont buy into a lot of the hype on the elite clones anyway so i dont base my decisions on the genetics listed. I usually wait until i see some seriously good pics and reviews from trusted growers before i move on anything. 

I mean come on if you have been growing for a little bit you have learnt by now that what the breeder says it is or the pic you see on the website is not necesarily what your going to get. Yeah its fucking shit but at the end of the day if you do your research and buy carefully you wont get stung. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 28, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yeah, the ripping off of other people's pictures is just low. Zero respect for that. Same thing as stealing, imo.
> Not to mention the misrepresentation of it all.


I agree-wtf is goin on-you dont use other's pics-jus gonna run what i got & hope i find a keeper


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It wasn't cool when nearly every seed distributor in Holland and the UK did this and not cool now. Having said that I still can't wait to pop every pack I bought. Proof has been in the seeds and for all to see in this thread for awhile. Just another dumb decision on GPS part. No one has ever liked this sort of thing. I was a little taken back when going through marketing courses in college. The vast majority of marketing is really lying, misrepresenting, and bending the truth to make a sale. Good products sell themselves. Now that it has been called out hopefully the time will be taken to actually provide pictures of plants he has grown out.
> 
> Sad thing is he could easily hire a professional tester in this thread for all his shit if he just offered them free packs. Some lazy shit.


He gives out tons of free testers but guess how many of those people who happily take his free seeds actually do grow logs? Sweet fuck all.

Not defending him but i totally agree he should maybe be a little morr selective of who gets testers. He shouldnt be selling them until they have been tested and pics and reviews made. Testers should be trusted people who can take good photos and give strain desriptions for the website


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wow, what other bean places have had their pkgs seized feds? Haven't heard if any, but would sure like to know. Thanks


I remember a couple of years ago, Big Worm had his seeds confiscated by the post office en route to Oregon Elite Seeds.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

2easy said:


> I personally dont buy into a lot of the hype on the elite clones anyway so i dont base my decisions on the genetics listed. I usually wait until i see some seriously good pics and reviews from trusted growers before i move on anything.
> 
> I mean come on if you have been growing for a little bit you have learnt by now that what the breeder says it is or the pic you see on the website is not necesarily what your going to get. Yeah its fucking shit but at the end of the day if you do your research and buy carefully you wont get stung. Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice shame on me


 The lineage has a lot to do with the decision I make. If i buy seeds I want them to have the best parents possible.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 28, 2018)

By the way @Heisengrow-use your keen eye is this sour kush is this sour dubb haha jus fuckin w/you


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I remember a couple of years ago, Big Worm had his seeds confiscated by the post office en route to Oregon Elite Seeds.


wonder what part of his shipping pkg alerted them? Prolly overnight, thats the one they really watch


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> By the way @Heisengrow-use your keen eye is this sour kushView attachment 4207028 is this sour dubbView attachment 4207030 haha jus fuckin w/you


The frost on that second pic is right there with Heisens Cake pic


----------



## 2easy (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The lineage has a lot to do with the decision I make. If i buy seeds I want them to have the best parents possible.


Yeah i get that. My point isnt to defend him. Im just saying dont race out and buy a pack of seeds that has not been tested just because it has wedding cake written on it yeah? 

Tons of you all jumped on those seeds when they were released without testing. This is called speaking with your wallet and what it is saying is its ok to release untested genetics.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

When you grow a strain and spend hrs with it and run it more than once you can spot it in a second.
I had the sour dubb but couldn't get it to clone right I just flowered the one I had and tossed it.its super frosty but the adub was better.way more diesel to it and potency was off the charts.i got an old school pot head that says every thing he tries is meh and 2 rips off that adub had him cross eyed and grinning ear to ear shit you not.
It was awesome seeing this dude finally get blazed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

@Heisengrow You think you could find out where he got that really shitty pic of dosidos for the s1 drop? I just want to know. When I saw that one I was like damn that shit is going to lose you sales for anyone gullible enough to think it is real. I can't remember who I spoke to in PM's that was asking advice on what to buy but I told them definitely don't go by any pictures he posts lol....


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wonder what part of his shipping pkg alerted them? Prolly overnight, thats the one they really watch


What usually gets people, and what a lot of people don't understand, is all it takes is for you to touch some bud and then touch any part of the package. Seeds must be double vacuum sealed with a moisture barrier bag seal around the outside. After the first seal, everything should be done in a room which does not come in any contact with weed or weed smoke, period. After the last seal is put on it must be dipped in or rubbed with rubbing alcohol to get any residual weed molecules off of it. When I was on Grateful Dead tour in the 90s, I saw many people get busted by having their sheets of acid sniffed out by dogs because they had touched it with their weed coated fingers.
Edit: saw it once, heard about it much more.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> What usually gets people, and what a lot of people don't understand, is all it takes is for you to touch some bud and then touch any part of the package. Seeds must be double vacuum sealed with a moisture barrier bag seal around the outside. After the first seal, everything should be done in a room which does not come in any contact with weed or weed smoke period after the last seal is put on it must be dipped in or rubbed with rubbing alcohol to get any residual weed molecules off of it. When I was on Grateful Dead tour in the 90s, I saw many people get busted by having their sheets of acid sniffed out by dogs because they had touched it with their weed coated fingers


triple sealed sometimes, and yea, of course, washing hands or using latex to ship


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wonder what part of his shipping pkg alerted them? Prolly overnight, thats the one they really watch


They are attempting to watch everything now. There are hundreds of different analogs of Fentanyl and other opiates that you can fit hundreds of doses in even the most basic tiny envelope and you would have no clue other than opening it up. They still have not figured out they have lost and cannot contain things anymore.

By the way most people get popped by dogs on the road because they smoke and then touch their door handle or have smoked in the car before. Plenty for the dog to find.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> They are attempting to watch everything now. There are hundreds of different analogs of Fentanyl and other opiates that you can fit hundreds of doses in even the most basic tiny envelope and you would have no clue other than opening it up. They still have not figured out they have lost and cannot contain things anymore.


you are prolly right, but i seen big weight shipped proper for years and no probs, etc. But yea, after seeing that fentanyl bust in NE, I'd say they are watching everything, still hear of folks not missing a beat. I'd say the weed smell on fingers is what got ole Big Boy


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you are prolly right, but i seen big weight shipped proper for years and no probs, etc. But yea, after seeing that fentanyl bust in NE, I'd say they are watching everything, still hear of folks not missing a beat. I'd say the weed smell on fingers is what got ole Big Boy


It's a volume thing. Even with them being there 24/7 when you see an airport mail facility and how much fuckin mail goes through on a daily basis the only thing they can do is profile. Both big and small will get through and get through quite a bit but it is all lottery. Taping large boxes up like a kilo will definitely get your package pulled, lol...Also place of original obviously. If you are ordering shit from China you need to start thinking about other countries like Germany and quit trying to save money...They go after stupid just like they do on the highways. Stickers not current on a semi? Bust. Driving a Uhaul from Cali to Chicago? You're a moron. Same thing with anyone movin drugs in any rental. Single female driving a big vehicle on the highway? But. Same with any senior citizen. Profiling is all they do. Stupid is really all they have time for but being smart doesn't make you very either...

By the way watched a story on fentanyl bust not long ago and they had footage of dogs on conveyor belts smell packages...These were small envelopes to standard paper size packages...This is why publicly they have been crying for more funding from congress. They now have to watch all mail as much as possible lol. Which is impossible without destroying a huge part of the economy. Technology may change this some day though.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @Heisengrow You think you could find out where he got that really shitty pic of dosidos for the s1 drop? I just want to know. When I saw that one I was like damn that shit is going to lose you sales for anyone gullible enough to think it is real. I can't remember who I spoke to in PM's that was asking advice on what to buy but I told them definitely don't go by any pictures he posts lol....


I cant find the pic but who knows where it came from



TPTB73 said:


> What usually gets people, and what a lot of people don't understand, is all it takes is for you to touch some bud and then touch any part of the package. Seeds must be double vacuum sealed with a moisture barrier bag seal around the outside. After the first seal, everything should be done in a room which does not come in any contact with weed or weed smoke, period. After the last seal is put on it must be dipped in or rubbed with rubbing alcohol to get any residual weed molecules off of it. When I was on Grateful Dead tour in the 90s, I saw many people get busted by having their sheets of acid sniffed out by dogs because they had touched it with their weed coated fingers.
> Edit: saw it once, heard about it much more.


 I mail cuts all the time and as long as you dont walk in the post office looking like the unibomber and acting suspect your good.But yeah wrapping that shit up after you just got done trimming is dumb,
If i was sending out seeds on the regular i would have multiple post office boxes.It was brought up time and again and i caught shit over bringing up the fact people was referencing GPS to this thread and i caught a bunch of shit over it.peoples cash started getting snagged up but then the PO BOX seizure was it for me.I never have nothing mailed to the crib as i use 2 different addresses but still i would use different po box and change it up every few weeks.There cheap and would be better for customers.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow I just have 1 question for you.

Are you standing on your soapbox over on the farm. Going on about how Logic is screwing people by selling bunk s1 with no returns or credit. Just a nice thats for your money sucker.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Heisengrow I just have 1 question for you.
> 
> Are you standing on your soapbox over on the farm. Going on about how Logic is screwing people by selling bunk s1 with no returns or credit. Just a nice thats for your money sucker.


He can't be banned from here. heh


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

2easy said:


> Yeah i get that. My point isnt to defend him. Im just saying dont race out and buy a pack of seeds that has not been tested just because it has wedding cake written on it yeah?
> 
> Tons of you all jumped on those seeds when they were released without testing. This is called speaking with your wallet and what it is saying is its ok to release untested genetics.


Yeah I totally misunderstood your point, it was a valid point on testing. My bad!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Heisengrow I just have 1 question for you.
> 
> Are you standing on your soapbox over on the farm. Going on about how Logic is screwing people by selling bunk s1 with no returns or credit. Just a nice thats for your money sucker.


I dont buy shit from logic and i havent spent over a thousand dollars with Logic,If you can cough up a receipt stating otherwise Ill fly out to CO and kiss Gu's ass.
Not sure what this has to do with Greenpoint seeds other than the fact im a moderator on THC Farmer forum which is not the seed store.You have no idea the connections i have made over there and people i deal with.If you saw my mom room right now you would be over there asking logic to be a mod to.As a matter of fact message me your resume i think a spot just opened up.I can make that happen for you.
as a matter of fact
Why dont you head over to the Greenpoint forum and let everyone know about the fake pics or ICMAG greenpoint thread.exactly my point,Not my monkeys not my circus.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He can't be banned from here. heh


Yeah man a few people from this thread went over there and tried that shit,it took about 10 minutes before they all got the axe lol.When keeping it real goes wrong.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He can't be banned from here. heh


I don't want to get banned over there because theres a wealth of info in those threads, and anytime i have a problem I Google search it and look for a thread on it. But i would like to give him a piece of my mind as I bought CC genetics the Cube and Triangle and maybe another idk but that shit beats the socks off anything Gu has done!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I don't want to get banned over there because theres a wealth of info in those threads, and anytime i have a problem I Google search it and look for a thread on it. But i would like to give him a piece of my mind as I bought CC genetics the Cube and Triangle and maybe another idk but that shit beats the socks off anything Gu has done!


You see a few pics of some of the stuff grown out on the pic of the month thread and some of that shit is fire.That cat in the UK Bicky Studs has some of the dankest shit ive seen on multiple levels.I moderate the POTM thread and some of that stuff is wow.Not sure where he gets his seeds from but there good.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You see a few pics of some of the stuff grown out on the pic of the month thread and some of that shit is fire.That cat in the UK Bicky Studs has some of the dankest shit ive seen on multiple levels.I moderate the POTM thread and some of that stuff is wow.Not sure where he gets his seeds from but there good.


Yeah your definitely right ,there's some pro's over there for sure. That Mac pic jumps out at me for sure


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just to show everyone why im pissed off and the kind of person your dealing with The picture he is using for Cake N Chem was the same picture he used for the wedding cake S1s he posted back in March.The pic was uploaded but another one was used in its place.A reverse google image search pulled the pulled the picture up.And ALSO that picture isnt even fucking wedding cake.Those pics of Cake N Chem were stolen from this page on ICMAG
> Its Sugenites Pure Kush
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=pure+kush&page=29
> ...


Lol I knew that wasnt a cake cut from the second it was posted. It doesnt even have cookie structure. Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> But Gu went to his facility, and talked to the guy for hours, and those pictures came directly from him! Fucking full of shit.
> 
> Should’ve been obvious too, those plants look nothing like Wedding Cake.


Yeah that's what I thought too. It has zero cookie structure


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Ive been in the ART industry for over 20 years.His little comment on IG the other day got to me but i let it go.I never commented or started anything on his IG post.I have a knack for details and can spot shit a mile away.


What's your ig


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What's your ig


PM sent


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> scroll down to blueberry cookies
> https://kushy.io/dispensary/carson-25-cap
> 
> 
> LOL this just gets better and better,Dude has random pics pulled from the internet for his photos.Im really embarrassed i ever popped any of this shit.


God damnit sherlock. Now I have to question all my cuts. Fuckity fuck. Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah your definitely right ,there's some pro's over there for sure. That Mac pic jumps out at me for sure


That MAC pic is legit.Its the real deal holyfield and that dude is a good ass grower and super cool dude


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Those are Acuity led strips using Samsung leds. I bought a *bunch* of them cheap from ebay. They came out of damaged led fixtures. No optics.
> 
> I'm sure these are not as efficient as the newest strips, but hey... they were cheap. And i have enough of them i can run them soft to increase the efficiency. Running about 800 watts right now.


Yeah I wasn't dogging them by any means. I have several strips from Ebay solskins n stuff. The pic jus made them look like they round optics on em. I was interested if they did. But I have both genuine Samsung lm561c diodes. And I have "Samsung solskins lm561c diodes from Ebay. Both grow efficiently and yield like mofo. And jus drop the frost.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I wasn't dogging them by any means. I have several strips from Ebay solskins n stuff. The pic jus made them look like they round optics on em. I was interested if they did. But I have both genuine Samsung lm561c diodes. And I have "Samsung solskins lm561c diodes from Ebay. Both grow efficiently and yield like mofo. And jus drop the frost.


I noticed it looked like y'all's LEDs were similar, so whats the difference between the two diodes?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I noticed it looked like y'all's LEDs were similar, so whats the difference between the two diodes?


Efficiency, temp color, forward voltage, Amps, and what's used to make them. And output.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Efficiency, temp color, forward voltage, Amps, and what's used to make them. And output.


But both of them are Samsung 561c? I just assumed a 561 was a 561. I need to do some research , im lagging bad!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> 100%
> i buy and grow his gear and i still find it fucked up that he would use someone else's pictures that aren't even the same strain. shady. just put no pic until you have one of the actual strain.


Could be something the web developer did autonomously, it is possible Gu~ doesn’t make every single decision himself.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It wasn't cool when nearly every seed distributor in Holland and the UK did this and not cool now. Having said that I still can't wait to pop every pack I bought. Proof has been in the seeds and for all to see in this thread for awhile. Just another dumb decision on GPS part. No one has ever liked this sort of thing. I was a little taken back when going through marketing courses in college. The vast majority of marketing is really lying, misrepresenting, and bending the truth to make a sale. Good products sell themselves. Now that it has been called out hopefully the time will be taken to actually provide pictures of plants he has grown out.
> 
> Sad thing is he could easily hire a professional tester in this thread for all his shit if he just offered them free packs. Some lazy shit.


I agree, the marketing business is disgusting, and people steal images all the time, not just in the seed game. Gu needs to step up his rigor to avoid this sort of callout, it is a bit lazy seeming.


Amos Otis said:


> Not as many as you think. _I think._ Was it 40 amps that said he was inspired to buy because of price, and the pics and reports on this thread? Same with me. I feel ya as far as where you're coming from H, but this thread is loaded with superb pics and reports, so I only have one question at this point:
> 
> If GPS growers aren't growing what he says we're growing, then what are we growing? ['Cause you know.....it's pretty good.  Cheap, too. ] How are OBS growers getting rank orange plants and jelly pie tokers reporting grape? OK...that's 2 questions.
> 
> Did y'all see that hibernate pic? Whatever it is, I'm finding room to run some of those. OBS too.


Heisen and Jayblaze have a right to be suspicious, or even pissed, for sure, but I think none of us has enough information to really know what’s going on. I’m glad I chose the right time to pull out, again.


Heisengrow said:


> Like i said im not mad at the dude i just wish he would be more transparent and honest and stop trying to pass his stuff off like every cross he is using is with the real thing.


GPS needs to improve business management practices in general to avoid this sort of shit, the scrutiny is not going away. With you on that 100%


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The frost on that second pic is right there with Heisens Cake pic


Thanks man
No fake pics 
No ig
No nut swinging
Jus 1 600w & super soil (my own mix)


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> But both of them are Samsung 561c? I just assumed a 561 was a 561. I need to do some research , im lagging bad!


No I imagine the Ebay ones aren't actual Samsung lm561c s6 bin diodes. I know my ones I order from arrow and another site are. But what I'm meaning is the Ebay ones grow just as good. And prob just aren't as efficient. I actually have them mixed in one of my flower tents. I have 10 true samsungs single row 3000k strips. And 5 double row 2700k Samsung solskins from Ebay.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

Day 63 Of what I'm guessing is Cookies n Chem. Not even close yet really. Lookn at prob atleast 80 days. But now with all this bullshit going on about using other peoples pictures. Which I find irritating AF. Bc I had some clown in here using my pics of something I grew as his. Posted them on IG, here, and two other forums. So to me it's a big deal. Like which is the lesser of two evils. Lying about what the beans are and selling them as what you said like the s1 fiasco. Or lying by showing pictures of plants saying that's what the seeds are. When in fact it not. I'm losing a ton of respect for you @Gu~ what's the deal man. I mean I'm a nobody. But I run alot of your gear. I dont like being lied too. Whether it be straight to my face or by false advertising.

Is this really Cookies n Chem Gu?


----------



## boybelue (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No I imagine the Ebay ones aren't actual Samsung lm561c s6 bin diodes. I know my ones I order from arrow and another site are. But what I'm meaning is the Ebay ones grow just as good. And prob just aren't as efficient. I actually have them mixed in one of my flower tents. I have 10 true samsungs single row 3000k strips. And 5 double row 2700k Samsung solskins from Ebay.


Ok so Sol Skin is just the name of the fixture like hlg or whatever. So i bet they are real Samsung diodes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> there only disciples when they blow someones valid points off just because they like that other person


There are some that's had a difficult time w/ you for a long time, no doubt. I think your points are valid, and the picture reveal....shadang! I don't know how that gets defended. It's pretty disappointing to a lot of good people I'm sure.



Michael Huntherz said:


> Heisen and Jayblaze have a right to be suspicious, or even pissed


Everyone has a right to be pissed. Good plants or not, [a] integrity, * honesty, and [c]non-douchery matter to good people. I metaphorically dated Tony Green through a third pack of beans before our breakup. Category C. I'm more invested in GPS, and have gotten good results. It's a quandary [ noun - a state of perplexity or uncertainty over what to do in a difficult situation. ]

Edit - no idea why that posted in bold letters.*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm not defending any seedbank using fake or stock photos so miss me with the lame ass "fanboy nutswinger savior" bullshit. Like others I buy based off lineage and *reports from growers I respect and trust. 
*
I hate it when a seedbank uses a stock or web images. It does suck.

I just know I would've quit growing a long time ago if I let every bad bean order cause me this much angst.

I smoke a joint and move on to other genetics.
*shrugs*
And WC is a very easy cut to acquire and throw pollen on. Almost too easy. I could have it done in a single day but chances are good, the offspring wouldn't look like WC. It would look like the new pic posted...another SD cross....and that isn't good marketing.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There are some that's had a difficult time w/ you for a long time, no doubt. I think your points are valid, and the picture reveal....shadang! I don't know how that gets defended. It's pretty disappointing to a lot of good people I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No doubt.me and you had our differences but it never kept me from trying brisco county's finest.
I still like the ol chap just wish he would have handled the request a little different.i know if I was a breeder I would have listened a little carefully.dude has the potential to be the best and its dudes that will put his gear on the map that will make him or break him.not 16 year old fan boys in a tent.
Sack had good success with his stuff but who knows how that's going these days.i doubt sack paid alot for all them seeds.

If gu qas smart he would have taken them keepers from Andy and back crossed them to his stardawgs.if I handed out a few 1000 seeds to someone you better believe there giving me something good back.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There are some that's had a difficult time w/ you for a long time, no doubt. I think your points are valid, and the picture reveal....shadang! I don't know how that gets defended. It's pretty disappointing to a lot of good people I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*2*) Quandary is a nice word, feels good to say, love the mouth-feel.​
*C*: Yes, everyone does have a right to be pissed, the more I think about the lack of a full recall on the S1’s the more it feels really shady.​

My own attempts at having business integrity and ethical behavior have literally cost me more than a million calculable dollars, so I would defy any excuses about how expensive a recall is. I have been there. Today I mailed a $4500 refund check to Texas because my customer changed his mind after six months. (My day job is...not to be discussed here too specifically.) It hurt me a lot financially, super-shitty timing, but my customer is happy and I can keep my head held high.

*V* - It would be pretty cool if someone came out big time in the seed game who would exercise limpid [_Adjective_ 1. Free of anything that darkens, completely clear.] transparency, honesty, and integrity about their gear and practices without having to be caught out doing shady shit first. Imagine the possibilities! No, not all of them, you might hurt yourself.​
First; If you wanna get rid of any of that Tony Green gear, let me know, I never pulled the trigger on the Gorilla Bubble line but it looked pretty great...was it bunk? PM me the tldr, I don’t know details of that particular drama yet


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 28, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I agree-wtf is goin on-you dont use other's pics-jus gonna run what i got & hope i find a keeper


I have yet to run a GPS plant to "harvest complete" since the "All Flecked Up April Fools Day S1 Assault" 2018.
Mother Nature destroyed any hope of an outdoor.
But I'm not a quitter, I got 3 packs of 90% of Gu's fake ass pic , seeds.
Unless, he owns those seed brands as well.
As far as what I got to see from them, they are pretty high in stretch.
Not massive producers, unless controlled early in growth.
A little longer to finish than I like, will try cloning a few and see if it helps the finish time.
Breed a pair or 2 of some heavy producing and potent stuff I have picked up over the years.
I have seeds from the 3, S1 Wedding Cake #7 that turned male,
We'll call them, "The 3 Virgin Marvins" x 3 of my strains, a G13 Labs Blueberry, a GHS Chemdog, and another.
They are nice looking seeds. I'm afraid to grow them. lol
Do any of you know what Chemdog that GHS and Apocothery used?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just know I would've quit growing a long time ago if I let every bad bean order cause me this much angst.
> 
> I smoke a joint and move on to other genetics.
> *shrugs*
> .


I am _guessing_ that there are bigger goals for some in the conversation, and proven lineage understandably matters. I'm hitting a half jelly pie and half CnC joint with no complaint.



Heisengrow said:


> No doubt.me and you had our differences but it never kept me from trying brisco county's finest.


LOL...that was decades ago, and pretty funny. I feel like we quickly found a level of mutual love, respect, and fondness. Well.....that might be overstated.  But not _much!_



Michael Huntherz said:


> Quandary is a nice word, feels good to say, love the mouth-feel.


I know, right?


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Ok so Sol Skin is just the name of the fixture like hlg or whatever. So i bet they are real Samsung diodes.


They could be. But I cant prove they are real. But they were only 20 bucks each. And he sent me 3 for free. So I got 8 for 99.99 shipped to my door.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Google image says it's Aloe. lol


Closer than castor bean...like Wolfram guessed.
https://www.imageidentify.com/result/0nryurly5tkki


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I am _guessing_ that there are bigger goals for some in the conversation, and proven lineage understandably matters. I'm hitting a half jelly pie and half CnC joint with no complaint.


Maybe but I'm guessing its a little more about being "right". 

We're talking about tester seeds. Not exactly something to set "goals" for.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's a volume thing. Even with them being there 24/7 when you see an airport mail facility and how much fuckin mail goes through on a daily basis the only thing they can do is profile. Both big and small will get through and get through quite a bit but it is all lottery. Taping large boxes up like a kilo will definitely get your package pulled, lol...Also place of original obviously. If you are ordering shit from China you need to start thinking about other countries like Germany and quit trying to save money...They go after stupid just like they do on the highways. Stickers not current on a semi? Bust. Driving a Uhaul from Cali to Chicago? You're a moron. Same thing with anyone movin drugs in any rental. Single female driving a big vehicle on the highway? But. Same with any senior citizen. Profiling is all they do. Stupid is really all they have time for but being smart doesn't make you very either...
> 
> By the way watched a story on fentanyl bust not long ago and they had footage of dogs on conveyor belts smell packages...These were small envelopes to standard paper size packages...This is why publicly they have been crying for more funding from congress. They now have to watch all mail as much as possible lol. Which is impossible without destroying a huge part of the economy. Technology may change this some day though.


I had a friend who was a lieutenant with the Alachua County Sheriff's department near Gainesville Florida. He killed himself recently. But anyway they used to do drug interdiction on Highway 75. He told me that they would sit in the middle with like 7 police cars and every driver that came by that did not look at the police cars and just looked straight ahead they would immediately pulled them over. Also anyone alone in a rent a car. He said they found all kinds of shit just kilos of cocaine, all kinds of weed, but what they really wanted to find was the money because they would confiscate it for their department. Fucking pricks. So, moral of the story, always look at the police cars.

He said they would start on Friday on the northbound lane getting all the people leaving Miami with the drugs, and on Sunday they would get all the guys in the southbound lane returning with the money.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They could be. But I cant prove they are real. But they were only 20 bucks each. And he sent me 3 for free. So I got 8 for 99.99 shipped to my door.


I have you beat. I brought 45 4' strips for $105 shipped. And a bunch of 2' for similar prices. Again, these are not top bin, state of the art strips... but I can live with that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> We're talking about tester seeds. Not exactly something to set "goals" for.


Now you tell me ! However, Copper Orgi will conquer the weed world. seeriyus biz.



TPTB73 said:


> So, moral of the story, always look at the police cars.


Pretty hard to do when you're freaking out, man.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I had a friend who was a lieutenant with the Alachua County Sheriff's department near Gainesville Florida. He killed himself recently. But anyway they used to do drug interdiction on Highway 75. He told me that they would sit in the middle with like 7 police cars and every driver that came by that did not look at the police cars and just looked straight ahead they would immediately pulled them over. Also anyone alone in a rent a car. He said they found all kinds of shit just kilos of cocaine, all kinds of weed, but what they really wanted to find was the money because they would confiscate it for their department. Fucking pricks. So, moral of the story, always look at the police cars.
> 
> He said they would start on Friday on the northbound lane getting all the people leaving Miami with the drugs, and on Sunday they would get all the guys in the southbound lane returning with the money.


Shit, I nod or wave to them, and I speed a little bit. Your story rings true. I was in a police training youth group as a teenager, learned a lot about police procedure and culture, and this is bang on. I also almost never transport a goddamn thing that would get me in trouble, just a gram or ten on a fishing trip, but I have a one way policy, I never make a round trip with anything, and I nod at the police as I drive five over. That’s a personal superstition, but it works for me. I also wash my car, mow my lawn, shave, wear a button down shirt and slacks. I look sofa king square when I choose to, they don’t even blink at me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *V* - It would be pretty cool if someone came out big time in the seed game who would exercise limpid [_Adjective_ 1. Free of anything that darkens, completely clear.] transparency, honesty, and integrity about their gear and practices without having to be caught out doing shady shit first. Imagine the possibilities! No, not all of them, you might hurt yourself.


I'm suffering with pneumonia so forgive me if you're being factitious but how bout Bodhi? He's probably the most genuine generous breeder around.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I had a friend who was a lieutenant with the Alachua County Sheriff's department near Gainesville Florida. He killed himself recently. But anyway they used to do drug interdiction on Highway 75. He told me that they would sit in the middle with like 7 police cars and every driver that came by that did not look at the police cars and just looked straight ahead they would immediately pulled them over. Also anyone alone in a rent a car. He said they found all kinds of shit just kilos of cocaine, all kinds of weed, but what they really wanted to find was the money because they would confiscate it for their department. Fucking pricks. So, moral of the story, always look at the police cars.
> 
> He said they would start on Friday on the northbound lane getting all the people leaving Miami with the drugs, and on Sunday they would get all the guys in the southbound lane returning with the money.


Yeah and driving like a stiff. If you are not relaxed with your arms and shit and they see you are tense they will pull you. They always have someone using binoculars profiling. Usually the car pulled kind of sideways so they can actually see you. They are all textbook. The large groups of them like 5-15 cops in one spot are called wolf packs and they are meant to make you nervous so laugh and look at them because they are looking at you. All my info comes from one of the best in the country who is/was very renowned.Those ford explorers or chevy suv's driving 90mph in the left lane like nothing are running license plate scanners and profiling as they drive. If you are smuggling kilos best to do it in tiny multiple cars with spotters ahead (who hopefully have drug arrest records lol theyve paid their dues so they ride clean). The whole semi, truck, suv, and rental moving truck is like 1980's stupid just like telephones and computers.

PS* smuggle when there is snow/ice on the ground *or generally in-climate weather. If its storming you fuckin move with the wind. Never do it on popular days like weekend friday/saturday. And blend in with holiday traffic whenever possible. If you are over 60 or female driving solo you are profile #1 they will use the dogs no matter what the law says and make up reasonable cause all day long just like saying everything they find is in plain sight. *Your constitution is a joke to them. *The state and local prosecutors have written so many laws that they can and will pull you over for whatever reason. *Fun fact did you know nearly every rental truck has insufficient/wrong mudflaps on them? ; ) wink wink.* They wrote that law into the books in nearly every state so they can pull you over for whenever they want. Interstates and highways that lead to major cities are no no's. Ever read following too close laws? =) Keep it two lane as much as possible, but then you are going to have to be careful around local yocals.

License plates you never want are from FL (this is where all DEA train for interdiction from miami on up), SW border states, Arizona, and any legal states. Their license plate readers are all over you. It is numbers game for them just like insurance. If you are doing big shit have a car every two states you use (you should have the money to do this). They know the more they pull over with or without cause the more pay dirt they have. They are more than aware they have lost and will never win but do it for a pay check because it is easy unlike tracking white collar crime. Fire works are illegal in most states and if they see them it is a reason to search your car. They steal a shit load of cash this way. The whole idea as someone already stated is ASSET FORFEITURE AND CASH. They are parasites and leeches just like any part of the government and thye have no shame in destroying lives for it. The law is their God and the vast majority of them are a-moral pieces of shit.

Hope I save someone bs time in a federal prison.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Now you tell me ! However, Copper Orgi will conquer the weed world. seeriyus biz.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to do when you're freaking out, man. View attachment 4207121


lol.
Also, I am transplanting those Copper Orgi lasses tonight, might flower them soon, getting a little bit of gear (lights, tent, filter etc) on loan from my neighbor.


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah and driving like a stiff. If you are not relaxed with your arms and shit and they see you are tense they will pull you. They always have someone using binoculars profiling. Usually the car pulled kind of sideways so they can actually see you. They are all textbook. The large groups of them like 5-15 cops in one spot are called wolf packs and they are meant to make you nervous so laugh and look at them because they are looking at you. All my info comes from one of the best in the country who is/was very renowned.Those ford explorers or chevy suv's driving 90mph in the left lane like nothing are running license plate scanners and profiling as they drive. If you are smuggling kilos best to do it in tiny multiple cars with spotters ahead. The whole semi, truck, suv, and rental moving truck is like 1980's stupid.
> 
> PS* smuggle when there is snow/ice on the ground *or generally inclement (shitty) weather. If its storming you fuckin move with the wind. Never do it on popular days like weekends. And blend in with holiday traffic whenever possible. If you are over 60 or female driving solo you are profile #1 they will use the dogs no matter what the law says and make up reasonable cause all day long just like saying everything they find is in plain sight. *Your constitution is a joke to them. *The state and local prosecutors have written so many laws that they can and will pull you over for whatever reason. *Fun fact did you know nearly every rental truck has insufficient/wrong mudflaps on them? ; ) wink wink.* They wrote that law into the books in nearly every state so they can pull you over for whenever they want. Interstates and highways that lead to major cities are no no's. Keep it two lane as much as possible, but then you are going to have to be care around local yocals.
> 
> ...


Amen, that is some true religion right there, this is the best post in a long time.
The worse the weather the more I risk I am willing to take on the road, I am on the other side of the continent and all of these tips apply, as far as I know. Also, if you have a dog, bring it with you. Damn fine work.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> *V* - It would be pretty cool if someone came out big time in the seed game who would exercise limpid [_Adjective_ 1. Free of anything that darkens, completely clear.] transparency, honesty, and integrity about their gear and practices without having to be caught out doing shady shit first. Imagine the possibilities! No, not all of them, you might hurt yourself.​
> First; If you wanna get rid of any of that Tony Green gear, let me know, I never pulled the trigger on the Gorilla Bubble line but it looked pretty great...was it bunk? PM me the tldr, I don’t know details of that particular drama yet


Swami seeds fits that bill. Really unique shit too...in the OG and Cookies hype world of today


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm suffering with pneumonia so forgive me if you're being factitious but how bout Bodhi? He's probably the most genuine generous breeder around.


And maybe, probably, others. (BOG?) Good point. I have several Bodhi crosses and have considered grabbing some packs but haven’t done it. I was being cynical. You have inspired me to support them directly. The number of strains is a bit overwhelming but I have identified a few I would like in their lineup.

I guess I meant; The retail seed game is sort of a clusterfuck, overall. Wouldn’t you agree? Lots of snake oil, bush league business practices and fuck-and-run behavior out there

So sorry you’re ill, I am a big baby about being sick, heal well.


----------



## typoerror (Sep 28, 2018)

In a tent, soil grown terp bombs! Watered down hydro can't compete. 

O.B.S. day 7something. I'm letting her them go long to make sure her seeds are completely cooked


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> ​First; If you wanna get rid of any of that Tony Green gear, let me know, I never pulled the trigger on the Gorilla Bubble line but it looked pretty great...was it bunk? PM me the tldr, I don’t know details of that particular drama yet


Synopsis: He became un[gorilla]glued [ get it?] in his first thread that RIU killed because of it. That was a couple years ago, but I've been teasing a plot twist on CP thread for a spell. Possible update soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

typoerror said:


> In a tent, soil grown terp bombs! Watered down hydro can't compete.
> 
> O.B.S. day 7something. I'm letting her them go long to make sure her seeds are completely cooked
> View attachment 4207136 View attachment 4207137 View attachment 4207138


Love your pics, nice grow. I don’t love the soil vs hydro holy war rhetoric, we might as well argue about HID vs LED while we’re are it. We should all, myself included, make an effort to leave that shit to the hellish threads dedicated to those subjects that are littering every cannabis forum, in my opinion.

(~_Three weeks of veg, first round of OBS from clone cough cough)

I could not resist...damn..._


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> . I don’t love the soil vs hydro holy war rhetoric....


So was I wrong to assume that chem strains were bred specifically for the bubbly chemical reservoirs?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> So was I wrong to assume that chem strains were bred specifically for the bubbly chemical reservoirs?
> 
> View attachment 4207142


No, you are correct, Cap’n.
I have never done hydro before now, other than coco dtw, and holy shit I love these buckets. I love soil too, differently.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 28, 2018)

I've had my hydro/coco grown bud jars dived into over my organic buddies jars several times. It all comes down to the grower. Sure if you're running 1000 ppms in veg and 1200+ in flower then yeah that bud might be harsh but I typically flower out around 500-600 ppms and watered down is not the way I'd describe the terps I'm getting.

But it's all subjective anyway.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> PS* smuggle when there is snow/ice on the ground *or generally in-climate weather. If its storming you fuckin move with the wind. Never do it on popular days like weekends. And blend in with holiday traffic whenever possible.


Everything you've stated is solid advice...except this one. If the LEOs see someone traveling in shitty weather, they'll follow. Every single time. Do not ride dirty in bad weather. Everyone thinks cops don't want to stand out in that shit and give tickets but its just the opposite. Not to mention if you're not familiar with the road you risk getting hung up...or worse. 
During the summer its just the opposite especially weekends because they're too busy to be overly observant. 

I wouldn't kid ya. My work radio was programmed on the same frequencies as LE and fire.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything you've stated is solid advice...except this one. If the LEOs see someone traveling in shitty weather, they'll follow. Every single time. Do not ride dirty in bad weather. Everyone thinks cops don't want to stand out in that shit and give tickets but its just the opposite. Not to mention if you're not familiar with the road you risk getting hung up...or worse.
> During the summer its just the opposite especially weekends because they're too busy to be overly observant.
> 
> I wouldn't kid ya. My work radio was programmed on the same frequencies as LE and fire.


When the weather is shitty here the patrol cops are busy with wrecks, pretty much all of them. They don’t have the staff to do traps except the bulls at State borders, and I don’t play with any of that. It is also true here that they are often busy on summer weekends; with drunk assholes and parties and stuff. Busy patrol cars are my favorite patrol cars.

Lots of fatality and injury crashes when there is a foot of snow and ice on the highways.

Disclaimer; I don’t and never have smuggled shit, and this is not advice.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything you've stated is solid advice...except this one. If the LEOs see someone traveling in shitty weather, they'll follow. Every single time. Do not ride dirty in bad weather. Everyone thinks cops don't want to stand out in that shit and give tickets but its just the opposite. Not to mention if you're not familiar with the road you risk getting hung up...or worse.
> During the summer its just the opposite especially weekends because they're too busy to be overly observant.
> 
> I wouldn't kid ya. My work radio was programmed on the same frequencies as LE and fire.


I will disagree based on word direct from the horses mouth and experience. They couldn't run as many plates and it is much harder in a down pour or when view is obscured to profile and they refused to risk their lives anymore than necessary (one of the main reasons they target the old and women). There were more cops in blizzards and ice but they were busy...very busy and they aren't interdiction. Each area could be different, but they 100% refused to go out in snow and ice (interdiction) and I never see them when it storms which was especially useful in Florida since it happens every other day or daily =) Now to buttress this you are an idiot if you are trying to do anything in a natural disaster or something similar lol...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> And maybe, probably, others. (BOG?) Good point. I have several Bodhi crosses and have considered grabbing some packs but haven’t done it. I was being cynical. You have inspired me to support them directly. The number of strains is a bit overwhelming but I have identified a few I would like in their lineup.
> 
> I guess I meant; The retail seed game is sort of a clusterfuck, overall. Wouldn’t you agree? Lots of snake oil, bush league business practices and fuck-and-run behavior out there
> 
> So sorry you’re ill, I am a big baby about being sick, heal well.


Yep. Forgot about BOG. That old dudes been around a while and his wife is the sweetest woman. 

Bodhi has the most vast collection of genetics of any breeder I've encountered. I might still have the link saved to a post he made yrs ago about his fridge. It went on for pages and pages. I cant remember if it was Seedbay or Breedbay. Could've been both as they both have tons of info on his lines, testers, males...pretty much everything. 
I used to be on the Bodhi thread frequently but I got hung up running way too many chems and chucks the last few months. I'll be posting there again soon though. I germed a new round of some old and new stuff.​
You're right, the seed game is full of all kinds of twisted fuckery. At the end the day though, I'm happy to be growing. Just gotta watch where ya drop the big money 


And thank you for the well wishes. A few more days of antibiotics and I'll be back to myself...somewhat.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I will disagree based on word direct from the horses mouth and experience. They couldn't run as many plates and it is much harder in a down pour or when view is obscured to profile and they refused to risk their lives anymore than necessary (one of the main reasons they target the old and women). There were more cops in blizzards and ice but they were busy...very busy and they aren't interdiction. Each area could be different, but they 100% refused to go out in snow and ice (interdiction) and I never see them when it storms which was especially useful in Florida since it happens every other day or daily =) Now to buttress this you are an idiot if you are trying to do anything in a natural disaster or something similar lol...


Thats just it. Each region is different. This board has members from all over the globe and when you refer to traveling in ice and snow no one is thinking of the Florida. They're thinking of where it actually snows, lol.
I worked EMS on scene along side law enforcement for many yrs. I've heard and listened their tactics and even gone toe to toe with a couple on scene who were compromising my patients safety.

I'm too sick to further debate and you don't have to believe me but around here, they stick out like a glowing neon sign.


Then again, few smuggle weed anymore so if someone is smuggling hard drugs IDGAF it they make it to their destination so its a moot point.

​


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. Forgot about BOG. That old dudes been around a while and his wife is the sweetest woman.
> 
> Bodhi has the most vast collection of genetics of any breeder I've encountered. I might still have the link saved to a post he made yrs ago about his fridge. It went on for pages and pages. I cant remember if it was Seedbay or Breedbay. Could've been both as they both have tons of info on his lines, testers, males...pretty much everything.
> I used to be on the Bodhi thread frequently but I got hung up running way too many chems and chucks the last few months. I'll be posting there again soon though. I germed a new round of some old and new stuff.​
> ...


Didn't i read you had some goji? Been wanting it for a min, even placed an order with Bud Aroma after reading all the reviews and threads. Some folks that were complaining really hard on the forum's were receiving there orders after several months, so i thought maybe! So 180 some odd dollars for goji and faceoff bx1 and 4 or 5 months and nothing not zip. Several emails , phone calls and lastly a letter, still nothing. What kinda people does that?


----------



## klx (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What kinda people does that?


Thieves.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> Ok heres my 2 cents.
> 
> Yes its completely fucked up to be using fake images. Yes if the cuts arent actually what they say they are that is also fucked. There has been some didgy shit going on it seems.
> 
> ...


2? a whole 2 strains were fire for you? thats awesome. How about 25 different ones, maybe you were selling off as legit cuts then YOU and your reputation came into play with all the fake pics you pasted to share, even if you didnt know they were fake. that would suck right? 
Or taking the time to clean up genetics is expensive, but worthwhile if fake to begin with? 
I have two super strains from GP also. Raindance and Shaq Candy. The other half packs remain forever in cold storage now.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I will disagree based on word direct from the horses mouth and experience. They couldn't run as many plates and it is much harder in a down pour or when view is obscured to profile and they refused to risk their lives anymore than necessary (one of the main reasons they target the old and women). There were more cops in blizzards and ice but they were busy...very busy and they aren't interdiction. Each area could be different, but they 100% refused to go out in snow and ice (interdiction) and I never see them when it storms which was especially useful in Florida since it happens every other day or daily =) Now to buttress this you are an idiot if you are trying to do anything in a natural disaster or something similar lol...


and the honest truth is, unless they think you are a big fish or have a red flag, popo don't really like to get out in the downpours, usually working wrecks and looking for drunks. At least in my area. Snitches are usually the one that cause the biggest ruckuses, not getting caught transporting, but rentals or uhauls or not having all paperwork ready if pulled over, all big mistakes. I still hear if you watch what you are doing, and take some precautions, the mail wagin is the best way, albeit not big ole biguns.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Show us the utility that you claim to have used to search the internet for pics that are identical greenpoint.
> That's some powerful shit!!!
> Did you scan pics of all his strains individually?
> 
> ...


you dont have to search the entire internet right....only until you find what you're looking for. Took 12 seconds for me to do a reverse search on the same pic to see the same thing Heisen sees. 

namaste


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> Yeah i get that. My point isnt to defend him. Im just saying dont race out and buy a pack of seeds that has not been tested just because it has wedding cake written on it yeah?
> 
> Tons of you all jumped on those seeds when they were released without testing. This is called speaking with your wallet and what it is saying is its ok to release untested genetics.


Bottom line, pictures sell. This isn't something new. I been collecting since before 9/11


somebodyhearted said:


> you dont have to search the entire internet right....only until you find what you're looking for. Took 12 seconds for me to do a reverse search on the same pic to see the same thing Heisen sees.
> 
> namaste


Yep, just right click on pic. Scroll to the last line which is Google Image Search. And click and there it is.
Damn Gu!
WTF? 
Take pics of what these seeds are you're selling. 
Don't use other growers pics. This is 2018 dude. 
This is gonna leave a mark.


----------



## 3AM (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Now you tell me ! However, Copper Orgi will conquer the weed world. seeriyus biz.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hard to do when you're freaking out, man. View attachment 4207121


I thoroughly enjoy your use of Ash gifs.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Everything you've stated is solid advice...except this one. If the LEOs see someone traveling in shitty weather, they'll follow. Every single time. Do not ride dirty in bad weather. Everyone thinks cops don't want to stand out in that shit and give tickets but its just the opposite. Not to mention if you're not familiar with the road you risk getting hung up...or worse.
> During the summer its just the opposite especially weekends because they're too busy to be overly observant.
> 
> I wouldn't kid ya. My work radio was programmed on the same frequencies as LE and fire.


Thanks for the advice. However, I must say that I've seen on YouTube videos made by an ex drug interdiction officer who became a stoner and actually released DVD's trying to help other stoners not get busted. He specifically said that one should always try to travel with it in the rain. Of course, he didn't say extreme weather, and I can see why the police might think it was odd if you were traveling in extreme weather. But in rain that wouldn't look too abnormal at all.

Also, I should mention another thing that he said. He looked for bumper stickers that would indicate someone who was a church-goer or something that indicated somebody was not a stoner. He would pull those people over thinking that they might put the bumper sticker there to throw the police off. These guys are not stupid.


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont buy shit from logic and i havent spent over a thousand dollars with Logic,If you can cough up a receipt stating otherwise Ill fly out to CO and kiss Gu's ass.
> Not sure what this has to do with Greenpoint seeds other than the fact im a moderator on THC Farmer forum which is not the seed store.You have no idea the connections i have made over there and people i deal with.If you saw my mom room right now you would be over there asking logic to be a mod to.As a matter of fact message me your resume i think a spot just opened up.I can make that happen for you.
> as a matter of fact
> Why dont you head over to the Greenpoint forum and let everyone know about the fake pics or ICMAG greenpoint thread.exactly my point,Not my monkeys not my circus.


You don’t post about logic is the point. Why treat gu differently? It’s hypocritical to me


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. Forgot about BOG. That old dudes been around a while and his wife is the sweetest woman.
> 
> Bodhi has the most vast collection of genetics of any breeder I've encountered. I might still have the link saved to a post he made yrs ago about his fridge. It went on for pages and pages. I cant remember if it was Seedbay or Breedbay. Could've been both as they both have tons of info on his lines, testers, males...pretty much everything.
> I used to be on the Bodhi thread frequently but I got hung up running way too many chems and chucks the last few months. I'll be posting there again soon though. I germed a new round of some old and new stuff.​
> ...


As I'm collecting genetics this year, I've been eyeing bogs stuff. I was looking at Instagram pictures, and the Lifesaver sounded really good to me, but the pictures of it pretty much look like home grown Mexican schwag, not frosty at all. A few pages back someone posted that they had grown that Lifesaver and it was just really bad. From what I can tell it seems that the sour bubble is pretty much his top, but he's honest about the fact that it is prone to mold and mildew. However, Swami seeds used bogs blue moon rocks in one of his lines, so it must apparently be pretty good. But, if I remember correctly, in the seed description, Swami says there were intersex issues and the blue moon rocks had to be culled after a lengthy process to some avail.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

klx said:


> Thieves.


Which accounts for approximately half of all people, at least half of the time.


NoWaistedSpace said:


> Bottom line, pictures sell. This isn't something new. I been collecting since before 9/11
> 
> Yep, just right click on pic. Scroll to the last line which is Google Image Search. And click and there it is.
> Damn Gu!
> ...


I see web developers doing shit like this all the time, sometimes business owners are not aware, but usually they are willfully being cheap asses about content. In this case, I feel there are too many red flags to be an accident. I noticed a long time ago the Blizzard Bush pic was a shot of Pura Vida, I think it was straight from Bodhi, but that seemed okay to me and I didn’t dig further. But then Heisen got wound up about the veracity of Gu~’s cuts, and did the digging.

You are an abrasive motherfucker, @Heisengrow, you spell like shit and you sound like a backwater hick on youtube, I hate tattoos and biker culture and that whole scene, (I grew up around it and my stepdad is an artist who had a tattoo shop for about a decade.) I also fucking hate Florida except for the fish and reptiles, I guess I just have a strong distaste for Floridians, and you don’t even smoke weed...but in spite of my vast personal prejudces against almost everything about your world; I’ll be damned if your brain doesn’t work just fine and you bring real value to a lot of threads, including this one. Thanks for putting weight behind your assertions by doing a little research. I have a lot of respect for that, sincerely. (Your YouTube channel is actually pretty cool, I am fucking with you, the part about hating tattoo culture is true, but keep up the work on the channel.)

Misrepresentation of hot hype-strains using totally unrelated pics? Not cool, GPS. Taking pictures is hard, growing takes a lot of time, everyone loves a chance at a cash grab but at what cost, long term? Is GPS a real grown up company or a fly by night racket? I don’t think the trend looks good at the moment. I like a lot of folks in this thread, I love some of the girls I popped from GPS, but I am definitely done sending them any money until something changes. We are even looking for a different CBD product supplier, on principle. Sad and surprising


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> you sound like a backwater hick on youtube, but I’ll be damned if your brain doesn’t work just fine


It's funny that you say this. After growing up in Washington state, and then spending my adult life in the southeast, it's funny how many of us perceive people with southern accents as not being smart, but I know from direct experience that some people that sound like complete hicks are some of the most intelligent, creative, and ingenious people I've ever met.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Which accounts for approximately half of all people, at least half of the time.
> 
> I see web developers doing shit like this all the time, sometimes business owners are not aware, but usually they are willfully being cheap asses about content. In this case, I feel there are too many red flags to be an accident. I noticed a long time ago the Blizzard Bush pic was a shot of Pura Vida, I think it was straight from Bodhi, but that seemed okay to me and I didn’t dig further. But then Heisen got wound up about it and did the digging.
> 
> ...


In a time of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act.
you're one honest sunofabitch and I love you for it


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It's funny that you say this. After growing up in Washington state, and then spending my adult life in the southeast, it's funny how many of us perceive people with southern accents as not being smart, but I know from direct experience that some people that sound like complete hicks are some of the most intelligent, creative, and ingenious people I've ever met.


It is absolutely true, I am just trying to fuck with the man a touch. Plenty of hicks in the northwest too, they sound different but they are not smarter.

British accents are the opposite of this, I have met some real morons who speak the queen’s English and it is weirdly easy to assume they are smart.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> In a time of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act.
> you're one honest sunofabitch and I love you for it


I try, I really do. Big love back at you!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


Porch light or sprinkler timer? I think it is just a really old on/off timer. Long time no see!


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and the honest truth is, unless they think you are a big fish or have a red flag, popo don't really like to get out in the downpours, usually working wrecks and looking for drunks. At least in my area. Snitches are usually the one that cause the biggest ruckuses, not getting caught transporting, but rentals or uhauls or not having all paperwork ready if pulled over, all big mistakes. I still hear if you watch what you are doing, and take some precautions, the mail wagin is the best way, albeit not big ole biguns.


Interesting conversations ya'll are having. Back in the day I felt like I was a small fish and wanted to stay that way.
I was never in it for the money, I loved weed and didn't want to pay for it. Being in Oklahoma smoking weed in the 60s 70s was a huge risk in its self. I learned how to get around the dangers, by being myself happy, outgoing, friendly and not paranoid, always giving the cops a nod or wave. That said I tried to always be mindful and cautious of what I was doing. Kinda stepped things up when I was stationed in Germany early 70s. A few of us in the barracks were slinging kilos of hash, again free smoke. Keys of some of the best hash in the world for $800 US dollars. Turned it all day for a $10 6 gram chunk...I never made a dime but smoked a shit ton of it. 
Moved to OR in 75 and got lucky and met this old hippy that was selling some of the best stuff around at the time.
We really hit it off, both of us having the same mind set to not be greedy and spread the weed. He would not let anyone into his circle unless they were laid back and confident of them selves, and had this same mind set. He offered the best deal around and expected it to be passed along the same way. Was a pretty sweet deal from 77 to 88 kept a good head, remained me and never and issue. Then his kid got busted selling at his JH school (had been heisting his dads shit). Talked a little too much and that was the end of that, daddy did a few years away and we kinda lost touch. Fast forward 30 years later absolutely blown away by the changes.
Never thought I'd be where I am today, in a legal state growing lbs of some of some top quality for me and mine.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

my guess...a timer for the hot water tank


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Porch light or sprinkler timer? I think it is just a really old on/off timer. Long time no see!



Dude this house has all the latest upgrades. Any chance it could be something else? Really this looks insanely stupid here. Everything is digital and recently upgraded within the past few years. Any chance this thing could burn down my house?


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


Looks like a version of this
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Intermatic-T101-Series-40-Amp-125-Volt-SPST-24-Hour-Mechanical-Time-Switch-with-Indoor-Enclosure-T101D89/100151619

Basically a heavy-duty integrated timer used for the purpose of power saving.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

ha! maybe the dude was growing there lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Dude this house has all the latest upgrades. Any chance it could be something else? Really this looks insanely stupid here. Everything is digital and recently upgraded within the past few years. Any chance this thing could burn down my house?


Trippy, But that’s my guess. Or a bomb.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Trippy, But that’s my guess. Or a bomb.


Who would i contact to inspect it if it is a bomb?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 29, 2018)

Well as @Gu~ pointed out , the value of theses packs are dropping & fast 


$30 each 
$100 for 4 
Take the lot for $20 a pack n free shipping .


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Trippy, But that’s my guess. Or a bomb.


This ticking noise has me worried. No way in hell that belongs in this upgraded house. This house is all top of the mother f'ing line


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Who would i contact to inspect it if it is a bomb?


its not a bomb.
call a local electrician for the win


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Who would i contact to inspect it if it is a bomb?


Oh my God, it's not a bomb. It's just an integrated timer. It's not dangerous at all, don't worry about that. You can easily just cut the power and bypass it. Of course if you're not comfortable doing that, call an electrician.


----------



## growslut (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


That is a timer. We have that exact one on our pool. And they are very loud as it ticks!

To turn it off, flip the lever at the bottom from the right to the left. Sometimes--not sure why--but these machines are designed to jam the lever and prevent the lever from turning off. If your lever seems stuck then lift the yellow part with numbers and pull it towards you. Then slightly twist to set a new time and release and doing that will release the lever below. Then you should be able to turn it off and that should stop the clicking.

Edit: I guess before you turn it off, probably be best to figure out what it is connected to?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Well as @Gu~ pointed out , the value of theses packs are dropping & fast
> 
> 
> $30 each
> ...


Ouch, that’s going to sting, lol. It is getting cold down here, must be an arctic wind coming out of Canadia


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

so is Gu's cake n chem a keeper on its own? I see a couple dudes saying they really want to grow it in the review section(wff?) 
anyone?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> its not a bomb.
> call a local electrician for the win


Lol sorry, @sourgummy, not trying to freak you out. Home inspector or electrician, I think too.


growslut said:


> That is a timer. We have that exact one on our pool. And they are very loud as it ticks!
> 
> To turn it off, flip the lever at the bottom from the right to the left. Sometimes--not sure why--but these machines are designed to jam the lever and prevent the lever from turning off. If your lever seems stuck then lift the yellow part with numbers and pull it towards you. Then slightly twist to set a new time and release and doing that will release the lever below. Then you should be able to turn it off and that should stop the clicking.
> 
> Edit: I guess before you turn it off, probably be best to figure out what it is connected to?


Knowledge! Fanx!


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Dude this house has all the latest upgrades. Any chance it could be something else? Really this looks insanely stupid here. Everything is digital and recently upgraded within the past few years. Any chance this thing could burn down my house?


Sprinkler timer probably


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol sorry, @sourgummy, not trying to freak you out. Home inspector or electrician, I think too.
> 
> Knowledge! Fanx!


Ok I can assure you guys just due to the noise this creates, it would not be in the house. Not this nice of a house. The person has upgraded everything and this would not go un-changed if it is possible. Is there newer technology for these things?


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

That timer is located in a bedroom.


----------



## growslut (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Who would i contact to inspect it if it is a bomb?


Upon closer inspection, it just might be a bomb. You better call the bomb squad, the FBI, Homeland Security and your phone provider. Just to be sure …


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


I used to work with those all the time as stated above they are an old school timer. Most of ours were wired to the line side of the timer straight from a breaker then from the load side to a set of contactors for the actual switching of the lighting circuuits. If your panel was updated properly it should be labeled. If it's a viable working system should be able to just change out for a modern timer.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I used to work with those all the time as stated above they are an old school timer. Most of ours were wired to the line side of the timer straight from a breaker then from the load side to a set of contactors for the actual switching of the lighting circuuits. If your panel was updated properly it should be labeled. If it's a viable working system should be able to just change out for a modern timer.


Thanks for the info. When would the like last year these things would have been used then? That is my idea here. The entire house was rebuilt just like 5 years ago. So why the hell is this piece of crap re-put here?


----------



## growslut (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ok I can assure you guys just due to the noise this creates, it would not be in the house. Not this nice of a house. The person has upgraded everything and this would not go un-changed if it is possible. Is there newer technology for these things?




you got an answer

take it somewhere else


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> so is Gu's cake n chem a keeper on its own? I see a couple dudes saying they really want to grow it in the review section(wff?)
> anyone?


This is the problem with untested gear. Literally nobody has grown it, so who knows? People just want it because it’s a cheap “Wedding Cake” cross.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Thanks for the info. When would the like last year these things would have been used then? That is my idea here. The entire house was rebuilt just like 5 years ago. So why the hell is this piece of crap re-put here?


Says exterior lighting in the box cover next to the timer? Do you have exterior lighting that does or doesn't work.
Like I said I would start in the panel, if not marked maybe start flipping breakers carefully to find the feed. People do weird shit trying retro things in, that being in a bedroom it's probably on that circuit??


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Thanks for the info. When would the like last year these things would have been used then? That is my idea here. The entire house was rebuilt just like 5 years ago. So why the hell is this piece of crap re-put here?


You can probably still buy that style of timer these days. They aren't crap, they are solid mechanical timers darn near bullet proof. Just ugly and loud...good luck. Someone with a bit of electrical experience should be able to figure that out fairly easy.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> It's funny that you say this. After growing up in Washington state, and then spending my adult life in the southeast, it's funny how many of us perceive people with southern accents as not being smart, but I know from direct experience that some people that sound like complete hicks are some of the most intelligent, creative, and ingenious people I've ever met.


I have a good friend that has been on Jerry Springer Show. 
Twice! lol
I sound just like her accent.


----------



## sourgummy (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Says exterior lighting in the box cover next to the timer? Do you have exterior lighting that does or doesn't work.
> Like I said I would start in the panel, if not marked maybe start flipping breakers carefully to find the feed. People do weird shit trying retro things in, that being in a bedroom it's probably on that circuit??



Ok I think I figured out an easy sound solution to my possible but not yet confirmed issue. So I need to figure out what time that timer will turn on whatever it does, and then pay attention to the house lighting to see where it leads.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> so is Gu's cake n chem a keeper on its own? I see a couple dudes saying they really want to grow it in the review section(wff?)
> anyone?


only reviews I hardly ever see are kids writing a review on how the seeds look, how fire they are gonna be, etc. Lubda and others have given real reviews and reports, but those website kids reports irritate me to no end.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ok I can assure you guys just due to the noise this creates, it would not be in the house. Not this nice of a house. The person has upgraded everything and this would not go un-changed if it is possible. Is there newer technology for these things?


what about a pool or hottub?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a good friend that has been on Jerry Springer Show.
> Twice! lol
> I sound just like her accent.


Have that accent, lived in WI, yankees asking me all the time, you not from here, are you, to which I would reply, couple miles south, lol. TBH, I heard more bullshit about yankees hating the south, than I ever heard living in the south about yankees, other than, he's a yankee.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


Its a mechanical timer. They sell them at lowes. Used for lighting. Probably for xmas lights. Or someone that lived there before growing.

I have about 25 of those.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ok I can assure you guys just due to the noise this creates, it would not be in the house. Not this nice of a house. The person has upgraded everything and this would not go un-changed if it is possible. Is there newer technology for these things?


If its ticking it's no good. Theres a hole right above the yellow circle stick your pinky in it. Theres a small gear that turns really slow. You can feel it. If its.not turning itd garbage. And you can buy those every where. They make digital and mechanical still. That's not old.


----------



## SSGrower (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There are some that's had a difficult time w/ you for a long time, no doubt. I think your points are valid, and the picture reveal....shadang! I don't know how that gets defended. It's pretty disappointing to a lot of good people I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> There are some that's had a difficult time w/ you for a long time, no doubt. I think your points are valid, and the picture reveal....shadang! I don't know how that gets defended. It's pretty disappointing to a lot of good people I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So more Keneth Lay than Bill Gates?


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Who would i contact to inspect it if it is a bomb?


No bro it’s a old sprinkler timer I’ve seen them multiple times fixing houses just disconnect the power lines and your all set


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> No bro it’s a old sprinkler timer I’ve seen them multiple times fixing houses just disconnect and power lines and your all set


It's not a sprinkler timer. Those are designed for lighting. Usually they run into a lighting contactor.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

You can still buy them at lowes and home depot.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


Old Intermatic timer.
Notable for it's reliability because of steel construction of the mechanism and ability to handle higher amperage loads without melting.
My guess is it is used to control a streetlight for security based on the partial words "exterior light" I can make out on the hard wired box connected to it.

https://www.amazon.com/Intermatic-T101-Hour-Dial-Timer/dp/B00002N5FN?psc=1

Used to be common to use these for HID indoor growers.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

it uses power if its ticking


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It's not a sprinkler timer. Those are designed for lighting. Usually they run into a lighting contactor.


Yea I replied before reading the rest of the answers around here those exact timers are tied into sprinkler systems all the time( which is why I suggested that) but if it’s placed in a bed room it’s probably not hooked to the sprinklers.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Didn't i read you had some goji? Been wanting it for a min, even placed an order with Bud Aroma after reading all the reviews and threads. Some folks that were complaining really hard on the forum's were receiving there orders after several months, so i thought maybe! So 180 some odd dollars for goji and faceoff bx1 and 4 or 5 months and nothing not zip. Several emails , phone calls and lastly a letter, still nothing. What kinda people does that?


POS thieves do that! I probably would've bought those too based on lineage.

I don't know if this will help and I haven't finished my chucks (Goji x 3 Chems and Goji x Star Dawg IX) but I can shoot ya a pm when they're done. Amos also has those fiery looking Orgis.

The girls I found in the first few seeds look similar to all the other Gojis but I found this one when I germed the rest of my pack las fall. The calyxes are huge. This is just one of several tops. 
I really like it but it doesn't yield as well as past Gojis I've run hence why I dug out the back up pack.
I don't think GP has the Goji cross any more (the name escapes me) but Bodhis cut of Purple Goji f2 is insane. Maybe look into some work he's done with those?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Hey guys, have had a long break for me. However, in a new house at the moment and I found this crazy loud ticking noise coming from this box/picture I posted below. Thing is so loud, damn. This house is super upgraded and very very nice. I highly doubt this technology matches the house. Any ideas what this thing is??? The light switch next to it that I am guessing controls it, shows that it is in the off position. So it should absolutely not be ticking. The people working on the house who have done all upgrades/built the house, really are very good and know what they are doing. Please help me figure this out if it is anything to need fixing asap. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4207278


As others have said, that is a mechanical timer. A heavy duty mechanical timer. I doubt that timer even works because it should have 2 of the timer start/stop devices on the dial. There is only one (at the ~5:30 pm time). These trigger the timer load to turn on or off at a certain time. You can manually turn it on or off with the silver lever just below the dial - just push it to the right and it will turn on whatever it is wired to, push left and it will turn it off. Since the box next to the timer is labeled exterior lights, I would suspect it should be controlling those.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

yeah, mechanical timer installed in bedroom is interesting to me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

growslut said:


> That is a timer. We have that exact one on our pool. And they are very loud as it ticks!
> 
> To turn it off, flip the lever at the bottom from the right to the left. Sometimes--not sure why--but these machines are designed to jam the lever and prevent the lever from turning off. If your lever seems stuck then lift the yellow part with numbers and pull it towards you. Then slightly twist to set a new time and release and doing that will release the lever below. Then you should be able to turn it off and that should stop the clicking.
> 
> Edit: I guess before you turn it off, probably be best to figure out what it is connected to?


LOL, I was going to reply but then read your response. We had that exact same thing for our pool and I believe it was also part of the system that ran the irrigations lines to the flower beds.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Have that accent, lived in WI, yankees asking me all the time, you not from here, are you, to which I would reply, couple miles south, lol. TBH, I heard more bullshit about yankees hating the south, than I ever heard living in the south about yankees, other than, he's a yankee.


I live on pretty much the Union and Confederate battle line. My ancestors came up the Appalachian Trail, settled in the NC,Ky,4th gen, Grandfather most likely worked with surveyors for George Washington's mapping of Chief Cornstalk 's land and other tribes along the Ohio River 1790's -1805 I have the Jerry Springer "Golden Voice" for sure. lol


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I live on pretty much the Union and Confederate battle line. My ancestors came up the Appalachian Trail, settled in the NC,Ky,4th gen, Grandfather most likely worked with surveyors for George Washington's mapping of Chief Cornstalk 's land and other tribes along the Ohio River 1790's -1805 I have the Jerry Springer "Golden Voice" for sure. lol



lol....then I get one of those monthly updates from ancestrycom and my whole past changes along with my nationality...wtf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Which accounts for approximately half of all people, at least half of the time.
> 
> I see web developers doing shit like this all the time, sometimes business owners are not aware, but usually they are willfully being cheap asses about content. In this case, I feel there are too many red flags to be an accident. I noticed a long time ago the Blizzard Bush pic was a shot of Pura Vida, I think it was straight from Bodhi, but that seemed okay to me and I didn’t dig further. But then Heisen got wound up about the veracity of Gu~’s cuts, and did the digging.
> 
> ...


https://www.thecbdistillery.com/cbd-shop/?slug=tinctures


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I live on pretty much the Union and Confederate battle line. My ancestors came up the Appalachian Trail, settled in the NC,Ky,4th gen, Grandfather most likely worked with surveyors for George Washington's mapping of Chief Cornstalk 's land and other tribes along the Ohio River 1790's -1805 I have the Jerry Springer "Golden Voice" for sure. lol


I literally live 200 yards from the Mason dixon line.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Porch light or sprinkler timer? I think it is just a really old on/off timer. Long time no see!


Probably a timer for an electric water heater. 

They pay for themselves fairly quickly.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Thanks for the advice. However, I must say that I've seen on YouTube videos made by an ex drug interdiction officer who became a stoner and actually released DVD's trying to help other stoners not get busted. He specifically said that one should always try to travel with it in the rain. Of course, he didn't say extreme weather, and I can see why the police might think it was odd if you were traveling in extreme weather. But in rain that wouldn't look too abnormal at all.
> 
> Also, I should mention another thing that he said. He looked for bumper stickers that would indicate someone who was a church-goer or something that indicated somebody was not a stoner. He would pull those people over thinking that they might put the bumper sticker there to throw the police off. These guys are not stupid.


I don't know about YT. I'm just going off yrs of personal experience that comes from both sides of the fence. Rain wasn't really brought into the convo unil later on.

If people want to believe that cops don't want to stand out in inclement weather that cool, but its incorrect. That's when they're most active trying to keep the road safe and open. 

Besides, how and when you travel isn't the biggest factor in getting caught. The biggest mistake that'll fuck ya comes from letting others know when you're on a run.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> So more Keneth Lay than Bill Gates?


Bill Gates was a piece of shit.
He may have changed now that he's old but in his day, he was a cut throat businessman who willfully broke the law on a regular basis.

Just look at the plethora of settlements microsoft was forced to pay...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know about YT. I'm just going off yrs of personal experience that comes from both sides of the fence. Rain wasn't really brought into the convo unil later on.
> 
> If people want to believe that cops don't want to stand out in inclement weather that cool, but its incorrect. That's when they're most active trying to keep the road safe and open.
> 
> Besides, how and when you travel isn't the biggest factor in getting caught. The biggest mistake that'll fuck ya comes from letting others know when you're on a run.


I would never suggest they aren’t working during that time, just that municipal cops around here aren’t as able to play the wolfpack profiling game when weather is bad and accidents are happening. 

I have no personal interest in how to smuggle anything anywhere, but I hate to see people getting popped and going to prison for moving a little weed across town in a prohibition state, shit is sad.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Tried to quote ChunkyStool link post and it won't let me per the CBD stuff. 

not sure where you at, but be careful as in one state Im close to, the big cities started shutting down the places selling CBD, contrary to popular belief it is not legal in all fifty, a few states still have it scheduled and just yesterday or day before, when Big Pharma announced their new med with just a compound of CBD, they rescheduled the compound, but not CBD. I guess you can send anything in the mail, but dollars to donuts, the cbd oil will be their next target. jmo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I would never suggest they aren’t working during that time, just that municipal cops around here aren’t as able to play the wolfpack profiling game when weather is bad and accidents are happening.
> 
> I have no personal interest in how to smuggle anything anywhere, but I hate to see people getting popped and going to prison for moving a little weed across town in a prohibition state, shit is sad.


The best way to deal with the police is to avoid talking to them.
If you pay attention to your driving (especially speed) and don't look conspicuous, there's a very good chance you won't get pulled over.

I got profiled back in 2005 driving south from St Louis in a rental car.
It was funny.

First question they ask is always "is this your vehicle", even though they already know it isn't. 
It didn't take long to figure out I wasn't moving drugs.
They made up a bullshit excuse about me "hugging the center line", then let us go without even searching the trunk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Tried to quote ChunkyStool link post and it won't let me per the CBD stuff.
> 
> not sure where you at, but be careful as in one state Im close to, the big cities started shutting down the places selling CBD, contrary to popular belief it is not legal in all fifty, a few states still have it scheduled and just yesterday or day before, when Big Pharma announced their new med with just a compound of CBD, they rescheduled the compound, but not CBD. I guess you can send anything in the mail, but dollars to donuts, the cbd oil will be their next target. jmo


CBD is messing with big pharma money. 

Heaven forbid people find a cheaper and better way to heal themselves...


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The best way to deal with the police is to avoid talking to them.
> If you pay attention to your driving (especially speed) and don't look conspicuous, there's a very good chance you won't get pulled over.
> 
> I got profiled back in 2005 driving south from St Louis in a rental car.
> ...


that city is the one closing down the CBD sellers. MO cops don't need a reason to pull you over and they'll try the license plate light out, then when next to your car, why your eyes so red, whats that I smell, etc. Reason is so many dumb motherfuckers are driving around with no ins, expired tags, etc. And I44 is a main thoroughfare for transporting. But the speeding, or crossing center lane, or any of your lights out, liable to be talkin to em. Powers that be aren't liking that its looking like MO will pass their MMJ law, by the size of the movement, etc. Thanks to Oregon, whose model they tried to copy, and Dan Viets, who I hate NORML, but he's been on that board for so long, he's finally trying to do it right.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know about YT. I'm just going off yrs of personal experience that comes from both sides of the fence. Rain wasn't really brought into the convo unil later on.
> 
> If people want to believe that cops don't want to stand out in inclement weather that cool, but its incorrect. That's when they're most active trying to keep the road safe and open.
> 
> Besides, how and when you travel isn't the biggest factor in getting caught. The biggest mistake that'll fuck ya comes from letting others know when you're on a run.


If they haven't got their ticket quota and it's close to the end of the month. Depends on officers experience too. Younger officers are trying to make a name. It's really a roll of the dice if you get caught or not. 9/11 started the surveilence age. They know everything about everyone now. Got our own drone hovering over us.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> If they haven't got their ticket quota and it's close to the end of the month. Depends on officers experience too. Younger officers are trying to make a name. It's really a roll of the dice if you get caught or not. 9/11 started the surveilence age. They know everything about everyone now. Got our own drone hovering over us.


no offense, but half the new motherfuckers are ex military just chompin at the bit. Come back from the bullshit wars with that same mindset.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/debraborchardt/2017/08/02/people-who-use-cannabis-cbd-products-stop-taking-traditional-medicines/#567b8cfb2817


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> that city is the one closing down the CBD sellers. MO cops don't need a reason to pull you over and they'll try the license plate light out, then when next to your car, why your eyes so red, whats that I smell, etc. Reason is so many dumb motherfuckers are driving around with no ins, expired tags, etc. And I44 is a main thoroughfare for transporting. But the speeding, or crossing center lane, or any of your lights out, liable to be talkin to em. Powers that be aren't liking that its looking like MO will pass their MMJ law, by the size of the movement, etc. Thanks to Oregon, whose model they tried to copy, and Dan Viets, who I hate NORML, but he's been on that board for so long, he's finally trying to do it right.


I'm not surprised. 
MO is backward when it comes to cannabis. 
Fucking dumb shits have the religious stick up their ass. 

That's why I don't live there anymore.

I grew up in Greene county -- which is featured on Live PD just about every week.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not surprised.
> MO is backward when it comes to cannabis.
> Fucking dumb shits have the religious stick up their ass.
> 
> ...


oh shit, have you seen the new crime stats for spfd. They are becoming the new Lou. They are, but i do hear of folks gonna try the hemp thing. I take it you are not an Assembly of God fan, lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> that city is the one closing down the CBD sellers. MO cops don't need a reason to pull you over and they'll try the license plate light out, then when next to your car, why your eyes so red, whats that I smell, etc. Reason is so many dumb motherfuckers are driving around with no ins, expired tags, etc. And I44 is a main thoroughfare for transporting. But the speeding, or crossing center lane, or any of your lights out, liable to be talkin to em. Powers that be aren't liking that its looking like MO will pass their MMJ law, by the size of the movement, etc. Thanks to Oregon, whose model they tried to copy, and Dan Viets, who I hate NORML, but he's been on that board for so long, he's finally trying to do it right.


MO sounds like a fuckin shitshow from up here in the woodland empire. Palouse, dig?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> oh shit, have you seen the new crime stats for spfd. They are becoming the new Lou. They are, but i do hear of folks gonna try the hemp thing. I take it you are not an Assembly of God fan, lol


Springfield has changed a lot.
The south side is where all the growth is, and it's moving toward Nixa.
North side of town is now ghetto.

I'm not fond of AGs, but always hit the bass pro outlet when I'm in town.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Have that accent, lived in WI, yankees asking me all the time, you not from here, are you, to which I would reply, couple miles south, lol. TBH, I heard more bullshit about yankees hating the south, than I ever heard living in the south about yankees, other than, he's a yankee.


I would also like to add to this, that from my experience, the southerners I know are much less racist than Northerners that I know. Contrary to popular belief


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> MO sounds like a fuckin shitshow from up here in the inland empire.


remember the old vid on you tube with the ex dea guy or someone telling people to just get out of car with keys and not say anything? Try that in MO, first, they'll bring the dog and he may or may not hit on the car. Then, they'll take you downtown for questioning, while have impounded your car. Your questioning or hold will last till they are done with your car. It is truly fucked up in cities. And your lawyer won't be able to get anything done about it. Meth heads and cooks and synthetics really ruined it, they don't believe anything anymore. But after AR passed their mmj, hopefully mo will to in NOV. at least its a grow your own mmj amendment


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

friends and lovers=the most likely cause of incarceration


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Springfield has changed a lot.
> The south side is where all the growth is, and it's moving toward Nixa.
> North side of town is now ghetto.
> 
> I'm not fond of AGs, but always hit the bass pro outlet when I'm in town.


that new wonders of wildlife is a tad high priced, but way worth it. If you ever get a chance to visit. Downtown and North sux in spfd. Shots fired or somebody shot every nite for a week, couple nights break, then started up again.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> POS thieves do that! I probably would've bought those too based on lineage.
> 
> I don't know if this will help and I haven't finished my chucks (Goji x 3 Chems and Goji x Star Dawg IX) but I can shoot ya a pm when they're done. Amos also has those fiery looking Orgis.
> 
> ...


purple mountain majesty is the one you're thinking of. still have a pack sitting around. one of the maverick as well which was the queen mother cut of goji.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The best way to deal with the police is to avoid talking to them.
> If you pay attention to your driving (especially speed) and don't look conspicuous, there's a very good chance you won't get pulled over.
> 
> I got profiled back in 2005 driving south from St Louis in a rental car.
> ...


Have to add that my friend who did drug interdiction also said they tended to pull people over who were going exactly the speed limit. He said it's wise to go 6 to 9 miles an hour above the speed limit to be more inconspicuous and reduce the chances of being pulled over. This is good advice just for avoiding speeding tickets too.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> purple mountain majesty is the one you're thinking of. still have a pack sitting around. one of the maverick as well which was the queen mother cut of goji.


Maverick is a decent buzz, but after a week cure, you just get the sweet/tart goji taste dusted with chem. Longer it cures, more chem, less goji. I would have maybe like one of the other cuts of goji, but thats just me. It did grow decent and had many golf balls, but again, potency was a tad lacking.imho


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The best way to deal with the police is to avoid talking to them.
> If you pay attention to your driving (especially speed) and don't look conspicuous, there's a very good chance you won't get pulled over.
> 
> I got profiled back in 2005 driving south from St Louis in a rental car.
> ...


Yep, I got pulled the other day and the first thing he asked me was whether or not it was my car. It was my girlfriends. He didn't search me though. I didn't have anything on me, I try to avoid ever driving with anything on me. I do have a medical marijuana card here in Florida so I'm allowed to carry vape pens which I do occasionally.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no offense, but half the new motherfuckers are ex military just chompin at the bit. Come back from the bullshit wars with that same mindset.


This is no joke. You hit the nail on the head. I once went through a DUI check with my girlfriend and I had a bag of really incredible weed in my trunk. They asked if they could search the car and I said okay, they searched the car and didn't find anything. Then they asked if they could look in the trunk and I said look, it's one in the morning we've been driving for 6 hours and I want to get going. No, you can't search the trunk. Well, like an idiot I had an expired registration sticker, this is when I was young and dumb. They said we're going to take you to jail for your expired registration sticker unless you let us search your trunk. I said take me to jail. They took me to jail, and my girlfriend took the car found a dirt road and stashed the weed, then came and bailed me out for $200. To add insult to injury, I had a pack of rolling papers in my pocket and they searched me and missed it. Can you believe that? Jesus


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> This is no joke. You hit the nail on the head. I once went through a DUI check with my girlfriend and I had a bag of really incredible weed in my trunk. They asked if they could search the car and I said okay, they searched the car and didn't find anything. Then they asked if they could look in the trunk and I said look, it's one in the morning we've been driving for 6 hours and I want to get going. No, you can't search the trunk. Well, like an idiot I had an expired registration sticker, this is when I was young and dumb. They said we're going to take you to jail for your expired registration sticker unless you let us search your trunk. I said take me to jail. They took me to jail, and my girlfriend took the car found a dirt road and stashed the weed, then came and bailed me out for $200. To add insult to injury, I had a pack of rolling papers in my pocket and they searched me and missed it. Can you believe that? Jesus


Mo would have charged you for paraphenalia for those papers, which is a worse charge in court than a small possession charge.Go figure, eh?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Have to add that my friend who did drug interdiction also said they tended to pull people over who were going exactly the speed limit. He said it's wise to go 6 to 9 miles an hour above the speed limit to be more inconspicuous and reduce the chances of being pulled over. This is good advice just for avoiding speeding tickets too.


I go slow in residential areas, basically right at 20, but 4-5 over in town and 6-9 pver on the open freeway, never had a speeding ticket or moving violation of any kind. Make sure your papers are in order, glass is clean and all the lights work..those are my rules of thumb. I have walked away from a lot of charges over the years by playing it ice cold with the po po, and avoiding their attention as a priority.


Bodyne said:


> Mo would have charged you for paraphenalia for those papers, which is a worse charge in court than a small possession charge.Go figure, eh?


​They can charge you for papers? Not even Idaho does that. Holy fuck MIssouri in its dumb ass, batman!
​


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I go slow in residential areas, basically right at 20, but 4-5 over in town and 6-9 pver on the open freeway, never had a speeding ticket or moving violation of any kind. Make sure your papers are in order, glass is clean and all the lights work..those are my rules of thumb. I have walked away from a lot of charges over the years by playing it ice cold with the po po, and avoiding their attention as a priority.
> 
> They can charge you for papers? Not even Idaho does that. Holy fuck MIssouri in its dumb ass, batman!


Yeah, not sure about everywhere else, but paraphernalia in Florida and North Carolina is a stricter charge then possession of weed. Actually, I'm talking about bowls. If they just find the papers and nothing else I'm not sure if they can charge you for that. I did have a friend in North Carolina that bought a pack of papers at a gas station, and a cop came in line behind him and saw it. The cop followed him out and demanded to search his car and busted him for weed. Prick. In Miami-Dade County, they just changed the rules so if you get caught with under 21 Grams it's $100 fine and that's it. Progress is slow but it's happening. Also, I got busted at a dead show in Charlotte for standing next to someone who was smoking a joint. I protested and the detective yelled at me and said he would swear in court that he saw me smoking it. I had not touched it. I went to court, and turns out it had been decriminalized. They gave me a $60 fine and nothing ever appeared on my record. My friend got busted for having a beer at the same show and he got an $80 fine.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Yeah, not sure about everywhere else, but paraphernalia in Florida and North Carolina is a stricter charge then possession of weed. Actually, I'm talking about bowls. If they just find the papers and nothing else I'm not sure if they can charge you for that. I did have a friend in North Carolina that bought a pack of papers at a gas station, and a cop came in line behind him and saw it. The cop followed him out and demanded to search his car and busted him for weed. Prick. In Miami-Dade County, they just changed the rules so if you get caught with under 21 Grams it's $100 fine and that's it. Progress is slow but it's happening. Also, I got busted at a dead show in Charlotte for standing next to someone who was smoking a joint. I protested and the detective yelled at me and said he would swear in court that he saw me smoking it. I had not touched it. I went to court, and turns out it had been decriminalized. They gave me a $60 fine and nothing ever appeared on my record. My friend got busted for having a beer at the same show and he got an $80 fine.


Paraphernalia is a bigger deal than a few grams here, too, if they find weed and papers you get a charge for the papers, but but it rarely sticks because some folks still roll tobacco cigarettes in these parts, so without the weed, no charge at all.

Cops, lawyers, judges, all just as lazy as anyone else about their jobs, they all go for the low hanging fruit, and the occasional whale when the boss makes them.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Paraphernalia is a bigger deal than a few grams here, if they find weed and papers you get a charge for the papers, but but it rarely sticks because some folks still roll tobacco cigarettes in these parts, so without the weed, no charge at all.


gives em a reason to search, hope you have some self rolled cig butts in ashtray. MO, if charged with both, they'll drop the weed charge and hit ya with paraphanalie charge, more fine


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gives em a reason to search, hope you have some self rolled cig butts in ashtray. MO, if charged with both, they'll drop the weed charge and hit ya with paraphanalie charge, more fine


Sounds great...not. I don’t mean to disparage your home state, but the insane cannabis laws, general violence in the civilians and extreme militarization of municipal law enforcement keeps me thinking “fuck every gram of all that shit” over and over.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 29, 2018)

I havnt seen any pics from the copper chem male Gu used a while back has anybody grown anything from that line?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Paraphernalia is a bigger deal than a few grams here, too, if they find weed and papers you get a charge for the papers, but but it rarely sticks because some folks still roll tobacco cigarettes in these parts, so without the weed, no charge at all.
> 
> Cops, lawyers, judges, all just as lazy as anyone else about their jobs, they all go for the low hanging fruit, and the occasional whale when the boss makes them.


my understanding is the papers without tobacco in them, as in prerolled, etc, they consider paraphenalia, but if tobacco in car or in preroll, can get out of it. Papers alone, you got some xplaining to do, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

kds710 said:


> I havnt seen any pics from the copper chem male Gu used a while back has anybody grown anything from that line?


got one going now in flower mode, budding up good, but its not colas, its golf balls, I guess cause I topped it. It stinks but is way more viney than the ChemD cut or the Chem4, but again, stardog was the fluke sat pheno out of two indica dom parents. Im more worried bout it never finishing under 4 months. But being a chemD fan, copper chem is dominated by the stardog, I don't think its the chem4 that vines like that. But they are vigorous bitches. Maybe gu should find another male and start using the stardog female, illuminati cut, or kk, guava, corey, something diff but same strain. LIke bodhi when he switches parents. jmo


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sounds great...not. I don’t mean to disparage your home state, but the insane cannabis laws, general violence in the civilians and extreme militarization of municipal law enforcement keeps me thinking “fuck every gram of all that shit” over and over.


if the mmj law passes and it looks like it will, it will change the game. Lawyers, drs, nurses, patients, kids, all are behind the movement.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I would never suggest they aren’t working during that time, just that municipal cops around here aren’t as able to play the wolfpack profiling game when weather is bad and accidents are happening.
> 
> I have no personal interest in how to smuggle anything anywhere, but I hate to see people getting popped and going to prison for moving a little weed across town in a prohibition state, shit is sad.


I probably should've have, but that's basically why I responded. I'd hate to see someone get popped for running a few lbs of weed. I didn't even touch on the "rental truck mud flap" statement which is an old myth. Its based off a single cops testimony about how he secured probable cause on a handful of traffickers already under investigation. He used everything from improper mudflaps to plate visibility. Commercial rentals don't purposely violate road hazard laws to conspire with the DEA, lol.
It funny how those old stories take on a life of their own.

And on the subject of poor weather. Years ago a ship bound for Nova Scotia loaded with several tons of hash had trouble navigating in a storm. They ended up in a harbor here. A shoot out ensued when approached by the Coast guard and Maritime police. In a panic they started unloading the cargo into the water. Thousands of 55gal drum barrels filled with hash went into the sea that night.
There was so much, they had to call on other ships to help fish it all out. The locals were going out in skiffs and pulling that shit out for wks.
In the end, a handful of people ended up in the pen. Most got away with their "treasure" but a few were busted. A close friend of Mr Tangs (another patch) received a 14yr sentence! Fucking harsh.


----------



## Sebud (Sep 29, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Dude this house has all the latest upgrades. Any chance it could be something else? Really this looks insanely stupid here. Everything is digital and recently upgraded within the past few years. Any chance this thing could burn down my house?


Its an off/on timer old school Have them replace it with a new digital or just by pass it if not wanted.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Synopsis: He became un[gorilla]glued [ get it?] in his first thread that RIU killed because of it. That was a couple years ago, but I've been teasing a plot twist on CP thread for a spell. Possible update soon.


I remember that thread Amos. And not to stir shit or hate on Tony but his remarks about gays (that's really putting it mildly) caused me to skip over his seeds. I suppose he could've been having a bad day (he was def. triggered) but I refuse to support anyone so openly homophobic. 


*steps off soap box again*


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I used to work with those all the time as stated above they are an old school timer. Most of ours were wired to the line side of the timer straight from a breaker then from the load side to a set of contactors for the actual switching of the lighting circuuits. If your panel was updated properly it should be labeled. If it's a viable working system should be able to just change out for a modern timer.


Just reading this and I was wondering when someone was gonna say they used these. I still have several of these , I used these for my light timer. Just mechanical and pretty heavy duty.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

out on road, truckers that see anything goin on in car/truck etc, will also turn you in. Car dealer buds have had briefcases in front seat and passed trucks amicably, and then get pulled over and first thing he wants to know is what's in briefcase. More than a couple of times. Don't trust them bastids either when passing, etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> out on road, truckers that see anything goin on in car/truck etc, will also turn you in. Car dealer buds have had briefcases in front seat and passed trucks amicably, and then get pulled over and first thing he wants to know is what's in briefcase. More than a couple of times. Don't trust them bastids either when passing, etc.


I don't think many realize they can see right down into your vehicle.
Hwy patrol also uses them to slow traffic if there's situation ahead. Truckers sometimes get a bad wrap but they save more lives then anyone else on the road...including EMS


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I used to work with those all the time as stated above they are an old school timer. Most of ours were wired to the line side of the timer straight from a breaker then from the load side to a set of contactors for the actual switching of the lighting circuuits. If your panel was updated properly it should be labeled. If it's a viable working system should be able to just change out for a modern timer.


Were you a Sparky in a past life, or still at it? We don't use those mechanical Intermatic timers anymore for lighting in California due to Title 24 regulations. Now we have to use 365 day astronomic time clocks...which of course are digital because they require programming...those old school ones were much easier.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't think many realize they can see right down into your vehicle.
> Hwy patrol also uses them to slow traffic if there's situation ahead. Truckers sometimes get a bad wrap but they save more lives then anyone else on the road...including EMS


have to agree to disagree, in this state, they had to pass a law to keep the bastards out of the left lane. Now you see em pulled over all the time for it. Its obvious most times, they line up beside each other going up hills with traffic behind them, just to fuck with ya. It works both ways, the truckers can call on the vehicles, the vehicles can call on the truckers. At least the HIpos got involved and stopped that nonsense or some of it. Truckers don't own the road, and many of them are fucked up in their own right, fudging logs, driving longer hrs, etc. No sympathy, you want to be a trucker, get along with everyone on the road.


----------



## Werp (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I probably should've have, but that's basically why I responded. I'd hate to see someone get popped for running a few lbs of weed. I didn't even touch on the "rental truck mud flap" statement which is an old myth. Its based off a single cops testimony about how he secured probable cause on a handful of traffickers already under investigation. He used everything from improper mudflaps to plate visibility. Commercial rentals don't purposely violate road hazard laws to conspire with the DEA, lol.
> It funny how those old stories taken on a life of their own.
> 
> And on the subject of poor weather. Years ago a ship bound for Nova Scotia loaded with several tons of hash had trouble navigating in a storm. They ended up in a harbor here. A shoot out ensued when approached by the Coast guard and Maritime police. In a panic they started unloading the cargo into the water. Thousands of 55gal drum barrels filled with hash went into the sea that night.
> ...


Reminds me of the 50 ton hash bust up on the St Lawrence in canada. They were unloading the drums into smaller boats (kodiaks) and ended up spilling them into the river. Some whale watchers came along the next day and the gig was up. I'm dating a girl who's aunt was involved, actually worked with her way back around when this went down and was always wondering why she didn't seem to have any money worries..lol. Billy Greer the mastermind behind it (family owns a bunch of dry cleaning up here) just got out of prison a few years ago.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

copper chem lost out here


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You are an abrasive motherfucker, @Heisengrow, you spell like shit and you sound like a backwater hick on youtube, I hate tattoos and biker culture and that whole scene,






somebodyhearted said:


> In a time of universal deceit telling the truth is a revolutionary act.


Is that original? It sounds like a quote, and a good one.



Tangerine_ said:


> I remember that thread Amos. And not to stir shit or hate on Tony but his remarks about gays (that's really putting it mildly) caused me to skip over his seeds.


I bought a pack early on in his thread when he told his tale of being a struggling vet fighting the good fight. He sucked me right in. 

To be accurate, he never opined on gays culturally. He merely stated his certainty that the people he was pissed at were regularly performing and enjoying homosexual sex acts. That's as gently as I can say it. Tony's not as gentle.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> have to agree to disagree, in this state, they had to pass a law to keep the bastards out of the left lane. Now you see em pulled over all the time for it. Its obvious most times, they line up beside each other going up hills with traffic behind them, just to fuck with ya. It works both ways, the truckers can call on the vehicles, the vehicles can call on the truckers. At least the HIpos got involved and stopped that nonsense or some of it. Truckers don't own the road, and many of them are fucked up in their own right, fudging logs, driving longer hrs, etc. No sympathy, you want to be a trucker, get along with everyone on the road.


You wouldn't even be able to wipe your ass it weren't for truckers. They may not "own the road" but they do keep this country moving.

I don't want argue but I see and hear these kind of comments all the time. Do understand why they line up? Load differentials, engine displacement?
And do you honestly believe that guys that spend yrs of their life on the road have time to mess cage drivers? C'mon now, lol.
And its damn near impossible to "fudge" log books. That shit is all computerized and wired into the trucks system. They know when its idling, they know when its running and at what speeds.
The misconceptions that float around one the most highly regulated industries in the US still leaves me baffled.

I stand by what I said. They save countless lives every yr and they're never recognized for their efforts.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Were you a Sparky in a past life, or still at it? We don't use those mechanical Intermatic timers anymore for lighting in California due to Title 24 regulations. Now we have to use 365 day astronomic time clocks...which of course are digital because they require programming...those old school ones were much easier.


Yeah before I retired I worked for a municipality here in Or, 
Had an LME license only good for working for the city. Done a ton of electrical work my last 15 years there.
F'n Cali...on the fore front for changing things that work.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah before I retired I worked for a municipality here in Or,
> Had an LME license only good for working for the city. Done a ton of electrical work my last 15 years there.
> F'n Cali...on the fore front for changing things that work.


Cali is also on the forefront for changing things that don't work. Then the rest of the country follows. They started the whole legalizing weed thing with their medical in 1996 way before anyone else did.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Werp said:


> Reminds me of the 50 ton hash bust up on the St Lawrence in canada. They were unloading the drums into smaller boats (kodiaks) and ended up spilling them into the river. Some whale watchers came along the next day and the gig was up. I'm dating a girl who's aunt was involved, actually worked with her way back around when this went down and was always wondering why she didn't seem to have any money worries..lol. Billy Greer the mastermind behind it (family owns a bunch of dry cleaning up here) just got out of prison a few years ago.


Back when I was in HS Canadian hash was a big thing. I always assume they made it themselves. I had no idea how much that was coming in on ships.
Staggering amounts. 
And it was sooo good.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yeah before I retired I worked for a municipality here in Or,
> Had an LME license only good for working for the city. Done a ton of electrical work my last 15 years there.
> F'n Cali...on the fore front for changing things that work.


The lighting manufacturers are making out like bandits with all the lighting control systems we have to use. Gone are the days (for the most part) of wiring a lighting contactor array to a simple timer or switch. And it extends to plumbing, HVAC and insulating as well. All for the sake of reduced energy loss, which isn't a bad thing, but some of it is over the top in my opinion.

One thing I will say, it's super cool to walk into a large area and have lights turn on individually or in sections as you trip the sensors, auto dimming to compensate for outside light, etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You wouldn't even be able to wipe your ass it weren't for truckers.


My dad passed away last year, and I miss him terribly. My mom this past spring, and her also. He was a long haul over the road trucker for 35 years, and provided for his 3 kids and stay at home wife while being gone most of the time, and in bed sleeping the majority of his time at home. During a trucker's strike [ his company did not support the union's position and forced them to drive or be fired ] he took a cinder block thru the windshield to his shoulder thrown from an overpass. Another time, he was in a sleeper bed while his partner was driving, and two women having had too many drinks crossed the white line and front ended them. The two women died; his partner never worked again. Just a couple anecdotes.

Like all professions, a$$holes are in there. But truckers by and large earned the reputation for being guardians of the highways. It was a trucker that spotted and reported the DC sniper, I believe. That said, I've seen and been the recipient of some incredibly stupid and dangerous actions by truckers. Almost like some of those a$$holes driving cars.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You wouldn't even be able to wipe your ass it weren't for truckers.
> I don't want argue but I see and hear these kind of comments all the time. Do understand why they line up? Load differentials, engine displacement?
> And do you honestly believe that guys that spend yrs of their life on the road have time to mess cage drivers? C'mon now, lol.
> And its damn near impossible to "fudge" log books. That shit is all computerized wired into the trucks system. They know when its idling, they know when its running.
> The misconceptions that float around one the most highly regulated industry in the US still leaves me baffled.


My old man was a long hauler in the late 60s early 70s, straight as they come didn't even drink. Could stay up for hours on end without help other than coffee. He talked a bit about some of his buddys popping cross tops and black beauties just to keep up. He ran coast to coast and didn't have time to be in anybody's business, always a deadline to meet. Never heard much of them purposely causing grief for others back then.
Things just aren't that way anymore. Truckers are the heart of american hauling and always will be, can't do it all with trains a planes.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4207408
> ...



I gotta be me. I know I am the weird one.

Tattoos are always a good idea and Harleys are great machines 

...while I am at the business of ostracizing myself from everyone; I really don’t like football, baseball, watermelon, Reese’s Peanut Butter Cups, nor cake, generally.

I like pie, Z Chocolat (French), honeydew, MMA, rugby, Audis, cannabis, and pale intellectual women who are into anal and freaky down to their toenails. Your place or mine, honey. *_wink_* (Note; that was intentionally greasy)

I am not a joyless monster, I merely know what I like and what I don’t.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> The lighting manufacturers are making out like bandits with all the lighting control systems we have to use. Gone are the days (for the most part) of wiring a lighting contactor array to a simple timer or switch. And it extends to plumbing, HVAC and insulating as well. All for the sake of reduced energy loss, which isn't a bad thing, but some of it is over the top in my opinion.
> 
> One thing I will say, it's super cool to walk into a large area and have lights turn on individually or in sections as you trip the sensors, auto dimming to compensate for outside light, etc.


When our Swim Center was revamped they put in state of the art lighting control panels that were connected to Sonitrol security system as well. What a fuck show that was, nothing worked right for the first year.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Cali is also on the forefront for changing things that don't work. Then the rest of the country follows. They started the whole legalizing weed thing with their medical in 1996 way before anyone else did.


Well there's one I would agree with for sure, Oregon followed 2 years later I believe.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

https://injury.findlaw.com/car-accidents/no-trucks-in-the-left-lane-laws-by-state.html
@Tangerine_


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You wouldn't even be able to wipe your ass it weren't for truckers. They may not "own the road" but they do keep this country moving.
> 
> I don't want argue but I see and hear these kind of comments all the time. Do understand why they line up? Load differentials, engine displacement?
> And do you honestly believe that guys that spend yrs of their life on the road have time to mess cage drivers? C'mon now, lol.
> ...


posted a link for ya, your welcome


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> that city is the one closing down the CBD sellers. MO cops don't need a reason to pull you over and they'll try the license plate light out, then when next to your car, why your eyes so red, whats that I smell, etc. Reason is so many dumb motherfuckers are driving around with no ins, expired tags, etc. And I44 is a main thoroughfare for transporting. But the speeding, or crossing center lane, or any of your lights out, liable to be talkin to em. Powers that be aren't liking that its looking like MO will pass their MMJ law, by the size of the movement, etc. Thanks to Oregon, whose model they tried to copy, and Dan Viets, who I hate NORML, but he's been on that board for so long, he's finally trying to do it right.


MO is an absolute Nazi state when it comes to anything cannabis related. I always tell people it’s a great place to be from, just a horrible place to be.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4207447
> I gotta be me. I know I am the weird one.
> 
> Tattoos are always a good idea and Harleys are great machines
> ...


Definitely don't like tattoos or Harley's, and I love Frank Zappa. Just so happens that my girlfriend is pale and freaky as hell. And I have to say I like it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Definitely don't like tattoos or Harley's, and I love Frank Zappa. Just so happens that my girlfriend is pale and freaky as hell. And I have to say I like it.


I see you, brother, haha!
I bet I hurt ol Amos Otis’ feelers a bit, he probably loves his Harleys and tattoos, also baseball given the namesake. I know I have very unfashionable views for sharing openly in public, I have been in fisticuffs over them before.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)

I like tattoos and hate the Harley lifestyle. I won't own a Harley because I can't afford the required fashion accessories. All the fucking accountants who bought a Harley now have black leather vests and chaps to go with their non full-face helmets. And suddenly these fucks need the loudest exhaust to make up for their formerly meek demeanor. These legit ass bikers now got attitude and a whole brotherhood of riders in their posse.

Sorry if I offended anyone here with that.

Edit: My last bike was a zx12r built by Dynojet that was an honest 200+ mph bike and I never got a ticket on it. I still own a couple 1977 Yamaha RD400 two strokes collectibles (cafe styled out).


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My dad passed away last year, and I miss him terribly. My mom this past spring, and her also. He was a long haul over the road trucker for 35 years, and provided for his 3 kids and stay at home wife while being gone most of the time, and in bed sleeping the majority of his time at home. During a trucker's strike [ his company did not support the union's position and forced them to drive or be fired ] he took a cinder block thru the windshield to his shoulder thrown from an overpass. Another time, he was in a sleeper bed while his partner was driving, and two women having had too many drinks crossed the white line and front ended them. The two women died; his partner never worked again. Just a couple anecdotes.
> 
> Like all professions, a$$holes are in there. But truckers by and large earned the reputation for being guardians of the highways. It was a trucker that spotted and reported the DC sniper, I believe. That said, I've seen and been the recipient of some incredibly stupid and dangerous actions by truckers. Almost like some of those a$$holes driving cars.


I feel like I could've written some of this. Sorry about your parents. Both of mine are gone too and I miss them terribly.
And I've had a lot near misses. Many while on my bike and most due to cars.


slow drawl said:


> My old man was a long hauler in the late 60s early 70s, straight as they come didn't even drink. Could stay up for hours on end without help other than coffee. He talked a bit about some of his buddys popping cross tops and black beauties just to keep up. He ran coast to coast and didn't have time to be in anybody's business, always a deadline to meet. Never heard much of them purposely causing grief for others back then.
> Things just aren't that way anymore. Truckers are the heart of american hauling and always will be, can't do it all with trains a planes.


Those earlier decades were so rough on drivers.
You and Amos have hit the nail on the head with your posts.


Bodyne said:


> https://injury.findlaw.com/car-accidents/no-trucks-in-the-left-lane-laws-by-state.html
> @Tangerine_


Umm OK? Lane restrictions have been around for a long time.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I like tattoos and hate the Harley lifestyle. I won't own a Harley because I can't afford the required fashion accessories. All the fucking accountants who bought a Harley now have black leather vests and chaps to go with their non full-face helmets. And suddenly these fucks need the loudest exhaust to make up for their formerly meek demeanor. These legit ass bikers now got attitude and a whole brotherhood of riders in their posse.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone here with that.
> 
> Edit: My last bike was a zx12r built by Dynojet that was an honest 200+ mph bike and I never got a ticket on it. I still own a couple 1977 Yamaha RD400 two strokes collectibles (cafe styled out).


OMG, don't even get me started on the new midlife crisis bikers with a credit card.
Posers that even go so far as to buy gear that has a worn out look to appear as though they're not fair weather riders.
But on that note. I have a couple Harleys. My first, an 85 FXR and 2012 Dyna. I like and prefer my FXR but I will ride anything. As long as it starts I'm good to go. They're all fun.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> View attachment 4207447
> ...while I am at the business of ostracizing myself from everyone; I really don’t like football, baseball, watermelon, Reese’s Peanut Butter Cups, nor cake, generally.
> 
> I like pie, Dove chocolate, honeydew, MMA, rugby, Audis, cannabis, and pale intellectual women who are into anal and freaky down to their toenails. Your place or mine, honey. *_wink_* (Note; that was intentionally greasy)
> ...











JK, I love your posts even if you are a lil freaky deeky.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I like tattoos and hate the Harley lifestyle. I won't own a Harley because I can't afford the required fashion accessories. All the fucking accountants who bought a Harley now have black leather vests and chaps to go with their non full-face helmets. And suddenly these fucks need the loudest exhaust to make up for their formerly meek demeanor. These legit ass bikers now got attitude and a whole brotherhood of riders in their posse.
> 
> Sorry if I offended anyone here with that.
> 
> Edit: My last bike was a zx12r built by Dynojet that was an honest 200+ mph bike and I never got a ticket on it. I still own a couple 1977 Yamaha RD400 two strokes collectibles (cafe styled out).


The ones who get tattoos are actually bikers.
Dont see many any more


Weekend warrior bikers are dentist and chiropractors and shit.they collect coffee mugs and t shirts.ask if a tattoo is gonna hurt wearing a patch.there all over the place a dime a dozen.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The ones who get tattoos are actually bikers.
> Dont see many any more
> 
> 
> Weekend warrior bikers are dentist and chiropractors and shit.they collect coffee mugs and t shirts.ask if a tattoo is gonna hurt wearing a patch.there all over the place a dime a dozen.


I’m always impressed by the amount of people I see in the airport with full sleeves. Nothing for it or against it, but I imagine the tattoo business is fairly lucrative these days.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I feel like I could've written some of this. Sorry about your parents. Both of mine are gone too and I miss them terribly.
> And I've had a lot near misses too. Many while on my bike and most due cars.
> 
> Those earlier decades were so rough on drivers.
> ...


fair enough, gal, many but not all truckers don't honor those, I guess that was my point and the fact they've have to come out in the state and make multiple advertisements on the news is all. You win, lol, I don't want to argue with ya, I like your posts too much. Peace and karma.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The ones who get tattoos are actually bikers.
> Dont see many any more
> 
> 
> Weekend warrior bikers are dentist and chiropractors and shit.they collect coffee mugs and t shirts.ask if a tattoo is gonna hurt wearing a patch.there all over the place a dime a dozen.


OMG, I lived in WI, and all I heard was the weekend warriors, the riders with helmets or not and Angles or Outlaw territory. And I like Indians. lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My dad passed away last year, and I miss him terribly. My mom this past spring, and her also. He was a long haul over the road trucker for 35 years, and provided for his 3 kids and stay at home wife while being gone most of the time, and in bed sleeping the majority of his time at home. During a trucker's strike [ his company did not support the union's position and forced them to drive or be fired ] he took a cinder block thru the windshield to his shoulder thrown from an overpass. Another time, he was in a sleeper bed while his partner was driving, and two women having had too many drinks crossed the white line and front ended them. The two women died; his partner never worked again. Just a couple anecdotes.
> 
> Like all professions, a$$holes are in there. But truckers by and large earned the reputation for being guardians of the highways. It was a trucker that spotted and reported the DC sniper, I believe. That said, I've seen and been the recipient of some incredibly stupid and dangerous actions by truckers. Almost like some of those a$$holes driving cars.


Just another instance were " there's good and bad in everything" . We have a lawyer here and i see his commercials all the time stating or comparing truck drivers to monsters, can't remember exactly how he words it. But I have several friends that are truck drivers and there heavily monitored. My buddy said they knew everything he did , speeding , sleeping, picking his nose, just like they were sitting in the truck with him. But like I said there's good and bad but most truck drivers are better and more responsible than a lot of us are, because they have to be.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4207457
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice reaction face, thank you for your understanding haha. I am just as I was made; an abrasive motherfucker of a slightly different stripe. I like your posts too.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The ones who get tattoos are actually bikers.


I'm going to disagree with that only on the basis that a shit ton of 'professional' people are inked up now. Tats nor Harleys make someone a badass even if they think it does. Somehow it gives bootlickers more weight to think they are now OGs. Of course there are some TRUE badasses with tats and Harleys!


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> MO is an absolute Nazi state when it comes to anything cannabis related. I always tell people it’s a great place to be from, just a horrible place to be.


have some faith, brother, Nov 6 may change things, hopefully, for gods sake cause the IL and AR mmj laws suck, imo, I haven't really checked out OK yet, just cause I hate it so bad there, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Like the sleeves, first thing I always think is what they cost and how long it took.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> have some faith, brother, Nov 6 may change things, hopefully, for gods sake cause the IL and AR mmj laws suck, imo, I haven't really checked out OK yet, just cause I hate it so bad there, lol


I have friends fighting the good fight in MO, I hope they prevail......


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> POS thieves do that! I probably would've bought those too based on lineage.
> 
> I don't know if this will help and I haven't finished my chucks (Goji x 3 Chems and Goji x Star Dawg IX) but I can shoot ya a pm when they're done. Amos also has those fiery looking Orgis.
> 
> ...


Most definitely, I still can't get over that 3 chems you grew. Very impressed! Please do keep me in mind though. I only have a handful of Bodhi strains and im trying not to jump in with both feet yet as he has so many, and normally when I get stuck on a breeder or company , I reckon i think i have to have them all. Which I don't think is a bad way to be, but it gets expensive.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 29, 2018)

as someone who drives trucks daily i can tell you there is no limit to the stupidity of car drivers who simply dont want to get stuck behind a truck. does not matter if im empty and moving as fast as every other vehicle. doesnt matter if they are turning off in 100m they just do not want to be behind truck and will do whatever it takes to get past no matter how stupid or dangerous.
then you have to drive defensively to protect everybody else around you because people do not realise you have massive blindspots that you simply can not see in your mirrors or by looking out the window. you have a safe gap in front of you coming up to a set of lights and always some bozo thinks thats his spot to jump in and gain one position in the traffic then all of a sudden your safe breaking zone is filled up by some jackass and then its your fault if you rear end them. everyday is a struggle for a truck driver sharing the road with cars. 
i know car drivers like to think the trucks are assholes but i can assure it is the other way around


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

I couldn't be one, so hats of to ya, bro! Truth is, the damn hiway is overcrowded seems like, nobody's at fault, I reckon. You have to watch out for everything. Have a friend who has a business along the hiway on outer road and had a truck tire come off and in a car lot, nailed his wife. Just a fluke accident. She lived but has many problems. Seen old folks and kids drive crazy too, so apologies to the truck drivers, didn't mean to lump the bad apples in with the good ones. My bad. and vice versa


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I bet I hurt ol Amos Otis’ feelers a bit, he probably loves his Harleys and tattoos, also baseball given the namesake.


Otis was my first dog. A black lab, incorrectly named for one of the Huxtables. My 2nd, a chocolate lab, was Amos, because it's close verbally to Otis. Though Amos Otis was an all star caliber outfielder for Kansas City, I've been a Dodgers fan since I was a kid.

Never owned a Harley. I can't stand tattoos, and could never be in a relationship with anyone that has them. Boob tats are the absolute worst [ of those that are visible ] No offense intended, but I see no problems with extremely unattractive people drawing all over themselves.

And 'ol Amos' feelers are intact and well. Thanks for caring.


----------



## genuity (Sep 29, 2018)

In the case of Tracy Morgan..... the semi driver had way to many hrs awake.
Which happens lots.

I only was comfy with 24 footers(moving trucks)


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> as someone who drives trucks daily i can tell you there is no limit to the stupidity of car drivers who simply dont want to get stuck behind a truck. does not matter if im empty and moving as fast as every other vehicle. doesnt matter if they are turning off in 100m they just do not want to be behind truck and will do whatever it takes to get past no matter how stupid or dangerous.
> then you have to drive defensively to protect everybody else around you because people do not realise you have massive blindspots that you simply can not see in your mirrors or by looking out the window. you have a safe gap in front of you coming up to a set of lights and always some bozo thinks thats his spot to jump in and gain one position in the traffic then all of a sudden your safe breaking zone is filled up by some jackass and then its your fault if you rear end them. everyday is a struggle for a truck driver sharing the road with cars.
> i know car drivers like to think the trucks are assholes but i can assure it is the other way around


I totally agree with you but i still cannot stand to be right in behind a truck , feel claustrophobic or something because I can't see ahead. But im ok if I'm a good distance back.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow! Getting a little too close to home for me. I sure hope the pics of my daughter wreck are never reposted anywhere. BTW, she fell asleep too.

Y'all have a good night.


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that original? It sounds like a quote, and a good one.
> 
> 
> 
> .


arguably an Orwell, but I've seen words assembled very likewise in earlier works by other authors


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

This is a GP thread and I swear we can tangent the fuck out of any subject and take it far away from cannabis...sorry Tang


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I'm going to disagree with that only on the basis that a shit ton of 'professional' people are inked up now. Tats nor Harleys make someone a badass even if they think it does. Somehow it gives bootlickers more weight to think they are now OGs. Of course there are some TRUE badasses with tats and Harleys!


I was talking about all the bikers that show up at the rally's and bike week dentist and teachers and they hardly get anything.just coffee mugs and clothes.
Of course we tattoo lots of professionals and all kinds of people but I was referring to the millennial bikers


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> Besides Tang...who cares ?


Me


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Me


 oh the internal conflict


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 29, 2018)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah he is currently sending out stardawg testers. So I'd imagine in the next 2 months they'll be for sale. The next male he is using is karma genetics polar bear.



whats your take on these swiped pics fiasco?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> whats your take on these swiped pics fiasco?


that quote is surely an old one, right? Not your comment, the quote from dude above your comment


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Wow! Getting a little too close to home for me. I sure hope the pics of my daughter wreck are never reposted anywhere. BTW, she fell asleep too.
> 
> Y'all have a good night.


My youngest is 2 1/2 , so precious at that age , then they have to grow up. Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Me


Thanks slow. I wouldn't wish this kind of torment on anyone.

Its all good. I know the pic wasn't posted maliciously. Just caught me off guard.


The other irrelevant comment...
Sometimes its best to just let people show their true colors.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The other irrelevant comment...
> Sometimes its best to just let people show their true colors.


Hard for me to let inconsiderate people get by with their actions...Guess there's a bit of Okie redneck left in me wanting to right a wrong.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> oh the internal conflict


Hardly... I just feel you haven't been around here long enough to know some of the particulars of the regulars here who have shared very personal thoughts and feelings....not your fault. Just struck me wrong that's all no conflict.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Otis was my first dog. A black lab, incorrectly named for one of the Huxtables. My 2nd, a chocolate lab, was Amos, because it's close verbally to Otis. Though Amos Otis was an all star caliber outfielder for Kansas City, I've been a Dodgers fan since I was a kid.
> 
> Never owned a Harley. I can't stand tattoos, and could never be in a relationship with anyone that has them. Boob tats are the absolute worst [ of those that are visible ] No offense intended, but I see no problems with extremely unattractive people drawing all over themselves.
> 
> And 'ol Amos' feelers are intact and well. Thanks for caring.


I quit alcohol and tobacco not long ago, it is making me a bit saucy lately, I was a drunk ass for a few years, need to check in on myself occasionally. Stoked on these Brisco Copper Orgi, I think I have a plan. I am just gonna run them, hah!

I was sort of rude as shit to @Heisengrow but I also gave him a big fat compliment sandwich at the same time, sorry to him too, I was on a tear. Insomnia is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hard for me to let inconsiderate people get by with their actions...Guess there's a bit of Okie redneck left in me wanting to right a wrong.


Yeah, it does take a special kind of sleaziness to troll over the death of a child...not once but twice.

Fortunately the good here far outweighs the ugly.




slow drawl said:


> Hardly... I just feel you haven't been around here long enough to know some of the particulars of the regulars here who have shared very personal thoughts and feelings....not your fault. Just struck me wrong that's all no conflict.


Its a previously banned user. I lost count of how many times he's had to make a new account for trolling.
That kind of shit needs to stay in the politics section.


----------



## kds710 (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> got one going now in flower mode, budding up good, but its not colas, its golf balls, I guess cause I topped it. It stinks but is way more viney than the ChemD cut or the Chem4, but again, stardog was the fluke sat pheno out of two indica dom parents. Im more worried bout it never finishing under 4 months. But being a chemD fan, copper chem is dominated by the stardog, I don't think its the chem4 that vines like that. But they are vigorous bitches. Maybe gu should find another male and start using the stardog female, illuminati cut, or kk, guava, corey, something diff but same strain. LIke bodhi when he switches parents. jmo


Sounds like my old goji keeper, super frosty dank but never could get it to stack anything but golfballs or smaller but I couldn't let it go. Pretty curious how that one turns out for you


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Sounds like my old goji keeper, super frosty dank but never could get it to stack anything but golfballs or smaller but I couldn't let it go. Pretty curious how that one turns out for you


Maverick does it also, but bigger balls, or mine did.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a previously banned user. I lost count of how many times he's had to make a new account for trolling.
> That kind of shit needs to stay in the politics section.


Didn't realize that, wish I'd have known thank you.
The trolls have no mark of a real man and are usually gutless face to face.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 29, 2018)

Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 29, 2018)

Also I just received my second place prize from gu! Can't decide if I want to save these for a trophy kinda thing or break them in and use them! Either way was a very pleasant surprise, I forgot about them lol!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


I feel like my Sundance Kids have a respectable yield for their size and lack of training. They're outdoor grown though, so that might make a difference.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Sep 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I feel like my Sundance Kids have a respectable yield for their size and lack of training. They're outdoor grown though, so that might make a difference.


I wish I could say unfortunately I can't and have never grown outdoor!


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wish I could say unfortunately I can't and have never grown outdoor!


Yeah, I've never done indoor. I don't know how different plants would do out vs in.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I see you, brother, haha!
> I bet I hurt ol Amos Otis’ feelers a bit, he probably loves his Harleys and tattoos, also baseball given the namesake. I know I have very unfashionable views for sharing openly in public, I have been in fisticuffs over them before.


I wanted to fight you over the not liking Reese's and cake. Wtf man? You think you're better than me?

It takes all kind but like you I'm definitely a "I like what I like and don't give a fuck if others don't like it" but that being said, even ice cream cake though? lol


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I wish I could say unfortunately I can't and have never grown outdoor!


I love a guerrilla style outdoor grow because you may not see them but a handful of times before the chop, and there's just nothing like that feeling you get when you go back at harvest time and you haven't seen them in a while and there huge and glistening! Priceless feeling


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

I've worked on loading docks for years and now work in a streets dept and I can tell you from my personal experience over the last 15 years is today there are far too many shitty truck drivers on the road. Simply because companies can't keep up with hiring demands. Those good old boys from the 60s 70s and 80s are gone for the most part. 

My grandfather was and my uncles are still trucking but there aren't many of them guys left. 

For the last few years in the streets dept almost all the crash damage we're fixing and repairing is from truckers and drunk drivers. Truckers making sharp turns way to quick taking out poles, street signs, and just last week two 40 ft trees right in front of a high school. 

Just because someone has a job doesn't mean they automatically earn respect, imo. Whether that job is a trucker, a cop or in the military. Jobs shouldn't equal respect. That being said we do depend on truckers for all of our consuming needs but one way or another corporations will find a way to make sure we all keep consuming.


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


Purple Badlands, by far for me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> as someone who drives trucks daily i can tell you there is no limit to the stupidity of car drivers who simply dont want to get stuck behind a truck. does not matter if im empty and moving as fast as every other vehicle. doesnt matter if they are turning off in 100m they just do not want to be behind truck and will do whatever it takes to get past no matter how stupid or dangerous.
> then you have to drive defensively to protect everybody else around you because people do not realise you have massive blindspots that you simply can not see in your mirrors or by looking out the window. you have a safe gap in front of you coming up to a set of lights and always some bozo thinks thats his spot to jump in and gain one position in the traffic then all of a sudden your safe breaking zone is filled up by some jackass and then its your fault if you rear end them. everyday is a struggle for a truck driver sharing the road with cars.
> i know car drivers like to think the trucks are assholes but i can assure it is the other way around


Dude that happens to me in a car all the time. People are just assholes period. And hopefully you're driving a semi defensively all the time, lol. 

And I'm not a trucker but I am a heavy machine operator that works in the streets/highways daily and I can tell you people in cars and truckers alike have scared the shit out of me while working in the roads. Going to fast or not paying attention. I've had just as many semi drivers serve toward me, slam on their brakes or cut in front of me driving down the road in a backhoe because they just can't stand to be behind a 25mph vehicle for like 5 mins at a time.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yeah, I've never done indoor. I don't know how different plants would do out vs in.


Just from my experience outdoor isn't as pretty or compact , is a little more leafy, but the buds are bigger. And it's nice to see a plant at its full potential, size wise anyway.


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Just from my experience outdoor isn't as pretty or compact , is a little more leafy, but the buds are bigger. And it's nice to see a plant at its full potential, size wise anyway.


You aren't kidding about it being leafy. When I harvest, I probably spend upwards of 15 minutes stripping large leaves from one plant. And I don't grow huge plants...at least I try not to, sometimes they have other ideas.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


I cant say that I've grown anything that was a big yielder either but if you take a look at some of Bakers pics you'll see some monstrous colas. 
Baker grows em big!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I remember that thread Amos. And not to stir shit or hate on Tony but his remarks about gays (that's really putting it mildly) caused me to skip over his seeds. I suppose he could've been having a bad day (he was def. triggered) but I refuse to support anyone so openly homophobic.
> 
> 
> *steps off soap box again*


I remember that. I had a different name on here back then. I remember him bashing gays and I believe he put it as queers was his man calling.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I remember that. I had a different name on here back then. I remember him bashing gays and I believe he put it as queers was his man calling.


Yeah, I don't remember all the details but it had to have bad enough for me to skip over his work cause I usually don't fuss with breeder drama. That threads gone now isn't it?


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've worked on loading docks for years and now work in a streets dept and I can tell you from my personal experience over the last 15 years is today there are far too many shitty truck drivers on the road. Simply because companies can't keep up with hiring demands. Those good old boys from the 60s 70s and 80s are gone for the most part.
> 
> My grandfather was and my uncles are still trucking but there aren't many of them guys left.
> 
> ...


My Old man was over a three million miler. Lucky to be a teamster. Crazy all the truckers kids on here. I’ve heard some killer stories. My Dad was ordered by Ohio police to pull his truck across a highway to stop a raging car chase for a bank robber. Weird wild stuff.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 29, 2018)

My brother is owner operator and says swift stand for
Sure wish I finished training.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


I'd say after seeing BHB yields and pics that Hickok Haze would be one.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 29, 2018)

For yields.. my Chinook haze I’m about to cut down are pretty thick. Maybe 7-8 oz. They are gonna go about 70 days. They weren’t as resistant to pm outside so I chopped a few lowers. 

I have two blizzard bush that are medium yielding and one darker purple that is above average. Jelly pie was maybe average. 

Like swampboys say.. the better you grow, the more you git.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Like the sleeves, first thing I always think is what they cost and how long it took.


I have about 107-113 hours of tat work on my back. Covers my entire back, over my shoulders to my chest and down my biceps to my elbows. On both sides. And on the left side the piece comes around my side to my ribs. All Japanese traditional art.

Edit: the year my guy finished it. We took 2nd place at pittsburgh tattoo expo out of over 2500 entries. It was pretty cool.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I don't remember all the details but it had to have bad enough for me to skip over his work cause I usually don't fuss with breeder drama. That threads gone now isn't it?


Same here, I saw all the drama in that thread and was like 
fuckkk that. I use to know a homophobe and he was the most backwards twisted piece of shit person I've ever met, he spent more time hating on gays than dating women... Hmmm makes you think


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I don't remember all the details but it had to have bad enough for me to skip over his work cause I usually don't fuss with breeder drama. That threads gone now isn't it?


Yeah I think they completely deleted it.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 29, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Purple Badlands, by far for me


Ill take your word for it lol


----------



## naiveCon (Sep 29, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Ill take your word for it lolView attachment 4207636


Popped 6 seeds, 5 male 1 female,
70 grams of goodness


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 29, 2018)

CnC day 64. Justa throwin pistils like day 22. LoL. She a really sweet cookie smell. Very very little SD at all. Shes been getting straight tap water since day 60. Getting a little purple here n there. I think day 70 she will have some decent color to her. She def gonna yield very good. Even the lowers down inside are very chunky 2nd pic. And a complete lower that really didnt get any light bc I had to bend the top over. So the main blocked light. Bc she stretched 2.5 times. But I've noticed the clone I topped hasn't stretch but maybe 6 inches. It's kinda weird. I topped and lsted it to make a bunch nice colas. But she didnt stretch. On day 19 on it I think.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Most definitely, I still can't get over that 3 chems you grew. Very impressed! Please do keep me in mind though. I only have a handful of Bodhi strains and im trying not to jump in with both feet yet as he has so many, and normally when I get stuck on a breeder or company , I reckon i think i have to have them all. Which I don't think is a bad way to be, but it gets expensive.


Will do. 
That 3 Chems is stupid potent so I'm hoping these seeds turn out some nice plants.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My brother is owner operator and says swift stand for
> Sure wish I finished training.


Haha, I think its stands for Slow Women In Freightliner Trucks. I'm not positive but I know I've heard that or something similar


----------



## BigHornBuds (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


My best yield to date (indoors under 1 light) has been from Hickok Haze.
It made 36” colas n lots of them, one pheno was more SD n did the golf ball buds .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'd say after seeing BHB yields and pics that Hickok Haze would be one.


I agree. And OBS has shown me some potential, once I get that clone dialed in running hydro she is going to throw some good weight. Maybe not massive, but very respectable. I got three solid oz with about a month of veg in soil, possibly four but I am lazy about the smaller stuff, it all gets made into extracts. I think she has potential for much better yield as a clone in rdwc, and could be beastly outdoors.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> My best yield to date (indoors under 1 light) has been from Hickok Haze.
> It made 36” colas n lots of them, one pheno was more SD n did the golf ball buds .
> 
> View attachment 4207663


I have some very interesting HH crosses in the fridge, will be running one of them right behind the Brisco gear I have started, that picture is a damn inspiration.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 29, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> My brother is owner operator and says swift stand for
> Sure wish I finished training.


My trucker buddy here out west said the same thing to me years ago.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know if this will help and I haven't finished my chucks (Goji x 3 Chems and Goji x Star Dawg IX) but I can shoot ya a pm when they're done. Amos also has those fiery looking Orgis.
> 
> The girls I found in the first few seeds look similar to all the other Gojis but I found this one when I germed the rest of my pack las fall. The calyxes are huge. This is just one of several tops. View attachment 4207294


Someone just liked the post on this page from 2016; pics of mama Goji to the clones that yielded Orgi.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1259#post-12737870


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Someone just liked the post on this page from 2016; pics of mama Goji to the clones that yielded Orgi.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1259#post-12737870


Well hell, I just liked it too. I have me some copper orgi seeds waiting to go!


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Can anyone tell me what's your best yielded from gps? I've grown out a few packs already and so far one thing I've noticed are none are super big yeailders I mean their not bad at all, I'm very happy just wondering who's got the biggest yeilder and what strain is it?


I would have to say Snake Oil and Dream Catcher, were the biggest yielding Greenpoint strains, that I have grown.
The yields were impressive!

Dreamcatcher 



 

Snake Oil


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would have to say Snake Oil and Dream Catcher, were the biggest yielding Greenpoint strains, that I have grown.
> The yields were impressive!
> 
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


What is your take on dream catcher? I have the seeds and have been tempted to run it. It just seems like it would be a big yielder and a great smoke - a win all around. Any downsides to it??


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 29, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What is your take on dream catcher? I have the seeds and have been tempted to run it. It just seems like it would be a big yielder and a great smoke - a win all around. Any downsides to it??


The phenos were all over the place with Dreamcatcher, in terps, potency and finish time, but they were all decent and some were very good.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would have to say Snake Oil and Dream Catcher, were the biggest yielding Greenpoint strains, that I have grown.
> The yields were impressive!
> 
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


How was that snake oil? Nose and smoke?


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, I don't remember all the details but it had to have bad enough for me to skip over his work cause I usually don't fuss with breeder drama. That threads gone now isn't it?


You can still visit the thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/gorilla-bubble-from-tonygreens-tortured
I met @Amos Otis on that thread. Good times!
Edit: I clicked the link and could not visit the thread, whoever, I can visit the thread through my post history.
In Tony Green's defense, he believed a certain member on the thread "Not Amos", was a former member of IC Mag turned snitch and the guys paranoia started to run rampant.
He begged the administration to close his thread and actually closed shop for a while.


----------



## Bakersfield (Sep 29, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> How was that snake oil? Nose and smoke?


It had plenty of skunk and other stinks, but after much thought on the subject, it lacked a bit in the terp department and the high was closer to Critical Mass than to Copper Chem.


----------



## growslut (Sep 29, 2018)

the biggest yielder I finished was probably Iron Horse. Big seeds. Big plants.

currently in flower, Cowboy Cookies is super impressive with 5 foot single stalks growing out of 1 gallon pots 

Those two pics from Big Horn and Bakersfield are probably 2 of my top favorite 3 Greenpoint pics ever. (The third was that super impressive Hickock Haze from THT.) Very impressive grows from you all!!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2018)

Just chopped last Dynamite Diesel at 70 days with several nanners. Stinks like fuel and something but very strong. Big dense nugs and purple and yellow colors with no temps under about 65.


----------



## Trewalker (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You wouldn't even be able to wipe your ass it weren't for truckers. They may not "own the road" but they do keep this country moving.
> 
> I don't want argue but I see and hear these kind of comments all the time. Do understand why they line up? Load differentials, engine displacement?
> And do you honestly believe that guys that spend yrs of their life on the road have time to mess cage drivers? C'mon now, lol.
> ...


Most of that is true, but I drove for 25 years and I went will beyond the "fudge" method. Destroyed my spine in the process due to driving so much. Only the big companys use electronic logging and thats only 5 or so.

Last time a DOT cop ask for my log book, I was in Louisiana and had drove straight through from Kalifornia, I was redeyed from no sleep. He ask for my logbook and I handed it to him but he did not bother taking it after he saw I was running loose leaf logs, he simply said get the fuck off my scales and get out of here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Just from my experience outdoor isn't as pretty or compact , is a little more leafy, but the buds are bigger. And it's nice to see a plant at its full potential, size wise anyway.


I chopped six outdoor plants yesterday and yield was pitiful. 
It rained a lot while the buds were ripening, and it diminished yield big-time. 
They really could have used that extra week of sunshine around mid September.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Most of that is true, but I drove for 25 years and I went will beyond the "fudge" method. Destroyed my spine in the process due to driving so much. Only the big companys use electronic logging and thats only 5 or so.
> 
> Last time a DOT cop ask for my log book, I was in Louisiana and had drove straight through from Kalifornia, I was redeyed from no sleep. He ask for my logbook and I handed it to him but he did not bother taking it after he saw I was running loose leaf logs, he simply said get the fuck off my scales and get out of here.


LOL. Yep you're absolutely right. I just didn't want post a wall of text explaining how things have changed and how E-logs are why a lot self-drivers buy 99s and older.
It just kinda ribs me to see people hate on truckers while typing on a device brought to them by trucks. They're just guys (and girls) like you trying to make a living and its not easy by any stretch.
I certainly never meant to stir shit up here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

I've made LOTS of cannabutter but never tried making bubble hash. 
Is there a trick to making the gooey chunks that are good enough to dab? 

Years ago there was a dispensary that sold bubble hash that was so good, you could literally stick a toothpick in a gram and do dabs with it. 

Fabulous!


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

Gotta find the sweet spot for which bags you're using for every strain/plant unfortunately. The better your starting material the better your end product will be, minimize wash time/battering your material and do multiple batches that are kept separate.

I'm kind of lazy and don't make bubble anymore because I can just make bho or edibles with whatever is left over/I don't feel like trimming properly.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Gotta find the sweet spot for which bags you're using for every strain/plant unfortunately. The better your starting material the better your end product will be, minimize wash time/battering your material and do multiple batches that are kept separate.
> 
> I'm kind of lazy and don't make bubble anymore because I can just make bho or edibles with whatever is left over/I don't feel like trimming properly.


I've heard horror stories about BHO. 
Everything from people blowing themselves up to getting poisoned because they didn't purge properly. 

Have you ever made RSO? 
Seems like that's the easiest. 
I even have the black & decker rice cooker that Rick Simpson used in his "how to" video!


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard horror stories about BHO.
> Everything from people blowing themselves up to getting poisoned because they didn't purge properly.
> 
> Have you ever made RSO?
> ...


I make killer oil, had it tested at 92%. I use extractohol. It's 200 proof food grade ethanol, so residuals are no concern. I freeze it and the weed for 24 hours, then break the buds up, do a one minute wash, strain through a screen strainer, then strain that through coffee filters. Then simmer off the alchohol on low. Lots of fans and windows open. Then I decarboxylate the oil. When done this way, it is snap and pull at room temp. Basically like shatter. And it is edible and strong. A piece the size of half grain of rice will give you a strong, clear, trippy high for twelve hours.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

All those horror stories are from idiots imo. I run stainless steel turkey basters circa 2007-8ish. I've only had one blowout making lbs of oil over the years, never an explosion because I do it outdoors. Basically pressure broke a coffee filter at the end and fucked up a batch, no biggie not an unsafe situation.

Never made rso but I did come across a large amount of it in gel caps a couple years back. They did the trick for sure lol.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> I make killer oil, had it tested at 92%. I use extractohol. It's 200 proof food grade ethanol, so residuals are no concern. I freeze it and the weed for 24 hours, then break the buds up, do a one minute wash, strain through a screen strainer, then strain that through coffee filters. Then simmer off the alchohol on low. Lots of fans and windows open. Then I decarboxylate the oil. When done this way, it is snap and pull at room temp. Basically like shatter. And it is edible and strong. A piece the size of half grain of rice will give you a strong, clear, trippy high for twelve hours.


I like the new wave of solvents but don't like the minute+ wash it takes, seems like you'd get a darker waxy oil. I'm probably wrong about that, it's probably nice and golden/amber.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

somebodyhearted said:


> yes, after poster commented on the derailed thread I used some tongue in cheek humor to point it out.
> that upset others so I did my part to bring the thread back on track to where it was before I made the funny.
> seemed very relevant too, since he was the op of this thread, speaking of exclusive pics and parents.


It wasn't tongue and cheek. You posted that to incite a response. So here it is.
You're a previously banned member back again to troll some more. You don't give a shit about this thread but I suppose you thought it was a good place to fly under the wire. I knew it was you days ago but figured it was best just to ignore you. I have no doubt you have other sleeper accounts or even active ones. You seem to get some "likes" on some shitty posts sooo...
You've posted horrible racist homophobic rants and personally attacked other members and their grows. I wont even touch on the morbid shit you sent me in a pm. You're spineless, so post what you will but this is the last response you'll get from me.


To everyone else here. I'm truly sorry. I try not to talk about my daughter but I am who I am and this grief is a part of me. Its the only death worse facing than your own and I'm doing my best to absorb this and endure it, but some days are more difficult than others. On those days I can get a little manic and yappy...and a little argumentative. But this forum and its members have helped me more than I could ever express in words. Even you guys I argue with.
And I knew early on, months ago by sharing the details surrounding my childs death that it could potentially be used as ammo should I offend someone but I also knew that most people here have precious children of their own and have lost loved ones so the chances were low.

I've had disagreements with other members but no matter how heated those arguments became it never went to a level of attacking each others kids, let alone mocking the loss of one.
Egos aside, I truly believe for the most part, no matter how blunt or abrasive, the posters here have a conscious, a backbone, and are better than that.
Soo, enough of that. I didn't mean to put such a downer on the thread or derail it and again, I really am sorry to everyone.


----------



## Heisengrow (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> It wasn't tongue and cheek. You posted that to incite a response. So here it is.
> You're a previously banned member back again to troll some more. You don't give a shit about this thread but I suppose you thought it was a good place to fly under the wire. I knew it was you days ago but figured it was best just to ignore you. I have no doubt you have other sleeper accounts or even active ones. You seem to get some "likes" on some shitty posts sooo...
> You've posted horrible racist homophobic rants and personally attacked other members and their grows. I wont even touch on the morbid shit you sent me in a pm. You're spineless, so post what you will but this is the last response you'll get from me.
> 
> ...


I lost a son at 6 years old.hardest shit to ever go through.i definitely feel your pain.

The way I see life it's mostly business and a few acquaintances and fewer friends.pick all three wisely and keep on keeping on always do what u say your gonna do and never bend over backwards for the same person twice.usually the second time there mooching.stay away from broke ass people cause there always broke for a reason and always tell it like it is cause if you dont someone else will


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have some very interesting HH crosses in the fridge, will be running one of them right behind the Brisco gear I have started, that picture is a damn inspiration.


Me too. I'm germing some HH x TPR next.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've made LOTS of cannabutter but never tried making bubble hash.
> Is there a trick to making the gooey chunks that are good enough to dab?
> 
> Years ago there was a dispensary that sold bubble hash that was so good, you could literally stick a toothpick in a gram and do dabs with it.
> ...


The trick is to not skimp out on bags. Get real deal name brand bags. Like Bubblebags.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Me too. I'm germing some HH x TPR next.


I have been considering that one all week, needs a name worthy of the heritage like “purple rhino ghost dawg” or some shit. Or umm yeah, don’t get me started. Going fishing, y’all, see you Tuesday.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I like the new wave of solvents but don't like the minute+ wash it takes, seems like you'd get a darker waxy oil. I'm probably wrong about that, it's probably nice and golden/amber.


The key is to freeze everything and if you do no more than a minute wash, it does come out pretty damn clear and stable at room temperature. Not waxy at all. I hate wax it makes my throat feel shity


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Me too. I'm germing some HH x TPR next.


Me as well, looks like we were all touched by a generous member.
I'm excited to pop em too, just not sure when.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

Fuck.
Just checked the weather forecast and it looks like shit.
I've still got six plants outdoors but I'm only getting one day of "partly cloudy" in the next six days.
The rest are cloudy w/rain.

They are under improvised tarp shelters to keep them dry, so it's not bright like a greenhouse. They won't get squat for light.

I'm thinking about chopping the remaining plants today, ready or not, but I'll have to run more "clotheslines" to dry everything.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> Just checked the weather forecast and it looks like shit.
> I've still got six plants outdoors but I'm only getting one day of "partly cloudy" in the next six days.
> The rest are cloudy w/rain.
> ...


I sure wish I could grow outdoors. It is supposed to be 94 here today for the high but cooling down into the upper 70s, lower 80s for a few days this week. Brrrr.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I sure wish I could grow outdoors. It is supposed to be 94 here today for the high but cooling down into the upper 70s, lower 80s for a few days this week. Brrrr.



I can see my breath in the morning! 

Getting down to 44 Tuesday night.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> Just checked the weather forecast and it looks like shit.
> I've still got six plants outdoors but I'm only getting one day of "partly cloudy" in the next six days.
> The rest are cloudy w/rain.
> ...


I'm right there with you man, gonna take down the heavy bud CW today, and start the painstaking inspection.
I don't have any of mine covered this year so I'll be taking everything down as they show issues.
Everything outside of the GH gets turned into some form of oil or extract anyhow. Just not gonna stress over it as in past seasons. Between my GH and my small indoor I'll have plenty of top smoke.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I sure wish I could grow outdoors. It is supposed to be 94 here today for the high but cooling down into the upper 70s, lower 80s for a few days this week. Brrrr.


Ha, we have snow in the forecast.


----------



## apollo4201982 (Sep 30, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 30, 2018)

And it's sunny. Really, really sunny. LOL


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard horror stories about BHO.
> Everything from people blowing themselves up to getting poisoned because they didn't purge properly.
> 
> Have you ever made RSO?
> ...


There's this oil called "ND sap (Naturally decarbed sap)" discovered by a member on here called "Grow Goddess." I too used that extracahol product (200 proof ethanol) someone mentioned.
This type of oil is extracted with no heat whatsoever. You need to bone dry the bud (no water). Put the bud and the alcohol in a freezer (use all glass it keeps everything cold) for 2 days. You do the same as the rick simpson wash but instead of putting it in a rice cooker, you put it in a wide pyrex dish (the more surface area for evaporation the better). Then you open up the windows and put a fan over the alcohol for even faster evaporation.Once almost all the alcohol has evaporated you use more alcohol to get the stuff on the walls of the dish. And let it evaporate more. You get to the point to where it starts to look like honey (dark color like rso).
Grow goddess said to finish up the oil you need to add more alcohol and put it back into a liquid state (think of a green dragon tincture). Then you put it in glass vials and start the "Natural Decarb" process. She says you need to put the oil away as if your curing bud but she said to leave the oil alone for 90-100 days (if you cant wait that long then this isnt for you). Leave the oil alone but check on the vials weekly because she says pressure builds up in them and she had some of her vials lids pop off and she lost some of the oil. After the 90-100 days the oil should be done.
She used this oil in tincture form and said its not as strong as rso but it lasts about 48 hours (Maintenance doses) and the effects didnt seem to produce paranoia or any negative side effects. A more medicinal product than rso but if you need something potent to kill cancer use rso. She believed that rso was inferior, as medicine, because the heat used during making it destroys some terpenes cruical to good pain medicine. ND sap does not involve any heat whatsoever and you get almost everything from the bud.
I have some made but its only been around 25 days that theyve been in the glass vials "curing." Ill let you know if she was onto something or if its legit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The trick is to not skimp out on bags. Get real deal name brand bags. Like Bubblebags.


I've been looking at bags recently and it seem those ones get the best reviews.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bubble pressed into rosin is nice if you can't get full melt from the bubble and want to dab it. Qwet, or qwiso is pretty easy to run too (French press makes it super easy).


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can see my breath in the morning!
> 
> Getting down to 44 Tuesday night.





LubdaNugs said:


> Ha, we have snow in the forecast.


The weather changed quick. Last week I had the AC on and days later the furnace. 
I cant complain though. My best grows are during winter.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The weather changed quick. Last week I had the AC on and days later the furnace.
> I cant complain though. My best grows are during winter.


Oh yeah, my nighttime temperatures in winter make the colors pop.


----------



## TPTB73 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> There's this oil called "ND sap (Naturally decarbed sap)" discovered by a member on here called "Grow Goddess." I too used that extracahol product (200 proof ethanol) someone mentioned.
> This type of oil is extracted with no heat whatsoever. You need to bone dry the bud (no water). Put the bud and the alcohol in a freezer (use all glass it keeps everything cold) for 2 days. You do the same as the rick simpson wash but instead of putting it in a rice cooker, you put it in a wide pyrex dish (the more surface area for evaporation the better). Then you open up the windows and put a fan over the alcohol for even faster evaporation.Once almost all the alcohol has evaporated you use more alcohol to get the stuff on the walls of the dish. And let it evaporate more. You get to the point to where it starts to look like honey (dark color like rso).
> Grow goddess said to finish up the oil you need to add more alcohol and put it back into a liquid state (think of a green dragon tincture). Then you put it in glass vials and start the "Natural Decarb" process. She says you need to put the oil away as if your curing bud but she said to leave the oil alone for 90-100 days (if you cant wait that long then this isnt for you). Leave the oil alone but check on the vials weekly because she says pressure builds up in them and she had some of her vials lids pop off and she lost some of the oil. After the 90-100 days the oil should be done.
> She used this oil in tincture form and said its not as strong as rso but it lasts about 48 hours (Maintenance doses) and the effects didnt seem to produce paranoia or any negative side effects. A more medicinal product than rso but if you need something potent to kill cancer use rso. She believed that rso was inferior, as medicine, because the heat used during making it destroys some terpenes cruical to good pain medicine. ND sap does not involve any heat whatsoever and you get almost everything from the bud.
> I have some made but its only been around 25 days that theyve been in the glass vials "curing." Ill let you know if she was onto something or if its legit.


My wife got breast cancer, and we tried the RSO. It seemed to make the cancer worse. After researching, there is some not so solid evidence that cancers that are estrogen positive can be exacerbated by THC. We stopped after a while and she went downhill from there. I mean, she was definitely going to die anyway so she decided to give it a shot.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> My wife got breast cancer, and we tried the RSO. It seemed to make the cancer worse. After researching, there is some not so solid evidence that cancers that are estrogen positive can be exacerbated by THC. We stopped after a while and she went downhill from there. I mean, she was definitely going to die anyway so she decided to give it a shot.


Much sympathy to you, amigo.


----------



## Thegermling (Sep 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> My wife got breast cancer, and we tried the RSO. It seemed to make the cancer worse. After researching, there is some not so solid evidence that cancers that are estrogen positive can be exacerbated by THC. We stopped after a while and she went downhill from there. I mean, she was definitely going to die anyway so she decided to give it a shot.


Damn, sorry for your loss. I have heard stories of rso not helping cancer victims or cannabis not helping at all with cancer at all in general in some cases. My mother discovered a lump in her breast and she had a doctor check it out and it was cancer. She caught it early on and took chemo and shes alive to this day. so, I never had her try rso. Its hell watching someone go through that shit man.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> My wife got breast cancer, and we tried the RSO. It seemed to make the cancer worse. After researching, there is some not so solid evidence that cancers that are estrogen positive can be exacerbated by THC. We stopped after a while and she went downhill from there. I mean, she was definitely going to die anyway so she decided to give it a shot.


sorry for your loss. When we were making it out in OR, the best evidence I actually seen for myself was on melanoma. I seen a few diff folks, be able to rub the RSO directly on the spot, not eat it. Seen it take the spots away. Not immediately, but eventually. All I got, but Im no dr or scientist, but the consensus in our lil group was the stuff had to come into direct contact, i. e. like we did. The eating it did no good on the skin cancers. That was just our experience. I think it works on certain things, doesn't on others, and many many that they not know about. Again, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been looking at bags recently and it seem those ones get the best reviews.


bubblebag dude is cheap and honestly high quality. i suggest them for the best of the cheap bags.


----------



## THT (Sep 30, 2018)

Bounty hunter again, looks like she'll yield pretty good, smells are now fruity and complex, if the taste and smoke follows suit I'll be very happy with this expression.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> sorry for your loss. When we were making it out in OR, the best evidence I actually seen for myself was on melanoma. I seen a few diff folks, be able to rub the RSO directly on the spot, not eat it. Seen it take the spots away. Not immediately, but eventually. All I got, but Im no dr or scientist, but the consensus in our lil group was the stuff had to come into direct contact, i. e. like we did. The eating it did no good on the skin cancers. That was just our experience. I think it works on certain things, doesn't on others, and many many that they not know about. Again, thoughts and prayers.


I've heard that the strain also matters, but have no idea how they match strains to a particular type of cancer.
Makes perfect sense for seizure disorders because you want mostly CBD, but I think the terps matter more when it's for cancer.
You've also got to consider things like the blood/brain barrier, which comes into play with cancers like glioblastoma.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 30, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> bubblebag dude is cheap and honestly high quality. i suggest them for the best of the cheap bags.


He has several products. 
I was looking at the 5 gallon 4 bag kit for $27. 
What do you think? 

I am totally clueless about this stuff... 

https://www.bubblebagdude.co/product-page/bubble-bags-5-gallon-4-bag-kit


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard that the strain also matters, but have no idea how they match strains to a particular type of cancer.
> Makes perfect sense for seizure disorders because you want mostly CBD, but I think the terps matter more when it's for cancer.
> You've also got to consider things like the blood/brain barrier, which comes into play with cancers like glioblastoma.


we got a lil burnt on the deal as we were giving it away, only to find out others were taking to Cali and selling 100-500 a syringe full to cancer patients. Left a bad taste in my mouth. I think they got exposed and quit doing that, along with others there began making it also, but that deal soured me a tad. Then when you see the medical scene being used for selfish purposes also like I did, before they cracked down a lil, I figured I just better take care of myself and my lil circle.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He has several products.
> I was looking at the 5 gallon 4 bag kit for $27.
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


most people only get the 72 one I think it is and the 125 ones, Ive not seen anyone use more than two or three bags anymore. Important thing is the elec drill with paint stirrer, else your arm will fall off, lmfao. No, most folks get one of them small delicate table top washing machines, set it on the counter, let it cycle and use the drain right into the bucket with bags. Saves all that stiring, of course you have to keep adding some ice. I can say after doing it, I would never use dry ice, it freezes product so much it, so brittle, you always seem to get chlorophil in it, a lil or a lot. Sometimes the old fashioned way is best


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

I make raw resin. Thc-A. I use a minature washer from Bubble Dudes. 
for oil, I use Ethenol ,wash for 10 to 30 sec. no more!. I use glass baking dish ans set dish in water. Raise temps to 180 F. Be done in less than 1 hr. no purging needed. Food grade.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been looking at bags recently and it seem those ones get the best reviews.


I love my boldt bags. Been running solid for a few years now.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> most people only get the 72 one I think it is and the 125 ones, Ive not seen anyone use more than two or three bags anymore. Important thing is the elec drill with paint stirrer, else your arm will fall off, lmfao. No, most folks get one of them small delicate table top washing machines, set it on the counter, let it cycle and use the drain right into the bucket with bags. Saves all that stiring, of course you have to keep adding some ice. I can say after doing it, I would never use dry ice, it freezes product so much it, so brittle, you always seem to get chlorophil in it, a lil or a lot. Sometimes the old fashioned way is best


I run 4 bags...


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He has several products.
> I was looking at the 5 gallon 4 bag kit for $27.
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


that's the set i have right now. well-made and the bags fit over the bucket without a ton of fuss. i messed around with them but haven't personally used the 5 gallon set yet, but i have used their 1 gallon set a bunch of times and they were also well-made. going to use the 73 micron bag to run all my trim this round with dry ice and then press it into rosin.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He has several products.
> I was looking at the 5 gallon 4 bag kit for $27.
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


The 5 bag for 29.99 is worth the extra 2 bucks on Amazon. Those are what i use. Best bags I've found. And I've used several different sets.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

and southern cross got come copper chem for 120$. lmfao, I bet I know whose that is, hehe. I'd give 7 seeds away in trade of any NL or indicas. I think the onycd would make a better day, I think Im gonna try a project with some folks and see what happens.


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and southern cross got come copper chem for 120$. lmfao, I bet I know whose that is, hehe. I'd give 7 seeds away in trade of any NL or indicas. I think the onycd would make a better day, I think Im gonna try a project with some folks and see what happens.


I'm running a super nice NL #5 right now. Its Sunset Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) it is the strongest smelling blueberry I have ever found. Flowering it out now. It smells so good. And I've run all kinds of BB and BB crosses. None of them touch the nose on her. And she clones super quick. I had roots in 8 days. I stoked for her to start filling in.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

lvtk 5.5 weeks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I make raw resin. Thc-A. I use a minature washer from Bubble Dudes.
> for oil, I use Ethenol ,wash for 10 to 30 sec. no more!. I use glass baking dish ans set dish in water. Raise temps to 180 F. Be done in less than 1 hr. no purging needed. Food grade.


I'd like try a couple different methods and yours sounds good. 
Have you posted the steps anywhere or would mind sharing them?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'd like try a couple different methods and yours sounds good.
> Have you posted the steps anywhere or would mind sharing them?


I will find you a UTUBE link. Basically cut fresh weed, put straight into freezer for Thc-A until ready to make bubble hash. The smell while making is unreal.
As far as making ethenol resin is a little more complicated.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and southern cross got come copper chem for 120$. lmfao, I bet I know whose that is, hehe. I'd give 7 seeds away in trade of any NL or indicas. I think the onycd would make a better day, I think Im gonna try a project with some folks and see what happens.


Nirvana's NL is pretty nice for the price , i picked up some for outdoor a few yrs ago and it does great outside. Never tried it inside.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is the idea for making oil. Use everclear , I use 95% ethenoland 5% iso.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 30, 2018)

always thought the everclear, food grade or not, left residuals you need to filter out, is that not true?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> always thought the everclear, food grade or not, left residuals you need to filter out, is that not true?


Nah, the only thing in everclear besides ethonal is water

Edit: unless you're talking about fats and lipids


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> always thought the everclear, food grade or not, left residuals you need to filter out, is that not true?


Trick is making small "thin" batches. Easy to gas off the toxins. option),(You "decarb" the fats by putting in oven for a time.)
After straining oil, put back in freezer overnight. Fats will separate. Then sit in water bath and heat slowly to oil temp between 160-180 Degrees F. 
Hint) Rubber spatula , tooth brush and spray bottle with solvent is handy. lol


----------



## main cola (Sep 30, 2018)

Chopping down the Las Vegas triangle Kush tonight..she smells of burnt rubber and little bit of lemon

  And this Orange Blossom Special is smelling very nice


----------



## quiescent (Sep 30, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> The key is to freeze everything and if you do no more than a minute wash, it does come out pretty damn clear and stable at room temperature. Not waxy at all. I hate wax it makes my throat feel shity


That's probably what the method was missing with qwiso back in the day, solvent being cold.


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 30, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lvtk 5.5 weeks


WOW great jobjust chopped everything down lastnight.Had 2 LVTK,one is forgetable,the other is very very nice.The smell i get is like flintstone vitamins ? Can't wait to try her


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Chopping down the Las Vegas triangle Kush tonight..she smells of burnt rubber and little bit of lemon
> 
> View attachment 4208156 View attachment 4208157 And this Orange Blossom Special is smelling very niceView attachment 4208161 View attachment 4208162


killing it!


----------



## main cola (Sep 30, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> killing it!


Thank you..Your plant is looking great also...What kind of smells is she producing?


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Thank you..Your plant is looking great also...What kind of smells is she producing?


rotten lemon candy funk


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is the idea for making oil. Use everclear , I use 95% ethenoland 5% iso.


Thanks. I'm gonna watch this when I get home tonight.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna watch this when I get home tonight.


oh god, is that medman?!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Sep 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Chopping down the Las Vegas triangle Kush tonight..she smells of burnt rubber and little bit of lemon
> 
> View attachment 4208156 View attachment 4208157 And this Orange Blossom Special is smelling very niceView attachment 4208161 View attachment 4208162


Gorgeous! Really digging the colors on the OBS.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 30, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna watch this when I get home tonight.


This isn't the one I learned from, but should give you the idea.
There's an "art" to making these oils.
Do a practice run before you use the good stuff.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2018)

I at least bought it from gps anyway.
lvtk day 60, lemon skittles sour candy smell, I'm jones'n hard to smoke this girl


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> oh god, is that medman?!


haha, is it? I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I at least bought it from gps anyway.
> lvtk day 60, lemon skittles sour candy smell, I'm jones'n hard to smoke this girl
> View attachment 4208222 View attachment 4208223 View attachment 4208224


----------



## klx (Sep 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I at least bought it from gps anyway.
> lvtk day 60, lemon skittles sour candy smell, I'm jones'n hard to smoke this girl
> View attachment 4208222 View attachment 4208223 View attachment 4208224


----------



## Sebud (Sep 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Much sympathy to you, amigo.


@TPTB73 
replied to the wrong post
Sorry to hear about your loss.
My wife is in constant pain and finds that the RSO helps her a lot. She doesn't use need the opioids she use too.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would have to say Snake Oil and Dream Catcher, were the biggest yielding Greenpoint strains, that I have grown.
> The yields were impressive!
> 
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


My goodness! Was it pretty dense all the way thru?


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

price/pack is down to $81.88 after nuggets went back live.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> price/pack is down to $81.88 after nuggets went back live.


That's the new discount depending on which group your in depends on discount.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 1, 2018)

*How to Use Your Gold Nuggets Rewards*
Once signed in, Gold Nuggets are already applied to the price you see at the store. Depending on your level, the price will reflect either a 2%, 4%, 8%, or 20% discount.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks like a good motivation tool to buy more seeds


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

is there no longer a way to apply nuggets to an order? all you get now is a small % off based on your level? well, buying seeds from GPS was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

looks like no more stacking of nuggets to get a free pack down the road, they are used per each order.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is there no longer a way to apply nuggets to an order? all you get now is a small % off based on your level? well, buying seeds from GPS was fun while it lasted.


The nugget system has really gone downhill from this time last year


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> looks like no more stacking of nuggets to get a free pack down the road, they are used per each order.


But there is no way to redeem the nuggets you have saved already? That’s not cool


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> The nugget system has really gone downhill from this time last year


It’s one of the worst “freebie” setups around. Most seedbanks throw in a few free seeds with orders. And to reach that 20% off you need to spend 2k. That’s a shitload of Stardawg.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2018)

Nuggets suck balls and are the lamest thing I have ever seen. There is a reason people give freebies away - its because people love freebies. And if they get a good plant, they come back and buy a whole pack so if your seeds are good its great marketing as well. I dont have a GPS account they can keep their lame ass nuggets, reminds me of shopping at kmart or some shit..


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

klx said:


> Nuggets suck balls and are the lamest thing I have ever seen. There is a reason people give freebies away - its because people love freebies. And if they get a good plant, they come back and buy a whole pack so if your seeds are good its great marketing as well. I dont have a GPS account they can keep their lame ass nuggets, reminds me of shopping at kmart or some shit..


Yeah GPS has went down hill. Way down hill. Hes gonna have to start using another male and making some different shit. Bc theres absolutely no reason to buy any gps strain with this shitty nugget system. If you're gonna offer a shotty reward system then you need to have strains worth that. What is offered isnt. The nuggets were the upside to this. And now that's gone. So GPS is no longer my fav seed bank that's for sure. Glad I got all my stuff while the getting was good.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 1, 2018)

Texas butter on the right going to flip to flower in 3 weeks or so


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 1, 2018)

Rollitup code gets you 10% off that’s better than the gold level


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 1, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Rollitup code gets you 10% off that’s better than the gold level


Thats pretty funny.... Nuggets have gotten worse with each successive revamp. No reason to have a account anymore unless you are buying a ton of seeds. The average home grower that is buying a pack or two a couple times a year will see little to no reason to shop at greenpoint vs a competitor that will provide freebies with every order.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 1, 2018)

Is there a way to delete your account on the site?
Edit: NVM I found it.
https://greenpointseeds.com/privacy-tools/


----------



## nc208 (Oct 1, 2018)

Can someone explain what's up at this point? I'm very confused, did Gu respond to the stealing pics allegations? Big Nuggets change happened so someone there has been working. 

I don't like the whole weekends off no updates. If your gonna be running your own business then you should know there is no time off. When shit goes wrong we as customers expect a response and in this day and age of instant tech we expect it faster than within 1-2 business days.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Can someone explain what's up at this point? I'm very confused, did Gu respond to the stealing pics allegations? Big Nuggets change happened so someone there has been working.
> 
> I don't like the whole weekends off no updates. If your gonna be running your own business then you should know there is no time off. When shit goes wrong we as customers expect a response and in this day and age of instant tech we expect it faster than within 1-2 business days.


He got married.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

People that saved their reward points can no longer redeem them? I'll bet some had a substantial amount saved up.
I didn't have any left. I used mine on a pack Cowboy Cookies around the time the S1 thing went down and haven't bought anything since.
I don't foresee things going in a positive direction but I'm still going to grow out the stuff I have going and continue to post cuz of the cool cats here.

On a more positive note.
The last 2 Sunday Stallions are looking very nice as well as one of the Eagle Scouts. The other ES, is SD dom. Looks nearly identical to the nonkeeper TNT and I doubt it'll get a 2nd run.
I'll get some pics up later on.
Despite the loss of reward points I hope everyone's having a good day


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is there no longer a way to apply nuggets to an order? all you get now is a small % off based on your level? well, buying seeds from GPS was fun while it lasted.


Definitely weird. 
I've got $10 in my account and can't use it. 
And now you've got to spend $150 for free shipping???


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas butter on the right going to flip to flower in 3 weeks or soView attachment 4208351


Everything looks so healthy and lush.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 1, 2018)

Blah... my nuggets are being held hostage. Please free the political prisoners that are my nuggets!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> is there no longer a way to apply nuggets to an order? all you get now is a small % off based on your level? well, buying seeds from GPS was fun while it lasted.


Yeah, even at a 20 percent discount that's not much of an incentive.


Chunky Stool said:


> Definitely weird.
> I've got $10 in my account and can't use it.
> And now you've got to spend $150 for free shipping???


I'd send a msg and see if theres any way to redeem that. Ten bucks is ten bucks. 
I keep thinking of last yr when everyone was saving those nuggets for the fall sales. But back then the rewards were significant and there were other breeder packs to choose from. Was DVG vended there last yr or the yr before?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm running a super nice NL #5 right now. Its Sunset Sherb x(NL#5 x Blueberry) it is the strongest smelling blueberry I have ever found. Flowering it out now. It smells so good. And I've run all kinds of BB and BB crosses. None of them touch the nose on her. And she clones super quick. I had roots in 8 days. I stoked for her to start filling in.


whos cross is that brother?


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 1, 2018)

The packs are pretty cheap. About the same cost straight up as some sites bogo deals for two packs. It’s pretty much 6 to one half a dozen to the other really cost wise. Just popped 4 exotic lemon meringue to throw in some variation. Useful has some pretty great deals I need in ma life I think.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Looks like GPS is down the tubes. No more daily nugs? I used my nugs for 6 packs of the new testers.


----------



## higher self (Oct 1, 2018)

Think after 4 grows of plants with Stardawg male im going to hold off on running anymore. Just recently culled three plants 30 days into flower due to them just under preforming. Two were Purple Bandlands, it looked like it was going to take 12-13wks to finish & had Stardawg terps.

The other plant culled was Grape Stomper x Stardawg from Hazeman and again was just too much Stardawg & not enough Stomper.

Glad I didnt go too crazy buying packs while the getting was good!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, even at a 20 percent discount that's not much of an incentive.
> 
> I'd send a msg and see if theres any way to redeem that. Ten bucks is ten bucks.
> I keep thinking of last yr when everyone was saving those nuggets for the fall sales. But back then the rewards were significant and there were other breeder packs to choose from. Was DVG vended there last yr or the yr before?


DVG has been gone for a year. 
Then cult classics bit the dust, and finally cannaventure. 

I miss the variety. 

My next indoor crop will be a combo from three breeders, but I'm still undecided. 

I may even go with stretchy strains so I can flip em early -- which is totally not my style.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Looks like GPS is down the tubes. No more daily nugs? I used my nugs for 6 packs of the new testers.


You gonna run the wedding cake?

I'm tempted, but it's a risk at this point.

Then again, I just harvested most of my outdoor crop so it's not like I'm going to run out (understatement).


----------



## hillbill (Oct 1, 2018)

I think my all time average cost is about $24 and have enough for some time as I have seeds from other places I run also. Some very enjoyable plants for the money I have enough Stardawg.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2018)

higher self said:


> Think after 4 grows of plants with Stardawg male im going to hold off on running anymore. Just recently culled three plants 30 days into flower due to them just under preforming. Two were Purple Bandlands, it looked like it was going to take 12-13wks to finish & had Stardawg terps.
> 
> The other plant culled was Grape Stomper x Stardawg from Hazeman and again was just too much Stardawg & not enough Stomper.
> 
> Glad I didnt go too crazy buying packs while the getting was good!


Just chopped a plant after 9 weeks 1 day that looked like it would have gone another 4 weeks, still throwing white hairs everywhere. Not worth my time to continue with these genetics,and I'm gonna hold off planting any more GPS. Too many fire offerings in my seed collection to pop another dud.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You gonna run the wedding cake?
> 
> I'm tempted, but it's a risk at this point.
> 
> Then again, I just harvested most of my outdoor crop so it's not like I'm going to run out (understatement).


Dropped 5ea of purple p, city s, cake c, sunday s.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You gonna run the wedding cake?
> 
> I'm tempted, but it's a risk at this point.
> 
> Then again, I just harvested most of my outdoor crop so it's not like I'm going to run out (understatement).


i am definitely not running the pack of cake n chem i got. the mom isn't the cut i assumed it was (i accept partial responsibility for not clarifying it was the jbeezy cut). i'll add them to the list for sale on craigslist. same goes for the city slicker.

here's hoping my buddy comes through with that promise he made to pass me some legit exotic cuts, wedding cake being one...

i'll report on my lvtks until they are done, but i think i am moving on after that.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i am definitely not running the pack of cake n chem i got. the mom isn't the cut i assumed it was (i accept partial responsibility for not clarifying it was the jbeezy cut). i'll add them to the list for sale on craigslist. same goes for the city slicker.
> 
> here's hoping my buddy comes through with that promise he made to pass me some legit exotic cuts, wedding cake being one...
> 
> i'll report on my lvtks until they are done, but i think i am moving on after that.


How is there different cuts of a clone only strain...that's a bit confusing .... wouldn't there be only 1 cut of it and all others are fakes or replications?


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> How is there different cuts of a clone only strain...that's a bit confusing .... wouldn't there be only 1 cut of it and all others are fakes or replications?


i am guessing from an s1 or pack of knock-offs that exist from other breeders.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i am guessing from an s1 or pack of knock-offs that exist from other breeders.


Never good when people use fake cuts, actually pretty damn sad that's how desperate these breeders are to make a dime.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> How is there different cuts of a clone only strain...that's a bit confusing .... wouldn't there be only 1 cut of it and all others are fakes or replications?


I've been wondering this too because its an easy cut to get. 
I live in the sticks and even I can get this one so if the WC wasn't used, what cut was? Did it come from a pack WC F2s or another pack?

I wish GU would just address this. Using other pics is one thing but the genetics is an entirely different issue and those that purchased this deserve an answer.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been wondering this too because its an easy cut to get.
> I live in the sticks and even I can get this one so if the WC wasn't used, what cut was? Did it come from a pack WC F2s or another pack?
> 
> I wish GU would just address this. Using other pics is one thing but the genetics is an entirely different issue and those that purchased this deserve an answer.


Yes, he needs to straighten this out as soon as he's back from honeymoon.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

How many have decided to sell their GPS packs?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

he said it came from a grower, a cut. Didn't name grower. You don't know if the grower grew it from seed pack that are out there or got the cut from a club or the main man? Just don't know. After the pic thing, though, hard to believe its the original. Else that growers name would have been mentioned like jbeezy is. jmo


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Is it true that Swerve made the S1's? Was on Twitter and ICMAG.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> How many have decided to sell their GPS packs?


I just wanna trade for some quicker finishing indicas, Ive had all the stretchy SD I ever want to see. I just stick with the 91 and D crosses and not sat dominant. Some on IG are going for over a hunnert, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> whos cross is that brother?


Eastytreats. From eastcoastmo


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Is it true that Swerve made the S1's? Was on Twitter and ICMAG.


Pheno Finder seeds looks like out of UK. Copycat Genetics lmfao, oh no......................wasn't that the same cats as the S1's?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> How is there different cuts of a clone only strain...that's a bit confusing .... wouldn't there be only 1 cut of it and all others are fakes or replications?


There is 3 different wedding cake cuts. Jbeezys cut. Which is clone only. I believe blacksheep farms found one in a pack. Like wedding cake #7 cut. And someone else found one. Wedding cake #2 which is from an s1 pack I think from copycat genetics. Jbeezys is the only clone only cut. The others are just from triangle mint s1s i believe.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

copycat has the original genetics listed. TK x Animal Mints. 12 for a buck and a half, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There is 3 different wedding cake cuts. Jbeezys cut. Which is clone only. I believe blacksheep farms found one in a pack. Like wedding cake #7 cut. And someone else found one. Wedding cake #2 which is from an s1 pack I think from copycat genetics. Jbeezys is the only clone only cut. The others are just from triangle mint s1s i believe.


Jbeezy's is #3 right? 
If so, that's the one that's near me and these guys are very transparent and reputable.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I've been in the tattoo business a long time and ima clue you guys in.ive seen women come into a dudes a shop and tell them how fucked up there business is and start making all these changes.before long the shop is a clusterfuk and ends up closed.ive seen it time and time again.
> Dude will have a very successful shop,meet a chic and let her start running the counter and before long everyone in the shop is fired and the place makes all new policy.
> 
> This is not a stab at women in general but I've seen it to many times.not saying that is what happened here but it kinda seems like it.maybe gu hooked up with a gold digger that's trying to maximize profits and turn his already successful business into seed 'R us......


I dunno about this one, I hear what your saying but IME Ally has been generous and hooked me up with a freebie so that's not really a gold diggers style.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've been wondering this too because its an easy cut to get.
> I live in the sticks and even I can get this one so if the WC wasn't used, what cut was? Did it come from a pack WC F2s or another pack?
> 
> I wish GU would just address this. Using other pics is one thing but the genetics is an entirely different issue and those that purchased this deserve an answer.


Why people say it's easy to get it's really not.i just mailed a cut to a dude that lives in oakland and he is a mod on the same forum as me.he has been after that cut a long ass time and was willing to give up his mac1 cut for it.there are shit tons of fakes and also the cheery pie wedding cake which is not the same cut.
I have seen his grow out the mac so I know for a fact he has it.thats why most smart clone guys want to see you actually grow the cut out before they even ask you about it.i know a guy now with animal cookies but I'm watching his grow to even see if it's the real one.SO many fake cuts going around its rediculous.
Unless you know someone with the exact cut and have seen them actually grow it out you have no way of actually knowing if it's the jbeezy cake.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jbeezy's is #3 right?
> If so, that's the one that's near me and these guys are very transparent and reputable.


The jbeezy cake is actually trianglemints #3 and unless u put your eyes on there flowered plants of it I would pass


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he said it came from a grower, a cut. Didn't name grower. You don't know if the grower grew it from seed pack that are out there or got the cut from a club or the main man? Just don't know. After the pic thing, though, hard to believe its the original. Else that growers name would have been mentioned like jbeezy is. jmo


Jungle boys popped a shit load of seeds of triangle kush and animal mints which was animal cookies and thin mint gsc crosses.seedjunky genetics
Jbeezy selected the trianglemints3 and it was renamed by some dispensaries to wedding cake and than other dispensaries fucked up the cross and made a cherry pie gsc cross which is not the same.

The TM3 wc jbeezy uses is a fire ass cut and everything that's being bred with it is pure fire.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why people say it's easy to get it's really not.i just mailed a cut to a dude that lives in oakland and he is a mod on the same forum as me.he has been after that cut a long ass time and was willing to give up his mac1 cut for it.there are shit tons of fakes and also the cheery pie wedding cake which is not the same cut.
> I have seen his grow out the mac so I know for a fact he has it.thats why most smart clone guys want to see you actually grow the cut out before they even ask you about it.i know a guy now with animal cookies but I'm watching his grow to even see if it's the real one.SO many fake cuts going around its rediculous.
> Unless you know someone with the exact cut and have seen them actually grow it out you have no way of actually knowing if it's the jbeezy cake.


Well for 300 bucks I could have it my hands my tomorrow and I have no doubt its what they claim it is after seeing others grow it out.

And I don't know if they ship out of state but its here in Maine and its not fake. You could even dm Jbeezy and confirm it I'm sure.
I'm tempted to buy it just so I can grow it out and then hand out cuts to whoever wants it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well for 300 bucks I could have it my hands my tomorrow and I have no doubt its what they claim it is after seeing others grow it out.
> 
> And I don't know if they ship out of state but its here in Maine and its not fake. You could even dm Jbeezy and confirm it I'm sure.
> I'm tempted to buy it just so I can grow it out and then hand out cuts to whoever wants it.


Pics?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

If it's the clonify in Maine it's fake as fawk.thats the cherry pie version of cake.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude will have a very successful shop,meet a chic and let her start running the counter and before long everyone in the shop is fired and the place makes all new policy.
> .


This happened _exactly_ at my long time mechanic's shop. Great group of guys, but one of the partner's wife lost her job, so she came in to handle the front desk. I loved that place, but she genuinely freaked me out to the point I had to move on.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If it's the clonify in Maine it's fake as fawk.thats the cherry pie version of cake.


You sure about that? Because I've been asking around on IG and that's not the response I've gotten


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4208498


That's not there cut and definitely not there pic.thats the same bullshit pic that's going around the ininternet.i wanna see a pic of the cake that they grew.this is what I'm talking about.anyone can throw up a pic of wedding cake but unless they actually post a pic of it that they grew out it's a crap shoot.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 1, 2018)

Gu, where did you get the WC cut from? Please fill us in.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> This happened _exactly_ at my long time mechanic's shop. Great group of guys, but one of the partner's wife lost her job, so she came in to handle the front desk. I loved that place, but she genuinely freaked me out to the point I had to move on.


I worked at a shop a long time ago and the owner married one if the artist in the shop.turned the place into a shit show


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's not there cut and definitely not there pic.thats the same bullshit pic that's going around the ininternet.i wanna see a pic of the cake that they grew.this is what I'm talking about.anyone can throw up a pic of wedding cake but unless they actually post a pic of it that they grew out it's a crap shoot.


I suppose getting cuts anywhere except straight from the sources hands is a crap shoot. And even then its hard to be sure. Even Bodhi has been handed cuts direct from the source that were later verified as something else.
As far WC. The hype around this cut reminds me of the shit CaliCon used to do. Swerve wanted everyone to believe he was the only one in small circle that had a chem cut. Whether its bragging rights or hyping up his business is anyones guess.
Either way, I'm not gonna name drop because one of these dudes is doing me a favor right now, but if they claim its the real thing I believe them. But I still wouldn't spend that kind of money on a cut that'll be old news in a yr or less. There's too many breeders working with it and I'd rather grow their seeds and find my own keeper...and it wont be from those Cake and Chem paks


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2018)

First class genetics, best in the game... clones at the fingertips..

It's easy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> First class genetics, best in the game... clones at the fingertips..
> 
> It's easy.


I've heard they have a solid rep. too


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've heard they have a solid rep. too


Yeah,these clone guys are changing the game kind of..
If you're a person that Don't mind growing others phenos & don't want to do the pheno hunt.

He has most of the ol'school stuff & new & his own..

I like finding my own keepers"runners" from seeds,but still like to try new flavors.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Soo, I just took a minute to call Joe at Clonify. He's texting me a few IG and ICMag handles from people that are growing this cut from him.
He also urged anyone with any questions as to its authenticity to call him. He's very transparent about where there cut came from.

I'm going to check further into the other grows of it and dm those folks about their experience.
I may just buy this cut after all and eat my words about growing other peoples selections.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jbeezy's is #3 right?
> If so, that's the one that's near me and these guys are very transparent and reputable.


Yes #3 is the original real deal clone only.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

This is one of my good online buddies wedding cake #3 str8 from jbeezy. He lives 5 houses down from jbeezy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

klx said:


> Nuggets suck balls and are the lamest thing I have ever seen. There is a reason people give freebies away - its because people love freebies. And if they get a good plant, they come back and buy a whole pack so if your seeds are good its great marketing as well. I dont have a GPS account they can keep their lame ass nuggets, reminds me of shopping at kmart or some shit..


I agree, always have. Sell me some predictable awesome genetics at a reasonable price and I don’t give a shit about getting a discount sale or special. Reverse auctions were cool, nuggets were just goofy. The old nuggets system created a lot of hype but there aas clearly no margin in it for the business, they were probably losing money at a few different points because of it. The downside for the business is now that they need to change the nugget system to turn over a better profit margin everyone is losing their shit.

Sell me a great product at a good price and miss me with your rewards club bullshit, that’s how I feel toward every business pushing this kind of shit.

With that said,

*If anyone wants to part with a pack or two of Dreamcatcher I am interested*.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

I dont have regular wedding cake. But I have this cross if anyone is interested. I have a few packs on them. I have 4 in veg right now. And look very similar. Short stout indi dom leaves. 

Its jbeezys cut #3 crossed to wizard punch. Which is blissful wizard x purple punch.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is one of my good online buddies wedding cake #3 str8 from jbeezy. He lives 5 houses down from jbeezy.
> View attachment 4208554 View attachment 4208555 View attachment 4208556


That's her all day.environmental impact will have subsubtle changes and little structural differences but the look of her never changes.the pic that gu put up as wedding cake us in no way shape or form even close.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is one of my good online buddies wedding cake #3 str8 from jbeezy. He lives 5 houses down from jbeezy.
> View attachment 4208554 View attachment 4208555 View attachment 4208556


Jeez. That really is a beautiful plant. I'm trying so hard to not get sucked into its hype but its damn hard after seeing Heisens pics, these, and all the others. And the smoke reports are nothing short of fantastic too.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jeez. That really is a beautiful plant. I'm trying so hard to not get sucked into its hype but its damn hard after seeing Heisens pics, these, and all the others. And the smoke reports are nothing short of fantastic too.


I have them in my journal.this run I'm doing this time having her dialed in a little better will be off the chain.the last run ppm was to high and I had lockouts from p ratios out of wack.
If you follow Instagram there are so many fire strains out there right now being crossed into her.
My next project will be mac1 and wedding cake if I can get the mac to reverse.ive yet had a female I wasnt able to reverse so time will tell.

Also gg4 and WC cake have a VERY similar structure.i know gg4 is a little played out but I really think reversing GG4 and pollinating wc would make some serious crosses.

Here is a grow I got going now with gg4 and cake and the structure and stretch on them is very similar.
Wc

 

 

Glue


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jeez. That really is a beautiful plant. I'm trying so hard to not get sucked into its hype but its damn hard after seeing Heisens pics, these, and all the others. And the smoke reports are nothing short of fantastic too.


Honestly it's not hype if it's the real deal cut. It's worth it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's her all day.environmental impact will have subsubtle changes and little structural differences but the look of her never changes.the pic that gu put up as wedding cake us in no way shape or form even close.


Yeah they will grow and respond different across the country with different growers. But you should still able to tell. Hes run this cut 3 times. All 3 have been on point. He sent some concentrate je made from trim. And it tastes like a twinkie pretty much. First thing that comes to mind. Hes suppose to send me the cut. But I'm Leary bout clones in the post. So I haven't gave him the go ahead to ship it yet.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's her all day.environmental impact will have subsubtle changes and little structural differences but the look of her never changes.the pic that gu put up as wedding cake us in no way shape or form even close.


Yeah I thought neither picture he posted even looked like it had any cookie in it. Let alone be WC. And I gotta admit my cookies n chem right now has zero cookie looking traits. But reeks of str8 cookie dough. Super sweet smelling. Shes at day 66 when lights come on. On day 6 of flush. Shes jus starting to through some dark colors. But just a few spots.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 1, 2018)

The WC pic on GPS is credited to @mittencolas on IG. You can find the picture if you scroll through his stuff. 



genuity said:


> First class genetics, best in the game... clones at the fingertips..
> 
> It's easy.


This is the clone seller that I was referring to about a million pages back. Jesus Christ this thread moves fast. They’re in my neck of the woods and apparently you can pick up if you’re in SoCal. I believe they have a relationship with Phinest which does tissue cultures. They are super pricy, but this is also coming from someone who used to just trade or get clones dirt cheap before I knew what hype was. 



Tangerine_ said:


> I suppose getting cuts anywhere except straight from the sources hands is a crap shoot. And even then its hard to be sure. Even Bodhi has been handed cuts direct from the source that were later verified as something else.
> As far WC. The hype around this cut reminds me of the shit CaliCon used to do. Swerve wanted everyone to believe he was the only one in small circle that had a chem cut. Whether its bragging rights or hyping up his business is anyones guess.
> Either way, I'm not gonna name drop because one of these dudes is doing me a favor right now, but if they claim its the real thing I believe them. But I still wouldn't spend that kind of money on a cut that'll be old news in a yr or less. There's too many breeders working with it and I'd rather grow their seeds and find my own keeper...and it wont be from those Cake and Chem paks


If you’re interested in Cake or Cake adjacent crosses, I would take a close look at the Kush Mints #11 crosses that Jbeezy has been dropping lately. Kush Mints is Bubba bx x Animal Mints, and the #11 pheno is a male he selected. 

Every cross using the male I’ve seen pics of yields like crazy, it’s genuinely surprising considering the genetics. He also claims that it increases stability, so far fewer herms. Of course, take that claim for what it’s worth. There’s a Wedding Cake F2 x Kush Mints 11 cross that I’ve been eyeing. The F2 came from @twotonewilly, and I believe it’s the pheno that Jbeezy used in making his F3s.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

One way to tell is they always get that lavender purple on the leaf edges and also a dark navy big blue spotting on the leaves like camo.than eventually color in towards the middle of the fans.
The dude I sent a cut to is at 7 weeks now and his looks fucking stellar.i cant wait to see what my rival on the photo contest can do with her.

Oh and whyte remember the other day we talked about that sundae.fude finally logged in and we spoke about it lol.hint hint .haha


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have them in my journal.this run I'm doing this time having her dialed in a little better will be off the chain.the last run ppm was to high and I had lockouts from p ratios out of wack.
> If you follow Instagram there are so many fire strains out there right now being crossed into her.
> My next project will be mac1 and wedding cake if I can get the mac to reverse.ive yet had a female I wasnt able to reverse so time will tell.
> 
> ...


GG#4 is good stuff but I don't really get the hype tbh. I've had my share of the flowers and while good, the effects aren't that special and the taste is as good as just about any other gassy strains out there. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not calling it mids or whatever but there's way more interesting stuff out there and way better plants to outcross to. If someone told me gg was their holy grail I'd just smile and nod, ok buddy lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The WC pic on GPS is credited to @mittencolas on IG. You can find the picture if you scroll through his stuff.
> 
> 
> This is the clone seller that I was referring to about a million pages back. Jesus Christ this thread moves fast. They’re in my neck of the woods and apparently you can pick up if you’re in SoCal. I believe they have a relationship with Phinest which does tissue cultures. They are super pricy, but this is also coming from someone who used to just trade or get clones dirt cheap before I knew what hype was.
> ...


Mittencolas is legit. And so is twotonewilly. I have a bunch of stuff from him he sent me awhile back from IG.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> GG#4 is good stuff but I don't really get the hype tbh. I've had my share of the flowers and while good, the effects aren't that special and the taste is as good as just about any other gassy strains out there.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm not calling it mids or whatever but there's way more interesting stuff out there and way better plants to outcross to. If someone told me gg was their holy grail I'd just smile and nod, ok buddy lol.


I found the effect to be damn near magical. I like the flavor and all, but that high works for me like almost nothing else. For a creative boost when writing both lyrics and music, I have found nothing better. Not saying it is my favorite smoke, or certainly not my holy grail as a grower, but the high works for me in a big way.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I dont have regular wedding cake. But I have this cross if anyone is interested. I have a few packs on them. I have 4 in veg right now. And look very similar. Short stout indi dom leaves.
> 
> Its jbeezys cut #3 crossed to wizard punch. Which is blissful wizard x purple punch.
> View attachment 4208557



Do you think Honey Sticks has the real deal WC cut?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572


Wait, what the fuck? Oh, no no no. This just keeps getting worse, and I don’t have to be political in saying that. I have read that book, and it is a fucking load of convincingly-presented horseshit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Wait, what the fuck? Oh, no no no. This just keeps getting worse, and I am not being political in saying that. I have read that book, and what a fucking load of horseshit.


Yeah man I just logged onto it and that's the first thing that popped up.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Oct 1, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yeah,these clone guys are changing the game kind of..
> If you're a person that Don't mind growing others phenos & don't want to do the pheno hunt.
> 
> He has most of the ol'school stuff & new & his own..
> ...


No pest issues thus far? how many times have you used his service?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do you think Honey Sticks has the real deal WC cut?


Heres what they said about their wedding cake cut.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572


I feel like I been conned

The advise he takes is from con man

The pictures are fake

The S1s came from a con man

Letting my GP gear finish flowering then I’m back to breeders I respect

My garden is about good karma, I don’t want part of this


----------



## 2easy (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572



well that about does it for me. taking business advice from trump. fuck that. that bloke would sell a broken wheelbarrow to his grandmother then charge her again to fix it. then walk around telling how good a bloke he is for fixing his grandmothers broken wheelbarrow


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they will grow and respond different across the country with different growers. But you should still able to tell. Hes run this cut 3 times. All 3 have been on point. He sent some concentrate je made from trim. And it tastes like a twinkie pretty much. First thing that comes to mind. Hes suppose to send me the cut. But I'm Leary bout clones in the post. So I haven't gave him the go ahead to ship it yet.


Thats my worry, but we get tons of bud from cali and CO so its highly unlikely to get caught up with. I remember a guy posting that he received most of his cuts unrooted. Anybody have experience with this? Seems like a cut that roots fairly easy would make it in a couple Ziploc bags in a bubble mailer, just wonder how long it will last? Dipped in gel and the right moisture level. Experience anyone?


----------



## SFnone (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572


gu is from florida, so take from that what you will- a little business advice- NEVER openly endorse or support trump- it's social suicide


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I found the effect to be damn near magical. I like the flavor and all, but that high works for me like almost nothing else. For a creative boost when writing both lyrics and music, I have found nothing better. Not saying it is my favorite smoke, or certainly not my holy grail as a grower, but the high works for me in a big way.


Different strokes for different folks, I find the high kind of generic compared to any of the mothers in the cross. I'm not a musician although my profession is an art. I also rarely have a buzz before I'm finished working, unfortunately, so I couldn't speak on that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I find the high kind of generic compared to any the mothers in the cross. I'm not a musician although my profession is an art. I also rarely have a buzz before I'm finished working, unfortunately, so I couldn't speak on that.


If you think gg4 was meh maybe you got the wrong thing or a knock off.it is possible.thie last round I had people were blown away by it.you put a nug of it on a counter it will stink out to the street.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I find the high kind of generic compared to any of the mothers in the cross. I'm not a musician although my profession is an art. I also rarely have a buzz before I'm finished working, unfortunately, so I couldn't speak on that.


I feel this way about the white- and I know others do too- looks great, mediocre high.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 1, 2018)

Hey for all the GP followers that are fine with the ethics @Gu~ is promoting

Here’s another guy you’d enjoy



The irony is GP actually has a strain called Snake oil


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres what they said about their wedding cake cut.
> View attachment 4208574 View attachment 4208575


Thank you. Those guys were one of the names I was given from Joe to help verify his cut. I guess they're doing a collab together or something.

I was just asking about Honey Sticks a couple days ago in another thread. 
A friend has a pack waiting for me but I didn't know a lot about them. I'm still not sure what the genetics are but I hope they're at least close to those ones you have.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Wait, what the fuck? Oh, no no no. This just keeps getting worse, and I don’t have to be political in saying that. I have read that book, and it is a fucking load of convincingly-presented horseshit.


It’s an open secret the guy is essentially a child in terms of intellect. He doesn’t understand the relationship between interest rates and bonds, which is straight up Econ 101. I don’t understand how anyone could take business advice from the guy when he’s been exposed as a moron.


----------



## genuity (Oct 1, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> No pest issues thus far? how many times have you used his service?


None at all,clean healthy cuts,correct packaging.


5 times so far,every cut has been legit.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The WC pic on GPS is credited to @mittencolas on IG. You can find the picture if you scroll through his stuff.
> 
> 
> This is the clone seller that I was referring to about a million pages back. Jesus Christ this thread moves fast. They’re in my neck of the woods and apparently you can pick up if you’re in SoCal. I believe they have a relationship with Phinest which does tissue cultures. They are super pricy, but this is also coming from someone who used to just trade or get clones dirt cheap before I knew what hype was.
> ...


Phinest is blowing my mind with what they are doing. Just sayin.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If you think gg4 was meh maybe you got the wrong thing or a knock off.it is possible.thie last round I had people were blown away by it.you put a nug of it on a counter it will stink out to the street.


I'm 100% sure it's the legit cut I have sampled many times over the past handful of years. Don't get me wrong, it's powerful. As I said before the high is boring and one dimensional to me at this point in my life. When it first came around my neck of the woods that new new hype had everybody asking if it was available, including myself.

Keep in mind I've also been smoking my own or someone else's own for over a decade, my tolerance is up there and I've experienced more unique cultivars than one could possibly remember. Getting you super high and smelling through a fresh jar lid doesn't make weed top notch these days imo. 

Everyone has a different palette and criteria for what's exceptional and just good enough. GG is good enough in my eyes. I wouldn't go out of my way for the cut but I'll sift through some S1 or familial crosses looking for a better plant.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572


Damn, @Gu~ just shit the bed!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s an open secret the guy is essentially a child in terms of intellect. He doesn’t understand the relationship between interest rates and bonds, which is straight up Econ 101. I don’t understand how anyone could take business advice from the guy when he’s been exposed as a moron.


Believe me, I know. I don’t have any interest in a political argument, I am totally okay with conservative views, but not with him or his gang of traitorous batman villain mafiosos.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats my worry, but we get tons of bud from cali and CO so its highly unlikely to get caught up with. I remember a guy posting that he received most of his cuts unrooted. Anybody have experience with this? Seems like a cut that roots fairly easy would make it in a couple Ziploc bags in a bubble mailer, just wonder how long it will last? Dipped in gel and the right moisture level. Experience anyone?


you are way behind. I don't want to give out the names, but go to wal mart website and put clone shipper in the search. Ive seen two diff containers they use that actually excite me, beats the old days of getting a sopping wet pkg from someone and the mailman lookin at ya sideways, lmfao.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. Those guys were one of the names I was given from Joe to help verify his cut. I guess they're doing a collab together or something.
> 
> I was just asking about Honey Sticks a couple days ago in another thread.
> A friend has a pack waiting for me but I didn't know a lot about them. I'm still not sure what the genetics are but I hope they're at least close to those ones you have.


I'm getting ready to throw a couple flower. Females will stay. Males I'll cull. But from the looks of it in veg. I'm thinkn 2 and 2. I know two are male for sure. One had sexed already. And one looks male all the way. Hopefully they pan out and I find a keeper.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats my worry, but we get tons of bud from cali and CO so its highly unlikely to get caught up with. I remember a guy posting that he received most of his cuts unrooted. Anybody have experience with this? Seems like a cut that roots fairly easy would make it in a couple Ziploc bags in a bubble mailer, just wonder how long it will last? Dipped in gel and the right moisture level. Experience anyone?


Unrooted cuts get shipped all the time. I've sent several cuts that way. From east coast to cali. Not a single problem. I take a cut, let it set in plain water over night. Wrap a moist paper towel around the stem. Then bag the bottom part tie it with a bread tie. Then take a second baggy and put it over the top part. Leaves n stuff. You dont want the water from towel up around the leaves. The humidity in the boxes and heat can cause mold. Then jus ship it in a flat rate box.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I feel this way about the white- and I know others do too- looks great, mediocre high.


Gotta agree with ya man. Grown a lot of white crosses and it's never a plant that tastes like the white that ends up as a keeper. It is definitely great breeding stock, most crosses come out better than either parent.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Gotta agree with ya man. Grown a lot of white crosses and it's never a plant that tastes like the white that ends up as a keeper. It is definitely great breeding stock, most crosses come out better than either parent.


The white by itself sucks ass. But when crossed the traits come out better. Real cut of the white smells like cardboard pretty much. It's very generic smelling.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you are way behind. I don't want to give out the names, but go to wal mart website and put clone shipper in the search. Ive seen two diff containers they use that actually excite me, beats the old days of getting a sopping wet pkg from someone and the mailman lookin at ya sideways, lmfao.


Well yea I knew about them ,I'm just saying unrooted could use a flat bubble mailer might be quicker or easier and less conspicuous, but idk!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Unrooted cuts get shipped all the time. I've sent several cuts that way. From east coast to cali. Not a single problem. I take a cut, let it set in plain water over night. Wrap a moist paper towel around the stem. Then bag the bottom part tie it with a bread tie. Then take a second baggy and put it over the top part. Leaves n stuff. You dont want the water from towel up around the leaves. The humidity in the boxes and heat can cause mold. Then jus ship it in a flat rate box.


Thats pretty much what I was thinking , thought some rooting gel and a small balloon over the stem would keep air from stem, and one small spray from a water bottle would probably be all the humidity you would need.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats pretty much what I was thinking , thought some rooting gel and a small balloon over the stem would keep air from stem, and one small spray from a water bottle would probably be all the humidity you would need.


A balloon is good a idea. Thanks. I may do that next time I send a cut.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Well yea I knew about them ,I'm just saying unrooted could use a flat bubble mailer might be quicker or easier and less conspicuous, but idk!


Currently there's no real worry about how inconspicuous clones in boxes are or aren't imo. 

I live in a very draconian, prohibition state. Have a friend that works at a local post office branch. He says that the mail room almost always has a hint of loud in the air. I know guys who get 5+lb boof packs through usps weekly at the very least. You'd have to be astronomically unlucky to get caught up with clones because they're packaged what I consider properly.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

Hell I use to find my small plants outside cut down, snipped right at the ground, from what i found out to be voles,not moles but voles, anyway some had been there all day probably and threw them in the aerocloner and root no problem, so a couple days through the post wouldn't be no problem. I would think.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Currently there's no real worry about how inconspicuous clones in boxes are or aren't imo.
> 
> I live in a very draconian, prohibition state. Have a friend that works at a local post office branch. He says that the mail room almost always has a hint of loud in the air. I know guys who get 5+lb boof packs through usps weekly at the very least. You'd have to be astronomically unlucky to get caught up with clones because they're packaged properly.


Before we moved to the place we bought. My neighbor got and probably still does. But dont know for sure. But he gets 3+ lbs shipped to him from oregan every week. My state is really illegal.


----------



## organitron (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm hoping to score some Tombstone and CnC for cheap. so lets get Gu bashin back on track. GPS strain names really suck! except for Pig Whistle


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

I live in the bible belt , national champs, love my football, but like i said we get lb packages all the time and I only know one person that got caught.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Before we moved to the place we bought. My neighbor got and probably still does. But dont know for sure. But he gets 3+ lbs shipped to him from oregan every week. My state is really illegal.


I'll bet we'll be the last state to go!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

So you guys that are in prohibition states, do you get to vote on laws or just the crooks that will line their pockets making them?

It will take national legalization for my state to get on board and even then it will probably be a state's choice as whether or not to join in on the fun. Here's to hoping that all the old people die and the younger folks actually vote people in willing to change the system.

The real issue is representative government is an antiquated system, especially in a state that the public votes on nothing other than politicians.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> So you guys that are in prohibition states, do you get to vote on laws or just the crooks that will line their pockets making them?
> 
> It will take national legalization for my state to get on board and even then it will probably be a state's choice as whether or not to join in on the fun. Here's to hoping that all the old people die and the younger folks actually vote people in willing to change the system.
> 
> The real issue is representative government is an antiquated system, especially in a state that the public votes on nothing other than politicians.


You pretty just summed it up.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

We still have the inflated prices and for those of us that are willing to take the risk, it sure helps on the income.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> We still have the inflated prices and for those of us that are willing to take the risk, it sure helps on the income.


Prices are dropping here in my circles. 35/8th 220ish for an oz of top notch import/local grown. That's to end consumers, from relatively unconnected folks. I'm sure there's some goofy 45 year old guy getting ripped for 60/8th all the way up still but I'd say most are getting an ok deal.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 1, 2018)

keep forgetting to ask, did anyone grow the Bandit Breath out and how was it, I know the slow veg thing, wondering bout everything else, lol.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Prices are dropping here in my circles. 35/8th 220ish for an oz of top notch import/local grown. That's to end consumers, from relatively unconnected folks. I'm sure there's some goofy 45 year old guy getting ripped for 60/8th all the way up still but I'd say most are getting an ok deal.


Thats right on par with my area, and that's the best you'll get. Most people out here buy it by the gram, they cant afford to buy oz's. 10 to 25 depending on quality and connection.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Prices are dropping here in my circles. 35/8th 220ish for an oz of top notch import/local grown. That's to end consumers, from relatively unconnected folks. I'm sure there's some goofy 45 year old guy getting ripped for 60/8th all the way up still but I'd say most are getting an ok deal.


Its 60 a cut here. For good bud. You can get mids for 45-50. But 480-520 a zip here for topshelf.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> keep forgetting to ask, did anyone grow the Bandit Breath out and how was it, I know the slow veg thing, wondering bout everything else, lol.


I grew that one out. Its nice but def. a slow vegger. There's some pics in this thread somewhere but I noticed I called it Time Bandit (Bodhi) in the last round of pics.  I must've been baked because by the time I noticed it was too late to edit so it wont show up in a Bandit Breath search.

I think its one of the better GP crosses. It didn't continue to throw pistils and has beautiful color. Terps are a little bland but the smoke is potent. Nice bag appeal and solid nugs too.
I think mine took around 9 to 10wks to finish.
HTHs


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have them in my journal.this run I'm doing this time having her dialed in a little better will be off the chain.the last run ppm was to high and I had lockouts from p ratios out of wack.
> If you follow Instagram there are so many fire strains out there right now being crossed into her.
> My next project will be mac1 and wedding cake if I can get the mac to reverse.ive yet had a female I wasnt able to reverse so time will tell.
> 
> ...


Wow! You are not fucking around! Those are the frostiest plants I have ever seen!


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The latest and greatest on IG from gu.this was the bullshit I was talking about.and no this is not photoshopped.
> Wonder if Donald says anything about using fake pictures and sales gimmicks to boost sales.lol ima let you guys have at this BS lol.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208572


Are you fucking kidding me!!!??? You have got to be joking. That is such a deal-breaker. Gu, you're a goddamn idiot for not understanding the simple concept of not mixing politics and business. You just lost my business forever.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Its 60 a cut here. For good bud. You can get mids for 45-50. But 480-520 a zip here for topshelf.


Wow a blast from the past. Right when I started growing things were more reasonable in my circles, 50/8th, 350-375 an oz and I always let go of it for about what our current prices are. I do live in a larger crossroads city, probably changes the market.

I do remember hearing of some shit called dead sea weed for 60/8th all the way up. Guess it was the local kill for a grip in the early 2000s.


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you are way behind. I don't want to give out the names, but go to wal mart website and put clone shipper in the search. Ive seen two diff containers they use that actually excite me, beats the old days of getting a sopping wet pkg from someone and the mailman lookin at ya sideways, lmfao.


I've never looked up clone shipping supplies, but I still remember from reading in High Times 30 years ago to use a 16oz bottle, cut it in half, plant the clone in rockwool in the bottom part, and once it's rooted, tape the top back on, then you can ship it.


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 1, 2018)

Right, y


TPTB73 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me!!!??? You have got to be joking. That is such a deal-breaker. Gu, you're a goddamn idiot for not understanding the simple concept of not mixing politics and business. You just lost my business forever.


" you're a goddamn idiot for not understanding the simple concept of not mixing politics and business unless you agree with my politics! Achtung!" lol
Gu read a book written by a business man decades ago, truly believed it helped him, and shared it...OMG but but but but TRUMP derp. 
You have STDs. 

Severe Trump Derangement Syndrome. 
I hope they make a medicinal strain to cure STDs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> " you're a goddamn idiot ......
> unless you agree with my politics! Achtung!" lol


How 'bout we nip this in the bud and keep existing friendships intact?

Though I've never been, I hear there's this place.....

https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 1, 2018)

organitron said:


> I'm hoping to score some Tombstone and CnC for cheap. so lets get Gu bashin back on track. GPS strain names really suck! except for Pig Whistle


So Gu shows up to like this post, but no comment on the shit show going down?


----------



## quiescent (Oct 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How 'bout we nip this in the bud and keep existing friendships intact?
> 
> Though I've never been, I hear there's this place.....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/politics.47/


As much as I enjoy seeing the circus I've gotta agree. Nothing good could come from it. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, there's not really a right or wrong here. Questionable business decision although it is his personal account, not the GPS account.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

quiescent said:


> As much as I enjoy seeing the circus I've gotta agree. Nothing good could come from it.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinions, there's not really a right or wrong here. Questionable business decision although it is his personal account, not the GPS account.


The GPS account is worse.all advertising and bullshit.no plant pics.maybe he skipped over the chapter in Donald's book about listening to what your clients are saying and actually give a shit cause they may have a point.or you can stick your head in the sand and pretend the 100s of loyal customers that just watched this shit show unravel will go away.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

Cookies n Chem day 66. All sweet nose. Cant smell any SD in her at all. According to trichs shes pretty much done. But pistils are still popping up as normal for GPS gear. She is gonna yield a ton. The main cola is almost as big around as 2 liter pop bottle. And about 18 inches long. I'll get pics of it when I chop her. Bc I have her bent over outta the light right now. Hoping to pull close to 3-3.5 zips.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Believe me, I know. I don’t have any interest in a political argument, I am totally okay with conservative views, but not with him or his gang of traitorous batman villain mafiosos.


I tried to explain to too many of my facebook "friends" that my distaste of Trump had zero to do with any political ideologies I held. I thought the dude was the worst back when he started that dumb ass show that people just tuned in to to see him act like a moron.

Politics aside, dude is fucking retarded. Just listen to him try to orate. No thank you,I prefer my adults with adult vocabulary, lol. And a business genius? Dude inherited over a 100 million dollar Realestate empire, fucking brilliant.

I seen all this coming back when Gu said he had business consultants overhaul his website. That's when the tier bullshit came into play. It's just how it goes. Once people start making good money that get diseased with greed. It's no different than a gambling addiction, imo. It's never enough, never.


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Right, y
> 
> " you're a goddamn idiot for not understanding the simple concept of not mixing politics and business unless you agree with my politics! Achtung!" lol
> Gu read a book written by a business man decades ago, truly believed it helped him, and shared it...OMG but but but but TRUMP derp.
> ...


Sure, let's just bury our heads in the sand and pretend that he didn't appoint Jeff Sessions, the ultimate enemy to all cannabis users and growers, as the Attorney General.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 1, 2018)

How about let's not get into political bullshit. This is a GPS thread. Can we please leave it that way. Idc of you all wanna bicker n argue jus please not about politics.pot n politics dont go together.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem day 66. All sweet nose. Cant smell any SD in her at all. According to trichs shes pretty much done. But pistils are still popping up as normal for GPS gear. She is gonna yield a ton. The main cola is almost as big around as 2 liter pop bottle. And about 18 inches long. I'll get pics of it when I chop her. Bc I have her bent over outta the light right now. Hoping to pull close to 3-3.5 zips.
> 
> View attachment 4208760 View attachment 4208761 View attachment 4208762 View attachment 4208763 View attachment 4208764 View attachment 4208765


She's looking nice and about the same maturity I took mine down at. Right around 70 days and she looked just as white haired as yours. Great weed for smoking just not growing in a small tent indoor, lol. Cheers man


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She's looking nice and about the same maturity I took mine down at. Right around 70 days and she looked just as white haired as yours. Great weed for smoking just not growing in a small tent indoor, lol. Cheers man


I doesn’t look much like mine, mine was showing a lot of cookies structure and it is fantastic. It was not a ridiculous stretcher, either. I am very happy wih it and will definitely keep it for a while. It didn’t yield poorly or particularly well, but every bit of it is fantastic quality.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tried to explain to too many of my facebook "friends" that my distaste of Trump had zero to do with any political ideologies I held. I thought the dude was the worst back when he started that dumb ass show that people just tuned in to to see him act like a moron.
> 
> Politics aside, dude is fucking retarded. Just listen to him try to orate. No thank you,I prefer my adults with adult vocabulary, lol. And a business genius? Dude inherited over a 100 million dollar Realestate empire, fucking brilliant.
> 
> I seen all this coming back when Gu said he had business consultants overhaul his website. That's when the tier bullshit came into play. It's just how it goes. Once people start making good money that get diseased with greed. It's no different than a gambling addiction, imo. It's never enough, never.


Lol, he paid a consultant for _those_ “overhaul” results? Oooookaaaaay then.

The usability and performance are both pretty poor. Better than a lot of previous US seedbanks, but not good by any objective industry measure.

Nobody in this business seems to know how or have the will to build a robust modern website, aside from the venture-capital funded jackasses like leaf.ly.

Or maybe their “consultants” are simply fleecing the shit out of them by lying profusely.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

well, at least he is helping us understand where these stupid business decisions are coming from. he's been taking business tips from the great pumpkin himself! he must have read chapter 9 - using someone else's pictures and claiming they're yours when they aren't even the same strain. and probably chapter 5 - constantly lying about shit and being caught yet never changing your ways.

i'd say you're acing the DT business school right now, @Gu~


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, he paid a consultant for _those_ “overhaul” results? Oooookaaaaay then.
> 
> The usability and performance are both pretty poor. Better than a lot of previous US seedbanks, but not good by any objective industry measure.
> 
> ...


And said he had worked hours on a write up for a strain, boasted how great and how hard he worked on it....

that was copied and pasted


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> And said he had worked hours on a write up for a strain, boasted how great and how hard he worked on it....
> 
> that was copied and pasted


I been watching all these little things happen... I sit back and watch but there’s so much bullshit that has happened , the trump book makes so much sense now


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem day 66. All sweet nose. Cant smell any SD in her at all. According to trichs shes pretty much done. But pistils are still popping up as normal for GPS gear. She is gonna yield a ton. The main cola is almost as big around as 2 liter pop bottle. And about 18 inches long. I'll get pics of it when I chop her. Bc I have her bent over outta the light right now. Hoping to pull close to 3-3.5 zips.
> 
> View attachment 4208760 View attachment 4208761 View attachment 4208762 View attachment 4208763 View attachment 4208764 View attachment 4208765


Just judging from the pics , visually looks like a good mix of both parents, can't wait to get to mine. It was one of the more appealing offerings from GPS to me. Looks good!


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 1, 2018)

Sad jealous people


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> My goodness! Was it pretty dense all the way thru?


There was some stems to trim, but the nugs were solid all the way through.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Sad jealous people


Please use complete sentences if you want to communicate anything to others, this looks like you are muttering quietly to yourself, not participating in a discussion.

And if you want to keep bringing up political shit, please, politics is  that way. This thread probably has enough aggregated drama that we don’t need to make it about political ideologies or ideologues, either one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> How many have decided to sell their GPS packs?


Who will buy them?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> Correction; Very very sad jealous people.


Yeah man I'm messaging bodi and seed junkys right now and demand they use someone else's pictures when they post there strains and they need to immediately stop posting pics of cannibas.i wanna see more political post on there ig.
Also I demand that they start using fake clones to breed with and stop putting name tags on the moms cause wtf difference does it make anyway.
I also need them all to buy bogus seeds from a salesman in Uganda and ship them in bad ass packages with top strain names on them.
So yeah I'm jealous as fuk these other breeders aren't doing that stuff.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I already have a name for this strain: covfefe. It will be Hugely popular i promise.


It's ok, I know you are a noob who cant sex a plant but dont worry, once you learn a few things and get a clue or 2 you will realise that some things are just not covfefe. Fake pics being rule no. 1.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you @Heisengrow 
Wont buy greenpoint. A pack might be haded my way as a prize, gonna find a fire male and start my own seed biz.


----------



## klx (Oct 1, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I have no idea what fake pics you're talking about i wasnt part of that convo but it sounds like fake news.
> I never had sex with any plants. Thats very fake news. I bet you work for the deep state.





mordynyc said:


> Can anyone help me sex my Jelly Pie? It's over a month old and I've LST and Topped early on and every branch you see was topped 3 days ago.


lol clueless


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem day 66. All sweet nose. Cant smell any SD in her at all. According to trichs shes pretty much done. But pistils are still popping up as normal for GPS gear. She is gonna yield a ton. The main cola is almost as big around as 2 liter pop bottle. And about 18 inches long. I'll get pics of it when I chop her. Bc I have her bent over outta the light right now. Hoping to pull close to 3-3.5 zips.
> 
> View attachment 4208760 View attachment 4208761 View attachment 4208762 View attachment 4208763 View attachment 4208764 View attachment 4208765


It's probably done, i just chopped a GPS plant that looked similar, never ending white hairs coming out of her. Pretty sure that's the father plant doing that if it's in almost every cross, it's a very undesirable trait. Reminds me of big bud.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah man I'm messaging bodi and seed junkys right now and demand they use someone else's pictures when they post there strains and they need to immediately stop posting pics of cannibas.i wanna see more political post on there ig.
> Also I demand that they start using fake clones to breed with and stop putting name tags on the moms cause wtf difference does it make anyway.
> I also need them all to buy bogus seeds from a salesman in Uganda and ship them in bad ass packages with top strain names on them.
> So yeah I'm jealous as fuk these other breeders aren't doing that stuff.





klx said:


> It's ok, I know you are a noob who cant sex a plant but dont worry, once you learn a few things and get a clue or 2 you will realise that some things are just not covfefe. Fake pics being rule no. 1.


It took me a second, but I see what you did there. And there was some lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 1, 2018)

Holy shit my Christmas list just keep getting checked off.damn I love doing shit right and I didnt even read a book.i can barely spell for fuks sake but my flower room looks crazy sparkly...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 1, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Holy shit my Christmas list just keep getting checked off.damn I love doing shit right and I didnt even read a book.i can barely spell for fuks sake but my flower room looks crazy sparkly...


It really does! 
The flower pics you have posted recently are kick ass, hope to get my own rdwc game dialed in like that, checked out your undercurrent system build on youtube, cool stuff.

This thread, lol. Seems like one of my most colorful new posts may have been deleted.

I wonder why the mods would do that?


P.S. I actually don’t wonder.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> copycat has the original genetics listed. TK x Animal Mints. 12 for a buck and a half, lol


You do realize copycat genetics = Logic and logic was the one who sold the fake S1's all of us bought to Gu right? /smh We have only been posting this since the s1 fiasco...Feel free to let us all know how awesome any s1's you buy from THCfarmer are...lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> gu is from florida, so take from that what you will- a little business advice- NEVER openly endorse or support trump- it's social suicide


Or be political at all. You automatically lose half your customers no matter what side your on. Fuckin stupid what some of these CEO's do. I would have a clause that if you said anything political while running or working at the company you are fuckin fired.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 1, 2018)

my CnCs.. looking good, stackin.. smells sweeter than most bud Ive had the pleasure of running.. Front one is going on 9 weeks.. But looks like it may never stop throwin pistils


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Or be political at all. You automatically lose half your customers no matter what side your on. Fuckin stupid what some of these CEO's do. I would have a clause that if you said anything political while running or working at the company you are fuckin fired.


How is reading a book a long time ago about business political?
Anywho i think i know the issue. Its because he's a Gu isnt it. 
Well...
First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Gus, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Gu.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You do realize copycat genetics = Logic and logic was the one who sold the fake S1's all of us bought to Gu right? /smh We have only been posting this since the s1 fiasco...Feel free to let us all know how awesome any s1's you buy from THCfarmer are...lol


 Is there two different Copycat genetics?, seems like I read that here somewhere. That the real guys were on IG and logic was behind the fake at the farm. I was really hoping I had some s1s off the real Cube.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 1, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I agree, always have. Sell me some predictable awesome genetics at a reasonable price and I don’t give a shit about getting a discount sale or special. Reverse auctions were cool, nuggets were just goofy. The old nuggets system created a lot of hype but there aas clearly no margin in it for the business, they were probably losing money at a few different points because of it. The downside for the business is now that they need to change the nugget system to turn over a better profit margin everyone is losing their shit.
> 
> Sell me a great product at a good price and miss me with your rewards club bullshit, that’s how I feel toward every business pushing this kind of shit.
> 
> ...


$23.91 right now on auction


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Is there two different Copycat genetics?, seems like I read that here somewhere. That the real guys were on IG and logic was behind the fake at the farm. I was really hoping I had some s1s off the real Cube.


as far as i understand, that is correct. there is a legit one, i follow him and he has posted a bunch of times about the fake.


----------



## 3AM (Oct 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I feel like I been conned
> 
> The advise he takes is from con man
> 
> ...


There's this saying I like about how a conman and business both understand the value of deception, except a businessman will eventually deliver on his promise. 

Unfortunately, looks like this is the conman in this situation. 

I was already disappointed with the way-too-many packs I'd picked up (pretty much the same complaints most people in this thread have) and this is just the icing on the cake. I'm going to pop these Oni Beach Weddings and move on. 

Live and learn.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 1, 2018)

The USPS shipping was sweet , id get mine usually two days after I got my email saying my order was processing. The best Fed Ex has done is 7 days.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

Ummmmmmmm....... what exactly happened with gew~ or should i just rewind about 100 pages and start reading now....


----------



## led2076 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tried to let everyone know earlier on once I saw it !!

But I got attacked by the same ones attacking gu now!!

HA HA HA


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2018)

led2076 said:


> Tried to let everyone know earlier on once I saw it !!
> 
> But I got attacked by the same ones attacking gu now!!
> 
> HA HA HA


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow, when are you going to start making seeds? I want what you got. I'll even try your tweezer cloning method to boot


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 2, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Heisengrow, when are you going to start making seeds? I want what you got. I'll even try your tweezer cloning method to boot


Should be soon. @Dustjesus dropped some knowledge that invogue enterprises was working on something huge that will give us boners and serve us glasses of shut the fuck up, at the same time.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You do realize copycat genetics = Logic and logic was the one who sold the fake S1's all of us bought to Gu right? /smh We have only been posting this since the s1 fiasco...Feel free to let us all know how awesome any s1's you buy from THCfarmer are...lol


you do realize if you had read my post before that, I mentioned that. LMFAO. its hard to keep up on this thread, but.......................please try. I know its exciting, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It's probably done, i just chopped a GPS plant that looked similar, never ending white hairs coming out of her. Pretty sure that's the father plant doing that if it's in almost every cross, it's a very undesirable trait. Reminds me of big bud.


Yeah ima take her down this friday. That's 70 days on the money with a 10 day flush. By then she should be a good mix of cloudy and amber.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Pheno Finder seeds looks like out of UK. Copycat Genetics lmfao, oh no......................wasn't that the same cats as the S1's?


@40amps, it was a couple pages before the lineage comment, lol, so you had to go back a bit, but thanks for trying to clarify that for me, but I got it. Peace and karma


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2018)

Asshole never wrote a book or read one on anything.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2018)

66 day Dynamite Diesel in the vape this AM. The one at 70 pulled yesterday with some nanners and found nanners on this bud in the vape also and a couple sterile seeds. This is strong medicine.

Just checked and I have 4 Black Gold f2 up from the dirt in Solos. A fave at my house.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jeez. That really is a beautiful plant. I'm trying so hard to not get sucked into its hype but its damn hard after seeing Heisens pics, these, and all the others. And the smoke reports are nothing short of fantastic too.


I keep looking at those WC pics thinking the same exact thing. And I am seriously considering ordering some cuts.

GPS gear is a weirdly mixed bag of conflicting feelings for me, so is this thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s an open secret the guy is essentially a child in terms of intellect. He doesn’t understand the relationship between interest rates and bonds, which is straight up Econ 101. I don’t understand how anyone could take business advice from the guy when he’s been exposed as a moron.


Trump also doesn't understand the relationship between unemployment & inflation, because he's trying to simulate the economy while unemployment is low. 

That's just dumb...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

Is the Black Gold a pure chem cross? That one must have came out before I jumped on the band wagon.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Is the Black Gold a pure chem cross? That one must have came out before I jumped on the band wagon.


He prolly used a Top Dawg onycd female cut, lol, sorry, couldn't resist.

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Black_Gold/Greenpoint_Seeds/

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/ONYCD/Top_Dawg_Seeds/


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah ima take her down this friday. That's 70 days on the money with a 10 day flush. By then she should be a good mix of cloudy and amber.


Here's a picture of my never ending GPS after cut, just wasn't worth me keeping this plant for another 3-4 weeks to wait for the white hairs to stop, really piss poor genetics. Breeders flowering suggestion says 8-9 weeks, this went a tad over 9 weeks and could have gone another 4 probably. Really reminds me of big bud and big bud crosses, those had this same garbage look and never ending white hairs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's a picture of my never ending GPS after cut, just wasn't worth me keeping this plant for another 3-4 weeks to wait for the white hairs to stop, really piss poor genetics. Breeders flowering suggestion says 8-9 weeks, this went a tad over 9 weeks and could have gone another 4 probably. Really reminds me of big bud and big bud crosses, those had this same garbage look and never ending white hairs.
> 
> View attachment 4209063


The white hairs haven't stopped on my outdoor plants either. 
I'm going to chop the Half & Half today to see how it compares to my greenpoint strains.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tomahawk at 16 days


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 2, 2018)

This thread has turned into one big hate fest


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> This thread has turned into one big hate fest


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Did anyone grow Chickasaw Cooler yet?

I see it is already discontinued. I am sitting on a half pack of them, seems like they could have potential, but I haven’t heard of anyone else running it. I popped some and didn’t end up running them because OBS was so good.

I remain curious, mostly because of Gorilla Biscuit and the Sensi Star heritage.

Someone should start a genetics trading website, dedicated to gear swaps, non-commercial, invitation only and private. Probably me, I should start that site, anyone down for something like that? I have a domain and a site already started...could add this as a feature...hmmm


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Here's a picture of my never ending GPS after cut, just wasn't worth me keeping this plant for another 3-4 weeks to wait for the white hairs to stop, really piss poor genetics. Breeders flowering suggestion says 8-9 weeks, this went a tad over 9 weeks and could have gone another 4 probably. Really reminds me of big bud and big bud crosses, those had this same garbage look and never ending white hairs.
> 
> View attachment 4209063


Yeah friday I'll b at 10 weeks. It's coming down either way.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

What bothers me about this whole thing is, @Gu~ hasn't even commented about the whole pic stealing thing. I noticed he liked a post of someones. But I think hes gonna lose more customers by not talking about the elephant in the room. I guess he could just copy n paste it outta the room. And just ignore it. But I think if it was me. I would be addressing the problems at hand. And now that hes married a person he had working for him. Its gonna go down hill even faster


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What bothers me about this whole thing is, @Gu~ hasn't even commented about the whole pic stealing thing. I noticed he liked a post of someones. But I think hes gonna lose more customers by not talking about the elephant in the room. I guess he could just copy n paste it outta the room. And just ignore it. But I think if it was me. I would be addressing the problems at hand. And now that hes married a person he had working for him. Its gonna form hill even faster


Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.

I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,

I have no dog in the fight either way, really. I have all the GPS gear I ever want now, and I am damn happy with it so far, but I am done with them, most probbaly.

He can marry whoever he wants, that seems irrelevant and too personal of a comment to make, I wouldn’t want all you jackals up in my shit like that. I would also be a lot more careful about public comments than he has been, and more rigorous about the veracity of the products I was selling

As of yesterday I have no dog at all.  Goodbye sweet princess.

She had a good run, almost 13 years. The house feels impossibly empty without her.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What bothers me about this whole thing is, @Gu~ hasn't even commented about the whole pic stealing thing. I noticed he liked a post of someones. But I think hes gonna lose more customers by not talking about the elephant in the room. I guess he could just copy n paste it outta the room. And just ignore it. But I think if it was me. I would be addressing the problems at hand. And now that hes married a person he had working for him. Its gonna form hill even faster


He won't address it because he's not using authentic genetics and gets called out anytime he posts pictures of fakes. He's only in it for the money he does not care about the quality he puts out. From what i am seeing the male he uses produces plants that look similar to big bud with a more chemmy taste, definitely not a quality genetic.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


Tough thing to go through, I always have a younger pup around when the time comes for the older one...

It’s tough when the House seems so empty and quiet. I’ve had many dogs, such wonderful animals every single breed I’ve had , unique in their own way

My sympathies brother , he looked like a big boy!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem with a pic, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it, I have no dog in the fight either way, really.
> 
> ...


So sorry, 13 years for a Dane is amazing 
You must have given her a very good life . 
My English is almost 9 , and starting to show her age. I started putting CBD in caps for her, she has got some of her spunk bad. 
I know how hard it is my friend.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


i'm sorry to hear it. i dread the day mine goes. she is the best companion dog i've had and i've had dogs my whole life.
condolences


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> So sorry, 13 years for a Dane is amazing
> You must have given her a very good life .
> My English is almost 9 , and starting to show her age. I started putting CBD in caps for her, she has got some of her spunk bad.
> I know how hard it is my friend.


Thanks, brother BHB. We met a dane breeder soon after we got her who swore by giving them goat milk, said it nearly doubled their lifespan. She had it every day for 10 years, I am a believer. We are taking a break from dogs so we can travel a bit, but my future dogs will all get goat milk and a bit of kibble for breakfast.

She was a Dane Mastiff, aka Gladiator, but more like Cupcake Cuddlebeast


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> As of yesterday I have no dog at all.  Goodbye sweet princess.
> View attachment 4209099
> She had a good run, almost 13 years. The house feels impossibly empty without her.


What a beauty. may she rest in piece


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


damn bro, she looked like a beauty. I love my dog more than most people, including my family circle. He's new, lost a lab pup last year got run over right in front of me and two yrs previous had a wheaten terrier best dog I ever had, she lasted 12, I had to put her down. Still cry bout it. And try to give love to every dog I see now, within reason. She be waitin at the Rainbow Bridge for ya. Peace and karma, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 2, 2018)

That stuff is always hard. I've only had one dog (a Wheaten/Poodle mix) who gifted me back that last bit of love and left us on her own terms. However, after losing a son...I have a different perspective than most these days when I lose a pet. Human or critter...to me..it's all about fulfilling the expected life timeline. Your girl did it right....and she was a lucky girl to have an owner who loved her so. Much respect.

A place for folks to share would be fun. I was on a trading site years ago with the same parameters. Private. Invite only. If you talked about a strain you had to share it. If you passed bunk crap or never reciprocated with other members you were jettisoned. It definitely made for good grows.

Sorry for your loss. You can never replace them...but there are others who need love out there...wayyyy too many others....


----------



## 3AM (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Did anyone grow Chickasaw Cooler yet?
> 
> I see it is already discontinued. I am sitting on a half pack of them, seems like they could have potential, but I haven’t heard of anyone else running it. I popped some and didn’t end up running them because OBS was so good.
> 
> ...


You should definitely start that website. I probably won't get in, but I'll know all about that exclusive club and how it got started and, sometimes, that's all a guy needs. 



whytewidow said:


> What bothers me about this whole thing is, @Gu~ hasn't even commented about the whole pic stealing thing. I noticed he liked a post of someones. But I think hes gonna lose more customers by not talking about the elephant in the room. I guess he could just copy n paste it outta the room. And just ignore it. But I think if it was me. I would be addressing the problems at hand. And now that hes married a person he had working for him. Its gonna go down hill even faster


It's weird how quickly you can ruin a business by ignoring simple stuff. I have ecommerce sites and no matter how big of a problem I have (or think I have with a customer), a simple "my bad" usually remedies everything short of running over someone's grandma. Own your bullshit when you've been called out. Why is that such a difficult concept to grasp?


----------



## 3AM (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


My condolences. I just had to send a dog off (not even one of ours but a stray we took in for a short while) and it's the hardest thing I've ever had to do. I can't imagine what you're doing through after 13 years.

They say dogs only last as long as they do because something as pure as they are can't be in a place like this world for too long. I really believe there's something to that.

If there's a better place, she's definitely there (what would a Heaven be without dogs?) just waiting for whenever you're both reunited.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

I do want to document that I have found some really good phenos from GP , but much more phenos that take forever with the white pistils.

Yes very irritating and is usually not worth the extra flower time and the mold/risk with those extended times and thick buds sky rockets in outdoor environments and even some indoor set ups.

The ones I really enjoyed:

I’ve ran jelly pie, had very consistent phenos and enjoy the smoke every day. With two months cure it starts to really stimulate the mind. Great colors, I didn’t get much grape or cherry unfortunately , had to go at least 70 days but really closer to 76-78. I’m On the fourth gen of the cut I kept right now , and I’m letting it go once they are done, just because my clone only grapefruit cut I have been running the past year is finished 70 days, and potency , frost and just an amazing once in life flavor I’ve ever come across. (I actually want to get this cut to whoever just to share it and see how some true heads think about it) also want to reverse it in case the worst ever happens

Hibernate was a favorite , I still have 3 females and and male in veg, I will be F2 ing them within months , I’m about spreading love, chuckers paradise, what’s up?!

Pioneer kush was also just as good or even better as the bubba cuts I’ve come across east to west coast. The pheno I kept was a pure bubba leaner , no star dawg daddy showing except maybe some color, which seems to be rare in a pack, but always the better pheno in my experiences.

The night rider full pack was popped I was searching for the exact pheno that’s I found, pure candy lemons some pinesol , but downside is flowers almost 75 and spits those darn white pistils forever. I pollinated the mum, and letting the fourth gen of my pheno go after this round. Just still not special enough to stay around.

I’ve talked about the couple strains I didn’t like in last post you are free to search the thread, and was fair and disclamied if I only ran two or theee beans of a particular strain, garlix , blizzard Bush and another one or two

I do have two maverick females in veg that are going to flower soon, I will share I’m not a sore loser, just not sending my money any longer to a business with many flaws in my view. The customer service has always been on par and I will never say that I wasn’t treated with disrespect at any time by gu or ally. But the picture is bigger than that.

I’ve spent my money where I thought I was proud of what business ethics were shown but what’s going on and at the moment, the petty stupid mistakes, that aren’t all catosrophic, but add up to some shady shit.
Simple photo stealing is just so petty and stupid. Misrepresentation is pretty much fraud. I feel I’ve heard both sides after the last couple weeks and am finally clear on how his operation works. I am not hating, nor jealous or trying to disrespect. I respect any man trying to be a good husband and raise a family and keep them safe. But I can separate how I feel about the person @Gu~ Vs. the business practices, and that’s what this is about.

It is not political, but yes unfortunately that trump book is a different symbol to different people, best left in your personal circles, not when you’re the face of a Company in the harshest political climate since Vietnam. He was just a guy who wrote a book( had another person write it for him) but now he’s the president so the standard changes , that’s not political. He became a politician. From con man , it’s the con man and ethical gestures that turn people like me off, that’s not a political debate. It’s moral.

I had coffee and a sativa that blasted me into a nice morning rant, thanks if you actually read it, to anyone else feel free to scroll past my experiences, I’m not looking for an argument but we can discuss the flaws in a mature way.

Magoo

Peace and love

And @Gu~ congrats on the marriage if what I hear is true. Love is amazing , enjoy your time together


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I do want to document that I have found some really good phenos from GP , but much more phenos that take forever with the white pistils.
> 
> Yes very irritating and is usually not worth the extra flower time and the mold/risk with those extended times and thick buds sky rockets in outdoor environments and even some indoor set ups.
> 
> ...


^^^This^^^

Man oh man, over the last few days I wanted to articulate many of the things you said in this post so clearly, but I have generally failed. Nice work, this really echoes my feelings in large part, on all the subjects you mentioned, winner pheno list notwithstanding.

Bravo, magoo!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

I am conflicted, but will not be dumping my GPS beans any time soon. 

I was even thinking about doing an all GPS crop with some of the fruity strains like OBS, dreamcatcher, and jelly pie. 
There's fire in them packs!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Cool, looks like the 4 or 5 of you guys had said your peace. Perhaps now this shit show can get back to those who are indeed eager to continue with this GPS journey. 
There has been countless pics/stories of fire that has been brought out from GPS. The overwhelming, vast majority of us frequenting this thread would like to continue just that. 

There are still so much more fire to be brought out... hopefully we can continue on... and without the mob mentality.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am conflicted, but will not be dumping my GPS beans any time soon.
> 
> I was even thinking about doing an all GPS crop with some of the fruity strains like OBS, dreamcatcher, and jelly pie.
> There's fire in them packs!


Damn right there is, I will run everything I bought from them, eventually.

I guess I would like to have Jelly pie and Bodega Bubblegum, but there are a lot of seed sources out there and a lot of fire in my fridge already.

I was thinking about running Dreamcatcher and Cackleberry together, maybe I will throw OBS and Chickasaw Cooler in there too and do a tooty fuckin fruity run some time next year.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> This thread has turned into one big hate fest


I'm one of those. Not because I have a personal grudge against Gu but because the way he operates his biz is going down hill fast. I thought with the S1 shitshow (which I still have some packs stashed somewhere) I would give GPS another chance. Thanks to this thread we not only know the genetics are not tested but they might not even have the legit genetics advertised. Even some of the pics of advertised plants Gu posted are "fake." I don't know what logic you go by but that nonsense, in my book, is unacceptable. Now i'm going to see if I can take down my review off that website Gu asked us to review in (anyone remember the website?). I don't want my review misleading noobs. Good thing I read this thread on my spare time.
@Gu~ change the tag to "rise and fall of an empire." No hate just FACTS.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Cool, looks like the 4 or 5 of you guys had said your peace. Perhaps now this shit show can get back to those who are indeed eager to continue with this GPS journey.
> .


I have strong doubts that will happen. Good post though.



SoHappy101 said:


> There has been countless pics/stories of fire that has been brought out from GPS.
> There are still so much more fire to be brought out... hopefully we can continue on... and without the mob mentality.


It's true. Pics and reports from credible cats. My own first hand experiences. I flat out dig the smoke from JP, CC, and CnC that I've raised; the 3 CC crosses in progress look terrific so far. Customer service A+. Can't complain about anything in my GPS experience other than much longer finishing times than stated, which influenced some of my buys.

All that said, if I'd never bought in, I wouldn't now. I'll continue to do my best to identify and support the good cats in the biz, and the posters that refuse to join "the mob". There's plenty of ways to criticize and even condemn w/o becoming actual buzzkill.

My condolences @Michael Huntherz - she sure was a looker. And how 'bout those Dodgers !


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Is there two different Copycat genetics?, seems like I read that here somewhere. That the real guys were on IG and logic was behind the fake at the farm. I was really hoping I had some s1s off the real Cube.


It was logic having a conversation with him self.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2018)

Lots of good competition in September, time to reward someone.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I do want to document that I have found some really good phenos from GP , but much more phenos that take forever with the white pistils.
> 
> Yes very irritating and is usually not worth the extra flower time and the mold/risk with those extended times and thick buds sky rockets in outdoor environments and even some indoor set ups.
> 
> ...


I think this pretty much sums up how a lot people feel. ​What a great posts.
Its so nice to see it broken down like this in a sane articulate manner. The attacks on his family implying his wife is the latest cause of the companies poor decisions are reaching and over the top unnecessary. Plenty of men and women run successful businesses everyday. Any asshole can ruin a business and their gender is of little significance. 

I don't have a big GP collection but what I have run, I've been happy with and even kept a couple of them around for 2nd and 3rd runs.

And I'm still going to run what I have. Nothing said here will cause me to chop my plants or ditch my remaining seeds. I doubt I'll buy more Star Dawg crosses but I made that decision long before this shit show went down. 

I'm enjoying some TNT as I type this and its damn good smoke


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Lots of good competition in September, time to reward someone.


I voted for dennis just cause he looks like a cool ass dude out in the bush.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


So Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 2, 2018)

Just threw down about 30-40 Cookies N Chem.

Going to look for some new breeding material.

I'll keep y'all posted on the progress here and on the GPS boards.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


So sorry for your loss. We put down our Claire girl last November. She was 14 and suffering from liver failure. This past June we got a new pup. Her name is Paisley.
She has completed our family again. I hope you’re able to find another friend.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So sorry for your loss. We put down our Claire girl last November. She was 14 and suffering from liver failure. This past June we got a new pup. Her name is Paisley.View attachment 4209178
> She has completed our family again. I hope you’re able to find another friend.


what a cutie! shepherd mix?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> what a cutie! shepherd mix?


She is Aussie Shepherd/ Border Collie. AKA pure energy.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 2, 2018)

I just talked to Rusty from Cannaventure, he is sending me replacements for the PRK's that I reported having a male. 
That's the way to do business.
Thanks Rusty!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Just threw down about 30-40 Cookies N Chem.
> 
> Going to look for some new breeding material.
> 
> I'll keep y'all posted on the progress here and on the GPS boards.


30 to 40?what you growing in an apartment dude.if there regs you'll get about 10 females to select a breeding from than you breed back to that stardawg which will end up as a backcross which will be more stardawg dominant.
Why dont you reverse some of them females your using and pop about 500 and put them on a hydro table and select a few females from that stock.
Breed them to stardawg and pop about 20 seeds out of each female and see the fukin results.than you'll know what female to use to make seeds for sale.
This ain't rocket science man.its just having the space and knowledge to keep the plants healthy.this f1 cross shit of whatever cuts your getting your hands on ain't working 
Some stuff just dont make good babies and some shit makes awesome babies


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

I could almost feel the positive vibe coming back in. Almost. 

At this point @hesein, if you don’t open your own shop it’s going to be a
Huge missed opportunity. You are an expert at everything. Which is amazing. Instead of megaphone crying on this thread. Pull your sack up and put your gear out there for all to review. Build a better website. Breed better seeds. Ship them faster than any one. Test better than all your peers. Take the most amazing photos of your mothers for all to see. We all know you have the expertise and artistically keen eye. So do it already. And quit bitching at Gu about his game.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I voted for dennis just cause he looks like a cool ass dude out in the bush.


Dude....Dennis is whack. He leaves tons of BS reviews under lots of strains he's never grown.
Definately does NOT deserve 100$ and a pack of papers.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I could almost feel the positive vibe coming back in. Almost.
> 
> At this point @hesein, if you don’t open your own shop it’s going to be a
> Huge missed opportunity. You are an expert at everything. Which is amazing. Instead of megaphone crying on this thread. Pull your sack up and put your gear out there for all to review. Build a better website. Breed better seeds. Ship them faster than any one. Test better than all your peers. Take the most amazing photos of your mothers for all to see. We all know you have the expertise and artistically keen eye. So do it already. And quit bitching at Gu about his game.


Dude the guy said he was going to pop 30 to 40 seeds for a pheno hunt as a breed stock mother.theres back yard pollen chuckers doing better than that.this has nothing to do with me this is just a measuring stick to scale green points level of fuckery and asinine breeding tactics.
I think gu is a cool dude and like him as a person but comments like he just made really make him look silly.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think gu is a cool dude and like him as a person but comments like he just made really make him look silly.


Go do it better then bro. Shut your cake hole and get after it. Page 200 of this thread you were asking people here for sexing advice. Now your a damn expert at selecting males and the numbers it takes for breeding seeds. Open your own shop or clap it up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Go do it better then bro. Shut your cake hole and get after it. Page 200 of this thread you were asking people here for sexing advice. Now your a damn expert at selecting males and the numbers it takes for breeding seeds. Open your own shop or clap it up.


I have never asked for any sexing advice.you got me confused with someone else.

Why people have to make up shit to make a point is beyond me.
Page 200 we were talking about foxtailing buds
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-200
Try again liar


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I do want to document that I have found some really good phenos from GP , but much more phenos that take forever with the white pistils.
> 
> Yes very irritating and is usually not worth the extra flower time and the mold/risk with those extended times and thick buds sky rockets in outdoor environments and even some indoor set ups.
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way. Minus the sati and coffee buzz lol.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


All dogs go to heaven. She looks like a very happy dog. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think this pretty much sums up how a lot people feel. ​What a great posts.
> Its so nice to see it broken down like this in a sane articulate manner. The attacks on his family implying his wife is the latest cause of the companies poor decisions are reaching and over the top unnecessary. Plenty of men and women run successful businesses everyday. Any asshole can ruin a business and their gender is of little significance.
> 
> I don't have a big GP collection but what I have run, I've been happy with and even kept a couple of them around for 2nd and 3rd runs.
> ...


Btw I didnt attack his wife. Its facts. #1 cause of drama in and around grow rooms, and the law is significant others.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> So sorry, 13 years for a Dane is amazing
> You must have given her a very good life .
> My English is almost 9 , and starting to show her age. I started putting CBD in caps for her, she has got some of her spunk bad.
> I know how hard it is my friend.


English Setter?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have never asked for any sexing advice.you got me confused with someone else.
> 
> Why people have to make up shit to make a point is beyond me.
> Page 200 we were talking about foxtailing buds
> ...



Man, you are far beyond critiquing, complaining or showing constructive criticism.
You are clearly on a smear campaign.
Granted, there are some sketch to one of your complaints, but
you have brought up the fact that Gu married a co-worker (like that’s a bad thing) and all went to hell.
Hell, you even tried to pit him against others because of a possible political leaning.

Suprised you haven’t made a video like the one you did when you were loosing your shit with the cloning process.
It’s almost manic. Perhaps you suffer from mania, I don’t know. Get a grip, man.

Whatever it is, you have an agenda, and it’s clear.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here is the only one i can be 100 percent sure about but wanted to ask you guys before i kill it.I think this ones a male.Im pretty sure its a male.#5.The rest its still too early to tell.A couple i suspect but this one is really showing off.It is a real pretty plant too but i dont fool with males whatsoever.
> 
> Edit : I chopped it and put it in trash.
> 
> View attachment 4008005


Page 218. Eat a D&^% ya Dee bag.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Man, you are far beyond critiquing, complaining or showing constructive criticism.
> You are clearly on a smear campaign.
> Granted, there are some sketch to one of your complaints, but
> you have brought up the fact that Gu married a co-worker (like that’s a bad thing) and all went to hell.
> ...


Sketch to one of my complaints?there were several issues brought up.no one is trying to smear anyone I'm just pointing out obvious issues that were facts.dont shoot the messenger.i had issue about the real cuts being used in his crosses and that was obviously proved to be another bullshit marketing tactic to sell seeds.
I apologize if your offended that the things I brought to attention are actually true.
Even after all that his only recourse to all that was asked about was a photo of the month contest post.
I wasted months of time on this bullshit gear soni have every right to figure out what is going on here and also let other people know.
2 pictures he still has up of his seeds are downloaded pictures from the internet and cityslicker isnt even what it is supposed to be.
Thise are facts.a smear campaign would be making up lies to bash someone.that us definitely not the case here.
And for the record I also deleted the post about his personal life 3 minutes after I posted it cause I thought it was unfair.we all make mistakes.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> As of yesterday I have no dog at all.  Goodbye sweet princess.
> View attachment 4209099
> She had a good run, almost 13 years. The house feels impossibly empty without her.


Mittencolas has his ducks in a line, and has been putting out some very sick Tomahawk as well lately. Sorry for your loss bud. Rough losing a pup.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Page 218. Eat a D&^% ya Dee bag.





Heisengrow said:


> Here is the only one i can be 100 percent sure about but wanted to ask you guys before i kill it.I think this ones a male.Im pretty sure its a male.#5.The rest its still too early to tell.A couple i suspect but this one is really showing off.It is a real pretty plant too but i dont fool with males whatsoever.
> 
> Edit : I chopped it and put it in trash.
> 
> View attachment 4008005



Dude your just reaching.i been sexing plants for over 20 years.your green points biggest fan boy pissed off that your savior got exposed pulling some shit.
Lol I was asking for a second before I chopped it but already knew what it was.i even edited the post like 10 minutes later cause I chopped it before anyone even answered.its kind of hard to accept the fact getting 3 females out of an entire pack of seeds and hoping maybe 1 plant is confused.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I have never asked for any sexing advice.you got me confused with someone else.
> Try again liar


Go spend time getting your shop ready broksi. I can barely hear you.. is that because of the big ol' D in your mouth?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> So sorry for your loss. We put down our Claire girl last November. She was 14 and suffering from liver failure. This past June we got a new pup. Her name is Paisley.View attachment 4209178
> She has completed our family again. I hope you’re able to find another friend.


Cute pup. 
Be careful with the kisses... 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/greg-manteufel-lost-legs-to-infection-from-dog-saliva-vows-to-walk-again/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Btw I didnt attack his wife. Its facts. #1 cause of drama in and around grow rooms, and the law is significant others.


My comment was in reference to Ally being a gold digger and running the business in the ground. She's been nothing but gracious in our correspondence. 

Basically my general point is that for every gold-digging woman there's a deadbeat man. Its 2018 and women certainly don't need to be "kept"


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 2, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> English Setter?


Mastiff


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Go spend time getting your shop ready broksi. I can barely hear you.. is that because of the big ol' D in your mouth?


You need some longer rope to get around gu's nutsack?you got nothing.no journals no pics no post not shit.just some greenpoint ball swinging and mad at the dude that exposed some of the fukery.you mad cause I got connections and you still a glorified seed tester that you gotta pay money for some half ass back crossed stardawg.
Someone hit the nail on the head earlier about half that shit looking like big bud crosses.
Maybe gu lost his male.he admitted to losing female moms before so shit does happen.
Either way I could care less cause it dont have any effect on my garden any longer.ive wasted enough time and space.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My comment was in reference to Ally being a gold digger and running the business in the ground. She's been nothing but gracious in our correspondence.
> 
> Basically my general point is that for every gold-digging woman there's a deadbeat man. Its 2018 and women certainly don't need to be "kept"


It's really not about that.the point being made was successful businesses being taken over by a spouse man or woman and they feeling the need to change policys.its does happen.i have seen it happen to some very successful shops.rhey start helping out and before long they are making new policys and no one will work for them eventually.

It's more than obvious to everyone here greenpoint has made some changes the last year and is definitely not the same as it was.no one here can argue that.even the dedicated fan boys.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My comment was in reference to Ally being a gold digger and running the business in the ground. She's been nothing but gracious in our correspondence.
> 
> Basically my general point is that for every gold-digging woman there's a deadbeat man. Its 2018 and women certainly don't need to be "kept"


I think his post could be read a few different ways, none of them good, but not all of them a direct attack on Ally. I definitely think bringing up their relationship in this context is dirty pool and lacks class, entirely. So much for bringing the love back.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> ive wasted enough time and space.


Yeah yeah, let me know when your killer website is up and the dope pics of your mom's that feed your shop drop. I'll be the one most fucking amazed you actually were an artist and not just some thirsty looking for Jbeezy's nut juice. Peace out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I think his post could be read a few different ways, none of them good, but not all of them a direct attack on Ally. I definitely think bringing up their relationship in this context is dirty pool and lacks class, entirely. So much for bringing the love back.


The post I'm referring to has been deleted. Not sure if ya saw it or not. It was several pages back.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have strong doubts that will happen. Good post though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the NL West championship, seems like the Dodgers are really dialed in right now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The post I'm referring to has been deleted. Not sure if ya saw it or not. It was several pages back.


My bad, sorry, I do not think I did. Chaos is not in short supply around here.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Yeah yeah, let me know when your killer website is up and the dope pics of your mom's that feed your shop drop. I'll be the one most fucking amazed you actually were an artist and not just some thirsty looking for Jbeezy's nut juice. Peace out.


You have no idea lol.....


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The post I'm referring to has been deleted. Not sure if ya saw it or not. It was several pages back.


I deleted it right after I wrote it.i wasnt trying to make a personal attack just what I have noticed with other businesses.my apologies


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I deleted it right after I wrote it.i wasnt trying to make a personal attack just what I have noticed with other businesses.my apologies


I never say things I regret.
...hahahaha, I wish. I fuck up like that more than I like to admit.

I feel like you are overreacting a little, overall, but that’s your personal reaction and none of my direct business, I don’t have to feel your angst or agree with it. Don’t hit me. 

I feel like there is a pretty good bank of forgiveness around here, try not to spend yours faster than Gu~ is lately, I am not trying to be insulting at all, just being as real as I can.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 2, 2018)

I almost had enough nuggets for a pack on auction, just wanted some lucky 7’s. Slept on it too long I guess. 

The new reward system is lame.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Page 218. Eat a D&^% ya Dee bag.


lol I got a few questions.. how much of dudes history did you read? how must time did you waste reading it?  Why do you care so much? and whats with all the homoerotic comments?? 

Smoke a little bit and chill.. Youre not helping shit


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol I got a few questions.. how much of dudes history did you read? how must time did you waste reading it?  Why do you care so much? and whats with all the homoerotic statements??
> 
> Smoke a little bit and chill.. Youre not helping shit


I definitely want the petty games of gotcha to stop. However...

I want to encourage all erotic challenge statements, homo, hetero, poly, whatever; For the record that’s my stance. Also into the douchebag part, bring the kinks, I say. Prude sexual xenophobia is definitely on my turn-offs list. I’m being a only little bit tongue in cheek... you all love it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I want to encourage all erotic challenge statements, homo, hetero, poly, whatever; For the record that’s my stance. Prude xenophobia is definitely on my turn-offs list. I’m being a only little bit tongue in cheek... you all love it.


hey whatever floats yer boat Mikey! U know u my gromie!

Was just an awful lot of dicks in mouths and nut juices and shit


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I deleted it right after I wrote it.i wasnt trying to make a personal attack just what I have noticed with other businesses.my apologies


I'm glad you deleted because it was really harsh. 
And I'm not saying that kind thing doesn't happen. I know it does, but there's usually some dysfunction in place. People that come in take over are usually insufferable to begin with. The downfall of a business is just a symptom of that, not necessarily the direct cause. KWIM.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> hey whatever floats yer boat Mikey! U know u my gromie!
> 
> Was just an aweful lot of dicks in mouths and nut juices and shit


Thanks for putting up with my silliness.

I am trying to get people lighten up for a second, whatever it takes. Sure, I am a dirty bastard, and this ain’t TnT but, man, a lot of mangst in here.

That’s male angst, mangst, peace.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


I was really enjoying that post, sorry about your pup.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> So sorry, 13 years for a Dane is amazing
> You must have given her a very good life .
> My English is almost 9 , and starting to show her age. I started putting CBD in caps for her, she has got some of her spunk bad.
> I know how hard it is my friend.


I got a 3yo pyrenees on it for seizures. 3 weeks on it so far, he had 2 in 3 monthths.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

Oh boy, I can just imagine how fucking weird it has to be for the random internet user browsing this forum for the first time in search of information about their newly purchase of GPS beans.

At first their excitement and curiosity are in flux right up until they read any of the last 20 or so pages, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

Also, Gu didn't say he was looking for a new mom with the 30-40 CnC. Maybe he's looking for a new Dad? I mean I honestly was thinking about using a CnC male for some future chucking so maybe Gu is on that tip. 

The only down side to the CnC was the stardawg forever flower gene but if you use the CnC male you would lose at least some of those tendencies, I would think anyway.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also, Gu didn't say he was looking for a new mom with the 30-40 CnC. Maybe he's looking for a new Dad? I mean I honestly was thinking about using a CnC male for some future chucking so maybe Gu is on that tip.
> 
> The only down side to the CnC was the stardawg forever flower gene but if you use the CnC male you would lose at least some of those tendencies, I would think anyway.


Seems like crossing 91 chem back to stardawg and using them seeds would be better than a cookie cross?am I missing something.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need some longer rope to get around gu's nutsack?you got nothing.no journals no pics no post not shit.just some greenpoint ball swinging and mad at the dude that exposed some of the fukery.you mad cause I got connections and you still a glorified seed tester that you gotta pay money for some half ass back crossed stardawg.
> Someone hit the nail on the head earlier about half that shit looking like big bud crosses.
> *Maybe gu lost his male.he admitted to losing female moms before so shit does happen.*
> Either way I could care less cause it dont have any effect on my garden any longer.ive wasted enough time and space.


I was wondering the same thing. 
That's why I asked how restocks work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Seems like crossing 91 chem back to stardawg and using them seeds would be better than a cookie cross?am I missing something.


I was thinking the CnC just because it is something different and all pics I've seen of well grown cnc is legit looking as far as resin and density. 

If I was branding my own stuff, ie in a situation such as Gu, I would definitely explore my own "crosses" than just going the clone only route. 

I decided against the whole cnc dad myself due to the long flower and I honestly know I'll find other cultivars I'd rather work with but now with the whole "which cut did he use" I have other reservations there too.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh boy, I can just imagine how fucking weird it has to be for the random internet user browsing this forum for the first time in search of information about their newly purchase of GPS beans.
> 
> At first their excitement and curiosity are in flux right up until they read any of the last 20 or so pages, lol.


Been following for a few hundred pages and I agree with Bert.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2018)

I got a breeder pack of (GMO x dessert breath) for ya to hunt @Gu~


----------



## Werp (Oct 2, 2018)

outdoor california cannon bud shot, getting closer to the chopping block..


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2018)

Lol. Sorry the dude has been going at this for like 10 days. Getting old. The adults may continue talking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 2, 2018)

genuity said:


> I got a breeder pack of (GMO x dessert breath) for ya to hunt @Gu~


Good man. I'll donate a couple dozen copper chem F2 @greenpointseeds .


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Lol. Sorry the dude has been going at this for like 10 days. Getting old. The adults may continue talking.
> 
> View attachment 4209314


Whatever dude.i got shit in my garden that's shits buds like that.GTFO on with that BS.you ain't nobody special with like 60 post to your entire account I got youtube channels with more valuable info than your entire brain could even register.acting like you somebody cause you pop a few packs of seeds in your tent from time to time and add some valspecta blurple lights to enhance its crispiness.im not the only one here who has shared there frustrations.its wackadoo people like you that keep bringing it up.i was done with it till you rowed in on the douche canoe and start making more comments.
He still has fake pics up on his website and that cake n chem is definitely not wedding cake.no way in hell


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 2, 2018)

some lovely Girl Scout cookies that smells of lemons and cookie dough, I’m looking forward to smoke this afternoon delight


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also, Gu didn't say he was looking for a new mom with the 30-40 CnC. Maybe he's looking for a new Dad? I mean I honestly was thinking about using a CnC male for some future chucking so maybe Gu is on that tip.
> 
> The only down side to the CnC was the stardawg forever flower gene but if you use the CnC male you would lose at least some of those tendencies, I would think anyway.


Why not use a better male plant? Get the real deal and breed your own, or better yet reverse the clone only. The cut that was used is quite questionable, would you be cool with using unknown genetics?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My comment was in reference to Ally being a gold digger and running the business in the ground. She's been nothing but gracious in our correspondence.
> 
> Basically my general point is that for every gold-digging woman there's a deadbeat man. Its 2018 and women certainly don't need to be "kept"


Oh I thought you were meaning me. I didnt see the gold digger post. My bad. I thought you were talkin to me. I apologize. And theres definitely more dead beat dads or non parent men out there than anything. They are horrible here where I'm at. Every week theres court and someone going to jail for non payment of child support.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Cookies n chem day 67 tester nug. A few macro shots. But I forgot my tripod stand so it was hard to get them to focus. Tons of new pistils. Almost the entire outside of the buds have new calyxes and pistils. But tons of cloudy trichs. Shes coming down this friday either way. She is super loud. Strongest scent is a sandalwood scent but it's super sweet smelling. The piece I brought home is maybe 8grams after I trimmed it. And its wet still. But my entire house reeks of it. Without a doubt the loudest smelling GPS plant I've found.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Why not use a better male plant? Get the real deal and breed your own, or better yet reverse the clone only. The cut that was used is quite questionable, would you be cool with using unknown genetics?


Thats what i couldn't understand , he had all these S1s that were bunk but had the same moms crossed to stardawg in reg form.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 2, 2018)

I mean why would you get S1s from somebody else when you supposedly have the cuts yourself. I means I know if I can make fems , he can too!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tried to get better pics. You can see the piece is small. And I'm not even joking. My entire house smells like it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I mean why would you get S1s from somebody else when you supposedly have the cuts yourself. I means I know if I can make fems , he can too!


Either he knows his moms are shit or he doesnt know how to reverse a female.He blew my PM the day he got caught shitting the bed and i asked him the same question.Like dude reverse some of them females you got over there and put them on a flood or drip table and find some killer females to actually have a mom you can take some pride in.Not even sure if Gu even messes with hydro but no way in hell i would wanna hand water 500 plants lol.You can find a killer mom out of a pack of seeds but pop 30 packs and i bet youll find one that will knock her dick off.


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Not true, he commented that he updated the pic of Cake n Chem or something with a different one, looks on the site that it is from mittencolas.
> 
> I would not comment at all if I were him, honestly. I have gripes about some shit they have done, but...ahh fuck it,
> 
> ...


Damn, man, that's tough. I've lost some dogs that I've had for many years. I'm on like my 5th or 6th dog now, and this one's a pitbull, my first. After having a pitbull, I can't see ever having another breed of dog. She does not shed, never barks, never drools, never farts, is so friendly to humans it is unbelievable. They are hypoallergenic, and due to her short hair she is always clean and never smells at all. It's amazing. My kids treat her like a jungle gym and she loves it. I mean, they even pull her tail while she's eating and she still loves it. The only issue is that they are bad guard dogs because they're so friendly toward humans, contrary to popular belief. The reason for that is that when they were breeding them, they had to be able to reach their hand in the ring and pull the dog out during a fight without getting bit. Any dogs that had a tendency to attack humans when that was happening were culled and were not allowed to breed. Therefore, pitbulls are extremely friendly toward humans. Excellent genetics too. We leave her food out so she can eat as much as she wants and no matter what she's always just ripped and totally in Tip-Top shape.

But if you actually need a guard dog, better to go with a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd. Pitbulls are only good as a deterrent cuz people don't know how friendly they are.


----------



## See green (Oct 2, 2018)

Outdoor cnc all three look awesome. One i believe is the mother plant phenotype, super nice plant. Cant wait to give these babies the axe pleeeeeesase be nice mother nature..   

Also these plants have not had a single spot of bud rot or pm. I live in the wet cool n.e.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

I keep getting "likes" on that WC pic. I just want to reiterate that it isn't my pic. I got that pic from Clonify while researching WC cuts. 
After checking deep into it I have no doubt its the real WC. I've seen it grown out in multiple stages and shared those grow pics with other members here that I trust. 
All say its legit. 
I'm waiting on one more response before making the drive. If pick it up I can get a better deal and other cuts that look very interesting to me. 
And I stand by my word. I will hand it out. Others may disagree but IMO genetics weren't meant to hoarded.


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 2, 2018)

[


SoHappy101 said:


> Man, you are far beyond critiquing, complaining or showing constructive criticism.
> You are clearly on a smear campaign.
> Granted, there are some sketch to one of your complaints, but
> you have brought up the fact that Gu married a co-worker (like that’s a bad thing) and all went to hell.
> ...


Come on now, to be fair to heisen, I don't think he was necessarily on a smear campaign, but it was more that he was pointing out these obvious problems and no one was really caring about it at all, and I think he was sort of in disbelief about that, rightfully so in my opinion, so he was trying to continuously prove his point.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I keep getting "likes" on that WC pic. I just want to reiterate that it isn't my pic. I got that pic from Clonify while researching WC cuts.
> After checking deep into it I have no doubt its the real WC. I've seen it grown out in multiple stages and shared those grow pics with other members here that I trust.
> All say its legit.
> I'm waiting on one more response before making the drive. If pick it up I can get a better deal and other cuts that look very interesting to me.
> And I stand by my word. I will hand it out. Others may disagree but IMO genetics weren't meant to hoarded.


the pic you put up is definitley wedding cake but that isnt there picture,Pic belonged to alien labs and everyone and there grandma uses that wedding cake pic is what i was saying.I just dont understand why a place that sells a cut would not use there own picture once they grew it out.If i was in the clone business i would post my own pics that no one else has.It just makes places like that look shady IMO.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYrXKxVHtTQ/


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Night rider my candy lemon pheno, the first set of pics is a clone topped , the second set is the same clone just ran natural no topping

This one, the topped one is about 3 days behind the tall natural grown one.
49 days of flower

See the huge difference in stretch

Topped:

  


Now this is then natural one: stands at 4 ft 4 in.





Both 2 gallon hempy buckets , took 4 inch tall cuts roots in 12 days ,right into 2 gallon vegged for 10 days both of them


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

I gues


Yodaweed said:


> Why not use a better male plant? Get the real deal and breed your own, or better yet reverse the clone only. The cut that was used is quite questionable, would you be cool with using unknown genetics?


I have a tangerine power male that I've used once so far with good results and I my last 5 goji og going looking for a male of as well. But I personally liked the CnC pheno that I grew out and the flavor and bud to leaf ratio was good so I had half a mind to see what one could do.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

Two jelly pies 2 gallon Hempy buckets , 3 inch clone roots in 10 days, transplant on 13 to 2 gallon hempy bucket, vegged for 3 weeks prior to flip

66 days of flower

   


All Grown under COB LEDs
From timber grow lights
@RainDan hope you are doing well


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> the pic you put up is definitley wedding cake but that isnt there picture,Pic belonged to alien labs and everyone and there grandma uses that wedding cake pic is what i was saying.I just dont understand why a place that sells a cut would not use there own picture once they grew it out.If i was in the clone business i would post my own pics that no one else has.It just makes places like that look shady IMO.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BYrXKxVHtTQ/


So open up a clone business and do things your way. No offense, but how someone else operates should have no bearing on your grow or life whatsoever.

You straight up called their cut "fake as fawk" without a shred of evidence. These guys aren't trying to steal your thunder. No need to get upset with their business practice.

I'm more than satisfied with the info that I was given. I reached out to other people who dealt with Clonify and shared their pics with other people familiar with the real cut and they all agreed...the pics of it grown out are legit.

Right now the only thing holding me back is the drive.​


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So open up a clone business and do things your way. No offense, but how someone else operates should have no bearing on your grow or life whatsoever.
> 
> You straight up called their cut "fake as fawk" without a shred of evidence. These guys aren't trying to steal your thunder. No need to get upset with their business practice too.
> 
> ...


I'm just saying the pic they are using is not there pic so yeah it's fake as fawk.no offense but if I was selling cuts why would I use the pic from another grower.thats just pretty weak imo.
There cut may be legit in every way shape of form but I'm sorry it just gets under my skin when these people in the business are downloading pics and putting them up.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

I make hempy buckets out of all and anything  here’s a jelly pie

Day 25 of flower

Little hempy bucket really impressing me

Vega shakes represent

   

Same deal , small 3 inch clone, rooted, placed in Vega hempy for 3 weeks then flipped


Magoo


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So open up a clone business and do things your way. No offense, but how someone else operates should have no bearing on your grow or life whatsoever.
> 
> You straight up called their cut "fake as fawk" without a shred of evidence. These guys aren't trying to steal your thunder. No need to get upset with their business practice too.
> 
> ...


Also when you have dealt with enough clones and get shit that turns out fake or bunk you'll get where I'm coming from.so many shady characters out there selling fakes.why I always deal with people who I know who they are.
Why even deal with them.why not get the cuts from the people you have talked to and already have verified it is in fact the real deal.
If the clonify is cut is legit i. An assure you the drive is worth it.teust me that shit checks all the boxes on small and potency.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I voted for dennis just cause he looks like a cool ass dude out in the bush.


I wanted to vote for him too, but the pic of Sean's Night Rider is the best of that strain I've seen away from instagram.
Goats and Moondog both show killer CnC's.
I just didn't think it would be fair to them to vote Dennis, but I bet Dennis would appreciate it more than anyone else up there if he won.


----------



## klx (Oct 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I make hempy buckets out of all and anything  here’s a jelly pie
> 
> Day 25 of flower
> 
> ...


Lookin' frosty Magoo! I have some JP seedlings looking forward to see whats in there. 

Do you hand water your hempies?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm just saying the pic they are using is not there pic so yeah it's fake as fawk.no offense but if I was selling cuts why would I use the pic from another grower.thats just pretty weak imo.
> There cut may be legit in every way shape of form but I'm sorry it just gets under my skin when these people in the business are downloading pics and putting them up.


All it took was a five minute phone call and Joe shared his customers IG handles with me and encouraged me to reach out to them.
I told him that he should use a different pic. Maybe he will. His customers certainly have nice pics of it. But I'm not buying a picture so I really don't care.
And I learned a long time ago that pics can be deceiving to the eye. I'm more interested in the final product and its effects.
I seldom buy anything without doing research. Its also why I never spent a ton of money with GP.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> All it took was a five minute phone call and Joe shared his customers IG handles with me and encouraged me to reach out to them.
> I told him that he should use a different pic. Maybe he will. His customers certainly have nice pics of it. But I'm not buying a picture so I really don't care.
> And I learned a long time ago that pics can be deceiving to the eye. I'm more interested in the final product and its effects.
> I seldom buy anything without doing research. Its also why I never spent a ton of money with GP.


The picture could be poorly lit and composed, it may well loook a lot more WC in person, remember the whole “dress” photograph hullaballoo? Cameras and the human eye can see very different things in the same image.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 2, 2018)

klx said:


> Lookin' frosty Magoo! I have some JP seedlings looking forward to see whats in there.
> 
> Do you hand water your hempies?


Yes , that’s why I found 2 gallons to be optimal giving me 1-3 days between watering depending on strain time of flower or veg etc

The small Vega is needs to be watered every night , just wntd to see how it yield in comparison, I also supposed it could of just used some more vermiculite....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The picture could be poorly lit and composed, it may well loook a lot more WC in person, remember the whole “dress” photograph hullaballoo? Cameras and the human eye can see very different things in the same image.


Yep. I do. Monica's dress right? 
And this also why I don't want to do this through the mail. I got invited to pick it up in person and check out other cuts and that's what I feel most comfortable doing. It is kind of a drive though and its been pouring for days.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 2, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Damn, man, that's tough. I've lost some dogs that I've had for many years. I'm on like my 5th or 6th dog now, and this one's a pitbull, my first. After having a pitbull, I can't see ever having another breed of dog. She does not shed, never barks, never drools, never farts, is so friendly to humans it is unbelievable. They are hypoallergenic, and due to her short hair she is always clean and never smells at all. It's amazing. My kids treat her like a jungle gym and she loves it. I mean, they even pull her tail while she's eating and she still loves it. The only issue is that they are bad guard dogs because they're so friendly toward humans, contrary to popular belief. The reason for that is that when they were breeding them, they had to be able to reach their hand in the ring and pull the dog out during a fight without getting bit. Any dogs that had a tendency to attack humans when that was happening were culled and were not allowed to breed. Therefore, pitbulls are extremely friendly toward humans. Excellent genetics too. We leave her food out so she can eat as much as she wants and no matter what she's always just ripped and totally in Tip-Top shape.
> 
> But if you actually need a guard dog, better to go with a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd. Pitbulls are only good as a deterrent cuz people don't know how friendly they are.


Lmfao idk where you get your info from but absolutely none of what you said is true about the American pitbull terrier. I've grown up around them from the age of 3 and I'm almost 40 now. I've been in and around UKC and AKC as well as the APBA which is strictly pitbulls. And none of what you said is even remotely true. My uncle breeds them for show dogs. And cost upwards of 8 to 10 grand. He has several grand champions. Please do not spout off shit info on a breed you know nothing about. Especially being your first time owning one. When people make false claims that's what gives dogs a bad rap. Theres never bad dogs. Just bad owners.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao idk where you get your info from but absolutely none of what you said is true about the American pitbull terrier. I've grown up around them from the age of 3 and I'm almost 40 now. I've been in and around UKC and AKC as well as the APBA which is strictly pitbulls. And none of what you said is even remotely true. My uncle breeds them for show dogs. And cost upwards of 8 to 10 grand. He has several grand champions. Please do not spout off shit info on a breed you know nothing about. Especially being your first time owning one. When people make false claims that's what gives dogs a bad rap. Theres never bad dogs. Just bad owners.


He said pit bulls are friendly. 

Why is that bad?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Cptn said:


> I wanted to vote for him too, but the pic of Sean's Night Rider is the best of that strain I've seen away from instagram.
> Goats and Moondog both show killer CnC's.
> I just didn't think it would be fair to them to vote Dennis, but I bet Dennis would appreciate it more than anyone else up there if he won.


Lol I really liked dennis pic for some reason.reminded me of some of the pics we have hanging up in the shop.


----------



## genuity (Oct 2, 2018)

Yeah,my pits are not stopping anything, all they want to do is love...but they look mean as shit..

Now my black lab,she will fucc a intruder up... in a bad way


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. I do. Monica's dress right?
> And this also why I don't want to do this through the mail. I got invited to pick it up in person and check out other cuts and that's what I feel most comfortable doing. It is kind of a drive though and its been pouring for days.


What you got against the mail?as easy as mailing a box of shoes lol.just use an address of someone who doesnt grow.use a bullshit name.you can put donald trump on it if you want lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. I do. Monica's dress right?
> And this also why I don't want to do this through the mail. I got invited to pick it up in person and check out other cuts and that's what I feel most comfortable doing. It is kind of a drive though and its been pouring for days.


No, I mean the white and gold or black and blue dress depending who one asks different people swear one is true while others claim the opposite just as fervently, which I see as proof of the somewhat unreliable nature of our minds’ perceptive acuity.

Monica’s story is a more terrible thing altogether, she endured mass and un-just ridicule that nobody else can imagine, and which may never be repeated in history. Awful.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> What you got against the mail?as easy as mailing a box of shoes lol.just use an address of someone who doesnt grow.use a bullshit name.you can put donald trump on it if you want lol.


*sigh*
Like I said in my previous post, I was invited and I'll get a better deal if I pick it up in person.
After seeing some of the pics from one of his customers, and talking with them, I'm interested in more than just the WC.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 2, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Also when you have dealt with enough clones and get shit that turns out fake or bunk you'll get where I'm coming from.so many shady characters out there selling fakes.why I always deal with people who I know who they are.
> Why even deal with them.why not get the cuts from the people you have talked to and already have verified it is in fact the real deal.
> If the clonify is cut is legit i. An assure you the drive is worth it.teust me that shit checks all the boxes on small and potency.


I got some wedding cake seeds for sale... Oh yeah , these are Gen-U-Ine! Real good beans, grew em myself, outdoors in a 3 gallon bucket. Get em before they're all gone!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No, I mean the white and gold or black and blue dress depending who one asks different people swear one is true while others claim the opposite just as fervently, which I see as proof of the somewhat unreliable nature of our minds’ perceptive acuity.
> 
> Monica’s story is a more terrible thing altogether, she endured mass and un-just ridicule that nobody else can imagine, and which may never be repeated in history. Awful.


Not to get all up in my feelz but its so nice to hear a guy say that. You're def. one of the good ones.

That dress came to mind because I remembered the internet in an uproar and completely divided due to pics and how details and blue hues were perceived differently. Of course a viewers optical perception was completely dependent upon what political camp they followed. 

I remember the gold and white one now from a FB post. Trippy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

SFnone said:


> I got some wedding cake seeds for sale... Oh yeah , these are Gen-U-Ine! Real good beans, grew em myself, outdoors in a 3 gallon bucket. Get em before they're all gone!
> View attachment 4209452


----------



## Trewalker (Oct 3, 2018)

Cookies N Chem x California Cannon babies


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I mean why would you get S1s from somebody else when you supposedly have the cuts yourself. I means I know if I can make fems , he can too!


The S1 cuts were dosidos, mimosa, purple punch, gelato, wedding cake and pure kush. All of which there were no crosses of originally. He never had those cuts, he bought stock he thought was S1 of those cuts. Never had any of those cuts so I dunno why y'all suggesting that.

Why would anyone want a female to breed with heisen? Lost as fuck on that one. Just so I'm clear, you are suggesting GU take the cuts he has, Blue dream or shut eye for example and S1 those, run a few hundred to find a killer new mom? Why? So he can cross it to the stardawg male again?

I'm still waiting to hear what's the story with the gelato pic? I seen he amended the photo of the wedding cake but not the gelato? Is it an actual gelato photo and the other sites are using a fake lol this is too much.

I suggested like a year ago about using a detailed write up as to the mom and the exact cut used, if it was a known cut floating around/passed out or it was a personal find or something similar, ie not a well known cut. I got crickets. Personally, I would still have bought packs. For example, if it wasn't the sundae driver cut that's super popular but still sundae driver. Can't get those cuts/genetics around here so I'm more than content paying these prices for the chance to hunt some packs for a mom leaner. Would I rather the known cut be used, well yeah.

These fuk ups with the pictures really muddies the water as far as I see it. Especially the crickets from GU now. It's typical though now, common practice in damage control, just don't give theam anything more to talk about and hopefully it goes away. When there's anything controversial, whether it be a politician, a companies pr representative, they just shut the fuck up and stone wall ya. No comment.

I'm still waiting to hear what's up with the nuggets? My hostage nuggets. As well as the clone situation. 666 sale coming up was gonna get it on that but not without my concerns being addressed.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> The S1 cuts were dosidos, mimosa, purple punch, gelato, wedding cake and pure kush. All of which there were no crosses of originally. He never had those cuts, he bought stock he thought was S1 of those cuts. Never had any of those cuts so I dunno why y'all suggesting that.
> 
> Why would anyone want a female to breed with hesein? Lost as fuck on that one. Just so I'm clear, you are suggesting GU take the cuts he has Blue dream or shut eye for example and S1 those, run a few hundred to find a killer new mom? Why? So he can cross it to the stardawg male again?
> 
> ...


Bannana and topango is said by some to be pure kush but idk.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He said pit bulls are friendly.
> 
> Why is that bad?


No the part about they are friendly to be able to reach in to get a fighting dog. The part about them not being good guard dogs, and the part about them being killed about attacking humans. None of that is true. Pitbulls were started as bloodsport dogs. Setting up bait for bear and bulls. Then made into cattle dogs in America
Bred from the British isles. They used up until around 1835 as bloodsport dogs. Then used in the military. Then used a companion dogs.

Edit: I have 3 now. And I foster rescue pits every month. They are very friendly if raised that way. If you raise them as guard dogs they will be nothing but guard dogs. Theres a guy on YouTube that trains them. To be protective guards. Its upwards of 15 grand for this guy. But when you get your dog back. He is a guarding machine. Very strict. Very nimble. And strong as an ox. My female can climb a 20 foot tree to grab a rope that's 15 foot off of the ground. And she will grab it and hang for an hour. Or until shes ready to come down.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Ok so maybe just the banana , i was thinking blizzard bush was topango/pure kush, wasn't thinking Pura Vida. My Bad!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

Banana? Banana Kush is Ghost x a Sagamartha seed or Skunk/Haze, whichever story you hear. On that note, its nice to see orgnkd on IG and keeps mentioning all star clone place in Cali somewhere. Wonder if he's supplying clones? Is Topanga just renamed Hollywood? Is the Suge cut more bubba leaning and the Hollywood more OG?

How happy can 1 man be. Out of meds for a week or two, and find a chunk of Bounty Hunter perfectly dried on the closet floor. I still can't figure why not hearing more about this one. That Legend is really a dandy, imho, mom or dad. But Bounty Hunter thump your head.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 3, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Damn, man, that's tough. I've lost some dogs that I've had for many years. I'm on like my 5th or 6th dog now, and this one's a pitbull, my first. After having a pitbull, I can't see ever having another breed of dog. She does not shed, never barks, never drools, never farts, is so friendly to humans it is unbelievable. They are hypoallergenic, and due to her short hair she is always clean and never smells at all. It's amazing. My kids treat her like a jungle gym and she loves it. I mean, they even pull her tail while she's eating and she still loves it. The only issue is that they are bad guard dogs because they're so friendly toward humans, contrary to popular belief. The reason for that is that when they were breeding them, they had to be able to reach their hand in the ring and pull the dog out during a fight without getting bit. Any dogs that had a tendency to attack humans when that was happening were culled and were not allowed to breed. Therefore, pitbulls are extremely friendly toward humans. Excellent genetics too. We leave her food out so she can eat as much as she wants and no matter what she's always just ripped and totally in Tip-Top shape.
> 
> But if you actually need a guard dog, better to go with a Dutch Shepherd or a German Shepherd. Pitbulls are only good as a deterrent cuz people don't know how friendly they are.


I have 4 pit's that absolutely love all humans. However if i were not there and a person came into the house that they did not know. The outcome would probably not be good for the intruder. They were used as nanny dog's for watching children in the early 1900's. Love the breed!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have 4 pit's that absolutely love all humans. However if i were not there and a person came into the house that they did not know. The outcome would probably not be good for the intruder. They were used as nanny dog's for watching children in the early 1900's. Love the breed!!!


I've read that too, about them being used as nanny dogs. I always think of Pete from the Little Raskals. (the original LRs)


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just to show everyone why im pissed off and the kind of person your dealing with The picture he is using for Cake N Chem was the same picture he used for the wedding cake S1s he posted back in March.The pic was uploaded but another one was used in its place.A reverse google image search pulled the pulled the picture up.And ALSO that picture isnt even fucking wedding cake.Those pics of Cake N Chem were stolen from this page on ICMAG
> Its Sugenites Pure Kush
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=45461&highlight=pure+kush&page=29
> ...


This is the kind of thing that is called integrity and for anyone that thinks it's ok Id guess the same people think lying to your face is ok too.
How hard is it to actually use an original authentic picture.... Just like how many hours was spent writing up thee review when's it was a pretty direct copy paste.
Idgaf I'm severly expecting the breeder to truly legitimately know the information to his gear. That's my gripe other wise if its a seed I'll plant it


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Nope,I mean really if dude had the Legit cut why would he post a stolen pic from ICMAG Pure Kush thread.Why not post the pic of the cut he had already grown.But to add insult to injury he used the same pic that he used on the fake wedding cake s1s,And people here think all this shit is cool.


This indeed is straight BULL F°CKING SHIT @Gu
Nothing to do with heisen, more of whats the deal with the strain info data and yes bs pictures??
Atleast use the mother!
That's what makes no sense. Aside from the current arguments, when a legit picture is needed it's either FAKE BULL shit or the best pic a buyer grew out. 
Why?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 3, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yeah,my pits are not stopping anything, all they want to do is love...but they look mean as shit..
> 
> Now my black lab,she will fucc a intruder up... in a bad way


If you want a good guard dog get a boxer/german shepherd mix, they are big ,aggressive, high energy,and territorial. Love their family but do not trust anyone else, great dogs for protection their bite is very powerful and they are fearless my dog chases cars and anything that moves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

FYI -- Gold nuggets no longer exist. 

Not sure if this is good or bad. 
I had a $10 balance that couldn't be used, so at least the system makes sense now.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 3, 2018)

The Trading Forum is a great idea. Won't need seed companies anymore. lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> We paid for those nuggets by purchasing seeds. WTF!


I bet Gu would give me credit for the nuggets on a pack of seeds. 

But I've already got everything I want...


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The Trading Forum is a great idea. Won't need seed companies anymore. lol


Could we use Strainly?


----------



## nc208 (Oct 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI -- Gold nuggets no longer exist.
> 
> Not sure if this is good or bad.
> I had a $10 balance that couldn't be used, so at least the system makes sense now.


It's clear it's a bad sign. The sudden lack of communication to serious issues. And IMO the nuggets is the last straw, no mention of the change so anyone could have used up what they had. Glad I only had 1.32$ worth but feel bad for anyone with a substantial amount.

I've been a huge fan for a while and have some awesome packs. And currently a very nice Western Wizard which will be kept for a while. IMO the genetics seem fine and the smoke is good. Why all of a sudden these changes and using stolen photos? Whatever they are I hope you all the best and hopefully you get past this drama. For me all it takes is just being honest.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

nc208 said:


> It's clear it's a bad sign. The sudden lack of communication to serious issues. And IMO the nuggets is the last straw, no mention of the change so anyone could have used up what they had. Glad I only had 1.32$ worth but feel bad for anyone with a substantial amount.
> 
> I've been a huge fan for a while and have some awesome packs. And currently a very nice Western Wizard which will be kept for a while. IMO the genetics seem fine and the smoke is good. Why all of a sudden these changes and using stolen photos? Whatever they are I hope you all the best and hopefully you get past this drama. For me all it takes is just being honest.


Naw it was deliberate. @Dustjesus asked a few pages back if he could give his nuggets to someone.450 dollars worth.he has bought a shit load of greenpoint.he is also a friend of mine.
Gu said it was ok so i asked a couple here and no one wanted them.dustjesus asked me to ask around because people know me a little better and he didnt wanna come off as a scam kind of deal.
So Gu 86'd the nuggets to keep this from happening and any future nugget give aways.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you want a good guard dog get a boxer/german shepherd mix, they are big ,aggressive, high energy,and territorial. Love their family but do not trust anyone else, great dogs for protection their bite is very powerful and they are fearless my dog chases cars and anything that moves.


Lol boxers remind me a meth heads. Unlimited supply of energy.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw it was deliberate. @Dustjesus asked a few pages back if he could give his nuggets to someone.450 dollars worth.he has bought a shit load of greenpoint.he is also a friend of mine.
> Gu said it was ok so i asked a couple here and no one wanted them.dustjesus asked me to ask around because people know me a little better and he didnt wanna come off as a scam kind of deal.
> So Gu 86'd the nuggets to keep this from happening and any future nugget give aways.


I only had 6.66 worth. He can have them. Bc I wont be buying anymore GPS gear. Jus based on principle. But I will finish what gear I have of it. Whenever I get around to it.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 3, 2018)

The only one I can't get to pray is the frostiest so far. Today is day 24


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> The only one I can't get to pray is the frostiest so far. Today is day 24View attachment 4209700


My CNC pheno is like that. Wont oray for anything. But I have a clone of it also in flower. Praying like a mofo. But the seed plant looked like it had N tox clawing from day one of sprout. All through veg and jus finishing up at 70 days flower. Not once did one single leaf point up.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> *sigh*
> Like I said in my previous post, I was invited and I'll get a better deal if I pick it up in person.
> After seeing some of the pics from one of his customers, and talking with them, I'm interested in more than just the WC.


Yes a way better way to do it if you have the invite is to take the time to go in person. Gives you the chance to see exactly how they are being grown and that it is what you're looking for, rather than getting it by mail and finding out its not what you thought.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My CNC pheno is like that. Wont oray for anything. But I have a clone of it also in flower. Praying like a mofo. But the seed plant looked like it had N tox clawing from day one of sprout. All through veg and jus finishing up at 70 days flower. Not once did one single leaf point up.


Yeah this one does some weird shit with some of the lower leafs too. The edges kind of curl down sometimes. It might be from my temps, my basement stays around 60 +/- a few degrees depending on the season so it gets chilly when the light is off


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 3, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Yes a way better way to do it if you have the invite is to take the time to go in person. Gives you the chance to see exactly how they are being grown and that it is what you're looking for, rather than getting it by mail and finding out its not what you thought.


Or getting shipped a spider mite problem lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

The


Badmofo529 said:


> Or getting shipped a spider mite problem lol


Dude I would trust my guys any day of the week over the dispensary.thats where a shit load of bugs come from with all the crap they get in and out.my sources are much smaller scales and can control there environment a little better.every time I read about a bug issue it was a clone picked up from a place that publically sells clones.theres a dude on the forum now lost his whole grow cause he bought some cuts from a dispensary.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The
> 
> Dude I would trust my guys any day of the week over the dispensary.thats where a shit load of bugs come from with all the crap they get in and out.my sources are much smaller scales and can control there environment a little better.every time I read about a bug issue it was a clone picked up from a place that publically sells clones.theres a dude on the forum now lost his whole grow cause he bought some cuts from a dispensary.


For sure, if you get them from someone you trust. I don't have that luxury, that's why I don't fuck with buying clones. Either get them from a dispo, and risk bugs, or get them from some dude on Craigslist that grows mids and risk bugs


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw it was deliberate. @Dustjesus asked a few pages back if he could give his nuggets to someone.450 dollars worth.he has bought a shit load of greenpoint.he is also a friend of mine.
> Gu said it was ok so i asked a couple here and no one wanted them.dustjesus asked me to ask around because people know me a little better and he didnt wanna come off as a scam kind of deal.
> So Gu 86'd the nuggets to keep this from happening and any future nugget give aways.


Close but no cigar.

I made an order with nuggets, a few hundred worth. I then get an email from GU saying my order is fuct essentially and there's something wrong with the nuggets and he's not gonna honor the order. I look, and the order is cancelled.

Says I got too many nuggets off a previous order and he's not gonna honor them. So I'm like, well what amount of nuggets are you gonna honor from my order? I haven't heard anything back. I really just want what I was rightfully entitled to?! It's whatever (*shrugs shoulders) not gonna stress it but it does signify a shift in customer service relations. 

He said he wanted the nuggets system but there were glitches with it or something n it couldn't stay. Slight paraphrase possibly but that was the gist. Nuggets went down shortly thereafter.

It's a good idea and I don't think any of us want the shirt off GU's back! So it would be nice if they could get it figured out so there aren't any more hiccups with the system.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 3, 2018)

Dreamcatcher flower @ 29 days. Frosty !!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Yes a way better way to do it if you have the invite is to take the time to go in person. Gives you the chance to see exactly how they are being grown and that it is what you're looking for, rather than getting it by mail and finding out its not what you thought.


That's very true.
One of the things that's kept me from buying clones is the need to quarantine them. I'm still going to follow thru with one but the people I've talked to that deal with these guys have had no issues. Their pics and reviews are pretty incredible and I like that they're right here close to home. Plus, I really want to get one more good ride in before it gets really cold. That window of time is closing in fast.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Close but no cigar.
> 
> I made an order with nuggets, a few hundred worth. I then get an email from GU saying my order is fuct essentially and there's something wrong with the nuggets and he's not gonna honor the order. I look, and the order is cancelled.
> 
> ...


He should just stop with _all_ the gimmicks and charge $45/pack (these are being sold direct from the breeder.. _no middleman_.. $89 a pack is fuckery imo) maybe give out a couple unreleased testers as freebies with each pack bought.. Buy two packs get free shipping.. have a sale every few months (25% off if you spend $100).. 

Feel free to use my ideas @Gu~ .. Tighten your shit up, acknowledge the recent issues/problems and find another male or two.. you can get back on top of the game.. The way things have been going, it reminds me of a slow sinking ship..


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> He should just stop with _all_ the gimmicks and charge $45/pack (these are being sold direct from the breeder.. _no middleman_.. $89 a pack is fuckery imo) maybe give out a couple unreleased testers as freebies with each pack bought.. Buy two packs get free shipping.. have a sale every few months (25% off if you spend $100)..
> 
> Feel free to use my ideas @Gu~ .. Tighten your shit up, acknowledge the recent issues/problems and find another male or two.. you can get back on top of the game.. The way things have been going, it reminds me of a slow sinking ship..


I know man.100 dollars for a pack of 6 fems is rediculous when a good size mom puts out over 1000 seeds.its highway robbery.
Just offer up some solid genetics price them and give away free testers with the orders.the end


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao idk where you get your info from but absolutely none of what you said is true about the American pitbull terrier. I've grown up around them from the age of 3 and I'm almost 40 now. I've been in and around UKC and AKC as well as the APBA which is strictly pitbulls. And none of what you said is even remotely true. My uncle breeds them for show dogs. And cost upwards of 8 to 10 grand. He has several grand champions. Please do not spout off shit info on a breed you know nothing about. Especially being your first time owning one. When people make false claims that's what gives dogs a bad rap. Theres never bad dogs. Just bad owners.


Okay so what exactly is not true? I'm going by my experience with my dog and everything I've researched once I got one. What I said seems to be the general consensus. Please point out what's wrong. Rather than just telling me I'm full of shit, please point out exactly what's not true and why. I really would like to have my information straight. I mean I've had friends with pitbulls before and they act just like the one I have so I don't know what you're talking about. I don't see what I said that could give the dogs a bad rap. All I've been doing is praising the damn dog. And it is friendly as shit toward all people. And so were the ones my friends have. As a matter of fact, my friend had his house robbed with two pit bulls in there and if they apparently didn't do shit about it. So, how about some details.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The
> 
> Dude I would trust my guys any day of the week over the dispensary.thats where a shit load of bugs come from with all the crap they get in and out.my sources are much smaller scales and can control there environment a little better.every time I read about a bug issue it was a clone picked up from a place that publically sells clones.theres a dude on the forum now lost his whole grow cause he bought some cuts from a dispensary.


I always assume clones have bugs and treat accordingly.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Okay so what exactly is not true? I'm going by my experience with my dog and everything I've researched once I got one. What I said seems to be the general consensus. Please point out what's wrong.


Not trying to really step into this but you did make a lot of blanket statements.. There is a lot of intentional inbreeding with pits which can actually lead to aggression and wonky genetics.. For every breeder who actually knows what theyre doing there is a byb who is actually looking for aggressive dogs. 

The stats dont lie.. pitbulls are responsible for a large portion of serious dog attacks.. All dogs can snap but the difference between getting bit by most dogs and getting bit by a pit is a puncture wound vs getting stapled shut.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No the part about they are friendly to be able to reach in to get a fighting dog. The part about them not being good guard dogs, and the part about them being killed about attacking humans. None of that is true. Pitbulls were started as bloodsport dogs. Setting up bait for bear and bulls. Then made into cattle dogs in America
> Bred from the British isles. They used up until around 1835 as bloodsport dogs. Then used in the military. Then used a companion dogs.
> 
> Edit: I have 3 now. And I foster rescue pits every month. They are very friendly if raised that way. If you raise them as guard dogs they will be nothing but guard dogs. Theres a guy on YouTube that trains them. To be protective guards. Its upwards of 15 grand for this guy. But when you get your dog back. He is a guarding machine. Very strict. Very nimble. And strong as an ox. My female can climb a 20 foot tree to grab a rope that's 15 foot off of the ground. And she will grab it and hang for an hour. Or until shes ready to come down.


@TPTB73 This post he goes into detail explaining why. Did you not see this follow up?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I always assume clones have bugs and treat accordingly.


I use some orange smelling neem extract stuff the first time, week later spinosad, and maybe spinosad again week later. Didn't do the soil drench, but prolly should have. I let a friend throw me something called bhangi haze, chock full, took six months and every plant start of flower treated to get rid of the damn bugs. I told her never again, no offense. She's a window open all the time huge compost pile kind of grower. I got so mad, I tossed the flowering plant, especially after reading about it and I usually won't do that. But prior, no pests whatsoever. I trust her skills, but dont' want her clones, lol. She don't take advice very well, either sometimes, lmfao. I'll get better and taking my own clones. Bout only thing I don't have down pretty good. Get too impatient, sometimes too wet, etc. But I figger practice makes perfect


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 3, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> This is that Blizzard Bush I was talking about earlier
> 
> 84 days of flower, still white pistils all over, 90% cloudy the rest amber
> 
> ...


This is that blizzard bush from couple weeks back, let it dry, pretty quick too as I had no intentions of smoking it, I couldn’t even bare to take a pic of the nugs, pathetic looking no frost, muted smell still white hairs all the fuck over, and kinda fluff.... on the other hand the yield was a mother fucker 

Runnin about 500w cobs from timber grow lights , most of the time it was prob dimmed to about 400w.... in. 4x4 tent, on the perimeter too which is impressive 

It’s all gonna be qwiso most likely 

Yield was about 3.8 to 4 zips off one 2 gallon hempy... pretty impressive also,but nothing else at all about her is...only real did I’ve had from GPS... my garlix had been curing and it’s also not impressing me , I sparked a j an just put it out after a couple puffs , mid grade to the fullest.... that was it’s 2nd and final run 

   

Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Really does resemble the fuckin stupid Big Bud crosses I ran back in he day.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not trying to really step into this but you did make a lot of blanket statements.. There is a lot of intentional inbreeding with pits which can actually lead to aggression and wonky genetics.. For every breeder who actually knows what theyre doing there is a byb who is actually looking for aggressive dogs.
> 
> The stats dont lie.. pitbulls are responsible for a large portion of serious dog attacks.. All dogs can snap but the difference between getting bit by most dogs and getting bit by a pit is a puncture wound vs getting stapled shut.


Also not true. Of you look up stats on pitbulls from 2010 to 2017 they are not number one nor number two or even 3. In leading dog bites.


Excerp from canine society for the nation.
None of those areas ban pit bulls, yet the figures from 2010 to 2017 consistently show that incidents of pit bulls biting people lag well behind those involving Labrador retrievers and German shepherds. In no area do pit bulls finish higher than fourth in the number of bites against humans.

Edit: sry I thought you said they are leading in dog bites. You said large portion. I misread it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I use some orange smelling neem extract stuff the first time, week later spinosad, and maybe spinosad again week later. Didn't do the soil drench, but prolly should have. I let a friend throw me something called bhangi haze, chock full, took six months and every plant start of flower treated to get rid of the damn bugs. I told her never again, no offense. She's a window open all the time huge compost pile kind of grower. I got so mad, I tossed the flowering plant, especially after reading about it and I usually won't do that. But prior, no pests whatsoever. I trust her skills, but dont' want her clones, lol. She don't take advice very well, either sometimes, lmfao. I'll get better and taking my own clones. Bout only thing I don't have down pretty good. Get too impatient, sometimes too wet, etc. But I figger practice makes perfect


Healthy plants can defend themselves and become more unattractive to pests as brix increases.
I've got 4 plants outdoors right now and none of them have problems with bugs -- even though there's a shitload in the immediate area.
Here's my little half & half (cannaventure).

She's pushing 8 feet, easy.
10 gallon cloth pot.
-- edit --
View from the front:


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

TPTB73 said:


> Okay so what exactly is not true? I'm going by my experience with my dog and everything I've researched once I got one. What I said seems to be the general consensus. Please point out what's wrong. Rather than just telling me I'm full of shit, please point out exactly what's not true and why. I really would like to have my information straight. I mean I've had friends with pitbulls before and they act just like the one I have so I don't know what you're talking about. I don't see what I said that could give the dogs a bad rap. All I've been doing is praising the damn dog. And it is friendly as shit toward all people. And so were the ones my friends have. As a matter of fact, my friend had his house robbed with two pit bulls in there and if they apparently didn't do shit about it. So, how about some details.


I think you misunderstood. I wasnt downing pitbulls. I love them as much as my kids. Pitbulls act the way you raise them. Basically jus like any other dog. Jus a tad more ADHD. So to speak. They do make amazing guard dogs. That's why there are tons of trainers across the U.S. that train only.pitbulls for that reason. They can also be used for drugs, bombs, ect ect ect. Theres no love like one from a pitbull. If your pit is friendly to everyone. Thats bc you raised/raising him that way. Which is a good thing. Bc as stated by someone a bite from one is horrifying. Bc of the power of their jaw muscles. You can make a pit act like anything from a yappy dust ruffle to a vicious killing machine. And like I said before. Theres no bad dogs. Just bad owners. If you have a pic of your pup. I'd love to see it.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 3, 2018)

Sayin  what ?? About pitbulls


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Well chopping the CnC tonight. I just csnt take it anymore this bastard could go 90+ days. And I'm jus not. I have a clone of it I topped in flower. And she looks like shes gonna yield an assload. So the clone should be even better yielding. But I just cannot running it that long. I pitched the vegging clones of it I had. It's completely covered in white hairs again this evening.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Sayin View attachment 4209904 what ?? About pitbulls


Hahaha looks baked


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

My babies. Layla, kyber, kytara


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

This is a greenpoint thread so... 

 
Texas Butter

 
Bodega Bubblegum

 
Chinook Haze (keeper)


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 3, 2018)

On the subject of buggy clones or plants in general, if you guys have an indoor veg area Hot Shot pest strips work really well if you can handle turning off your exhaust fans for a week or so. I double up on the suggested area usage rate though. I definitely do not want any bugs developing an immunity to them so I make sure they die by going a little overboard. And turn on your exhaust fans for a little while before you enter your room/tent. They turn the room into a gas chamber and it's not pleasant to work in when it's full of fumes IMO. I've gotten rid of mites and thrips on a few occasions super easy with those.

In a GPS related note, I just had some Purple Badlands trimmed up yesterday and it's REALLY impressive. Great in every way. Highly recommended. Thanks @typoerror for suggesting that one.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw it was deliberate. @Dustjesus asked a few pages back if he could give his nuggets to someone.450 dollars worth.he has bought a shit load of greenpoint.he is also a friend of mine.
> Gu said it was ok so i asked a couple here and no one wanted them.dustjesus asked me to ask around because people know me a little better and he didnt wanna come off as a scam kind of deal.
> So Gu 86'd the nuggets to keep this from happening and any future nugget give aways.


hey man werent you running some sundae stallion? sorry to interrupt the shit storm. I popped a pack. they all germed but 1 stalled immediately. I got 4 females but 3 were slow af. Im picky as to what makes it to the flowering room but those 3 were not even close. the one that did make it has a carmel burnt rubber sweet smell at 49 days. just wondering what type of phenos you found. pic taken around day 40 of flower


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 3, 2018)

Here is my family! I have had a few bully dogs that had better personality's than most people i have ever meet


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well chopping the CnC tonight. I just csnt take it anymore this bastard could go 90+ days. And I'm jus not. I have a clone of it I topped in flower. And she looks like shes gonna yield an assload. So the clone should be even better yielding. But I just cannot running it that long. I pitched the vegging clones of it I had. It's completely covered in white hairs again this evening.


Ya my CnC is honestly looking like one of the better beans ive ran... I can go 11 weeks if it needs the last week to really finish.. I _cant_ do a plant that wont finish and risk mold/rot..

I'll take the brindle!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Here is my family! I have had a few bully dogs that had better personality's than most people i have ever meet View attachment 4209917


Beautiful pups. I rescue pits every months. So I had to raise mine to be super babyfied. And theyve been around both my kids since birth. But I have rescues in n out every month. The baby red one. Is a rescue that we ended up keeping. There was an entire litter dumped off on the road side. 8 pups. All solid black except him. Their eyes werent even open yet. Someone found them and took them to the H society. And bc they were pits. They couldn't keep them. Isn't that some garbage. My wife bottle fed it for over a month. Until it got strong enough to walk. And she got attached. So we kept him. That's a older pic. He was only like 3 months old in that pic. Hes huge now. He will b a year old in 5 weeks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya my CnC is honestly looking like one of the better beans ive ran... I can go 11 weeks if it needs the last week to really finish.. I _cant_ do a plant that wont finish and risk mold/rot..
> 
> I'll take the brindle!


You'll know they're at high risk for rot when they look & feel "wilty" even though they don't need water. 
Trust me. 
I just tossed about 6 zips of shit bud in the bin. 

Waiting for amber trichs bit me in the ass.


----------



## 3AM (Oct 3, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> This is the kind of thing that is called integrity and for anyone that thinks it's ok Id guess the same people think lying to your face is ok too.
> How hard is it to actually use an original authentic picture.... Just like how many hours was spent writing up thee review when's it was a pretty direct copy paste.
> Idgaf I'm severly expecting the breeder to truly legitimately know the information to his gear. That's my gripe other wise if its a seed I'll plant it


I consider this Cannfished now. When you're promised fire bud yet you end up with a bunch of stardawg smelling males.




Chunky Stool said:


> I bet Gu would give me credit for the nuggets on a pack of seeds.
> 
> But I've already got everything I want...


Maybe something with Stardawg in it? 

I'm still holding out promise for what I've got growing myself. Really need one of these Lucky 7s to be a girl.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya my CnC is honestly looking like one of the better beans ive ran... I can go 11 weeks if it needs the last week to really finish.. I _cant_ do a plant that wont finish and risk mold/rot..
> 
> I'll take the brindle!


It's really annoying when they wont finish. I thought about dropping to 10/14 to see if it would help. But at this point I think I'm jus washing my hands of it. I am gonna run the pebble pusher again. I have a clone of it vegging still. It was really nice. Yield sucked. But I kept it as personal. Really nice smoke. Taste and nose. Jus yield was way below average. Even for a 1gal.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 3, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> But there is no way to redeem the nuggets you have saved already? That’s not cool


St8 donky shit


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 3, 2018)

My 3 lugs...Lily, Molly and Levi
Gotta love a pit


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2018)

So, this cat just got a new pit bull terrier - calls him "credit card"


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 3, 2018)

nc208 said:


> @TPTB73 This post he goes into detail explaining why. Did you not see this follow up?


Thanks man, I did miss that somehow, don't see how it contradicts anything I said. Of course you can train a pitbull to be a guard dog. I just meant if you don't train them, at least the ones that I've known, they're really friendly toward people. Didn't mean to imply they can't be trained to do specific things. No, they're very smart. They're actually being trained as police dogs all over the place. Thx


----------



## TPTB73 (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think you misunderstood. I wasnt downing pitbulls. I love them as much as my kids. Pitbulls act the way you raise them. Basically jus like any other dog. Jus a tad more ADHD. So to speak. They do make amazing guard dogs. That's why there are tons of trainers across the U.S. that train only.pitbulls for that reason. They can also be used for drugs, bombs, ect ect ect. Theres no love like one from a pitbull. If your pit is friendly to everyone. Thats bc you raised/raising him that way. Which is a good thing. Bc as stated by someone a bite from one is horrifying. Bc of the power of their jaw muscles. You can make a pit act like anything from a yappy dust ruffle to a vicious killing machine. And like I said before. Theres no bad dogs. Just bad owners. If you have a pic of your pup. I'd love to see it.


No worries, I get it. Thanks for the input. I'll post some photos of her in a bit. Got to figure out how to remove all the info from my photos because all I have is my phone. With my luck I'd Geo locate the police straight to my front door.

Anyway, I just don't see how my post implied that pitbulls can't be trained to do different things. Guess I should have been more specific.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No the part about they are friendly to be able to reach in to get a fighting dog. The part about them not being good guard dogs, and the part about them being killed about attacking humans. None of that is true. Pitbulls were started as bloodsport dogs. Setting up bait for bear and bulls. Then made into cattle dogs in America
> Bred from the British isles. They used up until around 1835 as bloodsport dogs. Then used in the military. Then used a companion dogs.
> 
> Edit: I have 3 now. And I foster rescue pits every month. They are very friendly if raised that way. If you raise them as guard dogs they will be nothing but guard dogs. Theres a guy on YouTube that trains them. To be protective guards. Its upwards of 15 grand for this guy. But when you get your dog back. He is a guarding machine. Very strict. Very nimble. And strong as an ox. My female can climb a 20 foot tree to grab a rope that's 15 foot off of the ground. And she will grab it and hang for an hour. Or until shes ready to come down.


That is awesome bro. When I finally get a chunk of land I'm planning on rescuing pits. I see so many people talk down or bad about pits but they're hands down my favorite breed. Loyal, smart, energetic but not too bad, pack loyal as fuck and they love the babies! But so many people buy them as pups just to abandon them.

My old hometown had a couple shelters and all of the were full of pits, every stinking kennel. My pup got out of the yard and got picked up so I had to go to the kennel to pick her back up and I literally starting to tear up seeing all those precious pits in those cages, most of them ended up being put down too. I love all puppers but I feel pitfalls are the one of or the most neglected breed/s in the US.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Unfortunately can’t post pics of my pups for security reasons 

The youngest pit brought me this today , playing in the high grass


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Unfortunately can’t post pics of my pups for security reasons
> 
> The youngest pit brought me this today , playing in the high grass
> 
> View attachment 4209956


No offense but that looks better than some of these greenpoint nugs I've seen posted.i mean that in the nicest way.
My condolences to the rat.im sure he lived a good life.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No offense but that looks better than some of these greenpoint nugs I've seen posted.i mean that in the nicest way.
> My condolences to the rat.im sure he lived a good life.


None taken lol

Much more exciting than 90 days of blizzard bush , I’ll tell ya that

Scent is better too

Ha, you’re a funny guy , the Jim Jefferies of the thread I love it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Here's my pittie princess, she is 14 yrs young here. She lives back in Illinois with my sis in law but it's sad to see someone else care for her but she's well taken care of and happy.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

I guess I am the odd man out here. I LOVE dogs....


... but I don't trust pitbulls. No way. A true and very recent event: My wife and I were at a local ski lift this summer where there is a little bar that is open in the off season so a lot of hikers go there and many have there dogs. A couple had there beautiful pits there -- the dogs still had tails and ears, well groomed, etc. Great pitbulls. I asked if they were friendly and may I pet them. Sure you can. So I did and the dogs were great. I went back to our table and continued drinking my beer while me wife went to pet the dogs. She had no problems until she stopped petting and was about to leave. One of those mother fuckers chewed up both her hands and one wrist. This was unprovoked and we have dogs and know how to act around other dogs. Pitbulls are like retards packing flame throwers. After the stitches, and 2 trips to the E.R., she has only minor scars and some scar tissue in the palm of one hand. Fuck those dogs - they should not be around anyone or need to be put down. The owners were MORTIFIED and totally did not think their dogs even had the capacity to do that.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 3, 2018)

The youngest is always chasing things , the older ones could care less... he got clawed by a coon , mole or a cat, something on the property ... just missed his eye almost went blind in the country after being a rescued from a city lol ironic 

Like three stitches inside and three outside the lid, always something 
 

It was like he didn’t even care , notice or acknowledge the pain, then runs into the bedroom and rubs his face all over the blankets like they do when they come in from the rain ... split it open more blood everywhere lol

Never dull , a pitbull who was a rescue, an American bulldog mixed with a pitbull and a pure German Shepherd


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I guess I am the odd man out here. I LOVE dogs....
> View attachment 4209959
> 
> ... but I don't trust pitbulls. No way. A true and very recent event: My wife and I were at a local ski lift this summer where there is a little bar that is open in the off season so a lot of hikers go there and many have there dogs. A couple had there beautiful pits there -- the dogs still had tails and ears, well groomed, etc. Great pitbulls. I asked if they were friendly and may I pet them. Sure you can. So I did and the dogs were great. I went back to our table and continued drinking my beer while me wife went to pet the dogs. She had no problems until she stopped petting and was about to leave. One of those mother fuckers chewed up both here hands and one wrist. This was unprovoked and we have dogs and know how to act around other dogs. Pitbulls are like retards packing flame throwers. After the stitches, and 2 trips to the E.R., she has only minor scars and some scar tissue in the palm of one hand. Fuck those dogs - they should not be around anyone or need to be put down. The owners were MORTIFIED and totally did not think their dogs even had the capacity to do that.


This is why I never allow drunks around my dogs. I don't trust people that drink. Either way blame the owners, period.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

grew up with an ole pit, Ralph. Great dog. Laid in the floor, in the yard, outside everywhere with him, he was like an ole hound dog. But another dog couldnt come in the yard and I mean in the perimeter, we'd find him dead the next day, Ralph might have some cuts, but he be alive. Big puppy to humans. He got ahold of the neighbors German Shepherd, which I liked also, but by the time I got there, he locked in on throat. Had to go tell owner and then helped bury and liked to have fought three diff times over it, lol. I had told him previously, if you let Duke loose, be with him or keep him in your yard. Best guard dog I ever had was a Kerry Blue Terrier. that dog would lock in just like a pit. I hear in the cities they use them now instead of pits cause they are good guard dogs that dont' look mean. I just love dogs. And herb.


----------



## Werp (Oct 3, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> My 3 lugs...Lily, Molly and Levi
> Gotta love a pit
> View attachment 4209923 View attachment 4209925 View attachment 4209926


I have a twin of one of your dogs...not the best angle as far as comparison but I had to double take when I saw your pic..


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I guess I am the odd man out here. I LOVE dogs....
> View attachment 4209959
> 
> ... but I don't trust pitbulls. No way. A true and very recent event: My wife and I were at a local ski lift this summer where there is a little bar that is open in the off season so a lot of hikers go there and many have there dogs. A couple had there beautiful pits there -- the dogs still had tails and ears, well groomed, etc. Great pitbulls. I asked if they were friendly and may I pet them. Sure you can. So I did and the dogs were great. I went back to our table and continued drinking my beer while me wife went to pet the dogs. She had no problems until she stopped petting and was about to leave. One of those mother fuckers chewed up both here hands and one wrist. This was unprovoked and we have dogs and know how to act around other dogs. Pitbulls are like retards packing flame throwers. After the stitches, and 2 trips to the E.R., she has only minor scars and some scar tissue in the palm of one hand. Fuck those dogs - they should not be around anyone or need to be put down. The owners were MORTIFIED and totally did not think their dogs even had the capacity to do that.


Blaming an entire family of species bc of 1 or 2 dogs, I'd a little over board. Sorry that happened to your wife. But that couldve been any dog. That's like saying bc black people get arrested more they shouldnt be allowed in society. Completely unacceptable as human being.


----------



## main cola (Oct 3, 2018)

Bella..She's a big baby


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 3, 2018)

Werp said:


> I have a twin of one of your dogs...not the best angle as far as comparison but I had to double take when I saw your pic..


Does look a lot alike, my two tans are brother and sister, both fixed, Colby breeding


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is why I never allow drunks around my dogs. I don't trust people that drink. Either way blame the owners, period.


?
Because your dogs may attack someone that has had a beer? We weren't drunk - we just were having lunch and a beer - not like we were partying and sloshy drunk or something. The dogs were friendly... right up until one of them wasn't. No provocation, no threat to them or their people. Just chewed up my wife. 

And we like dogs! We still have 2 bulldogs (an English and a Frenchie) after having to put down our rescued Olde English bulldog.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Blaming an entire family of species bc of 1 or 2 dogs, I'd a little over board. Sorry that happened to your wife. But that couldve been any dog. That's like saying bc black people get arrested more they shouldnt be allowed in society. Completely unacceptable as human being.


The only difference is that most other breeds dont inflict the same damage.. I have a pit/aussie shep mix.. ugly and sweet but I know that she can kill if she perceives a threat or snaps..




thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is why I never allow drunks around my dogs. I don't trust people that drink. Either way blame the owners, period.


I know this is a little off topic but didn't one of the breeders, on IG, dogs bite off his wifes ear? Idk if the breed was ever mentioned but sometimes good dogs will bite for little/no reason.. Like I said, I own a pit mix and know if "little" Jade takes a bite out of something she will cause more damage than other breeds.

where Im from you can walk up the street and buy a pit puppy for $150.. There is no regard to good breeding practices etc.. treated like little more than a cash crop 



Anybody watching the game? Any gamblers?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Blaming an entire family of species bc of 1 or 2 dogs, I'd a little over board. Sorry that happened to your wife. But that couldve been any dog. That's like saying bc black people get arrested more they shouldnt be allowed in society. Completely unacceptable as human being.


I agree - any breed can bite, but pits have a better, more efficient weapon than most dogs and I would venture to say they are better at violence than most other breeds of dogs.

I also don't trust blue heelers - but I am not in fear of my life -- they just will herd me into a corner somewhere! LOL


----------



## INF Flux (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> ?
> Because your dogs may attack someone that has had a beer? We weren't drunk - we just were having lunch and a beer - not like we were partying and sloshy drunk or something. The dogs were friendly... right up until one of them wasn't. No provocation, no threat to them or their people. Just chewed up my wife.
> 
> And we like dogs! We still have 2 bulldogs (an English and a Frenchie) after having to put down our rescued Olde English bulldog.


Is your spouse generally a bit high strung, was she nervous? Dogs communicate on a more empathic level, cuing off body language and nervous energy. Nothing against her, just wondering. In Iraq we had a GSD named CUJO, that dog would go nuts if anyone wasn't 100% ok with cujo. Now that dog was a combat vet and probably was more wound up from it than I am, but your behavior dictated cujo's behavior.
I'm very sorry that happened but it could have been any breed. 
love pits, have a pit/lab and a boxer/mastiff rescue running my home now. Recently lost my Dogo Argentino 2 years ago. I miss him so much and will have another when the time is right. Still cant look at pups without crying but I have ptsd related mood swings. 
The pit lab would have been a great service dog. When I get to loudly angry about stuff he comes and sits next to me and puts a paw on my leg as if to say "dude, chill" Works every time.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 3, 2018)

This is fingers.
 Never been much of a dog person, but I can appreciate that bond. Sorry for the recent losses. 

Don't judge a bud by it's cover.
Bag appeal means nothing to me. This blizzard bush is killer. Perfectly potent. 

Whenever I catch myself taking all this so seriously, I smoke some bb then fill the room with this:
It's like a big hug from @Gu~ himself.

Everything is better, now.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2018)

pits are actually not at all the most aggressive, but they can absolutely finish a fight- especially that lock jaw they can employ- I like to carry around one of those squeeze lemon/lime juice things, just in case- never used it, but I think squeezing some in their mouths might get them to let go


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

INF Flux said:


> Is your spouse generally a bit high strung, was she nervous? Dogs communicate on a more empathic level, cuing off body language and nervous energy. Nothing against her, just wondering. In Iraq we had a GSD named CUJO, that dog would go nuts if anyone wasn't 100% ok with cujo. Now that dog was a combat vet and probably was more wound up from it than I am, but your behavior dictated cujo's behavior.
> I'm very sorry that happened but it could have been any breed.
> love pits, have a pit/lab and a boxer/mastiff rescue running my home now. Recently lost my Dogo Argentino 2 years ago. I miss him so much and will have another when the time is right. Still cant look at pups without crying but I have ptsd related mood swings.
> The pit lab would have been a great service dog. When I get to loudly angry about stuff he comes and sits next to me and puts a paw on my leg as if to say "dude, chill" Works every time.


My wife is totally calm and happy around dogs. We are not young party people or anything like that and have a lot of years experience with dogs. I understand your question, but in my opinion there is no reason that dog should have gone off like that. And the dog was fine and happy during the biting and after - not pissed off and out of control or anything.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> pits are actually not at all the most aggressive, but they can absolutely finish a fight- especially that lock jaw they can employ- I like to carry around one of those squeeze lemon/lime juice things, just in case- never used it, but I think squeezing some in their mouths might get them to let go


Last I heard the breed most likely to bite you is a Dachsund.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My wife is totally calm and happy around dogs. We are not young party people or anything like that and have a lot of years experience with dogs. I understand your question, but in my opinion there is no reason that dog should have gone off like that. And the dog was fine and happy during the biting and after - not pissed off and out of control or anything.


I knew somebody once that saved a dobie, who's previous owner was a drunk and used to beat them severly- the slightest scent of alcohol set him off like crazy- not saying this is the same thing, but you never know...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> pits are actually not at all the most aggressive, but they can absolutely finish a fight- especially that lock jaw they can employ- I like to carry around one of those squeeze lemon/lime juice things, just in case- never used it, but I think squeezing some in their mouths might get them to let go


The only things Ive seen work is a thumb thru the eye socket or a hard kick in the balls/pussy.. When those jaws lock a little lemon juice is just gonna season the meat lol


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 3, 2018)

Pits are about the baddest mofo's in the doggy world.Just because one is the toughest SOB on the block does not mean they should be condemned.They get their bad rap due to stupid humans.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 3, 2018)

SFnone said:


> pits are actually not at all the most aggressive, but they can absolutely finish a fight- especially that lock jaw they can employ- I like to carry around one of those squeeze lemon/lime juice things, just in case- never used it, but I think squeezing some in their mouths might get them to let go


Good idea , disinfect as the injury is happening . Very pro active .


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

New joe Rogan stand up special on netflix and some bong hits made for a great evening. Funny as fuck.


----------



## Werp (Oct 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> New joe Rogan stand up special and some bong hits made for a great evening. Funny as fuck.


Him and Bill Burr are good together.....Burr is my fav.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I agree - any breed can bite, but pits have a better, more efficient weapon than most dogs and I would venture to say they are better at violence than most other breeds of dogs.
> 
> I also don't trust blue heelers - but I am not in fear of my life -- they just will herd me into a corner somewhere! LOL


I mean I understand I really do. Jus hard to fathom not liking say all people that have green skin. Bc a green skinned person say killed my mom. Not all green people are murderers. Just bc one green person done something horrible to me or my family. Doesnt mean that one day maybe a green person would save my son's life per say. Idk I guess I'm biased too. Bc I love them so much.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> ?
> Because your dogs may attack someone that has had a beer? We weren't drunk - we just were having lunch and a beer - not like we were partying and sloshy drunk or something. The dogs were friendly... right up until one of them wasn't. No provocation, no threat to them or their people. Just chewed up my wife.
> 
> And we like dogs! We still have 2 bulldogs (an English and a Frenchie) after having to put down our rescued Olde English bulldog.


My bad, I didn't mean to insinuate the bite was your girlfriend's fault. I also use the term "drunks" rather loosely so didn't mean it to sound so harsh and I also was wrongly assuming it was party scenario with a lot of people drinking. Bad things happen with alcohol involve and so I don't have my dogs around multiple people boozing it, same with people on led, I don't trust people it has little to do with the dogs. 

I do stand by the it's totally the owner's fault. I hope they're paying the medical bills at minimum.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2018)

The thing is, pitbull attacks are sometimes lethal, and there's many instances where they've turned on their loving owners. That capacity is not something I look for in a pet, dog or otherwise. These killings have all happened recently. If the owners had instead owned a couple maltese, these folks probably would have survived. 






https://www.insideedition.com/media/videos/what-caused-2-pit-bulls-kill-their-owner-39173

https://people.com/human-interest/robin-conway-pitbull-killed-maryland/

https://nypost.com/2018/08/11/woman-on-walk-attacked-and-killed-by-2-pit-bulls-cops/


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My wife is totally calm and happy around dogs. We are not young party people or anything like that and have a lot of years experience with dogs. I understand your question, but in my opinion there is no reason that dog should have gone off like that. And the dog was fine and happy during the biting and after - not pissed off and out of control or anything.


In that scenario, you're 100% right. No dogs should ever just bite a human. I fear the dogs might not have been socialized properly or sometimes there is a tick. Sorry to hear that this happened.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The thing is, pitbull attacks are sometimes lethal, and there's many instances where they've turned on their loving owners. That capacity is not something I look for in a pet, dog or otherwise. These killings have all happened recently. If the owners had instead owned a couple maltese, these folks probably would have survived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't go the Maltese route, lol.
I'm kind of an asshole so I'm going to say those pit bull owners were either idiots or shitty ass people that mistreated their dogs. I've own, my friends have own many many pits and never once was there even a person bit. But all the folks I do know that own pits that have bitten people or have been bit by pits are trashy people. I know that is just my experience but if a dog, any dog, turns on you, the owner, then you're a horrible person and you were probably beating them or starving them.

That being said, I do agree that most people should not be allowed to own pitbulls. Just like I don't think just everyone should be able to own a gun or adopt a kid. But I feel the same way with any breed over 75 pound that has been historically bred to pit fight.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The only things Ive seen work is a thumb thru the eye socket or a hard kick in the balls/pussy.. When those jaws lock a little lemon juice is just gonna season the meat lol


been a meter reader, only had to do it twice, but the maglite flashlight shoved down the dogs throat will cause him to loosen up, or at least it did a Great Dane named baby. I ain't gettin bit. Ive also seen a big ole boy knock a german shepherd out with a punch to the head, no shit, but he was a big ole boy, meathooks for hands. I think the eye thing would work, Ive seen guys kicking 40 yrd field goals on dogs and they not let loose.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 3, 2018)

dude...did you even click the links?



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know that is just my experience but if a dog, any dog, turns on you, the owner, then you're a horrible person and you were probably beating them or starving them.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The thing is, pitbull attacks are sometimes lethal, and there's many instances where they've turned on their loving owners. That capacity is not something I look for in a pet, dog or otherwise. These killings have all happened recently. If the owners had instead owned a couple maltese, these folks probably would have survived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya I remember when that one link happened. The crazy part is the dogs killed the woman and then were guarding the body


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 3, 2018)

My attack dogs (waiting for their treat tonight)


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 3, 2018)

Why are we talking about dogs on the greenpoint thread ? Twilight zone thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> dude...did you even click the links?


Lol, no. But I did now. I reckon they're not scumbags but this is a perfect example of what I mean by I don't think just anyone should own a pit, let alone rescue a pit. A lot of rescued pits were treated very bad and not socialized at all.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 3, 2018)

These are close resemblances of my dogs. But google photos

I have a dogo argentino (100# all white. Loves tugawar, biggest baby ever). Mine has his ears still  Have a blue pit (85# he loves to swim, hates baths also a huge baby) same has ears still

Also have a 65# German Shepherd (mine is more tan in the face)

The German is the youngest @ 3 yrs he is also trained similar to a police dog. He will attack on command ( pray I never have to give that command) he is also scent training. command ”maryjane” and he finds my bag. Command “find the baby” ( she isn’t a baby anymore) and he will search for my daughter. Command “where’s the bitch” he finds my wife. ( since she is in the woods hiding for him to find she doesn’t know this command .

My dogs have never shown aggression towards another dog or person. ( small critters are another story). It’s all in how the animal is cared for, and their bloodlines some pits are the stupid dogs I’ve ever seen some the smartest. Same as people!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> dude...did you even click the links?


I have read these articles and others, the media only really covers stories of “bully breeds” attacking. Do you know labs bite more people in the us every year than pits do? Everyone can like any dog they want, I’m not here to argue just to give my 2 cents. Pits are generally given a bad rep, a lot of this falls to dog fighting and the fact that there are more pits in high crime areas. But again that all comes down to the owners


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 3, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I have read these articles and others, the media only really covers stories of “bully breeds” attacking. Do you know labs bite more people in the us every year than pits do? Everyone can like any dog they want, I’m not here to argue just to give my 2 cents. Pits are generally given a bad rep, a lot of this falls to dog fighting and the fact that there are more pits in high crime areas. But again that all comes down to the owners


They may not bite as often but the fact is they are responsible for killing/seriously injuring more than any other breed. Im sure a google search will show that. I have a pit mix but its not the owner, high crime areas or the bad rep.. its the jaws

I said it awhile ago, any dog will bite but its the difference between cleaning it and putting a band-aid on and having to go to the emergency room.. my dog will not let go of something until I tell her to..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 3, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The thing is, pitbull attacks are sometimes lethal, and there's many instances where they've turned on their loving owners. That capacity is not something I look for in a pet, dog or otherwise. These killings have all happened recently. If the owners had instead owned a couple maltese, these folks probably would have survived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know a guy who was attacked by a pit bull. He was family friends with the owners, and had known her since she was a pup. He was nearly as close to her as the owners. He was playing with her one day, and without clear provocation, it became more than play and she attacked him, messing up his face. He was honestly lucky to have survived. 

I don’t want to say people shouldn’t own them. I have owned plenty of pythons, including ones 10+ feet long and weighing over 100 pounds. But like owning giant snakes, I think owners do need to realize additional responsibilities come with these dogs. That includes not letting a dog that will react defensively when it encounters a skittish person, not to be out in public.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> They may not bite as often but the fact is they are responsible for killing/seriously injuring more than any other breed. Im sure a google search will show that. I have a pit mix but its not the owner, high crime areas or the bad rep.. its the jaws
> 
> I said it awhile ago, any dog will bite but its the difference between cleaning it and putting a band-aid on and having to go to the emergency room.. my dog will not let go of something until I tell her to..


I agree its not about the number of bites, as it is the number of serious injuries and deaths. Those jaws are like a chainsaw vs a jigsaw. It does have a lot to do about the raising. A lot of people here fight them and theres also a lot of people here that raise them as gentle house dogs. Even the gentle dogs have that stranger type element where if they don't know you , you better get the puck outta there! I feel safer not having my kids around any dog they don't know , especially pits. I do feel if a child was raised around a pit from day one there's very little chance of a bad incident.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

Last 4 pages about dogs lol and gu fell off the planet.maybe hes been tied up watering them whole 30 new plants he started in his new pheno hunt for a new male.guess that shit takes up alot of time.
Shout out to the dude that gifted me the 91 chem skunk va,ECSD,and bubba cuts.i know you never post here but always lurking.there truly is some cool ass people in this industry and I take pleasure in meeting them everyday.some of you guys in here are like family.
I hope gu can get his shit together and make some of us who lost interest come back and start picking up what hes putting down.i remember how excited I was getting them first packs.how personable he was to everyone.ill keep an eye out for anything he does in the future that's new.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 3, 2018)

So is there any new info on what's up with the gold nuggets! I was literally just checking out an order I won on auction, then realized all my nuggets were gone! This really sucks!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Heisen are those original cuts? Lucky dog! Lol good luck on your pic, I think you gonna edge it out.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> So is there any new info on what's up with the gold nuggets! I was literally just checking out an order I won on auction, then realized all my nuggets were gone! This really sucks!


Yea , he's probably mad at everybody , all the shit been going on here! Lol


----------



## growslut (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I couldn't go the Maltese route, lol.
> I'm kind of an asshole so I'm going to say *those pit bull owners were either idiots or shitty ass people that mistreated their dogs*. I've own, my friends have own many many pits and never once was there even a person bit. But all the folks I do know that own pits that have bitten people or have been bit by pits are trashy people. I know that is just my experience but if a dog, any dog, turns on you, the owner, then you're a horrible person and you were probably beating them or starving them.
> 
> That being said, I do agree that most people should not be allowed to own pitbulls. Just like I don't think just everyone should be able to own a gun or adopt a kid. But I feel the same way with any breed over 75 pound that has been historically bred to pit fight.





evergreengardener said:


> I have read these articles and others, the media only really covers stories of “bully breeds” attacking. Do you know labs bite more people in the us every year than pits do? Everyone can like any dog they want, I’m not here to argue just to give my 2 cents. Pits are generally given a bad rep, a lot of this falls to dog fighting and the fact that there are more pits in high crime areas. But *again that all comes down to the owners*


Always.

Its always the owners. Dogs do what they know and are allowed. If you think its funny to tease your dog as a puppy, don't be surprised when he grows into a big asshole. And even then, the dog can still change and be good. Every dog _wants_ to know how to behave properly. The pack mentality is deep.

I currently own a pit. He was a rescue he got returned 6 times before we got hime. He used to get weird around people like others have described. He never bit anyone that I saw. But I have seen him get weird and inch up on people like shit is about to go down. But I fixed that bad behavior immediately (by poking him in the shoulder and redirecting him to behave the way that is acceptable). And now, he is the world's fattest-cuddle-sausage. I take him everywhere with me, and he meets dozens of new people every week. He LOVES people, is totally well-behaved around all people now. And unless I told someone, nobody would ever think think he was anything other than super-loving his whole life.

My dog was the same way with dogs. He used to be an asshole towards dogs, and now he is great with all dogs of all sizes.

He gets a lot of compliments. People without dogs say what a happy dog he is. And people with dogs say 'Wow! My dog usually hates other dogs but he sure likes yours!'

And just a thought--what if pit bulls acted like all those little yappy, bitey small breed dogs? I love small dogs, but _so_ many behave incredibly badly. Large dogs could never get away acting the way small dogs do.

Every dog should be good with people and dogs. If its aggressive with either, the owner needs to fix that ASAP (and not by beating the dog or punishing it, but by using positive reinforcement and showing the dog the proper way to behave)

If someone is avoiding pit bulls they are missing some HUGE LOVE. Yes, pit bulls might have more attack statistics than many breeds, but think of every insecure, trouble-loving small dick fool you know who is a bad dog owner. They probably own a pit bull or a few. I feel sorry for everyone who has had bad experiences with pit bulls. On the flip side, nearly every good dog owner--like many on this thread--who own a pit bull falls in love with their adorable square heads and wants more pits forever. That must be for some reason. I wish that everyone who has had a bad experience with pits could meet mine so he could change your mind. And I wish I could meet your dogs so that I could give them some of this human beef jerky I picked up at Costco today just for dog treats!

And for those unfortunate folks who ever have to break up a dog fight, I've never had to use this trick myself, but I've heard it has worked successfully many times--stick a finger up the dogs butthole. Get them into a different state of mind real quick.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Heisen are those original cuts? Lucky dog! Lol good luck on your pic, I think you gonna edge it out.


I saw you joined over there.yeah I'm winning so far.but yes those are the original cuts and some people here know the dude and they are 100 percent legit but I'm not saying shit lol.i just know hes a cool ass dude and I'm thankful I met him.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yea , he's probably mad at everybody , all the shit been going on here! Lol


What the hells been going on?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What the hells been going on?


You've been to high on jelly pie! Lol started after you checked out , probably after your harvest.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You've been to high on jelly pie! Lol started after you checked out , probably after your harvest.


Yea man I been reading up skipping the thousand dog messages!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 3, 2018)

This bullshit though what's the point of doing the contest anymore? I won second and can't even use the dam reward now!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This bullshit though what's the point of doing the contest anymore? I won second and can't even use the dam reward now!


I know its sad, but he may change it back. He reads this, so Gu you gotta win ye people back over.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm not even going voice what my experience has been responding to and treating dog bites. Its already been laid out very well here.

I'm just going to point out one thing that hasn't been touched on.

Possessive behavior is often mistaken for protectiveness. The former can usually be attributed to a lot of attacks. That's why they sometimes appear unprovoked or as though they're "guarding".

Anyone that plans to own a dog needs to understand and recognize the difference. Especially if you own a powerful dog that can seriously...even fatally wound.

Its true, certain people just shouldn't own those type of breeds. Its not fair to the public and its not fair to the dog.

That's all.


----------



## Trewalker (Oct 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not even going voice what my experience has been responding to and treating dog bites. Its already been laid out very well here.
> 
> I'm just going to point out one thing that hasn't been touched on.
> 
> ...


Bottom line, pits are dangerous period... A year or so ago in VA 2 pits killed and partially eat there owner.. It was said she loved and took care of the dogs well.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yea , he's probably mad at everybody , all the shit been going on here! Lol


he's prolly knockin the bottom out of it if he just got married, lol.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 4, 2018)

Wake up , I’m hungry


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> This bullshit though what's the point of doing the contest anymore? I won second and can't even use the dam reward now!


Wonder which will turn out to be the bigger loss, honoring nuggets that his system awarded or removing earned nuggets across the board and pissin every one off and driving customers away?


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

Y’all should check out my IG @roadhousebullies . Champion Bred American Bullies, a breeder who cares more about his dogs than most people


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

Sundance Kid day 47. Keeper pheno from last hunt


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 4, 2018)

Cnc


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

Raindance


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 4, 2018)

I let this GPS "Mimosa" S-1 go since she was already in the middle/back of the garden when I found out about the fake seeds. At the time she was just starting to bud and was showing female traits. I watched her closely...really closely all Summer. No herms. However...her 9 ft tall sister never budded....and got the chop. 

At this point...I'll chop her up and run her through the bubble bags. There's not much frost....but some. Could be the TRIPweed.....could be the HeadacheBud. I figured with the in house experts we have here at ID'ing clones/plants off the Net via pictures it should be a snap to figure out who she is.


----------



## main cola (Oct 4, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Raindance


Wow nice job on the Raindance..she looks great


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I let this GPS "Mimosa" S-1 go since she was already in the middle/back of the garden when I found out about the fake seeds. At the time she was just starting to bud and was showing female traits. I watched her closely...really closely all Summer. No herms. However...her 9 ft tall sister never budded....and got the chop.
> 
> At this point...I'll chop her up and run her through the bubble bags. There's not much frost....but some. Could be the TRIPweed.....could be the HeadacheBud. I figured with the in house experts we have here at ID'ing clones/plants off the Net via pictures it should be a snap to figure out who she is.


Definitely not mimosa,looks like some kind of columbian..


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Bottom line, pits are dangerous period... A year or so ago in VA 2 pits killed and partially eat there owner.. It was said she loved and took care of the dogs well.


Not true. But I can tell you are one of those people who shouldn't have a big powerful dog. It's people like that, that give pits a bad name. I'm sure you've done something you shouldnt have. So maybe youre dangerous and should be put down.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he's prolly knockin the bottom out of it if he just got married, lol.


Probably not the bottom. He is a ginger. Lol


----------



## Monster Man (Oct 4, 2018)

growslut said:


> Always.
> 
> Its always the owners. Dogs do what they know and are allowed. If you think its funny to tease your dog as a puppy, don't be surprised when he grows into a big asshole. And even then, the dog can still change and be good. Every dog _wants_ to know how to behave properly. The pack mentality is deep.
> 
> ...


People should do research on what to feed their dogs too. I have met a lot of idiots who feed their dogs chocolates and food with onions in it. Not too mention fake processed food from containers and half the kibble out their is garbage and unhealthy for your dogs.
Processed human food is shit and bad for us, why would dog food be any better? I feed my dog a lot of real food mixed in his kibble.
If your dog is over weight, that is also extremely unhealthy and can cause joint problems. Too much weight on those back legs will eventually lead to arthritis.


----------



## Monster Man (Oct 4, 2018)

Trewalker said:


> Bottom line, pits are dangerous period... A year or so ago in VA 2 pits killed and partially eat there owner.. It was said she loved and took care of the dogs well.


Just becsuse she loved and took car of the dogs does not mean jack shit. Did she train the dogs too or just treat it like a human. Most owners don't train their dogs to listen...ever notice how a lot of dogs bark and bark way too much? Owners that are too dumb to teach and train their dogs.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 4, 2018)

Deputy nug. Going to try to get another week in outdoors here in Washington.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> Definitely not mimosa,looks like some kind of columbian..


I kinda thought that too. Columbian traits for sure. But so doesnt hemp plants. I have a giant greenhouse about 5 miles from my house that just opened about 5 months ago. And they run several different types of hemp. And that looks alot like some of the hemp they are running.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Deputy nug. Going to try to get another week in outdoors here in Washington.View attachment 4210365


How far in are you? Jus from the pic I'd say more than a week. I get its outdoors. But imo looks like atleast 2 weeks longer


----------



## numberfour (Oct 4, 2018)

Skypilot
 

Dense sticky and smelling like dangerous but...shes starting week 15 of flower ...this isnt supposed to be some landrace sativa lol. I'm smoking the run this plant was part.....

Harvested the Hibernate and Pioneer Kush plants from the 1212 from seed tent and have 3x Gunslinger and 3x Lucky Charms above soil but am getting impatient, hoping to see some clarification on the mothers used soon and not another book report.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

What happened to the CSI thread? Anyone know.... I have a few chem 91s going. And one of them I think is a fuckin winner. She almost has a blue tint to her fans, and is super loud smelling. I have one in flower that has a strong nose to her. But not like the one in veg.


----------



## main cola (Oct 4, 2018)

This Lvtk is super sticky...ever time i touch a bud i have to use iso to wash my fingers


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I kinda thought that too. Columbian traits for sure. But so doesnt hemp plants. I have a giant greenhouse about 5 miles from my house that just opened about 5 months ago. And they run several different types of hemp. And that looks alot like some of the hemp they are running.


The more I look at the pics,the more it looks like the plants that line some of the corn fields/keeps the deer away...
Looks exactly like it...


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 4, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I let this GPS "Mimosa" S-1 go since she was already in the middle/back of the garden when I found out about the fake seeds. At the time she was just starting to bud and was showing female traits. I watched her closely...really closely all Summer. No herms. However...her 9 ft tall sister never budded....and got the chop.
> 
> At this point...I'll chop her up and run her through the bubble bags. There's not much frost....but some. Could be the TRIPweed.....could be the HeadacheBud. I figured with the in house experts we have here at ID'ing clones/plants off the Net via pictures it should be a snap to figure out who she is.


Here was mine...very little buzz. Turned out looking like an auto...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 4, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1.
Sweet lime with gas. I’ll keeo this one going for a few.


----------



## LrnLvGrw (Oct 4, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Y’all should check out my IG @roadhousebullies . Champion Bred American Bullies, a breeder who cares more about his dogs than most people


damn man beautiful dogs on your ig.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

genuity said:


> The more I look at the pics,the more it looks like the plants that line some of the corn fields/keeps the deer away...
> Looks exactly like it...


Yup now that you said that I see it too. And I know exactly what you're talking about.


----------



## growslut (Oct 4, 2018)

Monster Man said:


> People should do research on what to feed their dogs too. I have met a lot of idiots who feed their dogs chocolates and food with onions in it. Not too mention fake processed food from containers and half the kibble out their is garbage and unhealthy for your dogs.
> Processed human food is shit and bad for us, why would dog food be any better? I feed my dog a lot of real food mixed in his kibble.
> If your dog is over weight, that is also extremely unhealthy and can cause joint problems. Too much weight on those back legs will eventually lead to arthritis.


Great point!

People who say their dog likes eating the same dog food every day are wrong. Its almost cruel. I like to ask dog owners "What is your favorite food? And how many days in a row could you eat it before getting sick of the same thing?"

2 months ago I quit kibble completely because the pit bull kept itching his feet and legs and had allergic skin sores on his belly. A cute girl at the pet store explained that kibble has a lot of carbohydrates, and when dogs digest carbohydrates it causes yeast, which causes the itching. As soon as I stopped feeding kibble the itching stopped too.

My dogs eat different food every meal. 25% canned dog food 50% raw food (both raw dog food and raw human food like chicken and beef--the human meat is usually cheaper) and 25% beef jerky/raw eggs/sharing human meals. Totally healthy and happy dogs. And its fun feeding dogs good food. They get so excited. One of life's true pleasures seeing that happy dog face.

On some good weed related news, LAX (Los Angeles Airport) clarified their official policy this week that travelers can carry up to 28.5 grams of dry weed and 8 grams of weed concentrates when flying


----------



## Werp (Oct 4, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> Deputy nug. Going to try to get another week in outdoors here in Washington.View attachment 4210365


In the same boat with my deputy here in the northeast.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

growslut said:


> Great point!
> 
> People who say their dog likes eating the same dog food every day are wrong. Its almost cruel. I like to ask dog owners "What is your favorite food? And how many days in a row could you eat it before getting sick of the same thing?"
> 
> ...


I saw this news too. It’s pretty crazy. They also recommend that you check local laws for anywhere you’re traveling to with weed. Are they indicating that flying from a legal state to another legal state would be fine? Cuz as soon as you cross state lines it’s a federal offense. But if all airport TSA in legal states don’t care, then it should be fine.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's my Deputy, she's getting closer...


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm a bit off course posting this in the GPS thread. Just thought I'd bring this up since his seeds were sold here not to long back. Rusty/CVS has his own site up and running now. Just picked up a couple packs of his S1, Pure Chem91 and Electric Larry Land 50% off and free shipping, free seeds too.
https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'm a bit off course posting this in the GPS thread. Just thought I'd bring this up since his seeds were sold here not to long back. Rusty/CVS has his own site up and running now. Just picked up a couple packs of his S1, Pure Chem91 and Electric Larry Land 50% off and free shipping, free seeds too.
> https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/


Makes me wonder if it was pricing that caused the split with gps, I see he is not doing the $45 price point on cheap thrills and pure la affie that he had originally said would be the pricing on the new lines and had them listed on gps for.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Makes me wonder if it was pricing that caused the split with gps, I see he is not doing the $45 price point on cheap thrills and pure la affie that he had originally said would be the pricong on the new lines and had them listed on gps for.


that's what that initial release was priced. I don't remember him saying it was gonna be that forever, nor do I remember him saying they would continue being released. I remember him stating he was trying to get some good genetics for people to play with out there on the cheap. And I got the affie at that cheap price. They had been that cheap at the other places, some up to 50, but now out of stock. Pretty sure the post office thing is why he split, it was shortly thereafter. jmho.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> that's what that initial release was priced. I don't remember him saying it was gonna be that forever, nor do I remember him saying they would continue being released. I remember him stating he was trying to get some good genetics for people to play with out there on the cheap. And I got the affie at that cheap price. They had been that cheap at the other places, some up to 50, but now out of stock. Pretty sure the post office thing is why he split, it was shortly thereafter. jmho.


You are correct, he did not mention future pricing changes or longevity, he had posted on the gps forums, but that appears to be gone now.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2018)

CSI and now Rusty at CVS moving to direct sales.

The obvious explanation is they prefer to cut out the middle man and keep profit for themselves.
@Gu~ showed them how to do it. 
Expect to see more breeders do the same thing.

Take advantage of that 50% discount, that won't be typical.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

Cptn said:


> CSI and now Rusty at CVS moving to direct sales.
> 
> The obvious explanation is they prefer to cut out the middle man and keep profit for themselves.
> @Gu~ showed them how to do it.
> ...


more breeders are doing it, especially direct by email. Oni, some others. Its good to see em do their own thing, but the banks with many to choose from is hard to beat. Although nothing better than dealing directly with the breeder. I like both ways.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

I think breeders going direct is a good thing. But, I do think some of these breeders may be underestimating how much work goes into running a seed bank. It seems like a giant pain in the butthole. Maintaining a website, handling transactions, advertising, shipping...I wouldn’t wanna do that job. Hopefully they anticipate hiring an employee or two and can find an affordable but competent web developer. I think that’s a big reason why GPS and nuggets has been such a shit show. A competent dev should be able to get that under control pretty easily. But competent devs tend to make a lot more than I imagine they can afford.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I saw this news too. It’s pretty crazy. They also recommend that you check local laws for anywhere you’re traveling to with weed. Are they indicating that flying from a legal state to another legal state would be fine? Cuz as soon as you cross state lines it’s a federal offense. But if all airport TSA in legal states don’t care, then it should be fine.


https://www.flylax.com/en/lax-marijuana-policy

TSA still cares....LAPD at the airport does not...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

you do the shoe, empty your pocket thing on the departure, not the arrival. Once you are out of LA, you are on your own, but there are ways. I went to Vegas by myself once back in the day and won't say how, but I flew with one big kill bud in the carry on in a certain stash place. I'd say if you got on, and had it stashed good after going to the bathroom or something, getting off the plane inconspicuosly, and dancing a jig outside the arrival airport, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you do the shoe, empty your pocket thing on the departure, not the arrival. Once you are out of LA, you are on your own, but there are ways. I went to Vegas by myself once back in the day and won't say how, but I flew with one big kill bud in the carry on in a certain stash place. I'd say if you got on, and had it stashed good after going to the bathroom or something, getting off the plane inconspicuosly, and dancing a jig outside the arrival airport, lol


I flew from Arizona to my home state and back. Over xmas break one time. I was living and working in Arizona. And flew to Pittsburgh international. With 3 zips. In my luggage. Took it home. Smoked a ton of kill during the 2 weeks I was at home. Gave some away. Then flew back empty and then went back to work. Just know you need deodorant so you dont stink right. But who says you need the whole stick. Maybe half or a little less. But you nvr know what scent you wanna wear so you take several different kinds. And the deodorant is very strong smelling. Stronger than the herb. That was vacuum sealed. I mean that may work if you tried. Maybe. Jus sayin.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Oct 4, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you do the shoe, empty your pocket thing on the departure, not the arrival. Once you are out of LA, you are on your own, but there are ways. I went to Vegas by myself once back in the day and won't say how, but I flew with one big kill bud in the carry on in a certain stash place. I'd say if you got on, and had it stashed good after going to the bathroom or something, getting off the plane inconspicuosly, and dancing a jig outside the arrival airport, lol


Same deal as post 9/11 but pre rec. 

I feel ya


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I flew from Arizona to my home state and back. Over xmas break one time. I was living and working in Arizona. And flew to Pittsburgh international. With 3 zips. In my luggage. Took it home. Smoked a ton of kill during the 2 weeks I was at home. Gave some away. Then flew back empty and then went back to work. Just know you need deodorant so you dont stink right. But who says you need the whole stick. Maybe half or a little less. But you nvr know what scent you wanna wear so you take several different kinds. And the deodorant is very strong smelling. Stronger than the herb. That was vacuum sealed. I mean that may work if you tried. Maybe. Jus sayin.


We used hair products.. same idea.. usually about a quarter a bottle.. wasnt tryin 2 catch no major problems


----------



## THT (Oct 4, 2018)

More Bounty Hunter filling in
Sorry for the shit quality of the pic


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'm a bit off course posting this in the GPS thread. Just thought I'd bring this up since his seeds were sold here not to long back. Rusty/CVS has his own site up and running now. Just picked up a couple packs of his S1, Pure Chem91 and Electric Larry Land 50% off and free shipping, free seeds too.
> https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/


I grabbed the 91(cash order), goofed up and didn't put the dang code in, so I emailed and mentioned it and got several emails, nothing about the discount. One said my order was already shipped and another said "feel free to knock off $5 for the shipping" He has free shipping so idk, kinda weird. $5 off is for shipping your payment in.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

Those Bounty Hunters look to be some of the frostiest offerings yet!


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I flew from Arizona to my home state and back. Over xmas break one time. I was living and working in Arizona. And flew to Pittsburgh international. With 3 zips. In my luggage. Took it home. Smoked a ton of kill during the 2 weeks I was at home. Gave some away. Then flew back empty and then went back to work. Just know you need deodorant so you dont stink right. But who says you need the whole stick. Maybe half or a little less. But you nvr know what scent you wanna wear so you take several different kinds. And the deodorant is very strong smelling. Stronger than the herb. That was vacuum sealed. I mean that may work if you tried. Maybe. Jus sayin.


FOAF says a half empty deodorant container comes apart at the bottom in the empty space of the container and the bottom can be replaced, then sealed. For small amounts only he says.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 4, 2018)

THT said:


> More Bounty Hunter filling in
> Sorry for the shit quality of the pic
> View attachment 4210606
> View attachment 4210607
> View attachment 4210608


you gonna like that quality, imho.


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

Mine look exactly the same... weird .. yea trash... fake seeds though ? Say what?


Stiickygreen said:


> I let this GPS "Mimosa" S-1 go since she was already in the middle/back of the garden when I found out about the fake seeds. At the time she was just starting to bud and was showing female traits. I watched her closely...really closely all Summer. No herms. However...her 9 ft tall sister never budded....and got the chop.
> 
> At this point...I'll chop her up and run her through the bubble bags. There's not much frost....but some. Could be the TRIPweed.....could be the HeadacheBud. I figured with the in house experts we have here at ID'ing clones/plants off the Net via pictures it should be a snap to figure out who she is.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 4, 2018)

Western Wizard
56 Day Pheno
Lemony Gassy with a hint of cookies
High is a solid Hybrid. Nice uplifting happy sativa effects but melts you away into the couch if you smoke too much. Had my fair share of issues figuring her out so next run I will hopefully crush her.
 

Also popped my pack of Sky Dweller to find something nice.
8/10 doing fine, 2 look shitty like they are damping off.
1 has this interesting mutation right from the beginning, hopefully turns out nice.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 4, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Mine look exactly the same... weird .. yea trash... fake seeds though ? Say what?


Thankyou for contacting the auxillary branch of GPS customer service, your concerns about the origin of your seeds seem warranted, contact @~Gu or the actual company for a resolution.


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

Never had any issues with Greenpoint gear. But I was dissapointed in the quality of my Purple Punch and Mimosa Fems. Figured it happens when you run seeds.


SSGrower said:


> Thankyou for contacting the auxillary branch of GPS customer service, your concerns about the origin of your seeds seem warranted, contact @~Gu or the actual company for a resolution.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 4, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Never had any issues with Greenpoint gear. But I was dissapointed in the quality of my Purple Punch and Mimosa Fems. Figured it happens when you run seeds.


It happens when Gu says he visited the guys facility and spoke to him face to face. But really none of it was true, and the seeds were fake.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 4, 2018)

maierjuana said:


> Never had any issues with Greenpoint gear. But I was dissapointed in the quality of my Purple Punch and Mimosa Fems. Figured it happens when you run seeds.


What was the smoke like?


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What was the smoke like?


I’m about to harvest they were outdoor plants. Probably won’t smoke it though. My Raindance outdoor is night and day quality difference between those fems


----------



## maierjuana (Oct 4, 2018)

LrnLvGrw said:


> damn man beautiful dogs on your ig.


Thank you! Temperament is one of the top things I breed for as they are a companion breed. Any dog with human aggression would never be used in my breeding program.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 4, 2018)

Truth be told I know no one is probably interested in smoking the s1's but I'd be curious as to how bad it really is. I mean if you grew em out all the way through to harvest then....why not.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

Cookies n Chem, Well I chopped her. I just couldn't take this apparently 100+ day pistols pheno anymore. 70 was long enough. Trich are ready. I hate all those whites. Hopefully die off and turn as it dries. 605 grams wet. Minus roughly 60% =242 grams. Roughly. Give or take.... About 8.6 zips. Jus a guess. Still have stems too tho. They add up. But for a cookies strain in a 2gal. I'll take it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 4, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Truth be told I know no one is probably interested in smoking the s1's but I'd be curious as to how bad it really is. I mean if you grew em out all the way through to harvest then....why not.


If I was in a state that has labs. I would have one tested. If its hemp breed, and or hemp cross maybe. Might be super high in CBD. Could possibly be awesome for pain management. And maybe even to help with opiate withdrawals.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I think breeders going direct is a good thing. But, I do think some of these breeders may be underestimating how much work goes into running a seed bank. It seems like a giant pain in the butthole. Maintaining a website, handling transactions, advertising, shipping...I wouldn’t wanna do that job. Hopefully they anticipate hiring an employee or two and can find an affordable but competent web developer. I think that’s a big reason why GPS and nuggets has been such a shit show. A competent dev should be able to get that under control pretty easily. But competent devs tend to make a lot more than I imagine they can afford.


@Gu~ has built a complicated machine.
There are benefits to the features he implemented but they add complexity and he understands that.
Simply listing a menu of products at fixed prices, maybe running a promo code on occasion is low maintenance. Normal fulfillment operation. Money comes in, product goes out.
Running an auction site is much higher maintenance. Adding a loyalty program should have gone smoothly, but . . . 
He appeared to be tweaking the settings in the spring to drive more sales without giving away too much. Then he ran into bugs. Now it seems he's reducing complexity without giving up on the system completely. Sucks the code he used wasn't fully baked.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem, Well I chopped her. I just couldn't take this apparently 100+ day pistols pheno anymore. 70 was long enough. Trich are ready. I hate all those whites. Hopefully die off and turn as it dries. 605 grams wet. Minus roughly 60% =242 grams. Roughly. Give or take.... About 8.6 zips. Jus a guess. Still have stems too tho. They add up. But for a cookies strain in a 2gal. I'll take it.
> View attachment 4210670 View attachment 4210671 View attachment 4210672 View attachment 4210673 View attachment 4210677 View attachment 4210678 View attachment 4210679 View attachment 4210680 View attachment 4210681 View attachment 4210682


Looks great! Those white pistils should turn red-ish with a couple weeks of drying/curing. I cut at least a few GPS strains that were still producing pistils and none of the pistils stayed white. I think it's a good idea to go by trichome color instead of pistils with the GPS strains I've grown so far unless you feel like letting them go long.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Looks great! Those white pistils should turn tan with a couple weeks of drying/curing. I cut at least a few GPS strains that were still producing pistils and none of the pistils stayed white. I think it's a good idea to go by trichome color instead of pistils with the GPS strains I've grown so far unless you feel like letting them go long.


Yeah most of the ones I've run have continued to toss out pistils. This one it was just really prominent. I have a clone of it in flower too, like maybe 18-20 days in. Give or take. I may let it go longer to see how it goes. This one was the seed plant. And was huge height wise. I had to break it over and tie all the branches from side pulled around it to the front so I the big main didnt cover them from the light. She yielded great tho. I think the clone will be more than this one. I topped it twice. Looks I should have around 6 of the bigger colas on it. Bout half the size of this one.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 5, 2018)

The golden nuggets are very vigorous. These are 1 week and 2 days old


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah most of the ones I've run have continued to toss out pistils. This one it was just really prominent. I have a clone of it in flower too, like maybe 18-20 days in. Give or take. I may let it go longer to see how it goes. This one was the seed plant. And was huge height wise. I had to break it over and tie all the branches from side pulled around it to the front so I the big main didnt cover them from the light. She yielded great tho. I think the clone will be more than this one. I topped it twice. Looks I should have around 6 of the bigger colas on it. Bout half the size of this one.


You definitely make it tempting to pop some CnC sooner than later. Throw up some dry shot pics later on. I bet it will look like some nice hairy bud


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Western Wizard
> 56 Day Pheno
> Lemony Gassy with a hint of cookies
> High is a solid Hybrid. Nice uplifting happy sativa effects but melts you away into the couch if you smoke too much. Had my fair share of issues figuring her out so next run I will hopefully crush her.
> ...


All the ones I've had that started out trifoliate grew out of it after one or two nodes. Maybe yours will keep it. Good mutation to have, ive had a bunch, but there few and far between.


maierjuana said:


> Mine look exactly the same... weird .. yea trash... fake seeds though ? Say what?


He really should have sent emails out or posted it on the GPS site, no telling how many people still don't know about those fake beans and have put time and money into a product with no return.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 5, 2018)

All 3 Dynamite Diesel are in and dried/drying/curing. Appears to like about 70 days best but two threw nanners after 9 weeks. Two are average strength with a bit airy buds. The third turned deep purple and has hard nugs and is very potent with a face off rush! All are fuel and citrus and now pine tones, complex.


----------



## webby420 (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone have any idea what is going on with the gold nuggets? I have almost $200 that was a reimbursement of S1 ordeal and there now gone.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

webby420 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what is going on with the gold nuggets? I have almost $200 that was a reimbursement of S1 ordeal and there now gone.


I would email Gu and explain everything to him and I'm sure he will make it right. He may read this here and reach out to you, but if not definitely email him.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 5, 2018)

webby420 said:


> Does anyone have any idea what is going on with the gold nuggets? I have almost $200 that was a reimbursement of S1 ordeal and there now gone.


Lots of us had nuggets left. People were giving their nugs away and most likely pissed Gu off, so he took them away from everyone. Only Gu knows what's going on. We are pretty much in the dark on this.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem, Well I chopped her. I just couldn't take this apparently 100+ day pistols pheno anymore. 70 was long enough. Trich are ready. I hate all those whites. Hopefully die off and turn as it dries. 605 grams wet. Minus roughly 60% =242 grams. Roughly. Give or take.... About 8.6 zips. Jus a guess. Still have stems too tho. They add up. But for a cookies strain in a 2gal. I'll take it.
> View attachment 4210670 View attachment 4210671 View attachment 4210672 View attachment 4210673 View attachment 4210677 View attachment 4210678 View attachment 4210679 View attachment 4210680 View attachment 4210681 View attachment 4210682


Those hairs will recede, they will turn light colored, at least mine did, final product looks ok, nothing to boast about but not total trash.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Those hairs will recede, they will turn light colored, at least mine did, final product looks ok, nothing to boast about but not total trash.


Yeah jus sucks theres so many. I may take the clone alot farther to see how it is. I topped it and lsted it. So I can control the shape and whatnot. This one I let go natural and it was causing light problem for other stuff. It had to come down. I may take the clone to 90 and see what it's like. I'm sure it will b solid Amber's then. Bc theres quite a few Amber's at 70. But another 20 days she should really pack the weight on


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah jus sucks theres so many. I may take the clone alot farther to see how it is. I topped it and lsted it. So I can control the shape and whatnot. This one I let go natural and it was causing light problem for other stuff. It had to come down. I may take the clone to 90 and see what it's like. I'm sure it will b solid Amber's then. Bc theres quite a few Amber's at 70. But another 20 days she should really pack the weight on


Didnt you mention running 10-14 at some point? I think that might be a good idea to try. Let it put the weight on under 12-12 then bring it down to 10-14 to finish. Ceramics might help shave some time off also.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Didnt you mention running 10-14 at some point? I think that might be a good idea to try. Let it put the weight on under 12-12 then bring it down to 10-14 to finish. Ceramics might help shave some time off also.


This is very good advice for anyone running chems. They seem to do much better with a gradual decrease in light/nutes and it lessens the risk of those late nanners popping up too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This is very good advice for anyone running chems. They seem to do much better with a gradual decrease in light/nutes and it lessens the risk of those late nanners popping up too.


Running "far red" LED's before and right after "lights out" will help them finish quicker. Puts them to sleep faster at night.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the Full Spectrum plus Ultra Violet finishing bulbs?
I've got an extra 4' 8bulb T5 not in use and I've thought about using it to finish some plants or even use it to help finish some seeded plants.

Are the bulbs worth it?

Not trying to derail. Sorry. I just don't want to get bombarded in the LED sections or start another LED vs HPS debate. lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Full Spectrum plus Ultra Violet finishing bulbs?
> I've got an extra 4' 8bulb T5 not in use and I've thought about using it to finish some plants or even use it to help finish some seeded plants.
> 
> Are the bulbs worth it?
> ...


@whitebb2727


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem, Well I chopped her. I just couldn't take this apparently 100+ day pistols pheno anymore. 70 was long enough. Trich are ready. I hate all those whites. Hopefully die off and turn as it dries. 605 grams wet. Minus roughly 60% =242 grams. Roughly. Give or take.... About 8.6 zips. Jus a guess. Still have stems too tho. They add up. But for a cookies strain in a 2gal. I'll take it.
> View attachment 4210670 View attachment 4210671 View attachment 4210672 View attachment 4210673 View attachment 4210677 View attachment 4210678 View attachment 4210679 View attachment 4210680 View attachment 4210681 View attachment 4210682


Thats crazy,looks like it could have went another month.Same issue i had with Hickock haze before it started throwin nanners.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 5, 2018)

Jelly pies 48 days of flower

Ran this one pretty much from clone, gave it a week from bubble clone to hempy bucket then flipped it, doing great , only under 200w COBS this 3x3 is very efficient and let’s me test other strains before throwing them in the 4x4 with 500w cobs

Has a different look in this tent with slightly cooler temps than the last pies I’ve posted, used more cal mag this time around, under 3500k COB spectrum only

The other pies I posted were in a mixed spectrum but primarily under the 1700k, the red seems to bring out a bit more color... or the temps, 5 degree difference higher (in the 4x4)


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Didnt you mention running 10-14 at some point? I think that might be a good idea to try. Let it put the weight on under 12-12 then bring it down to 10-14 to finish. Ceramics might help shave some time off also.


Yeah that's what I'll do with the clone to see if it helps finish her up


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Running "far red" LED's before and right after "lights out" will help them finish quicker. Puts them to sleep faster at night.


I do that


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Thats crazy,looks like it could have went another month.Same issue i had with Hickock haze before it started throwin nanners.





Heisengrow said:


> Thats crazy,looks like it could have went another month.Same issue i had with Hickock haze before it started throwin nanners.


Right atleast another 20 days minimum. I'm gonna try to take the clone to 90 days if the 10/14 light schedule doesnt help much. See what a 90 day flower will look like. Probably jus like what I cut down lol. But I can see 90 days with the one I just cut, prob wouldve been 1000 grams wet lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Jelly pies 48 days of flower
> 
> Ran this one pretty much from clone, gave it a week from bubble clone to hempy bucket then flipped it, doing great , only under 200w COBS this 3x3 is very efficient and let’s me test other strains before throwing them in the 4x4 with 500w cobs
> 
> ...


Nice run


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Jelly pies 48 days of flower
> 
> Ran this one pretty much from clone, gave it a week from bubble clone to hempy bucket then flipped it, doing great , only under 200w COBS this 3x3 is very efficient and let’s me test other strains before throwing them in the 4x4 with 500w cobs
> 
> ...


Nicely done Magoo!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Right atleast another 20 days minimum. I'm gonna try to take the clone to 90 days if the 10/14 light schedule doesnt help much. See what a 90 day flower will look like. Probably jus like what I cut down lol. But I can see 90 days with the one I just cut, prob wouldve been 1000 grams wet lol.


I believe you'll see a difference in the decreased light schedule.
I also think if you try to push those genetics you'll have some adverse reactions.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Full Spectrum plus Ultra Violet finishing bulbs?
> I've got an extra 4' 8bulb T5 not in use and I've thought about using it to finish some plants or even use it to help finish some seeded plants.
> 
> Are the bulbs worth it?
> ...


Be careful, introduce gradually, if not using continuously from beginning. Distance with the pure uv needs to be a bit more than with the 10k t5.

I was running 6 2 footers had a mix of lamps like hortilux power veg going more red through flower then more 10k with about a month and a half to go.
Ultimately have decided more complicated than just led, plus with winning the Amare, I pulled the t5s off my fixture (a 12 cob 320wat rig).

2nd to evergreen gardeners call for @whitebb2727


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 5, 2018)

I haven't been on this thread in awhile...has anyone ran raindance with pics/info and what page #?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Be careful, introduce gradually, if not using continuously from beginning. Distance with the pure uv needs to be a bit more than with the 10k t5.
> 
> I was running 6 2 footers had a mix of lamps like hortilux power veg going more red through flower then more 10k with about a month and a half to go.
> Ultimately have decided more complicated than just led, plus with winning the Amare, I pulled the t5s off my fixture (a 12 cob 320wat rig).
> ...


Thank you. This is why I asked here. Tips like this will save me a headache. I have my males under the same kind of T5 light with a mixed spectrum and the plants are really close. It makes sense they'd need more distance with the 10ks.

And if I didn't already have this light I'd go with something else.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I believe you'll see a difference in the decreased light schedule.
> I also think if you try to push those genetics you'll have some adverse reactions.


You think itll herm if I push it hard? Clear to 90+ days


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 5, 2018)

Wow just breezed through the last 20 pages...holy shit! might not want to pop these beans now. Haha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You think itll herm if I push it hard? Clear to 90+ days


Its less severe with clones so maybe not but in my experience they don't respond well when pushed.​And that seems to be the consensus with seasoned growers who've dialed those chems in over the last decade or so.

Late nanners pop up if pushed or given too high a dose of nitrogen in the final stretch. Dialing the light back gradually helps the pistol recede and ensures new ones don't sprout over night. (you've probably already experienced this)

And I know you already know this stuff but as long as its not a false finish, the trichs are always the best indicator. 

Edited because I'm so tired my posts sound bitchy as hell. Please no one take them that way. Its just lack of sleep and my own inability to get my thoughts down in text


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Wow just breezed through the last 20 pages...holy shit! might not want to pop these beans now. Haha


Its hard with all the drama but I'd go by the actual Raindance reviews posted by the growers here you trust.


----------



## main cola (Oct 5, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I haven't been on this thread in awhile...has anyone ran raindance with pics/info and what page #?


@maierjuana has a nice one going..page 1483 i believe


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 5, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> I haven't been on this thread in awhile...has anyone ran raindance with pics/info and what page #?


I ran two packs and both packs had some great nasty phenos. It's definitely been a crowd pleaser. They yield well too and I got zero straight up Stardawg phenos in both packs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 5, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I ran two packs and both packs had some great nasty phenos. It's definitely been a crowd pleaser. They yield well too and I got zero straight up Stardawg phenos in both packs.


What's been going on over here?....people aren't happy with the dad Gu is using also fake pics getting posted? Wtf! Seems like alot of strains keep throwing out pistils all the way through. That is a trait I truly hate.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> What's been going on over here?....people aren't happy with the dad Gu is using also fake pics getting posted? Wtf! Seems like alot of strains keep throwing out pistils all the way through. That is a trait I truly hate.


You're not alone. Its really a chem4 trait IMO and it seems to express frequently with Stardawg. JJs SDs are known to display this too.
They can be a total pain in the ass but for some the potency you get from final product is worth it.

Chemdogs have always been known to be on the "difficult" scale and not a good choice for beginners. Outcrosses/hybrbids seem better. And I'm definitely NOT saying you're a beginner or anything like that. Please don't take my post that way. Just relaying info I've read while sharing my own experience with them.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its less severe with clones so maybe not but in my experience they don't respond well when pushed.​And that seems to be the consensus with seasoned growers who've dialed those chems in over the last decade or so.
> 
> Late nanners pop up if pushed or given too high a dose of nitrogen in the final stretch. Dialing the light back gradually helps the pistol recede and ensures new ones don't sprout over night. (you've probably already experienced this)
> 
> ...


Appreciate the tip. I've been growing for over 20 years. And I learn something new every day. I will nvr know everything about this plant. Even if I tried. I didnt take it as bitchy at all. I'm always down to learn new stuff. No matter how minute or trivial it seems. I believe everyone can learn something from someone. And the minute you think you know it all. You know nothing.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> I ran two packs and both packs had some great nasty phenos. It's definitely been a crowd pleaser. They yield well too and I got zero straight up Stardawg phenos in both packs.


You got lucky not catching a SD pheno in neither pack.

Edit: unless of course if you were looking for a SD dom one.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You think itll herm if I push it hard? Clear to 90+ days


Also the bud could lose density. I've had some I'd tried waiting on the pistols to wither and they just started going funky on me, getting airy , losing weight and bag appeal. I totally agree with Tang on the trichs, its the only real way to know when she's ready.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Appreciate the tip. I've been growing for over 20 years. And I learn something new every day. I will nvr know everything about this plant. Even if I tried. I didnt take it as bitchy at all. I'm always down to learn new stuff. No matter minute or trivial it seems. I believe everyone can learn something from someone. And the minute you think you know it all. You know nothing.


Appreciate the words and I agree. 

And thanks for not taking my yappiness as preachy or bitchy. Its just one them days where I'm trying really hard to focus on growing instead of...other stuff.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Appreciate the words and I agree.
> 
> And thanks for not taking my yappiness as preachy or bitchy. Its just one them days where I'm trying really hard to focus on growing instead of...other stuff.


I have an ol lady of 8+ years with two kids. I get it. Shes yappy alot lol. Then throw my yappy daughter in the mix. I'm losing my mind lol. Nah I couldn't ask for better P.I.C. shes a true ride or die.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Appreciate the tip. I've been growing for over 20 years. And I learn something new every day. I will nvr know everything about this plant. Even if I tried. I didnt take it as bitchy at all. I'm always down to learn new stuff. No matter minute or trivial it seems. I believe everyone can learn something from someone. And the minute you think you know it all. You know nothing.


I really like what you said there, so true!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

I was ready to chop the last bodega bubblegum but there sure are a lot of white pistils. 
What do you think? 
 
Mostly cloudy w/zero amber.

 

Got my rinse tubs ready to go...


----------



## quiescent (Oct 5, 2018)

I think with the bubblegum it'd be nice to see some amber for more of a body effect but it's taste and weather dependant. Looks like there's some fattening to happen still.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was ready to chop the last bodega bubblegum but there sure are a lot of white pistils.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4211030
> Mostly cloudy w/zero amber.
> ...


 Didnt you say those were in 10gals? Thats a lot of plant for those containers, probably have to water frequently? I did some in 7 gal outside but didn't get nowhere close to those in size. One on the right has a helluva leg on it!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Didnt you say those were in 10gals? Thats a lot of plant for those containers, probably have to water frequently? I did some in 7 gal outside but didn't get nowhere close to those in size. One on the right has a helluva leg on it!


Yeah, everything outdoors is in 10 gallon cloth pots. I do that to keep em portable, but there are disadvantages.
There for a while I had to water every day, but now every 2 or 3 days is fine.
It really depends on whether the sun comes out or they stay sheltered. 
Colder temps have definitely caused them to drink less. It was 36 degrees Tuesday morning! 
-- edit --
The plant on the right is a Texas Butter.
She's definitely bigger than the bubblegum but not as frosty. 
I'm hoping it will eventually bust out some frost, but that pheno is probably a dud.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, everything outdoors is in 10 gallon cloth pots. I do that to keep em portable, but there are disadvantages.
> There for a while I had to water every day, but now every 2 or 3 days is fine.
> It really depends on whether the sun comes out or they stay sheltered.
> Colder temps have definitely caused them to drink less. It was 36 degrees Tuesday morning!


I had some outside in the ground, it's been several years ago, but I woke up one morning around 6 or 7 and the low had got down to the mid twenties, when I got out there they were froze, but so pretty. They looked like they were just covered in trichs, I guess where the dew had frozen and swelled up. I just knew they were dead , but believe or not they thawed out and were fine.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was ready to chop the last bodega bubblegum but there sure are a lot of white pistils.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4211030
> Mostly cloudy w/zero amber.
> ...


I'd let them go as long as crap isn't hitting the fan or until they finish some more. They still look happy. Pics can be somewhat deceiving too so maybe they look closer to being done than the pics look.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was ready to chop the last bodega bubblegum but there sure are a lot of white pistils.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4211030
> Mostly cloudy w/zero amber.
> ...


Does it feel like its firming up? You've done beautiful job with it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're not alone. Its really a chem4 trait IMO and it seems to express frequently with Stardawg. JJs SDs are known to display this too.
> They can be a total pain in the ass but for some the potency you get from final product is worth it.
> 
> Chemdogs have always been known to be on the "difficult" scale and not a good choice for beginners. Outcrosses/hybrbids seem better. And I'm definitely NOT saying you're a beginner or anything like that. Please don't take my post that way. Just relaying info I've read while sharing my own experience with them.


Ya no worries dude...ya the problem with the pistils not receding in or turning dark is they can trick beginners into thinking they need to go alot longer when they could probably be chopped. You gotta just check trich color. They tend to turn dark and some fall off once you get a good dry/cure...I still just hate it though. I ran into it for the 1st time with pineapple fields from dynasty. Bomb ass shit but not my cup of tea, growing wise.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Does it feel like its firming up? You've done beautiful job with it.


Thanks! 
It's been a learning experience. 

The nugs are firm but not very big.
I'm keeping a close eye on her and she's getting chopped at the first sign of droop/wilt.
Last watering was a quick & dirty tea made with fresh worm castings, epsom, and a little molasses.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya no worries dude...ya the problem with the pistils not receding in or turning dark is they can trick beginners into thinking they need to go alot longer when they could probably be chopped. You gotta just check trich color. They tend to turn dark and some fall off once you get a good dry/cure...I still just hate it though. I ran into it for the 1st time with pineapple fields from dynasty. Bomb ass shit but not my cup of tea, growing wise.


I had a pineapple fields from dynasty too that I kept as a mother. Was great smoke. I made a few crosses with it. I crossed it to strawberry cough I had back in the day. I grew some out and found a male that was pure strawberry smelling and hit the P.F. it had that rotten fruit and pineapple smell. Jus made me think of them. I'll have to dig them out and pop a few and see what throw out.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

My Sundance is still plugging along. I was originally planning to chop her last weekend, but she just wasn't ready. Now I'm glad I've let her go longer, she's starting to purple up a bit and looking gorgeous to me.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My Sundance is still plugging along. I was originally planning to chop her last weekend, but she just wasn't ready. Now I'm glad I've let her go longer, she's starting to purple up a bit and looking gorgeous to me.
> 
> View attachment 4211086


Very nice


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Very nice


Thanks. I've got a lot to learn yet, but I'm pretty happy with how things are going in my outdoor grow.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My Sundance is still plugging along. I was originally planning to chop her last weekend, but she just wasn't ready. Now I'm glad I've let her go longer, she's starting to purple up a bit and looking gorgeous to me.
> 
> View attachment 4211086



How far along was she when you originally thought of chopping her down?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was ready to chop the last bodega bubblegum but there sure are a lot of white pistils.
> What do you think?
> View attachment 4211030
> Mostly cloudy w/zero amber.
> ...


@Chunky what is your formula and method that you use on that rinse you are using? Do you rinse the big main cola's as well?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My Sundance is still plugging along. I was originally planning to chop her last weekend, but she just wasn't ready. Now I'm glad I've let her go longer, she's starting to purple up a bit and looking gorgeous to me.
> 
> View attachment 4211086


Definitely filling in too. Looks great bro!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> How far along was she when you originally thought of chopping her down?


No idea. I'm outdoor and I don't really track time, I just let them go until they're done. At the time I thought she was closer than she really was. I think she's on track for about 10-11 weeks.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My Sundance is still plugging along. I was originally planning to chop her last weekend, but she just wasn't ready. Now I'm glad I've let her go longer, she's starting to purple up a bit and looking gorgeous to me.
> 
> View attachment 4211086


Gorgeous! What sort of nose does she have.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Definitely filling in too. Looks great bro!


Thanks man. Gu~ has been taking a lot of heat lately, but there is definitely something in the genetics he's peddling.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks man. Gu~ has been taking a lot of heat lately, but there is definitely something in the genetics he's peddling.


I agree.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> No idea. I'm outdoor and I don't really track time, I just let them go until they're done. At the time I thought she was closer than she really was. I think she's on track for about 10-11 weeks.



I can dig it. 

Looks good


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Gorgeous! What sort of nose does she have.


Thanks Lubda. I'm not getting any chem from her. Best I can describe the nose is some sweet berry and ripe cantaloupe, like the smell you get through the rind before cutting it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @Chunky what is your formula and method that you use on that rinse you are using? Do you rinse the big main cola's as well?


Outdoor crop gets a double rinse because everything sticks to sticky buds. 
First tub has a quart of 3% peroxide added. 
Second tub is plain water. 

Just cut the plant into manageable segments, then swish swish, done. 
Easiest way to dry is with paracute cord. (similar to clotheslines)


----------



## led1k (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Outdoor crop gets a double rinse because everything sticks to sticky buds.
> First tub has a quart of 3% peroxide added.
> Second tub is plain water.
> 
> ...


Would this also help fix the buds I have with PM? The trichs say they are ready to harvest but I found more PM than I thought. 

Edit: How many gal. water with the 1qt 3% peroxide?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Outdoor crop gets a double rinse because everything sticks to sticky buds.
> First tub has a quart of 3% peroxide added.
> Second tub is plain water.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have tried it few times . The last time i tried it i was concerned i might get a mold issue with the large thick colas. I only grow indoors and my flower room is filtered well. I am not really sure i need to wash them.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 5, 2018)

led1k said:


> Would this also help fix the buds I have with PM? The trichs say they are ready to harvest but I found more PM than I thought.
> 
> Edit: How many gal. water with the 1qt 3% peroxide?


The bud wash usually removes the PM on the surface. PM is systemic meaning it lives inside of the plant as well. I dont think a bath kills the PM inside of the plant unless you do a water cure (Im not sure on that one though). Also, PM is nonpathogenic to humans. I still think it shouldnt be smoked unless doing a bud wash (which again only removes it on the surface). If I have alot of PM or bud rot I make oil out of it using iso or ethanol which kills the spores (from what ive read).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

led1k said:


> Would this also help fix the buds I have with PM? The trichs say they are ready to harvest but I found more PM than I thought.
> 
> Edit: How many gal. water with the 1qt 3% peroxide?


Yes, it should help. 
I use 18 gallon totes.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The bud wash usually removes the PM on the surface. PM is systemic meaning it lives inside of the plant as well. I dont think a bath kills the PM inside of the plant unless you do a water cure (Im not sure on that one though). Also, PM is nonpathogenic to humans. I still think it shouldnt be smoked unless doing a bud wash (which again only removes it on the surface). If I have alot of PM or bud rot I make oil out of it using iso or ethanol which kills the spores (from what ive read).


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. 
I've heard the "systemic" argument before, but I think it means the problem is in the "system", not the plant itself. 

Some people here on RIU even went as far as to say that if you ever get PM, it's guaranteed to come back later in flower -- because it's "systemic". 
I can tell you from first-hand experience that those "growers" were shoveling BS. 

Fix the environment (system) and you won't see PM again. 

Been there, done that. 

Several times.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> I've heard the "systemic" argument before, but I think it means the problem is in the "system", not the plant itself.
> 
> Some people here on RIU even went as far as to say that if you ever get PM, it's guaranteed to come back later in flower -- because it's "systemic".
> ...


The only thing ive heard of killing pm, systemically, is eagle 20 and that shit I wouldnt touch even with a yard stick. I listen to the dude grows show (wake and bake America) and the guy "guru" (studied plant biology) said its systemic and I believe that dude on almost everything. Ive never heard of fixing the environment and the pm going away. I have heard that if you have good airflow mold of any kind wont show up (it never has time to stabilize and colonize or something like). If youve done it id like to genuinely know how.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thanks for the info. I have tried it few times . The last time i tried it i was concerned i might get a mold issue with the large thick colas. I only grow indoors and my flower room is filtered well. I am not really sure i need to wash them.


I wouldn't rinse indoor bud that's grown in an environment that stays clean. 

My indoor grows have occasional visitors, so if I ever have to deal with "issues", I rinse @ the chop. 
(The last indoor crop was clean so I didn't rinse. Turned out great... )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The only thing ive heard of killing pm, systemically, is eagle 20 and that shit I wouldnt touch even with a yard stick. I listen to the dude grows show (wake and bake America) and the guy "guru" (studied plant biology) said its systemic and I believe that dude on almost everything. Ive never heard of fixing the environment and the pm going away. I have heard that if you have good airflow mold of any kind wont show up (it never has time to stabilize and colonize or something like). If youve done it id like to genuinely know how.


Fix the root cause and the problem goes away for good. 

Treat the symptoms and you'll be dealing with it forever. 

Same thing applies to bugs.


----------



## growslut (Oct 5, 2018)

I think you guys are both right. Once pm infects a plant its systematic 

But even if the plant is affected, if you control the environment like Chunky says, the pm will not manifest

When harvesting any plants that have been exposed to WPM, I pick and toss any affected leaves. And if the pm has got to the sugar leaves, then I will throw away that entire bud.

Reddit has a thread with some info about WPM right now. (https://old.reddit.com/r/microgrowery/comments/9khriu/golovinomyces_cichoracearum_the_life_cycle_of_a/) Says the spores can travel 120 miles


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 5, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fix the root cause and the problem goes away for good.


What is the root cause? Humidity? Ive only had PM on about two plants. From what ive read its poor air circulation, water getting trapped in between leaves (stagnating water is a good cause of PM), bringing in infected clones. I think im forgetting some.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

PM omnipresent, but viable propigation is environmentally dependant and based on an individual plants succeptibility. Different genus plant respond differently, one reason for grafting succeptibile plant species to resistant root stock.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> What is the root cause? Humidity? Ive only had PM on about two plants. From what ive read its poor air circulation, water getting trapped in between leaves (stagnating water is a good cause of PM), bringing in infected clones. I think im forgetting some.


Cool temps or more accurately a rapid shift from cool to warm to cool...can have a negativery impact. This shifts RH drastically, why it is present in "dry" areas like CO.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 5, 2018)

Plants definitely respond differently to PM and bud rot (botrytis?)
I figure both are always around outdoors, but some plants deal with it better than others.
Some plants never show signs of infection. They seem totally immune.
Other plants have infections but manage to reject the infected tissue before it spreads, thus keeping it localized and controlled.

Then there are plants where the shit runs rampant and fucks everything up -- fast!
Not sure why it happens, but those plants are usually a total loss.


----------



## growslut (Oct 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> What is the root cause? Humidity? Ive only had PM on about two plants. From what ive read its poor air circulation, water getting trapped in between leaves (stagnating water is a good cause of PM), bringing in infected clones. I think im forgetting some.


I think the root cause is the actual spores. But, again like Chunky says, the spores are probably everywhere.

So if a spore lands, and the environment is not hospitable, then the spore will never grow. But if the conditions are right, the spores will grow into wpm.

I recall reading that WPM enjoys big fluctuations in humidity and temperature. And poor air circulation. I had some in my tent earlier this year, and after fixing the airflow--in part thanks to Chunky's advice at the time--the wpm has not shown up again since.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 5, 2018)

growslut said:


> I think the root cause is the actual spores. But, again like Chunky says, the spores are probably everywhere.
> 
> So if a spore lands, and the environment is not hospitable, then the spore will never grow. But if the conditions are right, the spores will grow into wpm.
> 
> I recall reading that WPM enjoys big fluctuations in humidity and temperature. And poor air circulation. I had some in my tent earlier this year, and after fixing the airflow--in part thanks to Chunky's advice at the time--the wpm has not shown up again since.


I tried finding the episode where I heard about the pm being systemic but I cant find it know. While looking for info I found that its also not systemic. Im getting confused because I think I might have gotten the pm part wrong. I need to look into this more but tomorrow, bout to watch a movie and chill.
@Chunky Stool Theirs a guy on IC mag by the name of DJM (Don Juan Matus) he grows in tropical like weather and he believes that PM isnt a result of high humidity its a result of lack of air circulation. He grows in 86f and 60-75 humidity all throughout the grow (he claims). His pics are very convincing.


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 5, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I tried finding the episode where I heard about the pm being systemic but I cant find it know. While looking for info I found that its also not systemic. Im getting confused because I think I might have gotten the pm part wrong. I need to look into this more but tomorrow, bout to watch a movie and chill.
> @Chunky Stool Theirs a guy on IC mag by the name of DJM (Don Juan Matus) he grows in tropical like weather and he believes that PM isnt a result of high humidity its a result of lack of air circulation. He grows in 86f and 60-75 humidity all throughout the grow (he claims). His pics are very convincing.


I'm running about 12-15 girls in flower, on a tropical setting, with humidity between 45-75% most of the time, has been up to 90% after some rainy days, but there is breeze now and then and good airflow, not one plant with PM or bud rot issues. A Peyote Purple, however, is not feeling so hot, and the lower branches have begun to dry and die.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 5, 2018)

I believe air flow is key , a stagnant environment is bad, whether it be in the air or in the soup.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 5, 2018)

cowboy kush
 Tomahawk

Eagle scoutCopper Chem
greenpoint gear pleased with results so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 5, 2018)

These two girls are my longer flower times so far, both are at 65 days 12/12 and trichs are just starting to cloud up and will need another few days at least. These 2 girls also smell quite nice with the tang pow #1 being queen in the strong terps dept. TP#1 is a crisper more zest smelling orange tropical punch smell like when grown in the tupur but nicer and the citrus twist #1 is the closest strawberry smelling plant I've had. She smells like those generic strawberry hard candies.
TP #1

CT #1


EDIT: I'm stoned, go figure, but this was meant for Chucker's paradise thread...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 6, 2018)

DAY ZERO!!!! COOKIES AND CHEM!!!!
so I've seen some amazing grows with this strain so I couldn't help popping a pack myself!

I've decided to try a different method that I heard someone talking about! Instead of starting in solo cups(bc I'm rols and organic i seem to lack nutrients very soon in the veg) I have started them in much bigger pots! I plan to see if it makes any difference! Really excited for this grow!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 6, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> EDIT: I'm stoned, go figure, but this was meant for Chucker's paradise thread...


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 6, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I agree.


I agree as well !! Back 2 and front right are greenpoint.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 6, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> I agree as well !! Back 2 and front right are greenpoint. View attachment 4211188


What strains? How far along?


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 6, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> What strains? How far along?


Back left dreamcatcher. Back right cali cannon. Front right dreamcatcher. 1 month into flower.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> DAY ZERO!!!! COOKIES AND CHEM!!!!
> so I've seen some amazing grows with this strain so I couldn't help popping a pack myself!
> 
> I've decided to try a different method that I heard someone talking about! Instead of starting in solo cups(bc I'm rols and organic i seem to lack nutrients very soon in the veg) I have started them in much bigger pots! I plan to see if it makes any difference! Really excited for this grow!!!View attachment 4211184


The key with organics (every method benefits but it's a bigger deal in organics) is up potting at the correct time in veg. The speed of growth you can get with organics can be just about as good as hydro if you're doing it right. Especially if you're running blumats or a sip set up in their final pots.

Once you can ease the rootmass out when dry from say your beer cup put it in a 1 gallon. In ~2 weeks put it in a 3-5 gallon. In another 1-3 weeks put it in flower or if you're still gonna be vegging at 2-3 up it to a 7-10+ gallon. Basically once the roots are established and the growth up top is sucking the medium dry in a couple days it's time to up pot.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Jelly pies 48 days of flower
> 
> Ran this one pretty much from clone, gave it a week from bubble clone to hempy bucket then flipped it, doing great , only under 200w COBS this 3x3 is very efficient and let’s me test other strains before throwing them in the 4x4 with 500w cobs
> 
> ...


So what is your overall impressionf 1700k?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> DAY ZERO!!!! COOKIES AND CHEM!!!!
> so I've seen some amazing grows with this strain so I couldn't help popping a pack myself!
> 
> I've decided to try a different method that I heard someone talking about! Instead of starting in solo cups(bc I'm rols and organic i seem to lack nutrients very soon in the veg) I have started them in much bigger pots! I plan to see if it makes any difference! Really excited for this grow!!!View attachment 4211184


I'm right there with ya. My CnCs popped above soil about a wk ago. First half the pack gave me all males so the odds are in my favor for girls...hopefully.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The key with organics (every method benefits but it's a bigger deal in organics) is up potting at the correct time in veg. The speed of growth you can get with organics can be just about as good as hydro if you're doing it right. Especially if you're running blumats or a sip set up in their final pots.
> 
> Once you can ease the rootmass out when dry from say your beer cup put it in a 1 gallon. In ~2 weeks put it in a 3-5 gallon. In another 1-3 weeks put it in flower or if you're still gonna be vegging at 2-3 up it to a 7-10+ gallon. Basically once the roots are established and the growth up top is sucking the medium dry in a couple days it's time to up pot.


I have always started in solo cups! But before it's time to transplant the plants seem to starve towards the end so I started in what I think is half g pots! Their still really small but I'd say holds about twice the amount as a solo cup maybe a tad more! It's more of an experiment than anything! But honestly I don't think I'll notice to much of a difference!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have always started in solo cups! But before it's time to transplant the plants seem to starve towards the end so I started in what I think is half g pots! Their still really small but I'd say holds about twice the amount as a solo cup maybe a tad more! It's more of an experiment than anything! But honestly I don't think I'll notice to much of a difference!


What are you using for your seedling mix?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 6, 2018)

Be careful of overwatering small plants in big containers.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Be careful of overwatering small plants in big containers.


Definitely this. I'd just water the core with that sprayer until you get a few real nodes before drenching.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Be careful of overwatering small plants in big containers.


I've made that mistake so many times, know better and still do it.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> So what is your overall impressionf 1700k?


Everything that’s directly under it seems great. The 4x4 that the 1700k it is in also has other spectrums along side , 3000k and 3500k, so I’m sure there is some overlap and I can’t judge it solo, but everything is working just as good as my HPS used to and killing my older leds.

The other two jelly pie one, I just harvested yesterday at 70 days and will let the other one go a little longer (same cut) would have been directly under the 1700k it’s whole flower life and also my grapefruit clone , and I’m currently smoking and have flowers that were grown directly under the 3000k so I’ll tell ya if I notice any differences...

I did notice the colors seem to show more under 1700k but that has ran at higher temps these last months so I have no way in knowing if it was spectrum, temp or humidity.

Edit: I’ve been writing 1700k. Correction it is 1750k


----------



## ReefRider311 (Oct 6, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Have a few Sundae Stallions flowering. Here is #2 my favorite so far. Day 29 since flip. Fairly stretchy but this pheno stretched the least out of the 3 females I have going. Nose is fruity candy with some chem and kush funk mixed in. Sweet and pungent just the way I like em and the frost show is getting good! This one may be a keeper. Will update in a few weeks.


Update on my pheno hunt run. This Sundae Stallion #2 is progressing nicely. Smelling lovely. Day 38 12/12



And a few others I'm liking..

Western Wizard #4.



LVTK #2



LVTK #3


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

Doesnt look too awful bad on day 3 of hanging. I've made room in the tent for the clone to go 80 this run. Well cant exactly count days bc idr when I put the clone in flower. But anyway gonna let her go and see if 10/14 will turn her pistils. 

It's extremely sticky. The buds are very dense. Zero larf. Of course I pulled most everything from the bottoms anyway. The nose is really sweet cookie, with earthy, nutty, sandalwood tones in there. Which more than likely further makes me think it's a very strong star fighter leaner. Which makes me happy. Cant wait to see what she yields out after drying. Gonna use the same method I talked about in here when I did the pebble pusher. Hang for 5 days. Then lay it out on cardboard packing paper in the pitch dark for 2 days. Then back into the humidor for 2 days. Then back to the paper 2 days. Then finish in the humidor for the last 4-5 days then jar.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 6, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Doesnt look too awful bad on day 3 of hanging. I've made room in the tent for the clone to go 80 this run. Well cant exactly count days bc idr when I put the clone in flower. But anyway gonna let her go and see if 10/14 will turn her pistils.
> 
> It's extremely sticky. The buds are very dense. Zero larf. Of course I pulled most everything from the bottoms anyway. The nose is really sweet cookie, with earthy, nutty, sandalwood tones in there. Which more than likely further makes me think it's a very strong star fighter leaner. Which makes me happy. Cant wait to see what she yields out after drying. Gonna use the same method I talked about in here when I did the pebble pusher. Hang for 5 days. Then lay it out on cardboard packing paper in the pitch dark for 2 days. Then back into the humidor for 2 days. Then back to the paper 2 days. Then finish in the humidor for the last 4-5 days then jar.
> View attachment 4211381 View attachment 4211382 View attachment 4211383


That girl puts out, that's for damn sure.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> That girl puts out, that's for damn sure.


Yeah she def yielded very well. Especially for letting her go el natural. The only thing I did was pull the first 3 nodes off once she was big enough. Jus to give me room to water/feed. And I did one light defol on day 21 of flower. I imagine she will give me jus over a qp from a 2gal radicle bag.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2018)

ReefRider311 said:


> Update on my pheno hunt run. This Sundae Stallion #2 is progressing nicely. Smelling lovely. Day 38 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4211340
> 
> ...


Those all look very nice


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 6, 2018)

So I got my Sundance kid all dried up finally. One pheno is pretty dense and kinda has a lemon smell slightly. The other pheno started to fade nice colors in flush on its shade leaves, and it smells like mangos or tropical fruit.
Fruity pheno:


Honestly reminds me of this mango kush I was buying a while back. That's the only reason I'm saying it has like a mango flavor. It is definitely really fruity smelling. Gonna try and run this pheno a few times. Maybe I can get my hands on the real mango kush I'll make a cross call it "the mango tree". Anyway I hope everyone in this thread is doing well. Happy harvest season


----------



## See green (Oct 6, 2018)

Two different phenos of c&c and Cannaventure prk. Samples from 5 days ago. #1 im gonna let go at least a week depending on the weather . #2 and the prk I hung today.  such a great feeling to actually get a few in the barn. Happy harvest!!!


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> DAY ZERO!!!! COOKIES AND CHEM!!!!
> so I've seen some amazing grows with this strain so I couldn't help popping a pack myself!
> 
> I've decided to try a different method that I heard someone talking about! Instead of starting in solo cups(bc I'm rols and organic i seem to lack nutrients very soon in the veg) I have started them in much bigger pots! I plan to see if it makes any difference! Really excited for this grow!!!View attachment 4211184


Got me wanting to post my own start up. Planted one lvtk and my second round of legit symbiotic genetics mimosas yesterday and they broke through today! Day 1.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Got me wanting to post my own start up. Planted one lvtk and my second round of legit symbiotic genetics mimosas yesterday and they broke through today! Day 1.
> View attachment 4211497
> View attachment 4211498 View attachment 4211500


What kind of medium are you using and whata your feeding schedule?


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What kind of medium are you using and whata your feeding schedule?


Canna coco (pure coco). Flushed out the extra feed and trichoderma canna adds in and added back in the bennies (Great white lying around). Feeding these daily with some free sample of GH rapid start (monsanto crap. Free sample lying around) ph 5.8. Starting tomorrow I will feed them 0.2 EC of Mega Crop Daily.
Ive started plants in big pots like you have so I could text it out. I had problems with them. I read the "H3ad goes coco" thread over at IC mag and he says to water the plants daily, even in big pots. He says there is no such thing as over watering, in coco, only underoxigination of the roots. I tested his theory but I added my own twist to it. I planted the ak47 seed in a radicle bag (even more oxigentaion to the roots) and watered the seedling, along with bigger vegging plants, 6 times a day and that little guy kept growing. no signs of dampening off or wilt either. To me it gave more credence to his theory. I stopped planting seedlings in big pots now because its a total waste of nutes lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2018)

This hibernate needs to show sex it's got an awesome stem rub smell 
I think my problem could be I threw it under 24/7 light


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Canna coco (pure coco). Flushed out the extra feed and trichoderma canna adds in and added back in the bennies (Great white lying around). Feeding these daily with some free sample of GH rapid start (monsanto crap. Free sample lying around) ph 5.8. Starting tomorrow I will feed them 0.2 EC of Mega Crop Daily.
> Ive started plants in big pots like you have so I could text it out. I had problems with them. I read the "H3ad goes coco" thread over at IC mag and he says to water the plants daily, even in big pots. He says there is no such thing as over watering, in coco, only underoxigination of the roots. I tested his theory but I added my own twist to it. I planted the ak47 seed in a radicle bag (even more oxigentaion to the roots) and watered the seedling, along with bigger vegging plants, 6 times a day and that little guy kept growing. no signs of dampening off or wilt either. To me it gave more credence to his theory. I stopped planting seedlings in big pots now because its a total waste of nutes lol.


I use radicle bags, soil with 2 to 3 times the amount of perlite to soil. Megacrop and I feed every day and or water every day. No matter what. Heavy or not. Never had a problem.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

CnC clone. Topped. And she went crazy on structure. But whatever she opened up to let light every where. See if I can get a few of those large colas like the seed plant.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Got me wanting to post my own start up. Planted one lvtk and my second round of legit symbiotic genetics mimosas yesterday and they broke through today! Day 1.
> View attachment 4211497
> View attachment 4211498 View attachment 4211500


Why the humidity dome over the seedlings?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 6, 2018)

Ive been runnin drip clean for the last couple months.. some people say it doesnt do much but I've definitely been pleased.. For anybody running coco, think about giving it a look..


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 6, 2018)

See green said:


> View attachment 4211494 View attachment 4211492 Two different phenos of c&c and Cannaventure prk. Samples from 5 days ago. #1 im gonna let go at least a week depending on the weather . #2 and the prk I hung today.  such a great feeling to actually get a few in the barn. Happy harvest!!!


Holy mother of hairy buds


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 6, 2018)

See green said:


> View attachment 4211494 View attachment 4211492 Two different phenos of c&c and Cannaventure prk. Samples from 5 days ago. #1 im gonna let go at least a week depending on the weather . #2 and the prk I hung today.  such a great feeling to actually get a few in the barn. Happy harvest!!!


That nug on the right looks beautiful.. got any more pics of that one?



whytewidow said:


> CnC clone. Topped. And she went crazy on structure. But whatever she opened up to let light every where. See if I can get a few of those large colas like the seed plant.
> View attachment 4211537 View attachment 4211538 View attachment 4211539 View attachment 4211541 View attachment 4211543 View attachment 4211544


Healthy as always YT!  How long u been running MegaCrop? Ive been using them for awhile and have been pretty fking happy with it.. I guess theyre tinkering with the N levels and adding some more Mg and S I believe.

Keep us posted on how your CnC dries.. Im glad its lookin pretty good so far!

Well done u guys!


----------



## main cola (Oct 6, 2018)

So my obs has a little foxtailing going so i moved her back from the light a little
She smells so good


----------



## See green (Oct 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That nug on the right looks beautiful.. got any more pics of that one?
> 
> Thanks man.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That nug on the right looks beautiful.. got any more pics of that one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been running it since before they released it. They shipped me bags of it. I'm pretty sure I had the first full run with it. I love it. Super simple. They are changing the formula. They need too. Under hps not so much. But with leds taking over theres jus not enough mg in it. Plus they are boosting flower levels a tad. Dude told me going up one point on P atleast. And 1.5 points on the mag side of things. Which should be about right as to what I add in calimagic and their pk boost.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 6, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why the humidity dome over the seedlings?


Trying to keep humidity up. Im in the pacific northwest and the humidity in my tent is like 20-30%.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a question I have heard ppl saying that gu's genetics are unstable! What exactly does that mean? And how can u make genetics stable? Like I've grown out 4 packs of his gear without any issue! No herms! All were great some better than other but zero complaints! So what does "stable" genetics mean????


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

main cola said:


> So my obs has a little foxtailing going so i moved her back from the light a little
> She smells so goodView attachment 4211590


Look at all that frost! You brought that one to a beautiful finish.
Did you get those nice orange terps too?


----------



## main cola (Oct 6, 2018)

Thank you...I'm definitely getting an orange citrusy..skunky smell off this girl..Just smells so good to me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have a question I have heard ppl saying that gu's genetics are unstable! What exactly does that mean? And how can u make genetics stable? Like I've grown out 4 packs of his gear without any issue! No herms! All were great some better than other but zero complaints! So what does "stable" genetics mean????


https://www.google.com/search?q=what+are+stable+cannsbis+genetics&ie=&oe=

I've found no herms in anything Ive grown from the WW series.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 6, 2018)

main cola said:


> So my obs has a little foxtailing going so i moved her back from the light a little
> She smells so goodView attachment 4211590


Looks just like one of a few I grew out. One of the only strains I grew from GPS that wasnt dominant stardawg. Turned out to be a great smoke and had even more of a wonderful orange zest after a cure. One of the better strains I've run from them.
Finished product:


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 6, 2018)

OK well after reading up on that I guess I can agree his genetics are kinda unstable but who gives a shit! They are still fire as fuck! Yes you pop 10 seeds and prolly get 6 different phenos, but what's it matter they are all fire! And over time I'm sure he will stabilize his genetics but for now I'm happy with them! It's always fun to do a pheono hunt any way! Thanks tangi I appreciate the link! Although it was just a Google it lead to me exactly the info I was looking for thanks!


----------



## tman42 (Oct 6, 2018)

Can anyone tell me a good place to pick up legit clones around the Sacramento CA area? Headed down there from WA state next week for a show and was hoping I would be able to pick up a legit cut or two from the area. Not sure how the recreational thing works down there though so any input would be appreciated. Please dm me so we don't clutter up this page any more than it is lol. Thanks


----------



## boybelue (Oct 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well after reading up on that I guess I can agree his genetics are kinda unstable but who gives a shit! They are still fire as fuck! Yes you pop 10 seeds and prolly get 6 different phenos, but what's it matter they are all fire! And over time I'm sure he will stabilize his genetics but for now I'm happy with them! It's always fun to do a pheono hunt any way! Thanks tangi I appreciate the link! Although it was just a Google it lead to me exactly the info I was looking for thanks!


When you asked that I was interested in what everyone else's definition would be,to me its more than just having strong, herm free, vigorous plants. It's having consistent , uniform phenos. Not all over the place. That is a very interesting google search, especially the RIU thread. Im also interested in some of you guys breeding technic, say you find that one in a million pheno how you guys lock that down in seed. I've always cubed/boxed or brought it to BX4 , same process as they did with C99. Most of the time this has been with clone onlys , but ive read alot of folks say bxing that many generations is bad, for potency and other reasons. I'm jus wondering if some of you more skilled growers/breeders can educate me a little on your way of stabilizing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 6, 2018)

main cola said:


> So my obs has a little foxtailing going so i moved her back from the light a little
> She smells so goodView attachment 4211590


Straight trash just like all the Sundae Stallions lately.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well after reading up on that I guess I can agree his genetics are kinda unstable but who gives a shit! They are still fire as fuck! Yes you pop 10 seeds and prolly get 6 different phenos, but what's it matter they are all fire! And over time I'm sure he will stabilize his genetics but for now I'm happy with them! It's always fun to do a pheono hunt any way! Thanks tangi I appreciate the link! Although it was just a Google it lead to me exactly the info I was looking for thanks!


If you think that after 5 packs you ain't seen fire son.you can bet dollars to donuts on that


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> If you think that after 5 packs you ain't seen fire son.you can bet dollars to donuts on that


I have seen fire 4 packs and I've had absolute killer girls out of each!!! I think you read that wrong! Or maybe I just read ur msg wrong but either way to set it straight I have gotten a lot of fire out of those packs and I'm very happy!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Straight trash just like all the Sundae Stallions lately.


Come on man don't be hating lol! His girl looks just fine the fox tailing is prolly from heat problems and has nothing to do with the genetics!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have seen fire 4 packs and I've had absolute killer girls out of each!!! I think you read that wrong! Or maybe I just read ur msg wrong but either way to set it straight I have gotten a lot of fire out of those packs and I'm very happy!


Pics or didnt happen


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Pics or didnt happen


Lol OK sure!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Like I said straight fire!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Pics or didnt happen


I truly love when ppl say that lol! It gives me a reason to smile I only wish I could see their face after I post the pics!

A picture that speaks a thousand words!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Just a few more pieces of fire I've found over the last year!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Lol OK sure!!!View attachment 4211733 View attachment 4211734 View attachment 4211735 View attachment 4211736 View attachment 4211737


Yea those look pretty dang good! That one darker pic looks similar to the Kate Upton find. Somebody posted a link to the KU pheno that's over at the farm earlier. Really beautiful girls on that thread!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Like I said straight fire!!!!


Lol you dont get out much homie...shit looks average as fuk.anytime leaves cover up all the calyxs that be a no go for me.you got anything like this or anything with visible calaxys and not hairy as fuk leafy buds?


Or dis



Or dis



Or dis




 

Cause if you ain't got nothing "FIRE AS FUCK"to compare to than what do u got?string weed full of leafy ass buds


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol you dont get out much homie...shit looks average as fuk.anytime leaves cover up all the calyxs that be a no go for me.you got anything like this or anything with visible calaxys and not hairy as fuk leafy buds?
> View attachment 4211746
> 
> Or dis
> ...


Is that better for you lol! And opinions are like assholes! Everyone's got one but not everyone knows their shit stinks!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Is that better for you lol! And opinions are like assholes! Everyone's got one but not everyone knows their shit stinks!View attachment 4211755 View attachment 4211756


Your not helping your case.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I don't mind leaves! They all get trimmed regardless it's all about the bud after the dry and cure! At that point who cares how many leaves it has lol come on man we all got fire shit! This ain't the 70's!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

That shit is average man.dont get bent out of shape.you saying fire as fuck but I'm not over here oooooh and ahhhhhh.all that greenpoint shit is hairy ass 10 week.rarely see one that just jumps off like damn I wish I had a cut of that.
You find that shit u posting in a pack of Humboldt homie


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your not helping your case.


Lol wow well you can't please everyone! But I'm willing to bet my left nut that your one of the very very few that feel that way! I've got ppl having no issues paying 60 bucks and 8th or 20 a gram for my shit! So I'm happy and so are everyone I've ever met with the exception of you! So I'm good with that!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

This is what I'm comparing shit to.not no turd ass hairy colas covered in leaves by time you trim you you smoking a dried up leaf bud


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> View attachment 4211758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211759
> ...


So where are u getting your genetics from?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Lol wow well you can't please everyone! But I'm willing to bet my left nut that your one of the very very few that feel that way! I've got ppl having no issues paying 60 bucks and 8th or 20 a gram for my shit! So I'm happy and so are everyone I've ever met with the exception of you! So I'm good with that!


You try that shit here where I'm from. you'll be selling that shit for 100 a zip to the poor kids.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Those last 2 you posted was decent.not to bad but not fire as fuck.the competition is rediculous here.they will buy your shit when everyone else is out.dont kid yourself.give some legit gas to a few people and see how much more they blow ya phone up.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You try that shit here where I'm from. you'll be selling that shit for 100 a zip to the poor kids.


Well not everyone is the world can go down to the store and choose between a thousand different strains!


Heisengrow said:


> You try that shit here where I'm from. you'll be selling that shit for 100 a zip to the poor kids.


I understand that but not everyone has the means or the ability to choose from thousands of strains and genetics! It's still very illegal where I'm from! Maybe one day but as for now it just is what it is!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm staying outta this one! Lol yall gonna have to have y'all's shit LAB tested! Lol, yall killing me!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Those last 2 you posted was decent.not to bad but not fire as fuck.the competition is rediculous here.they will buy your shit when everyone else is out.dont kid yourself.give some legit gas to a few people and see how much more they blow ya phone up.


So you never answered me where do you buy your "superior" genetics from?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Honestly how I feel it's all fire as fuck! Like boy blue said at that point it comes down to preference and LAB testing! Bc in my honest opinion both mine and yours seem like the exact same top shelf good grade bud! And I think it's safe to say about 90% of ppl here will feel the same and agree with me! It all comes down to preferences!!!! But to each his own amd I'd still love to hear where your getting your genetics from!


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow is like a cancer to any good discussion or grow-log.
First he attacks Gu on unstable genetics based on his claim and his own shitty grow practices, then on pics that Gu uses of clone-only mothers from other people, and then this asshat finally broke the straw when he attacked Gu on his personal, life choices.

Greenthumb is showing straight fire from his multiple Jelly Pie phenos and now you're harassing him. I detest backwoods hick pieces-of-mudslime like you - your video showed pretty much everyone the shitty background you come from, your lack of education and really any insight with dealing with people that aren't meth-addled Florida trash like you.

I'm all for peace and positivity, but I have nothing but the biggest middle-finger for you, Heisengrow. Get bent, you insufferable douche-knozzle.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> View attachment 4211758
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211759
> ...


Mac?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

But that really isn't saying much! I know Reggie and that bobby brown are pretty much extinct and is no where to be found in the states but I know ppl paying 200-260 a zip for some dried up mid grade at best shit bud! So seeing as I get 60 n 8th for mine is actually very easy! Most common around here is 40 an 8th the bud is just shit! Crap outdoor grown not trimmed very well shit! So when my harvest comes around you better believe my phone don't stop till its gone usually takes me 3 days to sell a whole harvest in small bags like 8th and qs! But your right I'm not from the west coast I've actually never been in a legal state ever! So from where I'm sitting you gotta understand I got the best for miles and miles and miles in any direction!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Y'all are just fk'n with each other , right?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I learned this when I was very young from my father that I lost not long after!!

"It's impossible to please everyone you meet in life! And if you try to, you will one day die unhappy and feel your life was unfulfilled! So don't take it to heart there are just some ppl in this world that should have been swallowed!!""

Yes i shit you not those were almost his exact words to 12 yr old lmfao! He was a hell of man!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Y'all are just fk'n with each other , right?


I don't think so I think he's being serious!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't think so I think he's being serious!


Nah , I really think he's just fk'n with you


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisen I know if you a gators fan you gotta be on a high horse, cause y'all just pulled off one helluva upset.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Mmhhhh notice he won't say where he gets his genetics from? Ive asked 3 times!


If you gunna hate at least provide us with true reasoning of why yours is so much better! Not fucking leaves lol! But it is what it is! Not gunna waste any more time over this nonsense! Bottom line GPS has some great gear maybe, maybe not the best in the world but it's dam good!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

You know I did a Google on his name! And for someone that hates GPS Google says other wise! The entire first page if you goggle his name is nothing but GPS and roll it up! Literally every dam thing like he doesn't post anywhere else but in the gps threads!

Not to mention I found something about fake seeds and starting a new venture, all kinds of shit but literally every post was about gps!

Seriously guys Google his name!


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Mmhhhh notice he won't say where he gets his genetics from? Ive asked 3 times!
> 
> 
> If you gunna hate at least provide us with true reasoning of why yours is so much better! Not fucking leaves lol! But it is what it is! Not gunna waste any more time over this nonsense! Bottom line GPS has some great gear maybe, maybe not the best in the world but it's dam good!


To someone like myself, who is a consumer first and a grower second, but likes to indulge in micro-grows of stable genetics with good yields, high THC content, and good flavor, GPS is a god-send.

What other seed breeder has a male that improves upon the mother within the F1 progeny like Gu's stud? Other breeders with males like Gu's are charging $100+ per pack without any of the guarantees and customer service Gu gives. And who else has made crosses with the Flo, Purple Goji cut, and the Wookies cut? I don't really understand what some of the complainers in this thread are looking for. Don't like Stardawg? Pop 3 packs and find something that blows the mom out of the water. I for one am glad I picked up some of GPS' more boutique strains now that everyone has something to say about a lack of variety, pshhh.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well after doing a Lil bit of research I think this heisengrow guy is one of three things! Either he's an ex girlfriend of gu and he's mad trying to throw some salt on gu's game! 2 he's the competition and also trying to throw some salt, or 3 gu somehow offended or screwed him in some way which is why he's basically trying to shit on gps or gu! Bc literally everything he's said for months is all dogging gu or ppl that grow gu's shit! I literally can't find but maybe 1 or 2 places he isn't downing gps gear or a gps grow like wtf man! Google Dont lie bro! Well it might a lil! Lmfao


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Heisengrow is like a cancer to any good discussion or grow-log.
> First he attacks Gu on unstable genetics based on his claim and his own shitty grow practices, then on pics that Gu uses of clone-only mothers from other people, and then this asshat finally broke the straw when he attacked Gu on his personal, life choices.
> 
> Greenthumb is showing straight fire from his multiple Jelly Pie phenos and now you're harassing him. I detest backwoods hick pieces-of-mudslime like you - your video showed pretty much everyone the shitty background you come from, your lack of education and really any insight with dealing with people that aren't meth-addled Florida trash like you.
> ...


What are you mentally retarded?did you totally miss the fact the man uses fake ass cuts and posted fake pics and got caught?he still has fake pictures up.his greenpoint thread on icmag is full of the same scale of fuckery and lies on the last 20 pages.gu is a liar and has proven that he cant be trusted.he sold fake s1s and lied about it from every angle.put customers security at risk with his bullshit credit card processor while his website is flashing a banner that says safe checkout.
Hes a glorified pollen chucker with a tired ass male and refuses to grow anything,post anything on iG except books with donald trump.if you seriously think I'm the cause of all that than you need your head examined cause your cheese has clearly slid off the cracker


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sometimes I wish cannabis was still illigal back in day ppl cared about their grow and didn't down other even for basic screw ups everyone helped everyone!

Now it's all about fucking money and the shit ppl that have gotten involved don't give a shit! I apologize if I offend anyone but it's true! The more it turna legal the more shitty ppl are getting involved! There isn't any love anymore! It used to be like a family and pot was dam peace stick! Now it's like every other stick just made for beating mofos!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> To someone like myself, who is a consumer first and a grower second, but likes to indulge in micro-grows of stable genetics with good yields, high THC content, and good flavor, GPS is a god-send.
> 
> What other seed breeder has a male that improves upon the mother within the F1 progeny like Gu's stud? Other breeders with males like Gu's are charging $100+ per pack without any of the guarantees and customer service Gu gives. And who else has made crosses with the Flo, Purple Goji cut, and the Wookies cut? I don't really understand what some of the complainers in this thread are looking for. Don't like Stardawg? Pop 3 packs and find something that blows the mom out of the water. I for one am glad I picked up some of GPS' more boutique strains now that everyone has something to say about a lack of variety, pshhh.


You must have just got out of the mental ward and havnt been paying attention to the last 50 pages.you are truly the definition of taking a dick in the ass and smilily happily while someone's giving it to you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Dude the gigs up! Do a Google on your screen name lol! 

We have figured it out and my money is on you really being his ex ol lady and you trying to hate!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

For someone who thinks so low of gps gear you sure do spend a fuck ton of time here in gps threads! From what I can find its the only threads you post in! I have seen you in few others but very very few! First few pages of goggle for months and months back is nothing but you in gps threads...... hhhmmmmm..... ex girlfriend I know it lmfao!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Plz tell me if I'm right my money is on the ex gf thing my second would be gu or someone with gps offended u in some kinda way!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Well after doing a Lil bit of research I think this heisengrow guy is one of three things! Either he's an ex girlfriend of gu and he's mad trying to throw some salt on gu's game! 2 he's the competition and also trying to throw some salt, or 3 gu somehow offended or screwed him in some way which is why he's basically trying to shit on gps or gu! Bc literally everything he's said for months is all dogging gu or ppl that grow gu's shit! I literally can't find but maybe 1 or 2 places he isn't downing gps gear or a gps grow like wtf man! Google Dont lie bro! Well it might a lil! Lmfao


None of the above dummy,I just gave away 500 dollars worth of greenpoint cause it sucks,I'm sorry I have higher standards than you and the monkey bar nutswinger that rowed in to save you is suffering from oxygen deprivation from being in his tent to long.how you guys can seriously watch so many people get fuked over and sit back and watch is amazing.
How many nuggets did either one of you lose?


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Dude the gigs up! Do a Google on your screen name lol!
> 
> We have figured it out and my money is on you really being his ex ol lady and you trying to hate!


This trashcan with a mouth is working for Logic, who is a known seed-scammer on the "Farmer" board.
He should know that badmouthing Gu won't attract any customers to his own shitty booth, and the crappy seeds and genetics don't help his case either.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Was u pitching or catching? Or hey I got another possible reason... you was catching and he didn't give u the reach around so you got mad and are now spreading hate on his buisness? Am I getting close?????


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> None of the above dummy,I just gave away 500 dollars worth of greenpoint cause it sucks,I'm sorry I have higher standards than you and the monkey bar nutswinger that rowed in to save you is suffering from oxygen deprivation from being in his tent to long.how you guys can seriously watch so many people get fuked over and dit back and watch is amazing.
> How many nuggets did either one of you lose?


Your still not explainin the reason for all this hate!!! It's coming from somewhere until you tell us why, I'm sticking with the ex gf and reach around thing!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> This trashcan with a mouth is working for Logic, who is a known seed-scammer on the "Farmer" board.
> He should know that badmouthing Gu won't attract any customers to his own shitty booth, and the crappy seeds and genetics don't help his case either.


Well he does have some decent pics and maybe even some good genetics I won't say on what I have nothing to base prof on! But now him being an ex gf and the reach around thing, well I'm building a lot of prof to support that theory!!! Lmfao it makes perfect sense!!! No other buisness owner would down someone that hard and consistently without a dam reason! It's bad for both businesses!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Plz tell me if I'm right my money is on the ex gf thing my second would be gu or someone with gps offended u in some kinda way!


Dude are you seriously that brainwashed that u think this dudes gear is worth all the bullshit.he just fuked over alot of people taking there nuggets away.you opened yourself up making that stupid ass comment about fire as fuk.no man.that shit is average as fuk.
His wedding cake picture on the cake and chem is not the jbeezy wed cake and got caught with a fake picture stolen from icmag.half the pictures in the past 10 pages are string weed and shit wont even fukin finish.
And BTW I go by heisenbubble on the internet.this is the only forum that uses grow after hesien.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude are you seriously that brainwashed that u think this dudes gear is worth all the bullshit.he just fuked over alot of people taking there nuggets away.you opened yourself up making that stupid ass comment about fire as fuk.no man.that shit is average as fuk.
> His wedding cake picture on the cake and chem is not the jbeezy wed cake and got caught with a fake picture stolen from icmag.half the pictures in the past 10 pages are string weed and shit wont even fukin finish.
> And BTW I ho by heisenbubble on the internet.this is the only forum that uses grow after hesien.


Yes I had 30 bucks in nuggets hopefully they come back, if not oh well! As for the fake pics I have heard some things but I don't really care! I have grown his gear first hand and bottom line I truly love it, and everyone I deal with feels the same! 
But stop beating around the bush! Everyone here loves his gear and is happy to pay full price for it I know I am! Why do you hate his company so mucheck that spend most of your time the last few months downing his shit? You base it off nothing and won't give us the real story! Until then sorry bro but your opinion is biased! My opinion is the fire that's in my room right now!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Yes I had 30 bucks in nuggets hopefully they come back, if not oh well! As for the fake pics I have heard some things but I don't really care! I have grown his gear first hand and bottom line I truly love it, and everyone I deal with feels the same!
> But stop beating around the bush! Everyone here loves his gear and is happy to pay full price for it I know I am! Why do you hate his company so mucheck that spend most of your time the last few months downing his shit? You base it off nothing and won't give us the real story! Until then sorry bro but your opinion is biased! My opinion is the fire that's in my room right now!


Damn dude you truly are a special kind of stupid.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

But I'm done fighting with you over nothing! If you wanna tell us the real story then great Ill listen and actually consider your opinion but until then... well you just gunna be the ex gf that didn't get her reach around after getting plugged up!


Ps. that has my rolling around laughing rn! Haha


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Lol @ heard some things.there was screenshots posted and gu made a post and changed the pic.your head is truly up gu's ass.i cant tell where you start and gu ends.pretty pitiful another man can have the d so far in he doesnt care.i cut down a months worth of electricity on mutated and garbage plants.im not biased of nothing.im just sick of seeing these tired ass unfinished greenpoint plants and true keepers are far and beteeen.if you sat in my flower room dude you would understand.TRUST me.
You obviously dont follow any other growers or breeders on instagram.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol @ heard some things.there was screenshots posted and gu made a post and changed the pic.your head is truly up gu's ass.i cant tell where you start and gu ends.pretty pitiful another man can have the d so far in he doesnt care.i cut down a months worth of electricity on mutated and garbage plants.im not biased of nothing.im just sick of seeing these tired ass unfinished greenpoint plants and true keepers are far and beteeen.if you sat in my flower room dude you would understand.TRUST me.
> You obviously dont follow any other growers or breeders on instagram.


Don't even have an instagram or Facebook fuck all that dumb shit! As for gu I honestly don't give a fuck about him he's OK guy I guess idk haven't said but maybe 2 text to him! So as for being up his ass lol not even close! All I care about if the products I have bought and once again it's brings me to the fact that I'm happy with it which is why I'm here IN THE GPS THREAD! WHY ARE YOU HERE......


You been lurking around the gps threads for months if his gear is such shit WHY IN THE FUCK ARE YOU STILL HERE!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Come on people! Ack your age! Lol Can't we all jus get along! Roll Tide!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Don't even have an instagram or Facebook fuck all that dumb shit! As for gu I honestly don't give a fuck about him he's OK guy I guess idk haven't said but maybe 2 text to him! So as for being up his ass lol not even close! All I care about if the products I have bought and once again it's brings me to the fact that I'm happy with it which is why I'm here IN THE GPS THREAD! WHY ARE YOU HERE......


Bring your best pic over to the farm and put them in the photo of the month contest.if you get in the top 3 with any one of them I'll legit mail u a 100 dollar bill and my fukin eyebrows in the envelope.
I'm here cause I want to be here.ive spent over a 1000 dollars on greenpoint and still have 7 of them raggedy ass plants going now.

4 snake oils and 3 lucky 7s out of 4 packs of fukin seeds.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Come on people! Ack your age! Lol Can't we all jus get along! Roll Tide!


Oh hell naw fuck roll tide! Lsu for life baby!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Bring your best pic over to the farm and put them in the photo of the month contest.if you get in the top 3 with any one of them I'll legit mail u a 100 dollar bill and my fukin eyebrows in the envelope.
> I'm here cause I want to be here.ive spent over a 1000 dollars on greenpoint and still have 7 of them raggedy ass plants going now.
> 
> 4 snake oils and 3 lucky 7s out of 4 packs of fukin seeds.
> ...


Well I won second last month lol where my 100 bucks!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Well I won second last month lol where my 100 bucks!


Bullshit


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Go check the photo contest I'm actually winning right now maybe not for long but last month I won second!!!!! Shit you not I want them eyebrows and my 100 bucks lmfao! 

Hell a before and after pic of u with shaved eyebrows will do but must have the date and my name on a piece of paper for proff! Lmfao! that's a Foot in the mouth if I've ever heard it before


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I want dem eyebrows boy!!!

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/august-2018-2/


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Oh hell naw fuck roll tide! Lsu for life baby!


Man y'all just took a beating for real today, I was kinda worried about us playing LSU but now , damn those Gators look like they might be a little competition. Not much tho. You know the Tides gonna roll again this year.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Go check the photo contest I'm actually winning right now maybe not for long but last month I won second!!!!! Shit you not I want them eyebrows and my 100 bucks lmfao!
> 
> Hell a before and after pic of u with shaved eyebrows will do but must have the date and my name on a piece of paper for proff! Lmfao! that's a Foot in the mouth if I've ever heard it before


You talking about that silly ass greenpoint forum contest with like 20 members....
Naw homie I'm talking some actual bad ass growers with some fire genetics lol.not no half ass 2nd grade competition.you wouldnt even make the finals with them pics u posted.no offense

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/october-photo-of-the-month.100211


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You talking about that silly ass greenpoint forum contest with like 20 members....
> Naw homie I'm talking some actual bad ass growers with some fire genetics lol.not no half ass 2nd grade competition.you wouldnt even make the finals with them pics u posted.no offense
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/october-photo-of-the-month.100211


OK I'll enter!!! But I want dem dam eyebrows!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

@boybelue has seen them contest.i promise u wouldnt get into the finals with any of that shit.nothing greenpoint has ever made it to the finals in that contest.ever


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK I'll enter!!! But I want dem dam eyebrows!!!!


Put your best pic in and your first like is on me


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You talking about that silly ass greenpoint forum contest with like 20 members....
> Naw homie I'm talking some actual bad ass growers with some fire genetics lol.not no half ass 2nd grade competition.you wouldnt even make the finals with them pics u posted.no offense
> 
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/october-photo-of-the-month.100211


I can't enter that contest it says I must be an active member and must like 100 comments or some shit man there is rules that I dont meet the criteria for! I was actully going to try i love contest! Bit im not even a member to start! Plus the winner gets a bottle of nutes! Lol I'm organic like true organic I don't have a single fucking thing in a bottle! Nothing that touches my girls comes in a bottle! 100% pure organic amendments!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can't enter that contest it says I must be an active member and must like 100 comments or some shit man there is rules that I meet the criteria for! Plus the winner gets a bottle of nutes! Lol I'm organic like true organic I don't have a single fucking thing in a bottle! Nothing that touches my girls comes in a bottle! 100% pure organic amendments!!!!


I'll make an exception and you can enter.i truly would love to see a greenpoint strain make the top 3.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'll make an exception and you can enter.i truly would love to see a greenpoint strain make the top 3.


OK so how do i do just make an account and post?

Just now seeing your a staff member or moderator there??? I mean come on man that's biased as fuck lmfao

Let's pic a contest that you don't help run!by I want dem brows!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Lol you win first place I'll mail you 2 100 dollar Bill's and my eyebrows.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can't enter that contest it says I must be an active member and must like 100 comments or some shit man there is rules that I dont meet the criteria for! I was actully going to try i love contest! Bit im not even a member to start! Plus the winner gets a bottle of nutes! Lol I'm organic like true organic I don't have a single fucking thing in a bottle! Nothing that touches my girls comes in a bottle! 100% pure organic amendments!!!!


Heisen can proly pull some strings and get ye in, it would be funny as hell if you had to shave them eyebrows.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK so how do i do just make an account and post?


Yeah.just create an account and post your best pic.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol you win first place I'll mail you 2 100 dollar Bill's and my eyebrows.


Ohhhh I want dem brows bad lol I might even have them framed!!!!


OK going handle it now!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Heisen can proly pull some strings and get ye in, it would be funny as hell if you had to shave them eyebrows.


Pull some strings?I moderate the potm contest.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Yeah dude if you legit get in the finals with a greenpoint plant lol I'll do what I said.i dont fuk around man.i do what I say.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Pull some strings?I moderate the potm contest.


Thats what I mean!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK so how do i do just make an account and post?
> 
> Just now seeing your a staff member or moderator there??? I mean come on man that's biased as fuck lmfao
> 
> Let's pic a contest that you don't help run!by I want dem brows!


Dude I'm not gonna rig it man.im the most unbiased and fair mod on that forum.the contest is set up that way.impossible to cheat.if you get the likes you get em.thats what puts you into the finals but you have to enter a pic to like anything.so it's a fair contest.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

And the shit gets deeper!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Yeah dude if you legit get in the finals with a greenpoint plant lol I'll do what I said.i dont fuk around man.i do what I say.


I don't care about the money the eyebrows will do it for me! And no offense but not a dam chance in hell any of you will get my address!!! Lol just for this site in use a ghost VPN and fucking tor! Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Post the strain name and shit to make it official.i liked upur post so everyone knows I know your ok


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not saying I'll win but so far from October's pics there isn't really a ton of competition to be honest it looks a lot like GPS monthly photo contest! I think there is what 5 entries! But hey I'm down to play I used the same pic for you that I used for the GPS contest!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Post the strain name and shit to make it official.i liked upur post so everyone knows I know your ok


Dam I didn't do that is it too late to edit it?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't care about the money the eyebrows will do it for me! And no offense but not a dam chance in hell any of you will get my address!!! Lol just for this site in use a ghost VPN and fucking tor! Lol


No one gives 2 shits about any of that man.trust me dude.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn Greenthumbs ,what's gonna hurt you is the fact that all the RIU folks are banned from the farm! Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm not saying I'll win but so far from October's pics there isn't really a ton of competition to be honest it looks a lot like GPS monthly photo contest! I think there is what 5 entries! But hey I'm down to play I used the same pic for you that I used for the GPS contest!


Lol the big dogs dont put up shit till the middle of month.just wait lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

OK it's handled see ya next month lol I might forget about this tho lol! I don't really ever go to thc farmer


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Dam I didn't do that is it too late to edit it?


You can still edit it


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Damn Greenthumbs ,what's gonna hurt you is the fact that all the RIU folks are banned from the farm! Lol


Lmfao why is that??


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Lmfao why is that??


You know you got a lot of backing here that would vote for you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

You guys are gunna like this...

So I made an account and my Greenthumbs256 name was too long soo I picked a new name!!! EYEBROW THEIF!!!!
LMFAO that way if I win everyone will know that Im takin dem brows boy!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm not worried I'm very confident in my pics! I just want to prove that this gear is really good maybe somehow he just got a bad 10 batches Idk I'm not there and have no idea what's he's doing! But I've smoked some of the best bud around and this is right up there with the best! It's just all about preference maybe I'm the biased one bc I love Chem dogs either way it is what it is!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> You guys are gunna like this...
> 
> So I made an account and my Greenthumbs256 name was too long soo I picked a new name!!! EYEBROW THEIF!!!!
> LMFAO that way if I win everyone will know that Im takin dem brows boy!


Damn Heisen, you gotta admit that was pretty good! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know you got a lot of backing here that would vote for you.


Yes that is true too bad everyone's banned lol! But I'm not trying to cheat I'm happy to see where I place without doing any kinda advertising or having half of riu vote for me just bc they don't like heisen! ( bc saldy thats prolly an almost guaranteed way to get first) pics speak for themselves!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

One thing y'all not taking into account , just because a plant is all triched out doesn't make it stronger or better. I've had some frosty ass plants that wasn't worth a shit. Strong as fk but not enjoyable. There's a lot of different factors that make bud good other than appeal. But we are talking about photo contest here, but as far as who sells more or who's is better, theres a lot more factors to take into account.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Yes that is true too bad everyone's banned lol! But I'm not trying to cheat I'm happy to see where I place without doing any kinda advertising or having half of riu vote for me just bc they don't like heisen! ( bc saldy thats prolly an almost guaranteed way to get first) pics speak for themselves!


When u talking about people who dont like me you gonna have to tell them fools to get in line ..
I know a winner when I see one.i can tell u an average finalist gets about 8 likes.but to like a pic you have to enter.i implemented the 100 post count cause people was making screen names just to like there own pics.one dude entered the same pic twice just different angles.sucks cause he actually had a hella nice pic.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> When u talking about people who dont like me you gonna have to tell them fools to get in line ..
> I know a winner when I see one.i can tell u an average finalist gets about 8 likes.but to like a pic you have to enter.i implemented the 100 post count cause people was making screen names just to like there own pics.one dude entered the same pic twice just different angles.sucks cause he actually had a hella nice pic.


Yea I can see that a lot of ppl have no honor anymore! Like I said from the beginning some ppl should have been swollowed!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisens pic is gonna win over there now, it would be neck and neck if Bicky didnt have that little bit of leaf curl where something got off just a little, that hurts his pic imo. And the praying mantis was a nice little addition.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Heisens pic is gonna win over there now, it would be neck and neck if Bicky didnt have that little bit of leaf curl where something got off just a little, that hurts his pic imo. And the praying mantis was a nice little addition.


What contest are u looking at???


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What contest are u looking at???


Hell idk , August I think


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 7, 2018)

He doesnt buy them-he nut swings & pulls ppl's pants down over on the farm to get them clones-jus like he says ppl do here on gps thread-heisen jus comes to the thread to try & dog & brag bout them clones he swallows man gravy for-your plants look great man-u found those yourself-didnt have to beg & kiss ass for'em-good job


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 7, 2018)

Fuck I am going to support eyebrow thief just cause heisnegrow is an absolute smug wanker.


----------



## waxman420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sundance mid pulled some hidden bananas out last night . I should have culled when it was frostless


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 7, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> He doesnt buy them-he nut swings & pulls ppl's pants down over on the farm to get them clones-jus like he says ppl do here on gps thread-heisen jus comes to the thread to try & dog & brag bout them clones he swallows man gravy for-your plants look great man-u found those yourself-didnt have to beg & kiss ass for'em-good job


I thought he traded back and forth like the real cut circles do, not sure he has to buy? If he does, given the circle, I'd say it might be a level up legit than buying storebought. jmho. And he was the first to point out fiasco #3, the pictures. Now I think he's having fun.


----------



## main cola (Oct 7, 2018)

main cola said:


> So my obs has a little foxtailing going so i moved her back from the light a little
> She smells so goodView attachment 4211590





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Straight trash just like all the Sundae Stallions lately.





Greenthumbs256 said:


> Come on man don't be hating lol! His girl looks just fine the fox tailing is prolly from heat problems and has nothing to do with the genetics!


I don't think he was being serious..maybe you aren't either..she just foxtailed a little bit..She looks great to me and she smells so good


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well after reading up on that I guess I can agree his genetics are kinda unstable but who gives a shit! They are still fire as fuck! Yes you pop 10 seeds and prolly get 6 different phenos, but what's it matter they are all fire! And over time I'm sure he will stabilize his genetics but for now I'm happy with them! It's always fun to do a pheono hunt any way! Thanks tangi I appreciate the link! Although it was just a Google it lead to me exactly the info I was looking for thanks!


I had typed out a response but deleted it. I knew it would invite egomaniacal rants and the negativity was finally starting to fizzle out in this thread.
It was coming back around to being about growers and their plants.


I've only just signed back on and I"m still on page 1492. Gonna go catch up.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I thought he traded back and forth like the real cut circles do, not sure he has to buy? If he does, given the circle, I'd say it might be a level up legit than buying storebought. jmho. And he was the first to point out fiasco #3, the pictures. Now I think he's having fun.


I jus said he doesnt buy them-idgaf whats he has or doesnt-and i agree he has definitely pointed out some of the crazy ass shit goin on here


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had typed out a response but deleted it. I knew it would invite egomaniacal rants and the negativity was finally starting to fizzle out in this thread.
> It was coming back around to being about growers and their plants.
> 
> 
> I've only just signed back on and I"m still on page 1492. Gonna go catch up.


Usually a bet is 2 way, I think heisen made a mistake there, I mean its got the makings of a 007 movie, An Eyebrow for An Eybrow!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

And yes just one, shaving both its hard to tell anythin is wrong.


















Dont ask how I know.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Usually a bet is 2 way, I think heisen made a mistake there, I mean its got the makings of a 007 movie, An Eyebrow for An Eybrow!


“For Your Eyebrow Only”


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

How about pic for pic? No clones of someone elses work. Personally selected plants only. This shouldn't be a problem for someone that claims to have "been at this for over 20yrs."

Losers has to drink a big glass of shut the fuck up.






And shave a single eyebrow!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Usually a bet is 2 way, I think heisen made a mistake there, I mean its got the makings of a 007 movie, An Eyebrow for An Eybrow!


ROFLMAO


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> And yes just one, shaving both its hard to tell anythin is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not that bad... here's my senior pic from HS


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ROFLMAO


Too funny. 

I had a friend from Florida (no shit)...used to shave his eyebrows. 
Was the scariest thing I ever seen. Gave me the heeby jeebies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Too funny.
> 
> I had a friend from Florida (no shit)...used to shave his eyebrows.
> Was the scariest thing I ever seen. Gave me the heeby jeebies.


OMG, this thread has me laughing my ass off.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Its not that bad... here's my senior pic from HS


Kinda like a right of passage.
At least they let ya partially keep your mullet.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Kinda like a right of passage.
> At least they let ya partially keep your mullet.


Is that what that was, I thought he was about to get bit by a rat!

On the pic thing, below are two pics, they indicated which of the two buds in the pic I prefer to smoke.
 
 
Pics aren't that good but guess which one looks better?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Is that what that was, I thought he was about to get bit by a rat!
> 
> On the pic thing, below are two pics, they indicated which of the two buds in the pic I prefer to smoke.
> View attachment 4211851
> ...


And that's whats up! The final product is worth more than a picture.

I've grown plants dripping trichs but the high was lacking and so were terps and I've grown ugly plants that produced very little sugar leaf that had face melting potency. 


But, this post in no way negates my post about going pic for pic with selected keepers only. 
This and only this will put an end all this "my plants are better than your plants" shit.
​


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Its not that bad... here's my senior pic from HS


Here i thought your avatar was Telly Savalas.......


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And that's whats up! The final product is worth more than a picture.
> 
> I've grown plants dripping trichs but the high was lacking and so were terps and I've grown ugly plants that produced very little sugar leaf that had face melting potency.
> 
> ...


My plants are only better than everyone else’s because of my superior palate, olfactory sense and vision, in addition to my deeply refined impeccable great taste and vast humility.


----------



## Werp (Oct 7, 2018)

Holy smokes... Did Heisengrow get another wrinkle in his bugle boy jeans up his butt crack that he couldn't iron out? It's like he just got this recent wedding cake clone or whatever the fuck it is and anything that doesn't spit out as much frost as that is complete garbage, gotta laugh....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here i thought your avatar was Telly Savalas.......


who loves u baby? My avatar is my 5th year senior picture.. one year after the no brow incident


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Werp said:


> Holy smokes... Did Heisengrow get another wrinkle in his bugle boy jeans up his butt crack that he couldn't iron out? It's like he just got this recent wedding cake clone or whatever the fuck it is and anything that doesn't spit out as much frost as that is complete garbage, gotta laugh....


Some more silly shit from the peanut gallery.yeah that's it.i got a nice cut and everything I've ran from greenpoint has been so good,I threw the other 15 cuts I have away and kept the wed cake.if anyone wanted any of that greenpoint to be keepers it was me.i have spent 1000s on electricity and seeds to find anything worth a shit to keep.i have a thing for hairy buds that never finish.what can i say.you got me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some more silly shit from the peanut gallery.yeah that's it.i got a nice cut and everything I've ran from greenpoint has been so good,I threw the other 15 cuts I have away and kept the wed cake.if anyone wanted any of that greenpoint to be keepers it was me.i have spent 1000s on electricity and seeds to find anything worth a shit to keep.i have a thing for hairy buds that never finish.what can i say.you got me.


If pictures are so important, take the challenge. Pic for pic.
*Your selected plants not jbeezys selected plants. *

Surely you have more than a few to choose from since you've been at this for 20yrs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2018)

Good grief. 7 pages of new posts, and almost none worthwhile.

Dear @Heisengrow @Heisenbubble : If you've started any Brisco's best, as you call it, I'd appreciate that you cull them, and destroy any remaining seeds. For real.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> If pictures are so important, take the challenge. Pic for pic.
> *Your selected plants not jbeezys selected plants. *
> 
> Surely you have more than a few to choose from since you've been at this for 20yrs.


Lol you think all these are cuts?I'm always looking for something good.and the consistency between plants is truly remarkable.guess that's what u get when you only have 1 pollen donor and not a room full of plants throwing balls and who knows whatever else the fuk is going in there.fukin s1s coming out male and shit.lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good grief. 7 pages of new posts, and almost none worthwhile.
> 
> Dear @Heisengrow @Heisenbubble : If you've started any Brisco's best, as you call it, I'd appreciate that you cull them, and destroy any remaining seeds. For real.


Indian giver,just kidding.im actually looking forward to those.that a no name seed breeder can breed a plant as good or better than a dude with a 1500 page thread on rollitup.
Wait for it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

Jesus 6 pages. Did anyone atleast watch the UFc fight last night. Great matches. And connor tapping. Russians are fukn crazy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> who loves u baby? My avatar is my 5th year senior picture.. one year after the no brow incident


Epic-tier style points awarded.


whytewidow said:


> Jesus 6 pages. Did anyone atleast watch the UFc fight last night. Great matches. And connor tapping. Russians are fukn crazy.


Not worried about the spoilers, haven’t watched MMA in a couple years, sounds rad, will check it out. MacGregor tapping = worth it.


----------



## main cola (Oct 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jesus 6 pages. Did anyone atleast watch the UFc fight last night. Great matches. And connor tapping. Russians are fukn crazy.


It was epic and the brawl afterwards was insane


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> that a no name seed breeder can breed a plant as good or better than a dude with a 1500 page thread on rollitup.
> Wait for it.



And that would be some thing new??lol


In the last 14 yrs i have smoked on about 17 or 18 different strains grown by different growers from 2 different forums.All of them with pics posted online with all the ohhs and ahhs and that's fire and all the other shit people post about the pics.

About 70% of it was meh at best.Who the fuck can taste a picture??

PICTURES DO NOT MAKE THE WEED FIRE

20 yrs and you think this????lmao


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2018)

Best UFC fight I have seen...

Black beast

& the Russian assassin


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Jesus 6 pages. Did anyone atleast watch the UFc fight last night. Great matches. And connor tapping. Russians are fukn crazy.



Khabib and Tony Ferguson will be a bad ass fight.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 7, 2018)

Just got caught up on this thread...how the last 5 pages made me feel.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol you think all these are cuts?I'm always looking for something good.and the consistency between plants is truly remarkable.guess that's what u get when you only have 1 pollen donor and not a room full of plants throwing balls and who knows whatever else the fuk is going in there.fukin s1s coming out male and shit.lol
> View attachment 4211916
> View attachment 4211919


^^no comment necessary^^


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 7, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> And that would be some thing new??lol
> 
> 
> In the last 14 yrs i have smoked on about 17 or 18 different strains grown by different growers from 2 different forums.All of them with pics posted online with all the ohhs and ahhs and that's fire and all the other shit people post about the pics.
> ...


That's like all this hype about purple strains and pretty lookin fall colors, i prefer a lime green with tons of frost. I find those purple strains lack potency.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

So many bad asses on this thread without shit to back it up lol.i dont give a fuck how good your weed is,tell that to the dude staring at the bag.yeah man.it looks stringy and loose as fuk and looks like dried up ditch weed but I promise you its amazing... 3 seconds later,naw man I'm good.sorry but if I was growing personal ahit 24 7 I wouldnt care.but if any of you walked into a dispensary and just said hand me some weed without looking at it your full of shit and hypocrites.allnthese strains have names for reasons.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> im actually looking forward to those.that a no name seed breeder can breed a plant as good or better than a dude with a 1500 page thread on rollitup.


Ehh...what's the point? There's already harvest pics showing up in the CP thread, if that's the determining factor. And given your mission statement above, I don't see that a possible good review from you of Brisco beans could be trusted.

There's lots of other 'no name seed breeders' to grab some beans from. Even better for your cause - just make your own. 





Heisengrow said:


> So many bad asses on this thread without shit to back it up lol.i dont give a fuck how good your weed is
> .


Do you have friends? Serious question.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ehh...what's the point? There's already harvest pics showing up in the CP thread, if that's the determining factor. And given your mission statement above, I don't see that a possible good review from you of Brisco beans could be trusted.
> 
> There's lots of other 'no name seed breeders' to grab some beans from. Even better for your cause - just make your own.
> 
> ...


Yes just not many in the internet where so many bullshitters liars and fakes exist.people that rarely do what they say theyll do and show so many biased opinions.no one seems to be real in the internet world.people hit Google before they can answer a question.i mean after all gu sold 40 grand worth of seeds to his customers without once meeting the person.
So many fakes and followers in this shit hole.sorry I speak for myself but yes I do have some very close friends and if you knew me outside of these fake ass forums you would understand where I'm coming from


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Trust me I'm the last person to give a biased review just cause I like u.if your shit is good I'll be the first to say it.i just wish more people would be as honest and stop sugar coating doodoo.
I've seen your threads.my space is to valuable to pop garbage.trust me I like finding new shit.if I did not see all the pics I would never have told you i wanted them when u asked.you think I have people sending me seeds cause I look like I'm poor and cant afford them?lol


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Heisengrow is like a cancer to any good discussion or grow-log.
> First he attacks Gu on unstable genetics based on his claim and his own shitty grow practices, then on pics that Gu uses of clone-only mothers from other people, and then this asshat finally broke the straw when he attacked Gu on his personal, life choices.
> 
> Greenthumb is showing straight fire from his multiple Jelly Pie phenos and now you're harassing him. I detest backwoods hick pieces-of-mudslime like you - your video showed pretty much everyone the shitty background you come from, your lack of education and really any insight with dealing with people that aren't meth-addled Florida trash like you.
> ...


I support heisengrow. He speaks Truth.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm sure Heisen appreciates your support.

But it means dick to anyone other than him because you both have a posting history FULL of contradictions.

The pair of you should give that some thought, because eventually someone's gonna go into bulldog mode like Heisen did with GU and post that shit for all to see.


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Swampjack said:


> I support heisengrow. He speaks Truth.


Good, now mosey on over to the "Farm" and buy a few packs of Logic's seeds. Might wanna hit up HeisenDouche and see if he can provide some of his 99% THC, million to one calyx-to-leaf ratio clones too.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 7, 2018)

Here is my Dynamite diesel grown from a clone outdoors organic soil water only and added some seabird guano and and Langbenite. This plant turned out pretty decent for how bad the outdoor conditions were this year and the fact I cut her about a week or so early. Smell is very diesel dom


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's like all this hype about purple strains and pretty lookin fall colors, i prefer a lime green with tons of frost. I find those purple strains lack potency.


I have a purple strain that will put you out. Granted it has 7 years of work done on it. But it isnt any slouch by any means.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Good, now mosey on over to the "Farm" and buy a few packs of Logic's seeds. Might wanna hit up HeisenDouche and see if he can provide some of his 99% THC, million to one calyx-to-leaf ratio clones too.


you got a blurple profile pic.you ain't talking about shit.you are like the kid that hangs out with bully that says yeah all the time.jealous much homie?You need some cheese to go with that whine.you trying to defend other peoples gardens like you got something to lose.im just pointing out the obvious.you like one of them dudes that hangs out in the help forums offering shitty advice.you worry about your tent and I'll worry about mine.i know thats alot to ask but some of you'll straight up sound like jealous ass haters at this point.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Good, now mosey on over to the "Farm" and buy a few packs of Logic's seeds. Might wanna hit up HeisenDouche and see if he can provide some of his 99% THC, million to one calyx-to-leaf ratio clones too.


Lol your entire rollitup existence is hanging from gu's nutsack with an iv in your arm of his ball sweat.you need to get out more and look around.damn why I engage in conversation with these noob ass haters is beyond me bahaha.


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> you got a blurple profile pic.you ain't talking about shit.you are like the kid that hangs out with bully that says yeah all the time.jealous much homie?You need some cheese to go with that whine.you trying to defend other peoples gardens like you got something to lose.im just pointing out the obvious.you like one of them dudes that hangs out in the help forums offering shitty advice.you worry about your tent and I'll worry about mine.i know thats alot to ask but some of you'll straight up sound like jealous ass haters at this point.


Better to hang around here and offer shitty advice than to be a dick-rider for a scammer and a vile piece of shit that attacks breeders' personal lives. 
You are definitely one of the scummiest people I've seen, and that is saying quite a lot based on the LA riff-raff these days that try to sells ozs of mids for $100s. Your own post history is nothing to brag about - bad documentation, plants that look like they're on the verge of PM based on the humidity in your shitty grow room. I don't know a single person here that is fooled by your claim that you're a master grower, or heck, even a decent one. 

Now go post pics of someone else's clone-only run of wedding cake, chump.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Better to hang around here and offer shitty advice than to be a dick-rider for a scammer and a vile piece of shit that attacks breeders' personal lives.
> You are definitely one of the scummiest people I've seen, and that is saying quite a lot based on the LA riff-raff these days that try to sells ozs of mids for $100s. Your own post history is nothing to brag about - bad documentation, plants that look like they're on the verge of PM based on the humidity in your shitty grow room. I don't know a single person here that is fooled by your claim that you're a master grower, or heck, even a decent one.
> 
> Now go post pics of someone else's clone-only run of wedding cake, chump.


Heisengrow’s set up looks fucking amazing. I’m super jealous of it. For an amateur setup, it’s damn good. 

All of your criticisms against him can be leveled at Gu as well. Only Gu comes with a shit load more criticisms. 

Gu hasn’t selected any of his plants. He was gifted the Stardawg male and relies on the names of popular clone only strains to sell his crosses. 

He’s posting stolen pictures as representative of his crosses. Most of the pictures aren’t even of the clone only he claims them to be. 

He straight up lied about the S1’s before he sold them. He said he visited the breeder’s facility and spoke to him face to face. He said the seeds were tested. All of it, lies. When people caught on that the seeds were fakes, he still never sent an email informing people that the seeds were bunk. People are still showing up in this thread asking why their S1’s suck so bad. 

He’s continued to use payofix despite many people on this and other threads having had fraudulent charges. 

He, without warning, got rid of the nugget, causing many to lose hundreds of dollars worth of nuggets. 

I can understand not liking Heisengrow. He’s not always tactful, and doesn’t filter. 

But defending Gu? How can anyone defend the guy at this point?


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Don't like Gu or his breeding practices?
Don't buy his seeds. It's as simple as that.
People act as if the Payofix or the S1 fiasco were his direct fault when he made changes after having trouble, refunded all his customers, and apologized profusely and repeatedly (and even gave deals to the customers who didn't want to keep the seeds).

How would you do this differently? Heck, talk is cheap - most of your mudslingers don't have the business acumen to even launch a venture like his, much less do right by the customers. Move on with your incessant criticism and leave room for actual plant discussion - you guys have mucked this thread up enough already.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Better to hang around here and offer shitty advice than to be a dick-rider for a scammer and a vile piece of shit that attacks breeders' personal lives.
> You are definitely one of the scummiest people I've seen, and that is saying quite a lot based on the LA riff-raff these days that try to sells ozs of mids for $100s. Your own post history is nothing to brag about - bad documentation, plants that look like they're on the verge of PM based on the humidity in your shitty grow room. I don't know a single person here that is fooled by your claim that you're a master grower, or heck, even a decent one.
> 
> Now go post pics of someone else's clone-only run of wedding cake, chump.


This is proof you truly cant fix stupid.yeah that is definitely me posting other growers pics and not my own....you caught me red handed.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Don't like Gu or his breeding practices?
> Don't buy his seeds. It's as simple as that.
> People act as if the Payofix or the S1 fiasco were his direct fault when he made changes after having trouble, refunded all his customers, and apologized profusely and repeatedly (and even gave deals to the customers who didn't want to keep the seeds).
> 
> How would you do this differently? Heck, talk is cheap - most of your mudslingers don't have the business acumen to even launch a venture like his, much less do right by the customers. Move on with your incessant criticism and leave room for actual plant discussion - you guys have mucked this thread up enough already.


The icmag thread has the same level of bullshit over there so u cant blame me.seems like alot of greenpoint threads are littered with fuckery.maybe you need to crawl out from under your daddy's ballsack and holler up at him to tell him to pull his shit together cause the die hard fanboys are the only ones keeping his gear a float.you sound worse than a cult follower.got the D so far up in you and your like thank you please may I have some more.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 7, 2018)

Man some people in this thread are insufferable, so negative unless they are talking about themselves or their shit.

Why not get outside or perhaps just leave this thread altogether if it's all shit? Why tear down everyone else?.....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Don't like Gu or his breeding practices?
> Don't buy his seeds. It's as simple as that.
> People act as if the Payofix or the S1 fiasco were his direct fault when he made changes after having trouble, refunded all his customers, and apologized profusely and repeatedly (and even gave deals to the customers who didn't want to keep the seeds).
> 
> How would you do this differently? Heck, talk is cheap - most of your mudslingers don't have the business acumen to even launch a venture like his, much less do right by the customers. Move on with your incessant criticism and leave room for actual plant discussion - you guys have mucked this thread up enough already.


GPS still uses payofix. Gu has personally posted that it is secure, when it’s obvious it’s not. Even SHN doesn’t use payofix anymore. 

And yes, the S1 fiasco is personally his fault. He lied about visiting the breeder’s facility and talking to him face to face. He lied about them being tested. It’s also his fault for not sending out a mass email after the fact. There are still people wasting their time on those bunk seeds because they don’t frequent RIU. 

This thread is constantly filled with drama, from the very beginning. It’s not because a few people like to complain, it’s because Gu has shady business practices. Always has. There’s a reason why his rep is pretty much dirt among other breeders.


----------



## genuity (Oct 7, 2018)

Y'all trying to get a lock on this thread?


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The icmag thread has the same level of bullshit over there so u cant blame me.seems like alot of greenpoint threads are littered with fuckery.maybe you need to crawl out from under your daddy's ballsack and holler up at him to tell him to pull his shit together cause the die hard fanboys are the only ones keeping his gear a float.you sound worse than a cult follower.got the D so far up in you and your like thank you please may I have some more.


I'll give you one thing, Heisengrow. When it comes to gay, penile imagery, you sure can conjure up some very specific instances - must be related to personal experience, idk.

And I'm a Greenpoint "Nut-Swinger" because I've bought over 15 packs of great gear for less than $500. This is not possible at any other seedbank, and seeing all these talented growers post great pictures of everything from Pioneer Kush, to OBS, to Pebble Pusher shows me that Gu knows what he's doing when it comes to breeding, even if he's been hoarding his male a little too much.

I plan to pop gems like Purple Mountain Majesty, Moondance, and PRK for my personal stash in the months to come once 
a grow-place has been situated for me, but in the end, I can still buy great genetics for excellent prices and that's a majority of GPS' appeal here.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Heisengrow’s set up looks fucking amazing. I’m super jealous of it. For an amateur setup, it’s damn good.
> 
> All of your criticisms against him can be leveled at Gu as well. Only Gu comes with a shit load more criticisms.
> 
> ...


No one has even mentioned Gu except you and Heisen yet ironically everyone else is on "Gu`s nutsack"? Tell me, do you take pride in being an insufferable know it all or do you just lack self control? With your education I'd expect you to be able to see through the bullshit here.

Its no longer about GP or Gu as a person. 
Its about growers posting their pics only to have someone come into the thread just to criticize and talk shit. Last I checked that was against TOS.

Heisen has a thread...albeit few who follow but how bout ya'll leave the growers here to enjoy their work and move on over to it.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Well he does have some decent pics and maybe even some good genetics I won't say on what I have nothing to base prof on! But now him being an ex gf and the reach around thing, well I'm building a lot of prof to support that theory!!! Lmfao it makes perfect sense!!! No other buisness owner would down someone that hard and consistently without a dam reason! It's bad for both businesses!


Google search every picture gu used on the site.... Its like 2or3 even still after caught and switched only one. That's the god damn truth there. Sorry I got like 50 packs trade welcome


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No one has even mentioned Gu except you and Heisen yet ironically everyone else is on "Gu`s nutsack"? Tell me, do you take pride in being an insufferable know it all or do you just lack self control? With your education I'd expect you to be able to see through the bullshit here.
> 
> Its no longer about GP or Gu as a person.
> Its about growers posting their pics only to have someone come into the thread just to criticize and talk shit. Last I checked that was against TOS.
> ...


I’ve never criticized someone else’s grow. 

My problem is people excusing Gu’s shady business practices, which plenty of people are doing here. And have been for a very long time. 

This is a GPS thread, meaning it encompasses grows and business practices of the company. If you want something focused just on growing, there are threads and sub forums dedicated to that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never criticized someone else’s grow.
> 
> My problem is people excusing Gu’s shady business practices, which plenty of people are doing here. And have been for a very long time.
> 
> This is a GPS thread, meaning it encompasses grows and business practices of the company. If you want something focused just on growing, there are threads and sub forums dedicated to that.


Ok, you should have no problem quoting those posts where people are defending his practices. Its actually just the opposite. You have posted that same info more times than I can count. Do you have anything else to contribute other than repeatedly pointing out shit that you, yourself were never even a part of? And last time I checked, no one here spent a dime of your money so who they support should have no bearing on your life whatsoever.
BTW, This_ is_ the Seed and Strain review forum and Greenpoint is not the OP of this thread. It was started to show off GP grows. I get that might be a foreign concept to you so maybe its you who should find another thread. Yanno, there is one dedicated to the bank itself? Try that one.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/
oh shit...my bad. that's Heisens home base but there's plenty of horrible business practices for you to comb over and point out. Hopefully with the same gusto you've shown here.

Here's the Green Point seedbank review thread
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpointseeds-com-usa-seedbank-review.932443/page-11#post-14349340one


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Google search every picture gu used on the site.... Its like 2or3 even still after caught and switched only one. That's the god damn truth there. Sorry I got like 50 packs trade welcome


auction them off on IG


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Why do the haters still hang around? I’ll tell you why...they need to build themselves up by tearing someone else down. It’s about huge ego. Why not just go away. Nobody’s perfect get over it


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Ok, you should have no problem quoting those posts where people are defending his practices. Its actually just the opposite. You have posted that same info more times than I can count. Do you have anything else to contribute other than repeatedly pointing out shit that you, yourself were never even a part of? And last time I checked, no one here spent a dime of your money so who they support should have no bearing on your life whatsoever.
> BTW, This_ is_ the Seed and Strain review forum and Greenpoint is not the OP of this thread. It was started to show off GP grows. I get that might be a foreign concept to you so maybe its you who should find another thread. Yanno, there is one dedicated to bank itself? Try that one.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/
> ...


You need to calm down and turn your oxyegen tank back up.no one is hating on the dude but asking people with issues to hush up about it is like asking cnn to close its doors.If it wasnt for honest people being truthful and putting all this out there than everyone would still be waiting on them s1s to finish up and harvest.
I dont understand why u seem to get upset with other peoples greviences if it pertains to gps.there are shit load of complaints here from more than just 2 people and that's a fact.
And why thcfarmer seed store had anything to do with any of this is irrelevent.im not selling logics seeds,I have never even mentioned it whatsoever.you folks seem to always take issue with it.I DO NOT WORK FOR LOGIC.for like the 100th time.
Why is the greenpoint thread over on icmag so fucked up?I guess you wanna blame me and Jay for that also.Gu has been completely silent with absolutely no excuse whatsoever to using fake pics.ge swore to us on this thread payofix was ok to use.
His website slaps you with 10 pop ups before u can even find what u want.as soon as I let it go and move on someone always has to pop up and make excuses for his bullshit.why not let gu explain all of his recent mishaps.the whole trump book,taking peoples nuggets after people was trying to give theres away.its all a big ass joke.
If I was a breeder and this was my thread I know for a fact none of you would have no mercy.you would be nailing me to the cross if I did half the shit that greenpoint did.
Why this dude gets a free pass on all this bullshit is beyond me.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I'll give you one thing, Heisengrow. When it comes to gay, penile imagery, you sure can conjure up some very specific instances - must be related to personal experience, idk.
> 
> And I'm a Greenpoint "Nut-Swinger" because I've bought over 15 packs of great gear for less than $500. This is not possible at any other seedbank, and seeing all these talented growers post great pictures of everything from Pioneer Kush, to OBS, to Pebble Pusher shows me that Gu knows what he's doing when it comes to breeding, even if he's been hoarding his male a little too much.
> 
> ...


Does your mom know your spending your allowance money on canibas seeds.cant believe I even entertained an argument with this mama boy keyboard grower.you dudes in legal states kill me with that riffraff people comment.you have no idea what the struggle is walking into a post office with a box full of clones or wondering if the dude you trust is gonna flip and people with badges are gonna start sifting through your trash.words cant express the way I feel about your cornball ass.dont waste your battery on me dude.save it for pokemon go and growweedeasy.com


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

And for what it's worth I still like gu.me and him spoken plenty in PM and I do not dislike him I just wish he would stop fucking up and be more transparent and forget about his business for a minute and take a few steps back and see the direction he is headed in.this forum represents a small part of his business and if it's like this here can u imagine what is going around un other places 
And also for the record I could have shit talked his greenpoint thread on the farm and locked the thread and made a thread about the farm like the one hat was made here and made it a sticky.
This was not the intention trust me if I wanted to start a smear campaign I could shit all over his username over there and lock shit up.
I never once done any of that or even considered it.let that settle on your brain for a minute


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

Cookies n Chem clone from seed mom. Second run. And last run. As well as last run for GPS gear. Too much drama in the LBC. It's kinda hard bein Snoop D-O-double-G But I, somehow, some way. Keep comin up with funky ass shit like every single day. Lol couldn't help myself 

No idea what day on, other than flower day.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You try that shit here where I'm from. you'll be selling that shit for 100 a zip to the poor kids.


We know u hate on GPS gear ....how come you always gotta come over to this thread and throw litter around then leave till the next day when u do the same again ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's like all this hype about purple strains and pretty lookin fall colors, i prefer a lime green with tons of frost. I find those purple strains lack potency.


Yeah because all of cookies is low potency. Urkle doesn't even get me high nor does mendo purps. Northern Lights pfff awful. Malawi's and African strains in general are garbage too. And who smokes thai? That stuff is so 5000 BC. Blackberry skunk or kush, raspberry skunk or kush, la affie and its s1's, bubba kush, and all afghanis in general are hemp. Lets not forget Blueberry from it's indica's to its Flo sativa's they are trash too and probably a result of that lame thai garbage. GDP is probably .002% THC. Keeps me high for 5 minutes. Deep Chunk doesn't even register THC. NYCD was straight East Coast garbage especially the purple Grapefruit phenos. Purple sweet tooth phenos I am not even sure were weed. Grom and Burkle can die off too for all I care. We don't even need to discuss 501st OG and Grapegod. They even sound somewhat purple. I only smoke that bright green yo.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

OK so after the last 24 hours just about everyone has Gotten to post opinions! Now that that's over can we get back to the reason this thread is here? If u don't like gu or GPS fine no one cares just leave this fucking thread alone!

Woke up this morning to a few surprises cookies and Chem over half have sprouted up about the soil!!! Can't wait!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2018)

At this point y'all just beating a dead ass horse. Regardless of guys practices most folks don't give a shit. I mean Apple installed nets because Chinese workers were jumping out windows. All business is shady once the dough starts rolling in and no one gives a fuck how the product is made as long as they see it being a value for the money. Gu is just selling a product by any means necessary and for most buyers of GPS it is a good enough value for the money they spent to not care if they truly are the real deal clone cuts. 

I don't see Gu changing anything he is doing based on Heisen or Jay's criticisms, nor anyone one a forum for that matter. For me, I liked the cnc I did and I will give the bubblegum a go someday but I certainly don't anticipate buying anymore in the future. I'm rather turned off by the whole plagiarism and what not to be honest but I think at this point people have aired their beef.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> Y'all trying to get a lock on this thread?


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Well out of all those 6 pages I woke up to over 100 likes in my new alerts... I got a feeling most ppl are on my side lol! I've have never since day one in this forum woke up to over 100 likes!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Also it seems that over at the farm for the contest pic I went to sleep with 3 likes! Heisen, boy blue and one other! I woke up today and all three of those likes have magically disappeared!!!! But now I have 3 more likes frim other ppl!!!

Just as I thought this contest is tainted!!!! I mean really, I should have 6 likes right now where did the other half go????

It just proves my point this contest is un winnable when the ppl that run it are against you or at least against gps!

They just got mad bcin 24 hrs my pic had more likes than any other pic on that contest!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You need to calm down and turn your oxyegen tank back up.no one is hating on the dude but asking people with issues to hush up about it is like asking cnn to close its doors.If it wasnt for honest people being truthful and putting all this out there than everyone would still be waiting on them s1s to finish up and harvest.
> I dont understand why u seem to get upset with other peoples greviences if it pertains to gps.there are shit load of complaints here from more than just 2 people and that's a fact.
> And why thcfarmer seed store had anything to do with any of this is irrelevent.im not selling logics seeds,I have never even mentioned it whatsoever.you folks seem to always take issue with it.I DO NOT WORK FOR LOGIC.for like the 100th time.
> Why is the greenpoint thread over on icmag so fucked up?I guess you wanna blame me and Jay for that also.Gu has been completely silent with absolutely no excuse whatsoever to using fake pics.ge swore to us on this thread payofix was ok to use.
> ...


Quote the posts where people are negating your issues and giving Gu a free pass. You cant, because that's not what its about any longer.

This is about YOU dogging peoples grows and their pics and acting all self-righteous because you got a your hands on a couple of clones. I get it. Its a big deal for you. Enjoy em.

You've posted your experience with Greenpoint several times. That horse is dead. You don't need to come back every day like a some psycho ex stalker that cant let go. Move on and if you cant move on, go start another thread about it and rant away.
But don't try to act like you're only coming back to this thread to post those self servient rants for the greater good.


----------



## See green (Oct 7, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> At this point y'all just beating a dead ass horse. Regardless of guys practices most folks don't give a shit. I mean Apple installed nets because Chinese workers were jumping out windows. All business is shady once the dough starts rolling in and no one gives a fuck how the product is made as long as they see it being a value for the money. Gu is just selling a product by any means necessary and for most buyers of GPS it is a good enough value for the money they spent to not care if they truly are the real deal clone cuts.
> 
> I don't see Gu changing anything he is doing based on Heisen or Jay's criticisms, nor anyone one a forum for that matter. For me, I liked the cnc I did and I will give the bubblegum a go someday but I certainly don't anticipate buying anymore in the future. I'm rather turned off by the whole plagiarism and what not to be honest but I think at this point people have aired their beef.


I agree..i bought a bunch of packs last 666 sale. I had no idea what i was getting myself into lol. Man this thread is a soap opera. I also fell into the s1 debacle. I will pop the rest of mine in the future but will not be purchasing any more greenpoint gear.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

@Heisengrow WHERE MY LIKES WENT BRO! THREE PPL THAT I KNOW OF AND SAW VOTED FOR MY PIC NOW THEIR ALL GONE???? 

and you calling gu shady, man lol! You just scared the eyebrow thief is coming for ya while you sleeping!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

THE EYEBROW THIEF SONG

"he sees you when u r sleeping,
he knows when your awake, 
so you better stop cheating bc I'm taking those fucking eyebrows"

I ran out of shit to ryme... lol


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK so after the last 24 hours just about everyone has Gotten to post opinions! Now that that's over can we get back to the reason this thread is here? If u don't like gu or GPS fine no one cares just leave this fucking thread alone!
> 
> Woke up this morning to a few surprises cookies and Chem over half have sprouted up about the soil!!! Can't wait!!
> View attachment 4212057 View attachment 4212058


Yeah bro you are definitely going to love it. Watch the stretch thought . One of my top 5 so far wish I’d kept it


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Yeah bro you are definitely going to love it. Watch the stretch thought . One of my top 5 so far wish I’d kept it


I popped all 11 of the cnc so far about 6 have sprouted out the soil but it's only been about 3 days maybe 4 at max including time spent in the paper towel!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Also it seems that over at the farm for the contest pic I went to sleep with 3 likes! Heisen, boy blue and one other! I woke up today and all three of those likes have magically disappeared!!!! But now I have 3 more likes frim other ppl!!!
> 
> Just as I thought this contest is tainted!!!! I mean really, I should have 6 likes right now where did the other half go????
> 
> ...


You know why don't ye? Gotta post a pic to like a pic! Yeah logic popped up with the potm rules! You might not win it but honestly with the photos up now , you in the top 3. I would be very proud if I was you. Thats a good pic you got! Good job


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know why don't ye? Gotta post a pic to like a pic! Yeah logic popped up with the potm rules! You might not win it but honestly with the photos up now , you in the top 3. I would be very proud if I was you. Thats a good pic you got! Good job


Thanks buddy but as it stands right this second I'm beating everyone with likes!!!! (Including heisen) Unfortunately the prize is shit bc I'm 100% organic but I'd just be happy to have to see heisen put his foot in his mouth and get him to shave his eyebrows!!!! Lol only reason I'm in it now!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

See green said:


> I agree..i bought a bunch of packs last 666 sale. I had no idea what i was getting myself into lol. Man this thread is a soap opera. I also fell into the s1 debacle. I will pop the rest of mine in the future but will not be purchasing any more greenpoint gear.


Slop opera! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Now the Greenpoint seeds monthly contest that's what I'm truly hoping for!!!! He'll of a prize too! 100 bucks cash and a free pack of seeds! And to win the yearly I'd give my left nut to win! I've never been in a legal state so the opportunity of going to Colorado and smoking a fat one with gu would be absolutely incredible!!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

See green said:


> I agree..i bought a bunch of packs last 666 sale. I had no idea what i was getting myself into lol. Man this thread is a soap opera. I also fell into the s1 debacle. I will pop the rest of mine in the future but will not be purchasing any more greenpoint gear.


I agree too. I used up my nuggets and haven't even been on the site since. I'm still going to grow out what I have and like every other pack they'll get an honest review. 
That's really all anyone is trying to do here.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 7, 2018)

It's kinda messed up the way it works , if you post a pic you get 3 likes. I really wasnt paying any attention to the rules at first. Then Heisen said something about posters creating multiple accounts so they could like their pic multiple times. They need to figure out a way where everyone can like and nobody cheat. If that can be done. Of course all members can vote for the final three. Am I understanding all of this right?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> It's kinda messed up the way it works , if you post a pic you get 3 likes. I really wasnt paying any attention to the rules at first. Then Heisen said something about posters creating multiple accounts so they could like their pic multiple times. They need to figure out a way where everyone can like and nobody cheat. If that can be done. Of course all members can vote for the final three. Am I understanding all of this right?


From what I have grasped yes also in order to post a pic you must have wrote 100 msgs somewhere in the forums!!! He let me post by of what's all going on! I guess they made an exception for me!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I agree too. I used up my nuggets and haven't even been on the site since. I'm still going to grow out what I have and like every other pack they'll get an honest review.
> That's really all anyone is trying to do here.


Meh, I don't know... 

If I see dreamcatcher or OBS for $25 out the door, I'll pull the trigger in a heartbeat.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @Heisengrow WHERE MY LIKES WENT BRO! THREE PPL THAT I KNOW OF AND SAW VOTED FOR MY PIC NOW THEIR ALL GONE????
> 
> and you calling gu shady, man lol! You just scared the eyebrow thief is coming for ya while you sleeping!


Naw man you still have 4 likes.everything looks good but only 1 of your likes is valid.the other 3 didnt enter a pic.you have to enter a pic to like one.that way everyone can vote again there own competition and keeps the contest honest.
No worries though that pic ain't gonna make the top 3 lol.i been at that contest a while and the good ones will show up in about a week.bicky and Joey hasnt even put theres up yet.lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw man you still have 4 likes.everything looks good but only 1 of your likes is valid.the other 3 didnt enter a pic.you have to enter a pic to like one.that way everyone can vote again there own competition and keeps the contest honest.
> No worries though that pic ain't gonna make the top 3 lol.i been at that contest a while and the good ones will show up in about a week.bicky and Joey hasnt even put theres up yet.lol


That makes since my bad I didn't know about that part until blue boy explained but that's cool!!! But as of right now im in first!!!! Better get the Clippers ready!!

No one else has 4 like as of this min!!!.

Bzzzzzzzzzzz.......


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> That makes since my bad I didn't know about that part until blue boy explained but that's cool!!! But as of right now im in first!!!! Better get the Clippers ready!!
> 
> No one else has 4 like as of this min!!!.
> 
> Bzzzzzzzzzzz.......


Not a snowballs chance in hell.theres some serious growers over there bro.you better look around and ask somebody haha.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell.theres some serious growers over there bro.you better look around and ask somebody haha.


We will see!!! As far as I'm concerned I'm a serious grower! But the ppl will decide just give it time!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> We will see!!! As far as I'm concerned I'm a serious grower! But the ppl will decide just give it time!


I would seriously love to see a greenpoint plant win photo of the month over there.it would be a first


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.


You still never told me where u get you genetics from??? I'd like to try that gg! Gg is one of my all time favorite strains!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.


Also what kinda light set up u going, looking past the negativity your grow set up is similar to what I'm working on setting up!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> You still never told me where u get you genetics from??? I'd like to try that gg! Gg is one of my all time favorite strains!


Fast buds


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.



Fucking got me in tears laughing.
That’s the funniest shit i’ve seen in a while!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Also what kinda light set up u going, looking past the negativity your grow set up is similar to what I'm working on setting up!


Cob setup I built and rdwc.you can see it in my past vids.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cob setup I built and rdwc.you can see it in my past vids.


Honestly I've never seen any of your videos are you on youtube?? Bc honestly if u stopped being such a dick you seem to know your shit and have some good product! But all the dam negativity just throws so much dam shade on everything else!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Honestly I've never seen any of your videos are you on youtube?? Bc honestly if u stopped being such a dick you seem to know your shit and have some good product! But all the dam negativity just throws so much dam shade on everything else!


That's the flip side to being blunt.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh, I don't know...
> 
> If I see dreamcatcher or OBS for $25 out the door, I'll pull the trigger in a heartbeat.


Yeah, those last pics of OBS are pretty impressive and it does seem to get some stellar reviews. I chased orange terps like 3 yrs ago and got a little burnt out in the process. Now if Bodhi's Cali-Yo or Orange Sunshine were to become available again I'd be all over them like dots on dice.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Honestly I've never seen any of your videos are you on youtube?? Bc honestly if u stopped being such a dick you seem to know your shit and have some good product! But all the dam negativity just throws so much dam shade on everything else!


Oh, no question about it, Heisen is a maniac, for sure. 
But, his videos are funnier than shit. He gets on a tirade...gets pissed/loses his shit and commences to making videos in frustration. lol

You should see the one about the cloning process with tweezers.... so funny!


----------



## See green (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.



Well if your head gets any bigger it will probably explodeyou are the best bro!!!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm watching some of his videos now! He does have a hell of a set up!! But one thing I can't get over is them dam toes!!! Lmfao put some shoes on man!!! But other than that amazing set up! I personally don't like growing with chemicals but regardless the grow op is very impressive, for a closet grow!!!

Heisen are u saying all these gg strains are autos???? That's another biggie for me I never liked doing autos!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

You know if you look past the "assholeness" of Heisen he has some decent videos! I'm watching the how to for the dwc and it's full of good info!! Unfortunately I love my organics but it's still nice to watch!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> You know if you look past the "assholeness" of Heisen he has some decent videos! I'm watching the how to for the dwc and it's full of good info!! Unfortunately I love my organics but it's still nice to watch!


He probably has purple plants I am not even going to bother.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.


I laughed way way way too hard at this. Those greenpoint plants look like my cnc clone.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He probably has purple plants I am not even going to bother.


Lmfao


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Man, that was a dirty trick you guys. I was actually expecting to get a good laugh, thinking I was gonna hear a southern Joe Rogan spout off some biting wit.

I would've even settled for a less funny Joe Dirt. 

Its just another drive by bragging done with an extremely limited vocabulary. 


I want my 90 seconds back!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 7, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah, those last pics of OBS are pretty impressive and it does seem to get some stellar reviews. I chased orange terps like 3 yrs ago and got a little burnt out in the process. Now if Bodhi's Cali-Yo or Orange Sunshine were to become available again I'd be all over them like dots on dice.


I am sincere when I say this OBS keeper is the closest flavor to Tang (yes, the powdered citrus drink) I have ever tasted in cannabis. The other female is surprisingly bad by comparison, but I found a winner out of the first two seeds in the pack...I have been smoking the best weed I could get since 1990, and it really is top shelf.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am sincere when I say this OBS keeper is the closest flavor to Tang (yes, the powdered citrus drink) I have ever tasted in cannabis. The other female is surprisingly bad by comparison, but I found a winner out of the first two seeds in the pack...I have been smoking the best weed I could get since 1990, and it really is top shelf.


The obs that's orange blossom right? I havent gotten to try that yet I have about 3 more strains I need to get from gps! Then I'll get extras of my favs!!!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 7, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am sincere when I say this OBS keeper is the closest flavor to Tang (yes, the powdered citrus drink) I have ever tasted in cannabis. The other female is surprisingly bad by comparison, but I found a winner out of the first two seeds in the pack.


I cant say that I've seen a bad review of that one yet. You're the third person to say the terps transfer to taste too. 
Might have to mosey on over to the site and see whats up with the auctions.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 7, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well all you guys have convinced me to give greenpoint another shot.im happy to announce that I've looked past all the bullshit and will be exclusively growing greenpoint from here out.no more hating from me anymore.



I am dying over here... Gooood gooody gu... o fuck to the ya


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> or a closet grow!!!
> 
> Heisen are u saying all these gg strains are autos???? That's another biggie for me I never liked doing autos!


Idk if your serious here or not, but this is what I have to say. Me and Heisen have gone at it a few times hell even in this thread I believe. But there is a few things I will say he is definitely not in a closet, he built a whole building for this( documented in this thread also). And he is fucking with you with the fastbuds answer. 

Now I don’t know him personally but have chatted with him in pm before, he seems to be a man of his word.
Does he go off on rants? Oh hell yea anyone remember @psychadelibud?  That was comical haha!

Hell even after the times we had it out he flat out told me he will send me cuts of everything in his garden, I don’t live in a legal state or I would have let him. Hell maybe I’ll have to let him send at least one just to know for sure that he is a man of his word and not just some guy on the internet trolling the shit out of you guys. 

And just to be clear I have found myself some good gps plants and some shitty ones just like others here. I don’t have access( maybe I do?) to clone only cuts same as many here, but I can say that if I was someone who did and found out gu wasn’t using the moms he claimed to be I would be pissed also.

Hell I think if most here wanted to sample heisens garden, he would do it ( can’t say for sure I don’t know him but based off my conversations with him I think he would) possibly even pyschbud ( if he begged haha)


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 7, 2018)

Damn that was a long post sry folks. Also he even told gu he would send him cuts aswell I believe.
@genuity @whytewidow @Amos Otis

I believe these guys even offered genetics to gu,
Amos offered cc f2s I know that at least. This was after gu said he was going to work his lines more, but did he take any of the offers?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 7, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special, Winrar pheno:



Tangerine_ said:


> I cant say that I've seen a bad review of that one yet. You're the third person to say the terps transfer to taste too.
> Might have to mosey on over to the site and see whats up with the auctions.


I have to warn everyone, several of the pics I posted of growing OBS plants were of the non-keeper, and she really was gorgeous growing. In reality she turned out ratty and fluffy, and even after months in the jar smokes like a harsh oldschool haze that I do not care for. My buddy I share with doesn’t like it either.

The winner is a bit more sour smelling on the vine and the buds are like a nice kush in density. Even though she is a tall girl, she is good and strong.

These pics are of the good one.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 7, 2018)

Just flipped, 2 Blizzard Bush in the back, jelly pie up front... not a crazy setup (single 315lec, Phillips 3100k, 7gal smartpot soil mix, ff/ro nutes), but pretty stoked to see what these girls do in flower!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Idk if your serious here or not, but this is what I have to say. Me and Heisen have gone at it a few times hell even in this thread I believe. But there is a few things I will say he is definitely not in a closet, he built a whole building for this( documented in this thread also). And he is fucking with you with the fastbuds answer.
> 
> Now I don’t know him personally but have chatted with him in pm before, he seems to be a man of his word.
> Does he go off on rants? Oh hell yea anyone remember @psychadelibud?  That was comical haha!
> ...


OK for the closet comment I didn't mean like a real closet I consider myself a closet grow and I have 2 rooms! Just meant closet grow as in a smaller for personal grow rather than running and entire 200 plant farm to sell wholesale! But your right and my bad!!

Second so where tf is he getting the gg strain from bc I does look amazing, and not to brag but I grow some pretty dam good pot I'm my opinion, and I'd love to get my hands on some original gg #4 strains!!! I've looked at very very many lately but it's hard to trust ppl that are I sales!!! So Im really interested in where he's getting his genetics! Bc all jokes aside he has a very nice crop! If it's all truly clone or cut only then we'll that just sucks bc I have no possible way of getting any!

And I hope he really is a man of his word I'd love to atleast place in the farm contest! Watching a video of him with one eyebrow would be the talk of the forums for a while! Lol and it's all in honest fun! That's what I'm all about good fun, learning, happy vibes and killer fucking smoke!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK for the closet comment I didn't mean like a real closet I consider myself a closet grow and I have 2 rooms! Just meant closet grow as in a smaller for personal grow rather than running and entire 200 plant farm to sell wholesale! But your right and my bad!!
> 
> Second so where tf is he getting the gg strain from bc I does look amazing, and not to brag but I grow some pretty dam good pot I'm my opinion, and I'd love to get my hands on some original gg #4 strains!!! I've looked at very very many lately but it's hard to trust ppl that are I sales!!! So Im really interested in where he's getting his genetics! Bc all jokes aside he has a very nice crop! If it's all truly clone or cut only then we'll that just sucks bc I have no possible way of getting any!
> 
> And I hope he really is a man of his word I'd love to atleast place in the farm contest! Watching a video of him with one eyebrow would be the talk of the forums for a while! Lol and it's all in honest fun! That's what I'm all about good fun, learning, happy vibes and killer fucking smoke!


I can’t say where he gets them from as I don’t know, but he says he gets cuts from a inner circle of good growers. Also it is known heisen doesn’t even smoke more than a joint a month if that much lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I can’t say where he gets them from as I don’t know, but he says he gets cuts from a inner circle of good growers. Also it is known heisen doesn’t even smoke more than a joint a month if that much lol


Waaaaaaaaaat!!! Lmfao that's crazy! Shit I smoke on average about 4-7 grams a day! Some days are rougher than others lol!

And that truly sucks bc I'm in very highly illigal state hell for what I have growing now I could back up 10 yrs in prison!!! Yea I know it's a fucking joke! But hey I love to do what I love to do! Can't shit change that! I'd give my left nut to be able to be around a community of growers! And be able to share cuts and strains! But unfortunately that just isn't in the cards for me at this moment!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

What other genetics from the USA do you guys recommend I mean I can't grow gps hear for ever lol! Although I'm very happy with what I have so far I still want more variety!!!! And finding trust worthy seed banks that will take my cc is kinda hard! I don't send cash and bitcoin is just a pain in the ass!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What other genetics from the USA do you guys recommend I mean I can't grow gps hear for ever lol! Although I'm very happy with what I have so far I still want more variety!!!! And finding trust worthy seed banks that will take my cc is kinda hard! I don't send cash and bitcoin is just a pain in the ass!


I never sent cash until recently ( past year or so) just send it priority so you can track it.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 7, 2018)

Sorry if this has already been asked.....


But.....


Are @LubdaNugs 's and @coppershot 's avatar the same person?

(Bet y'all thought I was about to drum up some more drama)


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 7, 2018)

420nstargazer said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked.....
> 
> 
> But.....
> ...


Yea man that’s ya boy Bubbles


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 7, 2018)

I didn't know they were the same ppl lol!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaat!!! Lmfao that's crazy! Shit I smoke on average about 4-7 grams a day! Some days are rougher than others lol!
> 
> And that truly sucks bc I'm in very highly illigal state hell for what I have growing now I could back up 10 yrs in prison!!! Yea I know it's a fucking joke! But hey I love to do what I love to do! Can't shit change that! I'd give my left nut to be able to be around a community of growers! And be able to share cuts and strains! But unfortunately that just isn't in the cards for me at this moment!


Mailing cuts aint shit man,You just need a separate address of someone you trust that dont grow.Have everything mailed to that address or 2.Know the person you are dealing with.If someone comes to you offering some shit there probably bullshit.Build a relationship with some quality growers,They gotta know your alright to send you the real good stuff.Always ask there permission to give anything out or make seeds with it,Its really not that difficult.receiving them is the easy part.Sending is harder.2 years ago i couldnt get my hands on nothing but seeds.Alot has changed since than.Never not do what you say your gonna do and expect to deal with some shady ass characters.If someone gives you a huge ass list of cuts there probably working for a dispensary and gonna send you some bullshit.Its also better to see them actually grow what they say they have before you even mention it.Lots of fakes of shit going around.
I only deal with individual people who i know and they have some sort of presence.It dont take much to know the right kind of people to deal with.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Mailing cuts aint shit man,You just need a separate address of someone you trust that dont grow.Have everything mailed to that address or 2.Know the person you are dealing with.If someone comes to you offering some shit there probably bullshit.Build a relationship with some quality growers,They gotta know your alright to send you the real good stuff.Always ask there permission to give anything out or make seeds with it,Its really not that difficult.receiving them is the easy part.Sending is harder.2 years ago i couldnt get my hands on nothing but seeds.Alot has changed since than.Never not do what you say your gonna do and expect to deal with some shady ass characters.If someone gives you a huge ass list of cuts there probably working for a dispensary and gonna send you some bullshit.Its also better to see them actually grow what they say they have before you even mention it.Lots of fakes of shit going around.
> I only deal with individual people who i know and they have some sort of presence.It dont take much to know the right kind of people to deal with.


That makes since, but how the hell to you mail a clone??? Beans OK sure that's easy but I living cut?? And expect it to still be alive after delivery??? I just can't see how that possible without mailing an entire aquarium or something lol!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> That makes since, but how the hell to you mail a clone??? Beans OK sure that's easy but I living cut?? And expect it to still be alive after delivery??? I just can't see how that possible without mailing an entire aquarium or something lol!


Unrooted and rooted clones can be shipped no problem. A quick google will bring up ways to do it and have the plants survive. Shit like I said Walmart even sells clone shippers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow that's pretty amazing I never actually thought about that!


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> That makes since, but how the hell to you mail a clone??? Beans OK sure that's easy but I living cut?? And expect it to still be alive after delivery??? I just can't see how that possible without mailing an entire aquarium or something lol!


Funny I was gonna ask him the same thing. If my memory serves me right heisen had some cuts sent to him in those cardboard tubes with the plastic end caps. I'm trying to find clones it isn't as easy as it sounds and building a presence on IG is hard too, but when I do I'll probably use those cardboard tubes.

Also I've seen black sheep farms use those little plastic fishing tackle boxes with the customizable center dividers so you can fit 6 clones in one.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

I take them out of the cloner and put the rapid rooter in a small pot after they get roots.i put coco in the small pot.its like a 4x4 inch square throw away.put them under a t5 for a week and feed them light and ph the nutes.they root like crazy.
Than I'll take a plastic water bottle cut the bottom off it after I dump the water out.
Tape up the little pot so the coco cant come out.
Put the empty bottle over the plant and tape it to the pot in a cross pattern.put the whole thing in a ziplock bag and zip it.than next day usps.its stupid easy.
This is how they look when they get to where there going.a day under a t5 and there good to go.



Dont stress man.you come across the right people and they'll look out for u.
That fire as fuk comment you made still makes me laugh.wifi 43 was selected out of 500 plants and I ran her.she is fire lol.once you run gg4 if you can find her you'll see what I'm talking about.the legit josey is straight up fire.it checks all the boxes bro.so many fakes gave it a played out name.i got mine from the dude that got his straight from joseys hands.its some good shit.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I take them out of the cloner and put the rapid rooter in a small pot after they get roots.i put coco in the small pot.its like a 4x4 inch square throw away.put them under a t5 for a week and feed them light and ph the nutes.they root like crazy.
> Than I'll take a plastic water bottle cut the bottom off it after I dump the water out.
> Tape up the little pot so the coco cant come out.
> Put the empty bottle over the plant and tape it to the pot in a cross pattern.put the whole thing in a ziplock bag and zip it.than next day usps.its stupid easy.
> ...


Well from the bud that I have acess to it is straight fire to me lol! And I get where your coming from I really do! When you only have the absolute best of the best of the best! It's kinda hard to go back to just some really good!


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What other genetics from the USA do you guys recommend I mean I can't grow gps hear for ever lol! Although I'm very happy with what I have so far I still want more variety!!!! And finding trust worthy seed banks that will take my cc is kinda hard! I don't send cash and bitcoin is just a pain in the ass!


Cannaventureseeds.com. Join the mailing list to get 50% off an order. They have a gg4 cross you might be interested in and with the discount the pack is like 40$.
Dcseedexchange is a bank I highly trust.
Neptune seed bank is good too.
Seedsherenow


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2018)

Got this hibernate going with a nice structure and stem rub but "It" hasn't shown sex yet.
Anyone grown it out does this look like she is gonna sway to balls or vagina side of the fence ?
I'm leaning towards a girl....


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I take them out of the cloner and put the rapid rooter in a small pot after they get roots.i put coco in the small pot.its like a 4x4 inch square throw away.put them under a t5 for a week and feed them light and ph the nutes.they root like crazy.
> Than I'll take a plastic water bottle cut the bottom off it after I dump the water out.
> Tape up the little pot so the coco cant come out.
> Put the empty bottle over the plant and tape it to the pot in a cross pattern.put the whole thing in a ziplock bag and zip it.than next day usps.its stupid easy.
> ...


Didn't you say you tossed Sour Dubb?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Got this hibernate going with a nice structure and stem rub but "It" hasn't shown sex yet.
> Anyone grown it out does this look like she is gonna sway to balls or vagina side of the fence ?
> I'm leaning towards a girl....
> View attachment 4212212


I think its in your favor , but you can never say for sure till you see those two pistols, I've had many outside where ive seen one small pistol, just one, and come back to a male. I will say seems like the majority of the time they have those long stipules/spades their girls.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Unrooted and rooted clones can be shipped no problem. A quick google will bring up ways to do it and have the plants survive. Shit like I said Walmart even sells clone shippers
> View attachment 4212151


thats one kind, has the led in it and keeps any moisture from the bottom from getting tot the leaves. Ive seen another pressed with room for rockwool cube and everything lays down, fits perfectly inside small pri box or bigger. They've gotten a lot better now than the old paper towel or toilet paper roll holder. Yea, I had noticed and mentioned that wally world thing previously I laughed when I seen it, but in all honesty, drop ship or not, they are selling hyrdo stuff off website. Usually competitive prices


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I take them out of the cloner and put the rapid rooter in a small pot after they get roots.i put coco in the small pot.its like a 4x4 inch square throw away.put them under a t5 for a week and feed them light and ph the nutes.they root like crazy.
> Than I'll take a plastic water bottle cut the bottom off it after I dump the water out.
> Tape up the little pot so the coco cant come out.
> Put the empty bottle over the plant and tape it to the pot in a cross pattern.put the whole thing in a ziplock bag and zip it.than next day usps.its stupid easy.
> ...


You could use these too. They're from firemailers.com and they have various sizes to choose from so you can send them in 3.5" pots or in cubes or rockwool. 

   

And just FYI, I believe overnight shipping gets more scrutiny than Priority. My buddy has sent a lot of packages of goodies and the only times (2 times specifically) that stuff got snagged was on overnight shipments. Priority care packages never had a hiccup though. And clones or even cuttings can handle a few days in the mail. And numbers are on your side with Priority too. I wouldn't want you, or anybody, to get anything snagged so I just figured I'd throw in a couple cents on this one.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Got this hibernate going with a nice structure and stem rub but "It" hasn't shown sex yet.
> Anyone grown it out does this look like she is gonna sway to balls or vagina side of the fence ?
> I'm leaning towards a girl....
> View attachment 4212212


52% sure it’s a girl


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> You could use these too. They're from firemailers.com and they have various sizes to choose from so you can send them in 3.5" pots or in cubes or rockwool.
> 
> View attachment 4212229 View attachment 4212230 View attachment 4212231
> 
> And just FYI, I believe overnight shipping gets more scrutiny than Priority. My buddy has sent a lot of packages of goodies and the only times (2 times specifically) that stuff got snagged was on overnight shipments. Priority care packages never had a hiccup though. And clones or even cuttings can handle a few days in the mail. And numbers are on your side with Priority too. I wouldn't want you, or anybody, to get anything snagged so I just figured I'd throw in a couple cents on this one.


That is some good advise thank you!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I take them out of the cloner and put the rapid rooter in a small pot after they get roots.i put coco in the small pot.its like a 4x4 inch square throw away.put them under a t5 for a week and feed them light and ph the nutes.they root like crazy.
> Than I'll take a plastic water bottle cut the bottom off it after I dump the water out.
> Tape up the little pot so the coco cant come out.
> Put the empty bottle over the plant and tape it to the pot in a cross pattern.put the whole thing in a ziplock bag and zip it.than next day usps.its stupid easy.
> ...


The majority of people buy just one ten pack, saying 500 is a pretty good pool, one out of those 50 people gonna find a pretty fire pheno. I would love to buy multiple f1 packs to make my selections but just isn't feasible, money wise. So id rather make a shit ton of f2s and search there, or go further if you have to.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> You could use these too. They're from firemailers.com and they have various sizes to choose from so you can send them in 3.5" pots or in cubes or rockwool.
> 
> View attachment 4212229 View attachment 4212230 View attachment 4212231
> 
> And just FYI, I believe overnight shipping gets more scrutiny than Priority. My buddy has sent a lot of packages of goodies and the only times (2 times specifically) that stuff got snagged was on overnight shipments. Priority care packages never had a hiccup though. And clones or even cuttings can handle a few days in the mail. And numbers are on your side with Priority too. I wouldn't want you, or anybody, to get anything snagged so I just figured I'd throw in a couple cents on this one.


darker green ones are nice too. Correct on scrutiny. Pri is the way. Even though as previously stated, the fentanyl scare, etc has got em lookin a lil closer when they can. But what's that they say bout shipping from helloweenie to xman? Perfect time? Something or other, can't remember what FOAF said. hehe


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Got this hibernate going with a nice structure and stem rub but "It" hasn't shown sex yet.
> Anyone grown it out does this look like she is gonna sway to balls or vagina side of the fence ?
> I'm leaning towards a girl....
> View attachment 4212212


I would go as high as 65% likely female.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaat!!! Lmfao that's crazy! Shit I smoke on average about 4-7 grams a day! Some days are rougher than others lol!
> 
> And that truly sucks bc I'm in very highly illigal state hell for what I have growing now I could back up 10 yrs in prison!!! Yea I know it's a fucking joke! But hey I love to do what I love to do! Can't shit change that! I'd give my left nut to be able to be around a community of growers! And be able to share cuts and strains! But unfortunately that just isn't in the cards for me at this moment!


I wonder if we are in the same state, honestly.


420nstargazer said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked.....
> 
> 
> But.....
> ...


Canadian actor Mike Smith playing the role of Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys, which you should really watch...twice...at least the first 5 seasons or so. Especially if you never saw a driveway made of hash before.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Got this hibernate going with a nice structure and stem rub but "It" hasn't shown sex yet.
> Anyone grown it out does this look like she is gonna sway to balls or vagina side of the fence ?
> I'm leaning towards a girl....
> View attachment 4212212


Found the Hibernate males were fast to show, I'd give that one a little longer to be sure. Phenos I ran had spear shaped dense frosty buds, not much stretch.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> darker green ones are nice too. Correct on scrutiny. Pri is the way. Even though as previously stated, the fentanyl scare, etc has got em lookin a lil closer when they can. But what's that they say bout shipping from helloweenie to xman? Perfect time? Something or other, can't remember what FOAF said. hehe


I completely agree with y'all on the priority, I buy from ebay all the and its Always priority mail, majority of ebay/Amazon use it. Not many products valued enough for overnite and they ain't stupid, they know what's up. With only the handful of people that need stuff right away,something breaks need it fixed right away or the like, is rare, probably not hard to check overnite, but the mass of priority. No way!


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 8, 2018)

The best time of the year for sending clones into the big blue sky is upon us as weather is cooling down.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I wonder if we are in the same state, honestly.
> 
> Canadian actor Mike Smith playing the role of Bubbles from Trailer Park Boys, which you should really watch...twice...at least the first 5 seasons or so. Especially if you never saw a driveway made of hash before.


I'm in the mountains lol!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs I don't remember you saying, did you keep cuts of your jelly pie?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Greenthumbs I don't remember you saying, did you keep cuts of your jelly pie?


Yes I did I kept two for now #3 and #6

The numbers were just what I gave to random plants to tell them apart!


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 8, 2018)

All I'm going to say about all these shenanigans is:

1) After using Payofix I've been getting phone calls from a company called "Butt Loving Animal Hunters" and others selling sex pills. They have my name, address and phone number. The Butt Loving one had me slightly interested 

2) Heisentoe, some seeds plz, thx


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 8, 2018)

Orange blossom with 2 315watt CMH, girls just woke up so they are not at full perk yet...


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 8, 2018)

What is that you are using on your walls @nobighurry 

And you running vert donuts?I miss my donuts.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> What other genetics from the USA do you guys recommend I mean I can't grow gps hear for ever lol! Although I'm very happy with what I have so far I still want more variety!!!! And finding trust worthy seed banks that will take my cc is kinda hard! I don't send cash and bitcoin is just a pain in the ass!


I've only grown one cult classic strain but it turned out fantastic. It was called 'Purification' and I can't wait to pop more CC gear. 
The boogie looks interesting...


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## nobighurry (Oct 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What is that you are using on your walls @nobighurry
> 
> And you running vert donuts?I miss my donuts.


I got the reflective material off amazon, Gotham Hydroponics, it was a cinch to install its very ridged/thick came in a roll, similar texture/thickness to red construction rosin paper... indeed running vertical bare bulbs other than a little leaf burn due to extreme over night growth I been liking it..:


----------



## tatonka (Oct 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What is that you are using on your walls @nobighurry
> 
> And you running vert donuts?I miss my donuts.


Vert for life @pinner420


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Vert for life @pinner420


Do you know how to use these things?
I got this set for free and don't know what to do with it...


----------



## genuity (Oct 8, 2018)

So.............. @Heisengrow how you liking that 1000 watt cmh.?


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 8, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I got the reflective material off amazon, Gotham Hydroponics, it was a cinch to install its very ridged/thick came in a roll, similar texture/thickness to red construction rosin paper... indeed running vertical bare bulbs other than a little leaf burn due to extreme over night growth I been liking it..:


Kewl beans.It does look thick.At first glance i thought it may have been tent material as i've seen peeps do that with old tents.Vert bare bulb growing is the beez kneez.I've been away from it since trying out QB's.But winter is coming....guessin a 600 bare bulb back in the room will help keep the heat up for the QB's.Vegging plants for 2 styles of growing is gonna require another veg space though.



tatonka said:


> Vert for life @pinner420


Your post makes me feel like i sold out.It kinda actually hurts a wee bit.

Vert growing is a love affair.I miss her dearly.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> All I'm going to say about all these shenanigans is:
> 
> 1) After using Payofix I've been getting phone calls from a company called "Butt Loving Animal Hunters" and others selling sex pills. They have my name, address and phone number. The Butt Loving one had me slightly interested
> 
> 2) Heisentoe, some seeds plz, thx


I'm curious as I used to work for a major bank, did you ever have to phone Payofix and speak to someone to make your transaction go through?


----------



## led1k (Oct 8, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Trying to keep humidity up. Im in the pacific northwest and the humidity in my tent is like 20-30%.


Grew up in Bellingham. You near?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 8, 2018)

led1k said:


> Grew up in Bellingham. You near?


Humidity in the pacific northwest has been very high the last couple of weeks. 
Not sure why his humidity is so low -- but it has nothing to do with living in the PNW.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Humidity in the pacific northwest has been very high the last couple of weeks.
> Not sure why his humidity is so low -- but it has nothing to do with living in the PNW.


if that tent is in a pretty good sealed house, I say airtight, but that's kinda hard to do, even with high humidity outside, if that a central heating and air or, that inside air may be dry as a bone, and if hes suckin air from inside like passive, that matters too. I got lil humidity, prolly some, in an old tailer with new windows and doors. Full dogs dish will evaporate overnight. Might be raining outside hot with high humidity. Inside, whole diff story. At first it was a problem, then I dealt a lil and I actually like it like that than too moist etc all the time.l JME


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've only grown one cult classic strain but it turned out fantastic. It was called 'Purification' and I can't wait to pop more CC gear.
> The boogie looks interesting...
> View attachment 4212259


I been looking at those Giovanni Battista Bugatti crosses since SOL promotion, got some interesting lineage


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

ffs add me to the list of people who have been payofixed.. 

almost $200 charge on a card Ive only used with GPS


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ffs add me to the list of people who have been payofixed..
> 
> almost $200 charge on a card Ive only used with GPS


Attitude seed bank are saying it's gps related not payofix .....I don't know who to believe no more


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

genuity said:


> So.............. @Heisengrow how you liking that 1000 watt cmh.?


It's ok just to hot in the middles.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Attitude seed bank are saying it's gps related not payofix .....I don't know who to believe no more


I don't either because I used payofix from a European seed company and still have never had anything happen (8+ months later). Only reports have been from GPS customers I have seen and heard. With 3 or 4 of them being cards only used at GPS and never anywhere else.


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I don't either because I used payofix from a European seed company and still have never had anything happen (8+ months later). Only reports have been from GPS customers I have seen and heard.


My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.

Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> But that really isn't saying much! I know Reggie and that bobby brown are pretty much extinct and is no where to be found in the states but I know ppl paying 200-260 a zip for some dried up mid grade at best shit bud! So seeing as I get 60 n 8th for mine is actually very easy! Most common around here is 40 an 8th the bud is just shit! Crap outdoor grown not trimmed very well shit! So when my harvest comes around you better believe my phone don't stop till its gone usually takes me 3 days to sell a whole harvest in small bags like 8th and qs! But your right I'm not from the west coast I've actually never been in a legal state ever! So from where I'm sitting you gotta understand I got the best for miles and miles and miles in any direction!!!


I wish ozs ogoing for $100 cad for quads and Qs for 5 all day. Ps for 1800 of quads


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 8, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I wish ozs ogoing for $100 cad for quads and Qs for 5 all day. Ps for 1800 of quads


I must be in the wrong area in canada,the rednecks here pay 200+ for mid boof zips all day..i won't smoke that crap


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah because all of cookies is low potency. Urkle doesn't even get me high nor does mendo purps. Northern Lights pfff awful. Malawi's and African strains in general are garbage too. And who smokes thai? That stuff is so 5000 BC. Blackberry skunk or kush, raspberry skunk or kush, la affie and its s1's, bubba kush, and all afghanis in general are hemp. Lets not forget Blueberry from it's indica's to its Flo sativa's they are trash too and probably a result of that lame thai garbage. GDP is probably .002% THC. Keeps me high for 5 minutes. Deep Chunk doesn't even register THC. NYCD was straight East Coast garbage especially the purple Grapefruit phenos. Purple sweet tooth phenos I am not even sure were weed. Grom and Burkle can die off too for all I care. We don't even need to discuss 501st OG and Grapegod. They even sound somewhat purple. I only smoke that bright green yo.


Man you are one butt hurt lil bitch, voiced my opinion and you come back this this garbage grow the fuck up kid.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 8, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I must be in the wrong area in canada,the rednecks here pay 200+ for mid boof zips all day..i won't smoke that crap[/QUOTE
> 
> Ontario, now with legal everyone has outdoor will get way cheaper this I’m getting 5 for a q


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> It's ok just to hot in the middles.


I need a cut of that WC


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.
> 
> Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


I don't think it's GPS you gotta worry about, the vendor they are using is really insecure and vulnerable to leaks/hacking. I'd be very careful using any non-US credit card vendor they are immune to prosecution so they can pretty much do whatever they want with your credit card once you give it to them.


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't think it's GPS you gotta worry about, the vendor they are using is really insecure and vulnerable to leaks/hacking. I'd be very careful using any non-US credit card vendor .


You and I are agreeing on the same thing. I agree with you.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.
> 
> Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


I got hit for like 1100+ I eventually got all of it back. But I bought news shoes in Asia, Philippines, and some long 14 letter country I couldn't even pronounce lol. Took almost 2.5 weeks but got it all back.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.
> 
> Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


My card they tried to use in the US......Aussie banks are pretty much on the ball they stopped the transaction before it went through.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

So is @Gu~ still on his honeymoon or is he jus not gonna post here anymore. Hes losing a ton of customers. Couple buddies on IG are stopping running gps gear too. Sucks how all this went down. I'm pulling the cnc clone. Smoked a tester this morning after 5 day hang. Of the seed mom. Very disappointed in the high. Nose and taste are there. But that's it. I dont even think a long cure will help the high. Super super disappointed. Especially the way it yielded. So now ima have qp of shitty herb... but on a good note. Harvested Tang Pow x Goji OG, SunniD OG. Yield sucks but 100% on me. 1gal pot, light was really far from the plant for the first 3 weeks of flower. But nose and trich coverage is on point. Smells identical to the jug of Sunni D in the fridge. Sour orange tangish goji nose. Lookn forward to smoking it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

I don't understand why these US bank's don't just accept paypal, anyone can start a paypal account they are real ez to setup...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

They tried to use my card at some website called fashionnova.com... definitely not my style lol. I really doubt GPS has anything to do with it but this will get added to the reasons I _probably_ wont b copping anymore gear from GP


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> They tried to use my card at some website called fashionnova.com... definitely not my style lol. I really doubt GPS has anything to do with it but this will get added to the reasons I _probably_ wont b copping anymore gear from GP


You sure you weren't buying another pair of croch-less panties?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So is @Gu~ still on his honeymoon or is he jus not gonna post here anymore. Hes losing a ton of customers. Couple buddies on IG are stopping running gps gear too. Sucks how all this went down. I'm pulling the cnc clone. Smoked a tester this morning after 5 day hang. Of the seed mom. Very disappointed in the high. Nose and taste are there. But that's it. I dont even think a long cure will help the high. Super super disappointed. Especially the way it yielded. So now ima have qp of shitty herb... but on a good note. Harvested Tang Pow x Goji OG, SunniD OG. Yield sucks but 100% on me. 1gal pot, light was really far from the plant for the first 3 weeks of flower. But nose and trich coverage is on point. Smells identical to the jug of Sunni D in the fridge. Sour orange tangish goji nose. Lookn forward to smoking it.


Damn for real YT? My CnC #1 looked *a lot* like yours and Ive been holding out high hope fer her.. On a scale of 1-10 where the high come in at?

keep us posted again in a few days



Yodaweed said:


> You sure you weren't buying anotherpair of croch-less panties?


That was a one time thing.. it was your moms birthday and I wanted to get her something special


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Man you are one butt hurt lil bitch, voiced my opinion and you come back this this garbage grow the fuck up kid.


LOL butthurt or just have far more experience and don't talk out of my ass? I am not in the least angry or upset by anything you have ever said. More like laughing at how retarded most of it is. You can't see how stupid your comment is to most of us with real long term experience growing and breeding cannabis? Is that why this is all you could come up with for a rebuttal?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn for real YT? My CnC #1 looked *a lot* like yours and Ive been holding out high hope fer her.. On a scale of 1-10 where the high come in at?
> 
> keep us posted again in a few days
> 
> ...


Honestly the high is bad. Like 3 or 4. And it's really not wet wet. But I dont think it will matter either way. I'm hoping a 30 day cure will change it. But I jus dont see it improving that much. The nose is down right loud AF. And nice. Yield is above average. But none of that matters when the high isnt there. I scoped it this morning. I'd say 30% amber, 65-70% cloudy. Jus about right. For my tastes. But its jus not there. Idk if it needed to go way over 70. But after smoking it this morning during wake n bake. I smoked a bowl of something else afterwards. It was bad enough I'm pulling the clone that's 20+ days in.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Honestly the high is bad. Like 3 or 4. And it's really not wet wet. But I dont think it will matter either way. I'm hoping a 30 day cure will change it. But I jus dont see it improving that much. The nose is down right loud AF. And nice. Yield is above average. But none of that matters when the high isnt there. I scoped it this morning. I'd say 30% amber, 65-70% cloudy. Jus about right. For my tastes. But its jus not there. Idk if it needed to go way over 70. But after smoking it this morning during wake n bake. I smoked a bowl of something else afterwards. It was bad enough I'm pulling the clone that's 20+ days in.


That's exactly why i just turned a whole plant into concentrates, the high was weak af.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That's exactly why i just turned a whole plant into concentrates, the high was weak af.


Yeah prob what I'll do. I jus hate to throw a entire qp in the hash bin.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So is @Gu~ still on his honeymoon or is he jus not gonna post here anymore. Hes losing a ton of customers. Couple buddies on IG are stopping running gps gear too. Sucks how all this went down. I'm pulling the cnc clone. Smoked a tester this morning after 5 day hang. Of the seed mom. Very disappointed in the high. Nose and taste are there. But that's it. I dont even think a long cure will help the high. Super super disappointed. Especially the way it yielded. So now ima have qp of shitty herb... but on a good note. Harvested Tang Pow x Goji OG, SunniD OG. Yield sucks but 100% on me. 1gal pot, light was really far from the plant for the first 3 weeks of flower. But nose and trich coverage is on point. Smells identical to the jug of Sunni D in the fridge. Sour orange tangish goji nose. Lookn forward to smoking it.





blowincherrypie said:


> Damn for real YT? My CnC #1 looked *a lot* like yours and Ive been holding out high hope fer her.. On a scale of 1-10 where the high come in at?
> 
> keep us posted again in a few days
> 
> ...


If you have more cnc seeds I would pop them. Mine is turning out amazing. Very greasy/gooey. I chopped this ones sister this weekend, just a small dab size chunk of scissor hash lit me up!

 

Btw I've missed the last hundred or so pages, if there's anything important I've missed let me know please.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If you have more cnc seeds I would pop them. Mine is turning out amazing. Vet greasy/gooey. I chopped this ones sister this weekend, just a small dab size chunk of scissor hash lit me up!
> 
> View attachment 4212440 View attachment 4212441
> 
> Btw I've missed the last hundred or so pages, if there's anything important I've missed let me know please.


NICE!!


----------



## west23 (Oct 8, 2018)

I received 2 replacement from cannaventure seeds for my animal cookies I got from gps now that’s how you do business


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ffs add me to the list of people who have been payofixed..
> 
> almost $200 charge on a card Ive only used with GPS


Same here. Messed up my card As a diamond level purchaser. I will no longer purchase


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.
> 
> Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


This makes the most sense then not GPS. Don't think anyone from there is rolling around SE Asia racking up charges...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If you have more cnc seeds I would pop them. Mine is turning out amazing. Vet greasy/gooey. I chopped this ones sister this weekend, just a small dab size chunk of scissor hash lit me up!
> 
> View attachment 4212440 View attachment 4212441
> 
> Btw I've missed the last hundred or so pages, if there's anything important I've missed let me know please.


I've run jus about every strain that gps has offered. Clear back to the monster cookie crosses. I truly havent been too awful impressed. I mean I've found a few worth running again. Like obs smd pebble pusher. But the tang pow x goji took place of my obs mother. Dont get me wrong I'm not saying there isnt good plants to be had and found. But i gotta get off this stardawg. I've had my full of SD for awhile. I may come back to GPS but not in the near future. Not till a different male is being used or something.


----------



## chatttimes (Oct 8, 2018)

west23 said:


> I received 2 replacement from cannaventure seeds for my animal cookies I got from gps now that’s how you do business


Fak! what was wrong with the Animal Cookies......i got a few...or more....packs from GPS.......


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't understand why these US bank's don't just accept paypal, anyone can start a paypal account they are real ez to setup...


One who just started his own website to buy direct is using PayPal...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> My card was used in China. I think other people here have stated their cards were used in Asian countries. Payofix is located in Singapore and their signing bank is located in China. I guess this is me defending GPS even though I really don't want to. Why would GPS steal from their own customers? Why would an American credit card scam buy goods from China exclusively? I think we would be seeing charges from Brighton Colorado if it were GPS.
> 
> Edit: Maybe GPS is at fault with some sort of unforeseen security leak that has made them and us a target. Usually though, the vendor has nothing to do with your card information. All of that is sent and handled by the third party processing company supposedly sent through a secure encryption tunnel.


I use a prepaid card for all my online purchases and have been happy . I usually just put on it what I need so there's no xtra money to be lost.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 8, 2018)

@whytewidow you got some of Nspectas gear started yet?If so what are you running?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I need a cut of that WC


Honestly bro the cake is fire but that gg is just rediculous.it has perfect structure.leaf to calyx ratio is off rhe chain.makes trimming super easy.shit bulks up like crazy and the potency is just a tad weaker than the cake.
The cake is very nice just takes a week longer to finish and is super finicky on nutes.alot of growers that run her take a while to dial it in.
That's why I laugh when people say oh u got these cuts so you automatically have nice looking stuff.thats bullshit.to get the cake dialed in has been a challenge.

As far as knock out strain and straight diesel the Adub takes the crown.it is legit the strongest shit I have ever grown.beautiful bag appeal like a light tan white color covered in small trichs.not a heavy yielder but I intend to back cross her to the ecsd cut i just got and hunt one that yields better but still has the same potency.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run jus about every strain that goes has offered. Clear back to the monster cookie crosses. I truly havent been too awful impressed. I mean I've found a few worth running again. Like obs smd pebble pusher. But the tang pow x goji took place of my obs mother. Dont get me wrong I'm not saying there isnt good plants to be had and found. But i gotta get off this stardawg. I've had my full of SD for awhile. I may come back to GPS but not in the near future. Not till a different male is being used or something.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That's why I laugh when people say oh u got these cuts so you automatically have nice looking stuff.thats bullshit.to get the cake dialed in has been a challenge.
> 
> As far as knock out strain and straight diesel the Adub takes the crown.it is legit the strongest shit I have ever grown.beautiful bag appeal like a light tan white color covered in small trichs.not a heavy yielder but I intend to back cross her to the ecsd cut i just got and hunt ine that yields better but still has the same potency.


Yeah that is cookie and hybrids on some phenos. OGKB leaners are the worse it seems, never grown the cut, but every pheno I get you can easily tell its a OGKB pheno by how retarded it looks. I have no problems growing it organically in soil, but definitely did when adding extra long term release organic ferts. I would never grow OGKB phenos in a hydro set up as it would be so annoying seeing how all OGKB reacted in a more amended soil compared to hundreds of other phenos. So finicky I don't and won't even bother breeding with it as it is the last thing I want a customer to have to deal with that isn't a seasoned grower. The only thing it has going for it is terp profile *period.* The terp profile is unique and amazing worth preserving, but it has shit yield, awful vigor, and literally looks like it was just born wrong. I thought I was growing fuckin cabbage in veg the first few times. The high can be found in countless other strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> One who just started his own website to buy direct is using PayPal...


The problem with PayPal is that if they get any word it had to with seeds, mj, or even mj paraphernalia. They will freeze your shit up. And lock you from having access to it.


----------



## west23 (Oct 8, 2018)

chatttimes said:


> Fak! what was wrong with the Animal Cookies......i got a few...or more....packs from GPS.......


Bro they didn’t germ at all I even sent gu a picture of the pale seeds that weren’t ready cannaventure made it right tho I didn’t receive animal cookies I received to other strains good business man


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The problem with PayPal is that if they get any word it had to with seeds, mj, or even mj paraphernalia. They will freeze your shit up. And lock you from having access to it.


Yep I knew that.hoping it last for him tho


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow you got some of Nspectas gear started yet?If so what are you running?


Yeah I have two chem 91s going. One in flower. Threw a few nanners mid plant. Which the chen 91 does have herm probs. Pulled em. Havent seen anymore. And I have one I veg that is jus ridiculous stank and structure. Both indi dom. 

This is the one in flower. Has same nose as the one in veg. But the one in veg is 3 times stronger smelling. And has a blue tint to it. 

#1
   


#2 in veg
   

And I have some shoreline testers going, 3 magic cake, two Dr. Grape from kendog. Extra clones of a sherb x(NL#5 x blueberry) so unless one of them in veg is a keeper. I'll be popping alot more stuff here very soon.


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 8, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @whytewidow you got some of Nspectas gear started yet?If so what are you running?


I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to chime in and say I got some purple urkle s1 growing from CSI and I am happy with my girls so far. I'm patiently waiting for him to release his new stuff.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

west23 said:


> Bro they didn’t germ at all I even sent gu a picture of the pale seeds that weren’t ready cannaventure made it right tho I didn’t receive animal cookies I received to other strains good business man


Wish I could get replacements for my lvtk. Only 1 outta 6 beans popped.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to chime in and say I got some purple urkle s1 growing from CSI and I am happy with my girls so far. I'm patiently waiting for him to release his new stuff.


Those are prob what I'm popping next. The urkles, mendo purps, pine tar kush, and 79 xmas bud.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to chime in and say I got some purple urkle s1 growing from CSI and I am happy with my girls so far. I'm patiently waiting for him to release his new stuff.


I have some star pupil x goji OG going. One lime green pheno and one pinkish red pheno. The red pheno is very early in flower and jus dumping frost. Both have nice big afghani leaves.

Reddish/pink pheno appears to be a star pupil leaner.
      

Lime green pheno. Possible goji leaner.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Lurpin said:


> I know you didn't ask me, but I wanted to chime in and say I got some purple urkle s1 growing from CSI and I am happy with my girls so far. I'm patiently waiting for him to release his new stuff.


They in flower yet or still vegging?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have two chem 91s going. One in flower. Threw a few nanners mid plant. Which the chen 91 does have herm probs. Pulled em. Havent seen anymore. And I have one I veg that is jus ridiculous stank and structure. Both indi dom.
> 
> This is the one in flower. Has same nose as the one in veg. But the one in veg is 3 times stronger smelling. And has a blue tint to it.
> 
> ...


That #2 untrained? I luv when they have that structure.. Looks fire!



whytewidow said:


> I have some star pupil x goji OG going. One lime green pheno and one pinkish red pheno. The red pheno is very early in flower and jus dumping frost. Both have nice big afghani leaves.
> 
> Reddish/pink pheno appears to be a star pupil leaner.
> View attachment 4212503 View attachment 4212504 View attachment 4212506 View attachment 4212507 View attachment 4212508 View attachment 4212510 View attachment 4212511
> ...


That shit look like its gonna b one big ass donkey D!

You do MegaCrop all the way thru? whats your ppm schedule?

Im gonna swap in some kelp4less bloom pack the last 4-5 weeks on the next round and peep the difference.



Swampjack said:


> Same here. Messed up my card As a diamond level purchaser. I will no longer purchase


You got charged today also? fkn crazy


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That #2 untrained? I luv when they have that structure.. Looks fire!


Yeah both are. I always run first seed run natural. Pulled the CnC and put her under the shitty light for now. With magnum opus garbage behind it. 

Cookies n Chem and magnum opus 
 

Csi Chem 91 hermie pheno lol these are from like 45 mins ago. She starting to get some stronger nose to her.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That #2 untrained? I luv when they have that structure.. Looks fire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah megacrop from start to finish. I have no idea on ppm. I dont check ppms or ph. But the most I've went was 5.5 grams per gallon, and 5ml of calimagic, my max usually is 5 grams mc, 1 gram of their pk boost and 3.5 ml calimagic ig needed. I feed every watering. Depending on where they are at in flower usually every day. Then when they start slowing down drinking towards the end of flower they get str8 tap water. Right outta faucet. Till chop. At first I checked ph and ppm then once I figured out what it was gonna fall at, at each amount of megacrop i jus stopped with ppm and ph.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Everything usually stays pretty green all the way through. Minus the one in the far left back. Its 28 months old in a 1gal. I need to cut a clone and toss the mother shes so thick she is literally flowering in the middle of her lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah megacrop from start to finish. I have no idea on ppm. I dont check ppms or ph. But the most I've went was 5.5 grams per gallon, and 5ml of calimagic, my max usually is 5 grams mc, 1 gram of *their pk boost *and 3.5 ml calimagic ig needed. I feed every watering. Depending on where they are at in flower usually every day. Then when they start slowing down drinking towards the end of flower they get str8 tap water. Right outta faucet. Till chop. At first I checked ph and ppm then once I figured out what it was gonna fall at, at each amount of megacrop i jus stopped with ppm and ph.


U talkin about their "bud explosion"? Ive been really happy with MC but wanna see how a little less N and a bit more PK compares.. Cant wait to c what the new formula can do


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I have two chem 91s going. One in flower. Threw a few nanners mid plant. Which the chen 91 does have herm probs. Pulled em. Havent seen anymore. And I have one I veg that is jus ridiculous stank and structure. Both indi dom.
> 
> This is the one in flower. Has same nose as the one in veg. But the one in veg is 3 times stronger smelling. And has a blue tint to it.
> 
> ...


Im looking forward to see how you're 91s turn out , those from CSI? I finally got some coming. Everybody that selfs the chems out calls them s1 generation, but a lot of people believe the chems originally came from an accidental self pollination( even though there was a male,supposedly) which would make the next gen s2's. What ya think?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> U talkin about their "bud explosion"? Ive been really happy with MC but wanna see how a little less N and a bit more PK compares.. Cant wait to c what the new formula can do


I think he jus called pk boost. It's a small gold bag. Ziplock top. I cant remember bc I threw the bag away. I keep all my stuff in Tupperware so it doesnt get nasty from the humidity. It def could use less N. I've found while using the pk boost or whatever they call it. I can back the mc dry weight back which also backs N down. But it also backs alot of other stuff down that it needs for flower. But I've harvested both with flush and without. Like feed and then chop the next day. The flush tastes a little smoother. But I havent had any probs with chopping at anytime either. Which I like. They're not organic but close enough for me.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Im looking forward to see how you're 91s turn out , those from CSI? I finally got some coming. Everybody that selfs the chems out calls them s1 generation, but a lot of people believe the chems originally came from an accidental self pollination( even though there was a male,supposedly) which would make the next gen s2's. What ya think?


Yeah they are from CSI. I believe the bagseed found were all fems. In the dogbud. So no male needed. But no one really knows but the dude who grew them. I believe it hermed. He found em popped em. The rest is chemstory.


----------



## Lurpin (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They in flower yet or still vegging?


Still vegging. I'll veg them for about 5 more weeks and then flip them.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 8, 2018)

I asked pbudmike per the hermie issue, even though he didn't make those specific ones. He might know. We'll see if he gets back. Dude can grow, for sure and seems like after my own heard, mainly always ChemD, 91, SkunkVa, pretty shots, imho


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think he jus called ok boost. It's a small gold bag. Ziplock top. I cant remember bc I threw the bag away. I keep all my stuff in Tupperware so it doesnt get nasty from the humidity. It def could use less N. I've found while using the pk boost or whatever they call it. I can back the mc sry weight back which also backs N down. *But it also backs alot of other stuff down that it needs for flower*. But I've harvested both with flush and without. Like feed and then chop the next day. The flush tastes a little smoother. But I havent had any probs with chopping at anytime either. Which I like. They're not organic but close enough for me.


Check out the bloom pack I was talking about.. I usually finish the last 2-3 weeks with it but am gonna start it sooner in flower this time.. Its quality stuff

https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/bloom-pack/


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 8, 2018)

led1k said:


> Grew up in Bellingham. You near?


No, im in yakima.


Chunky Stool said:


> Humidity in the pacific northwest has been very high the last couple of weeks.
> Not sure why his humidity is so low -- but it has nothing to do with living in the PNW.


It didnt start trickling until this tsaturday afternoon like at sunset. It was sunny with a mix of clouds. I was working outside and had to take my sweater off. It was like 70.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I asked pbudmike per the hermie issue, even though he didn't make those specific ones. He might know. We'll see if he gets back. Dude can grow, for sure and seems like after my own heard, mainly always ChemD, 91, SkunkVa, pretty shots, imho


We follow each other on IG. He def has the chems dialed in lol. Some beautiful plants.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Check out the bloom pack I was talking about.. I usually finish the last 2-3 weeks with it but am gonna start it sooner in flower this time.. Its quality stuff
> 
> https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/bloom-pack/


Do you use all 3 packs? I see they have early, mid, and late bloom. You use it with MC, in flower?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> U talkin about their "bud explosion"? Ive been really happy with MC but wanna see how a little less N and a bit more PK compares.. Cant wait to c what the new formula can do


You need fo get some MKP, Monpotassium Phosphate. Add that to the MC as desired to boost P and K in flower.

Monopotassium Phosphate Fertilizer 0-52-34 100% Water Soluble Hydroponics"Greenway Biotech Brand" 5 Pounds https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCS99YG/

Stuff is awesome.

2lb lasted me a couple of years.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Do you use all 3 packs? I see they have early, mid, and late bloom. You use it with MC, in flower?


For the most part Im pretty happy with MC and the price is amazing for what it provides so I use MC in veg and most of bloom and have just finished with the "bloom pack". I cut the MC completely and use about half Tsp of the bloom pack in its place.. I see they have a late bloom pack now which I may check out when I get low with what I have.. My lb has lasted a lot longer than I thought it would



Michael Huntherz said:


> Jis
> 
> You need fo get some MKP, Monpotassium Phosphate. Add that to the MC as desired to boost P and K in flower.
> 
> ...


interesting... I might have to check that one out


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

I agree with you whytewidow they hermed and selfed those original seeds, I think any selfed seed from any original chem clone is S2, just my opinion but like you said we don't know what really happened. On another note , ive noticed you and a lot of other folks using the MC nutes, they as cheap as jacks? I was gonna try Jacks, but these MC nutes, IDK now, decisions


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I agree with you whytewidow they hermed and selfed those original seeds, I think any selfed seed from any original chem clone is S2, just my opinion but like you said we don't know what really happened. On another note , ive noticed you and a lot of other folks using the MC nutes, they as cheap as jacks? I was gonna try Jacks, but these MC nutes, IDK now, decisions


I used Jacks a few rounds and prefer MC.. and its cheaper!! Literally cant go wrong


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2018)

Cali cannon and dreamcatcher flower shots. Little over a month in bloom. Very kind flowers. Flowering in a 3x3 under timber 4 vs.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think he jus called pk boost. It's a small gold bag. Ziplock top. I cant remember bc I threw the bag away. I keep all my stuff in Tupperware so it doesnt get nasty from the humidity. It def could use less N. I've found while using the pk boost or whatever they call it. I can back the mc dry weight back which also backs N down. But it also backs alot of other stuff down that it needs for flower. But I've harvested both with flush and without. Like feed and then chop the next day. The flush tastes a little smoother. But I havent had any probs with chopping at anytime either. Which I like. They're not organic but close enough for me.


I mix it up in flower :- cal mag first 1ml/l
Then pk 13/14, will be bud explosion once i buy more lol 1ml/l
Then I add my cannazyme if I feel it needs 0.5ml/l
Then top up megacrop to desired eC/ppm.

Ph is stable as fuck, almost never have to adjust. Unless I wanna hit some different numbers on the drift. I love how simple it is.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> NICE!!


Thanks buddy. I forgot to mention, she has smelled like cream all through flower. Definitely a cookies and cream leaner.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Cali cannon and dreamcatcher flower shots. Little over a month in bloom. Very kind flowers. Flowering in a 3x3 under timber 4 vs. View attachment 4212582 View attachment 4212583


Frosty, be a good one to snap a picture of in the dark with a bright flash, make her glow!


----------



## macsnax (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run jus about every strain that gps has offered. Clear back to the monster cookie crosses. I truly havent been too awful impressed. I mean I've found a few worth running again. Like obs smd pebble pusher. But the tang pow x goji took place of my obs mother. Dont get me wrong I'm not saying there isnt good plants to be had and found. But i gotta get off this stardawg. I've had my full of SD for awhile. I may come back to GPS but not in the near future. Not till a different male is being used or something.


I hear ya man. It doesn't look like you have any shortage of good genetics around your place anyway. Your sunny d and the blueberry cross have me drooling from your smell descriptions.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 8, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Thanks buddy. I forgot to mention, she has smelled like cream all through flower. Definitely a cookies and cream leaner.


How long u let her go?


----------



## Philip-O (Oct 8, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> You need fo get some MKP, Monpotassium Phosphate. Add that to the MC as desired to boost P and K in flower.
> 
> Monopotassium Phosphate Fertilizer 0-52-34 100% Water Soluble Hydroponics"Greenway Biotech Brand" 5 Pounds https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HCS99YG/
> 
> ...


At what ratio do you mix the MP fertilizer with the MC?


----------



## macsnax (Oct 8, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> How long u let her go?


The pics are from day 68, just a few days ago. Her sis got the axe on day 68, and it was a touch early. I'm trying to break up my little greenhouse harvest, I've been so damn busy lately. I think I'll probably chop her in the next week or so, will put up some nice nug shots.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't understand why these US bank's don't just accept paypal, anyone can start a paypal account they are real ez to setup...


It’s a federal crime, PayPal assists the federal government in prosecution. Money ends up frozen forever and then confiscated by the federal government. Then you get charged with wire fraud and all kinds of other money crime shit. Sounds fun right?


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Frosty, be a good one to snap a picture of in the dark with a bright flash, make her glow!


I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s a federal crime, PayPal assists the federal government in prosecution. Money ends up frozen forever and then confiscated by the federal government. Then you get charged with wire fraud and all kinds of other money crime shit. Sounds fun right?


Cannaventure accepts pay pal. Lol.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 8, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Cannaventure accepts pay pal. Lol.


For now, until PayPal catches wind of what they sell. Happens all the time.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> For now, until PayPal catches wind of what they sell. Happens all the time.


Fair enough.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s a federal crime, PayPal assists the federal government in prosecution. Money ends up frozen forever and then confiscated by the federal government. Then you get charged with wire fraud and all kinds of other money crime shit. Sounds fun right?


That is good to know, will not be starting a paypal anytime soon . Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That is good to know, will not be starting a paypal anytime soon . Thanks for the heads up .


And dont use a fucking bank. People are wayyyyyyyy too comfortable these days. You can catch the same charges using credit cards and shit too. Wire fraud and everything else is no joke. Your local cops may not care but that new fed trying to get promotions and cases under his belt sure do. We are lucky on one end and that is they have wayyy too much other shit to deal with. Keep overgrowing these faggots and using cash as way to get around unjust laws as our founding fathers intended. They were gangsters to the fullest.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The problem with PayPal is that if they get any word it had to with seeds, mj, or even mj paraphernalia. They will freeze your shit up. And lock you from having access to it.


Agree PayPal locked me up after buying some seeds from Maine, working again now but be extra discrete if using them..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Agree PayPal locked me up after buying some seeds from Maine, working again now but be extra discrete if using them..


Yup all of these electronic money companies roll over for the feds just like all these messaging apps everyone thinks are so sly. When the feds come knocking and threatening with massive lists of charges on these companies for not cooperating they all fold.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've used PayPal a few times, last was at labyrinth out of WA I think. Hmmm hope nothing comes of it!


I was talking more about like a distributor level of money coming in and going out. Something that would be worth that kind of attention.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've run jus about every strain that gps has offered. Clear back to the monster cookie crosses. I truly havent been too awful impressed. I mean I've found a few worth running again. Like obs smd pebble pusher. But the tang pow x goji took place of my obs mother. Dont get me wrong I'm not saying there isnt good plants to be had and found. But i gotta get off this stardawg. I've had my full of SD for awhile. I may come back to GPS but not in the near future. Not till a different male is being used or something.


I'm honored to know a pollen chuck by this old boy is providing some quality smoke and I'm excited to pop some more of those sunny d og. I got a goji pheno but I wanted one of those orange phenos too lol. 

I plan on f2 the sunny d og plus I'm gonna make the same cross but this time it will be a goji male and a tangerine power female. Once I get beans from both of those I'm gonna find a nice orange pheno like you got and see if I can put a little more chunk on her. 

Thanks again for running her and giving your opinion @whytewidow it is awesome to see what others get from these beans


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I was talking more about like a distributor level of money coming in and going out. Something that would be worth that kind of attention.


Big fish , I gotcha , but I'm always wondering and thinking is there any way or reason they would come after me, sux that we even have that thought in our head. As the older generation dies off and the younger one fills in, it will change!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> For now, until PayPal catches wind of what they sell. Happens all the time.


Yea something happened had zero issues for couple years then pop!! Snapped me out of my complacent haze then the GP Mail issue rocketed it home for me....


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup mailing system is changing due to analog imports. Impossible to combat but they are so fuckin stupid and hard headed they will try for a long time just like any prohibition. Funny thing is sit in a room with them and they all know its pointless.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Honestly bro the cake is fire but that gg is just rediculous.it has perfect structure.leaf to calyx ratio is off rhe chain.makes trimming super easy.shit bulks up like crazy and the potency is just a tad weaker than the cake.
> The cake is very nice just takes a week longer to finish and is super finicky on nutes.alot of growers that run her take a while to dial it in.
> That's why I laugh when people say oh u got these cuts so you automatically have nice looking stuff.thats bullshit.to get the cake dialed in has been a challenge.
> 
> As far as knock out strain and straight diesel the Adub takes the crown.it is legit the strongest shit I have ever grown.beautiful bag appeal like a light tan white color covered in small trichs.not a heavy yielder but I intend to back cross her to the ecsd cut i just got and hunt one that yields better but still has the same potency.


The original ECSD or selected offspring?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The original ECSD or selected offspring?


The ECSD,I got it from someone that a couple people here know of but i aint saying no names,Cool ass dude,Not to many folks in the world left like that,He also sent me THE 91 Chem skunkVA and katsu Bubba kush.All 3 are definitely a nice addition to the garden.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The ECSD,I got it from someone that a couple people here know of but i aint saying no names,Cool ass dude,Not to many folks in the world left like that,He also sent me THE 91 Chem skunkVA and katsu Bubba kush.All 3 are definitely a nice addition to the garden.


Damn you! Lol , I need the ECSD , you gathering so many you gonna need help keeping em going! You one lucky dog


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

The Hurricane gonna effect you down there Heisen?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> The Hurricane gonna effect you down there Heisen?


He might go out and have some drinks like me.

Edit: Wait he's runnin hydro in FL I don't need any power for my shit he might be a little more anxious.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He might go out and have some drinks like me.
> 
> Edit: Wait he's runnin hydro in FL I don't need any power for my shit he might be a little more anxious.


If he was aero he would be , but he's dwc


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

But how many days does he have? Even my clones have at least 8. It's still hot there standing water and root rot are mother fucker. He probably has a nice generator set up though.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> But how many days does he have? Even my clones have at least 8. He probably has a nice generator set up though.


If he don't have one he might better get one, might be out of power for a few days. They at least need some aeration or they'll root rot/drown and damn they so close too.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If he don't have one he might better get one, might be out of power for a few days. They at least need some aeration or they'll root rot/drown and damn they so close too.


Dude spent like 20k building out that out building didn’t he? So he probably thought of things like that , and I’m pretty sure I remember a post about the generator he put in


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

You guys really need to stop posting which banks take PP.

If someone asks, send them a PM


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Dude spent like 20k building out that out building didn’t he? So he probably thought of things like that , and I’m pretty sure I remember a post about the generator he put in


Nah he ain't dumb, but situations like those are where it pays off to share those genetics.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If he don't have one he might better get one, might be out of power for a few days. They at least need some aeration or they'll root rot/drown and damn they so close too.


It's okay if the worse happens we will help him rebuild. It's Florida.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys really need to stop posting which banks take PP.
> 
> If someone asks, send them a PM


Exactly what I was thinking but everyone is instagram state of mind these days /shrug. I remember when I was really young making fun of this sort of thing and one day a family member turned to me and said, "respect those people we all need cannon fodder." I salute now.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys really need to stop posting which banks take PP.
> 
> If someone asks, send them a PM


Good looking out, Didn't even cross my mind!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Exactly what I was thinking but everyone is instagram state of mind these days /shrug. I remember when I was really young making fun of this sort of thing and one day a family member turned to me and said, "respect those people we all need cannon fodder." I salute now.


Yep. They discreetly post payment instructions for reason. PPs got a sharp eye out for this shit now. Not long ago a seller had his acct locked because some dumbass wrote "seeds" in the notes. He lost thousands.

And no one wants to see their favorite banks take a hit. Well, I suppose some people might, but most don't.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yep. They discreetly post payment instructions for reason. PPs got a sharp eye out for this shit now. Not long ago a seller had his acct locked because some dumbass wrote "seeds" in the notes. He lost thousands.
> 
> And no one wants to see their favorite banks take a hit. Well, I suppose some people might, but most don't.



What if somebody has you quoted and you wanna take it down?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 8, 2018)

Philip-O said:


> At what ratio do you mix the MP fertilizer with the MC?


It depends what your target P is! I don’t use Mega Crop, I make my own mix of stuff by doing the math necessary to figure it out.
I target N at 200 and my current formula’s N-P-K is 10-8-14, from beginning to end, not far from MC, so I would just do the math to bring the P up to 8. Excess K is rarely a problem (at least in hydro) unless it is way off the scale, so I don’t sweat it too much, but I do calculate all the things rigorously when I make new stock solutions. I can post my current recipe, if you like.

You must learn to do the maths, it is sort of a pain in the butt at first. I could calculate a dose with MC for y’all...give me a bit. I actually forgot how high the K is in Mega Crop, maybe that’s pushing it to add MKP, I dunno, but most P boosters in the market have a fair amount of MKP in them, from what I have seen, I bet it would be fine.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What if somebody has you quoted and you wanna take it down?


hmmm, I"m not sure. I "think" you both need to delete your posts. Or you ask Gen to take care of it.

I wouldn't stress over it. This thread moves fast. If nothing else, just let it get buried in the chatter.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> He might go out and have some drinks like me.
> 
> Edit: Wait he's runnin hydro in FL I don't need any power for my shit he might be a little more anxious.


Dude im sweating balls,I got 3 weeks left on a 4x10 and new rooted cuts just hit DWC plus the new ape signals,I lose power for more than 3 days i can go without lights but not air to the roots.I just checked my generator cause i havnt had to use it in 11 years.Its fuked lol.So yeah im abpout 50 miles from where the projected center is supposed to hit,Plus my boat is down at the marina and it to big to put onn a trailer.so i have alot going on.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> hmmm, I"m not sure. I "think" you both need to delete your posts. Or you ask Gen to take care of it.
> 
> I wouldn't stress over it. This thread moves fast. If nothing else, just let it get buried in the chatter.


I did mine but cant do nothing bout his. DELETE man! Another thing that puzzles me , when i put there email in , it pretty much says it all, they don't have you send it to a front.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys really need to stop posting which banks take PP.
> 
> If someone asks, send them a PM


Lawd dont you got an old 70s sitcom to be watching or some cats to be tending to.You can bet your last bottle of Dr.Guertin's Nerve syrup if people here know about them banks, people with badges do also.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Nah he ain't dumb, but situations like those are where it pays off to share those genetics.


Oh trust me i keep backups safe and sound,God made dirt and dirt dont hurt.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I did mine but cant do nothing bout his. DELETE man! Another thing that puzzles me , when i put there email in , it pretty much says it all, they don't have you send it to a front.


I don't think they're the only one but they're all flying under the wire somehow. 
Either way, its always been kind of an unspoken general rule not to post about payment info or shipping methods.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude im sweating balls,I got 3 weeks left on a 4x10 and new rooted cuts just hit DWC plus the new ape signals,I lose power for more than 3 days i can go without lights but not air to the roots.I just checked my generator cause i havnt had to use it in 11 years.Its fuked lol.So yeah im abpout 50 miles from where the projected center is supposed to hit,Plus my boat is down at the marina and it to big to put onn a trailer.so i have alot going on.


Is the boat insured? If so fuck the boat I say go get a gene and fuel to keep it going


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Oh trust me i keep backups safe and sound,God made dirt and dirt dont hurt.


Me too, but if I'd known I'd drive down and gave you my gen, for some cuts of course! Hahaha but nah joking aside man be safe down there.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Oh trust me i keep backups safe and sound,God made dirt and dirt dont hurt.


Amen lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lawd dont you got an old 70s sitcom to be watching or some cats to be tending to.You can bet your last bottle of Dr.Guertin's Nerve syrup if people here know about them banks, people with badges do also.


Do you have a single original comeback? Its like verbally sparring with 10yr old. 
You're not only boring but lowering the collective IQ of this entire thread to that of a bowl of pubes.
So sorry for looking out. Didn't mean to disrupt the Hiesen show. I'll let you get a back to....whatever it is you do


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Haha, bowl of pubes, lol , love it!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do you have a single original comeback? Its like verbally sparring with 10yr old.
> You're not only boring but lowering the collective IQ of this entire thread to that of a bowl of pubes.
> So sorry for looking out. Didn't mean to disrupt the Hiesen show. I'll let you get a back to....whatever it is you do


Haters gon hate,ainters gon aint


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Is the boat insured? If so fuck the boat I say go get a gene and fuel to keep it going


yeah its insured,gens are sold out everywhere within 500 miles of here.worst case scenario i have some DC pumps on the boat.I can flood and drain the buckets for a few days till power comes back on.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah its insured,gens are sold out everywhere within 500 miles of here.worst case scenario i have some DC pumps on the boat.I can flood and drain the buckets for a few days till power comes back on.


You not got no DC aeration pumps for the live wells


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 8, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Do you have a single original comeback? Its like verbally sparring with 10yr old.
> You're not only boring but lowering the collective IQ of this entire thread to that of a bowl of pubes.
> So sorry for looking out. Didn't mean to disrupt the Hiesen show. I'll let you get a back to....whatever it is you do


This thread's turned into a circle-jerk over HeisenDouche and his subpar growroom and gardening practices, with the aforementioned moron now acting more holier-than-thou than ever. Have you noticed all the veteran growers have left the GP thread and moved onto other parts of the site/started their own topics? I'll be taking my leave as well, but rest assured, Greenpoint still has a customer in me.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

They even make some for 9v batteries, they'll run off 12v battery just pull your car up and wire them up to your car


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Haha, bowl of pubes, lol , love it!


Terps on those are unreal. Imagine Chemdog and burnt plastic/crack. Best part is that it's not purple.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 8, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> This thread's turned into a circle-jerk over HeisenDouche and his subpar growroom and gardening practices, with the aforementioned moron now acting more holier-than-thou than ever. Have you noticed all the veteran growers have left the GP thread and moved onto other parts of the site/started their own topics? I'll be taking my leave as well, but rest assured, Greenpoint still has a customer in me.


It took me half the day to get through my inbox. Most are going to post their pics in other threads. 
This one is such buzzkill. 



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Terps on those are unreal. Imagine Chemdog and burnt plastic/crack. Best part is that it's not purple.


LMAO.


----------



## west23 (Oct 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Wish I could get replacements for my lvtk. Only 1 outta 6 beans popped.


You should contact him I’m sure he will take care of you too it’s worth a try


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 8, 2018)

west23 said:


> You should contact him I’m sure he will take care of you too it’s worth a try


I got them through GPS. And I dont want mail coming from a place that got snagged. I'm good I'll take my loss.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

west23 said:


> You should contact him I’m sure he will take care of you too it’s worth a try


Yeah didn't he replace some beans for other folks recently?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 8, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> This thread's turned into a circle-jerk over HeisenDouche and his subpar growroom and gardening practices, with the aforementioned moron now acting more holier-than-thou than ever. Have you noticed all the veteran growers have left the GP thread and moved onto other parts of the site/started their own topics? I'll be taking my leave as well, but rest assured, Greenpoint still has a customer in me.


Dude you don't even have a grow spot,You said it yourself lol,Your living at home with your moms.
And as far as people leaving did you not stop and think it might have something to do with the recent discoveries?You wouldn't even admit it and someone had to tell you straight up the dude got caught using fake pics.Several of them people have said there done with greenpoint.After the credit card fiascos,The S1 clusterfuk,The nuggets being taken,The trump pic,the fake pics and Your daddys lack of communication.Just put me on ignore man.Please
You'll took up 10 pages talking about dogs and no one said a fukin word.Dude post a few pictures of some dank and you haters come out like the plague.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 8, 2018)

I was referring to Rusty


----------



## west23 (Oct 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah didn't he replace some beans for other folks recently?


I believe so


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 9, 2018)

All but front left is greenpoint gear.
Little over 1 month flowering.
I got lucky as well. Popped 4 seeds and got 3 females.
Main colas are 24'' long. 

Back left is dreamcatcher
Back right is cali cannon
Front right is dreamcatcher
Front left is White widow from Msnl


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 9, 2018)

Alright fuckers what have I missed whileni was gone i think i left off on page 900 somthing hahaha


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Alright fuckers what have I missed whileni was gone i think i left off on page 900 somthing hahaha


Damn cold you missed a lot! Some nice pics, a long convo about dogs, gu using fake pics ,nugget system is gone with no heads up to use up what you had left, Heisen losing his shit a few times, he ripped up all his gps out the dwc, a real nice looking obs a few pages back. That pretty much catches you up haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 9, 2018)

￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼

Haha word , sounds like par for the course haha


Yea old smoke's room will be back up shortly
Now that the summer is gone and the long dark days are upon me lol


----------



## klx (Oct 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s a federal crime, PayPal assists the federal government in prosecution. Money ends up frozen forever and then confiscated by the federal government. Then you get charged with wire fraud and all kinds of other money crime shit. Sounds fun right?


Buy a black market paypal account and withdraw on the reg or buy a bank drop with scans and open a paypal account with that.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 9, 2018)

A few pics of my Greenpoint plants in the GH...

The Deputy is almost there, waiting for her to swell up a bit.. The GH is packed and will be nice to get her out of the way. Seeing as how I'm gonna have things going for a least a couple more weeks minimum.

Sky Dweller is probably gonna be the next after the deputy. I release some predator mites a few weeks back, made a f'n mess with all of the corn cob grit.
She has a strong Og, pine sol scent. The stretchiest plant I've ever grown, has been a real pain in the ass to deal with. Got a feeling she's gonna be some potent smoke though.

Night Rider has a powerful citrus lime cleaner kinda scent. I think she will be some excellent wake and bake weed from what I hear of her.. 

I think this will be my last big production from the GH. Getting tired of dealing with this much by myself, trimming is brutal and so time consuming. And it has been cutting into my fishing and hunting time the last few seasons. I'm going to build a little 6'x8' automated light dep box inside my GH for next year...in the planning stages.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> Haha word , sounds like par for the course haha
> Yea old smoke's room will be back up shortly
> Now that the summer is gone and the long dark days are upon me lol


Long time no see, dude. Welcome back to the ever-loving shitshow circus.

P.S. that was probably my OBS that got mentioned. (...like a bawse.) Honestly, though, I haven’t done it justice yet.


Cold$moke said:


> Alright fuckers what have I missed whileni was gone i think i left off on page 900 somthing hahaha


Nothing of value or significant importance has happened since you left, unless you bought some S1’s before the shit blew through the HVAC on that fiasco, if you are sitting on them write support, they are bunk. I can’t keep track of the timeline because I give too few fucks to try.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude im sweating balls,I got 3 weeks left on a 4x10 and new rooted cuts just hit DWC plus the new ape signals,I lose power for more than 3 days i can go without lights but not air to the roots.I just checked my generator cause i havnt had to use it in 11 years.Its fuked lol.So yeah im abpout 50 miles from where the projected center is supposed to hit,Plus my boat is down at the marina and it to big to put onn a trailer.so i have alot going on.


Double the dock lines and make sure the insurance is paid up and walk away from it.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Long time no see, dude. Welcome back to the ever-loving shitshow circus.
> 
> P.S. that was probably my OBS that got mentioned. (...like a bawse.) Honestly, though, I haven’t done it justice yet.
> 
> Nothing of value or significant importance has happened since you left, unless you bought some S1’s before the shit blew through the HVAC on that fiasco and are sitting on them. I can’t keep track of the timeline because I give too few fucks to try.


Haha i probably do have some of them s1s lmao


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they are from CSI. I believe the bagseed found were all fems. In the dogbud. So no male needed. But no one really knows but the dude who grew them. I believe it hermed. He found em popped em. The rest is chemstory.


There was talk that Chem or jb found a male out of those seeds and killed it thought I heard it on the pot Cast episode


----------



## numberfour (Oct 9, 2018)

All my Pioneer Kush are down and into jars for a cure
 
Left to right, #1, #4, #5

#4 has really caught my eye though

Also about to jar 2x Hibernates, with 2x Cowboy Cookie testers and harvest the forever lasting skypilot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm entertained by the shameless whores sucking up to Heisentard for free cuts. 

You know who you are...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm entertained by the shameless whores sucking up to Heisentard for free cuts.
> 
> You know who you are...


didn't know he was throwing cuts, lol, but you have to laugh. If they are free, they way folks kinda did the same thing to GPS for those 30$ auction nugget kill packs, are you surprised? You know, that no access to good stuff thing a guy keeps hearing about......for free........... What a knucklehead, er knuckle on the Copper Chem. I bent it twice thinkin I'd killed it. Not so. Flowered from seedling. Stinks and vigorous.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm entertained by the shameless whores sucking up to Heisentard for free cuts.
> 
> You know who you are...


+1


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

Excellent shots @slow drawl and @numberfour


----------



## THT (Oct 9, 2018)

More Bounty hunter spam


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm entertained by the shameless whores sucking up to Heisentard for free cuts.
> 
> You know who you are...


Id love to have a couple he just mentioned, but he ain't gonna share them sob's it'd cut into his bragging rights


----------



## THT (Oct 9, 2018)

Here is skydweller, it was topped during the stretch by accident by LST with a twist tie. At under 2 ft tall this is far from a stretchy pheno, mostly stardawg on the nose...


----------



## THT (Oct 9, 2018)

Bandit breath, not a great specimen.. bit too scrawny and one of the latest bloomers, also mostly stardawg on the nose.


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, the only reasons I went with GPS over other seed companies (good customer service and gold nugget rewards) have officially vanished.

Gu is now personally refusing to honor previously saved gold nuggets. Nuggets that were in NO WAY received through the purchase reward glitch are also being mass deleted with NO warning, NO recourse, and NO offer to redeem.

I really don’t like discussing things like this publicly, but I have already exhausted private options.

Also, I feel it is important this be brought to light for possible new customers, as a negative change in the GPS attitude toward customer service relations is definitely currently occurring.

It really is a shame. After over a year of exclusively GPS, I am now forced to move on to other more consistent, more reliable, and quite frankly, more honorable seed companies due to these recent, truly questionable business decisions.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 9, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Heisengrow is like a cancer to any good discussion or grow-log.
> First he attacks Gu on unstable genetics based on his claim and his own shitty grow practices, then on pics that Gu uses of clone-only mothers from other people, and then this asshat finally broke the straw when he attacked Gu on his personal, life choices.
> 
> Greenthumb is showing straight fire from his multiple Jelly Pie phenos and now you're harassing him. I detest backwoods hick pieces-of-mudslime like you - your video showed pretty much everyone the shitty background you come from, your lack of education and really any insight with dealing with people that aren't meth-addled Florida trash like you.
> ...


Stirs up crap every forum I seen. Not showing up any more when I read.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Stirs up crap every forum I seen. Not showing up any more when I read.


This is why the Ignore feature is actually kind of dumb. Just because you disagree with what someone is saying doesn't make them wrong. @Heisengrow actually makes solid points and grows some nice plants.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> All my Pioneer Kush are down and into jars for a cure
> View attachment 4212831
> Left to right, #1, #4, #5
> 
> ...


Awesome quality so glad I got a few packs of these. Saw someone post pics not too long ago that were not good plants figured it had to be the grower given the genes and consistency and glad it was.

How are the smells on each one any chance of us getting some details?


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> This is why the Ignore feature is actually kind of dumb. Just because you disagree with what someone is saying doesn't make them wrong. @Heisengactually makes solid points


Please.. don’t feed the trolls.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 9, 2018)

I just received my 'replacement" pack +2 more for the PRK seeds I had an issue with. Electric Larry Land, Pure Ghost and, and Cheap Thrills. 
Thanks Rusty,@
CannaVenture Seeds


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just received my 'replacement" pack +2 more for the PRK seeds I had an issue with. Electric Larry Land, Pure Ghost and, and Cheap Thrills.
> Thanks Rusty,@
> CannaVenture Seeds


Did you email rusty? Do you have an email for him?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> This is why the Ignore feature is actually kind of dumb. Just because you disagree with what someone is saying doesn't make them wrong. @Heisengrow actually makes solid points and grows some nice plants.


Err, actually we *assume* he grows nice plants. In the same way we assume that the pictures I've provided are plants that I've actually grown out.

Typically when someone behaves the way he does, it throws everything he does under his pseudonym under scrutiny. We can't know what motives he operates under and hence must assume, based on his behavior, that he intends to disrupt productive discord. If he truly believes half the shit he wrote, he would say his piece, provide evidence to support his position and cease all communication in this thread. What purpose is there to keep this thread alive if you truly believe the business it supports is immoral?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Did you email rusty? Do you have an email for him?


cannaventuredesigns7 at gmail


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> cannaventureseeds7 at gmail


Tyvm


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 9, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, the only reasons I went with GPS over other seed companies (good customer service and gold nugget rewards) have officially vanished.
> 
> Gu is now personally refusing to honor previously saved gold nuggets. Nuggets that were in NO WAY received through the purchase reward glitch are also being mass deleted with NO warning, NO recourse, and NO offer to redeem.
> 
> ...


Sad to hear he chose to go this direction with the business, end of a era of top notch customer service and accountability.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

numberfour said:


> All my Pioneer Kush are down and into jars for a cure
> View attachment 4212831
> Left to right, #1, #4, #5
> 
> ...


Man those look great, seems like the number four always ends up a good pheno. Definitely one of the best nug shots of GPS gear ive seen. Do you think the Hibernate or Sky Pilot will have as good of bag appeal, haven't scored none of the PK or CC, regretting it for the PK now!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 9, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, the only reasons I went with GPS over other seed companies (good customer service and gold nugget rewards) have officially vanished.
> 
> Gu is now personally refusing to honor previously saved gold nuggets. Nuggets that were in NO WAY received through the purchase reward glitch are also being mass deleted with NO warning, NO recourse, and NO offer to redeem.
> 
> ...


He needs someone with the know-how to unfuck the data backing the nuggets program. Should be fairly trivial (assuming the data is stored in a relational database) to construct a query to identify all gold nugget deposit transactions that are fraudulent.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> Well, the only reasons I went with GPS over other seed companies (good customer service and gold nugget rewards) have officially vanished.
> 
> Gu is now personally refusing to honor previously saved gold nuggets. Nuggets that were in NO WAY received through the purchase reward glitch are also being mass deleted with NO warning, NO recourse, and NO offer to redeem.
> 
> ...


@rocker335 this is my fault to I suppose?this has been the norm the past 100 or so pages.pull your head out your ass and see what's been going on.this has nothing to do with me whatsoever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> cannaventuredesigns7 at gmail


doesn't work


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm entertained by the shameless whores sucking up to Heisentard for free cuts.
> 
> You know who you are...


You know i didn't wanna say nothing because I don't like starting shit, but the more I thought about the more it pissed me off. And if you was aiming that at me I dont appreciate being called a shameless whore. I guess it makes you feel like a big man getting all them likes for name calling. And it sux because I liked you alright before that comment, and I also thought there was some cool people here but all those likes you got for name calling makes me wonder. Sorry for the negative post people I really don't like starting shit, but I don't like to take it either.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know i didn't wanna say nothing because I don't like starting shit, but the more I thought about the more it pissed me off. And if you was aiming that at me I dont appreciate being called a shameless whore. I guess it makes you feel like a big man getting all them likes for name calling. And it sux because I liked you alright before that comment, and I also thought there was some cool people here but all those likes you got for name calling makes me wonder. Sorry for the negative post people I really don't like starting shit, but I don't like to take it either.


He use to be the most hated here and always kept it real.he use to call greenpoint out daily and was pissed off because the finishing descriptions were off amongst a few other things now he turned into the biggest gu ballswinger on the thread.over there all worried about my garden and what he dont have.what a chump.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I liked you alright before that comment, and I also thought there was some cool people here but all those likes you got for name calling makes me wonder.


There are cool people here. Less by the day for many reasons. I 'liked' the post. Not to offend you, but because I'd had nearly the exact thought he expressed. PM is still the best way to seek out hook ups, fwiw.


----------



## Doc13 (Oct 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Sad to hear he chose to go this direction with the business, end of a era of top notch customer service and accountability.


Agreed. It is total BS. They are attempting a standard corporate strategy:
He is betting the cost of customers lost and bad word of mouth will be less than the cost of gold nuggets he would’ve had to honor. (I’m speaking strictly about those nuggets not received through the high-tier purchase reward glitch.)

I am officially done with GPS. I will be spreading the word around the internet and friends.
If you’ve been affected by this, the only way to actually make him pay is to SPREAD THE WORD.

Make his corporate strategy gambit cost him more than simply being honorable would have.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> He use to be the most hated here and always kept it real.he use to call greenpoint out daily and was pissed off because the finishing descriptions were off amongst a few other things now he turned into the biggest gu ballswinger on the thread.over there all worried about my garden and what he dont have.what a chump.


LOL
You two should get a room...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

@Heisengrow 
"They're" = they are.
"Their" is possessive. 

Using "there" in all contexts makes you look... simple. 

Or just lazy. 

Hugs & Kisses


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There are cool people here. Less by the day for many reasons. I 'liked' the post. Not to offend you, but because I'd had nearly the exact thought he expressed. PM is still the best way to seek out hook ups, fwiw.


Thats cool, and if I really wanted to try and get em, that's where I'd have took it. Hell you know that we've discussed it, but I was more or less just fk'n with him.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know i didn't wanna say nothing because I don't like starting shit, but the more I thought about the more it pissed me off. And if you was aiming that at me I dont appreciate being called a shameless whore. I guess it makes you feel like a big man getting all them likes for name calling. And it sux because I liked you alright before that comment, and I also thought there was some cool people here but all those likes you got for name calling makes me wonder. Sorry for the negative post people I really don't like starting shit, but I don't like to take it either.


I'll say it again, you know who you are...


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> There are cool people here. Less by the day for many reasons. I 'liked' the post. Not to offend you, but because I'd had nearly the exact thought he expressed. PM is still the best way to seek out hook ups, fwiw.


No one ever singled you out for sharing Brisco finest.why be a hypocrite?no one even approached me or even made it an issue.i never once even mentioned anything in the threads about it.his comment was out of line and way out in left field.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No one ever singled you out for sharing Brisco finest.why be a hypocrite?no one even approached me or even made it an issue.i never once even mentioned anything in the threads about it.his comment was out of line and way out in left field.


Aw, did he hurt your feelings?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Aw, did he hurt your feelings?


You mad bro?you want me to show you what all I got?would hate to see you have a stroke.lol never pictured u as a hater or whiner.defintiley not a grammar cop.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'll say it again, you know who you are...


Look man, the fact of the matter is you wanted to start something , now you have! If you're feeling better we can drop it. I said what i wanted to say. I got nothing else, well, just that it was really out of line. Thats it nothing else!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Look man, the fact of the matter is you wanted to start something , now you have! If you're feeling better we can drop it. I said what i wanted to say. I got nothing else, well, just that it was really out of line. Thats it nothing else!


If he knew where I got 3 of my cuts from he wouldnt be saying that shit.always knew he was a 2 faced clown.thats why I never fucked with him like that.i think it's pretty funny and other people can sense an ass kisser and fair weather ball swinger a mile away.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Agree PayPal locked me up after buying some seeds from Maine, working again now but be extra discrete if using them..





west23 said:


> I believe so


He definitely did I'm one


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I got them through GPS. And I dont want mail coming from a place that got snagged. I'm good I'll take my loss.


Got mine thru GPS...emailed rusty replaced within a week


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

I thought things would finally die down after the other night with whoever was on the meth pipe and tubo posting on this thread and the bodhi threads, etc. Seemed like a kid, but who knows anymore. Even tried gettin into the pollen chuckers thread. lol. He just lived to post that night and morning.....lol. Everything is out there, people gonna believe or side with whomever over whatever and shine it on or not. But over and over and over reminds me of the old RIU days, when not quite thought of so well, so to speak. I gifted packs out just because of the stretch and thought they would do better outside. Now I read that bandit breath report and it was one of two I kept, other than CnC. Now Im wondering bout it, but what's one man's trash is another man's treasure. I just gonna keep on keepin on. At least payin it forward ought to help balance out the karma here even a lil bit, hopefully.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> doesn't work


Here.....

[email protected]


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Tyvm


[email protected]


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> [email protected]


New website lists: [email protected].


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> doesn't work


[email protected] gmail dot com


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> New website lists: [email protected].


Not sure wats going on with that all I can say is rusty emailed me on the above addy here's a screenshot just to help
Maybe he has 2 addys I don't know...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> [email protected] gmail dot com


Yep as above


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

We also should prob keep all cvs discussions on the cvs thread ....Doesn't seem right talking about it here now


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

So which email I tried both and neither work


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 9, 2018)

Doc13 said:


> If you’ve been affected by this, the only way to actually make him pay is to SPREAD THE WORD.


I don't want to make @Gu~ pay. I only want to educate the public on how his seeds might not even be the legit genetics advertised, how he uses fake pictures, sold fake seeds, and it just keeps on rollin baby! And what makes it worse is his last posts have only been 1-3 sentences! None of which give a coherent explantion of the problems that have been coming up. Why are people getting mad Jay or heisen keep saying the same things. Its because its true. Yall got to stop huggin gus nuts for real.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

Well I tried the 3rd one. Third times a charm. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Not sure wats going on with that all I can say is rusty emailed me on the above addy here's a screenshot just to help
> Maybe he has 2 addys I don't know...
> 
> View attachment 4213010


This one went through


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You mad bro?you want me to show you what all I got?would hate to see you have a stroke.lol never pictured u as a hater or whiner.defintiley not a grammar cop.


LOL
I do just fine -- for a "grammar cop".


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I do just fine -- for a "grammar cop".
> 
> View attachment 4213016


What’s in the pot to the left? Peppers or cherrie tomatoes?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> What’s in the pot to the left? Peppers or cherrie tomatoes?


Those are some really pitiful snapdragons.
The one on the other side is delphinium.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I don't want to make @Gu~ pay. I only want to educate the public on how his seeds might not even be the legit genetics advertised, how he uses fake pictures, sold fake seeds, and it just keeps on rollin baby! And what makes it worse is his last posts have only been 1-3 sentences! None of which give a coherent explantion of the problems that have been coming up. Why are people getting mad Jay or heisen keep saying the same things. Its because its true. Yall got to stop huggin gus nuts for real.


I agree w/ a lot of what you're sayin-i believe the frustration with heisendork is doggin ppl grows, thinking everyone grows in a tent,my jsleezy cut is better than yours,all the good growers are on the farm etc etc etc & Jay hasn't grown 1 gps bean or cannabis since the university


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I don't want to make @Gu~ pay. I only want to educate the public on how his seeds might not even be the legit genetics advertised, how he uses fake pictures, sold fake seeds, and it just keeps on rollin baby! And what makes it worse is his last posts have only been 1-3 sentences! None of which give a coherent explantion of the problems that have been coming up. Why are people getting mad Jay or heisen keep saying the same things. Its because its true. Yall got to stop huggin *gus* nuts for real.


I am happy with the bud I've grown with GPS seeds. 
I am also happy with the bud I've grown with CV & cult classic seeds. 

Which GPS strains have you actually grown that were disappointing? 

PS: Who is gus?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 9, 2018)

Did everyone get through to Rusty? Sorry, I screwed the 1st email up, do to testing strains for the past week. lol
As far as why I posted about the PRK's, I purchased them from GPS, so I used GPS to thank Rusty for the replacements.
As far as Gu is concerned,
Maybe he made enough off of the "publicity" from the S1's and all the deals he gave after that happened to basically take some time off and get married and enjoy the fruits of his and Ally's labor for the past few months.
There is never a "dull" moment in this soap opera thread. lol
There have been lots of good points brought up on both sides.
But we are missing something at the end of the day. 
You get what you pay for.
Gu's seeds are cheap!
And there are good genetics, 
you just have to grow them to find them.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Found out I had a couple more attempts on the card yesterday.. walmart.com and some consulting shit from London.. 

I made many purchases from GPS this year and was going to be pretty much done when I snagged one of those $20 free shipping auction packs a couple weeks ago.. I tuck the credit card back in drawer and forget about it until visa fraud started blowing up my txt yesterday..

GPS has known about this bullshit for many, many months and has done shit about it. I _highly_ doubt @Gu~ is stealing/selling his own customers info but there comes a point where they gotta shut the shit down. Granted, the ease of using the cc is part of what drew me in to the GPS family, but this shit is just ridiculous at this point..

I will keep going through my GPS gear, but much slower than I had initially planned. I will run a couple/few on the side to fill in space but will be giving most of the tent space to others I feel are more deserving of my time.

I will continue posting my gps gear etc. but I dont think they will be getting my continued support in part because of the complete radio silence from the company in times of trouble.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I agree w/ a lot of what you're sayin-i believe the frustration with heisendork is doggin ppl grows, thinking everyone grows in a tent,my jsleezy cut is better than yours,all the good growers are on the farm etc etc etc & Jay hasn't grown 1 gps bean or cannabis since the university


just when i thought i was out,they pulled me back in.Actually the only person i was dogging was the kid that lives with mom with the blurple avatar.Keep it real dont be making shit up.The jbeezy cake pic was posted because Gu threw up a fake.Call it what u want but even a blind man could see the shit was a fake,after he replaced a complete fake.I never once said all the good growers are on the farm and everyone here sucks.Why people have to make up shit and add to there narrative is pretty lame imo.I think you and a few others have got me completely wrong.I had the loudest voice when all this GPS shit was discovered and no matter what you diehard GPS fans cant except the fact you got screwed.So yeah well just gang up and shoot the messenger instead of emailing or asking GU why he hasn't even explained NOTHING or answered anyone's grievances about the nuggets.he hasn't posted more than a 10 word sentence in the past 100 pages with MULTIPLE complaints from his loyal customers.If blaming me for all that makes you feel better than im all for it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> just when i thought i was out,they pulled me back in.Actually the only person i was dogging was the kid that lives with mom with the blurple avatar.Keep it real dont be making shit up.The jbeezy cake pic was posted because Gu threw up a fake.Call it what u want but even a blind man could see the shit was a fake,after he replaced a complete fake.I never once said all the good growers are on the farm and everyone here sucks.Why people have to make up shit and add to there narrative is pretty lame imo.I think you and a few others have got me completely wrong.I had the loudest voice when all this GPS shit was discovered and no matter what you diehard GPS fans cant except the fact you got screwed.So yeah well just gang up and shoot the messenger instead of emailing or asking GU why he hasn't even explained NOTHING or answered anyone's grievances about the nuggets.he hasn't posted more than a 10 word sentence in the past 100 pages with MULTIPLE complaints from his loyal customers.If blaming me for all that makes you feel better than im all for it.


Iam not a gps fan dude-i agree w/ you on the cuts & pics-total bs-iam giving my opinion on you doggin people grow's but it's pretty obvious your doggin 'em-i didn't get screwed by anyone-bought my shit on auction 20$ pks-you paid thousands(those are your words)


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> just when i thought i was out,they pulled me back in.Actually the only person i was dogging was the kid that lives with mom with the blurple avatar.Keep it real dont be making shit up.The jbeezy cake pic was posted because Gu threw up a fake.Call it what u want but even a blind man could see the shit was a fake,after he replaced a complete fake.I never once said all the good growers are on the farm and everyone here sucks.Why people have to make up shit and add to there narrative is pretty lame imo.I think you and a few others have got me completely wrong.I had the loudest voice when all this GPS shit was discovered and no matter what you diehard GPS fans cant except the fact you got screwed.So yeah well just gang up and shoot the messenger instead of emailing or asking GU why he hasn't even explained NOTHING or answered anyone's grievances about the nuggets.he hasn't posted more than a 10 word sentence in the past 100 pages with MULTIPLE complaints from his loyal customers.If blaming me for all that makes you feel better than im all for it.


Do you have many GPS packs u wanna throw a battler or have u trashed them all


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I agree w/ a lot of what you're sayin-i believe the frustration with heisendork is doggin ppl grows, thinking everyone grows in a tent,my jsleezy cut is better than yours,all the good growers are on the farm etc etc etc & Jay hasn't grown 1 gps bean or cannabis since the university


Tell me something I dont know. I, personally, dont feed into squabbles and dont care if jay has grown or not . If you provide facts that can be backed up.Everytime these guys brought something up to gu, most of the time, he dodged answering. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Which GPS strains have you actually grown that were disappointing?


My first packs I bought were the S1s. I was growing a few plants (other non gps gear) even then so I wasnt desparate looking for genetics. I heard GPS had good genetics for cheap so I gave it a shot. By the time my S1s, that were planted outside, were like 7ft tall, I chopped them when I heard they were fake. I got my replacements but Im still growing other genetics and never got time to them. Now we know the gps genetics might not even be legit so im not popping them. 
Good luck with your mystery plants? Even though they might be "fire."
I like to know with what Im working with is the real deal and not just some pollen chucks.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do you have many GPS packs u wanna throw a battler or have u trashed them all


Gave them all away,sent to 2 different people.everything was double packs so i just split them in half


----------



## boybelue (Oct 9, 2018)

I realize some of you folks don't have access to growing outside and I know its now the wrong season for it. But these genetics at these prices are perfect to run outdoors to search through and find that one thats worth the electric,nutes,time etc. to run indoors. These are not the greatest option for people with confined spaces/tents/closet's etc...to tie up a whole grow and only end up with 1 or 2 nice females.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Tell me something I dont know. I, personally, dont feed into squabbles and dont care if jay has grown or not . If you provide facts that can be backed up.Everytime these guys brought something up to gu, most of the time, he dodged answering.
> 
> My first packs I bought were the S1s. I was growing a few plants (other non gps gear) even then so I wasnt desparate looking for genetics. I heard GPS had good genetics for cheap so I gave it a shot. By the time my S1s, that were planted outside, were like 7ft tall, I chopped them when I heard they were fake. I got my replacements but Im still growing other genetics and never got time to them. Now we know the gps genetics might not even be legit so im not popping them.
> Good luck with your mystery plants? Even though they might be "fire."
> I like to know with what Im working with is the real deal and not just some pollen chucks.


Again I agree w/fake pics & fake cuts & no answer's its bs-facts on heisen doggin grows & bud jus go back through this thread dude
Said one guys bud sucked @naiveCon 
Dogged out the kid w/the blurple in mom's basement 
Told one guy his pics sucked would never win potm on the farm cuz (good growers are on there)
& tried on chunky jus in the last 2 days


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Again I agree w/fake pics & fake cuts & no answer's its bs-facts on heisen doggin grows & bud jus go back through this thread dude
> Said one guys bud sucked @naiveCon
> Dogged out the kid w/the blurple in mom's basement
> Told one guy his pics sucked would never win potm on the farm cuz (good growers are on there)
> & tried on chunky jus in the last 2 days


Dude your taking alot out of context,I never started in on them dudes,chunky started his bullshit first,Thats your problem.You think i start shit but in reality go back and see who threw the first punch.Just like yourself,I dont even know you,I have never said one bad thing about you.Right out the gate your calling me heisendork and taking shit out of context.So who is the real shit starter bro.Lets be real here.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Again I agree w/fake pics & fake cuts & no answer's its bs-facts on heisen doggin grows & bud jus go back through this thread dude
> Said one guys bud sucked @naiveCon
> Dogged out the kid w/the blurple in mom's basement
> Told one guy his pics sucked would never win potm on the farm cuz (good growers are on there)
> & tried on chunky jus in the last 2 days


is the basement kid and contest kid same dude? asking for a friend


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude your taking alot out of context,I never started in on them dudes,chunky started his bullshit first,Thats your problem.You think i start shit but in reality go back and see who threw the first punch.Just like yourself,I dont even know you,I have never said one bad thing about you.Right out the gate your calling me heisendork and taking shit out of context.So who is the real shit starter bro.Lets be real here.


Iam not taking shit outta context-it is what it is-in my opinion you're downing ppl-i was jus teasing u w/heisendork-not everyone has cheddar to have extravagant grow rooms & lights-not trying to start anything


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 9, 2018)

Well this thread is back to, if there isn't a picture, I am not reading the post for few weeks lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is the basement kid and contest kid same dude? asking for a friend


I hope not


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is the basement kid and contest kid same dude? asking for a friend


no.. contest dude is actually a pretty cool guy.. Dont know much about basement kid other than he _really_ seems to luv him some Gu..


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 9, 2018)

1.8# off of my Bodega Bubblegum pheno #10. 30g smart pot outdoors in living organic soil.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Tell me something I dont know. I, personally, dont feed into squabbles and dont care if jay has grown or not . If you provide facts that can be backed up.Everytime these guys brought something up to gu, most of the time, he dodged answering.
> 
> My first packs I bought were the S1s. I was growing a few plants (other non gps gear) even then so I wasnt desparate looking for genetics. I heard GPS had good genetics for cheap so I gave it a shot. By the time my S1s, that were planted outside, were like 7ft tall, I chopped them when I heard they were fake. I got my replacements but Im still growing other genetics and never got time to them. Now we know the gps genetics might not even be legit so im not popping them.
> Good luck with your mystery plants? Even though they might be "fire."
> I like to know with what Im working with is the real deal and not just some pollen chucks.


Sorry to hear that you got caught up in the S1 debacle -- and I know how much time & effort it takes to grow a 7 footer. 
Major bummer.

I'm not saying all GPS strains are fire. In fact, Texas Butter left me somewhat unimpressed when grown outdoors. 
Bodega bubblegum and 'half & half' (CV) did much better.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> 1.8# off of my Bodega Bubblegum pheno #10. 30g smart pot outdoors in living organic soil.


Any pics to post?

I kind of struck out on my Bodega Bubblegum. My two ladies have been nothing but trouble...I kind of wish I had just cut them down months ago. Your BB looked killer, mine are stretchy and floppy with terrible structure. It is what it is though


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ...
> GPS has known about this bullshit for many, many months and has done shit about it. I _highly_ doubt xxx is stealing/selling his own customers info but there comes a point where they gotta shut the shit down. Granted, the ease of using the cc is part of what drew me in to the GPS family, but this shit is just ridiculous at this point..


I've was a loyal customer but stopped being a GPS customer in May due to CC fraud and, more importantly, the poor response by the GPS staff addressing the issue. The fact that the fraud reports continue to roll-in simply indicates where their minds are. I am very sad to see this but since it appears that this continues to be an on-going problem, I post the following for review.

Here are the emails I had sent to GPS,

May 12 2018:

Hello ~Gu,


Lot’s of chit-chat on rollitup recently but there is one thing caught my eye that I’d thought I should bring to your attention. One user had reported stolen credit card information apparently thinking it had something to do with a GPS transaction.


Whether it had anything to do with the payment processor that GPS is using or not, I cannot know. But, I also had my credit card number stolen shortly after using Payofix (a couple of fraudulent charge attempts). Hence, my decision to switch my payment method to money order on my most recent order.


At the time, knowing it’s difficult to know for certain where and when credit card information is leaked or stolen, I ignored this. Although, I very rarely have had this problem in past. However, If there is more than one report of CC fraud shortly after using Payofix, I would tend to be a bit more concerned.


Considering some of the issues that seem to have occurred with the GPS site, gold nuggets, and so forth as of late, it might be wise to review the overall security of the payment processing starting from your site through to the transaction processor. In particular, if there have been other reports of stolen credit card information. This is still anecdotal but now it appear there is at least one other with a similar issue. More of a “heads-up” than anything else.​

A response was received May 14th. In response to them essentially indicating "it's not their problem"
May 14 2018:

Hello ****,

Thank you for the response. I thank you for your offer to provide documentation to assist any recovery needed through the CC company. I have already taken care of these items and these emails are more of an alert to GPS. The reason I was giving you the heads-up at this point (as my problem was revealed in late March) is because there appear to be additional reports from others about the same or similar issue. Though your processor is PCI compliant, everything in the chain including the ordering portal (e.g. your website at which point the cc information is entered), any human interaction in the chain, etc has to be accounted for.


The impression that I’m getting from the response is the “it’s not our problem” response. And, I certainly understand that if the theft of information is occurring with your vendor, you are correct, it is not your fault. I also understand the difficulties in your industry.


But, in reality, it very much could be your problem, in particular, if you are aware that this is occurring. Worse, if it’s on-going and happening to more than one individual, then it’s a matter of refusing to protect your customers from potential fraud. The implications of which are not good from a variety viewpoints including customer confidence.


This is not a threat, I have confidence in GPS will be able to review potential points of weakness. I’m simply trying to make you aware that I have had encountered an issue and potentially others have had recent issues with how the transactions are occurring with the current CC processor. That was essentially the point of the email.​
Around this time I had posted a warning here on RIU regarding the issue and also PM'ed GPS. I did receive a response from GPS via PM. The response was polite but the feeling was they would take no responsibility, would not take any action to protect their customer, will continue allowing the use of Payofix while, at the same time, complaining about the reports of the issue. This was in the midst of several concurrent fraud reports from RIU users. 

I'm not posting their response(s) directly but I will post my response to their response:

May 17th, 2018:

You are hurt? Really? Constant affirmation? I was personally affected by this fraud. Fraud very much hurts those that are affected. The CC fraud was occurring, GPS was made aware it was occurring, it has been occurring for some time now. And, GPS has *refused* to address this. GPS has not indicated that they are even looking into it. Even something as simple as a temporary pause would have satisfied some. And, as far as we know, this may still be occurring. The response has been and is currently, not our problem?

I'm afraid to say this is precisely why it ended up, publicly, in the forums. I would suspect if it occurs again, it will also again appear in the forums. If it occurs on your watch, whether it's the transaction processor or your website that's leaking the information, it is the choice of GPS to take this risk knowing that they may be risking their customer information. 

The last thing anyone wants to do is to hurt you in any way. I have been fair with my posts and, in fact, embargoed my comments while awaiting an email response from GPS (days ago). I have nothing against you, you have a great business, and quality product but I'm afraid I disagree with your stance on this specifically. I will, though, assume that GPS is looking into this and, as such, I will refrain from commenting further on this matter on the RIU forum until such time there are new reports of compromised CC information.

Thanks​

It's incredible that this appears to be on-going. I was very impressed when I first started purchasing seeds from GPS. Very unfortunate business practices as of late. 

Oh, I was also taken by the S1 sham, lost gold points, etc, etc.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Any pics to post?
> 
> I kind of struck out on my Bodega Bubblegum. My two ladies have been nothing but trouble...I kind of wish I had just cut them down months ago. Your BB looked killer, mine are stretchy and floppy with terrible structure. It is what it is though


Not trying to plug another breeder because Chunky's pics do look great but you might like Bubblegum Diesel (BG Diesel if doing a search)
The 3 phenos I grew came out very nice and they were all potent AF. That shit was putting people down! Perfect leaf to calyx ratio and good trich coverage.

Just a suggestion cuz I know there are still a few packs of that one around.
HTHs


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> I've was a loyal customer but stopped being a GPS customer in May due to CC fraud and, more importantly, the poor response by the GPS staff addressing the issue. The fact that the fraud reports continue to roll-in simply indicates where their minds are. I am very sad to see this but since it appears that this continues to be an on-going problem, I post the following for review.
> 
> Here are the emails I had sent to GPS,
> 
> ...


Without posting their response for everyone to see what is the point of this post? I read all that expecting to see the response and then you didn’t post it. Why not? Nothing is secret here if they blatantly told you “it’s not their problem” yu should post that for all to see nothing wrong with that


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry to hear that you got caught up in the S1 debacle -- and I know how much time & effort it takes to grow a 7 footer.
> Major bummer.
> 
> I'm not saying all GPS strains are fire. In fact, Texas Butter left me somewhat unimpressed when grown outdoors.
> Bodega bubblegum and 'half & half' (CV) did much better.


The funny thing about the s1s, I didn’t water them for about 2 weeks (planted in the ground and survived most of the end of summer) and those fuckers stayed alive no deficiencies whatsoever. Then I chopped.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> is the basement kid and contest kid same dude? asking for a friend


"Asking for a friend," makes me LOL, every time.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The funny thing about the s1s, I didn’t water them for about 2 weeks (planted in the ground and survived most of the end of summer) and those fuckers stayed alive no deficiencies whatsoever. Then I chopped.


Hemp is amazing.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Without posting their response for everyone to see what is the point of this post? I read all that expecting to see the response and then you didn’t post it. Why not? Nothing is secret here if they blatantly told you “it’s not their problem” yu should post that for all to see nothing wrong with that


Yea, I get what you are saying. But, I think you can read between the lines. I do not have their permission to post their PM/emails and there is plenty of information in my response without posting their response(s) verbatim. Though, I will consider it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Yea, I get what you are saying. But, I think you can read between the lines. I do not have their permission to post there PM/emails and there is plenty of information in my response without posting their response(s) verbatim. Though, I will consider it.


You don’t need their permission it was your conversation yu were the other party to the discussion. And reading between the lines on subjects like that cause a lot of problems and confusions. I will say one more time that you absolutely do not need permission from them to post their responses


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2018)

Seriously though, what the f*ck happened to GPS.
They had bomb customer service, good smoke, and a great system with the auctions. Nuggets were nice but I knew it was only a matter of time before they got ko'ed.

Dude gets married and all that just disappears with no explanation? 

Can some of y'all fill me in on what's up cuz Gu only comes here to tell us to go vote for photo of the month. He's checking the thread often you can see by his profile but won't answer anyone's questions and screwing anyone who had nuggets saved up?
Seems like the Bizarro Gu to me.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 9, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> The funny thing about the s1s, I didn’t water them for about 2 weeks (planted in the ground and survived most of the end of summer) and those fuckers stayed alive no deficiencies whatsoever. Then I chopped.


lmao! The same. 
1 I got, "kinda" looks sticky. lmao!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not trying to plug another breeder because Chunky's pics do look great but you might like Bubblegum Diesel (BG Diesel if doing a search)
> The 3 phenos I grew came out very nice and they were all potent AF. That shit was putting people down! Perfect leaf to calyx ratio and good trich coverage.
> 
> Just a suggestion cuz I know there are still a few packs of that one around.
> HTHs


Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Seriously though, what the f*ck happened to GPS.
> They had bomb customer service, good smoke, and a great system with the auctions. Nuggets were nice but I knew it was only a matter of time before they got ko'ed.
> 
> Dude gets married and all that just disappears with no explanation?
> ...


Now now let's not be talking bad about GPS.only positive things can be said here.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude you don't even have a grow spot,You said it yourself lol,Your living at home with your moms.
> And as far as people leaving did you not stop and think it might have something to do with the recent discoveries?You wouldn't even admit it and someone had to tell you straight up the dude got caught using fake pics.Several of them people have said there done with greenpoint.After the credit card fiascos,The S1 clusterfuk,The nuggets being taken,The trump pic,the fake pics and Your daddys lack of communication.Just put me on ignore man.Please
> You'll took up 10 pages talking about dogs and no one said a fukin word.Dude post a few pictures of some dank and you haters come out like the plague.


For the rest of you that are to ashamed to admit what's going on and that Gu trashed us all.... Sorry just ignore me to..
And I'll leave y'all at it. I'm moving on to places with positive known intentions that are manifested from positive actions. 
those that don't lie deceive and manipulate. 
F#CK YOUR hundreds of nuggets. Fake pictures STILL UP 
Lol 
I really can dig allot of this thread the last year plus but gu is trashing any thing left.
I've had it.

Deceit that still continues.
Gu why change the wedding cake picture but not barn burner or gelato?
I think the rumor is true.
GU LOST HIS STARDAWG 
I personally after 30+ packs even with some wonderful mother pheno throughout in general it's stringy shit and yes doesn't finish and stretches like hell with more male then female. I've ran numbers. I've ran the packs. Yes there are gems but not many. 
Run a few dozen packs and then bust your own opinion.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Not trying to plug another breeder because Chunky's pics do look great but you might like Bubblegum Diesel (BG Diesel if doing a search)
> The 3 phenos I grew came out very nice and they were all potent AF. That shit was putting people down! Perfect leaf to calyx ratio and good trich coverage.
> 
> Just a suggestion cuz I know there are still a few packs of that one around.
> HTHs


Reminds me of the all due respect scene in Talladega nights.i guess it's ok to recommend or talk about someone else's genetics when your doing it.this thread sometimes reminds me of Easter sunday when all the hypocrites come out to get right with jesus so they can poke fingers for the rest of the year.someone else even mentions another seed company or post a pic and you grab your pitchfork and stake.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did everyone get through to Rusty? .


yes, thanks.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Reminds me of the all due respect scene in Talladega nights.i guess it's ok to recommend or talk about someone else's genetics when your doing it.this thread sometimes reminds me of Easter sunday when all the hypocrites come out to get right with jesus so they can poke fingers for the rest of the year.*someone else even mentions another seed company or post a pic and you grab your pitchfork and stake.*


Show a single quote from me anywhere in this thread where I state we shouldnt talk about other breeders. 

Go on Ricky Bobby. Post em.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Any pics to post?
> 
> I kind of struck out on my Bodega Bubblegum. My two ladies have been nothing but trouble...I kind of wish I had just cut them down months ago. Your BB looked killer, mine are stretchy and floppy with terrible structure. It is what it is though


Happily, what do you want pics of? 

If anything of my BB phenos were a keeper it was #10. It was the antithesis of popcorn garland, which all other phenos were. I'm not sure which parent that came from but it was a pleasant recessive surprise on what I assumed was going to be a swinging strikeout.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Happily, what do you want pics of?
> 
> If anything of my BB phenos were a keeper it was #10. It was the antithesis of popcorn garland, which all other phenos were. I'm not sure which parent that came from but it was a pleasant recessive surprise on what I assumed was going to be a swinging strikeout.


I was curious to see your BB #10, she sounds very different from both of mine.

Popcorn garland is a great description of one of my BB girls...that entire plant is getting processed for oil. The other one is ok, nice frost coverage, but was very finicky once flowering started. Seems like Bodega requires a bit of hunting to find a good one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Show a single quote from me anywhere in this thread where I state we shouldnt talk about other breeders.
> 
> Go on Ricky Bobby. Post em.


I've mentioned cannavenure and cult classics several times in this thread. 
No biggie. 

Not sure why Heisen is trying to stereotype us as "Gu nut swingers". 

There are plenty of things about greenpoint that I don't like. 

Right now I'm sitting on a couple packs of cake & chem, which doesn't make me happy. It could be fire even though we all know it's probably not the real jbeezy cut. Probably going to run OBS instead. 

And if Gu really did lose his stardawg male, restocked strains won't be the same as they were in previous packs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've mentioned cannavenure and cult classics several times in this thread.
> No biggie.
> 
> Not sure why Heisen is trying to stereotype us as "Gu nut swingers".
> ...


Its never been a big deal. I've even posted pics of Bodhi in this thread.

I'd run that OBS too. At least from the reviews here you'll have some kind of idea what to expect from that one.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 9, 2018)

So if someone got swindled in the "S1" fiasco, and they were given nuggets as a replacement for the bunk "S1" packs_ instead _of a cash refund or replacement packs....how can those nuggets be taken away? Thats not a reward, thats payback for an issue that shouldnt have happened. What about the folks that didnt spend em yet and were waiting for the next sale to use them?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Show a single quote from me anywhere in this thread where I state we shouldnt talk about other breeders.
> 
> Go on Ricky Bobby. Post em.


Help me oprah Winfrey. I'm on fire.

Say you love crepes. No never, I'll never say it. Go on ahead and break it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So if someone got swindled in the "S1" fiasco, and they were given nuggets as a replacement for the bunk "S1" packs_ instead _of a cash refund or replacement packs....how can those nuggets be taken away? Thats not a reward, thats payback for an issue that shouldnt have happened. What about the folks that didnt spend em yet and were waiting for the next sale to use them?


If they are gone. That essentially is being a thief in my book.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So if someone got swindled in the "S1" fiasco, and they were given nuggets as a replacement for the bunk "S1" packs_ instead _of a cash refund or replacement packs....how can those nuggets be taken away? Thats not a reward, thats payback for an issue that shouldnt have happened. What about the folks that didnt spend em yet and were waiting for the next sale to use them?


I’d say from the lack of response from @Gu~ that they’re SOL it sucks I had mine saved definitely wasn’t from a glitch either. I think some one even emailed him and asked and was told he would not be honoring any nuggets


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Guess ill be catching youll in a bout a week lol,Power company will cut power soon and cell phone towers will be offline for a week.Been there done that.got about 8 hrs left till she comes on shore


----------



## main cola (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Guess ill be catching youll in a bout a week lol,Power company will cut power soon and cell phone towers will be offline for a week.Been there done that.got about 8 hrs left till she comes on shore
> 
> View attachment 4213159


Been there done that also..Good luck


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

main cola said:


> Been there done that also..Good luck


yeah man i live on an island with water on both sides of me,I can see water from both sides of where i live.Were leaving in the AM and going up to the hunting club,I got a trailer 2 hrs from here.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah man i live on an island with water on both sides of me,I can see water from both sides of where i live.Were leaving in the AM and going up to the hunting club,I got a trailer 2 hrs from here.


Good luck man stay safe


----------



## main cola (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah man i live on an island with water on both sides of me,I can see water from both sides of where i live.Were leaving in the AM and going up to the hunting club,I got a trailer 2 hrs from here.


That's the best thing..get away...the storm surge and flooding is the scariest part


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah man i live on an island with water on both sides of me,I can see water from both sides of where i live.Were leaving in the AM and going up to the hunting club,I got a trailer 2 hrs from here.


Good luck HG, and everyone else affected by the hurricane!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm still offering great seeds for great prices, no need to address the haters spreading the fake news.

Mistakes happen and I don't mind saying when I screw up, not a common occurrence around people held to a high standard. Anyone who's spent any time in this thread knows I listen and make changes for the better, often.

The s1's facts have been deconstructed and re configured to meet others narratives. I see lies that I dispelled still being repeated. I'll take it head on, I made a mistake being duped into offering a platform to a phony and made the immediate changes to minimize the damage. I've been more than upfront, honest, and vocal about what I've done to solve individual situations.

There are no fake pictures. Every picture has a credit in the description.

There are no fake cuts or fake seeds (whatever that means) All the cuts I have are verified by people I trust and growing in gardens of friends and partners.

So when you ask why I don't respond to the falsities? People can say whatever they want, true false or misleading. I cannot change that. Every time I try to explain, it's skewed to meet others view.

Even this response will be quoted and then countered by people who don't even grow GPS.

I can just keep pumping out the flame and listing reverse auctions at: https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## west23 (Oct 9, 2018)

you can go to his website cannaventure seeds to contact rusty and he replies fast


----------



## macsnax (Oct 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Help me oprah Winfrey. I'm on fire.
> 
> Say you love crepes. No never, I'll never say it. Go on ahead and break it.


Lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm still offering great seeds for great prices, no need to address the haters spreading the fake news.
> 
> Mistakes happen and I don't mind saying when I screw up, not a common occurrence around people held to a high standard. Anyone who's spent any time in this thread knows I listen and make changes for the better, often.
> 
> ...


luckily for u i would never post a private conversation but we had this discussion on them s1s before you ever sold the first pack and i was scorched and burned at the stake on the thread.Ima let this dog lay where it lays.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm still offering great seeds for great prices, no need to address the haters spreading the fake news.
> 
> Mistakes happen and I don't mind saying when I screw up, not a common occurrence around people held to a high standard. Anyone who's spent any time in this thread knows I listen and make changes for the better, often.
> 
> ...


"Fake news"?

What an unfortunate choice of words. 

Are you completely oblivious?


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The s1's facts have been deconstructed and re configured to meet others narratives. I see lies that I dispelled still being repeated. I'll take it head on, I made a mistake being duped into offering a platform to a phony and made the immediate changes to minimize the damage. I've been more than upfront, honest, and vocal about what I've done to solve individual situations.


So how about when you said you went to his facility and talked to him face to face and saw these plants being grown?


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was curious to see your BB #10, she sounds very different from both of mine.
> 
> Popcorn garland is a great description of one of my BB girls...that entire plant is getting processed for oil. The other one is ok, nice frost coverage, but was very finicky once flowering started. Seems like Bodega requires a bit of hunting to find a good one.


Here you go @socaljoe, Bodega Bubblegum #10. #4 is behind it and was strong yielder outside. Indoors all phenos were sub-par. Everything Bodega has a lemon-pinesol-cleaner smell.

These were grown in 30g smart pots using custom living soil and organic AACT. 

Remember that genetics is only part of the equation here.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There are no fake cuts


Why was it that the wedding cake pic looks nothing like the real wedding cake


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

Regarding the credit card fraud, @Gu~ have you checked YOUR code? 
You fired your previous team of programmers, and I'm wondering if they embedded some code to scoop up credit card info. 
Maybe a library file w/no source code??? 

It could happen...


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm still offering great seeds for great prices, no need to address the haters spreading the fake news.
> 
> Mistakes happen and I don't mind saying when I screw up, not a common occurrence around people held to a high standard. Anyone who's spent any time in this thread knows I listen and make changes for the better, often.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Gu~ for inviting me to play along. I enjoyed the reverse auctions and testing out a few strains I scooped up for pennies on the dollar. Good luck doing your thang!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The s1's


How about those that had nuggets that weren’t rewards but payback for buying them hemp seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> So how about when you said you went to his facility and talked to him face to face and saw these plants being grown?


Again this is a perfect example of a lie that I’ve already addressed as false. Find a post from me saying that I went to a facility and saw the plants. You won’t find it because I’ve never said I saw a facility. You are taking part in spreading the falsities.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There are no fake pictures


 
So this is in fact a real picture of your gelato cross????


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Regarding the credit card fraud, @Gu~ have you checked YOUR code?
> You fired your previous team of programmers, and I'm wondering if they embedded some code to scoop up credit card info.
> Maybe a library file w/no source code???
> 
> It could happen...


That’s not how it works, GPS doesn’t actually ever store your card, that would require a bunch of legal compliance, they use a javascript token based processor, like most modern websites. I have logged the network requests out for their checkout process, I promise this line of thinking is pure paranoia. What happens after Payofix runs your card? No idea, and GPS doesn’t really have a way of knowing where the breach is happening, though there is clearly one happening.

Thye probably should stop taking them but at this point it is sort of buyer bewarer, we knew payofix was fucked a long time ago... I would stop taking the cards to protect my reputation, personally. 

Not sucking anyone’s balls, just the facts, man.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why was it that the wedding cake pic looks nothing like the real wedding cake


I got the cut from a a grower in Michigan who’s grown both the cake and the triangle mints. Again, you’re wrong.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Again this is a perfect example of a lie that I’ve already addressed as false. Find a post from me saying that I went to a facility and saw the plants. You won’t find it because I’ve never said I saw a facility. You are taking part in spreading the falsities.


You most definitely lied about it then, and you’re lying about lying about it now. Just because you got a mod to delete that post doesn’t make it not true.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There are no fake pictures. Every picture has a credit in the description.


what about the "city slicker" picture? An image search of that shit came up with all types of shit...

And what about my credit card information being compromised? 

Not hating.. just curious


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

I have to unwatch this shitshow, I love many of you, but...nope.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You most definitely lied about it then, and you’re lying about lying about it now. Just because you got a mod to delete that post doesn’t make it not true.


this is comedy, you’ve never even grown GPS. 
pure haterade


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> And what about my credit card information being compromised?
> 
> Not hating.. just curious


He said to trust Them.


Gu~ said:


> The processors are in Singapore. They are practically American


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

.


Gu~ said:


> this is comedy


You shouldn't post after consuming alcohol. 

Unprofessional...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> this is comedy, you’ve never even grown GPS


Fuck it. Anyone want proof? Pm me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

Just post it FFS


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2018)

Lol, half the posts in this thread have been erased by mods. But I remember reading that post about checking out his facility and looking him in the eyes.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

Eyes yes 
Facility no


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just post it FFS


You gonna defend me when I get banned?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, half the posts in this thread have been erased by mods. But I remember reading that post about checking out his facility and looking him in the eyes.


Looking him in the eyes was definitely stated, but visiting the facility was posted by another member and then retracted with an apology. 

Not hatin, not swingin, but I do remember that post.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, half the posts in this thread have been erased by mods. But I remember reading that post about checking out his facility and looking him in the eyes.


I remember it too, but thought I was going crazy when I couldn’t find the post again. Then I got a PM...


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, they all have been grown out.
> The pictures used will all be of the S1s seeds grown to fruition.





Gu~ said:


> These will be a Greenpoint Seeds product, with the same type of backing and quality you'd expect to get from any other GPS product.
> Yes these are made in a different garden (In Santa Cruz), by thumbs more capable than mine. All of the seeds have been tested.





Gu~ said:


> On the Something About Genetcs: Good guy, knowledgeable, and honest. Those are a few characteristics I look for in dealings. But since our meeting, he sold to LOGIC and undercut me twice. This last time at $50 for 10 seeds was the last straw.


Since our last meeting so yu meet with him face to face correct. Remember saying “all these seeds have been tested this is my public service announcement”


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You gonna defend me when I get banned?


If you can show proof. Yes. I will


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I remember it too, but thought I was going crazy when I couldn’t find the post again. Then I got a PM...


Naw, I got a very good memory. Honors classes and high honors all through college because of it so I ain't trying to hear that bullshit about we're making shit up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> If you can show proof. Yes. I will


PM him


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I got the cut from a a grower in Michigan who’s grown both the cake and the triangle mints. Again, you’re wrong.


But your cut looks nothing like the real cut google both cuts your looked nothing like it oh posted the part about you actually meeting that guy am I wrong about that too


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Since our last meeting so yu meet with him face to face correct. Remember saying “all these seeds have been tested this is my public service announcement”


taking his word and seeing the facility are two different things. I believed what I was told. Obviously the mistake.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 9, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Looking him in the eyes was definitely stated, but visiting the facility was posted by another member and then retracted with an apology.
> 
> Not hatin, not swingin, but I do remember that post.


Ditto, this is nasty re-hash, why am I still watching it?


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> taking his word and seeing the facility are two different things. I believed what I was told. Obviously the mistake.


How about addressing that city slicker photo or the nuggets that were refunds for the hemp seeds you sold( even tho yu didn’t know that’s what they were)

Now don’t get me wrong I got your gear running but all these things are problematic


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I didnt wanna do it homie and swore i wouldnt but you left me no choice after your last comments.Than you put me on ignore,You can suck on these big sweaty salty balls,Ill take my ban with pleasure,Signing off fellas. @Tangerine_ ,Jay,and all the other homies its been fun and thanks for all the laughs.
> 
> View attachment 4213198
> 
> ...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> PM him


My post is more of a broad statement. I will defend *anyone* that's genuinely trying to help growers. 
I don't dog pile and I don't suffer bullies well.

I think I know what pm Jay is referring to. Its been shared with a few.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I didnt wanna do it homie and swore i wouldnt but you left me no choice after your last comments.Than you put me on ignore,You can suck on these big sweaty salty balls,Ill take my ban with pleasure,Signing off fellas. @Tangerine_ ,Jay,@Amos Otis and all the other homies its been fun and thanks for all the laughs.Me and this dude had this argument before he ever sold the first pack.this is gods honest truth
> 
> View attachment 4213198
> 
> ...


Guess I don’t need to now.


----------



## Dustjesus (Oct 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So if someone got swindled in the "S1" fiasco, and they were given nuggets as a replacement for the bunk "S1" packs_ instead _of a cash refund or replacement packs....how can those nuggets be taken away? Thats not a reward, thats payback for an issue that shouldnt have happened. What about the folks that didnt spend em yet and were waiting for the next sale to use them?


This is where I am


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

And there it is....


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There are no fake pictures.


So city slicker????????????

Nuggets why ignore those two posts bro


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

"The dude checked out, his garden checked out..."


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> "The dude checked out, his garden checked out..."


When I saw that again, it was like a light bulb went off. Matched up almost word for word with what I remembered reading. 

Next time the mods act like they’re above it, they fucking deleted posts to protect an advertiser that was caught in shit.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> "The dude checked out, his garden checked out..."


That was never said publicly. And was in reference to the garden he spoke of and referred to that was producing the seeds. He was quite convincing and I was eager to make a deal. Lesson learned, but trying to say that I knew they were not s1's and still sold them is flat out false.
Otherwise they would still be on the website. Which they are not.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> taking his word and seeing the facility are two different things. I believed what I was told. Obviously the mistake.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That was never said publicly. And was in reference to the garden he spoke of and referred to that was producing the seeds. He was quite convincing and I was eager to make a deal. Lesson learned, but trying to say that I knew they were not s1's and still sold them is flat out false.
> Otherwise they would still be on the website. Which they are not.


In this douchebags defense i know of the person that fucked him,His statement to me wasnt made public so you guys take it for what its worth.It would mean the world to me to see the ol chap pull his head out his ass,Admit to all his mistakes and get back in the game.You guys think im some evil person stirring the pot.Im all about tough love and really hope gu will listen to what everyone is saying and not just his dedicated fanboys


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

Fact is every seed being sold on the website was produced in house by cuts I personally sourced.
I have completely stopped selling other peoples seeds and am focusing on my own offerings.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> There are no fake pictures


 Still waiting for you to address this??? Am I on ignore now??? Someone quote this pic


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2018)

Damn these s1's


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4213207


This was before his story crumbled and the seeds proved to be not worthy. I have since owned up to the problems and refunded and replaced many many packs of seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> When I saw that again, it was like a light bulb went off. Matched up almost word for word with what I remembered reading.
> 
> Next time the mods act like they’re above it, they fucking deleted posts to protect an advertiser that was caught in shit.


That post is still there. 

Gen's the mod here and I don't think he rolls like that. Don't drag him into this shit show.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Fact is every seed being sold on the website was produced in house by cuts I personally sourced.
> I have completely stopped selling other peoples seeds and am focusing on my own offerings.


You coulda sourced them cuts from deez nuts but that dont mean a pile of dragon dump.Start posting more pictures of these moms and stop hiding everything.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> How about addressing that city slicker photo or the nuggets that were refunds for the hemp seeds you sold( even tho yu didn’t know that’s what they were)
> 
> Now don’t get me wrong I got your gear running but all these things are problematic


I'm still planning to run most of the gear I've got -- eventually. 
But all of this makes me really nervous. 

And if Gu was going to yank hundreds of dollars worth of nuggets from his loyal customers, you'd think he would give us a little notice first.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Fact is every seed being sold on the website was produced in house by cuts I personally sourced.
> I have completely stopped selling other peoples seeds and am focusing on my own offerings.


Can you do something about the cc processing? This shit has been going on for as long, if not longer, than the fukn s1 fiasco.. Shits a pita and if I had used a debit card I'd be without the cash for a couple weeks..


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> This was before his story crumbled and the seeds proved to be not worthy. I have since owned up to the problems and refunded and replaced many many packs of seeds.


Fair enough how about the nuggets you took back from many people that was their refund also what’s the deal with that city slicker picture? Please actually address this


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4213209
> Still waiting for you to address this??? Am I on ignore now??? Someone quote this pic


The picture I pulled was from weedmaps of Gelato 33. Clearly linked and credited on the product page.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You coulda sourced them cuts from deez nuts but that dont mean a pile of dragon dump.Start posting more pictures of these moms and stop hiding everything.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Can you do something about the cc processing? This shit has been going on for as long, if not longer, than the fukn s1 fiasco.. Shits a pita and if I had used a debit card I'd be without the cash for a couple weeks..


Cards and Cannabis don't mix well quite yet. I would suggest paying for seeds with cash or money order. When the domestic banks open up, these problems will disappear. Unfortunately most people want to use cards, no matter the risk associated.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The picture I pulled was from weedmaps of Gelato 33. Clearly linked and credited on the product page.


but the shits just some random motherfukn picture!



Gu~ said:


> Cards and Cannabis don't mix well quite yet. I would suggest paying for seeds with cash or money order. When the domestic banks open up, these problems will disappear. Unfortunately most people want to use cards, no matter the risk associated.


FUUUCCCKKK THAT SHIT... "no matter the risk associated"??? So fuckin with you I gotta risk my shit?? Put that shit on your motherfukn site then...


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Fair enough how about the nuggets you took back from many people that was their refund also what’s the deal with that city slicker picture? Please actually address this


I have already written a ton of coupon codes to capture the value of lost nuggets.
Email is a perfect tool to get this done.


----------



## west23 (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4213209
> Still waiting for you to address this??? Am I on ignore now??? Someone quote this pic



I want answers too


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Cards and Cannabis don't mix well quite yet. I would suggest paying for seeds with cash or money order. When the domestic banks open up, these problems will disappear. Unfortunately most people want to use cards, no matter the risk associated.


Wow, wow, wow. 

Ehhh, not my problem at all, eh?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I have already written a ton of coupon codes to capture the value of lost nuggets.
> Email is a perfect tool to get this done.


but u couldnt email the people who bought your garbage ass S1s? 

man.. I thought your radio silence was bad but maybe u shouldn't have ever said shit


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The picture I pulled was from weedmaps of Gelato 33. Clearly linked and credited on the product page.


Remember saying this though just another lie



Gu~ said:


> Yes, they all have been grown out.
> The pictures used will all be of the S1s seeds grown to fruition.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

City Slicker: labeled as "NEW"
Picture: labeled and linked to gelato 33 on weedmaps

Not sure how much more you need, but I'm sure you'll find something.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Remember saying this though just another lie


Took his word. Used the pictures he sent. Obviously a mistake. I owned it, not ashamed of a mistake.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I have already written a ton of coupon codes to capture the value of lost nuggets.
> Email is a perfect tool to get this done.


Why email though many of us have lost nuggets why not post that publicly? Why not tell everyone in a email the s1s were fake there are still folks that don’t frequent the forums that have them and don’t even know they are fake


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

This dudes a fuckin goofball.. I will grow his shit but I wont ever give this clown credit, no more.. no more hashtags, no more nug porn on this page, no more free advertisement.. He doesn't give a fuck about my financial information.. I give ZERO fucks about him


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The picture I pulled was from weedmaps of Gelato 33. Clearly linked and credited on the product page.


So was it the picture he sent yu or the one you pulled from weedmaps?? Again it don’t add up, but your going to claim we’re just taking what you say out of context right??


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Why email though many of us have lost nuggets why not post that publicly? Why not tell everyone in a email the s1s were fake there are still folks that don’t frequent the forums that have them and don’t even know they are fake


you'll always find something to where I didn't meet your standards. Again, perfect opportunity to start your own company since you are full of insight.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> So was it the picture he sent yu or the one you pulled from weedmaps?? Again it don’t add up, but your going to claim we’re just taking what you say out of context right??


You're conflating City Slicker's gelato pic and Cake N Chem's Wedding Cake pic to try and prove your point.
I'm willing to discuss if you can be honest in your arguments.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> you'll always find something to where I didn't meet your standards. Again, perfect opportunity to start your own company since you are full of insight.


It’s not my standards if a store sells something that is fake it is they’re responsibility to put out a public recall especially since many people only bought them on your word that they were real!!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> you'll always find something to where I didn't meet your standards. Again, perfect opportunity to start your own company since you are full of insight.


using a picture from weedmaps is like citing wikipedia bruh.. its just bad business.. cant u find a better picture source?

I'm fuckin out... I'll check back on this mess in the AM..


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> It’s not my standards if a store sells something that is fake it is they’re responsibility to put out a public recall especially since many people only bought them on your word that they were real!!!!


The only SAG S1's still out there are being sold by THCFarmer NOT Greenpoint. Relationships were stopped, announcements were made, solutions were processed.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You're conflating City Slicker's gelato pic and Cake N Chem's Wedding Cake pic to try and prove your point.
> I'm willing to discuss if you can be honest in your arguments.


How how am I doing that so he sent you the wedding cake picture we all know you pulled the gelato pic you just admitted it so now your saying the cake cut pic was sent to you and that’s not your pic of the wedding cake cut you hold and used to make seeds??? Your starting to sound a little incoherent


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> using a picture from weedmaps is like citing wikipedia bruh.. its just bad business.. cant u find a better picture source?


I have been 100% upfront about where the pictures come from and provide a link in each product descriptions. Hand holding sessions are available through email.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> How how am I doing that so he sent you the wedding cake picture we all know you pulled the gelato pic you just admitted it so now your saying the cake cut pic was sent to you and that’s not your pic of the wedding cake cut you hold and used to make seeds??? Your starting to sound a little incoherent


quick sound confused!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> The only SAG S1's still out there are being sold by THCFarmer NOT Greenpoint. Relationships were stopped, announcements were made, solutions were processed.


Announcements were made really?? You didn’t even own up to them being fake until multiple people showed the bullshit hemp, did you replace or refund the people that came to you to ask for it? Yes you did and I commend that! But did you make an announcement to all that bought them?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Announcements were made really?? You didn’t even own up to them being fake until multiple people showed the bullshit hemp, did you replace or refund the people that came to you to ask for it? Yes you did and I commend that! But did you make an announcement to all that bought them?


Less than a week went by from the first questions being raised to the products being pulled off the site. Don't act like this was a long time ongoing thing. The S1's were on the site for 5 weeks and now gone forever. Thank god.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You're conflating City Slicker's gelato pic and Cake N Chem's Wedding Cake pic to try and prove your point.
> I'm willing to discuss if you can be honest in your arguments.





evergreengardener said:


> How how am I doing that so he sent you the wedding cake picture we all know you pulled the gelato pic you just admitted it so now your saying the cake cut pic was sent to you and that’s not your pic of the wedding cake cut you hold and used to make seeds??? Your starting to sound a little incoherent





Gu~ said:


> quick sound confused!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Less than a week went by from the first questions being raised to the products being pulled off the site. Don't act like this was a long time ongoing thing. The S1's were on the site for 5 weeks and now gone forever. Thank god.


Never said it was long and drawn out but there are people that still don’t know people that have came here lately and asked what happened with them because they are growing them and weren’t notified


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

I talk with a lot of people per day. Problems are bound to arise it's about the solutions you are willing to put forward.
If you've received one of these messages in the last couple months you know how quickly I offer solutions.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4213215 View attachment 4213216


Again, this was when I believed his story and was putting my brand behind it. As soon as it was verified the products were immediately pulled. Took less than a week. Stop trying to prove I knew they were not fems, I believed they were until I didn't and then my actions proved my position in finding a solution.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Again, this was when I believed his story and was putting my brand behind it. As soon as it was verified the products were immediately pulled. Took less than a week. Stop trying to prove I knew they were not fems I believed they were until I didn't and then my actions proved my position.


just go to bed man,Your really not helping your case.All this will blow over in a few weeks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Again, this was when I believed his story and was putting my brand behind it. As soon as it was verified the products were immediately pulled. Took less than a week. Stop trying to prove I knew they were not fems, I believed they were until I didn't and then my actions proved my position in finding a solution.


This is not about proving that you knew they were not real! I believe you that you believed him and thought it was the real deal.

After YOUR customers came back to THIS thread letting you know they were FAKE this was your first response!!!!!



you didn’t own it right away you said YOUR customers were just making awful accusations. You even went on to call your customers Liars. When in reality members were just looking out for members and trying to look out for you letting you know something was up, and you shot them down

Then low and behold 
So the accusations and lies your customers told you were true. Did you hunt down the facts before making that post? No you came to a public forum and called YOUR customers liars and told us there was no way this was true period! And that we needed to stop it. Just straight up disrespecting your customers. 

Then you find out what happened, you tell the story and follow it with 

Be careful out there!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This is not about proving that you knew they were not real! I believe you that you believed him and thought it was the real deal.
> 
> After your customers came back to this thread letting you know they were fake this was your first response!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4213218


I was really really wrong, blue in the face saying that over and over again.

Not long after that post did I make another apologizing for the fiasco and offering refunds, replacements, and store credit. Products were pulled and communication with him was cut. That took a lot of humble pie, more than THCFarmer was willing to eat as he is still selling the seeds from SAG


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 10, 2018)

Wow. This thread has gotten out of hand. I'm not taking anyone's side. I bought almost every pack of the s1s and was pissed once everything came to light but I got most of them replaced and I'll still buy GPS seeds if something catches my eye. Some of yall are too emotional on here. Sometimes you just gotta charge it to tha game and move forward. Smoke a blunt. Hit a bowl. Be humble. Too much drama in here.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 10, 2018)

The fact is that I've been disrupting the seed game for years and will continue to move fast and break things.

Reverse Auctions are LIVE and the 666 Sale is right around the corner. No one in the biz has broken through as many barriers as I have and I'll continue to be the pioneer with the Wild West spirit.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 10, 2018)

All this and I still got to marry the girl I've been with since I got my drivers license in high school. Shit was beautiful. I got really lucky


----------



## klx (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All this and I still got to marry the girl I've been with since I got my drivers license in high school. Shit was beautiful.


Congratulations mate. Hope you have many happy years together.

PS> Trump is a cunt, dont be like Trump.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All this and I still got to marry the girl I've been with since I got my drivers license in high school. Shit was beautiful.


Congratulations on that truly, I married my high school sweetheart as well. I know the feeling that comes along with it. Your raking in cash and have a beautiful wife now, that’s the American dream. Good luck on your venture into eternity with that girl. You think your at your happiest now, but just wait until you witness your childlen for the first time. ( assuming that’s the next step)


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All this and I still got to marry the girl I've been with since I got my drivers license in high school. Shit was beautiful. I got really lucky


Given your reputation she better check that ring and make sure it aint fake or a knock off clone.Congrats on that big day.All business aside.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All this and I still got to marry the girl I've been with since I got my drivers license in high school. Shit was beautiful. I got really lucky


Lots of fine shirleys at the ceremony. But those Brucies !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Congratulations on that truly, I married my high school sweetheart as well. I know the feeling that comes along with it. Your raking in cash and have a beautiful wife now, that’s the American dream. Good luck on your venture into eternity with that girl. You think your at your happiest now, but just wait until you witness your childlen for the first time. ( assuming that’s the next step)


Same here. And if you've ever questioned your reason for being, you'll know it when you see your child for first time. My kids father is truly the champion the their dreams.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 10, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I don't want to make @Gu~ pay. I only want to educate the public on how his seeds might not even be the legit genetics advertised, how he uses fake pictures, sold fake seeds, and it just keeps on rollin baby! And what makes it worse is his last posts have only been 1-3 sentences! None of which give a coherent explantion of the problems that have been coming up. Why are people getting mad Jay or heisen keep saying the same things. Its because its true. Yall got to stop huggin gus nuts for real.


Even though we ALL did pay. Some GOT nuggets for s1 replacement. How would you feel now? 

Just stop covering for him its OVER. The trump book is so in line with this mass planned scam!!

INTENTION IS EVERYTHING


----------



## numberfour (Oct 10, 2018)

Edit, Hmmm....that moment you post then catch up on the thread

Am just here posting pics of seeds I've popped but very interested in where this is all going 



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Awesome quality so glad I got a few packs of these. Saw someone post pics not too long ago that were not good plants figured it had to be the grower given the genes and consistency and glad it was.
> 
> How are the smells on each one any chance of us getting some details?


Thanks man. Those are the 3 females from 5 seeds popped. Keep hold of those, they are sort after packs, I've had interest and offers on IG...shame I only have 5 seeds left lol.

Interesting 2 are very similar with skunky munsky notes with #4 smelling completely different. I give my buds a few weeks in jars before smoking / going into details but will post my findings.



boybelue said:


> Man those look great, seems like the number four always ends up a good pheno. Definitely one of the best nug shots of GPS gear ive seen. Do you think the Hibernate or Sky Pilot will have as good of bag appeal, haven't scored none of the PK or CC, regretting it for the PK now!


Thanks, that pheno of Pioneer Kush is very photogenic, out of the light shes got blue hues.

One of the Hibernate phenos has some good appeal

Not the best shot and she needs a final trim but dense and loud.

Skypilot Lowers

First strain that interested me in GPS, I love the look of her, she smells incredible but I chopped her today at 105 days...haha put her into reveg too just incase she is one of those. If not another 5 seeds to hunt through


Cowboy Cookie
 2 Phenos, both producing, this pheno is just one long cola. Killed my carbon filter, putrid with onions on this pheno.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm still offering great seeds for great prices, no need to address the haters spreading the fake news.
> 
> Mistakes happen and I don't mind saying when I screw up, not a common occurrence around people held to a high standard. Anyone who's spent any time in this thread knows I listen and make changes for the better, often.
> 
> ...


Respect for speaking up.
I still stand my ground but I'll be respectful in not voicing my thoughts to ruin the energy here.at least from me.
I'll stop. 

Carry on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Congratulations on that truly, I married my high school sweetheart as well. I know the feeling that comes along with it. Your raking in cash and have a beautiful wife now, that’s the American dream. Good luck on your venture into eternity with that girl. You think your at your happiest now, but just wait until you witness your childlen for the first time. ( assuming that’s the next step)


It's a trifecta! 
I also married my high school sweetheart and can't believe she still puts up with me.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Edit, Hmmm....that moment you post then catch up on the thread
> 
> Am just here posting pics of seeds I've popped but very interested in where this is all going
> 
> ...


Gorgeous plants. I’m psyched to have a pack of Pioneer Kush in the vault. That one and Hibernate have me excited, love me some sleepy weed.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 10, 2018)

Shameless whore right here. Send cuts Heisentoe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Shameless whore right here. Send cuts Heisentoe


 
Who wants wedding cake?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Again, this was when I believed his story and was putting my brand behind it. As soon as it was verified the products were immediately pulled. Took less than a week. Stop trying to prove I knew they were not fems, I believed they were until I didn't and then my actions proved my position in finding a solution.


I told you they werent fems before the first male was shown. I told you they were bunk before the first pack sold. And you called me liar. Then dmed me asking if I had it out for you. And you assured me my bunk hemp seed comment was a lie. When i knew for 100% fact they were bunk bc I knew the dude who bought the bulk seeds.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I told you they werent fems before the first male was shown. I told you they were bunk before the first pack sold. And you called me liar. Then dmed me asking if I had it out for you. And you assured me my bunk hemp seed comment was a lie. When i knew for 100% fact they were bunk bc I knew the dude who bought the bulk seeds.



I do recall your posts


----------



## higher self (Oct 10, 2018)

My thing is why dont these guys grow out their own gear, do they even smoke their own crosses or just clone only cuts?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4213349
> Who wants wedding cake?


Michael might take all of them. Getting ready to hit the beach right now. ( 150mph). Hope all stay safe.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I do recall your posts


My best friend of 20 years said dont buy the s1s they are bunk. He was there when he placed an order for over 10k beans of bunk hemp beans. 4 different strains of hemp. And hemp crosses. And after the males came up in my mimosa and dosidos. I knew in fact they were not what they were supposed to be. I got lucky and got nuggets and replaced them GPS strains. Which now I'm kinda doubting that. I mean look at my cookies n chem. No way its cookies n chem. No way I'm clearing a qp in a 2gal under less than 500 watts of led. Especially a cookie strain. And now in stuck with a qp of almost dry whatever non get your ass high shit.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 10, 2018)

higher self said:


> My thing is why dont these guys grow out their own gear, do they even smoke their own crosses or just clone only cuts?


Rush to market, fix problems later, common attitude when something has been developed within a system that has been successful. Comfort, complacency, call it what you will.



CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Michael might take all of them. Getting ready to hit the beach right now. ( 150mph). Hope all stay safe.


@Heisengrow can be a reall ass (just look at 95% of his posts), dosent mean he dosent speak truth. Pretty sure none of us wish him ill will. Mother Nature has a way of making things insignificant.

On another note, dosent GU have an actual hemp seed business? Thought I saw that somewhere a few years back. I would imagine 100 industrial hemp growers would replace the revenues generated by 1000 pot growers. If I am wrong, pleaase let me know.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

At first I thought it was starfighter dom. But now that I've smoked it, I know its not. It has zero cookie structure, the smell now while still hanging is very dull, went from the loudest plant to not any smell at all. Like smelling an old damp washcloths.

I mean I'm not saying it isnt cookies n chem, but this isnt cookies n chem.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 10, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Edit, Hmmm....that moment you post then catch up on the thread
> 
> Am just here posting pics of seeds I've popped but very interested in where this is all going
> 
> ...



Great GMO representation in that Cowboy Cookies. Looks just like it! Great job.

Shuteye (the mom in hibernate) was one of the loudest phenos I've ever found and I was hoping those traits would pass on so you can experience it. Glad to know they are coming through loud and clear.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great GMO representation in that Cowboy Cookies. Looks just like it! Great job.
> 
> Shuteye (the mom in hibernate) was one of the loudest phenos I've ever found and I was hoping those traits would pass on so you can experience it. Glad to know they are coming through loud and clear.


Please show me a GMO that looks like that? Anywhere on the internet. That looks so far from gmo its unreal. Why would you even say that? It looks decent kinda, looks exactly like my cnc jus a black pheno.. But no where near a gmo representative. Not even close. The fukn fans dont even look like a cookies dom cross. I am completely washing my hands of this giant shit show. Good luck everyone with your mystery beans.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Please show me a GMO that looks like that? Anywhere on the internet. That looks so far from gmo its unreal. Why would you even say that? It looks decent kinda, looks exactly like my cnc jus a black pheno.. But no where near a gmo representative. Not even close. The fukn fans dont even look like a cookies dom cross. I am completely washing my hands of this giant shit show. Good luck everyone with your mystery beans.


lmfao.. probably (hopefully) just needs some more time..

@numberfour How far along is the cowboy?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lmfao.. probably (hopefully) just needs some more time..
> 
> @numberfour How far along is the cowboy?


Ok real GMO


My cnc????

Cowboy cookies from number 4


You tell me which two look even remotely close.
Granted I'll give ya thebenefit of the doubt being a cross. But to say it looks jus like GMO is so far stretching the truth its unreal.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm GMO the real GMO all you other GMOs are just imitating so wont the real GMO please stand up,please stand up.

Lol I'm still kicking you'll.worst is almost over


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm GMO the real GMO all you other GMOs are just imitating so wont the real GMO please stand up,please stand up.
> 
> Lol I'm still kicking you'll.worst is almost over


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm GMO the real GMO all you other GMOs are just imitating so wont the real GMO please stand up,please stand up.
> 
> Lol I'm still kicking you'll.worst is almost over


Hope you and your family stay safe and sound.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ok real GMO
> View attachment 4213392
> 
> My cnc????View attachment 4213393
> ...


please dont take my comment as standing up for this shady fu*k... I completely agree that at this point it just looks like an unfinished bud.. I was just sayin the shit was too early to say it looks like anything.. 

Its like when everybody says that a brand new baby looks "exactly like... (mom or dad)".. like no, the baby looks like most every other brand new baby


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ok real GMO
> View attachment 4213392
> 
> My cnc????View attachment 4213393
> ...


Number 4's Cowboy Cookies looks pretty close THCaeczar's GMO Cookies
 

Obviously, you can get some different looks in different environments.

Getting identical looking plants is from the same strain doesn't always happen. I grow year round in Hawaii and my plants don't look the same from summer to winter. Probably the most drastic difference I've seen was one guy growing the exact same cut during the same time of year in Costa Rica and Texas and it didn't look even related. So making statements based on looks in different grow environments isn't always going to be accurate


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Number 4's Cowboy Cookies looks pretty close THCaeczar's GMO Cookies
> View attachment 4213440
> 
> Obviously, you can get some different looks in different environments.
> ...



The amount of LED grows has sky rocketed.I almost feel it should be an unwritten rule now to state ones lighting source with the plant pics they post.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Number 4's Cowboy Cookies looks pretty close THCaeczar's GMO Cookies
> View attachment 4213440
> 
> Obviously, you can get some different looks in different environments.
> ...


Those fans and single blades look nothing alike.. maybe I jus dont see it. Which could be. But I've been face to face with real gmo. The cut from skunkmasterflex grown near me. And it looks nothing like the cowboy cookies. But it does look like the pics of SMF. Even though different environments they still resemble each other. Those however do not. It dont matter anyway. I'm not beating a dead horse. It's already been proven that the genetics aren't matching up. Gonna have packs of GPS on the low low. I'll go through and see what I got. I have a bunch.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> please dont take my comment as standing up for this shady fu*k... I completely agree that at this point it just looks like an unfinished bud.. I was just sayin the shit was too early to say it looks like anything..
> 
> Its like when everybody says that a brand new baby looks "exactly like... (mom or dad)".. like no, the baby looks like most every other brand new baby


No I didnt. It's all good. I knew what you meant..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 10, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> Number 4's Cowboy Cookies looks pretty close THCaeczar's GMO Cookies
> View attachment 4213440
> 
> Obviously, you can get some different looks in different environments.
> ...


pretty close? thats like my baby example.. I could find 10 other pics of 10 different strains that look "pretty close"..

Honestly, YTs CnC looked closer to the GMO you posted than number4.. Once again, Im not hating but it's wayyyy too early to be saying @numberfour looks like anything other than a bud that hasn't finished yet..


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> At first I thought it was starfighter dom. But now that I've smoked it, I know its not. It has zero cookie structure, the smell now while still hanging is very dull, went from the loudest plant to not any smell at all. Like smelling an old damp washcloths.
> 
> I mean I'm not saying it isnt cookies n chem, but this isnt cookies n chem.
> View attachment 4213365 View attachment 4213366 View attachment 4213367


Glad I saw this. I've already been seeing bad reviews on the CnC and well I'm definitely not popping those beans. Its seems to have some undesirable phenos.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Glad I saw this. I've already been seeing bad reviews on the CnC and well I'm definitely not popping those beans. Its seems to have some undesirable phenos.


There def is. But I've seen some very nice phenos from cnc. That was the only reason I opened them. But that's not saying there isnt a nice pheno in my pack. This jus isnt it. And it's bad enough that I wont run anymore.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those fans and single blades look nothing alike.. maybe I jus dont see it. Which could be. But I've been face to face with real gmo. The cut from skunkmasterflex grown near me. And it looks nothing like the cowboy cookies. But it does look like the pics of SMF. Even though different environments they still resemble each other. Those however do not. It dont matter anyway. I'm not beating a dead horse. It's already been proven that the genetics aren't matching up. Gonna have packs of GPS on the low low. I'll go through and see what I got. I have a bunch.


Also, there are other things that could cause it to look different. Skunkmasterflex's plants look perfect, number 4's have a potassium deficiency which will affect how It bulks up so even in a similar environment they would turn out different at least somewhat and even moreso considering that it's 1/2 stardawg.

Anyway, I don't really care that much. I've found plants I like out if the packs I've ran so far and I'll pop more from the ones with great reviews like OBS and Grape Pie.

And just FYI @numberfour , if you're running a normal NPK ratio you probably have enough potassium. There's probably something in excess inhibiting your plant's potassium uptake


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> There def is. But I've seen some very nice phenos from cnc. That was the only reason I opened them. But that's not saying there isnt a nice pheno in my pack. This jus isnt it. And it's bad enough that I wont run anymore.


Ya dude that looks like some greenhouse seeds bud right there. My buddy use to grow bud that looked just like that. It doesn't look like a cookie or stardawg/starfighter pheno to me, at all. This shit is so time/space consuming, rather not risk it. I have a pack of raindajnce I might pop, been liking what I've seen from those.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Those fans and single blades look nothing alike.. maybe I jus dont see it. Which could be. But I've been face to face with real gmo. The cut from skunkmasterflex grown near me. And it looks nothing like the cowboy cookies. But it does look like the pics of SMF. Even though different environments they still resemble each other. Those however do not. It dont matter anyway. I'm not beating a dead horse. It's already been proven that the genetics aren't matching up. Gonna have packs of GPS on the low low. I'll go through and see what I got. I have a bunch.


People put to much stock in leaf color,Even though environmental variables are present the plants may not look like twins but you can tell they are from the same plant.Ive seen plenty of the same cut pics and yes there are differences but the structure and coloring patterns are always the same.Its like Dr reading an X ray.Most people dont see nothing but gray but an experienced grower that studies pic after pic can see similarities and knows when a clone is in fact his clone.I agree that cowboy pic dont look shit like GMO.It is just another stardawg leaning female plant,Very little frost,and just pretty meh IMO.Not trying to put anyone down,You know when you find a keeper pheno when you ask someone if they want it and they say fuk yeah.When people pass on your offering or they never ask for it than you know its pretty basic,However i agree some stuff is just dank as all get out when appearance is shit,But i never in my life ate a steak or a tomato that looked meh that tasted superb,A plump bright red perfect colored tomato is where its at.You can taste something good before you even bite into it.Otherwise the vegetable isle in the grocery store wouldn't have vegetables with dick hands that were put all over them,
My wedding cake cut grown under COB in DWC on the second run


The same exact i sent to my buddy,And he runs his room pretty warm compared to mine,Even though there are slight differences,I can tell its the same clone.He grew it under HPS and Ebb N flo and is a very capable grower.



And from Jbeezys Instagram of the finished plant taken the full 10 weeks




So yeah when someone trys to pass off a cut and it only takes about a 10 minute search through google,There are a ton of fakes out there.A good eye can always spot the real deal. That shit Gu put of cake is in no way shape or form the real deal.Not even close.And why does he still refuse to post any of his own pics of these alleged moms>?Cause they are all sitting a hot ass room full of nanners and who else the fuk knows.Any grower that takes pride in there work will always post pictures of there progress with pleasure.Consistency is all over the map with the greenpoint crosses.There is just no other explanation for it other than stray pollen from other sources.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya dude that looks like some greenhouse seeds bud right there. My buddy use to grow bud that looked just like that. It doesn't look like a cookie or stardawg/starfighter pheno to me, at all. This shit is so time/space consuming, rather not risk it. I have a pack of raindajnce I might pop, been liking what I've seen from those.


I tossed it all in the trash. I mean it's not even worth the hash bin. It doesnt get you high at all.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a trifecta!
> I also married my high school sweetheart and can't believe she still puts up with me.


Beautiful, everyone. I don’t marry, but I have been with the divorcee I picked up at a bar, by writing bad checks to get her drunk, for more than 18 years now. Could not be happier.

Also, OBS, Dreamcatcher and Sundae Stallion are on auction


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Glad I saw this. I've already been seeing bad reviews on the CnC and well I'm definitely not popping those beans. Its seems to have some undesirable phenos.


Lololololololool. Gaaasssssp! Lololololololol! Okay, chief, you do that. I popped one female and it crushes, she probably wants to go about ten weeks, but I haven’t run her from clone yet. Solid Cookies n Cream pheno, and it kills.


----------



## klx (Oct 10, 2018)

All you blokes looking for starfighter phenos why u running cookies and not gunslinger?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 10, 2018)

klx said:


> All you blokes looking for starfighter phenos why u running cookies and not gunslinger?


Gunslinger is my fav so far from GPS, did really well outdoors this year for me as well.


----------



## klx (Oct 10, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Gunslinger is my fav so far from GPS, did really well outdoors this year for me as well.


Yeah its ok...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Its like when everybody says that a brand new baby looks "exactly like... (mom or dad)".. like no, the baby looks like most every other brand new baby


----------



## boybelue (Oct 10, 2018)

Glad you broke the silence


rikdabrick said:


> Number 4's Cowboy Cookies looks pretty close THCaeczar's GMO Cookies
> View attachment 4213440
> 
> Obviously, you can get some different looks in different environments.
> ...


So true , I run the same ones inside and outside and they don't look nothing alike, one cut golf balls up and yields good inside but is completely stacked with loose flowers, no visible stem, covered in trichs/white looking outside w/low yield. A cookie pheno has small dense buds stretched all to hell and outside hardly no stretch way bigger buds not as tight and much more leafy. Both are way more leafy, wouldn't say they were the same plant if not for the smell. Slight environmental changes can have huge impacts on your final product.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I tossed it all in the trash. I mean it's not even worth the hash bin. It doesnt get you high at all.


What doesn’t? I can’t tell which strain you mean.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lololololololool. Gaaasssssp! Lololololololol! Okay, chief, you do that. I popped one female and it crushes, she probably wants to go about ten weeks, but I haven’t run her from clone yet. Solid Cookies n Cream pheno, and it kills.


Will do. 
I've breezed through this thread and not many of the CnC pics look like cookies to me. If anything most look like stardawg leaners. You post any pics of your cookie leaning CnC?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Will do.
> I've breezed through this thread and not many of the CnC pics look like cookies to me. If anything most look like stardawg leaners. You post any pics of your cookie leaning CnC?


Have you seen Cookies n Cream? It isn’t just cookies.

But yes, I have. Here’s a nug I broke out the other day. I don’t trim my personal shit, deal with it.

I am somewhat shocked at the way the wind blows around here. Do what you think is best, man. I dig my CNC.


It doesn’t look like cookies, does it? Yet it tastes of baked goods and cream when you smoke it and it gets you ripped to the gills in a hurry. The amount of reckons and opinions presented as incontrovertible facts lately is completely off the chain. Shit gets tedious as fuck. Do whatever, sir.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

Still popping Raindance...I love me some Deadhead og.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

May not look like cookies, but mine was pure fire.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> May not look like cookies, but mine was pure fire.View attachment 4213517View attachment 4213519 View attachment 4213522


O shit yup I remember yours....that's why I bought a pack. Those are some sexy phenos.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> May not look like cookies, but mine was pure fire.


I had three, and have about half a jar of each left. I can't get back to those beans for a while, so the CnC s have become the special occasion smoke, replacing More Cowbell. I'm gonna hate it when I'm out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I had three, and have about half a jar of each left. I can't get back to those beans for a while, so the CnC s have become the special occasion smoke, replacing More Cowbell. I'm gonna hate it when I'm out.


I have a mother for now, and I ran through my first


LubdaNugs said:


> May not look like cookies, but mine was pure fire.View attachment 4213517View attachment 4213519 View attachment 4213522


Yours was much better than mine, I don’t think I have done mine justice yet. I think the one I ran has potential to be close.

Maybe sometimes we should be blaming ourselves more than the genetics? Just sayin’.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have a mother for now, and I ran through my first
> 
> Yours was much better than mine, I don’t think I have done mine justice yet. I think the one I ran has potential to be close.


I wish I would have kept a cut, but ar the time I was growing seasonally. I have about a pack and a half to hunt through, I’m hoping to find this phenotype again.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I wish I would have kept a cut, but ar the time I was growing seasonally. I have about a pack and a half to hunt through, I’m hoping to find this phenotype again.


O fuck, you didn't save a cut of your CnC? Yours is really interesting looking. It looks as though the trich production is great and still has a pretty decent yeild.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

Gotta say shit got crazy over in this thread...didn't go on riu alot in the summer (I took the summer off growing.) Came back and was like wtf!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> O fuck, you didn't save a cut of your CnC? Yours is really interesting looking. It looks as though the trich production is great and still has a pretty decent yeild.


It was nice, I think about 4.5 oz under a 400w hps.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> What doesn’t? I can’t tell which strain you mean.


My CNC pheno.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> O shit yup I remember yours....that's why I bought a pack. Those are some sexy phenos.


See that's why I said I'm sure there great plants. Jus kind wasnt. I wasnt meaning all GPS beans. I have a pebble pusher keeper. It's extremely nice smoke. I'm still debating on letting the clone of cnc finish. It's under a different light. More red spectrum. Maybe itll help. Idk. But run under my samsungs my pheno smelled amazing during chop. Very sticky. Very very loud. After six days of hanging in a controlled cab. Its damn near perfect temp constantly unless I open it of course. And what I use to dry everything. It has zero smell. Not even tearing it apart. It really makes me think of wash cloth that got wet and set out to dry. Has zero taste. And barely gives it any a head change. My ol lady smoked an entire bowl to herself. And she said nothing. Shes not high. So she smoked some of the pebble pusher. And was stoned. Theres been alot of CNC pics in here that looked absolutely phenomenal. If you have the room. I'd pop a few if you can. I wouldnt skip em. Jus not my cup of tea. And I dont have room to pop more. And with the big let down on my pheno I probably wont revisit the pack.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Beautiful, everyone. I don’t marry, but I have been with the divorcee I picked up at a bar, by writing bad checks to get her drunk, for more than 18 years now. Could not be happier.
> 
> Also, OBS, Dreamcatcher and Sundae Stallion are on auction


Congrats bro, we are all lucky to have awesome women in our lives.
I almost snagged another pack of OBS this morning but got distracted & someone snatched it from my cart. 
If I can get OBS or dreamcatcher out the door for $25 or less, I'm all over it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Congrats bro, we are all lucky to have awesome women in our lives.
> I almost snagged another pack of OBS this morning but got distracted & someone snatched it from my cart.
> If I can get OBS or dreamcatcher out the door for $25 or less, I'm all over it.


I got my Dreamcatcher in that neighborhood, on the way soon. A slightly more potent Blue Dream would be a great daytime smoke for me, personally.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2018)

Couple hibernates I have in veg are looking the goods expecting big things if this smoke ...I definitely needs some shuteye in my life can't survive on fuck all sleep


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You're conflating City Slicker's gelato pic and Cake N Chem's Wedding Cake pic to try and prove your point.
> I'm willing to discuss if you can be honest in your arguments.


Your still using a picture THAT ISN'T YOURS HOW ABOUT THAT?
I swear... If you have all THIS why ARE you using ANY pictures not yours?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

I definitely liked my CnC but it wasn't as potent as I like because I cut her early, at 75ish fucking days!

The smoke was pure stardawg but I liked it a lot but it just needed that extra kick it would have had if I finished her at around 90-100 days. 3 month flower just isn't gonna fly so I chopped early and tossed the clone. 

I will get back to the CnC someday but I've got much better seeds to run first.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple hibernates I have in veg are looking the goods expecting big things if this smoke ...I definitely needs some shuteye in my life can't survive on fuck all sleep


I dont care what anyone says, but i hope your hibernate turns out as good as mine...

Every time i give out a sample they come back and want it all

I got a jar full of rock hard nugs that have been in cure for maybe 3 to 4 months, it gets better by the day


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I definitely liked my CnC but it wasn't as potent as I like because I cut her early, at 75ish fucking days!
> 
> The smoke was pure stardawg but I liked it a lot but it just needed that extra kick it would have had if I finished her at around 90-100 days. 3 month flower just isn't gonna fly so I chopped early and tossed the clone.
> 
> I will get back to the CnC someday but I've got much better seeds to run first.


75ish and not done and how exactly were you judging? What color were the trichs at this point...? Any Chemdog and Cookie and Cream are 70-75 all day long for 25% amber but never had anything in hundreds of chemdog phenos that ever went past 75 and wasn't at least 15% amber and 75% cloudy which is plenty done. Very odd pheno to be going 100 days....

I keep seeing people griping about some plants continuing to shoot new pistils like that has any-fucking-thing-to-do with whether a plant is done or not...So curious...



whytewidow said:


> I tossed it all in the trash. I mean it's not even worth the hash bin. It doesnt get you high at all.


How many phenos have you grown of this type?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 10, 2018)

Cookies n chem


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Chickasaw Cooler day 48


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Chickasaw Cooler day 48View attachment 4213602 View attachment 4213603 View attachment 4213602


That looks great.


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Jelly Pie day 48


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 10, 2018)

Yeah cooler was hit or miss for me also cooler same number of days


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Yeah cooler was hit or miss for me also cooler same number of days View attachment 4213608 View attachment 4213608 View attachment 4213609


Yeah anything with calio will be hit or miss with the skunk back ground I have noticed throughout the years. Pretty sure that is the broad spectrum of skunk genes. That ones bit leafy.


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 10, 2018)

but who knows which of the 2 will smoke the best. Hell for $40 for the pack I'm good either way. Go figure.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2018)

It is such an odd cross with a lot of different genes going on. I have a few packs of it but won't be popping anytime soon was more of a just a fun buy given what was in it. Thanks for putting those up really hope ya come let us know how they smell after 2 week cure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> but who knows which of the 2 will smoke the best. Hell for $40 for the pack I'm good either way. Go figure.


It's weird how the prettiest bud isn't always the tastiest. 
-- edit -- 
Just like plants. 
I had a couple of Texas butter plants outdoors that were vigorous as hell but the bud is "meh" at best. 
The runts didn't yield well but the finished product is WAY better.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's weird how the prettiest bud isn't always the tastiest.
> -- edit --
> .


Kinda like women


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Jelly Pie day 48View attachment 4213605 View attachment 4213606


Honestly the jelly pies I’ve seen have been pretty consistent. Very grape, fairly early, solid yield, stony as hell.

My JP outdoor was resistant to most fungus and never got any PM. Perfect northern outdoor plant. 

My first 4 pop of Chickasaw Cooler were all male so I’m in round 2 with them now. Looking good dude.


----------



## THT (Oct 10, 2018)

Dried nug time

ObS
  



Cackleberry
  



Jupiter and beyond
 



Bodega bubblegum


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 10, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Honestly the jelly pies I’ve seen have been pretty consistent. Very grape, fairly early, solid yield, stony as hell.
> 
> My JP outdoor was resistant to most fungus and never got any PM. Perfect northern outdoor plant.
> 
> My first 4 pop of Chickasaw Cooler were all male so I’m in round 2 with them now. Looking good dude.


Yeah I got a couple more jelly pies in the back of my tent that look better than that one, was just too lazy to move plants to get to them for pics lol. Very pleased with the pies. Smell just like welch's concord grape.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 75ish and not done and how exactly were you judging? What color were the trichs at this point...? Any Chemdog and Cookie and Cream are 70-75 all day long for 25% amber but never had anything in hundreds of chemdog phenos that ever went past 75 and wasn't at least 15% amber and 75% cloudy which is plenty done. Very odd pheno to be going 100 days....
> 
> I keep seeing people griping about some plants continuing to shoot new pistils like that has any-fucking-thing-to-do with whether a plant is done or not...So curious...
> 
> ...


Stardawg is up to 90% sat, imho, thats why the long flowering time. Trich's stay cloudy the longest i ever seen, you do see amber, I never waited long enough to wait for em to change to 1/4 to 1/2 amber at 10-12 weeks or so, usually bout 10% amber. I like the indica dom chemD, better myself. jmho. I wished I hadn't assumed by looking at the stardawg parents. Stardawg is the oddball fluke, imho. I thought you might find indica phenos, but I can't find a one report online after all this time. jme And again, hard to wait 3 months just to flower one month veg, week or two with seeds, almost five months, bout like outdoor, ain't it. Whole reason for doing inside. Having said that, I'd like to hear a Bounty Hunter smoke report, I thought it was pretty dang good.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> this is comedy, you’ve never even grown GPS.
> pure haterade


I know im laughing my ass off with all this 

Like 250 posts since i was gone at work haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That post is still there.
> 
> Gen's the mod here and I don't think he rolls like that. Don't drag him into this shit show.


Gens legit as fuck no need to worry there


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I wish I would have kept a cut, but ar the time I was growing seasonally. I have about a pack and a half to hunt through, I’m hoping to find this phenotype again.


Story of my life 

I never seem to value my cuts till they are gone
And im on the last jar


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Story of my life
> 
> I never seem to value my cuts till they are gone
> And im on the last jar


I’m always thinking about what I’m going to grow next. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m always thinking about what I’m going to grow next. Variety is the spice of life.


Word to many to try to shed tears about whats gone

But man there are a few id love to find a "lost jar" from years ago......

Now im going to cry about my old lemon skunk


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Stardawg is up to 90% sat, imho, thats why the long flowering time. Trich's stay cloudy the longest i ever seen, you do see amber, I never waited long enough to wait for em to change to 1/4 to 1/2 amber at 10-12 weeks or so, usually bout 10% amber. I like the indica dom chemD, better myself. jmho. I wished I hadn't assumed by looking at the stardawg parents. Stardawg is the oddball fluke, imho. I thought you might find indica phenos, but I can't find a one report online after all this time. jme And again, hard to wait 3 months just to flower one month veg, week or two with seeds, almost five months, bout like outdoor, ain't it. Whole reason for doing inside. Having said that, I'd like to hear a Bounty Hunter smoke report, I thought it was pretty dang good.


There are indica doms in GPS F1s but they are few and far between. I had one from a full pack of bodega bubblegum and one in pack of Texas Butter. 
The bubblegum finished early (with amber), was plenty frosty, but still had lots of red hairs (pistils) that hadn't receded. 
The fast finishing TB was outdoors and I let her go too long. 
100% loss due to bud rot.


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 10, 2018)

@Heisengrow man, been busy while i was out eh lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 10, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Chickasaw Cooler day 48View attachment 4213602 View attachment 4213603 View attachment 4213602


I want me some Chickasaw Cooler! Here chick chick chick chickeeeee!


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Stardawg is up to 90% sat, imho, thats why the long flowering time. Trich's stay cloudy the longest i ever seen, you do see amber, I never waited long enough to wait for em to change to 1/4 to 1/2 amber at 10-12 weeks or so, usually bout 10% amber. I like the indica dom chemD, better myself. jmho. I wished I hadn't assumed by looking at the stardawg parents. Stardawg is the oddball fluke, imho. I thought you might find indica phenos, but I can't find a one report online after all this time. jme And again, hard to wait 3 months just to flower one month veg, week or two with seeds, almost five months, bout like outdoor, ain't it. Whole reason for doing inside. Having said that, I'd like to hear a Bounty Hunter smoke report, I thought it was pretty dang good.


Ya that's what I'm talking about, fuck that noise. I've heard the very long flower with phenos that don't want to seem to finish alot on this board and it does make me weary of certain strains.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 10, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that's what I'm talking about, fuck that noise. I've heard the very long flower with phenos that don't want to seem to finish alot on this board and it does make me weary of certain strains.


It's a toss up, seems the stardawg is pretty dominant but I got a fast finishing western Wizard, done in 55 days roughly, my other pheno was chopped at 76 days and could have gone another month but I didn't want a super long finishing one.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Glad you broke the silence
> 
> So true , I run the same ones inside and outside and they don't look nothing alike, one cut golf balls up and yields good inside but is completely stacked with loose flowers, no visible stem, covered in trichs/white looking outside w/low yield. A cookie pheno has small dense buds stretched all to hell and outside hardly no stretch way bigger buds not as tight and much more leafy. Both are way more leafy, wouldn't say they were the same plant if not for the smell. Slight environmental changes can have huge impacts on your final product.


I have some OBS growing inside and a couple outside same mom but you wouldn't know it looking at them, sad reality is the outdoor doesn't look like it's going to finish the weather here has turned ugly... She's a beautiful looking gal too, reeks of oranges...


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 10, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Kewl beans.It does look thick.At first glance i thought it may have been tent material as i've seen peeps do that with old tents.Vert bare bulb growing is the beez kneez.I've been away from it since trying out QB's.But winter is coming....guessin a 600 bare bulb back in the room will help keep the heat up for the QB's.Vegging plants for 2 styles of growing is gonna require another veg space though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just put together some QBs using them in the veg tent right now, still early but I like what I see, thinking I will need to put a HPS in with the CMH for heat as well CMH run cooler then I expected getting in the low 30s & 40s outside here at night, running lights on nights right now and barely staying warm enough inside..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> 75ish and not done and how exactly were you judging? What color were the trichs at this point...? Any Chemdog and Cookie and Cream are 70-75 all day long for 25% amber but never had anything in hundreds of chemdog phenos that ever went past 75 and wasn't at least 15% amber and 75% cloudy which is plenty done. Very odd pheno to be going 100 days....
> 
> I keep seeing people griping about some plants continuing to shoot new pistils like that has any-fucking-thing-to-do with whether a plant is done or not...So curious...
> 
> ...


They were still clear bro. Like you're the only one that owns a jeweler's scope.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2018)

This is the cnc right around chop time and you can see there is way more white hairs than "just throwing some white hairs." This was in the tupur that I was having issues with but she wasn't too fucked off from it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 10, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I just put together some QBs using them in the veg tent right now, still early but I like what I see, thinking I will need to put a HPS in with the CMH for heat as well CMH run cooler then I expected getting in the low 30s & 40s outside here at night, running lights on nights right now and barely staying warm enough inside..


you running in a garage?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They were still clear bro. Like you're the only one that owns a jeweler's scope.


No bro, just only going by the only information you put in the post, which was based on pistils, hence the question. Thanks for answering for us though. There were no cloudy??

I know I am asking 'hard' questions but the purpose is to sift through the bullshit information and mangina emotional complaints and figure out wtf is real.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is the cnc right around chop time and you can see there is way more white hairs than "just throwing some white hairs." This was in the tupur that I was having issues with but she wasn't too fucked off from it.
> View attachment 4213713


Looks dope though, great leaf to calyx. Nodes could be closer, but yeah that is a lot white; all white.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 11, 2018)

White pistils on GPS seems to be a major concern here only recently. I never had a plant look quite like that near harvest time. I try to chop around 15% amber and all Greenpoint girls seem to get there without much trouble. Hibernate and Butch Cassidy as well as California Cannon were very much Indica dominant.

However the boys have repeatedly been far more likely to show up than the girls and Purple Mountain Majesty went 1 female 1 male and 2 50/50 male and female parts. It is also as potent as anything and Indica also.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 11, 2018)

Hope this clears a few things, far too many @ to reply to..

First, congrats on your wedding Gu...it took me many years, relationships and countless...its me or the plant conversations to find the right woman for me. 11 years later, 2 kids, and I still feel like the luckiest man alive. Beautiful thing growing older with the right person, enjoy. 

Pioneer Kush, Hibernate and Cowboy Cookies were / are all 1212 from seed plants. Flowered in just under 1.5ltrs (fist full) of soil under a 3000k 135w quantumboard dimmed due to the record breaking summer we had here in the UK. I've started another run recently, 35 plants,10 strains including Gunslinger and Lucky7s in smaller pots of soil.
 
Other factors, due to the increase in heat I had mites and thrips. Also tried a different combination of food this run, has worked for some strains but not for others. I don't consider this a great run.

The pheno pictured of Cowboy Cookies is one of 2 females from 10 seeds popped. Have a high male to female ratio no matter what I pop. My location is hotter than my last and I have seen the increase since then.

Will have to get back with how long they've been in flower, currently have 2x Cowboy Cookies , 3x Goji x SSDD bagseed and a Jaffa Caked Cookie x Yeti OG still in flower with them going into the last few weeks to fill out. To give an idea, Hibernate was first down, then Pioneer Kush. I dont really have a problem where the CC is at this point in time, she smells disgusting and I've nothing in my stable like that at the moment.

Lol not hurt if some one says its not a GMO cross and just a meh plant. These were received as testers so I post pics, have done the same when running Bodhi or Karma testers or any other breeder. 

If I do find anything I like the look of it gets revegged and run in my 4x8. 

She does grow perfect for this style of flowering though...pic from yesterday
 

pic from other week


----------



## numberfour (Oct 11, 2018)

Haha...I know we've had picturegate recently, but I thought this pic of Skypilot looked quite similar to the one I've just harvested

Skypilot on Eu Seedfinder
 
Mine


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> I dont care what anyone says, but i hope your hibernate turns out as good as mine...
> 
> Every time i give out a sample they come back and want it all
> 
> ...


Awesome !


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They were still clear bro. Like you're the only one that owns a jeweler's scope.


Like your the only esoteric grower! Lol. Yea I had to look up the definition! Lmfao


----------



## Noinch (Oct 11, 2018)

What's with all this complaining about a cross not looking identical to a single parent? Do you guys look identical to your parents? I'm by far the tallest in my family by at least half a damn foot and at least 30kg's lighter than everyone else. Most people are surprised that they're even my parents. Genetics don't give a damn about your expectations


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> you running in a garage?


Yeppers, most of the time it's real handy I can "escape" out there for hours but come winter not so much, has wood heat, smarter person would close up shop but it's the only thing that keeps me saine...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Noinch said:


> What's with all this complaining about a cross not looking identical to a single parent? Do you guys look identical to your parents? I'm by far the tallest in my family by at least half a damn foot and at least 30kg's lighter than everyone else. Most people are surprised that they're even my parents. Genetics don't give a damn about your expectations


No kidding, eh. My mother is 100% Native and out of 5 kids, none of us look anything like her, yet one of my boys looks like he's straight off the rez at only 1/4 native.
DNA/recessive genes can be tricky.
My mothers best friend (with green eyes and blond hair) used to tease her all time, telling her the next time we were all out in public she's was going to start screaming some crazy native lady was trying to steal her kids, lol.

This thread's a trip


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 11, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Yeppers, most of the time it's real handy I can "escape" out there for hours but come winter not so much, has wood heat, smarter person would close up shop but it's the only thing that keeps me saine...


You can always put a space heater attached to a thermostat out there the heater and thermostat can be had for pretty cheap


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> You can always put a space heater attached to a thermostat out there the heater and thermostat can be had for pretty cheap


Those work really well too.
That's what I used during previous winters and mine had digital thermostats built in.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 11, 2018)

View attachment 4213759[/QUOTE]


evergreengardener said:


> You can always put a space heater attached to a thermostat out there the heater and thermostat can be had for pretty cheap


I have everything totally automated, a.c. humidifiers,fans and do eventually run milk heaters but they up my bill by $30 month since they each eat 1500 watts it has gotten a little better hooking them to a wall thermostat vs built in, even though it's insulated I am adding more insulation this weekend should help....


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 11, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4213759
> I have everything totally automated, a.c. humidifiers,fans and do eventually run milk heaters but they up my bill by $30 month since they each eat 1500 watts it has gotten a little better hooking them to a wall thermostat vs built in, even though it's insulated I am adding more insulation this weekend should help....


Ah yea I wasn’t thinking of energy cost as I run 4 saltwater tanks and two freshwater so my electric bill is pretty high as it is


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I have everything totally automated, a.c. humidifiers,fans and do eventually run milk heaters but they up my bill by $30 month since they each eat 1500 watts it has gotten a little better hooking them to a wall thermostat vs built in, even though it's insulated I am adding more insulation this weekend should help....


Ah yea I wasn’t thinking of energy cost as I run 4 saltwater tanks and two freshwater so my electric bill is pretty high as it is[/QUOTE]
A little off topic but how do you control the temps in those tanks? The heaters I've bought always go wonky after a couple months and overheat.


And whats with the broken quotes this morning


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 11, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I just put together some QBs using them in the veg tent right now, still early but I like what I see, thinking I will need to put a HPS in with the CMH for heat as well CMH run cooler then I expected getting in the low 30s & 40s outside here at night, running lights on nights right now and barely staying warm enough inside..


30s & 40s!!!.......meh........i'll keep my hurricanesI'ma shorts and flip flop kinda guy.

It'll probably be mid Oct start of Nov by the time i add the 600hps to keep things cozy.This winter will determine on if i keep my QB's.Not knockin them at all but things don't seem to be what they were for me.Could also be new nutes too.I ran nothing but Floranova bloom and floralicious plus for close to 8 yrs.STANK ass YUMMY weed.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 11, 2018)

Dreamcatcher and cali cannon 5 weeks flowering. I'm satisfied !! Bottom left is a S1 from a selfed white widow I had last grow(plant in profile pic). I didn't steal these pics either, they are my own. Lol. Good vibes everybody. God is great.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A little off topic but how do you control the temps in those tanks? The heaters I've bought always go wonky after a couple months and overheat


Buy a good brand like eheim jager, and use a temp controller to run it. My eheims lasted years, the built in thermostats are crap imo which is why a temp controller is great.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those work really well too.
> That's what I used during previous winters and mine had digital thermostats built in.


Growing in the garage works out pretty well this time of year. It definitely helps if the garage is finished and insulated. 
It's nice to be able to run lights during the day again and the heat generated by HID bulbs is welcome. 
Controlling smell is the biggest challenge -- even with a carbon filter.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 11, 2018)

Noinch said:


> What's with all this complaining about a cross not looking identical to a single parent? Do you guys look identical to your parents? I'm by far the tallest in my family by at least half a damn foot and at least 30kg's lighter than everyone else. Most people are surprised that they're even my parents. Genetics don't give a damn about your expectations


Hey look, just cause we can put together an aritificial environment to grow plants doesn’t mean we also learned about genetic inheritance and expression.

Everyone complaining about plants grown from seed that don’t meet their expectations should inform themselves on the above. Remember kids, breeding hybrids together will cause a lot of unique genetic expression by way of recombination. It is a numbers game when growing hybrid cultivars. I wouldn’t expect most of the GPS Wild West cultivars to show all phenotypic expression in just one pack of seeds. My suggestion is to pick up a pack of crosses with parents you know you’ll enjoy. Grow out the pack then decide if you want to invest more time and money hunting for that golden child. If you’re hunting fewer than 30 seeds of an F1 polyhybrid you’ll need to produce F2 seeds to hunt a proper number of seeds and find a 90+ percentile genotype.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Buy a good brand like eheim jager, and use a temp controller to run it. My eheims lasted years, the built in thermostats are crap imo which is why a temp controller is great.


Thank you. I don't need one for fish tanks but I have a couple of 50gal res. that my RO unit fills. In the winter, the water temps drop. I've used a couple of those cheap tetra submersibles but they either burn out or get way to hot. 
I'm installing drip lines and need something dependable. (water was at 76f this morning)

I'll check that brand out your recommended. 
Thanks again


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing in the garage works out pretty well this time of year. It definitely helps if the garage is finished and insulated.
> It's nice to be able to run lights during the day again and the heat generated by HID bulbs is welcome.
> Controlling smell is the biggest challenge -- even with a carbon filter.


I flip mine too but it does require good scrubbers.

An old farming couple we're friends with exhaust theirs into their chicken coop. Keeps them all warm and cozy through the winter. Happiest damn chickens ya ever seen.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. I don't need one for fish tanks but I have a couple of 50gal res. that my RO unit fills. In the winter, the water temps drop. I've used a couple of those cheap tetra submersibles but they either burn out or get way to hot.
> I'm installing drip lines and need something dependable. (water was at 76f this morning)
> 
> I'll check that brand out your recommended.
> Thanks again


I used to have saltwater tanks like evergreengardner and know what your talking about.
The eheim Jager is a good German design that's reliable and cheap. A temp controller is a must IMO cuz all the built in thermostats will fail.
Cobalt makes one called neotherm which is also really good but more expensive.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 11, 2018)

Im in LOVE with OBS. i have a creamsicle type and i just went to the store to get the ice cream. Damn near identical. Real yielder too!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A little off topic but how do you control the temps in those tanks? The heaters I've bought always go wonky after a couple months and overheat.
> 
> 
> And whats with the broken quotes this morning


My tanks are drilled and I run inline heaters they attach to the outlet hose coming from my filters


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Final CnC dry weight 149 grams. 5.32 zips. From a 2gal. The smell is kindve coming back. The main cola after I cut off the big stem is 51.3 grams. Now if the cure helps the high, alot of the trichs are turning amber. So heres to fingers crossed.
Everything but main cola is in jars. Going down for 21 days. Hoping it helps.


----------



## naiveCon (Oct 11, 2018)

Offspring sure can be a funny thing,,,


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

WhyteWidow the cure might just bring it back, I can remember the old cats around here talking about this very subject. I remember them saying if a plant hadn't been down long or cured well the moisture level could be a tab bit high and the water vapors entrap the cannabinoids or whatever and don't let them come into contact with your lungs. Idk , made sense to me.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Offspring sure can be a funny thing,,,
> View attachment 4213947 View attachment 4213948


And Thank God for that, I'm sure glad my kids didn't turn out looking like me! Thank God I got a good looking bunch!! Now me on the other hand... Did y'all see the S1's?!!Lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> WhyteWidow the cure might just bring it back.


I have had many many plants completely lose smell after hang drying and then after 10 days in the jar come back very strong. Most of the time it is because the humidity was too high when drying and then you can really fuck it up by putting them in the jar too early. It is paramount to dry and to cure in a humidity controlled room. You can get away with not doing this lots of times but there is always that bad time of the year you just happened to be harvesting at effecting the environment or just incorrectly deciding when to jar them. No smell in a jar from a plant that reeks has always been my fault if it hasnt come back in 10 days. You can usually tell by the odd changing of color on the bud to slightly/barely noticeable brown and sometimes a sourness to it. It's toast at that point and never coming back as moisture has caused it to grow molds even if you can't see it you would be able to under a scope.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have had many many plants completely lose smell after hang drying and then after 10 days in the jar come back very strong. Most of the time it is because the humidity was too high when drying and then you can really fuck it up by putting them in the jar too early. It is paramount to dry and to cure in a humidity controlled room. You can get away with not doing this lots of times but there is always that bad time of the year you just happened to be harvesting at effecting the environment or just incorrectly deciding when to jar them. No smell in a jar from a plant that reeks has always been my fault if it hasnt come back in 10 days. You can usually tell by the odd changing of color on the bud to slightly/barely noticeable brown and sometimes a sourness to it. It's toast at that point and never coming back as moisture has caused it to grow molds even if you can't see it you would be able to under a scope.


It was dried the same way I dry everything else. In a built humidor. The temp stays within 5° up or down. Bounces from 61 to 66 degrees. And humidity is steady as it's set with my wireless sonoffs on a dehumidifier on bottom and extraction fans on top. I've nvr had problem with it. As long as my cab stays shut it stays 56-57% humi. Unless I open it. Which I do once a day to rotate hanging buds. From top to bottom. And it goes right back to those within 15-20 mins.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 11, 2018)

Off topic...

If i were to take obs oil and mix with terps for e juice should i use stardog terps or clementine terps?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have had many many plants completely lose smell after hang drying and then after 10 days in the jar come back very strong. Most of the time it is because the humidity was too high when drying and then you can really fuck it up by putting them in the jar too early. It is paramount to dry and to cure in a humidity controlled room. You can get away with not doing this lots of times but there is always that bad time of the year you just happened to be harvesting at effecting the environment or just incorrectly deciding when to jar them. No smell in a jar from a plant that reeks has always been my fault if it hasnt come back in 10 days. You can usually tell by the odd changing of color on the bud to slightly/barely noticeable brown and sometimes a sourness to it. It's toast at that point and never coming back as moisture has caused it to grow molds even if you can't see it you would be able to under a scope.


Good shit! ^^
I had to learn this the hard way by fucking up close to a pound of what would have been good smoke. 
Buds were put into jars too early and excess moisture overwhelmed the boveda humidity packs. I didn't notice for a few days and the jars had settled so much, the top third was void space. 
I didn't actually see any mold, so I dumped everything out and dried it again before putting it in jars for the second time. 
The only smell left was like a REALLY dank basement. 

On the bright side... 

I've made several batches of cannabutter with the fucked up weed and it's fantastic!
Seriously. 

My brownies have zero cannabis smell or taste but are extra potent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Chinook haze getting some sun. 
Leaves are just starting to turn purple. 
She's probably got a couple of weeks left. 

(sorry about the green on green)


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Im in LOVE with OBS. i have a creamsicle type and i just went to the store to get the ice cream. Damn near identical. Real yielder too!!


That's what my pheno of obs smelled like. Straight orange cream cicle. I kept a mother of it. And was great overall smoke. I gave it an 8 outta 10. Wouldve been higher but she was a tad finicky at onset of flower. And didnt like any type of nutes at first. Then once she started stretching she ate like a cow. I still have a clone of OBS. Did away with the mother bc I found an intense orange flavored goji cross from @thenotsoesoteric pr I'd still have a mother of it. It did help tremendously with pain. Smoking it mixed some Charlotte's Web. When I broke my back. And was down for 3 months. I used those two instead of opiates. Yield was decent. I think i got 3.5 zips from a 2gal. And actually jus finished smoking the last of last weekend.

Edit:
Orange dream cicle pheno I took her to 76 days. But couldve been taken st 66-68 I let go a tad longer bc I wanted the heavy buzz from alot of amber trichs to see if it would help my back and it did.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook haze getting some sun.
> Leaves are just starting to turn purple.
> She's probably got a couple of weeks left.
> View attachment 4214003
> (sorry about the green on green)


I was wondering how you were moving your plants around, makes total sense now lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook haze getting some sun.
> Leaves are just starting to turn purple.
> She's probably got a couple of weeks left.
> View attachment 4214003
> (sorry about the green on green)


That lawns looking like it could use a mow


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> That lawns looking like it could use a mow


Don't remind me... 

Our riding lawn mower is out of commission and the push mower is a workout for an old stoner...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Chickasaw Cooler day 48View attachment 4213602 View attachment 4213603 View attachment 4213602


Thanks for posting that. I an sitting on half a pack, their ranking went up significantly. Please post a smoke report when it is ready.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what my pheno of obs smelled like. Straight orange cream cicle. I kept a mother of it. And was great overall smoke. I gave it an 8 outta 10. Wouldve been higher but she was a tad finicky at onset of flower. And didnt like any type of nutes at first. Then once she started stretching she ate like a cow. I still have a clone of OBS. Did away with the mother bc I found an intense orange flavored goji cross from @thenotsoesoteric pr I'd still have a mother of it. It did help tremendously with pain. Smoking it mixed some Charlotte's Web. When I broke my back. And was down for 3 months. I used those two instead of opiates. Yield was decent. I think i got 3.5 zips from a 2gal. And actually jus finished smoking the last of last weekend.
> 
> Edit:
> Orange dream cicle pheno I took her to 76 days. But couldve been taken st 66-68 I let go a tad longer bc I wanted the heavy buzz from alot of amber trichs to see if it would help my back and it did.
> View attachment 4214028 View attachment 4214029 View attachment 4214030 View attachment 4214031 View attachment 4214033


Amazing pics. Im still shy to show mine but frost is right there with you!! She responded well to lst and topping.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2018)

naiveCon said:


> Kinda like women


And men.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing in the garage works out pretty well this time of year. It definitely helps if the garage is finished and insulated.
> It's nice to be able to run lights during the day again and the heat generated by HID bulbs is welcome.
> Controlling smell is the biggest challenge -- even with a carbon filter.


I have a single small bedroom with three tents and a closet, each with a carbon filter and two extras as scrubbers in the room. More fans, more filters, negative pressure, zero smell outside the room, ever. I have battery backup power strips for short outages.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

A shot of my outdoor Raindance.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> And men.


And everyone between*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No bro, just only going by the only information you put in the post, which was based on pistils, hence the question. Thanks for answering for us though. There were no cloudy??
> 
> I know I am asking 'hard' questions but the purpose is to sift through the bullshit information and mangina emotional complaints and figure out wtf is real.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I was a bit cheeky with that comment but she was just starting to cloud. I think the shitty run in tupur made her fall behind. Id guess on a healthier run she would have been much further along at that point. She did have good bud to leaf ratio.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> A shot of my outdoor Raindance.
> 
> View attachment 4214059


Love the pink hairs.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Love the pink hairs.


Me too. I had a Mr Nice G13 Skunk several years ago that had pink pistils also, only two times I've encountered them personally.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good shit! ^^
> I had to learn this the hard way by fucking up close to a pound of what would have been good smoke.
> Buds were put into jars too early and excess moisture overwhelmed the boveda humidity packs. I didn't notice for a few days and the jars had settled so much, the top third was void space.
> I didn't actually see any mold, so I dumped everything out and dried it again before putting it in jars for the second time.
> ...


 lol yeah edibles are the only way to go with it. One trick that really helped me early on before it became a bit like riding a bike was to only fill a quart jar half full. That extra air helped a ton.



whytewidow said:


> It was dried the same way I dry everything else. In a built humidor. The temp stays within 5° up or down. Bounces from 61 to 66 degrees. And humidity is steady as it's set with my wireless sonoffs on a dehumidifier on bottom and extraction fans on top. I've nvr had problem with it. As long as my cab stays shut it stays 56-57% humi. Unless I open it. Which I do once a day to rotate hanging buds. From top to bottom. And it goes right back to those within 15-20 mins.


Ok sounds perfect then it is what it is if it doesn't come back, but I just can't ever recall that happening on something that was rank while trimming. Wish you luck with it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> lol yeah edibles are the only way to go with it. One trick that really helped me early on before it became a bit like riding a bike was to only fill a quart jar half full. That extra air helped a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sounds perfect then it is what it is if it doesn't come back, but I just can't ever recall that happening on something that was rank while trimming. Wish you luck with it.


The headroom airspace is so important to a good cure, hell yes.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 11, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I have a single small bedroom with three tents and a closet, each with a carbon filter and two extras as scrubbers in the room. More fans, more filters, negative pressure, zero smell outside the room, ever. *I have battery backup power strips for short outages*.


I didnt even know that was a thing.. They look like a must have. Any u can recommend?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> lol yeah edibles are the only way to go with it. One trick that really helped me early on before it became a bit like riding a bike was to only fill a quart jar half full. That extra air helped a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok sounds perfect then it is what it is if it doesn't come back, but I just can't ever recall that happening on something that was rank while trimming. Wish you luck with it.


It was even rank in flower. Super loud. And I do that too with the jars. Only fill halfway. Hopefully it comes back. I mean it has some smell. But jus not what I expected I guess. Idk. Hopefully the cure helps. I had an og kush fo this one time back in the day. When dinafem first released their og kush. It was lemon in flower. And trim. And when it dried it had zero smell. But flavor was out of site. Almost like the lemon pledge furniture polish smell. For dinafem I was impressed. But the smell nvr did come back.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I didnt even know that was a thing.. They look like a must have. Any u can recommend?


It's called an uninterruptible power supply, or UPS. 
I bet newegg sells em but most of those are made for a single PC and won't last long when used for fans & pumps.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It was even rank in flower. Super loud. And I do that too with the jars. Only fill halfway. Hopefully it comes back. I mean it has some smell. But jus not what I expected I guess. Idk. Hopefully the cure helps. I had an og kush fo this one time back in the day. When dinafem first released their og kush. It was lemon in flower. And trim. And when it dried it had zero smell. But flavor was out of site. Almost like the lemon pledge furniture polish smell. For dinafem I was impressed. But the smell nvr did come back.


I've had some Dinafem I was impressed with also, the OGK was probably most impressive, there Dinachem was ok too. Anybody else tried it?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's called an uninterruptible power supply, or UPS.
> I bet newegg sells em but most of those are made for a single PC and won't last long when used for fans & pumps.


Two words: Tesla Powerwall


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 11, 2018)

lvtk 7 weeks

lvtk1 - this plant reeks of rotten lemon funkiness












lvtk 2 - no lemon in this one. pure kushy gas. found a few nanners on this plant, however.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's called an uninterruptible power supply, or UPS.
> I bet newegg sells em but most of those are made for a single PC and won't last long when used for fans & pumps.


I wonder what the high schools used , I remember the power going out one time in the gymnasium and the backup kicked on and all them hids eventually came back on. That would have to be a helluva battery pack!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I wonder what the high schools used , I remember the power going out one time in the gymnasium and the backup kicked on and all them hids eventually came back on. That would have to be a helluva battery pack!


Large backup generator with an automatic transfer switch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I wonder what the high schools used , I remember the power going out one time in the gymnasium and the backup kicked on and all them hids eventually came back on. That would have to be a helluva battery pack!


They've been around for a long time. 
I worked for EDS in the 80s and all of their data processing centers were on UPS and they were giant. 
Mainframes suck a LOT of juice and the UPS was only designed to give operators enough time to abort jobs and shutdown gracefully.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Large backup generator with an automatic transfer switch.


That's what I was thinking too. 
If it was UPS, the lights would have never gone out.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's what I was thinking too.
> If it was UPS, the lights would have never gone out.


Yep, that and it'd have to be a very large UPS for that kind of power demand. Keeping servers up and running is one thing, a gymnasium full of HID lights is another entirely.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing in the garage works out pretty well this time of year. It definitely helps if the garage is finished and insulated.
> It's nice to be able to run lights during the day again and the heat generated by HID bulbs is welcome.
> Controlling smell is the biggest challenge -- even with a carbon filter.


I hear you my neighbor is cool (my son) he tells me if the smells are getting out, I kind of get used to it I guess, I have yet to find a filter that lasts beyond 6-7 months, I do wish I would have added more insulation in the roof when I built it but $$ was tight, the rooms I built are also insulated we hit 20deg F last night it stayed 58deg F with just the lights...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've had some Dinafem I was impressed with also, the OGK was probably most impressive, there Dinachem was ok too. Anybody else tried it?


I run it and critical+ the original. It was really good smoke. Super fruity smelling. Almost like juicy fruit gum. And yield outta thise world. I popped one bean. Vegged it forever. Flowered it in a closet under 1k hps cool tube. No topping. My second fem seed run ever. I always run regs before. The main cola was as big as a 3 liter pop bottle. It was huge. We smoked on it forever. Through 2 more harvests. Did it and pineapple express when it first came out. I think I even have an old journal from before this name still on here. Of them. I think it yielded jus over 250 grams. The p.e. was a coffee pheno that was beautiful. But the c+ jus out did it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Oct 11, 2018)

broke a lower branch on 1 of the Cowboy Cookies. Oh well here it is at 40 days.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 11, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've had some Dinafem I was impressed with also, the OGK was probably most impressive, there Dinachem was ok too. Anybody else tried it?


Dinachem was pretty decent.. very similar to HSO chemdawg. I got a couple packs of their strawberry coughs before my buddy brought me a cut and there were a couple beans that were damn near identical. Kushmans cut is the one cut I always have going but if I lost it I wouldnt hesitate to grab sum more Dinafem SC


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Dinachem was pretty decent.. very similar to HSO chemdawg. I got a couple packs of their strawberry coughs before my buddy brought me a cut and there were a couple beans that were damn near identical. Kushmans cut is the one cut I always have going but if I lost it I wouldnt hesitate to grab sum more Dinafem SC


That's good to hear about the dinafem. I have a pack of hazeman's strawberry cough and Gu's the deputy for possible strawberry terps. I'll check out some dinafem too.

Right now my citrus twist (miyagi x tp) is still giving off a strawberry candy smell, she has been hanging for about 6 days now, which I attribute to the critical bilbo or critical + that the critical sensi star is made with because this pheno smells a lot like a critical jack herer I had that was also from delicious seeds. Only down side to the citrus twist is it isn't the most frosty plant but sometimes that is just visual effects in terms of potency. If flavor is there then she'll get pollinated by goji.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 12, 2018)

THT said:


> Dried nug time
> 
> ObS
> View attachment 4213615 View attachment 4213616
> ...


How's that Jupiter and Beyond? I got a pack from GPS and was interested in running them. There's not a lot of info out there though.

And did you get any cherry smelling Cackleberry's or Bubblegum smelling Bodega's?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Dinachem was pretty decent.. very similar to HSO chemdawg. I got a couple packs of their strawberry coughs before my buddy brought me a cut and there were a couple beans that were damn near identical. Kushmans cut is the one cut I always have going but if I lost it I wouldnt hesitate to grab sum more Dinafem SC


I give anything outta my collection for a pack of original strawberry cough beans.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what my pheno of obs smelled like. Straight orange cream cicle. I kept a mother of it. And was great overall smoke. I gave it an 8 outta 10. Wouldve been higher but she was a tad finicky at onset of flower. And didnt like any type of nutes at first. Then once she started stretching she ate like a cow. I still have a clone of OBS. Did away with the mother bc I found an intense orange flavored goji cross from @thenotsoesoteric pr I'd still have a mother of it. It did help tremendously with pain. Smoking it mixed some Charlotte's Web. When I broke my back. And was down for 3 months. I used those two instead of opiates. Yield was decent. I think i got 3.5 zips from a 2gal. And actually jus finished smoking the last of last weekend.
> 
> Edit:
> Orange dream cicle pheno I took her to 76 days. But couldve been taken st 66-68 I let go a tad longer bc I wanted the heavy buzz from alot of amber trichs to see if it would help my back and it did.
> View attachment 4214028 View attachment 4214029 View attachment 4214030 View attachment 4214031 View attachment 4214033[/





rikdabrick said:


> How's that Jupiter and Beyond? I got a pack from GPS and was interested in running them. There's not a lot of info out there though.
> 
> And did you get any cherry smelling Cackleberry's or Bubblegum smelling Bodega's?


Had real strong berry smell & taste in a couple Cackleberry but they put me to sleep big time, supposed to be a great morning all day type of meds, I ran them real long (50% Amber) perhaps that was the issue, I was going to make a mom out of their clones and re-run them but accidentally tossed them out with some OBS clones I didn't need..


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I give anything outta my collection for a pack of original strawberry cough beans.


Don't have no Strawberry Cough, would trade it for the Goji's if I did! Lol . Whats the opinion on Dutch Passions SC, been looking at those for yrs but haven't got any yet idk why because I thought there Blueberry was good, i jus open pollinated the first pack and had a nice one in the second generation but didn't know it til after harvest, wish I had it back.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Has Gu done any work with the S.Cough?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Large backup generator with an automatic transfer switch.


Well yea, or a Tesla power wall, but for mere mortals a $40 doohickey to keep pumps and fans running is great, if my lights are out for an hour or two it is not a big deal and our power is exceedingly reliable, and cheap.


blowincherrypie said:


> I didnt even know that was a thing.. They look like a must have. Any u can recommend?


Something like this, depending on your needs.
AmazonBasics Standby UPS 400VA 255W, 6 Outlets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073Q48Z95/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_LvjWBbR4KXFH0


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Don't have no Strawberry Cough, would trade it for the Goji's if I did! Lol . Whats the opinion on Dutch Passions SC, been looking at those for yrs but haven't got any yet idk why because I thought there Blueberry was good, i jus open pollinated the first pack and had a nice one in the second generation but didn't know it til after harvest, wish I had it back.


I've nvr run D.P. Sc. But Dutch passion these days I dont think are very good. I think alot of those overseas greeders (breeders)got into bulk seed buying. Like greenhouse back in the day was very good. Their shit is garbage now. But I've run some Dutch passion gear that was good.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I give anything outta my collection for a pack of original strawberry cough beans.


I was gifted some cuttings from a local grower here a few years back. Never did ask of the origins, I need to ask him if that's still available. It was like Blue Dream on steroids, I took them to mid Nov.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Oct 12, 2018)

Copper-chem day 45 on the 3rd run organic supersoil.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Oct 12, 2018)

Skywarden 2weeks behind copper-chem so about 26 days .


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've nvr run D.P. Sc. But Dutch passion these days I dont think are very good. I think alot of those overseas greeders (breeders)got into bulk seed buying. Like greenhouse back in the day was very good. Their shit is garbage now. But I've run some Dutch passion gear that was good.


I'd like to try there Glueberry OG, I think thats the name? But i haven't got nothing from DP since I got DP/Durban poison 5 yrs or more ago. Started them late and pretty much waisted them, but I had them inside in big window in solo cups and just let all 10 go , think I had perfect 50:50 5-fem 5-male, when I grew them seeds following season outside they never got over knee high and reminded me of an Auto. I noticed they came out with DP auto not long after that and ive always wondered if they were first gen Auto cross, grown inside under 24/7 got tall lanky ugly, and flower was pitiful , worst bought and pd for strain ever, but first gen in cups looked ok. Anybody out there have this happen with Durban Poison from Dutch Passion? Love to know!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

I have a new favorite GPS review! 
Strain = Ghost Town
---
Rated *5* out of 5
*Brown87 * – September 20, 2018

Missed it again! Hoping for pebble pusher. Genetics make it sound like the best


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have a new favorite GPS review!
> Strain = Ghost Town
> ---
> Rated *5* out of 5
> ...


I seen that this mourning, why do people do this, it's just plum retarted!


----------



## THT (Oct 12, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's that Jupiter and Beyond? I got a pack from GPS and was interested in running them. There's not a lot of info out there though.
> 
> And did you get any cherry smelling Cackleberry's or Bubblegum smelling Bodega's?


Jupiter was so-so.. only popped one and got a decent female. Some pics of her on the cannaventure seeds thread.

Bodega was tall and stretchy with smaller buds but plenty of bubblegum mixed in with stardawg smells. Cackleberry is one of my favorites so far with lots of cherry diesel flavor and a punch in the face


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 12, 2018)

rikdabrick said:


> How's that Jupiter and Beyond? I got a pack from GPS and was interested in running them. There's not a lot of info out there though.
> 
> And did you get any cherry smelling Cackleberry's or Bubblegum smelling Bodega's?


I had bought some Jupiter and Beyond, three packs. Gave two to friends and grew three plants from the remaining pack.

Here is a pic from one of the girls under mixed spectrum lighting in a promix medium from about a couple of weeks ago:


Two phenotypes from the three plants appeared evident. Two of the plants have a strong astringent lemon/grapefruit + something rank while the third is slower to mature and is more sativa leaning with a creamy lemon meringue smell.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Oct 12, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> I had bought some Jupiter and Beyond, three packs. Gave two to friends and grew three plants from the remaining pack.
> 
> Here is a pic from one of the girls under mixed spectrum lighting in a promix medium from about a couple of weeks ago:
> View attachment 4214421
> ...


Is that a K deficiency or nute burn on those leaves?


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I seen that this mourning, why do people do this, it's just plum retarted!


 Many ppl not work the inter webs so good.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I seen that this mourning, why do people do this, it's just plum retarted!


Especially now that the nuggets are gone. I figured most of the awesome reviews were to gain nuggets. But now theres not any. What's the point of wasting time doing reviews on stuff you havent grown


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Oct 12, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> Is that a K deficiency or nute burn on those leaves?


Yes, +magnesium def. probably. On the otherhand, I had to intervene with some tough love in early flower due to a mite problem, some of the leaf damage is likely from the intervention. No significant burn prior to intervening...


----------



## THT (Oct 12, 2018)

@rikdabrick 
Jupiter and beyond, like southbysouthwest said, mine were also a combo of lemony with rank. I'd give it a 5/10 personally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

THT said:


> @rikdabrick
> Jupiter and beyond, like southbysouthwest said, mine were also a combo of lemony with rank. I'd give it a 5/10 personally.
> View attachment 4214434
> View attachment 4214437


I give J&B zero stars. 
Got 1 healthy male out of two packs (24 seeds). 

Never again... 

BTW, it's a cult classics strain, not cannaventure.


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Oct 12, 2018)

SouthBySouthwest said:


> Yes, +magnesium def. probably. On the otherhand, I had to intervene with some tough love in early flower due to a mite problem, some of the leaf damage is likely from the intervention. No significant burn prior to intervening...


Ya, I was curious. I've got the same problem...burnt leaf edges. I've never encountered that before. I kept seeing pics that would say k deficiency and some saying nute burn. It's my single blade leaves showing this.


----------



## THT (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I give J&B zero stars.
> Got 1 healthy male out of two packs (24 seeds).
> 
> Never again...
> ...


See what happens when I smoke the cackle in the morning?

Thanks for the clarification chunks. 

Your J&B experience sucked for sure. I most likely will not be running the strain again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

THT said:


> See what happens when I smoke the cackle in the morning?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification chunks.
> 
> Your J&B experience sucked for sure. I most likely will not be running the strain again.


Been there, done that! 

Which reminds me...
(I posted this in the cannaventure thread)

Discount codes "rollitup" and "insta" don't work anymore on the greenpoint site.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

I trip and break branches all the time. I'm getting old. lol


whytewidow said:


> I've nvr run D.P. Sc. But Dutch passion these days I dont think are very good. I think alot of those overseas greeders (breeders)got into bulk seed buying. Like greenhouse back in the day was very good. Their shit is garbage now. But I've run some Dutch passion gear that was good.


In 2010, I bought Greenhouse's Super Lemon Haze and King Kush. The SLH was a creamy, buttery, Vanilla flavor. Fantastic taste and buzz. All my strains have been bred with it. I can taste that in some of GPS and CVS gear. Supposed Los Vegas Lemon Skunk was 1 of the parents. My SLH has no "lemon" flavor at all, just pure sweet, and fantastic smoke.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 12, 2018)

THT said:


> @rikdabrick
> Jupiter and beyond, like southbysouthwest said, mine were also a combo of lemony with rank. I'd give it a 5/10 personally.
> View attachment 4214434
> View attachment 4214437


Fine from far... far from fine


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Something like this, depending on your needs.
> AmazonBasics Standby UPS 400VA 255W, 6 Outlets https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073Q48Z95/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_LvjWBbR4KXFH0


Brilliant. I ordered 4. We had several power offs and on just yesterday as the remnant of a hurricane passed through. Was looking at spending 5 times that for a new generator, so much thanks for the info and link.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Brilliant. I ordered 4. We had several power offs and on just yesterday as the remnant of a hurricane passed through. Was looking at spending 5 times that for a new generator, so much thanks for the info and link.


Thise are only good for 255 watts rated. So probably only be able to pull about 175-200 watts before they trip out. Unless you have separate lower wattage channels they wont work very well for lights. Jus like ac to DC converters for cars to get 120v. 1k converter will only let you pull 780 watts or trips out the circuit protector. Through ground fault. Hope they work out for you.

Edit: the battery backup side of it. Pulling 200 watts at 120 v +- 3% will only probably only be good for 15 mins. Maybe 25-30 mins at half power draw. The big 900 watt ones that are integrated with 2 12v batteries last 12 mins at half draw and 4 mins at full draw which is only 577 watts over that it trips in the over protection fuse.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

Hey Chunk, what pack of GPS you alookin' for?


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey Chunk, what pack of GPS you alookin' for?


Damn I see that jelly pie sitting on top haha


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Damn I see that jelly pie sitting on top haha


I have close to 3 packs of everything. Minus the packs I have started. lol
There are "certain" packs that don't have as much "StarDawg" in them, like OBS, Barn Burner. Most are 44% SD and 22% of this and 13% of that. Those have much higher ratio of SD dom plants. Almost everything I have grown so far has been almost all "Dawg". I need some variety in my smoke.
I can't say I have a "favorite" yet. Haven't been able to grow them to full potential because of thieves and "Mother Nature". Jelly Pie and SK are the 2 "frostiest" strains so far inside. Best smelling is either FMF or PRK so far.


----------



## typoerror (Oct 12, 2018)

Jelly pie day 56
  

Night rider day 56


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

Here is 1 of my JP's. Sorry, camera broke and I bought a cheap one and it sucks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey Chunk, what pack of GPS you alookin' for?


There are some on my hit list.
It was really hard to decide what to grow for my next round but I ended up on OBS.

Oh shit!
Forgot about my seeds sitting on the router!
BRB
--- edit ---
They are off to a slow start. It's been 2 days. 
I usually do a water soak before going to the paper towel/coffee filters but this time I skipped the soak.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are some on my hit list.
> It was really hard to decide what to grow for my next round but I ended up on OBS.
> 
> Oh shit!
> ...


OBS is a good choice. These Full Moon Fevers are impressive too.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are some on my hit list.
> It was really hard to decide what to grow for my next round but I ended up on OBS.
> 
> Oh shit!
> ...


I havent started seeds like that in ages, straight into dirt and off they go. Always thought the paper towel etc method was just old stoner science. It's a seed, there should be zero need to jump through hoops to start them. I very rarely have one not pop when started directly into dirt, maybe one or two a year.

I figure if it will not start naturally, I probably don't need it in my garden.

Not judging, just commenting.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 12, 2018)

It's chop time for my CNC #1, I was wrong about how many days when I posted a few days back. Today's makes day 69, she could have been chopped sooner but I've been too busy. One of the nicest plants I've ever grown, it's rained and snowed for the last 13 days. She's always praying, first thing in the morning, when the sun goes down, even with no sun and bad weather for days, just reaching for the sky. So she's getting revegged, I might even try to clone a lower as well just to make sure I keep her one way or the other. I have a felling that I'll be keeping her for a while. I think I can improve on yield and resin production indoors under cobs.    

I was thinking of putting a pic up for the photo contest over on the gp site, but I can't figure out how to post a pic on that forum. Anyone know what I'm missing over there?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I havent started seeds like that in ages, straight into dirt and off they go. Always thought the paper towel etc method was just old stoner science. It's a seed, there should be zero need to jump through hoops to start them. I very rarely have one not pop when started directly into dirt, maybe one or two a year.
> 
> I figure if it will not start naturally, I probably don't need it in my garden.
> 
> Not judging, just commenting.


I won't be growing in "dirt", but thanks.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2018)

Do you up plate to bigger towels?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

I know this is a little off topic, but has anyone ever used "Citric Acid powder mixed in water for SpiderMites?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It's chop time for my CNC #1, I was wrong about how many days when I posted a few days back. Today's makes day 69, she could have been chopped sooner but I've been too busy. One of the nicest plants I've ever grown, it's rained and snowed for the last 13 days. She's always praying, first thing in the morning, when the sun goes down, even with no sun and bad weather for days, just reaching for the sky. So she's getting revegged, I might even try to clone a lower as well just to make sure I keep her one way or the other. I have a felling that I'll be keeping her for a while. I think I can improve on yield and resin production indoors under cobs.View attachment 4214551 View attachment 4214561 View attachment 4214570 View attachment 4214588 View attachment 4214591
> 
> I was thinking of putting a pic up for the photo contest over on the gp site, but I can't figure out how to post a pic on that forum. Anyone know what I'm missing over there?


I would enter it for sure, that is a gorgeous plant.


----------



## klx (Oct 12, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'd like to try there Glueberry OG, I think thats the name? But i haven't got nothing from DP since I got DP/Durban poison 5 yrs or more ago. Started them late and pretty much waisted them, but I had them inside in big window in solo cups and just let all 10 go , think I had perfect 50:50 5-fem 5-male, when I grew them seeds following season outside they never got over knee high and reminded me of an Auto. I noticed they came out with DP auto not long after that and ive always wondered if they were first gen Auto cross, grown inside under 24/7 got tall lanky ugly, and flower was pitiful , worst bought and pd for strain ever, but first gen in cups looked ok. Anybody out there have this happen with Durban Poison from Dutch Passion? Love to know!


Been growing a DP GBOG cut for last few runs. Tasty plant with nice terps and good yield but throws loads of nanners, been picking em out, seem pretty sterile but this is the last run with her have killed the mum, too much trouble.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 12, 2018)

Outside OBS smells like heaven..


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have close to 3 packs of everything. Minus the packs I have started. lol
> There are "certain" packs that don't have as much "StarDawg" in them, like OBS, Barn Burner. Most are 44% SD and 22% of this and 13% of that. Those have much higher ratio of SD dom plants. Almost everything I have grown so far has been almost all "Dawg". I need some variety in my smoke.
> I can't say I have a "favorite" yet. Haven't been able to grow them to full potential because of thieves and "Mother Nature". Jelly Pie and SK are the 2 "frostiest" strains so far inside. Best smelling is either FMF or PRK so far.


Hows the structure on the PRK's? Seen a few lack-luster reports on structure/yield, but most seem to agree the smoke is nice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 12, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I havent started seeds like that in ages, straight into dirt and off they go. Always thought the paper towel etc method was just old stoner science. It's a seed, there should be zero need to jump through hoops to start them. I very rarely have one not pop when started directly into dirt, maybe one or two a year.
> 
> I figure if it will not start naturally, I probably don't need it in my garden.
> 
> Not judging, just commenting.


I use the paper towel method not to help germination but so I know if the seed is going to pop. Why sit and wait 2-3 days to know you gotta pop a couple extra cuz some didnt pop? Space is at a premium in my garden.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 12, 2018)

xxxxxxxxView attachment 42432 View attachment 4214436


macsnax said:


> It's chop time for my CNC #1, I was wrong about how many days when I posted a few days back. Today's makes day 69, she could have been chopped sooner but I've been too busy. One of the nicest plants I've ever grown, it's rained and snowed for the last 13 days. She's always praying, first thing in the morning, when the sun goes down, even with no sun and bad weather for days, just reaching for the sky. So she's getting revegged, I might even try to clone a lower as well just to make sure I keep her one way or the other. I have a felling that I'll be keeping her for a while. I think I can improve on yield and resin production indoors under cobs.View attachment 4214551 View attachment 4214561 View attachment 4214570 View attachment 4214588 View attachment 4214591
> 
> I was thinking of putting a pic up for the photo contest over on the gp site, but I can't figure out how to post a pic on that forum. Anyone know what I'm missing over there?


You might have to post a few times to post pic if i remember. Those shots with the tomato's in the background beautiful.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 12, 2018)

macsnax said:


> It's chop time for my CNC #1, I was wrong about how many days when I posted a few days back. Today's makes day 69, she could have been chopped sooner but I've been too busy. One of the nicest plants I've ever grown, it's rained and snowed for the last 13 days. She's always praying, first thing in the morning, when the sun goes down, even with no sun and bad weather for days, just reaching for the sky. So she's getting revegged, I might even try to clone a lower as well just to make sure I keep her one way or the other. I have a felling that I'll be keeping her for a while. I think I can improve on yield and resin production indoors under cobs.View attachment 4214551 View attachment 4214561 View attachment 4214570 View attachment 4214588 View attachment 4214591
> 
> I was thinking of putting a pic up for the photo contest over on the gp site, but I can't figure out how to post a pic on that forum. Anyone know what I'm missing over there?


Straight fire. Really impressed for outdoors you did an amazing job.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I use the paper towel method not to help germination but so I know if the seed is going to pop. Why sit and wait 2-3 days to know you gotta pop a couple extra cuz some didnt pop? Space is at a premium in my garden.


I used to do that as well but had sum problems transfering etc.. Now I just soak til I get 1/8-1/4" tails. I hated diggin shit up after 5-6 days to see if the shits growin sideways or stallin etc.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are some on my hit list.
> It was really hard to decide what to grow for my next round but I ended up on OBS.
> 
> Oh shit!
> ...


Never used coffee filters, does the tap not grow through the filter? Hate using tough paper towels , sometimes i let em go to long and it's hell getting them out. Been using toilet paper for indoor. Use those 72 site peet pellet greenhouse for outdoor. Got to where I don't hardly even cover the seed up anymore, sometimes they have a hard time getting up if to deep.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 12, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #1.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher #1.View attachment 4214690View attachment 4214691


What effects is she delivering? I’ve got 4 unique phenotypes nearing harvest end of this month!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I used to do that as well but had sum problems transfering etc.. Now I just soak til I get 1/8-1/4" tails. I hated diggin shit up after 5-6 days to see if the shits growin sideways or stallin etc.


I used to go straight in dirt/coco too but I had several that never came up and then I had to dug them up just to find they got turned around or stuck under itself which kept them from popping upwards. 

Now I only let the beans sit in the napkin until they crack, usually 12-24 hrs, 36 for stubborn ones but I try to get them in coco before the tail is poking out. Had a couple that I left too long in the towel and they grew 1/2" tails and I broke them and/or other dumb shit so like you said I try to get them before 1/4" tails to prevent those problems.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Hows the structure on the PRK's? Seen a few lack-luster reports on structure/yield, but most seem to agree the smoke is nice.


Good opportunity to pass this along:

I e-mailed Rusty on Monday after the address was posted in this thread. He answered right away, and said he'd had reports of problems similar to mine with "the recent batch" of PRK. Said he'd sent out hundreds of packs from two previous batches that performed as the seed description stated - large yields of great smoke.

He replaced my two packs of PRK with two different fem strains, and included another PRK which he says is from a brand new batch. Got them today with a bunch of apologies.. That's strong customer service, imo


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I used to go straight in dirt/coco too but I had several that never came up and then I had to dug them up just to find they got turned around or stuck under itself which kept them from popping upwards.
> 
> Now I only let the beans sit in the napkin until they crack, usually 12-24 hrs, 36 for stubborn ones but I try to get them in coco before the tail is poking out. Had a couple that I left too long in the towel and they grew 1/2" tails and I broke them and/or other dumb shit so like you said I try to get them before 1/4" tails to prevent those problems.


Use rapid rooters with a humidity dome, much higher success rate and you don't gotta deal with plucking them off a paper towel.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Use rapid rooters with a humidity dome, much higher success rate and you don't gotta deal with plucking them off a paper towel.


soaked in very lite clonex solution, then squeezed excess out, might even have to snip off bottom of rooter. A lil heat from somewhere underneath, i use old heating pad on low, old one, new ones shut themselves off. Or a seed heating pad, lol. Used to do the paper towel trick after cracked, then using baggies, blow into them and seal up quick, also on low heat. get long tails quick, but gotta watch drying out. Dome way eliminates extra step of handling, which I like. I've never had good luck just plantin.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

I finally got a good taste of actual curing OBS today. I can sum it up in 3 words. 
Orange Cream Pine.
Definitely running more of OBS.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 12, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> What effects is she delivering? I’ve got 4 unique phenotypes nearing harvest end of this month!


She is still curing, so I haven’t had enough time to evaluate it fully. From the few times I’ve smoked her she’s been very potent.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 12, 2018)

I think this pic was day 30 or 31 on the deputy I kept. Its looking further along in the bud development then the 3 hibernates that are in there with it. Hopefully this one is a quick finisher


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> soaked in very lite clonex solution, then squeezed excess out, might even have to snip off bottom of rooter. A lil heat from somewhere underneath, i use old heating pad on low, old one, new ones shut themselves off. Or a seed heating pad, lol. Used to do the paper towel trick after cracked, then using baggies, blow into them and seal up quick, also on low heat. get long tails quick, but gotta watch drying out. Dome way eliminates extra step of handling, which I like. I've never had good luck just plantin.


Yea i use a seed heating pad with a thermometer to control the temp, very simple setup all of it combined is under 50$ and ensures you don't have to handle the seeds when they are fragile and possibly stuck to a paper towel.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea i use a seed heating pad with a thermometer to control the temp, very simple setup all of it combined is under 50$ and ensures you don't have to handle the seeds when they are fragile and possibly stuck to a paper towel.


Rapid rooters and dome is definitely the way to go


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Use rapid rooters with a humidity dome, much higher success rate and you don't gotta deal with plucking them off a paper towel.


I'm gonna try filling the rooters with "Recharge" and stick the seed in and close it up.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'm gonna try filling the rooters with "Recharge" and stick the seed in and close it up.


I thought of filling the cells with starter mix and planting as normal without plugs, mist. Using a spoon to dig out, have to do that sometimes anyhow to get that plug out of a 72 banger, ime. Im too skeered though to try it.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


Really hope that was a water bottle? Nasty ass! Lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


And what PH are ya pee'n on'm? lmao!


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


I gotta admit that's kind of funny. LOL. I haven't finished any GPS yet....is the old stock good? lost the male?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 12, 2018)

has there been any new word on the golden nuggets I tried emailing gps and have gotten a response!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> has there been any new word on the golden nuggets I tried emailing gps and have gotten a response!


The only thing golden around here is the showers.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 12, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> has there been any new word on the golden nuggets I tried emailing gps and have gotten a response!


I tried to use a coupon code that I had for my nuggets and @Gu~ cancelled my order and fed me a line about how we can’t use multiple discounts or some such because we already get a shitty tier discount and one for paying cash. 

So nuggets are gone and you can’t stack discounts. And if anything goes wrong and it’s out of your control you get told to pound sand anyway. Never mind that the issues are with the backend of their shit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The only thing golden around here is the showers.


Haha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I tried to use a coupon code that I had for my nuggets and @Gu~ cancelled my order and fed me a line about how we can’t use multiple discounts or some such because we already get a shitty tier discount and one for paying cash.
> 
> So nuggets are gone and you can’t stack discounts. And if anything goes wrong and it’s out of your control you get told to pound sand anyway. Never mind that the issues are with the backend of their shit.


Gu took my nuggets, killed the 'rollitup' and 'insta' discounts -- and cash is no longer king??? 

I am soooo done.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 12, 2018)

Dude went from dollar tree seed bank to wallstreet with the same male and shittier moms...lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Good opportunity to pass this along:
> 
> I e-mailed Rusty on Monday after the address was posted in this thread. He answered right away, and said he'd had reports of problems similar to mine with "the recent batch" of PRK. Said he'd sent out hundreds of packs from two previous batches that performed as the seed description stated - large yields of great smoke.
> 
> He replaced my two packs of PRK with two different fem strains, and included another PRK which he says is from a brand new batch. Got them today with a bunch of apologies.. That's strong customer service, imo


Thanks for the info. Any correlation to the colorings of the labels on the packs being an indicator of batches?? I know there were 2 different labels (one red/one black) back when they were sold at GP. I've got 2 packs of each.


----------



## HydroRed (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


I think you need to adjust your Pee Pee M's.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I think you need to adjust your Pee Pee M's.


Hahahahaha good one.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Dude went from dollar tree seed bank to wallstreet with the same male and shittier moms...lol.


My dad always told me growing up. He said remember you can always baffle them with bullshit or dazzle them with brilliance. The outcome will be the same.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 12, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I would enter it for sure, that is a gorgeous plant.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks for the info. Any correlation to the colorings of the labels on the packs being an indicator of batches?? I know there were 2 different labels (one red/one black) back when they were sold at GP. I've got 2 packs of each.


No idea. Everything I've gotten has been in black containers. If you e-mail him, I've no doubt you'll get a quick reply.

[email protected]


----------



## macsnax (Oct 12, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Straight fire. Really impressed for outdoors you did an amazing job.


Should be a stunner indoors.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> xxxxxxxxView attachment 42432 View attachment 4214436
> 
> You might have to post a few times to post pic if i remember. Those shots with the tomato's in the background beautiful.


I like the contrast of that too.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 12, 2018)

Here’s some pics of the night rider. Gave a buddy a cut and he thought he lost it, planted this mystery cut and ended up being the lady! Man she smells so good, way more gassy this time with that sweet chai tea on the back end. Greasy mama. I love the differences.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 12, 2018)

I can't believe he would just cut everyone's nuggets for good without a reasonable explanation to everyone and at least try to make it up in some kinda way! 

and if that is the case then unfortunately I think I'm done with GPS for good and that kinda sucks bc I wanted to try that city slicker cross!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can't believe he would just cut everyone's nuggets for good without a reasonable explanation to everyone and at least try to make it up in some kinda way!
> 
> and if that is the case then unfortunately I think I'm done with GPS for good and that kinda sucks bc I wanted to try that city slicker cross!


A tiered appreciation program that rewards you handsomely for logging in daily and writing garbage content for reviews led a lot of people to abuse the system. It obviously isn't going to be a sustainable business model regardless of how low his overhead might be. He probably looked at the number of nuggets out there growing and growing for months and months stressing out about it. I'm sure whatever heat he's taking is worth it for his peace of mind. 

If you're upset with anyone it should be the diamond members taking advantage of the situation. Sniping auctions, for seeds they know will probably sit in a fridge or freezer for the better part of a decade or never be grown, at just the cost of shipping. The guys that could've paid full price and still used nuggets they got by abusing the program are why he had to make the change. If you're one of those guys I have no ill will against you, don't give two fucks about nuggets tbh.

I know I'd take pulling back the nuggets system on the chin to ensure my seedbank had a chance to stay open in a heartbeat.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> A tiered appreciation program that rewards you handsomely for logging in daily and writing garbage content for reviews led a lot of people to abuse the system. It obviously isn't going to be a sustainable business model regardless of how low his overhead might be. He probably looked at the number of nuggets out there growing and growing for months and months stressing out about it. I'm sure whatever heat he's taking is worth it for his peace of mind.
> 
> If you're upset with anyone it should be the diamond members taking advantage of the situation. Sniping auctions, for seeds they know will probably sit in a fridge or freezer for the better part of a decade or never be grown, at just the cost of shipping. The guys that could've paid full price and still used nuggets they got by abusing the program are why he had to make the change. If you're one of those guys I have no ill will against you, don't give two fucks about nuggets tbh.
> 
> I know I'd take pulling back the nuggets system on the chin to ensure my seedbank had a chance to stay open in a heartbeat.


actually I won 30 bucks in nuggets from the monthly photo contest, and the reward was 30 bucks now it's just gone!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> actually I won 30 bucks in nuggets from the monthly photo contest, and the reward was 30 bucks now it's just gone!


I'm sure he'll send you a pack or give you a coupon code for that man.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 13, 2018)

Night Rider has worked out well here and is similar to Black Gold or some Copper Chem. Never nanners or nuts in a couple runs at my house. Friends and family really liked it. Even bought another pack later. Will have to see if it’s the same solid performer as it is a more recent pack.

Seems that reviews of strains has soured a bit since the shitstorm also. Doors of perception opening from different rooms into a new place. It really shouldn’t surprise anyone that some strains are similar to each other as they are all half sisters. 

The whole episode and nuggets fiasco and cc crap and stunning change in service is bewildering. Doubt I’ll be back for more soon.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm sure he'll send you a pack or give you a coupon code for that man.


I tried to get in touch with him, without any luck! that would be nice!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 13, 2018)

These will be getting flipped in a few days some 5 Texas butter, a grape og, Blackwater, 2 bubble bomb and 3 gorilla bombs if it fits all in theo 4 x 4


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 13, 2018)

Doubt I will purchase anymore either but I will show how my cnc & raindance finish out-blizzard bush bout to get chopped this week sometime
Raindance day 28


----------



## boybelue (Oct 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> A tiered appreciation program that rewards you handsomely for logging in daily and writing garbage content for reviews led a lot of people to abuse the system. It obviously isn't going to be a sustainable business model regardless of how low his overhead might be. He probably looked at the number of nuggets out there growing and growing for months and months stressing out about it. I'm sure whatever heat he's taking is worth it for his peace of mind.
> 
> If you're upset with anyone it should be the diamond members taking advantage of the situation. Sniping auctions, for seeds they know will probably sit in a fridge or freezer for the better part of a decade or never be grown, at just the cost of shipping. The guys that could've paid full price and still used nuggets they got by abusing the program are why he had to make the change. If you're one of those guys I have no ill will against you, don't give two fucks about nuggets tbh.
> 
> I know I'd take pulling back the nuggets system on the chin to ensure my seedbank had a chance to stay open in a heartbeat.


I think that pretty much sums it up, I remember the first time i got on the site that was one thing that went through my head "at some point all this is gonna add up and overwhelm the system" and I believe thats where we're at.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 13, 2018)

Raindance #1 from the outdoor garden chopped earlier this past week. Stood up to the New England outdoor conditions quite well with no PM in sight which is surprising. Grown alongside this one was pheno #2 the one with pink pistils that I posted up a picture of some pages back. I didnt take any harvest pics of #2 but the colas were just as fat if not fatter than this #1 but not as frosty. This #1 has a really nice OG smell to it that I think will get stronger as it dries


----------



## Cptn (Oct 13, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can't believe he would just cut everyone's nuggets for good without a reasonable explanation to everyone and at least try to make it up in some kinda way!
> 
> and if that is the case then unfortunately I think I'm done with GPS for good and that kinda sucks bc I wanted to try that city slicker cross!


I try not to assume the worst of his intentions in the absence of information from him.

It is easier/cheaper to keep existing customers than it is to get new ones. Marketing 101.

Clearly, price is a big driver for Greenpoint customers.
He knows that and knows that changing the price formula for sales will have to stay in the sweet spot regardless of how buyers get there.
He also knows people with equity stored in nuggets will expect to be made right. If he doesn't have a plan for that yet, it makes sense that he is working on one.

What is not happening right now is communication.
This can quickly create problems for a community trained to expect regular, direct interaction with a vendor. Especially with a group of persistent, tireless detractors stoking the flames of discontent any time he slips up.

@Gu~ needs to get his shit together and come back in here and explain things to his customer base. I believe that he will.

BTW: Congrats on the nuptials. Ally seems like a keeper.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 13, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Raindance #1 from the outdoor garden chopped earlier this past week. Stood up to the New England outdoor conditions quite well with no PM in sight which is surprising. Grown alongside this one was pheno #2 the one with pink pistils that I posted up a picture of some pages back. I didnt take any harvest pics of #2 but the colas were just as fat if not fatter than this #1 but not as frosty. This #1 has a really nice OG smell to it that I think will get stronger as it dries
> 
> View attachment 4215022 View attachment 4215020 View attachment 4215023


Looks fire! As much as I hate this guys business practices now and how he lies about shit he does have some fire. Needs to pull the reigns back on the trump style business management and get back to what made him what he is. Solid strains crossed to a proven male where the customer comes first . I only bought one pack from him and was wedding cake shit 1s and when I complained he jumped All over me and I was pissed but he eventually made it right. Maybe he will see what everyone is saying and listen and do it the right way where people aren’t questioning everything because your just trying to make a buck off the backs of the people who made you who you are. Stop the bullshit and steer the ship back around. Customers first with solid TESTED genetics. I have packs from @Gu from what I presume are his flagship/solid strains. Cookies n Chem, OBS, Bodega Bubblegum, Copper Chem. Why not work the lines and turn it into something to be proud about and fix your situation. Fast money schemes never work and people might come back and buy packs if you show you care and you have reliable tested products. I was going to pop a bunch of these packs next but I’m shook as with alll that has gone on I don’t even know if I trust that’s what is in the packages anymore. Sorry for the novel !


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 13, 2018)

Pioneer kush


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 13, 2018)

Bandit breath


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 13, 2018)

~Gu often comments really quickly both in emails, forum pms and in this thread. We had issues with paying for an order. The emails went back and forth for a day or two. I would say that was beyond excellent customer service.

We were waiting for the next black Friday to pull the trigger on the next seed pickup. We do often go for the best deal, but GPS with the rewards program was a front runner.

Most seed vendors have rewards programs that have an expiration date. GPS was one of the few which didn't. And it's a domestic vendor! So hopeful the rewards program will return.

Right now it looks like even the silver gold and diamond rewards are not displaying their discount.

Companies go through reorgs all the time. We are not going to avoid GPS simply because they are in that process now. Have patience things will get sorted, and if not plenty of places to get seeds.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 13, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Looks fire! As much as I hate this guys business practices now and how he lies about shit he does have some fire. Needs to pull the reigns back on the trump style business management and get back to what made him what he is. Solid strains crossed to a proven male where the customer comes first . I only bought one pack from him and was wedding cake shit 1s and when I complained he jumped All over me and I was pissed but he eventually made it right. Maybe he will see what everyone is saying and listen and do it the right way where people aren’t questioning everything because your just trying to make a buck off the backs of the people who made you who you are. Stop the bullshit and steer the ship back around. Customers first with solid TESTED genetics. I have packs from @Gu from what I presume are his flagship/solid strains. Cookies n Chem, OBS, Bodega Bubblegum, Copper Chem. Why not work the lines and turn it into something to be proud about and fix your situation. Fast money schemes never work and people might come back and buy packs if you show you care and you have reliable tested products. I was going to pop a bunch of these packs next but I’m shook as with alll that has gone on I don’t even know if I trust that’s what is in the packages anymore. Sorry for the novel !


I get the whole s1 thing I myself wouldn't put my time and effort into any of them. But the strains you mentioned, cnc obs bodega bubblegum and copper chem have been grown out here on this thread with great reports and pictures to back them up. Everything that's been going on lately shouldn't stop someone from running any of the star dawg crosses if the goal is to find some really nice keepers. On the other hand some people are just ready to move on from the star dawg crosses but as far as stability and quality goes I wouldn't worry about that.


@Flash63 nice work!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> ~Gu often comments really quickly both in emails, forum pms and in this thread.


Have you seen the last 100 pages lol not much communication and multiple people say they havent gotten any response through email.. When I had an issue with a couple orders when the mail was getting popped, I couldnt get a response and wound up missing a pack.. To be fair, he made things right but there were a couple weeks where there was zero communication.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 13, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Bandit breathView attachment 4215061


You got that endless white hair thing going, i had that too on my GPS strains.

Pretty sure that's the father plant that does that since i see it in many GPS crosses.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 13, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Looks fire! As much as I hate this guys business practices now and how he lies about shit he does have some fire. Needs to pull the reigns back on the trump style business management and get back to what made him what he is. Solid strains crossed to a proven male where the customer comes first . I only bought one pack from him and was wedding cake shit 1s and when I complained he jumped All over me and I was pissed but he eventually made it right. Maybe he will see what everyone is saying and listen and do it the right way where people aren’t questioning everything because your just trying to make a buck off the backs of the people who made you who you are. Stop the bullshit and steer the ship back around. Customers first with solid TESTED genetics. I have packs from @Gu from what I presume are his flagship/solid strains. Cookies n Chem, OBS, Bodega Bubblegum, Copper Chem. Why not work the lines and turn it into something to be proud about and fix your situation. Fast money schemes never work and people might come back and buy packs if you show you care and you have reliable tested products. I was going to pop a bunch of these packs next but I’m shook as with alll that has gone on I don’t even know if I trust that’s what is in the packages anymore. Sorry for the novel !


Don't expect this guy to test his strains he's a straight chucker of unknown clones he finds from whatever source he can, not really a breeder so don't expect breeder quality expect untested possibly shit genetics with mutants and all kinds of retarded never ending white hairs that lack potency. He doesn't even use real cuts, most of this guys shit is fake if it wasn't he'd post pictures of his mother plants to prove us wrong but he won't because he's a scam. Why the fuck else would he be selling seeds for 20 bucks on auction , it's not because he's trying to get his genetics out there it's because that's what they are worth.


----------



## Flash63 (Oct 13, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You got that endless white hair thing going, i had that too on my GPS strains.
> 
> Pretty sure that's the father plant that does that since i see it in many GPS crosses.


They are only 30 something days into flower,so I expect white hairs,but I know what you mean after growing out copper chem which was a disappointment big time.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 13, 2018)

I see the auctions are going down by 5% now, instead of 10%. Seems every move he's made recently, has been a greedy one. Not what I want from a breeder, strike that, chucker, strike that, salesperson.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I see the auctions are going down by 5% now, instead of 10%. Seems every move he's made recently, has been a greedy one. Not what I want from a breeder, strike that, chucker, strike that, salesperson.


No one cares.people will still keep posting them king Kong dingleberry buds and buying it up.he knows it.thats why it's not even an issue.people will adjust to the lube and keep on keeping on.luckily my head wasnt up my ass and saw all this for it was worth.like i said all you need is a website and a few name name drops.someone with a huge facility willing to run a few so u can take a few nice pics.the rest is history.


----------



## Derrick83 (Oct 13, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I see the auctions are going down by 5% now, instead of 10%. Seems every move he's made recently, has been a greedy one. Not what I want from a breeder, strike that, chucker, strike that, salesperson.


It drops 5% evey 5 minutes vs 10% every 15 minutes!! So how is that greedy??


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 13, 2018)

Derrick83 said:


> It drops 5% evey 5 minutes vs 10% every 15 minutes!! So how is that greedy??


Well, it was 10% every 5 minutes for a while. Regardless, there have been other cash grabs. Arguably, the S1 debacle was a cash grab. The nuggets were an outright cash grab. Gotta pay for the honeymoon somehow.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Oct 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Have you seen the last 100 pages lol not much communication and multiple people say they havent gotten any response through email.. When I had an issue with a couple orders when the mail was getting popped, I couldnt get a response and wound up missing a pack.. To be fair, he made things right but there were a couple weeks where there was zero communication.


Look. I'm not promoting less of a deal for the consumer. Since that's the group we also fall into. It's not pleasant. But at the same time, the quality of the seeds is what should be the focus. And I don't see anyone complaining about quality.

Also I don't really think 100 pages means a whole lot. Since we could likely blow past that in a couple days on such a hot topic.

On other forums it looks like he's been offline for a week. That shouldn't be a crime, nor GPS's right to change their policy and possibly phase out the rewards program.

End of the day there are other seed vendors.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't expect this guy to test his strains he's a straight chucker of unknown clones he finds from whatever source he can, not really a breeder so don't expect breeder quality expect untested possibly shit genetics with mutants and all kinds of retarded never ending white hairs that lack potency. He doesn't even use real cuts, most of this guys shit is fake if it wasn't he'd post pictures of his mother plants to prove us wrong but he won't because he's a scam. Why the fuck else would he be selling seeds for 20 bucks on auction , it's not because he's trying to get his genetics out there it's because that's what they are worth.


Lol, you say that like he is the only chucker slinging beans in the whole world. Really disciplined seed producers who work their lines with thoughtful multi-generational selective breeding are the exception, not the rule. I am not saying it is a desirable trend, but that’s the trend in the market. GPS puts out a lot of fire, your comment seems off the mark. Get mad about the S1s and Payofix or get mad about the changes to the nuggets system, or even get mad about the lapse in customer service because they were on their honeymoon, but getting mad about an occasional phenotype that sucks is goofy, especially sonce your know they are first generation chucks, it isn’t like they hide that fact, either. Some of the stuff you said seems entirely fabricated to me. Repeating claims his cuts are fake does not prove or disprove anything, nor does the repetition make those claims more true. 
I think you enjoy finding extra reasons to get angry, and I see others doing the same thing. You have a lot of company, but those sort of posts look like petulant toddlers throwing a fit to me. Maybe relax a little?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Look. I'm not promoting less of a deal for the consumer. Since that's the group we also fall into. It's not pleasant. But at the same time, the quality of the seeds is what should be the focus. And I don't see anyone complaining about quality.
> 
> Also I don't really think 100 pages means a whole lot. Since we could likely blow past that in a couple days on such a hot topic.
> 
> ...


Why do people only suck his nuts on a thread he comes on.the other forums are full of complaints that they know he will never read.dude ain't gonna cut no breaks or give you'll free packs of seeds.
His seeds suck.i popped 4 packs and only half germinated.i got 7 females out 22 and they looked like hammered dick.the ones I tosssed were even worse.12 inch plants in rdwc with 30 branches and shit.rediculous how these phenos are all over the map.majority of what I'm seeing looks like giant upside down hanging dingleberrys.GP is nothing like it was a year ago back when Bob and a few others were posting.anyone who thinks any of this shit looks good dont get out much or havnt ran anything else besides GP.
I'm not saying it's all garbage but the majority really looks like bottom end shit from great lakes genetic pollen chuck department.
Matter of fact some of the stuff in the pollen chuck thread looks as good or better.indont get where people keep calling all this latest stuff fire when multiple people are saying the stuff isnt finishing and weak.one thing I find funny that has been brought up several. Times and gu skipped around was if he lost his male.dollars to donuts it went into full flower mode and is gone.thats just my opinion


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Look. I'm not promoting less of a deal for the consumer. Since that's the group we also fall into. It's not pleasant. But at the same time, the quality of the seeds is what should be the focus. And I don't see anyone complaining about quality.
> 
> Also I don't really think 100 pages means a whole lot. Since we could likely blow past that in a couple days on such a hot topic.
> 
> ...



The zero communication I was referring to was a couple months (?) back when the packs were getting popped.. This isn't about being "offline for a week". When things are going good, you get a reply within 12 hours. Whenever there are problems it seems like he stops reading emails or something..

Nobody is faulting dude for taking some time off after getting married.. but during that time off there are changes being made + zero communication.. I feel for the people who are out a lot of nuggets, that shits gotta be frustrating as hell..
Its definitely tru there are plenty of other vendors.. Rusty at CVS is doing his own thing now and has deals that bring the price down to GPS pricing (even better that GPS pricing right now.. yall better get over there!!) GLG always has great promos (still pissed I missed this last BOGO Jaws drop!!) other people are getting competitive with their pricing..

Gu made it clear that he doesn't give two shits about my cc getting compromised so Im not spending another dime on GPS (Ive got literally everything I want anyways lol).. I'm just here for the drama baby!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 13, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> I see the auctions are going down by 5% now, instead of 10%. Seems every move he's made recently, has been a greedy one. Not what I want from a breeder, strike that, chucker, strike that, salesperson.


He’s been this way for a long time, and I’ve been calling him out on it for a long time. Only, everyone was so far up in Gu’s shit because you can get cheap packs, that people would choose to attack me instead.

S1’s. Not emailing people when they turned out to be fake. Payofix. Fake pics. No testing. Removing nuggets without notice. His business practices have sucked for a long, long time. This isn’t anything new. 


Mass Medicinals said:


> Look. I'm not promoting less of a deal for the consumer. Since that's the group we also fall into. It's not pleasant. But at the same time, the quality of the seeds is what should be the focus. And I don't see anyone complaining about quality.
> 
> Also I don't really think 100 pages means a whole lot. Since we could likely blow past that in a couple days on such a hot topic.
> 
> ...


This has been Gu’s MO for a long time. He just ignores complaints in this thread. And for a long time it worked, because everyone in this thread would defend the indefensible. It’s only within the last week that people have finally started listening to complaints. 

As for the nuggets, they were a large incentive to purchase. They were given out in lieu of refunds during the S1 fiasco. Removing them without warning is complete and utter bullshit. 


Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, you say that like he is the only chucker slinging beans in the whole world. Really disciplined seed producers who work their lines with thoughtful multi-generational selective breeding are the exception, not the rule. I am not saying it is a desirable trend, but that’s the trend in the market. GPS puts out a lot of fire, your comment seems off the mark. Get mad about the S1s and Payofix or get mad about the changes to the nuggets system, or even get mad about the lapse in customer service because they were on their honeymoon, but getting mad about an occasional phenotype that sucks is goofy, especially sonce your know they are first generation chucks, it isn’t like they hide that fact, either. Some of the stuff you said seems entirely fabricated to me. Repeating claims his cuts are fake does not prove or disprove anything, nor does the repetition make those claims more true.
> I think you enjoy finding extra reasons to get angry, and I see others doing the same thing. You have a lot of company, but those sort of posts look like petulant toddlers throwing a fit to me. Maybe relax a little?


Yeah everyone chucks. But Gu is on a whole different level. He didn’t select his male. He didn’t select his females. He doesn’t test his crosses. He steals pics to represent his strains. 

Can you think of another “breeder” that does the same? Some shitty seed banks probably do the same thing, but that’s it. There are probably a dozen chuckers active in this thread that are better breeders than Gu. And they trade or give away their seeds.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, you say that like he is the only chucker slinging beans in the whole world. Really disciplined seed producers who work their lines with thoughtful multi-generational selective breeding are the exception, not the rule. I am not saying it is a desirable trend, but that’s the trend in the market. GPS puts out a lot of fire, your comment seems off the mark. Get mad about the S1s and Payofix or get mad about the changes to the nuggets system, or even get mad about the lapse in customer service because they were on their honeymoon, but getting mad about an occasional phenotype that sucks is goofy, especially sonce your know they are first generation chucks, it isn’t like they hide that fact, either. Some of the stuff you said seems entirely fabricated to me. Repeating claims his cuts are fake does not prove or disprove anything, nor does the repetition make those claims more true.
> I think you enjoy finding extra reasons to get angry, and I see others doing the same thing. You have a lot of company, but those sort of posts look like petulant toddlers throwing a fit to me. Maybe relax a little?


Dont even bother as it's not worth your time . It's reasonable for folks to state facts, but the lack of overall objectivity is downright sad. This thread is a dumpster fire and should just be deleted.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, you say that like he is the only chucker slinging beans in the whole world. Really disciplined seed producers who work their lines with thoughtful multi-generational selective breeding are the exception, not the rule. I am not saying it is a desirable trend, but that’s the trend in the market. GPS puts out a lot of fire, your comment seems off the mark. Get mad about the S1s and Payofix or get mad about the changes to the nuggets system, or even get mad about the lapse in customer service because they were on their honeymoon, but getting mad about an occasional phenotype that sucks is goofy, especially sonce your know they are first generation chucks, it isn’t like they hide that fact, either. Some of the stuff you said seems entirely fabricated to me. Repeating claims his cuts are fake does not prove or disprove anything, nor does the repetition make those claims more true.
> I think you enjoy finding extra reasons to get angry, and I see others doing the same thing. You have a lot of company, but those sort of posts look like petulant toddlers throwing a fit to me. Maybe relax a little?


Pretty sure dude is using anything he can get his hands on and has no morale compass at all. If you wanna believe he has the cuts without ever seeing a picture of a single mother plant...well an idiot is born every second.

Just check his IG it's a memefest instead of a legit growing company there's zero pictures of the mother plants, how can you be ok with this? You just gonna take this guys word for it ? He just posted a pic of the art of the deal, do you think those methods are going to be trustworthy or honest?

He's using fake cuts and stealing peoples pictures and write ups and using them like he owns them....really dishonest. Why do you think people are complaining and calling him out? It's because if he had the real deal he wouldn't mind posting a picture like every single other breeder does on their IG.

Dude probably went to craigslist for half these crosses he does, he does not do any type of breeding just a chuck and sell. So don't expect any type of testing , you will get never ending plants from this guy's garbage I can almost guarantee that. You also cannot trust this guy, there is zero transparency at all, and he is dishonest with his breeding and business practices.

When you are so greedy that you are willing to use a completely untrustworthy vendor for your clients credit card information, and literally do not give two fucks about the fraud that goes on after the transaction, what else are you doing? 

My final thought : DO NOT TRUST GPS.


----------



## hantastic1 (Oct 13, 2018)

popped a 2nd pack of Doc Holidays and got 6 females. out of those 6, 2 developed nanners. culled them with the quickness. and out of those 4 females, 2 look pretty decent, but not worth keeping around. my 2 cents.


----------



## hantastic1 (Oct 13, 2018)

i kinda feel like alot of greenpoints seeds look similar to each other when flowered. no matter what strain. anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

hantastic1 said:


> i kinda feel like alot of greenpoints seeds look similar to each other when flowered. no matter what strain. anyone else feel the same?


yeah the last 100 disgruntled customers.weed through the ballswingers to get the scoop


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 13, 2018)

Cptn said:


> I try not to assume the worst of his intentions in the absence of information from him.
> 
> It is easier/cheaper to keep existing customers than it is to get new ones. Marketing 101.
> 
> ...


He did come back in late at night and seemingly drunk... idk how much he cleared up( oh yea nothing he was making things worse for himself so he posted the wedding photo!). He says if you lost nuggets there’s a special discount coupon but you have to email for it so most will never know


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He’s been this way for a long time, and I’ve been calling him out on it for a long time. Only, everyone was so far up in Gu’s shit because you can get cheap packs, that people would choose to attack me instead.
> 
> S1’s. Not emailing people when they turned out to be fake. Payofix. Fake pics. No testing. Removing nuggets without notice. His business practices have sucked for a long, long time. This isn’t anything new.
> 
> ...


_*He didn’t select his male. He didn’t select his females. He doesn’t test his crosses. He steals pics to represent his strains.
*_
Not sure about the pics, but you are right that someone else found the stardawg male. He said it was from E$2 or something like that. The male was tested before Gu got it. He lost it once and got it back. Did he lose it again?
Monster Cookies - reports of herms
PBOG - reports of herms
Stardawg - fire, now not fire?
Cookies n Chem - he's looking for a male in there now. Why not search for a couple of males and stress test them? Grow the F2s to F3 then select a few stable males

I have a ton of Stardawg crosses that are mostly old. I'll still run through them, but I def don't need anymore stardawg crosses. I think i'll just start collecting my own pollen. No need to buy seeds anymore unless it's something I don't already have in a cross. Some heirloom/landraces. If Gu has a lot of plants, just work one line 3 cycles and stabilize the strain. I'd rather see that than 1 male x every cut (that may not be real). There is def fake/renamed stuff in CO. I saw SSDD from bodhi renamed something else at a store.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> _*He didn’t select his male. He didn’t select his females. He doesn’t test his crosses. He steals pics to represent his strains.
> *_
> Not sure about the pics, but you are right that someone else found the stardawg male. He said it was from E$2 or something like that. The male was tested before Gu got it. He lost it once and got it back. Did he lose it again?
> Monster Cookies - reports of herms
> ...


Strainly is a forum sponsor now.i saw it the other day.there is a shit load of genetics up there.might be worth checking out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Why do people only suck his nuts on a thread he comes on.the other forums are full of complaints that they know he will never read.dude ain't gonna cut no breaks or give you'll free packs of seeds.
> His seeds suck.i popped 4 packs and only half germinated.i got 7 females out 22 and they looked like hammered dick.the ones I tosssed were even worse.12 inch plants in rdwc with 30 branches and shit.rediculous how these phenos are all over the map.majority of what I'm seeing looks like giant upside down hanging dingleberrys.GP is nothing like it was a year ago back when Bob and a few others were posting.anyone who thinks any of this shit looks good dont get out much or havnt ran anything else besides GP.
> I'm not saying it's all garbage but the majority really looks like bottom end shit from great lakes genetic pollen chuck department.
> Matter of fact some of the stuff in the pollen chuck thread looks as good or better.indont get where people keep calling all this latest stuff fire when multiple people are saying the stuff isnt finishing and weak.one thing I find funny that has been brought up several. Times and gu skipped around was if he lost his male.dollars to donuts it went into full flower mode and is gone.thats just my opinion


I've wondered about the male, especially since someone said they are harder to keep going perpetually than females. 
So if the seeds were better a year ago, maybe older discontinued strains like Maverick, butch cassidy, and boomtown are worth consideration.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've wondered about the male, especially since someone said they are harder to keep going perpetually than females.
> So if the seeds were better a year ago, maybe older discontinued strains like Maverick, butch cassidy, and boomtown are worth consideration.


I doubt anything is discontinued.its more marketing bullshit to sell seeds that are less popular.like a going out of business sale except they never actually go out of business.as far as we know they could be seeds swept up from the floor or the ones that all fall out during handling.
I mean when the fuk has anyone ever popped a pack that all looked similar.
Hes admitted to losing moms so it could be the case with the male.maybe started flowering under 18 6 and the ol chap panicked.after multiple lies no one will ever know.
I just know the plants I'm seeing today are not the same as the ones in the beginning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I doubt anything is discontinued.its more marketing bullshit to sell seeds that are less popular.like a going out of business sale except they never actually go out of business.as far as we know they could be seeds swept up from the floor or the ones that all fall out during handling.
> I mean when the fuk has anyone ever popped a pack that all looked similar.
> Hes admitted to losing moms so it could be the case with the male.maybe started flowering under 18 6 and the ol chap panicked.after multiple lies no one will ever know.
> I just know the plants I'm seeing today are not the same as the ones in the beginning.


I was disappointed to hear that copper chem wasn't all it was supposed to be as a "flasghip strain". Sounds like CnC has the best genetics right now. 
I helped a buddy repot some CnC from solos today and one of them was already stinky AF. I was surprised! Never had one that load so young.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 13, 2018)

ya know I have always been one of the first the defend gu and his gear, even as of recently! but I honestly can't do it it any more! getting married or not you can't put your business and customers on the back burner and refuse to tell us shit! and between that and all fake pic and pollen chucking shit, who knows what tf is really going on! bc the dam guy won't be honest and straight up! he did say sorry about the pics, but I mean wtf about everything else!

ppl hate there always going to, and ppl make shit up all the time, but God dam this can't all be made up, there just isn't any way possible! a year ago everyone was loving his strains and now it's obviously not the same strains! this is truly a sad day! and this really fucking sucks bc now I got to find a new monthly photo contest, like shit I'm close to winning first this month and I don't even know what pack to choose bc of all this shit going on! I think it's time to just pack up and move!


----------



## main cola (Oct 13, 2018)

Couple pics of my OBS


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 13, 2018)

main cola said:


> Couple pics of my OBS View attachment 4215410 View attachment 4215411 View attachment 4215412


----------



## Werp (Oct 13, 2018)

main cola said:


> Couple pics of my OBS View attachment 4215410 View attachment 4215411 View attachment 4215412


Cute little foxtail on top of the plant....almost like a cherry on top of a sundae.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm not sure if he is really looking for a male in the CnC, I know I was the one that speculated that a couple weeks ago but I can assure you that that is all it was, speculation. Be funny if he was though.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 13, 2018)

here's my cnc germed all 11 and 6 actually grew! by far my worst luck on his gear, but my cnc was free bc all 11 of the eagle scout would not germ! so he gabe me these cnc as a replacement! but I've never lost this many beans in my life including my first time ever popping seeds!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

hantastic1 said:


> i kinda feel like alot of greenpoints seeds look similar to each other when flowered. no matter what strain. anyone else feel the same?


Um, not remotely. How many have you flowered?
I have only run four females, all were very distinct. And yet, if they all have the same sire then a lot of them would be similar, right? I mean, that’s pretty basic genetics.


----------



## hantastic1 (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Um, not remotely. How many have you flowered?
> I have only run four females, all were very distinct. And yet, if they all have the same sire then a lot of them would be similar, right? I mean, that’s pretty basic genetics.


i've popped 4 packs of gps and from looking at other peoples different gp strains,and comparing them to eachother and what i grew, i see alot of similar looking buds. 
and so far 0 keepers found...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Um, not remotely. How many have you flowered?
> I have only run four females, all were very distinct. And yet, if they all have the same sire then a lot of them would be similar, right? I mean, that’s pretty basic genetics.


I've noticed a lot of variation in greenpoint gear, which isn't really expected for F1s when the parents are stable. 
Everything from size to finish times, and most of the Texas butter plants weren't very frosty. 
For comparison, the five 'half & half' by cannaventure were all very similar.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 13, 2018)

Greenpoint has always been shady. 

I don't know Gu or agree with his business Shenanigans, but I've grown many packs of Greenpoint seeds and a couple sucked, a few where mediocre, but some were epic.

I've grown a lot of different breeders seed packs and Greenpoint delivers fire equal to anything I've grown and I've grown some great weed.
So to say his strains suck is a flat out lie.

I have no sympathy for the bullshit that's been happening since the S1's though and I'll still grow out and use many of the Greenpoint strains I have in the vault, but I will probably never buy from him again.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Lol I popped 12 gorilla glue 4 X wifi 43 and they all look very close.No mutated crap or funky shit.only 1 looks different than the rest.and these are 2 weeks old from sprout.
 
i dont care what anyone says gu has alot of fukery going on in his lab.that stardawg is history.whatever hes using now is putting out dookie.someone asked if my lights were to strong causing the mutations lol.ive ran 2 seperate grows under it that have been flawless.
These plants are vigorous as shit and smell stronger than anything I've ran from gp.not to mention under a usb scope #5 is covered in trichs.more than my wed cake or gg4 moms in veg.
Dude needs to revamp his setup,get some hydro skills and start testing some plants with some new daddys.them journals he posted on ic looked like some Mickey mouse shit.
Than again I dont know if he cares.he can throw a name out there and no one calls him out.people assume hes holding the cut when all hes really holding is some bullshit


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol I popped 12 gorilla glue 4 X wifi 43 and they all look very close.No mutated crap or funky shit.only 1 looks different than the rest.and these are 2 weeks old from sprout.
> View attachment 4215455
> i dont care what anyone says gu has alot of fukery going on in his lab.that stardawg is history.whatever hes using now is putting out dookie.someone asked if my lights were to strong causing the mutations lol.ive ran 2 seperate grows under it that have been flawless.
> These plants are vigorous as shit and smell stronger than anything I've ran from gp.not to mention under a usb scope #5 is covered in trichs.more than my wed cake or gg4 moms in veg.
> ...


gg x 43.. u kno that's gonna b frosty!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I've grown a lot of different breeders seed packs and Greenpoint delivers fire equal to anything I've grown and I've grown some great weed.
> So to say his strains suck is a flat out lie.


I was going to say that, but you have grown a lot more packs than I have. I think I am done as a customer, and for those same reasons.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've noticed a lot of variation in greenpoint gear, which isn't really expected for F1s when the parents are stable.
> Everything from size to finish times, and most of the Texas butter plants weren't very frosty.
> For comparison, the five 'half & half' by cannaventure were all very similar.


Well...not as much as F2’s but usually one can expect 4 phenotypes for F1’s from unrelated pairings, recessive throwbacks and other variations (codominant and incomplete dominant etc) notwithstanding.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Well...not as much as F2’s but usually one can expect 4 phenotypes for F1’s from unrelated pairings, recessive throwbacks and other variations notwithstanding.


F1s should always be closer than f2s.a bx of a daughter plant will be as close to a true f1 as it gets.there should be very similar f1s from a pack.ive ran multiple instances of other breeders and rare dankness had the closest I've seen.
Greenpoint seems to be all over the map.i agree some of his older stuff was good but lately all I'm seeing is stringy,no calyx buds.
All the cannaventure I ran was decent.the ghost of and lvtk were all very similar.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 13, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol I popped 12 gorilla glue 4 X wifi 43 and they all look very close.No mutated crap or funky shit.only 1 looks different than the rest.and


Is that the Hammerhead cross?
I really wanted those about 2, maybe 3 years ago.

I've grown 2 crosses of WiFi 43 and one cross of WiFi 3 and none of them were anything special in my opinion.
I would still like to have the WiFi 43 cut though and see for myself if it's all that its hyped as.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> gg x 43.. u kno that's gonna b frosty!


Yeah man at least 1 of them will be dank as fuk.ill keep the best one to backcross back to gg4 and run them.not so about stabilizing a strain as much as what 2 plants will put out fire ass kids.
I've been looking at horror seeds and the seedjunky line.anyone that follows them on Instagram can see the shit coming out of the wedding cake crosses.that plant was truly meant to make babies.
A bx of wed cake to triangle kush would be epic.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that the Hammerhead cross?
> I really wanted those about 2, maybe 3 years ago.
> 
> I've grown 2 crosses of WiFi 43 and one cross of WiFi 3 and none of them were anything special in my opinion.
> I would still like to have the WiFi 43 cut though and see for myself if it's all that its hyped as.


All I know about WiFi is I got stupid ripped, big dabs ripped, from two bonghits of the WiFi 43 cut. I was startled by it. It left me unable to talk for a bit, and I am a total motormouth when high. I often give extended presentations about history and science to the room when baked, so being at a loss for words was refreshing for everyone.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that the Hammerhead cross?
> I really wanted those about 2, maybe 3 years ago.
> 
> I've grown 2 crosses of WiFi 43 and one cross of WiFi 3 and none of them were anything special in my opinion.
> I would still like to have the WiFi 43 cut though and see for myself if it's all that its hyped as.


I stressed the plants in flower and the wifi threw balls on the lowers its famous for doing that if you dont be careful.i already knew before I ran it.i wanted to see which ones would be hermie tolerant.
I pollinated a gg4 top and let the seeds finish.gave them a whirl and so far I'm impressed.i doubt I'll keep the lineage cause wifi is so prone to hermie but a mom as good or better than the wifi that wont hermie under stress might be worth keeping.
3 crosses that would give me a hard on is
Adub(strongest cut I've ever grown) crossed to east coast sour diesel
And wedding cake crossed to the solfire banana cookies #9.that banana cookies was the absolute best nug ive ever seen and smelled hands down.im extremely lucky to have gotten it.

And chem 91 skunk va crossed to triangle kush.
Any of them would give me a hard on to pop any seeds from any of them.

Only one I dont have is the triangle kush.hoping to find it soon.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 13, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> All I know about WiFi is I got stupid ripped, big dabs ripped, from two bonghits of the WiFi 43 cut. I was startled by it. It left me unable to talk for a bit, and I am a total motormouth when high. I often give extended presentations about history and science to the room when baked, so being at a loss for words was refreshing for everyone.


I share your gift of gab when I'm stoned or drinking. 
My rants resemble an episode of Ancient Aliens.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 13, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I share your gift of gab when I'm stoned or drinking.
> My rants resemble an episode of Ancient Aliens.
> View attachment 4215462


lol, awesome. Birds of a feather.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 13, 2018)

If Gu lost his Stardawg male, he's the one who lost his Golden Nuggets. 

One thing I always thought was weird was how disgustingly wonderful my pack of Copper Chems were. They were pure Chem funk on massive foxtail - Sour Diesel type colas.
The affect was phenomenal.
After selling out and restocking.
It seemed that everyone else grew a different strain. People spoke of hints of lime and pine and impressions of really good smoke, but nothing to brag about.
I suspected something had changed in this cross.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 14, 2018)

main cola said:


> Couple pics of my OBS View attachment 4215410 View attachment 4215411 View attachment 4215412


Very nice hope it smokes as good as it looks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If Gu lost his Stardawg male, he's the one who lost his Golden Nuggets.
> 
> One thing I always thought was weird was how disgustingly wonderful my pack of Copper Chems were. They were pure Chem funk on massive foxtail - Sour Diesel type colas.
> The affect was phenomenal.
> ...





Heisengrow said:


> F1s should always be closer than f2s.a bx of a daughter plant will be as close to a true f1 as it gets.there should be very similar f1s from a pack.ive ran multiple instances of other breeders and rare dankness had the closest I've seen.
> Greenpoint seems to be all over the map.i agree some of his older stuff was good but lately all I'm seeing is stringy,no calyx buds.
> All the cannaventure I ran was decent.the ghost of and lvtk were all very similar.


Well, yes and no. F2s will tend to vary less than F1’s if you select for specific characteristics, so in this game that’s what you tend to see, that’s totally true, but it doesn’t explain how genetic inheritance works accurately. There are a lot of different things going on under the hood.

I have seen some shitty stringy “big bud” phenos from GPS that look great on the tree but suck in basically every other way. I don’t know if that’s evidence he lost his male or not, it could be normal variation. But the Copper Chem thing, that seems pretty shaky. I only showed up to the GPS party this spring so I don’t know the history.


----------



## oswizzle (Oct 14, 2018)

He stole the genetics of the CHEM Male from SoCal Seed Co.... ripped off work of a really small grower/breeder


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 14, 2018)

OK well I no longer want to promote his gear but I have to say I got 2 phenos of jelly pie that I truly do like! may not be "straight fire" lol but its pretty dam good! but she is a bitch to trim!

fuck it apperently the ships sinking regardless of what I'm growing so heres my pheno I was lucky to find!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If Gu lost his Stardawg male, he's the one who lost his Golden Nuggets.
> 
> One thing I always thought was weird was how disgustingly wonderful my pack of Copper Chems were. They were pure Chem funk on massive foxtail - Sour Diesel type colas.
> The affect was phenomenal.
> ...


My CC reeked and was potent as hell but it lacked in other areas so I let it go. 
Its definitely one that could be improved upon as can be seen by the work Amos did with it. 
But yeah, a lot has changed it seems and nothing has caught my interest in a good long while now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

What "chem" male? The Star Dawg male Erin gave him? This info has been around since GP started slinging chucks. Why it gets continually posted in some warped attempt to "school" people is anyones guess. GP has always been about marketing. Always.

I agree with @coppershot . This thread has turned into a dumpster fire.

I'm getting out while I still have a few brain cells left unscathed.


----------



## bighitter420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> If Gu lost his Stardawg male, he's the one who lost his Golden Nuggets.
> 
> One thing I always thought was weird was how disgustingly wonderful my pack of Copper Chems were. They were pure Chem funk on massive foxtail - Sour Diesel type colas.
> The affect was phenomenal.
> ...


The copper chems I had (only 2) were lemon flavored more than anything else. I didnt get and diesel, sadly. I had much better luck with cookies n chem, hibernate, and OBS. Still hopeful for my jelly pies and pebble pushers.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

Is The Deputy or Blizzard Bush preferred one over the other. Any troubles with either?


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

The deputy is known to throw nanners late in flower.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> F1s should always be closer than f2s.a bx of a daughter plant will be as close to a true f1 as it gets.there should be very similar f1s from a pack.ive ran multiple instances of other breeders and rare dankness had the closest I've seen.
> Greenpoint seems to be all over the map.i agree some of his older stuff was good but lately all I'm seeing is stringy,no calyx buds.
> All the cannaventure I ran was decent.the ghost of and lvtk were all very similar.


Woah, that is some real Gregor Mendel shit right there. Bro science much.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 14, 2018)

Hard to believe it took 1500 pages to get back around to “hey there is a lot of variation in F1’s” .. but here we are.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The deputy is known to throw nanners late in flower.


any others to especially stay away from if gu honors my shit I'm gunna take one more pack for the road just can't decide which


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Is The Deputy or Blizzard Bush preferred one over the other. Any troubles with either?


I have three deputy going right now. They are looking pretty good. I haven’t cut any down yet so no smoke report but I am having no issues with nanners, 30 days into flower. 

I just cut three blizzard bush down. Three phenos. One was totally small and low yielding. Two were super tall and a decent yield with more stretch and smelled more like a blend of both parents, not super loud. And my third pheno was darker purple M/L yield and much better terps. I kept a clone of that one and made a cross with my chinook haze male. Super sticky and potent with a flavor of sweet pine, lavender, and maybe nagchampa.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 14, 2018)

All the haters and whiners line up here. I’m taking all your rain dance and jelly pie packs that suck so bad and have illegitimate parents. No need to grow them out now. I’ll take em’ and dispose of them.

 

This pic right here is why I’m starting a two pack hunt of Dreamcatcher in Nov.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 14, 2018)

@Bakersfield I noticed the same change in copper chem reports. Earlier reports are like yours, plants reeking of chemmy funk and dripping in resin, potent smoke, which are the kind of reviews that made me grab these beans. Also its chem 4 x star dawg and I know plenty enough to know what should come of those parents. Seeing people talk about getting hints of sweetness and lemon lime and whatnot even in later stage of flower has me hesitant to run them now which is a disappointment. I can only hope that the pack I got was from a drop before something if anything truly did change. Other than that I'm not too worried about any of the other packs I have especially since 95% were practically free or gifted from Gu himself


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

If anyone's interested I have 2 packs of hickok haze and 1 pack of tomahawk for free, gratis, gratuit or nada. They have been opened (I check out every pack I get upon receipt) but are full packs. I don't see myself growing these out so if you or someone you know would like them shoot me a message.

Gone but more coming.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If anyone's interested I have 2 packs of hickok haze and 1 pack of tomahawk for free, gratis, gratuit or nada. They have been opened (I check out every pack I get upon receipt) but are full packs. I don't see myself growing these out so if you or someone you know would like them shoot me a message.


Did the same thing. I thought that would be the way to honorably pass some genetics along to others as possibly needed. Karma intact. 5 packs of others and a half of copper chem. Have a copper chem smoker comment bout 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4215509
> Hard to believe it took 1500 pages to get back around to “hey there is a lot of variation in F1’s” .. but here we are.


Hah!
I used to breed reptiles and fish commercially, and the way cannabis people talk about genetics is pretty goddamn painful, gotta say. Even the fish folks couldn’t find their own fart factory when it came to genetics but they make the cannabis crowd look like they discovered chromosomes. Asian fish breeders know their shit, reptile breeders know their shit, what’s our excuse? I can’t imagine some of the Dutch breeders haven’t learned their game, maybe it is just a problem with American pot culture? I do not know.



GrowRijt said:


> All the haters and whiners line up here. I’m taking all your rain dance and jelly pie packs that suck so bad and have illegitimate parents. No need to grow them out now. I’ll take em’ and dispose of them.
> 
> View attachment 4215515
> 
> This pic right here is why I’m starting a two pack hunt of Dreamcatcher in Nov.


I have a pack of Dreamcatcher on the way, probably the last pack I will buy, but I will continue to post honest reports and photos of their gear on this garbage fire of a thread.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Did the same thing. I thought that would be the way to honorably pass some genetics along to others as possibly needed. Karma intact. 5 packs of others and a half of copper chem. Have a copper chem smoker comment bout 3-4 weeks.


There's more coming for sure. Planning my next run and tired of passing over the same packs time after time. Lots of beanho crosses and haze f2s galore.


----------



## main cola (Oct 14, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Very nice hope it smokes as good as it looks.


Thank you..I hope she smokes as good as she smells..


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

main cola said:


> Thank you..I hope she smokes as good as she smells..


I wish I could have let mine go that long first run, looks great. If you smell sour chem and orange you are in business, nice job.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> All the haters and whiners line up here. I’m taking all your rain dance and jelly pie packs that suck so bad and have illegitimate parents. No need to grow them out now. I’ll take em’ and dispose of them.
> 
> View attachment 4215515
> 
> This pic right here is why I’m starting a two pack hunt of Dreamcatcher in Nov.


Lol what a mess.whatever you say homie blue dream haha


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Lol what a mess.whatever you say homie blue dream haha


Blue Dream is great daytime functional smoke and it yields like a motherfucker, you have clearly never met her. As a cash cropper I would think you would dig it. Potency is not everything, sometimes we stoners want to smoke a lot of tasty pot and not get fucking destroyed by it. And the high is very pleasantly exciting for the creative mind, like GG4.

Additionally, people go through more of it because it isn’t as potent, another bonus for a money grubber, I mean cashcropper like you.


----------



## main cola (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I wish I could have let mine go that long first run, looks great. If you smell sour chem and orange you are in business, nice job.


Thank you..Right now that's how she's smelling..I hope she smokes like she smells after a nice cure...I didn't take any clones off her so I'm going to try to reveg her..fingers crossed


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Blue Dream is great daytime functional smoke and it yields like a motherfucker, you have clearly never met her. As a cash cropper I would think you would dig it. Potency is not everything, sometimes we stoners want to smoke a lot of tasty pot and not get fucking destroyed by it. And the high is very pleasantly exciting for the creative mind, like GG4.
> 
> Additionally, people go through more of it because it isn’t as potent, another bonus for a money grubber, I mean cashcropper like you.


sure man,Im sure that pic he posted trimmed up real nice and was wonderful smoke.


----------



## Werp (Oct 14, 2018)

Gotta say, my deputies where all over the map. Grew some indoors and some outdoors. The indoor ones didn't impress and a few pheno's were really trash. I have 2 outdoor ones, One is really gassy ( I mean like literally sent my girlfriends brother back a few steps after I squeezed a bud and put it under his nose) and the other one is fruity (bruce leaner?) Anyways, I think I'm going to focus on Breeders who have a little more stability to their crosses.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2018)

What defines "stability" in marijuana? 

Just asking..


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2018)

High on the list would be lack of male flowers on female plants at any stage. I would think each plant should be more similar to all than not. Flower time?


----------



## Werp (Oct 14, 2018)

What defines stability in a strain....Dunno but I would say the reason you purchase a strain is for certain characteristics that they advertise those strains to have. Now if you pop a ten pack of seeds and find maybe one out of ten seeds to slightly resemble those characteristics, than you might want to work your lines a little better to increase that percentage.


----------



## Werp (Oct 14, 2018)

Ultimately I would like to pop a ten pack of seeds and not be able to tell the difference between plants and have people ask me if they're clones. Maybe not realistic but that would be the true gold standard that the pinnacle of stability has been attained


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 14, 2018)

You’re really talking uniformity opposed to stable.

Stable to me refers to characteristics like hermie probabilities.

I’m not so literate in breeding terminology but your looking for uniformity in plants , that’s just different fillial generations I believe, as you work up to f2 3 and 4 , you get more uniformity in that strain

I think you are just looking for more uniform beans and i don’t believe f1 are made for that, and I also thought that was the plus for people who wanted to do a wide pheno search.

Am I wrong or on the right path there? Someone more knowledgeable will chime in. My terminology with filial generations may be wrong

But I still say you are looking for more uniformity as opposed to stability


----------



## Werp (Oct 14, 2018)

O.k...we will go with uniformity as opposed to stability than.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 14, 2018)

I also see great uniformity in fem breeders who know what they are doing

Mass medical star pupil all 5 very similar structure color and potency , small variances very subtle, but that’s an S1 from a really worked line

Everything fem I popped earlier 2000s from the well known Dutch breeders were always pretty uniform


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Uniformity and stability are 2 different things.what dude is talking about is IBL shit.
I'm not even looking for IBL.F1s are great because u get some variety to pick a winner from.25 percent mom 25 dad and the other 50 can go towards grandparents and such.
The issue is when plants are nothing like the mothers whatsoever.i have popped plenty of rare D and others and truthfully there are variation but you would always get that 1 that just jumped out at u.i have never really experienced that with anything GP.
Good breeders will test 2 strains and see the outcome.some shit just will not go good together.and some are like magic.pop 12 seeds and be hard to pick 1.
It's obvious people are looking for specific traits when they buy a pack of seeds with names on the pack.im not gonna buy a pack of dream catcher looking for gg4 leaners but when tomahawk looks more like all blue dream than that's an issue.
Most breeders that are actually using legit clones and a decent pollen donor are putting out nice gear.the bottom line is testing a good run of these crosses and seeing if they stack up.
If a breeder runs 12 to 24 seeds from a cross and dont find anything worth having those should be discontinued immediately.
Popping 100 seeds to find a keeper is bullshit 
Popping a pack to find a couple females is also bullshit.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If anyone's interested I have 2 packs of hickok haze and 1 pack of tomahawk for free, gratis, gratuit or nada. They have been opened (I check out every pack I get upon receipt) but are full packs. I don't see myself growing these out so if you or someone you know would like them shoot me a message.
> 
> Gone but more coming.


@blowincherrypie ?


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Uniformity and stability are 2 different things.what dude is talking about is IBL shit.
> I'm not even looking for IBL.F1s are great because u get some variety to pick a winner from.25 percent mom 25 dad and the other 50 can go towards grandparents and such.
> The issue is when plants are nothing like the mothers whatsoever.i have popped plenty of rare D and others and truthfully there are variation but you would always get that 1 that just jumped out at u.i have never really experienced that with anything GP.
> Good breeders will test 2 strains and see the outcome.some shit just will not go good together.and some are like magic.pop 12 seeds and be hard to pick 1.
> ...


No doubt I agree with you on every point

Only qualm I have is with popping a ten pack, should produce a keeper pheno. Not talking elite amazing one in a million, but In a ten pack of advertised good parents, you should be able to find a keeper per ten pack


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Uniformity and stability are 2 different things.what dude is talking about is IBL shit.
> I'm not even looking for IBL.F1s are great because u get some variety to pick a winner from.25 percent mom 25 dad and the other 50 can go towards grandparents and such.
> The issue is when plants are nothing like the mothers whatsoever.i have popped plenty of rare D and others and truthfully there are variation but you would always get that 1 that just jumped out at u.i have never really experienced that with anything GP.
> Good breeders will test 2 strains and see the outcome.some shit just will not go good together.and some are like magic.pop 12 seeds and be hard to pick 1.
> ...


I agree with a lot of this, if you run 2 packs you should find something decent, if you don't imo it should be cut from the seed making rotation.

I also believe stability means no true hermies, nanners late in flower is different in my opinion than a true herm.

Honestly none of that really bothers me about GPS, what bothers me is how crooked of a business model this company has, picture stealing, and the lack of transparency for everything is what makes me never want to use GPS for anything.


----------



## mistermagoo (Oct 14, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I agree with a lot of this, if you run 2 packs you should find something decent, if you don't imo it should be cut from the seed making rotation.
> 
> I also believe stability means no true hermies, nanners late in flower is different in my opinion than a true herm.
> 
> Honestly none of that really bothers me about GPS, what bothers me is how crooked of a business model this company has, picture stealing, and the lack of transparency for everything is what makes me never want to use GPS for anything.


That’s pretty much where I stand


----------



## higher self (Oct 14, 2018)

My purple badlands is looking like some mids definitely a one and done. If the copper chem is throwing out sweet lemon like some are saying I wont run it. CSI has been my goto for chem strains.


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 14, 2018)

hmm. Looks like Gu deleted his account. Does this mean his posts are gone? He must be sick of the last few pages. Sucks if we want info about what we've bought. I guess we can just email him?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

genuity said:


> What defines "stability" in marijuana?
> 
> Just asking..


I have asked the same question. I was told many different answers by many different people


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> sure man,Im sure that pic he posted trimmed up real nice and was wonderful smoke.


Sorry for giving you shit about making money I’ve got no problem with that. I honestly can’t tell when you’re being sarcastic or not


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> High on the list would be lack of male flowers on female plants at any stage. I would think each plant should be more similar to all than not. Flower time?


That’s a very common feature of the Cannabis genus, as far as I know. Good line breeding practices that would minimize that sort of expression are not fashionable right now because everyone is so busy chasing money and potency. We have a lot to learn from the euro scene, still.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry for giving you shit about making money I’ve got no problem with that. I honestly can’t tell when you’re being sarcastic or not


No worries.every plant in my space counts.those fucked up green points have cost me 10 grand.like no bullshit.i had alot of faith in those sundaes and when I do a 4x10 all that larfy ass stringy mutant garbage i cannot get rid of it.no one and i mean no one will take it.so i lose a month and than it takes me another month to get a new run in the flower room.after me and Jay finally got him to admit where his shit came from I had to RIP em up.i have been that route to many times and end up with a scrog of garbage.so yeah I'm a cropper but I'm also picky as shit cause I know what sells.every strain I ever kept was over the top.
The only seeds I'll run in the big buckets for now on are the ones I make.at least I know exactly who the parents are and have enough cuts to keep me busy for quite a while.
Personally I prefer fems anyway.not everyone has the space to sex a bunch of plants.alot easier to just run what comes up and both parents are.proven heavyweights.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> hmm. Looks like Gu deleted his account. Does this mean his posts are gone? He must be sick of the last few pages. Sucks if we want info about what we've bought. I guess we can just email him?


? It's still there


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> ? It's still there


Maybe you’re right. I thought it was @~Gu. Football Sunday so I’m blazed


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 14, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Maybe you’re right. I thought it was @~Gu. Football Sunday so I’m blazed


And that's how rumors start lol


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 14, 2018)

-_- great. I had thought i seen a good rep pn multiple occasions on GPS and just bought a friend the Hickok Haze and Full Moon Fever and looks like i might not have made the best choice for a birthday gift. Anyone grow these 2 have input on them good or bad? I guess all his strains are s1 than? Which how is that different than F1-F6 which is what im familiar with when taliking about seed generations. Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I agree with @coppershot . This thread has turned into a dumpster fire.
> 
> I'm getting out while I still have a few brain cells left unscathed.


Ha ha ha. Seriously...aha ha ha etc.

There are several who have given their farewell posts on this thread. Name one that has actually left. See above "aha ha ha etc".



Allow me to post a famous Frank Zappa line from 200 Motels:
"You can check out anytime you like, but you can never leave" [ cue guitar screech]


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha ha ha. Seriously...aha ha ha etc.
> 
> There are several who have given their farewell posts on this thread. Name one that has actually left. See above "aha ha ha etc".
> 
> ...


Lol I don't post much... but I watch from a distance


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> No worries.every plant in my space counts.those fucked up green points have cost me 10 grand.like no bullshit.i had alot of faith in those sundaes and when I do a 4x10 all that larfy ass stringy mutant garbage i cannot get rid of it.no one and i mean no one will take it.so i lose a month and than it takes me another month to get a new run in the flower room.after me and Jay finally got him to admit where his shit came from I had to RIP em up.i have been that route to many times and end up with a scrog of garbage.so yeah I'm a cropper but I'm also picky as shit cause I know what sells.every strain I ever kept was over the top.
> The only seeds I'll run in the big buckets for now on are the ones I make.at least I know exactly who the parents are and have enough cuts to keep me busy for quite a while.
> Personally I prefer fems anyway.not everyone has the space to sex a bunch of plants.alot easier to just run what comes up and both parents are.proven heavyweights.


I hear you, man, that’s big boy money to lose, I understand your frustration better now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> -_- great. I had thought i seen a good rep pn multiple occasions on GPS and just bought a friend the Hickok Haze and Full Moon Fever and looks like i might not have made the best choice for a birthday gift. Anyone grow these 2 have input on them good or bad? I guess all his strains are s1 than? Which how is that different than F1-F6 which is what im familiar with when taliking about seed generations. Thanks.


Hickock throws fire and can drop incredible yields but some phenos are really tall and never seem to finish. There are winners in those packs, I betcha.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hickock throws fire and can drop incredible yields but some phenos are really tall and never seem to finish. There are winners in those packs, I betcha.


Hope so. I was going to buy them and the Blue Dream cross for myself in the next few weeks, but wondered if it was worth it now that im seeing some bad reviews on his stuff.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

higher self said:


> My purple badlands is looking like some mids definitely a one and done. If the copper chem is throwing out sweet lemon like some are saying I wont run it. CSI has been my goto for chem strains.


shit... I got 3 packs of them suckers. I saw sum real nice reviews... but its been awhile


----------



## higher self (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> shit... I got 3 packs of them suckers. I saw sum real nice reviews... but its been awhile


You would definitely find a decent pheno out of three packs. I had 3 females culled 2 early in flower because they looked like 10+ wk. The one I have still flowering is just ok looking to me and the terps are not that strong. Still have about 20 days left though.

None of the GPS I ran had strong scents but the flavor was good. Also the yeild is kinda shitty for 2 gal coco hempy, have other strains in 2 quarts of coco putting out more yeild.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 14, 2018)

This was a great thread during the hurricane now its back to constant bullshit.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 14, 2018)

So now Greenpoint doesn’t, have legit cuts and no longer has the stardawg male ?? Lol shits gets more rediculousnby the day


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 14, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> So now Greenpoint doesn’t, have legit cuts and no longer has the stardawg male ?? Lol shits gets more rediculousnby the day


No this is all a bunch of regurgitated rumors conjured up the past few weeks. Some people want to open seed companies so they stick around in a thread showing off clones and hoping to gather a following. Sort of like vultures. It's pretty ridiculous at this point and borderline pathetic mental disorder territory.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No this is all a bunch of regurgitated rumors conjured up the past few weeks. Some people want to open seed companies so they stick around in a thread showing off clones and hoping to gather a following. Sort of like vultures. It's pretty ridiculous at this point and borderline pathetic mental disorder territory.


Or maybe when they login and get notifications of some people tired of the bullshit actually adding to the bullshit.we can lay out all the facts 100 times but it doesnt change anything.
But hey at least the motherfukers that are breeding seeds like u say with legit cuts are actually posting pics of the moms.show me one mom gu has posted on this entire thread.
I think your missing the point that some of us complaining are the ones who have time money and space tied up in this clusterfuk.
I was done 2 weeks ago but when people keep coming back in and making goofy comments it kinda never ends.
Stop making dickhead off topic comments and I'm sure you guys can get back to admiring your dingleberry buds and worshipping the savior that's driving it in deeper every day with no vaseline.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 14, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No this is all a bunch of regurgitated rumors conjured up the past few weeks. Some people want to open seed companies so they stick around in a thread showing off clones and hoping to gather a following. Sort of like vultures. It's pretty ridiculous at this point and borderline pathetic mental disorder territory.


I'm with you on that one.

But wat worries me is Gu hasn't even publicly come on here to clear the accusations up.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha ha ha. Seriously...aha ha ha etc.
> 
> There are several who have given their farewell posts on this thread. Name one that has actually left. See above "aha ha ha etc".
> 
> ...


when you typed that, the song I heard in my head was the beginning of Careful with that mic by Clutch. lol. Then the Eagles. lol, sorry, not stoned, sorry


----------



## higher self (Oct 14, 2018)

I just think the GPS hype is over. I know over that last 3 yrs seed drops came left and right from breeders, seems to slowed down a little imo. My point is that during that time gps came with the low prices to hook a lot of people in especially with the nuggets. There were next to no reviews or grow reports on the gear but the price was so cheap compared to when $100+ packs was becoming a norm. 

Personally im seeing that the gear hasnt been all that & there are other breeders with packs just as cheap, like hazeman, bog, peak ect... I think we should stop the hype & hate at this point.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 14, 2018)

A little criticism is one thing, but there seems to be a end game here. 

It looks like there are some that wanna shut down Greenpoint/ruin him and his business. 
No critics put this much effort into something without wanting the end result to be destruction. 

It’s actually a bold move to do this. 
Think about it, to do this day in and day out to destroy a persons livliehood is pretty bold...and fearless. 
I mean most people would not sit by and let this happen. 

Most people would retaliate in all sorts and very unique ways. 
How far would you go to destroy those who are trying to destroy your livelihood?
It’s pretty sad, really. 

War is very shitty place to be in...for both sides.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Tomahawk #4

Tomahawk #7
Hickock Haze #4. (Last run of this cut)Pig Whistle #4
Everytime this bitch gets stalled out and I think about culling her, she throws down killer early finishing nugs of lime green herb. Didn't notice the purple when running her inside. Autumn fade in the greenhouse.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Or maybe when they login and get notifications of some people tired of the bullshit actually adding to the bullshit.we can lay out all the facts 100 times but it doesnt change anything.
> But hey at least the motherfukers that are breeding seeds like u say with legit cuts are actually posting pics of the moms.show me one mom gu has posted on this entire thread.
> I think your missing the point that some of us complaining are the ones who have time money and space tied up in this clusterfuk.
> I was done 2 weeks ago but when people keep coming back in and making goofy comments it kinda never ends.
> Stop making dickhead off topic comments and I'm sure you guys can get back to admiring your dingleberry buds and worshipping the savior that's driving it in deeper every day with no vaseline.


Lol dingleberry.. there should be strain called dingleberrys haha I'm too blown for this


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> when you typed that, the song I heard in my head was the beginning of Careful with that mic by Clutch. lol. Then the Eagles. lol, sorry, not stoned, sorry


I love Clutch


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Or maybe when they login and get notifications of some people tired of the bullshit actually adding to the bullshit.we can lay out all the facts 100 times but it doesnt change anything.
> But hey at least the motherfukers that are breeding seeds like u say with legit cuts are actually posting pics of the moms.show me one mom gu has posted on this entire thread.
> I think your missing the point that some of us complaining are the ones who have time money and space tied up in this clusterfuk.
> I was done 2 weeks ago but when people keep coming back in and making goofy comments it kinda never ends.
> Stop making dickhead off topic comments and I'm sure you guys can get back to admiring your dingleberry buds and worshipping the savior that's driving it in deeper every day with no vaseline.


U mod for the dude still selling bunk S1s correct?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> U mod for the dude still selling bunk S1s correct?


 Naw your sisters ass.. what a stupid ass comment.click


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

"Take a deep breath and I count to ten, not gonna let em get under my skin"


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> A little criticism is one thing, but there seems to be a end game here.
> 
> It looks like there are some that wanna shut down Greenpoint/ruin him and his business.
> No critics put this much effort into something without wanting the end result to be destruction.
> ...


That goes both ways.no one is making up lies or slander.
At least the chuckers on the chucker thread post pics of the moms there using.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> "Take a deep breath and I count to ten, not gonna let em get under my skin"


Those dudes are so good and so down to earth. One of my favorite bands to see and listen to and I've seen A LOT of fukin bands.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 14, 2018)

At least the truth comes out that profits were ate into and butts were hurt. Nothing against ya Heisiengrow/bubble/etc....but give it a rest. We could be here quite awhile if we named all of the "breeders" who are >>>>*still*<<<< out there slinging seeds after posting pics of other growers plants as their own...or who used a particular well-known line someone else worked to start their company.... or who tossed out hermie filled lines.....or even those who stacked the deck at a particular forum for years (smells like a barnyard) to boost seed sales and prices of auctions to crazy heights (FPOG/Starfighter/etc) and cover up the fact that one of their most popular strains on the spaceship tossed hermies regularly?. I was in your position 3 or 4 times in my days of commercial growing......hermies...crap plants...huge expenditures for bunk seeds...and like you stated....lots of down time in the rooms and lotsa folks clamoring for wares that weren't coming. Then...as you've seen...there's the popularity of saying anything about such practices on the board. It does suck. It's not new though. Back in the day the genetics weren't as easy to come by as they are today...pitfalls or not. If you struck out...it wasn't as easy as another reorder of seed...or a quick trip to pick up cuts...or a few days wait in the mail for better cuts than anyone else has (LOL)...it could be a total game stopper. 

Bottom line....when ya roll hard shit hits ya hard. Time to readjust >your< game as well. You relied on someone else and now you are pissed at yourself. Run your own gear if everyone else's sucks.....and if their gear does suck..say your piece and move on. As evidenced by the market....hammering away at Gu isn't going to stop folks from buying his seeds. Ask alien. Ask swerve. Ask ____

Same shit...different decade. Be safe out there folks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> A little criticism is one thing, but there seems to be a end game here.
> 
> It looks like there are some that wanna shut down Greenpoint/ruin him and his business.
> No critics put this much effort into something without wanting the end result to be destruction.
> ...


Ruin him and his business... Destroying livelihood.. war?? 






... Are we still talking about Greenpoint "I got 'em cheap" Seeds??


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 14, 2018)

Not defending or attacking anyone but the statement that Gu lost his stardawg male is an unsubstantiated rumor at best and, when repeated over and over as fact, approaches slander. 
Also I've never seen a seeded mom pic from any major breeder but then I don't do the whole IG breeder drama show. I've certainly never seen a seeded mom pic used on any seedbank website to advertise a strain. 
Again just stating my two cents, not attacking or defending anyone. For the record most of what I bought from greenpoint were fems from other breeders and since he doesn't stock fems I likely won't be shopping there.


----------



## frosty420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Lmao. All of you guys have clones from his seeds in your veg room. Most of you have filled your rooms with his genetics. I for one will say he has some of the nicest seed stock available. I've ran into complete crap from most seed banks. I feel his seeds are lower priced then they should be. Go find another seed bank that sells seeds for $87 a 10 pack and tell me what you think. Lmao. I dig green point... 

Honestly. Tell me where I can find fire for that price.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 14, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> 
> But wat worries me is Gu hasn't even publicly come on here to clear the accusations up.


Why would he though? Honestly...

Some of the issues have been proven, other issues are pure speculation, and while he could clear up some things, it will never end, those that are upset are relentless. 

I am not going to defend some of the shit he did, but some folks have had very nice results. I've got no complaints but I havent run all of the gear i got off of him so maybe that will change.

The animosity in this thread is off the charts, to the point that it's coming across as a fixation like some crazy stalker. It's starting to make some, not all, but some look worse than Gu... those that are spreading unsubstantiated rumors.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

frosty420 said:


> Lmao. All of you guys have clones from his seeds in your veg room. Most of you have filled your rooms with his genetics. I for one will say he has some of the nicest seed stock available. I've ran into complete crap from most seed banks. I feel his seeds are lower priced then they should be. Go find another seed bank that sells seeds for $87 a 10 pack and tell me what you think. Lmao. I dig green point...
> 
> Honestly. Tell me where I can find fire for that price.


Jaws, Rado (10+ pack of fems for $100 > 10 pack of reg for $90), Bodhi, @Useful , @bigworm6969 , docs dank, Genuity.. CVS has a 50% off deal and boss freebies.. $87 for a 10 pack of regulars straight from the breeder really isn't all that great of a deal


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Jaws, Rado (10 pack of fems for $100 > 10 pack of reg for $90), Bodhi, @Useful , @bigworm6969 , Genuity.. CVS has a 50% off deal and boss freebies.. $87 for a 10 pack of regulars straight from the breeder really isn't all that great of a deal


Except it's not strictly $87 a pack.
Gu still runs auctions multiple times every month, with plenty of scores available during holiday-sale times. Heck, I paid closer to $40 a pack for everything from the Discontinued stuff to Jelly Pie (of which the second, new batch has sold out) and even sold out stuff that people are not making crosses of. Do you know anyone willing to source the real-deal Fire OG besides Alien and some other guys known for their own bs? Gu crossed it to his stud and I was hoping someone would run it or one of his OG-heavy crosses.

I still see no reason not to snipe another pack of Bodega or Cackleberry soon.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Except it's not strictly $87 a pack.
> Gu still runs auctions multiple times every month, with plenty of scores available during holiday-sale times. Heck, I paid closer to $40 a pack for everything from the Discontinued stuff to Jelly Pie (of which the second, new batch has sold out) and even sold out stuff that people are not making crosses of. Do you know anyone willing to source the real-deal Fire OG besides Alien and some other guys known for their own bs? Gu crossed it to his stud and I was hoping someone would run it or one of his OG-heavy crosses.
> 
> I still see no reason not to snipe another pack of Bodega or Cackleberry soon.


I agree with what you're saying.. My statement was in response 2 this crap..



frosty420 said:


> I feel his seeds are lower priced then they should be. Go find another seed bank that sells seeds for $87 a 10 pack and tell me what you think. Lmao. I dig green point...
> 
> Honestly. Tell me where I can find fire for that price.


"lower priced then (sic) they should be".. 


I was a fan of Greenpoint "I got 'em for the low" Seeds until Gu said he didnt give a shit about my cc info getting compromised.. that really turned shit around for me


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I agree with what you're saying.. My statement was in response 2 this crap..
> 
> "lower priced then (sic) they should be"..
> 
> I was a fan of Greenpoint "I got 'em for the low" Seeds until Gu said he didnt give a shit about my cc info getting compromised.. that really turned shit around for me


I do agree with you. It was weird sometimes being quoted one amount for the CC fee and then Payofix charging more after being emailed the invoice. Luckily, I didn't get any extra charges on my card, but I was lucky enough to use one that I would be okay with shutting down in case of fraud, aka, never use your debit/ atm cards on GP's site, folks.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 14, 2018)

Some of these people are from that scam site THC FARM


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I do agree with you. It was weird sometimes being quoted one amount for the CC fee and then Payofix charging more after being emailed the invoice. Luckily, I didn't get any extra charges on my card, but I was lucky enough to use one that I would be okay with shutting down in case of fraud, aka, never use your debit/ atm cards on GP's site, folks.


ya.. it was over $1000 of attempted charges on a visa that Ive only used for GPS purchases.

and Im not the 1..2.. 10th person to say this


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya.. it was over $1000 of attempted charges on a visa that Ive only used for GPS purchases.
> 
> and Im note the 1..2.. 10gth person to say this


Did you eventually get it all squared away with the bank? Sorry, I can’t keep track of all the real bullshit between the made up bullshit.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Some of these people are from that scam site THC FARM


There are members over there that would take there shirt off there back for anyone.people who have contributed more genetics and generosity than you could even comprehend.this website sponsors a turd that gives 0 fucks about his customers,lied to his customers.got caught in multiple lies,puts his customers security and cc info at risk etc etc so while your up there on that soap box delete your account and go somewhere else cause the bullshit is everywhere.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 14, 2018)

Lol been 2 month i ain't read anything To come 2 a new drama... ain't for time 4 dat

Tombstone day 21 , feel like they will take more than 10weeks 
#1

Pheno#2


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Lol been 2 month i ain't read anything To come 2 a new drama... ain't for time 4 dat
> 
> Tombstone day 21 , feel like they will take more than 10weeks
> #1View attachment 4215780
> ...


Georgeous....10 weeks not to bad.i try and shoot for 12 weeks if possible.inget lazy and dont like trimming so waiting an extra month works out good


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Did you eventually get it all squared away with the bank? Sorry, I can’t keep track of all the real bullshit between the made up bullshit.


lol.. ya. Im thankful the fraud people alerted me and were able to cancel things before they became too much of a headache. Luckily it didnt affect me as much as it could have, but I know some of the people who've had their info compromised had to jump through some hoops to get whole..

It really does come with the game, and I was pretty well prepared for it.. but Gu's attitude just rubbed me the wrongest of ways.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> There are members over there that would take there shirt off there back for anyone.people who have contributed more genetics and generosity than you could even comprehend.this website sponsors a turd that gives 0 fucks about his customers,lied to his customers.got caught in multiple lies,puts his customers security and cc info at risk etc etc so while your up there on that soap box delete your account and go somewhere else cause the bullshit is everywhere.


The same great things could be said about the members here. In this thread even. I have received what I anticipate being very good genetics from someone on this thread. A valued member of this forum died and we had people pay towards his funeral FFS!

And everyone knows the Farm has only great sponsors that would never rip anyone off!

Why should he go somewhere else? He may still like GPS -- unlike YOU who apparently has an agenda to continuously dis GPS. You must have a reason as to why you are still on this thread day and night even though you hate the breeder so much. I don't hate you, I even respect you and your growing ability, but you gotta go, man. Leave GPS and this thread forever. You and everyone else will be happier.

Oh yeah, I am a bootlicking beggar and would love a few cuts of your genetics!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Public service anouncement:
There are 8 week phenos in the Tomahawk packs.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> There are members over there that would take there shirt off there back for anyone.people who have contributed more genetics and generosity than you could even comprehend.this website sponsors a turd that gives 0 fucks about his customers,lied to his customers.got caught in multiple lies,puts his customers security and cc info at risk etc etc so while your up there on that soap box delete your account and go somewhere else cause the bullshit is everywhere.


How can your buddy logic sell seeds from breeders who say they never sold him their gear........


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> The same great things could be said about the members here. In this thread even. I have received what I anticipate being very good genetics from someone on this thread. A valued member of this forum died and we had people pay towards his funeral FFS!
> 
> And everyone knows the Farm has only great sponsors that would never rip anyone off!
> 
> ...


That wasnt my point.my point was dude saying members of the farm are crooks because we participate on the forum.but this forum has a sponsor called greenpoint that is just as shady.and u act like I'm the only person here bashing them.gu just makes it to easy with all his bs and lack of give a shit lately.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> How can your buddy logic sell seeds from breeders who say they never sold him their gear........


Same way the savior bought seeds and sold them to everyone and only refunded to those who complained.than the ones who wanted there money back are getting radio silence.
As far as logic
Send him a PM and ask him.report back and let us know how it went.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. ya. Im thankful the fraud people alerted me and were able to cancel things before they became too much of a headache. Luckily it didnt affect me as much as it could have, but I know some of the people who've had their info compromised had to jump through some hoops to get whole..
> 
> It really does come with the game, and I was pretty well prepared for it.. but Gu's attitude just rubbed me the wrongest of ways.


I understand how frustrating it is, but I am glad you were made whole financially. If it happened to me and I didn’t like their response I would be very soured on the whole organization. It’s a shame we, as an industry, cannot use more well known payment processors than goddamn payofix. Icky business all around.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Public service anouncement:
> There are 8 week phenos in the Tomahawk packs.


Oh shoot, a certain kind soul is sending me some of those as of this morning. That could be a winner for me. Is the smoke on that one worth a damn? I like GG4 a lot.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw your sisters ass.. what a stupid ass comment.click


 bet you feel proud of your self for that comment too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 14, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> bet you feel proud of your self for that comment too.


He definitely has a thing for his sisters and their asses. (psychological projection)


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> He definitely has a thing for his sisters and their asses. (psychological projection)


Lol yea I actually think dude raised some valid criticisms rather they were true or not about GPS but it just at this point seems like a vendetta I asked a simple question and he deflected I’ll leave it at that.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 14, 2018)

Read this over on the GPS forums, this may have been avoided had the company sent out an email letting all who purchased know of the issues.

"I had all herms in my wedding cakes, they ended up pollinating my entire room of regs and other fems... Didn't catch shim in time my only visit my grow once a week..."


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh shoot, a certain kind soul is sending me some of those as of this morning. That could be a winner for me. Is the smoke on that one worth a damn? I like GG4 a lot.


Yes the one I kept is an OG style plant but big. Its stem rub is like a soapy GG4 thing early on. Later the Terps changed to Lime and meat.
The smoke is killer. It tastes kushy. The buzz is warm eyeballs and munchies.
Too much is not a good idea as you may lose your train of thought.
Keeper in my opinion looks like dad and smells like mom.


----------



## main cola (Oct 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Read this over on the GPS forums, this may have been avoided had the company sent out an email letting all who purchased know of the issues.
> 
> "I had all herms in my wedding cakes, they ended up pollinating my entire room of regs and other fems... Didn't catch shim in time my only visit my grow once a week..."


That's just some sad Fuck up shit...I would be so pissed


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Yes the one I kept is an OG style plant but big. Its stem rub is like a soapy GG4 thing early on. Later the Terps changed to Lime and meat.
> The smoke is killer. It tastes kushy. The buzz is warm eyeballs and munchies.
> Too much is not a good idea as you may lose your train of thought.
> Keeper in my opinion looks like dad and smells like mom.


Sounds good to me. I have decided I don’t personally need massive yields from everything as long as it isn’t a never-ending viney bitch that never finishes. I am doing some pheno hunting for a friend, too, so I am potentially looking for as many as twelve mothers, four for me and eight for my friend. Thanks for the PSA.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ha ha ha. Seriously...aha ha ha etc.
> 
> There are several who have given their farewell posts on this thread. Name one that has actually left. See above "aha ha ha etc".
> 
> ...


Yeah yeah , LOL.
Well in the words of my father "10,000 comedians out of work and I get stuck you" 

So not as much a farewell (I cant seem to look away no matter how hard I try). I'll be back if I'm quoted or theres pics posted.
Besides, what else needs to be said. Its safe to say people reading along have already formed their opinion.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

I made Tomahawk F2 seeds 
@Michael Huntherz, wise choice on my part of ya ask me

They do not have long finish times like say Hickock Haze


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a friend that just flowered out a tomahawk, I haven't seen a pic in a few weeks but it looked frosty as hell and he was stoked on it. I'll have to talk to him and see how it turned out for him.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Tomahawk #5 nug


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I made Tomahawk F2 seeds
> @Michael Huntherz, wise choice on my part of ya ask me
> 
> They do not have long finish times like say Hickock Haze


I have some potentially sick Hickock Haze crosses I got recently, but I have seen some long-ass flowering HH grows, for sure. It should be interesting


tatonka said:


> Tomahawk #5 nugView attachment 4215827


Those colors remind me of the glue for sure, very cool.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

I had a shorter flowering time Hickok haze pheno but it lacked frost.
The thin leaf blade pheno of Hickok haze is a long haul to finish 12 weeks for wispy psychedelic bud.
The cross of HH will add vigor and stretch.
If I were you I would run the TPR × HH


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

I ran hickock cause of my love for rare dankness.i had already ran quite a few rare dankness but got tired of dealing with customs.gave hickock a try.1 female from an entire pack and it was the worst plant I have ever grown.this isnt coming from me just being a hater I'm just telling it like it is.endless hairs,no calyx.only good thing was it didnt have alot of leaves but it threw nanners at week 7 so I killed it.i didnt even trim it I just tossed it.the eagle scout next to it was good.only plant I ever grew from greenpoint that I actually wish I kept.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

And I've ran a ton of RD.that hickock looked nothing like anything I've ever ran from them.i think that ghost train haze cut was a couple fem packs gu ran and selected a female.im almost 100 percent positive i saw him write that somewhere.no one will ever know cause gu will never post a pic of the mom.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I had a shorter flowering time Hickok haze pheno but it lacked frost.
> The thin leaf blade pheno of Hickok haze is a long haul to finish 12 weeks for wispy psychedelic bud.
> The cross of HH will add vigor and stretch.
> If I were you I would run the TPR × HH


This is the same experience other folks had with Hickok haze too.
I saw someone have the same phenos with GTH #1 female seeds from Rare Dankness.
12 weeks is to long for me


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And I've ran a ton of RD.that hickock looked nothing like anything I've ever ran from them.i think that ghost train haze cut was a couple fem packs gu ran and selected a female.im almost 100 percent positive i saw him write that somewhere.no one will ever know cause gu will never post a pic of the mom.


Hickock Haze has problems, that’s pretty well documented, but that’s a lot of speculation and implication on your part, man. I know there are problems with a few of his strains, and one OBS pheno was garbage, I know they are in there, but speculating on the cause seems pointless to me. Referring to a post you can’t link to is not particularly helpful, either. The GPS drama is making me pretty bored.

But, mostly I am interested if you ever grew Dank Commander from RD? I popped a few and ran one female, but Shoreline’s TX Roadkill crushed it so completely that I never bothered with the rest. Are they worth another look?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2018)

I believe Gu came on the thread back this summer and said he found his female in packs of seeds from RD. I can't remember if it was a pack or 2. Would have been back in may-july if I remember correctly. I tried to find it but gave up rather quickly, lol.
Edit: sorry that was mother of GTH

Edit, edit: it may have been even earlier in the year


----------



## tatonka (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hickock Haze has problems, that’s pretty well documented, but that’s a lot of speculation and implication, man.


I ran a full pack and got plants that were vigorous, pest and disease resistant.
They fed heavy and loved it. Smoke is lacking flavor but is strong.
I got 5 females I think out of 10 seeds.
I made a Hickok haze x pig Whistle cross and a Hickok haze x Tomahawk cross.
I will run some of them soon to see if a cross is what Old Hickok needed


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

tatonka said:


> I ran a full pack and got plants that were vigorous, pest and disease resistant.
> They fed heavy and loved it. Smoke is lacking flavor but is strong.
> I got 5 females I think out of 10 seeds.
> I made a Hickok haze x pig Whistle cross and a Hickok haze x Tomahawk cross.
> I will run some of them soon to see if a cross is what Old Hickok needed


I only remember the stretchy 12+ week bitches, no good for indoor. I know GTH is a tall girl too, but damn.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2018)

I stand corrected this was back in March from Gu
*
In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex 
Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol*


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I stand corrected this was back in March from Gu
> *
> In Hickok Haze the Ghost train haze used was a clone sourced in Denver. I’ve given Kind Love (an excellent place to shop) a lot of cuts for their grow. They were nice enough to give me some back. That’s were I met @Sackmastaflex
> Now they sell a lot of cuts I gave them. Lol*


It would have seemed weird to me if someone in the game couldn’t get a decent RD cut in CO, especially their big claim to fame, GTH1, I mean....c’mon. There are probably a couple different good cuts floating around CO, or that’s what I heard...lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe Gu came on the thread back this summer and said he found his female in packs of seeds from RD. I can't remember if it was a pack or 2. Would have been back in may-july if I remember correctly. I tried to find it but gave up rather quickly, lol.
> Edit: sorry that was mother of GTH
> 
> Edit, edit: it may have been even earlier in the year


It was and I know I read it but it seems like it is gone now like other post.i dont just make shit up.i have a memory like an elephant.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hickock Haze has problems, that’s pretty well documented, but that’s a lot of speculation and implication on your part, man. I know there are problems with a few of his strains, and one OBS pheno was garbage, I know they are in there, but speculating on the cause seems pointless to me. Referring to a post you can’t link to is not particularly helpful, either. The GPS drama is making me pretty bored.
> 
> But, mostly I am interested if you ever grew Dank Commander from RD? I popped a few and ran one female, but Shoreline’s TX Roadkill crushed it so completely that I never bothered with the rest. Are they worth another look?


That was after I ran it.i dont remember that strain.
I ran 501st,Scott's and cornbread.the gth I got never popped open so I gave up
The ones I did run were very nice especially the scotts


----------



## boybelue (Oct 14, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That was after I ran it.i dont remember that strain.
> I ran 501st,Scott's and cornbread.the gth I got never popped open so I gave up
> The ones I did run were very nice especially the scotts


I've got a couple pks of scotts, now I want Leroy , hell I really want about all of em. The RD #1 and 2 have some of the best lineage, idk why i waist my time on other stuff when I know where the fires at, but damn theres so many out there that sound good.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I only remember the stretchy 12+ week bitches, no good for indoor. I know GTH is a tall girl too, but damn.


Gth#1 outdoors 2 seasons ago


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

Oh Shoot! It's snowing here!
I hope everyone is getting their garden ready for winter.

In 2015 I had went out to enjoy the mountains on an 11 degree day (0 in the mountains) and when I arrived back home I was surprised to see a water pipe had burst. A few plants were crushed from falling ceilings and a little flooding. I don't think it happened much sooner than I arrived.

Now every year I cover the light vents to limit problems of cold air going between the walls.

~

I know you growers in the south probably love the winter season!


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Oh Shoot! It's snowing here!
> I hope everyone is getting their garden ready for winter.
> 
> In 2015 I had went out to enjoy the mountains on an 11 degree day (0 in the mountains) and when I arrived back home I was surprised to see a water pipe had burst. A few plants were crushed from falling ceilings and a little flooding. I don't think it happened much sooner than I arrived.
> ...


About a month ago I was considering becoming a customer. It looks like your company has mad alot of changes and yet you are unwilling to even try to adress the comments unless its late at night and you are angry? Not professional, what can you do to win customers back? NOT THIS



Gu~ said:


> Oh Shoot! It's snowing here!
> I hope everyone is getting their garden ready for winter.
> 
> In 2015 I had went out to enjoy the mountains on an 11 degree day (0 in the mountains) and when I arrived back home I was surprised to see a water pipe had burst. A few plants were crushed from falling ceilings and a little flooding. I don't think it happened much sooner than I arrived.
> ...


Adress your customers concerns directly like next time you issue a recall contact the customers directly. You are showing yourself to be a poor decision maker and regardless how good you are at somthing when you exercise poor judgement like this your product is tainted.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> About a month ago I was considering becoming a customer. It looks like your company has mad alot of changes and yet you are unwilling to even try to adress the comments unless its late at night and you are angry? Not professional, what can you do to win customers back? NOT THIS
> Adress your customers concerns directly like next time you issue a recall contact the customers directly. You are showing yourself to be a poor decision maker and regardless how good you are at somthing when you exercise poor judgement like this your product is tainted.


I'm available by email everyday, if you personally have an issue feel free to contact me at [email protected] 
Other than that, I read comments and make adjustments where necessary.
I would even say that I am the most responsive seed company there is when it comes to new ideas and suggestions.
Always getting better. =)


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm available by email everyday, if you personally have an issue feel free to contact me at [email protected]
> Other than that, I read comments and make adjustments where necessary.
> I would even say that I am the most responsive seed company there is when it comes to new ideas and suggestions.
> Always getting better. =)


You'ld rather email me proof of life for your stardawg than sqash the rumor once?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm available by email everyday, if you personally have an issue feel free to contact me at [email protected]
> Other than that, I read comments and make adjustments where necessary.
> I would even say that I am the most responsive seed company there is when it comes to new ideas and suggestions.
> Always getting better. =)


I don't know about others, but I myself would like to see you address the problems right here on this forum. If you believe in your product, stand behind, defend it, no matter how bad it gets only you can turn it around. You made a presence here a few days ago that i was proud to see and I would like to see you address some of the legit problems publicly right here. I'm not going to buy a product if the seller doesnt stand behind and defend it to the end, get mad or do something. I know you probably dont want to bicker back and forth on this forum but the silence isn't working.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

If someone is saying the Stardawg male is not around anymore I would highly suggest not listening to that person.

I'm sorry that's just laughable. There are four of them spitting pollen right now. Tons in veg and it's also spread around town incase I do ever lose it I have the ability to make a few calls and get it back.

I'm flabbergasted that I even have to address that... That's how much this thread has been hijacked by haters.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

@Greenthumbs256 & @Goats22 
Looking good both of you two, neck and neck going into the last week of the September Photo Contest Vote.

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/september-2018-3/


----------



## boybelue (Oct 15, 2018)

I never once thought you lost your male , I would think you would have several cuts all over the place and whoever said it's hard to keep a male going, its just as easy to keep a male in veg indefinitely by taking cuts and what not. The long flowering times and white pistols at harvest are somewhat of a concern , but the main issue I would like to see straightened out is the legitimacy of the moms and pics would be helpful but not a deal breaker for me. I think most of us just wanna know we're getting what we're supposed to be getting with some verification.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

@gu I have tried emailing you, always before you always replied back within a day! but I've emailed you over a few accounts asking about the nuggets I get why they were gone, and I understand abuse always ruins everything! but what about the prizes for the monthy contest? bc that's what my nuggets were from? is there any chance they will be coming back? in any form?


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> There are members over there that would take there shirt off there back for anyone.people who have contributed more genetics and generosity than you could even comprehend.this website sponsors a turd that gives 0 fucks about his customers,lied to his customers.got caught in multiple lies,puts his customers security and cc info at risk etc etc so while your up there on that soap box delete your account and go somewhere else cause the bullshit is everywhere.


 Lol such a crock of shit. Look up thc farm. Pure scam. Your a mod from over there so of course you would say that. What a piece of trash


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> There are members over there that would take there shirt off there back for anyone.people who have contributed more genetics and generosity than you could even comprehend.this website sponsors a turd that gives 0 fucks about his customers,lied to his customers.got caught in multiple lies,puts his customers security and cc info at risk etc etc so while your up there on that soap box delete your account and go somewhere else cause the bullshit is everywhere.


www.rollitup.org/t/bad-seed-banks-tdt-the-dank-team-bc-bud-depot-thc-farmer.973060/

https://www.rollitup.org/t/buyers-beware-of-logic-thcbay-apex-genetics-and-copycat-genetics.965079/


THCFARM'S "members" are most likely all you and logic under different handles. That or a WHOLE BUNCHA SUCKERS.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 15, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Lol such a crock of shit. Look up thc farm. Pure scam. Your a mod from over there so of course you would say that. What a piece of trash



I'm not there don't even look at it.

But i'm willin to bet it's just like ANY other forum on the web.EVERY ONE of them have good guys AND scum bags.

It's not a "certain website thing"......it's a "every person on the planet,good guys and scum bags" have access to it thing.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> A little criticism is one thing, but there seems to be a end game here.
> 
> It looks like there are some that wanna shut down Greenpoint/ruin him and his business.
> No critics put this much effort into something without wanting the end result to be destruction.


Straight up there is an agenda being driven here. I don’t trust people with agendas. Especially ones executed in this manner.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 15, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Straight up there is an agenda being driven here. I don’t trust people with agendas. Especially ones executed in this manner.


Right on.
Heisen be like:


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> @gu I have tried emailing you, always before you always replied back within a day! but I've emailed you over a few accounts asking about the nuggets I get why they were gone, and I understand abuse always ruins everything! but what about the prizes for the monthy contest? bc that's what my nuggets were from? is there any chance they will be coming back? in any form?


I'm going to email you now, I clear out my inbox multiple times a day so not sure where the problem lies.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Public service anouncement:
> There are 8 week phenos in the Tomahawk packs.


Not mine sadly the quickest was done in 10wk for me and those i have going on feel like 12w but they look good too


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Not mine sadly the quickest was done in 10wk for me and those i have going on feel like 12w but they look good too


Sorry to hear that.
I have a lot of GPS strains and I know 10 weeks is the average.
That damn Stardawg can be a crapshoot. White pistils for days
The smoke will be good. I grow for headstash so I really want to fine tune my Terps and learn more about growing this beautiful plant.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Straight up there is an agenda being driven here. I don’t trust people with agendas. Especially ones executed in this manner.


I can handle the heat, most may remember... Greenpoint Seeds was made in a very hot hot kitchen.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Oh shoot, a certain kind soul is sending me some of those as of this morning. That could be a winner for me. Is the smoke on that one worth a damn? I like GG4 a lot.


I never had real gg4 (those from dispensary were crap so surely not the real deal) but tomahawk is very potent and smelly!! Like vanilla gas for mine, dont know if they are like gg4 but for sure is a good and pleasant smoke for heavy user not beginner were they will find it to strong


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I can handle the heat, most may remember... Greenpoint Seeds was made in a very hot hot kitchen.


You gotta have nutskin like Naugahyde to put shit out for every moron with a keyboard to bang on. I get there are some customer service based issues. Those can be handled in email like human beings.


----------



## ahlkemist (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Some nice looking pics the last few pages.i have the last bit left on mine and wanted to share my feeding schedule cause people ask me about it all the time.One thing I've learned from this thread is anyone than can afford a website,a good marketing manager and a few good name drops can sell anything.hoping to finish these up soon so I can make room for some other stuff.its been fun.thanks guys for all the laughs.


I straight LOL, like serious laugh. I can't even help it. LAST thing I saw coming...


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

ORANGE BLOSSOM SPECIAL 
On Reverse Auction today, only 5 packs.
(Click Picture)


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA

Plants in flower:

Bio-Diesel
Blue Dream
Bubblegum
Chem 4
Clemintine
Cookies N Cream
East Coast Sour Diesel
Fruity Pebbles OG
Gelato 33
GMO
Kurple Fantasy #2
Legend OG
Sherbet
Sundae Driver
Tahoe Alien #5
WIFI
2x Stardawg Males (about 13 days apart)


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 15, 2018)

Some people pusher just came down. 69 days


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


now that's what we wanna see looking nice!!! glad to see someone else StI'll uses hps other than me lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


what's legend og??? I noticed it written on the blue tag first pot?

I can't say I've seen that in the store?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

can we see some pics of that Gelato 33??? I'd really love to see that it's a strain I've been interested in!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> now that's what we wanna see looking nice!!! glad to see someone else StI'll uses hps other than me lol!


Hell yeah, especially this time of year!
I run HPS & MH (mixed spectrum) just like Gu, but my lights are smaller and closer together. 

Plants dig it.


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to email you now, I clear out my inbox multiple times a day so not sure where the problem lies.


The problem lies with you and your refusal to even entertain the thought of addressing the problems. As a once potential buyer, hoping you would recitfy some of the problems, I can see that won't happen. Your actions, or lack thereof, are the reason I won't buy.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> @Greenthumbs256 & @Goats22
> Looking good both of you two, neck and neck going into the last week of the September Photo Contest Vote.
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/september-2018-3/


in light of nuggets being gone, what is the second place prize now? also curious how you verify accounts that vote.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 15, 2018)

Wait a minute...
What did Heisongrow say he would do if Gu showed his females? lol


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> in light of nuggets being gone, what is the second place prize now? also curious how you verify accounts that vote.


Coupon code, but you gotta have that first place mentality! There is still time! lol (no offense to greenthumbs)


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> The problem lies with you and your refusal to even entertain the thought of addressing the problems. As a once potential buyer, hoping you would recitfy some of the problems, I can see that won't happen. Your actions, or lack thereof, are the reason I won't buy.


Don't let them mislead you. I'm very good at responding to questions and offering solutions.

But I will not respond to those hellbent on twisting whatever response they get to fit a destructive narrative. That would be dumb of me.

Not that I don't make dumb mistakes, but I never set out to fail.
Failure is part of the journey, it's about getting back up and progressing _despite_ the failure.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


I love it!! Always beef around you but at the end, you always come first!! Some people may had bad experience but for me, you always stand behind your word even when my pack travel all around the world, you always replied to my email and even proposed me to send me more pack for my problem wich i refused since they finally came 1 month after, (not gu fault but us post), bought some tomahawk on another order for very low, i think 20$ or something that were labeled grade b ( tiny white seed) wich showed tail in less than 36h... so for me, your gear never dissapoint me so keep it like that and please more jelly pie!!! I missed the last drop thanks


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> The problem lies with you and your refusal to even entertain the thought of addressing the problems. As a once potential buyer, hoping you would recitfy some of the problems, I can see that won't happen. Your actions, or lack thereof, are the reason I won't buy.


Your lost , i hate gage green but i still run their grapestomper og, you can hate gu for different reason but i suggest you try for yourself and make your own opinion wait for some auction and bought a pack for low price, i had a m.c. cross that turned into an true hermi , but the polar bear cross of my friend was pure fire so i bought more and to this day, im just waiting for the jelly pie, the next banger imo


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Wait a minute...
> What did Heisongrow say he would do if Gu showed his females? lol


he said he would shave his eyebrows if I won the contest over at the farm all I gotta do is place 1-3 and those odds are looking very very good right now!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> he said he would shave his eyebrows if I won the contest over at the farm all I gotta do is place 1-3 and those odds are looking very very good right now!


I better run over and vote for you. lol
Link?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I better run over and vote for you. lol
> Link?


hold on


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

your vote only counts if you post a pic into the contest!!! there's a few other rules read the first post!!!

https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/october-photo-of-the-month.100211/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

the names eyebrowtheif!!!!! lmfao I had to make an account and it seemed appropriate!!!


----------



## TWest65 (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Don't let them mislead you. I'm very good at responding to questions and offering solutions.
> 
> But I will not respond to those hellbent on twisting whatever response they get to fit a destructive narrative. That would be dumb of me.
> 
> ...


What was the rationale for not refunding EVERYONE who bought the S1 seeds? What was the rationale for not informing everyone who bought the S1's that they purchased bunk seeds? Why would you let YOUR customers waste all that time, effort, growing media, electricty and nutrients on seeds you vouched for? 

Knowing that you will NOT inform your customers of a problem with seed purchases is to me, unforgivable. That is why I won't be buying from you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

after that contest heisenbubble going to habe to change his name to heisenBROW!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 15, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Wait a minute...
> What did Heisongrow say he would do if Gu showed his females? lol


Your kidding right.those plants are like in 2 weeks flower and NONE can even be verified.just a room of tall plants and 0 shots of flowering buds.
you guys are a trip.this dude puts out a ceacker to string you'll along like circus mice and you'll eat it up.he completely skips around the issues and you'll like ok man.we still.love you.


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your kidding right.those plants are like in 2 weeks flower and NONE can even be verified.just a room of tall plants and 0 shots of flowering buds.
> you guys are a trip.this dude puts out a ceacker to string you'll along like circus mice and you'll eat it up.he completely skips around the issues and you'll like ok man.we still.love you.


Blah blah blah that is all I hear from you. On ignore you go.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 15, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Blah blah blah that is all I hear from you. On ignore you go.


The truth hurts huh.must have really hit a nerve there with that weak ass flower room pic he posted and everyone like oooh and ahhhhhh lmao.i gotta get out of here


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


That really settles alot of mystery.look at the flowering tops on those moms.wow I'm so glad we finally got this out in the open.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 15, 2018)

Too funny! 

Gu is toying with these fools.
Watch them all loose their shit. lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 15, 2018)

Stardawg has made an appearance!!! No experience with any of the mom strains, to tell any damn difference. I have a clementine male kinda looks like that.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

This week on "Outlaw Growers Gone Wild"


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> after that contest heisenbubble going to habe to change his name to heisenBROW!


Seriously talking shit after I would have hooked u up.you would have to have gone through 100 packs to find something remotely as good to what I was hooking you up with.why talk shit man?On top of that i risk my ass and those 2 cuts would have changed your life dude.no good deed ever goes unpunished and this fukin asshole con artist caught in multiple lies is feeding you guys a line of bullshit and people are here eating it up.im seriously done with this thread.the level of 2 face fukery here is more than I care to deal with.I'll be around.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> That really settles alot of mystery.look at the flowering tops on those moms.wow I'm so glad we finally got this out in the open.


Wow. 
I understand why you are angry. 
You put a lot of trust in Gu and feel like it cost you a lot of money. 

I get it — and thanks for the warning about his untested gear. 

Seriously. 
I changed my mind about running cake n chem. 

But your comment about my sisters ass hurt me so deeply, I may never recover.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Seriously talking shit after I would have hooked u up.you would have to have gone through 100 packs to find something remotely as good to what I was hooking you up with.why talk shit man?On top of that i risk my ass and those 2 cuts would have changed your life dude.no good deed ever goes unpunished and this fukin asshole con artist caught in multiple lies is feeding you guys a line of bullshit and people are here eating it up.im seriously done with this thread.the level of 2 face fukery here is more than I care to deal with.I'll be around.



“after I *would have* hooked u up”

lol


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


Yes it would be laughable if you lost the plant that has been nexus for your business's existence. 

Now my serious question - Do you also make industrial hemp seeds?

And perhaps not so wise to use a blanket term haters or speak in such generalities?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> im seriously done with this thread


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 15, 2018)

Tomahawk:


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Seriously talking shit after I would have hooked u up.you would have to have gone through 100 packs to find something remotely as good to what I was hooking you up with.why talk shit man?On top of that i risk my ass and those 2 cuts would have changed your life dude.no good deed ever goes unpunished and this fukin asshole con artist caught in multiple lies is feeding you guys a line of bullshit and people are here eating it up.im seriously done with this thread.the level of 2 face fukery here is more than I care to deal with.I'll be around.


It was a joke.

And it was funny. 

Relax.


----------



## higher self (Oct 15, 2018)

Thin line between love and hate going on here both sides keep fanning the fire lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Seriously talking shit after I would have hooked u up.you would have to have gone through 100 packs to find something remotely as good to what I was hooking you up with.why talk shit man?On top of that i risk my ass and those 2 cuts would have changed your life dude.no good deed ever goes unpunished and this fukin asshole con artist caught in multiple lies is feeding you guys a line of bullshit and people are here eating it up.im seriously done with this thread.the level of 2 face fukery here is more than I care to deal with.I'll be around.


man chill out its all In fun, I told u I appreciated that I'm not talking shit I'm laughing and having fun! your the one who made the bet.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well fuck it!! guess I just get fucked again, anyone else wanna take a turn on my ass, I'm almost out of lube tho!
> 
> so tired of getting screwed over and fucked, seems like I always trust ppl just to find out I should have kept my mouth shut, and kept my money in my pocket! shit sucks bc I'm poor as fuck! 40 bucks may not mean much to you guys but shit that's a lot for me!


wtf are you blathering about?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> wtf are you blathering about?


nothing to do with GPS or gu! just a bad day man!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 15, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> It was a joke.
> 
> And it was funny.
> 
> Relax.


He can't relax bub too busy verifying cuts from pics & stuff


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wow I have not checked this thread in a bit.... very angry vibe in this it page it 2 lol. Try the bodhi thread.. always seems happy there. Forums are crazy these days. Happy growing guys..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

I've been telling ppl about that thread it's like some shit from the twilight zone, no one fights no one argues it's fucking unnatural!! this place is like an episode of jerry springer!!!! but I have to admit I kinda like it!


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 15, 2018)

both lvtk look and smell great, but i have run into issues with both that will likely prevent me keeping either of them. the tk leaner threw a few dicks on me. i haven't seen any buds that look like they're seeded yet, so i will have to wait and see.

the other has had a few tops lost to rot. the rh has been hovering around 47-58%, which isn't ideal late in flower, but it is what it is. fall here is pretty humid and keeping it down inside the tent with 25 gallons of water flooding 3x/day is tough. i moved that plant to the other side so it gets hit heavily by the wall-mounted fan. i was able to get what will likely be a few grams of testers from the colas i had to chop due to rot.

the plant looks and smells great, but I won't be keeping it due to the rot. it is the only plant in flower right now that is having this issue. the og and mk ultra laugh at this humidity. these two plants in a well-controlled environment would be just fine, but i grow in a garage right now so you gotta be tough to stick around!

it's almost time to get popping new beans, so i may give a few more lvtk a go to see what else there is to find. i also plan to run a few of the ethos member berry that i picked up a few months back.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> both lvtk look and smell great, but i have run into issues with both that will likely prevent me keeping either of them. the tk leaner threw a few dicks on me. i haven't seen any buds that look like they're seeded yet, so i will have to wait and see.
> 
> the other has had a few tops lost to rot. the rh has been hovering around 47-58%, which isn't ideal late in flower, but it is what it is. fall here is pretty humid and keeping it down inside the tent with 25 gallons of water flooding 3x/day is tough. i moved that plant to the other side so it gets hit heavily by the wall-mounted fan. i was able to get what will likely be a few grams of testers from the colas i had to chop due to rot.
> 
> ...


which one threw nanners??? I've very very against anything that has even the slightest chance to hermi! I ruined and entire tent once and it broke my heart! it was actually from a barneys farm blue cheese! ever since I won't try any strain that ppl ha e found hermis! yes I know kinda stupid but it is what it is!


----------



## main cola (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ORANGE BLOSSOM SPECIAL
> On Reverse Auction today, only 5 packs.
> (Click Picture)


I didn't known you used my photo
Thanks ..I seen you gave me photo credit on the Greenpoint site


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

I'm jealous.... lol ^^^^


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 15, 2018)

main cola said:


> I didn't known you used my photo
> Thanks ..I seen you gave me photo credit on the Greenpoint site


-Good balanced lighting
-Main focus point 
-and a sexy ass plant

All the makings of a sexy display photo. Excellent Job @main cola


----------



## Diesel0889 (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm jealous.... lol ^^^^


 Me too... beautiful plant. Top notch and cared for right! Happy growing


----------



## main cola (Oct 15, 2018)

Diesel0889 said:


> Me too... beautiful plant. Top notch and cared for right! Happy growing


Thanks..you too


----------



## main cola (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> -Good balanced lighting
> -Main focus point
> -and a sexy ass plant
> 
> All the makings of a sexy display photo. Excellent Job @main cola


Thank you..If you only could smell her
I'm in love with it


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

I used to watch that and cops over at my house when I was kid! those two shows were truly a big part of my life at my dad's lmfao!


----------



## Dustjesus (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to email you now, I clear out my inbox multiple times a day so not sure where the problem lies.


I emailed you a week ago and have not gotten a reply


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 15, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The truth hurts huh.must have really hit a nerve there with that weak ass flower room pic he posted and everyone like oooh and ahhhhhh lmao.i gotta get out of here


You mod for a scam site. Everything you say is trash. FOH


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 15, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I emailed you a week ago and have not gotten a reply


he did email me back after this and did right by me I'd try msging him on here, my guess is his email was prolly blowing the fuck up bc of all this but Idk im just saying!


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> which one threw nanners??? I've very very against anything that has even the slightest chance to hermi! I ruined and entire tent once and it broke my heart! it was actually from a barneys farm blue cheese! ever since I won't try any strain that ppl ha e found hermis! yes I know kinda stupid but it is what it is!


the tk leaner is the one that threw nanners. not the plant in the picture above, that one leans hard to the lemon skunk.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 15, 2018)

Some nice Greenpoint bud pics.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> now that's what we wanna see looking nice!!! glad to see someone else StI'll uses hps other than me lol!


Ha! 600w of pure HPS goodness over here.


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Bounty Hunter Day 40


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Bounty Hunter Day 40View attachment 4216384 View attachment 4216386


Noice!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I can handle the heat, most may remember... Greenpoint Seeds was made in a very hot hot kitchen.


Any chance you could go head on with @Heisengrow ?
He seems to know it all and is your biggest critic/hater here.
I'd like to know what I'm buying is gd to go but everyone who listens to heisengrow starts getting doubts cos he is pretty convincing.

Just give me time to grab some popcorn and a chair


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 15, 2018)

Thanks. Out of the last batch of seed drops, only western wizard has not performed in my garden. Chickasaw Cooler is my clear favorite so far.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Ha! 600w of pure HPS goodness over here.


I am considering running my 600 again in combination with my blurple LED in a 5x5. Love a good 600 HPS or three.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 15, 2018)

some deputy in blue and skydweller in yellow,and i dont care if they go 10 weeks if i get a female or more lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Thanks. Out of the last batch of seed drops, only western wizard has not performed in my garden. Chickasaw Cooler is my clear favorite so far.


What sort of nose are you getting from Chickasaw?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am considering running my 600 again in combination with my blurple LED in a 5x5. Love a good 600 HPS or three.


I’d love a nice COB setup, but I can’t justify that amount of coin for a hobby.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

Hibernate transplanted yesterday outdoors Australia


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am considering running my 600 again in combination with my blurple LED in a 5x5. Love a good 600 HPS or three.


Two 600s totally rock a 5x5.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Two 600s totally rock a 5x5.


Would u prefer a 600 hps from start to finish or a 400 then another 400 added during flower.
I'm trying to make some buying decisions.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Would u prefer a 600 hps from start to finish or a 400 then another 400 added during flower.
> I'm trying to make some buying decisions.


I'd veg with a 600, then add another 600 for flower.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 15, 2018)

main cola said:


> Thank you..If you only could smell her
> I'm in love with it


Much deserved photo credit, my photos are terrible, lol.


Chunky Stool said:


> Two 600s totally rock a 5x5.


I have 570 watts of decent leds, it would be equivalent.


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 15, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> both lvtk look and smell great, but i have run into issues with both that will likely prevent me keeping either of them. the tk leaner threw a few dicks on me. i haven't seen any buds that look like they're seeded yet, so i will have to wait and see.
> 
> the other has had a few tops lost to rot. the rh has been hovering around 47-58%, which isn't ideal late in flower, but it is what it is. fall here is pretty humid and keeping it down inside the tent with 25 gallons of water flooding 3x/day is tough. i moved that plant to the other side so it gets hit heavily by the wall-mounted fan. i was able to get what will likely be a few grams of testers from the colas i had to chop due to rot.
> 
> ...


Sorry your having issues  both of mine were nanner free,only 1 was kept to run again.I'm living soil and my rh stays around 50% so no issues with rot.I can see having an issue as the buds are dense like bullets.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 15, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Thanks. Out of the last batch of seed drops, only western wizard has not performed in my garden. Chickasaw Cooler is my clear favorite so far.


What was your issue with the western wizard? I only popped 2 beans and got 2 females. One was heavy stardawg which never stopped throwing pistols. Other was a fast finishing indica. I kept the indica pheno.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd veg with a 600, then add another 600 for flower.


Sounds like a plan...max amount of plants and how many weeks veg u think with a 2m ceiling ...allowing for lightg hanging.
Thanks for your help


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Would u prefer a 600 hps from start to finish or a 400 then another 400 added during flower.
> I'm trying to make some buying decisions.


When the lumatek 600 watt dimmable ballast came out years ago.
I would run it with HPS full blown in flower and a metal halide dimmed to 400.
Huge plants and frost.
I have had great luck using metal halide the whole run too.
600 watt ballasts are cheap. Do yourself a favor and buy a premium (new) bulb.
Log the hours and replace periodically.
Weak bulbs are a drag


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> When the lumatek 600 watt dimmable ballast came out years ago.
> I would run it with HPS full blown in flower and a metal halide dimmed to 400.
> Huge plants and frost.
> I have had great luck using metal halide the whole run too.
> ...


Great advice I'm taking notes.
Will be firing up indoor after this summer is over (aust)
Will be using clones from outdoor girls


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’d love a nice COB setup, but I can’t justify that amount of coin for a hobby.


Priorities reversed?


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’d love a nice COB setup, but I can’t justify that amount of coin for a hobby.


Grows some of the best herb in the forum and calls it a hobby.
Lol.....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Priorities reversed?


I know right, but new skis take precedence. I had a choice between new skis and a new lighting setup. Pretty sure I made the right choice.


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> What sort of nose are you getting from Chickasaw?


Popped a full pack and ended up with 5 girls. 2 were pure gas. 2 smell like orange furniture cleaner if that makes sense. And the last one smells like straight orange peels.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Priorities reversed?


Sometimes good enough is.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’d love a nice COB setup, but I can’t justify that amount of coin for a hobby.


if price matters, get a QB setup instead of COB. they're both good, but the QBs are cheaper and edge the COBs in most ways.

it's funny you say you can't justify spending that on a hobby, because that is exactly how i justify spending as much as i do! haha!


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 15, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What was your issue with the western wizard? I only popped 2 beans and got 2 females. One was heavy stardawg which never stopped throwing pistols. Other was a fast finishing indica. I kept the indica pheno.


I only run full packs so out of 11 beans 8 sprouted on 2 girls and 1 was all gas nothing special and the other low frost and leafy. But that was just my pack maybe others had better luck.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Popped a full pack and ended up with 5 girls. 2 were pure gas. 2 smell like orange furniture cleaner if that makes sense. And the last one smells like straight orange peels.


Sweet, I have a pack waiting to be popped, maybe next spring.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

This Tomahawk looks like the Corey cut
This Tomahawk looks like the Illuminati cut
Just saying


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Grows some of the best herb in the forum and calls it a hobby.
> Lol.....


You’re too kind. Thank you!


----------



## nc208 (Oct 15, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> I only run full packs so out of 11 beans 8 sprouted on 2 girls and 1 was all gas nothing special and the other low frost and leafy. But that was just my pack maybe others had better luck.


Damn I bet I just got lucky and the rest is a bag of boys waiting for me. the indica one was great from early on while the stardawg leaner didn't show alot of promise.


----------



## keyown1 (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sweet, I have a pack waiting to be popped, maybe next spring.


Yeah they shocked me. Nicest plants in my tent, which includes western wizard, bounty hunter, jelly pie, orange blossom special, and a grape kush I like from cali connection.


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know right, but new skis take precedence. I had a choice between new skis and a new lighting setup. Pretty sure I made the right choice.


I board, but yeah, right choice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This Tomahawk looks like the Corey cutView attachment 4216437
> This Tomahawk looks like the Illuminati cutView attachment 4216438
> Just saying


That looks a lot like my buddy's pheno. Great job man, kudos for sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sounds like a plan...max amount of plants and how many weeks veg u think with a 2m ceiling ...allowing for lightg hanging.
> Thanks for your help


The number of plants depends on your grow style. It's possible to do a 5x5 SCROG with 1 plant.
If you're not using a screen, you should be able to run 9 small plants in a 5x5, no problem-o. 

Some lights take up more space than others. 
I actually like the cheap little bat wings, even though I have several reflectors that cost a lot more.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The number of plants depends on your grow style. It's possible to do a 5x5 SCROG with 1 plant.
> If you're not using a screen, you should be able to run 9 small plants in a 5x5, no problem-o.
> 
> Some lights take up more space than others.
> I actually like the cheap little bat wings, even though I have several reflectors that cost a lot more.


Or one plant with vert bulbs
Lmao


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


Thx for posting a picture, but do you have a picture of plants that are actually flowering?

If those are in flower it's like day 1 and nobody can tell what strains those are, they just look like a bunch of over grown not well taken care of plants.

Also i see more than 2 plants with nuts, you might wanna check that out, the plant on the left has dropped some balls not sure if that's male or what.... the nuts are right below where you topped that plant, and two male plants on the right side.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hibernate transplanted yesterday outdoors Australia
> View attachment 4216419 View attachment 4216420


I didn't really liked the pheno ive grown , it was way too narcotic, impossible to smoke without taking a nap, if you are looking for a strong indica look no further


----------



## boybelue (Oct 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Thx for posting a picture, but do you have a picture of plants that are actually flowering?
> 
> If those are in flower it's like day 1 and nobody can tell what strains those are, they just look like a bunch of over grown not well taken care of plants.
> 
> Also i see more than 2 plants with nuts, you might wanna check that out, the plant on the left has dropped some balls not sure if that's male or what.... the nuts are right below where you topped that plant, and two male plants on the right side.


I see it also , first noticed the cluster just below where it was topped, then noticed them hanging at all the nodes. The structure at first glance looks female but those sacks are hanging like a full on male. And you can plainly see the two Star Dawg males. Hope that one plant isn't as confused as I am! Lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 15, 2018)

Sorry to ruin your long winded "Gotcha Gu" post but those aren't dispensary tags. They're Yellow Sticky cards and the brand name ones have their own bar code. They're pretty common but I get you use a frogs instead and my not recognize them.

Edited
Wow Heisen, you deleted your post and screen shots in record time. 
hahahaha


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> You can always put a space heater attached to a thermostat out there the heater and thermostat can be had for pretty cheap


Insulation trumps heat  dont ask how I know


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Chinook haze getting some sun.
> Leaves are just starting to turn purple.
> She's probably got a couple of weeks left.
> View attachment 4214003
> (sorry about the green on green)


Haha nice plant caddy


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Lol, you say that like he is the only chucker slinging beans in the whole world. Really disciplined seed producers who work their lines with thoughtful multi-generational selective breeding are the exception, not the rule. I am not saying it is a desirable trend, but that’s the trend in the market. GPS puts out a lot of fire, your comment seems off the mark. Get mad about the S1s and Payofix or get mad about the changes to the nuggets system, or even get mad about the lapse in customer service because they were on their honeymoon, but getting mad about an occasional phenotype that sucks is goofy, especially sonce your know they are first generation chucks, it isn’t like they hide that fact, either. Some of the stuff you said seems entirely fabricated to me. Repeating claims his cuts are fake does not prove or disprove anything, nor does the repetition make those claims more true.
> I think you enjoy finding extra reasons to get angry, and I see others doing the same thing. You have a lot of company, but those sort of posts look like petulant toddlers throwing a fit to me. Maybe relax a little?


Buwahaha if that where true I'd want a lot of my money back


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Greenpoint has always been shady.
> 
> I don't know Gu or agree with his business Shenanigans, but I've grown many packs of Greenpoint seeds and a couple sucked, a few where mediocre, but some were epic.
> 
> ...


I'm about in the same spot

Not having been here in a while I missed a lot of the drama (whew )

But I didn't know about the nuggets from the s1's I was saving just disappeared but I haven't been on greenpoint site in monthes.


I got more than enough GPS gear. And I'd take your word for it that there is fire in them packs

But I too am done buying from GPS unless something special pops up but there is plenty more fish in the sea.........especially if you start breeding your own fish


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> What defines "stability" in marijuana?
> 
> Just asking..


Knowing who the daddy is?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sorry to ruin your long winded "Gotcha Gu" post but those aren't dispensary tags. They're Yellow Sticky cards and the brand name ones have their own bar code. They're pretty common but I get you use a frogs instead and my not recognize them.
> 
> Edited
> Wow Heisen, you deleted your post and screen shots in record time.
> hahahaha


So much for not being a shit stirrer and being one with the trolls,At least im straight up about it and not in the closet.You are the biggest downlow shit stirrer on this thread.Its obvious the post was deleted for a reason.I have deleted many post including the one with gu's messages to me about meeting with the S1 fella as he was on the thread telling lies to everyones face saying he never said those things.You make that road trip yet?I mean since your so against people running other peoples cuts but you praising another online retailer that uses pics that doesnt belong to them either.Seems like you fit in where you get in.I guess thats what you get when your surrounded by hobbyist smokers and not people who rely on full spaces.I have a big ass empty space in my flower room because your "daddy lies alot" is putting out whatever he can get his fat sausage fingers on.
Im surprised as the PM you sent me told a different story about yourself than the follower i see you portray on the forum.Gu stole from my buddy and refuses to make good on a deal.He credited nuggets to him for the S1s and now refuses to answer his emails as well as a few others.Where i come from that is stealing.
I personally dont care one way or the other if the dude succeeds or fails cause at the end of the day He is no different than the person everyone on this thread bashes me and says i work for.Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So much for not being a shit stirrer and being one with the trolls,At least im straight up about it and not in the closet.You are the biggest downlow shit stirrer on this thread.Its obvious the post was deleted for a reason.I have deleted many post including the one with gu's messages to me about meeting with the S1 fella as he was on the thread telling lies to everyones face saying he never said those things.You make that road trip yet?I mean since your so against people running other peoples cuts but you praising another online retailer that uses pics that doesnt belong to them either.Seems like you fit in where you get in.I guess thats what you get when your surrounded by hobbyist smokers and not people who rely on full spaces.I have a big ass empty space in my flower room because your "daddy lies alot" is putting out whatever he can get his fat sausage fingers on.
> Im surprised as the PM you sent me told a different story about yourself than the follower i see you portray on the forum.Gu stole from my buddy and refuses to make good on a deal.He credited nuggets to him for the S1s and now refuses to answer his emails as well as a few others.Where i come from that is stealing.
> I personally dont care one way or the other if the dude succeeds or fails cause at the end of the day He is no different than the person everyone on this thread bashes me and says i work for.Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Holy meltdown. Project much? 
I know I said I wouldn't but I'll entertain your witless words for minute...
#1 Pointing out common yellow fly traps aren't dispensaries tags =/= trolling. 

#2. The PM I sent you was a very short respectful msg to give my condolences to you on losing a son. Now I cant fathom why a grieving parent would use another grieving parents msg of empathy as their canvas to discredit someone but feel free to post it. 

#3. Yes, for the millionth time, there have been issues with GP. No one ever said there wasn't. So please stop talking about Gu`s junk while calling him "daddy" and "savior" to push your agenda. Its creepy AF, lol.

And lastly, I don't care what other peoples reasons are for growing be it hobbyist, chucker, or someone slinging lbs. None of that matters to me and that's not how growers (or people in general) should be qualified.

That's all for now. You have a good one Heisen


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> #2. The PM I sent you was a very short respectful msg to give my condolences to you on losing a son. Now I cant fathom why a grieving parent would use another grieving parents msg of empathy as their canvas to discredit someone but feel free to post it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's all for now. You have a good one Heisen View attachment 4216545


Because he has zero class and should stick to being a mod over at the other site or tattoo forums.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy meltdown. Project much? View attachment 4216537
> I know I said I wouldn't but I'll entertain your witless words for minute...
> #1 Pointing out common yellow fly traps aren't dispensaries tags =/= trolling.
> 
> ...


Dude is the definition of a "douchebag"


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy meltdown. Project much? View attachment 4216537
> I know I said I wouldn't but I'll entertain your witless words for minute...
> #1 Pointing out common yellow fly traps aren't dispensaries tags =/= trolling.
> 
> ...


You couldnt wait to edit your post to prove ol heisen wrong.Your a straight up closet shit starter.The thread was deleted and you went back and made your point.Pointing something out that was only posted for 2 minutes doesn't really matter at that point does it?You sure didn't have much to say about the other post i deleted catching Gu in them lies.
You seem to think i have an agenda.I seriously could give a shit less about the dude and his tired ass genetics.There good enough for these hippy smokers running around here and that is all that matters.Want me to STFU than stop addressing me or quoting me.That goes for anyone else.I really could care less about GP.whats done is done and i lost time and money dealing with it.Ive already moved on.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Because he has zero class and should stick to being a mod over at the other site or tattoo forums.


And again you have nothing positive to say about anything besides jumping on the bandwagon and running that mouth.You dont even know me dude.Matter of fact i have never even acknowledged you and i don't even know who the fuck you are.Are you someone i should be concerned about?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Ima do myself a favor and just start using the ignore function.The last 2 can get on with it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> And again you have nothing positive to say about anything besides jumping on the bandwagon and running that mouth.You dont even know me dude.Matter of fact i have never even acknowledged you and i don't even know who the fuck you are.Are you someone i should be concerned about?


Nothing positive to say?? That's funny af.youre nothing but a one trick pony mouthpiece on this thread.no,I dont know you but I've seen enough of your toxic posts to see your online presence is quite corrosive.why dont you move along like you said you would.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Here's a look into flowering room ALPHA
> 
> Plants in flower:
> 
> ...


So that flowering male behind the stardawg BX is the stardawg male that you've been using? That thing is pitiful looking. Way back when you first started the male you posted was fuckn stacked. And not lanky. It was setting in a regular house room. White walls. Regular light. From like sun light. That thing looks like the male I found in mimosa s1. Which was a hemp cross of some sorts.

If that is the same male. If you've taken cuts from cuts and cuts from cuts. I've heard of losing vigor. But losing yield that much is crazy. If thats the male being used now. I am 100% not interested in buying anymore beans.. that thing is Lanky OG structure. And has a quarter of the flowers as previous. And that explains the lanky looking plants as of late.

I appreciate you posting a pic of some type of mothers(cuts) I wish you the best in your endeavors. Congrats on the wedding. Guess theres no need for a prenup over the stardawg now tho. Lol.

But I have to say I still have several packs of gp gear. And I'll probably never run them. I did make a cross using a CnC female that yielded very well with some pollen from a really big male. Like your stardawg looked way back when. Hopefully itll up the punch to her some. But other than that this where my garden and your genetics part ways. I've been running this gear for awhile. I've had good ones and I have horrible ones. And I've had mediocre ones. Jus as I've had with alot of breeders. It's nothing new. Or unusual. But I'm officially up unwatching this thread for the first time in years. Good luck everyone whose still running this stuff. And good luck to you @Gu~


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So that flowering male behind the stardawg BX is the stardawg male that you've been using? That thing is pitiful looking. Way back when you first started the male you posted was fuckn stacked. And not lanky. It was setting in a regular house room. White walls. Regular light. From like sun light. That thing looks like the male I found in mimosa s1. Which was a hemp cross of some sorts.
> 
> If that is the same male. If you've taken cuts from cuts and cuts from cuts. I've heard of losing vigor. But losing yield that much is crazy. If thats the male being used now. I am 100% not interested in buying anymore beans.. that thing is Lanky OG structure. And has a quarter of the flowers as previous. And that explains the lanky looking plants as of late.
> 
> ...


I said the same thing in the post I deleted.that male looks nothing like the one he posted last year.he sat up here in this thread and swore he never said he met with the dude he got the s1s from while people were posting deleted screen shots.im over this shit show also.time to venture out into other threads on this forum.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 16, 2018)

For anyone still looking for GPS 
Southern cross seed bank has packs on the cheap, better then auction prices n freebies


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> For anyone still looking for GPS
> Southern cross seed bank has packs on the cheap, better then auction prices n freebies


I just seen that on IG.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I didn't really liked the pheno ive grown , it was way too narcotic, impossible to smoke without taking a nap, if you are looking for a strong indica look no further


I need a strong indica 
I'm a damn restless sleeper for real


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 16, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I need a strong indica
> I'm a damn restless sleeper for real


Southern cross seed bank has hibernate


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> I didn't really liked the pheno ive grown , it was way too narcotic, impossible to smoke without taking a nap, if you are looking for a strong indica look no further


Here she is early on...got 3 full months veg to go will most likely be transplanted into the ground 4 weeks before stretch...hibernate


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

I like how Heisen makes several critical missteps that lead to this fiasco, especially as someone that makes it out like he's big time. His space might be done up proper with good build quality but, even in a highly illegal market, he's small fish. I'm willing to bet there's plenty of people out there in the panhandle that are running more space, more lights and not running making poor decisions on the seeds they sow or run even danker cuts given he's a "cash cropper". 

If I was Heisen there's no way I can see myself making the same mistake. Let's not even talk about why running GPS in this situation isn't ideal yet. 

First he vegs out the plants and takes clones, I understand not flowering seed plants as I never do. He didn't take note of the growth structure then? Then, after never seeing these plants flower decides to fill up a 4x10 space with them not knowing if he's going to end up with weed even worth selling. What kind of experienced cash cropper doesn't have an area that is for testing where outcome is null? Obviously you're hoping for the best but not every swing is gonna be a home run or even make contact.

Remember when the Samsung phones were exploding into flames? Did you know any dipshits that kept their phones saying they knew it wouldn't explode? Heisen would be one of these dipshits saying he knows this weed is gonna be dank. Really, he never even flowered these cuts and he's gonna fill up a 4x10 space with the intention of selling in what he makes out to be a pickier market than legal states?

Next comes the seed choice to begin with. Why are you even running seeds at $25 per pack that you have to find a mom leaner for it to be a keeper in a closet grow with the intention of cash cropping? Surely you made enough money off your super dank weed from those cuts you swing around like a 2L bottle sized cock. 

You mention how garbage tier of a chucker gu is and you still chose to run his gear. Surely you're smart and experienced enough to have known you were buying garbage tier pollen chucker created seeds before you clicked the buy button on your first order.

At first when the drama started with the flower pics and ill sourced cuts I was like good on Heisen for figuring that out and forcing it to light. Then people were talking about him trying to start a seed biz, I didn't really search out the info that led them to that conclusion. Last weekend I see his thread in this forum and I was like "oh" and it all made sense. If you're one of the sycophants that were gurgling in his thread hopefully you're only there for the genetics.

In case this clown comes at me I'll put it out there that I run a warehouse in an even more hostile state as a hobby, 10k in the main flower room and have a _*couple of 4x4 tents for testing*_. This is entirely my hobby because the culinary/management skills I possess pay my bills. I'm a good guy that doesn't have to tell everyone of my generosity (ahem) but I will note that I rarely break even and that's totally fine with me.

I haven't participated in this discussion because I was hoping that he would just leave but he keeps coming back and no one is addressing it properly. I totally expect a response so I apologise in advance for bringing him back.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So much for not being a shit stirrer and being one with the trolls,At least im straight up about it and not in the closet.You are the biggest downlow shit stirrer on this thread.Its obvious the post was deleted for a reason.I have deleted many post including the one with gu's messages to me about meeting with the S1 fella as he was on the thread telling lies to everyones face saying he never said those things.You make that road trip yet?I mean since your so against people running other peoples cuts but you praising another online retailer that uses pics that doesnt belong to them either.Seems like you fit in where you get in.I guess thats what you get when your surrounded by hobbyist smokers and not people who rely on full spaces.I have a big ass empty space in my flower room because your "daddy lies alot" is putting out whatever he can get his fat sausage fingers on.
> Im surprised as the PM you sent me told a different story about yourself than the follower i see you portray on the forum.Gu stole from my buddy and refuses to make good on a deal.He credited nuggets to him for the S1s and now refuses to answer his emails as well as a few others.Where i come from that is stealing.
> I personally dont care one way or the other if the dude succeeds or fails cause at the end of the day He is no different than the person everyone on this thread bashes me and says i work for.Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Is it wedding cake...if so pass the pipe


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I like how Heisen makes several critical missteps that lead to this fiasco, especially as someone that makes it out like he's big time. His space might be done up proper with good build quality but, even in a highly illegal market, he's small fish. I'm willing to bet there's plenty of people out there in the panhandle that are running more space, more lights and not running making poor decisions on the seeds they sow or run even danker cuts given he's a "cash cropper".
> 
> If I was Heisen there's no way I can see myself making the same mistake. Let's not even talk about why running GPS in this situation isn't ideal yet.
> 
> ...


You got me on ya mind for sure.last time i wrote that much about someone i was in the clink writing to my ol lady.
You got me man...hats off to you


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You couldnt wait to edit your post to prove ol heisen wrong.Your a straight up closet shit starter.The thread was deleted and you went back and made your point.Pointing something out that was only posted for 2 minutes doesn't really matter at that point does it?You sure didn't have much to say about the other post i deleted catching Gu in them lies.
> You seem to think i have an agenda.I seriously could give a shit less about the dude and his tired ass genetics.There good enough for these hippy smokers running around here and that is all that matters.Want me to STFU than stop addressing me or quoting me.That goes for anyone else.I really could care less about GP.whats done is done and i lost time and money dealing with it.Ive already moved on.


In all due respect kind sir u are not moving on...all we see is u coming back daily with negative talk...everytime.
My opinion may not count for much in your eyes but I'm sick and tired of hearing you flog a dead horse every day.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> You got me on ya mind for sure.last time i wrote that much about someone i was in the clink writing to my ol lady.
> You got me man...hats off to you


If you had an IQ greater than 85 being a "prolific writer" wouldn't seem like an accomplishment and you wouldn't have an empty 4x10 space.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> In all due respect kind sir u are not moving on...all we see is u coming back daily with negative talk...everytime.
> My opinion may not count for much in your eyes but I'm sick and tired of hearing you flog a dead horse every day.


I suppose you missing all the post that wont let it go.as a matter of fact some dude just wrote an entire fictional book about me.i had to read it twice.as a matter of fact I handed the phone to the wife and she got a good laugh also.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you had an IQ greater than 85 being a "prolific writer" wouldn't seem like an accomplishment and you wouldn't have an empty 4x10 space.


Your so smart man.i feel like an idiot in your presence. Maybe I'll aspire to be as great as you one day


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> His space might be done up proper with good build quality


Not positive,but I think I recall him building with 2x4's while he lives on an island(his words) in hurricane alley,has walls without sheathing with exposed insulation batts,and didnt budget/wire up a generator(while living on an island in hurricane alley) not sure where everyone is getting the notion that his build isn't just an open floor plan garage type deal.
The guy buries himself.i dont like jumping on the "hater's wagon" as he'll probably call it,but I'm tired of his posts shitting on other ppls posts,pics,tents and "hippy smokers" which I find pretty fucking hilarious as he doesnt even smoke.sounds like something s 70 yo cop would call us.straight money grubbing,soulless grow op right there.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your so smart man.i feel like an idiot in your presence. Maybe I'll aspire to be as great as you one day


This is what a defeated man says. Where's that fire and vitriol you were spitting at gu? 

Gu would've been able to shut your cock holster if he wasn't trying to appear professional. 

I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks and am willing to get in the shit with a mental peasant. Have a nice day and remember that bad things generally happen to bad people. Every bad thing that's happened and will happen to you is because you're a dumpster fire of a human being.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This is what a defeated man says. Where's that fire and vitriol you were spitting at gu?
> 
> Gu would've been able to shut your cock holster if he wasn't trying to appear professional.
> 
> I don't give a fuck what anyone thinks and am willing to get in the shit with a mental peasant. Have a nice day and remember that bad things generally happen to bad people. Every bad thing that's happened and will happen to you is because you're a dumpster fire of a human being.


Well firstly you dont sell seeds or have ever sold me any seeds.secondly you dont know me or what I have accomplished as a human being.you dont what businesses I run or how many kids I have or none of that.assuming you can size someone up by what they say on a cannibas forum makes you an idiot no matter how smart you try to sound.the only person I'm passing judgement on is the one who had me and other convinced he was using legitimate cuts in his crosses.i built an entire building with my 2 hands from the ground up and retrofitted it with highly efficient growing system.to say I'm unintelligent because I wont argue with you over nothing is also dumb.im not even sure what point you are trying to make.
My argument and frustration is not directed towards you so why are u even being a dick?


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 16, 2018)

Ouch guys .....
I've no dog in this race.....and when me and old heisenberg first met he called me a cunt. Over a misunderstanding..

In which I quickly let him know I'm a dick!

But after that we saw eye to eye and all though peeps hate on him.

I dont mind his tenacity, and hard work he put into his rooms .......even though they ain't no war house (I'm just a little fish. ...no warehouse under my belt  )

I respect others work because I know we all can't see eye to eye.....

I like tangy as well ...

Let's all just spark one and be cool......

I've realized life ain't no fun if yer pissed all the time 

Dont worry I'll have my room up soon so I can post some new threads as this one is becoming a shark tank haha


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> This Tomahawk looks like the Corey cutView attachment 4216437
> This Tomahawk looks like the Illuminati cutView attachment 4216438
> Just saying


That last one is some fuckin fire. First is probably really nice when happy.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That last one is some fuckin fire. First is probably really nice when happy.


That second pic is the very first tomahawk I have ever seen that looked that close to the cut.very similar.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Ouch guys .....
> I've no dog in this race.....and when me and old heisenberg first met he called me a cunt. Over a misunderstanding..
> 
> In which I quickly let him know I'm a dick!
> ...


I honestly have to side with cold smoke on this one! i also have no horse in thia race but heisen is truly an aquired taste that's for sure, my first time meeting him we also had it out over about 6 pages! but the guy does truly speak the truth about 90% of the time! this thread has really been divided between these two guys! but honestly if we're comparing grow rooms I have yet to see anyone who's set up looks as good as heisens that's a fact! 

now on the GPS note there is a few strains of fire I have found but majority are not worthy keepers! but in each pack I have found at least 1 keeper!

let's all get back back to where this site is supposed to be all about the pot!!! not about 2 men and everyone taking sides in a pissing match! most ppl hate heisen that fine, most ppl hate gus product that's fine! everyone is entitled to their own dam opinion that's the great thing about this amazing country! so enough of the head hunting shit, let's get back to our roots guys! fuck all the bs!!!

heisen leave gu alone and everyone else leave heisen alone fuck it ain't that hard guys! everyone has clearly made their point and how they feel extremely clear so let's leave it at that!!

bc in some way everyone is right!!!
here's a pic of what I call fire and a pic of what I call shit! both came out the same pack of jelly pie!!!
 

and here is also jelly pie and this is the biggest nug on the entire plant!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I see it also , first noticed the cluster just below where it was topped, then noticed them hanging at all the nodes. The structure at first glance looks female but those sacks are hanging like a full on male. And you can plainly see the two Star Dawg males. Hope that one plant isn't as confused as I am! Lol


He might got a hermie or a 3rd male he didn't know he had? That's all i can think.

Those males in there look like shit tho, super lank and spread out clusters, that is not a good breeding stock. i have found better males that ended up culled since i'm not a breeder and i also don't have the area to pop more than a pack or two at a time.

Once i seen that grow room i was like...this company has some shitty genetics. All those plants are wayyy lanky as fuck terrible structure.

That's how you get some super tall spindly plants, by breeding with shitty lanky males like those to shitty lanky females like the others in this picture.

Really not interested in anything this guy has to offer if that's what his grow looks like, that's straight up amateur hour, i seen first time growers that have done better crops.

Dude does look like ronald mcdonald, maybe that's why his plants look like they are from the dollar menu.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I honestly have to side with cold smoke on this one! i also have no horse in thia race but heisen is truly an aquired taste that's for sure, my first time meeting him we also had it out over about 6 pages! but the guy does truly speak the truth about 90% of the time! this thread has really been divided between these two guys! but honestly if we're comparing grow rooms I have yet to see anyone who's set up looks as good as heisens that's a fact!
> 
> now on the GPS note there is a few strains of fire I have found but majority are not worthy keepers! but in each pack I have found at least 1 keeper!
> 
> ...


Those are some tiny nugs man. That sucks.

This is the result of breeding lanky plant A with lanky plant B, you get a lanky plant with lil tiny nugs. I wouldn't care if that shit tasted great, not worth getting a yield that small for me.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He might got a hermie or a 3rd male he didn't know he had? That's all i can think.
> 
> Those males in there look like shit tho, super lank and spread out clusters, that is not a good breeding stock. i have found better males that ended up culled since i'm not a breeder and i also don't have the area to pop more than a pack or two at a time.
> 
> ...


I think that one you guys are referring to is the second male.inonly see one male to the right and the other one looks like a male in about week 2 of flower.i think he said they was offset so I believe the one on the left youll are saying is a hermie is the other male.also looks like it was topped.younwould have to be a terrible grower not to see all them nuts in that plant and not realise it.i think it's the second male.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I think that one you guys are referring to is the second male.inonly see one male to the right and the other one looks like a male in about week 2 of flower.i think he said they was offset so I believe the one on the left youll are saying is a hermie is the other male.also looks like it was topped.younwould have to be a terrible grower not to see all them nuts in that plant and not realise it.i think it's the second male.


There is two males on the right, one plant dropping nuts on left

You can even see the name tags on the males on the right they say stardawg


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> He might got a hermie or a 3rd male he didn't know he had? That's all i can think.
> 
> Those males in there look like shit tho, super lank and spread out clusters, that is not a good breeding stock. i have found better males that ended up culled since i'm not a breeder and i also don't have the area to pop more than a pack or two at a time.
> 
> ...


Haha I just read that last part out loud and my wife was like that's a little cruel lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> There is two males on the right, one plant dropping nuts on left
> 
> You can even see the name tags on the males on the right they say stardawg


I only see one male on the right and a legend og


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I only see one male on the right and a legend og


Look at the plant on the right with a pink label that says stardawg, that one is male, then the one directly behind it is a male, and one plant on the left is a male.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I only see one male on the right and a legend og


Also those are some of the shittiest breeding stock i have ever seen and i am only an amateur breeder, if that was my male selection well i would not breed. Those are wayyyyy to lanky with terrible structure on their clusters. This is the culprit for all the lanky garbage you see on this thread and most likely also why these plants have that never ending white hair trait, when you use bad breeding stock you get poor results. Sure a blind squirrel can find a nut from time to time, but i wouldn't want to rely on that.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Look at the plant on the right with a pink label that says stardawg, that one is male, then the one directly behind it is a male, and one plant on the left is a male.


The one behind the one that's a star dawg is hard to see.inthink your seeing the whole plant that is hiding the other one.i blew it up earlier in photoshop .I think the branching on the stardawg is all over the place but I think the one behind it is a female


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The one behind the one that's a star dawg is hard to see.inthink your seeing the whole plant that is hiding the other one.i blew it up earlier in photoshop .I think the branching on the stardawg is all over the place but I think the one behind it is a female


looks like a room full of bag seed and dispensary clones.

Even if it's just two males in there that's some shitty breeding stock . Dispensaries around here do not sell good clones its a very well known fact, you are better off with someone you meet on a forum or if you are in a grow crew.

And i still am waiting to see this gelato and wedding cake

The only wedding cake i have seen on this thread that looks legit is the picture you posted.

I'm pretty sure this guy is cashing in on the hype and doesn't even have access to these strains. If he did he would show a picture for verification other than plants on day 1 flower and some trash looking males.

But when you go to mcdonalds you don't get a filet mignon , you end up with a greasy burger.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 16, 2018)

"stardawg prenup" fucking classic for this thread in particular. Bravo good sir.

I wonder how many members reading this thread are clicking back n forth comparing the pics as heisen & yoda discuss it.

How many people say they are are leaving this thread,yet, are eager with anticipation hoping to see an alert for this thread when they open their browser.

I'll admit, I'm drawn to the shit show. A lot of truths have been revealed. On both sides.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> So much for not being a shit stirrer and being one with the trolls,At least im straight up about it and not in the closet.You are the biggest downlow shit stirrer on this thread.Its obvious the post was deleted for a reason.I have deleted many post including the one with gu's messages to me about meeting with the S1 fella as he was on the thread telling lies to everyones face saying he never said those things.You make that road trip yet?I mean since your so against people running other peoples cuts but you praising another online retailer that uses pics that doesnt belong to them either.Seems like you fit in where you get in.I guess thats what you get when your surrounded by hobbyist smokers and not people who rely on full spaces.I have a big ass empty space in my flower room because your "daddy lies alot" is putting out whatever he can get his fat sausage fingers on.
> Im surprised as the PM you sent me told a different story about yourself than the follower i see you portray on the forum.Gu stole from my buddy and refuses to make good on a deal.He credited nuggets to him for the S1s and now refuses to answer his emails as well as a few others.Where i come from that is stealing.
> I personally dont care one way or the other if the dude succeeds or fails cause at the end of the day He is no different than the person everyone on this thread bashes me and says i work for.Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Why dont you be straight up and repay the money you and logic stole you fucking leech


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> "stardawg prenup" fucking classic for this thread in particular. Bravo good sir.
> 
> I wonder how many members reading this thread are clicking back n forth comparing the pics as heisen & yoda discuss it.
> 
> ...



This thread is about the only thing i check out......beside the chuckers paradise.Both great in their own rights lol.

This thread is my "General Hospital","All my Children","As the world turns" lmao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> "stardawg prenup" fucking classic for this thread in particular. Bravo good sir.
> 
> I wonder how many members reading this thread are clicking back n forth comparing the pics as heisen & yoda discuss it.
> 
> ...


lmfao you hit the nail on the head!!! I'm right there as u say I wanna leave but at the same time I cant!!! I do love the drama to an extent and Ivery also got 3 strains of GPS going right now so yeah I'm in that boat!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Why dont you be straight up and repay the money you and logic stole you fucking leech


here we go again with this shit!, why does logic keep coming up, I've never seen he dude here nor met him! yet everyone keeps bringing up his name! like shit give it a rest man!!


JERRY, JERRY, JERRY, JERRY!!!!!!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> Why dont you be straight up and repay the money you and logic stole you fucking leech


Well in order to repay something you have to actually have received it..for the unpteenth time i do not work for thc farmer seed store.Maybe you should ask Gu to do the same on all the nuggets he credited to people for the S1 fiasco than took them back.radio silence all across the board.Your mad at me cause i have access to the breeders lounges and other areas where regular folk like yourself cant go.If your mad just say your mad.Had i known you was so hard up for a pack seeds homie i would have mailed u the 10 packs i split and gave away for free.Let me know if there is anything i can help you with.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

do mods gets paid for what they do????


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I like how Heisen makes several critical missteps that lead to this fiasco, especially as someone that makes it out like he's big time. His space might be done up proper with good build quality but, even in a highly illegal market, he's small fish. I'm willing to bet there's plenty of people out there in the panhandle that are running more space, more lights and not running making poor decisions on the seeds they sow or run even danker cuts given he's a "cash cropper".
> 
> If I was Heisen there's no way I can see myself making the same mistake. Let's not even talk about why running GPS in this situation isn't ideal yet.
> 
> ...


No need to apologize. Its a truthful post with valid points. I've tried to refrain too but its damn hard especially when I get a notice for an attachment thinking its a pic and its screenshot of close ups to Gu plants with a long rant claiming Gu was too lazy to remove the bar coded dispensary tags from his clones when they're clearly just those common Yellow Sticky Traps. In fact that's all my original post stated. "Those are yellow sticky traps" but I had to edit after Heisen realized he'd jumped the gun deleted his post. I guess I should've just quoted it and let it stand. Maybe it would've prevented another day of angst and arguing. 
​


natureboygrower said:


> Nothing positive to say?? That's funny af.youre nothing but a one trick pony mouthpiece on this thread.no,I dont know you but I've seen enough of your toxic posts to see your online presence is quite corrosive.why dont you move along like you said you would.


Right? The irony is funny AF.​



ruby fruit said:


> In all due respect kind sir u are not moving on...all we see is u coming back daily with negative talk...everytime.
> My opinion may not count for much in your eyes but I'm sick and tired of hearing you flog a dead horse every day.


The issues with GPs CS is valid. So is blatantly using the wrong pics to represent their seeds or using other people pics without permission. All that shit is cringeworthy. In fact, I think I'm one the few who they asked if its alright to use my pic and that request came from Tank...not Gu. 
Its like GP ripped a page straight from Matt Riots handbook.

But the rest has become a redundant predictable pattern that goes way back, long before the S1 fiasco. 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-434 

And since Heisen is digging around liking my old posts as I type this, here's a few more.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-533

And, it wasn't all that long ago that he was waxing on about how great GP was and if anyone doubted him, they should look no further than Sackmastaflex.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-958#post-14259166

My point for this obnoxious wall of text;
There's always room to improve ones garden with new finds. Keepers get replaced and tastes change but *seed and strain reviews of prior grows should stand*. It doesn't matter if its a bag seed, a tester review or seeds from a $500 pack. And it doesn't matter if it came from a tent or a large bloom room. *If its good its good. *
This goes for all growers. How can anyone take *any *growers review seriously when they lack objectivity and flip flop so much? You really cant. There _is_ an agenda. Whether its selling seeds or desperately wanting a 'cut'. I have no sympathy for people who try to play both sides of the fence and end up with a picket up their ass.
​


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> This thread is about the only thing i check out......beside the chuckers paradise.Both great in their own rights lol.
> 
> This thread is my "General Hospital","All my Children","As the world turns" lmao


PoM vs Gypsy Nirvan-all time classic planet ganja shark tank.


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Well in order to repay something you have to actually have received it..for the unpteenth time i do not work for thc farmer seed store.Maybe you should ask Gu to do the same on all the nuggets he credited to people for the S1 fiasco than took them back.radio silence all across the board.Your mad at me cause i have access to the breeders lounges and other areas where regular folk like yourself cant go.If your mad just say your mad.Had i known you was so hard up for a pack seeds homie i would have mailed u the 10 packs i split and gave away for free.Let me know if there is anything i can help you with.


Here you go you piece of shit...
Posted DAYS ago.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/thc-farmer.977813/#post-14529603


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> PoM vs Gypsy Nirvan-all time classic planet ganja shark tank.



Good ole Plural........didn't he get snagged up with some site from the darkweb?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here we go again with this shit!, why does logic keep coming up, I've never seen he dude here nor met him! yet everyone keeps bringing up his name! like shit give it a rest man!!
> 
> 
> JERRY, JERRY, JERRY, JERRY!!!!!!!


Cause thats all dudes got on me.I never ripped anyone.Ill tell you a little story,Dude comes to me on the farm and says hey man what you want for that cake cut.I say what you got.Dude sends me a list of all this dank shit.Im like ok how about the purple punch nova cause its the only one i saw that he actually grew out and had pics of.The rest is just hear say right.So he shows me some slurricane but im thinking yeah maybe but it looks fire as shit so i say ok.Ill send the WC for both and a GMO.THE NEXT day i ship them bitches overnight to Oregon wrapped up real nice.Like the prettiest rooted cuts you've ever seen.So dude gets them and tells me he was tied up in a wedding or some bullshit.Tuesdays comes around and he tells me he doesnt have the money to ship them because he had to pay for some shit or whatever.So i paypal the dude a BILL to cover the cost.Now im 140 in on this deal and 3 days later see the tracking and it cost him 18 dollars to 3 day ship.I finally get the slurricane and its garbage.Full of broad mite eggs and shit.Went straight to the garbage.I never said a word to the dude and he had the balls to act like everything was cool.So i waited for the right moment and when he was deep into some conversation about how bad ass he was and had all this shit i blew his cover and called him out,made him look like an idiot
Thats how i roll.I always expect to be treated the way i treat others and learned there are alot of shady characters in this business.Turns out the dude didnt even have his own setup,He was working for a dispensary and being a con artist.Will i still trust people based on that experience.Absolutely,We all want to see the good in people but occasionally we get screwed.Sometimes things aint always what they seem.
Moral of the story is Gu is a better business man than he is a breeder and you can take that any way you want


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

this thread...







For real though I kinda fuckn hate Gu for his response to my cc info getting "compromised" etc. and wont put up anymore pics (at least until that shit gets cleared up) but I took down a couple buds off the CnC last week and it had my wife and ol' girl in a whole 'nother world. "I wont be smokin any of that shit when I've got something to do"..


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause thats all dudes got on me.I never ripped anyone.Ill tell you a little story,Dude comes to me on the farm and says hey man what you want for that cake cut.I say what you got.Dude sends me a list of all this dank shit.Im like ok how about the purple punch nova cause its the only one i saw that he actually grew out and had pics of.The rest is just hear say right.So he shows me some slurricane but im thinking yeah maybe but it looks fire as shit so i say ok.Ill send the WC for both and a GMO.THE NEXT day i ship them bitches overnight to Oregon wrapped up real nice.Like the prettiest rooted cuts you've ever seen.So dude gets them and tells me he was tied up in a wedding or some bullshit.Tuesdays comes around and he tells me he doesnt have the money to ship them because he had to pay for some shit or whatever.So i paypal the dude a BILL to cover the cost.Now im 140 in on this deal and 3 days later see the tracking and it cost him 18 dollars to 3 day ship.I finally get the slurricane and its garbage.Full of broad mite eggs and shit.Went straight to the garbage.I never said a word to the dude and he had the balls to act like everything was cool.So i waited for the right moment and when he was deep into some conversation about how bad ass he was and had all this shit i blew his cover and called him out,made him look like an idiot
> Thats how i roll.I always expect to be treated the way i treat others and learned there are alot of shady characters in this business.Turns out the dude didnt even have his own setup,He was working for a dispensary and being a con artist.Will i still trust people based on that experience.Absolutely,We all want to see the good in people but occasionally we get screwed.Sometimes things aint always what they seem.
> Moral of the story is Gu is a better business man than he is a breeder and you can take that any way you want


That sucks man, too many dishonest people in this industry, i do this because i need it for medical reasons. I definitely understand what you are going through and i know it sucks.


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

So is there still people showing some plants?? Because 5 page without pics and just beef on beef le enough please grow up a little bit everyone lets get back on track please


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

I posted pics 2 pages back!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

here a few of my recent pics!!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No need to apologize. Its a truthful post with valid points. I've tried to refrain too but its damn hard especially when I get a notice for an attachment thinking its a pic and its screenshot of close ups to Gu plants with a long rant claiming Gu was too lazy to remove the bar coded dispensary tags from his clones when they're clearly just those common Yellow Sticky Traps. In fact that's all my original post stated. "Those are yellow sticky traps" but I had to edit after Heisen realized he'd jumped the gun deleted his post. I guess I should've just quoted it and let it stand. Maybe it would've prevented another day of angst and arguing.
> ​
> 
> Right? The irony is funny AF.​
> ...


I always stood by the ol chaps genetics even way back when after i had a bad experience with Hickock and it threw nanners.But that stuff back than was way better compared to what he his putting out now.And sackmasta is posting entire grows on IG full of everything BUT greenpoint so what does that tell you.
yeah we had our moments but i really think you had it in for me after the whole photo of the month fiasco went down.Was supposed to be for this forum but Gu made his own forum and sponsored it over there.I think you still holding a grudge.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

there is other photo of the month contest????

other than GPS and the farm?

I like photo contest lol I truly do! free shit is right up my ally considering I'm more than likey amoung the poorest on this forum lol! fuck it I'm poor but try to stay humble! but hey I'm a dick as well just like the rest of u shit bags!!! lmfao jk love u guys!


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How many beans you pop?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your mad at me cause i have access to the breeders lounges and other areas where regular folk like yourself cant go.


Ah..."The Inner Circle". Been there...done that. Every truly good grower with morals...ditto the breeders...left "The Farm" a couple of years ago when logic stole multiple breeders cash/stock. You may feel like a big wig to be there...but all the IC was set up for was for logic to source the genetics he used to form "Divine Genetics". I had a cut he wanted and wouldn't send it...and got banned when I told him so and then called him on his little game. Of course...you can go back to the Farm as many times as you can find a new email addy...so while it appears it's a well worn site...logic never deletes accounts/posts/etc so it appears there are a shit ton of good, active growers there when in fact...it's a small group that always clicks up and preys upon each other...much like the behavior we've seen here. Fuckin' yawn.

So much for >moving on<...huh?


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2018)

@Greenthumbs256 if ya feel froggy a pic or 2 of those girls from up above phone pointed down would be nice dude.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Greenthumbs256 if ya feel froggy a pic or 2 of those girls from up above phone pointed down would be nice dude.


I got you I'll take a few but it will be about 2 and half hours right before the lights come on!!! I'll set an alarm to remember bc of the hps I only get 2 chances to take pics a day right before and right after lights on and I miss that window quite often!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How many beans you pop?


4.. got 2 ladies. It looks pretty nice and looks to be a yielder.. Im going on 11 weeks and its just now starting to finish.. Im going to be takin her down 5-10 days Im guessing.. I wish I could give GPS more props/credit but after the trump book shit and response to everything (especially my fukn cc info getting ganked) this is more than I was planning to post.

My bubblegum I took down a few weeks ago kinda fizzled.. the bubblegum smell is all but gone and the smoke is rather mid grade 

I popped 4 of those.. 2 never took off and only got one lady, so its a small sample size


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Ah..."The Inner Circle". Been there...done that. Every truly good grower with morals...ditto the breeders...left "The Farm" a couple of years ago when logic stole multiple breeders cash/stock. You may feel like a big wig to be there...but all the IC was set up for was for logic to source the genetics he used to form "Divine Genetics". I had a cut he wanted and wouldn't send it...and got banned when I told him so and then called him on his little game. Of course...you can go back to the Farm as many times as you can find a new email addy...so while it appears it's a well worn site...logic never deletes accounts/posts/etc so it appears there are a shit ton of good, active growers there when in fact...it's a small group that always clicks up and preys upon each other...much like the behavior we've seen here. Fuckin' yawn.
> 
> So much for >moving on<...huh?


I could get banned this very second and be ok with it lol.I got enough stock to keep me busy for a minute.As far as the clicked up members you speak of there gone.You are right about that.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I could get banned this very second and be ok with it lol.I got enough stock to keep me busy for a minute.As far as the clicked up members you speak of there gone.You are right about that.


I've honestly never spent much time in any forum other than this one! I didn't even know about any kinda inner circle sounds kinda fun!


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Cause thats all dudes got on me.I never ripped anyone.Ill tell you a little story,Dude comes to me on the farm and says hey man what you want for that cake cut.I say what you got.Dude sends me a list of all this dank shit.Im like ok how about the purple punch nova cause its the only one i saw that he actually grew out and had pics of.The rest is just hear say right.So he shows me some slurricane but im thinking yeah maybe but it looks fire as shit so i say ok.Ill send the WC for both and a GMO.THE NEXT day i ship them bitches overnight to Oregon wrapped up real nice.Like the prettiest rooted cuts you've ever seen.So dude gets them and tells me he was tied up in a wedding or some bullshit.Tuesdays comes around and he tells me he doesnt have the money to ship them because he had to pay for some shit or whatever.So i paypal the dude a BILL to cover the cost.Now im 140 in on this deal and 3 days later see the tracking and it cost him 18 dollars to 3 day ship.I finally get the slurricane and its garbage.Full of broad mite eggs and shit.Went straight to the garbage.I never said a word to the dude and he had the balls to act like everything was cool.So i waited for the right moment and when he was deep into some conversation about how bad ass he was and had all this shit i blew his cover and called him out,made him look like an idiot
> Thats how i roll.I always expect to be treated the way i treat others and learned there are alot of shady characters in this business.Turns out the dude didnt even have his own setup,He was working for a dispensary and being a con artist.Will i still trust people based on that experience.Absolutely,We all want to see the good in people but occasionally we get screwed.Sometimes things aint always what they seem.
> Moral of the story is Gu is a better business man than he is a breeder and you can take that any way you want


So your a scumbag AND a liar. Match made in a dumpster.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> So your a scumbag AND a liar. Match made in a dumpster.


dam dude like fuck most everyone has stopped with the negativity like wtf do u get out of hating man! we get it you hate that mofo with a passion, let it rest fuck!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> So your a scumbag AND a liar. Match made in a dumpster.


trying to reason with you is like akin to do my own hemorrhoid surgery,Just isnt gonna happen.Your like that itch i get under my balls,sometimes.Doesnt come around alot but when it does it last for a few seconds and is easy to get rid of.What you think about all them bugs stuck to them sticky traps in gu;s ronald mcdonald house.Im over here laughing at the eggs and shit stuck to them seeds hes sending out.Im so glad i got out when i did.Stick around hoss great things are about to happen for you


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm going smoke a j like most of you need go do as well! when we come back everyone be fucking nice! like shit you will get a lot farther by letting it go and not being a dick! then we can all move on and get high and grow great pot together!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your like that itch i get under my balls,sometimes.Doesnt come around alot but when it does it last for a few seconds and is easy to get rid of.


lmfao I'm dying over here!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam dude like fuck most everyone has stopped with the negativity like wtf do u get out of hating man! we get it you hate that mofo with a passion, let it rest fuck!


Hes alright,probably pissed off cause kmart shorted him a pole or two for his new "growtime pop up starter kit",trying to take his frustration out on me like i can fix his problems.dude needs to put his cheese back up on his cracker and move on


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Hes alright,probably pissed off cause kmart shorted him a pole or two for his new "growtime pop up starter kit",trying to take his frustration out on me like i can fix his problems.dude needs to put his cheese back up on his cracker and move on


wanna talk about a pop up starter kit check this shit out this is how I started growing about 5 years back maybe less!!!


and those ending pics is when I actually harvested lmfao I had no IDEA wtf I was doing and I was calling that shit straight up fire!!!!

everything is all about point of view!!! "to the mouse a cat is a moster"


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

man my first light was a dam living room lamp that had 3 places for bulbs! I took the screws out of everything so the lights kinda hung, laid the entire thing on its side duck tapped it an ice chest and called it a grow light!!! lmfao! it was truly a poor man's grow!

if you look closely at the pics you can kinda see it!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I always stood by the ol chaps genetics even way back when after i had a bad experience with Hickock and it threw nanners.But that stuff back than was way better compared to what he his putting out now.And sackmasta is posting entire grows on IG full of everything BUT greenpoint so what does that tell you.
> yeah we had our moments *but i really think you had it in for me after the whole photo of the month fiasco went down.Was supposed to be for this forum but Gu made his own forum and sponsored it over there.I think you still holding a grudge*.


Heisen, LOL. What??? hahaha
Are you mistaking me for someone else or are you really that narcissistic?
I've never even given that contest a second thought. I never even participated in it. I barely even remember it. I had a lot going in my life then. That was when I had first returned to boards after losing my daughter.
What I do remember is Gu offering to fly people out to Colorado and all I kept thinking was no way would I enter a contest like that. Even though I knew my chances of ever winning were null the thought of leaving my childs ashes was too much to bear. (it still is)
So I simply stated that the "Grand Prize was a little much and maybe a pic of month with nuggets would be more simplistic and less intimidating for some.

It was a very simple casual suggestion. That's it. How on earth you ever came to the conclusion that had anything to do with you is beyond me.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wanna talk about a pop up starter kit check this shit out this is how I started growing about 5 years back maybe less!!!
> 
> 
> and those ending pics is when I actually harvested lmfao I had no IDEA wtf I was doing and I was calling that shit straight up fire!!!!
> ...


That third pic looks like it would have produced pretty good if it had more light.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man my first light was a dam living room lamp that had 3 places for bulbs! I took the screws out of everything so the lights kinda hung, laid the entire thing on its side duck tapped it an ice chest and called it a grow light!!! lmfao! it was truly a poor man's grow!
> 
> if you look closely at the pics you can kinda see it!


My first reflector was a lawnmower box lined with aluminum foil & had holes for the light sockets.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Heisen, LOL. What??? hahaha
> Are you mistaking me for someone else or are you really that narcissistic?
> I've never even given that contest a second thought. I never even participated in it. I barely even remember it. I had a lot going in my life then. That was when I had first returned to boards after losing my daughter.
> What I do remember is Gu offering to fly people out to Colorado and all I kept thinking was no way would I enter a contest like that. Even though I knew my chances of ever winning were null the thought of leaving my childs ashes was too much to bear. (it still is)
> ...


honestly that grand prize is the main reason I started entering into the contest! like i said I'm poor and I've never been to a legal state the opportunity to go to legal state smoke some kill make a thousands bucks and get to go skiing like holy fuck I honestly thought I'd never even place! but I won second last month and I'm in the lead for this month! just enter man its worth it just to try!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Heisen, LOL. What??? hahaha
> Are you mistaking me for someone else or are you really that narcissistic?
> I've never even given that contest a second thought. I never even participated in it. I barely even remember it. I had a lot going in my life then. That was when I had first returned to boards after losing my daughter.
> What I do remember is Gu offering to fly people out to Colorado and all I kept thinking was no way would I enter a contest like that. Even though I knew my chances of ever winning were null the thought of leaving my childs ashes was too much to bear. (it still is)
> ...


LOL naw you was making up rules and all kinds of stuff.than you banned me from the contest before it was even put together.,I always laugh out loud everytime i look at my notifications and see you quoted me,You truly will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My first reflector was a lawnmower box lined with aluminum foil & had holes for the light sockets.


Better than tangerines,They didnt have electricity back than so her grow lights ran off oil and usps ran by horse so it took a month to get seeds from sears roebuck..the struggle was real
..true story


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My first reflector was a lawnmower box lined with aluminum foil & had holes for the light sockets.


got any pics I'd love to see it! I keep my old pics to remind me where I started! I honestly hope to one day get into the pot buinsess I truly enjoy it and to do it for a living would be great! I want to run a farm, and have a partner run dispensery and only sell connoisseur grade bud! but that's a long ways away we ain't even legal yet and I'm broke as fuck so it's basically a pipe dream but fuck it gotta dream ya know!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Better than tangerines,They didnt have electricity back than so her grow lights ran off oil and usps ran by horse so it took a month to get seeds from sears roebuck....true story


wait tangis a chick??? I had no idea I wonder if she's hot lmfao!


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> 4.. got 2 ladies. It looks pretty nice and looks to be a yielder.. Im going on 11 weeks and its just now starting to finish.. Im going to be takin her down 5-10 days Im guessing.. I wish I could give GPS more props/credit but after the trump book shit and response to everything (especially my fukn cc info getting ganked) this is more than I was planning to post.
> 
> My bubblegum I took down a few weeks ago kinda fizzled.. the bubblegum smell is all but gone and the smoke is rather mid grade
> 
> I popped 4 of those.. 2 never took off and only got one lady, so its a small sample size


Kewl deal thanks.

Bummer on your BB.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> got any pics I'd love to see it! I keep my old pics to remind me where I started! I honestly hope to one day get into the pot buinsess I truly enjoy it and to do it for a living would be great! I want to run a farm, and have a partner run dispensery and only sell connoisseur grade bud! but that's a long ways away we ain't even legal yet and I'm broke as fuck so it's basically a pipe dream but fuck it gotta dream ya know!


Sorry man no pics. It was scary and probably a fire hazard — but I thought I was a fucking genius. 
You should have seen the hermie larf I grew with that lawnmower box!

“master grower”...


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 16, 2018)

Does anyone here smoke anything other then weed that makes you hateful? 
Gu is clown and his business practices suck ass. The best thing he could of ever done is not post here at all. Instead he only ever posts smart ass comments. I also still think Heisengoof is an asshole. But that doesn't take from the valid points him and many others have made. I even openly agree with him on it. But whatever the fuck this thread is now is just sad. In my opinion it is the perfect reflection of a lame attempt at breeding. The guy even talks like his dorito complected hero. No wonder his business is a shitshow, just look where he got his guidance. 
This thread is poison because greed is poison. That is what happens when a company is based merely on making a quick buck.
Shameful all of it.

Cheers


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> honestly that grand prize is the main reason I started entering into the contest! like i said I'm poor and I've never been to a legal state the opportunity to go to legal state smoke some kill make a thousands bucks and get to go skiing like holy fuck I honestly thought I'd never even place! but I won second last month and I'm in the lead for this month! just enter man its worth it just to try!


Well I hope ya win but I have no desire to fly to another legal vacation state just to smoke herb and ski for 1k. Sugarloaf doesn't compare to Aspen but I can drive there and bring my own.

Not trying to sound pretentious but our vacations as family have halted for now.


Heisengrow said:


> LOL naw you was making up rules and all kinds of stuff.than you banned me from the contest before it was even put together.,I always laugh out loud everytime i look at my notifications and see you quoted me,You truly will always hold a special place in my heart.


That was MrFreshy you dolt. The one who thought up the contest? And he then uninvited your ass for trying to dominate the thread. I'm reading all that shit right now.
Oh an don't forget Amos started a thread too. 
You're truly delusional! hahahaha


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wait tangis a chick??? I had no idea I wonder if she's hot lmfao!


Keep it up and you'll find out. I'm gonna spank your ass!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well I hope ya win but I have no desire to fly to another legal vacation state just to smoke herb and ski for 1k. Sugarloaf doesn't compare to Aspen but I can drive there and bring my own.
> 
> Not trying to sound pretentious but our vacations as family have halted for now.
> 
> ...


Cash prize is also an option, but I think it would be a great opportunity to come out on ski for a weekend for you and Mr Tangerine


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry man no pics. It was scary and probably a fire hazard — but I thought I was a fucking genius.
> You should have seen the hermie larf I grew with that lawnmower box!
> 
> “master grower”...


man my first time I thought I was a master grower a few years back and I had no idea what hermi was until harvest! and that day is day I learned that I will never know everything every time I think I "know it all" someone shows up and Pisses all over my parade!!! so now I never claim to know shit I'm just a basic grower that gets lucky sometimes, and I always trying to learn something new!

I must have deleted the banana pics but the pic below was the one and had bananas Biggers than my dick! (exaggeration)


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Keep it up and you'll find out. I'm gonna spank your ass!


LOL no matter how many times I see someone come to the conclusion you have a vagina, it still makes me laugh hahaha

Cheers


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

Doing all I can not to pull the plug...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Keep it up and you'll find out. I'm gonna spank your ass!


OK idk how I was supposed to take that but ummm.. yeah I'm down lol! I can get a Lil freaky!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Better than tangerines,They didnt have electricity back than so her grow lights ran off oil and usps ran by horse so it took a month to get seeds from sears roebuck..the struggle was real
> ..true story
> 
> View attachment 4216665


yeah, 2011 was rough but even back then I knew enough to have a generator


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm sorry if I offended u tangi wansnt my plan, I was just shocked I would have never guessed! and well I find it awesome to meet a female who loves growing pot as much as I do! its basically fucking awesome! sorry if offended you didn't mean to!


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man my first light was a dam living room lamp that had 3 places for bulbs! I took the screws out of everything so the lights kinda hung, laid the entire thing on its side duck tapped it an ice chest and called it a grow light!!! lmfao! it was truly a poor man's grow!
> 
> if you look closely at the pics you can kinda see it!





Chunky Stool said:


> My first reflector was a lawnmower box lined with aluminum foil & had holes for the light sockets.


My first grow was in 1992 in a 3x5 closet, in a 1 bedroom apartment in the Central District of Seattle, with a 360 watt hortilux high pressure sodium conversion bulb.
I got into a fist fight with a neighbor that I had shown my grow to and I had to shut down and move for security reasons.
A couple of weeks later the cops raided my abandoned apartment, looking for my grow up. .
I rented a uhaul and boxed up my plants and moved into an old house, in an equally bad part of town and killed it with that 360 watter. Ended up making enough money to buy a few 1000 watt halides and Sodiums and didn't really have to work for a few years after that.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4216693
> Doing all I can not to pull the plug...


so umm.... who the hell are u? no offense!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so umm.... who the hell are u? no offense!


Your grow overlord! 

Maybe not but he is the most patient(chill) forum mod I’ve ever seen


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so umm.... who the hell are u? no offense!


Unpaid MOD..

Let me see your ID sir,so I can check for warrants

10-4 we have a 10-25


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Unpaid MOD..
> 
> Let me see your ID sir,so I can check for warrants
> 
> 10-4 we have a 10-25


ohh lol I didn't know my bad!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> Unpaid MOD..
> 
> Let me see your ID sir,so I can check for warrants
> 
> 10-4 we have a 10-25


what's a 10-25??? lol


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Your grow overlord!
> 
> Maybe not but he is the most patient(chill) forum mod I’ve ever seen


Yep cause I had no clue he was even a mod.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

don't pull the plug were working on getting along! lol its hard but it seems like most are trying!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 16, 2018)

Monthly Winners Competing For the Winter Wonderland Trip:

January
No Entry

February
Spondylo Grow - Cookies N Chem






March
Stoned Drifter - Cookies N Chem






April
Jeff - Cookies N Chem







May
Jeff - Raindance







June
Johnny - While Master Kush x Stardawg







July
LubdaNugs - Cookies N Chem






August
LubdaNugs - Cookies n Chem






September
Not over yet, neck and neck between @Goats22 and @Greenthumbs256


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> trying to reason with you is like akin to do my own hemorrhoid surgery,Just isnt gonna happen.Your like that itch i get under my balls,sometimes.Doesnt come around alot but when it does it last for a few seconds and is easy to get rid of.What you think about all them bugs stuck to them sticky traps in gu;s ronald mcdonald house.Im over here laughing at the eggs and shit stuck to them seeds hes sending out.Im so glad i got out when i did.Stick around hoss great things are about to happen for you


No shit. I dont reason with scumbags. Hope karma evens you out in the form of a big black felon. Good day sir.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Keep it up and you'll find out. I'm gonna spank your ass!


Oh, get told


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Monthly Winners Competing For the Winter Wonderland Trip:
> 
> January
> No Entry
> ...


yea I may win this month but I don't think I stand a chance at the yearly those some nice girls!!! remind me of a strip club in Vegas, beautiful ladies I can touch if I have enough money but I can never take em home!


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ohh lol I didn't know my bad!


It's all good..

But @Heisengrow we got a 10-51
10-52 
10-53
10-54
10-55
Step out of the vehicle sir..


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here a few of my recent pics!! View attachment 4216620 View attachment 4216621 View attachment 4216624


Thanks mate thats what i want to see!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

xX1cEpikKXx said:


> No shit. I dont reason with scumbags. Hope karma evens you out in the form of a big black felon. Good day sir.


... why he gotta be black though??  why not a good ol' fashioned white felon?



Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sorry if I offended u tangi wansnt my plan, I was just shocked I would have never guessed! and well I find it awesome to meet a female who loves growing pot as much as I do! its basically fucking awesome! sorry if offended you didn't mean to!


check out @ganga gurl420 .. she puts in major work too


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 16, 2018)

Congrats to @keyown1 with Chickasaw Cooler and @main cola with OBS

Two entries into the October contest and now official Product Display Photos on the website. 

Outstanding work you two.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Congrats to @keyown1 with Chickasaw Cooler and @main cola with OBS
> 
> Two entries into the October contest and now official Product Display Photos on the website.
> 
> Outstanding work you two.


couldn't get his finger completly out the pic huh lol! I'm just messing it's a great pic! 

you should use one of lubdanugs photos for the cnc he got some nice ladies!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ... why he gotta be black though??  why not a good ol' fashioned white felon?
> 
> 
> 
> check out @ganga gurl420 .. she puts in major work too


year I'm actually followin her she Growas some nice ladies but I think she's mainly outdoors!

there is nothing sexier than a sexy woman growing some straight fire! unfortunately I'm not that lucky my ol lady hate pot she supports what I do but doesn't give two shits about the plants or the smoke! it kinda sucks leaves me with nothing to talk about! but I'm happy and she loves me so I shouldn't complain! it would just be nice to share my passion with someone else ya know! OTHER THAN YOU MEAN FUCKS, lol just kidding love u guys!


----------



## Biggestpothead (Oct 16, 2018)

Just made my first purchase from greenpoint..
Sundae driver x stardawg
Will keep you guys posted..would love info on this strain if there is any. Peace and love


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> year I'm actually followin her she Growas some nice ladies but I think she's mainly outdoors!
> 
> there is nothing sexier than a sexy woman growing some straight fire! unfortunately I'm not that lucky my ol lady hate pot she supports what I do but doesn't give two shits about the plants or the smoke! it kinda sucks leaves me with nothing to talk about! but I'm happy and she loves me so I shouldn't complain! it would just be nice to share my passion with someone else ya know! OTHER THAN YOU MEAN FUCKS, lol just kidding love u guys!



lol. You’re alright Greenthumbs256. 
You just may have saved this thread. Enjoy reading your posts/pics

Some light-hearted posts sure do a long way here, these days


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> lol. You’re alright Greenthumbs256.
> You just may have saved this thread. Enjoy reading your posts/pics
> 
> Some light-hearted posts sure do a long way here, these days


man that's what pot is supposed to be about love fun happiness, not money scams and headhunting! although I do enjoy a good fight now and again!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man that's what pot is supposed to be about love fun happiness, not money scams and headhunting! although I do enjoy a good fight now and again!



That’s right, bro! Keep it up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Cash prize is also an option, but I think it would be a great opportunity to come out on ski for a weekend for you and Mr Tangerine


Its a great prize and I hope one of the regulars here wins. Looks like a lot of tough competition.

If we ever do make it out that way it'll be to get on the rivers and fish.

I really want to try to land one of those big rainbows I keep seeing.
Its on my bucket list


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 16, 2018)

Biggestpothead said:


> Just made my first purchase from greenpoint..
> Sundae driver x stardawg
> Will keep you guys posted..would love info on this strain if there is any. Peace and love


Sorry, no info posted here. This is the "Yellin' and Screamin' thread" lol


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sorry, no info posted here. This is the "Yellin' and Screamin' thread" lol


Tons of info, just burried in blurry pics and conjecture.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a great prize and I hope one of the regulars here wins. Lot like a lot of tough competition.
> 
> If we ever do make it out that way it'll be to get on the rivers and fish.
> 
> ...


and she fishes toooo.... plz tell me your single, lmfao


----------



## tatonka (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Tons of info, just burried in blurry pics and conjecture.


When I first started fucking with this thread it seemed like the haters weren't even growing gear. Now dudes are killing it and they talk the most hate.
I report my findings of my pheno hunts with Greenpoint and look for others who find the special cuts.
There is literally at least one killer pheno in most packs.
Jelly Pie is needing to get wet soon


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> honestly that grand prize is the main reason I started entering into the contest! like i said I'm poor and I've never been to a legal state the opportunity to go to legal state smoke some kill make a thousands bucks and get to go skiing like holy fuck I honestly thought I'd never even place! but I won second last month and I'm in the lead for this month! just enter man its worth it just to try!


Next harvest if you want i can send you some of my cross or you want to try some


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

tatonka said:


> When I first started fucking with this thread it seemed like the haters weren't even growing gear. Now dudes are killing it and they talk the most hate.
> I report my findings of my pheno hunts with Greenpoint and look for others who find the special cuts.
> There is literally at least one killer pheno in most packs.
> Jelly Pie is needing to get wet soon



You will love JP. It’s my favorite for sure


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 16, 2018)

Shameless whore stopping by to say HI


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> honestly that grand prize is the main reason I started entering into the contest! like i said I'm poor and I've never been to a legal state the opportunity to go to legal state smoke some kill make a thousands bucks and get to go skiing like holy fuck I honestly thought I'd never even place! but I won second last month and I'm in the lead for this month! just enter man its worth it just to try!


Next harvest if you want i can send you some of ly


GreenHighlander said:


> Does anyone here smoke anything other then weed that makes you hateful?
> Gu is clown and his business practices suck ass. The best thing he could of ever done is not post here at all. Instead he only ever posts smart ass comments. I also still think Heisengoof is an asshole. But that doesn't take from the valid points him and many others have made. I even openly agree with him on it. But whatever the fuck this thread is now is just sad. In my opinion it is the perfect reflection of a lame attempt at breeding. The guy even talks like his dorito complected hero. No wonder his business is a shitshow, just look where he got his guidance.
> This thread is poison because greed is poison. That is what happens when a company is based merely on making a quick buck.
> Shameful all of it.
> ...


You're free to go somewhere else...


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4216693
> Doing all I can not to pull the plug...


Can you do something before this thread turn like the old ggg thread?


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so umm.... who the hell are u? no offense!


King genuity, be humble and you will learn great things


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Next harvest if you want i can send you some of my cross or you want to try some


I have a rule in life to try almost anything once lol!!


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 16, 2018)

madininagyal said:


> Next harvest if you want i can send you some of ly
> 
> 
> You're free to go somewhere else...



LOL thanks tips. Myself and many others already have. 



madininagyal said:


> Can you do something before this thread turn like the old ggg thread?


This thread has been a shit show from the beginning. Where the fuck have you been? Nowadays it seems like a manic depressive help group. Sorry to all the manic depressives out there. 

Cheers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

here's tho new pics I promised! some aren't looking to good but some are!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here's tho new pics I promised! some aren't looking to good but some are!
> 
> View attachment 4216742 View attachment 4216743 View attachment 4216744 View attachment 4216745 View attachment 4216746



Damn, which one is these? Looks just like Jelly Pie


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Damn, which one is these? Looks just like Jelly Pie


the "older ones are jelly pie the ones only a few days or weeks into flower are tomahawk!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

I kept 2 phenos of jelly pie, zero of the tomahawk unfortunately it didn't like to be cloned and gave me issues so I just flowered it and moved on!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Hell yeah.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

I absolutely love vaping JP in my vapcap. Especially when it’s still just a tad moist...it’s the best. 
The flavor stays in the mouth for 15-20 minutes. 
It never fails, I always go for the Jelly


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I absolutely love vaping JP in my vapcap. Especially when it’s still just a tad moist...it’s the best.
> The flavor stays in the mouth for 15-20 minutes.
> It never fails, I always go for the Jelly


u mean like a vaporizer where u put the bud into this Lil things and it shoots clear air out the other end?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> u mean like a vaporizer where u put the bud into this Lil things and it shoots clear air out the other end?


Yeah, it’s made by DynaVap.

Google it. Pretty ingenious actually.
The dude uses some sort of metal that is used in ovens or some shit.
When it clicks, it’s ready to go. lol
There are videos on YouTube


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Yeah, it’s made by DynaVap.
> 
> Google it. Pretty ingenious actually.
> The dude uses some sort of metal that is used in ovens or some shit.
> ...


so does it work well for un dry uncured bud? bc I run out all the dam time which forces me to harvest early sometimes just so I can have some smoke, and that would be amazing if I could take sample buds and get a great high and taste even before it's dried and cured!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so does it work well for un dry uncured bud? bc I run out all the dam time which forces me to harvest early sometimes just so I can have some smoke, and that would be amazing if I could take sample buds and get a great high and taste even before it's dried and cured!


Yeah, this is like a pipe that needs a flame of some sort to get the vapor started 
I use a mini torch and it works real well. 
There is a small learning curve, but once you get it down, it works great and doesn’t burn up. 

...and, it only holds 1/10th of a gram, but does the trick. 
I usually can get 2 long, slow hits and then I remove the waste and repack it. 

Your weed goes a long, long way.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so does it work well for un dry uncured bud? bc I run out all the dam time which forces me to harvest early sometimes just so I can have some smoke, and that would be amazing if I could take sample buds and get a great high and taste even before it's dried and cured!



I am after the terps, and that’s one of the reasons I really like it. The taste is so good and smooth.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well I hope ya win but I have no desire to fly to another legal vacation state just to smoke herb and ski for 1k. Sugarloaf doesn't compare to Aspen but I can drive there and bring my own.
> 
> Not trying to sound pretentious but our vacations as family have halted for now.
> 
> ...


Feel for you miss 
My best mate lost his daughter at 3 years old
She would have been 19 this year
Still is raw and hurts us all but we bounce off each other 
Xxx


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Keep it up and you'll find out. I'm gonna spank your ass!


I'll volunteer mine


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Congrats to @keyown1 with Chickasaw Cooler and @main cola with OBS
> 
> Two entries into the October contest and now official Product Display Photos on the website.
> 
> Outstanding work you two.


When I grow up I wanna have my photo represent hibernate ....wait I'm 45 ffs


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> year I'm actually followin her she Growas some nice ladies but I think she's mainly outdoors!
> 
> there is nothing sexier than a sexy woman growing some straight fire! unfortunately I'm not that lucky my ol lady hate pot she supports what I do but doesn't give two shits about the plants or the smoke! it kinda sucks leaves me with nothing to talk about! but I'm happy and she loves me so I shouldn't complain! it would just be nice to share my passion with someone else ya know! OTHER THAN YOU MEAN FUCKS, lol just kidding love u guys!


My wife don't grow but only smokes one a night....when she doesn't smokr it's no sex...
Thank fuck she's a daily one pipe a night woman


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 16, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My wife don't grow but only smokes one a night....when she doesn't smokr it's no sex...
> Thank fuck she's a daily one pipe a night woman


Just slip it in her food. lol


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Just slip it in her food. lol



lol. Talking about doing a Bill Cosby to the old lady with canna butter.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Just slip it in her food. lol


Biggest reason I cant smoke.i use to smoke quite alot in my 20s.got to smoking some krippy one night and it was around the holidays.girl I was with gave me a piece of pumpkin pie that had acid in it worse experience I ever had.was hard for me to smoke after that incident without getting paranoid and feel my skin crawling.that was 20 years ago and it still fucks me up


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Biggest reason I cant smoke.i use to smoke quite alot in my 20s.got to smoking some krippy one night and it was around the holidays.girl I was with gave me a piece of pumpkin pie that had acid in it worse experience I ever had.was hard for me to smoke after that incident without getting paranoid and feel my skin crawling.that was 20 years ago and it still fucks me up


man I smoked that shit they called it kreeper bc after u finished a blunt u thought it was bunk then like 30 min later it's hits you like a ton of bricks I remember that shit!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

man I been out of bud all day actually waiting on some now but I ate some devils food cake that i made with my weed butter and holy shit I think I might have put too much lmfao!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 16, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> lol. Talking about doing a Bill Cosby to the old lady with canna butter.


Rohypnol lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Biggest reason I cant smoke.i use to smoke quite alot in my 20s.got to smoking some krippy one night and it was around the holidays.girl I was with gave me a piece of pumpkin pie that had acid in it worse experience I ever had.was hard for me to smoke after that incident without getting paranoid and feel my skin crawling.that was 20 years ago and it still fucks me up


That would suck not knowing someone slipped you acid. Understandable why you don't smoke. 
With a room of "dank" flowers like yours, who cares if you smoke or not. lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's a 10-25??? lol


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> It's all good..
> 
> But @Heisengrow we got a 10-51
> 10-52
> ...


What is quil/quid

Drag racing is what the cool kids do.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a great prize and I hope one of the regulars here wins. Looks like a lot of tough competition.
> 
> If we ever do make it out that way it'll be to get on the rivers and fish.
> 
> ...


Head deep into the hills, area I’m in is surrounded by gold medal trout waters.


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 16, 2018)

I think it's O
Operating under the influence of liquor/drugs???


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Head deep into the hills, area I’m in is surrounded by gold medal trout waters.


brownies?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> brownies?


Yep, also cutthroat, mackinaw, and salmon.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

yea, lived in OR by the Rogue for a few minutes. Steelhead and shit, crazy to watch when runnin, etc. Freakin cold water


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yea, lived in OR by the Rogue for a few minutes. Steelhead and shit, crazy to watch when runnin, etc. Freakin cold water


Ours are a land locked variety called Kokanee, but yeah crazy to see them run.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man I smoked that shit they called it kreeper bc after u finished a blunt u thought it was bunk then like 30 min later it's hits you like a ton of bricks I remember that shit!


First time I smoked back in high school it was some shit like that. Kept smoking it because I didn't feel shit, and 20min into some shitty action movie I was curled up in the fetal position drooling and laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> What is quil/quid
> 
> Drag racing is what the cool kids do.


That's an O, hun. Most of the codes are universal but Maine doesn't use DUI, we use OUI
So its a combo code for possible *O*perating* U*nder the *I*nfluence of *L*iquor or *O*perating *U*nder the *I*nfluence of *D*rugs


lol, I'm too slow. Stargazer beat me to it


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's an O, hun. Most of the codes are universal but Maine doesn't use DUI, we use OUI
> So its a combo code for possible *O*perating* U*nder the *I*nfluence of *L*iquor or *O*perating *U*nder the *I*nfluence of *D*rugs
> 
> 
> lol, I'm too slow. Stargazer beat me to it


Last 8 months my eyes been goin to shit. Thanks for the bold.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

Speaking of trippin, (dont worry not gonna wax on or get all nostalgic for the old sheets of Felix) 

Mr Tang had to cross the pond to Canada to pick up some truck parts last wk. He left around 5am and called to tell me he saw some old hippies and some young ones pickin shrooms in a field off the Trans Can HWY. 

I'd forgotten it was that time of yr again. We both laughed because we thought they were gone for good from that spot. Its good to know they've made a return. 
Canada always did have good shrooms, hash, and weed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 16, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Last 8 months my eyes been goin to shit. Thanks for the bold.


Sneaks up on ya quick doesn't it.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Sneaks up on ya quick doesn't it.


Come on girl you know them ones to the right got your name written all over them haha.naw I'm just kidding.we all know that's against the tos and I would never violate the rules of this wonderful forum to help out my fellow growers.
You remind me of a lady that worked for me a while back.she was full of wit and the last person you get ever get a 1 up on.she died of a brain aneurysm was a shitty day for sure.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Come on girl you know them ones to the right got your name written all over them haha.naw I'm just kidding.we all know that's against the tos and I would never violate the rules of this wonderful forum to help out my fellow growers.
> You remind me of a lady that worked for me a while back.she was full of wit and the last person you get ever get a 1 up on.she died of a brain aneurysm was a shitty day for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4216945


I don't see anything with "shameless whore" written on it. Very sad day for me 

Oh, I hope you used tweezers to get those clones inside those rooters!! Otherwise I don't want any


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I don't see anything with "shameless whore" written on it. Very sad day for me
> 
> Oh, I hope you used tweezers to get those clones inside those rooters!! Otherwise I don't want any


Dude the 3 I just rooted.the chem skunk va and katsu bubba and ecsd was the tiniest cuts ive ever seen lol.like I didnt think they would root.i rooted all three in 10 days.i couldnt believe it lol.heres the bubba after I rooted it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4216693
> Doing all I can not to pull the plug...





LubdaNugs said:


> Ours are a land locked variety called Kokanee, but yeah crazy to see them run.


Kokanee is delicious!


----------



## THT (Oct 16, 2018)

Skydweller


----------



## nc208 (Oct 16, 2018)

THT said:


> Skydweller
> View attachment 4216974 View attachment 4216975


Nice shots, How far along is she?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 16, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Come on girl you know them ones to the right got your name written all over them haha.naw I'm just kidding.we all know that's against the tos and I would never violate the rules of this wonderful forum to help out my fellow growers.
> You remind me of a lady that worked for me a while back.she was full of wit and the last person you get ever get a 1 up on.she died of a brain aneurysm was a shitty day for sure.
> 
> View attachment 4216945


man you can see the red in gg, them stem is like solid purple lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 16, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I don't see anything with "shameless whore" written on it. Very sad day for me
> 
> Oh, I hope you used tweezers to get those clones inside those rooters!! Otherwise I don't want any


Man you trying to steal my position, the SW's are put up for me! Lol. Damn just getting caught up , man this things been moving last couple days, need one of them devices where I don't have to read!


----------



## THT (Oct 16, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Nice shots, How far along is she?


Thanks, 
I run 12/12 from sprout, this was popped around August 15th.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 16, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> man you can see the red in gg, them stem is like solid purple lol


Good eye son.good eye


----------



## waxman420 (Oct 16, 2018)

keyown1 said:


> Yeah they shocked me. Nicest plants in my tent, which includes western wizard, bounty hunter, jelly pie, orange blossom special, and a grape kush I like from cali connection.


Any pics of the grape kush ? I have a pack that may jump the line


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> do mods gets paid for what they do????


Unspoken benefits lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 17, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> Does anyone here smoke anything other then weed that makes you hateful?
> Gu is clown and his business practices suck ass. The best thing he could of ever done is not post here at all. Instead he only ever posts smart ass comments. I also still think Heisengoof is an asshole. But that doesn't take from the valid points him and many others have made. I even openly agree with him on it. But whatever the fuck this thread is now is just sad. In my opinion it is the perfect reflection of a lame attempt at breeding. The guy even talks like his dorito complected hero. No wonder his business is a shitshow, just look where he got his guidance.
> This thread is poison because greed is poison. That is what happens when a company is based merely on making a quick buck.
> Shameful all of it.
> ...


Some strains have made me mean......most where an OG of sorts lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 17, 2018)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4216693
> Doing all I can not to pull the plug...


Let it die

We can get a new thread going


----------



## macsnax (Oct 17, 2018)

A little dry sift I whipped up. The first pile is from 4 different plants trim (cnc & deputy) and the second is from my keeper cnc. I did a very light run on this to reduce contaminates with a shaker can, there's still enough trichs on the trim to make edibles. I can't put my finger on the flavor, the backend is straight up cookies but the there's a sweetness that I can't pinpoint on the inhale. Good stuff for sure though, I was almost too high a few times last night.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2018)

When a thread turns to shit it seems to draw the usual flies and Dung Beetles.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 17, 2018)

_'Shameless Whore' _would be an awesome strain name.


----------



## THT (Oct 17, 2018)

Bandit breath


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Kokanee is delicious!


A good buddy smokes it for us, wonderful stuff.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> _'Shameless Whore' _would be an awesome strain name.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

any of you guys run a 5x9 tent? if so what lighting do you use?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> any of you guys run a 5x9 tent? if so what lighting do you use?


I got a 5x10, i use 3x 1000w hps. Sometimes i switch one out for a MH or a CMH.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got a 5x10, i use 3x 1000w hps. Sometimes i switch one out for a MH or a CMH.


see that's what I wanna do bc it's most affordable but idt my breakers will hold 2 especially not 3 1k hps


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

what do you have urs running on? how many amps and breakers Plus I assume u have fans and carbon scrubber plus an ac running?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what do you have urs running on? how many amps and breakers Plus I assume u have fans and carbon scrubber plus an ac running?


I got a 20 amp breaker that uses 240v, so it can handle some heavy duty electric, i got a 14k btu a/c unit and fans connected to a seperate power source. When i moved in to this house first thing i did was upgrade my circuit breaker.

I don't run carbon filter i'm in a legal state in a private area.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

ok well hear me out plz, Ive got one flower room but on 2 separate walls I have a separate 20 amp breaker running through it! if I taped up all other sockets that connected to those breakers, could I fit 2 1k hps, 1 10 in carbon scrubber, 2 fans, and a 12k btu ac split between those 2 20 amp breakers?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

if I can do that all I've got to do is buy a tent and one more hps cheapest way and best way possible for my situation but I'd hate to buy all that just to hook it up to find out I have a fire hazard or risk of blowing circuits every day!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ok well hear me out plz, Ive got one flower room but on 2 separate walls I have a separate 20 amp breaker running through it! if I taped up all other sockets that connected to those breakers, could I fit 2 1k hps, 1 10 in carbon scrubber, 2 fans, and a 12k btu ac split between those 2 20 amp breakers?


so total power is amps x volts, so if you got a 20 amp breaker on 120 volt the total it can handle is 2400 watts, it's not really safe to run max power so i'd recommend running 75% of that for safety , which would allow 1800 watts. 

If i were you i'd contact a quality electrician.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

basically I'm worried about putting a 12k btu ac and a 1k hps on the same 20 amp breaker, if that will work then I know 1 1k hps, 2 fans aND a carbon srvubber should fit nicely on the other 20 amp


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> so total power is amps x volts, so if you got a 20 amp breaker on 120 volt the total it can handle is 2400 watts, it's not really safe to run max power so i'd recommend running 75% of that for safety , which would allow 1800 watts.
> 
> If i were you i'd contact a quality electrician.


unfortunately I can't that would have been my first choice but considering they would probably call the cops that isn't in my best interest!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> unfortunately I can't that would have been my first choice but considering they would probably call the cops that isn't in my best interest!


Yeah i can understand that, you might want to disassemble your grow and hide it, tell them you plan to do some heavy duty bitmining and website hosting and you need to cool your machines and power them (say each has a 1k power supply) that wil lthrow them off your trail.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Remember if you have a fire you will have cops at your place and you will be busted, doing things right the first time can save a lot of trouble in the future. Happy growing and be safe.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

shit 1800 w isn't covering a 1k hps and 12k ac, bur how does that work bc 12k btu ac with your logic would take like 100 amps!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> shit 1800 w isn't covering a 1k hps and 12k ac, bur how does that work bc 12k btu ac with your logic would take like 100 amps!


12k is the btu's the unit can handle not the watts it runs 

https://shopgrowlife.com/product/portable-digital-ac-14000-btu/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoKiQu_SN3gIVjMJkCh2PyQr4EAQYASABEgIKK_D_BwE

Runs 1350 watts


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> 12k is the btu's the unit can handle not the watts it runs


so how can find out how many watts it's pulls front he wall? is their another equation?


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so how can find out how many watts it's pulls front he wall?


Just google the unit you have, mine pulls 1350 watts 11.7 amps @ 120v


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Anyone have any reviews on Doc Holiday? With pics?


It was the first GPS strain I grew. I pooped 5 seeds and got three girls. Two were Chem leaners the other was a Kurple leaner. The two Chem learners were green and gold colored and very potent. The gold was smooth, spicy, and chronic halitosis. The green was acrid, garlic, and a bit harsh. The KF leaner was my favorite. It was sweet grapey and spice.
Did some digging and found this shot. It’s the KF leaner at harvest.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I was almost too high a few times last night.


...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It was the first GPS strain I grew. I pooped 5 seeds and got three girls. Two were Chem leaners the other was a Kurple leaner. The two Chem learners were green and gold colored and very potent. The gold was smooth, spicy, and chronic halitosis. The green was acrid, garlic, and a bit harsh. The KF leaner was my favorite. It was sweet grapey and spice.View attachment 4217192
> Did some digging and found this shot. It’s the KF leaner at harvest.
> View attachment 4217210


Thanks Lub. Not sure how much longer mine have to go. Starting to change colors now. month maybe. I do have at least 1 KF leaner for sure. The SK's and JP's are the best in my garden at the moment.
I got 3 out of 6 Doc females.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 17, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> ...


Yeah, like that. lol


----------



## tatonka (Oct 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It was the first GPS strain I grew. I pooped 5 seeds and got three girls. Two were Chem leaners the other was a Kurple leaner. The two Chem learners were green and gold colored and very potent. The gold was smooth, spicy, and chronic halitosis. The green was acrid, garlic, and a bit harsh. The KF leaner was my favorite. It was sweet grapey and spice.View attachment 4217192
> Did some digging and found this shot. It’s the KF leaner at harvest.
> View attachment 4217210


Did that purple come on late or was it purple leaves in veg??


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2018)

Will up pot 4 Black Gold F2s tomorrow first time. They are similar to each other and hybreed lookin right now. Nice little plants.

Just put some Hibernate in towels to plant Friday.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> see that's what I wanna do bc it's most affordable but idt my breakers will hold 2 especially not 3 1k hps


5x 600w is better for a space like that, according to a friend experienced with that size space. More intensity, better distribution, ultimately more lumens per watt. Look into it.
You could also run 3-4 600s pretty effectively


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> 5x 600w is better for a space like that, according to a friend experienced with that size space. More intensity, better distribution, ultimately more lumens per watt. Look into it.
> You could also run 3-4 600s pretty effectively


problem is I only have 2 20 amp breakers to run everything!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> problem is I only have 2 20 amp breakers to run everything!


Dude, 4x 600w easy unless your wiring is janky as fuck.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 17, 2018)

tatonka said:


> Did that purple come on late or was it purple leaves in veg??


Purple came on mid-late flower.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Dude, 4x 600w easy unless your wiring is janky as fuck.


the wiring is normal I guess but I have a 12k btu ac, 2 fans, and a carbon scrubber, I don't think 4 600w hps plus all that will fit on two 20 amp breakers without blowing the breakers daily!


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 17, 2018)

Dreamcatcher looking very kind. 40 days flowering under a Timber Vs is a 3x3 tent.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the wiring is normal I guess but I have a 12k btu ac, 2 fans, and a carbon scrubber, I don't think 4 600w hps plus all that will fit on two 20 amp breakers without blowing the breakers daily!


If you run one of the breakers on 240v and run all lights off that breaker it would work 2400w/240v equals 10 amps. What kind of fans are you running? Watts of fans? lights and fans could probably run all off one breaker depending on the fan. They would also need to be able to run on 240. and the ac on its own breaker


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> If you run one of the breakers on 240v and run all lights off that breaker it would work 2400w/240v equals 10 amps. What kind of fans are you running? Watts of fans? lights and fans could probably run all off one breaker depending on the fan. They would also need to be able to run on 240. and the ac on its own breaker


but I have no idea how to hook up at 220 and my plugs are 110 and I'm in an illegal state so I can't just call an electriction!

as for the fans it's a 20 dollar oscillating fan, idk the watts but I'm sure it's low, the carbon scrubber is a 960cfm 10 in online fan, I also don't know the watts but could find out when lights come on!


----------



## Senokai (Oct 17, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher looking very kind. 40 days flowering under a Timber Vs is a 3x3 tent. View attachment 4217277 View attachment 4217280
> View attachment 4217299





Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher looking very kind. 40 days flowering under a Timber Vs is a 3x3 tent. View attachment 4217277 View attachment 4217280
> View attachment 4217299


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but I have no idea how to hook up at 220 and my plugs are 110 and I'm in an illegal state so I can't just call an electriction!
> 
> as for the fans it's a 20 dollar oscillating fan, idk the watts but I'm sure it's low, the carbon scrubber is a 960cfm 10 in online fan, I also don't know the watts but could find out when lights come on!


Do you have a buddy that's COOL and knows a little about electric/wiring? I wouldn't recommend changing wall plugs that were previously 110v to 220v for several reasons ,lf I was you I would consider bringing in a new 220v circuit from your main to run all lights or to run just AC.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you have a buddy that's COOL and knows a little about electric/wiring? I wouldn't recommend changing wall plugs that were previously 110v to 220v for several reasons ,lf I was you I would consider bringing in a new 220v circuit from your main to run all lights or to run just AC.


ime the _majority _(of course not all) of my electricians/plumbers/mechanics/hvac pros havent minded a little nug as a tip 

of course its probably safest to ask around but most of those fellas are pros who are there to do the job.. with that said I have known a maid or two who have set up kick doors.. guess it all about evens out


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you have a buddy that's COOL and knows a little about electric/wiring? I wouldn't recommend changing wall plugs that were previously 110v to 220v for several reasons ,lf I was you I would consider bringing in a new 220v circuit from your main to run all lights or to run just AC.


that's what I really want to do but I've been trying to find a friend of a friend type of deal to get it done but no luck yet the one person I know that could do it I don't trust in that "area" so unfortunately I'm kinda screwed that's why I'm Turing to you guys for any other possible options!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I really want to do but I've been trying to find a friend of a friend type of deal to get it done but no luck yet the one person I know that could do it I don't trust in that "area" so unfortunately I'm kinda screwed that's why I'm Turing to you guys for any other possible options!




You may have to just make an investment into some LED’s. 
Build some QB’s. I know there is a somewhat steep intitial investment, but you may have to go that route. You would be happy with the investment. 
Hell, you would most likely be able to X out the ac unit as well. 

Smash it with HPS you have now, take 500.00 and start a decent build. 
Next rip... same thing...rinse and repeat.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I really want to do but I've been trying to find a friend of a friend type of deal to get it done but no luck yet the one person I know that could do it I don't trust in that "area" so unfortunately I'm kinda screwed that's why I'm Turing to you guys for any other possible options!


Go to your local grow store.. buy an overpriced product and ask if they have a bulletin board or any recommendations. Good way to find people who are "cool"


----------



## 2easy (Oct 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Go to your local grow store.. buy an overpriced product and ask if they have a bulletin board or any recommendations. Good way to find people who are "cool"


Yep my local store has a list of trusted tradies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but I have no idea how to hook up at 220 and my plugs are 110 and I'm in an illegal state so I can't just call an electriction!
> 
> as for the fans it's a 20 dollar oscillating fan, idk the watts but I'm sure it's low, the carbon scrubber is a 960cfm 10 in online fan, I also don't know the watts but could find out when lights come on!


The best thing to do is make friends with a carpenter, lol. My best friend back in Illinois was a kick ass carpenter and was always able to hook me up on the down low. He showed me how to run extra circuits and what amps to go with etc.

Again the other way is do as someone suggested and tell the electrician you're running powerful computers so you need 220/240 or tell them you got a big as lathe or planer you plan on installing, lol.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

is your house on a slab or foundation?Hooking up a 220 or adding extra lines is babyshit man.really simple.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I really want to do but I've been trying to find a friend of a friend type of deal to get it done but no luck yet the one person I know that could do it I don't trust in that "area" so unfortunately I'm kinda screwed that's why I'm Turing to you guys for any other possible options!


It's pretty simple, probably could walk you through it! Are you a pretty good jack of all trades?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The best thing to do is make friends with a carpenter, lol. My best friend back in Illinois was a kick ass carpenter and was always able to hook me up on the down low. He showed me how to run extra circuits and what amps to go with etc.
> 
> Again the other way is do as someone suggested and tell the electrician you're running powerful computers so you need 220/240 or tell them you got a big as lathe or planer you plan on installing, lol.


only issue with that is I try to stay perpetual so If I shut down to do this I'll lose all my genetics! lol its always something... trust me I know, unfortunately I think my 2 best options are drop 2k on leds, or hope I can get someone to run a dedicated 220 to the room! neither are perfect for me but I'm not seeing any other viable options


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> It's pretty simple, probably could walk you through it! Are you a pretty good jack of all trades?


at just about everything other than electricity I honestly just learned about amps and volts


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> is your house on a slab or foundation?Hooking up a 220 or adding extra lines is babyshit man.really simple.


it's actually a dbl wide lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

bUT I have 2 breaker boxes one inside and one outside!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Go to your local grow store.. buy an overpriced product and ask if they have a bulletin board or any recommendations. Good way to find people who are "cool"


I dont trust anyone.Helps me sleep at night.If it really came down to it dude could get rid of everything for a day and have someone come over and wire up a 220 spot for an air conditioner.Just tell them its for a big window unit that has built in heat.you can put more shit on 220 cause the amps drop in half.a ballast that runs on 8 amps in 110 will run 4 amps on 220.they still pull the same wattage but you can get more shit on that circuit.
Wiring up extra breakers is super easy


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's actually a dbl wide lol


Oh fuk dude your golden/Ill make you a video on doing it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

if I could just plug in a 30 amp line with a 220 plug and run it down the hallway that would be perfect for me I'm moving next year were trying to build a house, so I don't want anything too permenent


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm almost certain you could study a bit/ watch a YouTube video and pull it off yourself! Your place or are you renting? House/Mobile? Crawl space or Attic? How far is your main box from your room?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

renting


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

but I'm not worried about a deposit and as long as I rip out the 220 no one would know, I don't mean literally rip out!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> only issue with that is I try to stay perpetual so If I shut down to do this I'll lose all my genetics! lol its always something... trust me I know, unfortunately I think my 2 best options are drop 2k on leds, or hope I can get someone to run a dedicated 220 to the room! neither are perfect for me but I'm not seeing any other viable options



No, bro, not 2K. 
Trust me, 500 will have you were you need to be...to start. 

You have a HPS now. 
Get 500.00 together for the other room...add the LED’s. 

Now you have the two rooms (one HPS, one LED) that are producing. 
No reason to stop, you’re just adding. 

Before you know it you will have another 500.00 to get another build. 


Why do I have a funny feeling Greenthumbs256 will have a state of the art grow room by spring? lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> No, bro, not 2K.
> Trust me, 500 will have you were you need to be...to start.
> 
> You have a HPS now.
> ...


lol that would be nice!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Yeah Greenthumbs you'll probably have it done tomorrow, bout an hours time. Watch out for brown recluse spiders , them sob's are all under mine! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Hahaha! Ha! I just got an email from Bud Aroma that says they have resumed shipping! That if my order has been in processing for more than 10 days ( more like 7 mths) it will ship next week, within the wk, something like that! I really wish I could believe that.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol that would be nice!


Do you have a 220v electric dryer plug not being used? Some mobile homes are wired for an electric dryer and also have a gas hookup. So if you have a gas dryer/water heater/range there may be a 220 line being unused. That is a good start if you do.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the wiring is normal I guess but I have a 12k btu ac, 2 fans, and a carbon scrubber, I don't think 4 600w hps plus all that will fit on two 20 amp breakers without blowing the breakers daily!


You need a "Wall tester" tests the watts, amps, coming off your stuff. Plugs in wall like a timer and get you a 6 plugin strip and start plugging shit in till you get to around 80 or 90%(17 18 amps) of 20amps. Stop there and you're good. 
Note) 6 plugin strips are 15amps. It goes off about 12 or 13 amps.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Do you have a 220v electric dryer plug not being used? Some mobile homes are wired for an electric dryer and also have a gas hookup. So if you have a gas dryer/water heater/range there may be a 220 line being unused. That is a good start if you do.


I actually do but it's being used, but I did think about sharing that plug!! I mean it's a flowering light so it only runs 12h a day! that leaves the other 12 hr open to swap em out and wash cloths!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I actually do but it's being used, but I did think about sharing that plug!! I mean it's a flowering light so it only runs 12h a day! that leaves the other 12 hr open to swap em out and wash cloths!


Thats silly man,just run the wire from the box and go underneath your place,Its stupid easy and you dont have to worry about wires running down hallways and shit.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Thats silly man,just run the wire from the box and go underneath your place,Its stupid easy and you dont have to worry about wires running down hallways and shit.


see I'm worried about running the wires under the house bc then I have to drill holes and when I leave oli don't want any signs that I was growing! my plan since the box is literally 7 ft away from the room is just run the lines across the ceiling! and when I leave simply disconnect it!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> see I'm worried about running the wires under the house bc then I have to drill holes and when I leave oli don't want any signs that I was growing! my plan since the box is literally 7 ft away from the room is just run the lines across the ceiling! and when I leave simply disconnect it!


Just drill a hole under the carpet,pull the carpet back first,After you leave pull the wire out and fill the hole with some wood puddy man.stupid easy.you can just screw the box into the wall close to the floor.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Just drill a hole under the carpet,pull the carpet back first,After you leave pull the wire out and fill the hole with some wood puddy man.stupid easy.you can just screw the box into the wall close to the floor.


hard wood floors!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hard wood floors!


yeah man you only need a small hole as big as they would use for a cable line


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Here ya go.this is stupid easy


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 17, 2018)

8 weeks for the lvtk

this is the #2. this plant has really come on in the past couple weeks. it looked like it might be a low yielder and then it went into another gear and is definitely going to outyield the other one. this is the one that threw nanners, but i'm hoping they're sterile. i can't see any signs of pollination, but i guess we'll see.

still wrestling with what to pop next, as always.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here ya go.this is stupid easy


fuck yea man thank you that helps a lot it does seem pretty dam simple! I might just run the 110 but I gotta pull the cover off and see what kinda space I have!


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> only issue with that is I try to stay perpetual so If I shut down to do this I'll lose all my genetics! lol its always something... trust me I know, unfortunately I think my 2 best options are drop 2k on leds, or hope I can get someone to run a dedicated 220 to the room! neither are perfect for me but I'm not seeing any other viable options


Go the led route man, can run like 4 550s on a single outlet


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 17, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Go the led route man, can run like 4 550s on a single outlet


i dont think he can afford them.i think that was his issue


----------



## SSGrower (Oct 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Go to your local grow store.. buy an overpriced product and ask if they have a bulletin board or any recommendations. Good way to find people who are "cool"


Agreed but skip the overpriced purchase get something you truly need.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> i dont think he can afford them.i think that was his issue


yes that is my issue! after looking them up plan was to run two hlg 600 qp but they have a price tag if 700 each at the best price I can find! one more hps would cost me less than 500 with adding a breaker and a new tent!

it's always about the money!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

and I have to say the yields on 1k hps are not that bad! but once you consider the bulb replacement, and the electricity cost make it less than ideal but I just don't have 2k to sink into my grow at least not at this moment! I'm already about 4k in the hole is a sorta speaking, I have made back most but still!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Agreed but skip the overpriced purchase get something you truly need.


of course, my point being my local grow store is online price with a 3x markup  .. only time I go is if I need something immechiatly 



Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes that is my issue! after looking them up plan was to run two hlg 600 qp but they have a price tag if 700 each at the best price I can find! one more hps would cost me less than 500 with adding a breaker and a new tent!
> 
> it's always about the money!


Rig up some them 96ers from hlg.. personally I luv my strips but those would be an easy little project. Good luck thumbs!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

I appreciate all the help guys I'll let yall know exactly what I decide to do! I'm actually doing this bc I got some new strains coming soon! so I'll keep everyone updated on how everything goes! thank you guys a ton it was truly helpful!!!!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes that is my issue! after looking them up plan was to run two hlg 600 qp but they have a price tag if 700 each at the best price I can find! one more hps would cost me less than 500 with adding a breaker and a new tent!
> 
> it's always about the money!


I've got some old hps stuff your welcome to if interested, just pay me back for the shipping.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I got a 5x10, i use 3x 1000w hps. Sometimes i switch one out for a MH or a CMH.


That's some serious light.

I typically run my Nanolux 1000 watt HPS DE at a 5x5 coverage per light. The outer edges suffer a bit, so I'm always rotating my plants around.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's what I really want to do but I've been trying to find a friend of a friend type of deal to get it done but no luck yet the one person I know that could do it I don't trust in that "area" so unfortunately I'm kinda screwed that's why I'm Turing to you guys for any other possible options!


Sounds like you could run the lights on one out let and the air conditioner and fans on the other and the scrubber on an extension cord until you find someone


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I appreciate all the help guys I'll let yall know exactly what I decide to do! I'm actually doing this bc I got some new strains coming soon! so I'll keep everyone updated on how everything goes! thank you guys a ton it was truly helpful!!!!


Not sure if this was mentioned, as I just jumped in here. They have work site power distribution boxes made to run from a dryer style outlet. You can get everything you need at HD to build a cord, they are expensive premade.
Seen em cheap on CL before. Can probably pick up a new one on the lower end for a couple bills. Best route for temp use imho.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Sounds like you could run the lights on one out let and the air conditioner and fans on the other and the scrubber on an extension cord until you find someone


2 hps won't fit on a single 20 amp unless I run them at 220


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 17, 2018)

Someone asked how the Golden Nuggets were doing. So I drug em out of the tent to get some natural light shots.
Day 58.. they have a sweet berry fragrance with a bit of chem, fuel in there. 
Can't wait to try these, hoping for 3 oz of greasy bud.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 17, 2018)

2


Greenthumbs256 said:


> 2 hps won't fit on a single 20 amp unless I run them at 220


2000watts / 110Volts = 18 amps should work


----------



## Sebud (Oct 17, 2018)

Looking good you growing mainly indoors? 


slow drawl said:


> Someone asked how the Golden Nuggets were doing. So I drug em out of the tent to get some natural light shots.
> Day 58.. they have a sweet berry fragrance with a bit of chem, fuel in there.View attachment 4217384View attachment 4217385View attachment 4217386
> Can't wait to try these, hoping for 3 oz of greasy bud.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Sebud said:


> 2
> 
> 2000watts / 110Volts = 18 amps should work


are you sure about that bc I'm pretty sure thats exactly what everyone here agreed with, that I couldnt run 2!!! bc my goal was to move from a 5x5 tent to a 5x9 idealy and cheapest way would be 2 1k hps bc I already have 1! if two 1k will fit on 1 20 amp at 110w then I should have no problem running 2 fans, carbon scrubber, an ac unit on the last 20 amp!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Sebud said:


> 2
> 
> 2000watts / 110Volts = 18 amps should work


I wouldn't run 2 1000s on a 20 amp maybe a 1k and a 600


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Plus a lot of mags are 9.5A


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I wouldn't run 2 1000s on a 20 amp maybe a 1k and a 600


but that won't cover the area I'm trying to do! I think if I watch heisen video a few times and study this for a few weeks I should be able to wire up my own dedicated 110 or 220 it's only about 7 ft away from the box!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

If they kick on at the same time it will blow the breaker


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

heres the ballast I run right now!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

and I apologize to everyone for blowing up the GPS thread with all this, but I really wasn't getting a ton of help anywhere else!!

and besides at least no one is fighting!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but that won't cover the area I'm trying to do! I think if I watch heisen video a few times and study this for a few weeks I should be able to wire up my own dedicated 110 or 220 it's only about 7 ft away from the box!


Man it really is super easy , I could walk you through it over the phone if you had trouble. I agree with Heisen I would just use a spade bit and run it through. Then puddy em back up or pull off some trim and drill behind it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I dont trust anyone.Helps me sleep at night.If it really came down to it dude could get rid of everything for a day and have someone come over and wire up a 220 spot for an air conditioner.Just tell them its for a big window unit that has built in heat.you can put more shit on 220 cause the amps drop in half.a ballast that runs on 8 amps in 110 will run 4 amps on 220.they still pull the same wattage but you can get more shit on that circuit.
> Wiring up extra breakers is super easy


Can't be too careful, that's for sure.
Marijuana has made me the DIY guy I am today.

Running 220 volt is cheaper as well.
I can run 2000 watts of 220v through the cheaper 12 gauge wire vs running 10 gauge for the 110.

I run 2000 watts off a power 3-way, on a cheap 220v hydro digi timer.
I'd never run 2000 watts of 110 from a cheap timer.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

They use to drill the same holes when you got cable or satellite so no worries about the holes


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Man it really is super easy , I could walk you through it over the phone if you had trouble. I agree with Heisen I would just use a spade bit and run it through. Then puddy em back up or pull off some trim and drill behind it.


I honestly might just do that to be safe, my original plan was just to duck tape it along the ceiling but I'm worried it might just cause problems, I'm best off doing it right the first time!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Can't be too careful, that's for sure.
> Marijuana has made me the DIY guy I am today.
> 
> Running 220 volt is cheaper as well.
> ...


Lower the gauge thicker the wire


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 17, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Looking good you growing mainly indoors?


I gotta couple outdoors as well..  
Got decent weather for another week, gonna be an awesome harvest.


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Lower the gauge thicker the wire


I know that. 
You can run a higher wattage on a thinner wire by doubling the voltage.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm just gunna try and learn this over a few weeks watch tons of videos and learn all the basics by the time my new genetics get here and I get my new light and bigger tent or remodel the room I should know enough to handle this the right way without killing myself or anyone else lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I know that.
> You can run a higher wattage on a thinner wire by doubling the voltage.


yes see that's makes no sense to me all the more reason I might as well learn thus shit now lol! plus it's a good trade to have!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I know that.
> You can run a higher wattage on a thinner wire by doubling the voltage.


Sorry , didn't mean to sound like a prick


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

The simple mechanics of it is a lot easier than understanding it! Lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 17, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Sorry , didn't mean to sound like a prick


It's all good. 
I'm not that sensitive.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's all good.
> I'm not that sensitive.


Me neither, old age has made me a lover not a fighter! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 17, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm just gunna try and learn this over a few weeks watch tons of videos and learn all the basics by the time my new genetics get here and I get my new light and bigger tent or remodel the room I should know enough to handle this the right way without killing myself or anyone else lol


Just make sure to never touch two wires at the same time. I used to watch my uncle's wiring up light fixtures and stuff and be touching hot wires and im like how you doing that without getting electrocuted. As long as your on wood floors , have rubber soles you can touch a live wire, just dont touch the other live wire ,or ground, or neutral. You'd be like a bird on a powerline. But don't go touching live wires, period!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Oct 17, 2018)

I would buy this https://www.amazon.com/Hydro-Crunch-4-Light-Controller-Timer/dp/B072FLBVMP/ref=asc_df_B072FLBVMP/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=229436034656&hvpos=1o1&hvnetw=g&hvrand=3757794900396371365&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9002244&hvtargid=pla-383112113693&psc=1

and 2 x these 630w https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-Grow-CMH-630W-CDM-Grow-Light-FIxture-replace-400W-600W-1000W-Light-KIT/112578870008?hash=item1a36393af8:g:EBAAAOSwwylZytYK:rk:41:pf:0

sure its a $500 investment but you can run on 1 of the 120v lines. You can even run 3 if you choose to.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Just make sure to never touch two wires at the same time. I used to watch my uncle's wiring up light fixtures and stuff and be touching hot wires and im like how you doing that without getting electrocuted. As long as your on wood floors , have rubber soles you can touch a live wire, just dont touch the other live wire ,or ground, or neutral. You'd be like a bird on a powerline. But don't go touching live wires, period!


He has another breaker at the meter that turns off the house.he should be able to wire that shit up in an hr.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 18, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Someone asked how the Golden Nuggets were doing. So I drug em out of the tent to get some natural light shots.
> Day 58.. they have a sweet berry fragrance with a bit of chem, fuel in there.View attachment 4217384View attachment 4217385View attachment 4217386
> Can't wait to try these, hoping for 3 oz of greasy bud.


thanks for going to all that effort i really appreciate it. they look pretty nice. just flipped mine to 12/12 today so hopefully they come out just as nice as yours


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes see that's makes no sense to me all the more reason I might as well learn thus shit now lol! plus it's a good trade to have!


A quick lesson in electricity:

Watts=amps x volts or put differently, amps=watts / volts

Wire thickness (gauge of wire) is determined by amps:
10 gauge wire is good for ~30 amps
12 gauge for ~20 amps
14 gauge for ~15 amps
There is more to wire size like length of the wire (longer runs need larger wire), multi-strand vs solid wire, etc., but for today's lesson this should cover it.

Now using the above information, imagine running 2200 watts of lights. On 110 volts that would be 20 amps (2200 watts / 110 volts = 20 amps). You would need at least 12 gauge wire for this.

Now use the same 2200 watts on 220 volts. 2200 watts / 220 volts = 10 amps. See there, you only need 14 gauge (or less actually - say 16 gauge).

Look at any electrical appliance (blender, vacuum, saw, etc) and it should have a tag or stamping that states how many amps it draws. Take your a/c for example and say it draws 9 amps. Assuming it operates on 110 volts, that would make it 990 watts.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 18, 2018)

This is my favourite Texas butter so far


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 18, 2018)

5 Texas butters on the right got yesterday 3 indica, 2 sativa.... might have to do some pinching in a couple of weeks... they smell like burnt garlic/ripe banana. Took cuts of each pheno so let’s see if I get a keeper.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 18, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> A quick lesson in electricity:
> 
> Watts=amps x volts or put differently, amps=watts / volts
> 
> ...


I believe you should only run your load at 80% of the rated 20 amp breaker. You should shoot for 16 amp max on a 20 amp circuit if memory serves me, been a while.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 18, 2018)

2easy said:


> thanks for going to all that effort i really appreciate it. they look pretty nice. just flipped mine to 12/12 today so hopefully they come out just as nice as yours


No problem, gives me a chance to show off. I hope they lean Golden Goat heavy, I love me some trippy weed. Good luck with yours man.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I appreciate all the help guys I'll let yall know exactly what I decide to do! I'm actually doing this bc I got some new strains coming soon! so I'll keep everyone updated on how everything goes! thank you guys a ton it was truly helpful!!!!


@greenthumb here is another thought. Keep things small for a year.Save money for a year and build something nice in your new place.All of your equipment should state the amount of amps. Just make sure you don't exceed 75% load on any circuit.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 18, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @greenthumb here is another thought. Keep things small for a year.Save money for a year and build something nice in your new place.All of your equipment should state the amount of amps. Just make sure you don't exceed 75% load on any circuit.


Yeah,my thoughts too.or a cob/led for him.it's not his house,he's moving out in a year and he doesnt have much experience with electical.makes me pucker a little thinking about someone who has little experience taking a panel cover off.especially not knowing what's behind it or how well/shitty the wiring inside is.if it's a rat's nest of wires back there,it would be easy to have a short when you turn the power back on at the outside breaker.not knocking manufactured homes,but quality work is not usually what they are known for.also,if that's an older home,chances are,that's only got a 100amp service running to the panel.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 18, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher looking very kind. 40 days flowering under a Timber Vs is a 3x3 tent. View attachment 4217277 View attachment 4217280
> View attachment 4217299


I dropped half a dozen of those two days ago, I am feeling pretty good about that, thanks to you! Nice stuff.


Big Green Thumb said:


> A quick lesson in electricity:
> 
> Watts=amps x volts or put differently, amps=watts / volts
> 
> ...


That’s very nice of you to take the time to write all of that out. All that stuff is in my head, but I am too impatient, selfish and lazy to write it out most of the time. Thanks for being a better person than me.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 18, 2018)

So has anyone ran full moon fever to finish?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2018)

Cowboycookies tester #2
 
Had to pull this and the other pheno today due to needing the space. She stinks, absolutely reeks of shitty onions with chem undertones. The other one is eye watering too...its offensive but good, can't wait to see how they smoke.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 18, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's some serious light.
> 
> I typically run my Nanolux 1000 watt HPS DE at a 5x5 coverage per light. The outer edges suffer a bit, so I'm always rotating my plants around.


Yeah in summer i cut back to two hps , much easier for me to cool right now, it's like 20-30F everyday here, it already snowed.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 18, 2018)

What if you partition off the 5x9 into two sections with some panda film and ran 12/12 on opposing schedules. Run a 1000 and a 315 on each side or something.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 18, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> This is my favourite Texas butter so farView attachment 4217416


BRIX! that's a really nice plant.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 18, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Cowboycookies tester #2
> View attachment 4217508
> Had to pull this and the other pheno today due to needing the space. She stinks, absolutely reeks of shitty onions with chem undertones. The other one is eye watering too...its offensive but good, can't wait to see how they smoke.


i am heartbroken that plant did not get to finish. it looks like it had huge potential. did you get cuts to run her again?


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 18, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> So has anyone ran full moon fever to finish?


Getting there day 59, buds feel like there gonna be rock hard. Smells of sweet anise and chemy fuel..


Everything in the tent is clouding up really nice. Looking like I'm only gonna get 1.5 to 2 oz per plant but should be some decent smoke.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2018)

Some crappy cell shots of the last Sundae Stallions and 1 Eagle Scout before chop.

Eagle Scout 

Sundae Stallion #3 lowers. This one will get a second round
 
Lowers of the non keeper Sudae Stallion #1


I tried to get shots of the whole plant but this cell doesn't take the greatest pics.

Hope everyone's havin good day.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 18, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Getting there day 59, buds feel like there gonna be rock hard. Smells of sweet anise and chemy fuel..View attachment 4217538
> View attachment 4217539View attachment 4217540
> 
> Everything in the tent is clouding up really nice. Looking like I'm only gonna get 1.5 to 2 oz per plant but should be some decent smoke.View attachment 4217543


How many days are you now in the tent?


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some crappy cell shots of the last Sundae Stallions and 1 Eagle Scout before chop.
> 
> Eagle Scout View attachment 4217544
> 
> ...


looks great, tang. i especially like the eagle scout.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 18, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Everything in the tent is clouding up really nice. Looking like I'm only gonna get 1.5 to 2 oz per plant but should be some decent smoke.View attachment 4217543


Looks really nice, thanks for sharing!! Definitely eyeing those for next run.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> looks great, tang. i especially like the eagle scout.


Thank you. I sent over a few uncured samples to a close friend and she liked it a lot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 18, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> This is my favourite Texas butter so farView attachment 4217416


Hopefully your Texas Butter turns out better than mine did. 

I got 6 females out of a pack and grew them outdoors this year. Growth was vigorous and there were no insect problems whatsoever. 
There was occasional PM on fan leaves & a little bud rot, but it was minimal -- especially considering how cold and wet it was in Sept. 

My problem with TB was lack of frost & aroma. 
They reminded me of high CBD plants, except my Half & Half were superior in every way. (Cookie Wreck x Harlequin) 
Go figure.

On the bright side, bodega bubblegum was great outside. (inside too) 
I heard Indiana Bubblegum was susceptible to PM, but mine did as well as any of the other strains. Maybe it was the stardawg influence. 

I'm planning to make hash with the outdoor crop, which makes trimming much less of a pain. (Got plenty of top shelf herb from the indoor run.) 

Right now I am processing a batch that has been slowly bag dried and is crispy enough for the buds to easily snap off the big stems. Then twist off the tips of sugar leaves & drop em in the jar. 

Basically, everything with frost stays put. 

EZ-PZ


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 18, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> How many days are you now in the tent?


59


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hopefully your Texas Butter turns out better than mine did.
> 
> I got 6 females out of a pack and grew them outdoors this year. Growth was vigorous and there were no insect problems whatsoever.
> There was occasional PM on fan leaves & a little bud rot, but it was minimal -- especially considering how cold and wet it was in Sept.
> ...


Nice yeah I can’t find much info on it, the sativa ones look like they about to stretch like crazy, definately agree if it’s frosty I’ll keep it around for another run.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 18, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> 59


Mine are coming down tomorrow 64 days.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some crappy cell shots of the last Sundae Stallions and 1 Eagle Scout before chop.
> 
> Eagle Scout View attachment 4217544
> 
> ...


 Holy Smokes! Great job @Tangerine_


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hopefully your Texas Butter turns out better than mine did.
> 
> I got 6 females out of a pack and grew them outdoors this year. Growth was vigorous and there were no insect problems whatsoever.
> There was occasional PM on fan leaves & a little bud rot, but it was minimal -- especially considering how cold and wet it was in Sept.
> ...



That Sagarmatha skunk can mix in a ton of variation. Here is some Texas Butter being grown by my friend Randon in Michigan


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

anyone here a professional with spider mites??? I been fighting them a while and I think there almost beaten just looking for some second opinions pics in the kink below!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/spider-mites-are-they-gone.978105/


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 18, 2018)

Great job @numberfour , good photo too! I'm sorry your weren't able to take it longer but thanks for running them.







*Cowboy Cookies Genetic Makeup:*
Chem D – 47%
Girl Scout Cookies – 25%
Chem 4 – 25%
Affy – 3%


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone here a professional with spider mites??? I been fighting them a while and I think there almost beaten just looking for some second opinions pics in the kink below!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/spider-mites-are-they-gone.978105/


Not an expert but I got rid of spider mites using only neem oil. I had to dip all clones/small plants 3-4x a week and spray bigger plants same amount for like 6wks. They were gone after 3-4wks but i kept routine for extra couple wks. Not fun but I had to save my shit as it was only source of income at the time.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 18, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Here ya go.this is stupid easy


I wasnt gonna post on here anymore. But I seen all this electric talk stuff. 14 Aug wire is not good for 30 Amps. Whoever told you that @Heisengrow is wrong. I am a master electrician. With master license in 4 different states. 14awg wire is only good for 15amps. You need to run 125% of what your rates for. So a 20 Amp breaker really should only have a load of 15 amps. Plus you have to consider how long of a run the wire is. Bc you get voltage drop. Plus voltage drop causes more amperage draw. @Greenthumbs256 you need #12awg wire. With you running any type of length I would go with #10 lang wire. Will help with voltage drop. Run 1 40 amp breaker if you have enough room in your service to pull 40 more amps. Run a 3 conductor number 10 or 12 Awg wire. That's two hits and neutral. You should pull a ground but it's not needed by code. Bc a house has what's called a bonded neutral. Which in the panel your neutral is bonded to the ground. Run your wire outta the box to a standard 220/240v plug then go from there and plug stuff in. I'monly commenting bc I dont want someones house to burn down.

If you add up how many amps you're gonna draw multiply that by 125% and that's what size breaker you need.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt gonna post on here anymore. But I seen all this electric talk stuff. 14 Aug wire is not good for 30 Amps. Whoever told you that @Heisengrow is wrong. I am a master electrician. With master license in 4 different states. 14awg wire is only good for 15amps. You need to run 125% of what your rates for. So a 20 Amp breaker really should only have a load of 15 amps. Plus you have to consider how long of a run the wire is. Bc you get voltage drop. Plus voltage drop causes more amperage draw. @Greenthumbs256 you need #12awg wire. With you running any type of length I would go with #10 lang wire. Will help with voltage drop. Run 1 40 amp breaker if you have enough room in your service to pull 40 more amps. Run a 3 conductor number 10 or 12 Awg wire. That's two hits and neutral. You should pull a ground but it's not needed by code. Bc a house has what's called a bonded neutral. Which in the panel your neutral is bonded to the ground. Run your wire outta the box to a standard 220/240v plug then go from there and plug stuff in. I'monly commenting bc I dont want someones house to burn down.
> 
> If you add up how many amps you're gonna draw multiply that by 125% and that's what size breaker you need.
> 
> View attachment 4217725


Thanks for mentioning me at the bottom bro.

In all seriousness very kind fo you guys to be giving advice whether some faults or not you took the time and even some videos.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt gonna post on here anymore. But I seen all this electric talk stuff. 14 Aug wire is not good for 30 Amps. Whoever told you that @Heisengrow is wrong. I am a master electrician. With master license in 4 different states. 14awg wire is only good for 15amps. You need to run 125% of what your rates for. So a 20 Amp breaker really should only have a load of 15 amps. Plus you have to consider how long of a run the wire is. Bc you get voltage drop. Plus voltage drop causes more amperage draw. @Greenthumbs256 you need #12awg wire. With you running any type of length I would go with #10 lang wire. Will help with voltage drop. Run 1 40 amp breaker if you have enough room in your service to pull 40 more amps. Run a 3 conductor number 10 or 12 Awg wire. That's two hits and neutral. You should pull a ground but it's not needed by code. Bc a house has what's called a bonded neutral. Which in the panel your neutral is bonded to the ground. Run your wire outta the box to a standard 220/240v plug then go from there and plug stuff in. I'monly commenting bc I dont want someones house to burn down.
> 
> If you add up how many amps you're gonna draw multiply that by 125% and that's what size breaker you need.
> 
> View attachment 4217725


honslty that all doesn't make a lot of sense to me! thank you for trying tho! I do have a question! I'm basically not going to touch anything that's already hooked up, but instead to to make easy just going to get a 20amp breaker plug it in and run the regular plug to the room and just add 1 1k hps to that, that way nothing else gets touched(since it all works fine for over a year) and it don't really have to learn too much execpt a safe way to run a single wire!

but my question is what gage wire are u recommending I use? for 20 amp fuse one plug running a 1k hps!

I feel that is the simplest route without having to basically get an electricians degree or something lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

this way I don't have to worry about anything else just a simple run a wire on a 20 and hook up a single hps it's simple I don't have worry or stress about the other light, fan,ac, all that good stuff bc they are obviously doing fine been running over a year without any hick ups,"knock on wood"


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thanks for mentioning me at the bottom bro.
> 
> In all seriousness very kind fo you guys to be giving advice whether some faults or not you took the time and even some videos.


I 100% agree the help I've received here is absolutely phenomenal! I truly appreciate you guys taking the time to write all this and the video by @Heisenbubble thank you all! it has really cleared some things up for me! unfortunately some it I just don't understand but that's ok! I don't need to know how a car runs as long as I can fix it you know! lol but sorry for blowing this thread up for the ppl that come here for pics I apologize for that!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wasnt gonna post on here anymore. But I seen all this electric talk stuff. 14 Aug wire is not good for 30 Amps. Whoever told you that @Heisengrow is wrong. I am a master electrician. With master license in 4 different states. 14awg wire is only good for 15amps. You need to run 125% of what your rates for. So a 20 Amp breaker really should only have a load of 15 amps. Plus you have to consider how long of a run the wire is. Bc you get voltage drop. Plus voltage drop causes more amperage draw. @Greenthumbs256 you need #12awg wire. With you running any type of length I would go with #10 lang wire. Will help with voltage drop. Run 1 40 amp breaker if you have enough room in your service to pull 40 more amps. Run a 3 conductor number 10 or 12 Awg wire. That's two hits and neutral. You should pull a ground but it's not needed by code. Bc a house has what's called a bonded neutral. Which in the panel your neutral is bonded to the ground. Run your wire outta the box to a standard 220/240v plug then go from there and plug stuff in. I'monly commenting bc I dont want someones house to burn down.
> 
> If you add up how many amps you're gonna draw multiply that by 125% and that's what size breaker you need.
> 
> View attachment 4217725


Your right.im not an electrician I just remembered when I ran the breakers what wire I was having to use.the yellow was 20 amp and orange was 30 amp.
I ran mostly 12/2 for 20 amp and a couple of the orange for 30 amp going to the chillers.its been a while since i ran all that wire.
His neutral is already bonded to the box from the pole.the bar copper is earth ground.i wouldnt run any ballast around water without it.
I drove a seperate ground rod into the ground and bonded my sub panel breaker ground to that also.
I have a seperate 220v box that has no neutral wire at all.just two hots and an earth ground.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but my question is what gage wire are u recommending I use? for 20 amp fuse one plug running a 1k hps!


Use 12 ga for a 20 amp circuit.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some crappy cell shots of the last Sundae Stallions and 1 Eagle Scout before chop.
> 
> Eagle Scout View attachment 4217544
> 
> ...


These all look like the Stardawg keepers from the 2011-2013 years.
Why are people hating again?
Beautiful buds @Tangerine_ 
Sometimes I enjoy a boutique plant in my grow. One that may only yield an ounce but takes your breath away from the beauty. I see that your Eagle Scout is bright green. Wow....


----------



## boybelue (Oct 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not an expert but I got rid of spider mites using only neem oil. I had to dip all clones/small plants 3-4x a week and spray bigger plants same amount for like 6wks. They were gone after 3-4wks but i kept routine for extra couple wks. Not fun but I had to save my shit as it was only source of income at the time.


I keep at least 2 bottles of safers insect killing soap on hand for spider mites. Where I live out here in the sticks insects are a huge PITA , basically need a contamination room to scrub an shit or you'll discover something has made its way in yo shit. I use safers for spider mites , Monterey Garden Insect Spray or Captain Jacks Deadbug for thrips, Bonide Pyrethrin Garden Insect Spray for Aphids and i spray neem oil just for the hell of it/ prevention.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone here a professional with spider mites??? I been fighting them a while and I think there almost beaten just looking for some second opinions pics in the kink below!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/spider-mites-are-they-gone.978105/


You need this shit for real when spider mites show up. Preventing them is easy with this beast. Also irradicates the fuckers.
Hudson commercial atomizer.
Money is no object if you are preventing the loss of your crop.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 18, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Thanks for mentioning me at the bottom bro.
> 
> In all seriousness very kind fo you guys to be giving advice whether some faults or not you took the time and even some videos.


I'm not sure what you're talking about. I didnt read all through the posts. Once I seen the video and saying use 14awg wire I commented whatever page that was on. I didnt read anymore posts. Or paged after that. So if you gave him advice I didnt see. Jus like I didnt read anymore from this post you posted till where ever the thread is now. I unfollowed and only see what you replied man. If you gave him info to help right on man.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. I didnt read all through the posts. Once I seen the video and saying use 14awg wire I commented whatever page that was on. I didnt read anymore posts. Or paged after that. So if you gave him advice I didnt see. Jus like I didnt read anymore from this post you posted till where ever the thread is now. I unfollowed and only see what you replied man. If you gave him info to help right on man.


I think he was talking about the 40 Amps in the diagram


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> You need this shit for real when spider mites show up. Preventing them is easy with this beast. Also irradicates the fuckers.
> Hudson commercial atomizer.
> Money is no object if you are preventing the loss of your crop.View attachment 4217805


although it looks cool, 200 dollars for a spray bottle is way out of my range! even once i expand I still can't see that being a necessity when I have 3 other sprayers, they aren't atomizers but still! we're talking 2 grow rooms, they can easily be drenched in about 20 min!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. I didnt read all through the posts. Once I seen the video and saying use 14awg wire I commented whatever page that was on. I didnt read anymore posts. Or paged after that. So if you gave him advice I didnt see. Jus like I didnt read anymore from this post you posted till where ever the thread is now. I unfollowed and only see what you replied man. If you gave him info to help right on man.


don't unfollow man were bringing this thread back... kinda, lol it takes not talking about gps to bring everyone together! lmfao


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> don't unfollow man were bringing this thread back... kinda, lol it takes not talking about gps to bring everyone together! lmfao


I dont blame him really.i get why he left.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 18, 2018)

tatonka said:


> These all look like the Stardawg keepers from the 2011-2013 years.
> Why are people hating again?
> Beautiful buds @Tangerine_
> Sometimes I enjoy a boutique plant in my grow. One that may only yield an ounce but takes your breath away from the beauty. I see that your Eagle Scout is bright green. Wow....


Thank you. Yield is at the lower end of my checklist too. The Eagle Scout started to darken a bit and take on deep purples, copper, and browns but its hard to tell because my cell (that I cant seem to part with) is really only good for macro shots. 
Back to using a digital now and the pics are much more true to life.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm not sure what you're talking about. I didnt read all through the posts. Once I seen the video and saying use 14awg wire I commented whatever page that was on. I didnt read anymore posts. Or paged after that. So if you gave him advice I didnt see. Jus like I didnt read anymore from this post you posted till where ever the thread is now. I unfollowed and only see what you replied man. If you gave him info to help right on man.


My first sentence was a joke based on the picture of the google search. Looking at the bottom 8 gauge should be a good hint  The rest you didn't need to read any posts.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2018)

I just harvested two Deputies, a Maverick, Pig Whistle, Purple Mt Majesty and a Blizzard Bush. Great production off all. Pig Whistle turned purple and is incredIncr. Deputy gives off the most insane scent after grinding and taste incredible. PMM is insane all the way around. All in all a win win outdoors with Greenpoint.Could have pushed a few more longer, bod rot scared me off.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2018)

Deputy nug


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 18, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone here a professional with spider mites??? I been fighting them a while and I think there almost beaten just looking for some second opinions pics in the kink below!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/spider-mites-are-they-gone.978105/


Forbid 4F will wipe them bastards out.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2018)

Pig Whistle nug


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

have u guys ever seen coconut powder turn into this....


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 19, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Head deep into the hills, area I’m in is surrounded by gold medal trout waters.


Sounds like heaven


----------



## Cold$moke (Oct 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The best thing to do is make friends with a carpenter, lol. My best friend back in Illinois was a kick ass carpenter and was always able to hook me up on the down low. He showed me how to run extra circuits and what amps to go with etc.
> 
> Again the other way is do as someone suggested and tell the electrician you're running powerful computers so you need 220/240 or tell them you got a big as lathe or planer you plan on installing, lol.


This,
I'm just a journeyman in another trade and I dont claim to be a sparky

But I ran my own 100 amp sub box to my room

Hooking up to the main power from the street was the scariest part!.......I dont recommend it!
But with careful reading and planning 3 times

And running through the plan 10 times 

You won't kill yourself. But if for one fraction of a second you doubt ANYTHING , stop !!!

a fire is not worth a grow OP EVER!


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 19, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just harvested two Deputies, a Maverick, Pig Whistle, Purple Mt Majesty and a Blizzard Bush. Great production off all. Pig Whistle turned purple and is incredIncr. Deputy gives off the most insane scent after grinding and taste incredible. PMM is insane all the way around. All in all a win win outdoors with Greenpoint.Could have pushed a few more longer, bod rot scared me off.[/QUOTE
> 
> The Deputy has become my fav wake and bake. The sample bud I got from the GH is amazing and a couple steps above the plant I grew indoor. I will be chopping soon...got a mess to clean up with the predator mites release about a month ago, F'n corn grit everywhere.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 19, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i am heartbroken that plant did not get to finish. it looks like it had huge potential. did you get cuts to run her again?


You and me both but it happens from time to time. Loads of potential, left a few sites and shes gone back into reveg with the other pheno.



Gu~ said:


> Great job @numberfour , good photo too! I'm sorry your weren't able to take it longer but thanks for running them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I should have both phenos revegged and in my new year run.

Cheers for the grow / photo credit, out of 4 seed banks using my pics you're so far the only one to do so.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> have u guys ever seen coconut powder turn into this....
> 
> View attachment 4217926


It looks almost like canned pears lol.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 19, 2018)

Somehow or another I posted the reply wrong so here are the pics again..
Deputy


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Feel for you miss
> My best mate lost his daughter at 3 years old
> She would have been 19 this year
> Still is raw and hurts us all but we bounce off each other
> Xxx


 Lost a 23yr old son to suicide 10yrs ago to the day, no greater pain exists, you just never know when something is going to unleash all the emotions... "Gardening" saved a little of my sanity...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lost a 23yr old son to suicide 10yrs ago to the day, no greater pain exists, you just never know when something is going to unleash all the emotions... "Gardening" saved a little of my sanity...


There is no reply.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 19, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> What if you partition off the 5x9 into two sections with some panda film and ran 12/12 on opposing schedules. Run a 1000 and a 315 on each side or something.


Basically what I am doing right now, 2-315cmh & 600hps alternating times to keep the wires cool and the room warm without wasting power on a heater, been working great... Turned off the T5s in clone/seedling area trying a few QB LEDs I like what I see so far, little nerve racking going away from my hps habit lol...


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Some crappy cell shots of the last Sundae Stallions and 1 Eagle Scout before chop.
> 
> Eagle Scout View attachment 4217544
> 
> ...


Looks great! Wish Someone with good photo skills could put on a quickie photography class (hint Lubda) I truly stink at bud/plant photos! I take hundreds of construction photos annually but zero close ups, sorry to ramble a little baked today


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Basically what I am doing right now, 2-315cmh & 600hps alternating times to keep the wires cool and the room warm without wasting power on a heater, been working great... Turned off the T5s in clone/seedling area trying a few QB LEDs I like what I see so far, little nerve racking going away from my hps habit lol...


A lot easier than nicotine! Done both. Quit both. Never looked back.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

CMH still tempts me!


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> CMH still tempts me!


i am still tempted to get a de 630 for winter grows and use the QBs the rest of the year. could use the heat during the winter


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone here a professional with spider mites??? I been fighting them a while and I think there almost beaten just looking for some second opinions pics in the kink below!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/spider-mites-are-they-gone.978105/



Not a pro, but I know this stuff absolutely works and will not have a reoccurrence. Well, at least I didn’t, nor did a friend that i gave some to.
It only takes about a 1/2 ounce mixed to 3 gallons of water. Actually maybe 1mil to a gallon, or less would work.
Be very careful with this shit....it’s deadly. You wanna wear a mask, wrap a towel around your face or something. Definitely do not wanna breath this shit. Keep any animals away as well.
Oh, and obviously spray it only on the veg plants.
It starts to work immediately and will kill all the mites in minutes....the will NOT return to that plant.
It’s definitely the nuclear option.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

question. i ordered online an auction pack, had to use debit to have mastercard. agreed to 6 shipping, 3 for "processing"?". Got a receipt email that is talking about an international charge to my credit card? I was under the impression i was supporting a US biz...please advise...


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> question. i ordered online an auction pack, had to use debit to have mastercard. agreed to 6 shipping, 3 for "processing"?". Got a receipt email that is talking about an international charge to my credit card? I was under the impression i was supporting a US biz...please advise...


Better get a new card and cancel that previous one before you get hit by a bunch of fraudulent charges.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 19, 2018)

Pebble Pusher testers @ ~7 weeks:

HUGE yields on this one:







Lime zest, gas and earthy funk:







Balanced Stardawg and FPOG:


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> question. i ordered online an auction pack, had to use debit to have mastercard. agreed to 6 shipping, 3 for "processing"?". Got a receipt email that is talking about an international charge to my credit card? I was under the impression i was supporting a US biz...please advise...


Howdy @whisperer57,

I am located here in Denver Colorado, but the card processor is located in the UK and often uses Asian banks to process payments. Cannabis and cards don't quite mix domestically and these are the necessary hoops we are made to jump through. I always recommend the cash option if you are able as there are no fees, and often you'll get a prepaid shipping label to send your payment in.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 19, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Pebble Pusher testers @ ~7 weeks:
> 
> HUGE yields on this one:
> 
> ...



Great job @suthrngrwr , I'm glad you're liking the yield on those.

You and @LubdaNugs both reporting a ton of LIME in these girls, great yield and excellent resin production.

Hey @LubdaNugs after a week or so of curing, what are your final thoughts on the Pebble Pushers?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2018)

I miss the cash discount. 

And the 'rollitup' discount. 
And the 'insta' discount. 
And free shipping. 
And my $10 nugget balance. 
And good auctions. 

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great job @suthrngrwr , I'm glad you're liking the yield on those.
> 
> You and @LubdaNugs both reporting a ton of LIME in these girls, great yield and excellent resin production.
> 
> Hey @LubdaNugs after a week or so of curing, what are your final thoughts on the Pebble Pushers?


Yields are fantastic on all the phenotypes found (4 unique phenos). 2 of the phenos are looking to go 70 to 75 days -- no complaints here because the yield should be HUGE. All plants pictured were grown and flowered in a 1 gallon cloth pot, coco coir. I'm guessing right around 3 ounces for the shorter plants, with the plant from the first picture closer to a QP. If my predictions are accurate, I'll be one happy farmer!


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy @whisperer57,
> 
> I am located here in Denver Colorado, but the card processor is located in the UK and often uses Asian banks to process payments. Cannabis and cards don't quite mix domestically and these are the necessary hoops we are made to jump through. I always recommend the cash option if you are able as there are no fees, and often you'll get a prepaid shipping label to send your payment in.


ok, shows they added 3.17 and its on hold at bank...the beans are Eagle Scout, they called out to me on the auction....


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy @whisperer57,
> 
> I am located here in Denver Colorado, but the card processor is located in the UK and often uses Asian banks to process payments. Cannabis and cards don't quite mix domestically and these are the necessary hoops we are made to jump through. I always recommend the cash option if you are able as there are no fees, and often you'll get a prepaid shipping label to send your payment in.


Naw you ended that a while back.you use to allow us to print the label and send the cash than you would mail the seeds.you ended that and went up on your shipping cost.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 19, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> My first sentence was a joke based on the picture of the google search. Looking at the bottom 8 gauge should be a good hint  The rest you didn't need to read any posts.


Lol yeah I get it now lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> ok, shows they added 3.17 and its on hold at bank...the beans are Eagle Scout, they called out to me on the auction....


I have made several orders using a credit card in the past and I was charged an international fee as well. No additional charges on my card for the 5 or more orders I used my card on. I have switched to crypto payments in fear of my card getting hacked after hearing of others' experiences in this thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lost a 23yr old son to suicide 10yrs ago to the day, no greater pain exists, you just never know when something is going to unleash all the emotions... "Gardening" saved a little of my sanity...


You and yours are in my heart today. I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> question. i ordered online an auction pack, had to use debit to have mastercard. agreed to 6 shipping, 3 for "processing"?". Got a receipt email that is talking about an international charge to my credit card? I was under the impression i was supporting a US biz...please advise...


I would NOT use a debit card. I would try to cancel transaction. If it is hijacked funds will come directly from your account.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I miss the cash discount.
> 
> And the 'rollitup' discount.
> And the 'insta' discount.
> ...


I can auction you some of my packs. Lmao


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> CMH still tempts me!


Honestly cannot vouch for the CMH route yet it's my first full run with them, had to mix a 600hps few days ago to maintain warmth without adding a heater, working great, sure wish I had a heat exchanger, but it's a shoestring operation at best lol, bought the 315cmhs off craigslist for $50 each including Phillips bulbs they only had one run on them, was a sweet deal....I can say the OBS blew up with just the cmhs grew into the vertical bare bulbs two different times overnight, plants are very bushy..


----------



## tatonka (Oct 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Honestly cannot vouch for the CMH route yet it's my first full run with them, had to mix a 600hps few days ago to maintain warmth without adding a heater, working great, sure wish I had a heat exchanger, but it's a shoestring operation at best lol, bought the 315cmhs off craigslist for $50 each including Phillips bulbs they only had one run on them, was a sweet deal....I can say the OBS blew up with just the cmhs grew into the vertical bare bulbs two different times overnight, plants are very bushy..


Cmh vertical is the Cats meow


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 19, 2018)

hillbill said:


> A lot easier than nicotine! Done both. Quit both. Never looked back.


I been a lifetime user of Copenhagen I tried quitting last New Years by 10 a.m. I was vomiting, headache and surely thought I would die if I continued, I folded I have utter respect for those with the nads too quit cold turkey, I didn't think I was that weak...


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Naw you ended that a while back.you use to allow us to print the label and send the cash than you would mail the seeds.you ended that and went up on your shipping cost.





CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I would NOT use a debit card. I would try to cancel transaction. If it is hijacked funds will come directly from your account.


well shit man, i just wanted some seeds... why would greenpoint put me in this position? how often does this happen? I cant afford to get ripped...holy crap...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> well shit man, i just wanted some seeds... why would greenpoint put me in this position? how often does this happen? I cant afford to get ripped...holy crap...


Have you done the verifying your transaction bit where you have to talk to "amy" or some shit and give them all your info over the phone?


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Have you done the verifying your transaction bit where you have to talk to "amy" or some shit and give them all your info over the phone?


no, called bank, they want $35 to stop transaction


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> no, called bank, they want $35 to stop transaction


im going to have to go close my account...wow...thanks gu?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> im going to have to go close my account...wow...thanks gu?


hold up.. if you didnt call and verify over the phone u might b ok.. Is this your main debit card? like paycheck/checking/savings debit card?

Is your order all the way processed? if so just hope for the best and tell your bank your card was lost so they send you new one.. If your order isnt all the way processed just ask Gu to cancel your order 4 u


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> hold up.. if you didnt call and verify over the phone u might b ok.. Is this your main debit card? like paycheck/checking/savings debit card?
> 
> Is your order all the way processed? if so just hope for the best and tell your bank your card was lost so they send you new one.. If your order isnt all the way processed just ask Gu to cancel your order 4 u


yeah, the first customer service was nuts, i called back, she authorized that purchase, then closed my card after, so im paid and on we go...this was a one pack trial to see how things went....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> yeah, the first customer service was nuts, i called back, she authorized that purchase, then closed my card after, so im paid and on we go...this was a one pack trial to see how things went....


good bro.. I just had my card compromised and my shit got charged from here to London (coincidence?? that just happens to be where Gu said the processor is located ).. luckily it was credit and they were able to just cancel/deny the charges.. Im glad u were able to dodge that shit.. Hope u find some gold in dem beans.. Good luck!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> im going to have to go close my account...wow...thanks gu?


Well what seed pack did you order. I have done over a dozen cash transactions thru GU alone. You are welcome to PM me and i will tell you how i do it.Credit card processing oversea's suck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> yeah, the first customer service was nuts, i called back, she authorized that purchase, then closed my card after, so im paid and on we go...this was a one pack trial to see how things went....


Welcome to the "Wild West".


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 19, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Lost a 23yr old son to suicide 10yrs ago to the day, no greater pain exists, you just never know when something is going to unleash all the emotions... "Gardening" saved a little of my sanity...


I'm sure today is a hard day. I hope you can find some things to make you smile


----------



## 420nstargazer (Oct 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> good bro.. I just had my card compromised and my shit got charged from here to London (coincidence?? that just happens to be where Gu said the processor is located ).. luckily it was credit and they were able to just cancel/deny the charges.. Im glad u were able to dodge that shit.. Hope u find some gold in dem beans.. Good luck!


I love how this little guy ............ pops up every time you talk about the payofix disaster. Too funny!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2018)

It's easy to put two $20 bills in between 3 sheets of copy paper, insert into addressed envelope, and drop it in a collection box. Costs less than 50 cents for a stamp.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

I actually sent 40 bucks cash through mail without any issues as well!! it is a chance but it's better than chancing your cc with over seas charges and a bunch of Arabs spending your money on tires so they can ride on two wheels lmfao! I still Dont get why they do thats


----------



## SFnone (Oct 19, 2018)

I only ordered from gps using a credit card a few times- that was before the current processor- I can't remember what the old one was, but it was good- i tried once when they changed it, and they wanted all kinds of info, and refused to process the purchase without me taking a phone call- I just sent cash and it worked out fine.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I actually sent 40 bucks cash through mail without any issues as well!! it is a chance but it's better than chancing your cc with over seas charges and a bunch of Arabs spending your money on tires so they can ride on two wheels lmfao! I still Dont get why they do thats


The issue is people have no patience,They want instant payment and there stuff to be shipped the next day with a tracking number.Ive never had a problem mailing cash anywhere or receiving cash.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

I have sent cash to Peak Seeds BC, The Dank Team, Greenpoint and Great Lakes Genetics without issue.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The issue is people have no patience,They want instant payment and there stuff to be shipped the next day with a tracking number.Ive never had a problem mailing cash anywhere or receiving cash.


Never had a problem receiving cash! Agreed!


----------



## SFnone (Oct 19, 2018)

the dank team... I almost forgot all about them! they are good... but kind of being drowned out by the other banks...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It's easy to put two $20 bills in between 3 sheets of copy paper, insert into addressed envelope, and drop it in a collection box. Costs less than 50 cents for a stamp.
> 
> View attachment 4218095


Thats how I do it!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> The issue is people have no patience,They want instant payment and there stuff to be shipped the next day with a tracking number.Ive never had a problem mailing cash anywhere or receiving cash.


I've actually never mailed cash before ever... I honestly was worried if it would get to where I sent it!


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well what seed pack did you order. I have done over a dozen cash transactions thru GU alone. You are welcome to PM me and i will tell you how i do it.Credit card processing oversea's suck.


again, I had no idea this was going overseas, a year ago i couldnt get shit without bitcoins and herbies wouldnt take cards and life sucked. lotta clones off a few seeds. then i found some resellers on facebook, and groups, and they were taking paypal and cards, cashapp and some of those apps. Im not sure why anyone would jeopardize their customers by sending card info overseas, especially after a breach? . AGAIN...i had no idea, said they take mastercard so i ordered. OBVIOUSLY, I wish i had sent cash, but I was charged a $3 "processing" fee...idk...too many people selling seeds to have these issues. Guess I got too lacadaisical in my interactions of a monetary nature...i will now buckle down, circle the wagons and protect the family fortune...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've actually never mailed cash before ever... I honestly was worried if it would get to where I sent it!


Just to give you an idea of how many I've sent through the mail, I bought a 50 count pk of white security envelopes back during the summer and minus a couple I f'd up and maybe one or two i might have used for something else ( but don't think i have) I just just filled out my last one to GPS.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> again, I had no idea this was going overseas, a year ago i couldnt get shit without bitcoins and herbies wouldnt take cards and life sucked. lotta clones off a few seeds. then i found some resellers on facebook, and groups, and they were taking paypal and cards, cashapp and some of those apps. Im not sure why anyone would jeopardize their customers by sending card info overseas, especially after a breach? . AGAIN...i had no idea, said they take mastercard so i ordered. OBVIOUSLY, I wish i had sent cash, but I was charged a $3 "processing" fee...idk...too many people selling seeds to have these issues. Guess I got too lacadaisical in my interactions of a monetary nature...i will now buckle down, circle the wagons and protect the family fortune...


I honestly have used GPS cc before without a ton of issues! so it isn't a guarantee that some arabs will have ur card but some ppl on here have had those issues without any help in fixing it! that doesn't mean it will happen to yours mine went through fine without any issues!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

Ive used a cc with GPS 3 times and no issues other than having to call my bank and approve the transactions!!! other than that no issues, so good luck man


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> again, I had no idea this was going overseas, a year ago i couldnt get shit without bitcoins and herbies wouldnt take cards and life sucked. lotta clones off a few seeds. then i found some resellers on facebook, and groups, and they were taking paypal and cards, cashapp and some of those apps. Im not sure why anyone would jeopardize their customers by sending card info overseas, especially after a breach? . AGAIN...i had no idea, said they take mastercard so i ordered. OBVIOUSLY, I wish i had sent cash, but I was charged a $3 "processing" fee...idk...too many people selling seeds to have these issues. Guess I got too lacadaisical in my interactions of a monetary nature...i will now buckle down, circle the wagons and protect the family fortune...


 Ask any greenpoint issues questions on this thread. A lot of knowledgeable folks on this tread will be glad to help. There are US seed banks taking paypal but that actually comes with risk. You started with drama so you will fit right in. You didn't say what seed pack you bought.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Ask any greenpoint issues questions on this thread. A lot of knowledgeable folks on this tread will be glad to help. There are US seed banks taking paypal but that actually comes with risk. You started with drama so you will fit right in. You didn't say what seed pack you bought.


oh yes lol this is the drama thread but it's been kinda mellow the last few days, but he did just miss a big time fight here lol, the thread was almost shut down!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

I actually picked up a prepaid card from the dollar store for online purchases, that way they can't get no more than you put on there. Has worked fine for me, but honestly I feel like cash or card really don't matter to me, lotta times I send cash because its cheaper and if I need em quick iIl use the card.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

i dont think i would have an issue sending cash less than 100 or so. Im not in a legal state, everything is just a little more underground. Mich votes on full legal in a few weeks, when i go to town, its in Mich. Do dispensaries in legal states have seeds from breeders for sale?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

cash is always king!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> i dont think i would have an issue sending cash less than 100 or so. Im not in a legal state, everything is just a little more underground. Mich votes on full legal in a few weeks, when i go to town, its in Mich. Do dispensaries in legal states have seeds from breeders for sale?


I've never been to legal state but have heard most dispensarys have shit stock for clones and seeds but that don't mean that all do!


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

I got eagle scout...at auction.......was $27 or some such, so theres not a huge risk for cash. asian triads trading my debit numbers on the dark web isnt on my bucket list. i lean toward indicas


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 19, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just harvested two Deputies, a Maverick, Pig Whistle, Purple Mt Majesty and a Blizzard Bush. Great production off all. Pig Whistle turned purple and is incredIncr. Deputy gives off the most insane scent after grinding and taste incredible. PMM is insane all the way around. All in all a win win outdoors with Greenpoint.Could have pushed a few more longer, bod rot scared me off.


How is the maverick ?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> I got eagle scout...at auction.......was $27 or some such, so theres not a huge risk for cash. asian triads trading my debit numbers on the dark web isnt on my bucket list. i lean toward indicas


yea man just send cash!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> I got eagle scout...at auction.......was $27 or some such, so theres not a huge risk for cash. asian triads trading my debit numbers on the dark web isnt on my bucket list. i lean toward indicas


Someone just posted some pic of Eagle scout @ Tangerine i think.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

I've heard sending it priority but idk never done it!!! hell I wouldn't be surprised of gu might even do a money order under certain circumstances! but idk I can't speak for the guy just saying I would think he might under the right circumstances!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Someone just posted some pic of Eagle scout @ Tangerine i think.


yea she did about 1 or 2 pages back a beautiful pic


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've heard sending it priority but idk never done it!!! hell I wouldn't be surprised of gu might even do a money order under certain circumstances! but idk I can't speak for the guy just saying I would think he might under the right circumstances!


If it more than a 100. Priority with traking 7 dollars for peace of mind


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> well shit man, i just wanted some seeds... why would greenpoint put me in this position? how often does this happen? I cant afford to get ripped...holy crap...


U won't get ripped if u cancel ur card right now....its a pain in arse but the safe option now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> If it more than a 100. Priority with traking 7 dollars for peace of mind


That's the only way I send any cash now.. Cash comes up missing from seedbanks on a somewhat regular basis.. My first (and only) order with TDT "never made it". Mail people are people too.. some are good/honest.. some are lying POS who know what PO boxes get cash deliveries.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2018)

Banks in Australia are gd...they.see the attempted fraud transaction and stop the purchase going through...dunno why banks in usa can't do this


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> U won't get ripped if u cancel ur card right now....its a pain in arse but the safe option now.


yeah i had to, the second rep i talked kinda laughed, but she okayed this purchase, then cancelled it and sent a new card in a total of 5 minutes, not ideal, but im ok with the outcome if i get my order.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Banks in Australia are gd...they.see the attempted fraud transaction and stop the purchase going through...dunno why banks in usa can't do this


my cc caught it and put a block on the card and txtd me about the fraud.. most ccs have fraud protection and I think debit cards to a certain extent also. If it was my only card, or a card I had recurring phone/insurance etc. payments it would have been a pain in the ass waiting a week for the new one. If it was a card I made regular online purchases with idk if they would have caught it as quick.. First 4-5 charges attempted were online clothing and walmart and shit.. last one was $1500 for "consulting" in London..  payofix



I got this card specifically for gps and had made a handful of purchases with them before an issue shortly after my last buy.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> my cc caught it and put a block on the card and txtd me about the fraud.. most ccs have fraud protection and I think debit cards to a certain extent also. If it was my only card, or a card I had recurring phone/insurance etc. payments it would have been a pain in the ass waiting a week for the new one. If it was a card I made regular online purchases with idk if they would have caught it as quick.. First 4-5 charges attempted were online clothing and walmart and shit.. last one was $1500 for "consulting" in London..  payofix
> 
> 
> 
> I got this card specifically for gps and had made a handful of purchases with them before an issue shortly after my last buy.


Seems like your personality really fits your avatar. I got to tell ya man many pages back you responded to that guy telling him it was a one time charge for the crochless undies for his mother. I almost fell of my chair laughing. Man that sounds like something old Kojak would say.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Seems like your personality really fits your avatar. I got to tell ya man many pages back you responded to that guy telling him it was a one time charge for the crochless undies for his mother. I almost fell of my chair laughing. Man that sounds like something old Kojak would say.


It was her birthday baby... Had to get her something special


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Seems like your personality really fits your avatar. I got to tell ya man many pages back you responded to that guy telling him it was a one time charge for the crochless undies for his mother. I almost fell of my chair laughing. Man that sounds like something old Kojak would say.


Ol' Telly's the man. I love those old shows. I watch ME TV all the time, has all the old shows from late 50's to the 70's.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Ol' Telly's the man. I love those old shows. I watch ME TV all the time, has all the old shows from late 50's to the 70's.


I grew up watching reruns of a lot of those old shows on Nick at Night (if anyone remembers that), I'm 34 now. I have a buddy who is about 15 years older than me and he always gives me a hard time saying "you're too young to remember..." And I'm like:


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I grew up watching reruns of a lot of those old shows on Nick at Night (if anyone remembers that), I'm 34 now. I have a buddy who is about 15 years older than me and he always gives me a hard time saying "you're too young to remember..." And I'm like:
> View attachment 4218166


Nick at Night was a history lesson... My Three Sons, Donna Reed, Father Knows Best, holy crap so many crazy gems of yore.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

Love MeTv Rifleman is my favorite.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 19, 2018)

Cali cannon. 45ish days.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nick and Night was a history lesson... My Three Sons, Donna Reed, Dather Knows Best, holy crap so many crazy gems of yore.


Yep. Dobie Gillis, The Twilight Zone, Alfred Hitchcock Presents...takes me back a few years.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 19, 2018)

My little 3x3 is chunking up real nice !!
Mostly greenpoint gear. 4 plants 45ish days into flower. Looks like its gonna be about a pound. Lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Love MeTv Rifleman is my favorite.







gets me every time.. true badass


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 19, 2018)

there are still people paying with cards that aren't prepaid? RIP

don't do it...


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man that sounds like something old Kojak would say.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Love MeTv Rifleman is my favorite.


I just wish they had some new episodes, I'm sure there's gotta be more they dont have. Seems like I've seen all the ones they play a hundred times , know em by heart!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> gets me every time.. true badass


You know he played professional football, basketball, and baseball?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know he played professional football, basketball, and baseball?


Doris Day kicked his butt.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Doris Day kicked his butt.


Dang I wanna see that , it's got a lot of the old greats. James is the shit in the Maverick!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 19, 2018)

This deputy is starting to smell like sweet berries, I've got high hopes for this one. I'll toss some night shots in here too. This is day 39 of flower.

Deputy day shot
 

Night shot
 

Here is some shots of the hibernates too, not sure which one I'm gonna keep yet

#5 pheno

 

#6 pheno

 

#7 pheno

 

5 and 6 have pretty similar stucture, but the bud development is pretty different. I'm not a big fan of how #7 grew, it was lanky as shit in veg, not so good on the side branching, but it's sticky as fuck so we'll see how it goes


----------



## Sebud (Oct 19, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> This deputy is starting to smell like sweet berries, I've got high hopes for this one. I'll toss some night shots in here too. This is day 39 of flower.
> 
> Deputy day shot
> View attachment 4218296
> ...


Seven looks yummy would enjoy a top shot of it as well


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Seven looks yummy would enjoy a top shot of it as well


what's up with u and top pics lol?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 19, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Seven looks yummy would enjoy a top shot of it as well


I'll try to get one tomorrow


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Oil from a Sundance Kid...and a broken branch of Raindance.

Made up a vape cartridge, has me feeling pretty relaxed and ready for bed.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Oil from a Sundance Kid...and a broken branch of Raindance.
> 
> Made up a vape cartridge, has me feeling pretty relaxed and ready for bed.
> 
> ...


what method did u use?


----------



## macsnax (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Oil from a Sundance Kid...and a broken branch of Raindance.
> 
> Made up a vape cartridge, has me feeling pretty relaxed and ready for bed.
> 
> ...


What was your method of extraction?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what method did u use?





macsnax said:


> What was your method of extraction?


I used pentane. Similar process to butane, but pentane is liquid at room temperature and boils at around 97° F. I built a two jar system, one jar with solvent + oil, second jar for solvent recovery, copper tubing connects them. Jar #1 goes in a bucket and boiling water is added, second jar goes in a bucket of ice water. Solvent boils off jar #1 into jar #2 leaving the oil behind.

You can see what I based mine on and what I did in this thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/oilxgreen.972204/


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I used pentane. Similar process to butane, but pentane is liquid at room temperature and boils at around 97° F. I built a two jar system, one jar with solvent + oil, second jar for solvent recovery, copper tubing connects them. Jar #1 goes in a bucket and boiling water is added, second jar goes in a bucket of ice water. Solvent boils off jar #1 into jar #2 leaving the oil behind.
> 
> You can see what I based mine on and what I did in this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oilxgreen.972204/



Like this?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 4218355


That's what I modeled mine after. I took a different approach with the tubing and condenser coil, but yes.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 19, 2018)

Got my attention. I know you can by these rigs for 150 - 200.00. 

Very interesting.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 19, 2018)

How much dry herb did it take to create the oil you got?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> How much dry herb did it take to create what you got?


I don't know, I didn't weigh anything. If I had to guess, maybe a few ounces, mostly bud...could've been more.

Edit: 

You can't tell from the pic, but that's roughly 50 ml of purged oil.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 19, 2018)

I can dig it. 
Gonna try out myself.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I can dig it.
> Gonna try out myself.


Cool, good luck. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out. Had some kinks to work out, but my diy rig worked pretty well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2018)

Just buy a 12 pack of padded manilla envelopes and send your money order in those and ship for $3.50 with tracking. Send Gu the tracking and you're good to go.

My first purchase from GPS I sent MO in regular envelope with stamp and several pieces of paper so you couldn't see the MO and that shit got cashed in CO but not by GPS. Instead of pure rasp kush I got boomtown. Gu could have told me to fly a kite but he at least sent me something.

I had 6"x9" size so if you get smaller ones the price might be less than $3.50.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I used pentane. Similar process to butane, but pentane is liquid at room temperature and boils at around 97° F. I built a two jar system, one jar with solvent + oil, second jar for solvent recovery, copper tubing connects them. Jar #1 goes in a bucket and boiling water is added, second jar goes in a bucket of ice water. Solvent boils off jar #1 into jar #2 leaving the oil behind.
> 
> You can see what I based mine on and what I did in this thread.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oilxgreen.972204/


Very cool, so is your oil mixed up for vape juice in that pic? Or is that how you recovered it?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 20, 2018)

This pheno of Texas butter has the most colour so far


Be bit more to look at in 3 weeks or so


----------



## madininagyal (Oct 20, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> unfortunately I can't that would have been my first choice but considering they would probably call the cops that isn't in my best interest!


Maybe look for led?? Same intensity but less comsuption could be a good solution for you


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just buy a 12 pack of padded manilla envelopes and send your money order in those and ship for $3.50 with tracking. Send Gu the tracking and you're good to go.
> 
> My first purchase from GPS I sent MO in regular envelope with stamp and several pieces of paper so you couldn't see the MO and that shit got cashed in CO but not by GPS. Instead of pure rasp kush I got boomtown. Gu could have told me to fly a kite but he at least sent me something.
> 
> I had 6"x9" size so if you get smaller ones the price might be less than $3.50.


Wow! I've really been lucky, knock on wood! I've been on a genetic buying crusade for the last yr and have sent money everywhere, even overseas in the plain white security envelopes. One time I sent one tracked in a tan padded mailer overseas and it took forever, thought I lost it but it made it. Found out it was due to bad weather.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Very cool, so is your oil mixed up for vape juice in that pic? Or is that how you recovered it?


What you see in the pic is straight oil after the solvent had been purged. For the vape cartridges I'm trying out the Wax Liquidizer line of products, they seem to work well to make the oil a bit less viscous.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 20, 2018)

Best I could get of that #7 pheno. It's a tight fit and I can't see my phone screen when I'm snapping a pic

 

 
Not sure why my phone decides to make all of the pics besides these look like there under hps or something. This is pretty close to what it actually looks like. 

If anyone is curious everything is under 6 4000k 2ft Samsung f strips and a hlg 185-1400.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Talking about sending cash I have never had issues either but I sure was worried in the early 90's. I was living in Germany working for the Army, I was asked and agreed to go to dessert shield with the unit I was assigned. When I was over there my parents 30th anniversary was coming up. I was living with a German girlfriend and she had access to all my funds bank books mac cards etcetera in case I died she would be OK financially and there wasn't anything I could do with it in the dessert. So I asked her to send my parents $2,000 and tell them in the card this is for the cruise they always wanted to go on. Next time I talk with her I find out she did it. Bought the card, went to my american bank on base, took out the $2K and sent it in the card. Thankfully it arrived to my Mom in a few days but I was sweating it.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 20, 2018)

i think my goose is cooked in this photo contest.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> What you see in the pic is straight oil after the solvent had been purged. For the vape cartridges I'm trying out the Wax Liquidizer line of products, they seem to work well to make the oil a bit less viscous.


Ok gotcha, I've used wax liquidizer, it worked pretty good for me.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i think my goose is cooked in this photo contest.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> That's what I modeled mine after. I took a different approach with the tubing and condenser coil, but yes.


Can you do it with rosin?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 20, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> How much dry herb did it take to create the oil you got?


Actually, you get more product $ wise than flower. Nothing is getting wasted. I use Ethanol with a "oil extract" apparatus. I am gonna make one of these. Much easier process.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Can you do it with rosin?


Im sure you could, but I'm not sure why you'd want to. 

My goal is making vape cartridges, if that's what you are looking to do and you have or can make rosin, then just mix the rosin with a Liquidizer of your choosing. Easy peasy.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Banks in Australia are gd...they.see the attempted fraud transaction and stop the purchase going through...dunno why banks in usa can't do this


I think a lot really depends on the transaction. I had the scammers try to hit my card 3 days ago. But they tried a transaction at walmart which is not a normal transaction for someone based in australia and it was blocked. Transaction failed and my card was automatically cancelled.

Had i have been a US customer they may not have picked it up so easily


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i think my goose is cooked in this photo contest.


it's been a very close race tho bro hell of a job!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2018)

Is dry sift easier/better than bubble hash? 

I've got a fair amount of decent bud that I'm planning to use for concentrates but don't have experience with anything other than cannabutter. 

Looks like dry sift is made by grinding up the weed then screening by size. 

For bubble I was just gonna decarb on cookie sheets then run it through the bags a couple of times. (with ice water + agitation) 

The goal is to end up with something good enough to dab. Doesn't have to be full melt, but minimal char would be nice. 

Am I on the right track? 
All advice is welcome because I'm clueless about this stuff.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 20, 2018)

Don't decarb unless you're gonna eat it. It destroys the terps


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is dry sift easier/better than bubble hash?
> 
> I've got a fair amount of decent bud that I'm planning to use for concentrates but don't have experience with anything other than cannabutter.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't decarb the weed before making bubble, no point if you're going to smoke or vaporize it. I've made full melt bubble a couple times, really depends on the plant imo i make it the same way every time and sometimes it's not full melt.
Keep the whole process as cold as you can (I like making it in winter) less agitation is better and store the hash in a cool low humid environment to preserve terps.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is dry sift easier/better than bubble hash?
> 
> I've got a fair amount of decent bud that I'm planning to use for concentrates but don't have experience with anything other than cannabutter.
> 
> ...


If never ran dry sift from buds but grinding it sounds like you would get a bit of contaminates in the end. Check out what socaljoe is doing or look into an alcohol wash. You can always buy or build a rosin press if you don't mind spending some money.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> If never ran dry sift from buds but grinding it sounds like you would get a bit of contaminates in the end. Check out what socaljoe is doing or look into an alcohol wash. You can always buy or build a rosin press if you don't mind spending some money.


I've heard about pressing rosin but don't know anything about it. 

Some folks were even talking about using hair straighteners with parchment paper.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard about pressing rosin but don't know anything about it.
> 
> Some folks were even talking about using hair straighteners with parchment paper.


the hair straighter is for buds! works the same way as a heat press! and it does work! but it's on a very low scale!


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 20, 2018)

Ice water hash helps keep contamination by dirt and plant particles low... whereas dry sift theres a lot more chances of contamination


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 20, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Best I could get of that #7 pheno. It's a tight fit and I can't see my phone screen when I'm snapping a pic
> 
> View attachment 4218518
> 
> ...


Great grow @Bongsmoke420 you really did The Deputy proper. I'm glad you're getting a lot of sweet strawberry stank. Just in time for a quick cure to share with friends and family during thanksgiving!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 20, 2018)

Gotta check my last outdoor plant. It's a chinook haze and the fans have turned black. 
Not purple -- black. 

She's getting chopped if I see any amber trics or there's more bud rot.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> I think a lot really depends on the transaction. I had the scammers try to hit my card 3 days ago. But they tried a transaction at walmart which is not a normal transaction for someone based in australia and it was blocked. Transaction failed and my card was automatically cancelled.
> 
> Had i have been a US customer they may not have picked it up so easily


walmart.com?


----------



## Sebud (Oct 20, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Best I could get of that #7 pheno. It's a tight fit and I can't see my phone screen when I'm snapping a pic
> 
> View attachment 4218518
> 
> ...


Not quite the sugar coating the others have but still a nice looking plant good job on the grow


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 20, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Not quite the sugar coating the others have but still a nice looking plant good job on the grow


Yeah the night shot makes it look better than it is lmao. Thanks


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 20, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great grow @Bongsmoke420 you really did The Deputy proper. I'm glad you're getting a lot of sweet strawberry stank. Just in time for a quick cure to share with friends and family during thanksgiving!


I don't know why but everything about this quote has me rolling.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is dry sift easier/better than bubble hash?
> 
> I've got a fair amount of decent bud that I'm planning to use for concentrates but don't have experience with anything other than cannabutter.
> 
> ...


You can collect a lot of dry sift by just using a trim bin or a trim tray. Or any mesh screen really. You don't need to grind anything. Just collect what falls off from trimming or bouncing buds on the screen. I smoke this on joints, bowls, bong rips, etc... For something to dab, rosin and quick wash iso are pretty easy techs to follow.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is dry sift easier/better than bubble hash?
> 
> I've got a fair amount of decent bud that I'm planning to use for concentrates but don't have experience with anything other than cannabutter.
> 
> ...


I do "dry sift" with Ethanol. You can buy a gal of Ethanol for around 25.00. Do the "quick wash" technique. A gal does a lot of flower or hash. After cured, go right in a Dab rig. No "purging" necessary.


----------



## Turpman (Oct 20, 2018)

Made 2 purchases the other day. Greenpoint seeds. Payed with a credit card. Second transaction went through. First was on hold till I called, now seems to be rejected by payofix. Now they want me to send an EMT. I smell a scam. Anyone have advice. I’m in the great white north.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> walmart.com?


Not sure bank teller just said walmart.
I went in wondering why i couldnt deposit funds on my card at the atm


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> Not sure bank teller just said walmart.
> I went in wondering why i couldnt deposit funds on my card at the atm


@Gu~ I know people (myself included) really appreciated the convenience of using cc.. but this is multiple people who have had their cc compromised after buying from you in the just the past few weeks. Im glad most ppl havent been going thru too much, but shits not cool bruh.. I know it doesnt seem to really matter much to you because you're still getting your $$, but Im sure you can figure out an alternative payment processor.. or just take cash/MO.. Shut the shit down until u can figure something else out.. I could see this really being a helluva inconvenience for someone if their fraud protection doesnt catch it

nothing personal.. Im not hating, Im just stating baby


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @Gu~ I know people (myself included) really appreciated the convenience of using cc.. but this is multiple people who have had their cc compromised after buying from you in the just the past few weeks. Im glad most ppl havent been going thru too much, but shits not cool bruh.. I know it doesnt seem to really matter much to you because you're still getting your $$, but Im sure you can figure out an alternative payment processor.. or just take cash/MO.. Shut the shit down until u can figure something else out.. I could see this really being a helluva inconvenience for someone if their fraud protection doesnt catch it
> 
> nothing personal.. Im not hating, Im just stating baby


I second that motion . I felt bad for @whisper57 he or she was pissed and i don't blame them.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Im sure you could, but I'm not sure why you'd want to.
> 
> My goal is making vape cartridges, if that's what you are looking to do and you have or can make rosin, then just mix the rosin with a Liquidizer of your choosing. Easy peasy.


I want to to put in my vape for using on the go. Hate carting rosin around and much easier to have in a cartridge for the pen. Just did some research and all I need is that liquidizer


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I want to to put in my vape for using on the go. Hate carting rosin around and much easier to have in a cartridge for the pen. Just did some research and all I need is that liquidizer


Yessir. You don't have to go through all the trouble I did.  Good luck.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 20, 2018)

You can buy straight terps to thin it out too if you don't like the extra shit that's in the liquidizer


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yessir. You don't have to go through all the trouble I did.  Good luck.



Hey Joe, do you use pentane, also, is it reusable after straining it back into another jar?

Thanks


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

If anyone is interested, I have absolutely been loving my Vaporesso NRG SE kit and would highly recommend it. You can load thick stuff like rosin or wax without having to use wax liquidizer or terps or anything to thin it out.

I load 2 grams of straight rosin into it and it hits bigger than dabbing with a bong. 

It only cost $30 for a Swag kit. Sometimes I burn through coils quickly, which are about $3.50 to replace. But this thing is the best weed contraption I have found in years.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

I've been interested in doing the vape pens but I have no idea how to make them! and Imy in a non green state so I can't buy them to try em out and see if it's worth it!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Hey Joe, do you use pentane, also, is it reusable after straining it back into another jar?
> 
> Thanks


Yes and yes. The solvent recovery jar will have pure pentane in it after boiling off and collecting. You're essentially distilling it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

so guys if you could have 1 GPS strain to grow what would it be?

I'm torn between Sundance, and the Sunday driver!


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so guys if you could have 1 GPS strain to grow what would it be?
> 
> I'm torn between Sundance, and the Sunday driver!


I'm pretty partial to nonadatshit.it flowered pretty quick and was in and out of my flower room pretty fast.not sure the lineage but it had a nose that smelled like bullshit and lemons.I would definitely run it again.i paid cash so didnt have to track down my money in Uganda after the purchase so that was another plus


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

Turpman said:


> Made 2 purchases the other day. Greenpoint seeds. Payed with a credit card. Second transaction went through. First was on hold till I called, now seems to be rejected by payofix. Now they want me to send an EMT. I smell a scam. Anyone have advice. I’m in the great white north.


Call your issuing bank, tell them you lost your card and have them send you one with a new number.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been interested in doing the vape pens but I have no idea how to make them! and Imy in a non green state so I can't buy them to try em out and see if it's worth it!


There not going around nowhere in your area? They coming in here pretty heavy lately. Complete pens and cartridges whatever you need. Just been in the last mth or two but it's catching on here.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm pretty partial to nonadatshit.it flowered pretty quick and was in and out of my flower room pretty fast.not sure the lineage but it had a nose that smelled like bullshit and lemons.I would definitely run it again.i paid cash so didnt have to track down my money in Uganda after the purchase so that was another plus


well I gotta choose a free pack if I win this monthly so I can't just say no


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> I'm pretty partial to nonadatshit.it flowered pretty quick and was in and out of my flower room pretty fast.not sure the lineage but it had a nose that smelled like bullshit and lemons.I would definitely run it again.i paid cash so didnt have to track down my money in Uganda after the purchase so that was another plus


that shit has me rolling lmfao!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 20, 2018)

boybelue said:


> There not going around nowhere in your area? They coming in here pretty heavy lately. Complete pens and cartridges whatever you need. Just been in the last mth or two but it's catching on here.


I know one guy with them but dude wants 100 bucks a cartridge and I'm not paying that!


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 20, 2018)

lvtk @8.5 weeks. completely different plants. i wouldn't believe they're even the same strain if i didn't pop them myself.

lvtk #2. rock hard flowers. thick-stemmed plant. super sticky and smells of kushy fuel.







lvtk #1. this one is lemon skunk all the way. reeks of rotten lemons still. really sweet, too. you can see a few missing tops here where i had to get rid of rot.


----------



## Turpman (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Call your issuing bank, tell them you lost your card and have them send you one with a new number.


That doesn't help me get some seeds LOL. I have sent Greenpoint a message about sending cash.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

Turpman said:


> That doesn't help me get some seeds LOL. I have sent Greenpoint a message about sending cash.


No, but it'll help you avoid getting fraudulent charges. Cash is King.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 20, 2018)

Send cash. I sent cash in for prolly 4 orders. Got them all no problem. The 1 time I use debit card it gets 3-4 extra fraud charges. Shuda stuck with cash as I did the next time


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 20, 2018)

Turpman said:


> Made 2 purchases the other day. Greenpoint seeds. Payed with a credit card. Second transaction went through. First was on hold till I called, now seems to be rejected by payofix. Now they want me to send an EMT. I smell a scam. Anyone have advice. I’m in the great white north.


That has scam wrote all over it,only person that can send,or recieve an emt must have a canadian bank account


----------



## Turpman (Oct 20, 2018)

Cool thanks for the feedback. Hope I get an email tomorrow.


----------



## Turpman (Oct 20, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> That has scam wrote all over it,only person that can send,or recieve an emt must have a canadian bank account


Ya seems odd. I called my cc company and they said they hadn't refused any charges. Not sure why Green point deals with them.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 20, 2018)

Turpman said:


> Ya seems odd. I called my cc company and they said they hadn't refused any charges. Not sure why Green point deals with them.


Cuz they do do and everybody bout a dolla dolla bill yall


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 20, 2018)

Turpman said:


> Ya seems odd. I called my cc company and they said they hadn't refused any charges. Not sure why Green point deals with them.


Just send cash man,i've done it a number of times. Easy peezy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lvtk @8.5 weeks. completely different plants. i wouldn't believe they're even the same strain if i didn't pop them myself.
> 
> lvtk #2. rock hard flowers. thick-stemmed plant. super sticky and smells of kushy fuel.
> 
> ...


#2 looks very nice and #1 looks good too! Sad to hear about the mold issues with #1 sorry bro, I hope the remainder is top notch.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> lvtk @8.5 weeks. completely different plants. i wouldn't believe they're even the same strain if i didn't pop them myself.
> 
> lvtk #2. rock hard flowers. thick-stemmed plant. super sticky and smells of kushy fuel.
> 
> ...


how do you get rot indoors? does your grow tent not have an exhaust system?


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> how do you get rot indoors? does your grow tent not have an exhaust system?


Over 60 percent humidity in flower.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

Coupled with bad airflow, I've never seen anything mold at 60 with GOOD air circulation.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> I want to to put in my vape for using on the go. Hate carting rosin around and much easier to have in a cartridge for the pen. Just did some research and all I need is that liquidizer


Look up extract solutions. Makes your rosin thin enough to put in a cart. PEG free. just pg and a "natural emulsifier". Tastes better than ej mix(first mix I ever tried a few years ago) as well as any other thinner I have used with ANY peg in them. Wax liquidizer is another that is popular. iirc, it's decent just can't remember the ingredients right now. I mention the Extract Solutions because it's cheaper than connoseuir terps, or terpenes etc... and fucking works well.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Look up extract solutions. Makes your rosin thin enough to put in a cart. PEG free. just pg and a "natural emulsifier". Tastes better than ej mix(first mix I ever tried a few years ago) as well as any other thinner I have used with ANY peg in them. Wax liquidizer is another that is popular. iirc, it's decent just can't remember the ingredients right now. I mention the Extract Solutions because it's cheaper than connoseuir terps, or terpenes etc... and fucking works well.


Would you say the Extract Solutions is better than Wax Liquidizer? I went with WL, and it is working well for me. They don't share their recipe as they say it's a "proprietary blend of ingredients", but it does have pg, no mention of peg.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 20, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> how do you get rot indoors? does your grow tent not have an exhaust system?


i grow in a garage, it's a wet time of year and there are 25 gallons of water sitting and flooding in my 4x4 tent.
going through your posts tonight, every single one has a cock sucker ish tone to it? what has you down tonight? sit on uncle goats' knee and let's get you burped.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Would you say the Extract Solutions is better than Wax Liquidizer? I went with WL, and it is working well for me. They don't share their recipe as they say it's a "proprietary blend of ingredients", but it does have pg, no mention of peg.
> 
> I've tried a few carts by a buddy that makes his carts using it. It's certsinly better than any product with PEG in them. I went with extract solutions because he was already using WL and the headshop near me had the Extract Solutions 30ml "kit". Convinience didn't have to purchase anything else,just add rosin.
> Also, I wanted to see if I could make a better end product thsn he using my rosin tech, and thinner.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i grow in a garage, it's a wet time of year and there are 25 gallons of water sitting and flooding in my 4x4 tent.
> 
> going through your posts tonight, every single one has a cock sucker ish tone to it? what has you down tonight? sit on uncle goats' knee and let's get you burped.


It was a simple question, don't get butthurt because your getting bud rot indoors bro, it's not my fault.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

@CoB_nUt right on. I'm liking the Wax Liquidizer, but maybe I'll grab a bottle of Extract Solutions and give them a go head to head.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

Not sure why my response is in a quote.
My phone is acting janky.   
I no longer use the wick carts(pics are old)

I use ceramic wickless glass carts,much more flavorful.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> @CoB_nUt right on. I'm liking the Wax Liquidizer, but maybe I'll grab a bottle of Extract Solutions and give them a go head to head.


@socaljoe indeed bro, you'll like it if you like WL. I grab 60ml bottles now.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Not sure why my response is in a quote.
> My phone is acting janky. View attachment 4218932 View attachment 4218934
> I no longer use the wick carts(pics are old)
> View attachment 4218936
> ...


Looks good. Those dual ceramic heating element carts are badass.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

Yes they are, a lot of trial and error finding decent leak free carts.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

@socaljoe,I'm interested in that pentane system a sponsor has advertised here. Is the system you use similar to that? Couldn't quote the post where someone asked you about pentane and you responding.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @socaljoe,I'm interested in that pentane system a sponsor has advertised here. Is the system you use similar to that? Couldn't quote the post where someone asked you about pentane and you responding.


Yeah, I basically copied the general idea of the OilxGreen system. Didn't want to pay $200 for their rig when I could build my own for $30.


----------



## Heisengrow (Oct 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i grow in a garage, it's a wet time of year and there are 25 gallons of water sitting and flooding in my 4x4 tent.
> 
> going through your posts tonight, every single one has a cock sucker ish tone to it? what has you down tonight? sit on uncle goats' knee and let's get you burped.


Lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yeah, I basically copied the general idea of the OilxGreen system. Didn't want to pay $200 for their rig when I could build my own for $30.


lol that was what I wanted to do. there is a thread where someone did build their own and Oilx was trying to disuade.....well they were enlightening the diy'er of some inherent dangers in some of the materials they were using. I'm def' interested in the system you've built and how it's working.

Apologies to the thread for the last few posts....fuck it, a slight derail from the norm isn't too bad eh?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> lol that was what I wanted to do. there is a thread where someone did build their own and Oilx was trying to disuade.....well they were enlightening the diy'er of some inherent dangers in some of the materials they were using. I'm def' interested in the system you've built and how it's working.
> 
> Apologies to the thread for the last few posts....fuck it, a slight derail from the norm isn't too bad eh?


Yeah, that was me. On my first go I had used rtv silicone to seal my fittings, I didn't know silicone and pentane didn't play nice until he pointed it out. I fixed those issues before running it.

Derails are just the name of the game with this thread.

Edit:

As for how it's working...well, it's working, but I've got a couple of kinks to work out. Finding a way to get the jar lids to seal has been my biggest challenge as I need to be mindful of what material I use.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 20, 2018)

Ahhh well good, my memory is somewhat still in tact. Didn't know it was you.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 20, 2018)

Sky Dweller straight up pine-sol og scent. Gangly skinny branches out of control growth, hell half the buds are hanging upside down. Been a pain in the ass since the stretch, but I think she's gonna give out a shit load of nice nugs.
Waiting for her to really cloud up..she's close.
Tester bud... 
Deputy...same thing needs to cloud up a bit. Smells of sweet berries and fuel, such a nice wake and bake.

Gonna have my hands full if these all come on at once...wtf I already have a full plate now.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 20, 2018)

The tent is such a joy to deal with. Full Moon Fever at 61 days most everything is probably gonna go 70. 
Might get to throw one of the girls into the Oct photo contest.... now which one.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The tent is such a joy to deal with. Full Moon Fever at 61 days most everything is probably gonna go 70.View attachment 4218973
> Might get to throw one of the girls into the Oct photo contest.... now which one.


SD and FMF have unique looks but the Deputy is the frostiest! Hard to say!


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 21, 2018)

boybelue said:


> SD and FMF have unique looks but the Deputy is the frostiest! Hard to say!


Frosty usually takes the win it seems, well I've got 10 more days and a few more to pick from.. 
I absolutely love this plant...still have a half pack of seeds.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2018)

Hibernate #2
 
Rock hard buds from this pheno with a very chemical chem nose. Smokes well, little more going on flavour wise with a heavy sedated stone. Like what I see but shes not a keeper.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 21, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Hibernate #2
> View attachment 4219069
> Rock hard buds from this pheno with a very chemical chem nose. Smokes well, little more going on flavour wise with a heavy sedated stone. Like what I see but shes not a keeper.


Very nice beautiful pic, I need some of that in my life. Gonna pop half a pack next run and try to get a couple fems for the tent.
I have a hard time finding any bud that knocks me out, I hear good things about this one.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2018)

Received my nugsmasher Friday, makes some beautiful rosin haven't made any carts from the rosin yet only from the BHO I have made before but looking forward to trying it. Is the extract solutions thicker then the waxy liquidizer? That is all I have tried and it seems thin (runny) compared to the commercially bought carts?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great job @suthrngrwr , I'm glad you're liking the yield on those.
> 
> You and @LubdaNugs both reporting a ton of LIME in these girls, great yield and excellent resin production.
> 
> Hey @LubdaNugs after a week or so of curing, what are your final thoughts on the Pebble Pushers?


The Pebble pushers have had a couple weeks or so to cure, unfortunately I have had the mother of all colds. I’ll have been sick for the past two weeks. I just smoked some Pebble Pusher #1 and my impressions are as follows:

This was my Lime phenotype. The scent has held on through the cure. The smell is sweet lime zest with gas on the back end. It’s a very strong smell that takes over a space quickly.
The flavor is dominated by citrus/ limey zest, spice and gas.
The high is great. It is really easy to overtoke, but after 20 minutes or so it mellows out into euphoric bliss.
The yield was above average. The buds are rock hard, some of the densest nugs I’ve grown.
Overall I’d put this one in the top 5 of Greenpoint plants I’ve grown. I kept a clone and will grow this one again. I had three other phenotypes. If I had more space, I would have run #3 again. The other two weren’t keepers for me.
#1


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 21, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I don't know why but everything about this quote has me rolling.


Hahaha, thanks man but I got the Texas butter going @Gu~, @Badmofo529 got that nice looking deputy.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Received my nugsmasher Friday, makes some beautiful rosin haven't made any carts from the rosin yet only from the BHO I have made before but looking forward to trying it. Is the extract solutions thicker then the waxy liquidizer? That is all I have tried and it seems thin (runny) compared to the commercially bought carts?


i tried wax liquidizer, it is really harsh , i stopped smoking it because it was hurting my throat. i used some good quality rosin and mixed it using the directions.


----------



## growslut (Oct 21, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Received my nugsmasher Friday, makes some beautiful rosin haven't made any carts from the rosin yet only from the BHO I have made before but looking forward to trying it. Is the extract solutions thicker then the waxy liquidizer? That is all I have tried and it seems thin (runny) compared to the commercially bought carts?


Congrats on your Nugsmasher! I have been enjoying mine

You should definitely look into the Vaporesso NRG SE Swag Kit to load and smoke your rosin. You can load super-thick honey like substances that most vapes can't handle. No thinner needed. And the Swag kit comes with a mod so all you need to buy is a battery.

You know those assholes you see taking those insane vape hits that with crazy vapor clouds? Well, I guess I look like one of those assholes now when I rip the NRG. The tip was designed for tobacco products but can handle rosin. Its like having your own reloadable pen that hits harder and bigger than any store-bought vape pen on the market. 

Swag Kit: $30-$40
Battery: $10
Replaceble GT CCELL Coils: 3pack for $11
= The BIGGEST rips you have taken in your life. Pricless . . .


----------



## numberfour (Oct 21, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice beautiful pic, I need some of that in my life. Gonna pop half a pack next run and try to get a couple fems for the tent.
> I have a hard time finding any bud that knocks me out, I hear good things about this one.


Thanks its a very photogenic pheno. I popped 5 and got 2 females and will pop the rest of the pack next year. Its definitely a strain to knock you out, good luck on your hunt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2018)

The weekend auctions really suck.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've heard about pressing rosin but don't know anything about it.
> 
> Some folks were even talking about using hair straighteners with parchment paper.


I think I've gotten to this quote way too late. If you still have unanswered questions hit me up.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The weekend auctions really suck.


What would you like to see?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


maybe some kinda 2 pack sales? obviously the price would be more, just an idea!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 21, 2018)

Cookies n Chem "OGKB dom"

2nd run. First run gave me over a qp. I dusted her with a male I'm using on several females over in my chick u thread. Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai)

Shes very loud during veg n flower. Hang drying the nose went away. After about 14-15 days in jars. The nose is back with a vengeance. Looking forward to seeing what people find in the chuck with her. She has way above average trich production. Even under sides of her fans are covered.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


It wasn't the auction selection as much as the fact that everything was sold out. 
I don't have anything on my wish list right now. Maybe another pack of OBS.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 21, 2018)

Trimmed up a bit of outdoor Nightrider from a broken branch.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


Deez nuts...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Trimmed up a bit of outdoor Nightrider from a broken branch.
> 
> View attachment 4219366


how was the yield on that? I'm happy with taste of all of GPS but yield seems to lack big time on every strain? so I'm looking for one that's a decent yeilder!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your sisters ass


this dude.. lmfao I'm truly happy you haven't left this thread lmfao

edit: like for real man u bring a lot of laughter here!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta check my last outdoor plant. It's a chinook haze and the fans have turned black.
> Not purple -- black.
> 
> She's getting chopped if I see any amber trics or there's more bud rot.


My chinook all turned black as well first run I was away 4 days when I came back and seen them I thought something was wrong lol but it was great, every run after also turned black, the ice water from bubble bags turned deep purple..


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta check my last outdoor plant. It's a chinook haze and the fans have turned black.
> Not purple -- black.
> 
> She's getting chopped if I see any amber trics or there's more bud rot.


My chinook all turned black as well first run I was away 4 days when I came back and seen them I thought something was wrong lol but it was great, every run after also turned black, the ice water from bubble bags turned deep purple..


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 21, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've been interested in doing the vape pens but I have no idea how to make them! and Imy in a non green state so I can't buy them to try em out and see if it's worth it!


First tried a vape pen while visiting Las Vegas it was very handy/covert almost no odor I been trying to figure out how to reload with my meds without frying my lungs..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 21, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> First tried a vape pen while visiting Las Vegas it was very handy/covert almost no odor I been trying to figure out how to reload with my meds without frying my lungs..


Edibles are best for consistent dosing.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 21, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how was the yield on that? I'm happy with taste of all of GPS but yield seems to lack big time on every strain? so I'm looking for one that's a decent yeilder!


It's looking to be pretty decent. I haven't harvested the plant yet, that was from a broken branch. The pictured nug feels pretty dense.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 21, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> Your sisters ass


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 21, 2018)

lmfao I love you fuckers!


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 21, 2018)

I have yet to see the ghost town on the auctions. Been burning them up since i found them last week!


Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

yeah I still can't decide which fucking strain I want! I'm happy I won but I'm torn lmfao! decision, desisions I hope gu don't text and ask me for at least a week bc I have no idea what strain I want!

edit: I won first in the monthly for those that don't follow!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 22, 2018)

my golden nugget's coming along nicely


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 22, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yeah I still can't decide which fucking strain I want! I'm happy I won but I'm torn lmfao! decision, desisions I hope gu don't text and ask me for at least a week bc I have no idea what strain I want!
> 
> edit: I won first in the monthly for those that don't follow!


Does it come with an eyebrow?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


Multi pack auctions...like 3 discontinued strains etc


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Does it come with an eyebrow?


lmfao, I won first in GPS and unfortunately the bet was on the farm! now I have most likes at the farm but they operate on different set of rules and I'm guessing most my likes are coming from here and solely bc of the hate for heisen and not for the fact I have good pic! but the farm contest and eyebrows all come down to the first of the month!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 22, 2018)

For those interested:

So I go into my area a few nights ago, and noticed a slight hum coming from my ballast. So the next day I found a old battery powered radio to do the am radio test. That ballast was throwing RFI noise all the way down the goddamn block, I’m talking a full block away from my house. So I immediately went back and unplugged it, no more noise now.

( this was a cheap brand ballast from the A it lasted a year not continuous use).

I went to the store and bought a new ballast (not cheap this time) now I have no rfi noise coming from the ballasts at 1 foot away ( there is noise at under a foot nothing to worry about)

All ballasts give off some level of RFI. ( as does almost all electronic devices)


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

I would like to see Black Gold come out of retirement!


----------



## kds710 (Oct 22, 2018)

I wanna see Clearwater Kush make a come back, I wont sleep I regret not scooping those. And a Star Dawg bx to be regularly available


----------



## hillbill (Oct 22, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I would like to see Black Gold come out of retirement!


I do have 4 Black Gold F2s in veg though right now and more seeds. Happy day!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 22, 2018)

kds710 said:


> I wanna see Clearwater Kush make a come back, I wont sleep I regret not scooping those. And a Star Dawg bx to be regularly available


I still have a few of those left. The two I grew produced some of the best smoke I’ve ever had.


----------



## kds710 (Oct 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I still have a few of those left. The two I grew produced some of the best smoke I’ve ever had.View attachment 4219585


the clearwater? whatever that is looks killer


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Just got these as a B-Day present!!! I'll plant them one day... I have so many seeds that its not even funny...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4219589 Just got these as a B-Day present!!!View attachment 4219589 I'll plant them one day... I have so many seeds that its not even funny...


Has anyone ever grown these strains??? If so, what should I expect from them?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 22, 2018)

kds710 said:


> the clearwater? whatever that is looks killer


Yep, Clearwater is all about the flavor.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon. 

#2  

#2
 

# 3 
 

I'm gonna give #2 a second run.


Eagle Scout up next...


----------



## Cptn (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Has anyone ever grown these strains??? If so, what should I expect from them?


Nice pic of full moon fever by @slow drawl a few pages back Frank.
Here


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Nice pic of full moon fever by @slow drawl a few pages back Frank.
> Here


Thanks Cptn!!! Will check it out!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! Oooooooweeeee!!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Nice mids, just throw it away, the genetics are garbage.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice mids, just throw it away, the genetics are garbage.


I was thinking the same thing! 
That's the strain Heisen chopped early. 

Oops


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> View attachment 4219589 Just got these as a B-Day present!!!View attachment 4219589 I'll plant them one day... I have so many seeds that its not even funny...



swisha rolled tight got sprayed by Ike


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Man Tang I've gotta compliment ye, you grow all of yours out beautifully!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> swisha rolled tight got sprayed by Ike
> View attachment 4219724


I smoke so much weed, you would think that's what I was, cause you could break off a finger, roll it up and get a buzz!!! That's mine!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> swisha rolled tight got sprayed by Ike
> View attachment 4219724


I always thought it was sprayed down with ice, lol. Was thinking they were putting a little coke for the free base, smh. Great tune though, one of the few songs repping prime co phones.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always thought it was sprayed down with ice, lol. Was thinking they were putting a little coke for the free base, smh. Great tune though, one of the few songs repping prime co phones.


Who said that anyway? Its right on the tip of my tongue!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 22, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always thought it was sprayed down with ice, lol. Was thinking they were putting a little coke for the free base, smh. Great tune though, one of the few songs repping prime co phones.


I did too when it first came out I think I was in middle school or somethin "swisha rolled tight got sprayed by ice!".. Had a cousin come up from Louisianna who hipped me on it being about buddy named Ike who sprayed (painted) cars


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Who said that anyway? Its right on the tip of my tongue!!!


Lil Troy... Wanna be a baller... He's a rat...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 22, 2018)

Yup Lil Troy.....on the PSI paperwork....die slow rat basterd...H-Town foe' life!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Nice mids, just throw it away, the genetics are garbage.


  



Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> That's the strain Heisen chopped early.
> 
> Oops


For a tester pack I'd say they were definitely worth a look. In this case the mutant I nearly culled turned out to be winner.
 



boybelue said:


> Man Tang I've gotta compliment ye, you grow all of yours out beautifully!


Thank you. ​


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup Lil Troy.....on the PSI paperwork....die slow rat basterd...H-Town foe' life!


Thats right!!! All hail Brad Jordan ,aka Scarface!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> swisha rolled tight got sprayed by Ike
> View attachment 4219724


I hit the high way makin money the fly way. But theres gotta be a better way.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I hit the high way makin money the fly way. But theres gotta be a better way.


Better way yeeahhh! I think I was a junior or senior in high school. Everybody back in that day was rollin with that shit blastin! And I do mean everybody! Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I did too when it first came out I think I was in middle school or somethin "swisha rolled tight got sprayed by ice!".. Had a cousin come up from Louisianna who hipped me on it being about buddy named Ike who sprayed (painted) cars


I was in high school and I remember dreaming of them dank nugs in high times. Dreaming like "where the fuck you find weed like this? Its not brown and compressed?" 

Now I know where they got them bomb buds from... they grew 'em lmao


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> That's the strain Heisen chopped early.
> 
> Oops


Thats the one Heisen said was throwing to much lateral growth or branching, and I kept asking myself if that was really a bad thing. I mean you could always cut what you dont want or if you could get em to rival the central and lollipop pop em all where you had a shitload of tops, but Idk, I mean heisen knows his shit so it really left me wondering.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Great Job @Tangerine_
Looks like the yield will turn out very nicely. Great coloration, very very pretty herb.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Better way yeeahhh! I think I was a junior or senior in high school. Everybody back in that day was rollin with that shit blastin! And I do mean everybody! Lol


I was 24, recovering from a spinal injury, dating a callgirl and hanging out at the only heavily African-American club (me == whiteboy) in my area, which was, unfortunately, owned by some mickey-slipping rapist motherfuckers. I saved some underage girls from them one night and was nearly murdered with a hammer for my trouble. (No joke) Good times, Lil’ Troy, good times, still a bitch in my book. Inb4 cool story bro.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4219753
> 
> 
> For a tester pack I'd say they were definitely worth a look. In this case the mutant I nearly culled turned out to be winner.
> ...


Now I'm having second thoughts about deciding not to sprout a pack of cake n chem for the next rotation.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 22, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Better way yeeahhh! I think I was a junior or senior in high school. Everybody back in that day was rollin with that shit blastin! And I do mean everybody! Lol


Everywhere!!!


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 22, 2018)

I think Tang just sold Gu a bunch of sundae stallion packs


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 22, 2018)

What about doing a lottery? Sell a certain amount of spots for 5 or 10 bucks and use number randomizer to choose a number. Could do single packs, mulit packs, or selection of a set quantity of seeds (mix and match)


Gu~ said:


> What would you like to see?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 22, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I think Tang just sold Gu a bunch of sundae stallion packs


*It just happens to be on Reverse Auction Now*
https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

ianc4990 said:


> What about doing a lottery? Sell a certain amount of spots for 5 or 10 bucks and use number randomizer to choose a number. Could do single packs, mulit packs, or selection of a set quantity of seeds (mix and match)


Better hurry or I will beat you to it, @Gu~, I am building a site that does exactly that. 

That’s a raffle, not really a lottery. Credit should go to @blowincherrypie for that idea.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now I'm having second thoughts about deciding not to sprout a pack of cake n chem for the next rotation.


Whats the other choice?
Cake n Chem's a tester so maybe wait for some other reports to roll in before devoting a lot of space to look thru a whole pack. Or just throw a couple seeds down?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Whats the other choice?
> Cake n Chem's a tester so maybe wait for some other reports to roll in before devoting a lot of space to look throw a whole pack. Or just throw a couple seeds down?


isn't the sundae stallion a tester as well?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> isn't the sundae stallion a tester as well?


Yeah. There were a few (6 or so) released around the same time. The Cake n Chem, City Slicker and couple others came a couple months later.


Though I could be way off. I'm pretty torched right now


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Yeah. There were a few (6 or so) released around the same time. The Cake n Chem, City Slicker and couple others came a couple months later.
> 
> 
> Though I could be way off. I'm pretty torched right now


what strain out of all would u choose if u could only have one?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what strain out of all would u choose if u could only have one?


From whats available now?
Hold on, let me go have a look and see if my fav. is still up over there.


Edit: looks like Bandit Breath and TNT are no longer available 
Quite a few have been discontinued.

I'm not sure what you're looking for in a cross but lots of winners have been found in Cookies n Chem. I've got 4 of seedlings just about to enter veg (first 6 were all males).


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

@Tangerine_ pardon me if you stated this earlier, but how many Sundae Stallion did you grow to get that pheno? She looks stunning, as do all of the ladies you post.


----------



## klx (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Beautiful flowers, well done! 

Seems to me that good growers have zero problems finding keepers in GPS beans. Just sayin...


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

This dude is cheap. I was going to buy and try his seeds and his Copper Chem was in auction. Watched it go feom $118 to $33. Checkout and it kept denying my info. Spent 5 minutes re typing my i go knowing it was correct address and zip as well as card info and it just kept denying my purchase. Than the price went back up to $149. Won't even concider his stuff again.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> @Tangerine_ pardon me if you stated this earlier, but how many Sundae Stallion did you grow to get that pheno? She looks stunning, as do all of the ladies you post.


Thank you.
I started 6 seedlings. 100% germ but I lost one to our cat. She's a big ole Maine Coon and can be a real dink.

Out the 5 remaining 2 were males so 3 girls with one being slightly mutated/stunted but once it got legs it took off and caught up to the other two.
None displayed any type of mutated growth or wonky lateral branching.

All 3 seemed to be a nice combo of both parents. They did purple and frost up nicely without any significant drops in temps.

Hope this helps but please take this with a grain of salt because I havent smoke this one yet. I'm going to give these a couple wks to cure first.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> This dude is cheap. I was going to buy and try his seeds and his Copper Chem was in auction. Watched it go feom $118 to $33. Checkout and it kept denying my info. Spent 5 minutes re typing my i go knowing it was correct address and zip as well as card info and it just kept denying my purchase. Than the price went back up to $149. Won't even concider his stuff again.


Learn to read and/or check your email. Also, don’t use a card with GPS, for your own safety; Payofix is sketchy, demonstrably. And calm down a touch, please.

Welcome to reverse auctions, snowflake.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you.
> I started 6 seedlings. 100% germ but I lost one to our cat. She's a big ole Maine Coon and can be a real dink.
> 
> Out the 5 remaining 2 were males so 3 girls with one being slightly mutated/stunted but once it got legs it took off and caught up to the other two.
> ...


That's pretty impressive to get such a nice (looking) plant from half a pack. As you say, the proof is in the pipe, and I think we're all waiting to hear that report. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Learn to read and/or check your email. Also, don’t use a card with GPS, for your own safety; Payofix is sketchy, demonstrably. And calm down a touch, please.
> 
> Welcome to reverse auctions, snowflake.


I ignore messages from clowns like you


----------



## ianc4990 (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I ignore messages from clowns like you


Yet you replied to said message.....tool. im gonna call bs on copper chem making it to 33 in the first place. That would be at least 6 hours without someone jumping in on a 150 dollar set.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2018)

What's wrong with popcorn ??


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> This dude is cheap. I was going to buy and try his seeds and his Copper Chem was in auction. Watched it go feom $118 to $33. Checkout and it kept denying my info. Spent 5 minutes re typing my i go knowing it was correct address and zip as well as card info and it just kept denying my purchase. Than the price went back up to $149. Won't even concider his stuff again.


You gotta call the # on the back of your card and authorize an overseas purchase. That's why you couldn't pay. Your bank was most likely declining the purchase as suspicious.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 22, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Learn to read and/or check your email. Also, don’t use a card with GPS, for your own safety; Payofix is sketchy, demonstrably. And calm down a touch, please.
> 
> Welcome to reverse auctions, snowflake.


just because he's being a bit of a cuck, i really hope he ignores the advice about payofix. that's just karma waiting to happen.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> just because he's being a bit of a cuck, i really hope he ignores the advice about payofix. that's just karma waiting to happen.


For the record guys I've made like 6 purchases with my debit card without issue. I did however cancel my card last week and got a new one. You guys got me paranoid!! Good looking out peeps.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> You gotta call the # on the back of your card and authorize an overseas purchase. That's why you couldn't pay. Your bank was most likely declining the purchase as suspicious.


I just purchased 2 packs for member Frank Nitty last week for his b day and had zero issues at all. I guess this guy didnt want his seeds to go that low.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

ianc4990 said:


> Yet you replied to said message.....tool. im gonna call bs on copper chem making it to 33 in the first place. That would be at least 6 hours without someone jumping in on a 150 dollar set.


I ignore users that are clowns.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I just purchased 2 packs for member Frank Nitty last week for his b day and had zero issues at all. I guess this guy didnt want his seeds to go that low.


Honestly think it was on your banks end bro. I have scored packs from GU for as low as 22$.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> just because he's being a bit of a cuck, i really hope he ignores the advice about payofix. that's just karma waiting to happen.


I reply to said clowns to give them the attention they seek and than ignore them so i dont have to see them anymore.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Honestly think it was on your banks end bro. I have scored packs from GU for as low as 22$.


All i know is it kept scrolling back to the top and red letters showed that i need to choose a new method of payment. I have way more than enough funds and know the info was corewct cause mp phone stores it and it uses the same name, adress and card/info for anytime i purchase online. Why my bank would stall me this week is beyond ne when i purchased from there last week. Is what it is but thanks for adding a actual insight on the problem holding the douchiness.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh and yeah, pack #1 did get to just under $34. Pack #2 cureently $62.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> For the record guys I've made like 6 purchases with my debit card without issue. I did however cancel my card last week and got a new one. You guys got me paranoid!! Good looking out peeps.


I had made at least that many purchases with my credit card before I got hit, and over a span of 6 months or more. I can't say for sure it was Greenpoint/Payofix related, as I use my CC for a lot of online purchases, but I did get hit shortly after buying some seeds. BofA declined the charge as suspicious and cancelled my card, so it's all good on my end. 

On the topic of credit cards...the best thing any of us can do is always be vigilant. I check my CC activity multiple times a week so that I can be on top of any fraudulent activity if it happens. Always gotta be proactive these days.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2018)

It's like a jungle sometimes, makes me wonder how I keep from going under.
Little stoner poetry for you guys !! Lol.


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I reply to said clowns to give them the attention they seek and than ignore them so i dont have to see them anymore.


you were being given good advice. this thread won't be a good place if you've got ultra-thin skin. just a warning, this is a pretty ruthless place.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 22, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I can't say for sure it was Greenpoint/Payofix related, as I use my CC for a lot of online purchases, but I did get hit shortly after buying some seeds. BofA declined the charge as suspicious and cancelled my card, so it's all good on my end.
> 
> On the topic of credit cards...the best thing any of us can do is always be vigilant. I check my CC activity multiple times a week so that I can be on top of any fraudulent activity if it happens. Always gotta be proactive these days.


After looking at this situation and not having used cards myself, I use money orders, I feel like payodix is probably trying to be reputable but is still a backwater processor and probably has crap security. Their transactions are probably not secure and they are being plucked by hackers. Just my 2 cents. Or there is someone inside selling transaction data.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 22, 2018)

I git hit last week. I havnt made a purchase for a few months so it can happen anytime


----------



## Coloradoclear (Oct 22, 2018)

A couple young Pebble Pushers, have some strange purple leaves on them


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> After looking at this situation and not having used cards myself, I use money orders, I feel like payodix is probably trying to be reputable but is still a backwater processor and probably has crap security. Their transactions are probably not secure and they are being plucked by hackers. Just my 2 cents. Or there is someone inside selling transaction data.


Yeah, we'll probably never know...and at the end of the day, it's doesn't really matter _why_ CC info is getting stolen, just that it is. Best course is to not use one if possible (Captain obvious here), cash is King.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 22, 2018)

ianc4990 said:


> Yet you replied to said message.....tool. im gonna call bs on copper chem making it to 33 in the first place. That would be at least 6 hours without someone jumping in on a 150 dollar set.


Shit I remember a while back people were scoring the copper chem on auction for just the price of shipping because it does get that low. 

Back in the good old days of gps it was like stealing from GU the way the auctions worked. I remember scoring 5 packs off the auction one night for a grand total of $53. That was with paying for priority shipping for all packs at $5 a pack. ( only some in this thread remember that far back ) so I paid 25 for shipping and $28 for 5 packs do the math that was a average of 5.60 per pack that night. ( that isn’t my average paid overall and wasn’t the normal either but it definitely wasn’t unheard of)


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Oct 22, 2018)

I know some new nembers want to jump in the bandwagon and make a name for themselves by butting in a back and forth without knowing anything, but Copper Chem #2 was $41 before i went to shower for work and took longer than 10 min so no clue if it went lower or not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Whats the other choice?
> Cake n Chem's a tester so maybe wait for some other reports to roll in before devoting a lot of space to look thru a whole pack. Or just throw a couple seeds down?


I sprouted a pack of OBS in tall peat pellets. 
100% success, though a couple don't look so good. 
They are still under a dome but I moved them but without the heat pad.


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 22, 2018)

Feijao said:


> In 2009 I spent $900 on 2, 6 pack, of OgRaskals WhiteFire OG fems.


i guess i was pretty lucky to get a 6 pack for free last winter ... only 2/4 popped so far though ... the pack is like 5 years old.. gonna pop the last 2 tomorrow


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 22, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> I ignore messages from clowns like you


Ask your buddy Frank about what a clown I am, he has taken a lot of my advice and been a polite gentleman. Seriously check yourself, shitboi. I was responding to your butthurt post with disdain because your reaction was childish. Don’t flip it if you can’t catch it, son. I can be civil again, but you need to step the fuck back first.

I read the rest of your posts, and as far as I can see you’re a punk with a big mouth and not a lot going on upstairs. Several people tried to talk sense to you, but you are too prideful, I am fresh out of patience for bullshit like yours.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprouted a pack of OBS in tall peat pellets.
> 100% success, though a couple don't look so good.
> They are still under a dome but I moved them but without the heat pad.


I'd wait it out and see if they all pull through but if by chance they don't, you could always fill those spots with a couple Cake n Chem seeds. Unless you had others in mind.
I haven't grown out the OBS but from what I've seen it looks there's some nice plants to had from those packs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 22, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> i guess i was pretty lucky to get a 6 pack for free last winter ... only 2/4 popped so far though ... the pack is like 5 years old.. gonna pop the last 2 tomorrow


Wishing you much success. 
I'm attempting to germ the last of my OGR Fire Alien Strawberry seeds right now and not having much luck. Mine are quite old as well but if I can just get a couple of these to pop I'll be happy.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I sprouted a pack of OBS in tall peat pellets.
> 100% success, though a couple don't look so good.
> They are still under a dome but I moved them but without the heat pad.


When you say tall are you talking about these?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> It's like a jungle sometimes, makes me wonder how I keep from going under.
> Little stoner poetry for you guys !! Lol. View attachment 4219902
> View attachment 4219909


what strain is that?


----------



## legalcanada (Oct 22, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what strain is that?


im gonna guess wedding cake or cake n chem


----------



## Sebud (Oct 22, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> It's like a jungle sometimes, makes me wonder how I keep from going under.
> Little stoner poetry for you guys !! Lol. View attachment 4219902
> View attachment 4219909


I'm having to say nice to the jungle


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 22, 2018)

Greenpoint tomahawk just chopped


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 22, 2018)

lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 22, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Greenpoint tomahawk just chopped
> 
> View attachment 4219997


dam my tomahawk aint looking like that!


----------



## THT (Oct 22, 2018)

More Bounty hunter


----------



## klx (Oct 23, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam my tomahawk aint looking like that!


Whoosh


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what strain is that?


Front left is White Widow (Black Widow from Mr Nice). Front right is Dreamcatcher. Back left is Dreamcatcher. Back right is Cali Cannon. All in a 3x3 under a Timber 4VS cob system. Organic soil. 6 weeks flowering. Already have a scrog net ordered for next run. Lol. This is my second run of the white widow. Serious producer. Got 4 zips off each plant last time I ran it(With only a 5 week veg). Very fruity smelling strain. The dreamcatchers are different phenos. The back left one smells floral with a sweet skunky note. The cali and the front right dreamcatcher are straight piney skunky fuel. Nasty in the good way. Back left dreamcatcher and the white widow look like they're going to take maybe a week longer to finish up as well.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

legalcanada said:


> im gonna guess wedding cake or cake n chem


Not quite but good guesses.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 23, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam my tomahawk aint looking like that!


And it never will, lol. 

Heisen must've gotten lost on his way to the GG4 thread. 
Or maybe he's feeling lonely in his own thread. Who knows.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> View attachment 4220043
> Front left is White Widow (Black Widow from Mr Nice). Front right is Dreamcatcher. Back left is Dreamcatcher. Back right is Cali Cannon. All in a 3x3 under a Timber 4VS cob system. Organic soil. 6 weeks flowering. Already have a scrog net ordered for next run. Lol. This is my second run of the white widow. Serious producer. Got 4 zips off each plant last time I ran it(With only a 5 week veg). Very fruity smelling strain. The dreamcatchers are different phenos. The back left one smells floral with a sweet skunky note. The cali and the front right dreamcatcher are straight piney skunky fuel. Nasty in the good way. Back left dreamcatcher and the white widow look like they're going to take maybe a week longer to finish up as well.


So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.

Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

are you the ole whitewidowman from Yak's old forum?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> are you the ole whitewidowman from Yak's old forum?


No but I was on that forum.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No but I was on that forum.


I be damned. Just curious thanks. Sorry off topic


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 23, 2018)

Ah....Sharon. I ran that cut (straight from Lone) for quite awhile... RIP dude.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 23, 2018)

Night Rider probably close to another week to go.. 
Super loud has a strong lime chemical scent. Buzz reminds me a lot of SSH, I'm really gonna like this one.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


I grew out a WW from DP, it took forever to finish and was fruity as all get out. Ended up with just over 2lbs from her. Was excellent smoke and a perfect hybrid, everyone raved over it. Must not have been the real deal though...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2018)

boybelue said:


> View attachment 4219949
> When you say tall are you talking about these?


Yep. 
They work like little cloth pots.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

WW is acrid tasting and smelling, almost gag ya but in a good way. Indica dom. Maybe some fruit or jungle sweet on the backend, but..............jmho. Once you had it won't forget that taste


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grew out a WW from DP, it took forever to finish and was fruity as all get out. Ended up with just over 2lbs from her. Was excellent smoke and a perfect hybrid, everyone raved over it. Must not have been the real deal though...


Beautiful flower. But that doesnt even have anything remotely close in bud structure to ww. Ww has almost perfect xmas tree nugs. Shes a medium yielder. Although with a long veg and several toppings she will produce. Very dense nugs. Almost fuzzy looking. Light green calyxes. Small calyxes. Very tight spacing. She is very indica dom. Grows more bushy than vertical when left untopped. I've run it so many different ways. I actually run one pheno I found for over 6 years. The clones lost so much vigor by the very last run. She seemed to grow like ogkb dom plants by the end. She smelled like fresh dirt and old wet fire wood. That mossy dirt smell. But she would lock your ass to a couch. Very hard head buzz. Make you forget things alot.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> WW is acrid tasting and smelling, almost gag ya but in a good way. Indica dom. Maybe some fruit or jungle sweet on the backend, but..............jmho. Once you had it won't forget that taste


Yeah like I said I only had one that had any fruit. And it was nirvana. I have a few packs from the 1995 release that won the cup. That I've been dying to pop. But I jus cant bring myself to open them.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


What's your thoughts about Ingemar and his claim to WW.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 23, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Greenpoint tomahawk just chopped
> 
> View attachment 4219997


Great grow dude


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> For those interested:
> 
> So I go into my area a few nights ago, and noticed a slight hum coming from my ballast. So the next day I found a old battery powered radio to do the am radio test. That ballast was throwing RFI noise all the way down the goddamn block, I’m talking a full block away from my house. So I immediately went back and unplugged it, no more noise now.
> 
> ...


Couldn't figure out why the radio in my shop suddenly stopped getting good reception, two hours later the hps lights clicked off for the night, mystery solved!! Moved radio to other side of the shop 20ft and all was well, proved to me even the more $$$ ballasts throw RF interference..


----------



## tatonka (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


That's weird, I had a fruity type White Widow from Nirvana about 8 to 10 years ago.
Mislabeled packs is all I can think of


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What's your thoughts about Ingemar and his claim to WW.


Idk man. Hes never gave actual proof of making it. But he did alot of work/breeding for greenhouse back in the day. He says the beans were found in hashish. Shanti says its male from a farmer. That's crossed to his female. If ingemar could provide actual proof. He would go down as the maker of one the worlds most popular commercialized strains. And hes had years to do so. And hasn't. But maybe he just doesn't that spotlight and attention. But one thing I can say for sure. Fruit and WW jus dont go together.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Shantis WW is the reason for my screen name lol


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 23, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Greenpoint tomahawk just chopped
> 
> View attachment 4219997


really nice plant.
i wish gg4 would come out more in crosses. i haven't seen many where it actually looks anything like glue. unbroken chain from mycotek is one that stands out.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 23, 2018)

Some Pebble Pusher ready to get tried out.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 23, 2018)

Don't feel like making a thread and you guys generally know your shit. I'm thinking about getting a 4x4 or 5x5 after this flower run, or maybe the next,(depending on how much surplus product I have to "donate" for "donations") and I'm trying to keep costs down. Do you think a cheapish 315 cmh plus the light I built for this cab (6 2ft f strips and a 185-1400) will be enough to fill at least most of it. It would be right at 500w or damn close to it. 

Trying to only upgrade your grow with funds from the grow is hard when you start this small lmao


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Don't feel like making a thread and you guys generally know your shit. I'm thinking about getting a 4x4 or 5x5 after this flower run, or maybe the next,(depending on how much surplus product I have to "donate" for "donations") and I'm trying to keep costs down. Do you think a cheapish 315 cmh plus the light I built for this cab (6 2ft f strips and a 185-1400) will be enough to fill at least most of it. It would be right at 500w or damn close to it.
> 
> Trying to only upgrade your grow with funds from the grow is hard when you start this small lmao


Why not jus buy some more strips and another power supply and DIY and make the light you have bigger. Instead wasting money on a cmh. My f series strips crush the 315 I had.

Edit: what's the price on the 315 you're lookn at?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not jus buy some more strips and another power supply and DIY and make the light you have bigger. Instead wasting money on a cmh. My f series strips crush the 315 I had.
> 
> Edit: what's the price on the 315 you're lookn at?


I kinda want to keep this light for veg, but I'm thinking about just reconfiguring with more strips. I was gonna get a cmh from the home Depot website because my credit union has a rewards system that I can get HD gift cards lol. 

I might just get a 3x3 and add a few strips, and some supplemental reds


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I kinda want to keep this light for veg, but I'm thinking about just reconfiguring with more strips. I was gonna get a cmh from the home Depot website because my credit union has a rewards system that I can get HD gift cards lol.
> 
> I might just get a 3x3 and add a few strips, and some supplemental reds


Oh gotcha. I built single row f series strip light. 10 of them. Running on a 320h and 5 dual row strips. Running on a 240h. And 4 custom made deep n far red strips. Absolutely crushes....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Why not jus buy some more strips and another power supply and DIY and make the light you have bigger. Instead wasting money on a cmh. My f series strips crush the 315 I had.
> 
> Edit: what's the price on the 315 you're lookn at?


Ya.. I had plans to dust off my 315 for winter but the strips are hands down beating anything else (including my veros) Ive used. With that said, the 315s have came down a lot from when I bought my sunsystem.. 



whytewidow said:


> Oh gotcha. I built single row f series strip light. 10 of them. Running on a 320h and 5 dual row strips. Running on a 240h. And 4 custom made deep n far red strips. Absolutely crushes....


How much all in?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 23, 2018)

I might see if I could get away with hanging this in the center with some of the new qb 96 pucks in the corners.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


Interesting. Thanks for the info. So the back story on the black widow seeds. I got this back in 2013 from a site out of the UK. This was before I found some good American breeders. So the white widow I'm growing out now is actually a s1 of the original seeds I got in 2013. One of the plants hermied on me late in flower and I got 19 seeds off of her. The mom was way more indica dom than the one I'm growing now. But yeah the original and this one have a very fruity smell to them. Very good producer. Here's a pic of the mom for reference. Trust your opinion though and for all I know this site was full of beans. That's why I like to buy directly from the breeders now if I can. Cheers.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Night Rider probably close to another week to go..View attachment 4220232View attachment 4220233
> Super loud has a strong lime chemical scent. Buzz reminds me a lot of SSH, I'm really gonna like this one.


man you have that midas touch. that looks incredible. cant wait to pop my nightriders


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> How much all in?


Under 500 if you count what I used on the light. As I bought a ton of extra strips.. But I bought a ton of strips before everyone else did. Then arrow raised their price. I got my strips for 8.77 a piece. For the 560mm 3000k single rows. I bought 40 of them. I still have bunch.
And then I bought a bunch dual row 560mm 2700k strips. Got 25 of them for 11.30 each. And the red strips I bought the diodes. 678nm he photo reds and 660nm deep red. 60 of each on each strip. Alternated every other. A buddy soldered them in for me for some herb. They have 120 diodes each in 23 inch copper pcbs. 60 of each 660nm and 678nm

Edit for pic
This was before I put the dual rows on


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Interesting. Thanks for the info. So the back story on the black widow seeds. I got this back in 2013 from a site out of the UK. This was before I found some good American breeders. So the white widow I'm growing out now is actually a s1 of the original seeds I got in 2013. One of the plants hermied on me late in flower and I got 19 seeds off of her. The mom was way more indica dom than the one I'm growing now. But yeah the original and this one have a very fruity smell to them. Very good producer. Here's a pic of the mom for reference. Trust your opinion though and for all I know this site was full of beans. That's why I like to buy directly from the breeders now if I can. Cheers. View attachment 4220346 View attachment 4220352


Yeah those buds are way way too dark for WW. They are whitish lime green. But not to say that's not a cross of WW. But those are super nice n dense looking.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah those buds are way way too dark for WW. They are whitish lime green. But not to say that's not a cross of WW. But thise wre super nice n dense looking.


No worries bro. Thanks for the info.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I might see if I could get away with hanging this in the center with some of the new qb 96 pucks in the corners.


The qb304s are 64 bucks. Two of those would smash a 2x4. 4x4 get 4 of them. One driver. Or buy two drivers to upgrade later on. And a little secret. Dont spend a ton on drivers. Meanwell/Hlgs are nice. But there are substitutes for alot less. Or even going with the non waterproof case ones and save yourself 60 bucks roughly. As long as you dont have it anywhere near water.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Better hurry or I will beat you to it, @Gu~, I am building a site that does exactly that.
> 
> That’s a raffle, not really a lottery. Credit should go to @blowincherrypie for that idea.


Let a brother know when its up and running, I gots some packs to donate! Cheers


----------



## tatonka (Oct 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> And it never will, lol.
> 
> Heisen must've gotten lost on his way to the GG4 thread.
> Or maybe he's feeling lonely in his own thread. Who knows.


I'm thinking he is shining us on


----------



## tatonka (Oct 23, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Better hurry or I will beat you to it, @Gu~, I am building a site that does exactly that.
> 
> That’s a raffle, not really a lottery. Credit should go to @blowincherrypie for that idea.


I got some packs to donate too.
Keep me in the loop.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The qb304s are 64 bucks. Two of those would smash a 2x4. 4x4 get 4 of them. One driver. Or buy two drivers to upgrade later on. And a little secret. Dont spend a ton on drivers. Meanwell/Hlgs are nice. But there are substitutes for alot less. Or even going with the non waterproof case ones and save yourself 60 bucks roughly. As long as you dont have it anywhere near water.


Yeah I'm kinda trying to wait to see if they put out some new shit once they get their new manufacturing facility up and running. I'm hoping they do something with the 120/132 boards.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 23, 2018)

Played around with the light balance on my phone and got a good shot of the deputys coloring coming out


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Played around with the light balance on my phone and got a good shot of the deputys coloring coming out
> View attachment 4220388


Beautiful...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> So your white widow is fruity smelling? Definitely not white widow. And not dogging it at all. But I'd say it's safe to say I have run more white widow than anyone on here. By several different breeders. As well as black widow. The original white widow..?????? None of them have been fruity. Except one from nirvana back acouple years ago. But real white widow isnt fruity at all. Not in the slightest. And that's way too sativa leaning to be white widow. Real white widow is straight earthy wood with jus a tad of floral on the back end. If I was guessing I'd say I've run around 17 different breeder white widow strains. And around 60 runs of it. But what gets me is you said its black widow from mr. nice. Which should be the real deal. From shanti. Apparently he lost the parents. Is it from an old pack or newer recently ordered pack. I have a few packs from when shanti was still with GHS. And a few packs from when he left brought out black widow. They were very close in resemblance. From GHS to Mr. Nice. But none of those were fruity in the least. And I run entire packs of them. Like I said above the only fruity one was from nirvana. And it looked nothing like it or smelled like it. But yours looks good nonetheless.
> 
> Edit: and real white widow finishes in 60-63 days. How long did it take to finish first run?


There are definitely fruity white widows...there are an enormous amount of genes in those lines...I've grown several dutch companies. Only GHS did I not run into anything fruity but did not grow many as it was horrible (cardboard). I have had some very nice fruity and spicy widows from MNS. Flying dutchmen was the best white widow so far amazing almost indescribable fruity/floral and I don't like floral at ALL. I did like those though.

We aren't even talking a lot of seeds to pop to find it either. 10 seeds a brand...which is nothing in the scheme of millions of genes.



slow drawl said:


> I grew out a WW from DP, it took forever to finish and was fruity as all get out. Ended up with just over 2lbs from her. Was excellent smoke and a perfect hybrid, everyone raved over it. Must not have been the real deal though...View attachment 4220243


I have not tried theirs and definitely will because my favorite are the sweet leaning widows. Thanks a lot for posting.

*PS Ingremars widow was used to make Paradise Seeds ice cream....It smells like like vanilla ice cream and some have grape. I don't think a lot of people comprehend how many genes are in the older lines when people weren't 1 to 1ing and femming everything to retardedness.*



whytewidow said:


> Yeah those buds are way way too dark for WW. They are whitish lime green. But not to say that's not a cross of WW. But those are super nice n dense looking.


*To try to put skunk, widow, haze, you name it into a pigeon hole and say it only smells or looks a certain way is just not at all realistic.*


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There are definitely fruity white widows...there are an enormous amount of genes in those lines...I've grown several dutch companies. Only GHS did I not run into anything fruity but did not grow many as it was horrible (cardboard). I have had some very nice fruity and spicy widows from MNS. Flying dutchmen was the best white widow so far amazing almost indescribable fruity/floral and I don't like floral at ALL. I did like those though.
> 
> We aren't even talking a lot of seeds to pop to find it either. 10 seeds a brand...which is nothing in the scheme of millions of genes.


I agree, there's fruity phenotypes of white widow, the best phenos are spicy tho.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 23, 2018)

White widow seems to be in the top 5 strains that every noob starts to grow.the infirmary is full of white widow grows in fox farm and underneath amazon light kits.its like the go to for everyone it seems that first starts growing lol.does anyone know what is actually the make up of white widow?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 23, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> White widow seems to be in the top 5 strains that every noob starts to grow.the infirmary is full of white widow grows in fox farm and underneath amazon light kits.its like the go to for everyone it seems that first starts growing lol.does anyone know what is actually the make up of white widow?


Brazilian and South Indian well known for a long time. Brazilian lines is where the citrus comes from. Chimera had some awesome Brazillian crosses...Brazilian has some awesome highs soaring clear electric.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Let a brother know when its up and running, I gots some packs to donate! Cheers





tatonka said:


> I got some packs to donate too.
> Keep me in the loop.


Appreciate the support fellas!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Brazilian and South Indian well known for a long time. Brazilian lines is where the citrus comes from. Chimera had some awesome Brazillian crosses...Brazilian has some awesome highs soaring clear electric.


I know its half south American and half Pakistan indica but I wonder what the actual strains are in it.seems to be a big mystery.like the people who are making the seeds I'm wondering wtf theybare actually using


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> There are definitely fruity white widows...there are an enormous amount of genes in those lines...I've grown several dutch companies. Only GHS did I not run into anything fruity but did not grow many as it was horrible (cardboard). I have had some very nice fruity and spicy widows from MNS. Flying dutchmen was the best white widow so far amazing almost indescribable fruity/floral and I don't like floral at ALL. I did like those though.
> 
> We aren't even talking a lot of seeds to pop to find it either. 10 seeds a brand...which is nothing in the scheme of millions of genes.
> 
> ...


If you run white widow and it was fruity. Then it wasnt real widow. Period. White widow real deal does not have fruit scents to it. It just doesnt. It's a white strain. I have run white widow over 100 times total. 1 plant was fruity. From nirvana. And I'll bet you your entire seed collection says you can pop both packs of 1995 white widow I have. And you wont find fruit. In none of them. I'm not argue with someone over something I know for fact from first hand experience for years. And I mean years. White widow is one of the reason I took up growing. Its comprised of Brazilian sativa mother and South Indian indica-dominant hybrid. Called Manga rosa, crossed to the male he found in the beans from the farmer in the Kerala region. The original clone also had zero fruit. Maybe once it was bred back to itself or bred to another ww you'll find fruit. But in original shantibaba ww theres no fruit. None. Not even the slightest of fruit.

Edit theres old post from shanti talking about it to a guy who was growing it. He said it was fruity. And shantibaba str8 told him. That it wasnt his ww. Bc theres no fruit nose in ww. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 23, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I know its half south American and half Pakistan indica but I wonder what the actual strains are in it.seems to be a big mystery.like the people who are making the seeds I'm wondering wtf theybare actually using


Strains? It was made like most things in that day from landrace acquired seeds from the stated regions. Just like Blueberry and Skunk....countless others. Took years of inbreeding and lots of breeders took it their own direction hence all the different types. Shark Shock Great White Shark et cetera is the same genes but skunk added into the mix.



whytewidow said:


> If you run white widow and it was fruity. Then it wasnt real widow. Period. White widow real deal does not have fruit scents to it. It just doesnt. It's a white strain. I have run white widow over 100 times total. 1 plant was fruity. From nirvana. And I'll bet you your entire seed collection says you can pop both packs of 1995 white widow I have. And you wont find fruit. In none of them. I'm not argue with someone over something I know for fact from first hand experience for years. And I mean years. White widow is one of the reason I took up growing. Its comprised of Brazilian sativa mother and South Indian indica-dominant hybrid. The original clone also had zero fruit. Maybe once it was bred back to itself or bred to another ww you'll find fruit. But in original shantibaba ww theres no fruit. None. Not even the slightest of fruit.
> 
> Edit theres old post from shanti talking about it to a guy who was growing it. He said it was fruity. And shantibaba str8 told him. That it wasnt jus ww. Bc theres no fruit nose in ww. I'll see if I can find it.


LOL yeah I guess we will just toss aside the accounts of those directly involved in making it and just go with your version of what white widow is...Not even worth reading your post past the first line.

There are fruit scents and it's plain to smell to anyone who has grown shantis work so I don't know what hat you pulled that out of but it is not true. I have actually grown his lines and not just a couple of beans to give a worthless opinion on. I have also grown brazillian genes and the citrus smell (lemon in particular which is a fuckin fruit) is definitely there.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 23, 2018)

...and they're off


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Strains? It was made like most things in that day from landrace acquired seeds from the stated regions. Just like Blueberry and Skunk....countless others. Took years of inbreeding and lots of breeders took it their own direction hence all the different types. Shark Shock Great White Shark et cetera is the same genes but skunk added into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you're ignorant AF. I've grown out 60 beans of it. I'm done entertaining your ignorance. Ask shanti yourself that way when you look stupid as fuck. Everyone will know. Idgaf what you read a simple fuckin Google search can give you more.info then your retarded ass. Exactly why I left this thread. Full of fuckin know it alls. But you're right you've grown it 3 times. Your the master. Gtfoh


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Strains? It was made like most things in that day from landrace acquired seeds from the stated regions. Just like Blueberry and Skunk....countless others. Took years of inbreeding and lots of breeders took it their own direction hence all the different types. Shark Shock Great White Shark et cetera is the same genes but skunk added into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And btw the shit I said came from the mother fucker who made it. You too bit schmuck.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

awww snaaaappp


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> awww snaaaappp


I cant stand his ignorant shit. Every fucking thread hes a part of. He fukn blabs his cock smoker 100mph. There isnt anything is retarded ass hasn't grown or done.. he reminds me of the fuckin losers in high school. His mom should've swallowed him. I'm guessing the part that creates common sense run out onto the bed sheet. I cant believe that's the actual sperm that won.

And as much of an asshole as he is. I'd say it's safe to say. He was conceived through anal.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

They even made meme for him.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yup Lil Troy.....on the PSI paperwork....die slow rat basterd...H-Town foe' life!


You from the town?


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> awww snaaaappp


Mad punches, no contact!!! Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I cant stand his ignorant shit. Every fucking thread hes a part of. He fukn blabs his cock smoker 100mph. There isnt anything is retarded ass hasn't grown or done.. he reminds me of the fuckin losers in high school. His mom should've swallowed him. I'm guessing the part that creates common sense run out onto the bed sheet. I cant believe that's the actual sperm that won.
> 
> And as much of an asshole as he is. I'd say it's safe to say. He was conceived through anal.


Whoa!!! XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> man you have that midas touch. that looks incredible. cant wait to pop my nightriders


Yeah that's real nice!!! That was on my wish list!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

now theres the GPS thread we all know so well!, I knew the peace wouldn't last long...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

For the record whytewidow I tend to believe you. I called it white widow because thats what i bought. Or so i thought. So many shady seed banks out there that will sell you anything and call it anything they want to make a buck. That's why guys like Rusty from Cannaventure are a God send. I trust his genetics and can feel comfortable that i got what i paid for. On the flip side that "white widow " was a great plant that produced well. Was a strong plant that didn't need trellis or stakeing. Shit I grew up smoking Mexican brick weed and now am at the point that I haven't needed to buy weed in over 6 years. That's the beauty of growing your own IMO. And believe me anything I've grown out has been miles ahead of the mexi brick shit I grew up on. On that note I've actually had some dank ass shit from time to time from that brick weed so you never know. Main point is guys we need to channel our inner Bob Marley. One love. I always welcome knowledge from others. That's how we all get better as growers. I know without forums like this I would be way behind the curb in this hobby. That's all I got.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> For the record whytewidow I tend to believe you. I called it white widow because thats what i bought. Or so i thought. So many shady seed banks out there that will sell you anything and call it anything they want to make a buck. That's why guys like Rusty from Cannaventure are a God send. I trust his genetics and can feel comfortable that i got what i paid for. On the flip side that "white widow " was a great plant that produced well. Was a strong plant that didn't need trellis or stakeing. Shit I grew up smoking Mexican brick weed and now am at the point that I haven't needed to buy weed in over 6 years. That's the beauty of growing your own IMO. And believe me anything I've grown out has been miles ahead of the mexi brick shit I grew up on. On that note I've actually had some dank ass shit from time to time from that brick weed so you never know. Main point is guys we need to channel our inner Bob Marley. One love. I always welcome knowledge from others. That's how we all get better as growers. I know without forums like this I would be way behind the curb in this hobby. That's all I got.


lmfao I remember that Mexican brick lol, I don't think I've ever grown any plant as bad as that shit! like really but that ain't saying much man bc that's the lowest of the low!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm gonna guess Shanti himself knows more about it than 40ampstofucktard. He says all of the varieties are from an f1 pack. Not the original parents. So you grew whatever they made from them. So you may have got fruit. Butyou also didnt grow the original WW. Like I said. But since you've done it all. I'm sure shanti is wrong too. 


White Widow was originally bred by Shantibaba, the original founder, owner and head breeder of The Green House Seed Company (GHSC). The variety known as White Widow immediately catapulted itself into rock star status upon introduction to the public in 1994. Within a year of its initial release, White Widow took first place at the High Times Cannabis Cup in 1995 and a wave of copy cat White Widow varieties hit the market soon after. In 1996, both Nirvana and Dutch Passion seed companies purchased a single pack of White Widow seeds respectively from Shantibaba himself at the GHSC and within a year released their own versions of Widow. It wasn’t long before one would be hard pressed to find varieties of cannabis seed available from Holland that weren’t hybrids of the original White Widow released in 1994, literally breathing life into the Dutch cannabis breeding scene that had lagged in the time prior to White Widows release. For many years in Holland varieties such as Northern Lights, Skunk, Afghani and Haze were staples of the Dutch breeding community and with the introduction of White Widow came a renewed vigor in breeding top of the line, commercial and medicinal quality strains of cannabis. With success my friends, breeds greed and contempt for ones fellow man. A wave of White Widow varieties were available to the public by the late 1990’s, all of which were either hybrids a selected White Widow variety from a commercially available pack of F1 White Widow seeds from the GHSC, backcrosses from the original Widow or in some cases out right fraudulent lines to begin with. Having no true relation to the original Widow through hybridization or backcrossing. Imposters! To add to the growing complicated Widow landscape of the time, unscrupulous characters such as Ingemar, a former employee of the GHSC and self described breeder emerged claiming to be the true breeder of White Widow, offering their own version of the now legendary strain of cannabis. As if the whirlwind of disinformation wasn’t enough, along with Ingemar, yet another man who calls himself “Ecotronics” has laid claim to being the true breeder of White Widow and has been insistent everybody else is making money off of his line. While nothing is ever as black and white as it would seem from the outside looking in, it’s this kind of success and ultimately, confusion, that leads to the eventual name change of the original White Widow to the now proverbial Black Widow. 

For those of you who may be in possession of genetics related to the Ingemar White Widow, but whom may be finding this article disappointing, I have you covered in that department as well. At one point in time, the man known as Ingemar worked for the GHSC, but if you were to believe Ingemar’s own account of the pedigree of his White Widow lines, one is left with the impression we are talking about distinctly different lines of White Widow from that of the Mr. Nice Seeds White Widow aka Black Widow. According to Ingemar, who now proudly assumes the title of “The Father of White Widow”, the pedigree of his line of White Widow is a secret, but that it was ultimately created from two seeds found in hand rolled hash which were subsequently selectively inbred for at least six years. Ingemar claims to have had access at the time to acres of land that he used to select the best plants from literally thousands of specimens. Again, the exact criteria Ingemar used to select his plants are kept a secret but he has been quoted as stating feed back from numerous medical users over the years played a role in the selection process of his particular White Widow line. According to Ingemar, the GHSC now uses his White Widow lines with express permission given solely to Arjan to use the name White Widow. In an ironic twist of fate, the GHSC now takes complete credit for the breeding and success of White Widow, without mention of either Ingemar or the true breeder of White Widow, Shantibaba, who of course is the only person in existence today with access to the original mother and father lines that created this now mythical variety of cannabis.

As was mentioned earlier, the pedigree of the Mr. Nice seeds Black Widow is the result of a union between a south Indian hybrid indica and a Brazilian sativa. The south Indian hybrid was found at Kovalum Beach, but it was ultimately cultivated in the surrounding mountainous terrain of Kerala. Shantibaba has stated in the past that the special qualities of the south Indian hybrid were enough for him to schedule a “safari” into the mountains of Kerala to find it on his Enfield bike. Within a few days, Shantibaba found himself “sitting in a café drinking a chai and smoking a joint”, when a middle aged, glassy eyed fellow approached him and helped finish off his smoke. After getting severely stoned and drinking the last of their tea, Shantibaba accompanied the man back to his farm only to discover this was the grower of the strain that had lead him into the mountains to begin with. After several days of testing numerous samples of marijuana, all of which had been cultivated, selected and “bred” for years based on resin production, selection was ultimately made on what would later become known as one half of the legendary pedigree of Black Widow. The man who helped Shantibaba finish his joint and ultimately supplied the seed that would later become known as the South Indian hybrid, told him that the seed had always been in his village, but that variation existed among the line depending on which village you visited to gather your wares. The plants are said to finish rather fast, but aesthetic wise have a sativa-esk appearance to them. Along with the Black Widow, several hybrids of this deadly lady have went on to garner much acclaim in their own right, most notably the White Rhino (now known as Medicine Man) and Great White Shark (also known as Peacemaker and Shark Shock), both of which have won a multitude of awards and cups in their own right, with the Medicine Mans pedigree consisting of Black Widow x Afghani and the Shark Shocks pedigree being Black Widow x Skunk#1. These are the original, “true blue” champion lines that garnered the reputations which precede themselves. Both lines find their ultimate pedigree traced back to the original White Widow bred by Shantibaba at the GHSC, now of Mr. Nice seeds (MNS), fronted by the legendary hash smuggler Howard Marks alongside the original “King of Cannabis”, Neville Schoenmaker. 

It should be noted there are several Widow Hybrids available to the public from MNS, but all varieties containing the name Widow in the description come from either a select male or female cultivar, both from the same generation whom have underwent extensive testing. Hybrids such as Medicine Man, La Nina, G13xSkunk and Shark Shock are all varieties offered by MNS that encompass the Black Widow father as the main building block for their pedigrees. The exact formula of this male is somewhat of a mystery for all but the select few, however extensive breeding was done on the original White Widow (Black Widow) line and the male contains both the South Indian hybrid sativa/indica and the Brazilian Sativa. In very general terms, within a pack of seed of Black Widow one should expect the females to yield somewhere in the neighborhood of 350-400 grams per square meter. Of course it is phenotype dependant, but an experienced grower could probably do better with some time spent working with the line. Outdoors, the plants can be expected to finish by mid-October. Between the major three, Black Widow, Medicine Man and Shark Shock, the Medicine Man is touted as the fastest variety, coming in between mid September and October with the Shark Shock expected right around the beginning of October, give or a take a few days of course. Of all the hybrids however, Shantibaba describes the Shark Shock as the most successful breed of the ‘90s. One can not go wrong with any of the Widow selections; however the Black Widow is obviously perfect for the amateur breeder. If one was to find themselves in Amsterdam with some time to spare to try each line for them selves, according to Shantibaba the Katsu coffee shop on the Sarphatti Park, along with a gentleman known as Mr. Haze (supplier of official MNS gear to many Dutch coffee shops) and quite a few others stock the MNS Black Widow. 

When it’s all said and done, at the end of the day, those at Mr. Nice Seeds hold the original parental lines that produced the White strains that won all of the acclaim in the mid to late 1990’s. The awards and cups are documented, and exist as irrefutable proof of the true origins of the White Widow line. These varieties of White lines are not nearly uncommon, but are of a quality rarely seen on a consistent basis that have managed to capture the hearts and minds of millions of cannabis enthusiasts the world over. Unfortunately, it is all too easy to be led in the wrong direction when it comes to the quest for the true White Widow. Now the picture should be painted much clearer for you. Though, the search has only just begun. Selection is the key to success with any variety, but with some diligence you too can have a mother plant that produces herb almost too toxic to indulge in on a consistent basis. Heed my warning; this is one of the most powerful varieties of cannabis known to mankind. Handle with care, because these lines are known to leave even the most experienced of smokers pleading for mercy. Good luck out there, friends. However, if you go to Mr. Nice seeds to get your Widow you’re not going to need it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> For the record whytewidow I tend to believe you. I called it white widow because thats what i bought. Or so i thought. So many shady seed banks out there that will sell you anything and call it anything they want to make a buck. That's why guys like Rusty from Cannaventure are a God send. I trust his genetics and can feel comfortable that i got what i paid for. On the flip side that "white widow " was a great plant that produced well. Was a strong plant that didn't need trellis or stakeing. Shit I grew up smoking Mexican brick weed and now am at the point that I haven't needed to buy weed in over 6 years. That's the beauty of growing your own IMO. And believe me anything I've grown out has been miles ahead of the mexi brick shit I grew up on. On that note I've actually had some dank ass shit from time to time from that brick weed so you never know. Main point is guys we need to channel our inner Bob Marley. One love. I always welcome knowledge from others. That's how we all get better as growers. I know without forums like this I would be way behind the curb in this hobby. That's all I got.


Rusty is awesome. I just ordered his electric Larry land, and cheap thrills. Gonna pop 3 of each of them and 3 arcata ghost and lvtk. And do 12 beans at 12/12 from sprout.

Edit: a couple of my first grows were beans from brick weed. That came from Arizona somewhere. My dad use to make trips out west every few months and bring back tons of stuff. But the seeds I grew from the bag of brick weed were very good. They were very very sativa like. And almost was like the stardawg crosses that dont finish. It jus kept throwing pistils. My first grow by myself was in 1991. I grew with my dad all through the 80s. Which back then was horrible in peoples eyes. But i loved it. It was jus something we bonded over. I learned alot from him.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Mad punches, no contact!!! Hahahahaha!!!



That back kick.. gets me every fuckn time

one more time...








whytewidow said:


> I cant stand his ignorant shit. Every fucking thread hes a part of. He fukn blabs his cock smoker 100mph. There isnt anything is retarded ass hasn't grown or done.. he reminds me of the fuckin losers in high school. His mom should've swallowed him. I'm guessing the part that creates common sense run out onto the bed sheet. I cant believe that's the actual sperm that won.
> 
> And as much of an asshole as he is. I'd say it's safe to say. He was conceived through anal.


not worth raising your blood pressure bro.. enough stress.. take a couple breaths and try to let the shit go.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> View attachment 4220433


Lmfao awesome @Yodaweed wish I could double like this


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That back kick.. gets me every fuckn time
> 
> one more time...
> 
> ...


Roll that shit, light that shit, smoke it!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That back kick.. gets me every fuckn time
> 
> one more time...
> 
> ...


I'm over it. I've watched his ignorant ass flip his dick beaters for years on here. Clear back when it first started. Hes been the same way. Ive jis ignored him. But I jus camt take anymore of his know it all ass. Hes very educated when it comes to growing and whatnot. But it honestly doesnt matter what big time thread you read hes in there spouting off at the mouth arguing with people. Constantly.... I mean the dude who made the strain(supposedly) says the others are from an f1 pack. Then made from different parents. I have literally popped 60+ seeds of shantis WW from old stock. Not 1 pack made from different parents. I know ww in n out. I have some info on other strains. But white widow is my strain. I've done hours n hours of research on it. I wrote an 11 page college research paper on white widow and shantibaba. And the medicinal effects of white widow. The reasoning behind the "white strain." And tons of other info on it. As well as growing it for years n years.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And btw the shit I said came from the mother fucker who made it. You too bit schmuck.


The jab... 
From the muthafucka who made it!!! The uppercut... You two-bit schmuck!!! No response? He can't answer the bell? TKO!!!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If you run white widow and it was fruity. Then it wasnt real widow. Period. White widow real deal does not have fruit scents to it. It just doesnt. It's a white strain. I have run white widow over 100 times total. 1 plant was fruity. From nirvana. And I'll bet you your entire seed collection says you can pop both packs of 1995 white widow I have. And you wont find fruit. In none of them. I'm not argue with someone over something I know for fact from first hand experience for years. And I mean years. White widow is one of the reason I took up growing. Its comprised of Brazilian sativa mother and South Indian indica-dominant hybrid. Called Manga rosa, crossed to the male he found in the beans from the farmer in the Kerala region. The original clone also had zero fruit. Maybe once it was bred back to itself or bred to another ww you'll find fruit. But in original shantibaba ww theres no fruit. None. Not even the slightest of fruit.
> 
> Edit theres old post from shanti talking about it to a guy who was growing it. He said it was fruity. And shantibaba str8 told him. That it wasnt his ww. Bc theres no fruit nose in ww. I'll see if I can find it.


But who says nirvana had it.i think it's one of them weird cultivars that is whatever u want it to be.i only ever see Dutch seed banks selling anything named white widow.it definitely appeals to the noob crowd.dinafem,humboldt,fastbuds all seem to have there version of white widow but it just never seems to be like 2 named strains.just a mix up of whoever's version of it


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm over it. I've watched his ignorant ass flip his dick beaters for years on here. Clear back when it first started. Hes been the same way. Ive jis ignored him. But I jus camt take anymore of his know it all ass. Hes very educated when it comes to growing and whatnot. But it honestly doesnt matter what big time thread you read hes in there spouting off at the mouth arguing with people. Constantly.... I mean the dude who made the strain(supposedly) says the others are from an f1 pack. Then made from different parents. I have literally popped 60+ seeds of shantis WW from old stock. Not 1 pack made from different parents. I know ww in n out. I have some info on other strains. But white widow is my strain. I've done hours n hours of research on it. I wrote an 11 page college research paper on white widow and shantibaba. And the medicinal effects of white widow. The reasoning behind the "white strain." And tons of other info on it. As well as growing it for years n years.


Hence the name of the man!!! You wouldn't call yourself that if you didn't know the plant!!! Im with you bro!!! I hate people that think they know everything... Most of the time they are saying what someone else told them, acting like they are the ones that came up with whatever the subject is... You're doing the right thing by letting it go...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> For the record whytewidow I tend to believe you. I called it white widow because thats what i bought. Or so i thought. So many shady seed banks out there that will sell you anything and call it anything they want to make a buck. That's why guys like Rusty from Cannaventure are a God send. I trust his genetics and can feel comfortable that i got what i paid for. On the flip side that "white widow " was a great plant that produced well. Was a strong plant that didn't need trellis or stakeing. Shit I grew up smoking Mexican brick weed and now am at the point that I haven't needed to buy weed in over 6 years. That's the beauty of growing your own IMO. And believe me anything I've grown out has been miles ahead of the mexi brick shit I grew up on. On that note I've actually had some dank ass shit from time to time from that brick weed so you never know. Main point is guys we need to channel our inner Bob Marley. One love. I always welcome knowledge from others. That's how we all get better as growers. I know without forums like this I would be way behind the curb in this hobby. That's all I got.


Excellent... You tell it brother!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Exactly why I left this thread.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 23, 2018)

Duke Diamond has some of the Sharon x C99 on IG looks fire. Mosca femmed a cross of Sharon x Legendcriknlecut out of stock everywhere. WW is an acquired taste, imho. Many don't like the taste and buzz, I suspect its high cbd, but thats jmho. Old heads have it around, like a lot of the old cuts.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Duke Diamond has some of the Sharon x C99 on IG looks fire. Mosca femmed a cross of Sharon x Legendcriknlecut out of stock everywhere. WW is an acquired taste, imho. Many don't like the taste and buzz, I suspect its high cbd, but thats jmho. Old heads have it around, like a lot of the old cuts.


It's a secret!!! Never teach the Wu Tang style!!! XD


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

I got these from my great-great-grandpappy on his death-bed...





He said.. "seedsman.. the only real shit".. then he thru up the Wu and died... We miss you pappy


I think that clears this shit up.. You're fuckin welcome! 


p.s. he said blueberry gone for good


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great grow dude


Why thank you....


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 23, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> View attachment 4220513


Illuminati got his mind, soul, and his body!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Grams used 2 say "son.. Wu Tang... aint nothing 2 fuck with"













Her last words were... "Payofix... can eat a bag of dix..." 

We miss u Grams!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 23, 2018)

Raindance


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2018)

I've always heard the original white widow described as spicy. And the cut I grew when I lived in Cali back in 2009, which was greenhouse's white widow tasted more like green bell peppers than anything I've ever smoked. I did not like it but it was super potent and other people seemed to dig it. 

I'd have to agree with @whytewidow that if it is fruity then it isn't that old school white widow.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4220479


You can go right along with him. In the ignore your ass folder. Click.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

the very few times I grew white widow from the "free" seeds ii was sent it was always garbage! now don't get me wrong I was a big time noob way back when but even still it was completely garbage!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can go right along with him. In the ignore your ass folder. Click.


Hey, man...don't blame me because you keep leaving but never actually leave. You're not alone, after all.

I'm not saying I want you to leave. There's gold in statements like "Exactly why I left this thread." posted in the same thread you're simultaneously claiming you left. I mean...bravo, dude.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh, how i miss them Miss you papa’s


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the very few times I grew white widow from the "free" seeds ii was sent it was always garbage! now don't get me wrong I was a big time noob way back when but even still it was completely garbage!View attachment 4220611 View attachment 4220612


Fuuucckkk those free ww seeds man.. dont know y Im even keepin the fucker. I prolly pass it on to some noob on here who havin troubles or something.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

no one truly leaves one day or another everyone pops back in this shit is just classic!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

it's the best place to pick a fight, or blow off some steam lmfao

and most of us are still running through gps gear and have a stock of beans! so yeah ain't no body really leaving this thread lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 23, 2018)

Isn't White Widow the pinnacle of Dutch breeding? Maybe that's Ak-47 I'm thinking of. 
How come Greenpoint doesn't have any White Widow crosses like Star Widow or White Dawg?

Those would make excellent freebies, now that we dont have Nuggets.


----------



## led2076 (Oct 23, 2018)

I will always come back to this thread every so often, just for the HA HA HA !!

I will never go back to gps though.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Isn't White Widow the pinnacle of Dutch breeding? Maybe that's Ak-47 I'm thinking of.
> How come Greenpoint doesn't have any White Widow crosses like Star Widow or White Dawg?
> 
> Those would make excellent freebies, now that we dont have Nuggets.


well honestly I don't want any freebies, I've never found anything worth my time that came in the form of free seeds, when buying seeds!

edit: im high so maybe that don't make a lot of sense but I got faith yall can figure it out!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well honestly I don't want any freebies, I've never found anything worth my time that came in the form of free seeds, when buying seeds!
> 
> edit: im high so maybe that don't make a lot of sense but I got faith yall can figure it out!


I've had a few freebies turn out pretty good, Black Russian and Black Sugar Rose and proly more I can't think of at the moment.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

I did like the Nugget system it was one of the first things that drew me in, with the loss of it I don't see any true reason to pop back in other than the auctions! which are great deals! but back in the day everyone was raving about how killer GPS was, now that I grown a few packs , there is some good in a few of them, but honestly not to many are good yeilders, there are some amazing tasting phenos that's for sure! but over all I'm looking for more variety in my opinion the Stardawg is getting a lil played out, I'm still gunna run everything I have eventually but I'd like to see @gu get some new males of some other amazing crosses!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 23, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've had a few freebies turn out pretty good, Black Russian and Black Sugar Rose and proly more I can't think of at the moment.


I think had that black rose for choice one time I knew nothing about it and picked something else!


----------



## Bakersfield (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well honestly I don't want any freebies, I've never found anything worth my time that came in the form of free seeds, when buying seeds!
> 
> edit: im high so maybe that don't make a lot of sense but I got faith yall can figure it out!


My comment was in jest but seriously
One of my favorite strains so far has been a freebie. 
Bubba's D by CSI Humboldt -
Chem D S1 X Bubba Kush.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 24, 2018)

Man, this thread sure does provide a steady stream of 'WTF material.'


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Fuuucckkk those free ww seeds man.. dont know y Im even keepin the fucker. I prolly pass it on to some noob on here who havin troubles or something.


What a nice guy!!!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 24, 2018)

Eagle Scout bred by Greenpoint Seeds
(Girl Scout Cookies x Stardawg)
Shouts to Budsmackenzie for this excellent photo and grow of Eagle Scout


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

i thought robert from ILGM invented white widow...


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 24, 2018)

For all you midnight cowboys out there.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 24, 2018)

Fwiw I think it's possible some widow today is crossed with skunk or something making it fruity. At the same time I don't doubt that some of these lines could have been steered that direction. We're looking at 25 years of Dutch breeding, of course they'd find a way to make it fruity.

I grew 4 or 6 paradise White widow a couple years ago. I have also grown new black widow and Joey weed white widow, supposedly from 90s stock. All were kind of floral and you could definitely get some sort of sweetness out of it. Probably wasn't 95 widow but I wouldn't be surprised if both were pure, just different selection pressures advancing the line.

Also 40 amps was 100% right about all the 1:1 matings being fucked for the long term of those genetics. If you're a chucker or even a "breeder" there is more value in using a few males representative of the genotypes produced by a strain than looking at the structure or smell and steering it towards the end game with a single male, especially early on in the project. There will be more variability until you do a bx or try some 1:1 combinations but you're more likely to be able to salvage a line with multiple mothers and father's in play.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

We may chuck pollen here but only up to 2 generations or crosses and then get more seeds from the source. I have really enjoyed some personal crosses that are not vaped or smoked anywhere else. Just that thought makes me grin a little!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

This tread is like the Hotel California. You can check out any time you want. Well you know the rest.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> You from the town?


Nah, not FROM the H, but have ties and did a lot of "things" in the H. I have lived there for 15 years tho.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well honestly I don't want any freebies, I've never found anything worth my time that came in the form of free seeds, when buying seeds!
> 
> edit: im high so maybe that don't make a lot of sense but I got faith yall can figure it out!


Ive had sum fire ass freebies.. hell the Goji freebies is what turned me on to bodhi..7/8 sour,Tangilope and snowcap are a few that I remembered.. oh ya Dinafem blue widow was actually decent. Potency wasnt way up there but it was a nice high and looked/smelled/tasted great.

They definitely werent all winners lol


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well honestly I don't want any freebies, I've never found anything worth my time that came in the form of free seeds, when buying seeds!
> 
> edit: im high so maybe that don't make a lot of sense but I got faith yall can figure it out!


You haven't been given the right freebies yet. Willing to bet I find a badass plant in the freebies I have going now -- Lemon Slusher #2 x '87 Lime Pop and GG #4 x Apple Juice.


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2018)

Jelly Breath was a freebie then they sold S1 packs & its crosses for $200+ you wont know until you grow.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nah, not FROM the H, but have ties and did a lot of "things" in the H. I have lived there for 15 years tho.


I used to get *things* from down that way years ago...


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 24, 2018)

if you buy from seed banks a lot of them give out shitty freebies, but the IG sellers and a lot of breeders offer really nice freebies with their gear. some make beans that are only ever available as freebies with purchase. inhouse is one that comes to mind. he always has extras of his beans when you buy his packs.

but yeah, growing the free afghan seeds from attitude is probably not going to find you the next clone only.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> For all you midnight cowboys out there.


I got the full moon fever, I'm a midnight cowboy!!! Compare me to the Weeknd, im a muthaf#@;ing Starboy!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey, man...don't blame me because you keep leaving but never actually leave. You're not alone, after all.
> 
> I'm not saying I want you to leave. There's gold in statements like "Exactly why I left this thread." posted in the same thread you're simultaneously claiming you left. I mean...bravo, dude.


Dont you have some shitty B strains to name after shitty B movies somewhere.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I used to get *things* from down that way years ago...


It's crazy, because when I first saw your screenname a month or so ago, I thought it was a homie of my that goes by the same street moniker. I was like....I know this Mfkr didn't start join a canna forum using his street nickname....lol


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Isn't White Widow the pinnacle of Dutch breeding? Maybe that's Ak-47 I'm thinking of.
> How come Greenpoint doesn't have any White Widow crosses like Star Widow or White Dawg?
> 
> Those would make excellent freebies, now that we dont have Nuggets.


I offered a bunch of mimosa x obs beans I made to give out as freebies. Gu said he doesnt do freebies bc it builds zero loyalty. And hes against free shit. So I have about 500 or so mimosa x obs beans. That havent even been touched yet.

Obs female I found
  

The male mimosa used


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

Just an update: ~2weeks 12/12, Jellypie in ftont, two blizzard Bushes in the back:


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I offered a bunch of mimosa x obs beans I made to give out as freebies. Gu said he doesnt do freebies bc it builds zero loyalty. And hes against free shit. So I have about 500 or so mimosa x obs beans. That havent even been touched yet.
> 
> Obs female I found
> View attachment 4220831 View attachment 4220832
> ...



Pass the Dutchie..... I'm sure there are those of us who wouldn't mind running those "freebies".
I'm diggin' the structure on that male.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 24, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just an update: ~2weeks 12/12, Jellypie in ftont, two blizzard Bushes in the back:
> View attachment 4220840
> 
> View attachment 4220841 View attachment 4220842


Never seen that before, pretty cool grow setup. 
Built in exhaust fan, auto water capabilities easy clean up...very nice.
Looks like the JP is staying low, I'm gonna pop a few of those next run.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I offered a bunch of mimosa x obs beans I made to give out as freebies. Gu said he doesnt do freebies bc it builds zero loyalty. And hes against free shit. So I have about 500 or so mimosa x obs beans. That havent even been touched yet.
> 
> Obs female I found
> View attachment 4220831 View attachment 4220832
> ...


Those are some beautiful looking plants dawg!!! Shit, ill take some if you're going to give them away!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

*Cannabis-Induced Psychosis: A Review *
http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/substance-use-disorder/cannabis-induced-psychosis-review
--- 
There's plenty of psychosis here on RIU, especially in this thread. 
We all have our moments. 

I'm totally pro-cannabis, but also think it's possible to use it in a way that can be unhealthy and counterproductive. 
It may be more prevalent on RIU simply because large quantities of cannabis are expensive unless you grow. 

Sorry for the buzz kill.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Never seen that before, pretty cool grow setup.
> Built in exhaust fan, auto water capabilities easy clean up...very nice.
> Looks like the JP is staying low, I'm gonna pop a few of those next run.[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I offered a bunch of mimosa x obs beans I made to give out as freebies. Gu said he doesnt do freebies bc it builds zero loyalty. And hes against free shit. So I have about 500 or so mimosa x obs beans. That havent even been touched yet.
> 
> Obs female I found
> View attachment 4220831 View attachment 4220832
> ...


Damn @WhiteWidow is that OBS mom have the LED strip lighting on her.She is super healthy looking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dont you have some shitty B strains to name after shitty B movies somewhere.


Ouch ! Oh, wait.....

You mean the ones you asked me for but were refused? Those strains?


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 24, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> You haven't been given the right freebies yet. Willing to bet I find a badass plant in the freebies I have going now -- Lemon Slusher #2 x '87 Lime Pop and GG #4 x Apple Juice.


I will be interested in what you find in the lemon slushee #2 x 87 lime pop, I have a 5 pack of those kicking around.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just an update: ~2weeks 12/12, Jellypie in ftont, two blizzard Bushes in the back:
> View attachment 4220840
> 
> View attachment 4220841
> ...


Do you want to Scrog in the Tub?

Killer setup man.
They are all looking great inmho.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

Blizzard Bush beans(5) to the towel.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

"Your item was forwarded to a different address at 7:26 am on October 24, 2018 in EAGLE RIVER, WI. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect.

* Status *
* Alert *
October 24, 2018 at 7:26 am

Forwarded

EAGLE RIVER, WI 
$6 shipping, $3 "processing fee"...and you bring attention on me with a fucked up address? please advise...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Ouch ! Oh, wait.....
> 
> You mean the ones you asked me for but were refused? Those strains?


I jokingly said I'd run them. I dont want anything from you. So yeah those. Why dont you go back to the chuckers thread. Bc you bring absolutely no helping info. All you do is post memes. And spout off at the mouth. You and 40amps are like two peas in a pod. 

P.s. Bruce Campbell sucks.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I jokingly said I'd run them. I dont want anything from you. So yeah those. Why dont you go back to the chuckers thread. Bc you bring absolutely no helping info. All you do is post memes. And spout off at the mouth. You and 40amps are like two peas in a pod.
> 
> P.s. Bruce Campbell sucks.


@WhiteWidow eat your snickers man. You know how you get when your hungry.


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> "Your item was forwarded to a different address at 7:26 am on October 24, 2018 in EAGLE RIVER, WI. This was because of forwarding instructions or because the address or ZIP Code on the label was incorrect.
> 
> * Status *
> * Alert *
> ...


fucking asshole...really getting disgusted now, just what in the holy fucking hell did you ass holes do? my proper address is on my account...


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Damn @WhiteWidow is that OBS mom have the LED strip lighting on her.She is super healthy looking.


That was clone of the seed mom I found. But she was replaced with @thenotsoesoteric Tang Pow x Goji OG. She had an almost exact smell as cream cicles. She finished in 66 days. And yield very well in a 2gal. But the mother is gone now. All I have of her is the cross I made. She was very very easy to grow. She took whatever I gave her. Not a single burnt tip all through flower. And she faded to nice orangish red on her fans through the flush.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @WhiteWidow eat your snickers man. You know how you get when your hungry.


Cranky like Betty white, but I'm allergic to peanuts. So I stay cranky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> yeah those.


Ba da boom !

 

On a separate but related topic: since you've blocked me [again ], how are you able to read and respond to my retorts? Were you fibbing [again ] ?


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

im in an illegal state and gu or any other turd of the day wont respond and tell me where the fuck they addressed my seeds...mother fucking hell, i had to cancel my card before because they use thieves now this fucking shit?


----------



## klx (Oct 24, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> im in an illegal state and gu or any other turd of the day wont respond and tell me where the fuck they addressed my seeds...mother fucking hell, i had to cancel my card before because they use thieves now this fucking shit?


You will probably get a faster reply, and be much less annoying, if you email them directly.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude you're ignorant AF. I've grown out 60 beans of it. I'm done entertaining your ignorance. Ask shanti yourself that way when you look stupid as fuck. Everyone will know. Idgaf what you read a simple fuckin Google search can give you more.info then your retarded ass. Exactly why I left this thread. Full of fuckin know it alls. But you're right you've grown it 3 times. Your the master. Gtfoh


So did shanti give me mislabeled beans lol? Sorry fruit and sweet with super spicy smell all the way in a few phenos out my packs he gave me to advertise for him. Super floral and awesome fruit bouquets in flying dutchmens as well. The most famous widow cut in existence is Ingremars and I already stated what was found in those....Grapes and vanilla from s1's (albeit it took a few hundred). Feel free to go buy them from paradise and ask the creator about them.

*Go post all those notes from shanti stating there is 0 fruit in his widow and it only smells like one thing and only has one pheno contained within the line...I'll gladly post our personal conversations if he's cool with it about all the beans he gave me and my experience.*

*It's hilarious and kind of pathetic at the same time how enraged you are talking about strain expressions.* You act like widow is only one certain flavor when it was is two land race lines with incredible amount of genes within....Comical. I call complete BS on 60 beans and no sweet fruit when I got it the very first pack of seeds and I think he put 19 seeds in that one.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

The drama never ends on this bitch


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


> The drama never ends on this bitch


When people stop being polite and start being real


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I offered a bunch of mimosa x obs beans I made to give out as freebies. Gu said he doesnt do freebies bc it builds zero loyalty. And hes against free shit. So I have about 500 or so mimosa x obs beans. That havent even been touched yet.
> 
> Obs female I found
> View attachment 4220831 View attachment 4220832
> ...


That might be true to him, but mephisto genetics gives freebies and people are absolutely loyal to the company, me included... But they only do autos... Sometimes I want to grow some photos so ill go somewhere else but for the most part lm only dealing with them... So there's mad loyalty in this game...


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

klx said:


> You will probably get a faster reply, and be much less annoying, if you email them directly.


did that, and facebook, but thanks so much for you love and concern


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Hell yeah!!! I hope mine gets to looking like that!!! The room is slick though too!!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

I think we all need a dog pic again to calm the farm here....


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think we all need a dog pic again to calm the farm here....
> View attachment 4220919



That isn't a real Mastiff. It is a nice looking dog, but I saw my first Mastiff back in 85 and that is no Mastiff. A real Mastiff would never lick its fucking nose like that...... This is def a fake dog pic hahaha

Cheers


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think we all need a dog pic again to calm the farm here....
> View attachment 4220919


She is a looker!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That isn't a real Mastiff. It is a nice looking dog, but I saw my first Mastiff back in 85 and that is no Mastiff. A real Mastiff would never lick its fucking nose like that...... This is def a fake dog pic hahaha
> 
> Cheers


I must have missed where he said it was a mastiff


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I must have missed where he said it was a mastiff


It was just the first breed I could think of when I saw it. My guess is it is a heinz 57 with Mastiff in it. It is a beautiful dog. I just couldn't help myself on turning it into the usual posts around here . The fact the sarcasm isn't noticed speaks volumes about the usual vibe around here lol 
Sorry I couldn't help myself
Cheers


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Cannabis-Induced Psychosis: A Review *
> http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/substance-use-disorder/cannabis-induced-psychosis-review
> ---
> There's plenty of psychosis here on RIU, especially in this thread.
> ...


First off, this is just me and my opinion... I think that some people are growing bunk weed and putting something on it to make sure you get buzz and come back... Look at heroin... You can't even sell it cause people have added fentanyl to the mix and now that's what people want... But nobody knows how much or how little to use to keep from killing the customers... I think this is what may cause psychosis, they are spraying the weed with pcp, angel dust, even cocaine and who knows what else... But really it's more fact than opinion cause I've had it happen to me... Crystal Tee damn near took me out the game!!! I will NEVER buy weed off the street again!!! I am capable of growing my own, thank you very much is what I have to say... And mine is 10 times better than any of the shit they have!!! Toooooot toooooot!!! That's me blowing my own horn... Don't go the wrong way with that!!!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 24, 2018)

In 1983 I had the original pack of Mastiff embryos from Dave Mastiff himself.
All his Mastiffs licked their nose just like that, so....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It was just the first breed I could think of when I saw it. My guess is it is a heinz 57 with Mastiff in it. It is a beautiful dog. I just couldn't help myself on turning it into the usual posts around here . The fact the sarcasm isn't noticed speaks volumes about the usual vibe around here lol
> Sorry I couldn't help myself
> Cheers


I am pretty sure that is a down under gal. She looks pure breed something


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am pretty sure that is a down under gal. She looks pure breed something


It actually really does look like a bull mastiff. Even has the right coloring. I also didnt mean the heinz 57 as a dig.
Cheers


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 24, 2018)

It's really sad when people lie about how many beans they have popped of certain varieties or get offended when baseless facts are presented are called out. This is the difference between talking out of your ass and actually doing/done what you say.

This is why you always need to question forum claims:

What do all Black Widow (white widow) reviews on shanti's forum have in common the majority of the time?.

https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/black-widow/16267-recent-black-widow-grow.html

This is page 51 of a comprehensive Black Widow grow. The entire thread contradicts you @whytewidow :



Old Grower;218109 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thank you for popping in and posting. I have smoked a sample bud and tbh this plant has a different smell and taste compaired to my last BW plant i had and run clones from. Although this is the reason why i never kept this plant as mother. However the new mum i have kept does smell the same as my last mother from my last grows. This bud has a more of a *pee/cheese smell* as it is drying. It will be very interesting to see what the final smell/taste is like after a good cure.
> 
> ...




https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/black-widow/16267-recent-black-widow-grow.html


Grover Sativa;230172 said:


> yes, it is sticky, evenly dried and smells like the 90s
> 
> It is not too strong yet - but bloody strong enough and building with the cure.
> 
> ...


Imagine that....*The exact pheno I found in Flying dutchmens which blew every other out of the water in every category.* The hands down best succinct description I have come across...But wait whats this? It is found in shantis work in the Widow forum...Hmm imagine that... @whytewidow

lol
https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/black-widow/9489-phenos-bw.html


HHHG;161379 said:


> Hi tatewari1
> 
> I grew a pack of BW and all were compact and grew slow in veg. My keeper is a powerful dwarf that *smells pleasantly fruity*. Mostly in the head but also relaxing.


lmfao one of the most trusted on shanti forums for reviews. Again another pheno you can find in Flying Dutchmens white widow described in shanti's forum....hmmm. Weird.
https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/220216-post16.html


professorjj;220216 said:


> Hi Tickly, im always keen for a show. I really like BW and have found some really nice examples. I have found that those with the *spicy, bubblegummy tropical fruity aromas always come through with the effects*. Careful with the fast grower don't let it get too big before flipping it. The sativa leaners can quickly overgrow a space.



This just keeps getting better...Awesome pictures here in this The lemon pheno he describes is very common and awesome like the tropical ones. I would keep one of each. I hate the spicy shit.

https://www.mrnice.nl/forum/black-widow/992-mr-nice-black-widow-best-widow.html


Bannan;9804 said:


> I found BW to be a really easy grow; if I do say so my self “I had these girls dialed the fuck in !!” haha. Which is cool as hell because I was a little worried when I read that BW needed special care.
> One thing I can tell you all about BW that is that she needs heavy feeding, but just don’t over feed.
> 
> *The smell is fuely/lemon but with something of a tropical/exotic aroma. I don’t really know how to explain it ??? O and the smell just varies in strength from pheno to pheno. *
> ...


*lol. So @whytewidow do tell us the story again about how you ran 60 beans and did not find any of the common phenos in shantis work or all the other white widows out there. And how I am just an arrogant know nothing know it all who only makes claims and is ignorant.*


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That isn't a real Mastiff. It is a nice looking dog, but I saw my first Mastiff back in 85 and that is no Mastiff. A real Mastiff would never lick its fucking nose like that...... This is def a fake dog pic hahaha
> 
> Cheers


Lol...she's 7 months old 
Neapolitan mastiff ...but  wait there's more I have another mastiff lol


----------



## genuity (Oct 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> That isn't a real Mastiff. It is a nice looking dog, but I saw my first Mastiff back in 85 and that is no Mastiff. A real Mastiff would never lick its fucking nose like that...... This is def a fake dog pic hahaha
> 
> Cheers



Got my Tummy hurting....... lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am pretty sure that is a down under gal. She looks pure breed something


Tan one is 7 mths old and a Neapolitan x bull mastiff
The red one is 3 yrs old and a French mastiff x bull mastiff I have a cool pic of her dad somewhere


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It actually really does look like a bull mastiff. Even has the right coloring. I also didnt mean the heinz 57 as a dig.
> Cheers


Shes half bull


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

Last dog pic
Here's the red mastiff daddy...


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 24, 2018)

In fun we need a GPS strain named haterade or something to reflect the craziness of this thread. I come here for the awesome pics regardless of whatever goes down in between.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

No more dog pics if there's no more bitching here lol


----------



## higher self (Oct 24, 2018)

Purple Badlands close to finishing, I'll post a pic before the chop. Getting some lil purple hues in the buds & they smell like something blueberry with a lil bit of lemon OG.

I like the terps & I dont doubt the flavor will be excellent! My only gripe is low yield & the buds arent airy but they are super soft & not much density to them. I'd give it a second run but I culled the mother plant.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 24, 2018)

That is not a real mastiff. A real mastiff only has black fur. I have owned 60 of them. The original breeder said so himself.


ruby fruit said:


> Last dog pic
> Here's the red mastiff daddy...View attachment 4220942


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol...she's 7 months old
> Neapolitan mastiff ...but View attachment 4220937 wait there's more I have another mastiff lol


The dad looks close, but still not the same as the real deal my dad left me packs of. That 7 month is licking too and anyone as knowledgable as me knows there is no way a real deal Mastiff licks its nose. The terps are so strong they cant.

Cheers


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think we all need a dog pic again to calm the farm here....
> View attachment 4220919


Please no !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> In fun we need a GPS strain named haterade or something to reflect the craziness of this thread. I come here for the awesome pics regardless of whatever goes down in between.


freebies. Nor Cal Cat Piss x Dogshit, not purple, not pineapple. indica x sat/dom. Many phenos.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

well guys I'm taking a break from posting this thread for a Lil while! apperently I post to much, and have offended the powers that be! I'm not very happy right now, bc I felt I was expressing my honest opinions, and thought that honest criticism and possible advise could help, but hey guess I was wrong so... it is what it is


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

Here is a picture of this thread


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

I'll be lurking around tho! and finishing up my gear! I still have jelly pie, tomahawk, cookies and chem, and sundae stallion!!! 

so I won't be gone for ever! just figure I'd let the pot cool down a lil!


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 24, 2018)

eagle scout , copper chem, tangerine haze bag seed, tomahawk getting close.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> View attachment 4220946
> View attachment 4220955
> View attachment 4220944 View attachment 4220945
> eagle scout , copper chem, tangerine haze bag seed, tomahawk getting close.


are you fighting with bugs? that last pic looks like mite damage on the leaves unless it's something else I've never grown outside so I don't know!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 24, 2018)

Everything moving along as usual, some of the Texas butters looking noice!!


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 24, 2018)

might be insect damage, we grow t-totally organic so we kind of live with it, in the greenhouse and outside you dont have the infestation issues like you get indoors i check with a 200x magnifier constantly and never see mites but do find a few flying insects stuck to buds.Thanks for some good looking out.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> *lol. So @whytewidow do tell us the story again about how you ran 60 beans and did not find any of the common phenos *


Not really necessary....once was plenty.



40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That is not a real mastiff. A real mastiff only has black fur. I have owned 60 of them. The original breeder said so himself.


Hey, man. I don't know if I told you, but I blocked you. Right before I quit the thread.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## nc208 (Oct 24, 2018)

tatonka said:


>


Saw them in Toronto a few years back. They put on a dope show. Crowd gets wild.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Saw them in Toronto a few years back. They put on a dope show. Crowd gets wild.


Hell yeah!


----------



## nc208 (Oct 24, 2018)

whisperer57 said:


> im in an illegal state and gu or any other turd of the day wont respond and tell me where the fuck they addressed my seeds...mother fucking hell, i had to cancel my card before because they use thieves now this fucking shit?


What's the problem? Living in an illegal state you clearly wouldn't be dumb enough to have them sent to your house or your grow right?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What's the problem? Living in an illegal state you clearly wouldn't be dumb enough to have them sent to your house or your grow right?


gorilla grow rule #1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> gorilla* grow rule #1!!!!!!!!!


* guerilla


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 24, 2018)

yeah, imma dumb fucker...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> * guerilla


@Chunky were you a school teacher?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> * guerilla



If I may play devil’s advocate (for the sake of debating), my client was clearly referring to Gorilla Grow Tents.
So, in fact, there were no grammatical errors.

Penalty is declined.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 24, 2018)

Guerilla Grow #4!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

hey I never claimed to be able to spell lmfao!


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 24, 2018)

White widow starting to frost up.  Some greenpoint micro shots.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @Chunky were you a school teacher?


No but my mother was.

And it's not just a spelling thing.
"Gorilla" is correct if you are talking about the mammal (or a brand of tent).
--- edit ---
Then there's the tape. 

And glue. 

Fuck it, never mind...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> No but my mother was.
> 
> And it's not just a spelling thing.
> "Gorilla" is correct if you are talking about the mammal (or a brand of tent).
> ...


Just curiosity. I know i married one.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well guys I'm taking a break from posting this thread for a Lil while! apperently I post to much, and have offended the powers that be! I'm not very happy right now, bc I felt I was expressing my honest opinions, and thought that honest criticism and possible advise could help, but hey guess I was wrong so... it is what it is
> 
> View attachment 4220953


I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
> And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


This message will self destruct in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This message will self destruct in 3... 2... 1...


Yep yep.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> White widow starting to frost up. View attachment 4221093 Some greenpoint micro shots.
> View attachment 4221094 View attachment 4221095 View attachment 4221096 View attachment 4221097


Definitely feel sorry for the poor bastard that has to trim them up....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

I'm not a fan of censorship.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Definitely feel sorry for the poor bastard that has to trim them up....


That would be me. Lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not really necessary....once was plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, man. I don't know if I told you, but I blocked you. Right before I quit the thread.


I've blocked all of you for getting my mastiffs mixed up with brick poodles


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've blocked all of you for getting my mastiffs mixed up with brick poodles


Now that's some funny shit right there!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not a fan of censorship.


Yeah well it happens right here and other forums and people ridicule logic for moderating the seed forum.there is absolutely no difference.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Yeah well it happens right here and other forums and people ridicule logic for moderating the seed forum.there is absolutely no difference.


I thought your boy was still selling the shit S1s. 

Not trying to be a dick, and not saying it's your fault, but that would be different for sure.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 24, 2018)

Ahh Fuck...it's never gonna end my mastiff has had enough ....


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I thought your boy was still selling the shit S1s.
> 
> Not trying to be a dick, and not saying it's your fault, but that would be different for sure.


Like all them hermie ass monster cookie crosses gu sold logic.
Maybe one of them same thing make you laugh make you cry type situations.


----------



## klx (Oct 24, 2018)

I hate censorship. I once got banned from IC for telling someone where they could get some Mullimbimby madness seeds because it was a bank that did not advertise on the site. Pack of cunts there.

If same shit ever takes off here Ill be gone just as quick. Sannies Opengrow forum is pretty good, havent been there in a while but pretty much a free for all.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Yeah I can spend a day shitting on greenpoint and giving out lifetime bans.there are alot of greenpoint fans over there.i bet gu wont be replying to any of them threads till 3018
Big ol line through his name now lol.
So yeah censorship can roll both ways.im all about it.

 

And new threads


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Like all them hermie ass monster cookie crosses gu sold logic.
> Maybe one of them same thing make you laugh make you cry type situations.


Heisen I picked up 6 packs of Cannaventure gear taking advantage of the 50% offer he has running. What's your opinion on his gear? Thanks.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

yes censorship is a joke, especially when customers are catching shit, for stating their honest opinions! I wasnt hating or making up shit, just stating the facts! even tried to give some advise! but fuck it I don't care anymore!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

what is the cannaventure site? I thought gu wasn't selling their gear anymore?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what is the cannaventure site? I thought gu wasn't selling their gear anymore?


Cannaventureseeds.com


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Cannaventureseeds.com


lol dam I should have guessed that


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 24, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what is the cannaventure site? I thought gu wasn't selling their gear anymore?


He has his own website now. Just Google cannaventure seeds. He has a 50% off sale going on till the end of the month if you subscribe to the newsletter. Plus he gives awesome freebies with every order.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Saw them in Toronto a few years back. They put on a dope show. Crowd gets wild.


I work in Live Event production and I worked with these guys a couple of times.
High energy for sure.

P.S. They are creepy


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 24, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Heisen I picked up 6 packs of Cannaventure gear taking advantage of the 50% offer he has running. What's your opinion on his gear? Thanks.


Check out horror seeds.i follow them on Instagram and anything you get from the seedjunky line is light years ahead of greenpoint.all there shit is good.gu is nothing more than a glorified chucker and I truly mean that in the nicest way.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 24, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Cannaventureseeds.com


Crazy they got raspberry kush seeds, i got this raspberry kush x purple kush cross i grow it's pretty epic.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Check out horror seeds.i follow them on Instagram and anything you get from the seedjunky line is light years ahead of greenpoint.all there shit is good.gu is nothing more than a glorified chucker and I truly mean that in the nicest way.


Are you sure on horror seeds? I posted awhile back about the review on here on rollitup. Something about customer info hacked.


----------



## tatonka (Oct 24, 2018)

While the wheels are falling off!!!
I will place this here
Watch "Ängie - Smoke Weed Eat Pussy" on YouTube





This is my theme song. I have my priorities straight


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not a fan of censorship.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


HAHA!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 24, 2018)

klx said:


> I hate censorship. I once got banned from IC for telling someone where they could get some Mullimbimby madness seeds because it was a bank that did not advertise on the site. Pack of cunts there.
> 
> If same shit ever takes off here Ill be gone just as quick. Sannies Opengrow forum is pretty good, havent been there in a while but pretty much a free for all.


Are you Australian?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Never seen that before, pretty cool grow setup.
> Built in exhaust fan, auto water capabilities easy clean up...very nice.
> Looks like the JP is staying low, I'm gonna pop a few of those next run.


Not necessarily genetics though- about the same maybe? I actually had to spread out some limbs in late veg/flip, and ended up needing to spread the JP pretty much as wide as the two BBs in the back. Tub shape is a bitch with 1 light, but works beautifully nonetheless! 

I'm pretty impressed with the JP so far on all counts- strong germ, rooting, growth, branching (in late veg), and strong cloning/re-rooting! Time will tell how these turn out, if i don't f up!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 24, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Heisen I picked up 6 packs of Cannaventure gear taking advantage of the 50% offer he has running. What's your opinion on his gear? Thanks.


Cannaventure Las Vegas triangle kush


----------



## klx (Oct 24, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Are you Australian?


East of the great dividing range.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 24, 2018)

klx said:


> East of the great dividing range.


Always good to meet a fellow Australian. You go on the Aussie thread much? Haven’t seen ya on there before


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannaventure Las Vegas triangle kush
> View attachment 4221171 View attachment 4221172 View attachment 4221173 View attachment 4221174


looks heavy on the lemon skunk. beautiful, huge buds. lots of lemons on that one?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
> And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


Yo we get it u don’t like green point you’ve been hammering that point forever now why not move on?


----------



## Cptn (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
> And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


I wonder how much Logic would have to pay ICmag to get a forum over there? 
You think they would let him in the door at any price?
Gotta sell a lot of ripoff seeds to make that kinda dough I bet.

Real classy burning whoever was loyal to you and sent you screenshots of internal admin discussions here.
Whoever runs this place should do some house cleaning and get rid of that unethical piece of crap.
No surprise you don't see a problem with that. 
Probably business as usual for you admins on the Farm.

I'm quitting this thread LOL (not really)


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 24, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
> And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


I am not a fuck, unless you mean a good fuck. “You fucks” is not a fungible group, and I don’t talk about logic being shady. I don’t need to, there’s plenty of evidence, none of which excuses Gus, or you, or anyone else for bad behavior.

And if anyone “invented sketchy” it was probably Jean-Michel Basquiat. (That’s an art joke, for all you liberal arts students out there)

Is it possible that users reported you so many times they banned your account for something other than your advertiser protectionsim conspiracy theory? I am not defending bad business practices, but it is worth pointing out that you have a hard time keeping your dick in those fancy jeans.

Maybe the biggest conspiracy is there is no conspiracy at all?


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am not a fuck, unless you mean a good fuck. “You fucks” is not a fungible group, and I don’t talk about logic being shady. I don’t need to, there’s plenty of evidence, none of which excuses Gus, or you, or anyone else for bad behavior.
> 
> And if anyone “invented sketchy” it was probably Jean-Michel Basquiat. (That’s an art joke, for all you liberal arts students out there)
> 
> ...


That comment was directed towards the handful that constantly remind me I work for logic.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 25, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> That comment was directed towards the handful that constantly remind me I work for logic.


I know, I didn’t really need to say all that.

My main point was the cause of your other account getting banned might not be what you think. Keep that possibility open. 

Not that I have a dog in the fight. This is my soap opera, I don’t watch much TV.


----------



## klx (Oct 25, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Always good to meet a fellow Australian. You go on the Aussie thread much? Haven’t seen ya on there before


Likewise. Nah I only have so much free time and that thread moves too fast to keep up.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 25, 2018)

klx said:


> Likewise. Nah I only have so much free time and that thread moves too fast to keep up.


Haha word so true I can barely keep up, there are some fun characters on there that’s for sure


----------



## klx (Oct 25, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Haha word so true I can barely keep it up, there are some fun characters on there that’s for sure


Yep pretty straight up crew as far as I can gather.

Am watching your Texas Butters as i have a pack of those. Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 25, 2018)

hey guys anyone run scrogs? I had an idea I use a sip pot rigged from a 30 gallon tote and it work amazing but the problem is it outgrows all my other 10g plants, it grows taller and faster! which isnt a bad thing but still an issue, 

so I thought about building one of these things (pic below) that way I could let it grow fast and train it better plus still be able to move the behemoth!!! I'm looking for some ideas if anyone has any input!!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 25, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I got banned from my other account by the powers that be.i guess Massa was offended so his corporate dollars had to silence the well informed.i got a PM with screenshots and gu is a big piece of shit.watching this trainwreck unfold from the walmart of seed banks has been priceless lol.youll can silence me here and I'm ok with that but I guarantee you cant do it elsewhere.its funny how icmag banned his account and kicked him to the curb until he started dropping them advertising dollars and now you cant even like a post or make a greenpoint thread without approval.
> And you fucks talk about logic being shady.this dude here invented sketchy.


Couldn't have happened to a bigger douchebag


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys anyone run scrogs? I had an idea I use a sip pot rigged from a 30 gallon tote and it work amazing but the problem is it outgrows all my other 10g plants, it grows taller and faster! which isnt a bad thing but still an issue,
> 
> so I thought about building one of these things (pic below) that way I could let it grow fast and train it better plus still be able to move the behemoth!!! I'm looking for some ideas if anyone has any input!!
> View attachment 4221213 View attachment 4221214


It would be cheaper to make your own. 
Bamboo is versatile stuff.
I built support cages for all my outdoor plants and it worked out great. None of the local stores had 6 footers in stock so I ended up extending the 4 foot pieces. 
Thin strips of duct tape & cable ties work great together. 
Any type of twine can be used for netting, but I would avoid anything that holds moisture -- like cotton.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Appreciate the support fellas!


I have a couple packs I musta bought while really medicated I'd donate for a cause...


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 25, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> For the record whytewidow I tend to believe you. I called it white widow because thats what i bought. Or so i thought. So many shady seed banks out there that will sell you anything and call it anything they want to make a buck. That's why guys like Rusty from Cannaventure are a God send. I trust his genetics and can feel comfortable that i got what i paid for. On the flip side that "white widow " was a great plant that produced well. Was a strong plant that didn't need trellis or stakeing. Shit I grew up smoking Mexican brick weed and now am at the point that I haven't needed to buy weed in over 6 years. That's the beauty of growing your own IMO. And believe me anything I've grown out has been miles ahead of the mexi brick shit I grew up on. On that note I've actually had some dank ass shit from time to time from that brick weed so you never know. Main point is guys we need to channel our inner Bob Marley. One love. I always welcome knowledge from others. That's how we all get better as growers. I know without forums like this I would be way behind the curb in this hobby. That's all I got.


Mexican brick weed of the 70s set the stage for many growers including me, a buddy and I decided to start some mex seeds under the covered roof of his parents trailer house, plants were 3ft tall early July we went to water and they were all gone! We looked around we found my buddies dad had transplanted them into his garden lol,


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 25, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Mexican brick weed of the 70s set the stage for many growers including me, a buddy and I decided to start some mex seeds under the covered roof of his parents trailer house, plants were 3ft tall early July we went to water and they were all gone! We looked around we found my buddies dad had transplanted them into his garden lol,


Started on good brick out of the cities in the late seventies; first grow, serious, 88, was rockwool slabs on inclide in trash bags into tote, aka resevoir,, dripper system, rinse repeat, holes cut out of trashbags strategically for big rockwool cubes. Grew some greener, not brown mexibrick but decent quality, and its the only buds Ive seen since that had purple, red and bright orange hairs on each bud, not just a plant. Had to harvest too early due to security scare, but still have some friends comment on the looks of that ole stuff. Showed it to a couple of folks, gave most of it away, smooth, just not ready, obviously a sat, had gone only 40 days. I did shed a tear. Had the fever then.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

No lemon just straight up og kush, definitely a triangle kush leaner.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No lemon just straight up og kush, definitely a triangle kush leaner.


The ones with the acrid lemon like you get in white widow are really nice. The sweet lemon ones are Godly. Thanks a lot for sharing pics are gorgeous. Fun to hear unadulterated straight og funk coming out.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 25, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Started on good brick out of the cities in the late seventies; first grow, serious, 88, was rockwool slabs on inclide in trash bags into tote, aka resevoir,, dripper system, rinse repeat, holes cut out of trashbags strategically for big rockwool cubes. Grew some greener, not brown mexibrick but decent quality, and its the only buds Ive seen since that had purple, red and bright orange hairs on each bud, not just a plant. Had to harvest too early due to security scare, but still have some friends comment on the looks of that ole stuff. Showed it to a couple of folks, gave most of it away, smooth, just not ready, obviously a sat, had gone only 40 days. I did shed a tear. Had the fever then.


Our grow eventually had to be chopped because it out paced the corn at 5-6ft and could clearly be seen from county road, never seen a hair or a sack lol, we eventually got our hands on a Canadian skunk strain (at least seeds came from there) I wish I had some of those early seeds again, we ran them for several years, but kept seeding with the earliest males not realizing we were breeding/promoting the ruderalis and ended up with tall lanky plants with little buds an low thc.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> *Cannabis-Induced Psychosis: A Review *
> http://www.psychiatrictimes.com/substance-use-disorder/cannabis-induced-psychosis-review
> ---
> There's plenty of psychosis here on RIU, especially in this thread.
> ...


I call bullshit. The second author is a long time consultant for a Swiss-based global Pharmaceutical company Novartis that specializes/developes/mass produces and markets drugs for ailments and symptoms such as hypertension and cancer to glaucoma/cataracts and migraines, with a global focus on pharmaceuticals, eye care and generic medicines.... All of which Marijuana has been indicated to also treat in an undesirably nonproffitable way.....

Plus, all of there cited "evidence" is highly subjective in interpretation, clinical and subject biases ad nauseam, and a lack of consistencies in clinical controls and group separation from precursors. In short, bad science written and likely funded by a pharmaceutical company with direct conflicts of interest. Ladtly, since when did we need a scientific study to show that smoking too much pot can lead to TEMPORARY paranoia!? Jesus.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I call bullshit. The second author is a long time consultant for a Swiss-based global Pharmaceutical company Novartis that specializes/developes/mass produces and markets drugs for ailments and symptoms such as hypertension and cancer to glaucoma/cataracts and migraines, with a global focus on pharmaceuticals, eye care and generic medicines.... All of which Marijuana has been indicated to also treat in an undesirably nonproffitable way.....
> 
> Plus, all of there cited "evidence" is highly subjective in interpretation, clinical and subject biases ad nauseam, and a lack of consistencies in clinical controls and group separation from precursors. In short, bad science written and likely funded by a pharmaceutical company with direct conflicts of interest. Ladtly, since when did we need a scientific study to show that smoking too much pot can lead to TEMPORARY paranoia!? Jesus.


Glad to see you have an open mind. 

There aren't any long term studies because cannabis is schedule 1. 

The article I referred to is one of many, but I don't agree 100% simply because real data is lacking. (you know, math & stuff) 

At this point, everything is subjective, but I'm glad you are 100% sure that you are correct.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I call bullshit. The second author is a long time consultant for a Swiss-based global Pharmaceutical company Novartis that specializes/developes/mass produces and markets drugs for ailments and symptoms such as hypertension and cancer to glaucoma/cataracts and migraines, with a global focus on pharmaceuticals, eye care and generic medicines.... All of which Marijuana has been indicated to also treat in an undesirably nonproffitable way.....
> 
> Plus, all of there cited "evidence" is highly subjective in interpretation, clinical and subject biases ad nauseam, and a lack of consistencies in clinical controls and group separation from precursors. In short, bad science written and likely funded by a pharmaceutical company with direct conflicts of interest. Ladtly, since when did we need a scientific study to show that smoking too much pot can lead to TEMPORARY paranoia!? Jesus.



no no.. its true.. and it will also make all your white women start fiending for this mandingo..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

lmao...this thread is the shizzznit!!!! I'm only on page 1590 and dammit, it's way better when you haven't been in it in a few hours,rather than clicking on every thread alert while perusing the site. The dynamics are priceless. Aside from the great pics and strain updates, there are like 5 different storylines/squabbles going on!
Maybe I am part of the problem by cheering from the sidelines....eh...*shrugs*
I'm in a bit of a quandry tho, how do I not offend someone who I internet "like/respect" by liking posts of the person/s they dislike or are squabbling with? insert sarcasm.

I'd like to round out my posts by bringing it back to something GPS related.
I still have all my unopend packs. Cackleberry was one of my first replacements to grab during S1-gate. I also have ghost town and sundance kid.
I know someone has some Cackleberry updates!

edit* I have sundae driver also.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> no no.. its true.. and it will also make all your white women start fiending for this mandingo..





Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4221481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221482


I actually owned a DVD of _'Reefer Madness' _but sold it at a garage sale when we moved.
Just for fun, I put a $10 price tag on it. (Most DVDs go for $1 unless they're special.)

It sold on the first day.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Ahh Fuck...it's never gonna end my mastiff has had enough ....
> View attachment 4221131


looks like your Mastiff is on it's second spliff.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 25, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> lmao...this thread is the shizzznit!!!! I'm only on page 1590 and dammit, it's way better when you haven't been in it in a few hours,rather than clicking on every thread alert while perusing the site. The dynamics are priceless. Aside from the great pics and strain updates, there are like 5 different storylines/squabbles going on!Run the Cackleberry, you won't be disappointed
> Maybe I am part of the problem by cheering from the sidelines....eh...*shrugs*
> I'm in a bit of a quandry tho, how do I not offend someone who I internet "like/respect" by liking posts of the person/s they dislike or are squabbling with? insert sarcasm.
> 
> ...


Run the Cackleberry, you wont be disappointed


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys anyone run scrogs? I had an idea I use a sip pot rigged from a 30 gallon tote and it work amazing but the problem is it outgrows all my other 10g plants, it grows taller and faster! which isnt a bad thing but still an issue,
> 
> so I thought about building one of these things (pic below) that way I could let it grow fast and train it better plus still be able to move the behemoth!!! I'm looking for some ideas if anyone has any input!!
> View attachment 4221213 View attachment 4221214


Thanks for this, I can build a couple to flower out some tall moms I have. Already have plenty of tomatoe cages I can modify.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

DonBrennon said:


> Run the Cackleberry, you wont be disappointed


 Have you run her....lol I'm assuming so. You have a journal or pics of her? Link me bro!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Glad to see you have an open mind.
> 
> There aren't any long term studies because cannabis is schedule 1.
> 
> ...


Lol, it's all good Chunk- thanks for posting that! Just an educated guess after reading the article and googling the authors... I'm probably not right (as usual) and we're all going to die of schizophrenic hysteria one of these days...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Lol, it's all good Chunk- thanks for posting that! Just an educated guess after reading the article and googling the authors... I'm probably not right (as usual) and we're all going to die of schizophrenic hysteria one of these days...


It's all good. 

My curiosity has personal roots that involve other people. Someone close to me has a TBI (traumatic brain injury) from an auto accident, so I do a lot of research on the brain -- especially seizures. 

I am totally fucking pissed that cannabis is still schedule 1 because it impairs real science. (math & stuff)

Which strains are best for specific conditions?

Who the fuck knows!

Even if you find the right strain, what's the correct dose?

Who the fuck knows!

What are the long-term side effects of taking too much?

Who the fuck knows! 

DAMMIT


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's all good.
> 
> My curiosity has personal roots that involve other people. Someone close to me has a TBI (traumatic brain injury) from an auto accident, so I do a lot of research on the brain -- especially seizures.
> 
> ...


one day we will have that info!


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 25, 2018)

How about a Greenpoint pic..
Sky Dweller..probably chop her here in a day or so, straight up pine-sol og smell.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not sure what that means but I like it.


I'm just being funny and saying one day I hope we can truly study and research this amazing plant!


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> How about a Greenpoint pic..
> Sky Dweller..probably chop her here in a day or so, straight up pine-sol og smell.View attachment 4221538


I don't know what you do better, growing or photography....one beautiful happy plant after another. Respect!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 25, 2018)

Just check for pubes first next time @slow drawl  looks pretty good!!


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 25, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I don't know what you do better, growing or photography....one beautiful happy plant after another. Respect!


Thanks my friend I love doing both.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just check for pubes first next time @slow drawl  looks pretty good!!


I just noticed what your commenting about, ha ha. Hoping not to give my secret away on how much I really love my plants. Here's the real problem... 
85lb Black Max... I try my best to keep him from the GH but sometimes he just slips right in.
Labradoodles don't shed much they say.
I entered this one in the monthly contest looks like I'll need another shot, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

Damn that's a nice eye @ ColoradoHighGrower! I had to blow it up umpteen times to see it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I just noticed what your commenting about, ha ha. Hoping not to give my secret away on how much I really love my plants. Here's the real problem...View attachment 4221589
> 85lb Black Max... I try my best to keep him from the GH but sometimes he just slips right in.
> Labradoodles don't shed much they say.
> I entered this one in the monthly contest looks like I'll need another shot, thanks for pointing that out.


ha i finally found the pube lmfao took me a good 5 min!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> The ones with the acrid lemon like you get in white widow are really nice. The sweet lemon ones are Godly. Thanks a lot for sharing pics are gorgeous. Fun to hear unadulterated straight og funk coming out.


I still got 3 more lvtk beans and it would be nice to find a lemon skunk leaner but Im satified with the one I got now for the time being. Cheers man


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> How about a Greenpoint pic..
> Sky Dweller..probably chop her here in a day or so, straight up pine-sol og smell.View attachment 4221538


Well here's the shaved model...


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 25, 2018)

Any of you guys ever grown razzleberry kush (raspberry kush x purple kush) ? This is my second seed run , wondering if anyone else have hermie problems and if so do you got any advice about how to prevent it?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4221481
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221482


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 25, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ha i finally found the pube lmfao took me a good 5 min!


Shit took me longer than that. Kind of disgusting when you do find it.


----------



## Bstndutchy (Oct 25, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Heisen I picked up 6 packs of Cannaventure gear taking advantage of the 50% offer he has running. What's your opinion on his gear? Thanks.


How did you get 50% off


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 25, 2018)

Bstndutchy said:


> How did you get 50% off


Sign up for the news letter on the site, get a code in your email


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 25, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Sign up for the news letter on the site, get a code in your email


I thought i saw that code printed on the home page. Didn't really think about it when i posted.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Have you run her....lol I'm assuming so. You have a journal or pics of her? Link me bro!


Check out Bob Zmuda's cackleberry, just scroll down the page a little
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-295


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just check for pubes first next time @slow drawl  looks pretty good!!


Man you got a better eye than myself. I was like I don't see no black curly but then noticed the little white hair. Almost looks like a pistil, almost.


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man you got a better eye than myself. I was like I don't see no black curly but then noticed the little white hair. Almost looks like a pistil, almost.


There’s a black curly on there too look on the left side lower on nug


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 25, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There’s a black curly on there too look on the left side lower on nug


I didnt see that one damn.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 25, 2018)

Got some variety with the Texas butter

Which pheno looks the best? 

#1 most indica dominant and has a burnt garlic smell

#2 smells similar to #1 looks similar in structure 


#3 this one is bit stretchy, probably discard the clones of this one 


#4 this one has dark pink stems and smells like banana 

#6 Has some mutant leaves, slowest growing. Could surprise me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There’s a black curly on there too look on the left side lower on nug


lmao I don't need glasses, I swear!

Damn it, it won't let me post the Magoo gif so here's a meme


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Got some variety with the Texas butter
> 
> Which pheno looks the best?
> 
> ...


That wild child, stretchy one, might be a nice og leaner. That is kind of how my tk leaner of lvtk looks in veg if not topped or pruned. But I feel yeah on dealing with stretchy plants, they're a bit more work.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That wild child, stretchy one, might be a nice og leaner. That is kind of how my tk leaner of lvtk looks in veg if not topped or pruned. But I feel yeah on dealing with stretchy plants, they're a bit more work.


For sure mate, especially when your trying to keep a even canopy lol, I tried slowing the stretch by topping but the laterals are just going nuts now. Looks like it would kill it outdoors


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Check out Bob Zmuda's cackleberry, just scroll down the page a little
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-295


will do 'preciatce it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 25, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There’s a black curly on there too look on the left side lower on nug


That is the one I saw, curly on the left.


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still got 3 more lvtk beans and it would be nice to find a lemon skunk leaner but Im satified with the one I got now for the time being. Cheers man


I'm holding my remaining 3 real tight.Running 1 of the 1st two again this round


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone have any veg pics of the fake n chem going?curious to see how they turn out.definitley be one I'll be watching out for


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Anyone have any veg pics of the fake n chem going?curious to see how they turn out.definitley be one I'll be watching out for


Run a pack and let us know


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

I've got cookies and Chem in veg, so far some really nice spacing on nodes, but they are only about 2 weeks old maybe 3, also got some sundae stallion that should be here in a few days!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Anyone have any veg pics of the fake n chem going?curious to see how they turn out.definitley be one I'll be watching out for


I actually thought that was a miss spelling lmfao, took me a moment! haha


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 26, 2018)

Can't wait to pop these


----------



## klx (Oct 26, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Got some variety with the Texas butter
> 
> Which pheno looks the best?
> 
> ...


#4 for the win but I would not kill the #3 clone just yet as its always the ones you least expect!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 26, 2018)

klx said:


> #4 for the win but I would not kill the #3 clone just yet as its always the ones you least expect!


 Yeah, hold onto #3. It's probably a banana leaner, whether from the og or the nl/haze. Going from the way nugs are stacking I'm gonna guess og like thenotsoesoteric.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Anyone have any veg pics of the fake n chem going?curious to see how they turn out.definitley be one I'll be watching out for


That avatar looks like it would be a good logo for a seed company!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 26, 2018)

5 Blizzard Bush with tails into Solo cups at my house. Looks like I may have 4 Hibernate up in cups. 

Greenpoint related: My Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis is 36 days in flower and continues to spread some and make buds everywhere and looks like a Copper Chem that was a fave here. Longish nugs on her. Very dark green leaves still and the little leaf bud is frosting up!


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 26, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That avatar looks like it would be a good logo for a seed company!



LMAO i actually had seed pack logos pop in my head at first glance.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I actually owned a DVD of _'Reefer Madness' _but sold it at a garage sale when we moved.
> Just for fun, I put a $10 price tag on it. (Most DVDs go for $1 unless they're special.)
> 
> It sold on the first day.


Oh you should've kept it. Kind of a cool piece of history and well worth more than ten bucks.


----------



## Traptito (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh you should've kept it. Kind of a cool piece of history and well worth more than ten bucks.


It's like Pumping Iron.. You never want it till ya do lol.
Once a year if that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

So is anyone buying beans during the 666 sale? 
It might be tempting if Gu still sold DVG, cult classics, and cannaventure.
I'm looking for more variety.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 26, 2018)

I’m just wondering when there will be more Jelly Pie


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 26, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Can't wait to pop these View attachment 4221875


Dreamcatcher has been a pleasant surprise for me so far. Both females I got running now are nice just different phenos.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher has been a pleasant surprise for me so far. Both females I got running now are nice just different phenos.



They will swell up too. Mine yielded really well. 

Had a couple phenos as well. My favorite was what I called tinge (not a blue dream leaner). It had a grey tinge with a light raspberry’ish looking hue. Good smoke. Probably could have taken it longer but it got cut at or around day 60 I believe. 
Caution on smoking in the evening. lol That shit will keep you up all night.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Actually I had 3 different phenos. 2 of them were pretty close to the same, slight differences, and then the “tinge”


----------



## Erysichthon (Oct 26, 2018)

Massive sale going on at Greenpoint, go get your beans. i just got a massively great order for about 3$ seed after discounts. I will not need seeds for ages!


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 26, 2018)

Erysichthon said:


> Massive sale going on at Greenpoint, go get your beans. i just got a massively great order for about 3$ seed after discounts. I will not need seeds for ages!


Yep !! Got 13 packs for 239$$


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That avatar looks like it would be a good logo for a seed company!


Lol something like that


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> I’m just wondering when there will be more Jelly Pie


AS soon as you send me a sealed pack of fems from either CannaVenture [ no PRK or CW ] or Useful.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Lol something like that


You should reverse one of those cuts you got and make some Wedding Glue to pass around!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You should reverse one of those cuts you got and make some Wedding Glue to pass around!


Gorilla Cake


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gorilla Cake


All the possible names sound good , I bet the cross would be too.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You should reverse one of those cuts you got and make some Wedding Glue to pass around!


Already being done.ill have a thread with everything documented including actual pics of the moms.wedc s1s gg s1s mac n cake,all kinds of goodies homie.i have the solfire black banana cookie #9 cut which imo is one of the absolute best cookie crosses I've ever seen.its the mother of don mega which is a cup winner and a cross of gmo.i got 4 more cuts this week including animal cookies and triangle kush.
The one I'm telling u is gonna be pure straight fire is gonna be east coast sour D and A dub, and katsu bubba kush and wed cake.super excited to put all this out there.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

He did have some late nanners that produced some seed that's growing now , is that what it is @Heisenbubble as always I'm a second behind! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Already being done.ill have a thread with everything documented including actual pics of the moms.wedc s1s gg s1s mac n cake,all kinds of goodies homie.i have the solfire black banana cookie #9 cut which imo is one of the absolute best cookie crosses I've ever seen.its the mother of don mega which is a cup winner and a cross of gmo.i got 4 more cuts this week including animal cookies and triangle kush.
> The one I'm telling u is gonna be pure straight fire is gonna be east coast sour D and A dub, and katsu bubba kush and wed cake.super excited to put all this out there.


Thats cool man, I for one would try all them crosses, they all sound good and the logo's cool too, look forward to it!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 26, 2018)

Erysichthon said:


> Massive sale going on at Greenpoint, go get your beans. i just got a massively great order for about 3$ seed after discounts. I will not need seeds for ages!


So normal price then.


----------



## DonBrennon (Oct 26, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Have you run her....lol I'm assuming so. You have a journal or pics of her? Link me bro!


No journal, only ran 1 out of 3 fems from 5 seeds. Despite me frying her with light, heat and inadequate ventilation, she was beautiful to smoke and had good potency, close friends loved it and one said it tasted like cherry bakewell. Mine had a true cherry smell with very little chem and it came through in the flavour too. My advice would be to flower em small if you ain't got much head room, they're very vigorous after flip. I must've cut about 60% of this plant away before flower and during stretch, these are the last photos I cant find, at around 7 week in, chopped 2 week later.  
Didn't take cuts, but did some very careful pollen chuckin with a tiny paint brush, some of the progeny are in the flower tent waiting for final up-pot before flower


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> super excited to put all this out there.


What about reverse auctions and bubble nuggets?


----------



## west23 (Oct 26, 2018)

Checked out gu’s sale and not bad not bad at all but last I spent over $200 dollars I got some bullshit fake seeds so I’ll just go enjoy my 50% off and some freebies over at CV with Rusty


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> AS soon as you send me a sealed pack of fems from either CannaVenture [ no PRK or CW ] or Useful.


Hmm...


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What about reverse auctions and bubble nuggets?


Lol that's funny.actually I dont plan on selling any of them for quite a while and only after they are tested and proven to have winners.one thing I can guarantee I plan on breaking the 6 fems a pack bullshit rule.im so sick of the seed counts.these so called breeders know it's a joke selling 6 fems for 100 dollars when they can get 1000 seeds off 1 decent plant.ill be doing them in 10 packs for fems and have no plans to run any males unless I had a seperate building.having male pollen around feminized seed breeding is pure stupidity imo.
Yeah man when I see what these people are selling fems for it's a joke really.no reason why people cant have access to the high dollar genetics for half the price and get the real deal without gimmicks or sales pitches or making you buy half there store to get a discount.
Website going up in 2 weeks and also looking for partners with like minded goals.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 26, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Can't wait to pop these View attachment 4221875


You know what's odd? Both my golden nugget packs say 80-90 days... 



Heisenbubble said:


> Lol that's funny.actually I dont plan on selling any of them for quite a while and only after they are tested and proven to have winners.one thing I can guarantee I plan on breaking the 6 fems a pack bullshit rule.im so sick of the seed counts.these so called breeders know it's a joke selling 6 fems for 100 dollars when they can get 1000 seeds off 1 decent plant.ill be doing them in 10 packs for fems and have no plans to run any males unless I had a seperate building.having male pollen around feminized seed breeding is pure stupidity imo.
> Yeah man when I see what these people are selling fems for it's a joke really.no reason why people cant have access to the high dollar genetics for half the price and get the real deal without gimmicks or sales pitches or making you buy half there store to get a discount.
> Website going up in 2 weeks and also looking for partners with like minded goals.


I agree.. something like $70-80 a 10-12 pack.. buy two get one free... killin the game. Good luck!

You should talk to @Michael Huntherz .. You need someone to handle customer service? lmk


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So is anyone buying beans during the 666 sale?
> It might be tempting if Gu still sold DVG, cult classics, and cannaventure.
> I'm looking for more variety.


Those were the good days! I got two packs of Grandpa's Breath f2's for $50 each, Ice Rivers Sugarbear Skunk for $20 and I think we all got LVTK for the L O


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

higher self said:


> Those were the good days! I got two packs of Grandpa's Breath f2's for $50 each, Ice Rivers Sugarbear Skunk for $20 and I think we all got LVTK for the L O


He had Ice River gear? Didnt know that!


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 26, 2018)

tomahawk 2tomahawk 3tomahawk 4

number 1 was in last post number 2 is pheno hunt winner 1 and 2 getting the chop today!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> AS soon as you send me a sealed pack of fems from either CannaVenture [ no PRK or CW ] or Useful.


I would buy a pack of your choice to get those jelly pie beans. Just,sayin', it's thee only pack I want to finish out my stardawg cross collection
..hehe


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> He had Ice River gear? Didnt know that!


Those packs sold out quick dont even think it was up for a day. IRG has some good gear close to chopping a Gman's Kush fem & it is as described so far.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

My bad @SoHappy101, not trying to step on your toes. Was just sayin', been chasing that JP for a minute now. 2-3 more months till Gu re-ups. Blah......


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> My bad @SoHappy101, not trying to step on your toes. Was just sayin', been chasing that JP for a minute now. 2-3 more months till Gu re-ups. Blah......


I feel ye, I been wanting it too. I've seen a few pks in peeps pictures of there mass collection of gps gear. Thought about asking but figured that would be the one most folks would wanna keep.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

higher self said:


> Those packs sold out quick dont even think it was up for a day. IRG has some good gear close to chopping a Gman's Kush fem & it is as described so far.


I got the Gmans from GLG and seems like I got some kind of Chem from them.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 26, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> My bad @SoHappy101, not trying to step on your toes. Was just sayin', been chasing that JP for a minute now. 2-3 more months till Gu re-ups. Blah......


I think i have an opened pack of JP maybe I'll have to look. But I think I only run two out of it.


----------



## higher self (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I got the Gmans from GLG and seems like I got some kind of Chem from them.


Same here I got their Afghan Skunk as a freebie.

Dont mean to keep plugging other breeders but for those looking for something close to Jelly Pie, Hazeman's Grape Stomper x Stardawg is pretty impressive IMO. Going to chop soon & will post pics in Hazeman thread. Actually about to do that now check it out.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> You know what's odd? Both my golden nugget packs say 80-90 days...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


what's the name gunna be?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> it's a joke selling 6 fems for 100 dollars when they can get 1000 seeds off 1 decent plant.


Hey man.....don't be letting out trade secrets like that. Respect the established price points, as others plot to capture the bargain bean hunters market.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's the name gunna be?


http://www.heisenbeans.com


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey man.....don't be letting out trade secrets like that. Respect the established price points, as others plot to capture the bargain bean hunters market.


screw the established prices! their way over priced to begin with!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> screw the established prices! their way over priced to begin with!


That's the joke. Well....half of it.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


Mr Hunterz


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


Best of luck on your venture,you know your stuff


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hey man.....don't be letting out trade secrets like that. Respect the established price points, as others plot to capture the bargain bean hunters market.


Lol it's all good.about to set a fire up under the asses of everyone in the business and I'll spend the next year getting my hands on every fire ass cut I can get or find.i suppose now officially would be unethical for me to keep posting here.
It's been fun for sure.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Best of luck on your venture,you know your stuff


I'll pop in for sure and give it a try! I've give almost any new company a try!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


@Michael Huntherz is a brilliant mind and knows his tech stuff.. I'll have him shoot you a note


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Lol it's all good.about to set a fire up under the asses of everyone in the business and I'll spend the next year getting my hands on every fire ass cut I can get or find.i suppose now officially would be unethical for me to keep posting here.
> It's been fun for sure.


bullshit this thread is more about all of us having fun more than it is about gps!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Lol it's all good.about to set a fire up under the asses of everyone in the business and I'll spend the next year getting my hands on every fire ass cut I can get or find.i suppose now officially would be unethical for me to keep posting here.
> It's been fun for sure.


maybe you should start a new thread! Heisens beans lol I'd go check it out!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

I like the name it kinda sounds like heisens nuts! lol sorry not making fun I really like it!


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Lol it's all good.about to set a fire up under the asses of everyone in the business and I'll spend the next year getting my hands on every fire ass cut I can get or find.i suppose now officially would be unethical for me to keep posting here.
> It's been fun for sure.


Lol there's no ethics in this thread. What's the point of starting now. If fraud and lies and shit slinging hasn't shut er down yet....

Ps Bubble nuggets was hilarious @Amos Otis


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Oct 26, 2018)

*Help. Extremely displeased.*

I planted 14 regular seeds from greenpoint. 6 jelly pie. 4 dreamcatcher. 4 cookies n chem. The pack of dreamcatcher was a replacement pack from a pack of GG4 s1's that i had bought and turns out they were fake, bull shit reg seeds. I also planted 3 fem seeds from other breeders. Out of 4 cookies n chem seeds i planted, only 1 sprouted. The other 11 seeds germinated and sprouted just fine. So out of the remaining 11 seeds, 10 turned out to be male. The other one is either female or a hermie. Not positive yet. The fem seeds i ran along side these are females. Is this extremely bad luck? Or is this a breeding issue? Should i even risk wasting more time on running the rest of the seeds i have left? First time running GPS.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> *Help. Extremely displeased.*
> 
> I planted 14 regular seeds from greenpoint. 6 jelly pie. 4 dreamcatcher. 4 cookies n chem. The pack of dreamcatcher was a replacement pack from a pack of GG4 s1's that i had bought and turns out they were fake, bull shit reg seeds. I also planted 3 fem seeds from other breeders. Out of 4 cookies n chem seeds i planted, only 1 sprouted. The other 11 seeds germinated and sprouted just fine. So out of the remaining 11 seeds, 10 turned out to be male. The other one is either female or a hermie. Not positive yet. The fem seeds i ran along side these are females. Is this extremely bad luck? Or is this a breeding issue? Should i even risk wasting more time on running the rest of the seeds i have left? First time running GPS.


I'm sorry for that shit luck, it's possible that gu may try to make it up to you! I've had bad luck on a pack before and had it replaced, although I don't know if getting males is lines for a replacement! best thing to do is email gu with your problems and talk to him directly! no one here can fix your issue other than him!


----------



## 2easy (Oct 26, 2018)

my california cannon keeper just went 12/12 on her second run. she is just a beautiful plant this one.

 

and also i ended up with 5 females from the golden nuggets. i also kept a cut of 1 exceptional looking male that had a very sweet stem rub


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm sorry for that shit luck, it's possible that gu may try to make it up to you! I've had bad luck on a pack before and had it replaced, although I don't know if getting males is lines for a replacement! best thing to do is email gu with your problems and talk to him directly! no one here can fix your issue other than him!


Ok thank you. If im the only one thats had this problem. Its just probably my luck.. ill email him and see whats up


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> .i suppose now officially would be unethical for me to keep posting here.


 

Good luck on your venture.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4222166
> 
> Good luck on your venture.


When's lord bowler gonna get his own strain?


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 26, 2018)

Tomahawk at 45 days


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Know any web builders.i know there was someone here that posted a while back they built websites.if your reading this hit me up.i already purchased the domain name.


I think it was Micheal Hunterz


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I think it was Micheal Hunterz


yea that's been said about 4 times lol I've seen him around the dude must be legendary!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yeah, hold onto #3. It's probably a banana leaner, whether from the og or the nl/haze. Going from the way nugs are stacking I'm gonna guess og like thenotsoesoteric.


I’m just suprised how much difference there is between the 5... gonna be a fun grow


----------



## Swampjack (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> http://www.heisenbeans.com


Put me on your email list


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

nc208 said:


> When's lord bowler gonna get his own strain?
> View attachment 4222174


I know, right?  Would have to be bad a$$, yet refined. I'm sketching out the next group of honorees - not sure if Pete's Piece is gonna stick to the C Dolato.. Love the character - "Nobody touches Pete's piece !" - but smoking Pete's piece  is starting to feel sketchy, at best.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I know, right?  Would have to be bad a$$, yet refined. I'm sketching out the next group of honorees - not sure if Pete's Piece is gonna stick to the C Dolato.. Love the character - "Nobody touches Pete's piece !" - but smoking Pete's piece  is starting to feel sketchy, at best.


blowin petes piece! how could you go wrong? lol


----------



## J.James (Oct 26, 2018)

Raindance male?


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

J.James said:


> Raindance male? View attachment 4222220


All day


----------



## J.James (Oct 26, 2018)

Raindance #2 looking male also


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 26, 2018)

J.James said:


> Raindance male? View attachment 4222220


90% sure it’s a male. You can give it a few more days, if the little grape like structures at the internodes continue to form its male.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

yes I agree with everyone else looks like nuts to me!

second pic I'd give a few more days! but it still looks like nuts!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> blowin petes piece! how could you go wrong? lol


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

J.James said:


> View attachment 4222222 Raindance #2 looking male also


Male


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

J.James said:


> View attachment 4222222 Raindance #2 looking male also


Male for sure! Do any of you guys remember one of the older breeders or maybe it was in a book idk, but somebody had a recipe for the environmental conditions to influence more females. I remember this from a long time ago and my memory of its really fuzzy and I seem to remember week 4 having the most influence. maybe? Anyone recollect this?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 26, 2018)

Hunterz ftw


----------



## J.James (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Male for sure! Do any of you guys remember one of the older breeders or maybe it was in a book idk, but somebody had a recipe for the environmental conditions to influence more females. I remember this from a long time ago and my memory of its really fuzzy and I seem to remember week 4 having the most influence. maybe? Anyone recollect this?


I have also read something about higher humidity levels during seedling stage and early veg will yield more females


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

I remember something of the sort. Had something to do with certain temps/humidity increasing female chances.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Male for sure! Do any of you guys remember one of the older breeders or maybe it was in a book idk, but somebody had a recipe for the environmental conditions to influence more females. I remember this from a long time ago and my memory of its really fuzzy and I seem to remember week 4 having the most influence. maybe? Anyone recollect this?


I think it was in Ed Rosenthals book. Could be wrong, a buddy had it in the early 90’s. ‘‘Twas our only source of info back then.*edit Looking back I think we had Mel Franks book. Marijuana Growers Guide.


----------



## rikdabrick (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Male for sure! Do any of you guys remember one of the older breeders or maybe it was in a book idk, but somebody had a recipe for the environmental conditions to influence more females. I remember this from a long time ago and my memory of its really fuzzy and I seem to remember week 4 having the most influence. maybe? Anyone recollect this?


I think it was DJ Short. I believe he said shorter light hours, more blue light and lower temperatures induced more females. I have no idea if that's legit or not


----------



## klx (Oct 26, 2018)

I call stoner myth on all that m/f ratios due to environment. Make enough seeds and the ratio will be close to 50/50 imo.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

None of that is true.sex can be determined with a tissue sample from a seedling as soon as its first set if leaves.its not gonna change its sex on environment.once the pollen hits the pistils that's it.its either YY or XY that's it.same with fems.there female and nothing gonna make them less


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 26, 2018)

no baggies with banana peels?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 26, 2018)

I have a question, maybe it's impossible to know and maybe not!!

is every new seed both male and female, and once it gets older is "picks" or is ever seed either one or the other from the time it's made???


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

klx said:


> I call stoner myth on all that m/f ratios due to environment. Make enough seeds and the ratio will be close to 50/50 imo.


I do believe environment plays a big role in female to male ratios, from experience. The first strain I ever bought was Skunk #1 from DP and I made a ton of f2's or next generation from whatever they were on. Anyway I started fifty something seeds one yr and could ct the males on one hand. Never even got close to that later on. Also last yr I had some Swiss Cheese hybrid seeds I sprouted a little late, don't remember the total number but I filled two of the shallow storage totes up with dixie cups packed in like sardines and had same results, like 90 to 95 % females and started a bunch this last spring and had closer to 50:50. So I definitely believe there's something to it, just don't know what or how.


----------



## klx (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I do believe environment plays a big role in female to male ratios, from experience. The first strain I ever bought was Skunk #1 from DP and I made a ton of f2's or next generation from whatever they were on. Anyway I started fifty something seeds one yr and could ct the males on one hand. Never even got close to that later on. Also last yr I had some Swiss Cheese hybrid seeds I sprouted a little late, don't remember the total number but I filled two of the shallow storage totes up with dixie cups packed in like sardines and had same results, like 90 to 95 % females and started a bunch this last spring and had closer to 50:50. So I definitely believe there's something to it, just don't know what or how.


I dont doubt that at all. Although 50 seeds seems like a lot, in the grand scheme of things its a tiny sample size. I am talking thousands of seeds, like in nature. Because the plants sole purpose is to reproduce.

Would love to be wrong about it though, would be brilliant to be able to get fems when you want fems and males when you want males.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

I've also put one out early spring and it start flowering female and produce seeds then when the days got longer , re-veg and be totally male when it flowered in the fall.


----------



## klx (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've also put one out early spring and it start flowering female and produce seeds then when the days got longer , re-veg and be totally male when it flowered in the fall.


This is why the cannabis plant is fucking awesome!!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What about reverse auctions and bubble nuggets?


Bubble Hugs


CoB_nUt said:


> My bad @SoHappy101, not trying to step on your toes. Was just sayin', been chasing that JP for a minute now. 2-3 more months till Gu re-ups. Blah......



Oh, you’re all good, man.
I have some cuts. I was just wanting to go through some more to see what else was in there.
I only got 3 females out of the pack, but I can wait.
Got some CannaV on the way, so I can wait a month or two for sure.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

klx said:


> I dont doubt that at all. Although 50 seeds seems like a lot, in the grand scheme of things its a tiny sample size. I am talking thousands of seeds, like in nature. Because the plants sole purpose is to reproduce.
> 
> Would love to be wrong about it though, would be brilliant to be able to get fems when you want fems and males when you want males.


I agree 50 is not a big number , but what's the chances of picking 45 females out of 50 seeds. Total seeds I got from that one sk#1 was around 300 guessing. Still have some about 10yrs old. Just my opinion from what I've seen , seeds have the option to be male or female and environmental factors influence it. If I grew indoors in small numbers i probably would have never witnessed this but I grow outdoor guerrilla style so I start around a 1000 seeds a yr in the jiffy 72 cell peat pellet greenhouse. This was outdoors sexing in dixie cups.


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm testing the seed shape myth with dream catcher and pig whistle. So far im 3/3 female, but like you know it could be a coincidence.
https://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/759/Cannabis_F_or_M.jpg


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

mordynyc said:


> I'm testing the seed shape myth with dream catcher and pig whistle. So far im 3/3 female, but like you know it could be a coincidence.
> https://www.420magazine.com/gallery/data/759/Cannabis_F_or_M.jpg


Vader tested out the deal where the seed detaches from the plant. Documented with photos and everything and busted that theory.


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Vader tested out the deal where the seed detaches from the plant. Documented with photos and everything and busted that theory.


They also considered the shape? I'm just curious.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm not sure it's been a while since I seen it, it was on YouTube , may still be there. If so you should ck it out. It was depressing , i was so hoping it would work.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

I remember reading the comments from that first video they put up about that and the feedback was so positive I really thought there was something to it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 26, 2018)

2 weeks should be plenty of time to build a sweet website. 







Oh man. This thread has me rolling like errr day. (Wipes out tear) so good.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 26, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> 2 weeks should be plenty of time to build a sweet website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haters gon hate ainters gon aint.
Money talks bullshit runs the marathon homie.what u got besides some gu fromunda cheese on them lips.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 26, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Haters gon hate ainters gon aint.
> Money talks bullshit runs the marathon homie.what u got besides some gu fromunda cheese on them lips.


The drama IS entertaining. Can’t deny it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 26, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2, it’s what’s for dessert. Pure Chem D halitosis funk coming off of this one.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4222309


Ha!!!


----------



## coppershot (Oct 26, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4222309


lol gold!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 27, 2018)

Just in case......


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Male for sure! Do any of you guys remember one of the older breeders or maybe it was in a book idk, but somebody had a recipe for the environmental conditions to influence more females. I remember this from a long time ago and my memory of its really fuzzy and I seem to remember week 4 having the most influence. maybe? Anyone recollect this?


That info was in Cervantes grow bible,but I believe it was Henk's theory(from Dutch passion seeds) he claims once the seedling has 3 sets of leaves not including cotyledons,enviroment can play a role.according to Henk,increased nitrogen,lower potassium, lower temps,higher humidity,fewer hours of light(but above 18 obvi) and lights giving off more blue can increase your female to male ratio if done for 2 weeks after the plant gets 3 sets of leaves.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> That info was in Cervantes grow bible,but I believe it was Henk's theory(from Dutch passion seeds) he claims once the seedling has 3 sets of leaves not including cotyledons,enviroment can play a role.according to Henk,increased nitrogen,lower potassium, lower temps,higher humidity,fewer hours of light(but above 18 obvi) and lights giving off more blue can increase your female to male ratio if done for 2 weeks after the plant gets 3 sets of leaves.


That's not how that works though. 

https://www.farmerfreeman.com

Accurate ime.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think it was in Ed Rosenthals book. Could be wrong, a buddy had it in the early 90’s. ‘‘Twas our only source of info back then.*edit Looking back I think we had Mel Franks book. Marijuana Growers Guide.


Talking about Mel Frank's book , I had that book and remember reading about hermaphrodites and Fems , he had interesting theory's and that was back before fems got big too.


natureboygrower said:


> That info was in Cervantes grow bible,but I believe it was Henk's theory(from Dutch passion seeds) he claims once the seedling has 3 sets of leaves not including cotyledons,enviroment can play a role.according to Henk,increased nitrogen,lower potassium, lower temps,higher humidity,fewer hours of light(but above 18 obvi) and lights giving off more blue can increase your female to male ratio if done for 2 weeks after the plant gets 3 sets of leaves.


Yeah thats sounds like it could be it, I remember it wasn't a short read(more than a sentence or two) and it was pretty detailed. I would like to find it and prove this theory. I know most people dont believe it but from what I've seen environment has to play a role. I wish I had my experiences on video or documented, im sure it would change a lot of people's minds. Im the only one that witnessed the skunks but last yr my buddy seen it with the cheese hybrids. I guess its just one of them things your not gonna believe till you see it with your own eyes.


----------



## natureboygrower (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That's not how that works though.
> 
> https://www.farmerfreeman.com/order/#!/Testing/c/29458002/offset=0&sort=normal
> 
> Accurate ime.


I dont have the experience to disagree/agree with the theory myself,just relaying where I thought the source came from.i was not able to load your link. 



boybelue said:


> Talking about Mel Frank's book , I had that book and remember reading about hermaphrodites and Fems , he had interesting theory's and that was back before fems got big too.
> 
> Yeah thats sounds like it could be it, I remember it wasn't a short read(more than a sentence or two) and it was pretty detailed. I would like to find it and prove this theory. I know most people dont believe it but from what I've seen environment has to play a role. I wish I had my experiences on video or documented, im sure it would change a lot of people's minds. Im the only one that witnessed the skunks but last yr my buddy seen it with the cheese hybrids. I guess its just one of them things your not gonna believe till you see it with your own eyes.


I'm 95% sure I read that in Cervantes' book.i'll dig it out later today.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> I dont have the experience to disagree/agree with the theory myself,just relaying where I thought the source came from.i was not able to load your link.


Sex is determined at fertilization. With how slippery marijuana is sexually I wouldn't be surprised if there were some males that expressed female traits based on environmental conditions.

The link should be fixed now. Basically once your seedling is on its first real leaves you can snip some off and get the sex chromosomes checked. I've only done 10 plants and it was accurate. I'll probably use that for regular seeds from now on.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Sex is determined at fertilization. With how slippery marijuana is sexually I wouldn't be surprised if there were some males that expressed female traits based on environmental conditions.
> 
> The link should be fixed now. Basically once your seedling is on its first real leaves you can snip some off and get the sex chromosomes checked. I've only done 10 plants and it was accurate. I'll probably use that for regular seeds from now on.


Wish they wasn't so expensive though. I would like to mess around with em.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Sex is determined at fertilization. With how slippery marijuana is sexually I wouldn't be surprised if there were some males that expressed female traits based on environmental conditions.
> 
> The link should be fixed now. Basically once your seedling is on its first real leaves you can snip some off and get the sex chromosomes checked. I've only done 10 plants and it was accurate. I'll probably use that for regular seeds from now on.


We all owe a lot in life to First Adopters.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Wish they wasn't so expensive though. I would like to mess around with em.


I think it's comparable to the cost of growing a plant for 5-8 more weeks to figure it out on your own. I have so many moms going at any given time it'd be nice to keep my young veg under control and well cared for in the future. That's always been the area that gets fucked up shit happening in my garden because of overcrowding one way or another.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> We all owe a lot in life to First Adopters.


I'm sure once a few capable people see the demand and ease of operation is realized there will be competition to lower the prices. I'm not planning on paying as much per plant as the 50 pack. I'm gonna try to get it below $10/plant. If I keep popping regular seeds like I have been they'd see 3-400 a year from me.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

You know a lot of people have a high percentage of success with the seed sexing thing. And I have a theory about it, it's laughable and goes against my belief of environment influenced sexing but here it goes. They say the females have a big almost perfectly round volcano shaped depression. Males are distorted smaller odd shaped. If this works I believe it's because the larger volcano shaped seeds/embryo are attached to the plant better or has a larger diameter connection or bridge between the seed and actual plant , might call it the umbilical cord. And the distorted smaller seeds would have a smaller umbilical cord. Ok so the female chromosomes come from the plant itself and the male chromosomes come from pollen attached to the pistols on the embryos side of the umbilical cord. I mean idk how it works , I'm just a dumb redneck but if the bridge to the embryo or cord was larger it would let more of the female chromosomes pass through to the embryo and if it was smaller it might not let them pass at all and it would get all its chromosomes from the pollen donor via the pistols. Idk if that makes sense to anybody , just my theory. Then again the female chromosomes could be present in the embryo from tha get go.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Haters gon hate ainters gon aint.
> Money talks bullshit runs the marathon homie.what u got besides some gu fromunda cheese on them lips.


Aside from the taste of my Jelly Pie wake n bake, I have a lifetime of relevant experience on these lips. I've been writing code and growing cannabis since Jeff Bezos had hair. I'm sure it is hard to see the world as it really is while wearing Logic's Arabian Goggles. 

When I told you to open your own shop I was kidding, you just come off as a complete know it all who proclaims to be an expert at everything. Good luck brotato chip! Remember there is an entire legion of keyboard warriors ( Just like you ) ready to tear you a new one when you drop of bunch of garbage seeds. Of course your boss Logic will still sell them for you probably. 

Tick tock, 2 weeks is coming up fast. Here is an example of some light reading you should be doing to get your endeavor off the ground.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Aside from the taste of my Jelly Pie wake n bake, I have a lifetime of relevant experience on these lips. I've been writing code and growing cannabis since Jeff Bezos had hair. I'm sure it is hard to see the world as it really is while wearing Logic's Arabian Goggles.
> 
> When I told you to open your own shop I was kidding, you just come off as a complete know it all who proclaims to be an expert at everything. Good luck brotato chip! Remember there is an entire legion of keyboard warriors ( Just like you ) ready to tear you a new one when you drop of bunch of garbage seeds. Of course your boss Logic will still sell them for you probably.
> 
> Tick tock, 2 weeks is coming up fast. Here is an example of some light reading you should be doing to get your endeavor off the ground.


Man that books probably over my head! Lol


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Man that books probably over my head! Lol


I'll be the first to tell you its not over your head, but it takes time and serious effort to learn, just like any craft.


----------



## growslut (Oct 27, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Aside from the taste of my Jelly Pie wake n bake, I have a lifetime of relevant experience on these lips. I've been writing code and growing cannabis since Jeff Bezos had hair. I'm sure it is hard to see the world as it really is while wearing Logic's Arabian Goggles.
> 
> When I told you to open your own shop I was kidding, you just come off as a complete know it all who proclaims to be an expert at everything. Good luck brotato chip! Remember there is an entire legion of keyboard warriors ( Just like you ) ready to tear you a new one when you drop of bunch of garbage seeds. Of course your boss Logic will still sell them for you probably.
> 
> Tick tock, 2 weeks is coming up fast. Here is an example of some light reading you should be doing to get your endeavor off the ground.


Its going to be funny when Heisen has to start dealing with customer service


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its going to be funny when Heisen has to start dealing with customer service


Haha when he meets himself! Lol


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think it was in Ed Rosenthals book. Could be wrong, a buddy had it in the early 90’s. ‘‘Twas our only source of info back then.*edit Looking back I think we had Mel Franks book. Marijuana Growers Guide.


I still have my copy of Eds growers guide, there were not many out there in the 80s-90s, bought mine at a head shop, it learned me a couple things, it wasn't all stoner lore...


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its going to be funny when Heisen has to start dealing with customer service


Yeah well the difference will be A ill have pictures of all the moms,B there wont be any males in fems period end of story,And C every strain will be tested thoroughly before anything is released besides S1s.S1s are just what they are S1s.How these breeders are just making chucks and selling them as testers is unbelievable to me.I think every breeder needs a list of qualified growers willing to test there genetics as well as the breeder themself putting a few dozen of them on a flood table or similar hydro setup and doing a run to at least test for stabilitly and lack of banana ass plants.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Yeah well the difference will be A ill have pictures of all the moms,B there wont be any males in fems period end of story,And C every strain will be tested thoroughly before anything is released besides S1s.S1s are just what they are S1s.How these breeders are just making chucks and selling them as testers is unbelievable to me.I think every breeder needs a list of qualified growers willing to test there genetics as well as the breeder themself putting a few dozen of them on a flood table or similar hydro setup and doing a run to at least test for stabilitly and lack of banana ass plants.



Your logo looks a little Humboldt ish. 



Just sayin


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Your logo looks a little Humboldt ish.
> 
> View attachment 4222606
> 
> Just sayin


thats just temporary till i put something together.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no baggies with banana peels?[/





nobighurry said:


> I still have my copy of Eds growers guide, there were not many out there in the 80s-90s, bought mine at a head shop, it learned me a couple things, it wasn't all stoner lore...


I am trying to think of the name of that book(pamphlet) that was published in the 70's i think. Sure did make growing very complected. I be leave they even had a chapter on grafting Hops to cannabis plants. Maybe yours is the one i am thinking about.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I still have my copy of Eds growers guide, there were not many out there in the 80s-90s, bought mine at a head shop, it learned me a couple things, it wasn't all stoner lore...


The one I had was the Deluxe Marijuana Growers Guide by Mel Frank and Oliver Williams. It was a white paperback.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Aside from the taste of my Jelly Pie wake n bake, I have a lifetime of relevant experience on these lips. I've been writing code and growing cannabis since Jeff Bezos had hair. I'm sure it is hard to see the world as it really is while wearing Logic's Arabian Goggles.
> 
> When I told you to open your own shop I was kidding, you just come off as a complete know it all who proclaims to be an expert at everything. Good luck brotato chip! Remember there is an entire legion of keyboard warriors ( Just like you ) ready to tear you a new one when you drop of bunch of garbage seeds. Of course your boss Logic will still sell them for you probably.
> 
> Tick tock, 2 weeks is coming up fast. Here is an example of some light reading you should be doing to get your endeavor off the ground.


Is it 1998 again and websites are being made just with just HTML and CSS?

Anyone should be able to get the basics of HTML and CSS in a weekend. CSS is a giant pain in the ass and is often incredibly cointerintuitive, but the basics are very simple. 

The hard part of building a website comes with adding more complex functionality which would require JavaScript or PHP or Python. That’s just the front end stuff. The backend, from building the server, managing the database, and deploying it is no joke either. 

Or you could just make a wordpress site and use their themes and plugins. Way, way, way simpler than building a whole website from scratch. Problem is, as soon as you want to add some unique functionality, nobody has the real programming skills to do it. It’s why GPS nuggets kept fucking up, despite it being something that should’ve been super simple to implement. Their tech guys know Wordpress and that’s it. It’s why they couldn’t remove an item from their navigation bar for the longest time.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You know a lot of people have a high percentage of success with the seed sexing thing. And I have a theory about it, it's laughable and goes against my belief of environment influenced sexing but here it goes. They say the females have a big almost perfectly round volcano shaped depression. Males are distorted smaller odd shaped. If this works I believe it's because the larger volcano shaped seeds/embryo are attached to the plant better or has a larger diameter connection or bridge between the seed and actual plant , might call it the umbilical cord. And the distorted smaller seeds would have a smaller umbilical cord. Ok so the female chromosomes come from the plant itself and the male chromosomes come from pollen attached to the pistols on the embryos side of the umbilical cord. I mean idk how it works , I'm just a dumb redneck but if the bridge to the embryo or cord was larger it would let more of the female chromosomes pass through to the embryo and if it was smaller it might not let them pass at all and it would get all its chromosomes from the pollen donor via the pistols. Idk if that makes sense to anybody , just my theory. Then again the female chromosomes could be present in the embryo from tha get go.


Every single female seed gets one X chromosome from the mom and one X from the dad. Every single seed gets equal numbers of one chromosome from each parent. If it didn’t, it leads to severe issues. Finally, pollination occurs well, well before the seed shell even begins to develop and the female chromosomes are already present within the ovules in the flower. There is no corollary to an umbilical cord in plants.

Also in humans it’s not like sperm travels through the umbilical cord to fertilize an egg either.


----------



## FruityWhyteWidow (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Yeah well the difference will be A ill have pictures of all the moms,B there wont be any males in fems period end of story,And C every strain will be tested thoroughly before anything is released besides S1s.S1s are just what they are S1s.How these breeders are just making chucks and selling them as testers is unbelievable to me.I think every breeder needs a list of qualified growers willing to test there genetics as well as the breeder themself putting a few dozen of them on a flood table or similar hydro setup and doing a run to at least test for stabilitly and lack of banana ass plants.


What I want to know is will you be making S1's of the tropical fruit white widow pheno? If so sign me up. The real thing is fuckin awesome.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am trying to think of the name of that book(pamphlet) that was published in the 70's i think. Sure did make growing very complected. I be leave they even had a chapter on grafting Hops to cannabis plants. Maybe yours is the one i am thinking about.


Capt: yes indeed marijuana growers handbook does have a blurb about grafting, I have some hops growing in the yard and IMO when ripe they reek of skunk bud, I been known to roll a bunch in my hands....


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 27, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am trying to think of the name of that book(pamphlet) that was published in the 70's i think. Sure did make growing very complected. I be leave they even had a chapter on grafting Hops to cannabis plants. Maybe yours is the one i am thinking about.


lol, Im not sure. hell , nowadays they claim clarke and ed's ole book is full of bullshit, lol who knows. I know some swear by the nanner thing, some don't. I never tried it. 

Treatment of hempseed with ethylene gas will increase the resulting number of female plants by about 50%. Ethylene is produced by certain plants (i.e., bananas, cucumbers and melons), and these can be used to treat hempseed in a simple manner. About two weeks before you plan to sprout the seeds, place them in a paper bag or envelope and put that in a plastic bag with the peels of a ripening banana or cucumber. Replace the peels after a couple of days, and change the bags to prevent mold.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

FruityWhyteWidow said:


> What I want to know is will you be making S1's of the tropical fruit white widow pheno? If so sign me up. The real thing is fuckin awesome.


I'll make s1s of anything as long as its dank and makes good babies.65 day finisher,big dense nugs and low leaf to calyx ratio,good potency and good nose I'm all in.people gonna go ape shit over this katsu bubba wed cake cross.especially after I start posting pics of babies.


----------



## higher self (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol at fruity whyte widow


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 27, 2018)

growslut said:


> Its going to be funny when Heisen has to start dealing with customer service


Heisen-director of clone recon(ass kissin)
Jay-head of human relations 
Finshaggy- grow & test manager
Logic-accounting & treasurer


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Heisen-director of clone recon(ass kissin)
> Jay-head of human relations
> Finshaggy- grow & test manager
> Logic-accounting & treasurer


I almost miss finshaggy lol it was very entertaining reading his bs


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 27, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> I almost miss finshaggy lol it was very entertaining reading his bs


That thread was priceless-i was jus trying to be funny w/my post-already ate 2 eddies & been smoking since dawn


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Heisen-director of clone recon(ass kissin)
> Jay-head of human relations
> Finshaggy- grow & test manager
> Logic-accounting & treasurer


Lol


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What about reverse auctions and bubble nuggets?


They shall be called sale on pepperoni and Bubbles kitties. No shitty mall dope allowed!!


Cheers


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Lol


Sounds like you gotta plan-keep grinding


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I'll make s1s of anything as long as its dank and makes good babies.65 day finisher,big dense nugs and low leaf to calyx ratio,good potency and good nose I'm all in.people gonna go ape shit over this katsu bubba wed cake cross.especially after I start posting pics of babies.


I'll have some of those if you don't mind me asking!!! XD


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> That thread was priceless-i was jus trying to be funny w/my post-already ate 2 eddies & been smoking since dawn


Me too ,just not the edibles...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Every single female seed gets one X chromosome from the mom and one X from the dad. Every single seed gets equal numbers of one chromosome from each parent. If it didn’t, it leads to severe issues. Finally, pollination occurs well, well before the seed shell even begins to develop and the female chromosomes are already present within the ovules in the flower. There is no corollary to an umbilical cord in plants.
> 
> Also in humans it’s not like sperm travels through the umbilical cord to fertilize an egg either.


I agree with what your saying , I'm just saying if there is something to that theory its more likely to be from that bridge or lack of, chromosomes can get damaged or broken. If there is that lack of connection the threadlike structure of the chromosome could be shorter or broken. There's still alot we don't understand and a lot of the stuff we claim to understand is theory.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 27, 2018)

copper chem clones for December harvest.

cowboy kush minutes before harvest!


she's down

bho from yesterdays tomahawk chop

our eagle scouts and rest of tomahawk girls have around 10 days left.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 27, 2018)

2 Jelly Pie


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 27, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> 2 Jelly Pie


Beautiful.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 27, 2018)

Dreamcatcher pheno 1
 
Dreamcatcher pheno 2
 
Cali Cannon


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 27, 2018)

About a pound !!
50 days flowering.

If anyone is interested I have a grow journal of this grow in that section. "Timber 4vs Flowering Journal" have pics from flip. Will post in my journal through harvest with dry weight at the end. Cheers !!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> About a pound !!
> 50 days flowering.
> 
> If anyone is interested I have a grow journal of this grow in that section. "Timber 4vs Flowering Journal" have pics from flip. Will post in my journal through harvest with dry weight at the end. Cheers !!
> ...


A pound of what where


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> A pound of what where


Really Heisen?? It's a joke bro. Your such a hater. Get a life.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2018)

Dont mind him Southside. Looking good mang!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 27, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Beautiful.


Thanks Lub. The JP's are definitely worth running again and again. Here is a better pic.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Really Heisen?? It's a joke bro. Your such a hater. Get a life.


I might be alot of things but a hater definitely ain't one of em.im more of a realist.dont get so bent out of shape.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> I might be alot of things but a hater definitely ain't one of em.im more of a realist.dont get so bent out of shape.


Respectfully bud you can be a realist and not come across as a dick. It's your approach, and frankly your overall attitude. 

You grow some very nice gear, and you definately know your way around the garden. You have so much more to offer by being supportive, constructive and you could really help members on here. Instead, you rub people the wrong way, and honestly degrade much of the conversation on here with negativity.

It's too bad cause when your not being negative you seem like a good dude with an enviable garden!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Respectfully bud you can be a realist and not come across as a dick. It's your approach, and frankly your overall attitude.
> 
> You grow some very nice gear, and you definately know your way around the garden. You have so much more to offer by being supportive, constructive and you could really help members on here. Instead, you rub people the wrong way, and honestly degrade much of the conversation on here with negativity.
> 
> It's too bad cause when your not being negative you seem like a good dude with an enviable garden!


Maybe it's the way people come at me.this is the only thread on the internet that has this vibe.everywhere else I dont have any issues.always super chill and helped many a gardener save there shit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 27, 2018)

Well I'll be damned -- someone found gunslinger @ a dispensary! 

http://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-3246#post-14552390

Maybe it's Heisen's dog shit pheno...


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Maybe it's the way people come at me.this is the only thread on the internet that has this vibe.everywhere else I dont have any issues.always super chill and helped many a gardener save there shit.


I am not here to argue with you, but I see you going at people on the regular, most recently @Southside112 over something that was clearly a joke.

I know many have brought up your negativity, so if you want to believe that it's everyone else and their approach then I don't know what to say. I am only offering some advice based on what I have seen.

If your activity on this forum was equal to that of your knowledge around the garden then you'd be a massive resource! That's all I am saying, hoping to provide a bit of perspective.


----------



## Heisensukenchuker (Oct 27, 2018)

What's the best Greenpoint strain for playing Atari?
I love that old school Mexican ditch weed.

Any strains that smell like old bandaids?


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 27, 2018)

Heisensukenchuker said:


> What's the best Greenpoint strain for playing Atari?
> I love that old school Mexican ditch weed.
> 
> Any strains that smell like old bandaids?


Good one


----------



## Heisensukenchuker (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks Broski!


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisensukenchuker said:


> Thanks Broski!


Never thought I would have a fan base to take the time to make screen names in my honor.i dig it.keep up the bad work.


----------



## Heisensukenchuker (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Never thought I would have a fan base to take the time to make screen names in my honor.i dig it.keep up the bad work.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 28, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher pheno 1
> View attachment 4222827
> Dreamcatcher pheno 2
> View attachment 4222828
> ...


Fuck yeah, I just popped some of this bad boys this morning.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisensukenchuker said:


> View attachment 4222961


I wish I cared enough about someone to make a screen name in there honor.your about as cool as cancer.funny clowns like you love to talk but you'll be the first one in line trying to get in on that drop.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 28, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Fuck yeah, I just popped some of this bad boys this morning.



i was just about to ask you in the aussie thread if you had seen those shots yet


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Maybe it's the way people come at me.this is the only thread on the internet that has this vibe.everywhere else I dont have any issues.always super chill and helped many a gardener save there shit.


naw bro sometimes you do come off the wrong way, I get it bc I'm like that, I'm an asshole but I don't mean to be, it's a southern thing I'm from new Orleans and we're all assholes and we don't mean it like that, just most ppl are too sensitive lmfao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Tomahawk


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

more jp


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Oct 28, 2018)

2easy said:


> i was just about to ask you in the aussie thread if you had seen those shots yet


They look mint hey mate


----------



## 2easy (Oct 28, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> They look mint hey mate


yeah its one pack i havnt got yet but i really should grab


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Tomahawk View attachment 4223002


That's worth a picture!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's worth a picture!!!


I have full moon fever and Hickok haze i just got for my birthday 2 weeks ago... Will pop a few one day... There's a long list of seeds that I want to grow, starting with the Long Valley Royal Kush regs that I have...


----------



## numberfour (Oct 28, 2018)

Beautiful nug of Skypilot


Third strain I've tried from GPS with Hibernate and Pioneer Kush being the other two. Skypilot is loud as hell on the nose, the Kush / Chem mix on the inhale / exhale is crazy, moreish and an instant hit. Potent stone with this pheno.

Plant is in reveg and I've still half a pack to hunt through, but this is by far my favourite GPS strain so far.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> I have full moon fever and Hickok haze i just got for my birthday 2 weeks ago... Will pop a few one day... There's a long list of seeds that I want to grow, starting with the Long Valley Royal Kush regs that I have...


I know how that is I got some clones coming that I'm hooking up in a 30g sip pot! I got great plans! lmfao my plan is to grow the biggest indoor girl I've ever grown! while taking shit ton of more clones lol, I want to flower a whole 4x4 Scrog style with just this girl!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I know how that is I got some clones coming that I'm hooking up in a 30g sip pot! I got great plans! lmfao my plan is to grow the biggest indoor girl I've ever grown! while taking shit ton of more clones lol, I want to flower a whole 4x4 Scrog style with just this girl!


That's what I'm talking about right there!!! Im monster hunting as well!!! Im gonna see what I can get out of these two first... Gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem and orange cookies x chocolate diesel fem in scrog... GG x CD on right, OC x CD on left... 2 pineapple express autos in the back...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> That's what I'm talking about right there!!! Im monster hunting as well!!! Im gonna see what I can get out of these two first... Gorilla glue x chocolate diesel fem and orange cookies x chocolate diesel fem in scrog... GG x CD on right, OC x CD on left... 2 pineapple express autos in the back... View attachment 4223053


they look great but I won't touch any fems for a few years I had a bad experience with hermies and fems so they got me kinda scared lol!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> they look great but I won't touch any fems for a few years I had a bad experience with hermies and fems so they got me kinda scared lol!


What are you growing then, autos?


----------



## coppershot (Oct 28, 2018)

Looks like he is growing regs. Some fire pics a page back.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Respectfully bud you can be a realist and not come across as a dick. It's your approach, and frankly your overall attitude.
> 
> You grow some very nice gear, and you definately know your way around the garden. You have so much more to offer by being supportive, constructive and you could really help members on here. Instead, you rub people the wrong way, and honestly degrade much of the conversation on here with negativity.
> 
> It's too bad cause when your not being negative you seem like a good dude with an enviable garden!


I agree with you Heisen can have a bad personality at times but i can see the good in him, i've seen him help a lot of people out. I dont understand the offensive attitude at times , but i think there's a reason, he did mention losing a son earlier and ive got four kids of my own and I couldnt imagine the pain involved with that. I know theres another here, could be more that can relate. And I dont understand the tension there. But anybody that has been through something as devastating as that i can excuse their actions. Idk maybe I shouldn't have brought it up, I feel awkward just typing the words, don't want to offend anybody or cause anymore pain. Idk I get the feeling Heisen would take the shirt off his back for you, just he's be cussing the hell out of you at the same time.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> they look great but I won't touch any fems for a few years I had a bad experience with hermies and fems so they got me kinda scared lol!


You'll have just as many herm problems with regs as you will with fems. Every time someone has a hermie with fems they blame it on the feminizing process and that's not the case. That strain probably had a herm tendency before it got femmed. Ive had just as many herms with reg seed as fem seed, don't think It has nothing to do with the sex of the seed.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 28, 2018)

I love this little popcorn branch. Normally I cut these off when I flip but I missed it. Very photogenic. Dreamcatcher pheno 2 btw.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 28, 2018)

I lost twinn boys in 2013. I understand the pain of loss and the dark place one can find themselves in afterwards. 

My comment was just my observations and I was hoping to provide him with some perspective, cause I agree that he is one heck of a grower.

Either way, I ain't trying to force things here.


----------



## URaDEADBEATdad (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisensukenchuker said:


> What's the best Greenpoint strain for playing Atari?
> I love that old school Mexican ditch weed.
> 
> Any strains that smell like old bandaids?


Lol they sell that in nickel sacks still in Compton on LB blvd bro


----------



## macsnax (Oct 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well I'll be damned -- someone found gunslinger @ a dispensary!
> 
> http://www.rollitup.org/t/random-jibber-jabber-thread.541781/page-3246#post-14552390
> 
> Maybe it's Heisen's dog shit pheno...


I found copper chem live resin at a Colorado dispensary. It was $70 a gram and I have a few packs of beans in the fridge so I didn't buy it. I was tempted just to try it though.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> I love this little popcorn branch. Normally I cut these off when I flip but I missed it. Very photogenic. Dreamcatcher pheno 2 btw.
> View attachment 4223129


not talking shit, but I cant see much. It's either too much light or a filter or something.. from what I can see looks good, but somethings a lil wonky with the pic imo


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> not talking shit, but I cant see much. It's either too much light or a filter or something.. from what I can see looks good, but somethings a lil wonky with the pic imo


I see it just fine lol. But I have noticed that with the intensity of light in my tent sometimes my phone does have a hard time with it.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 28, 2018)

Heisensukenchuker said:


> What's the best Greenpoint strain for playing Atari?
> I love that old school Mexican ditch weed.
> 
> Any strains that smell like old bandaids?


Old bandaids. Lmao!! #dead


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Looks like he is growing regs. Some fire pics a page back.


Not much difference between fems and regs though is there? A plant can hermie either way, right, and for reasons that have nothing to do


boybelue said:


> You'll have just as many herm problems with regs as you will with fems. Every time someone has a hermie with fems they blame it on the feminizing process and that's not the case. That strain probably had a herm tendency before it got femmed. Ive had just as many herms with reg seed as fem seed, don't think It has nothing to do with the sex of the seed.


That's what I was thinking... Thank you for breaking that down...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I lost twinn boys in 2013. I understand the pain of loss and the dark place one can find themselves in afterwards.
> 
> My comment was just my observations and I was hoping to provide him with some perspective, cause I agree that he is one heck of a grower.
> 
> Either way, I ain't trying to force things here.


So sorry for your loss, I couldn't begin to imagine what it would be like. A lot of folks here have lost loved ones but losing your children , damn it would make this world so difficult. My sympathies.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> I see it just fine lol. But I have noticed that with the intensity of light in my tent sometimes my phone does have a hard time with it.




It looks nice Im just referring to how white it is.. used to call it "washed out".. idk if its still called that. Not a big deal but I bet your pics would look even nicer if you get that figured out. Good luck!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> not talking shit, but I cant see much. It's either too much light or a filter or something.. from what I can see looks good, but somethings a lil wonky with the pic imo


I like to take my pics in the pitch black darkness, and use the light from the camera! I've found that most all pics come out better this way!!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 28, 2018)

Frank Nitty said:


> Not much difference between fems and regs though is there? A plant can hermie either way, right, and for reasons that have nothing to do
> 
> That's what I was thinking... Thank you for breaking that down...


The "herm" problem actually came from regs. Think about it.
I remember back in the 80's, guys were experimenting with some kind of baby hormone to cause them to begin herming. Does anyone know what I am referring to?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

You know guys I been saying for while the only two things that haven't "wowed" me about GPS gear, is the amount of leaves(I hate trimming lol) and the harvest weight and how big and dence the buds would get! ( haven't been happy about that) but I got this tomahawk....

well ended up with 4 fems out a pack the first 3 aren't nothing to brag about! but this fourth!!!! it has the small amount of leaves (less trimming) and it's packing on some weight!!! the stacking and spacing is almost perfect!!! hopefully the smoke report next month or so with be tops marks as well and if it is! then I retract every negative statement I've ever said about gps! but until then we will see!!! I'm deff. watching this one very closely!!!

I think so far from what I've done and seen! I think some amazing genetics can be found from gps gear! don't get me wrong there is a lot of varieties in the phenos! and some are... well shit! but every pack I have found at least 1 that has made me say wow!!!

so take it for it is, maybe I "hating" to some but that's my honest opinion!!!


here's that's tomahawk I was talking about!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> You know guys I been saying for while the only two things that haven't "wowed" me about GPS gear, is the amount of leaves(I hate trimming lol) and the harvest weight and how big and fence the buds would get! ( haven't been happy about that) but I got this tomahawk....
> 
> well ended up with 4 fems out a pack the first 3 aren't nothing to brag about! but this fourth!!!! it has the small amount of leaves (less trimming) and it's packing on some weight!!! the stacking and spacing is almost perfect!!! hopefully the smoke report next month or so with be tops marks as well and if it is! then I retract every negative statement I've ever said about gps! but until then we will see!!! I'm deff. watching this one very closely!!!
> 
> ...


That still looks pretty leafy but it's nice. Go grow a bulbous OG then you'll know what easy trimming is.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That still looks pretty leafy but it's nice.


yes but comparing to the rest of gps that I've grow that bitch is bald!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That still looks pretty leafy but it's nice. Go grow a bulbous OG then you'll know what easy trimming is.


this what I'm comparing too and saying it's a bitch to trim I actually give my buddy free bud just to do it for me!!!


and plz don't get me wrong, when we're talking about finished product it's hands down in top 10 I've had the pleasure of tasting! (speaking from a taste only standpoint) but when we're talking from a growers stand point, the yields were so low I wouldn't even tell anyone lmfao! and the trimming was a nightmare!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

but honestly man that's all I really care about is taste when it comes to bud!!! I mean shit everyone has good weed, it's everywhere and it's potent! but if it taste like shit what's the point! I like to enjoy and taste my buds!!! some ppl care about thc content! I'm all about flavor!!! and making my life easier with trimming! lmfao!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this what I'm comparing too and saying it's a bitch to trim I actually give my buddy free bud just to do it for me!!!
> 
> 
> and plz don't get me wrong, when we're talking about finished product it's hands down in top 10 I've had the pleasure of tasting! (speaking from a taste only standpoint) but when we're talking from a growers stand point, the yields were so low I wouldn't even tell anyone lmfao! and the trimming was a nightmare!!!
> View attachment 4223261 View attachment 4223262


Hard to find what you are looking for unless you run a full pack at a time.


Greenthumbs256 said:


> but honestly man that's all I really care about is taste when it comes to bud!!! I mean shit everyone has good weed, it's everywhere and it's potent! but if it taste like shit what's the point! I like to enjoy and taste my buds!!! some ppl care about thc content! I'm all about flavor!!! and making my life easier with trimming! lmfao!


You are approaching it all wrong man, people pay me just to let them trim. lmao!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hard to find what you are looking for unless you run a full pack at a time.
> 
> You are approaching it all wrong man, people pay me just to let them trim. lmao!


I always sprout a whole pack at a time! 11 beans!!! but my luck lately I've been losing 1 or 2 from the beginning, and the other were males! bc of my space I can't keep any males!!! but yes I always run a full pack At a time sometimes 2 packs at a time!!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm an asshole but I don't mean to be, it's a southern thing


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I always sprout a whole pack at a time! 11 beans!!! but my luck lately I've been losing 1 or 2 from the beginning, and the other were males! bc of my space I can't keep any males!!! but yes I always run a full pack At a time sometimes 2 packs at a time!!!!


All I am saying is there is a lot of "variation" in these seeds. The "few leaf" strains are in there, so, just keep lookin'. lol


----------



## quiescent (Oct 28, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> All I am saying is there is a lot of "variation" in these seeds. The "few leaf" strains are in there, so, just keep lookin'. lol


Dynamite diesel, the og crosses and any other sativas like Chinook haze or golden nugget should be easier to trim. Not many indica dominant strains are gonna be easy trims.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 28, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Beautiful nug of Skypilot
> View attachment 4223011
> 
> Third strain I've tried from GPS with Hibernate and Pioneer Kush being the other two. Skypilot is loud as hell on the nose, the Kush / Chem mix on the inhale / exhale is crazy, moreish and an instant hit. Potent stone with this pheno.
> ...



that looks very much like my sky pilot i grew a while back. it was a real winner and your description fits it perfectly

 

i just wish that one was still being made


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

2easy said:


> that looks very much like my sky pilot i grew a while back. it was a real winner and your description fits it perfectly
> 
> View attachment 4223310
> 
> i just wish that one was still being made


now that right there is what I call a picture


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 28, 2018)

Hibernate outdoors aust


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hard to find what you are looking for unless you run a full pack at a time.
> 
> You are approaching it all wrong man, people pay me just to let them trim. lmao!


It's hard to judge a strain based on a few beans.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> You know guys I been saying for while the only two things that haven't "wowed" me about GPS gear, is the amount of leaves(I hate trimming lol) and the harvest weight and how big and dence the buds would get! ( haven't been happy about that) but I got this tomahawk....
> 
> well ended up with 4 fems out a pack the first 3 aren't nothing to brag about! but this fourth!!!! it has the small amount of leaves (less trimming) and it's packing on some weight!!! the stacking and spacing is almost perfect!!! hopefully the smoke report next month or so with be tops marks as well and if it is! then I retract every negative statement I've ever said about gps! but until then we will see!!! I'm deff. watching this one very closely!!!
> 
> ...


Your not hating, you sound like a fanboy using a lil reverse psychology. Those are some dope plants though. Good work dude


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Your not hating, you sound like a fanboy using a lil reverse psychology. Those are some dope plants though. Good work dude


I have mixed feelings to be honest! and the way I was raised, you call an ace an ace and a spade a spade! I try to be straight forward with my OPINIONS! lol a lot of ppl forget the fact that's all any of this shit is opinions!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's hard to judge a strain based on a few beans.


I get that but popping a whole pack is more than likely double, of what 60% of small home growers are able to pop at a single time! I know u big guys and breeders run through thousands of beans but I'm small bro!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 28, 2018)

and dam guys thanks for the likes but I got like 2 or 3 pages with nothing but likes lmfao dam! feeling like I won first place at the fish tourny


----------



## FruityWhyteWidow (Oct 28, 2018)

Yeah the threads been great lately. I just kind of feel like we are missing someone.


----------



## Thegermling (Oct 28, 2018)

@Greenthumbs256 Hows the photo contest over at thcfarmer? Are you in the lead LOL?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I get that but popping a whole pack is more than likely double, of what 60% of small home growers are able to pop at a single time! I know u big guys and breeders run through thousands of beans but I'm small bro!


A whole pack is only 5 females, 6 if you're lucky.
If you flip em when they're small, it's easy to flower 6 in a 4X4.


----------



## Dividedsky (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have mixed feelings to be honest! and the way I was raised, you call an ace an ace and a spade a spade! I try to be straight forward with my OPINIONS! lol a lot of ppl forget the fact that's all any of this shit is opinions!


Word, ya I think i misunderstood your post. My bad . That tomahawk is very nice though. I hope you kept a cut. All the shit I read lately has made me not want to pop any of my gps gear. I know that sounds bad but it is what it is, I have better options.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> A whole pack is only 5 females, 6 if you're lucky.
> If you flip em when they're small, it's easy to flower 6 in a 4X4.


I typically pop between 10-12 seeds for my 4’x4’ tent. Sometimes my tent is overcrowded, but it usually works out to 5 or so females. My current grow I dropped 12 seeds, 9 germinated and 5 were females. One went hermaphrodidic early in flower, so I’m down to four. I’d prefer 6.


----------



## growslut (Oct 28, 2018)

Damn. Tents tend to get more crowded around here. Sometimes there might be 20-30 plants flowering in a 4x4. (half in one gallons and half in 7.5L root master pots)

The canopy is filled in and looks like a scrog from the top


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 28, 2018)

I am giving away an unopened pack of Cackleberry this week.

https://elbow.farm/giveaways


https://www.rollitup.org/t/elbow-farm-seed-community-seed-giveaway.978744/


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this what I'm comparing too and saying it's a bitch to trim I actually give my buddy free bud just to do it for me!!!
> 
> 
> and plz don't get me wrong, when we're talking about finished product it's hands down in top 10 I've had the pleasure of tasting! (speaking from a taste only standpoint) but when we're talking from a growers stand point, the yields were so low I wouldn't even tell anyone lmfao! and the trimming was a nightmare!!!
> View attachment 4223261 View attachment 4223262


I hate trimming, i feel your pain


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I get that but popping a whole pack is more than likely double, of what 60% of small home growers are able to pop at a single time! I know u big guys and breeders run through thousands of beans but I'm small bro!


I start a lot for my guerrilla grows , but after males, thieves, animals insects/bugs/termite's, weather, miscellaneous, a bush hog, dozer, some kind of box blade or front end bucket and me goofing up I usually have about a fourth of em left.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I like to take my pics in the pitch black darkness, and use the light from the camera! I've found that most all pics come out better this way!!!


I learned that growing outdoors, sometimes i go tracking through the woods,thickets briars and all in the middle of the night , nothing but a headlight and have to cut it off a lot. And it gets creepy sometimes. Armadillo's coming at you in the pitch dark, snapping twigs and making all kind of racket, not knowing what it is will scare the hell out of you or running up on a cow with your headlight on, their white face looks just like that ghost mask on that one movie, I bout pissed my pants and I'm a grown man. But man do those plants glow when the light hits them in the pitch dark. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 28, 2018)

so Heisenbubble wants to be the new Walmart of seedbanks after trashing GPS FOR WEEKS guess I know what the agenda was now


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> so Heisenbubble wants to be the new Walmart of seedbanks after trashing GPS FOR WEEKS guess I know what the agenda was now


You think it was premeditated or it just evolved over the last few weeks?


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 28, 2018)

lol i got an email about being mailed a pack of papers with tracking. tbh, i wish i could have just won free shipping on an order. maybe something to consider in the future @Gu~ 

not too be unappreciative, but that's an expensive pack of papers haha.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You think it was premeditated or it just evolved over the last few weeks?


Good question I want to give him the benefit of the doubt because he criticisms at first seemed fair but the way he trolled for so long seems like he had an agenda.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> that looks very much like my sky pilot i grew a while back. it was a real winner and your description fits it perfectly
> 
> View attachment 4223310
> 
> i just wish that one was still being made


Shes a fast mover and already putting out single leaves showing successful reveg

I've half a pack still to hunt through and will look to F2 and share out when the time comes


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I learned that growing outdoors, sometimes i go tracking through the woods,thickets briars and all in the middle of the night , nothing but a headlight and have to cut it off a lot. And it gets creepy sometimes. Armadillo's coming at you in the pitch dark, snapping twigs and making all kind of racket, not knowing what it is will scare the hell out of you or running up on a cow with your headlight on, their white face looks just like that ghost mask on that one movie, I bout pissed my pants and I'm a grown man. But man do those plants glow when the light hits them in the pitch dark. Just gorgeous!


Your post brings back memories boybelue! We have deer, elk, black bear and grizzly bears that used to keep my nerve endings alert, I'd have to say the lowly rough grouse blowing up right under my feet precipitated a lot of adrenaline rushes lol,


----------



## whisperer57 (Oct 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You think it was premeditated or it just evolved over the last few weeks?


yeah, i saw that. bohdi is 2 packs for 72.50, it would take alot to beat the deals out there if you shop.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 29, 2018)

Setting up shop? Ah....makes perfect sense now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I lost twinn boys in 2013. I understand the pain of loss and the dark place one can find themselves in afterwards.
> 
> My comment was just my observations and I was hoping to provide him with some perspective, cause I agree that he is one heck of a grower.
> 
> Either way, I ain't trying to force things here.


Exactly. . And that pain can hit like a tidal wave out of nowhere. It takes you to your knees and humbles you in way words cant explain. Its not something you "get through".
You just absorb it until it becomes a part of you.​Fathers do grieve differently than mothers and everyone has their "moments" but I'm a little taken back when I read people think this kind of loss is an excuse for people to go through life acting like a narcissistic jerk.


And I'm so sorry for your loss, copper. With every part of my being I wish none of use knew this kind of sorrow.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

MOst of us guys on a lot of even 420 type forums are brilliant and wealthy and the toughest guy at the damn bar. We also grow special plants approaching 35% and about a pound.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> MOst of us guys on a lot of even 420 type forums are brilliant and wealthy and the toughest guy at the damn bar. We also grow special plants approaching 35% and about a pound.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

We live in a “manufactured home” and I grow in tents. Pretty happy these days though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Back to our regularly scheduled program....

Eagle Scout #2. I cant find the pics of #1 which was the clear winner.


#1 Getting ready to test this one in a few minutes. Just need a lil more coffee first.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program....
> 
> Eagle Scout #2. I cant find the pics of #1 which was the clear winner.
> View attachment 4223767
> ...


Nice! 
Eagle scout is on my wish list. 

Heck, even heisen said he had a good one that he should have kept.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> Eagle scout is on my wish list.
> 
> Heck, even heisen said he had a good one that he should have kept.


I'm finding it stands out amongst the others I've grown. The structures good. Its got tons of frosts. Terps are on point and they both finished nicely without any noticeable sensitivities. 

Seems to be a decent cookie cross though I'm not sure how much variations others are finding. Those two above are from just 3 seeds. I culled the one male.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

At the end of the day and be that as it may, lots of elite level potency plants are still showing up here. But all the pissing and travail has caused me to broaden my hangout area a bit at RIU. Might have gotten in a cultural rut so that’s fine.

4 Hibernate are up and running early. Look forward to this again! Two are a couple days ahead. Blizzard Bush beans not up yet.

Related: 1 Copper Chem f2 from Amos at 39 days still growing and looking a lot like my favorite Copper Chem! Can’t give a smell because a Space Monkey at the same stage but started making buds much quicker.

Related: 4 of my Black Gold F2s are 5 days of 10/14 and very healthy. Love Black Gold!


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> We live in a “manufactured home” and I grow in tents. Pretty happy these days though.






Coming home to our "manufactured homes"


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> At the end of the day and be that as it may, lots of elite level potency plants are still showing up here. But all the pissing and travail has caused me to broaden my hangout area a bit at RIU. Might have gotten in a cultural rut so that’s fine.


Jed and Jethro never talked like that. You're not a real hillbill, now are ye?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

We don’t have a cement pond either.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> At the end of the day and be that as it may, lots of elite level potency plants are still showing up here. But all the pissing and travail has caused me to broaden my hangout area a bit at RIU. Might have gotten in a cultural rut so that’s fine.
> 
> 4 Hibernate are up and running early. Look forward to this again! Two are a couple days ahead. Blizzard Bush beans not up yet.
> 
> ...


Are there any Black Gold floating around at any other banks? It seems i missed out on a good one!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 29, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I typically pop between 10-12 seeds for my 4’x4’ tent. Sometimes my tent is overcrowded, but it usually works out to 5 or so females. My current grow I dropped 12 seeds, 9 germinated and 5 were females. One went hermaphrodidic early in flower, so I’m down to four. I’d prefer 6.


I run 6, 10gal totes or 9, 7gal fiber pots in my 4 x 4. I hate crowding plants, but sometimes you gotta.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Are there any Black Gold floating around at any other banks? It seems i missed out on a good one!


I haven't been on the site in a while but Oregon Green Seed has some older GP packs. They're a little pricier than the auctions though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I run 6, 10gal totes or 9, 7gal fiber pots in my 4 x 4. I hate crowding plants, but sometimes you gotta.


Tents are perfect for packing with plants. 
I used to run 9 medium sized plants in a 5X5 & it worked great. 

Some folks like the SCROG, but I prefer being able to pull plants out every couple of weeks for a good soak w/runoff. (My grows are "semi-organic".)


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Tents are perfect for packing with plants.
> I used to run 9 medium sized plants in a 5X5 & it worked great.
> 
> Some folks like the SCROG, but I prefer being able to pull plants out every couple of weeks for a good soak w/runoff. (My grows are "semi-organic".)


Yes, I like to be able to spin my plants around. I don't use nets. Total organic and water by hand. It is just what I like to do. I'm not in it to make $. I just love the plant.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

I got Black Gold two years and it was my first Greenpoint. Got it because of varied Chems in the mix with tiny amount of Afghan. Damn strong medicine. Has a big high yield and face slap strong pheno! I made F2s


----------



## hillbill (Oct 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Yes, I like to be able to spin my plants around. I don't use nets. Total organic and water by hand. It is just what I like to do. I'm not in it to make $. I just love the plant.


I grow in 2gallon waste baskets and LST to the individual baskets which are easily moved. Most all organic here but not a purist. My own grow for me and mine so I make the rules.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program....
> 
> Eagle Scout #2. I cant find the pics of #1 which was the clear winner.
> View attachment 4223767
> ...


Real Nice great looking bud


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> MOst of us guys on a lot of even 420 type forums are brilliant and wealthy and the toughest guy at the damn bar. We also grow special plants approaching 35% and about a pound.





Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4223758


Science!

Happy fucking Halloween, motherfuckers! Enjoy that chest hair, which is definitely not mine.


Deal with it, it’s October.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I got Black Gold two years and it was my first Greenpoint. Got it because of varied Chems in the mix with tiny amount of Afghan. Damn strong medicine. Has a big high yield and face slap strong pheno! I made F2s


sharing is caring


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Quick smoke report for ES

Into the grinder....
The nugs are very dense. It only took a couple of small buds to grind up a decent size pile for a Raw cone.
The trichs have a sandy feel to them. You know how some are greasy and others gritty (some fall in-between)? Well I'd say these fall into the gritty category. They didn't gum up the grinder but collected nicely in the screen. This one will probably make nice dry sift but I haven't gotten that far yet.

Terps are minty and earthy. Not overly loud yet present.
Taste (dry hit) - I'm picking up black chocolate, like the super dark bitter kind, mint and possibly some faint pine or anise.

Smoke is smooth after a couple wk cure.
The high is kinda sedating. After smoking half the cone I found myself sinking into my chair, ready to scoff off today's chores and veg out. By the third hit my body was completely relaxed.
I usually take some form of NSAIDs a couple times a day but I'm not feeling the need for any right now.

It doesn't have the brain power punch of an OG/Chem but its very good smoke just the same. I just wouldn't smoke this again in the morning if I had a lot to do. Its way too relaxing.


I would expect this to work well for sleep dep. mild muscle spasm, mild chronic pain, and loss of appetite. Its now been nearly 4hrs and I have mad munchies. I've been working on a bag of bing cherries as I type this. I'm doing all I can to forget about the choc. chip pumpkin whoppie pies my kid brought home. Its gonna be tough but I know just one will go straight to my ass.​
Not sure this will make it as a "keeper" but I will give it another run.

I haven't tried the SD leaner yet.

That's all for now folks. I can barely type a literate post while not high so I'm really struggling to get my thoughts out here, lol.


Edit: So much for a "quick report". Didn't mean to wax on for so long


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Science!
> 
> Happy fucking Halloween, motherfuckers! Enjoy that chest hair, which is definitely not mine.
> View attachment 4223893
> ...


Nice jugs!

But...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Good morning from Australia, 2 weeks today, Texas butters on the right


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> We don’t have a cement pond either.





Tangerine_ said:


> Quick smoke report for ES
> 
> Into the grinder....
> The nugs are very dense. It only took a couple of small buds to grind up a decent size pile for a Raw cone.
> ...


Great smoke report, love the florid detail. No such thing as too long.

I showed my gf your “exit strategy” post, she is still weeping on the floor with laughter. She has no idea who Lisa K. is, which makes it richer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Science!
> 
> Happy fucking Halloween, motherfuckers! Enjoy that chest hair, which is definitely not mine.
> View attachment 4223893
> ...


That aint right.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That aint right.


Which makes it so right. Sincere apologies, nonetheless.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That aint right.


At least it don't show him tucking his lowers! Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Great smoke report, love the florid detail. No such thing as too long.
> 
> I showed my gf your “exit strategy” post, she is still weeping on the floor with laughter. She has no idea who Lisa K. is, which makes it richer.


Im confused. Is your girlfriend under 20 or lived outside the western capitalist curtain? How does any adult american not know 1 of the cast members of friends? 

This is what happens when damn liberals waste their lives away reading books and critically thinking. 

But seriously kudos on your gf's resistance to the video box plague.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Damn, you guys are crackin out the sarcastic wit today with gusto. I love it!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im confused. Is your girlfriend under 20 or lived outside the western capitalist curtain? How does any adult american not know 1 of the cast members of friends?
> 
> This is what happens when damn liberals waste their lives away reading books and critically thinking.
> 
> But seriously kudos on your gf's resistance to the video box plague.


I can say with certainty I've never watched an episode of Friends. The only cast member I can think of is Jennifer Aniston. Was that show really that good?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I can say with certainty I've never watched an episode of Friends. The only cast member I can think of is Jennifer Aniston. Was that show really that good?


I can say with certainty....I can think of Jennifer Aniston..... settling down on the Ponderoas w/ Amos, and all the other g/f s atm can take an extended break.

Except Dixie and Carla.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 29, 2018)

Shameless Whore back for a visit after vacationing at my local hospital for a week 

Seems like I missed a few things around here. You guys are on a roll!
There were so many things I wanted to quote but totally forgot to write them down after a few magical puffs on some LVTK. There was one from WWidow calling 40ampsofbullshit out. M Hunterz going off on a noob. Something about clones and seeds. It's all a massive jumble of laughs 

Then we got Heisen. Seems like there are 3 or 4 of them now. Pretty soon he's gonna make a baseball team. I read a few posts from someone recently about Heisen and he pretty much nailed him down. Nice guy, great grower blah blah blah, but then he can be a dick at times blah blah. That about sums it up and I agree with it. Heisen says he is a realist and I believe him. He doesn't make stuff up and always will always back himself up with proof if need be. 

I think me and Heisen have a lot in common so I get where he is at tho. This has always been a secretive business and sometimes people don't want to go out of their way to help another and/or give "secrets" away. Maybe that is the "bad attitude" part he talks about. 
Ya, Heisen has a solid ego. He learned his shit and got some awesome cuts and found a way to make his grows look delicious. Sometimes that gets to your head and inflates it a bit. It's kinda like Trumpism...you get the power and your head blows up.

But he has helped some people and he doesn't fight with everyone. If he changed his attitude and got a bit mellower I think he would make a good business man. Something he may be able to learn from Gu. Because Gu may have had problems but he is a spot on human being, and a damn nice one at that. I think most of us had an idea what Heisen was up to once he started giving Gu shit about pictures and proof. I think we all agree that he had a point. It's the "Show us what you got for real" method.

On the other hand I would love to see Heisen helping people maximize their grows to fill out like his does. He did it with clones after I busted his balls about tweezer usage  I would love to get a pound under a 600 watt in a 4 x 4. Closest I get is 14 to 15.

I am a female seed kinda guy for the last 20 years so I want to see a REAL playa in the country. Especially someone right around the corner from me. Just give me those seeds and I'll be a very happy old man. I want fems capable of very strong genetics that can be cloned from clone for years. Because sometimes that one fem comes out so freaking good you can't let her go. Let's get the show on the road here.

The last thing I would ask from Heisen is this............. help me with my lights and equipment, and get me 2 pounds a month using 4x4 tents in a perpetual environment and your best genetics 

I believe I would buy a camera and take my own damn pics after that


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I can say with certainty....I can think of Jennifer Aniston..... settling down on the Ponderoas w/ Amos, and all the other g/f s atm can take an extended break.
> 
> Except Dixie and Carla.


I can say with certainty you'd have your hands full. Don't be sending off any of those extra g/fs. You'll need all help you can get.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I can say with certainty I've never watched an episode of Friends. The only cast member I can think of is Jennifer Aniston. Was that show really that good?


I was a seinfeld fan back then but Friends was huge throughout the 90s-2000s and still comes on everyday on at least 1 channel out of the hundreds. 

My comment was sarcastic for sure though. Im one of those people that is clueless of 5/6 of the shows my friends and co workers talk about. I still havent watched an episode of game of thrones, lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Shameless Whore back for a visit after vacationing at my local hospital for a week
> 
> Seems like I missed a few things around here. You guys are on a roll!
> There were so many things I wanted to quote but totally forgot to write them down after a few magical puffs on some LVTK. There was one from WWidow calling 40ampsofbullshit out. M Hunterz going off on a noob. Something about clones and seeds. It's all a massive jumble of laughs
> ...


2 p a month is a high request for a 4x4! you would need about 3 maybe even a 4th 4x4 and you should shoot for a p or 1 and half! just saying I run a 5x5 and 2 p a month isnt easy not saying it's impossible tho!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

All you need is 2 flower tents to hit 2 pounds a month with 600w. Not sure what Heisen could do for you there, lol, besides come by and grow your shit for you. 

Just veg longer or add plants but a pound under a 600w should be easy peasy.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 29, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Good morning from Australia, 2 weeks today, Texas butters on the rightView attachment 4223912


a bit of advise, take it if you want it, the girls looks great! but I would defoliate the lower and bottom of those girls! it's give bugs less places to hide and also can increase you air flow on the bottoms of the girls! which would mean more access they have to co2! and also your girls would put more effort into the top canopy which where 90% of all your good buds will come from!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 29, 2018)

Full Moon Fever, around 12 days from flip.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick smoke report for ES
> 
> Into the grinder....
> The nugs are very dense. It only took a couple of small buds to grind up a decent size pile for a Raw cone.
> ...


Epic


----------



## Goats22 (Oct 29, 2018)

harvested today a couple days short of 10 weeks.

lvtk#1






lvtk#2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program....
> 
> Eagle Scout #2. I cant find the pics of #1 which was the clear winner.
> View attachment 4223767
> ...


Damn Tangie,I love your grow [email protected]
Is the bud behind on the right the same plant as the one featured in the pic up front?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 29, 2018)

Full Moon fever and Lupine Lime    Sorry, they are pretty beat up. I'm old and can't see very well. But I try. lol


----------



## THT (Oct 29, 2018)

Another dose of bounty hunter


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn Tangie,I love your grow [email protected]
> Is the bud behind on the right the same plant as the one featured in the pic up front?


Thank you!
The one the to right is Top Dawgs 3Chems to the left is Gu`s Sundae Stallion.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 29, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Full Moon fever and Lupine LimeView attachment 4224047 View attachment 4224048 View attachment 4224049 View attachment 4224050 Sorry, they are pretty beat up. I'm old and can't see very well. But I try. lol


What are your thoughts on the Lupine Lime so far?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 29, 2018)

Just curious- i see a lot of finished GPS gear with a lot of new bud growth continuing right up to chop. What are thoughts on the impact of all the white pistals on final product quality/taste?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 29, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> a bit of advise, take it if you want it, the girls looks great! but I would defoliate the lower and bottom of those girls! it's give bugs less places to hide and also can increase you air flow on the bottoms of the girls! which would mean more access they have to co2! and also your girls would put more effort into the top canopy which where 90% of all your good buds will come from!


I defoliated after I took the picture lol.... you must of been reading my brain, cheers tho mate.... heaps more light and air movement in there now


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> What are your thoughts on the Lupine Lime so far?


I have been impressed with the Lupine Lime from the beginning. Grew very easy and has carried a nice "fruity" smell all the way through. Not gonna be a big yielder. Partly my fault. This run of GPS, I wanted to see what I am dealing with, so I never topped any of the plants. Let them grow a month or so and flipped. Looks about like I will average 2 or 3 oz per plant(largest ones) 
Was hoping someone would have posted some grows of this before me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 29, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Just curious- i see a lot of finished GPS gear with a lot of new bud growth continuing right up to chop. What are thoughts on the impact of all the white pistals on final product quality/taste?


I honestly don't like it at all. The tops don't smoke as nice as the lowers in my opinion.


----------



## 3AM (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick smoke report for ES
> 
> Into the grinder....
> The nugs are very dense. It only took a couple of small buds to grind up a decent size pile for a Raw cone.
> ...


As someone that has trouble sitting his ass down to focus and write, it looks like this is a great one for some focus too, no? 

Thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Back to our regularly scheduled program....
> 
> Eagle Scout #2. I cant find the pics of #1 which was the clear winner.
> View attachment 4223767
> ...


Only seeds I gave away I wish I kept.the eagle scout was definitely one I liked.your top one looks alot like one of the ones I ran.that and raindance prob the 2 biggest under rated chucks the ol chap has.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 29, 2018)

@Hotwired send me a PM to this name.i tried to hit you up but it wont give me the option.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Quick smoke report for ES
> 
> Into the grinder....
> The nugs are very dense. It only took a couple of small buds to grind up a decent size pile for a Raw cone.
> ...


That was a pretty good report. I don't really do them because my brain feels like I need to remember everything about a specific strain all at once. And eagle scout has been getting my attention lately. I just sat down and made an inventory list on my phone of all my seeds, I made sure I kept es higher up the list so I don't forget I would like to pop them in the near future. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 29, 2018)

boybelue said:


> At least it don't show him tucking his lowers! Lol


There ain’t no tucking that hog, boss.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 29, 2018)

Day 49 and the deputy is starting to fade out with some more purple, and it's getting it's swell on. Got some gassy funk hitting now.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 29, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 49 and the deputy is starting to fade out with some more purple, and it's getting it's swell on. Got some gassy funk hitting now.
> 
> View attachment 4224131


Stellar work, mofo!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 29, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Stellar work, mofo!


Thanks man. This is only my 3rd run and I'm pretty happy with how it's turning out. My last two runs we're with CFLs and bag seeds, so this is a big difference.

I'll be running this cut again for sure, and I'm sure it will only be better once I get it dialed in


----------



## klx (Oct 29, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Shameless Whore back for a visit after vacationing at my local hospital for a week
> 
> Seems like I missed a few things around here. You guys are on a roll!
> There were so many things I wanted to quote but totally forgot to write them down after a few magical puffs on some LVTK. There was one from WWidow calling 40ampsofbullshit out. M Hunterz going off on a noob. Something about clones and seeds. It's all a massive jumble of laughs
> ...


If you are happy to grow hydro and not scared of plant counts I can show you a simple system to hit those numbers.

Hit me up on pm or my thread if u are keen.


----------



## 907guy (Oct 29, 2018)

Some Texas Butter and an OBS male I kept for pollen.


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 29, 2018)

klx said:


> If you are happy to grow hydro and not scared of plant counts I can show you a simple system to hit those numbers.
> 
> Hit me up on pm or my thread if u are keen.


SOG is out of the question where were from.me personally I dont give a shit but we have min mandatory here on plant counts.yeah a 4x4 filled in with 2 node flips in ebb would murder anything as far as pulling weight but plant counts are no joke around these parts


----------



## klx (Oct 29, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> SOG is out of the question where were from.me personally I dont give a shit but we have min mandatory here on plant counts.yeah a 4x4 filled in with 2 node flips in ebb would murder anything as far as pulling weight but plant counts are no joke around these parts


I totally understand, we are under the booted foot of prohibition as well....but fuck em I say


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 29, 2018)

Also I would like to publically apologize to Gu for his cake cut.i looked through those pics and the second one that the dude posted is in fact the jbeezy wed cake mom.the one he posted on his website looks nothing like her but looking at the guys Instagram there is another pic that is definitely her that you can tell was in the same group of pics.
Not wanting to start a shit storm here but I did want to apologize.personally cant vouche for any of the others or deny that he was using fake pics but as far as the cake n chem goes it's legit.
Anyone that runs it that gets a p deficiency and is hard to get right you will have a keeper.i have ran her twice now and she truly is a special bitch.extremely hard to dial in but ice gotten purpling in veg because she is such a phosphorus hog.so anyone running the cake n chem and you see early purpling and slow flowering at first do not get discouraged cause she will prob be a dank queen.
2 to 1 veg nutes will give you purpling.craziest shit I've ever seen but it's so worth it if you can tame her.everyone I know that has ran cake either loves her or hates her.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 29, 2018)

I know there are a few people using MegaCrop and just wanted to share that Ive gotten strains to finish better by cutting back Megacrop to once a week starting week 5. I personally use Kelp-4-less bloom pack 2-20-20 but Im sure anything with lower N will probably help. I used to cut back MegaCrop after week 6 but am noticing less white pistils from cuttings this time around.

Im guessing some strains are more N sensitive or something?


----------



## Heisenbubble (Oct 29, 2018)

A little tip for all you guys taking pics under hps and 3000k cobs if you swipe right while your camera is open and select pro it will pull up a wb icon.click on it and select the color temp of whatever lights your using and it will filter out all the reds so the pictures will look better without all the orange glow.just wanted.to throw that out there for all the picture takers.not sure how it works under blurple.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 29, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> A little tip for all you guys taking pics under hps and 3000k cobs if you swipe right while your camera is open and select pro it will pull up a wb icon.click on it and select the color temp of whatever lights your using and it will filter out all the reds so the pictures will look better without all the orange glow.just wanted.to throw that out there for all the picture takers.not sure how it works under blurple.


so ur saying it's will completely take out the hps? bc I've always had to wait for lights out in order to take pics!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so ur saying it's will completely take out the hps? bc I've always had to wait for lights out in order to take pics!


This will be my name from here on out.anyone who needs to get a hold of me can message this name.
Yes it will take out the reds from hps.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

anyone have problems with herms on the tomahawk? ggxstardawg I just found a fucking nanner! it was the only one I could find on the entire girl! but I've learned that when there is one there is always more!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 30, 2018)

907guy said:


> Some Texas Butter and an OBS male I kept for pollen.
> 
> View attachment 4224169 View attachment 4224170 View attachment 4224171 View attachment 4224172


That Tb looks awesome, indica dominant? I think I got one growing that looks very similar too that, can only hope It turns out that good mate


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> If you are happy to grow hydro and not scared of plant counts I can show you a simple system to hit those numbers.
> 
> Hit me up on pm or my thread if u are keen.


Thanks for trying to help out, I appreciate it. Hydro wouldn't work for me because I run a perpetual in soil. This is how I do it:

Take clones, make them last 4 weeks. Usually fully done in 3 weeks but I keep them in shape for 1 more. Then off to the veg room for 4 weeks in 1 gallon pots in soil mix under 450 watt hps. That's 8 full weeks and now the flower rooms are done. Take those down and now move the veg rooms to the flower rooms transplanted to 2 gallon pots. By this time the next batch of clones are ready and they move into the empty veg rooms etc etc etc...

I get anywhere from 12 to 14 z's under the 600. I know hydro would yield a lot more but I would have to change the whole method and perpetual probably wouldn't work. I can't do 1k's because I have no way to cool those and my electric bill would soar to the moon.

I think it may be genetics too. Some types just don't yield well but my Lemon Hashplant from Bodhi does well and the LVTK did pretty damn good too. Hard to compete here now because all the stuff coming from the west coast cheap as hell. $100 ounces left and right of decent shit killing off all the growers. Many people here just want cheap shit and don't care what it is as long as they get high. There are still a few who appreciate top shelf stuff, but wont pay top shelf money. The way of the world I guess


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Thanks for trying to help out, I appreciate it. Hydro wouldn't work for me because I run a perpetual in soil. This is how I do it:
> 
> Take clones, make them last 4 weeks. Usually fully done in 3 weeks but I keep them in shape for 1 more. Then off to the veg room for 4 weeks in 1 gallon pots in soil mix under 450 watt hps. That's 8 full weeks and now the flower rooms are done. Take those down and now move the veg rooms to the flower rooms transplanted to 2 gallon pots. By this time the next batch of clones are ready and they move into the empty veg rooms etc etc etc...
> 
> ...


I get that! it's becoming that way everywhere! there is so much bud only the massive growers are surviving! and only bc they can under cut everyone's prices!! there isn't a ton of connoisseurs left! bc the cheap bud is actually really good! it sucks!!!


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Thanks for trying to help out, I appreciate it. Hydro wouldn't work for me because I run a perpetual in soil. This is how I do it:
> 
> Take clones, make them last 4 weeks. Usually fully done in 3 weeks but I keep them in shape for 1 more. Then off to the veg room for 4 weeks in 1 gallon pots in soil mix under 450 watt hps. That's 8 full weeks and now the flower rooms are done. Take those down and now move the veg rooms to the flower rooms transplanted to 2 gallon pots. By this time the next batch of clones are ready and they move into the empty veg rooms etc etc etc...
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got things sorted to me.

Yeah man $100 ounces would take all the small growers out here.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

shit were at 150 dollar ounces where I'm at and it sucks ass! I won't sell zips of what I grow lmfao fuck that bring your cheap ass to walmart!


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 30, 2018)

This is why I am going for yield now over top shelf. It seems like no one cares anymore as long as your buds are:

1) BIG (people orgasm over those 7 gram buds)
2) Smell nice
3) Frosty (this gets a big plus if it oozes frost tho)
4) Looks decent
5) Cured just right

The only people left who pay for top shelf are the rich kids who want to show off the latest new thing. The rest are getting it cheap now but WAIT...........WAIT till it goes legal everywhere and they have to pay dispensary prices. No more $100 ounces. I really don't think it will be profitable for them to sell so low. Once the east coast goes rec then the west coast is fucked as well. No more cheap shit to send east and they will be stuck with it. So what happens after that? Maybe small growers make a comeback with top shelf stuff? We shall see in the next few years. Hope I'm around to see it happen


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> This is why I am going for yield now over top shelf. It seems like no one cares anymore as long as your buds are:
> 
> 1) BIG (people orgasm over those 7 gram buds)
> 2) Smell nice
> ...


Realistically huge producers will supply like 98% of individuals at a much lower rate than you're expecting. There will be plenty of shit tier carpet baggers coming out west back to the east coast from where they originated.

I liken the situation of growers figuring out the gravy train is over as similar to a situation I witnessed in my city. A few years ago for whatever reason food trucks were trending way up. There's a low barrier to entry and everyone thinks they'll make it. Problem was the degenerate pirate fucks that couldn't cook their way out of a paper bag or keep a McDonald's from going under were the ones that decided to throw their hat in the ring because they'd rather be their own boss. We can all guess what happened, lots of food trucks for sale and a bunch of pirates on the curb making excuses why they failed.

I saw the same thing happen around when Colorado went medical, all these growers got their proverbial food truck. Then things went fully legal and the pirates that had a wife with half a brain bounced. They might've ended up in prohibition land. They might've kept growing, maybe not.

Some growers never left prohibition land and have been a witness to what's going on in the rest of the country. Either way, you're delusional if you think you're going to be selling your lbs for more than 1k when it's time for the nation to go legal. If you can't grow weed with economic efficiency I'd sell your gear and keep a private tent.

I won't even get into the oil cartridge thing fucking smaller producers of quality flower. All I'll say is I use them outside of my home for discretion and enjoy being able to get blasted around hundreds of other people and no one's the wiser.

The days of some growers being early retirees and stay at home dads are coming to a close. It's a bittersweet moment, wish no ill will but I'm glad it's happening. Soon it's gonna be put up or shut up time, best to prepare those folks so they'll hopefully stay off social welfare programs.

If any of this describes any of us, I'm sorry for keeping it real..... Your futures are gonna be different than you imagined.


----------



## genuity (Oct 30, 2018)

Love my state...
Still 250-300 all day...

3200- 4200 for the # Still & will stay this way for a min... we don't really fucks with to much out of state nugs.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 30, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> Also I would like to publically apologize to Gu for his cake cut.i looked through those pics and the second one that the dude posted is in fact the jbeezy wed cake mom.the one he posted on his website looks nothing like her but looking at the guys Instagram there is another pic that is definitely her that you can tell was in the same group of pics.
> Not wanting to start a shit storm here but I did want to apologize.personally cant vouche for any of the others or deny that he was using fake pics but as far as the cake n chem goes it's legit.
> Anyone that runs it that gets a p deficiency and is hard to get right you will have a keeper.i have ran her twice now and she truly is a special bitch.extremely hard to dial in but ice gotten purpling in veg because she is such a phosphorus hog.so anyone running the cake n chem and you see early purpling and slow flowering at first do not get discouraged cause she will prob be a dank queen.
> 2 to 1 veg nutes will give you purpling.craziest shit I've ever seen but it's so worth it if you can tame her.everyone I know that has ran cake either loves her or hates her.
> View attachment 4224182



_ I knew it was in ya some where.You remind me a lot of my father in law Heisen.He was an awesome guy that would give his shoes off his feet to some one in need,but he could also be the biggest muddafukka one ever met,ya either loved him or hated him.A true old school Harley buildin biker with nothing but love for the plant.Wish i had realized how much i'd miss him once he was no longer with us. to cancer._


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Realistically huge producers will supply like 98% of individuals at a much lower rate than you're expecting. There will be plenty of shit tier carpet baggers coming out west back to the east coast from where they originated.
> 
> I liken the situation of growers figuring out the gravy train is over as similar to a situation I witnessed in my city. A few years ago for whatever reason food trucks were trending way up. There's a low barrier to entry and everyone thinks they'll make it. Problem was the degenerate pirate fucks that couldn't cook their way out of a paper bag or keep a McDonald's from going under were the ones that decided to throw their hat in the ring because they'd rather be their own boss. We can all guess what happened, lots of food trucks for sale and a bunch of pirates on the curb making excuses why they failed.
> 
> ...


all we have to do where i live is beat the dispensery prices. There is a flood of CO, CA, WA, OR outdoor here right now but our customers still pay a premium for local organic grown bud, wholesale units are going about 24 for small batch local produce


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 30, 2018)

@Bodyne was it you that told me you knew "Sportster"?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Bodyne was it you that told me you knew "Sportster"?


met him, talked to him quite a bit, lived down the road for a few minutes. Been since 2013 or so. Met Kareem and MedKlow also, all great guys, give ya the shirt off their back. I just wished Sportz would have told me that gal I was livin with a known crazy hippiechick! lol


----------



## macsnax (Oct 30, 2018)

Heisenbubble said:


> A little tip for all you guys taking pics under hps and 3000k cobs if you swipe right while your camera is open and select pro it will pull up a wb icon.click on it and select the color temp of whatever lights your using and it will filter out all the reds so the pictures will look better without all the orange glow.just wanted.to throw that out there for all the picture takers.not sure how it works under blurple.


Speaking of cob spectrum. I'm getting ready to buy some, what spec would you suggest for veg and bloom? Should I go with veros or the cxb3590? This is all new to me here and want to make the best decision possible.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 30, 2018)

Quiescent nailed it. 

It's a process (loss of market share) that will happen over time. My guy went from needing 4 per month to a 1/2 per month in less than a year. (2014/A64 passed) I couldn't get it through my head that the game was basically over...so i just kept hammering away....thinking about that "top shelf theory" so many said was gonna rule the game. Nope. With the VARIETY present in the dispensaries...and the fact that in the legal states FLOWER isn't the draw...it's the concentrates and edibles that pay the bills...I coulda had the GRAIL and it just wouldn't matter. Folks go where it's easiest and where they are the safest...and that is the State sanctioned Dispos. Unless you wanna try standing outside the retail shop with a sign that says "Illegal Top Shelf Nug"....all of those folks will walk right past you/will lose your phone number pronto. I saw 25 years of steady flow just evaporate. If some of you can make it work...more power to ya...but "legal pot" is gonna separate the wheat from the chaff in a big way...if not completely.

Good luck all


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> met him, talked to him quite a bit, lived down the road for a few minutes. Been since 2013 or so. Met Kareem and MedKlow also, all great guys, give ya the shirt off their back. I just wished Sportz would have told me that gal I was livin with a known crazy hippiechick! lol


Are you still in touch with him?He and the father in law were very good friends for alotta yrs.And if he had told ya about her he wouldn't have had as much entertainment i'm sure.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Realistically huge producers will supply like 98% of individuals at a much lower rate than you're expecting. There will be plenty of shit tier carpet baggers coming out west back to the east coast from where they originated.
> 
> I liken the situation of growers figuring out the gravy train is over as similar to a situation I witnessed in my city. A few years ago for whatever reason food trucks were trending way up. There's a low barrier to entry and everyone thinks they'll make it. Problem was the degenerate pirate fucks that couldn't cook their way out of a paper bag or keep a McDonald's from going under were the ones that decided to throw their hat in the ring because they'd rather be their own boss. We can all guess what happened, lots of food trucks for sale and a bunch of pirates on the curb making excuses why they failed.
> 
> ...


I agree to a point. I look at weed from a business pov. I look at what the alcohol industry did and I believe that is what we, as a group, need to copy. Let the Budweiser and Miller guys be the billionaires. Then the people holding the awesome cuts start taking over with their MICRO WEEDERIES. We do it for us, the people right here. I got so many ideas that would include hundreds of people right here from RIU. People with off the chart cuts that no one in the country has. You can set up shops all over the country. You set it up so that we all grow the same shit the same way using the same lights, food and growing materials.

We will fill the niche that will be opened once the HUGE corporations take over. There is always a void to be filled. You just have to open your mind and think about it. Specialty cakes/cookies. Specialty cookware. Specialty food. Specialty anything. Don't think for yourself only, think out of the box. Just imagine what we could do if we put our heads together and filled that void.

My mind is open to a million possibilities. I bet some of you also have great ideas. Don't give up hope quite yet


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> I totally understand, we are under the booted foot of prohibition as well....but fuck em I say


I'm totally legal but still have a limit of 15 plants. 

It can be a pain when running regular seeds...


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Are you still in touch with him?He and the father in law were very good friends for alotta yrs.And if he had told ya about her he wouldn't have had as much entertainment i'm sure.


naw man, when I left that gal, I ended up wingin it in a boardin house for a bit, wasn't able to grow, etc. and then left state. I had left the perfect situation when she asked me to stay with her, then it went south, then Lone passed, left a bit sour taste in mouth, left state. Should have never left, to be honest. Was helpin a few multipatient caregivers with poppin beans and gettin some satisfaction from it. Again, regret leaving.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I agree to a point. I look at weed from a business pov. I look at what the alcohol industry did and I believe that is what we, as a group, need to copy. Let the Budweiser and Miller guys be the billionaires. Then the people holding the awesome cuts start taking over with their MICRO WEEDERIES. We do it for us, the people right here. I got so many ideas that would include hundreds of people right here from RIU. People with off the chart cuts that no one in the country has. You can set up shops all over the country. You set it up so that we all grow the same shit the same way using the same lights, food and growing materials.
> 
> We will fill the niche that will be opened once the HUGE corporations take over. There is always a void to be filled. You just have to open your mind and think about it. Specialty cakes/cookies. Specialty cookware. Specialty food. Specialty anything. Don't think for yourself only, think out of the box. Just imagine what we could do if we put our heads together and filled that void.
> 
> My mind is open to a million possibilities. I bet some of you also have great ideas. Don't give up hope quite yet


Seems like most of the micro breweries eventually sell out to the big boys.

You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seems like most of the micro breweries eventually sell out to the big boys.
> 
> You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


The Borg CAN be defeated!!


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I agree to a point. I look at weed from a business pov. I look at what the alcohol industry did and I believe that is what we, as a group, need to copy. Let the Budweiser and Miller guys be the billionaires. Then the people holding the awesome cuts start taking over with their MICRO WEEDERIES. We do it for us, the people right here. I got so many ideas that would include hundreds of people right here from RIU. People with off the chart cuts that no one in the country has. You can set up shops all over the country. You set it up so that we all grow the same shit the same way using the same lights, food and growing materials.
> 
> We will fill the niche that will be opened once the HUGE corporations take over. There is always a void to be filled. You just have to open your mind and think about it. Specialty cakes/cookies. Specialty cookware. Specialty food. Specialty anything. Don't think for yourself only, think out of the box. Just imagine what we could do if we put our heads together and filled that void.
> 
> My mind is open to a million possibilities. I bet some of you also have great ideas. Don't give up hope quite yet


Problem is you're gonna have a niche market that every grower that doesn't want to work at I'm guessing $12-20/hour for some huge corporation is also going to try to fill. There's also gonna be those same pirates come into the game with no clue what they've gotten themselves into. 

I wouldn't be surprised if licensing fees price out anyone not currently wealthy. I mean wealthy when I say it, just having some savings and dabbling in the stock market with comfortable jobs is just barely making it realistically. So much of the country is literally living paycheck to paycheck. The people that are gonna fill that need are the people that are truly wealthy. The guys that don't really have a job, they just have their hand in a million cookie jars using money they probably didn't earn themselves to make more money. That's how America really is right now. 

There will be better paying jobs in the industry for sure but people with degrees or are currently running 25-50k by themselves (with the exception of trimming and harvesting) or a larger op with a number of subordinates will be the ones getting them. 

You're not gonna get a job in this new industry without provable skills and knowledge. How it's kinda being set up by Californians with their certification process is how I envision it long term.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Love my state...
> Still 250-300 all day...
> 
> 3200- 4200 for the # Still & will stay this way for a min... we don't really fucks with to much out of state nugs.


I recently renewed my WA medical card which means I had to visit a dispensary to be entered into the database. 
Talk about range! Zips go from $75 to $375. 
Black market price for a decent ounce is $150.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seems like most of the micro breweries eventually sell out to the big boys.
> 
> You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile.


I'm my city there is a thriving true microbrewery market. If I can get your beer in Florida that was made in Oregon it's not a microbrew. There are at least 20 decent microbreweries in my area. They're not gonna get swallowed up anytime soon.

Problem is like in my previous post you've gotta have money to make it and there's always gonna be someone to pay back to get your start without using your own cash or tricking a bank to give you a loan. Beside the fact that banks won't be giving out loans because the people that don't need them will be in a higher number than the market could likely support.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

The 666 sale blows. 
Give me 66% off without a minimum purchase and I'd be interested. 

Auction also blows. 
Are those 30 minute timers?


----------



## 907guy (Oct 30, 2018)

Th


Bongsmoke420 said:


> That Tb looks awesome, indica dominant? I think I got one growing that looks very similar too that, can only hope It turns out that good mate


anks, she is surprisingly straight sativa. You feal her instantly in your head and that is where she stays. Assuming it carries over from the Ghost OG/Skunk/Haze genes in the Banana Kush. It’s an amazing smoke and I’m more of an indica guy.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Love my state...
> Still 250-300 all day...
> 
> 3200- 4200 for the # Still & will stay this way for a min... we don't really fucks with to much out of state nugs.


480-520 a zip where I'm at.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 480-520 a zip where I'm at.


I could see that in a certain circle in a more rural/large town dynamic but that's not the case in the cities. With legalization those prices would still fall to a way more reasonable rate. I dunno if you're gonna be keeping customers at a similar cost to white market when that happens after taking them for double what they should've been paying all along.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 30, 2018)

The STICKLER for most who think they'll simply set up shop and "boutique" their top shelf/frost/nug to the finicky among us will certainly be *LICENSING*. Here in CO...only the folks who stepped out on the Med limb and opened dispensaries pre-ANY regulation...were offered Rec licensing when a64 passed. License numbers were capped by the State very early on. There's no getting in NOW just cus you want to..or think you have the best weed. It's BUSINESS now....with open sales and no hiding away....not grower expertise sold from the living room. Here in CO...ALL unlicensed sales are illegal....and those penalties never changed. I'm sure they can now add tax evasion onto the charges as well....just like they now add ARSON charges if you..as an unlicensed maker of BHO...blow the fuck out of something in the process. Ahh....laws and the laws they create. 

Every state will have different parameters....but I guarantee every state will require licenses...and clean criminal records...and likely...as they did here...a detailed 30 page questionaire about EVERYTHING in your life....just to "qualify" for the privilege of lying in bed with the enemy...

Enjoy it while you can....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Mandatory testing appeals to a lot of people because it's safer than buying homegrown. 
Some cash croppers knowingly use harmful pesticides because they don't give a shit as long as they get paid.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Sounds like you got things sorted to me.
> 
> Yeah man $100 ounces would take all the small growers out here.


Hasn’t taken out the small guys here.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

These are the "enemy" long term. I love flower but as I get older seeing how discreet the carts are its undeniably going to overtake flower as the most common way to consume. Its a nice peace of mind thing for me. 

My buddy restocks on these just as often as flower in prohibition land. He makes less off the carts but people usually get a mix. Literally picked those up today. I had grape stomper, jetfuel og and lemon slushie past week.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm hoping up here in the mitten that they make it reasonable to get one of the micro business licences when we vote on rec. Its supposed to allow 150 plants, and you can process, pack, and sell yourself.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I'm hoping up here in the mitten that they make it reasonable to get one of the micro business licences when we vote on rec. Its supposed to allow 150 plants, and you can process, pack, and sell yourself.


That's interesting. Had no idea that mi rec was gonna be that cool. I'm just preparing for the worst, hoping for the best on the licenses if there's a good push to at least get "medical" approved soon nationally. 

http://www.cc.com/video-clips/0ewhqz/key-and-peele-medical-marijuana


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 30, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Speaking of cob spectrum. I'm getting ready to buy some, what spec would you suggest for veg and bloom? Should I go with veros or the cxb3590? This is all new to me here and want to make the best decision possible.


I'd say 3500k is the perfect all around spectrum for full cycle grows. 3000k and even 4000k will work fine too. I like vero cobs that run @ 100w each. More bang for your buck with very little loss in efficiency.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The 666 sale blows.
> Give me 66% off without a minimum purchase and I'd be interested.
> 
> Auction also blows.
> Are those 30 minute timers?


Idk if I agree with this. I got 13 packs for 230$. 17$ a pack. Full disclosure though 10 of the packs were discontinued varieties.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> That's interesting. Had no idea that mi rec was gonna be that cool. I'm just preparing for the worst, hoping for the best on the licenses if there's a good push to at least get "medical" approved soon nationally.
> 
> http://www.cc.com/video-clips/0ewhqz/key-and-peele-medical-marijuana


I'm hoping that they don't fuck it up and make it unresonably hard to get. 

Even with the rise of dispos, and the convenience of walking into a store, there is always people that are gonna prefer buying straight from the grower, where they can put face to the name, instead of a commercial grown mass produced product, that the motherfucker selling it to you can't give you any real information on it.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Idk if I agree with this. I got 13 packs for 230$. 17$ a pack. Full disclosure though 10 of the packs were discontinued varieties.


There are definitely some good strains on the discontinued list, $17 a pack is cheaper than I've ever paid. Nice choices bro, you'll be like a pig in shit in no time.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There are definitely some good strains on the discontinued list, $17 a pack is cheaper than I've ever paid. Nice choices bro, you'll be like a pig in shit in no time.


That's why I thought the deal was rock solid. Thanks bro !!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Idk if I agree with this. I got 13 packs for 230$. 17$ a pack. Full disclosure though 10 of the packs were discontinued varieties.
> View attachment 4224472


Congrats on your purchase! 
Can't complain about that price. 

I've already got lots of greenpoint gear but have my eye on a couple of packs that I'd buy if the price is right. That's why the 666 sale isn't appealing to me, and I suspect there are others in the same boat.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 30, 2018)

Well my luck has ran out, highs in the low 40s F nights in the 20s F.. Rain and more rain predicted for the next 2 weeks, then I spotted 2 dime size fuzzy spots from bud worms on my outdoor OBS, time to pull the plug, it's has cloudy trichs & a few Amber but still has some white calixes another week or two would been nice, fade was just setting in. Pretty leafy compared to inside OBS...
..


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I'm hoping that they don't fuck it up and make it unresonably hard to get.
> 
> Even with the rise of dispos, and the convenience of walking into a store, there is always people that are gonna prefer buying straight from the grower, where they can put face to the name, instead of a commercial grown mass produced product, that the motherfucker selling it to you can't give you any real information on it.


Except if you’re lucky enough to get a license, you’re going to start wishing that the licenses were harder to get for everyone else. 

In all legal states right now there are just too many legal growers. There just isn’t enough demand to keep up with the supply. That’s why the majority of CA grown weed is still sold through the black market out of state, despite it being legal here. Look at the prices in CO, WA, and OR. The prices are plummeting in these more mature legal markets. It’s getting to the point that so much of this legal weed is being smuggled out of state that it’s even affecting black market prices elsewhere. 

Unfortunately, unless you get in early, or have some heavy financial backing, I just don’t see how people can make a profit growing marijuana legally.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 30, 2018)

That's what I was thinking spectrum wise. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 30, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4224490 Well my luck has ran out, highs in the low 40s F nights in the 20s F.. Rain and more rain predicted for the next 2 weeks, then I spotted 2 dime size fuzzy spots from bud worms on my outdoor OBS, time to pull the plug, it's has cloudy trichs & a few Amber but still has some white calixes another week or two would been nice, fade was just setting in. Pretty leafy compared to inside OBS...
> ..View attachment 4224476


Lol...ya almost got me. The little thumbnail pic and the fuscia colored buds, drawing a nice stark contrast to the green buds and plant material behind it. I'm thinking..."hooooooly sheeeeit! That HAS got to be some fiyah!!!" 
Until I blew up the pic.
Hate it for ya on the bud worms and environmental issues.


----------



## Hotwired (Oct 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I'm hoping up here in the mitten that they make it reasonable to get one of the micro business licences when we vote on rec. Its supposed to allow 150 plants, and you can process, pack, and sell yourself.


See? That sounds like something I can dig right into


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Hasn’t taken out the small guys here.


Thats good. I should have said indoor growers. Out electric costs are sky high.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Oct 30, 2018)

I believe the real money in the marijuana industry is in seeds, cbd (especially the asian market), and parrephenilia.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Except if you’re lucky enough to get a license, you’re going to start wishing that the licenses were harder to get for everyone else.
> 
> In all legal states right now there are just too many legal growers. There just isn’t enough demand to keep up with the supply. That’s why the majority of CA grown weed is still sold through the black market out of state, despite it being legal here. Look at the prices in CO, WA, and OR. The prices are plummeting in these more mature legal markets. It’s getting to the point that so much of this legal weed is being smuggled out of state that it’s even affecting black market prices elsewhere.
> 
> Unfortunately, unless you get in early, or have some heavy financial backing, I just don’t see how people can make a profit growing marijuana legally.


I get that, but you could make good money with a licence without selling any flower. Pollen Chuck's, pheno hunting, and selling good seeds and cuts to the homegrowers. would fill a pretty good spot in the market i would think


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I get that, but you could make good money with a licence without selling any flower. Pollen Chuck's, pheno hunting, and selling good seeds and cuts to the homegrowers. would fill a pretty good spot in the market i would think


You gotta have what they want though. I would say at least 75-100 unique clones would be a must. Need to have all the current big ones including easy access to the classics on top of having your hand in acquiring that new new. You personally don't need to be pheno hunting but someone needs to do it at your behest. 

Dunno if I'd go in thinking about supplying home growers only tbh. Your only way to make it worth your time on top of cost is doing more units at a lower price than the home growers would pay for a few clones. You could rotate menus and satisfy different needs with different plants while encouraging a return customer ezpz.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You gotta have what they want though. I would say at least 75-100 unique clones would be a must. Need to have all the current big ones including easy access to the classics on top of having your hand in acquiring that new new. You personally don't need to be pheno hunting but someone needs to do it at your behest.
> 
> Dunno if I'd go in thinking about supplying home growers only tbh. Your only way to make it worth your time on top of cost is doing more units at a lower price than the home growers would pay for a few clones. You could rotate menus and satisfy different needs with different plants while encouraging a return customer ezpz.


What he said.keeping rooted cuts around is a pain in the ass on top of having to toss a ton out.hydo makes it easier cause it seems my hydro cuts root 2 days faster than the dirt moms.
Getting your hands on them is a whole nother department.youll go through alot of fakes and garbage and waste hrs on chasing down a particular cut only to get screwed at the last minute.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I get that, but you could make good money with a licence without selling any flower. Pollen Chuck's, pheno hunting, and selling good seeds and cuts to the homegrowers. would fill a pretty good spot in the market i would think


When things get even more legal, and price drops even more, I doubt there will be enough homegrowers to sustain a business


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I dunno if you're gonna be keeping customers at a similar cost to white market when that happens after taking them for double what they should've been paying all along.


Not to mention keeping friends, assuming the custies started out that way.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> When things get even more legal, and price drops even more, I doubt there will be enough homegrowers to sustain a business


I've met some people that say they would grow their own vs paying for it. Sent them like 5 or 6 links and not one person has grown anything to my knowledge. 

Prices just keep on falling. People aren't going to grow their own to save money in the future. It might cost slightly more to grow your own super top shelf in a decade. Lots of new technologies that will help save money to grow on the brink of being adopted by industry. It'll trickle to consumers soon enough.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 30, 2018)

907guy said:


> Th
> 
> anks, she is surprisingly straight sativa. You feal her instantly in your head and that is where she stays. Assuming it carries over from the Ghost OG/Skunk/Haze genes in the Banana Kush. It’s an amazing smoke and I’m more of an indica guy.


Cool I like indica a too, mine are all just starting week 3, how long did you take yours?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was a seinfeld fan back then but Friends was huge throughout the 90s-2000s and still comes on everyday on at least 1 channel out of the hundreds.
> 
> My comment was sarcastic for sure though. Im one of those people that is clueless of 5/6 of the shows my friends and co workers talk about. I still havent watched an episode of game of thrones, lol.


 Crammer was the shit, always had me rolling. Funniest show ever


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Thinking about it..... trying your hand at tissue culture might be the way to do it. Lots of sensitive clones that might be fixed with a tissue culture. Not a rocket genius or anything but I'm sure If anyone wanted to get into tissue culture they could. Been a common thing in horticulture for a grip I guess.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Thinking about it..... trying your hand at tissue culture might be the way to do it. Lots of sensitive clones that might be fixed with a tissue culture. Not a rocket genius or anything but I'm sure If anyone wanted to get into tissue culture they could. Been a common thing in horticulture for a grip I guess.


Tissue culture isn’t difficult, but it’s not cheap. The most difficult aspect is keeping everything sterile, so at minimum you need a hood to remove contaminants and an autoclave for sterilization.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tissue culture isn’t difficult, but it’s not cheap. The most difficult aspect is keeping everything sterile, so at minimum you need a hood to remove contaminants and an autoclave for sterilization.


I think that's great for in house genetics but gonna be a while before people start trading them.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tissue culture isn’t difficult, but it’s not cheap. The most difficult aspect is keeping everything sterile, so at minimum you need a hood to remove contaminants and an autoclave for sterilization.


I mean if that's what you focused on you could probably have an economy of scale and expertise to a point. I'm sure if it wouldn't help every temperamental clone only but it might be worth it for the plants destined to be flower at the end of production.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

ladies and gents, I just made a new tread for a sip vs hydro thing I'm trying to learn more about and I could use some of your amazing arguing and hating skillz! lmfao jk but come stop by guys I could use some advise and hopefully together we can all figure this shit out a Lil better!!!

if you grow hydro or u grow organic plz stop in and let me know u r point of view!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hydro-vs-rols-sip-pot.978851/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Tissue culture isn’t difficult, but it’s not cheap. The most difficult aspect is keeping everything sterile, so at minimum you need a hood to remove contaminants and an autoclave for sterilization.


ya know my buddy came buy the other day and trying to convince my to try something called "splicing" where they basically cut an organg tree and cut a lemon tree, then basically tape the two ends together! and let them grow into each other! has anyone else ever tried that with a cannabis plant? just seems like too much bs and makes me wonder if it's even worth trying!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 30, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol...ya almost got me. The little thumbnail pic and the fuscia colored buds, drawing a nice stark contrast to the green buds and plant material behind it. I'm thinking..."hooooooly sheeeeit! That HAS got to be some fiyah!!!"
> Until I blew up the pic.
> Hate it for ya on the bud worms and environmental issues.


Yea I started supplementing Lighting the last week, daylight hours have gotten so short plus the sun is so low in the horizon she was only getting 5hrs direct sunlight, it really brought them around...


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes it will work with a cannabis plant but why would you want to? The reason they do that with citrus is to graft a tasty fruit cultivar to a disease resistant rootstock so there is a purpose. For cannabis you would need to identify a strong disease resistant rootstock and keep cuttings alive solely for the purpose of being rootstock as well as having clones you'd wish to graft to it. Unfortunately with cannabis being a schedule one substance there has been no scientific study done to identify which cultivars would make good rootstock. Also being a short season plant it wouldn't have the same work to reward ratio of a long lived tree


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Yes it will work with a cannabis plant but why would you want to? The reason they do that with citrus is to graft a tasty fruit cultivar to a disease resistant rootstock so there is a purpose. For cannabis you would need to identify a strong disease resistant rootstock and keep cuttings alive solely for the purpose of being rootstock as well as having clones you'd wish to graft to it. Unfortunately with cannabis being a schedule one substance there has been no scientific study done to identify which cultivars would make good rootstock. Also being a short season plant it wouldn't have the same work to reward ratio of a long lived tree


thank you!


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> thank you!


Although if you're willing to put in the work then theoretically you could graft several different varieties of cuttings onto a single rootstock. Imagine having multiple flavors from a single plant lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ya know my buddy came buy the other day and trying to convince my to try something called "splicing" where they basically cut an organg tree and cut a lemon tree, then basically tape the two ends together! and let them grow into each other! has anyone else ever tried that with a cannabis plant? just seems like too much bs and makes me wonder if it's even worth trying!


Its called grafting in horticulture/agriculture. Its been done with weed but its not worth the time and effort, imo.


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its called grafting in horticulture/agriculture. Its been done with weed but its not worth the time and effort, imo.


You can graft different cuts to the same mother system and have a crazy 10 cut mother plant or some shit, that would be cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You can graft different cuts to the same mother system and have a crazy 10 cut mother plant or some shit, that would be cool.


I've got a 15 plant limit, so this sounds appealing.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You can graft different cuts to the same mother system and have a crazy 10 cut mother plant or some shit, that would be cool.


cool yes but worth the time an effort? it don't seem like it!


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 480-520 a zip where I'm at.


Are you in prison.. wtf! Lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Are you in prison.. wtf! Lol.


lmfao dam I need to move by you! I could be a billionaire Ina few months! lmfao

I mean by the other guy lol!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Thats good. I should have said indoor growers. Out electric costs are sky high.


Indoors either. Legal herb cheapest oz you can buy right now is 220$ and I’m sure it’s crap. Black market I can get fire that would blow that out of the water at almost half the price.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Are you in prison.. wtf! Lol.


TN?


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Indoors either. Legal herb cheapest oz you can buy right now is 220$ and I’m sure it’s crap. Black market I can get fire that would blow that out of the water at almost half the price.


Yeah i get it. My point is in my country, with our custodial risks and electric costs $100 ozs are not worth it. Ymmv.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah i get it. My point is in my country, with our custodial risks and electric costs $100 ozs are not worth it. Ymmv.


shit even in America it's not worth growing for 100 zip! that's just crazy! I sell for 50 n 8th and ppl love it and eat it up! if I went any lower I'd have to get a real job!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah i get it. My point is in my country, with our custodial risks and electric costs $100 ozs are not worth it. Ymmv.


Yea I’m talking buying in bulk qp + and I couldn’t do it for that cheap either. Not the time and effort i put into it anyway. Those prices are for AA . Trips are going for 180. Quads anywhere from 200-300 . Cheap right now with outdoor all coming in. Only connoisseurs and people with extra money are buying indoor right now. There’s a ton of extracts from outdoor and greenhouse around right now for cheap which hurts the high quality indoor market. But come January I’m sure it will turn around again. I have a real job cuz there’s no way I could survive growing underground. I do it as a hobby and it’s still like a second job. My wife would love for me to give up my hobby but I’ll never stop lol


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Yeah i get it. My point is in my country, with our custodial risks and electric costs $100 ozs are not worth it. Ymmv.


How much is y'all's electric rate?


----------



## ShyGuru (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a 15 plant limit, so this sounds appealing.


I can't quite see how it would help reduce plant counts, although it would allow you to carry a lot more flavors on those fifteen plants. In fact you would need root stock and then clones to graft and from the moment you walk in the door with the clones until you've finished the grafting work you would be non-compliant. Technically speaking of course lol. Although I guess you could take cuttings one at a time off a mother plant and maintain a 14 count, but then that eliminates all your extra flavors. Plus there's always the chance the graft won't take or the rootstock dies off. Not to mention the additional time. But when it's deregulated and scientists and big business take over I can see it having it's uses.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a 15 plant limit, so this sounds appealing.


how often does someone check your "15 plant count"? Im not in legal place so I'm really interested in how the hell anyone has any idea how many girls you have! I mean shit if everyone's growing wouldn't it be a lot easier to hide a decent size grow op?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I can't quite see how it would help reduce plant counts, although it would allow you to carry a lot more flavors on those fifteen plants. In fact you would need root stock and then clones to graft and from the moment you walk in the door with the clones until you've finished the grafting work you would be non-compliant. Technically speaking of course lol. Although I guess you could take cuttings one at a time off a mother plant and maintain a 14 count, but then that eliminates all your extra flavors. Plus there's always the chance the graft won't take or the rootstock dies off. Not to mention the additional time. But when it's deregulated and scientists and big business take over I can see it having it's uses.


If it's possible to graft multiple cuttings onto a single rootstock, I could get killer cuts from friends and create a multi-strain Frankenplant mother.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

I Mean if you at a basement and threw in 4 or 5 5x5 tents how the hell could u get caught unless u go advertising your stuff! I understand the safety net of being "legal" but I mean shit have u ever met anyone who's job is go knocking on doors to try and find a grow op? if it's indoors there is only a few way to get caught that I can see, being to "loud" and stupid!, telling the wrong ppl, or having a fire god forbid! I just don't see how a plant count really affects any of you legal growers!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

If a person had several mother plants he could start grafting all the other moms to the best chosen one till complete . I could see people with tons of moms liking that idea.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If a person had several mother plants he could start grafting all the other moms to the best chosen one till complete . I could see people with tons of moms liking that idea.


I think it's a cool idea but idk doesn't seem very sensible, what benifit comes from mashing the two or more girls together of than less count of plants! but yet the downside is tons of work, possibly of a whole new world of problems, a lot more time to heal and fix the cuts your making! I just don't see it being worth the trouble!!!

don't get me wrong it sounds cool as hell!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how often does someone check your "15 plant count"? Im not in legal place so I'm really interested in how the hell anyone has any idea how many girls you have! I mean shit if everyone's growing wouldn't it be a lot easier to hide a decent size grow op?


I've never been checked, but it's easy to count the ones outdoors because they're too big to hide. 
And if anyone does show up to inspect my indoor grow, they'll need a search warrant. 
It's a matter of principle. 
I get defensive when it comes to my rights.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never been checked, but it's easy to count the ones outdoors because they're too big to hide.
> And if anyone does show up to inspect my indoor grow, they'll need a search warrant.
> It's a matter of principle.
> I get defensive when it comes to my rights.


so that leads me to my next question! why are you so concerned about ur plant count?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

he'll I'm illigal as fuck lol and I'm working on expanding to almost tripple the size I'm at now! I have a entire spare room for veg, and another room with a 5x5 for flower, but my goal is to run the 5x5, and a 4x8 in flower, plus get a third light for my veg!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so that leads me to my next question! why are you so concerned about ur plant count?


The odds of getting caught are minuscule but I don't like jail and/or spending money on attorneys, so I try not to break the law.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I think it's a cool idea but idk doesn't seem very sensible, what benifit comes from mashing the two or more girls together of than less count of plants! but yet the downside is tons of work, possibly of a whole new world of problems, a lot more time to heal and fix the cuts your making! I just don't see it being worth the trouble!!!
> 
> don't get me wrong it sounds cool as hell!


I guess I could see people with number concerns entertaining the idea. I just cut all the lower stuff off my veggers an right back to the cloner it goes. Dont really keep moms but I have kept a few around now and then to make numbers.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The odds of getting caught are minuscule but I don't like jail and/or spending money on attorneys, so I try not to break the law.


So people out there that have all the paperwork and have to be up to code or whatever, they dont do inspections or anything like that?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> So people out there that have all the paperwork and have to be up to code or whatever, they dont do inspections or anything like that?


Not that I know of. 
I hear there are special "cannabis cops" in WA but I think they focus mainly on commercially licensed growers, processors, and dispensaries to make sure they're compliant.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not that I know of.
> I hear there are special "cannabis cops" in WA but I think they focus mainly on commercially licensed growers, processors, and dispensaries to make sure they're compliant.


Nobody is inspecting home grows. In CA literally everyone can grow, no license needed, nobody has time for that. But you can bet that licensed growers for recreational sale are getting inspected.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Nobody is inspecting home grows. In CA literally everyone can grow, no license needed, nobody has time for that. But you can bet that licensed growers for recreational sale are getting inspected.


that's fucking awesome!


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> How much is y'all's electric rate?


30c /kWh + approx $2 per day supply charge.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> 30c /kWh + approx $2 per day supply charge.


$0.08/kwh here, hard for me to complain. That does seem very high...


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> $0.08/kwh here, hard for me to complain. That does seem very high...


Highest in the world just about..woohoo go us!! Privatise the energy industry they said, competition will lower prices they said...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> $0.08/kwh here, hard for me to complain. That does seem very high...


Well the comment was edited but I was going to mention that the "aero" or nft style systems are boss! As long as the electricity does go out they kick everything's ass in terms of speed and yields. 

I made mine out of 6 inch pvc pipe cut into 3' or 4' sections and then cut three 3.75" holes in each one. Bought rubber end caps and then ran 1" pvc line with spray nozzles every few inches inside the 6" pipe. It had a drain hole which drained back into the reservoir. I used a 10 or 15 gal tote for a reservoir. It was a super easy build and pretty cheap too, the pump was the most expensive piece besides the rubber end caps. Ordered those from a plumbing supply company for like $30 a pair. 

Cheers and hope that system comes together nicely for you. You'll love it.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Highest in the world just about..woohoo go us!! Privatise the energy industry they said, competition will lower prices they said...


Oh, that Free Market Religion crap again.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the comment was edited but I was going to mention that the "aero" or nft style systems are boss! As long as the electricity does go out they kick everything's ass in terms of speed and yields.
> 
> I made mine out of 6 inch pvc pipe cut into 3' or 4' sections and then cut three 3.75" holes in each one. Bought rubber end caps and then ran 1" pvc line with spray nozzles every few inches inside the 6" pipe. It had a drain hole which drained back into the reservoir. I used a 10 or 15 gal tote for a reservoir. It was a super easy build and pretty cheap too, the pump was the most expensive piece besides the rubber end caps. Ordered those from a plumbing supply company for like $30 a pair.
> 
> Cheers and hope that system comes together nicely for you. You'll love it.


That was an orphan post from yesterday, I didn’t intend to post it. I built a little “no media” F&D system for about $50 today from stuff I got at D&B Supply and Walmart. It will be 18 plants and fit inside a 3x3 tent with some room to spare. I won’t get to run it for another month or more, but testing today went well.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well the comment was edited but I was going to mention that the "aero" or nft style systems are boss! As long as the electricity does go out they kick everything's ass in terms of speed and yields.
> 
> I made mine out of 6 inch pvc pipe cut into 3' or 4' sections and then cut three 3.75" holes in each one. Bought rubber end caps and then ran 1" pvc line with spray nozzles every few inches inside the 6" pipe. It had a drain hole which drained back into the reservoir. I used a 10 or 15 gal tote for a reservoir. It was a super easy build and pretty cheap too, the pump was the most expensive piece besides the rubber end caps. Ordered those from a plumbing supply company for like $30 a pair.
> 
> Cheers and hope that system comes together nicely for you. You'll love it.


I've built one similar to that , tried copying the clone and grow 12. Did you put your drains in the pipe or the end cap? I had a problem with the drains clogging.


----------



## klx (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That was an orphan post from yesterday, I didn’t intend to post it. I built a little “no media” F&D system for about $50 today from stuff I got at D&B Supply and Walmart. It will be 18 plants and fit inside a 3x3 tent with some room to spare. I won’t get to run it for another month or more, but testing today went well.


Sounds good mate, post some pics somewhere when you ready show us what you came up with


----------



## tommarijuana (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> 30c /kWh + approx $2 per day supply charge.


Holy crap,i've never seen hydro costs that high,i couldnt afford to pay for it.Rough guess is 10 cents a kwh american..i pay 13 cents Can per kwh


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

klx said:


> Sounds good mate, post some pics somewhere when you ready show us what you came up with


I can do that in the morning, pretty stoked on it.

I have a new 4x4 tent coming tomorrow, looks like next run will be 4 Huckleberry DeStar clones in RDWC, then I will run the F&D SOG.

I like variety, so SOG makes sense. I will eventually build a flood table to fill the 4x4, getting a proper flood tray shipped here would cost an unreasonable amount, I can cover some MDF with formica on one side and silicone to seal it, paint the outside and make it perfect for my space.


----------



## waxman420 (Oct 30, 2018)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> *Help. Extremely displeased.*
> 
> I planted 14 regular seeds from greenpoint. 6 jelly pie. 4 dreamcatcher. 4 cookies n chem. The pack of dreamcatcher was a replacement pack from a pack of GG4 s1's that i had bought and turns out they were fake, bull shit reg seeds. I also planted 3 fem seeds from other breeders. Out of 4 cookies n chem seeds i planted, only 1 sprouted. The other 11 seeds germinated and sprouted just fine. So out of the remaining 11 seeds, 10 turned out to be male. The other one is either female or a hermie. Not positive yet. The fem seeds i ran along side these are females. Is this extremely bad luck? Or is this a breeding issue? Should i even risk wasting more time on running the rest of the seeds i have left? First time running GPS.


I just had 10 of 12 male various GPS packs


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I just had 10 of 12 male various GPS packs


This post will lead to confirmation bias of an already poor representation of statistics. 

Put more plainly; I think it is just bad luck for both of you. It happens. I hope you get females from here out


----------



## Yodaweed (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> cool yes but worth the time an effort? it don't seem like it!


It can help with plant count, so you don't need to keep more than 1 mother plant.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> It can help with plant count, so you don't need to keep more than 1 mother plant.


I am seriously considering it, it has been my plan all year. When my OBS mom gets stronger she will become the rootstock and I plan to add at least a couple scion strains. If the rootstock and scions are all healthy plants it should not be terribly hard to maintan. And I will call her Tiamat.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> . And I will call her Tiamat.


Because Candy Samples is already taken?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Because Candy Samples is already taken?
> View attachment 4224735


----------



## FruityWhyteWidow (Oct 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> 480-520 a zip where I'm at.


Yeah NYC and areas of that nature still really high and will stay that way for good bit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That was an orphan post from yesterday, I didn’t intend to post it. I built a little “no media” F&D system for about $50 today from stuff I got at D&B Supply and Walmart. It will be 18 plants and fit inside a 3x3 tent with some room to spare. I won’t get to run it for another month or more, but testing today went well.


Lol, my computer does that all the time. I'll erase the post and move on to other threads etc and then the next it post double. Damn machines.

Edit: see this was a comment I actually erased and it is now here, lol. My old computer never did this. 


boybelue said:


> I've built one similar to that , tried copying the clone and grow 12. Did you put your drains in the pipe or the end cap? I had a problem with the drains clogging.


I put drains inside the tube and ran into roots clogging drains as well. It was actually a pain in the arse. I first had I think a 1/2" drain but had to go up to a 3/4 to allow more space for when roots went nuts. But the rubber caps I bought had metal duct clamps so they were water tight but you could take them off easily. So once a week I would take cap off, clear roots and just to see if things were ok in there. A PITA but worth it when it's your only "job."


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Oct 30, 2018)

Got 2x 10 packs of Dreamcatcher for dirt cheap on reverse auction. Popped 8, 8 for 8 germed and are healthy. Hoping for 4 or more females.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am seriously considering it, it has been my plan all year. When my OBS mom gets stronger she will become the rootstock and I plan to add at least a couple scion strains. If the rootstock and scions are all healthy plants it should not be terribly hard to maintan. And I will call her Tiamat.
> 
> View attachment 4224732


----------



## Jnrx71 (Oct 30, 2018)

Eagle scout 1

Eagle scout 2


Eagle scout 3


#1 is our pheno hunt winner it started raining just now and is supposed to keep it up for the next 5 days with lows in the mid 30s and highs in the mid 40s so these girls are getting the chop at about 73 days.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

Yup. Definitely popping eagle scout next..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm kinda bummed I got a pack of eagle scout but not single one germinated! he made it up to me and sent me a free pack of cookies and chem, but still i was excited about those! I guess somehow just a freak thing I've never lost an entire pack of beans!! I'm usually hitting at least 98%! you guys know sometimes one just don't germ! but a whole pack! that was crazy but like I said he made it right I'm juts bummed I didn't get to try out the eagle scout!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm kinda bummed I got a pack of eagle scout but not single one germinated! he made it up to me and sent me a free pack of cookies and chem, but still i was excited about those! I guess somehow just a freak thing I've never lost an entire pack of beans!! I'm usually hitting at least 98%! you guys know sometimes one just don't germ! but a whole pack! that was crazy but like I said he made it right I'm juts bummed I didn't get to try out the eagle scout!


You got no reason to be bummed bro,I promise you by 3 PM tomorrow you'll forget all about all of that..


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Oct 30, 2018)

Oh? You drpping gear @Heisenbeans ?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Oh? You drpping gear @Heisenbeans ?


Naw just helping a dude out from a PM on another forum.Every now and again ill take care of my fellow growers.I can assure you that dude has no idea whats hes in for,He has no reason to compain.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You got no reason to be bummed bro,I promise you by 3 PM tomorrow you'll forget all about all of that..


lol I'm looking forward to it! been tracking it all day like a child lmfao! Im working on boosted sip pot gunna veg for about 3 months give or take how fast she grows! I'm a post up a full journal! may start em tomorrow!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 30, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol I'm looking forward to it! been tracking it all day like a child lmfao! Im working on boosted sip pot gunna veg for about 3 months give or take how fast she grows! I'm a post up a full journal! may start em tomorrow!


just remember everything i told you about them,Its spot on,super low light for 12 hrs,wait 24 to up pot and than work the light up slowly,If the leaves droop put a empty clear juice bottle over it for a few hrs to get moisture back in the leaves.Ive seen them turn to complete shit literally in 20 minutes if your not careful.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 30, 2018)

my next immediate grow when this harvest is done will be more jelly pie and the cookies and chem, once their done should be perfect time to flower some big ass girls, goal is to make each one cover a 5x5 scrog! in a 30g tote sip pot!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

I've enjoyed the jelly pie for 3 runs now but unfortunately I think I'm gunna flower off my clones, and mothers to make more room! it does have a great taste tho, I may give a cut to a buddy if mine just in case I want it back lol!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> my next immediate grow when this harvest is done will be more jelly pie and the cookies and chem, once their done should be perfect time to flower some big ass girls, goal is to make each one cover a 5x5 scrog! in a 30g tote sip pot!


Your first goal should be eradicating them mites lol.No way in hell i would sleep at night with mites crawling all over my babies.I would lose my shit over that


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your first goal should be eradicating them mites lol.No way in hell i would sleep at night with mites crawling all over my babies.I would lose my shit over that


I honestly think their about handled I went Im their with scope almost every day and can't find any more, maybe the predatory mites were actually working and I'm just impatient, but regardless harvest is very close I've already chopped the first one, but once it's over I plan go white glove in the room, then bomb it, and then wipe it again with some stuff hydro red turned me onto! but the veg room is doing great no real issues with pest there but I've been on my ipm game strong since they came back!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I honestly think their about handled I went Im their with scope almost every day and can't find any more, maybe the predatory mites were actually working and I'm just impatient, but regardless harvest is very close I've already chopped the first one, but once it's over I plan go white glove in the room, then bomb it, and then wipe it again with some stuff hydro red turned me onto! but the veg room is doing great no real issues with pest there but I've been on my ipm game strong since they came back!


Yeah Hydro red has a wealth of knowledge and seems to be in the know on alot of things,I would listen to anything he has to say.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

yeah I plan to already placed the order and the stuff was cheap!

but here is the veg room rn all are healthy and no signs but I'm staying on top the ipm! Religiously! 

   

and someone told me using apple cider vinegar Ina glass jar with saran wrap and holes to catch and trap mites alone with a lot of other pest so I figured why not already got all the stuff!


also I made the first sip, and growing in the mycelium layer!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah Hydro red has a wealth of knowledge and seems to be in the know on alot of things,I would listen to anything he has to say.


and also heisen you were right about the setting on the camera and being able to take pics under the hps! I was a Lil busy today so I didn't get to play as much as I wanted but I did snap a few pics just playing around! but like I said their not perfect I still have alot of adjusting to do but I easilyremoved the black lines and most of the shity stuff!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

before anyone comments on the dirt, that's not dirt on the ground and saucers, it's the stuff my predatory mites came in I will clean up soonish! lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> before anyone comments on the dirt, that's not dirt on the ground and saucers, it's the stuff my predatory mites came in I will clean up soonish! lol


Here man,heres something you can look forward to.These are all coming down this week.Ill put this here in case anyone growing cake n chem needs a solid reference of what to look for when your running them.Pics are hard to judge size but them lower nugs are legit the size of golf balls.
I actually smoked some of this today and its the best tasting weed ive ever smoked.Tasted like vanilla milkshake in your mouth when you puff it in.Kinda hard to explain.Almost a sweet taste.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, my computer does that all the time. I'll erase the post and move on to other threads etc and then the next it post double. Damn machines.
> 
> Edit: see this was a comment I actually erased and it is now here, lol. My old computer never did this.
> 
> I put drains inside the tube and ran into roots clogging drains as well. It was actually a pain in the arse. I first had I think a 1/2" drain but had to go up to a 3/4 to allow more space for when roots went nuts. But the rubber caps I bought had metal duct clamps so they were water tight but you could take them off easily. So once a week I would take cap off, clear roots and just to see if things were ok in there. A PITA but worth it when it's your only "job."


Thats funny because that's the same shit I was doing, but my PVC or actually cpvc was ran through the end cap so it was a pain. I've still got mine and thought about modifying the drains and throwing a tent up in the house. this is the last one i built. Believe it or not the round pipes actually performed better other than clogging, but these last ones I ran 
1 on 4 off and I think that hurt it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here man,heres something you can look forward to.These are all coming down this week.Ill put this here in case anyone growing cake n chem needs a solid reference of what to look for when your running them.Pics are hard to judge size but them lower nugs are legit the size of golf balls.
> I actually smoked some of this today and its the best tasting weed ive ever smoked.Tasted like vanilla milkshake in your mouth when you puff it in.Kinda hard to explain.Almost a sweet taste.
> 
> View attachment 4224815


what's the flowering time on them?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

I've heard the cake has a lot p problems! Ive actually got a sample bottle of mammoth p, i thought about using that in extremely small doses bc i already have a heavy soil!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's the flowering time on them?


10 weeks,I cut that one 20 minutes ago cause it broke from falling over.The stems are already super stout but im telling you the pic dont do it justice on size.That bitch is heavy.i took one plant a week ago and will take the rest monday at 10 weeks.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've heard the cake has a lot p problems! Ive actually got a sample bottle of mammoth p, i thought about using that in extremely small doses bc i already have a heavy soil!


Yeah man im gonna do a s1 search of another one that will be similar in structure but not so fussy in flower with the same nose and potency.It is truly a dank ass and beautiful plant when it finishes up but a real PIA to run.If i wasnt in RDWC it would be impossible to dial her in and i had damn near 99 percent perfect conditions this last run all the way down to the sparkly white roots.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've enjoyed the jelly pie for 3 runs now but unfortunately I think I'm gunna flower off my clones, and mothers to make more room! it does have a great taste tho, I may give a cut to a buddy if mine just in case I want it back lol!


Yea man don't lose it, looks like a good one.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man im gonna do a s1 search of another one that will be similar in structure but not so fussy in flower with the same nose and potency.It is truly a dank ass and beautiful plant when it finishes up but a real PIA to run.If i wasnt in RDWC it would be impossible to dial her in and i had damn near 99 percent perfect conditions this last run all the way down to the sparkly white roots.


well we will see how she likes the living soil, and them water roots! maybe she will be less picky? who knows but I got a few ideas if she give me any problems!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well we will see how she likes the living soil, and them water roots! maybe she will be less picky? who knows but I got a few ideas if she give me any problems!


Well your on your own,I dont do live tech support lol.Took my best ability to tame her.I know a dude that couldnt even get her out of veg lol.Leaves falling off and shit haha.Hes a good grower but im telling you she is super picky.dont skimp on the P.trust me and it also seemed she liked a higher PH but i think that was just cause the P was better in the higher range but i noticed that the first 2 weeks i had her.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well your on your own,I dont do live tech support lol.Took my best ability to tame her.I know a dude that couldnt even get her out of veg lol.Leaves falling off and shit haha.Hes a good grower but im telling you she is super picky.dont skimp on the P.trust me and it also seemed she liked a higher PH but i think that was just cause the P was better in the higher range but i noticed that the first 2 weeks i had her.


that's one thing I haven't checked In years is ph! one thing I love about my soil, it gets better everygrow! but I think I might just start it off with small doses of the mammoth p seems like that would help stabilize the p problem she has! I mean that is what the stuff was designed for!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Here man,heres something you can look forward to.These are all coming down this week.Ill put this here in case anyone growing cake n chem needs a solid reference of what to look for when your running them.Pics are hard to judge size but them lower nugs are legit the size of golf balls.
> I actually smoked some of this today and its the best tasting weed ive ever smoked.Tasted like vanilla milkshake in your mouth when you puff it in.Kinda hard to explain.Almost a sweet taste.
> 
> View attachment 4224815


That really is BEAUTIFUL, did you have to drop temps way down for the color?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Hows the photo contest going over at the farm?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> That really is BEAUTIFUL, did you have to drop temps way down for the color?


I always do,No filters or photoshop effects.That is exactly the colors.You can see it in my videos.Im down to 65 lights out temp and 74 day the last week.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hows the photo contest going over at the farm?


I havnt even been on the thread cause it turned into a mess.Ill add up all the likes tomorrow and post the 3 finalist.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

She'd be jet black outside here, its done got in the 30s here and I've still got some out and they are purple. And 65 want touch em.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

I only noticed 5 that really impressed.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Hows the photo contest going over at the farm?


yea it really is a mess I technically have the most likes but there is rules you can only like 3 pics, and you have to enter in order for your vote to count! and I'm not adding all that shit up I looked and it really is a mess! but if I do make the finals then everyone's vote counts! you gotta read the rules on the first page it is kinda complicated but not really


----------



## 2easy (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lol, my computer does that all the time. I'll erase the post and move on to other threads etc and then the next it post double. Damn machines.
> 
> Edit: see this was a comment I actually erased and it is now here, lol. My old computer never did this.
> 
> I put drains inside the tube and ran into roots clogging drains as well. It was actually a pain in the arse. I first had I think a 1/2" drain but had to go up to a 3/4 to allow more space for when roots went nuts. But the rubber caps I bought had metal duct clamps so they were water tight but you could take them off easily. So once a week I would take cap off, clear roots and just to see if things were ok in there. A PITA but worth it when it's your only "job."


above the text box there is a picture of a floppy disk. click it when you want to make the text box stay clear after deleting unwanted text


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 31, 2018)

2easy said:


> above the text box there is a picture of a floppy disk. click it when you want to make the text box stay clear after deleting unwanted text


Dude, good tip. That’s a save button, which will flush the little js cache and re-save it. Totally forgot about that icon.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 31, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> I just had 10 of 12 male various GPS packs


Been there, done that.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 31, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Been there, done that.


Hickok Haze - 5/11
Purple Badlands - 2/11
Sky Warden - 1/11


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hickok Haze - 5/11
> Purple Badlands - 2/11
> Sky Warden - 1/11


I only got 3 females out of a pack of chinook haze.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I always do,No filters or photoshop effects.That is exactly the colors.You can see it in my videos.Im down to 65 lights out temp and 74 day the last week.



What kind of temps are you runnin throughout the grow?Any issues due to what you felt were temp related?

Every thing i've seen with LED every one is stating higher garden temps with LED vs HPS.But i've seen a handful that seem to run lower than recommended and the plants look great.I don't dig openin the door to flower and getting hit with 80 degree weather.I've dropped down to 76-77 and the girls seem ok with it.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 31, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Except if you’re lucky enough to get a license, you’re going to start wishing that the licenses were harder to get for everyone else.
> 
> In all legal states right now there are just too many legal growers. There just isn’t enough demand to keep up with the supply. That’s why the majority of CA grown weed is still sold through the black market out of state, despite it being legal here. Look at the prices in CO, WA, and OR. The prices are plummeting in these more mature legal markets. It’s getting to the point that so much of this legal weed is being smuggled out of state that it’s even affecting black market prices elsewhere.
> 
> Unfortunately, unless you get in early, or have some heavy financial backing, I just don’t see how people can make a profit growing marijuana legally.


That's gospel right there, jayblaze. Folks who have yet to experience "legal pot" won't believe their game is over until they see it change right before their eyes.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 31, 2018)

Last week, I bought Greenpoint’s Gunslinger from my local dispensary. This time, it’s Copper Chem.



Also got an eighth of the classic OG Kush.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2018)

Copper Chem been the best gps grown to date, ime. Battered the plant, etc and it still yeilded pretty good and its buttery chem body odor taste with pretty fast and potent effects. I'd prolly have to recommend it, then the Bounty Hunter, then Eagle Scout. If ya catch them at auction or on sale, snag em up. again, jmho.


----------



## growslut (Oct 31, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Last week, I bought Greenpoint’s Gunslinger from my local dispensary. This time, it’s Copper Chem.
> 
> View attachment 4224950
> 
> ...


bud pics?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 31, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Hickok Haze - 5/11
> Purple Badlands - 2/11
> Sky Warden - 1/11





BigHornBuds said:


> Hickok Haze - 5/11
> Purple Badlands - 2/11
> Sky Warden - 1/11


Shit, that’s pretty bad. I may stand corrected.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Oct 31, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #10, smells Chem dominant with a creamy, fruit finish and very dense flower clusters. Taken down around day 58 to 63 (not sure exactly when it started to flower). If I run her again, she'll go the full distance to day 70.


----------



## 907guy (Oct 31, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cool I like indica a too, mine are all just starting week 3, how long did you take yours?


She’s pretty consistantly a solid 60 dayer or so (from start of 12/12).


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 31, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I've met some people that say they would grow their own vs paying for it. Sent them like 5 or 6 links and not one person has grown anything to my knowledge.
> 
> Prices just keep on falling. People aren't going to grow their own to save money in the future. It might cost slightly more to grow your own super top shelf in a decade. Lots of new technologies that will help save money to grow on the brink of being adopted by industry. It'll trickle to consumers soon enough.


I watch Craigslist & Facebook yard sale, many people are selling all their grow gear in Oregon & Washington for cheap, easier to just go to a dispensary, I live in a bordering non legal state and seen prices dropping on the black market for almost a year... The 80s were "the good ol day" IMO.....


----------



## 907guy (Oct 31, 2018)

here in Alaska (and from the sounds of it, similar situations in other rec legal states) if it’s really good “top shelf” they can not keep it on the shelves long enough for you to be able to get it a second time and it still carries a decent commercial price. It’s anything less than top shelf that is massively over supplied and sits on the shelves forever causing supply to keep backing up. “Top shelf” here in AK at any local shop will be $18-$20 per g and it’s not impressive.


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> So people out there that have all the paperwork and have to be up to code or whatever, they dont do inspections or anything like that?


I've been growing medical in Wa since '96.. Never been inspected but I do live in the middle nowhere..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Copper Chem been the best gps grown to date, ime. Battered the plant, etc and it still yeilded pretty good and its buttery chem body odor taste with pretty fast and potent effects. I'd prolly have to recommend it, then the Bounty Hunter, then Eagle Scout. If ya catch them at auction or on sale, snag em up. again, jmho.


Dang, I may need a couple more packs after all...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I watch Craigslist & Facebook yard sale, many people are selling all their grow gear in Oregon & Washington for cheap, easier to just go to a dispensary, I live in a bordering non legal state and seen prices dropping on the black market for almost a year... The 80s were "the good ol day" IMO.....


Yeah I saw an add in craigslist a few days ago and they were selling four complete 1,000 watt DE rigs for $200. 
One of their tenants abandoned all his grow gear when he moved out.


----------



## Sebud (Oct 31, 2018)

2easy said:


> above the text box there is a picture of a floppy disk. click it when you want to make the text box stay clear after deleting unwanted text


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 31, 2018)

Cowboy Cookie Tester #2

Flowered 1212 from seed under a dimmed HGL 135w quantum board in just under 1.5ltrs of soil. Not a smooth run and finished earlier than I would have liked but so far #2 has blown me sideways with her potency. Found her to be stronger than Hibernate, Pioneer Kush and Skypilot.

Daylight pic's
 

 

Any one remember fart in a can spray from years ago..(like 30 or so)?, well this is it in plant form when you open the jar. 

Flash indoor
 

The buds are dense, no give and some one mentioned the other day on this thread about gritty trich's which this has the feel to. Brake a bud open and it gets interesting but complex, sweet petrol is first on the nose then there a hints of earth and gas and more. Its one of those, the more you smell the more you find. 

Popped 10 beans and got 2 females, #2 and #3
 

#2 #3 

Heavy hitter when smoked, very potent, hits eyes head and body fast and hard, couch lock and a bit spaced out, I love it. The nose follows into flavour, sweet petrol hits first with an immediate back of the throat and nose tickle, every toke its there. Exhale is a little crazy but includes a dirty chem taste, very moreish smoke.

She's already throwing out single leaves (reveg) so will be running this pheno again.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Oct 31, 2018)

Appears to be a high male to female ratio lately.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Appears to be a high male to female ratio lately.


Why i always preferred fems,A lot of growers in smaller spaces just dont have the space to sex a bunch of seeds to get 2 or 3 females out of a pack of seeds.running fems is like planting clones in the ground.Especially if they were done right.


----------



## THT (Oct 31, 2018)

Wanted to post a shot of the bounty hunter that would help capture the size of it. I have dried and tried a small sample and I was impressed. Taking a bit longer to finish than I had hoped but yield will be great and quality is top shelf. Bud development is really good all the way to the bottom, and medium-high density. Growing under quantum boards and 12/12 from seed in 5 gallon dwc


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I only got 3 females out of a pack of chinook haze.


I’m on round two of Chickasaw Cooler. Round one was 5/5 males. Sh!t happens.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

While I agree that male female ratios will always be around 50% given a large enough sample size but in all my years growing I have never had every seed I popped turn out male. 

Lately Ive seemed to be on a female high roll. 

Goji og 9/10
Tangerine power 2/3
Grapes 13 4/5 

There are more but these 3 were most recent.

My goji x tp, sunndy d og, is the 1st strain Ive had more males than females in a bit. 1/3 females. 

The odds are a bitch sometimes and a bastard the others.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Oct 31, 2018)

Yeah I've been needing to buy meds until this run is over. When I finished building my new light, I Popped 4 hibernate hoping for even just 1 female, 4/4 males, then the next 3 were all females lmao. Funny how that works sometimes. Prolly should have sexed them when they were younger instead of a month and a half veg


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 31, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Shit, that’s pretty bad. I may stand corrected.


I don’t have a frame of reference, I’ve only been jumping to the last messages and missing lots of pages. Can’t keep up with hunting n trimming .


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why i always preferred fems,A lot of growers in smaller spaces just dont have the space to sex a bunch of seeds to get 2 or 3 females out of a pack of seeds.running fems is like planting clones in the ground.Especially if they were done right.


so is there a heisen beans thread yet???


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah I saw an add in craigslist a few days ago and they were selling four complete 1,000 watt DE rigs for $200.
> One of their tenants abandoned all his grow gear when he moved out.


I’d be all over that !


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 31, 2018)

Day 15 some these Texas butters already are starting the frost. Filtered the light out when I focused.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 15 some these Texas butters already are starting the frost. Filtered the light out when I focused. View attachment 4225169 View attachment 4225170 View attachment 4225171


she looks good but u could ease back on the nitrogen a tad lol, I do the same thing sometimes!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> she looks good but u could ease back on the nitrogen a tad lol, I do the same thing sometimes!


Yeah house and garden a and b good for that, I’ve been managing it better now, first week I was abit over the place, getting em pretty close to full health coz I’m seeing inches of growth everyday n they haven’t stopped praying lol


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 31, 2018)

Cackleberry reeks of sour fruit, 
Frostier under CMH then the last run under HPS, yes they were clones off the same mom...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Cackleberry reeks of sour fruit, View attachment 4225192
> Frostier under CMH then the last run under HPS, yes they were clones off the same mom...


CMH has a better spectrum, but I bet it was UV-B that made the difference.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 31, 2018)

Took a couple pics of cookies n chem w/light on from the tip heisen gave w/pro mode on phone-iam a caveman with tech so it took me a couple mins to figure it out


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 31, 2018)

Early flower 2nd run. Cookies n Chem. She is very frosty. She was dusted in a few branches with pollen of male I'm using on every cut I have in flower now. First run I let her natural. This run i topped once. Shes twice as frosty this run. Under a different light I believe is the difference. She yielded huge numbers for a small pot first run. Just a few grams over a qp dried. Her smell all but disappeared in the hang dry. But came back very strong in the cure. She smokes very nice. It's a good 50/50 sati/dom mix buzz. But she has almost no chem funk on nose. All sweet raw dough.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 31, 2018)

growslut said:


> bud pics?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> CMH has a better spectrum, but I bet it was UV-B that made the difference.


I've actually thought about adding a led strip or 2 to go with my 1k hps just to get those "other spectrums" could u maybe tell me what would work good?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've actually thought about adding a led strip or 2 to go with my 1k hps just to get those "other spectrums" could u maybe tell me what would work good?


If you run HPS only, it pays to spend a little extra for better bulbs like Hortilux.
Not sure about what LED strips would go well with HPS, but you would want to stay on the blue side of the spectrum because HPS is heavy in orange and red.
I like running HPS and MH together (mixed spectrum).


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you run HPS only, it pays to spend a little extra for better bulbs like Hortilux.
> Not sure about what LED strips would go well with HPS, but you would want to stay on the blue side of the spectrum because HPS is heavy in orange and red.
> I like to run HPS and MH together (mixed spectrum).


yea I've always used the eye hortilux! it's the only bulb I've ever used!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

speaking of I really need to order a new one once money is right!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

You have to get florescent bulbs in order to get extra ultra violet light, I don't think leds put out uv light.

i.e. UVb bulbs like for reptiles.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

you mean like heat lamps? I can't do anymore heat lol I might as well stick with my hps, I'm getting a 4x8 and was gunna run 2 hlg 600 once I can't get up the money, they gunna hit my pockets like a fat chick in cake factory!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You have to get florescent bulbs in order to get extra ultra violet light, I don't think leds put out uv light.
> 
> i.e. UVb bulbs like for reptiles.


LIzard lights work great for UV-B but they're pricey and have to be replaced on a regular basis.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you mean like heat lamps? I can't do anymore heat lol I might as well stick with my hps, I'm getting a 4x8 and was gunna run 2 hlg 600 once I can't get up the money, they gunna hit my pockets like a fat chick in cake factory!


No not heat lights, they're just tube style florescent bulbs in 2' and 4' and you can probably find ones with mogul sockets too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> you mean like heat lamps? I can't do anymore heat lol I might as well stick with my hps, I'm getting a 4x8 and was gunna run 2 hlg 600 once I can't get up the money, they gunna hit my pockets like a fat chick in cake factory!


You're thinking about infrared (IR). 
UV-A is black light. 
UV-B is what they use for tanning beds. 
UV-C is used for sterilization.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

You want more trichs go with better genetics seriously.I never saw any difference at all in trich manipulation with lighting.The sun has more UV than any man made light and indoor nugs are frostier because you can control the temps and humidity which IMO are the only things i ever saw that effected trich development first hand,
Start with a fire clone that you know is gonna frost rail on ya,and keep your canopy temps down during trich development phases especially lights out.As far as we know plants develop trichs to insulate themselves with oil to help protect the seeds from the cold.I havnt seen any documented proof from a credible source that can prove UV will promote more trichs on identical cuts.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You want more trichs go with better genetics seriously.I never saw any difference at all in trich manipulation with lighting.The sun has more UV than any man made light and indoor nugs are frostier because you can control the temps and humidity which IMO are the only things i ever saw that effected trich development first hand,
> Start with a fire clone that you know is gonna frost rail on ya,and keep your canopy temps down during trich development phases especially lights out.As far as we know plants develop trichs to insulate themselves with oil to help protect the seeds from the cold.I havnt seen any documented proof from a credible source that can prove UV will promote more trichs on identical cuts.


First I've heard of trichs for insulation, have heard trichs for sunscreen theory for promoting uv.. 
Both seem worth a go. More the merrier!
I mix horts/lec would love a few plasmas to play with .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You want more trichs go with better genetics seriously.I never saw any difference at all in trich manipulation with lighting.The sun has more UV than any man made light and indoor nugs are frostier because you can control the temps and humidity which IMO are the only things i ever saw that effected trich development first hand,
> Start with a fire clone that you know is gonna frost rail on ya,and keep your canopy temps down during trich development phases especially lights out.As far as we know plants develop trichs to insulate themselves with oil to help protect the seeds from the cold.I havnt seen any documented proof from a credible source that can prove UV will promote more trichs on identical cuts.


Try it.

It's kinda like fishermen who say they don't worry about scent contamination because they always catch fish, regardless. 
I wonder how many fish they would catch if their bait didn't smell like cigarette smoke and gasoline...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

doniawon said:


> First I've heard of trichs for insulation, have heard trichs for sunscreen theory for promoting uv..
> Both seem worth a go. More the merrier!
> I mix horts/lec would love a few plasmas to play with .


I dont buy the sunscreen theory for a minute when it always seems the lowers on the colas are the frostiest.Why would the lowers be frostier if they are having to build trichs to protect themselves from the light.Ill tell ya cause its cooler under the canopy and lower temps promote trichs.Ive studied it for quite a while but it really comes down to genetics.Some plants will naturally be more frostier.If you want little frosty the snowman babies start with fire genetics.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

I've run straight hps and ive ran one 400mh to one 1000hps and the combo helps some but since I've started using the 315 and 330 ceramics the trichs are a quite bit more noticeable, but the canopy level temps im sure have went down, so i can't say for sure if its the xtra UV from ceramics or the lower temp. But the ceramics sure help for one reason or another.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Try it.
> 
> It's kinda like fishermen who say they don't worry about scent contamination because they always catch fish, regardless.
> I wonder how many fish they would catch if their bait didn't smell like cigarette smoke and gasoline...


I have,Ive ran plants under CMH and COB and HPS which has 0 UV and saw no difference in trich formation.I think the reason people get more trichs with UV bulbs because the canopy is alot cooler.Want your girls to frost up quick like.Drop your lights off temp down to 65 and lights on 74 the last 10 days of flower.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've run straight hps and ive ran one 400mh to one 1000hps and the combo helps some but since I've started using the 315 and 330 ceramics the trichs are a quite more noticeable, but the canopy level temps im sure have went down, so i can't say for sure if its the xtra UV from ceramics or the lower temp. But the ceramics sure help for one reason or another.


Its the lower temps,Less radiant heat.radiant heat on HPS kilols trichs.melts em right off the leaves.Ive run cmh next to HPS with managable temps and circulation and saw no difference.In a confined space with a warmer canopy im sure the HPS would fail at trich development.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have,Ive ran plants under CMH and COB and HPS which has 0 UV and saw no difference in trich formation.I think the reason people get more trichs with UV bulbs because the canopy is alot cooler.Want your girls to frost up quick like.Drop your lights off temp down to 65 and lights on 74 the last 10 days of flower.


Interesting. 
I ran HPS only in a 5X5 and saw a definite increase in frost when I added lizard lights in all 4 corners. 
There's no way it made the tent cooler. 

But I am getting better at growing (slowly) so it's possible there are other factors in play.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> I run HPS only in a 5X5 and saw a definite increase in frost when I added lizard lights in all 4 corners.
> There's no way it made the tent cooler.
> 
> But I am getting better at growing (slowly) so it's possible there are other factors in play.


Maybe your abilty to manipulate the air and realize you were cooking your plants lol and added fans and such along the way.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Temps may be more important than I thought for frost development because my new grow space is easier to keep cool than the tent and I've gotten much better results lately. 

Then again, I might just be getting better at reading plants & responding to their needs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Maybe your abilty to manipulate the air and realize you were cooking your plants lol and added fans and such along the way.


Hmm... I did add fans around the same time, now that you mention it. 
Put little desktop fans on the floor in all 4 corners so the air flowed in a circle around the perimeter.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... I did add fans around the same time, now that you mention it.
> Put little desktop fans on the floor in all 4 corners so the air flowed in a circle around the perimeter.


I have a video of cake a foot under the 1000 cmh and no trichs lol cause it's just to hot.in the cooler areas I got trichs for miles but right in the hottest areas leaves are smooth as can be loo.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Ive got a cookie that I noticed the lowers looked better so I like to put 3 to 4 feet between canopy, but at the same time other strains seem to like the xtra light or heat or deal with it better. I think we've all had em to close to the lights and seen them go funky. To much heat and you can oversaturate them with to much light that can be bad. Ive even noticed on my outdoor plants, the ones that come in later with cooler temps seem to be trichier.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Try it.
> 
> It's kinda like fishermen who say they don't worry about scent contamination because they always catch fish, regardless.
> I wonder how many fish they would catch if their bait didn't smell like cigarette smoke and gasoline...


I used to be big fisher! and my pops always said never play with bait anymore than you have too!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have,Ive ran plants under CMH and COB and HPS which has 0 UV and saw no difference in trich formation.I think the reason people get more trichs with UV bulbs because the canopy is alot cooler.Want your girls to frost up quick like.Drop your lights off temp down to 65 and lights on 74 the last 10 days of flower.


I've been running my hps for a while I have noticed a difference with cooler temps, I bought a 10k btu, ac with lights on I keep temps at 75ish sometimes 73, but light off I drop to about 65! I feel it's the best range!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a video of cake a foot under the 1000 cmh and no trichs lol cause it's just to hot.in the cooler areas I got trichs for miles but right in the hottest areas leaves are smooth as can be loo.


If you could keep the canopy temps the same do you think one type light source would out perform others. I should say do you think UV would bring more trichs if canopy temps were equal.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

I have heard things about ppl doing 24-48 hrs of darkness for better tric devolopment this makes me wonder if it bc of the lower temps! bc the lights are off!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Oct 31, 2018)

Hung 1 of my Cowboy Cookies.. she reeks of garlic and some type of fruit in the background.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 31, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I used to be big fisher! and my pops always said never play with bait anymore than you have too!


Scent always matters when fishing with bait. 
I had alcohol wipes in my tackle box that I used to get foreign smells off my hands.
Using scented sunscreen is a big mistake and something many fishermen don't think about.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Oct 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Scent always matters when fishing with bait.
> I used to carry alcohol wipes in my tackle box that I used to get foreign smells off my hands.
> Using scented sunscreen is a big mistake and something many fishermen don't think about.


I'm tan as fuck lol I have never used sunscreen, my dad said we got some Indian in our blood lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Hung 1 of my Cowboy Cookies.. she reeks of garlic and some type of fruit in the background.


something about these photos don't sit well with me, maybe I'm just drunk, no offense good job man! just saying something ain't right lol!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> something about these photos don't sit well with me, maybe I'm just drunk, no offense good job man! just saying something ain't right lol!


I kinda wondered why those fan leaves weren't hanging down, maybe cause there fresh cut and cold.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

They need to do something about the POTM over there where non-contestants can vote and just have one running for it. I think they should have voter registration with certain restrictions or qualifications that way people can't cheat. Im just not sure giving contestants 3 votes in prelims will have them voting honestly, I mean seeing some of the ones people voted for might have a re-vegging clone from a flowering plant be a finalist! LMFAO


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d be all over that !


Me too. That's a good deal. If for nothing else to have on hand for back ups. There's no hydro stores near me so when one malfunctions or burns out I have to wait a couple days for delivery.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I kinda wondered why those fan leaves weren't hanging down, maybe cause there fresh cut and cold.


1st 2 pics were 2 days ago when I chopped her, last picture was last night


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> something about these photos don't sit well with me, maybe I'm just drunk, no offense good job man! just saying something ain't right lol!


No idea what you are talking about


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 1st 2 pics were 2 days ago when I chopped her, last picture was last night


They look great and its good to see you still popping in from time to time.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 1, 2018)

Been busy trying to get everything down and to the right stages for storage. I gotta scale back, this was a crazy good year for me. Chopped the LVTK and got her out of the way, this was the first time I was able to access these other plants fully.
Deputy...so please with this plant 
Sky Dweller...gonna turn out some really nice bud 
Night Rider...the loudest one by far, strong lime chemical smell 
Other than having issues with the crazy stringy stretch forever thing, I'm really please with the outcome of these strains. I'll try to get back later after the cure with smoke reports.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> CMH has a better spectrum, but I bet it was UV-B that made the difference.


Chunky: I bet you are right, I am running vert bare bulb CMH and had to invest in some acetylene welding goggles just to be in the room, UV eye damage prevention was top priority alrighty..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2018)

Raindance


----------



## J.James (Nov 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Raindance View attachment 4225437 View attachment 4225438 View attachment 4225439


These look great! I was very excited to run this strain, Started 5 seeds, 3 popped and all 3 ended up male... Very bummed but had also started 5 cookies and chem and got 3 nice starts I'm looking forward to flowering out if they are female


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks-raindance has a great nose on her as well-I've gotten lots of dudes from greenpoint
Garlix 2 for 2 dudes
Raindance 2 for 3 dudes(1female in pics)
Cookies n chem 2 for 3 dudes
Blizzard bush 2 for 3 dudes & 1 female that sucked
Good luck on your cnc-i got one comin down in a week or so-smoke report to follow


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Nov 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Hung 1 of my Cowboy Cookies.. she reeks of garlic and some type of fruit in the background.


Looks so tasty and sounds even tastier! Can't wait to get my 4 females into flower soon!


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Nov 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Appears to be a high male to female ratio lately.


It's luck of the draw imo. I popped 5 CC and got 4 females...


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 1st 2 pics were 2 days ago when I chopped her, last picture was last night


Yea boy they look great to me, that was the only thing I could see that Greenthumbs was talking about and thought it could be from the cold. Great job!


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 1, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I've always used the eye hortilux! it's the only bulb I've ever used!


Recently a Phillips CMH bulb popped not sue why it went only 2 cycles on them, anyway replaced it with a hortilux bulb, it strikes up very fast and is noticeably brighter then the phi,lips bulbs, just into week 4 flower so it will be interesting to see if there's any differance...


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Try it.
> 
> It's kinda like fishermen who say they don't worry about scent contamination because they always catch fish, regardless.
> I wonder how many fish they would catch if their bait didn't smell like cigarette smoke and gasoline...


I am a steelhead and chinook nut and can say without a doubt scent makes a huge difference on catch rate, a buddy who smokes cigars proved that in spades got to the point he had one of us tie his bait on his plugs etc.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You want more trichs go with better genetics seriously.I never saw any difference at all in trich manipulation with lighting.The sun has more UV than any man made light and indoor nugs are frostier because you can control the temps and humidity which IMO are the only things i ever saw that effected trich development first hand,
> Start with a fire clone that you know is gonna frost rail on ya,and keep your canopy temps down during trich development phases especially lights out.As far as we know plants develop trichs to insulate themselves with oil to help protect the seeds from the cold.I havnt seen any documented proof from a credible source that can prove UV will promote more trichs on identical cuts.


You are correct. They use it for insulation. But they also use it for protection from the sun as well as to catch pollen. The stickier the more pollen that is caught. And lower temps produces more trichs.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 1, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have a video of cake a foot under the 1000 cmh and no trichs lol cause it's just to hot.in the cooler areas I got trichs for miles but right in the hottest areas leaves are smooth as can be loo.


That's why like you said. The lowers always get more trich development than mains. But not always some genetics are just frosty. But not all. Mains are closer to the point of light.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 1, 2018)

purple badlands(flo) went 70 days. Smells nice and fruity. Sucked to trim.
purple badlands(stardawg) Smell is a fruity stardawg funk. After a quick, 1 week cure on early tester nugs, this one is the fav. 
Made a few beans with these. Sorry, didn't notice the seed until later.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's why like you said. The lowers always get more trich development than mains. But not always some genetics are just frosty. But not all. Mains are closer to the point of light.


People have a tendency to put their tops too close to the light source causing "dryer" humidity at the canopy. More light and lower temps will produce the Trichs. Heison is right about the shaded buds being frostier because they are able to "perspire" normally. Higher canopy temps requires higher humidity. I keep my Veros about 12 to 20" above canopy and control PPMs to between 1000 and 1200ppm. Anything over that requires CO2. 
This is just my opinion from what I have experienced when I switched to the Veros from HPS.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> People have a tendency to put their tops too close to the light source causing "dryer" humidity at the canopy. More light and lower temps will produce the Trichs. Heison is right about the shaded buds being frostier because they are able to "perspire" normally. Higher canopy temps requires higher humidity. I keep my Veros about 12 to 20" above canopy and control PPMs to between 1000 and 1200ppm. Anything over that requires CO2.
> This is just my opinion from what I have experienced when I switched to the Veros from HPS.


Good info! 
I still run HID with open reflectors and it sounds like it would be a good idea to have a small fan that blows a continuous stream of air through the gap between lights & plant tips. It wouldn't affect infrared but should help with radiant heat.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good info!
> I still run HID with open reflectors and it sounds like it would be a good idea to have a small fan that blows a continuous stream of air through the gap between lights & plant tips. It wouldn't affect infrared but should help with radiant heat.


Don't want to get into a "COB vs HPS" debate, but this is where the LED's benefit by lowering canopy temps. The heat produced by LED's is above the heatsink and not below the actual light. The more fans the better, keeps uniform humidity in the area you need it the most. (between canopy and light)
I think the plant just can't pull enough moisture up the plant to actually "perspire" when the temps are too high.
Also, Everyone worries about PM to come from high humidity. Not totally true. PM comes from shade and stagnant air. Fans, fans, fans. Move that air, especially on seedlings. Within 30mins, they will be stronger and no falling over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Don't want to get into a "COB vs HPS" debate, but this is where the LED's benefit by lowering canopy temps. The heat produced by LED's is above the heatsink and not below the actual light. The more fans the better, keeps uniform humidity in the area you need it the most. (between canopy and light)
> Also, Everyone worries about PM to come from high humidity. Not totally true. PM comes from shade and stagnant air. Fans, fans, fans. Move that air, especially on seedlings. Within 30mins, they will be stronger and no falling over.


I run HPS & MH together (mixed spectrum). 
LED isn't a good option for me because I actually need the heat generated by my legacy gear. 
If I ran COBs, I'd need to add a heater and they pull serious amps.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2018)

COBs also don't have a huge spike of infrared in their spectrums.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Don't want to get into a "COB vs HPS" debate, but this is where the LED's benefit by lowering canopy temps. The heat produced by LED's is above the heatsink and not below the actual light. The more fans the better, keeps uniform humidity in the area you need it the most. (between canopy and light)
> I think the plant just can't pull enough moisture up the plant to actually "perspire" when the temps are too high.
> Also, Everyone worries about PM to come from high humidity. Not totally true. PM comes from shade and stagnant air. Fans, fans, fans. Move that air, especially on seedlings. Within 30mins, they will be stronger and no falling over.


Hate to tell you this, but actually LEDs need higher run temps because they don't have IR in their spectrum. Otherwise you won't get the same perspiration rates and growth will be considerably slower.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Hate to tell you this, but actually LEDs need higher run temps because they don't have IR in their spectrum. Otherwise you won't get the same perspiration rates and growth will be considerably slower.


You have to raise humidity if you raise temps, that was my point. They go hand in hand. If not, plants can't keep up and dehydrate, lowering the amount of moisture in the plant.the Plant goes into conserving its moisture to stay alive. 
You can get by with higher temps with LEDs if you adjust humidity along with it. 
Spectrum King has the temp and humidity chart.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have to raise humidity if you raise temps, that was my point. They go hand in hand. If not, plants can't keep up and dehydrate, lowering the amount of moisture in the plant.the Plant goes into conserving its moisture to stay alive. .


Or you need to water more often.....

You do realize some of the best grow climates have very low humidity almost year round right...

VPD is just a way to maximize growth, your plant won't die from low humidity unless it's a seedling.

In colorado we have a monsoon season, followed by an extremely dry rest of the year. Great outdoor growing here, very low bud rot problems and strong sun make colorado outdoor fire.

I would rather dry than wet, try to grow outdoors in FL, bud rot city. Look how crap the outdoor is from the PNW...wet and cold..


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Or you need to water more often.....
> 
> You do realize some of the best grow climates have very low humidity almost year round right...
> 
> ...


I am talking about at the top of the plant canopy. That air is gonna be a lot dryer than middle ways down the plant. Air flow across the top of the canopy will help equal out the humidity at and above the canopy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Or you need to water more often.....
> 
> You do realize some of the best grow climates have very low humidity almost year round right...
> 
> ...


I grow outdoors in the PNW and your statement is 100% correct -- unless you can find a strain that finishes around mid Sept. 
It's easy to make the mistake of thinking an 8 week strain would work great outdoors -- only to find out that it doesn't start flowering until the second week of August.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 1, 2018)

Swung by the growroom on my way in to work, brought my camera with me instead of cellphone. Its old but still takes ok pic.

Cowboy Cookies
















A few of her sisters still in flower front left and rear right..yeah they are close to 7ft


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grow outdoors in the PNW and your statement is 100% correct -- unless you can find a strain that finishes around mid Sept.
> It's easy to make the mistake of thinking an 8 week strain would work great outdoors -- only to find out that it doesn't start flowering until the second week of August.


Gotta get those strains they grow in BC canada for that environment.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's the type of strain you are trying to grow.
> The Congo is "dry and arid"?


I grew four different strains outside this year and all of them were disappointing thanks to the lack of sunlight and cold temps. 
Lost at least 6 zips to bud rot -- probably closer to 8. 
Next year I'm going to try Vashon Early Bird.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew four different strains outside this year and all of them were disappointing thanks to the lack of sunlight and cold temps.
> Lost at least 6 zips to bud rot -- probably closer to 8.
> Next year I'm going to try Vashon Early Bird.


I lost 75% of my crop this year. Rain, rain, rain. Worst year ever for me.
I have a 44 day strain I got 20 years ago. Called T44.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I lost 75% of my crop this year. Rain, rain, rain. Worst year ever for me.
> I have a 44 day strain I got 20 years ago. Called T44.


I hear ya! We got slammed with rain at the worst time possible. 
Last years crop turned out much better.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Same here, rain was insane, outdoor was worthless most of my outdoor went into the burn pile.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Same here, rain was insane, outdoor was worthless most of my outdoor went into the burn pile.


I'm going to make a LOT of hash. 
Most of the bud is frosty but nugs are small & fluffy.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 1, 2018)

Once I see any kind of mold or mildew I toss them, only for the wife and me to consume so no worries. I make hash and rosin from my buds these days, don't even know why I save the trim anymore.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I lost 75% of my crop this year. Rain, rain, rain. Worst year ever for me.
> I have a 44 day strain I got 20 years ago. Called T44.


That top 44, I ran it back in 2004 for a year or two. I had a kick ass berry tasting pheno. Never grew it outdoors though. 

As for outdoor in PNW, I guess it depends on where in the pnw cuz here in the willamette valley in oregon its still all good. Sure it rained here towards end of oct but a little tarp action and its all good. My buddy just pulled his last week but they could have gone longer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That top 44, I ran it back in 2004 for a year or two. I had a kick ass berry tasting pheno. Never grew it outdoors though.
> 
> As for outdoor in PNW, I guess it depends on where in the pnw cuz here in the willamette valley in oregon its still all good. Sure it rained here towards end of oct but a little tarp action and its all good. My buddy just pulled his last week but they could have gone longer.


Yeah, it sounds very different than where I am (north of Seattle, near Everett.) 
I had my plants under tarp shelters to keep them dry, but we haven't had squat for sunshine since mid September. 
Just checked the forecast -- in the next 10 days we've got 2 days of partly cloudy and the rest is rain & thunderstorms. 
Same shit all over again...


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew four different strains outside this year and all of them were disappointing thanks to the lack of sunlight and cold temps.
> Lost at least 6 zips to bud rot -- probably closer to 8.
> Next year I'm going to try Vashon Early Bird.


I grew three vashon early birds this year, here is the pertinent info.

Very leafy, smells like freshly picked carrots, tastes the same. Does not like to be topped, did not want to bush out at all, just caused the side branches to grow tight to the main stem.

Started flowering in early august. Took it down mid September due to bud rot, that I feel was related to the topping issue. Really hurt air flow. Has a real old school vibe on general.

Also, I had one female and a few males that flowered under 18/6, rest of them behaved.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

I have a few Jelly pie clones i started for the next run. Can anybody guess what those white sheets are underneath the cups?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have a few Jelly pie clones i started for the next run. Can anybody guess what those white sheets are underneath the cups?View attachment 4225590


Dryer sheets? That’s what they look like to me but then again I been doing house work all day


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That top 44, I ran it back in 2004 for a year or two. I had a kick ass berry tasting pheno. Never grew it outdoors though.
> 
> As for outdoor in PNW, I guess it depends on where in the pnw cuz here in the willamette valley in oregon its still all good. Sure it rained here towards end of oct but a little tarp action and its all good. My buddy just pulled his last week but they could have gone longer.


Do they still sell Top 44?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Dryer sheets? That’s what they look like to me but then again I been doing house work all day


Nope


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Do they still sell Top 44?


I think you can get them from spliff still


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have a few Jelly pie clones i started for the next run. Can anybody guess what those white sheets are underneath the cups?View attachment 4225590


Maxi pads-you know for chicks & such


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Maxi pads-you know for chicks & such


Nope


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have a few Jelly pie clones i started for the next run. Can anybody guess what those white sheets are underneath the cups?View attachment 4225590[/QUO
> Ok i will tell you. They are the sheets you find underneath the meat in grocery store packaging. As they wick in moisture they release co2 to keep the meet fresher. First time i have tried it so not to sure the effectiveness. You can buy a hundred of them cheap on amazon.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Those expensive co2 pads are made from the same material.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 1, 2018)

did you go an steal seafood/meat pads from work


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 1, 2018)

if those exhale bags and all the other bullshit products out there can't produce a high enough concentration of CO2 to make it do anything, i don't think you're gonna get there using the meat packs. maybe try like 900 of them HAHA


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 1, 2018)

dehumidifier and CO2 in one! HAHAHAHA!

edit - for the record i'm not trying to be mean, i am just really stoned and that honestly got me cracking up.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grow outdoors in the PNW and your statement is 100% correct -- unless you can find a strain that finishes around mid Sept.
> It's easy to make the mistake of thinking an 8 week strain would work great outdoors -- only to find out that it doesn't start flowering until the second week of August.


Im in WA and thats why I switched to growing Autos outdoors rather than photos. This year I harvested July and Aug. No thieves took mine. It was an odd feeling when I was harvesting that early when I usually harvest around this time of year. Buds were big and fat!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> if those exhale bags and all the other bullshit products out there can't produce a high enough concentration of CO2 to make it do anything, i don't think you're gonna get there using the meat packs. maybe try like 900 of them HAHA


I know i was just figuring it might help the clones root better when the dome is sealed up a first.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 1, 2018)

on the topic of pnw outdoor, i'm surprised more outdoor growers in the pnw don't do light dep. i have seen a bunch of videos and tutorials around for not that expensive.

plants have been drying for 3 days now. i am guessing they will need another 4 or 5 at least. everything is a sticky mess and the smell is overpowering.

here is the lvtk2 earlier today. i can't wait to process this plant's trim and squish it.

i still have 4 seeds from this pack too. they will come out again at some point. there are clearly some nice plants to be found in those packs. trimmed shots hopefully within a week or so. stay tuned!


----------



## THT (Nov 1, 2018)

Sorry to keep spamming the thread with bounty hunter but look at this thing..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Do they still sell Top 44?


No, they discontinued it a long time ago. It used to be a popular strain, not sure why it disappeared so quickly. The pheno I had was top notch as far as quality and it was very fast in flower, 45-50 days every time and descent yields too.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> on the topic of pnw outdoor, i'm surprised more outdoor growers in the pnw don't do light dep. i have seen a bunch of videos and tutorials around for not that expensive.


I tried that but the temps where im at (central WA) get over the hundreds in the summer and cooling a light dep greenhouse (I had a hoop house) was a bitch. I need a good setup for that.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 1, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Once I see any kind of mold or mildew I toss them, only for the wife and me to consume so no worries. I make hash and rosin from my buds these days, don't even know why I save the trim anymore.


You can make rosin from your trim if you sift it first. You would be surprised of the quality of rosin if you know how to sift.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You are correct. They use it for insulation. But they also use it for protection from the sun as well as to catch pollen. The stickier the more pollen that is caught. And lower temps produces more trichs.


Actually both responses are correct. Its just a basic SAR response. Each element (light spectrum, temp, nutrition) effect different parts of the gland.

I've been diving into some microbiology studies to pass the time lately.
Mostly recently the jasmonate biosynthesis process in organic soil. 
Good info for anyone interested in organics (or overcome with boredom, lol)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Sorry to keep spamming the thread with bounty hunter but look at this thing..
> View attachment 4225680


THIS by no means is spam. Nicely done.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

THT said:


> Sorry to keep spamming the thread with bounty hunter but look at this thing..
> View attachment 4225680


Man i am visualizing some seriously gummed up trim scissor's


----------



## Sebud (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Actually both responses are correct. Its just a basic SAR response. Each element (light spectrum, temp, nutrition) effect different parts of the gland.
> 
> I've been diving into some microbiology studies to pass the time lately.
> Mostly recently the jasmonate biosynthesis process in organic soil.
> Good info for anyone interested in organics (or overcome with boredom, lol)


Or needing some sleep HAHA sorry couldn't resist


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Or needing some sleep HAHA sorry couldn't resist


that too, lol.
I just nod out, wake up and pick up wherever I left off.
Here's the link for anyone needing a nap 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC151253/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, they discontinued it a long time ago. It used to be a popular strain, not sure why it disappeared so quickly. The pheno I had was top notch as far as quality and it was very fast in flower, 45-50 days every time and descent yields too.


I still have some, but a lot of my older stuff isn't labeled anymore. That shit rubs off or bleaches out over years and years. lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> on the topic of pnw outdoor, i'm surprised more outdoor growers in the pnw don't do light dep. i have seen a bunch of videos and tutorials around for not that expensive.


I don't know why they don't grow strains from up north for outdoor. Back in Illinois we typically had till last week of sept or 1st of Oct and then the weather would turn so you had to get it done early. Great white north seeds has a lethal purple and Manitoba poison that were both great smoke and finished fast and big. 1 out performed the other but I can't remember which as it has been a long time. 

The flavor of the day strains are just not bred for outdoors and usually perform poorly compared to those tried and true outdoor strains.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I still have some, but a lot of my older stuff isn't labeled anymore. That shit rubs off or bleaches out over years and years. lol


Aw man, I hate when labels or markings rub off on seed packs. Like "what the hell are these? Blueberry? Kush? FUCK!" lol or when I scribble names down to sloppy. 

Man I wish I would have been into collecting seeds back then but I popped them bitches as so as I got them back then. Young and impatient as hell, lol, but I had some gems that I would like to have now ie like my 1st pack of blueberry from dutch passion in 2002.


----------



## THT (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man i am visualizing some seriously gummed up trim scissor's


Hahaha Capt without a doubt.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 1, 2018)

12 days till chop. Straight water from here on out. Thanks for viewing. All greenpoint minus front left.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Close up of Lupine Lime. I'll try another filter to get some better shots.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Lupine Lime close up


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 1, 2018)

Sundance Kid


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 1, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> 12 days till chop. Straight water from here on out. Thanks for viewing. All greenpoint minus front left.
> View attachment 4225709 View attachment 4225711
> View attachment 4225712 View attachment 4225713



You’re ripping it. Nice!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Hate to tell you this, but actually LEDs need higher run temps because they don't have IR in their spectrum. Otherwise you won't get the same perspiration rates and growth will be considerably slower.


I dont run hotter temps. Unless the plant needs it. But normally I run around 72-75 with Samsung leds. My growth isnt slowed any. I actually have to cut some back bc thry take over the veg tent. I'm sure theres other variables as well. That come into play. I've seen most other people running LEDs run higher temps tho.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I don't know why they don't grow strains from up north for outdoor. Back in Illinois we typically had till last week of sept or 1st of Oct and then the weather would turn so you had to get it done early. Great white north seeds has a lethal purple and Manitoba poison that were both great smoke and finished fast and big. 1 out performed the other but I can't remember which as it has been a long time.
> 
> The flavor of the day strains are just not bred for outdoors and usually perform poorly compared to those tried and true outdoor strains.


I believe I may have some Manitoba Poison I received as freebies, didnt really know anything about them. This is the first time I've heard anything about this strain. I never did any research just put em up and forgot em.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 1, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> You’re ripping it. Nice!


Thanks bro. Been a smooth grow so far.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew four different strains outside this year and all of them were disappointing thanks to the lack of sunlight and cold temps.
> Lost at least 6 zips to bud rot -- probably closer to 8.
> Next year I'm going to try Vashon Early Bird.


Here is my outdoor plan for next year. I think this will be solid. I’m setting up a room with 14hrs 2 min of light. At my lat around 43° the sunset hits 14 hrs 2 min of light on Aug 6th ish. I figure I need a two week head start so I’ll set the clones in the room around July 18th. I’ll move all the outdoor plants in pots out on Aug 6th with two weeks of flower on em and syncing up exactly with outdoor light pattern and be done around Oct 1. Boom.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Here is my outdoor plan for next year. I think this will be solid. I’m setting up a room with 14hrs 2 min of light. At my lat around 43° the sunset hits 14 hrs 2 min of light on Aug 6th ish. I figure I need a two week head start so I’ll set the clones in the room around July 18th. I’ll move all the outdoor plants in pots out on Aug 6th with two weeks of flower on em and syncing up exactly with outdoor light pattern and be done around Oct 1. Boom.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Aww damn came home for my lunch break, checked the girls over and one of the Texas butter is confused, don’t think it’s environmental, everything else is fine. it’s the one in the front right of the group shot, it’s the slower growing, mutant leaves, no frost yet when all the others are frosty.... disappointing but I can’t even think risking it, she is gonna have to go, might have to put her outside or something.... I guess 4 out of 6 ain’t bad


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 1, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Or you need to water more often.....
> 
> You do realize some of the best grow climates have very low humidity almost year round right...
> 
> ...


Dont you guys get early frost in Colorado?
I imagine most fire outdoors, in Colorado, is actually grown in a greenhouse. I could be wrong though.
Not much real fire finishes in September.

Maybe @rikdabrick can answer this, but I've never heard that the weed grown in the Puna district of Hawaii is inferior to weed grown in the dryer parts. They get 150-200 inches of rain a year there and produce great weed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 1, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Aww damn came home for my lunch break, checked the girls over and one of the Texas butter is confused, don’t think it’s environmental, everything else is fine. it’s the one in the front right of the group shot, it’s the slower growing, mutant leaves, no frost yet when all the others are frosty.... disappointing but I can’t even think risking it, she is gonna have to go, might have to put her outside or something.... I guess 4 out of 6 ain’t bad View attachment 4225772
> 
> View attachment 4225773


My biggest Texas butter was so far behind the others when it came to frost, I tossed her in the compost bin. 
It broke my heart -- she was a 9 footer!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My biggest Texas butter was so far behind the others when it came to frost, I tossed her in the compost bin.
> It broke my heart -- she was a 9 footer!


I would of been a sad panda that day, one of my mates just suggested this could possibly be from the chem genetics, he had one on his Cali cannon, he said his was identical to that. I’ve plucked em all I’ll wait and see if anymore come up


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Found a pic of some nice looking Texas butter today on IG, if one of these five turn out half as good I’ll be happy as


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

I made some hash today! it's all jelly pie! 

I've heard of ppl putting it in the freezer? and then micro plaining it, I normally just let it sit out covered then break it up! lol I'm very simple with it!!

how do you guys like yours?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

here's some better pics, I'm kinda disappointed in the amount of impurities I can see when putting it under a digital microscope!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here's some better pics, I'm kinda disappointed in the amount of impurities I can see when putting it under a digital microscope!View attachment 4225784 View attachment 4225785


How fresh/dry was the material? Method of agitation? Brand of bags?

Have a buddy with legit bubble bags and a bubble now washing machine and the golden colored brown sugar type consistency he gets are insane. I will say he never got these results without the machine.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

I hand agitated it, using bubble bag dude bags, 220, 190, 120, 73, 25, first run I used a plastic spoon and hand mixed, second run I hooked the spoon up to a drill! lol. some of the material was dryed then frozen for a few weeks, and two girls were cut and fresh frozen! I kinda went heavy bc I needed yield! kinda broke right now and hopefully this will help lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tomahawk getting close, well kinda close lol! may give her about two more weeks idk time will tell!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> Tomahawk getting close, well kinda close lol! may give her about two more weeks idk time will tell!
> View attachment 4225815 View attachment 4225816


Not making new flowers..........trichs rule.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I hand agitated it, using bubble bag dude bags, 220, 190, 120, 73, 25, first run I used a plastic spoon and hand mixed, second run I hooked the spoon up to a drill! lol. some of the material was dryed then frozen for a few weeks, and two girls were cut and fresh frozen! I kinda went heavy bc I needed yield! kinda broke right now and hopefully this will help lol!








It’s easy to turn that really brittle trim from the freezer into dust. 

I bought one of those counter top washing machines to make hash, it was $40 from costway. 

Price went up since I got mine. I’ve done about 30 runs through it so not a ton but it beats a drill and plastic spoon to make hash for when you got some extra cash to make your life easier.

https://m.costway.com/mini-portable-washer-washing-machine.html?fee=17&fep=5712&utm_source=bingshopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=bingshopping


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 2, 2018)

Had to harvest the girls from the tent to help with drying space for the others day 68.
Full Moon Fever..smells of sweet anise. 

Golden Nugget..hard to describe the smell for me, sorta sweet scent with a bit of fuel. Very heavy dense bud
 

This being my 2nd indoor I can see this will become part of my life. It has been fairly simple and the potency (which is the most important to me) has been top notch on everything. I've got to figure out yields though, the plants are small. I've been an outdoor guy so the adjustment to the size difference is staggering to me. I know I can up my light game and that would help. Definitely veg longer for bigger plants, haven't got the whole indoor stretch thing down yet. I think I'll get there eventually, I just wanna come out and play with the big kids...


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Had to harvest the girls from the tent to help with drying space for the others day 68.
> Full Moon Fever..smells of sweet anise. View attachment 4225854
> 
> Golden Nugget..hard to describe the smell for me, sorta sweet scent with a bit of fuel. Very heavy dense bud
> ...


Those are looking beautiful! Indoor is it's own world -- I started indoor, then did both, now I'm back to only indoor. Over time you'll need to try your hand at scrogs, and maybe even a sog. There are a lot of training methods that buy time to let the root system and main stem beef up while controlling height, so that you can get biggest bud stems possible. In the end, as far as I can tell, big pots, big lights, long veg times and a tall grow space are needed to try and emulate outdoor production. And with all that work, strain choices seem even more important indoors than out. 

I look forward to seeing what grow style you settle in on!


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I made some hash today! it's all jelly pie!
> 
> I've heard of ppl putting it in the freezer? and then micro plaining it, I normally just let it sit out covered then break it up! lol I'm very simple with it!!
> 
> how do you guys like yours?View attachment 4225782


I was doing the freezing and micro plaining method -- it's a HUGE pain in the ass, within about 30 seconds of starting your fingers warm up the frozen chunk and then the micro plain gets clogged. I kept the tools in the freezer, kept refreezing the block of hash, did it with latex gloves on in a cold space... I did that for several runs before I gave up on it. My (limited) understanding is that the point of that extra step is to allow the hash to dry absolutely completely, so that it can be stored pretty much indefinitely without any risk of mold. Now I do the initial drying, then cut it into slices as thin as I can, dry it for a couple of weeks (or longer depending on ambient RH), and then I 'Food Saver' it and freeze it for long term storage and only take out as much as we'll smoke in a month or so. So far, that seems to be working fine.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I made some hash today! it's all jelly pie!
> 
> I've heard of ppl putting it in the freezer? and then micro plaining it, I normally just let it sit out covered then break it up! lol I'm very simple with it!!
> 
> how do you guys like yours?View attachment 4225782


Nice job, how big of pieces do you break it into too dry? I'm always worried about the resin growing mold. If you micro plane or put it through a strainer you can't let it sit too long or get too warm.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 2, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> Those are looking beautiful! Indoor is it's own world -- I started indoor, then did both, now I'm back to only indoor. Over time you'll need to try your hand at scrogs, and maybe even a sog. There are a lot of training methods that buy time to let the root system and main stem beef up while controlling height, so that you can get biggest bud stems possible. In the end, as far as I can tell, big pots, big lights, long veg times and a tall grow space are needed to try and emulate outdoor production. And with all that work, strain choices seem even more important indoors than out.
> 
> I look forward to seeing what grow style you settle in on!


Thx man..I agree 100%. I guess as long as I have so many different seeds in stock, I just wanna try em all. And I suppose shouldn't really focus on production from the tent now since I have no shortage of anything at present. I suspect I'll get around 10oz from the 7 plants which would last me for head smoke for some time. I am a gardener at heart and just used to having large harvest from my gardens, exciting new territory for sure.
Interested in a GH?


----------



## BleedsGreen (Nov 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You can make rosin from your trim if you sift it first. You would be surprised of the quality of rosin if you know how to sift.


Actually we have been squishing some dry ice made sift and it has worked really well other then using older trim so it is darker then I would like it, but very potent and actually what I have done so far delicious.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I hand agitated it, using bubble bag dude bags, 220, 190, 120, 73, 25, first run I used a plastic spoon and hand mixed, second run I hooked the spoon up to a drill! lol. some of the material was dryed then frozen for a few weeks, and two girls were cut and fresh frozen! I kinda went heavy bc I needed yield! kinda broke right now and hopefully this will help lol!


If you want the cleanest bubble possible stick with just fresh frozen and use more gentle agitation.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s easy to turn that really brittle trim from the freezer into dust.
> 
> I bought one of those counter top washing machines to make hash, it was $40 from costway.
> 
> ...


Did you use a zipper bag inside the machine? 
Did you have to modify the machine?
I've heard people say that they remove filters and pumps because they get clogged.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you want the cleanest bubble possible stick with just fresh frozen and use more gentle agitation.


Why is fresh frozen better than dried/cured bud? 

(Please forgive my ignorance, I'm new to hash making.)


----------



## quiescent (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why is fresh frozen better than dried/cured bud?
> 
> (Please forgive my ignorance, I'm new to hash making.)


When it's dried and then frozen for the wash you'll get way more impurities due to how brittle the material is. It's easy to over agitate, by vigor or duration, dried materials. Once the fresh frozen hits the ice water it's not gonna break apart as easily as the dried.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 2, 2018)

quiescent said:


> When it's dried and then frozen for the wash you'll get way more impurities due to how brittle the material is. It's easy to over agitate, by vigor or duration, dried materials. Once the fresh frozen hits the ice water it's not gonna break apart as easily as the dried.


why I don't like dry ice. Seems like every time, it freezes so brittle, you get a lil green, no matter what. I suspect thats why you still see so many doin the ice water hash, jmo


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why is fresh frozen better than dried/cured bud?
> 
> (Please forgive my ignorance, I'm new to hash making.)


fresh frozen preserves the most terps.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you use a zipper bag inside the machine?
> Did you have to modify the machine?
> I've heard people say that they remove filters and pumps because they get clogged.


I didn’t modify the machine at all, it does about 3.5-4 gallons of water comfortably. I use a bag inside of the machine.

The beauty of the countertop is it’s simplicity, no pump or filter and just the one motor. I’m not making a lot in one go, I’ll do about 1/2#.

Since I started making RSO that’s pretty much what we like to use. So this thing sits in my closet.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Maybe @rikdabrick can answer this, but I've never heard that the weed grown in the Puna district of Hawaii is inferior to weed grown in the dryer parts. They get 150-200 inches of rain a year there and produce great weed.[/QUOTE]
Sometimes we get an early or late frost, this year we had a frost in october, but most plants should have finished by then. Sometimes we will get a late storm so it's advised to transplant from indoor plants around june, finish usually late sept early oct.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

BleedsGreen said:


> Actually we have been squishing some dry ice made sift and it has worked really well other then using older trim so it is darker then I would like it, but very potent and actually what I have done so far delicious.


Gotta love the flavor of some fresh squished. Check out static tech or paint roller tech dry sift. You only pull the trichome heads. The stalks can get squished for a lower grade or whatever else you would like to do with them. That's how these guys like the the jungle boys are making that super light colored and even white looking rosin..... I just realized I might sound like I'm telling you what to do. I'm not, in just passing along some info I thought you might be interested in.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Gotta love the flavor of some fresh squished. Check out static tech or paint roller tech dry sift. You only pull the trichome heads. The stalks can get squished for a lower grade or whatever else you would like to do with them. That's how these guys like the the jungle boys are making that super light colored and even white looking rosin..... I just realized I might sound like I'm telling you what to do. I'm not, in just passing along some info I thought you might be interested in.


Got any good links for making sift?


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2018)

When making ice water hash I like to rinse it a few times to remove contaminants. The idea being the trichs sink while the plant matter floats. I've only ever used the blender method but since I wash it 5-7 times it comes out golden. I just purchased a counter top washer but haven't used it yet. The same principal could still work so long as you drain into a catch bucket instead of draining the water to waste.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got any good links for making sift?


Here you go. I can't find some of the ones I'm looking for. Bubbleman is solid though.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Got any good links for making sift?


look up bubbleman on ig or youtube. local bc guy who is a huge advocate of dry sifting and has a lot of videos.

edit - bubbleman is in one of the above videos!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

My first full time job was at a silk screen shop back in early 2000-05'. I brought home a couple small screens I made there, cant remember what micron silk was but man it made some great blonde kief. I was very popular back then, lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Hate to tell you this, but actually LEDs need higher run temps because they don't have IR in their spectrum. Otherwise you won't get the same perspiration rates and growth will be considerably slower.


Lots of LEDs these days have full spectrum. That includes IR and UV. I didn't switch until full spectrum.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx man..I agree 100%. I guess as long as I have so many different seeds in stock, I just wanna try em all. And I suppose shouldn't really focus on production from the tent now since I have no shortage of anything at present. I suspect I'll get around 10oz from the 7 plants which would last me for head smoke for some time. I am a gardener at heart and just used to having large harvest from my gardens, exciting new territory for sure.
> Interested in a GH?


One nice thing about indoor is that I can play with long flower time Sativa's... of course depending on the time of year, that can add up $$$ with either AC and/or dehumidifiers running those extra weeks. Everything in my outdoor was filtered through the "short flower time" requirement, so it's nice to put all those other strains back in the running with my indoor.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 2, 2018)

quiescent said:


> When it's dried and then frozen for the wash you'll get way more impurities due to how brittle the material is. It's easy to over agitate, by vigor or duration, dried materials. Once the fresh frozen hits the ice water it's not gonna break apart as easily as the dried.


I'm still in the steep part of the learning curve... I've read what you've said but I've also read that the advantage to dry is that you can let it cure while its still buds. I've been curing my hash buds for 3 months before freezing them, and I'm sure the hash I make is not as "pure" but the smell and flavor seems richer than when I did fresh frozen. I'm lucky, I'm not trying to sell it, I just have one patient to keep happy and she seems to like what I've been making. 

In the past I've cured the hash itself, but since I'm not micro plaining anymore I don't want to risk mold while its curing. I tried a lot of variations and have batches come out a light golden green, and others come out an oily brown, what you've said would explain why (I've also done everything from hand mix with an oar to over-mix with a paint mixing bit on a drill, so there are lots of variables and mistakes I've made along the way). I'm not sure I'm making the best product possible, but I've found a method I can live with that my patient appreciates, so it's all good.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

Humanrob said:


> I'm still in the steep part of the learning curve... I've read what you've said but I've also read that the advantage to dry is that you can let it cure while its still buds. I've been curing my hash buds for 3 months before freezing them, and I'm sure the hash I make is not as "pure" but the smell and flavor seems richer than when I did fresh frozen. I'm lucky, I'm not trying to sell it, I just have one patient to keep happy and she seems to like what I've been making.
> 
> In the past I've cured the hash itself, but since I'm not micro plaining anymore I don't want to risk mold while its curing. I tried a lot of variations and have batches come out a light golden green, and others come out an oily brown, what you've said would explain why (I've also done everything from hand mix with an oar to over-mix with a paint mixing bit on a drill, so there are lots of variables and mistakes I've made along the way). I'm not sure I'm making the best product possible, but I've found a method I can live with that my patient appreciates, so it's all good.


Have you tried those little $50 washing machines? 
I thought they were for people who make a LOT of hash, but it sounds like they make better hash than using a drill & spoon. 
Several tutorials I watched said it's better *not* to use a 220 zipper bag in the machine because the weed has more room to move around and interact inside the vortex. 
Not sure if that's true because I'm clueless about this stuff.
What do you think?


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried those little $50 washing machines?
> I thought they were for people who make a LOT of hash, but it sounds like they make better hash than using a drill & spoon.
> Several tutorials I watched said it's better *not* to use a 220 zipper bag in the machine because the weed has more room to move around and interact inside the vortex.
> Not sure if that's true because I'm clueless about this stuff.
> What do you think?


By far and away the best hash making video and expert out there. I love Frenchy, such a cool and genuine guy. There was a series of videos that covered much better but youtube must have put the hammer down on his account so this is the next best thing:


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Nice job, how big of pieces do you break it into too dry? I'm always worried about the resin growing mold. If you micro plane or put it through a strainer you can't let it sit too long or get too warm.


I'm juts gunna crumble it up nothing too fancy!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why is fresh frozen better than dried/cured bud?
> 
> (Please forgive my ignorance, I'm new to hash making.)


that's a long time fight like led vs hps u get different answers depending on who you ask!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Lots of LEDs these days have full spectrum. That includes IR and UV. I didn't switch until full spectrum.


That is simply not true, nearly all LEDs that are currently used for grow lights have zero UV and zero IR. The only grow light LEDs that include UV are ones that have an additional light attached to them like CLW Solar Storm series.

Quantum boards, and the vast majority of COB lights have zero UV or IR in them.

Here's a chart of quantum boards
https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1538/8585/products/HLG100_spectrum_17a54ac4-beae-4d87-867a-a8ef88e7e5d6_1024x1024.png?v=1532753433

Zero IR , zero UV same with COB lights and all white LEDs, zero UV, zero IR.

You may need to do more research on grow lighting in the future before making purchases, LEDs are not full spectrum in my book.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That is simply not true, nearly all LEDs that are currently used for grow lights have zero UV and zero IR. The only grow light LEDs that include UV are ones that have an additional light attached to them like CLW Solar Storm series.
> 
> Quantum boards, and the vast majority of COB lights have zero UV or IR in them.
> 
> ...


What uv do u reccomend.would love to do a side by side with and without and put this old uv urban legend to bed on trich development.


----------



## ShyGuru (Nov 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's a long time fight like led vs hps u get different answers depending on who you ask!


This is simply my opinion... Fresh frozen works better with the gentle agitation of the washing machine whereas dried and cured worked better when using more vigorous methods. I know from experience using the blender method that fresh frozen will leave significantly more chlorophyll behind in the water and can stain the final product a greenish tinge. Dried and cured works better for me seemingly because it will float out easier during the wash.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> What uv do u reccomend.would love to do a side by side with and without and put this old uv urban legend to bed on trich development.


No urban legend, many many documented studies have been done including ones by LED manufactorers , here's just one example

https://californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/

" Growers have realized an increase of up to 30% THC percentage by using supplemental UVB light but the actual mechanism was not well understood."

I recommend an agromax pure uv t5 bulb.

*AgroMax Pure UV T5*
The AgroMax Pure UV T5 provides your garden with a concentrated blast of UV-A and UV-B spectrum light. Indoor plants, by virtue of being grown under artificial light, have little to no exposure to UV in traditional setups, however, UV light is a powerful bloom boosting light of which many gardeners have yet to take advantage. Scientific studies show that when plants are subject to UV-B light many of their natural defense mechanisms are triggered. Think of it as your plants producing their own sunblock to resist the UV rays. It is exactly this defense reaction which is targeted by many indoor growers. In many plant species, exposure to UV-B light will significantly boost and cause changes in phenolic compounds, flavonoid pigments, resins, oils, etc.

*Gardening with UV Light*
UV light is excellent for increasing yield and bettering the overall quality of your plants, but one has to be cautious not to overexpose their plants. Overexposure to UV light will not have beneficial effects on plants, too much UV light can "sunburn" your plants. When treating your garden with UV light it is always best started with a low dose amount, with the lamp placed further away and with a shorter "on" time duration. Proper protective eyewear and long-sleeve clothing are necessary when working with UV lamps. Different species of plants have different innate tolerances for UV-B light, dependent on where that particular species is indigenous.

Or use a lighting system that has a proper spectrum.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> No urban legend, many many documented studies have been done including ones by LED manufactorers , here's just one example
> 
> https://californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/
> 
> ...


I have 4 of the 4ft Agromax Pure UV's. Haven't used them enough to make any kind of judgement.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have 4 of the 4ft Agromax Pure UV's. Haven't used them enough to make any kind of judgement.


You used CMH ? Really nice spectrum for indoor growing, UV + far red + very high par output. Makes some really great quality meds .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You used CMH ? Really nice spectrum for indoor growing, UV + far red + very high par output. Makes some really great quality meds .


No difference whatsoever in trichs or potency using cmh next to cobs.
I find it difficult to follow an article written by the seller of uv.sounds to much like an infomercial.
What about the uv from the sun?wouldnt my outdoor clones be frostier than inside under hps or led?sorry man I dont buy the uv gives more trichs.otherwise people wouldnt need to run good strains.they could just run whatever and hit them with tons of uv and get frost monsters.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

I run all LEDs(Veros and 660 and far red Cree mids) on Meanwell Drversand I bought these T5's 2 or 3 years ago to add to the spectrum.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried those little $50 washing machines?
> I thought they were for people who make a LOT of hash, but it sounds like they make better hash than using a drill & spoon.
> Several tutorials I watched said it's better *not* to use a 220 zipper bag in the machine because the weed has more room to move around and interact inside the vortex.
> Not sure if that's true because I'm clueless about this stuff.
> What do you think?


If you don't use the bag it's a bitch to clean all those little pieces of plant out. The chunks of ice bashing into the bag over and over pulverize the material all that it needs IMO.


----------



## Humanrob (Nov 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried those little $50 washing machines?
> I thought they were for people who make a LOT of hash, but it sounds like they make better hash than using a drill & spoon.
> Several tutorials I watched said it's better *not* to use a 220 zipper bag in the machine because the weed has more room to move around and interact inside the vortex.
> Not sure if that's true because I'm clueless about this stuff.
> What do you think?


Yes, the first time I made hash was in one of those! It was also the only time I used it... lol. That one time I used the 220 bag. I think I saw the same videos you saw, where they don't use the bag but then say you need to clean the machine out periodically because all the sticky plant matter can gunk up the works. In the end, I think I actually have more control (and less maintenance) in an open bucket with some sort of tool that I'm holding. I tried the machine, then tried a run with a similar quantity of fresh frozen with a bucket, and got more product out of the run _without_ the machine.

My first few experiments in 2016 were after I did an outdoor that went better than planned and I had pounds to play with, I was only processing the buds one time. Now I do a gentle run with a handheld stirring device, strain that, and then I do a second run with the same material with the drill bit on low. I wish I could say I've been scientific about it, but there are too many variables for me to make any concrete statements. I keep the results all separated out and labeled but I don't smoke and my patient says "it's all great!" and that's about all the feedback I get from her. I casually know a couple of grower/stoners locally and they have tried some and said it was great, but I can't comment personally.

I use a lot of bud per run, I could probably run it through a third time, but that's just too much work. Another 6 weeks or so and the weather will be right to do this years run. I've only got about 2.5 lbs. in the freezer, all from the outdoor auto run I did this year.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 2, 2018)

I heard people talking about Texas butter so I figured I would post some pics of my keeper Banana OG f3 girl I just hung. Bred by Zoolander from Orgnkid original seeds.

She isn't the biggest producer about 2 zips a plant in 3gal pots, but she frost up nice and smells like a sweet freshly peeled banana.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

dstroy said:


> If you don't use the bag it's a bitch to clean all those little pieces of plant out. The chunks of ice bashing into the bag over and over pulverize the material all that it needs IMO.


I have 1 of the BubbleDudes washers and that would be a total bitch without the bag in opinion. I like mine. Well worth the $ for me. I have been making THC-A with mine.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No difference whatsoever in trichs or potency using cmh next to cobs.
> I find it difficult to follow an article written by the seller of uv.sounds to much like an infomercial.
> What about the uv from the sun?wouldnt my outdoor clones be frostier than inside under hps or led?sorry man I dont buy the uv gives more trichs.otherwise people wouldnt need to run good strains.they could just run whatever and hit them with tons of uv and get frost monsters.


Don't argue with me, argue with the scientific studies that have proven that UV increases THC production by up to 30%.

Sounds like you have too much pride about your LED purchase and didn't notice the details before you made a big buy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Don't argue with me, argue with the scientific studies that have proven that UV increases THC production by up to 30%.
> 
> Sounds like you have too much pride about your LED purchase and didn't notice the details before you made a big buy.


Your right man.stupid me.wish I could have used uv to get more trichs on these.you reckon uv would give me more?
Anyone need any penis enlargement pills and a half eaten slim Jim hit me up....


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your right man.stupid me.wish I could have used uv to get more trichs on these.you reckon uv would give me more?
> Anyone need any penis enlargement pills and a half eaten slim Jim hit me up....
> 
> View attachment 4226132
> ...


turn your flash off


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Made some rosin from my skywarden , came out pretty nice. Still learning how to work my new press, a lot bigger than my previous one.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> turn your flash off




You want me to bubble hash them also to make it fair?
Thc and trichs start with genetics.fire genetics.
30 percent increase in an article written by a light manufacturer.i thought you was smarter than that bro


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> View attachment 4226143
> 
> You want me to bubble hash them also to make it fair?
> Thc and trichs start with genetics.fire genetics.
> 30 percent increase in an article written by a light manufacturer.i thought you was smarter than that bro


I thought it was like 5% THC increase with adding UV, 20% would become 25% THC.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I thought it was like 5% THC increase with adding UV, 20% would become 25% THC.


Its prob some but the evidence is still inconclusive unless it's an article written by California lightworks.
I think the last 2 weeks of UV is ok but I wanna know why indoor is desired more than outdoor when the sun has more UVb and A, than any artificial light source.
Also why are the lowers and shaded areas of the plant always more sticky and frosted up than the tops?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Gg4 no flash no uv.not sure where its gonna fit any more trichs.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> No urban legend, many many documented studies have been done including ones by LED manufactorers , here's just one example
> 
> https://californialightworks.com/uvb-light-and-thc-potency/
> 
> ...


This is NOT a scientific study. Far from it. It’s a biased article from a light maker. It includes statements as facts that don’t include any sources (like growers see 30% more THC with UV). People need to be a bit more discerning when taking what they read at face value.

Additionally, they throw a bunch of scientific jargon out there to imply that UV leads to greater THC production. They suggest that increased production of Malonyl CoA leads to increased production of THC. The thing is, that’s only true if Malonyl CoA is the limiting factor in THC production, and I can promise you it’s not. Malonyl CoA is a common enzyme found in all living organisms that regulates fatty acid metabolism. It’s role in creating THC is limited, and it is most definitely not the limiting factor in how much THC a plant can produce.

I don’t think it’s possible to rule out UV’s role in THC production entirely, but I personally believe it’s role is very small if it exists at all. People have been growing indoors for decades, and everyone can attest, indoors almost always blows outdoors out of the water. LEDs have been around long enough to show that they create high quality product. At the very least, if UV has a role in THC production, it’s minimal.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Its prob some but the evidence is still inconclusive unless it's an article written by California lightworks.
> I think the last 2 weeks of UV is ok but I wanna know why indoor is desired more than outdoor when the sun has more UVb and A, than any artificial light source.
> Also why are the lowers and shaded areas of the plant always more sticky and frosted up than the tops?


https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blog-could-uv-light-boost-thc-production-in-cannabis-plants-n314
https://www.maximumyield.com/jacked-up-cannabis-uv-light-and-other-trichome-enhancers/2/4071
http://www.solacure.com/exuvandca.html
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1751-1097.1987.tb04757.x

Those are just a few studies if the first one wasnt good enough, i said that was just an example.....you guys are the people arguing the earth is flat....it seems like it dont matter how much evidence one hands you for some reason the earth is still flat to you...

And if you guys understood math....30% of a strain that has 20% THC is a 6% increase in THC , so you'd have 26% maximum with UV-B....had to break it down for ya simple brains.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is NOT a scientific study. Far from it. It’s a biased article from a light maker. It includes statements as facts that don’t include any sources (like growers see 30% more THC with UV). People need to be a bit more discerning when taking what they read at face value.
> 
> Additionally, they throw a bunch of scientific jargon out there to imply that UV leads to greater THC production. They suggest that increased production of Malonyl CoA leads to increased production of THC. The thing is, that’s only true if Malonyl CoA is the limiting factor in THC production, and I can promise you it’s not. Malonyl CoA is a common enzyme found in all living organisms that regulates fatty acid metabolism. It’s role in creating THC is limited, and it is most definitely not the limiting factor in how much THC a plant can produce.
> 
> I don’t think it’s possible to rule out UV’s role in THC production entirely, but I personally believe it’s role is very small if it exists at all. People have been growing indoors for decades, and everyone can attest, indoors almost always blows outdoors out of the water. LEDs have been around long enough to show that they create high quality product. At the very least, if UV has a role in THC production, it’s minimal.


This 
I think its effects are minimal and over exaggerated.it all starts with genetics.common sence your not gonna take a 15 percenter and hit it uv and get 30 percent frost monsters.thats a pile of horse shit.
Genetics and cooler temps and healthy plants imo play a far larger role.
This ain't some shit I read in the internet this is just from personal experience


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This
> I think its effects are minimal and over exaggerated.it all starts with genetics.common sence your not gonna take a 15 percenter and hit it uv and get 30 percent frost monsters.thats a pile of horse shit.
> Genetics and cooler temps and healthy plants imo play a far larger role.
> This ain't some shit I read in the internet this is just from personal experience


You have a slow ass brain don't you, read the scientifically published article from the university of maryland i linked, shows you can get up to 30% increased THC, that means if you had a 15% strain the max increase possible is 4.5% so it could be maximum of 19.5%...did you go to school? do you understand math at all?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Its prob some but the evidence is still inconclusive unless it's an article written by California lightworks.
> I think the last 2 weeks of UV is ok but I wanna know why indoor is desired more than outdoor when the sun has more UVb and A, than any artificial light source.
> Also why are the lowers and shaded areas of the plant always more sticky and frosted up than the tops?


The last 2 weeks is all I was gonna use them. 15 mins 3 or 4 times a day. I ended up sticking them in the closet and there they have stayed. My setup I have works for me without UV added, but if you do a side by side, and it is promising, then I will start using them. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You have a slow ass brain don't you, read the scientifically published article from the university of maryland i linked, shows you can get up to 30% increased THC, that means if you had a 15% strain the max increase possible is 4.5% so it could be maximum of 19.5%...did you go to school? do you understand math at all?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> https://www.royalqueenseeds.com/blog-could-uv-light-boost-thc-production-in-cannabis-plants-n314
> https://www.maximumyield.com/jacked-up-cannabis-uv-light-and-other-trichome-enhancers/2/4071
> http://www.solacure.com/exuvandca.html
> https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1111/j.1751-1097.1987.tb04757.x
> ...


I read a lot of the last article. The same article everything else is citing.

There are BIG problems with it. It’s only testing delta-9-THC. Not delta-9-THCA. We all know THCA is in much, much higher numbers in dried flower, and THCA is converted to THC.

Also, the plants with UVB saw higher THC, but it went from 2.5% to 3.3% THC. A reasonable alternative hypothesis would be that the increased UVB led to more THCA being converted to THC, but the overall cannabinoid levels stayed the same. Without testing both THC and THCA levels, the results are pretty meaningless.

And to answer your question, yes I went to school. Probably half of my day comprised reading articles exactly like this one. I even peer reviewed articles for potential publication in scientific journals.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The last 2 weeks is all I was gonna use them. 15 mins 3 or 4 times a day. I ended up sticking them in the closet and there they have stayed. My setup I have works for me without UV added, but if you do a side by side, and it is promising, then I will start using them. lol


I'm still waiting on Yodas recommendation and link to some.i have the credit card in my hand waiting to order.i dare him to call bullshit I'll have em set up and running doing a side by side and still be home in time for corn flakes.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The last 2 weeks is all I was gonna use them. 15 mins 3 or 4 times a day. I ended up sticking them in the closet and there they have stayed. My setup I have works for me without UV added, but if you do a side by side, and it is promising, then I will start using them. lol


You aren't using them correctly.

The proper UV-B regimen is 15 minutes per hour starting at mid day, starting when flowering occurs or slightly before it, plants need time to become acclimated to UV light.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 2, 2018)

IDK about THC increase but I do know that UV should be used to prevent PM.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You aren't using them correctly.
> 
> The proper UV-B regimen is 15 minutes per hour starting at mid day, starting when flowering occurs or slightly before it, plants need time to become acclimated to UV light.


I don't have much knowledge on them. I bought them on a recommendation from someone involved in designing grow lights. If you prove Heison wrong and he gets an increase in THC, I will definitely learn how to use them properly.
What UV lights do you use?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 2, 2018)

I haven't been able to run a vs on my hps, vs led but I may one day! it's always a money game!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Its prob some but the evidence is still inconclusive unless it's an article written by California lightworks.
> I think the last 2 weeks of UV is ok but I wanna know why indoor is desired more than outdoor when the sun has more UVb and A, than any artificial light source.
> Also why are the lowers and shaded areas of the plant always more sticky and frosted up than the tops?


My tops are typically frostier than lowers for the most part, unless temps get too high up top. But I know I couldnt tell a difference in resin production from my hps to my cmh. Better overall growth etc but same frost and flavors.

Genetics and cooler temps are the biggest determining factors, imo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 2, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You have a slow ass brain don't you, read the scientifically published article from the university of maryland i linked, shows you can get up to 30% increased THC, that means if you had a 15% strain the max increase possible is 4.5% so it could be maximum of 19.5%...did you go to school? do you understand math at all?


He's as good at math as he is at English.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 2, 2018)

What's weird is you have high THC pot up high in the mountains and High THC at or near the equator such as Africa. 2 totally different climates and envirements.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What's weird is you have high THC pot up high in the mountains and High THC at or near the equator such as Africa. 2 totally different climates and envirements.


If I sold chocolate covered dinosaur dicks and wrote an article about how great they tasted that dont mean I'm gonna have folks standing in line to buy em.would love to see a unbiased side by side done


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 2, 2018)

Can't get to this Cowboy Cookies all the way in the back of the room, but my light is just over 7.5ft high and she is past it.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gg4 no flash no uv.not sure where its gonna fit any more trichs.
> 
> View attachment 4226156


That's insane man..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's insane man..


That's why when I hear people say they dont like the glue first thing I think of is you didnt have the real glue maybe some cross or similar pheno but not the legit.its such a played out cut cause of all the fakes but the real deal never last.ive never got rid of weed so fast.people buying 3 times more than what they need before I run out


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tomahawk 52 days on 12/12:

 

Copper chem tied down in back.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's why when I hear people say they dont like the glue first thing I think of is you didnt have the real glue maybe some cross or similar pheno but not the legit.its such a played out cut cause of all the fakes but the real deal never last.ive never got rid of weed so fast.people buying 3 times more than what they need before I run out


And it really fucks up your scissors


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2018)

Skydweller
  

Bandit Breath


----------



## nc208 (Nov 2, 2018)

THT said:


> Skydweller
> View attachment 4226266 View attachment 4226267
> 
> Bandit Breath
> ...


How's the smell on the skydweller? I popped a pack and got 7 females but too early in flower to smell anything.


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2018)

nc208 said:


> How's the smell on the skydweller?


This one has got more of the stardawg smell in her, but also has a nice sour smooth less chemical smell than most of my other stardawg learners. Everyone who smells it says something to the effect of 'Wow' so its a crowd pleaser for sure.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Cake and chem and city slicker with some cannaventure, doc dank and chucker paradise seeds in paper towel, haven’t seen any of the greenpoint strains grown out So be interesting to see how they go.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake and chem and city slicker with some cannaventure, doc dank and chucker paradise seeds in paper towel, haven’t seen any of the greenpoint strains grown out So be interesting to see how they go.View attachment 4226287


Your paper towels are a lot wetter than I keep mine. I keep mine just barely damp. How damp do all you guys keep yours?


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 2, 2018)

THT said:


> Skydweller
> View attachment 4226266 View attachment 4226267
> 
> Bandit Breath
> ...


beautiful plants. i really need to run my pack of bandit breath.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Your paper towels are a lot wetter than I keep mine. I keep mine just barely damp. How damp do all you guys keep yours?


Never really noticed that man, I just give a slight run under some water, it’s really dry where I am, so I am more worried bout the paper drying out then it staying wet, I put a another plate on top of that and in dark warm place for 24 hours always have cracked seeds ready for pellets when I check.


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> beautiful plants. i really need to run my pack of bandit breath.


Thanks Goats, I was hoping to find something a bit less Stardawg but I don't think I'll be disappointed. I will probably look a little deeper into both Skydweller and Bandit Breath.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Never really noticed that man, I just give a slight run under some water, it’s really dry where I am, so I am more worried bout the paper drying out then it staying wet, I put a another plate on top of that and in dark warm place for 24 hours always have cracked seeds ready for pellets when I check.


It's more me I guess, I've never had any trouble with fresher seeds but I did have a little bout with older seeds last yr and I got paranoid or a little ocd about moisture levels when sprouting seeds. I felt like I over did it and caused them to drown or rot. They were old and probably wouldn't have sprouted no way. Lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> It's more me I guess, I've never had any trouble with fresher seeds but I did have a little bout with older seeds last yr and I got paranoid or a little ocd about moisture levels when sprouting seeds. I felt like I over did it and caused them to drown or rot. They were old and probably wouldn't have sprouted no way. Lol


Yeah i know what u mean, probably didn’t need to do it like that but now I can sort theM easier, soon as I get home some jiffy’s are getting soaked and in. Like you said they all fresh seeds should pop no matter what


----------



## coppershot (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Your paper towels are a lot wetter than I keep mine. I keep mine just barely damp. How damp do all you guys keep yours?


I Keep my paper towel damp and just lay them out sometimes with a single fold. Typically if I am doing multi strain then I stack them on one another. Once the tails sprout about 1/4" they go into rockwool in a humidity dome with a heatmat.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake and chem and city slicker with some cannaventure, doc dank and chucker paradise seeds in paper towel, haven’t seen any of the greenpoint strains grown out So be interesting to see how they go.View attachment 4226287


The picture just doesn't do justice, I'll have to try in sun light tomorrow but here is what you could find in that LVTK. Them buds are solid and just coated. UV or no this bitch will get you there man. I can't wait to run the Ghost og next
 
  
This bitch is gonna get studded by a nice goji male.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The picture just doesn't do justice, I'll have to try in sun light tomorrow but here is what you could find in that LVTK. Them buds are solid and just coated. UV or no this bitch will get you there man. I can't wait to run the Ghost og next
> View attachment 4226348
> View attachment 4226350 View attachment 4226351
> This bitch is gonna get studded by a nice goji male.


Ur photos of lvtk really sold the strain to me bro, sooo frosty, good work, got pure ghost og fems off him as freebies, really keen how that turns out for you mate.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Ur photos of lvtk really sold the strain to me bro, sooo frosty, good work, got pure ghost og fems off him as freebies, really keen how that turns out for you mate.


Bought a pack myself because of esoteric and so many other great growers that've ran lvtk. Looks like one of the best tk crosses on the market and the fem part is a huge cherry on top.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Had to harvest the girls from the tent to help with drying space for the others day 68.
> Full Moon Fever..smells of sweet anise. View attachment 4225854
> 
> Golden Nugget..hard to describe the smell for me, sorta sweet scent with a bit of fuel. Very heavy dense bud
> ...



Let me just bring it back to this for a minute.

Beautiful looking buds man. You do good work. 

You definitely just sold me a pack of full moon fever.

On the golden nuggets the smell you describe is exactly what i am getting on my stem rubs on the girls that are just starting to flower. Really sweet like candy but not quite sure what flavour with some real fuely smells. Im actually very excited to see what comes from them


----------



## 2easy (Nov 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The picture just doesn't do justice, I'll have to try in sun light tomorrow but here is what you could find in that LVTK. Them buds are solid and just coated. UV or no this bitch will get you there man. I can't wait to run the Ghost og next
> View attachment 4226348
> View attachment 4226350 View attachment 4226351
> This bitch is gonna get studded by a nice goji male.


I dont normally run fems but damn that looks good.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 2, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Aww damn came home for my lunch break, checked the girls over and one of the Texas butter is confused, don’t think it’s environmental, everything else is fine. it’s the one in the front right of the group shot, it’s the slower growing, mutant leaves, no frost yet when all the others are frosty.... disappointing but I can’t even think risking it, she is gonna have to go, might have to put her outside or something.... I guess 4 out of 6 ain’t bad View attachment 4225772
> 
> View attachment 4225773


Is that a seed mom or clone?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 2, 2018)

Seed mom. I have clones of it would they throw balls like the mom? I Checked this morning, no new balls but I’ll keep my eye open. It’s the only the one out of the 5 girls that have any balls lol


whytewidow said:


> Is that a seed mom or clone?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Seed mom. I have clones of it would they throw balls like the mom? I Checked this morning, no new balls but I’ll keep my eye open. It’s the only the one out of the 5 girls that have any balls lol


That's what I was gonna tell you. To run a clone of it. Occasionally clones wont throw herms if the seed mom does. Not always. But sometimes. I have a clementine cookies that the mom threw nanners like crazy halfway through. I thought fuck there goes that strain. I was digging the nose and structure. And I thought I'll run a clone and see if she herms. That was 19 months ago. I've run her 3 times and not a single nanner. It's worth a run before tossing it out completely. If the clone throws sacks or banners its genetics more than likely and I'd toss it. But I'd run a clone before you pitch it

Edit: if there wasnt very many balls on it. I'd pull em them too and let her finish out but keep a super close eye on her. I have a csi chem 91 s1 in flower that threw 3 sacks mid way up the plant 18 days in. I pulled the sacks and let her ride. So far so good. But it's also the seed mom as well. I have clones too I'll run again to see if she herms. But I've seen where it's like 25% of herm on his chem 91 s1s. The one I have in veg smells like straight dill pickles. That's first for me in herb.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 3, 2018)

Cookies n Chem 
Starfighter dom pheno super sweet raw cookie dough nose. Extremely loud. Carbon filters are honestly useless with her. 

2nd run. Hopefully pull about 250 beans from her this run. I got 40% more THC and trichs on the lowers. Bc I blast them with California light works uv-abcdefg light but only on the lowers....


----------



## Texas2326 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> No difference whatsoever in trichs or potency using cmh next to cobs.
> I find it difficult to follow an article written by the seller of uv.sounds to much like an infomercial.
> What about the uv from the sun?wouldnt my outdoor clones be frostier than inside under hps or led?sorry man I dont buy the uv gives more trichs.otherwise people wouldnt need to run good strains.they could just run whatever and hit them with tons of uv and get frost monsters.


Just to chime in, my outdoor clones are way frostier


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 3, 2018)

Texas2326 said:


> Just to chime in, my outdoor clones are way frostier


Probably way bigger too, being from texas and all...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 3, 2018)

If you didn't say it, someone else would have. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

Texas2326 said:


> Just to chime in, my outdoor clones are way frostier


Pics or didnt happen


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 3, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Probably way bigger too, being from texas and all...[/QUOTE Hey i resemble that remark.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 3, 2018)

Lol sorry, couldn't help myself...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 3, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4226633


Fellow Texan here. Your comment is excused especially looking like that. You may Pass


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 3, 2018)

THT said:


> Skydweller
> View attachment 4226266 View attachment 4226267
> 
> Bandit Breath
> ...


Nice!

My remaining Sky Dweller this morning.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem
> Starfighter dom pheno super sweet raw cookie dough nose. Extremely loud. Carbon filters are honestly useless with her.
> 
> 2nd run. Hopefully pull about 250 beans from her this run. I got 40% more THC and trichs on the lowers. Bc I blast them with California light works uv-abcdefg light but only on the lowers....
> ...


Frosty!!


----------



## rikdabrick (Nov 3, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Dont you guys get early frost in Colorado?
> I imagine most fire outdoors, in Colorado, is actually grown in a greenhouse. I could be wrong though.
> Not much real fire finishes in September.
> 
> Maybe @rikdabrick can answer this, but I've never heard that the weed grown in the Puna district of Hawaii is inferior to weed grown in the dryer parts. They get 150-200 inches of rain a year there and produce great weed.


The weed grown in the wet areas of the islands is just as good as weed grown on the dry sides IMO. I can't tell the difference if they're grown by a competent growers, but bud rot is definitely more of a concern in the wet areas especially if you don't have some type of greenhouse type covering and/or not so mold resistant varieties. I'd guess we (on the wetter sides) get more bugs too, but that's just a guess


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Never really noticed that man, I just give a slight run under some water, it’s really dry where I am, so I am more worried bout the paper drying out then it staying wet, I put a another plate on top of that and in dark warm place for 24 hours always have cracked seeds ready for pellets when I check.


Super wet. Any good companies seed will almost always crack the shell overnight. Not shoot the tail out, but just crack the seed and you can see the tiny tip. I put mine into the ground at that point because they will sprout in the dirt. I think waiting any longer is dumb because it makes the root fragile and your chances of breaking the root when you plant it is just a waste of time for worse results.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 3, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> That is simply not true, nearly all LEDs that are currently used for grow lights have zero UV and zero IR. The only grow light LEDs that include UV are ones that have an additional light attached to them like CLW Solar Storm series.
> 
> Quantum boards, and the vast majority of COB lights have zero UV or IR in them.
> 
> ...


Mine have plenty of both and no extra attachments. Full spectrum cobs are full spectrum from the company I use. /shrug Full spectrum has been around for more than 2 years now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mine have plenty of both and no extra attachments. Full spectrum cobs are full spectrum from the company I use. /shrug Full spectrum has been around for more than 2 years now.


I agree but didn't wanna argue.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mine have plenty of both and no extra attachments. Full spectrum cobs are full spectrum from the company I use. /shrug Full spectrum has been around for more than 2 years now.


Some of the old 3w and 5w panels claim to have IR or UV . They always stated the ones they appeared like they weren't working or looked dim to be IR or UV. Usually only showed 2 or 4 per panel.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4226633


woooowwww! easy on the hairspray save some for other ppl!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

ladies and gents! here's my jelly pie bubble hash, ended with 13g total! now time to make some money!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

yo guys I just got a ig account!!! anyone wanna follow me feel free shoot me msg I'll follow u back! 

dr_green_4.2.0


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yo guys I just got a ig account!!! anyone wanna follow me feel free shoot me msg I'll follow u back!
> 
> dr_green_4.2.0
> 
> View attachment 4226781


I'm not big on social media, what's the pros and cons of IG? Last i heard wasn't they cracking down on people in our industry?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'm not big on social media, what's the pros and cons of IG? Last i heard wasn't they cracking down on people in our industry?


I don't know any cons, but my pros is its all pics I set it up anonymously! I just started last week I like it, just tons of pics of buds, and plants!

plus you see what breeders are coming out with and tons of pics! that's what I like!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't know any cons, but my pros is its all pics I set it up anonymously! I just started last week I like it, just tons of pics of buds, and plants!
> 
> plus you see what breeders are coming out with and tons of pics! that's what I like!


That part sounds great, but I'm old and computer illiterate so I'd have a hard time setting up an account much less anonymously! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> That part sounds great, but I'm old and computer illiterate so I'd have a hard time setting up an account much less anonymously! Lol


it's easy man, just don't put you real name or any real info, and use a fake email!!! super simple set up!

you can prolly YouTube a video! I've learned that anything you don't know, there is a 99% chance that YouTube has a video teaching you how!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's easy man, just don't put you real name or any real info, and use a fake email!!! super simple set up!
> 
> you can prolly YouTube a video! I've learned that anything you don't know, there is a 99% chance that YouTube has a video teaching you how!


Thats funny you said that cause that's exactly what I do, if it weren't for Google and YouTube I'd be a caveman! Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

lmfao same here man!!!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Mine have plenty of both and no extra attachments. Full spectrum cobs are full spectrum from the company I use. /shrug Full spectrum has been around for more than 2 years now.


And what type of LEDs would they be? If they are vero, cree, luminus or chillled they do not have UV or IR light. Neither do quantum boards or any samsung diode lights. 

You might wanna look at the spectral chart for your lights to see what you have purchased, it's quite obvious you do not know what you have.

Full spectrum leds do not include UV and IR .

https://www.cree.com/led-components/media/documents/ds-CXB3590.pdf

Page 10 is a spectral chart of CXB3590, as you can clearly see, no IR, no UV....full spectrum COBs aren't full spectrum if you consider UV and IR a part of the spectrum.


----------



## Texas2326 (Nov 3, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Pics or didnt happen


LOL, here you go dude. It happened alright.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 3, 2018)

Another Texas butter has Hermed.... hmm timers on tent is good, no light leaks, temps with 24 and 28 Celsius. I’m guessing this is genetics, I have a grape og in the same tent, that was made from a romulan x Tahoe og kush s1 cross and it’s got some balls too... my feeds are good, ec 1.8 and ph 6.2. I’m putting it down to genetics, now I’m on nana watch


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Another Texas butter has Hermed.... hmm timers on tent is good, no light leaks, temps with 24 and 28 Celsius. I’m guessing this is genetics, I have a grape og in the same tent, that was made from a romulan x Tahoe og kush s1 cross and it’s got some balls too... my feeds are good, ec 1.8 and ph 6.2. I’m putting it down to genetics, now I’m on nana watch


I grew a pack of Texas Butter. I wasn't thrilled with it, but -there weren't any hermies.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I grew a pack of Texas Butter. I wasn't thrilled with it, but -there weren't any hermies.


It’s weird.... they ain’t everywhere but there is a few, I’m plucking them off as I see them, it’s my day off tomorrow so going to give everything a really good look over... Hoping for the best at this point


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> It’s weird.... they ain’t everywhere but there is a few, I’m plucking them off as I see them, it’s my day off tomorrow so going to give everything a really good look over... Hoping for the best at this point


Easiest way to spot them is with a flashlight in a dark room. 
The color gives them away. 
Looking from the bottom up works better unless they're nanners on mature buds.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 3, 2018)

hey guys I'm doing a journal on gorilla glue #4 cut that I just received, if you guys wanna stop by and check it out should be a fun grow, I'm using my sip, pot and making a massive mother!!!!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/#post-14565815


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

crazy this thread actually went a few hours without anyone posting, lol is it possible!

I'll be posting updates on the ladies soon, my 3rd run of jelly pie is almost done and so is the tomahawk!!

the cookies and Chem is killing the veg right now, super happy with the fast growth! I ended up with 6 plants that made it through germ, and pre veg, out of 11 beans, not the best of luck but shit happens, I'm sure you guys know that tho! I'm hoping to get at least 4 females, but time will tell!!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Easiest way to spot them is with a flashlight in a dark room.
> The color gives them away.
> Looking from the bottom up works better unless they're nanners on mature buds.


Yeah that lime green colour is a definite give away. Well I’m hoping once they gone, they won’t come back but only time will tell.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> crazy this thread actually went a few hours without anyone posting, lol is it possible!


Can't be sure...but someone may be too busy to do a proper trolling.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Another Texas butter has Hermed.... hmm timers on tent is good, no light leaks, temps with 24 and 28 Celsius. I’m guessing this is genetics, I have a grape og in the same tent, that was made from a romulan x Tahoe og kush s1 cross and it’s got some balls too... my feeds are good, ec 1.8 and ph 6.2. I’m putting it down to genetics, now I’m on nana watch


If both plants are throwing nanners it would lead me to believe there is an issue somewhere in the environment. But it also could be luck of the draw though higher odds against that scenario.

I'm not up on EC numbers do you know what ppm 1.8 ec would be? Some plants stress from too much nutrients. It really could be anything but if they are seeds Id run the clones if you like them cuz sometimes seed plants herm first run but not on 2nd clone run.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If both plants are throwing nanners it would lead me to believe there is an issue somewhere in the environment. But it also could be luck of the draw though higher odds against that scenario.
> 
> I'm not up on EC numbers do you know what ppm 1.8 ec would be? Some plants stress from too much nutrients. It really could be anything but if they are seeds Id run the clones if you like them cuz sometimes seed plants herm first run but not on 2nd clone run.


1.8ec is 900ppm using the 500 scale, which i would assume most meters people use around here would be.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If both plants are throwing nanners it would lead me to believe there is an issue somewhere in the environment. But it also could be luck of the draw though higher odds against that scenario.
> 
> I'm not up on EC numbers do you know what ppm 1.8 ec would be? Some plants stress from too much nutrients. It really could be anything but if they are seeds Id run the clones if you like them cuz sometimes seed plants herm first run but not on 2nd clone run.


YeH I had my head all zipped up tight for 10 mins to let my eyes adjust, no light leaks. Possibly could be over feeding.... I’m off for the next two days so I plan on sorting the issues, haven’t found any popped nanas yet so that’s a plus


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> YeH I had my head all zipped up tight for 10 mins to let my eyes adjust, no light leaks. Possibly could be over feeding.... I’m off for the next two days so I plan on sorting the issues, haven’t found any popped nanas yet so that’s a plus


Im going to say its probably genetics. Nearly everything i ever grew from calicon hermed on me and my calicannon no1 threw a few single sacks early on but was fine after plucking them off.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

I found a single nanner on one of my tomahawks, I have yet to find any more and I've been looking religiously!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> YeH I had my head all zipped up tight for 10 mins to let my eyes adjust, no light leaks. Possibly could be over feeding.... I’m off for the next two days so I plan on sorting the issues, haven’t found any popped nanas yet so that’s a plus


For me, 900 ppm is real high. I typically flower out in the 600-700 ppm at the most but I dont know if 900 would be high enough to stress plants though. Sometimes seed runs will throw a nanner or two the first run but will be nanner free on clone run.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

dam it's seeming like a lot of ppl are finding herms! I must say I'm a Lil disappointed in that!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 4, 2018)

visited a friend last night getting the CO outdoor goodies as they come and this weeks batch was Sour D, 250-300 ozzie depending upon which ladder rung you hit, and obviously machine trimmed outdoor, not bad, but when I broke out the big nugs of Copper Chem, first the smell got everyone's attention and then the effects, by the time i left, was wishing I was sittin on a pile, just sayin, for all the requests. Been the best GPS strain I've done to date. Yielded good flowered from seed. Buttery, body odor, day old lovin smell, leaves that smell on anything it touches. Wished I had more, lol.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For me, 900 ppm is real high. I typically flower out in the 600-700 ppm at the most but I dont know if 900 would be high enough to stress plants though. Sometimes seed runs will throw a nanner or two the first run but will be nanner free on clone run.


 yeah I have some clones of all, a Girl Scout cookies I grew Hermed from seed but from clone was fine didn’t find one nana, I am thinking of dropping my ec to 1.4 over the next few weeks, thinking it could be the heavy mixes, but in saying that, the Blackwater I have in there is fine, 2 gorilla bombs fine, 1 bubble bomb fine, 2 Texas butter I checked them both for half an hour couldn’t find nothing. 3 Texas butter had all their nanas removed. Grape og had heaps of nanas  6 out of ten is okay I guess, might start running clones in future, keep seeds as mom and if the clones nana no point in keep that mum lol. It could be worse tho I could be infested with mites and have some crazy deficiencies, it’s all a learning curve for the next run.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> yeah I have some clones of all, a Girl Scout cookies I grew Hermed from seed but from clone was fine didn’t find one nana, I am thinking of dropping my ec to 1.4 over the next few weeks, thinking it could be the heavy mixes, but in saying that, the Blackwater I have in there is fine, 2 gorilla bombs fine, 1 bubble bomb fine, 2 Texas butter I checked them both for half an hour couldn’t find nothing. 3 Texas butter had all their nanas removed. Grape og had heaps of nanas  6 out of ten is okay I guess, might start running clones in future, keep seeds as mom and if the clones nana no point in keep that mum lol. It could be worse tho I could be infested with mites and have some crazy deficiencies, it’s all a learning curve for the next run.


what's the cross gorilla bomb? my dick gets hard every time I here a Strain with gorilla in it lol!


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> yeah I have some clones of all, a Girl Scout cookies I grew Hermed from seed but from clone was fine didn’t find one nana, I am thinking of dropping my ec to 1.4 over the next few weeks, thinking it could be the heavy mixes, but in saying that, the Blackwater I have in there is fine, 2 gorilla bombs fine, 1 bubble bomb fine, 2 Texas butter I checked them both for half an hour couldn’t find nothing. 3 Texas butter had all their nanas removed. Grape og had heaps of nanas  6 out of ten is okay I guess, might start running clones in future, keep seeds as mom and if the clones nana no point in keep that mum lol. It could be worse tho I could be infested with mites and have some crazy deficiencies, it’s all a learning curve for the next run.


Honestly after growing for a long while now i dont freak out about herms that much any more had them in loads of different strains from heaps of different breeders.
I mean it would probably be a different scenario if i had big rooms of plants but with a couple of small tents its pretty easy to keep an eye on everything.

Chem genetics seem to be very prone to it. But it is usually just a few early on that can be plucked off.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's the cross gorilla bomb? my dick gets hard every time I here a Strain with gorilla in it lol!


It’s by bomb seeds, it’s gorilla glue 4 jw cut crossed with their flagship strain thc bomb, I know a few people that have grown it and it produces some real nice buds, one mate said his bud looked like it was covered in honey lol I have also seen a really nice indica dominant pheno that goes very purple.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's the cross gorilla bomb?!


https://www.choice-cannabis-seeds.com/bomb-seeds-gorilla-bomb/prod_6424.html


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's the cross gorilla bomb? my dick gets hard every time I here a Strain with gorilla in it lol!


I've got some fresh gorilla biscuit f2's that a dear friend just gifted me


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

I grew out a gorilla cookies once from the breeder expert seeds, I got it from seedman, and holy shit, to this day it's the best I've ever grown, let me try to find a pic! 

it was amazing in every way taste, huge nugs, super easy to grow, but unfortunatelyu had gotten bugs and sprayed my mom way to heavy with neem and it killed my last cut!! lesson learned ya know!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> Honestly after growing for a long while now i dont freak out about herms that much any more had them in loads of different strains from heaps of different breeders.
> I mean it would probably be a different scenario if i had big rooms of plants but with a couple of small tents its pretty easy to keep an eye on everything.
> 
> Chem genetics seem to be very prone to it. But it is usually just a few early on that can be plucked off.


Your right I shouldn’t freak out, I prefer seedless bud, but’s it’s not the end of world if there are a few seeds. I can keep an eye on them better moved em to the front. Lol I just don’t wanna be shucking my buds to have a smoke that would be annoying


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I've got some fresh gorilla biscuit f2's that a dear friend just gifted me


I just started a journal on the josey whales gg4! 

I'm truly in love!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/#post-14565869


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I grew out a gorilla cookies once from the breeder expert seeds, I got it from seedman, and holy shit, to this day it's the best I've ever grown, let me try to find a pic!
> 
> it was amazing in every way taste, huge nugs, super easy to grow, but unfortunatelyu had gotten bugs and sprayed my mom way to heavy with neem and it killed my last cut!! lesson learned ya know!
> 
> View attachment 4227259


Looks mint bro


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> It’s by bomb seeds, it’s gorilla glue 4 jw cut crossed with their flagship strain thc bomb, I know a few people that have grown it and it produces some real nice buds, one mate said his bud looked like it was covered in honey lol I have also seen a really nice indica dominant pheno that goes very purple.


I grew gorilla bomb and was turds.as bad as the hickock I ran.stringy ass buds.felt like i was selling hair not buds


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Your right I shouldn’t freak out, I prefer seedless bud, but’s it’s not the end of world if there are a few seeds. I can keep an eye on them better moved em to the front. Lol I just don’t wanna be shucking my buds to have a smoke that would be annoying


I missed it on my calicannon and had a few open up and still didnt end up with one seed from the tent so they may have been sterile.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> I missed it on my calicannon and had a few open up and still didnt end up with one seed from the tent so they may have been sterile.


That’s other thing I’m wondering, not game to test the theory but would be a plus if I missed some and did nothing


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I grew gorilla bomb and was turds.as bad as the hickock I ran.stringy ass buds.felt like i was selling hair not buds


Maybe you just grew it wrong


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I grew gorilla bomb and was turds.as bad as the hickock I ran.stringy ass buds.felt like i was selling hair not buds


Tru I have a real tight node indica pheno, already looks solid for day 19, I’ll put some pics up,when it’s done. You could of got that sativa pheno my mate was telling me about it was lanky he reckoned


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> Maybe you just grew it wrong


Yeah that's what it was.i had a light leak in muh tent and my fox farms ph was off.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

lmfao


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah that's what it was.i had a light leak in muh tent and my fox farms ph was off.




I have to admit i was hoping you would bite harder lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 4, 2018)

hahaha love abit of banter aye


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah that's what it was.i had a light leak in muh tent and my fox farms ph was off.


I still can't believe you became and advertisers almost over night!

does that shit cost u money??

and how do ppl get those special names like I saw one guy was a hash master!

I want a special name hell I'd be happy with pot head!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I still can't believe you became and advertisers almost over night!
> 
> does that shit cost u money??
> 
> ...


Naw rollitup gives you impressions for free.i had to come up with some baby unicorn dicks and promise not to sell any bomb gear.worked like a charm.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> hahaha love abit of banter aye


You can count on heisen slumming it in the greenpoint thread from time to time when something is worth talking about.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> View attachment 4227276
> 
> I have to admit i was hoping you would bite harder lol


If you want him to bite all you gotta do is talk about his LEDs. Dude gets so butt hurt when you tell him the truth about LED spectrum.

Guess that's what you get when you spend a few thou on lights gotta bump your chest like they are the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You can count on heisen slumming it in the greenpoint thread from time to time when something is worth talking about.


yea even long after all my GPS gear is gone I think I'll still be lurking here!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

I actually would like to change my name here to something a tad more original? I picked this years ago, is there a way to change that shit?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you want him to bite all you gotta do is talk about his LEDs. Dude gets so butt hurt when you tell him the truth about LED spectrum.
> 
> Guess that's what you get when you spend a few thou on lights gotta bump your chest like they are the best thing since sliced bread.


Naw you got me confused with someone else.dwc and full spec cobs gonna put out some of the biggest prettiest seeds you have ever laid your eyes on son.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

I got bored check this shit out, I haven't drawn a pic in years, but I had fun with this!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

I totally fucked up his eyebrows tho! lmfao I did my best to fix em


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw you got me confused with someone else.dwc and full spec cobs gonna put out some of the biggest prettiest seeds you have ever laid your eyes on son.


Sweet, bet those lights still dont have UV/IR, bet those DWC systems arent even undercurrents, bet you don't even lift bro.


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just started a journal on the josey whales gg4!
> 
> I'm truly in love!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/#post-14565869


I have to admit i'm real jelly of that cut you got,never tried gg yet


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> I have to admit i'm real jelly of that cut you got,never tried gg yet


I have looked for years to find this, I honestly didn't think the original existed anymore, everything I've been able to get is crosses, now don't get me wrong they are good crosses but nothing touches the original gg#4!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

that's why I was so excited to start a journal on it, and I kinda went a Lil crazy with it, I pretty much wrote a book and I haven't had it a week yet! lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Sweet, bet those lights still dont have UV/IR, bet those DWC systems arent even undercurrents, bet you don't even lift bro.


[email protected] undercurrents.there better than undercurrent.UC stole a design that has been around for 20 years and tried to patent it.patent been pending for years.UC did not invent under current.they just branded it.im the bubble master homie.dont even go there on this subject.trust me.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have looked for years to find this, I honestly didn't think the original existed anymore, everything I've been able to get is crosses, now don't get me wrong they are good crosses but nothing touches the original gg#4!


Dude calm down.i promise you you'll never part with her.ask hydro red.not sure how he came across his but he has her also.look at the gg4 thread.lots of fakes.only a couple people on that thread posting pics of the real.cut.thats what happens when a cut gets to popular.way to many fakes going around making it impossible to find the real one unless you get in with the crowd that circulates them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I got bored check this shit out, I haven't drawn a pic in years, but I had fun with this!View attachment 4227282


Hope you can grow better than u can draw lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> [email protected] undercurrents.there better than undercurrent.UC stole a design that has been around for 20 years and tried to patent it.patent been pending for years.UC did not invent under current.they just branded it.im the bubble master homie.dont even go there on this subject.trust me.
> View attachment 4227299


What u talkin bout bro, i been bubblin since you was knee high to a grasshopper

Bet those bubblers can't even do 1 cock pushup


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What u talkin bout bro, i been bubblin since you was knee high to a grasshopper
> 
> Bet those bubblers can't even do 1 cock pushup


Lol I thought u was a young dude.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lol I thought u was a young dude.


Nah i'm pretty aged, like 800 years old, raised the X wing out the swarm ya know the norm for a lil green guy.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

So it's been a little while since I've ordered anything from GPS, before the address to send my money to would always be right there. Well now with a recent order I noticed that I'm suppose to receive a separate email with the address that I need to send my money and I've checked everywhere for this email, as far as spam and everything. I have my email receipt but no address at all to send my money. 

I sent an email and am waiting for a response but I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Apparently things have changed a bit since my last order 6+ months ago.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Hope you can grow better than u can draw lol


lmfao dam man, my drawing ain't that dam bad, lmfao I did say I'm not an artist!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> What u talkin bout bro, i been bubblin since you was knee high to a grasshopper
> 
> Bet those bubblers can't even do 1 cock pushup


Cock pushups... lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 4, 2018)

Hahahaha one cock push up.... that's how I hooked my ol lady. The ol cock push up trick...


----------



## Turpman (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> So it's been a little while since I've ordered anything from GPS, before the address to send my money to would always be right there. Well now with a recent order I noticed that I'm suppose to receive a separate email with the address that I need to send my money and I've checked everywhere for this email, as far as spam and everything. I have my email receipt but no address at all to send my money.
> 
> I sent an email and am waiting for a response but I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this? Apparently things have changed a bit since my last order 6+ months ago.


They have an address. As of a couple weeks ago anyway.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

Turpman said:


> They have an address. As of a couple weeks ago anyway.


I almost had the last one memorized lol it's not the same as it use to be I'm guessing?


----------



## Turpman (Nov 4, 2018)

Didn't know what their last one was. They will probly reply if not pm me.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

Turpman said:


> Didn't know what their last one was. They will probly reply if not pm me.


Yeah I'm sure I'll hear from them tomorrow. I got one of the last packs of SDK. Have ran that once and was blown away by it and saw the other day that there were only a couple left and was on the reverse auction so I couldn't resist.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

is anyone here extremely knowledgeable about Organics and different methods of organic growing? I have a question that me and a guy are talking about in another thread, that I can't answer, and i could use some help!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> is anyone here extremely knowledgeable about Organics and different methods of organic growing? I have a question that me and a guy are talking about in another thread, that I can't answer, and i could use some help!


I've mixed soil for a while. What do you need to know?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've mixed soil for a while. What do you need to know?


if u don't mind just cone stop by my thread it would be easier, 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-gorilla-glue-4.979073/#post-14565869

if not then this guy made a valid point about me using soil for a wick, in my sip pot! he said what's to stop the soil from becoming "bad" and I said it might have something to do with the em1 and the fact that it's anaerobic, but I really don't know, and I'm not trying to teach ppl false info! but come see if u read the last 10 post you will prolly understand what I'm trying to say better!


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> on the topic of pnw outdoor, i'm surprised more outdoor growers in the pnw don't do light dep. i have seen a bunch of videos and tutorials around for not that expensive.
> 
> plants have been drying for 3 days now. i am guessing they will need another 4 or 5 at least. everything is a sticky mess and the smell is overpowering.
> 
> ...


I wanted to try light dep, set a blackout tarp up but the temps were in the 90s until after dark, I need a better cooling arrangement, just chopping the last plant this weekend high temps in 20s by wed, minimal mold 3 tops got very lucky


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've mixed soil for a while. What do you need to know?


here I'll bring it to you lol!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

the question is about does the "wick" soil go stagnant, and I don't think it does, and I THINK this is bc of the em1????


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 4, 2018)

Has anyone had a Jelly Pie pheno that looks like this? Or is this a "StartDawg" leaner?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Someone should rent out a boxing ring for all these Riu feuds. 

That way when people are doing the back and forth they just both agree to a date and meet up at the green point seed forum fight night. We could take bets and have smoke competitions too. Be a big blast and once it catches on we can open more centers all around the world.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Has anyone had a Jelly Pie pheno that looks like this? Or is this a "StartDawg" leaner?
> View attachment 4227327 View attachment 4227328


not me that's nothing like any of mine!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone should rent out a boxing ring for all these Riu feuds.
> 
> That way when people are doing the back and forth they just both agree to a date and meet up at the green point seed forum fight night. We could take bets and have smoke competitions too. Be a big blast and once it catches on we can open more centers all around the world.


lol half the ppl that are in these fueds are pushing 50 lol! you trying to make a bunch of grand paws scrap! lmfao


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> Yeah I'm sure I'll hear from them tomorrow. I got one of the last packs of SDK. Have ran that once and was blown away by it and saw the other day that there were only a couple left and was on the reverse auction so I couldn't resist.


Sundance Kid is all about the flavor. Sofa King tasty.
I’m hoping City Slicker will be a terp bomb as well.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid is all about the flavor. Sofa King tasty.View attachment 4227336View attachment 4227337
> I’m hoping City Slicker will be a terp bomb as well.


mmmm I've got a pack of that sitting about 2 feet from me! kinda maxed on space so I haven't been able to pop them yet but here soon I will!

what can you tell me about your grow and phenos!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the question is about does the "wick" soil go stagnant, and I don't think it does, and I THINK this is bc of the em1????


I've never grown with SIPs but understand the concept. 
There's always the possibility that soil can go stagnant when oxygen is depleted. 
The problem isn't that the soil stays wet as much as water not moving through the soil. 
For SIPs I would think letting plants stretch then planting them deep in the final SIP pot wuld be the way to go, but again I've never grown with them. 

Not sure if I answered your question...


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone should rent out a boxing ring for all these Riu feuds.
> 
> That way when people are doing the back and forth they just both agree to a date and meet up at the green point seed forum fight night. We could take bets and have smoke competitions too. Be a big blast and once it catches on we can open more centers all around the world.






THOUGHT THIS WAS MERICA!?!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've never grown with SIPs but understand the concept.
> There's always the possibility that soil can go stagnant when oxygen is depleted.
> The problem isn't that the soil stays wet as much as water not moving through the soil.
> For SIPs I would think letting plants stretch then planting them deep in the final SIP pot wuld be the way to go, but again I've never grown with them.
> ...


not exactly, but kinda lol, what about the em1? do you think that has a part in stopping the soil from turning?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

bc I grew a whole cycle plus let the pot sit for almost a month after harvest before emptying it out! and everything looked good no bad smells or anything! the only thing that I did notice was the hot glue that I was using to hold the wick cup to the floor, the glue had completely melted off! which makes me have a lot of questions about this em1!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> mmmm I've got a pack of that sitting about 2 feet from me! kinda maxed on space so I haven't been able to pop them yet but here soon I will!
> 
> what can you tell me about your grow and phenos!


I got 5 for 5 females. Two of them hermied about 6 weeks in, the other 3 were solid. I had one, the one pictured in my previous post, was an absolute stunner.It ticked off every box for me, potently, flavor and it produced decently. The other two were also excellent. Very similar in structure and finished product.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I got 5 for 5 females. Two of them hermied about 6 weeks in, the other 3 were solid. I had one, the one pictured in my previous post, was an absolute stunner.It ticked off every box for me, potently, flavor and it produced decently. The other two were also excellent. Very similar in structure and finished product.


dam I hate to hear about the hermi! I'll just have to watch them closely thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> not me that's nothing like any of mine!


I have 4 and this is the only 1 that has this look. Thought maybe it is 1 of my strains got mixed up and ended up miss labeled. I grew 1 similar a few years back.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid is all about the flavor. Sofa King tasty.View attachment 4227336View attachment 4227337
> I’m hoping City Slicker will be a terp bomb as well.


Maaaaan...!

My Sundance Kid have the color, but yours are way more frosty. Now, I want to grow out some of the City Slickers too. Those look great!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone should rent out a boxing ring for all these Riu feuds.
> 
> That way when people are doing the back and forth they just both agree to a date and meet up at the green point seed forum fight night. We could take bets and have smoke competitions too. Be a big blast and once it catches on we can open more centers all around the world.


This ain't compared to them cry babies I have to deal with on the farm.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam I hate to hear about the hermi! I'll just have to watch them closely thanks for the heads up!


Yeah, I figured going in the potential was there. Chem family and cookie family genetics both have hermaphroditic tendencies. Well worth the risk though.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Maaaaan...!
> 
> My Sundance Kid have the color, but yours are way more frosty. Now, I want to grow out some of the City Slickers too. Those look great!


Thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> not exactly, but kinda lol, what about the em1? do you think that has a part in stopping the soil from turning?


Beneficial bacteria and fungi are always helpful when it comes to preventing soil stagnation. 
I've never used EM1 but it looks like a good product. (I've got worm bins & make lots of tea.)


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundance Kid is all about the flavor. Sofa King tasty.View attachment 4227336View attachment 4227337
> I’m hoping City Slicker will be a terp bomb as well.


Gorgeous buds! I agree completely about the taste/aroma. It's not record book strong but not a weak one either, that terp profile though is something that I'll take over extreme potency anyday.
Cookies n chem is another great one I've had from GPS. My pack produced 5 great phenos, one pheno though was out of this world strong. Wish I had pics of these but I dont keep that stuff around and it was a past grow.
That city slicker is high on my radar. Do you have it flowering?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> not exactly, but kinda lol, what about the em1? do you think that has a part in stopping the soil from turning?


@tatonka may be able to help.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lmfao dam man, my drawing ain't that dam bad, lmfao I did say I'm not an artist!


I thought it was pretty cool


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> Gorgeous buds! I agree completely about the taste/aroma. It's not record book strong but not a weak one either, that terp profile though is something that I'll take over extreme potency anyday.
> Cookies n chem is another great one I've had from GPS. My pack produced 5 great phenos, one pheno though was out of this world strong. Wish I had pics of these but I dont keep that stuff around and it was a past grow.
> That city slicker is high on my radar. Do you have it flowering?


Totally agree about CnC. I have not tried City Slicker yet. I have a pack that I will get into later this winter.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @tatonka may be able to help.


I've tried tagging a few ppl and went looking for other, unfortunately haven't found anyone that can settle this for good!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Has anyone had a Jelly Pie pheno that looks like this? Or is this a "StartDawg" leaner?
> View attachment 4227327 View attachment 4227328


It looks pretty fucking good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

it just sucks bc these sip pots are like a hidden gem, no one has a ton of info about them, and not to many ppl use them! I just don't get it! I'm not praising a diy sip pot bc some sip fairy gunna leave me a dollar under my pillow! the shit works so well, it's incredible! I'm going to do a side by side to prove this to you guys! if anyone here is a straight up organic grower! you fucking crazy for not Giving this a shot!

I just don't get why ppl aren't shouting this shit in the streets! just wait I'm gunna do a full side by side and show you guys! 

I wish I had a hydro set up to compare too as well! bc I'm willing to bet the sip beats the hydro as well!


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lmfao dam man, my drawing ain't that dam bad, lmfao I did say I'm not an artist!


Idk man,i think thats a pretty nice drawing.Maybe your calling is a tat artist


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Totally agree about CnC. I have not tried City Slicker yet. I have a pack that I will get into later this winter.


That's one I want to see. I just built a custom QB setup to try my hand at indoor growing...I need to run some freebie seeds to adjust to growing in a tent under lights. Definitely want to run City Slicker once I'm confident in my ability to not completely mess everything up.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Totally agree about CnC. I have not tried City Slicker yet. I have a pack that I will get into later this winter.


Sweet. Looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it just sucks bc these sip pots are like a hidden gem, no one has a ton of info about them, and not to many ppl use them! I just don't get it! I'm not praising a diy sip pot bc some sip fairy gunna leave me a dollar under my pillow! the shit works so well, it's incredible! I'm going to do a side by side to prove this to you guys! if anyone here is a straight up organic grower! you fucking crazy for not Giving this a shot!
> 
> I just don't get why ppl aren't shouting this shit in the streets! just wait I'm gunna do a full side by side and show you guys!
> 
> I wish I had a hydro set up to compare too as well! bc I'm willing to bet the sip beats the hydro as well!


Look up a user here, @Jp.the.pope (I hope I'm not confusing two people). If memory serves, he uses SIPs in his grows. And they're damn nice grows too.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Look up a user here, @Jp.the.pope (I hope I'm not confusing two people). If memory serves, he uses SIPs in his grows. And they're damn nice grows too.


won't let me he has a private profile!


----------



## 2easy (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it just sucks bc these sip pots are like a hidden gem, no one has a ton of info about them, and not to many ppl use them! I just don't get it! I'm not praising a diy sip pot bc some sip fairy gunna leave me a dollar under my pillow! the shit works so well, it's incredible! I'm going to do a side by side to prove this to you guys! if anyone here is a straight up organic grower! you fucking crazy for not Giving this a shot!
> 
> I just don't get why ppl aren't shouting this shit in the streets! just wait I'm gunna do a full side by side and show you guys!
> 
> I wish I had a hydro set up to compare too as well! bc I'm willing to bet the sip beats the hydro as well!


I used to grow in big no till tubs. I can tell you once those tubs have been doing their thing for a while the soil is more.like 100% worm castings than it is soil. 

The thing i noticed with it for best results i had to have it constantly wet. If you let it dry out it became water repellant and was a total pain. I always wished i had set them up as big wicking beds.

I think as long as all the beneficial organisms are in there doing there job then the bad stuff shouldnt really get a foothold.

I used to just chop my plants off at the base and let the worms and microherd sort out the rootball. Never once ever had any bad smells or anything. Not even fungus gnats


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> won't let me he has a private profile!


Damn. I can't remember which thread he posted a lot of grow shots in. I know he was active in the Ocean Grown thread.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it just sucks bc these sip pots are like a hidden gem, no one has a ton of info about them, and not to many ppl use them! I just don't get it! I'm not praising a diy sip pot bc some sip fairy gunna leave me a dollar under my pillow! the shit works so well, it's incredible! I'm going to do a side by side to prove this to you guys! if anyone here is a straight up organic grower! you fucking crazy for not Giving this a shot!
> 
> I just don't get why ppl aren't shouting this shit in the streets! just wait I'm gunna do a full side by side and show you guys!
> 
> I wish I had a hydro set up to compare too as well! bc I'm willing to bet the sip beats the hydro as well!


Isn't it like bottom watering a small res that has soil dipping into it that acts like a wick?

Seems like you could do the same thing with a cloth pot and a large saucer.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it just sucks bc these sip pots are like a hidden gem, no one has a ton of info about them, and not to many ppl use them! I just don't get it! I'm not praising a diy sip pot bc some sip fairy gunna leave me a dollar under my pillow! the shit works so well, it's incredible! I'm going to do a side by side to prove this to you guys! if anyone here is a straight up organic grower! you fucking crazy for not Giving this a shot!
> 
> I just don't get why ppl aren't shouting this shit in the streets! just wait I'm gunna do a full side by side and show you guys!
> 
> I wish I had a hydro set up to compare too as well! bc I'm willing to bet the sip beats the hydro as well!


I been running sip with organic soil for quite awhile, use cloth pots on perlite, lava rock, it has stabilized my soil grows since the pots never dry out when I am away etc. plants use every ounce of soil.. It's great for old dudes like me..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I been running sip with organic soil for quite awhile, use cloth pots on perlite, lava rock, it has stabilized my soil grows since the pots never dry out when I am away etc. plants use every ounce of soil.. It's great for old dudes like me..


you should check out how I'm doing mine, I'd like to believe it's a tad more beneficial than the smart pots on Rocks method I actually saw that first before I watched a video from Alan akkaasion and I'm been lost down this rabbit hole ever since!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Isn't it like bottom watering a small res that has soil dipping into it that acts like a wick?
> 
> Seems like you could do the same thing with a cloth pot and a large saucer.


not exactly bc my rez hold em1 and it's anerobic plus I get my top layer covered in mycelium!!

but if I'm being honest here I really have no idea! I've been trying to hunt info on thus for quite a while now! and haven't been able to learn very much, and it seems like the ppl that do know what's going on, just don't make any dam sense to me!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Totally agree about CnC. I have not tried City Slicker yet. I have a pack that I will get into later this winter.


I do happen to have some leftover bud of some Texas butter and bandit breath. The best pheno of each strain that I ran. 
Both are top notch. At this point its depressing to smoke it because these two buds pictured are literally the last bud of each pheno lol 
TB on the left, BB on right


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I got bored check this shit out, I haven't drawn a pic in years, but I had fun with this!View attachment 4227282


drawin trump dicks again huh?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I been running sip with organic soil for quite awhile, use cloth pots on perlite, lava rock, it has stabilized my soil grows since the pots never dry out when I am away etc. plants use every ounce of soil.. It's great for old dudes like me..


honestly that's what sold me to begin with is the absolute minimum amount of work! not to mention every sip outgrows my 10g smart pots 2 to 1!!! but yeah its easy as shit! the thing runs it's self!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> drawin trump dicks again huh?


lmfao I've never drawn that but I can try...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> I do happen to have some leftover bud of some Texas butter and bandit breath. The best pheno of each strain that I ran.
> Both are top notch. At this point its depressing to smoke it because these two buds pictured are literally the last bud of each pheno lol
> TB on the left, BB on right
> View attachment 4227367 View attachment 4227373


I know that feeling, I’m down to my last few grams of Jelly Pie and Sundance Kid. Luckily I got a bunch of Pebble Pusher cured to perfection.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I know that feeling, I’m down to my last few grams of Jelly Pie and Sundance Kid. Luckily I got a bunch of Pebble Pusher cured to perfection.


How did your pebble pusher turn out? I grew a few phenos that were chopped several weeks back. Not huge yielders, I may have taken them a touch early but I'm happy with what they are. I've also grown purple badlands, 6 greenpoint strains total I believe. Sundance kid and CnC are the two out of those that I'd buy another pack of and run again. Bandit breath would be on that list as well but it takes eternities to veg, strong stuff though.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> won't let me he has a private profile!


pro tip; look his name up in the search


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> pro tip; look his name up in the search


ur the man I was not only able to find him but also send him a msg with a link hopefully he will come drop some knowledge on us!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Someone should rent out a boxing ring for all these Riu feuds.
> 
> That way when people are doing the back and forth they just both agree to a date and meet up at the green point seed forum fight night. We could take bets and have smoke competitions too. Be a big blast and once it catches on we can open more centers all around the world.


Ufc cage matches. But before you enter the ring, you have to take like 10 bongs hits. Dudes go inside the cage. And just stand there. Like brah I'm stoned, me too brah. What are we suppose to be doing again. Idk man I forgot too. Man im getting hungry. Got any doritos. Nah man. Got any fruit loops. Nah man it's not harvest time yet I got fruity O's tho.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ufc cage matches. But before you enter the ring, you have to take like 10 bongs hits. Dudes go inside the cage. And just stand there. Like brah I'm stoned, me too brah. What are we suppose to be doing again. Idk man I forgot too. Man im getting hungry. Got any doritos. Nah man. Got any fruit loops. Nah man it's not harvest time yet I got fruity O's tho.


unfortunately I can't handle a single bong hit, but I'll blow 10 joints! lmfao


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> How did your pebble pusher turn out? I grew a few phenos that were chopped several weeks back. Not huge yielders, I may have taken them a touch early but I'm happy with what they are. I've also grown purple badlands, 6 greenpoint strains total I believe. Sundance kid and CnC are the two out of those that I'd buy another pack of and run again. Bandit breath would be on that list as well but it takes eternities to veg, strong stuff though.


Pebble Pusher turned out great. I had 4 females out of 5 seeds. They were all above average yielders and the potency has been great. If I had more space I would have saved clones from each. I saved two. One is lime candy with gas and the other is cereal and citrus sweetness.
Lime Pheno


Cereal and citrus sweetness.
Runner up would have been the Stardawg leaner. Wonderful smoke, but I’ve had a bunch of great SD phenotypes from GPS.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Look up a user here, @Jp.the.pope (I hope I'm not confusing two people). If memory serves, he uses SIPs in his grows. And they're damn nice grows too.


I might know the guy....

Thanks for the compliment on the grow... Much appreciated. I run a few SIPs and I'll drop into your thread @Greenthumbs256


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 4, 2018)

2easy said:


> I used to grow in big no till tubs. I can tell you once those tubs have been doing their thing for a while the soil is more.like 100% worm castings than it is soil.
> 
> The thing i noticed with it for best results i had to have it constantly wet. If you let it dry out it became water repellant and was a total pain. I always wished i had set them up as big wicking beds.
> 
> ...


I just pull my root ball out and stick another plant right in the opening. The decaying roots have "highways" already build with the nutrients right there for the new roots to develop.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I might know the guy....
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on the grow... Much appreciated. I run a few SIPs and I'll drop into your thread @Greenthumbs256


there's the man! take u r time buddy! I super happy to find someone killing it with sips other than me! maybe we can get all these guys to listen now lol!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Pebble Pusher turned out great. I had 4 females out of 5 seeds. They were all above average yielded and the potency has been great. If I had more space I would have saved clones from each. I saved two. One is lime candy with gas and the other is cereal and citrus sweetness.
> Lime Pheno
> View attachment 4227387
> View attachment 4227388
> ...


Beautiful! I'd 'like' your post but as a new user I havent earned that right yet apparently lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> Beautiful! I'd 'like' your post but as a new user I havent earned that right yet apparently lol


let me help you along with a like for yourself!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> let me help you along with a like for yourself!


I appreciate it! Lol should happen soon, I'm not sure how many I'm suppose to get in order to 'like' posts


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

if I remember correctly in don't think it takes but a few days, just be active ask questions, if your an experienced grower then help ppl out and post some good pics, you will be there I'm no time!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ufc cage matches. But before you enter the ring, you have to take like 10 bongs hits. Dudes go inside the cage. And just stand there. Like brah I'm stoned, me too brah. What are we suppose to be doing again. Idk man I forgot too. Man im getting hungry. Got any doritos. Nah man. Got any fruit loops. Nah man it's not harvest time yet I got fruity O's tho.


For sure, lmao. 

We'd have to get them drunk on tequila if we want fighting.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure, lmao.
> 
> We'd have to get them drunk on tequila if we want fighting.






None of that soft shit, we go hard in the GPS thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> None of that soft shit, we go hard in the GPS thread.


Fucking Ozzy Osbourne is still the king though, dude snorted a line of fucking ants.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

hey do we have any Em1 experts in here?

have a question, again, em1 is anaerobic, so what would happen if we threw an air stone in it?

is there any positive or negative affects by doing this? I mean from what I think I know, you don't add air to something anaerobic and vis versa?

can anyone chime in on this?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 4, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey do we have any Em1 experts in here?
> 
> have a question, again, em1 is anaerobic, so what would happen if we threw an air stone in it?
> 
> ...


You wanna grow with airstones?I knew you was coming over to the dark side


----------



## THT (Nov 4, 2018)

Bounty Hunter came down today. I am keeping it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 4, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> You wanna grow with airstones?I knew you was coming over to the dark side


lol no this other guy that's how he does his sip pot, he throws an air stone in there and I'm trying to figure out what the benefits are, bc em1 is anaerobic!


well maybe I might if there is something beneficial in doing so!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I got 5 for 5 females. Two of them hermied about 6 weeks in, the other 3 were solid. I had one, the one pictured in my previous post, was an absolute stunner.It ticked off every box for me, potently, flavor and it produced decently. The other two were also excellent. Very similar in structure and finished product.


how soon did yours start to purple? im only 2 weeks into flower and already i have purple pistils


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 5, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> how soon did yours start to purple? im only 2 weeks into flower and already i have purple pistils


It showed purpling in the stems very early on, the leaves started around week sixish.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 5, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> It show purpling in the stems very early on, the leaves started around week sixish.


i think 4 out of 5 have purple pistils already. im hoping to get a fire pheno like yours


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> This ain't compared to them cry babies I have to deal with on the farm.


Lol don't worrie no more farm for you


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 5, 2018)

I heard your boy gave ya the axe this am?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> I heard your boy gave ya the axe this am?


Naw I'm still good.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Naw I'm still good.


Something else happen? You still doing POTM?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Something else happen? You still doing POTM?


Yeah man them dudes are just talking to be talking.Cam in here and followed me around on every thread.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man them dudes are just talking to be talking.Cam in here and followed me around on every thread.


Toaster? seems like a real nice guy, you didn't really like his pic did you? Male pics are cool an all but that contest seems more like a beauty pageant and those are for ladies. Besides Sub played the male pics out yrs ago. My taste must differ cause the only one I wud've picked outta those 3 is the loser. Thought that Mac was nice though.


----------



## 907guy (Nov 5, 2018)

Cookies n Chem looking saucy!
The front left plant in the scrog is not cookies n chem, the cookies in chem is in the back right and is all of the taller colas.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 5, 2018)

907guy said:


> Cookies n Chem looking saucy!
> The front left plant in the scrog is not cookies n chem, the cookies in chem is in the back right and is all of the taller colas.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227786 View attachment 4227787


Looking good, very nice! Is that a shower stall floor your planters are on? I tried to use a left over from my remodel but it was too odd sized


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

When ordering seeds now, because it seems things have changed a bit, can you still send a simple envelope with money or does it have to be the priority flat rate envelope? The email talks about printing off the provided address stamp and puting on a specific colored FR envelope. 

I want to simply mail it in a normal envelope, not have to screw with printing off labels and all the extras. I assume that is fine to do still?


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> When ordering seeds now, because it seems things have changed a bit, can you still send a simple envelope with money or does it have to be the priority flat rate envelope? The email talks about printing off the provided address stamp and puting on a specific colored FR envelope.
> 
> I want to simply mail it in a normal envelope, not have to screw with printing off labels and all the extras. I assume that is fine to do still?


Well, what's Gu gonna do, refuse cash because it's not in the right colored envelope?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> When ordering seeds now, because it seems things have changed a bit, can you still send a simple envelope with money or does it have to be the priority flat rate envelope? The email talks about printing off the provided address stamp and puting on a specific colored FR envelope.
> 
> I want to simply mail it in a normal envelope, not have to screw with printing off labels and all the extras. I assume that is fine to do still?


yea I sent stuff regular it always makes it where it's going, don't worry just make sure to put ur order # in there!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Well, what's Gu gonna do, refuse cash because it's not in the right colored envelope?


Lol that was kinda hitting me as I was about to post the message. I know he had some security issues a little while back though and they seem to really push the "let us handle shipping, print the tag provided in a *separate *email" thing when making an order. So I didn't know if there was some special catch/sneakiness to how they do things now.
I tried to email the address that sent me the shipping label and it said that that email address did not exist..

I just want some seeds lol


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I sent stuff regular it always makes it where it's going, don't worry just make sure to put ur order # in there!


Yeah that's what I'll do. I figured if anything went wrong and I wasnt suppose they'd take care of me anyway with the exceptional customer service.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 5, 2018)

I personally think puting it in a specially coloured envelope is a terrible idea. Only takes one person at the sorting centre to figure out all of that colour envelope are loaded with cash and they could all start going missing. Probably unlikely but still a risk in my opinion


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 5, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> Looking good, very nice! Is that a shower stall floor your planters are on? I tried to use a left over from my remodel but it was too odd sized


Looks like a washing machine pan.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 5, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> Lol that was kinda hitting me as I was about to post the message. I know he had some security issues a little while back though and they seem to really push the "let us handle shipping, print the tag provided in a *separate *email" thing when making an order. So I didn't know if there was some special catch/sneakiness to how they do things now.
> I tried to email the address that sent me the shipping label and it said that that email address did not exist..
> 
> I just want some seeds lol


I totally understand your concern. Sometimes I just can't help being a smartass. 

I think you'll be fine.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I totally understand your concern. Sometimes I just can't help being a smartass.
> 
> I think you'll be fine.


No you're good man, gotta have a little bit of that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Flash63 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Nov 6, 2018)

Lucky 7's @ Day 38 of Flower. 1/1 seed popped. Staring to stack on the weight, was getting a little worried she stalled or something. Expected flowering time is 60-70 days, so maybe she is just a 10 weeker. Excited to see what smells and tastes come from this one !!


----------



## numberfour (Nov 6, 2018)

Finally got round to smoking all three phenos of Pioneer Kush. 

Out of 5 seeds popped 3 were female
 
2 phenos (left and right) were similar on the nose, skunky / musky which followed through in the smoke and a good stone. The middle pheno (#4) was very different.

#4
 
She's floral on the nose, no other way to describe it. When smoked shes a lively citrus on the inhale and earthy with citrus on the exhale with a musky ending. Tasty and a great relaxing stone. Would have been my keeper out of the 3. Will pop the rest of the pack later on next year and hope to find a similar pheno.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 6, 2018)

two phenos of lvtk

trimmed and smoked both today.

the dark pheno is all tk. really nice looking and smelling flowers and a 7.5/10 potency. super loud 9.5/10 smell
the green one is lemons and rotting meat. 8.5/10 potency. 8/10 on the smell.

going to finish trimming the #2 tomorrow and hopefully at least either the og or the mk ultra as well. we'll see if anyone shows up to help with the promise of all-you-can-smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 6, 2018)

Cookies n Chem
"Starfighter Pheno" OGKB dom

Shes extremely loud of sweet raw cookie dough nose. She yields like shes not a cookie strain. And doesnt have cookie bud structure. But smells like raw sugar cookies. No chem nose. She loses her nose in the hang dry. But comes back with a vengeance in cure. Everyone around here loved it. Very good high. Very nice taste that lingers clear through the bowl. And long after smoking. It kinda coats your mouth. Very resinous. Even more so this run. And shes been pollinated with a Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) hoping to trim off some of the 70+ never finishing flower time.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 6, 2018)

Day 57 update. Think I might give the deputy the chop tomorrow. It could probably go longer, but I'm out of meds and impatient, plus I want to give the family a taste on Thanksgiving. 

The deputy
 
 

Hibernate pheno #5. 
 

Pheno #6
 

 

Pheno #7
 

#6 threw a few nanners on a couple tops, but nothing too bad. I'm gonna run all 3 one more time before I make a decision on if I'm gonna keep any around since I have clones of everything. So far it looks like #6 might be the keeper as long as the clone doesn't throw nanners. I still have 3 beans left, so I might see if I can get a better pheno out of those if I'm not impressed by any of these.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 6, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 57 update. Think I might give the deputy the chop tomorrow. It could probably go longer, but I'm out of meds and impatient, plus I want to give the family a taste on Thanksgiving.
> 
> The deputy
> View attachment 4228255
> ...



very nice 

whats the nose on them deputy?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 6, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> very nice
> 
> whats the nose on them deputy?


Like you dropped a bushel of fresh berries into a gas tank.

I'm not great at describing scents and flavors lmao.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> visited a friend last night getting the CO outdoor goodies as they come and this weeks batch was Sour D, 250-300 ozzie depending upon which ladder rung you hit, and obviously machine trimmed outdoor, not bad, but when I broke out the big nugs of Copper Chem, first the smell got everyone's attention and then the effects, by the time i left, was wishing I was sittin on a pile, just sayin, for all the requests. Been the best GPS strain I've done to date. Yielded good flowered from seed. Buttery, body odor, day old lovin smell, leaves that smell on anything it touches. Wished I had more, lol.


I let the one CC I had go. Great smoke and terps but it didn't fill out as nice as others I've seen and it took a min. of 75 days to finish. 
As soon as I get some more room I'm going germ a few more. I know there's better phenos to be had just by reports like yours and the pics I've seen of other grows.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dam it's seeming like a lot of ppl are finding herms! I must say I'm a Lil disappointed in that!


You're disappointed people are finding the occasional herms in chem, cookie, and OG strains?
Huh?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're disappointed people are finding the occasional herms in chem, cookie, and OG strains?
> Huh?


yea I just don't like dealing with herms and didn't know that they were found in those strains very often!


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 6, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 57 update. Think I might give the deputy the chop tomorrow. It could probably go longer, but I'm out of meds and impatient, plus I want to give the family a taste on Thanksgiving.
> 
> The deputy
> View attachment 4228255
> ...


Wow I hope at least one of my deputies turn out like that. Very nice, well done.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 6, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Wow I hope at least one of my deputies turn out like that. Very nice, well done.


Thanks, I got lucky with this one. Popped 3 and got one female. Almost trashed it at first because of some nut sacks on the lowers right after flip. Plucked them off, and haven't had anymore. 

Sure am glad I didn't toss it in the burn pile now


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 6, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Thanks, I got lucky with this one. Popped 3 and got one female. Almost trashed it at first because of some nut sacks on the lowers right after flip. Plucked them off, and haven't had anymore.
> 
> Sure am glad I didn't toss it in the burn pile now


Oh shit, guess I am inspecting plants at lights on.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I let the one CC I had go. Great smoke and terps but it didn't fill out as nice as others I've seen and it took a min. of 75 days to finish.
> As soon as I get some more room I'm going germ a few more. I know there's better phenos to be had just by reports like yours and the pics I've seen of other grows.


flowered from seed and its the first GPS strain that I actually ended up with more orange hairs than white. Cloudy, a couple amber, no clear. Wished I had more of it, lol. If kyfarmer does his outdoor, I'd really be surprised at what it yields.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 6, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> Oh shit, guess I am inspecting plants at lights on.


Yeah, mine popped up like a week after flip, but it was only like 3 or 4 that popped up, and was at spot I lollipoped right before flip. So it could have been from me


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 6, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You're disappointed people are finding the occasional herms in chem, cookie, and OG strains?
> Huh?


GPS beans seem to be pretty "stable" from what I have grown. I stressed them, even introduced a small amount of light in the dark cycle, no nanners so far. Personally, I don't care if I get a few seeds, but if one is gonna be a problem, out she goes. I have a GHS, "King Kush and a Soma "Somango" that throws a few "nanners". Not a problem though and excellent weed.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 6, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Like you dropped a bushel of fresh berries into a gas tank.
> 
> I'm not great at describing scents and flavors lmao.


sounds nice man looking forward to the smoke report


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> GPS beans seems to be pretty "stable" from what I have grown. I stressed them, even introduced a small amount of light in the dark cycle, no nanners so far. Personally, I don't care if I get a few seeds, but if one is gonna be a problem, out she goes. I have a GHS, "King Kush and a Soma "Somango" that throws a few "nanners". Not a problem though and excellent weed.


I've only gotten 1 nanner on 1 plant out of like 5 packs!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've only gotten 1 nanner on 1 plant out of like 5 packs!


Only 5 packs? lmao! Just messin' with you. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Only 5 packs? lmao! Just messin' with you. lol


yea actually only been running GPS gear for less than a year! but in total I've gotten 7 packs but one don't count bc out of 11 eagle scout seeds not a single one made it into soil! and one I haven't opened yet!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

trimming up jelly pie now, literally trim hell! lol I recommend anyone growing jp to do a wet trim, I always do a dry trim but I think for now on I will do a wet trim only on the jp! the yield isn't nothing to brag about but the taste of this pheno is out of this world! this is one of my top nugs, I top and stuff so there was many to choose from this was the biggest! if I could just get her to yield better, and less work trimming she would be a perfect keeper!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Day 22 best Texas butter pheno soo far... very frosty


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

does anyone here use those trim bins with the micron screens that catch keif in the bottom? I always thought it was a waste of money and I just use a regular plant saucer, but lately I've seen quite a bit of shinny build up left on the tray and it has me wondering!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone here use those trim bins with the micron screens that catch keif in the bottom? I always thought it was a waste of money and I just use a regular plant saucer, but lately I've seen quite a bit of shinny build up left on the tray and it has me wondering!


I got a trim tray with a 150 micron screen makes some good full melt hash.... I just got 2 different micron screens to make some cleaner stuff next time worth a look if you like making your own, and I think these gps strains would make some awesome hash


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I got a trim tray with a 150 micron screen makes some good full melt hash.... I just got 2 different micron screens to make some cleaner stuff next time worth a look if you like making your own, and I think these gps strains would make some awesome hash


oh they do make some great hash lol, u mind posting a link to the trim bin that u have?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Cake and chem seedling up front, city slicker seedling in the back, one of my city slicker seeds didn’t sprout. Out of the 21 seeds I started 2 are well behind the others now


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

https://www.trimtray.com/
Found the us site for ya, I just buy mine from eBay. Made some really nice melting hash with no effort.
Sticky as


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone here use those trim bins with the micron screens that catch keif in the bottom? I always thought it was a waste of money and I just use a regular plant saucer, but lately I've seen quite a bit of shinny build up left on the tray and it has me wondering!


I've been eyeing one of those for a long time but haven't pulled the trigger yet. But I plan to get one.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake and chem seedling up front, city slicker seedling in the back, one of my city slicker seeds didn’t sprout. Out of the 21 seeds I started 2 are well behind the others now View attachment 4228361


I put my pellets in those same starter trays, the ones that come with the 72 site tray I've had problems with them growing together because i leave them in for a while, Don't happen with those like you got there. I've also been eyeing the diy pollenators being sold on eBay.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> trimming up jelly pie now, literally trim hell! lol I recommend anyone growing jp to do a wet trim, I always do a dry trim but I think for now on I will do a wet trim only on the jp! the yield isn't nothing to brag about but the taste of this pheno is out of this world! this is one of my top nugs, I top and stuff so there was many to choose from this was the biggest! if I could just get her to yield better, and less work trimming she would be a perfect keeper!
> View attachment 4228351 View attachment 4228353


Well done.. I gotta say, its nice to see a pic from you without the dark background. Them buds dont need any.. camera tricks


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I put my pellets in those same starter trays, the ones that come with the 72 site tray I've had problems with them growing together because i leave them in for a while, Don't happen with those like you got there. I've also been eyeing the diy pollenators being sold on eBay.


Yeah I’m planning on moving all the sprouts before they start poking out everywhere don’t wanna damage those little roots at all, I probably would of started them in a tiny pot but I had some clones going so thought I’d drop them in, just bought 21 pots for the little guys and girls


----------



## 2easy (Nov 6, 2018)

Cali cannon clone starting to flower


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

2easy said:


> Cali cannon clone starting to flower
> 
> View attachment 4228451
> 
> ...


Nice prep work man looking good!


----------



## hlpdsk (Nov 6, 2018)

Jelly pie 
 

Cookies/chem
 

about 55 days or so


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 6, 2018)

Pebble Pusher at 8 weeks from the flip


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 6, 2018)

More *Pebble Pusher* released on Black Friday!
*MAC1* x Stardawg & *Motorbreath* x Stardawg as well


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> More *Pebble Pusher* released on Black Friday!
> *MAC1* x Stardawg & *Motorbreath* x Stardawg as well


I would like to try that MAC1 cross but, I crossed your Cowboy Kush to a GG hybrid and that is up next in my stable. My wife loves the Pebble Pusher.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> More *Pebble Pusher* released on Black Friday!
> *MAC1* x Stardawg & *Motorbreath* x Stardawg as well


Will those new releases be available to everyone?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

be interesting to see if the hype concerning using the mac1 cut in breeding rings true or not. @jayblaze710


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> be interesting to see if the hype concerning using the mac1 cut in breeding rings true or not. @jayblaze710


 What was it? People saying all the offspring was mutated or something. If that holds true that would be bad, being untested.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What was it? People saying all the offspring was mutated or something. If that holds true that would be bad, being untested.


I think it's super slow mutants or not keeper quality plants in like 97% of offspring from what I've read. Can't say for sure but I know I've seen a couple people pop 40ish plants and say everything but 1 or 2 plants were a waste of time to grow. Can't remember the fathers but who knows, that's the thing with seeds. It only takes that 1 magical plant.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> View attachment 4156400 View attachment 4156401 View attachment 4156402 View attachment 4156403
> 
> 
> Nah, he’s said multiple times that MAC1 crosses are all duds. She doesn’t produce a lot of seeds, AND the germ rates are terrible and throw a bunch of mutants. I think Thug Pug got a handful of healthy MacBreaths, but that’s from pollinating a whole plant. That’s why you don’t see MAC1 crosses around. Doesn’t stop people from trying though, cuz that cut is everywhere, it’s the new GG4 like that.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I've been eyeing one of those for a long time but haven't pulled the trigger yet. But I plan to get one.


My son bought me on for xmas I don't know how I got along without it before, surprise me how much kief I get...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

the males are fine for breeding I think and there are some shots of people finding one close to the cut in seed form of the females. Why you see Umami and others using the mac as a breeding male, not using the cut.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> the males are fine for breeding I think and there are some shots of people finding one close to the cut in seed form of the females. Why you see Umami and others using the mac as a breeding male, not using the cut.


Yea, my comments are about the mac1 crosses with the mom. I'm sure the papas spit flaming plant jizz.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yea, my comments are about the mac1 crosses with the mom. I'm sure the papas spit flaming plant jizz.


I have never heard the name mac for any strains where did it come from? or what?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What was it? People saying all the offspring was mutated or something. If that holds true that would be bad, being untested.


I’ve posted about it many many times including screenshots of IG posts and messages talking about issues with crosses from that particular plant. I haven’t seen anyone say they’ve gotten decent results from a MAC1 cross. I have seen many people say they’ve had issues. 

To be clear, the issue appears to only be specific to the MAC1 cut. 

The issues seem to include the following:
- very low seed production
- very low germination rates on seeds
- majority of plants that germ are mutants. Full on deformed leaves, no vigor mutants. 

I have seen two plants from MAC1 crosses that look good. But each took a breeder popping all the seeds from a MAC1 pollination to find. Cap has also used it for breeding, and managed to find at least one decent plant. But again, it took popping a lot of seeds. 

Given that the MAC1 cut has been shared pretty widely at this point (it’s going to be the next GG4, just watch), and the massive popularity of anything MAC, I would expect to have seen at least a single “successful” cross with the cut if it was possible. 

Some people claim that Cap has said that MAC1 was shit for breeding just to keep people from breeding with it. I mean it’s possible, but if that was the case, I would’ve expected someone to prove him wrong at this point. If Cap doesn’t want people breeding with his stuff, I don’t know why he would’ve given away the cut for free to so many people. 

I would not recommend buying anything MAC1. Is it possible to get a decent plant? Yes. But, it’s highly unlikely that a single pack will produce even a single halfway decent female. 

Gu is well aware of these issues. He also doesn’t test his crosses. Finally, from what I’ve heard, he’s also already experienced the reduced seed production, which just supports that the MAC1 issues exist. 

Believe me, don’t believe me. At least now anyone who reads this is informed.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have never heard the name mac for any strains where did it come from? or what?


use the search feature in this forum for capulator seeds


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> the males are fine for breeding I think and there are some shots of people finding one close to the cut in seed form of the females. Why you see Umami and others using the mac as a breeding male, not using the cut.


When you say as a breeding male do you mean just another male pheno or reversing the cut and using that pollen on other fems? I mean is it ok to use as a pollen donor just not the receiver?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> When you say as a breeding male do you mean just another male pheno or reversing the cut and using that pollen on other fems? I mean is it ok to use as a pollen donor just not the receiver?


males are males. Nobody said S1, which is reversing the cut and using female pollen on other fems. When are males the receiver? I have a pack of mac f2's regs from somebody that made em off a pack of the first beans or so. They are regular males and regular females. But males are males. so yea, using the male or a male in a cross, like Umami did, with the MACmints aka MAC/thinmint is prolly tits. Its using the cut MAC1 as mom in the crosses that is the problem.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 6, 2018)

i won't touch a mac cross with a 10 ft pole unless i see a few strong grows of the strain first. massive amounts of response from breeders and people who've grown them about herms and mutants galore. forget who the breeder was, but they recently abandoned the idea of using mac and gave the f1 beans away as freebies with a warning/disclaimer.

you're right that it only takes 1 plant, but i flower 4 at a time and if that 1 plant is 1 in 500 then that strain has no place in my little tent unless someone wants to find that 1 in 500 and send me a cut 

i have respect for cap, i followed his posts online for years and have nothing bad to say about him as a grower or breeder, i just don't think it is even possible for a single strain or plant to deserve that kind of hype in the world of cannabis today. what does it have that apparently nothing else right now does according to some? i think it's mostly just people wanting to say they have that 'new new'.

i'll be watching for the regulars to grow it out though. looking at you @LubdaNugs


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 6, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i won't touch a mac cross with a 10 ft pole unless i see a few strong grows of the strain first. massive amounts of response from breeders and people who've grown them about herms and mutants galore. forget who the breeder was, but they recently abandoned the idea of using mac and gave the f1 beans away as freebies with a warning/disclaimer.
> 
> you're right that it only takes 1 plant, but i flower 4 at a time and if that 1 plant is 1 in 500 then that strain has no place in my little tent unless someone wants to find that 1 in 500 and send me a cut
> 
> ...


My list of prospects is far too deep, but thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

does anyone have some advise on getting bubble hash left over unstuck from the 25 micron pressing screen? I've got about a gram stuck that I can't get off all it do is make a big mess! I'd like to get that gram and use it, not just clean the screen (dont care about the screen)


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I got a trim tray with a 150 micron screen makes some good full melt hash.... I just got 2 different micron screens to make some cleaner stuff next time worth a look if you like making your own, and I think these gps strains would make some awesome hash


how much do you trim At a time? and what's ur yield from that! I usually only trim one or 2 plants at a time! but if I ever manage to afford this expansion shit I'm working on, my goal is to pull roughly a half p every month, I'd like to get to a whole but gotta keep my goals reasonable so I can actually make it!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> males are males. Nobody said S1, which is reversing the cut and using female pollen on other fems. When are males the receiver? I have a pack of mac f2's regs from somebody that made em off a pack of the first beans or so. They are regular males and regular females. But males are males. so yea, using the male or a male in a cross, like Umami did, with the MACmints aka MAC/thinmint is prolly tits. Its using the cut MAC1 as mom in the crosses that is the problem.


I think you totally missed what I was saying. I meant was it ok to use the Mac cut as the pollen donor in fem on fem . Thats what I meant by donor not receiver.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone have some advise on getting bubble hash left over unstuck from the 25 micron pressing screen? I've got about a gram stuck that I can't get off all it do is make a big mess! I'd like to get that gram and use it, not just clean the screen (dont care about the screen)


You can dissolve it in alcohol. If the bubble has moisture in it, it can make the alcohol evaporate weird. Like runny and has alcohol trapped in it. Dry it as much as possible first.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone have some advise on getting bubble hash left over unstuck from the 25 micron pressing screen? I've got about a gram stuck that I can't get off all it do is make a big mess! I'd like to get that gram and use it, not just clean the screen (dont care about the screen)


Have you tried putting it in the freezer?


----------



## Sebud (Nov 6, 2018)

Yes they're worth the money


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 6, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> how much do you trim At a time? and what's ur yield from that! I usually only trim one or 2 plants at a time! but if I ever manage to afford this expansion shit I'm working on, my goal is to pull roughly a half p every month, I'd like to get to a whole but gotta keep my goals reasonable so I can actually make it!


I trim a plant at a time, I didn’t weight that piece but was easily over a gram, and that was from 5-10 mins doing a little shake with it. Lol my Bruce banner was plenty frosty, got real dank clean as hash, if you trimmed all of your sugar leaves onto it and at the end you give a shake, you would be suprised with what you got. The frostiest trim will get you the best results


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 6, 2018)

boybelue said:


> When you say as a breeding male do you mean just another male pheno or reversing the cut and using that pollen on other fems? I mean is it ok to use as a pollen donor just not the receiver?


I’ve never heard of anyone using the MAC1 as a pollen donor. 

I’m guessing that it would show the same issues.

Pure speculation, but I think there’s a good chance that the MAC1 has chromosomal abnormalities. That would explain the issues with crosses, and plants tend to handle them better than vertebrates (polyploidy is relatively common in plants compared to vertebrates). 

It might also possible that it could be an issue with development of female sexual organs, and a reversal would be fine. Won’t know until someone tries though.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 6, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’ve never heard of anyone using the MAC1 as a pollen donor.
> 
> I’m guessing that it would show the same issues.
> 
> ...


Sure if we ask Heisendrama he will do it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Well done.. I gotta say, its nice to see a pic from you without the dark background. Them buds dont need any.. camera tricks


I've never done any camera tricks, what would u say is the best way to get the most natural pic? usually I just place the bud on my coffee table and snap a pic, but I had this drawing pad thing on the table and just figured I'd use it!

how does everyone here like to take their pics, no tricks or anything just the best way to get natural pics!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've never done any camera tricks, what would u say is the best way to get the most natural pic? usually I just place the bud on my coffee table and snap a pic, but I had this drawing pad thing on the table and just figured I'd use it!
> 
> how does everyone here like to take their pics, no tricks or anything just the best way to get natural pics!


I think he meant not taking pics in the dark. I like seeing them trichs glow myself!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I think he meant not taking pics in the dark. I like seeing them trichs glow myself!


yea when I take pics on the plant I don't have much of a choice there really isn't much light in the flower room other than the hps, and even with heisen advise on taking pics under hps they still don't look to great! so usually when I take pics of the flower room I do it right at lights off and just use the flash on the cam.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 7, 2018)

Some Cowboy cookies 
















and a few more girls hung today


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

here's one of my phenos of tomahawk! I thought she was just about done but still throwing some white pistols, and the calyxes haven't really started to swell just yet, so she may take another week or two. time will tell, but good news I haven't found any more nanners since that one! The yield on her isn't nothing insane but it's way better than my JP yeild!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

I have noticed every strain from GPS that I have ran, have all had some extremely nice tricoms! they look extremely well under a digital microscope! if anyone doesn't already have one, check out amazon. I got mine for 20 bucks and it's fucking amazing, hooks right up to my phone! it has helped me a lot when knowing when to harvest and bugs and everything! the one I got is called judison or some shit idk, if u r interested in buying it tell me and I'll find a link!


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 7, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4227919 View attachment 4227920 View attachment 4227921


How many weeks in is that eagle scout? I have a pack on the way, I'm just curious what the finish time is like for that strain. I'm guessing you started flowering that eagle scout after the other two had started flowering?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 7, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> How many weeks in is that eagle scout? I have a pack on the way, I'm just curious what the finish time is like for that strain. I'm guessing you started flowering that eagle scout after the other two had started flowering?


Ya she’s only a couple weeks into flower from seed.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone have some advise on getting bubble hash left over unstuck from the 25 micron pressing screen? I've got about a gram stuck that I can't get off all it do is make a big mess! I'd like to get that gram and use it, not just clean the screen (dont care about the screen)


Let it dry fold over on itself and rub together to get as much off as you can


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> trimming up jelly pie now, literally trim hell! lol I recommend anyone growing jp to do a wet trim, I always do a dry trim but I think for now on I will do a wet trim only on the jp! the yield isn't nothing to brag about but the taste of this pheno is out of this world! this is one of my top nugs, I top and stuff so there was many to choose from this was the biggest! if I could just get her to yield better, and less work trimming she would be a perfect keeper!
> View attachment 4228351 View attachment 4228353


If you want yields from Jelly Pie, you need to grow the plants larger. I found two phenotypes that stretched to about 1.5x their size through the first 4 weeks of flower. I could have grew those plants larger before flower and tied down the tallest shoots to fill the canopy out. I'd guess that if you worked with that plant enough, you could get her to yield 2 zips per square foot of canopy, depending on light intensity and VPD.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 7, 2018)

CackleBerry sneaker plants, obviously my record keeping failed me, thought I had a room full of OBS clones but hiding in the corner was a Cackleberry   
Sorry my photography doesn't do them justice..


----------



## hlpdsk (Nov 7, 2018)

look who made the news today

 
eagle scout front and center, top shelf.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

hlpdsk said:


> look who made the news today
> 
> View attachment 4228845
> eagle scout front and center, top shelf.


looks full, are they not selling any? Or did they just replenish? lol


----------



## hillbill (Nov 7, 2018)

hlpdsk said:


> look who made the news today
> 
> View attachment 4228845
> eagle scout front and center, top shelf.


May the light shine brighter each day!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

Jelly Pie puttin up the frost at 4 weeks!


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

Final fade. 6 days till chop. Be 67 days at chop.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## 2easy (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Final fade. 6 days till chop. Be 67 days at chop.
> View attachment 4228868 View attachment 4228869 View attachment 4228870 View attachment 4228872 View attachment 4228873


Which one was this?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Final fade. 6 days till chop. Be 67 days at chop.
> View attachment 4228868 View attachment 4228869 View attachment 4228870 View attachment 4228872 View attachment 4228873


some beauties, what's the strain, final fade? I've never heard of that, is it from gps?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

Lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Lol


what's funny?

I wanna laugh too


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 7, 2018)

He's letting them fade before chop, that's not the strain...


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> some beauties, what's the strain, final fade? I've never heard of that, is it from gps?


Final fade just means it's the end of the plants life right before chop. Yellowing leaves etc. The strains were cali cannon, dreamcatcher and FRUITY WHITE WIDOW. lol.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

2easy said:


> Which one was this?


Back right was cali cannon. Front right and back left were dreamcatcher. And front left was white widow from another seed vendor. I just hope @blowincherrypie doesn't critique my photo. He's become somewhat of a photo nazi of late.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> r u fuckn serious bro? wtf u at me for some bullshit like this? The last thing I did was compliment @Greenthumbs256 pic.. gtfoh with that crap and grow the fuk up.


Whatever dude. I caught your little passive aggressive comments bro. Keep it real.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> He's letting them fade before chop, that's not the strain...


lmfao OK that is funny as shit! about to say I wonder who made up that dumb ass name lmfao! thanks buddy that actually was a good laugh!


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol passive aggressive? I call shit exactly how I see it.. Im not passive about a thing. Trying to get some likes by taking shots at me?? I'm on your mind like that?? Get your damn panties out of bunch bruh
> 
> You got a problem.. PM me and get off the little kid shit
> 
> ...


You seem a little more worked up about this than me. Hmmmm. Bottom line is anyone can do whatever the fuck they want with their photos. Sometimes the lighting in a bright environment doesn't look right and you have to use a filter. Who are you to critique other people's photos. That's a fucking hater in my book. Then after my post you posted " now there's a real photo" with clapping hands. A bitch move. So keep it real bro. U talked shit and got called out. Deal with it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> You seem a little more worked up about this than me. Hmmmm. Bottom line is anyone can do whatever the fuck they want with their photos. Sometimes the lighting in a bright environment doesn't look right and you have to use a filter. Who are you to critique other people's photos. That's a fucking hater in my book. Then after my post you posted " now there's a real photo" with clapping hands. A bitch move. So keep it real real bro. U talked shit and got called out. Deal with it.




*sensitive*
adjective

sen·si·tive | \ˈsen(t)-sə-tiv, sen(t)s-təv\

highly responsive or susceptible: such as

a(1) *: *easily hurt or damaged especially *: *easily hurt emotionally


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> *sensitive*
> adjective
> 
> sen·si·tive | \ˈsen(t)-sə-tiv, sen(t)s-təv\
> ...


Don't be a hater = Don't be a hater. 

I'm done. It's all good @blowincherrypie. I said my piece. Called you out. It's done. Let's move on.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> You seem a little more worked up about this than me. Hmmmm. Bottom line is anyone can do whatever the fuck they want with their photos. Sometimes the lighting in a bright environment doesn't look right and you have to use a filter. Who are you to critique other people's photos. That's a fucking hater in my book. Then after my post you posted " now there's a real photo" with clapping hands. A bitch move. So keep it real bro. U talked shit and got called out. Deal with it.


I see it more as a compliment, might be perceived as slightly backhanded but a compliment nonetheless. I agree with bcp's opinion the picture being better than green's usual uploads.

Fact of the matter is half or more of the pictures uploaded by any user are objectively dog shit from a photography perspective. Always room for improvement in most areas in life, nobody is perfect.


----------



## main cola (Nov 7, 2018)

So I didn't take any clones of my obs so i put her into reveg and she's starting to pop out new growth already
I have to say she's the best smoke I've grown in a long time....I wish i had a better camera


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I see it more as a compliment, might be perceived as slightly backhanded but a compliment nonetheless. I agree with bcp's opinion the picture being better than green's usual uploads.
> 
> Fact of the matter is half or more of the pictures uploaded by any user are objectively dog shit from a photography perspective. Always room for improvement in most area's in life, nobody is perfect.


I perceive anyone critiquing someone's photos as trying to downgrade someone's grow. They are basically telling whoever posted that it's all photo trickery. Who cares if someone wants to take a pic in the dark use a filter etc. It's their photo and they are sharing with the community. Just like it or if you don't like it don't like. Why people gotta comment on it seems like a bitch move to me don't like the photo don't look and keep it moving.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> I perceive anyone critiquing someone's photos as trying to downgrade someone's grow. They are basically telling whoever posted that it's all photo trickery. Who cares if someone wants to take a pic in the dark use a filter etc. It's their photo and they are sharing with the community. Just like it or if you don't like it don't like. Why people gotta comment on it seems like a bitch move to me don't like the photo don't look and keep it moving.


Seems like a real bitch move to even be picking this fight imo.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> I perceive anyone critiquing someone's photos as trying to downgrade someone's grow. They are basically telling whoever posted that it's all photo trickery. Who cares if someone wants to take a pic in the dark use a filter etc. It's their photo and they are sharing with the community. Just like it or if you don't like it don't like. Why people gotta comment on it seems like a bitch move to me don't like the photo don't look and keep it moving.


lot of elders on here, feel the need to offer advise or comment, even when not wanted, needed or warranted. Just the nature of this forum. Now you know why HydroRed doin his own thing, got tired of the know it alls. Just sayin, some can take opinions better than others. Some don't want any. lol. Some want to be the star of the party, aka the turboposters, you can spot em a mile away. lol. Hang in there, bro.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Seems like a real bitch move to even be picking this fight imo.


Who the fuck are you? I don't even know who you are. Wasn't even talking to you. 


blowincherrypie said:


> you got in your feelings because I complimented the next persons photo?? Do you know what a "bitch move" is??
> 
> This is the internet.. a forum.. people comment on other peoples comments. I was giving you constructive criticism, not even being an asshole about it. If a little comment like that got you all in your emotions, maybe the internet isnt for you..
> 
> ...


I'm not a kid. Like I said bro, I thought some of your post were talking shit. Called you out. You said your piece. Were good.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> does anyone have some advise on getting bubble hash left over unstuck from the 25 micron pressing screen? I've got about a gram stuck that I can't get off all it do is make a big mess! I'd like to get that gram and use it, not just clean the screen (dont care about the screen)


You might try freezing the bag and it should fall out some how. Or use ethanol or equal solvent.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 7, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Who the fuck are you? I don't even know who you are. Wasn't even talking to you.
> 
> 
> I'm not a kid. Like I said bro, I thought some of your post were talking shit. Called you out. You said your piece. Were good.


Called me out for constructive criticism?? 

Im gonna be the bigger person and erase my posts for the sake of the thread.. seriously grow up kid


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Called me out for constructive criticism??
> 
> Im gonna be the bigger person and erase my posts for the sake of the thread.. seriously grow up kid


Yeah you really look like the bigger person. Already told you we're good twice. You need to grow up kid. Guilty conscience??


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Called me out for constructive criticism??
> 
> Im gonna be the bigger person and erase my posts for the sake of the thread.. seriously grow up kid


but yet u posted that just to say what ur gunna do, lol I'm just messing I don't give 2 shits what yall do! I've got no horse in this race! 

but ya gotta love the GPS thread, it never fails!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I see it more as a compliment, might be perceived as slightly backhanded but a compliment nonetheless. I agree with bcp's opinion the picture being better than green's usual uploads.
> 
> Fact of the matter is half or more of the pictures uploaded by any user are objectively dog shit from a photography perspective. Always room for improvement in most areas in life, nobody is perfect.


every body wanna hate on my pics but no one wanna give me advice on how to take em! lol I ain't mad! and I'm dam sure not trying to play who's the bigger Internet gangster! lmfao just saying I've got a hell of cam on my burner phone I should be able to take some top quality pics!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 7, 2018)

Full Moon Fever


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

here's some pics of the veg room from today, it's getting a Lil full! and don't be judging these shit pics I didn't take them for yall but just rather for record to look back at! 

gg#4 cut

cookies and Chem 1 month old
 
bag seed gg #4 (supposedly)


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

the s1 through s5 tags just stand for seeds 1, and so on, I did that so I don't mix them up with any others, I actually haven't decided if they will make it into the flower room, bag seeds scare me but every one I've tried in the past all went hermi! and I fucking Hate herms!

I've got a shit ton of plants in veg right now, about to take some clones, clean and empty the flower room, and fill it back up!


----------



## genuity (Nov 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Full Moon FeverView attachment 4229133


That photograph has some depth to it....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> That photograph has some depth to it....


yea it did have something cool about it! I couldn't put it into words!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 7, 2018)

genuity said:


> That photograph has some depth to it....





Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea it did have something cool about it! I couldn't put it into words!


Thank you, thank you. Always trying to learn something new.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2018)

Gps thread is the tits....lol. Couple pages of pics and the train was back on track...then... someone slipped a penny on it and...bam!!!! CARNAGE!!! 
To the person behind me honking their horn.....relax, I'm just slowing down for a sec view it. Carry on!
@Spondylo Grow nice pic.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thank you, gents. Always trying to learn something new.


well have u heard about sip pots then! lmfao sorry I'm super excited I'm throwing away all my smart pots (not really) and switching everything to sip in the flower room! fucking amazing growth and trics, it has actually made my jelly pie a decent yielded lol! I've had a few runs with jp and not a single one could beat a zip or about 30 ish grams, Im guessing I'm gunna pull about 40-50 grams, from the sip! we will see!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gps thread is the tits....lol. Couple pages of pics and the train was back on track...then... someone slipped a penny on it and...bam!!!! CARNAGE!!!
> To the person behind me honking their horn.....relax, I'm just slowing down for a sec view it. Carry on!
> @Spondylo Grow nice pic.


lmfao gotta love this thread, no wonder gu never post here anymore


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 7, 2018)

I thought he'd be back more often, now that Heisen has his own thing going on.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

heisen is still here more than gu! even with his own thing going!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 7, 2018)

Texas butter day 24
Different pheno in the bottom, notice the difference, the one in the back is my clear keeper, super happy with the smell and structure. And frost


Some city slicker and cake and chem among others. My camera is broken, you can see the cracks all through the screen in second pic.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 7, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> every body wanna hate on my pics but no one wanna give me advice on how to take em! lol I ain't mad! and I'm dam sure not trying to play who's the bigger Internet gangster! lmfao just saying I've got a hell of cam on my burner phone I should be able to take some top quality pics!


I’m a photographer professionally if u ever want advice but using the flash while the lights off is fine I don’t see anything wrong with doing it that way,


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 7, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I’m a photographer professionally if u ever want advice but using the flash while the lights off is fine I don’t see anything wrong with doing it that way,


thank you is there any advise u can offer? taking pics under hps just isn't happening for me, I've adjusted all settings with some luck but not enough! my only choice for taking pics while she is alive is in the dark! so how can I improve my pics?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4228874


Looks like a jungle in that bathroom


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> here's some pics of the veg room from today, it's getting a Lil full! and don't be judging these shit pics I didn't take them for yall but just rather for record to look back at!
> 
> gg#4 cutView attachment 4229134
> 
> ...


Not a professional @ Geenthumbs but your pictures look fine to me.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> every body wanna hate on my pics but no one wanna give me advice on how to take em! lol I ain't mad! and I'm dam sure not trying to play who's the bigger Internet gangster! lmfao just saying I've got a hell of cam on my burner phone I should be able to take some top quality pics!


No one is hating on your pictures lol. He said it looked better not against a black background, seems like a tip to me.

If you want to take good pictures do the same thing you did when you started growing: read about it. Or not, I don't think anyone really cares but you and that Southside guy lol.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> No one is hating on your pictures lol. He said it looked better not against a black background, seems like a tip to me.
> 
> If you want to take good pictures do the same thing you did when you started growing: read about it. Or not, I don't think anyone really cares but you and that Southside guy lol.


I gotta keep my fans happy! lmfao


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Frost factor engaged..... lol
Cookies n Chem

Shes frosting up very nice, and really starting to fill in. Shes getting very loud. She getting fed atleast a 1/2 gallon per day. Shes been very light every evening at lights on. Topping is definitely the way to go on this pheno.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Frost factor engaged..... lol
> Cookies n Chem
> 
> Shes frosting up very nice, and really starting to fill in. Shes getting very loud. She getting fed atleast a 1/2 gallon per day. Shes been very light every evening at lights on. Topping is definitely the way to go on this pheno.
> ...


I would love a cut off that girl! She looks like a true keeper.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

yeah I've got big hopes for my cookies and chem! goal is to clone each one then throw them all I'm flower to sex, kill the males and place one of each clone into a sip pot, for some explosive growth! but they are looking great rn pics from yesterday! I've got 6 total, but 3 are kinda tall and the notes are really spread out, so I've separated them, bc I have a feeling they will be males, but won't know for sure til a few more weeks!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

I've been thinking about doing some kinda veg tea or maybe even a n guano tea or something for a Lil boost! they started off so healthy and fast, I fell they could use that tad extra Lil boost!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yeah I've got big hopes for my cookies and chem! goal is to clone each one then throw them all I'm flower to sex, kill the males and place one of each clone into a sip pot, for some explosive growth! but they are looking great rn pics from yesterday! I've got 6 total, but 3 are kinda tall and the notes are really spread out, so I've separated them, bc I have a feeling they will be males, but won't know for sure til a few more weeks!
> View attachment 4229436 View attachment 4229437 View attachment 4229439


You ain't burnt the tips yet, so keepa pourin' it on. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You ain't burnt the tips yet, so keepa pourin' it on. lol


lol I'm 100% rols (recycled organics living soil) so there is nothing to pour like that! lol my ways of boosting when it's doing really well, is just basically nutrient teas made from organic amendments, which is why i love my sip pot, bc I don't even have to do that! but these plants are a Lil to young for my big sip just yet, and also they haven't been sexed so no point in wasting a sip on a male!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Frost factor engaged..... lol
> Cookies n Chem
> 
> Shes frosting up very nice, and really starting to fill in. Shes getting very loud. She getting fed atleast a 1/2 gallon per day. Shes been very light every evening at lights on. Topping is definitely the way to go on this pheno.
> ...


Nice resin rails!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

I've got 4 sips built at the moment, my gg4 is taking one the wedding cake is taking 2, and the last two I have to pick between 5 gg4 bag seeds, my 2 JP keepers, and 6 cookies n Chem (but have to sex them first) and I also have a pack of sundae stallion, that I have to sort through, I'll prolly pop them in a month or so!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Frost factor engaged..... lol
> Cookies n Chem
> 
> Shes frosting up very nice, and really starting to fill in. Shes getting very loud. She getting fed atleast a 1/2 gallon per day. Shes been very light every evening at lights on. Topping is definitely the way to go on this pheno.
> ...


what's ur method of growing? do u have a journal?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol I'm 100% rols (recycled organics living soil) so there is nothing to pour like that! lol my ways of boosting when it's doing really well, is just basically nutrient teas made from organic amendments, which is why i love my sip pot, bc I don't even have to do that! but these plants are a Lil to young for my big sip just yet, and also they haven't been sexed so no point in wasting a sip on a male!


You should just go ahead and be a "sippy pot" saleman. lmao!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's ur method of growing? do u have a journal?


Kindve soil. But not really. Lol. I mix by the solo cup. I use promix bx, heavy coarse perlite, vermiculite. 1 cup soil, 2 cups perlite, 1 cup vermiculite. And mix. I get the good soil grown taste. But bc my media is so light and airy. I get faster veg speeds. Almost hydro but not quite. I feed every watering. Every day. Until half way through. I flush twice the amount of water per size of pot. 1gal get 2 gals of water. Bigger ones get more of course. Then back to feeding every watering until final flush. If I remember to flush at the end. I havent noticed any difference in taste or quality. The flush just helps bring out colors if it's one thatll turn.

Edit: all my grows are in the thread chuck u!¡! That's my thread.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I would love a cut off that girl! She looks like a true keeper.


Not a problem


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You should just go ahead and be a "sippy pot" saleman. lmao!


but my method is diy! lol there really ain't no one person to make money off it, eexcept maybe gro-kashi, or the em1 ppl, but most ppl can make their own! that's what's so cool about all this, it's super cheap and if u run organic soil, it's a no brianer!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

I can only imagine how much you hydro and nutrient growers spend per cycle just to grow your girls! it's probably insane numbers out there! I may spend 20 here and there as I run out of something but pretty much everything last for a year!

nutrient guys have to toss their soil! that gets expensive, plus the nutes!

hydro guys, well shit yall just have to be a fucking millionaire just to run a decent size grow!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can only imagine how much you hydro and nutrient growers spend per cycle just to grow your girls! it's probably insane numbers out there! I may spend 20 here and there as I run out of something but pretty much everything last for a year!


I dont pay for any nutrients. Mega crop sponsors me. I'm the first sponsor they had. I get all their stuff for free. I have tons of it. I have 7 or 8 of their big bags. Plus 16 or so of their bud explosion. The only thing I pay for is electric. And my monthly water bill.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I dont pay for any nutrients. Mega crop sponsors me. I'm the first sponsor they had. I get all their stuff for free. I have tons of it. I have 7 or 8 of their big bags. Plus 16 or so of their bud explosion. The only thing I pay for is electric. And my monthly water bill.


OK well that's pretty fucking awesome! but of it wasn't free could u afford it? or would it be worth it?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> OK well that's pretty fucking awesome! but of it wasn't free could u afford it? or would it be worth it?


Yeah it's cheap man. Like 50 bucks for a bag. And I max out at 5 dry grams per gallon. One big bag will last over a year easy. 

Edit: I think the big bag is 21lbs or something like that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hydro guys, well shit yall just have to be a fucking millionaire just to run a decent size grow!


Dude....please.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Dude....please.
> 
> View attachment 4229480


lol OK big exaggeration but I really am on the poor side, stuck on a fixed income, and hydro is extremely expensive compared to what I spend!


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol OK big exaggeration but I really am on the poor side, stuck on a fixed income, and hydro is extremely expensive compared to what I spend!


Hempy buckets are what I run and it’s the cheapest most effective DIY “hydro” set up also known as Drain to waste , perlite/vermiculite mix and floranova bloom and floranova veg one part easy to mix , cheap nutes and very respectable yields, I hand water every couple days , great tasting bud and it’s very simple , works great

Very K.I.S.S. No working parts bubblers etc.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol OK big exaggeration but I really am on the poor side, stuck on a fixed income, and hydro is extremely expensive compared to what I spend!


It's not expensive regardless what you're spending now. One grow, if you raise decent weed, should cover your non-electric costs for life, assuming you'll live at least another 20 years.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lol OK big exaggeration but I really am on the poor side, stuck on a fixed income, and hydro is extremely expensive compared to what I spend!


depending on how you run your organic hydro can actually be cheaper. i know people who spend a fortune on ammendments and shit for their organic grows.
hydro can be a as cheap as a bag of coco and a some base nutrients which really is very cost effective. you really dont need to spend all the extra money on all the additives


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

2easy said:


> depending on how you run your organic hydro can actually be cheaper. i know people who spend a fortune on ammendments and shit for their organic grows.
> hydro can be a as cheap as a bag of coco and a some base nutrients which really is very cost effective. you really dont need to spend all the extra money on all the additives


I didn't know that honestly never done hydro myself, my buddy down the street use too, but I always thought u needed an entire line of stuff to be able to grow, maybe one day I'll get a single bucket set up just to run some comparisons! and once u add in the cost of pH pens and all that stuff you have to monitor and it's just seems like way to much work, but ur right I can't really knock it until I've tried it, but all that just scared me and turned me away from hydro, I like spending more time talking to the girls then actually having to work one them lol


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 8, 2018)

bag of coco, small bag of perlite and a plastic container of some kind and you've got a hempy bucket. feed it megacrop or jacks hydro and pay pennies/gallon.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I didn't know that honestly never done hydro myself, my buddy down the street use too, but I always thought u needed an entire line of stuff to be able to grow, maybe one day I'll get a single bucket set up just to run some comparisons! and once u add in the cost of pH pens and all that stuff you have to monitor and it's just seems like way to much work, but ur right I can't really knock it until I've tried it, but all that just scared me and turned me away from hydro, I like spending more time talking to the girls then actually having to work one them lol


All those additives and shit with nutrient lines are garbage and a waste of money. Advanced nutrients is the biggest waste of money. Jus like general hydroponics nutes. You dont need all those additives. Just liquid salt. Lucas formula. Micro n bloom the entire grow start to finish. No need for grow, or any of their additives either.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> All those additives and shit with nutrient lines are garbage and a waste of money. Advanced nutrients is the biggest waste of money. Jus like general hydroponics nutes. You dont need all those additives. Just liquid salt. Lucas formula. Micro n bloom the entire grow start to finish. No need for grow, or any of their additives either.


hmm good to know, I really thought all that was a must! but even still it will be some time if and when I try a small run if hydro, I've got a lot of plans I'm working on right now, and I've already spent money for the next 6 months even tho I don't even have it yet lmfao! I'm expanding to 3 times my size now!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hmm good to know, I really thought all that was a must! but even still it will be some time if and when I try a small run if hydro, I've got a lot of plans I'm working on right now, and I've already spent money for the next 6 months even tho I don't even have it yet lmfao! I'm expanding to 3 times my size now!


Yeah man any of those lines, fox farms, gen hydro, advance, remo, ect. Ect. Ect. That shit is just that. SHIT..... anyone that tells you different more than likely grows shit weed. But hey some people like flushing for the last 6 weeks of flower to get all that shit out. Lol. And I've noticed if you go down through say the grow journals on this site. All the new growers first time grow, or first time indoor. Most of them, but the entire line of shit. And then 4 weeks later they are in the marijuana help section asking what deficiency do I have. Or idk why all the leave tips are brown and dry and crusty. All that shit is, is a money scam. They say you need this, and bc you used that, you then need this to make this happen. Then you need to by their flushing solution. And bc you used their flushing solution you probably better get their soil. Bc youll grow 100lbs indoor using the same brand soil and nute line..


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah man any of those lines, fox farms, gen hydro, advance, remo, ect. Ect. Ect. That shit is just that. SHIT..... anyone that tells you different more than likely grows shit weed. But hey some people like flushing for the last 6 weeks of flower to get all that shit out. Lol. And I've noticed if you go down through say the grow journals on this site. All the new growers first time grow, or first time indoor. Most of them, but the entire line of shit. And then 4 weeks later they are in the marijuana help section asking what deficiency do I have. Or idk why all the leave tips are brown and dry and crusty. All that shit is, is a money scam. They say you need this, and bc you used that, you then need this to make this happen. Then you need to by their flushing solution. And bc you used their flushing solution you probably better get their soil. Bc youll grow 100lbs indoor using the same brand soil and nute line..


yea your basically just selling me all over again on why I love living organics so much! lol screw all that bs, I just let the micro bugs to what they do! and they give me great pot in return for rent and letting them live there... lmfao


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can only imagine how much you hydro and nutrient growers spend per cycle just to grow your girls! it's probably insane numbers out there! I may spend 20 here and there as I run out of something but pretty much everything last for a year!
> 
> nutrient guys have to toss their soil! that gets expensive, plus the nutes!
> 
> hydro guys, well shit yall just have to be a fucking millionaire just to run a decent size grow!


Takes money to make money.first rule in business.spare no expense and turn your profits back into your business and plan on being broke for the first couple years.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Takes money to make money.first rule in business.spare no expense and turn your profits back into your business and plan on being broke for the first couple years.


that is some dam good advise, I just wish I could have both methods in front of me and be able to try both kinds finished to make a good and honest opinion, bc honestly I think I'm biased on my opinion, and still leaning towards the way I'm doing now! maybe one it will be legal here!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that is some dam good advise, I just wish I could have both methods in front of me and be able to try both kinds finished to make a good and honest opinion, bc honestly I think I'm biased on my opinion, and still leaning towards the way I'm doing now! maybe one it will be legal here!


Most businesses fail in the first year because they wanna maximize profits and not product.most don't realize a good business won't make a dollar for the first year.you have to be prepared to shell out alot of cash and keep enough to get by.put all your profit back into the business.and never sell anything for less than what u paid.if you can't than keep it.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that is some dam good advise, I just wish I could have both methods in front of me and be able to try both kinds finished to make a good and honest opinion, bc honestly I think I'm biased on my opinion, and still leaning towards the way I'm doing now! maybe one it will be legal here!


Dude you can get a free sample from greenleaf of megacrop. Use it to try hydro. It's very ph stable. And I've seen some fucking amazing runs with it in hydro. Waterfarm and megacrop balls out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude you can get a free sample from greenleaf of megacrop. Use it to try hydro. It's very ph stable. And I've seen some fucking amazing runs with it in hydro. Waterfarm and megacrop balls out.


A guy just turned me on to supernatural.so far it's the shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I can only imagine how much you hydro and nutrient growers spend per cycle just to grow your girls! it's probably insane numbers out there! I may spend 20 here and there as I run out of something but pretty much everything last for a year!
> 
> nutrient guys have to toss their soil! that gets expensive, plus the nutes!
> 
> hydro guys, well shit yall just have to be a fucking millionaire just to run a decent size grow!


Compared to buying weed, us hydro cats are doing just fine, lol. Soil is for outdoor, imo. I mean if we're gonna create an environment you might as well make it count. 

Indoors all my hydro grows blew away all my soil grows in every aspect speed, yield, resin and only flavors are different. Not better or worst but different, less earthy in hydro.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Compared to buying weed, us hydro cats are doing just fine, lol. Soil is for outdoor, imo. I mean if we're gonna create an environment you might as well make it count.
> 
> Indoors all my hydro grows blew away all my soil grows in every aspect speed, yield, resin and only flavors are different. Not better or worst but different, less earthy in hydro.


but have u tried a sip with living organics? that's my point man with this method I get all the benifits you guys get plus I get the organic side! this truly is something special that's why I'm trying so hard to tell everyone!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

but I do agree with you guys, growing regular organics in soil, and regular smart pots or even plastic pots, you get extremely slow growth compared to other methods! which is why I'm giving that up for the most part!

only if I could figure out a way to do seedlings and early veg Ina. sip it would be over with! lmfao but as of right now they don't hit sips for about a month!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but have u tried a sip with living organics? that's my point man with this method I get all the benifits you guys get plus I get the organic side! this truly is something special that's why I'm trying so hard to tell everyone!


finish up your cake grow ill send you some hydro samples and you can put that shit to a taste test with all your friends and see if there really is a difference,I do a full 3 day pure water flush,
Dont tell them what u have,just have em smoke each and see what they say


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

OK I'll take ya up on that, it will give me time to expand anyway! bc that's gunnar take me few months of saving and buying little at a time!


Heisenbeans said:


> finish up your cake grow ill send you some hydro samples and you can put that shit to a taste test with all your friends and see if there really is a difference,I do a full 3 day pure water flush,
> Dont tell them what u have,just have em smoke each and see what they say


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> finish up your cake grow ill send you some hydro samples and you can put that shit to a taste test with all your friends and see if there really is a difference,I do a full 3 day pure water flush,
> Dont tell them what u have,just have em smoke each and see what they say


by the way the cake is doing great, shouldn't be long till she takes off, like the gg has!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> I would love a cut off that girl! She looks like a true keeper.


Hey send me a dm. It doesnt have a message button on your name.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> finish up your cake grow ill send you some hydro samples and you can put that shit to a taste test with all your friends and see if there really is a difference,I do a full 3 day pure water flush,
> Dont tell them what u have,just have em smoke each and see what they say


My soil grows always taste better than any hydro I've run or smoked. More yield in hydro of course. But for taste. Soil is where it's at. If your dialed in. I'd put my soil grow up against any hydro grow of the same strain. And will wreck the taste test. I wont yield as much. But I'd say its be a close race on trich production. Lighting has alot to do with that. But as far as flavor. Soil beats hydro any day of the week. If you know what your doing.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My soil grows always taste better than any hydro I've run or smoked. More yield in hydro of course. But for taste. Soil is where it's at. If your dialed in. I'd put my soil grow up against any hydro grow of the same strain. And will wreck the taste test. I wont yield as much. But I'd say its be a close race on trich production. Lighting has alot to do with that. But as far as flavor. Soil beats hydro any day of the week. If you know what your doing.


yea I agree with that as well, one day I'll do a side by side with hydro and sip, to compare for yield and growth rate! I already know who wins in taste!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

OG Raskal just admitted on IG Live arguing with Koma that he renamed OG kush to fire OG,It was a cut he got from the florida triangle and was better than alot of the cuts he had so he named it Fire OG.I thought that was pretty crazy.So there you have it people wondering about the history of Fire OG


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 8, 2018)

I pulled a little nugget off of my hibernate #7 the other day, trich's are pretty much all clear still, and it's still kinda wet, but I chucked a little chunk in my arizer solo. It's pretty fucking strong. The high seemed to last a good bit longer than normal too.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yeah I've got big hopes for my cookies and chem! goal is to clone each one then throw them all I'm flower to sex, kill the males and place one of each clone into a sip pot, for some explosive growth! but they are looking great rn pics from yesterday! I've got 6 total, but 3 are kinda tall and the notes are really spread out, so I've separated them, bc I have a feeling they will be males, but won't know for sure til a few more weeks!
> View attachment 4229436 View attachment 4229437 View attachment 4229439



I missed these somehow. Super green n lush looking. Nice n healthy. You definitely got a different pheno than I did. My fans look nothing like yours. Yours looks like i think lubs cookies n chem. Fans and structure wise. They look good AF though either way.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 8, 2018)

Not too surprised at this point. I kinda wish the genetic testing was more cost friendly. It would make figuring out the real from the chaff much easier.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I missed these somehow. Super green n lush looking. Nice n healthy. You definitely got a different pheno than I did. My fans look nothing like yours. Yours looks like i think lubs cookies n chem. Fans and structure wise. They good AF though either way.


I would be very happy if they come out like @LubdaNugs he had some beautiful dam cookies and chem, some of the pics he posted is the reason I wanted to try this strain!

I actually just cloned them today, well 4 of the 6 I did, I'm going to up pot them to w.e. pots I have available, either 5-10g smart pots and flower them very soon so I can sex them and kill the males and see if I have any winner, and then those winners will earn a spot in one of my sips!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but have u tried a sip with living organics? that's my point man with this method I get all the benifits you guys get plus I get the organic side! this truly is something special that's why I'm trying so hard to tell everyone!


No, only organic grows Ive done have been outdoors. I started growing in soil when I first got growing but after 16 years Ive gotten to a point were Im confident my hydro will not be shown up by any other bud, organic or synth grown. And Ive made many organic fans eat their own words when they hit my buds.

Im a huge fan of organic methods though and once I got property I will go that route for outdoor but for indoor Ill also go hydro.

The key to hydro and flavor is low ppm/ec. I rarelly go over 600ppm even in heavy flower and medium size indoor plants. If you got multiple lights running and your environmental factors are on point you can go much higher, even higher with co2 @ 85f, maybe up into mid 1000s up to 2000ppm but that level of performance is hard to mantain without big $$$.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, only organic grows Ive done have been outdoors. I started growing in soil when I first got growing but after 16 years Ive gotten to a point were Im confident my hydro will not be shown up by any other bud, organic or synth grown. And Ive made many organic fans eat their own words when they hit my buds.
> 
> Im a huge fan of organic methods though and once I got property I will go that route for outdoor but for indoor Ill also go hydro.
> 
> The key to hydro and flavor is low ppm/ec. I rarelly go over 600ppm even in heavy flower and medium size indoor plants. If you got multiple lights running and your environmental factors are on point you can go much higher, even higher with co2 @ 85f, maybe up into mid 1000s up to 2000ppm but that level of performance is hard to mantain without big $$$.


well that's the great thing about all of this so many opinions and ways to do everything! that's how we have gotten to where we are today! keep on killing it buddy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My soil grows always taste better than any hydro I've run or smoked. More yield in hydro of course. But for taste. Soil is where it's at. If your dialed in. I'd put my soil grow up against any hydro grow of the same strain. And will wreck the taste test. I wont yield as much. But I'd say its be a close race on trich production. Lighting has alot to do with that. But as far as flavor. Soil beats hydro any day of the week. If you know what your doing.


I'd take that bet.  Ill put my dro up against any bud. Doesnt mean Id win but Ill willing to gamble. 

Either way we can all agree whether its dirt or dro, it sure beats brick weed.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I would be very happy if they come out like @LubdaNugs he had some beautiful dam cookies and chem, some of the pics he posted is the reason I wanted to try this strain!
> 
> I actually just cloned them today, well 4 of the 6 I did, I'm going to up pot them to w.e. pots I have available, either 5-10g smart pots and flower them very soon so I can sex them and kill the males and see if I have any winner, and then those winners will earn a spot in one of my sips!


If I was you and you got a few bucks here n there. Check out radiclebags or rainscience bags. They are leaps n bounds better than smartpots. Dont get me wrong I use smartpots. But if i have an open radiclebag or rainscience bag. I'll use it over the smartys. Yield is better too.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd take that bet.  Ill put my dro up against any bud. Doesnt mean Id win but Ill willing to gamble.
> 
> Either way we can all agree whether its dirt or dro, it sure beats brick weed.


I agree.my wife and others like the hydro better as far as taste.any hydro that taste bad was cause they cooked em.the last 2 weeks I run low ec than 3 days of just plain water.shit always taste clean and dank.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree.my wife and others like the hydro better as far as taste.any hydro that taste bad was cause they cooked em.the last 2 weeks I run low ec than 3 days of just plain water.shit always taste clean and dank.


When I moved to Oregon a few years ago everyone was on this organic hippie tip talking shit about hydro and synthetic nutes. This one cat kept bragging about how his buddy only grows organically blah blah blah. So I tell dude to break out some of this great bud. The shit was garbage. So I pack up a bowl of an old miyagi pheno I had that tasted like Tang drink, dude hits it and the look on his face said it all. "Holy shit dude! Where the fuck you buy this?" Then I told him I grew it indoor and this fucking dude starts talking down about hydro. Even though he literally just said it was one of the best weeds he had ever tasted. If the hydro aint coming out just as tasty as soil then something went wrong. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I moved to Oregon a few years ago everyone was on this organic hippie tip talking shit about hydro and synthetic nutes. This one cat kept bragging about how his buddy only grows organically blah blah blah. So I tell dude to break out some of this great bud. The shit was garbage. So I pack up a bowl of an old miyagi pheno I had that tasted like Tang drink, dude hits it and the look on his face said it all. "Holy shit dude! Where the fuck you buy this?" Then I told him I grew it indoor and this fucking dude starts talking down about hydro. Even though he literally just said it was one of the best weeds he had ever tasted. If the hydro aint coming out just as tasty as soil then something went wrong. Thats just my opinion.


My hydro taste better than than anything I ever grew in fox farms.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> My hydro taste better than than anything I ever grew in fox farms.


I grow hydro and organic and my hydro while it yields more and it's way more frosty definitely doesn't bring the oils and terps like my ROLS does.

For flavor nothing compares to quality organic. Organic takes more skill tho and a lot more experience.

Right now i'm growing some purple gsc x animal cookies in hydro and some white fire og in organic right next to them, i like doing side by side it really shows a good comparison.

And i can tell you right now, fox farms is shit, it's not organic it's some really shitty soil i wouldn't even bother with it. If that's all you got to compare to i can see why you are mistaken.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> When I moved to Oregon a few years ago everyone was on this organic hippie tip talking shit about hydro and synthetic nutes. This one cat kept bragging about how his buddy only grows organically blah blah blah. So I tell dude to break out some of this great bud. The shit was garbage. So I pack up a bowl of an old miyagi pheno I had that tasted like Tang drink, dude hits it and the look on his face said it all. "Holy shit dude! Where the fuck you buy this?" Then I told him I grew it indoor and this fucking dude starts talking down about hydro. Even though he literally just said it was one of the best weeds he had ever tasted. If the hydro aint coming out just as tasty as soil then something went wrong. Thats just my opinion.


The outdoor folks out there are the worst. They somehow think yeild corresponds to quality. Looks good, but just not finished proper and nowhere near as good as their indoor, no matterwhat. Gold Hill had the first club open a few yrs ago and he told me, 65% of all outdoor submitted was refused by testing due to mites, mold, pesticides. I'd have outdoor given to me, and if you didn't scope it, you were in for a rude awakening. But again, most outdoor gets exported, so I don't think they really cared. What got my goat was they'd give it to their patients to smoke, sometimes free, but so what, so you can get a lung infection off moldy weed, lol. I had them same hippies trying to tell me how proud they was takin shits in the river, livin on the land, stinkin, etc. I just said Im a hippie at heart, lol. Damndest thing I ever seen. Indoor out there though can be very very good. jmho


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

well in some time when I have more room I'll do a side by side with the same clones and find out who wins for overall! at least so I know for myself lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> well in some time when I have more room I'll do a side by side with the same clones and find out who wins for overall! at least so I know for myself lol


I just ran 2 white fire og clones in hydro vs 2 white fire og clones in ROLS soil, same lighting (315 cmh + LED) , I prefered the organic had mixed reviews from friends but everyone said the flavor was better on the organic, potency kinda swayed some people (my hydro is serious business potent as fuck)

I also been running SIPs but do them outdoors (it's dry as shit here so the ROLS help keep soil moist for tomato plants)


----------



## 2easy (Nov 8, 2018)

I have grown full organic with great results and i grow coco now because i honestly dont think there is any difference as long as your doing both methods right.

The argument that one is better than the other is just a moo point.... its a cows opinion.... its moo


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

2easy said:


> I have grown full organic with great results and i grow coco now because i honestly dont think there is any difference as long as your doing both methods right.
> 
> The argument that one is better than the other is just a moo point.... its a cows opinion.... its moo


I kinda agree but also disagree and here's why

Coco and other hydroponic systems are limited by the amount of inputs you give them, organic soils are much much more diverse, when you use hydro you might run like 5-10 bottles, the ingredients total maybe 100 things inputted into the system.

Organic has literally billions of different types of inputs that are being fed to the plant via the soil food web, when done properly it's much more diverse and that's why you can see an increase in flavor profile and also in how the plant looks, i notice a lot more beautiful fades and fall colors in my organic compared to my hydro, which can definately bring out different terps and flavonoids.

If you are unskilled in one but skilled in another you might not notice any difference, but if you are skilled in both and compare you will see vast differences.

This is a picture of my organic wifi og grown next to my wifi og hydro, this same cut turned purple/black in organic and my hydro was totally green with a slight yellow fade. This produces different flavors.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

but ya see everyone here either has an opinion on organics or on hydro! 
but what yall aren't getting is the sip pots with living soil and taking advantage of proboitics isn't in either one of those categories, it's truly on a level by itself! in ways you can compare it to both, but the results are nothing alike either hydro or your normal organics! you guys should youtube and check out Pedros grow room he's also does the same way I do! it's truly something special, in about a year give or take I can compare all three methods and see which is truly superior! I can't say it blows the hydro away bc I dont do hydro! but regular organics isn't shit compared to the growth rate I'm getting with the sips! I'm telling ya guys yall should look into it!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

it's literally like a hydro pot and a living soil container got together, got high, and made the best fucking baby in the world! and this baby just so happened to take the best things from both! LMFAO


I was never arguing that organics is better than hydro or vise versa!

what I'm arguing is that a sip pot with a living soil, and taking advantage of proboitics, blows away both hydro and organic. lmfao


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but ya see everyone here either has an opinion on organics or on hydro!
> but what yall aren't getting is the sip pots with living soil and taking advantage of proboitics isn't in either one of those categories, it's truly on a level by itself! in ways you can compare it to both, but the results are nothing alike either hydro or your normal organics! you guys should youtube and check out Pedros grow room he's also does the same way I do! it's truly something special, in about a year give or take I can compare all three methods and see which is truly superior! I can't say it blows the hydro away bc I dont do hydro! but regular organics isn't shit compared to the growth rate I'm getting with the sips! I'm telling ya guys yall should look into it!


SIPs with living organic soil won't grow as fast as hydro.

Salt based nutrients are already broken down for immediate absorption, in living soil nutrients are broken down by bacteria.

The main advantage to hydro is using salt based nutrients in a solution for immediate uptake so the plant does as little work as possible and grows as fat as possible (think about a fat guy on a couch with fattening food brought to him vs a farmer that needs to go plow his fields to work for his food)


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> SIPs with living organic soil won't grow as fast as hydro.
> 
> Salt based nutrients are already broken down for immediate absorption, in living soil nutrients are broken down by bacteria.


there's the answer I was looking for dam I knew they grew twice as fast as reg organics but dam I was hoping it was just as fast as hydro or better!

but I think I'm OK with a Lil slower growing them hydro if It can produce and over all better product! at least it's twice as fast as reg organics! but steals the benefits of the organics!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd take that bet.  Ill put my dro up against any bud. Doesnt mean Id win but Ill willing to gamble.
> 
> Either way we can all agree whether its dirt or dro, it sure beats brick weed.


It absolutely does. Lol.

But..... I'm the Midsgand leader.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> there's the answer I was looking for dam I knew they grew twice as fast as reg organics but dam I was hoping it was just as fast as hydro or better!
> 
> but I think I'm OK with a Lil slower growing them hydro if It can produce and over all better product! at least it's twice as fast as reg organics! but steals the benefits of the organics!


SIPS grow faster than normal organic since they have more moisture and take the guess work out of watering (since it's key to keep soil evenly moist for organic gardening).


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> SIPs with living organic soil won't grow as fast as hydro.
> 
> Salt based nutrients are already broken down for immediate absorption, in living soil nutrients are broken down by bacteria.
> 
> The main advantage to hydro is using salt based nutrients in a solution for immediate uptake so the plant does as little work as possible and grows as fat as possible (think about a fat guy on a couch with fattening food brought to him vs a farmer that needs to go plow his fields to work for his food)


but with the sip, it's a fat guy doing the farming too! I just can't see how hydro would be superior, when they have taken the best from both worlds and smashed them together ya know!

unless it really all does comes down to the salts in ferts, if that's the case why not use the same shit in the rez of the sip????


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but with the sip, it's a fat guy doing the farming too! I just can't see how hydro would be superior, when they have taken the best from both worlds and smashed them together ya know!
> 
> unless it really all does comes down to the salts in ferts, if that's the case why not use the same shit in the rez of the sip????


You can, but a proper hydro setup would be more effective.

Using soil or coco in a hydro res only slows down the rooting process (i have done it before)

The best for hydro growth is hydroton. Easiest and fastest for root growth and oxygenation of water.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It absolutely does. Lol.
> 
> But..... I'm the Midsgand leader.
> View attachment 4229666 View attachment 4229684 View attachment 4229685 View attachment 4229687 View attachment 4229688 View attachment 4229689 View attachment 4229690 View attachment 4229691 View attachment 4229693


Man that goji crosses well with everything! Those look amazing and just looking at them you know they gonna hit like a bag of bricks to the head.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

I have 3 female hibernates going, this one is the frostiest most promising looking girl, the others are a week or two behind 

This is day 28 of flower

Typical stardawg scents off of her so far

Still have the hibernate Male getting ready to splooge some F2s and crosses from


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bit of butter start of week 4 day 24, starting to swell abit


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I have 3 female hibernates going, this one is the frostiest most promising looking girl, the others are a week or two behind
> 
> This is day 28 of flower
> 
> ...


they kinda look similar to my jelly pie! looking good man!


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Jelly pie going on its last run , I ran her four or five times, good fun smoke, dense colorful shiny sticky nugs. If I had more of a fruity flavor pheno I might keep her, but I got other stuff to get to , still have half a pack for maybe the future.

Day 55 of flower, show you what a tiny less than one gallon hempy bucket canndo, at least two zips will come off this little girl
Power of hempy kids.

4 inch clone from bubbleponic cloner, into this Vega protein shake container for a month and flipped at less than 12”.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You can, but a proper hydro setup would be more effective.
> 
> Using soil or coco in a hydro res only slows down the rooting process (i have done it before)
> 
> The best for hydro growth is hydroton. Easiest and fastest for root growth and oxygenation of water.


so pretty much hydro will always be faster growth, and most ppl feel organics has a better taste! ppl argue which trully has more potent bud so its all the more reason to smash the two together in a sip. you get what I mean? I'm just gunna have to run my own side by side, but I honestly think sips will be what I do for the rest of my life, until something better comes along that is!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Jelly pie last run , I ran her four or five times, good fun smoke, dense colorful shiny sticky nugs. If I had more of a fruity flavor pheno I might keep her, but I got other stuff to get to , still have half a pack for maybe the future.
> 
> Day 55 of flower, show you what a tiny less than one gallon hempy bucket canndo, at least two zips will come off this little girl
> Power of hempy kids.
> ...


I'm guessing u got a homemade hydro set up?? what's doing on down there lol

and she's deff. a beautiful pheno!


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Jelly pie same pheno taken down 65 days , two month cure

    


Maverick flipped about two weeks ago, frosting up 

 


Magoo


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 8, 2018)

Hydro vs non-hydro.

I bet that discussion has never happened on RIU.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Hydro vs non-hydro.
> 
> I bet that discussion has never happened on RIU.


ain't u been reading lol? its hydro vs soil vs sip! lmfao I'm just messing, I'm just really happy with this shit I've learned about and very impressed.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm guessing u got a homemade hydro set up?? what's doing on down there lol
> 
> and she's deff. a beautiful pheno!


Hempy bucket, 80/20 perlite/vermiculite

No working parts , just a hole about an inch and a half up from the bottom, water as you would normal plant, if your interested read up @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hempy bucket, 80/20 perlite/vermiculite
> 
> No working parts , just a hole about an inch and a half up from the bottom, water as you would normal plant, if your interested read up @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/


yea thanks I'll check it out! looks great!


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea thanks I'll check it out! looks great!


Also this one still has some images

https://www.rollitup.org/t/an-idiots-guide-to-hempy.386008/


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea thanks I'll check it out! looks great!


Hempys are so good man.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hempy bucket, 80/20 perlite/vermiculite
> 
> No working parts , just a hole about an inch and a half up from the bottom, water as you would normal plant, if your interested read up @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/


what nutrient lineup you using?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 8, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> SIPs with living organic soil won't grow as fast as hydro.
> 
> Salt based nutrients are already broken down for immediate absorption, in living soil nutrients are broken down by bacteria.
> 
> The main advantage to hydro is using salt based nutrients in a solution for immediate uptake so the plant does as little work as possible and grows as fat as possible (think about a fat guy on a couch with fattening food brought to him vs a farmer that needs to go plow his fields to work for his food)


Hydro is "Couch Potato" and soil is "Iron Worker" in real life examples? lol


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 8, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> OG Raskal just admitted on IG Live arguing with Koma that he renamed OG kush to fire OG,It was a cut he got from the florida triangle and was better than alot of the cuts he had so he named it Fire OG.I thought that was pretty crazy.So there you have it people wondering about the history of Fire OG


haha wow. also, koma is a twat.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Hempys are so good man.


yea I'm in another thread reading about it now! it seems to be sorta the same as a hydro but uses different methods and less work then hydro! my only issue with it is I would have to worry about flushing and doing it at the exact time. other than that seems pretty easy!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I use Pro Mix , Perlite ,Coco Coir , worm castings and compost to start with in my style of "organic farming".


your one of the ppl that need to try a sip, since your already running organics! it's not really any different just a lot easier and much better results!


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I'm in another thread reading about it now! it seems to be sorta the same as a hydro but uses different methods and less work then hydro! my only issue with it is I would have to worry about flushing and doing it at the exact time. other than that seems pretty easy!


hempy is hydro, straight up.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> hempy is hydro, straight up.


so it's considered the same just diff, like a dwc and the air stone way?


----------



## Sebud (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hempy bucket, 80/20 perlite/vermiculite
> 
> No working parts , just a hole about an inch and a half up from the bottom, water as you would normal plant, if your interested read up @ https://www.rollitup.org/t/world-of-hempy.546006/


Think I'll do a little light reading thanks for the link


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hydro is "Couch Potato" and soil is "Iron Worker" in real life examples? lol


Funny that I’m an ironworker in real life.
After work I need couch potato



Yodaweed said:


> what nutrient lineup you using?


Flora nova one part for veg and the one part for bloom. Sometimes calimag depending on strain.

Ran emerald harvest 2 part bloom last flower rotation, side by side , didn’t see much difference, I enjoy the one part (KISS) . And with my local water source, the ph is perfect after adding my nutrients , I’ve been very happy since I stopped adding liquid koolbloom or any other additives, just the basics are perfect, Lucas formula friendly , here which is essentially the floranova one part


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so it's considered the same just diff, like a dwc and the air stone way?


Hydro

And it’s sub category is drain to waste. As compared to dwc, bubbleponics, aeroponics etc


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm torn between harvesting my tomahawk early in the morning or letter her go a few more days! I had took a sample bud and threw it under the digi microscope and saw rough 10-20 % amber, but yet majority of the pistols are red but some are still white and new, plus they haven't really receded like I've seen in the past! and the calixes really aren't swollen yet!

I'll take pics, and micro pics later and get u guys opinions! but I'm really on the fence, bc I don't want all amber trics and wind up with some sleeping meds, I mean it is a gg cross so it's already kinda strong! so yeah I'm torn rn lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

This Cookies n Chem is just fantastic. Calyxes are swelling good where I hit her with pollen. Shes makin seeds and still laying the frost down. I'd say shes dialed in better this run, than last.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I'm in another thread reading about it now! it seems to be sorta the same as a hydro but uses different methods and less work then hydro! my only issue with it is I would have to worry about flushing and doing it at the exact time. other than that seems pretty easy!


So last run I did a week of 1/2 strength nutes and then about 9 days of pure water and it's come out really nice. Next time I'll do another 3 or 4 days pure water see how that goes. 5 gal buckets have good results man. I grew these in hempys


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> your one of the ppl that need to try a sip, since your already running organics! it's not really any different just a lot easier and much better results!


I have my own form of the "Sip". I call it the "Big Sip" I kinda use 2 different methods together. Sorta like the "Earth Box" and the "Water Farm" in combination with the 10gal "Family Dollar" plastic totes for 5 bucks a pc. 18 gal are 6.00. I use a bunch of them for everything.
But yea, the "Sip" is a great method. 
Shit, you just got a nickname! lol


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hydro
> 
> And it’s sub category is drain to waste. As compared to dwc, bubbleponics, aeroponics etc


the ole Krusty buckets, aka Freedom buckets work dandy also, but its not the new hype. Miss ole Krusty.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have my own form of the "Sip". I call it the "Big Sip" I kinda use 2 different methods together. Sorta like the "Earth Box" and the "Water Farm" in combination with the 10gal "Family Dollar" plastic totes for 5 bucks a pc. 18 gal are 6.00. I use a bunch of them for everything.
> But yea, the "Sip" is a great method.
> Shit, you just got a nickname! lol


u gotta link even after ppl arguing and making points with me all day I'm still leaning towards liking my sip the best, but unfortunately until I try the other methods myself my opinion will be biased, but one day I'll give it all a try!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This Cookies n Chem is just fantastic. Calyxes are swelling good where I hit her with pollen. Shes makin seeds and still laying the frost down. I'd say shes dialed in better this run, than last.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229750 View attachment 4229751 View attachment 4229752 View attachment 4229753 View attachment 4229754 View attachment 4229755 View attachment 4229758 View attachment 4229759 View attachment 4229760


great pics but I'm missing the part where u said the calaxes were swelling? I don't see that at all!

and it could be me I am blind! lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> great pics but I'm missing the part where u said the calaxes were swelling? I don't see that at all!
> 
> and it could be me I am blind! lol


I didnt take a pic of the branches I dusted. Was jus meaning it for reference that she took.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> the ole Krusty buckets, aka Freedom buckets work dandy also, but its not the new hype. Miss ole Krusty.


Ole Krusty bucket, overgrow days


----------



## SirSquashalot (Nov 8, 2018)

A little pebble pusher on the menu tonight!!


----------



## Sebud (Nov 8, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> A little pebble pusher on the menu tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good enjoy


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> A little pebble pusher on the menu tonight!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao he really posted some old skool bone thugs, lmfao that's what I'm talking about!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 8, 2018)

Some GPS frostitutes at the halfway mark.
Was going to add the flash and thought some could appreciate just a regular old pic. 
Although, the flash pics are quite bright/icey


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Some GPS frostitutes at the halfway mark.
> Was going to add the flash and thought some could appreciate just a regular old pic.
> Although, the flash pics are quite bright/icey
> 
> ...


strain? it looks familiar!

those look really nice and healthy great job on them! what's ur method of growing lol, I been asking everyone!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

one thing no one can say is that the GPS genetics dont throw a shit ton of trics! for sure atleast every one I've grown did and does!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm torn between harvesting my tomahawk early in the morning or letter her go a few more days! I had took a sample bud and threw it under the digi microscope and saw rough 10-20 % amber, but yet majority of the pistols are red but some are still white and new, plus they haven't really receded like I've seen in the past! and the calixes really aren't swollen yet!
> 
> I'll take pics, and micro pics later and get u guys opinions! but I'm really on the fence, bc I don't want all amber trics and wind up with some sleeping meds, I mean it is a gg cross so it's already kinda strong! so yeah I'm torn rn lol.


Harvest by trichs, not pistils. Sounds like you should harvest now if you don't want some super stoney stuff.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Harvest by trichs, not pistils. Sounds like you should harvest now if you don't want some super stoney stuff.


see I've always been taught that it's not any one thing but the over all on a few things like tric, pistols, calyxes, the way the pistols turn and go into themselves, ya know everything!

but I do get where ur coming from, the trics are 100% of your high, so in reality they are the only thing that truly matters, but at the same time I want decent yeild!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> see I've always been taught that it's not any one thing but the over all on a few things like tric, pistols, calyxes, the way the pistols turn and go into themselves, ya know everything!
> 
> but I do get where ur coming from, the trics are 100% of your high, so in reality they are the only thing that truly matters, but at the same time I want decent yeild!


If you've got 10% amber, the buds aren't going to bulk up more. 
I'd chop it now. 
Greenpoint gear throws white pistils all the way through flower.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> If you've got 10% amber, the buds aren't going to bulk up more.
> I'd chop it now.
> Greenpoint gear throws white pistils all the way through flower.


yea I have heard that before but my first time seeing it, you prolly are right I'm still gunna take some pics later tonight both bud shot and some micro trich pics, I'll post them here just to show yall! but no matter what it's either going early morning, or a few days max!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 8, 2018)

Something that has chem4 in it genetically is gonna keep spitting new pistils in some plants. 

You'll gain like an 8th in weight and ruin 98% of your harvest with exploded trichs if you let those 24 hairs finish their calyxes.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Something that has chem4 in it genetically is gonna keep spitting new pistils in some plants.
> 
> You'll gain like an 8th in weight and ruin 98% of your harvest with exploded trichs if you let those 24 hairs finish their calyxes.


hmm that is very good to know! one thing I know for sure is ive never taken an over ripe bud lmfao, I'm very impatient, but I've learned you gotta let em finish too!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Some GPS frostitutes at the halfway mark.
> Was going to add the flash and thought some could appreciate just a regular old pic.
> Although, the flash pics are quite bright/icey
> 
> ...


That shit looks like my LVTK! One of the frostiest I've seen out of gps gear. Kudos man, what strain is that?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> CnC made the Facebook High Times cover page, grown by danksomebody or other


no shit? u got a link?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> strain? it looks familiar!
> 
> those look really nice and healthy great job on them! what's ur method of growing lol, I been asking everyone!


You already know....Jelly
Thanks


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit looks like my LVTK! One of the frostiest I've seen out of gps gear. Kudos man, what strain is that?


Thanks. JP


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 8, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> thank you is there any advise u can offer? taking pics under hps just isn't happening for me, I've adjusted all settings with some luck but not enough! my only choice for taking pics while she is alive is in the dark! so how can I improve my pics?


You have to correct the white balance on the camera with the HPS light are you taking pictures on a phone? If so you may not have those types of manual controls, so I’d suggest downlodinf a camera app from the App Store that gives you manual controls of your camera that the stock camera apps don’t. There is one on IOS called pro camera but there are plenty just look for one with manual features. The white balance setting you want to use is Kelvin and you can dial in the color temperature and it’ll correct it.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hydro
> 
> And it’s sub category is drain to waste. As compared to dwc, bubbleponics, aeroponics etc


Never heard of this technique. Did some research. Very interesting. Might give it a go next run. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2018)

It seems by the time I’m checking trichs most plants have dramatically slowed their growth and adding little weight or beginning unproductive foxtailing.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 9, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Never heard of this technique. Did some research. Very interesting. Might give it a go next run. Thanks for the idea.


DTW is about as efficient a way to grow cannabis as you will find. explosive growth rates, even for hydro. i really need to make the change...


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> DTW is about as efficient a way to grow cannabis as you will find. explosive growth rates, even for hydro. i really need to make the change...


Yeah I'm mostly an organic super soil grower. Let's be honest though, who doesn't want bigger yeilds. I do this as a hobby though. Don't sell or anything like that. I like the science of growing I suppose. Like to learn new techniques and try to perfect my system.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 9, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Yeah I'm mostly an organic super soil grower. Let's be honest though, who doesn't want bigger yeilds. I do this as a hobby though. Don't sell or anything like that. I like the science of growing I suppose. Like to learn new techniques and try to perfect my system.


super soil and no-till really interest me. may get into that in the future as well.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> super soil and no-till really interest me. may get into that in the future as well.


Yeah it's worked really well for me. Once you get the soil composition right it's as easy as just watering. I like easy !! I like the way the bud smokes grown this way as well. Smooth.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol,I didn't read far enough down. Looks as if enough people "set you straight" lol....I'll go back and delete my emotional post.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

Help -- I tweaked my spatula! 


Betcha can't guess what I'm doing... 
 
Killed 2 batteries so I guess I'm done.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dropped these in h2o, along with a whole pack of Sundance Kid. ￼


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Help -- I tweaked my spatula!
> View attachment 4230326
> 
> Betcha can't guess what I'm doing...
> ...


Looks like the old nicad battery or is it lithium? Ive got a makita with the lithium battery and I bet I haven't charged it but maybe twice in the last year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Looks like the old nicad battery or is it lithium? Ive got a makita with the lithium battery and I bet I haven't charged it but maybe twice in the last year.


Old heavy as fuck ni cad batteries. 
They still work so I haven't upgraded...


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Old heavy as fuck ni cad batteries.
> They still work so I haven't upgraded...


I honestly use an old DeWalt 18v nicad more than any of my others because it stays around my growing area, others stay in my shop.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

So harvest is almost upon me, and was curious as to how you guys prefer to consume your meds. I mostly just smoke it the old fashioned way. Joint or bong etc. Well I decided to try a vape pen for my dried flower. Bought a Herbva Nokiva vaporizer. Is this the preferred method these days or is it all about the dabs, extracts etc? What differences is the effect of using a vape as opposed to the old fashioned way?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> So harvest is almost upon me, and was curious as to how you guys prefer to consume your meds. I mostly just smoke it the old fashioned way. Joint or bong etc. Well I decided to try a vape pen for my dried flower. Bought a Herbva Nokiva vaporizer. Is this the preferred method these days or is it all about the dabs, extracts etc? What differences is the effect of using a vape as opposed to the old fashioned way?? Thanks in advance.


I use a vapor pen for dry flower alot. You get more taste. A stronger flavor profile I think. Than with traditional lighter and a pipe. But if I smoke out of pipe i use glass only. Or i stuff cones. Which is my fav. Bc you can stuff 4 or 5 different flavors in it. And get the different highs as you smoke it. If you run alot of strains like I do.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I use a vapor pen for dry flower alot. You get more taste. A stronger flavor profile I think. Than with traditional lighter and a pipe. But if I smoke out of pipe i use glass only. Or i stuff cones. Which is my fav. Bc you can stuff 4 or 5 different flavors in it. And get the different highs as you smoke it. If you run alot od strains like I do.


I'm with you on the glass. Got some nice glass utensils. What about effect when vaping? Is the vape more potent that traditional or about the same?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

I vape like 90% of the time. I would say I get as high off of one bowl out of my vape as smoking a 1 1/4 cone, but with like 1/6 of the herb. You gotta make sure you get a good vape though, there is a lot of shitty ones.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

that's a fucking nanner isn't it! I searched this bastard evert day up and down and could only find one! well I pulled her out the tent and was gunna cut it down in the middle of the night, and decided to try and take a pic with a white background! well that part worked well, and then found this sneaky Lil prick!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

I apologize for the language I'm just very upset, I know everyone has told me they just do that, but I hate it! so I won't be keeping any of my phenos of tomahawk! hopefully it was worth it! yield looks decent it's pretty, and as always I can't smell for shit so don't ask lmfao!

here the rest of the pics,
you can see in the second pic where I originally found a nanner and plucked a small chuck out lol


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

I really wouldn't worry about 1 nanner, that shit looks nice


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 9, 2018)

Chopping tomahawk:

  

Cloudy trichs at 60


----------



## SexForBreakfast (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I apologize for the language I'm just very upset, I know everyone has told me they just do that, but I hate it! so I won't be keeping any of my phenos of tomahawk! hopefully it was worth it! yield looks decent it's pretty, and as always I can't smell for shit so don't ask lmfao!
> 
> here the rest of the pics,
> 
> View attachment 4230361 View attachment 4230362 View attachment 4230363



Love the frost!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I really wouldn't worry about 1 nanner, that shit looks nice


I'm kinda not, in a way, I've just had a truly horrible experience with nanners in the past!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

I kinda like the white background pics, I can't remember who told me that or susuggested it, but thank you! its a lil more work and a pain but i think it does look better, and make an over all better pic, atleast compared to my normal pics lol



my normal ^^^


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I vape like 90% of the time. I would say I get as high off of one bowl out of my vape as smoking a 1 1/4 cone, but with like 1/6 of the herb. You gotta make sure you get a good vape though, there is a lot of shitty ones.


That's what I was thinking. Your just getting the good stuff without all the fluff. Seems very efficient to vape the flower. Yeah I just bought my first vape. Nothing crazy expensive but had good reviews and should get the job done. What temperature do you set your vape at ?


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I kinda like the white background pics, I can't remember who told me that or susuggested it, but thank you! its a lil more work and a pain but i think it does look better, and make an over all better pic, atleast compared to my normal pics lol
> View attachment 4230370


Excellent job sir. Flower looks top notch.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> That's what I was thinking. Your just getting the good stuff without all the fluff. Seems very efficient to vape the flower. Yeah a just bought my first vape. Nothing crazy expensive but had good reviews and should get the job done. What temperature do you set your vape at ?


I honestly don't know. I have an arizer solo, and I usually start it on the 3rd setting, and work my way up to the last one untill I don't get anymore vapor


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I honestly don't know. I have an arizer solo, and I usually start it on the 3rd setting, and work my way up to the last one untill I don't get anymore vapor


Appreciate it bro. Thanks.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 9, 2018)

Copper Chem and Hibernate at 28:


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

Another plus side of vaping is that you don't reek like a motherfucker if you gotta go somewhere.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

thanks guys, it does look decent but truly I'm not very satisfied, I feel myself and the girl could have done better, but I've gotta pheno #6 jelly pie in a sip, that is doing amazing I'll try and get some pics soon but she is really doing good, actually putting on a nice weight as well compared to the other 20 cuts I'm ran in 10g smart pots with the same soil!

OK sorry about the hps pics, but I'm only trying to show you guys the size, so it shouldn't matter! but both these girls are jelly pie #6 cloned at the exact same time! transplanted same time everything same time except the sip was flowered about 2 weeks before the smart pot! and they both use the same soil!!

oh and as you can see the smart pot is sitting on extra small bucket things just to raise it closer to the light and it's still not as big as the sip, only thing I'm Changingabout the sip is some serious scrogging and controlling that crazy growth! and not to mention this sup wasn't as good as the next ones will be!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

and yes u guys finally get to see what I use as steaks, lmfao ya know what I'll let yall guess before I tell ya! 

hint: it's funny as fuck and dam sure don't belong in the pot, and the wife will kill me when she finds out!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and yes u guys finally get to see what I use as steaks, lmfao ya know what I'll let yall guess before I tell ya!
> 
> hint: it's funny as fuck and dam sure don't belong in the pot, and the wife will kill me when she finds out!


Lmao, you stole the wands from the blinds


----------



## nc208 (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and yes u guys finally get to see what I use as steaks, lmfao ya know what I'll let yall guess before I tell ya!
> 
> hint: it's funny as fuck and dam sure don't belong in the pot, and the wife will kill me when she finds out!


Those look like the twist things to close blinds?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

A very cool dude has allowed me to finish my GPS bean collection by helping me attain the first strain I ever wanted from them.
It has come full circle and has become my last pack to attain.
Thank you good sir.

Good luck with your pick.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Lmao, you stole the wands from the blinds


lmfao ohhh yesss! and the wife is going to beat my ass when she finds out lmfaoo stole more than half! lmfao


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I vape like 90% of the time. I would say I get as high off of one bowl out of my vape as smoking a 1 1/4 cone, but with like 1/6 of the herb. You gotta make sure you get a good vape though, there is a lot of shitty ones.


I agree 100% I get just as high off of less herb. And depending on the strain, the high lasts longer. But Vape pens are a dime a dozen. I look at it this way. Vape pens are like lights. Cheap lights will grow weed. Good lights will grow good weed. Both have the same end result. But the journey there is better. So dont cheap out on a vape pen. If you got the cash to get a good one. But I have kinda cheap one. Top left. Atmos jump vape pen. But bought it locally for 40 bucks. It's very good for the price. It's a ceramic convection vape pen. No actual heating coil like a lighter. The entire ceramic cylinder heats up. Fast. Charges on USB. Full charge lasts forever. 3 or 4 days. And I smoke alot. I carry it in my pocket every day. It holds like maybe half a bowl pack. And you can get a good 15-18 hits off of one pack. I'm actually vaping some magnum opus right now with it..


----------



## Sebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's a fucking nanner isn't it! I searched this bastard evert day up and down and could only find one! well I pulled her out the tent and was gunna cut it down in the middle of the night, and decided to try and take a pic with a white background! well that part worked well, and then found this sneaky Lil prick!
> View attachment 4230360


If it's ready to cut pluck it your good


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> A very cool dude has allowed me to finish my GPS bean collection by helping me attain the first strain I ever wanted from them.
> It has come full circle and has become my last pack to attain.
> Thank you good sir.
> View attachment 4230411
> Good luck with your pick.


I popped 4 beans of jp. Got 2 and 2 both males were straight shit. One female was ok. No color, loud chem nose. No grape pie nose at all. Yield was so so. The other female is now a keeper in my mother tent. Shes gets purple n red. Very frosty. Loud grapey nose. No chem at all. But has alot of chem taste on the back end. It's like taking a grape sucker sticking it in your mouth. Then washing it down with a chemical cleaner. That lingers in your mouth for a good long minute. Hope you find a momma leaner. Those are the keeper imho.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sebud said:


> If it's ready to cut pluck it your good


yea I plan on it, but the lights had came on before I made my lazy ass in their so I just moved it out the tent, into my bedroom and I'm gunna chop it in about 6-8 hrs just enough to make sure it knows it's sleeping time!

I read along time ago, that ppl cut early in morning or right before lights on bc of something about the plant not holding as many nutrients and stuff in its stems at that time, so I just stick to what I know, "why fix something that's not broken"


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's a fucking nanner isn't it! I searched this bastard evert day up and down and could only find one! well I pulled her out the tent and was gunna cut it down in the middle of the night, and decided to try and take a pic with a white background! well that part worked well, and then found this sneaky Lil prick!
> View attachment 4230360


If the trichs arent ready just pull the nanner with tweezers


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If the trichs arent ready just pull the nanner with tweezers


they are trics were around 20% 2 days ago! so she's ready for sure!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I popped 4 beans of jp. Got 2 and 2 both males were straight shit. One female was ok. No color, loud chem nose. No grape pie nose at all. Yield was so so. The other female is now a keeper in my mother tent. Shes gets purple n red. Very frosty. Loud grapey nose. No chem at all. But has alot od chem taste on the back end. It's like taking a grape sucker sticking it in your mouth. Then washing it down with a chemical cleaner. That lingers in your mouth for a good long minute. Hope you find a momma leaner. Thise wre the keeper imho.


Yes,I am chasing that Grape Pie/Stomper leaning pheno. I haven't had any chem to date. Wouldn't know it if I saw,smelled or tasted it.
I know.....it's sad.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I plan on it, but the lights had came on before I made my lazy ass in their so I just moved it out the tent, into my bedroom and I'm gunna chop it in about 6-8 hrs just enough to make sure it knows it's sleeping time!
> 
> I read along time ago, that ppl cut early in morning or right before lights on bc of something about the plant not holding as many nutrients and stuff in its stems at that time, so I just stick to what I know, "why fix something that's not broken"


I do the same when I harvest I do it in the dark with a green light and my plants don't see light till after the cure.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> A very cool dude has allowed me to finish my GPS bean collection by helping me attain the first strain I ever wanted from them.
> It has come full circle and has become my last pack to attain.
> Thank you good sir.
> View attachment 4230411
> Good luck with your pick.


Grow them out, there is plenty of goodness to be found in that pack. I just cracked a jar from last spings harvest, I was hit in the nose with pure grape jam.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Grow them out, there is plenty of goodness to be found in that pack. I just cracked a jar from last spings harvest, I was hit in the nose with pure grape jam.View attachment 4230437View attachment 4230438 View attachment 4230439


I had a pheno similar to your second pic, in my opinion it was one of the best tasting pheonos that I found!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> So harvest is almost upon me, and was curious as to how you guys prefer to consume your meds. I mostly just smoke it the old fashioned way. Joint or bong etc. Well I decided to try a vape pen for my dried flower. Bought a Herbva Nokiva vaporizer. Is this the preferred method these days or is it all about the dabs, extracts etc? What differences is the effect of using a vape as opposed to the old fashioned way?? Thanks in advance.


I've been really digging my vape pen. I processed some (a lot in fact) outdoor bud to make oil. I've never been a huge fan of inhaling smoke, so this works perfect for me.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I had a pheno similar to your second pic, in my opinion it was one of the best tasting pheonos that I found!
> View attachment 4230440 View attachment 4230441


I made a bunch of f2s that I need to go through. The grape pie phenotype is wonderful. I can’t wait to grow out more grapey goodness. I also just bought a pack of Blueberry Shortcake from Cannarado.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I made a bunch of f2s that I need to go through. The grape pie phenotype is wonderful. I can’t wait to grow out more grapey goodness. I also just bought a pack of Blueberry Shortcake from Cannarado.


Any chances on you wanting to trade some of those f2s?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes,I am chasing that Grape Pie/Stomper leaning pheno. I haven't had any chem to date. Wouldn't know it if I saw,smelled or tasted it.
> I know.....it's sad.



Get ready to be happy. lol
I only got 3 females out of the pack, but all 3 were at the very least good to killer. 
All 3 had a grape leaning flavor to them (1 on them more on the grape/chemmy side), but my favorite is the sharpest grape flavor you can imagine...also the frostiest of the 3. 
Perhaps some of you older folks are familiar with Nehi soda’s back in the day. Well, you’ll remember how SHARP their grape, peach and other sodas were. That’s the best way to describe it....a real sharp grape. Unmistakably grape, sour ish. Just hits the jawbones and makes the mouth water. 
I hope you find the grapiest of grape pheno. Keep us posted


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Awww man @SoHappy101 you done went and did it with the grape Nehi soda?!!!!
See, I knew it was sumthin' special about that JP. It was Greenthumbs and I think Tangie had some pics of some beatiful JP.
How long did you run the 3 gals? Did they finish in nearly the same time frame?
Thanks for the report and heads up!

edit* too many erros for my liking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I have an arizer solo


Would you recommend it? Buy it again?


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 9, 2018)

Nothing better than a volcano. I leave mine on constantly and have it on a timer. On the weekends it’s on from 7am-10pm and been like that for years. Still going. I smoke a lot so I can’t wait 5 minutes for it to warm up. Lol. The best is when I open the garage door after work and I see that orange light is on and it’s ready to be smoked.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Would you recommend it? Buy it again?


Oh hell yeah. I think I've had it for about 3 or 4 years now, and it's still kicking. Probably an average of 6-8 cycles a day (12 min cutoff). works great, but it's the only dry herb vape I have used so take that how you will. 

Super easy to clean since the chamber doesn't really see any heb, just the stem. You can drop the stem right into some milk on the stove and make some potent hot chocolate if that's your thing. Then just clean with iso after. I've been just scraping out the reclaim and putting it in a cotton ball to revape it though, edibles haven't really been working for me lately.

They have an updated model with a display, and some upgrades, but you can get the original for pretty cheap now.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 9, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Nothing better than a volcano. I leave mine on constantly and have it on a timer. On the weekends it’s on from 7am-10pm and been like that for years. Still going. I smoke a lot so I can’t wait 5 minutes for it to warm up. Lol. The best is when I open the garage door after work and I see that orange light is on and it’s ready to be smoked.


i like my volcano, but for me there is nothing better than a joint. dabs are coming pretty damn close these days though...


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 9, 2018)

If newvape has a 420 sale next year I think I'm gonna pick up a flowerpot.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Awww man @SoHappy101 you done went and did it with the grape Nehi soda?!!!!
> See, I knew it was sumthin' special about that JP. It was Greenthumbs and I think Tangie had some pics of some beatiful JP.
> How long did you run the 3 gals? Did they finish in nearly the same time frame?
> Thanks for the report and heads up!
> ...


yes I've got well over 100 pics of JP, also won last month's contest with a JP pic, or maybe the month before idk! was yall wanting me to post a few of my favs?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes I've got well over 100 pics of JP, also won last month's contest with a JP pic, or maybe the month before idk! was yall wanting me to post a few of my favs?


I'm always down for JP pics. I need reference points.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Grow them out, there is plenty of goodness to be found in that pack. I just cracked a jar from last spings harvest, I was hit in the nose with pure grape jam.View attachment 4230437View attachment 4230438 View attachment 4230439


B E A utiful gal Lubda. I'm most likely gonna pop 5. See if I can get that grape leaner


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

I lied I have 92 pics of jelly pie lmfao! I love taken pics, plus it's awesome to be able to look back on things! or if I forget when I started something I can look back through the pics and see the dates!!

if that's not enough pics msgs me ill send more, I think I take up enough room on this GPS thread lmfao!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> How long did you run the 3 gals? Did they finish in nearly the same time frame?
> Thanks for the report and heads up!
> .


My first try got me 2 shirleys out of five, both very similar finishing at 72 and 76 days. Delicious smoke, heavy stone. Just finished the last of it a couple of days ago. I found 15 beans between the two, so I considered the pack expendable. I love running those small accidents.



CoB_nUt said:


> A very cool dude has allowed me to finish my GPS bean collection by helping me attain the first strain I ever wanted from them.


  



Goats22 said:


> i like my volcano, but for me there is nothing better than a joint. dabs are coming pretty damn close these days though...


I'm a long term joint guy, too. I've had a Da Budda for a few years. It's great, but I've hardly used it because it's non-portable and the joint guy thing. I'm just thinking about something portable to give my lungs a break from smoke for a while.



Badmofo529 said:


> Oh hell yeah. I think I've had it for about 3 or 4 years now, and it's still kicking. Probably an average of 6-8 cycles a day (12 min cutoff). works great, but it's the only dry herb vape I have used so take that how you will.
> 
> .


Sounds perfect. Thanks for the endorsement.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks @Greenthumbs256 That last JP pic looks scrumptuous.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

I've had a Pax (2nd gen) forma while now. Portable,nice oven size, good hits once you learn how to pack the oven. They have a gen 3 version now. It's been a while since I've looked into the tec.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks @Greenthumbs256 That last JP pic looks scrumptuous.


honestly I know there is better ones there is just so dam many to dig through! and having to do each one individually sucks ass, but he's two more, one of my favs, and one that didn't make the cut!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

yea know one day I'd like to buy some kinda camera made for taking pics like this! it's something I've never worried about bc my burner phone takes really nice pics, but I'd like to go a step or 2 up!

anyone have advise on camera's? I literally know nothing about then!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 9, 2018)

You hydro guys must have to much time on your hands. I have no time for PH, TDS or measuring nutes.. I spend no more than 2 hrs, twice a week at my growroom. Water, shave legs I'm out. 
I use Coast of maine a years worth of stuff

6 cu.ft Bumper crop = $24
3 cu.ft Lobster compost = $16
4 cu.ft perlite = $20
10 cups of Hollytone = $16 for 20lb bag last years
10 cup Dol lime =$ 6 for 25lb last for years and years
gal organic gem (fish emulsion)= $50
gal Biobizz bloom = $50
lit. Biobizz top max = $30
gal Cal Mag = $40

So like $250 a year.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

is there an easy place I can put all my links to all my journals and stuff? or maybe an easy way to be able to find all my old stuff?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've had a Pax (2nd gen) forma while now. Portable,nice oven size, good hits once you learn how to pack the oven. They have a gen 3 version now. It's been a while since I've looked into the tec.


I love my PAX- had the 2, but it failed after cashing it out too hard so many times. Sent an email, and they replaced it for free with the PAX 3, even emailed free shipping labels, so just needed to print thoses off. Needless to say, pretty happy with them at this point....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I love my PAX- had the 2, but it failed after cashing it out too hard so many times. Sent an email, and they replaced it for free with the PAX 3, even emailed free shipping labels, so just needed to print thoses off. Needless to say, pretty happy with them at this point....


Nice! I may try that when mine burns out. I had it a few years so who knows. How do you like the new features on it different from the 2?I still have the box. Did you have to provide proof of purchase? The box should suffice as it has serial#'s


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 9, 2018)

Box was fine- they asked a few questions about light sequences, because it basically stopped charging, and the batteries on the model 2 were known to be problematic. Would do a wierd blinking sequence when i tried to turn it on. I think they just wrote it off as failed battery in the end?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 9, 2018)

3 is great!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> they are trics were around 20% 2 days ago! so she's ready for sure!


I would keep that cut, seems like it was on the edge of going too long. If you just make a note to harvest a couple days earlier next cycle maybe you'll avoid any nanners at all.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I would keep that cut, seems like it was on the edge of going too long. If you just make a note to harvest a couple days earlier next cycle maybe you'll avoid any nanners at all.


as that seems like it might be good advise, it threw a single nanner a good 2 maybe 3 weeks ago! and unfortunately I killed the clones bc I was so mad, and really don't feel like reveggin the big one, I'm not worried about it got plenty of others!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 9, 2018)

I guess if it has that history maybe it's best to part with it then.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

still got packs on deck and more pheno hunting to do, so I'm not too worried about not getting a keeper in one pack!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 9, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I love my PAX- had the 2, but it failed after cashing it out too hard so many times. Sent an email, and they replaced it for free with the PAX 3, even emailed free shipping labels, so just needed to print thoses off. Needless to say, pretty happy with them at this point....


I had an original PAX that was awesome, but the PAX 3 is way better. 
Best dry flower vape I've ever used.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I honestly don't know. I have an arizer solo, and I usually start it on the 3rd setting, and work my way up to the last one untill I don't get anymore vapor


I love that thing. Never use it anymore cause I got a firefly now but I wouldn’t hesitate to use it again. It’s easy to clean and use but it’s not as low key as the firefly.

I have the arizer extreme q as well, with ddave mods and it kills with just a couple pinches. Love convection vapes. Loooove them. It just tastes good.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had an original PAX that was awesome, but the PAX 3 is way better.
> Best dry flower vape I've ever used.


Went back and took a look at my box. It is indeed the original PAX(black). Had a buddy that worked at a head shop offered to get me the 2 when it came out, stupid me declined.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You hydro guys must have to much time on your hands. I have no time for PH, TDS or measuring nutes.. I spend no more than 2 hrs, twice a week at my growroom. Water, shave legs I'm out.
> I use Coast of maine a years worth of stuff
> 
> 6 cu.ft Bumper crop = $24
> ...


Nice plants man.

I use greenleaf megacrop and built robots to take care of the everything for me cause I don’t like spending a lot of time in the garden either. Rather spend it with the wife or kids.

My area is much smaller than yours though. I’d like to think that some day I’ll be fast at pruning cause it’d take me all day to take care of that much.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice plants man.
> 
> I use greenleaf megacrop and built robots to take care of the everything for me cause I don’t like spending a lot of time in the garden either. Rather spend it with the wife or kids.
> 
> ...


wait u got robots running ur shit?? lol sorry but I gotta see this shit! come on spill the beans!


honestly as easy as the sips are to take care of robots could easily run mine, just water with em1 once it gets low, lol but with nutrients and hydro and stuff that's gotta take a lot more... idk power or w.e. the dam things use!


----------



## THT (Nov 9, 2018)

bandit breath, almost time...stardawg on the nose with a strong fuel/diesel kick.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 9, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wait u got robots running ur shit?? lol sorry but I gotta see this shit! come on spill the beans!
> 
> 
> honestly as easy as the sips are to take care of robots could easily run mine, just water with em1 once it gets low, lol but with nutrients and hydro and stuff that's gotta take a lot more idk power or w.e. the dam things use!


Yeah, all I do is premix concentrates and it takes care of everything else. 

It was fun to build and program. Easy to take care of, gets excellent results for the effort.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Grow them out, there is plenty of goodness to be found in that pack. I just cracked a jar from last spings harvest, I was hit in the nose with pure grape jam.View attachment 4230437View attachment 4230438 View attachment 4230439


Very nice can't wait for some JP of my own to finish


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2018)

Mostly vaping for 7 years and have an Underdog always on and really mostused are several Flowermates from Puff it Up. I use the concentrate tanks with cotton removed for dry herb and that is so handy and dramatically reduces cleaning. Still use some Vapor Genies also but not 10% of the time. VapCap also but it’s a bit clumsy for me with twisted fingers from RA.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 10, 2018)

fucked the pic up yesterday, this is the CnC on High Times fb page grown on IG by dankemasomthing


----------



## doniawon (Nov 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> fucked the pic up yesterday, this is the CnC on High Times fb page grown on IG by dankemasomthing
> View attachment 4230612


Not enough donkey dicks n there eh


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 10, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Oh hell yeah. I think I've had it for about 3 or 4 years now, and it's still kicking. Probably an average of 6-8 cycles a day (12 min cutoff). works great, but it's the only dry herb vape I have used so take that how you will.
> 
> Super easy to clean since the chamber doesn't really see any heb, just the stem. You can drop the stem right into some milk on the stove and make some potent hot chocolate if that's your thing. Then just clean with iso after. I've been just scraping out the reclaim and putting it in a cotton ball to revape it though, edibles haven't really been working for me lately.
> 
> They have an updated model with a display, and some upgrades, but you can get the original for pretty cheap now.


I have bee using an original Accent-Da Vinci vaporizer for 3-4 yrs, avg 3 times a day battery holds up for the whole work week as long as I don't subject it to cold temps, it has been problem free,


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I lied I have 92 pics of jelly pie lmfao! I love taken pics, plus it's awesome to be able to look back on things! or if I forget when I started something I can look back through the pics and see the dates!!
> 
> if that's not enough pics msgs me ill send more, I think I take up enough room on this GPS thread lmfao!View attachment 4230461 View attachment 4230462 View attachment 4230463 View attachment 4230464 View attachment 4230465 View attachment 4230467 View attachment 4230468


I need to get back on the keeping good notes bandwagon, I been slipping big time the past year or so, I am still nervous about taking/keeping photos, I looked the other day the last notes I took are from August, used to be photos were "evidence" they used against you lol, only recently got the nerve to post a photo or two,


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice plants man.
> 
> I use greenleaf megacrop and built robots to take care of the everything for me cause I don’t like spending a lot of time in the garden either. Rather spend it with the wife or kids.
> 
> ...


Do you at least blow those robots a hit or two for all their hard work?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 10, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Do you at least blow those robots a hit or two for all their hard work?


Oh yeah, I tickle em in the right spots.


----------



## 907guy (Nov 10, 2018)

Some finished Texas Butter and some CnC that looks like she’s going to need 10-11 weeks!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I apologize for the language I'm just very upset, I know everyone has told me they just do that, but I hate it! so I won't be keeping any of my phenos of tomahawk! hopefully it was worth it! yield looks decent it's pretty, and as always I can't smell for shit so don't ask lmfao!
> 
> here the rest of the pics,
> you can see in the second pic where I originally found a nanner and plucked a small chuck out lol
> ...


That is not a big deal at all...a lot of the times it is sterile or doesn't ever show back up in successive clones. If there were more than 50 or so I would run it one more time if quality was there to see if they show again and then pitch it...Quiescent gave good advice as well. A lot of times if you take some too long they will shoot some nanners but also that stage unless you are perpetual it doesn't matter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

The greenpoint auction is fucked up today.
It says there's a sky dweller available for $6.50, let me add it to my cart, then throws lots of errors when I try to check out.
Says there aren't any in stock -- and the 30% off coupon has expired???

@Gu~ WTF?
-- edit --
Now it's doing the same thing with tombstone. 
 
Nice error.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 10, 2018)

So I was rereading the description of copper chem today and found this awesome review by none other the our very own @Greenthumbs256 :

"This is next on my list I’m super excited to try it! But can anyone explain to me what flagship means? I have looked everywhere and can’t find the meaning behind that! It says it posted across the picture!"

Sin of all sins! Lol. A review that is not a review at all. So sad. Lol

Edit... It maybe wasnt him but the name is similar (greenthumbs119) and the profile pic is the same.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So I was rereading the description of copper chem today and found this awesome review by none other the our very own @Greenthumbs256 :
> 
> "This is next on my list I’m super excited to try it! But can anyone explain to me what flagship means? I have looked everywhere and can’t find the meaning behind that! It says it posted across the picture!"
> 
> ...


yea that was me, had never heard of flagship before lmfao!


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea that was me, had never heard of flagship before lmfao!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 10, 2018)

He's a noob for sure, but you gotta give it to him for being so enthusiastic!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> He's a noob for sure, but you gotta give it to him for being so enthusiastic!


sad thing I've been growing almost 5yrs lol not a complete noob, but still not a pro either!

hell I've been a member here for like 2 or 3 yrs lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea that was me, had never heard of flagship before lmfao!


How can you review a strain you've never grown?
Hopefully you didn't give it 5 stars.
That would be dumb.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How can you review a strain you've never grown?
> Hopefully you didn't give it 5 stars.
> That would be dumb.


I just wanted to know what that meant couldnt find it anywhere else!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just wanted to know what that meant couldnt find it anywhere else!


So you thought someone would post a second BS review just to give you a definition of "flagship"? 
Also 5 stars, no doubt...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just wanted to know what that meant couldnt find it anywhere else!


Man....just google it.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you thought someone would post a second BS review just to give you a definition of "flagship"?
> Also 5 stars, no doubt...





jayblaze710 said:


> Man....just google it.


yea I know, I get it my bad...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I know, I get it my bad...


We still love you.


----------



## Crash32097 (Nov 10, 2018)

Alot of people used to do it, but now that the nuggets system is no longer an option it seems worthless now. I used to wait and do all my reviews on a sale day when you'd get double nuggets on a review plus whatever membership level you had! They crack me up too but I just click no when it asks was this review helpful!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you thought someone would post a second BS review just to give you a definition of "flagship"?
> Also 5 stars, no doubt...


He was just... calling it how it is


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

LOL
I just got locked out of the Heisenbeans thread.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I just got locked out of the Heisenbeans thread.
> @genuity what's up with that?
> 
> ...


The thread is dead. RIP.. shit was "epic".. Cant wait til its back up


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 10, 2018)

WTF I just wasted 1hr of my life laughing at Heisin's thread and they F'n locked it before I could post anything..ugh fokkers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The thread is dead. RIP.. shit was "epic".. Cant wait til its back up


I wonder why it was closed. 
The greenpoint thread wasn't closed when shit slinging was at full throttle. 

I bet Heisen requested it.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 10, 2018)

Maybe we should start a new 1..lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Maybe we should start a new 1..lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 10, 2018)

It still mind boggling to me how so many people were still using the pharm..
I joined there in like 06/07 whenever it started up. Logic was not sending seeds or paying vendors then..I left after a month or so. Stuck with IC, Cabana, UK420 and Docs


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder why it was closed.
> The greenpoint thread wasn't closed when shit slinging was at full throttle.
> 
> I bet Heisen requested it.


I hope he did.. the thread was premature.. I hope it comes back when the beans are ready and they can sink or swim based on the genetics. 

Shit was going nowhere.. fast as hell! Fun ride..


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 10, 2018)

Well ladies and gents my current grow is coming to an end. Checked my tricomes and have about 15% amber. Trimmed some of the larger fan leaves off prior to these photos. This will be my plants last day under the lights. Chopping tomorrow morning. I must say that since this is a Greenpoint thread I had no problems whatsoever with this grow. Super easy grow and have been very satisfied with the outcome to this point. Obviously the smoke will tell the truth so we will see. However, considering the price I paid for these seeds and the outcome I would easily recommend this brand to anyone. Thanks to everyone that liked my pics and whatnot, it's been fun.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hope he did.. the thread was premature.. I hope it comes back when the beans are ready and they can sink or swim based on the genetics.
> 
> Shit was going nowhere.. fast as hell! Fun ride..


He locked it because he knows what I know and t hats that he hasn't done any real breeding and has yet to reverse a female that he can show oh he also can't show y'all pics of flowering moms....hmmm wonder why ? Sorry we blew y'alls home up but it was for good reason


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 10, 2018)

Gravekat303 said:


> He locked it because he knows what I know and t hats that he hasn't done any real breeding and has yet to reverse a female that he can show oh he also can't show y'all pics of flowering moms....hmmm wonder why ? Sorry we blew y'alls home up but it was for good reason


I already called him out on that like 20 pages earlier. He got clones from Shoreline and was reversing and seeding them on the 1st run. To which I told him that he shouldn't do that, that he should stress test and verify clone 1st


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I already called him out on that like 20 pages earlier. He got clones from Shoreline and was reversing and seeding them on the 1st run. To which I told him that he shouldn't do that, that he should stress test and verify clone 1st


Heisen is fearless, which I respect. 

He is also reckless, impulsive, and unprofessional -- which I do not respect.


----------



## Gravekat303 (Nov 10, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I already called him out on that like 20 pages earlier. He got clones from Shoreline and was reversing and seeding them on the 1st run. To which I told him that he shouldn't do that, that he should stress test and verify clone 1st


Lol he doesnt even have all the clones he claims he has


----------



## Sebud (Nov 10, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Well ladies and gents my current grow is coming to an end. Checked my tricomes and have about 15% amber. Trimmed some of the larger fan leaves off prior to these photos. This will be my plants last day under the lights. Chopping tomorrow morning. I must say that since this is a Greenpoint thread I had no problems whatsoever with this grow. Super easy grow and have been very satisfied with the outcome to this point. Obviously the smoke will tell the truth so we will see. However considering the price I paid for these seeds and the outcome I would easily recommend this brand to anyone. Thanks to everyone that liked my pics and whatnot, it's been fun.
> View attachment 4230857 View attachment 4230858 View attachment 4230859 View attachment 4230860 View attachment 4230863 View attachment 4230866 View attachment 4230867 View attachment 4230868


Some nice looking bud good job


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 10, 2018)

Sebud said:


> Some nice looking bud good job


Thanks. It was fun. Excited to see what this grow yeilds dry.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 10, 2018)

Bout a pound


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

wow like you fucking guys are like a fucking plague, plz don't ruin this thread for me too, it's actually the last fucking thread I use on this god dam site. man fuck, why do ppl always have to ruin some good shit! just fucking great!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 10, 2018)

Jk looks delish @Southside112 !!


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 10, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Bout a pound


Lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 10, 2018)

Damn.....Just Damn...


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I just wanted to know what that meant couldnt find it anywhere else!



Here ya go, @Greenthumbs256 

Flagship 
“the best or most important thing owned or produced by a particular organization.”


Now, go look up the meaning of Naivety
pronounced na·ive·té
lol.

Oh, and never be afraid to keep learning, my man...I know you won’t. lol


----------



## coppershot (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> wow like you fucking guys are like a fucking plague, plz don't ruin this thread for me too, it's actually the last fucking thread I use on this god dam site. man fuck, why do ppl always have to ruin some good shit! just fucking great!


This thread was ruined many, many pages ago. It's a dumpster fire if you havent been following along. This thread is the general catch all in the Seed & Strain Reviews forum.


----------



## 3AM (Nov 10, 2018)

907guy said:


> Some finished Texas Butter and some CnC that looks like she’s going to need 10-11 weeks!
> 
> View attachment 4230675 View attachment 4230676


How's the smoke on the TB, and how did you take those great shots? Growing has really fueled my photography hobby.


----------



## 3AM (Nov 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> This thread was ruined many, many pages ago. It's a dumpster fire if you havent been following along. This thread is the general catch all in the Seed & Strain Reviews forum.


Yeah, and I can't look away. To be fair, there is the occasional gem in here, especially photo wise. I was discouraged about the GP packs I had at one point, but a lot of the more recent posts turned that around. It's not all a waste is what I'm saying, I guess. Maybe a mod will come in and clean it up... I'm sure that wouldn't take much time.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> This thread was ruined many, many pages ago. It's a dumpster fire if you havent been following along. This thread is the general catch all in the Seed & Strain Reviews forum.


oh I know but totally not what I'm talking about m, apperentlly a bunch of ppl from the farm followed heisen over here to start shit or rain on his parade, I don't really fucking know, but I decided to say something trying to figure shit out, and not unlike last time when I defended gu, now it was heisin I tried to defend and just a bunch of bullshit, apparently this is a fake account, my dam account that's I've had like 2 or 3 dam years! and I must work for heisen and now I'm involved in w.e. the fuck he's doing, it's just a big old shit storm, and those fuckers just posted here, and I like it here but I don't wanna deal with all their bullshit! so I was basically begging for them to not start all that bullshit here, bc I wanna stay here and I don't feel like having to find a new thread to spend all my time! so yeah that's the story!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Here ya go, @Greenthumbs256
> 
> Flagship
> “the best or most important thing owned or produced by a particular organization.”
> ...


actually someone explained it to me a while back, and I was surprised I didn't catch on quicker bc I knew what a flagship was when talking about many boats in the same area, ya know back in the old days shit, but honestly it just didn't click and I couldn't find the dam answer and it was really getting to me, (that happens alot) so I said fuck it, anyone that reads the review could Cleary see I didn't own the strain.


----------



## 3AM (Nov 10, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Oh hell yeah. I think I've had it for about 3 or 4 years now, and it's still kicking. Probably an average of 6-8 cycles a day (12 min cutoff). works great, but it's the only dry herb vape I have used so take that how you will.
> 
> Super easy to clean since the chamber doesn't really see any heb, just the stem. You can drop the stem right into some milk on the stove and make some potent hot chocolate if that's your thing. Then just clean with iso after. I've been just scraping out the reclaim and putting it in a cotton ball to revape it though, edibles haven't really been working for me lately.
> 
> They have an updated model with a display, and some upgrades, but you can get the original for pretty cheap now.


THAT'S wtf 'stem milk' is? I thought people were legit using the stem from their grows and I knew I was probably stupid. Dear lord. I'm going to have to try this out. 

Speaking of vapes, the Firewood 5 is pretty remarkable. Clunky as hell looking, but it holds a decent amount of flower (about .15g per compartment x 5) and it produces amazing vapor. I don't waste any material with it and no concerns of combustion. I hear the Firefly 2 has better taste, however. 

I also had the Davinci IQ and it was pretty fantastic (especially portability-wise), but it took forever to heat up (45 seconds; I usually only vape a small amount at a time) and when it broke and I tried to _pay_ to have it serviced (I didn't purchase it from an authorized retailer) the customer service was super unhelpful. Great products don't make up for bad business, in my opinion.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's just a big old shit storm, and those fuckers just posted here!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 10, 2018)

Not much too say that butter is smelling good tho


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh I know but totally not what I'm talking about m, apperentlly a bunch of ppl from the farm followed heisen over here to start shit or rain on his parade, I don't really fucking know, but I decided to say something trying to figure shit out, and not unlike last time when I defended gu, now it was heisin I tried to defend and just a bunch of bullshit, apparently this is a fake account, my dam account that's I've had like 2 or 3 dam years! and I must work for heisen and now I'm involved in w.e. the fuck he's doing, it's just a big old shit storm, and those fuckers just posted here, and I like it here but I don't wanna deal with all their bullshit! so I was basically begging for them to not start all that bullshit here, bc I wanna stay here and I don't feel like having to find a new thread to spend all my time! so yeah that's the story!


Try not to take all that shit personal, especially when it's not even your beef. People have a tendency to say some pretty toxic shit behind the anonymity of the internet. Just take a step back, breathe deep and let it go. Tomorrow is a new day man...we're on schedule for a new train wreck in this thread any day now...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> oh I know but totally not what I'm talking about m, apperentlly a bunch of ppl from the farm followed heisen over here to start shit or rain on his parade, I don't really fucking know, but I decided to say something trying to figure shit out, and not unlike last time when I defended gu, now it was heisin I tried to defend and just a bunch of bullshit, apparently this is a fake account, my dam account that's I've had like 2 or 3 dam years! and I must work for heisen and now I'm involved in w.e. the fuck he's doing, it's just a big old shit storm, and those fuckers just posted here, and I like it here but I don't wanna deal with all their bullshit! so I was basically begging for them to not start all that bullshit here, bc I wanna stay here and I don't feel like having to find a new thread to spend all my time! so yeah that's the story!


Not talking shit, but Gu and Heisen are big boys.. Im sure they appreciate your support but when you step into something to defend another man (in particular on the internet), sometimes even with the best intentions, it can actually make things worse.


Anybody got any of the cake or gelato xs to show?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Try not to take all that shit personal, especially when it's not even your beef. People have a tendency to say some pretty toxic shit behind the anonymity of the internet. Just take a step back, breathe deep and let it go. Tomorrow is a new day man...we're on schedule for a new train wreck in this thread any day now...





blowincherrypie said:


> Not talking shit, but Gu and Heisen are big boys.. Im sure they appreciate your support but when you step into something to defend another man (in particular on the internet), sometimes even with the best intentions, it can actually make things worse.
> 
> 
> Anybody got any of the cake or gelato xs to show?


yea you guys are right, it just didn't sit right with me and from the way it looked ppl just making shit up, but what do I know! I just decided to log off for a while and get back to what I love and the only dam reason I'm on this site, MY GIRLS lol

and I've got a very tiny veg pic of a wedding cake, but she's a baby still, I assume ur looking for a flowering pic?


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea you guys are right, it just didn't sit right with me and from the way it looked ppl just making shit up, but what do I know! I just decided to log off for a while and get back to what I love and the only dam reason I'm on this site, MY GIRLS lol
> 
> and I've got a very tiny veg pic of a wedding cake, but she's a baby still, I assume ur looking for a flowering pic?


I hear ya, you didn't do anything wrong. But understand that there's a bit of history there between those guys (none of which I know anything about), best bet is to just stay out of it...grab some popcorn and watch the dumpster fire. Drama follows some people around like a shadow.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not talking shit, but Gu and Heisen are big boys.. Im sure they appreciate your support but when you step into something to defend another man (in particular on the internet), sometimes even with the best intentions, it can actually make things worse.
> 
> 
> Anybody got any of the cake or gelato xs to show?


I got 4 cake baby’s and 4 Gelato babies, one cake and chem is still just opening up its one of the most purple seedlings I’ve ever seen
Cc- cake and chem
Cs - city slicker
Tpr- triple purple rhino
Sb- silver blaze
Ac- acrata ghost
GMO - is gmo x swayze
Lvtk I shouldn’t need to tell you fine gentlemen what that is, I’m hoping for a good female to male ratio now.


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 10, 2018)

The names Dalton...
Lol..
Oh wth atleast it was juicy!
But this your guys thread so let me say whats up under diff circumstances..

So who is who? 
Like strain/grow method/nutes so i know what shit u like to talk about.. 
Coco/rdwc/F&D/ebb and flow/rockwool???


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea you guys are right, it just didn't sit right with me and from the way it looked ppl just making shit up, but what do I know! I just decided to log off for a while and get back to what I love and the only dam reason I'm on this site, MY GIRLS lol
> 
> and I've got a very tiny veg pic of a wedding cake, but she's a baby still, I assume ur looking for a flowering pic?



Yeah, you’re all good GT.
Just make sure your timers stay 12 on 12 off (AKA stay in your lane) and all will be good. 
Avoid the shit....it stinks too bad for those like you with good intentions.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 10, 2018)

CannaVenture LVTK day 30


----------



## tman42 (Nov 10, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 23


----------



## Homie Da Clown (Nov 10, 2018)

tman42 said:


> GPS Bounty Hunter day 23
> View attachment 4230984


She is a frosty lil thing...
She should finish nice..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 10, 2018)

Raindance


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

here my wedding cake she's doing good but she is way behind the gg4
here's the gg4 I must say she is growing much faster than everything else in veg, even catching up to all of my cookies and chem, only if that dam em1 would hurry up and get here I can have her in that sip pot!


and here's the cookies and chem along with a few gg4 bag seeds (just for comparison may not flower them) and also a few jelly pies that I've been strapping down in veg, along with a few others, as ya guys can see veg is getting over grown, good thing flower room is almost empty just waiting on 3 stragglers to finish up I'd say 2 weeks give or take! then it's time to clean scrub and do some ipm on the room itself, and I'll start filling the flower up again!
 

and I've also got all of my sips filled just need that dam em1 and grokashi and we should be in full swing here soon! other than that everything is looking good!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

and like I said the flower room is almost done harvested two more of the tomahawk, I've got them hanging,
 
 


also I have 1 tomahawk and one jelly pie still going, plus my special Lil girl that got the sip pot, and she will easily yield more than both of the other possibly even more than that! this plant is the reason I'm switching my entire flower over to nothing but sip pots! 

and of course last but not least I went ahead and started cooking the next batch of soil! and had a Lil bit of cooked soil left over so I made a use for those shitty smart pots, lol told ya I wonldnt throw them away( at least some of them)


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I love that thing. Never use it anymore cause I got a firefly now but I wouldn’t hesitate to use it again. It’s easy to clean and use but it’s not as low key as the firefly.
> 
> I have the arizer extreme q as well, with ddave mods and it kills with just a couple pinches. Love convection vapes. Loooove them. It just tastes good.


That's what my atmos jump is. Convection element. Ceramic cylinder heats up 360° all the way around. And bottom. Amazing taste. Especially on gassy and fruity strains. The only thing I dont like is as it cashes out. The taste kinda goes downward.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

over all I'm kinda disappointed in this cycle, I must say it is way far from my best, but I have surely learned a lot over this cycle! it was really fun tweaking the sip pot, and trying to learn how to work it! next full run in the tent, will be 4 sips at first 5 if I can fit it, 1 is gunna be my jelly pie #3 even tho she's not the best yielder that taste gets me every time, 2 will be the gg4 once I snag a few clones, 3 will be the wedding cake if she gets big enough, and 4 I will be choosing from the cookies and chem, hopefully I get some good phenos! but if anything goes wrong for w.e. reason I've got some gg4 bag seeds, and a few jelly #3,#6 left over on the side just in case! also gunna pop those sundae stallions soon as I can free up some veg space!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m very happy to see all the wonderful photos. Plants are looking great.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I’m very happy to see all the wonderful photos. Plants are looking great.


what u mean lub.... it's show and tell time! show us what ya working with bro!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Not finished but got ahead of myself on my perpetual. Cant decide on mylar or panda film for this early veg spot. 8 Dreamcatcher germed and picked out the 6 best looking ones. 2 topped, 2 fim and 2 with nothing so far. Praying for 4 female.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Not finished but got ahead of myself on my perpetual. Cant decide on mylar or panda film for this early veg spot. 8 Dreamcatcher germed and picked out the 6 best looking ones. 2 topped, 2 fim and 2 with nothing so far. Praying for 4 female.


I don't even use any type of mylar in veg, I'm sure it probably helps and i could use it! but that shouldnt stop you from growing. it's not a make or break kinda thing!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't even use any type of mylar in veg, I'm sure it probably helps and i could use it! but that shouldnt stop you from growing. it's not a make a break kinda thing!


This is going to be a veg spot for overflow in between transplant/tents. Not spending money here as this is the unfinished loft. Just some film to cover the paper backed insulation on the roof, maybe some on the floor to.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I don't even use any type of mylar in veg, I'm sure it probably helps and i could use it! but that shouldnt stop you from growing. it's not a make a break kinda thing!


You should focus on lighting soon.
Some QB’s or some other LED.
Take the pepsi challenge, you’ll be so glad you did....especially on the veg...and bloom!

Looking good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> You should focus on lighting soon.
> Some QB’s or some other LED.
> Take the pepsi challenge, you’ll be so glad you did....especially on the veg...and bloom!
> 
> Looking good


yea I'm working on expanding my ending goal would be another t5 set up with led bulbs for the veg room (I already have a few of them there great!) and I want 2 hlg 600 to cover a 4x8, and I'm going to continue my 1k in my 5x5, I think that would keep me plenty busy and should be almost enough to supply what I need! and of course everything will be in sips in the flower room!


my only issue is 700$ a dam piece and I need 2 of them! so yea it's more like a pipe dream! I'm on a fixed income, and this is my job lol! but I smoke to dam much! I get a Lil at a time and I've gotten some help from a few good friends. but in reality by the time I can afford those hlgs you guys will be telling me to get something else lol!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Clone/Seedling cab (1.5x2x3) HLG QB 100 4k(Dialed in)
Early-Mid veg tent (2x3x3) 4x Citizen 1212 cobs 4k(Currently building lights)
Late veg/Early flower 1xphoto(2x4x6) 1xauto(2x4x6) Both tents 8x Citizen 1212 cobs 3k(Dialed in)
Flower/Mostly photo's (8x8x8 only use 6x6) 9x Cxb3590 cobs 3k(Dialed in but nothing in flower)

12x16 Building w/unfinished loft. 8ft ceiling downstairs, 4ft upstairs
Just threw together that loft spot because when I transplanted everything today I ran out of room in the 2x4's. If I continue to use it I will probably just go 4ft T5. Might use this spot for moms later because that really frees room up in the tents.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Clone/Seedling cab (1.5x2x3) HLG QB 100 4k(Dialed in)
> Early-Mid veg tent (2x3x3) 4x Citizen 1212 cobs 4k(Currently building lights)
> Late veg/Early flower 1xphoto(2x4x6) 1xauto(2x4x6) Both tents 8x Citizen 1212 cobs 3k(Dialed in)
> Flower/Mostly photo's (8x8x8 only use 6x6) 9x Cxb3590 cobs 3k(Dialed in but nothing in flower)
> ...


ya know pics are a lot easier on the eyes! lmfao

ya know what they say around here pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> ya know pics are a lot easier on the eyes! lmfao
> 
> ya know what they say around here pics or it didn't happen!


I got plenty of pics floating around here of things going on in my space. Making the switch, was vegging with blurple and went cobs.

Blurple hacked to Citizen 1212
 

2x3x3 
 

1.5x2x3 cab


2x4x6
 

2x4x6
 

Some recently finished Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I'm working on expanding my ending goal would be another t5 set up with led bulbs for the veg room (I already have a few of them there great!) and I want 2 hlg 600 to cover a 4x8, and I'm going to continue my 1k in my 5x5, I think that would keep me plenty busy and should be almost enough to supply what I need! and of course everything will be in sips in the flower room!
> 
> 
> my only issue is 700$ a dam piece and I need 2 of them! so yea it's more like a pipe dream! I'm on a fixed income, and this is my job lol! but I smoke to dam much! I get a Lil at a time and I've gotten some help from a few good friends. but in reality by the time I can afford those hlgs you guys will be telling me to get something else lol!


Wait until around christmas or new years, HLG usually has a 20% discount on everything. I got my hlg 300 for about $400.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> I got plenty of pics floating around here of things going on in my space. Making the switch, was vegging with blurple and went cobs.
> 
> Blurple hacked to Citizen 1212
> View attachment 4231062
> ...


that looks really good! what strain is that in the 2x4x6, its leaves look very "sharp or pointy" kinda cool looking!

sorry the last 2x4x6 pic right before the cookies


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Wait until around christmas or new years, HLG usually has a 20% discount on everything. I got my hlg 300 for about $400.


that's nice to know 20% on 1400 is a pretty dam nice discount, but thata still a lot of money! trying to talk my cousin into investing in me lmfao, had a Lil luck so far lol


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that looks really good! what strain is that in the 2x4x6, its leaves look very "sharp or pointy" kinda cool looking!
> 
> sorry the last 2x4x6 pic right before the cookies


Nirvana- White Widow. Strong sativa leaning pheno. Pointy leaves, spear buds and a very heady high.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 10, 2018)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Nirvana- White Widow. Strong sativa leaning pheno. Pointy leaves, spear buds and a very heady high.


Ive never grown out a pure sativa, just bc of my limit on space, I try to get stuff that finishes in less than 9 weeks! preferably 8! but if expand maybe one day I can!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 10, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> but if expand maybe one day I can!


Just spent over $1500 upgrading some needed things. Cob chips, New RO system, 2 6" and 1 8" Hurricane fan with 3 cheap iPower carbon filters and 3 speed controllers, that 2x3x3 tent, 40 fabric pots, bricks of coco and perlite, lots of beans and that's excluding the recent mini split AC purchase. My pockets are empty and this is just for personal/hobby lol.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice plants man.
> 
> I use greenleaf megacrop and built robots to take care of the everything for me cause I don’t like spending a lot of time in the garden either. Rather spend it with the wife or kids.
> 
> ...


Geez man you wasn't kidding other day, I'm decent with electronics, wish I was on your level though! Sweet setup!!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

I seen the heisen thread getting locked. Did he lock it, or riu lock it? So did the one guy say he had never reversed a female? And it was it determined that is what all B.S. or what anyone know


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

L


whytewidow said:


> I seen the heisen thread getting locked. Did he lock it, or riu lock it? So did the one guy say he had never reversed a female? And it was it determined that is what all B.S. or what anyone know


I didnt lock it,It was locked when people started posting dick pics and being super childish.I saw a mod cleaned it up.Im sure it will be reopened tomorrow when the bosses come in and look at it.Im not gonna respond to anymore ignorance on the thread especially from people that have never done business with me to post any kind of review other than "Oh he banned me at THC farmer so im gonna bang his wife and kick his dog on the way out."Ive put all them on ignore and thats that.

To answer the question on reversing ive already reversed the WC and did it as a small test run to make sure she can be reversed from a dirt mom i had.I have experience in the past reversing multiple female autos an me and you even had this discussion last year about it.
None of the females im using now "In the buckets"have been reversed yet meaning i havnt started spraying,but EVERY ONE of the clones im using are verified and the new ones i have are going next to the ones already verified for verification purposes.This is the best way i can explain it without getting to carried away on this thread.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> L
> 
> I didnt lock it,It was locked when people started posting dick pics and being super childish.I saw a mod cleaned it up.Im sure it will be reopened tomorrow when the bosses come in and look at it.Im not gonna respond to anymore ignorance on the thread especially from people that have never done business with me to post any kind of review other than "Oh he banned me at THC farmer so im gonna bang his wife and kick his dog on the way out."Ive put all them on ignore and thats that.
> 
> ...


not trying to stir the shit pot, but that comment about the wife and dog, had me dying laughing, my bad I really couldn't help but to laugh at that! but you have to admit that's a pretty dam good line, I know for sure I'll use it at least once!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> not trying to stir the shit pot, but that comment about the wife and dog, had me dying laughing, my bad I really couldn't help but to laugh at that! but you have to admit that's a pretty dam good line, I know for sure I'll use it at least once!


Maybe when i was 10 i woulda thought it was funny.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...


as you can see buying them can be pricey bc of how many in going to need!

so I decided to build one, I'm having a lot of trouble finding the top screen, I went to 5 different stores today in search, only things I could that was similar was dog cages, and types of fencing, all of which would cost more to build then just buying them from ebay!

so I'm looking for ideas or anything that could give me the exact same results without breaking the bank! I did buy a few lengths of bamboo sticks, I considered using 4 to make the legs and 2 to make a square, that goes on top, then run a type of string to make the actually squares, but this seems like it won't be too sturdy and I'm not sold on the idea!

any help or input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Maybe when i was 10 i woulda thought it was funny.


yeah man I get your point, but at the time of reading it I had just showed up on the thread and I had no idea it was you on the receiving end of all that bs, although it didn't take to long to figure that out!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yeah man I get your point, but at the time of reading it I had just showed up on the thread and I had no idea it was you on the receiving end of all that bs, although it didn't take to long to figure that out!


I dont even talk about peoples wives that i dont like,Thats childish and obviously anyone who would write that doesnt have a mother of there children or they dont have any.I think some stuff in this business is off limits and snitching NO MATTER who they are,wives and kids are 3 of em at the top of the list.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont even talk about peoples wives that i dont like,Thats childish and obviously anyone who would write that doesnt have a mother of there children or they dont have any.I think some stuff in this business is off limits and snitching NO MATTER who they are,wives and kids are 3 of em at the top of the list.


yea man I do respect that and understand but at the same time, your fighting with keyboard warriors! they don't really give a shit, they just spout off as much shit as they can! I really wouldn't stress to much over it! and I feel the same way, I had to turn off the notifications on that post and pretend I've never saw it! not trying to let some dumbass punk kids ruin my day, if we were in person they hey that's a different story! I'm always down to throw some hands lol your from the south you know it is! that's what we grew up doing! not this "talking hard over the Internet bc you can't get me" type of shit! lol all these new age kids are a bunch of fucking towel bitting bitches any way, don't let em get to ya man!


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 11, 2018)

All done but the crying.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> All done but the crying.
> View attachment 4231455


yea I'd be crying too if my plants looked so amazing lol.... just messing we know ya meant curing!


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I'd be crying too if my plants looked so amazing lol.... just messing we know ya meant curing!


All done but the crying is just an old saying. Lol. Basically the modern term would be "It is what it is". Nothing you can do now. It's a done deal. Dry and cure. See what's what.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> All done but the crying is just an old saying. Lol. Basically the modern term would be "It is what it is". Nothing you can do now. It's a done deal. Dry and cure. See what's what.


oh lol I could have sworn the phone did that auto correct crap on ya, lol does it to me all the time!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

so do any of you guys scrog?? maybe yall can help me with some ideas, I posted about it above^^^


----------



## chatttimes (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...View attachment 4231447
> 
> 
> as you can see buying them can be pricey bc of how many in going to need!
> ...


We grabbed that exact kit from ebay when setting up a patient with his first ever grow, The metal they use in that kit is EXTREMElY heavy and solid, which worked great since it was just sitting on top of a 5 gallon DWC bucket with nothing holding it down.
The patient grew a GG4 clone for 2 weeks in veg then flipped in a tiny 3x3 tent and he pulled a hair over 4 zips of incredibly dense GG4 nuggets.
We decided, like you, that the scrog kit was quite expensive and after his harvest he's now in a 5x5 with a traditional net for scrog control.
Honestly he hasnt had a harvest like that lil 3x3 with this kit since then. haha,

IF you were just doing a one plant setup, i think its well worth it for the quality of the build. Like you discovered, there are plenty of similar options at your local hardware store, but your going to have to buy in bulk and many pieces and in the end you prob spent more than you wanted.....

So...for one plant, i say do it, for many plants in buckets without the ability to use a traditional net secured to walls or posts, Ive used upside down tomato cages and then tied bamboo stakes horizontally to make my own similar scrog kit , ofcourse it was less secure and not quite as helpful as the exact kit BUT def did the job.

hmmm....couldnt "like" your post....maybe i dont have enough posts myself, just been lurkin since like 2010 though haha


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...View attachment 4231447
> 
> 
> as you can see buying them can be pricey bc of how many in going to need!
> ...


You should be able to make something out of PVC and string for under $10 and a half Hr of work


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

chatttimes said:


> We grabbed that exact kit from ebay when setting up a patient with his first ever grow, The metal they use in that kit is EXTREMElY heavy and solid, which worked great since it was just sitting on top of a 5 gallon DWC bucket with nothing holding it down.
> The patient grew a GG4 clone for 2 weeks in veg then flipped in a tiny 3x3 tent and he pulled a hair over 4 zips of incredibly dense GG4 nuggets.
> We decided, like you, that the scrog kit was quite expensive and after his harvest he's now in a 5x5 with a traditional net for scrog control.
> Honestly he hasnt had a harvest like that lil 3x3 with this kit since then. haha,
> ...


well that is good to know that they are worth it! and I could do just a normal 5x5 scrog I actually already have one made from pvc and string, it has worked great, but a big problem for getting to the girls in the back, I only have easy access to two sides of my tent, which is the entire reason for individual scrogs so I can pull an entire girl out if I need too!

I've also thought about different ways using a tomato cage and these bamboo, I just really can't land on an option that I really like, I might just have to suck it up and buy a few of those, or just try one of these diys!

also I'm not worried about the like buddy lol thanks for your input! I like that a lot more!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

this is the 5x5 one I've made in the past, it did work but wasn't the greatest, and really hard to work with, I guess I could try and make smaller ones! it worth a shot! I really was just hoping I could buy the metal screen for cheap pre cut rdy to go, then I could zip tie it to a tomato cage and bam, 100 bucks make like 7 or 8 or them strudy as hell and very lil work! lol I can wish right!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 11, 2018)

Look at the welded wire fencing at tractor supply. You can getting rolls of the shit for pretty cheap, comes in different sizes.


----------



## smokeybeard (Nov 11, 2018)

https://buildasoil.com/collections/trellis/products/scrog-screens?variant=4485392069

something like that?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Look at the welded wire fencing at tractor supply. You can getting rolls of the shit for pretty cheap, comes in different sizes.


I did today and the issue is, it's in rolls, I would have to figure out some kinda frame for around the edges, so it doesn't curl and bend, that was actually my first idea, I just don't see it working well with what I'm trying to do!


----------



## chatttimes (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> this is the 5x5 one I've made in the past, it did work but wasn't the greatest, and really hard to work with, I guess I could try and make smaller ones! it worth a shot! I really was just hoping I could buy the metal screen for cheap pre cut rdy to go, then I could zip tie it to a tomato cage and bam, 100 bucks make like 7 or 8 or them strudy as hell and very lil work! lol I can wish right!View attachment 4231467


Yea ,that setup is prob your best bet for the dollars.
HAHA i think we had your exact thoughts, we were looking everywhere for simple metal screens like that but only found huge rolls and lots of work.
But if ya got the time and energy im sure you could pull it off.....The shipping is what makes it horrible, fukin almost 25 bucks and no way around that :/


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

smokeybeard said:


> https://buildasoil.com/collections/trellis/products/scrog-screens?variant=4485392069
> 
> something like that?


yes that's actually perfect still expensive as shit tho, by the time I buy the tomato cages and zip ties, I might as well buy the already built one! but yes that's exactly what I'm looking for was hoping to find them for around 10 bucks or something!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea man I do respect that and understand but at the same time, your fighting with keyboard warriors! they don't really give a shit, they just spout off as much shit as they can! I really wouldn't stress to much over it! and I feel the same way, I had to turn off the notifications on that post and pretend I've never saw it! not trying to let some dumbass punk kids ruin my day, if we were in person they hey that's a different story! I'm always down to throw some hands lol your from the south you know it is! that's what we grew up doing! not this "talking hard over the Internet bc you can't get me" type of shit! lol all these new age kids are a bunch of fucking towel bitting bitches any way, don't let em get to ya man!


All they have to say is "Alexis" made me do it. They ask the app for guidance like a "shaman". lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> All they have to say is "Alexis" made me do it. They ask the app for guidance like a "shaman". lol


lmfao dam new age bullshit, I'm so glad I don't have kids, I don't think I could handle it! almost 30 now and still no dam gremlins running around thank god!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes that's actually perfect still expensive as shit tho, by the time I buy the tomato cages and zip ties, I might as well buy the already built one! but yes that's exactly what I'm looking for was hoping to find them for around 10 bucks or something!


You have to learn to be a "McGiver" when your poor. Drive around and find the stuff for free. lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You have to learn to be a "McGiver" when your poor. Drive around and find the stuff for free. lol


oh believe me I have! everything but the lights lol electricity scares me! I've built my worm farm, my exhaust going out the room, all my sip pots, all scrogs before now, pretty much anything! if It can be built then I'm building it! lol other than my turbo kloner I love that dam thing!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 11, 2018)

I wonder if they make that plastic snow/construction fence with the right sized holes.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I wonder if they make that plastic snow/construction fence with the right sized holes.


I was looking at something similar at Lowe's I think, lol I went to every store around, but what I was looking at was a type of plastic fencing, almost like construction site fence, it seemed it would be a Lil weak, but regardless I couldnt find any with decent holes that didn't take up to much room, like the inside walls of each hole was too thick, did that make sense?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm gunna give it a few more days of looking for ideas and trying stuff, if nothing else I'll just start off with one of those nice Scrog things and decide if it's worth it, or maybe just buy the things from b.a.s. bc those I could just strap to bamboo sticks and be done, it's the cheapest route for the best results, atleast I think it is!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 11, 2018)

*Cookies N Chem* by Greenpoint Seeds
Week 5 Veg pic carousel


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

I made an account at grass city, and this was on the guys ideas, I actually have tons of pvc pipe laying around!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Cookies N Chem* by Greenpoint Seeds
> Week 5 Veg pic carousel
> https://greenpointseeds.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/ezgif.com-crop.gif


here's some cookies and Chem for ya!
there only about 4 weeks old, still babies! they are the bigger ones, not the tiny ones in front


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I made an account at grass city, and this was on the guys ideas, I actually have tons of pvc pipe laying around!
> View attachment 4231473


PVC is a wonderful thing


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 11, 2018)

chatttimes said:


> The patient grew a GG4 clone for 2 weeks in veg then flipped in a tiny 3x3 tent and he pulled a hair over 4 zips of incredibly dense GG4 nuggets.


I've been growing for over 20 years. Where the fuck have I been? 2 week veg netting 4 ounces on 1 plant. 

2 week veg.............

4 ounces of weed..................

off 1 plant.

I'm at a loss for words and that don't happen to me very often. I wont say another.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> PVC is a wonderful thing


oh yeah man I can't tell you how much crap I've made with it, even bought a cutter I've used it so much, lol the wife hates when I buy tools, but she loves when her shit gets fixed!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

it's nice to see @Gu back in the tread tho! thought we had lost ya there for a Lil while, with all the drama and noise going around!


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 11, 2018)

i'm sorry dude, you are going on ignore. this thread has become your endless monologue about any and everything that seemingly pops into your head.

good lord...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 11, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i'm sorry dude, you are going on ignore. this thread has become your endless monologue about any and everything that seemingly pops into your head.
> 
> good lord...


my bad I'll find somewhere else to hang out!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I made an account at grass city, and this was on the guys ideas, I actually have tons of pvc pipe laying around!
> View attachment 4231473


Just a thought if you were to use a four way fitting where the legs connect to the frame you could add another section as they get taller


----------



## chatttimes (Nov 11, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I've been growing for over 20 years. Where the fuck have I been? 2 week veg netting 4 ounces on 1 plant.
> 
> 2 week veg.............
> 
> ...


He used a G8 300 watt led, at least i think it was a 300, in a 5 gallon DWC.
I ran the same GG4 cut in 5 and 8 gallon DWC with traditional 600 watt HPS lights and a few 300 watt led's to fill the shadows and i pulled 24 zips off 3 plants.
That GG4 goes bonkers in DWC, ill look, im sure i have some photos of my 3 i ran, dont think i have any photos of his 3x3 1 plant grow though...


----------



## chatttimes (Nov 11, 2018)

Sorry i guess i steered pretty far off the GPS topic.
Here are the 3 GG4s, 2 in 8 gallons and one, on the right, in 5 gallons.
From the photo i dont even have the LED lights hanging so maybe i didnt even use them that round ....
or maybe i added them after i pulled down that cola thats touching the light on the left haha!


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 11, 2018)

chatttimes said:


> Sorry i guess i steered pretty far off the GPS topic.
> Here are the 3 GG4s, 2 in 8 gallons and one, on the right, in 5 gallons.
> From the photo i dont even have the LED lights hanging so maybe i didnt even use them that round ....
> or maybe i added them after i pulled down that cola thats touching the light on the left haha!


I said I wont say another word. I will keep my promise.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea I'd be crying too if my plants looked so amazing lol.... just messing we know ya meant curing!


So @Greenthumbs256 I guess it's me. Lol. Just had to explain myself in my grow journal for the exact same thing. Dude was like "Why in the world would you be crying?". Lol. Thought that was funny, figured I share that with you.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> hey guys I'm looking for some help! I'm panning to build individual scrogs for each of my sip pots 2.5 X 2.5ft would be a perfect size screen for me, was hoping to hold it up with a tomato cage! something similar to this...View attachment 4231447
> 
> 
> as you can see buying them can be pricey bc of how many in going to need!
> ...


Grower's Edge Natural Bamboo Plant Stakes - 6 ft (50/Pack) (740760)
I bought these on amazon for $37.50


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> my bad I'll find somewhere else to hang out!


Your contributions are offset by how goddamn cheesy you can be. As the saying goes, less is more, even regarding looking for advice and sharing journal posts in a breeder's thread.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> L
> 
> I didnt lock it,It was locked when people started posting dick pics and being super childish.I saw a mod cleaned it up.Im sure it will be reopened tomorrow when the bosses come in and look at it.Im not gonna respond to anymore ignorance on the thread especially from people that have never done business with me to post any kind of review other than "Oh he banned me at THC farmer so im gonna bang his wife and kick his dog on the way out."Ive put all them on ignore and thats that.
> 
> ...


Yeah I jus didnt know what happened bc I wasnt on. Didnt have any kids this weekend. So did the wife thing. And then today i seen it was locked. And there was a bunch missing posts. And I couldn't make head or tails of what was going on. Yeah me n you talked about it several times. I was just asking bc I seen someone posted that the W.C. hadn't been reversed yet. If you reversed it. I believe you're the only one to actually reverse jbeezys cut. I guess it's horrible to reverse. It doesnt take very well or if at all. There isn't one pic on the net of jbeezys cut actually reversed. Theres several pics of it herming. On purpose. With lighting schedule. But no actual reversed pics. From spray or the like.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont even talk about peoples wives that i dont like,Thats childish and obviously anyone who would write that doesnt have a mother of there children or they dont have any.I think some stuff in this business is off limits and snitching NO MATTER who they are,wives and kids are 3 of em at the top of the list.



Yeah theres three things in this world you dont fuck with of a mans. His kids, his money, his ol lady. All three of those to me is a 22 behind the ear on your knees out in the woods


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I did today and the issue is, it's in rolls, I would have to figure out some kinda frame for around the edges, so it doesn't curl and bend, that was actually my first idea, I just don't see it working well with what I'm trying to do!


Or you can go to the dollar store. And buy pipe cleaners and a pack of safety pins. And top. And heavy Lst. 

Cost: $4.00
Increased yield: priceless


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 11, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I wonder if they make that plastic snow/construction fence with the right sized holes.


@Greenthumbs256 They sell this on amazon but id still recommend building your own.
 You can buy that plastic netting for like ten bucks here https://www.amazon.com/Scrog-Pro-Replacement-Upgrade-existing-frames/dp/B078QBDP4F/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1541989158&sr=8-4&keywords=polythene+trellis


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

I talked myself into running Cackleberry when JP went out of stock. I have JP now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

I like how they named the pvc frame "scrog pro". Pvc framed scrogs are the shit if you know your way around a few T's, Elbows,4 way crosses, pvc cutters nylon string from the $.99 store. You can go modular or stationary. 
Scroggers united thread has a bunch of ideas for scrog frames @Greenthumbs256 256


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I talked myself into running Cackleberry when JP went out of stock. I have JP now.


Cackleberry is one I want to grow soon. 
Got OBS going now and they are WAY bigger than the other two strains I'm running. I was hoping to slow em down a little by leaving them in tall peat pellets, but it didn't work. 
I think they actually like it...


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's what my atmos jump is. Convection element. Ceramic cylinder heats up 360° all the way around. And bottom. Amazing taste. Especially on gassy and fruity strains. The only thing I dont like is as it cashes out. The taste kinda goes downward.


The taste goes south in my De Vinci as well, the first few pulls are pure nectar then it fades especially if I let it cool and try another vape later in the day..


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

Cookies n Chem just dropping it like it's hot... Frost factor is on the upside, just a tad. Loud raw cookie dough nose. She is definitely flowering faster under the more heavy red led. Than under the Samsung Gen 3s. Yield seems to be close to first run so far. But still have a ways to go. Under the samsungs she didnt even have any red pistils yet. And she has bunch now. So hopefully maybe shes gonna finish this time under a different light. And I'm running 11/13 as well. Which may have something to do with her finishing faster. And shes throwing some nice dark fades in full feeding.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cackleberry is one I want to grow soon.
> Got OBS going now and they are WAY bigger than the other two strains I'm running. I was hoping to slow em down a little by leaving them in tall peat pellets, but it didn't work.
> I think they actually like it...


I liked the OBS plants I grew this summer. Would like to run them indoors and see what they got. 
Now the CackleBerry plants, they're ok. But not planning on running them again any time soon. I just never found what I was looking for, so they are going to the bottom of my "stash stump".
Sky Warden, Sundance Kid, Doc Holiday, and Lupine Lime all have good plants in them, but you have to weed through the "ok" plants. There is a lot of "diversity" in each pack and "StarDawg" is heavy in most of the plants. Hard to find a "mother" dominant plant. At least what I have grown out so far.
My point was, you're better than "CackleBerry" lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 11, 2018)

Pebble Pusher #2, great way to finish the weekend.
Less flash.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sky Warden, Sundance Kid, Doc Holiday, and Lupine Lime all have good plants in them, but you have to weed through the "ok" plants. There is a lot of "diversity" in each pack and "StarDawg" is heavy in most of the plants. Hard to find a "mother" dominant plant. At least what I have grown out so far


I appreciate the jewel you dropped here. Thank you.
Any other GPS strain runners care to comment on this?
I jumped on the gps train mainly chasing the mom phenos in his lines.
I know the forever popping pistils is a stardawg trait that carries over. What else to look for in stardawg dom phenos?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I appreciate the jewel you dropped here. Thank you.
> Any other GPS strain runners care to comment on this?
> I jumped on the gps train mainly chasing the mom phenos in his lines.
> I know the forever popping pistils is a stardawg trait that carries over. What else to look for in stardawg dom phenos?


I just wanted to add, 75% of the "ok" plants was still very good smoke, little to complain about, except the finished weight. 1st time growing GPS seeds and never topped any. I wanted to see the individual plant structures from a pack of seed each. I'll pull more next time, this was an experiment.
Oh, and the "Full Moon fevers" were monsters in veg I remember. There are "keepers" in a pack of those too. 
Honestly, with a little change in growing habits to gain more weight and you will happy with the overall "quality" of smoke ,and if you like a lot of "StarDawg" in your smoke,these strains are for you.
Note) I was looking so forward to that Jelly Pie to taste nice and sweet on the draw,and just be the "jelly" side of "peanut butter and jelly" taste on the exhale, but instead, I got the "camp fire" smoke taste on the exhale. You know, the shit that gets in your eyes and chases you around when you get near the fire. lol 
These GPS seeds are some weird damn potent ass strains.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 11, 2018)

Never had stardawg, don't mind it being domiant. It will make the pheno hunt for mom leaners eventful, especially in the JP. Also, I was just inquiring. I wasn't dissing on then stardawg. Appears he or at least the one Gu uses is a powerhouse of certain dominant traits. Being that I haven't had many of the crosses the stardawg is crossed to, I was just trying to gather as much info as I can about them as well as the stud male.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Never had stardawg, don't mind it being domiant. It will make the pheno hunt for mom leaners eventful, especially in the JP. Also, I was just inquiring. I wasn't dissing on then stardawg. Appears he or at least the one Gu uses is a powerhouse of certain dominant traits. Being that I haven't had many of the crosses the stardawg is crossed to, I was just trying to gather as much info as I can about them as well as the stud male.


It gets old fast though. Bc it's pretty much a guarantee there will multiple stardawg phenos in every pack. You'll notice a chemical smell very strong. Usually chemical smell mixed with fruit. Of some type. But light on the fruit. Usually throws 9 and 11 blade fans on older lower fans. I'm my case most of the times. Mom leaners are few and far inbetween. But the stardawg phenos aren't bad. Just the same taste n nose over n over gets old. Not all mom leaners are keepers though either. But there definitely some fire jewels randomly placed in packs.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> More *Pebble Pusher* released on Black Friday!
> *MAC1* x Stardawg & *Motorbreath* x Stardawg as well


Are these being released early to diamond members etc.? Not the pebble pushers.


----------



## predd (Nov 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cackleberry is one I want to grow soon.
> Got OBS going now and they are WAY bigger than the other two strains I'm running. I was hoping to slow em down a little by leaving them in tall peat pellets, but it didn't work.
> I think they actually like it...


I just finished my pack of cackleberry.....got 3 girls outta the pack, all 3 were super fluffy and strechy, nothing even close to a keeper


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It gets old fast though. Bc it's pretty much a guarantee there will multiple stardawg phenos in every pack. You'll notice a chemical smell very strong. Usually chemical smell mixed with fruit. Of some type. But light on the fruit. Usually throws 9 and 11 blade fans on older lower fans. I'm my case most of the times. Mom leaners are few and far inbetween. But the stardawg phenos aren't bad. Just the same taste n nose over n over gets old. Not all mom leaners are keepers though either. But there definitely some fire jewels randomly placed in packs.


Thank you for this description and write up. Posts like this are very helpful to a strain noob such as myself. 'Preciatecha YT.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2018)

I LST about everything in individual containers and tie to about 20 holes drilled in the rim. No, not a Scrog but doing a Scrog for individual pots can give some mobility if growers move plants like I rotate and water out of the tent in a perpetual grow. Not not my idea but been doing this for years.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 12, 2018)

predd said:


> I just finished my pack of cackleberry.....got 3 girls outta the pack, all 3 were super fluffy and strechy, nothing even close to a keeper


My cackleberry is pretty dense and super frosty. I did get a stardawg leaner with chem and full burnt rubber nose. I can sense a very slight berry in there but it is slight. Hopefully it comes out in the cure. My deputy also have the chem lean and only one has the light berry in the back. I’m keeping three Deputy and one cackleberry clone till the smoke report comes in. Hate to drop a hot one. 

My chinook haze after a week dried was like burnt plastic and citrus with very slight spruce in exhale. I didn’t love it. A month and a half in jars and it’s a nice bitter orange peel taste with a little pine and the chem has chilled out. Pretty nice.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2018)

Don't think the Bounty Hunter is getting the grade it should. One of the few gps, or mine, actually the Legend overrode the Chem, just enough, taste wise, and packed a mule kick. Stayed shorter than most. Bulked the fuck up. Didn't take forever to finish. Copper Chem is my fave/best so far followed by Bounty, Eagle Scout was good and that dang Maverick was pretty good, Night Rider just not my cup o tea, growin or smokin. That's the most recent ones. JME and JMHO


----------



## predd (Nov 12, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> My cackleberry is pretty dense and super frosty. I did get a stardawg leaner with chem and full burnt rubber nose. I can sense a very slight berry in there but it is slight. Hopefully it comes out in the cure. My deputy also have the chem lean and only one has the light berry in the back. I’m keeping three Deputy and one cackleberry clone till the smoke report comes in. Hate to drop a hot one.
> 
> My chinook haze after a week dried was like burnt plastic and citrus with very slight spruce in exhale. I didn’t love it. A month and a half in jars and it’s a nice bitter orange peel taste with a little pine and the chem has chilled out. Pretty nice.


Yeah all 3 of mine are fruity/sherbert nose on them.....but fluff. I had 1 chinook girl I got, smelled like old dirty motor oil to the max, one of the loudest plants I've grown, but alas that was fluffy also but I guess I don't care for that smell either. Now the jelly pie were all dense with a great grape nose...keepers galore in jelly pie. I'm running 5 purple badlands and 5 obs.....with CnC on deck. Still have another pack and a half of jelly pie I might look through also since it seems so nice.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 12, 2018)

OBS coming of age, my 23yr old Dog (Doxie) has been on a downhill slide I been busy nursing him so these poor girls have  been fending for themselves for couple weeks, good thing they are in sips. bare bulb 315watt CMHs on mover


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 12, 2018)

predd said:


> Now the jelly pie were all dense with a great grape nose...keepers galore in jelly pie. I'm running 5 purple badlands and 5 obs.....with CnC on deck. Still have another pack and a half of jelly pie I might look through also since it seems so nice.


Same here, that fem just pushes her dominate genes onward. I made a small amount of jelly pie f2's and GG4 x Jelly pie's with my male. I'm almost out of pollen on that one but I did a Cackleberry x Jelly pie as well. 2 more weeks on that. I have another pack of JP wet right now. A bunch of the Texas Butter have been going off on IG lately and the cake n chem. Those are probably my next pickup if I get some space.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Just finished sexing my CnCs. I had 100% germ on all 11 seeds (split in two stages) and only a single female came out of the whole pack. I hope its a good one. 
Fortunately I germed a bunch of fems at the same time to fill in the spaces.


I'll throw some pics up after the she's been in flower for a bit.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Don't think the Bounty Hunter is getting the grade it should. One of the few gps, or mine, actually the Legend overrode the Chem, just enough, taste wise, and packed a mule kick. Stayed shorter than most. Bulked the fuck up. Didn't take forever to finish. Copper Chem is my fave/best so far followed by Bounty, Eagle Scout was good and that dang Maverick was pretty good, Night Rider just not my cup o tea, growin or smokin. That's the most recent ones. JME and JMHO


Great report but do you have pics of Bounty Hunter or you Copper you could share? I'm trying to persuade myself in germing a few more Copper Chems but I need more inspiration


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Great report but do you have pics of Bounty Hunter or you Copper you could share? I'm trying to persuade myself in germing a few more Copper Chems but I need more inpiration


none of the BH, I was out during the grow, it was good and didn't last long, 2 good females out of the pack. Identical to others shown, stayed shorter than most, bulked up and was a really good chem/og cross that mixed well, imho. The Copper Chem, flowered from seedling, topped it, snapped both main stems after seeing amos supercrop something, and it was growin crazy high in the tent and I really thought it would mess it up and I never done it like that before, always pinch and fim, etc. Just seemed to piss her her, muscled up everywhere and then I finally got her hairs turnt and cloudy trichs, then chopped, not sure exactly how long total. Nugs was only slightly less dense than the cv's la affie pure right next to her. Its the smoother greasy chem, body odor, day old lovin, loud. Best gps strain for me. Have to yield well as good as mine did with me messin with it like i did and what I ended up with. one gal out of four seeds.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/43630002-jpg.4214948/


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I jus didnt know what happened bc I wasnt on. Didnt have any kids this weekend. So did the wife thing. And then today i seen it was locked. And there was a bunch missing posts. And I couldn't make head or tails of what was going on. Yeah me n you talked about it several times. I was just asking bc I seen someone posted that the W.C. hadn't been reversed yet. If you reversed it. I believe you're the only one to actually reverse jbeezys cut. I guess it's horrible to reverse. It doesnt take very well or if at all. There isn't one pic on the net of jbeezys cut actually reversed. Theres several pics of it herming. On purpose. With lighting schedule. But no actual reversed pics. From spray or the like.


Seed Junky made and sold Wedding Cake S1’s himself. He’s also made a bunch of Wedding Cake fem crosses using it as the pollen donor.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 12, 2018)

I read the seed junky thread and it seems most people are complaining about herms, mutants and average plants, and for 150 usd a pack ouch... easy to get caught up in the hype.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> none of the BH, I was out during the grow, it was good and didn't last long, 2 good females out of the pack. Identical to others shown, stayed shorter than most, bulked up and was a really good chem/og cross that mixed well, imho. The Copper Chem, flowered from seedling, topped it, snapped both main stems after seeing amos supercrop something, and it was growin crazy high in the tent and I really thought it would mess it up and I never done it like that before, always pinch and fim, etc. Just seemed to piss her her, muscled up everywhere and then I finally got her hairs turnt and cloudy trichs, then chopped, not sure exactly how long total. Nugs was only slightly less dense than the cv's la affie pure right next to her. Its the smoother greasy chem, body odor, day old lovin, loud. Best gps strain for me. Have to yield well as good as mine did with me messin with it like i did and what I ended up with. one gal out of four seeds.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/43630002-jpg.4214948/


I think my CC lost its vigor. That one looks like it would fill in nicely.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2018)

Hibernate ...flowered early need this to reveg shes not going anywhere the stem rub is to good


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Seed Junky made and sold Wedding Cake S1’s himself. He’s also made a bunch of Wedding Cake fem crosses using it as the pollen donor.


Ok but I dont believe it was actually reversed with sts or colloidal silver. I think it was stressed with lighting schedules. He hasn't posted one pic of reversed wedding cake. That i can find. So I still stand on my post that it hasn't been done successfully. Other than stressed the fuck out. Which also adds to all the herms that are coming out.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 12, 2018)

Freeked out for a second today, thought a spider got into the shit I have hanging. Saw some stringy shit like web between a couple buds on a branch of the deputy. Got closer and it's just so sticky icky it was strands of resin from the buds separating a bit as they shrink.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ok but I dont believe it was actually reversed with sts or colloidal silver. I think it was stressed with lighting schedules. He hasn't posted one pic of reversed wedding cake. That i can find. So I still stand on my post that it hasn't been done successfully. Other than stressed the fuck out. Which also adds to all the herms that are coming out.


You really think someone would be able to make a multiple lines of fem crosses by just stressing a female for pollen? Has anyone said the cut is a pain the reverse, or are you just making assumptions because there’s no pics? As far as I can recall, I don’t think I’ve seen him post pictures of any reversed plants. I know some breeders will post them, but it’s not often. People don’t really care about seeing them.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Freeked out for a second today, thought a spider got into the shit I have hanging. Saw some stringy shit like web between a couple buds on a branch of the deputy. Got closer and it's just so sticky icky it was strands of resin from the buds separating a bit as they shrink.


lol any pics? I gotta c this


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol any pics? I gotta c this


I should have taken one, I'll see if it will do it again later. 

Untill then, pics or it didn't happen lmao


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 12, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> bag of coco, small bag of perlite and a plastic container of some kind and you've got a hempy bucket. feed it megacrop or jacks hydro and pay pennies/gallon.


I don't know. Greenleaf seems kind of gimmicky to me. Acting as though other hydroponic fertilizers are not complete is suspect at best and deception at worst. I've used Soul Synthetics. Fox Farm. General hydroponics and additives from every company. Roots Organics HP2 0-4-0 is a must have, no matter what I use. I can spend $400 on general hydroponics and fill 2 lights and have 1/3 of the bottles left if I use Cocotek for instance. I also have used only the Fox Farm nutrient trio with the solubles when I was broke. 0-50-30 beastie bloomz is the shit. The ppms are way too low for my taste. I run as high as 2000 in middle flower with my 10 million additives. These plants were in 7 gallons, big boy amounts.

I essentially use Fox Farm to be as good as Advanced with an additive for every additive they use. I use ancient earth and sensizyme because they are economical. I use armor Si for silica. Soul Synthetics infinity and carboload at 30 tsp per 24 gallons because both have sugars.

You can't go wrong with Calimagic. It's super cheap and awesome cal mag.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 12, 2018)

Pebble Pusher back up now and in stock at https://greenpointseeds.com/pebble-pusher-fruity-pebbles-og-seeds/


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 12, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> I don't know. Greenleaf seems kind of gimmicky to me. Acting as though other hydroponic fertilizers are not complete is suspect at best and deception at worst. I've used Soul Synthetics. Fox Farm. General hydroponics and additives from every company. Roots Organics HP2 0-4-0 is a must have, no matter what I use. I can spend $400 on general hydroponics and fill 2 lights and have 1/3 of the bottles left if I use Cocotek for instance. I also have used only the Fox Farm nutrient trio with the solubles when I was broke. 0-50-30 beastie bloomz is the shit. The ppms are way too low for my taste. I run as high as 2000 in middle flower with my 10 million additives. These plants were in 7 gallons, big boy amounts.
> 
> I essentially use Fox Farm to be as good as Advanced with an additive for every additive they use. I use ancient earth and sensizyme because they are economical. I use armor Si for silica. Soul Synthetics infinity and carboload at 30 tsp per 24 gallons because both have sugars.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Calimagic. It's super cheap and awesome cal mag.


Megacrop is legit. It's cheap as hell, and you don't need 10 bottles of mostly water to add to it.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Freeked out for a second today, thought a spider got into the shit I have hanging. Saw some stringy shit like web between a couple buds on a branch of the deputy. Got closer and it's just so sticky icky it was strands of resin from the buds separating a bit as they shrink.


Spiders are cool except for two here.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> I don't know. Greenleaf seems kind of gimmicky to me. Acting as though other hydroponic fertilizers are not complete is suspect at best and deception at worst. I've used Soul Synthetics. Fox Farm. General hydroponics and additives from every company. Roots Organics HP2 0-4-0 is a must have, no matter what I use. I can spend $400 on general hydroponics and fill 2 lights and have 1/3 of the bottles left if I use Cocotek for instance. I also have used only the Fox Farm nutrient trio with the solubles when I was broke. 0-50-30 beastie bloomz is the shit. The ppms are way too low for my taste. I run as high as 2000 in middle flower with my 10 million additives. These plants were in 7 gallons, big boy amounts.
> 
> I essentially use Fox Farm to be as good as Advanced with an additive for every additive they use. I use ancient earth and sensizyme because they are economical. I use armor Si for silica. Soul Synthetics infinity and carboload at 30 tsp per 24 gallons because both have sugars.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Calimagic. It's super cheap and awesome cal mag.


Maybe I'm not understanding what your saying, its entirely possible, but other fertilizers _aren't_ as complete as MegaCrop. I've used Cocotek and got good results, but MegaCrop is just as good + silic/kelp/b vitamins etc.. _and _cheaper.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You really think someone would be able to make a multiple lines of fem crosses by just stressing a female for pollen? Has anyone said the cut is a pain the reverse, or are you just making assumptions because there’s no pics? As far as I can recall, I don’t think I’ve seen him post pictures of any reversed plants. I know some breeders will post them, but it’s not often. People don’t really care about seeing them.


Pollen is pollen dude. Doesnt matter how its made. And theres quite a few people who hermie pollen. A seed is a seed, and a dollar is a dollar. If you think they dont. Then you're farther away from the times than I am. And I have a few buddies that tried to reverse it. And it didnt take. All the same cut. Jbeezys cut. Just bc most people just blab about anything and everything. Doesnt mean everyone in here does. Some people know a little bit about a little bit.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pollen is pollen dude. Doesnt matter how its made. And theres quite a few people who hermie pollen. A seed is a seed, and a dollar is a dollar. If you think they dont. Then you're farther away from the times than I am. And I have a few buddies that tried to reverse it. And it didnt take. All the same cut. Jbeezys cut. Just bc most people just blab about anything and everything. Doesnt mean everyone in here does. Some people know a little bit about a little bit.


Who? Who is still making fem seeds just by stressing a female? Who tried to reverse Wedding Cake but it didn’t take? Cuz I’ve heard nothing about it. 

Triangle Kush is supposed to be a bitch to reverse, Cannarado and CSI both did it.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> I don't know. Greenleaf seems kind of gimmicky to me. Acting as though other hydroponic fertilizers are not complete is suspect at best and deception at worst. I've used Soul Synthetics. Fox Farm. General hydroponics and additives from every company. Roots Organics HP2 0-4-0 is a must have, no matter what I use. I can spend $400 on general hydroponics and fill 2 lights and have 1/3 of the bottles left if I use Cocotek for instance. I also have used only the Fox Farm nutrient trio with the solubles when I was broke. 0-50-30 beastie bloomz is the shit. The ppms are way too low for my taste. I run as high as 2000 in middle flower with my 10 million additives. These plants were in 7 gallons, big boy amounts.
> 
> I essentially use Fox Farm to be as good as Advanced with an additive for every additive they use. I use ancient earth and sensizyme because they are economical. I use armor Si for silica. Soul Synthetics infinity and carboload at 30 tsp per 24 gallons because both have sugars.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Calimagic. It's super cheap and awesome cal mag.


I love megacrop, I’ve went through about 40 pounds so far. It’s good stuff. Need a little calmag with the formula they’re running now if you’re under leds. Just a little, I like emerald harvest calmag.

Come December they’re changing it a bit and then it shouldn’t need as much if any.

I won’t need fertilizer for a while though so I can’t comment on the new formula cause I just bought another bag.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding what your saying, its entirely possible, but other fertilizers _aren't_ as complete as MegaCrop. I've used Cocotek and got good results, but MegaCrop is just as good + silic/kelp/b vitamins etc.. _and _cheaper.


I ran my soil a little lean this go around and megacrop helped them finish in pretty good shape. It did wonders on my tomatoes this summer too. The only issue I had with it was the ziplock getting jammed up. I had to put it in a secondary container.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

HamNEggs said:


> I ran my soil a little lean this go around and megacrop helped them finish in pretty good shape. It did wonders on my tomatoes this summer too. The only issue I had with it was the ziplock getting jammed up. I had to put it in a secondary container.


o ya that secondary container is mandatory.. I wound up making a stock solution cuz moisture still made its way in. My next order I'm jaring that shit up lol


----------



## Oblazer (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> o ya that secondary container is mandatory.. I wound up making a stock solution cuz moisture still made its way in. My next order I'm jaring that shit up lol


I'm just ordered some megacrop because of all the talk in here about it. I don't even want to say what I been using because everyone was saying it was crap a few pages back ! So I just need help figuring how to mix it ,

How much do I use in veg and how much in flower ? I'll be mixing 5 gallons at a time


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I'm just ordered some megacrop because of all the talk in here about it. I don't even want to say what I been using because everyone was saying it was crap a few pages back ! So I just need help figuring how to mix it ,
> 
> How much do I use in veg and how much in flower ? I'll be mixing 5 gallons at a time


Initially I weighed it out.. veg was around 4-4.5g/gal and 5-5.5g/gal flower. Lately I have just been using the ppm meter. Around 475-600 veg and 650-8 in flower. Personally I use MC 1-2x a week from week 5 on and use a product called "bloom pack" from kelp4less.com for the other days. Seems to help things finish.

Ive seen a lot of people push the ppms waaayyy higher but I havent found it necessary.


Majority of ppl, myself included, luv the shits  Good luck!


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Maybe I'm not understanding what your saying, its entirely possible, but other fertilizers _aren't_ as complete as MegaCrop. I've used Cocotek and got good results, but MegaCrop is just as good + silic/kelp/b vitamins etc.. _and _cheaper.



I want to give it a try. I like saving money if it's the same. I had written a long response. But I'm doing to stop using coco in two grows and graduate to a recirculating DWC setup.

I bought a small boy, but later found out that I have hard water. I want to try an only organic run as well.

I've used alot of products, and I do love the results I get. I got 3.5 lbs of 3 lights once with Pineapple Express. 3.5 real pounds, not counting all the scraggle and other stuff. Trimmed.

I personally love Fox Farm, but am using the GH cocotek atm because I had some left over. I did a 7 gallon coco tomato and pepper garden. It was too hot and this year was BAD for bugs. I truly pity anyone that had a clandestine outdoor patch this year.

I have blizzard bush, cowboy kush, eagle scout and a bunch of others. But I chose the Bodega Bubblegum and I can see from the pictures in this thread that I will not be disappointed. I just want something smooth and relaxing. Sativas are awesome, but sometimes you need a good Indica dom hybrid. Totally going to save the more bubblegum pheno if I have to choose between a few keeper level clones.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I love megacrop, I’ve went through about 40 pounds so far. It’s good stuff. Need a little calmag with the formula they’re running now if you’re under leds. Just a little, I like emerald harvest calmag.
> 
> Come December they’re changing it a bit and then it shouldn’t need as much if any.
> 
> I won’t need fertilizer for a while though so I can’t comment on the new formula cause I just bought another bag.


How necessary is a bloom booster when using megacrop? I've seen very good results from people using it straight throughout their flower cycle. Also, could you comment on the terp content (is it reflected in the taste compared to what you were using before)?

I myself am ready to jump on an order, am looking for something better than veg+bloom when it comes to dry-powder nutes.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 12, 2018)

I've seen people go through flower without it and be fine, but I didn't have any untill around day 30 of flower, and saw some pk def on all but one of my plants


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just finished sexing my CnCs. I had 100% germ on all 11 seeds (split in two stages) and only a single female came out of the whole pack. I hope its a good one.
> Fortunately I germed a bunch of fems at the same time to fill in the spaces.
> 
> 
> I'll throw some pics up after the she's been in flower for a bit.


1 lonely female?

Come on @Gu throw this little Lady another pack of cookies and chem so she can get more than a single female! lmao Hell her pics are good advertising.

What a bummer, glad you got fems to fill the void.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> I don't know. Greenleaf seems kind of gimmicky to me. Acting as though other hydroponic fertilizers are not complete is suspect at best and deception at worst. I've used Soul Synthetics. Fox Farm. General hydroponics and additives from every company. Roots Organics HP2 0-4-0 is a must have, no matter what I use. I can spend $400 on general hydroponics and fill 2 lights and have 1/3 of the bottles left if I use Cocotek for instance. I also have used only the Fox Farm nutrient trio with the solubles when I was broke. 0-50-30 beastie bloomz is the shit. *The ppms are way too low for my taste. I run as high as 2000 in middle flower with my 10 million additives.* These plants were in 7 gallons, big boy amounts.
> 
> I essentially use Fox Farm to be as good as Advanced with an additive for every additive they use. I use ancient earth and sensizyme because they are economical. I use armor Si for silica. Soul Synthetics infinity and carboload at 30 tsp per 24 gallons because both have sugars.
> 
> You can't go wrong with Calimagic. It's super cheap and awesome cal mag.


What!!!

Do you have pics of these I'm hoping monster trees? Good lord. Why so high?

This plant and the other ones with it were flowered out with 1-2 teaspoons of pure blend pro grow with no additives and 1 tsp of cal/mag in tupur mix. ppms were only in 600 range.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 12, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just finished sexing my CnCs. I had 100% germ on all 11 seeds (split in two stages) and only a single female came out of the whole pack. I hope its a good one.
> Fortunately I germed a bunch of fems at the same time to fill in the spaces.
> 
> 
> I'll throw some pics up after the she's been in flower for a bit.


I got 100 germ and 2 out of 5 for females hoping they are decent


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I love megacrop, I’ve went through about 40 pounds so far. It’s good stuff. Need a little calmag with the formula they’re running now if you’re under leds. Just a little, I like emerald harvest calmag.
> 
> Come December they’re changing it a bit and then it shouldn’t need as much if any.
> 
> I won’t need fertilizer for a while though so I can’t comment on the new formula cause I just bought another bag.


I love MC. Super simple. Makes frosty AF nugs. Jus a tad of calmag like you said. And it's good to go. Doesnt affect taste. I've smoked both flushed and no flushed from running it. Didnt really notice any difference. And it yields very well. It's even kinda hard to burn tips with.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 12, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Initially I weighed it out.. veg was around 4-4.5g/gal and 5-5.5g/gal flower. Lately I have just been using the ppm meter. Around 475-600 veg and 650-8 in flower. Personally I use MC 1-2x a week from week 5 on and use a product called "bloom pack" from kelp4less.com for the other days. Seems to help things finish.
> 
> *Ive seen a lot of people push the ppms waaayyy higher but I havent found it necessary.*
> 
> ...


It's not necessary, lol. 

I was so stubborn about it for so long, running high ass ppms thinking I was "juicing" the plants. Homebrewer here on rollitup help set me straight back in 2010-11. I stalked his threads on different nutrient lines and saw him running very low ppm and his shit looked great. So I started running lower and lower till I realized I only need 2-5 ml veg nutes per gal for veg and 5-7ml of notes for bloom. 

Key is to run what the plant needs and not bog it down with what it don't. I still need to try out the mega crop but I'm digging the canna A and B for now.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's not necessary, lol.
> 
> I was so stubborn about it for so long, running high ass ppms thinking I was "juicing" the plants. Homebrewer here on rollitup help set me straight back in 2010-11. I stalked his threads on different nutrient lines and saw him running very low ppm and his shit looked great. So I started running lower and lower till I realized I only need 2-5 ml veg nutes per gal for veg and 5-7ml of notes for bloom.
> 
> Key is to run what the plant needs and not bog it down with what it don't. I still need to try out the mega crop but I'm digging the canna A and B for now.


couldn't agree more! it used to be we pushed until we saw tip burn. i have learned now, especially in a recycled system, that less is way more.

this being said, i haven't personally used MC, but a friend is using my free sample on a single plant right now and it is looking and smelling great after about 5-6 weeks of flower. i'd say his is almost on par with how that same cut smelled for me this past run using the veg+bloom. depending on how things end for him, i might give MC a full run in my system and see how it does. if i can get the same results as i see with veg+bloom using MC for a fraction of the price then it's a no brainer.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 12, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> How necessary is a bloom booster when using megacrop? I've seen very good results from people using it straight throughout their flower cycle. Also, could you comment on the terp content (is it reflected in the taste compared to what you were using before)?
> 
> I myself am ready to jump on an order, am looking for something better than veg+bloom when it comes to dry-powder nutes.


the bloom pack I mention is a little more than a bloom booster imo. Its another all in one product that just doesnt have much (any) N so I can play around a little more. I ran a couple rounds no problem just MC but have found things finish a week or 2 earlier adding the bloom pack.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

This cookies n chem is run on MC, and yields out the ying yang...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Pollen is pollen dude. Doesnt matter how its made. And theres quite a few people who hermie pollen. A seed is a seed, and a dollar is a dollar. If you think they dont. Then you're farther away from the times than I am. And I have a few buddies that tried to reverse it. And it didnt take. All the same cut. Jbeezys cut. Just bc most people just blab about anything and everything. Doesnt mean everyone in here does. Some people know a little bit about a little bit.


I Personally dont like reversing plants that hermie easily with light manipulation. I had a beautiful auto i was gonna use back when i was making them seeds and right as i went to start spraying she had balls going up the main line.I couldnt use her because of that.

Sometimes crossing 2 hermie prone plants may cancel each other out or the trait might skip a generation.Thats why i test the seedlings of that pair.

I always stress new plants when i get them. Going in the room flipping the lights on when i feel like,High Nitrogen in flower,Massive amounts of dry kool bloom.I have yet to see the cake throw 1 ball.

Now onto the part of reversing.Spraying CS on a female only blocks the ethylene in the plant. They need that to make female flowers. When they Dont have it the only thing left to do is throw male sex parts.CS doesnt make the female throw balls it just deprives her of what she needs. It's tricking the plant per say.

So in reality anyone that said they tried to reverse wedding cake with CS but she threw balls from light manipulation is full of shit.Either she is gonna herm or not and I Have not seen any sign of that whatsoever.
@Dustjesus what say you?

Forcing a female to throw balls from CS or any other silver nitrate that will never otherwise herm is the sure fire way to make solid fems.If a female has the tendancy to throw balls without CS than the plant really should not be used. The harder it is to reverse a plant the better it is for producing non hermie offspring.If plant throws balls from spraying in a week i doubt i will use her. I've had some take up to 4 weeks and looked hald dead but they always lose in the end. I'ts just a matter of having a super healthy plant that can withstand the abuse and having a high PPM of CS. Not that store bought shit that a laser barely shoots through.Im talking when you put a laser in it, It looks like a light saber in the jar.

So that is really the only way to FORCE a plant. I think late stage nanners and light manipulation dont really matter. You can always test those seeds but its most likely the offspring will herm.At least 1 out of 4.

I think that is what gave feminized seeds a bad name, People reversing plants that were already throwing balls to begin with or just using plants that hermie on there own.

Spraying CS is a pain in the ass and you really need super healthy plants for it to work. Otherwise you'll have a shriveled up branch and balls with no pollen in them.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 12, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I Personally dont like reversing plants that hermie easily with light manipulation. I had a beautiful auto i was gonna use back when i was making them seeds and right as i went to start spraying she had balls going up the main line.I couldnt use her because of that.
> 
> Sometimes crossing 2 hermie prone plants may cancel each other out or the trait might skip a generation.Thats why i test the seedlings of that pair.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've reversed quite a few females. I use 250ppm drops. I put 10-15 drops to one cup of distilled water. Each bottle makes about 25-30 cups of spray. Every time I've used it, it's taken. And like you said some take longer than others. I prefer to use females that take longer to reverse too. 

Paid 14 bucks for two bottles. And included a small empty spare finger pump spray bottle.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 13, 2018)

Butter


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 13, 2018)

Been really enjoying the Deputy, pretty stout smoke. To many bong hits in the morning will make your heart thump and scatter your brain a bit. She didn't follow the traits of the other stardawg mixes, no crazy stretch. Got a sweet berry tone, seems to be BB3 dominate to me.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Just finished sexing my CnCs. I had 100% germ on all 11 seeds (split in two stages) and only a single female came out of the whole pack


I’m on round two of the chickasaw coolers. First batch 5/5 males. The rest are looking almost identical to the first ones. Math says I should have a female or two in this batch but math has never been my friend.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 13, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I'm just ordered some megacrop because of all the talk in here about it. I don't even want to say what I been using because everyone was saying it was crap a few pages back ! So I just need help figuring how to mix it ,
> 
> How much do I use in veg and how much in flower ? I'll be mixing 5 gallons at a time


Greenleaf has a feed chart on there web page


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I love MC. Super simple. Makes frosty AF nugs. Jus a tad of calmag like you said. And it's good to go. Doesnt affect taste. I've smoked both flushed and no flushed from running it. Didnt really notice any difference. And it yields very well. It's even kinda hard to burn tips with.


@WhiteWidow what are you calling a tad of calmag? Since i started with the cob's i have been adding 2.5 ml per gal


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 1 lonely female?
> 
> Come on @Gu throw this little Lady another pack of cookies and chem so she can get more than a single female! lmao Hell her pics are good advertising.
> 
> What a bummer, glad you got fems to fill the void.


Aww, thanks Eso. I'm good though. I'll grow this girl out, toss the dudes and move on to germing more beans.





thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's not necessary, lol.
> 
> I was so stubborn about it for so long, running high ass ppms thinking I was "juicing" the plants. Homebrewer here on rollitup help set me straight back in 2010-11. I stalked his threads on different nutrient lines and saw him running very low ppm and his shit looked great. So I started running lower and lower till I realized I only need 2-5 ml veg nutes per gal for veg and 5-7ml of notes for bloom.
> 
> Key is to run what the plant needs and not bog it down with what it don't. I still need to try out the mega crop but I'm digging the canna A and B for now.


His side by side comparison grows were great. I always loved his threads.​


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 13, 2018)

@thenotsoesoteric do you use the canna a&b alone, or do you use their whole line? i want to try canna, but some of their additives are super expensive like boost and rhizo. i've heard people say just the a&b gives good results, but i am hesitant because it gives me that feeling of being incomplete which i believe a lot of nutrient companies rely on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What!!!
> 
> Do you have pics of these I'm hoping monster trees? Good lord. Why so high?
> 
> This plant and the other ones with it were flowered out with 1-2 teaspoons of pure blend pro grow with no additives and 1 tsp of cal/mag in tupur mix. ppms were only in 600 range.


What???
You don't overfeed your plants?
How the fuck are you supposed to get that harsh taste that makes everyone cough their guts out? 

SMH...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I love MC. Super simple. Makes frosty AF nugs. Jus a tad of calmag like you said. And it's good to go. Doesnt affect taste. I've smoked both flushed and no flushed from running it. Didnt really notice any difference. And it yields very well. It's even kinda hard to burn tips with.


I tried the megacrop sample pack and my plants liked it. 
This year the plan was to use up all the miscellaneous nutes I had on hand and then buy the big bag of megacrop...
Then the hydro store when out of business and I scored a shitload of 'Nectar for the Gods' liquid nutrients for free. 


Seems to be working fine so far. These little ones have only been fed a couple of times.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> @thenotsoesoteric do you use the canna a&b alone, or do you use their whole line? i want to try canna, but some of their additives are super expensive like boost and rhizo. i've heard people say just the a&b gives good results, but i am hesitant because it gives me that feeling of being incomplete which i believe a lot of nutrient companies rely on.


Sounds just like Mills. Their basis A&B provides the required macro & micro nutrients but you'll get better results with the full line -- or supplementing it yourself if you know what you're doing.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 13, 2018)

I ran the sample pack of nftg untill I got a sample of megacrop. I liked it, but it took forever to measure and mix all the bottles.

Imo it's the only bottled nutes I would use. It's not just salts mixed with water and marked up 500%


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I tried the megacrop sample pack and my plants liked it.
> This year the plan was to use up all the miscellaneous nutes I had on hand and then buy the big bag of megacrop...
> Then the hydro store when out of business and I scored a shitload of 'Nectar of the Gods' liquid nutrients for free.
> View attachment 4232555
> ...


You plan to run NFTGs on those plants for a full run? If so, I'll be looking for any notes or updates you do. I have that same line of NFTG plus a bunch of other bottled lines that I need to use up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I ran the sample pack of nftg untill I got a sample of megacrop. I liked it, but it took forever to measure and mix all the bottles.
> 
> Imo it's the only bottled nutes I would use. It's not just salts mixed with water and marked up 500%


Its calcium based right? This what interest me but yeah, it seems like a lot of work mixing 8 different different bottles. 
And I haven't used a feed schedule in long time so I'd have to try to calculate how many plants I could finish with just those qt bottles.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its calcium based right? This what interest me but yeah, it seems like a lot of work mixing 8 different different bottles.
> And I haven't used a feed schedule in long time so I'd have to try to calculate how many plants I could finish with just those qt bottles.


Yeah I think so. Your gonna run out of the hurculean harvest and the amino acids way before the other bottles. I still have about half a bottle of everything but those two only have a little bit left.

I still use the liquid calcium once and a while if I need some, and I put a little bit of the zues juice in with the water for soaking beans. The humic acid seems to really get them to pop fast and healthy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Yeah I think so. Your gonna run out of the hurculean harvest and the amino acids way before the other bottles. I still have about half a bottle of everything but those two only have a little bit left.
> 
> I still use the liquid calcium once and a while if I need some, and I put a little bit of the zues juice in with the water for soaking beans. The humic acid seems to really get them to pop fast and healthy.


Thank you. I'll make a note of that. I have a few other bottles of aminos I could probably substitute but nothing for the HH. 
I really like the Zues Juice. I cracked open my bottle when I ran out of Ful-Power. Its been a few months but I think I used it for foliar, drenches, and hard to crack seeds. Good stuff


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @WhiteWidow what are you calling a tad of calmag? Since i started with the cob's i have been adding 2.5 ml per gal


About that. Depending on the plant too. Some may need more than others. I've never been over more than 5ml per gallon. On any I've run. The CnC I'm running is at 2ml per gallon at full feed. But the magnum opus I jus finished was taking 4ml.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2018)

Ju


Goats22 said:


> @thenotsoesoteric do you use the canna a&b alone, or do you use their whole line? i want to try canna, but some of their additives are super expensive like boost and rhizo. i've heard people say just the a&b gives good results, but i am hesitant because it gives me that feeling of being incomplete which i believe a lot of nutrient companies rely on.


Just A and B with cal mag. I add a half teaspoon of liquid kool bloom in later flower only because I still have some but it doesnt need it imo.

I bought the rhizo in July when I had issues with tupur but I havent used it in over a month.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You plan to run NFTGs on those plants for a full run? If so, I'll be looking for any notes or updates you do. I have that same line of NFTG plus a bunch of other bottled lines that I need to use up.


I'll definitely be using them on the next full indoor run, but not exclusively. 

I like to tweak em a little when the time is right: 

guano (bat & seabird)
frass
K2SO4
epsom
kelp
humic acids
vitamin B1
protein hydrolysate

etc.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 13, 2018)

While we are on the topic, has anyone used their sample of Athena biosis? My roots seem to like it. I had roots out of the bottom of a solo cup after like 3 days after I stuck a freshly rooted clone in it. Then I had roots sticking out of the bottom of these 2gal smart pots in another 4-5 days after transplanting from cup to pot.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 13, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> While we are on the topic, has anyone used their sample of Athena biosis? My roots seem to like it. I had roots out of the bottom of a solo cup after like 3 days after I stuck a freshly rooted clone in it. Then I had roots sticking out of the bottom of these 2gal smart pots in another 4-5 days after transplanting from cup to pot.


Using some right now in flower. I toss a teaspoon or two in every other flower tea and I like what I see. Decent size sample.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 13, 2018)

Pebble Pusher, tester pack phenotype hunt update. Pretty sure this girl is the keeper, though the heavy FPOG leaner is still in the mix as well, if only for flavor. This girl has a woman's perfume aroma -- sweet floral scents with nuance (earthy and fruity). She grows like dad but looks and smells like mom.


----------



## Sebud (Nov 13, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> I ran the sample pack of nftg untill I got a sample of megacrop. I liked it, but it took forever to measure and mix all the bottles.
> 
> Imo it's the only bottled nutes I would use. It's not just salts mixed with water and marked up 500%





suthrngrwr said:


> Pebble Pusher, tester pack phenotype hunt update. Pretty sure this girl is the keeper, though the heavy FPOG leaner is still in the mix as well, if only for flavor. This girl has a woman's perfume aroma -- sweet floral scents with nuance (earthy and fruity). She grows like dad but looks and smells like mom.


Nice


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I love MC. Super simple. Makes frosty AF nugs. Jus a tad of calmag like you said. And it's good to go. Doesnt affect taste. I've smoked both flushed and no flushed from running it. Didnt really notice any difference. And it yields very well. It's even kinda hard to burn tips with.



Really? I noti


thenotsoesoteric said:


> What!!!
> 
> Do you have pics of these I'm hoping monster trees? Good lord. Why so high?
> 
> This plant and the other ones with it were flowered out with 1-2 teaspoons of pure blend pro grow with no additives and 1 tsp of cal/mag in tupur mix. ppms were only in 600 range.


Going through my photos I have noticed almost everything good I made video of and didn't take pictures.

The cool images are a nice cola I brought down into normal light to take a pic for my dad. The bud is from Fox Farm with quite a few additives. I had to stop running a couple of strains because no matter what anyone says clones lose vigor over time. I would say that changing out your strain/pheno should be done once a year.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> Really? I noti
> 
> 
> Going through my photos I have noticed almost everything good I made video of and didn't take pictures.
> ...


Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.


in Oregon they pass around a wore out Shishka cut, Blackberry cut and sat dom Blueberry cut. Genetic drift of those cuts are obvious. With the potency mostly, but the vigor also. And the way they grow compared to mom. Think that's why some like S1's, you may not get the same as the mom, but you may get something better or as good, just a sister or first cousin, etc, jmho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.


How do people keep males?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do people keep males?


pollen mainly, I think. More than keeping the males alive. Again, just what I hear.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> in Oregon they pass around a wore out Shishka cut, Blackberry cut and sat dom Blueberry cut. Genetic drift of those cuts are obvious. With the potency mostly, but the vigor also. And the way they grow compared to mom. Think that's why some like S1's, you may not get the same as the mom, but you may get something better or as good, just a sister or first cousin, etc, jmho


Yeah cuts of cuts of cuts can change all kinds of things. From vigor to potency. And in the strain i kept for so long lost yield as well. Which I guess also comes from the vigor. Not growing enough bud sites in q timely manner or whatever. And potency definitely will be lost along the time line. I try to keep my keepers as the original seed mom as long as I possibly can. I have a Jamaican Pineapple Glue that's all gg4 with a kick of sweetness from the jamaican pineapple landrace they used. I have the original seed mom that's about 27 months old. And I have 4 clones of it that came from other clones of it that I made, back when I first vegged the seed mom And they have slight variations they are I guess would be 4th generation of cuts of a cut.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How do people keep males?


You can keep males the same way. But they lose vigor and everything else jus the same. I mean look at Gus male. It doesnt have half the yield the original did. If you scroll back to the beginning of the this thread and look at his male. Then look at the clones he flowering of it in the pic he posted of the females in with it. They look nothing alike. And they can sure aren't a 1/4 as stacked as the original. Doesnt matter who it is or who has it. It happens with every cut of everything eventually. As well as evolution. I believe they evolve to your growing style. Say you give me a cut that fades black on its own in your growing style and method and you've had it for say 2 years. Then you mail me the cut clear on the other side of the U.S.A. and I grow it there will be variations just bc of different environments. And if I'd keep it for two years. As a mother and run cuts off of it. I bet I could flower a cut of it. And compare to your original cut. I bet they wont look even remotely close to each other.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can keep males the same way. But they lose vigor and everything else jus the same. I mean look at Gus male. It doesnt have half the yield the original did. If you scroll back to the beginning of the this thread and look at his male. Then look at the clones he flowering of it in the pic he posted of the females in with it. They look nothing alike. And they can sure aren't a 1/4 as stacked as the original. Doesnt matter who it is or who has it. It happens with every cut of everything eventually. As well as evolution. I believe they evolve to your growing style. Say you give me a cut that fades black on its own in yoyoiyoyoir growing style and method and you've had it for say 2 years. Then you mail me the cut clear on the other side of the U.S.A. and I grow it there will be variations just bc of different environments. And if I'd keep it for two years. As a mother and run cuts off of it. I bet I could flower a cut of it. And compare to your original cut. I bet they wont look even remotely close to each other.


How far back have you grown greenpoint gear? 
I've got some older strains that aren't available anymore. 
Maverick
Purple mountain majesty
Purple outlaw
Butch cassidy
boomtown
etc

Maybe I'll have to move them up in the queue. 
Shit -- I was thinking about running 'cake n chem' next run, but it's new. 

There are pics coming out of the newer strains and they look pretty good. 
If I recall, @Bodyne liked bounty hunter a lot.
Hmm...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can keep males the same way. But they lose vigor and everything else jus the same. I mean look at Gus male. It doesnt have half the yield the original did. If you scroll back to the beginning of the this thread and look at his male. Then look at the clones he flowering of it in the pic he posted of the females in with it. They look nothing alike. .


Or they were weeks apart in flower


----------



## boybelue (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.


How old was the one your referring to that lost the vigor and all? I'm just wondering because ive got a cookie from a bagseed that I've had for around 5 or 6 yrs now and i honestly cant tell if it has lost anything. I had the best run with it last winter. I haven't kept a mom of it long at all, mostly just taking new cuts when i clean them up at beginning of flower. I do believe in genetic drift but just haven't noticed yet. Still vigorous, pretty strong and one of fastest rooters if not the fastest I've seen. Kinda wondering when people start noticing a decline, how long?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Or they were weeks apart in flower


I'm not talking about the difference in time of flower. Please dont act like your male is the only male in the history of cannabis, that doesnt lose vigor, yield, structure. Potency, and everything in between.... with time. And cuts of cuts of cuts. You can tell the structure has even changed. It wasnt a dog on your male. I grow your gear. It's just the truth. Every single cut of herb does it. And I didnt say it was shit now either. I have a cookies n chem from newer seed run you did. That is the bees knees.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How far back have you grown greenpoint gear?
> I've got some older strains that aren't available anymore.
> Maverick
> Purple mountain majesty
> ...


I made purchases clear back during some of his first releases. Before I ever made an account on his web. I have alot of his older stuff from when he first started releasing with his stardawg. I have several packs of his monster cookies crosses. But alot of them were hermies. So I never even opened them. Not all of them. Some were very nice plants. But I just didnt pop them


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

boybelue said:


> How old was the one your referring to that lost the vigor and all? I'm just wondering because ive got a cookie from a bagseed that I've had for around 5 or 6 yrs now and i honestly cant tell if it has lost anything. I had the best run with it last winter. I haven't kept a mom of it long at all, mostly just taking new cuts when i clean them up at beginning of flower. I do believe in genetic drift but just haven't noticed yet. Still vigorous, pretty strong and one of fastest rooters if not the fastest I've seen. Kinda wondering when people start noticing a decline, how long?


It's about 3 years old. It lost it kindve fast. I've seen a few go over 8 years before they really start to lose anything. Older strains that havent been whored out thin and passed everywhere. I think may lose it faster than say an original landrace or some like early 90s skunk. Something like that.

Edit: also I believe in how well you keep it. Like the upkeep on it. I let it set in a 1gal for almost a year. So I'm sure stress and whatnot affected it as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How far back have you grown greenpoint gear?
> I've got some older strains that aren't available anymore.
> Maverick
> Purple mountain majesty
> ...



And I really think jbeezys cut if it was the legit clone he used. Put with his stardawg will put out some bombshells. If you have a pack I'd pop them. I was gonna get a pack to pop. But after everything that's went down with GPS website. And everything else. I've jus decided to not make anymore purchases. But if I would end up with a pack in a trade or something. I'd pop em.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

I dropped a single Lucky 7s tonight. Wish me luck. I wanted to do a Cackleberry but I heard talk of fluffy buds in here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

I've been going through a lot of bodega bubblegum lately because it blends well with stanky strains. 
Not saying BB is weak in the nose, but it is more subtle -- especially after the cure. 
I swear I've got one pheno that smells exactly like bubblegum. It's fluffy and not as frosty as the other phenos, but I still dig it. 
It's perfect when blended with a strain called 'purification' by cult classics, which is *way* more chem dominant (and highly recommended).


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

The only GP strain i've ran is Golden Nugget. Got two females from 4 seeds. But I loved that one.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I dropped a single Lucky 7s tonight. Wish me luck. I wanted to do a Cackleberry but I heard talk of fluffy buds in here.


Bob z’s pheno was the photo on the website for a while. he said his cackleberry was nice.

Good luck with the lucky 7’s.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

ty, must be alot of variation in the Cackleberry though? The description sounds great, I just don't wanna 11 weeker with fluffy buds.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> ty, must be alot of variation in the Cackleberry though? The description sounds great, I just don't wanna 11 weeker with fluffy buds.


Weed doesnt grow fluffy usually, grower error does. All the stuff of cackleberry I seen looks bomb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Weed doesnt grow fluffy usually, grower error does.


lol


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> in Oregon they pass around a wore out Shishka cut, Blackberry cut and sat dom Blueberry cut. Genetic drift of those cuts are obvious. With the potency mostly, but the vigor also. And the way they grow compared to mom. Think that's why some like S1's, you may not get the same as the mom, but you may get something better or as good, just a sister or first cousin, etc, jmho


I never retained an F1 clone mother. Mine were clones of a clone of a clone X 15. It went from yielding 1 lb a light to 1/2 a pound a light. My last run was 1lb off 3 lights. Maybe I made a mistake and should have kept an earlier cutting. But space was cramped and I was running 5 lights at the time, so there was no space for it.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

In my experience, I agree with you.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.



It was light burn, not nutrient burn. Why don't you like Fox Farm? Did it get one of your chickens? I always flush. Unflushed weed is harsh and burns funny. Not an amazing amount harsher, but if you get used to smoking flushed weed and smoke a bud from an unflushed batch of the same mother, you notice a difference.

I've been smoking that outdoor trash that runs around. The ash is always black and every hit off the bong ends in fits of coughing. It get me high now, so when my Bodegas finish, I am in for a treat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> It was light burn, not nutrient burn. Why don't you like Fox Farm? Did it get one of your chickens? I always flush. Unflushed weed is harsh and burns funny. Not an amazing amount harsher, but if you get used to smoking flushed weed and smoke a bud from an unflushed batch of the same mother, you notice a difference.
> 
> I've been smoking that outdoor trash that runs around. The ash is always black and every hit off the bong ends in fits of coughing. It get me high now, so when my Bodegas finish, I am in for a treat.


lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> It was light burn, not nutrient burn. Why don't you like Fox Farm? Did it get one of your chickens? I always flush. Unflushed weed is harsh and burns funny. Not an amazing amount harsher, but if you get used to smoking flushed weed and smoke a bud from an unflushed batch of the same mother, you notice a difference.
> 
> I've been smoking that outdoor trash that runs around. The ash is always black and every hit off the bong ends in fits of coughing. It get me high now, so when my Bodegas finish, I am in for a treat.


It's nothing but salt. It's cheap garbage. And it costs outrageous amounts of money. There is alot cheaper that's better. Hands down.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> The only GP strain i've ran is Golden Nugget. Got two females from 4 seeds. But I loved that one.


Golden Goat was an awesome strain. It had giant buds. I lived in Denver for awhile, so most of these crosses I have literally smoked the mothers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> It's nothing but salt. It's cheap garbage. And it costs outrageous amounts of money. There is alot cheaper that's better. Hands down.


Not sure I agree with this -- and I'm not a FF fan.
Their nute line is fine. Nothing special & definitely overpriced, but adequate nonetheless. 
Their soil is the same. 
I've used a LOT of ocean forest but recently switched to a local soil because I got tired of picking gravel. 
I can literally pick half a bucket of gravel out of a big bag of FFOF.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 13, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> ty, must be alot of variation in the Cackleberry though? The description sounds great, I just don't wanna 11 weeker with fluffy buds.


Idk, I never really asked or paid attention to what’s what with it. Sorry I can’t be of more help.


----------



## abalonehx (Nov 13, 2018)

sixgunshooter said:


> Golden Goat was an awesome strain. It had giant buds. I lived in Denver for awhile, so most of these crosses I have literally smoked the mothers.


They were huge plants with big sticky buds. Tropical fruit, very tasty to a roach and blasted up high, loved that strain


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not sure I agree with this -- and I'm not a FF fan.
> Their nute line is fine. Nothing special & definitely overpriced, but adequate nonetheless.
> Their soil is the same.
> I've used a LOT of ocean forest but recently switched to a local soil because I got tired of picking gravel.
> I can literally pick half a bucket of gravel out of a big bag of FFOF.


The make up for ff. Salt (urea) it 100% kills any type organics in soil. It's a horrible nutrient line. Yes itll grow weed. But so wont miracle grow. But doesnt mean you should lol. To each his own. 

  Quote
Derived from: Ammonium Sulfate, Ammonium Phosphate, Urea, Blood Meal, Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Sulfate, Earthworm Castings, Norwegian Kelp, iron EDTA, zinc EDTA, manganese EDTA, copper EDTA, chelating agent, Disodium Ethylenediamine Tetra Acetate (EDTA), sodium borate, and sodium molybdate


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The make up for ff. Salt (urea) it 100% kills any type organics in soil. It's a horrible nutrient line. Yes itll grow weed. But so wont miracle grow. But doesnt mean you should lol. To each his own.
> 
> Quote
> Derived from: Ammonium Sulfate, Ammonium Phosphate, Urea, Blood Meal, Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Sulfate, Earthworm Castings, Norwegian Kelp, iron EDTA, zinc EDTA, manganese EDTA, copper EDTA, chelating agent, Disodium Ethylenediamine Tetra Acetate (EDTA), sodium borate, and sodium molybdate


Are you saying urea isn't natural?
(Most nutrients are considered "salts", chemically speaking.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

Hmm... probably should get this OBS into a real pot today.

Or tomorrow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 13, 2018)

FF has a whole line of products that could give any skilled grower decent results. And the only 2 that contain urea are Grow Big and Tiger Bloom. There are several from their line that are no different/better/worse than any other "canna specific" nutes.

Some of the organic guys even use the BB in their teas.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you saying urea isn't natural?
> (Most nutrients are considered "salts", chemically speaking.)


No I'm saying what's the point of spending big money on organic soil. To use that stuff. Anything with urea in it. Used in organic soil with dry out the mycelium and kill off your micro herd. Its shit in bottle. Why do think most people who use it and smartpots they turn white with crystal like substances. I'm not gonna argue weather or not it's good. Bc its not. It's been proven that all those additives and product lines are a money scheme over n over. Jus like general hydro. It's almost as bad the doctors. Providing you with a pill for symptoms. But then you gotta take this pill to help with the side effects of that pill so forth and so on. And if the medicine isnt flushed properly and cured right the salts dont turn into sugars during the curing breakdown.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... probably should get this OBS into a real pot today.
> View attachment 4232822
> Or tomorrow.


I'm terrible about up potting. I hate it. I have several plants in solos thay have been in them for months. That needed to be transplanted weeks ago. Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm terrible about up potting. I hate it. I have several plants in solos thay have been in them for months. That needed to be transplanted weeks ago. Lol


I let them go so long in peat pellets to slow em down because they're so far ahead of my other strains. 
Obviously it didn't work.

Hell I'm pretty sure they like it!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 13, 2018)

Is this a banana og pheno??


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

The last of the jelly pie pheno I’ve been running All summer, wanted to see how a yield would be in such a small hempy, maybe 3 Liter. Saying goodbye tonight it’s 100% cloudy trichs at 68 days. Usually 65 days smokes fuego.


    

Just popped some cackleberry also(5), and some more TGA cherrygasm s1 I made (5)

Got a bunch fire female phenos in the tent , winter time I think I’ll be looking for a real cherry male and cherry phenos to start doing the funk together

Also popped my black SS x star pupil beans (5) 

Making love with seeds this winter 

Peace and love


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... probably should get this OBS into a real pot today.
> View attachment 4232822
> Or tomorrow.


Nice! Where'd you score that huge peat pellet. I've never seen those.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm terrible about up potting. I hate it. I have several plants in solos thay have been in them for months. That needed to be transplanted weeks ago. Lol


Same here glad I’m not the only one lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

Talk about plants being left in solos too long!
 About 3 months lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 13, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> The last of the jelly pie pheno I’ve been running All summer, wanted to see how a yield would be in such a small hempy, maybe 3 Liter. Saying goodbye tonight it’s 100% cloudy trichs at 68 days. Usually 65 days smokes fuego.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232861 View attachment 4232863 View attachment 4232864 View attachment 4232865 View attachment 4232866
> ...


Beautiful JP ya got there Magoo.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

And I have two Maverick females going at the moment pretty much same flip within a day, same veg, but one plant (the second one)is about 12 inches shorter 

First time running these two from seed

About 34 days flower both of them 

Both in two gallon hempy buckets

Maverick #1 (taller pheno)

     


Frosting up ....

....Winter is coming


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

Maverick #2 
33 days of flower 
2 gallon hempy
Under COB LEDs 

    


Both are gonna need staking soon, got those floppy rubbery stems just like the jelly pie had and how most og cuts have


----------



## THT (Nov 13, 2018)

Last few days for bandit breath


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

That’s one breath I’d like to take a whiff of


----------



## THT (Nov 13, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> That’s one breath I’d like to take a whiff of


Thanks magoo, problem is its mostly just stardawg and diesel smelling.. not terribly interesting for me, smells great though..


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Thanks magoo, problem is its mostly just stardawg and diesel smelling.. not terribly interesting for me, smells great though..


It’s really the reason I’m just popping the rest of my packs.... in hope of Mom leaners 

Far too much stardawg for my taste in many of the crosses. But I found hibernate to be to my likeness, even the stardawg scent pheno, that’s why I’m gonna F2 them and see what happens there, should open something interesting


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 13, 2018)

My hibernate pheno # 3

Frosting up very nicely but looks to be a week or two behind it’s brother hibernates. Was gonna pull her and her clones but the frost is really throwing now....weight is lacking but maybe it’s a sativa pheno, pack it on slowly ... if it goes past 9 weeks and is all white hair pheno by then , it’ll get the happy chop.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 13, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Who? Who is still making fem seeds just by stressing a female? Who tried to reverse Wedding Cake but it didn’t take? Cuz I’ve heard nothing about it.
> 
> Triangle Kush is supposed to be a bitch to reverse, Cannarado and CSI both did it.


The only breeder I know of that was still making fem by stress is Soma. He takes them well pass their done date which triggers the plant to produce nanas to assure survival by making seeds. At least he was doing this


----------



## casperd (Nov 13, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Talk about plants being left in solos too long!
> View attachment 4232874 About 3 months lol.


well thats not somthing you see every day rofl


----------



## 2easy (Nov 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> The only GP strain i've ran is Golden Nugget. Got two females from 4 seeds. But I loved that one.


got any pics or a description for us. mine are in flower now and i have some really sweet smells.


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 14, 2018)

I thought these were F1?????

Bred to perfection by our master breeders and growers. We put years of experience into each pack...

I let this go for a bit when it caught my attention. but every time I read it makes me cringe... 
Where are these strain at?
I'm not looking for any drama I just want to understand. Bc I don't get it.

How do you put all this experience into it when it's a f1 from plants previously not selected from him? 

On a different note... In north cali.
All our blizzard bush were completely ruined to bud rot 
Tnt did incredible the best over copper and lvtk. 
Copper also lost to bud rot.
ALL green house style in organic raised bed.
As things are processed I'll update.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah I def slack on the step from solos to 1gals lol.


----------



## Crash32097 (Nov 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Talk about plants being left in solos too long!
> View attachment 4232874 About 3 months lol.


Reminds me of my first GPS grow, needless to say I wasn't prepared for the stretch and hadn't upgraded beyond CFLs! Glad I made the switch to LED!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 14, 2018)

yall know ya can't get rid of me for ever right! lol jk

tomahawk and jelly pie finished up nicely...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yall know ya can't get rid of me for ever right! lol jk
> 
> tomahawk and jelly pie finished up nicely...View attachment 4233008 View attachment 4233009


Awesomeness on display here!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

THT said:


> Last few days for bandit breath
> View attachment 4232887 View attachment 4232888


Man those fans look remotely close to the fans on my cookies n chem.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Talk about plants being left in solos too long!
> View attachment 4232874 About 3 months lol.



I just transplanted this one from a solo. I'll give her a week to recover and flip her, bc she got root bound like crazy. And she started killing her lower fans. They were yellowing like crazy. And some reds from the cold weather during lights off. Its winter here. Shes extremely sativa dom. I'm probably gonna wish I would have flipped about 6 weeks ago lol. 

Shes like 3 foot tall in a solo.
 

And to keep to GPS
Cookies n Chem 
Shes starting to swell pretty good. Her pistils wre turning very fast. And I'm stoked about that. But shes still throwing new calyxes and white pistils. But she is laying down the frost without a doubt.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Nov 14, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I just transplanted this one from a solo. I'll give her a week to recover and flip her, bc she got root bound like crazy. And she started killing her lower fans. They were yellowing like crazy. And some reds from the cold weather during lights off. Its winter here. Shes extremely sativa dom. I'm probably gonna wish I would have flipped about 6 weeks ago lol.
> 
> Shes like 3 foot tall in a solo.
> View attachment 4233240
> ...


Why not top it midway down and clone the top...unless you are going for 1 giant 6-8ft monocola plant.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Why not top it midway down and clone the top...unless you are going for 1 giant 6-8ft monocola plant.


Don't top it YT!!!!! lol..grow that bitch out! I'm considering just flowering mine out also. I thought about cloning the top, but I'm done with this strain. If I do flower it out, I will up pot it to a pot a little bigger than the solo cup, one of those little black nursery pots, holds about a quart or so of media.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 14, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> I dropped a single Lucky 7s tonight. Wish me luck. I wanted to do a Cackleberry but I heard talk of fluffy buds in here.


My first run of cackle berry was ok but the last they are fluffy, looked good at chop but once dry they fluffed out..


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 14, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Weed doesnt grow fluffy usually, grower error does. All the stuff of cackleberry I seen looks bomb.


Although lack of certain factors in growing may lead to 'Fluffy' or 'Larfy" buds, a broad generalization like that may exploit you haven't grown every plant out there . A while back I grew out Star Fighter x SD and got a straight up fluff monster. You never know what you're gonna get with a hybrid, maybe most grow dense, but every now and again.......    The one hanging to the left is her sister.


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 14, 2018)

Every plant is different. I grew out three CVS Pure Animal's. One was A++rock hard dank.That one plant was 2oz. Next was in-between. Last was full larf. That one was caked but went to the bubble hash bin. Four other different plants in the tent were rock hard. Inzane in the Membrane are very good. Actually the best one was a random Seedsman 'freebie' Critical Fem like 4yrs old. One gallon pot and got a zee of bubblegum rocks. I'm always learning new things!


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Nov 14, 2018)

Jelly Pie day 27


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

Overrated brand for your inflated ego. You’ve got the people skills of a porcupine and that’s why we don’t work together.
The shade is thrown darkly over here so bring your A game.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh, I didn’t know today was “act like a child on an open forum day”

Am I lost?

Is this the new politics forum?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Nov 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Oh, I didn’t know today was “act like a child on an open forum day”
> 
> Am I lost?
> 
> Is this the new politics forum?


no, but somebody did mouth in the past and it looks like that somebody that got mouthed caught wind of it. Let's see the screenshots, we've seen em elsewhere and they proved a lot of shit, lets see those shots and see what was really said. Just sayin.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Overrated brand for your inflated ego. You’ve got the people skills of a porcupine and that’s why we don’t work together.
> The shade is thrown darkly over here so bring your A game.


Nobody want's to work with you because your a sham.

You don't even have your own genetics you got a bunch of stepped on shit from other people.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 14, 2018)

Damn, I don' t have a cool popcorn meme. Breeder/seedbank on breeder/seedbank crime? Hooleeey sheeeit!
Deleted. thought better of it. Don't want to be PART of the shitshow. It's a better more informative read from the sidelines.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 14, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> lol how about I post the messages of you practically begging to work with me and asking over and over to move my seeds since they sell so well?? You had me sending you seeds cheaper than anyone else so you can maximize profits and line your pockets. You're a user, a joke of a "breeder" and you don't/can't show your face around at any event cause you'll be boooooood out the building. TOP DAWG SEEDS 2...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

All the people here were able to get your gear at the price they saw fit to pay at the reverse auction.
You can pick your price too at https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/

... and it was pretty low


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All the people here were able to get your gear at the price they saw fit to pay at the reverse auction.
> You can pick your price too at https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/
> 
> ... and it was pretty low


So what does that say about your shit? Cheap $20 packs is literally the only appeal for your shit.

I’m not a big fan of how DVG conducts himself on social media, but he’s out making a lot of crosses, testing them, winning cups, and clearly doing his best to progress cannabis and make something better. 

You just cross the same tired male to every single clone you can get your hands on, throwing Stardawg dominant plants. Nobody buys your seeds because of your reputation for making good crosses. It’s because they’re cheap and have Wedding Cake or Gelato or Cookies N Cream in them.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

All breeders sell their seeds for $30-40 to seedbanks who turn around and sell them to you for $100+. Cut out the middleman.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

Proven, tested genetics for less than $100 it’s been a long time coming but Greenpoint Seeds will always be home of the dank for wholesale prices.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

And while I’ve got everyone’s attention. 

55% off on Black Friday. 24 hrs only. 
Code: BLACK


----------



## dstroy (Nov 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So what does that say about your shit? Cheap $20 packs is literally the only appeal for your shit.


Come on bro, you know just cause it’s cheap doesn’t mean it’s “not good”. That’s irrational.

Pineapples used to be status symbols cause they were so fucking expensive, no shit like $10000 in today’s money. But once we figured out how to mass produce them... the price bottomed out. 

We all know how to mass produce seeds, so why can we pay a reasonable price for a seed when nearly all other seeds are reasonably priced?

I mean I’m not party to any of the shit slinging but that’s the other side of the argument.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 14, 2018)

And Lemon Pound Cake is out here at $500 a pack and doesn’t germ or herms.

Reverse Auction for the win!
https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All breeders sell their seeds for $30-40 to seedbanks who turn around and sell them to you for $100+. Cut out the middleman.


Not all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Come on bro, you know just cause it’s cheap doesn’t mean it’s “not good”. That’s irrational.
> 
> Pineapples used to be status symbols cause they were so fucking expensive, no shit like $10000 in today’s money. But once we figured out how to mass produce them... the price bottomed out.
> 
> ...


It's become tribal.

Hell I got banned from the heisenbeans thread for pointing out his obvious hypocrisy and lack of ethics.


----------



## 2001x (Nov 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So what does that say about your shit? Cheap $20 packs is literally the only appeal for your shit.
> 
> I’m not a big fan of how DVG conducts himself on social media, but he’s out making a lot of crosses, testing them, winning cups, and clearly doing his best to progress cannabis and make something better.
> 
> You just cross the same tired male to every single clone you can get your hands on, throwing Stardawg dominant plants. Nobody buys your seeds because of your reputation for making good crosses. It’s because they’re cheap and have Wedding Cake or Gelato or Cookies N Cream in them.


Sorry but I hate to break it to you but so what if he still uses his stud to cross continously? That's his choice. It's our choice to buy those seeds for whatever reason WE choose. Speak for YOURSELF, not US.

This thread speaks for itself that there are beautiful children from many of his releases/crosses posted every day.

Cookiefam released a series of limited packs (London Poundcake, London Bridge, Crumpets, 4N, CandyRain), many of which were disgracefully appalling. They weren't even tested before they were released either..And what happened? Candy Rain had less than a 50% germ rate for many and those that did germ had a variety of unusual mutant tendencies or hermed out even in peoples keepers in various stages of flower.. People barely found 1 or two females or even any keepers from running 4+ packs at a rate of $500-1000 each. I can provide you with 40-50 off the jump who were affected, received no comms from Cookiefam, absolutely nothing until I did something, because I had a collective insight of many affected by those guys.

The only reason Berner spoke out recently because I put out a statement and it got sent to a lot of popular IG posts, speaking on the facts of what really happened behind the scene while they tried to sweep it all under the rug, cheating every single one who purchased those seeds.

Not to mention Seedjunky Hermbeezy, everyone dickrides him but 25-50% of releases herm out, example - Gelato33S1 releases I've seen a whole pack herm out. He blocks or ignores anyone asking questions or help, discussion about his hermy seeds. He has no customer service or integrity to what he releases, but everyone supports him happily because his brand name.

Yet Gu, is more genuine and ethical in his business practice and customer service than most of these bigshot "breeders". I don't see the reason so many people whine about Gu when he goes out of his way and does more for people than most of breeders you blindly support. Get off your high horse.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's become tribal.
> 
> Hell I got banned from the heisenbeans thread for pointing his obvious hypocrisy and lack of ethics.


I don’t know, I’m on the fence with that, that thread is entertaining, sucks you got banned. If he’s legit and it looks so far like it’s gonna be I’ll bite after smoke reports come in. The works gonna speak for itself, we’ll all see.

I’m just like wow, don’t these people realize that in business when you’re a rep ceo w/e for your company that you can hurt your fuckin wallet with the shit you say on the internet. 

That stays on the internet. For. Fucking. Ever.

You know me, took too much RSO tonight. Can’t sleep.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I don’t know, I’m on the fence with that, that thread is entertaining, sucks you got banned. If he’s legit and it looks so far like it’s gonna be I’ll bite after smoke reports come in. The works gonna speak for itself, we’ll all see.
> 
> I’m just like wow, don’t these people realize that in business when you’re a rep ceo w/e for your company that you can hurt your fuckin wallet with the shit you say on the internet.
> 
> ...


Heisen has zero products to sell anyway. 

Think about it.

What kind of businessman pays to advertise something that doesn't exist -- and wont exist for a long time?

And he's moving his business & family from Florida to Michigan as we speak. Can you say "bad timing"?

Hell the first time I clicked his RIU ad it took me to a godaddy page that said the domain name had been reserved. 

Maybe he knows more about growing than he does about business, but I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you...


----------



## dstroy (Nov 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Heisen has zero products to sell anyway.
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> ...


Eh, I’m not gonna pass judgement until we accumulate some damning evidence about the new stuff, which doesn’t exist afaik he’s doing everything he’s said he’s going to do.

The webpage thing is like this: to build a website, you pay a service like godaddy to reserve the domain name for you, and then you have to pay a service to host the website, and then you have to pay a developer to build you a website which is fairly involved configuring everything, and might require subbing freelance coders in and they got ALL that done in like a week which tells me that they are pretty motivated at least.

And he’s going legal, which I respect.

EDIT: got no beef with folks in unfriendly area, just wouldn’t risk it for the biscuit ya know?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Eh, I’m not gonna pass judgement until we accumulate some damning evidence about the new stuff, which doesn’t exist afaik he’s doing everything he’s said he’s going to do.
> 
> The webpage thing is like this: to build a website, you pay a service like godaddy to reserve the domain name for you, and then you have to pay a service to host the website, and then you have to pay a developer to build you a website which is fairly involved configuring everything, and might require subbing freelance coders in and they got ALL that done in like a week which tells me that they are pretty motivated at least.
> 
> ...


A RIU user coded his skeleton web site in a few days. 

And he's still spending money to advertise something that doesn't exist and won't exist for a very long time -- assuming he actually tests his lines the way he says he will. 

Does he already have a license to legally grow hundreds of plants in Michigan? You know, the place he doesn't even live yet. 
Pretty sure you need to be a resident to get a commercial cannabis license. 

Cart before the horse. 

It's just dumb.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's become tribal.
> 
> Hell I got banned from the heisenbeans thread for pointing out his obvious hypocrisy and lack of ethics.


Zero ethics


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 14, 2018)

Raindance 28$


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 14, 2018)

moving from Fl to Mi for the winter..lol he is in for an awakening.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 14, 2018)

2001x said:


> Sorry but I hate to break it to you but so what if he still uses his stud to cross continously? That's his choice. It's our choice to buy those seeds for whatever reason WE choose. Speak for YOURSELF, not US.
> 
> This thread speaks for itself that there are beautiful children from many of his releases/crosses posted every day.
> 
> ...


Gu...ethical...really?! 

He lied about his S1’s that turned out to be fake. He replaced them with nuggets...then he gets rid of the nuggets without warning. He doesn’t test ANYTHING. He uses random internet photos to represent his strains. He continues to use payofix even though his customers are constantly getting fraudulent charges. He’s about to drop a MAC1 cross that he already has good reason to believe will be shit. But of course he doesn’t test, he lets paying customers do that for him. 

There’s plenty of shady shit in the cannabis game. Not denying that. But Gu...is...ethical? Far from it dude. There’s a reason why he’s got a shit reputation.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 14, 2018)

With the S1's I had a choice how I wanted the comp which I appreciate. He gave me extra packs on top of the replacement packs I requested. One of which was Copper Chem. It would suck if you chose nuggets though. Glad that wasn't me!


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 14, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Gu...ethical...really?!
> 
> He lied about his S1’s that turned out to be fake. He replaced them with nuggets...then he gets rid of the nuggets without warning. He doesn’t test ANYTHING. He uses random internet photos to represent his strains. He continues to use payofix even though his customers are constantly getting fraudulent charges. He’s about to drop a MAC1 cross that he already has good reason to believe will be shit. But of course he doesn’t test, he lets paying customers do that for him.
> 
> There’s plenty of shady shit in the cannabis game. Not denying that. But Gu...is...ethical? Far from it dude. There’s a reason why he’s got a shit reputation.


Still nothing on email from the 450 owed in nuggets on the s1s. Have kept it professional til this point. Blow me off? Ok cool. Now I am here


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Pineapples used to be status symbols cause they were so fucking expensive, no shit like $10000 in today’s money. But once we figured out how to mass produce them... the price bottomed out.


Learn something new everyday

http://mentalfloss.com/article/65506/super-luxe-history-pineapples-and-why-they-used-cost-8000

Cool.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> And while I’ve got everyone’s attention.
> 
> 55% off on Black Friday. 24 hrs only.
> Code: BLACK


Still over priced for mostly males seeds


----------



## 2001x (Nov 15, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Gu...ethical...really?!
> 
> He lied about his S1’s that turned out to be fake. He replaced them with nuggets...then he gets rid of the nuggets without warning. He doesn’t test ANYTHING. He uses random internet photos to represent his strains. He continues to use payofix even though his customers are constantly getting fraudulent charges. He’s about to drop a MAC1 cross that he already has good reason to believe will be shit. But of course he doesn’t test, he lets paying customers do that for him.
> 
> There’s plenty of shady shit in the cannabis game. Not denying that. But Gu...is...ethical? Far from it dude. There’s a reason why he’s got a shit reputation.


I'm not claiming he's the most ethical or he's got an impeccable record, I've seen the shitshow myself but he does more than most would ever do.

I can't speak on Gold Nuggets program either but from the posts I've seen, he's tried to rectify/compromise by giving out extra packs of seeds. I don't agree with how he change his handled his rewards program like that, I agree some notice should have been given and should be handled in a much better way.

As for Payofix, it's widely known that it's a shady company but what do you expect from a CC provider when the lines are blurred between being a grey area and federally illegal when it comes to Cannabis and money. I personally would not accept them as a payment processor but then how many people will pay Cash by mail? How many will go out of their way to find cryptocurrency for the sake of a $20-150 purchase. 

Some of you rage at the guy and expect to receive calm, collected and fair treatment in return. 

I'm just saying, there are much worse breeders and vendors of seeds, so much worse than Gu. One can only hope that Gu improves and revises his services to provide a better customer experience, if not then fine - he'll lose his customers.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 15, 2018)

Speaking of ethics or a lack there of @Gu~, still waiting for your answer to what your rationale was for not informing every customer of the S1 fiasco. I don't need another explanation of why you won't answer the question. I don't need another reply where you deflect. I also don't need another reply were you become passive aggressive. Just the answer will suffice.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 15, 2018)

Confused again. In the Heisen thread I heard that "once you buy a pack of seeds...they are yours to do with what you please."

Yet here....Gu is TOP DAWG 2/unethical/a POS because he "stole" >JJ's Stardawg< (?) So which is it? Oh...nevermind. 

Buy the seeds...or don't. It's simple stuff.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Still over priced for mostly males seeds


Just curious how you get male dominant seeds? I didn't think that was how biology works.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 15, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Just curious how you get male dominant seeds? I didn't think that was how biology works.


Not every human male produces 50% of x and y sperm. Plenty of guys that have 5 boys, 1 girl or 5 girls, 1 boy. It's not always pure luck of the draw in genetics.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 15, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Just curious how you get male dominant seeds? I didn't think that was how biology works.


Didn't this guy pop Hickok Haze and get 4 ridiculous sativa phenos from it? What exactly is he complaining about?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Just curious how you get male dominant seeds? I didn't think that was how biology works.


I have no idea how that works but I must be pretty good at this male thing. Not just Greenpoint but super poly hybreeds seemingly will make a lot of boys. At a 50/50 ratio 9/10 or 8/10 boys is very unlikely but I can sure do it!


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

That real tendency would show in testing.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Just curious how you get male dominant seeds? I didn't think that was how biology works.


I use to think that if you pop enough seeds you’d get 50/50. I now think they are no different then humans and some will put out more girls or more boys . 
How many reports of mostly male in a pack?
I really don’t care, but after wasting my time with B grade weed, n his fake pics n BS I would grow GPS if they where free .


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I use to think that if you pop enough seeds you’d get 50/50. I now think they are no different then humans and some will put out more girls or more boys .
> How many reports of mostly male in a pack?
> I really don’t care, but after wasting my time with B grade weed, n his fake pics n BS I would grow GPS if they where free .


Sorry, but your claims specifically are unsubstantiated.
What you're trying to say is that you popped probably over 2 packs and got no females? 

Mathematically the chances of that would be (0.5)^22, which is a 0.00002% chance and highly improbable.
Seems like you got some GPS females out of a pack, like I mentioned before, so I don't know why you always seem to hate so intently on Gu and claim high male ratios. Then again, I think you're trying to sell your entire collection of GPS and salvaging whatever you can. That's more buyer's remorse than anything else, not Gu's fault.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Didn't this guy pop Hickok Haze and get 4 ridiculous sativa phenos from it? What exactly is he complaining about?


They just grew huge, not the only stain that I’ve got close to 2gpw . 
It was so airy , I had to turn it into brick weed n let it go at 1/2 $
B- grade at best . 

The purple badlands was theee worst plant of grown in many years , I called it grapes of wrath because the buds looked like grapes it was junk. All pop corn.
Cut it early n tossed it all in the hash bucket, didn’t smoke one bud 
2/11 girls 

Sky warden , 1/11 girls 
It looks ok, but nothing special n not a keeper. 
The other 20+ pack where given away for pennies ,or free just so I didn’t have to look at them. 

I’m sure there in a good seed to be found here n there but ....
Stolen pics
S1 bull shit , I spent hours looking him in the eyes ( who are you Colombo?)
Selling “testers”
Ya they did have good customer service, because they have too, they fucked up almost every order . Neptune(a real seed bank) I don’t know how good there customer service is because he never once messed up an order . 

I really loved when 40 came on n talked about cookie fam gear not popping , then Gu- goes on IG n prints it like it’s real news .
(Here say) 


You guys have fun with a guy that markets well, n can’t grow for shit , with a played out tied male. 
Fuck did I laugh when he showed us his room, dollar store menu coming up. 

Everything Heisn said was straight up
And I agree with him. 

This is a fanboy thread


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Sorry, but your claims specifically are unsubstantiated.
> What you're trying to say is that you popped probably over 2 packs and got no females?
> 
> Mathematically the chances of that would be (0.5)^22, which is a 0.00002% chance and highly improbable.
> Seems like you got some GPS females out of a pack, like I mentioned before, so I don't know why you always seem to hate so intently on Gu and claim high male ratios. Then again, I think you're trying to sell your entire collection of GPS and salvaging whatever you can. That's more buyer's remorse than anything else, not Gu's fault.


Why would I say it junk n try to sell them?
That very bad marketing . 
I have zero GPS packs in my collection 
All gone .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Everything Heisn said was straight up
> And I agree with him.
> 
> This is a fanboy thread


Well, I'd join you in the heisenbeans thread but I got banned.

You know, the same way Heisen got banned from this thread -- yet still continues to post here using one of SEVEN user accounts (sock puppets).

The hypocrisy is thick...

I don't blame anyone for not wanting their beans after all the crap that went down with greenpoint.

I'm done bashing Heisen and wish him well. He really doesn't seem like a terrible person, unlike some of his former associates (Logic).

His first drop better be the bomb, or he will be done for good.

Customers will forgive you for shipping late, but they won't forgive you for shipping a turd -- especially if it's their first impression of your products.

Details matter.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> They just grew huge, not the only stain that I’ve got close to 2gpw .
> It was so airy , I had to turn it into brick weed n let it go at 1/2 $
> B- grade at best .
> 
> ...


I grew skywarden, it was some weak shit, everyone that smoked it was really disappointed in the potency. Also was very airy and had this never wanting to finish thing going, i chopped a little after 9 weeks (their website says 8-9 weeks) looked like it could have gone at least 2 more.

No keepers to be found.

Now i got a QP of this stuff left nobody wants, already turned 2-3 oz to dabs , might end up turning the rest to dabs.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Why would I say it junk n try to sell them?
> That very bad marketing .
> I have zero GPS packs in my collection
> All gone .


gifted mine out. Found better gear in the pollen chuckers section and gratuitous and compassionate folks on this site. Plain and simple and Im a chem lover, but there are just better ones out there. Stardog is not the best chem strain imho. Rather have the onyc, or chemd. JMHO. Won't order beans again, unless the two places that keep getting mentioned, glg and dcse. Two free replacement packs, both confiscated, two diff vendors, and smashed beans from strainly cause someone thought it was a great idea to put beans in a security envelope taped to a piece of cardboard. When I got it, it had been opened and retaped, and I had smashed beans from the sorter, even in the lil pollen containers. I've learned my lesson, for sure. Make my own or take gifts from true friends. Let the money boys make bank, I need to just make medicine. For the record, 2 female nightriders out of pack, 2 bounty hunters out of pack, one copper chem female out of half pack, 2 females out of maverick, 2 females out of pack of eagle scout. The older stock of hibernate, never got germed. Didn't have any luck with the monster crosses or polar bear crosses or red headed stepchild crosses, although I see em selling shuteye og for 20 a cut in denver I think. But thats not even a stardog cross, lol. Anyhow, jme and jmho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew skywarden, it was some weak shit, everyone that smoked it was really disappointed in the potency. Also was very airy and had this never wanting to finish thing going, i chopped a little after 9 weeks (their website says 8-9 weeks) looked like it could have gone at least 2 more.
> 
> No keepers to be found.
> 
> Now i got a QP of this stuff left nobody wants, already turned 2-3 oz to dabs , might end up turning the rest to dabs.


Hmm... now that you mention it, everything I've grown from greenpoint has been airy -- both indoor and outdoor. 
I don't mind because I roll a lot of joints, but bag appeal is definitely lacking. 
Even my best bodega bubblegum puffed up at the end.
Maybe it was grower error, but that's unlikely given the fact that my 4 cult classics plants turned out perfect. (same indoor crop)


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

I have had quite a few very dense nuggets through several strains and potency fine on most all.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... now that you mention it, everything I've grown from greenpoint has been airy -- both indoor and outdoor.
> I don't mind because I roll a lot of joints, but bag appeal is definitely lacking.
> Even my best bodega bubblegum puffed up at the end.
> Maybe it was grower error, but that's unlikely given the fact that my 4 cult classics plants turned out perfect. (same indoor crop)


strainly has a cheaper cut of gsc x cement shoes, which is a CC plant I think, I keep lookin and lookin at it, lol


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have had quite a few very dense nuggets through several strains and potency fine on most all.


airy or larfy, take your pick. Copper Chem was the only one remotely dense, and after a small cure, it loosened up. The CV pure la affie put em all to shame as far as density and even potency, right next to it, but yea, its a diff bird of a diff color.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I have had quite a few very dense nuggets through several strains and potency fine on most all.


Which strains had very dense nuggets?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> strainly has a cheaper cut of gsc x cement shoes, which is a CC plant I think, I keep lookin and lookin at it, lol


I was very impressed with 'Purification' by CC. 
kinda hard to germinate and grew slow at first, but once they got going, those plants were awesome! 
The buds were mostly green with purple highlights and had a nice berry/chem flavor. Very frosty. 
All of it has been consumed... 

I'm growing "new speedway boogie" now.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> airy or larfy, take your pick. Copper Chem was the only one remotely dense, and after a small cure, it loosened up. The CV pure la affie put em all to shame as far as density and even potency, right next to it, but yea, its a diff bird of a diff color.



What was the taste on CV's la affie?That was one i wanted.And was she quick to finish?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> They just grew huge, not the only stain that I’ve got close to 2gpw .
> It was so airy , I had to turn it into brick weed n let it go at 1/2 $
> B- grade at best .
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhh.. Just one more thing



Damn, things starting to change around here huh? I remember a few months back Gu could have posted a pic of his morning shit and everybody would have given him a like and tell him how great of a shit it was... Gotta luv the internet


----------



## big cfeezzie (Nov 15, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I grew skywarden, it was some weak shit, everyone that smoked it was really disappointed in the potency. Also was very airy and had this never wanting to finish thing going, i chopped a little after 9 weeks (their website says 8-9 weeks) looked like it could have gone at least 2 more.
> 
> No keepers to be found.
> 
> Now i got a QP of this stuff left nobody wants, already turned 2-3 oz to dabs , might end up turning the rest to dabs.


Same here some nugs airy but not none have potency. Just weak buzz NOOO!!!GOODIE!!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> What was the taste on CV's la affie?That was one i wanted.And was she quick to finish?


taste was a lite, kinda plain, but super sweet on the back end. Reminded me of not quite a Katsu taste, or a Black Afghani taste, but a hair more plain, but sweet. Had a stench to it, hard to pinpoint, nothing like the copper chem, like some of them affies you get. But hard, dense buds, good yield, and it did finish quicker than most, but I flowered from seed and topped a few times. So I think that added to stretch a bit also. Mine looked exactly like Chunky's or the one pictured earlier. besides me being hard on it. And I see folks mentioning beans, I took the two smallest and palest beans, got one of em up, and that was the plant. I wished I had cloned it. But since I had seeds left, I just smoked it. Got lemon crash trying to get up now. But if not topped and left to one cola, I bet it does finish in 60 days. And the buzz isn't really what you might expect, hate to use soaring, so I'll use euphoric on the front, eases a lil and then has legs. I really liked it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisentroll put the battery in a lot of you dudes backs stop being followers now all of a sudden the same genetics you guys were praising are trash lol


----------



## dstroy (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was very impressed with 'Purification' by CC.
> kinda hard to germinate and grew slow at first, but once they got going, those plants were awesome!
> The buds were mostly green with purple highlights and had a nice berry/chem flavor. Very frosty.
> All of it has been consumed...
> ...


I can’t wait to get around to that one, eventually.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Not every human male produces 50% of x and y sperm. Plenty of guys that have 5 boys, 1 girl or 5 girls, 1 boy. It's not always pure luck of the draw in genetics.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well, I'd join you in the heisenbeans thread but I got banned.
> 
> You know, the same way Heisen got banned from this thread -- yet still continues to post here using one of SEVEN user accounts (sock puppets).
> 
> ...


I got a laugh out of you in that thread, I seen it as good role reversal. 
I’m willing to run his testers , n give honest feed back. But after the last 6 packs, I will no longer run a seed in my main room. (Except for what’s going now)
Will have a new pheno room setup soon.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> gifted mine out. Found better gear in the pollen chuckers section and gratuitous and compassionate folks on this site. Plain and simple and Im a chem lover, but there are just better ones out there. Stardog is not the best chem strain imho. Rather have the onyc, or chemd. JMHO. Won't order beans again, unless the two places that keep getting mentioned, glg and dcse. Two free replacement packs, both confiscated, two diff vendors, and smashed beans from strainly cause someone thought it was a great idea to put beans in a security envelope taped to a piece of cardboard. When I got it, it had been opened and retaped, and I had smashed beans from the sorter, even in the lil pollen containers. I've learned my lesson, for sure. Make my own or take gifts from true friends. Let the money boys make bank, I need to just make medicine. For the record, 2 female nightriders out of pack, 2 bounty hunters out of pack, one copper chem female out of half pack, 2 females out of maverick, 2 females out of pack of eagle scout. The older stock of hibernate, never got germed. Didn't have any luck with the monster crosses or polar bear crosses or red headed stepchild crosses, although I see em selling shuteye og for 20 a cut in denver I think. But thats not even a stardog cross, lol. Anyhow, jme and jmho


Hard containers , foam inserts, n heat sealing
Foil sealed bags with tamper proof void labels . 
Logos , stickers , shipping ... shit adds up, still all my gear is free, and will be till I’m sure it’s what I want to be putting out . Till then they are just testers . 
I’m not looking to make bank off seeds, 
Just want to make my own shit and continue to improve .


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 15, 2018)

Trimmed up the deputy, and got it into jars for the cure. Ended up with 47g plus whatever samples I already smoked. Not too bad for how small it was.


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Which strains had very dense nuggets?


I grew a sitting bull and bandits breath that both had dense nuggets. The sitting bull is s much better yeilder but I think its discontinued.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well, I'd join you in the heisenbeans thread but I got banned.
> 
> You know, the same way Heisen got banned from this thread -- yet still continues to post here using one of SEVEN user accounts (sock puppets).
> 
> ...


Dude your just a hater.i guess you got banned for the continuous nonsense and crap you post 
No one takes you serious cause you exxagerate.
7 accounts really?I have 3 and the heisengrow was the only account I ever used.
The heisenbubble was the name I used the first time I got banned for arguing with Kentucky hillbilly.
This is my business account.

Just stop man.your a true hater.
I'm giving away free seeds costing me hundreds all week and 1000s in other shit but you called me a crook and a thief.

This is why I had you on ignore.took you off and your still telling lies and bullshit.

Later


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Why not top it midway down and clone the top...unless you are going for 1 giant 6-8ft monocola plant.


Great idea. Yeah that's probably what I'll do. But I'll wait to top it in flower. That way itll root faster. She will get super tall in sure. Or maybe she wont stretch at all and just make solid donkey. Lol wishful thinking though I'm sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Which strains had very dense nuggets?


Bandit Breath gave me some dense buds. Potency was decent too but I let it go to make room for other OGKB crosses.

I had 2 phenos of TNT. One was a huge yielder of semi soft buds but the one I kept produces extremely firm (what some would call "rock hard") buds all the way to the bottom of the plant. And they're very greasy with sour, hashy terps. Every time I open the jars the cure seems to have gotten more complex. Quite different from harvest day. I've run this cut 4-5 times now and the more I have it dialed in the better its gotten.
IMO, this one should never have been discontinued.

Copper Chem gave me semi firm to loose buds. All the others fell in-between.
NONE gave me a "Stardawg" leaner IMO. At least nothing that's measured up to the Stardawg IX I have.

And for the record. I call bullshit on anyone that claims Stardawg is "tired" or lacking. Either that or they've never smoked a good Stardwawg cut. Gu's male might've changed but I'd urge anyone that has only experienced SD thru GP to branch out and try others.

Personal preference aside, the potency from the Stardawg IX I have is mind numbing. You guys know I stand-by my reviews regardless of breeder or how much time has passed. So, seriously...give SD another go. Maybe find something that uses SD as the mother. (and this isn't a dig at GP...just being honest)

The name alone isn't the reason its used in numerous breeding programs.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude your just a hater.i guess you got banned for the continuous nonsense and crap you post
> No one takes you serious cause you exxagerate.
> 7 accounts really?I have 3 and the heisengrow was the only account I ever used.
> The heisenbubble was the name I used the first time I got banned for arguing with Kentucky hillbilly.
> ...


Turnabouts fair play, no?

I mean...yanno...all is fair in love and war, lol


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes really, I try to take pride in not burning tips in my grows. Doesnt always happen. But I've had several runs without a single burnt tip. Fox farm nutes and their additives are absolute garbage. Unless I knew for 100% facts that it was flushed very very well. I wouldnt even smoke herb run on their nute line up . And anyone who tells you that a plant and or clone doesnt lose vigor down the line. Doesnt know what they're talking about. Clones of clones of clones of clones. The last one wont have the same vigor as the first one. May take longer idk. But I had a mother plant that was a clone. I had it for along time. Switched her out with a clone and flowered her. Gave clones away. The clone mother got to big to keep in veg. Took a clone of her let it veg as the mother. Did that a few times over the months. Eventually I tossed it all together. Bc rooted clones of her grew so slow it was unreal. She lost all her vigor.


I've been running Foxfarm nutes (grow big, tiger bloom, big bloom), and haven't had any problems, but why do you say they're so bad? What would you recommend I try instead? I'm in soil mix (3/3/2/1 coco/sphagnum/perlite/castings). I also add benes and some dry soil amenments buy Roots Organics occasionally.... I'm on week 5 of flower now, so may stay the course, unless convinced otherwise...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Turnabouts fair play, no?
> 
> I mean...yanno...all is fair in love and war, lol


Yeah but where I grow and the money i spend on whatever is no ones business but mine.

The website and everything else I'm having to put together is my problem.

I've built multiple businesses around the same principles and nothing is gonna stop it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude your just a hater.i guess you got banned for the continuous nonsense and crap you post
> No one takes you serious cause you exxagerate.
> 7 accounts really?I have 3 and the heisengrow was the only account I ever used.
> The heisenbubble was the name I used the first time I got banned for arguing with Kentucky hillbilly.
> ...


Why am I banned?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I've been running Foxfarm nutes (grow big, tiger bloom, big bloom), and haven't had any problems, but why do you say they're so bad? What would you recommend I try instead? I'm in soil mix (3/3/2/1 coco/sphagnum/perlite/castings). I also add benes and some dry soil amenments buy Roots Organics occasionally.... I'm on week 5 of flower now, so may stay the course, unless convinced otherwise...


Yeah dont change in the middle of run. They are just costly. And expensive for no reason. You need two bottles to run the best nugs you will ever get from ff. They sell upwards of what 12-13 bottle for one line. It's pretty much liquid salt and chemicals in a bottle. You have to flush like crazy or the herb will taste like shit. Hell try Jack's or even switch to the Lucas formula with general hydri two bottles. 4ml/8ml in veg and 8ml/16ml in flower and be done with it. I've run so many different nutrient line ups. It's all gimmicks for your dollar.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Why am I banned?


I have no idea who is banned or why,I know the thread was shut down for 2 days and people were banned from the thread.I did no make any request to the mods for any bans whatsoever.I suppose they just banned whoever they thought was there to talk shit and not about anything productive.
I was banned from this thread for a week and sunny let me come back after i talked to her about it.me and kentucky hillbilly got into it pretty bad.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Bandit Breath gave me some dense buds. Potency was decent too but I let it go to make room for other OGKB crosses.
> 
> I had 2 phenos of TNT. One was a huge yielder of semi soft buds but the one I kept produces extremely firm (what some would call "rock hard") buds all the way to the bottom of the plant. And they're very greasy with sour, hashy terps. Every time I open the jars the cure seems to have gotten more complex. Quite different from harvest day. I've run this cut 4-5 times now and the more I have it dialed in the better its gotten.
> IMO, this one should never have been discontinued.
> ...



Ummm I've grown several stardawg crosses from different breeders. Gus is at the bottom in newer crosses. Just how it is. You cant whore something out like that expect it not to lose its edge.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm confused, for 10 years people begged for TopDawg to make stardawg seeds. Now GU has seeds that tend to be Stardawg dominate and it's a bad thing?

Whatever.

All I know is none of the Bodega, Snake oil or Cowboy cookies grew airy for me. The Cowboy Cookies testers I got 4 fem 6 male 3 of the fems lean toward GMO and kickazz, the other is stardawg sided and was just ok to me. 

If you grow something with HAZE in it you better expect buds to be somewhat airy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ummm I've grown several stardawg crosses from different breeders. Gus is at the bottom in newer crosses. Just how it is. You cant whore something out like that expect it not to lose its edge.


I dont wanna put the dude down cause them days are long past but i can say he needs to add something else into the mix,He really needs to get a grip on it before his business falls through the cracks.If i was him i would use all available space to find another male and put him all over IG and give out free testers of the new male crosses with every seed order. Sometimes you got lose alot to make a little but it all comes back eventually
Maybe expand and hire someone who can reverse females and add some OG fems into his arsenal.Find a couple fire females that are fairly easy to reverse and have a feminized section on the website and carry a few strains using his elite crosses.
People love fems with smaller grow spaces and my emails have been blowing up for people wanting them.Someone with plant count restrictions would rather pop 6 seeds and get all females than pop seeds and possibly only get 2 after wasting 5 weeks to find out. 

We all watched how his fems sold out in 2 days every time he got em.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm confused, for 10 years people begged for TopDawg to make stardawg seeds. Now GU has seeds that tend to be Stardawg dominate and it's a bad thing?
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> ...


I think the issue with topdawg has been his seeds have always been always out of stock BUT JJ also switches up the male after a few grows. Maybe he is good at male selection but he is never using the same male grow after grow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Ummm I've grown several stardawg crosses from different breeders. Gus is at the bottom in newer crosses. Just how it is. You cant whore something out like that expect it not to lose its edge.


OK? So how does this comment differ from my post?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> OK? So how does this comment differ from my post?


You didn't say 'whore' ?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think the issue with topdawg has been his seeds have always been always out of stock BUT JJ also switches up the male after a few grows. Maybe he is good at male selection but he is never using the same male grow after grow.


Yep you are right he uses a different male, which is also why his stardawgs have gotten worse not better.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yep you are right he uses a different male, which is also why his stardawgs have gotten worse not better.


Yeah i haven't seen any in a while, I don't follow that line of genetics,I just knew he used different males and has a shitty attitude towards customers. I need another stardawg cross like i need a rock in my shoe.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You didn't say 'whore' ?


Oh yeah. Good point. I left out "nutswinger" and "ballsack" too. Ya know...to really drive the point home. 
*sarcasm font off*



AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yep you are right he uses a different male, which is also why his stardawgs have gotten worse not better.


I'd like to see the tredawg male make a return. Or even a TreStardawg male.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4233576


Hip waiters are dangerous, you'll drown, as they fill up, if the swamp gets to deep.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah i haven't seen any in a while, I don't follow that line of genetics,I just knew he used different males and has a shitty attitude towards customers. I need another stardawg cross like i need a rock in my shoe.


So you're not going to use the Corey cut in any crosses? 
Some of your posts are a little confusing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh yeah. Good point. I left out "nutswinger" and "ballsack" too. Ya know...to really drive the point home.
> *sarcasm font off*
> 
> 
> I'd like to see the tredawg male make a return. Or even a TreStardawg male.


I resent that, I have patent pendings on the terms Nutswinger on this thread,Ill be needing you to edit that post till i get the copyright benefits worked out TY very much lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So you're not going to use the Corey cut in any crosses?
> Some of your posts are a little confusing.


Not as a male to pollinate every female i have lol.Maybe 1 or 2 crosses like all the rest. There is an ass for every seat and sometimes you gotta find the seats to fill.

There is a beauty of using females to pollinate,The options and crosses are limitless. Pairing the right ones together is the fun part. Not just putting 1 male in a room with the blowers on and collecting the seeds.Wish it was that easy...Thats why i laugh when people say your not putting in any work selfing cuts lol. Its a full time job keeping with all that shit.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> OK? So how does this comment differ from my post?


You said it wasnt losing anything didnt you. If you look back when he first started using him. There were keepers every where. Now not so much. Its lost its spunk. I'm disagreeing with you. You're saying it didnt. I'm saying it did. Proofs in the pudding tang.

Edit maybe I misunderstood what you were meaning. Idk.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So you're not going to use the Corey cut in any crosses?
> Some of your posts are a little confusing.


onycd onycd onycd please find a male from these, please, onycd onycd onycd lol
mostly indica mostly indica mostly indica mostly indica lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dude your just a hater.i guess you got banned for the continuous nonsense and crap you post
> No one takes you serious cause you exxagerate.
> 7 accounts really?I have 3 and the heisengrow was the only account I ever used.
> The heisenbubble was the name I used the first time I got banned for arguing with Kentucky hillbilly.
> ...


Show me where I called you a crook and a thief.
You can't because I didn't say that.

But I do hate unethical people, so...  

You may be the worst businessman I've ever encountered. 

Got a godaddy page when I clicked your ad the first time, and now it's still just a skeleton. 

You'll have to change that ad to get people to click a second time, if/when you actually have something to sell. 

But you haven't thought anything through so I'm sure that comes as a surprise.

CUSTOMER FIRST IMPRESSION
Oh look, an ad for heisenbeans!
That looks interesting, I need some beans after all.

Hmm... there's nothing here to buy. 

But I can sign up for testers that don't exist, so there's that...?

#OOPS


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 15, 2018)




----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> How far back have you grown greenpoint gear?
> I've got some older strains that aren't available anymore.
> Maverick
> Purple mountain majesty
> ...


How bout 
sky pilot
Stardawg bx2 with ghost og as the 25%
Lemon fizz × polar bear 
These were before this thread exploded.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have no idea who is banned or why,I know the thread was shut down for 2 days and people were banned from the thread.I did no make any request to the mods for any bans whatsoever.I suppose they just banned whoever they thought was there to talk shit and not about anything productive.
> I was banned from this thread for a week and sunny let me come back after i talked to her about it.me and kentucky hillbilly got into it pretty bad.


Bullshit. 
You got banned from this thread and IMMEDIATELY started posting as a different user. 
Keep trying to rewrite history though. 
No doubt the posts have been deleted.

Again.


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 15, 2018)

If anybody has some old sitting bull they dont want anymore let me know.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

somebody cue up civil war by guns n roses, please, volume 10


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't care for tattoos, for example. I can't grasp how going to an ink shop every day and negatively criticizing a business I will never patronize is a benefit to me, or anyone.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

AbeFroman said:


> If anybody has some old sitting bull they dont want anymore let me know.


you gotta watch out for that ole bullhead sif, it'll get ya donw


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't care for tattoos, for example. I can't grasp how going to an ink shop every day and negatively criticizing a business I will never patronize is a benefit to me, or anyone.


not even right above or around the muffin?Cmon' man..................


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bullshit.
> You got banned from this thread and IMMEDIATELY started posting as a different user.
> Keep trying to rewrite history though.
> No doubt the posts have been deleted.
> ...


That user was the heisenbubble name i made last year, What part of that did you skip over.

Not sure what your talking about i have nothing to send out, I been mailing seeds for 2 weeks now lol.

As far as that banner goes how would you know what the page looks like now? You had to have clicked on it more than once. (something you said no one would do so what has you so intrigued?)Great way to contradict yourself. Dont worry man, everything will be in place before you know it and i promise i wont let you down.Not gonna continue on arguing in this thread about pure irrelevant stuff.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think the issue with topdawg has been his seeds have always been always out of stock BUT JJ also switches up the male after a few grows. Maybe he is good at male selection but he is never using the same male grow after grow.


I think jj realized he can continue generations of chem legitimately by breeding like this. Theres usually pretty positive ratings on grows of his gear. 
That's why I said a long time ago gu should be doing actual breeding... take a copper chem and throw it to another one of his strains.. I dont know. I shouldn't be the one coming up with the million dollar ideas for him


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I got a laugh out of you in that thread, I seen it as good role reversal.
> I’m willing to run his testers , n give honest feed back. But after the last 6 packs, I will no longer run a seed in my main room. (Except for what’s going now)
> Will have a new pheno room setup soon.


Yeah, I'm usually at my worst on RIU when shit is fucked up in my personal life -- and I'm dealing with some HEAVY family shit right now. 

I'll try harder to be nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't care for tattoos, for example. I can't grasp how going to an ink shop every day and negatively criticizing a business I will never patronize is a benefit to me, or anyone.


Are you talking about Heisen trolling the greenpoint thread "ad nauseum", or me trolling him? 

Gotta be more specific...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you talking about Heisen trolling the greenpoint thread "ad nauseum", or me trolling him?
> 
> Gotta be more specific...


Actually i wasnt trolling till you showed up forcing me to explain a whole lot of nothing. I was having a good day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Actually i wasnt trolling till you showed up forcing me to explain a whole lot of nothing. I was having a good day.


Truce?

I'm trying to be nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

I spent the morning at a police station speaking with an officer about heroin and evictions, so I'm a tad unstable right now. 

(My daughter has "issues".)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> not even right above or around the muffin?Cmon' man..................


Not to derail whatever is going on here, so I'll answer this but debate tatts no further. 

There's not a skin drawing imaginable that would have enhanced the allure of Brisco's girl, Sweet Dixie.  As Bruce has famously said, "If you have it, you don't need it."

On the other hand, I understand that some people have nothing to lose, so sure, empty the ink pens, because as Bruce also famously said, "If you need it, you don't have it."


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Hip waiters are dangerous, you'll drown, as they fill up, if the swamp gets to deep.


Actually, waders become neutrally buoyant when filled with water. I am in a position to know this.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 15, 2018)

Why are people acting like this is a heisen vs gu thing? This is about gu’s business practices plain and simple. If heisen was stealing photos, selling untested chucks, and using a known shady CC processor, I’d be bitching about it in his thread. But as far as I know, he hasn’t sold shit. 

Resorting to ad hominem attacks is the sign of someone without an actual compelling argument. If you think gu’s business practices are fine, then say that. Don’t resort to attacking someone else’s character as though it resolves gu of any of his own shit. It doesn’t. You might not like heisen, but his criticisms have always been legitimate and accurate. 

Re: Gu’s tired male. For the record, I don’t think Stardawg is bad. @Tangerine_’s Stardawg IX plant is full on one of the best looking plants I’ve seen posted on here. It looks fucking incredible.

Which makes sense. JJ clearly grows a lot. He’s constantly using new males, indicating that some actual selection is going on. Additionally, he focuses on what he does best. Top Dawg is where you go for chem, OG, haze, and sour. Any hype surrounding Top Dawg is from what he built himself (with the help of some good cuts to start things off). 

Gu’s crosses are on the complete opposite end of the spectrum. He’s taking advantage of existing hype by using whatever popular cuts he can get. Only, the male he uses has been proven to be so dominant in crosses, that it overwhelms the mother in the majority of phenos. That is perfectly fine if your hope is to create a great chem line, but nobody is getting Grape Pie or Wedding Cake or Gelato or Blue Dream or Banana OG cross hoping for chem dominant plants. That’s one of the issues here. Gu’s thought process isn’t “what would pair well with my male?”, it’s “is this cut popular? Then throw her in”. IMO, you do the same thing with an OG type male, and the results would be much better. OG pairs well with almost anything, and seems to add to the offspring without overwhelming characteristics from the mother. Stardawg isn’t tired or played out. Gu’s line is from his haphazard crosses to whatever. 

*Friendly reminder. Don’t buy the MAC1 cross. There’s plenty of evidence that the specific MAC1 cuts offspring are a complete mess. You’ll likely need to plant a 100 seeds to find one decent plant. There are going to be dozens of MAC crosses out within a few months, bred from MAC cuts that don’t have issues. Hell, Cap is going to release MAC F2 x MAC packs for $69 next year. Save your money for one of those, instead of relying on someone who doesn’t test to produce decent seeds from a potentially problematic plant. You’re just throwing your money away, and supporting shady practices. Again, Gu is well aware of the MAC1 issues and has already experienced the low seed production. He just doesn’t care, because even if he still has to replace packs, he’s still got your money.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> taste was a lite, kinda plain, but super sweet on the back end. Reminded me of not quite a Katsu taste, or a Black Afghani taste, but a hair more plain, but sweet. Had a stench to it, hard to pinpoint, nothing like the copper chem, like some of them affies you get. But hard, dense buds, good yield, and it did finish quicker than most, but I flowered from seed and topped a few times. So I think that added to stretch a bit also. Mine looked exactly like Chunky's or the one pictured earlier. besides me being hard on it. And I see folks mentioning beans, I took the two smallest and palest beans, got one of em up, and that was the plant. I wished I had cloned it. But since I had seeds left, I just smoked it. Got lemon crash trying to get up now. But if not topped and left to one cola, I bet it does finish in 60 days. And the buzz isn't really what you might expect, hate to use soaring, so I'll use euphoric on the front, eases a lil and then has legs. I really liked it.


Thanks dude.I'd like to get that sweet hashy flavor back in the garden.Did LA Confidential yrs ago and i dug what i had.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> airy or larfy, take your pick. Copper Chem was the only one remotely dense, and after a small cure, it loosened up. The CV pure la affie put em all to shame as far as density and even potency, right next to it, but yea, its a diff bird of a diff color.


Any tips on the affie? Its outdoors here I've just topped it st the 4th node...can I smash with nitrogen or is she fussy ..likes being topped etc ? 
Just curious mate


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Any tips on the affie? Its outdoors here I've just topped it st the 4th node...can I smash with nitrogen or is she fussy ..likes being topped etc ?
> Just curious mate



It's my understanding affies aren't picky and can handle a bumpy grow.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Sorry for the shitty pics but this shit is loud as fok I can't take this into work to get better pics. So car trunk pics it is. 

TESTER Cowboy Cookies
This cross nails GMO .. Hmm imagine if I didn't use the same water for veg and bloom. Nothing but Organic Gem (fish) Biobizz bloom and CalMag


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Any tips on the affie? Its outdoors here I've just topped it st the 4th node...can I smash with nitrogen or is she fussy ..likes being topped etc ?
> Just curious mate


I was just messin with the megacrop, and it took any mistakes, i.e. I backed off a lil from what it calls for and I was doin at first, just cause I handwater, etc. and after a bit, the Copper Chem had some more tip burn, not that affie. Did do a long flush though, not super long, week or so. I just liked the plant, structure, ease, I don't want to call it a widow smell, bit it had acrid kind of smell, that was never in the taste. Go figure. But I've smelt other straight affies have that smell. Vigorous. And as I keep stating, one of the two smallest, palest seeds in pack. Flowered from seed and topped once or twice. Pretty sure affies don't like that, lol Also, and Im no strain guru, but it looked to me a tad more like a LA conf than a bubba, if that means anything. Not in any bad way


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have no idea who is banned or why,I know the thread was shut down for 2 days and people were banned from the thread.I did no make any request to the mods for any bans whatsoever.I suppose they just banned whoever they thought was there to talk shit and not about anything productive.
> I was banned from this thread for a week and sunny let me come back after i talked to her about it.me and kentucky hillbilly got into it pretty bad.


Heisen in all fairness you were on the gps thread talking shit.
Not talking shit as in untruth at the start but after your original claims (and again never said you were lying ) ou were on the pages what seemed like weeks repeatedly saying the same thing over and over again ..that is talking shit cos u just kept going on and on about it.
Make your claim yes....repeat it the same day maybe the next.
But ffs did we have to listen to it every second day for what seemed like a month ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I was just messin with the megacrop, and it took any mistakes, i.e. I backed off a lil from what it calls for and I was doin at first, just cause I handwater, etc. and after a bit, the Copper Chem had some more tip burn, not that affie. Did do a long flush though, not super long, week or so. I just liked the plant, structure, ease, I don't want to call it a widow smell, bit it had acrid kind of smell, that was never in the taste. Go figure. But I've smelt other straight affies have that smell. Vigorous. And as I keep stating, one of the two smallest, palest seeds in pack. Flowered from seed and topped once or twice. Pretty sure affies don't like that, lol Also, and Im no strain guru, but it looked to me a tad more like a LA conf than a bubba, if that means anything. Not in any bad way


Thanks for taking the time to write that cheers ...just topped only just started outdoor season here


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2018)

Prolly shoulda taken that to the CVS thread


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

sorry not sorry. lol, was bought at gps


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Heisen in all fairness you were on the gps thread talking shit.
> Not talking shit as in untruth at the start but after your original claims (and again never said you were lying ) ou were on the pages what seemed like weeks repeatedly saying the same thing over and over again ..that is talking shit cos u just kept going on and on about it.
> Make your claim yes....repeat it the same day maybe the next.
> But ffs did we have to listen to it every second day for what seemed like a month ?


Cause people would pop in that hadn't been in a while and bring it back up.kinda like what you just did.
Quoting something I had said a while back and the cycle just continued.

I was willing to let it go.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 15, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> sorry not sorry. lol, was bought at gps


Was gonna say your right then realised I brought these ones at the new CVS website


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 15, 2018)

you got the new batch


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks for derailing the thread. Wanted to see Gu put up or shut up (like usual) When DV came in. I know someone is relieved of the diversion.


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks for derailing the thread. Wanted to see Gu put up or shut up (like usual) When DV came in. I know someone is relieved of the diversion.


Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..

Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..
> 
> Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


What's the due date on GenStash Ottos?


----------



## genuity (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What's the due date on GenStash Ottos?


Biggest thing ever coming 2013... stayed tuned


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..
> 
> Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


Double like


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

In all fairness. Out of all the money I've spent at GPS and all the packs I've opened and all the beans I've popped. I have one TRUE KEEPER. So I can admit after a few cycles with it. I'll be about even. Cash wise. And I'll run her for awhile and I'm making chucks with it. Some of the best cookies cross I've smoked. I am stardawged out a few years now. She has no chem jus at all. Super loud super sweet raw cookie dough nose. Like the premade kind you get in a tub from kids selling it at school. Finding this one pheno is worth every penny I've spent and time I've wasted on other beans and strains from GPS. I give this a total of 8.75 outta 10. She has yield, frost, color, and an amazing strong high. And over puffing will put you to sleep. Right now. I would give her a higher rating except she throws those stupid one blade leaves and I hate that. Just personal preference.....


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..
> 
> Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


HA! I don't associate with that fucking idiot. His rep is tarnished. Great marketing move to sell your own seeds, but he's only doing it cause NOBODY with any sort of quality control and morals would sell his shit. Not cause its no good, but because he isn't. Gu is scum. He is known scum. He isn't invited anywhere and has ZERO friends in this industry that are anyone to speak of. Without Stardawg AKA TOP DAWG/JJ's work, he'd be irrelevant. Oh wait... he still is. Gu couldn't even have an IG for the longest time cause nobody wanted him around. He's forced to be on here and it's his only outlet to spew his diarrhea.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..
> 
> Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

total spam by me but I was going thru IC pics and came across my 1st public release of seeds back in 03/04 under my old Overgrow name StonedSilly..seems like yesterday






Gave out 1000s of these seeds only person that I know that grew them was Foe20

his Silly gum grow












wish I still had pics of my Ak48 (cherry) x Sour D 1.5 they were some tasty ladies.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

genuity said:


> Shit they gonna have a collaboration next week..
> 
> Grandpa's breath #69 x stardawg bx1 s1 auto


lmaooo..... Classic.
Yo Amos, I'm going to dm you in a bit.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> total spam by me but I was going thru IC pics and came across my 1st public release of seeds back in 03/04 under my old Overgrow name StonedSilly..seems like yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy sheet man. I have some of those in my vault. I grew a few from each. I have the chromulan x c99 and the ak48 x sour diesel. I didnt know they were yours. I cant remember how I ended up with them. I believe I got them in trade way back around the middlish end of 2004. They were actually very good. I grew a pheno of both for 7 or 8 runs.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Holy sheet man. I have some of those in my vault. I grew a few from each. I have the chromulan x c99 and the ak48 x sour diesel. I didnt know they were yours. I cant remember how I ended up with them. I believe I got them in trade way back around the middlish end of 2004. They were actually very good. I grew a pheno of both for 7 or 8 runs.


I gave a ton to the med program in Ri that was just starting up and sent out a ton. My brother Fred Norris, taintstick, Artie Lange and whatever other names he had also gave them out


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Now if any1 has any of my S99 or SourBog seeds or crosses and wants to donate them back


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

lm just looking for some info about flowering times of tomahawk, I am right at the 8 week mark, but I feel she could go a tad longer, still only about 5% amber and a lot of white pistols, among other things.

for the guys that have grown it out, what day did you guys chop?? 

I know @LubdaNugs grew out this one I think could be wrong!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

if you have amber then water only for a week to 10 days and chop.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> if you have amber then water only for a week to 10 days and chop.


I'm organic and running a living soil they have only gotten water since they were days old, or rather their entire life!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

but with that said, I love giving them molasses with water, it really seems to help, plus is loaded with P.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

so has anyone flowered out tomahawk?? I'm just looking to see how many days everyone flowered them! 

just saw site says 70-80 days I was under the impression it was 7-8 weeks so that's my bad but even still, if someone could share how many days they went, I would appreciate it! thank you guys!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 15, 2018)

They hate us cause they ain’t us.

You’d think working that long with Ken’s Granddaddy Purp he’d realize how ironic that argument is coming out of his mouth.

It goes to show you, work long and hard at something important enough people will form an opinion of you.

Hot or Cold, Greenpoint def ain’t lukewarm.

Thank you to all that buy and grow Greenpoint Seeds. Without you none of these episodes would be possible. Keep it green!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lm just looking for some info about flowering times of tomahawk, I am right at the 8 week mark, but I feel she could go a tad longer, still only about 5% amber and a lot of white pistols, among other things.
> 
> for the guys that have grown it out, what day did you guys chop??
> 
> I know @LubdaNugs grew out this one I think could be wrong!


I haven’t, but Mittencolas on IG did a phenomenal job on it. He would be worth following just for the pure bud porn aspect. He is also very helpful, I’m sure he’d answer any questions you have.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm organic and running a living soil they have only gotten water since they were days old, or rather their entire life!


Gotcha...I would still go a week or so. I find 65 days on most stardawg/chem crosses to be good


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I haven’t, but Mittencolas on IG did a phenomenal job on it. He would be worth following just for the pure bud porn aspect. He is also very helpful, I’m sure he’d answer any questions you have.


ty lubda I appreciate that!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 15, 2018)

I will say DVG was so kind when I flew out to take him to dinner in Seattle at the famous Metropolitan Grill where I paid him upfront and very well for his products.

He was also very kind when he stayed with me in Denver and enjoyed my hospitality.

Very disgraceful to see his actions and words now. Very surprised.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

I really can't see how she flower for 70-80 days bc I've already got 80% red and receded pistils about 5% amber trics and I'm on day 45 since flip of 12/12 there is no chance is hell this lady has 3 weeks left to go to even reach the 70 day mark! maybe a week, 2 weeks at absolutely max for a couch lock kinda high! where in the hell did these numbers come from! I'll take pics in a min to show you guys!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I will say DVG was so kind when I took him to dinner in Seattle at the famous metropolitan grill where I paid him upfront and very well for his products.
> 
> He was also very kind when he stayed with me in Denver and enjoyed my hospitality.
> 
> Very disgraceful to see his actions and words now. Very surprised.


gu would u mind quoting my post and questions above plz?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisen spent all that time trolling because he’s trying to steal customers he’s trying to exist in the same market space price wise that GU is in so he attacked his biggest comp relentlessly and you dudes fell for the okie doke.


Gu~ said:


> They hate us cause they ain’t us.
> 
> You’d think working that long with Ken’s Granddaddy Purp he’d realize how ironic that argument is coming out of his mouth.
> 
> ...


If no ones taking shotz at you, you aren’t doing enough! That’s just a fact


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I will say DVG was so kind when I flew out to take him to dinner in Seattle at the famous Metropolitan Grill where I paid him upfront and very well for his products.
> 
> He was also very kind when he stayed with me in Denver and enjoyed my hospitality.
> 
> Very disgraceful to see his actions and words now. Very surprised.


"Love is where you find it when you have no love at all
And there's nothing as cold as ashes, after the fire is gone."


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Love is where you find it when you have no love at all
> And there's nothing as cold as ashes, after the fire is gone."


I had to look into his eyes


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 15, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I will say DVG was so kind when I flew out to take him to dinner in Seattle at the famous Metropolitan Grill where I paid him upfront and very well for his products.
> 
> He was also very kind when he stayed with me in Denver and enjoyed my hospitality.
> 
> Very disgraceful to see his actions and words now. Very surprised.


Guess you didn't fluff his pillow enough next time use the pinky


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lm just looking for some info about flowering times of tomahawk, I am right at the 8 week mark, but I feel she could go a tad longer, still only about 5% amber and a lot of white pistols, among other things.
> 
> for the guys that have grown it out, what day did you guys chop??
> 
> I know @LubdaNugs grew out this one I think could be wrong!


You absolutely without a doubt 100% can not go by pistils in these crosses. Not all but most, continue to throw white pistils will into 10.5-11 weeks on 8-9 week strain. Just my personal opinion 5% amber isnt enpugh yet. I would go another week then flush. Just in my experience....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You absolutely without a doubt 100% can not go by pistils in these crosses. Not all but most, continue to throw white pistils will into 10.5-11 weeks on 8-9 week strain. Just my personal opinion 5% amber isnt enpugh yet. I would go another week then flush. Just in my experience....


yea I planned to do one more week at least maybe two but idk will see when we get there! thanks for replying it's seeming gu is straight up ignoring me...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisen spent all that time trolling because he’s trying to steal customers he’s trying to exist in the same market space price wise that GU is in so he attacked his biggest comp relentlessly and you dudes fell for the okie doke.
> 
> 
> If no ones taking shotz at you, you aren’t doing enough! That’s just a fact


Bingo...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

Tomahawk is GG4 x Stardawg. GG4 goes 65 days...Stardawg goes 65 to 70....Your target is 65.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Bingo...


it does appear to be the case! but this is a very tough business! to be honest I can find a ton of negative shit about any breeder on any website! sad to say but that just seems to be the way that game is played!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

I agree, he trolled the shit outta Gu with the truth.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 15, 2018)

What truth is that? That GU used the pictures of the clones he got instead of showing you pictures of seeded buds? GU runs a seed producing grow op, he isn't doing it to take pretty pics and sell bud.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Love is where you find it when you have no love at all
> And there's nothing as cold as ashes, after the fire is gone."


Louisiana Woman, Mississippi Man


----------



## AbeFroman (Nov 15, 2018)

This thread needs more pics. Here is a Sitting Bull, Bandits Breath, and Cookies N Chem at day 60


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> What truth is that? That GU used the pictures of the clones he got instead of showing you pictures of seeded buds? GU runs a seed producing grow op, he isn't doing it to take pretty pics and sell bud.


He used random internet pics to represent his strains. Just totally random pictures that weren’t grown by him, or his genetics. He lied about S1’s and who he bought them from. He never emailed about the scam seeds and there are still people popping up who don’t know they’ve been fucked. He got rid of nuggets without warning, even though many people got nuggets in exchange for those scam seeds. He still uses payofix despite its security issues. He doesn’t test anything. He’s about to drop MAC1 crosses that will be shit.

Jesus Christ. How people can continue to defend his practices, it’s fucking nuts. If cheap packs are worth supporting these practices, I mean, that’s your choice. But to defend him is just bizarre.

There’s also no defense for his business practices so people like you just resort to ad hominem attacks instead.

Also, plenty of breeders post amazing pics all day long. The two times Gu has posted any pictures of plants, they looked like shit.


----------



## klx (Nov 15, 2018)

Hello all, holiday was brilliant thanks for asking. Good to see regular programming here, like climbing into a warm, cozy cot. Carry on....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> What truth is that? That GU used the pictures of the clones he got instead of showing you pictures of seeded buds? GU runs a seed producing grow op, he isn't doing it to take pretty pics and sell bud.


The truth (for me)goes back much further than Pic-Gate. I could careless about him showing me/us. Take the S1 debacle for one example.
Everything heisen foreshadowed about the S1's wound up true. Gu did handle the issue to what I assume was the best of his abilities and resources at the time. I got my replacement packs so I ain't trippin'.
I wonder what would've happened had we not been informed by someone other than Gu.
We can agree not everyone agrees with how Heisen went about shredding Gu incessantly over the same issues....S1's, pics, payofix etc. to then turn around and start his own venture. Which I think the latter is most people's beef with him. Again, I have no dog in this fight.
I do enjoy seeing the shit play out in realtime tho. Unmittigated transpanrency is the result I hope is the end goal. I have eight packs of GPS gear, I started out only looking to grab 1 pack of jelly pie. Auctions(mainly),genetics and the hopes of some fire mom leaners led me astray of my goal. I'm still going to pop them...because I bought them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> In all fairness. Out of all the money I've spent at GPS and all the packs I've opened and all the beans I've popped. I have one TRUE KEEPER. So I can admit after a few cycles with it. I'll be about even. Cash wise. And I'll run her for awhile and I'm making chucks with it. Some of the best cookies cross I've smoked. I am stardawged out a few years now. She has no chem jus at all. Super loud super sweet raw cookie dough nose. Like the premade kind you get in a tub from kids selling it at school. Finding this one pheno is worth every penny I've spent and time I've wasted on other beans and strains from GPS. I give this a total of 8.75 outta 10. She has yield, frost, color, and an amazing strong high. And over puffing will put you to sleep. Right now. I would give her a higher rating except she throws those stupid one blade leaves and I hate that. Just personal preference.....
> 
> View attachment 4233787 View attachment 4233788 View attachment 4233789 View attachment 4233790 View attachment 4233792 View attachment 4233794 View attachment 4233796 View attachment 4233805


Eagle scout or cookies n chem?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 15, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> The truth (for me)goes back much further than Pic-Gate. I could careless about him showing me/us. Take the S1 debacle for one example.
> Everything heisen foreshadowed about the S1's wound up true. Gu did handle the issue to what I assume was the best of his abilities and resources at the time. I got my replacement packs so I ain't trippin'.
> I wonder what would've happened had we not been informed by someone other than Gu.
> We can agree not everyone agrees with how Heisen went about shredding Gu incessantly over the same issues....S1's, pics, payofix etc. to then turn around and start his own venture. Which I think the latter is most people's beef with him. Again, I have no dog in this fight.
> I do enjoy seeing the shit play out in realtime tho. Unmittigated transpanrency is the result I hope is the end goal. I have eight packs of GPS gear, I started out only looking to grab 1 pack of jelly pie. Auctions(mainly),genetics and the hopes of some fire mom leaners led me astray of my goal. I'm still going to pop them...because I bought them.


the way I see it, more competition there is between breeders, then the more us customers wind up winning!!! so hell I'm all for it!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the way I see it, more competition there is between breeders, then the more us customers wind up winning!!! so hell I'm all for it!


Indeed.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 15, 2018)

Jelly Pie (The Happy Cut) lol

32.00 - Thanks @Gu


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 15, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Jelly Pie (The Happy Cut) lol
> 
> 32.00 - Thanks @Gu
> 
> ...


Nicely Done.. How's the nose? How long you taking her?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 15, 2018)

Heisen threw u guys some auto seeds and got u doing his dirty work now so he can fall back and pretend like he has no blood on his hands ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 15, 2018)

I'll be starting some seeds soon, so for now I'll reminisce about some past grows of Greenpoint gear.
Who said Greenpoint gear is airy?
Dense, potent and large nugs of Greenpoint gear.

Jelly Pie
 

Lucky 7's
 

Dreamcatcher


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisen spent all that time trolling because he’s trying to steal customers he’s trying to exist in the same market space price wise that GU is in so he attacked his biggest comp relentlessly and you dudes fell for the okie doke.
> 
> 
> If no ones taking shotz at you, you aren’t doing enough! That’s just a fact


Lol if you think a dude that uses 1 Male fake pics and pics that ain't his and fake cuts is something I need to worry about you are sadly mistaken.

I stated all the facts and laid em out there and there was multiple people involved in all that.

I'll put this here for you cause you obviously the biggest one on the thread.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> What truth is that? That GU used the pictures of the clones he got instead of showing you pictures of seeded buds? GU runs a seed producing grow op, he isn't doing it to take pretty pics and sell bud.



Lol yeah I have triangle mints 5 that was never given out.im gonna post a pic of it and tell people I have it and I'm using it. Everyone will believe me cause I dont have to post my own original pics I can use ones I find on the internet...who am I?

 


I never realized how much the #5 looked alot like 3.

Triangle kush is putting out straight fiya with them animal crosses.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> ... and enjoyed my hospitality...


_Enjoyed_ ROFL now that's funny. _Enjoyed. _Gu you crack me up.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

odd all the accolades over the jelly pie and not one reference to Rado who made the Grape Pie. Cookies and Chem, no accolades to Exotix, etc. Most when using Goji give at least a positive reference to Brother Bodhi. Yet, all these storebought moms, and the club gets the accolades, not the breeder. I see some guys get the cuts from the originator, not a club, I guess you'd have to be in that tight circle, but again, you dont' see jungle boys growing Gu's gear or phinnest trying to tissue culture any gps strains, lol. Don't see that everywhere. Far as cookies go, I believe most people that do Star cookies love it. but that'd be the parents backwards, right? Other than than, people know what they are exactly getting now and how the procedure works, as opposed to some of us that thougtht Gu was like working in the lab looking for the best strains he could do, not just what sells at the moment, gettin a cut and boom. But its the way of the bean chuckin sales. Like someone else mentioned, there are so many new lil upstarts on IG that actually make good chucks by reports, they got 30 dollar packs too. DVG gives away packs left and right. CSI does the name game and gives away packs. Customer service is an art sometimes. Lots of those smaller guys do bogo every other day. Not sure if they just aren't as greedy or are just hungry to get their creations out there. Funny world.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I had to look into his eyes


@Gu you should’ve let everyone who purchased S1s knownin an email newsletter what happened and offered replacements not just who contacted you. I’m sure you’ve learned from that’s ituation but


Heisenbeans said:


> Lol if you think a dude that uses 1 Male fake pics and pics that ain't his and fake cuts is something I need to worry about you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> I stated all the facts and laid em out there and there was multiple people involved in all that.
> 
> ...


Naw not a nutswinger HEISENTROLL just telling the truth, I see through your BS ...... FOH all that trolling was motivated! where is your proof your cuts are legit? Half the shIt you said about GU. You made up with no proof saying he didn’t have his male anymore etc..... and u have no proof he has fake cuts you have no proof you have real cuts either!


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> odd all the accolades over the jelly pie and not one reference to Rado who made the Grape Pie. Cookies and Chem, no accolades to Exotix, etc. Most when using Goji give at least a positive reference to Brother Bodhi. Yet, all these storebought moms, and the club gets the accolades, not the breeder. I see some guys get the cuts from the originator, not a club, I guess you'd have to be in that tight circle, but again, you dont' see jungle boys growing Gu's gear or phinnest trying to tissue culture any gps strains, lol. Don't see that everywhere. Far as cookies go, I believe most people that do Star cookies love it. but that'd be the parents backwards, right? Other than than, people know what they are exactly getting now and how the procedure works, as opposed to some of us that thougtht Gu was like working in the lab looking for the best strains he could do, not just what sells at the moment, gettin a cut and boom. But its the way of the bean chuckin sales. Like someone else mentioned, there are so many new lil upstarts on IG that actually make good chucks by reports, they got 30 dollar packs too. DVG gives away packs left and right. CSI does the name game and gives away packs. Customer service is an art sometimes. Lots of those smaller guys do bogo every other day. Not sure if they just aren't as greedy or are just hungry to get their creations out there. Funny world.



When DVG 1st started doing #freepackaseedsaday , Gu made a stupid comment about you don’t do anything for your brand by giving things away. 
I looked for it to screen shot it but there’s over 2000mess .
What I find funny is that ev1 that has worked with gu on longer does so. 

“I haven’t heard from rusty in weeks radio silence “ 
To me it fits right in with fake pics n being junk. 
Ride that Stardog till the wheels fall off,
But you should know the ball joints are fucked , wheel bearing are fucked , tie rods are fucked , almost no rubber left .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> @Gu you should’ve let everyone who purchased S1s knownin an email newsletter what happened and offered replacements not just who contacted you. I’m sure you’ve learned from that’s ituation but
> 
> 
> Naw not a nutswinger HEISENTROLL just telling the truth, I see through your BS ...... FOH all that trolling was motivated! where is your proof your cuts are legit? Half the shIt you said about GU. You made up with no proof saying he didn’t have his male anymore etc..... and u have no proof he has fake cuts you have no proof you have real cuts either!


Your a fucking goof


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Your a fucking goof


Feelings mutual


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Your a fucking goof


No one was even talking to you I was talking to HEISENTROLL he don’t need your help defending him he’s a big boy get the battery out your back


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

wonder why he never grew out some Copper Chems and made a new Gu made male, not JJ made male, I personally would have loved the copper chem as the dad compared to the stardog, kinda like what Amos did. Again, when they use an indica dom chem as the dad, like the onycd, lol, I be happy. Taking those fluke sat doms that come out of indica dom crosses, isn't always the best, imo. I can tell the way Tang talks about the IX buzz, that's not the regular stardog pheno and Im like Jay, I think she got grew a special plant on that one, jmho.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> No one was even talking to you I was talking to HEISENTROLL he don’t need your help defending him he’s a big boy get the battery out your back


I was done with GPS well b4 Heisn started 
I was trying to keep my mouth shut while I did my HH thread, as I planned to give lots of them away , then sell the rest. 
Speaking up only hurt me selling subpar genetics. 
But I agree with everything he said . 
Gu is not a breeder or good grower , just a business man, N I don’t like his dollar menu. Or stealing other people’s pics, that’s just low, but look at his IG page and compare it to any other breeder ...
Do you not see a problem?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> When DVG 1st started doing #freepackaseedsaday , Gu made a stupid comment about you don’t do anything for your brand by giving things away.
> I looked for it to screen shot it but there’s over 2000mess .
> What I find funny is that ev1 that has worked with gu on longer does so.
> 
> ...


I miss being able to get cult classics strains in the auctions. 
I can't wait to run 'Nurse Ratchet'. 

Maybe Gu had a falling out with them too???


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I miss being able to get cult classics strains in the auctions.
> I can't wait to run 'Nurse Ratchet'.
> 
> Maybe Gu had a falling out with them too???


or vice versa. JJ, CC, DVG, Secret Society, right off top of head, almost like nobody wants to work with him, of course its his shop I guess, but you'd think the variety would bring more money in, that's whats important I think after all is said and done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> or vice versa. JJ, CC, DVG, Secret Society, right off top of head, almost like nobody wants to work with him, of course its his shop I guess, but you'd think the variety would bring more money in, that's whats important I think after all is said and done.


Maybe he thought his brand looked more legitimate when displayed next to well known breeders?

It bothered me that some of the newer strains went to the discontinued list almost immediately.
What does that say?
To me it means the beans failed as "testers" and should have been discarded.

I am convinced that shitty breeders don't throw bad seeds away.
They just discount them and act surprised when customers report problems, then offer to replace them to ease the pain.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

I figured it was simple marketing. If folks thinks something is not gonna be around anymore, if they want it or been waiting, they'll get it. Especially at a discount. But it slightly reminds me of those going out of business sales that the businesses never go out of sale, lol, they just keep having the sale.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I figured it was simple marketing. If folks thinks something is not gonna be around anymore, if they want it or been waiting, they'll get it. Especially at a discount. But it slightly reminds me of those going out of business sales that the businesses never go out of sale, lol, they just keep having the sale.


I have a jewelry store in my town that’s been going out of business every November for 3-4 years now . 
Everything must go.












15% off , after we marked it up 30.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Gotta admit, Gu has inspired a lot of people to start their own seed business. 

He's probably not thrilled about it though...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta admit, Gu has inspired a lot of people to start their own seed business.
> 
> He's probably not thrilled about it though...


Wait till someone is really pissed off & F2 his whole line , n sells them at 1/2 price .

If I had his morals off making a buck in the cannabis industry I would already have a company too. But I don’t wanna put out untested junk.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> What till someone is really pissed off & F2 his whole line , n sells them at 1/2 price .
> 
> If I had his morals off making a buck in the cannabis industry I would already have a company too. But I don’t wanna put out untested junk.


or fems everything he has, and sells cheaper, lmfao, than his regs. Ouch


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> or fems everything he has, and sells cheaper, lmfao, than his regs. Ouch


It’s not rocket science to reverse a fem, don’t need roit to hold my hand .


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta admit, Gu has inspired a lot of people to start their own seed business.
> 
> He's probably not thrilled about it though...


you really need to get on IG, you'd see how many new younger ones that are on there, and to be honest, if you are to believe what the parents are, they are much better than these same old same ole, maybe one two new hype crosses every year deals. And people can believe or not, they have good reports from more than their minions. That's when you know chuckin is not that hard, but there is a trick to good plant picking, and some folks are just going ahead and living their dream. From the money they are charging, they aren't in it for that yet, seems like they are just glad t get their gear out there. imho


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s not rocket science to reverse a fem, don’t need roit to hold my hand .


yea, I don't get that either. Im pretty sure Useful did't use Riot and his fems are just fine, no probs whatsoever. I have to laugh, I might believe Matt Riot a lil bit, if he wasn't selling high priced shit and claiming its the only one that will work. I think it lends itself to show you who is scared to try it on their own, and who does the correct research and just does it on their own, jmho


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I haven’t, but Mittencolas on IG did a phenomenal job on it. He would be worth following just for the pure bud porn aspect. He is also very helpful, I’m sure he’d answer any questions you have.


Mittens is a kickass dude.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I had to look into his eyes


Like you did Adam's lmfao


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you really need to get on IG, you'd see how many new younger ones that are on there, and to be honest, if you are to believe what the parents are, they are much better than these same old same ole, maybe one two new hype crosses every year deals. And people can believe or not, they have good reports from more than their minions. That's when you know chuckin is not that hard, but there is a trick to good plant picking, and some folks are just going ahead and living their dream. From the money they are charging, they aren't in it for that yet, seems like they are just glad t get their gear out there. imho


I've only dabbled with IG. The interface seemed really basic. 
Is there a hashtag for breeders, or is that a twitter thing? 
Obviously social media isn't my forte. 
Politics ruined it for me...


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eagle scout or cookies n chem?


CnC


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've only dabbled with IG. The interface seemed really basic.
> Is there a hashtag for breeders, or is that a twitter thing?
> Obviously social media isn't my forte.
> Politics ruined it for me...


just start searching for folks and follow them, but speaking from someone using a laptop, you need a phone. Headie Gardens, southern cross seed co, so many on there, speakeasy, etc. at least look at the menus, lol. sharky seeds, jeez there's a lot. DCSE is on there. Not to mention, most of the breeders will answer your questions and talk to you under posts, not always on dms, but to talk to Krome, or Seed Junky, or Ricky, or some of those big name folks is a great thing. jmho not to mention the auctions, etc.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> When DVG 1st started doing #freepackaseedsaday , Gu made a stupid comment about you don’t do anything for your brand by giving things away.
> I looked for it to screen shot it but there’s over 2000mess .
> What I find funny is that ev1 that has worked with gu on longer does so.
> 
> ...


I have screenshots of gu saying he doesnt give stuff away bc it doesnt build loyalty. Which makes absolutely no sense. When I tried to give him a bunch of obs x mimosa beans I made to give away as freebies. He wasnt interested. Then he wanted me to send them to him so he could run them. Like wtf. I'm offering you 700 beans to give away to people who put you on the map. Not for your own personal shit.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have screenshots of gu saying he doesnt give stuff away bc it doesnt build loyalty. Which makes absolutely no sense. When I tried to give him a bunch of obs x mimosa beans I made to give away as freebies. He wasnt interested. Then he wanted me to send them to him so he could run them. Like wtf. I'm offering you 700 beans to give away to people who put you on the map. Not for your own personal shit.


Amos asked numerous times I think with his copper chems f2's and I never seen a reply. And I can't help but think his dad was as good as the old standard dad, especially at f2 stage, jmho


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have screenshots of gu saying he doesnt give stuff away bc it doesnt build loyalty. Which makes absolutely no sense. When I tried to give him a bunch of obs x mimosa beans I made to give away as freebies. He wasnt interested. Then he wanted me to send them to him so he could run them. Like wtf. I'm offering you 700 beans to give away to people who put you on the map. Not for your own personal shit.


I laughed when I read that, get a fucking clue , how many new follower has that given him, how many more people are talking about DVG now.
I liked that DVG didn’t even waste his time replying to him. Says a lot .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Amos asked numerous times I think with his copper chems f2's and I never seen a reply. And I can't help but think his dad was as good as the old standard dad, especially at f2 stage, jmho


Probably cause he knows there a very good chance there better .


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Amos asked numerous times I think with his copper chems f2's and I never seen a reply. And I can't help but think his dad was as good as the old standard dad, especially at f2 stage, jmho


I havent popped any of then yet. That i made. But the OBS female I have is a monster. Plain out. Not as good as my CnC. But it's very very nice. Smells like straight orange dream cicles pr orange cream cicles depending on what part of the usa you're in lol. We call them orange dream cicles. But I think most people call them orange cream. But the mimosa male I used was almost perfect structured, covered in trichs. and reeked of orange zest. Maybe I'll let 10 packs go as freebies with testers. From Chuck U!!!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm popping some of the crosses I got from you @BigHornBuds this weekend. Some of the tpr and c99 crosses. Super stoked about the tpr


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I laughed when I read that, get a fucking clue , how many new follower has that given him, how many more people are talking about DVG now.
> I liked the DVG didn’t even waste his time replying to him. Says a lot .


DVG has actually bred and selected seeds, it's a whole different ballgame than GPS.

DVG has there own strains they worked on and created, GPS does not, they just chucked a bunch of clones from the dispo did not test and sell them at very low prices (since that's what they are worth)


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I havent popped any of then yet. That i made. But the OBS female I have is a monster. Plain out. Not as good as my CnC. But it's very very nice. Smells like straight orange dream cicles pr orange cream cicles depending on what part of the usa you're in lol. We call them orange dream cicles. But I think most people call them orange cream. But the mimosa male I used was almost perfect structured, covered in trichs. and reeked of orange zest. Maybe I'll let 10 packs go as freebies with testers. From Chuck U!!!


If you like orange flavored strains grow tangie


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm popping some of the crosses I got from you @BigHornBuds this weekend. Some of the tpr and c99 crosses. Super stoked about the tpr


At the end of the month , I should have my new seed setup running (two rooms) Enough of this popping a pack at a time, let’s pop 5-10 packs at a time . 

I took the TPR male and put him on my Green Crack, only got 40 beans (one branch) 38/40 popped n are up n doing good. Going to flip them as soon as I’m setup.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> DVG has actually bred and selected seeds, it's a whole different ballgame than GPS.
> 
> DVG has there own strains they worked on and created, GPS does not, they just chucked a bunch of clones from the dispo did not test and sell them at very low prices (since that's what they are worth)


100% there no comparison. One is a breeder the other just wants to make a buck


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> 100% there no comparison. One is a breeder the other just wants to make a buck


I grew DVG Grandpas breath F2, it is really a fire strain, i love the flavor on it almost indescribable.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

if you are in denver, and Im not sure what the deal is, but JJ is showing topdawg containers of sour tangie, supposed to be tasty and potent, but Im not sure that's his or its just his club, Im a tad confused. But peeps are gettin all over it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> if you are in denver, and Im not sure what the deal is, but JJ is showing topdawg containers of sour tangie, supposed to be tasty and potent, but Im not sure that's his or its just his club, Im a tad confused. But peeps are gettin all over it.


I live 1 hour away from denver

Ive met the topdawg peeps at one of their meet and greets at a dispensary, usually they got some good seed stock but it can be pricey.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

did you go on the launch party? That looked like fun

I also see a cherry pie cross coming, looks like, I could be wrong, they talkin bout it


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> did you go on the launch party? That looked like fun


Nah i met them at a meet and greet for a dispensary, they always got lots of seeds with them. I am not super interested in running topdawg seeds tho, clones of there offerings are a dime a dozen here in colorado, finding good diesel and chem is real easy around here, i'm constantly turning down clones from grow friends and dispensaries almost always have chem and diesel clones.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Nah i met them at a meet and greet for a dispensary, they always got lots of seeds with them. I am not super interested in running topdawg seeds tho, clones of there offerings are a dime a dozen here in colorado, finding good diesel and chem is real easy around here, i'm constantly turning down clones from grow friends and dispensaries almost always have chem and diesel clones.


you live in a lucky world!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I havent popped any of then yet. That i made. But the OBS female I have is a monster. Plain out. Not as good as my CnC. But it's very very nice. Smells like straight orange dream cicles pr orange cream cicles depending on what part of the usa you're in lol. We call them orange dream cicles. But I think most people call them orange cream. But the mimosa male I used was almost perfect structured, covered in trichs. and reeked of orange zest. Maybe I'll let 10 packs go as freebies with testers. From Chuck U!!!


I'm sure there is some fire in those.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you like orange flavored strains grow tangie


I have a female sour tangie x gg4 that is like sour tangie kn steroids. Probably the strongest sour tangie I've encountered. Nose wise. Havent smoked it yet. But if the smoke comes back nice I'll use her in some crosses. It doesnt have the orange nose that my tang pow x goji has from @thenotsoesoteric but has that sour rotten nose with maybe like some orange skittles or something. But the Sunni d Og from @thenotsoesoteric is pure fuxking orange sunny delight. 

Crocketts Sour Tangie × GG4 from josey.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a female sour tangie x gg4 that is like sour tangie kn steroids. Probably the strongest sour tangie I've encountered. Nose wise. Havent smoked it yet. But if the smoke comes back nice I'll use her in some crosses. It doesnt have the orange nose that my tang pow x goji has from @thenotsoesoteric but has that sour rotten nose with maybe like some orange skittles or something. But the Sunni d Og from @thenotsoesoteric is pure fuxking orange sunny delight.
> 
> Crocketts Sour Tangie × GG4 from josey.
> View attachment 4234136 View attachment 4234138 View attachment 4234139


I'm breeding crocketts tangie with my white fire og

I'm not a fan of GG4, it's frosty but in my opinion it lacks flavor and the high isn't great for me. I ran it for about a year before letting it go.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm breeding crocketts tangie with my white fire og
> 
> I'm not a fan of GG4, it's frosty but in my opinion it lacks flavor and the high isn't great for me. I ran it for about a year before letting it go.


I've seen alot of people say that. I've smoked some straight chem 4 that was suppose to be the bees knees. And I didnt even get high. And I've smoked some gg4 crosses and straight gg4 that was str8 fire. I mean I guess different kinds effects people differently.

Edit: and I agree 100% about the lacking flavor part. But theres distinction in gg4. It's either real or not. And you know when not.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Chem4 was never as strong as D or 91 to me, not sure why all the hype. I am a fan of GG4 and crosses too and would like to try the 1 too.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've seen alot of people say that. I've smoked some straight chem 4 that was suppose to be the bees knees. And I didnt even get high. And I've smoked some gg4 crosses and straight gg4 that was str8 fire. I mean I guess different kinds effects people differently.
> 
> Edit: and I agree 100% about the lacking flavor part. But theres distinction in gg4. It's either real or not. And you know when not.


Yea i had the real deal cut, i have smoked GG4 from several different peoples grows(and dispos) it always kinda lacks flavor for me, I smoke really loud strains since i smoke a lot it takes a more potent stain to get me high, usually aroma therapy is best for me(really strong terpenes).

GG4 is really easy cut to get here in colorado, almost every dispo has a cut of it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Chem4 was never as strong as D or 91 to me, not sure why all the hype. I am a fan of GG4 and crosses too and would like to try the 1 too.


chem 4 has more indica in the high than chem d does, that could be why


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

you gotta love pbud mike saying ChemD is the strongest he's ever smoked, I love it, me and him have something in common, lol, woohoo.. Yea, Yoda, Im opposite, have tolerance of a horse, Hazes, don't even feel em, calio and those weak ass strains, don't bother. I need Chems, OGs, the more potent stuff. And I don't care how it tastes, actually Ive been turned off by the terp thing as I can see a tendency to give a pass on potency as long as loud terps. But I don't do many concentrates out in the booger woods also, so there's that.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> chem 4 has more indica in the high than chem d does, that could be why


Yeah the chem4 I smoked was damn near pure indi looking during growing. Had a super strong chem taste that wasnt bad at, but had zero head change.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you gotta love pbud mike saying ChemD is the strongest he's ever smoked, I love it, me and him have something in common, lol, woohoo.. Yea, Yoda, Im opposite, have tolerance of a horse, Hazes, don't even feel em, calio and those weak ass strains, don't bother. I need Chems, OGs, the more potent stuff. And I don't care how it tastes, actually Ive been turned off by the terp thing as I can see a tendency to give a pass on potency as long as loud terps. But I don't do many concentrates out in the booger woods also, so there's that.


I'm a lover of all strains. But OGS and strong purples are my thang. Not very many people have smoked a good purple that they liked. But these goji crosses I jus took down are very nice n strong.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> chem 4 has more indica in the high than chem d does, that could be why


nope, that's not it. Its just not as strong to me. I think it was pushed as it breeds a bit better, but just my opine. And after we got asked in OR from the "crew" whoeever that was to name our ChemD cut the 4 if anyone asked, told me right there, they wanted the potency of the D known on the 4. Now that was 2012 or so, up by Ptown. Now who knows. But I was around that D cut enough, I know it well as its my favorite. 2nd being a chem/og cross, but again, just my system


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm a lover of all strains. But OGS and strong purples are my thang. Not very many people have smoked a good purple that they liked. But these goji crosses I jus took down are very nice n strong.


LIke OG's, never had a purple strong enough minus one, raskals firealienurkel. Only purple left me smilin and sayin, I be damned. CV's Hurkel OG is pretty good, the terp folks should find all kinds in that cross, surprised I dont' hear more bout that one.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nope, that's not it. Its just not as strong to me. I think it was pushed as it breeds a bit better, but just my opine. And after we got asked in OR from the "crew" whoeever that was to name our ChemD cut the 4 if anyone asked, told me right there, they wanted the potency of the D known on the 4. Now that was 2012 or so, up by Ptown. Now who knows. But I was around that D cut enough, I know it well as its my favorite. 2nd being a chem/og cross, but again, just my system


If you are looking for a really great chem4/og cross, cali connection chem4 og is fucking fire. It's one of the best chem/og crosses i have ever smoked.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LIke OG's, never had a purple strong enough minus one, raskals firealienurkel. Only purple left me smilin and sayin, I be damned. CV's Hurkel OG is pretty good, the terp folks should find all kinds in that cross, surprised I dont' hear more bout that one.


I find the same thing, almost all purp crosses i have grown lack potency, they might look super fire and taste good but they don't have that put your head in the clouds effect like my normal smoke does.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nope, that's not it. Its just not as strong to me. I think it was pushed as it breeds a bit better, but just my opine. And after we got asked in OR from the "crew" whoeever that was to name our ChemD cut the 4 if anyone asked, told me right there, they wanted the potency of the D known on the 4. Now that was 2012 or so, up by Ptown. Now who knows. But I was around that D cut enough, I know it well as its my favorite. 2nd being a chem/og cross, but again, just my system



I have two different s1s of csi chem 91 going now. One in flower and one in waiting to root clones of. But the one in flower I'm super disappointed. It's super hairy lookn. The buds are dense AF. But they have so many pistils its unreal. And they are extremely long pistils. She looks like she will yield very well from a 1gal. But it's super leafy too. Smells of styrofoam on fire with damp wet basement mixed in. The other pheno is str8 dill pickles.

I call this one the frostless pheno. It didnt start any trich production until like week 4 or 5.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> If you are looking for a really great chem4/og cross, cali connection chem4 og is fucking fire. It's one of the best chem/og crosses i have ever smoked.


Tried the Chemvalleykush, it wasn't bad and Boss Hogg, clubs in OR have had them long time. Seems like there was another one they kept around. can't remember. I might have to try that one, maybe the SFV brings out some firepower in the 4, thanks


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> LIke OG's, never had a purple strong enough minus one, raskals firealienurkel. Only purple left me smilin and sayin, I be damned. CV's Hurkel OG is pretty good, the terp folks should find all kinds in that cross, surprised I dont' hear more bout that one.


Need to get you cuts of these two goji crosses. And my black magnum opus. All three are very strong. The magnum opus is the strongest OGish cut I've smoked. It will put you to sleep right now.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

just started 5 of Rado's TK91 s1's. Talked to quite a few growers having grown it on IG and they all claimed no signs of herms, but If I found any to let them know. I bet I dont' find any and if I do, one or two sterile, prolly cause I got em rootbound, lmfao. Im nursin em like a pet mountain lion.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> @Gu you should’ve let everyone who purchased S1s knownin an email newsletter what happened and offered replacements not just who contacted you. I’m sure you’ve learned from that’s ituation but
> 
> 
> Naw not a nutswinger HEISENTROLL just telling the truth, I see through your BS ...... FOH all that trolling was motivated! where is your proof your cuts are legit? Half the shIt you said about GU. You made up with no proof saying he didn’t have his male anymore etc..... and u have no proof he has fake cuts you have no proof you have real cuts either!


Head over to the first page of the capulater seeds thread and see what ya homie gu wrote.I think you may change your prospective.If you dont than that will say alot about you.
All I have to say about that.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Need to get you cuts of these two goji crosses. And my black magnum opus. All three are very strong. The magnum opus is the strongest OGish cut I've smoked. It will put you to sleep right now.


I've had the goji, the ancient, and mothers milk. Liked em all, not my cup o tea. Good, just not for me. I do see why so popular though


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> just started 5 of Rado's TK91 s1's. Talked to quite a few growers having grown it on IG and they all claimed no signs of herms, but If I found any to let them know. I bet I dont' find any and if I do, one or two sterile, prolly cause I got em rootbound, lmfao. Im nursin em like a pet mountain lion.


The pheno I have in flower threw 4 ball sacks right off the get in flower. Like day 10 or 11. I pulled them. They were almost open already. I brought em home. And they were completely empty. Mid way up the plant on the main stall. But chem is known to have hermie tendacies.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have two different s1s of csi chem 91 going now. One in flower and one in waiting to root clones of. But the one in flower I'm super disappointed. It's super hairy lookn. The buds are dense AF. But they have so many pistils its unreal. And they are extremely long pistils. She looks like she will yield very well from a 1gal. But it's super leafy too. Smells of styrofoam on fire with damp wet basement mixed in. The other pheno is str8 dill pickles.
> 
> I call this one the frostless pheno. It didnt start any trich production until like week 4 or 5.
> View attachment 4234149 View attachment 4234150 View attachment 4234151 View attachment 4234152


Do you get the smell of nail polish and stanky feet?

When i was growing chem d i always got this stank feet smell and nail polish.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I've had the goji, the ancient, and mothers milk. Liked em all, not my cup o tea. Good, just not for me. I do see why so popular though


Yes but you havent had goji crossed to a super stable star pupil. His star pupil has a few crosses testing over 30%


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes but you havent had goji crossed to a super stable star pupil. His star pupil has a few crosses testing over 30%


ok, Im convinced, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Do you get the smell of nail polish and stanky feet?
> 
> When i was growing chem d i always got this stank feet smell and nail polish.


The one in veg that smells like dill pickles kinda has resemblance of dirty feet now that you say that. But the one in flower is nothing but burning melting styrofoam. Like if light a plate on fire. The black carbon smoke smell.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I've had the goji, the ancient, and mothers milk. Liked em all, not my cup o tea. Good, just not for me. I do see why so popular though


I kinda found the same thing, i liked the flavor but the high wasn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The one in veg that smells like dill pickles kinda has resemblance of dirty feet now that you say that. But the one in flower is nothing but burning melting styrofoam. Like if light a plate on fire. The black carbon smoke smell.


Stinky feet is the calling card of chem d and chem d crosses, especially when it has wet roots (like the morning after you have watered your grow will stink like moldy feet and stanky funk ass).


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> ok, Im convinced, lol


Goji by itself I really wasnt a fan of. Honestly. I was Leary about running the star pupil x goji especially after he told me no one else was getting it. That he wasnt releasing it. But I'm super stoked how they turned out.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Stinky feet is the calling card of chem d and chem d crosses, especially when it has wet roots (like the morning after you have watered your grow will stink like moldy feet and stanky funk ass).


Yeah its def stronger during feedings well shortly after. When the pot is dry and light you gotta rub the stem to smell it but after I feed I always go back a few hours later to make sure I dont need to dump any run off. And the smell is very strong from her without touching it.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah its def stronger during feedings well shortly after. When the pot is dry and light you gotta rub the stem to smell it but after I feed I always go back a few hours later to make sure I dont need to dump any run off. And the smell is very strong from her without touching it.


Yea that's a sign of a chem plant, stanky feet smell and also smells like a wet basement. Almost hard to describe but when you smell it you know it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Head over to the first page of the capulater seeds thread and see what ya homie gu wrote.I think you may change your prospective.If you dont than that will say alot about you.
> All I have to say about that.


    


Yup, stand up guy right there .


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4234170 View attachment 4234171 View attachment 4234172 View attachment 4234173
> 
> 
> Yup, stand up guy right there .


Wow....the last one .....thats just.....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow....the last one .....thats just.....


Yup,
He’s a piece of work.
Once the masses pull their heads from there asses , maybe they will get a clue


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Nov 16, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "Love is where you find it when you have no love at all
> And there's nothing as cold as ashes, after the fire is gone."


The belle of butcher holler. Love the van lear rose album.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow....the last one .....thats just.....


That last one says all that needs to be said. The guy is a complete fucking clown. I remember posting in the no longer dealing with greenpoint thread after reading that comment in the capulator thread. The pm from Gu after that was priceless. 
Greenhypeandmarketing101point seeds . 

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Yea that's a sign of a chem plant, stanky feet smell and also smells like a wet basement. Almost hard to describe but when you smell it you know it.


ours smelled like a cross between body odor, musty feet, and day old love on your hands or body, and when you rub up on something, it stays. Chem4 to me smells like ChemD lite, not fruity, but something else in it. and it never stretched like many are saying nor did it shoot pistils till the end; and 91, Ive chopped before and with a scrubber, smelled the whole house up like I chopped a pickup full of garlic and onions, with the stinky undertones. Chem Sis just tasted like a basic chem taste to me bland, but kinda gaggy chem, but nothing else. at least to me. but it was crossed with a blueberry. But I never forget that ChemD cut smell and growth pattern and ease of growth of the cut. Rez's seeds never even come close in my neck of the woods in OR, why you never seen any there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> ours smelled like a cross between body odor, musty feet, and day old love on your hands or body, and when you rub up on something, it stays. Chem4 to me smells like ChemD lite, not fruity, but something else in it. and it never stretched like many are saying nor did it shoot pistils till the end; and 91, Ive chopped before and with a scrubber, smelled the whole house up like I chopped a pickup full of garlic and onions, with the stinky undertones. Chem Sis just tasted like a basic chem taste to me bland, but kinda gaggy chem, but nothing else. at least to me. but it was crossed with a blueberry. But I never forget that ChemD cut smell and growth pattern and ease of growth of the cut. Rez's seeds never even come close in my neck of the woods in OR, why you never seen any there.


Are these all posts from the ICMag thread?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no not a member there, why?


Because they're extremely similar and you've posted quotes from there before without quotation marks making for confusing posts?
Just trying to follow along.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes but you havent had goji crossed to a super stable star pupil. His star pupil has a few crosses testing over 30%


That’s my favorite cross on ya thread, star Pupil was great easy to find a keeper.

I finally just got the black SS x star pupil beans I chucked wet last night 

But that goji x pupil you got looks like a wonderful cut, I really got my eye on that one


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no, or I didn't mean to, I don't go to that site. If I get info, to be honest, I get it off here or multiple sources both online and in person talking to folks? Not sure where that come from, but you must be mistaken. I have my own way of talkin, sorry some are similar, but no, no conspiracy and no ulterior motives, just relating my own experiences


No no. I didn't mean you had an ulterior motive. My posts probably came out wrong. I just received a rather odd pm (some nut from another thread) and while posting on both threads I'm probably coming across harsher than intended here.

If that makes sense. I'm still sitting here shaking my head. This place has some real weirdos

I'm not one to share pms but I want to just to show how absolutely batshit crazy that dude is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 16, 2018)

deleted


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> That’s my favorite cross on ya thread, star Pupil was great easy to find a keeper.
> 
> I finally just got the black SS x star pupil beans I chucked wet last night
> 
> But that goji x pupil you got looks like a wonderful cut, I really got my eye on that one


Well I have full rights on it. I always ask whoever made the beans before I use it in a cross or share it out. He said I could do whatever I wanted with it. So......


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Wow....the last one .....thats just.....


Ya.. that was my final straw. I was one of those with compromised cc's.. I thought that was some certified ho shit


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya.. that was my final straw. I was one of those with compromised cc's.. I thought that was some certified ho shit


Yeah it def was. I got hit with 1100+ I bought new fuckin shoes all over the world. Mother fuckrs.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

I'm more tripping over the fact he called them drugs.
Pretty bad to supply people with meds and caregivers depend on his stuff to turn around and call them drugs in that sort of manner


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I'm more tripping over the fact he called them drugs.
> Pretty bad to supply people with meds and caregivers depend on his stuff to turn around and call them drugs in that sort of manner


Yeah kinda narc-ie almost.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah kinda narc-ie almost.


The feds won't legalize them and people calling them gateway drugs than a seed vendor that is supposed to be convincing the public that cannibas is medicine to help sick people and should be that voice of reason and setting examples to the medical industry calls them drugs in that derogatory tone.
Kinda pisses me off a little. I can get past the rest honestly.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

jelly pie, in my probiotic sip


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

and a close up...


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 16, 2018)

The flip side to that is how financial institutions and government looks at cannabis. It is classified as a drug no matter how much we know it helps us all with ailments. So when referring to currency and transactions it kinda makes sense from a business perspective.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 16, 2018)

I am not excusing the payofix crap. It shouldn't even be an option in my mind. So many better options out there.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 16, 2018)

But a guy I know personally is running in the 2020 elections. He is a dem. But hes an ex army dude. He believes in helping people. Hes a senator now in my home state. Hes pushing for our legal laws. If hes elected Prez he will 100 change the schedule and make it legal federally. 100 guarantee unless somehow they stop it.

Edit: ex marine.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

after reading the fine details in the New MO law, I suspect legalization is just bout the only way, they kept quite a bit strategically hidden in fine print and now its out, and they basically got the vote in on the backs of people thinking they were gonna be home growin their own meds, and no, of course not, that's not the case. They can deny you even with a dr's recommendation and will keep the fees. What kind of bullshit is that? Dan Viets, mr fucking NORML, leading the cheers last week, claimed that as of dec 5, you could get a note from your dr and it would last till apps begin june 9. State DHS comes out today, that's not true, you can't get shit in dec but a piece of paper, you wanna go into court without a dr and with a piece of paper says I can smoke weed, when the law isn't even into effect. Go right ahead. A year before the clubs open, a 6-9 months for cultivation and club licenses, etc. and that long to apply for home cultivation, and has to be under lock and key. They've also left the caregiver thing wide open, no set amount of patients. That ought to be interesting. I use it as medicine, but i'll never vote for a mmj law again, legalization or bust. jmho. sorry, Im pissed. Nobody was making any illegal plans, just thought a guy would be able to finally relax a minute like out in Oregon. Jesus Christ I wished Id never left. Anyone in CO or OR need a roomie. Got a car, small well trained dog and a monthly check. And some work left in me to at least die doing this hobby that I love that produces the medicine that helps me best. Fuck the rest.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> after reading the fine details in the New MO law, I suspect legalization is just bout the only way, they kept quite a bit strategically hidden in fine print and now its out, and they basically got the vote in on the backs of people thinking they were gonna be home growin their own meds, and no, of course not, that's not the case. They can deny you even with a dr's recommendation and will keep the fees. What kind of bullshit is that? Dan Viets, mr fucking NORML, leading the cheers last week, claimed that as of dec 5, you could get a note from your dr and it would last till apps begin june 9. State DHS comes out today, that's not true, you can't get shit in dec but a piece of paper, you wanna go into court without a dr and with a piece of paper says I can smoke weed, when the law isn't even into effect. Go right ahead. A year before the clubs open, a 6-9 months for cultivation and club licenses, etc. and that long to apply for home cultivation, and has to be under lock and key. They've also left the caregiver thing wide open, no set amount of patients. That ought to be interesting. I use it as medicine, but i'll never vote for a mmj law again, legalization or bust. jmho. sorry, Im pissed. Nobody was making any illegal plans, just thought a guy would be able to finally relax a minute like out in Oregon. Jesus Christ I wished Id never left. Anyone in CO or OR need a roomie. Got a car, small well trained dog and a monthly check. And some work left in me to at least die doing this hobby that I love that produces the medicine that helps me best. Fuck the rest.


i hear you man, even here in colorado the laws aren't perfect.

If we could vote again i'd vote no to legalization until some things are changed in a64 and a20, both gave way too much power to the big pharma types and took all the power from the little guy.

It's almost impossible to start a legal grow op in colorado for under 500k.

They also made it so only liscensed facilities can cultivate and provide cannabis. So you can't sell to the dispo anymore or to people you have to give your cannabis away as a gift.

It also gave rise to these grey market dispos , they sell you some pointless item like a little token and give you a bud as a gift. 20$ for a little marble oh hey that comes with a free nug.

The laws are kinda broken.

Those places get raided like cray too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The feds won't legalize them and people calling them gateway drugs than a seed vendor that is supposed to be convincing the public that cannibas is medicine to help sick people and should be that voice of reason and setting examples to the medical industry calls them drugs in that derogatory tone.
> Kinda pisses me off a little. I can get past the rest honestly.


Marijuana actually was a "gateway drug" before legalization. 
It's because a lot of dealers weren't picky about what they sold as long as they made money. 

The first time I tried cocaine, I got it from my pot dealer. 
He was out of weed so he sold me some coke at a discount. (Yes, it became a HUGE problem... )

Now that cannabis is legal, it's no longer a "gateway drug" because dispensaries don't sell coke, meth, heroin, etc.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Marijuana actually was a "gateway drug" before legalization.
> It's because a lot of dealers weren't picky about what they sold as long as they made money.
> 
> The first time I tried cocaine, I got it from my pot dealer.
> ...


Speaking of cocaine a chic took a hit of that adub and said it made her feel like the first time she did a line of coke lol.

But still as someone in the business I would never refer to it as buying drugs. That's just not cool


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> after reading the fine details in the New MO law, I suspect legalization is just bout the only way, they kept quite a bit strategically hidden in fine print and now its out, and they basically got the vote in on the backs of people thinking they were gonna be home growin their own meds, and no, of course not, that's not the case. They can deny you even with a dr's recommendation and will keep the fees. What kind of bullshit is that? Dan Viets, mr fucking NORML, leading the cheers last week, claimed that as of dec 5, you could get a note from your dr and it would last till apps begin june 9. State DHS comes out today, that's not true, you can't get shit in dec but a piece of paper, you wanna go into court without a dr and with a piece of paper says I can smoke weed, when the law isn't even into effect. Go right ahead. A year before the clubs open, a 6-9 months for cultivation and club licenses, etc. and that long to apply for home cultivation, and has to be under lock and key. They've also left the caregiver thing wide open, no set amount of patients. That ought to be interesting. I use it as medicine, but i'll never vote for a mmj law again, legalization or bust. jmho. sorry, Im pissed. Nobody was making any illegal plans, just thought a guy would be able to finally relax a minute like out in Oregon. Jesus Christ I wished Id never left. Anyone in CO or OR need a roomie. Got a car, small well trained dog and a monthly check. And some work left in me to at least die doing this hobby that I love that produces the medicine that helps me best. Fuck the rest.


I tell everyone to GO TO THE DOCTOR when you're in pain.
They may not be able to help you, or the pills bind you up , but it's important to have documentation when it's time to get your cannabis permit.
My primary pain condition is impingement in one of my shoulders that gets so bad I've had steroid injections to ease the pain. (Hurts like a mother fucker but definitely worth it.)
It's a no-brainer for a naturopath to give me a permit, given the long history of pain & steroid injections.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

do you piss, because where Im at, pain mgmt will make you piss to see first if you are even taking the pills and not selling them and then also to make sure of no other illegal substances, you sign the agreement when you choose pain mgmt over just going to a md. In our nation, the AMA nor do the state medical boards recognize mmj due to the fed stance. That's why in OR and other places, you do NOT tell your primary, especially if on medicare, as that will fuck all kinds of shit up. You go to the dr the mmj clinic has everyweek or to the one they refer, with your own records and cash money. No ins, no faxing records, everything to be completed right there. No offense, half the country has arthritis, I do too, multiple joints, but its not a qualifier here. And the three main corporate providers have already come out and said in my area, they are gonna follow fed guidelines. So I guess you can hope, but that OR way was best. Now I hear since the med folks blew up the black market out there, they've cut back on issuing licenses, not near as many now as used to be, due to rec. You don't get your med card, just grow your rec plants. One thing I will say, I have friends go the VA and they are recommending mmj to folks. Also, in MO, no NP, has to be an MD. No holistic folks, lol, reg MD's


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> i hear you man, even here in colorado the laws aren't perfect.
> 
> If we could vote again i'd vote no to legalization until some things are changed in a64 and a20, both gave way too much power to the big pharma types and took all the power from the little guy.
> 
> ...


I hear ya but a kinda broken law is better than a full blown prohibition.. To legally grow even a few plants is a god send considering some places will tie you up with a manufacturing charge for a plant or two. A system where they allow you to purchase weed from dispensaries but not grow is kinda broken, but still better than a system where you get a felony for a few grams in a bag... anything else just needs to be fixed a little more imo


----------



## sixgunshooter (Nov 16, 2018)

Got my Bodegas poking out and ready to go. In about 2 weeks they will be about as big as these other guys. It was cocotek as well. I'll post some bud pics sometime later. They sprouted well and are up in less than 3 days, so I'm happy on the vigor end.

I'm feeding at about 25% more than they say. It's 1 tsp per gallon and I have 24 gallons. I just give it 30 of the base. I cut the Armor Si and the cal mag in half and add Florablend and Botanicare Pure Blend compost tea. They love it and I never burn a leaf.

But, on the other end of that I rarely go over what the chart says for later unless they are super hungry like a strain I ran once called Buddha's Sister. It made the best quality hash and shatter. It was the most average bud ever when it came down to smoking the flower.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear ya but a kinda broken law is better than a full blown prohibition.. To legally grow even a few plants is a god send considering some places will tie you up with a manufacturing charge for a plant or two. A system where they allow you to purchase weed from dispensaries but not grow is kinda broken, but still better than a system where you get a felony for a few grams in a bag... anything else just needs to be fixed a little more imo


not if you are low income and its 17 a gram? Black market will thrive, its already here, theres so much CO and OR mids around for 250-300 an oz, truly worth maybe 150 or so an oz. Just figure they are doubleing their money. And its still better than 120 an eighth. what does 15 a gram come to on eighth or quarter?


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear ya but a kinda broken law is better than a full blown prohibition.. To legally grow even a few plants is a god send considering some places will tie you up with a manufacturing charge for a plant or two. A system where they allow you to purchase weed from dispensaries but not grow is kinda broken, but still better than a system where you get a felony for a few grams in a bag... anything else just needs to be fixed a little more imo


How would you feel if you could legally grow 4 plants but the source for genetics was controlled? Because that is what has happend here in Canada. There is now a charge of illicit plants if you can't prove the starter material is from one of the LPs. 
Our laws here are actually worse now then they were before legalization. So careful what you wish for.

Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> do you piss, because where Im at, pain mgmt will make you piss to see first if you are even taking the pills and not selling them and then also to make sure of no other illegal substances, you sign the agreement when you choose pain mgmt over just going to a md. In our nation, the AMA nor do the state medical boards recognize mmj due to the fed stance. That's why in OR and other places, you do NOT tell your primary, especially if on medicare, as that will fuck all kinds of shit up. You go to the dr the mmj clinic has everyweek or to the one they refer, with your own records and cash money. No ins, no faxing records, everything to be completed right there. No offense, half the country has arthritis, I do too, multiple joints, but its not a qualifier here. And the three main corporate providers have already come out and said in my area, they are gonna follow fed guidelines. So I guess you can hope, but that OR way was best. Now I hear since the med folks blew up the black market out there, they've cut back on issuing licenses, not near as many now as used to be, due to rec. You don't get your med card, just grow your rec plants. One thing I will say, I have friends go the VA and they are recommending mmj to folks. Also, in MO, no NP, has to be an MD. No holistic folks, lol, reg MD's


Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I've taken pain pills, so it may have changed. 
I've never had to piss for pain pills, but I take the "whiz quiz" every six months for my Adderall prescription. 
Marijuana is one of the things they test for, but it was never a problem because I've got a medical permit.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How would you feel if you could legally grow 4 plants but the source for genetics was controlled? Because that is what has happend here in Canada. There is now a charge of illicit plants if you can't prove the starter material is from one of the LPs.
> Our laws here are actually worse now then they were before legalization. So careful what you wish for.
> 
> Cheers


Well i cant even get a pack of seeds to somewhere outside of 2 weeks so theres alot more fucked of then mmj laws, Thats fa sho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How would you feel if you could legally grow 4 plants but the source for genetics was controlled? Because that is what has happend here in Canada. There is now a charge of illicit plants if you can't prove the starter material is from one of the LPs.
> Our laws here are actually worse now then they were before legalization. So careful what you wish for.
> 
> Cheers


Same here! 
Legalizing recreational cannabis totally fucked up the medical side -- even though they promised it wouldn't be affected.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear ya but a kinda broken law is better than a full blown prohibition.. To legally grow even a few plants is a god send considering some places will tie you up with a manufacturing charge for a plant or two. A system where they allow you to purchase weed from dispensaries but not grow is kinda broken, but still better than a system where you get a felony for a few grams in a bag... anything else just needs to be fixed a little more imo


Yeah it's a compromise , albeit a crooked one.

I'd like to see federal legalization, then let the states sort it out, but this big pharma shit gotta go, dispensaries are only in it for the money and the quality of there products really shows.

Lots of mold infested grows, tons of pesticides and fungicides used really unhealthy and unsafe product marketed as wholesome and organic most of the time.

It wasn't until recently that dispensaries were forced to put all products used to grow the meds, now the labels are unreadable with how much garbage is used.


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Same here!
> Legalizing recreational cannabis totally fucked up the medical side -- even though they promised it wouldn't be affected.


Medical patients can no longer legally drive here. They can impound your vehicle, suspend your license, and try to force you to give blood if a pig even suspects you of being under the influence. The legal level is 2.0 ng. A level that no regular user would ever test under.



Heisenbeans said:


> Well i cant even get a pack of seeds to somewhere outside of 2 weeks so theres alot more fucked of then mmj laws, Thats fa sho


That is because of the postal strike. I absolutely support the strike and the union leaders chose the perfect time seeing as how they are being used for free in regards to delivering the LP garbage weed.

Cheers


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I've taken pain pills, so it may have changed.
> I've never had to piss for pain pills, but I take the "whiz quiz" every six months for my Adderall prescription.
> Marijuana is one of the things they test for, but it was never a problem because I've got a medical permit.


you must be in a very lenient state, thats all I can say. That's not how pain mgmt works anymore in two states I know of. I even know someone wearing patches for good reason and taking pills and they've always had to piss. For both reasons. In oregon, it was double whammy, if you didn't have enough of the pill in your system, they'd refer you to somewhere else. If you pissed dirty, no matter legal or not, they refer you to someone else. They just don't recognize it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> How would you feel if you could legally grow 4 plants but the source for genetics was controlled? Because that is what has happend here in Canada. There is now a charge of illicit plants if you can't prove the starter material is from one of the LPs.
> Our laws here are actually worse now then they were before legalization. So careful what you wish for.
> 
> Cheers


If you dont have to risk your freedom over a personal amount of weed I think thats a win.. I would buy a few of their genetics so I would have proof of purchase and then grow whatever the fuck I want. There are literally people catching felonies over personal amounts of weed.. the fact we can complain about having the source of genetics controlled shows how far we have came.

If I had the choice between felony for growing 1-2+ plants/possessing small amounts _or_ being able to legally grow 4 plants but having genetic source controlled, I think I know which one I'm chosing.




Bodyne said:


> not if you are low income and its 17 a gram? Black market will thrive, its already here, theres so much CO and OR mids around for 250-300 an oz, truly worth maybe 150 or so an oz. Just figure they are doubleing their money. And its still better than 120 an eighth. what does 15 a gram come to on eighth or quarter?


Im not sure Im following you.. If I could have bought decent bud for 150 I probably never would have started growing regardless of legality. I know NV has some wonky ass laws about where you can purchase it, but if you get popped with personal quantity you're walking away. Where I used to live they would take you downtown for a fuckin roach.. I knew more than a couple people who got $1000+ fines and had to fight felony charges for sticks and seeds on the floor of their car. All Im saying is I think we gotta keep things in perspective


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If I had the choice between felony for growing 1-2+ plants/possessing small amounts _or_ being able to legally grow 4 plants but having genetic source controlled, I think I know which one I'm chosing.


I think you are missing my point. Look into our new laws here now. 10+ years in jail for a second offense isn't the paradise island people think it is.They have literally just tacked on huge fines with jail terms if you dont buy their garbage. 
Point is other then the fines it is actually worse here now legally. People all the time got caught multiple times growing and didn't see jail.But not now that it is legal lol You will do time now.

Cheers


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If you dont have to risk your freedom over a personal amount of weed I think thats a win.. I would buy a few of their genetics so I would have proof of purchase and then grow whatever the fuck I want. There are literally people catching felonies over personal amounts of weed.. the fact we can complain about having the source of genetics controlled shows how far we have came.
> 
> If I had the choice between felony for growing 1-2+ plants/possessing small amounts _or_ being able to legally grow 4 plants but having genetic source controlled, I think I know which one I'm chosing.
> 
> ...


It wasn't legalization, it was an attempted corporate takeover that has lead to prohibition 2.0. With jail terms and fines in the tens of thousands of dollars. Both much worse then before.
PS I hear that Gu is a stand up guy and top notch breeder hahahahahahahahahaha

Cheers


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 16, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I will say DVG was so kind when I flew out to take him to dinner in Seattle at the famous Metropolitan Grill where I paid him upfront and very well for his products.
> 
> He was also very kind when he stayed with me in Denver and enjoyed my hospitality.
> 
> Very disgraceful to see his actions and words now. Very surprised.


Shut the fuck up loser. You forget why I'm hot? I don't log in here for a year and see you trying to publicly bashing me, someone you called a friend and colleague. You were trying to point out a very one sided argument and not one where I was doing anything but protecting myself from people with their hand out. Whats sad is if you are truly doing so well, you wouldn't be worried about the competition and telling people t bash me while promoting your own company and how great you are. If I was an ogre like you I'd knock you the fuck out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It wasn't legalization, it was an attempted corporate takeover that has lead to prohibition 2.0. With jail terms and fines in the tens of thousands of dollars. Both much worse then before.
> PS I hear that Gu is a stand up guy and top notch breeder hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> Cheers


If we take the growing part out of it, is it legal to possess an ounce of bud? legit question.. Im not familiar with CA laws so just wondering


----------



## GreenHighlander (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If we take the growing part out of it, is it legal to possess an ounce of bud? legit question.. Im not familiar with CA laws so just wondering


It is. But who wants to legally have an ounce of poisoned trash? The good news is the BM is thriving like it ever was lol

Cheers


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have screenshots of gu saying he doesnt give stuff away bc it doesnt build loyalty. Which makes absolutely no sense. When I tried to give him a bunch of obs x mimosa beans I made to give away as freebies. He wasnt interested. Then he wanted me to send them to him so he could run them. Like wtf. I'm offering you 700 beans to give away to people who put you on the map. Not for your own personal shit.


dude sounds like he wouldn't shut the fuck about me. I'll save everyone the drama but he was begging me to work with him and have my seeds listed on his site. When he didn't get his way and realized I don't want to work with him cause it makes my brand look bad, he comes on here and starts bashing me. The guy who is hated by every fucking breeder bashes me. Lol, the irony.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Shut the fuck up loser. You forget why I'm hot? I don't log in here for a year and see you trying to publicly bashing me, someone you called a friend and colleague. You were trying to point out a very one sided argument and not one where I was doing anything but protecting myself from people with their hand out. Whats sad is if you are truly doing so well, you wouldn't be worried about the competition and telling people t bash me while promoting your own company and how great you are. If I was an ogre like you I'd knock you the fuck out.


Karma doesn't need a delivery boy. 

Let it go...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If we take the growing part out of it, is it legal to possess an ounce of bud? legit question.. Im not familiar with CA laws so just wondering


Yup 30g


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

GreenHighlander said:


> It is. But who wants to legally have an ounce of poisoned trash? The good news is the *BM* is thriving like it ever was lol
> 
> Cheers


Bowel movement?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bowel movement?


Black market


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Black market


Oops.
My age is showing...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 16, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Shut the fuck up loser. You forget why I'm hot? .


Whoa....You are ok looking but IDK about HOT.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## dstroy (Nov 16, 2018)

Here’s some humble pie that I bought from gps
One plant, day 43 12/12

  

Decent

Not a yielder, still a keeper tho. Best anti-nausea I’ve ever had, and it tastes great.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Nov 16, 2018)

Any of you organic guys care to help me out a Lil with my living soil recipie??? thanks in advance guys!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/reworking-rols-recipient-help-advise.979850/


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> after reading the fine details in the New MO law, I suspect legalization is just bout the only way, they kept quite a bit strategically hidden in fine print and now its out, and they basically got the vote in on the backs of people thinking they were gonna be home growin their own meds, and no, of course not, that's not the case. They can deny you even with a dr's recommendation and will keep the fees. What kind of bullshit is that? Dan Viets, mr fucking NORML, leading the cheers last week, claimed that as of dec 5, you could get a note from your dr and it would last till apps begin june 9. State DHS comes out today, that's not true, you can't get shit in dec but a piece of paper, you wanna go into court without a dr and with a piece of paper says I can smoke weed, when the law isn't even into effect. Go right ahead. A year before the clubs open, a 6-9 months for cultivation and club licenses, etc. and that long to apply for home cultivation, and has to be under lock and key. They've also left the caregiver thing wide open, no set amount of patients. That ought to be interesting. I use it as medicine, but i'll never vote for a mmj law again, legalization or bust. jmho. sorry, Im pissed. Nobody was making any illegal plans, just thought a guy would be able to finally relax a minute like out in Oregon. Jesus Christ I wished Id never left. Anyone in CO or OR need a roomie. Got a car, small well trained dog and a monthly check. And some work left in me to at least die doing this hobby that I love that produces the medicine that helps me best. Fuck the rest.


I'm not familiar with the specifics of the Missouri law that just passed, but any loosening of the draconian laws there in Missouri, must be a positive thing.

Maybe, I'll move to my 30 acres in the Mozarks, sooner, rather than later and grow a few plants.


----------



## Redrex420 (Nov 16, 2018)

Can anyone help with a tomahawk question? I'm new to growing, and this is my first GPS drop. I have what I think is 2 different phenotypes. If I'm right could you tell me what way they lean? Like towards the stardawg, or GG4.
10 out of the 11 I popped look more like the wide leaf with minor differences. Only the one looks like the narrow leaf one. So is that one a mutant or just leans heavily toward a parent strain?
Thanks in advanced for any reply. New guy trying to learn.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not familiar with the specifics of the Missouri law that just passed, but any loosening of the draconian laws there in Missouri, must be a positive thing.
> 
> Maybe, I'll move to my 30 acres in the Mozarks, sooner, rather than later and grow a few plants.


be sure and read them licensing and cultivation laws, but if you start now, by end of next year, be ready to go. 192 clubs in the state, they said. I be a shine maker in the shadows, you big money boys can have the big grows, lol. You should look into hemp, I heard the way they are doing hemp fields isn't bad money, only two places I think to process in state. Brand new market. LOL, but I know what you want to do, I'd want to also.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 16, 2018)

Redrex420 said:


> Can anyone help with a tomahawk question? I'm new to growing, and this is my first GPS drop. I have what I think is 2 different phenotypes. If I'm right could you tell me what way they lean? Like towards the stardawg, or GG4.
> 10 out of the 11 I popped look more like the wide leaf with minor differences. Only the one looks like the narrow leaf one. So is that one a mutant or just leans heavily toward a parent strain?
> Thanks in advanced for any reply. New guy trying to learn.


You would be better off starting your own thread here if you would like specific responses.
https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 16, 2018)

Redrex420 said:


> Can anyone help with a tomahawk question? I'm new to growing, and this is my first GPS drop. I have what I think is 2 different phenotypes. If I'm right could you tell me what way they lean? Like towards the stardawg, or GG4.
> 10 out of the 11 I popped look more like the wide leaf with minor differences. Only the one looks like the narrow leaf one. So is that one a mutant or just leans heavily toward a parent strain?
> Thanks in advanced for any reply. New guy trying to learn.


way to early to tell, I will say that most of the stardawg crosses I have grown from either Greenpoint or made with the corey cut have had fat leaves. That 1 looks a lil mutant but thats not always a bad thing, time will tell


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> be sure and read them licensing and cultivation laws, but if you start now, by end of next year, be ready to go. 192 clubs in the state, they said. I be a shine maker in the shadows, you big money boys can have the big grows, lol. You should look into hemp, I heard the way they are doing hemp fields isn't bad money, only two places I think to process in state. Brand new market. LOL, but I know what you want to do, I'd want to also.


The real money is in CBD. 
No license required, and it's everywhere from rite-aid to pet stores. 
We buy a CBD/fish oil joint supplement for our dogs that costs $50/month, and it works GREAT. 
Our lab/pyrenees male has had a bad shoulder for several years and I can't remember the last time I saw him limping. 
It was a daily thing before the new supplement.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Disclaimer: It's been a long time since I've taken pain pills, so it may have changed.
> I've never had to piss for pain pills, but I take the "whiz quiz" every six months for my Adderall prescription.
> Marijuana is one of the things they test for, but it was never a problem because I've got a medical permit.


Adderall is hard on you and pots a lot beater then it for you but I guess you knew that.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Adderall is hard on you and pots a lot beater then it for you but I guess you knew that.


I'm pretty sure if he is using Adderall for concentration or ADD pot isn't going to help. At least it wouldn't for me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 16, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm pretty sure if he is using Adderall for concentration or ADD pot isn't going to help. At least it wouldn't for me


Yes & no; depends on the strain.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes & no; depends on the strain.


Which is why I said for me because when I'm stoned I forget plenty.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> If you dont have to risk your freedom over a personal amount of weed I think thats a win.. I would buy a few of their genetics so I would have proof of purchase and then grow whatever the fuck I want. There are literally people catching felonies over personal amounts of weed.. the fact we can complain about having the source of genetics controlled shows how far we have came.
> 
> If I had the choice between felony for growing 1-2+ plants/possessing small amounts _or_ being able to legally grow 4 plants but having genetic source controlled, I think I know which one I'm chosing.
> 
> ...


In ky, if you get cought with less then 8 oz they just take your weed and give you a ticket like a parking ticket it is just a small fine and the same with 4 plants and under they cut your weed give you a ticket and you pay a small fine.if you get cought with 5 plants or moor your going to prison.I still say fuck legal weed of any kind.they have to many dumb ass laws like you no longer are aloud a gun so no hunting for any one that is legal growing or selling or buying pot.no thanks to legal weed all legal weed dos is make the rich richer off the back of people that like growing and smoking weed.There is NO GOOD that will come from legal weed.There is also NO such thing as legal weed the feds, can come after you saved your money for years and take it all in a blink of a eye they let you go for a few years for they wount all the money you can make the feds to still from you and your home.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 16, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> In ky, if you get cought with less then 8 oz they just take your weed and give you a ticket like a parking ticket it is just a small fine and the same with 4 plants and under they cut your weed give you a ticket and you pay a small fine.if you get cought with 5 plants or moor your going to prison.I still say fuck legal weed of any kind.they have to many dumb ass laws like you no longer are aloud a gun so no hunting for any one that is legal growing or selling or buying pot.no thanks to legal weed all legal weed dos is make the rich richer off the back of people that like growing and smoking weed.There is NO GOOD that will come from legal weed.There is also NO such thing as legal weed the feds, can come after you saved your money for years and take it all in a blink of a eye they let you go for a few years for they wount all the money you can make the feds to still from you and your home.


shit.. where I just moved from, and most of my family still is, first offense under an oz was a misdemeanor.. second offense even a gram was a felony. When smoking weed, not even growing/selling, leads to a felony.. you're no longer allowed a gun. Wish it wasnt that way but those are the realities for a lot of people still. I would gladly deal with inconveniences so my family/friends/community no longer has to worry about criminal convictions and doing time for a little bit of bud.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a female sour tangie x gg4 that is like sour tangie kn steroids. Probably the strongest sour tangie I've encountered. Nose wise. Havent smoked it yet. But if the smoke comes back nice I'll use her in some crosses. It doesnt have the orange nose that my tang pow x goji has from @thenotsoesoteric but has that sour rotten nose with maybe like some orange skittles or something. But the Sunni d Og from @thenotsoesoteric is pure fuxking orange sunny delight.
> 
> Crocketts Sour Tangie × GG4 from josey.
> View attachment 4234136 View attachment 4234138 View attachment 4234139


I'm stoked on the sunny D og so far! I got some pollen off my tangerine power in a jar that I'm gonna hit my lvtk with but I'm also gonna dust one of my goji dog's with the tp pollen as well, just a small bottom branch, that way I can have another goji mom for the sunny d cross. I'll keep popping both mom's offspring and breed with the best 2 I can find.

I'm gonna try and pop 5-10 sunny d batch 1 here in a month or so. See if I can find a nice orange pheno as well. Cheers man and as always looking good on them grows buddy!


----------



## Redrex420 (Nov 16, 2018)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> You would be better off starting your own thread here if you would like specific responses.
> https://www.rollitup.org/f/marijuana-plant-problems.


I'll do that. Just thought their might be some one in the GPS thread that might have seen this same thing. Thanks for your reply. Appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Redrex420 (Nov 16, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> way to early to tell, I will say that most of the stardawg crosses I have grown from either Greenpoint or made with the corey cut have had fat leaves. That 1 looks a lil mutant but thats not always a bad thing, time will tell


Yeah, I hope the weird one is female. I have no need for a Male, and I'd like to see what it turns in to. Thanks for your in put. Much appreciated.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Nov 16, 2018)

If you start a micro grow under the micro liscence at the time of issue you can “import” only once all genetics you have as starting materials. If you can do this under a micro liscence how are they going to charge joe blow with 4 black market clones? That’s my view anyway


GreenHighlander said:


> Medical patients can no longer legally drive here. They can impound your vehicle, suspend your license, and try to force you to give blood if a pig even suspects you of being under the influence. The legal level is 2.0 ng. A level that no regular user would ever test under.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


f t


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Here’s some humble pie that I bought from gps
> One plant, day 43 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4234393 View attachment 4234394
> ...


Looks like cherry pie straight up. Nice job


----------



## tman42 (Nov 16, 2018)

Bounty Hunter day 29


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 17, 2018)

Day 32 T butter


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The real money is in CBD.
> No license required, and it's everywhere from rite-aid to pet stores.
> We buy a CBD/fish oil joint supplement for our dogs that costs $50/month, and it works GREAT.
> Our lab/pyrenees male has had a bad shoulder for several years and I can't remember the last time I saw him limping.
> It was a daily thing before the new supplement.


Hey what's the name of that supplement and where do you get it? I have a senior age dog and would like to find something to help her out. You could message me too if you want.
Thanks


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 17, 2018)

Dreamcatcher pheno 2 bud pic. 5 days drying. Still hanging in my tent. Rough trim.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 17, 2018)

Has anybody found any gas in the Cookies N Chem packs? Mostly I read reports of people finding keepers with terp profiles they really enjoy but I don't recall anybody ranting and raving about any gassy phenos. I dropped a list right here of what my options are atm as far packs of greenpoint go. I know my genetics pretty well so I know what should be expected of each parent but someone with experience with any of these would be of far more help than my personal assumptions. So any of you that have grown out any of the following could chime in with some helpful details about your experience as far as smell/flavor, yield, flowering time, fast or slow vegger etc etc, I'm planning on starting to make ice water hash in the near future so any of these that wash well is a huge ++ also. Thanks in advance hope everyone has been well. Also 10 week finishers are no issue for me as pretty much all our plants go 10 week anyway including GMO which people always think takes so long to finish, 10 weeks is perfect for GMO imo.

Cookies N Chem
Tomahawk
Night Rider
Copper Chem
Eagle Scout
Jelly Pie
Orange Blossom Special
Garlix
Hibernate
Cackleberry
Doc Holiday
Dreamcatcher

edit: Another thing is I've seen reports of people finding sweet, lemon-lime type phenos in the Copper. I bought the Copper Chem under the impression it was all gas no brakes. Recent reports make me hesitant to take the time to veg it then grow it to find anything but what I was expecting.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 17, 2018)

Some random comments via my heavily rosin-lathered doobie this AM...

Every state will treat all of this differently. IMO....that will eventually force the FED to set some sort of standards...as they do with prescriptions that travel from jurisdiction to jurisdiction through different states. 1 ounce.....2 ounces...dunno....but every state allowing different parameters could be very confusing across the board. Time will tell.

As far as the gun thing....that isn't a State thing. That's a Fed thing. It's a crime...according to Federal law... to use weed and possess weed...or any other illegal drug...and a gun. If they can prove ANY sales (even caregiver to patient)...they can FUCK YOU BIG. The form https://www.atf.gov/firearms/docs/4473-part-1-firearms-transaction-record-over-counter-atf-form-53009/download spells it all out plainly. As far as the penalties for having a gun and a grow n the same locale...search for "Mandatory Minimum sentencing" and it's spelled out there as well. (5...7...25 years depending on the gun..and the parameters surrounding the incident) Scary stuff. If they can't get you for "Med pot".....they may still get you this way. It will alll depend on what happened. Personally.....we just opted out of owning "guns". Don't take that to mean we aren't set up to defend ourselves though....but from experience.....even with a "card"....I remember well that the first question they asked me when they came to my house was "Do you own any firearms?" (they already know everything else about you) I'd rather take my chances with being over on plant counts/etc than with having a gun in the same location as my grow. A gun in the mix can just take it all into another zone. 

As fas as "hemp"....again./...each state will treat things differently. Here in CO....you have to have a license/etc....and from my exposures.....can expect (and should welcome) a visit if you want to have a sellable crop in any fashion. My neighbor grows it (and makes salves and oil).....and he got visited last year on his first season. Other folks i know also grew it this season. 3 acres of it. According to them....you have to take it very early or the THC levels rise and they can just "chop that shit down and deem it "marijuana"". She said that they cut theirs down fairly early to be safe...and said that 3 days later the State guy showed up for a look-see....so it's no free-for-all on the hemp front either. 

Everything seems to be a trade off. The folks who think any of these laws will give them carte-blanche to do what they want...or to come out of the shadows and sling without limits...if at all (most likely)...are living in a fantasy world. If they open shops in your state it means you are closing shop. Not bones about it. No "craft weed".. No "but MY top shelf is special and >>>I<<< will still command a market share and call the prices paid" crap. Sorry. No market. No sales. Everybody is at the shops. If you do have any sales left...they will be far diminished on scale and on take. This will only magnify as the corporations find ther way into the mix and more and more state jump oin the new tax scheme known as "retail cannabis".

But on the flip side.... the cops won't be coming to fuck with you. As a result...you can bend things a tad...and still have some fun...and penalties for doing so...sans a gun...or sales...at least in my area (very conservative)...are fine related...not jail invoking. All of it will weed out...no pun intended...those who love the plant...and those who just love the profit from the plant. (you can look at Craigslist here in CO for lots of proof)

As we did all through the 2000's with "Medical".....we treat it like it's illegal. Now that it is legal and more folks are involved with it on all fronts...laws have tightened in many areas and it comes down to "exposures" for us.. We used to toke in the car. Not anymore. We used to sell. not anymore. The change here...and it took a few years to sink in....is that we have baseline freedoms we can enjoy without fear...and everything after that...isn't gonna be any fun...so we just cruise along and let those who want to push things push things. 

On the GPS front....I gave 2 Copper Chem plants to a guy I know who has "challenges"...and as expected...the plants had challenges as well. Even so...and even though the yield wasn't anything grand....they frosted up pretty good and HE was happy. The sad thing was that even after taking the time to give him a lesson and a hour sesh of help on trimming...when I went back over 3 weeks later the fucking plants were basically as I left them....hanging (along with 6 other plants of Blueberry x Sour D).....and now...they just brittle/dry as fuck. 

but hey....I tried. That's all I can ever do....


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 17, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> Hey what's the name of that supplement and where do you get it? I have a senior age dog and would like to find something to help her out. You could message me too if you want.
> Thanks


I’m not to trusting on CBD products for dogs
I take human grade CBD put into a 00 gel cap n put the pills in peanut butter. 
I can see a difference in 30min.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

blu3bird said:


> Hey what's the name of that supplement and where do you get it? I have a senior age dog and would like to find something to help her out. You could message me too if you want.
> Thanks


 
http://www.grizzlypetproducts.com/


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

#alicecbd
and hemp rules are different in MO than CO. What they do here is contract it out, they come in, they plant, they grow, they harvest and take to processor in St Lou and you get paid like a commision. LIke they rented the land. MO used to be one of the biggest hemp producers of the states, not sure bout CO, lol. But from the old hemp farmers here, never heard the thc problem with pure hemp seed. Plant it once, let it grow, harvest once, process done. Very little problems, from what I hear. Gets mashed up like in a cotton gin. Sure help the boys out sitting on those soy bean fields crying and wheepin and waitin on those subsidies to come. Hemp is more of an option if you have land just sitting there, like my friends, 40 acres, no cattle, no trees, old farm, but not used as such, no money in beef right now, etc. Let the state boys come in and talk to the workers workin the field in a contract, not necessarily the owner. Might also be time to move to Jackson County in MO as they aren't prosecuting mj cases anymore due to the law. Trust, the redneck counties elsewhere in this state are not as receptive, law or not.

Far as medical goes, I just want my six plants, and my own shit. I don't need the clubs and they can come inspect me anytime they want. Legal takes so much weight off shoulders ime. But you gotta do what you gotta do while they get shit worked out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> #alicecbd
> and hemp rules are different in MO than CO. What they do here is contract it out, they come in, they plant, they grow, they harvest and take to processor in St Lou and you get paid like a commision. LIke they rented the land. MO used to be one of the biggest hemp producers of the states, not sure bout CO, lol. But from the old hemp farmers here, never heard the thc problem with pure hemp seed. Plant it once, let it grow, harvest once, process done. Very little problems, from what I hear. Gets mashed up like in a cotton gin. Sure help the boys out sitting on those soy bean fields crying and wheepin and waitin on those subsidies to come. Hemp is more of an option if you have land just sitting there, like my friends, 40 acres, no cattle, no trees, old farm, but not used as such, no money in beef right now, etc. Let the state boys come in and talk to the workers workin the field in a contract, not necessarily the owner. Might also be time to move to Jackson County in MO as they aren't prosecuting mj cases anymore due to the law. Trust, the redneck counties elsewhere in this state are not as receptive, law or not.


That's what happens in the buckle of the bible belt. 

Those are the same people who claim natural disasters are caused by "the gays".

SMH


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's what happens in the buckle of the bible belt.
> 
> Those are the same people who claim natural disasters are caused by "the gays".
> 
> SMH








Big pimpin! My grandma made me this sweater


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 17, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Shut the fuck up loser. You forget why I'm hot? I don't log in here for a year and see you trying to publicly bashing me, someone you called a friend and colleague. You were trying to point out a very one sided argument and not one where I was doing anything but protecting myself from people with their hand out. Whats sad is if you are truly doing so well, you wouldn't be worried about the competition and telling people t bash me while promoting your own company and how great you are. If I was an ogre like you I'd knock you the fuck out.


Is it true you and greenpointseeds fell out because GU was selling your product at a reduced rate to the customer's, if so that's fucked up on your part bro


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 17, 2018)

any signs of a high CBD low THC strain @Gu??


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 17, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Is it true you and greenpointseeds fell out because GU was selling your product at a reduced rate to the customer's, if so that's fucked up on your part bro


It’s not fucked up. It’s just how retail works bro. Every single product you see available in stores has suggested retail prices, sale prices, and how often sales can occur set by the original manufacturer. It’s a way to prevent sellers from continually undercutting each other, and ruining a product’s value in the process. It’s retail 101. 

Once Gu started implementing his “Big Al’s Electronics everything must go” sales technique, he should’ve realized it would alienate anyone that agreed to sell through him. It has.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s not fucked up. It’s just how retail works bro. Every single product you see available in stores has suggested retail prices, sale prices, and how often sales can occur set by the original manufacturer. It’s a way to prevent sellers from continually undercutting each other, and ruining a product’s value in the process. It’s retail 101.
> 
> Once Gu started implementing his “Big Al’s Electronics everything must go” sales technique, he should’ve realized it would alienate anyone that agreed to sell through him. It has.


The fact he marks his regular price up to $90 (even though he's cut out the middleman) just to always have big sales to bring them down is . If he just priced his shit a little better he wouldnt have to run gimmicks all the time.

Then he talked shit about what people were willing to pay for DV gear.. idk if anybody has been watching auctions lately but they've been getting down _pretty_ low..


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's what happens in the buckle of the bible belt.
> 
> Those are the same people who claim natural disasters are caused by "the gays".
> 
> SMH


easy, dont lump everyone in the deal, lol, I seen quite a few wingnuts out in the hills of Oregon and the UP in north WI and MI, especially in the UP, lol. You think MO has wood hippies, go up there or up in the booger woods of Oregon, you might end up being a sex slave, lmfao But yea, WI, MO and most of the midwest voted Trump, so thats your answer right there, imho.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> easy, dont lump everyone in the deal, lol, I seen quite a few wingnuts out in the hills of Oregon and the UP in north WI and MI, especially in the UP, lol. You think MO has wood hippies, go up there or up in the booger woods of Oregon, you might end up being a sex slave, lmfao But yea, WI, MO and most of the midwest voted Trump, so thats your answer right there, imho.


Do you watch Live PD?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The fact he marks his regular price up to $90 (even though he's cut out the middleman) just to always have big sales to bring them down is . If he just priced his shit a little better he wouldnt have to run gimmicks all the time.
> 
> Then he talked shit about what people were willing to pay for DV gear.. idk if anybody has been watching auctions lately but they've been getting down _pretty_ low..


I agree. It's called getting greedy. How many restaurants you went to that was great and go back a few months later and its garbage.

His biggest fuk up was axing the nuggets.
It was the only way people could get free packs.
Everyone loves free packs.

Them testers he gave away should have all been given away. Dude had it made and could have been using all them resources to put back into his business. First thing I would have done after I made the first few grand is hunted for a different Male and got another building to give people some variety.
Learned how to reverse some females and offer fems to smaller time tent growers.

Dude got greedy and thought everyone was gonna stay on the train no matter what.

Shit dont work like that


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you watch Live PD?


are ya wantin to argue, lmfao? I watch that show sometimes, yea, meth and crazies are everywhere, not just here, lmfao. Religious zealots everywhere, not just here. Trump crazies not just here. If your nuts feel big enough though, go downtown East St Louis or Sauget at night and see if you have some fun, lmfao.


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s not fucked up. It’s just how retail works bro. Every single product you see available in stores has suggested retail prices, sale prices, and how often sales can occur set by the original manufacturer. It’s a way to prevent sellers from continually undercutting each other, and ruining a product’s value in the process. It’s retail 101.
> 
> Once Gu started implementing his “Big Al’s Electronics everything must go” sales technique, he should’ve realized it would alienate anyone that agreed to sell through him. It has.



Damn I didn't know you was Dungeon Vault, did DVS fall out with company's price gauging, No, GLO sell cheaper than all banks and breeders still supply him so do you know how retail works


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The fact he marks his regular price up to $90 (even though he's cut out the middleman) just to always have big sales to bring them down is . If he just priced his shit a little better he wouldnt have to run gimmicks all the time.
> 
> Then he talked shit about what people were willing to pay for DV gear.. idk if anybody has been watching auctions lately but they've been getting down _pretty_ low..


Auctions haven't really changed that much.
If you log in during low activity times (early morning), you'll see packs listed for $20 or less. 

I almost snagged another pack of OBS for $18 but someone snatched it out of my cart.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree. It's called getting greedy. How many restaurants you went to that was great and go back a few months later and its garbage.
> 
> His biggest fuk up was axing the nuggets.
> It was the only way people could get free packs.
> ...


look how many sucked his asshole till many things got pointed out and they still trying to justify the actions. For a cheap pack of seeds. I got news for ya, if you are a disabled person or vet, Paul N Chukker is your best friend and a better deal, lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> are ya wantin to argue, lmfao? I watch that show sometimes, yea, meth and crazies are everywhere, not just here, lmfao. Religious zealots everywhere, not just here. Trump crazies not just here. If your nuts feel big enough though, go downtown East St Louis or Sauget at night and see if you have some fun, lmfao.


I was born and raised in Springfield and will actually be in town next month for a short visit. 

There's a night and day difference between where I live now and where I grew up. 

MO is a nice place to visit... 

"lmfao"


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 17, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Damn I didn't know you was Dungeon Vault, did DVS fall out with company's price gauging, No, GLO sell cheaper than all banks and breeders still supply him so do you know how retail works


Ah yes. GLO. The only guy with a worse rep than Gu. That’ll look good for Gu, lumping him in with that piece of shit. 

GLO hasn’t had a new drop from another breeder in at least a year, he rips off half his potential customers, and there’s been rumors for years that he repackages seeds so who knows if they’re even legit packs.


----------



## bubbahaze (Nov 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Ah yes. GLO. The only guy with a worse rep than Gu. That’ll look good for Gu, lumping him in with that piece of shit.
> 
> GLO hasn’t had a new drop from another breeder in at least a year, he rips off half his potential customers, and there’s been rumors for years that he repackages seeds so who knows if they’re even legit packs.


DVS cool with GLO and he's dropped new this year


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 17, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> DVS cool with GLO and he's dropped new this year


No he hasn’t.

http://gloseedbank.com/seed-genetics/

It’s been the same shit listed for the last year.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was born and raised in Springfield and will actually be in town next month for a short visit.
> 
> There's a night and day difference between where I live now and where I grew up.
> 
> ...


you lil devil, you know all bout them assembly of god folks, don't ya, lol! Now I feel your statement even better. Of all things in that town, the damn crime went crazy and the sheriff was on tv last week before the mmj vote talkin bout mj overdoses, lmfao. so you got me, I owe ya a cold beer or doob sometime, lol.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was born and raised in Springfield and will actually be in town next month for a short visit.
> 
> There's a night and day difference between where I live now and where I grew up.
> 
> ...


I tell everyone “ Missouri is a great place to be from........


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s not fucked up. It’s just how retail works bro. Every single product you see available in stores has suggested retail prices, sale prices, and how often sales can occur set by the original manufacturer. It’s a way to prevent sellers from continually undercutting each other, and ruining a product’s value in the process. It’s retail 101.
> 
> Once Gu started implementing his “Big Al’s Electronics everything must go” sales technique, he should’ve realized it would alienate anyone that agreed to sell through him. It has.


Maybe so but I got these for $50...I Like Big Al deals


----------



## 2easy (Nov 17, 2018)

California cannon clone at week 3

She stacks well but the buds dont look like much at week 3. Come week 6 everything will start to swell and she will have you wondering where all that bud came from.
 



 


 

Golden nugget at week 3. For the most part not a lot of stardawg leaners in this but the 2 that are carrying a little of the chem kick do seem to be the better plants.
Not going to try and describe the smells because they are so wide and varied and seem to change daily but i will say the second i open this tent its a treat. Very fruity sweet smell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you lil devil, you know all bout them assembly of god folks, don't ya, lol! Now I feel your statement even better. Of all things in that town, the damn crime went crazy and the sheriff was on tv last week before the mmj vote talkin bout mj overdoses, lmfao. so you got me, I owe ya a cold beer or doob sometime, lol.


Do you live close to Springfield? 
I've never actually met anyone from RIU in person. 
There are lots of good restaurant in spfd.
-- edit --
OMG, some religious zealot built a huge cross off highway 65! 





(My wife's parents grew up in Taney county.)

https://hometowndailynewsarchives.com/2018/11/17/giant-cross-visionary-speaks-out-about-its-significance/?fbclid=IwAR0C5WoHLaSXk_SFRaNTABwkp8kR7tLbkUHWZeEZL-yrAInqAoeL_TG48Ao


----------



## klx (Nov 17, 2018)

Wanna give a shout out to whoever mentioned the Dynavap VapCaps on here a while ago. Just got one and the little thing is a beauty....so cheers to whoever that was!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you live close to Springfield?
> I've never actually met anyone from RIU in person.
> There are lots of good restaurant in spfd.
> -- edit --
> ...


close enough to know thats the only place to get really good cashew chicken, or get throwed rolls at Lamberts. Up there all the time. Where the CO mids are comin from, LMFAO


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 17, 2018)

Some dry shots

Texas butter: I’ll update on a mobile right now. Grew good I let her run 73 days. Has a ripe banana scent when you first open the jar that quickly gets over powered with a classic chem scent very greasy feeling 
 

Next is some Evergreen, this one was kept in a 1 gal through flower and I pulled just over 1.5 zips from her she grew with a very classic og style the scents on her are earthy with a slight pine afternote when being broken up.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> are ya wantin to argue, lmfao? I watch that show sometimes, yea, meth and crazies are everywhere, not just here, lmfao. Religious zealots everywhere, not just here. Trump crazies not just here. If your nuts feel big enough though, go downtown East St Louis or Sauget at night and see if you have some fun, lmfao.


We used to go to a place called Pot in a Box in East St.Louis. It was by far the creepiest spot I ever got weed. A girl I knew ended up working the pole at Diamond Cabaret in Sauget. I have a lot of, somewhat foggy, memories of that area.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 17, 2018)

Jim Bakker has a new cult club at Blue Eye, Mo. (Branson Suburb).


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> We used to go to a place called Pot in a Box in East St.Louis. It was by far the creepiest spot I ever got weed. A girl I knew ended up working the pole at Diamond Cabaret in Sauget. I have a lot of, somewhat foggy, memories of that area.


buddy, its not the DIamond anymore, but when it was PT's and the Diamond that was the place to go, now don't go off property or you end up dead, but those two spots, and the Diamond was one of my faves, the meals, don't laugh, were even good. I forget the name now, I haven't been in a minute, I went to the Larry Flint place once and that was enough for me, took a wrong turn and drove thru Venice, never again. Even with a firearm, lol. Man I miss the Diamond, they'd have a bbq goin outside when you left, cabs waitin, what a place!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Jim Bakker has a new cult club at Blue Eye, Mo. (Branson Suburb).


and you can go across the line in AR in Harrison and be a white supremist. Fuckin midwest got it all................................


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 17, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Some dry shots
> 
> Texas butter: I’ll update on a mobile right now. Grew good I let her run 73 days. Has a ripe banana scent when you first open the jar that quickly gets over powered with a classic chem scent very greasy feeling
> View attachment 4234849 View attachment 4234850
> ...


Did you Texas butter throw any balls early in flower 3 did and two didn’t throw any at all and they haven’t come back at which is really good


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> close enough to know thats the only place to get really good cashew chicken, or get throwed rolls at Lamberts. Up there all the time. Where the CO mids are comin from, LMFAO


Yep, always gotta get some cashew chicken when visiting. (Bamboo Inn was the best, but they've been gone for a while.) 
Throwed rolls & hog jowls are awesome too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and you can go across the line in AR in Harrison and be a white supremist. Fuckin midwest got it all................................


Don't forget the meff! 

That's how you loose your teef.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 17, 2018)

My cali girl is a different beast when you get her out from under that light. Shame about my shadow in the second pic lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

2easy said:


> View attachment 4234885
> 
> View attachment 4234886
> 
> My cali girl is a different beast when you get her out from under that light. Shame about my shadow in the second pic lol


Very nice!  U defoliate?


----------



## 2easy (Nov 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Very nice!  U defoliate?


Yeah to a point. They get mainlined and trained until they start to stack then i let them run and take any big fans off to let the light hit the bud sites but i like to leave all the lowers on to catch any light that makes it past. 

Kinda like a reverse lollipop lol. I know its not really a method i see many others do but it works for me and makes sense in my head.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 17, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Has anybody found any gas in the Cookies N Chem packs? Mostly I read reports of people finding keepers with terp profiles they really enjoy but I don't recall anybody ranting and raving about any gassy phenos. I dropped a list right here of what my options are atm as far packs of greenpoint go. I know my genetics pretty well so I know what should be expected of each parent but someone with experience with any of these would be of far more help than my personal assumptions. So any of you that have grown out any of the following could chime in with some helpful details about your experience as far as smell/flavor, yield, flowering time, fast or slow vegger etc etc, I'm planning on starting to make ice water hash in the near future so any of these that wash well is a huge ++ also. Thanks in advance hope everyone has been well. Also 10 week finishers are no issue for me as pretty much all our plants go 10 week anyway including GMO which people always think takes so long to finish, 10 weeks is perfect for GMO imo.
> 
> Cookies N Chem
> Tomahawk
> ...



Having grown all the the chems except the extinct/not extinct 1,2,3...? I can tell you where the lemon/lime comes from, it's from Chem 4 she def has a lemon/lime 

Haven't grown any on your list but if you wont gas get Snake Oil it was pure diesel (not sour D) 

I know I said it earlier but for anyone who missed it, If you want the stinkiest bud you have ever grown buy some Cowboy Cookies. Like I said I've grown Chem91, 4, D, Corey stardawg, ECSD and AJ sd...none come close to these cowboy's.


----------



## 2easy (Nov 17, 2018)

has anybody grown iron horse?


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 17, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Jim Bakker has a new cult club at Blue Eye, Mo. (Branson Suburb).


I knew people who sent them money.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 17, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> A girl I knew ended up working the pole at Diamond Cabaret in Sauget.


That was called a 'happy ending' at the best oriental massage parlors.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 17, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Did you Texas butter throw any balls early in flower 3 did and two didn’t throw any at all and they haven’t come back at which is really good


No not a ball or nanner the whole grow and I put it through it’s stressers haha got a clone of her running again now


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 17, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> No not a ball or nanner the whole grow and I put it through it’s stressers haha got a clone of her running again now


Ok cool, yeah i either overfed, or stressed them too much early in flower. Nothin has came back which is a plus


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 17, 2018)

Heres my cut of CnC @kds710 

Cookies n Chem
"Widows Cut"
OGKB dom

Super dark colors on the vegetation. The nugs finish completely dripping in frost of bright lime green with purple tipped calyxes and blue hues throughout. Very large yields. Its super super loud. Very strong high. Starting to get her dialed in. No chem on taste at all. Pure raw cookie dough. I seen someone asked if anyone had run it. Asking if anyone found gas.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres my cut of CnC @kds710
> 
> Cookies n Chem
> "Widows Cut"
> ...


She is a beauty!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres my cut of CnC @kds710
> 
> Cookies n Chem
> "Widows Cut"
> ...


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 17, 2018)

2easy said:


> has anybody grown iron horse?


I popped 5 seeds but had issues with 4 out of the 5 germinating. Not likely to be grower error as I typically see a 90%+ germination rate. I’d love to give the rest of the pack a chance soon.


----------



## 2001x (Nov 17, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree. It's called getting greedy. How many restaurants you went to that was great and go back a few months later and its garbage.
> 
> His biggest fuk up was axing the nuggets.
> It was the only way people could get free packs.
> ...


Are you paid to post in this thread? All I ever do is see your negative-hateful ass posting endlessly about Greenpoint seeds or Gu.

I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for you, that you go out of your way to waste your time and energy every single day to be a hater. Go find a hobby or do something more productive for yourself.

Don't go shitposting about other people's actions and brands when you're hardly one to talk. The short time I've been here, I've heard nothing but bad things and top of that, your own behaviour speaks for itself. Worry about your own problems and your own brand instead of shit talking on someone else.

Same goes some of you other dedicated GPS/Gu haters. 

If you really wanted people to be aware about certain practices, you would have created some form of awareness threads/posts, with neutral based facts as they were for all, but instead I see you and others whining away with your emotional ass opinions. You've been at it for months, it's all you ever do. Your dumb ass isn't going to get anywhere hating on somewhere.

The fact is, majority of the people in the thread at this point are well aware of things that have taken place and they obviously don't care to some extent. Take your negative bullshit somewhere else.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 17, 2018)

2001x said:


> Are you paid to post in this thread? All I ever do is see your negative-hateful ass posting endlessly about Greenpoint seeds or Gu.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for you, that you go out of your way to waste your time and energy every single day to be a hater. Go find a hobby or do something more productive for yourself.
> 
> ...


There’s only a handful of GPS supporters on here at this point. This is just the general random chat thread at this point. 

But just because it’s funny at this point, Gu’s a shady business man that doesn’t deserve your money.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 17, 2018)

2001x said:


> Are you paid to post in this thread? All I ever do is see your negative-hateful ass posting endlessly about Greenpoint seeds or Gu.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for you, that you go out of your way to waste your time and energy every single day to be a hater. Go find a hobby or do something more productive for yourself.
> 
> ...


lol EAD..


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 17, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres my cut of CnC @kds710
> 
> Cookies n Chem
> "Widows Cut"
> ...


do you have a source for the OGKB being used to make cookies and cream? afaik exotic never said what cookie cut was used. i have actively tried to find out myself.

does that plant have the OGKB leaf traits? veg ultra slow?


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 17, 2018)

Some of you haters really need to get a life though. I can't imagine being such a sad sack of shit and waiting all day to do multiple shitposts on a breeder's thread that you don't even have any gear of. Like someone else said, it took a scammer and bullshitter like Heisen to wind some of you up and you got behind his flag. Most of these yes-men don't deserve to be listened to when they side w/ scum like that.

TLDR; the shit-slinging apes derail the thread for people who actually care about seeing plants. Get some help or go to another thread instead of acting out your man-child mental deficiencies.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 18, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> Is it true you and greenpointseeds fell out because GU was selling your product at a reduced rate to the customer's, if so that's fucked up on your part bro


No, not at all... He must have posted that somewhere. What happened was he tells me he can sell so much of my seeds for me, so I jump on board, well he has a Black Friday sale and was allowing people to use his promo code and use credit they earned buying seeds on HIS seeds to use on mine and I ended up selling most my packs for less than wholesale pricing. For one, I never agreed to that. Two, it totally screws my other vendors and started a huge issue with people saying what "they can" get my seeds for. In some cases, I my seeds sold for $15 a pack. If you think that's okay, then you have no knowledge of general business practices.
I chose to NOT work with Gu anymore because after this fiasco, he asks for another drop and brings some deal to me... He says sell me your seeds at (blank price) and I will buy $10,000 worth by end of year. He paid for half the order at the special rate and ended up selling them for almost 3x what he paid me and then never followed up in his promise of the other half of the seeds. Again, if you think that's okay, then you are supporting a liar and a scam artist.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 18, 2018)

bubbahaze said:


> DVS cool with GLO and he's dropped new this year


I haven't given him seeds in over a year, probably more.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

2001x said:


> Are you paid to post in this thread? All I ever do is see your negative-hateful ass posting endlessly about Greenpoint seeds or Gu.
> 
> I don't know whether to laugh or feel sorry for you, that you go out of your way to waste your time and energy every single day to be a hater. Go find a hobby or do something more productive for yourself.
> 
> ...


I'm standing at the back of the line of people complaining about this bullshit.
If I have stated anything false please correct me. Otherwise stfu.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Some of you haters really need to get a life though. I can't imagine being such a sad sack of shit and waiting all day to do multiple shitposts on a breeder's thread that you don't even have any gear of. Like someone else said, it took a scammer and bullshitter like Heisen to wind some of you up and you got behind his flag. Most of these yes-men don't deserve to be listened to when they side w/ scum like that.
> 
> TLDR; the shit-slinging apes derail the thread for people who actually care about seeing plants. Get some help or go to another thread instead of acting out your man-child mental deficiencies.


Gotta ask a serious question. How long does it take you to scrub gu's ball cheese off your chin when you log off.
I cant speak for everyone, I only speak what I have seen. Gu is a big boy. He can handle himself. He obviously has issues with explaining his mistakes so he let's his faithful disciples drink the koolaid and do it for him...Congrats.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gotta ask a serious question. How long does it take you to scrub gu's ball cheese off your chin when you log off.
> I cant speak for everyone, I only speak what I have seen. Gu is a big boy. He can handle himself. He obviously has issues with explaining his mistakes so he let's his faithful disciples drink the koolaid and do it for him...Congrats.


This coming from the big boy breeder who's gonna open-pollinate every reversed clone he has in one room? The only place where your expertise belongs is in your own shitshow of a thread where trolls and haters alike have exposed you for the con-artist chump you are. I don't know why a customer would trust you with their payment info, much less their address. Have fun and good luck w/ your "seedbank" - you're gonna need it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> This coming from the big boy breeder who's gonna open-pollinate every reversed clone he has in one room? The only place where your expertise belongs is in your own shitshow of a thread where trolls and haters alike have exposed you for the con-artist chump you are. I don't know why a customer would trust you with their payment info, much less their address. Have fun and good luck w/ your "seedbank" - you're gonna need it.


Just from your first sentence shows your clueless and have no idea wtf your talking about.
This was already explained a couple times on the process. @quiescent knows exactly the way I explained it.

Keep swinging man.your doing a good job.

This is what an IG looks like of someone who actually grows. LOL feels good to actually post my own shit and not everyone elses....oh snap did he do that....yep


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeon vaults


OH snap


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Your homies lol....the defense rest its case your honor


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 18, 2018)

DVG has done some great breeding and I own a pack or two of his.
I personally think it was in Gu's best interest to keep variety on his site and have CV, Cult Classic, and DVG work with him but all three seem to have the same complaint, I can understand where that's coming from, but that's none of my business either.

Greenpoint does have a great repository on IG. just search using the hash-tag and you'll see people crushing it w/ so many different GPS strains. Gu's actual customers think different of him than his incessant haters. Maybe Gu should see this and make a page with pics of GPS flower.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 18, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> ... Most of these yes-men don't deserve to be listened to when they side w/ scum like that...


Couldn't agree more. We are talking about gu, right?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gotta ask a serious question. How long does it take you to scrub gu's ball cheese off your chin when you log off.
> I cant speak for everyone, I only speak what I have seen. Gu is a big boy. He can handle himself. He obviously has issues with explaining his mistakes so he let's his faithful disciples drink the koolaid and do it for him...Congrats.


My turn for a serious question. Hiesen do you really think your repeated shit slinging and name calling are building a positive image of you and how you will interact with people? The horse has been dead for weeks, yet you keep kicking...

Everyone knows your feelings about GPS. At this point you are hurting yourself much more than you are hurtin gu by continuing. Let it go and focus on your own image, if you truly want to succeed with your venture. New people come to this thread while researching gps, what do you think people will see when researching you?


----------



## blu3bird (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m not to trusting on CBD products for dogs
> I take human grade CBD put into a 00 gel cap n put the pills in peanut butter.
> I can see a difference in 30min.


Oh right on, it's all good. I want to try the supplement Chunky posted because it has other things like MSM, Glucosamine, Chondroitin and krill oil

I definitely appreciate your insight


----------



## dandyrandy (Nov 18, 2018)

The Night Rider is a very up speedy girl. I like it!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> Dreamcatcher pheno 2 bud pic. 5 days drying. Still hanging in my tent. Rough trim.
> View attachment 4234579
> View attachment 4234582


Excellent Dreamcatcher, looks like it yields like the Blue Dream but pumps out the resin also! Great grow!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Some dry shots
> 
> Texas butter: I’ll update on a mobile right now. Grew good I let her run 73 days. Has a ripe banana scent when you first open the jar that quickly gets over powered with a classic chem scent very greasy feeling
> View attachment 4234849 View attachment 4234850
> ...


Killed it on those Texas Butter, Greasy nugs sounds about right. Thanks for the grow and show! Superb job


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> No, not at all... He must have posted that somewhere. What happened was he tells me he can sell so much of my seeds for me, so I jump on board, well he has a Black Friday sale and was allowing people to use his promo code and use credit they earned buying seeds on HIS seeds to use on mine and I ended up selling most my packs for less than wholesale pricing. For one, I never agreed to that. Two, it totally screws my other vendors and started a huge issue with people saying what "they can" get my seeds for. In some cases, I my seeds sold for $15 a pack. If you think that's okay, then you have no knowledge of general business practices.
> I chose to NOT work with Gu anymore because after this fiasco, he asks for another drop and brings some deal to me... He says sell me your seeds at (blank price) and I will buy $10,000 worth by end of year. He paid for half the order at the special rate and ended up selling them for almost 3x what he paid me and then never followed up in his promise of the other half of the seeds. Again, if you think that's okay, then you are supporting a liar and a scam artist.


I said sell me your seeds at $35 and you did. No one twisted your arm.
I paid you upfront by wire same day.

Black Friday came around and I lost my ability to process cards, shit happens. I never owed a dime to you, because I always paid upfront.

Your packs went on auction and sold for around $50...
~
I stupidly did that even after the year before where you refused to drop ship packs to customers who paid less that what you thought a sale should have brought in.

I didn't say anything else until I saw you berate your customers.

You're very unintelligent businessman and it shows when you open your mouth, but I resist... I don't like to punch down at competition.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your homies lol....the defense rest its case your honor
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235046



I just have to lol on this one... You don't understand anything about customer acquisition and how to convert that's obvious.

You'll learn soon enough since you look to be starting your own seed company, I wish you nothin but luck in your journey... You're going to need A LOT of it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I said sell me your seeds at $35 and you did. No one twisted your arm.
> I paid you upfront by wire same day.
> 
> Black Friday came around and I lost my ability to process cards, shit happens. I never owed to a dime to you, because I always paid upfront.
> ...


I’d run DVG at 300 a pack before I’d run your for free .
But please continue , oh great business man.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gotta ask a serious question. How long does it take you to scrub gu's ball cheese off your chin when you log off.
> I cant speak for everyone, I only speak what I have seen. Gu is a big boy. He can handle himself. He obviously has issues with explaining his mistakes so he let's his faithful disciples drink the koolaid and do it for him...Congrats.


"ball cheese" 

I almost spit coffee on my laptop when I read that! 

Sometimes you do have a way with words...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d run DVG at 300 a pack before I’d run your for free .
> But please continue , oh great business man.


Pretty sure you've had your fair share of GPS packs.
How many DVG packs have you purchased?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

What have we learned today kiddies? 

When you make business deals, put it in writing. 

Sounds like some details were discussed, while others were assumed. 

Amateur mistake.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

None, I haven’t bought any seeds sense 420. Haven’t needed to. I got more people asking me to run their gear for free then I can handle, just so I post pics. 

& Ya I was a gold member in 2 orders 
But You’ll never see a dime from me again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Pretty sure you've had your fair share of GPS packs.
> How many DVG packs have you purchased?


This isn't going to end well for you... 

(He gave them away.)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> This isn't going to end well for you...
> 
> (He gave them away.)


Yup spend a G n said fuck this junk, who wants them, cause I’ll never run them


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> None, I haven’t bought any seeds sense 420. Haven’t needed to. I got more people asking me to run their gear for free then I can handle, just so I post pics.
> 
> & Ya I was a gold member in 2 orders
> But You’ll never see a dime from me again.


DVG = 0
GPS >$700

Point proven.

And now, you run gear for free. This is the path for most seed buyers. It's the logical progression for "us" (forum people), so intrenched in the canna-conversation...We spend years buying seeds, cultivating relationships with seed makers and end up running the newest crosses from our favorite breeders. Free of charge. This was also my path, I just continued.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> DVG = 0
> GPS >$700
> 
> Point proven.
> ...


If you want I can even up the score n buy 2 of everything DVG has .


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> If you want I can even up the score n buy 2 of everything DVG has .


As long as you're buying seeds I'm happy, dude. #growyourown


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> As long as you're buying seeds I'm happy, dude. #growyourown


But I’m not buying seeds , n gave everything in a GPS pack away.

How does that feel? A customer would rather take a loss then look at your packs in their vault?

Personally I would feel like I failed and I would look at what I could do better in the future.

You are a great marketer, know how to create hype, n buzz around your brand, but seem to fail when it comes to business relationships and breeding.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

I didn't purchase any DVG packs from greenpoint -- but it was because they were always sold out. 
Love my cult classics seeds. Got a couple of bad packs (replaced for free), but smooth sailing after that. 

And honestly, the OBS plants I'm running right now are doing very well. A couple already have noticeable orange terps.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gotta ask a serious question. How long does it take you to scrub gu's ball cheese off your chin when you log off.
> I cant speak for everyone, I only speak what I have seen. Gu is a big boy. He can handle himself. He obviously has issues with explaining his mistakes so he let's his faithful disciples drink the koolaid and do it for him...Congrats.


Didn't you bring your ban hammer down on someone at the farm for making those same kind of comments to you regarding Logic?
The fucking irony.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

This place has become like a sewing circle of bored housewives bitter with their lives decisions. 
Get pissed at me if ya want but its a terrible look on some of you.


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I don't like to punch down at competition.


RIGGGGGHT. Sort of like when you made a post about me and shared a screenshot of some whackjob who thinks you get free seeds by saying you didn't find a keeper? FUCK YOU GU. Keep trying to sound like you have something special going. You sell seeds (cheap) and I sell seeds to the point where the strain sells out. You bring up money with me a lot and pretend like I'm not doing just as good. Numbers don't lie, but you do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I don't like to punch down at competition.


I've called you out and so have a few other for punching down the competition. Top Dawg, the IG post from DVG....c'mon man.
Its a shitty look for ANYONE selling seeds.

Let the work speak for itself. That's all I'm sayin now and what's I said in my original replies


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What have we learned today kiddies?
> 
> When you make business deals, put it in writing.
> 
> ...


Hope youre not referring to Gu and my deal... Nothing amateur about it. He just never came through on his end and didn't once mention anything about allowing his "loyal customers" to get my seeds that cheap. Gu talks a lot but has not once answered the questions I've asked. He was sent seeds the second time after him begging and promising to pay. He NEVER ordered the required other half of the order to receive the pricing he did. Then he openly admits to selling all my shit for $50. He is the king of selling cheap seeds. Smart move.... If you want to be associated with "bargain brand" bullshit.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 18, 2018)

What ever happened to being the bigger man....now it's all trash talk like everyone wants to see who can make them selves look worse. Starting to wonder if any one in this industry can have a mature conversation or if it's just a bunch of kids in the school yard.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

Talks about customer conversion and then argues with a former disgruntled customer about the fact that he made a mistake buying his gear on an open forum. Mind you this is right after he tried stuffing Heisen and DVS. 

Never a dull day. Glad today is my day off, can't wait to see the shit pile on to this dumpster fire.

I'm with bighorn buds. At this point there's like 6 varieties I plan on growing out of the 20+ I have, also after giving away multiple flavors. Back up seeds at this point. When I bought them I was thinking worst case they'd be something to 12/12 from seed. Now I'm looking at giving away like 20 packs of seeds once I outpurchase my space limits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Hope youre not referring to Gu and my deal... Nothing amateur about it. He just never came through on his end and didn't once mention anything about allowing his "loyal customers" to get my seeds that cheap. Gu talks a lot but has not once answered the questions I've asked. He was sent seeds the second time after him begging and promising to pay. He NEVER ordered the required other half of the order to receive the pricing he did. Then he openly admits to selling all my shit for $50. He is the king of selling cheap seeds. Smart move.... If you want to be associated with "bargain brand" bullshit.


Easy Hoss, I know you're chapped -- and it's justified. 
I'm just saying that if you had all the details in a signed contract, you would have legal recourse.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 18, 2018)

As a consumer/mostly lurker around here, I'd like to offer my 2c to some of the new _breeders _out there. By fighting with the few antagonists on these platforms, you're destroying your brand for folks like me. The need to flex your ego at the few asshats is ruining your rep among the lurking consumers, which far outweigh the trolls. Believe it or not, I actually come onto these threads to observe seed and strain reviews, but end up leaving with a list of folks that I'll never buy gear from. 

As a Bodhi aficionado, I had a tremendous appreciation for Gu and the tests he ran for him. Knocked them all out of the park. When he launched GPS, I couldn't help but feel a bit of shadiness in regard to the Chem 4 x SD cross. I actually wasn't going to partake in the first drop out of principal. But then came JJ(I don't know him, and i'm not talking shit here, just observations as a bystander) on the forums and social media platforms... He came at Gu like a thugged out gangbanger threatening violence like a mad man. My feelings were like, dude you're the Stardawg guy, what the fuck are you doing fighting this little guy for, start dropping gear again and the hype train will be in full force. All it did was plug GPS, create hype for Gu's brand, and validate the genetics in a way (If the creator of stardawg is using his time to fight this battle, there must be something to these genetics that make this guy feel threatened). Originally, I was gung-ho to stalk the first new JJ drops, after witnessing the antics as someone who knew none of these people and the politics, I paid pennies for several packs of the C4xSD. It wasn't because I was supporting or not supporting the parties involved, I just wanted to run a SD cross as a connoisseur to see what the hype was all about. 

All I'm saying is keep the vibes positive, and handle all situations with diplomacy, and people will give you the benefit of the doubt and throw money your way. If you look like a negative asshole to the people that don't yet know you, people will think spend their cash elsewhere in this over saturated market.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just from your first sentence shows your clueless and have no idea wtf your talking about.
> This was already explained a couple times on the process. @quiescent knows exactly the way I explained it.
> 
> Keep swinging man.your doing a good job.
> ...


I'm comfortable with his plan. If it doesn't work out it'll be a learning experience for both of us. 

The community used to buy up all of Rez's gear in minutes, hundreds of packs. Motherfucker only had a 700 sq ft apartment with tents. 

Heisen is doing it better than that and I'm sure he cares about what's going on more than Rez ever did. That fuckface was in it purely for the money. Got lucky he had access to strains not many did at the time the internet boomed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Nov 18, 2018)

Just my opinion....

I have 6 mom's right now. One happens to be GPS, another DVG.

1 - Brandywine from dvg bought at GPS.... Love this plant. Ticks most the boxes I look for. Yield, frost, density, potency etc.

2 - Lemon fizz x Stardawg - old school GPS. And it continually gets rave reviews from patients and friends. No less than five people have said is their favorite stain.

My point is... Different strokes for different folks. I own alot of GPS. I like supporting local, I paid a good price and from the five packs I've ran over the last couple years I've had some amazing plants. Especially in copper chem.

I'll be coming back to GPS.... But I love variety and have a very deep vault. I love what I've seen from DVG. Who cares about the forum politics bs.

I personally don't like supporting Walmart, but my wife does. Why get into consistent arguments over differences of opinion. If you don't like GU or his business practices don't buy his seeds. That doesnt mean you won't find winners in the seed stock though.

I love what I've seen from DVG. His posts for the last couple days have made me respect him as a business man and a breeder. Doesn't mean I won't run my GPS. And it sure as hell doesn't mean I won't buy more DVG, even at a higher price point than GPS sold them for. If anything the auction price got me to bite and the quality keeps me coming back.

It's like when a company drops shit on the cheap at Costco. Sell some product, bring in new customers, and then go back to your regularly scheduled distribution channels. I bought 2 lbs of some amazing coffee at Costco for about $12. Was regularly there for about 6 months. Once it was gone, it was gone. Now if I want that coffee it's $16/lb. Gaurantee they got new customers. At the same time, you don't see them selling at Costco anymore. No reason to.

Everyone should just do what works for them. The Canna game is big enough for all of us.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> As a consumer/mostly lurker around here, I'd like to offer my 2c to some of the new _breeders _out there. By fighting with the few antagonists on these platforms, you're destroying your brand for folks like me. The need to flex your ego at the few asshats is ruining your rep among the lurking consumers, which far outweigh the trolls. Believe it or not, I actually come onto these threads to observe seed and strain reviews, but end up leaving with a list of folks that I'll never buy gear from.
> 
> As a Bodhi aficionado, I had a tremendous appreciation for Gu and the tests he ran for him. Knocked them all out of the park. When he launched GPS, I couldn't help but feel a bit of shadiness in regard to the Chem 4 x SD cross. I actually wasn't going to partake in the first drop out of principal. But then came JJ(I don't know him, and i'm not talking shit here, just observations as a bystander) on the forums and social media platforms... He came at Gu like a thugged out gangbanger threatening violence like a mad man. My feelings were like, dude you're the Stardawg guy, what the fuck are you doing fighting this little guy for, start dropping gear again and the hype train will be in full force. All it did was plug GPS, create hype for Gu's brand, and validate the genetics in a way (If the creator of stardawg is using his time to fight this battle, there must be something to these genetics that make this guy feel threatened). Originally, I was gung-ho to stalk the first new JJ drops, after witnessing the antics as someone who knew none of these people and the politics, I paid pennies for several packs of the C4xSD. It wasn't because I was supporting or not supporting the parties involved, I just wanted to run a SD cross as a connoisseur to see what the hype was all about.
> 
> All I'm saying is keep the vibes positive, and handle all situations with diplomacy, and people will give you the benefit of the doubt and throw money your way. If you look like a negative asshole to the people that don't yet know you, people will think spend their cash elsewhere in this over saturated market.


100% agree with every word.
Most seedmakers trying to break into the bizz have yrs of journals. I followed Gu long before he started selling seeds and there's no question he has mad growing skills. 
A lot of things have to fall into your favor to make it in this bizz and you've pointed out most of them.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 18, 2018)

Just to clarify, I will not be buying any further gps seeds either. It has nothing to do with the seeds as I have been more than pleased with the majority of seeds I have flowered out.

I called a hard stop and retracted recommendations to friends when nuggets were wiped out. Stealing what amounts to cash from customers is not a legitimate way to address a issue that resulted from your own system. That was on gu not on his customers and was a total and complete violation of trust.

Just wanted it known that I no longer support his company and simply have a issue with the lack of maturity being displayed on this thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm comfortable with his plan. If it doesn't work out it'll be a learning experience for both of us.
> 
> The community used to buy up all of Rez's gear in minutes, hundreds of packs. Motherfucker only had a 700 sq ft apartment with tents.
> 
> Heisen is doing it better than that and I'm sure he cares about what's going on more than Rez ever did. That fuckface was in it purely for the money. Got lucky he had access to strains not many did at the time the internet boomed.


No one knew at the time Rez was running his OP out an apartment. He talked a big game and a lot of people fell for it. And when he got busted he took good people down with him.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've called you out and so have a few other for punching down the competition. Top Dawg, the IG post from DVG....c'mon man.
> Its a shitty look for ANYONE selling seeds.
> 
> Let the work speak for itself. That's all I'm sayin now and what's I said in my original replies


Horrible look on me, n I don’t like it. 
But when I see bad practices , & bad business , bad ethics vs improving cannabis .
I need to speak my mind

I see a business man improving his wallet not making anything better. 


Rivendell said:


> What ever happened to being the bigger man....now it's all trash talk like everyone wants to see who can make them selves look worse. Starting to wonder if any one in this industry can have a mature conversation or if it's just a bunch of kids in the school yard.


I’m trying to have an adult constructive conversation right now in PM , in hopes that it helps a few people down the road.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> What ever happened to being the bigger man....now it's all trash talk like everyone wants to see who can make them selves look worse. Starting to wonder if any one in this industry can have a mature conversation or if it's just a bunch of kids in the school yard.


the president. Now you can pussygrab, lie, talk shit, mouth anyone that don't agree with you, especially on net, and its SOP. Its just trickled down, may go further.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No one knew at the time Rez was running his OP out an apartment. He talked a big and a lot of people fell for it. And when he got busted he took good people down with him.


What I was getting at, admittedly poorly, was that Rez had issues but would slam people that had problems with his gear. 

Had a couple pack of seeds at $300 a pack produce 3 legit females and they're all trash compared to the hermied out plants? Fuck you noob, goes on to talk shit about whatever hole he can poke. Doesn't make it right because he didn't care enough to do it right in the first place.

Heisen cares enough to get it right one way or another. Rez's Hermie issues are almost entirely from not testing the initial parents properly and creating seeds in a less than ideal environment IMHO.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've called you out and so have a few other for punching down the competition. Top Dawg, the IG post from DVG....c'mon man.
> Its a shitty look for ANYONE selling seeds.
> 
> Let the work speak for itself. That's all I'm sayin now and what's I said in my original replies


You're right, I should just focus on myself. DVG @Dungeons_Vault I shouldn't have called you out on my perception of your business practices. I should have just stayed in my lane.

Greenpoint Seeds is a superior seed company because I produce healthy seed sourced from the newest clone only plants and sell them for wholesale prices directly to the consumer. I broke the mould for the traditional seed game and continue to innovate.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> He is the king of selling cheap seeds. Smart move....


Replace "cheap" with 'inexpensive', provide big sacks of beans from quality parents for people to dig through, charge bare minimum in the spirit of weed and good vibes, and you know what? Maybe it is a smart move.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 18, 2018)

Purpose of thread:

Copper Chem at 5 weeks:


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> I haven't given him seeds in over a year, probably more.


Good don't: 

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=353111

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ripped-off-by-green-line-organics-seed-bank-glo.965332/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Horrible look on me, n I don’t like it.
> But when I see bad practices , & bad business , bad ethics vs improving cannabis .
> I need to speak my mind
> 
> ...


A lot of us no longer support Greenpoint but I'm tellin right now, it looks terrible to see grown men going on day after day beating the same dead horse. Nit picking every detail.
And PMs? My inbox is full daily from people who see it the same way.
ALL of Gu`s poor business practices have been pointed out and dissected over and over again to the point its become redundant.

Its obvious why Heisen trolls the thread (not sure why its allowed) and I even understand why he has a couple followers. People love free shit and some are easily impressed. To me, its no different than how GP started out with the reward program and auctions (except Gu actually had the seeds ready to go not to mention many yrs worth of complete grow journals).

People were singing GP praise before they even grew out the beans because at that time some of those genetics were impossible to get.
You could get packs of seeds for no more than the cost of shipping. People boasted their deals on here daily.

Look, I respect most of you a LOT and I'm just telling you how it looks especially for some that I consider extremely knowledgeable. I wont plug GP either but I also dont feel the need to come on here daily to repeat whats already been stated...hundreds of times. I don't dog pile. Never have and I never will...and I damn sure will never accept "hush cuts" or free seeds in return for support.
I just feel bad for anyone trying to find grow info who's met with pages of this nonsense.
Or the other respected growers trying to post pics knowing their photos are going to be dissected and mocked. I didn't agree with it yrs ago and I don't agree with it now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

quiescent said:


> What I was getting at, admittedly poorly, was that Rez had issues but would slam people that had problems with his gear.
> 
> Had a couple pack of seeds at $300 a pack produce 3 legit females and they're all trash compared to the hermied out plants? Fuck you noob, goes on to talk shit about whatever hole he can poke. Doesn't make it right because he didn't care enough to do it right in the first place.
> 
> *Heisen cares enough to get it right one way or another.* Rez's Hermie issues are almost entirely from not testing the initial parents properly and creating seeds in a less than ideal environment IMHO.


Its a little early to make that claim...dontcha think?


Edited to add: Yep. I do remember Rez going after anyone who had issues with his seeds. Good on you for speaking up. A lot of people didn't until after he was outted/busted because he had such a big following.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> do you have a source for the OGKB being used to make cookies and cream? afaik exotic never said what cookie cut was used. i have actively tried to find out myself.
> 
> does that plant have the OGKB leaf traits? veg ultra slow?


Every fan stacks like ogkb, veg rate is down right shit. I almost culled it in veg the first time I run it. Bc it was soooooooo slow. I had two different cookie clones beside each other. This cut and forum delight cut. The FD cut had weeks of growth over the cnc cut. I actually had to veg the cnc 3 weeks longer. To get the same amount of nodes and plant height.

And I've tried to find out a few times what cut he used when he made the cookies n cream. To no avail. This cut of CnC is starfighter dom. I have a cut of an older starfighter that look extremely close in plant structure, and bud structure. I'd love to find out which cut he used when he made it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You could get packs of seeds for no more than the cost of shipping. People boasted their deals on here daily.


"Out the door" was a rather well known phrase at that time...lol.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Every fan stacks like ogkb, veg rate is down right shit. I almost culled it in veg the first time I run it. Bc it was soooooooo slow. I had two different cookie clones beside each other. This cut and forum delight cut. The FD cut had weeks of growth over the cnc cut. I actually had to veg the cnc 3 weeks longer. To get the same amount of nodes and plant height.
> 
> And I've tried to find out a few times what cut he used when he made the cookies n cream. To no avail. This cut of CnC is starfighter dom. I have a cut of an older starfighter that look extremely close in plant structure, and bud structure. I'd love to find out which cut he used when he made it.


Your cut looks almost identical to a Strawberry Starfighter pic I recently saw. I've been trying to back track thru my browser history to find it again because I cant remember who posted it and I wanted to know where to find the beans...if they were even still available.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Replace "cheap" with 'inexpensive', provide big sacks of beans from quality parents for people to dig through, charge bare minimum in the spirit of weed and good vibes, and you know what? Maybe it is a smart move.
> 
> View attachment 4235198


Seems like lots of folks are turned off by bullying and bragging, but at the end of the day it's about the beans. 

It's annoying to see Gu claim that he sells at wholesale prices, because his retail price on non-discontinued beans is industry average (around $90). 

To get wholesale price, you've gotta be patient and keep an eye on the reverse auctions. 
Or wait a few weeks for another promo code (like black Friday, groundhog day, low on rent day, etc). 

Scarcity marketing works, but it's getting old. 

GPS beans were wholesale back in the days when EVERYONE got 50% back in nuggets. No tiers, and no bullshit.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d run DVG at 300 a pack before I’d run your for free .
> But please continue , oh great business man.


Idk all about that. Lol, There isnt a dvg strain I'd pay 300 for. Let alone 125. I've run some not impressed.


Edit: could be grower error, but not likely. My tents are kindve dialed in..


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Your cut looks almost identical to a Strawberry Starfighter pic I recently saw. I've been trying to back track thru my browser history to find it again because I cant remember who posted it and I wanted to know where to find the beans...if they were even still available.



I know exactly what pic you're pic talkin about. But I havent seen it for awhile.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Every fan stacks like ogkb, veg rate is down right shit. I almost culled it in veg the first time I run it. Bc it was soooooooo slow. I had two different cookie clones beside each other. This cut and forum delight cut. The FD cut had weeks of growth over the cnc cut. I actually had to veg the cnc 3 weeks longer. To get the same amount of nodes and plant height.
> 
> And I've tried to find out a few times what cut he used when he made the cookies n cream. To no avail. This cut of CnC is starfighter dom. I have a cut of an older starfighter that look extremely close in plant structure, and bud structure. I'd love to find out which cut he used when he made it.


NO SHIT!!!
You are 100% correct about ogkb in veg. 
I'm running one now and it's the slowest of the slow. (Triple Nova by CV wasn't much better.) 

Then all of a sudden, BOOM -- they sretch like a MF!


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> NO SHIT!!!
> You are 100% correct about ogkb in veg.
> I'm running one now and it's the slowest of the slow. (Triple Nova by CV wasn't much better.)
> 
> Then all of a sudden, BOOM -- they sretch like a MF!


Yeah about day 4 or 5 of flower this cut literally explodes. If someone would take this cut and do a sog or net it would yield beyond pretty much any cookie strain out there. 2gal natural run just over 5 zips. Second run topped once. She will yield more than the first run.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Every fan stacks like ogkb, veg rate is down right shit. I almost culled it in veg the first time I run it. Bc it was soooooooo slow. I had two different cookie clones beside each other. This cut and forum delight cut. The FD cut had weeks of growth over the cnc cut. I actually had to veg the cnc 3 weeks longer. To get the same amount of nodes and plant height.
> 
> And I've tried to find out a few times what cut he used when he made the cookies n cream. To no avail. This cut of CnC is starfighter dom. I have a cut of an older starfighter that look extremely close in plant structure, and bud structure. I'd love to find out which cut he used when he made it.


do you have pictures? i've never seen a cookies and cream plant that had the OGKB leaf stack.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A lot of us no longer support Greenpoint but I'm tellin right now, it looks terrible to see grown men going on day after day beating the same dead horse. Nit picking every detail.
> And PMs? My inbox is full daily from people who see it the same way.
> ALL of Gu`s poor business practices have been pointed out and dissected over and over again to the point its become redundant.
> 
> ...


I agree with what your saying . 
I’m sure lots remember me calling Heisen out about one of his comments. I signed up for him not for free beans , but to document my finding good or bad . 
Some of us know S1s are a box of chocolates, some don’t . I’m sure there is going to be good things in these beans , but you are not going to pop a pack of S1s and have 10 clone only weddin cake plants , there going to be under laying genetics that come out . What % , time will tell. 
I’m just going to run them and let the pics speak for themselfs . I’ve started 2 new rooms , just to run seeds . Testing for others only slows my personal plans down. 

Calling down someone because you don’t like the breeder, or their skill level is lower then yourself , or they are not in a position to grow the way you do ; is low. We are all here for the love of a plant , and should be improving each other. 

Gu has opened the door for a conversation and we are talking like adults. if my actions can help a few people , then I have done what I wanted . I don’t want to ruin anyone’s business. I’m sure my pics sold more beans then my bitching took away. 

I’m done , I’ve said my piece. 
I will stop making an ass out of myself & 
no longer


----------



## Dungeons_Vault (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk all about that. Lol, There isnt a dvg strain I'd pay 300 for. Let alone 125. I've run some not impressed.
> 
> 
> Edit: could be grower error, but not likely. My tents are kindve dialed in..


you are entitled to your opinion. Just like the guys who just paid me $400 a pack for the new Purple Jellato. You see quality in something, buy it. $400 is nothing when harvesting a fair share of buds. My Sugar Daddy packs went for $5,000 at auction. What did you run of mine?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Calling down someone because you don’t like the breeder, or their skill level is lower then yourself , or they are not in a position to grow the way you do ; is low. We are all here for the love of a plant , and should be improving each other.


Agree and I especially agree with this part. When I see someone mocking or calling down someone's grow its usually because they either A. have a busted ego or B. just recently (within a yr or so) had a couple of successful grows.
What I mean is, its usually those with the least experience yelling the loudest.

And just to expand on this a little bit. I've watched as several seasoned growers...I'm talking about people that held chem cuts before JJ, the White before Krome (scratch that, I meant Raskall), have come into this thread (and others) and been treated like noobs because some of those same people mocking are so new themselves (or wrapped up in their own egos) they didn't recognize the usernames from the older forums. Those seasoned growers quickly grow tired of the trolling and leave, taking the knowledge with them. That doesn't help any of us.
I don't want put these guys on the spot but there are still couple of them who pop in from time to time. These are the dudes that can truly answer questions about the older genetics.
I like to learn and not everything can found on google or IG where its mostly a pageantry of pretty (photoshopped with blinding contrast) pictures.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Agree and I especially agree with this part. When I see someone mocking or calling down someone's grow its usually because they either A. have a busted ego or B. just recently (within a yr or so) had a couple of successful grows.
> What I mean is, its usually those with the least experience yelling the loudest.
> 
> And just to expand on this a little bit. I've watched as several seasoned growers...I'm talking about people that held chem cuts before JJ, the White before Krome, have come into this thread (and others) and been treated like noobs because some of those same people mocking are so new themselves (or wrapped up in their own egos) they didn't recognize the usernames from the older forums. Those seasoned growers quickly grow tired of the trolling and leave, taking the knowledge with them. That doesn't help any of us.
> ...


Taking your own advice how do you know who I am? Your always so quick to point out all my faults but you have never ever said one Good thing about any of my grows. It's more than obvious I know what in doing and can grow proficiently in several different mediums like no body's business. I'm one of the very few here that grow in RDWC cause most people give up on that shit after a year. That grow style takes years to perfect and I've mastered it. I know you dont like me and you never have since day 1 but you never give any credit where it is due.

DVG was here trashing and bashing gu and all you did was talk about 1 comment I made and something about a comment I deleted and a ban.

Your facts were way off as usual and you left out a few important details. Either way alot of my stuff was deleted from the farmer by logic and i left that place after seeing him for what he truly is.

You still fail to mention anything or state all of the facts. Seems to always be the case with you.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A lot of us no longer support Greenpoint but I'm tellin right now, it looks terrible to see grown men going on day after day beating the same dead horse. Nit picking every detail.
> And PMs? My inbox is full daily from people who see it the same way.
> ALL of Gu`s poor business practices have been pointed out and dissected over and over again to the point its become redundant.
> 
> ...


I hear what you're saying Tang. Im not trying to keep people from buying GPS, just choose to no longer post any pics or hashtags because I think his handling of the stolen cc crap is bullshit. If I can keep one person from having their cc info compromised because they purchased from gps.com I will consider that a good thing. Im not saying not to buy his crap, Im just saying make sure you dont use your credit/debit card. I will probably keep beating that dead horse until he actually addresses it more than, and I paraphrase, those are the risks you take when you buy drugs off the internet.



Chunky Stool said:


> Seems like lots of folks are turned off by bullying and bragging, but at the end of the day it's about the beans.
> 
> It's annoying to see Gu claim that he sells at wholesale prices, because his retail price on non-discontinued beans is industry average (around $90).
> 
> ...


amen.. That's another thing that just doesnt make sense. He cut out the middleman, and brags about wholesale prices, but charges retail?? idk how that makes any sense..


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I just have to lol on this one... You don't understand anything about customer acquisition and how to convert that's obvious.
> 
> You'll learn soon enough since you look to be starting your own seed company, I wish you nothin but luck in your journey... You're going to need A LOT of it.


Seriously...Customer acquisition. You put free testers up and called them testers and than 3 days later put them up for sale. I was like wow this dude really knows how to make a buck...than dumping the nuggets when that is what you gave people as repayment on money you stole from them. You never tested 1 of those seeds you brought in from an outside source.

I may be an ass sometimes and can get carried away to prove a point but I WOULD NEVER do 1/3 of what u did to anyone even it meant losing money..You have to understand this is not my livelihood. I am thankful I have other incomes to fall back on and put customers before profit.
That's just good business 101. I'm sure you dont need to see the list. Good luck to you. Your business "acquisition" has been a valuable lesson
To others of what NOT to do.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> Looks like cherry pie straight up. Nice job


Thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> We are all here for the love of a plant .....


I've always liked the sentiment, but never agreed with it.

Weed does not magically bring incompatible people together in a mellow embrace. It's a delightful myth, but you'd have to be pretty stoned and pretty isolated to believe in it, amigo.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its a little early to make that claim...dontcha think?
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Yep. I do remember Rez going after anyone who had issues with his seeds. Good on you for speaking up. A lot of people didn't until after he was outted/busted because he had such a big following.


About a month ago we exchanged a few pms. We both know where each others intentions lay. He's a driven individual, as am I. I don't underestimate the ability of anyone to make shit happen if they show a tendency for it.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've always liked the sentiment, but never agreed with it.
> 
> Weed does not magically bring incompatible people together in a mellow embrace. It's a delightful myth, but you'd have to be pretty stoned and pretty isolated to believe in it, amigo.


That’s not what I meant , I meant you shouldnt call someone out for not being on your skill level, or finical position , or space restrictions, etc. 
I’m not saying we should all just love one another n like everyone. I prefer to be alone 99% of the time. 

Telling someone there grow sucks because they can’t afford a high end setup, or they are not as experienced as you etc is wrong. 

I have asked a few people in private, if they would like some help on things I’ve seen they could easily improve on. I did this with the best intentions, as not to point out noob mistakes on a public forum. 
Some where very greatfull , some where happy with how things where going , n didn’t want any help. I respect all of them . 
We all are not into maxing everything out .


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s not what I meant


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've always liked the sentiment, but never agreed with it.
> 
> Weed does not magically bring incompatible people together in a mellow embrace. It's a delightful myth, but you'd have to be pretty stoned and pretty isolated to believe in it, amigo.


true, but I do tend to get along better with people who smoke or are at least tolerant of bud.. I _usually _dont get along with people who call weed a "drug"


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 18, 2018)

Whew, this was a head spinner. Anybody got any Pics?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> true, but I do tend to get along better with people who smoke or are at least tolerant of bud.. I _usually _dont get along with people who call weed a "drug"


"She was a _hooker ! "_


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Taking your own advice how do you know who I am? Your always so quick to point out all my faults but you have never ever said one Good thing about any of my grows. It's more than obvious I know what in doing and can grow proficiently in several different mediums like no body's business. I'm one of the very few here that grow in RDWC cause most people give up on that shit after a year. That grow style takes years to perfect and I've mastered it. I know you dont like me and you never have since day 1 but you never give any credit where it is due.
> 
> DVG was here trashing and bashing gu and all you did was talk about 1 comment I made and something about a comment I deleted and a ban.
> 
> ...


What have I posted that wasn't factual?
Further, I never even mentioned your name in that post and I've never once faulted your grow. I never said anything about it because you're too busy talking up your skills while putting down "tent" growers and "hippie smokers" you leave no room for anyone to complement you. Its like a never ending drive-by bragging fest.
Everyone knows why you left the Farm. Stop trying to take people for fools.

Your posts from the farm might be deleted but its still can be viewed in cache.

Remember, once its out there on the net its out there forever so don't come try to go tit for tat with me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> don't come try to go tit for tat with me.


lol @ tit tats


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> This place has become like a sewing circle of bored housewives bitter with their lives decisions.
> Get pissed at me if ya want but its a terrible look on some of you.


Some people watch days of our lives, I just read this thread. pure entertainment. 

Love me some stories.


----------



## Fixed up (Nov 18, 2018)

Come on guys enough. We don’t all want to wade through a high school girls squabble on so many threads. 

No one on the internet ever said “oh ok I see your point”. 

So let’s all move on.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> lol @ tit tats


----------



## Werp (Nov 18, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> Come on guys enough. We don’t all want to wade through a high school girls squabble on so many threads.
> 
> No one on the internet ever said “oh ok I see your point”.
> 
> So let’s all move on.


Stop trying to be the adult here...My sunday afternoons entertainment is riding on this threads childish behavior to continue.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> As a consumer/mostly lurker around here, I'd like to offer my 2c to some of the new _breeders _out there. By fighting with the few antagonists on these platforms, you're destroying your brand for folks like me. The need to flex your ego at the few asshats is ruining your rep among the lurking consumers, which far outweigh the trolls. Believe it or not, I actually come onto these threads to observe seed and strain reviews, but end up leaving with a list of folks that I'll never buy gear from.
> 
> As a Bodhi aficionado, I had a tremendous appreciation for Gu and the tests he ran for him. Knocked them all out of the park. When he launched GPS, I couldn't help but feel a bit of shadiness in regard to the Chem 4 x SD cross. I actually wasn't going to partake in the first drop out of principal. But then came JJ(I don't know him, and i'm not talking shit here, just observations as a bystander) on the forums and social media platforms... He came at Gu like a thugged out gangbanger threatening violence like a mad man. My feelings were like, dude you're the Stardawg guy, what the fuck are you doing fighting this little guy for, start dropping gear again and the hype train will be in full force. All it did was plug GPS, create hype for Gu's brand, and validate the genetics in a way (If the creator of stardawg is using his time to fight this battle, there must be something to these genetics that make this guy feel threatened). Originally, I was gung-ho to stalk the first new JJ drops, after witnessing the antics as someone who knew none of these people and the politics, I paid pennies for several packs of the C4xSD. It wasn't because I was supporting or not supporting the parties involved, I just wanted to run a SD cross as a connoisseur to see what the hype was all about.
> 
> All I'm saying is keep the vibes positive, and handle all situations with diplomacy, and people will give you the benefit of the doubt and throw money your way. If you look like a negative asshole to the people that don't yet know you, people will think spend their cash elsewhere in this over saturated market.


Exactly this.
I've been on riu since 2014 but only just ventured onto the gps thread say 6 months ago at best.
Heard some hype on gd value seeds and while I'm primarily a fem seed grower due to outdated laws here regarding plant numbers I brought up about 10 packs of gps gear even after I purchased the dud purple punch S1s still have it another chance due to good communication at the time.
All I've heard since is drama and more drama and negative vibes to the point where if I came into the gps thread just now I wouldn't buy any packs after reading the last dozen pages to check the strains out.
I can't even recommend to anyone to buy gps at the moment cos I'll look like an idiot once they visit the thread thats turned into a shot slinging match
I recommended to at least 20 ppl in my home town and in riu to look into CVS and I know at least 15 brought up packs of CVS gear on this basis.
I'm one of those ppl who no matter how gd the strain is I won't buy from the breeder/seller if they are running around like they wanna cuck everyone.

Only my thoughts but my thoughts spend $


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 18, 2018)

Fixed up said:


> Come on guys enough. We don’t all want to wade through a high school girls squabble on so many threads.
> 
> No one on the internet ever said “oh ok I see your point”.
> 
> So let’s all move on.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> What have I posted that wasn't factual?
> Further, I never even mentioned your name in that post and I've never once faulted your grow. I never said anything about it because you're too busy talking up your skills while putting down "tent" growers and "hippie smokers" you leave no room for anyone to complement you. Its like a never ending drive-by bragging fest with you.
> Everyone knows why you left the Farm. Stop trying to take people for fools.
> 
> ...


Well we can ceartianly both agree you dont like me, you never have, You always single me out when there are 20 people bashing greenpoint im the only one you always have a problem with. I left the farm cause Logic is a crook and there was more to the story no matter what you cook up in PM's with these other co conspirators. There is no angle here.

Also if you can see my threads on the farm please post a link to my DIY RDWC thread i worked a week on putting together. I keep hearing people talk about this cache shit but ive yet to see it.

P.S learn what the true meaning of tit for tat is before you use the term. Ive tattoed enough people who passed through rallys to know exactly what it means.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear what you're saying Tang. Im not trying to keep people from buying GPS, just choose to no longer post any pics or hashtags because I think his handling of the stolen cc crap is bullshit. If I can keep one person from having their cc info compromised because they purchased from gps.com I will consider that a good thing. Im not saying not to buy his crap, Im just saying make sure you dont use your credit/debit card. I will probably keep beating that dead horse until he actually addresses it more than, and I paraphrase, those are the risks you take when you buy drugs off the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> amen.. That's another thing that just doesnt make sense. He cut out the middleman, and brags about wholesale prices, but charges retail?? idk how that makes any sense..


Attitude seeds have taken on payofix and I emailed payofix stating how poor and they ripped me off blah blah
I got back from attitude it must have been the person using payofix for their credit card processor that ripped me off.
So now I've been made to use a pre paid Visa card for everything.
Gives me piece of mind


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 18, 2018)

Its time.....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Love people who have a few infinity tats and pinterest specials that try and throw the terms around like they know the business,LOL it always makes me laugh, probably the same people who call the shop and say how much for a half sleeve, Can i get a rose with all my kids name in it the size of a quarter, or how about a dreamcatcher with birds and shit flying out of it. How about you call the car dealership and ask them how much for a blue car.

None of you have had to deal with bullshit until you work in a shop day in and day out in Daytona FL. Home of The hobo and dentist on motorcycles asking if its gonna hurt, I've seen it all

Someone even went as far to make fun of mine, Obviously they dont realize the best artist on earth have the worse tattoos cause its where they all started. ON themself.Show me a bad ass artist with legit work. they dont exist but only someone in the business would truly understand that struggle.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> do you have pictures? i've never seen a cookies and cream plant that had the OGKB leaf stack.


I'll take some pics of the stacking fans themselves in an hour so. When lights come on and tag you in them.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'll take some pics of the stacking fans themselves in an hour so. When lights come on and tag you in them.


you should ask mattybstackin on IG what he thinks that mystery cookie is, I think its thin mints and not named as a smack to the cookie fam, but that's just a guess. But Mike has on his page, the momma of cream n tina as the cookies and cream cut by matty.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> you are entitled to your opinion. Just like the guys who just paid me $400 a pack for the new Purple Jellato. You see quality in something, buy it. $400 is nothing when harvesting a fair share of buds. My Sugar Daddy packs went for $5,000 at auction. What did you run of mine?



Anyone who pays 5gs for a pack of seeds is a FUCKING RETARD straight up. Just like those clowns paying 1500-2000 at auction for mac packs. If it's to help someone that's one thing but there isnt a pack of anything released since 2005 worth paying a grand for. Idc what it is. I have thousands of beans from the 70s, 80s, 90s. Then from about 1999 to present. I can pretty much guarantee you those beans are worth more than anything thats been released since 2000. The shit today woukdnt even be here if it wasnt for those genetics from 60s, 70s, 80s, and 90s. 

I run your citrus farmer. Not a single keeper. Nothing even worth running twice. And I run a pack of foul mouth. But hey they cant all be winners. I said could be grower error. But I wouldnt count on it. I have a few days of experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> None of you have had to deal with bullshit until you work in a shop day in and day out in Daytona FL. Home of The hobo and dentist on motorcycles asking if its gonna hurt, I've seen it all


I have to admit, I saw one tattoo that knocked me out. In NYC, had been up all night coking and drinking with friends, one was a drummer in a Columbia Records gold records act at the time, but why would I name drop ?? So the three of us are sitting at a counter for breakfast, literally fried, and these 2 bikers come in. The one that sat beside me was probably 6'4", 290, shoulder hair and beard. I look over in a minute, and he's looking the other way talking to his bro, and I see that tatt. He has a good sized bald spot right on the crown, and that's where the tatt was. It was a half opened zipper, with brains pouring out. Couldn't look away. Total bad ass.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I have to admit, I saw one tattoo that knocked me out. In NYC, had been up all night coking and drinking with friends, one was a drummer in a Columbia Records gold records act at the time, but why would I name drop ?? So the three of us are sitting at a counter for breakfast, literally fried, and these 2 bikers come in. The one that sat beside me was probably 6'4", 290, shoulder hair and beard. I look over in a minute, and he's looking the other way talking to his bro, and I see that tatt. He has a good sized bald spot right on the crown, and that's where the tatt was. It was a half opened zipper, with brains pouring out. Couldn't look away. Total bad ass.


Yeah man I've seen them all. I put a humpty dumpty crack on a dudes forehead similar to that with brain and bone fragments.
Only people who have seen my work that know me are @Dustjesus. I dont tattoo much anymore I have other people that do it for me.

I've worked on porn stars,baseball pitchers,rappers been there done that. Been at it so long it doesn't phase me anymore.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Well we can ceartianly both agree you dont like me, you never have, You always single me out when there are 20 people bashing greenpoint im the only one you always have a problem with. I left the farm cause Logic is a crook and there was more to the story no matter what you cook up in PM's with these other co conspirators. There is no angle here.
> 
> Also if you can see my threads on the farm please post a link to my DIY RDWC thread i worked a week on putting together. I keep hearing people talk about this cache shit but ive yet to see it.
> 
> P.S learn what the true meaning of tit for tat is before you use the term. Ive tattoed enough people who passed through rallys to know exactly what it means.



WTF does being a tattoo artist have to do with comprehending a very old and well used adjective/phrase derived from "Tip for tap". Has absolutely nadda to with tattoos. LOL

Here ya go? 
https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1y9nXlAJM50J:https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/chronic-haze-home-made-rdwc-first-time.86712/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


Let me know if you'd like me to continue


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> see the first page, have to log in to see anymore, or I do, is that right?


Nope, gotta do an individual search for each page. Some don't have pics and some do. 
HTHs


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> WTF does being a tattoo artist have to do with comprehending a very old and well used adjective/phrase derived from "Tip for tap". Has absolutely nadda to with tattoos. LOL
> 
> Here ya go?
> https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:1y9nXlAJM50J:https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/chronic-haze-home-made-rdwc-first-time.86712/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
> ...


You said tit for tat not tip. That term tit came from biker rally's of women giving tits for tats.
The term tit was adopted by yuppies like yourself from the tip for tat saying. Poser.

Can you please post a link of the cache cause that thread isn't deleted. It's the DIY rdwc thread I made. Its gone and ain't coming back.your just a drama queen repeating second hand info with no facts. Posting a cache link to a thread that still exist lol.

I dont thing you understand when a thread goes to the trash it is gone.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> see the first page, have to log in to see anymore, or I do, is that right?


That thread is still there.she isn't posting anything that was deleted.

Heisenbubble rdwc DIY. Search that.you can only see what Google kept as key words but the thread is gone.
Also both of my cmh comparison threads are gone.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

This thread needs to be unstickied and started over. It isnt even about the plants anymore.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nope, gotta do an individual search for each page. Some don't have pics and some do.
> HTHs


Your finding threads that aren't deleted lol.
Lawd turn your oxygen up


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This thread needs to be unstickied and started over. It isnt even about the plants anymore.


I'm agree and I'm done arguing about stupid shit.
Some people are just gonna hate no matter what.

It's worse than watching politics


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

I swear to God some of these people. If they saw me walking on water they would be like lol look you'll heisen cant swim. SMH


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 18, 2018)

Some pics of butter, and smoke break


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Alright. I'm gonna try to be nice for the sake the thread. 

Here's some single passed dry sift from a mixture of SSDD, Eagle Scout, and Sour Corey (aka Sour Stardawg aka Star Diesel) 

 
"Whattup dudes"


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's worse than watching politics


Not worse than politics....but very, very similar in that none of it (weed game/seed game) is new...only the players who _*currently*_ talk and dream big are new. Talk about "been there, done that". I mean...I hit that link above and was a bit set back to read that you've been growing weed a whole 2 YEARS...(OK..maybe 3 by now...forgive me...I'm off my oxygen and can't remember the dates) and then you tell us nobody else sticks with "RDWC" for more than a year and no one has mastered the art as well as you have?? Gotta say...you need to check yourself. A few of us here were growing DWC/RDWC/UC/NFT/DTW/blahblahblah a good 2 decades + and then some ago...for years on end....as well as femming/S-1'ing seeds/running multiple rooms/houses/etc/etc/etc/. I have no beef with ya...but fuck me...that braggart shit does get old all day long...just as it got old all day long when it was Gypsy/POM/Swerve/Subfool/Alien/etc.etc.etc. running shod over whatever forum was popular at the time and having the ballz to tell folks it was them and their poor grow skills...or their rooms...that were the cause of their herms/duds/crap plants. Jesus....there's been so fucking many forums over the years...all devolving into this same self-aggrandizing, egotistical thing...LOL. Knock on us/disrespect us older growers who have walked a much different (harder) path than you are walking all you want...but i guarantee we've seen the same scenario play out before us time and time again as new folks....fuller of expertise than we could ever imagine being (LOL)...have run by us @ light speed...saying. "Watch me motherfuckers..I know it all...certainly more than you ever have".

What's fuckin cool about bein' old though...is watching >time< show again and again...who..indeed...ended up sucking and who ended up sticking around.

Either way....what I've realized in the last few years is that it's a damn good thing you new guys invented all of this or I don't know where us old fuckers would be right now. 

Keep on Truckin' you dirty damn hippies...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Not worse than politics....but very, very similar in that none of it (weed game/seed game) is new...only the players who _*currently*_ talk and dream big are new. Talk about "been there, done that". I mean...I hit that link above and was a bit set back to read that you've been growing weed a whole 2 YEARS...(OK..maybe 3 by now...forgive me...I'm off my oxygen and can't remember the dates) and then you tell us nobody else sticks with "RDWC" for more than a year and no one has mastered the art as well as you have?? Gotta say...you need to check yourself. A few of us here were growing DWC/RDWC/UC/NFT/DTW/blahblahblah a good 2 decades + and then some ago...for years on end....as well as femming/S-1'ing seeds/running multiple rooms/houses/etc/etc/etc/. I have no beef with ya...but fuck me...that braggart shit does get old all day long...just as it got old all day long when it was Gypsy/POM/Swerve/Subfool/Alien/etc.etc.etc. running shod over whatever forum was popular at the time and having the ballz to tell folks it was them and their poor grow skills...or their rooms...that were the cause of their herms/duds/crap plants. Jesus....there's been so fucking many forums over the years...all devolving into this same self-aggrandizing, egotistical thing...LOL. Knock on us/disrespect us older growers who have walked a much different (harder) path than you are walking all you want...but i guarantee we've seen the same scenario play out before us time and time again as new folks....fuller of expertise than we could ever imagine being (LOL)...have run by us @ light speed...saying. "Watch me motherfuckers..I know it all...certainly more than you ever have".
> 
> What's fuckin cool about bein' old though...is watching >time< show again and again...who..indeed...ended up sucking and who ended up sticking around.
> 
> ...


Where do you get 2 years? Did you even read what I wrote?
The few hydro grows was in reference to the green comment. I had already been growing the shit in soil since the 90s. Hydro was all new to me so that is exactly what that comment was in reference to.

Also I was not pointing fingers but the dwc sections are full of people who gave up. I hear I'm going back to coco or flood so many times over and over.
Dwc is hard as shit compared to everything else.


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man I've seen them all. I put a humpty dumpty crack on a dudes forehead similar to that with brain and bone fragments.
> Only people who have seen my work that know me are @Dustjesus. I dont tattoo much anymore I have other people that do it for me.
> 
> I've worked on porn stars,baseball pitchers,rappers been there done that. Been at it so long it doesn't phase me anymore.


I dont know why,
But you just make me think of Ami from Miami Ink, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Cookies n Chem
"Widows Cut"
Starfighter Pheno
OGKB dom

@Goats22 I took more pics too. I'm uploading them right after this one.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2018)

The whole site is on Reverse Auction right now:

https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem
> "Widows Cut"
> Starfighter Pheno
> OGKB dom
> ...


The cookies and chem Is still the best strain i see all a cross the board. So many good ones. That and OBS i cant take nothing away from the dude on them 2 strains.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Cookiesn Chem
"Widows Cut"
Starfighter Pheno
OGKB dom


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Cookiesn Chem
"Widows Cut"
Starfighter Pheno
OGKB dom


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you should ask mattybstackin on IG what he thinks that mystery cookie is, I think its thin mints and not named as a smack to the cookie fam, but that's just a guess. But Mike has on his page, the momma of cream n tina as the cookies and cream cut by matty.


i didn't think it was OGKB either, i guessed forum, thin mint or even the original cut. i have just never seen the stacking leaf trait on a cookies and cream plant. not calling anyone out, just want to see some pics as this is something i have wondered since cookies and cream came around.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dwc is hard as shit compared to everything else.


No way. I wouldn't do it if it was.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i didn't think it was OGKB either, i guessed forum, thin mint or even the original cut. i have just never seen the stacking leaf trait on a cookies and cream plant. not calling anyone out, just want to see some pics as this is something i have wondered since cookies and cream came around.


I just posted some. All of the big fans stack. I defol so I cut alot off for lighting down low.

Edit: I have some of the bigger fans from in veg. That are 11 blade fans. But you can only see 5 blades looking down ontop of them. Bc they are exactly underneath the ones ontop. When they dry and I pull them out. I'll take pics of them. But itll b a few months. That I took that im pressing. I pull a few leaves off of every single plant I run. And press them. I'm making a giant mural at some point. I've been collecting them like that for about two years. So far. I have about 330 of them. So far. All different looks and colors on them. Itll b cool when I'm done. I have a 125lb floor safe setting on them inbetween wax paper and big ol encyclopedia britannicas. Atleast they are gettin put to good use. Lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

But either way I've grown several different cuts and crosses of ogkb and ogkb dom plants. This CnC is definitely ogkb dom. No doubt about it..


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Cookies n Chem
> "Widows Cut"
> Starfighter Pheno
> OGKB dom
> ...


certainly looks like it


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> certainly looks like it


I have very high tolerance for herb. I eat edibles alot too. But this cut is very strong. A few hits and the race is on. And if you take a few more. Its nighty night time. The buzz is very intense. And have actually been told by a couple friends that they thought it had something in it. Lmfao. Like I spiked the herb. The buzz hits all head first. Lots of pressure behind the eyes. Then after about 20-30 mins. It creeps into your back n legs. I've found that if I'm really active throughout the day with my kids. When its time to lay down for bed. My back is pretty sore. From a car wreck in the beginning of the year. Two broken vertebrae. But if I hit the bowl 4 or 5 times. About 45 mins before I lay down. My back pretty much quits hurting. So its excellent for pain. And has a ton of lung expansion properties. Bong hits are not recommended unless your ready to do nothing. Vaping a few puffs at wake n bake pretty much ruins any plans. As I said before. I've grown a ton a GPS gear. Clear back into monster cookies and lemon fizz I think was one. I've had a few phenos here n there that were second n 3rd run worthy but not really past that. But this one is 100% true keeper status. And worth every penny I've spent on gps.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 18, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Some dry shots
> 
> Texas butter: I’ll update on a mobile right now. Grew good I let her run 73 days. Has a ripe banana scent when you first open the jar that quickly gets over powered with a classic chem scent very greasy feeling
> View attachment 4234849 View attachment 4234850
> ...


Here is my update on these, the TB is loud and produces a heavy couch lock about 30 minutes after I put the j out. The effects last a good amount of time and the smoke is sort of sweet on the inhale sour on the exhale ( if that makes sense to anyone ). 

The Evergreen has an uplifting sort of effect to it. A smoke that clears your mind a nice smoke for daytime while your running around or trying to get things done. The smoke is like an earthy taste with a hint of pine same as the smell really. Over all it is a great smoke I recommend the peps that have the evergreen packs to run them they also did not throw white pistols through to the end


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 18, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I'm breeding crocketts tangie with my white fire og
> 
> I'm not a fan of GG4, it's frosty but in my opinion it lacks flavor and the high isn't great for me. I ran it for about a year before letting it go.


Mixed Crockett Tangie with OBS still have some back cross to do but so far I like it..


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 18, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Here is my update on these, the TB is loud and produces a heavy couch lock about 30 minutes after I put the j out. The effects last a good amount of time and the smoke is sort of sweet on the inhale sour on the exhale ( if that makes sense to anyone ).
> 
> The Evergreen has an uplifting sort of effect to it. A smoke that clears your mind a nice smoke for daytime while your running around or trying to get things done. The smoke is like an earthy taste with a hint of pine same as the smell really. Over all it is a great smoke I recommend the peps that have the evergreen packs to run them they also did not throw white pistols through to the end


That smoke report for Texas Butter sounds damn near identical to the pheno I have with the only exception was instead of sweet in inhale and sour on exhale. Mine was marshmellow sweetness on both inhale and exhale. And my buds had jus a tad more color


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> None, I haven’t bought any seeds sense 420. Haven’t needed to. I got more people asking me to run their gear for free then I can handle, just so I post pics.
> 
> & Ya I was a gold member in 2 orders
> But You’ll never see a dime from me again.


Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 18, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have very high tolerance for herb. I eat edibles alot too. But this cut is very strong. A few hits and the race is on. And if you take a few more. Its nighty night time. The buzz is very intense. And have actually been told by a couple friends that they thought it had something in it. Lmfao. Like I spiked the herb. The buzz hits all head first. Lots of pressure behind the eyes. Then after about 20-30 mins. It creeps into your back n legs. I've found that if I'm really active throughout the day with my kids. When its time to lay down for bed. My back is pretty sore. From a car wreck in the beginning of the year. Two broken vertebrae. But if I hit the bowl 4 or 5 times. About 45 mins before I lay down. My back pretty much quits hurting. So its excellent for pain. And has a ton of lung expansion properties. Bong hits are not recommended unless your ready to do nothing. Vaping a few puffs at wake n bake pretty much ruins any plans. As I said before. I've grown a ton a GPS gear. Clear back into monster cookies and lemon fizz I think was one. I've had a few phenos here n there that were second n 3rd run worthy but not really past that. But this one is 100% true keeper status. And worth every penny I've spent on gps.


You gonna do an S1 of that pheno?


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 18, 2018)

@Tangerine_ who had "the white" before chrome did???


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 18, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Lol


This post just backs up my last reply to you.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 18, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Excellent Dreamcatcher, looks like it yields like the Blue Dream but pumps out the resin also! Great grow!


Appreciate it @Gu~ . The picture dosent really do it justice. With my grow lights out of the tent I don't really have a bright enough light in my house to take good pics.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Tangerine_ who had "the white" before chrome did???


Awww Vert, I really don't want to put the guy on the spot. He did like one of my posts a few pages back though so I know he's reading along. I'll leave it up to him if he wants to chime in.

A search of those words might bring it up too but its in different "Chem" related thread.

Its actually Raskall not Krome, now that I've done a search. Either way, my original point from that posts stands. We need these older growers around.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 18, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> This post just backs up my last reply to you.


Only thing worse than a troll is a groupie ,


----------



## J.James (Nov 18, 2018)

Reverse Auctions are lit up, just got packs of seeds for under $20, Thanks GPS @Gu~


----------



## Sebud (Nov 18, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Some people watch days of our lives, I just read this thread. pure entertainment.
> 
> Love me some stories.





Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some pics of butter, and smoke break View attachment 4235333
> 
> View attachment 4235336
> 
> View attachment 4235337


Very nice pics


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> @Tangerine_ who had "the white" before chrome did???


I asked him and Ricky on IG, Im curious also, lol. I'll see if he replies. Also asked Jbeezy bout the sherbert bx. That's the one good thing bout IG, just ask em, lol.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Awww Vert, I really don't want to put the guy on the spot.



I can respect that.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I can respect that.


Yeah, just doesn't feel right putting his username out there especially in this drama filled thread. PMs maybe and I'd even rec him to answer genuine questions about the White and Chemdog cuts. 



Bodyne said:


> *I asked him and Ricky on IG, Im curious also, lol. I'll see if he replies*. Also asked Jbeezy bout the sherbert bx. That's the one good thing bout IG, just ask em, lol.


You took my post to IG???
That right there tells me I'm doing the right thing by not putting this dude on the spot to satisfy anyones curiosity.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

nope, just asked him a simple question, didn't mention you at all. Like I always do. Simple questions on lineage, source, etc. Pretty sure I know some of it, but not all. Always searchin for information on genetics, just a thing I like to do


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> nope, just asked him a simple question, didn't mention you at all. Like I always do. Simple questions on lineage, source, etc. Pretty sure I know some of it, but not all. Always searchin for information on genetics, just a thing I like to do


A search for "the White" should bring up plenty.
Just sayin


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 18, 2018)

@Gu

Is there going to be an early release promotion thing going on for the motorbreath15 x stardawg and mac1 x stardawg ??


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 18, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> A search for "the White" should bring up plenty.
> Just sayin


it did, I just follow them on IG anyhow, so I asked. Read a wild thread at icmag, really don't think its Lifebreathers NL or Female seeds NL, but thats just my opinion. They may not even get back to me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> it did, I just follow them on IG anyhow, so I asked. Read a wild thread at icmag, really don't think its Lifebreathers NL or Female seeds NL, but thats just my opinion. They may not even get back to me.


I get you like to research lineage (I do too) which is why I'm a little taken back that those four words are what you gathered from my entire posts. I don't claim to be an expert and my memory can fail so after doing my own search I can see I should've said "Raskal and not Krome" but that in no way changes the context of my post.

We do need those seasoned growers around for this very reason because not everything can be found on the net. Shit gets deleted all the time and as you know, once certain 'breeder' make it, they're less and less likely to give credit where credits due or even cite the origins. 
That was my entire point...not whether or not "the White" was passed around freely in the older days. Ya dig.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2018)

Still with the star dawg? Milk the cow till the titty runs dry, fuck it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Still with the star dawg? Milk the cow till the titty runs dry, fuck it


I don't think "Star Dawg" even made it into the latest drama. 
There were some nice plant pics posted though.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I get you like to research lineage (I do too) which is why I'm a little taken back that those four words are what you gathered from my entire posts. I don't claim to be an expert and my memory can fail so after doing my own search I can see I should've said "Raskal and not Krome" but that in no way changes the context of my post.
> 
> We do need those seasoned growers around for this very reason because not everything can be found on the net. Shit gets deleted all the time and as you know, once certain 'breeder' make it, they're less and less likely to give credit where credits due or even cite the origins.
> That was my entire point...not whether or not "the White" was passed around freely in the older days. Ya dig.


I dig. I wasn't worried about who passed it around, I was curious who had the white before Krome, which is how I read the initial post. I think its basically known he was the was that passed it around first and Raskal was the first one, don't think the only one to get permission I guess you would say to make the wifi crosses or use it for sale. Funny that was the deal, therealjamesbeanz? was begging Raskal to let him sell his gear yesterday, I have to assume thats the SHN jamez beans? Anyhow, no biggie, I thought there had been a discovery I hadn't heard of yet, lol, concerning the White.


----------



## starry78333 (Nov 19, 2018)

I joined this forum years ago as a lurker. Learned a lot from different threads here, but life got in the way a bit. But now I'm back and utterly shocked at how childish so many seem to be. I don't remember this much ego before. Came to this thread to get info on a few strains I picked up. Jesus, some of you cats are something else. I'm sure a few are just trolls for the sake of trolling, whatever floats your boat I suppose. But for those of you looking to make a name for yourself, good luck. My guess is you're going to need it until you learn how to check your emotions and focus on your own brand rather than hanging out in another thread constantly bashing a competitor. You feel as though you got screwed, learn from it, don't let it happen again, and move on. Act like actual adults and not like a click of teenage girls in high school. I'd already made my purchase before I read about the golden nuggets and cc fiasco. At this point I'm gonna go ahead and run what I've got. If it's good I'll buy more. But to the biggest detractor in here, I promise you, I could care less if you have the best fire in the world, I'm not a fan of YOUR business tactics and inability to let go of a bad experience, therefore you will never get a penny from me. I'm only in it for a personal stash, you aren't going to lose any sleep from losing me as a potential customer. But the lurkers far outweigh the shtposters here, so I promise you, you've lost more than my piddly cash.

To the rest of the users on the thread, maybe there could be another thread started where we can actually share info on the strains offered by GPS? Isn't there some form of moderation here? I'm unclear on why these threads are allowed to be derailed in the manner that they are. If moderation is out of the question maybe we could start a thread somewhere else entirely? I would really like to have an available resource to go to share experiences with other growers with the same strains, where ego's are checked at the door. It's not a pipe dream either. Other sites I belong to don't allow this kind of nonsense. I recently saw a post on another site where the cat was joining to get away from this bs. I didn't get what he meant at the time. I had learned so much from here years ago. But I get it now. If this is what RIU wants this forum to be then I think that's a bad move on their part. You're only losing help from seasoned growers who don't have the patience for the childish behavior and people with actual money to buy products from sponsors. But you do you.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

starry78333 said:


> I joined this forum years ago as a lurker. Learned a lot from different threads here, but life got in the way a bit. But now I'm back and utterly shocked at how childish so many seem to be. I don't remember this much ego before. Came to this thread to get info on a few strains I picked up. Jesus, some of you cats are something else. I'm sure a few are just trolls for the sake of trolling, whatever floats your boat I suppose. But for those of you looking to make a name for yourself, good luck. My guess is you're going to need it until you learn how to check your emotions and focus on your own brand rather than hanging out in another thread constantly bashing a competitor. You feel as though you got screwed, learn from it, don't let it happen again, and move on. Act like actual adults and not like a click of teenage girls in high school. I'd already made my purchase before I read about the golden nuggets and cc fiasco. At this point I'm gonna go ahead and run what I've got. If it's good I'll buy more. But to the biggest detractor in here, I promise you, I could care less if you have the best fire in the world, I'm not a fan of YOUR business tactics and inability to let go of a bad experience, therefore you will never get a penny from me. I'm only in it for a personal stash, you aren't going to lose any sleep from losing me as a potential customer. But the lurkers far outweigh the shtposters here, so I promise you, you've lost more than my piddly cash.
> 
> To the rest of the users on the thread, maybe there could be another thread started where we can actually share info on the strains offered by GPS? Isn't there some form of moderation here? I'm unclear on why these threads are allowed to be derailed in the manner that they are. If moderation is out of the question maybe we could start a thread somewhere else entirely? I would really like to have an available resource to go to share experiences with other growers with the same strains, where ego's are checked at the door. It's not a pipe dream either. Other sites I belong to don't allow this kind of nonsense. I recently saw a post on another site where the cat was joining to get away from this bs. I didn't get what he meant at the time. I had learned so much from here years ago. But I get it now. If this is what RIU wants this forum to be then I think that's a bad move on their part. You're only losing help from seasoned growers who don't have the patience for the childish behavior and people with actual money to buy products from sponsors. But you do you.


This isn’t a breeders’ thread and it’s in seed n strain review.

If you don’t like it go somewhere else. I appreciate the lack of censoring, because it keeps people honest. Can’t take down stuff you’ve posted and whatnot. Shows people who you really are and how much control you have over yourself when you think you’re anonymous.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This isn’t a breeders’ thread and it’s in seed n strain review.
> 
> If you don’t like it go somewhere else. I appreciate the lack of censoring, because it keeps people honest. Can’t take down stuff you’ve posted and whatnot. Shows people who you really are and how much control you have over yourself when you think you’re anonymous.


Yeah but how is it ppl that have been banned from this thread can come back as another blatantly obvious account? Do you think it has to do with having an ad banner on riu? How honest do you think that is?


----------



## coppershot (Nov 19, 2018)

starry78333 said:


> Isn't there some form of moderation here?


Not in this thread, or so it appears.


----------



## coppershot (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This isn’t a breeders’ thread and it’s in seed n strain review.
> 
> If you don’t like it go somewhere else. I appreciate the lack of censoring, because it keeps people honest. Can’t take down stuff you’ve posted and whatnot. Shows people who you really are and how much control you have over yourself when you think you’re anonymous.


I am all for honest converations and not heavy censorship, but if you were looking for any informatin related to GPS its going to be very tough to sift through the BS to find the gems.

The thread should be retitled to 'General discussion' and a new GPS thread should be stickied.

While this thread has strayed far from its initial intent, some of the discussion is funny, entertaining and keeps me reading... but at other times its a big disappointment, seeing alk of the fighting and nonsense.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I dig. I wasn't worried about who passed it around, I was curious who had the white before Krome, which is how I read the initial post. I think its basically known he was the was that passed it around first and Raskal was the first one, don't think the only one to get permission I guess you would say to make the wifi crosses or use it for sale. Funny that was the deal, therealjamesbeanz? was begging Raskal to let him sell his gear yesterday, I have to assume thats the SHN jamez beans? Anyhow, no biggie, I thought there had been a discovery I hadn't heard of yet, lol, concerning the White.


So we are going to see a return of OGR? I cant make heads or tails of what that dude says sometimes.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So we are going to see a return of OGR? I cant make heads or tails of what that dude says sometimes.


LMFAO, I can't tell either. I read his stuff over and over and Im still wondering. It feels like no, but I see him mentioning his certified genetics in Arizona, like he's building a new spot. And he shows his Cali trademark license, OG Raskal Genetics. I figure he's gonna bust loose somewhere or maybe everywhere legal, but that's just my opine, and we know what thats worth. I do dig his tshirts though, they look dandy.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2018)

Just hit the report button(for people that feel it needs to be done),it's not like standing up in court...

Or leave it all on the MODS 

I hate censorship


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This isn’t a breeders’ thread and it’s in seed n strain review.
> 
> If you don’t like it go somewhere else. I appreciate the lack of censoring, because it keeps people honest. Can’t take down stuff you’ve posted and whatnot. Shows people who you really are and how much control you have over yourself when you think you’re anonymous.


That's a good point because there are some hilarious gems that should and will stay up forever. (I'm still chuckling at how bike rallies are responsible for a phrase in the Cambridge/Meriam dictionary) but at the same time, some were banned from this thread for posts that I considered tame, yet the one blatantly trolling is allowed to continue even after openly admitting to having more than one username? TOS should apply to all or none. Maybe some of you didn't notice but there's a couple people no longer allowed to post in this thread. They can like posts, but their reply button is gone.
Not cool.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's a good point because there are some hilarious gems that should and will stay up forever. (I'm still chuckling at how bike rallies are responsible for a phrase in the Cambridge/Meriam dictionary) but at the same time, some were banned from this thread for posts that I considered tame, yet the one blatantly trolling is allowed to continue even after openly admitting to having more than one username? TOS should apply to all or none. Maybe some of you didn't notice but there's a couple people no longer allowed to post in this thread. They can like posts, but their reply button is gone.
> Not cool.


I've had the slow account befor,some threads I could not even get into..

I'm not on the in,but I'm damn sure that blue banner gives the user a "safe place" somewhat.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 19, 2018)

Anyone got a list of breeders that don't play into the childish highschool drama shit? It can't be very long lol. I would rather pop beans from people that won't disgust me by their attitude.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 19, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Anyone got a list of breeders that don't play into the childish highschool drama shit? It can't be very long lol. I would rather pop beans from people that won't disgust me by their attitude.


Sure do. Cannarado, Deadpanhead on IG, Bodhi, Chucker's Paradise guys (especially Genuity), Green Team Genetics, Jinx Proof, Duke Diamond, Mycotek, Relentless Genetics, Pacific Northwest Roots, Surfr Seeds, Swamp Boys and Thug Pug. Plenty of great cultivars produced by real breeder's with a genuine interest and love for the plant (not to mention all these guys stay out of the childish drama).

I should add that this list is not comprehensive. There are a lot of little guys as well, such as Fresh Coast Seed Co. and Jam 'n Jet Genetics.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Well maybe if someone didnt keep constantly bringing up the shit. It wouldn't keep getting talked about. You all bitch bc of the drama. But yet none of you will stfu about it. Jesus christ. That makes you the same as him. Jus like the dude come in here flipping his gums about how heisen plays in the drama. There was no reason to even bring it up again. I'm so glad I have 1 single GPS strain left. And I've posted it enough in here. Itll be months you all will still be talking about it. And you wanna say heisen beats a dead horse. You're doing the same damn thing. Get over it already.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You gonna do an S1 of that pheno?


Idk possibly. The only thing is S1s of it. Aren't gonna be the same as the cut I have. Probably just be better to share clones of it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well maybe if someone didnt keep constantly bringing up the shit. It wouldn't keep getting talked about. You all bitch bc of the drama. But yet none of you will stfu about it. Jesus christ. That makes you the same as him. Jus like the dude come in here flipping his gums about how heisen plays in the drama. There was no reason to even bring it up again. I'm so glad I have 1 single GPS strain left. And I've posted it enough in here. Itll be months you all will still be talking about it. And you wanna say heisen beats a dead horse. You're doing the same damn thing. Get over it already.


Aren't you bitching right now?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Aren't you bitching right now?


Gtfoh I'm not the one who keeps flipping my lips over shit that happened weeks ago. Like high school chicks talking drama.... pathetic really


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Gtfoh I'm not the one who keeps flipping my lips over shit that happened weeks ago. Like high chicks talking drama.... pathetic really


Then why do you continue to follow the thread?


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Idk possibly. The only thing is S1s of it. Aren't gonna be the same as the cut I have. Probably just be better to share clones of it.


Would be sick to outcross her with another Cookie cultivar and cube her. Those seeds would definitely be highly sought after.


----------



## Blake_n_Concentrates (Nov 19, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Sorry for the shitty pics but this shit is loud as fok I can't take this into work to get better pics. So car trunk pics it is.
> 
> TESTER Cowboy Cookies
> This cross nails GMO .. Hmm imagine if I didn't use the same water for veg and bloom. Nothing but Organic Gem (fish) Biobizz bloom and CalMag


How's the potency?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I'm so glad I have 1 single GPS strain left. And I've posted it enough in here.


Are you speaking of "the widow cut" ? 




natureboygrower said:


> Then why do you continue to follow the thread?


Because quitting 3 times means nada ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Exactly dude. Like slick mouth granny over there chuckling because she is talking about me over there but being slick in her own way crying about the drama but she is the number one drama queen on this thread. Begging for it. Talking about raskal like he knows her. Making little slick comments about me all the time begging for me to quote her. Making up stories and passing on second hand info as gospel talking about honesty. That lady sure knows how to hold a grudge.


ooohhh burn.
Hold a grudge? Comin from the guy who has trolled this thread endlessly. I don't go into your thread because your irrelevant.
Stop trying so hard and get over yourself.


BTW, you do realize we're very close in age right? Or did that fact slip past your keen intellect too


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

You


suthrngrwr said:


> Would be sick to outcross her with another Cookie cultivar and cube her. Those seeds would definitely be highly sought after.


The only other cookies I have going is Forum Delights. Smells of whipped cream and cookie dough. But I agree with you.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you speaking of "the widow cut" ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude stfu. I get so sick of your retarded one line antics and stupid shit. You get on my nerves. Worse then the others. You are the worse kind. I imagine you were picked on in high school.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> ooohhh burn.
> Hold a grudge? Comin from the guy who has trolled this thread endlessly. I don't go into your thread because your irrelevant.
> Stop trying so hard and get over yourself.
> 
> ...



If hes so irrelevant why are you still talking about him and bringing it up. Daily you have something to say about him. So he must not be too irrelevant. Bc you sure keep busy with him on your mind.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Dude stfu. I get so sick of your retarded one line antics and stupid shit. You get on my nerves. Worse then the others.


Oh, dang ! I'd have NEVER posted that, but I thought I was blocked....again. Block number 3 I figured would stick. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/lowryders

But you tell fibs, doncha?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If hes so irrelevant why are you still talking about him and bringing it up. Daily you have something to say about him. So he must not be too irrelevant. Bc you sure keep busy with him on your mind.


Daily? Quote those posts with the time stamps.
Show me where I've posted about him "daily"?
If anything, I try to avoid it but every few wks someone needs to speak up and its more than apparent most agree. Ya don't have to like it but don't even try to make out like I'm the one doing any kind of trolling here.

If I wanted to troll him I'd start by addressing every personal insult he's thrown at me that I've taken the high road and ignored. I'd start laying down links showing the blatant hypocrisy and multiple contradictory posts.

Go stand behind Heisens flag if ya want but don't come for me unless I call ya.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Daily? Quote those posts with the time stamps.
> Show me where I've posted about him "daily"?
> If anything, I try to avoid it but every few wks someone needs to speak up and its more than apparent most agree. Ya don't have to like it but don't even try to make out like I'm the one doing any kind of trolling here.
> 
> ...


How about you stop with post this n that bullshit. You cause over 50% of ththe drama on this thread. I'm not on either side. I'm not your bullshit drama side. And I'm not his cake s1 side. So take that flag and put it where I'm pretty sure you can guess.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Daily? Quote those posts with the time stamps.
> Show me where I've posted about him "daily"?
> If anything, I try to avoid it but every few wks someone needs to speak up and its more than apparent most agree. Ya don't have to like it but don't even try to make out like I'm the one doing any kind of trolling here.
> 
> ...


You're just as bad Amos. You honestly do not post anything worth a shit in here. It's like you're constantly ragging. I feel sorry for your husband that's for sure.


Try posting something relevant to GPS. Instead of drama bullshit. Ya know like GPS plants. Something that someone can use. Instead your stupid shit clogging up the thread.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

off topic, but full beaver moon friday


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

the owner of 'widow's cut' seems a bit cranky today.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You're just as bad Amos. You honestly do not post anything worth a shit in here. It's like you're constantly ragging. I feel sorry for your husband that's for sure.
> 
> 
> Try posting something relevant to GPS. Instead of drama bullshit. Ya know like GPS plants. Something that someone can use. Instead your stupid shit clogging up the thread.


Wow,dude.check yourself.pretty pathetic when you have to resort to that kind of straight up bullshit,misogynistic insult.
I feel bad for your wife that's for sure


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Wow,dude.check yourself.pretty pathetic when you have to resort to that kind of straight up bullshit,misogynistic insult.


I know, right?



natureboygrower said:


> I feel bad for your wife that's for sure


Yeah, I feel bad for that guy, too.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How about you stop with post this n that bullshit. You cause over 50% of ththe drama on this thread. I'm not on either side. I'm not your bullshit drama side. And I'm not his cake s1 side. So take that flag and put it where I'm pretty sure you can guess.





whytewidow said:


> You're just as bad Amos. You honestly do not post anything worth a shit in here. It's like you're constantly ragging. I feel sorry for your husband that's for sure.


 

Go have a snickers Whyte. Or don't. Continue to act like a jackass putting your true character on display for the whole forum...again. 

Now quick...go post 25 pics of the same plant. Gotta get them likes up, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4235713
> 
> Go have a snickers Whyte. Or don't. Continue to act like a jackass putting your true character on display for the whole forum...again.
> 
> Now quick...go post 25 pics of the same plant. Gotta get them likes up, lol.


Atleast I post pics. Unlike your worthless ass. You provide zero helpful posts. Go take a midol complete. And some centrum silver. And hopefully some strict nine.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Block her stupid ass. Amos ignorant ass. Next.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Continue to act like a jackass putting your true character on display for the whole forum...again.


It's like a monthly thing...... 



Tangerine_ said:


> Now quick...go post 25 pics of the same plant.


In full size, so you won't miss them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And hopefully some strict nine.


If that don't work, maybe strict ten?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Atleast I post pics. Unlike your worthless ass. You provide zero helpful posts. Go take a midol complete. And some centrum silver. And hopefully some strict nine.


You really don't know how to come at me do ya? 

Now, there are varying degrees of "obtuse ignorance" and "persistent whimpers for attention" that I could comment on. But I digress... I understand having the brain of fruit-fly cant be any easy cross to bear.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Block her stupid ass. Amos ignorant ass. Next.


Best thing to do really. Watching her name drop is like staring at this pic for 20 min. Time to move on and seperate myself from the haters.


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2018)

This shit is to funny....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Watching her name drop is like staring at this pic for 20 min.


Is that your work?  What's that guy's handle?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that you're work.  What's that guy's handle?


That's mr cool ice. He's been around a minute


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's mr cool ice


How can you be sure?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How can you be sure?


Cause Bruce Campbell told me.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Cause Bruce Campbell told me.


A source that would never lead you astray !


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

Wow. Just... wow.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 19, 2018)

Didn't anybody go to church yesterday?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Well damn, the cyber light sabers have been branished and heavily swung! It appears the Heisen/Gu beef has seperated the masses. You have forum memebers revealing their true internet feelings about other forum memebers. Old love hate relationships rehashed. Degenerates running amuck thru the RIU streets. Chaos at it finest.
I'm just gonna sit over here in my RIU lazyboy in the corner eating canna gummies.
Also, I will continue to ask........
Got Pics? (preferably of JP, Sundance Kid,Ghost OG and Cackelberry).

Now where's @Hotwired with another shameless post?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

I should write a screenplay called......The Purge of RIU.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well damn, the cyber light sabers have been branished and heavily swung! It appears the Heisen/Gu beef has seperated the masses. You have forum memebers revealing their true internet feelings about other forum memebers. Old love hate relationships rehashed. Degenerates running amuck thru the RIU streets. Chaos at it finest.
> I'm just gonna sit over here in mr RIU lazyboy in the corner eating canna gummies.
> Also, I will continue to ask........
> Got Pics? (preferably of JP, Sundance Kid,Ghost OG and Cackelberry).
> ...



Not like anyone can find pics posted in here. Between tangs drama filled PMS posts. And constantly worrying about heisen. Then have Amos throwing out stupid fucking one liners that used to be funny. Like back in '97. Hes played out like Bruce campbell. It just gets old. Every day someone has to post about heisen and beans. Who gives a single flying fuck. Atleast hes actually doing something. Wtf has tang provided in here that is helpful. Yes she has some strain knowledge but that gets covered up with her high school babble drama. She either needs to fuck heisen or stfu.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I should write a screenplay called......The Purge of RIU.


As long as it has our biggest Bruce Campbell fan crawling out of his ass at the end credits I'll pay big money to watch it. I just got 2 new cuts today so no one gonna break my stride today.

I wish Gu all the best. He has been a very valuable teacher on seeds 101.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not like anyone can find pics posted in here. Between tangs drama filled PMS posts. And constantly worrying about heisen. Then have Amos throwing out stupid fucking one liners that used to be funny. Like back in '97. Hes played out like Bruce campbell. It just gets old. Every day someone has to post about heisen and beans. Who gives a single flying fuck. Atleast hes actually doing something. Wtf has tang provided in here that is helpful. Yes she has some strain knowledge but that gets covered up with her high school babble drama. She either needs to fuck heisen or stfu.


So you block me, then come back and throw my name around and in same breath yap on about HS drama? 
*Pats your poor brow beaten head*


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

People blame me but if you go back and add up all the negative stuff directed at gu my comments are really just a drop in the bucket. I was the one that called him out on using fake pics so I guess that makes me the bad guy.

I think when gu pulled the nuggets out of anger it was PR suicide. Just my opinion.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 19, 2018)

Damn.. I would do a popcorn meme but that's almost played out in this thread..



How's this?


----------



## genuity (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> People blame me but if you go back and add up all the negative stuff directed at gu my comments are really just a drop in the bucket. I was the one that called him out on using fake pics so I guess that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> I think when gu pulled the nuggets out of anger it was PR suicide. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4235738


You did say the wedding cake pics was real? After the fact.
But I think that post got over looked.

I thought that was kind of stand up..


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 19, 2018)

coppershot said:


> ...The thread should be retitled to 'General discussion' and a new GPS thread should be stickied. ...


Why should it be stickied? There is absolutely no reason to sticky it.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Why should it be stickied? There is absolutely no reason to sticky it.


The whole thread got deleted one day. Just randomly. Nobody knew why. Then someone from the mod team reinstated it, said it was a mistake, and it was stickied. I’m guessing there’s a story behind it.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> You did say the wedding cake pics was real? After the fact.
> But I think that post got over looked.
> 
> I thought that was kind of stand up..


I never wish anything bad on anyone. People do make mistakes and owning up to them Is half the battle. I think my problem is sometimes I'm to honest and it always comes back to bite me in the ass. People will twist and misconstrue things to fit there narrative. I always do what I say I'm gonna do. If I know I cant I won't even try. Its how I roll.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 19, 2018)

genuity said:


> You did say the wedding cake pics was real? After the fact.
> But I think that post got over looked.
> 
> I thought that was kind of stand up..


You talking about the second wedding cake pic Gu put up? 

fwiw he still has the fake gelato pic up


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not like anyone can find pics posted in here. Between tangs drama filled PMS posts. And constantly worrying about heisen. Then have Amos throwing out stupid fucking one liners that used to be funny. Like back in '97. Hes played out like Bruce campbell. It just gets old. Every day someone has to post about heisen and beans. Who gives a single flying fuck. Atleast hes actually doing something. Wtf has tang provided in here that is helpful. Yes she has some strain knowledge but that gets covered up with her high school babble drama. She either needs to fuck heisen or stfu.


still crying?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Yea, I know there are pics in here and buried in here.It was just my miniscule attempt at re-railing(word?) the thread. It seems as soon as someone even types Heisen's name, the purge crowd is ready for murder. Gu and Heisen are big boys. It seems they aren't jousting anymore. The thread should follow suit. GPS has been exposed for the issues that have been presented. To some people's. satisfaction, to other's not so much. Heisen, has yet to practice shoddy business practices as of yet. If he does, I can promise his detractors will be out in full force for the purge.

Heisen.... little tip. You don't have to respond to every post. Just skip over them like Gu does and only answer the ones you deem worthy. 
I wonder if people are actually smoking the product they are growing. Can't be with all the hostility.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> People blame me but if you go back and add up all the negative stuff directed at gu my comments are really just a drop in the bucket. I was the one that called him out on using fake pics so I guess that makes me the bad guy.
> 
> I think when gu pulled the nuggets out of anger it was PR suicide. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 4235738


I was making 2.00 per day just logging on the GPS site. And then the reverse auctions. There were great deals to be had. 
I had most of my nuggets used up, but for people that had 100's in them would have been a problem I'm sure. 
I am happy with the strains I purchased. There are some high quality plants in the packs. The Cake and Chem and City slicker look promising also.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

My nuggets are still being held as political prisoners. Looking for Jesse Jackson.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I was making 2.00 per day just logging on the GPS site. And then the reverse auctions. There were great deals to be had.
> I had most of my nuggets used up, but for people that had 100's in them would have been a problem I'm sure.
> I am happy with the strains I purchased. There are some high quality plants in the packs. The Cake and Chem and City slicker look promising also.



I think the cake n chem is gonna be good. Hopefully the momma leaners will yield better than jus cake from the S.D. I think @Chunky Stool is popping cake n chem or was going too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> My nuggets are still being held as political prisoners. Looking for Jesse Jackson.


He has way more customers now than before all this started. lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I was making 2.00 per day just logging on the GPS site. And then the reverse auctions. There were great deals to be had.
> I had most of my nuggets used up, but for people that had 100's in them would have been a problem I'm sure.
> I am happy with the strains I purchased. There are some high quality plants in the packs. The Cake and Chem and City slicker look promising also.


Yeah a while back I met a real dude on here. Coolest dude i ever met. We talk on the phone all the time. All started with a random PM and we built a good relationship. I wish more people was like this dude.

Anyway he bought almost 1000 worth of s1s and got 450 in nugget credits and the rest in seeds.

He was one of the ones that got screwed. Besides what anyone here thinks about me that was messed up. I would NEVER do anyone like that. My personal business has over 600 Google reviews and a 4.9 rating. It's against my religion to take money from anyone that I did not earn but I won't go into specifics on that.

I just wish more people could realize sometimes you just have to lose money to make it. It's a part of life. I really do hope everything here has been an eye opener for the ol chap. He is either gonna ignore it or make things right. Not sure what happened to the guy that made him do a 360 on customer service. That had always been his strongest asset.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> He has way more customers now than before all this started. lol


I dont agree. If he did he would still have advertising banners and not nickel and diming people on shipping. I remember paying upwards of 15 dollars for shipping. I've been mailing seeds from here to Alaska and it cost 3.50 a pop.


I mean why not just give people free shipping. WTF is so hard about that.Your already a wholesaler making good money just toss em in a box and be done with it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> He has way more customers now than before all this started. lol


lol hell no.. That whole site auction day showed you how things were selling. Everything was regularly going down to $20


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

Jelly Pie, week 5 :


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah a while back I met a real dude on here. Coolest dude i ever met. We talk on the phone all the time. All started with a random PM and we built a good relationship. I wish more people was like this dude.
> 
> Anyway he bought almost 1000 worth of s1s and got 450 in nugget credits and the rest in seeds.
> 
> ...


I bought 800.00 worth of the S1's and Gu made it right, but I had to wait my turn and be patient and I got a text and he replaced everything with my choosing, which was fair in my book. I know there were a lot of people all bent out of shape for just a few packs, so I can imagine what sort of texts he received.
Now the way it is, your "nuggets" are automatically deducted from the price. I think I pay 71.20 on the 89.00 pack and 35.60 on the 44.00 packs.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jelly Pie, week 5View attachment 4235753 :
> 
> View attachment 4235752


What nose does she have?


----------



## coppershot (Nov 19, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Why should it be stickied? There is absolutely no reason to sticky it.


See response from @jayblaze710 

Either way i dont care nor does that point really seem to stand out to me in my inital post.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

The whole S1 debacle was short term good for Gu. He fucked us, but he got a shit load of orders in those couple of weeks. I’m guessing he got WAY more first time customers than any other drop he’s had. He may have had to replace those packs with nuggets or seeds, but he still kept your money. It just means a lot of people were forced to pay way more than they wanted to on packs they didn’t want in the first place. He made out just fine. 

In the long term it may have fucked him, it ended up being the straw that broke the camel’s back. 



NoWaistedSpace said:


> He has way more customers now than before all this started. lol


The reverse auctions used to rarely drop to less than $30. And then it was only the less popular crosses. Now things regularly drops to $20, including his “flagship” strains. 

Side note - it’s funny that the GPS flagship is a cross that Aficionado made long before Gu.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Side note - it’s funny that the GPS flagship is a cross that Aficionado made long before Gu.


This.... lmfao. I cant believe that hadn't been brought up way before now. I thought I was the only one that hung out in here knew that CC was made by someone else way before GU.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 19, 2018)

I got a letter for my replacement pack, just glad it was sent to a 3yr old addy for some reason. After I come on here and kinda looked silly posting pics of getting some dosidos up, noticed people were kinda laughing, hell I hadn't read the threads on the S1 deal, I had no idea.been off the boards a minute or two. I had been with Gu since the beginning. I harbor no ill will. I even bought the monster cookie crosses and the red headed step child crosses in the past and marked off any probs as mine. Now, and not being mad, I just have diff tastes now and choose elsewhere. Plus the generous and compassionate folks on this site have helped. So its not been the same for everyone, and imho, its not the end of the world. I just moved on. Again, not mad, just figured shit happens. I don't want to be found dead of a heart attack over a pack of beans. lol. But everyone is diff and has their own ideas and opines and biz owners have to deal. again, JMHO and JME


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jelly Pie, week 5View attachment 4235753 :
> 
> View attachment 4235752


How sweet is she? Looks like great resin coverage for week 5.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> @Gu
> 
> Is there going to be an early release promotion thing going on for the motorbreath15 x stardawg and mac1 x stardawg ??



Looks like *Bison Breath* (Motor Breath x Stardawg) are ready to go.

Mac1 x SD beans will need more time, I've never had seeds take this long to finish up. plant looks caked up, beans are still underdeveloped.

Week 10 of flower probably week 7 of pollination on the MAC1, I sprayed her down and let her dry. She was just coated in pollen. The pollen can clog the stomata and suffocate the plant when you're open pollenating, a shower was needed.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 19, 2018)

coppershot said:


> See response from @jayblaze710
> 
> Either way i dont care nor does that point really seem to stand out to me in my inital post.


Yes, I saw that. The question wasn't posted to illicit a response from you, per se. Although, I'm glad you did. It was more of a frame of reference to why I posted the question.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jelly Pie, week 5View attachment 4235753 :
> 
> View attachment 4235752


 Thank you. Pics!!!! There's hope yet!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I think the cake n chem is gonna be good. Hopefully the momma leaners will yield better than jus cake from the S.D. I think @Chunky Stool is popping cake n chem or was going too.


I was going to run cake n chem but changed my mind at the last minute and ran OBS instead. 

They are doing well but starting to look a little grumpy from cold temps. 
Blurple LED panels on bread racks don't generate enough heat. 

Gonna break out an _*old*_ 400w magnetic ballast for some HID goodness. 

Oops sorry for rambling. 

Got wiped out by a bowl of oatmeal this morning and still haven't fully recovered. 
It was the first time trying my high CBD butter and it was much stronger than expected. 
(Cannaventure Half & Half)


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like *Bison Breath* (Motor Breath x Stardawg) are ready to go.
> 
> Mac1 x SD beans will need more time, I've never had seeds take this long to finish up. plant looks caked up, beans are still underdeveloped.
> 
> Week 10 of flower probably week 7 of pollination on the MAC1, I sprayed her down and let her dry. She was just coated in pollen. The pollen can clog the stomata and suffocate the plant when you're open pollenating, a shower was needed.


Could it be that the MAC1 is just shit for breeding? Could it really be that simple, and Cap was telling the truth?

Gu’s already experiencing the poor seed production of the MAC1, but don’t worry guys, he’ll still sell them to anyone dumb enough to buy them.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like *Bison Breath* (Motor Breath x Stardawg) are ready to go.
> 
> Mac1 x SD beans will need more time, I've never had seeds take this long to finish up. plant looks caked up, beans are still underdeveloped.
> 
> Week 10 of flower probably week 7 of pollination on the MAC1, I sprayed her down and let her dry. She was just coated in pollen. The pollen can clog the stomata and suffocate the plant when you're open pollenating, a shower was needed.


I have to ask why you insist on putting these out when there are known issues with seeds. This isn't a question to put you down or be a dick but cap has said multiple times that mac1 is putting out shit offspring from that cross.

That's definitely the the same mac I have so I'm just curious why you would move forward with that knowing that cut is putting out mutants and seeds that won't sprout.

Maybe a good opportunity for you to include free seeds on your orders. Forget about the fact we have differences and a small history but I'm just wondering if you know something that the rest of us who follow cap dont know.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like *Bison Breath* (Motor Breath x Stardawg) are ready to go.
> 
> Mac1 x SD beans will need more time, I've never had seeds take this long to finish up. plant looks caked up, beans are still underdeveloped.
> 
> Week 10 of flower probably week 7 of pollination on the MAC1, I sprayed her down and let her dry. She was just coated in pollen. The pollen can clog the stomata and suffocate the plant when you're open pollenating, a shower was needed.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Looks like *Bison Breath* (Motor Breath x Stardawg) are ready to go.
> 
> Mac1 x SD beans will need more time, I've never had seeds take this long to finish up. plant looks caked up, beans are still underdeveloped.
> 
> Week 10 of flower probably week 7 of pollination on the MAC1, I sprayed her down and let her dry. She was just coated in pollen. The pollen can clog the stomata and suffocate the plant when you're open pollenating, a shower was needed.


Is the Mac1xSD still going to be released at the discontinued price as previously promised?

edited: as instead of and


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)

So Bison Breath is going to be a "tester"?
I'm confused.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have to ask why you insist on putting these out when there are known issues with seeds. This isn't a question to put you down or be a dick but cap has said multiple times that mac1 is putting out shit offspring from that cross.
> 
> That's definitely the the same mac I have so I'm just curious why you would move forward with that knowing that cut is putting out mutants and seeds that won't sprout.
> 
> Maybe a good opportunity for you to include free seeds on your orders. Forget about the fact we have differences and a small history but I'm just wondering if you know something that the rest of us who follow cap dont know.



OGKB has the same problems people still use it in lots of crosses.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So Bison Breath is going to be a "tester"?
> I'm confused.


Yeah I'll probably release 20-30 packs to some diamond members and then put them on the site for people that don't want to wait.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Is the Mac1xSD still going to be released at the discontinued price and previously promised?


Well the seeds have to go through the three steps of sorting before they can be packed up. I'd imagine only 10% or less of the MAC1xSD seeds will make it past the blower and the sieves. Then I've got to get my coffee going and hand sort the rest by eye.

So we'll see. They def won't make it for Black Friday, that's for sure. The extra time maturing threw off the pre-planned schedule.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OGKB has the same problems people still use it in lots of crosses.


Very true, I imagine the Mac1xSD harvest will be similar to the OGKBxSD harvests. 50-100 really nice seeds.
I did manage to pull a few nice ones while checking(the mac1), just a lot less than a normal test on another plant would produce.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 19, 2018)

@Gu~ did you give clones of your stardawg to kindlove?

Was about to scoop up some clones and saw they got clones of stardawg listed now, must be new never seen it before...they want 50$ for it tho kinda steep for clones i'm used to 10-20 per clone.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> OGKB has the same problems people still use it in lots of crosses.


OGKB has issues with seed production. But the resulting plants are fine. 

MAC1 has much worse issues with seed production, the seeds have low germination rates, and the majority of the resulting plants are severe mutants. I don’t mean OGKB wrinkly leaves, slow growth, I mean totally fucked up and absolutely no vigor mutants.

You really can’t compare the two of them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> OGKB has issues with seed production. But the resulting plants are fine.
> 
> MAC1 has much worse issues with seed production, the seeds have low germination rates, and the majority of the resulting plants are severe mutants. I don’t mean OGKB wrinkly leaves, slow growth, I mean totally fucked up and absolutely no vigor mutants.
> 
> You really can’t compare the two of them.


mutant are mutants, also ogkb is notorious for making white seeds that don't pop....i got a few packs of them from breeders that sold them to me as proper finished seeds. Zero germ rate, total duds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

For anyone who wonders why some people continue with the Gu criticisms, it’s because he continues to do this shit. 

He’s known for a long time that payofix isn’t safe. He continues to use it. 

He hasn’t emailed customers about the S1 debacle. 

He hasn’t compensated customers for the nuggets he got rid of. 

He’s still using stolen internet pictures to advertise his strains. 

Now he’s going to sell seeds for which there is extremely compelling evidence will be messed up. It would be fine if he tested his seeds before selling them. It would be fine if he gave them away with a disclaimer that they may not be good. But he’s not. 

Again, the poor seed production only confirms one part of what Cap has been saying about the plant the whole time. Gu is seeing the issue first hand, and instead of deciding to test or give away the seeds, he’s still planning on selling them. 

I’m not going to stop criticizing Gu and his business practices until they are rectified. He chooses to just ignore them and hope everyone will just go away. I won’t. 

Sorry if it bothers some people. But potential customers need to know these things.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> @Gu~ did you give clones of your stardawg to kindlove?
> 
> Was about to scoop up some clones and saw they got clones of stardawg listed now, must be new never seen it before...they want 50$ for it tho kinda steep for clones i'm used to 10-20 per clone.


I've actually never held a stardawg female cut in the garden. Buy some of the Cookies N Cream they have, I found it a few years ago and they really love to grow it, and they do it proper.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> mutant are mutants, also ogkb is notorious for making white seeds that don't pop....i got a few packs of them from breeders that sold them to me as proper finished seeds. Zero germ rate, total duds.


No mutants aren’t all the same. Some mutations lead to miscarriages, some don’t have any meaningful impact at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So you block me, then come back and throw my name around and in same breath yap on about HS drama?
> *Pats your poor brow beaten head*


Yeah, but you know how 'the widow's' blocks work, right?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I've actually never held a stardawg female cut in the garden. Buy some of the Cookies N Cream they have, I found it a few years ago and they really love to grow it, and they do it proper.


Need to hit my cut if CnC with your stardawg again. Someone said to hit it with another cookies as well. Both would be nice.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 19, 2018)

Pebble pusher cured for bout a month


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 19, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I bought 800.00 worth of the S1's and Gu made it right, but I had to wait my turn and be patient and I got a text and he replaced everything with my choosing, which was fair in my book. I know there were a lot of people all bent out of shape for just a few packs, so I can imagine what sort of texts he received.
> Now the way it is, your "nuggets" are automatically deducted from the price. I think I pay 71.20 on the 79.00 pack and 35.60 on the 44.00 packs.


people weren't bent out of shape about the packs and money so much as they were chapped at being flat-out lied to. he said he had seen the guy's facility and all of the beans had been tested and the guy was 100% legit etc etc. tbh, i am surprised his business survived that.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> people weren't bent out of shape about the packs and money so much as they were chapped at being flat-out lied to. he said he had seen the guy's facility and all of the beans had been tested and the guy was 100% legit etc etc. tbh, i am surprised his business survived that.


Didn't say I saw the facility


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Said the beans were tested, yes. Because that's what I was told "these have been tested here are the pictures"


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> As long as it has our biggest Bruce Campbell fan crawling out of his ass at the end credits I'll pay big money to watch it.


Hey, man, you stole that idea from Ash vs Evil Dead season 2. Bruce was great in that, didn't you think so?


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 19, 2018)

i went back and looked, and you're right. you didn't say you saw the facility. maybe someone else said it and i took it for face value. apologies.
however, that doesn't change what i said. i am not even still upset about it, but i sure was. it is the reason i approach everything GPS with caution now. i can't really run regs right now anyways, so it's a moot point.
my point wasn't to dredge up this incident, it was to give context to what @NoWaistedSpace had said. i am not here to smear you without cause.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

I understand you were just repeating what others had been echoing.

One implies I lied to you. The other implies I was mislead.

I think it's important to point that out.

I have to reiterate that I have been open about the experience and to point to my willingness and track record of giving compensation back to the people who bought the S1s no longer listed.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I understand you were just repeating what others had been echoing.
> 
> One implies I lied to you. The other implies I was mislead.
> 
> ...


I never understood what happened. You said you flew to California and spent the day with the guy. Who is this guy, Logic or someone else?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I understand you were just repeating what others had been echoing.
> 
> One implies I lied to you. The other implies I was mislead.
> 
> ...


Yea you compensated people via nuggets then took them all away from those that hadn’t spent them yet! Not trying to beat the horse but that’s a fact.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

Adam was his name. I know his last name and address as I had to use it to set up payments with payroll. Probably not the Adam that goes by logic in the UK

5 hours we spent in the car, talking. The guy knew a lot about the scene talked about people in the industry as if he knew them and talked to them often. Talked about being backstage at a Berner show with jigga smoking harsh jigga weed and chumming it up. Talked about Bodhi, talked about Snow High like he was friends with them.

I though we were going to go to his house eventually but by the time we stopped by the wholesaling district, dispensary, headshop, and lunch I had to get back on the plane. We drove from the airport, to LA, to Laguna, back to the airport.

I thought, as I think many of you would. That If I talked to this guy face to face, I could iron out the details and make sure it was straight. That's obviously not the case, and I'm not as good a judge of character as I may have thought. Imagine yourself in the same situation. Can you?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> He was probably not Logic but maybe he was?


That would be quite the twist

This guy seemed young and broke. I've seen logics advertiser packet. He's not driving a Nissan Versa

This Adam goes by @Nada on the forums some of you might recognize his handle


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 19, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Intake
> compression
> power
> exhaust


Now if only you had the keys to start her up


----------



## Heathen Raider (Nov 19, 2018)

Can I shock flower Her?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> That would be quite the twist
> 
> This guy seemed young and broke. I've seen logics advertiser packet. He's not driving a Nissan Versa
> 
> This Adam goes by @Nada on the forums some of you might recognize his handle


So that's who you bought the beans from, was @Nada from here. Who hasn't been active since 2008 on here. And when he was on here he was trying to get his screen name changed. And you rode around in a car. And with that 10+ grand deal was done. If that's the case i'll fly you here ride you around in a car. And you buy my beans to put on your site. I guarantee they are better than the s1s you put up. That just makes it even worse. Lol.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What nose does she have?


That's a toughy- kind of a fishy/leathery tang with some motor oil on the back-end?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm not sure if they are the same people, probably shouldn't have @'d him but he did say his handle was nada You might be able to find something on icmag


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How sweet is she? Looks like great resin coverage for week 5.


All joking asside, hard to say. She's def more sour/fruity than stardawg, i think, but I'm not too experienced in calling out the lineage tones quite yet.... no purps yet


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> That's a toughy- kind of a fishy/leathery tang with some motor oil on the back-end?


Sounds like a nasty funk that would make you puke if you weren’t talking about cannabis haha


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I understand you were just repeating what others had been echoing.
> 
> One implies I lied to you. The other implies I was mislead.
> 
> ...


You told Heisen, “the dude checked out, the garden checked out, the story checked out”.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> If that's the case i'll ..... ride you around in a car.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> This isn’t a breeders’ thread and it’s in seed n strain review.
> 
> If you don’t like it go somewhere else. I appreciate the lack of censoring, because it keeps people honest. Can’t take down stuff you’ve posted and whatnot. Shows people who you really are and how much control you have over yourself when you think you’re anonymous.


You guys need to venture over to the aussie thread ....that thread is a perfect example of not being censored and we like it that way.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Block her stupid ass. Amos ignorant ass. Next.


Hey man most ppl I see block ppl on here still hit the ignored content button cos they still wanna see what the "blocked"person is saying .
So defeats the purpose of blocking anyone at all really isn't it.
Not saying you do just thought I'd say that I have


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You guys need to venture over to the aussie thread ....that thread is a perfect example of not being censored and we like it that way.


I try and check that out at least once daily.i dont understand a lot of your lingo,or what exactly is going on,but what i do make out,gets me lmao.you guys can be ruthless over there


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I dont agree. If he did he would still have advertising banners and not nickel and diming people on shipping. I remember paying upwards of 15 dollars for shipping. I've been mailing seeds from here to Alaska and it cost 3.50 a pop.
> 
> 
> I mean why not just give people free shipping. WTF is so hard about that.Your already a wholesaler making good money just toss em in a box and be done with it.


Actually u do have a point there...I've brought ar least 8 packs of gps strains.
My first 4 orders or so orders were free shipping then it changed ..no free shipping and I only brought one more multiple packs in one order and havnt brought any since....
Granted I go through my packs slow and I still have 4 unopened packs...but still


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4235925


Next cross from BBB...Elly May?


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hey man most ppl I see block ppl on here still hit the ignored content button cos they still wanna see what the "blocked"person is saying .
> So defeats the purpose of blocking anyone at all really isn't it.
> Not saying you do just thought I'd say that I have


Not me. If I block you. That's it. I've let 3 people off the block list. Tang and Amos being two of them. I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt. But neither one could do it. They will never be unblocked now.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You guys need to venture over to the aussie thread ....that thread is a perfect example of not being censored and we like it that way.


That thread is brutal.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not me. If I block you. That's it. I've let 3 people off the block list. Tang and Amos being two of them. I tried to give them the benefit of the doubt. But neither one could do it.


I mean....I tried to stay blocked..... ...can't figure out where I went wrong.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been fucked before. I got fucked on the s1s. Will I get fucked again? Probably. Will I persevere and run through the gauntlet and find the real people? Fuck yeah. Nothing will stop me from pushing to make the best dank I can. That's the name of this game I think alot forget whilst engaged in drama. Nothing but love here. We are all attempting to be on the same page homies. Remember that.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 19, 2018)

JP pheno #2
Not quite as frosty, but still awesome.

Also, found what I call a schwag nug/popcorn (the lower 3rd that didn’t get cleaned up good enough) on the floor from a previous JP chop.
I usually toss these to the side for bubble or for a couple old broke friends to partake.
No wonder they say the love it. lol


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I understand you were just repeating what others had been echoing.
> 
> One implies I lied to you. The other implies I was mislead.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean the track record of only "compensating" the people that contacted you? If you want to call nonexistent nuggets, for nonexistent seeds compensation, that's up to you. Regardless, you did not actively try to notify everyone of your mistake, even though you obviously had the email addresses and could have easily done so at any time. I'm pretty sure most of the people who bought the seeds and weren't compensated have a different view of your track record than you seem to think you have.

Spin it anyway you want. Most, if not all, of us can and do see through your BS. Bottom line... You have customers out there that you sold a product to, that was not what you advertised it to be. If you haven't made every attempt to contact everyone that bought the seeds and compensate them, then you are a thief plain and simple.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 19, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> JP pheno #2
> Not quite as frosty, but still awesome.
> 
> Also, found what I call a schwag nug/popcorn (the lower 3rd that didn’t get cleaned up good enough) on the floor from a previous JP chop.
> ...


That bottom nug looks like you could scrape a dab off it!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That thread is brutal.


Its hardcore lol
We have one guy visit once or twice a week and hes pretty much blocked or blocked everyone it's funny he comes in says something but most of us dont know what he says or vice versa lol


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Nov 19, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Oh, you mean the track record of only "compensating" the people that contacted you? If you want to call nonexistent nuggets, for nonexistent seeds compensation, that's up to you. Regardless, you did not actively try to notify everyone of your mistake, even though you obviously had the email addresses and could have easily done so at any time. I'm pretty sure most of the people who bought the seeds and weren't compensated have a different view of your track record than you seem to think you have.
> 
> Spin it anyway you want. Most, if not all, of us can and do see through your BS. Bottom line... You have customers out there that you sold a product to, that was not what you advertised it to be. If you haven't made every attempt to contact everyone that bought the seeds and compensate them, then you are a thief plain and simple.


Tomato Growers Supply sent me an email because one pack of pepper seeds was growing out wrong and they would either credit me or send me a check for that 3 fiddy for one pack of pepper seeds. So they contacted everyone that bought it apparently. I am sad I did not get my Giant Aconcaguas though.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

We need to remember guys that some ppl come thru the other side better ppl ...
I mean my wife for instance..
When I met her she had braces ..then they were taken off and she could suck dick a lot better.


Wait.....u do get my point dont you ?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Didn't say I saw the facility


Well now, I remember you saying you were going to fly out meet with the dude and make sure he’s legit. Isn’t part of that looking at his facility to make sure he’s not gonna do what he did to people who trust you?

Just because you didn’t doesn’t mean that you shouldn’t have. 

Why do you think everyone’s still pissed? Cause you cost a lot of people a lot of time and money. Then you gave that money back in nuggets, then you took the nuggets from everyone because ??? Reasons.

At least you’re putting up pics of plants now so that’s good I guess.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Well now, I remember you saying you were going to fly out meet with the dude and make sure he’s legit. Isn’t part of that looking at his facility to make sure he’s not gonna do what he did to people who trust you?
> 
> Just because you didn’t doesn’t mean that you shouldn’t have.
> 
> ...



His mac pic was on point. Her all day .I really gotta congratulate him for taking baby steps and taking ol heisens advice.. looks like his IG is starting to make a turn around. And everyone thought uncle heisen was a complete douche.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> And everyone thought uncle heisen was a complete douche.


I never thought that.

Not "complete".


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

Heisen Point Seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Heisen Point Seeds


Green Stool Genetics


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 19, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> JP pheno #2
> Not quite as frosty, but still awesome.
> 
> Also, found what I call a schwag nug/popcorn (the lower 3rd that didn’t get cleaned up good enough) on the floor from a previous JP chop.
> ...


How long do you run her? Beautiful they are.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> How long do you run her? Beautiful they are.


Thanks. 
I’ll be keeping a close eye on her for the next 2 weeks, but typically she‘s good at or around 60 (plus/minus a day or two).


----------



## mordynyc (Nov 19, 2018)

DreamCatcher smell turning more sweet than spicy, slight mango and ammonia aroma.
12/12 from date 10/03

10/12
top right





today















40x lupe on my phone






How long do you think it has left? gps site says 70-80 Days but i already see some foggy trichomes. I overtrained it now it's a bonzai lol the grows ive seen here are great!


----------



## godboss (Nov 19, 2018)

_If you all know who he is then you you *the dank *that he brings to the table. _
_
Wtf is the "dank"?_


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the dank?


----------



## mordynyc (Nov 19, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> What is the dank?


Unfortunately I googled it and now cannot un-hear it


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 19, 2018)

godboss said:


> _If you all know who he is then you you *the dank *that he brings to the table.
> 
> Wtf is the "dank"?_


Are you related to Odin?


----------



## 2easy (Nov 20, 2018)

DANK: unpleasantly moist or humid; damp and, often, chilly

Mmmm sounds like something you throw out when your grow goes wrong


----------



## charface (Nov 20, 2018)

2easy said:


> DANK: unpleasantly moist or humid; damp and, often, chilly
> 
> Mmmm sounds like something you throw out when your grow goes wrong


Reminds me of a musty basement or moldy butt


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4235925


I think your car is in Branson, Missouri.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Craigson (Nov 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm... now that you mention it, everything I've grown from greenpoint has been airy -- both indoor and outdoor.
> I don't mind because I roll a lot of joints, but bag appeal is definitely lacking.
> Even my best bodega bubblegum puffed up at the end.
> Maybe it was grower error, but that's unlikely given the fact that my 4 cult classics plants turned out perfect. (same indoor crop)


Mybodega bubblegum last spring was fire with very good bag appeal and decent density. I was impressed considering i only had 1 freebie seed. Clones vegged 2 weeks.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 20, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I've been fucked before. I got fucked on the s1s. Will I get fucked again? Probably. Will I persevere and run through the gauntlet and find the real people? Fuck yeah. Nothing will stop me from pushing to make the best dank I can. That's the name of this game I think alot forget whilst engaged in drama. Nothing but love here. We are all attempting to be on the same page homies. Remember that.


Exactly. I took a small hit on the S-1's as well. Not to the extent some of you did....but it was THE biggest loss I've experienced with a US seed seller/etc. (logic always wins the prize for rippin folks off)

I put a BUNCH of that loss on myself though....for not learning along the way to NOT jump the gun on >some< seed purchases. When it looks too good....yeah...that motherfuckin shit. 

My second fuck up that I overllooked as I freaked/reminissed on "Banana OG" seeds was that I didn't think it all thropugh to come to the conclusion that Gu~ DOESN'T NORMALLY HAVE S-1's/fems....just regs. THAT should have clued me in...but fuck me...it just didn't cus I got all wrapped up in the hype in my head. (I ran the B-OG from the original organkid release and my buddy did the Bubba)

But then....to his credit....while Gu~ did try to fix it....it played out a lot like ordering $800 of fem seeds and getting regs as freebies. Does it look...via my order....like I run fuckin regs? Same shit as GPS....not gonna do me much good unless I wanna set up a second room just to see I'm getting all males...as I always seem to do. I just forfieted the GPS packs of reg and went on. What else can ya do? Bitch for years? No...wait.....we're on our way to that...

But fuck it....it was a few hunnie and I learned a lesson. Nothing is free in this world...and if it is...it's probably gonna be regs...

Lastly...and I gotta say it.....it looks like Heisen set the mold for his own thread by the way he approached Gu~ on this thread. Nit pick the fuck out of everything...question/critique every motive/move....then...be surprised when the same thing comes back around in yer face? LOL. I chuckled all fuckin night over that one. "You want the obvious you'll get the obvious...I'll shave myself instead...and be just another Onionhead" Rundgren 

Thankfully though...Gu~ is back on track after grokking his mistakes and changing course to the pre-set coordinates offered. Again...the utter amazingness of the Internet rears it's head again...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Couple shots of 2 different clones of Bandit Breath as they near chop day.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 20, 2018)

Dungeons_Vault said:


> No, not at all... He must have posted that somewhere. What happened was he tells me he can sell so much of my seeds for me, so I jump on board, well he has a Black Friday sale and was allowing people to use his promo code and use credit they earned buying seeds on HIS seeds to use on mine and I ended up selling most my packs for less than wholesale pricing. For one, I never agreed to that. Two, it totally screws my other vendors and started a huge issue with people saying what "they can" get my seeds for. In some cases, I my seeds sold for $15 a pack. If you think that's okay, then you have no knowledge of general business practices.
> I chose to NOT work with Gu anymore because after this fiasco, he asks for another drop and brings some deal to me... He says sell me your seeds at (blank price) and I will buy $10,000 worth by end of year. He paid for half the order at the special rate and ended up selling them for almost 3x what he paid me and then never followed up in his promise of the other half of the seeds. Again, if you think that's okay, then you are supporting a liar and a scam artist.


I got 3 packs of your gear from gu for free... packs I never would have purchased at your price... if I like them when I get to them ill definitely be a return customer.... there is that aspect to it


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2018)

Got 3 Hibernate that are small and just in flower tent. Pulled a boy couple days ago.

I also have 3 Blizzard Bush just in flower also. Pushing things along following a bit of damping off which was accompanied by high ratios of males at my house.

Greenpoint related; Copper Chem f2 from Amos at 61 days with fabulous lemon and fuel with eye watering terpenoids if I get close. Quite a stinker. Wife says it smells like pot. Huge round buds, dense and some are getting purple (calyxes as well as leaves). Most all trikes are cloudy with maybe 5%amber centered/clear. Practically identical to a Greenpoint Copper Chem pheno I had a few months ago.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4236197 View attachment 4236198 View attachment 4236199
> Mybodega bubblegum last spring was fire with very good bag appeal and decent density. I was impressed considering i only had 1 freebie seed. Clones vegged 2 weeks.


They look nice, but still not very dense. 
It's really noticeable when you grow greenpoint next to gear from other breeders. 

There was one pheno of BB that had better nugs but zero bubblegum terps. In fact, it doesn't have much smell at all compared to the other phenos from that pack of seeds. 

No complaints though. 
I liked BB enough to buy a second pack...


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Couple shots of 2 different clones of Bandit Breath as they near chop day.
> 
> View attachment 4236214
> View attachment 4236215


Better than the photo I have posted! Excellent work Mrs @Tangerine_ You've got some tasty smoke coming up


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 20, 2018)

Craigson said:


> View attachment 4236197 View attachment 4236198 View attachment 4236199
> Mybodega bubblegum last spring was fire with very good bag appeal and decent density. I was impressed considering i only had 1 freebie seed. Clones vegged 2 weeks.


The mom really stacks the trichomes but never really had the punch of other clone onlys. The Chem genetics really bump it up in potency while still letting that sweet pierce through.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 20, 2018)

haha widow you need to smoke one bud. you runnin around popping off in multiple threads.

sup?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> haha widow you need to smoke one bud. you runnin around popping off in multiple threads.
> 
> sup?


@whytewidow , are you OK?
You're a bit more abrasive this morning.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 20, 2018)

He's a fragile man-child.Tang and Amos have really done a number on the guy.he has come completely unglued


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2018)

euphemism for potent weed.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 20, 2018)

code: "*rollitup"*

will get you an additional 10% OFF your order


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint related; Copper Chem f2 from Amos at 61 days with fabulous lemon and fuel with eye watering terpenoids if I get close. Quite a stinker. Wife says it smells like pot.


 - good nose she has !



Tangerine_ said:


> Couple shots of 2 different clones of Bandit Breath as they near chop day.


2 pics ?? Only 2 pics? Have you not been paying attention on how to get likes? You only have 25....gonna have to up your game, Tang.

Also, is that the "Tang cut" ?



natureboygrower said:


> He's a fragile man-child.Tang and Amos have really done a number on the guy.he has come completely unglued


You were doing pretty well yourself....guess you didn't get the imaginary block?



*whytewidowWell-Known Member*
"Hahahahaha I got booted from the GPS thread. Oh no. What ever am I gonna do. Hurry up 10% off your order. Then you'll have a grand in unwanted charges. And the pic you look at probably isnt even what you buying. Lmfao"

Isn't 'widow's cut' a GPS strain?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 20, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Exactly. I took a small hit on the S-1's as well. Not to the extent some of you did....but it was THE biggest loss I've experienced with a US seed seller/etc. (logic always wins the prize for rippin folks off)
> 
> I put a BUNCH of that loss on myself though....for not learning along the way to NOT jump the gun on >some< seed purchases. When it looks too good....yeah...that motherfuckin shit.
> 
> ...


Biggest loss i took was from In House Genetics, they sent me two packs of OGKB seeds that were totally white and complete duds, then they said it was my fault for being inexperienced....yea some of these breeders....


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You sure about that? Because I've been asking around on IG and that's not the response I've gotten


Just had to revisit this post.. That dude up there is a joke. I went through hoops and had a third party dealing with that guy. He's flaky and he's a clown. He has one clone I been after and after tang was saying he's legit I put another guy on the case that knows him. Wasted 3 weeks of time and money on this douche. Why people cant pull there head out there ass and just deliver on there promises is beyond me. I mean why even go into business.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 pics ?? Only 2 pics? Have you not been paying attention on how to get likes? You only have 25....gonna have to up your game, Tang.
> 
> Also, is that the "Tang cut" ?


Haha, yep. Just two. No "germ" issues or pesky rodents runnin round my home eatin my seeds. 


Amos Otis said:


> *whytewidowWell-Known Member*
> "Hahahahaha I got booted from the GPS thread. Oh no. What ever am I gonna do. Hurry up 10% off your order. Then you'll have a grand in unwanted charges. And the pic you look at probably isnt even what you buying. Lmfao"
> 
> Isn't 'widow's cut' a GPS strain?


That's his Joanne Prada cut . ​


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Just had to revisit this post.. That dude up there is a joke. I went through hoops and had a third party dealing with that guy. He's flaky and he's a clown. He has one clone I been after and after tang was saying he's legit I put another guy on the case that knows him. Wasted 3 weeks of time and money on this douche. Why people cant pull there head out there ass and just deliver on there promises is beyond me. I mean why even go into business.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha, yep. Just two. No "germ" issues or pesky rodents runnin round my home eatin my seeds.
> 
> I think its the Joanne Prada cut ​


Funny you guys complain about people or drama but literally spend 2 pages talking about the dude. I would put his knowledge on strains and growing abilities up against any of his haters.
After all you said Joe @ clonify was legit haha.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4236368
> 
> View attachment 4236369


All I can do is laugh. No argument here.keep doing your thing. You the bestest


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Haha, yep. Just two. No "germ" issues or pesky rodents runnin round my home eatin my seeds. ​


And hopefully no neighbor breaking in just to take pics of your grow.



Heisenbeans said:


> Funny you guys complain about people or drama but literally spend 2 pages talking about the dude. I would put his knowledge on strains and growing abilities up against any of his haters.


Well...we're talking _about him_ now, but yesterday we were talking _with_ him, remember? [Probably still are, 'cause you know he's right here....] Then he got upset, took his 'widow's cut', and retreated. As he has a right to do. I can't recall any of "you guys" knocking knowledge or skills, ya dig? Well, regarding weed, that is.

On a personal note, I think you misread an occasional elbow sent your way as an attack when it's probably not. I see punchlines when stoned on weed I like, and I'm always stoned on RIU. That's a major benefit of using good weed. The humor. Like a guy slamming the company that provided his namesake 'cut', for instance. Golden setups....hanging fruit. I welcome the clever retort, but that's beyond some people......which is another reason they're so funny. Ya dig?


​


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And hopefully no neighbor breaking in just to take pics of your grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the guy personally.he can get carried away sometimes but at least he grows. I see alot of people slumming around in these threads that dont even grow. I just took note of people that complain about the drama but it's never ending with the closet drama queens with the slick remarks daily. To each there own I guess


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I like the guy personally.he can get carried away sometimes but at least he grows. I see alot of people slumming around in these threads that dont even grow. I just took note of people that complain about the drama but it's never ending with the closet drama queens with the slick remarks daily. To each there own I guess


I'm not in a position to judge anyone.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I like the guy personally.


Surprise, surprise !


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> And hopefully no neighbor breaking in just to take pics of your grow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked over the last couple of pages and it looks like pics and a lot joking around. I didn't see any digs thrown at anyone's skills until this page. But at this point its kinda predictable. Lots of misdirection and deflection mixed in with personal insults and homophobic projections. 

I still like it here though and always appreciate sarcasm and biting wit. 
Its a lost art


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

at least when the Gypsy feuds were goin on at icmag, someone let out some Dutchgrown muff pics, how bout it? LMFAO She was a true mother earth muff hippie chick!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> at least when the Gypsy feuds were goin on at icmag, someone let out some Dutchgrown muff pics, how bout it? LMFAO


You first


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You first


hey hey Im not in the feud, Im just observing, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> hey hey Im not in the feud, Im just observing, lol


Who's feuding? 
I'm requesting you go first.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Who's feuding?
> I'm requesting you go first.


lol, last call, time for me to hit the door. lolol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, last call, time for me to hit the door. lolol


LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Who's feuding?
> I'm requesting you go first.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> He's a fragile man-child.Tang and Amos have really done a number on the guy.he has come completely unglued


I thought he had Amos on ignore ?
He replied to him in another thread maybe he hasn't...I dunno..
It's almost time for another dog pic ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I like the guy personally.he can get carried away sometimes but at least he grows. I see alot of people slumming around in these threads that dont even grow. I just took note of people that complain about the drama but it's never ending with the closet drama queens with the slick remarks daily. To each there own I guess


I just gonna post this pic here to prove I grow.....
Trial hibernate early flower during veg season...Walmart light dep u could say...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I just gonna post this pic here to prove I grow.....
> Trial hibernate early flower during veg season...Walmart light dep u could say...
> View attachment 4236420


Might wanna get after them thrips. Check under the leaves.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> ..
> It's almost time for another dog pic ....


see him? right behind Carla.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> see him? right behind Carla.View attachment 4236459


Lol classic
I wont let my dogs near my plants the youngest one thinks she was born to eat any kind of potted plants lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Might wanna get after them thrips. Check under the leaves.


I check under the leaves every day pulled a green leaf eating worm of the underside yesterday ...
We or rather I dont get thrips in my area.
We battle two spotted spider mites,greenhouse whitefly,aphids (mostly on chilli plants)


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol classic
> I wont let my dogs near my plants the youngest one thinks she was born to eat any kind of potted plants lol


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4236494


hmm...
Dog bud


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I check under the leaves every day pulled a green leaf eating worm of the underside yesterday ...
> We or rather I dont get thrips in my area.
> We battle two spotted spider mites,greenhouse whitefly,aphids (mostly on chilli plants)


Could be mites, but it really does look like thrip damage on some of the leaves. 
If you look with at least 20X magnification, you'll see black specks on the undersides of the leaves if you've got thrips -- it's their feces. 
You may see the actual thrips there too, or in the crotches when leaves and secondary stems intersect the main stem. 
If you use spinosad, mix a fresh batch every time because it loses effectiveness after 24 hours.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2018)

godboss said:


> _If you all know who he is then you you *the dank *that he brings to the table.
> 
> Wtf is the "dank"?_


Am I the only one who sees the fucking typo? “you you”

Good gravy.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4236196


My high school band teacher played bass on that recording. He also got busted embezzling school funds right after I left school. His son is a meathead tool. Small town true stories.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Am I the only one who sees the fucking typo? “you you”
> View attachment 4236523
> Good gravy, since 2014? Lulz.




King’s stammering, or in this case godboss’ stammering


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> King’s stammering, or in this case godboss’ stammering


I guess I am the weird one. The typo, it burnssss usss, precious.

I like to keep *the dank* away from my dining table, personally. I have a lot of silica packs around the house to keep the dankness out, generally.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4236494


Even has the guilty look. Either that or..." You're not putting ME in trim jail, want me to twist one up?"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I guess I am the weird one. The typo, it burnssss usss, precious.
> 
> I like to keep *the dank* away from my dining table, personally. I have a lot of silica packs around the house to keep the dankness out, generally.


Highly recommended:





https://www.walmart.com/ip/DampRid-Hi-Capacity-Moisture-Absorber-Fragrance-Free-4-Lb/16627481


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Highly recommended:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1, that stuff is magic for problems of true dankness, like post-flood basements or the entire southeast. The air here is actually quite dry, I just have a thing about moisture control.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried "smart plugs"? 
I need new timers for my 240V outlet and these look sweet. 
---
*Smart Plug Wifi Outlets - 16A Home Electrical Timer Outlet with Energy Monitoring - Dual Sockets Can Work Individually or in Groups - Compatible with Amazon Alexa and IFTTT Google Home - No Hub Requie *
https://www.amazon.com/Smart-Plug-Wifi-Outlets-Individually/dp/B07C2VW9KW/ref=asc_df_B07C2VW9KW/?tag=bingshoppinga-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid={creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4583726540644629&psc=1


----------



## godboss (Nov 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Am I the only one who sees the fucking typo? “you you”
> View attachment 4236523
> Good gravy.


The "you you" was too obvious..I thought it was a lingo dealio..I still have no idea what a dank is..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 20, 2018)

godboss said:


> ..I still have no idea what a dank is..





CoB_nUt said:


> euphemism for potent weed.


 .....


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 20, 2018)

Smart outlets rock.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 20, 2018)

Full Moon Fever


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 20, 2018)

Blake_n_Concentrates said:


> How's the potency?


I haven't smoked it yet but my boys tell me its very strong, has a head high right off the bat which then gives way to a nice relaxing body high. I think body high will be even stronger as it cures and thc breaks down. I also only went 65 days they really should have gone a lil longer, I think 75 would have been the perfect time.


----------



## Igneref (Nov 20, 2018)

Hi does anyone have any info on the Copper Chem or Polar Bear OG crosses? My friend gave me a pack of Lemon G x Copper Chem and Lemon G x PBOG so I'm curious.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

Lost 4 OBS to PM. 
Totally my fault for having low temps and insufficient airflow -- now fixed. 

Buuuuut the other two strains were not affected, so it would seem OBS is a bit more susceptible. 

Just an FYI...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lost 4 OBS to PM.
> Totally my fault for having low temps and insufficient airflow -- now fixed.
> 
> Buuuuut the other two strains were not affected, so it would seem OBS is a bit more susceptible.
> ...


Well that stinks. Did you lose all of your OBS and what stage were they in?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well that stinks. Did you lose all of your OBS and what stage were they in?


They are still in early veg and were recently repotted from peats to pints.
Still got six left. Hopefully I'll get a few girls. 

The infected plants weren't as vigorous as the others, and a quick root check showed zero new growth. 
It's probably a good thing that I got rid of em. 
Ain't got time for wimpy plants...


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 21, 2018)

Good morning beautiful Greenpoint people.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 21, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Good morning beautiful Greenpoint people.
> 
> View attachment 4236759


Beautiful greenpoint people?? You must have the wrong thread.. Nothing but degenerates here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Beautiful greenpoint people?? You must have the wrong thread.. Nothing but degenerates here


Unwashed and unshaven.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Unwashed and unshaven.



Is that where the cheeeez is coming from?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Beautiful greenpoint people?? You must have the wrong thread.. Nothing but degenerates here


No, that guy supposedly left....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

lol


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 21, 2018)

Wishing all a very Happy Thanksgiving with your friends and family. 

Oh yeah, easy on the spice, heavy on the herbs.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 21, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Wishing all a very Happy Thanksgiving with your friends and family.
> 
> Oh yeah, easy on the spice, heavy on the herbs.
> 
> ...


hahahaha!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Wishing all a very Happy Thanksgiving with your friends and family.
> 
> Oh yeah, easy on the spice, heavy on the herbs.
> 
> ...


 Genius!!!!!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Genius!!!!!



Full disclosure - I didn’t make it. lol. 
Still super cool though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Full disclosure - I didn’t make it. lol.
> Still super cool though.


Ahhh damn. And here I was thinking when I saw the post...." that dude truly lives by his moniker". Thanks kill joy! j/k. It is genius tho! It even looks practical,smokeable.


----------



## doctordetroit (Nov 21, 2018)

Got the gear time to go fishing


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ahhh damn. And here I was thinking when I saw the post...." that dude truly lives by his moniker". Thanks kill joy! j/k. It is genius tho! It even looks practical,smokeable.


lol. 

I do wish I could make a beautiful, precious, little baby turkey doobie.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ahhh damn. And here I was thinking when I saw the post...." that dude truly lives by his moniker". Thanks kill joy! j/k. It is genius tho! It even looks practical,smokeable.


Whoa, that thing is not practical at all. Ever had someone try to roll one of those tulip joints? F*cking garbage trying to smoke one of those gets so harsh near the end cuz its the fattest hottest part.

It does get mad props for originality though.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

Gotcha, lol. I literally meant it LOOKS practical aesthetically. I know it would be a disater trying to fire it up. Talking about pregnant!!! it would fall apart if you ever got to the belly. See, now you have me actually envisioning trying to dissect the practicality of it. I didn't want to go there.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 21, 2018)

Texas Butter day 37

Got a random charge to my card somewhere in Kansas, I’m in aus, cancelled my card straight away, No Black Friday deals for me, only used my card for greenpoint


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas Butter day 37View attachment 4236949
> 
> Got a random charge to my card somewhere in Kansas, I’m in aus, cancelled my card straight away, No Black Friday deals for me, only used my card for greenpoint


Pay-o-fuck strikes again!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pay-o-fuck strikes again!


Yep they tested my card with a 5 dollar withdrawal, got notified and cancelled straight away, so happy my bank app has notifications


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pay-o-fuck strikes again!






Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas Butter day 37View attachment 4236949
> 
> Got a random charge to my card somewhere in Kansas, I’m in aus, cancelled my card straight away, No Black Friday deals for me, *only used my card for greenpoint*


Same here.. I'll say it again.. I was cool with GPS even with all the other issues, until he said that was just the risk you take..

 to payofix and GPS for using them and his response

Nice pics btw


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Same here.. I'll say it again.. I was cool with GPS even with all the other issues, until he said that was just the risk you take..
> 
> to payofix and GPS for using them and his response
> 
> Nice pics btw


Cheers, yeah I guess it’s risky too buy seeds with cc, but you would think this stuff could of been fixed by now, fuckin hackers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cheers, yeah I guess it’s risky too buy seeds with cc, but you would think this stuff could of been fixed by now, fuckin hackers


The hackers are one thing. A successful American company knowingly using the compromised processor just to garnish a buck is the shitty part. 

I understand why Gu continues to use payofix, he just wants all the sells he can get, credit card sells are probably over 70% of his sells or higher. 

I simply don't condone that shit though. We create the world in which we live and I'm trying to help make my piece of the world positive.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

On the bright side, it's easy to get 20% off by using the discount code 'rollitup' and paying with cash. 
Today I could have gotten snake oil out the door for $20 but decided to pass. 
Got too many fucking beans...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Yep they tested my card with a 5 dollar withdrawal, got notified and cancelled straight away, so happy my bank app has notifications


My bank actually rang me when the thieving bastards tried to swipe my card for $235....


----------



## 2easy (Nov 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My bank actually rang me when the thieving bastards tried to swipe my card for $235....


Yeah my bank blocked it as well


----------



## 3AM (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas Butter day 37View attachment 4236949
> 
> Got a random charge to my card somewhere in Kansas, I’m in aus, cancelled my card straight away, No Black Friday deals for me, only used my card for greenpoint


I have that same pheno and can't wait until she's done. And, yup, got some random ass charges from Texas. How in the hell have we all been ripped off by the credit card company and it still not been addressed?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

It has been addressed. Gu said something to the effect of... that's the risk you take for buying drugs with a cc.....


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 21, 2018)

3AM said:


> I have that same pheno and can't wait until she's done. And, yup, got some random ass charges from Texas. How in the hell have we all been ripped off by the credit card company and it still not been addressed?


How good does she look, smells like candies banana and grease, looks to like it’s gonna have some big colas too


----------



## 3AM (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> How good does she look, smells like candies banana and grease, looks to like it’s gonna have some big colas too


Mine is just the one decent cola and some popcorn and the smell is heavy on the chem with a little banana coming through. Going to yield shit, but I have myself to blame. I basically wrote off all my GP plants and ignored them before I tossed them into flower and kinda let them do their thing.

Surprisingly, Bodega Bubblegum is impressing me the most. That thing is vigorous as hell and kept chugging along no matter how much I ignored it. Has some nice colors coming through and the taste and smell is definitely on the bubblegum side.


----------



## 3AM (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> It has been addressed. Gu said something to the effect of... that's the risk you take for buying drugs with a cc.....


That's what I like to refer to as fuckery. That's some Grade A fuckery right there. Good thing I used what little brains I have left and purchased with a card I never deposit money onto.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 21, 2018)

3AM said:


> That's what I like to refer to as fuckery. That's some Grade A fuckery right there. Good thing I used what little brains I have left and purchased with a card I never deposit money onto.


A man of my own tongue.. I believe I used the same words


----------



## 3AM (Nov 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> A man of my own tongue.. I believe I used the same words


It's so underutilized. It just cuts right to the heart of the bullshit, ya know?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

3AM said:


> That's what I like to refer to as fuckery. That's some Grade A fuckery right there. Good thing I used what little brains I have left and purchased with a card I never deposit money onto.


I read it in another thread a couple weeks back. It turned me off and moved my gps packs to the back. That is until I found JP. As a matter of fact, I'll be soaking some this weekend.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I read it in another thread a couple weeks back. It turned me off and moved my gps packs to the back. That is until I found JP. As a matter of fact, I'll be soaking some this weekend.


 Gu needs to "restock" that one pronto.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 21, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gu needs to "restock" that one pronto.


I've heard it won't be restocked until the new year. Luckily a good dude from here traded me a pack.


----------



## 2001x (Nov 21, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas Butter day 37View attachment 4236949
> 
> Got a random charge to my card somewhere in Kansas, I’m in aus, cancelled my card straight away, No Black Friday deals for me, only used my card for greenpoint


@Gu, if there's one thing you need to address - it's this. Fix the damn payment processor - you are knowingly screwing your customers when there is clearly an issue with your current payment processor. Clearly someone here is compromised or is selling cc info.

I've defended you enough here regarding the other bullshit but this is something that needs addressing immediately. This is not one you can hope to brush under the rug when the company you use is widely known as shady and a large number of people are clearly experiencing unauthorized transactions.

Address it.

Edit: My posts need mod approval? Wow ok.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I read it in another thread a couple weeks back. It turned me off and moved my gps packs to the back. That is until I found JP. As a matter of fact, I'll be soaking some this weekend.


meh.. Its not that you cant find good shit in the packs.. its that we bought them from a fella with suspect ass character. Im not mad at anybody for buying Greenpoint "I got 'em cheap" Seeds.. I'd just personally rather support people with a little better... ethics. To each their own though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> meh.. Its not that you cant find good shit in the packs.. its that we bought them from a fella with suspect ass character. Im not mad at anybody for buying Greenpoint "I got 'em cheap" Seeds.. I'd just personally rather support people with a little better... ethics. To each their own though


When a strain is recommended by people you know and the price is right, it's hard to resist.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## TWest65 (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When a strain is recommended by people you know and the price is right, it's hard to resist.


It's a little easier to resist when the sellers a weasel.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 22, 2018)

Cc fraud happens with every merchant, u just don’t realizw how common it is... I worked for a financial institution and literally every single day I took 4 or 6 calls of cc fraud, it’s no biggie it happens that’s why there are protections in place.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Cc fraud happens with every merchant, u just don’t realizw how common it is... I worked for a financial institution and literally every single day I took 4 or 6 calls of cc fraud, it’s no biggie it happens that’s why there are protections in place.


Are you fucking kidding me? You worked for a financial institution with how many members? Tens of thousands at a minimum? Likely much more than that. At that scale, 4 - 6 cases of fraud is minimal. A large percentage of those claims likely had nothing to do with issues with a cc processor, and more likely had to do with old fashioned stolen cards or scams. CC processors are very heavily regulated in the US. 

This is a thread with a few dozen regular posters. And of those, there’s maybe a dozen cases of fraudulent charges. That rate is staggeringly high. Way beyond what you might consider “no biggie”.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 22, 2018)

Haven't really hated on Gu, but that's pretty lazy to offer a CC where 95% of customers have issues. I did and they couldn't process my payment cause I was running a VPN. I troubleshooted with them and couldn't get it through. Thank god....but, a week later I had a random charge and cancelled the card. This was in the very beginning. You're putting your customers personal info at risk by not taking away that option. Easy to flag that activity

Until shit gets fixed, please remove the credit card option. Bad business move and bad karma.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

GU you need to put a note on site, when some1 clicks CC payment it pops up saying " payment handled by 3rd party foreign transaction. We suggest using a prepaid visa. "

Only because it seems many people are to stupid to do that when buying illegal seeds.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> meh.. Its not that you cant find good shit in the packs.. its that we bought them from a fella with suspect ass character. Im not mad at anybody for buying Greenpoint "I got 'em cheap" Seeds.. I'd just personally rather support people with a little better... ethics. To each their own though


Indeed. And yes, there appears to be some fire in the packs. I no longer support the dude's business, haven't since the S1 fiasco.
I've never mentioned it, I too incurred fraudulent charges from payofix, kinda ironic that the beans I bought were the S1's! Double whammy!  Bank took care of it,didn't effect my pockets. Got replacement packs.  Yet, my nuggets are still being held political prisoner!!!
So yea, I don't fuck with GPS. What I've experienced with them has already been posted by many members that have had it happen to them. You being one of them. I just simply like(d) post that state how I felt or agreed with in respect to his shit business practices.It was my first time buying beans from an actual seedbank/breeder? Heh...
I will get my moneys worth by watching this trainwreck of a thread about it tho.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? You worked for a financial institution with how many members? Tens of thousands at a minimum? Likely much more than that. At that scale, 4 - 6 cases of fraud is minimal. A large percentage of those claims likely had nothing to do with issues with a cc processor, and more likely had to do with old fashioned stolen cards or scams. CC processors are very heavily regulated in the US.
> 
> This is a thread with a few dozen regular posters. And of those, there’s maybe a dozen cases of fraudulent charges. That rate is staggeringly high. Way beyond what you might consider “no biggie”.


I’ve never had my cc stolen from pay o fix so it can’t be to high of a rate and u can’t tell me about my experiences u have no idea you’re just talking out your ass and making assumptions. You didn’t work there I did and I have first hand knowledge and experience on stuff like that. I’m one person and I said I dealt with that many cases a day not the institution as a whole.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 22, 2018)

The heisen cult is still fired up I see.... people who are actually growing GPS plants are posting pics and results in other threads because this has just become a troll thread. If u have complaints cool you’re entitled to voice them but move on after and let the people who want to see GPS related plant updates use the thread for what it was intended for .....


----------



## kds710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The heisen cult is still fired up I see.... people who are actually growing GPS plants are posting pics and results in other threads because this has just become a troll thread. If u have complaints cool you’re entitled to voice them but move on after and let the people who want to see GPS related plant updates use the thread for what it was intended for .....


This is a perfect example of why Gu gets away with shady buisness practices like putting cc sales ahead of customer saftey. Plenty of people willing to bury their heads in the sand instead of holding him accountable.

There is a reason Gu cherry picks what he responds to in this thread, pay attention and you will see that he refuses to address the nugget theft and cc fraud in any meaningful way. Those issues impact his income and It's a win for him, not his customers.

If he handled these issues like a professional, people would not be dogging him for the same issues over and over again for months.

I agree that it would be great if these issues were not detracting from the plant pics, but I don't see that changing until he addresses these problems.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

kds710 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


You too. 

My oldest boy got an 8pt buck late yesterday. Hopefully my youngest will get lucky today and tag one.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You too.
> 
> My oldest boy got an 8pt buck late yesterday. Hopefully my youngest will get lucky today and tag one.


 'atta boy! Enjoy your day Tang. It's cold as fuck here in New England!


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hopefully my youngest will get lucky today and tag one.


Brrrrrr!


----------



## coppershot (Nov 22, 2018)

The issue with cc fraud is real and it seems to be a more frequent occurrence with pay-o-fix.

However, it is everyones choice to pay how they wish and frankly everyone should do their own due dilligence. A simple search of GPS would reveal that there are legitimate concerns. Could Gu post a disclaimer? sure...

I have bought several packs and placed several orders on my CC without and fraud, Issue and it is my only method of payment i would consider. I have bought other things online unrelated to cannabis and had fraud.... i have mailed a money order to what was a reputable seed vender and it mysteriously went missing, yet others have had success...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 22, 2018)

That'd be a huge critter out here in the West where folks I know who hunt only count one side of the rack. We get 'em roaming through the 'hood here all the time...but most are 1-3 year old does. However...go south one valley and you'll see ample males w/racks. Set the game camera up on my plants and never saw any two-legged varmits...but did see lots of deer....as well as bear/mountain lion/raccoon walk by and take a sniff. No late night garden checks for this guy. We got "patrol" on it. That 3 ft tall bear would fuck up a ripper but good...LOL.

Lucked out. Got taken on the S-1's.... but the scammers never hit my CC after that. Like some here have said...my bank is all over that shit and my credit is impeccable...so I never feel it if they hit my card other than the hassle of replacement/etc. With killer credit..I can also reverse charges in an instant with one call and leave sheisters hanging hard. Fuckers.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> Brrrrrr!


I know, right.



kds710 said:


> 'atta boy! Enjoy your day Tang. It's cold as fuck here in New England!


It is _so_ cold out there today. And yeah...he's proud. They guesstimating around 200lbs. Not bad and it all helps fill the freezer.

No moose for us this yr though. My boys cant hunt with me or their uncles on tribal land and neither were drawn for moose tags. But I have other family members that have plenty to share.



Stiickygreen said:


> That'd be a huge critter out here in the West where folks I know who hunt only count one side of the rack. We get 'em roaming through the 'hood here all the time...but most are 1-3 year old does. However...go south one valley and you'll see ample males w/racks. Set the game camera up on my plants and never saw any two-legged varmits...but did see lots of derr....as well as bear/mountain lion/raccoon walk by and take a sniff. No late night garden checks for this guy. We got "patrol" on it. That 3 ft tall bear would fuck up a ripper but good...LOL.


That's what its like in town. Lots of yearlings and does with little ones. We did have a little spike horn that was the life of the party. That little dude was straight full of it and it was funny as shit to watch him buck and play.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The heisen cult is still fired up I see.... people who are actually growing GPS plants are posting pics and results in other threads because this has just become a troll thread. If u have complaints cool you’re entitled to voice them but move on after and let the people who want to see GPS related plant updates use the thread for what it was intended for .....


.. have a good thanksgiving everyone


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. have a good thanksgiving everyone




Man, I like all you guys and Gu and his poor business decisions are just not worth fighting over and they're not worth dividing over either. Everything that's happened is bad enough.
We all have real life problems to deal with so why let this come between members when we all just want to grow good weed. There are no new growers here that need their hand held. If they have an internet connection and are old enough to grow, they're old enough to do their due diligence.

Edited my run-on sentence. I need to proof reed more when I'm torched like this.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. have a good thanksgiving everyone


I was guessing that's the emoji for helping someone stuff the turkey? The little finger goes up the turkeys....well you know...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> I was guessing that's the emoji for helping someone stuff the turkey? The little finger goes up the turkeys....well you know...


Must be a damn little turkey, lol.
I've been elbow deep all morning


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Must be a damn little turkey, lol.
> I've been elbow deep all morning


Also the emoji for nose picking assistance and help with getting something out of the bottom of one of those long thin jars.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

I read a hysterical thread in TnT last night about a bad date gone awry. 
I don't want to spoil it for anyone that decides to read but it ended with someone losing their middle finger. 
I'm still not sure if its a genuine post or a genuine "cool story, bro"
Funny none the less


----------



## nc208 (Nov 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> The heisen cult is still fired up I see.... people who are actually growing GPS plants are posting pics and results in other threads because this has just become a troll thread. If u have complaints cool you’re entitled to voice them but move on after and let the people who want to see GPS related plant updates use the thread for what it was intended for .....


Can you not see the irony in you complaining about trolls and drama by you starting out your sentence by calling them out?? If you dont bring up their names maybe they will stop posting in here? And I have an issue with some of the points, does that make me a heisen cult follower even though I dont know or have ever talked to the guy?

Fuck this thread used to be funny but now it's a bad accident that people cant stop but stare at. Theres so much hate and shit slinging I swear some of y'all be smoking pcp and meth by the responses I see flying.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Can you not see the irony in you complaining about trolls and drama by you starting out your sentence by calling them out?? If you dont bring up their names maybe they will stop posting in here? And I have an issue with some of the points, does that make me a heisen cult follower even though I dont know or have ever talked to the guy?
> 
> Fuck this thread used to be funny but now it's a bad accident that people cant stop but stare at. Theres so much hate and shit slinging I swear some of y'all be smoking pcp and meth by the responses I see flying.


----------



## natureboygrower (Nov 22, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Can you not see the irony in you complaining about trolls and drama by you starting out your sentence by calling them out?? If you dont bring up their names maybe they will stop posting in here? And I have an issue with some of the points, does that make me a heisen cult follower even though I dont know or have ever talked to the guy?
> 
> Fuck this thread used to be funny but now it's a bad accident that people cant stop but stare at. Theres so much hate and shit slinging I swear some of y'all be smoking pcp and meth by the responses I see flying.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I read a hysterical thread in TnT last night about a bad date gone awry.
> I don't want to spoil it for anyone that decides to read but it ended with someone losing their middle finger.
> I'm still not sure if its a genuine post or a genuine "cool story, bro"
> Funny none the less


I know someone who got shot in the face on the first date with his future wife. (Lost an eye)


----------



## Senokai (Nov 22, 2018)

Some pics of a Hibernate I have in the works. Terp profile isn't very loud at the moment. Just a wee tad of Stardawg coming through. Short/Bushy and fairly fast to flower. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I know someone who got shot in the face on the first date with his future wife. (Lost an eye)


Holy shit.
So they got hitched and still together? 
That's quite a story for the grandkids


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2018)

Speaking of PCP & losing an eye while arguing with a girlfriend...........
In the summer of 1991, Bushwick Bill shot himself in the eye during an argument with his girlfriend, losing an eye; he refers to this incident and his intoxication on Everclear grain alcohol in his rap "Ever So Clear". He was also high on PCP.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Holy shit.
> So they got hitched and still together?
> That's quite a story for the grandkids


They got hitched and stayed married for ~20 years, now divorced. 

And his second wife died of a heart attack this year. 

Poor guy just can't catch a break in the game of love...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Some pics of a Hibernate I have in the works. Terp profile isn't very loud at the moment. Just a wee tad of Stardawg coming through. Short/Bushy and fairly fast to flower. Happy Thanksgiving!View attachment 4237249 View attachment 4237250 View attachment 4237251 View attachment 4237249 View attachment 4237250 View attachment 4237251


Hibernate is on my list for the next round. 
Got two packs ready to go.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

natureboygrower said:


> View attachment 4237241


Worst actor in hollywood.

Although Mark Wahlberg is right there with him...


----------



## nc208 (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Worst actor in hollywood.
> 
> Although Mark Wahlberg is right there with him...


I dunno man, he's still making movies and about to cross a 40 year career. Sure they can't all be oscar worthy performances like Bangkok Dangerous, or Ghost riders cutting edge special effects but hey Pobodys Nerfect. Guy does have a Best Actor in a leading role Oscar and 6 Razzies, who else has a record that great? Certainly not Markey Mark


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

at least 3 out of 5 of my Sundance kids have hermed. Pretty bummed about this. Has really set me back


----------



## nc208 (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> at least 3 out of 5 of my Sundance kids have hermed. Pretty bummed about this. Has really set me back


Shitty, environmental you think?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Worst actor in hollywood.


 


nc208 said:


> I dunno man, he's still making movies and about to cross a 40 year career.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 22, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Speaking of PCP & losing an eye while arguing with a girlfriend...........
> In the summer of 1991, Bushwick Bill shot himself in the eye during an argument with his girlfriend, losing an eye; he refers to this incident and his intoxication on Everclear grain alcohol in his rap "Ever So Clear". He was also high on PCP.
> View attachment 4237257


History!!!


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 22, 2018)

JELLY PIE
IN STOCK FOR *BLACK FRIDAY*


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 22, 2018)

Smh. Even the drop dates be wrong. Blah.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Shitty, environmental you think?


definitely not environmental ive everything dialled in. ive seen a few people complain of herms with SK


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> definitely not environmental ive everything dialled in. ive seen a few people complain of herms with SK


Sorry to hear that, was it a full on hermaphrodite equal female and male parts, or was it throwing a mid flower nanner on the lowers?


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 22, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Some pics of a Hibernate I have in the works. Terp profile isn't very loud at the moment. Just a wee tad of Stardawg coming through. Short/Bushy and fairly fast to flower. Happy Thanksgiving!View attachment 4237249 View attachment 4237250 View attachment 4237251 View attachment 4237249 View attachment 4237250 View attachment 4237251


Let it stack!

That one looks good, just needs the time. Patience pays off.
The alien came out just enough late in both of the girls I ran. Still have some of that I smoke late night.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry to hear that, was it a full on hermaphrodite equal female and male parts, or was it throwing a mid flower nanner on the lowers?


thanks man. currently 5 weeks flowering and they are throwing nanners mostly on the lowers but a few on the tops. But definitely full on herm


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thanks man. currently 5 weeks flowering and they are throwing nanners mostly on the lowers but a few on the tops. But definitely full on herm


Well if you'd like to try something else just shoot me an email. Thanks for the report


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Well if you'd like to try something else just shoot me an email. Thanks for the report


sweet appreciate it dude


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

nc208 said:


> I dunno man, he's still making movies and about to cross a 40 year career. Sure they can't all be oscar worthy performances like Bangkok Dangerous, or Ghost riders cutting edge special effects but hey Pobodys Nerfect. Guy does have a Best Actor in a leading role Oscar and 6 Razzies, who else has a record that great? Certainly not Markey Mark


The only decent acting he's ever done was in Raising Arizona and Leaving Las Vegas. 
Two roles that were perfect fits for his personality. 

Kinda like Courtney Love playing a crack whore...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> thanks man. currently 5 weeks flowering and they are throwing nanners mostly on the lowers but a few on the tops. But definitely full on herm


Yikes! 
SK = Sundance Kid? 

I've got a pack of those and I hate early hermies. 
Nanners late aint a big deal, but herb with premature seeds goes straight to the butter bin.
--edit-- 
Oops... should have read the older posts. Definitely sundance kid.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Turkey Day! Made batards to go with our dinner.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes!
> SK = Sundance Kid?
> 
> I've got a pack of those and I hate early hermies.
> ...



Yeah man Sundance Kid was really looking forward to running a Sunset strain  Ah well shit happens time to move on


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> Yeah man Sundance Kid was really looking forward to running a Sunset strain  Ah well shit happens time to move on


I feel your pain bro. 

I'm rough on my girls and they need to be able to handle a little stress without sprouting balls. 
Hardy strains are definitely preferred.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Happy Turkey Day! Made batards to go with our dinner.View attachment 4237299View attachment 4237302 View attachment 4237303


Nice!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 22, 2018)

Happy Thanksgiving, fuckers!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2018)

And bkack bottom pie.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> JELLY PIE
> IN STOCK FOR *BLACK FRIDAY*


@Opie1971 
@ganga gurl420 here ya go!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice!
> View attachment 4237316


Makes me think of the Richard Scary children’s book with the baker in it.


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Sorry to hear that, was it a full on hermaphrodite equal female and male parts, or was it throwing a mid flower nanner on the lowers?


My two girls did it mid-flower.

Pulled maybe ten, didn't see any more after that.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

2001x said:


> @Gu, if there's one thing you need to address - it's this. Fix the damn payment processor - you are knowingly screwing your customers when there is clearly an issue with your current payment processor. Clearly someone here is compromised or is selling cc info.
> 
> I've defended you enough here regarding the other bullshit but this is something that needs addressing immediately. This is not one you can hope to brush under the rug when the company you use is widely known as shady and a large number of people are clearly experiencing unauthorized transactions.
> 
> ...


I havnt brought one pack once the pay o fix bullshit
Just saying 
No one here needs to tell me to do cash etc etc I'm in aust so for me the card is best option 
Fix it or lose me as a customer


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. have a good thanksgiving everyone


Back at ya 


blowincherrypie said:


> .. have a good thanksgiving everyone


U know how u could really stick it to GU leave the thread all together now that’s a great idea!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> This is a perfect example of why Gu gets away with shady buisness practices like putting cc sales ahead of customer saftey. Plenty of people willing to bury their heads in the sand instead of holding him accountable.
> 
> There is a reason Gu cherry picks what he responds to in this thread, pay attention and you will see that he refuses to address the nugget theft and cc fraud in any meaningful way. Those issues impact his income and It's a win for him, not his customers.
> 
> ...


I've nearly had enough of this fucken thread seriously....so different to what it was 8 months ago.
U miss 5 pages and sift thru to look at grows and don't find any cos it's the same bullshit over and over afuckengain
New word ^^^


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt brought one pack once the pay o fix bullshit
> Just saying
> No one here needs to tell me to do cash etc etc I'm in aust so for me the card is best option
> Fix it or lose me as a customer


There is no other option for CC. USA banks won't have anything to do with cannabis. So its foreign 3rd party or no CC at all.

How would you fix it I'm sure GU would love to hear it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt brought one pack once the pay o fix bullshit
> Just saying
> No one here needs to tell me to do cash etc etc I'm in aust so for me the card is best option
> Fix it or lose me as a customer


And before anyone says yes I have used a pre paid card etc etc but when ur in aust I may as well add $25 to extra costs ....which wouldn't be so bad if we still had free shipping


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> There is no other option for CC. USA banks won't have anything to do with cannabis. So its foreign 3rd party or no CC at all.
> 
> How would you fix it I'm sure GU would love to hear it.


How come gu hasnt addressed this publicly?
This would be the first time in 8 months on this thread I have been negative ...
To start with cancel the cc.
How many new ppl like me were sucked in to getting ripped when they didn't know the history.
I know banks in US wont deal with cannabis etc etc 
Pre paid disposable cards is good...but then there's added costs to that if ur overseas.
Cost to buy card...cost to have bank do transaction etc
Cost just as much to do all that as it does to pay for shipping...and a touch more .
That's my point...


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Must be a damn little turkey, lol.
> I've been elbow deep all morning


That's not a nice thing to do to your husband


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2018)

Let your wallet do the talking. Too many good spots out there to buy seeds from to just "settle" for subpar standards.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

That's the thing hydro I buy from about 5 sellers and gu was and can still be special...just gotta tweak a few things.
I'd wear the pre paid charges with a smile if it was free shipping.
It doesn't cost $14 usd postage to australia for one or two packs of beans.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How come gu hasnt addressed this publicly?
> This would be the first time in 8 months on this thread I have been negative ...
> To start with cancel the cc.
> How many new ppl like me were sucked in to getting ripped when they didn't know the history.
> ...


Well theres 2 options..
1 is Cash or MO like I did for years ordering from UK
2 is order from UK with CC


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well theres 2 options..
> 1 is Cash or MO like I did for years ordering from UK
> 2 is order from UK with CC


Money order is prob next thing to look at for me
Enough of my whinge have a gd Thanksgiving everyone.
At risk of sounding dumb why is it referred to as black Friday ...I need to get my reason out of my head I was thinking cornfields


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Money order is prob next thing to look at for me
> Enough of my whinge have a gd Thanksgiving everyone.
> At risk of sounding dumb why is it referred to as black Friday ...I need to get my reason out of my head I was thinking cornfields


because we are racists foks over here


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Money order is prob next thing to look at for me
> Enough of my whinge have a gd Thanksgiving everyone.
> At risk of sounding dumb why is it referred to as black Friday ...I need to get my reason out of my head I was thinking cornfields


*Black Friday* is the day when retailers finally begin to turn a profit for the year. In accounting terms, operating at a loss (losing money) is called being “in the red" because accountants traditionally used red ink to show negative amounts (losses).


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 22, 2018)

I had someone ask me about "Blacks" friday last year lmao. I had to fill em in with the above correct info.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> There is no other option for CC. USA banks won't have anything to do with cannabis. So its foreign 3rd party or no CC at all.
> 
> How would you fix it I'm sure GU would love to hear it.


It's been a while, but I've used a credit card on a few occasions for seed purchases, never had a problem. 
GLO
OES
SHN
Neptune 
Ace
and GPS, before he lost his original card processor.
I dont know much about cyber crime or security. I'm not sure if it makes a difference, but I never purchase items online while connected to WiFi.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's been a while, but I've used a credit card on a few occasions for seed purchases, never had a problem.
> GLO
> OES
> SHN
> ...


Not sure who they use but this is from SHN


> *Additionally, our credit card processor is off-shore (non USA)


I think they all run the same CC fraud risk. I never use my debit/CC only prepaid visa or cash/mo


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 22, 2018)

@Gu~ is there going to be any Bison Breath available on Black Friday?
Ill definitely buy a Motorbreath x Stardawg cross.
Sounds like a killer cross.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's been a while, but I've used a credit card on a few occasions for seed purchases, never had a problem.
> GLO
> OES
> SHN
> ...


SHN used to use payofix. They don’t anymore. I’m not sure how they handle their CC processing. There are domestic seed banks that use domestic processors, but I think they use another business account to handle the transactions. 

As far as WiFi being secure, as long as the website is served over HTTPS and the administrative access to the router is secure, there’s no issue doing transactions even over public WiFi hotspot. All data being transmitted and received is encrypted. These days it’s so easy getting HTTPS set up, every site handling user data should have it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> That's not a nice thing to do to your husband


You should see what I do when he passes out with his boots on....


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> SHN used to use payofix. They don’t anymore. I’m not sure how they handle their CC processing. There are domestic seed banks that use domestic processors, but I think they use another business account to handle the transactions.
> 
> As far as WiFi being secure, as long as the website is served over HTTPS and the administrative access to the router is secure, there’s no issue doing transactions even over public WiFi hotspot. All data being transmitted and received is encrypted. These days it’s so easy getting HTTPS set up, every site handling user data should have it.


Well according to SHN site they use a offshore non-usa processor I quoted it right off their site in my last post.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm no expert by any means, but can't you just make an account with a usa processor using any company name like a coffee bean or manure express.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 22, 2018)

happy yanksgiving to all your americans.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 22, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm no expert by any means, but can't you just make an account with a usa processor using any company name like a coffee bean or manure express.


SHN used to use payofix, but stopped a couple months ago. They didn’t have it for a while and only recently got a new CC processor. So it’s not payofix anymore as far as I know. They claim they didn’t switch for customer data issues, but I’m skeptical. 

I’m no expert either, but setting up for CC transactions means having a merchant account. Getting authorized requires an in depth look of the business model, finances, and credit history. It’s not easy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You should see what I do when he passes out with his boots on....View attachment 4237373


My wife is always trying to get me back cos I'm always getting her good....the one day she got me tho I passed out drunk snoring my head off and she slipped one of those "woman" things in my jocks 
When i woke up i went to the toilet and fuck me did I scream


----------



## boybelue (Nov 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You too.
> 
> My oldest boy got an 8pt buck late yesterday. Hopefully my youngest will get lucky today and tag one.


My buddy got an 8 pt this morning, their pretty thick down here. I average about one a year! Lol with my car! Dammit! I've got to the point now if i see one i just stand on the brakes cause there's always another one right behind it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 22, 2018)

Damn, everyone is having a sale tomorrow.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 22, 2018)

Poyofix problem solved.. @Gu~ your welcome.

https://www.canpaydebit.com


----------



## boybelue (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> And before anyone says yes I have used a pre paid card etc etc but when ur in aust I may as well add $25 to extra costs ....which wouldn't be so bad if we still had free shipping


Thats seems excessive , even for prepaid. Why so much?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats seems excessive , even for prepaid. Why so much?


6 bucks to buy the card then even u do a purchase the bank takes a fee...pretty poor isn't it


----------



## boybelue (Nov 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> 6 bucks to buy the card then even u do a purchase the bank takes a fee...pretty poor isn't it



Pd 3.95 to purchase mine and same everytime I load it and $0.50 per purchase/transaction.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 22, 2018)

Code "Rolitup" and "ICMAG" will stack but you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> already took care of it for tonight! Solution found!


Gd to hear mate have a cracked weekend


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> already took care of it for tonight! Solution found!


Good to hear .
Hope it works out for you .


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Code "Rolitup" and "ICMAG" will stack but you didn't hear it from me.


 when does the sale finish?


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 23, 2018)

There is a timer on the site. Mine says 18 ish hours.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Everyone has a sale today. I have plenty of GPS gear, so I will probably go with "Scarlet Johanson" from Honest genetics. gear
> Sorry Gu, gonna wait till you get the rest of your line out, then I will be back.
> I am well satisfied with the strains I have grown of yours, just checking out some other growers.


Seed market is flooded right now with tons of the same shit ,everything is dosi or some type of cookie cross, zskittles and purple punch, like 10 strains make up 90% of current offerings.

It's getting a little bit stale for me to be honest.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 23, 2018)

LOL. I hear ya. A lot like...OK...just like the "Kushes" and the "Og's". I'm lemon'd out....yet the other day I heard someone say that things are trending in that direction? Say what? Please...no.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 23, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Seed market is flooded right now with tons of the same shit ,everything is dosi or some type of cookie cross, zskittles and purple punch, like 10 strains make up 90% of current offerings.
> 
> It's getting a little bit stale for me to be honest.


 It is true. Hype train everywhere. I’m probably going back to the Bodhi well for a bit. He’s got so much gear I’d like to run. 

2 more days on my cackleberry and deputy run. The good news is cackleberry finally got some cherry lemonade smells over the chemical glass cleaner. Very very stoked on that. 

The bad is my deputy #2 pheno is throwing very late nanners. I’ve plucked 5. I don’t think they will affect anything. They don’t even seem to have pollen and have been easy to spot. The other 2 I have haven’t been affected so it’s not stress. More than likely plant / pheno dependent. These deputy are pretty hardcore chem and burnt rubber. It’s good to get a more stardawg leaner for me, I haven’t gotten any yet oddly enough.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 23, 2018)

You push the plant late and it will throw some "nanners" .
That's how Soma used to create his fem seeds.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 23, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 36


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You push the plant late and it will throw some "nanners" .
> That's how Soma used to create his fem seeds.


Personally wouldn't use any female that hermied without chemical manipulation. Offspring will lean towards being hermie. A female that is almost impossible to reverse will be more stable.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 23, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Personally wouldn't use any female that hermied without chemical manipulation. Offspring will lean towards being hermie. A female that is almost impossible to reverse will be more stable.


I have 1 of Somas(Somango) and a GHS (King Kush) that hermi a very small amount, but it hasn't gotten worse over the years either. So I still grow them. The King Kush is tasty as hell. Grape x Pure Kush.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hibernate at 42 days:


----------



## boybelue (Nov 23, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Seed market is flooded right now with tons of the same shit ,everything is dosi or some type of cookie cross, zskittles and purple punch, like 10 strains make up 90% of current offerings.
> 
> It's getting a little bit stale for me to be honest.


Not even some Candied Grapes, sounds Delicious!


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 23, 2018)

Copper Chem at 42:


----------



## main cola (Nov 23, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Copper Chem at 42:
> View attachment 4237668 View attachment 4237670 View attachment 4237671


Nice. What kind of light are you using?


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 23, 2018)

main cola said:


> Nice. What kind of light are you using?


Timber 400w cob vero29, three, at 80%


----------



## naiveCon (Nov 23, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Hibernate at 42 days:
> 
> View attachment 4237661


You are going to love it,


----------



## 2easy (Nov 23, 2018)

golden nugget at 4 weeks


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 23, 2018)

3 wks, Jesus!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> golden nugget at 3 weeks
> 
> ]


really?


----------



## DustBomb (Nov 23, 2018)

How is the golden nugget? Similar to Maui taste?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 23, 2018)

Heaps of variety in that Texas butter, day 39 one is ripening lot quicker then the others


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 23, 2018)

Finally ordered a pack of Cowboy Cookies w/ a few discontinued sleepers. I don't care what anyone claims, based off the two grows alone I've seen here (and following @topshelfgardens on IG), it seems to be one of the truest GMO crosses and representations in seed-form. TSG even says that some phenos are more rank than the clone, of which he's running an entire room of. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> golden nugget at 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4237692
> 
> View attachment 4237693


Damn, thats only 3 wks flower?


----------



## gritzz (Nov 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 3 wks, Jesus!


Say gu...what's the word on the motorbreathx drop...


----------



## main cola (Nov 23, 2018)

2easy said:


> golden nugget at 3 weeks
> 
> View attachment 4237692
> 
> View attachment 4237693


Very nice I just picked up a pack for $17.66 awesome deal


----------



## 2easy (Nov 23, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 3 wks, Jesus!





Amos Otis said:


> really?



Lol no i just realised i stuffed up. 4 weeks lol


----------



## 2easy (Nov 23, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Finally ordered a pack of Cowboy Cookies w/ a few discontinued sleepers. I don't care what anyone claims, based off the two grows alone I've seen here (and following @topshelfgardens on IG), it seems to be one of the truest GMO crosses and representations in seed-form. TSG even says that some phenos are more rank than the clone, of which he's running an entire room of. Happy Holidays everyone!



I just grabbed that as well. Im very keen to run it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

main cola said:


> Very nice I just picked up a pack for $17.66 awesome deal


Out the door?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 23, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Finally ordered a pack of Cowboy Cookies w/ a few discontinued sleepers. I don't care what anyone claims, based off the two grows alone I've seen here (and following @topshelfgardens on IG), it seems to be one of the truest GMO crosses and representations in seed-form. TSG even says that some phenos are more rank than the clone, of which he's running an entire room of. Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Out the door?


It would have been a down right shame if that had not been posted on black friday. You have restored my faith in humanity!


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 23, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Finally ordered a pack of Cowboy Cookies w/ a few discontinued sleepers. I don't care what anyone claims, based off the two grows alone I've seen here (and following @topshelfgardens on IG), it seems to be one of the truest GMO crosses and representations in seed-form. TSG even says that some phenos are more rank than the clone, of which he's running an entire room of. Happy Holidays everyone!


Top shelf is killing his GPS especially the Texas butter. His GMO is stupid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> You have restored my faith in humanity!


I do what I can, amigo, but will admit at times it's a heavy cross to bear.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 23, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Top shelf is killing his GPS especially the Texas butter. His GMO is stupid.


Dude is one of the nicest guys in the biz down here in LA, and it's crazy how big of a facility he handles pretty much all by himself. He's been a pretty consistent rep for GPS for a while now, and all through his growing alone. I actually smoked his last GMO drop @ Greenwolf here, and it was chemmy, cookie goodness to the max. Sold me on the seeds.


----------



## main cola (Nov 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Out the door?


You know it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

​


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 23, 2018)

Well the deputy has been in jars for about a week now. Super dense nugs, smells great. Nice and gassy at first that fades to sweet berries. Tastes just like it smells. Stuffed up a king size cone to share with my brother earlier today, we only made it halfway through before we had to put it out, and we both have a pretty high tolerance. Very enjoyable high, seems to do pretty good for pain.

My dad is convincing me to build a room out in my basement, so I'll be pumped to see what it can yield when I can grow it more then 2.5-3 ft tall


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 23, 2018)

gritzz said:


> Say gu...what's the word on the motorbreathx drop...


Info to come, I'll keep this thread posted for sure


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 23, 2018)

Got cake & chem and rain dance off the Black Friday sale!


----------



## genuity (Nov 24, 2018)

Seen on vice cooking show,they was using cookies'N chem..has to be GPS right?
That's what's up.. @Gu~


----------



## J.James (Nov 24, 2018)

Reverse auctions are back up! Prices dropping fast, Just snagged a pack of Pioneer Kush for under $19 Bucks!!!! Thanks again GPS @Gu~


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

J.James said:


> Reverse auctions are back up! Prices dropping fast, Just snagged a pack of Pioneer Kush for under $19 Bucks!!!! Thanks again GPS @Gu~


Bummer that there weren't any auctions on black friday. 
That's how you really score. 
Load up your cart using promo codes, then snag a bargain or two in the auction. 
The trick was getting it all on the same order so there was only one shipping charge. 

And then you'd get 50% back on nuggets! 

Ah, the good ol' days...


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Bummer that there weren't any auctions on black friday.
> That's how you really score.
> Load up your cart using promo codes, then snag a bargain or two in the auction.
> The trick was getting it all on the same order so there was only one shipping charge.
> ...


Prices ain’t dropping fast anyway 15 min timers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Prices ain’t dropping fast anyway 15 min timers


Someone snagged Pioneer Kush for $8.28 earlier this morning.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

I thought it was great that the rollitup discount was back.

Then I noticed the cash discount is gone again. 

I hate these fucking games. 

Consistency is important when you're trying to build a brand...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 24, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Finally ordered a pack of Cowboy Cookies w/ a few discontinued sleepers. I don't care what anyone claims, based off the two grows alone I've seen here (and following @topshelfgardens on IG), it seems to be one of the truest GMO crosses and representations in seed-form. TSG even says that some phenos are more rank than the clone, of which he's running an entire room of. Happy Holidays everyone!


You are going to love it. It is absolutely a winner. I got 3 GMO sided and 1 stardawg sided. The GMO sided 1's have a stench that penetrates the whole house. Like chem D on roids.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You are going to love it. It is absolutely a winner. I got 3 GMO sided and 1 stardawg sided. The GMO sided 1's have a stench that penetrates the whole house. Like chem D on roids.


Nice!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4238082


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 24, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You are going to love it. It is absolutely a winner. I got 3 GMO sided and 1 stardawg sided. The GMO sided 1's have a stench that penetrates the whole house. Like chem D on roids.


I have a GMO x Swayze from @genuity that is taking on some of the most offensive smells I’ve encountered.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 24, 2018)

I'll follow your results. You do know how to bring out the best in a strain.

I haven't grown any GMO, but I've grown out a pack of Mamiko's Chem Cookies, supposedly the source of GMO, and the one pack produced numerous foul phenos. Some nice stuff indeed.
I still have another pack of Mamikos to try out again.
I'm on the fence as to which GMO to try first.
I have a pack of Cowboy Cookies and a pack of Oni's Garlic Juice. However, I'm about to pull the plug on a pack of Archives Yuck Mouth and think that that's the one to plant.

I'm open to anyone's suggestions.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll follow your results. You do know how to bring out the best in a strain.
> 
> I haven't grown any GMO, but I've grown out a pack of Mamiko's Chem Cookies, supposedly the source of GMO, and the one pack produced numerous foul phenos. Some nice stuff indeed.
> I still have another pack of Mamikos to try out again.
> ...


I grew out the garlic juice it was some damn good smoke


----------



## quiescent (Nov 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I grew out the garlic juice it was some damn good smoke


I have some black garlic going now. The sour dubb is gonna be a nice pairing.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll follow your results. You do know how to bring out the best in a strain.
> 
> I haven't grown any GMO, but I've grown out a pack of Mamiko's Chem Cookies, supposedly the source of GMO, and the one pack produced numerous foul phenos. Some nice stuff indeed.
> I still have another pack of Mamikos to try out again.
> ...


Well it depends on what your are looking for. If you are looking for something almost exactly the same as GMO then Cowboy cookies, if you are looking for something that may have a lil more fruitiness then Garlic juice. I have never grown dosi dos so I don't really know what it will bring to GMO, but I'm sure it will be super strong.


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 24, 2018)

Eagle Scout


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 24, 2018)

Here is 1 of my GMO's. 
   WTH Gu? lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is 1 of my GMO's.
> View attachment 4238197 View attachment 4238200 View attachment 4238202 WTH Gu? lol


Holy shit! I've never seen anything like that!


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 24, 2018)

super mutant.

at least it has the lower node that has new growth coming out. so you can probably top it and see how it plays out. crazy mutation though. also, one bladed leaves as the first true leaves?


----------



## klx (Nov 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is 1 of my GMO's.
> View attachment 4238197 View attachment 4238200 View attachment 4238202 WTH Gu? lol


Awesome, love mutants!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 24, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit! I've never seen anything like that!





Goats22 said:


> super mutant.
> 
> at least it has the lower node that has new growth coming out. so you can probably top it and see how it plays out. crazy mutation though. also, one bladed leaves as the first true leaves?


I never had 1 do this before. Reminds me of a "Venus Flytrap" lol


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 24, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


>


Throwing shade I see #heisentroll


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 24, 2018)

The cc charge was also gone, so theres that. I also think he found a new cc company because it said greenpoint from colorado on my statement this time. No foreign shit.


Chunky Stool said:


> I thought it was great that the rollitup discount was back.
> 
> Then I noticed the cash discount is gone again.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2easy (Nov 24, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I never had 1 do this before. Reminds me of a "Venus Flytrap" lol


My keeper cali cannon that i run started life exactly like that. Thought it would be shit. Turned into a superstar


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2018)

I had a Dream Catcher a couple years ago just like that.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 24, 2018)

must be a trait of the male if it's been seen in at least 3 strains.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 24, 2018)

2easy said:


> My keeper cali cannon that i run started life exactly like that. Thought it would be shit. Turned into a superstar





Goats22 said:


> must be a trait of the male if it's been seen in at least 3 strains.





2easy said:


> My keeper cali cannon that i run started life exactly like that. Thought it would be shit. Turned into a superstar


This is a strange one indeed. Must be the "StarDawg" mutation. Right?
Gu?
I'll keep it, however it turns out.
Doesn't Pre-98 Bubba do this?


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 24, 2018)

i mean, it's the first i can remember seeing, and we've seen a lot of grows without a trace of it, so i am not really expecting an explanation. mutants happen. as long as it's not super frequent i don't think it's a big deal personally.
i was just pointing out that it is likely a rare trait of the stardawg, with no positive or negative connotations


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i mean, it's the first i can remember seeing, and we've seen a lot of grows without a trace of it, so i am not really expecting an explanation. mutants happen. as long as it's not super frequent i don't think it's a big deal personally.
> i was just pointing out that it is likely a rare trait of the stardawg, with no positive or negative connotations


I had a few mutant leaves on my Texas Butter plants. 
Looked like two separate leaves growing out of a single stem (offset).


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 24, 2018)

I


Goats22 said:


> i mean, it's the first i can remember seeing, and we've seen a lot of grows without a trace of it, so i am not really expecting an explanation. mutants happen. as long as it's not super frequent i don't think it's a big deal personally.
> i was just pointing out that it is likely a rare trait of the stardawg, with no positive or negative connotations


I've seen quite a few of mutants, but this is a 1st for me in 40 years of growing. 
You learn something new everyday. And see it too. lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 24, 2018)

Texas Butter 10 pack (very front plant is a diff strain). So far they are looking great! 10/10 germ and successful grow. Growing 20/4 cycle under Hortilux CMH in home made organic soil. I'll likely be starting a journal for these, but here's the preview.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2018)

A brief review of my experience with Dreamcatcher so far.

I know a couple of you have seen fire in these packs, but my experience has been unusual.

Dropped six, they all failed or were culled. One failed to germ, one died of apparent dehydration early on but the medium was still moist. Damping off I guess? Never had that before, not with seeds. Three really strecthy survivors and one super-runt that died of stem rot (another first, it is fairly dry here) just after throwing some of it’s first decent leaves.

I cut the three stretchy fuckers because their internode spacing was disturbing. Maybe I threw out the baby with the bath, but four inch node spacing on an immature plant is too much for me. There were plants in the same space and on the same program (Honeystomper x Hickock Haze) twice their age and half the height with the same number of nodes, so I have some assurance it wasn’t a light malfunction or my own stupidity.

I only want one lanky bitch lurking around here, my gf; Anna Nymity.

It was a pretty weird experience. Someday I will do a “hopeful misfits” run with some other sleepers (Blizzard Bush, looking at you) I have laying around to finish them off, but not for a while.

Definitely not hoping to leave any shadows behind this post, I am sofa king happy with my OBS and Cookies n Chem mamas that I might stop popping seeds soon. I almost scrapped everything else and kept only them...almost.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> A brief review of my experience with Dreamcatcher so far.
> 
> I know a couple of you have seen fire in these packs, but my experience has been unusual.
> 
> ...


Sofa king, haha. thats sucks though. At least its over and done with. Good to hear about the cookies n chem. I was sketched to pop those because of all the negative talk about gps gear.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> Sofa king, haha. thats sucks though. At least its over and done with. Good to hear about the cookies n chem. I was sketched to pop those because of all the negative talk about gps gear.


The phenos vary a fair bit from what I have seen, but I got lucky and hit a Cookies n Cream leaner right out of the gate, love it a lot.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> The phenos vary a fair bit from what I have seen, but I got lucky and hit a Cookies n Cream leaner right out of the gate, love it a lot.


So what do you think of gps gear Mike? Is it great, good or just meh so far? 
I honestly felt there was such a buzz about gps beans for a while but it seemed to die off a bit. Heard some negative talk on here but wtf was that even really about? Something about a fake pic fiasco...The only thing that I've seen that I don't like is the stardawg leaners seem to throw out white pistils all the way to chop. That's one thing that I hate in some phenos. Don't ask me why, I just do.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 25, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas Butter 10 pack (very front plant is a diff strain). So far they are looking great! 10/10 germ and successful grow. Growing 20/4 cycle under Hortilux CMH in home made organic soil. I'll likely be starting a journal for these, but here's the preview.View attachment 4238311


They look happy, are those big chunks of perlite in your mix?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> The only thing that I've seen that I don't like is the stardawg leaners seem to throw out white pistils all the way to chop. That's one thing that I hate in some phenos. Don't ask me why, I just do.


me, too



Michael Huntherz said:


> I only want one lanky bitch lurking around here, my gf; Anna Nymity.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 25, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4238163 View attachment 4238164 View attachment 4238165 Eagle ScoutView attachment 4238167


very nice hows those terps?


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 25, 2018)

kds710 said:


> very nice hows those terps?


I have had the nastiest cold for the past month,can’t smell anything at the moment..sorry


----------



## ShLUbY (Nov 25, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> They look happy, are those big chunks of perlite in your mix?


It’s pumice, not perlite. But yeah. The stupid store only had these massive chunkers and I didn’t feel like pulverizing them. A friend of mine has already been using them for a while and he’s had no issues so I said wtf, I’ll give it a try. Not my ideal drainage size material by any means but it gets the job done


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 25, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> must be a trait of the male if it's been seen in at least 3 strains.


Had two Hibernate girls do this last summer.

Both were slow and real Shorty's.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 25, 2018)

Dividedsky said:


> So what do you think of gps gear Mike? Is it great, good or just meh so far?
> I honestly felt there was such a buzz about gps beans for a while but it seemed to die off a bit. Heard some negative talk on here but wtf was that even really about? Something about a fake pic fiasco...The only thing that I've seen that I don't like is the stardawg leaners seem to throw out white pistils all the way to chop. That's one thing that I hate in some phenos. Don't ask me why, I just do.


There are a few that are decent. Cookies and chem , raindance, and Orange Blossom have been proven to be solid and I have seen a few of them that looked like keepers from other posters.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There are a few that are decent. Cookies and chem , raindance, and Orange Blossom have been proven to be solid and I have seen a few of them that looked like keepers from other posters.


Wait......didn't you bash the shit outta GPS now you are saying some of there gear is good? I am extremely confused....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Wait......didn't you bash the shit outta GPS now you are saying some of there gear is good? I am extremely confused....


Didn’t you do the exact same thing?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Didn’t you do the exact same thing?


I'm not saying GPS gear is good lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There are a few that are decent. Cookies and chem , raindance, and Orange Blossom have been proven to be solid and I have seen a few of them that looked like keepers from other posters.


Seen a few nice jelly pies too. 
What sucks is looking forward to growing something, then read shitty reports from growers. 
Got 2 packs of purple badlands and now dream catcher is questionable. 
Dammit...


----------



## ahlkemist (Nov 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yes but you havent had goji crossed to a super stable star pupil. His star pupil has a few crosses testing over 30%


I want to grow out star pupil so bad. I can't never get it when I need it or want it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Seen a few nice jelly pies too.
> What sucks is looking forward to growing something, then read shitty reports from growers.
> Got 2 packs of purple badlands and now dream catcher is questionable.
> Dammit...


There are some good purple badland reports also fwiw


----------



## greenpointseeds (Nov 25, 2018)

*CYBER MONDAY SALE!*

*Don't Miss Out On The Chance To Get
40% OFF EVERYTHING STOREWIDE!*

Use Code: *CYBER*

OR

Go Here to have the coupon automatically added to your cart:

*http://seedbank.click/cyber

 *

*This Sale Will Last 24-Hours Only!*

*If You Weren't Able To Make The Black Friday Sale, Cyber Monday Is Perfect For You!*

We restocked some seeds that recently sold out. So if you missed anything last Friday, check back again and see if we've restocked the strains you've been after.

Thank you to all of our loyal customers who have helped spread the word this weekend for both Black Friday and Cyber Monday! We have the best customers in the biz!
​*Greenpoint Seeds*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> There are some good purple badland reports also fwiw


Yeah, I should stick with my gut. 
I’ve always liked DJ Shorts blueberry, even though it’s not very loud. 
Purple strains don’t get much love but I like them a lot.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 25, 2018)

I’ve ran:

Jelly pie
Garlix
Hibernate
Pioneer kush
Blizzard bush
Maverick (2 in progress)
Night rider

Everybody loves the jelly pie I grew , kept cut around for a while but just let it go, I’d like something more flavorful than the pheno I had , the spitting white pistils forever too is something I don’t like 

Hibernate I’ve had all frosty indica shut you down phenos and they were all very enjoyable, they are being hit by a male hibernate as we speak along with some
Others to get the hibernate splooge 

Pioneer kush I had two phenos one was exactly like the momma bubba cut that’s popular, bubba taste and all. One was woody pine and I liked that flavor a bit more, both would get a chance again, but I like the hibernate too much

Garlix gave me nothing good, spitting pistils forever , no flavor big bud looking cross.

Blizzard bush also for me I had two duds, all over 80 days spitting pistils forever, B grade weed I haven’t ever grown, or seen in decades, but I have seen others pimp it out

Mavericks I have are at like five weeks, seem promising , loves to branch out perfect for a Scrog 

Night rider I ran 6 females kept the one candy lemon pheno for a chuck, but still all phenos with the pistils spitting forever , had to go at least 72 but really like 76 to 80 days all phenos. Smoke wasn’t the hype at all with this strain, just kept the female for flavor alone, potency was alright, nothing spectacular, we’ll see how her spawn do this week to my black SS male

Got 5 cackleberry seedlings two weeks in , really want a cherry pheno, growing next to my cherrygasm S1s hopefully find some cherry goodness. And let the orgy begin

There’s fire to be found in GPS no doubt.

It was the fake pics and Don trump book tactic post that made me feel conned, and changed how I feel about them. 

I may not buy anymore GPS gear because of that, but I’ll grow out my remaining seeds, post em and cross them to delicious strains, and share the love


----------



## Nutzach91 (Nov 25, 2018)

Just ordered a pack of Tomahawk midnight black friday and they are supposed to be here tomorrow. Really fast, i hope i get something good.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 25, 2018)

processed my trim from last run recently with dry ice.
the lvtk#1 was the smallest contributor of trim and the other 3 plants were all OG/OG crosses and the hash smell is dominated by the lvtk#1.

i am waiting on some 35 micron bags right now so i can squish this. there are a lot of particulates in there. not full-melt by any means, but it should still squish nicely. the bags best arrive soon before i smoke the hash all up. super tasty stuff.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> *There’s fire to be found in GPS no doubt.
> 
> It was the fake pics and Don trump book tactic post that made me feel conned, and changed how I feel about them.
> 
> I may not buy anymore GPS gear because of that, but I’ll grow out my remaining seeds, post em and cross them to delicious strains, and share the love*


 good review and well said


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Wait......didn't you bash the shit outta GPS now you are saying some of there gear is good? I am extremely confused....


Dont quote me dude. You always coming with some BS with no pics or grows to back nothing up. Ever.

Difference between me and you I only tell the truth from experience. I dont make up stories to fit an agenda. I tell it like it is and speak only from first hand experience. Try it instead of talking out your arse and I'm still waiting for pics on the other thread...should I hold my breathe?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dont quote me dude. You always coming with some BS with no pics or grows to back nothing up. Ever.
> 
> Difference between me and gou I only tell the truth from experience. I dont make up stories to fit an agenda. I tell it like it is and speak only from first hand experience. Try it instead of talking out your arse and I'm still waiting for pics on the other thread...should I hold my breathe?


You should just leave this thread, you are so back and forth nothing you say has any meaning anymore.

In one sentence you are bashing GPS, the next you are praising them. Do you even have a spine or are you pure fatty gelatin?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> In one sentence you are bashing GPS, the next you are praising them. Do you even have a spine or are you pure fatty gelatin?


It's as if you feel betrayed.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You should just leave this thread, you are so back and forth nothing you say has any meaning anymore.
> 
> In one sentence you are bashing GPS, the next you are praising them. Do you even have a spine or are you pure fatty gelatin?


Your lost man. Clueless in every sense. Just cause I had negative complaints doesn't mean I cant give a truthful response to a question. Difference between me and you. You just hate on shit just cause. So because I disliked some of the man's policy and some stuff he pulled doesn't take away from the 3 strains I posted. That's your problem. Dogging on someone's dog cause there cat is ugly. That's how you roll. Most people tell me to ignore you and dont engage in conversation cause you never quit. Dont bother me any cause that doesn't make you any less fake. Post up some pics or STFU


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> There are a few that are decent. Cookies and chem , raindance, and Orange Blossom have been proven to be solid and I have seen a few of them that looked like keepers from other posters.


I didn't answer @Dividedsky question to Mike, waiting for his response, but since you've let the "cat out of the bag", I'll offer my opinion, based on overall impression.
I've grown at least 12 different GPS strains and the 1 strain, that was a complete waste of time, was Tomahawk.
Hicock Haze was MEH as well as Snake oil.
Jelly Pie, lucky 7's, Dreamcatcher, Garlix, Copper Chem and Deputy checked all the boxes.

My favorite for strength, has been the long discontinued Guard Dawg (Abusive Og x Tres Stardawg) crossed to Gu's Stardawg, followed by Copper Chem.
Jelly Pie is awesome just not as potent, but is everyone in my circles, favorite.

I still have at least a dozen more strains to try, in my Greenpoint bag, so my list is only partial.
Overall their quality is superb, IMHO. You are getting what you pay for, minus the S1 fiasco.
Its better than most, but not having tried every high end breeder or chucker, I cannot say it has the best.
I've grown better from other breeders, but they don't offer the same variety and availability that Greenpoint offers. They usually cost a bit more per seed pack as well.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your lost man. Clueless in every sense. Just cause I had negative complaints doesn't mean I cant give a truthful response to a question. Difference between me and you. You just hate on shit just cause. So because I disliked some of the man's policy and some stuff he pulled doesn't take away from the 3 strains I posted. That's your problem. Dogging on someone's dog cause there cat is ugly. That's how you roll. Most people tell me to ignore you and dont engage in conversation cause you never quit. Dont bother me any cause that doesn't make you any less fake. Post up some pics or STFU


fwiw his IG is pretty impressive.. i like the dog and cat line


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> fwiw his IG is pretty impressive.. i like the dog and cat line


Link?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Your lost man. Clueless in every sense. Just cause I had negative complaints doesn't mean I cant give a truthful response to a question. Difference between me and you. You just hate on shit just cause. So because I disliked some of the man's policy and some stuff he pulled doesn't take away from the 3 strains I posted. That's your problem. Dogging on someone's dog cause there cat is ugly. That's how you roll. Most people tell me to ignore you and dont engage in conversation cause you never quit. Dont bother me any cause that doesn't make you any less fake. Post up some pics or STFU


This has nothing to do with me, you are fake as shit, you went on a rampage for a few weeks on this thread bashing everything about him now you are praising this guy's genetics.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 25, 2018)

Texas butter


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 25, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I’ve ran:
> 
> Jelly pie
> Garlix
> ...



i missed something in this thread thats 90% yoda bitching.... fake pics? book tactic?please elaborate


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i missed something in *this thread thats 90% yoda bitching*.... fake pics? book tactic?please elaborate


 There has been enough bitching to go around.. to be fair he's only responsible for say... 5-7% 

He's posted a trump book on IG, he's used fake pics on a couple of the newer strains (gelato is still a "fake" pic.. but whatever).. IMO He had been complicit on payofix cc stealing but he's changed so I'll give him benefit of doubt and shut up on that from now on.. Thats been about the last 200 or so pages



Heisenbeans said:


> Link?


@colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @colorado4weed2love0


This guy, yoda, has everything set to private even his IG. Shit man let us see something got damn. Why you hidin?


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> This guy, yoda, has everything set to private even his IG. Shit man let us see something got damn. Why you hidin?


You gotta keep shit private in this day and age. Lot's of intellectual theft out there, check my IG and you will see it just happened to me recently , found my pictures on a website selling seeds, no credit given no asking if they could use my pictures just stolen and put there so they could make money.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

Hiding? I use to keep my shit on private after I accidentally linked it to my Facebook. 

I have 10 friends that follow him. I hardly call that hiding.
Request sent.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You gotta keep shit private in this day and age. Lot's of intellectual theft out there, check my IG and you will see it just happened to me recently , found my pictures on a website selling seeds, no credit given no asking if they could use my pictures just stolen and put there so they could make money.


Sorry for linking you without checking with you first brother


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You gotta keep shit private in this day and age. Lot's of intellectual theft out there, check my IG and you will see it just happened to me recently , found my pictures on a website selling seeds, no credit given no asking if they could use my pictures just stolen and put there so they could make money.


You got to water mark your shit bro if its that good. Be smart. You know the saying "pics or it didnt happen." Eveythings all hearsay otherwise. Let the pictures do the talking.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You got to water mark your shit bro if its that good. Be smart. You know the saying "pics or it didnt happen." Eveythings all hearsay otherwise. Let the pictures do the talking.


watermark can be removed i was told, i was doing watermark for a while. What i was told is anything on IG is up for grabs same with these forums but these are published on google so way bigger target for picture theft.

Ive seen sock accounts with all my pictures on them people always trying to scam and make a buck.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> You gotta keep shit private in this day and age. Lot's of intellectual theft out there, check my IG and you will see it just happened to me recently , found my pictures on a website selling seeds, no credit given no asking if they could use my pictures just stolen and put there so they could make money.


Heard it was the other way around. Lol


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> watermark can be removed i was told, i was doing watermark for a while. What i was told is anything on IG is up for grabs same with these forums but these are published on google so way bigger target for picture theft.
> 
> Ive seen sock accounts with all my pictures on them people always trying to scam and make a buck.


You got to put the water mark across/inside the bud so people have a hard ass time taking it out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> You got to put the water mark across/inside the bud so people have a hard ass time taking it out.


I'm flattered if people steal pics of my buds and claim they grew them. 

Regarding Gu and the Trump book, there's still hope. 

Hell I was a Republican until GW Bush cured me...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I didn't answer @Dividedsky question to Mike, waiting for his response, but since you've let the "cat out of the bag", I'll offer my opinion, based on overall impression.
> I've grown at least 12 different GPS strains and the 1 strain, that was a complete waste of time, was Tomahawk.
> Hicock Haze was MEH as well as Snake oil.
> Jelly Pie, lucky 7's, Dreamcatcher, Garlix, Copper Chem and Deputy checked all the boxes.
> ...


Sorry, lovers, had shit to do. I pretty well agree with both Heisen and Bakersfield’s recent posts, @Dividedsky . I think it is well worth the time and trouble, in spite of some shady business events and normal variations you see in any F1 pack.

Bakersfield has more experience than me in every way, take his word, not mine. 

Bummer tomahawk didn’t play for you, @Bakersfield , I have a pack I was excited about


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry, lovers, had shit to do. I pretty well agree with both Heisen and Bakersfield’s recent posts, @Dividedsky . I think it is well worth the time and trouble, in spite of some shady business events and normal variations you see in any F1 pack.
> 
> Bakersfield has more experience than me in every way, take his word, not mine.
> 
> Bummer tomahawk didn’t play for you, @Bakersfield , I have a pack I was excited about


I think your Tomahawk is worth looking into. I haven’t grown it myself, but check out Mittencolas on IG. Tomahawk is one of his favorites and he absolutely killed them gals.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> I think your Tomahawk is worth looking into. I haven’t grown it myself, but check out Mittencolas on IG. Tomahawk is one of his favorites and he absolutely killed them gals.


That’s something we should always bear in mind. No single experience, or even handful of reviews really gives the big picture in any meaningful way. Statistics is an ugly business, and cognitive bias more so. I will definitely run the Tomahawk, hell maybe next time I pop beans. I fear no GG4 cross, they may have slipped in the rankings because Bakersfield is legit, but they are still on the board.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, I should stick with my gut.
> I’ve always liked DJ Shorts blueberry, even though it’s not very loud.
> Purple strains don’t get much love but I like them a lot.


Me too man. Love me some purple plants. I got a berry affinity. Love the sweet smells.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sorry, lovers, had shit to do. I pretty well agree with both Heisen and Bakersfield’s recent posts, @Dividedsky . I think it is well worth the time and trouble, in spite of some shady business events and normal variations you see in any F1 pack.
> 
> Bakersfield has more experience than me in every way, take his word, not mine.
> 
> Bummer tomahawk didn’t play for you, @Bakersfield , I have a pack I was excited about


I had high hopes, still have another 3 packs that I must find new homes.
It may have been a pack from a poor seed run or it just didn't like the recipe I fed her.
It's hard to dial in all the different Betty's using the same reservoir.
For the record, I love me some Gorilla Glue crosses.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 25, 2018)

The two Mavericks I have going, number 1 is the keeper so far , both very similar

Maverick #1 - stayed shorter, closer nodes to stack better, frostier than the other one 

46 days flower

    


Maverick #2

Grew taller and bit lanky

45 days flower


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I had high hopes, still have another 3 packs that I must find new homes.
> It may have been a pack from a poor seed run or it just didn't like the recipe I fed her.
> It's hard to dial in all the different Betty's using the same reservoir.
> For the record, I love me some Gorilla Glue crosses.


check out space monkey


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibernate #2 - this will be the keeper I run. Of the other three hibernates one is close to the keeper just not in yield, and the other one will be determined at chop, either way hibernate #1 and #3 are being hit by a hibernate male.

This ones day 46 flower


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 25, 2018)

Hibernate #3

Day 45

Not as frosty but loud, total different pheno than the other two, but still short and stacking it on

It’s clone is being seeeded to f2 as we type 

 

Magoo


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> check out space monkey


I bought that pack a few years ago, but I gifted them to a well known member here.
I'm a bit brand loyal to Red Eyed Genetics and their Locktite crosses. I've also grown 4 of Antonio Verde's Gorilla Bubble incarnations and crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought that pack a few years ago, but I gifted them to a well known member here.




I've got 9 left of a 12 pack....thought they came from GLO. Could be wrong.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 25, 2018)

I have a freebie 3 pack of golden glue from redeye genetics.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

I sent those your way about 2 years ago.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought that pack a few years ago, but I gifted them to a well known member here.
> I'm a bit brand loyal to Red Eyed Genetics and their Locktite crosses. I've also grown 4 of Antonio Verde's Gorilla Bubble incarnations and crosses.


When I read Antonio Verde I was like wtf is this guy talking about lol.... Took me a minute to put 2+2 together.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I bought that pack a few years ago, but I gifted them to a well known member here.
> I'm a bit brand loyal to Red Eyed Genetics and their Locktite crosses. I've also grown 4 of Antonio Verde's Gorilla Bubble incarnations and crosses.


I think Ive grown a strain (maybe 2) of BigWorm that had locktite in its genetics.. Im a big fan of BigWorm.. real down to earth guy with fair priced beans

edit: prime glue! I actually just copped another pack from OES a month or 2 back.. half off $30!

I popped my first pack a few years back and still had family asking about it  Check it out since you like locktite!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I had high hopes, still have another 3 packs that I must find new homes.
> It may have been a pack from a poor seed run or it just didn't like the recipe I fed her.
> It's hard to dial in all the different Betty's using the same reservoir.
> For the record, I love me some Gorilla Glue crosses.


I believe every word, sucks, a lot like my Dreamcatcher experience. Many others had great experiences, that’s why anecdotal reports are worth so little statistically, even when the grower is solid, like you or almost anyone else here.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 25, 2018)

I noticed last week Attitude is using my Space Monkey picture. Is there any reason I shouldn't be cool with that? I wrote it off as marketing for B, I'm happy to help a good dude.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 25, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I believe every word, sucks, a lot like my Dreamcatcher experience. Many others had great experiences, that’s why anecdotal reports are worth so little statistically, even when the grower is solid, like you or almost anyone else here.


Never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 25, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> I noticed last week Attitude is using my Space Monkey picture. Is there any reason I shouldn't be cool with that? I wrote it off as marketing for B, I'm happy to help a good dude.


I guess some people need their epeen stroked more than the next guy. I'd say if a breeder knows it comes from you, a message and a couple packs for doing some good advertising work on their behalf would be in order. Just how I'd do it and would ideally be treated in kind.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 25, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> I noticed last week Attitude is using my Space Monkey picture. Is there any reason I shouldn't be cool with that? I wrote it off as marketing for B, I'm happy to help a good dude.


Seriously? Personally, I would write them and ask them for some packs/store credit or kindly remove my shit.. That's some shady shit in my book.. People pay decent bread (or trade etc) for promo pics.. You're basically helping advertise their products.. Its one thing if you enter a breeders photo contest or something, or agree to them using it, but that shits little more than stealing imo..

edit: In my eyes helping the Bodhi crew is one thing (and I respect the sentiment).. helping Attitude seedbank is an entirely different thing. If Bodhi asked to use a pic (I'd guess they would compensate you) I would gladly oblige.. I wouldn't do shit for free for a large overseas seebank (not that being domestic would make a whole lot of difference lol)

That is pretty cool regardless though brother!


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 25, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> I noticed last week Attitude is using my Space Monkey picture. Is there any reason I shouldn't be cool with that? I wrote it off as marketing for B, I'm happy to help a good dude.


That's shady!
Where did they take your pic from? 
If you sent them a picture, it might become theres to use, legally, but it's still dirty lowdown bullshit.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 25, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Seriously? Personally, I would write them and ask them for some packs/store credit or kindly remove my shit.. That's some shady shit in my book.. People pay decent bread (or trade etc) for promo pics.. You're basically helping advertise their products.. Its one thing if you enter a breeders photo contest or something, or agree to them using it, but that shits little more than stealing imo..
> 
> edit: In my eyes helping the Bodhi crew is one thing (and I respect the sentiment).. helping Attitude seedbank is an entirely different thing. If Bodhi asked to use a pic (I'd guess they would compensate you) I would gladly oblige.. I wouldn't do shit for free for a large overseas seebank (not that being domestic would make a whole lot of difference lol)
> 
> That is pretty cool regardless though brother!


Yeah, I'm glad to help Bodhi, he's been good to me, so I'll just let it be. I figured he might have sent it to them, which would have been cool as it was the tester run documented on the bay, but it's the cropped picture ripped from my instagram. That's slightly shady. It would have been cooler if they reached out.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Nov 25, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> That's shady!
> Where did they take your pic from?
> If you sent them a picture, it might become theres to use, legally, but it's still dirty lowdown bullshit.


Nope, Def taken from insta.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> Nope, Def taken from insta.


Delicious seeds has pics on there website and on attitude seed bank listed for there seeds, stolen right off my IG. Did not ask permission did not give me credit, i only noticed because i was seed shopping and saw a picture that looked wayyyy too familiar.

Honestly it's kinda rude to do that, i mean i worked and those are my pictures, my IG even says all pictures are mine and taken by me...

This is one of the biggest reasons i no longer post pictures here and have made all my accounts private.

I have also had sock accounts made with my pictures on them , always shady shit going on, best to keep your account private.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Delicious seeds has pics on there website and on attitude seed bank listed for there seeds, stolen right off my IG. Did not ask permission did not give me credit, i only noticed because i was seed shopping and saw a picture that looked wayyyy too familiar.
> 
> Honestly it's kinda rude to do that, i mean i worked and those are my pictures, my IG even says all pictures are mine and taken by me...
> 
> ...


Haha I go to delicious seeds.com and I click on their fem section and ALL the pics have there watermark in the buds LOL. They got you and who knows who else. Damn fuck people that are like that!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Haha I go to delicious seeds.com and I click on their fem section and ALL the pics have there watermark in the buds LOL. They got you and who knows who else. Damn fuck people that are like that!


I think they just cruise around IG and steal pictures, fastbuds also stole some pictures from my icmag test grow thread i had, in there defense they sent me free tester seeds but i never gave them permission to use my pictures.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 25, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Delicious seeds has pics on there website and on attitude seed bank listed for there seeds, stolen right off my IG. Did not ask permission did not give me credit, i only noticed because i was seed shopping and saw a picture that looked wayyyy too familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta be real here man you are saying attitude stole your photos and used them? Prove it no joke. And I'll happily send you multiple free packs of some greenpoint I got sitting.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I gotta be real here man you are saying attitude stole your photos and used them? Prove it no joke. And I'll happily send you multiple free packs of some greenpoint I got sitting.


Delicious seeds stole my pictures and posted them, check my IG you can see i made a video that shows the pics they ganked.

I don't want any GPS tho, thanks for the offer i'm sure someone else would be interested.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 25, 2018)

Check your instagram? Can you just post some links of what the fuck? And you sure bro??? You in the greenpoint thread. And I got some fireeeee!!


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Check your instagram? Can you just post some links of what the fuck? And you sure bro??? You in the greenpoint thread. And I got some fireeeee!!
> 
> View attachment 4238864


I'm not too crazy about the qualities of the stardawg male, and i have access to most of the clones that Gu uses since he just gets them from the local dispo and i live near him. Thanks tho.


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 25, 2018)

Grow pics man. If you ain't afraid on insta you ain't here. Watermark them if you need. Time to just man up and prove you know what you say you know.


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 25, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Grow pics man. If you ain't afraid on insta you ain't here. Watermark them if you need. Time to just man up and prove you know what you say you know.


Sorry this isn't private i have been having problems with pictures being stolen so i no longer post pictures here. You're more than welcome to follow me on IG @colorado4weed2love0


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 25, 2018)

Do you man. I am backing down. I dont do Instagram and shit. I'm old bro if you are happy than what does it matter. All good homie. Been trying to give packs away for months. Haha no one biting


----------



## Yodaweed (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Do you man. I am backing down. I dont do Instagram and shit. I'm old bro if you are happy than what does it matter. All good homie. Been trying to give packs away for months. Haha no one biting


all good i understand, i dont do facebook or any social media myself, ig is easy for me , you just post a picture or a video and thats it no bs involved, simple and straight to the point.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I sent those your way about 2 years ago.


2 years!? That's a lot of joints ago. However I do remember enjoying that UWOG, but now I can't remember if it was the tall or short pheno that kicked arse. Weed.....I thought it was you that sent the Pucker Tang....so I wonder where that came from?



Bakersfield said:


> That's shady!
> Where did they take your pic from?
> If you sent them a picture, it might become theres to use, legally, but it's still dirty lowdown bullshit.


Hey amigo, I asked Paul at DCSE to give you a photo credit on Orgi f2, but he's not gotten 'round to it yet. Would happily send you some f2s to compensate....especially if you grow 'em, photograph them, and let me steal....I mean...use your pic. Again. Could even throw in some space monkeys.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 years!? That's a lot of joints ago. However I do remember enjoying that UWOG, but now I can't remember if it was the tall or short pheno that kicked arse. Weed.....I thought it was you that sent the Pucker Tang....so I wonder where that came from?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey amigo, I asked Paul at DCSE to give you a photo credit on Orgi f2, but he's not gotten 'round to it yet. Would happily send you some f2s to compensate....especially if you grow 'em, photograph them, and let me steal....I mean...use your pic. Again. Could even throw in some space monkeys.


The Pucker was a trade for something, maybe it was the Banner x Monster Cookies I grew.
Sorry the Pucker was poo. 

Photo credits are cool. You already gave me credit for the photo back in the Chuckers Paradise thread. I hadn't even given it a second thought.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> Check your instagram? Can you just post some links of what the fuck? And you sure bro??? You in the greenpoint thread. And I got some fireeeee!!
> 
> View attachment 4238864


You still got purple punch, I see two packs? How many more of the s1's you still got and why not trade them in? I see you got some of Simon's new stuff, how does it stack up to his older strains?


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You still got purple punch, I see two packs? How many more of the s1's you still got and why not trade them in?


I still have purple punch. Wedding cake mimosa and gorilla glue. Trade them in. I split my trade in on nuggets and packs. 450 in nuggets vaporized. is what it is.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I still have purple punch. Wedding cake mimosa and gorilla glue. Trade them in. I split my trade in on nuggets and packs. 450 in nuggets vaporized. is what it is.


I dont know what i was thinking , I didnt return mine either. Have you grew the Serious Happiness yet? I've been wondering about his newer releases. Serious six?


----------



## Dustjesus (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I dont know what i was thinking , I didnt return mine either. Have you grew the Serious Happiness yet? I've been wondering about his newer releases.


I grew happiness. Honestly I got them when it was "limited" interesting. Keepers? No. Not bad. But not great in my opinion. Hence the left overs. Again my opinion serious seeds has dropped off in a negative way. Grow their white russian or ak 47 now see what I mean


----------



## Beachwalker (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I dont know what i was thinking , I didnt return mine either. Have you grew the Serious Happiness yet? I've been wondering about his newer releases. Serious six?


Serious Happiness was the best weed I got from any mmj dispensary or delivery in the few short months before I started back growing my own in 15, and as good as anything I've grown since


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I grew happiness. Honestly I got them when it was "limited" interesting. Keepers? No. Not bad. But not great in my opinion. Hence the left overs. Again my opinion serious seeds has dropped off in a negative way. Grow their white russian or ak 47 now see what I mean


Back in the day, Doc Chronic sent me their AK and Bubble Gum free, guess he couldn't sell em much. We grew em out and I'd never grow anything Serious again. Kali Mist is another one, seen folks goin on and on about it, lol, we grew out multiple packs, hay is the best way I could describe it. Ok for makin oil or butter or something. When leafly says lightweight sativa, they sure got that right, but we never found a keeper in any of those beans, around 2005 give or take a yr or two. Same with Greenhouse, I seen someone mentioning Franco like he's a god, lmfao, wasn't he the one that started the buyoffs of the cannabis cups? lol to each his own, everyone has a favorite. Serious and GH ain't it. jmho


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I grew happiness. Honestly I got them when it was "limited" interesting. Keepers? No. Not bad. But not great in my opinion. Hence the left overs. Again my opinion serious seeds has dropped off in a negative way. Grow their white russian or ak 47 now see what I mean


That sux, with all the newer releases here in the states being mostly remixes of the same genetics I was looking forward to reminiscing with some of those old school strains. My recollection of those first five was good, but that's been , I don't even know really! 15 yrs maybe.


----------



## numberfour (Nov 26, 2018)

Gunslinger 1212 from seed
 

1/3 female's from the Gunslingers - 1 female from the whole pack
0/5 female's for the Lucky 7's - half a pack left

Will look to hunt through the Lucky 7's and Hibernate next, maybe Maverick too. See a lot of potential in Hibernate just want a stronger hitting pheno.

Skypilot and both phenos of Cowboy Cookies have revegged and will be in the next run in the 4x8.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> That sux, with all the newer releases here in the states being mostly remixes of the same genetics I was looking forward to reminiscing with some of those old school strains. My recollection of those first five was good, but that's been , I don't even know really! 15 yrs maybe.


Joey Weed and beanhoarder from hemp depot have reliable older genetics at very fair prices.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Joey Weed and beanhoarder from hemp depot have reliable older genetics at very fair prices.


My next order from them will be from Joey Weed. I've got Beanhoarders ST#3 and one of the Blockhead phenos. Like to pick up some of his WW. I would also love to have some of the pure stuff he's sitting on without being crossed up. You know he has to have an extensive library.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

I'd look into placing an order for the sfv blue chem at the top of the price list too. I grew a pack several years ago and they were very nice. Pretty uniform in growth and traits, $22 for those genetics is a stellar deal.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd look into placing an order for the sfv blue chem at the top of the price list too. I grew a pack several years ago and they were very nice. Pretty uniform in growth and traits, $22 for those genetics is a stellar deal.


I'll give it a go, it has always caught my eye but I've always passed it up. I really like HD it's a solid place , ordering procedure is old school but communication is good. Brad seams like a pretty good dude.


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I grew happiness. Honestly I got them when it was "limited" interesting. Keepers? No. Not bad. But not great in my opinion. Hence the left overs. Again my opinion serious seeds has dropped off in a negative way. Grow their white russian or ak 47 now see what I mean








Bodyne said:


> Back in the day, Doc Chronic sent me their AK and Bubble Gum free, guess he couldn't sell em much. We grew em out and I'd never grow anything Serious again. Kali Mist is another one, seen folks goin on and on about it, lol, we grew out multiple packs, hay is the best way I could describe it. Ok for makin oil or butter or something. When leafly says lightweight sativa, they sure got that right, but we never found a keeper in any of those beans, around 2005 give or take a yr or two. Same with Greenhouse, I seen someone mentioning Franco like he's a god, lmfao, wasn't he the one that started the buyoffs of the cannabis cups? lol to each his own, everyone has a favorite. Serious and GH ain't it. jmho



It's a shame folks of todays weed world won't get to enjoy some of the strains mentioned,unless you find some one that has held cuts for yrs.AK47....the true AK....fire shit.Kalimist....the true Kalimist......fire shit.

Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's a shame folks of todays weed world won't get to enjoy some of the strains mentioned,unless you find some one that has held cuts for yrs.AK47....the true AK....fire shit.Kalimist....the true Kalimist......fire shit.
> 
> Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


Well Jaw's is using an old school cherry pheno AK47 so AK can still be got.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 26, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> I noticed last week Attitude is using my Space Monkey picture. Is there any reason I shouldn't be cool with that? I wrote it off as marketing for B, I'm happy to help a good dude.


If you took their own photo's to promote an item for your own buisness im sure they would have issue with that, but they probably have copyrighted all of the images in the privacy terms and conditions bs,but you are sharing your image with the public so I don't think it's illegal,but like 1 guy said they should be kind enough to give you a discount or goodies for using your photo bro,if they Don't explain the scenario to Mr or Mr b maybe they will have a word for you.good luck


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's a shame folks of todays weed world won't get to enjoy some of the strains mentioned,unless you find some one that has held cuts for yrs.AK47....the true AK....fire shit.Kalimist....the true Kalimist......fire shit.
> 
> Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


I've never ordered anything from GHS, not because of the bad reviews jus haven't. I believe every breeder has something pretty decent in their offerings. Some more than others, but I've always been one that likes to see for himself. Some people just get bad packs, not all are winners. Maybe GHS's winners are few an far between but i received a freebie GHS Exodus Cheese single seed that was awesome.


----------



## Jay7t5 (Nov 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's a shame folks of todays weed world won't get to enjoy some of the strains mentioned,unless you find some one that has held cuts for yrs.AK47....the true AK....fire shit.Kalimist....the true Kalimist......fire shit.
> 
> Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


I tried GHS big bang 5 year's ago, it's the Only plant I've ever seen with nearly no trichomes at week 8 but the 1 cola was 33 inches long and 5½ inches wide, I planted 3,2 made it but 2 t had no trichomes neither at week 7 so I chopped early and give it away, I still got 2 female seeds left, I sent them a email but heard fuck all back., I did grow GHS train wreck though over 10 years ago and it was nice, stank of shit, I think ghs got greedy and put out any old shit without testing.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 26, 2018)

Arjan would have to pay me like he did HighTimes to ever grow his swag seeds.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

Well I said I'd never ordered from GHS which is true but I just remembered i did pick up Afgooey and Money Maker from Strain Hunters which is basically the same.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> It's a shame folks of todays weed world won't get to enjoy some of the strains mentioned,unless you find some one that has held cuts for yrs.AK47....the true AK....fire shit.Kalimist....the true Kalimist......fire shit.
> 
> Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


I might agree, I smoked some AK one time that wasn't bad, but it wasn't up to snuff of todays gear. I see a cherry ak still around, I'd hazzard a guess thats an old found pheno thats been around, you never hear nothing of the others. I grew out three packs of serious's bubblegum, I just couldn't believe it, but it was in the pudding, not up to snuff. But I still get folks asking for Cherry Slyder, we ran a Sour Diesel x Bubblegum that was awesome, grapefruit occasionally, some folks remember some older strains. But even I got to admit, if I had to pick some of the older stuff instead the newer chem/og stuff, I'd be disappointed. One thing, Ive brought this up before, if anyone has any seeds from an old company called Blue Grass Seed Co out of Canada I think, they ran some of the best ak and white russian and black dom and other crosses of those I'd had. And again, lol, they were making seeds of Blue Hen which is now called Blue Dream, years ago. lol,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Joey Weed and beanhoarder from hemp depot have reliable older genetics at very fair prices.


Thanks for the tip about hemp depot! 
There are a few for $22 that look pretty good. 
Too bad they're out of Texada Timewarp. Woulda been a good outdoor strain for PNW. 
---
*Texada Timewarp* regular seeds
Texada Timewarp x (Texada Timewarp/NL#5) f4

Germination test March 2017 90%
Outdoor
This is an inbred line containing original Texada Timewarp genetics. Timewarp dates back to the 70s, originally grown on Texada Island in B.C. This Canadian legend has stood the test of time and is a true favourite amongst long time outdoor farmers. These buds are what made the strain so famous. The high hits you right behind the eyes and is very heady and strong due to its sativa nature. The buds are heavy and have a wonderful lemony floral taste and aroma. The plants have the potential to grow very large. The branches grow long spears of buds that are highly mould resistant. This strain practically grows itself outside. Its genetics are very hardy, as proven outdoors. The harvest window runs from Sept 20th to end of September. Yields are potentially very high and are perfect for the Canadian climate.

Outdoor harvest September 20th to 30th at 40 to 45NL and Oct 7th at 50NL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Greenhouse??????I'd rather BUY the beans Gu~ throws in the trash than ever run that shit again.


Don't be silly.
Gu doesn't throw beans in the trash. 
They go to the discontinued list...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> The Pucker was a trade for something, maybe it was the Banner x Monster Cookies I grew.
> Sorry the Pucker was poo.
> 
> Photo credits are cool. You already gave me credit for the photo back in the Chuckers Paradise thread. I hadn't even given it a second thought.


Maybe the Pucker just didn't take to my grow program. I give the same regimen to everything. MOst like it, some need more babying which I refuse to do. But the rest of the pack was sent away, and hopefully the new owner will find the spirit of Pucker on his attempt. I'm very surprised that I've had no luck w/ space monkey however. Shame on me, I guess.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe the Pucker just didn't take to my grow program. I give the same regimen to everything. MOst like it, some need more babying which I refuse to do. But the rest of the pack was sent away, and hopefully the new owner will find the spirit of Pucker on his attempt. I'm very surprised that I've had no luck w/ space monkey however. Shame on me, I guess.


Did you have germination issues with th Space Monkey?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2018)

Though no personal experience with that strain, Lukios Garden thread is where you can find fine examples of what "Space Monkey" can be found in those packs. IIRC from the Bodhi thread, I dont believe many have had to search hard to find a solid pheno either?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you have germination issues with th Space Monkey?


The Monkey might be 100% germ at my house.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 26, 2018)

Really enjoy watching the colors on this one as it fades and ripens. (JP)


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Don't be silly.
> Gu doesn't throw beans in the trash.
> They go to the discontinued list...


Do you have the Cowboy Cookies? Most any GMO cross I see right now, can't hardly find negatives or very many, that'd be one I'd take a chance on, jmho.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

Dustjesus said:


> I still have purple punch. Wedding cake mimosa and gorilla glue. Trade them in. I split my trade in on nuggets and packs. 450 in nuggets vaporized. is what it is.


Gu steady stealing dough in the form of no nuggets. What a shame...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Joey Weed and beanhoarder from hemp depot have reliable older genetics at very fair prices.


I was curious about these two but was told by a few members that theyre bunk? Not sure but both have tons of good name genetics for offer.


----------



## klx (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> My next order from them will be from Joey Weed. I've got Beanhoarders ST#3 and one of the Blockhead phenos. Like to pick up some of his WW. I would also love to have some of the pure stuff he's sitting on without being crossed up. You know he has to have an extensive library.


I had germination issues with Beanhoarder's ST#3 from Hemp Depot. 1 out of 15. The hemp depot dude didnt take too kindly to my complaints either. Was a real shame I was super keen to hunt through those for a decent representation of the original.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gu steady stealing dough in the form of no nuggets. What a shame...


It does suck. It’s the one thing I think would have rubbed me the wrong way. I didn’t get wrapped up in the S1’s. I figured I would wait till some reports came in. And I always spent the nuggets as fast as I earned them because I figured I would burn my online acct after a few purchases. So I didn’t ever get hosed. But for the people who were saving their nuggets for Black Friday etc. it was a bunk way to go out on that. 

Being in software dev myself, I saw how volatile the reward amounts were apportioned and kinda knew they were blowing up and he couldnt get them right.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Do you have the Cowboy Cookies? Most any GMO cross I see right now, can't hardly find negatives or very many, that'd be one I'd take a chance on, jmho.


True story. Some of these moms are just made for breeding with and GMO is one of em. Triangle kush and animal cookies are 2 others that put out fire


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> True story. Some of these moms are just made for breeding with and GMO is one of em. Triangle kush and animal cookies are 2 others that put out fire


WooHoo. Christmas money, here I come!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Nov 26, 2018)

AK47even the original good stuff pre2000 was overrated. super strong, but in a clinical, no fun kinda way. hit you right between the eyes. all headbuzz. piercing buzz, cut right through any buzz you already had. but pinpointed focused buzz right in the medulah ombligata


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Did you have germination issues with th Space Monkey?


Yes. Two of 3 didn;t germ. The one that did hated life, so It's existence was terminated w/ extreme prejudice.



HydroRed said:


> Though no personal experience with that strain, Lukios Garden thread is where you can find fine examples of what "Space Monkey" can be found in those packs. IIRC from the Bodhi thread, I dont believe many have had to search hard to find a solid pheno either?





hillbill said:


> The Monkey might be 100% germ at my house.


It was your reports that made me want to try a few. Now I've lost interest, and they reside w/ the other expendables. I once thought about finding a nice male to drop on a couple DVG fem gg 4 [crap], or a Doc's gg4 freebie. [didn't pop] I've taken the gg 4 hint and walked off into the sunset.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Nov 26, 2018)

blizzard bush

Copper chem clones
 
these were flowering for the first 3 or 4 weeks in our greenhouse then had to be moved into our spare bedroom because of early cold snap(s) they have been under hps for about three weeks now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip about hemp depot!
> There are a few for $22 that look pretty good.
> Too bad they're out of Texada Timewarp. Woulda been a good outdoor strain for PNW.
> ---
> ...


I just got my hoo black dogs from hemp depot in July.

You should also check out The great white north seeds too. My roommate grew their lethal purple and Manitoba poison back in 2004-5 outdoor guerrilla style in Northern Illinois. Typically out there our season was done the 1st week of October, with anything from mild frost to a foot of snow have been the nail in the coffin.

I can't remember which one but I think it was the M. poison that was the tastier of the 2. The plants got around 5-6 ft tall and yields were 1/2 pound range on the bigger plants and 1/4 pounders for the smaller ones.

Very hardy and nice genetics for outdoor.

Edit: both strains were finished by last week of sept.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> AK47even the original good stuff pre2000 was overrated. super strong, but in a clinical, no fun kinda way. hit you right between the eyes. all headbuzz. piercing buzz, cut right through any buzz you already had. but pinpointed focused buzz right in the medulah ombligata


Not the pheno my buddies had. That shit was real nice. Nothing bad to say about it and they ordered from serious back in 2007 or around then anyway.

I tried to score a pack back then because it was such good smoke but seeds boutique/ gypsy nirvana pocketed my $160 usd. I haven't tried scoring another pack because all the reviews I've read online since 2010 have been negative.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not the pheno my buddies had. That shit was real nice. Nothing bad to say about it and they ordered from serious back in 2007 or around then anyway.
> 
> I tried to score a pack back then because it was such good smoke but seeds boutique/ gypsy nirvana pocketed my $160 usd. I haven't tried scoring another pack because all the reviews I've read online since 2010 have been negative.


That sucks, I ordered from Seed Boutique a few times years ago and never had issues. Sour Purple from The server fund was one of the frostiest strains I’ve grown.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That sucks, I ordered from Seed Boutique a few times years ago and never had issues. Sour Purple from The serever fund was one of the frostiness strains I’ve grown.View attachment 4239408


I had like 3 or 4 successful orders sending cash but they were all for nirvana strains so like $50 at a time. Then I was like fuck it and sent in over $240 for several strains including the ak but that was too tempting for either a postal worker or gypsy N. 

I was really wanting that ak too, lol.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just got my hoo black dogs from hemp depot in July.
> 
> You should also check out The great white north seeds too. My roommate grew their lethal purple and Manitoba poison back in 2004-5 outdoor guerrilla style in Northern Illinois. Typically out there our season was done the 1st week of October, with anything from mild frost to a foot of snow have been the nail in the coffin.
> 
> ...


I believe I got that M. Poison as a freebie from the depot. I think you or someone had mentioned this strain earlier in one of the threads. Your post has spiked my interest and I'm about to see if i can dig them up. Watch it be a different strain now that im interested! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Nov 26, 2018)

Yep Eso mines different, it's Mozambiquen Poison(Malberry). Anybody know anything about this strain.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 26, 2018)

Full Moon Fever putting on size and leaning toward the Durban, with smells of anise and black liquorice.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 26, 2018)

I just grabbed a pack of raindance before the cyber monday sale is over. Anyone here grown it before?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I just grabbed a pack of raindance before the cyber monday sale is over. Anyone here grown it before?


I was looking at Raindance earlier. Can get it out the door for $22 right now by stacking coupons. 
Still might do it...


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'll give it a go, it has always caught my eye but I've always passed it up. I really like HD it's a solid place , ordering procedure is old school but communication is good. Brad seams like a pretty good dude.


 I'm thinking about ordering 5 packs to account for declining germination rates and making some seeds if I can find a couple nice papas. That one pack every plant was nice. More about your preference on where genetics leaned than anything. Those are the kinds of crosses that need saved or outcrossed by someone.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was curious about these two but was told by a few members that theyre bunk? Not sure but both have tons of good name genetics for offer.


Beanhoarder used multiple males for most strains so there's definitely genetic variability. This approach works great for someone able to grow out a couple packs of 10. When he first released his seeds they were 20/$50-60, so you were guaranteed a good plant.

You've also got to use your brain on strain selection and typical maladies you'd expect from say a chem bx3 ix2 from rez or blueberry from dj. Multiple males means better chance of getting good offspring but you've gotta sift for your gold flakes, not many strains that beanhoarder put out are gonna have tons of fat gold nuggets.

For people that didn't like or think joeys stuff was good had some unrealistic expectations or expect every 10 seeds to automatically deliver the top 1-4% of offspring. C99 is great but it's not ojd's ssdh clone in 7 weeks. It's a different sativa high than the longer flowering stuff. His blueberry is top notch, not dj's selection on plants but his genetics. Heard nothing but good things from people about his ak. I've enjoyed every strain currently available back when he had a myriad of crosses.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

klx said:


> I had germination issues with Beanhoarder's ST#3 from Hemp Depot. 1 out of 15. The hemp depot dude didnt take too kindly to my complaints either. Was a real shame I was super keen to hunt through those for a decent representation of the original.


When was this? I did 5 c99 x st#3 this spring. All 5 up after years in my fridge.

I've never heard of someone having an issue with Brad. Not saying it's impossible but not my experience. I've had issues with stuff he's fixed for me.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 26, 2018)

Start of week 7, got some cuts of this, think I’ll grow a mother out of one


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm thinking about ordering 5 packs to account for declining germination rates and making some seeds if I can find a couple nice papas. That one pack every plant was nice. More about your preference on where genetics leaned than anything. Those are the kinds of crosses that need saved or outcrossed by someone.
> 
> 
> Beanhoarder used multiple males for most strains so there's definitely genetic variability. This approach works great for someone able to grow out a couple packs of 10. When he first released his seeds they were 20/$50-60, so you were guaranteed a good plant.
> ...


Ok that makes sense then. People on forums typically make bold statements based on popping a few seeds. Hard to gauge a breeder or a strain by a just one 10 pack or even better a few seeds. I'll keep this in mind next time I'm shopping for beans, cheers.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok that makes sense then. People on forums typically make bold statements based on popping a few seeds. Hard to gauge a breeder or a strain by a just one 10 pack or even better a few seeds. I'll keep this in mind next time I'm shopping for beans, cheers.


That's kind of the problem with beanhoarder stuff, selling them in 5 packs exacerbates this. He doesn't test individual males like most breeders are doing when they hit multiple strains for a drop so there's some wading through shit to find salvation. 

If someone said "I popped 20 seeds, got 90% of em to flower and didn't find a plant I would keep" I'd find what they liked and see if they're not predisposed to that style of strain. 

Plenty of people say they don't enjoy the effects of a sativa the way some of us do and they avoid growing out a 14 week haze but still try something like Clementine and don't enjoy it because their dick isn't in the dirt. Also plenty of people that grow what other people say is good without thinking if it's best for them or lack the knowledge to even understand what they may or may not like.

You've been around for a minute, you have a good idea of what you might like. Generally speaking, I've found plants that produce what I'm looking for more by genetic content than breeder competency.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok that makes sense then. People on forums typically make bold statements based on popping a few seeds. Hard to gauge a breeder or a strain by a just one 10 pack or even better a few seeds. I'll keep this in mind next time I'm shopping for beans, cheers.


true.. Its also hard to judge a cook by one meal.. but if I go to eat somewhere and get sick or feel the quality doesnt justify the expense then I put them on the do not fuck with list.. Maybe I ordered the filet when I should have ordered the tuna, but at that point I probably never will step foot back in the establishment.. 



quiescent said:


> That's kind of the problem with beanhoarder stuff, selling them in 5 packs exacerbates this. He doesn't test individual males like most breeders are doing when they hit multiple strains for a drop so there's some wading through shit to find salvation.
> 
> If someone said "I popped 20 seeds, got 90% of em to flower and didn't find a plant I would keep" I'd find what they liked and see if they're not predisposed to that style of strain.
> 
> ...


True and well put.. but I've also grown out DNA sleeskunk and been happy but then disappointed when I grew out some sleestack x skunk freebies that turned out to be from seedsman.. My experience with seedsman hasnt been great fwiw but I've heard some of their newer stuff's been alright and would be open to poppin some at some point.. probably wouldnt pay for them though


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was looking at Raindance earlier. Can get it out the door for $22 right now by stacking coupons.
> Still might do it...


Yea i grabbed it for $26 lol i couldnt pass it up.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> true.. Its also hard to judge a cook by one meal.. but if I go to eat somewhere and get sick or feel the quality doesnt justify the expense then I put them on the do not fuck with list.. Maybe I ordered the filet when I should have ordered the tuna, but at that point I probably never will step foot back in the establishment..
> 
> 
> 
> True and well put.. but I've also grown out DNA sleeskunk and been happy but then disappointed when I grew out some sleestack x skunk freebies that turned out to be from seedsman.. My experience with seedsman hasnt been great fwiw but I've heard some of their newer stuff's been alright and would be open to poppin some at some point.. probably wouldnt pay for them though


There's definitely something to be said about some breeders fucking shit up that others did well with before them, lack of testing or lack of integrity. If it's not better than it was before you probably shouldn't release it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

I for one love smoking sativas but I don't like growing them indoors at all. 

My first and last experience growing a full blown sativa indoor was a single bean my buddy found in an ounce of some super good tooty fruity or something similar to that, pretty sure some kind of Thai. The bud was super nice, the plant vegged great and then I threw it in flower, lol. 

The thing got huge and at like 6-8 weeks it just had little popcorn fuzzies, basically like a hybrid plant at 2-3 weeks flower. I quickly realized that the tropical sativas wouldn't work in my little 4'x4'x6' flower space, lol. I chopped her and moved on. 

One day I may just have to retire to the equator and do it right.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 26, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> true.. Its also hard to judge a cook by one meal.. but if I go to eat somewhere and get sick or feel the quality doesnt justify the expense then I put them on the do not fuck with list.. Maybe I ordered the filet when I should have ordered the tuna, but at that point I probably never will step foot back in the establishment..
> 
> 
> 
> True and well put.. but I've also grown out DNA sleeskunk and been happy but then disappointed when I grew out some sleestack x skunk freebies that turned out to be from seedsman.. My experience with seedsman hasnt been great fwiw but I've heard some of their newer stuff's been alright and would be open to poppin some at some point.. probably wouldnt pay for them though


Oh yeah, sometimes you can have such a shitty experience with one strain from a breeder and it be enough to be like fuck them. 

And if I get sick eating somewhere, then yeah I'm done with that place for the most part. Hell I quit eating eggs sunny side up for years, I couldn't stand the smell of egg yolks etc, all because I got sick as hell from eating them. Mom must not have cooked the yolk good enough that time but I was sick for days after eating those eggs, just sopping up that yolk on my toast going to town, lol. I was like 8 then and I didn't eat non scrambled eggs again until I starting smoking pot in teen years. 

And yeah I will never grow seedsman seeds again, they're just bulk Spanish seeds any way. I've ran his ww x mazar, blueberry and my bro did his skunk I think it was, all very mediocre bud. I've had much better from the Mexican bag seeds I grew when I first started growing, lol.


----------



## klx (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> When was this? I did 5 c99 x st#3 this spring. All 5 up after years in my fridge.
> 
> I've never heard of someone having an issue with Brad. Not saying it's impossible but not my experience. I've had issues with stuff he's fixed for me.


Last year. The seeds looked immature to me - small and white so I was not super surprised when they werent viable. I explained to him that for someone international, it took a lot of effort to get the US money order etc and then to be sent non viable seeds was disappointing. He insisted that he personally checked the seeds and they were large and black and started talking about damping off and how to germ seeds like I was some sort of noob.

So yeah, I could not recommend either Hemp Depot or Beanhoarder unfortunately but of course ymmv and glad to hear yours were good!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

klx said:


> Last year. The seeds looked immature to me - small and white so I was not super surprised when they werent viable. I explained to him that for someone international, it took a lot of effort to get the US money order etc and then to be sent non viable seeds was disappointing. He insisted that he personally checked the seeds and they were large and black and started talking about damping off and how to germ seeds like I was some sort of noob.
> 
> So yeah, I could not recommend either Hemp Depot or Beanhoarder unfortunately but of course ymmv and glad to hear yours were good!


Obviously different moms but from the same batch, the only reason I mentioned that c99 cross. If they're pale, they're pale - no reason to argue with the customer about it.

Are you in Australia? When did you order the seeds? If they had to travel through an Australian summer or by boat from Canada I could definitely see them getting cooked in a metal shipping container.


----------



## klx (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Obviously different moms but from the same batch, the only reason I mentioned that c99 cross. If they're pale, they're pale - no reason to argue with the customer about it.
> 
> Are you in Australia? When did you order the seeds? If they had to travel through an Australian summer or by boat from Canada I could definitely see them getting cooked in a metal shipping container.


Yeah that is possible. If they ever get their shit together and enter the 21st century with their ordering, I will give them the benefit of the doubt and have another crack.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm not sure what their postal system is like in Canada but in the US it operates at a loss to make commerce viable. I think it's very expensive for them to mail things, let alone express international. 

I do think that Brad is an older guy based on how long he's been operating and his handwriting, we all get passed by technology at some point as far as the mail order aspect goes. At the same time it might be the most convenient/secure way for him and customers.


----------



## klx (Nov 26, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'm not sure what their postal system is like in Canada but in the US it operates at a loss to make commerce viable. I think it's very expensive for them to mail things, let alone express international.
> 
> I do think that Brad is an older guy based on how long he's been operating and his handwriting, we all get passed by technology at some point as far as the mail order aspect goes. At the same time it might be the most convenient/secure way for him and customers.


Far be it for me to tell someone how to run their business but with Canada legal now, I would imagine that things should be easier for people to have bank accounts etc. Unless they dont wanna pay their taxes of course, but thats another story...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't expect to sift through plants from seeds I paid for to find something decent. Maybe I should go to a Dead show and see if any bags of seeded bud to show up.


----------



## Boosky (Nov 27, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I don't expect to sift through plants from seeds I paid for to find something decent. Maybe I should go to a Dead show and see if any bags of seeded bud to show up.


I’m in for the Chem if you find them! I see what you’re doing there. BTW Space Monkey is legit! As well as 95% of the Bodhi strains I’ve grown! All fire! Mr. B knows how to pick the papa’s!


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 27, 2018)

Here are the two phenotypes I am keeping from a Pebble Pusher tester pack hunt.


Pebble Pusher #5 phenotype, she smells and tastes like a laundry detergent pod smells. Floral, sour, earthy with a hint of sweet, creaminess:













Pebble Pusher #4 -- she smells of lime zest, gas and earthy funk:








Side by side, no flash:


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

klx said:


> Last year. The seeds looked immature to me - small and white so I was not super surprised when they werent viable. I explained to him that for someone international, it took a lot of effort to get the US money order etc and then to be sent non viable seeds was disappointing. He insisted that he personally checked the seeds and they were large and black and started talking about damping off and how to germ seeds like I was some sort of noob.
> 
> So yeah, I could not recommend either Hemp Depot or Beanhoarder unfortunately but of course ymmv and glad to hear yours were good!


 Never had a issue with hemp depot. He always treated me fair.
However I don't buy beanhoarders seeds. I see those seeds as in house genetics like canuk seeds at true north, or Quebec seeds at Montreal seeds or Toronto seeds which are all owned buy the same people.If I want straight out crosses of strains ill just make my own like I do.

I have looked at gps there is a strain or 2 that I would buy...just don't like using my cc to buy seeds from a company not in my country and I don't like mailing payments. That's just me though.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

suthrngrwr said:


> Here are the two phenotypes I am keeping from a Pebble Pusher tester pack hunt.
> 
> 
> Pebble Pusher #5 phenotype, she smells and tastes like a laundry detergent pod smells. Floral, sour, earthy with a hint of sweet, creaminess:
> ...


Nice sugar on that plant.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2018)

I have three *Wake of the Dragon* from _*Strayfox*_ running at the moment .My* WoD #2* is a blood bleeder. Hoping it is a male to knock up my other two for f2's and also chucking with a few other crosses- *Butch Cassidy* (_cookie wreck x stardawg_), *Sundance Kid *(_sunset sherbert x stardawg_), *Tomahawak* (_GG x Stardawg_), *Chickasaw Cooler* (_Ecto Cooler x stardawg_), *Cackleberry* (_Cherry Diesel x Stardawg_) from *Greenpoint* *S*_*eeds*_ and *Tight Dojo* from *Bigworm genetics *and a local *Wedding Cake *24% cut from a local recreational company.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Nice sugar on that plant.


She's a nice one for sure. I did not treat her great either. Clone run is coming up so we'll get to see what she is really capable of.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Nov 27, 2018)

I see the two new strains are listed but not stocked. 

Is there still going to be early release drops for diamond members similar to the city slicker and cake n Chem drops?

I'm pretty sure I remember reading that these would be a recurring thing on new drops for the upper tier members.

@gu


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I see the two new strains are listed but not stocked.
> 
> Is there still going to be early release drops for diamond members similar to the city slicker and cake n Chem drops?
> 
> ...


So Gu is STILL planning on selling those shit seeds? I guess when people have grown tired of your stuff and the reverse auctions continue to drop lower and lower, you gotta do something to maintain interest. 

Also, since when was WiFi sativa dominant? And when did anyone spend $17k on MAC seeds? I’ve been seeing them go on auctions for ~$400 regularly.


----------



## THT (Nov 27, 2018)

Bounty hunter re-veg for cloning purposes.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> So Gu is STILL planning on selling those shit seeds? I guess when people have grown tired of your stuff and the reverse auctions continue to drop lower and lower, you gotta do something to maintain interest.
> 
> Also, since when was WiFi sativa dominant? And when did anyone spend $17k on MAC seeds? I’ve been seeing them go on auctions for ~$400 regularly.


Not impressed with the mac1. Super slow vegger and just a strange plant. Maybe it will put out better seeds


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Nov 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not impressed with the mac1. Super slow vegger and just a strange plant. Maybe it will put out better seeds


You got ahold of those already? They just appeared on the site today, I believe.
Any chance you nabbed bison breath? That one sounds intriguing.

--Buds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2018)

Giggsy70 said:


> I have three *Wake of the Dragon* from _*Strayfox*_ running at the moment .My* WoD #2* is a blood bleeder. Hoping it is a male to knock up my other two for f2's and also chucking with a few other crosses- *Butch Cassidy* (_cookie wreck x stardawg_), *Sundance Kid *(_sunset sherbert x stardawg_), *Tomahawak* (_GG x Stardawg_), *Chickasaw Cooler* (_Ecto Cooler x stardawg_), *Cackleberry* (_Cherry Diesel x Stardawg_) from *Greenpoint* *S*_*eeds*_ and *Tight Dojo* from *Bigworm genetics *and a local *Wedding Cake *24% cut from a local recreational company.


So you've grown Butch Cassidy? What was it like? 
I've got a pack and want to soak them. 
Maybe run em with my pack of gorilla wreck. Hmm...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 27, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> You got ahold of those already? They just appeared on the site today, I believe.
> Any chance you nabbed bison breath? That one sounds intriguing.
> 
> --Buds




ya @Heisenbeans .... how them Greenpoint Macs?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ya @Heisenbeans .... how them Greenpoint Macs?


Fascinating


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Nov 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Fascinating


I'm clearly out of the know here. 
Guess I should go back 50 pages.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 27, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> I'm clearly out of the know here.
> Guess I should go back 50 pages.


Try 200


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> I'm clearly out of the know here.
> Guess I should go back 50 pages.


Heisen is growing the jbeezy cut of wedding cake, there is conjecture to whether or not Gu has the same cut. That's the short of it mate.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Heisen is growing the jbeezy cut of wedding cake, there is conjecture to whether or not Gu has the same cut. That's the short of it mate.


the fate of my cake n chem pack rests in the balance. someone grow it already


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> the fate of my cake n chem pack rests in the balance. someone grow it already


Plant them! You act like they're "rare" or something. Gu will make more. lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> the fate of my cake n chem pack rests in the balance. someone grow it already


Got 3 of them about 4 inches high they looking pretty good so far


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 27, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> the fate of my cake n chem pack rests in the balance. someone grow it already


Got 4 cake n chem and 5 city slickers going atm, dw about the revegging clones, they look good, about a month or so away from flip, cake and chem in the Bottom row


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 27, 2018)

it's not about having more. i want to see if they produce plants anything like the jbeezy cake cut.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Not impressed with the mac1. Super slow vegger and just a strange plant. Maybe it will put out better seeds


What's strange about it? Does it look abnormal?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 28, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Really enjoy watching the colors on this one as it fades and ripens. (JP)
> 
> View attachment 4239260 View attachment 4239261


How many days are you in?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 28, 2018)

Day 45: Blizzard Bush starting to fill in nicely:


Jelly Pie:


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> it's not about having more. i want to see if they produce plants anything like the jbeezy cake cut.


Same that’s why I’m growing them lol


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What's strange about it? Does it look abnormal?


Yeah it's super slow in veg and grows straight up with smaller slow growing nodes.
Not one I would keep honestly. The flower is bad ass if you have the patience.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 28, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> How many days are you in?


At or around 53.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Also, since when was WiFi sativa dominant? And when did anyone spend $17k on MAC seeds? I’ve been seeing them go on auctions for ~$400 regularly.


wifi sativa dom...since always? and the mac first sold in an auction for a man named FunkMonk from the forums a guy donated 17k for the pack I recall, it was clearly more out of the idea of helping Funk out compared to actually wanting to fork over that many racks. It was basically the auction that started all these IG seed auctions that pop up every other day for a multitude of reasons. And Capulator also gave the guy who donated the 17k for the Mac seeds his personal selected cut the MAC1


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

kds710 said:


> wifi sativa dom...since always? and the mac first sold in an auction for a man named FunkMonk from the forums a guy donated 17k for the pack I recall, it was clearly more out of the idea of helping Funk out compared to actually wanting to fork over that many racks. It was basically the auction that started all these IG seed auctions that pop up every other day for a multitude of reasons. And Capulator also gave the guy who donated the 17k for the Mac seeds his personal selected cut the MAC1


Someone should breed MAC with a cheese strain. 

@Heisenbeans?


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone should breed MAC with a cheese strain.
> 
> @Heisenbeans?


Already been done.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone should breed MAC with a cheese strain.
> 
> @Heisenbeans?


Cap already has a MAC and cheese, the grows of it look awesome


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone should breed MAC with a cheese strain.
> 
> @Heisenbeans?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Someone should breed MAC with a cheese strain.
> 
> @Heisenbeans?


I got some shit in the works man people are gonna get in line for.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 28, 2018)

kds710 said:


> wifi sativa dom...since always? and the mac first sold in an auction for a man named FunkMonk from the forums a guy donated 17k for the pack I recall, it was clearly more out of the idea of helping Funk out compared to actually wanting to fork over that many racks. It was basically the auction that started all these IG seed auctions that pop up every other day for a multitude of reasons. And Capulator also gave the guy who donated the 17k for the Mac seeds his personal selected cut the MAC1


WiFi sativa dom? I’ve smoked a lot of WiFi, a few different phenos, and it’s never been anything close to a sativa dom. Do people not remember what sativas are like?

Never heard about that 17k auction. Truly foolish price.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> So you've grown Butch Cassidy? What was it like?
> I've got a pack and want to soak them.
> Maybe run em with my pack of gorilla wreck. Hmm...


I am growing them at the moment and they are coming along nice. Still babies. I would say soak them and enjoy.


----------



## SensiPuff (Nov 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> WiFi sativa dom? I’ve smoked a lot of WiFi, a few different phenos, and it’s never been anything close to a sativa dom. Do people not remember what sativas are like?
> 
> Never heard about that 17k auction. Truly foolish price.


I had to lol as the white is a known heavy hitting indica. I saw someone posting about an island sweet skunk being pure sativa. No offense to the guy but I laughed my ass off. Correct me if im wrong but skunk is hybridized. Thai, haze, malawi would be good pure sativa. Closest thing I've smoked would be moonshine haze by rare dankness, super dank. Similar to snorting a line of cocaine and it lasting a couple hours


----------



## smokeybeard (Nov 28, 2018)

SensiPuff said:


> I had to lol as the white is a known heavy hitting indica. I saw someone posting about an island sweet skunk being pure sativa. No offense to the guy but I laughed my ass off. Correct me if im wrong but skunk is hybridized. Thai, haze, malawi would be good pure sativa. Closest thing I've smoked would be moonshine haze by rare dankness, super dank. Similar to snorting a line of cocaine and it lasting a couple hours



Got some last time I was in Denver, shit was fire. Smelled like gear lube + something else I couldn't put my finger on. Had me going good for a few hours.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Day 45: Blizzard Bush starting to fill in nicely:
> View attachment 4239969
> 
> Jelly Pie:
> ...


Man you got that bathroom dialed in looking good!!!


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Nov 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Heisen is growing the jbeezy cut of wedding cake, there is conjecture to whether or not Gu has the same cut. That's the short of it mate.


Saved me 200 pages. Thanks for that!
I got a pack of the wedding cakes. All very strong but all ended up with all boys.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> Saved me 200 pages. Thanks for that!
> I got a pack of the wedding cakes. All very strong but all ended up with all boys.


Well that's not good news.
Did you use the whole pack?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> Saved me 200 pages. Thanks for that!
> I got a pack of the wedding cakes. All very strong but all ended up with all boys.


Hope I have better luck, 2 are shorter in structure so just assuming at this point lol they big enough to get a faint stem rub, smells of vanilla essence kinda, all three have purple linings in there stems. Time will tell, ahh not cake and chem the hemp one, cool


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well that's not good news.
> Did you use the whole pack?


He might be talkin the s1s? The hemp seed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> He might be talkin the s1s? The hemp seed


Derp, my bad. 
I was thinking cake n chem...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

There are definitely some good deals in the auction if you're patient. 
28 bucks for copper chem yesterday (out the door), and today I could have snagged cowboy kush for $15. 
I've already got those 2 strains, so no deal. 

Might grab a pack of eagle scout if the price is right.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

This texas butter is finishing the quickest 
It ain’t pretty at all tho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> This texas butter is finishing the quickest View attachment 4240386
> It ain’t pretty at all tho
> View attachment 4240388


It's sprouting white pistils so you know it's almost time to chop.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's sprouting white pistils so you know it's almost time to chop.


Hahaha it’s day 44, I’ll take it too day 56 at least lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hahaha it’s day 44, I’ll take it too day 56 at least lol


I'm just messing with ya.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm just messing with ya.


Haha thought so, Kinda hoping I don’t run into one that keeps throwing white hairs; that would shit me lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Haha thought so, Kinda hoping I don’t run into one that keeps throwing white hairs; that would shit me lol


Sorry bro, but it's possible with stardawg crosses. 
The ones I've grown threw white pistils all the way to the chop.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry bro, but it's possible with stardawg crosses.
> The ones I've grown threw white pistils all the way to the chop.


No need to be sorry it’s not your fault it’s a stardawg trait


----------



## Flash63 (Nov 28, 2018)

Cookies n chem from seed,going to be a frost monster.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 28, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> Saved me 200 pages. Thanks for that!
> I got a pack of the wedding cakes. All very strong but all ended up with all boys.


Hey bro, if those were wedding cake s1 from green point then you need to hit up Gu at green point because he sold you bogus beans. The s1s that he sold earlier this year were a scam, he got played by some Adam guy who supplied those s1s. Gu credited a lot of people back with nuggets, which are basically in store credit, but then he cancelled all the nuggets that people still had saved. 

Long and short of it, if they were s1 wedding cakes from Greenpoint then you grew hemp and gps should make you whole so I'd email them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hey bro, if those were wedding cake s1 from green point then you need to hit up Gu at green point because he sold you bogus beans. The s1s that he sold earlier this year were a scam, he got played by some Adam guy who supplied those s1s. Gu credited a lot of people back with nuggets, which are basically in store credit, but then he cancelled all the nuggets that people still had saved.
> 
> Long and short of it, if they were s1 wedding cakes from Greenpoint then you grew hemp and gps should make you whole so I'd email them.


A week ago, for the first time in my life throwing seed packs away, I threw my 5 or so packs of S1's into the garbage.
I have to make room in my seed bucket for new arrivals.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hey bro, if those were wedding cake s1 from green point then you need to hit up Gu at green point because he sold you bogus beans. The s1s that he sold earlier this year were a scam, he got played by some Adam guy who supplied those s1s. Gu credited a lot of people back with nuggets, which are basically in store credit, but then he cancelled all the nuggets that people still had saved.
> 
> Long and short of it, if they were s1 wedding cakes from Greenpoint then you grew hemp and gps should make you whole so I'd email them.


So were there any other s1 strains affected by this Adam scam? or was it limited to WC?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 28, 2018)

ALL of the S1's


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> ALL of the S1's


Sure am glad I only got one pack in that case. I try to stick to regular stock as much as possible.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Sure am glad I only got one pack in that case. I try to stick to regular stock as much as possible.


 Nothing wrong with fems those weren’t fems they were scam seeds


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey GU any chance you have any Super Sour Fire og seeds or crosses stashed away? Or maybe you still hold the Super Sour Deez clone.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2018)

Silly cheap seeds reverse auction right now!


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Nov 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well that's not good news.
> Did you use the whole pack?


The whole pack of 6 fem wedding cakes s1's. Yes, I popped them all and 60 days in I found they we're boys. I emailed Gu and he had replacements out to me the very next day.
One srunk really good so I kept pollen.guess I'll trash that now.


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hey bro, if those were wedding cake s1 from green point then you need to hit up Gu at green point because he sold you bogus beans. The s1s that he sold earlier this year were a scam, he got played by some Adam guy who supplied those s1s. Gu credited a lot of people back with nuggets, which are basically in store credit, but then he cancelled all the nuggets that people still had saved.
> 
> Long and short of it, if they were s1 wedding cakes from Greenpoint then you grew hemp and gps should make you whole so I'd email them.


I emailed him right away when they showed up males. He made it right and replaced them instantly.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> I emailed him right away when they showed up males. He made it right and replaced them instantly.


I'm pretty late to the party but I sent him an email anyway...only 6 months later lol. I guess I'm too passive. The four I popped all showed balls but I didn't waste too much time or space so I just accepted the loss and moved on. I was super busy this summer with a renovation project so I wasn't paying attention to this thread. So much to pop I try not to get hung up when something doesn't work out but I really respect the way gu has handled the situation for you all. It's ironic how much shit I see ppl giving GPS online. I've used many services at this point and GPS downright has some of the best customer service, response time to inquiries, shipping speed, deals and the most important part, genetics!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

I harvested some tomahawk recently and it is fantastic. I plan to run it again and again and also hunt some more. Out of the overwhelming amount of shit I have on deck, this one dynamite diesel had the best, dankest, most diesel-y stem rub that it skipped to the front of the on-deck veg line and got up-potted/cloned early. I flipped that about a week and a half ago and it is looking good. Can't wait to be able to share some updates with y'all in coming weeks.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Anybody get in on the motorbreath or mac cross? By the time I noticed them (this morning) they were out of stock.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 29, 2018)

Having a pretty good time growing this Cackleberry #4 out. And by good time I mean doing almost nothing. Easy grow, easy clone. Fruity lemon sour diesel smells. Me likey.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Having a pretty good time growing this Cackleberry #4 out. And by good time I mean doing almost nothing. Easy grow, easy clone. Fruity lemon sour diesel smells. Me likey. View attachment 4240627


I like the look! Almost tye dye on the fans. What day is it on from flip?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 29, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Having a pretty good time growing this Cackleberry #4 out. And by good time I mean doing almost nothing. Easy grow, easy clone. Fruity lemon sour diesel smells. Me likey. View attachment 4240627


Beautiful plant. I have a few Cackleberry running, a few weeks old and am very much looking fwd to watching these grow.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I like the look! Almost tye dye on the fans. What day is it on from flip?


This is chop day at 73. The fade colors are just a bonus.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Some of the hawk! Hard as a rock. No PGRs. All organic in homemade tlo super soil mix. Taken about 9 weeks.
Saved this one. Plan to see what happens taking it to 10 and 11 weeks in the future.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqxi55uBVK2/


----------



## ianc4990 (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone else not have their black friday order ship out yet. They made it seem like everything was good a few days ago when i checked, but still nothing. Unusual for GPS, but wasnt sure if it was just the holidays


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> I emailed him right away when they showed up males. He made it right and replaced them instantly.


Cool cool. I know he didnt tell any customers what happened, which is bullshit, so I wanted to make sure you were up to speed. Cheers


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Some of the hawk! Hard as a rock. No PGRs. All organic in homemade tlo super soil mix. Taken about 9 weeks.
> Saved this one. Plan to see what happens taking it to 10 and 11 weeks in the future.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bqxi55uBVK2/


What is that good looking gal on your avatar


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What is that good looking gal on your avatar


That is star diesel from TD. Wasn't very stable and took 14 weeks but it sure was photogenic towards the end. Swelled pretty well for a 2 gal tester pot! It's part of the reason I fell in love with stardawg. Overall I like this stardawg leaning tomahawk better. It's got a very similar flavor and stench but better density, frost, flowering time, and potency. 

Can't wait to see what this dynamite diesel is like. I imagine it will be very similar. The difference being ONYCD vs ECSD if I'm not mistaken. Who in here has experience with it? It's just starting to flower. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Texas Butter


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 29, 2018)

Cake and chem seedlings 3 n a half weeks old, won’t show preflowers for another 2 - 3 weeks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I'm pretty late to the party but I sent him an email anyway...only 6 months later lol. I guess I'm too passive. The four I popped all showed balls but I didn't waste too much time or space so I just accepted the loss and moved on. I was super busy this summer with a renovation project so I wasn't paying attention to this thread. So much to pop I try not to get hung up when something doesn't work out but I really respect the way gu has handled the situation for you all.* It's ironic how much shit I see ppl giving GPS online.* I've used many services at this point and GPS downright has some of the best customer service, response time to inquiries, shipping speed, deals and the most important part, genetics!


But in actuality Gu did not go about the s1 ordeal very well at all, honestly. He only gave refunds to people that contacted him. He didn't mention it on the gps website, he never sent emails to the many folks that did buy the s1s and he even called members here out for mentioning that the seeds might not be what Gu thought they were going to be. Then to top it off, GPS, refunded a lot of people with nuggets and then later removed all nuggets from all customers so many folks lost money due to that. A member here lost like $450 because the vanishing nuggets. 

If Gu/gps would have mentioned the bunk s1s on his site and emailed everyone that bought the bunk seeds I would still be supporting him and recommending gps to folks but I don't do any of that. Plus you add on the whole payofix debacle and it's all no bueno. 

So many other seedbanks not doing that stuff for me to buy any more gps gear. I'll grow out the cookies and chem and bodega bbgum but not sure if I'll get to the iron horse, boomtown or deputy.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But in actuality Gu did not go about the s1 ordeal very well at all, honestly. He only gave refunds to people that contacted him. He didn't mention it on the gps website, he never sent emails to the many folks that did buy the s1s and he even called members here out for mentioning that the seeds might not be what Gu thought they were going to be. Then to top it off, GPS, refunded a lot of people with nuggets and then later removed all nuggets from all customers so many folks lost money due to that. A member here lost like $450 because the vanishing nuggets.
> 
> If Gu/gps would have mentioned the bunk s1s on his site and emailed everyone that bought the bunk seeds I would still be supporting him and recommending gps to folks but I don't do any of that. Plus you add on the whole payofix debacle and it's all no bueno.
> 
> So many other seedbanks not doing that stuff for me to buy any more gps gear. I'll grow out the cookies and chem and bodega bbgum but not sure if I'll get to the iron horse, boomtown or deputy.


I see what you're saying and possibly misread the situation slightly at first. He is admitting the issue and comping people though right? It's not like he's telling people it's grower error so f off like some of these companies do when there are issues from what I can see. I don't know anything about this $450 member with vanishing nuggets so it's hearsay from my perspective until I learn more. The posts I've read so far where other customers are chiming in seem positive to me. 

Anyway my experience has been nothing but pleasant dealing with GPS and the promos that are thrown out are the most generous I've seen, especially if you patiently play your cards right.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Having a pretty good time growing this Cackleberry #4 out. And by good time I mean doing almost nothing. Easy grow, easy clone. Fruity lemon sour diesel smells. Me likey. View attachment 4240627


That’s a great looking plant. Nice ratio.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I see what you're saying and possibly misread the situation slightly at first. He is admitting the issue and comping people though right? It's not like he's telling people it's grower error so f off like some of these companies do when there are issues from what I can see. I don't know anything about this $450 member with vanishing nuggets so it's hearsay from my perspective until I learn more. The posts I've read so far where other customers are chiming in seem positive to me.
> 
> Anyway my experience has been nothing but pleasant dealing with GPS and the promos that are thrown out are the most generous I've seen, especially if you patiently play your cards right.


It is not hearsay though bro. It is all in this thread, lmao.

I've been following along since last year and was a big fan of gps, right up until this s1 shit happened.

Here let me fill you in to the last 9 months or so. Gu bought a bunch of seeds from some dude named Adam that Gu didn't even really know. Gu told people that the seeds were legit and everything would be solid just like gps strain. He totally put his name on those s1 seeds. Then it turned out those seeds were actually just bulk hemps seeds that the Adam dude scammed Gu with.

Gu came on here trying to say it was all rumors but people here weren't having that and continually called Gu out until Gu finally admitted they were bunk. Then Gu never posted anything on his website and told no one outside this thread those seeds were bunk.

Then he said he would only give replacements or nuggets unless you sent the seeds back to which you could get a cash refund. Most people took the nuggets as repayment. Well a couple months ago Gu wiped out all the nuggets from members because someone found a way to hack his nugget system, surprise surprise.

So if you didn't log on to rollitup during that time, like yourself, then you wasted a lot of time and energy growing bunk hemp seeds because dude couldn't be bothered to email his loyal customers.

So yeah, it is not hear say just because you didn't read through this thread bro. Cheers and hope the replacement work better for you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2018)

Then add on the fact that many many members here have had the credit card hacked because of green points credit card processor, payofix. 

It has nothing to do with hating on Gu. He did the damage to his own rep. If people want to give him a pass then that's on them. But as a business it is just not my cup of tea. So many people out here hustle seeds now why bother with the bullshit?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2018)

and the packs that were seized weren't replaced when that happened.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It is not hearsay though bro. It is all in this thread, lmao.


I said from MY perspective, at the time of typing that. I have a few hundred pages left to go


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I said from MY perspective, at the time of typing that. I have a few hundred pages left to go


Oh you’ll find what you’re looking for... evidence. It stays on the internet forever. Cause someone saved screenshots. Know what I’m sayin?  We know everything.

Nothin wrong with his reg seeds afaik they are what they are.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Then add on the fact that many many members here have had the credit card hacked because of green points credit card processor, payofix.
> 
> It has nothing to do with hating on Gu. He did the damage to his own rep. If people want to give him a pass then that's on them. But as a business it is just not my cup of tea. So many people out here hustle seeds now why bother with the bullshit?


All of this is 100% true. I read the entire thread. Gu lied and posts got deleted. Still going to grow my gps eventually, but I don't need anymore stardawg crosses even if they're $10 a pack. I already have enough. Also, all his moms are from dispensaries in denver. I could just get those myself. The drama in this thread and the occasional GPS pics will keep me coming back though, lol. I will post pics once I grow them. I also plan to spread some F2s.

Agree that I don't need anymore GPS.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

Well I'm gonna keep popping various breeders' gear from my vault and look for winners. I'll post the GPS stuff here. The people growing out GPS regs seem pretty happy with the quality (myself included). As far as ethics go, there are some valid points and the beauty of a free market is that you get to vote with your dollars and support another company if you hate greenpoint now.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It is not hearsay though bro. It is all in this thread, lmao.
> 
> I've been following along since last year and was a big fan of gps, right up until this s1 shit happened.
> 
> ...


All facts GU biggest mistake was not informing everyone up front about the S1s ... I think pay o fix is less of an issue than what everyone makes it out to be but the S1 deal he handled wrong hopefully he learned from it, i can only guess he did it that way to minimize his financial loss but the fact that it’s still brought up daily shows it was the wrong way to go about it mainly because there are still people who probably haven’t gotten around to growing out those seeds so it’ll keep coming back to haunt him periodically, it’s not to late he could still put up a disclaimer on his website which he should consider.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 29, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> All facts GU biggest mistake was not informing everyone up front about the S1s ... I think pay o fix is less of an issue than what everyone makes it out to be but the S1 deal he handled wrong hopefully he learned from it, i can only guess he did it that way to minimize his financial loss but the fact that it’s still brought up daily shows it was the wrong way to go about it mainly because there are still people who probably haven’t gotten around to growing out those seeds so it’ll keep coming back to haunt him periodically, it’s not to late he could still put up a disclaimer on his website which he should consider.


If he had learned from it he wouldn’t be willing to drop a MAC1 cross without testing it.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If he had learned from it he wouldn’t be willing to drop a MAC1 cross without testing it.


If u say so


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If he had learned from it he wouldn’t be willing to drop a MAC1 cross without testing it.


Everyone should stop buying Gu's seeds now because this hater seems to have his panties in a bunch all the time. What's the problem, douchebro? Slow news day for ya?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 29, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Everyone should stop buying Gu's seeds now because this hater seems to have his panties in a bunch all the time. What's the problem, douchebro? Slow news day for ya?


Well in his defense I did see cap say that mac doesn't breed well on IG. gromer backed it from what appeared to be his personal trials. But I see where gu is coming from too. It'd be like gu saying cop chem doesn't breed well. Only he can make more copper chem beans effectively lol

I guess time will tell if the gps mac crosses are shit or not.

I've got my own macs to play with from the 2nd drop 

Guess I will have to find out myself how they take a chuck


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Well in his defense I did see cap say that mac doesn't breed well on IG. gromer backed it from what appeared to be his personal trials. But I see where gu is coming from too. It'd be like gu saying cop chem doesn't breed well. Only he can make more copper chem beans effectively lol
> 
> I guess time will tell if the gps mac crosses are shit or not.
> 
> ...


Bro, there are other breeders in Colorado (located out of Boulder) that were one of the first to drop x MAC male crosses before Cap even started to tell people not to make f2s publicly. Gu is filling the void in the market for MAC - there's just too much crazy demand for it (and the strain is hype imo). Can't blame the guy for supplying something that a lot of people are asking for.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 29, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Well in his defense I did see cap say that mac doesn't breed well on IG. gromer backed it from what appeared to be his personal trials. But I see where gu is coming from too. It'd be like gu saying cop chem doesn't breed well. Only he can make more copper chem beans effectively lol
> 
> I guess time will tell if the gps mac crosses are shit or not.
> 
> ...


Not just Gromer. I’ve seen many people on IG say they got shit from the MAC1. And it’s not every plant, the MAC1 cut seems to have the biggest problems.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Bro, there are other breeders in Colorado (located out of Boulder) that were one of the first to drop x MAC male crosses before Cap even started to tell people not to make f2s publicly. Gu is filling the void in the market for MAC - there's just too much crazy demand for it (and the strain is hype imo). Can't blame the guy for supplying something that a lot of people are asking for.


It’s only the MAC1 cut that has issues. Although @Bodyne knows someone who has made crosses with MAC males that were also messed up. May be hit or miss depending on the plant used.


----------



## klx (Nov 30, 2018)

IG reality is not reality reality.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s only the MAC1 cut that has issues. Although @Bodyne knows someone who has made crosses with MAC males that were also messed up. May be hit or miss depending on the plant used.


No one gives a flying fuck about your conjecture and convoluted stories. Either grow the MAC yourself and post pics of it or learn to shut the fuck up like the rest of us.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Not just Gromer. I’ve seen many people on IG say they got shit from the MAC1. And it’s not every plant, the MAC1 cut seems to have the biggest problems.


I was hearing you don't get many seeds and a lot of runty mutants present but I'll take it with a grain of salt til I see for myself.



rocker335 said:


> (and the strain is hype imo)


There is a reason I haven't flowered mine yet, the ones I popped haven't exactly wow'd me in veg. I'm getting there though. Some pics I saw on riu today made me feel like I should've flipped them already. Amazing pictures. Can't remember who it was.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> No one gives a flying fuck about your conjecture and convoluted stories. Either grow the MAC yourself and post pics of it or learn to shut the fuck up like the rest of us.


The MAC1 cut is everywhere and many people have tried. Have you seen a successful MAC1 cross? Cuz I haven’t. 

Gu has already experienced the shitty seed production. He posted about it on this thread. It only supports what everyone else has already said about the cut.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

The whole site is on reverse auction now y'all. Good luck getting some bargains


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The MAC1 cut is everywhere and many people have tried. Have you seen a successful MAC1 cross? Cuz I haven’t.
> 
> Gu has already experienced the shitty seed production. He posted about it on this thread. It only supports what everyone else has already said about the cut.


Then don’t buy it problem solved ....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Then don’t buy it problem solved ....


Trying to inform others so they don’t buy some shit things is a bad thing? Really?

Seriously confused why you guys like to white knight for a guy that’s had a history of being a scum bag that goes back long before the S1 shit.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Trying to inform others so they don’t buy some shit things is a bad thing? Really?
> 
> Seriously confused why you guys like to white knight for a guy that’s had a history of being a scum bag that goes back long before the S1 shit.


I think the people looking for MAC f1s will buy them whether or not a saint like you comes along and "informs" them about the plant's lineage and lack of vigor (which is not related to GPS in any way). Now go shitpost somewhere else.


----------



## TWest65 (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> ... or learn to shut the fuck up like the rest of us.


Lookup the definition of oxymoron.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s only the MAC1 cut that has issues. Although @Bodyne knows someone who has made crosses with MAC males that were also messed up. May be hit or miss depending on the plant used.


f2 looks good, the og nightmare cross, the blue steel cross and some others, funny growth and.or mutant looking. Spec ops cross seems ok and I'll try the jabbawocky cross again. Again, as far as males, I've seen Umami have that MACmints male that looks good, but the Mac male isn't alone. And the strainly place out of Southern Oregon is selling legit cuts. So Im prolly of the opinion the female cut is good, after I grow out some more crosses, I have a better idea, but I think the f2's are prolly where ya gonna find some goodies, and i suspect that's why Cap was like he was with those or fems. jmho and jme

Also have acquired a couple of crosses with the MAC as the mom, so next round I'll try them out.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Jaye-Pee
14 hour soak and into paper towles.
3 cracked in the shot glass.

 
@ the 20 hour mark the paper towels were rehydrated with Urb+H2O(r/o).
3rd bean cracked and sprouted.
 
@24 hours they went into pellets. A day or so and it'll be rise and shine for the new recruits.
Oh yea! Booyeah! Thanks again to the cool dude.


----------



## GrowRijt (Nov 30, 2018)

dstroy said:


> That’s a great looking plant. Nice ratio.


Thanks, I think she can do better even. First run from seed and all.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2018)

Good time to check Reverse Auctions right now...most strains super silly cheap if anyone wants some GPS.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> The whole site is on reverse auction now y'all. Good luck getting some bargains


30 minute timers make it painful, but there are a couple I want.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 30, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Good time to check Reverse Auctions right now...most strains super silly cheap if anyone wants some GPS.


Looks like the Jelly sold out again


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> The whole site is on reverse auction now y'all. Good luck getting some bargains


The same discontinued strains that were $44 yesterday not on sale are starting at $89 today on auction.....awesome bargains.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> The same discontinued strains that were $44 yesterday not on sale are starting at $89 today on auction.....awesome bargains.


Almost everything was under $20 when I looked early this morning. Snooze ya lose.



Chunky Stool said:


> 30 minute timers make it painful


Agreed.


----------



## kds710 (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> WiFi sativa dom? I’ve smoked a lot of WiFi, a few different phenos, and it’s never been anything close to a sativa dom. Do people not remember what sativas are like?
> 
> Never heard about that 17k auction. Truly foolish price.


since you didn't hear about it, you're skeptical that it happened? I've never heard of you, yet here you are. And I mentioned that the 17k was obviously more about helping out the person the auction was for than actually wanting to pay that much for a pack of seeds.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 30, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Almost everything was under $20 when I looked early this morning. Snooze ya lose.


You should cash in some of your Nuggets and get a super deal.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 30, 2018)

Can't wait to chop my jp/bb.....


Cause these ladies need some more soil and a new home!!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You should cash in some of your Nuggets and get a super deal.


Lol I'm stocked on GPS from super deals. I'll be hunting something different from greenpoint every seed run until further notice.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 30, 2018)

And for the record, that toilet is decommissioned, but if it wasn't.... it'd be hands down my favorite place to take a dump...


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

kds710 said:


> since you didn't hear about it, you're skeptical that it happened? I've never heard of you, yet here you are. And I mentioned that the 17k was obviously more about helping out the person the auction was for than actually wanting to pay that much for a pack of seeds.


now I see why its crossed to so many things, listed as a 60/40 sat dom, listed as a daytime buzz. I don't want any now, lol. Fuck that lightweight, energy, daytime weak buzz. But yea, now I see why he made all those firealien crosses and he's got new ones coming out, as the reg ole Wifi seems weak, unless #3 Krome's cut or unless partnered with something. Thanks for pointing that out, now I know the beans arent worth what they are charging, lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 30, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Can't wait to chop my jp/bb.....
> 
> 
> Cause these ladies need some more soil and a new home!!
> View attachment 4241167 View attachment 4241168


@CHG what do you have in the line up there waiting on the flower room


----------



## tman42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bounty Hunter day 43


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 30, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Lol I'm stocked on GPS from super deals. I'll be hunting something different from greenpoint every seed run until further notice.



Yeah, there are most definitely fire in GPS packs...especially Copper Chem and Jelly Pie (my experience).
Last night I tried some early nugs that I cut from the copper.
Whoa, that shit is sta-rong!
Got at least 2 different phenos and both are great. (popped 6 and got 4 fems)
Jelly Pie, well, that goes without saying... I think it’s pretty obvious it’s my favorite. lol


My Copper Chem is straight up Pine-Sol floor cleaner with a touch of skunky sweetness.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Nov 30, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 43


Looks really good!



SoHappy101 said:


> My Copper Chem is straight up Pine-Sol floor cleaner with a touch of skunky sweetness.


Sounds really good!

My current hunt with dynamite diesel has some hells bells by swamp boys so hopefully I find a solid Legend OG leaner and can go without but damn you sure are making it look good.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 30, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> 
> Sounds really good!
> ...



Yeah, perhaps I will post a pic or two of some Copper later. 
They look pretty bad, though. lol. 
They got neglected for a good while, that and they seem a bit finicky in general. 
But, i will get them dialed in and keep them around for a while. They’re too strong and yield too good not to. 

Maybe someone can chime in on how their grow went. 
I’m using R/O with Mega, so i’m thinking they just needed some/more calmag...


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 30, 2018)

Round 2 before I make my mind up if I'm keeping any of the hibernates around. Still waiting on one to get a at least a week of cure, and another to finish drying. But I'll have a smoke report on them as soon as they are ready.

They're looking a bit rough, but they were in 1 gallons under 4 15w led bulbs while I was waiting on flower to finish up. I also decided to toss this scrog net I made a while back in there to see if I can squeeze some more yield out of the box. I'm thinking 2 weeks before I flip should be enough for them to fill out the roots, and the screen.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Looks like the Jelly sold out again





CoB_nUt said:


> Jaye-Pee
> 14 hour soak and into paper towles.
> 3 cracked in the shot glass.
> 
> Oh yea! Booyeah! Thanks again to the cool dude.


De nada. The reason I parted w/ that pack is [a] I have 5 of the original pack laft, and * my first run gifted me w/ about a dozen beans from a couple of buds. I couldn't satnd the suspense any longer, so I paper toweled 5 of them. 6 days later all 5 are popped and in hydroton. Now I have to figure out what to do with them......maybe clone and introduce a shirley to Big Smith first of the year. 
*
edit - no idea why the *bold type. *


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hibernate at 49


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Trying to inform others so they don’t buy some shit things is a bad thing? Really?
> 
> Seriously confused why you guys like to white knight for a guy that’s had a history of being a scum bag that goes back long before the S1 shit.


Confused why you sit on a GPS thread every day when u claim to be done with GPS? You voiced your opinion cool! we get it ... It's still a GPS thread some people want to actually see GPS plants grown out and pictures etc ....


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 30, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 43
> View attachment 4241185 View attachment 4241188


Stacking! Very nice representation. Great grow!


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 30, 2018)

Copper Chem at 49:


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 30, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Copper Chem at 49:
> 
> View attachment 4241246 View attachment 4241247





newgrow16 said:


> Hibernate at 49
> 
> View attachment 4241201


How are you liking the nose on the hibernate?
Copper Chem lookin strong!


----------



## Lurrabq (Nov 30, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Round 2 before I make my mind up if I'm keeping any of the hibernates around. Still waiting on one to get a at least a week of cure, and another to finish drying. But I'll have a smoke report on them as soon as they are ready.
> 
> They're looking a bit rough, but they were in 1 gallons under 4 15w led bulbs while I was waiting on flower to finish up. I also decided to toss this scrog net I made a while back in there to see if I can squeeze some more yield out of the box. I'm thinking 2 weeks before I flip should be enough for them to fill out the roots, and the screen.
> View attachment 4241195


Flip would depend on how tall you want those Hibernates.

Mine did not stretch at all. Keep those around for your late night smoke. I was very pleased with the few I've grown.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

Has anyone had problems with cowboy cookies? 
It looks interesting but I really don't want to deal with hermies.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone had problems with cowboy cookies?
> It looks interesting but I really don't want to deal with hermies.


that's the one you prolly won't find any in, I see no reports of gmo crosses hermie, Im sure Ive not seen all report. That's the one I want, but may just get the clone, not decided yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> No one gives a flying fuck about your conjecture and convoluted stories. Either grow the MAC yourself and post pics of it or learn to shut the fuck up like the rest of us.


That is so dumb ass logic. Learn to be quite? Naw bro, lmao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You should cash in some of your Nuggets and get a super deal.


I owe you a beer for that one. Kudos Red


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Confused why you sit on a GPS thread every day when u claim to be done with GPS? You voiced your opinion cool! we get it ... It's still a GPS thread some people want to actually see GPS plants grown out and pictures etc ....


I bet this dude doesn't even own any GPS packs. Probably just a TDS lackey bent out of shape from the icmag days...it's a pity to be such a hater without anything of value to contribute to this thread.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is so dumb ass logic. Learn to be quite? Naw bro, lmao


Well, Eso, I'll take your word any day over most others', but that's due to your experience, pics, contributions etc.
This jayblaze dude does nothing but hate (seriously, look at his post history) and unfortunately there's quite a gaggle of haters here now that are speaking on seeds that were released a mere day or so ago. If there's any male that can increase vigor on the MAC, the stardawg would be a good bet on one that could.
Hoped you would stay off the hate-train - it's a little overdone now amdist all the great pics people are posting of all sorts of GPS strains. I can't imagine being a new customer, buying a few packs and then being directed to this thread, which can be a hater-dumpster fire many times. Just my two cents.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> How are you liking the nose on the hibernate?
> Copper Chem lookin strong!


Wife asked to describe terpene smell, first reaction citrusy with hint of citronella


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I bet this dude doesn't even own any GPS packs. Probably just a TDS lackey bent out of shape from the icmag days...it's a pity to be such a hater without anything of value to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Well, Eso, I'll take your word any day over most others', but that's due to your experience, pics, contributions etc.
> This jayblaze dude does nothing but hate (seriously, look at his post history) and unfortunately there's quite a gaggle of haters here now that are speaking on seeds that were released a mere day or so ago. If there's any male that can increase vigor on the MAC, the stardawg would be a good bet on one that could.
> Hoped you would stay off the hate-train - it's a little overdone now amdist all the great pics people are posting of all sorts of GPS strains. I can't imagine being a new customer, buying a few packs and then being directed to this thread, which can be a hater-dumpster fire many times. Just my two cents.


The purpose for the female is get the mac traits, If you want Stardawg traits just buy BX crosses and S1s of stardawgs,Skip over the mac. I mean really the guy has valid point and i agree with him, Your the biggest fan boy here and Gu still aint giving you free packs homie. The MAC1 sucks, I have her and she is a strange plant that requires patience. Cap said the MAC1 crosses are coming out like shit. Thats not a fact to be disputed. If you followed IG and can see these elite cuts are aready being used to make crosses. If anyone can get a good cross out of the MAC1 it would be CAP.
Anything good that comes out of a stardawg crossed to the MAC1 is gonna be just more of the same stardawg. Instead of calling people haters take your swinger blinders off and see what people are saying that actually know what they are talking about, yeah we all like to argue and come off as haters to you, but maybe we also know what were talking about as much as you hate to admit it.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Nov 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Flip would depend on how tall you want those Hibernates.
> 
> Mine did not stretch at all. Keep those around for your late night smoke. I was very pleased with the few I've grown.


Yeah my 5&6 don't have any stretch, but my #7 does. I probably won't tuck 5&6 during the stretch. I figure 2 weeks gives me enough time to get a feel for the smoke on what I've harvested, so I can determine which if any I keep.

I still have 3 beans of it left, so if none of these make the cut I'll pop those and hope for a keeper.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 30, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Wife asked to describe terpene smell, first reaction citrusy with hint of citronella


Interesting. Shuteye 5, the mom in hibernate has to be some of the best tasting herb on the planet Bubba Kush/Fire OG x Aliendawg


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 30, 2018)

By the way it's *Reverse Auction Weekend(Click Here).* The whole store is on Reverse Auction with no reserves.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 30, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @CHG what do you have in the line up there waiting on the flower room


Those are clones of the JPs and the better of the two blizzard bushes... I'm gona transplant 12 to 2 gals, give em a week and then flip. the JP looks to be pretty fire, so depending on smoke rpt, i might keep her as a mother, and planning to pop some FMF and eaglescouts next.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> I bet this dude doesn't even own any GPS packs. Probably just a TDS lackey bent out of shape from the icmag days...it's a pity to be such a hater without anything of value to contribute to this thread.
> 
> Well, Eso, I'll take your word any day over most others', but that's due to your experience, pics, contributions etc.
> This jayblaze dude does nothing but hate (seriously, look at his post history) and unfortunately there's quite a gaggle of haters here now that are speaking on seeds that were released a mere day or so ago. If there's any male that can increase vigor on the MAC, the stardawg would be a good bet on one that could.
> Hoped you would stay off the hate-train - it's a little overdone now amdist all the great pics people are posting of all sorts of GPS strains. I can't imagine being a new customer, buying a few packs and then being directed to this thread, which can be a hater-dumpster fire many times. Just my two cents.


I supported gps and recommended a few folks their way but afyer this summer I just can't do that anymore. 

Also I just have a pet peeve about people telling other people to not speak their minds, or to what not. I majored in history and had to read hundreds of books and alk oppression starts with people being told to shut up. 

I get that it seems like this story keeps getting repeated but its because new members show up wondering whats up with their s1s. I still think gps has some good gear but so does a lot of other places. Its a "pick your poison" type deal. Cheap genetics but then shady business decisions that hurt valued customer.

At the end of the day I just want to see folks happy with their grows and know whats up. Cheers man


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also I just have a pet peeve about people telling other people to not speak their minds, or to what not. I majored in history and had to read hundreds of books and alk oppression starts with people being told to shut up.


No need to read deep history now days. The program is fully rolled out and implemented.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 30, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Just a FYI
> Hibernate is not showing as on the auction, neither is Texas Butter or Doc Holiday. At least for me.


Only stuff not on auction this weekend are the ones with just a few packs left. When hibernate is gone it's gone!

*Hibernate – Genetic Makeup*
Aliendog F2 – 25%
Chem 4 – 25%
Chem D – 22%
Bubba Kush -12.5%
Fire OG – 12.5%
Affy – 03%


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Only stuff not on auction this weekend are the ones with just a few packs left.



Cool, just wanted to make sure you were aware, deleted my prior post trying to fix the strange quote, but no need to repost it now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

Entertaining and peculiar and highly informative. When shit starts to get back thick in here. Gu hits the promo button and slams the thread with unbelieveable offers. as if to say "Na na nanaaa naa! " Genius. 
This thread is most likely his biggest lasso for new customers. If you read it from day 1, you'll get sucked into the void and end up punch drunk mumbling incoherently with some damn good beans and good genetics to hunt through. I was nearly vacummed back into the abyss by the recent promos' gravitational pull. Finally, I had to unsubscribe to the newsletter. I damn near clicked the site.
Anywho, keep the pics coming! Especially the Jaye-Pee(Jelly Pie).
Thanks, now back to your regularly scheduled dumpster fire.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You should cash in some of your Nuggets and get a super deal.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Hibernate #2 is starting to check all the boxes

Frosty as hell, scents are just what I was looking for, and it’s only at 50 days I’m seein 10% Amber gonna be finished very fast


        

Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Only stuff not on auction this weekend are the ones with just a few packs left. When hibernate is gone it's gone!
> 
> *Hibernate – Genetic Makeup*
> Aliendog F2 – 25%
> ...


I Got a bunch F2s in the oven!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate #2 is starting to check all the boxes
> 
> Frosty as hell, scents are just what I was looking for, and it’s only at 50 days I’m seein 10% Amber gonna be finished very fast
> 
> ...


Love those purple resin rails!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Only stuff not on auction this weekend are the ones with just a few packs left. When hibernate is gone it's gone!
> 
> *Hibernate – Genetic Makeup*
> Aliendog F2 – 25%
> ...


It wouldn’t let me order it on Black Friday it kept saying it was already gone even though it showed available


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The purpose for the female is get the mac traits, If you want Stardawg traits just buy BX crosses and S1s of stardawgs,Skip over the mac. I mean really the guy has valid point and i agree with him, Your the biggest fan boy here and Gu still aint giving you free packs homie. The MAC1 sucks, I have her and she is a strange plant that requires patience. Cap said the MAC1 crosses are coming out like shit. Thats not a fact to be disputed. If you followed IG and can see these elite cuts are aready being used to make crosses. If anyone can get a good cross out of the MAC1 it would be CAP.
> Anything good that comes out of a stardawg crossed to the MAC1 is gonna be just more of the same stardawg. Instead of calling people haters take your swinger blinders off and see what people are saying that actually know what they are talking about, yeah we all like to argue and come off as haters to you, but maybe we also know what were talking about as much as you hate to admit it.


Maybe the cross does suck so be it let people grow it out and post about it I just don’t get the point of everyday getting on a thread to say the same shot over and over and over every one gets it ... people comes to this thread to see GPS gear not listen to the same bull shit over and over. That’s when it becomes hating


----------



## Heisenbeans (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Maybe the cross does suck so be it let people grow it out and post about it I just don’t get the point of everyday getting on a thread to say the same shot over and over and over every one gets it ... people comes to this thread to see GPS gear not listen to the same bull shit over and over. That’s when it becomes hating


Why did you quote me when it was the other dude that started it?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why did you quote me when it was the other dude that started it?


I was responding to what u said about people wanting to argue and come off as haters but they know what they are talking about.... I know u weren’t the one who started it. Me personally I’m not saying dude doesnt have valid arguments just that after you get your point across let it go because after awhile it’s just trolling everyone knows his stance on it


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> It wouldn’t let me order it on Black Friday it kept saying it was already gone even though it showed available


Same here 

Would say 12 in stock

Then add to cart and say order cannot be fulfilled


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone had problems with cowboy cookies?
> It looks interesting but I really don't want to deal with hermies.


I would have answer this earlier but I'm greedy and wanted to grab that pack ..lol

$22 free shipping = SCORE

I've said it about 30 times...This is the best cross GU has, my testers are pure GMO which stands for Grandpa Mouth Odor not garlic,mushrooms onions anyhow. No nana's just pure racid stinkiness.

Had to grab a pack since I didn't keep any males since they were tester's.


----------



## genuity (Nov 30, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I would have answer this earlier but I'm greedy and wanted to grab that pack ..lol
> 
> $22 free shipping = SCORE
> 
> ...


He just made a post & GMO stands for GMO ....nothing more.

Definitely has a very hearty smell..like garlic/mushrooms...


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Same here
> 
> Would say 12 in stock
> 
> Then add to cart and say order cannot be fulfilled


Yea I know pissed me off I really wanted that pack


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea I know pissed me off I really wanted that pack


Bummer. 
That's an old bug and has been reported.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea I know pissed me off I really wanted that pack


It’s the best strain out of all the GPS I’ve grown, fits the Cannabis profile my body likes and needs

The terps are great, every pheno so far, I’ve ran 7 females , all awesome plants

And the number one thing I love about is it’s one of the only quick flower strains they have to offer, the white pistils for 12 weeks strains shit is so my pet peeve


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It’s the best strain out of all the GPS I’ve grown, fits the Cannabis profile my body likes and needs
> 
> The terps are great, every pheno so far, I’ve ran 7 females , all awesome plants
> 
> And the number one thing I love about is it’s one of the only quick flower strains they have to offer, the white pistils for 12 weeks strains shit is so my pet peeve


Have you grown bounty hunter yet? 
I grabbed a pack last week for $18.


----------



## mistermagoo (Nov 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you grown bounty hunter yet?
> I grabbed a pack last week for $18.


I haven’t , the one that was just posted looks top notch , stacking like a pro

Really just have too much stardawg options right now in the vault to make a new purchase , plus I’m eyeing some different gear for the winter to scout for a couple good males.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> You should cash in some of your Nuggets and get a super deal.


+++ Rep

Hahahahhahaha


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It’s the best strain out of all the GPS I’ve grown, fits the Cannabis profile my body likes and needs
> 
> The terps are great, every pheno so far, I’ve ran 7 females , all awesome plants
> 
> And the number one thing I love about is it’s one of the only quick flower strains they have to offer, the white pistils for 12 weeks strains shit is so my pet peeve


Nice I bought a pack a while ago for night night medicine. Might have to see what’s up. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice I bought a pack a while ago for night night medicine. Might have to see what’s up. Thanks for the report.


I've got a couple packs of hibernate that need to see some dirt. 

So many good ones to try.
Hell I still haven't grown my packs of jelly pie...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I Got a bunch F2s in the oven!!


I've got these 4 Hibernate in veg. Gonna get some cuts, then flip the donors. Figure a strategy as we go.
** Jelly Pie S-1 on either side.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 30, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Thisjayblaze dude does nothing but hate (seriously, look at his posthistory) and unfortunately there's quite a gaggle of haters here now that are speaking on seeds that were released a mere day or so ago.


Man, I will join the rank of the haters, if these seeds actually dropped a day or 2 ago and I wasn't notified by email. I hope that being a Diamond member still means the chance of early seed acquisition.
I'm a little grumpy today after working through a blizzard off the Bering Sea and not being able to get in touch with family for hours after our earthquake.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate #2 is starting to check all the boxes
> 
> Frosty as hell, scents are just what I was looking for, and it’s only at 50 days I’m seein 10% Amber gonna be finished very fast
> 
> ...


Does it check the zzzzzzzzs box? I've been on the look out for some knock out weed for a bit.
I've got a pack to sprout this next go round, we'll see. I didn't end up with much of an indica supply from this season.
The Sky Dweller has some indica qualities to it, but not enough.
Thank goodness I've got my RSO to get me thru the night. My bubba kush from last season was doing it for a while, then became my daytime smoke. I feel sometimes I've been smoking pot for so long I can't be satisfied. There is no one hit and done in my life....but I persevere. Maybe I'll find that magic sledge hammer in this pack of Hibernate.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 30, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm a little grumpy today after working through a blizzard off the Bering Sea and not being able to get in touch with family for hours after our earthquake.


Are they ok? I just saw some footage. Looks serious.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Does it check the zzzzzzzzs box? I've been on the look out for some knock out weed for a bit.
> I've got a pack to sprout this next go round, we'll see. I didn't end up with much of an indica supply from this season.
> The Sky Dweller has some indica qualities to it, but not enough.
> Thank goodness I've got my RSO to get me thru the night. My bubba kush from last season was doing it for a while, then became my daytime smoke. I feel sometimes I've been smoking pot for so long I can't be satisfied. There is no one hit and done in my life....but I persevere. Maybe I'll find that magic sledge hammer in this pack of Hibernate.


Yeah, "one and done" doesn't exist in my world either. 

Ultra strength edibles really hit the spot.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 30, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It’s the best strain out of all the GPS I’ve grown, fits the Cannabis profile my body likes and needs
> 
> The terps are great, every pheno so far, I’ve ran 7 females , all awesome plants
> 
> And the number one thing I love about is it’s one of the only quick flower strains they have to offer, the white pistils for 12 weeks strains shit is so my pet peeve


That is really good to hear, I'm looking forward to growing out a pack after this.


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Are they ok? I just saw some footage. Looks serious.


Yes, everyone is fine and from what I hear, no one has died or been seriously hurt.
The water from my well has turned color and I'm hoping it settles out. Could make growing kind of interesting.

got rust?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 30, 2018)

Copper Chem


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## slow drawl (Nov 30, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> View attachment 4241520


Beautiful fade..how far along?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Man, I will join the rank of the haters, if these seeds actually dropped a day or 2 ago and I wasn't notified by email. I hope that being a Diamond member still means the chance of early seed acquisition.
> I'm a little grumpy today after working through a blizzard off the Bering Sea and not being able to get in touch with family for hours after our earthquake.


I have family in Alaska that was hit pretty hard. Be safe out there yo.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 1, 2018)

Hope you Alaskans are all right. Saw you had a 7.0 earthquake. Daaaaang


----------



## kds710 (Dec 1, 2018)

if I had a nickel for everytime someone said GMO stands for " garlic mushroom onion" i'd have my Christmas shopping done by now. Grandpas Mouth Odor that's definitely a new one to me lmao


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Does it check the zzzzzzzzs box? I've been on the look out for some knock out weed for a bit.
> I've got a pack to sprout this next go round, we'll see. I didn't end up with much of an indica supply from this season.
> The Sky Dweller has some indica qualities to it, but not enough.
> Thank goodness I've got my RSO to get me thru the night. My bubba kush from last season was doing it for a while, then became my daytime smoke. I feel sometimes I've been smoking pot for so long I can't be satisfied. There is no one hit and done in my life....but I persevere. Maybe I'll find that magic sledge hammer in this pack of Hibernate.


It really does, I have trouble sleeping , been on pharmaceuticals , seroquel, benzos , anything OTC ,muscle relaxers and trazodone. everything else thats natural, and edibles unfortunately don’t work for me, when I was in CO I’d eat upwards of 1000mg in a sitting and still feel nothing , thjnk I maybe smoke too much.

But the hibernate puts me out. And keeps me down for a good six hours . I have a neighbor who’s a vet with debilitating PTSD he cannot sleep and pharmas ruined him in the past. I gave him my whole crop of hibernate and he swears two or three hits and he’s good and can sleep, tuck the kids in etc

It could really be named PTSD weed


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2018)

Tornado Alley was hoppin last night!


----------



## Nyne (Dec 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But in actuality Gu did not go about the s1 ordeal very well at all, honestly. He only gave refunds to people that contacted him. He didn't mention it on the gps website, he never sent emails to the many folks that did buy the s1s and he even called members here out for mentioning that the seeds might not be what Gu thought they were going to be. Then to top it off, GPS, refunded a lot of people with nuggets and then later removed all nuggets from all customers so many folks lost money due to that. A member here lost like $450 because the vanishing nuggets.
> 
> If Gu/gps would have mentioned the bunk s1s on his site and emailed everyone that bought the bunk seeds I would still be supporting him and recommending gps to folks but I don't do any of that. Plus you add on the whole payofix debacle and it's all no bueno.
> 
> So many other seedbanks not doing that stuff for me to buy any more gps gear. I'll grow out the cookies and chem and bodega bbgum but not sure if I'll get to the iron horse, boomtown or deputy.


so are the city slicker or wedding cake for sale now good 2 buy or some of tha same batch of bad seeds ????


----------



## dstroy (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It really does, I have trouble sleeping , been on pharmaceuticals , seroquel, benzos , anything OTC ,muscle relaxers and trazodone. everything else thats natural, and edibles unfortunately don’t work for me, when I was in CO I’d eat upwards of 1000mg in a sitting and still feel nothing , thjnk I maybe smoke too much.
> 
> But the hibernate puts me out. And keeps me down for a good six hours . I have a neighbor who’s a vet with debilitating PTSD he cannot sleep and pharmas ruined him in the past. I gave him my whole crop of hibernate and he swears two or three hits and he’s good and can sleep, tuck the kids in etc
> 
> It could really be named PTSD weed


That sounds great. I mean really great. Glad you could help someone. Thank you.

I'm the same way, I think it's from taking RSO consistently cause that shit is ridiculously strong so you shrug off everything that melts other peoples faces. The weed has to bring the hammer.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> That sounds great. I mean really great. Glad you could help someone. Thank you.
> 
> I'm the same way, I think it's from taking RSO consistently cause that shit is ridiculously strong so you shrug off everything that melts other peoples faces. The weed has to bring the hammer.


Do you make rso often? Maybe you could PM me the technique you use and how you do it, I have yet to make my own

I have pounds of frozen fresh trim in the deep freeze, that I need to do something with cause it’s just piling up 

Usually do bubble


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

I gave about half of my harvests this year to an ungrateful sonofabitch who was disrespectful to me and my family at length, in spite of being given a lot of leeway due to more than 20 years of friendship...so I have been smoking some larfy shit that I set aside to make hash. All by way of saying; every time I find a nug of OBS2, my keeper, in there I want to toss everything else and just run it. Currently I plan to keep it and a pheno of Brisco’s Copper Orgi and run them exclusively for the next six months, at least. Chopping everything else soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It really does, I have trouble sleeping , been on pharmaceuticals , seroquel, benzos , anything OTC ,muscle relaxers and trazodone. everything else thats natural, and edibles unfortunately don’t work for me, when I was in CO I’d eat upwards of 1000mg in a sitting and still feel nothing , thjnk I maybe smoke too much.
> 
> But the hibernate puts me out. And keeps me down for a good six hours . I have a neighbor who’s a vet with debilitating PTSD he cannot sleep and pharmas ruined him in the past. I gave him my whole crop of hibernate and he swears two or three hits and he’s good and can sleep, tuck the kids in etc
> 
> It could really be named PTSD weed


Shit, I guess I better get after that Hibernate. I have pretty severe sleep troubles from spinal injury complication and generally being a tightly wound little spring, so I need a serious sleepytime strain.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> It’s the best strain out of all the GPS I’ve grown, fits the Cannabis profile my body likes and needs
> 
> The terps are great, every pheno so far, I’ve ran 7 females , all awesome plants


You’re killing me! I coulda had it so cheap the other day but the same glitch got me too.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 1, 2018)

Nyne said:


> so are the city slicker or wedding cake for sale now good 2 buy or some of tha same batch of bad seeds ????


No, the Gelato 33 and Wedding Cake cuts were sourced as cuts and used to make regular seed with the Star Dawg papa.

The bad "S1s" were acquired as seed and now destroyed.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 1, 2018)

Totally random, was chatting with a buddy last night. He mentioned that since there doesn't seem to be another male in sight, he would like to see gu start a "glory days" line with the stardawg. 

Instead of crosses of the hype strain of the day, do some crosses with some older stuff like black domina, sensi star etc and aim for shorter flowering times. Also said he would like to see a good true purple cross, he suggested norstar's dirty little secret.

Was a interesting coversation...so I thought I would share.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Do you make rso often? Maybe you could PM me the technique you use and how you do it, I have yet to make my own
> 
> I have pounds of frozen fresh trim in the deep freeze, that I need to do something with cause it’s just piling up
> 
> Usually do bubble


Yeah I’ll pm you. I make it after every run.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 1, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Beautiful fade..how far along?


59


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 1, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Totally random, was chatting with a buddy last night. He mentioned that since there doesn't seem to be another male in sight, he would like to see gu start a "glory days" line with the stardawg.
> 
> Instead of crosses of the hype strain of the day, do some crosses with some older stuff like black domina, sensi star etc and aim for shorter flowering times. Also said he would like to see a good true purple cross, he suggested norstar's dirty little secret.
> 
> Was a interesting coversation...so I thought I would share.


I would love to see some Deep Chunk, M69, UW Purps, Afghani #1, NL crossed to Stardawg.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would love to see some Deep Chunk, M69, UW Purps, Afghani #1, NL crossed to Stardawg.


Hear, hear!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I would love to see some Deep Chunk, M69, UW Purps, Afghani #1, NL crossed to Stardawg.


Delahaze might make my list of oldschool euro goodies, too.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> You’re killing me! I coulda had it so cheap the other day but the same glitch got me too.


@Gu~

What’s up with the hibernates? They in stock or not, I believe you have a glitch on your site

Maybe a regular auction for last packs ahahhaha im evil


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> What’s up with the hibernates? They in stock or not, I believe you have a glitch on your site


The glitch appears to be fixed now, from my end.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 1, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> But the hibernate puts me out.
> 
> It could really be named PTSD weed


That sure raises expectations, and recalculates strategy.



hillbill said:


> Tornado Alley was hoppin last night!


Ever hear of Weakley Co, TN? I lived in Hee Haw [ Sharon] for a decade a decade ago. First night I was there, sirens blasted like nothing I'd ever heard outside of WW II movies. My locally born wife at that time gathered us and my big brown lab in the hallway and had me drag a mattress in with us. There was only one radio station we could pick up [in the next county], and they were reporting minute by minute about tornados spotted on the ground literally all around us. It was quite an hour - called 'local entertainment' by my in-laws. THough Sharon was untouched, another little hamlet called Bradford was all but wiped out. Got used to those sirens, like fire drills when in grade school. Glad to be gone, for that and other reasons. 



Michael Huntherz said:


> I gave about half of my harvests this year to an ungrateful sonofabitch who was disrespectful to me and my family at length, in spite of being given a lot of leeway due to more than 20 years of friendship...


Douches come and go, but it hurts the most when it's someone you've invested in. So....you really dig the OBS ? I'm pre-sketching plans for the next round of chucks and will include that, probably as a receiver of Sweet Dixie. Very pleased that you're impressed with the CO.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 1, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Totally random, was chatting with a buddy last night. He mentioned that since there doesn't seem to be another male in sight, he would like to see gu start a "glory days" line with the stardawg.
> 
> Instead of crosses of the hype strain of the day, do some crosses with some older stuff like black domina, sensi star etc and aim for shorter flowering times. Also said he would like to see a good true purple cross, he suggested norstar's dirty little secret.
> 
> Was a interesting coversation...so I thought I would share.


Double purple doja & Stardawg would make an awesome purple strain. 

I _*double dawg*_ dare ya...  
---
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Double_Purple_Doja/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, everyone is fine and from what I hear, no one has died or been seriously hurt.
> The water from my well has turned color and I'm hoping it settles out. Could make growing kind of interesting.
> 
> got rust?
> ...


That might actually be a good thing? Maybe your aquifer was naturally fracked and will have better production, and what you are seeing is the first flushout of sediment afterwards.. hope a is well up there!


----------



## naiveCon (Dec 1, 2018)

I am not sure which came first, Pink Floyd or Hibernate, cuz i sure think they wrote a song about it, atleast thats my thoughts and everyone i share it with...i would tell you not to sleep on it, but that is exactly what you want to do !!

Geez @hillbill i hope everything turns out ok for you !!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That sure raises expectations, and recalculates strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OBS I kept is something truly special, the one I let go was pretty weak and took a long cure to even be passably okay, flavor-wise. Ymmv.

I love the CO as far as I know. Gave the keeper girl a squeeze this morning and she’s as firm as can be, rock hard in fact. Pretty excited for harvest.

Tornadoes are terrifying, my buddy moved to TN this year and saw his first. I will stay here near these mountains, thanks.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

The hibernate male I’m using ... 20 days or so into flower

Lower balls have opened and were opening in veg.

3x3 under 200w timber 3500k, 2 gallon hempy, surrounded by females, I went into details on the chuckers thread 

    





Tga Nepali Queen with hibernate in distance getting romantic 

Turn the r&b up
 


Magoo


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Man, I will join the rank of the haters, if these seeds actually dropped a day or 2 ago and I wasn't notified by email. I hope that being a Diamond member still means the chance of early seed acquisition.
> I'm a little grumpy today after working through a blizzard off the Bering Sea and not being able to get in touch with family for hours after our earthquake.


I think GU just made the spots for those 2 on the site but is going to dropping them after the sales.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

So @GU is it a no to my early question..

Hey GU any chance you have any Super Sour Fire og seeds or crosses stashed away? Or maybe you still hold the Super Sour Deez clone?


----------



## nc208 (Dec 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So @GU is it a no to my early question..
> 
> Hey GU any chance you have any Super Sour Fire og seeds or crosses stashed away? Or maybe you still hold the Super Sour Deez clone?


There is someone on strainly that goes by the handle "Peak_Gardens" that has an Apex OG for sale, they have some nice looking other strains available for cheap I was looking at.
Apex OG =
_"(SuperSourFireOG x Polar Bear) X (Colorado Flo x Polar Bear)
Sour Diesel IBL + WifiOG + Flo + Karma's Polar Bear = monster colas of dank OG funk with underlying sweetness from the Colorado Flo (Dj Short selected phenotype)
For anyone wanting to grow OG without the finicky low yield bs. This strain performs well for both flower and hash production
10 seeds / $40 per pack"_


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 1, 2018)

nc208 said:


> There is someone on strainly that goes by the handle "Peak_Gardens" that has an Apex OG for sale, they have some nice looking other strains available for cheap I was looking at.
> Apex OG =
> _"(SuperSourFireOG x Polar Bear) X (Colorado Flo x Polar Bear)
> Sour Diesel IBL + WifiOG + Flo + Karma's Polar Bear = monster colas of dank OG funk with underlying sweetness from the Colorado Flo (Dj Short selected phenotype)
> ...


nice but really would like it without Polar bear if possible


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 1, 2018)

@mistermagoo or anyone else that keeps males around. I see you said your guy dropped a few sacs in veg. Why is it some breeders say early males are a no go? What is it about early showing or dropping males that is a hinderence to a breeding project?
Just curious really. Thanks to anyone that answers.


----------



## Nyne (Dec 1, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> No, the Gelato 33 and Wedding Cake cuts were sourced as cuts and used to make regular seed with the Star Dawg papa.
> 
> The bad "S1s" were acquired as seed and now destroyed.


Ok thanks bro keep up the Great work


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 1, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @mistermagoo or anyone else that keeps males around. I see you said your guy dropped a few sacs in veg. Why is it some breeders say early males are a no go? What is it about early showing or dropping males that is a hinderence to a breeding project?
> Just curious really. Thanks to anyone that answers.


THeres a difference between showing early and dropping in veg because it’s been in veg for so long after sex shows

That male was in veg for almost 4 months in a quart hempy most it’s life , showed sex at about 8 weeks . When the time for the breeeding came , he was transplanted etc

But yes I’ve heard that breeders such as subcool cull the male that shows first, not particularly sure, when running 100 beans I’ll pay that close attention but with just a pack of beans and two males or so, just picked the better looking one


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 1, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So @GU is it a no to my early question..
> 
> Hey GU any chance you have any Super Sour Fire og seeds or crosses stashed away? Or maybe you still hold the Super Sour Deez clone?


I don’t have the clone anymore. My mom room can fit a solid 30-40 moms and the stuff that doesn’t sell gets rotated out even though some of the genetics were really neat, like the ssfog


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Day 47 Texas butter 

Soo stinky I can smell this down the road and I have a carbon filter.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 1, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 47 Texas butter View attachment 4242042View attachment 4242043View attachment 4242046
> 
> Soo stinky I can smell this down the road and I have a carbon filter.


Looking good there BS420. Great job!


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Dec 1, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 47 Texas butter View attachment 4242042View attachment 4242043View attachment 4242046
> 
> Soo stinky I can smell this down the road and I have a carbon filter.


Nice work! What are you getting for smells at this point?


----------



## AbeFroman (Dec 1, 2018)

Is Bandits Breath discontinued?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 1, 2018)

SKUNKandSOUR said:


> Nice work! What are you getting for smells at this point?


Candy Bananas, grease and gas smells, all phenos are slightly different, one smells of fresh bananas and it’s very strong, blended together it all smells amazing


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Anyone had their orders shipped from last Black Friday? Usually gps seeds ship pretty fast so odd order hasn’t been shipped over a week later. Anyone else in the same boat? Was going to order more this weekend with the sales but won’t now that my last order hasn’t gone out yet. No response from @Gu~


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Dec 1, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> Anyone had their orders shipped from last Black Friday? Usually gps seeds ship pretty fast so odd order hasn’t been shipped over a week later. Anyone else in the same boat? Was going to order more this weekend with the sales but won’t now that my last order hasn’t gone out yet. No response from @Gu~


Mine arrived yesterday.
If you got Jelly Pie, those were listed as not shipping till December.
--Buds


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 1, 2018)

Budzmackenzie said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.
> If you got Jelly Pie, those were listed as not shipping till December.
> --Buds


Did you get a shipping notification? My order status still says "processing". And yes i ordered jp but also other packs.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 1, 2018)

Nyne said:


> so are the city slicker or wedding cake for sale now good 2 buy or some of tha same batch of bad seeds ????


Yeah like Gu said those are good to grow. Just the s1 wedding cakes from early this year. They're gone now.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

jelly pie my #3 pheno!

still love my 2 phenos, the don't yield very well, and a bitch to trim, but dam the tricome production is amazing, and extremely good taste(don't ask I can't describe shit)


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

the cookies and Chem still haven't made it into flower, but one of the phenos I have is doing absolutely amazing in response to LST. really hoping I get a pheno like @LubdaNugs has... speaking of lubda do u mind posting a few pics of your CnC? I would like to compare once she hits flower! also did u keep your pheno?

the second pic is #6 and unless she produces and amazing smoke probably won't keep her, she stretches a lot and doesn't seem to care for the lst, but the #3 is perfect for lst!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the cookies and Chem still haven't made it into flower, but one of the phenos I have is doing absolutely amazing in response to LST. really hoping I get a pheno like @LubdaNugs has... speaking of lubda do u mind posting a few pics of your CnC? I would like to compare once she hits flower! also did u keep your pheno?
> 
> the second pic is #6 and unless she produces and amazing smoke probably won't keep her, she stretches a lot and doesn't seem to care for the lst, but the #3 is perfect for lst!
> View attachment 4242175 View attachment 4242176


I didn’t keep the gal I had. Most of the pictures I have I posted in this thread, but I’ll look for some other photos.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the cookies and Chem still haven't made it into flower, but one of the phenos I have is doing absolutely amazing in response to LST. really hoping I get a pheno like @LubdaNugs has... speaking of lubda do u mind posting a few pics of your CnC? I would like to compare once she hits flower! also did u keep your pheno?
> 
> the second pic is #6 and unless she produces and amazing smoke probably won't keep her, she stretches a lot and doesn't seem to care for the lst, but the #3 is perfect for lst!
> View attachment 4242175 View attachment 4242176


@whytewidow has a nice pheno


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> the cookies and Chem still haven't made it into flower, but one of the phenos I have is doing absolutely amazing in response to LST. really hoping I get a pheno like @LubdaNugs has... speaking of lubda do u mind posting a few pics of your CnC? I would like to compare once she hits flower! also did u keep your pheno?
> 
> the second pic is #6 and unless she produces and amazing smoke probably won't keep her, she stretches a lot and doesn't seem to care for the lst, but the #3 is perfect for lst!
> View attachment 4242175 View attachment 4242176


Here are a few....   
Hope these help, I don’t seem to have any from veg.....


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here are a few....View attachment 4242279View attachment 4242282 View attachment 4242285View attachment 4242287 View attachment 4242288View attachment 4242290
> Hope these help, I don’t seem to have any from veg.....


that's perfect bro, thank you, any Advise on this strain? she seems pretty easy...


----------



## kds710 (Dec 2, 2018)

that last pic is just perfect. I wanna grow my cnc beans ive had for a while now but I'm under the impression there is a lack of gassy phenos to be found although its definitely an awesome line I've seen countless keepers found just don't recall any reports on anything but strawberry yogurt terps and creamy sweet cookies n cream leaners, would like to find one with a even balance of both parents because there are no doubt beautiful plants in the cookies n chem packs.


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 2, 2018)

2 weeks into a grow of City Slicker (Gelato #33 x Stardawg) and Dreamcatcher (Blue Dream x Stardawg). About 10 out of 12 seeds popped via different methods (paper towel and straight to soil). I’ve got about 6 really strong looking seedlings. 3 of which I believe are going to be females based on height (2 City’s and 1 Blue). Buying experience was smooth. Sent in a money order and had my beans about a week later.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

I've actually got a pack of sundae stallion that I haven't opened yet, as soon as i finish cleaning the flower room, and fill it up I'll have some spare room in veg! 

has anyone grown it out? and maybe wanna share?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've actually got a pack of sundae stallion that I haven't opened yet, as soon as i finish cleaning the flower room, and fill it up I'll have some spare room in veg!
> 
> has anyone grown it out? and maybe wanna share?


@Heisenbeans really liked his.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Heisenbeans really liked his.


I think he may have over "watered" them Greenpoints lmbao


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

I honestly wouldn't be pheno hunting packs of seeds if I had his garden! so what I think happened is he didn't show them any love, bc of what he's working with, and I don't blame him, but in every few packs of gps gear I've found some great phenos!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be pheno hunting packs of seeds if I had his garden! so what I think happened is he didn't show them any love, bc of what he's working with, and I don't blame him, but in every few packs of gps gear I've found some great phenos!


 He was looking for a Sundae Driver at the time... His shits on auto for the most part. He honestly just wasnt happy with what he was getting.. something about the growth.

@Tangerine_ had some fire ass SS.. put it in the search and it will show up


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Dec 2, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> Did you get a shipping notification? My order status still says "processing". And yes i ordered jp but also other packs.


Yup with tracking #.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I honestly wouldn't be pheno hunting packs of seeds if I had his garden! so what I think happened is he didn't show them any love, bc of what he's working with, and I don't blame him, but in every few packs of gps gear I've found some great phenos!


He was just getting his clones then. He said the SS and PP displayed mutated side growth and threw up some pics of the plants chopped down in a fury, lol. 
Pretty sure Heisen did have his WC and GG4 at this time. I remember a post sometime in early summer showing pics of the cuts fresh from his mailbox.

To be fair, I would've made extra room in my garden for those too (minus the dramatic GP butchering) 

I'm on my second run with one of the SS. Its got great frost and nice gas/grape terps. Not sure I'll keep it but it was worth a second run.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> He was just getting his clones then. He said the SS and PP displayed mutated side growth and threw up some pics of the plants chopped down in a fury, lol.
> Pretty sure Heisen did have his WC and GG4 at this time. I remember a post sometime in early summer showing pics of the cuts fresh from his mailbox.
> 
> To be fair, I would've made extra room in my garden for those too (minus the dramatic GP butchering)
> ...


I already had the cuts before those. I had already ran 5 other cuts before I started those SS I was actually on my second run of glue and wc when I popped those seeds. I had a journal here of wc pp gg and you can see I chopped those down after that journal and the plants were all mutants and fucked up. Set me back a month.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I already had the cuts before those. I had already ran 5 other cuts before I started those SS I was actually on my second run of glue and wc when I popped those seeds. I had a journal here of wc pp gg and you can see I chopped those down after that journal and the plants were all mutants and fucked up. Set me back a month.


I have looked through that journal! I forgot about that.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I have looked through that journal! I forgot about that.


Your GG#4 is coming right along on your thread.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Your GG#4 is coming right along on your thread.


yea she has dwarfed every other plant in veg, right at 32 days since I got her, and I've got plants that been vegging almost 2 months! the fast growth is kinda amazing! I'm pretty sure it has a lot to do with the genetics!


----------



## Oblazer (Dec 2, 2018)

I’m not one to complain but I just thought I’d share the facts . I get a sausage party with GPS 
Out of about 3 full packs I got 3 females so far

To be fair there’s a few that haven’t shown sex but everything in my pic is males at the top & a couple females at the bottom of the pic


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I’m not one to complain but I just thought I’d share the facts . I get a sausage party with GPS
> Out of about 3 full packs I got 3 females so far
> 
> To be fair there’s a few that haven’t shown sex but everything in my pic is males at the top & a couple females at the bottom of the pic


What strains are you running


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Dec 2, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> I’m not one to complain but I just thought I’d share the facts . I get a sausage party with GPS
> Out of about 3 full packs I got 3 females so far
> 
> To be fair there’s a few that haven’t shown sex but everything in my pic is males at the top & a couple females at the bottom of the pic


I've had 2 packs that were dam sausage parties as well, from a pack of cookies n chem (11 beans) I had 2 females! it's just the luck of the draw, shit happens ya know!


----------



## Oblazer (Dec 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> What strains are you running


The cake n chem pretty much all males , Tomahack got one female and City slicker one female so far. One dreamcatcher female out of a pack so actually that's 4 packs 3 females , the dreamcatchers weren't in the pic because I already tossed them 

I have another 3 packs out there about two weeks behind these so who knows , maybe i'll get lucky and get all females... fingers crossed


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 2, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> The cake n chem pretty much all males , Tomahack got one female and City slicker one female so far. One dreamcatcher female out of a pack so actually that's 4 packs 3 females , the dreamcatchers weren't in the pic because I already tossed them
> 
> I have another 3 packs out there about two weeks behind these so who knows , maybe i'll get lucky and get all females... fingers crossed


Shoot me an email if you'd like to get some replacements or something different. [email protected]


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 2, 2018)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> that's perfect bro, thank you, any Advise on this strain? she seems pretty easy...


The grow was pretty straight forward. I grow in an organic super soil, I topped once and lollipoped her.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 2, 2018)

anyone interested in my greenpoint stash of like 4-5 packs let me know. jelly pie, dream catcher, tomahawk ill get a full list in a lil bit.

plans have changed, im in a med state and picked up Archive Candied grapes and rainbow driver, fems, so ill be busy for a bit. plant count needs to stay low so I cant run regs


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 2, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> anyone interested in my greenpoint stash of like 4-5 packs let me know. jelly pie, dream catcher, tomahawk ill get a full list in a lil bit.
> 
> plans have changed, im in a med state and picked up Archive Candied grapes and rainbow driver, fems, so ill be busy for a bit. plant count needs to stay low so I cant run regs


I’m interested


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 2, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> anyone interested in my greenpoint stash of like 4-5 packs let me know. jelly pie, dream catcher, tomahawk ill get a full list in a lil bit.
> 
> plans have changed, im in a med state and picked up Archive Candied grapes and rainbow driver, fems, so ill be busy for a bit. plant count needs to stay low so I cant run regs


What's up with the Jelly pie?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 2, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> anyone interested in my greenpoint stash of like 4-5 packs let me know. jelly pie, dream catcher, tomahawk ill get a full list in a lil bit.
> 
> plans have changed, im in a med state and picked up Archive Candied grapes and rainbow driver, fems, so ill be busy for a bit. plant count needs to stay low so I cant run regs


1 fresh sealed pack each of

Jellypie
Dreamcatcher
Bodega Bubblegum
Cackleberry
Tomahawk

I have a few people already interested. just want to update the list. not looking to separate. Also have a fresh 10 pack of TGA ripped bubba


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 2, 2018)

Was sad when I couldn’t get my hands on the Jelly Pie this last time. I’m moving soon anyways though so it’s for the best it seems.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Also have a fresh 10 pack of TGA ripped bubba


an all time fav - o - rite.


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 2, 2018)

A couple of flower pics.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

Maverick #1 the short pheno 

53 days flower


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

Maverick #2 tall pheno 

52 days flower

    

Peace and love 

Magoo


----------



## coppershot (Dec 2, 2018)

You guys are killing it! Bravo...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 2, 2018)

@mistermagoo out of the two phenos, which one is your choice thus far? Assuming this is their first run.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @mistermagoo out of the two phenos, which one is your choice thus far? Assuming this is their first run.


I only kept a cut of the shorter one, it’s stacking better, a bit more frosty


----------



## Senokai (Dec 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Maverick #2 tall pheno
> 
> 52 days flower
> 
> ...


Awesome stuff @mistermagoo. Are these leaning more towards Stardawg?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 2, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4242555 View attachment 4242556 View attachment 4242558 View attachment 4242559 A couple of flower pics.View attachment 4242562


That cake n chem looks what’s the nose on her?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 2, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Maverick #2 tall pheno
> 
> 52 days flower
> 
> ...


Looking good I have a pack of MAverick been debating on when to start looking forward to seeing a smoke report of her how’s the nose in her?


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 2, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Awesome stuff @mistermagoo. Are these leaning more towards Stardawg?


They seem real hybrid so far and I’m not familiar with Goji to call it a mom leaner, but deft both have the stardawg type smell in there

Will have to wait another couple weeks to make a definitive choice


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 2, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> That cake n chem looks what’s the nose on her?


Sweet hash,cake and gas ...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 2, 2018)

Starting to get technicolor on these JPs!!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 2, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Starting to get technicolor on these JPs!!
> View attachment 4242673
> 
> View attachment 4242676


.   Very nice lookin JP.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 3, 2018)

Flash63 said:


> Sweet hash,cake and gas ...


Nice I can’t wait to flip my cake n chems


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Dec 3, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nice I can’t wait to flip my cake n chems


If ya find a keeper let me know what ya want for a cut mate. Been looking at that one a lot lately haha


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 3, 2018)

Those are frosty my man. I have some JP's 3 weeks into flowering and starting to show a good amount of frost already. Good job on those!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2018)

Multi-super-polyhybreed seeds have sure not always been even close to 1/1 ratio for me with Greenpoint but also other breeders. I have germed 9 GG4 Bx2 from Tony Green and one was female. I ran 10 The Fuzz seeds with no girls. I got 2 females out of a pack of Dream Catcher. When I run more simple “worked” lines I run at 50% or a little better.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 3, 2018)

Hibernate #2 coming down today

53 days 90 cloudy 10 Amber

Chem, kush, citronella , gear oil, diesel 

Frosty as fuck


     


Magoo


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 3, 2018)

I just smoked 1 of the best GPS strains I've grown so far. Ready for this?

Lupine Lime. 
Great taste! Lots of "Cherry flavored terps". It's a hard hitter.
Instant smack in the face and take notice. 
I had a feeling it was gonna be a winner early in flower. 
Good job Gu!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just smoked 1 of the best GPS strains I've grown so far. Ready for this?
> 
> Lupine Lime.
> Great taste! Lots of "Cherry flavored terps". It's a hard hitter.
> ...


Interesting.
Lupine Lime went to the discontinued list almost immediately and has zero reviews. 
It's also out of stock...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Interesting.
> Lupine Lime went to the discontinued list almost immediately and has zero reviews.
> It's also out of stock...


I posted a pic on here a few(100) pages back. lol
It had more of an "Avocado" color to it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 3, 2018)

This a pic of the Lupine Lime.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> This a pic of the Lupine Lime.View attachment 4243008


Nice. 
Any hermie problems?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice.
> Any hermie problems?


Nope! I tested 5 strains this last run. I wasn't disappointed with any. 
Honest, I have grown over a dozen GPS strains and have only had 1 plant that had a few "nanners". Not sure what strain it was.
A lot of the "herms" are caused by stress,. I even stressed and still none. They all seem pretty stable.

Have a feeling, the "Cake and Chem" is gonna have a winner in it also.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2018)

Only 2 of the 4 JP's have cracked the surface. I'm gonna give them a couple more days and then I'm going diggin' in some pellets to see wtf is up! I swear b4 baby jesus these lil heifers better comply! Do they not know how long I've waited for them!?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 3, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 1 fresh sealed pack each of
> 
> Jellypie
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


thanks for the interest fellas, but im not looking to separate them. if interested in the lot hit me up on IG or pm me. @dankwhisperer


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 3, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Only 2 of the 4 JP's have cracked the surface. I'm gonna give them a couple more days and then I'm going diggin' in some pellets to see wtf is up! I swear b4 baby jesus these lil heifers better comply! Do they not know how long I've waited for them!?


That sucks man- i hope they push through for you!! I've had a lot of fun growing my one JP out, might need to pop a few more in the next run to do a little hunting (although, I'm pretty happy with the one i have now!!)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 3, 2018)

Yea, I'm hoping they push thru as well. As I have already promised someone 4 of the unpopp'd beans..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 3, 2018)

Finally scored a pack of cowboy cookies -- $21 out the door!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> They seem real hybrid so far and I’m not familiar with Goji to call it a mom leaner, but deft both have the stardawg type smell in there
> 
> Will have to wait another couple weeks to make a definitive choice


#1 looks like a mix of goji go and star dawg to me. Not quite all goji but not all star dawg either. #2 looks all star dawg to me.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> #1 looks like a mix of goji go and star dawg to me. Not quite all goji but not all star dawg either. #2 looks all star dawg to me.


What kind of scents does the goji throw out


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 3, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> What kind of scents does the goji throw out


Red forest fruits, creamy, vanilla, chocolate like blond hash and some skunky funky smells. Pine and sharpie are some other much more rare phenos it seems. One I have high hopes for this run is Strawberry, chocolate, creamy yogurt when growing. Could really smell it from 2-3 ft away. Nepal leaners have less spear like buds grow very tall heavy roundish buds, Side stems mid plant and up aren't very strong. Sort of odd gangly looking when the buds are big cuz it makes the higher colas totally flop like a dress that has been dropped.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Red forest fruits, creamy, vanilla, chocolate like blond hash and some skunky funky smells. Pine and sharpie are some other much more rare phenos it seems. One I have high hopes for this run is Strawberry, chocolate, creamy yogurt when growing. Could really smell it from 2-3 ft away. Nepal leaners have less spear like buds grow very tall heavy roundish buds, Side stems mid plant and up aren't very strong. Sort of odd gangly looking when the buds are big cuz it makes the higher colas totally flop like a dress that has been dropped.


I would have thought pine was common because the first 5 I had weren't really pine but sort of earthy or herbal, kind of like sandal wood or similar type kush. I was expecting at least one fruity or berry pheno that run but all were pretty similar with that sandal wood type flavor and skunk scent.

The 4 females I have right now are more floral and the 1 I think will be the pick of the crop is developing a unique fruity smell, some sort of berry but not one I could name. I hit them all with male goji pollen Saturday so hopefully I'll start seeing red hairs.

I'm stoked on running some f2s.

Edit: I meant to put, I should have hung on to that goji cut had I'd know it was less common.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 3, 2018)

Nah pine is more rare in my experience which was one of the reasons I believed reading why Bodhi kept the pine smelling cut. On my live plants so far this run no pine ones. Earthy for sure. I think I have 16 of them right now and I don't like the snow lotus looking phenos. 2 of the snow lotus leaners smell really good cream fruit the rest sort of as you describe, but I really like my nepal leaners. The smells are just way better on the live plants so far we will see how cure goes. I find it funny how my two nepal leaners I really like both have same growth and look but two very distinct smells. One sweet like I described in first post and one has an awesome skunky cream thing going on. Great yields heavy buds on both. Some real stretch though.


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 4, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I remember that thread Amos. And not to stir shit or hate on Tony but his remarks about gays (that's really putting it mildly) caused me to skip over his seeds. I suppose he could've been having a bad day (he was def. triggered) but I refuse to support anyone so openly homophobic.
> 
> 
> *steps off soap box again*


Hey bro. Their was no openly gay homophobia coming from me.
Tstat came in disrespecting people who offered him advice and Amos as usual chimed in with his passive aggressive trolling bullshit that i guess he thinks is cute and some find entertaining and he got told to eat a dick. aka stfu with your sideline stirring the pot ass. I see he has continued to do that for two years since i left. Nobody said shit about gays in that thread but tstat when he replied "this feels like high school when it was youre retarded or youre gay insults" when people replied to his disrespect and insults.

And once again fuck you amos for trying to push your trolling lieing as narrative.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 4, 2018)

Morning peeps.

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/november-2018/paged/2/

POTM voting is up. Head over and vote for Growrijt cackleberry. Good job growing weed this month you Stoney Sob’s.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 4, 2018)

Well this guy just won a reverse auction for a pack of Tomahawk , $34 . Add to the library, See how long the mail takes to get the money order there from Canada . Tips and experience with the strain would be appreciated. Very nice website and strainbase they have.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 4, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Day 45: Blizzard Bush starting to fill in nicely:
> View attachment 4239969
> 
> Jelly Pie:
> ...


Man I really like those. Nice plants.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I just smoked 1 of the best GPS strains I've grown so far. Ready for this?
> 
> Lupine Lime.
> Great taste! Lots of "Cherry flavored terps". It's a hard hitter.
> ...


I picked up a pack for the cheap when they came out. 
Really glad to hear your comment, excited to run it now.



NoWaistedSpace said:


> This a pic of the Lupine Lime.View attachment 4243008


Gorgeous!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I picked up a pack for the cheap when they came out.
> Really glad to hear your comment, excited to run it now.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!


I like this better than the JP I grew out. This shit is wicked! lol
Been testing weed since harvest, so I have plenty of "tolerance build up, but this shit will cripple you. lol
I think I have a clone or 2 of this. I hope!
No sleepy weed either, you gotta get up and move. More like an opiate.
I'm glad I bought 3 packs, least I think I did. lol
I suggest Gu make more.
Is odd, they were discontinued.
Also, I had 2 plants that looked the same, so I don't think it was a 1 in a 100 plant thing. This was just a great combination of the parents genes that produces a real "beauty queen".


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> And once again fuck you amos for trying to push your trolling lieing as narrative.


You're simply a marketing genius !

Have you heard about that exclusive new strain Copper Tony? @CoB_nUt may have a couple he'd turn you on to. Maybe not...lol.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I like this better than the JP I grew out. This shit is wicked! lol
> Been testing weed since harvest, so I have plenty of "tolerance build up, but this shit will cripple you. lol
> No sleepy weed either, you gotta get up and move. More like an opiate.


That's a great report, my kinda weed "hurt me cripple me". I've got a pack of the JP as well to pop.
I've been smoking the shit out of everything I grew this year. Been close to a month since harvest and most are really coming into their own. My tolerance is crazy high as well and I'm always searching for something with that little extra.
I would have to say the strongest GP strain I have is the Golden Nugget, very impressed with the high. It's got a strange sweet smell with a bit of rotten to it. Very intense long lasting head buzz almost trippy that then fades into a set you down mood, unless you take another hit. 
The FMF deserves a nod as well. Sweet anise and cream flavor, great Durban expression. Potent upbeat sativa high that lasts for hours and comes off really clean at the end.
Wish I would of been set up to take some cuttings, got half packs left so maybe I'll get another shot at it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's a great report, my kinda weed "hurt me cripple me". I've got a pack of the JP as well to pop.
> I've been smoking the shit out of everything I grew this year. Been close to a month since harvest and most are really coming into their own. My tolerance is crazy high as well and I'm always searching for something with that little extra.
> I would have to say the strongest GP strain I have is the Golden Nugget, very impressed with the high. It's got a strange sweet smell with a bit of rotten to it. Very intense long lasting head buzz almost trippy that then fades into a set you down mood, unless you take another hit.
> The FMF deserves a nod as well. Sweet anise and cream flavor, great Durban expression. Potent upbeat sativa high that lasts for hours and comes off really clean at the end.
> Wish I would of been set up to take some cuttings, got half packs left so maybe I'll get another shot at it.


I also grew out the FMF this last run. It is right there with the JP and LL.
I wanna run the OBS again, but indoors this time and see what it's got.
My outdoor was all ruined this year.,
I am really impressed with the quality of these strains GPS has. I'm glad I got them now. Everyone had me worried when all the shit was coming out about the S1's and "hermis" fake pics. It's about the quality for me. I expect good, viable seeds and good genetics and I will do all the rest.
I've learned a lot about the seed business and so called "breeders" this year. lol

I grow in organic Super Soil and build my own LED lighting. I water by hand. You don't need all the bells and whistles to grow good flowers.


----------



## SouthBySouthwest (Dec 4, 2018)

Heisengrow said:


> yeah the description for jupiter and beyond on CCS says its a high CBD strain written on the greenpoint website.but it seems like the strains mixed in arent really considered High CBD so not sure whats up with that.I know a few others here got Jupiter and Beyond also.


Thought I'd follow-up on this even though the comment was from awhile ago.

I ran three Jupiter and Beyond females. Two phenotypes were visible. 
I picked the pheno that had more of a sativa leaning appearance (better smell, too) and ran two separate lab tests on it. Total cannibinoids ~20% with max THC ~16%. No CBD detected.

Could just be that phenotype, I suppose. idk.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 4, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I also grew out the FMF this last run. It is right there with the JP and LL.
> I wanna run the OBS again, but indoors this time and see what it's got.
> My outdoor was all ruined this year.,
> I am really impressed with the quality of these strains GPS has. I'm glad I got them now. Everyone had me worried when all the shit was coming out about the S1's and "hermis" fake pics. It's about the quality for me. I expect good, viable seeds and good genetics and I will do all the rest.
> ...


I gotta pack of the OBS as well to go, should be some strong sativa leaners there. To many strains and not enough growing room...gotta learn to prioritize and pace my self. In the end I'm very happy with all of my GPS stash.
Appears we have a bit in common with our growing styles and expectations, keeping it simple.
Other than needing some cal-mag and a few shots of molasses at the end I've been able to have a top dress and water only grow the last couple seasons. Didn't mess with any teas this year and still had one of my best seasons.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 4, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You're simple a marketing genius !
> 
> Have you heard about that exclusive new strain Copper Tony? @CoB_nUt may have a couple he'd turn you on to. Maybe not...lol.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 4, 2018)

Texas Butter coming along. Confirmed 6 females, and 4 likely males. Tomorrow will be 6 weeks from the day they hit the soil. If you want to know more about this grow, click the link in my sig!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 4, 2018)

hmm I thought I 3 of all of them I guess I only have 2 jelly's


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 4, 2018)

You gonna pop some of those JP's @AmericanGrower508 ?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 4, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> You gonna pop some of those JP's @AmericanGrower508 ?


Prob not. I have this problem of always buying seeds but only popping my seeds 90% of the time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 4, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Prob not. I have this problem of always buying seeds but only popping my seeds 90% of the time.


Let me know if we can work something out. Looks like a few of my JP beans aren't gonna germ.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 4, 2018)

Hibernate male sacs swelling up, starting to purple a bit


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Hey bro. Their was no openly gay homophobia...Amos as usual chimed in...he got told to eat a dick. aka stfu with your sideline stirring the pot ass.
> 
> And once again fuck you amos for trying to push your trolling lieing as narrative.





Amos Otis said:


> You're simply a marketing genius!


One can observe a lot by just watching.

You left out “literary genius,” Amos.

What, pray tell Antonio Antonio far too bleak and bonio, the fuck is “openly gay homophobia?”

I really don’t need an answer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Hey bro. Their was no openly gay homophobia coming from me.
> Tstat came in disrespecting people who offered him advice and Amos as usual chimed in with his passive aggressive trolling bullshit that i guess he thinks is cute and some find entertaining and he got told to eat a dick. aka stfu with your sideline stirring the pot ass. I see he has continued to do that for two years since i left. Nobody said shit about gays in that thread but tstat when he replied "this feels like high school when it was youre retarded or youre gay insults" when people replied to his disrespect and insults.
> 
> And once again fuck you amos for trying to push your trolling lieing as narrative.


I believe they're talking about your thread from a couple years ago that modes deleted all your homophobic rhetoric. People have this thing called a memory. It allows one to recall things from a previous time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> One can observe a lot by just watching.
> 
> You left out “literary genius,” Amos.
> 
> ...


I tried googling openly gay homophobia, nothing good came up but this. So I ran with it


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tried googling openly gay homophobia, nothing good came up but this. So I ran with it


Alex Jones, lol, Zeus and Hera wept. (Obscure in-joke)

I met him more than once...actually interviewed for a job with him. No further comment.

“Openly gay homophobia” is a great way to describe the policies and lifestyle of former Idaho senator Larry Craig, come to think of it. What a wormy piece of shit that man is.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Craig_scandal

Gay activists tried to out him as a guy who liked to bang young men in public bathrooms for years before he finally got arrested for it, meanwhile he helped pass a constitutional amendment in the state that effectively made gay marriage illegal (since overturned by federal policy) and you can guess the rest of the details, surely.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Alex Jones, lol, Zeus and Hera wept. (Obscure in-joke)
> 
> I met him more than once...actually interviewed for a job with him. No further comment.
> 
> ...


Oh I remember that piece of shit. I'll never understand the shitty nature of some people. So readily able to oppress others in order to maintain a comfortable life for themselves.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tried googling openly gay homophobia, nothing good came up but this. So I ran with it


Lol...Alex was feeling froggy so he hopped on


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe they're talking about your thread from a couple years ago that modes deleted all your homophobic rhetoric. People have this thing called a memory. It allows one to recall things from a previous time.


Yeah, I remember it well. Told a lieing ass troll that was talking shit and disrespecting people to eat a dick and the snowflakes melted.
Troll it up then whine it up. So soft it makes no sense smh...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 4, 2018)

Full Moon Fever at day 48.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 4, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Yeah, I remember it well. Told a lieing ass troll that was talking shit and disrespecting people to eat a dick and the snowflakes melted.
> Troll it up then whine it up. So soft it makes no sense smh...


lol.. snowflake.. only thing left is to call someone a cuck..


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 5, 2018)

Day 51 Texas butter 
I don’t know which one looks better


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 5, 2018)

Dang. Pebble, orange blossom and cake n chem dropped to $27+ this morning and I added to cart but it changed before I got it ordered. I didn't know about the price drop thing. Are the drops just random all the time?


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 5, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas Butter coming along. Confirmed 6 females, and 4 likely males. Tomorrow will be 6 weeks from the day they hit the soil. If you want to know more about this grow, click the link in my sig!
> 
> View attachment 4243625
> 
> View attachment 4243626


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 5, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Dang. Pebble, orange blossom and cake n chem dropped to $27+ this morning and I added to cart but it changed before I got it ordered. I didn't know about the price drop thing. Are the drops just random all the time?


The Reverse Auctions are random. Great way to get good genetics for the low.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 5, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> The Reverse Auctions are random. Great way to get good genetics for the low.


Well I waited for it to go back around again and while I was waiting Cake sold out but I got Orange Blossom for $30 and Pebble for $33.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Yeah, I remember it well. Told a lieing ass troll that was talking shit and disrespecting people to eat a dick and the snowflakes melted.
> Troll it up then whine it up. So soft it makes no sense smh...


Funny thing about that term; Shitheads who throw it around, like yourself, are usually the real fucking snowflakes.

Go ahead and cry some more on the GPS thread, tough guy, let it all out.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 5, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4243913


And what better way to start the day than with jizz humor?


----------



## led1k (Dec 5, 2018)

Yodaweed said:


> Sorry this isn't private i have been having problems with pictures being stolen so i no longer post pictures here. You're more than welcome to follow me on IG @colorado4weed2love0


Just requested to follow your IG


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 5, 2018)

Maverick I have two phenos.

A green one that’s taller , smells like stardawg scents 

The darker purpling one that stayed shorter , stacking better, frosty frosty frosty, glad I kept this cut, smells of mixed berries and hint of grape in there 

Took pics under COB lights don’t bug out on me , here’s the comparison of phenos

    



Magoo


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 5, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 51 Texas butterView attachment 4243816
> I don’t know which one looks better
> View attachment 4243817
> View attachment 4243818


looking good man. which leaning pheno is the one in the last pic you posted (stardawg, banana, or mix)? I'll be flowering mine in a few weeks.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 5, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> “Openly gay homophobia” is a great way to describe the policies and lifestyle of former Idaho senator Larry Craig, come to think of it. What a wormy piece of shit that man is.
> 
> 
> Gay activists tried to out him as a guy who liked to bang young men in public bathrooms for years before he finally got arrested for it, meanwhile he helped pass a constitutional amendment in the state that effectively made gay marriage illegal (since overturned by federal policy) and you can guess the rest of the details, surely.


I'm not openly gay homophobian lol.. I believe gays should be able to marry, I mean it's only fair that they to should be able to get screwed over in a divorce like the rest of us.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 6, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> looking good man. which leaning pheno is the one in the last pic you posted (stardawg, banana, or mix)? I'll be flowering mine in a few weeks.


I think that last one has more of a stardawg influence, defiantly smells like bananas, the banana og ones smell like really sweet bananas and the stardawg ones are more greasy, chem banana. It’s a weird mix but smells amazing, I got some cuts that will be getting another run, please with them so far


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4244453


I noticed the pussy cat first  did I pass? Lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 6, 2018)

Which one next?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

Must not be any gay growers, i guess.


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I think that last one has more of a stardawg influence, defiantly smells like bananas, the banana og ones smell like really sweet bananas and the stardawg ones are more greasy, chem banana. It’s a weird mix but smells amazing, I got some cuts that will be getting another run, please with them so far


Happy to hear this! I have two really nice looking stardawg leaning females, 3 that show a bit of a mix, and 1 very OG dom from the 10 pack i popped. I can't wait to flip these ladies, especially after seeing those shots of yours.

today is the first day of legal cannabis in MI. I will be starting 6 Jelly pie and 6 Cookies n Chem!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4244453


Aww, do I have to pick a team? Really? That seems a bit dull. I honestly noticed your devil avatar first, I'm usually pretty interested in what you have to say.


hillbill said:


> Must not be any gay growers, i guess.


Not gay, but about 90% straight.

I've had more women than many of you have had hot meals, but occasionally there's a twink that catches my eye. Like twice, ever. I also decided I like crossdressing, and now I dress as a woman with the band, during performances only. And sometimes at home the gf and I play some role reversal games, deal with it.

I am still a big 6'3" 240 pound hairy dude, not going trans, I'm merely simultaneously being the pervert I truly am and upsetting the uptight intentionally.

Social consequences for admitting to anything non-hetero can be very real, which is probably why no one else is speaking up, it's a real fucking heterocentric dick-swinging circus on most weed forums. Queer folks are usually quiet about it or do not participate at all. I ultimately fear no fuckhead, though, I've been through a lot worse shit than someone calling me a fag on the internet, so I speak the honest truth about myself and my beliefs these days.

Oh shit, I actually weigh 225 now.
Nice shoes, wanna fuck?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Aww, do I have to pick a team? Really? That seems a bit dull.
> 
> Not gay, but about 90% straight.
> 
> ...


 That's some funny shit! Type of people to have a Clockwork Orange theme party with, The Pirates and Wenches has been overdone.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

I think I have an addiction issue, I won 4 reverse auctions in last 48 hrs and later today sending in payment on 5 strains , FML going to have to skip 1 pub crawl .


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Happy to hear this! I have two really nice looking stardawg leaning females, 3 that show a bit of a mix, and 1 very OG dom from the 10 pack i popped. I can't wait to flip these ladies, especially after seeing those shots of yours.
> 
> today is the first day of legal cannabis in MI. I will be starting 6 Jelly pie and 6 Cookies n Chem!


Congratulations to all the Michiganders! That's a beautiful thing. Someday the state I was born in will see the light. Until then, Oregon is my friend.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4244454
> Which one next?


Tombstone.
Not as many pics of those around as the other two, and TK is one of the best cuts ever.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Aww, do I have to pick a team? Really? That seems a bit dull. I honestly noticed your devil avatar first, I'm usually pretty interested in what you have to say.
> 
> Not gay, but about 90% straight.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Aww, do I have to pick a team? Really? That seems a bit dull. I honestly noticed your devil avatar first, I'm usually pretty interested in what you have to say.
> 
> Not gay, but about 90% straight.
> 
> ...


Straight here, but I try not to be a prick about it.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Dang. Pebble, orange blossom and cake n chem dropped to $27+ this morning and I added to cart but it changed before I got it ordered. I didn't know about the price drop thing. Are the drops just random all the time?


gotta move fast then the prices get low. 
The website tells you how many users are looting at the auction page.
Waiting for the price to drop 2 or 3 dollars, you gotta ask yourself how bad you really want those seeds.
When you get 3 nice ones stacked up at the same time like that . . . somebody's gonna jump.
Hard to know what somebody else's "magic number" is.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 6, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> I think I have an addiction issue, I won 4 reverse auctions in last 48 hrs and later today sending in payment on 5 strains , FML going to have to skip 1 pub crawl .


What strains are you growing right now?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Right now The Void by TGA and just popped 3 God Bud , The GPS strains I just got are Tomahawk, Lucky 7's , City Slicker , Or Blossom Spec, Pebble Pusher . Will grow one of the GPS strains next , not sure which.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4244453


first thing that popped into my mind was...is that pussy big enough to eat that cock?.....wtf does that put me?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Straight here, but I try not to be a prick about it.


To be clear, I don’t think anyone here is out of line or being a jerk.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> first thing that popped into my mind was...is that pussy big enough to eat that cock?.....wtf does that put me?


Hero status.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> To be clear, I don’t think anyone here is out of line or being a jerk.


well goddamn, i'll have to try harder......sorry for slacking off.....assholes


how's that^ ?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

Goin to Montana!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Aww, do I have to pick a team? Really? That seems a bit dull. I honestly noticed your devil avatar first, I'm usually pretty interested in what you have to say.
> 
> Not gay, but about 90% straight.
> 
> ...


Whatever floats your boat. I"m all for the pursuit of happiness, as long as there's not a trail of victims, in your wake. 
You weirdo!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Goin to Montana!


When my uncle joined the airforce, right out of high school, after speaking to god on a 10 day fasting, acid dropping, week in the woods. He gave me his Frank Zappa albums.
I was about 6, lol.
Whenever I hear Montana, i think of this song.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I"m all for the pursuit of happiness, as long as there's not a trail of victims, in your wake.
> You weirdo!


and the weird shall inherit the earth, channeling my inner 2112


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

C'mon...enough of this tortured bean talk.....seems like a good time for a musical interlude....feel free to sing along.

You !
I wanna take you to a gay bar
I wanna take you to a gay bar
I wanna take you to a gay bar, gay bar, gay bar

Let's start a war, start a nuclear war
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
Wow!
At the gay bar

Now tell me do ya, a do ya have any money?
I wanna spend all your money
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar

I've got something to put in you
I've got something to put in you
I've got something to put in you
At the gay bar, gay bar, gay bar
Wow!

You're a superstar, at the gay bar
You're a superstar, at the gay bar
Yeah! you're a superstar, at the gay bar
You're a superstar, at the gay bar
Superstar
Super, super, superstar


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Hey guys, I’m new to RIU but I came here from IC, how do I get in touch with GU~?
> 
> Thank you in advance


https://greenpointseeds.com/contact-us/


Bakersfield said:


> Whatever floats your boat. I"m all for the pursuit of happiness, as long as there's not a trail of victims, in your wake.
> You weirdo!


Thanks for that! I feel the same way.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> C'mon...enough of this tortured bean talk.....seems like a good time for a musical interlude....feel free to sing along.
> 
> You !
> I wanna take you to a gay bar
> ...


Electric 6 is awesome , Danger Danger , High Voltage!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Electric 6 is awesome , Danger Danger , High Voltage!!


"hot tits on ice 'til we freeze....ohawoh"


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

“If tomorrow never comes, tonight’ll have to do.”

https://genius.com/Todd-snider-if-tomorrow-never-comes-lyrics


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 6, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4244454
> Which one next?


You should plant all 3.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Goin to Montana!


To do what? Play in the snow, I hope. Brrrr, it is damn cold next door to MonTucky right now.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> To do what? Play in the snow, I hope. Brrrr, it is damn cold next door to MonTucky right now.


Just enjoy the feeling of the song


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Just enjoy the feeling of the song


I love Zappa so very much. Everyone should listen to this album at least once, if you don’t like something about it, you probably won’t like much FZ.





Californians, this one is for you, from the same record. San Ber’dino


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)

Reverse Auction Weekend? Oh boy.
I just got 2 more this morning, Cookies n Chem and Dreamcatcher for like $24 ea. Now I got 9. Only ones left I want is...banana...gelato...cake...that grape jelly for sure if they restock...


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)

What if you crossed that Jelly Pie with the Peanut Butter Breath?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> Reverse Auction Weekend? Oh boy.
> I just got 2 more this morning, Cookies n Chem and Dreamcatcher for like $24 ea. Now I got 9. Only ones left I want is...banana...gelato...cake...that grape jelly for sure if they restock...


i have been waiting for the grape jelly too , and Ghost OG .


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 6, 2018)

I got my opened pack of jelly pie I’d be willing to get rid of or trade, there are six beans left, but as I said it’s open package, you have to trust me, and I am 150% these seeds didn’t move from the round package

Also other half packs or 3/4 packs available I probably won’t run again : 
Garlix 
Night rider
Blizzard bush 
Maverick 
The deputy 

Some have more than six, I’m reasonable message me if interested 

Also I have 3 beans of ghost Og x stardawg but bred by garden of dreams


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2018)

You guys and gals are throwing it down for the December POTM contest: https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/december-2018/ 

Some stiff competition this month, like most months. Excellent work.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 6, 2018)

MACdawg (Miracle Alien Cookies #1 x Stardawg) UPDATE:
12.5 weeks into flower/pollination and I'm starting to notice some decent seeds. Still very few, and still going to take more time. Literally the longest flowering time I've seen to make decent seeds. Most plants take 6 weeks or so after getting dusted to produce healthy seed.
READ MORE ON MACdawg HERE


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 6, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You guys and gals are throwing it down for the December POTM contest: https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/december-2018/
> 
> Some stiff competition this month, like most months. Excellent work.


It’s all firery in there for sure. Nice job all. I thought November was tough.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 6, 2018)

Some gas up in here. Smells of fuel, burnt rubber and very slight hint o’ lime. Deputy #1.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> What if you crossed that Jelly Pie with the Peanut Butter Breath?





mistermagoo said:


> I got my opened pack of jelly pie I’d be willing to get rid of or trade, there are six beans left, but as I said it’s open package, you have to trust me, and I am 150% these seeds didn’t move from the round package
> 
> Also other half packs or 3/4 packs available I probably won’t run again :
> Garlix
> ...


message me Magoo


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 6, 2018)

Sadly my Deputy #2 turned into a bit of a banana fest. Not 100% sure it was the plant or genetics or environmental. I’m liking the lemon lime profile on that and I am stubborn. So I’m going to see if the clone run is ok but I don’t have high hopes. #1 above was all good. Shrug.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> What if you crossed that Jelly Pie with the Peanut Butter Breath?


I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Big Jelly, Fat Pie, Pie Dog, Aced Jelly, Jellyballs....for instance.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 6, 2018)

I have my gg4 x jelly pie seeds getting wet today. 

“Guerrilla Jelly” is on its way to being a reality.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I have my gg4 x jelly pie seeds getting wet today.
> 
> “Guerrilla Jelly” is on its way to being a reality.


Cool, but I'd go with 4 Pie.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 6, 2018)

Got the last hibernate trimmed up and into jars today. Total yield for this cycle is just over 6.5oz. Pretty happy with that, especially for the space I'm working with. The cab is only 25"x30"x 40"


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 6, 2018)

Nothing to special in terms of size but heres a hibernate I got to flower early for some pre xmas bud by xmas day...
No light dep but it fought the urge to reveg hard


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Big Jelly, Fat Pie, Pie Dog, Aced Jelly, Jellyballs....for instance.


JP F2's?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> JP F2's?


[ don't sleep on Jellyballs ]


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> [ don't sleep on Jellyballs ]


Well you know how I feel.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4244453


Isn't this more of a ...Bestiality Test then?


abalonehx said:


> What if you crossed that Jelly Pie with the Peanut Butter Breath?


You would need some cold milk in your bong


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 6, 2018)

you jelly bro?

that's my name for that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> [ don't sleep on Jellyballs ]


Sign me the fuck up. That’s the one line from GPS I want right now. F2’s of a great pair or S1’s from a keeper female would make me a happy panda.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Sign me the fuck up. That’s the one line from GPS I want right now. F2’s of a great pair or S1’s from a keeper female would make me a happy panda.


My sentiments exactly, verbatim, if you will. Amos, you done started somethin'!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 6, 2018)

By the way, @Michael Huntherz I lost my password to the site.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Big Jelly, Fat Pie, Pie Dog, Aced Jelly, Jellyballs....for instance.


notice your dolato x copper chem is almost worth twice as much as copper chem f2's at that one place, go figure.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool, but I'd go with 4 Pie.


GG4xJelly Pie = HairPie?


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Cool, but I'd go with 4 Pie.


4 Pie is also pretty good.. the smoke report will make the choice.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 6, 2018)

abalonehx said:


> GG4xJelly Pie = HairPie?


just call it Gash lol


----------



## 2001x (Dec 6, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> I got my opened pack of jelly pie I’d be willing to get rid of or trade, there are six beans left, but as I said it’s open package, you have to trust me, and I am 150% these seeds didn’t move from the round package
> 
> Also other half packs or 3/4 packs available I probably won’t run again :
> Garlix
> ...


DM me your IG


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> notice your dolato x copper chem is almost worth twice as much as copper chem f2's at that one place, go figure.


I tried to gift those copper 2s to GPS, Bo, but he wasn't interested, so what am I gonna do w/ a sack of beans? Not cool to sell F2s of someone else's line, imo, so they became freebies at DC w/ purchase, and would be the case for any others not of my own creation.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Big Jelly, Fat Pie, Pie Dog, Aced Jelly, Jellyballs....for instance.


Petroleum Jelly (PJ)

lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 6, 2018)

Day 53 

 
This one nearly looks done,


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 6, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I love Zappa so very much. Everyone should listen to this album at least once, if you don’t like something about it, you probably won’t like much FZ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The world lost a great human being when he died. I'm partial to Joe's Garage, Apostrophe, Overnight Sensation and the great masterpiece, Hot Rats!

Also, he did and AMAZING live album with Captain Beefheart called Bongo Fury, which is just incredible.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 6, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Pie Dog,


Gotta make that Dog Pie, not Pie Dog.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I tried to gift those copper 2s to GPS, Bo, but he wasn't interested, so what am I gonna do w/ a sack of beans? Not cool to sell F2s of someone else's line, imo, so they became freebies at DC w/ purchase, and would be the case for any others not of my own creation.


Copper Orgi f2's? Gotdammit. I'm so far behind on the peoples gear I want to run.
So...Dc,GLG,JBC and southern cross are the bean banks I need to really keep tabs on.
Eh...what bank has those fire bad dawg freebies?
No disrespect to Gu intended, but whatever,I've seen worse in this thread. I still hold a grudge for my political prisoners he is holding still.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm planning for a round of f2 jellys shortly, and picking out strains/seeds to be included. Some are chosen mostly because of the cool name that emerges. Big Jelly, Fat Pie, Pie Dog, Aced Jelly, Jellyballs....for instance.


Pie x Orgi Or Orgi x Pie would be something alluringly freaky. OrgiPie * cue cheap 70's porno instrumental* Or the benny hill theme song.


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

To anyone who’s ever ran Tomahawk, what should I expect to run into? Be it growth problems or phenos


----------



## quiescent (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> To anyone who’s ever ran Tomahawk, what should I expect to run into? Be it growth problems or phenos


There's gonna be a million phenos and nothing is gonna be like the clone only.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Pie x Orgi Or Orgi x Pie would be something alluringly freaky. OrgiPie * cue cheap 70's porno instrumental* Or the benny hill theme song.


To bad Cannarado already took the name Pie Ho.


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There's gonna be a million phenos and nothing is gonna be like the clone only.


Damn, do you think it’s gonna be a disappointment?


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Damn, do you think it’s gonna be a disappointment?


people have found some nice plants, but as @quiescent said, there don't seem to be a lot of glue leaners showing up. i went 4/4 males on the ones i flowered so i can't offer personal results, only what i've seen from others.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Damn, do you think it’s gonna be a disappointment?


Glue has a lot of Chem in the lineage. The Stardawg papa is all Chem so when mixed, you'll find a ton of Chem phenos. Not a bad thing for most cannaisseurs


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Copper Orgi f2's? Gotdammit. I'm so far behind on the peoples gear I want to run.


Copper Chem are the F2s, amigo.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 7, 2018)

*Tomahawk – Genetic Makeup*
Chem - 60%
Chocolate Diesel - 25%
Sour Dubb - 12%
Affy – 03%


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Glue has a lot of Chem in the lineage. The Stardawg papa is all Chem so when mixed, you'll find a ton of Chem phenos. Not a bad thing for most cannaisseurs


Good deal, chem is what I’m looking for. I want a colorful, heavy yielding chem leaning pheno


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

CC top at 56:


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

Hibernate at 56:

 

A bit crowded!!


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 7, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> CC top at 56:
> 
> View attachment 4245181


really nice flower. a lot of the copper chem buds i've seen look a bit airy and misshapen. that is a lovely spear.

how does it smell?


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> To anyone who’s ever ran Tomahawk, what should I expect to run into? Be it growth problems or phenos


Popped four seeds, two were tossed early due to looks, one male and a nice GG Chem pheno, good size and nice smoke after cure. Found nanner, got about 8 fem seeds, that was okay with me.

  not a good picture but very happy with results.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> really nice flower. a lot of the copper chem buds i've seen look a bit airy and misshapen. that is a lovely spear.
> 
> how does it smell?


I am very happy with the two CC's at 56, both ladies are quite odiferous although I can't really describe the smell.
The flowers are tight and nicely formed, other spear and girl:


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Popped four seeds, two were tossed early due to looks, one male and a nice GG Chem pheno, good size and nice smoke after cure. Found nanner, got about 8 fem seeds, that was okay with me.
> 
> View attachment 4245190 View attachment 4245191 not a good picture but very happy with results.


....it makes me nervous when people mention nanners


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> ....it makes me nervous when people mention nanners


I don't have a great history growing, have stressed plants with that result, so probably not a good example, but based on the structure, trichome's and smoke, I will be growing and smoking those eight feminized seeds.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> ....it makes me nervous when people mention nanners


GPS strains are pretty "stable" .
I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> GPS strains are pretty "stable" .
> I wouldn't worry too much.


Two hibernates and two CC at 56 days, not a nanner anywhere.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 7, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> I don't have a great history growing, have stressed plants with that result, so probably not a good example, but based on the structure, trichome's and smoke, I will be growing and smoking those eight feminized seeds.


The 3 most common mistakes growers make are,
1, Over watering
2. Putting the light too close to the "canopy"
3. Harvesting too early.


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> I don't have a great history growing, have stressed plants with that result, so probably not a good example, but based on the structure, trichome's and smoke, I will be growing and smoking those eight feminized seeds.


Look out for nanners on those seeds too, traditionally people who make fem seeds take a few clones of a female, flower them, stress one of them out, and pollinate the others. They don’t use the seeds from the plant that actually hermied out so be careful


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Look out for nanners on those seeds too, traditionally people who make fem seeds take a few clones of a female, flower them, stress one of them out, and pollinate the others. They don’t use the seeds from the plant that actually hermied out so be careful


Naw, I put the seed back in the soil and see what happens. I don't consider a lone nanner the same as a hermaphrodite plant which mixes male pods with every flower.


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The 3 most common mistakes growers make are,
> 1, Over watering
> 2. Putting the light too close to the "canopy"
> 3. Harvesting too early.


I've had big problems with hermies from GPS. Don't think the tent suffers from the 3 problems listed above. Think my hermies have been heat and possibly wind related. I'm beginning to think my 3foot tall upright fan might be causing the hermie's. The fan blows directly on and through all the plants in the tent. Is that too much? Should I remove the upright fan and put in some smaller clip fans up top?

I do think that GPS strains can be prone to hermie. Last grow 2 Norstar strains and 2 hermie bag seed strains didn't hermie but multiple GPS strains did. Texas Butter, Evergreen, Sundance Kid, Full Moon Fever, Cali Cannon and Maverick have all hermied on me multiple grows. Gunslinger, Copper Chem, Cookies n Chem, Doc Holiday and Bandit Breath have been more stable in my tent.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 7, 2018)

how was your nortstar strains? if you don't mind me askin


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Copper Chem are the F2s, amigo.


Ah, my bad. It's the Orgi F2's. Thanks for the clarification. Still banging my head.


----------



## thumper60 (Dec 7, 2018)

just trust what u r seeing an move on,dont second guess ya self


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> I've had big problems with hermies from GPS. Don't think the tent suffers from the 3 problems listed above. Think my hermies have been heat and possibly wind related. I'm beginning to think my 3foot tall upright fan might be causing the hermie's. The fan blows directly on and through all the plants in the tent. Is that too much? Should I remove the upright fan and put in some smaller clip fans up top?
> 
> I do think that GPS strains can be prone to hermie. Last grow 2 Norstar strains and 2 hermie bag seed strains didn't hermie but multiple GPS strains did. Texas Butter, Evergreen, Sundance Kid, Full Moon Fever, Cali Cannon and Maverick have all hermied on me multiple grows. Gunslinger, Copper Chem, Cookies n Chem, Doc Holiday and Bandit Breath have been more stable in my tent.


I probably should have added, that it had been my experience in the other post about "herms". Also,I am having good luck with GPS seeds germinating. Not so much with other breeders here lately.
The 3 commons, wasn't about hermis. Was about growing in general.
I hardly grow in a tent, but I've heard that people have issues in them so I kinda steer away in flower. I do have a tent for veg.


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> how was your nortstar strains? if you don't mind me askin


I grew Breakout and Chelumbian D and really enjoyed both strains. Interesting terps and great flavor with both of them. 

I will mention that Chelumbian D did get wpm, only one of 4 plants to ever get infected in the tents.

Currently growing Vintner's Moonshine and Merlin's Tonic and really excited for those


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I probably should have added, that it had been my experience in the other post about "herms". Also,I am having good luck with GPS seeds germinating. Not so much with other breeders here lately.
> The 3 commons, wasn't about hermis. Was about growing in general.
> I hardly grow in a tent, but I've heard that people have issues in them so I kinda steer away in flower. I do have a tent for veg.


Yes, its definitely the tent environment that causes most hermie problems at my location.

Last month I had a Texas Butter that kept dropping balls so I moved it out of the tent to the backyard at week 4 of flower to see how it would finish outdoors. Even though it was much colder outdoors, it didn't develop any more balls until harvest

And I also agree, GPS are strong germinators. 

What do folks think? Is an upright fan blowing directly on the plants too strong? Should I switch to some clip fans blowing above the canopy?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2018)

I have had zero hermies from GU seeds. 90% of hermies are grower error like light leak, heat, environment.

Cowboy Cookies











Bodega


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have had zero hermies from GU seeds. 90% of hermies are grower error like light leak, heat, environment.
> 
> Cowboy Cookies
> 
> ...


Hermie tendency is genetic. 
I ain’t got time for fragile plants...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hermie tendency is genetic.
> I ain’t got time for fragile plants...


Then don't grow anything with cookies in it. I can assure you it's not the stardawg male otherwise all crosses would hermie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 7, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Then don't grow anything with cookies in it. I can assure you it's not the stardawg male otherwise all crosses would hermie.


Does that include OGKB? 
I’m growing one of those now. 
(New speedway boogie by cult classics.)


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does that include OGKB?
> I’m growing one of those now.
> (New speedway boogie by cult classics.)


yes OGKB would be hermie prone. Thats not to say it will hermie but it def has it in her. I have never grow any of the GSC clones because they don't produce but I have seen quite a few failed breeding attempts.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Does that include OGKB?
> I’m growing one of those now.
> (New speedway boogie by cult classics.)


just looked those up..sounds like a nice cross using my brother Dr longbottom's Shire clone


----------



## tman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 50


----------



## klx (Dec 7, 2018)

3x3 tray of mostly Gunslinger Day 44

Please excuse the burnt tips first run of a new nute line...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2018)

tman42 said:


> GPS Bounty Hunter day 50
> View attachment 4245366


That is stunning.


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have had zero hermies from GU seeds. 90% of hermies are grower error like light leak, heat, environment.
> 
> Cowboy Cookies
> 
> ...


Sure, stress causes hermies and as a grower I do take some responsibility. But if it were 90% grower error, then 90% of that grower's plants should hermie. I used to think it was my fault--and some of it probably is--but I am beginning to lean more towards plants having the genetic tendency to herm.

I was particularly surprised that the hermie bag seeds (2 Nameless Genetics Mega Wellness and 2 Grease OG) didn't hermie. Well, 1 out of 4 did but 3/4 didn't. Those plants have the hermie trait, but most didn't hermie. So not the environment?

A Sundance Kid was trouble in the tent last grow and hermied 3 dozen ball sacks up and down the plant. Seeded everything. But I liked the smell and growth pattern of the plant, and wanted to try and see if I could fix the hermie trait. So I cloned it. The clone looked totally healthy and no herms. Then at day 23 of flower, I defoliated and trimmed the bottom 1/3 of the plant. Like normal. 4 days later the clone dropped balls. All the other plants got the same treatment and none hermied. If normal defoliation is enough to trigger a plant to hermie, it seems like the issue is genetic. 

And the plants look completely healthy aside from the hermie's. No wilting, or bugs, or lockout problems. Most don't even have burnt tips on the leaves.

As far as grower responsibility that's why I am trying to figure out what exactly is causing the herms, and fix it. My best guess is the fan--I haven't really seen anyone else using an upright fan in a grow tent. The plants closer to the fan seem to herm harder. But with that said, Breakout from Norstar was next to the fan and it didn't herm at all. So genetic tendency to herm + minor stress = hermie city?


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

My tents are probably the kind of place @Michael Huntherz would like to hang out 

J/k. Love your honesty Michael.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 7, 2018)

klx said:


> 3x3 tray of mostly Gunslinger Day 44
> 
> Please excuse the burnt tips first run of a new nute line...
> 
> View attachment 4245390


Can you tell us a little about the "Gunslinger" experience? Growth, flavors, etc.
Great job by the way!


----------



## klx (Dec 7, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Can you tell us a little about the "Gunslinger" experience? Growth, flavors, etc.
> Great job by the way!


This pheno grew differently to the others I had. Very branchy with no central cola but lots of golf ball nuggs which are dense all the way down the branches. I have never grown starfighter but from pics I have seen I wanna say it leans that way. 

Not the biggest yielder or loudest in the room but the smoke is top shelf - choc mint flavour and has a great high. My wife and I love it.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Tomahawk – Genetic Makeup*
> Chem - 60%
> Chocolate Diesel - 25%
> Sour Dubb - 12%
> Affy – 03%


----------



## medicman69 (Dec 7, 2018)

Doc Holidays looking fat.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 7, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> View attachment 4245416


How do you like that Saturn 4?


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> How do you like that Saturn 4?


I have 4 of them and they are solid... except once I got one and option c didn't work from the factory... just exchanged...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> Sure, stress causes hermies and as a grower I do take some responsibility. But if it were 90% grower error, then 90% of that grower's plants should hermie. I used to think it was my fault--and some of it probably is--but I am beginning to lean more towards plants having the genetic tendency to herm.
> 
> I was particularly surprised that the hermie bag seeds (2 Nameless Genetics Mega Wellness and 2 Grease OG) didn't hermie. Well, 1 out of 4 did but 3/4 didn't. Those plants have the hermie trait, but most didn't hermie. So not the environment?
> 
> ...


I'm not saying hermies don't come from genetic make up of plant.. they do. Certain plant like cookies can hermie even under perfect conditions when grown from seed. But will also hermie much easier than other plants, so any slight error bam ball/nana party. 
Sundance is derived from gsc. You should try something more stable like bodega. 

Question is your tent inside a dark room? Tents are not 100% lightproof so you should have zero lights on outside of tent when dark period is happening.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 7, 2018)

I'm stuck between the saturn 4,titan controls spartan series or the autopilot eclipse f60 lol



pinner420 said:


> I have 4 of them and they are solid... except once I got one and option c didn't work from the factory... just exchanged...


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 7, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> I'm stuck between the saturn 4,titan controls spartan series or the autopilot eclipse f60 lol


I also use an autopilot... Very precise... my buddy got a killer deal on it like 70 percent off...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just grabbed *Skywarden* (tahoe alien x stardawg), *Blizzard Bush* (Pure Vida x stardawg),* Sundae Stallion* (Sundae driver X stardawg) and *Raindance *(Deadhead OG x Stardawg) on the reverse auctions, $105 for all 4 packs, Thanks Gu.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 7, 2018)

@AmericanGrower508 What is up with the Jelly Pie packs?


----------



## quiescent (Dec 7, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Damn, do you think it’s gonna be a disappointment?





Goats22 said:


> people have found some nice plants, but as @quiescent said, there don't seem to be a lot of glue leaners showing up. i went 4/4 males on the ones i flowered so i can't offer personal results, only what i've seen from others.


Not gonna be a disappointment at all. It's the nature of gorilla glue and most polyhybrid clone only plants to not find anything exactly like the clone. You'll find everything possible in the genetic pool since its not a worked line.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> That is stunning.


Thank you very much. This was the best one I got out of two females.


----------



## TreLo (Dec 7, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Not gonna be a disappointment at all. It's the nature of gorilla glue and most polyhybrid clone only plants to not find anything exactly like the clone. You'll find everything possible in the genetic pool since its not a worked line.


Verity is the spice of life, right?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 7, 2018)

Some colorful JP (Happy Cut) lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## 2easy (Dec 7, 2018)

If anybody is on the fence with golden nugget i say go for it.

Week 6 tomorrow and these girls are blowing me away. I got 5 females and all of them are special.

Probably go 10-12 weeks at a guess.

Terps that i cant even describe. Only 1 of the 5 has a noticable chem stench the rest just have variations of soda factory and fuel.







This pheno is my favourite. It doesnt look as good in pics but its caked in resin and the smell... oh man the smell its like mangos and lemon and berries soaked in fuel. So hard to explain but i think this is going to be incredible smoke.


----------



## klx (Dec 8, 2018)

2easy said:


> If anybody is on the fence with golden nugget i say go for it.
> 
> Week 6 tomorrow and these girls are blowing me away. I got 5 females and all of them are special.
> 
> ...


Fucken frost factory in there mate top job!!


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 8, 2018)

2easy said:


> . oh man the smell its like mangos and lemon and berries soaked in fuel. So hard to explain but i think this is going to be incredible smoke.


I grew 2 small ones this year that were almost Identical in every way. Stoniest shit out of all the GP strains I grew, and I'm happy with all of them. Trippy kinda weed very potent....I like it a lot. Man you just described the flavors to a T, for the life of me I haven't been able to nail all of the smells. 
Yours look way better than mine did, really nice super frosty. Your gonna enjoy them for sure.


----------



## Budzmackenzie (Dec 8, 2018)

GPS Reverse Auctions weekend!!!!
Head over to the Photo of the Month and vote for my ECTO-COOLER!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

For Growslut,
Dr. Soul is talking about pollen chucking and Hermis.




Everyone needs to watch this.
He talks about the "MAC" also.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grew 2 small ones this year that were almost Identical in every way. Stoniest shit out of all the GP strains I grew, and I'm happy with all of them. Trippy kinda weed very potent....I like it a lot. Man you just described the flavors to a T, for the life of me I haven't been able to nail all of the smells.
> Yours look way better than mine did, really nice super frosty. Your gonna enjoy them for sure.
> View attachment 4245555 View attachment 4245558


I actually loved the way yours looked. It was part of the reason i was excited for these. And yeah the smell is super hard to pin down. It is really nice though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I'm not saying hermies don't come from genetic make up of plant.. they do. Certain plant like cookies can hermie even under perfect conditions when grown from seed. But will also hermie much easier than other plants, so any slight error bam ball/nana party.
> Sundance is derived from gsc. You should try something more stable like bodega.
> 
> Question is your tent inside a dark room? Tents are not 100% lightproof so you should have zero lights on outside of tent when dark period is happening.


I will be testing your theory on light leaks soon. 
My grow space has lots of them and it hasn't been a problem -- but I've never grown a cookie strain. 
Today I'm going to cull males & repot the girls into 3 gallon bags. 
 
(Sorry for the HPS tint.)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Some colorful JP (Happy Cut) lol


Double bravo !


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> For Growslut,
> Dr. Soul is talking about pollen chucking and Hermis.
> 
> 
> ...


the analogy with the colored balls from each parent and about hybrids vs landrace is great.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @AmericanGrower508 What is up with the Jelly Pie packs?


The boys bought them. They want to grow them but for now they are in the vault. I need to drop other seeds to find a male thats not chem/stardawg dominate. I'm aiming for a BOG gum, sour bub or Oni Sour stash male.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 8, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> The boys bought them. They want to grow them but for now they are in the vault. I need to drop other seeds to find a male thats not chem/stardawg dominate. I'm aiming for a BOG gum, sour bub or Oni Sour stash male.


sour bub male


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> the analogy with the colored balls from each parent and about hybrids vs landrace is great.


Yes, this was an informative show.
Including the "fake S1 's" lawsuit. 
Who was involved?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 8, 2018)

For what it's worth Soul doesn't stand in high regards among other breeders. It was Duke that did all the breeding work for Brother Grims and he went his own way. Dominion seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> For what it's worth Soul doesn't stand in high regards among other breeders. It was Duke that did all the breeding work for Brother Grims and he went his own way. Dominion seeds


What's up with the 2-tone nail polish?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 8, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> For what it's worth Soul doesn't stand in high regards among other breeders. It was Duke that did all the breeding work for Brother Grims and he went his own way. Dominion seeds


You got any info on what went down between them?

I’ve never been too high on MrSoul. Basing an entire breeding program on a few bagseeds is meh. I’d be more impressed if he was capable of producing something new instead of just trying to recreate a few phenos that occurred through happenstance. I’ve also thought his genetic understanding was fairly elementary. Never been too impressed hearing him talk.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 8, 2018)

I agree. You shouldn't get 8 phenotypes out of a 10 pack of seeds. I'm sure quality control will improve with full legalization. Which is coming.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 8, 2018)

Hibernate #1

60 days, mostly cloudy some clear, just starting to Amber 

Coming down today , smells of rubber, new tire rubber

Mainlined at 4 , almost lost a main tho that’s why one is so short, all bud no larf


----------



## TreLo (Dec 8, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate #1
> 
> 60 days, mostly cloudy some clear, just starting to Amber
> 
> ...


Damn, got you some chunky buds there, good job!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

jelly pie. s-1s ?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> jelly pie. s-1s ?
> 
> View attachment 4245931


Yes please!!!!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You got any info on what went down between them?
> 
> I’ve never been too high on MrSoul. Basing an entire breeding program on a few bagseeds is meh. I’d be more impressed if he was capable of producing something new instead of just trying to recreate a few phenos that occurred through happenstance. I’ve also thought his genetic understanding was fairly elementary. Never been too impressed hearing him talk.


Not really. Duke is to nice of a guy to bash anyone, but reading though the encrypted post on IG I get the feeling Soul was taking all the credit while Duke and his crew did the work. But the proof of who did the breeding is easy to see, just look at the latest c99 release. I have yet to see a grow of anything close to the original. Theres a reason he is doing fems now.


----------



## main cola (Dec 8, 2018)

I have a unopened pack of Jelly pie Looking for some fem seeds


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Not really. Duke is to nice of a guy to bash anyone, but reading though the encrypted post on IG I get the feeling Soul was taking all the credit while Duke and his crew did the work. But the proof of who did the breeding is easy to see, just look at the latest c99 release. I have yet to see a grow of anything close to the original. Theres a reason he is doing fems now.


They had Duke on their show yesterday.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes please!!!!


My  was to the proper term for an accidental selfed bean, amigo. .


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Let me know if we can work something out. Looks like a few of my JP beans aren't gonna germ.


Still no show? Bummer.....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Goin to Montana!


Gonna go grow some dental floss?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

growslut said:


> My tents are probably the kind of place @Michael Huntherz would like to hang out
> 
> J/k. Love your honesty Michael.


Thanks, slut.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

JP about to get the axe!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 8, 2018)

2easy said:


> If anybody is on the fence with golden nugget i say go for it.
> 
> Week 6 tomorrow and these girls are blowing me away. I got 5 females and all of them are special.
> 
> ...


I love Golden Goat, you may have sold some packs with those photos. Damn fine work.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## growslut (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> For Growslut,
> Dr. Soul is talking about pollen chucking and Hermis.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I've got it pulled up and plan to listen to it soon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Still no show? Bummer.....


Nope, 2 of four popped. 2 still a no show. I charge it to the game. Fuck it. I still have two beans left, fingers crossed. Going to soak them tonight.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4246004
> JP about to get the axe!


Now you are just teasing me. Nicely done. Gorgeous gal. Is this a clone run of one of the phenos? If so, how long did you take the clone compared to the seed?

Also, have you found a grape pie leaner?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have a unopened pack of Jelly pie Looking for some fem seeds


. Unfortunately, I'm fresh out.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have been watching and reading lots here and I'm shy so gimme a little kindness. I've appreciated the useful info I have gathered here, but all the bickering isn't inspiring for a new person to the party...I'm goin for it though.
Someone a few pages back was asking about Tomahawk.
This is one of 2 of my Tomahawks, all i can say is dont hesitate, extremely greasy, frosty and heavy. This is from first clones away from the mom, and I'm very glad I kept her. 
The second pheno is tastier and slightly different bud structure, not quite as pointy.
I'll post her next.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> My  was to the proper term for an accidental selfed bean, amigo. .


Gotcha. That would be it, S1's. It should happen accidentally on purpose IMO.
In other news... I do hearby request to be kept in the loop on ANY of your JP projects, F2's, crosses etc.. Thank you good sir.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Here is another Tomahawk pheno. Gonna be hard to narrow down to one and I have another half dozen seeds to hunt thru in the future. 
I'm definitely impressed with most of Greenpoints gear. Not affiliated or a fan boy, just an appreciating customer.
I'll share more pics of what's growing and of what I just pulled as I can.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Gotcha. That would be it, S1's. It should happen accidentally on purpose IMO.
> In other news... I do hearby request to be kept in the loop on ANY of your JP projects, F2's, crosses etc.. Thank you good sir.


You know the more I kick it around, the fonder I get of the idea, and I have time to clone and run those 4 to pick a nice mom. Sorting through the stash, I've got a lot of grape and grape leaning beans to toss in the pollen orgi. [ sorry about that  ]


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know the more I kick it around, the fonder I get of the idea, and I have time to clone and run those 4 to pick a nice mom. Sorting through the stash, I've got a lot of grape and grape leaning beans to toss in the pollen orgi. [ sorry about that  ]



If I could hire cheerleaders from that magazine you and mike were talking about in another thread to motivate you I would! Pollen Orgi! Heh, you know me, I will easily mistake that to mean Orgi pollen....lol, I jest. No apology needed friend. Dangle carrots in front of horses much?

edit* I should've said the women in that magazine in scantily clad cheerleader uniforms.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's the only Jelly Pie I got out of my first 6 seeds, a Male or 2 and others were weak, probably my fault I was slaying fungus gnat larvae when I sprouted a lot of these.
I ran the plant from seed into flower and kept some clones, very glad I didn't judge it by the seed run cuz the clone run was a healthier plant and its gnarly. Now I want to sprout the rest. This plant is hanging now, just cut 3 nights ago so no smoke report...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I will easily mistake that to mean Orgi pollen....lol, I jest.


Actually, it was a bad and obvious pun


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

I know. Obvious, but not bad. Fitting,even.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Here's the only Jelly Pie I got out of my first 6 seeds, a Male or 2 and others were weak, probably my fault I was slaying fungus gnat larvae when I sprouted a lot of these.
> I ran the plant from seed into flower and kept some clones, very glad I didn't judge it by the seed run cuz the clone run was a healthier plant and its gnarly. Now I want to sprout the rest. This plant is hanging now, just cut 3 nights ago so no smoke report...View attachment 4246039


Nice JP & Welcome! Don't let dumpster fires in the thread discourage you. Lol, all are welcome to the fest/ivities. You'll do and be fine ......just keep posting pics
How long did you run the JP? 10-8-18 flip date I reckon.
What kinda nose does she have?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Now you are just teasing me. Nicely done. Gorgeous gal. Is this a clone run of one of the phenos? If so, how long did you take the clone compared to the seed?
> 
> Also, have you found a grape pie leaner?


That's actually the only one of three i popped so far  i have 6 clones about to throw into 2gal smartpots though....


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

TreLo said:


> Good deal, chem is what I’m looking for. I want a colorful, heavy yielding chem leaning pheno


Here's a few Tomahawks. If you're thinking about getting a pack I highly recommend it. 
One was a leaner, one thing I prefer not to have to do is stake up branches...yay for no stakes on these babes !


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a few Tomahawks. If you're thinking about getting a pack I highly recommend it.
> One was a leaner, one thing I prefer not to have to do is stake up branches...yay for no stakes on these babes !View attachment 4246045 View attachment 4246047


Lookin good man! How long did you let the Jelly Pie go for??


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4246004
> JP about to get the axe!


Those JP's do look nice when they're finishing. 
Well done!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

I'm about to go grab a tester nug... that's it. i can't take it anymore folks.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

TreLo said:


> To anyone who’s ever ran Tomahawk, what should I expect to run into? Be it growth problems or phenos


No problems on my 2 phenos they are slightly different and I would grow more when I can to pheno hunt more. Very promising potential in the line in my opinion.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice JP & Welcome! Don't let dumpster fires in the thread discourage you. Lol, all are welcome to the fest/ivities. You'll do and be fine ......just keep posting pics
> How long did you run the JP? 10-8-18 flip date I reckon.
> What kinda nose does she have?


Thanks, it's kinda weird cuz I read thru so much I feel like I know some of you already lol. 
Yes flower entry was 10 / 8 and she went 58 days. I'm sure longer would have developed more but I needed to pull the whole tray. Sometimes i have a tendency to run too long so I'm trying to be diligent and stay in 56 - 60 days. 
I run perpetual here in this room and it's my personal challenge to stay on schedule best i can, which is not easy.
She's gassy, slight skunk with a hint of berry deep in there. I suspect the cure will bring out amazing dankness.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I'm about to go grab a tester nug... that's it. i can't take it anymore folks.


The longer you let it go, the bigger her buds swell in the next week. calixes on 1 of 4 I had was 2x's the the size of the other 3. Smells like "grandma's cellar".
The other 3 smelled more of the grapes.
I'm still liking the "Lupine Lime" the best out all. It makes you wanna sit straight up in your chair. lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> That's actually the only one of three i popped so far  i have 6 clones about to throw into 2gal smartpots though....


Ah, my apologies must've been someone else that ran a couple diff females/phenos.
I pretty sure I ask everyone that has posted pic/s of JP questions about it. Just trying to collect as many data points as I can.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks, it's kinda weird cuz I read thru so much I feel like I know some of you already lol.
> Yes flower entry was 10 / 8 and she went 58 days. I'm sure longer would have developed more but I needed to pull the whole tray. Sometimes i have a tendency to run too long so I'm trying to be diligent and stay in 56 - 60 days.
> I run perpetual here in this room and it's my personal challenge to stay on schedule best i can, which is not easy.
> She's gassy, slight skunk with a hint of berry deep in there. I suspect the cure will bring out amazing dankness.


Thank you for the info. Feel free to continue to up date the JP as she cures. I am glad you read through, persevered and shared.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's a cookie n chem. One of 2. At day 56.
Chopped at day 58.
One pheno creamy, the other a little more cookie like. Neither have a real strong nose but who cares look at the frost, I'm sure the cure will do wonders.
This is a clone one away from the seed.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The longer you let it go, the bigger her buds swell in the next week. calixes on 1 of 4 I had was 2x's the the size of the other 3. Smells like "grandma's cellar".
> The other 3 smelled more of the grapes.
> I'm still liking the "Lupine Lime" the best out all. It makes you wanna sit up in your chair straight. lol


I will take a tray to 9 weeks next time I can overlap.
I have some timber redwoods coming, can't wait. I'll put those into service asap and let em run long, at the end of the main row so I can experiment with them some.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Here's one of a few Cackle Berry's .
Cherry diesel leaning. I know a little more time would have bulked up more too. But she's very nice all around.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I will be testing your theory on light leaks soon.
> My grow space has lots of them and it hasn't been a problem -- but I've never grown a cookie strain.
> Today I'm going to cull males & repot the girls into 3 gallon bags.
> View attachment 4245705
> (Sorry for the HPS tint.)


I think light leaks don’t matter as much as people claim.


el kapitan said:


> Here's a cookie n chem. One of 2. At day 56.
> Chopped at day 58.
> One pheno creamy, the other a little more cookie like. Neither have a real strong nose but who cares look at the frost, I'm sure the cure will do wonders.
> This is a clone one away from the seed.View attachment 4246054


I have two cookie n chems going at the moment and neither one have a strong nose both look very similar in phenotype but the smell very very weak, I can smell a hint of the starfigther it’s just very mild, one is super frosty though so hope taste and potency is on par


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a cookie n chem. One of 2. At day 56.
> Chopped at day 58.
> One pheno creamy, the other a little more cookie like. Neither have a real strong nose but who cares look at the frost, I'm sure the cure will do wonders.
> This is a clone one away from the seed.View attachment 4246054


Hard to keep that perpetual schedule when you know there's gold in that next week. I feel ya pain. Veg backed up girls getting bigger by the minute. Green till the end nicely done,that's how I run 'em. CNC showing out!


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Bodega Bubble Gum.
I've been searching for a good bubble gum for many years.
I found it.
She's so bubble yummy. This is around week 6. Looking forward to harvest. This was a week or so ago. I'll update pics tomorrow .
I swear I spend a good hour inspecting and smelling everything first thing when I walk in the door. My fricking nose gets totally sticky, no joke.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 8, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I think light leaks don’t matter as much as people claim.


Agreed. I almost never have flowering girls in a completely dark room. My tents are always unzipped,not open just unzipped. I unintentionaly have left the rooms light on during dark time.It isn't a strong overhead light but it certainly in psn't pitch black. Only intersex issues I have encountered were due to genetics or environmental stressors. Never a light leak.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The longer you let it go, the bigger her buds swell in the next week. calixes on 1 of 4 I had was 2x's the the size of the other 3. Smells like "grandma's cellar".
> The other 3 smelled more of the grapes.
> I'm still liking the "Lupine Lime" the best out all. It makes you wanna sit straight up in your chair. lol


Oh yeah I read about your Lupine Lime recently and it reminded me to get back on the wait list for those again.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 8, 2018)

Impressive pics @el kapitan. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 8, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Oh yeah I read about your Lupine Lime recently and it reminded me to get back on the wait list for those again.


I didn't see them on the GPS site anymore. They went to the discount stack really fast. He had a lot of new testers at that time.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

Here is one of 2 Purple Badlands. 
I know it looks similar to the Bodega due to her 2 spears. She's stacked with frost, no color yet, no grand daddy or grape ape or purple urkel smell so far...lol there's some names from the past...
Another mild smell, I wonder if the Stardawg is mild in smell?
The other pheno has some muffin top middles to her and maybe a touch of purple color, I'll take pictures tomorrow night.
Several other Greenpoint strains I'm growing have a little fat middle in their buds, like the Golden Nugget, TNT, Doc Holiday.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I didn't see them on the GPS site anymore. They went to the discount stack really fast. He had a lot of new testers at that time.


You have to use Greenpoints search bar. I have to so I can read about some he doesn't list anymore but I'm growing them so I like to re read the strains info, like TNT which is turning out killer just not big, but that could be the limited veg that run had. And Purple Badlands. Luckily their info is still there and you can still join the waitlist. No idea if that option is there cuz they may re appear. 
Maybe Gu can chime in on that.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 8, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Impressive pics @el kapitan. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks man I'm just as stoked to see and smell and grow these. Sounds corny but these genetics have helped turned my operation around. I'd been in a rut with mostly the same genetics for a lotta lotta years and I'd been fighting one frighin bug after the next. I have had to slim down and focus so hard on cleaning things up and trying to boost health of all the girls. I'm still not at a hundred percent but these juicy nuggets have raised my enthusiasm and drive up. I still have most of my old girls, so it's a crowded house, but I treasure my unique genetics and of my grower pals I'm the one horder . Wish I had a big farm...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The longer you let it go, the bigger her buds swell in the next week. calixes on 1 of 4 I had was 2x's the the size of the other 3. Smells like "grandma's cellar".
> The other 3 smelled more of the grapes.
> I'm still liking the "Lupine Lime" the best out all. It makes you wanna sit straight up in your chair. lol


Nice! Yeah, I'm thinking I really should give these bitches another week or so....


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 8, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Agreed. I almost never have flowering girls in a completely dark room. My tents are always unzipped,not open just unzipped. I unintentionaly have left the rooms light on during dark time.It isn't a strong overhead light but it certainly in psn't pitch black. Only intersex issues I have encountered were due to genetics or environmental stressors. Never a light leak.


Agreed environment and genetics probably 99% of the time plants in nature would get moon light which can be pretty bright at time so most strains should be able to handle mild illumination especially pin hole light leaks in tents...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I think light leaks don’t matter as much as people claim.


I agree.
If plants grew up in an environment with light leaks, it probably won't bother them later.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 8, 2018)

Sample Side-Nug!


----------



## klx (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man I'm just as stoked to see and smell and grow these. Sounds corny but these genetics have helped turned my operation around. I'd been in a rut with mostly the same genetics for a lotta lotta years and I'd been fighting one frighin bug after the next. I have had to slim down and focus so hard on cleaning things up and trying to boost health of all the girls. I'm still not at a hundred percent but these juicy nuggets have raised my enthusiasm and drive up. I still have most of my old girls, so it's a crowded house, but I treasure my unique genetics and of my grower pals I'm the one horder . Wish I had a big farm...


Nice plants mate, great pics! How big is you room how much light?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

klx said:


> Nice plants mate, great pics! How big is you room how much light?


Thank you I love posing them for glamour shots.
This spot is 6 trays, thousand watts each of good ol single ended HPS aircooled, 4 x 4's for flower. But due to plant health and culling etc and trying to eliminate problems I only run 4 trays. Every 2 week harvest and replant if all goes well. I'm getting 2 new timbers to try on the spare trays that shamefully get used for a catch all of stuff I don't have time to deal with...I'm a work in progress lol. 
My mom n teen room consists of a 3 x 6 tray, and a few 2 x 4's next to that, plus a 2 tier shelf with 2 x 4 trays and one work bench with a 2 x 4 underneath. Tetris. My dry room is built into mom room. When I can de clutter some and not be embarrassed I'll snap some shots. It's at least interesting to see how I crammed in my space.
I have a few other flower only locations. 4 lights/trays each. It's more than a full time job.


----------



## klx (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Thank you I love posing them for glamour shots.
> This spot is 6 trays, thousand watts each of good ol single ended HPS aircooled, 4 x 4's for flower. But due to plant health and culling etc and trying to eliminate problems I only run 4 trays. Every 2 week harvest and replant if all goes well. I'm getting 2 new timbers to try on the spare trays that shamefully get used for a catch all of stuff I don't have time to deal with...I'm a work in progress lol.
> My mom n teen room consists of a 3 x 6 tray, and a few 2 x 4's next to that, plus a 2 tier shelf with 2 x 4 trays and one work bench with a 2 x 4 underneath. Tetris. My dry room is built into mom room. When I can de clutter some and not be embarrassed I'll snap some shots. It's at least interesting to see how I crammed in my space.
> I have a few other flower only locations. 4 lights/trays each. It's more than a full time job.


Yeah man that would keep you busy for sure, I'd be looking to automate as much as possible lol cheers.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Here is another Tomahawk pheno. Gonna be hard to narrow down to one and I have another half dozen seeds to hunt thru in the future.
> I'm definitely impressed with most of Greenpoints gear. Not affiliated or a fan boy, just an appreciating customer.
> I'll share more pics of what's growing and of what I just pulled as I can.
> View attachment 4246035


Looks excellent good job!! A couple people have mentioned that they've had trouble cloning the tomahawk. Have you had any problems with that?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 9, 2018)

Great grow, show and report @el kapitan 
I'm surprised. you're not getting much purple in the Purple Badlands.

Glad the Greenpoint Seeds have been turning your grow around. You Certainly have a green thumb and a good eye with the camera.

As for old strains on the website, Stuff without stock that is not returning is still visible on the website but only as "Search only" so you'll have to use the top search bar to find them.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 9, 2018)

Wish I would have found out about Greenpoint a long time ago but better late than never . I am glad no GF or Wife because I would be in deep shi# , I spent enough in the last week I would have rendered myself a celibate for months if I was in a relationship.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 9, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Wish I would have found out about Greenpoint a long time ago but better late than never . I am glad no GF or Wife because I would be in deep shi# , I spent enough in the last week I would have rendered myself a celibate for months if I was in a relationship.


Sounds like you still have plenty of happy ladies around you. And more coming.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

Jelly Pie 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 9, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Sounds like you still have plenty of happy ladies around you. And more coming.


Well I got 10 packs coming with the 3 I bought this morning at a ridiculous price for these elite genetics, I will close my eyes and just pull a pack to pop when my current stuff is all finished.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 9, 2018)

Deputy #1 on chop day. 73 days from flip.
Fighting for a slot in the starting line up.

The gas, rubber tire and skunk is pretty insane w just a tiny bit of sour. Not a stealth option. Devastating stone. I may nickname this the kneecap. Watching paint dry never felt so good.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4246309
> 
> View attachment 4246322 View attachment 4246309
> 
> ...


Oh dang I love her colors and can imagine the dankness . Looks juicy. I'm gonna let some of mine go just a little longer too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm getting rid of males today but one of the OBS looks studly. 
 
Gonna call around to see if anyone wants him...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Hard to keep that perpetual schedule when you know there's gold in that next week. I feel ya pain. Veg backed up girls getting bigger by the minute. Green till the end nicely done,that's how I run 'em. CNC showing out!


I'm currently at the 64 day mark... patience sure is a virtue in the world of growing the dank.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I will be testing your theory on light leaks soon.
> My grow space has lots of them and it hasn't been a problem -- but I've never grown a cookie strain.





Kronickeeper said:


> I think light leaks don’t matter as much as people claim.


I have been thinking about this lately. Excessive heat is a far bigger problem, in my experience. Full moons, sometimes especially on cloudy or foggy nights, are pretty bright. I don’t buy that a tiny bit of incidental light is likely to cause the kind of harvest wrecking crap people claim, especially not hermies. I can see ending up with some weird growth or larfy buds if it was a fair bit of light. I see no evidence, in my experience or any reliable account, of small light leaks causing any problems at all.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm getting rid of males today but one of the OBS looks studly.
> View attachment 4246351
> Gonna call around to see if anyone wants him...


That structure reminds me of my winner female, for sure. If he smells sour already it might be a real winner stud.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 9, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Great grow, show and report @el kapitan
> I'm surprised. you're not getting much purple in the Purple Badlands.
> 
> Glad the Greenpoint Seeds have been turning your grow around. You Certainly have a green thumb and a good eye with the camera.
> ...


Would love to see you cross these strains 

Sour Apple x StarDawg

since Sour Apple is a rare strain.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm getting rid of males today but one of the OBS looks studly.
> View attachment 4246351
> Gonna call around to see if anyone wants him...


love the structure. strong side branching without topping


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm getting rid of males today but one of the OBS looks studly.
> View attachment 4246351
> Gonna call around to see if anyone wants him...


Have you flowered the OBS yet? Looks like a great structure on that male.
I'll be poppin my OBS soon and can't wait for some orangey goodness.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

I just scored Chinook for less than 20 bucks. I've been wanting to try this one. It's hard to not when a seed pack is basically the same price as a clone at a club. Thanks GPS.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That structure reminds me of my winner female, for sure. If he smells sour already it might be a real winner stud.


It smells really nice. Mostly citrus with a hint of burnt rubber. 

I should also point out that I got six OBS females -- and that was after losing a few plants to PM when they were little (my bad). 

The females look good. Only got one that's a little wonky. 
This is my most consistent GPS strain so far and I've got a feeling they're gonna turn out nice.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> I just scored Chinook for less than 20 bucks. I've been wanting to try this one. It's hard to not when a seed pack is basically the same price as a clone at a club. Thanks GPS.


Congrats on the chinook haze score! 
I grew it indoors and ran the keeper again outdoors. Pine was more dominant than oranges. 
Flip em early indoors. Chinooks stretch like crazy.

I've had my eye on raindance for a while and snagged a pack for $17 this morning. 
---
*Order details*
* 
Product* *Total*
Raindance *× 1* $18.73
*Subtotal:* $18.73
*Discount:* -$1.87
*Shipping:* FREE
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $16.86


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Here is one of 2 Purple Badlands.
> I know it looks similar to the Bodega due to her 2 spears. She's stacked with frost, no color yet, no grand daddy or grape ape or purple urkel smell so far...lol there's some names from the past...
> Another mild smell, I wonder if the Stardawg is mild in smell?
> The other pheno has some muffin top middles to her and maybe a touch of purple color, I'll take pictures tomorrow night.
> Several other Greenpoint strains I'm growing have a little fat middle in their buds, like the Golden Nugget, TNT, Doc Holiday.View attachment 4246064


Do u know if most gps strains have a hollow stem ?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It smells really nice. Mostly citrus with a hint of burnt rubber.
> 
> I should also point out that I got six OBS females -- and that was after losing a few plants to PM when they were little (my bad).
> 
> ...


I wouldnt doubt if they turn out well. The OBS was the only one of a few strains run to give anything more than chem/Stardawg flavor and smell. Bud structures were nice too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do u know if most gps strains have a hollow stem ?


Yes indeed! 
All my GPS plants had hollow stems but I'm still not convinced it's normal. 
Could be a micro deficiency -- like boron.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes indeed!
> All my GPS plants had hollow stems but I'm still not convinced it's normal.
> Could be a micro deficiency -- like boron.


Mmm weird ...I got no problem with it but in all my years growing outdoor I've never seen hollow stems
I got a hibernate now outdoor hollow stem and had an lvtk from CVS hollow stem


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 9, 2018)

If you're into gps gear and holding a pack of raindance, pop them first. I've ran or tried purple badlands, blizzard bush, cookies n chem, dreamcatcher and raindance. Deadhead leaning raindance, hands down is the best one. Mouth coating sour skittles flavor with a nice potent high. Delicious. Keeper. 

I have enjoyed all of the strains well enough, but was getting burnt out on SD. This had no stardawg.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do u know if most gps strains have a hollow stem ?


I’ve noticed it in most, if not all of the sativa learners.
Just my observation, though


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 9, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> If you're into gps gear and holding a pack of raindance, pop them first. I've ran or tried purple badlands, blizzard bush, cookies n chem, dreamcatcher and raindance. Deadhead leaning raindance, hands down is the best one. Mouth coating sour skittles flavor with a nice potent high. Delicious. Keeper.
> 
> I have enjoyed all of the strains well enough, but was getting burnt out on SD. This had no stardawg.


That is one that I still have my eye on. I might have to see about grabbing a pack when my seed budget allows.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4246309
> 
> View attachment 4246322 View attachment 4246309
> 
> ...


Well done COCO MASTER!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Dec 9, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> That is one that I still have my eye on. I might have to see about grabbing a pack when my seed budget allows.


Haaaaaaaa "seed budget" . . . Itchy trigger finger more like


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It smells really nice. Mostly citrus with a hint of burnt rubber.
> 
> I should also point out that I got six OBS females -- and that was after losing a few plants to PM when they were little (my bad).
> 
> ...


Watch for structure like that male and an early sour diesel smell, followed by tart citrus as she develops, I am guessing that’s your winner.

The one that smelled gently of oranges early on turned out pretty lame, frankly. Very photogenic, very fluffy, very oldschool haze, but really similar veg structure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Watch for structure like that male and an early sour diesel smell, followed by tart citrus as she develops, I am guessing that’s your winner.
> 
> The one that smelled gently of oranges early on turned out pretty lame, frankly. Very photogenic, very fluffy, very oldschool haze, but really similar veg structure


Thanks for the tip! 
This one doesn’t really smell like orange. More of a citrus type of odor but not a particular type. Maybe that’s the sour you’re talking about? 
I’m not set up for chucking so the stud is going in the bin if none of my friends want him.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the tip!
> This one doesn’t really smell like orange. More of a citrus type of odor but not a particular type. Maybe that’s the sour you’re talking about?
> I’m not set up for chucking so the stud is going in the bin if none of my friends want him.


It could be, everyone’s nose is different. “One man’s fruit is another man’s ferment,” as they say in the coffee business. (Seriously, that’s a thing) It might seem like lemon or lime, it was just vaguely sour early on just after showing sex.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 9, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Haaaaaaaa "seed budget" . . . Itchy trigger finger more like


He's getting addicted, ain't he? We all been there. lol


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey ya'll...I'm looking to unload most/all of my GP seeds. All well taken care of. I just have waaaay too many other things to play with. I've done a bunch of GPS runs and I've had nothing but above average results. PM me for the list, details, etc.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Dec 9, 2018)

For those who have grown Dynamite Diesel, Hickock Haze, and/or Night Rider
I'm wondering what I can expect for a stretch so I know when to flip. I'm running all 3 of these as a sativa scrog canopy and only have about 70" ceiling with a mixture of cobs and cmh. I know they will reach bigtime, but I'm wondering which I need to expect them to do tripling or quadrupling in size as those two would obviously make a difference in when I should flip. 
What was your experience with the stretch on these sativa dominants?

They're currently only about 5 to 6 inches tall but only because I have them tied down to their 3 gal pots so they can branch out, otherwise they're maybe 10 inches of total length. Most are beginning to show tiny unrecognizable preflowers. I'd like to wait to flip until after they've shown sex but what do you guys think?


----------



## quiescent (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd wait till they are sexually mature and clone from mature parts of the plant, then flower the clones. 

You'll get a more complete understanding of the different phenos and not wonder if it throws nanners from clone or finishes faster, etc.


----------



## medicman69 (Dec 9, 2018)

Some Cookies n Chem ladies chugging along.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 9, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Hey ya'll...I'm looking to unload most/all of my GP seeds. All well taken care of. I just have waaaay too many other things to play with. I've done a bunch of GPS runs and I've had nothing but above average results. PM me for the list, details, etc.


If you have Jelly Pie, when was it purchased? Was it during this recent drop or before?
@Gu did you recently do a limited drop of JP during or near black friday?


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

Does GreenPoint “Cookies n Chem” consistently throw keepers?
I want to use a Male in program. 

Posted in another thread, perhaps I should have asked here?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Do u know if most gps strains have a hollow stem ?


I believe hollow stems could come from calcium deficiency and/or an imbalance in the calcium and magnesium ratios. Could depend on your medium as well. I get hollows from time to time. It's hard to pinpoint I'm sure others have some ideas. I think if they stretch hard n fast it can happen too. Like some strains could be prone to it based on genetic background and in the right conditions present that characteristic. 
A more studied botanist should chime in, if they haven't already, I'm still reading up thru the pages today.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> If you're into gps gear and holding a pack of raindance, pop them first. I've ran or tried purple badlands, blizzard bush, cookies n chem, dreamcatcher and raindance. Deadhead leaning raindance, hands down is the best one. Mouth coating sour skittles flavor with a nice potent high. Delicious. Keeper.
> 
> I have enjoyed all of the strains well enough, but was getting burnt out on SD. This had no stardawg.


Thanks for the tip, that's next on my list. Gonna fast forward them now


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> Does GreenPoint “Cookies n Chem” consistently throw keepers?
> I want to use a Male in program.
> 
> Posted in another thread, perhaps I should have asked here?


Of my 2 phenos they're nice n frosty and pretty chunky, but honestly a mild nose. Depending on what your cross will be. Dont let that turn you off to it but I'm hunting cowboy cookies next looking for more dank within her genes.
Just my 2 cents for now. I'm not kicking cookie n chem out yet, need more evaluation and smoke reports.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> For those who have grown Dynamite Diesel, Hickock Haze, and/or Night Rider
> I'm wondering what I can expect for a stretch so I know when to flip. I'm running all 3 of these as a sativa scrog canopy and only have about 70" ceiling with a mixture of cobs and cmh. I know they will reach bigtime, but I'm wondering which I need to expect them to do tripling or quadrupling in size as those two would obviously make a difference in when I should flip.
> What was your experience with the stretch on these sativa dominants?
> 
> They're currently only about 5 to 6 inches tall but only because I have them tied down to their 3 gal pots so they can branch out, otherwise they're maybe 10 inches of total length. Most are beginning to show tiny unrecognizable preflowers. I'd like to wait to flip until after they've shown sex but what do you guys think?





quiescent said:


> I'd wait till they are sexually mature and clone from mature parts of the plant, then flower the clones.
> 
> You'll get a more complete understanding of the different phenos and not wonder if it throws nanners from clone or finishes faster, etc.


After trying a few different variations, I am not the most experienced grower here by a damn sight, I totally agree with this. Will never pheno hunt another way, if I can help it. Let them show, make two or three clones of each individual you might keep, flower at least one of each, cull the rest only after a good cure. It is long, arduous, annoying, and the fastest, most reliable way to hunt for top-notch mother plants at small to medium scale, depending on your risk profile.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Of my 2 phenos they're nice n frosty and pretty chunky, but honestly a mild nose. Depending on what your cross will be. Dont let that turn you off to it but I'm hunting cowboy cookies next looking for more dank within her genes.
> Just my 2 cents for now. I'm not kicking cookie n chem out yet, need more evaluation and smoke reports.


I reluctantly let mine go after one run, but I may have made a mistake. There are lots of cookies crosses around me, so I decided to chase something less available. I got one female from three seeds, it was fucking killer, absolutely cookies n cream dom. But again, lots of cookies round here. My pack had twelve seeds, will pop the others as a group someday and look for one that matches the one I grew out. It tasted like shortbread, so smooth, and stony af.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

Just because she ain’t skanky, it don’t mean she won’t rock your world, @el kapitan.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> After trying a few different variations, I am not the most experienced grower here by a damn sight, I totally agree with this. Will never pheno hunt another way, if I can help it. Let them show, make two or three clones of each individual you might keep, flower at least one of each, cull the rest only after a good cure. It is long, arduous, annoying, and the fastest, most reliable way to hunt for top-notch mother plants at small to medium scale, depending on your risk profile.


Agreed as well indeed.
I only run plants from seed into flower if I'm too curious and have to fill spaces. But without a doubt my clone runs of these GPS strains have been lightyears better than the seed plant run.
If possible I do exactly what you said, sex em, clone em, keep a few flower a few, go from there.
Also it's my experience that they evolve as they move a few generations from the original mom seed and will develop based on their environment and condition themselves to perform as they get used to where they're living. My experience has shown 3 generations out from seed they can stabilize and change slightly, all of course considering growing conditions are close to optimal.
When I tell my friends about new seeds n flavors they get all excited...LOL, I'm like wait wait, we're not gonna know how these turn out for 6 to 8 months, they have a slight reality check glimpse into my struggles but still they dont get it...


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Just because she ain’t skanky, it don’t mean she won’t rock your world, @el kapitan.


Agreed indeed that's why they're still here and growing. I do want to pick one from the 2 I have but also lotsa cookies around so its definitely gotta kill it. Hoping for some GMO from the Cowboy soon.


----------



## SirSquashalot (Dec 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd wait till they are sexually mature and clone from mature parts of the plant, then flower the clones.
> 
> You'll get a more complete understanding of the different phenos and not wonder if it throws nanners from clone or finishes faster, etc.


In a perfect world I know that would be ideal but unfortunately I'm completely strapped on time and running late on flowering a run so I dont have time to take clones and veg them to size. As far as manners I'm not too worried about that, is there something I've missed on any of these strains herming?
I was just curious what peoples experience was with the stretch and these specific strains. I almost guarantee they much more than double in size, but hoping someone can tell me their personal experience so I have a better idea. 
As long as they're sexually mature, there should be no difference in growth from a clone to a seed right? If they wernt sexually mature yet then yes that could change things a bit, is my understanding atleast. I'm still learning.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Of my 2 phenos they're nice n frosty and pretty chunky, but honestly a mild nose. Depending on what your cross will be. Dont let that turn you off to it but I'm hunting cowboy cookies next looking for more dank within her genes.
> Just my 2 cents for now. I'm not kicking cookie n chem out yet, need more evaluation and smoke reports.


My two phenos of CNC have next to no smells @ like week 7 in flower I’m still holding out hope though


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Of my 2 phenos they're nice n frosty and pretty chunky, but honestly a mild nose. Depending on what your cross will be. Dont let that turn you off to it but I'm hunting cowboy cookies next looking for more dank within her genes.
> Just my 2 cents for now. I'm not kicking cookie n chem out yet, need more evaluation and smoke reports.


I checked out Raindance after reading JohnGlennsGarden.

Looking for early short cross with Chem 91 or SFV OG Kush.

I think it could be good to look a bit further if you have any surgestions to look at?


----------



## SirSquashalot (Dec 9, 2018)

AuBlue said:


> Does GreenPoint “Cookies n Chem” consistently throw keepers?
> I want to use a Male in program.
> 
> Posted in another thread, perhaps I should have asked here?


I grew out CNC in the past and got 5 females. All 5 were nothing to shake a stick at. In comparison with the other GP strains I've ran(something like 6 strains, not including what I'm vegging now), your better bet is with CNC to find a keeper. One of my cnc's was some of the strongest smoke I can remember trying.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 9, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> I grew out CNC in the past and got 5 females. All 5 were nothing to shake a stick at. In comparison with the other GP strains I've ran(something like 6 strains, not including what I'm vegging now), your better bet is with CNC to find a keeper. One of my cnc's was some of the strongest smoke I can remember trying.


Yes, enquired about CNC. Hope I get a few males, normally over the average Females with todays kit.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 9, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> My two phenos of CNC have next to no smells @ like week 7 in flower I’m still holding out hope though


I actually thought the same thing with my couple.. turns out both of mine had a very sweet smell that I just wasnt anticipating. a couple weeks in a jar brought the funk out.. Bodega Bubblegum on the other hand  smelled great going in the jar.. 2 weeks later, MIDS


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I actually thought the same thing with my couple.. turns out both of mine had a very sweet smell that I just wasnt anticipating. a couple weeks in a jar brought the funk out.. Bodega Bubblegum on the other hand  smelled great going in the jar.. 2 weeks later, MIDS


Ain’t that weird? The OBS1 female turned out to be total mids after wowing a lot of folks here with trichome heavy pics, and me with everything about it except the smoke. After three months in a jar it was passable old school haze. 

OBS2, conversely, tasted great as soon as it was dry and only got better. It was dense and only got more so. I can spot a popcorn nug of it in a bag of larf from across the room, sofa king puffy and colorful and generally good looking, and even those taste great and rip my head off. Shit is bomb.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 9, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Ain’t that weird? The OBS1 female turned out to be total mids after wowing a lot of folks here with trichome heavy pics, and me with everything about it except the smoke. After three months in a jar it was passable old school haze.
> 
> OBS2, conversely, tasted great as soon as it was dry and only got better. It was dense and only got more so. I can spot a popcorn nug of it in a bag of larf from across the room, sofa king puffy and colorful and generally good looking, and even those taste great and rip my head off. Shit is bomb.



Same with me and Dreamcatcher. I had mid, mid, upper echelon mid and then straight FIRE!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 9, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> If you have Jelly Pie, when was it purchased? Was it during this recent drop or before?
> @Gu did you recently do a limited drop of JP during or near black friday?


Yeah, they were up for a couple days...


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> My two phenos of CNC have next to no smells @ like week 7 in flower I’m still holding out hope though


Interesting to know I'm not the only one with mild or no smells on CnC. If you can run it into 9 weeks hopefully you'll squeeze some flavors out. Mine are still not ready to trim and cure yet.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Same with me and Dreamcatcher. I had mid, mid, upper echelon mid and then straight FIRE!


Good news to hear. I have only one dream catcher that is shaping up really nice and i look forward to poppin more. I miss good ol blue dream and this one catcher seems close. 
I'll be posting a pic of it and other GPS's in a few from tonight...


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I actually thought the same thing with my couple.. turns out both of mine had a very sweet smell that I just wasnt anticipating. a couple weeks in a jar brought the funk out.. Bodega Bubblegum on the other hand  smelled great going in the jar.. 2 weeks later, MIDS


Good about your CnC's, maybe there's hope. Mine have a slight sweetness and cream on one and a traditional GSC smell on the other..
and uh oh about Bodega. My Bodega smells insanely like bubble gum skunk I can't wait to open a bag of it cured, hopefully it doesn't turn to mids...I'll be sad


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Ok friends here are some more from my GPS collection. 
Golden Nuggets, my one and only at the moment. Smells awesome, sweet n limey sorta like a Sprite . I'm very pleased with it, looks and smells great. Smells like the real Goat I've grown a few years ago but this one is bulkier and denser which is great. And this is from seed, I'm expecting the clones will be even nicer


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Here is Purple Badlands somewhere around week 7 now. One of 2 phenos. This one has a subtle skunk to it, no purple smells or colors but it looks fantastic. I'm waiting for it to ripen and get some fall colors. The other pheno has some tinge of color I'll get pics of it tomorrow night...


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

SirSquashalot said:


> In a perfect world I know that would be ideal but unfortunately I'm completely strapped on time and running late on flowering a run so I dont have time to take clones and veg them to size. As far as manners I'm not too worried about that, is there something I've missed on any of these strains herming?
> I was just curious what peoples experience was with the stretch and these specific strains. I almost guarantee they much more than double in size, but hoping someone can tell me their personal experience so I have a better idea.
> As long as they're sexually mature, there should be no difference in growth from a clone to a seed right? If they wernt sexually mature yet then yes that could change things a bit, is my understanding atleast. I'm still learning.


Nanners aren't too big of an issue with GPS gear but your choices are the exception. Seed plants are always gonna be a bit more finicky than clones from the same plant. They usually stretch more than clones and take a week or two longer to finish, regardless of maturity level.

I can clue you in on the dynamite diesel as I have the ecsd clone and have grown at least 8-12 ecsd f1 crosses. If it's got looser internodal spacing in veg than most of your others, it is an ecsd leaner. They will stretch 3-5x untopped from seed. The clone only takes at least 77 days to finish to any standard in a dialed room. This is also around when, if your environment is not 100%, it will start spitting sterile nana's.

I will predict that you'll have to take the ecsd leaners at least 11 weeks, maybe 12 or 13 since you're working with seed plants. The stardawg leaners will look more like normal hybrids and finish in 10 weeks at the earliest, from clones. Ecsd dominates in most regular crosses and if it's a feminized pollen donor it will usually show very heavily in the crosses as well.

Keep your temps down as low as possible. Once my temps regularly hits 78 or above I usually look at my ecsd and cry because it's likely gonna be turned into hash. Ecsd is an easy to grow, tough to master, bitch.

The night rider and hickok haze mother plants and crosses are known to throw nanners fwiw. The hickok haze will also take for-fucking-ever to finish on a seed plant.

I highly suggest you take the L and do these strains right or pop some different gear better suited to 12/12 from seed if you absolutely have to have the space filled. Your cycle will take forever to finish as it is, that night rider will likely take 11 weeks till you harvest your first plant from seed.

Doing this hobby sloppily has never paid off for anyone unless you're looking to be the next guy to find some dank bagseed plants. Research before you purchase, let alone pop seeds, that way you can properly plan these types of runs with longer flowering/temperamental varieties. If you need some seeds that finish faster to do from 12/12, shoot me a pm.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 10, 2018)

I see pioneer kush has returned after being on the discontinued list for ages and then out of stock for months. It's back to full price with a bunch of packs available according to the site. Wonder what else will be returning.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I see pioneer kush has returned after being on the discontinued list for ages and then out of stock for months. It's back to full price with a bunch of packs available according to the site. Wonder what else will be returning.


California Cannon (*Tahoe OG* x Stardawg) aka "Beyonce legs" making a comeback as well.
Bison Breath (*Motor Breath #15* x Stardawg) seeds are fat and sexy, they really stink too. Seeds don't usually stink too bad, but these do.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

Rethinking Greenpoint seeds, lets see what else comes up


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 10, 2018)

even though my Sundance Kid hermied they sure produced some very pretty buds


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Intrigueing how Gu won't respond to legitimate questions asked. Did my opinion of your business practices hurt your feelings? Ha, get over it, you have good gear I just don't care to buy from you or support you. I'd rather get my JP beans second hand.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 10, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> If you have Jelly Pie, when was it purchased? Was it during this recent drop or before?
> @Gu did you recently do a limited drop of JP during or near black friday?


Yes I have Jelly Pie. All of my GPS packs(15 of them) are 6-12months old. Looking for an average $25/pack but PM me for details if interested.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

Really concerning the amount of hermied seed, sure it could look and smoke ok but it could also ruin 10 yrs of breeding. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

The herms come from strains known to do it on their own, it's not the stardawg. Research the moms, as you would any strain you're going to spend your time on, and pick accordingly. There's plenty of more stable GPS strains.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> If you have Jelly Pie, when was it purchased? Was it during this recent drop or before?
> @Gu did you recently do a limited drop of JP during or near black friday?


Yes there were 20 packs released on Black Friday. More before Christmas.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Yes there were 20 packs released on Black Friday. More before Christmas.


Thank you, hate I had to antagonize you to get a response. Wasn't my intent, just how I felt.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> The herms come from strains known to do it on their own, it's not the stardawg. Research the moms, as you would any strain you're going to spend your time on, and pick accordingly. There's plenty of more stable GPS strains.


It sucks that cookie crosses are known to herm when stressed. 
Eagle scout was on my list, but I've already got a bunch of cookie crosses and don't need more. 

BTW is it normal for cookie strains to take forever to show gender? 
Seems like they take forever to do anything! My CV Triple Nova plants were germinated at the same time and are twice as big.


----------



## TreLo (Dec 10, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> No problems on my 2 phenos they are slightly different and I would grow more when I can to pheno hunt more. Very promising potential in the line in my opinion.


Thanks for sharing! I’ve been busy with work and I haven’t had much time to be on the forums. I’m not hesitating at all with the Tomahawk and especially now that I see the phenos that’s been posted. Thanks!


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

Some Sativa dominant Plants hermie, of which I cull and burn. I get why others do not.
Hermies come from hermies plants that are used in breeding and bag seed by the same means.
Anybody else pride themselves on breeding sativa and culling any hermies out of program.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It sucks that cookie crosses are known to herm when stressed.
> Eagle scout was on my list, but I've already got a bunch of cookie crosses and don't need more.
> 
> BTW is it normal for cookie strains to take forever to show gender?
> Seems like they take forever to do anything! My CV Triple Nova plants were germinated at the same time and are twice as big.


Cookies in veg is slow period. Have a cross going now with just 25% forum cut in the genetics that are taking forever to do anything. Not to the point that anything I popped at the same time is showing sex yet, but these guys are lagging behind on growth for sure.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> California Cannon (*Tahoe OG* x Stardawg) aka "Beyonce legs" making a comeback as well.
> Bison Breath (*Motor Breath #15* x Stardawg) seeds are fat and sexy, they really stink too. Seeds don't usually stink too bad, but these do.


Bring back gunslinger


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Cookies in veg is slow period


I like slow growth because of constant renewal, taking the new cuttings days before 12/12 from last.
ATM Skunk Hybrid only needs 40 days, I have a lag of 10 days extra to bring cutting up to size in NFT.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Bring back gunslinger


Greendot's Starfighter #9 is gone for good or I totally would. It's his mom I used in the cross.
The Gunslinger #26 is floating around town. Making Fem seeds would be the only way it would return.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 10, 2018)

cookies n chem seems to be


Kronickeeper said:


> Bring back gunslinger


i've got a sealed pack still. feel free to message.


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Making Fem seeds would be the only way it would return


I am facing problem to back up strains, got and could use STS.
STS is very common and often the first port of call for resurrecting a plant.
I understand why but would also encourage some breeders to pollinate with another plant.
Good for stock


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greendot's Starfighter #9 is gone for good or I totally would. It's his mom I used in the cross.
> The Gunslinger #26 is floating around town. Making Fem seeds would be the only way it would return.


Ok I understand that sucks to hear though


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 10, 2018)

Could someone explain the membership levels on GPS ? Bronze. Silver ,ect . Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 10, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Ok I understand that sucks to hear though


After reading that, I have to agree. I am glad I picked up a second pack this past spring. I have been very happy with the plants I have found in Gunslinger. Great taste, very respectable potency and dense flowers just dripping in frost.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Blizzard Bush. Hard to describe the smell its lovely and complex. Sweet slight fruit and skunk undertones.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Texas Butter. I'm not getting any banana smells really but it's really nice. I'll try and smell more to determine prominent flavors. Complex like a lot of GPS seems so far. I have another pheno not as bulky but more sweet aroma. I'll post pics later tonight .


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

TNT. 
Pheno 1
Stinky yummy.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

TNT. 
Pheno 2.
Also stinkyummy.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Texas Butter pheno 2


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

Dream Catcher. 
Excited to have a decent dream back in the house. Yeah good ol blue dream saturated the market 10 plus years ago and so many commercial guys gave it a bad rap, but well done BD is very good across the board. I know it can be debated, but I stand by it LOL as a staple. 
This pheno is pretty close. My old BD used to smell like a can of dry powdered Tang. Almost to the "T". Haha really.
This is around 7 weeks. I'll go to around 60 days, plus a little if I can. This is her first run, more comin.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Greendot's Starfighter #9 is gone for good or I totally would. It's his mom I used in the cross.
> The Gunslinger #26 is floating around town. Making Fem seeds would be the only way it would return.


You totally sell out strains w/o holding some back for yourself? I've got a few that are running very low, last packs going out on the next drop, but I'll keep 30 beans of everything for future consideration / possibilities / remembrances.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Making Fem seeds would be the only way it would return.


You have likely answered this and it was also likely buried in this somewhere in this thread but.... 

Why dont you make fems, whether it be of your crosses or even some of the cuts that you have access to, kinda like Cannaventure does?

Genuinely curious.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> You have likely answered this and it was also likely buried in this somewhere in this thread but....
> 
> Why dont you make fems, whether it be of your crosses or even some of the cuts that you have access to, kinda like Cannaventure does?
> 
> Genuinely curious.


I remember when tje Adam s1s went down Gu was trying to act like fem'ing is hard to do. Lol

It is way easier to just grow a male and let him squirt. It is actual work to reverse plants for pollen. 

Easy buck is why, that'd be my guess.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 10, 2018)

This is one nice thread, thank you all for sharing!

Regarding fems, it seems to be good for stability to use a different plant for reversing than the one getting seeded.
Although many take well to the STS, CS and other methods without need of a separate parent.

I look very much forward to popping the Triple Nova, Animal Cookies, Hollywood PK/Topanga S1 and Banana OG S1, from some months ago when Greenpoint had a stock of Cannaventure gear, and their own fems.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> This is one nice thread, thank you all for sharing!
> 
> Regarding fems, it seems to be good for stability to use a different plant for reversing than the one getting seeded.
> Although many take well to the STS, CS and other methods without need of a separate parent.
> ...


I hate to break it to you but the S1s were bunk. Contact GPS to figure out compensation.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> This is one nice thread, thank you all for sharing!
> 
> Regarding fems, it seems to be good for stability to use a different plant for reversing than the one getting seeded.
> Although many take well to the STS, CS and other methods without need of a separate parent.
> ...


Might want to address @Gu~ abou those


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You totally sell out strains w/o holding some back for yourself? I've got a few that are running very low, last packs going out on the next drop, but I'll keep 30 beans of everything for future consideration / possibilities / remembrances.


I’ve got backups of most. Gunslinger is an exception. You’re a smart man to hold some back.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

coppershot said:


> You have likely answered this and it was also likely buried in this somewhere in this thread but....
> 
> Why dont you make fems, whether it be of your crosses or even some of the cuts that you have access to, kinda like Cannaventure does?
> 
> Genuinely curious.


Feminized spray just got here today. Batches are ready in be sprayed in the garden in about a week.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

CS or STS? Looks like he took heed of yalls requests and is jumping on the S1 train. Good.
Who's happy... Who's ya daddy.

S1 some JP, free my political prisoners and I'll be your huckleberry.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> CS or STS?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2018)

It’s an STS solution.

Copper Chem #10 to be reversed first to make fem versions of Wild West Series:

Example:
Doc Holiday *Regs* (Kurple Fantasy #2 x Stardawg)
Doc Holiday *Fems* (Kurple Fantasy #2 x Copper Chem #10)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> View attachment 4246992


Lol...Hermie Juice! I've made a few batches. I'm lazy now. I buy store bought and dilute it down now. Actually wanna try sts now, never done it. Something to tinker with. Looks like a good batch,according to the laser.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> I look very much forward to popping the Triple Nova, Animal Cookies, Hollywood PK/Topanga S1 and Banana OG S1, from some months ago when Greenpoint had a stock of Cannaventure gear, and their own fems.


I'm growing Triple Nova now and it looks like there are two phenos. One is tall with wide nodes and the other is shorter like a shrubbery. 
The shorter plants are consuming more calcium than the taller ones so I'll give them a foliar feeding tonight. 
Both phenos started fairly slow, then took off like a rocket after about 3 weeks. 
Structure is very solid so there's gonna be some lumber in the buds...


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I hate to break it to you but the S1s were bunk. Contact GPS to figure out compensation.


Every pack?


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> Every pack?


Yes. The cannaventure gear is good except for the pure raspberry kush, had something go wrong.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Both phenos started fairly slow, then took off like a rocket after about 3 weeks.
> Structure is very solid so there's gonna be some lumber in the buds..


Thank you for the details, do you have a thread on it? 
Can sound like a TK and Blackberry Kush structured couple.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yes. The cannaventure gear is good except for the pure raspberry kush, had something go wrong.


Dang, too bad, good I have other stuff. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> Dang, too bad, good I have other stuff. Thanks for the heads up.


Gu will make it right. Hit him up. He was doing refunds at one point, might get stuck with credit at the point though.

You're in for a treat with the animal cookies.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Gu will make it right. Hit him up. He was doing refunds at one point, might get stuck with credit at the point though.
> 
> You're in for a treat with the animal cookies.


Gu didn't offer to refund my cult classics gear that failed miserably. (2 packs of Jupiter & Beyond)
He just gave me an email ID and I got no response from it. 

The packs were replaced later by beanfulfillment on IG, but it looks like one of the replacement packs is a dud. 2 females out of 12 seeds! 
I'm giving them a little more time just in case I'm mistaken, but I'm pretty sure those are balls in the loupe.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gu didn't offer to refund my cult classics gear that failed miserably. (2 packs of Jupiter & Beyond)
> He just gave me an email ID and I got no response from it.
> 
> The packs were replaced later by beanfulfillment on IG, but it looks like one of the replacement packs is a dud. 2 females out of 12 seeds!
> I'm giving them a little more time just in case I'm mistaken, but I'm pretty sure those are balls in the loupe.


Which replacement pack was it? I've got a couple of those too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 10, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Which replacement pack was it? I've got a couple of those too.


Strain = New Speedway Boogie
It's an OGKB cross so I'm hoping they are just slow and maybe I'll see some pistils soon.
I'll probably go ahead in flip em all to 12/12 next Sunday. If I was wrong about some of the "males", I'll repot them and see what happens.
Not an ideal situation, but I've got 2 other strains that are definitely ready to flower and can't wait for slow plants.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

Eyezreallow said:


> This is one nice thread, thank you all for sharing!
> 
> Regarding fems, it seems to be good for stability to use a different plant for reversing than the one getting seeded.
> Although many take well to the STS, CS and other methods without need of a separate parent.
> ...


See this is what I mean. People say it is bashing gps or beating a dead horse but this is fucked up...

People are still coming to this thread all excited by those bunk ass s1s with not a single idea what the hell is going on.

Shame on you Gu. That is some bogus ass stuff. How can you take pride in knowing this shit is still happening?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Strain = New Speedway Boogie
> It's an OGKB cross so I'm hoping they are just slow and maybe I'll see some pistils soon.
> I'll probably go ahead in flip em all to 12/12 next Sunday. If I was wrong about some of the "males", I'll repot them and see what happens.
> Not an ideal situation, but I've got 2 other strains that are definitely ready to flower and can't wait for slow plants.
> View attachment 4247018


Of course. Same as what I got.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It’s an STS solution.
> 
> Copper Chem #10 to be reversed first to make fem versions of Wild West Series:
> 
> ...


???

Those are totally different genetics.

How lazy/cheap. Just so you don't have to have different ad/packaging you're gonna name to different crosses the same thing?

Sorry, done with my 2 cents. What a shit show in the lack of integrity to cop a buck.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It’s an STS solution.
> 
> Copper Chem #10 to be reversed first to make fem versions of Wild West Series:
> 
> ...


So it’s the same...kinda. Only now it’s fem and with more Chem 4 than before. So I guess if all the Stardawg crosses weren’t enough chem, there’s gonna be more chem.


----------



## growslut (Dec 10, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> For Growslut,
> Dr. Soul is talking about pollen chucking and Hermis.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.

Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?

It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.
> 
> Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?
> 
> It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.


I thought it was pretty interesting too. Does anyone know about the S1 lawsuit?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm growing Triple Nova now and it looks like there are two phenos. One is tall with wide nodes and the other is shorter like a shrubbery.
> The shorter plants are consuming more calcium than the taller ones so I'll give them a foliar feeding tonight.
> Both phenos started fairly slow, then took off like a rocket after about 3 weeks.
> Structure is very solid so there's gonna be some lumber in the buds...


  
Here goes my triple nova from cannaventure I'm growing at the moment. very frosty going on 5 weeks. Strong BlackBerry smell with hits of lime citrus undertone.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 10, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Isn't White Widow the pinnacle of Dutch breeding? Maybe that's Ak-47 I'm thinking of.
> How come Greenpoint doesn't have any White Widow crosses like Star Widow or White Dawg?
> 
> Those would make excellent freebies, now that we dont have Nuggets.


The one I long for the most from Holland is, Hawaiian Snow, some awesome plants, flavors of dank funky onions with a bit of fresh citrus/lemon, and great highs, said to contain prestine Maui Waui genetics from way back when. 
Sometimes it's available as fems.
White Widow can be a little boring (to me), it's a chilled high, at time more heady. Earthy, incense'y flavor. Some plants might be different ofc


----------



## ky farmer (Dec 10, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Dream Catcher.
> Excited to have a decent dream back in the house. Yeah good ol blue dream saturated the market 10 plus years ago and so many commercial guys gave it a bad rap, but well done BD is very good across the board. I know it can be debated, but I stand by it LOL as a staple.
> This pheno is pretty close. My old BD used to smell like a can of dry powdered Tang. Almost to the "T". Haha really.
> This is around 7 weeks. I'll go to around 60 days, plus a little if I can. This is her first run, more comin.
> View attachment 4246851 View attachment 4246852


WHAT IS THE WEIGHT YOU GET OFF A PLANT THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT?DRY


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 10, 2018)

white widow is bland, sometimes peppery. comes through in progeny. similar on how the white transfers to its offspring. enhanced trichome coverage, but less terps. more hashy

Train wreck is a better example of similar traits to white widow. Besides old news....


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> WHAT IS THE WEIGHT YOU GET OFF A PLANT THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT?DRY


I pulled bout a pound off my pack of Dream Catchers, 6 or so females turned to 12/12 after about 10 days out of the shell.
I'd imagine you could pull 10lbs or so off of the right pheno outdoors with lots of love and care.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> WHAT IS THE WEIGHT YOU GET OFF A PLANT THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT?DRY


I'll tell ya when she's dried and trimmed, with 10 ish days to go. Should be zip n a half or so. Possibly a 2 zipper if she bulks more. This is wishful thinking and I try not to count eggs before they hatch cuz it can break hearts sometimes. I grow for the highest quality not necessarily quantity.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> WHAT IS THE WEIGHT YOU GET OFF A PLANT THAT LOOKS LIKE THAT?DRY


These are indoors btw. 
16 plants per 4 x 4.
Outside is another world entirely.
You'd need to be a veteran outdoor grower with your soil and regimen dialed to get a ten pounder. 
Imho.


----------



## sdd420 (Dec 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> ???
> 
> Those are totally different genetics.
> 
> ...


Give it a rest as there’s many folks that need these starter beans. Your bitterness is sad for some reason


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Give it a rest as there’s many folks that need these starter beans. Your bitterness is sad for some reason


Bitterness?

People that name two strains the same thing is sad for some reason.

People that sell people shitty s1 and then never tell their customers that they bought bunk shit is kind of sad for some reason...

I could go on all day and I will. Every time I see another person come on here just to find out they got sold bunk s1s I'll say something.

Every time I see a seed seller sell the same named strain even though it is clearly two different cultivar altogether then I'm gonna say shit.

If you don't like it do like the ostrich






Or put me on ignore, either way I ain't shut'n up for nada.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> It’s an STS solution.
> 
> Copper Chem #10 to be reversed first to make fem versions of Wild West Series:
> 
> ...


Glad to see S1s are on the way, don’t they usually reverse the female and pollinate it with its self example doc holiday x doc holiday when they do S1 seeds?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 10, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Glad to see S1s are on the way, don’t they usually reverse the female and pollinate it with its self example doc holiday x doc holiday when they do S1 seeds?


He’s apparently just making fems, not S1’s.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He’s apparently just making fems, not S1’s.


Ok I guess that makes since then


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 10, 2018)

Wonder what Copper chem is gonna bring to the party in place of the stardawg. Should be interesting. Can't wait for the testers to buy their beans. 2019 is gonna be a wild one!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bitterness?
> 
> People that name two strains the same thing is sad for some reason.
> 
> ...


You do realize that copper chem is really the same as Stardawg. So all gu is doing is making the same crosses in both fem and reg. Should he go grab the Cory cut and reverse it? 

I don't get it, GU gets shit for only using a stardawg male (not his work) . Then when he does use his work instead of grabbing any of the easily available Stardawgs clones he still gets shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wonder what Copper chem is gonna bring to the party


Yeah......I wonder.....


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 11, 2018)

I can’t wait to run some of the fems of these crossess,


Gu~ said:


> It’s an STS solution.
> 
> Copper Chem #10 to be reversed first to make fem versions of Wild West Series:
> 
> ...


I can’t wait to run some of these fems, what’s the finishing times like on the copper #10 any more u can tell us about the characteristics of the #10 cut?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.
> 
> Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?
> 
> It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.


I have grown about 30 BG C99 reg seeds and none were hermies, about 60% female and no nanners or hermies, I did let 1 female go way long to try to get some seed thru rodelization and got 30 some seeds that were all fems , Just my experience with BG , I was happy with the C99 but it was a long time ago during His first run before going underground .


----------



## main cola (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah......I wonder.....View attachment 4247184


Wow. What is that? Looks great


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> You do realize that copper chem is really the same as Stardawg. So all gu is doing is making the same crosses in both fem and reg. Should he go grab the Cory cut and reverse it?
> 
> I don't get it, GU gets shit for only using a stardawg male (not his work) . Then when he does use his work instead of grabbing any of the easily available Stardawgs clones he still gets shit.


Copper chem #10 and the star dawg male are not the same. 

Its your money, spend it as you see fit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> Wow. What is that? Looks great


Candy Samples - Triple OG [IHG] x Copper Chem. Almost all gone.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 11, 2018)

For the fems, since most people are looking for mom leaners, I would prefer to see the mom reversed and used to polinate a female from the reg line. 

I would think this would up the mom traits in the fem seeds while still carrying enough of the stardawg to be similar to the reg lines.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> For the fems, since most people are looking for mom leaners, I would prefer to see the mom reversed and used to polinate a female from the reg line.
> 
> I would think this would up the mom traits in the fem seeds while still carrying enough of the stardawg to be similar to the reg lines.


This everyone who agrees should bump this post and tag
@Gu~

And calling a strain the same thing but with another father is not right. Call it copper holiday or holiday chem or some shit 

And for everyone saying it doesn’t matter or bitching that people called that out need to stfu copper chem and Corey’s cut SD are not the same thing I don’t care if you argue their genetics are close or not it’s as simple as they are not the same plant, more like distant cousins.

Would you let your distant cousin bang your wife and then name the kid a jr, doubt it


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Would you let your distant cousin bang your wife and then name the kid a jr, doubt it


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Has anyone grown Peacemaker yet?


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 11, 2018)

7/10 females! Texas Butter, week 7 of veg under 315CMH with 20/4 photoperiod. Culled the males and did some light defoliation yesterday to let some light down to the lower axial branches. Will be taking cuts in the near future. Probably gonna top them a week before flip. They'll be getting transplanted in about 2 weeks, and flipped a week after transplant. Getting excited for something new!

*** front left plant is not part of the TB run.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This everyone who agrees should bump this post and tag
> @Gu~
> 
> And calling a strain the same thing but with another father is not right. Call it copper holiday or holiday chem or some shit
> ...


This^
@Gu~


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This everyone who agrees should bump this post and tag
> @Gu~
> 
> And calling a strain the same thing but with another father is not right. Call it copper holiday or holiday chem or some shit
> ...


+2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> 7/10 females! Texas Butter, week 7 of veg under 315CMH with 20/4 photoperiod. Culled the males and did some light defoliation yesterday to let some light down to the lower axial branches. Will be taking cuts in the near future. Probably gonna top them a week before flip. They'll be getting transplanted in about 2 weeks, and flipped a week after transplant. Getting excited for something new!
> 
> *** front left plant is not part of the TB run.
> View attachment 4247444


Is that organic soil? 
Looks like growstones...


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is that organic soil?
> Looks like growstones...


Yeah, water only organic. The stones are just a mulch to help vs evaporation.


----------



## main cola (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Candy Samples - Triple OG [IHG] x Copper Chem. Almost all gone.


Looks like a good producer  Where can somebody find your beans to buy?


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> For the fems, since most people are looking for mom leaners, I would prefer to see the mom reversed and used to polinate a female from the reg line.
> 
> I would think this would up the mom traits in the fem seeds while still carrying enough of the stardawg to be similar to the reg lines.


@Gu~


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Candy Samples - Triple OG [IHG] x Copper Chem. Almost all gone.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Dec 11, 2018)

My local dispensary has both Copper Chem and Gunslinger from Greenpoint.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> This everyone who agrees should bump this post and tag
> @Gu~
> 
> And calling a strain the same thing but with another father is not right. Call it copper holiday or holiday chem or some shit
> ...


I'll never understand people telling each other to shut up about things that concern them.

Bodhi has goji og and mothers milk, same female different daddies. There is a reason he doesnt call them both goji.

But some how Im the dick head?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 11, 2018)

main cola said:


> Looks like a good producer  Where can somebody find your beans to buy?


https://www.dcseedexchange.org/seeds.html#!/Briscos-Bargain-Beans/c/31517019/offset=0&sort=nameAsc

Nice to see that he is all sold out! I havent had the chance to grow some of his gear but looking to buy some in the new year if he restocks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But some how Im the dick head?


Embrace your inner dickheadedness. 

It's your badge of honor...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But some how Im the dick head?


A "bitter" dickhead Eso. Remember, symantics matter.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But some how Im the dick head?


You've got to aspire to greatness.

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/couple-hospitalized-after-man-gets-his-head-stuck-in-his-wifes-vagina/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 11, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> Yeah, water only organic. The stones are just a mulch to help vs evaporation.


I'm running a quick & dirty blend that actually turned out nice.
It "cooked" almost 3 months and my current crop is diggin' it. 
(Next time I'll add a little more dolomite. I think the clay is absorbing more cal-mag than anticipated.)


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm running a quick & dirty blend that actually turned out nice.
> It "cooked" almost 3 months and my current crop is diggin' it.
> (Next time I'll add a little more dolomite. I think the clay is absorbing more cal-mag than anticipated.)


nice man, glad you're having a good run! Can't beat a water only grow man. What are you running in it?

The plant is far more capable of feeding itself than being dependent on the grower to feed it. I'm going to start a campaign to end the "cooked" term LOL. I prefer any of the following: matured, composted, activation period, inoculation period, biologic growth phase... ANYTHING is better than cooked lol. I don't know why, but it just bothers the biologist in me  . Cheers.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 11, 2018)

Is hibernate finished for good it's not in the discontinued lines and I cant remember if it was a tester or not ?
Hibernate pics.... 
Nearly a ful reveg so got away with this one early in the season albeit only an ounce at most dry on it 
Little hard nuggets tho and a sweet smell but not very strong


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got to aspire to greatness.
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/couple-hospitalized-after-man-gets-his-head-stuck-in-his-wifes-vagina/


Lol. Ive always kind of wanted to do that, lol. Just poke my head in there and take a look around, ya know.

Only the girls that could fit me in there were less than savory, to put it nice. Leave me worried about herp face.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 11, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Would you let your distant cousin bang your wife and then name the kid a jr, doubt it


Cousin Jr. has a nice ring to it.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

You guys are gross. Let's look at some females we are not related to and change the subject.
Also I know all of you have secret crushes on your cousins anyways.

Here's some fresh pussy.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 11, 2018)

Any one grow out BOOMTOWN? If so what were your results like?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

Jelly pie sure likes her afternoon feedings. Happy Happy Happy


----------



## Eyezreallow (Dec 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.
> 
> Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?
> 
> It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.


I grew Highrise Seeds Fire OGK x C99, they were stressed in various ways every single day from January to autumn, and I didn't see a single banana. Best fems I've tried


----------



## AuBlue (Dec 11, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.
> 
> Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?
> 
> It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.





Heathen Raider said:


> I have grown about 30 BG C99 reg seeds and none were hermies, about 60% female and no nanners or hermies, I did let 1 female go way long to try to get some seed thru rodelization and got 30 some seeds that were all fems , Just my experience with BG , I was happy with the C99 but it was a long time ago during His first run before going underground .


I have worked in agriculture for over 50yrs and crack up with the number of pot head experts on getting high, making claims about hermies and STS. People get self-interest mixed up with giving a shit about the truth. Sometimes it's the only way, others its greed. Keep in mind that todays suppliers are mostly growing seeds for smoking, not many supply for breeding.

Bag Seed did not come from miraculous conception, pretty simple stuff.

Yes, it’s natural for some strains, and represents with stress.
Yes, you can breed plants with no hermies by not using the material in the first place.

Good practice in any other industry, not driven by stoned potheads.
I do not have a view of good or bad, just observation.

Result with standard seeds might not be as strong, but thats breeding without “Miraculous Conception” 
For those at the crossroads: In the same way traits can be breed in, they may also be breed out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Any one grow out BOOMTOWN? If so what were your results like?


@suthrngrwr


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Hey guys here's a few more from my GPS collection. 
Bodega Bubble Gum. Around 7 weeks and it smells so bubblicious and she keeps swelling...


----------



## Cptn (Dec 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> For the fems, since most people are looking for mom leaners, I would prefer to see the mom reversed and used to polinate a female from the reg line.
> 
> I would think this would up the mom traits in the fem seeds while still carrying enough of the stardawg to be similar to the reg lines.


yeah, that multiplies the work x the number of lines he has.
by using a single male, it is much easier.
I like the idea of BX lines though.
Reverse keepers selected from the wild west collection and throw the pollen on the original mothers.
Voila! Wild BX line


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Doc Holiday pheno 4A.
Around 7 weeks. Mild nose hints of sweet skunk.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 11, 2018)

Day 57 Texas butter 



 
 

Not gps but this grape og is gonna be fire, spewing there is no jelly pie


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Purple Badlands pheno 3. Very different from pheno 1. A little bit of bule-ish purple potential but very slight, I'm hoping it will develop. More smell than pheno 1. Still mild though.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Doc Holiday pheno 4A.
> Around 7 weeks. Mild nose hints of sweet skunk.
> View attachment 4247697 View attachment 4247698


So much for the theory about not taking to many fan leaves. Job well done KAP!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands pheno 3. Very different from pheno 1. A little bit of bule-ish purple potential but very slight, I'm hoping it will develop. More smell than pheno 1. Still mild though.
> View attachment 4247706 View attachment 4247708


You and KAP are putting on a nice show. Nice to see this thread back on track.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Day 57 Texas butter View attachment 4247700
> 
> View attachment 4247702
> 
> ...


I meant to quote you @BongSmoke it's getting late and i am pretty toasty


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Doc Holiday pheno 1. 
Around week 7.
Lovely light purple smell and colours, smallish nugs but 11 friggin tops. I'm not a super cropper so this is exciting for me. I usually try to top once at least, and twice if the plant wants it. This is also from seed, looking forward to clone runs of this one. A fair amount of these recent ones were from seed cuz I had to get spots filled and was super curious about them.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I meant to quote you @BongSmoke it's getting late and i am pretty toasty


Hahah cheers mate, I know what u mean, after a couple everything seems the same


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> So much for the theory about not taking to many fan leaves. Job well done KAP!!!


Aye Aye thank you.
I pluck some fans in and around week 2 then more in and around week 6. I've seen extreme defoliation with results, but science says we need em, but not every single one. I've had some great runs too where I never had time to big leaf at all and shit turned out amazing. I wouldn't do it with large plants it would just get nutty in there and I really prefer to prune up lowers for all the reasons...airflow, pest and pathogen hiding places, and larf to not have to fuss with.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

@Bongsmoke420 
Looking good and that Grape OG must smell fantastic 
Are you getting any banana in your Texas Butter?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Aye Aye thank you.
> I pluck some fans in and around week 2 then more in and around week 6. I've seen extreme defoliation with results, but science says we need em, but not every single one. I've had some great runs too where I never had time to big leaf at all and shit turned out amazing. I wouldn't do it with large plants it would just get nutty in there and I really prefer to prune up lowers for all the reasons...airflow, pest and pathogen hiding places, and larf to not have to fuss with.


Well said. The longer i grow the more i defoliate.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 11, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> @Bongsmoke420
> Looking good and that Grape OG must smell fantastic
> Are you getting any banana in your Texas Butter?


Lots mate, very sweet gassy greasy bananas, one has a real chem smell too it, that grape og smells like a grape Soda, hopefully the smell transfers to taste


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Lots mate, very sweet gassy greasy bananas, one has a real chem smell too it, that grape og smells like a grape Soda, hopefully the smell transfers to taste


Awesome I will definitely hunt more phenos, I have half a pack to go still.
One thing I'm noticing about my GPS gear so far is a certain greasy sticky quality . I bumped the glass of my light when harvesting a few and it left a smear and when I squeeze em for aromatherapy my fingers get gnarly.
Yay for grape soda too


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 11, 2018)

Here's TNT pheno 2. 
Around week 7.
I like the bud structure. Dense. 
Mild skunk, my olfactory gets overwhelmed sometimes when I'm smelling through all the flavors...


----------



## quiescent (Dec 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm running a quick & dirty blend that actually turned out nice.
> It "cooked" almost 3 months and my current crop is diggin' it.
> (Next time I'll add a little more dolomite. I think the clay is absorbing more cal-mag than anticipated.)


You should add oyster shell flour, basalt, gypsum and maybe azomite before dolomite. It's not a very good source of calcium and other minerals compared to the previously mentioned ingredients.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 12, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Doc Holiday pheno 1.
> Around week 7.
> Lovely light purple smell and colours, smallish nugs but 11 friggin tops. I'm not a super cropper so this is exciting for me. I usually try to top once at least, and twice if the plant wants it. This is also from seed, looking forward to clone runs of this one. A fair amount of these recent ones were from seed cuz I had to get spots filled and was super curious about them.
> View attachment 4247712 View attachment 4247713 View attachment 4247714


Hell yeah!, and she rides a Ducati.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 12, 2018)

@el kapitan doing great work, nice pics

Keep it up


----------



## numberfour (Dec 12, 2018)

Gunslinger
 
1212 from seed plant, good density with a skunky nose which has a sweet back end.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 12, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for posting the video. Got a chance to listen to it yesterday.
> 
> Dr. Soul says that a hermie is any plant that will switch gender under natural circumstances. And he says that his plants won't herm, even if stressed. Has anyone grown Brother's Grimm and vouch for their herm stability?
> 
> It was interesting to hear how he scientifically explained how it would be impossible by the laws of nature to have males come from fem seeds. Makes sense. A male would have to supply the Y chromosome, otherwise its a girl. Also appreciated how he explained the genetic influence of parents with the colored balls analogy.


On the wake and bake show shortly after this interview, they were talking about this interview, and the dude said he personally had herms from Brothers Grimm seeds, and they knew of three or four other people who also had.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 12, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Any one grow out BOOMTOWN? If so what were your results like?


Sure did. Do a search for pictures and check my grow journal for smoke report. Good things to report -- two female phenos found out of 5 seeds. Each were slightly different, one taking more after the Stardawg and the other taking after the LVTK. Both exhibited good growing characteristics, great yields and mold resistant. Terpenes I detect (via ole factory senses) is humulene, ocimene, terpinolene, limonene and pinene. The concentration of humulene, ocimene and terpinolene lends to an aroma of vanilla kush cake and the flavor matches pretty well in one of the phenotypes (the Stardawg leaner tastes more earthy / hashy).


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 12, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> View attachment 4247695 View attachment 4247696 Hey guys here's a few more from my GPS collection.
> Bodega Bubble Gum. Around 7 weeks and it smells so bubblicious and she keeps swelling...


Wow!!! Looking forward to hearing the dried yield from these


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You should add oyster shell flour, basalt, gypsum and maybe azomite before dolomite. It's not a very good source of calcium and other minerals compared to the previously mentioned ingredients.


Yeah the quick & dirty soil mix was made with what I had on hand at the time. 
I didn't even measure anything and it still turned out good.  
--edit--
What's your favorite magnesium amendment? 
Gotta be careful with Langbeinite.


----------



## bioguy (Dec 12, 2018)

Can I please get a current review of the stock at GPS. I just ordered the Ghost Town on recommendation of a friend. I have read great things about GPS. When I searched for grows I found threads talking about misnamed seeds, credit card fraud and more. 

Is this still a problem?


----------



## 2001x (Dec 12, 2018)

bioguy said:


> Can I please get a current review of the stock at GPS. I just ordered the Ghost Town on recommendation of a friend. I have read great things about GPS. When I searched for grows I found threads talking about misnamed seeds, credit card fraud and more.
> 
> Is this still a problem?


Bunks seeds were sorted out. It wasnt disclosed fully to the purchased of said bunk seeds but those that contacted got replacements.

Hes now using a new cc payment service since 1-2 weeks ago


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 12, 2018)

Is hibernate gone for good ?


----------



## 2001x (Dec 12, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Is hibernate gone for good ?


Yes it looks like it, unless Gu has a few packs lurking around, you'll have to find someone to someone on here/IG to sell them you perhaps.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah the quick & dirty soil mix was made with what I had on hand at the time.
> I didn't even measure anything and it still turned out good.
> --edit--
> What's your favorite magnesium amendment?
> Gotta be careful with Langbeinite.


I put a tiny amount of sulpomag in a couple of teas after week 3ish. 

Magnesium isn't near as important as calcium. Most magnesium deficiency is actually from either a lockout or lack of calcium.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 12, 2018)

2001x said:


> Bunks seeds were sorted out. It wasnt disclosed fully to the purchased of said bunk seeds but those that contacted got replacements.
> 
> Hes now using a new cc payment service since 1-2 weeks ago


Still payofix unless you're paying over $50. My guess is he wants as few of the reverse auctions to be paid for because he'd have to send out seeds at a loss. Seen a lot of auctions dipping into the teens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I put a tiny amount of sulpomag in a couple of teas after week 3ish.
> 
> Magnesium isn't near as important as calcium. Most magnesium deficiency is actually from either a lockout or lack of calcium.


I usually have plenty of calcium in my mixes from the fish bone and crab. 
About halfway through flower I'll top dress with some high P bat guano, then alternate between epsom and K2SO4 in the water. 
sulfur = terp city


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Still payofix unless you're paying over $50. My guess is he wants as few of the reverse auctions to be paid for because he'd have to send out seeds at a loss. Seen a lot of auctions dipping into the teens.


Even untested beans are worth 15 bucks out the door. 
*Product* *Quantity* *Price*
Sky Warden 1 $16.86
*Subtotal:* $16.86
*Discount:* -$1.69
*Shipping:* FREE
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $15.17

And auction prices aren't the same for everyone at any given moment. 
I didn't realize this until I went to an auction and noticed that I needed to log in again. 
Prices dropped at least $5 after logging in. (I'm a gold member.)


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 12, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Is hibernate gone for good ?


Not if I can help it.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I usually have plenty of calcium in my mixes from the fish bone and crab.
> About halfway through flower I'll top dress with some high P bat guano, then alternate between epsom and K2SO4 in the water.
> sulfur = terp city


I use "a lot" of local, natural clay in my soil. Helps with CEC. http://www.soilquality.org.au/factsheets/cation-exchange-capacity

It really was a game changer for vigor in organic soil, only single change to top it is blumats. I have more of a need for extra everything, especially calcium.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I usually have plenty of calcium in my mixes from the fish bone and crab.
> About halfway through flower I'll top dress with some high P bat guano, then alternate between epsom and K2SO4 in the water.
> sulfur = terp city


Epsom is a secret shhh
And solution guano 
And potassium sulfate


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I use "a lot" of local, natural clay in my soil. Helps with CEC. http://www.soilquality.org.au/factsheets/cation-exchange-capacity
> 
> It really was a game changer for vigor in organic soil, only single change to top it is blumats. I have more of a need for extra everything, especially calcium.


I used screened calcined clay in all my mixes. 
It really is a game changer and allowed me to use more coco because clay bumps up CEC.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 12, 2018)

Maverick #1 purple pheno 

63 days stacking very nicely 

Stardawg and berries scents


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 12, 2018)

Maverick #2 - the green pheno

Growing tall and lanky

Stardawg scents , rubber

62 days


    



Magoo


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 12, 2018)

whats a fair price for a pack of Jelly pie? im selling one and would like to know. hard to put a price on it considering GP website/auctions/availability etc


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 12, 2018)

Full moon fever. Very front.
Day 45


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 12, 2018)

Cookies n chem..one frosty bitch, she’s under a 4000k QBs and beside a 630w de cmh..


----------



## Flash63 (Dec 12, 2018)

Eagle Scout from seed as well.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Even untested beans are worth 15 bucks out the door.
> *Product* *Quantity* *Price*
> Sky Warden 1 $16.86
> *Subtotal:* $16.86
> ...


You like the "Sky Warden". I had a good female ratio too.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Not if I can help it.


Three pregnant hibernate f2s over here


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Is hibernate gone for good ?





2001x said:


> Yes it looks like it, unless Gu has a few packs lurking around, you'll have to find someone to someone on here/IG to sell them you perhaps.


https://oregongreenseed.com/shop/greenpoint/hibernate/

oregongreenseed has greenpoint stuff aswell as older strains no longer on greenpoint from years back  I'm sure alot of these maybe gone soon.

https://oregongreenseed.com/seed-company/greenpoint/


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Dec 13, 2018)

Do any of you make your own CBD oil? (Full spectrum)


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I used screened calcined clay in all my mixes.
> It really is a game changer and allowed me to use more coco because clay bumps up CEC.


As do I, love my All-Sport turf builder.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You like the "Sky Warden". I had a good female ratio too.


Sky Warden looks promising. 
I've also got a pack of cowboy cookies on the way...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 13, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> As do I, love my All-Sport turf builder.


I use special kitty from wal-mart and screen out the smaller particles -- probably about 1/3 of the bag. 
Lately I've been doing my mixes in 2 stages to save space. 
Fist stage is more of a concentrate that's cooked for at least one month. 
Coco & large perlite are mixed in right before it's used.


----------



## bioguy (Dec 13, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Still payofix unless you're paying over $50. My guess is he wants as few of the reverse auctions to be paid for because he'd have to send out seeds at a loss. Seen a lot of auctions dipping into the teens.


My receipt was from payofix and my total was $51.97

Does anyone know for sure that larger orders are processed without payofix?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I use special kitty from wal-mart and screen out the smaller particles -- probably about 1/3 of the bag.
> Lately I've been doing my mixes in 2 stages to save space.
> Fist stage is more of a concentrate that's cooked for at least one month.
> Coco & large perlite are mixed in right before it's used.


I no longer run coco(coco loco). When I was,it was coco,chunky perlite and Turface all pro. Nice lil mix with great cec. I still run the mix for smaller plants and new beans. I'm just out of coco loco atm


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 13, 2018)

Hibernate #1 , was impregnated with the first pods that were opening in veg from the hibernate male about four weeks ago ,a little late but maybe not, looks like I see the pods formed and some shells in there , I’ll let her go as long as possible , just shy of 60 days here

Mainlined kept simple , two mains, looking nice and dense , the twin towers of hibernate

2 gallon hempy bucket

    



Magoo


----------



## nc208 (Dec 13, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate #1 , was impregnated with the first pods that were opening in veg from the hibernate male about four weeks ago ,a little late but maybe not, looks like I see the pods formed and some shells in there , I’ll let her go as long as possible , just shy of 60 days here
> 
> Mainlined kept simple , two mains, looking nice and dense , the twin towers of hibernate
> 
> ...


Sir you have done these strains justice. Love the Maverick photos you posted, first ones I think I've seen. 
Makes me want to pop my pack of hibernate soon. I'm finishing a run of Sky Dweller and got some nice and dirty kushes in there, what kinda smells and tastes you find on the hibernate?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

What I want to know about Hibernate - is the stone as advertised?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What I want to know about Hibernate - is the stone as advertised?


Me too


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What I want to know about Hibernate - is the stone as advertised?


That is an affirmative on the high!

Stuff just slumps your shoulders and takes your legs out from under you. It's been my late night 'go to' for the last 5 months.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 13, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What I want to know about Hibernate - is the stone as advertised?


Yes.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 13, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Sir you have done these strains justice. Love the Maverick photos you posted, first ones I think I've seen.
> Makes me want to pop my pack of hibernate soon. I'm finishing a run of Sky Dweller and got some nice and dirty kushes in there, what kinda smells and tastes you find on the hibernate?


A lot of the phenos are rubber tire, some fuel and gas, some og type flavors

I had an all pine flavored one, not this time around but maybe in the F2s

There’s a cologne chem flavor I find hard to describe I have been searching for it since I didn’t keep the cut last time, hoping the f2 will open that up in the gene pool somewhere, that was my all time favorite pheno

So I say I’m running across 3 phenotypes out of 8 female

My keeper hibernate #2 is slow as a snail in veg


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> That is an affirmative on the high!
> 
> Stuff just slumps your shoulders and takes your legs out from under you. It's been my late night 'go to' for the last 5 months.





mistermagoo said:


> Yes.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 13, 2018)

Love love love my dr. Pepper .... I’m a fiend



But DIET?!!??


Original for life !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 13, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Love love love my dr. Pepper .... I’m a fiend
> 
> 
> 
> But DIET?!!??


I thinketh you misseth the pun.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 13, 2018)

bioguy said:


> My receipt was from payofix and my total was $51.97
> 
> Does anyone know for sure that larger orders are processed without payofix?


You've gotta ask for the non-payofix option.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

View attachment 4248894

CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 64


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

CVS Pure Ghost OG day 64


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 64


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 57


----------



## numberfour (Dec 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What I want to know about Hibernate - is the stone as advertised?


I didnt find it out of half a pack but you can tell it has the potential. Its also one of the fastest finishers I've come across. Will be hunting the remaining beans in the new year, see if I cant find that potency.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2018)

HIBERNATE is what it is. Found similar feeling to Bodhi Secret Chief and Sour Bubble with trainable structure. BOOM BOOM....OUT GO THE LIGHTS!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)

hillbill said:


> HIBERNATE is what it is. Found similar feeling to Bodhi Secret Chief and Sour Bubble with trainable structure. BOOM BOOM....OUT GO THE LIGHTS!


Glad I've got two packs of hibernate. 
It was surprising when that one ended up on the discontinued list.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> whats a fair price for a pack of Jelly pie? im selling one and would like to know. hard to put a price on it considering GP website/auctions/availability etc


I would say $35-40.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I would say $35-40.


What he paid for it I guess. Not like we're talking packs of wedding pie or sundae driver.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 14, 2018)

120 shipped for my packs of

jellypie
tomahawk
bodega bubblegum
cackleberry
dreamcatcher


----------



## bioguy (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> You've gotta ask for the non-payofix option.


I never saw that sign/warning/notice and I did use my card. I also ordered again today when I noticed the 35% off sale AND the Full Moon Fever (Stardawg X Durban) in the discontinued section AND free shipping. I figured since I already risked being a victim of payofix I might as well go "all in" and get what I wanted and get it over with (2 packs ... all in ... haha). I got the FMV for $31 after the $3 fee. I'll keep the account I used almost empty for a while just in case payofix tries any bs. 

I also got a confirmation that my last order shipped. 

I've been obsessed with the Denver Durban cutting for years. IMO it is one of the most underrated cuts around (and everyone loves it). I finally sourced it a few weeks ago. Anyone know which cutting GPS is using in the FMV cross?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 14, 2018)

bioguy said:


> Anyone know which cutting GPS is using in the FMV cross?


Gu said he got his Durban from Kind Love, a dispensary in Co. 
https://mmjdenver.net/collections/clones/products/easy-growing-durban-poison-clones


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 120 shipped for my packs of
> 
> jellypie
> tomahawk
> ...


I do better in auctions than sales.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

TNT still chuggin along


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I do better in auctions than sales.


Combining them both is where you can do some damage too.


----------



## bioguy (Dec 14, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Gu said he got his Durban from Kind Love, a dispensary in Co.


YEAH, that's the one I'm talking about. One of my favorites. Thanks for the beta.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Combining them both is where you can do some damage too.


Lately Gu hasn't ran the auction while there's a sale. 
No biggie. I've got a TON of GPS beans -- and quite a few from other breeders.

My current round of cult classic beans is a bummer. Only got 2 girls so far out of a whole pack of 'New Speedway Boogie'. 
I'll still flip em all to verify, but the "non-girls" are staying in half gallon pots. 

And my best OBS is definitely male, of course.
Still trying to find a home for that plant.
His stem rub keeps getting better & better . Like a citrus chem mix.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 120 shipped for my packs of
> 
> jellypie
> tomahawk
> ...


These are all winners ime someone should jump on these. I'm growing all of them and I've got great representations of each one out of poppin 6 seeds per


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> TNT still chuggin along
> View attachment 4249106


I'm really liking my TNT's so far. A few phenos one a little more gassy than the other at around 7 weeks and some days.
How far into flower are yours?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> I'm really liking my TNT's so far. A few phenos one a little more gassy than the other at around 7 weeks and some days.
> How far into flower are yours?


My original half-assed report for TNT is somewhere buried in this thread for length of bloom, phenos, terps, ect. 
I found a potent keeper that goes to around 65-70 days. Terps for days.
I'm not sure how far into bloom the one shown in the pic is but I'd guess somewhere around wk 5 or so?
I'm really liking TNT and have kept it in rotation so I never run out


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 14, 2018)

So, I've got a spot in my basement I'm gonna build out after the new year some time. It's 6'x12' and I think I'm gonna use 6x4 for veg and 6x8 for flower with a 4x8 canopy. 

Do you guys see any issues with having my fresh air come into the veg room and then exausted into the flower room and then back out? It stays pretty cold year round down there and I'm trying to think of a way to keep the temps up a bit when the lights are off without wasting power on a heater.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 120 shipped for my packs of
> 
> jellypie
> tomahawk
> ...


That's one helluva deal. I suspect someone will jump on it in no time.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 120 shipped for my packs of
> 
> jellypie
> tomahawk
> ...


lol careful.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 14, 2018)

120 shipped for a souvenir greenpoint picture. rest come free with picture.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> So, I've got a spot in my basement I'm gonna build out after the new year some time. It's 6'x12' and I think I'm gonna use 6x4 for veg and 6x8 for flower with a 4x8 canopy.
> 
> Do you guys see any issues with having my fresh air come into the veg room and then exausted into the flower room and then back out? It stays pretty cold year round down there and I'm trying to think of a way to keep the temps up a bit when the lights are off without wasting power on a heater.


Are you pulling in cold air from outside? Because that could cause some problems with condensation, cold air hitting that warm air will cause sweating in places. That and the cold air might shock plants inside if it is too cold. Other than that as long as you filter the in coming air for bugs/pollen/spores etc and then filter air going out for smell and you should be good to go.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Let me try this again...
My current Triple Novas at almost 4 weeks of 12/12, growing in a 2x3 scrog, in 3/5 gallon hempy buckets, fed Jacks 3-2-1 and cal mag with occasional Recharge, ph'd to 5.8-6.2. Lit by 225 watts of Timber quantum boards. Of the TNs I cracked this is the only one that smells of grape jam with a hint of chocolate to me.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you pulling in cold air from outside? Because that could cause some problems with condensation, cold air hitting that warm air will cause sweating in places. That and the cold air might shock plants inside if it is too cold. Other than that as long as you filter the in coming air for bugs/pollen/spores etc and then filter air going out for smell and you should be good to go.


Nah it's a pretty big basement so I was planning on just pulling in from down there. I can dump the flower room back into the basement, or outside via a window if it ends up getting too hot.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Copper Chem #1 from last grow. My Copper Chem #2 did not get the purple. Both are great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Nah it's a pretty big basement so I was planning on just pulling in from down there. I can dump the flower room back into the basement, or outside via a window if it ends up getting too hot.


Oh you're good then man. I used to do that very thing you're talking about in my old cribs in Illinois. Winters there were brutal so you had to use that heat from the lights or else you're heating bills/gas bills get real out of hand fast. 

If you have a natural gas furnace in the basement it will help add co2 in the environment as well, if I'm not mistaken. Most goes up the vent but some stays.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

3 plants in the 5x5. 
The plant up front is my OBS#3 that REEKS of orange and acetone when flowering. This gal is at 6 days 12/12. 
Back right plant is Copper Chem #2 at almost 6 weeks.
Back left is OBS #5 at almost 4 weeks, that has a mellower orange/cream smell when finished. 
These plants are in hempy buckets being fed the same Jacks/calmag/Recharge as my others, including the plants vegging.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> So, I've got a spot in my basement I'm gonna build out after the new year some time. It's 6'x12' and I think I'm gonna use 6x4 for veg and 6x8 for flower with a 4x8 canopy.
> 
> Do you guys see any issues with having my fresh air come into the veg room and then exausted into the flower room and then back out? It stays pretty cold year round down there and I'm trying to think of a way to keep the temps up a bit when the lights are off without wasting power on a heater.


I'd just run old school HID lights and recirculate air inside the basement during the cold season. 
You might want to invest in a charcoal scrubber to control odor...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe you guys can help me out with this OBS #3. This plant has these spots forming on lower leaves (my CC had this too). I added 3 ml of calmag per gallon to try to combat this when it happened on my CC and maybe (?) it helped. This OBS started it while in veg and it isn't getting any better. This plant is growing in 100% perlite, getting Jacks 3-2-1 (3.6 grams-2.4 grams-1.2 grams) and 3 ml/gallon of calmag. Ph'd to 5.8-6.2, fed nutrients every watering. Please help!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh you're good then man. I used to do that very thing you're talking about in my old cribs in Illinois. Winters there were brutal so you had to use that heat from the lights or else you're heating bills/gas bills get real out of hand fast.
> 
> If you have a natural gas furnace in the basement it will help add co2 in the environment as well, if I'm not mistaken. Most goes up the vent but some stays.


Thanks, that's reassuring.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out with this OBS #3. This plant has these spots forming on lower leaves (my CC had this too). I added 3 ml of calmag per gallon to try to combat this when it happened on my CC and maybe (?) it helped. This OBS started it while in veg and it isn't getting any better. This plant is growing in 100% perlite, getting Jacks 3-2-1 (3.6 grams-2.4 grams-1.2 grams) and 3 ml/gallon of calmag. Ph'd to 5.8-6.2, fed nutrients every watering. Please help!
> View attachment 4249313 View attachment 4249315


You're running you ph a little high for hydro so I'm guessing it is lock out cal or mag. Try running your ph 5.5-5.8 range and bump that cal/mag up to at least 5ml a gallon. I think that will help out. 

I ran into this same issue because my ph in coco was up in 6.2-6.5 range because my pen was broke and the drops just didn't give me an accurate reading.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd just run old school HID lights and recirculate air inside the basement during the cold season.
> You might want to invest in a charcoal scrubber to control odor...


Yeah charcoal filter for sure. I'm debating on either building 4 lights with hlg 320's and the Pacific light concept strips, or just hanging 2 630 cmh's


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Also I would suggest running a more balanced nutrient solution for veg. Imo 3-2-1 is lacking for strong veg growth, I like it to be closer to like 3-3-3 or 4-3-5 or 5-3-4 but closer to even. Hopefully it's all gravy buddy


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

Have you calibrated your pen recently? Is it a good one or a cheapie?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'd just run old school HID lights and recirculate air inside the basement during the cold season.
> You might want to invest in a charcoal scrubber to control odor...


Those 1000w hps lights eliminated the need for extra heat in the cold of winter many nights. 

Hell even now I typically just have the lights for heat in the grow room, no need for heat.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Have you calibrated your pen recently? Is it a good one or a cheapie?


Cheapy, but I splurged on a big bottle of calibration fluid that I use every few weeks or so to dial it in. It is usually within .2 when I calibrate it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Have you calibrated your pen recently? Is it a good one or a cheapie?


That is what got me. My probe on new Milwaukee pen went bad and wasn't reading right then quit working altogether and then those damn drops left too much variation in color to ever give an accurate reading.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also I would suggest running a more balanced nutrient solution for veg. Imo 3-2-1 is lacking for strong veg growth, I like it to be closer to like 3-3-3 or 4-3-5 or 5-3-4 but closer to even. Hopefully it's all gravy buddy


Not sure if you know that 321 isn't the NPK ratio, it the ratio of Jacks-cal nitrate-epsom salt. Don't take offense if you did know this, just want you to know what I meant. Jacks 321 is pretty well proven to work.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Yeah charcoal filter for sure. I'm debating on either building 4 lights with hlg 320's and the Pacific light concept strips, or just hanging 2 630 cmh's


Although I do like the CMHs, I would go with the boards.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Cheapy, but I splurged on a big bottle of calibration fluid that I use every few weeks or so to dial it in. It is usually within .2 when I calibrate it.


Buy another cheapie or a nicer one and see if it's the pen?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Also, the 5x5 is currently running at 800 watts.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Yeah charcoal filter for sure. I'm debating on either building 4 lights with hlg 320's and the Pacific light concept strips, or just hanging 2 630 cmh's


I'd go with CMH for the IR and UV -- and it sounds like you need the heat.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Buy another cheapie or a nicer one and see if it's the pen?


Do you agree ph should be lower? Or good where it is?


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Do you agree ph should be lower? Or good where it is?


Never grown in hempy buckets so can't say. I don't have much recent hydro/chem experience tbh. I've not done more than a full light in coco/water in many years.

I think that your ph should be closer to 6.2-6.5 with the exception of real hydro due to ph swing. I've run GH 6 micro/9 bloom at 6.2ish in coco with great success.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Not sure if you know that 321 isn't the NPK ratio, it the ratio of Jacks-cal nitrate-epsom salt. Don't take offense if you did know this, just want you to know what I meant. Jacks 321 is pretty well proven to work.


lol, my bad bro. You're good then. I thought that was the npk numbers.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Never grown in hempy buckets so can't say. I don't have much recent hydro/chem experience tbh. I've not done more than a full light in coco/water in many years.
> 
> I think that your ph should be closer to 6.2-6.5 with the exception of real hydro due to ph swing. I've run GH 6 micro/9 bloom at 6.2ish in coco with great success.


I've always read hydro you want more acidic for the chelated nutrients and in soil more base. 

5.5-5.8 in hydro like dwc etc.. but I do this for coco too.
Then 6.2-6.8 range for soil. 

But if you had success in coco in 6.2 range then I can't argue with results. I just usually go a little lower.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 14, 2018)

Full Moon Fever


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I've always read hydro you want more acidic for the chelated nutrients and in soil more base.
> 
> 5.5-5.8 in hydro like dwc etc.. but I do this for coco too.
> Then 6.2-6.8 range for soil.
> ...


There's so many factors to take into account with all the various methods and systems people are using in hydro I generally let other people answer even if I have some insight. 

Regardless of medium I think that nutrient availability vs ph, the sweet zone is 6.2-6.8 like you said for soil. There's ph swing to account for outside of soil because of the plant using whatever it thinks it needs vs what you're trying to cram down it's proverbial gullet. 

I didn't have an issue with my plants while not phing a whole run using 6/9 with foxfarm powered boosters and 250ppm tap in coco. I'm sure the ph ranged from 5.5-6.5 and my plants didn't give a single fuck.

Maybe we're over complicating this lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There's so many factors to take into account with all the various methods and systems people are using in hydro I generally let other people answer even if I have some insight.
> 
> Regardless of medium I think that nutrient availability vs ph, the sweet zone is 6.2-6.8 like you said for soil. There's ph swing to account for outside of soil because of the plant using whatever it thinks it needs vs what you're trying to cram down it's proverbial gullet.
> 
> ...


Always man!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out with this OBS #3. This plant has these spots forming on lower leaves (my CC had this too). I added 3 ml of calmag per gallon to try to combat this when it happened on my CC and maybe (?) it helped. This OBS started it while in veg and it isn't getting any better. This plant is growing in 100% perlite, getting Jacks 3-2-1 (3.6 grams-2.4 grams-1.2 grams) and 3 ml/gallon of calmag. Ph'd to 5.8-6.2, fed nutrients every watering. Please help!
> View attachment 4249313 View attachment 4249315


I've run hempys for a while and have experienced this on some strains when running pure perlite hempys. It MAY be a ph issue due to the perlites low cec. It's the reason some plants in your garden(if all hempys) will do it and some won't. Let the hempys ph drift in range when you ph your nutes...I mean, don't try to be exact and readjust trying to do so. Cal/mag Is like a bandaid for the issue, it's either Cal OR Mag. 
I've since added calcinined clay(turf builder or kitty litter) to my hempys(solo and 1 gals mainly) to alleviate the issue.
I had a pineapple express that did this no matter what, until I lernt about perlites cec ability.
Pure perlite hempys run like a well oiled machine....until they don't. Vermaculite was Hempy's solution.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've run hempys for a while and have experienced this on some strains when running pure perlite hempys. It MAY be a ph issue due to the perlites low cec. It's the reason some plants in your garden(if all hempys) will do it and some won't. Let the hempys ph drift in range when you ph your nutes...I mean, don't try to be exact and readjust trying to do so. Cal/mag Is like a bandaid for the issue, it's either Cal OR Mag.
> I've since added calcinined clay(turf builder or kitty litter) to my hempys(solo and 1 gals mainly) to alleviate the issue.
> I had a pineapple express that did this no matter what, until I lernt about perlites cec ability.
> Pure perlite hempys run like a well oiled machine....until they don't. Vermaculite was Hempy's solution.


Some good info here.

Also, pontificated a bit and thought about the order you're adding your nutes together might change the pH over time after you stick your sensor in it. Silly idea but worth an experiment.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Some good info here.
> 
> Also, pontificated a bit and thought about the order you're adding your nutes together might change the pH over time after you stick your sensor in it. Silly idea but worth an experiment.


Could be a thing as well. Jacks has a certain way to be added after it's been mixed with H20. Been a while since I've used it. Only reason I don't now is because the brick and mortor no longer carries it, and my megacrop sample was there to try just in time.
I really like Jack's cleanliness compared to mega. Both perform/ed for me splendidly.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh yea, perlite based hempys I ran my [email protected] 5.8-6.2< Coco based with perlite mixed in I ran them @5.9-6.4< In hempys the plants will tell you rather quickly if their roots aren't happy with the ph, a day, two max. Chasing exact ph causes more issues. Another misnomer, the hempy res doesn't always have to be saturated. It's ok to be dry by the time it's time for the next watering/feed.That is, *IF* your media has good capillary rise and water retention. Now, in my solo cup hempys with the calcinined clay and perlite 50/50 mix, 5.9-6.2.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 14, 2018)

symptoms are a mag deficiency. i would use epsom salts versus supplements for this one. almost cant overdo it with epsom in soil, but being hydro I would probably do teaspoon a gallon.

flush , foliar with epsom if you wish. mag usually gets locked out with low ph, versus high. i would shoot fpor 6.0-6.2 ph in perlite.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 14, 2018)

also what is water source? tap water with no filtration can have similar problems


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> symptoms are a mag deficiency. i would use epsom salts versus supplements for this one. almost cant overdo it with epsom in soil, but being hydro I would probably do teaspoon a gallon.
> 
> flush , foliar with epsom if you wish. mag usually gets locked out with low ph, versus high. i would shoot fpor 6.0-6.2 ph in perlite.


Unless your soil ec gets to high then you can deffo fry some shit with too much epsom in a soil grow.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> also what is water source? tap water with no filtration can have similar problems


RO water. My tap water is over 400 ppm by itself. Tastes horrible! That's why I'm drinking Pacifico at the moment!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> symptoms are a mag deficiency. i would use epsom salts versus supplements for this one. almost cant overdo it with epsom in soil, but being hydro I would probably do teaspoon a gallon.
> 
> flush , foliar with epsom if you wish. mag usually gets locked out with low ph, versus high. i would shoot fpor 6.0-6.2 ph in perlite.


I am already using 1.2 grams/gallon of epsom in the Jacks 321. I agree the cal mag is a bandaid, but not sure what is causing this issue. To compound the problem, I have 12 different plants of several different strains in various stages of veg and flower all using the same nutrient reservoir. I am trying (unsuccessfully) to use a single nutrient formula for all of the plants, which is why I am using the Jacks setup.

Also, the Jack's I am using is their hydro professional 5-12-26 IIRC.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've run hempys for a while and have experienced this on some strains when running pure perlite hempys. It MAY be a ph issue due to the perlites low cec. It's the reason some plants in your garden(if all hempys) will do it and some won't. Let the hempys ph drift in range when you ph your nutes...I mean, don't try to be exact and readjust trying to do so. Cal/mag Is like a bandaid for the issue, it's either Cal OR Mag.
> I've since added calcinined clay(turf builder or kitty litter) to my hempys(solo and 1 gals mainly) to alleviate the issue.
> I had a pineapple express that did this no matter what, until I lernt about perlites cec ability.
> Pure perlite hempys run like a well oiled machine....until they don't. Vermaculite was Hempy's solution.


Vermiculite with perlite, or straight vermiculite?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Vermiculite with perlite, or straight vermiculite?


With.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Jack's 3-2-1- can be an all in one nute ( technically 2 parts..but yea) It was for me. I ran two tents off of one res with it. If the affected plant is the only outlier with the issues, by process of elimination... that bucket has ph issues and not a deficiency could also be a lockout of some sort which goes back to ph. Megacrop is a damn good true all in one nute. They have free samples too.
Maxibloom also worked splendidly in my hempys.. for another all in one nute.


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 14, 2018)

Anyone Stoned ...in Here?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 14, 2018)

Baked.. hence my rapid fire responses and long winded replys. Think I'll log off for a while..Thanks.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 14, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Yeah charcoal filter for sure. I'm debating on either building 4 lights with hlg 320's and the Pacific light concept strips, or just hanging 2 630 cmh's


Why not a mix of boards and cmh?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 14, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Jack's 3-2-1- can be an all in one nute ( technically 2 parts..but yea) It was for me. I ran two tents off of one res with it. If the affected plant is the only outlier with the issues, by process of elimination... that bucket has ph issues and not a deficiency could also be a lockout of some sort which goes back to ph. Megacrop is a damn good true all in one nute. They have free samples too.
> Maxibloom also worked splendidly in my hempys.. for another all in one nute.


Maxibloom always landed with perfect ph when I've used it in the past too btw with no other additives or ph adjustments


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

quiescent said:


> There's so many factors to take into account with all the various methods and systems people are using in hydro I generally let other people answer even if I have some insight.
> 
> Regardless of medium I think that nutrient availability vs ph, the sweet zone is 6.2-6.8 like you said for soil. There's ph swing to account for outside of soil because of the plant using whatever it thinks it needs vs what you're trying to cram down it's proverbial gullet.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of factors to consider, or ignore, for sure. The base nutes I use, from the folks who make Jack’s, is called “Oasis Hydro FeED 16-4-17,” (which are the NPK numbers,) says on the bag it is effective to pH 8.0. I know iron dtpa can be absorbed up to pH 7.0. I ran coco between 6.5 and 7.0 for years. I run DWC hydro between 6.0 and 7.0, anywhere in there is fine. I will let it start as low as 5.5 sometimes, though, zero fucks given. One thing you learn in the aquarium hobby pretty fast is pH is not likely to be your problem unless it is way out of range, and that some amount pH swing is a good thing. I brought those assumptions with me to this game and haven’t seen any apparent ill effects. Most of us sweat the pH thing way too much, in my opinion.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 14, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Maybe you guys can help me out with this OBS #3. This plant has these spots forming on lower leaves (my CC had this too). I added 3 ml of calmag per gallon to try to combat this when it happened on my CC and maybe (?) it helped. This OBS started it while in veg and it isn't getting any better. This plant is growing in 100% perlite, getting Jacks 3-2-1 (3.6 grams-2.4 grams-1.2 grams) and 3 ml/gallon of calmag. Ph'd to 5.8-6.2, fed nutrients every watering. Please help!
> View attachment 4249313 View attachment 4249315


Could just need a good flushing. What ec do you run your nutrients at?
Are there any other symptoms other than a few dead spots?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> There are a lot of factors to consider, or ignore, for sure. The base nutes I use, from the folks who make Jack’s, is called “Oasis Hydro FeED 16-4-17,” which are the NPK numbers, says on the bag it is effective to pH 8.0. I know iron dtpa can be absorbed up to pH 7.0. I ran coco between 6.5 and 7.0 for years. I run DWC hydro between 6.0 and 7.0, anywhere in there is fine. One thing you learn in the aquarium hobby pretty fast is pH is not likely to be your problem unless it is way out of range, and that some amount pH swing is a good thing. I brought those assumptions with me to this game and haven’t seen any apparent ill effects. Most of us sweat the pH thing way too much, in my opinion.


I will briefly elaborate on my homemade system so everyone knows I am bananas, instead of having to guess.

I add a bunch of calcium nitrate and some iron dtpa to make the Part A stock solution, then make Part B out of MKP and MgSO4, I run them at 200-156-244 npk from cradle to grave. If anyone wants to try it I will send you my recipe, it seems to work. The clones in the pic have been run at 12/12 since before they really even rooted, 0 veg time. I start at EC 1.2 and pretty quickly ramp it up to as high as EC 2.4 then let it ride. I did a fair bit of math to come up with the system, now it is totally fire and forget. It currently costs me a touch under $0.12 a gallon at full strength

@quiescent I saw you mentioned Blumats being a big benefit to your growing, I totally agree. They can make soil feel like hydro, in terms of growth rate. I moved away from them right now, but in coco and soil they are great. I tried them in rockwool too, but I made some mistakes, might try it again someday. As long as one cleans the damn dripper tubes every thirty days they are pretty reliable.  No system is without maintenance.


----------



## Germama (Dec 15, 2018)

I thought I saw feminized seeds on the site listed, but I could never find any. Are these out of stock for good or have they ever had just fem? I am in a state where I can really only have 1 or 2 at a time an don't want to waste time waiting for sex, but the genetics look sooo darn good. Thanks for any replies maybe I'm too baked an there were never feminized


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Could just need a good flushing. What ec do you run your nutrients at?
> Are there any other symptoms other than a few dead spots?


Great point. 1 tsp epsom is already over 1.2 ec with my tap water.
The fellow should check his. Most have a tendency to add more shit when they see a problem.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

antonioverde said:


> Great point. 1 tsp epsom is already over 1.2 ec with my tap water.
> The fellow should check his. Most have a tendency to add more shit when they see a problem.


Less can be more.
I prefer an ec of 1.1 in a drain to waste, using coco. I always use Cal/Mag, especially important in coco.
It is cheap insurance against low yields.

I still get nute burn if I dont flush the salts once a week.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 15, 2018)

Day 60 prob got another ten maybe


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

Chopped JP and Bliz bush day 70


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Almost bought some GPS gear this morning. After the third fucking popup got in my way, on the first page I clicked, I totally lost interest, and now I am merely annoyed.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 15, 2018)

One of my Jelly pie's at 5 weeks since flip. I just cant get a good picture of it but she looks like she has a fur coat on since week 3.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Could just need a good flushing. What ec do you run your nutrients at?
> Are there any other symptoms other than a few dead spots?


Nutes are at 1070 ppm. The spots historically get worse, affected leaves yellow, get crispy and die.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> @quiescent I saw you mentioned Blumats being a big benefit to your growing, I totally agree. They can make soil feel like hydro, in terms of growth rate. I moved away from them right now, but in coco and soil they are great. I tried them in rockwool too, but I made some mistakes, might try it again someday. As long as one cleans the damn dripper tubes every thirty days they are pretty reliable.  No system is without maintenance.


Prior to this grow I was using blumats in coco/perlite. They did very well for me. The only issues I had were the lines clogging occasionally ( or sometimes flooding) and all the damned yellow mushrooms that grew. I would put alcohol on the shrooms daily and they would wither and die. The next day more would be popping up. They say the shrooms aren't bad for cannabis, but I didn't like the thought of their spores blowing everywhere.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 15, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Why not a mix of boards and cmh?


Thats been rolling around in my head too. I'm thinking about making a couple bars with the QB 96's to even out the coverage if I go with the cmh's


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Nutes are at 1070 ppm. The spots historically get worse, affected leaves yellow, get crispy and die.


What conversion rate does your pin use to figure the ppm from the ec? Different pens use different conversion rates. 
 
Here's a good read on the subject from a great site for hydro geeks.
https://manicbotanix.com/ec-to-ppm-conversion-chart-2/

I run drain to waste and plants always have fresh nutrient to absorb. There is no need to run higher nutrient levels to compensate for those that the plant uses like most do using a recirculating system. 
If your using blumats or hand watering, you should use far less than your nute manufacturer recommends and make sure to flush those roots.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Prior to this grow I was using blumats in coco/perlite. They did very well for me. The only issues I had were the lines clogging occasionally ( or sometimes flooding) and all the damned yellow mushrooms that grew. I would put alcohol on the shrooms daily and they would wither and die. The next day more would be popping up. They say the shrooms aren't bad for cannabis, but I didn't like the thought of their spores blowing everywhere.


Those shrooms are epic, I would almost pay money to get them back.

The lines clogging and flooding sucks, I have found in my case if I shut off the supply valves pull the dripper tubes out of the carrots and squeeze the gunk out, then rinse the salts off the tip every 30-40 days I don’t get floods any more.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> What conversion rate does your pin use to figure the ppm from the ec? Different pens use different conversion rates.
> View attachment 4249558
> Here's a good read on the subject from a great site for hydro geeks.
> https://manicbotanix.com/ec-to-ppm-conversion-chart-2/
> ...


My ppm pen reads the .5 or 500 ppm scale, which means I am in the 2.1 ec range.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those shrooms are epic, I would almost pay money to get them back.
> 
> The lines clogging and flooding sucks, I have found in my case if I shut off the supply valves pull the dripper tubes out of the carrots and squeeze the gunk out, then rinse the salts off the tip every 30-40 days I don’t get floods any more.


Why would you want the shrooms back? They always worried me that they would poison the whole grow with spores stuck in the buds, in my eyes, mouth, etc. LOL


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My ppm pen reads the .5 or 500 ppm scale, which means I am in the 2.1 ec range.


I'm not sure what system of hydro you use, but my plants would be hurting at that level of nutrient. Mine would be 500 to 600ppm at that range. I feed a minimum of 3 times daily.
I use a 5-10-9 NPK with 5ml of Cal/Mag per gallon, from veg to bloom and I still get nute burn at times, especially growing those Chems.
The buds get large though.
Here's some Jelly Pie.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those shrooms are epic, I would almost pay money to get them back.
> 
> The lines clogging and flooding sucks, I have found in my case if I shut off the supply valves pull the dripper tubes out of the carrots and squeeze the gunk out, then rinse the salts off the tip every 30-40 days I don’t get floods any more.


Drip clean by house and garden will fix your problem.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Why would you want the shrooms back? They always worried me that they would poison the whole grow with spores stuck in the buds, in my eyes, mouth, etc. LOL


I have had them in lizard frog and snake terraria for years, I think they are cool and I am not dead yet, if they were significantly toxic I would probably know by now.

Having said that, I don’t think I have them as bad as you I would have one or two of them per plant per grow, and that was it. If I had dozens of them popping up in the tent I would probably worry


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Drip clean by house and garden will fix your problem.


So will switching to DWC! Which I have now, except for my mothers, which are hand watered in soil. Thanks for the tip! I am going to buy some, planning to grow veggies wih the Blumats this spring.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My ppm pen reads the .5 or 500 ppm scale, which means I am in the 2.1 ec range.


Some girls don’t like it that hot, for sure, and it also depends on what percentage of ammoniacal nitrogen is in there, which will cause burning and the claw much quicker than nitrate sourced N, and whatever ratios your nutes have overall could be a factor too. Sounds like you are running a bit hot for coco is all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Almost bought some GPS gear this morning. After the third fucking popup got in my way, on the first page I clicked, I totally lost interest, and now I am merely annoyed.


Just post the strain you want here on this thread. Seems peeps are having sales most every day lately. [ check w/ me first  ]


----------



## antonioverde (Dec 15, 2018)

If your pen is off a bit it could easily be higher than 2.1. That is a high number... Most strains will perform really well at half of that.


Bakersfield said:


> Less can be more.
> I prefer an ec of 1.1 in a drain to waste, using coco. I always use Cal/Mag, especially important in coco.
> It is cheap insurance against low yields.
> 
> I still get nute burn if I dont flush the salts once a week.


Spot on 2.1 is really high. If the pen is off a bit it could easily be higher.
Not ideal especially with cocos tendency for salt build up.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just post the strain you want here on this thread. Seems peeps are having sales most every day lately. [ check w/ me first  ]


I have a few I would love to unload, taking up space. Tomahawk and Hicock are at the top of my clearance list.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a few I would love to unload, taking up space. Tomahawk and Hicock are at the top of my clearance list.


I'd love to know what I was thinking when I spent next to nothing on Hickok Haze....like I'd ever actually run it.....


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 15, 2018)

Your ec is kinda high imo. I run 1.4< in a ppk setup. .4 of that is my tap.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd love to know what I was thinking when I spent next to nothing on Hickok Haze....like I'd ever actually run it.....


I ran it but it's not my kind of strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I ran it but it's not my kind of strain.


Perhaps you need to run a couple more packs to find your kind of strain? Hit me up brotato chip.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd love to know what I was thinking when I spent next to nothing on Hickok Haze....like I'd ever actually run it.....


I've got a bunch that I'll probably never run. 

Purple Mountain Majesty
Evergreen
Tomahawk 

Night Rider
Garlix
But I do want to run

Cowboy Cookies
Bounty Hunter
Raindance
Cookies N Chem
Jelly Pie
Dreamcatcher
Copper Chem


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a bunch that I'll probably never run.
> 
> Purple Mountain Majesty
> Evergreen
> ...


Dreamcatcher and Jelly Pie are on my short list to grow. Cowboy Cookies is also on my radar, but I don't have those seeds --- yet.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

I recently donated a QP of Copper Chem, that had turned yellowish, after spending 6 months in a ziplock in the basement, to a friend that smokes weed like a chimney.
He called me up later and said he would like to send a chunk to a buddy in Oregon and have it tested, lol. 
He said it was the best weed he ever smoked.
I always knew it was real good.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Just post the strain you want here on this thread. Seems peeps are having sales most every day lately. [ check w/ me first  ]


You are not just a-whistlin dixie, sister. My ethics get in my way sometimes.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

If anyone have a pack of Guard Dawg x Stardawg? I would love a chance to grow it again.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 15, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a bunch that I'll probably never run.
> 
> Purple Mountain Majesty
> Evergreen
> ...


I ran evergreen outdoors this summer. Only popped 2 and got 1 male(indica dom leaves sati dom structure) and 1 female(sati dom leaves indica dom structure)of which was the most unique flavor smoke I've had. Kind of a cologne/incense smell. Male had a pine stem rub before it got pulled. Might be worth going thru if you like the connoisseur flavors.
Decent yielder but clear headed day smoke.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 15, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> @Gu~


@Gu


----------



## coppershot (Dec 15, 2018)

I see many dont want or expect to run Tomahawk. Seems like a decent cross am I missing something or have their been negative reports that I have missed?

Sorry if this has been covered already.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> One of my Jelly pie's at 5 weeks since flip. I just cant get a good picture of it but she looks like she has a fur coat on since week 3.View attachment 4249496


I got about two grams of scissor hash off of my one jelly pie during harvest last night. Needless to say, I'm a little groggy today...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I see many dont want or expect to run Tomahawk. Seems like a decent cross am I missing something or have their been negative reports that I have missed?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already.


I thought so too, bought 3 and grew 1. It wasn't what I was looking for in a GG#4 cross. I hear there are keepers to be found, I didn't find any.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2018)

Chopping Hibernate about 60 days


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2018)

All fall down CC one of three, the small one:


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I recently donated a QP of Copper Chem, that had turned yellowish, after spending 6 months in a ziplock in the basement, to a friend that smokes weed like a chimney.
> He called me up later and said he would like to send a chunk to a buddy in Oregon and have it tested, lol.
> He said it was the best weed he ever smoked.
> I always knew it was real good.


The yellowing is the thc breaking down into cbd/cbn, making it more sedating. Not surprising at all that he thinks its strong, it's how I prefer my bud as well.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 15, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Chopping Hibernate


Still a pack I need to get. That's one frosty and chunky gal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm not sure what system of hydro you use, but my plants would be hurting at that level of nutrient. Mine would be 500 to 600ppm at that range. I feed a minimum of 3 times daily.
> I use a 5-10-9 NPK with 5ml of Cal/Mag per gallon, from veg to bloom and I still get nute burn at times, especially growing those Chems.
> The buds get large though.
> Here's some Jelly Pie.
> View attachment 4249587


These girls were flowered around 500-600 ppm range in coco around 5.8 ph level every watering.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These girls were flowered around 500-600 ppm range in coco around 5.8 ph level every watering. View attachment 4249761


Busty beasty beuts! 
More bigger buds from less nutes.
The fertilizer companies are in the business of selling fertilizers. Their suggested application rate, is usually way to high


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2018)

It took me a long time to figure that out^^.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 15, 2018)

Small reveg hibernate outdoors


----------



## boybelue (Dec 15, 2018)

I got an email a while back saying my JPs and few others were shipping, then a couple days later got an email to disregard first tracking # a new one was being issued. Then noticed my JPs were not included. Then an email saying they would be delivered by Christmas.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 15, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Almost bought some GPS gear this morning. After the third fucking popup got in my way, on the first page I clicked, I totally lost interest, and now I am merely annoyed.


I was there by accident the other day, and one kept popping up saying "someone bought copper chem within the last 36hrs!" First of all, who gives a fuck, second, is that really supposed to make me want to spontaneously buy the same strain somehow, and third, agressive marketing popups on a frigin seed company website???? Next, it'll start to auto-play car commercial videos at full volume in the sidebar with no block/stop button. smh..


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 16, 2018)

I guess it wasn't that big of deal though.. lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I was there by accident the other day, and one kept popping up saying "someone bought copper chem within the last 36hrs!" First of all, who gives a fuck, second, is that really supposed to make me want to spontaneously buy the same strain somehow, and third, agressive marketing popups on a frigin seed company website???? Next, it'll start to auto-play car commercial videos at full volume in the sidebar with no block/stop button. smh..


Those have been around for a while on their site, I don’t even mind those, but sometimes it is a shitstorm of full screen jquery modal popups and shit. Some marketing is fine, even Oregon Elite Seeds is starting to look like Atittude, sofa king ugly. Why the newsletter signup form has to take up so much space at the header of every damn page, I also do not understand. I need to stop giving free consultation, so I will stop there. It took me 20 years to learn this shit, dozens of books, tens of thousands of dollars in classes, hundreds or thousands of articles and sets of technical documentation. Giving it away is dumb.


ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I guess it wasn't that big of deal though.. lol


Not for you, not for me, but for them it should be.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Pig whistle week 5


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

We have a Hibernate at 5 weeks at my house. Last Hibernate seed and the most lanky I have had. Much more like a 60/40 Sativa and the buds are actually longish like little cigars. Lots of trykes and sticky. Much different from others I have raised.

Also have a Blizzard Bush at 4 weeks which is a bit of a runt. Healthy but small. Making buds and lots of frost for this point. More later.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 16, 2018)

pinner420 said:


> Pig whistle week 5
> View attachment 4249951


I bet you have to watch your fingers closely around that fan LOL


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Those have been around for a while on their site, I don’t even mind those, but sometimes it is a shitstorm of full screen jquery modal popups and shit. Some marketing is fine, even Oregon Elite Seeds is starting to look like Atittude, sofa king ugly. Why the newsletter signup form has to take up so much space at the header of every damn page, I also do not understand. I need to stop giving free consultation, so I will stop there. It took me 20 years to learn this shit, dozens of books, tens of thousands of dollars in classes, hundreds or thousands of articles and sets of technical documentation. Giving it away is dumb.
> 
> Not for you, not for me, but for them it should be.


Don't get me started when it comes to bugs on the greenpoint site.
Hell I reported duplicate links at least 6 months ago and they still aren't fixed.

Sidenote:
Why are popups making a comeback?
Remember when people paid money for popup blockers because they hated them so much?
Then the blockers were built into browsers and enabled automatically. 

But now they're back. And not just images -- full blown videos!
Youtube now pops up video ads inside other videos while they're running. 

I tell people to make a note of the product that's annoying you, then avoid it.
NEVER, EVER, EVER, click on an ad.
If you must go to the advertisers web page, open a new window and type in the address because it fucks with their analytics. 

But I'm not bitter...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 16, 2018)

of the current GPS offerings which strain would folks consider the most potent ? I mean take a couple drags and start drooling type .


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 16, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> of the current GPS offerings which strain would folks consider the most potent ? I mean take a couple drags and start drooling type .


There is so much pheno variation with each strain that that question can't really be answered. One grower could get a really potent pheno of a particular strain, and you could run the same strain and not get that killer pheno. I guess you could just default to the flagship, copper chem.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Dec 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These girls were flowered around 500-600 ppm range in coco around 5.8 ph level every watering. View attachment 4249761


what's your light souce ?hps,led,cmh etc etc


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 16, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> There is so much pheno variation with each strain that that question can't really be answered. One grower could get a really potent pheno of a particular strain, and you could run the same strain and not get that killer pheno. I guess you could just default to the flagship, copper chem.


Understand that point for sure , just some feedback on what people have grown out and when they smoked it they were blown away , I got Lucky 7's, City Slickers , Cowboy Kush , Blizzard Bush , Cookies n Chem, Pebble Pusher , Barnburner , Tomahawk , OBS , Ghost Town , Sundance Kid , Sky Dweller , all coming , so I guess which of those varieties have people found to be crazy potent .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 16, 2018)

Still want some Doc Holiday and Jelly Pie, love the fruity/ Citrus smelling/tasting varieties myself.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 16, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> of the current GPS offerings which strain would folks consider the most potent ? I mean take a couple drags and start drooling type .


If TNT comes back, that would have a lot of potential. I haven't grown it, but it should be potent. I agree that Copper Chem is very potent. Everyone that has tried my CC loves it.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a bunch that I'll probably never run.
> 
> Purple Mountain Majesty
> Evergreen
> ...


Tomahawk takes 47 days in my setup and currently is the most requested. The fun! I see all the Brits rolling fireball I need one of those...


----------



## quiescent (Dec 16, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Still want some Doc Holiday and Jelly Pie, love the fruity/ Citrus smelling/tasting varieties myself.


Radogear.com has some grape pie bx crosses and lemon tree fems that sound up your alley. A bit more spendy but a way better source of genetics for what you described.

I'd suggest lemon d and sugar berry scone out of what's left. Could knock out two birds with one stone with the lemon slushee.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 16, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> If TNT comes back, that would have a lot of potential. I haven't grown it, but it should be potent. I agree that Copper Chem is very potent. Everyone that has tried my CC loves it.


thx


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> There is so much pheno variation with each strain that that question can't really be answered. One grower could get a really potent pheno of a particular strain, and you could run the same strain and not get that killer pheno. I guess you could just default to the flagship, copper chem.


The description for copper chem is the only one I've seen that mentions uniformity. 
The ones I've grown were more like a box of chocolates. 
My bodega bubblegum plants could not have been more different. 
Some buds got better after curing but one of the phenos ended up with zero smell and tastes bland -- and I've got almost 4 zips of it. Frosty AF. 
Perfect for butter, so it's not a total loss...


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got a bunch that I'll probably never run.
> 
> Purple Mountain Majesty
> Evergreen
> ...


I was sort of disappointed in the Evergreen I had in my last run. Plants were small, a bit lanky, and something in that strain turns the wrong screw in my brain.

I thought I would like that one. So Blizzard bush goes to the bottom of the strain pile for me. Sounds too similar.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 16, 2018)

Hibernate got the chop. Healthy plant and great yield. Terps are all Stardawg. In my experience with StarDawg crosses, this is an all StarDawg expression.


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Hibernate got the chop. Healthy plant and great yield. Terps are all Stardawg. In my experience with StarDawg crosses, this is an all StarDawg expression.


Dude that’s looks great


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Senokai said:


> Hibernate got the chop. Healthy plant and great yield. Terps are all Stardawg. In my experience with StarDawg crosses, this is an all StarDawg expression.


I prefer stardawg not to dominate, but it's fun to blend multiple strains to get the desired effect. 
When there's no chem, I kinda miss it...


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 16, 2018)

I'll throw it out there again. Selling all my GPS. $15/pack. Gotta buy a minimum 5 packs. PM me for the list/details. #toomanybeans


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> I was sort of disappointed in the Evergreen I had in my last run. Plants were small, a bit lanky, and something in that strain turns the wrong screw in my brain.
> 
> I thought I would like that one. So Blizzard bush goes to the bottom of the strain pile for me. Sounds too similar.


What was the "wrong screw" like? 
I grew one that one of my buddies said made him super depressed, but it didn't have that effect on me. 
Hell I kinda liked it.


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> I'll throw it out there again. Selling all my GPS. $15/pack. Gotta buy a minimum 5 packs. PM me for the list/details. #toomanybeans


You should try Strainly https://www.strainly.io/


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 16, 2018)

main cola said:


> You should try Strainly https://www.strainly.io/


Thank for the info!


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Thank for the info!


No problem ..I’ve had pretty good success on that site


----------



## Senokai (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I prefer stardawg not to dominate, but it's fun to blend multiple strains to get the desired effect.
> When there's no chem, I kinda miss it...


@Chunky Stool. I totally agree, I like seeing the moms come out in unison with the Dawg


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> What was the "wrong screw" like?
> I grew one that one of my buddies said made him super depressed, but it didn't have that effect on me.
> Hell I kinda liked it.


Stuff actually made me sort of pissed off. Very weird.

My buddy on the rez liked it, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> That's one helluva deal. I suspect someone will jump on it in no time.


one would think.... ive had over 10 emails, jellypie is the only request. last offer is 100 shipped for a greenpoint souvenirs. any less id rather throw them in a ditch on a way to work and smile as I drive past them on my way to work next summer.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 16, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Thank for the info!





mjw42 said:


> I'll throw it out there again. Selling all my GPS. $15/pack. Gotta buy a minimum 5 packs. PM me for the list/details. #toomanybeans


 e mail me just add G - male to my user , I don't do the IG thing


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 16, 2018)

Next run on deck! Jelly pies and blizzard bush clones (and one durban poison) about to get up-potted to 2gals smartpots, veg/root for a week, and flip!  Think i might keep the durban and one jelly pie as mothers till I'm ready to do the next round... maybe make some durban pie? I think i need another 315 cmh light for this canopy...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Understand that point for sure , just some feedback on what people have grown out and when they smoked it they were blown away , I got Lucky 7's, City Slickers , Cowboy Kush , Blizzard Bush , Cookies n Chem, Pebble Pusher , Barnburner , Tomahawk , OBS , Ghost Town , Sundance Kid , Sky Dweller , all coming , so I guess which of those varieties have people found to be crazy potent .


Of the ones you have, Cookies n Chem and Cowboy Kush shouldn't let you down.
Of Greenpoints current offerings, Copper Chem and Raindance are probably the most potent.
I think the Guard Dawg x Stardawg was the best, but Greenpoint hasn't sold them in a couple of years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Of the ones you have, Cookies n Chem and Cowboy Kush shouldn't let you down.
> Of Greenpoints current offerings, Copper Chem and Raindance are probably the most potent.
> I think the *Guard Dawg x Stardawg* was the best, but Greenpoint hasn't sold them in a couple of years.


Double Dawg?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Double Dawg?


It was released before Gu started naming his strains. I actually have quite a few packs in the vault like this.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> one would think.... ive had over 10 emails, jellypie is the only request. last offer is 100 shipped for a greenpoint souvenirs. any less id rather throw them in a ditch on a way to work and smile as I drive past them on my way to work next summer.


Lol Jelly Pie is Hot!!! I think I may have amped it up during my search.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4250158 Next run on deck! Jelly pies and blizzard bush clones (and one durban poison) about to get up-potted to 2gals smartpots, veg/root for a week, and flip!  Think i might keep the durban and one jelly pie as mothers till I'm ready to do the next round... maybe make some durban pie? I think i need another 315 cmh light for this canopy...


mmm durbanpie or poisoned jelly! Eh...Both! Durban poison pollen to hit the pie. JP pollen to hit the poision.


----------



## main cola (Dec 16, 2018)

I know They don’t look like much yet but I have high hopes for these Copper Chems


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> mmm durbanpie or poisoned jelly! Eh...Both! Durban poison pollen to hit the pie. JP pollen to hit the poision.


Iv'e got a Jelly Pie female crossed to (Jew Gold x Locktite) x (UW Purple x Locktite) male.
Currently in testing. So far they have good germ rates.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Iv'e got a Jelly Pie female crossed to (Jew Gold x Locktite) x (UW Purple x Locktite) male.
> Currently in testing. So far they have good germ rates.


OMG!!! Ummm....I'm gonna go on a shamless whore pitch....If ever you need another tester for that particular cross....I can be found perusing the streets of RIU aimlessly while mumbling incoherent jibberish thru a permagrin


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> OMG!!! Ummm....I'm gonna go on a shamless whore pitch....If ever you need another tester for that particular cross....I can be found perusing the streets of RIU aimlessly while mumbling incoherent jibberish thru a permagrin


Dm me but ill warn you, lately ive been moving at a snails pace, others will testify.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 16, 2018)

ROCKTOTO said:


> what's your light souce ?hps,led,cmh etc etc


Those were under 600w hps and in coco using nothing but pure blend pro grow and calmag. No bloom or additives.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 16, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> View attachment 4250158 Next run on deck! Jelly pies and blizzard bush clones (and one durban poison) about to get up-potted to 2gals smartpots, veg/root for a week, and flip!  Think i might keep the durban and one jelly pie as mothers till I'm ready to do the next round... maybe make some durban pie? I think i need another 315 cmh light for this canopy...


First time i could see the tub in a while! Just a thought but what about putting a light mover on it? I rely like mine.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 16, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I see many dont want or expect to run Tomahawk. Seems like a decent cross am I missing something or have their been negative reports that I have missed?
> 
> Sorry if this has been covered already.


I highly recommend trying it. I got 2 great phenos my friends who love my straight glue love the Tomahawk equally or more, still curing my first good run of her so I expect more flavor to develop ...


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 16, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Stuff actually made me sort of pissed off. Very weird.
> 
> My buddy on the rez liked it, just not my cup of tea.


I can totally identify with that. I had this God Bud that made me sort of depressed and irritated feeling, just annoyed. The first time I thought it might just be setting, but it happened the next few times, so I stopped partaking in that.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> one would think.... ive had over 10 emails, jellypie is the only request. last offer is 100 shipped for a greenpoint souvenirs. any less id rather throw them in a ditch on a way to work and smile as I drive past them on my way to work next summer.


So .... use the 'ol sales gimmick: $100 for the super rare and in demand jelly pie. Purchase comes with free shipping and many packs of freebies.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 16, 2018)

How long you guys taking copperchem?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 16, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> I highly recommend trying it. I got 2 great phenos my friends who love my straight glue love the Tomahawk equally or more, still curing my first good run of her so I expect more flavor to develop ...View attachment 4250268


Thank you for that! 

I am sitting on a bunch of GPS gear and Tomahawk is one that I was excited about, along with OBS, Cookies and Chem. I got a bunch of other packs that have been pushed down in priority but those are one that I am curious about.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 16, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> of the current GPS offerings which strain would folks consider the most potent ? I mean take a couple drags and start drooling type .


Haven't had much experience growing GPs gear. But out of the Deputy, SD, NR, FMF and GN the Golden Nugget is the most potent, trippy kinda potent. I've never tried Golden Goat but my 2 must of leaned that way. 
Sky Dweller would probably take 2nd for me, though I do enjoy all of them.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> one would think.... ive had over 10 emails, jellypie is the only request. last offer is 100 shipped for a greenpoint souvenirs. any less id rather throw them in a ditch on a way to work and smile as I drive past them on my way to work next summer.


Aint nobody here about to pay $100 for a jelly pie pack man. I offer $50.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Aint nobody here about to pay $100 for a jelly pie pack man. I offer $50.


the 100 was for 5 packs total. tomahawk, bodega bubblegum, dream catcher, cackleberry, jelly pie etc


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 16, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I can totally identify with that. I had this God Bud that made me sort of depressed and irritated feeling, just annoyed. The first time I thought it might just be setting, but it happened the next few times, so I stopped partaking in that.


Had some smoke once that made my blood sugar bottom out and I fell out cold while standing. Got into it the next day and felt it happening again but got sat down and didn't black out that time. I'm guessing it was my blood sugar and I am far from diabetic. Had several other buddies try it but didn't effect them negatively...different strokes for different folks


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> the 100 was for 5 packs total. tomahawk, bodega bubblegum, dream catcher, cackleberry, jelly pie etc


Bro come on those packs can be scored for dirt cheap in the reverse auction. We all know its the jelly pie that has that $100 price tag.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 16, 2018)

wow im done. i give up


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> wow im done. i give up


Heck of a great deal,if i didn't have more than enough packs,including jelly pie,and lived in the usa i'd gladly give you your price. very fair of you


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> wow im done. i give up


Strainly...lol.

I should get some marketing royalties or sumthin.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Bro come on those packs can be scored for dirt cheap in the reverse auction. We all know its the jelly pie that has that $100 price tag.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Heck of a great deal,if i didn't have more than enough packs,including jelly pie,and lived in the usa i'd gladly give you your price. very fair of you


It really is a good price *IF *one doesn't already have umpteen thousand GPS packs stashed.
This would be a cool GPS starter kit.
You should promote it as such. I'll help you for a very very small fee, JayPee...heh.
I still have some S1's to toss into the deal for the hemp farmers


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Strainly...lol.
> 
> I should get some marketing royalties or sumthin.


Strainly is unreliable if youre looking to buy. Plus a fellow grower on here got banned from strainly for calling out a scammer on there. Fuck strainly. Rather avoid that shit show altogether. Go to the strainly thread on here. Theyve been called out many times and they never explain the shit they get themselves into. They made a bad impression on their brief time here already.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Strainly is unreliable if youre looking to buy. Plus a fellow grower on here got banned from strainly for calling out a scammer on there. Fuck strainly. Rather avoid that shit show altogether. Go to the strainly thread on here. Theyve been called out many times and they never explain the shit they get themselves into. They made a bad impression on their brief time here already.


I should've put my sarcastic disclaimer sign up My bad. It was a post in jest with a sarcastic undertone, because they gave up so easily.

Edit* my device died as I was responding.
I've seen the site....CLUSTERFUCK. Nice concept, just too many unknown variables and risks for my taste. The thread here is enlightening to say the least.
Marketing royalties from Gu...about the JP.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 16, 2018)

gave up easily?, ive been trying to get rid of these for weeks.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 16, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I should've put my sarcastic disclaimer sign up My bad. It was a post in jest with a sarcastic undertone, because they gave up so easily.


... so... what strain are you smoking?? must be some heat lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> gave up easily?, ive been trying to get rid of these for weeks.


It's cool Velvet. It's hard out here for a pimp with GPS packs as his hoes.
No ill intent or malice on my part intended.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 16, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ... so... what strain are you smoking?? must be some heat lol


Bagseed mexibrick x bubba kush rosin. Ya boy is buuhlaaazed!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> First time i could see the tub in a while! Just a thought but what about putting a light mover on it? I rely like mine.


I have considered- do you think there would be a significant difference in harvest between a mover rail and a second light?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 16, 2018)

If you willing to pay $50 for jelly pie then the other 4 strains are only $12.50 a piece. Isnt that better than auction prices? Seems like a deal to me if you like gps gear.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> the 100 was for 5 packs total. tomahawk, bodega bubblegum, dream catcher, cackleberry, jelly pie etc





Thegermling said:


> Aint nobody here about to pay $100 for a jelly pie pack man. I offer $50.





Amos Otis said:


> So .... use the 'ol sales gimmick: $100 for the super rare and in demand jelly pie. Purchase comes with free shipping and many packs of freebies.


I wouldn't let my last pack of Jelly Pie go for anything under $300.
It might not be the commodity that packs of Grape Pie and other Cannarado crosses fetch, but outside of the canna geek circles, this strain moves like no other, i've grown.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I have considered- do you think there would be a significant difference in harvest between a mover rail and a second light?


2nd light will woop ass on a light mover.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 17, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> I have considered- do you think there would be a significant difference in harvest between a mover rail and a second light?


The one thing i rely like about the mover is you don't have any hot spots on any leaves. @Bakersfield recommendation is on point. You might want to try a mover first to see how much it increases yield. You can definitely get the light closer to the canopy on a mover. @..Colorado if you do want to go the mover route PM me . I have a few tips for you so you don't make the same mistakes i made when setting up .


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 17, 2018)

2ND light will be more yield versus 1 light on a mover. Over a decade experience using movers.


----------



## pinner420 (Dec 17, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 2ND light will be more yield versus 1 light on a mover. Over a decade experience using movers.


Do both.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gu didn't offer to refund my cult classics gear that failed miserably. (2 packs of Jupiter & Beyond)
> He just gave me an email ID and I got no response from it.
> 
> The packs were replaced later by beanfulfillment on IG, but it looks like one of the replacement packs is a dud. 2 females out of 12 seeds!
> I'm giving them a little more time just in case I'm mistaken, but I'm pretty sure those are balls in the loupe.


It's confirmed -- plants were definitely male. 
I ended up with 2 females out of my pack of 'New Speedway Boogie' and it's a major bummer. The last cult classics strain I grew was called 'Purification' and it turned out very nice.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 17, 2018)

Alright, i think these have enough cure time to get a smoke report on everything. Sorry for the wall of text incoming.
 

The deputy:
Yield - 47g
Chopped at day 58

100% the best tasting and smelling weed I've ever had. Sweet and sour berries, with gas. The first hit on my vape is almost orgasmic lmao. Rock hard nugs. Potency is top notch as well. Good mix of a head/body high. Great for a daytime smoke imo. 

Hibernate # 5:
Yield 45g
Chopped at day 78

Straight up halitosis bad breath and rubber? High is better than average, but nothing too special. I think it is the strongest of the 3 phenos that I got.

Hibernate #6:
Yield 36g
Chopped at day 63

I don't know how to describe the smell. Kinda like a sweet burnt hair. There is something else I can't put my finger on. Maybe pine? Below average high, doesn't last long Imo. 

Hibernate #7:
Yield 55 g
Chopped at day 72

Kinda if a generic chemmy dank basement kind of smell. High is pretty average. 

I'll be keeping the deputy around for a while, but I don't think I'm gonna keep any hibernate. I had high hopes for it, but I'm pretty disappointed by all of them. I was hoping for something that would finish quick, and be a nice heavy indica, but none of these pheno's check any boxes for me. Maybe I will get lucky with one of the 3 beans I have left.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 17, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Alright, i think these have enough cure time to get a smoke report on everything. Sorry for the wall of text incoming.
> View attachment 4250631
> 
> The deputy:
> ...


Very nice report! Thanks for sharing. In case you are not in a legal state. Hopefully none of those addresses or phone numbers on that graft paper can be tied to you.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Very nice report! Thanks for sharing. In case you are not in a legal state. Hopefully none of those addresses or phone numbers on that graft paper can be tied to you.


Thanks for the heads up. I'm all legal though. And I don't know where this pad even came from lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 17, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm all legal though. And I don't know where this pad even came from lol.


Just checking. Wish i could say the same. Maybe one day.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 17, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Alright, i think these have enough cure time to get a smoke report on everything. Sorry for the wall of text incoming.
> View attachment 4250631
> 
> The deputy:
> ...


Excellent Report! I'm sorry you weren't satisfied with the Hibernate. They can be a little slow and underperform on the yield, but they finish fast and the flavor is usually a tasty mix of Kush/Coffee/Cherry-hash. Looks like a little color on the Hibernate #5


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 17, 2018)

#5 was almost black when I pulled it. I probably would keep one around if any if them finished faster. I think I just pulled the short straw on the genetic lottery on this pack.

I will say that all of them are better than most of the dispensary product around here unless your paying $20g (fuck that)

Edit: I think that scent/flavor I can't put my finger on is the kush/hash now that you say that


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 17, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Excellent Report! I'm sorry you weren't satisfied with the Hibernate. They can be a little slow and underperform on the yield, but they finish fast and the flavor is usually a tasty mix of Kush/Coffee/Cherry-hash. Looks like a little color on the Hibernate #5


Any info/pics on copper chem. Have you seen any phenos coming out at 9-10wks.


----------



## cookie master (Dec 17, 2018)

I dont like copper chem. At 90 days it wasnt finished, I chopped it and am done with greenpoint for awhile. Jelly pie looks good but well see.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Any info/pics on copper chem. Have you seen any phenos coming out at 9-10wks.


Mine finished in 9 to 10 weeks.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BaAuVeZhphz/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1t7g2lvw0grjs.
Super skinny and viney stems.
I had a hard time keeping these tied up, so they got a little thrashed. Maybe, some silica would do them good


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 17, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Any info/pics on copper chem. Have you seen any phenos coming out at 9-10wks.


Velvet frost on 60 day flower and a little color on 67 day flower:


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 17, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Mine finished in 9 to 10 weeks.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BaAuVeZhphz/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=1t7g2lvw0grjs.
> Super skinny and viney stems.
> I had a hard time keeping these tied up, so they got a little thrashed. Maybe, some silica would do them good


Great thanks. Around 7.3 weeks. I'm guessing 10 max


----------



## TreLo (Dec 17, 2018)

So hyped rn, just got my pack of Tomahawk in the mail about 20 minutes ago. 11 in the pack and they’re all going into rock wool tonight lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 17, 2018)

Jelly pie shipped!!!!! Wooohoooo


----------



## TreLo (Dec 17, 2018)

ianc4990 said:


> Jelly pie shipped!!!!! Wooohoooo


JP sold out so quick that I couldn’t even get to it quick enough to know that it was available lol


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 17, 2018)

TreLo said:


> JP sold out so quick that I couldn’t even get to it quick enough to know that it was available lol


Hes supposed to make another drop around christmas. Just checked my tracking and i guess hes just made the labels, says expected to ship on the 24th, so no Christmas seeds for me


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

TreLo said:


> JP sold out so quick that I couldn’t even get to it quick enough to know that it was available lol


He did another drop? Heh...


----------



## ianc4990 (Dec 18, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> He did another drop? Heh...


He dropped i think 25 packs on black friday and said he was hoping to drop more around christmas


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 18, 2018)

ianc4990 said:


> He dropped i think 25 packs on black friday and said he was hoping to drop more around christmas


Ahh. Same drop. I thought there was another since then. Mistook another member's post.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 18, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Alright, i think these have enough cure time to get a smoke report on everything. Sorry for the wall of text incoming.
> View attachment 4250631
> 
> The deputy:
> ...


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 18, 2018)

Great report...man I totally agree with you on the Deputy.
Really nice daytime smoke, though mine was in a GH and didn't turn out very dense.
I've got a pack of Hibernate as well, hoping for a real knock out pheno.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 18, 2018)

I was going to toss this OBS male but ended up repotting him. 
Gotta find a home for this guy...


----------



## Cptn (Dec 18, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Understand that point for sure , just some feedback on what people have grown out and when they smoked it they were blown away , I got Lucky 7's, City Slickers , Cowboy Kush , Blizzard Bush , Cookies n Chem, Pebble Pusher , Barnburner , Tomahawk , OBS , Ghost Town , Sundance Kid , Sky Dweller , all coming , so I guess which of those varieties have people found to be crazy potent .


I'd say your selection is pretty good there.
I don't think I've ever seen a report of someone unhappy with Cookies n Chem. Looking at Gu's monthly photo contests, I'd say there are probably more killer shots of that line than any other.
It's one thing to grow out stable, pretty high yielding plants, but if the smoke sucks, you'd hear about it.
Your top 3 in order are probably: Cookies n Chem, Ghost Town and Lucky 7's.
City Slickers might be good but no grow reports to go by yet.
OBS is known to produce great terps and people love the smoke, but most orange strains have a rep of being a bit lower than others in raw potency. "Breakfast weed." Wish I had some now 
Tomahawk has maybe the worst rep of GPS lines for throwing out crazy pheno spreads. If you are looking for "glue babies", you may be disappointed.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 18, 2018)

Anyone run dynamite diesel (ecsd x stardawg)


----------



## hillbill (Dec 18, 2018)

Ran it a couple times, above average. Black pepper and fuel wrapped up in sulfur skunk. I think 3/5 threw nanners after 60 days without harming anything. Yield at least averge.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 18, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Anyone run dynamite diesel (ecsd x stardawg)


Quite a few with pictures. Search the thread and you'll find em, not much discussion on it so it should be easy.


----------



## klx (Dec 18, 2018)

Gunslinger Day 56


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 18, 2018)

klx said:


> Gunslinger Day 56
> 
> View attachment 4251361


There are some gems in those packs. The worst female Gunslinger I have gotten so far, is still better than 90% of what is available locally.

I just took down a Gunslinger that I pollinated with a Vintner's Moonshine from Norstar. Pretty excited for the seeds to dry so that I can start hunting through them.


----------



## klx (Dec 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> There are some gems in those packs. The worst female Gunslinger I have gotten so far, is still better than 90% of what is available locally.


Been vaping it for months, still not sick of it.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 18, 2018)

My shipments are showing pre shipment for nearly a week when I check the tracking number , is this normal for a shipment out of the US? To Canada to be exact. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmm usually very prompt,shipped out same day as payed. Only time i waited,was for a tester. Which was snagged by customs


----------



## klx (Dec 18, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> My shipments are showing pre shipment for nearly a week when I check the tracking number , is this normal for a shipment out of the US? To Canada to be exact. Thanks in advance.


Some of mine have done that then all of a sudden it will say delivered.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 18, 2018)

klx said:


> Some of mine have done that then all of a sudden it will say delivered.


Hope that's the case , I figured around xmas would be a good time to get shipments thru , usually shop inside Canada but the GPS stuff I just couldn't resist. Hope it makes it here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hope that's the case , I figured around xmas would be a good time to get shipments thru , usually shop inside Canada but the GPS stuff I just couldn't resist. Hope it makes it here.


This is funny to read. About time Canadians and Europeans have to know how it feels to wait on seeds from the States. 

Nothing personal and I'm fairly confident your GPS will make no sweat. 

It is just since 2002 up until just last couple years I've had to buy seeds from either Canada or Europe and it sucks because tracking is so lacking between countries. It will say it's sitting at the facility for weeks at a time and then like mentioned above, bam it's in the mailbox.

You'll be cool but it will take longer to go across customs than if shipped in same country, usually 1-2 weeks longer but I have had seeds from Canada take 3 weeks or more but they always made it from Canada. The ones from Europe were the only ones I've had pinched by customs.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This is funny to read. About time Canadians and Europeans have to know how it feels to wait on seeds from the States.
> 
> Nothing personal and I'm fairly confident your GPS will make no sweat.
> 
> ...


Agree with all You said , just 1 problem , I AM AN AMERICAN lol . I have been on the end of waiting for the seeds from Canada too dammit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Agree with all You said , just 1 problem , I AM AN AMERICAN lol . I have been on the end of waiting for the seeds from Canada too dammit.


My bad. Then you already know the struggle! Cheers and hope everything goes as planned for you man.


----------



## westcoast420 (Dec 18, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> My shipments are showing pre shipment for nearly a week when I check the tracking number , is this normal for a shipment out of the US? To Canada to be exact. Thanks in advance.


Im up north as well and my tracking showed the same thing then one day said delivered. Depending on where you are it may be held up a bit longer than usual cause of the can post strike.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 18, 2018)

westcoast420 said:


> Im up north as well and my tracking showed the same thing then one day said delivered. Depending on where you are it may be held up a bit longer than usual cause of the can post strike.


And the USPS website has had major problems for the last months, the tracking status is unreliable when it is not misleading.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> And the USPS website has had major problems for the last months, the tracking status is unreliable when it is not misleading.


I have _never_ had a more love/hate relationship than I do with USPS.. Sometimes its  other times its


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 18, 2018)

there is so little to love about usps and so much to hate.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 18, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> there is so little to love about usps and so much to hate.


every time a priority package makes it in 2 days an angel gets its wings


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 18, 2018)

klx said:


> Gunslinger Day 56
> 
> View attachment 4251361


I got six females out of my pack of 11, one is a major keeper, checks off every box except yield which is still respectable. My other keeper is a monster yielder, with excellent taste and good potency, I got two more that were just ok one lacked potency the other lacked taste but was potent, than I had one that sucked was fluffy and not dense and grew shitty, still have one more I haven’t flowered out yet. But I have 2 that I will for sure keep around for a long time.


----------



## klx (Dec 18, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I got six females out of my pack of 11, one is a major keeper, checks off every box except yield which is still respectable. My other keeper is a monster yielder, with excellent taste and good potency, I got two more that were just ok one lacked potency the other lacked taste but was potent, than I had one that sucked was fluffy and not dense and grew shitty, still have one more I haven’t flowered out yet. But I have 2 that I will for sure keep around for a long time.


Yep I popped 6 and got 3M / 3F. Of the 3 female phenos, 1 purpled up and threw nannas late in flower, the other one yielded well but was a but fluffy and this keeper yielded the least but was the best smoke. I have run it a few times now and if I take big clones and run it in a sog it yields well. No big colas but lots of golf ball OG type flowers all the way down the stalk. 

Wont be letting go of it any time soon, unless I find a better one of course. I kept some pollen from one of the males to make some F2s and crosses with.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 18, 2018)

klx said:


> Yep I popped 6 and got 3M / 3F. Of the 3 female phenos, 1 purpled up and threw nannas late in flower, the other one yielded well but was a but fluffy and this keeper yielded the least but was the best smoke. I have run it a few times now and if I take big clones and run it in a sog it yields well. No big colas but lots of golf ball OG type flowers all the way down the stalk.
> 
> Wont be letting go of it any time soon, unless I find a better one of course. I kept some pollen from one of the males to make some F2s and crosses with.


I wish I had the room for males because one I had some absolutely covered in frost in veg when I chopped it, I’m sure you’ll find something good out of them


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 19, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> there is so little to love about usps and so much to hate.


It depends where you are, I think. One of my close friends was Shop Steward for the local letter carriers union (NALC) for a fair number of years, I have a lot of respect for the folks doing that job. I feel you should consider re-considering your position on that. I know your comment was essentially light-hearted. I want to bring it down to the very real, in this case, but I am not trying to be a sad-sack or bum you out.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 19, 2018)

About to get pretty rowdy in here...


----------



## numberfour (Dec 19, 2018)

Gunslinger
 

Had a plant without a name tag this run, removed the pot last night to check the roots and found a name tag right at the bottom of the pot in the soil, Lucky 7 #1


----------



## Cptn (Dec 19, 2018)

klx said:


> Gunslinger Day 56
> 
> View attachment 4251361





Rivendell said:


> There are some gems in those packs. The worst female Gunslinger I have gotten so far, is still better than 90% of what is available locally.
> 
> I just took down a Gunslinger that I pollinated with a Vintner's Moonshine from Norstar. Pretty excited for the seeds to dry so that I can start hunting through them.





klx said:


> Been vaping it for months, still not sick of it.


I have a couple packs of Gunslinger 
Smoke report anyone?
Taste, smell and effects?
Grow report would be great too.
Yield, veg/flower traits.

Thanks in advance!

Edit to add: 
I see more detail added on grows, thanks 
How's she smoke?
How bout those terps?


----------



## klx (Dec 19, 2018)

Cptn said:


> I have a couple packs of Gunslinger
> Smoke report anyone?
> Taste, smell and effects?
> Grow report would be great too.
> ...


She is kept around purely for the smoke. Nothing super special in terms of looks, yield or nose but tastes like choc mint and excellent hybrid effects. 

Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> It depends where you are, I think. One of my close friends was Shop Steward for the local letter carriers union (NALC) for a fair number of years, I have a lot of respect for the folks doing that job. I feel you should consider re-considering your position on that. I know your comment was essentially light-hearted. I want to bring it down to the very real, in this case, but I am not trying to be a sad-sack or bum you out.


I seem to remember reading that the USPS is the largest employer in the United States. 
It's subsidized to stay afloat, loses vast sums of money, but is necessary to the health of our economy.
I love the USPS, because the cost of shipping and receiving is spread across the nation and shipping parcel to Alaska and Hawaii is much more affordable, than the UPS or FedEx option. 
Thanks America!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 19, 2018)

The USPS revenue comes from their business operations, not from taxpayers. However, they DO receive a benefit in the form of being able to borrow at favorable rates, by having restrictions on other companies being able to handle 1st class mail, and a few other ‘benefits’. BUT there are all kinds of things that are actually the OPPOSITE of a subsidy from taxpayers. Here are a few:


When the federal government allowed other businesses to handle the package business (DHL, FEDEX, UPS) these companies took the most profitable business and left the USPS with the least profitable - delivery to EVERY household, regardless of the cost of delivery. My favorite example is that the Havasupai tribe that lives on the floor of the Grand Canyon, receives first class mail and packages (for a regular stamp price), by USPS mule train - no private company wants this business… or any business for 50cents to every door in America - no matter the distances between the customers.
The congress has forced the USPS to FORWARD FUND pensions very far into the future (no company does this). There are people that haven’t been born or hired by USPS yet, for which the USPS is required to lock up their pensions.
Universal delivery: USPS is required to provide door-to-door, end-of-driveway service to EVERY household in the US, for the price of first class stamp.
The congress will not allow USPS to close those money losing, dinky post offices all around the nation, primarily because they are jobs for the localities… not because it’s efficient, or cost effective.
So in many ways the USPS has the WORST of both worlds, the congress controls what they can do and must do, yet forces them to do business whether it’s profitable or not. AND the congress also works to keep the price of USPS’s services low, including the price of stamps.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2018)

I sent a tracked package to a friend in rural Ohio last month. In two days, the status was 'out for delivery'. When it never arrived for 8 days, I freaked out every day, you know, because of contents...was a birthday present. On the 9th day, it appeared unmolested.

My friend told me a week later that she spoke to her mail carrier and asked about it. Turns out that carrier had been on vacation, and the guy subbing her route didn't deliver anything to her because he was afraid of her 'beware of dogs' sign.

The same week, a tracked package going to DCSE's PO Box for Black Friday sale was 'out for delivery' and never delivered for 5 days. I rushed a second package out by Fed Ex for barely more than USPS charged, which arrived in a day to a residential address. A day later, tracking said ' delivery attempted and failed.' Said it had to be picked up at the nearby post office in 7 days [which it was ]. How can a tracked delivery to a P O Box fail??

I learned...man did I learn...and probably lost a couple of years off the 'ol ticker because of the USPS experiences. Also, the 2 women that staff my nearest post office are insufferable, miserable humans. Viva Fed EX.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> The USPS revenue comes from their business operations, not from taxpayers. However, they DO receive a benefit in the form of being able to borrow at favorable rates, by having restrictions on other companies being able to handle 1st class mail, and a few other ‘benefits’. BUT there are all kinds of things that are actually the OPPOSITE of a subsidy from taxpayers. Here are a few:
> 
> 
> When the federal government allowed other businesses to handle the package business (DHL, FEDEX, UPS) these companies took the most profitable business and left the USPS with the least profitable - delivery to EVERY household, regardless of the cost of delivery. My favorite example is that the Havasupai tribe that lives on the floor of the Grand Canyon, receives first class mail and packages (for a regular stamp price), by USPS mule train - no private company wants this business… or any business for 50cents to every door in America - no matter the distances between the customers.
> ...


Yup. All of this. 

The only reason why USPS appears to be in the red is because congress forces them to fund pensions for employees decades out. It’s also not subsidized at all. 

The only reason why usps has to pre-fund their pension plans is an effort from conservatives to push usps into privatization. The second that happens, millions of Americans would lose their daily mail delivery, and prices on every package would get significantly more expensive.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Here's an article from Forbes. 

But as Robert Shapiro—former Treasury undersecretary and chairman of the economic consultancy Sonecon—points out in a new analysis, American taxpayers subsidize the USPS at a rate that surpasses the costs associated with any Congressional mandate. He estimates that, all told, the subsidies and legal monopolies that Congress bestows upon the post office is worth $18 billion annually. These include:

Laws that bar any other shipping service from delivering mail and packages directly to residential and business mailboxes.Shapiro estimates that this gives the Post Office a $14 billion annual boost, more than three times what the Postal Regulatory Commission estimates it to be. Shapiro argues that the PRC’s analysis doesn’t take into account the productivity gains that the Post Office would be forced to make if it really had to compete for mailbox delivery. He points out that productivity at USPS has only grown by 0.7% per year versus 2.5% for its competition.
Tax breaks. The Post Office is exempt from state and local property and real estate taxes, along with other burdens like tolls, vehicle registration fees, and parking tickets. These exemptions save the USPS $2.18 billion per year.

Cheap borrowing. The Postal Service, writes Shapiro, “can borrow from the U.S. Treasury through the Federal Financing Bank, at highly-subsidized interest rates.” It currently borrows the legal limit of $15.2 billion at a rate of 1.2%. Without this access, it would be paying somewhere between $415 million and $490 million per year more in interest.

Finally, Shapiro points out that the USPS pays its workers salaries and benefits far above the rates paid to similar workers in the private sector. Labor accounted for 78% of the organization’s costs in 2014, “with about 89% of those costs involving employees represented by collective bargaining.” These higher labor costs, plus the absence of a need to innovate due to government-granted monopolies, has freed the USPS from $20 billion in labor and productivity costs per year, Shapiro estimates. “While we do not technically count this as a subsidy,” he writes, it represents an economic burden on others arising directly from USPS’s monopoly position.” Postage, for instance, would likely be cheaper for everyone if the organization were subject to the same competitive pressures as private firms.


It’s remarkable that the United States, which has a reputation for being more free market-oriented than other rich nations, maintains this government-mandated monopoly. Over the past several decades, the process of European integration led to the deregulation and privatization of European postal monopolies, with generally good results.

Given the inability for Congress and the White House to agree on even basic legislation, it’s unlikely that any major changes to the Post Office will be coming soon. After all, the Post Office’s losses aren’t an anomaly. It has spent a large part of its history in the red, as this chart from Shapiro shows:

_






Meanwhile, the $18 billion in subsidies given to the USPS are spread imperceptibly over the entire country, while the costs of privatization would be borne heavily by a few. Folks in rural areas might have to pay much more to lure private businesses to deliver mail.

The Post Office employs 618,000 people—more than any civilian employer besides Wal Mart. Given the pay disparities between the Post Office and private employers, these people would be highly motivated to block any significant change to the current system.

L_


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Some 6 month cured Deputy


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Another Deputy.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Same 6 month cure for this Hicock Haze


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

A fat Lucky 7's nug. She's an easy to trim her.


----------



## mrfreshy (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> He did another drop? Heh...


Is all this hype over it just being crossed with Grape Pie? I have the grape pie cut, and I'm about to dust it with nightrider F2 pollen.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 19, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Is all this hype over it just being crossed with Grape Pie? I have the grape pie cut, and I'm about to dust it with nightrider F2 pollen.


It’s definitely not the Stardawg.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 19, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> Is all this hype over it just being crossed with Grape Pie? I have the grape pie cut, and I'm about to dust it with nightrider F2 pollen.


Hows your Grape Pie cut? Is it all that?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 19, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> A fat Lucky 7's nug. She's an easy to trim her.
> View attachment 4251872 View attachment 4251873


damn Bake! @Gu~ should ask to use that pic


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 19, 2018)

hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype......hype...

hhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype. cant even give this junk away...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 19, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> The USPS revenue comes from their business operations, not from taxpayers. However, they DO receive a benefit in the form of being able to borrow at favorable rates, by having restrictions on other companies being able to handle 1st class mail, and a few other ‘benefits’. BUT there are all kinds of things that are actually the OPPOSITE of a subsidy from taxpayers. Here are a few:
> 
> 
> When the federal government allowed other businesses to handle the package business (DHL, FEDEX, UPS) these companies took the most profitable business and left the USPS with the least profitable - delivery to EVERY household, regardless of the cost of delivery. My favorite example is that the Havasupai tribe that lives on the floor of the Grand Canyon, receives first class mail and packages (for a regular stamp price), by USPS mule train - no private company wants this business… or any business for 50cents to every door in America - no matter the distances between the customers.
> ...


Yep


Bakersfield said:


> Here's an article from Forbes.
> 
> But as Robert Shapiro—former Treasury undersecretary and chairman of the economic consultancy Sonecon—points out in a new analysis, American taxpayers subsidize the USPS at a rate that surpasses the costs associated with any Congressional mandate. He estimates that, all told, the subsidies and legal monopolies that Congress bestows upon the post office is worth $18 billion annually. These include:
> 
> ...


Bring it on home, friends! Nice work, both of you.
And thanks, America.


And nice fucking buds Bakersfield, whoo, damn.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s definitely not the Stardawg.


Definitely Not.
i


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype......hype...
> 
> hhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype. cant even give this junk away...


Lol noone wants the other packs yo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

@mrfreshy where'd you source the cut? Gotta pic? Flowering preferably if you will.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Hi friends n neighbors. Crashing the party with some pre harvest updates...
Around day 60 here.
Water only a few more days.
Chopping down the fat and inspecting and smelling and of course posing these lovely ladies for glamour shots...
Bon apetit. 

Purple Badlands pheno 3 ~


----------



## quiescent (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Lol noone wants the other packs yo.


This. If you sold the jelly pie by itself you'd have the money by now. Just take the L on those other packs bro. I'm doing the same thing in a different way.

None of my local buddies want these, so going to whomever messages me with what they want and an addy. Free, gratis, nada... however you say it, it's happening again. My only request is only take what you can realistically grow. I'm getting rid of these to give them that chance.

Packs were opened upon receipt to ensure good seeds. I don't like being surprised or hitting a breeder with a by the way after I'm surprised because it's not gonna be pretty.

Only cackleberry and Chinook haze remaining.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Golden Nugget 
Smells deliciously sweet, just like the Goat or better. Wish she filled out a little more but she gets more runs for evaluation.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

TNT pheno 1.
Smells old school n skunky. I expect the cure to bring it up a notch more, dense solid buds, strong stems. I'm guessing the deathstar is coming thru well in this one. I like er.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This. If you sold the jelly pie by itself you'd have the money by now. Just take the L on those other packs bro. I'm doing the same thing in a different way.
> 
> None of my local buddies want these, so going to whomever messages me with what they want and an addy. Free, gratis, nada... however you say it, it's happening again. My only request is only take what you can realistically grow. I'm getting rid of these to give them that chance.
> 
> Packs were opened upon receipt to ensure good seeds. I don't like being surprised or hitting a breeder with a by the way after I'm surprised because it's not gonna be pretty.


Conversation started.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> TNT pheno 1.
> Smells old school n skunky. I expect the cure to bring it up a notch more, dense solid buds, strong stems. I'm guessing the deathstar is coming thru well in this one. I like er.
> View attachment 4252082 View attachment 4252083


I can't wait for a smoke report in the TNT .


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Blizzard Bush pheno X.
Really smells good, it's hard to describe I'm starting to go nose blind. Skunk n fruit. Dank no question.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Purple Badlands pheno 10/27
Smells like a purple, resembles a cookie, great solid structure. She may push my cookies n chems out the door...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands pheno 10/27
> Smells like a purple, resembles a cookie, great solid structure. She may push my cookies n chems out the door...View attachment 4252095View attachment 4252096


If purple badlands dethrones c-n-c, there may be a disruption in the force.

Great pics of great buds


----------



## Cptn (Dec 19, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype......hype...
> 
> hhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype. cant even give this junk away...


because everybody here already has a pile of the beans.
Your selling snow to eskimos.
has nothing to do with the quality of the gear.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

quiescent said:


> This. If you sold the jelly pie by itself you'd have the money by now. Just take the L on those other packs bro. I'm doing the same thing in a different way.
> 
> None of my local buddies want these, so going to whomever messages me with what they want and an addy. Free, gratis, nada... however you say it, it's happening again. My only request is only take what you can realistically grow. I'm getting rid of these to give them that chance.
> 
> ...


That Purp badlands was my #2 choice after JP.
Props to you for the giveaway.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is my contribution for the day. This is my copper chem #2 at almost 7 weeks. This is not a glamor shot, just a progress report.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice BGT. Lovely rig to boot. Pure perlite?


----------



## quiescent (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> That Purp badlands was my #2 choice after JP.
> Props to you for the giveaway.


Seeds are something that I hate to see wasted. I've held onto my fair share of seeds too long, I try to be proactive about not hoarding now. Rather know they've got a better chance somewhere else than have them to have them.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice BGT. Lovely rig to boot. Pure perlite?


Agreed. I need a new setup for a 4x4.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nice BGT. Lovely rig to boot. Pure perlite?


Yeah, perlite in a 5 gallon hempy. This is my first hempy grow and happy so far. There is always some kind of glitch in every grow since I don't stick with a single strain grow after grow, plus my adult ADD keeps me experimenting all the time.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is my obs #5 at about 5 weeks. It wasn't vegged as long as the cc.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Texas Butter pheno 1.
Banana undertones n dank OG hits the back of your nose, if that makes sense. Pungent. Keeper. Dense n solid.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah, perlite in a 5 gallon hempy. This is my first hempy grow and happy so far. There is always some kind of glitch in every grow since I don't stick with a single strain grow after grow, plus my adult ADD keeps me experimenting all the time.


I was gonna mention something, but I went back thru my posts and it was in this thread.My recall is not that great when baked. Yea, we've talked about this previously. 
It's all good bro, I just saw the tell-tale sign of the cec issue in the plant in front right.
Hempys are great to experiment in IMO. Real-time effects of inputs. I'm an experimenter,tinkerer as well.
Keep rockin bro.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Grab you some vermaculite or Turface all pro sport($11.00) big ass bag and your hempy life will change. My preference is the turface. Kitty litter is the same. They both need to be thoroughly rinsed of dust as does the perlite.
Floor dry from the auto parts store is also an option.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was gonna mention something, but I went back thru my posts and it was in this thread.My recall is not that great when baked. Yea, we've talked about this previously.
> It's all good bro, I just saw the tell-tale sign of the cec issue in the plant in front right.
> Hempys are great to experiment in IMO. Real-time effects of inputs. I'm an experimenter,tinkerer as well.
> Keep rockin bro.


Yeah that one on the front is my obs #3 that smells like orange and good off - that has the spotting issue. The clones I took from the mom all have the issue. I have been lazy and haven't looked up cec yet to see what you meant. Current pic of obs #3 as of tonight...
 
She's going to be a monster.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Cation exchange capacity (CEC) is the total capacity of a soil to hold exchangeable cations. CEC is an inherent soil characteristic and is difficult to alter significantly. It influences the soil's ability to hold onto essential nutrients and provides a buffer against soil acidification.

cec= cation exchange capacity. Perlite by itself in a passive hydro-ish eh...soiless system, is poor considering the needs of our beloved plant.

First one is a Google def. Second one is my quick and dirty explanation.

edited to add: In soiless grows, hempy or not,
CEC cation exchange capacity
AFP air filled porosity
WHP water holding potential
are all terms that should be In your quiver. They are all interelated.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah that one on the front is my obs #3 that smells like orange and good off - that has the spotting issue. The clones I took from the mom all have the issue. I have been lazy and haven't looked up cec yet to see what you meant. Current pic of obs #3 as of tonight...
> View attachment 4252108
> She's going to be a monster.


She is a beast!!! Good work yo. Ahh yes, I kinda miss my hempy beasts.... Kinda..lol.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Doc Holiday pheno 1
Love the color and she smells something like a baked good. Maybe vanilla cake 
Petite but I'm gonna keep working with her.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

It's safe to say @el kapitan has run all of gps' gear. And killed it! At least the more recent offerings. Props to you bro. Respect.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2018)

Here is my 2x3 scrog of triple nova. 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm really diggin' the light blanket your rigs covers your space in BGT.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Iv'e been in trim jail all day and I now have a few more Greenpointers 

This Hickok is the sweetest smelling plant I've grown. It's like grape and the smell of overripe pineapple. Some of the other Hicocks were Banana and others were like cat urine.
 

Here's another sweet one.
This is a very Blue Dream leaning Dreamcatcher.
I can smell the Silver Haze as well as the Blueberry in her.
 

Here is some Snake Oil 
This one smells like the Chemmy dried meat Gunslinger I once grew as well as slight fuel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 19, 2018)

How long did you let the Hicock go? Back when I was binge buying, I had my eye on the Hicock just the possible long flowering time of the haze genetics scared me off. There were no grow reports(RIU) at the time.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

Trim Jail.
Lol


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 19, 2018)

@CoB_nUt thanks man. Things just went right with this run yay team.
I binge bought too at the beginning of the year, and I still have many to pop. Looking forward to more. It's a full fucking house already darnit.
But yeah I'd say despite all the negativity I'd read before maturing these I'm way more than satisfied. 
Gu took care of my s1 stuff, and yeah I did have to ask, and thanks to this forum I knew to do so. I still have some banana s1 pollen...don't know what to hit with it lol but if i go into the hemp biz it could be fun? Yikes.
The story about those beans is not surprising, unfortunately it's still how some people are in this biz.
Damnit


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 19, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype......hype...
> 
> hhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype. cant even give this junk away...


Did hype force you to buy those packs? Did you grow any of your Greenpoint gear or did hype also tell you that now you have junk?
Hype is $700 + packs of Mac, Grape Pie, Sundae Stallion, etc. 
Hype is the desire for Unobtainium.
Sorry your $200 investment didn't pan out for you. 
.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> How long did you let the Hicock go? Back when I was binge buying, I had my eye on the Hicock just the possible long flowering time of the haze genetics scared me off. There were no grow reports(RIU) at the time.


I grew these earlier this year. I will have to search my posts, but I think I pulled them at 12 weeks.
The catpiss version was the most potent, but they're all fairly electric and speedy. Worth a grow for something different.
They are very wild and rangy plants. Would be cool to see someone with a real long frost free climate, grow these outdoors


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

Bodega Bubble Gum. 
Possibly the sweetest herb I've ever smelled.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew these earlier this year. I will have to search my posts, but I think I pulled them at 12 weeks.
> The catpiss version was the most potent, but they're all fairly electric and speedy. Worth a grow for something different.
> They are very wild and rangy plants. Would be cool to see someone with a real long frost free climate, grow these outdoors


https://www.rollitup.org/p/14188538/
13 weeks at harvest.
Some could have gone longer.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

Dream Catcher. 
Getting some blueberries out of her, fresh pie like. Delicious. A certain glistening to her in person. Little purple hues. Just barely starting to foxtail. I like er


----------



## klx (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Bodega Bubble Gum.
> Possibly the sweetest herb I've ever smelled.
> View attachment 4252124


Well played! Sweet like bubble gum or sweet like mango?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/p/14188538/
> 13 weeks at harvest.
> Some could have gone longer.


Yup I knew it. @ 13 weeks she would have to have her own tent. Just ppk her up, pre emptive supports, and let 'er rip solo dolo.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

I will find a reasonable finishing, upitty, trippy, mental stimulating and tasty Sativa or sativa leaning hybrid sooner or later. either that or just grab another itty bitty tent and just go for it with one of the more prominent sativas from Ace.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I will find a reasonable finishing, upitty, trippy, mental stimulating and tasty Sativa or sativa leaning hybrid sooner or later. either that or just grab another itty bitty tent and just go for it with one of the more prominent sativas from Ace.


I have a Malawi chuck that would probably finish in 11 weeks, don't know for sure yet.
C99 could be what you need?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have a Malawi chuck that would probably finish in 11 weeks, don't know for sure yet.
> C99 could be what you need?


Yes, in my quests, I've been recommended that strain. I have some c99 s1's popped. Gonna see what It's all about.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

klx said:


> Well played! Sweet like bubble gum or sweet like mango?


Definitely bubble yum


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Another Deputy.
> View attachment 4251843


I’m loving my Deputy. Had three phenos that all went about 70. Did get quite a few bannana on #2. But oddly there was no viable pollen from them. No seeds to be found anywhere. What’s the smoke like on these?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype...hype......hype...
> 
> hhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyype. cant even give this junk away...


Hi, are you 12? How is 7th grade going this year? Have a good Holiday Break, Billy!

Just playing, but your post is legendary-tier goofy.


Cptn said:


> because everybody here already has a pile of the beans.
> Your selling snow to eskimos.
> has nothing to do with the quality of the gear.


Yeesh, no shit. How do people get their panties so twisted about gear that doesn’t blow their minds, sometimes even before they grow it?
Dreamcatcher was a shitshow for me, but I will try it again someday, it’s all in the game.
Pop more, bitch less, ding dongs.


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hi, are you 12? How is 7th grade going this year, have a good Holiday Break, Billy!
> 
> Just playing, but your post is legendary-tier goofy.
> 
> ...


Running Dreamcatcher right now. I hope to get a Blue Dream Pheno. Why didn’t you like it ?


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Any City Slicker reviews guys ?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I will find a reasonable finishing, upitty, trippy, mental stimulating and tasty Sativa or sativa leaning hybrid sooner or later. either that or just grab another itty bitty tent and just go for it with one of the more prominent sativas from Ace.


I keep seeing that word misused in our scene, and I am on a mission to stop it.

You know I love you, I am not picking on you specifically, this is for my personal mental health and the overall edification of the Cannabis community.

 

I am uppity, but the typical sativa-high could be said to be “enlivening,” maybe?

Some other words to consider are energetic, invigorating, uplifting, and stimulating...which you used, of course. (I told you I was uppity.)

Uppity was often used to describe slaves who considered themselves a little bit too human for their owners’ liking in the American south, and was used as such to refer to African Americans who were a bit too self-possessed for whitey all the way up to the civil rights movement of the 1960’s. It has racist connotations, to me, and there are articles out there that seem to agree with that.

I just learned that in recent years it has been used to describe Barack Obama, which is a racist dog-whistle, not an accident. Casual bigotry seems to continue no matter what else changes, it survives like a cockroach.



AllThingsGreen said:


> Running Dreamcatcher right now. I hope to get a Blue Dream Pheno. Why didn’t you like it ?


I just had bad luck, I didn’t even flower a single female, I wrote an account of it many pages back. A lot of people have pulled fire from those beans, I just didn’t get lucky.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

It's safe to say after 1773 pages that GPS gear is mostly hype. Combined with pop up web site.

I grew 5 packs.and have grown top dawg gear too.

GPS sucks.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> It's safe to say after 1773 pages that GPS gear is mostly hype. Combined with pop up web site.
> 
> I grew 15 packs.and have grown top dawg gear too.
> 
> GPS sucks.


Well, that’s a lot of beans I cannot and would not argue with your experience, or anyone else’s.

I have no dog in the fight, honestly, but I hate shitposting.

Top Dawg has a good rep, as far as I know. Did you find it to be badass or just ass?


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> It's safe to say after 1773 pages that GPS gear is mostly hype. Combined with pop up web site.
> 
> I grew 15 packs.and have grown top dawg gear too.
> 
> GPS sucks.


15 packs and you didn’t grow ANYTHING that was fire ?


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’m loving my Deputy. Had three phenos that all went about 70. Did get quite a few bannana on #2. But oddly there was no viable pollen from them. No seeds to be found anywhere. What’s the smoke like on these?


I get a straight up sativa buzz from both of mine, potent long lasting happy weed.
At the moment it is one of my favorite wake and bake smokes.
GH plant is a bit more flavorful and potent than my indoor one, lemony fuel and berry undertones.

The indoor had the same tones and buzz, just not as nice as the outdoor pheno


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

Found the stardawg to carry over too much in crosses. Longer flowering, fox tail in get and terps and taste carried over too. Some interesting pheno s for sure but no keepers. Not worth all the hype.

If it was GPS would have much higher rep and top notch breeders asking to collaborate. Outside of this thread.... Crickets.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Uppity was often used to describe slaves who considered themselves a little bit too human for their owners’ liking in the American south, and was used as such to refer to African Americans who were a bit too self-possessed for whitey all the way up to the civil rights movement of the 1960’s. It has racist connotations, to me, and there are articles out there that seem to agree with that.
> 
> I just learned that in recent years it has been used to describe Barack Obama, which is a racist dog-whistle, not an accident. Casual bigotry seems to continue no matter what else changes, it survives like a cockroach.


You know I love you, I am not picking on you specifically, well, yes I am, but good grief. What was gained by that post? CoB is a good cat. IMO, if that word upsets you, save your indignant rant for when/if he ever uses the term for something derogatory, rather than describing a buzz in his own terms. 



Michael Huntherz said:


> I hate shitposting.


That's very interesting.



slow drawl said:


> I get a straight up sativa buzz from both of mine,


Straight "up" is fine....seems to be in the safe space guidelines.


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Found the stardawg to carry over too much in crosses. Longer flowering, fox tail in get and terps and taste carried over too. Some interesting pheno s for sure but no keepers. Not worth all the hype.
> 
> If it was GPS would have much higher rep and top notch breeders asking to collaborate. Outside of this thread.... Crickets.


Well that sucks. I picked GPS more for the mothers than the Stardawg because I didn’t know any better. I hope the Stardawg doesn’t dominate the crosses I got. 6 weeks in and I’m just finding out about Cannarado, which is genetically, what I’m looking for. Most breeders today have the WIERDEST (at least to me) crosses out. Like sausage flavored crosses so on and so forth. I may buy some from radio and get it started.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I will find a reasonable finishing, upitty, trippy, mental stimulating and tasty Sativa or sativa leaning hybrid sooner or later. either that or just grab another itty bitty tent and just go for it with one of the more prominent sativas from Ace.


The Golden Nuggets I grew fit that description..very potent.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> It's safe to say after 1773 pages that GPS gear is mostly hype. Combined with pop up web site.
> 
> I grew 5 packs.and have grown top dawg gear too.
> 
> GPS sucks.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> I’m loving my Deputy. Had three phenos that all went about 70. Did get quite a few bannana on #2. But oddly there was no viable pollen from them. No seeds to be found anywhere. What’s the smoke like on these?


I grew this particular cut about 4 times.
I would say she is a good blend of Stardawg and Banner. She's got the chem stink and fuel mostly.
Smoke is thick and expansive,with hints of coffee. It definately gets better after a long cure.
Very much a daytime smoke in moderation. Partake too much and it's hard to get up and intense.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 20, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> Well that sucks. I picked GPS more for the mothers than the Stardawg because I didn’t know any better. I hope the Stardawg doesn’t dominate the crosses I got. 6 weeks in and I’m just finding out about Cannarado, which is genetically, what I’m looking for. Most breeders today have the WIERDEST (at least to me) crosses out. Like sausage flavored crosses so on and so forth. I may buy some from radio and get it started.


you talking about the goji x?


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Found the stardawg to carry over too much in crosses.


Just me, but I seem to have found the opposite. Cackleberry, jelly pie, chinook haze. All mom learners. Blizzard bush I’d say is a combo of the parents. I’d love to see pics of what you didn’t like. 15 packs and not one impressive femal seems suspect. Not that I don’t buy it. I mean shit happens.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 20, 2018)

Still have a pack of chinook haze for free. Shoot me a message with an addy.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 20, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Just me, but I seem to have found the opposite. Cackleberry, jelly pie, chinook haze. All mom learners. Blizzard bush I’d say is a combo of the parents. I’d love to see pics of what you didn’t like. 15 packs and not one impressive femal seems suspect. Not that I don’t buy it. I mean shit happens.


There's definitely some crosses that the mom generally shines or the stardawg doesn't differ too much from the mom that it's a good combination. 

Any of the skunky, gassy, putrid and OG crosses are basically guaranteed to be good. 

Have definitely seen plenty of people with fruity crosses find full packs leaned towards the mom. 

Dunno what 5 strains he grew but there's definitely wrong/riskier choices for finding a mom leaner or something that combines well with the male.


----------



## ChocoKush (Dec 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Still have a pack of cackleberry and chinook haze for free. Shoot me a message with what you'd like and an addy.



how many phenos of cackleberry is there if anyone knows?


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I grew this particular cut about 4 times.
> I would say she is a good blend of Stardawg and Banner. She's got the chem stink and fuel mostly.
> Smoke is thick and expansive,with hints of coffee. It definately gets better after a long cure.
> Very much a daytime smoke in moderation. Partake too much and it's hard to get up and intense.


Sounds about right. I’m going to run the Deputy phenos from clone again and see how it goes. The potency and fuel / skunk / rubber tire is there. The stone is excellent for me. If there are bananas again she goes but totally worth it to keep for Terp profile.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 20, 2018)

ChocoKush said:


> how many phenos of cackleberry is there if anyone knows?


Probably 174, it's a crazy polyhybrid. You'll find plants that lean either way or fit in the middle.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 20, 2018)

Is Stardawg bringing the gassy/rubber funk? I'm still new to the gps line, but assuming this in both my JP and blizzard bush (3 funky ass phenos total so far) is from the dad?


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> you talking about the goji x?


No no. We were talking about the Dreamcatcher X


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Probably 174, it's a crazy polyhybrid. You'll find plants that lean either way or fit in the middle.


My 2 phenos of cackleberry are very similar. I was hoping for more cherry diesel. They're pretty slight diesel but I'm guessing if I ran it 70 plus days it would have gotten darker. I'm on the fence about keeping them. Some friends have loved it some not so much. I feel there's good phenos to be had in a pack, but I'm looking for more D


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 20, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> No no. We were talking about the Dreamcatcher X


There is a "sausage" dreamcatcher? lol thats crazy.. who breeds it?


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> There is a "sausage" dreamcatcher? lol thats crazy.. who breeds it?


Misunderstood you. There’s a US breeder that DOES breed sausage flavored weed lol. I guess his male passes it on to the females he crosses it with. I can’t remember the breeders name but I stumbled across it thread diving around here. Probably a great breeder but I was just wondering who tf actually is hunting for that flavor profile.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know I love you, I am not picking on you specifically, well, yes I am, but good grief. What was gained by that post? CoB is a good cat. IMO, if that word upsets you, save your indignant rant for when/if he ever uses the term for something derogatory, rather than describing a buzz in his own terms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is a good dude. No argument there. What was gained? That depends on how it is taken. If someone, anyone, learned something then I feel like it was worth it.

I tried to be careful not to blame him for using it, it gets thrown around a lot in this game, and @CoB_nUt has been nothing but good and kind to me. I sincerely hope I didn’t bum him out, even a little.

I apologize that particular post felt like a shitpost to you, I will be more thoughtful about what I say and what I keep to my damn self.  Point taken, and perfectly valid, sorry for waving my feelings around, @Amos Otis 
I am not a safe space weirdo, I promise. Safety is impossible.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Is Stardawg bringing the gassy/rubber funk? I'm still new to the gps line, but assuming this in both my JP and blizzard bush (3 funky ass phenos total so far) is from the dad?


So far in my limited experience with GPS all of which I've posted here very recently I don't see a strong stardawg lean, of course I've never grown stardawg so i could be guessing. 
But my Jelly Pie is very gassy now from jarring a few weeks. Its delightfully stinky. I love getting the first smell off the top of a just opened jar, like when you drive by a fresh roadkill skunk and you almost turn around and drive by again for another whiff lol.
I only have one pheno that survived out of 6 seeds popped, I'll take the blame for the losses, fungus gnats did it. 
My Blizzard Bushes are also gassy, one pheno way more than the other, I posted her here last night if you scroll back a little, defoliated and ready for harvest in a few days.
Not all of what I've grown from GPS is gassy and I have a lot more packs to explore plus the other half packs of what I'm flowering now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 20, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> Misunderstood you. There’s a US breeder that DOES breed sausage flavored weed lol. I guess his male passes it on to the females he crosses it with. I can’t remember the breeders name but I stumbled across it thread diving around here. Probably a great breeder but I was just wondering who tf actually is hunting for that flavor profile.


I know the horticulture company does a "sausage berry".. its a goji x so Im sure the flavor/smell profile is all over. It is an odd description though


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 20, 2018)

I wonder if people are running full packs and making these observations of it leaning to the stardawg excessively. I feel like they're only popping a few seeds at a time.

I'm contemplating a 2 pack hunt of Lucky 7's to bx my Lucky charms with.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

Variety is about what I expected when I began using Greenpoint. I am using Greenpoint and a couple others to explore the Chem, OG Kush and Diesel side of the pool. I have however all I need of Stardawg Progeny. Have several I have not popped. Lots of potency along the way and a herm here and there too. Fine smells and taste mostly so a generally good experience. Photo and Fems scandals and Nugget caper were not expected nor much appreciated.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know the horticulture company does a "sausage berry".. its a goji x so Im sure the flavor/smell profile is all over. It is an odd description though


meatloaf, meatbreath, old breeder named clips did a bunch of stoney baloney crosses, that terp profile has been out there a minute, Im thinkin. I seen a chicken pot pie pheno on something yesterday on IG, i had to laugh, lol. Welcome to Terp City, baby, its all bout the diff terps.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

Aren't terps fun.
Aside from the perfume industry, the weed world is on top of aromas. 
Funny shit


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know the horticulture company does a "sausage berry".. its a goji x so Im sure the flavor/smell profile is all over. It is an odd description though


Horticulture company! That’s the name. I also realized I found them on IG. Not here like I said. They have the strangest crosses. They look like fire though, but I remember reading the descriptions of their crosses. I’m new to this side of the game so now I get to really see how much wild stuff is actually floating out there.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Hi, are you 12? How is 7th grade going this year? Have a good Holiday Break, Billy!
> 
> Just playing, but your post is legendary-tier goofy.
> 
> ...


Running 5 Dreamcatchers right now...only 1 with structure worth running again imo.


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Running 5 Dreamcatchers right now...only 1 with structure worth running again imo.


Anything to look for early that might tip me to a BD Pheno ? Did yours have purpling in the leaf stems in early veg/seedling phase ?


----------



## mrfreshy (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @mrfreshy where'd you source the cut? Gotta pic? Flowering preferably if you will.


I'll find a pic later. I gave the cut to Calyx Brothers, and he knocked it up with his shut-eye male. That's something you want to get a hold of.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BnH4HKsla7D/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=10kpitszxxhmj


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I keep seeing that word misused in our scene, and I am on a mission to stop it.
> 
> You know I love you, I am not picking on you specifically, this is for my personal mental health and the overall edification of the Cannabis community.
> 
> ...


Point taken, duly noted. eh. but I do want the sativa I am searching to have some of those qualities(non racial intent) I want it to be an arrogant, bumptious,pretentious, and a conceited fancy pants in effects.
Much love @Michael Huntherz.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You know I love you, I am not picking on you specifically, well, yes I am, but good grief. What was gained by that post? CoB is a good cat. IMO, if that word upsets you, save your indignant rant for when/if he ever uses the term for something derogatory, rather than describing a buzz in his own terms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Amos. I'm fond of a few of you cats here as well. I know Mike wasn't targeting me specifically, I just opened the door for him to drop a lil knowledge to the unawares. Mike is a stickler for dialect and proper term usage. He's probably the only
one that saw it being used out of context and to that I apologize, but not for use of the word as I deemed necessary in my description. Peace love and hairgrease peeps!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

mrfreshy said:


> I'll find a pic later. I gave the cut to Calyx Brothers, and he knocked it up with his shut-eye male. That's something you want to get a hold of.
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BnH4HKsla7D/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet&igshid=10kpitszxxhmj



I am after Grape Pie. Hoping to find some GP leaners in my packs. If I don't find it in my pack(8-9 beans left) I'll humbly bow out and check my cackleberry pack for a cherry diesal leaner. I have some Goofy Grape (chucker's) that I'll hunt the grape down thru. I've heard a lot of good things in that strain. Grape terps to die for. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Golden Nuggets I grew fit that description..very potent.


Word? I never gave the golden nuggs a second look. Well damn!


----------



## TreLo (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Golden Nugget
> Smells deliciously sweet, just like the Goat or better. Wish she filled out a little more but she gets more runs for evaluation.
> View attachment 4252081


How long do you veg your plants? I’ve noticed you keep them all short


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Dec 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know the horticulture company does a "sausage berry".. its a goji x so Im sure the flavor/smell profile is all over. It is an odd description though


Love me some blueberry saucages on the weekends


----------



## TreLo (Dec 20, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Love me some blueberry saucages on the weekends


Blueberry sausages??? Lol


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Word? I never gave the golden nuggs a second look. Well damn!


I should mention as well the FMF is pretty badass too. Got 4 fems outta 6 seeds and picked the 2 strongest, then killed one. The only one I've grown is strong, clear headed and very long lasting. Smells and tastes of sweet licorice and some other pleasant funk?


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 20, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Love me some blueberry saucages on the weekends


I knew I would find one of you eventually lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I should mention as well the FMF is pretty badass too. Got 4 fems outta 6 seeds and picked the 2 strongest, then killed one. The only one I've grown is strong, clear headed and very long lasting. Smells and tastes of sweet licorice and some other pleasant funk?


Unfortunately, I'm done purchasing from GPS. My principles,conscience,pride and common sense won't allow a chance at getting  again. Plus I still have/had nuggets being held as political prisoners. 
I have all the gps packs I'll ever need. JP, Cackleberry, Ghost Town, Sundance Kid, and Pebble pusher. Also still have a few packs of S1's lol.
Doc holiday was another I was interested in during my JP hunt.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Haven't seen any ghost town runs or pics...eh, @el kapitan, you are my go to. Have you run this one? Anyone else? Got pics?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

TreLo said:


> How long do you veg your plants? I’ve noticed you keep them all short


In a perfect world I would veg about 3 weeks. But rarely does everything line up timing wise, I'm trying hard to be more diligent. A lot of it is on space available basis. 
But ultimately I try to have them topped once at least and be about 12 - 18 inches off the top of medium. I'm in 2 gallon pots and run 16 per light / 4 x 4 tray


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Haven't seen any ghost town runs or pics...eh, @el kapitan, you are my go to. Have you run this one? Anyone else? Got pics?


No I've been wanting it though. Waiting patiently for auction. I have my own ghost already plus a volunteer second gen that I'm working with. 
If its appropriate I'll post a pic of her cuz shes lovely, but not GPS's...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I am after Grape Pie. Hoping to find some GP leaners in my packs. If I don't find it in my pack(8-9 beans left) I'll humbly bow out and check my cackleberry pack for a cherry diesal leaner. I have some Goody Grape (chucker's) that I'll hunt the grape down thru. I've heard a lot of good things in that strain. Grape terps to die for. Thanks for the recommendation.


You could always grab Sundae driver or Lava cake clone off pmp on strainly or grape pie clone off east to west on IG. just a thought


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

oh firstclassgenetics has grape pie as well and he is legit.. prices may be a bit higher tho


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you. Strainly is a no go for me. What is pmp? I'll def check out east to west on ig for tgat Gp clone. My only concerns are clone health and being confident it is the Gp clone, is there any recourse on Ig if it isn't, outside of just commenting on their page? I've never copped a clone from anyone thru the mail. I have serious trust issues.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> oh firstclassgenetics has grape pie as well and he is legit.. prices may be a bit higher tho


Thank you.
I probably should've just sought out the GP itself as opposed to trying to get it in a roundabout fashion thru pheno hunting. Kinda takes the fun outta it tho. GPS deals were hard to beat at the time too.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> No I've been wanting it though. Waiting patiently for auction. I have my own ghost already plus a volunteer second gen that I'm working with.
> If its appropriate I'll post a pic of her cuz shes lovely, but not GPS's...


Cool 'preciatecha.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

PMPclones on IG and strainly. Haven't used them but their clones look healthy and clean on IG


----------



## hillbill (Dec 20, 2018)

My average total cost including shipping about $24. I'm pret5y happy with that.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

Jelly pie while having good reviews and reports, I wouldn't consider to be a good way of getting grape pie. Sounds like yoyou're trying to lock down the grape terps. Do what I did.

Archive seeds candied grapes

Or non grape pie cross.... Norstar genetics vintners moonshine.

Red-eyed genetics arctic grape

Subcools querkle even deserves a mention. I had a cut for years. Me likey grape terps. Jelly pie is what led me to GPS. Jp is more gassy funky weird grape. I look for Indica knock ur ass out grape. I especially like indicas for the shorter flowering time and bushier shrub type growth. Querkle was like 45 day flower for me. Loved it.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Cool 'preciatecha.



Sorry guys not a GPS ...but my ghost s1. It's a killer. I do want to explore the ghost town though. 
Just wanted to share this for cob


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

Now back to GU seeds

I have said it plenty of times but will say it again. If you want something thats not stardawg dominate grab his Cowboy Cookies. Out of the 5 girls 1 was stardawg sided the others were all GMO with that cookie bud structure.

This shit reeks. My son smoked some in the backyard, on the underdeck patio then came inside. I left for work 45 mins/1hr later and all I could smell in the front yard was that chem d/cookie funk.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Now back to GU seeds
> 
> I have said it plenty of times but will say it again. If you want something thats not stardawg dominate grab his Cowboy Cookies. Out of the 5 girls 1 was stardawg sided the others were all GMO with that cookie bud structure.
> 
> This shit reeks. My son smoked some in the backyard, on the underdeck patio then came inside. I left for work 45 mins/1hr later and all I could smell in the front yard was that chem d/cookie funk.


Yes yes yes. Thank you. 
My cowboy cookies is on deck, I'm searching for that gmo .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Yes yes yes. Thank you.
> My cowboy cookies is on deck, I'm searching for that gmo .


Yeah, I'm thinkin' cowboy cookies and bounty hunter are on deck for the next round.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> He is a good dude. No argument there. What was gained? That depends on how it is taken. If someone, anyone, learned something then I feel like it was worth it.
> 
> I tried to be careful not to blame him for using it, it gets thrown around a lot in this game, and @CoB_nUt has been nothing but good and kind to me. I sincerely hope I didn’t bum him out, even a little.
> 
> ...


That was very well put. Sounds like maybe you have been smoking Estrogen OG. 

Just kidding!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Jelly pie while having good reviews and reports, I wouldn't consider to be a good way of getting grape pie. Sounds like yoyou're trying to lock down the grape terps. Do what I did.
> 
> Archive seeds candied grapes
> 
> ...


Thank you V.Elvis. Appreciate it.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That was very well put. Sounds like maybe you have been smoking Estrogen OG.
> 
> Just kidding!


That's the newest strain now. 
You coined it.
Estrogen O.G.
For the inner bitch you can't deny.
Get it now.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 20, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> Anything to look for early that might tip me to a BD Pheno ? Did yours have purpling in the leaf stems in early veg/seedling phase ?


First run with these and they are still in veg so they aren't far enough to say they lean one way or another. 2 have stretched like crazy which I'm guessing are males. 2 others are kinda lanky/wispy but not as streched. All 4 of these have been temperamental with feeding and minimal to no side branching. The 5th one has taken everything I've thrown at it and is bushing out nicely. All have shown purple stems with thin sati leaves. 5 is the winner of this part of the pack even if it turns out male, which I don't think it will.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> That's the newest strain now.
> You coined it.
> Estrogen O.G.
> For the inner bitch you can't deny.
> Get it now.


No hermies allowed.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 20, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Is Stardawg bringing the gassy/rubber funk? I'm still new to the gps line, but assuming this in both my JP and blizzard bush (3 funky ass phenos total so far) is from the dad?


Yes, it is, but on a positive note Stardawg also brings a punch of potency to the party.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Yes, it is, but on a positive note Stardawg also brings a punch of potency to the party.


And frost.


----------



## Nyne (Dec 20, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> of the current GPS offerings which strain would folks consider the most potent ? I mean take a couple drags and start drooling type .


4 Strength --Butch cassidy , Cookies and chem (tha short stocky all green pheno)is tha one 2 look out 4 & Sundance kid, 4 Flavour-- 1st Doc Holiday, & jelly pie
A good strain 4 Str8 power is #DutchKush frum paradice Seeds its Deadly Strong !


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 20, 2018)

Maverick #1 

Smells of berries and chem 

71 days of flower

Looks like its gonna go 75-77 , amber just starting to show up slowly 


    


Magoo


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That was very well put. Sounds like maybe you have been smoking Estrogen OG.
> 
> Just kidding!


I earned that, lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Point taken, duly noted. eh. but I do want the sativa I am searching to have some of those qualities(non racial intent) I want it to be an arrogant, bumptious,pretentious, and a conceited fancy pants in effects.
> Much love @Michael Huntherz.


Bumptious is a stinkin’ great word, new to me today. Thank you for your gracious understanding, I was being a bit of a cock.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Maverick #1
> 
> Smells of berries and chem
> 
> ...


Nicely done Magoo. Love it when peeps let their gals fully ripen.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 20, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Bumptious is a stinkin’ great word, new to me today. Thank you for your gracious understanding, I was being a bit of a cock.


All good Bromie. My skin doesn't sheer easily.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2018)

The use of bumptious totally made me think of this scene in Idiocracy. 

Where they fuck dude up because he speaks well, lol.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Maverick #1
> 
> Smells of berries and chem
> 
> ...


Lovely
Great work


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Yes yes yes. Thank you.
> My cowboy cookies is on deck, I'm searching for that gmo .


Oh you are going to love her..


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Only cackleberry and Chinook haze remaining.


Bobby z took a great photo that helped sell a ton of cackleberry unfortunately haven’t seen another one like it since


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Bobby z took a great photo that helped sell a ton of cackleberry unfortunately haven’t seen another one like it since


that's exactly the pic that made me fall for the hype. every single pic i've seen since of any of the strains are stardawg leaners look's wise.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> that's exactly the pic that made me fall for the hype. every single pic i've seen since of any of the strains are stardawg leaners look's wise.


But did you run any of it


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> But did you run any of it


yes, 1 of 6 females had cherry smell. rest were all funky armpit smelling, airy wispy foxtailed buds. one did smell like cherry cough drops but it did not shine through in cure at all. no transfer to flavor of smoke. took like 72 days...


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 20, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> yes, 1 of 6 females had cherry smell. rest were all funky armpit smelling, airy wispy foxtailed buds. one did smell like cherry cough drops but it did not shine through in cure at all. no transfer to flavor of smoke. took like 72 days...


I never even bought the cackle not big on the cherry tastes any of them really. Out of the gps I’ve run I gotta say my one Texas butter was my favorite


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Bobby z took a great photo that helped sell a ton of cackleberry unfortunately haven’t seen another one like it since


Its his photo they use on the website too.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 20, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Dream Catcher.
> Getting some blueberries out of her, fresh pie like. Delicious. A certain glistening to her in person. Little purple hues. Just barely starting to foxtail. I like erView attachment 4252127 View attachment 4252128


Kapitan, every one of your plants is absolutely gorgeous!!! Excellent job, I'm impressed! Thanks for sharing


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 20, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I will find a reasonable finishing, upitty, trippy, mental stimulating and tasty Sativa or sativa leaning hybrid sooner or later. either that or just grab another itty bitty tent and just go for it with one of the more prominent sativas from Ace.


I've been looking at Sage from TH Seeds. Very tempting, but I can imagine that when week 11 rolls around, I might be thinking differently. I think it says eight or nine weeks on their site. Not really going to trust that though


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I get a straight up sativa buzz from both of mine, potent long lasting happy weed.
> At the moment it is one of my favorite wake and bake smokes.


Me too. All three phenos I have are all just slightly different and awesome. I really like #2. Lime and lemon and fuel. High has a racy and energetic sort of want to do a bunch of stuff type buzz. But then just eat a bowl of Cinnamon Toast Crunch instead and listen to music = stuff done. Lotsa variation but cool in their own way.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

@AmericanGrower508 
Wow looks amazing and rock hard, I can imagine the smell, ok I'm gonna sprout em this weekend.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 20, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Kapitan, every one of your plants is absolutely gorgeous!!! Excellent job, I'm impressed! Thanks for sharing


Thank you very much I'm just as stoked to share. The last 2 runs of mine have turned my ship around. I'd been struggling with bugs and a little pm and my old genetics. I slimmed some down, tried to be consistent with my ipm and sprouted stronger new strains. Also got the drip going again instead of hand watering.
I was in a rut. Still pulling out of it and these plants have given me refreshed enthusiasm so I'm grateful for that.
I know I'm not alone, the ups n downs of gardening sometimes hit hard.
Thanks for your appreciation


----------



## tman42 (Dec 20, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 71, chop day.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 20, 2018)

GPS Bounty Hunter day 64, chop day.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 21, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Thank you very much I'm just as stoked to share. The last 2 runs of mine have turned my ship around. I'd been struggling with bugs and a little pm and my old genetics. I slimmed some down, tried to be consistent with my ipm and sprouted stronger new strains. Also got the drip going again instead of hand watering.
> I was in a rut. Still pulling out of it and these plants have given me refreshed enthusiasm so I'm grateful for that.
> I know I'm not alone, the ups n downs of gardening sometimes hit hard.
> Thanks for your appreciation


I can relate, I am in the rut right now. Last grow one of the deputies threw nuts and I did not catch it and seeded everything. The grow before that I used an out of date additive and it killed a number of plants. Hopefully the next run I can change things


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

tman42 said:


> GPS Bounty Hunter day 64, chop day.
> View attachment 4252638 View attachment 4252639


Oh shit yeah. That's in my next pop line up. Looks great, with color.
What are the smells like?
Did she stack up well?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> I can relate, I am in the rut right now. Last grow one of the deputies threw nuts and I did not catch it and seeded everything. The grow before that I used an out of date additive and it killed a number of plants. Hopefully the next run I can change things


Keep at it, I know how discouraged we growers can get when it's one thing after the next. Especially considering the time investment and potential rent and electricity bills to pay no matter what. 
Here's to the new year, killin it from day one.
Good luck my friend and conquer


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 21, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I've been looking at Sage from TH Seeds. Very tempting, but I can imagine that when week 11 rolls around, I might be thinking differently. I think it says eight or nine weeks on their site. Not really going to trust that though


Just ran sage for the second time, this time was reg beans , four females, last time was 5 feminized beans, haven’t found anything worth keeping. Amazing yields on some, good old school smoke but it doesn’t compare to anything from the past ten years. I have some harvest pics of them on the thread “ new harvest pics by miscellaneous breeders”

All took at least 70 days minimum


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 21, 2018)

mistermagoo said:


> Just ran sage for the second time, this time was reg beans , four females, last time was 5 feminized beans, haven’t found anything worth keeping. Amazing yields on some, good old school smoke but it doesn’t compare to anything from the past ten years. I have some harvest pics of them on the thread “ new harvest pics by miscellaneous breeders”
> 
> All took at least 70 days minimum


Thank you! You probably just saved me a lot of trouble and disappointment. I'm definitely not going to run it now. Have you run anything else by TH Seeds? I had my eye on some others, but now I'm definitely going to investigate first.


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 21, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Thank you! You probably just saved me a lot of trouble and disappointment. I'm definitely not going to run it now. Have you run anything else by TH Seeds? I had my eye on some others, but now I'm definitely going to investigate first.


That’s all I’ve ran


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

durbanblue said:


> I can relate, I am in the rut right now. Last grow one of the deputies threw nuts and I did not catch it and seeded everything. The grow before that I used an out of date additive and it killed a number of plants. Hopefully the next run I can change things


I recently had fungus gnats eat a couple packs worth of seedlings and clones.. discouraging as hell to say the least. One day there were none, next day everything was damping off etc. I literally wanted to shut shit down. Instead it was just a reason to pop more beans and be thankful for another day


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I recently had fungus gnats eat a couple packs worth of seedlings and clones.. discouraging as hell to say the least. One day there were none, next day everything was damping off etc. I literally wanted to shut shit down. Instead it was just a reason to pop more beans and be thankful for another day


Fungus gnats are vicious like that. Sheesh lol. I’ve seen literally one or two here and there like the first day after I water every now and then. Then they go away once my soil dries out. Never more than 1 or 2. I figured it was because I was initially overwatering because they never take hold and go away once the soil dries up.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I recently had fungus gnats eat a couple packs worth of seedlings and clones.. discouraging as hell to say the least. One day there were none, next day everything was damping off etc. I literally wanted to shut shit down. Instead it was just a reason to pop more beans and be thankful for another day


GNATROL......period.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> Fungus gnats are vicious like that. Sheesh lol. I’ve seen literally one or two here and there like the first day after I water every now and then. Then they go away once my soil dries out. Never more than 1 or 2. I figured it was because I was initially overwatering because they never take hold and go away once the soil dries up.


Im in coco and was messing around with daily waterings.. I was getting good results but not worth the gnats thats 4 sure


----------



## Jnrx71 (Dec 21, 2018)

Blizzard Bush  Copper Chem Clones
 
 
cheers from the ozarks!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Blizzard BushView attachment 4252763 View attachment 4252764 Copper Chem Clones
> View attachment 4252769
> View attachment 4252771
> cheers from the ozarks!


Pretty! How many days? Still lots of white pistils.
Myone Blizzard Bush is a bit of a runt that seems more of the Indica Persuasion. Same colors. Pretty foul today but can’t ID.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Blizzard BushView attachment 4252763 View attachment 4252764 Copper Chem Clones
> View attachment 4252769
> View attachment 4252771
> cheers from the ozarks!


What part of the Ozarks? 
I occasionally travel to Springfield, MO for cashew chicken.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Blizzard BushView attachment 4252763 View attachment 4252764 Copper Chem Clones
> View attachment 4252769
> View attachment 4252771
> cheers from the ozarks!


Blizzard looks great, how many days did she go in flower?
What kinda smells?
Cute coppers. Did the literally root in the flower room? Like zero growth straight to bud. My coppers stretch good, I was gonna flip next ones earlier but maybe not that early. 
What other GPS are you or have you run?
Ozarks fuck yeah. I spent some childhood years in Kansas


----------



## tman42 (Dec 21, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Oh shit yeah. That's in my next pop line up. Looks great, with color.
> What are the smells like?
> Did she stack up well?


Thank you very much. The smells while flowering were like a musky body odor and smoking on a nug right now (last run) i ask my wife what she smells and she says it's an earthy/coffee smell. They did stack up very well for this pheno and were really dense but i did have one pheno that stretched for ever and gave me airy buds not dense at all. I will definitely run it a third time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> I've been looking at Sage from TH Seeds. Very tempting, but I can imagine that when week 11 rolls around, I might be thinking differently. I think it says eight or nine weeks on their site. Not really going to trust that though


I looked at that too once..Decided against after further reasearch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

tman42 said:


> GPS Bounty Hunter day 71, chop day.
> View attachment 4252631 View attachment 4252632


Beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Blizzard BushView attachment 4252763 View attachment 4252764 Copper Chem Clones
> View attachment 4252769
> View attachment 4252771
> cheers from the ozarks!


how 'done' were the trichs on this plant?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

looks seeded and still a a week or two out.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

looks couple weeks out to me. nice swelled calyx's though


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

is Gu still selling cbd oil? Wonder what he thinks of the new farm bill law they passed, that now the fda is the regulatory authority of all things cannabis infused? The text is in the legal section. Gonna have to have case studies and verified claims of its worth to get to let the fda let ya sell it. Now you see why the epidiolex was pushed thru and approved, the gov't cbd med.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2018)

About 30 really nice packs of MACdawg.

I'm going to list 3 of them on the auction right now. No reserve
https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> About 30 really nice packs of MACdawg.
> 
> I'm going to list 3 of them on the auction right now. No reserve
> https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


$500 starting price DAMN SON!!! Those seeds might be bad too. No fucks given I see.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

and when he says 30 packs he really means alot more. gotta create that suspense and high demand


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and when he says 30 packs he really means alot more. gotta create that suspense and high demand


No its becuase the mac1 cut sucks at producing seeds and the offspring are usually all mutants or suck. Many other breeders have verified this. Also, that price is highway robbery.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2018)

All the good seed from the harvest


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> All the good seed from the harvest


... I'll give you $20 for the not as good ones??


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> $500 starting price DAMN SON!!! Those seeds might be bad too. No fucks given I see.





Thegermling said:


> that price is highway robbery.


Proberly.....I can't wait to see who gets a 10 pack "out the door". 

Per site description: 
" One pack of the last Macseeds sold at auction for $17,000 and cuts of Starfighter were at one time sold for $5,000 to highlight the value given to this cultivar. "


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2018)

Each seed will have a laser canna verify inscription to verify authenticity.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> ... I'll give you $20 for the not as good ones??


You’d still be getting ripped off. 

Wow @Gu~. You’re truly a piece of shit.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 21, 2018)

Gu~ said:


>


That's some bull. 

How much?
[ for the bull. ]
[ the figurine ]


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 21, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> That's some bull.
> 
> How much?


Gift from a family member from a trip to Barcelona. It's an Antoni Gaudi style Bull.
Where the term "gaudy" (tastelessly ornate or showy) came from. I thought symbolism wouldn't be lost on most of you.
=P


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Are they listed @$500 a pack? I refuse to go the site. Lol if so. I wonder how many members are secretly gonna buy some.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Are they listed @$500 a pack? I refuse to go the site. Lol if so. I wonder how many members are secretly gonna buy some.


295 now


----------



## klx (Dec 21, 2018)

Funny


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

caps beans at neptune are only 200 presale.. Orange cookies x MAC and Banana Mac. Notice he uses the MAC 15 male, I believe. All of Caps beans he give out at the emerald cup had the mac male. Might mean something


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 21, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> Fungus gnats are vicious like that. Sheesh lol. I’ve seen literally one or two here and there like the first day after I water every now and then. Then they go away once my soil dries out. Never more than 1 or 2. I figured it was because I was initially overwatering because they never take hold and go away once the soil dries up.


Try mosquito drunks in your rez, kills the gnats and larvae for cheap.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2018)

So what is so special about the MAC...?
This shit has me lost the past yr or so...


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 21, 2018)

$500 a pack lol. I wonder much it’s going to cost 6 months or year later once the genetics get circulated. Ain’t mad at it though. Somebody will buy it!


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> So what is so special about the MAC...?
> This shit has me lost the past yr or so...


Hard as fuck nugs and frosty as a mother. Its lived up to the hype.


----------



## AllThingsGreen (Dec 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Hard as fuck nugs and frosty as a mother. Its lived up to the hype.


What’s the flavor like ?


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> What’s the flavor like ?


& high/stone?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> So what is so special about the MAC...?
> This shit has me lost the past yr or so...


one of those hybrids that if you read the smoke reports, its the cat's meow, cerebral, then, knockout, etc. Happy, giggly, for hours, easy letdown to a relaxed state is what they claim. Most seemed to want more once they try it. Light earthy taste, musky pine


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 21, 2018)

AllThingsGreen said:


> What’s the flavor like ?


I havent tried it myself but I got the cut in veg right now


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 295 now


@ the price.


----------



## genuity (Dec 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I havent tried it myself but I got the cut in veg right now
> View attachment 4252918


I'll be watching & listening ..

Love his og biowar stuff.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

@Thegermling what kinda smart pot(brand) is that?


----------



## Jnrx71 (Dec 21, 2018)

Thanks for the responses to my post. I am having trouble with quotes right now and am super ripped after a brutal day. The blizzard bush in the pix has been in flower 70 plus days and like all the stardog crosses I have grown throws white pistils to the end it did have some amber pistils maybe 20%. The copper chems were flowered from rooted clones 14 days from cutting. The seeded look is from swollen calyxes. Just smoked a barely dried uncured joint and it blitzed 3 hardcore (jaded) smokers. 
I usually grow in my greenhouse but cold snaps forced me to cover the mattress in my spare room with vizqueen and move inside the end of October. This is my 6th harvest since april and have been on my greenpoint varieties since August so all I can say is everything smells chemmy even us I swear it comes through our pores.
I live between Branson and Fayetteville way back in the hills kind of where the three states come together so yeah I know Springfield Mo, I am not a fan of the place but still end up going there occasionally. Anyhow thanks for the responses.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Thegermling what kinda smart pot(brand) is that?


Theyre called radical bags and theyre sold at garden gear supply. Theyre made of pvc mesh. You can custom order them with velcro on the sides (for transplant) or handles (one gals dont come with handles option like in the pic). They reduce algea growth unlike ordinary fabric bags but in the pic you can see some slightly. They are so good with coco. Fast ass growth. The one gals dry out with coco fast so setup some kind of auto watering system.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Doesn't appear that Mac1 gal dropped *Alot* of "good" beans. How many had to be tossed, aside from the ones that didn't make it through the sifter? If it were a whole plant, that sucks. I get that many off one branch. She doesn't like to put out eh?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Theyre called radical bags and theyre sold at garden gear supply. Theyre made of pvc mesh. You can custom order them with velcro on the sides (for transplant) or handles (one gals dont come with handles option like in the pic). They reduce algea growth unlike ordinary fabric bags but in the pic you can see some slightly. They are so good with coco. Fast ass growth. The one gals dry out with coco fast so setup some kind of auto watering system.


I'm diggin' 'em. The velcro option is nice, my smart pots are a bitch to transplant from.They are 5 years old and the seams are becoming unthreaded. Thanks for the info. Gonna have a look.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Thanks for the responses to my post. I am having trouble with quotes right now and am super ripped after a brutal day. The blizzard bush in the pix has been in flower 70 plus days and like all the stardog crosses I have grown throws white pistils to the end it did have some amber pistils maybe 20%. The copper chems were flowered from rooted clones 14 days from cutting. The seeded look is from swollen calyxes. Just smoked a barely dried uncured joint and it blitzed 3 hardcore (jaded) smokers.
> I usually grow in my greenhouse but cold snaps forced me to cover the mattress in my spare room with vizqueen and move inside the end of October. This is my 6th harvest since april and have been on my greenpoint varieties since August so all I can say is everything smells chemmy even us I swear it comes through our pores.
> I live between Branson and Fayetteville way back in the hills kind of where the three states come together so yeah I know Springfield Mo, I am not a fan of the place but still end up going there occasionally. Anyhow thanks for the responses.


Springfield is a nice place to visit, but there's a LOT of property crime. 
Root cause = meth and heroin


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Thanks for the responses to my post. I am having trouble with quotes right now and am super ripped after a brutal day. The blizzard bush in the pix has been in flower 70 plus days and like all the stardog crosses I have grown throws white pistils to the end it did have some amber pistils maybe 20%. The copper chems were flowered from rooted clones 14 days from cutting. The seeded look is from swollen calyxes. Just smoked a barely dried uncured joint and it blitzed 3 hardcore (jaded) smokers.
> I usually grow in my greenhouse but cold snaps forced me to cover the mattress in my spare room with vizqueen and move inside the end of October. This is my 6th harvest since april and have been on my greenpoint varieties since August so all I can say is everything smells chemmy even us I swear it comes through our pores.
> I live between Branson and Fayetteville way back in the hills kind of where the three states come together so yeah I know Springfield Mo, I am not a single calfan of the place but still end up going there occasionally. Anyhow thanks for the responses.


Ah, my bad on the seeded look comment. Was referring to that calyx under the leaf petiole. I just shucked a bunch of those single calyxs from an experimental pollination.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Doesn't appear that Mac1 gal dropped *Alot* of "good" beans. How many had to be tossed, aside from the ones that didn't make it through the sifter? If it were a whole plant, that sucks. I get that many off one branch. She doesn't like to put out eh?


Since the beginning this has been the word with the MAC1. It’s notoriously bad for producing seed. 

But even more troubling for whoever buys these shit packs, there’s even further problems with it. The seeds have low germination rates, and of those that germinate, most are runts or severe mutants. Multiple people have experienced it first hand. I’ve never seen a decent MAC1 cross. Of those that have popped tons of beans, people have found good plants. Cap’s Dinosaur Food is from a MAC1 cross. But he had to pop tons of seeds and sift through a bunch of shit to find it. 

The MAC1 cut is everywhere at this point. Cap gave it away to a lot of people, and it’s spread everywhere. I mean, Gu doesn’t exactly get his hands on the new new and he has it. He barely got Gelato 33 and Wedding Cake a few months ago. Despite its prevalence and popularity, I haven’t seen a single good cross of MAC1. 

Exotic Genetix just “released” a MAC1 cross at Emerald Cup. There were ten packs and they were raffled off for a penny. The raffle tickets only cost a penny cuz you can’t give away cannabis products legally. That’s the way a MAC1 cross should be treated. You *might* get lucky and find something good in it. More than likely it’ll be a waste of time, so charging anyone for seeds is bullshit. 

Gu must really be hurting. He’s inadvertently crashed the value of his seeds with his reverse auctions and reliance on a single male. People have gotten sick of his stuff and shoddy business practices. He’s resorting to doing anything he can to generate any interest in his seeds.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I recently had fungus gnats eat a couple packs worth of seedlings and clones.. discouraging as hell to say the least. One day there were none, next day everything was damping off etc. I literally wanted to shut shit down. Instead it was just a reason to pop more beans and be thankful for another day


Place them in tray and bottom feed. no more gnats or damp off


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Springfield is a nice place to visit, but there's a LOT of property crime.
> Root cause = meth and heroin


and gangsters. For some reason, the boys out of the cities have come to Spfd to set up shop. And the surrounding rural areas.


----------



## main cola (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Blizzard BushView attachment 4252763 View attachment 4252764 Copper Chem Clones
> View attachment 4252769
> View attachment 4252771
> cheers from the ozarks!


Nice job..Did the Blizzard Bush throw bananas on you late in flower? Looks like is some on the top?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Since the beginning this has been the word with the MAC1. It’s notoriously bad for producing seed.
> 
> But even more troubling for whoever buys these shit packs, there’s even further problems with it. The seeds have low germination rates, and of those that germinate, most are runts or severe mutants. Multiple people have experienced it first hand. I’ve never seen a decent MAC1 cross. Of those that have popped tons of beans, people have found good plants. Cap’s Dinosaur Food is from a MAC1 cross. But he had to pop tons of seeds and sift through a bunch of shit to find it.
> 
> ...


Exotic's seeds aren't MAC1 per say. They are f2's of a MAC1 cross


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Since the beginning this has been the word with the MAC1. It’s notoriously bad for producing seed.
> 
> But even more troubling for whoever buys these shit packs, there’s even further problems with it. The seeds have low germination rates, and of those that germinate, most are runts or severe mutants. Multiple people have experienced it first hand. I’ve never seen a decent MAC1 cross. Of those that have popped tons of beans, people have found good plants. Cap’s Dinosaur Food is from a MAC1 cross. But he had to pop tons of seeds and sift through a bunch of shit to find it.
> 
> ...


I'd prolly try some of Cap's beans to see. I have a pack of Mac f2's, Jabberwocky x MAC, Spec Ops x Mac and Mac x Alien Apple Warp. Last one being the one used as the mom, will prolly try that one next. Just to see. for sure


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

Jnrx71 said:


> Thanks for the responses to my post. I am having trouble with quotes right now and am super ripped after a brutal day. The blizzard bush in the pix has been in flower 70 plus days and like all the stardog crosses I have grown throws white pistils to the end it did have some amber pistils maybe 20%. The copper chems were flowered from rooted clones 14 days from cutting. The seeded look is from swollen calyxes. Just smoked a barely dried uncured joint and it blitzed 3 hardcore (jaded) smokers.
> I usually grow in my greenhouse but cold snaps forced me to cover the mattress in my spare room with vizqueen and move inside the end of October. This is my 6th harvest since april and have been on my greenpoint varieties since August so all I can say is everything smells chemmy even us I swear it comes through our pores.
> I live between Branson and Fayetteville way back in the hills kind of where the three states come together so yeah I know Springfield Mo, I am not a fan of the place but still end up going there occasionally. Anyhow thanks for the responses.


Not sure which side of the line you are on, but Berryville is where the dispensary is gonna be closest to you on AR side, and Sarcoxie is gonna have a dispensary on MO side, which is a bit aways from ya, but not too far. You are also close to a main mmj dr on the MO side in Cassville. You right in the mix of things, pardna. Keep rockin.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I'd prolly try some of Cap's beans to see. I have a pack of Mac f2's, Jabberwocky x MAC, Spec Ops x Mac and Mac x Alien Apple Warp. Last one being the one used as the mom, will prolly try that one next. Just to see. for sure


Who made the Spec Ops x MAC I need to check them out because it sounds sic.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Since the beginning this has been the word with the MAC1. It’s notoriously bad for producing seed.
> 
> But even more troubling for whoever buys these shit packs, there’s even further problems with it. The seeds have low germination rates, and of those that germinate, most are runts or severe mutants. Multiple people have experienced it first hand. I’ve never seen a decent MAC1 cross. Of those that have popped tons of beans, people have found good plants. Cap’s Dinosaur Food is from a MAC1 cross. But he had to pop tons of seeds and sift through a bunch of shit to find it.
> 
> ...


Yep, he even said it himself....having issues with the bean making from the mac1, which pushed his date back some. <paraphrased


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Who made the Spec Ops x MAC I need to check them out because it sounds sic.


can't pm ya. You'll have to hollar at me


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> can't pm ya. You'll have to hollar at me


i did ..just followed you maybe you can see it now


----------



## Jnrx71 (Dec 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> Blizzard Bush


no nanners really dont know what it is likely veg matter fro another plant i have not had intersex issues with any gp strains


Bodyne said:


> Not


yeah all three of these states have went from zero to 100 pretty quick. Think ill just sit back and watch for a minute.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yep, he even said it himself....having issues with the bean making from the mac1, which pushed his date back some. <paraphrased


Yup. People have been skeptical of Cap’s claims when it comes to the MAC1. But at this point, Gu has seen first hand the shitty seed production, which just supports what Cap has been saying. He’s just taking advantage of buyer ignorance, which is kinda his whole business model. Make people think they’re getting a deal, when in reality nobody should be paying over $20 a pack.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yup. People have been skeptical of Cap’s claims when it comes to the MAC1. But at this point, Gu has seen first hand the shitty seed production, which just supports what Cap has been saying. He’s just taking advantage of buyer ignorance, which is kinda his whole business model. Make people think they’re getting a deal, when in reality nobody should be paying over $20 a pack.


all his packs he handed out at the cup was Mac as the dad, except for granny mac. He has some good crosses now with it, imho. As the daddy.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

genuity said:


> So what is so special about the MAC...?
> This shit has me lost the past yr or so...


It's not it sucks. I even wrote it on caps ig that it was terrible in veg and super picky and he liked my post lol. Seems like the roots on it hate being in rdwc.the flowering and flavor on it is out of this world, and the only reason people put up with it.
Gu posted his pic a few weeks back and it is definitely her. I'll have s1s in a few weeks to give away for free for testing. A stardawg cross of it is gonna be all over the place when it looks and feels nothing like stardawg whatsoever.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

buahahahaha censored


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 21, 2018)

I don’t understand the hate for him trying to give his customers some highly sought after genetics with the Mac dawg if you have reservations about it than wait till some people grow it out and make your decision then all the hating gets old. I was enjoying the thread with people getting back to positing pictures of grows instead a bitching and hating


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I don’t understand the hate for him trying to give his customers some highly sought after genetics with the Mac dawg if you have reservations about it than wait till some people grow it out and make your decision then all the hating gets old. I was enjoying the thread with people getting back to positing pictures of grows instead a bitching and hating


Who's hating? Only issue I saw was the reverse auction starting at $500.. last time I seen that was... ohhhh.. the last packs of the lemon tree s1's I believe


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I don’t understand the hate for him trying to give his customers some highly sought after genetics with the Mac dawg if you have reservations about it than wait till some people grow it out and make your decision then all the hating gets old. I was enjoying the thread with people getting back to positing pictures of grows instead a bitching and hating


capu;ator had a super strict requirement of the MAC. its free. and if youre to breed with it ask for permission the old fashioned way, and old school gentlemen terms. crosses should be free-cheap and affordable, because the MAC is an expression of what breeding and the brotherhood of growers is all about.

anybody who profits big time on it is a dirtball.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> capu;ator had a super strict requirement of the MAC. its free. and if youre to breed with it ask for permission the old fashioned way, and old school gentlemen terms. crosses should be free-cheap and affordable, because the MAC is an expression of what breeding and the brotherhood of growers is all about.
> 
> anybody who profits big time on it is a dirtball.





blowincherrypie said:


> Who's hating? Only issue I saw was the reverse auction starting at $500.. last time I seen that was... ohhhh.. the last packs of the lemon tree s1's I believe


If someone purchases it at that price that’s their fault again why bitch about it.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

It's cool as long as noone has an opinion or verifiable facts. Gotcha.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> It's cool as long as noone has an opinion or verifiable facts. Gotcha.


Having an opinion and bitching and hating isn’t the same thing.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> If someone purchases it at that price that’s their fault again why bitch about it.


bro.. the real questions is.. why are you bitching??


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Having an opinion and bitching and hating isn’t the same thing.


 I guess that all depends on YOUR definition of "bitching and hating".


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> capu;ator had a super strict requirement of the MAC. its free. and if youre to breed with it ask for permission the old fashioned way, and old school gentlemen terms. crosses should be free-cheap and affordable, because the MAC is an expression of what breeding and the brotherhood of growers is all about.
> 
> anybody who profits big time on it is a dirtball.


The only rule of the MAC is no selling the MAC1 clone. Cap has said plenty of time he doesn't care if crosses are made but MAC1 doesn't breed well.
Plus he said he would LIKE to see people use it in crosses but breed a lil bit to make your own cross not simply hitting her and selling seeds.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I don’t understand the hate for him trying to give his customers some highly sought after genetics with the Mac dawg if you have reservations about it than wait till some people grow it out and make your decision then all the hating gets old. I was enjoying the thread with people getting back to positing pictures of grows instead a bitching and hating


It’s well known that MAC1 crosses are shit. To the point that Gu said he was going to sell them at his “discontinued” price (which is still overpriced for GPS beans, not to mention MAC1 seeds). He’s taking advantage of naive customers. Just like he has multiple times in the past. 

But in all seriousness, I’m a consumer advocate. If I think a seedbank or breeder is pulling some bullshit, I will call them out on it. Why do you defend it instead? You’ve continually defended his shitty practices, like it’s excusable for some reason. Why?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

gps strains suck so bad, he probably doesnt even grow his own gear. just the elites he has and smokes them.

true mark of a good strain is outperforming its parents.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s well known that MAC1 crosses are shit. To the point that Gu said he was going to sell them at his “discontinued” price (which is still overpriced for GPS beans, not to mention MAC1 seeds). He’s taking advantage of naive customers. Just like he has multiple times in the past.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I’m a consumer advocate. If I think a seedbank or breeder is pulling some bullshit, I will call them out on it. Why do you defend it instead? You’ve continually defended his shitty practices, like it’s excusable for some reason. Why?


Last I checked the only thread you are bashing is GU. Why aren't you over at Heisen's thread going on about how theres noway in hell there won't be cross contamination throwing different fem pollen on different moms all in the same place. I don't care if he sprays them down its still going to happen.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> gps strains suck so bad, he probably doesnt even grow his own gear. just the elites he has and smokes them.
> 
> true mark of a good strain is outperforming its parents.


He’s never grown his own crosses. Everything he sells is untested. The only “testing” is done by his paying customers. He only recently started popping some beans because people are fed up with his Stardawg dominant (btw - it’s dominant not dominate everyone) crosses. 

He was gifted his male and the only females he uses are whatever popular clones he can get.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Last I checked the only thread you are bashing is GU. Why aren't you over at Heisen's thread going on about how theres noway in hell there won't be cross contamination throwing different fem pollen on different moms all in the same place. I don't care if he sprays them down its still going to happen.


Cuz he hasn’t sold shit. There’s also no reason to think his breeding will be any worse than Gu’s. Did you miss Gu’s shitty grow facility shots? From what I’ve seen of Heisen’s, his shit is better set up. If Heisen starts doing some scammy shit, I will be the first to bring it up. As far as I’ve seen, he hasn’t. 

I’ve made negative comments about Cannarado, seed Junky, Aficionado. I even like the first two, but they’ve done some shit. I went after Oregon Elite Seeds for their data leak. I went after Strainly cuz they don’t moderate their site at all.

If you think I only bash Gu, it’s only because Gu is that big of a piece of shit. And he’s done nothing to rectify any of it. So it will continue.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

lol...and the gentleman-ly discord has evacuated the building.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

hahahah oregon elite. now hes a douchebag


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

I've seen Jay blast a few different peeps. Someone needs to keep these cats on their toes. There are naive,uninformed,impulsive buying consumers out there. To their own fault non the less....I'm sure he's quietly much more appreciated than he knows.


----------



## klx (Dec 21, 2018)

I dont see the MAC cross on the auction, does this mean the 3 packs sold?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> gps strains suck so bad, he probably doesnt even grow his own gear. just the elites he has and smokes them.
> 
> true mark of a good strain is outperforming its parents.


I gotta say the couple Cookies n Chem I've grownn have been pretty decent.. The genetics are what they are. I've had issues with some of his business practices and imo the $500 reverse auction was another wiff.. but with that said, The last 5-7 packs I've copped have all been $15.50-$20 "out the door".. That's a fair price for decent gentics imo. I'm pretty stardawg'd out but to say gps strains suck so bad may be taking it a little far lol


----------



## klx (Dec 21, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I've seen Jay blast a few different peeps. Someone needs to keep these cats on their toes. There are naive,uninformed,impulsive buying consumers out there. To their own fault non the less....I'm sure he's quietly much more appreciated than he knows.


Who are these pitiful souls that need some sort of sheriff running round looking out for them to protect them from themselves? This shit is too funny


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

klx said:


> Who are these pitiful souls that need some sort of sheriff running round looking out for them to protect them from themselves? This shit is too funny


Thattaway


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> It’s well known that MAC1 crosses are shit. To the point that Gu said he was going to sell them at his “discontinued” price (which is still overpriced for GPS beans, not to mention MAC1 seeds). He’s taking advantage of naive customers. Just like he has multiple times in the past.
> 
> But in all seriousness, I’m a consumer advocate. If I think a seedbank or breeder is pulling some bullshit, I will call them out on it. Why do you defend it instead? You’ve continually defended his shitty practices, like it’s excusable for some reason. Why?


I haven’t defended anything ... not a big fan of trolls rather see a green point thread have discussions about green point gears plants grown out etc ... start a fuck GPS THREAD and bitch in there then atleast the thread subject would be relevant to what u want to talk about...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Cuz he hasn’t sold shit. There’s also no reason to think his breeding will be any worse than Gu’s. Did you miss Gu’s shitty grow facility shots? From what I’ve seen of Heisen’s, his shit is better set up. If Heisen starts doing some scammy shit, I will be the first to bring it up. As far as I’ve seen, he hasn’t.
> 
> I’ve made negative comments about Cannarado, seed Junky, Aficionado. I even like the first two, but they’ve done some shit. I went after Oregon Elite Seeds for their data leak. I went after Strainly cuz they don’t moderate their site at all.
> 
> If you think I only bash Gu, it’s only because Gu is that big of a piece of shit. And he’s done nothing to rectify any of it. So it will continue.


Theres a huge difference between gu and Heisen, GU is using 1 male so it doesn't matter about facility as long as theres lights and proper climate. Heisen is throwing a shit ton of fem pollen on multiple moms, that can only be done with isolation chambers each with their own exhaust. Taking them out hitting them spraying and return won't work. Then again most buying his seeds won't be able to tell offspring anyway. so who cares if wedding cake s1 is wedding cake x adub fem


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

It's not about the genetics...It's the dude behind them I have issues with. I've said it before, there's  in those packs.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 21, 2018)

Ok ok, I'll help get it back on track again.


Got pics? 


Seemed to work last time about a month ago.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Theres a huge difference between gu and Heisen, GU is using 1 male so it doesn't matter about facility as long as theres lights and proper climate. Heisen is throwing a shit ton of fem pollen on multiple moms, that can only be done with isolation chambers each with their own exhaust. Taking them out hitting them spraying and return won't work. Then again most buying his seeds won't be able to tell offspring anyway. so who cares if wedding cake s1 is wedding cake x adub fem


shit if the price is right I know I wouldnt care.. Personally I'd rather have the WC x Adub than an S1 lol



CoB_nUt said:


> Ok ok, I'll help get it back on track again.
> 
> 
> Got pics?
> ...


excuse me Cob.. but _everybody _knows that *this* is the proper way to get the GPS thread back on track


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

oh and don't get me started on seedjunkie..."some intersex issues came up but there was some fire found" so hell yeah sell them for 1 fitty a pack


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 21, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I haven’t defended anything ... not a big fan of trolls rather see a green point thread have discussions about green point gears plants grown out etc ... start a fuck GPS THREAD and bitch in there then atleast the thread subject would be relevant to what u want to talk about...



dude this is the gps sucks thread. hahahah 1782 pages and only about 25 pages of positive posts


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> oh and don't get me started on seedjunkie..."some intersex issues came up but there was some fire found" so hell yeah sell them for 1 fitty a pack


I know that's how I felt for the longest but a lot of the stuff I have seen out of SJ packs has been fucking crazy


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I know that's how I felt for the longest but a lot of the stuff I have seen out of SJ packs has been fucking crazy


Yep there has been, but I will never buy a pack. Why do inhouse testing if results mean nothing


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

Anyone know what those macdawg seeds went for?
Neptune has caps mac crosses at 2 bills. 
Not sure if I'm allowed to say that. 
I've been curious about mac.
I know they started at 5 bills but the one time I saw the auction before the 3 packs were sold it was in the 200 range...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 21, 2018)

I seen 295 the last price I checked. Those are prepays at Neptune also.But he just posted his banana mac on IG and it looks straight fire.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 21, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Anyone know what those macdawg seeds went for?
> Neptune has caps mac crosses at 2 bills.
> Not sure if I'm allowed to say that.
> I've been curious about mac.
> I know they started at 5 bills but the one time I saw the auction before the 3 packs were sold it was in the 200 range...


I know I saw 1 pack at $195 I'm guessing it prob dropped 1 more time so between 176 and 195.
The last pack was in the 400s then I checked back 1hr or so later it was gone.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I seen 295 the last price I checked. Those are prepays at Neptune also.But he just posted his banana mac on IG and it looks straight fire.


I saw that. I'm down. Looks killer


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Last I checked the only thread you are bashing is GU. Why aren't you over at Heisen's thread going on about how theres noway in hell there won't be cross contamination throwing different fem pollen on different moms all in the same place. I don't care if he sprays them down its still going to happen.


That's silly as hell since you dont have any idea where and how its being done. You think everyone that breeds fems has a different room for each strain. There are ways to do it without contamination.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 21, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> That's silly as hell since you dont have any idea where and how its being done. You think everyone that breeds fems has a different room for each strain. There are ways to do it without contamination.


As a potential customer I'm curious on how you plan on doing this, if you are using just the one breeding room. If you don't mind enlightening us on it that would be great. I think it would help from a business standpoint, as it will put any doubts to rest. Secondly it might help someone wanting to do multiple pollinations at once.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> As a potential customer I'm curious on how you plan on doing this, if you are using just the one breeding room. If you don't mind enlightening us on it that would be great. I think it would help from a business standpoint, as it will put any doubts to rest. Secondly it might help someone wanting to do multiple pollinations at once.


It's stupid simple. One pollination room. Plants get hosed an hour after they get pollinated. Room is completely sealed and separated from everything else. Room is in a negative sealed pressure environment and the plants are all mobile. Humidity is raised to 100 percent and temp brought to 100 degrees for 40 minutes. 
All plants that get the recieving pollen get it all at the same time if it's the same so I can leave them in there longer if i need to before i water them out.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 21, 2018)

Putting together a couple Christmas presents for ski buddies. Pebble Pusher #2. Nothing says the holidays like a little green.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Putting together a couple Christmas presents for ski buddies. Pebble Pusher #2. Nothing says the holidays like a little green.View attachment 4253089


Awh man. Now the chair ride and the tree lines are gonna be lit.
I can't wait to burn some turns this year.
It is my happy place, besides the garden of couse.
42 years of skiing this year. Thanks mom n dad for starting me young.
Your ski buddies are gonna be happy.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 21, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> It's stupid simple. One pollination room. Plants get hosed an hour after they get pollinated. Room is completely sealed and separated from everything else. Room is in a negative sealed pressure environment and the plants are all mobile. Humidity is raised to 100 percent and temp brought to 100 degrees for 40 minutes.
> All plants that get the recieving pollen get it all at the same time if it's the same so I can leave them in there longer if i need to before i water them out.


So you're keeping all the males in a pollination room, females mobile elsewhere, bringing girls in for their date and then back out. Only issue I potentially see is your other males pollen dropping accidentally while youryo in there


----------



## Senokai (Dec 21, 2018)

Hibernate after trim. Looks great and has some of the classic Stardawg flavors/smells. Smoke is a focused and energetic effect. No couch lock or sleepy effect on this one.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 21, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> So you're keeping all the males in a pollination room, females mobile elsewhere, bringing girls in for their date and then back out. Only issue I potentially see is your other males pollen dropping accidentally while youryo in there


I have 4 seperate rooms. All the reversed females stay in a sealed room with no air exchange. The seed moms are all in a completely separate room sealed on a flood table. I have a veg room and a dedicated pollen room that is 8x6 and already ducted for negative pressure that goes outside with a carbon scrubber on the intake. There's a 2x4 flood table for pollinating and rinsing the plants off and a gas heater and 5 disc humidifer.
I promise you I got my shit together over here. This ain't no Mickey mouse operation.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 22, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> I have 4 seperate rooms. All the reversed females stay in a sealed room with no air exchange. The seed moms are all in a completely separate room sealed on a flood table. I have a veg room and a dedicated pollen room that is 8x6 and already ducted for negative pressure that goes outside with a carbon scrubber on the intake. There's a 2x4 flood table for pollinating and rinsing the plants off and a gas heater and 5 disc humidifer.
> I promise you I got my shit together over here. This ain't no Mickey mouse operation.


Anyone remember seeing how Ocean Grown used to do his breeding on YouTube? He had breeding rooms right next to each other with different males in them. After he had to move, he had a breeding tent in the same room as other plants.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 22, 2018)

klx said:


> Who are these pitiful souls that need some sort of sheriff running round looking out for them to protect them from themselves? This shit is too funny


If I’ve saved one person from spending $200 on a shitty pack of seeds, then it’s worth it to me.

I don’t get why some people are against having breeders shitty practices called out? All It does is help growers make better informed decisions on their purchases, and can potentially lead to a breeder getting his shit together. How is that a bad thing?


----------



## boybelue (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Anyone remember seeing how Ocean Grown used to do his breeding on YouTube? He had breeding rooms right next to each other with different males in them. After he had to move, he had a breeding tent in the same room as other plants.


Yea , spraying the shit out of a water bottle everytime a chamber was opened! Lol he was very cautious but it's hard to say whether or not a few grains caused some contamination. For the most part I think you got what you pd for. I'd much rather have my chambers in separate rooms, but some people have to work with what they've got.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> It's not about the genetics...It's the dude behind them I have issues with. I've said it before, there's  in those packs.





jayblaze710 said:


> If I’ve saved one person from spending $200 on a shitty pack of seeds, then it’s worth it to me.
> 
> I don’t get why some people are against having breeders shitty practices called out? All It does is help growers make better informed decisions on their purchases, and can potentially lead to a breeder getting his shit together. How is that a bad thing?


Let’s take a poll of who wants to see this thread consist of grow/smoke reports pictures and use full info or you say the same shit over and over and over and beat a dead horse


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> dude this is the gps sucks thread. hahahah 1782 pages and only about 25 pages of positive posts


Because the pages consist of trolls such as yourself


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 22, 2018)

Texas butter day 67 coming down in the next day or two or a week i dunno


----------



## klx (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If I’ve saved one person from spending $200 on a shitty pack of seeds, then it’s worth it to me.
> 
> I don’t get why some people are against having breeders shitty practices called out? All It does is help growers make better informed decisions on their purchases, and can potentially lead to a breeder getting his shit together. How is that a bad thing?


Knock yourself out man. If you wanna spend your time repeating MAC1 doesnt cross well over and over again go for it. I do my own research and I expect other adults to do the same. I am not against anything, I believe in freedom of speech and I oppose censorship in any form.

I still say if you are a grown adult and you need someone to save you from buying shitty products, be they seeds or anything else, then they probably need to learn their lesson the hard way. But whatever, I'm a grower what do I know


----------



## klx (Dec 22, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas butter day 67 coming down in the next day or two or a week i dunno View attachment 4253158View attachment 4253159
> View attachment 4253160View attachment 4253161


Nice man. Give us a smoke report when you get to em yeah?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 22, 2018)

klx said:


> Nice man. Give us a smoke report when you get to em yeah?


For sure I got one curing now, smells like rotten meat lol not one in the pics it was weirdest one out of them all


----------



## klx (Dec 22, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> For sure I got one curing now, smells like rotten meat lol not one in the pics it was weirdest one out of them all


Yep the chem has some pretty rank smells in it. Any banana in any of em? Or is it like every bubblegum strain in history that smells nothing like bubble gum lol?


----------



## coppershot (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If I’ve saved one person from spending $200 on a shitty pack of seeds, then it’s worth it to me.
> 
> I don’t get why some people are against having breeders shitty practices called out? All It does is help growers make better informed decisions on their purchases, and can potentially lead to a breeder getting his shit together. How is that a bad thing?


I think it's a good thing to hold people accountable and I dont think that anyone is saying not to do that or to only post positive reviews. However, in this case it seems to go well beyond a noble consume protection crusade arming adults with information needed to make educated decisions. Unfortuanatley, it seems to comes across as trolling, a fixation, and every few weeks it brings down the thread and discussion. I mean, someone already said only 25 pages of this 1800 page thread has positive comments. I appreciate the hyperbole, but the negative comments have stood, and any adult buying GPS has no excuse to not understand the good and the bad.

I dont see threads upon threads on other breeders complaining about their MAC crosses and protecting unsuspecting buyers of the dangers and risks associated with the MAC, nor are their endless threads calling bean slingers out for selling their crosses for $200, $300 or more... the constant attacks, warranted or not, appear to lack overall objectivity as other breeders are doing questionable things. Jay I know you have been in several other threads clearing the air.

Issues with respect to GPS/Gu are very documented but they would be easier to find in a seperate thread and not buried in what could be 2000 or more pages, kind of undermining the narrative and agenda to help save people money and protect them from GPS/Gu. I suspect that this is why folks bring the same negative things up ever few weeks, to prevent it from being buried. This however might come across to those who want to have productive discussion (good and the bad) about GPS as beating a very dead and decomposing horse.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## starry78333 (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Grab you some vermaculite or Turface all pro sport($11.00) big ass bag and your hempy life will change. My preference is the turface. Kitty litter is the same. They both need to be thoroughly rinsed of dust as does the perlite.
> Floor dry from the auto parts store is also an option.



Good morning CoB! I've just popped a few seeds, going the hempy route, I've read a ton on hempy but obviously not enough. I'm super curious about what you've mentioned in here regarding cec. Would you mind pointing me somewhere to read more regarding this? I was planning on going straight perlite but again I obviously haven't researched as well as I'd thought and if I should be using something like turface or kitty litter I'm down to make the adjustment, thanks!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Dec 22, 2018)

So, I'm a little behind because I only respond after I've made it to the end of the thread, but on the subject of terpenes:

Have you ever had one you physically couldn't stomach? I mean almost vomit inducing? I'm a smeller of things and have not come across this often, in my life. Super lazerlite from antenna seeds @ 61 days
Before chop it was a beautiful bouquet of grape bubblegum. From the moment, I cut her down, it changed, instantly. A week in, I can't even get close enough to try and pinpoint the "smell". She thinks it's mustardy. Maybe like the seed. Weird.
She's tried it and says it's a great daytime. I'll try it soon. I hope.

Kinda thread related because antenna specializes in 9, 10 week sativas and @CoB_nUt was asking.


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2018)

I think it's more cross contamination going on in the seed game,than people know.
Multiple males/ reversed females will contaminate others 

But how do us growers know?if we don't follow every post & pic the seed maker post.

It all comes down to who you trust in this seed game.
& how important are the genetics in the first place.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Let’s take a poll of who wants to see this thread consist of grow/smoke reports pictures and use full info or you say the same shit over and over and over and beat a dead horse


You quoted me for what reason? I'll keep expressing my point of view when it comes to that dude. My first seed buying experience was shit because of that dude. CC breached, Bad beans, "that's the risk you take for buying drugs with a cc"< His response to someone else that had their cc breached. I could go on, but I'm done explaining myself to you cape wearers. I assume Gu is grown, he doesn't need *ANY* caped crusaders saving him every time there is discord in the thread.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> So, I'm a little behind because I only respond after I've made it to the end of the thread, but on the subject of terpenes:
> 
> Have you ever had one you physically couldn't stomach? I mean almost vomit inducing? I'm a smeller of things and have not come across this often, in my life. Super lazerlite from antenna seeds @ 61 daysView attachment 4252948
> Before chop it was a beautiful bouquet of grape bubblegum. From the moment, I cut her down, it changed, instantly. A week in, I can't even get close enough to try and pinpoint the "smell". She thinks it's mustardy. Maybe like the seed. Weird.
> ...


Thank you, I'll give them a look.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

starry78333 said:


> Good morning CoB! I've just popped a few seeds, going the hempy route, I've read a ton on hempy but obviously not enough. I'm super curious about what you've mentioned in here regarding cec. Would you mind pointing me somewhere to read more regarding this? I was planning on going straight perlite but again I obviously haven't researched as well as I'd thought and if I should be using something like turface or kitty litter I'm down to make the adjustment, thanks!


I no longer have the link on this device. The majority of the info I learned about perlites cec issues was on icmag in Delta's ppk thread..It's a long read but well worth it. I'll see if I can find the link to ease you of some of the reading.

Edit: As I stated previously, pure perlites hempys work and run really well until they don't. The cec issue will have you chasing your tail thinking it's cal or ph or nute burn or.....


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> You quoted me for what in reason? I'll keep expressing my point of view when it comes to that dude. My first seed buying experience was shit because of that dude. CC breached, Bad beans, "that's the risk you take for buying drugs with a cc"< His response to someone else that had their cc breached. I could go on, but I'm done explaining myself to you cape wearers. I assume Gu is grown, he doesn't need you cape crusaders saving him every time there is discord in the thread.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


If My meme game was on point, I would've included that one in my post...lol nicely done.


----------



## starry78333 (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I no longer have the link on this device. The majority of the info I learned about perlites cec issues was on icmag in Delta's ppk thread..It's a long read but well work it. I'll see if I can find the link to ease you of some of the reading.
> 
> Edit: As I stated previously, pure perlites hempys work and run really well until they don't. The cec issue will have you chasing your tale thinking it's cal or ph or nute burn or.....



Thanks! Believe I've found the thread you were talking about. Got some reading to do this weekend. Thanks again and happy holidays!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

starry78333 said:


> Thanks! Believe I've found the thread you were talking about. Got some reading to do this weekend. Thanks again and happy holidays!


No doubt, my pleasure. If you don't find the part where he starts in on perlite lmk I'll get it to ya. Merry Holiday!


----------



## numberfour (Dec 22, 2018)

genuity said:


> So what is so special about the MAC...?
> This shit has me lost the past yr or so...


Its an Instagram hype thing...shit I didn't even know who Cap was until a friend offered some beans from the second drop and I'm on Insta. Tried 5 phenos from seed and the cut is over this side of the pond in flower with a lad I chat to. Phenos I've tried range from citrus, super lemon haze (although this has been described as ripe mangoes), floral and musky socks. All also had good frost / bag appeal / stone.

My keeper has a fizzy lemons inhale and musky exhale, very tasty and moreish. Good strong heavy stone to her too. Bag appeal for days as you can see.

My keeper from seed
 

 

Only downside I've found is there is no stretch in the two phenos I've run, we are talking mm's once you flip. I have to put mine on upturned buckets to get them canopy height.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Because the pages consist of trolls such as yourself


not a troll, just a very unhappy paying customer. I cant even get rid of my stash for 10$ a pack


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

@Gu~ When are the jelly pies going up? Or have they gone up and sold out already? I expect them to be a substantial price as well.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> not a troll, just a very unhappy paying customer. I cant even get rid of my stash for 10$ a pack


If you are unhappy and express it more than once YOU SIR are a troll. Don't believe me....look it up in Webster's Internet Dictionary 2 edition.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> You quoted me for what reason? I'll keep expressing my point of view when it comes to that dude. My first seed buying experience was shit because of that dude. CC breached, Bad beans, "that's the risk you take for buying drugs with a cc"< His response to someone else that had their cc breached. I could go on, but I'm done explaining myself to you cape wearers. I assume Gu is grown, he doesn't need you caped crusaders saving him every time there is discord in the thread.


I actually didn’t even mean to quote you, I was replying to the other dude but just because I get sick of hearing someone butch about the same shit over and over and over doesn’t make me a capes crusader I haven’t defended anything btw


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> If you are unhappy and express it more than once YOU SIR are a troll. Don't believe me....look it up in Webster's Internet Dictionary 2 edition.


My only point I have. Even trying to make


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Dec 22, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Anyone run dynamite diesel (ecsd x stardawg)


ANYBODY?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I actually didn’t even mean to quote you, I was replying to the other dude but just because I get sick of hearing someone butch about the same shit over and over and over doesn’t make me a capes crusader I haven’t defended anything btw


Cool, I edited my post so as not to single you out kronic. All good.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> @Gu~ When are the jelly pies going up? Or have they gone up and sold out already? I expect them to be a substantial price as well.


I think it was said during January.
There was a quick after black Friday sale of them that went quick.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Dec 22, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Nanners aren't too big of an issue with GPS gear but your choices are the exception. Seed plants are always gonna be a bit more finicky than clones from the same plant. They usually stretch more than clones and take a week or two longer to finish, regardless of maturity level.
> 
> I can clue you in on the dynamite diesel as I have the ecsd clone and have grown at least 8-12 ecsd f1 crosses. If it's got looser internodal spacing in veg than most of your others, it is an ecsd leaner. They will stretch 3-5x untopped from seed. The clone only takes at least 77 days to finish to any standard in a dialed room. This is also around when, if your environment is not 100%, it will start spitting sterile nana's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> If you are unhappy and express it more than once YOU SIR are a troll. Don't believe me....look it up in Webster's Internet Dictionary 2 edition.


well then I am a hairy green ugly troll. anyone want 5 packs of gps? Ill even pay shipping.... anybody? crickets.... fucking boof

: a person who intentionally antagonizes others online by posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or offensive comments or other disruptive content

irrelevant? offensive? inflammatory? Im an unhappy customer. im only posting facts.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

griping is adult habit and some people get a bit more mad over things than others. Some will let things go before others. We are all adults and if you got an opinion, voice it. Positive or negative. It'll all come out in the wash. It don't seem to bother GU, he jokes about things, so if its not bothering him, its not bothering me. Not sure why the gatekeepers are so adament about how a forum is supposed to work, it is rollitup after all. Why some were happy to see Breedbay coming back around, Im guessin. Credit card capers, bunk seed buys and sells, some people are not gonna forget it nor let it go and thats their choice. Just the way of the world. imho


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 22, 2018)

Damn, a few people literally lost their shit as soon as Gu posted the pic of the new seeds. 
I forseen this. 
I bet at least one of those few probably passed out on the keyboard as soon as he seen the new Gu post. 

QWERTY stamped on the forehead


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> well then I am a hairy green ugly troll. anyone want 5 packs of gps? Ill even pay shipping.... anybody? crickets.... fucking boof


lol...no not an hairy,green and ugly troll! Ha! I was just foolin' witcha V.Elvis.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Damn, a few people literally lost their shit as soon as Gu posted the pic of the new seeds.
> I forseen this.
> I bet at least one of those few probably passed out on the keyboard as soon as he seen the new Gu post.
> 
> QWERTY stamped on the forehead


True dat. Did you see how few seeds come off that mac plant. Ive seen more seeds come off a branch than that pile. And then the prices, lol. When you can get the originals for less. Seed seller logic, I reckon.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

@quiescent has some great info in that post.Very informative. Props!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> True dat. Did you see how few seeds come off that mac plant. Ive seen more seeds come off a branch than that pile. And then the prices, lol. When you can get the originals for less. Seed seller logic, I reckon.



people seem to forget about the hype machine. do yall really think he is gonna say he has thousands of mac beans? yes I know that cap himself talks about bad seed production, but cmon.

gps is hype machine. he probably has jelly pie in stock too. constantly messing with the site and creating his own supply and demand.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

is it just me or have any of youve seen certsain strains be discontinued and brought back on his site too


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> well then I am a hairy green ugly troll. anyone want 5 packs of gps? Ill even pay shipping.... anybody? crickets.... fucking boof
> 
> : a person who intentionally antagonizes others online by posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or offensive comments or other disruptive content
> 
> irrelevant? offensive? inflammatory? Im an unhappy customer. im only posting facts.


Oh shit, there really IS a definition? lol,well damn!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> people seem to forget about the hype machine. do yall really think he is gonna say he has thousands of mac beans? yes I know that cap himself talks about bad seed production, but cmon.
> 
> gps is hype machine. he probably has jelly pie in stock too. constantly messing with the site and creating his own supply and demand.


you bout have to believe Cap, all the crosses he's made is with it being the male, not the mom. Or the newer gear he's selling or handed out at the cup


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> is it just me or have any of youve seen certsain strains be discontinued and brought back on his site too


All the time when I was watching the site everyday like a crackhead waiting on his dealer to re-up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> people seem to forget about the hype machine. do yall really think he is gonna say he has thousands of mac beans? yes I know that cap himself talks about bad seed production, but cmon.
> 
> gps is hype machine. he probably has jelly pie in stock too. constantly messing with the site and creating his own supply and demand.


I juiced JP up so much, he did a quick drop that was s'posed to not happen until the new year. But the marketing genius took advantage and did a sneek drop after black Friday....Switch hit much?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you bout have to believe Cap, all the crosses he's made is with it being the male, not the mom. Or the newer gear he's selling or handed out at the cup


cap is a hype machine too. I must admit i used caps bennies for years and not even sure ive noticed a difference


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 22, 2018)

Been out of the game for a bit. Like to give GP a shot. Just to verify, seeds are shipped from within the US?
Thanks


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> cap is a hype machine too. I must admit i used caps bennies for years and not even sure ive noticed a difference


maybe, but many others swear by it. And there was a boatload of people trying to get it on IG when he had a giveaway or such awhile back. It's not hype if its true and by all accounts, the MAC1 cut is what its supposed to be. The crosses are yet to be determined. The big Cali warehouse boys run his gear and it looks steller, so that hype machine may be worth the ride, again, not exactly sure of crosses. Wonder what would happen if GU ran stardawg mom crossed with copper chem or something? Or just got a stardawg cut and crossed with his male and make a new flagship strain? just curious


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Putting together a couple Christmas presents for ski buddies. Pebble Pusher #2. Nothing says the holidays like a little green.View attachment 4253089


A friend with dank weed is a friend indeed... Looks great lubda!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> A friend with dank weed is a friend indeed... Looks great lubda!


Thanks man, I’m a big fan of sharing buds with buds.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> maybe, but many others swear by it. And there was a boatload of people trying to get it on IG when he had a giveaway or such awhile back. It's not hype if its true and by all accounts, the MAC1 cut is what its supposed to be. The crosses are yet to be determined. The big Cali warehouse boys run his gear and it looks steller, so that hype machine may be worth the ride, again, not exactly sure of crosses. Wonder what would happen if GU ran stardawg mom crossed with copper chem or something? Or just got a stardawg cut and crossed with his male and make a new flagship strain? just curious



i should clarify my previous statement. Cap is a hype machine too but is able to back it up. I may have not seen a difference with his bennies because i run a pretty tight ship and most of my girls were happy and healthy already. I rememebr when Cap weas just a closet grower back in the early days of THC farmer. Ive seen him evolve with my own eyes. he has the respect of majority of the community.

GPS, i dont really see anybody else talk about him outside this thread.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i dont really see anybody else talk about him outside this thread.


https://www.rollitup.org/t/capulator-seeds.961533/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Let’s take a poll of who wants to see this thread consist of grow/smoke reports pictures and use full info or you say the same shit over and over and over and beat a dead horse


My vote:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> maybe, but many others swear by it. And there was a boatload of people trying to get it on IG when he had a giveaway or such awhile back. It's not hype if its true and by all accounts, the MAC1 cut is what its supposed to be. The crosses are yet to be determined. The big Cali warehouse boys run his gear and it looks steller, so that hype machine may be worth the ride, again, not exactly sure of crosses. Wonder what would happen if GU ran stardawg mom crossed with copper chem or something? Or just got a stardawg cut and crossed with his male and make a new flagship strain? just curious


The bottom line is that $90 is too much for a pack of F1s -- many of which are new and untested. 
That's why most of us bought our beans during auctions or sales. 
$25 is a reasonable price for a pollen chuck. 

Not sure if all the hype about jelly pie is justified -- it's just another chuck.

"Lucky Chuck" would be a good name...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

the real mccoy said:


> Been out of the game for a bit. Like to give GP a shot. Just to verify, seeds are shipped from within the US?
> Thanks


Yes.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

hello






No caped crusader here, but I feel some balance might be nice, even though a lot of you are familiar with some of my grow exploits. I've only ran seeds of 3 GPS strains: copper chem, cookies and chem, and jelly pie, and have been well satisfied with every female. The copper chucks have yet to get a bad review anywhere that I know about. I expect good things from the in progress jelly pie project. But I LOL at $500 packs, chuckle at anything over a bill, and silly grin if anyone pays full retail. 

OK, then.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 22, 2018)

coppershot said:


> I dont see threads upon threads on other breeders complaining about their MAC crosses and protecting unsuspecting buyers of the dangers and risks associated with the MAC, nor are their endless threads calling bean slingers out for selling their crosses for $200, $300 or more... the constant attacks, warranted or not, appear to lack overall objectivity as other breeders are doing questionable things. Jay I know you have been in several other threads clearing the air.
> 
> Issues with respect to GPS/Gu are very documented but they would be easier to find in a seperate thread and not buried in what could be 2000 or more pages, kind of undermining the narrative and agenda to help save people money and protect them from GPS/Gu. I suspect that this is why folks bring the same negative things up ever few weeks, to prevent it from being buried. This however might come across to those who want to have productive discussion (good and the bad) about GPS as beating a very dead and decomposing horse.
> 
> Just my 2¢.


The issues are only with the MAC1. Crosses with other MAC plants, as far as I know, have been fine. I only know of one other breeder who has sold MAC1 crosses, and it was Greenline (for the record, fuck Greenline). If you’re not seeing threads and threads on the issues with MAC, it’s because no other breeders are using the MAC1 and actually selling the crosses. 

I agree there’s a whole lot of fuckery going on in the seed game. That said...bunk S1’s, payofix, saying he got rid of payofix but customers still seeing payofix on their statements, removing nuggets, stolen pictures, untested MAC1 seeds sold for exorbitant prices. This is all from the last few months. It might seem like the Gu-bashing has gone beyond objective criticism. My argument is that Gu is just very good at fucking over his customers for a few bucks.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to get over your orange fetish, lmfao, j/k. How many orange strains did you make, by the way? lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

My caped crusader comnent was directed at those who feel the need to speak up for Gu. I'm sure this thread has generated a vast number of sales regardless of the so-called trolling,bitching,hating etc.
Some people feel as if their own personal sensibilities are being attacked. Heh. Dude doesn't seem to care or mind. So why does those that feel the need to be his mouthpiece choose to do so?
Anywho, hello Amos. JP project you say? smh, I'm gonna have to log off for a while. I now see bean addiction is real. I'll never get thru mine at this rate.
CoB_nUt out.

Edited for typos and a correction, typos really bother me when I'm the one making them.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/t/capulator-seeds.961533/


i meant GPS in that comment


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> you need to get over your orange fetish, lmfao, j/k. How many orange strains did you make, by the way? lol


Ha ! Flavor and potency are things I should shun? Ha, I say ! 

There's Orgi, copper orgi, Carla, and sweet, Sweet Dixie......1,2,3...that's 4, right? 

On the other hand, none of my jelly pies [or the mating partners ] have even hinted at orange, yet they still exist.  But when that project is done, I have a brigade of nearly a dozen orangees to work into the stable, including a bag from @Useful Seeds, and some unannounced guest stars. Thanks for the plug, amigo.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The issues are only with the MAC1. Crosses with other MAC plants, as far as I know, have been fine. I only know of one other breeder who has sold MAC1 crosses, and it was Greenline (for the record, fuck Greenline). If you’re not seeing threads and threads on the issues with MAC, it’s because no other breeders are using the MAC1 and actually selling the crosses.
> 
> I agree there’s a whole lot of fuckery going on in the seed game. That said...bunk S1’s, payofix, saying he got rid of payofix but customers still seeing payofix on their statements, removing nuggets, stolen pictures, untested MAC1 seeds sold for exorbitant prices. This is all from the last few months. It might seem like the Gu-bashing has gone beyond objective criticism. My argument is that Gu is just very good at fucking over his customers for a few bucks.


Do you just copy and paste thisyou have to get tired of typing the same thing out over and over and over? Im dead serious


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 22, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> As a potential customer I'm curious on how you plan on doing this, if you are using just the one breeding room. If you don't mind enlightening us on it that would be great. I think it would help from a business standpoint, as it will put any doubts to rest. Secondly it might help someone wanting to do multiple pollinations at once.


If you read the Heisenbeans thread, he describes his process in great detail. Seems to me he has taken all necessary precautions and then some. I personally am looking forward to getting my hands on some of those beans.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 22, 2018)

LubdaNugs said:


> Thanks man, I’m a big fan of sharing buds with buds.


Absolutely agree, makes it all worthwhile, I get the most honest opinions from them..


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 22, 2018)

Jelly Pies orders are now fulfilled. 

10 packs left until late Jan. 

I’ll list them soon


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 22, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Jelly Pies orders are now fulfilled.
> 
> 10 packs left until late Jan.
> 
> I’ll list them soon


What's the rush?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 22, 2018)

The jelly pie is back listed for 150

What was that about creating hype lol


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> The jelly pie is back listed for 150
> 
> What was that about creating hype lol


Wow $95 (even with the discount)still not worth it. Dont care if its a grape pie cross, a tester aint worth that much.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2018)

Heisenbeans was founded off trolling he started advertiseing, started a thread and threw together a website to capitalize off his hype of trolling GPS with NOTHING for sale he owe GU royalties lol I’m never a hater though I respect the hustle


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisenbeans was founded off trolling he started advertiseing, started a thread and threw together a website to capitalize off his hype of trolling GPS with NOTHING for sale he owe GU royalties lol I’m never a hater though I respect the hustle


Your captain save a hoe for gps man. He wasnt trolling are you too high man. Im not defending heisen but at least he dont use fake pics and he probably will learn off of gu's mistakes. Hes making S'1s of hard to obtain genetics. S1's are better to getting as close as the original if not better. Its not a cross with anything. He wasnt trolling man he was giving facts. This has been stated many times man. Damn go back through the thread and youll see gu used a fake cake and chem pic from IC mag. The city slicker off a fucking dispensary pic. Youre just to hard headed. When gu made the s1 mistake, everyone forgave him gave him another chance and he fucked up (payoffix, fake pics, mac1 shit seed price, fucked people with saved golden nuggets etc) no two ways about it. Heisen made a mistake as well so far with his auto freebies but im giving him another shot. Naw man heisens pics are what are causing people to get interested. Stop being so biased.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 22, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisenbeans was founded off trolling he started advertiseing, started a thread and threw together a website to capitalize off his hype of trolling GPS with NOTHING for sale he owe GU royalties lol I’m never a hater though I respect the hustle


Lawd have mercy who left the fanboy backdoor open. They seem to keep sneaking in.. security!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 22, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lawd have mercy who left the fanboy backdoor open. They seem to keep sneaking in.. security!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> 7/10 females! Texas Butter, week 7 of veg under 315CMH with 20/4 photoperiod. Culled the males and did some light defoliation yesterday to let some light down to the lower axial branches. Will be taking cuts in the near future. Probably gonna top them a week before flip. They'll be getting transplanted in about 2 weeks, and flipped a week after transplant. Getting excited for something new!
> 
> *** front left plant is not part of the TB run.
> View attachment 4247444


Best take cuts asap and flip ASAP unless you have a bigger tent and bigger light. Not being a dick or putting you down just some advice especially from seed cuz their just showing sex and they may stretch out of control if you wait to long. Looking proper there buddy


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 22, 2018)

Getgrowingson said:


> Best take cuts asap and flip ASAP unless you have a bigger tent and bigger light. Not being a dick or putting you down just some advice especially from seed cuz their just showing sex and they may stretch out of control if you wait to long. Looking proper there buddy


i've topped them all and will likely shorten them a bit more yet. and yeah, flowering under 600hps, not the 315cmh. This is by far not my first rodeo  . They'll be cloned and flipped soon!

I'll put three under the cmh and four under the hps if i have to haha


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Wow $95 (even with the discount)still not worth it. Dont care if its a grape pie cross, a tester aint worth that much.


You can buy Grape Pie regs from Cannarado for $100 right now. And they’re not crossed to something that tends to dominate everything it touches. Much better bets for Grape Pie phenos.

His freebies are fucking sick too. I got Ultra Sour x Apple Juice and DoHo x Cookie Crisp F3 with my 2 packs. 

https://radogear.com/product-category/seeds/grape-pie-regular-seeds/


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

Website sucks Jay. Lol..Can't read shit! Wtf was their web designer thinking?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 22, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Website sucks Jay. Lol..Can't read shit! Wtf was their web designer thinking?


Yeah it’s a piece of shit like every seed seller’s website. Somethings up though, and it’s not loading properly right now. It’s not usually this bad.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 22, 2018)

klx said:


> Yep the chem has some pretty rank smells in it. Any banana in any of em? Or is it like every bubblegum strain in history that smells nothing like bubble gum lol?


Nah there are some definite banana notes there, one is sooo banana I can’t believe it’s not a banana


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 22, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Yeah it’s a piece of shit like every seed seller’s website. Somethings up though, and it’s not loading properly right now. It’s not usually this bad.


'preciate the heads up on the Grape Pie tho.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 22, 2018)

If you're giving them away, I'm your huckleberry! 


Velvet Elvis said:


> well then I am a hairy green ugly troll. anyone want 5 packs of gps? Ill even pay shipping.... anybody? crickets.... fucking boof
> 
> : a person who intentionally antagonizes others online by posting inflammatory, irrelevant, or offensive comments or other disruptive content
> 
> irrelevant? offensive? inflammatory? Im an unhappy customer. im only posting facts.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 22, 2018)

ShLUbY said:


> i've topped them all and will likely shorten them a bit more yet. and yeah, flowering under 600hps, not the 315cmh. This is by far not my first rodeo  . They'll be cloned and flipped soon!
> 
> I'll put three under the cmh and four under the hps if i have to haha


Congrats they must have a high fem to male ratio coz i got 5 fems out of 6 beans


----------



## ShLUbY (Dec 22, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Congrats they must have a high fem to male ratio coz i got 5 fems out of 6 beans


just the luck of the draw man. you got a 50/50 shot with each seed the plant produces!

Now I just hope the 6 cookies n chem I started today are just as lucky!


----------



## klx (Dec 22, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nah there are some definite banana notes there, one is sooo banana I can’t believe it’s not a banana


Awesome, cheers. Will have to slot these in as soon as I can decide which mum to kill lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2018)

Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Lawd have mercy who left the fanboy backdoor open. They seem to keep sneaking in.. security!


Lol what up Heisentroll? When’s the drops coming ?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.
> View attachment 4253716


Greasy Grapes and WiFi 43 x PCK sound pretty good.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 23, 2018)

CopperChem around 59 days. Seems like 70 may be the mark .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.
> View attachment 4253716


How much you want for everything in the photo ?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.
> View attachment 4253716


how much for White lotus and Alien skunk?


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.
> View attachment 4253716



Something ya don't dig on the CSI gear?


----------



## kds710 (Dec 23, 2018)

Whatcha got to trade


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2018)

vertnugs said:


> Something ya don't dig on the CSI gear?


Nothing wrong, just making room for the new new.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Went through my seeds tonight and I have a rather small selection of GPS and some others, i'll never run, that I've got to take to the swap meet.
> View attachment 4253716


I can't make out hardly any of the GPS or Bodhi packs, and I know you're a good photographer.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I can't make out hardly any of the GPS or Bodhi packs, and I know you're a good photographer.


GPS dynamite diesel Texas butter Hickok haze Sundance kid gelato lucky 7 maverick chinnnook haze Cali canon tomahawk x2
Bodhi white lotus snow temple landos stash oroblanco


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisenbeans was founded off trolling he started advertiseing, started a thread and threw together a website to capitalize off his hype of trolling GPS with NOTHING for sale he owe GU royalties lol I’m never a hater though I respect the hustle


Heisen is starting a seed company without all the BS associated with other bean companies.

1. Provides photos of all plants in the process

2. Is open about and describes in detail his entire process

3. Invested money necessary to take precautions regarding accidental cross-pollination

4. Is giving out free seeds up front

5. Is having testing done in the open on forums

6. Charging a very fair price for packs of 5 (or 6?) and 12

7. And, importantly, is taking the necessary precautions to ensure his customers' safety when sending them seeds. This is coming from someone who had their grow spot burned due to seized packs because of a bean company's shitty opsec.

Sounds like my perfect seed company. Call me a fanboy, I don't care. Just calling it as I see it.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen is starting a seed company without all the BS associated with other bean companies.
> 
> 1. Provides photos of all plants in the process
> 
> ...


Fanboy.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> And, importantly, is taking the necessary precautions to ensure his customers' safety when sending them seeds. This is coming from someone who had their grow spot burned due to seized packs because of a bean company's shitty opsec.


Curious of this what company and what happened did the spot really get burned or did you get paranoid


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen is starting a seed company without all the BS associated with other bean companies.
> 
> 1. Provides photos of all plants in the process
> 
> ...


I am *all* for Heisenbeans but lets pump the brakes a bit until the man puts the packs out.. until then you cant honestly call shit (or call shit honestly.. however you wanna say it)


----------



## hillbill (Dec 23, 2018)

HeisenAnt


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Curious of this what company and what happened did the spot really get burned or did you get paranoid


It was GPS. I guess you could say I got too paranoid to use the spot once the government knew I was having seeds sent there. I just can't figure out a way to come up with another address to use without letting anyone else know that I'm growing. And that's part of my opsec, is to not let ANYONE in real life know that I grow. In my experience that's usually how people get busted. Someone gets busted for something and then they rat out the grower.

Recently I've read a couple reports of seedsherenow packs getting seized. I think maybe it was @Bodyne?


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I am *all* for Heisenbeans but lets pump the brakes a bit until the man puts the packs out.. until then you cant honestly call shit (or call shit honestly.. however you wanna say it)


I get your point, but after reading through the entire GPS thread, I've seen how Heisen operates, seeing what an excellent grower he is and how he gets shit done. There's no doubt in my mind that he's going to follow through on this. When he tore down that GPS grow because he couldn't be sure it was going to turn out ultra dank, that's someone who doesn't fuck around. Although, I do think he argues too much on these forums.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4253931


Yeah, well, I'll take you seriously when, and if, you develop a valid argument against the points I made.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Yeah, well, I'll take you seriously when, and if, you develop a valid argument against the points I made.


Obvious sock is obvious


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Obvious sock is obvious


Refer to my previous post. Until then, no more replies.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Refer to my previous post. Until then, no more replies.


Then stop quoting me. Simple.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Obvious sock is obvious


It's sad...


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Here is my Texas butter that I kept around this is her second run


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Here is my Texas butter that I kept around this is her second run
> View attachment 4253990 View attachment 4253991 View attachment 4253993


How long does that beauty go for, amigo? Is she banana - ish?


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 23, 2018)

jesus christ... so it's either heisen or a heisen shill, or it's actually someone who is on his nuts before he has even released his seeds. i don't know which is more pathetic.

personally, i don't think it's heisen. i don't think he's that stupid. he would also essentially be acting like one of the fanbois he hates so much.

leaves me believing this person is really just as stupid as they're making themself look. maybe he thinks he can fanboi his way into some beans?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> . so it's either heisen or a heisen shill, or it's actually someone who is on his nuts before he has even released his seeds.


I choose C, and agree with your takes in paragraphs 2 and 3.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

Not much to see yet but here's my lonely CnC. She's been in bloom a couple wks now


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> How long does that beauty go for, amigo? Is she banana - ish?


She ran roughly 70ish days I don’t keep exact counts but based of my date stamp on my jars. I’ll make a note that your gear went in today and give you an exact timeframe. 

She smells like a green plantain then goes to more like a ripe banana close to finish with slight chem smells along the way. After 3 weeks in jars the chem takes over and you don’t get a hint of banana without breaking up a bud but even then it’s subtle.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> She ran roughly 70ish days I don’t keep exact counts but based of my date stamp on my jars. I’ll make a note that your gear went in today and give you an exact timeframe.
> 
> She smells like a green plantain then goes to more like a ripe banana close to finish with slight chem smells along the way. After 3 weeks in jars the chem takes over and you don’t get a hint of banana without breaking up a bud but even then it’s subtle.


Your [sic] a credit to this forum Evergreen.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> It was GPS. I guess you could say I got too paranoid to use the spot once the government knew I was having seeds sent there. I just can't figure out a way to come up with another address to use without letting anyone else know that I'm growing. And that's part of my opsec, is to not let ANYONE in real life know that I grow. In my experience that's usually how people get busted. Someone gets busted for something and then they rat out the grower.
> 
> Recently I've read a couple reports of seedsherenow packs getting seized. I think maybe it was @Bodyne?


I'm glad you brought this up. I think having a super stealth shipping method for extra paranoid people is a great idea for a little extra cost. There is alot of shit you can hide seeds in. Using the same P.O box over and over is just plain retarded IMO. I would rather be shut down for a month and lose money than put people's security at risk. Collecting cash and sending seeds with the same p.o. box as the return address is just plain fuckery when p.o. boxes are cheap. I would never have a p.o. box affiliated with sending or receiving seeds it would be completely separated end of story. 
I know what it's like having addresses burnt. I've had 2 burnt already getting cuts from idiots that dont package em right. There not easy to come by.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> I think it's more cross contamination going on in the seed game,than people know.
> Multiple males/ reversed females will contaminate others
> 
> But how do us growers know?if we don't follow every post & pic the seed maker post.
> ...


Best post on this subject yet!!. If you have multiple plants dropping pollen in the same room it is everywhere. I mean you put a male in with a bunch of females and they “jizz all over them” as people like to say, but when you have a bunch of males in a room they somehow keep all their pollen confined to their space?? If you are making crosses from 9 different pollen donors you need 18 rooms minimum and a serious decontamination procedure. At that point you only earned the benefit of the doubt, not 100% faith.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Best post on this subject yet!!. If you have multiple plants dropping pollen in the same room it is everywhere. I mean you put a male in with a bunch of females and they “jizz all over them” as people like to say, but when you have a bunch of males in a room they somehow keep all their pollen confined to their space?? If you are making crosses from 9 different pollen donors you need 18 rooms minimum and a serious decontamination procedure. At that point you only earned the benefit of the doubt, not 100% faith.


Not when you pull the sacks off before they open and only use un opened sacks. The majority of fem pollen sacks dont open up like regular sacks anyway. With males I could see issues if your scraping pollen off the leaves but only using sacks the day before they open and confining them in seperate container is the way to go.
Stray pollen isn't gonna be inside the bananas. I clip one end of the banana and pollen falls out like a pixie stick. Done move on to the next.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> jesus christ... so it's either heisen or a heisen shill, or it's actually someone who is on his nuts before he has even released his seeds. i don't know which is more pathetic.
> 
> personally, i don't think it's heisen. i don't think he's that stupid. he would also essentially be acting like one of the fanbois he hates so much.
> 
> leaves me believing this person is really just as stupid as they're making themself look. maybe he thinks he can fanboi his way into some beans?


I don't know..




But if a 100mil man(Kevin Durant) has been caught using Brunner accounts,I'd put nothing past folks in this seed game..

Hell you can buy likes/followers for Instagram 
You can buy comments & troll post..

Shit is really crazy.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't know..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he need to do that? All you need to do is drop some cheap seeds and people will be following you like you shit gold. This thread is proof of that.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Why would he need to do that? All you need to do is drop some cheap seeds and people will be following you like you shit gold. This thread is proof of that.


I do not know...
But I have seen lesser reasons..


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 23, 2018)

some of the butter day 68 prob take it til Boxing Day and chop


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen is starting a seed company without all the BS associated with other bean companies.
> 
> 1. Provides photos of all plants in the process
> 
> ...


Fanboy


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

genuity said:


> I don't know..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The absolute only screen names I use have heisen in them. @Heisenbubble @Heisengrow and this account are the only names I have ever used on this forum. Period.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Fanboy


And you’re a Gu sycophant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Why would he need to do that? All you need to do is drop some cheap seeds and people will be following you like you shit gold. This thread is proof of that.


It wasn't/isn't the just the cheap seeds as much, imo, it is more the manipulation of people with the "auction" deals.

Pricing the seeds at the old $144 mark would make that $45 auction price seem like a "steal," and then you throw those nuggets on there too. "I mean how can Gu afford to sell 4 packs of seeds for $90-100 and still give me like another $30-40 in nuggets? I guess I'll buy a few more packs..."

Hazeman offers a lot of cheap crosses with as much creditability as gps but I don't think haze man is selling the number of packs Gu was/is.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> And you’re a Gu sycophant.


I haven't defended anything GU did, all i said was Im tired of hearing you bitch and whine every day copying and pasting the same shit that over and over and over every day. You hate GPS so much but hang out in the GPS thread every day and whine like a 3 year old child ....you're guys dick riding a dude who aint even released shit what does the say about you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Fanboy


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 23, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> Heisen is starting a seed company without all the BS associated with other bean companies.
> 
> 1. Provides photos of all plants in the process
> 
> ...


Not one damn bean has been popped or grown out. LOL. Not even the free untested autos that won't pop. Back to the echo chamber that is Heisens thread where you can schedule your daily tea bagging sock puppet.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It wasn't/isn't the just the cheap seeds as much, imo, it is more the manipulation of people with the "auction" deals.
> 
> Pricing the seeds at the old $144 mark would make that $45 auction price seem like a "steal," and then you throw those nuggets on there too. "I mean how can Gu afford to sell 4 packs of seeds for $90-100 and still give me like another $30-40 in nuggets? I guess I'll buy a few more packs..."
> 
> Hazeman offers a lot of cheap crosses with as much creditability as gps but I don't think haze man is selling the number of packs Gu was/is.


Hazeman been at the game as long or longer than GU and had access to better genetics in tight circles, compared to getting shit at the club. And you are right, his 50$ seeds don't use the same ole same ole male, and the quality is as good or better with better variety, just sometimes he don't have the latest hype strain to cross a wore out male to. And he's been selling beans lot longer than Gu, we were trading and acquiring beans from him, Mota, Elite, Heath and a few others at Doc Chronics old site 15 yrs ago. He may not sell as many packs right now, but over the years, I'd say he's surpassed GPS. JMHO.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

comparing hazeman to Gu is a joke.

hazeman has sold a shitload of gear over the decades. without the demeaning sales process of auctions, and nuggets etc. hazeman hooks people up fat with killer deals. and has worked tons of lines

he is a true Original Gangster.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Not one damn bean has been popped or grown out. LOL. Not even the free untested autos that won't pop. Back to the echo chamber that is Heisens thread where you can schedule your daily tea bagging sock puppet.


Aww, the old daily tea bagging. Since the war my family has lost our prominence and with it such luxuries as the daily tea bagging, though I still gleefully reminisce.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> comparing hazeman to Gu is a joke.
> 
> hazeman has sold a shitload of gear over the decades. without the demeaning sales process of auctions, and nuggets etc. hazeman hooks people up fat with killer deals. and has worked tons of lines
> 
> he is a true Original Gangster.


Not comparing the two but both sell cheaper seeds and haze man has no where near the hype surrounding him as Gu. I've been watching haze man since 2010 or 2011 on forums but don't see him out there advertising like Gu. That is all I was going with in that direction, that cheap seeds don't lead to the countless nut swingers without the drama or hype added. Gu added that extra hype, haze man doesn't and currently I'm guessing GPS is seeing more "foot traffic" on their site.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

@Bodyne did you go by other screen names back then? miss the good ole days.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

tortoise vs the hare. after website fees, graphic designer fees, and all the other mumbo jumbo I bet Hazeman does better than Gu.

Hazeman slowly but surely carves out a nice living. its all about peace and harmony. if he wanted more money he would go after it with all the required efforts.

He's old school. I remember him saying back in the day that a pack of beans should never be more than $40-50 and he has stuck to it.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> @Bodyne did you go by other screen names back then? miss the good ole days.


yep, been around the block a time or two. Messed alot with ole buddy Rushman, Mota, etc.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> tortoise vs the hare. after website fees, graphic designer fees, and all the other mumbo jumbo I bet Hazeman does better than Gu.
> 
> Hazeman slowly but surely carves out a nice living. its all about peace and harmony. if he wanted more money he would go after it with all the required efforts.
> 
> He's old school. I remember him saying back in the day that a pack of beans should never be more than $40-50 and he has stuck to it.


No need to sell me brother, look up my grapes 13 grows here on the forum. I even f2 those grapes 13 as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

I have all the other photos of them on old computer but here is one of the grapes 13.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

how grapey? was the g13 overpowering? bland peppery? i ran a ton of hazeman loved the tuna line, strawberry cough, blowfish, many others fugu kush i think/? 

i urge you guys to send him 100 bones and be blown away with what he sends ya.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how grapey? was the g13 overpowering? bland peppery? i ran a ton of hazeman loved the tuna line, strawberry cough, blowfish, many others fugu kush i think/?
> 
> i urge you guys to send him 100 bones and be blown away with what he sends ya.


Smells were dead on grape soda but just a hint in the flavor but I think the f2s will hold more of those grape stomper qualities. Also not as potent as I would like. My buddy had popped one of the f2 and it showed purple color in veg but was a male. I still have a bunch of f2 beans to run through but just been busy popping older beans first.

Edit: I plan on running hazeman's strawberry cough, dinafem's SC and GPS's the deputy eventually and see if any hit the strawberry notes proper.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how grapey? was the g13 overpowering? bland peppery? i ran a ton of hazeman loved the tuna line, strawberry cough, blowfish, many others fugu kush i think/?
> 
> i urge you guys to send him 100 bones and be blown away with what he sends ya.


we ran fugu for a couple of yrs, also the POW by itself for a few. Patients really liked the fugu.


----------



## genuity (Dec 23, 2018)

Ran a few hazeman, back when him & GGG shared the site..
Good genetics for sure..


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

just remembering i ran alot of the fat purple /fat marty's too.definitely interesting. aloha white widow, crystal locomotive etc. ran some grape stomper that was straight up purple but harsh.

funny how some of his and keyplay's work from GGG is still around. DVG bringing the heat with his grandpa's breath and tons of other breeders working mendo montage or the breath lines. thugpug's gear looks killer, but i cant get over the names..

man what a blast down memory lane. ive been running cookie crosses for so long i forget about all the good ole stuff.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Smells were dead on grape soda but just a hint in the flavor but I think the f2s will hold more of those grape stomper qualities. Also not as potent as I would like. My buddy had popped one of the f2 and it showed purple color in veg but was a male. I still have a bunch of f2 beans to run through but just been busy popping older beans first.
> 
> Edit: I plan on running hazeman's strawberry cough, dinafem's SC and GPS's the deputy eventually and see if any hit the strawberry notes proper.


im not a fan of matt riot but if Loompa and many others respect him, give his strawberry diesel a try or strawberry switchblade.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

Raspberry Underdog OG

*RASPBERRY UNDERDOG OG – LOOMPA FARMS & RIOT COLLAB*
Strawberry Switchblade (Sooper Strawberry Cut) x Underdog OG Bx1

Loompa and I have always been very close friends and have done a few collabs over the years – this is the most recent, and we feel the most heady. Loompa’s got his Headband aka Underdog OG cut that hes been working on putting into a perfect regular seedline for a few years – his best version has been the Unreleased BX1. We thought that would be perfect male to use to hit the Switchblade cut – and what we’ve been encountering is pretty unique and breathtaking. Lotsa of THICK beautiful purple dense colas with a terpene note between strawberry / OG / Diesel and Raspberry of all things! These are SUPER limited and will only be available VIA loompa at shows, Genotype A2 for the Michigan folks, get seeds right here and at riot seeds


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I haven't defended anything GU did, all i said was Im tired of hearing you bitch and whine every day copying and pasting the same shit that over and over and over every day. You hate GPS so much but hang out in the GPS thread every day and whine like a 3 year old child ....you're guys dick riding a dude who aint even released shit what does the say about you.


Lucky for you, there’s an ignore option. Feel free to use it. 

And for the record, Heisen and I have no affiliation whatsoever. There are dozens of people on his thread asking for beans, I’m not one of them. I don’t know why you think I’m “dick riding” him, but I personally don’t really care either way about his seed breeding operation. 

I also hadn’t posted in the GPS thread for weeks until Gu dropped his MAC1 cross with a $500 starting price. When I see Gu doing some bullshit and taking advantage of naive buyers, I’m not going to just ignore. Nobody should.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Lucky for you, there’s an ignore option. Feel free to use it.
> 
> And for the record, Heisen and I have no affiliation whatsoever. There are dozens of people on his thread asking for beans, I’m not one of them. I don’t know why you think I’m “dick riding” him, but I personally don’t really care either way about his seed breeding operation.
> 
> I also hadn’t posted in the GPS thread for weeks until Gu dropped his MAC1 cross with a $500 starting price. When I see Gu doing some bullshit and taking advantage of naive buyers, I’m not going to just ignore. Nobody should.


This 100%

I get that people that are on the forum everyday get sick of seeing one of us bitch about Gu's tactics but you know who doesn't bitch about us? 

The 1st time forum users that are just finding out that their s1 beans are garbage. 

Or the people who are lurkers just learning that the Mac1 cross they wanted to drop $500 on before reading one of the comments about how it could be bunk...

That is why I say naw to the "just shutting up" crap.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas butter day 67 coming down in the next day or two or a week i dunno View attachment 4253158View attachment 4253159
> View attachment 4253160View attachment 4253161


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> This 100%
> 
> I get that people that are on the forum everyday get sick of seeing one of us bitch about Gu's tactics but you know who doesn't bitch about us?
> 
> ...


If u enjoy being a troll have at it


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> If u enjoy being a troll have at it


Lol, the irony.

Edit: he doesn't even get that he's the troll and likes my post lmao


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Lucky for you, there’s an ignore option. Feel free to use it.
> 
> And for the record, Heisen and I have no affiliation whatsoever. There are dozens of people on his thread asking for beans, I’m not one of them. I don’t know why you think I’m “dick riding” him, but I personally don’t really care either way about his seed breeding operation.
> 
> I also hadn’t posted in the GPS thread for weeks until Gu dropped his MAC1 cross with a $500 starting price. When I see Gu doing some bullshit and taking advantage of naive buyers, I’m not going to just ignore. Nobody should.


You should look into some automation software to make your trolling more efficient, have it auto post your copy n paste message about the Mac 1 cross that u got from hear say so u don’t have to type it out everyday ...


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 23, 2018)

numberfour said:


> Its an Instagram hype thing...shit I didn't even know who Cap was until a friend offered some beans from the second drop and I'm on Insta. Tried 5 phenos from seed and the cut is over this side of the pond in flower with a lad I chat to. Phenos I've tried range from citrus, super lemon haze (although this has been described as ripe mangoes), floral and musky socks. All also had good frost / bag appeal / stone.
> 
> My keeper has a fizzy lemons inhale and musky exhale, very tasty and moreish. Good strong heavy stone to her too. Bag appeal for days as you can see.
> 
> ...


Real nice!
Are they slow as molasses in veg, like the MAC1 cut is famous for?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> If u enjoy being a troll have at it


Gorilla glue #4 pollen sacks. Now suck on em.
A I have the legit cut
B those cuts will be seeded up faster than you can say nutswinger. Dont hate me cause you ain't me.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 23, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Gorilla glue #4 pollen sacks. Now suck on em.
> A I have the legit cut
> B those cuts will be seeded up faster than you can say nutswinger. Dont hate me cause you ain't me.
> 
> View attachment 4254238


Heisentroll why all the hostility did I ever suggest u didn’t have legit cuts? Nope didn’t think so!!! Just because I call u out for being a troll which You are doesn’t make me a nut swinger I’m sure u don’t call all the dick riders in your thread supporting you without ever putting anything out dick riders.... It’s not hate homie I still plan on picking up some of your drops just to support ...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> If u enjoy being a troll have at it


Oh I don't mind at all.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 23, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Heisentroll why all the hostility did I ever suggest u didn’t have legit cuts? Nope didn’t think so!!! Just because I call u out for being a troll which You are doesn’t make me a nut swinger I’m sure u don’t call all the dick riders in your thread supporting you without ever putting anything out dick riders.... It’s not hate homie I still plan on picking up some of your drops just to support ...


I know you will.


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 24, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> Not one damn bean has been popped or grown out. LOL. Not even the free untested autos that won't pop. Back to the echo chamber that is Heisens thread where you can schedule your daily tea bagging sock puppet.


So what you have is "He might not follow through." Personally , I think he will. If he doesn't, I'll be the first one on here eating crow. So let's just wait and see huh? It's funny, he said those seeds were untested, old, and they might not pop. People said they wanted them anyway. Then, when they didn't pop, you have people on here trying to say that proves his whole business venture is a bust. I believe some people are going to be looking kinda stupid in a few months, and it's not gonna be me. But I get it. Pessimism's fun!!!


----------



## VillageAnt (Dec 24, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> jesus christ... so it's either heisen or a heisen shill, or it's actually someone who is on his nuts before he has even released his seeds. i don't know which is more pathetic.
> 
> personally, i don't think it's heisen. i don't think he's that stupid. he would also essentially be acting like one of the fanbois he hates so much.
> 
> leaves me believing this person is really just as stupid as they're making themself look. maybe he thinks he can fanboi his way into some beans?


Actually, my reasoning is solid. Let's just give it a few months and we'll see who looks stupid. I'm already getting free beans on the first drop, but I'll be buying a hell of a lot more than he'll ever give me.

From what I'm observing, Heisen, in starting his bean company, is taking all of the necessary and logical steps to ensure he avoids all of the bullshit that everyone bitches about with other bean companies, from the chucking, to the representation, to the shipping. I guess if you recognize that, approve of it, and point it out, it makes you a fanboy shill. Whatever floats your boat. In the meantime, he's got my full support.

That said, you'd come across as a lot more credible without the insults. Also, if you addressed the actual content of what I said, rather than resorting to ad hominem attacks.

For me, I don't allow the pseudo anonymity of the internet to cause me to lose my sense of politeness and decency. And I don't participate in nonconstructive arguments. We all have a lot more in common here than not. So, I always make a serious effort to keep it friendly.


----------



## numberfour (Dec 24, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Real nice!
> Are they slow as molasses in veg, like the MAC1 cut is famous for?


Thanks, I've two #3 in veg and they're a little slow but its the flip where these stall and do nothing.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 24, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> So what you have is "He might not follow through." Personally , I think he will. If he doesn't, I'll be the first one on here eating crow. So let's just wait and see huh? It's funny, he said those seeds were untested, old, and they might not pop. People said they wanted them anyway. Then, when they didn't pop, you have people on here trying to say that proves his whole business venture is a bust. I believe some people are going to be looking kinda stupid in a few months, and it's not gonna be me. But I get it. Pessimism's fun!!!


No, what we have is you postin some ridiculously laughable list of all the great things about his shiz with absolutely nothing to back it up. Old ass haggered out autos smh. I’d like to be optimistic about you and his crew, soon to be nicknamed the Lacroix Boixs, using his forum thread for the worshipping sock puppet stuff and stop trying to use the eyeballs here to keep interest in the goofiest named seed shop in the game. It’s sad now.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 24, 2018)

VillageAnt said:


> From what I'm observing, Heisen, in starting his bean company, is taking all of the necessary and logical steps to ensure he avoids all of the bullshit that everyone bitches about with other bean companies, from the chucking, to the representation, to the shipping.


This has to be a paid service. It’s like I’m in some weirdly placed infomercial where my weed forum used to be. 

For my next act, I will spray some shit on a
Screen door in the bottom of a boat and ride around a lake yelling how awesome it is.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 24, 2018)

3 more packs of MACdawg and Bison Breath on Reverse Auction.

Don’t forget to use the 40%off code!

https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Greenpoint just received Mac x stardawg seeds this morning


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 24, 2018)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> Greenpoint just received Mac x stardawg seeds this morning


Are you saying gu just got them this morning or your seeds of the cross arrived this morning?


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Dec 24, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Are you saying gu just got them this morning or your seeds of the cross arrived this morning?


I think they restocked this morning I received an email.. I went too look at the price and it’s 500$ that’s just plain retarded !!!! Fuck him I won’t buy his seeds unless I find them for like 40-80$ ....... I have some Mac F2’s a buddy of mine made so I am exciteded about that ....


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> 3 more packs of MACdawg and Bison Breath on Reverse Auction.
> 
> Don’t forget to use the 40%off code!
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/


At 500$ there better be about 50 seeds in there ....


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 24, 2018)

Gu's inflated sense of worth for untested seeds is baffling.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Gu's inflated sense of worth for untested seeds is baffling.


Momma needs a new pair of shoes for Christmas, lmfao!


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Momma needs a new pair of shoes for Christmas, lmfao!


I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw the price ... He doesn’t even do all his own breeding.. He pays people to make seeds for him so u never know what u gonna get ...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 24, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> This has to be a paid service. It’s like I’m in some weirdly placed infomercial where my weed forum used to be.
> 
> For my next act, I will spray some shit on a
> Screen door in the bottom of a boat and ride around a lake yelling how awesome it is.


and right on time!


Gu~ said:


> 3 more packs of MACdawg and Bison Breath on Reverse Auction.
> 
> Don’t forget to use the 40%off code!
> 
> https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/











Rivendell said:


> Gu's inflated sense of worth for untested seeds is baffling.


Shit would be like going to Walmart and buying a $500 pair of Shaq shoes..


----------



## Nyne (Dec 24, 2018)

#CitySlickers - purple frum tha off #ButchKassidy #BluToneyYum #Jellypie


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 24, 2018)

Tx-Peanutt said:


> I couldn’t believe my eyes when I saw the price ... He doesn’t even do all his own breeding.. He pays people to make seeds for him so u never know what u gonna get ...



“Too expensive? Check back in later and see if it fits your budget. _But wait too long and someone else will snatch them from your cart!”_


----------



## Heathen Raider (Dec 24, 2018)

Well one of my big orders cleared Canadian customs after 2 weeks the other just sent to SF after 2 weeks . USPS or GPS shipping is slow. 14 packs total . Need to find a Canadian on here to do some trading with lol , Have a large freezer bag full of beans already . Its like collecting baseball cards.


----------



## ibitegirls (Dec 24, 2018)

$500 dollars? LMFAO. What a joke this guy


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 24, 2018)

put all 30 packs up at same time for 150 each and they would be a hard sell. especially considering Cap is selling mac crosses too.

create false suspense by posting 3 at a time on a reverse auction, once again creating suspense with how low will it go....


SUCKERS!!!


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Tsup guys. Interesting conversations lol. With love and respect to whoever thinks they deserve it.
Can't we all just be friends? I know it's a loaded question. 
No politics here, everyone knows the score, dont beat me up.
I just want to share, for Christmas sake, or whatever your religious views are on the holidays here...my final harvest pics from late last night.
I know not much change since last pics, so not exciting, but hopefully they will be enjoyed.
Smoke reports in a few weeks...
Peace to all, no matter what.
First, enjoy this sunset from yesterday


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Blizzard Bush pheno X
  
Blizzard Bush 1, not the keeper. Went lanky and didn't get fat like X did, still decent smell. Skunkish


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

One of the TNT non keepers. Nice smell, a touch of fruity.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Purple Badlands pheno 3. Not a keeper unless smoke is amazing. Yeah its chunky but the other looks and smell great...and I have one more pheno just barely into flower so we'll see...


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Purple Badlands pheno 10/27. Keeper for now. Reminds me of a cookie, super dense, not strong odors but I'm expecting the cure will bring it. Slight grape skunky.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Golden Nugget only pheno. Pretty sweet very close to real the real goat imo. I'll keep er for now. Will try to pump her up more next run


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Doc Holiday pheno 1. The keeper for now based on the sweetness and lovely color, hopefully I can get her bulkier too next time, we'll see.

Here's a more natural light, no flash shot. Velvety.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Texas Butter pheno non keeper...


Texas Butter pheno 1 keeper. Danky og slight banana seems like it will expand after cure..


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 24, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> One of the TNT non keepers. Nice smell, a touch of fruity.
> View attachment 4254415 View attachment 4254416


Nice job on all these. Did you find any keepers of the TNT?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

TNT pheno 1 keeper. Danky chunky deathstar ish, I'm assuming on this.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodega Bubble Gum. Only pheno. Incredible smell. So sweet. Almost nauseating and I bet after the cure it'll be gnarlier. Chunky solid too.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 24, 2018)

Theres several codes to get that price down under 200. Seems comparable to most highend breeders.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Last but not least. Dream Catcher. Only pheno. I know blue dream. A well done dream tho is a great all around day smoke. Blueberries sweet slight skunk. Keeper for now.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

That's it from me now. 

Hope you all have some good family time and cheer and keep it light, or lit.

Peace out,
El Kapitan


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 24, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> Theres several codes to get that price down under 200. Seems comparable to most highend breeders.


lol.. I'm not even talking shit but the last 3 packs I bought came out to under $48 total "out da door". I appreciate the man providing quality budget beans but "comparable to most highend breeders".. I'd call that a bit of a stretch bruddah

@el kapitan good work  

my bubblegum was very similar at chop.. but after the cure the smell was all but gone


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. I'm not even talking shit but the last 3 packs I bought came out to under $48 total "out da door". I appreciate the man providing quality budget beans but "comparable to most highend breeders".. I'd call that a bit of a stretch bruddah
> 
> @el kapitan good work
> 
> my bubblegum was very similar at chop.. but after the cure the smell was all but gone


Sry, I meant to say breeders who use sought after strains.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice job on all these. Did you find any keepers of the TNT?


I forgot one TNT , not sure yet if keeper, its chunky but short n messy. Frosty, dankish but I may like the other better.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 24, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Last but not least. Dream Catcher. Only pheno. I know blue dream. A well done dream tho is a great all around day smoke. Blueberries sweet slight skunk. Keeper for now.
> View attachment 4254465 View attachment 4254466


Lookin good my dude. I don't understand why people talk hate on blue dream. Every time I've had BD or a BD cross I've enjoyed it.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol.. I'm not even talking shit but the last 3 packs I bought came out to under $48 total "out da door". I appreciate the man providing quality budget beans but "comparable to most highend breeders".. I'd call that a bit of a stretch bruddah
> 
> @el kapitan good work
> 
> my bubblegum was very similar at chop.. but after the cure the smell was all but gone


Thanks man. I know I think I read that yours went bad in jar and I'm worried. 
It's crazy how smells change from growing to hanging to jarred.
I think there's some good genetics in the lines he offers, pheno hunting helps, i dont really know stardawg but hope to find the true mom learners vs dawgs.
I appreciate the low prices. I just got rain dance for less than 30 bucks.
I have plenty of other strains in my garden but these new varieties have been fun to sort thru. More still to explore.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Lookin good my dude. I don't understand why people talk hate on blue dream. Every time I've had BD or a BD cross I've enjoyed it.


Thanks man. BD just saturated the market in the early 2000's and over done by commercial guys who didn't give it the love. Green Crack went the same way after BD. But definitely can be potent, tasty and effective.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 24, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man. BD just saturated the market in the early 2000's and over done by commercial guys who didn't give it the love. Green Crack went the same way after BD. But definitely can be potent, tasty and effective.


Ah, before my smoking days. I do remember green crack getting played out though.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 24, 2018)

Did someone say Rushman(hazeman) Mota and Elite.





















All from back when Elite was a joke ..Mota and Rushman were hacks. Gotta love trolls and knowledgeable people.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 24, 2018)

That bubba kush x sssc sk#1 tho!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

and now people find out Elite had a direct connect to orgnkd and had a lot of his gear and is in demand or being used, lol, who knew. And some of us wonder if Rushman isn't Hazeman, but who's to say. Can you say Lemon Thai, Ultimate Chem, etc. lol. Rushman had the Barrier Reefer x Heri that was some of the best smoke ive had to date. Yea, old times, for sure. Doc Chronics site was the shit way back when. Clips, Pacifica, Heath, list goes on and on, wide open back then


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> I forgot one TNT , not sure yet if keeper, its chunky but short n messy. Frosty, dankish but I may like the other better.View attachment 4254467


Looks identical to a California Cannon I grew out (which was discontinued...then brought back at full price 7 months later ).
What smells you getting from it?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> and now people find out Elite had a direct connect to orgnkd and had a lot of his gear and is in demand or being used, lol, who knew. And some of us wonder if Rushman isn't Hazeman, but who's to say. Can you say Lemon Thai, Ultimate Chem, etc. lol. Rushman had the Barrier Reefer x Heri that was some of the best smoke ive had to date. Yea, old times, for sure. Doc Chronics site was the shit way back when. Clips, Pacifica, Heath, list goes on and on, wide open back then


Oh Hazeman is Rush. I had 2 packs of Blowfish x Lemon Thai as you can see them in pics he called it Lemon on Phish


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

I thought so. I remember kinda the story when it happened when him and Mota split. No disrespsect intended, but the story I got was Rush was a biker and Mota was a tad spooked, and they come to an agreement on the splitting of the genetics. You know how old stories go. Rushman always was friendly and generous to me as was Mota. I sent Elite a pack of Thai Lights from whatshisname, old breeder across the pond. dammit I can't remember, lol. and I always wondered if his lemon thai was that crossed with something. I'll say one thing, Elite was the king of the beer cup growing and breeding, lmfao, he should have just not worried so much bout them baseball cards or getting the kid to use him mom's credit card. If I had know he had some of orgnkds gear, though, I'd been trading him much more, lmfao. But mota sent me half his collection one time, I had dman black spice, and some other oldie but goodies and I gifted most of em out to better growers than me at the time. You are the first person, AmericanGrower508 that has confirmed my suspicion on that deal though, thanks for letting me know my gut feeling is still close to par, lol


----------



## 2001x (Dec 24, 2018)

Anyone need to offload GPS packs? PM me. I'll take your big fat load 

Paypal. Please don't be a scammer.  

Send list of what you got and price per pack. No stupidly high prices. <3


----------



## J.James (Dec 24, 2018)

Bison Breath back on reverse auction today! Just got me a pack! Thanks again @Gu~


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 24, 2018)

Just picked up a pack of Bison Breath for $47
Out the door! Not bad for a 10 pack of regs. 
Looks like I'll be growing some Greenpoint again.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 24, 2018)

What's up Greenpointers... I'm a Bodhi guy and
decided to pick up a pack of Blizzard Bush. I didn't get an order confirmation. How does this work? Paying with Money Order.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

Green point cud tincture is sold out. Went to order some more for my mother and use my 10% discount but that's a big no go. 

Are you planning on re-upping on the cbd product? @Gu~ 

Any one ordering quality cbd oil anywhere else?


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 24, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Did someone say Rushman(hazeman) Mota and Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm jelly.....with a dash of salt


----------



## J.James (Dec 24, 2018)

freewanderer04 said:


> What's up Greenpointers... I'm a Bodhi guy and
> decided to pick up a pack of Blizzard Bush. I didn't get an order confirmation. How does this work? Paying with Money Order.


Choose the cash option at checkout and wait for the confirmation email


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 24, 2018)

Forgot I took this pic. It's the #5 pheno of hibernate about 30 sec before I started chopping it down.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I thought so. I remember kinda the story when it happened when him and Mota split. No disrespsect intended, but the story I got was Rush was a biker and Mota was a tad spooked, and they come to an agreement on the splitting of the genetics. You know how old stories go. Rushman always was friendly and generous to me as was Mota. I sent Elite a pack of Thai Lights from whatshisname, old breeder across the pond. dammit I can't remember, lol. and I always wondered if his lemon thai was that crossed with something. I'll say one thing, Elite was the king of the beer cup growing and breeding, lmfao, he should have just not worried so much bout them baseball cards or getting the kid to use him mom's credit card. If I had know he had some of orgnkds gear, though, I'd been trading him much more, lmfao. But mota sent me half his collection one time, I had dman black spice, and some other oldie but goodies and I gifted most of em out to better growers than me at the time. You are the first person, AmericanGrower508 that has confirmed my suspicion on that deal though, thanks for letting me know my gut feeling is still close to par, lol


You're thinking of Dr. Atomic. His blueberry jam was pretty darn good. I dunno if he's still putting out fresh stock or not tbh.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 24, 2018)

dr atomic atomic northern lights was killer too


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 25, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> Forgot I took this pic. It's the #5 pheno of hibernate about 30 sec before I started chopping it down.
> 
> View attachment 4254638


Those look amazing.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 25, 2018)

*"The snap of a few sparks, a quick whiff of ozone, and the lamp blazed forth in unparalleled glory."*


*Merry Christmas, all.*


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 25, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looks identical to a California Cannon I grew out (which was discontinued...then brought back at full price 7 months later ).
> What smells you getting from it?


Funny I just a minute ago was lookin at the cannon on GPS list.
Hard to pinpoint a smell. Kinda kush like, musky earthy. Shes hanging now, I'll smell er again in a few days...she's got potential I think.
Merry Holidays


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

California Cannon is a winner in my book.


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Green point cud tincture is sold out. Went to order some more for my mother and use my 10% discount but that's a big no go.
> 
> Are you planning on re-upping on the cbd product? @Gu~
> 
> Any one ordering quality cbd oil anywhere else?


Lazarus naturals 5k mg rso style. 180$
Since I have found them, NOTHING can come anywhere remotely close for price or quality. They EVEN offer 60% off for vets, disabled and low income.

Edited:
The rso style is full spectrum but they also offer plenty, if you pref isolate that's there too. Haven't turned my back since I found them.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 25, 2018)

Merry Christmas to ALL ! On this very special day. Here is a shot of one of my little Jelly pie's at 51 days of flower. While they have not started fating up yet. These clones of a seeded Jelly pie mom are just covered in tricombs . Wish i could take better pictures to try to show you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Lazarus naturals 5k mg rso style. 180$
> Since I have found them, NOTHING can come anywhere remotely close for price or quality. They EVEN offer 60% off for vets, disabled and low income.
> 
> Edited:
> The rso style is full spectrum but they also offer plenty, if you pref isolate that's there too. Haven't turned my back since I found them.


Thank you, another member said lazarus too, so I checked them out and ordered some isolated. Ill have to check the rso. Cheers!


----------



## Tx-Peanutt (Dec 25, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> “Too expensive? Check back in later and see if it fits your budget. _But wait too long and someone else will snatch them from your cart!”_


No I have a 25 pack from a buddy that was a two pack hunt that he made F2’s !!!! He used a good male and crossed it to like three other strains !!!!


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 25, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Did someone say Rushman(hazeman) Mota and Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


huuuuuuge fan of mk ultra. just grew the cut that has been floating around BC for years. great smoke!


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 25, 2018)

Well I just got back from a 4 day visit for the holidays. My Dreamcatchers have finally shown sex while I was gone...4 out of 5 are males. Hopefully that means the majority of the rest of the pack are girls. It did confirm that the only one with any kind of structure that I cared about was a lady. Glad I threw 1 fem seed in with the other 5 so I will have 2 to flower. I always throw 1 fem in to guarantee at least 1 female when running regs.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Merry Christmas to ALL ! On this very special day. Here is a shot of one of my little Jelly pie's at 51 days of flower. While they have not started fating up yet. These clones of a seeded Jelly pie mom are just covered in tricombs . Wish i could take better pictures to try to show you.View attachment 4254873 View attachment 4254874 View attachment 4254877


Looks super frosty


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 25, 2018)

merry xmas losers...


----------



## led1k (Dec 25, 2018)

el kapitan said:


> Dream Catcher.
> Excited to have a decent dream back in the house. Yeah good ol blue dream saturated the market 10 plus years ago and so many commercial guys gave it a bad rap, but well done BD is very good across the board. I know it can be debated, but I stand by it LOL as a staple.
> This pheno is pretty close. My old BD used to smell like a can of dry powdered Tang. Almost to the "T". Haha really.
> This is around 7 weeks. I'll go to around 60 days, plus a little if I can. This is her first run, more comin.
> View attachment 4246851 View attachment 4246852


I have a pack of Dreamcatcher and hope I can create such a gorgeous plant. WELL DONE!!


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 26, 2018)

CopperChem 9 weeks

Hopefully 10 weeks will be long enough


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Dec 26, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> Well I just got back from a 4 day visit for the holidays. My Dreamcatchers have finally shown sex while I was gone...4 out of 5 are males. Hopefully that means the majority of the rest of the pack are girls. It did confirm that the only one with any kind of structure that I cared about was a lady. Glad I threw 1 fem seed in with the other 5 so I will have 2 to flower. I always throw 1 fem in to guarantee at least 1 female when running regs.


Hehe I copped 8/11 males from the DC too lol


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> CopperChem 9 weeks
> 
> Hopefully 10 weeks will be long enough


My first run of 3 went 67, 70 and 74 days. The next we3k should be fun!


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> Hehe I copped 8/11 males from the DC too lol


2/10 girls here on Dream Catcher.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 26, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Did someone say Rushman(hazeman) Mota and Elite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just noticed the city slicker cross as well. is that Gu's city slicker? any info on that? i have a pack and have been curious.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 26, 2018)

I noticed the bison breath are now up for sale. There was no email giving the tiered members access on the pre sale. What's more, lmao, he has them listed for 150 smh. Clearly his sales are down and he is a desperate man. Check your CC's for any fuckery. At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if GPS was behind the CC scam. Desparate times lead to desperate actions.

I was going to make an order but this fuckery is just too much.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 26, 2018)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I noticed the bison breath are now up for sale. There was no email giving the tiered members access on the pre sale. What's more, lmao, he has them listed for 150 smh. Clearly his sales are down and he is a desperate man. Check your CC's for any fuckery. At this point, it wouldn't surprise me if GPS was behind the CC scam. Desparate times lead to desperate actions.
> 
> I was going to make an order but this fuckery is just too much.


I feel the same. Seems being a Diamond LVL member doesn't mean squat, anymore. I guess that went with the nugz.
I did however, combine the Santa40 code to the reduced auction price on the Bison and picked them for less than $50.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> just noticed the city slicker cross as well. is that Gu's city slicker? any info on that? i have a pack and have been curious.


No that's Motas G13 x NYCD


----------



## mistermagoo (Dec 26, 2018)

Just sexed my cackleberry 

3 females out of 4, I’ve had great luck this year, dont know what 2019s gonna bring but I did well with ratios this year


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> No that's Motas G13 x NYCD


sounds great as well. g13 is a nice smoke. it adds a vibrancy to the mk ultra.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 26, 2018)

hillbill said:


> My first run of 3 went 67, 70 and 74 days. The next we3k should be fun!


She's looking like she's still swelling. I guess I'll start reducing her feedings to 500ppm until finish


----------



## gritzz (Dec 26, 2018)

I have a couple jelly pie packs to trade...looking for the g.p. motorbreath x...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 26, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Lazarus naturals 5k mg rso style. 180$
> Since I have found them, NOTHING can come anywhere remotely close for price or quality. They EVEN offer 60% off for vets, disabled and low income.
> 
> Edited:
> The rso style is full spectrum but they also offer plenty, if you pref isolate that's there too. Haven't turned my back since I found them.


Just curious what kind dosage you take on the RSO . Seems like it is a lot more expensive than the isolate that i had purchased thru green point.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 26, 2018)

Yep Bodyne is correct G13 x NYCD. I gave all those seeds away a few years ago. Just figured I post the old pic from IC.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Dec 27, 2018)

Heathen Raider said:


> Well one of my big orders cleared Canadian customs after 2 weeks the other just sent to SF after 2 weeks . USPS or GPS shipping is slow. 14 packs total . Need to find a Canadian on here to do some trading with lol , Have a large freezer bag full of beans already . Its like collecting baseball cards.


Right here homes


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 27, 2018)

@gu, are you coming back with more "California Cannon"?


----------



## brickburg (Dec 27, 2018)

Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


Welcome to the internet...your post bitching about other people bitching indicates that you found a place that you fit in.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


he said with seemingly no awareness of what he had just done.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


Find kronickeeper and y'all can do the 2 man circle jerk.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 27, 2018)

The green point seed guys are very caring guys. Been taking with them.
I got 100 percent strike rate on there copper chem.
Nice looking seeds they were.
Am so looking forward to seeing the end result but they were not born till Xmas day lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


lol
What stupidity will spew from your pie hole next?

Oh I know...
"I bet you guys don't even grow"


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 27, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Welcome, we have been expecting you.
> We all pitched in and got you something for xmas.
> Can’t have too many socks.... acct
> View attachment 4255598


Ahhhh nice, time to get on amazon and order me some weed socks!!! Btw, anyone out there have an extra pack of GPS Bodega Bubblegum willing to trade for GPS Ghost town?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


What on earth made you think that? Consider it a teaching moment.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Find kronickeeper and y'all can do the 2 man circle jerk.


I know This loser isnt talking


----------



## brickburg (Dec 27, 2018)

Later custies


----------



## brickburg (Dec 27, 2018)

Anyone have any jaeger beans, been wanting some for awhile now


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2018)

jonesaa said:


> Ahhhh nice, time to get on amazon and order me some weed socks!!! Btw, anyone out there have an extra pack of GPS Bodega Bubblegum willing to trade for GPS Ghost town?


Been a member for 6 years and this is your first post


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 27, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Been a member for 6 years and this is your first post
> View attachment 4255710


@evergreengardener, Yeah man I know! Long time lurker... Spent the last 6 years scanning damn near most of the threads on the forum, mostly to learn how to grow and pick up some growing skills... Don't need much... But all I'm after is the bubblegum to grow out and sample and maybe add to my very limited garden of bagseed and ditchweed plants.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 27, 2018)

Had to look up "custie": Term used by a drug dealer as a derogatory name for the dealers own customers that the dealer is ripping off or intends to ripoff.

The more you know!! Also explains why it wasn't part of my vocabulary.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> I know This loser isnt talking


Same to you buddy. Hopefully gu gave you an extra pack of "discontinued" seeds for all that dick gurgling you did in 2018.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Same to you buddy. Hopefully gu gave you an extra pack of "discontinued" seeds for all that dick gurgling you did in 2018.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 27, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Had to look up "custie": Term used by a drug dealer as a derogatory name for the dealers own customers that the dealer is ripping off or intends to ripoff.
> 
> The more you know!! Also explains why it wasn't part of my vocabulary.


shit I thought it was hard underwear race stripes lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Find kronickeeper and y'all can do the 2 man circle jerk.


What not even a Rusty trombone.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 27, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


>


Lol that's awesome hahahha


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

jonesaa said:


> Ahhhh nice, time to get on amazon and order me some weed socks!!! Btw, anyone out there have an extra pack of GPS Bodega Bubblegum willing to trade for GPS Ghost town?


I've got 6-7 seeds left in a pack that you can have, no trade needed. They're opened, so you'll have to trust me that they are what I say they are...just saying. Shoot me a pm if interested.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 27, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Had to look up "custie": Term used by a drug dealer as a derogatory name for the dealers own customers that the dealer is ripping off or intends to ripoff.
> 
> The more you know!! Also explains why it wasn't part of my vocabulary.


Lol, don't believe everything you read on the internet. 
People have been saying "Custie" for a long time and i never knew it meant the "customer" in any sort of negative way. It's just another slang term like addie for address, hundie for hundred, thowie for a thousand or bennies for benefits.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 27, 2018)

probably chop this down after work, soo many white hairs still tho


Start of day 73, is this just stardawg genetics at show here or do these need a few more days?


----------



## main cola (Dec 27, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> probably chop this down after work, soo many white hairs still thoView attachment 4255567
> 
> View attachment 4255768View attachment 4255771
> Start of day 73, is this just stardawg genetics at show here or do these need a few more days?


I would say chop that bitch. Nice job


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Same to you buddy. Hopefully gu gave you an extra pack of "discontinued" seeds for all that dick gurgling you did in 2018.


Go fuck yourself I didn’t defend GU for anything what I did say is I’m tired of watching people whine and cry everyday saying the same bullshit over and over...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 27, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Go fuck yourself I didn’t defend GU for anything what I did say is I’m tired of watching people whine and cry everyday saying the same bullshit over and over...


Come on bro.. just let that shit roll of your back. This is the motherfuckin GPS thread on rollitup.. Not real life  Just have a laugh and dont take things too serious. buddy Qui is one of the good ones


----------



## klx (Dec 27, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4255770 probably chop this down after work, soo many white hairs still thoView attachment 4255567
> 
> View attachment 4255768View attachment 4255771
> Start of day 73, is this just stardawg genetics at show here or do these need a few more days?


I would not worry about white hairs, just go on the trichs. I just started chopping some Gunslinger, with 10 - 15% amber trichs but loads of white hairs. After a dry they retract and pretty much disappear:



Edit to add: Can see on this one the same new white hair growth out of the tip of the bud. The stardawg will just keep throwing em forever


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> It's just another slang term like ... hundie for hundred, thowie for a thousand ......


"hundie" ?? "thowie"?? ha ha ha etc... that's whack ...maybe it's a regional thing?
In these parts, it's 'a bill', and 'a large bill'.


----------



## klx (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> "hundie" ?? "thowie"?? ha ha ha etc... that's whack. I believe it's actually 'a bill', and 'a large bill', but maybe it's a regional thing.
> 
> View attachment 4255782


In oz we shorten everything with either and 'ie' or and 'o'. Thouie, barbie, boatie etc


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 27, 2018)

I always say Hundo and Fitty


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 27, 2018)

I'm thinking 3 more days. Seems like a stardawg leaner. She went purple as soon as I reduced nutes. Actually she went purple as soon as she had her first drink of water only .


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2018)

Small hibernate outdoors almost a reveg hence some single leaf in the buds


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got 6-7 seeds left in a pack that you can have, no trade needed. They're opened, so you'll have to trust me that they are what I say they are...just saying. Shoot me a pm if interested.


@socaljoe

Thanks! I will for sure take you up on that offer. I'll send a PM as soon as I can. As one member pointed out, 6 years and no posts... heheheheh... I'll have to get my post count up to send you something.

Again, thanks and much appreciated!

jonesy


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 27, 2018)

Copper Chem at round day #55. Getting close.


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 27, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I always say Hundo and Fitty


We say "C" notes in the old neighbourhood... (somewhere in the great white north...)


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 27, 2018)

Another couple pics


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 27, 2018)

DustBomb said:


> I'm thinking 3 more days. Seems like a stardawg leaner. She went purple as soon as I reduced nutes. Actually she went purple as soon as she had her first drink of water only .


Nice how many days was that? I dropped my ec way too low, too early, and had a few really hot days in a row, my aircon can’t keep up l, but I’ve taken some notes for when I flower the clones i got. On another topic I have 3 out of 4 gelato33 x stardawg and 1 out of 3 wedding cake x stardawg are female waiting for the others to decide which way they go


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 27, 2018)

Triple nova scrog around day 45


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.


I've only been posting a little while. There are a lot of people that don't get along on this site. Also, if someone starts to troll you..don't feed the troll. There are definitely some helpful people on this site.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

jonesaa said:


> @socaljoe
> 
> Thanks! I will for sure take you up on that offer. I'll send a PM as soon as I can. As one member pointed out, 6 years and no posts... heheheheh... I'll have to get my post count up to send you something.
> 
> ...


I sent you a pm.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

brickburg said:


> Thought this was gonna be a chill educational forum but it’s a bunch of seed custies dick riding and bitching at each other.





blowincherrypie said:


>


Aw man Allison Brie is my all time super crush. I think she is married to James Franco's little brother and that makes me sad, lol.


----------



## DustBomb (Dec 27, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nice how many days was that? I dropped my ec way too low, too early, and had a few really hot days in a row, my aircon can’t keep up l, but I’ve taken some notes for when I flower the clones i got. On another topic I have 3 out of 4 gelato33 x stardawg and 1 out of 3 wedding cake x stardawg are female waiting for the others to decide which way they go


She's at 63 today. Promix bx with Xtreme gardening amendments thru veg. She didn't start getting pushed until wk6 with boosters. Wk 8 she received her first watering without nutes.im gonna keep her at 500 (.5) until finish. Temps stayed around 75-80 and 68 around off time. Fed every watering with 800-900ppm.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2018)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Triple nova scrog around day 45
> View attachment 4255827 View attachment 4255828


My triple novas are stretching like crazy even though it’s only day 10 of flower. I’ll get a pic when I get home tonight.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 27, 2018)

klx said:


> In oz we shorten everything with either and 'ie' or and 'o'. Thouie, barbie, boatie etc


Australian dimunitives warrant an entire article on Wikipedia. Oh look.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutives_in_Australian_English


blowincherrypie said:


>


Who is this girl and where can I meet her? She makes faces, but doesn’t give up. Dedication, it’s called.


----------



## klx (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Australian dimunitives warrant an entire article on Wikipedia. Oh look.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutives_in_Australian_English


Ha, never seen that. That list is far from exhaustive but a good sample...


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Australian dimunitives warrant an entire article on Wikipedia. Oh look.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutives_in_Australian_English
> 
> Who is this girl and where can I meet her? She makes faces, but doesn’t give up. Dedication, it’s called.


On the subject of Aussie diminutives... I got a chuckle out of this...

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/qQgeY

And this...

https://m.imgur.com/gallery/NSkxU


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

Kronickeeper said:


> Go fuck yourself I didn’t defend GU for anything what I did say is I’m tired of watching people whine and cry everyday saying the same bullshit over and over...


If you want something new to be bitched about, wait a second.... Gu's next folly is well under way at any given time .


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

Is it.me or does the last 10 pages of pics all look about the same. Not being a douche here at all it just seems all them plants look like they came from the same seed pack. No unique color fades or anything that makes them stand apart from each other. It's like the same exact mom and dad used in Every pic.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is it.me or does the last 10 pages of pics all look about the same. Not being a douche here at all it just seems all them plants look like they came from the same seed pack. No unique color fades or anything that makes them stand apart from each other. It's like the same exact mom and dad used in Every pic.


Naw only the last 8 my pics are on the 9th page back haha! 


evergreengardener said:


> Here is my Texas butter that I kept around this is her second run
> View attachment 4253990 View attachment 4253991 View attachment 4253993


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is it.me or does the last 10 pages of pics all look about the same. Not being a douche here at all it just seems all them plants look like they came from the same seed pack. No unique color fades or anything that makes them stand apart from each other. It's like the same exact mom and dad used in Every pic.


I notice that about a lot of seed makers right now. Too much one male hitting everything out there. 

I kinda notice a similar thing with these commercial growers all using the same nutes. Growing a kush mints cross with megacrop? Chances are even the growers couldn't pick their plants out.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I notice that about a lot of seed makers right now. Too much one male hitting everything out there.
> 
> I kinda notice a similar thing with these commercial growers all using the same nutes. Growing a kush mints cross with megacrop? Chances are even the growers couldn't pick their plants out.


If I was into using males I would go through more than 1 pack of seeds to find it that's for damn sure 
Thus thread use to be loaded with fire but I swear it just seems like the same shit over and over.
Maybe that's a part of me still pulling for the old chap. Copper chem supposed to be his flagship but no one really reports anything over the top.
Why this dude wont revamp and add some zing into his business is a bigger mystery than all the craziness combined on this thread.
I would love to see some shit come out that would force me to buy his seeds again just to bring back that old school excitement.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If I was into using males I would go through more than 1 pack of seeds to find it that's for damn sure
> Thus thread use to be loaded with fire but I swear it just seems like the same shit over and over.
> Maybe that's a part of me still pulling for the old chap. Copper chem supposed to be his flagship but no one really reports anything over the top.
> Why this dude wont revamp and add some zing into his business is a bigger mystery than all the craziness combined on this thread.
> I would love to see some shit come out that would force me to buy his seeds again just to bring back that old school excitement.


I've moved most of the fruity GPS strains out of my possession and been adding some new og/chem stuff as that's been what's been less of a hope to find consistency and more of a certainty in my experience.

He's not been doing himself any favors on my end as a customer recently. I know I said a couple months ago I wouldn't order another pack again but I'm a degenerate seed addict so I'll make the same mistakes over and over, even if I tell you otherwise.

I'll call him out on it and let him know exactly who I am, I don't give a fuck. It's either incompetence or him trying to teach the customer a lesson. No matter, this should be a seamless transaction. You don't need to be a rocket genius to not fuck this up.

Ordered stuff when there was a reverse auction weekend a few weeks ago. I'll admit I didn't send my payment until Friday morning, which was less than 6 days after my first order that weekend, it arrived Monday. I run a 150 seat restaurant and a grow that consumes about 25-28 kw when veg and flower are both going full bore. I can't make it to the post office at the drop of a hat, just like people with less going on in their lives.

Fast forward to a week ago, Friday. I get a package with 1 pack of seeds when I ordered 9. I email him immediately Friday morning and he responds several days later that his system automatically cancels orders after 7 days but he'll honor my orders.. I'd hope so fuckface, I sent you an email with the tracking number after less than 6 days from ordering with a couple hundred in cash into your pocket. How did you process the one pack from that order then? Seriously? Wtf kind of a half-baked excuse is that?

I'll also say I have a couple orders I tried to pay with card after planning to ship cash and he couldn't make it happen without payofuck.

Just for shits and giggles I ordered a pack on Christmas. I bet he gets my money for that before I get the 8 packs he had money for on the 17th.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Australian dimunitives warrant an entire article on Wikipedia. Oh look.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diminutives_in_Australian_English
> 
> Who is this girl and where can I meet her? She makes faces, but doesn’t give up. Dedication, it’s called.


That girl is Allison Brie, well Allison Brie Schermerhorn, she is an actress best known for TV show "Community."

I totally have a school girl crush on her.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Maybe that's a part of me still pulling for the old chap. Copper chem supposed to be his flagship but no one really reports anything over the top.
> .


I have, kinda. Not 'over the top', but I recently posted my satisfaction w/ the 3 GPS strains I've ran including copper chem. Also noted my happiness in the dad copper chem, and mentioned how the crosses and f2s have yet to have a lackluster review after selling out 4 times with the vendor. Color me happy.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 27, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is it.me or does the last 10 pages of pics all look about the same. Not being a douche here at all it just seems all them plants look like they came from the same seed pack. No unique color fades or anything that makes them stand apart from each other. It's like the same exact mom and dad used in Every pic.


Respectfully and not taking anything away from the folks who have recently posted, I thought that same thing. I agree that it seems that some breeders have kinda played out their stable. Variety is the spice of life or something like that...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Respectfully and not taking anything away from the folks who have recently posted, I thought that same thing. I agree that it seems that some breeders have kinda played out their stable. Variety is the spice of life or something like that...


I thought they looked similar because of the way they were grown and trimmed before the pics, but I base that on passing thoughts, not expertise. Just speaking to that one cat that's posted a lot...sorry..can't recall the name atm.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 27, 2018)

Agreed Amos. The true test is in the smoke


----------



## tman42 (Dec 27, 2018)

Some Bounty Hunter nugs


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 27, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That girl is Allison Brie, well Allison Brie Schermerhorn, she is an actress best known for TV show "Community."
> 
> I totally have a school girl crush on her.


Community and mad men


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 27, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Community and mad men


She's def hot in those and not the roller skating show. I'm a huge anna kendrick fan, but still love brie


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That girl is Allison Brie, well Allison Brie Schermerhorn, she is an actress best known for TV show "Community."
> 
> I totally have a school girl crush on her.


I keep meaning to watch that show. Arrested Development, too.

I am totally out of touch with most of pop culture, especially sports and TV shows. Thank you. She’s hilarious. So much talent on Community.

Oh my fuck, durr, she’s Pete’s wife on Mad Men, and my crush was already underway.

I still have a handful of GPS chucks to run, someday.

I honestly don’t see a lot of breeders in this game, I see a lot of chuckers and a handful of breeders. I am all for chucks, chucking, and chuckers, but there is a difference. (As all you fine, feathered fuckers know.) I have a group of corn snakes that have been selectively-bred through seven generations, it took about 18 years. That’s what it takes to work a line. A cannabis breeder could easily do the same thing in about 1/4 of the time, but many fine, decent, essentially good people are so excited about making a cash grab while this market explodes open that they fail to play the long game.

Hopefully the xanax will kick in soon, I need sleep. Much love to all you trolls, haters, lovers and friends.


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Is it.me or does the last 10 pages of pics all look about the same. Not being a douche here at all it just seems


If you are here, it means you are being a douche. You don’t grow GPS. You just have unhealthy lust for dumping on other people’s pics and on Gu’s business. See people like you think that detracting from others makes what you have better. 

Weak sauce. Back to your boring ass echo chamber Heisendoosh. Make sure to log back in as your sock puppet account and tell everyone how great you are. #flexseal


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I thought they looked similar because of the way they were grown and trimmed before the pics, but I base that on passing thoughts, not expertise. Just speaking to that one cat that's posted a lot...sorry..can't recall the name atm.


If you gave 7 different kids the exact same haircut most people would say they see a resemblance. El cap did a great job growing out the gear and he seems to de-leg his plants to a similar height and train them similarly. 

For “those ppl” who want to claim they are all the same, it’s simple confirmation bias at work.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2018)

All Wild West strains are 50% Stardawg. Expect some similarities. Quite a bit of variation though at my house. Most are at least half Chem which is really why I started with Greenpoint as I had been using Dutch and Canadian seeds and their crosses. With Greenpoint I have had lanky plants and short single cola plants. Dense and loose nugs as well as different type leaves and smells.

Still there is an overarching likeness that is I think, no surprise. That male or any male is kicking half the genetic profile of any progeny.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

GrowRijt said:


> If you are here, it means you are being a douche. You don’t grow GPS. You just have unhealthy lust for dumping on other people’s pics and on Gu’s business. See people like you think that detracting from others makes what you have better.
> 
> Weak sauce. Back to your boring ass echo chamber Heisendoosh. Make sure to log back in as your sock puppet account and tell everyone how great you are. #flexseal


Yawns.....your insults are as weak as Yodas fake pics and kronics ball swings.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I've moved most of the fruity GPS strains out of my possession and been adding some new og/chem stuff as that's been what's been less of a hope to find consistency and more of a certainty in my experience.
> 
> He's not been doing himself any favors on my end as a customer recently. I know I said a couple months ago I wouldn't order another pack again but I'm a degenerate seed addict so I'll make the same mistakes over and over, even if I tell you otherwise.
> 
> ...


Greenpoint has always been sloppy, but like you, I still buy seeds even though I said I wouldn't. 

My next indoor crop is gonna have some funk. 

cowboy cookies
bounty hunter
raindance
gorilla wreck (CV)


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 28, 2018)

Posts seem to disappear in other threads when folks start talking nasty about the person at the helm....but not here. 

So YES...compared to other threads on this board....Gu~ is obviously slipping as he lets the words of those who bag on him repeatedly stand where others..um...just don't.

Fortunately...everyone knows the gig. It is damn funny though. Like nobody notices certainly folks and their not-so-nice-but-often-very-truthful posts are just >gone<? LMFAO.

Get on it Gu~...get on it!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Posts seem to disappear in other threads when folks start talking nasty about the person at the helm....but not here.
> 
> So YES...compared to other threads on this board....Gu~ is obviously slipping as he lets the words of those who bag on him repeatedly stand where others..um...just don't.
> 
> ...


I think the difference is people that are hosing him are actually telling the truth and stating facts. Not just an all hate fest cause gu was a mod on there forum and dropped a ban hammer,or saying they wanna jump his wife, posting pics of stupidity or calling people cucks.
The only thing people Express here are GPS related issues. No one here making up shit.
I think that is the difference. People think we as advertisers have control over bans. It dont work like that. Mods do what they gotta do based on what they are seeing.
As far as gu getting on it I dont think the mods wanted to sensor all the actual legitimate issues people were having. Like real issues not made up shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

This thread is gold sometimes. People voice legit complaints and ethical questions and theyre haters.

I don't bag on fellow members just to be a dick so if Im bagging on ole Gu then there is a reason. I give him credit for running a business and providing jobs etc but are we not to express concerns with his products or business decisions at the risk of being called a hater?

And for the cats that say they're sick of hearing about those things again and again... sorry but there are plenty of people that havent even heard about the s1 deal nearly a year later so you can just deal with it. Ill continually post that shit again and again and again.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Greenpoint has always been sloppy, but like you, I still buy seeds even though I said I wouldn't.
> 
> My next indoor crop is gonna have some funk.
> 
> ...


definitely gonna be watching for the cowboy cookies and cookie wreck. cowboy cookies is one of the GPS strains i am still interested in.

you canadians interested in some of the no longer available discontinued strains get at me if you have a pack of cowboy cookies.

moondance
gunslinger
pioneer kush
purple mountain majesty
maverick


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> definitely gonna be watching for the cowboy cookies and cookie wreck. cowboy cookies is one of the GPS strains i am still interested in.
> 
> you canadians interested in some of the no longer available discontinued strains get at me if you have a pack of cowboy cookies.
> 
> ...


I have multiple purple mountain and maverick as well as like 6 or 7 packs of the Evergreen that is the only strain gu has that was a kind of worked line. It was an older strain he made x his stardawg instead of just another popular cut anyone with these packs shouldn’t sleep on it it was one of my favorite smokes from green point


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 28, 2018)

hillbill said:


> All Wild West strains are 50% Stardawg. Expect some similarities. Quite a bit of variation though at my house. Most are at least half Chem which is really why I started with Greenpoint as I had been using Dutch and Canadian seeds and their crosses. With Greenpoint I have had lanky plants and short single cola





Heisenbeans said:


> Yawns.....your insults are as weak as Yodas fake pics and kronics ball swings.


Ok asshole since I’m swinging from balls explain how the fuck I defended GU at all, u guys need to stop making shit up to feel better abo yourself...


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisen spend more time making beans less time in Gu's thread. Appears you're shilling to generate traffic to your thread when you post in here.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Heisen spend more time making beans less time in Gu's thread. Appears you're shilling to generate traffic to your thread when you post in here.


Im only posting what im observing, trust me ive seen this dudes stuff as of late and im not stressing lol. I have no interest in shilling anything. Ive posted in this thread since the beginning.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Im only posting what im observing, trust me ive seen this dudes stuff as of late and im not stressing lol. I have no interest in shilling anything. Ive posted in this thread since the beginning.


I'm only posting what I'm observing  but I'm a paying customer also, are you?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I'm only posting what I'm observing  but I'm a paying customer also, are you?


If i see something i like sure ill buy a pack in a heartbeat. Why wouldnt I?


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> If i see something i like sure ill buy a pack in a heartbeat. Why wouldnt I?


Nice dodge. What have you purchased from GPS? You've been posting since the beginning surely you've bought 1 pack!?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 28, 2018)

Why would Gu want to have any of the posts deleted? It’s obvious that he gets it, and the detractors, haters (whatever you wanna call them) simply do not. 
This thread is pushing damn near 2K pages...second to only Bodhi (about 2100 pages).
And Bodhi’s page is about 3 years older (I think).

The people that blast all things GPS, only helps GPS, and in a big way. 
The thread grows, the attraction remains and his business and the GPS thread continues to carry on. 

People will watch/read a page or two of shit slinging, only to see the next page of grow pics and good reviews...clear results. 
Good or bad, this thread is growing...in return, more and more people are hearing and seeing gps grows. 
A big part is due to the haters that unknowingly help promelgate Gu and this GPS thread. 
It kills me that they don’t even realize it.
You can bet Gu welcomes all....even the shitty posts. 

With that said, i’ve been happy with my GPS grows, and so have many others.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Nice dodge. What have you purchased from GPS? You've been posting since the beginning surely you've bought 1 pack!?


Not trying to get in this but Heisen used to support/grow GPS.. I know of more than a couple people he's gifted packs to.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Not trying to get in this but Heisen used to support/grow GPS.. I know of more than a couple people he's gifted packs to.


I like Heisen, I'm busting his balls a bit.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


first 10 people to like that post? sounds good ... lol... 

sounds good man maybe something like top monthly buyers or something?


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


Yup,first 10 likes...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 28, 2018)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> first 10 people to like that post? sounds good ... lol...





genuity said:


> Yup,first 10 likes...


... Sounds fair


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 28, 2018)

Works for me


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


something on IG would be my suggestion.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 28, 2018)

10 packs of each, so 20 different people?

Maybe the first 10 posters/growers that re-post their older GPS grows.
That would be bud porn overload!
The other 10 packs for...hmmm...not sure. I’m sure someone will come up with something interesting. lol


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Yup,first 10 likes...


Okay

evergreengardener
CAPT CHESAPEAKE
Kronickeeper
SoHappy101
RattleheadKV2
CannaBruh
Bodean
jonesaa
mefunky
Ginger Viking
Paddletail
rollinfunk
Hazed and confused
naiveCon
Rivendell
main cola
J.James
blowincherrypie
genuity
Blake_n_Concentrates

Dm me

First 10 get MACdawg second 10 get Bison Breath.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

Except Ginger Viking and Blowincherrypie, you guys can kick rocks. edit: and evergreen edit: am I missing any one

j/k edit: of course


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

lol. Unleash the caped crusaders! The marketing genius strikes again! Free pack where do I sign up? Heh, NOT!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Except Ginger Viking and Blowincherrypie, you guys can kick rocks. edit: and evergreen edit: am I missing any one
> 
> j/k edit: of course


i think i was the first to like it and suggest first 10 to like lol


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

and cob nut

edit: j/k *kiss face*


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

i had it liked until i saw the comments about first 10 getting the packs and then i unliked it because i felt like a dirtbag. haha, i stand by my decision!


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> Why would Gu want to have any of the posts deleted? It’s obvious that he gets it, and the detractors, haters (whatever you wanna call them) simply do not.
> This thread is pushing damn near 2K pages...second to only Bodhi (about 2100 pages).
> And Bodhi’s page is about 3 years older (I think).
> 
> ...


Tis true. So why is it the concern of "others" when the truth gets inserted into the thread amongst all the other bullshit? Just cover up the truth with more ball gnawing and auhtoritarian rule? heh. As I stated previously. This dumpster fire is Gu's greatest publicity to drive sales. I don't frequent other forums tho I'm guessing this is his most visited thread. The good,bad and the ugly get it's showcase here. Now where's BCP with his caped crusader meme....insert here


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> and cob nut
> 
> edit: j/k *kiss face*


....lol I'll take my royalties in the form of...... A gal with well developed mammory protuberences and a yearning for giving fellatio. Thanks.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Okay
> 
> evergreengardener
> CAPT CHESAPEAKE
> ...


Glad to see you giving something away.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> i had it liked until i saw the comments about first 10 getting the packs and then i unliked it because i felt like a dirtbag. haha, i stand by my decision!


I was *ALMOST *mad I missed it. I still have strife over my political prisoners. Until I realized I had to follow a command to do so. Heh, nope.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Except Ginger Viking and Blowincherrypie, you guys can kick rocks. edit: and evergreen edit: am I missing any one
> 
> j/k edit: of course


priceless


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


Make it an exchange. 3 packs of unwanted GPS for one pack of the new. Then gift the returned packs to people that lost nuggets.

Edit: Oh.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 3 packs of unwanted GPS


3 packs for 6 packs of gps papers haha

I liked those papers haha


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Okay
> 
> evergreengardener
> CAPT CHESAPEAKE
> ...


i was like the 1st to like dude if you scroll to the bottom and check the times


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Are thee seeds done,or do we have to wait?‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍

The seed game,is like the relentless street corner dealer..
2 for 5'''' C'mon big dawg,you know you got it..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Wifey wants to ban me from the thread. She has been over the shoulder reading me since pay-o-fuckgate. I'm told I'm "too entertained while on the shitter"...heh...her comedic timing is unrivaled by mere mortals.

I wanted to comment about the clusterfuck the list is gonna create. But. It did garner interest. Timing is impecibble. I'm gonna enjoy seeing Gu and Heisen go at it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wifey wants to ban me from the thread. She has been over the shoulder reading me since pay-o-fuckgate. I'm told I'm "too entertained while on the shitter"...heh...her comedic timing is unrivaled by mere mortals.
> 
> I wanted to comment about the clusterfuck the list is gonna create. But.


2 lists in one day people are going to lose their shit haha


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Are thee seeds done,or do we have to wait?‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍
> 
> The seed game,is like the relentless street corner dealer..
> 2 for 5'''' C'mon big dawg,you know you got it..


But most often the guy with the best product and price is not as visible. Take Southern Cross. I just ordered a couple $20 packs...wonder if they'll be any good?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Make it an exchange. 3 packs of unwanted GPS for one pack of the new. Then gift the returned packs to people that lost nuggets.
> 
> Edit: Oh.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Are thee seeds done,or do we have to wait?‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍‍
> 
> The seed game,is like the relentless street corner dealer..
> 2 for 5'''' C'mon big dawg,you know you got it..


Seeds ship 4/20/24


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But most often the guy with the best product and price is not as visible. Take Southern Cross. I just ordered a couple $20 packs...wonder if they'll be any good?


Good on you !!! Southern is a good online friend of mine.He's having a tough time,very nice of you to support him


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Have the "macdawgs" been grown at all? Or just gonna send them out as is? Just want to know when I can see the end result because Im curious if Cap is full of crap about mac1. 

Wouldn't it be stupid if the mac1 really does put out turd mutants? Either way I'll be here trolling, jk.

But to BCP, ginger viking and evergreen, Ill get you cats some lvtk x goji testers in a couple months with much less chance for mutants.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Seeds ship 4/20/24


Wow what coincidence thats the same date as Heisen


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> 3 packs for 6 packs of gps papers haha
> 
> I liked those papers haha


The doob tubes were my favorite freebie. 

I'll trade a dozen GPS stickers for a pack of OBS...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> But most often the guy with the best product and price is not as visible. Take Southern Cross. I just ordered a couple $20 packs...wonder if they'll be any good?


Agreed. I have since learned my lesson about hype trains. It took me some actual digging,reading,following threads and networking to get what the majority of what I wanted for *nearly* free. Those banks I do support,yup southern is one have people behind them as well as the breeders they carry are ones that I vibe with. You know the little people,those who really are passionate about the plant and getting it out to the people. Always fire in genetics from people with that mindset. They aren't driven by capital nor the dire need for more.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The doob tubes were my favorite freebie.
> 
> I'll trade a dozen GPS stickers for a pack of OBS...


Never got me one of those doob tubes

A bunch of stickers and papers though. Have my stickers to my nephew they are all over the bottom of his and his friends skateboards


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The doob tubes were my favorite freebie.
> 
> I'll trade a dozen GPS stickers for a pack of OBS...


use the shit out of my doob tubes


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

tommarijuana said:


> Good on you !!! Southern is a good online friend of mine.He's having a tough time,very nice of you to support him


That's good to know he's a good cat....but I was just looking for some Hooch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> 2 lists in one day people are going to lose their shit haha


Indeed! 2019 should be special,entertaining,and enlightening. I guess it's safe to say Game On! Shame some feel they HAVE to pick a side. I'll be over here in my RIU lazyboy with the remote.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

I have some hooch from SC @Amos Otis. They were a freebie I think, that or maybe a gift because they were out of Doc's bean I ordered. Only had 3 beans in it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> I have some hooch from SC @Amos Otis. They were a freebie I think, that or maybe a gift because they were out of Doc's bean I ordered.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 28, 2018)

@Gu~ Take my name off the list, I didn't realize that I was signing up for seeds when I liked the post. I need to work through my vault before adding more to it and I wouldn't feel right taking them. Give them to someone that might grow them out before 2020.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Indeed! 2019 should be special,entertaining,and enlightening. I guess it's safe to say Game On! Shame some feel they HAVE to pick a side. I'll be over here in my RIU lazyboy with the remote.


Yeah man dudes using 1 Male, lol one of my moms to reversed is the mother of his daddy Haha. The Corey cut was used in the majority of the stardawg crosses. It was the mother of 3 chems and used with ONYCD to make the long list of stardawg crosses. 91chem reversed to Corey cut would smoke any of this shit on a bad day. Big difference between using one Male and several.
I'll bet dollars to donuts GPS brings in house fems to the table in the very near future. Bank on it


----------



## ahlkemist (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just curious what kind dosage you take on the RSO . Seems like it is a lot more expensive than the isolate that i had purchased thru green point.


I take 50mg before bed and my father claims that the 30mg I give him daily before work saved his career. He was going to give up at 58 but says this rso saved his painful construction labor life.
They offer 1000mg for 40$
And 5000mg for 180$
We have tried everything and back. Nothing beats the results. Or dosage.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah man dudes using 1 Male, lol one of my moms to reversed is the mother of his daddy Haha. The Corey cut was used in the majority of the stardawg crosses. It was the mother of 3 chems and used with ONYCD to make the long list of stardawg crosses. 91chem reversed to Corey cut would smoke any of this shit on a bad day. Big difference between using one Male and several.
> I'll bet dollars to donuts GPS brings in house fems to the table in the very near future. Bank on it


Corey is not the cut used Kate Upton is but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> I have multiple purple mountain and maverick as well as like 6 or 7 packs of the Evergreen that is the only strain gu has that was a kind of worked line. It was an older strain he made x his stardawg instead of just another popular cut anyone with these packs shouldn’t sleep on it it was one of my favorite smokes from green point


First pack of GP I purchased and the reason I purchased it was it looked liked his most worked line. Definitely unique flavor smoke and the one I ran this summer was a heavy yielder but a little fluffy.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Corey is not the cut used Kate Upton is but I'm sure you knew that.


Corey is 3chems mom


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> First pack of GP I purchased and the reason I purchased it was it looked liked his most worked line. Definitely unique flavor smoke and the one I ran this summer was a heavy yielder but a little fluffy.


Mine was not fluffy at all rock hard dense golf balls.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Corey is not the cut used Kate Upton is but I'm sure you knew that.


The corey was in the first generation stardawg crosses, Gu's male came from later generation stardawg crosses but im pretty sure the corey was in there somewhere.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

I believe GU got from Green dot . This is green dots female from those seeds






Green Dots quote from 2013
This one is far and away better smelling than any other chemdawg plant I have ever tried, and ive had plenty of the Guava and Haim cut


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The corey was in the first generation stardawg crosses, Gu's male came from later generation stardawg crosses but im pretty sure the corey was in there somewhere.


Every list that has 3chems parents that has been blessed by TD has Corey as the stardawg cut used for 3chems, unless something has changed or Americangrower has new info. This has been assumed for going on 4 years now that Corey was used as mom.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Corey is 3chems mom


Yes JJ is using Corey now


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yes JJ is using Corey now


I think I am misunderstanding and you guys were talking about Gu's male... carry on


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

GU's male is 2012 seed not new release. Corey is a really good cut thats widely available. Not many have the Kate Upton that brought the purple


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yes JJ is using Corey now


Hes been using the corey and claims that the corey was used in all the newer crosses\, He just swaps out the male. The 91 Chem and Chem 4 were used in those foirst gen crosses.Thats where the illuminatti and corey came from. I highly doubt dude made 4 years worth of seeds and only released them a little at a time. Im pretty sure the Kate upton came from the corey or close relative and a different male was used.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisen you do know that both Illuminatti and Corey were grown by some1 else not JJ right


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

He was given them back to breed with


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> GU's male is 2012 seed not new release. Corey is a really good cut thats widely available. Not many have the Kate Upton that brought the purple


Ill make the chem91 X corey seeds in fems because I have both cuts and people can find there own kate uptons lol.No matter what i would take them seeds over anything i have seen as of late. a reversed Corey to 91 chem skunk VA would be rediculous.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu's male puts out fire so not sure why it matters, it's all conjecture and speculation.
Heisen has no beans available so not sure what he's tripping on, no sales lost when no product to move.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Heisen you do know that both Illuminatti and Corey were grown by some1 else not JJ right


Yes of course i do, They were given back to him to breed with and he used them to make alot of top dawg strains.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ill make the chem91 X corey seeds in fems because I have both cuts and people can find there own kate uptons lol.No matter what i would take them seeds over anything i have seen as of late. a reversed Corey to 91 chem skunk VA would be rediculous.


a self'd chemD would be more desirable imo, or Gu's stardawg to a chemD or one of your fems back to chemD, why you guys mess with these other chems i don't get it lol but then again we all have our taste in music and women(men?)


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Ill make the chem91 X corey seeds in fems because I have both cuts and people can find there own kate uptons lol.No matter what i would take them seeds over anything i have seen as of late. a reversed Corey to 91 chem skunk VA would be rediculous.


won't disagree that it could make some fire. Then again it could be hermie central like Jbez wedding cake was


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Gu's male puts out fire so not sure why it matters, it's all conjecture and speculation.
> Heisen has no beans available so not sure what he's tripping on, no sales lost when no product to move.


The only conjecture and speculation is the fire part, plants that dont even finish.Yeah dont get me started.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


Maybe give them to the folks you owe money/nuggets to? Or you could just use them to bribe folks on here for loyalty since your business practices no longer do that?
@Ginger Viking @blowincherrypie @evergreengardener 
I got a free pack of CV gear for each of you. Send me a DM.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> won't disagree that it could make some fire. Then again it could be hermie central like Jbez wedding cake was


Why people even say the cake is herm is retarded,I know 2 other people with that cut including me and i have stressed the shit out that plant and it never hermied on both times ive ran her,I know @Dustjesus has ran her and NOT 1 single ball or seed. I dont know where this comes from. Maybe hearsay but i have ran her and the rumors are false.


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> The only conjecture and speculation is the fire part, plants that dont even finish.Yeah dont get me started.


Bordering on slander...


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why people even say the cake is herm is retarded,I know 2 other people with that cut including me and i have stressed the shit out that plant and it never hermied on both times ive ran her,I know @Dustjesus has ran her and NOT 1 single ball or seed. I dont know where this comes from. Maybe hearsay but i have ran her and the rumors are false.


Didn't you say you had other cuts notorious for tossing bananas but did not under your stress conditions?

Might be a pattern there..


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> a self'd chemD would be more desirable imo, or Gu's stardawg to a chemD or one of your fems back to chemD, why you guys mess with these other chems i don't get it lol but then again we all have our taste in music and women(men?)


I have enough Chem D, GG4, Loompa Underdog/Headband and Deathstar crossed to a recessive male Skunk18 to last a lifetime.lol
















part of my Bx side project.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Didn't you say you had other cuts notorious for tossing bananas but did not under your stress conditions?
> 
> Might be a pattern there..


Yeah they go in the garbage where they are supposed to go. Maybe good for growing under optimum conditions but definitely not what i would use to make seeds.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Why people even say the cake is herm is retarded,I know 2 other people with that cut including me and i have stressed the shit out that plant and it never hermied on both times ive ran her,I know @Dustjesus has ran her and NOT 1 single ball or seed. I dont know where this comes from. Maybe hearsay but i have ran her and the rumors are false.


Never said it herm but facts are Jbeez cake cross did


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Yeah they go in the garbage where they are supposed to go. Maybe good for growing under optimum conditions but definitely not what i would use to make seeds.


I was refering to ECSD but maybe I didn't understand your project in full. I thought you couldn't get the ecsd to stress out which was like whaaaat


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have enough Chem D, GG4, Loompa Underdog/Headband and Deathstar crossed to a recessive male Skunk18 to last a lifetime.lol
> 
> part of my Bx side project.


But where's the chemD x headband? chemD x chemD


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Never said it herm but facts are Jbeez cake cross did


Could have came from the animal mints male he is using who knows. I have not seen anyone having issues with the cake crosses personally and i have never seen it on the plant for myself. I follow his IG and all ii see is fire after fire of anything crossed with trianglemints3.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Could have came from the animal mints male he is using who knows. I have not seen anyone having issues with the cake crosses personally and i have never seen it on the plant for myself. I follow his IG and all ii see is fire after fire of anything crossed with trianglemints3.


Well do you think he is going to post herm plants or the fire ones?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> I was refering to ECSD but maybe I didn't understand your project in full. I thought you couldn't get the ecsd to stress out which was like whaaaat


Naw i already reversed the ECSD. there are alot of crosses with the ECSD in them that are dank. Its not stopping anyone from growing them and finding that 1 keeper. I believe GU has a few ECSD crosses. Im not sure on what cut he is using but it can happen with the ECSD.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> But where's the chemD x headband? chemD x chemD


lol. Be kind of hard since I don't do or grow fems


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> lol. Be kind of hard since I don't do or grow fems


Wait.. but you grew chemD  and gg4, can we conclude they are NOT fems?


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well do you think he is going to post herm plants or the fire ones?


Herms are part of growing, its what happens when dealing with these eites. Majority of people arent really growing these strains to fill there tent with smoke, There looking for that keeper mom to hold onto. Ive seen plenty of herm reports from this thread and even experienced it for myself. These moms want to survive and reproduce. we deny them from that so intersex traits are eventually a part of growing. Throw em away and move on.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

CannaBruh said:


> Gu's male puts out fire so not sure why it matters, it's all conjecture and speculation.
> Heisen has no beans available so not sure what he's tripping on, no sales lost when no product to move.


Um @Heisenbeans has not ripped off anyone though. I have been seriously ripped off by GPS. I have almost 40 packs of his gear...and a big amount of the s1 seeds!!! I was given gold nuggets as replacement....then that fucker took them away!! How about that for customer service??? So I have shit seeds...and he has my $$$. My anger is actually not so much directed at GPS...I honestly can't believe that some of you from what I have read....still support this clown?? Your brothers in arms so to speak have been straight up ripped off by this guy...you turn a blind eye, because it didn't affect you?? WOW!!! I guess the new norm is....as long as I didn't get fucked...fuck it...I will continue to support this thief?? Very strange times we live in now I guess.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

OK I don't grow fem seeds, I'm not against growing a clone that came from a herm or fem. I just don't believe in no males. Where would we be if scientist made artificial sperm and ladies started impregnating themselves with female only sperm.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> OK I don't grow fem seeds, I'm not against growing a clone that came from a herm or fem. I just don't believe in no males. Where would we be if scientist made artificial sperm and ladies started impregnating themselves with female only sperm.


Statistics say thats where its going, There are far less males in the world than it use to. I was reading a big article on the end of the X chromosone in biolgy and evolution. pretty interesting read.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Statistics say thats where its going, There are far less males in the world than it use to. I was reading a big article on the end of the X chromosone in biolgy and evolution. pretty interesting read.


is that why theres so many beautiful ladies


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Maybe give them to the folks you owe money/nuggets to?


If this were in the realm of possibility, I'd I would consider it. Then trade 'em.

j/k edit *kisses* Gu.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have enough Chem D, GG4, Loompa Underdog/Headband and Deathstar crossed to a recessive male Skunk18 to last a lifetime.lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is A Lot of beans.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

Hahah damn I should of been checking greenpoint thread this morning, lol Send some macdawg to aus... if u feel like it


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Um @Heisenbeans has not ripped off anyone though. I have been seriously ripped off by GPS. I have almost 40 packs of his gear...and a big amount of the s1 seeds!!! I was given gold nuggets as replacement....then that fucker took them away!! How about that for customer service??? So I have shit seeds...and he has my $$$. My anger is actually not so much directed at GPS...I honestly can't believe that some of you from what I have read....still support this clown?? Your brothers in arms so to speak have been straight up ripped off by this guy...you turn a blind eye, because it didn't affect you?? WOW!!! I guess the new norm is....as long as I didn't get fucked...fuck it...I will continue to support this thief?? Very strange times we live in now I guess.


When a chance at some "fire" comes rather cheaply,ethics,morals,principles and a slew of other shit gets eviscerated and tossed aside.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> When a chance at some "fire" comes rather cheaply,ethics,morals,principles and a slew of other shit gets eviscerated and tossed aside.


It seems you have hit the nail on the head mate!! I hope you didn't get shafted.

Cheers


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> It seems you have hit the nail on the head mate!! I hope you didn't get shafted.
> 
> Cheers


I was spared being  by payofix because my bank acted as a prophylactic from the shagging,so they took that sausage to the backside for me once caught. However,I was still infected by a horrible S1 disease eradicated and vaccinated by abstaining from further contact. Still have political prisoners I'd like to know their whereabouts. Pretty sure they suffered the same fate as the embassy reporter.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Maybe give them to the folks you owe money/nuggets to? Or you could just use them to bribe folks on here for loyalty since your business practices no longer do that?
> @Ginger Viking @blowincherrypie @evergreengardener
> I got a free pack of CV gear for each of you. Send me a DM.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Um @Heisenbeans has not ripped off anyone though. I have been seriously ripped off by GPS. I have almost 40 packs of his gear...and a big amount of the s1 seeds!!! I was given gold nuggets as replacement....then that fucker took them away!! How about that for customer service??? So I have shit seeds...and he has my $$$. My anger is actually not so much directed at GPS...I honestly can't believe that some of you from what I have read....still support this clown?? Your brothers in arms so to speak have been straight up ripped off by this guy...you turn a blind eye, because it didn't affect you?? WOW!!! I guess the new norm is....as long as I didn't get fucked...fuck it...I will continue to support this thief?? Very strange times we live in now I guess.


Exactly bro! Well said, imo.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

SoHappy101 said:


> The thread grows, the attraction remains and his business and the GPS thread continues to carry on.


A few months back this thread grew way faster than its snailing along now. Also I think that every new pack coming from gps will be $150 now. Look at jelly pie and bison breath, and I wont even have to tell you about the macdawg. No attraction there. Everyone was attracted to cheap packs (lucky if you got them on reverse auction). I dont think many people pay full price for them testers. Makes you wonder why each pack is going up to $150 now


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Exactly bro! Well said, imo.


Thanks mate!!! The loss of the money actually does not bother me as much as the loss of community standing against this sort of fuckery. I am confused for sure.

Cheers


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 28, 2018)

Where does this 6000 dollars for a pack of seeds shit come from, The kate cut came from the auctioned packs and it seems they went for between 340 to 550 a pack at the cup. Funny how these silly ass rumors get to going. Here is green dots side of the story and for some reason there was some misunderstanding on the lineage.
https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

I can't even look at the site. It's too tempting. I'm betting the $150 price tag is to adjust for auctions? Set high-barter-end up at price you wanted for them anyway? Right around $50 a pack,with a few lower auction outliers. Win win for the Gipper.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> Thanks mate!!! The loss of the money actually does not bother me as much as the loss of community standing against this sort of fuckery. I am confused for sure.
> 
> Cheers


For sure. It is one of the qualities of humans I hate, the whole "dog eats dog" mentality or the "I don't care, it doesn't effect me" attitudes. 

Always makes me think of old Billy Jack's theme song One tin soldier. The hook is priceless "go ahead and hate your neighbor, go ahead and cheat a friend..."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Where does this 6000 dollars for a pack of seeds shit come from, The kate cut came from the auctioned packs and it seems they went for between 340 to 550 a pack at the cup. Funny how these silly ass rumors get to going. Here is green dots side of the story and for some reason there was some misunderstanding on the lineage.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


Supposedly it was a charity auction and the winning bid just bid 6k to help dude out, not because the pack demanded such a high price.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> (lucky if you got them on reverse auction)


There was a time in the beginning where you could score all packs for practically free (the price of shipping)with nuggets and auctions even copper chem back in the “out the door” timeframe haha


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There was a time in the beginning where you could score all packs for practically free with nuggets and auctions even copper chem back in the “out the door” timeframe haha


Ahhh those were good ole days!


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For sure. It is one of the qualities of humans I hate, the whole "dog eats dog" mentality or the "I don't care, it doesn't effect me" attitudes.
> 
> Always makes me think of old Billy Jack's theme song One tin soldier. The hook is priceless "go ahead and hate your neighbor, go ahead and cheat a friend..."


Ahhh you took me back in time mate...good one!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There was a time in the beginning where you could score all packs for practically free (the price of shipping)with nuggets and auctions even copper chem back in the “out the door” timeframe haha


I still do pretty good in auctions. My last two packs were $15 & $17 out the door. 
Just gotta be patient.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still do pretty good in auctions. My last two packs were $15 & $17 out the door.
> Just gotta be patient.


That’s great man I got a stockpile of gps to go through over time so don’t really check into the auctions anymore. 


Thegermling said:


> Ahhh those were good ole days!


Wasn’t your first post here around 4/20 the good ole days were gone by then those were ok days


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still do pretty good in auctions. My last two packs were $15 & $17 out the door.
> Just gotta be patient.


This right here. I don't think I've ever spent more than $30 out the door for a pack of GPS. I see sub $20 packs on the auction every day.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> There was a time in the beginning where you could score all packs for practically free (the price of shipping)with nuggets and auctions even copper chem back in the “out the door” timeframe haha


When he had that purple punch/mimosa drop 
Back when $1 was 1 gold nugget

I hit big with that deal,paid for purple punch (cash)4bills had nuggets in my account befor I sent payment,used them nuggets on Mimosa ..somewhat free(depending on how you look at it)

Like the next week all hell started to break loose..
Gu took his ball & went home..


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> That’s great man I got a stockpile of gps to go through over time so don’t really check into the auctions anymore.
> 
> Wasn’t your first post here around 4/20 the good ole days were gone by then those were ok days


Im not sure but all I remember was getting three free packs of beans once and I wasnt even diamond status. I didnt even get charged on shipping!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 28, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Wifey wants to ban me from the thread. She has been over the shoulder reading me since pay-o-fuckgate. I'm told I'm "too entertained while on the shitter"...heh...her comedic timing is unrivaled by mere mortals.
> 
> I wanted to comment about the clusterfuck the list is gonna create. But. It did garner interest. Timing is impecibble. I'm gonna enjoy seeing Gu and Heisen go at it.


This is totally my sitting on the shitter thread, especially on bad days. Your wife sounds like a winner, sincerely


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 28, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> Where does this 6000 dollars for a pack of seeds shit come from, The kate cut came from the auctioned packs and it seems they went for between 340 to 550 a pack at the cup. Funny how these silly ass rumors get to going. Here is green dots side of the story and for some reason there was some misunderstanding on the lineage.
> https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/stardawg-chem-4-x-tres-dawg.64133/


Yeah I didn't pull my comment in your thread out of thin air, but at the same time I don't like spreading false information as previously stated in that thread. thcfarmer is not where I heard it but that may be where it came from originally. It was somewhere in this thread but I don't feel like wading through 100s of pages to find it. Moral of the story is that everything on the internet is true and you can bet your life on that.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still do pretty good in auctions. My last two packs were $15 & $17 out the door.
> Just gotta be patient.


While I understand the seed collecting....you are sending this guy more money after it is clear that he has ripped many customers??? I am not attempting to be rude at all mate...I am just curious why you support this parasite???


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 28, 2018)

Michael Huntherz said:


> This is totally my sitting on the shitter thread, especially on bad days. Your wife sounds like a winner.


That's when I do my best work...you must be a politician too.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 28, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> That's when I do my best work...you must be a politician too.


Close enough.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> Back when $1 was 1 gold nugget


Back when 1 nugget was 1 dollar and you got your nuggets before payment was sent. I remember that made sales and auctions practically free that’s how most of us ended up with so many gps packs


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


I stand corrected,there are 6 in the tube. Say the word,they are yours.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> Back when 1 nugget was 1 dollar and you got your nuggets before payment was sent. I remember that made sales and auctions practically free that’s how most of us ended up with so many gps packs


But the truly sad part is that he buggered so many with the s1 deal!! Has everyone forgotten about that?? I got a message from a friend about it...no message from GPS letting me know that the s1 seeds were rubbish!!..I send a message to GPS..get gold nuggets as credit...then gold nuggets are just gone?? I wonder how many people have those packs in their possession and have no clue that they were ripped??? There was certainly no message sent out that they were bunk.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> But the truly sad part is that he buggered so many with the s1 deal!! Has everyone forgotten about that?? I got a message from a friend about it...no message from GPS letting me know that the s1 seeds were rubbish!!..I send a message to GPS..get gold nuggets as credit...then gold nuggets are just gone?? I wonder how many people have those packs in their possession and have no clue that they were ripped??? There was certainly no message sent out that they were bunk.


No body has forgot and it’s brought up here regularly so no1 forgets. And new eyes can see it. What we are talking about however was long before the S1 deal went down.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

evergreengardener said:


> No body has forgot and it’s brought up here regularly so no1 forgets. And new eyes can see it. What we are talking about however was long before the S1 deal went down.


OK I see...thanks. I just want it to be known that I took a big stab to the wanker so to speak by this GPS guy. Just attempting to prevent it from happening to others.

Cheers


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> OK I see...thanks. I just want it to be known that I took a big stab to the wanker so to speak by this GPS guy. Just attempting to prevent it from happening to others.
> 
> Cheers


Shoot me an email I’ll get you a credit.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Dec 28, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> Shoot me an email I’ll get you a credit.


You will give back a credit..that you took away from me with the gold nugget fiasco??? Please tell me you are offering this to ALL members that you took nuggets from??? No thanks...I have accepted the loss, and a credit for seeds at your site does not sweeten the deal.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2018)

genuity said:


> When he had that purple punch/mimosa drop
> Back when $1 was 1 gold nugget
> 
> I hit big with that deal,paid for purple punch (cash)4bills had nuggets in my account befor I sent payment,used them nuggets on Mimosa ..somewhat free(depending on how you look at it)
> ...


Didn't those go for over $300 a pack?
I remember OES had the same seeds a week earlier for around $200. That was the first time I'd seen GPS, ask way too much, for a pack of seeds.

Now, there are multiple vendors of Symbiotic to choose from, but I haven't taken the bait, yet.


----------



## genuity (Dec 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Didn't those go for over $300 a pack?
> I remember OES had the same seeds a week earlier for around $200. That was the first time I'd seen GPS, ask way too much, for a pack of seeds.
> 
> Now, there are multiple vendors of Symbiotic to choose from, but I haven't taken the bait, yet.


Yup..

Right at the time they(symbiotic) just wanted to sell to Cali only..
So that played a big part..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> While I understand the seed collecting....you are sending this guy more money after it is clear that he has ripped many customers??? I am not attempting to be rude at all mate...I am just curious why you support this parasite???


I’m a shameless whore???


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2018)

I have to laugh when people claim their GPS gear is junk, apart from the S1 fiasco.
Gu~'s purple Stardawg crosses might come out smelling like dank Chem, stretch like a beanstalk in flower and have a long flower time, but there are some stellar pheno's to be found.

I do wish he had another stud to work with and that makes his selection very 1 dimensional and rather boring, once you've grown out a few packs, but the quality has been on point.

How about a Chem D fem line @Gu~ or 
Chem D X Copper Chem. 
My withers start to tremble at the damage you could inflict on your competitors with such offerings. 

Signed,
GPS Nutswinger


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr.Pickles said:


> You will give back a credit..that you took away from me with the gold nugget fiasco??? Please tell me you are offering this to ALL members that you took nuggets from??? No thanks...I have accepted the loss, and a credit for seeds at your site does not sweeten the deal.


You sound a bit sour, Mr Pickles. Why not take the offer?



CoB_nUt said:


> I stand corrected,there are 6 in the tube. Say the word,they are yours.


I've got ten en route, but thanks, amigo. Figure it's an inexpensive route to get some Mimosa in the mix @HydroRed . All's cool, I know you're seeking the DDS por moi.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 28, 2018)

Well i finally finished this monster of a thread. And i just gotta say you guys are fucking hilarious. I haven't grown any gps gear yet but I'm sitting on a pack of raindance. My opinion of gu and and his gear was solidified a long time ago but i just kept reading because it was just so entertaining. Thanks guys, for entertaining me.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> All's cool, I know you're seeking the DDS por moi.


Si Senior! As soon as they drop in Jan.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 28, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Well i finally finished this monster of a thread. And i just gotta say you guys are fucking hilarious.


Oh, the irony. Read the whole thread!


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 28, 2018)

I bought a pack of Jelly's and so I had to add Pig Whistle and Full Moon. Good deal with the 40% off, are you kiddin' me?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 28, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Oh, the irony. Read the whole thread!


Not sure I see the irony...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Not sure I see the irony...


You'll need to read the whole thread to see it.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 28, 2018)

some more butter bout to be chopped, this one has faded nicely


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> You'll need to read the whole thread to see it.
> 
> View attachment 4256407


Got it. I remember now. Sorry a little ripped lol. Easy to forget with all thats happened at the dumpster fire.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have to laugh when people claim their GPS gear is junk, apart from the S1 fiasco.
> Gu~'s purple Stardawg crosses might come out smelling like dank Chem, stretch like a beanstalk in flower and have a long flower time, but there are some stellar pheno's to be found.
> 
> I do wish he had another stud to work with and that makes his selection very 1 dimensional and rather boring, once you've grown out a few packs, but the quality has been on point.
> ...


Agreed. My experience with GPS gear has been great. While others may not have had a great customer experience, anyone claiming his gear is bunk is dishonest at best.

Also, all three Sundance Kid plants I have in flower smell like candy. Yum.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

klx said:


> I would not worry about white hairs, just go on the trichs. I just started chopping some Gunslinger, with 10 - 15% amber trichs but loads of white hairs. After a dry they retract and pretty much disappear:
> 
> View attachment 4255780
> 
> ...



this is exactly why the wild west line needs to stop. 74 days flower, big fluffy airy buds, everything smells stardawg leaning, nothing resembles the mother. only faint hints of mother. structure or bag appeal not like mother

the whole point of one male hitting all the elites... we want stuff that seems more like the elites. with a hint of the stardawg, not the other way around.

giving away 10 packs of macdawg? when there was only 30 packs to begin with?

I smell bullshit.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And for the cats that say they're sick of hearing about those things again and again... sorry but there are plenty of people that havent even heard about the s1 deal nearly a year later so you can just deal with it. Ill continually post that shit again and again and again.


You know, there IS another way to handle that concern (uninformed S1 customers.) You could just start a new thread with an obvious title that would attract any customers with those seeds and spell it out there. Something like "Greenpoint Seeds S1 elite ripoff" or something like that. Nail it in 1 post right up front, and then all the people selflessly putting in daily effort to keep the froth of hatred whipped to a high peak could take a day off.

Hell, even better . . . create a general thread called "Problems with Greenpoint Seeds" and unload ALL of the issues you and others that share your concerns seem so fixated on.
Anyone scrolling the forum or searching for info on Greenpoint would hit the thread immediately, and not have to risk missing your message because of the inconvenient volume of satisfied, successful Greenpoint customers diluting this thread with happy grow and smoke reports.

Just saying, you fellows are going about this all wrong. Very inefficient way to get your messages out.


----------



## Ginger Viking (Dec 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> You know, there IS another way to handle that concern (uninformed S1 customers.) You could just start a new thread with an obvious title that would attract any customers with those seeds and spell it out there. Something like "Greenpoint Seeds S1 elite ripoff" or something like that. Nail it in 1 post right up front, and then all the people selflessly putting in daily effort to keep the froth of hatred whipped to a high peak could take a day off.
> 
> Hell, even better . . . create a general thread called "Problems with Greenpoint Seeds" and unload ALL of the issues you and others that share your concerns seem so fixated on.
> Anyone scrolling the forum or searching for info on Greenpoint would hit the thread immediately, and not have to risk missing your message because of the inconvenient volume of satisfied, successful Greenpoint customers diluting this thread with happy grow and smoke reports.
> ...


That doesn't fix the problem for all s1 victims. Some people don't scroll these forums...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 29, 2018)

think there is one under the seed bank review thingie


----------



## Tranquileyes (Dec 29, 2018)

Ginger Viking said:


> That doesn't fix the problem for all s1 victims. Some people don't scroll these forums...


It seems like some of the S1 "victims" can't even help themselves/are refusing help.. lol. At this point I'm doubting these salty folks even purchased packs and were burnt like they claim.

Fwiw when I noticed the nuggets disappear, I emailed Gu and he immediately made a coupon code w free shipping. I ended up scoring 4 packs for the same price as one s1, the almighty Jelly Pie included lol. 

Fucking guy can't even give packs away without catching slack lol. I've been hypothesizing the members trolling this thread are the same folks, using different usernames, that ran the likes of B and other breeders off of this forum. I'm actually amazed Gu hasn't gone the same route...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 29, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> Lazarus naturals 5k mg rso style. 180$
> Since I have found them, NOTHING can come anywhere remotely close for price or quality. They EVEN offer 60% off for vets, disabled and low income.
> 
> Edited:
> The rso style is full spectrum but they also offer plenty, if you pref isolate that's there too. Haven't turned my back since I found them.


you sure can't beat the prices and those discounts for the veterans. Ive met and talked to the gal from alicecbd and she's an ex military vet and not as big as Lazarus, but the facebook reviews and testimonials from her full spectrum paste which is the rso style I believe are good. I can't afford it but just sayin. She does have a website, informative, albeit homey and smaller.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 29, 2018)

Although I fought it for the longest time, I finally resorted to using the ignore feature on many of the biggest people trashing this thread.
Didn't want to do it. I assume that their jihad is only one part of what might otherwise be interesting people.
Just couldn't stand to read it any more.
WOW! What an improvement!

The only thing that messes up the full effect is people replying to the troll posts. I can't see what they are replying too so it makes it a bit confusing, but since the keep saying the same things over and over again, it's not too big of a challenge to fill in the blanks i guess.


Tranquileyes said:


> It seems like some of the S1 "victims" can't even help themselves/are refusing help.. lol. At this point I'm doubting these salty folks even purchased packs and were burnt like they claim.


Yes, this.
People who complain without giving a vendor a chance to resolve their issue are either fakes, troublemakers, or both. I have no time for either.
Mr Pickles, new handle less than a month old, comes in complaining of being ripped off. @Gu~ offers to resolve his issue and he refuses.
THAT'S how you get on the ignore list people 



Ginger Viking said:


> That doesn't fix the problem for all s1 victims. Some people don't scroll these forums...


Well Viking, that kind of makes the strategy all the more absurd doesn't it?
"I have to spend my time here complaining about something so that people affected by it but not informed by the vendor will find out through my efforts and help themselves. If only I could figure out how to get them to come here and read it?"


----------



## J.James (Dec 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Although I fought it for the longest time, I finally resorted to using the ignore feature on many of the biggest people trashing this thread.
> Didn't want to do it. I assume that their jihad is only one part of what might otherwise be interesting people.
> Just couldn't stand to read it any more.
> WOW! What an improvement!
> ...


LoL this is great stuff!
Keep killin it Gu~


----------



## grayeyes (Dec 29, 2018)

I am sure many are 'butt hurt' by being your ignore list.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Mr Pickles, new handle less than a month old, comes in complaining of being ripped off. @Gu~ offers to resolve his issue and he refuses.


That seems to be Mr Pickles' bread and butter. [ 2,3,4....]


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2018)

ignore everyone who has had negative experiences and continue in your echo chamber of ignorance. it's absolutely no skin off the backs of the people who now know better.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 29, 2018)

grayeyes said:


> I am sure many are 'butt hurt' by being your ignore list.


I seriously doubt it 
I'm not a rollitup "somebody"
Just using this place for the bits of useful info it contains.


----------



## Cptn (Dec 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> ignore everyone who has had negative experiences and continue in your echo chamber of ignorance. it's absolutely no skin off the backs of the people who now know better.


I don't need to hear the same issues regurgitated 1000 times to understand them.
I had S1s and Gu gave me nuggets which I promptly flipped for other strains I wanted anyway. I believe at that time I was offered the option of refund, exchange or nuggets. I took nuggets and kicked ass in the auctions with them.
Like many here, I advised him in email to contact all customers who purchased them directly to let them know of the issue with the seeds. He chose to disregard this suggestion obviously.
I enjoyed the direct communication with the seed maker, and something I look for in other seeds I consider.
He has a warranty on his seeds. No sprout? All Males? All crap phenos? He'll make it right.
May want some evidence that you actually tried to grow them, but otherwise, not bad.
We all understand that it costs money to do a run and it's better to to find out your seeds are bunk before you waste money.
I feel sorry for people who are trying to buy cannabis seeds on the internet and do not take advantage of forums to educate themselves. In this day and age, that seems like pretty risky behavior.
Payofix? Yeah, that service is sketchy as hell. He should drop them.
Other seed banks use them too.
I did my first greenpoint order with credit card. Had to jump through hoops. Sketchy. Finally worked out and I got my seeds. Luckily never had any ID theft/bogus charges. I do believe some have had that experience. I do not believe GPS had anything to do with it, but they SHOULD stop working with payofix.
Using other people's pics? I believe that people should get permission before using other people's pics. Gu screwed up doing that on a couple of strains. Seems he has stopped doing that. I don't think that has anything to do with the legit pedigree's of his lines. Clearly many of the cuts he uses as mothers are validated by local partners in CO and available in their legal market.

My "echo chamber of ignorance"  I like that. Poetic 
Man, the only echo's in this thread are the constant looping of whiners.
GPS wild west series are F1 hybrids of solid hybrid cuts with a stardawg male at often ridiculous prices. I know exactly what to expect from the offspring of those lines.
People who complain about the pheno spreads are just showing their ignorance. It's OK, at least it's not an "echo chanber of ignorance." Well, in fact, maybe it is. 
That's another thing the whiners like to pile on about. "My F1 hybrids don't all look like the mother! Whaaaah "


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 29, 2018)

Tranquileyes said:


> It seems like some of the S1 "victims" can't even help themselves/are refusing help.. lol. At this point I'm doubting these salty folks even purchased packs and were burnt like they claim.
> 
> Fwiw when I noticed the nuggets disappear, I emailed Gu and he immediately made a coupon code w free shipping. I ended up scoring 4 packs for the same price as one s1, the almighty Jelly Pie included lol.
> 
> Fucking guy can't even give packs away without catching slack lol. I've been hypothesizing the members trolling this thread are the same folks, using different usernames, that ran the likes of B and other breeders off of this forum. I'm actually amazed Gu hasn't gone the same route...


I was a "victim" of the s1 fiasco and got nuggets as compensation... I used all but like $50 worth which I was waving for packs on the reverse auctions... ordered my packs and didn't see the nuggets option so I emailed gps and got sent a link about nuggets not existing anymore... no coupon code

Now having said that I manipulated his system at times.... got $1400 worth of stuff dvg oni CVS cult classics.... some combination of those from gps on one of his huge sales with the old $350 coupon that stacked with the sale and one from nuggets that stacked with huge discount codes .. ended up with 3 packs dvg 2 humble pie and a citrus farmer... 3 packs of cult classic 1 dirty sister 1 flash mob and 1 mandarin sunset...3 packs of oni 1papaya og 1 puro papaya and 1 papayahusca a a pack of jelly pie from gps and cannaventure pure raspberry and pure ghost.... among some other packs that I didn't pay a thing for. .. I have pretty much the whole cannaventure line in doubles minus the new releases that i barely paid a thing for... only thing else I even have slight interest in from gps is cookies and chem

I think I can live with the missing nuggets


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> this is exactly why the wild west line needs to stop. 74 days flower, big fluffy airy buds, everything smells stardawg leaning, nothing resembles the mother. only faint hints of mother. structure or bag appeal not like mother
> 
> the whole point of one male hitting all the elites... we want stuff that seems more like the elites. with a hint of the stardawg, not the other way around.
> 
> ...


Well I've only grown 3 GU crosses. Cowboy Cookies was kickass GMO pheno's. Bodega was good with lots of bubble gum coming through on the inhale and chem/diesel exhale. Snake oil was pure chem/diesel but given the makeup of bio-d thats kinda how it should have been.

I don't know what you are talking about when it comes to airy buds, non of mine were. I'm guessing it was a haze cross or bad environment. 
All mine finished as expected. White pistils has absolutely nothing to do with whether or not buds are done. Tho it does make producing seeds much easier.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I have to laugh when people claim their GPS gear is junk, apart from the S1 fiasco.
> Gu~'s purple Stardawg crosses might come out smelling like dank Chem, stretch like a beanstalk in flower and have a long flower time, but there are some stellar pheno's to be found.
> 
> I do wish he had another stud to work with and that makes his selection very 1 dimensional and rather boring, once you've grown out a few packs, but the quality has been on point.
> ...


GU said a few/bunch of pages back he is reversing 1 of his keeper Copper chems. So your wish of fems is coming.


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a solution that will resolve most of the agruments. Instead of the detractors starting a new thread. The supporters could start a new one and call it "The New Greenpoint thread for people that still support the thief". 

The detractors wouldn't need to visit the thread, as the title says it all. The supporters will have their own thread where they can post in peace. 

Problem solved! You're welcome.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

TWest65 said:


> Problem solved! You're welcome.


In reality, the complainers and flag wavers probably only makeup 10 - 15 % of the readers and posters here, even if they are the loudest. Most seem to fall comfortably in the middle, and happily follow along. No problem, but thanks just the same.


----------



## THT (Dec 29, 2018)

After a few months cure, Bounty Hunter hit the mark for me.
The smoke is expansive and flavorful with a sort of grape hint and a full range of floral tastes, rose, black licorice, and an ever so slight citrus. Very complex smell and and rather uplifting and focused high. The taste persists after a good few hits from a pipe. Otherwise as far as the plant is concerned, yield was outstanding, flower time was reasonable, buds are dense enough, and this was one of the few GPS strains I've found without a noticeable trace of stardawg smells so far.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

E Tu Brute?


----------



## TWest65 (Dec 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> In reality, the complainers and flag wavers probably only makeup 10 - 15 % of the readers and posters here, even if they are the loudest. Most seem to fall comfortably in the middle, and happily follow along. No problem, but thanks just the same.


Damn. Sorry, I forgot about the memers. That does leave them out in the cold.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> In reality, the complainers and flag wavers probably only makeup 10 - 15 % of the readers and posters here, even if they are the loudest. Most seem to fall comfortably in the middle, and happily follow along. No problem, but thanks just the same.


However the complainers tend to have all had legitimate negative experiences while most flag wavers here have yet to grow a single GPS strain and most don't have a single picture posted in their time on RIU. Bunch of inexperienced growers happy to get a cheap pack of FOTM genetics on the cheap as long as they're not the ones getting fucked. 
It's OK though, I was the same, but after being ripped off and Gu doing nothing about it and continuing to contribute to dozens (that we know of. God knows how many more have been ripped off and don't visit this thread) more being ripped off.
$4000 I would have been out if my bank didn't catch it. You're all welcome to go find the picture I posted of the charges.

I look forward to the day these nut swingers have their accounts compromised. Sadly, due to pride I doubt any will come post about it here.

Gu has wronged people at every step of his business starting at the very start. He can't show his face on IC outside of the GPS thread because most of the long standing members will openly attack him. We're talking about members with thousands of posts who've been members of the community for a long time and generally have nothing but positive vibes to send out.

People can feel free to put me on ignore. I honestly couldn't care less. You can eliminate a user who posts picures and reviews from your feed because you don't want to read my (fairly rare) negative opinions of someone based on facts and personal experiences.

None if this is directed at you @Amos Otis, I just used your comment to reply to.

Anyways... I took my buddy's harvested lvtk#1 back and threw the carcass back under 18/6. In under 2 weeks it is already throwing new veg growth. I've never had a plant reveg so quickly. Hopefully I can take cuts of that soon. I am going to hand one to a friend in exchange for a gg4 cut.
I'll get some boring pics up soon.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> However the complainers tend to have all had legitimate negative experiences while most flag wavers here have yet to grow a single GPS strain and most don't have a single picture posted in their time on RIU. Bunch of inexperienced growers happy to get a cheap pack of FOTM genetics on the cheap as long as they're not the ones getting fucked.


Why is it necessary to stereotype people who disagree with you?


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 29, 2018)

THT said:


> After a few months cure, Bounty Hunter hit the mark for me.
> The smoke is expansive and flavorful with a sort of grape hint and a full range of floral tastes, rose, black licorice, and an ever so slight citrus. Very complex smell and and rather uplifting and focused high. The taste persists after a good few hits from a pipe. Otherwise as far as the plant is concerned, yield was outstanding, flower time was reasonable, buds are dense enough, and this was one of the few GPS strains I've found without a noticeable trace of stardawg smells so far.
> View attachment 4256652



That nug looks dangerous


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why is it necessary to stereotype people who disagree with you?


I only partially stereotyped 
To be honest you're right. It's my frustration talking. Something about accounts that are a few months old without a single grow or even picture shared trying to say anything to members who share and actually have tangible experiences with the breeder. 
Until you share and contribute something I can see, nothing you say will hold any weight with me, and I will speak up when those people start talking down to other contributing members who are speaking of real, relevant experiences. 
That is the only reason I said anything at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> None if this is directed at you @Amos Otis, I just used your comment to reply to.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Goats22 (Dec 29, 2018)

AmericanGrower508 said:


>


Hahahaha!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

someone please post a pic of GPS strain that doesnt look like stardawg... and flowers in less than 74 days please...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Dec 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone please post a pic of GPS strain that doesnt look like stardawg... and flowers in less than 74 days please...


Raindance day 65-paid 28$ on auction-i don't know if it looks like stardawg or not but its kill bud


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 29, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> I only partially stereotyped
> To be honest you're right. It's my frustration talking. Something about accounts that are a few months old without a single grow or even picture shared trying to say anything to members who share and actually have tangible experiences with the breeder.
> Until you share and contribute something I can see, nothing you say will hold any weight with me, and I will speak up when those people start talking down to other contributing members who are speaking of real, relevant experiences.
> That is the only reason I said anything at all.


Just because someone's account is new, doesn't mean they have no experience and definitely doesn't mean they dont know what they're talking about.        That enough pics for ya?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone please post a pic of GPS strain that doesnt look like stardawg... and flowers in less than 74 days please...


The deputy, 58 days under 12/12 from seed, pulled with about 80% cloudy 10% clear 10% amber. prolly could have went to day 63 max. Mediocre (at best) grower. Pics under the lights are all about a week before chop or so.  

Edit, not grown 12/12 from seed. 12/12 after flip. Some people count flower days different so I thought I would clarify.


----------



## genuity (Dec 29, 2018)

What's stardawg look like?

That's the pics we need to see.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> The deputy, 58 days under 12/12 from seed, pulled with about 80% cloudy 10% clear 10% amber. prolly could have went to day 63 max. Mediocre (at best) grower. Pics under the lights are all about a week before chop or so.View attachment 4256750 View attachment 4256751 View attachment 4256752
> 
> Edit, not grown 12/12 from seed. 12/12 after flip. Some people count flower days different so I thought I would clarify.


i would say thats better than mediocregrowing attempt. nicely done. one of the finest gps examples ive seen.

and cmon genuity, youve been around the block.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

any BB terps?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and cmon genuity, youve been around the block.


Not to say I haven’t seen stardawg learners but one thing I can say is there was so many releases of stardawg that there are many ways it can end up looking not to mention a shit load of crossses and ogs and chem plants that also all come out looking alike ( not to say some plants don’t have a distinct look or structure) but com’on a shit ton of strains look alike


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 29, 2018)

i guess some people can see differences and others cant. sour diesel, bruce banner, cookies, chemdawg, sinmint, space queen x's, all have dinstinctive characteristics to me gg#4 is a good example too.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Dec 29, 2018)

It's definitely a banner leaner. Sweet and sour diesel and berry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> You know, there IS another way to handle that concern (uninformed S1 customers.) You could just start a new thread with an obvious title that would attract any customers with those seeds and spell it out there. Something like "Greenpoint Seeds S1 elite ripoff" or something like that. Nail it in 1 post right up front, and then all the people selflessly putting in daily effort to keep the froth of hatred whipped to a high peak could take a day off.
> 
> Hell, even better . . . create a general thread called "Problems with Greenpoint Seeds" and unload ALL of the issues you and others that share your concerns seem so fixated on.
> Anyone scrolling the forum or searching for info on Greenpoint would hit the thread immediately, and not have to risk missing your message because of the inconvenient volume of satisfied, successful Greenpoint customers diluting this thread with happy grow and smoke reports.
> ...


Those threads would get lost in the fray dude. Start a random thread and see how many pages it is buried back in just a few days.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 29, 2018)

Badmofo529 said:


> The deputy, 58 days under 12/12 from seed, pulled with about 80% cloudy 10% clear 10% amber. prolly could have went to day 63 max. Mediocre (at best) grower. Pics under the lights are all about a week before chop or so.View attachment 4256750 View attachment 4256751 View attachment 4256752
> 
> Edit, not grown 12/12 from seed. 12/12 after flip. Some people count flower days different so I thought I would clarify.



Nice. 
Especially that 2nd pic (your profile pic, I think) ...stunning.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

It is weird to me that people give so much weight to other people's opinions. Lmao, I assume we're all grown ass people so who gives a shit if people feel differently than you? 

If you don't like seeing someone post the same thing over and over etc then stroll past their comment. Just as easy as that? Hell I strolled pass a lot of comments just on the last page or 2. 

Why comment/reply to a comment of someone you think is an asshat? Why even give attention to their responses?

Because everyone loves drama, even when they pretend like they don't. 


I need to go find a safe place


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Cowboy up


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

people need to smoke n chill ..#wedontrollthesame


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

genuity said:


> What's stardawg look like?
> 
> That's the pics we need to see.


Green Dots female of these stardawg seeds looks exactly like Badmofo's 1st pic..Hold on I will findit


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

green dot's pic
stardawg... best I could find


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone please post a pic of GPS strain that doesnt look like stardawg... and flowers in less than 74 days please...


Snake Oil huge fucking nugs. Closest Greenpoint strain to fluffy, but it's not really fluffy at all, lol. I don't think it looks like Stardawg, but it smells a bit like him, could be the Bio-Diesel.

Dream Catcher
Huge yield of Blueberry and Silver Haze leaning flavors, Blue Dream leaner.


Jelly Pie
Doesn't look like Stardawgy to me and smells like Opium.


Lucky 7's
Smells like roses and cereal.
Dense as they come.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful ladies Bakersfield..

I think a lot of people are confused on how making seeds works.
You don't get 100% either the mom or dad. 
For example if you cross GG4 with Stardawg you can get pheno's of Choc diesel, chem sister, sour bub, chem 4, chem d, afgha and even more. Same goes for fem S1's you can get any of the strains that makeup the parents. 

So the fact that a lot of these crosses smell like stardawg/chems just means that chem/stardawg smell is a dominate trait not that its a stardawg.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> Snake Oil huge fucking nugs. Closest Greenpoint strain to fluffy, but it's not really fluffy at all, lol. I don't think it looks like Stardawg, but it smells a bit like him, could be the Bio-Diesel.View attachment 4256806
> 
> Dream Catcher
> Huge yield of Blueberry and Silver Haze leaning flavors, Blue Dream leaner.
> ...


Huge pop bottle colas! Nicely done. I fear those myself. I had a bluedream cross that budded up thick like that,no matter how low I kept my humidity,I got budrot. Plenty airflow,exhaust etc. Other strains in the area atvthe time unaffected. Now,only the strains that tolerate my enviro get to stay. Been down that rabbit hole of thee "perfect" environment chase.

Damn I thought I had a point to make....
Carry on!


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

I'll be popping some Bison Breath as soon as I get back from a vacay "down south", aka family emergency.
I'll see how they perform against some Top Dawg, Archive and Seed Junky I already have vegging.
Some Motorbreath for those old enough to remember.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Huge pop bottle colas! Nicely done. I fear those myself. I had a bluedream cross that budded up thick like that,no matter how low I kept my humidity,I got budrot. Plenty airflow,exhaust etc. Other strains in the area atvthe time unaffected. Now,only the strains that tolerate my enviro get to stay. Been down that rabbit hole of thee "perfect" environment chase.
> 
> Damn I thought I had a point to make....
> Carry on!


I only get budrot when the temps get below 65 at lights off. That's when the humidity spikes and I've had bad problems.
Thing I don't like about gigantor buds is the inner bud is usually super pale almost white from lack of lighting.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Dec 29, 2018)

Yessir,those giganta-buds hide pale undeveloped lookin buds inside,while buds 2 ft down are ripe! lol...damn plant!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 29, 2018)

CoB_nUt said:


> Huge pop bottle colas! Nicely done. I fear those myself. I had a bluedream cross that budded up thick like that,no matter how low I kept my humidity,I got budrot. Plenty airflow,exhaust etc. Other strains in the area atvthe time unaffected. Now,only the strains that tolerate my enviro get to stay. Been down that rabbit hole of thee "perfect" environment chase.
> 
> Damn I thought I had a point to make....
> Carry on!


Thats why i top em to hell and get a bunch of smaller colas. I like to get my temps lower at night to bring out more color expression but then like bakersfield said, less than 65 and I've had problems with the chubbers getting the rots. But my space is pretty dry most of the year.


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2018)

golden nugget is absolute fire. the buds lean a little to the sativa side so they aent the prettiest buds but damn this pheno im smoking now is potent and has a great high, if you love a sativa leaning hybrid that gets you up and going without paranoia this is the one. 

if you let it go a little while it will settle down and relax you but there is no ceiling so if you keep punching them you can very much stay in the sativa buzz, i wouldnt exactly call it functional though, high can be a little confusing, like forgetting what you were doing or where you put something important


----------



## J.James (Dec 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> golden nugget is absolute fire. the buds lean a little to the sativa side so they aent the prettiest buds but damn this pheno im smoking now is potent and has a great high, if you love a sativa leaning hybrid that gets you up and going without paranoia this is the one.
> 
> if you let it go a little while it will settle down and relax you but there is no ceiling so if you keep punching them you can very much stay in the sativa buzz, i wouldnt exactly call it functional though, high can be a little confusing, like forgetting what you were doing or where you put something important
> 
> View attachment 4256879


Nicely done! I have a pack of the golden nugget and was wondering about it.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Thats why i top em to hell and get a bunch of smaller colas. I like to get my temps lower at night to bring out more color expression but then like bakersfield said, less than 65 and I've had problems with the chubbers getting the rots. But my space is pretty dry most of the year.


First run I don't top, but if I run them again I'll train em up real good. Sometimes I'll top them and I'll get lots of big buds instead of 1. 

This topped Deputy I kept around for a year, smelled of Stardawg, but didn't really look like it.


I prefer ease of trimming. When you have to sit for days on end, trimming, buds like that Lucky 7's, are where it's at IMO


----------



## 2easy (Dec 29, 2018)

J.James said:


> Nicely done! I have a pack of the golden nugget and was wondering about it.


phenos are all over the place. i got 5 females all quite different, all nice.
im considering buying another 3 packs and doing a bigger pheno hunt to see if i can find something really special. i have a keeper or 2 already but i feel like the potential is there in this strain to find something extremely unique.

flowering time was 8 weeks for my fastest and 10 weeks for 2 more and then i got 2 more sativa leaning ones that are going to go at least 12 i think so thats something to consider but the sativa ones are going to yield like crazy, huge big colas. so the extra wait for extra weight?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> First run I don't top, but if I run them again I'll train em up real good.
> I prefer ease of trimming. When you have to sit for days on end, trimming, buds like that Lucky 7's, are where it's at IMO


Word i feel that. I do hate trimming lol.


----------



## J.James (Dec 29, 2018)

2easy said:


> phenos are all over the place. i got 5 females all quite different, all nice.
> im considering buying another 3 packs and doing a bigger pheno hunt to see if i can find something really special. i have a keeper or 2 already but i feel like the potential is there in this strain to find something extremely unique.
> 
> flowering time was 8 weeks for my fastest and 10 weeks for 2 more and then i got 2 more sativa leaning ones that are going to go at least 12 i think so thats something to consider but the sativa ones are going to yield like crazy, huge big colas. so the extra wait for extra weight?


Great man, thanks for the info and good luck with the pheno hunt!


----------



## J.James (Dec 29, 2018)

Bakersfield said:


> I'll be popping some Bison Breath as soon as I get back from a vacay "down south", aka family emergency.
> I'll see how they perform against some Top Dawg, Archive and Seed Junky I already have vegging.
> Some Motorbreath for those old enough to remember.


Got 2 packs in the mail yesterday and dropped 10 seeds in cubes after a 12 hour soak. Seeds looked fat, healthy and dark and all sank in presoak after about 4 hours.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 29, 2018)

J.James said:


> Got 2 packs in the mail yesterday and dropped 10 seeds in cubes after a 12 hour soak. Seeds looked fat, healthy and dark and all sank in presoak after about 4 hours.
> View attachment 4256882


Right on!
Motorbreath 15 x Stardawg is going to be a heater.


----------



## Cellardwellar (Dec 30, 2018)

The greenpoint seeds hype reminds me alot of the TGA hype and the CaliConnection hype.
I am proud to say that I never bought seeds from any of those companies because Subcool and swerve are legendary douchebags. The head honcho at GPS doesnt seem to be of that ilk so I bought a pack of Purple Badlands a year ago. But the intellectually retarded Greenpoint nuthuggers on this thread piss me off. i think i will pass and contnue to support the bodhi community


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 30, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> @Gu~ Take my name off the list, I didn't realize that I was signing up for seeds when I liked the post. I need to work through my vault before adding more to it and I wouldn't feel right taking them. Give them to someone that might grow them out before 2020.


@Gu~ - Rivendell doesn’t have the space so I’ll step up and make some room for these bad boys. Cheers!


----------



## 2easy (Dec 30, 2018)

i also got my bison breath seeds. i will be dropping them within a week or 2


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

Jelly pie 7 week update.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 30, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> someone please post a pic of GPS strain that doesnt look like stardawg... and flowers in less than 74 days please...


These are my first and only examples of GPS gear, not really sure what a Stardawg should look like.
All strains appeared different to me except for the resemblance of the SD and the NR. And I could distinctly smell the flavors coming thru from the crosses descriptions....so I'm here to learn. All indoor grown were harvested at around day 70.
The Deputy...I've toked BB a few times, this reminds me of that a lot.

FMF...sweet fruity anise leaning scent, very potent and long lasting. 
Golden Nugget...can't help but feel this is a Golden Goat leaner. Has very little scent or taste described of the Stardawg side that I hear of. 
Sky Dweller....smells and tastes of nothing but the Sky Walker OG to me.

Night Rider....I would assume this is a strong Stardawg leaner, at least in the growth patterns. I didn't get any bud shots of this one. Strong chemical lime type smells, kinda strange to me.

Over all I've been very pleased with the quality and buzz of all, be they Stardawg or not.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 30, 2018)

I just noticed GU used my Sky Dweller photo for his example on his site...that was a nice surprise to see.


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> These are my first and only examples of GPS gear, not really sure what a Stardawg should look like.
> All strains appeared different to me except for the resemblance of the SD and the NR. And I could distinctly smell the flavors coming thru from the crosses descriptions....so I'm here to learn. All indoor grown were harvested at around day 70.
> The Deputy...I've toked BB a few times, this reminds me of that a lot.View attachment 4257099
> 
> ...


Good example of the Sky Dweller I'm smoking on. Sky D. Is my wife's current fav, and if the dispensary is out, these are a good substitute. 

Mine went 68 days from flip.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

Copper Chems just jump outta the shell when you germ them. Mine popped in less than 24 hours.. Fast growing those are.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I just noticed GU used my Sky Dweller photo for his example on his site...that was a nice surprise to see.


What kind of colors or smells are you getting off her? 
I just finished a pack a sky dweller and find the Stardawg overpowers every single plant. I had a feeling the two would mix very well but haven't found a Kush standout pheno from the skywalker side. That's out of 7 ladies. I'm still holding out until after the cure. I got short ones and tall ones and some that throw some fade and color and others stay green to the finish.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What kind of colors or smells are you getting off her?
> I just finished a pack a sky dweller and find the Stardawg overpowers every single plant. I had a feeling the two would mix very well but haven't found a Kush standout pheno from the skywalker side. That's out of 7 ladies. I'm still holding out until after the cure. I got short ones and tall ones and some that throw some fade and color and others stay green to the finish.
> View attachment 4257116


I love the frosty gals lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I just noticed GU used my Sky Dweller photo for his example on his site...that was a nice surprise to see.


Plus one at Cannaventure as well! You diffidently have photogenic gear. Your outdoor stuff looks second to none.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 30, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I love the frosty gals lol


Oh she gets you ripped no doubt about that.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 30, 2018)

nc208 said:


> What kind of colors or smells are you getting off her?
> I just finished a pack a sky dweller and find the Stardawg overpowers every single plant. I had a feeling the two would mix very well but haven't found a Kush standout pheno from the skywalker side. That's out of 7 ladies. I'm still holding out until after the cure. I got short ones and tall ones and some that throw some fade and color and others stay green to the finish.
> View attachment 4257116


Yours is beautiful... 7 and no kush standout, crazy how many expressions there can be.
I can only say...I must be lucky. I cracked half of a pack got 1 female and this was her. 
Had a buddy grow out a really good Skywalker og, this plant was very similar in all ways.
Strong pungent pinesol smell, good hybrid buzz and very greasy.
Deputy in the forefront






CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Plus one at Cannaventure as well! You diffidently have photogenic gear. Your outdoor stuff looks second to none.


Thank you my friend, I love gardening and taking a few pics now and again.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 30, 2018)

The stretchy pheno of butter turned out some hard as buds, smells of unripe banana.... feels sticky have to sample some, just to see....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> The stretchy pheno of butter turned out some hard as buds, smells of unripe banana.... feels sticky have to sample some, just to see.... View attachment 4257300


That bud just looks potent mate! Good trim job. In The US of A we call that a west coast trim( they like um tight)


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Dec 30, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That bud just looks potent mate! Good trim job. In The US of A we call that a west coast trim( they like um tight)


It smells like a banana on the tree at this point, keen to have a smoke but will let it cure for a few days, before I try it tho, just harvested 7 plants so I got some variety  and it’s all pretty par on potency, been very high since Christmas lol, I like saving my trimming for bubble hash or just give em a shake on the screen. 5 plants worth in my tray atm gonna be like a sandy beach when I get to the bottom tray.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 31, 2018)

Next year's out door line up. Greenpoint Cackleberry, Lucky 7's, Chickasaw cooler, Jelly pie and Gunslinger. Plus Oni's Tropsanto, Thug Pugs Banana breath and Strayfox's Katsu bubba x Blueberry Temple. Should be a good year watching these grow into trees.


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

Orange Blossom Special reveg. This is the second harvest from this girl


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> Orange Blossom Special reveg. This is the second harvest from this girlView attachment 4257836View attachment 4257837


I have a small jelly pie that i just cut the top part and left a little lower vegetation. !4 days in the mom cabinet now still no sign of reveg. What kind of nutrient feeding on your reveg?


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have a small jelly pie that i just cut the top part and left a little lower vegetation. !4 days in the mom cabinet now still no sign of reveg. What kind of nutrient feeding on your reveg?


All i did was transplant her into my organic soil. I don’t use any bottle nutrients .everything she needs is in the soil. I might give her a tea and top dress her but that’s it


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have a small jelly pie that i just cut the top part and left a little lower vegetation. !4 days in the mom cabinet now still no sign of reveg. What kind of nutrient feeding on your reveg?


24 hrs for about 3 weeks maybe 4


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

Heisenbeans said:


> 24 hrs for about 3 weeks maybe 4


I’ve never tried that. I’ve always went 18/6 with great success. Maybe some strains are more difficult than others to reveg


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 31, 2018)

If I plan to reveg a plant, I don't run the flowers till complete ripeness, instead I'll pull them a little early. Oftentimes, if you run them too late they won't have enough strength to reveg and will just die.
24 hours of light and a good dose of nitrogen on top of what they like to be fed gives me about an 80% chance of reveg success. Some strains are tougher than others, as well.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Dec 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> I’ve never tried that. I’ve always went 18/6 with great success. Maybe some strains are more difficult than others to reveg


Yeah man all that ethylene build up in the whole plant wil try and hold the plant back. I always trim the root ball back and cut off as much female parts as possible than a weak t5 under 24 hrs. I've revegged some stubborn plants.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 31, 2018)

Couple purple badlands a little over 4 weeks. Sorry, tent is lookin a bit gross.  

Good node stacking, I think they'll yield pretty solid. The one on the right smells really pungent and dank.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> View attachment 4257879


Happy New Year


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new year y'all!!! 2019 is going to be a very busy year!!! wooooohoooo!!! 2011-2018 (purely bagseed grows... currently flowering a couple gg4 s1 bagseed plants that I've been re-vegging a number of times for the last 3 or so years... this plant has been very good to me the wife and very close friends. Love this plant!!! hope to find more... 2019 to... Gonna try out try out some North American seed banks, starting with GPS and holi moli... 

Bison Breath and MACdawgs en-route from GPS... thanks! Bodega Bubblegum en-route from a great board member here, SocalJoe, thanks man, awesome.

es'e!!!

a


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 31, 2018)

jonesaa said:


> Happy new year y'all!!! 2019 is going to be a very busy year!!! wooooohoooo!!! 2011-2018 (purely bagseed grows... currently flowering a couple gg4 s1 bagseed plants that I've been re-vegging a number of times for the last 3 or so years... this plant has been very good to me the wife and very close friends. Love this plant!!! hope to find more... 2019 to... Gonna try out try out some North American seed banks, starting with GPS and holi moli...
> 
> Bison Breath and MACdawgs en-route from GPS... thanks! Bodega Bubblegum en-route from a great board member here, SocalJoe, thanks man, awesome.
> 
> ...


That's one helluva collection you've got. Looks like you'll have a duplicate coming...


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 1, 2019)

@socaljoe yeah! I'll have to get cracking!!! 2019 is going to be very very green and stinky... 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 1, 2019)

Texas butter number 3
Had to try some, taste like a dried banana crisp with a chemmy after taste. Very smooth, Definately had some bite too it tho. I have liked 2 out 3 of the butters I have tried so far, The last one I chopped look pretty nice too


----------



## numberfour (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year All, 

Gunslinger


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2019)

Dang, no auctions during sales. 
It wasn't like that in the old days.

Yet another change that sucks...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2019)

@Gu~ Why are golden nugget and blizzard bush listed at full price even though they are discontinued?
-- edit -- 
Never mind, I see what's going on. 
There are less than 10 in stock of both products so there's probably an algorithm that reverts to full price when the "low stock" tag is added. 

I was going to grab another pack of golden nugget but now I'll pass.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ Why are golden nugget and blizzard bush listed at full price even though they are discontinued?
> -- edit --
> Never mind, I see what's going on.
> There are less than 10 in stock of both products so there's probably an algorithm that reverts to full price when the "low stock" tag is added.
> ...


I got an email he's doing buy 2 get 2 free. Maybe that has something to do with it too?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 1, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> I got an email he's doing buy 2 get 2 free. Maybe that has something to do with it too?


I doubt if the price discrepancy is because of the sale because the other discontinued seeds are listed at 50% off, as expected. 
For whatever reason, Gu decided that seeds are worth more when they are almost gone. 
It always goes back to scarcity marketing. 
How ordinary...  

_Scarcity marketing simply involves the *process of motivating people to buy a product or service* by devising a way to tell them there is a shortage in what is available and that they only have a limited time to act._


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

Hibernate outdoor


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy new years fellas and dames...
I got my work cut out for me here.
Expecting some gas outta these and I can't wait...oh the suspense.
Peace n happiness for all our 2019 days.


----------



## main cola (Jan 1, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Happy new years fellas and dames...
> I got my work cut out for me here.
> Expecting some gas outta these and I can't wait...oh the suspense.
> Peace n happiness for all our 2019 days.
> View attachment 4258240


Very nice,;Which one you running first? Would love to see how the Macdawg does


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 1, 2019)

main cola said:


> Very nice,;Which one you running first? Would love to see how the Macdawg does


Goin for 6 of each. Cull males and see what happens. I may pop all 11 Macs


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 1, 2019)

@jonesaa inspired my pic and action. I know theres several of us on here with annoying addictions to collecting seeds and I'm glad to see I'm not alone. I have a decent size collection but nothing like some.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 1, 2019)

I'd just like to take a second and thank ALL of you for a wonderful 2018. Without your contribution in this thread and your support of the brand, 2018 would not have been as successful. Greenpoint Seeds has become the largest private cannabis seed brand in America.
It was Greenpoint's biggest year yet, with amazing growth in all aspects of the business. There were all sorts of new things tried out in 2018 that went GREAT including The release of Greenpoint CBD, the new Reverse Auction system, and drop shipping some great gems from other skilled breeders. There were also a few missteps and stumbles like trying to offer feminized seeds that weren't made in house. A failure for sure, but I promise to always try and change for the better, I may not nail it all of the time, but my focus is to always offer you the best seeds for the lowest price.
In 2019, I hope to bring more positive surprises that will make this next year even greater than the last. Breeder collaborations, GPS Feminized Seeds, CBD seeds, Autos, new breeding lines and plenty of tester rounds.

So once again, THANK YOU (yes even you)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 1, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Hibernate outdoor
> View attachment 4258227


Hey @ruby, is that last years outdoor? I was thinking you guys are just starting to grow outdoor on the other side of the world.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @ruby, is that last years outdoor? I was thinking you guys are just starting to grow outdoor on the other side of the world.


No mate this seasons I just pulled it up last week.
Our days are only just starting to shorten in hours this week so we havnt even been thru stretch as yet.
I started the hibernate in the tent under a 4 bulb T5 vegged for 4 weeks then placed outside to flower and it didnt reveg as such.
Only holding about 1.5-2oz but the idea of me doing this for a couple small testers ( I did lvtk and triple nova as well) is to see if the smoke is gd enough for me to run as full summer outdoor girls the next season 

Lvtk didnt want to reveg till the last 2 weeks of flowering while the tripe nova has to be light dep aa it wanted to reveg from the 3rd week of flowering hard.
They are out the way now I've got my 3 full term girls about to start stretch in the next couple of weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

Gives me a bit of fresh xmas bud to


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 1, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Gives me a bit of fresh xmas bud to


The thread has been pretty calm lately. You have not had to post a picture of the hounds lately!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> The thread has been pretty calm lately. You have not had to post a picture of the hounds lately!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year, y'all. Here is my copper chem around day #59 I think. Flipped on 11/3. Fading nicely.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> The thread has been pretty calm lately. You have not had to post a picture of the hounds lately!


To much drama in the aussie thread a few weeks ago to monitor this thread much..but just in case I missed something ....
She looks like shes been on the coke for new years...but where ever she goes she lets u know shes been there in the second pic


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2019)

wtf?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 1, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> To much drama in the aussie thread a few weeks ago to monitor this thread much..but just in case I missed something ....
> She looks like shes been on the coke for new years...but where ever she goes she lets u know shes been there in the second pic
> View attachment 4258332 View attachment 4258333


LOL i know mate my bully dogs can be pretty gross sometimes. Hell i got one if he drops a ass bomb on you . You would run for the door!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 1, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'd just like to take a second and thank ALL of you for a wonderful 2018. Without your contribution in this thread and your support of the brand, 2018 would not have been as successful. Greenpoint Seeds has become the largest private cannabis seed brand in America.
> It was Greenpoint's biggest year yet, with amazing growth in all aspects of the business. There were all sorts of new things tried out in 2018 that went GREAT including The release of Greenpoint CBD, the new Reverse Auction system, and drop shipping some great gems from other skilled breeders. There were also a few missteps and stumbles like trying to offer feminized seeds that weren't made in house. A failure for sure, but I promise to always try and change for the better, I may not nail it all of the time, but my focus is to always offer you the best seeds for the lowest price.
> In 2019, I hope to bring more positive surprises that will make this next year even greater than the last. Breeder collaborations, GPS Feminized Seeds, CBD seeds, Autos, new breeding lines and plenty of tester rounds.
> 
> So once again, THANK YOU (yes even you)


Congrats....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 1, 2019)

Anyone with knowledge on Night Rider? About the only strain I’m interested in that I haven’t purchased yet and for some reason her pictures intrigue me. Probably because they remind me of a Snowcap cut I used to smoke 10 yrs ago...tight, dense, lime green buds that smell like heaven. What I wouldn’t give for some now...


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

genuity said:


> Congrats....


Congrats to you, genuity, on Chuckers Paradise beans. Looking forward to running some in 2019.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 1, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> @jonesaa inspired my pic and action. I know theres several of us on here with annoying addictions to collecting seeds and I'm glad to see I'm not alone. I have a decent size collection but nothing like some.


 @el kapitan Nice!!! Picked this up in the mailbox today!!! Happy new year!!!

More to come... thanks!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> wtf?


R u ok


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anyone with knowledge on Night Rider? About the only strain I’m interested in that I haven’t purchased yet and for some reason her pictures intrigue me. Probably because they remind me of a Snowcap cut I used to smoke 10 yrs ago...tight, dense, lime green buds that smell like heaven. What I wouldn’t give for some now...


I found an i-95 leaner that is super racey and tastes like old school weed. I crossed it with a cop chem. I have a plant I just flipped. I wish I had revegged it. I have two more packs of seed to try.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 1, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> R u ok


i didnt read your entire post where it mentions the dog slobber. when i first saw pic I thought it was slobber, then saw it was two pics, and the fingers and ankles, and thought ewe... fap


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 1, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i didnt read your entire post where it mentions the dog slobber. when i first saw pic I thought it was slobber, then saw it was two pics, and the fingers and ankles, and thought ewe... fap


Lol classic
Yeah I thought that's wat you thought it was


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats to you, genuity, on Chuckers Paradise beans. Looking forward to running some in 2019.


And congrats to you on Brisco county. 
Orgi is starting to stretch 9 days into flower


----------



## Eyezreallow (Jan 1, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anyone with knowledge on Night Rider? About the only strain I’m interested in that I haven’t purchased yet and for some reason her pictures intrigue me. Probably because they remind me of a Snowcap cut I used to smoke 10 yrs ago...tight, dense, lime green buds that smell like heaven. What I wouldn’t give for some now...


Had 1 outdoors, leggy, tight bright light green golfball sized flowers, not very high yield (it's cold here), big resin glands, extremely delicious scent, high terp %, I guess.

One of the greatest smelling plants this year.
Not foul at all, fruity, and also diesel'y/fuely, chemical, with a certain distinct meaty sweetness along with some deep/well rounded funky freshness.

Very complex, the kind you just want to keep near your nose, the scent alone got me a bit high early in the morning.

Can't give you a smoke report though, the long fingers of the law stole it.

Excuse the out-of-focus image, but it's better than nothing, I hope.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 2, 2019)

Texas Butter smoke reports are coming back from friends as being a 10 outta 10 so far.
Hitting all the marks, very potent, super gassy very OG, not much banana but no ones unhappy about that. The other pheno not as exciting.
Bubble gum lost its flair, same with golden nugget, they were more fun growing and smelling than the finish. I do think there are probably good phenos to find but I'm saving the rest of those seeds for another time. Other strains to explore.
TNT pheno 2 is straight fire, I may search thru more seeds of that one.
More to come


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2019)

There aren't any sales running right now but reverse auctions are dead. 
Is this the end of an era? 

If auctions are gone, I'm done buying greenpoint gear. 

(Yes, I've said that before...)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter smoke reports are coming back from friends as being a 10 outta 10 so far.
> Hitting all the marks, very potent, super gassy very OG, not much banana but no ones unhappy about that. The other pheno not as exciting.
> Bubble gum lost its flair, same with golden nugget, they were more fun growing and smelling than the finish. I do think there are probably good phenos to find but I'm saving the rest of those seeds for another time. Other strains to explore.
> TNT pheno 2 is straight fire, I may search thru more seeds of that one.
> More to come


I had a similar experience with bodega bubblegum. Easy to grow and plenty frosty, but it lost something after the cure.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> There aren't any sales running right now but reverse auctions are dead.
> Is this the end of an era?
> 
> If auctions are gone, I'm done buying greenpoint gear.
> ...


It is odd that the banners for the sale are still up on RIU and when you click them it goes to a post on the gps forums that states the sale ends at 11:59 tonight, but the code doesn't work any more. He might have just messed up the post, on closer examination it says Tuesday 1/2/19.

I can not imagine he would get rid of the auctions.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2019)

My 1 Blizzard Bush girl is on the small side but making nice hard buds. Lots of trykes. 44 days and the only one I have flowered.

My 1 Hibernate has just kept growin a little throughout flower like some Sativa I have known. Big hard and longish buds on this LST trained honey. 52 days and very close and I need space. Will check right now.


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 2, 2019)

anybody ran or know of anyone who has ran the Stardawg bx2 that was available briefly during the tester round?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 2, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> anybody ran or know of anyone who has ran the Stardawg bx2 that was available briefly during the tester round?


@Jp.the.pope 

Did you run these yet Jp?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Jan 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> @Jp.the.pope
> 
> Did you run these yet Jp?


Not yet. Was thinking about running them this round. Those or the lucky 7s .

Should decide tonight one way or another.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Happy new year y'all!!! 2019 is going to be a very busy year!!! wooooohoooo!!! 2011-2018 (purely bagseed grows... currently flowering a couple gg4 s1 bagseed plants that I've been re-vegging a number of times for the last 3 or so years... this plant has been very good to me the wife and very close friends. Love this plant!!! hope to find more... 2019 to... Gonna try out try out some North American seed banks, starting with GPS and holi moli...
> 
> Bison Breath and MACdawgs en-route from GPS... thanks! Bodega Bubblegum en-route from a great board member here, SocalJoe, thanks man, awesome.
> 
> ...


Jumpin' Johosephats!!! Greenpoint seeds 2.0? Nice stash.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Congrats to you, genuity, on Chuckers Paradise beans. Looking forward to running some in 2019.


Ditto.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I had a similar experience with bodega bubblegum. Easy to grow and plenty frosty, but it lost something after the cure.


I had a Bubblegum leaning phenotype that I wasn’t crazy about, but several people love it. Their description is potent, happy, and very sweet bubblegum flavor.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 2, 2019)

I see the auctions are back up and running.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 2, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Jumpin' Johosephats!!! Greenpoint seeds 2.0? Nice stash.


Heheheh... lets add this to the collection too... Hopefully something viable comes out of this pack... we'll see... Have the space setup for a few plants to grow out at a time... Looking forward to the fun ahead...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Heheheh... lets add this to the collection too... Hopefully something viable comes out of this pack... we'll see... Have the space setup for a few plants to grow out at a time... Looking forward to the fun ahead...
> 
> View attachment 4258767


When are you popping them?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 2, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> When are you popping them?


Hope to pop a few in the next week or so. I have a few plants I'm growing now finishing off this weekend, making space for some of the these and other stuff I picked up over the last few months...

Question for you, When are those wedding cake #3 S1 seeds available???


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 2, 2019)

I showed up late to the party, but am patiently waiting...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 2, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Hope to pop a few in the next week or so. I have a few plants I'm growing now finishing off this weekend, making space for some of the these and other stuff I picked up over the last few months...
> 
> Question for you, When are those wedding cake #3 S1 seeds available???


I dont wanna post anything here work related as I had a friendly discussion with the ol chap and we came to a mutual agreement. I'm only discussing greenpoint related stuff on this thread. I have no I'll will or beef towards him. McDonalds wouldn't be McDonalds without home of the whopper and have it your way haha.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 2, 2019)

@Heisenbeans No problem man. Totally understand. I didn't realize until after I posted the message... my bad... I will post results of the MAC seeds as soon as there is something to post, good or bad...


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 2, 2019)

Texas Butter around 10 weeks veg (I think). Just transplanted to 7gal fabrics. Living soil grow. Flipping soon. Probably gonna expand to a 2nd tent for flip... *** front right plant is not part of the texas butter.


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 3, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> @Heisenbeans No problem man. Totally understand. I didn't realize until after I posted the message... my bad... I will post results of the MAC seeds as soon as there is something to post, good or bad...


I will do the same with the Sunset MAC's I just got


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jan 3, 2019)

Does anyone have experience growing cookies n chem outdoors? 
I'm mainly interested in the harvest times and resistance to botrytis.
latitude 45 N


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 3, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> View attachment 4257824
> Next year's out door line up. Greenpoint Cackleberry, Lucky 7's, Chickasaw cooler, Jelly pie and Gunslinger. Plus Oni's Tropsanto, Thug Pugs Banana breath and Strayfox's Katsu bubba x Blueberry Temple. Should be a good year watching these grow into trees.


Hey Giggs, those katsu x bb temples choke from stray, himself or did you snag them from a bank? Can't wait to see those in the SF thread.

GP related: been enjoying some 2 month cured badlands. The sd leaner is a nice lemon funk with a great buzz.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Oh how exciting. Got one of my new timbers up. I did this one with 2 1750's in the middle and 3000's on the outters. And the other is all 3000's. Curious about their differences. I got 2 3VL's for mom's and pre veg also. New to COBs and I'm looking forward to results.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 3, 2019)

Impressive


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Black Friday sales and a loan from a friend helped a lot. This is the Redwood VS. Its bigger than I thought...yeah, that's what she said lol.
It's just under 4 feet. Definitely bright.


----------



## See green (Jan 3, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> Does anyone have experience growing cookies n chem outdoors?
> I'm mainly interested in the harvest times and resistance to botrytis.
> latitude 45 N


I did 3 of them outdoor last summer. They were all finished between the first and third weeks in October. Im on the coast @ 40 N very wet fall too. These plants were great i had no bud rot at all. Very happy how they turned out ill be doing a few more next summer.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jan 3, 2019)

perfect! Thanks. Just what i needed to hear.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> perfect! Thanks. Just what i needed to hear.


While it's a good reference, the difference between 40 and 45 N is the difference between finishing and not with cnc.. With perfect conditions _maybe_.. going by averages, probably wont be done. Counting on finishing in October in many places along the 40PN is a major crap shoot.. The couple CnC's I ran were just beginning to ripen at week 10 and were fully finished closer to 11-12. At that time of year in most of the northern areas of the US your temps are not only going to be lower but you also tend to not get as many sunny days.. 

Personally I would shoot for something that finishes a little quicker.. I think @ganga gurl420 might be around the 40 and might be able to chime in some personal experience. Good luck!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 3, 2019)

Some butter nearly ready to trim, these two smell delicious 



Also so far I have gotten 278g dry off the 3 other phenos, and these ones look like another 4 each, not bad for some 5 gallon pots


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 3, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some butter nearly ready to trim, these two smell delicious
> 
> View attachment 4259276View attachment 4259279
> 
> Also so far I have gotten 278g dry off the 3 other phenos, and these ones look like another 4 each, not bad for some 5 gallon pots


good shit brother bong!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 3, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> good shit brother bong!


Thanks mate


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh how exciting. Got one of my new timbers up. I did this one with 2 1750's in the middle and 3000's on the outters. And the other is all 3000's. Curious about their differences. I got 2 3VL's for mom's and pre veg also. New to COBs and I'm looking forward to results.
> View attachment 4259142


Very nice @Kap. Did you build that frame? I remember when i first turned on my cob's from Timber i thought wow nice. When i realized they were dimmed all the way down i could not believe how bright they were when turned all the way up.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Very nice @Kap. Did you build that frame? I remember when i first turned on my cob's from Timber i thought wow nice. When i realized they were dimmed all the way down i could not believe how bright they were when turned all the way up.


I went with the assembled unit. I dont have much time to build. I searched for materials locally and it was barely less than the difference of Dan building it for me. I did make sure it was turned up all the way, mainly cuz I have a quantum from HLG, version 1, with a tiny hole for screwdriver adjustments and I went to finally make sure it was cranked all the way too. Luckily it was. I only did one experiment with the board so far. I'm next gonna put it over my first flower tray, I run perpetual so every 2 weeks I shuffle em down a tray. So for now the next 3 trays are thousands single ended...I know I know it's the 21st century.
The cobs are going over tray 5 and 6 so theyll be on a 4 week rotation.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> perfect! Thanks. Just what i needed to hear.





blowincherrypie said:


> While it's a good reference, the difference between 40 and 45 N is the difference between finishing and not with cnc.. With perfect conditions _maybe_.. going by averages, probably wont be done. Counting on finishing in October in many places along the 40PN is a major crap shoot.. The couple CnC's I ran were just beginning to ripen at week 10 and were fully finished closer to 11-12. At that time of year in most of the northern areas of the US your temps are not only going to be lower but you also tend to not get as many sunny days..
> 
> Personally I would shoot for something that finishes a little quicker.. I think @ganga gurl420 might be around the 40 and might be able to chime in some personal experience. Good luck!


True. When I lived in N. Illinois at like 42N and there is no way my cookies and chem pheno would have finished. It would only be half way done before the shitty Sept weather puts the kibosh on it. 

I recommend great white north GWN from hemp depot for outdoor in shitty Northern conditions.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Cackleberry. Jury still out if she stays or goes ...cherry undertones. A little harsh.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Texas Butter. Pheno 1. Keeper.
Super gassy. Today I got a buttered popcorn smell, followed by old shoe. Lol
Potent a.f. and kush strong all the way. No banana really. I'm gonna pop more soon.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Copper Chem. Pheno 1. Jury out for this also. Growing er again to make sure. I may have been able to push longer but she seemed ready at day 60 ish. 
Great old school flavor for days, strong sativa head blast. A stretchy grow, not as pretty as some others.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I went with the assembled unit. I dont have much time to build. I searched for materials locally and it was barely less than the difference of Dan building it for me. I did make sure it was turned up all the way, mainly cuz I have a quantum from HLG, version 1, with a tiny hole for screwdriver adjustments and I went to finally make sure it was cranked all the way too. Luckily it was. I only did one experiment with the board so far. I'm next gonna put it over my first flower tray, I run perpetual so every 2 weeks I shuffle em down a tray. So for now the next 3 trays are thousands single ended...I know I know it's the 21st century.
> The cobs are going over tray 5 and 6 so theyll be on a 4 week rotation.


It will be interesting to see if you're able to get more frost out of em with an infusion of LEDs.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> It will be interesting to see if you're able to get more frost out of em with an infusion of LEDs.


I'm hoping so. I have a few other strains that go insanely frosty with my ol faithful HPS. Extra frost will be super bonus. 

 
This is a Congo Chem I got a few years ago, smells amazing like no other weed I've smelled, fruity but more danky , bright but thick if odors can be described that way..fantastic sativa


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Dream Catcher. Only pheno. Grape soda smell, tasty daytime sativa, keeper for now...chunky


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some butter nearly ready to trim, these two smell delicious
> 
> View attachment 4259276View attachment 4259279
> 
> Also so far I have gotten 278g dry off the 3 other phenos, and these ones look like another 4 each, not bad for some 5 gallon pots


My Texas Butter pheno 1 is the winner of all GPS I've grown so far. Still have more strains growing and more seeds to pop.
TNT pheno 2 is a runner up.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm in trim jail right now, like someone posted a few weeks ago made me laugh. I am sneezing my fucking head off right now. Taking a break, took allergy meds and hanging the other timber. Cleanin old clutter in the rooms and it feels good
I'm a keeper of all useful items, to a fault...but new years cleansing is necessary


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

these things put out a lot of light. Now I gotta get some girls in there


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

I picked up the Bison Breath, digging on the new packaging. 



el kapitan said:


> I'm in trim jail right now, like someone posted a few weeks ago made me laugh. I am sneezing my fucking head off right now. Taking a break, took allergy meds and hanging the other timber. Cleanin old clutter in the rooms and it feels good
> I'm a keeper of all useful items, to a fault...but new years cleansing is necessary


My significant other is mildly allergic to the pot.
Makes him "I mean her"   lol, sneeze, itch and contact dermatitis, up on handling.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Copper Chem. Pheno 1. Jury out for this also. Growing er again to make sure. I may have been able to push longer but she seemed ready at day 60 ish.
> Great old school flavor for days, strong sativa head blast. A stretchy grow, not as pretty as some others.View attachment 4259350


That's a beaut, for sure!


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I'm hoping so. I have a few other strains that go insanely frosty with my ol faithful HPS. Extra frost will be super bonus.
> 
> View attachment 4259364
> This is a Congo Chem I got a few years ago, smells amazing like no other weed I've smelled, fruity but more danky , bright but thick if odors can be described that way..fantastic sativa


If that Congo Chem you describe as smelling amazing, is related to the Congo used by Bodhi in his Jungle Spice cross, I know the smell.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 3, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> If that Congo Chem you describe as smelling amazing, is related to the Congo used by Bodhi in his Jungle Spice cross, I know the smell.


Oh man I don't know but its possible. I just looked up some pics of jungle spice it definitely has similarities. Its unique a hundred percent it's own smell and complex, not easy to describe. 
I got it as a clone a few years ago in Santa Cruz where bodhi is a lot and the guy only had em for a minute...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh man I don't know but its possible. I just looked up some pics of jungle spice it definitely has similarities. Its unique a hundred percent it's own smell and complex, not easy to describe.
> I got it as a clone a few years ago in Santa Cruz where bodhi is a lot and the guy only had em for a minute...


Yeah, that Jungle Spice is very weird smelling.
I can't even describe it because, it's so unique.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter. Pheno 1. Keeper.
> Super gassy. Today I got a buttered popcorn smell, followed by old shoe. Lol
> Potent a.f. and kush strong all the way. No banana really. I'm gonna pop more soon.
> View attachment 4259340


It’s weird my #2 smells like that, (haha) but bud structure very similar to my #3, will have to take some good pics once it’s all cured abit more.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> My Texas Butter pheno 1 is the winner of all GPS I've grown so far. Still have more strains growing and more seeds to pop.
> TNT pheno 2 is a runner up.


Texas butter is awesome, made my misso green and a good mate who is a seasoned pot smoker, nearly got me but I was lucky I didn’t go further down that rabbit hole.



el kapitan said:


> I'm in trim jail right now, like someone posted a few weeks ago made me laugh. I am sneezing my fucking head off right now. Taking a break, took allergy meds and hanging the other timber. Cleanin old clutter in the rooms and it feels good
> I'm a keeper of all useful items, to a fault...but new years cleansing is necessary


How much you trimming up? I’m gradually getting through mine, 7 down, 3 to go and they the biggest fml


----------



## BleedsGreen (Jan 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I went with the assembled unit. I dont have much time to build. I searched for materials locally and it was barely less than the difference of Dan building it for me. I did make sure it was turned up all the way, mainly cuz I have a quantum from HLG, version 1, with a tiny hole for screwdriver adjustments and I went to finally make sure it was cranked all the way too. Luckily it was. I only did one experiment with the board so far. I'm next gonna put it over my first flower tray, I run perpetual so every 2 weeks I shuffle em down a tray. So for now the next 3 trays are thousands single ended...I know I know it's the 21st century.
> The cobs are going over tray 5 and 6 so theyll be on a 4 week rotation.


 If you don't mind me asking what did that cost you and how do I hook up with Dan so he can build me a couple of them? Thanks!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 4, 2019)

https://timbergrowlights.com/


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2019)

All my HPS stuff is in the crawl space!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 4, 2019)

20$ packs o beans on reverse auction sale. Crazy. lol I see my replacement sky dweller on there.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 20$ packs o beans on reverse auction sale. Crazy. lol I see my replacement sky dweller on there.


Do it. That is a very underrated strain. I got 7 phenos and after the cure their is a lot of variety in there. Potent smoke too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 4, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> 20$ packs o beans on reverse auction sale. Crazy. lol I see my replacement sky dweller on there.


There are a couple I'm going to double up on. 
Not saying which ones...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 4, 2019)

Maybe I’ll get some for solo competitions and just hunt for gems.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 4, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did that cost you and how do I hook up with Dan so he can build me a couple of them? Thanks!


I got em on the black Friday sale for 750 each. Damn good price imho. If you order a half a dozen or so you may be able to get that price, dont quote me on that but I wanted to try a few first and asked about bulk order pricing. Great company and product, looking forward to the results. And to upgrade all my ol h.i.d.s


----------



## nc208 (Jan 4, 2019)

Does anyone else find GPS extremely dank after drying and cure?? My other stuff is dried to exact same RH and is potent as hell but I find most of my GPS is damn sticky. Have to dry it a further 10% after cure so I can smoke j's.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Will a plant that got pollenated still be the same if i reveg it? I'm thinking only the seeds will be affected. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Will a plant that got pollenated still be the same if i reveg it? I'm thinking only the seeds will be affected. Correct me if I'm wrong.


reveg away


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

thanks for the reply


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Has anyone else had trouble with city slicker?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> thanks for the reply


To share in your experience, I have a lady I'm debating revegging currently. It was from seed of a cross I made and there aren't lowers to take cuts. I pollinated this gal with some old fem'd chemD dust I've had laying around and the gal's aesthetic is speaking to me in ways that the other testers I've ran from this lot have not... I might bite the bullet and sacrifice a harvest by sending the gal to reveg and insure I have it in the future. It being seeded or not should not have a huge impact on how the plant behaves/grows/expresses in the future tho I'd be open to hear from geneticists or scientists who might have other input to share in ways they might change. IME they are the same plants. The seeds should still ripen up for you and be viable even while being put back into a veg state


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

I really don't care about the seeds. It was an accidental pollenation. I just don't want to lose my last plant of my keeper jelly pie.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I really don't care about the seeds. It was an accidental pollenation. I just don't want to lose my last plant of my keeper jelly pie.


Reveg that ho asap then, each day you push into flower is less chance it comes back in veg ime. If it's a for sure keeper get it in veg.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

ok will do thanks again


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I picked up the Bison Breath, digging on the new packaging.
> 
> 
> My significant other is mildly allergic to the pot.
> Makes him "I mean her"   lol, sneeze, itch and contact dermatitis, up on handling.


i am the same! certain strains if that shit gets into the air i am dying.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i am the same! certain strains if that shit gets into the air i am dying.


I think its Sour Diesels that seem to affect me the most, so I was trimming cackleberry and copper chem....SD and stardawg ....dang it. I sneezed myself to sleep last night. Lol. Sleepy time sinus tea helped some...
I do sneeze hard too, I don't hold em back, sometimes to the point of seeing stars.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Durban poison get me everytime. I come in from trimming it and my wife asked me if I been crying? lol


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 4, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas butter is awesome, made my misso green and a good mate who is a seasoned pot smoker, nearly got me but I was lucky I didn’t go further down that rabbit hole.
> 
> 
> How much you trimming up? I’m gradually getting through mine, 7 down, 3 to go and they the biggest fml


I'm just trimming up a half z or so of each to share with my tester committee so we can determine what to keep. Isn't that fun? Lol. Yes


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I think its Sour Diesels that seem to affect me the most, so I was trimming cackleberry and copper chem....SD and stardawg ....dang it. I sneezed myself to sleep last night. Lol. Sleepy time sinus tea helped some...
> I do sneeze hard too, I don't hold em back, sometimes to the point of seeing stars.


88 cent box of Allergy pills from walmart take one before trimming every time and it does the trick for me....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> To share in your experience, I have a lady I'm debating revegging currently. It was from seed of a cross I made and there aren't lowers to take cuts. I pollinated this gal with some old fem'd chemD dust I've had laying around and the gal's aesthetic is speaking to me in ways that the other testers I've ran from this lot have not... I might bite the bullet and sacrifice a harvest by sending the gal to reveg and insure I have it in the future. It being seeded or not should not have a huge impact on how the plant behaves/grows/expresses in the future tho I'd be open to hear from geneticists or scientists who might have other input to share in ways they might change. IME they are the same plants. The seeds should still ripen up for you and be viable even while being put back into a veg state


Did that old pollen you used last week work? If so thats awesome bro!


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did that old pollen you used last week work? If so thats awesome bro!


I had two lots of pollen that were tested, being tested, the first c99 the second chemD both of the same age within a year.

The c99 pollen doesn't appear to have took at all but still under close observation.
The pistils the chemD pollen hit have receded some.
The c99 pollen was loosely stored in glass whereas the chemD dust was encapsulated within fully intact bananas which were stored in the same type of glass.

From some brief studies I've glanced at it might appear that the viability of pollen starts dropping with time but nothing conclusive suggesting at n(time) y% of pollen is no longer viable so I'm putting what I have to test. I'll update as I learn more whether it's all duds or any take to seed.

Best case we can learn that nearly 10year old pollen can still have some viability, worst case is I learn at some point within a 10year window pollen loses most/all viability. At least I can de-hoard the old pollen from the freezer.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 4, 2019)

@CannaBruh. Do you think keeping the intact nanner's plant matter will have any negative effect on the pollen?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @CannaBruh. Do you think keeping the intact nanner's plant matter will have any negative effect on the pollen?


It's very possible that the nanners being in there had some adverse influence but I have no clue, I'm a spray and pray kind of scientist who takes notes and often loses them or forgets what half the notations are.

From observation it would appear that the banana stored dust caused pistils to recede whereas the freely stored haven't appeared to do anything to fresh pistils.  ..still early


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I had two lots of pollen that were tested, being tested, the first c99 the second chemD both of the same age within a year.
> 
> The c99 pollen doesn't appear to have took at all but still under close observation.
> The pistils the chemD pollen hit have receded some.
> ...


Awesome. In the name of scientific observations! Well here is to hoping both show some viability. I'll be very interested in what you find out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey all,
Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays. I haven't had much down time to post. My boy's leaving for basic in a few days so we've been trying to get in a much family time as possible. I still cant believe he's going.

Anyway, the garden is good. Could be better. I've been running some side by sides with extra nute lines I had on hand. So far I'm liking the NTFGs line. I had to tweak the feed a bit to get the nitrogen lower but for the most part the plants are all digging it. One of the biggest benefits I've found with this line is the obvious increase in branch and stem thickness. I have some pics and notes/observations to throw up but probably wont get to it until my kid ships off.

TNT
|


Sundae Stallion last run

Bandit Breath last run


Cowboy Cookies hitting the dirt next....


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 4, 2019)

Does anyone have any experience with Gunslinger? I am strongly considering popping half a pack.
Any grow reports or smoke reports? I don't find much searching for it.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 4, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey all,
> Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays. I haven't had much down time to post. My boy's leaving for basic in a few days so we've been trying to get in a much family time as possible. I still cant believe he's going.
> 
> Anyway, the garden is good. Could be better. I've been running some side by sides with extra nute lines I had on hand. So far I'm liking the NTFGs line. I had to tweak the feed a bit to get the nitrogen lower but for the most part the plants are all digging it. One of the biggest benefits I've found with this line is the obvious increase in branch and stem thickness. I have some pics and notes/observations to throw up but probably wont get to it until my kid ships off.
> ...


Oh shit congrats on your soon to be new soldier. My step daughter just finished basic in Ft Jackson and is now in her first advanced training then to airborne school. Yeah its nuts. And now my oldest son is joining Navy in the spring to be a corpsman. Crazy. Good luck. I'm an army brat so I'm used to that world. No I didn't join and my full bird colonel pop never pressured me. I spent my entire youth in the army as far as I'm concerned I did my time, 17 years. He was in 33 1/2.
That TNT surprised me, one of my phenos is gnarly, others are great..
Sundae looks super I can't wait to see what I find in my pack, and shit the bandit looks amazing too. Great work. 
Parental tip for basic...Facebook page for their unit will be one of your only ways to see how they're doing. They have to earn communication and if some young buck is a brat theyll screw up phone potential for the whole unit. They get "smoked" all the time when someone mouths off then everyone has to do pushups lol. It's not the kinda smoked we like. You may know this stuff already...also be cautious of treats from home you send them, they get smoked for that too sometimes . It's very fresh still in my house. We drove 5500 miles round trip for graduation , my girlfriend doesn't fly....
I'm excited for you and your recruit, it's pretty awesome. Sorry for all the words...


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 4, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey all,
> Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays. I haven't had much down time to post. My boy's leaving for basic in a few days so we've been trying to get in a much family time as possible. I still cant believe he's going.
> 
> Anyway, the garden is good. Could be better. I've been running some side by sides with extra nute lines I had on hand. So far I'm liking the NTFGs line. I had to tweak the feed a bit to get the nitrogen lower but for the most part the plants are all digging it. One of the biggest benefits I've found with this line is the obvious increase in branch and stem thickness. I have some pics and notes/observations to throw up but probably wont get to it until my kid ships off.
> ...


good stuff tang. that bandit breath looks especially nice. i have a pack of that still. it's one of the few gps packs i have on the no trade list 

how was it?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 4, 2019)

Is Macdawg going to be offered again?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Gunslinger? I am strongly considering popping half a pack.
> Any grow reports or smoke reports? I don't find much searching for it.


There is some fire in gun slinger packs.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jan 4, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Gunslinger? I am strongly considering popping half a pack.
> Any grow reports or smoke reports? I don't find much searching for it.


Yes.it went 77 days for me and was still throwing out white pistols(trichs were ready)the pistils didnt bother me because it came out tasting great and what hairs didn't die back after cut turned a purple hue.it was an easy plant to grow,had multiple tops(without topping) cloned easy, and seemed to take nutes well.i will grow it out again,currently have raindance going.if you search this thread,you'll find pics. Not so long ago it was one of @Heisenbeans favorite gps strains.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> good stuff tang. that bandit breath looks especially nice. i have a pack of that still. it's one of the few gps packs i have on the no trade list
> 
> how was it?


Thanks. My peeps really dig Bandit Breath. Its great smoke and a beautiful plant to grow out but I have a lot of similar crosses going at the moment so I'm gifting her to a local growmate.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh shit congrats on your soon to be new soldier. My step daughter just finished basic in Ft Jackson and is now in her first advanced training then to airborne school. Yeah its nuts. And now my oldest son is joining Navy in the spring to be a corpsman. Crazy. Good luck. I'm an army brat so I'm used to that world. No I didn't join and my full bird colonel pop never pressured me. I spent my entire youth in the army as far as I'm concerned I did my time, 17 years. He was in 33 1/2.
> That TNT surprised me, one of my phenos is gnarly, others are great..
> Sundae looks super I can't wait to see what I find in my pack, and shit the bandit looks amazing too. Great work.
> Parental tip for basic...Facebook page for their unit will be one of your only ways to see how they're doing. They have to earn communication and if some young buck is a brat theyll screw up phone potential for the whole unit. They get "smoked" all the time when someone mouths off then everyone has to do pushups lol. It's not the kinda smoked we like. You may know this stuff already...also be cautious of treats from home you send them, they get smoked for that too sometimes . It's very fresh still in my house. We drove 5500 miles round trip for graduation , my girlfriend doesn't fly....
> I'm excited for you and your recruit, it's pretty awesome. Sorry for all the words...


Aww thanks. Yeah we're all real familiar with the in and outs too. (house full of Vets)
I'm doing my best to make sure we send him off with all the positivity and support I can muster.


TNT has been one of the standouts for me in the last yr. It ticks nearly ever box. Vigor, ease of growth, potent as all get out and terps for days. Bag appeal isn't the greatest but I've had enough pretty plants to know to the "proof's in the pipe".
Its a great cross with foul danky acrid terps that help to offset the all cookies, cake, and pie crosses I have going. 
Lots of variety helps keep the thrill of growing alive.


----------



## J.James (Jan 4, 2019)

Giving away 3 packs of GPS gear in the Mystery Meat Grow. Got space for a solo cup?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/12-12-from-seed-party-cup-comp-mystery-meat-grow.982425/


----------



## re STRAIN me (Jan 5, 2019)

Just curious as to why there is 2 different types of Dream Catcher (Acumen Genetics) Blueberry x SAGE and Greenpoint Blue Dream x Stardawg?


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 5, 2019)

jelly pie with vigor looks to be stacking nicely


----------



## quiescent (Jan 5, 2019)

re STRAIN me said:


> Just curious as to why there is 2 different types of Dream Catcher (Acumen Genetics) Blueberry x SAGE and Greenpoint Blue Dream x Stardawg?


Welcome to marijuana strain naming where this shit happens regularly. Never heard of the company that you're talking about so I googled and gotta say I doubt anyone who isn't local to them would be aware they exist.


----------



## genuity (Jan 5, 2019)

re STRAIN me said:


> Just curious as to why there is 2 different types of Dream Catcher (Acumen Genetics) Blueberry x SAGE and Greenpoint Blue Dream x Stardawg?


Gage green has one also...
(Green ribbon x jo) dream catcher

It's just the way the seed game rolls..


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 5, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> View attachment 4260133jelly pie with vigor looks to be stacking nicely



Hmm...
You may have a similar pheno as I have. Looks like it. 
I had 3 different, and the best one is a small stacker like the one you have. 
Hopefully that’s it...you’re in for a treat. 
It’s about to start snowing. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i am the same! certain strains if that shit gets into the air i am dying.


I am too. If I brush up against the leaves, I itch like crazy. And yes, it is only certain strains that does this to me.


----------



## Freedom farmer 420 (Jan 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Final shots of Sundae Stallion. I'll throw up some dried shots and some finished bud shots with a quick smoke report soon.
> 
> #2 View attachment 4219646
> 
> ...


Looks amazing, great job freaking killed it. How did u like the smoke?


----------



## TreLo (Jan 5, 2019)

How do I stack coupon codes on GPS?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 5, 2019)

Some pics of Texas butter 4 and 5
4

5
Both smell very potent but 5 smells like a banana candy. Yumm


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 5, 2019)

Leading off the 2019 seed hunt with


----------



## J.James (Jan 5, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Leading off the 2019 seed hunt with



I see your one and raise you


----------



## THT (Jan 5, 2019)

Figured I'd share some shots of my OBS f2's. Great strain and potent. Still Searching for a pheno with more flavor but yield, structure and potency is on point. 
#2
 
#1


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2019)

Freedom farmer 420 said:


> Looks amazing, great job freaking killed it. How did u like the smoke?


Thanks!!
TNT is the most potent with the loudest terps. I'm keepin this one around for a couple more runs.
Bandit Breath is potent smoke with weak terps. The return for concentrates was impressive.
Sundae Stallion has strong creamy vanilla grape terps but I found the smoke to be sedating. Great for sleep dep. but I dig on buds that have a more balanced high.
I usually give everything a second run though, so if the results vary enough to be noteworthy I'll update.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some pics of Texas butter
> Both smell very potent but 5 smells like a banana candy. Yumm





THT said:


> Figured I'd share some shots of my OBS f2's. Great strain and potent.


Very timely and positive reviews. I'll be looking for a fine Bruce of each strain to put to work later in 2019.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Hey all,
> Hope everyone enjoyed the holidays. I haven't had much down time to post. My boy's leaving for basic in a few days so we've been trying to get in a much family time as possible. I still cant believe he's going.
> 
> Anyway, the garden is good. Could be better. I've been running some side by sides with extra nute lines I had on hand. So far I'm liking the NTFGs line. I had to tweak the feed a bit to get the nitrogen lower but for the most part the plants are all digging it. One of the biggest benefits I've found with this line is the obvious increase in branch and stem thickness. I have some pics and notes/observations to throw up but probably wont get to it until my kid ships off.
> ...


You always have such nice pics of your plants, what camera do you use? I just have a Samsung FX90 video camera. It does a decent job, but some of you peoples pics are so professional looking, I hate to post my pics. lol. 
What does everyone use to take pics with?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> You always have such nice pics of your plants, what camera do you use? I just have a Samsung FX90 video camera. It does a decent job, but some of you peoples pics are so professional looking, I hate to post my pics. lol.
> What does everyone use to take pics with?


I use a Nikon Coolpix . I've had it for yrs. Even sunk it to the bottom of a river on a canoe trip. Along with all our of shit, including the beer! 



I need to upgrade.
I love all bud porn but some of the pics I see in here are so crisp and clear. 
Curious what everyone uses too.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 5, 2019)

Samsung galaxy s7 here! My slr camera and accessories were stolen.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 5, 2019)

Hitting water this evening.............


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Hitting water this evening.............View attachment 4260362


Planting by the "New Moon" are we? lol
The ole "timers" new their shit.
Their survival depended on it.
Never got in on this last drop. But I have the "Cake and Chem" and "City Slicker" about 5 or 6 weeks out. Plus the "GMO x Stardawg" and few others are a month behind these. So many good GPS strains to choose from.
Still, Lupine Lime is 1 of my favorites so far.
I must have gotten 1 of those "rare" , discontinued phenos. lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I use a Nikon Coolpix . I've had it for yrs. Even sunk it to the bottom of a river on a canoe trip. Along with all our of shit, including the beer!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260352
> ...


All my pics in here are just from my iPhone I have a nicer dslr I’m just to lazy to break it out then upload them to the computer then upload them to the site most of the time.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 5, 2019)

Just lolli-popped and flipped a quick clone run. 8 Jelly Pies, 3 Blizzard Bushes, and one Durban Poison. A little tight on timing- I got 12 weeks before vacation to flower, chop, dry, start cure. Will likely need a friend to burp the jars... lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Planting by the "New Moon" are we? lol
> The ole "timers" new their shit.
> Their survival depended on it.
> Never got in on this last drop. But I have the "Cake and Chem" and "City Slicker" about 5 or 6 weeks out. Plus the "GMO x Stardawg" and few others are a month behind these. So many good GPS strains to choose from.
> ...


Any pics of cake and chem and City slickers or not flowering yet, I’m flipping some in 2 weeks


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

This is about as good as it gets for my 36.00(used) Ebay. I'm not gonna win a "Photo of the Month" with it, but it does a good job.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Any pics of cake and chem and City slickers or not flowering yet, I’m flipping some in 2 weeks


I will try to get some taken in a week or 2. They are both stocky plants, been stressing the shit out of them and no "nanners".


----------



## UncleReemis (Jan 5, 2019)

I just received a pack of Raindance which I intend to run next grow---I'm beyond stoked due to the feedback I've read. I've probably scoured for just about any pics, but if anyone has Raindance pics they haven't yet shared, I would love to see them!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I will try to get some taken in a week or 2. They are both stocky plants, been stressing the shit out of them and no "nanners".


Nice getting some lemon rubs coming off my cake and chems, very hardy plants have 1 confirmed and 2 I don’t know then it’s looks like I have 4 out of 5 city slickers but I have so much in veg I have to plant everything out to have a good look.


----------



## klx (Jan 5, 2019)

THT said:


> Figured I'd share some shots of my OBS f2's. Great strain and potent. Still Searching for a pheno with more flavor but yield, structure and potency is on point.
> #2
> View attachment 4260317
> #1View attachment 4260318


Nice work man that looks tasty!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Nice getting some lemon rubs coming off my cake and chems, very hardy plants have 1 confirmed and 2 I don’t know then it’s looks like I have 4 out of 5 city slickers but I have so much in veg I have to plant everything out to have a good look.


I always end up with too many and they all suffer for it. I just hate to yank a future "rare" pheno up. lol


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 5, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I use a Nikon Coolpix . I've had it for yrs. Even sunk it to the bottom of a river on a canoe trip. Along with all our of shit, including the beer!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4260352
> ...


 

This is my picture takin phone.. it was free when i signed up for service like 4-5 years ago.. I like that it has a lock on it and shit lol


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> View attachment 4260392
> 
> This is my picture takin phone.. it was free when i signed up for service like 4-5 years ago.. I like that it has a lock on it and shit lol


Wait...if that's your picture taking phone, how'd you take a picture of it?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> All my pics in here are just from my iPhone I have a nicer dslr View attachment 4260370I’m just to lazy to break it out then upload them to the computer then upload them to the site most of the time.


I use a 2007 Fuji that cost about $30 at WalMart. It barely holds a charge anymore. I'll click as many shots as I can before it dies, and usually can find a handful post worthy. Now...if anyone has a good one that's not being used........ Just imagine if 'ol Amos posted good pics !


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 5, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Wait...if that's your picture taking phone, how'd you take a picture of it?
> 
> View attachment 4260400


my newer phone is hooked up to gmail for family pics etc.. I dont like too much floating in the cloud. 

I'll go put on my tin foil hat and sit in the corner now 

I used to use an old camera but then the kids wanted to take it when they went fishin with grandpa.. that little jump drive is kinda a pain putting back in anyway. 

Some day soon I will get it back lol


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 5, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> All my pics in here are just from my iPhone I have a nicer dslr View attachment 4260370I’m just to lazy to break it out then upload them to the computer then upload them to the site most of the time.


I have the 5dmkiv as well...


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 5, 2019)

I use my Samsung S9 it seems to take great shots for a tiny lens. It's just super convenient to snap shot and upload immediately. 
Stoked to see some more great shots in the last few pages. Good work everyone


----------



## J.James (Jan 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Hitting water this evening.............View attachment 4260362


I got 10/10 on my first pack of bison breath! this was a few days ago, already got them moved into bigger pots!


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 5, 2019)

Wazup folks! Been eying Greenpoint seeds for a min & almost got some from reverse auction last night. I missed my chance by chancing it would get lower then poof, gone back to the beginning. Lol! Now I see how it works at least. 
Between what I've seen on this thread as of yesterday & the pics & reviews on their site, everything looks pretty dank.
Now I see who Gu. Masterminding these babies. 
What would you guys recomend as good yielding but still high thc strain? I see most are 60-70 days n that works. I run 7-9 wk'rs. Something that might pop purples would be a nice addition. 
Almost got the Cookies n Chem but doubt a cookie strain will give me the yields I'm hoping for. Any suggestions? Thnx in advance!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 5, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Wazup folks! Been eying Greenpoint seeds for a min & almost got some from reverse auction last night. I missed my chance by chancing it would get lower then poof, gone back to the beginning. Lol! Now I see how it works at least.
> Between what I've seen on this thread as of yesterday & the pics & reviews on their site, everything looks pretty dank.
> Now I see who Gu. Masterminding these babies.
> What would you guys recomend as good yielding but still high thc strain? I see most are 60-70 days n that works. I run 7-9 wk'rs. Something that might pop purples would be a nice addition.
> Almost got the Cookies n Chem but doubt a cookie strain will give me the yields I'm hoping for. Any suggestions? Thnx in advance!


Most of the strains run 70 days at least it seems a lot of them turn purple as well as it’s a stardawg trait and he is prominent in most strains we’ve seen grown out the cookies and Chem has had a few decent yielding reviews if I remember correctly


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 5, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Wazup folks! Been eying Greenpoint seeds for a min & almost got some from reverse auction last night. I missed my chance by chancing it would get lower then poof, gone back to the beginning. Lol! Now I see how it works at least.
> Between what I've seen on this thread as of yesterday & the pics & reviews on their site, everything looks pretty dank.
> Now I see who Gu. Masterminding these babies.
> What would you guys recomend as good yielding but still high thc strain? I see most are 60-70 days n that works. I run 7-9 wk'rs. Something that might pop purples would be a nice addition.
> Almost got the Cookies n Chem but doubt a cookie strain will give me the yields I'm hoping for. Any suggestions? Thnx in advance!


I second the cookies n chem, i got a good yielding purple pheno from it definitely a keeper


----------



## main cola (Jan 6, 2019)

Anyone ever seen a leaf like this? It’s on one of my Cookies N Chem


----------



## smokeybeard (Jan 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Anyone ever seen a leaf like this? It’s on one of my Cookies N ChemView attachment 4260673



Yes, I actually had one on my dreamcatcher GPS grow that I had to cull. Guessing it comes from the male used?


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 6, 2019)

@whytewidow has a keeper of cookies n chem that displays that overlap trait. we are guessing it was the OGKB that was used in the cookies and cream.


----------



## Crash32097 (Jan 6, 2019)

Had one on mine too, cookies n chem. Looks cool though, wish the whole plant would've done it!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 6, 2019)

Texas butter starting to stack nicely couple more weeks on this girl I’m thinking somewhere around Valentine’s Day. had to tie her up she’s starting to fall over from the weight still has that plantain smell to her with Chem after notes getting stronger by the day.

Edit: this is a terrible photo I’ll take some nicer ones soon


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Anyone ever seen a leaf like this? It’s on one of my Cookies N ChemView attachment 4260673


NO


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4260786
> Texas butter starting to stack nicely couple more weeks on this girl I’m thinking somewhere around Valentine’s Day. had to tie her up she’s starting to fall over from the weight still has that plantain smell to her with Chem after notes getting stronger by the day.
> 
> Edit: this is a terrible photo I’ll take some nicer ones soon


Very nice! 
None of my Texas Butter plants turned out like yours. 
I grew them outdoors and had to chop before they were completely finished. The fan leaves never turned purple. 
We didn't get squat for sunshine in Sept so yield was pitiful. 

My only pheno that really smelled like banana finished earlier than the others. It was so much earlier that I let it go too long -- which isn't a good idea when it's cold & wet. 
100% loss due to bud rot...


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 6, 2019)

I've had a few GPS tweaked leaves and nodes. I gotta search thru pics and see if I documented them several months ago.
Has anyone seen leaf buds? Craziest thing, I've had a handful over the years.
It's where a small nug literally grows right at the leaf stem where the leaf blades splay out. Trichomes and calyxes and all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Anyone ever seen a leaf like this? It’s on one of my Cookies N ChemView attachment 4260673


I saw several leaves like that on my 'half & half' plants (cannaventure). 
It is a high CBD cookie cross (cookie wreck X harlequin). 

There were also some that had offsetting leaves growing from a single stem.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Very nice!
> None of my Texas Butter plants turned out like yours.
> I grew them outdoors and had to chop before they were completely finished. The fan leaves never turned purple.
> We didn't get squat for sunshine in Sept so yield was pitiful.
> ...


This one was nice it’s the second run not keeping her around after this one though. Trying to pop more seeds this year. The banana smells fade away completely with cure. You might get a small whiff of it after grinding but that’s all. 

That sucks you lost all of it man. Where I am I wouldn’t run any gps gear outside I haven’t seen a strain that would finish for me.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 6, 2019)

I picked up a Hammerhead Mac cross since I dont know whats going on with Macdawg.


----------



## THT (Jan 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> There were also some that had offsetting leaves growing from a single stem.


Like this? lol, this is my obs f2 #2
 
I've also got these on all my obs crosses, this one is super silver sage x obs


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 6, 2019)

Have any of you grown out the SnakeOil? 
BioDeisel is Sensi-Star x SourDeisel. Which happen to be some of my favorite strains that have done well for me.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 6, 2019)

Got one on my Jelly Pie outdoor. First time for me.


----------



## Nyne (Jan 6, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Has anyone else had trouble with city slicker?


no whats going wrong with ur ones ??


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 6, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4260786
> Texas butter starting to stack nicely couple more weeks on this girl I’m thinking somewhere around Valentine’s Day. had to tie her up she’s starting to fall over from the weight still has that plantain smell to her with Chem after notes getting stronger by the day.
> 
> Edit: this is a terrible photo I’ll take some nicer ones soon


That’s looking awesome, I never had my any phenos that turned purple, they possibly could from clones, but 4 out 5 of my girls get you hell bent, number 4 and 5 are soo good. One is light a lemon banana taste, loving it tho. Might try and make some concerntrateS since there is soo much frost


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 6, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I've had a few GPS tweaked leaves and nodes. I gotta search thru pics and see if I documented them several months ago.
> Has anyone seen leaf buds? Craziest thing, I've had a handful over the years.
> It's where a small nug literally grows right at the leaf stem where the leaf blades splay out. Trichomes and calyxes and all.


That is fairly common in the TGA Vortex and Green Avenger and some Grimm gear , I have a Void plant in flower right now that has 5 sites like You are talking about . Its a mutation that wont affect much , the buds usually don't amount to much at that site and lots of people just remove them so they don't take energy from the main buds.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 6, 2019)

Nyne said:


> no whats going wrong with ur ones ??


I usually don't comment in this thread other than pics but was looking for some validation on the seeds. Was it grower error or the beans. But I have run full packs of just about everything guess has put out in the last couple years well over 30 different strains and never had more than an occasional early sac hear or there. But these city slickers through balls head to toe on 3 different plants all the girls I got out that pack. Thwre was a gg4 cross in there, a honeystomper, and my keeper jellypie. None of them hermed. So was just trying to see if anyone else had the same luck.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 6, 2019)

Cake and Chem City Slicker


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 6, 2019)

THT said:


> Like this? lol, this is my obs f2 #2
> View attachment 4260842


Exactly!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 6, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> I picked up a Hammerhead Mac cross since I dont know whats going on with Macdawg.


man, HH deals in fire. i swear half the frostiest bud pic thread on IC are his pics.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 6, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I usually don't comment in this thread other than pics but was looking for some validation on the seeds. Was it grower error or the beans. But I have run full packs of just about everything guess has put out in the last couple years well over 30 different strains and never had more than an occasional early sac hear or there. But these city slickers through balls head to toe on 3 different plants all the girls I got out that pack. Thwre was a gg4 cross in there, a honeystomper, and my keeper jellypie. None of them hermed. So was just trying to see if anyone else had the same luck.


can you post some shots? i have a pack and was waiting to see results from others before deciding to grow or trade. or maybe toss if they're throwing 100% nanners lol


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> man, HH deals in fire. i swear half the frostiest bud pic thread on IC are his pics.


 Yup thats what sold me on em. I picked up a pack of his flashbang [(Snowman S1 x Bio Diesel) x MAC].


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 7, 2019)

Here's a weird stem split. I'm sorry I don't recall what strain but it was an early GPS run of some. Never seen that before.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 7, 2019)

Texas butter #5 no flash, it has a killer banana cream flavour, has a slightly different stone to number 3 n 4. Good buzz then the indica stone kicks in. Don’t wanna do much just heaps toasted.


----------



## Nyne (Jan 7, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> can you post some shots? i have a pack and was waiting to see results from others before deciding to grow or trade. or maybe toss if they're throwing 100% nanners lol


no so far all is good! put down 5 got 4 females 1 male! 2 showing purple from tha off . i have noticed 2 have mutant type leaves they got a lot of vigour and actualy went into flower quicker than all tha eurpoen strains ! got a short stocky pheno and a slightly taller type !im going for all color in this one looks like the buds will go black as well as the leaves !


----------



## Nyne (Jan 7, 2019)

Nyne said:


> no so far all is good! put down 5 got 4 females 1 male! 2 showing purple from tha off . i have noticed 2 have mutant type leaves they got a lot of vigour and actualy went into flower quicker than all tha eurpoen strains ! got a short stocky pheno and a slightly taller type !im going for all color in this one looks like the buds will go black as well as the leaves !


ill post up sme piks o mine later


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry guys no pics was very upset about my jellypie getting seeded and tossed them. It may have been grower error but I didn't do anything different but I'm also far from a pro too.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 7, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Yup thats what sold me on em. I picked up a pack of his flashbang [(Snowman S1 x Bio Diesel) x MAC].


Hammerhead's gear is killer-there is a hh thread on here-check it out-i got some pics in there


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> That is fairly common in the TGA Vortex and Green Avenger and some Grimm gear , I have a Void plant in flower right now that has 5 sites like You are talking about . Its a mutation that wont affect much , the buds usually don't amount to much at that site and lots of people just remove them so they don't take energy from the main buds.


Had one leaf bud on a Copper Chem f2 from @Amos Otis. One of the first real buds but never got very big. Otherwise just as frosty and tasty as the rest.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Test vaping my Sativa leaning Hibernate........not at all like others I grew! Great intense bud but no couchlock at all. Extremely frosty with some trimmed flowers looking white. Also uncommon stickiness and leaves wouldn’t even drop after being cut. Lemon pine and some over ripe something. 

Does seem to be great for activities if you don’t forget whatever activity you find yourself doing, did I say it was a bit confusing? Way up on potency scale but so unlike 5he others I have grown.


----------



## Nyne (Jan 7, 2019)

@hillbill back in the day you had strains like fourway , victory ,and early pearl tht were realy good but did the same thing some times the gentics in multuple × 's do that!


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jan 7, 2019)

Sorry if already asked, I searched this thread w no luck, wondering if anyone has grown Eagle Scout? 

I have a pretty stable, pest free grow environment.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

This was maybe the only Sativa like plant in my pack. All had rounded edges on leaf serrations. Hibernate has a fairly complex heritage.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 7, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Sorry if already asked, I searched this thread w no luck, wondering if anyone has grown Eagle Scout?
> 
> I have a pretty stable, pest free grow environment.


I dunno but ai purchased that last night on the auction


----------



## naiveCon (Jan 7, 2019)

Thank you @Gu~


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 7, 2019)

GP Jelly Pie 58 days. These clones were from a mom i had some trouble with and they were started 12/12 very small. The buds are going to be on the small side but she is very frosty and smells very grape. Not a very good representation of the strain due to grower error. I still have a half pack left to try again.


----------



## main cola (Jan 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to give away 10 packs of MACdawg and Bison breath each, how should I do it?


Gu~ Greenpoint ,, Came through with the Bison Breath. Thank you very much


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

This thread seems...dare I say....enjoyable lately.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 7, 2019)

Shhhhhh. Don't wake the kids


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 7, 2019)

Just playing round seeing how much oil I could get out of a half gram seems this Texas butter has abit of oil in it


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hibernate # 4 chopped at 60:


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 7, 2019)

Popped 6 Cookies 'N Chem. Only 4 made it. They all germ no problem, but I may have left them in the tupperware about 12-24 hours too long. They ended up wilting out on me after moving to soil. These are about 10 days after shedding the shell.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 7, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> man, HH deals in fire. i swear half the frostiest bud pic thread on IC are his pics.





ShLUbY said:


> Popped 6 Cookies 'N Chem. Only 4 made it. They all germ no problem, but I may have left them in the tupperware about 12-24 hours too long. They ended up wilting out on me. These are about 10 days after shedding the shell.
> 
> View attachment 4261326


That's a mighty fine "straw chop" cover you got there. Nice clean and sterile look. Very important to cover your soil to help promote a healthier habitat for "microbes" to thrive.
I'm using "dead" pine needles from the pines in the yard. Surprisingly works very well. Pretty sterile and doesn't mess with PH either. There's "no insects", they don't seem to like venturing through it to get to your plants. Has anyone else used straight pine needles before?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's a mighty fine "straw chop" cover you got there. Nice clean and sterile look. Very important to cover your soil to help promote a healthier habitat for "microbes" to thrive.
> I'm using "dead" pine needles from the pines in the yard. Surprisingly works very well. Pretty sterile and doesn't mess with PH either. There's "no insects", they don't seem to like venturing through it to get to your plants. Has anyone else used straight pine needles before?


The top gets dry quickly without some type of mulch or cover crop. 
I'm dealing with that now in my 3 gallon cloth pots and may just dump some sand on top to retain moisture. 
Calcined clay is also cheap and works great.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's a mighty fine "straw chop" cover you got there. Nice clean and sterile look. Very important to cover your soil to help promote a healthier habitat for "microbes" to thrive.
> I'm using "dead" pine needles from the pines in the yard. Surprisingly works very well. Pretty sterile and doesn't mess with PH either. There's "no insects", they don't seem to like venturing through it to get to your plants. Has anyone else used straight pine needles before?


It depends on the type of pine. Many run slightly acidic and you may have to amend your PH long term. But you are spot on about them being a natural deterrent for certain pests as they don’t enjoy traveling over the needles.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2019)

Pines do a great jobs of dropping needles and covering the forest floor warding off competing plants. I try to keep anything pine out of my system,. Cedar too!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The top gets dry quickly without some type of mulch or cover crop.
> I'm dealing with that now in my 3 gallon cloth pots and may just dump some sand on top to retain moisture.
> Calcined clay is also cheap and works great.


Cut a pc of "garbage bag "doughnut" shaped. Creates that dark space the microbes like. Or even out of "cardboard" which might even work better.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> It depends on the type of pine. Many run slightly acidic and you may have to amend your PH long term. But you are spot on about them being a natural deterrent for certain pests as they don’t enjoy traveling over the needles.


I use only "dead and brown" needles. Basically, it changes nothing that I can tell. I like much better than grass clippings. If it isn't dry, it will mold.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 7, 2019)

cbd coming back anytime?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 7, 2019)

5 out of 5 Bison Breath germinated and transplanted into their first containers. They had a 12 hour soak and then 24 hours in a wet paper towel.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 7, 2019)

Texas butter 4 is the ultimate out of the 5 I got. Beautiful banana flavour mixed with a lemon chemmy aftertone, super potent. My favourite smoke atm.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 8, 2019)

I didnt think Gu would be so petty. at first i thoughtit was a mistake but he continued to blank me. 

i was the very first person to suggest the "how many first people to like the post" idea so i was the first to like it but yet ive got no free pack of anything. 

And the only reason i can think of is because im on Heisins free list. Theres no other reason i can think of. 

Well i wont be spending anymore money on Greenpoint thats for sure


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 8, 2019)

A little tight on timing- I got 12 weeks before vacation to flower, chop, dry, start cure. Will likely need a friend to 

Dry your bovedas right out, if you get close 65-75%rh they will pull the rest of the moisture out.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 8, 2019)

PopeyeSpinach said:


> Sorry if already asked, I searched this thread w no luck, wondering if anyone has grown Eagle Scout?
> 
> I have a pretty stable, pest free grow environment.


I did pics are back about a year . Grew 2 mediocre quality big quantity. to be fair I let them go about a week too long because the day I went to chop white pistols came outta no where., next time 4 males culled and popped the rest 2 lady's going into flower tomorrow stay tuned.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 8, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> I didnt think Gu would be so petty. at first i thoughtit was a mistake but he continued to blank me.
> 
> i was the very first person to suggest the "how many first people to like the post" idea so i was the first to like it but yet ive got no free pack of anything.
> 
> ...


Did you message @gu on here about it? I'm on Heisen's list too and @gu still hooked me up with a pack of Macdawg. Shoot him a dm and I'm sure he'll make it right.


----------



## Tranquileyes (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> That's a mighty fine "straw chop" cover you got there. Nice clean and sterile look. Very important to cover your soil to help promote a healthier habitat for "microbes" to thrive.
> I'm using "dead" pine needles from the pines in the yard. Surprisingly works very well. Pretty sterile and doesn't mess with PH either. There's "no insects", they don't seem to like venturing through it to get to your plants. Has anyone else used straight pine needles before?


Mulching up harvested stems and branches have worked well for me. Aside from that, all cropped lowers and defoliated fans go right in the pot.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 8, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Hibernate # 4 chopped at 60:
> 
> View attachment 4261314 View attachment 4261315 View attachment 4261316


Nice!!


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 8, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Did you message @gu on here about it? I'm on Heisen's list too and @gu still hooked me up with a pack of Macdawg. Shoot him a dm and I'm sure he'll make it right.


I quoted 2 of his posts about it a couple pages back. ill message him and see if hell reply


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 8, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Texas butter 4 is the ultimate out of the 5 I got. Beautiful banana flavour mixed with a lemon chemmy aftertone, super potent. My favourite smoke atm.View attachment 4261484


Man that looks tasty!


----------



## nc208 (Jan 8, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> I didnt think Gu would be so petty. at first i thoughtit was a mistake but he continued to blank me.
> 
> i was the very first person to suggest the "how many first people to like the post" idea so i was the first to like it but yet ive got no free pack of anything.
> 
> ...


Nice, this is for sure the best way to convince the guy that he missed you on the giveaway, And that he should give you free beans.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 8, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> 5 out of 5 Bison Breath germinated and transplanted into their first containers. They had a 12 hour soak and then 24 hours in a wet paper towel.


looks like there will be a bunch of bison breaths coming through.

i just got 11/11 above ground


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Nice, this is for sure the best way to convince the guy that he missed you on the giveaway, And that he should give you free beans.


----------



## Nyne (Jan 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Pines do a great jobs of dropping needles and covering the forest floor warding off competing plants. I try to keep anything pine out of my system,. Cedar too!


#Fact


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Jarring up some TNT


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 8, 2019)

Nyne said:


> #Fact


From what I am experiencing, they are a benefit to my grow habitat. Plus they are free. lol
Bottom line, any cover is better than no cover, within reason. Don't use your Xmas tree, only brown,dead and been rained on many times. They are harmless.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> From what I am experiencing, they are a benefit to my grow habitat. Plus they are free. lol
> Bottom line, any cover is better than no cover, within reason. Don't use your Xmas tree, only brown,dead and been rained on many times. They are harmless.


They're perfectly fine to use. And as a cover mulch there's no way they're going to affect the pH of your root zone.
https://www.gardenmyths.com/pine-needles-acidify-soil/


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 8, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> anybody ran or know of anyone who has ran the Stardawg bx2 that was available briefly during the tester round?


I have 2 separate phenotype keepers a lemon cream and floral industrial oil. I even smoked it after 3 weeks flowering once and got higher than my usual meds. I have grown over 20 full packs And have 42 to go, eventually... I personally think the pure star dawg beats the hell outta ANY of the crosses. Straight up. JMO AND JME


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 8, 2019)

2easy said:


> looks like there will be a bunch of bison breaths coming through.
> 
> i just got 11/11 above ground


Oh yeah, Sounds good! Last weekend sprouted 5 ghost town, and 6 blizzard bush... this weekend 5 macdawg, bison breath and jelly pies are getting popped! woohoo!!! Hope to find something really good in these seeds!


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 8, 2019)

Nyne said:


> #Fact


I use to plant fields of food plots around pine plantations and pine needles will drop the ph of the soil through the floor. Worthless for any kind of garden besides palm trees and cactuses.


----------



## main cola (Jan 8, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special. She’s starting to get some frost. . Love this plant


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Small BHO run with Bandit Breath, Sundae Stallion, and Star Kush popcorn/trim.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 8, 2019)

Well it took a few weeks longer than I thought, but the girls are finally starting to look better. I didn't mix in enough perlite into this promix, combined with some extra low temps for a bit, made for some pissed off roots. Ended up getting some heat mats to bring the root zone temps up and it helped a lot. 

Ended up picking up a tent too. Pumped to have some more room, hopefully I'll get some new lights built soon, but for now I'll just use the corner.


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 8, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> I have 2 separate phenotype keepers a lemon cream and floral industrial oil. I even smoked it after 3 weeks flowering once and got higher than my usual meds. I have grown over 20 full packs And have 42 to go, eventually... I personally think the pure star dawg beats the hell outta ANY of the crosses. Straight up. JMO AND JME


Thanks for the reply, did you find your 2 keepers out of just the 1 tester pack? That floral industrial oil sounds a lil wild haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> cbd coming back anytime?


I asked this a couple weeks ago but Gu never responded, lol. But I was referred to Lazarus natural for cad oil needs and they have way more options. Comparable prices too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Pines do a great jobs of dropping needles and covering the forest floor warding off competing plants. I try to keep anything pine out of my system,. Cedar too!


Pine needles lower the soil PH.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I asked this a couple weeks ago but Gu never responded, lol. But I was referred to Lazarus natural for cad oil needs and they have way more options. Comparable prices too.


thanks bro


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> thanks bro


No problem, hope you find what you need.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 8, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> thanks bro


If you happen to be a veteran, Lazarus offers a pretty good discount, 40% I think.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 8, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> If you happen to be a veteran, Lazarus offers a pretty good discount, 40% I think.


Nice...


----------



## J.James (Jan 8, 2019)

@Gu~ Thanks for the pack of Bison Breath, Got 10 started already and they are little soldiers! Dynamite Diesel, C&C and Rainmaker just got flipped to flower! Lookin for the lady’s to show the goods or make room for the bison lol


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 8, 2019)

J.James said:


> @Gu~ Thanks for the pack of Bison Breath, Got 10 started already and they are little soldiers! Dynamite Diesel, C&C and Rainmaker just got flipped to flower! Lookin for the lady’s to show the goods or make room for the bison lol
> View attachment 4261963


 You're getting there...


----------



## J.James (Jan 8, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> You're getting there...
> View attachment 4261969


My eye just fell out... Look at all the jelly pie!

Edit - BRB i gotta go buy more seeds


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 8, 2019)

I have 3 more packs (not Jelly Pie) waiting for me at my buddy's house, too. I have something of an obsessive compulsive disorder when it comes to my hobbies. I was into building line array speakers and horn loaded subwoofers for a while and still have upwards of 60 or 70 woofers in my garage -- just in case.

edit: I don't even want to think about all of the extra parts I have for lighting just stashed in my garage like 50 led strips, a stack of power supplies, aluminum angle... It is a sickness, I say, a sickness. But I also have a bunch of dank ass bud, too.


----------



## 2001x (Jan 9, 2019)

anyone got 5+ packs they need to let go of?


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

I grew out a few Ten Packs of Greenpoint and it seems like they just took a bunch of commercial strains and threw them in a room with a Stardawg Male and made all these cool names, and the truth is they sell F1s. The plants have hardly any uniformity, the smells and growth structures vary too much. Im not shitting on them cause some of the smoke and plants were great but they shouldn't be charging anymore than 2 dollars a seed since its just an F1 Stardawg orgy lottery. Great if your pheno hunting I guess.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 9, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I have 3 more packs (not Jelly Pie) waiting for me at my buddy's house, too. I have something of an obsessive compulsive disorder when it comes to my hobbies. I was into building line array speakers and horn loaded subwoofers for a while and still have upwards of 60 or 70 woofers in my garage -- just in case.
> 
> edit: I don't even want to think about all of the extra parts I have for lighting just stashed in my garage like 50 led strips, a stack of power supplies, aluminum angle... It is a sickness, I say, a sickness. But I also have a bunch of dank ass bud, too.


What Meanwell Drivers do you have? And are the for sale? You see, I have the same "sickness" as you do. Mine is DIY LED builds. lol And I also, despite the fact, grow some fairly decent bud built with my own 2 hands. I am so proud, as I stand in the check out of my "Family Dollar Store" lmao!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> they shouldn't be charging anymore than 2 dollars a seed since its just an F1 Stardawg orgy lottery.


Why can't he charge whatever he wants? Free market, buyer's free will, and all that? What do you charge for yours?


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

He can charge what he wants man, the oint is they arent worth more than a dollar a seed and the hype isn't real.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> I grew out a few Ten Packs of Greenpoint and it seems like they just took a bunch of commercial strains and threw them in a room with a Stardawg Male and made all these cool names, and the truth is they sell F1s. The plants have hardly any uniformity, the smells and growth structures vary too much. Im not shitting on them cause some of the smoke and plants were great but they shouldn't be charging anymore than 2 dollars a seed since its just an F1 Stardawg orgy lottery. Great if your pheno hunting I guess.


Cool story.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> He can charge what he wants man, the oint is they arent worth more than a dollar a seed and the hype isn't real.



So, which is it, 1.00 a seed or 2.00 a seed?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 9, 2019)

Hibernate popcorn in the vape and as far as I can tell it may be worth a bit more. Making a pretty good case.

When I buy hybreed and polyhybreed beans I kind of expect F1s. F2s surely won’t be more homogeneous than the F1s nor will they be stable. They may be F1s of selected stock but nothing close to an IBL.


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

SoHappy101 said:


> So, which is it, 1.00 a seed or 2.00 a seed?


Oh you got me


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Cool story.


Why is everyone hating, is it not true? I see no one arguing the statement?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 9, 2019)

Was anyone really under the impression stardawg crosses would express IBL-like stability?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> they arent worth more than a dollar a seed .


The consumer drives worth and value. For instance, there may be people who 'value' your opinion, while it's 'worth'less to me. See how that works?


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

Eh whatever that is just my opinion on Greenpoint for the record.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 9, 2019)

Anyone pop the wackdawgs yet? Im dying to see them!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> Why is everyone hating, is it not true? I see no one arguing the statement?


Relax, no one is hating.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 9, 2019)

@Cpappa27 I liked your post, so not everyone is hating. 

If you dont like his prices then do what Amos did and start selling packs for decent prices using their seeds so everyone wins. I mean 150 or 90 is alot for a pack IMO but to each their own.


----------



## Cpappa27 (Jan 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> @Cpappa27 I liked your post, so not everyone is hating.
> 
> If you dont like his prices then do what Amos did and start selling packs for decent prices using their seeds so everyone wins. I mean 150 or 90 is alot for a pack IMO but to each their own.


I know everyone isnt hating but you know what I mean. I dont mind paying 100 for quality and consistency and at least know what Im getting, or close to at least.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 9, 2019)

price is a weird angle to come at GPS. of all things, their prices are what i appreciate the most.

not saying every strain is amazing, but find the handful that consistently give good results as seen on this thread and ig and then find it on reverse auction or during one of the constantly happening sales. that is how to GPS imo.


----------



## J.James (Jan 9, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> price is a weird angle to come at GPS. of all things, their prices are what i appreciate the most.
> 
> not saying every strain is amazing, but find the handful that consistently give good results as seen on this thread and ig and then find it on reverse auction or during one of the constantly happening sales. that is how to GPS imo.


I agree Price is the key reason I have so much GPS gear. I get packs for $14 - $28 on reverse auction almost weekly. I paid under $65 for a pack of bisons breath on the Reverse Auction and was my most expensive single pack to date from them. 4 days later @Gu~ Named me in a post for a free pack so...... No complaints here.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What Meanwell Drivers do you have? And are the for sale? You see, I have the same "sickness" as you do. Mine is DIY LED builds. lol And I also, despite the fact, grow some fairly decent bud built with my own 2 hands. I am so proud, as I stand in the check out of my "Family Dollar Store" lmao!


What?! Are you crazy?? I could never sell any of my treasures! I actually only have 1 meanwell hlg-320-24b that is not being used. All the others are cheap 24 and 36 volt constant voltage power supplies.


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> @Gu~ Thanks for the pack of Bison Breath, Got 10 started already and they are little soldiers! Dynamite Diesel, C&C and Rainmaker just got flipped to flower! Lookin for the lady’s to show the goods or make room for the bison lol
> View attachment 4261963


You bastard. You have one more pack than I do.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> I agree Price is the key reason I have so much GPS gear. I get packs for $14 - $28 on reverse auction almost weekly. I paid under $65 for a pack of bisons breath on the Reverse Auction and was my most expensive single pack to date from them. 4 days later @Gu~ Named me in a post for a free pack so...... No complaints here.


My GGG Grandfather Richard Franklyn Crav** rode with the James Brothers with Bloody Bill Anderson and later Quantrill. He got captured and later escaped but had an eye shot out , rest of His life He went by the name One Eyed Dick Crav**, true story. He was very close friends with Frank and the family still has many pictures of them together in their later years, tall freaking hats lol. couldn't help myself when I saw your avatar .


----------



## J.James (Jan 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> My GGG Grandfather Richard Franklyn Crav** rode with the James Brothers with Bloody Bill Anderson and later Quantrill. He got captured and later escaped but had an eye shot out , rest of His life He went by the name One Eyed Dick Crav**, true story. He was very close friends with Frank and the family still has many pictures of them together in their later years, tall freaking hats lol. couldn't help myself when I saw your avatar .


Fist person to comment on it, Thank you and I applaud your knowledge on the subject! What a great story your family shares with the James Legends. The Coward Robert Ford killed what little southern pride existed in my little neck of the woods and I will always honor the memory of Jesse as long as I live!


----------



## Heathen Raider (Jan 9, 2019)

Jesse was a might prickly while Frank was the voice of reason I have been told thru many fireside chats, Jesse actually was home most of the time when Frank and Great GR Pappy were off with Bloody Bill but as early as 15 Jesse was making raids very close to home when the BWhackers were in the area. My family lived 3 miles from them and actually help care for their Mother after the Lincolnites (Pinkertons) blew her arm off. Quite a few cousins were in the Irish Brigade under Kelly.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 9, 2019)

Cured purple badlands. 
Full disclosure: I've never ordered from gps, but I've grown and consumed a few strains. 

I was under the impression that there was a reverse auction and the consumer got to decide what each item was worth to them.

I was also under the impression that the average price paid, per pack, was around 25, out the door.

I think that puts the average price per bean at $2.50. Not reasonable?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> I agree Price is the key reason I have so much GPS gear. I get packs for $14 - $28 on reverse auction almost weekly. I paid under $65 for a pack of bisons breath on the Reverse Auction and was my most expensive single pack to date from them. 4 days later @Gu~ Named me in a post for a free pack so...... No complaints here.


This exactly. That is one reason I chose to purchase from GPS. Excellent selection, decent prices, but even better when you grab strains off of Reverse Auction. I have pretty much all their current selection... My average purchase price per pack equates to about 30 bucks per pack... I bought many strains at a time so yes it can get pricey but per pack I came out like I robbed a bank!!!

I was able to snag a pack of Bison Breath for just over 40 bux... The MACDawg, yeah spent a bit more but was able to grab that for just over $130... and I have a free pack on the way from the forum giveaway last week... No Complaints here too...


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 9, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> Thanks for the reply, did you find your 2 keepers out of just the 1 tester pack? That floral industrial oil sounds a lil wild haha


Yes I only had one pack. I've been very lucky finding the mother leaners but have certainly ran my share of full stardawg packs. Females ratio in general isnt the best. But if you get thru the packs they come out in time.
What was so crazy was week 3 barely had bud sites and got me Ripped!
The industrial oil phenotype kinda chem 4 ish but floral first then a super specific industrial oil after that is very unique then most chem scents. 
But on a random note after almost 3dozen gps packs my pride and joy is my full moon fever. She is my best keeper in the last 10 years.
Straight up chunkd the fuq out yielder and hubba bubba bubble gum with a slight candy anise. Espresso morning high that slices thru any thing. It's lovely. With the most lingering lip smacking lush I've had since 2000/2002 Philadelphia bubbleberry.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 9, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> If you happen to be a veteran, Lazarus offers a pretty good discount, 40% I think.


It's 60% for vets, low income and disabled. Who EVER said the prices are comparable is crazy. You get 1000mg NOT 250mg for the same price point as gps roughly and they offer a Rso style with 5000mg for 180$ or 1000 for 40 
AND use the code "cbdoiluser" for 10%


----------



## Nyne (Jan 9, 2019)

Cpappa27 said:


> Why is everyone hating, is it not true? I see no one arguing the statement?


no point in arguing every now n then sme one turns up on a sight on a rant not based on any real study the real of us are hear to learn and share VALUABLE science and ideas


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't see why you guys think this is a good deal, GPS genetics are pretty poor for potency, flavors and finishing times, i wouldn't be bothered to run another pack even if you paid me 100$ i'd still pass. 

Time is worth it's weight in gold, at least to me it is, i don't got time to waste.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> It's 60% for vets, low income and disabled. Who EVER said the prices are comparable is crazy. You get 1000mg NOT 250mg for the same price point as gps roughly and they offer a Rso style with 5000mg for 180$ or 1000 for 40
> AND use the code "cbdoiluser" for 10%


I said that because I paid 29.95 for a bottle of 750 mg that was 1/2 the size as the bottle from gps that was only 400mg. The gps and was 29.95, so I paid roughly the same price therefor I would say prices are comparable. 

Am I missing something? Plus gps only offers isolate...


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> Time is worth it's weight in gold, at least to me it is, i don't got time to waste.


Hahahahaha. Hahahahaha. Ha.

Yet, here you are.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Hahahahahaha. Hahahahaha. Ha.
> 
> Yet, here you are.


I come on here monthly, this is my monthly check in, probably should cut that time out but i have off work today.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't see why you guys think this is a good deal, GPS genetics are pretty poor for potency, flavors and finishing times, i wouldn't be bothered to run another pack even if you paid me 100$ i'd still pass.
> 
> Time is worth it's weight in gold, at least to me it is, i don't got time to waste.


@Yodaweed Nice! I'll be the judge of that when the seeds go in the dirt and start doing what they do best... I have all the time in the world to waste. From what I have seen on the forums etc. I'm very curious as to what I can find here. If I don't find what I'm looking for then I'll move on, but before I do that I have about 40+ packs of GPS gear to search through. What GPS strains did you not enjoy growing/consuming? Very curious...

es'e


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> I don't see why you guys think this is a good deal, GPS genetics are pretty poor for potency, flavors and finishing times, i wouldn't be bothered to run another pack even if you paid me 100$ i'd still pass.
> 
> Time is worth it's weight in gold, at least to me it is, i don't got time to waste.


You've grown how many GPS strains? 
Oh and lets not forget how you went into complete meltdown mode over not getting a tester pack.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 9, 2019)

Should't time be worth more than gold by weight? So spend it trolling threads about genetics you wouldn't run, odd logic.


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> @Yodaweed Nice! I'll be the judge of that when the seeds go in the dirt and start doing what they do best... I have all the time in the world to waste. From what I have seen on the forums etc. I'm very curious as to what I can find here. If I don't find what I'm looking for then I'll move on, but before I do that I have about 40+ packs of GPS gear to search through. What GPS strains did you not enjoy growing/consuming? Very curious...
> 
> es'e


Jesus christ, you don't have much common sense do you....

Buying 40+ packs without even running a single plant from a breeder is just stupid.

I ran a pack of GPS , not even close to a single keeper to be found, honestly some of the worst plants i have grown in several years.

I won't waste anymore time with these genetics, you guys thinking your getting a great deal because the prices are bargain basement don't realize the quality of the genetics are also bargain basement, you get what you pay for.


----------



## J.James (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> Jesus christ, you don't have much common sense do you....
> 
> Buying 40+ packs without even running a single plant from a breeder is just stupid.
> 
> ...


Clearly, you don't understand how plant genetics work..... it's "common sense" for you to buy S1S seeds or further worked lines if you want little cookie cutter plants. Gu Sells F1 seeds all from the same male and guess what... That's what you get, for a great price I might add!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 9, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Should't time be worth more than gold by weight? So spend it trolling threads about genetics you wouldn't run, odd logic.


Logic... now where have I heard that word before? Oh yea! lol


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> Clearly, you don't understand how plant genetics work..... it's "common sense" for you to buy S1S seeds or further worked lines if you want little cookie cutter plants. Gu Sells F1 seeds all from the same male and guess what... That's what you get, for a great price I might add!


You could make better seeds at home, i know i do.


----------



## J.James (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> You could make better seeds at home, i know i do.


O Shit.... Now your thinkin.... What would you need.... maybe Unworked Award-Winning Lines mixed with a Badass Male to mix with the shit you got layin around! Try Greenpoint Seeds!

Edit- Oh wait your too smart for that.....


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

J.James said:


> O Shit.... Now your thinkin.... What would you need.... maybe Unworked Award-Winning Lines mixed with a Badass Male to mix with the shit you got layin around! Try Greenpoint Seeds!


When you live in legal states it's a lot easier bro, i got the same access this guy does, he's just buyin clones from kind love and other local shops.


----------



## J.James (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> When you live in legal states it's a lot easier bro, i got the same access this guy does, he's just buyin clones from kind love and other local shops.


Sounds like you got it all figured out then.....


----------



## Hazed and confused (Jan 9, 2019)

10 day turnaround for delivery to down under. Very happy.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 9, 2019)

Yodaweed said:


> Jesus christ, you don't have much common sense do you....
> 
> Buying 40+ packs without even running a single plant from a breeder is just stupid.
> 
> ...


Heheheheh, Thank you for your opinion of me... but for real though, you still didn't answer my question... What GPS strains did you not enjoy growing/consuming??? Still, I'm very curious???


----------



## Yodaweed (Jan 9, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Heheheheh, Thank you for your opinion of me... but for real though, you still didn't answer my question... What GPS strains did you not enjoy growing/consuming??? Still, I'm very curious???


Scroll back on thread, i posted pictures of the grow and strain.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 9, 2019)

My kid and I drove out to camp on the sleds so he could get one last ride in before he reports to Uncle Sam.

Check out what was waiting...



Along with an icey Cuba Libre
Not sure where Mr Tang thinks I'm gonna put it all and I _may_ have a coronary but I'm gonna give it my best shot.

Then I'm gonna puff on some this


finish this drink and call it a night.

Have a good night all


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hazed and confused said:


> 10 day turnaround for delivery to down under. Very happy.View attachment 4262428


Sky Dweller will treat you right. Lots of colorful dank gasoline lemon cleaner. I got one pheno that has a fruity almost exotic smell. Be warned that some phenos take a while to finish. These girls are on day 80 of flower, and that's 94 days since flipping to 12/12. The dark plant at bottom is a silver blaze from Docs Dank Seeds. Other three plants are all sky dwellers.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 10, 2019)

Gunslinger still one of my favorites so far!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 10, 2019)

94 days from flipping to 12/12? lolzzz


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 10, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> 94 days from flipping to 12/12? lolzzz


 Talking to me?


----------



## nc208 (Jan 10, 2019)

That'd be me. I'm riding these girls out, had 2 that finished around 55 days which are my keepers.


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 10, 2019)

I’ve popped a few packs from greenpoint...and this is my favourite by far.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I said that because I paid 29.95 for a bottle of 750 mg that was 1/2 the size as the bottle from gps that was only 400mg. The gps and was 29.95, so I paid roughly the same price therefor I would say prices are comparable.
> 
> Am I missing something? Plus gps only offers isolate...


No, I think im severely misreading something, regardless it's all good and I'm glad you found a true source 
Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 10, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4262901 I’ve popped a few packs from greenpoint...and this is my favourite by far.View attachment 4262902


What is it?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 10, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What is it?


Bandit Breath


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 10, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What is it?


marijuana


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 10, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What is it?


Bandit breath


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4262901 I’ve popped a few packs from greenpoint...and this is my favourite by far.View attachment 4262902


What’s that


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> What’s that


Ahhhh


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Clones of the butters going hard, some city slickers and cake and chems in there the one that is bending over is cake and chem. one has octopus roots coming out from the bottom of the pot and slurping run off, need a 5 gallon, only been in this pot 2 weeks max

Female?? Smells of vanilla and lemon and chem


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> No, I think im severely misreading something, regardless it's all good and I'm glad you found a true source
> Sorry for any confusion


You're good man. Cheers


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> marijuana


No shit? I've heard of that stuff, but thought it was only an old wives tale. Like unicorns and female orgasms.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 10, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> No shit? I've heard of that stuff, but thought it was only an old wives tale. Like unicorns and female orgasms.


But see...unicorns aren't real.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> But see...unicorns aren't real.


Neither are female orgasms... "insert drum roll"


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Neither are female orgasms... "insert drum roll"


You realize what you're admitting to, right? 

A few years ago, I overheard this young pup telling his 2 friends in the gym locker room about a girl he'd been with over the weekend, how she was a screamer, and I couldn't resist. I say, "But they're all screamers, aren't they? Unless, you know, you're doing it wrong."


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 11, 2019)

rekt


----------



## R Burns (Jan 11, 2019)

Done a few from Greenpoint. Almost all have been nice! The Cookies n Chem is my fav though!


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 11, 2019)

Got some clones cut today, and popped the last 3 hibernate beans I have. Took a couple cuts of the #5 pheno just in case these are Garbo, or dudes. And of course I took some of the deputy.

 

I thought I would share my clone/early veg light setup in case anyone is looking for a super cheap and easy solution. It's just some power strips with plug adapters and some 15w led bulbs. Works great for under $20. 

If anyone has suggestions for a heavy pain relief, narcotic, can't get off the couch, gonna fall asleep strain, or what I should be looking for, it would be much appreciated. I was hoping for that with hibernate, but I haven't found it yet.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 11, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Well it took a few weeks longer than I thought, but the girls are finally starting to look better. I didn't mix in enough perlite into this promix, combined with some extra low temps for a bit, made for some pissed off roots. Ended up getting some heat mats to bring the root zone temps up and it helped a lot.
> 
> Ended up picking up a tent too. Pumped to have some more room, hopefully I'll get some new lights built soon, but for now I'll just use the corner.
> View attachment 4261924


Just went through this while backing up my moms for a move and when I shut my flower rooms down my whole grow went down to like 60f and I kinda just got bored as I wasn’t flowering and neglected them a little and their pissed off and ended up with spider mites on top. Moral is keep em warm and don’t neglect the ladies that keep you happy lol


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 11, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Just went through this while backing up my moms for a move and when I shut my flower rooms down my whole grow went down to like 60f and I kinda just got bored as I wasn’t flowering and neglected them a little and their pissed off and ended up with spider mites on top. Moral is keep em warm and don’t neglect the ladies that keep you happy lol


That sucks, I've been pretty lucky with pests. Only get the occasional fungus gnat, and these damn box elder cocksuckers that invade my house constantly.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 11, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> rekt


Hahahah


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 11, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> That sucks, I've been pretty lucky with pests. Only get the occasional fungus gnat, and these damn box elder cocksuckers that invade my house constantly.


Got broad mites off a cut and knocked them back just prior and now just BORG mites that nothing kills because the cuts prob came well did come from a commercial spot in Ontario that probably got routine avid or whatever the hell they are using now to keep mites back. Things are supernatural and when plants are already cold and pissed off it makes the battle much harder to win without killing your precious genetics while conquering the little fuckers


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 11, 2019)

haven't had to deal with mites in years now (knock on wood), thank god! where my room is now just doesn't seem to have mites vs where it was before. i just deal with thrips now, which are easy to deal with with some basic IPM in the form of a weak soap spray (safer's) a couple times/week in veg. never have any in flower if i spray in veg.

being proactive is a lot better than having to be reactive in my experience.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Got some clones cut today, and popped the last 3 hibernate beans I have. Took a couple cuts of the #5 pheno just in case these are Garbo, or dudes. And of course I took some of the deputy.
> 
> View attachment 4263230
> 
> ...


What would we do without the creativity of weed.. I found a b ox of those 110 socket fixtures out in the garage a while back and thought what in the world would i ever use these for.I have had some of my best idea's while partaking. Also had a few bad one's.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 11, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Got broad mites off a cut and knocked them back just prior and now just BORG mites that nothing kills because the cuts prob came well did come from a commercial spot in Ontario that probably got routine avid or whatever the hell they are using now to keep mites back. Things are supernatural and when plants are already cold and pissed off it makes the battle much harder to win without killing your precious genetics while conquering the little fuckers


Check your PM ggs...

I shot you a tip on how to eradicate spider and broadmites within only a few days


----------



## numberfour (Jan 11, 2019)

Gunslinger
 
Running this girl 1212 from seed, putting out the largest top out of all the plants with a decent coverage of frost.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 11, 2019)

Can anybody tell me if the 25% off applies to auctioned prices too?


----------



## nc208 (Jan 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Can anybody tell me if the 25% off applies to auctioned prices too?


Did it not work when you tried it?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 11, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Did it not work when you tried it?


Haven't tried it yet, just thought I'd ask before I did.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 11, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Can anybody tell me if the 25% off applies to auctioned prices too?


Yeah it works with auction prices. You can also stack the rollitup and icmag promos too.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You realize what you're admitting to, right?
> 
> A few years ago, I overheard this young pup telling his 2 friends in the gym locker room about a girl he'd been with over the weekend, how she was a screamer, and I couldn't resist. I say, "But they're all screamers, aren't they? Unless, you know, you're doing it wrong."


Its a race to the finish and I never lose.

But seriously, I found foreplay and kissing gets the motor going pretty quick and its a easy homerun from there.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its a race to the finish and I never lose.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

I stole that from a comedian, cant remember his name but that shit had me dying when I seen it. The old lady at the time didnt find as funny. Go figure


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


>


That wall just got 10ft taller, lol

The sad thing is the wall is just a topic to keep us poor folks fighting with each other.

Divide and conquer. Its good to be king


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That wall just got 10ft taller, lol
> 
> The sad thing is the wall is just a topic to keep us poor folks fighting with each other.
> 
> Divide and conquer. Its good to be king


All I know is with border security not getting paid CASH is king again at the border.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The sad thing is the wall is just a topic to keep us poor folks fighting with each other.


Keeping politics out of the grow section is a good way to prevent it, I'll bet.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Check your PM ggs...
> 
> I shot you a tip on how to eradicate spider and broadmites within only a few days


Thanks dude will give it a run have actually done that before and forgot about it


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 11, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Yeah it works with auction prices. You can also stack the rollitup and icmag promos too.


What are the rollitup and icmag promo codes?


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 11, 2019)

i think those are them. 'rollitup' and 'icmag'. 

rollitup is 10% off and icmag is free shipping


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 11, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i think those are them. 'rollitup' and 'icmag'.
> 
> rollitup is 10% off and icmag is free shipping


Nice. Thanks yo!


----------



## Nyne (Jan 11, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Got some clones cut today, and popped the last 3 hibernate beans I have. Took a couple cuts of the #5 pheno just in case these are Garbo, or dudes. And of course I took some of the deputy.
> 
> View attachment 4263230
> 
> ...


Dutch kush , double bubble gum, sensi star , black domina ,butch cassidy and blutonium ive found are good 4 sleep or pain relief


----------



## rollangrow (Jan 11, 2019)

I will be again outdoor growing a gps strain this year, This is what i got, bodega bubblegum, night rider, and the deputy. What is your recommended pick? I am leaning for the deputy.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2019)

Blizzard Bush down at 8 weeks of 10/14. Sticky as it gets and full frontal attack on the nose. Pine, cedar and astringent Chem. Most trichs cloudy with amber at about 10%. Could have gone a few days but out of room here. Only female is small and very compact and has sported shiny deep green leaves throughout. Buds a decent size and everywhere. Pistils still have a lot of white but trichs are on target. Plant had just enough branching for LST in my style.

Hibernate in the jar is very hashy and earthy right now and louder than any I had before. Not a couchlock here and longer less dense buds. More Sativa lookin than past Hibernate girls. 

Just realized this is the first time without a Greenpoint in the garden in years. I do have some unopened packs and half used packs also. Really need to use some older seeds up from various breeders and chucks before they die.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 12, 2019)

Cookies n chem-clone run-day 22- Stretching like a mofo jus like seed run-still a keeper-tastes great,potent,& is a good yielder


----------



## copycatgenetix (Jan 12, 2019)

the real copy cat genetics!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!


I have a keen eye and I see your fourth pic down is tropicanna cookies f2, well it looks practically identical..... mmm 
Looks like you have done some glittery photoshop, flipped and cropped the image but I think I know a bud of trop when I see it, nice try tho lol


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I have a keen eye and I see your fourth pic down is tropicanna cookies f2, well it looks practically identical..... mmm View attachment 4263691
> Looks like you have done some glittery photoshop, flipped and cropped the image but I think I know a bud of trop when I see it, nice try tho lol



buahahahahahahahahahahah holy fuck youre good bong smoke


----------



## Tomba (Jan 12, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 12, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> buahahahahahahahahahahah holy fuck youre good bong smoke


I Got scammed when I started, it wasn’t a good feeling. Would Hate for someone else to fall into that trap


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!





Bongsmoke420 said:


> I have a keen eye and I see your fourth pic down is tropicanna cookies f2, well it looks practically identical..... mmm View attachment 4263691
> Looks like you have done some glittery photoshop, flipped and cropped the image but I think I know a bud of trop when I see it, nice try tho lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 12, 2019)

The saturated color overlay is the @copycatgenetix pic flipped horizontally.
The black and white photo background is the ONI Tropicanna Cookies @Bongsmoke420 provided

 

But, you [email protected] is just here to "help" and "educate" us while clearing his name in the community.
Hes not here to sell seeds -just ask him.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!


That male looks like a beast. I'll test if you need it. Good luck with your company


----------



## Cptn (Jan 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'd just like to take a second and thank ALL of you for a wonderful 2018. Without your contribution in this thread and your support of the brand, 2018 would not have been as successful. *Greenpoint Seeds has become the largest private cannabis seed brand in America.*
> So once again, THANK YOU (yes even you)


Hi @Gu~ 
Can you explain exactly what this means?
Specifically:
Private vs public
Largest brand (measured how?)

Happy for your success. Curious about the scale of it.
thanks mate


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 12, 2019)

Eagle Scout about two weeks city slicker, a little stretchy dream catcher closer to 3 week. copper chem about 3 weeks.


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 12, 2019)

Also I lost a chunk of my seeds during germination, likely my fault. I can say GPS has great customer service and has sent me replacement seeds. Quickly with no trouble. Thanks GU-


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!


Bahahahaha what a fuckin joke get lost copycat is right pure copying and ripping off people’s shit. Get bent bud


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 12, 2019)

Started these today... 5 of each...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 12, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Started these today... 5 of each...
> 
> View attachment 4263912


That seems to be murderers row as of late...


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 12, 2019)

bison breath, lucky bugger.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 12, 2019)

copycatgenetix said:


> the real copy cat genetics!




Haha......BigDansGenetix in the house!!!


Awwwww yeaaah!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> marijuana


hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 13, 2019)

*BongSmoke for the WIN! *You do have a good eye for the detail....and as always...the Devil is in the details. Oni deserves more respect than this kinda shit.

I got burnt like many of ya in the S-1 fiasco. Just before all of that went down....a friend gave me a pack of "Sundae Driver S-1".....red foil pack......no breeder tags on it. I was hesitant to run any.....but dropped 3 in the dirt "just in case".

Weirdest fuckin little plants I've ever seen. 3 leaves....2 on one side...really mutated stuff. Binned 'em....and then trashed the whole pack. 

Too many >good< crosses and chuckers out there to mess with anything suspect that carries such weight/history with the name. I MIGHT give Gu~ another chance of he tosses out some fems....but it will be a hard sell after taking a hit on those 4 packs last spring.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> *BongSmoke for the WIN! *You do have a good eye for the detail....and as always...the Devil is in the details. Oni deserves more respect than this kinda shit.
> 
> I got burnt like many of ya in the S-1 fiasco. Just before all of that went down....a friend gave me a pack of "Sundae Driver S-1".....red foil pack......no breeder tags on it. I was hesitant to run any.....but dropped 3 in the dirt "just in case".
> 
> ...


The name of the photo was so stupid too, candy rains, all he did was add an s to candy rain like we ain’t gonna notice.... I’d put my money on it that the rest of those pics are stolen off instagram aswell.


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Jan 13, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Got broad mites off a cut and knocked them back just prior and now just BORG mites that nothing kills because the cuts prob came well did come from a commercial spot in Ontario that probably got routine avid or whatever the hell they are using now to keep mites back. Things are supernatural and when plants are already cold and pissed off it makes the battle much harder to win without killing your precious genetics while conquering the little fuckers



Mites are actually easier to deal with when temps are cooler. Warmer temps the population will explode in no time. Cooler temps they don't spread as fast and are easier to control. Them going to the tops of the plants in cooler temps is because the tops of the plants are the warmest spots on the plants(closest to the light).


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 13, 2019)

superlemonhaze82 said:


> Mites are actually easier to deal with when temps are cooler. Warmer temps the population will explode in no time. Cooler temps they don't spread as fast and are easier to control. Them going to the tops of the plants in cooler temps is because the tops of the plants are the warmest spots on the plants(closest to the light).


Yea I agree the higher temps will increase egg laying exponentially but when the plants are deficient from cold weather and aren’t in good health it’s not an easy battle to win until you can get them in better health, but that is also hard because of mites


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 13, 2019)

I’ve had some run in with those mite fuc&[email protected]?. No secrets on this one. NorCal 86 is what I used. 3 applications and gone. 

All natural ingredients. Oregano oil and lemongrass oil. Cinnamon. You could probably eat the stuff. Kills on contact.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 13, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Check your PM ggs...
> 
> I shot you a tip on how to eradicate spider and broadmites within only a few days


Hi would you mind sharing your methods with all of us? I'm curious indeed.
Thanks !


----------



## R Burns (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey all! Can someone give me the info on the purple punch s1s? Getting bits of info on them here, but its a long thread! Seems like they are bunk? Which I realised, myself, in about wk 5 of flower! Tia!


----------



## main cola (Jan 13, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Hey all! Can someone give me the info on the purple punch s1s? Getting bits of info on them here, but its a long thread! Seems like they are bunk? Which I realised, myself, in about wk 5 of flower! Tia!


Yes Their bunk..contact @Gu~ and he should take care of you


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 13, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Hey all! Can someone give me the info on the purple punch s1s? Getting bits of info on them here, but its a long thread! Seems like they are bunk? Which I realised, myself, in about wk 5 of flower! Tia!


Yeah it was mentioned awhile ago. If you dont read the thread every now and then you probably missed it. Your good ole chap gu never bothered to email all his customers. I know what it feels like to almost lose out on a crop!


----------



## R Burns (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks man! Just got back over here after a long time away! Just havested one of them. Bunk barely covers it, just raggedy garbage.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 13, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Hey all! Can someone give me the info on the purple punch s1s? Getting bits of info on them here, but its a long thread! Seems like they are bunk? Which I realised, myself, in about wk 5 of flower! Tia!


The S1 seeds were bullshit. You might be able to get replacements and such if you want. Really sucks that you made it to week 5 before you found out. Also FYI every time someone complains about the S1s the thread goes off the rails a bit which is always fun.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 13, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> The S1 seeds were bullshit. You might be able to get replacements and such if you want. Really sucks that you made it to week 5 before you found out. Also FYI every time someone complains about the S1s the thread goes off the rails a bit which is always fun.


Thread chaos is fun! Ha! Well I finished it and it sucks. Im going to see about replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 13, 2019)

if i had found out they were bunk by growing them out i would have been furious. i'm sorry you wasted time, space and money on them.

it's been said a few times already, but contact Gu~ for compensation


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 13, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Thread chaos is fun! Ha! Well I finished it and it sucks. Im going to see about replacement. Thanks!


Damn.....i atleast figured it out when i started seeing male preflowers, sucks you made it that long into flower.......did you not have any males?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

And yet another s1 buyer just finding out they were ripped off all because emailing your customers that you sold them shitty gear is too costly. 

This dead horse beats itself don't it? lmao


----------



## R Burns (Jan 13, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> Damn.....i atleast figured it out when i started seeing male preflowers, sucks you made it that long into flower.......did you not have any males?


Just planted the one. Was female! Barely cannabis. Hermed real good, late!


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 13, 2019)

I just find it kind of weird that Cannarado had similar things happen and people aren’t as mad. To be fair though Gu’s S1 were 100% bunk and Cannarado’s just weren’t fems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> I just find it kind of weird that Cannarado had similar things happen and people aren’t as mad. To be fair though Gu’s S1 were 100% bunk and Cannarado’s just weren’t fems.


Cannarado never denied the mix up once. Gu had to be publicly shamed into admitting it here on the forum. 

And an accidental pollination is much different than vouching 100% for someone you didn't even know and when people brought up that the seeds were bunk calling them liars etc until it was obvious to everyone that it was the truth. And then not posting it on IG or his website or emailing customers. At least Rado posted it on IG, I think anyway.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cannarado never denied the mix up once. Gu had to be publicly shamed into admitting it here on the forum.
> 
> And an accidental pollination is much different than vouching 100% for someone you didn't even know and when people brought up that the seeds were bunk calling them liars etc until it was obvious to everyone that it was the truth. And then not posting it on IG or his website or emailing customers. At least Rado posted it on IG, I think anyway.


Well when you put it like that...I do realize that the situations weren’t the same which is why I said that Gu’s were 100% bad and Rado’s were just a little male pollen in fems. 

I guess that the only similarity is that there were bad seeds and no customer got an email even though they should have because sending an email isn’t hard.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 14, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> Well when you put it like that...I do realize that the situations weren’t the same which is why I said that Gu’s were 100% bad and Rado’s were just a little male pollen in fems.
> 
> I guess that the only similarity is that there were bad seeds and no customer got an email even though they should have because sending an email isn’t hard.


Cannarado only recently started selling seeds directly, so he didn’t have direct customer information.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 14, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Cannarado only recently started selling seeds directly, so he didn’t have direct customer information.


If we as the community want to shame anyone; shame all those seed banks still selling tk91 crosses.

Rado more than fixed up everyone that I've talked to about the tk91 issue. I've personally experienced unexpected generosity from the rado brothers that is on par with Rusty from cannaventure and have heard the same thing from others.

Gu fucks something up you've gotta call him on it and then comes an excuse that makes it seem like he's doing you a favor with no compensation for a negative experience beyond the bare minimum to "make it right".

Rado is a pillar of the community who handles things better than most. If he left, the community would suffer greatly. It would be like replacing a middle Eastern leader who ruled with an iron fist, a crazy power vacuum. A bunch of scrubs would be hype-fighting their way to the top for a year. 

I can't say gu would be described in the same way even with his sales volume.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2019)

6 of 11 Macdawg above vermiculite got 5 of them in the pool, fitting the sixth for his waders.

who is a Cannarado


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 14, 2019)

Myself I have nothing bad to say about Greenpoint Seeds.
Have seen some awesome pictures of there plants on the net and here to.
I talked with someone from there before Xmas time.
I think they googles my real name and found out I have lost a lot of people out of my life.
2 weeks later a seed pack arrives here...its copper chem. Had a note attached that just said...Merry Christmas
So I see greenpoint as nice people who have a heart. and ive seen a lot of pics from others that have grown there gear.
Have nothing bad to say. Life is good.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 14, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Myself I have nothing bad to say about Greenpoint Seeds.
> Have seen some awesome pictures of there plants on the net and here to.
> I talked with someone from there before Xmas time.
> I think they googles my real name and found out I have lost a lot of people out of my life.
> ...



That’s awesome


----------



## quiescent (Jan 14, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> 6 of 11 Macdawg above vermiculite got 5 of them in the pool, fitting the sixth for his waders.
> 
> who is a Cannarado


A real breeder capable of creating multiple modern polyhybrid lines per year with a list of elite plants found by him/in his gear a mile long. He also has a better moral backbone than the guy putting out untested mac1 crosses at a higher price point than the aforementioned real breeder, who tests his gear.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 14, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I have a keen eye and I see your fourth pic down is tropicanna cookies f2, well it looks practically identical..... mmm View attachment 4263691
> Looks like you have done some glittery photoshop, flipped and cropped the image but I think I know a bud of trop when I see it, nice try tho lol



Damn nice catch


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 14, 2019)

Replacement seeds!! Thanks GPS. They didnt have hibernate in stock, replaced with tomahawk. Cant complain one bit.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 14, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If we as the community want to shame anyone; shame all those seed banks still selling tk91 crosses.
> 
> Rado more than fixed up everyone that I've talked to about the tk91 issue. I've personally experienced unexpected generosity from the rado brothers that is on par with Rusty from cannaventure and have heard the same thing from others.
> 
> ...


I wonder how many people who got the s1's were able to get a replacement pack of fem beans with no stardawg? I did with the Ghost OG but had to wait a while. IMO a replacement pack of regs with stardawg in the mix is not making it up for the s1 fiasco if you were looking for fems with no stardawg.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 14, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Replacement seeds!! Thanks GPS. They didnt have hibernate in stock, replaced with tomahawk. Cant complain one bit.


Theres definitely strong glue fire in there you will be surprised


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Theres definitely strong glue fire in there you will be surprised


 Probably most excited about the tomahawk.  i plan to pop some soon


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 14, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Probably most excited about the tomahawk.  i plan to pop some soon


Best of luck. Also got some Tomahawk along with some Tombstone @ GPS reverse auction, just got shipping notification.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Probably most excited about the tomahawk.  i plan to pop some soon


 All my tomahawk have come out really good


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Theres definitely strong glue fire in there you will be surprised





Erysichthon said:


> Probably most excited about the tomahawk.  i plan to pop some soon


There has not been a single grow or plant picture that I’ve seen of the tomahawk that even closely resembled the gg4


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> All my tomahawk have come out really good


But did you find a glue leaner


----------



## Getgrowingson (Jan 14, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> if i had found out they were bunk by growing them out i would have been furious. i'm sorry you wasted time, space and money on them.
> 
> it's been said a few times already, but contact Gu~ for compensation


Yea that’s fucking bullshit @Gu it’s been brought up a million fuckin times to reach out to the customers who helped you build your brand that you seem to be so proud of but without the people that bought seeds on the hype of the cake etc (hemp)S1s and be made out just as bad as copycat imo instead of contacting people he just writes a few posts on a million page thread so no one that has the time or even effort of reading this shit show won’t find out. That’s crap at least put something on your fancy POS website so AT LEAST some returning customers (prob not if they grew that bs out) can get something of equal value instead of @Gu hiding and hoping he doesn’t loose more money then he already did. But if it was as good of a year and he’s the top dawg apparently in the seed game should be able to replace BULLSHIT packs off the people who made him who he was. Notice I said Top Dawg ? Haha my 2cents


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 14, 2019)

nc208 said:


> I wonder how many people who got the s1's were able to get a replacement pack of fem beans with no stardawg? I did with the Ghost OG but had to wait a while. IMO a replacement pack of regs with stardawg in the mix is not making it up for the s1 fiasco if you were looking for fems with no stardawg.


By the time i found out, there were no other breeders besides GPS on his site, and no other FEMS from GPS (thankfully) My only option was to grab packs i already had or to jump on the next hype train of the City Slicker and Cake n Chem



evergreengardener said:


> There has not been a single grow or plant picture that I’ve seen of the tomahawk that even closely resembled the gg4


Havent seen much of the Tomahawk other than @mittencolas on IG who has a nice Glue-looking pheno, just always hear about folks getting lots of stardawg phenos with few mother-leaning plants, but my pal has a GPS-Cowboy Cookie (gmo x stardawg) about 5 weeks into flower. In week 4 it smelled 100% identical to GMO, super easy to grow and no crazy stretch.
Now starting week 6 it has the same extreme GMO aroma with a hint of clean rubber / tennis balls.
Id definitely call it a GMO HEAVY pheno (in the nug structure and terp department at least).



Getgrowingson said:


> Yea that’s fucking bullshit @Gu ---- That’s crap at least put something on your fancy POS website so AT LEAST some returning customers (prob not if they grew that bs out) can get something of equal value


FOR REAL!!, I get pissed at all the pop-ups on his page but homie cant even put a pop-up that says, if you bought S1's send me an email for replacement?!!??!?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 14, 2019)

Lucky 7's
 
1212 from seed with such a sweet nose


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> FOR REAL!!, I get pissed at all the pop-ups on his page but homie cant even put a pop-up that says, if you bought S1's send me an email for replacement?!!??!?


Thats all it would have taken, a simple pop up. But Id hate to offend the thread by harping again, lol.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 14, 2019)

So has anyone gotten and popped any of the Mac Dawg yet? Curious if the viability turns out to be as true as the seed production problems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> So has anyone gotten and popped any of the Mac Dawg yet? Curious if the viability turns out to be as true as the seed production problems.


Cannabruh just reported success above like 10 comments. Sounds like he got 6/6 so far?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2019)

The whole pack got soaked we are 6 of 11 so far looking good. Temps are cold af too so take that fwiw.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> But did you find a glue leaner


Yes I have seen the glue in almost all of them. The excessive branching that comes from glue has been prominent as is the smell and bud structure. IMO the glue tends to be more dominant than othet strains where the dawg is obvious. I have had 1 or two that had more stretch dawg smell and larger bud structure though. This is from doing a obout a half a dozen different girls from two purchases.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Yes I have seen the glue in almost all of them. The excessive branching that comes from glue has been prominent as is the smell and bud structure. IMO the glue tends to be more dominant than othet strains where the dawg is obvious. I have had 1 or two that had more stretch dawg smell and larger bud structure though. This is from doing a obout a half a dozen different girls from two purchases.


Only 6 girls out of 2 packs! Ouch

Or am I reading that wrong? If you did only get 6 then hopefully you got a lot of females coming your way in the future. Cheers man


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 14, 2019)

Seen lots of pics on here, but I have yet to see a glue leaner in the Tomahawks.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 14, 2019)

Golden nugget.

I think this is my keeper. Yielded double what the other girls did and it is no slouch. 

Strong lemon candy smell and really pleasant sativa high that hits hard and fast


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 14, 2019)

Tomahawk glue leaner. Pun intended...


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 14, 2019)

So today I found this on 4 week jelly pie
I want to toss her now before it fucks up these
week 5 . Doesn't seem worth the risk I didn't spot that herm I felt it


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 14, 2019)

Tomahawk satisfies my glue loving buddies just fine. I only had 2 phenos make it outta 5 seeds, I had fungus gnats snackers. I will continue this one no doubt and pop rest of pack in future.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Here is a shot of my last harvest with a dawg leaning tomahawk in the middle and a glue one in the back left. I have grown enough glue strains including S1's from Sunset after he won the cup to know the difference.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only 6 girls out of 2 packs! Ouch
> 
> Or am I reading that wrong? If you did only get 6 then hopefully you got a lot of females coming your way in the future. Cheers man


Unfortunately, I don't think statistics works like this. I think that'd be the 6th coin flip fallacy. Nothing impacts the probability of the 6th coin being heads or tails other than the 50/50 probability for it being heads or tails. 

If we assume the odds of being male/female is essentially 50/50, then after popping 99 males, the probability of the 100th seed has nothing to do with the proceeding 99. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## Tomba (Jan 14, 2019)

odds are in favor while probability remains 50/50


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tomahawk glue leaner. Pun intended...View attachment 4264871


See that does not look glue dominant to me but then again it’s defoliated to all hell lol.
@HydroRed has more experience with the real cut than anyone else I know on the forum


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 14, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> So has anyone gotten and popped any of the Mac Dawg yet? Curious if the viability turns out to be as true as the seed production problems.


So far here are my GPS grow stats...

Seeds popped last week...
Blizzard Bush 6/6 -100%
Ghost Town 3/7 - 43% So far no so good on this one... 

but, one week in and the blizzard bush and ghost town seedlings are doing what they do...

Seeds popped this weekend
Bison Breath 5/5 -100%
Jelly Pie 4/5 - 90%
*MACDawg 4/5 -90%*
The seeds not showing tails are still in water... going to put the wet paper towel method in place and set them aside over night, the rest are going into dirt!

I'll post some pics when these things start looking more interesting!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)

4/5 = 80% which is still decent.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> 4/5 = 80% which is still decent.


oops... just noticed that heheheh... I shouldn't smoke and post... most definitely high right now.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Only 6 girls out of 2 packs! Ouch
> 
> Or am I reading that wrong? If you did only get 6 then hopefully you got a lot of females coming your way in the future. Cheers man


I only keep plants that give me the best characaristics i think will do best due to my limited space, so some just didnt make the cut to be grown out. I have a few left from the second pack I think. Its one of my wifes favorites for her meds so i mostly cater to what she wants since she is the most anal smoker I have ever met.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> most definitely high right now.


Me, too. That's why I caught it.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 14, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is a shot of my last harvest with a dawg leaning tomahawk in the middle and a glue one in the back left. I have grown enough glue strains including S1's from Sunset after he won the cup to know the difference.


Beautiful Tent, Looks like your gonna have a nice harvest.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> I shouldn't smoke and post.


Where's the fun in that?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think statistics works like this. I think that'd be the 6th coin flip fallacy. Nothing impacts the probability of the 6th coin being heads or tails other than the 50/50 probability for it being heads or tails.
> 
> If we assume the odds of being male/female is essentially 50/50, then after popping 99 males, the probability of the 100th seed has nothing to do with the proceeding 99.
> 
> I could be wrong.


You're right about statics not working like that, well exactly anyway.But hypothetically you can germinate 10 seeds and get 8/10 females but then the next 10 seeds you germinate you may get 9/10 males. Eventually the numbers will hover around 50/50 male female etc.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 14, 2019)

Me waiting on germ reports of MACdawg


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> See that does not look glue dominant to me but then again it’s defoliated to all hell lol.
> @HydroRed has more experience with the real cut than anyone else I know on the forum


Definitely looks more star dawg than gg4, imo.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Me waiting on germ reports of MACdawg


@CannaBruh had 6/11 germ


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tomahawk satisfies my glue loving buddies just fine. I only had 2 phenos make it outta 5 seeds, I had fungus gnats snackers. I will continue this one no doubt and pop rest of pack in future.View attachment 4264875


Looks like Glue to me! But what would I know, I was only one of the very first people in CO to have it, back when we weren't supposed to pass it out. Great job Kap!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

^That is what gg#4 looks like, but what do I know? lol


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> The back right looks more like glue than anything in that tent. I haven't seen anything in the past 3 pages that remotely resembles GG4.she has a look of her own.Those late stage hairs stacked on colas that looked like pinched out turds definitely ain't her look.
> Just keeping it real.
> View attachment 4264904


I have never grown the actual GG4 cut since I only grow from seed. But I have grown enough seeds including the S1's from the winner to know how the strain grows, its smells, and the variation it gives off. I never said it was GG4, just that it leaned that way more so than the stardawg.

Might want to get a fundamental undersanding of gene expression if you want anybody to take your seed company seriously. Just keepin it real


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Dont get upset man. I was just stating fact backed up by pics.


I aint upset. Im just backing up facts woth facts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> That shit posted earlier with all the missing fans looks like another stardawg/ whatever. I mean it could be anything honestly but glue has alot more branching, far node spacing before the tops that have big swollen calyx with hardly any hairs.
> Always a big top cola with nice fat calyxys covered in trichs and very low leaf to calyx ratio.
> Always that 3 leaf that pops out each bud cluster that makes trimming super easy.
> Them last plants just look like anything to me but glue.
> Also the smell is super distinct which no one has even described accurately.


Yeah every gg#4 pic I've seen of the real clone have looked just like the one you showed. Much fuller calyxes and less spherical in shape. The above mentioned tomahawk looks more like my cnc pheno I had a while back than it does the gg#4.

It is not like I'm saying that to be petty, I'm just commenting on what I see. Is that dress blue or gold? Is it a mom leaner or a dad?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Comparing s1s to the real that u never had and saying that's your best representation of it cause the breeder won a cup with the cut you dont have either. Come on man. It doesnt take a PhD in weedology to see that your back left pick is purple as fawk and looks as much like my pick as Donald Trump looks like snoop dog.


Remind me again what having the cut of the winner has to do with the obvious gene expressions between two different strains? I could get the cut up the street if I wanted, but its obviously you certainly couldnt get a C in biology. Plus your trash talking is amateur at best.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 14, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Cannarado only recently started selling seeds directly, so he didn’t have direct customer information.


Now lets be fair, if you are going to blast GU for now sending email. Then you have to blast every seedbank that sold rado bogus fem/not fem seeds for not emailing as well. Fair is fair


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Now lets be fair, if you are going to blast GU for now sending email. Then you have to blast every seedbank that sold rado bogus fem/not fem seeds for not emailing as well. Fair is fair


But none of those seed banks have a thread here on the forum that they regularly stop in on...

Edit: Or rather at least a stickied thread.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2019)

Only in the GP thread would the phenotypic trait values for F1 polyploid hybrids come under such intense scrutiny. 
*SMH*


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 14, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Never had the real but you just know when nothing you have shown leans to anything close.
> Sure man you got this. Keep on keeping on.


Should have went with PinkmanBeans. It suits you more


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> But none of those seed banks have a thread here on the forum that they regularly stop in on...
> 
> Edit: Or rather at least a stacked thread.


They have to be on a forum to send an email to customers? I'm confused by your point


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> They have to be on a forum to send an email to customers? I'm confused by your point


I'm saying if all those seed banks had a stickied thread on this forum then you'd probably see them being called out on it more often. Since this is the green point thread you would assume to only see people calling out green point. I mean should I call out SOL seeds for selling someone else's beans? I never seen SOL say they stand behind Cannarado 100%, the same as if it was their SOL brand.

Confusion is a common theme on this thread theme on this thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2019)

Are people so hyper sensitive that folks can't even have differing opinions as to the aesthetic appearance of flowers without it being offensive to some degree? Shit far.


----------



## genuity (Jan 14, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Only in the GP thread would the phenotypic trait values for F1 polyploid hybrids come under such intense scrutiny.
> *SMH*


I'm just waiting to see other gg4 f1s,that look just like gg4


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are people so hyper sensitive that folks can't even have differing opinions as to the aesthetic appearance of flowers without it being offensive to some degree? Shit far.


Hypersensitive? Are you saying you wouldn't feel slighted if someone started shitposting about the aesthetic appearance of your plants all while calling your genetics and experience into question?
The fact that its a potential seed seller makes it even more cringeworthy

Just keepin real


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 14, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @CannaBruh had 6/11 germ


Too early to call it on the others, there's still hope.

TBH I see a bit of glue in that last pic I saw, does it look like a mirror image, nope, is it fair to say there's objectively no resemblance of glue in there?


----------



## Hazed and confused (Jan 14, 2019)

Gotta love finding this in the letterbox as opposed to more bills. 
Many thanks @Gu


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 14, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Now lets be fair, if you are going to blast GU for now sending email. Then you have to blast every seedbank that sold rado bogus fem/not fem seeds for not emailing as well. Fair is fair


You fucking assholes get pissed when I post on here, and then quote me to make petty remarks that aren’t even related to Gu or GPS. If you don’t want me to post, then stop trying to make stupid arguments. 

For the record, I don’t like how Cannarado or other seed banks have handled the TK91 situation. I’ve said as much in the Cannarado thread. If I knew of a seed bank still selling those problematic packs, I would say so. The TK91 situation isn’t so cut and dried. As far as I know, some of the packs are legit and some aren’t. So it’s difficult to say if anyone is or has knowingly sold problematic packs. 

On top of that, Cannarado and Seed Junky are probably responsible for half of the truly desirable crosses made in the last 5 years. He’s consistently made amazing shit for years. The TK91 situation is the first negative thing I’ve ever heard about Cannarado. 

So does Cannarado get the benefit of the doubt compared to Gu? Fuck yeah he does.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Me waiting on germ reports of MACdawg


I've got 2 of 2 so far.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 14, 2019)

I don't claim to be an anybody who knows anything or has thee one exclusive cut of whatever. But I grew glue early on I got a cut from some nobody dude in s. Cruz and that old one I had from a few years ago sure resembled my Tomahawk. Everyone's experience is different. I no longer have that old glue sadly cuz it was the best glue I've had. I've been thru a few more cuts.. I just chopped this little one down a few days ago. Its smaller but it my eyes has same characteristics of the glues I've known. It gets a chimney kinda tippity top is my description. But again, I'm not a somebody, lol nor am I a martyr. Just sayin. Joe grower here only. Lovin it nonetheless.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 14, 2019)

And here's a close up of my Tomahawk I see and also smell the family resemblance to glues I've known and grown.
I however have never met stardawg other than thru these seeds I've spent a chunk of dough on from GPS. I akin it to buying clones. Everyone has their own ways to justify or argue it.


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 14, 2019)

@Tangerine_ was that Sundae Stallion a nightmare to trim? Was thinking about popping those, but the one you posted (which was nice btw) looks like a ton of trimming.


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 14, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> So far here are my GPS grow stats...
> 
> Seeds popped last week...
> Blizzard Bush 6/6 -100%
> ...


I had trouble with ghost town too. i only have 2 live ghosts, unless i missed one counting. but one of them looks nice for 3 weeks. i kinda shot myself in the foot germing first 4 packs.. ive had 2 100% packs, my Eagle scout and City Slicker. 

Also for reference, i popped a 5 fem pack of Nirvana Aurora Indica, and 6 fem White widow, the 5 AI are all nice and healthy, lost 3 widow, 3 widow alive but not amazing against all the others.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2019)

Piggie Smalls said:


> @Tangerine_ was that Sundae Stallion a nightmare to trim? Was thinking about popping those, but the one you posted (which was nice btw) looks like a ton of trimming.


Yep. Not gonna lie. I only saved a few nugs from the last one I harvested and the rest went to the processing bin.
I like it, just didn't love it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 15, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Remind me again what having the cut of the winner has to do with the obvious gene expressions between two different strains? I could get the cut up the street if I wanted, but its obviously you certainly couldnt get a C in biology. Plus your trash talking is amateur at best.


What's really sad is when someone deletes all their posts in da middle of the night-here's my question-why do these people give a fuck if your plant looks like gg4 or not? If you & yours like it thats all that matters


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2019)

Actually very similar visual phenos can be very different in other ways such as potency or type of high or taste or smell. 

My germ rate for Greenpoint over a couple years and several strains has been near 100%.

I have seen substantial differences between strains also. Do know that progeny sporting 50% Stardawg genes are going to be half Stardawg. 

Female/male ratio has been nowhere near 50%.

No complaints on potency since there is “fire” in every pack.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 15, 2019)

I thought I heard the sounds of cackling in the middle of the night.


----------



## genuity (Jan 15, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What's really sad is when someone deletes all their posts in da middle of the night-here's my question-why do these people give a fuck if your plant looks like gg4 or not? If you & yours like it thats all that matters


Happens so much,but most over look it.....


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tomahawk glue leaner. Pun intended...View attachment 4264871





el kapitan said:


> Tomahawk satisfies my glue loving buddies just fine. I only had 2 phenos make it outta 5 seeds, I had fungus gnats snackers. I will continue this one no doubt and pop rest of pack in future.View attachment 4264875



Nice... I can see the glue in it some, of course not 100% as it is a cross, not actually glue and we cant expect it to be 100% glue.

I grew the true Glue for over 3 harvests (as you can see in my thread, she was astoundingly beautiful) but in that time period I had a lot of experience with her, then I lost her.

Are you seeing any leaf twisting at all in her leaf structure? Just curious, still doesn't mean she isnt a glue leaner if your not, but that is one of the most dominant traits in glue to tell her apart from others. Bud structure also tells a whole lot as does the color and formation of her leaves, veins etc..

Nice plants buddy.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2019)

I have seen some very nice and heavy glue leaner's come from Mycotek genetics. I would say anyone looking for some glue, you will find it in their crosses and BX's for sure...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> then lost her when I got busted a few months ago.


That sucks man mind sharing what happened?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 15, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> That sucks man mind sharing what happened?


DM sent.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

8 of 11 Macdawg ~72%

3 to go


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

I did get 100 percent germ on the copper chem...they are growing fast...almost time for transplant to bigger pots.
I am saving up some cash to buy a few strains from greenpoint…
Takes a bit to save living on disability...but in the end ill get what I want lol just takes time.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice... I can see the glue in it some, of course not 100% as it is a cross, not actually glue and we cant expect it to be 100% glue.
> 
> I grew the true Glue for over 3 harvests (as you can see in my thread, she was astoundingly beautiful) but in that time period I had a lot of experience with her, then I lost her.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that bust news and interesting about the leaf twist. I haven't seen that with my glues but I've been growing Tora Bora from DNA for many years and its notorious in my garden for the leaf twist.. some people think it's a ph issue but it's just genetics. That is an incredible smelling plant too. Sweet and a little spice, it's a favorite flavor for many friends.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Sorry about that bust news and interesting about the leaf twist. I haven't seen that with my glues but I've been growing Tora Bora from DNA for many years and its notorious in my garden for the leaf twist.. some people think it's a ph issue but it's just genetics. That is an incredible smelling plant too. Sweet and a little spice, it's a favorite flavor for many friends.


Out of my curiosity have you tested your Tora Bora and does it exhibit any CBD in the profile?


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Out of my curiosity have you tested your Tora Bora and does it exhibit any CBD in the profile?


No I haven't tested anything ever but I want to and tora is top of the list outta curiosity of just that. Cbd. My heavy stoner buds say it doesn't knock em out and my lighter weight friends and women (no offense) absolutely love it. Actually even stoner women love this one. I enjoy it cuz I can function well with it plus the taste is unique. So that would lead me to believe there is a chunk of Cbd in her. I know they say potentially 1:1. Interesting though when those were released long ago they never mentioned cbd and claimed it's a gnarly strong stone not for beginners...things to make you go hmmm


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

leaf twist...one of my sour d does that as well as the gorilla glue I have.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> No I haven't tested anything ever but I want to and tora is top of the list outta curiosity of just that. Cbd. My heavy stoner buds say it doesn't knock em out and my lighter weight friends and women (no offense) absolutely love it. Actually even stoner women love this one. I enjoy it cuz I can function well with it plus the taste is unique. So that would lead me to believe there is a chunk of Cbd in her. I know they say potentially 1:1. Interesting though when those were released long ago they never mentioned cbd and claimed it's a gnarly strong stone not for beginners...things to make you go hmmm


Lately I've been enjoying a strain called 'Half & half' by cannaventure. 50/50 THC:CBD 
The buzz is manageable and pain relief has been very good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I have seen some very nice and heavy glue leaner's come from Mycotek genetics. I would say anyone looking for some glue, you will find it in their crosses and BX's for sure...


I think @CannaBruh found some really nice plants from Mycotek. I cant recall if they were glue crosses though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think @CannaBruh found some really nice plants from Mycotek. I cant recall if they were glue crosses though.


I lost all gorilladawgs to fungus gnats in veg unfortunately didn't get to see them flower out.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I lost all gorilladawgs to fungus gnats in veg unfortunately didn't get to see them flower out.


Oh bummer. I remember you posting about finding some fire plants but couldn't remember which ones. 

I just crossed Gorilladawg Bx3 with 3 Chems but it didn't give up a lot of seeds.


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lately I've been enjoying a strain called 'Half & half' by cannaventure. 50/50 THC:CBD
> The buzz is manageable and pain relief has been very good.


Half & half has some great phenos, i was surprised to not see it on his catalog any longer


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 15, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Oh bummer. I remember you posting about finding some fire plants but couldn't remember which ones.
> 
> I just crossed Gorilladawg Bx3 with 3 Chems but it didn't give up a lot of seeds.


Those should be fire, I really liked hellbreath but lost my keeper


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2019)

Lol theres some sad stories of losses in these last pages. Awh man I lost an old thai girl a few years ago. So sad. She came from an old timers old seed collection. I know shameful. But sometimes they get eaten by fusarium or gnat larvae or root aphids..etc. fuckin sucks. 
Here's to lost favorites


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2019)

Trimming a Blizzard Bush just now yielded a bunch overy tight buds and sticky as well. Sweet and pepper smell but hard to tell exactly as I have several smelly plants right now and my senses are overloaded.

Also found one full open male flower and a nanner as well as at least one seed. Happened out of sight on a lower bud. Expect more seeds from a couple buds. Won't run this one again but will enjoy the buzz, I am sure.

Buds from my Hibernate have tightened dramatically and resemble Little Swisher Sweets. Very time distortion and a bit of a Stupid high where I constantly lose track of what I a m doing? Hammer strong!


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Buds from my Hibernate have tightened dramatically and resemble Little Swisher Sweets.


Long skinny cigar shaped buds? not what i expected from Hibernate


----------



## hillbill (Jan 15, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> Long skinny cigar shaped buds? not what i expected from Hibernate


Only one of mine in three runs. All others as expected.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Me waiting on germ reports of MACdawg


If you did any sort of testing you wouldn't be worried about it


----------



## THT (Jan 16, 2019)

Jelly pie, smells remind me of pure raspberry kush, pretty small but dense plant and rather quick to flower so far.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie, smells remind me of pure raspberry kush, pretty small but dense plant and rather quick to flower so far.
> View attachment 4265688


How far along


----------



## THT (Jan 16, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> How far along


I'd say it's about 25 days of flower, 12/12 from seed and it sprouted in late November


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 16, 2019)

Saying goodbye to Night Rider! Only a few packs left.
https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/discontinued/night-rider-interstate-95-seeds/

The only GPS item to be listed on the discontinued list for reasons _other than_ low sales.

I made and sold this combination thumbing my nose at competition during a spat. It was placed on the discontinued list as a cheap buy for highly sought after genetics.

I'm glad to let this product leave the building after these last couple packs are gone.

~

*NIGHT RIDER (I-95 x Stardawg)*
I-95 is deep hybrid cut bred from Triangle Kush and a Legend OG x Stardawg IX2 hybrid created by Money Mike of Top Dawg Genetics. This strain produces dense, light green buds covered in glistening whitish-green trichomes with all spaded calyxes. The loud I95 is known to out-stink any other plant in the room. With pungent chem stank and that OG funk, I-95 has a skunky back end.

The high offers balanced physical and mental effects but are not recommended for the meek or infrequent stoner. This bud hits hard and fast. I-95’s terpene profile wreaks of chemmy diesel fuel and sour funkiness that fills the room and excites anyone’s palate.

When I-95 gets hit with Greenpoint’s Stardawg Male Stud, you get a breeding combination of epic proportions that represent the epitome of east coast cannabis genetics. What else would you expect? The Stardawg male, hailing from the Chemdog side of the lineage, is known for its skunky, grungy, raw oiliness, bitter lemon, and chemical cleaner aromas. Both cannabis plants are surely not lacking in potency, and the smoke of Night Rider will be powerful enough to please the most discerning of connoisseurs. It should be powerfully felt in both the head and the body and will display equally powerful aromas that lean heavily toward grapefruit, citrus-scented chemical cleaning products, petrol products, and industrial scents.

*Night Rider – Genetic Makeup*
Chem 4 – 31%
Chem D – 27%
Triangle Kush – 25%
Legend OG Kush – 13%
Affy – 04%


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2019)

Thought the “Original” Knight Rider was better! Unopened pack in the drawer here!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Thought the “Original” Knight Rider was better! Unopened pack in the drawer here!


Sorry, I am a bit confused. I have grown Night Rider out on several occasions, within the last year and a half, and I just have to ask.... What do you mean the "original" Night Rider? 

Did he make two versions??? Thought it was only SD x I-95???


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Sorry, I am a bit confused. I have grown Night Rider out on several occasions, within the last year and a half, and I just have to ask.... What do you mean the "original" Night Rider?
> 
> Did he make two versions??? Thought it was only SD x I-95???


There is knight rider and night rider. I have no idea what the difference is besides the spelling but they are 2 different crosses.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 16, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Sorry, I am a bit confused. I have grown Night Rider out on several occasions, within the last year and a half, and I just have to ask.... What do you mean the "original" Night Rider?
> 
> Did he make two versions??? Thought it was only SD x I-95???


The same but a packaging difference. I think hillbill is having some fun in reference to earlier in the thread


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> The same but a packaging difference. I think hillbill is having some fun in reference to earlier in the thread


Ok. I know I've seen hillbill joking about the nightrider without the K, lol. Makes sense now.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok. I know I've seen hillbill joking about the nightrider without the K, lol. Makes sense now.


(K)Night Rider is rumored to be virtually identical to Night Rider. Found it better in The daytime and is well liked here. A part of my exploration of Chems and OGs. I will have genes from most famous cuts and strains to toss at each other for a while.

Quirky way of looking at things sometimes but at least I look.


----------



## main cola (Jan 16, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special I think she’s my favorite girl I have going at this moment


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2019)

hillbill said:


> (K)Night Rider is rumored to be virtually identical to Night Rider. Found it better in The daytime and is well liked here. A part of my exploration of Chems and OGs. I will have genes from most famous cuts and strains to toss at each other for a while.
> 
> Quirky way of looking at things sometimes but at least I look.


I have a love for Knight Rider here. I have a pheno that is very speedy and euphoric. I bought several packs and have 4 up for the next round. I need to fem one of these.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Saying goodbye to Night Rider! Only a few packs left.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/discontinued/night-rider-interstate-95-seeds/
> 
> The only GPS item to be listed on the discontinued list for reasons _other than_ low sales.
> ...


I bought several a while back. If you like racey euphoric stuff this is great. And I do. Sorry to see it leave. I like it better than copper chem. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 16, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> So far here are my GPS grow stats...
> 
> Seeds popped last week...
> Blizzard Bush 6/6 -100%
> ...


Update:

MACDawg 5/5 - 100% 
Jelly Pie 5/5 - 100%


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> There is knight rider and night rider. I have no idea what the difference is besides the spelling but they are 2 different crosses.





CannaBruh said:


> The same but a packaging difference. I think hillbill is having some fun in reference to earlier in the thread



Ah hah lol, I gotcha now... You know now that you say that and I look back at my old photos of my bean collection and then look at the "Night" Rider pack I have now, I see the difference lol. I had ran a pack of the "Knight" Riders then lol. Never noticed that, at all.

Night Rider is a very good strain, I had one very solid I-95 leaner and she leaned hard. Smelled of straight gas, jet fuel, very sour and metallic. Had hints of diesel fumes and skunk and would light your ass up... Very speedy, uplifting, fast head wrecking potency. I wish I had a cut of it now, maybe I will find at least something similar in the pack I have now, may go head and grab another couple since they are going out for good.

I remember also that the bud structure was very unique. Really FAT calyxes and really light mint green buds, absolutely covered in trichs... She had "pointy peaks" sticking out everywhere on her buds.

On another note... I wish I could find a pack of the Purple Badlands, Lucky 7s and Doc Holiday. Never got to run any of those before everything went down hill and always wanted to. If anyone has any to trade or to spare, keep me in mind plz!

I remember the Purple Outlaw, it was a nice run as well... I found one straight up funky pink cotton candy, arm pit, grape pheno, Gu was right on the description, she smelled just like a Carnie that had got off work after a long week with no shower, working the cotton candy stand. Loved it!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I remember the Purple Outlaw, it was a nice run as well... I found one straight up funky pink cotton candy, arm pit, grape pheno, Gu was right on the description, she *smelled just like a Carnie that had got off work after a long week with no shower, working the cotton candy stand*. Loved it!


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 16, 2019)

A Generally GPS room. Eagle scout Dreamcatcher, city slicker, copper chem, a few hibernate and 3 ghost towns, I did miscount  .


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 17, 2019)

9 of 11 Macdawg ~81%

I ended up excavating the vermiculite for the last 3 that refused to come up. All 3 were still closed up and man they were rock hard.

These 3 were manually pinched open 1 has already broken up above vermiculite, 2 to go.

I was only able to pinch 1 open with fingers. They were damn hard.

The other two required precision touch and some long nose pliers.

Relax, I'm a professional


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.

Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.

Any ideas?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2019)

Golden Godiva?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

"Rocky mountain g.o a.t."


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 17, 2019)

Teggun Nedlog =Golden Nugget


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2019)

Casino Royale

Nuggets le Golden

NugDen

GoldNets


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 17, 2019)

Rewards: Gold Ingots

Strain: Gold Rush


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2019)

Sticking with the Wild West theme.
Gold Pan.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


Considering the nugget reward system is already gone you don’t really need to change its name. 

Call it loyalty tiers 

Gold star for the strain


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Saying goodbye to Night Rider! Only a few packs left.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/collection/discontinued/night-rider-interstate-95-seeds/
> 
> *The only GPS item to be listed on the discontinued list for reasons other than low sales.*


What about Boomtown?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What about Boomtown?


That one was discontinued because CVS was vending with me at the same time and suggested I breed with his gear and sell it as regs.

Was discontinued because it competed directly with his products listed a category over.

Good catch


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?





Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?



I thought the Golden Nuggets rewards were gone? could you just lose the "en" and call it "Gold Nugget"?


----------



## numberfour (Jan 17, 2019)

Golden Horn

Billy dawg


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2019)

Golden shower. No, probably not....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Golden shower. No, probably not....


That was my first thought.....


----------



## elkamino (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


Cease n Desist


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 17, 2019)

Thats silly, they should just enjoy the free publicity from folks seeing your gear and thinking about their casino.


----------



## Bodean (Jan 17, 2019)

elkamino said:


> Cease n Desist


Like that.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 17, 2019)

Claim Jumper?


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


Gold Dawg
Rewards= Gold Flakes


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2019)

Doubt they could do anything about the Golden Goat as many things are golden. Like some bird dogs or even a city in Colorado or in Missouri or perhaps The Golden Gate Bridge or Trump Showers. Sounds like a rich prick lawyer intimidation attempt. Hell, call it Knight Rider!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2019)

Is it normal for GPS orders to remain in Colorado 3-4 days after it is shipped? I'm thinking my order got stopped or something. Today is the expected delivery date and yet it is still close to its origin of shipping.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 17, 2019)

phone camera pretty shitty but this is one of my phenos of barnburner


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 17, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> phone camera pretty shitty but this is one of my phenos of barnburner
> View attachment 4266310 View attachment 4266311


Great job! If you want to take some close up shots I’ll use your photo for the product page. Great grow @oGeeFarms


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Is it normal for GPS orders to remain in Colorado 3-4 days after it is shipped? I'm thinking my order got stopped or something. Today is the expected delivery date and yet it is still close to its origin of shipping.


USPS tracking sucks most likely it’ll show in a day or two and the tracking info won’t be updated until after it gets delivered


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2019)

thx for the reassurance, Evrgreengrdnr


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> phone camera pretty shitty but this is one of my phenos of barnburner
> View attachment 4266309 View attachment 4266310



Nice... what kind of nose you getting on that?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


They likely have no legal standing as no one would ever confuse your golden nugget with their golden nugget. They are not even reasonably similar as to cause brand confusion. I’d tell them to pound sand.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?



-The Golden Calf

-Menorah Gold

-Kritonios Crown

-John Wayne or "The Duke"

-Au 79 (the chemical element symbol for gold is "Au" _aurum- _and the atomic number is "79".

-Western Gold

-Gold Rush

-Desert Eagle

-Golden Eagle

-Golden Star or Gold Star "Golden Goat x Stardawg"

-Colorado Gold

-Golden Eye

-Golden Gun

-Gold Dust

-Golden Hammer

-Gold Dawg

-Outlaw Gold or Golden Outlaw

- Golden Revolver

- Goat Dawg

-Golden kid

-Nannys Gold

-Nanny Goat


I'm gonna sit and think of a few more as the day rolls by, unless you figure something out by then @Gu~ ... Keep us updated.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2019)

If you feel like changing it anyway I’d call it Casino Gold.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 17, 2019)

Golden Retriever 

rewards = Golden seeds


----------



## klx (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have an idea. Wipe your arse with the letter then mark it return to sender.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Great job! If you want to take some close up shots I’ll use your photo for the product page. Great grow @oGeeFarms


i'll see if i can up my camera game. the other phenos were danker but not as pretty


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 17, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice... what kind of nose you getting on that?


a sweet earthy stardawg smell. the other 2 phenos i have running smell very similar to sour D


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Thats silly, they should just enjoy the free publicity from folks seeing your gear and thinking about their casino.


I doubt if Gu has sufficient assets to justify a lawsuit from the casino.
(Can't get blood out of a turnip.)

But I'm no lawyer, so...


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


Stargoat


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jan 17, 2019)

Golden Nugget's; Golden's Nugget; Orion's Goat; G.O.A.T.-dawg (greatest of all time); Barnyard Star; Celestial Goatse.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

klx said:


> I have an idea. Wipe your arse with the letter then mark it return to sender.


lol, naw bro. The golden Nugget would fuck Gu in his ass hard. They'd win the case and Gu would end up paying all the legal fees.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I doubt if Gu has sufficient assets to justify a lawsuit from the casino.
> (Can't get blood out of a turnip.)
> 
> But I'm no lawyer, so...


Not even close, lol. There is no need for a law degree to know the outcome of the case.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu's Golden Nuggets (not Golden Nugget's Golden Nuggets); Star Nugs Eau de Gu; Gold Nuggs and Homily (personal favorite) (is it nugs or nuggs?);


----------



## 2easy (Jan 17, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?


Its gotta be space goat


----------



## klx (Jan 17, 2019)

Goatdog


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 17, 2019)

klx said:


> Goatdog
> 
> View attachment 4266454


Awesome.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 17, 2019)

Cookies n chem-day 27


----------



## coppershot (Jan 17, 2019)

klx said:


> Goatdog
> 
> View attachment 4266454


This! Lol

Or GoldStar....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

Would probably get another cess and desist letter but goldmember


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 17, 2019)

Not all greenpoint in here but there is some
City slickers, cake and chems and Texas butters in here, mites have came out of no where, dealing with them, been spraying eco oil everywhere so the girl bit droopy but should be good for a flip in a week or so
Went pretty well with odds again out of the 8 gps seeds I popped I got 7 females and 1 seed did not germinate....
City slicker, it’s super slow growing... so guessing gelato leaner, looks like it could lean to Mum


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Cookies n chem-day 27View attachment 4266470 View attachment 4266471 View attachment 4266472


Cookies N Chem have come out killer each time I grow it and plan on keeping it in my arsenal. I think you will be really happy with it


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 17, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Rewards= Gold Flakes


Cause he flaked on some folks golden nugget stash?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 18, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> That one was discontinued because CVS was vending with me at the same time and suggested I breed with his gear and sell it as regs.
> 
> Was discontinued because it competed directly with his products listed a category over.
> 
> Good catch


Running boomtown currently getting ready to flip to 1212


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 18, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Golden Retriever
> 
> rewards = Golden seeds


Thunderfudge uses golden retriever already.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Would probably get another cess and desist letter but goldmember


Thunderfudge got that one too...


----------



## carlsbarn (Jan 18, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?



Capricorn...the star sign of the goat.

Or Goat Fucker


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2019)

Capricorn may be a stretch for”Wild West Series”.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 18, 2019)

Nicely cured Deputy #1. 5 weeks in jars. She’s my second favorite GPS at this point. Kept the heavy skunk rubber tire smells. Hard hitting head buzz making you prone to forget how to tie shoes. But who needs shoes when you aren’t getting up. 

I’m giving pheno 2 and 3 another run just in case but #1 is the keeper. #2 has everything as well but the yield was pretty much medium. Really nice lime zest on exhale though. Tasty.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 18, 2019)

Going back n forth between City Slicker and Lucky 7s for my next run. Can only choose one. What say the community? Tia!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 18, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Cookies N Chem have come out killer each time I grow it and plan on keeping it in my arsenal. I think you will be really happy with it


Yep-this is the clone run-she impressed enough to stay n da lab-good luck on your hh gear keep me posted


----------



## coppershot (Jan 18, 2019)

@R Burns My vote is City Slicker...

Want to see how she turns out.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 18, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Running boomtown currently getting ready to flip to 1212


I grew out a 1/2 pack last year,out of 4 girls,each pheno was totally different.More fluffy than most strains,nothing stood out,didn't keep one Pushed the other part of the pack back for later some year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> I grew out a 1/2 pack last year,out of 4 girls,each pheno was totally different.More fluffy than most strains,nothing stood out,didn't keep one Pushed the other part of the pack back for later some year.


It's weird how some people have good results with a given strain but others do not. 
Is it just luck of the draw (genetic), or do some strains do better with certain styles of growing?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

carlsbarn said:


> Capricorn...the star sign of the goat.
> 
> Or Goat Fucker


Goat fucker and pig fucker are terms of endearment around these parts, lmfao!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's weird how some people have good results with a given strain and but others do not.
> Is it just luck of the draw (genetic), or do some strains do better with certain styles of growing?


I think its all three, jmho, when you add grower in with genetics and styles


----------



## genuity (Jan 18, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Goat fucker and pig fucker are terms of endearment around these parts, lmfao!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 18, 2019)

11 of 11 Macdawg have sprouted 100% germ rate 

Have already noted a few (3) mutant-like expressions at the cotyledon stage, all will be allowed to grow out and see what they can do. 

The 3 which were manually opened are still in vermiculite but I expect them to hit water before the weekend is over

Casino Greed for the beans rename

Pout Points for the rewards (fun play nod at customers crying about too expensive)


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> 11 of 11 Macdawg have sprouted 100% germ rate
> 
> Have already noted a few (3) mutant-like expressions at the cotyledon stage, all will be allowed to grow out and see what they can do.
> 
> ...


Every thing you say about MACDawg is spot on. out of the 5 I'm growing 3 look really great, but defo slower to grow, 1 has mutant cotyledon, and the hard shell one has sprouted but the cotyledon is still closed over... Still closely observing the growth patterns. Bison Breath, Jelly Pie and Blizzard Bush are all showing aggressive growth and it's fun to watch the change in growth over the 24 hr period. Ghost Town... still chugging along and looking strong!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 18, 2019)

why are gold nuggets being renamed? they don't even exist anymore. are they being brought back? will i have all of the nuggets i had when the system was removed?


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4266705
> 
> Nicely cured Deputy #1. 5 weeks in jars. She’s my second favorite GPS at this point. Kept the heavy skunk rubber tire smells. Hard hitting head buzz making you prone to forget how to tie shoes. But who needs shoes when you aren’t getting up.
> 
> I’m giving pheno 2 and 3 another run just in case but #1 is the keeper. #2 has everything as well but the yield was pretty much medium. Really nice lime zest on exhale though. Tasty.


Man that looks sweet!!


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Jan 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> They likely have no legal standing as no one would ever confuse your golden nugget with their golden nugget. They are not even reasonably similar as to cause brand confusion. I’d tell them to pound sand.


If that were the case then Gorilla Glue and Girl Scout Cookies wouldn’t have changed their names. And it’s easier to change a strain name than taking your chance with corporate lawyers.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 18, 2019)

Golden Star

and Gold Stars


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 18, 2019)

@R Burns City Slicker


----------



## carlsbarn (Jan 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Capricorn may be a stretch for”Wild West Series”.



I reckon you're right. Goat Fucker it is then, plenty of cowboys have been known to "help some livestock get over a fence".


----------



## Cptn (Jan 18, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a cease and desist letter from the Golden Nugget Las Vegas Hotel & Casino.
> 
> Looks like I'll need to change the Golden Goat x Stardawg name and the Rewards name.
> 
> Any ideas?





GrowRijt said:


> They likely have no legal standing as no one would ever confuse your golden nugget with their golden nugget. They are not even reasonably similar as to cause brand confusion. I’d tell them to pound sand.


@Gu~

Even though this is true, it doesn't stop them from making you bleed in legal fees to defend yourself.
Being right is not the same thing as winning.
This is the same kind of issue Josey et all had to deal with on the gorilla glue clusterfuck.

Internet search has a "golden nugget" is dominated by their hotel links for at least 2 pages. They are clearly working SEO aggressively.

Internet search on "golden goat" has a hotel in sweden, a band, a recycling center and a couple of tattoo parlors.
EVERYTHING else is dominated by hits on the clone only weed strain. Page after page after page of weed hits. Hits on Greenpoint's hybrid is top half of first page.
Their lawyers clearly are looking for work

I think the gold nugget program name is very much in the them of the wild west series.
You have been giving us indications that there is something new coming besides the wild west series, so attachment to that name might already be weak.
Wanna give us a preview about what new things we can expect?
Add to that the perception that most customers aren't even aware of gold nuggets anymore. It has become a rather abstract point system.
Why not call them "GreenPoints" or "Greenpoint Green"


One thing Josey's group did right through the glue thing was to use it as publicity and drive recognition of their strain. The adhesive people were the bad guys, and EVERYBODY knew that they were coming after the little guy giving away his killer cutting for free to help people.
The press releases went beyond normal cannabis media circles into mainstream.
For at least a year, Josey and team made statements that they could no longer call their product Gorilla Glue and would now call it the new name Original Glue, basically using the agreed transition period as a way to exploit the exposure, "cement" their rep as underdogs (see what I did there?) and promote the brand.

Whatever you do, I would consider adding a new strain called "Casino Lawyer". Price it at $1000 a pack and make it a cross of non-drug hermie hemp seed.
You could also have lines called "Shithouse Lawyer" and a "Jailhouse Lawyer" to round out the offering.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> They likely have no legal standing as no one would ever confuse your golden nugget with their golden nugget. They are not even reasonably similar as to cause brand confusion. I’d tell them to pound sand.


Um, no offense bro but you're way off as far as a legal standing. Goldnugget the phrase is copyrighted and has been long established before gps even existed. The nugget has all the power in this case. 

As far as guerilla glue and girl scout cookies, if any breeder tried to make official packaging and whatnot then they too would get letters from lawyers. 

Remember when WWF stood for world wrestling federation and world wildlife fund? Old vince spent millions trying to keep the WWF but the wild life fund had the name first so they won.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 18, 2019)

He could abbreviate gold nuggets as ‘gonugs’. 

Like gonads, only different.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Um, no offense bro but you're way off as far as a legal standing. Goldnugget the phrase is copyrighted and has been long established before gps even existed. The nugget has all the power in this case.
> 
> As far as guerilla glue and girl scout cookies, if any breeder tried to make official packaging and whatnot then they too would get letters from lawyers.
> 
> Remember when WWF stood for world wrestling federation and world wildlife fund? Old vince spent millions trying to keep the WWF but the wild life fund had the name first so they won.


Golden Nugget is trademarked. Part of maintaining a trademark, means pursuing anyone seen to be infringing upon that trademark. If it can be shown that Golden Nugget ignored passed infringement, it gives another company a decent legal defense for using the trademark themselves. Basically, they obviously don’t care about their trademark because they let someone else use it, so I should be allowed to use it argument.

This is why you hear stories about small day cares receiving cease and desist letters from Disney for painting Mickey Mouse on their walls. If they want to retain their intellectual property, they have to aggressively pursue anyone infringing upon them.

Basically, just don’t name your strains after trademarked or copyrighted materials. It doesn’t matter how small time you are, they will go after you.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 18, 2019)

Sky Dweller


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 18, 2019)

i thought, for copyright infringement the burden of proof is on them to prove that Gu has profited from using the name, and the customer initilly was turned onto GPS because of the name.

being 2 different products in states many many miles apart, I do not think the term gold nugget was misinterpreted. or misled a casino customer to buy from GPS instead.

whatever the case, its not worth the risk. just call them nuggets. and get rid of strain name.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Um, no offense bro but you're way off as far as a legal standing. Goldnugget the phrase is copyrighted and has been long established before gps even existed. The nugget has all the power in this case.
> 
> As far as guerilla glue and girl scout cookies, if any breeder tried to make official packaging and whatnot then they too would get letters from lawyers.
> 
> Remember when WWF stood for world wrestling federation and world wildlife fund? Old vince spent millions trying to keep the WWF but the wild life fund had the name first so they won.


Not saying at all that he should bother. I mean. Whatevs. But one of the things they need to prove is that there is a likely hood that a reasonable person could confuse the product or service with similar names. In this case that fails miserably as no reasonable person could say that here. 

Josey Wales forced gorilla glue into settlement which is actually a win. 

But all in all not worth a nickel fighting in this case. Change the name to something new and move on. 

https://www.thecannabist.co/2017/10/04/gorilla-glue-marijuana-strains-lawsuit-settlement/89321/


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 18, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> View attachment 4266705
> 
> Nicely cured Deputy #1. 5 weeks in jars. She’s my second favorite GPS at this point. Kept the heavy skunk rubber tire smells. Hard hitting head buzz making you prone to forget how to tie shoes. But who needs shoes when you aren’t getting up.
> 
> I’m giving pheno 2 and 3 another run just in case but #1 is the keeper. #2 has everything as well but the yield was pretty much medium. Really nice lime zest on exhale though. Tasty.


I have a deputy again this round. One of my favorites. You should try Knight Rider. It's my new favorite. I prefer them both over copper chem. And it's great.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 18, 2019)

“Something New” sounds fine.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 18, 2019)

Didn't cull the jelly I pulled a banana off last week have been going over it with a flashlight inch by inch seemed fine until I went to post this pic . Is that a banana getting ready to come out bottom nug in between the 4 calyx.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 18, 2019)

R.I.P Jelly pie #8  couldn't find spot I took pic of but I found 2 more bananas that's enough 3 strikes your outta here


----------



## Eyezreallow (Jan 19, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> phone camera pretty shitty but this is one of my phenos of barnburner
> View attachment 4266309 View attachment 4266310


Those aren't shitty, they're great, especially when no one else is posting any Barn Burner pix or grows up, thank you for sharing. Looks like the stud really purples up the progeny, not lacking on resin though, big glands.

If you have more of that delicious budporn, please post it, also of the different females in late bloom would be awesome, I understand if you can't.
I need that fire back in my life and would be great to see them in action. I'm betting on they are leggy girls, while some might not be so stretchy, there's a great woodsy, grass, moss, insence, lemony, fuel stretch OGK in Fire OGK, and at least one more type, a real OGK/Cookie/Breath looker, not overly stretchy, fat shiny darkgreen leafs with the 3-finger leafs and max 5 fingers, completely covered in rich, greasy and sticky resin that have a very complex and nice scent. Some headgear for sure
I hope I find those genotypes in Barn Burner along with some chemmy, fried onions, garbage girls.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's weird how some people have good results with a given strain but others do not.
> 
> 
> Ime its genetics that male he has his Genetics dominates average 5 girls per pack usually 1 really good 3 ok and 1 ugly sister.
> ...


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2019)

Texas butter almost done this will be her last run. Not because she isn’t fire I just need to move on to popping more beans.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

That's a gorgeous butter @evergreengardener nicely done.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Texas butter almost done this will be her last run. Not because she isn’t fire I just need to move on to popping more beans. View attachment 4267276View attachment 4267278


I plant seeds for variety and enjoyment, and the sheer wonder of a new individual plant finding its way in life makes me happy. Cloning has little appeal for me and others here.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I plant seeds for variety and enjoyment, and the sheer wonder of a new individual plant finding its way in life makes me happy. Cloning has little appeal for me and others here.


I usually only clone a plant for 2 or 3 cycles. I always take them from a plant I put into flower. They don’t all go back into flower depending on how the original seed plants finished. I only grow for myself so I love to plant seeds for variety. My favorite part is all the different and unique smells

Some get ran a second time just so I can see what I can do with the plant. Most never get that 3rd run as I’m always ready to pop something else


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> R.I.P Jelly pie #8 View attachment 4267179 View attachment 4267182couldn't find spot I took pic of but I found 2 more bananas that's enough 3 strikes your outta here


Fuck, gotta check my plants for balls tonight. 
It's been a while. 
Last night I noticed a few suspiciously large calyxes on my OBS buds.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I plant seeds for variety and enjoyment, and the sheer wonder of a new individual plant finding its way in life makes me happy. Cloning has little appeal for me and others here.


Word! I love popping seeds. The mystery and variety really gets me lol. I try to clone most plants before flip just in case its something special but i usually never run em even if they are special. I always have more seeds and a huge FOMO problem lol. I use clones for breeding but thats about it.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 19, 2019)

Maverick smoke report

I had two phenos one green, one purple. They both smoked exactly the same. The only difference was color and yield so I kept the purple one. Both went 70-72 days.

This is my favorite smoke for break in between at work. Let me explain. The high is very in your head and melts away anxiety. Couple puffs you get back to your baseline and calms you down from the inside out.

A small bowl for me is perfect and I have a very high tolerance. Too much and the indica effects WILL take over. It’s a perfect hybrid smoke, that if you keep puffin, will put you down, but in smaller doses, is perfect for the mind and similar to that “headband” behind the eyes feeling

Flavor is very subtle berries and stardawg rubber scents.

Thumbs up from me

Will also get hit with the hibernate pollen soon.



     


Magoo


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

Copper chem at day 70
 
New 1 plant yield record for me


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 19, 2019)

Thanks @Gu~
Mailman just put a pack of Bison Breath in my mailbox.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Copper chem at day 70
> View attachment 4267491
> New 1 plant yield record for me
> View attachment 4267492


Good job man


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Copper chem at day 70
> View attachment 4267491
> New 1 plant yield record for me
> View attachment 4267492


lol had to laugh..copper chem day 70 pic with stock and stems lol
Looks like you got a nice yield off that baby.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Good job man


Thanks, man! Not bad for a plant less than 3' tall.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 19, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Yea that’s fucking bullshit @Gu it’s been brought up a million fuckin times to reach out to the customers who helped you build your brand that you seem to be so proud of but without the people that bought seeds on the hype of the cake etc (hemp)S1s and be made out just as bad as copycat imo instead of contacting people he just writes a few posts on a million page thread so no one that has the time or even effort of reading this shit show won’t find out. That’s crap at least put something on your fancy POS website so AT LEAST some returning customers (prob not if they grew that bs out) can get something of equal value instead of @Gu hiding and hoping he doesn’t loose more money then he already did. But if it was as good of a year and he’s the top dawg apparently in the seed game should be able to replace BULLSHIT packs off the people who made him who he was. Notice I said Top Dawg ? Haha my 2cents


What gets me the most about all this is that GU supposedly spent all that money on those S1s, and he could have run one pack...ONE PACK...and avoided the entire fiasco, but he didn't. That is just appalling.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Thanks, man! Not bad for a plant less than 3' tall.


oh cool man...I have that strain going...
Wont make it to flower for long while yet.
Enjoy that smoke man.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Thanks, man! Not bad for a plant less than 3' tall.


Word! Yea man I'd say thats a job well done.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

Orange blossom special#3 at 6 weeks. It's a bit larger than the copper chem was.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Orange blossom special#3 at 6 weeks. It's a bit larger than the copper chem was.View attachment 4267503


Looking good man. Hows the nose? Whats that down in the bottom right corner?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

My obs#3 is super strong smelling of goof off cleaner, orange citrus, and fuel. My #5 is way mellower in smell.

The lower right plant is a ghost pepper that's lived it's whole life in a solo cup. The nose on that is straight FIRE! Lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My obs#3 is super strong smelling of goof off cleaner, orange citrus, and fuel. My #5 is way mellower in smell.
> 
> The lower right plant is a ghost pepper that's lived it's whole life in a solo cup. The nose on that is straight FIRE! Lol


Haha you're not wrong about those Hell yea bro thats whats up. I've never grown any peppers but finally this spring I'll be in a house with a yard so im gonna go hard on the veggie vardening. I've been on that apartment grow life for the last 8 years lol.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 19, 2019)

@Gu~ Thanks!

Just picked this up from the mailbox today. More Macdawg.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2019)

Paddletail said:


> Thanks @Gu~
> Mailman just put a pack of Bison Breath in my mailbox.


Same here..


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> oh cool man...I have that strain going...
> Wont make it to flower for long while yet.
> Enjoy that smoke man.


I cut my cc at 70 days and I think it could have gone another week. There were only a few amber, like less than 10% amber. But it should still be a spectacular smoke at "only" 70 days.


----------



## main cola (Jan 19, 2019)

Another happy Orange Blossom Special clone in early flower ,,, She’s stacking up pretty nice under a 315 cmh I need to repaint my walls soon


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Copper chem at day 70
> View attachment 4267491
> New 1 plant yield record for me
> View attachment 4267492


How many OZ?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

10 zips, give or take


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 19, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> @Gu~ Thanks!
> 
> Just picked this up from the mailbox today. More Macdawg.
> 
> View attachment 4267521


 They always say OOS. Is he just giving some away or something?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> They always say OOS. Is he just giving some away or something?


He gave away packs to a handful of members here on the thread a few weeks ago. It was a one time deal.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> Another happy Orange Blossom Special clone in early flower ,,, She’s stacking up pretty nice under a 315 cmhView attachment 4267557View attachment 4267558 View attachment 4267560I need to repaint my walls soon


I did a quick flashlight check right before lights came on and found 2 male flowers on one of my OBS plants. 
They had not opened yet, but I've got a feeling there are more. If that plant has more balls, it's done. 
Gonna pull all 13 plants one at a time for thorough examination. 

I should point out that the plant with male flowers has been stressing from being overwatered. I was hoping to keep them all on the same schedule but that's not going to be possible, There are 3 plants that use less water than the others and should be treated accordingly. 

The first clue of a problem was seeing fungus gnats on the sticky yellow indicator cards. I use mosquito bits when watering so their young can't survive in my soil. Bugs on the cards were drawn to the area by smell -- from overwatering. 

I'll snap pics if there's anything noteworthy.


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 19, 2019)

Reverse Auction Weekend at GPS. https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/?orderby=price

Go get your beans!


----------



## main cola (Jan 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I did a quick flashlight check right before lights came on and found 2 male flowers on one of my OBS plants.
> They had not opened yet, but I've got a feeling there are more. If that plant has more balls, it's done.
> Gonna pull all 13 plants one at a time for thorough examination.
> 
> ...


That sucks about the balls. I just went through that with 4 out 5 Alien Glue


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Reverse Auction Weekend at GPS. https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/?orderby=price
> 
> Go get your beans!


*yawn* 
My beanbag is full. 

If I can get a pack of bison buns or big mac for $25 or less I'd bite... (you know what I mean )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> That sucks about the balls. I just went through that with 4 out 5 Alien Glue


I'm not a big fan of plants that herm early like this -- regardless of stress. 
Bananas at the end don't bother me but this shit could fuck up my entire crop. 
And the seeds are worthless unless I want to deal with more hermie plants later...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

For what it's worth...

My 2 female obs grown from seeds had balls. When in found them, I removed all of the balls (I thought). Both plants ended up heavily seeded. The clones off both those plants have no balls. The plant I showed above is a clone off one of the hermi plants. The moral of the story is clones of those hermi plants you have probably will be fine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> My 2 female obs grown from seeds had balls. When in found them, I removed all of the balls (I thought). Both plants ended up heavily seeded. The clones off both those plants have no balls. The plant I showed above is a clone off one other hermi plants. The moral of the story is clones of those hermi plants you have probably will be fine.


Thanks for the info! 
I don't take clones because of plant count limits and it's unlikely any of the OBS plants will get revegged unless they produce awsome buds w/zero early balls.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I don't take clones because of plant count limits and it's unlikely any of the OBS plants will get revegged unless they produce awsome buds w/zero early balls.


All my taste testers love my obs #3. #5 (the less loud one) is untested as of now.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 19, 2019)

23 days for these cookies n chem... i don't understand why they're so tall, they've been close to the light. the stems are HUGE though. transplanted them to these 1 gal pots today.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 19, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> 23 days for these cookies n chem... i don't understand why they're so tall, they've been close to the light. the stems are HUGE though. transplanted them to these 1 gal pots today.
> 
> View attachment 4267669


What lights are you running?


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> What lights are you running?


400MH digital with hortilux "blue" bulb. first time i've run this bulb. I really like the growth i've been seeing on my other cultivars. also, it's a living soil grow, with a modified SIP style pot. use pumice at the bottom for the wicking action. crazy thing is, they weren't even that root bound... i've seen worse haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 19, 2019)

Welp,my latest JP beans have just showed male,both of them.Fuck me! I sooooo wanted to join the rest in posting nice flowering shots of my "girls".That's 5 males.I'm not sure how many beans are left in my pack as I gifted some away.
I'm a bit crestfallen. Downtrodden if you will. 
All that damn hunting down a pack lol and I get an invite to a sausage party.Ha! Serves me right.
It's all good tho,I know that's how shit goes sometimes. I'll revisit it and my other GPS packs another time. 
I still have hopes for my Sundance kid,Ghost Town,Pebble Pusher and Cackleberry!


----------



## numberfour (Jan 20, 2019)

Gunslinger
 
1212 from seed in the sun and stinking

Got both Cowboy Cookie testers revegged and will be in my next 4x8 run.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 20, 2019)

After running 7 or 8 females of hibernate I picked a keeper. All other hibernates were seeded by the male hibernate I selected.

Also hit a couple others with that pollen, my first will be the sweet pink grapefruit (x) hibernate male , these beans just hit the water , start out with 10

Here’s the keeper hibernate I have , not much to see but watch over the weeks how she stacks and fills in and frost up, here she is about 3 week since flip 

Very thick strong stem


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 20, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> For what it's worth...
> 
> My 2 female obs grown from seeds had balls. When in found them, I removed all of the balls (I thought). Both plants ended up heavily seeded. The clones off both those plants have no balls. The plant I showed above is a clone off one of the hermi plants. The moral of the story is clones of those hermi plants you have probably will be fine.



Now is that 50% of the time ? My bananas @28 days def had pollen


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Gunslinger
> View attachment 4267790
> 1212 from seed in the sun and stinking


How long from cracked seed to finished in 12 / 12 ?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 20, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Now is that 50% of the time ? My bananas @28 days def had pollen


 
Sorry, I couldn't resist. I am not sure what percentage of the clones don't hermi, but I've had good luck with it.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 20, 2019)

Would anyone have indoor yield reports for any of the following strains. Preferably from a 600w 4x4 or 4x8 tent system. Having a bit of trouble narrowing the weekend buy to just 2 packs.

sundance kid
orange blossom special
city slicker
cookies n chem


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 20, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Would anyone have indoor yield reports for any of the following strains. Preferably from a 600w system. Having a bit of trouble narrowing the weekend buy to just 2 packs.
> 
> sundance kid
> orange blossom special
> ...


Bout a pound


----------



## DieselNuts (Jan 20, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Copper chem at day 70
> View attachment 4267491
> New 1 plant yield record for me
> View attachment 4267492


Awesome. Reveg it next time. Copper is my fave!


----------



## main cola (Jan 20, 2019)

My little Copper Chem bush starting to flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

Mass Medicinals said:


> Would anyone have indoor yield reports for any of the following strains. Preferably from a 600w 4x4 or 4x8 tent system. Having a bit of trouble narrowing the weekend buy to just 2 packs.
> 
> sundance kid
> orange blossom special
> ...


I'd recommend obs and cookies n chem.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2019)

I have a whole tray full of some fresh *GPS *sprouts...

I am running the following:
*
- Pebble Pusher
- O.B.S.
- Peace Maker
- Cookies n Chem
- City Slicker
- Sundance Kid
- Pioneer Kush*

And several at that.....  Time to get back on my feet fella's!!!


     



There are more.... They just have not broke the soil yet. Soaked for 2 days in distilled water... *100% germ rates on every bean I soaked. *Excited to see what kind of phenos I find in this run. Psych is standing back up on his feet!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> My little Copper Chem bush starting to flower View attachment 4268126View attachment 4268127 View attachment 4268128


Looks like a nice pheno ya got there, main... Is this a keeper you had found or from seed???


----------



## numberfour (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> How long from cracked seed to finished in 12 / 12 ?


Varies from strain to strain but you're looking at around an average of 4 months.


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks like a nice pheno ya got there, main... Is this a keeper you had found or from seed???


Thank you. She’s from seed ,,I Popped four seeds and got two females and two males the other female still in veg and I tossed the males..I wish i had room to breed them cause the males looked really good


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you. She’s from seed ,,I Popped four seeds and got two females and two males the other female still in veg and I tossed the males..I wish i had room to breed them cause the males looked really good


Awesome man that's a good ratio and outcome! I wish you the best of luck with the copper, I have ran it a few times and there are some KILLER stanky, potent phenos to be found.

Yeah man if you had the room, it would be nice because copper chem males make EXCELLENT breeding stock and studs... for real.

Good luck, cant wait to see what pheno ya got.


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome man that's a good ratio and outcome! I wish you the best of luck with the copper, I have ran it a few times and there are some KILLER stanky, potent phenos to be found.
> 
> Yeah man if you had the room, it would be nice because copper chem males make EXCELLENT breeding stock and studs... for real.
> 
> Good luck, cant wait to see what pheno ya got.


Thank you. I’ll definitely be updating my grow on this thread . I’m excited to see how she turns out


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

I have had 3 or so phenos from Copper Chem and all would be “keepers” to most. So happy I made F2s of Black Gold.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Varies from strain to strain but you're looking at around an average of 4 months.


Thanks. What is the upside over 4 weeks of veg before 2 1/2 months of flower, iyo ?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 21, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a whole tray full of some fresh *GPS *sprouts...


Wow that's alot of starts.....


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

Somebody gonna be grinning early summer, Psychadelic....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2019)

fuck fuck fuckity fuck
Found another OBS with fully developed balls and most of my crop has been pollinated.
The other 2 strains have zero hermie issues so I'm pretty sure this is genetic. 
Here's a VERY pregnant Triple Nova just starting week 6.

@Gu~


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 21, 2019)

main cola said:


> My little Copper Chem bush starting to flower View attachment 4268126View attachment 4268127 View attachment 4268128


Nice healthy looking plants.
Gonna be transplanting my copper chem tonight. They grow so fast imo.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Found another OBS with fully developed balls and most of my crop has been pollinated.
> The other 2 strains have zero hermie issues so I'm pretty sure this is genetic.
> Here's a VERY pregnant Triple Nova just starting week 6.
> ...


I'm not liking this, I just sent payment for this strain too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I'm not liking this, I just sent payment for this strain too.


Sorry bro. 
Other growers have had good luck with OBS, and as I mentioned earlier, a few of my plants were overwatered early in flower.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sorry bro.
> Other growers have had good luck with OBS, and as I mentioned earlier, a few of my plants were overwatered early in flower.


That's good to know, maybe it'll go well. I'm not sure if I wanna take the chance though.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

Lots of herm reports everywhere...


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

i had no intersex traits in my GPS packs. i've only grown tomahawk and cookies n chem though.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Found another OBS with fully developed balls and most of my crop has been pollinated.
> The other 2 strains have zero hermie issues so I'm pretty sure this is genetic.
> Here's a VERY pregnant Triple Nova just starting week 6.
> ...


fuck chunky i am sorry bro. it's so frustrating when it happens.


----------



## vertnugs (Jan 21, 2019)

My OBS was tortured with high heat for most of it's flowering cycle.Not 1 nanner.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> I'm just waiting to see other gg4 f1s,that look just like gg4


Exactly, why would it lol. I do Not and have not NOT understood this spat.
Finally getting round to my shoreline gg4 see how that pans out.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i had no intersex traits in my GPS packs. i've only grown tomahawk and cookies n chem though.


How was that Tomahawk potency, Goats? I have some of that GPS strain too.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

have a few full packs up for grabs if anybody is interested.

Jelly Pie
MACdog
Pebble Pusher
The Deputy


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Found another OBS with fully developed balls and most of my crop has been pollinated.
> The other 2 strains have zero hermie issues so I'm pretty sure this is genetic.
> Here's a VERY pregnant Triple Nova just starting week 6.
> ...


Super shitty man I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> have a few full packs up for grabs if anybody is interested.
> 
> Jelly Pie
> MACdog
> ...


What would ya want for Pebble Pusher? GPS description sounded good for that one.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> What would ya want for Pebble Pusher? GPS description sounded good for that one.


pm me dude


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> pm me dude


Once I figure out "how to", most def.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Once I figure out "how to", most def.


sent you a pm


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

I have these packs up for grabs

Garlix
Pebble Pusher
Sundae Stallion
The Deputy

Willing to let them go for cheap. PM me if interested.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 21, 2019)

All 11 Macdawgs enjoying their indoor heated recirculating venturi dwc spa. 60f canopy. Everyone is happy. 

1 mild mutation & 1 severe mutant. Both will be allowed to grow as neither are signalling to cull now. We knew we might find some mutants. 9 of 11 normal plants is beyond satisfactory when considering the maker noted this mama as mutant prone. I'll note in this thread future mutant occurrences should they show.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> fuck fuck fuckity fuck
> Found another OBS with fully developed balls and most of my crop has been pollinated.
> The other 2 strains have zero hermie issues so I'm pretty sure this is genetic.
> Here's a VERY pregnant Triple Nova just starting week 6.
> ...


Damn Chunky those OBS have been giving you grief for a while.I envy your perseverance with them.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> I have these packs up for grabs
> 
> Garlix
> Pebble Pusher
> ...


Got rid of the JP already?...lol...had I known.....


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got rid of the JP already?...lol...had I known.....


i take it you meant to reply to me lol. i thought you would have gotten a pack by now dude my bad.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> i take it you meant to reply to me lol. i thought you would have gotten a pack by now dude my bad.


lol,yea.Not sure why but I coulda swore village had jp on his list too.Smh maybe it was your post I was reading.I did get JP.Epic fail thus far lol.Was lookin for a backup pack,I'm not a quitter and refuse to give up.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jan 21, 2019)

Did anyone grow the pebble pusher yet?


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Jan 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd recommend obs and cookies n chem.


Thanks for the comment @thenotsoesoteric!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2019)

ApacheBone said:


> Did anyone grow the pebble pusher yet?


Here you go https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/tester-grow-journals/pebble-pusher/


----------



## nc208 (Jan 21, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> have a few full packs up for grabs if anybody is interested.
> 
> Jelly Pie
> MACdog
> ...


Did G make it right and send you a free pack for that giveaway?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here you go https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/tester-grow-journals/pebble-pusher/


nice pix, Lub!

have any of a Tomahawk grow? might throw some of those beans in the tent with DCSE "Prayer Pupil" fems.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 21, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Wow that's alot of starts.....



Yeah it is quiet a few... I need to get ahead and back on my feet, I am not in the best shape atm. My plan is to run a higher # of plants with very short veg time. Kinda like a sog.




Couch_Lock said:


> Somebody gonna be grinning early summer, Psychadelic....


 Hopefully much sooner than that my friend... I am only going to veg around 3 weeks or so under 24/0. I also have 5 really good sized BG cindy 99's that I will be flowering along with them. 

Yall check out my thread if ya wanna follow along! I know there is gonna be fire.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 21, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Did G make it right and send you a free pack for that giveaway?


Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


----------



## genuity (Jan 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
> Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


Damn...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 21, 2019)

My 8 jelly pies/3 Blizzard Bush/Durban poison, ~day 18 @12/12:


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
> Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


That’s the pack i wanted 


Gu~ said:


> Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
> Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


That’s the pack I wanted so I reached out to him and he said he was saving it for a friend ..So I’m not sure if he’s selling it or giving it away


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> My 8 jelly pies/3 Blizzard Bush/Durban poison, ~day 18 @12/12:
> View attachment 4268657
> 
> View attachment 4268659


That’s like a jungle In they’re ..very nice.


----------



## AbeFroman (Jan 21, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> Exactly, why would it lol. I do Not and have not NOT understood this spat.
> Finally getting round to my shoreline gg4 see how that pans out.


Wait....You mean S1's dont make a clone of the donor?

Let us know how the shorline comes out. The sour dubb leaners in the genetics put out some serious frostyness but not the yield


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got rid of the JP already?...lol...had I known.....


What???

I think you must have me confused for someone else


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 21, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> What???
> 
> I think you must have me confused for someone else


Indeed.I did. My bad,disregard.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 22, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Did G make it right and send you a free pack for that giveaway?


he said someone had backed out so did i want them.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> That’s the pack i wanted
> 
> That’s the pack I wanted so I reached out to him and he said he was saving it for a friend ..So I’m not sure if he’s selling it or giving it away


was a friend on here that was the first to reach out to me


----------



## main cola (Jan 22, 2019)

ThatSpudGuy said:


> was a friend on here that was the first to reach out to me


Yes I understand. I was just saying I wasn’t sure if you were selling them like Gu said or you might just be giving them away to the friend


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 22, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
> Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


Classic. It’s hard out here for pimp. Lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 22, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yep and now he’s selling it. Smh
> Can’t knock the hustle tho lol


lol, that hustle is all over strainly and IG, 30-40 a pack. I even seen someone undercutting BigWorm on his packs at strainly, bean makin and sellin is a cutthroat biz I reckon, what happen to the hippy peace love dove stuff? lol


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks. What is the upside over 4 weeks of veg before 2 1/2 months of flower, iyo ?


I started 1212 with one of the competitions in the LED section and have just carried it on (as a pheno hunt), but its all about numbers and space for me. For the 1212 I'm using a 2x3 tent which can fit 40x .75ltrs pots in. Going straight to 1212 the majority if not all plants will flower one cola or a top and a few lower sites with minimal to no side branching. I've found in this set up I need to remove most lower fans to help with air flow. Horses for courses ....

Lucky 7's


----------



## Turpman (Jan 22, 2019)

Forgive my nubeness but if you go 12-12 from seed to pheno hunt and end up with a short main cola, how do you clone “the one”? Do you take clones of of a lower early on?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Take a clone during stretch and or reveg it. I do both.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 22, 2019)

I didn’t think there would be a stretch when starting with 12-12? I would like to try it out on a flood table. Going to do a green point- Heisenbeans shootout when Heisenbeans sends out some testers. But I want to get my ducks in a row before the duel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I didn’t think there would be a stretch when starting with 12-12? I would like to try it out on a flood table. Going to do a green point- Heisenbeans shootout when Heisenbeans sends out some testers. But I want to get my ducks in a row before the duel.


Even 12/12 from seed the plant has to mature before flowering.During this process it grows approx 10-14 days till sex and another 10-14 till flower set. You will have enough growth to either top for clone or take a side shoot.
Stretch,for the most part, is already coded in the genetics,although,low light levels and certain stressors can cause stretch as well. That kinda stretch is usually undesired.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 22, 2019)

I just reveg



Just leave a few lower bud sites (2-4) and throw into 24 light for a week then back to 18/6. 3 weeks on should see single leaves shooting out. Be mean with water / food..too much and its game over.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Damn Chunky those OBS have been giving you grief for a while.I envy your perseverance with them.


OBS are good looking plants and very vigorous but my grow environment is far from ideal. 
I need strains that can take some abuse without sprouting boy parts. 
Now I'm sitting on a pile of GPS beans and have no idea which ones won't herm in my environment. 
And no, I don't plan on overwatering again but there's always something that's not perfect.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I didn’t think there would be a stretch when starting with 12-12? I would like to try it out on a flood table. Going to do a green point- Heisenbeans shootout when Heisenbeans sends out some testers. But I want to get my ducks in a row before the duel.


The amount of stretch is strain dependent, even without a veg cycle.
I've got to examples of the stretch from a zero veg run.

Emerald City Cookies - very little stretch. Finished around 16 inches tall
 

Heres a tray of Lucky 7s - 1 finished about 40 inches, while the rest came close to 3 feet.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 22, 2019)

Awesome thanks for the info. Does one run veg. nutes for the first bit?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Awesome thanks for the info. Does one run veg. nutes for the first bit?


I always run the same nutrients veg and flower, AKA Lucas formula.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I always run the same nutrients veg and flower, AKA Lucas formula.


I've got some of those 4 foot trays like yours but I use pots inside the trays and put everything on a small table for drainage. 
Filling them with medium like you do is more efficient, but how do you handle a plant that dosn't drink water at the same rate as the others? Right now I can just pull them out and water the others.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got some of those 4 foot trays like yours but I use pots inside the trays and put everything on a small table for drainage.
> Filling them with medium like you do is more efficient, but how do you handle a plant that dosn't drink water at the same rate as the others? Right now I can just pull them out and water the others.


I'm set up using drain to waste in coco and perlite. The medium gets watered about 3 times daily and stays perfectly moist for all the plants.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 22, 2019)

Planning on hydroton in 6” square pots flood drain, if I can find.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 22, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Even 12/12 from seed the plant has to mature before flowering.During this process it grows approx 10-14 days till sex and another 10-14 till flower set. You will have enough growth to either top for clone or take a side shoot.
> Stretch,for the most part, is already coded in the genetics,although,low light levels and certain stressors can cause stretch as well. That kinda stretch is usually undesired.


12/12 from seed is similar to growing an auto in the sense that it's best if you're dialed in so they can make the most of that small veg window.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> what happen to the hippy peace love dove stuff? lol


It was a myth then, like it's a myth now. "Hippys" had the same % of a$$holes as any other group because individuals make up groups.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 22, 2019)

So @Gu~ A few months ago you mentioned that you were going to be selecting a copperchem male to start breeding with, haven’t seen anything about it after that how is that project coming along any updates


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2019)

There were asshole “Hippys” but “Hippies” were mostly cool.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There were asshole “Hippys” but “Hippies” were mostly cool.


They often smell of BO + patchouli.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2019)

Actually knew and know a lot of hippie types and most were and are quite clean. Seem to do a better job that way than my redneck buds and most my fishin friends! Loved Patchouli the first time I smelled it, that's not changed.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 22, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> So @Gu~ A few months ago you mentioned that you were going to be selecting a copperchem male to start breeding with, haven’t seen anything about it after that how is that project coming along any updates


Cookies N Chem*
Found a really nice male. Kept a few, looking for a nice CnC momma now for some F2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Cookies N Chem*
> Found a really nice male. Kept a few, looking for a nice CnC momma now for some F2


Are you planning to do any stress tests? 
Zero hermie issues would be awesome. 

Just sayin’...


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It was a myth then, like it's a myth now. "Hippys" had the same % of a$$holes as any other group because individuals make up groups.


I couldn't resist.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I couldn't resist.


You have won the internet for today! That made my day


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe a jelly pie looks like better yeild than any of my other jp. 
 
I kept clones this round and may try the herm one as a clone because it had them tight nugs and didn't look like the same old
 
Really pumped for this pioneer tho huge leaves hoping for a pre98 leaner


----------



## main cola (Jan 22, 2019)

Early flower and this Orange Blossom Special is putting on a little bit of frost and she’s smelling great already


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> Early flower and this Orange Blossom Special is putting on a little bit of frost and she’s smelling great already View attachment 4269172


A little bit??? Looks like quite a bit!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I have a whole tray full of some fresh *GPS *sprouts...
> 
> I am running the following:
> *
> ...


Be nice to the OBS. 
They don't like stress...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 22, 2019)

Some cake and chem roots after 3 weeks being transplanted, upgraded to a 5 gallon, should get some good fruit from these foundations
Just flipped on Monday night 

Killed a male city slicker that got away from me, another cake and chem is male so that leaves me with two female city slickers, n 2 cake n chem. Looking good soo far tho.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 22, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Cookies N Chem*
> Found a really nice male. Kept a few, looking for a nice CnC momma now for some F2


Cnc-day 32


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OBS are good looking plants and very vigorous but my grow environment is far from ideal.
> I need strains that can take some abuse without sprouting boy parts.
> Now I'm sitting on a pile of GPS beans and have no idea which ones won't herm in my environment.
> And no, I don't plan on overwatering again but there's always something that's not perfect.


And that is it. The task...Finding the strain/s that - I'm diggin' the genetics behind.They will also run well or are adaptable to the environmental parameters that I can control,mine are definitely not ideal.They MUST accept and tolerate any and all abuse demmed necessary...lst,heavy defoiliation,pruning,supercropping, some drought etc. and like it.I'm passionate about the plant so we vibe well.I don't baby them. They must as will I adapt if kept after the 2nd or 3rd round.They must also play well with others,by that I mean everybody eats the same thing at the same time,different strains at different ages 1 central res.I ask a lot of the keepers,it is fully reciprocated.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thought I'd mention it here because I bought them at gps . Full blown she/he pure raspberry kush. Now I know your saying wasn't this the guy that had the jp hermi but this is a totally different tent different soil and mega crop nutes    and I didn't think it was possible to get this so early remember these are feminized


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Thought I'd mention it here because I bought them at gps . Full blown she/he pure raspberry kush. Now I know your saying wasn't this the guy that had the jp hermi but this is a totally different tent different soil and mega crop nutesView attachment 4269313 View attachment 4269312 View attachment 4269314 View attachment 4269315 and I didn't think it was possible to get this so early remember these are feminized


Ouch. Question/s for everyone to ponder.
Since there should be no male chromosome passed along in feminization, is this the result of stray hermi pollen cross pollination? Orrrrrrr....
Is this the result of the fem mom passing on recessive herm traits that were unlocked during selfing or feminizing?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 23, 2019)

I guess i should show this really quick- Jelly pie pretty early along from last harvest. Super Fn frosty n tasty smoke now though..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

"I'm melllting I'm mellltiiing I'm mellllltiiiing" I so want to give you the  emote for these JP's pics you keep randomly shoving in my face.Ha! Kidding.Nice work ColoradoHigh.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Thought I'd mention it here because I bought them at gps . Full blown she/he pure raspberry kush. Now I know your saying wasn't this the guy that had the jp hermi but this is a totally different tent different soil and mega crop nutesView attachment 4269313 View attachment 4269312 View attachment 4269314 View attachment 4269315 and I didn't think it was possible to get this so early remember these are feminized


I'm guessing you flowered a seed plant based on the nodes not alternating.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Ouch. Question/s for everyone to ponder.
> Since there should be no male chromosome passed along in feminization, is this the result of stray hermi pollen cross pollination? Orrrrrrr....
> Is this the result of the fem mom passing on recessive herm traits that were unlocked during selfing or feminizing?


I honestly don't think anyone knows....

Stray hermi pollen(is this reg pollen or fem pollen?)
Cross pollination(from reg seeds? Or hermi fem? Or s1 hermi fems)

Ooorrrrr the plant will do strange things for a lil change..


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

asked once, will ask again, is their any advantage to femming f2 -f4 say, than f1's?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> I honestly don't think anyone knows....
> 
> Stray hermi pollen(is this reg pollen or fem pollen?)
> Cross pollination(from reg seeds? Or hermi fem? Or s1 hermi fems)
> ...


Option 3 in most cases I'd guess.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some cake and chem roots after 3 weeks being transplanted, upgraded to a 5 gallon, should get some good fruit from these foundationsView attachment 4269178View attachment 4269179
> Just flipped on Monday night
> View attachment 4269180
> Killed a male city slicker that got away from me, another cake and chem is male so that leaves me with two female city slickers, n 2 cake n chem. Looking good soo far tho.


growing strains so the rest of us can see if they're solid. doing god's work here! looking good dude.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Wasn't there a bad batch of prk? Or am I thinking of something else


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Wasn't there a bad batch of prk? Or am I thinking of something else


Yes you’re right.. There was a bad batch..He should contact Rusty at CannaVenture and hopefully he’ll send him out a new pack


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

main cola said:


> Yes you’re right.. There was a bad batch..He should contact Rusty at CannaVenture and hopefully he’ll send him out a new pack


There was but it was a mutant/slow growth issue not intersex plants. 

Imo the guy getting herms from multiple strains at the same time shouldn't ask rusty for more seeds, he should fix whatever is causing the issue. 

I don't envy any of these guys making seeds nowadays. I remember back in the day you couldn't get in contact with a lot of these guys and things were better for it. I wish more breeders were like rez calling folks out and refusing to "make it right" when there's more than genetics to blame.


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

quiescent said:


> There was but it was a mutant/slow growth issue not intersex plants.
> 
> Imo the guy getting herms from multiple strains at the same time shouldn't ask rusty for more seeds, he should fix whatever is causing the issue.
> 
> I don't envy any of these guys making seeds nowadays. I remember back in the day you couldn't get in contact with a lot of these guys and things were better for it. I wish more breeders were like rez calling folks out and refusing to "make it right" when there's more than genetics to blame.


Good point. That’s what i was seeing too on the bad batch. Slow growth and mutants


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ah I couldn't remember what the problem was, just that they were fucked up somehow


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

the PRK were throwing out mutants and generally hard to keep happy plants iirc. rusty will replace the beans if you reach out, but i agree that if you're getting a room of mutants with various genetics it's likely your own issue not the beans. not talking shit, just sharing what i feel is most likely.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 23, 2019)

What’s the likelihood of there being enough BB to go around for this Friday sale???


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What’s the likelihood of there being enough BB to go around for this Friday sale???


if you want bodega there are likely a handful of people with multiple packs in this thread who would be willing to trade.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 23, 2019)

picked up some cowboy kush and skydweller on auction last night. order still on hold though


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2019)

genuity said:


> I honestly don't think anyone knows....
> 
> Stray hermi pollen(is this reg pollen or fem pollen?)
> Cross pollination(from reg seeds? Or hermi fem? Or s1 hermi fems)
> ...


Or someone created F1 seeds without stress testing both of the parents. 
I recall @Heisenbeans saying he was going to stress test his plants BEFORE creating seeds, and I like this idea a lot. 
Hell I've had plants with unexpected seeds and never found any male flowers. 
My guess is that they eventually got engulfed by adjacent female buds, but I really don't know.


----------



## genuity (Jan 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Or someone created F1 seeds without stress testing both of the parents.
> I recall @Heisenbeans saying he was going to stress test his plants BEFORE creating seeds, and I like this idea a lot.
> Hell I've had plants with unexpected seeds and never found any male flowers.
> My guess is that they eventually got engulfed by adjacent female buds, but I really don't know.


But you still have to stress test the seeds also.
& the way some people see it if you're breathing wrong on the plant it will herm(in other words blaming the grower) which is not wrong or right.

Sometimes life just happens.

I found seeds in an outdoor plant,that I was sure was selfed seeds,well they sure was not all fems(male pollen from somewhere or mystical powers of the plant)
Got a female of it growing now,see how she turns out.


----------



## numberfour (Jan 23, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some cake and chem roots after 3 weeks being transplanted, upgraded to a 5 gallon, should get some good fruit from these foundationsView attachment 4269178View attachment 4269179
> Just flipped on Monday night
> View attachment 4269180
> Killed a male city slicker that got away from me, another cake and chem is male so that leaves me with two female city slickers, n 2 cake n chem. Looking good soo far tho.


Looking great, can't wait to see the Cake n Chem in flower. Got a pack here I'm dying to pop


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Or someone created F1 seeds without stress testing both of the parents.
> I recall @Heisenbeans saying he was going to stress test his plants BEFORE creating seeds, and I like this idea a lot.
> Hell I've had plants with unexpected seeds and never found any male flowers.
> My guess is that they eventually got engulfed by adjacent female buds, but I really don't know.


What's the point of stress testing a bunch of old cuts that are known to throw bananas? Signalling testing, virtue, but tests have no value, odd logic.
The end user isn't getting the parents they're getting the progeny. Test the progeny.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Finally got these ladies in flower. Flipped on Sunday. Also got a new fan, the controller for these ac infinity fans are dope. I finally have a way to maintain my environment better. 
 
 

About half of the cuts I took popped out roots and are in solo cups now, the others look like they should be popping roots out soon. I started these on the new megacrop formula so I'll see how they respond.

None of the hibernate beans I had left popped for some reason, had bad luck all around with that pack. 4 dudes, and 4 failed to germ. I did take a few cuts of #5, and that one seemed to be the most promising, but if the clone run takes as long as the seed run to mature it's getting chucked.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

lol i think /r/microgrowery is the worst growing community on the internet after facebook groups. this is the kind of quality you can expect there.

apparently people don't like that OGKB is not an inhouse strain and his offering is called OGKB 2.1 due to there already being a 2.0.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> lol i think /r/microgrowery is the worst growing community on the internet after facebook groups. this is the kind of quality you can expect there.
> 
> apparently people don't like that OGKB is not an inhouse strain and his offering is called OGKB 2.1 due to there already being a 2.0.


But if your not mainlining your plants, are you even growing bro?

Edit: /s if it wasn't already implied lmao


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

inhouse called out archive yesterday over the dosidos, for some reason or another, lol. Bigger boys either collaboratin or fightin on there, lol


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> inhouse called out archive yesterday over the dosidos, for some reason or another, lol. Bigger boys either collaboratin or fightin on there, lol


*inhousegenetics_official*
So looks like archive is at it again trying to be a keyboard warrior and trying to steal the spotlight... not only is he knocking off my gear he using my names!! For an established breeder he sure is diving off the deep end..why after all these years you continue to hate? Your supposed to rise above it and spred positivity! Not going around to every seedbank and demanding they stop carrying me or else he wont do drops with them can you believe that?? Thank god the seedbanks I work with have morals and wont put up with his high school mentality. It's time to grow up and move on dude! If you have beef with me we can handle it like men next time we see each other and squash whatever beef you have..that is if your man enough!..its getting really tiring hearing all the negativity and lies you spred...real talk!!! Cant hide behind that computer forever....so the question is will you man up?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 23, 2019)

@Goats22 I was referring to the Bison Breath. I have some Bubblegum.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

cake n chem day 52. Beautiful plant looks like it will yield good too for my style of growing.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 23, 2019)

Some shots of my Texas butter coming down soon either tomorrow or friday. This run she went from green to purple like the last but then it went almost black some really dark leaves


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> cake n chem day 52. Beautiful plant looks like it will yield good too for my style of growing.View attachment 4269665 View attachment 4269666 View attachment 4269667


Looks good mate, I got two girls so be interesting to see how they turn out


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> asked once, will ask again, is their any advantage to femming f2 -f4 say, than f1's?


Well that depends on what you want. If f4 has been properly bred with fem and male matching exactly every generation. Then S1 of those will have a greater chance of matching Mom. 
I myself love F1 because it gives me a better chance of finding the pheno I want. Which may not be the pheno said breeder has bred it towards in F2/F3/F4


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> cake n chem day 52. Beautiful plant looks like it will yield good too for my style of growing.View attachment 4269665 View attachment 4269666 View attachment 4269667


That’s pretty impressive. Great job


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> cake n chem day 52. Beautiful plant looks like it will yield good too for my style of growing.View attachment 4269665 View attachment 4269666 View attachment 4269667


That's website worthy, great job!


----------



## klx (Jan 23, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> *inhousegenetics_official*
> So looks like archive is at it again trying to be a keyboard warrior and trying to steal the spotlight... not only is he knocking off my gear he using my names!! For an established breeder he sure is diving off the deep end..why after all these years you continue to hate? Your supposed to rise above it and spred positivity! Not going around to every seedbank and demanding they stop carrying me or else he wont do drops with them can you believe that?? Thank god the seedbanks I work with have morals and wont put up with his high school mentality. It's time to grow up and move on dude! If you have beef with me we can handle it like men next time we see each other and squash whatever beef you have..that is if your man enough!..its getting really tiring hearing all the negativity and lies you spred...real talk!!! Cant hide behind that computer forever....so the question is will you man up?


lol that Archive IG account is like watching a slow motion nervous breakdown. My 2 year old cries less than that guy. I dunno why his friends havent pulled him into line long ago. If any of my mates was making a fool of themselves on a daily basis they would be told to pull their head in and man up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 23, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> What's the point of stress testing a bunch of *old cuts that are known to throw bananas*? Signalling testing, virtue, but tests have no value, odd logic.
> The end user isn't getting the parents they're getting the progeny. Test the progeny.


Why even use "old cuts that are known to throw bananas"??? 
Odd logic indeed...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 23, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Finally got these ladies in flower. Flipped on Sunday. Also got a new fan, the controller for these ac infinity fans are dope. I finally have a way to maintain my environment better.
> View attachment 4269604
> View attachment 4269608
> 
> ...


that low of humidity is stressing out your plants and is actually increeasing the possibility of gertting powdery mildew and botrytis


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 23, 2019)

and as far as In house versus Archive.... people will respect Archive more all day long. I see inhouse stealing and reusing names and using peoples gear all the time.

I would have to focus my energy nearly like a full time job to breed with the quality I desire, and that would be only a few strains, niot 150 like in house


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 23, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> "I'm melllting I'm mellltiiing I'm mellllltiiiing" I so want to give you the  emote for these JP's pics you keep randomly shoving in my face.Ha! Kidding.Nice work ColoradoHigh.


Just for you @CoB_nUt


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> that low of humidity is stressing out your plants and is actually increeasing the possibility of gertting powdery mildew and botrytis


I'm guessing you mean temp, not humidity, but there is not much I can do about it. I keep the air circulation up, and the humidity on the lower side, and haven't had a single issue with PM, BT or mold thus far.

Thanks for the advice though...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 23, 2019)

temp is near perfect. if youre not having problems, why is your humidity set at 50%?

I would ride her in mid 60's. makes a difference.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jan 23, 2019)

Ah. I have it set at 50% until I can get in there to pull some leaves for better airflow through the plants. I would normally have it set around 60 until the last couple weeks of flower

Edit: it also gets down to around 62-63 degrees at lights off, so I didnt want to risk PM with low temps and high humidity at night


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 23, 2019)

*That Yearly contest is almost ready, take a look at some of the contestants. Voting instructions to come...

February*

Spondylo Grow - Cookies N Chem






LubdaNugs - Jelly Pie






*March*

Stoned Drifter: Cookies N’ Chem






The Ganja Shaman: Golden Nugget







*April*
Jeff: Cookies N’ Chem







Stoned Drifter: Bodega Bubblegum






*May*
Jeff - Raindance






Stoned Drifter - Bodega Bubblegum





*
June*
Johhny - White Master Kush X Stardawg






Stoned Drifter - Sundance Kid


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 23, 2019)

*July*
LubdaNugs - Cookies N’ Chem





King0mm - Purple Mountain Majesty






*August*
LubdaNugs - Cookies n Chem





Greenthumbs119 - Jelly Pie






*September*
Greenthumbs119 - JELLY PIE





Goats - COOKIES N CHEM






*October*
Budsmackenzie - EAGLE SCOUT





Stoned Drifter - BODEGA BUBBLEGUM
 

*November*
Budsmackenzie - ECTO-COOLER





Stoned Drifter - COOKIES N' CHEM






*December*
blowintrees505 - COWBOY COOKIES





GrowRijt - DEPUTY


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special starting to get some color


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why even use "old cuts that are known to throw bananas"???
> Odd logic indeed...


I'm guessing people are still using those cuts because customer demand. 

Breeders would take time to release crosses after working them but that is not what is making the money right now.

Unfortunately if you're looking for stable genetics that have less of the intersex trait, you'll be limited to a handful of breeders/strains or just making your own beans. 15 years ago Europe was offering pretty good stuff but they've gone an outsourced their bean industry to Spanish bulk growers which seems to go hand and hand with the quality decline.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> cake n chem day 52. Beautiful plant looks like it will yield good too for my style of growing.View attachment 4269665 View attachment 4269666 View attachment 4269667


that is one hell of a nice plant. how does it smell? how much longer you think?


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that is one hell of a nice plant. how does it smell? how much longer you think?


Hadn't started checking trichs yet. I usually give everything I grow at Least 63 days and kinda go from there. The smell is kinda weird to me sweet but I don't know what to compare it to. It definitely doesn't smell anything like the other gps strains I've grown so all I can assume is that it's a mom leaner


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 23, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I see inhouse stealing and reusing names [ ... ] all the time.


Which names have IGH stolen and reused?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thinking about making some cake and chem f2s, with a cut from the male on the left. Has good structure, late shower, vanilla lemon smells.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 23, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Hadn't started checking trichs yet. I usually give everything I grow at Least 63 days and kinda go from there. The smell is kinda weird to me sweet but I don't know what to compare it to. It definitely doesn't smell anything like the other gps strains I've grown so all I can assume is that it's a mom leaner


You have those purple stems all along?? Did it stretch much? mine is going purple on preflowers. Just seeing how much our phenos have in common lol


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What’s the likelihood of there being enough BB to go around for this Friday sale???


I've gotta say that not releasing them to diamond and gold members at a reduced rate is kinda disappointing, even if it were a higher price point than the previous $27. I totally get pricing it at $150 but it's not been available or on auction with any regularity. 

If I were him I'd be looking for a male out of this line not messin around with cookies n chem.


Chunky Stool said:


> Why even use "old cuts that are known to throw bananas"???
> Odd logic indeed...


I can't speak from experience on any strain other than ecsd but you can find sexually stable plants in the s1s that are very similar to the clone and some of them finish faster to boot. 

I can only assume that goes for other clones as well. I'm willing to take the risk to find that new plant other people talk about years later. I guess it all comes down to the buyer's comfort level, totally get that there's people out there avoiding it like the plague.... no worries, more for the rest of us.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 23, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> You have those purple stems all along?? Did it stretch much? mine is going purple on preflowers. Just seeing how much our phenos have in common lol


Don't really remember to be honest kinda got lost in the tent with everything else. The stretch was about the same as my other gps if that helps


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 24, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> and as far as In house versus Archive.... people will respect Archive more all day long. I see inhouse stealing and reusing names and using peoples gear all the time.
> 
> I would have to focus my energy nearly like a full time job to breed with the quality I desire, and that would be only a few strains, niot 150 like in house


These guys are old forum nerds don't put them on a pedestal. 
Last gear I ran from inhouse went 100% intersex from the onset of flower. You couldn't pay me to run Archive's gear.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> These guys are old forum nerds don't put them on a pedestal.
> Last gear I ran from inhouse went 100% intersex from the onset of flower. You couldn't pay me to run Archive's gear.


I'm an old forum nerd toothy remembers the early days quite well. Better forum experience back then compared to now.

Archive earned his respect over a decade ago.and he operates a respected shop.

Takes moxy to stay in business..


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

Takes moxie to chuck pollen for years in a legal state... I'd love to see how you'd describe someone that actually did something.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 24, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> I'm an old forum nerd toothy remembers the early days quite well. Better forum experience back then compared to now.
> 
> Archive earned his respect over a decade ago.and he operates a respected shop.
> 
> Takes moxy to stay in business..


Under who's authority was this respect issued and can we audit them? 

All due respect to their hard work but where on the 'moxy' scale is found offering cannabis seeds at triple digit prices? Seems to me an exponentially inflationary commodity but if that's moxy ok then..seems more like greed and ego.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 24, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Orange blossom special#3 at 6 weeks. It's a bit larger than the copper chem was.View attachment 4267503


Nice lighting setup.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2019)

Keeping a brick and mortar business open in a state where the cost of cannabis crashed? Must be known for quality.

I will always have a healthy respect for the early guys on the forums.bog, Skunk master flex, gromer, CSI Humboldt, capulator, orgnkid, list goes on and on.

I clearly missed all archive drama. Thug pug can be pretty nasty too but his genetics are the type I like.

Dark horse is a whiny mofo too. Maddfarmer is the worst...maybe it's koma. I hail from non legal state so I always had no problem paying for the good beans.

If in house is more respected than archive I must be out if the loop.

And respect is measured by who is using your work. And you get a sense for it by what is everyone else saying. Seems to me that archive is well received by his peers. In house is getting there, on right path but will always have that red asterisk.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2019)

And pretty soon when the green wave takes out the industry, they were wise to strike when the iron was hot.


----------



## klx (Jan 24, 2019)

Madd farmer just had an absolute meltdown cos Matt Riot claimed he didn't have some cuts. Some of these breeders sure are a special bunch that's for sure.


----------



## ThatSpudGuy (Jan 24, 2019)

still a pack of Pebble Pusher up for grabs lads if anyones interested


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 24, 2019)

klx said:


> Madd farmer just had an absolute meltdown cos Matt Riot claimed he didn't have some cuts. Some of these breeders sure are a special bunch that's for sure.


That's weird considering smell boat who is maddfarmers brother is or used to be real tight with riot. I've seen Matt riot say on his live stream that madd has the real cuts.

Not that you can believe riot. But considering where they live and connections I would believe it.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 24, 2019)

Macdawg #11 in line to go swimming and showing a bit of sparkle. Several expressing this yet this particular one shining at the earliest of stages.
Not bad for a mutant cross eh?  kidding many show no mutations at all


----------



## klx (Jan 24, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> That's weird considering smell boat who is maddfarmers brother is or used to be real tight with riot. I've seen Matt riot say on his live stream that madd has the real cuts.
> 
> Not that you can believe riot. But considering where they live and connections I would believe it.


It's all there on Madd's IG. He takes a swipe at his brother as well. I just wish they would stick to pics of their plants.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 24, 2019)

Golden nugget is gone from the website? is this because of the cease and decist? i need to buy a bunch more packs of that one.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 24, 2019)

2easy said:


> Golden nugget is gone from the website? is this because of the cease and decist? i need to buy a bunch more packs of that one.


More than likely a rename in the future. Guess the original packaging with Golden Nugget just became more rare. I'll probably make some F2's for funsies.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 24, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> More than likely a rename in the future. Guess the original packaging with Golden Nugget just became more rare. I'll probably make some F2's for funsies.


yeah i have 3 clones from golden nugget i cant part with and i also have a nice looking male so i can make a few different f2 lines but i would really like to search through a few packs of the original cross. so much variation between the plants which i know a lot of people dont like but when there is that much potential i feel like its a good thing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2019)

What up guys. . My boy's all settled in (well, as much as one could be) and we're back home trying to get settled in. I've been crazy busy trying to get caught up but I snapped a few pics between working in the garden and trimming. 

First up TNT 
 
 

 

Cookies n Chem 
 
Bandit Breath
 

 



Hope everyone's doing well 
​


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> What up guys. . My boy's all settled in (well, as much as one could be) and we're back home trying to get settled in.
> I've been crazy busy trying to get caught up but I snapped a few pics between working in the garden and trimming.
> 
> First up TNT
> ...


Simply beautiful, nicely done. How does the Cookies n Chem smell?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 24, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Simply beautiful, nicely done. How does the Cookies n Chem smell?


Thank you.
I'll have to report back on the Cookies N Chem. I cant quite reach the pot to pull it off the table (just tried n failed).​From the reports, a lot of growers/tokers seem to like that one a lot.


----------



## curious2garden (Jan 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you.
> I'll have to report back on the Cookies N Chem. I cant quite reach the pot to pull it off the table (just tried n failed).​From the reports, a lot of growers/tokers seem to like that one a lot.


I was looking at Kosher Kush X Stardawg. KK is one of my favorites.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Jan 24, 2019)

@Gu, 

It would be awesome if you asked the growers how they grew their stuff.

If they were willing to share, it would be valuable to see whether the pictures you selected were grown in Hydro or soil; whether it was Sub's supersoil or clackamas coot's super soil; if they used amendments, which amendments; what size pots; sips vs drippers vs hand watering; what type of lights: led or HID; etc. 

Do you think some of the growers would be willing to share their processes? 

I continue to appreciate your strains, though I'd love to see some of the classics come back. Maybe like a short weekend release. I kick myself for the ones I missed.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> What up guys. . My boy's all settled in (well, as much as one could be) and we're back home trying to get settled in.
> I've been crazy busy trying to get caught up but I snapped a few pics between working in the garden and trimming.
> 
> First up TNT
> ...


Love that Bandit Breath!!! Looks stunning!


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> What up guys. . My boy's all settled in (well, as much as one could be) and we're back home trying to get settled in.
> I've been crazy busy trying to get caught up but I snapped a few pics between working in the garden and trimming.
> 
> First up TNT
> ...


How's that TNT smell/smoke? I haven't heard much about those. You're really good with the ladies, lady


----------



## THT (Jan 24, 2019)

Jelly pie at less than 9 weeks from seed. Small but fast and dense, not a lick of stardawg smells, all fruit smells - blueberry and grape. Solid.


----------



## THT (Jan 24, 2019)

ugh you ever post a pic only to then see the hair on the bud.. disgusting, disgraceful... sorry for the hair.


----------



## THT (Jan 24, 2019)

Two Pebble Pushers pushing pebbles, pretty similar so far structurally although one (right) has much softer felt feeling leaves where the other has much more rough thick and leathery leaves. I'll be willing to bet the one on the left will express more stardawg.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 24, 2019)

I cant figure it out I triple checked everything the only thing even slightly out of wack is the night temps in hps tent went down to 69 a couple cold nights. 

Now full discolsure these had a rougher young life due to lack of humidity and were not showing sex after everything else did. 1 they were left in solos too long and 2 once uppotted over watered because I ducked up my shoulder and couldnt lift them. Dried them out got them happy and flipped 01/08. Balls all over.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 24, 2019)

Moved jelly pie over to hps wow she's bulking up and the leaf twist is new.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 24, 2019)

I don't think 3 herms from 70 seeds is all that bad . I just had bad luck last round 10/12 males and now 3/10 herm females .


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I don't think 3 herms from 70 seeds is all that bad . I just had bad luck last round 10/12 males and now 3/10 herm females .


Which strain did you have 10/12 males with and which one did you get 3/10 herm females with? Just curious. 

I always had bad luck getting females out of cookies n chem tbh. Seems like every pack I ran I would germ 5 or 6 beans and either they all are males or I would only get 1 or 2 fems.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie at less than 9 weeks from seed. Small but fast and dense, not a lick of stardawg smells, all fruit smells - blueberry and grape. Solid.
> View attachment 4270434 View attachment 4270435 View attachment 4270436



Looks like you got the pheno I had, no purpling just straight green blueberry, grape goodness. Honestly the green phenos have the fruitier smell compared to the ones tinged in purple...

I had a purple pheno as well that had a grape jelly smell but was more dominated by the SD. They were both amazing!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 25, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> I don't think 3 herms from 70 seeds is all that bad . I just had bad luck last round 10/12 males and now 3/10 herm females .


Been hit with the Boy Bomb in the past. My female/male ratio has been less than 1/3 for Greenpoint gear. (Drives up actual cost)
Also have had hermies from t8me to time and stay far away from some strains.
Almost always produce extremely potent and interesting plants. Hard even to pick a fave but Black Gold, Night Rider and Copper Chem are all right there.
Germ rate well over 90% and most pop extremely quickly.
Last plant of Hibernate was different and leans Sativa with longish medium buds but extremely dense and gooey. Much more of up type high which belies the name. Just finishing official “Wake and Bake” with the Air vape. Fingers feel better already!

Greenpoint experience, “The Good The Bad and The Ugly”!


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 25, 2019)

you got that 'spring thaw' pheno of hibernate


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 25, 2019)

Pretty long-standing rule on here to not post the addy or ship methods.  Maybe DM.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jan 25, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> anyone have the address to send cash payments in?


 if the address hasn't been posted it might have been for a reason, send a message


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 25, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty long-standing rule on here to not post the addy or ship methods.  Maybe DM.


It tends to show up in Google searches or search engines in general as some of the first results when the address is typed in the search bar (when someone posts the addy in this thread)... He probably didn't know.



I scored a pack of Sundance Kid for a little over 50 bucks and got my free pack of Bison Breath this morning! That Bison Breath is supposed to be one hell of a hard hitter from my research! Tried to use the riu and icmag coupon but when it was entered in it removed the free pack deal and went to full price. Hell, why am I worried about coupons though when I am getting a FREE pack of Bison Breath?? Lol...


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 25, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty long-standing rule on here to not post the addy or ship methods.  Maybe DM.


Sorry, I did not know that. Won't happen again.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 25, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Pretty long-standing rule on here to not post the addy or ship methods.  Maybe DM.


@GrowRijt was that your picture i saw on Greenpoint seeds with the lady bug? Deputy i think


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 25, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Sorry, I did not know that. Won't happen again.


All good dude. Just a heads up.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 25, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @GrowRijt was that your picture i saw on Greenpoint seeds with the lady bug? Deputy i think


Yep. That’s me.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 25, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Yep. That’s me.


Fantastic shot man. The lady bug puts it over the top.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 25, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Fantastic shot man. The lady bug puts it over the top.


Shooot, I appreciate that. Thanks. It’s hard to even get an honorable mention POTM with all this inferno level 1000 poo everyone keeps putting up.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 25, 2019)

Here is the OBS #3 at 7 weeks. Stinky as EFF.


----------



## Goats22 (Jan 25, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is the OBS #3 at 7 weeks. Stinky as EFF. View attachment 4271004 View attachment 4271006


what a beast of a plant.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 25, 2019)

Close up of obs3 flower


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie at less than 9 weeks from seed. Small but fast and dense, not a lick of stardawg smells, all fruit smells - blueberry and grape. Solid.
> View attachment 4270434 View attachment 4270435 View attachment 4270436


Sounds like the green pheno are the diamond in the rough.Nicely done THT.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 25, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> what a beast of a plant.


That is exactly the same thought that come to my mind too, no kidding.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

Nothing to see here folks just some JP DUDES going to meet their maker.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nothing to see here folks just some JP DUDES going to meet their maker.View attachment 4271074 View attachment 4271075 View attachment 4271076


Are you collecting some pollen before euthanizing the boys?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Nothing to see here folks just some JP DUDES going to meet their maker.View attachment 4271074 View attachment 4271075 View attachment 4271076


Studly Pie


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 25, 2019)

that OBS3 is sexy.. makes me hard like oak tree..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 25, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Are you collecting some pollen before euthanizing the boys?


Really wasn't considering it.I kinda want to,I still have 3 JP beans left to pop.Might just snag some pollen from both to make some F2s if I get a female.I'll dial up Kevorkian afterwards.


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 26, 2019)

first Eagle Scout confirmed fem. nirvana auraura indica keeper left. First fem city slicker right, very leggy vs AI. city slicker aloneView attachment 4271125


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Nice healthy girls @Erysichthon. That Aurora Indica is some fine smoke with yield to boot. One of a few of Nirvana's offerings I'm fond of.


----------



## genuity (Jan 26, 2019)

Bison breath
 
9 out of 11 is good to go & I think I got 1 or 2 left in the pack..


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Two Cackleberries day 24 of flower

Very loud plants already , very loud pinesol cherry diesel scent both identical smells right now

I have a third that I just flipped last week also, looks to be more indica influenced than these two


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Maverick day 36 flower


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Hibernate in the back of tent , didn’t come out for photos today but here she is under the cobs 

   


Magoo


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 26, 2019)

Thats is a quick strain as its already flushing out > WOW
Maverick day 36 flower


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate in the back of tent , didn’t come out for photos today but here she is under the cobs
> 
> View attachment 4271390 View attachment 4271391 View attachment 4271392
> 
> ...


That is what my Hibernatelooked like until my last which was Sativa in nature. Very nice job there!


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 26, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thats is a quick strain as its already flushing out > WOW
> Maverick day 36 flower


Starting to shed all those extra leaf I should of trimmed back, she could be fed a little more, she goes 70 days at least everytime


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> That is what my Hibernatelooked like until my last which was Sativa in nature. Very nice job there!


Yeah thank you, that is the keeper after running two packs of hibernate


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 26, 2019)

cake and chem


Texas butter clones in the back, these just started the stretch.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Are you collecting some pollen before euthanizing the boys?


I think I'll grab some from the larger male.After blowing up the pic,I think I see early Amber trichs on the leaves.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jan 26, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I think I'll grab some from the larger male.After blowing up the pic,I think I see early Amber trichs on the leaves.


That's what i would do.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 26, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That's what i would do.


Had to sequester them. They'll still bust under my 6/6/6/6. veg schedule won't they?
Asking because,some of the sacs that should be ripening up don't show much progress after putting them in the veg tent.Noob to males question. Do dudes reveg? Or do they continue to flower once they have popped balls?


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Had to sequester them. They'll still bust under my 6/6/6/6. veg schedule won't they?
> Asking because,some of the sacs that should be ripening up don't show much progress after putting them in the veg tent.Noob to males question. Do dudes reveg? Or do they continue to flower once they have popped balls?


The few I have done have,got one now that is back in full veg mode.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

genuity said:


> The few I have done have,got one now that is back in full veg mode.


Thanks,I took him out of veg after thinking it over aftern posting that. He'll get his own little spot with an led lightbulb 12/12. Just enuff oomph to keep him flowering and producing pollen.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thanks,I took him out of veg after thinking it over aftern posting that. He'll get his own little spot with an led lightbulb 12/12. Just enuff oomph to keep him flowering and producing pollen.


I have found the smallest amounts of light sufficient to keep males busting. I've used a single 32w cfl before. Ive also used a south facing window with success lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

Grabbed a few of the most swollen pods from him last night.Don't really have anything I want to hit with it atm.I do have an Amnesia Lemon that'll be ready to be his huckleberry in a week or sh yea, there's a GG#4 bagseed I can use this on right now.I'll grab a nice lil pouch worth and reveg him.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 27, 2019)

Chop chop, copper chem, 66 days,


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 27, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Chop chop, copper chem, 66 days,
> 
> View attachment 4272018 View attachment 4272019 View attachment 4272020


That is gorgeous! What sort of smells are you getting?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 27, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Chop chop, copper chem, 66 days,
> 
> View attachment 4272018 View attachment 4272019 View attachment 4272020


SupHerb!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2019)

Been sitting around reminiscing about my two *Jelly Pie *keepers I found when I ran a pack. I will have to dig up the full plant pics and the #4 pics, but this was my keeper #5... She carried some beautiful colors, sweet grape jelly baked pie smell with hints of slight skunk... She would RIP your head off and make your body melt...

Boy do I miss her... 







Her coloration was wicked!! This is not modified or photo shopped in any sort of way. All I did was took the pic with flash, on my old S7. Damn... I should have never lost her.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Been sitting around reminiscing about my two *Jelly Pie *keepers I found when I ran a pack. I will have to dig up the full plant pics and the #4 pics, but this was my keeper #5... She carried some beautiful colors, sweet grape jelly baked pie smell with hints of slight skunk... She would RIP your head off and make your body melt...
> 
> Boy do I miss her...
> 
> ...


...eh you lost her!?Personal Foul!!!
She was a beauty.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> ...eh you lost her!?Personal Foul!!!
> She was a beauty.


Nope... Unfortunately I lost her and around 8 elite cuts. My entire stock of Ky roadkill beans and cuts... everything.

Got raided.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Nope... Unfortunately I lost her and around 8 elite cuts. My entire stock of Ky roadkill beans and cuts... everything.
> 
> Got raided.


Won't like the *p*ost because I don't condone the ending. Glad you are safe & free brotha.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Nope... Unfortunately I lost her and around 8 elite cuts. My entire stock of Ky roadkill beans and cuts... everything.
> 
> Got raided.


Man thats super shitty. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Won't like the *p*ost because I don't condone the ending. Glad you are safe & free brotha.





TheSpaceFarm said:


> Man thats super shitty. Sorry to hear that.


Thanks CoB and yeah I agree TSF...

I am slowly building things back up and putting everything back together. Have things pretty well elaborated now and on the hunt for some more keepers.

It's a damn shame how a man could ever face such harsh legal troubles, over growing a plant... any plant, especially Maryjane... More than half the US can grow legally and I happen to be in one of the shitty states with the absolute worse people in Congress and it feels like were never gonna move forward at all. It's possible we will pass medical this year, I wont lie... things are looking pretty good as of now. We will just have to see..

They can't stop a man from living his passion and dreams, it's in my blood, a unique and one of a kind, kind of love... I will NEVER stop growing.


----------



## R Burns (Jan 28, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> View attachment 4271122first Eagle Scout confirmed fem.View attachment 4271123 nirvana auraura indica keeper left. First fem city slicker right, very leggy vs AI.View attachment 4271124 city slicker aloneView attachment 4271125


How old is this City Slicker? Just trying to get an idea of how leggy! Tia!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Chop chop, copper chem, 66 days,
> 
> View attachment 4272018 View attachment 4272019 View attachment 4272020


Beautiful and Fat . That girl is carrying some weight. I have a couple of packs of that strain looking forward to running them in the future.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks CoB and yeah I agree TSF...
> 
> I am slowly building things back up and putting everything back together. Have things pretty well elaborated now and on the hunt for some more keepers.
> 
> ...


Same offer as cob-nut i have some greenpoint i could hook you up just PM me


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 28, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Same offer as cob-nut i have some greenpoint i could hook you up just PM me


Same here brother pm me I have some packs I probably won't get to. You are more than welcome to have.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

A couple GPS clones.Doc Holiday and Lupine Lime(?)


----------



## mistermagoo (Jan 28, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Thanks CoB and yeah I agree TSF...
> 
> I am slowly building things back up and putting everything back together. Have things pretty well elaborated now and on the hunt for some more keepers.
> 
> ...


I also can spare some beans to help you build back up, that shit sucks

Message me


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 28, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Which strain did you have 10/12 males with and which one did you get 3/10 herm females with? Just curious.
> 
> I always had bad luck getting females out of cookies n chem tbh. Seems like every pack I ran I would germ 5 or 6 beans and either they all are males or I would only get 1 or 2 fems.


Popped 4eagle scout , 4 sundance kid and 4 pioneer got 10 males . Learned my lesson now the rest of my Gps is growing. I bought 2 pack of each of the above strains plus 1 cali cannon.
The 1 female Cali i grew out produced a weak fluffy no smell shit Bushwhen cured smelled of nothing so the rest will prolly collect dust who knows maybe someday.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Popped 4eagle scout , 4 sundance kid and 4 pioneer got 10 males . Learned my lesson now the rest of my Gps is growing. I bought 2 pack of each of the above strains plus 1 cali cannon.
> The 1 female Cali i grew out produced a weak fluffy no smell shit Bushwhen cured smelled of nothing so the rest will prolly collect dust who knows maybe someday.


Can I ask, when you open a pack and select that "certain" seed or seeds. How do you choose? Reason i am asking is, you aren't dropping a pack at a time, which most of us can't. What do you look for when you choose? The biggest seed? The smallest? Or just "random"?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

Cake and Chem


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 28, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> I was looking at Kosher Kush X Stardawg. KK is one of my favorites.


Geez, sorry to post and run the other day. Didn't mean to leave anyone hangin.

I've never grown out KK, just a few crosses, but I did pick up some Kosher at a dispo last yr that was great for inducing sleep. I actually hadn't thought of that one til you mentioned it. Might have take another look at KK. (gonna pm ya when I finish trimming this last pile)



jonesaa said:


> Love that Bandit Breath!!! Looks stunning!


Thank you. I've nearly let that one go a couple of times but I keep going back to it.



rollinfunk said:


> How's that TNT smell/smoke? I haven't heard much about those. You're really good with the ladies, lady


Aww thank you. I just give em a place to get their groove on. The genetics do the rest. 
TNT *sigh*….TNT is a cross that should've cemented its place in the WW series IMHO. The Death Star and Stardawg pair well together and I'd love to see this one come back around. {SoC has a similar cross of Deathstar x Stardawg IX = Devil Dawg}

The terps are strong fuel and gas with burnt rubber, body odor, and dark roasted coffee. Doesn't sound too pleasant when I type it out but "dank" just isn't a suitable descriptor.

Its not "IG pageant pretty" either but the proof is in the pipe as they say and the potency is on point.
TNT is aptly named because its like a rocket ship straight to the brain.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cake and Chem View attachment 4272370


that looks dam good,i would love some beans of that.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 28, 2019)

greenpoint seeds are they honest to deal with if you order from them?


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jan 28, 2019)

Never had an issue that wasn't resolved quickly and professionally by gu. Just don't use your credit card when buying from GPS and you should be golden.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> greenpoint seeds are they honest to deal with if you order from them?


Yes, any issues I've had, they took care of.
GPS has some very nice strains.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 28, 2019)

THANK YOU BOTH.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cake and Chem View attachment 4272370


I’m getting real pumped for my cake and chem, looks great man


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cake and Chem View attachment 4272370


Stunning. Nicely Done!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

What strain should I run next from GPS?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What strain should I run next from GPS?


Doc Holiday if you've got one. 
Cowboy cookies looks awesome too. 
Or bounty hunter. 
Or raindance. 

never mind...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

Doc Holiday pic on previous page. My Cowboys Cookies is a massive producer, buds are hard as a brick and bigger than the Cake and Chem.
Bounty Hunter sounds like a winner. Maybe I will give it a shot.
Gonna do another run of OBS too.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

Cowboy CookiesDoesn't have a lot of frost yet. JP in the back.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 28, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Popped 4eagle scout , 4 sundance kid and 4 pioneer got 10 males . Learned my lesson now the rest of my Gps is growing. I bought 2 pack of each of the above strains plus 1 cali cannon.
> The 1 female Cali i grew out produced a weak fluffy no smell shit Bushwhen cured smelled of nothing so the rest will prolly collect dust who knows maybe someday.


It seems like there is one super fluffy pheno in every pack,


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> It seems like there is one super fluffy pheno in every pack,


Fluffy = good for doobies. 

Seriously. 

It burns better.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

Did anyone else grow out the "Lupine Lime"?


----------



## main cola (Jan 28, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fluffy = good for doobies.
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> It burns better.


I don’t mind it, it still smokes good just an observation out of the packs I’ve worked through those arent keepers for me though lol


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> What strain should I run next from GPS?


Raindance or Ghost OG.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice lookin lady, Main Cola.

I'd like to see a Tomahawk grow (GPS strain). Considering Tomahawk in my tent, with Gogi OG and Prayer Pupil.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Cowboy CookiesView attachment 4272515Doesn't have a lot of frost yet. JP in the back.


Care to show that lovely JP in all its glory?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

JP


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> JP View attachment 4272651


Got Dammit! She's a looker.If she tastes and the effects are half as good as she looks...
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Got Dammit! She's a looker.If she tastes and the effects are half as good as she looks...
> Thanks for the pic.


Here is another JP and the WC clone is on the right. It was hit with Super Lemon Haze pollen.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is another JPView attachment 4272664 and the WC JB cut is on the right. It was hit with Super Lemon Haze pollen.


Yes please,and Thank you.Is this the keeper pheno from how many beans pop'd? How long did/do you take her?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yes please,and Thank you.Is this the keeper pheno from how many beans pop'd? How long did/do you take her?


Out of about a 1/2 a pack. There were a couple different phenos. These were from cuts I took of them. The other JP pheno looks exactly like the Cake and Chem pic I posted earlier today. But this purple pheno had more "grape Jam" flavor than the other.
And I don't count days. I look at trichs and then decide.


----------



## main cola (Jan 28, 2019)

Greenpoint seeds got a new logo? Seen it on Instagram


----------



## smokeybeard (Jan 28, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Did anyone else grow out the "Lupine Lime"?



I saw a repost on IG of it, looks stellar but I have still yet to hear a grow about it.

As soon as I can I am throwing the rest of my blue dream x stardawg in the dirt. Pulled 4 females out of 4 seeds germinated. Going no till and looking for good BD mothers. Ive got 2 packs and from most peoples luck I am hoping to find a keeper there. Will have a journal as well.


----------



## keyown1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Quick pic of my 2 jelly pies that got knocked up by city slickers unfortunately. I'm gonna try to reveg them


----------



## Erysichthon (Jan 28, 2019)

R Burns said:


> How old is this City Slicker? Just trying to get an idea of how leggy! Tia!


about 25 above ground, i didnt keep amazing notes. 3-4 weeks is a good guess. no more than a month for sure. no less than 3 weeks. that AI with it is about 4 week.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 29, 2019)

Gonna have to put "socks" on my buds to keep them warm. lol
The temps are gonna plummet tonight and tomorrow where I live.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jan 29, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Gonna have to put "socks" on my buds to keep them warm. lol
> The temps are gonna plummet tonight and tomorrow where I live.


Same here buddy... temps are plummeting insanely here. Ain't got no buds yet to put socks on but for sure gonna have to turn up the heat!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 29, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Same here buddy... temps are plummeting insanely here. Ain't got no buds yet to put socks on but for sure gonna have to turn up the heat!


I'm not sure how bad this is gonna be. Electric will be the 1st thing to go. Massive overload on the lines. Wind will be the "key" factor here. Wind is 11mph here at the moment.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> Greenpoint seeds got a new logo? Seen it on Instagram View attachment 4272686


Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website. 

*PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website.
> 
> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


Ppal like rusty?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 29, 2019)

Tbh payofix is the reason I stopped buying GPS


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website.
> 
> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


Great news, Gu!


----------



## Mighty NW (Jan 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website.
> 
> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


Nice! Speaking of which, sent you guys two emails about me losing the secret address. I have 95% of it from my past orders tracking #'s I just need the PO box #..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


And the people rejoice!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks @Gu~ I got my pack of MacDawg seeds, now just have to decide between MacDawg or Cake and Chem for the next run.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website.
> 
> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


Awesome, no more Koreans using my hard earned money to buy clothes.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Awesome, no more Koreans using my hard earned money to buy clothes.


Ha ha I had someone trying to park in downtown Chicago for $150...not sure where the fuck they were parked/how long.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha I had someone trying to park in downtown Chicago for $150...not sure where the fuck they were parked/how long.


That's not that hard to do. Im from chicago I've heard of some people getting charged 100's for parking downtown. I rarely drove my car lol
Still shitty either way


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha I had someone trying to park in downtown Chicago for $150...not sure where the fuck they were parked/how long.


Man if I was rich i would hire a team of investigators to track down the peeps stealing my card info so I could personally kick their ass. Grinds my gears so damn much lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> That's not that hard to do. Im from chicago I've heard of some people getting charged 100's for parking downtown. I rarely drove my car lol


Thought about it after posting and then remembered when I parked near the lake last time I was there it was 15/hr.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Thought about it after posting and then remembered when I parked near the lake last time I was there it was 15/hr.


Lol yea dude they are serious about them parking fees. I went home to visit family in october and saw it was $35/hr at navy pier. I just stick to uber and the L and walk my chubby ass around lol


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 29, 2019)

Anyone in here have any experience flowering out a re veg after harvesting it once would it be worth it?


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Anyone in here have any experience flowering out a re veg after harvesting it once would it be worth it?


I've done it a couple times. Like anything else in this hobby, its strain dependent. I've done it with success but it never yields as much the 2nd time. At least it didnt for me the very few times I did itAnd some strains just aren't having it. I feel like its better to reveg and then take clones but thats just my opinion.


----------



## main cola (Jan 29, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Anyone in here have any experience flowering out a re veg after harvesting it once would it be worth it?


I did it with my obs. Second harvest from this girl. I’ll be getting more off her this time around


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 29, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I've done it a couple times. Like anything else in this hobby, its strain dependent. I've done it with success but it never yields as much the 2nd time. At least it didnt for me the very few times I did itAnd some strains just aren't having it. I feel like its better to reveg and then take clones but thats just my opinion.


Thanks for the info I’m definitely going to take clones from it


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 29, 2019)

main cola said:


> I did it with my obs. Second harvest from this girl. I’ll be getting more off her this time around


Thanks I think I may up pot it after I take clones and see how it turns out, I’ve always had bad muck re vegging but this gun slinger revegged pretty easily and has good healthy growth so I think I’ll just do it and see what happens


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Thanks for the info I’m definitely going to take clones from it


Yea man you might as well flower it out after taking clones lol it won't hurt anything if you keep a mom from the cuts and you never know. Look at @main cola his obs is gonna yield better round 2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Man if I was rich i would hire a team of investigators to track down the peeps stealing my card info so I could personally kick their ass. Grinds my gears so damn much lol


That shit made me think of good old Bob and Jay


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit made me think of good old Bob and Jay


Fuckin lol-thanks man iam still laughing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 29, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Fuckin lol-thanks man iam still laughing


Gotta love how Jay drop kicks that first kid. Priceless


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That shit made me think of good old Bob and Jay


haha perfect!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2019)

This OBS didn't herm and has a nice orange/burnt rubber smell. 
 
Just started week 7.


----------



## THT (Jan 29, 2019)

Jelly pie today


----------



## bighitter420 (Jan 30, 2019)

Ok, here are just a couple of pics of some Greenpoint. Apologies in advance for the terrible photos just wanted to contribute.


Dream Catcher: day 60
  


And now an older GP strain, this is Super Sour Fire OG x Polar Bear OG. Day 46


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 30, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie today
> View attachment 4273328


I just finished trimming my Jelly pie yesterday.Seriously messed up some trim shears. Stickiest gooiest bud i have ever trimmed. I have to take it back out of the jars today wants to all stick together in a clump.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2019)

Just put 7 California Cannon in the Viva towel! Greenpoint makes a reappearance in the garden!


----------



## Grower899 (Jan 30, 2019)

Cookies n chem. Shit is real. Smells like chem funk with a cookie backend. Lovely high.

 

 

Other pheno I havent chopped yet. A little more frosty than the one above.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Jan 30, 2019)

another barn burner pheno early finisher like 60 days


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 30, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> Ok, here are just a couple of pics of some Greenpoint. Apologies in advance for the terrible photos just wanted to contribute.
> 
> 
> Dream Catcher: day 60
> ...


I have one at day 45. 6 strains. One of my favorites. Nice.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 30, 2019)

Finally, ready to flip these texas butter (long story short flowering had to be delayed). Gonna squish them down with the trellis and make some room for the stretch (already been topped a bunch). 7 females total, split into two 5x5 tents. Tomorrow will be day one of flower! Have cuts of each in the cloner.

   
(front right plant not part of the TB run).


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 31, 2019)

Well friends here goes nothin...creating myself more work...76 beans in the pool.
6 each 
Tombstone 
Skywarden
Cowboy Cookies 
Iron Horse 
Chinook Haze
Rain dance
Orange Blossom Special 
Peacemaker 
Pioneer Kush 
Sundae Stallion
Pebble Pusher....
And 10 Macdawg thanks Gu...I for some superstitious reason want to keep one mac in the pack back....
Wish me luck. Update when they sprout out.


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 31, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Well friends here goes nothin...creating myself more work...76 beans in the pool.
> 6 each
> Tombstone
> Skywarden
> ...


damn! yeah this seems like it's gonna be a lot of work! (but also a lot of fun!)


----------



## ShLUbY (Jan 31, 2019)

bighitter420 said:


> Ok, here are just a couple of pics of some Greenpoint. Apologies in advance for the terrible photos just wanted to contribute.
> 
> 
> Dream Catcher: day 60
> ...


nice tweed guitar case


----------



## tehdansauce (Jan 31, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Two Cackleberries day 24 of flower
> 
> Very loud plants already , very loud pinesol cherry diesel scent both identical smells right now
> 
> ...


Couple cackleberries going here not too much older, day 37 Two different smells as of now. One more fruity and the other more earthy skunk. Looking to be a decent yield for both so far. Getting a lot of purple coming from one already.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 31, 2019)

Nice buds, Grower 899...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Good catch. Official release will be tandem with the new website.
> 
> *PAYOFIX* is GONE! Finally, no more cc issues. Been a longtime coming. New card processor up soon.


Congratulations, sounds like good news all around.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> This OBS didn't herm and has a nice orange/burnt rubber smell.
> View attachment 4273287
> Just started week 7.


Looks great. I have a buddy who I gave a cut of my OBS to and it hermed on him hard, but he does crazy shit like heating his water to 87 degrees F for some reason, and I feel neglects his mother plants in the cloner pretty hard...and yet he grows really killer smoke. I haven’t seen a nanner or a bean from it, personally.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Looks great. I have a buddy who I gave a cut of my OBS to and it hermed on him hard, but he does crazy shit like heating his water to 87 degrees F for some reason, and I feel neglects his mother plants in the cloner pretty hard...and yet he grows really killer smoke. I haven’t seen a nanner or a bean from it, personally.


I’m pretty sure my 2 OBS hermed because of root issues from overwatering. 
A little southernAg fungicide + less moisture fixed them no problem-o.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Well friends here goes nothin...creating myself more work...76 beans in the pool.
> 6 each
> Tombstone
> Skywarden
> ...


Wow that’s going to be a pile of work. Should be some interesting photos coming up. Good luck on the germ.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Well friends here goes nothin...creating myself more work...76 beans in the pool.
> 6 each
> Tombstone
> Skywarden
> ...


Really interested how the iron horse will come out. I havent heard much about it but kosher should make for nice offspring.

Cheers and good luck.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Really interested how the iron horse will come out. I havent heard much about it but kosher should make for nice offspring.
> 
> Cheers and good luck.


So...if I happened to have a few hundred Kosher Kush F2s in the fridge, I should probably pop a few, huh? I almost did it this morning, hypothetically.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> So...if I happened to have a few hundred Kosher Kush F2s in the fridge, I should probably pop a few, huh? I almost did it this morning, hypothetically.


Isn’t kosher kush aka Jew gold a clone only?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 31, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Isn’t kosher kush aka Jew gold a clone only?


Yes, but RP produced a line under that name, supposedly from the cut, years ago to good reception, as I understand it. I was recently gifted a grip of F2 chucks from hand selected progenitors, I bet they will crush.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> So...if I happened to have a few hundred Kosher Kush F2s in the fridge, I should probably pop a few, huh? I almost did it this morning, hypothetically.


Oh yeah! Those should be interest for sure.

I've only ran dna's sour kosher but it was wonderful tasting. It harmed on me seed run and 2x as a clone so I tossed clones but none of the bananas the sour kosher put out had any viable pollen. I should have kept it just for personal smoke but I was spooked by the male parts.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2019)

Purple badlands


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 1, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Purple badlandsView attachment 4274528


Looks great buddy! That is one right there that I wish I had of gotten to grow out before I lost all my seeds... Always wanted to see what she was made of, you did a great job with her!

Hows the nose on her?


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 1, 2019)

PeaceMaker & PebblePusher enroute! First time buying seeds. 
Thanks for making it easy GU or GPS. 
Haven't heard much about either of these yet but from what I'm seeing you cant go wrong. My buddy grew some WiFi recently that was pretty dank so that combo caught my eye. 
Nice pics growers!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 1, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> So...if I happened to have a few hundred Kosher Kush F2s in the fridge, I should probably pop a few, huh? I almost did it this morning, hypothetically.


Yes you should I still miss my kosher leaning holy grail Kush. Was fire golf ball og to the max. Only downside why I let her go was a bitch to trim with all the greasy sugar leaves woven into the buds . But man she was Little Rock’s of Kush heaven


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

Gunslinger - 1212 from seed
 

With flash
 

4/5 Cake n Chem above soil and put some Cookies n Cream in to soak for the next run.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Gunslinger - 1212 from seed
> View attachment 4274064
> 
> With flash
> ...


You're killing this 12/12 shit wow!

Gorge' frosty buds!


----------



## numberfour (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> You're killing this 12/12 shit wow!
> 
> Gorge' frosty buds!


Thanks @Mr.Head


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 1, 2019)

Cake and chem day 12

 
Texas butter clones and a lvtk.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 1, 2019)

GMO x StardawgFrost just beginning to come on. If you want a "production" plant, this is one you should look at.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a question, does anyone cut flower and put it directly in the frig(roughly 3 days) before putting on the "curing" rack? Seems to hold the flavors better in my experience.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a question, does anyone cut flower and put it directly in the frig(roughly 3 days) before putting on the "curing" rack? Seems to hold the flavors better in my experience.


I have but not because I wanted to. Used to wet trim only & would have to put a plant in the fridge if I couldn't finish it that day to keep her in firm trimming condition. I dont think it will benefit the cure or smell IMO. Will keep it fresh longer if before drying though.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

I feel in my experience keeping cold will help to mitigate against volatile terps burning off at warmer temps.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a question, does anyone cut flower and put it directly in the frig(roughly 3 days) before putting on the "curing" rack? Seems to hold the flavors better in my experience.


The bud or the fridge?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The bud or the fridge?


Both! lol I started doing this when I was making Ice water hash.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Gunslinger - 1212 from seed
> View attachment 4274064
> 
> With flash
> ...


I may have to run the cake.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I may have to run the cake.


That was gunslinger pictured.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> GMO x StardawgView attachment 4274657Frost just beginning to come on. If you want a "production" plant, this is one you should look at.


dang gmo blossoms anything it touches. Any and everything. Seems like


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 1, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks great buddy! That is one right there that I wish I had of gotten to grow out before I lost all my seeds... Always wanted to see what she was made of, you did a great job with her!
> 
> Hows the nose on her?


Thanks! It's very chemmy and fruity, super strong odour.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 1, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The bud or the fridge?


Yup, I used to get chewed out for stinking up the fridge. All the food holds the reek like a mudda.


----------



## santacruztodd (Feb 1, 2019)

Pantry is packed with goodies-gonna be a good winter!

Nice results last summer outdoor w/ Bodega Bubblegum, Jelly Pie, Tomahawk. All taste great and very potent. Thank you Greenpoint Seeds!!!! What is the best strain going now?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Why do people thank the breeder for seeds they bought from them? 

Be like me saying, "thanks walmart for the Sams choice can of corn I recently purchased."

I get saying like, "these strains kick ass good job..." or what not. 

Just an asshole observation I guess but I find it funny honestly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why do people thank the breeder for seeds they bought from them?
> 
> Be like me saying, "thanks walmart for the Sams choice can of corn I recently purchased."
> 
> ...


In the pet peeve dept, as well: dining out, I routinely 'thank' the server every time she/he delivers something to the table....water, food, check...even though they get paid by low hourly and my 'tip for service'. Almost w/o exception, their reply will be "No problem."

Reassuring to me, as I'd hate that dropping money in the establishment and to the server would be, you know, a problem.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> In the pet peeve dept, as well: dining out, I routinely 'thank' the server every time she/he delivers something to the table....water, food, check...even though they get paid by low hourly and my 'tip for service'. Almost w/o exception, their reply will be "No problem."
> 
> Reassuring to me, as I'd hate that dropping money in the establishment and to the server would be, you know, a problem.


Somewhere we went from "you are welcome" to "no problem". No problem implies they did us a favor. "No problem" should be for when somebody has a special request.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2019)

Just put 6/7 California Cannon in dirt in Solos, waiting on #7 to crack. Big seeds like Cannon balls. Strain is Boom! Boom! Out Go the Lights!


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

What's with people sayin excuse me when they fart? like you already farted bud.

Like geez bud thanks ya hoser.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why do people thank the breeder for seeds they bought from them?
> 
> Be like me saying, "thanks walmart for the Sams choice can of corn I recently purchased."
> 
> ...





Amos Otis said:


> In the pet peeve dept, as well: dining out, I routinely 'thank' the server every time she/he delivers something to the table....water, food, check...even though they get paid by low hourly and my 'tip for service'. Almost w/o exception, their reply will be "No problem."
> 
> Reassuring to me, as I'd hate that dropping money in the establishment and to the server would be, you know, a problem.





Chris Christie's Belt said:


> Somewhere we went from "you are welcome" to "no problem". No problem implies they did us a favor. "No problem" should be for when somebody has a special request.


I'm left wondering if these are revelations you've had while feeding bread to the ducks at your local park? ya grumpy ol'buggers



sorry boys felt it was my patriotic duty to defend manners.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 1, 2019)

Lots of personal attacks at this site. Juvenilles attack ppl they don't even know. I see breeders, ppl's choices on lighting attacked daily.
Grow the fuck up, people.

People taking advantage of the lack of active moderators.


----------



## santacruztodd (Feb 1, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> Somewhere we went from "you are welcome" to "no problem". No problem implies they did us a favor. "No problem" should be for when somebody has a special request.


"No problem is the Millennial equivalence for, "I don't really need this job enough to be polite".


----------



## main cola (Feb 1, 2019)

Copper Chem up front Orange Blossom Special


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Lots of personal attacks at this site. Juvenilles attack ppl they don't even know. I see breeders, ppl's choices on lighting attacked daily.
> Grow the fuck up, people.
> 
> People taking advantage of the lack of active moderators.


Wtf are you on about?

If what I said is taken as an "attack" on people then consider me an asshole. 


Saying thank you to Gu or any other breeder for you buying seeds is bonkers to me. Now for the folks that Gu gave pack to recently I can totally understand people saying thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> What's with people sayin excuse me when they fart? like you already farted bud.
> 
> Like geez bud thanks ya hoser.
> 
> ...


Is your first name "Shit"?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is your first name "Shit"?


Why you think we might be related?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Oh and this asshole has given away well over 100 beans for free to folks here on the forum and never once have I asked for anything in return.

I just like being a dick head that way. Geez. It is called discourse people and it is just conversations between adults, it shouldn't be misconstrued as anything else, imo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Why you think we might be related?


I never said we were related. 

(Punctuation is your friend. )


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never said we were related.
> 
> (Punctuation is your friend. )


I bet you and the other 3 people that care about punctuation on the internet drink the best wines and attend the finest parties.

I was just razzin, I hope you're not getting bent out of shape lol. IDK wtf this argument is about, I just like to give Amos shit for being old and grumpy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I bet you and the other 3 people that care about punctuation on the internet drink the best wines and attend the finest parties.


So old people are the dumb ones? 
I like you.

Tell me more about your favorite stereotypes...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> What's with people sayin excuse me when they fart? like you already farted bud.
> 
> Like geez bud thanks ya hoser.
> 
> ...


Bread is like the worst thing you could feed a duck. It has no nutritional value to them and fills them up for a really long time. Quit killing ducks.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So old people are the dumb ones?
> I like you.
> 
> Tell me more about your favorite stereotypes...


Grumpy***

And apparently old folks need glasses cause they can't read to very good. 

I never said anyone was dumb.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Bread is like the worst thing you could feed a duck. It has no nutritional value to them and fills them up for a really long time. Quit killing ducks.


Yeah Amos!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Grumpy***
> 
> And apparently old folks need glasses cause they can't read to very good.
> 
> I never said anyone was dumb.


Have it your way -- old and "Grumpy***". (What do the three asterisks mean?)

Also, you never answered the original question Mr. Head...


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 1, 2019)

I can always count on the gps shit show for a laugh


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I just like to give Amos shit for being *the coolest cat on RIU by a landslide*.


No problem.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have it your way -- old and "Grumpy***". (What do the three asterisks mean?)
> 
> Also, you never answered the original question Mr. Head...


You can call me whatever you want gramps. 

I'm respectful of my elders.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No problem.


ded


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No problem.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No problem.


I love this guy, see's the positive side of everything.

Until some damn millennial says thanks.

I hear local school children read to the elderly. Maybe you guys can get some help.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I love this guy, see's the positive side of everything.
> 
> Until some damn millennial says thanks.


It's fairly clear you didn't grok the post, Head. Maybe read it again.....s l o w e r.

Or not. We don't have all night to wait.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> You can call me whatever you want gramps.
> 
> I'm respectful of my elders.


Henceforth, you will be known as "Little Shit".  

See what I did there? Now "Little" is your first name and "Shit" is your middle name. 

I don't normally explain stuff like that but you aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I don't normally explain stuff like that but you aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer...


Maybe cut Head some slack? What he lacks in punctuation skills and reading comprehension is nearly made up for by effort and determination. Can't blame a guy for trying to better himself.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why do people thank the breeder for seeds they bought from them?
> 
> Be like me saying, "thanks walmart for the Sams choice can of corn I recently purchased."
> 
> ...


I told GU thanks because he sent me the pack of free MacDawg...


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Henceforth, you will be known as "Little Shit".
> 
> See what I did there? Now "Little" is your first name and "Shit" is your middle name.
> 
> I don't normally explain stuff like that but you aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer...


You got some sort of skat fetish my dude? I mean I ain't judgin if you wanna be the skat man, live free die with dysentery is what I always say. But I'm not into it, you do you booboo.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> You got some sort of skat fetish my dude? I mean I ain't judgin if you wanna be the skat man, live free die with dysentery is what I always say. But I'm not into it, you do you booboo.


A little late to the party, eh?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A little late to the party, eh?


There was a party?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> There was a party?


wow

Did your daddy marry his sister?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 1, 2019)

I haven’t been here in a couple hundred pages , but I see it’s still a party


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> wow
> 
> Did your daddy marry his sister?


Do I know you? 

Because this is getting very boring. 

You got pretty worked up over something not directed at you eh? Little insult machine over there.

Notice all I've said is you're old and grumpy and you've done absolutely nothing but prove my point over and over again.

It's cool dude.... lol.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 1, 2019)

​


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 1, 2019)

The dumpster fire was burning pretty low for a while, until dude threw a couch in it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I told GU thanks because he sent me the pack of free MacDawg...


Werd. I did mention in a follow up comment that I totally understand the people that Gu gave free beans thanks, that is just showing some courtesy. 

To be fair, I know a lot of people are just excited so they say thanks, like Mr.Head said, I'm just being a cranky old dude. 

Cheers


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Wtf are you on about?
> 
> If what I said is taken as an "attack" on people then consider me an asshole.
> 
> ...


Not you, dont remember mentioning a name. Lots of ppl. If you are one of em feel guilty, I dont care. I don't thank breeders , kiss ass or tear ppl down online. Piss me off in person and you will know u did.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 1, 2019)

This is not the thread I used to know.

Gu~ must be quite successfull  With success comes this shit I've noticed.

To that I say Congratz dude! Keep up the good work and Thanks!


----------



## SoHappy101 (Feb 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> This is not the thread I used to know.
> 
> Gu~ must be quite successfull  With success comes this shit I've noticed.
> 
> To that I say Congratz dude! Keep up the good work and Thanks!



lol.
Yeah, this is one of those threads you have to ease in to.
Lots of people’s lunches have been eaten here.

With that said, a little humility goes a long way. They will eventually embrace you....maybe.


----------



## smokeybeard (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> In the pet peeve dept, as well: dining out, I routinely 'thank' the server every time she/he delivers something to the table....water, food, check...even though they get paid by low hourly and my 'tip for service'. Almost w/o exception, their reply will be "No problem."
> 
> Reassuring to me, as I'd hate that dropping money in the establishment and to the server would be, you know, a problem.


Not taking any jabs here, but I work in food service (10 years) and I kinda disagree with this statement. I consider "no problem" a better gesture than "you're welcome". I feel like "you're welcome" means that the person went beyond what they would normally do, where "no problem" is nothing crazy for them. I work in a pretty busy place and I don't work with a super young crew (our front of house is on average around 30-34 with about the same amount of time in the industry) and I have personally talked to our regulars and they appreciate the "no problem" attitude. Most of the time we do things that aren't our norm and again, it really is no problem at all for us to do that. I feel as "you're welcome" means we did you a favor and we recognize it. Again, no jabs just somebody from the other side.


----------



## Noinch (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> In the pet peeve dept, as well: dining out, I routinely 'thank' the server every time she/he delivers something to the table....water, food, check...even though they get paid by low hourly and my 'tip for service'. Almost w/o exception, their reply will be "No problem."
> 
> Reassuring to me, as I'd hate that dropping money in the establishment and to the server would be, you know, a problem.





Chris Christie's Belt said:


> Somewhere we went from "you are welcome" to "no problem". No problem implies they did us a favor. "No problem" should be for when somebody has a special request.





santacruztodd said:


> "No problem is the Millennial equivalence for, "I don't really need this job enough to be polite".



You guys would hate Australia. Even when I've been working for multi million dollar business firms having meetings with mayors etc "no problem" or "no worries mate/man" would pretty much be exclusively said over you're welcome. Hell I've been in multi million dollar contract negotiations with mayors and every second word would be fuck or cunt. Over here attitude is far more important than the words you use. Makes everything a lot easier, just gotta be a good cunt and you're right, no reason to try to speak a certain way to win somebody over


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 2, 2019)

Congrats to @Stoned Drifter
He's won the 2018 GPS Photo Contest with a BEAUTIFUL pic of Cookies N Chem.

Cookies N Chem - @Stoned Drifter


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2019)

Cooks, wait staff, bartenders, hosts/hostesses, floor managers, dishwashers, prep cooks, expeditors and cleaners. LIVE WELL AND PROSPER!
NO PROBLEM!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

SoHappy101 said:


> lol.
> ...a little humility goes a long way.


This is a magic spell that will grant the user superpowers.
Always assume a new person to whom you are introduced, by whatever means, is smarter than you and cares more than you. Compassion gives you superpowers. Seriously.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 2, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Congrats to @Stoned Drifter
> He's won the 2018 GPS Photo Contest with a BEAUTIFUL pic of Cookies N Chem.
> 
> Cookies N Chem - @Stoned Drifter


Well deserved Win! Beautiful shot. Congratulation @ stoned drifter


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 2, 2019)

Just noticed, due to busted links, that the green point site has now changed all the address from Cannabis seeds to hemp seeds and all wordings have been changed to hemp as well. Its all hemp seeds now, well except for the repeated guarantee's that you will love the pot you grow from the same seeds, even in a scrolling banner. Rather amusing.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

smokeybeard said:


> Not taking any jabs here, but I work in food service (10 years) and I kinda disagree with this statement.


No problem. 



smokeybeard said:


> "no problem" is nothing crazy for them. Most of the time we do things that aren't our norm and again, it really is no problem at all for us to do that. .


Is it because it's your job that you're paid for? Is it also because you have an expectation of getting compensated with $$ by those you 'serve' for, you know, doing your job?


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Just noticed, due to busted links, that the green point site has now changed all the address from Cannabis seeds to hemp seeds and all wordings have been changed to hemp as well. Its all hemp seeds now, well except for the repeated guarantee's that you will love the pot you grow from the same seeds, even in a scrolling banner. Rather amusing.


Hmmm. I wonder if it’s a Wordpress hack. I saw that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Just noticed, due to busted links, that the green point site has now changed all the address from Cannabis seeds to hemp seeds and all wordings have been changed to hemp as well. Its all hemp seeds now, well except for the repeated guarantee's that you will love the pot you grow from the same seeds, even in a scrolling banner. Rather amusing.


WTF!? Professionally speaking, that’s amateur shit. HTTP 302 redirects are essential! That’s just weak, honestly.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if it’s a Wordpress hack. I saw that.


Naw, they failed to make re-writes for their old URLs, It’s possible they are working on it and just did stuff in the wrong order.
http 301 and http 302, gps kids, wtf? Try harder.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Just noticed, due to busted links, that the green point site has now changed all the address from Cannabis seeds to hemp seeds and all wordings have been changed to hemp as well. Its all hemp seeds now, well except for the repeated guarantee's that you will love the pot you grow from the same seeds, even in a scrolling banner. Rather amusing.


"hemp"
lol


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Naw, they failed to make re-writes for their old URLs, It’s possible they are working on it and just did stuff in the wrong order.
> http 301 and http 302, gps kids, wtf? Try harder.





Chunky Stool said:


> "hemp"
> lol


There have been tools for managing broken links since the fucking nineties, what happened to technical rigor and fundamental computer science basics?
Honestly a bit shocked.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Congrats to @Stoned Drifter
> He's won the 2018 GPS Photo Contest with a BEAUTIFUL pic of Cookies N Chem.
> 
> Cookies N Chem - @Stoned Drifter


Flipping frosty dude. Nice work @Stoned Drifter.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2019)

There are lots of little things wrong with the GPS site. 
I forget which strain I was looking at, but the wording was messed up in several places. 

And of course there's outdated gold nugget stuff... 
*"Registration alone gets a whopping 500 gold nuggets which you can use towards future purchases on top of additional discount offers." *


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Naw, they failed to make re-writes for their old URLs, It’s possible they are working on it and just did stuff in the wrong order.
> http 301 and http 302, gps kids, wtf? Try harder.


Ahhh, well. I get the hemp text by direct Nav in the address bar. If this was an old link I should get the proper site by direct Nav no?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Ahhh, well. I get the hemp text by direct Nav in the address bar. If this was an old link I should get the proper site by direct Nav no?


Yes, but if you had a specific strain’s page bookmarked it will break. Other pages might be broken too. A site owner or system operator does not have control over what endpoints a user bookmarks, therefore they should account for all of those possibilities when making changes. That’s just basic professionalism on the web. Broken links (I have broken them by the thousands) are inexcusable in my world, I hope they fix them.

https://www.hanselman.com/blog/PermanentRedirectsWithHTTP301.aspx


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 2, 2019)

All the hemp stuff will be back to other wording soon enough. Just had to make some quick changes to make a few upgrades. Whole bunch of changes on the backend being made. Always in flux I suppose. Sit tight.

Bodega Bubblegum
Doc Holiday
Jelly pie

Will be restocked next week.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Yes, but if you had a specific strain’s page bookmarked it will break. Other pages might be broken too. A site owner or system operator does not have control over what endpoints a user bookmarks, therefore they should account for all of those possibilities when making changes. That’s just basic professionalism on the web. Broken links (I have broken them by the thousands) are inexcusable in my world, I hope they fix them.
> 
> https://www.hanselman.com/blog/PermanentRedirectsWithHTTP301.aspx


Doesn't anyone write unit tests anymore?


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 2, 2019)

smokeybeard said:


> Not taking any jabs here, but I work in food service (10 years)


If you said "you're welcome" instead of "no problem" you would have a better job by now.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I just finished trimming my Jelly pie yesterday.Seriously messed up some trim shears. Stickiest gooiest bud i have ever trimmed. I have to take it back out of the jars today wants to all stick together in a clump.


ahhh yeah, love that.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> All the hemp stuff will be back to other wording soon enough. Just had to make some quick changes to make a few upgrades. Whole bunch of changes on the backend being made. Always in flux I suppose. Sit tight.
> 
> Bodega Bubblegum
> Doc Holiday
> ...


Good to hear. It is a constant struggle


Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone write unit tests anymore?


No, and yes, depending. Are babies gonna die if we fuck up? No? Then no.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> If you said "you're welcome" instead of "no problem" you would have a better job by now.


Silly.A lot of hard workers KILL IT in the food industry biz and many have chosen it as a career.I'm going to go ahead and assume you've never done it.Or you sucked at waiting tables lulz

Raindance 8 weeks


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Naw, they failed to make re-writes for their old URLs, It’s possible they are working on it and just did stuff in the wrong order.
> http 301 and http 302, gps kids, wtf? Try harder.


This is the same company that removed nuggets because it continually fucked up and gave people extra nuggets. Something as simple as calculating nuggets was too hard. 

I also remember one time when greenpoint’s “tech” guy came on bragging about having one of the foremost Wordpress experts working on the site. Maybe hire a real programmer next time. 


Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone write unit tests anymore?


I work for a pretty large tech company. Every change has to pass numerous unit and integration tests locally, undergo multiple code reviews, and then pass thousands of additional tests before it finally reaches production. It’s a pain in the ass, but this way our production code never breaks in a catastrophic way.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 2, 2019)

Cackleberry 4

 

Cackleberry 3

 

Cackleberry 2

 
 

Hibernate 

 

 

Maverick 

 

Magoo


----------



## dstroy (Feb 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Doesn't anyone write unit tests anymore?


Yes we most certainly would. This should have been done on a test network before the changes get pushed out to the production one, and regression testing should have been performed. IT change management 101.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 2, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> No, and yes, depending. Are babies gonna die if we fuck up? No? Then no.


When I see broken links, it looks like the company is ran by amateurs who don't pay attention to detail. 
What does it say about their products? 
If the person in control of the purse is OK with fucked up shit on the web site, they are probably OK with fucked up shit in their production environment.


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2019)

Where did you get your mango seed don't remember seeing them at GP,here are my Doc Holidays not long after moving all 11 into 1 gal pots


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Silly.A lot of hard workers KILL IT in the food industry biz and many have chosen it as a career.


True statement. A good server w/ people skills in a busy establishment rakes in the dough. My late aunt made a small fortune working the breakfast shift at Waffle House for 20 + years, for example.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> True statement. A good server w/ people skills in a busy establishment rakes in the dough. My late aunt made a small fortune working the breakfast shift at Waffle House for 20 + years, for example.


Breakfast shift kills most before 20 years, wow!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 2, 2019)

Got some sprouts. A few in a few other cups....


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 2, 2019)

Yikes, I just thought the hemp seed/you will love the pot thing was funny, wasn't trying to rustle jimmies!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> If you said "you're welcome" instead of "no problem" you would have a better job by now.


While this gave me a pretty good laugh, its not entirely accurate. Yes, some servers at shit restaurants don't make much. On the other hand, a good server can make great money. My girlfriend makes like 60k a year serving. When we lived in vegas she made almost 75k a year...


----------



## genuity (Feb 2, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Yikes, I just thought the hemp seed/you will love the pot thing was funny, wasn't trying to rustle jimmies!


When it's GPS related, everything's a HOT take....


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

Here are some dried and trimmed shots of my Texas butter 
No flash 
 
Flash
 
What was left of my sunlight for the day


----------



## smokeybeard (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> If you said "you're welcome" instead of "no problem" you would have a better job by now.



I enjoy my job and I make a very nice living doing it. Ever think of that?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2019)

smokeybeard said:


> I enjoy my job and I make a very nice living doing it. Ever think of that?


I mean if your life’s goal is to bring me my steak and you’re happy with that more power to ya. 
To each their own.


----------



## smokeybeard (Feb 2, 2019)

I


evergreengardener said:


> I mean if your life’s goal is to bring me my steak and you’re happy with that more power to ya.
> To each their own.


I run a kitchen. I wouldn’t do front of house side. Even with me working back of house I do very well. My goal is for you to enjoy your food, have a good time at work and not have to piss in a cup for less than 15 an hour. Plus I like the nights and people I work with. I have trained a bunch of young kids into respectful and hard workers which isn’t as common as it once was.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I mean if your life’s goal is to bring me my steak and you’re happy with that more power to ya.
> To each their own.


Like he should give a fuck what your entitled ass thinks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> If you said "you're welcome" instead of "no problem" you would have a better job by now.





smokeybeard said:


> I enjoy my job and I make a very nice living doing it. Ever think of that?





evergreengardener said:


> I mean if your life’s goal is to bring me my steak and you’re happy with that more power to ya.
> To each their own.





natureboygrower said:


> Like he gives a fuck what your entitled ass thinks.


I certainly hope @Mr.Head is taking notes. Top notch work guys.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 2, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Like he should give a fuck what your entitled ass thinks.


There sure are some condescending assholes on here. Particularly for some dirty black market pot growers. Are people going to start pretending their all executives with advanced degrees on here? Waiting tables is hard job, but with the right gig can pay very well.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> There sure are some condescending assholes on here. Particularly for some dirty black market pot growers. Are people going to start pretending their all executives with advanced degrees on here? Waiting tables is hard job, but with the right gig can pay very well.


There certainly are Americans who do not want to work and who are lazy,no doubt.I see no need to shit on those of us who grind it out doing what others may not want to do.


Amos Otis said:


> I certainly hope @Mr.Head is taking notes. Top notch work guys.
> 
> View attachment 4275453


Tbh Amos,Heads first post did invoke a visual of Bruce feeding ducks in the park.It worked for me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 2, 2019)

As long as people are working I never understood the whole, "my job is better/more important/higher up the ladder" mentality. Who gives a fuck what you're doing as long as you're paying you're own way and not relying on others to support you. Mudding drywall, building roads, waiting tables, busting tables, dentist, lawyers etc... It is all things we need as a civilization so fuck it. As long as you're forced to do labor you're A o.k.!


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 2, 2019)

Glad I have a job , that pays enough that it allows me the ability to grow


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 2, 2019)

smokeybeard said:


> I enjoy my job and I make a very nice living doing it. Ever think of that?


I was only joking
I was kind of curious what reactions would be.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I was only joking
> I was kind of curious what reactions would be.


LOL. What a funny joke, insulting someones lively-hood when you have no idea of their life circumstances. HILARIOUS. you got an HBO special? Got the second coming of Dane Cook boys.




Amos Otis said:


> I certainly hope @Mr.Head is taking notes. Top notch work guys.
> 
> View attachment 4275453


Yup, sure have dude, just one though.

Get better pot when I notice people start to say thank you the wrong way.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> This is the same company that removed nuggets because it continually fucked up and gave people extra nuggets. Something as simple as calculating nuggets was too hard.
> 
> I also remember one time when greenpoint’s “tech” guy came on bragging about having one of the foremost Wordpress experts working on the site. Maybe hire a real programmer next time.
> 
> I work for a pretty large tech company. Every change has to pass numerous unit and integration tests locally, undergo multiple code reviews, and then pass thousands of additional tests before it finally reaches production. It’s a pain in the ass, but this way our production code never breaks in a catastrophic way.


You could probably replace “never” with “rarely.” Haha! There is still no such thing as a proof of correctness in programming, and nasty production errors happen sometimes, but it definitely It sounds like you have a pretty solid deployment process to me.

I was being tongue in cheek about nobody doing testing any more. Some companies have abandoned testing, but there are plenty that take it very seriously. I am a fan of automated tests for all non-trivial systems, I worked in QA and development for “enterprise” companies for a decade or so, and tech support before that. Programming off and on since 1983, when I was 9 years old, holy shit I just realized that.

I like the tech but I don’t love the indistry sometimes.

I gave a presentation last November to the local web meetup on how to manage http redirects programmatically, I am kind of obsessed with it, because I love the web and links don’t have to die. I didn’t mean to act instantly like a twat waffle about some broken links, but it is a passion of mine so it popped out unbidden.


----------



## smokeybeard (Feb 2, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I was only joking
> I was kind of curious what reactions would be.


I don't think I answered rudely. I think I answered honestly with a pinch of agitation. I am old enough to know what I enjoy doing vs. what I don't mind doing. I did not mean to sound rude, I was off put at the fact that you don't think I can do better. I am a high school graduate with bookkeeping, tax keeping and a lot of real world work experience given my age. I have worked for several multimillion dollar companies running finances and I just don't want to do the office gig every day (I figured that out 12+ years ago.) 

The way you explain your jokes and making a mockery of someones career is rude and condescending. I have no disrespect towards you and yours but I would also appreciate the same respect back.


----------



## klx (Feb 2, 2019)

What about these foxtails then? Gunslinger Day 64 in the midst of a long hot summer down here...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 2, 2019)

klx said:


> What about these foxtails then? Gunslinger Day 64 in the midst of a long hot summer down here...
> 
> View attachment 4275543


More like whole foxes.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As long as people are working I never understood the whole, "my job is better/more important/higher up the ladder" mentality. Who gives a fuck what you're doing as long as you're paying you're own way and not relying on others to support you. Mudding drywall, building roads, waiting tables, busting tables, dentist, lawyers etc... It is all things we need as a civilization so fuck it. As long as you're forced to do labor you're A o.k.!


I absolutely do not understand that way of thinking at all. Some of the greatest technology advances happening right now are because people from different disciplines have different insights into how things can be made to happen. Sometimes when you mix ideas like that you strike genius. Denying that is shortsighted and stupid.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 3, 2019)

Sum butter, coming into week 3... 

Cake and chem


----------



## quiescent (Feb 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I absolutely do not understand that way of thinking at all. Some of the greatest technology advances happening right now are because people from different disciplines have different insights into how things can be made to happen. Sometimes when you mix ideas like that you strike genius. Denying that is shortsighted and stupid.


Coming from someone that spent time in the military I don't see how you couldn't understand it. Society is a huge team, like the military. You need the diesel mechanic, the cook, the infantryman more than you need the big brained rocket genius.... and you need a fuck ton more folks in those "lower positions".

To be honest most people in the military come out working menial jobs because the military only prepares so many young men to have careers off the government tit and it attracts plenty of ditch diggers. You're one of the few people with an IQ above 100 that decided to join for whatever reason.

There's many team mates skating through life that went to college and are making 70k+++ fucking off on Facebook all day. These folks could be disappeared from their workplace and no one would notice they were gone in the big picture. There are just as many people that weren't born with the brainpower to get there that are doing their best working at speedway or digging ditches. We need those people doing these jobs until robots take over the world.

There's more capable people doing jobs that might be "less prestigious" than what their potential is, by choice, than there are people currently in these "more prestigious" positions working their craft to a high level. 

Many people out there want to have a moderately easy job that pays well enough to enable them to live a middle of the road life they enjoy because of the people around them. Not everyone is driven by money, social status or career success/importance..... those are better people than those that are concerned with the above, imo.

If someone values another person based on their occupation they're a garbage can human being.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

Increased power and money and status and education sometimes have the effect of turning otherwise decent people into arrogant pricks. Others come by it naturally. 

Just tryin to make a joke.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Coming from someone that spent time in the military I don't see how you couldn't understand it. Society is a huge team, like the military. You need the diesel mechanic, the cook, the infantryman more than you need the big brained rocket genius.... and you need a fuck ton more folks in those "lower positions".
> 
> To be honest most people in the military come out working menial jobs because the military only prepares so many young men to have careers off the government tit and it attracts plenty of ditch diggers. You're one of the few people with an IQ above 100 that decided to join for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is what I said. Everyone is important, and anyone can have a better idea than you at any time about how to accomplish something.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yes, that is what I said. Everyone is important, and anyone can have a better idea than you at any time about how to accomplish something.


For whatever reason I read that as being contrarian. That first sentence lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I absolutely do not understand that way of thinking at all. Some of the greatest technology advances happening right now are because people from different disciplines have different insights into how things can be made to happen. Sometimes when you mix ideas like that you strike genius. Denying that is shortsighted and stupid.


I've worked in the software industry for 30+ years and have noticed that the greatest advances often come from people who are very "interesting". 
Lots of OCD plus some ADD just for fun.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've worked in the software industry for 30+ years and have noticed that the greatest advances often come from people who are very "interesting".
> Lots of OCD plus some ADD just for fun.


Lots of ideas going on inside to pick from!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 3, 2019)

And then there's that fabled "Stoner ingenuity". Not always the smartest guy...but shit clicks and things pop and out come some of the craziest ideas. 

You know...it's the Towelie effect. "lemme take a hit and maybe I'll remember"


----------



## dstroy (Feb 3, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> And then there's that fabled "Stoner ingenuity". Not always the smartest guy...but shit clicks and things pop and out come some of the craziest ideas.
> 
> You know...it's the Towelie effect. "lemme take a hit and maybe I'll remember"


"_Life finds a way_" - Dr. Ian Malcom.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 3, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Like he should give a fuck what your entitled ass thinks.


My entitled ass as you put it wasn’t being an asshole like you however.... so go fuck yourself


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

I got the early bird special & snagged a pack of Iron Horse for $17 out the door. 

* 
Product* *Total*
Iron Horse *× 1* $31.72
*Subtotal:* $31.72
*Discount:* -$14.59
*Shipping:* FREE
*Payment method:* Cash/Money Order
*Total:* $17.13


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> My entitled ass as you put it wasn’t being an asshole like you however. Everyone needs a job whether it be serving tables running a kitchen or collecting trash and if your happy with what you make and your job the more power to you. Like I said to each his own.
> 
> Now you don’t know me so go fuck yourself I was anything but entitled. Then I finished school started a business that is hard labor busted my ass for 10 years to build it to what it is today. Now I pull a 6 figure income from my business all while still working my ass off every week. This lets me make a nice living for my family and keep a nice hobby garden going and I am damn proud of that.


Such a predictable response after your true colors have been revealed.


evergreengardener said:


> I mean if your life’s goal is to bring me my steak and you’re happy with that more power to ya.
> To each their own.


If you dont think this is an asshole thing to say,you are clearly an asshole.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 3, 2019)

Fascinating discussion, folks. Except for the overtly personal attacks, it was thought provoking. I am an arrogant asshole a lot of the time, so I get it. Everyone slips and says some out-of-scope bullshit occasionally. I have had some unpleasant friction with almost every one of my favorite people on this site. Keep it 100, as the kids say.


----------



## genuity (Feb 3, 2019)

I was lost after "thank you"..

Lol

I almost chucked (Dessert breath X wedding cake BX1) AKA (Thank me later) 
Glad I missed that boat.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Increased power and money and status and education sometimes have the effect of turning otherwise decent people into arrogant pricks. Others come by it naturally.
> 
> Just tryin to make a joke.


It was a fine joke indeed, but lose the disclaimer next time. Always better if people are unsure if it's a joke. @Chris Christie's Belt


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

Now back to seeds , I just cracked a pack of copper chem and I'm looking for a male to chuck with my chem 4 clone 
Wish me luck ?


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> LOL. What a funny joke, insulting someones lively-hood when you have no idea of their life circumstances. HILARIOUS. you got an HBO special? Got the second coming of Dane Cook boys.
> .


The funny part is you seemed to believe that I thought him saying "no problem" would greatly affect his career path.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 3, 2019)

And all along I thought this was a weed growing forum, lol.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 3, 2019)

Here is my Orange Blossom Special #3 at 8 weeks. Looks like another week or so to go since there are almost zero amber tric's as of now. Hoping for a 10+ oz yield out this girl!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 3, 2019)

Here are the other 2 I have going in the tent currently. The plant on the left is a Hibernate, the right is a Copper Chem #1. My CC#1 is more leggy than my number 2, but still good bud. Neither of these were vegged as long as the OBS#3 on the far right. These are 3 weeks into flower.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my Orange Blossom Special #3 at 8 weeks. Looks like another week or so to go since there are almost zero amber tric's as of now. Hoping for a 10+ oz yield out this girl!
> View attachment 4275852
> View attachment 4275851


any guesses on weight for that big girl? i have a plant about that size in flower now as well, maybe a bit bigger.

edit - i'm an idiot, it's in the post. missed it first time. i was hoping at least 8 from mine, but i could see it topping 10. good luck on that beast.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here are the other 2 I have going in the tent currently. The plant on the left is a Hibernate, the right is a Copper Chem #1. My CC#1 is more leggy than my number 2, but still good bud. Neither of these were vegged as long as the OBS#3 on the far right. These are 3 weeks into flower.
> View attachment 4275853


Nice work 
So far all my CC look more on the indica large leaf side compared to my Chem 4
It looks like you could squeeze another in next run


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got the early bird special & snagged a pack of Iron Horse for $17 out the door.
> 
> *
> Product* *Total*
> ...



How did you nab the free shipping?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 3, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> The funny part is you seemed to believe that I thought him saying "no problem" would greatly affect his career path.


I don't find your sense of humor very clever, but to each his own. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 3, 2019)

Seen some nice pictures posted latetly of the cake n chem but does anyone have any smoke reports on it yet?


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got the early bird special & snagged a pack of Iron Horse for $17 out the door.
> 
> *
> Product* *Total*
> ...


Whenever they get down to 20 it is pretty tempting, stick one bill in an envelope and that is it.
Texas Butter up now for 20 with codes, somebody just took an Iron horse, I am tempted by that one, must resist.

I have the Bruce Banner, Durban, and Blue Dream crosses ready to flip now, my legal 12. Hoping for 4-6 girls.

I have had a 100% germination rate for GP seeds (minus one that looked like a dud, but 12 came in the pack).
So far I have only grown out The Deputy ,1 of 4 females on my outdoor Deputy grow, that was a nice plant. In fact a woodchuck scaled a 6 foot fence and ate only that plant and a few bean seedlings, he loved it.

The Deputy had a real nice effect I thought, not too racy but a real depression buster. It just outperformed my old school crosses in most ways, vigorous, frosty, big dense nugs. Fairly early too. It is a huge upgrade from my old Nirvana ak48 and other seed lines.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 3, 2019)

"In fact a woodchuck scaled a 6 foot fence and ate only that plant, he loved it." lols. 

i recently showed someone how to take a cutting. it was one of the most vigorous strong cuts ive ever taken. we took it out of the diy cloning box, put it in a cup of foxfarm soil, and 2 nights later a fucking mouse ate 90% of the plant. left only the stalk..


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> It looks like you could squeeze another in next run


Yeah, I can fit 4 plants that size in this tent. I have another obs3 vegging and almost ready to go into the flower tent and another cc2 that is about 3 weeks from being ready to flower. I stagger them out so I am not faced with the daunting task of having to trim 2.5# at one time. I'd rather harvest just one or 2 plants at a time. It's easier to eat the elephant bit by bit rather than all in one setting. But yes, my timing is off and only have 3 plants going in the tent right now.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> How did you nab the free shipping?


Discounts can be combined for this sale. 

These are good for 50% off & free shipping:
hog40
rollitup
icmag


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 3, 2019)

All but 3 seeds popped tails and I put those ones in anyway hoping they still may crack. Of the Macdawgs I soaked, 6 popped tails...I swear I put ten in so my gremlin musta snagged the tenth cuz there were only 9, 3 unpopped...guess that's why I saved one mac bean back...just in case. So now we wait for them to Crest the surface.
Happy superbowl to all. Hope your team wins.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 3, 2019)

I manually pinched/cracked my last 3 macdawg beans and all 3 are growing, might be worth a gentle shot. @el kapitan
They may have came up on their own but some days went by and I was getting antsy. Congrats on the germ rates regardless.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

I have to say I'm kind of pulling for the macdawg to be good. Just because I always hate hearing cap's crying on ig.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 3, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah, I can fit 4 plants that size in this tent. I have another obs3 vegging and almost ready to go into the flower tent and another cc2 that is about 3 weeks from being ready to flower. I stagger them out so I am not faced with the daunting task of having to trim 2.5# at one time. I'd rather harvest just one or 2 plants at a time. It's easier to eat the elephant bit by bit rather than all in one setting. But yes, my timing is off and only have 3 plants going in the tent right now.


I get it ... I bought a trimmer and just waded right in and it still tasted like elephant LOL


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 3, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I manually pinched/cracked my last 3 macdawg beans and all 3 are growing, might be worth a gentle shot. @el kapitan
> They may have came up on their own but some days went by and I was getting antsy. Congrats on the germ rates regardless.


I will do that tomorrow, I left the 3 macs in the water. I've done that before to with varying success.


----------



## main cola (Feb 3, 2019)

Couple pics of Orange Blossom Special ... Happy Super Bowl Sunday


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have to say I'm kind of pulling for the macdawg to be good. Just because I always hate hearing cap's crying on ig.


I had 5/5 on the MACDawg's during sprout, but after two weeks "#5 runt" didn't make it... #1, #2 and #3 are stringy and small mutant looking seedlings but still growing out slowly and steady. The #4 MACDawg is slow too, but growing like a normal seedling. * MACDawg 4/5*.

*Blizzard Bushes 6/6*, good growth, early but two distinct leaf styles, one very thin long leaf and the other a short broad leaf type... both plants on the taller side.
*
Ghost Towns 3/7*, painful during germination, but... the three I have here are very fast growing and has some crazy branching going on for a almost 4 week old plant... Ghost Town #1 and #5 look almost identical with the short broad leaf, and normal seedling growing structure, but the side branching is strong very early and I think I will have fun training with these plants. #3 Ghost Town, shorter than the others, has mutant growth and I think it topped itself too, so again branching and almost growing like a mature plant, growth starting to speed up.

*Jelly Pie 5/5*, all seedlings are healthy!!! No runts, actually these things grow pretty quickly... just waiting for the show to begin really... all broad leaf type so far.

*Bison Breath 5/5*, all seedlings just like the jelly pie very healthy... these little things grow fast!!! #1-#4 are oversized... #5 looks like normal size for its age... two leaf types are broad and mid/hybrid looking...

I will follow up with pictures when there's more noticeable growth...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

main cola said:


> Couple pics of Orange Blossom Special ... Happy Super Bowl Sunday View attachment 4276063View attachment 4276064 View attachment 4276065


None of my OBS have any purple coloring. 
What are your temps when lights are off?


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 3, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have a question, does anyone cut flower and put it directly in the frig(roughly 3 days) before putting on the "curing" rack? Seems to hold the flavors better in my experience.


I haven’t done buds but I have trimmed fresh then frozen the sugar leaves immediately after the trim session and if I trim wet which I usually avoid I always fresh freeze the trim. The bubble hash quality and terps and hash smell are considerably better then dried then frozen for bubble hash. So imo similar to live rosin but not using all the fancy equipment and obviously lesser quality but man but definitely different results slowing down the volatile terps and flavonoids by freezing without drying. Could possibly help but also slow drying in cooler weather with a little higher humidity over two weeks in my experience gives similar results to wet trimming and a month cure. I know how much dry trimming sucks but best quality.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 3, 2019)

Just nabbed a pack of texas butter, like i really need more beens. but the price was right.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> I had 5/5 on the MACDawg's during sprout, but after two weeks "#5 runt" didn't make it... #1, #2 and #3 are stringy and small mutant looking seedlings but still growing out slowly and steady. The #4 MACDawg is slow too, but growing like a normal seedling. * MACDawg 4/5*.
> 
> 
> 
> I will follow up with pictures when there's more noticeable growth...


Damn, then maybe those Cap warnings of shitty offspring weren't just bs.

I know my cut of lvtk is throwing out mutants big time on her offspring. 1/4 is normal looking the rest are twisted leaf weirdos with slow growth. The lvtk cut itself is super nice but she ain't the mom type, which is what Cap says about his Mac #1 cut.

Well hopefully they do something nice for you and everyone else growing them.


----------



## main cola (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> None of my OBS have any purple coloring.
> What are your temps when lights are off?


I haven’t check the temps in a while but I know it gets cold in there. I have ac pumping pretty good in that area and it’s been pretty cold lately. I have another one going in a different area. It’s a lot warmer and the obs isn’t getting that purple yet. Here she is. Everything the same except the temps


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> I haven’t done buds but I have trimmed fresh then frozen the sugar leaves immediately after the trim session and if I trim wet which I usually avoid I always fresh freeze the trim. The bubble hash quality and terps and hash smell are considerably better then dried then frozen for bubble hash. So imo similar to live rosin but not using all the fancy equipment and obviously lesser quality but man but definitely different results slowing down the volatile terps and flavonoids by freezing without drying. Could possibly help but also slow drying in cooler weather with a little higher humidity over two weeks in my experience gives similar results to wet trimming and a month cure. I know how much dry trimming sucks but best quality.


I've heard it's best to *not* freeze fresh herb before making hash because the water expands and ruptures cell membranes or something like that. 
But for what it's worth, I've only made bubble hash once and even the 73m bag was a little... "harsh". 
I froze the weed before making hash but it was fully cured. 
 
Love the cannaventure pucks.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 3, 2019)

I usually only use the best bag and press it low temp in my rosin press. I usually grate it down with a mesh strainer to dry then once cured and perfect I use my pre press for my rosin press and Mix the rest together and press it into a brick for my patient and he loves it more then anything and can never have enough and many others who have tried it like the extra flavour. But you are correct if not dried and cured like flower it will be harsh imo. Maybe I’ll do same strain at same day and dry one and freeze the other half and do two runs and treat the same and see how they differ.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 3, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie at less than 9 weeks from seed. Small but fast and dense, not a lick of stardawg smells, all fruit smells - blueberry and grape. Solid.
> View attachment 4270434 View attachment 4270435 View attachment 4270436


That's 9 week from seed ? Wow I'd be lucky to get it flowering. Can I ask what are u doing ? Drain to waste or dwc?

I find the stardog come out near the end but that one doesn't seem to have the classic white hairs


----------



## THT (Feb 3, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Can I ask what are u doing ?


DWC and 12/12 from seed. This one just rushed right into flower. Funny you mention the stardawg coming out later, I am totally getting more chem on her now.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 3, 2019)

Fresh frozen is the way to go for sure.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 3, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> All but 3 seeds popped tails and I put those ones in anyway hoping they still may crack. Of the Macdawgs I soaked, 6 popped tails...I swear I put ten in so my gremlin musta snagged the tenth cuz there were only 9, 3 unpopped...guess that's why I saved one mac bean back...just in case. So now we wait for them to Crest the surface.
> Happy superbowl to all. Hope your team wins.
> View attachment 4275990



*Looks like you and I both are doing a large GPS seed run, your not too far behind me on germination... Excited to see how yours turns out. I keep wanting to pop more but... Not sure if I can truly handle it! Lol...


All GPS gear except for 3 of these... Some are not pictured. 



    


Got'em all under 800 watts of hortilux HPS right now, vegging along with my clones... Love these bulbs, they have a nice noticable enhanced blue spectrum... Keeps them shorter, more vigorous and bushier. Gonna crank it up to 1000 watts in a day or two!*


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Fresh frozen is the way to go for sure.


So does that mean making bubble hash right away using fresh material, or freezing fresh weed solid in a deep freeze before actually making the hash? 
I froze mine first and was told that it's why my hash turned out harsh. 

This shit is confusing. 

Hell I ended up making my own process for drying, heating, and pressing because it seemed like everyone had different methods.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 3, 2019)

Freezing fresh, undried flowers in a deep freeze for at least 24 hours is how I do it. Sometimes it sits for a few weeks, it might be better that way, haven't done a side by side.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 3, 2019)

When I’ve made it I trim and then freeze it for 2-3 hours or overnight if I get done late, and then run it in the morning.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So does that mean making bubble hash right away using fresh material, or freezing fresh weed solid in a deep freeze before actually making the hash?
> I froze mine first and was told that it's why my hash turned out harsh.
> 
> This shit is confusing.
> ...


I agree I’m somewhat confused myself. I heard long term freezing damages the heads, but after running through the bags I run it through a strainer myself to help it dry/cure better. So I damage the heads/rupture them doing that I’m sure. Either way it still turns out dank and I never have issues with mold.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 4, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> *Looks like you and I both are doing a large GPS seed run, your not too far behind me on germination... Excited to see how yours turns out. I keep wanting to pop more but... Not sure if I can truly handle it! Lol...
> 
> 
> All GPS gear except for 3 of these... Some are not pictured.
> ...


Lol yeah I see that and I left several packs sealed too. Thinking these were my top picks of the bunch. And its gonna be mind boggling for a bit. I'm still working thru the last run trying to figure my keepers. It gets confusing. This ones 70 specimens strong lol... looking forward to several . I'm recently all switched up to LEDs and shelved all my hid's. I've got a mix of timber cobs, fluence vyprs and one hlg 550 v1...so far so good. I'll be watching yours can't wait to see


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Lol yeah I see that and I left several packs sealed too. Thinking these were my top picks of the bunch. And its gonna be mind boggling for a bit. I'm still working thru the last run trying to figure my keepers. It gets confusing. This ones 70 specimens strong lol... looking forward to several . I'm recently all switched up to LEDs and shelved all my hid's. I've got a mix of timber cobs, fluence vyprs and one hlg 550 v1...so far so good. I'll be watching yours can't wait to see


I hear that lol. I am keeping it old school with my HPS's... I love my HPS although I have never used LED's, yet. I run 4 1000 watt HPS in flower, since I lost my veg room back a few months ago, I have no choice but to veg in my bud room till I build something else...

I am however thinking about squeezing a couple CMH's in the mix along with my HPS's. I have a friend over on IC and he uses that same combo and has superb results with it. He claimed that each CMH he squeezed in between his HPS lights boosted his yield by around 300 more grams and I believe it, his grows are HEAVY. (CMH should most definitely increase not only yield, but resin, oils and trich production as well). Regardless, whether it will work for me or not, idk yet but I sure am gonna give'r a try!

I will be keeping an eye in yours as well my friend and the best of luck to ya!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 4, 2019)

I personally think it's a bit overboard to focus on on the whole "if it's frozen longer than 24 hours all the trich heads will break" blahblahblah speel. I know there are hash/pot snobs out there with their loupes and scopes and shit who say these things...but in the end can the average user discern hash made with trim frozen for more than 24 hours? Maybe it makes a difference in some small way...but I don't buy into the thought that it makes it harsh or ruins the product/etc. I've yet to hear anyone say "Man...was that shit frozen for more than 24 hours before you made this?" Those folks go without free hash around here. Truth be told...around here we have a freezer full of hash makin' bud all year long and we pull out bags to make a new batch when we need freshies. I personally think freezing it and using it as needed is a better approach than spending weeks at harvesttime making bub as the garden is harvested and then trying to store that hash for the upcoming year. 

Obviously...I freeze my hash makings. I use whole plants....just chop that shit up....but not too much. Fill those pound bags up and freeze em. Nice nuggies work very well. Shake makes greener product. Unfrozen trim/etc. often makes hash that is reminiscent of the old blonde brick hash we got in the 70's. More like pressed kief from my experience. Around here...I keep the top tops for the wife but damn near everything else gets squished (a new process here that may replace a large portion of the bubble I make) or chopped and frozen for hash.I even have my own deep freeze...nyuk..nyuk...(you don't want trim in with your food unless you like the taste of ganja) I also use one of those Chinese/plastic washing machines to mix the hash/ice/water. Watch the Frenchy Cannolli vid on youtube where he's on his back deck. I do pretty much what he shows in the vid. Bypassed the drain on the washer and everything. Works very well....

Every strain perfoms differently from my experience. Even the same strain can vary somewhat from batch to batch. Some will give you only one/two bags of full melt...others will just drop that shit in every bag and blow yer mind. I've been through a bunch of different drying approaches. What I've settled on lately is....no pressing.....just drop the chunk/scrape out of the bag onto a silicone mat/etc... and then chop it up with a razor blade like it's 1980 and yer a coke head. Spread it out....let it dry a day or so...then flip it....let it dry...flip it...chop it some more if it isn't still too gooey (some don't chop, the gum shit up) I just keep chopping it smaller and drying it.....takes about 2 weeks. then I jar it into small Mason/jelly jars with silkscreen "lids" so it can breathe. 

Some freeze it wet...and "microplane" it....but that's too OCD for me. Keep chopping it on the tray...and it will eventually be somewhat like sand like the snobs want it to be/say it should be.

Some kinda fun.......


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 4, 2019)

CnC-day 43


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 4, 2019)

Excellent pictures all!


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 4, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I personally think it's a bit overboard to focus on on the whole "if it's frozen longer than 24 hours all the trich heads will break" blahblahblah speel. I know there are hash/pot snobs out there with their loupes and scopes and shit who say these things...but in the end can the average user discern hash made with trim frozen for more than 24 hours? Maybe it makes a difference in some small way...but I don't buy into the thought that it makes it harsh or ruins the product/etc. I've yet to hear anyone say "Man...was that shit frozen for more than 24 hours before you made this?" Those folks go without free hash around here. Truth be told...around here we have a freezer full of hash makin' bud all year long and we pull out bags to make a new batch when we need freshies. I personally think freezing it and using it as needed is a better approach than spending weeks at harvesttime making bub as the garden is harvested and then trying to store that hash for the upcoming year.
> 
> Obviously...I freeze my hash makings. I use whole plants....just chop that shit up....but not too much. Fill those pound bags up and freeze em. Nice nuggies work very well. Shake makes greener product. Unfrozen trim/etc. often makes hash that is reminiscent of the old blonde brick hash we got in the 70's. More like pressed kief from my experience. Around here...I keep the top tops for the wife but damn near everything else gets squished (a new process here that may replace a large portion of the bubble I make) or chopped and frozen for hash.I even have my own deep freeze...nyuk..nyuk...(you don't want trim in with your food unless you like the taste of ganja) I also use one of those Chinese/plastic washing machines to mix the hash/ice/water. Watch the Frenchy Cannolli vid on youtube where he's on his back deck. I do pretty much what he shows in the vid. Bypassed the drain on the washer and everything. Works very well....
> 
> ...


yeah, it is really tough to beat flower rosin. a lot of people prefer hash rosin, but i am all about flower. best flavor imo. the trichs aren't molested at all really before being squished.

you're drying and curing your flowers before squishing, yeah? had a couple guys telling me they squish un-dried flowers. not sure how you would do that without getting a shitload of liquid in your rosin...


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> yeah, it is really tough to beat flower rosin. a lot of people prefer hash rosin, but i am all about flower. best flavor imo. the trichs aren't molested at all really before being squished.
> 
> you're drying and curing your flowers before squishing, yeah? had a couple guys telling me they squish un-dried flowers. not sure how you would do that without getting a shitload of liquid in your rosin...


freeze drier


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 4, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I hear that lol. I am keeping it old school with my HPS's... I love my HPS although I have never used LED's, yet. I run 4 1000 watt HPS in flower, since I lost my veg room back a few months ago, I have no choice but to veg in my bud room till I build something else...
> 
> I am however thinking about squeezing a couple CMH's in the mix along with my HPS's. I have a friend over on IC and he uses that same combo and has superb results with it. He claimed that each CMH he squeezed in between his HPS lights boosted his yield by around 300 more grams and I believe it, his grows are HEAVY. (CMH should most definitely increase not only yield, but resin, oils and trich production as well). Regardless, whether it will work for me or not, idk yet but I sure am gonna give'r a try!
> 
> I will be keeping an eye in yours as well my friend and the best of luck to ya!


Oh yeah I ran cmhs before too. Great to mix with hps. I tried the 315's and also the double ended 630's...mixed feelings about them. I'll send you my 315's if you want to try them...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 4, 2019)

Yes....dried and curing nugs get the squish here. Get the humidity right and go. I'm pretty sure wet weed/frozen weed/etc would burst the bag and make a huge mess of the press and then some. 

I like the flower rosin better as well. The squished bub loses alot of product...good product. It's a huge extra step to then turn around and press it and take the hit on weight. I'm sure some have it wired better than I or feel it worthy...but none of it felt truly right here so I reserve the press for nugs. I plan to scale back on all fronts now that the press is on the scene. Just not gonna take the same amount of trim/etc. as the bags do.


----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 4, 2019)

Can someone please tell me what are the go to strains for Greenpoint
Is there like a hierarchy of must try strains
I look at the reviews on the web pages and they're getting 5 stars just because the seeds look good. Kinda hard to make a decision on that.
I just want someone to say,you gotta try this or that you won't regret it ,that's all 
Thank you all


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 4, 2019)

I think if you were just to go with one for an overall winner most would say Cookies n Chem. People will post beautiful pictures from all of the strains but I see even the haters running the CNC because of the gems people find in those packs.


----------



## Sortastupid (Feb 4, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I think if you were just to go with one for an overall winner most would say Cookies n Chem. People will post beautiful pictures from all of the strains but I see even the haters running the CNC because of the gems people find in those packs.


Cool thanks, will definitely look into that


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 4, 2019)

Cake N Chem..8weeks from clone.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 4, 2019)

Looks great Flash, Nice work!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 4, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4276708 View attachment 4276709 View attachment 4276710 View attachment 4276711 View attachment 4276712 Cake N Chem..8weeks from clone.View attachment 4276713


Gorgeous shots! Nice job, what sort of smells are you getting from her?


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 4, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Gorgeous shots! Nice job, what sort of smells are you getting from her?


Minty perfumed diesel very strong,she has a upbeat talkative high as well


----------



## main cola (Feb 4, 2019)

I can’t stop looking at this girl (Orange Blossom Special) She smells amazing too


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 4, 2019)

We’ll see what happens


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> I can’t stop looking at this girl She smells amazing too View attachment 4276872 View attachment 4276872
> View attachment 4276869 View attachment 4276870


Who the heck is she? Looks lovely


----------



## main cola (Feb 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Who the heck is she? Looks lovely


Thank you,,forgot to add Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 4, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4276708 View attachment 4276709 View attachment 4276710 View attachment 4276711 View attachment 4276712 Cake N Chem..8weeks from clone.View attachment 4276713


Beautiful flowers and Tacoed to the max!
You obviously pushed them to the limit without burning them up.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Who the heck is she? Looks lovely


Labeled pictures are deeply appreciated at my house.


----------



## VillageAnt (Feb 5, 2019)

I have one pack of Bodega Bubblegum and one pack of Golden Nugget up for grabs. If anyone's interested, please DM me an offer. Thx!


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 5, 2019)

7 of 12 female Eagle scouts. I had 12 in that pack  100% germ. about 36 days in give or take.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 5, 2019)

Cake and chem 
Start of week 3


----------



## THT (Feb 5, 2019)

Jelly pie
  
 


Pebble pusher


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie
> View attachment 4277510 View attachment 4277511
> View attachment 4277513
> 
> ...


Kinda “In Your Face” bud shots! Awesome awesome!


----------



## santacruztodd (Feb 6, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> Somewhere we went from "you are welcome" to "no problem". No problem implies they did us a favor. "No problem" should be for when somebody has a special request.


When I go to Cancun, the staf always reply, "It is a pleasure". Works for me.........


----------



## numberfour (Feb 6, 2019)

Cake n Chem #4

I've popped around 60 or so beans recently, this one always catches my eye when I open the tent with its pronounced ridges.
Cookies n Chem breaking ground now, added these a bit late but will give them a week then flip.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 6, 2019)

5 Bison Breath transplanted last night. They are very vigorous so far, the smallest one wasn’t sprouting. When I checked the container I put it in I found it with tap root on top of the soil. I must have missed the hole when I was planting the seedlings, but it still managed to sprout once buried. She’s a fighter for sure.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 6, 2019)

"She’s a fighter for sure." I had a Dream Catcher come up with one good cotelydon and one that never quite formed, the seed case stayed on for weeks, and it struggled and struggled, eventually it pushed past it.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2019)

May have 6/7 California Cannon up in blue Solos. One a bit slow and only one no show and I dropped that one. Ran this before and found it to be similar to Secret Chief from Bodhi. Good company to keep.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> 5 Bison Breath transplanted last night. They are very vigorous so far, the smallest one wasn’t sprouting. When I checked the container I put it in I found it with tap root on top of the soil. I must have missed the hole when I was planting the seedlings, but it still managed to sprout once buried. She’s a fighter for sure.View attachment 4277673


Plants are fighters man! They wanna live and its neat when they do stuff like that ^.

I once dropped a seed when transplanting around 50 beans. I figured, "she gone", then like a week or so later I noticed a sprout in my leftover dirt. Was a mini blessing.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey what is the normal stretch on Cookies N Chem? I want them to finish around 4 to 4.5 ft. They are about a ft tall now both healthy


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 6, 2019)

Some Jelly Pies (center), blizzard bushes (either side) and some durban poison (front left) doin their thing, week 5:
 
 

JP:
 

DP:


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> So does that mean making bubble hash right away using fresh material, or freezing fresh weed solid in a deep freeze before actually making the hash?
> I froze mine first and was told that it's why my hash turned out harsh.
> 
> This shit is confusing.
> ...


Freezing doesn't make it harsh. I freeze all my bud/leaves before making hash. Helps trichs come off easier. What makes it harsh is over stirring it. I use the cement mixer attachment on a drill. Just mix in the center of bucket with lots of ice for like 4/5 mins, let sit for a bit then repeat 2 more times. Don't move mixer from center, let the ice do the beating.

I have a full chest freezer of fresh frozen and dried frozen. Some have been in there for a year or so. I see no drop in quality


----------



## yimbeans (Feb 7, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Freezing doesn't make it harsh. I freeze all my bud/leaves before making hash. Helps trichs come off easier. What makes it harsh is over stirring it. I use the cement mixer attachment on a drill. Just mix in the center of bucket with lots of ice for like 4/5 mins, let sit for a bit then repeat 2 more times. Don't move mixer from center, let the ice do the beating.
> 
> I have a full chest freezer of fresh frozen and dried frozen. Some have been in there for a year or so. I see no drop in quality


looks yummy!!


----------



## R Burns (Feb 7, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hey what is the normal stretch on Cookies N Chem? I want them to finish around 4 to 4.5 ft. They are about a ft tall now both healthy


I do the cookies n chem in a cabinet grow. Fits nicely with my system. I use hps too. The stretch is prob like 100-150%. Maybe less under led.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 7, 2019)

R Burns said:


> I do the cookies n chem in a cabinet grow. Fits nicely with my system. I use hps too. The stretch is prob like 100-150%. Maybe less under led.


So flip at 2 ft tall got it , I have HPS in cool tube that is 5.5 feet from floor 6.5 foot tents


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 7, 2019)

*PURPLE BADLANDS* - Greenpoint Seeds
(Flo x Stardawg)





Thai/Affy x Chem, this one has some serious flavor. Thai's are known for their exotic fruity sour flavors but are also known to throw a nanner or two. Luckily the Purple Badlands didn't express any instability but maintained a blueberry warhead flavor profile.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Freezing doesn't make it harsh. I freeze all my bud/leaves before making hash. Helps trichs come off easier. What makes it harsh is over stirring it. I use the cement mixer attachment on a drill. Just mix in the center of bucket with lots of ice for like 4/5 mins, let sit for a bit then repeat 2 more times. Don't move mixer from center, let the ice do the beating.
> 
> I have a full chest freezer of fresh frozen and dried frozen. Some have been in there for a year or so. I see no drop in quality


Well that explains it because I beat the shit out of my 220 bag with a large drill + rubber spatula. 4 batches! 
Great yield.  

Do you toss the material when finished or use it for butter? 

Have you ever tried one of those little $50 washing machines for making hash? A lot of people like them and it seems like a lot less work for a more consistent product.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well that explains it because I beat the shit out of my 220 bag with a large drill + rubber spatula. 4 batches!
> Great yield.
> 
> Do you toss the material when finished or use it for butter?
> ...


Never have found the need for the washing machine once you get the hang of the power drill with mixer attachment. Like @AmericanGrower508 said, don’t beat the material around the outside of the bucket, but keep it centered. You won’t ever need a washing machine. My leftover material goes into the compost or onto the outdoor garden. I’m sure you could make butter though with the leftovers if it’s good material/amount of times you ran it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *PURPLE BADLANDS* - Greenpoint Seeds
> (Flo x Stardawg)
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your "Purple Badlands" and raise you a "nannerfree" "City Slicker"! lol


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'll see your "Purple Badlands"View attachment 4278110 and raise you a "nannerfree" "City Slicker"! lol


Nice one, i hope my City Slicker comes out that nice. Was yours kinda leggy as well? its the tallest in the garden easily


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

I keep my plants down as compact as I can. 
It's nice to have some kind of scale in there like a "clothespin" to give you a better idea of what you are looking at.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I'll see your "Purple Badlands"View attachment 4278110 and raise you a "nannerfree" "City Slicker"! lol


I fold good sir!
Nice job! Looks like you found a really colorful chunky lady!
I know it's gotta be stinking up your room. Are you getting any sweet grape and incense play doh smells?
If you'd like to take a vertical shot with a clean background I'll use it on the website!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 7, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> yeah, it is really tough to beat flower rosin. a lot of people prefer hash rosin, but i am all about flower. best flavor imo. the trichs aren't molested at all really before being squished.
> 
> you're drying and curing your flowers before squishing, yeah? had a couple guys telling me they squish un-dried flowers. not sure how you would do that without getting a shitload of liquid in your rosin...


I’ve tried undried and wasn’t a fan at all. Makes a sizzle even at low temps and the rosin is all watery and stupid hard to harvest off the parchment. Tried it because I heard the same but won’t be doing it again anytime soon after the results I got.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 7, 2019)

Hair straightener + Wet Nugs = Steam Burns. 

I found the results lighter in colour but worse in taste compared to dried/cured. Almost seemed like it was pulling the waxes and shit out more when wet.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well that explains it because I beat the shit out of my 220 bag with a large drill + rubber spatula. 4 batches!
> Great yield.
> 
> Do you toss the material when finished or use it for butter?
> ...


lol funny you ask about material, I have a 2nd freezer full of blocks of run material that gets thrown into crockpot for butter.

Oh and get rid of the junk spatula 1, go over to the cement tools area and grab the metal 1 that looks like a single giant hand mixer.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 7, 2019)

this 1

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Marshalltown-24-in-Steel-Ball-Mixing-Arms/1000208691


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I fold good sir!
> Nice job! Looks like you found a really colorful chunky lady!
> I know it's gotta be stinking up your room. Are you getting any sweet grape and incense play doh smells?
> If you'd like to take a vertical shot with a clean background I'll use it on the website!


How is the Copper Chem hunt going?

When are restocks coming for the Jelly Pie and other indemand cultivars?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 7, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> How is the Copper Chem hunt going?
> 
> When are restocks coming for the Jelly Pie and other indemand cultivars?


Cookies N Chem is what I'm searching through now. The Copper Chem hunt was done in 2016 and yielded the #10 cut.

For the Cookies N Chem. First, I popped 30+ seeds a couple months back, found a bunch of great males but I was wanting to see more females. So I just popped another 33 Seeds. Had to do some digging yesterday but today it looks like all 32 I planted are up and sprouted.

Hopefully I'll find a worthy female for fems and F2's


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 7, 2019)

THT said:


> Jelly pie
> View attachment 4277510 View attachment 4277511
> View attachment 4277513
> 
> ...


Hey @THT, That JP pheno you have in the first shot is beautiful. I just finished one like her. I miss watching her already. My pheno like that did not yield well but i flipped them very early. I never did get pictures to do her justice but you did!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 7, 2019)

After 24 hours in root riot cubes and humidity dome

5 for 5 on MAC dawg
5 for 5 on cake n chem
4 for 4 on raindance

100% germ rate,


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm going to declare the MAC1-hybrid-germination-issue a myth. At least from the anecdotical evidence displayed in this thread.

Longer seeds maturation time and unskilled breeders must have been to blame.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey @Gu~ ...

I just stopped by the GPS site and seen at the top of page, "HUGE" starts in 4 hours... Never got any emails from the Gazette or any notification of a sale. Dont see any info on the site either about what HUGE may be. Can you give us some info on what's happening in 4 hours? Trying to figure out whether it's worth sitting up till midnight for lol...


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'm going to declare the MAC1-hybrid-germination-issue a myth. At least from the anecdotical evidence displayed in this thread.
> 
> Longer seeds maturation time and unskilled breeders must have been to blame.


Yea id say that’s a myth I often think low germination rates is due to grower error/method I rarely have a seed not germinate using root riot cubes in the humidity dome, paper towel and soaking in a cup I always have mixed results but that could be my error using those methods to I guess lol I just stick to what works for me.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Feb 7, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> 7 of 12 female Eagle scouts. I had 12 in that pack  100% germ. about 36 days in give or take.


These are beautiful!!! Let me preface this comment by saying I used to let my cat sleep on the top of my pots because she liked the heat and wind. It was a clothes closet with a sliding door. 

I hate to be that guy, but I'd regret not recommending buying a 4x4 tent and fan/filter. I'd also panda film the carpet prior to putting in the tent. You can use painter's tape to prevent damage to your walls.

Carpet can provide a home to pests and a place for particulates, and will shed. Imagine planting, growing, and harvesting your plants, only to see an assortment of stuff when you use a digital microscope for the first time, to see when to cut.

250$-320$ (100$ tent, 200$ fan/filter, 20$ panda film) seems like a lot. Plus, 50$-70$ for hypoapsis mites (tons of different names), rove beetles (maybe) and your choice of 3-5 other species with 1$ hanging sachet. (I use evergreen growers. They once told me two of the species on my list would attack each other, and then they recommended a better solution. Nature's good guys are pirates.) I'd consider it insurance against losing the money invested in genetics, soil and energy. 

No disrespect intended. They look beautiful. The last thing you want is to get a few weeks into flower and start seeing problems, be they bugs or significant particulate deposits on your flowers. 

As I write this, I'm watching a show that said, "people literally hate being told how to spend their money." 

Envision me as a goblin, troll-like creature except instead of pillaging vulnerable people as they cross my bridges, I give marginally qualified advice to people who didn't ask for it.


----------



## THT (Feb 7, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @THT, That JP pheno you have in the first shot is beautiful. I just finished one like her. I miss watching her already. My pheno like that did not yield well but i flipped them very early. I never did get pictures to do her justice but you did!


Thanks Capt, this is a really short plant, and only the top one fourth of the canopy looks finished. yield will be low, smells right now are a mix of blueberry and burnt rubber, hoping any of it shines through in the flavor. I defoliated a considerable amount yet I feel like I could have pulled twice as much off during veg and flower and had a better end result. I've got a few clones to play around with.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Feb 7, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey @Gu~ ...
> 
> I just stopped by the GPS site and seen at the top of page, "HUGE" starts in 4 hours... Never got any emails from the Gazette or any notification of a sale. Dont see any info on the site either about what HUGE may be. Can you give us some info on what's happening in 4 hours? Trying to figure out whether it's worth sitting up till midnight for lol...


I wish I could help. But I'm in the same position. 

It's about as good a reason as any to stay up.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 7, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Hey @Gu~ ...
> 
> I just stopped by the GPS site and seen at the top of page, "HUGE" starts in 4 hours... Never got any emails from the Gazette or any notification of a sale. Dont see any info on the site either about what HUGE may be. Can you give us some info on what's happening in 4 hours? Trying to figure out whether it's worth sitting up till midnight for lol...


Jelly Pie and some others are being restocked, that’s all I know.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 7, 2019)

Just a restock
Email will go out in the morning

Very few jelly pie
Doc Holiday is back, bodega Bubblegum, dynamite Diesel and a few others


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just a restock
> Email will go out in the morning
> 
> Very few jelly pie
> Doc Holiday is back, bodega Bubblegum, dynamite Diesel and a few others


Awesome


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 7, 2019)

do i pop hickok haze or skydweller next?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 7, 2019)

OBS week 8


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 7, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> These are beautiful!!! Let me preface this comment by saying I used to let my cat sleep on the top of my pots because she liked the heat and wind. It was a clothes closet with a sliding door.
> 
> I hate to be that guy, but I'd regret not recommending buying a 4x4 tent and fan/filter. I'd also panda film the carpet prior to putting in the tent. You can use painter's tape to prevent damage to your walls.
> 
> ...



I actually intended to pull that carpet up before this grow. i never got around to it and well there it is.. i dont know what this pandafilm your talking about is, but ill have a look into it, sounds like a floor cover? 

a tent is not a great option for me, there is a bigger room set up there that you do no see. 4x600s inline exhausts to 8inch exhaust fan about 800cfm all together. 

thanks for the advice. ive also considered predatory bugs, last round i got hit with fuckin aphids about halfway through flower.. that was a swift kick in the balls.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 7, 2019)

males all being rounded up in center and toward walls


----------



## boybelue (Feb 7, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> I actually intended to pull that carpet up before this grow. i never got around to it and well there it is.. i dont know what this pandafilm your talking about is, but ill have a look into it, sounds like a floor cover?
> 
> a tent is not a great option for me, there is a bigger room set up there that you do no see. 4x600s inline exhausts to 8inch exhaust fan about 800cfm all together.
> 
> thanks for the advice. ive also considered predatory bugs, last round i got hit with fuckin aphids about halfway through flower.. that was a swift kick in the balls.


Awe man aphids are the worst, I tried everything trying to rid them little bastards. Only thing that finally worked for me was Bonide Pyrethrin Garden Insect Spray concentrate. Now I try to spray that shit on the regular for preventive measures.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 8, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Awe man aphids are the worst, I tried everything trying to rid them little bastards. Only thing that finally worked for me was Bonide Pyrethrin Garden Insect Spray concentrate. Now I try to spray that shit on the regular for preventive measures.


your not joking friend. i ended up running spinosad and neem till i took them down. that was about 2-3 weeks before harvest. i didnt want to neem them but, fucksake.. the spinosad just wasnt doing it on its on, and they were getting bad, corpses, shells, shit, all over my leaves, then eventually on the buds.. so i mixed spinosad, neem, warm water, a bit of soap. SOAKED leaves, go light as possible for bud sites. even dumped some into the soil watering. they still started showing back up right at the end, and i just chopped it, cleaned


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2019)

Neem meal, Neem oil, Diatamatious earth, pyrethrin and especially Gnatrol will deal with about all bugs when needed. Gnatrol is the immediate end of Fungus Gnats. 

Watch what comes in from elsewhere and anywhere outdoors.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 8, 2019)

I buy these cheap mosquito larvae pucks that float and slowly dissolve. I throw one in the reservoir after every couple refills. 

I think people use them for koi ponds. They work well for fungus gnats and winged aphid control. I’m sure they’d kill mosquito larvae too if there were any in the garden. Non toxic it says.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2019)

Gnatrol.


----------



## boybelue (Feb 8, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> your not joking friend. i ended up running spinosad and neem till i took them down. that was about 2-3 weeks before harvest. i didnt want to neem them but, fucksake.. the spinosad just wasnt doing it on its on, and they were getting bad, corpses, shells, shit, all over my leaves, then eventually on the buds.. so i mixed spinosad, neem, warm water, a bit of soap. SOAKED leaves, go light as possible for bud sites. even dumped some into the soil watering. they still started showing back up right at the end, and i just chopped it, cleaned


Spinosad works great for thrips, but pyrethrin is the only single handed thing I found to work for aphids. I couldn't pick mine up and lay them over to get the underside of the leaves so i took a gallon sprayer and bent a metal sprayer wand w/pipe bender. Aphids are drawn to yellow leaves so I pluck all yellows. I made sure to soak every square inch and the top of the soil along with all the surfaces of the room, then repeated two more times a week apart. I never seen any more. I dont think it kills the eggs so if you have eggs you have to wait for them to hatch and spray again. No dought the hardest critter I've ever had to exterminate and I hate for anybody to get them they can wipe out a crop fast. It's a good idea to keep an eye on the bottom side of the lower yellows, if anybody has them going into flower its nearly impossible to save the crop imo.


----------



## NGA (Feb 8, 2019)

Anyone get seeds from GPS sent to Canada


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Cookies N Chem is what I'm searching through now. The Copper Chem hunt was done in 2016 and yielded the #10 cut.
> 
> For the Cookies N Chem. First, I popped 30+ seeds a couple months back, found a bunch of great males but I was wanting to see more females. So I just popped another 33 Seeds. Had to do some digging yesterday but today it looks like all 32 I planted are up and sprouted.
> 
> Hopefully I'll find a worthy female for fems and F2's


How about a proper Jelly Pie hunt of ~50 seeds for F2 breeding stock? I would snap up Cookies & Chem F2 and Jelly Pie F2 in a hurry, provided pictures of the selected female(s) and male(s). Anytime you want to send me 5 packs to hunt through to find some bomb plants (and send cuts back of course), just let me know


----------



## suthrngrwr (Feb 8, 2019)

Auction weekend too? @Gu~ I need to re-up on some stock since I got fucked at my lost spot after popping packs. Unreliable fucking people in this world!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 8, 2019)

NGA said:


> Anyone get seeds from GPS sent to Canada


You bet cha.
Takes a bit to get delivered though...just have patients as it might take 10 biz days to get them but depends where you are in Canada. Me I'm in Ontario.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 8, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> How about a proper Jelly Pie hunt of ~50 seeds for F2 breeding stock? I would snap up Cookies & Chem F2 and Jelly Pie F2 in a hurry, provided pictures of the selected female(s) and male(s). Anytime you want to send me 5 packs to hunt through to find some bomb plants (and send cuts back of course), just let me know


Jelly Pie would be a good one to look through, I've got some long term goals to offer a whole menu bred from seed instead of clone, but it's going to take some time to get that right. Fems are on the 2019 horizon and I have to continue to harvest stock for the store, but progress is totally being made.

mid 2017 - mid 2018 was a year of expansion, at one point I had seven people on staff + myself. I found out what worked and what didn't and recently I've really trimmed back on the growth to focus more on the product. I've now got two really great people on staff and I'm making myself work overtime. It's engaging so I love it.

I want to be the best place for seeds and that means I have to offer a more diverse catalogue. I know that, and you can trust I'm always trying to get better.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 8, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> *Auction weekend too*? @Gu~ I need to re-up on some stock since I got fucked at my lost spot after popping packs. Unreliable fucking people in this world!


Next weekend is the RAW


----------



## Cellardwellar (Feb 8, 2019)

Any reason why Purple Badlands was discontinued?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 8, 2019)

Cellardwellar said:


> Any reason why Purple Badlands was discontinued?


Not many were interested in it. That's really the only reason I'll discontinue something. Sometimes a strain will pop after it's been discontinued but that has been rare. Have you grown it @Cellardwellar if so did you like it?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2019)

I have one that will be done in ~2 weeks. I bought several packs. Very good. But so many new things as well.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 8, 2019)

Purple Badlands and Gunslinger are the only strains I have bought a second pack of after sampling some finished product, some tasty stuff in those packs.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 8, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> I have one that will be done in ~2 weeks. I bought several packs. Very good. But so many new things as well.


Your "avatar" is classic! lol


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Purple Badlands and Gunslinger are the only strains I have bought a second pack of after sampling some finished product, some tasty stuff in those packs.


I second gunslinger! As well


----------



## Turpman (Feb 8, 2019)

NGA said:


> Anyone get seeds from GPS sent to Canada


No problems hear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I buy these cheap mosquito larvae pucks that float and slowly dissolve. I throw one in the reservoir after every couple refills.
> 
> I think people use them for koi ponds. They work well for fungus gnats and winged aphid control. I’m sure they’d kill mosquito larvae too if there were any in the garden. Non toxic it says.


I forget the name but yes those pucks are just a strain of bacteria so they are non toxic.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 8, 2019)

boybelue said:


> Spinosad works great for thrips, but pyrethrin is the only single handed thing I found to work for aphids. I couldn't pick mine up and lay them over to get the underside of the leaves so i took a gallon sprayer and bent a metal sprayer wand w/pipe bender. Aphids are drawn to yellow leaves so I pluck all yellows. I made sure to soak every square inch and the top of the soil along with all the surfaces of the room, then repeated two more times a week apart. I never seen any more. I dont think it kills the eggs so if you have eggs you have to wait for them to hatch and spray again. No dought the hardest critter I've ever had to exterminate and I hate for anybody to get them they can wipe out a crop fast. It's a good idea to keep an eye on the bottom side of the lower yellows, if anybody has them going into flower its nearly impossible to save the crop imo.


I switched to using predatory insects and they slaughter any bug. I enjoy the bugs doing all the work and no spraying undersides of leaves.It's a higher cost for sure but can be used throughout flower.

For aphids, Lacewings are amazing to control an outbreak. The greenhouse I work in had bad aphids last year and ladybugs weren't doing jack. Brought in lacewings and they cleaned up house.

For Thrips I just used A. Cucumeris and Orius Insidiosus and had great success. The insidious are like a freaking terminator the way they hunt em down.


----------



## THT (Feb 8, 2019)

So jelly pie may not be such a low yield after all, I'll admit a lot of what you see here is fluffy compared to the tops, but maybe its thicker down low than I'd expected. 
Sample taken last night


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 8, 2019)

THT said:


> So jelly pie may not be such a low yield after all, I'll admit a lot of what you see here is fluffy compared to the tops, but maybe its thicker down low than I'd expected.
> Sample taken last night
> View attachment 4278878


Are we talking forearm/2 liter pop bottle?


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Any growers of raindance recall how long it went?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Any growers of raindance recall how long it went?


Took mine 65 dayz-fookin fire-it will be n da lab for awhile


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 8, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Any growers of raindance recall how long it went?


@Bubby'sndalab has a killer, sour skittles tasting raindance that finishes in 65 days.
One of the best flavors of the year, for sure.

Edit: see previous post. He beat me to it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 8, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @Bubby'sndalab has a killer, sour skittles tasting raindance that finishes in 65 days.
> One of the best flavors of the year, for sure.


Thanks bub


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 8, 2019)

My OBS #3 getting chopped in the morning at 9 weeks. It could maybe go another week, but I am ready.
 
I will update with yield and some bud porn. It will be at least 8 zips, better be 10, and hoping for 12.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 8, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Your "avatar" is classic! lol


My gro light....


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 8, 2019)

I made 2 large well large for me I am poor, orders 7 packs an order and they arrived safe . Both took like 2 weeks to arrive .popped 5 Cookies and Chem . 5 of 5 germ . 4 of 5 survived 1 died right after ditching helmet . 4 that are going are growing well look good purple starting to show very nice lemon citrus stem rub , not getting any gas smell yet but very ok with their smell


----------



## THT (Feb 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Are we talking forearm/2 liter pop bottle?


Before the drying occurs very close, I'll put it at less than a 2 liter for sure though still pleasantly surprised


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 8, 2019)

Gonna kill one of my city slickers off, throwing a new nana everyday, not risking the others in there.... it has good looking structure, so far my other city slicker hasn’t hermed


----------



## THT (Feb 8, 2019)

My Pebble pusher #1 is really something, not picking up any of the standard stardawg smells, hard to describe really.. sweet nectar and candy I guess. Also frost city.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2019)

Gnatrol and Dunks have “Predator Bacteria”!


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea id say that’s a myth I often think low germination rates is due to grower error/method I rarely have a seed not germinate using root riot cubes in the humidity dome, paper towel and soaking in a cup I always have mixed results but that could be my error using those methods to I guess lol I just stick to what works for me.


Fact. 
I've killed a bunch of seedlings because of myself. However, I'm like 95/100 on popping shells via a soak > paper towel. I've killed them after I planted them. If you get a tail easily via the paper towel method and it doesn't break soil it's the grower's fault


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Fact.
> I've killed a bunch of seedlings because of myself. However, I'm like 95/100 on popping shells via a soak > paper towel. I've killed them after I planted them. If you get a tail easily via the paper towel method and it doesn't break soil it's the grower's fault


Been there. Done That.
Paper towel method works great at my house. Greenpoint is over 90% rate here and as quick to crack as any, lots of vigor most plants.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Yea, all the GPS I've put in paper towel have germed fine.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 8, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Took mine 65 dayz-fookin fire-it will be n da lab for awhileView attachment 4278917 View attachment 4278918


Cool,thank you.End is in sight.Time to start checking with the scope.Beautiful plant,Bub.


JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @Bubby'sndalab has a killer, sour skittles tasting raindance that finishes in 65 days.
> One of the best flavors of the year, for sure.
> 
> Edit: see previous post. He beat me to it.


Well damn,that sounds delicious.I hope I get something like that.The Gunslinger I grew out tasted really nice.Excited for this one.


----------



## main cola (Feb 8, 2019)

Here’s one of the obs clones starting to get color


----------



## tman42 (Feb 8, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 22 of flower


----------



## coppershot (Feb 8, 2019)

NGA said:


> Anyone get seeds from GPS sent to Canada


Yes. Many times and never an issue.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 8, 2019)

The notorious lights-off photo


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Feb 8, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> I actually intended to pull that carpet up before this grow. i never got around to it and well there it is.. i dont know what this pandafilm your talking about is, but ill have a look into it, sounds like a floor cover?
> 
> a tent is not a great option for me, there is a bigger room set up there that you do no see. 4x600s inline exhausts to 8inch exhaust fan about 800cfm all together.
> 
> thanks for the advice. ive also considered predatory bugs, last round i got hit with fuckin aphids about halfway through flower.. that was a swift kick in the balls.


So a few things. First, shortly after I wrote this, I realized I have a thrip infestation. I'll explain more later in this post. My question for those short on time: once you have thrips, is flower or concentrate safe to consume, assuming the problem is resolved? I'm at week 1, could I get it under control; leaf strip at week three, and then hope for the best? Should I clone, cut, clean and start over? 

To your question, panda film is common name for plastic, usually white on one side and black on the other; the thicker the better. 

Your second picture better shows your room. I know a tent might seem counter-intuitive, but given these pictures, a 5x5, 8x8 or 10x10 might work. Given the amount of light, 8x8 or 10x10 would be better. You'd also lose less light to the floor. 

Concerning airflow for the air-cooled hoods, am I correct in understanding the by inline cooled you mean you have an inline fan connected to your four lights, cooling your hoods? If so, you could still run this type of ducting in a tent. You could split the output from your inline fan in two: one for the lights and one for the tent, depending on the size of your fan. You could get a secondary fan and dedicate one for each purpose. Better yet, do half for each purpose, creating a bit of redundancy. 

What's the point, right? Every time I get bugs, at least twice now in a few years, I play back every single mistake I made, every time I didn't wash my hands or the walls often enough, everything, literally everything. 

I do my best to keep the room clean. Panda film to the walls, which are routinely washed, maybe not often enough. No shoes or clothes warn outside. Occasionally, I'll peak in a tent without washing my hands or showering, but that's about the worst way I expose my room. 

About two weeks ago, I checked all my pots for my keystone beneficial predator: rove beetles. All of the other beneficials that survived for any period of time were not discernible from each other; they're all barely visible, teaming critters. Some are darker; some are slower or faster. 

Rove beetles are huge; they're like little monsters. They're big enough to take pictures of them with standard phones. Whenever I'm transplanting into bigger pots or from cubes to 2.5x2.5 inch starter pots, I try put few finger fulls of soil and a few beetles in the new plant, assuming some of the less visible beneficials would also transfer. Anyways, about two or three weeks ago, after checking all four large pots, I realized I couldn't find any rove beetles. I thought, "I should really get some rove beetles. This could get salty fast." Then something distracted me. 

If any of this is known to you, I apologize. I don't mean to hijack the thread. 

This has become one of the most developed threads on RIU. I'd appreciate anyone's advice. Again, basic question: if I can already see thrips, can this be salvaged? Will the flower/concentrate be viable?


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 9, 2019)

thanks for the advice Citizen. i dont really see me running tents though. most of my grow is planned out, im not quite finished.... 

Also, so far if i had to recommend any GPS seeds, i would lean toward Eagle Scout, i prefer it over the City Slicker i have had real success on so far. I just prefer the ES stature more, it seems to lean more indica. things may change after flower, eventually.


----------



## Barry Sockins (Feb 9, 2019)

Some great plants in here!! Keep it rockin like Barry sockins


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 9, 2019)

Cackleberries , the first two are pinesol diesel and cleaner with a cherry aroma, very pungent

The third more green one is much more kushy and berry but not in your face loud like the others, it’s also a couple weeks behind the first two


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 9, 2019)

Frosty hibernate


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 9, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> So a few things. First, shortly after I wrote this, I realized I have a thrip infestation. I'll explain more later in this post. My question for those short on time: once you have thrips, is flower or concentrate safe to consume, assuming the problem is resolved? I'm at week 1, could I get it under control; leaf strip at week three, and then hope for the best? Should I clone, cut, clean and start over?
> 
> To your question, panda film is common name for plastic, usually white on one side and black on the other; the thicker the better.
> 
> ...


Hey dude,type Spinosad in your search bar.There was a lot of good info going around just yesterday.It seems a root drench is imperative to getting rid of those bastards. You're early enough in flower,you might be alright.GL


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 9, 2019)

Maverick third and final run


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 9, 2019)

My copper chems are looking fantastic.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Related: Copper Chem F2s looking fantastic!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Related: Copper Chem F2s looking fantastic!


Related: Moving out of a home and into the next one, an ounce of seeded Copper Chem was found. I originally thought I had years of those beans, but they went fast as freebies. I suspect I'll have a bunch....like getting a 3rd coffee refill at Waffle House except better.



mistermagoo said:


> Frosty hibernate
> 
> View attachment 4279212 View attachment 4279214


Smoked some de-seeded bud of Hibernate yesterday. Kind of wrecked my mid day plans.


----------



## main cola (Feb 9, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> My copper chems are looking fantastic.


Got any pics?. I have one going that looks pretty nice. I’ll post some pics tonight


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 9, 2019)

My winter indoor this year is a mostly a mix of seeds leftover from outdoor grows from OGS, but I popped a few of The Deputy and damn, they are the frostiest prettiest girls in the bunch. While cutting one today, I noticed some nanners, they appeared so late in the grow that there won't be time for them to impact the grow, but I thought I'd pass this along.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 9, 2019)

Humanrob said:


> My winter indoor this year is a mostly a mix of seeds leftover from outdoor grows from OGS, but I popped a few of The Deputy and damn, they are the frostiest prettiest girls in the bunch. While cutting one today, I noticed some nanners, they appeared so late in the grow that there won't be time for them to impact the grow, but I thought I'd pass this along.
> 
> View attachment 4279292
> View attachment 4279291


Same exp here. my #2 Deputy pheno Hermed pretty good but very late. I plucked many bananas. And missed a bunch. None of them were viable. I found no seeds. Some of the most potent smoke I’ve run on both #1 and 2. Im giving a clone run a shot and see if it continues. I think mine was a heater blowing directly on the plant that I moved.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 9, 2019)

Chinook Haze - 30 days from flip. Run #2. Tangie, pine, and ascerbic cleaner.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

HIBERNATE vaped by mistake here the other day cleared my activity schedule for the afternoon. Checked my container and it was HIBERNATE and not Bodhi Phone Home. This strain makes my body feel heavy.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 9, 2019)

An orange blossom special bud from today's harvest.


----------



## THT (Feb 9, 2019)

Y'all are making me want to run the deputy @Humanrob @GrowRijt .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

THT said:


> Y'all are making me want to run the deputy @Humanrob @GrowRijt .


Anyone else have purple outlaw? 
Gorilla grape gush X stardawg


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Feb 9, 2019)

Hey Gu, 

Is hibernate discontinued or just out of stock?


----------



## Piggie Smalls (Feb 9, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Hey Gu,
> 
> Is hibernate discontinued or just out of stock?


Could be wrong but I think it was discontinued.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 9, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Hey Gu,
> 
> Is hibernate discontinued or just out of stock?


gone forever, did you get a chance to run it?


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Anyone else have purple outlaw?
> Gorilla grape gush X stardawg


I just got a pack of purple outlaw in the last few days. Thank God I did, I have my shot at finding that stinky cotton candy armpit stench pheno again... That sweaty pink goodness


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 9, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> An orange blossom special bud from today's harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4279333


Very nice fatty ya got there BGT! Can you give me some info on what kinda nose punch your getting off of her? She looks really citrusy...


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 9, 2019)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 4276708 View attachment 4276709 View attachment 4276710 View attachment 4276711 View attachment 4276712 Cake N Chem..8weeks from clone.View attachment 4276713


Ya baby


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Last year I bought a pack of 'Mother's Little Helper' from greenpoint. 
Unlike my packs of Jupiter & Beyond, all of these seeds are sprouting!


(Yes, that's a Tinkerbell ziploc. )
-- edit -- 
I've been told it's a character from Frozen.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last year I bought a pack of 'Mother's Little Helper' from greenpoint.
> Unlike my packs of Jupiter & Beyond, all of these seeds are sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 4279502
> ...


I picked up few CCS packs back then as well. Sunset strip fems have popped like clockwork, Purification on the other hand has been awful.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Very nice fatty ya got there BGT! Can you give me some info on what kinda nose punch your getting off of her? She looks really citrusy...


Super strong citrus/goof off cleaner/ some fuel smell. Very strong!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I picked up few CCS packs back then as well. Sunset strip fems have popped like clockwork, Purification on the other hand has been awful.


Purification was difficult to grow and fussy in veg -- but it's worth it. Quality of the bud was top notch. Very loud!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Hey Gu,
> 
> Is hibernate discontinued or just out of stock?





Gu~ said:


> gone forever, did you get a chance to run it?


Man...what timing. I just shucked over 100 of them babies. Very strong stone off the seed buds. Fixing to flame some in a minute.

@Gu~ - surely you hold back a few packs of personal beans from a discontinued line, right?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

been a long time gps thread, how's everyone doing? I'm just popping in bc I said I would, and I've got some of my jp getting close to chop! gunna start scoping under the digital microscope very soon! today makes day 40 since 12/12 flip. pics taken about an hour ago!

crazy as many times as I've ran these 2 phenos, I've never really seen them at their full potential until they made it into the sips, and somehow they have gotten even better than in the past! I also have 2 cnc phenos, didn't have time to get pics of them today, but I will soon!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man...what timing. I just shucked over 100 of them babies. Very strong stone off the seed buds. Fixing to flame some in a minute.
> 
> @Gu~ - surely you hold back a few packs of personal beans from a discontinued line, right?


If someone was to find the next cup winner in a pack from the discontinued line, I could only imagine what the price could up too! I honestly can't see him not hanging on to at least one pack of each, I know i would!

I have a friend who is kinda of a seed horder, if you can't find a pack anywhere send me a pm, I'll ask him if he has any, and if he would part with them! I know he has tons of gps packs that he hasn't gotten to yet! but I have no clue as to what!


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 9, 2019)

Running 4 purple badlands right now 1 copper chem, and a accidental cross of Humble pie and TN kush haha. Gonna be nice.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 9, 2019)

Running 4 purple badlands right now 1 copper chem, and a accidental cross of Humble pie and TN kush haha. Gonna be nice.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 9, 2019)

Running 4 purple badlands right now 1 copper chem, and a accidental cross of Humble pie and TN kush haha. Gonna be nice.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man...what timing. I just shucked over 100 of them babies. Very strong stone off the seed buds. Fixing to flame some in a minute.
> 
> @Gu~ - surely you hold back a few packs of personal beans from a discontinued line, right?


Yeah about 50 seeds of everything. I’ve got a good stock of personal hibernate.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 9, 2019)

Im glad i nabbed the one pack of hibernate i got. i have 2 females. I plan make a few cuts and try to keep them going a while. would be nice to run a second pack if it ever makes a come back


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> gone forever, did you get a chance to run it?


That's a shame. It's easy to grow, good yielder, and easy to trim. It will be missed.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2019)

Anyone up for some trades? I have some GPS packs I'll likely never run. Interested in breeder packs only. DM if interested


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

California Cannons in veg wil do similar things to Hibernate! Tested personally and by my supreme spouse!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 10, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> The notorious lights-off photo
> View attachment 4278999


Lots of beautiful Jelly pie. Are all of those the same pheno?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last year I bought a pack of 'Mother's Little Helper' from greenpoint.
> Unlike my packs of Jupiter & Beyond, all of these seeds are sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 4279502
> ...


I got a pack of that Jupiter and beyond I’ll throw them down into a ziplock to see if they have any issues like yours did

Had the tall white too but traded them out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I got a pack of that Jupiter and beyond I’ll throw them down into a ziplock to see if they have any issues like yours did
> 
> Had the tall white too but traded them out.


Good luck with J&B. 
They are notorious for not sprouting. I figure they were harvested early or contaminated. 
Only got 4 to germinate out of 2 full packs. One died quick and two were stunted.
So basically I ended up with one healthy plant -- and it was male.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

@Gu~ 
Out of the 8 Macdawgs I popped so far I have had 4 come up ( 30 beans all popped same way 24 of them are up) so I got a a 50 percent germ rate on them. Still holding out to see if they come up. Out of the four that are up right now only one looks like a normal sprout the rest look mutant well see what they do though.
Pics to come


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good luck with J&B.
> They are notorious for not sprouting. I figure they were harvested early or contaminated.
> Only got 4 to germinate out of 2 full packs. One died quick and two were stunted.
> So basically I ended up with one healthy plant -- and it was male.


That sucks, I grabbed them with nuggets back when nuggets bought packs lol. so no real loss if they don’t pop, don’t really have room in the room for them anyway but I’ll still try to pop them see what happens.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Bison breath

They did not like the -10 days we had
Got one looking like a Muskox

& more fuccin snow the next few days,I'm never going to get out this house.

It's truly some amazing animals in this world.


----------



## ACitizenofColorado (Feb 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> gone forever, did you get a chance to run it?


Almost. I ordered it and a few others but a money order get lost in transit, and I couldn't get another together. 

I'm in Colorado so am limited by counts. I tend to order and sit on packs. I don't want to lose the strains I have but can't try new ones until I do. It's an incomprehensible decision, so I just don't decide.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Bison breath
> View attachment 4279819
> They did not like the -10 days we had
> Got one looking like a Muskox
> ...


There's a musk ox farm down the road from me.
Their fur, Qiviut, is amazingly warm, but spendy.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 10, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Lots of beautiful Jelly pie. Are all of those the same pheno?


Yep- i think there are 6 JPs in there, a few blizzard bushes, and one Durban Poison on the left. i think I'm going to let these JPs and BB go though. They've been fun, but will have about a pound in the vault after this harvest. Still have about 8 seeds of each, and a bunch of other stuff i want to try. I think Purp Mtn Majesty and Eaglescout are up next. Variety is beckoning


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 10, 2019)

ACitizenofColorado said:


> Almost. I ordered it and a few others but a money order get lost in transit, and I couldn't get another together.
> 
> I'm in Colorado so am limited by counts. I tend to order and sit on packs. I don't want to lose the strains I have but can't try new ones until I do. It's an incomprehensible decision, so I just don't decide.


I'm in the same boat my friend. I'm considering reveging and making some S1s just for posterity sake...


----------



## oGeeFarms (Feb 10, 2019)

that hibernate is not a joke, super potent.


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 10, 2019)

Is dreamcatcher going to be the largest yielding plant out of all the GPS stuff?. I bought dream catcher , biodiesel, copper chem and tomahawk. Just trying to get a idea where to start first


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 10, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> Is dreamcatcher going to be the largest yielding plant out of all the GPS stuff?. I bought dream catcher , biodiesel, copper chem and tomahawk. Just trying to get a idea where to start first


Copper chem for the win.


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 10, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> Copper chem for the win.


Thank you, I will start looking there


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 10, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @Gu~
> Out of the 8 Macdawgs I popped so far I have had 4 come up ( 30 beans all popped same way 24 of them are up) so I got a a 50 percent germ rate on them. Still holding out to see if they come up. Out of the four that are up right now only one looks like a normal sprout the rest look mutant well see what they do though.
> Pics to come


That sucks man all 5 of mine germinated in under 24 hours all the sprouts have normal seed leafs no mutant traits yet. Hope the rest end up germinating for you


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> that hibernate is not a joke, super potent.


I made a mistake sharing a couple tokes of the seed mom with the cat I hired to paint the old homestead. 15 minutes later, he said he'd come back Sunday [ today] to resume work, but needed to take the rest of yesterday off.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 10, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Yep- i think there are 6 JPs in there, a few blizzard bushes, and one Durban Poison on the left. i think I'm going to let these JPs and BB go though. They've been fun, but will have about a pound in the vault after this harvest. Still have about 8 seeds of each, and a bunch of other stuff i want to try. I think Purp Mtn Majesty and Eaglescout are up next. Variety is beckoning


You have done a great job with the Jelly pie. My favorite bathroom is your grow room!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> That sucks man all 5 of mine germinated in under 24 hours all the sprouts have normal seed leafs no mutant traits yet. Hope the rest end up germinating for you


I did 4 each in soil and peat pucks 3 cane up out of my seedling mix 1 out of the peat puck they have been up for about 2 days. The one in the peat puck has died off since and here are the soil ones. Notice the two on the right the little one I don’t think is going to do anything. And the more normal looking one is a shit picture


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 10, 2019)

Looking pretty crowded in Veg Room 1.

These big girls in the 7Gallons as being hit with some fem Stardawg pollen.

You can see the start of a tray of 32 more Cookies N Chem babies. Looking for a special lady from that group.

Group Tango (Stardawg fem pollen donor):
*Grape Pie
Pre '98 Bubba Kush
Indiana Bubblegum
Clementine
Kurple Fantasy #2
Do-Si-Dos
Blue Dream
*
...and following group tango
Group Vector (Stardawg fem pollen donor also):
*Triangle Kush
The Mac
GMO
Sundae Driver
Copper Chem #10*


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2019)

Here’s a Cnc at 22 days from popping it’s head out the ground topped 4 days ago


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 10, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I made a mistake sharing a couple tokes of the seed mom with the cat I hired to paint the old homestead. 15 minutes later, he said he'd come back Sunday [ today] to resume work, but needed to take the rest of yesterday off.


That sounds promising.Most painters I've hung with are usually hardcore stoners.Including myself


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's a group shot of the 13 males that made the cut to flower. Cookies N Chem.
I believe I ended up selecting the third or fourth one in. Fine specimen. We'll see how he breeds.

I didn't have any pollen-free space to run the females from this group so I cut them down. One step at a time I suppose.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 10, 2019)

One time I ran 200 Ghost Town, ended up with 60+ strong possible males for an f2 (I selected 3 males for the F2 pollination)

The amount of pollen exposure from that chopping day still effects my health today. Now I wear a full face respirator, folks!


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

As it should be,one step at a time.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> One time I ran 200 Ghost Town, ended up with 60+ strong possible males for an f2 (I selected 3 males for the F2 pollination)
> 
> The amount of pollen exposure from that chopping day still effects my health today. Now I wear a full face respirator, folks!


That reminds me of a weed nerd I watched where sub stood in the room and shook a 5 or 6 ft male. The cloud it put off was crazy. I remember feeling my asthmatic lungs tighten up just watching him.


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

Some more pics of my obs


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 10, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4280069 View attachment 4280065 View attachment 4280067 View attachment 4280068 View attachment 4280062 Some more pics of my obs


*Excellent! What are you getting smell wise?*
The Clementine's profile while sharp like a knife with it's zest seems to lack that backend lasting residual smell an OG would posses. I do like the stark difference from other weed in it's almost metallic acidity.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

I went through my stash and realized I have nearly a full pack of the Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies.

Well... it used to be nearly a full pack. We'll see how these turn out.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I went through my stash and realized I have nearly a full pack of the Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies.
> 
> Well... it used to be nearly a full pack. We'll see how these turn out.


Wow...


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Wow...


Yeah that's what I said when i opened up the little clam shell.

I thought I had germed all but a couple of these years ago.

Thanks by the way!


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Gu~ said:


> *Excellent! What are you getting smell wise?*
> The Clementine's profile while sharp like a knife with it's zest seems to lack that backend lasting residual smell an OG would posses. I do like the stark difference from other weed in it's almost metallic acidity.


Next time I pull her out of the tent I’ll get a good smell of her ,,.I remember the last time I smelled her she had an orange zesty dank type of smell


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Yeah that's what I said when i opened up the little clam shell.
> 
> I thought I had germed all but a couple of these years ago.
> 
> Thanks by the way!


Gotta love the surprise finds!

I once hid like 7 grams of bubble hash and a half oz of bud up under my couch's under lining. Months and months later I end up flipping the couch a certain way I noticed the jar. I was like "what the fuck is that, Oh shit it's bud!"

Ended up getting blown off that hash, lol. 

Hope those beans pop up and do well for you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 10, 2019)

OBS starting week 9. 
 This one smells like burnt rubber and sweet vanilla.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta love the surprise finds!
> 
> I once hid like 7 grams of bubble hash and a half oz of bud up under my couch's under lining.


How high were you when you did that?lmao


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> How high were you when you did that?lmao


I did it high as fuck on hash, lol. I just had made like an ounce of bubble hash and was like "woah dude I should hide some where I won't find it for a while." Well I certainly forgot about that shit.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I did it high as fuck on hash, lol. I just had made like an ounce of bubble hash and was like "woah dude I should hide some where I won't find it for a while." Well I certainly forgot about that shit.


Mission Accomplished?Lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 10, 2019)

So I decided to randomly hop onto the GPS site to see what was on the reverse auction... and I am glad I did! 

I seen Sundae Stallion listed in the low 30's, wtf? Lol that is a rare spontaneous find... To beat it all, when I started to click add to cart, the price was dropping even less in 8 seconds. I rushed and got my discount codes entered and slammed the purchase button in a timely fashion... That was a great steal, for sure! 

Y'all must have been  on that one! Lol.

I now have 2 packs of the Sundae Stallion to run, also have a pack of the Cannarado original Sundae Driver's (Grape Pie x FPOG) "the orginals" and Blueberry x Sundae Driver along with it, both from SHN on the way as well. SHN screwed my order up twice, accidentally so they decided to treat me with those original sundae drivers, which they havent even had in stock forever now, for the screw up... They said it was a very highly valued pack of beans, my luck has been almost golden lately... Something must be wrong lol. But regardless, looks like I am gonna have the opportunity to find a few killer Sundae Driver cuts and cross cuts to keep around. Damn I am excited!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to the sundae stallions I've just popped. Good job on those. Can't beat those prices !


----------



## jayblaze710 (Feb 10, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> So I decided to randomly hop onto the GPS site to see what was on the reverse auction... and I am glad I did!
> 
> I seen Sundae Stallion listed in the low 30's, wtf? Lol that is a rare spontaneous find... To beat it all, when I started to click add to cart, the price was dropping even less in 8 seconds. I rushed and got my discount codes entered and slammed the purchase button in a timely fashion... That was a great steal, for sure!
> 
> ...


Packs have been hitting the teens for a while now. Glad you’re looking forward to it though. I’ve got a pack I’d practically give away.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 10, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I'm really looking forward to the sundae stallions I've just popped. Good job on those. Can't beat those prices !


I am looking forward to them as well my friend. I am REALLY looking forward to the Blueberry x SD more so than anything though. I cant wait to see how yours turns out man, how many did you pop? The whole pack?



jayblaze710 said:


> Packs have been hitting the teens for a while now. Glad you’re looking forward to it though. I’ve got a pack I’d practically give away.


Yeah I have noticed that as well lately, but I take it at the price I can catch it at when it is most convenient for me. I used to have hundreds of packs of beans, from all tons of breeders, some very rare, then when I got popped I lost every damn one of them. At that time, before I got popped I would gladly give away as well... But now, since starting over with nothing, getting a pack of seeds in the mail to me is better than Christmas was as child haha...

I would LOVE to have a pack of the MACdawg to run, been watching it for a while, but can never catch it in stock unfortunately...


----------



## whisperer57 (Feb 11, 2019)

dropped 6 of the eagle scout, all germed and grew healthy. i flipped to 12/12 in less than a month, got 3 and 3, which made me happy. now one is throwing balls, i saw one and hoped to work thru but another sack this morning...2 outta 6. i should take a couple clones.


----------



## Nyne (Feb 11, 2019)

??? Whats the Strength levels like on tha Jelly pie is it as good & as Sugary as tha Doc holiday ???


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 11, 2019)

Guys too lazy to post pictures again but I have 2 eagle scout 2 pioneer girls week 4 in another thread 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/ph-off-organic-flush-please-chime-in.982789/page-3#post-14739490

I will post finished pictures in this thread


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 11, 2019)

Wanted to drop an update on the Macdawgs.

5 of them now show some crinkle or anomaly of some type. No culling.

All 11 are living life. Not a whole lot to report other than we're grinding through veg.

Anyone have Macdawgs in flower yet?


----------



## vertnugs (Feb 11, 2019)

For those of you that pay attention to the numbers...

I see some one on insta just had some of their Eagle Scouts tested...27.43 on the thc.


----------



## undergr0 (Feb 11, 2019)

City Slicker Week 6 of Flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> For those of you that pay attention to the numbers...
> 
> I see some one on insta just had some of their Eagle Scouts tested...27.43 on the thc.


Good news about Eagle Scout keeps trickling out. 
Hell @Heisenbeans even found an ES keeper! Not sure if he will admit it tho... 

I may have to grab a pack when the price is right...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

undergr0 said:


> City Slicker Week 6 of FlowerView attachment 4280502View attachment 4280503


Nice brix bro! 

Is that basil?


----------



## undergr0 (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice brix bro!
> 
> Is that basil?


I think what you are asking about is something from the buildasoil cover crop seed pack, I do have basil in a separate pot in the tent, also a aji limon chili pepper plant. Are you not supposed to run basil near marijuana or something?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

undergr0 said:


> I think what you are asking about is something from the buildasoil cover crop seed pack, I do have basil in a separate pot in the tent, also a aji limon chili pepper plant. Are you not supposed to run basil near marijuana or something?


I have no idea if basil is a good cover crop but I love fresh basil (and weed) so it looked like you were killing two birds with one stone(r).


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2019)

Just chopped Sweet Basil an hour ago out of corner space.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 11, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> For those of you that pay attention to the numbers...
> 
> I see some one on insta just had some of their Eagle Scouts tested...27.43 on the thc.


I did see that. I have 6 running right now.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 11, 2019)

Low Stock on:

JELLY PIE

PEBBLE PUSHER


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 11, 2019)

1% CBGa might be of interest to some, I recall someone chatting about hunting CBG but can't say who.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 11, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> I did see that. I have 6 running right now.
> View attachment 4280507


Texas Kid's Indian Larry tested at 38.95 %. Larry OG x Blue 13. HooRah to the old school. Blue 13 is Blueberry f4 x Ray Davies X13. just sayinHe's proud of em, though, that's for sure!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I am looking forward to them as well my friend. I am REALLY looking forward to the Blueberry x SD more so than anything though. I cant wait to see how yours turns out man, how many did you pop? The whole pack?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Popped 6 sundae stallions. Pretty sure they've all poked up thru the coco. I'll check in tonight. Macdawgs will be updated too later...maybe half of my 9 poked thru. I did manually crack the shell on the last 2 that were being stubborn in the cup, dropped em back in an within several hours their tails were popping thru the shell so I dropped em into the coco...


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Popped 6 sundae stallions. Pretty sure they've all poked up thru the coco. I'll check in tonight. Macdawgs will be updated too later...maybe half of my 9 poked thru. I did manually crack the shell on the last 2 that were being stubborn in the cup, dropped em back in an within several hours their tails were popping thru the shell so I dropped em into the coco...


Awesome man, so your running the MAC's as well... Hopefully you will turn up with all 100% killer phenos, it happens. Here is the latest on my GPS beans... This was taken yesterday early am, I guarantee they have exploded on out even more since then. Very fast growth under that 1000 watt hortilux.


 


All looking perfect except for those three that I accidentally over watered that you can see on the right hand side of totes, droopy and stalled. They will come back eventually.

I just popped 5 more beans night before last, Cannarado's Orange Cheddar fems, I have heard killer things about that strain and seen some nice pics on insta... Orange Cheddar is (UK cheese/Chem D x Orange Cookies)... Gonna be a stanker I bet that.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 11, 2019)

Quick update for the beginning of week 3. Everything is chugging along just fine. Hibernate #7 back there is already starting to go purple around the edges of the leafs. I hope #5 ripens up quicker with the clone.
 

Im hoping the new strips from atreum drop soon so i can get to building a new light before these are done.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Sundae Stallion tallion


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sundae StallionView attachment 4280620 View attachment 4280621tallion


W h u t. T h e. F ! 
Did you spray paint those? 
Lol


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 11, 2019)

I forgot I took this. I found it scrolling through my gallery. One of the deputy's from seed. Two of them threw out these big ass fans on the main stem.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I have no idea if basil is a good cover crop but I love fresh basil (and weed) so it looked like you were killing two birds with one stone(r).


You mean get two birds stoned at once lol


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sundae StallionView attachment 4280620 View attachment 4280621tallion


That shets beautiful. Nice job


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 11, 2019)

undergr0 said:


> I think what you are asking about is something from the buildasoil cover crop seed pack, I do have basil in a separate pot in the tent, also a aji limon chili pepper plant. Are you not supposed to run basil near marijuana or something?


Basil gets along with mostly everything else, don't put fennel anywhere near it though


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

I keep seeing someone tagging gps on IG due to their tennessee kush, no mention of the actual breeder, cannaventure. You think gps would clarify that its not one of their strains but no...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> Basil gets along with mostly everything else, don't put fennel anywhere near it though


Basil grows great in coco and doesn't need much food.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Sundae StallionView attachment 4280620 View attachment 4280621tallion


 beautiful
...how she smell?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> beautiful
> ...how she smell?


Like burnt weeds"or campfire smoke?
But when these strains are cut, they take on different smells. 
No sweetness at all at this point in flower.
Everything is purpling out from huge swings in temps locking nutes out while holding moisture.
Plus, these 2700K Vero 29's are pushing the colors too.


----------



## abalonehx (Feb 11, 2019)

Ah. Shame it doesn't smell as good as it looks huh.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

abalonehx said:


> Ah. Shame it doesn't smell as good as it looks huh.


By the time it is cured, it is very enjoyable smoke. Everyone likes these Stardawg crosses, but they want variety. Especially the old Skunk crosses. The nasty, foulest smelling strains I can grow. lol
Old Skunk will never die.
The GMO x StarDawg smells like onions in the cure. lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Like burnt weeds"or campfire smoke?
> But when these strains are cut, they take on different smells.
> No sweetness at all at this point in flower.
> Everything is purpling out from huge swings in temps locking nutes out while holding moisture.
> Plus, these 2700K Vero 29's are pushing the colors too.


Definitely a heavy purple stardawg leaning pheno then. I had the same smelling and same looking pheno I found in a pack of jelly pie.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Purple Badlands keeper. I had a few other phenos not quite as pretty but they smelled fruitier...they're still in the garden but may get the cut...I've learned to wait until after the cure, pre judging a little to early has made me sorry enough times...


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

This is just to mess with y'all...one of my oldest cuts I call heirloom sour OG I crossed with a bay area gelato...I'm still figuring her out and wow the colors and frost that happens under the LEDs is nuts and they haven't had a full run only under LEDs. I've had them under hps earlier in flower and transition down the row to cobs but I've finally ditched all hps. I have an eclectic mix still, hlg 500 first tray, then 4 vyprs over next 3 trays, then last 2 redwoods, one with 1750s in the middle...


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 11, 2019)

Purple badlands chopped at 73 days. Big stretch with big nugs. Very chemmy stinky ass buds.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

TNT 1 pheno...still on the fence. Fully just not quite full enough...


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Purple badlands chopped at 73 days. Big stretch with big nugs. Very chemmy stinky ass buds.View attachment 4280816 View attachment 4280817 View attachment 4280818


Monster !


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

TNT 2 pheno. Think this is the keeper. Good stink, old school skunky at the moment I know it will change. Chopping these now at day 60


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Texas Butter. Great skunky og. Barely any banana...


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Golden nugget. Smells like candy soda. This run of er got harder denser...still keeping her for more reviews


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Doc non keeper...smells like rubber...


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Doc keeper. Sweet berry grape skunky with a touch of clean earth. Chunky too


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry guys just doin this as I harvest...noone else to share with lol. Fingers are sticky. Lovely medley of aromatic fruit and skunks...do we love what we do or not.. except for trim jail lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Sorry guys just doin this as I harvest...noone else to share with lol. Fingers are sticky. Lovely medley of aromatic fruit and skunks...do we love what we do or not.. except for trim jail lol


Looks like you're rocking the yields. Is that coco & perlite?


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 11, 2019)

I want that Heirloom sour OG that looks nasty! Your texas butter cut makes me want to pop the beans I got in the tin.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Golden Nugget. So grapey


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like you're rocking the yields. Is that coco & perlite?


Thanks they're not that great in yield and it's all my fault I know, I'm a work in progress always lol. Also my worst enemy with too much experimentation. I'm currently loving the mother earth coco peat, it has great stuff in it. I've made my own for years, changed it often and you know that gets old. It's so nice to just pop the bag open and transplant. Trying hard to re simplify


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Sorry guys just doin this as I harvest...noone else to share with lol. Fingers are sticky. Lovely medley of aromatic fruit and skunks...do we love what we do or not.. except for trim jail lol


I let them go till the leaves fall off so i don't have to trim. lolI've been using the same pile of Pro mix soil for years and years. I have a hell of a pile in the back yard. I just keep adding grass clipping and compost and a bag of Super soil mix and let her cook. My fertility readings are 5 and 6 with those cheap meters. I am a "lazy" grower till the end. lol


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Here's a potential Purple Badlands keeper


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I want that Heirloom sour OG that looks nasty! Your texas butter cut makes me want to pop the beans I got in the tin.


Here's the heirloom sour og that carried the gelato pollen to make that ridiculous purple frosty bitch I'm stoked with. She's an old OG from an old timer in San Diego, been a staple in my garden for maybe ten years or so now, and my old bud who gave er to me just passed from flu complications, bless his soul and rest in peace "Marco". So now it's that much more special and important to keep. She's expressing differently under the LEDs too I'm reviving her interest, plus shes more of an undiluted strain than most of what's available anymore. Grateful to have her. Ol Marco was a kid and teen in Berkeley in the 60's, lucky guy and great friend to all. I'll miss him. . Lol. Sorry that's it lol
But look at the lovely fall colors 2 weeks til harvest


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

I gotta water and work on plants etc , no rest for the wicked...sorry for hogging the airwaves for a minute. 
I'll update seeds tomorrow but lookin good overall


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

I think this is the WC x StarDawg. 
Sorry about the long hair; You don't notice them until you've uploaded. lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

GMO x StarDawg
Those nugs are "rocks". This cross shows potential. Not as "frosty" as the others, has a sweet, fruity smell. The other GMO pheno smelled like onions, yet very appealing. lol


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 11, 2019)

Is that cowboy cookies?


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 11, 2019)

All these flower pics are making me want to flip my timer early.. but i still have no viable cuts yet from this run. recently culled all my males save 3 im playing with a bit.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Is that cowboy cookies?


Yes and the plant in veg in the corner is another GMO. I got 4 females out of 1/2 pack of seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2019)

Culled one California Cannon seedling and the 5 are fine and lookin good early on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2019)

Has anyone else gotten a pine pheno out of OBS? 
I've got one that's 100% pine which is unexpected.


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 12, 2019)

Any fresh pics of copper chem?


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

Cookies 'n Chem on beast mode. These leaves are massive! Way bigger than my hand. Sill waiting on sex to show. From what I saw over the weekend, I should know by this coming weekend. They'll be 7 weeks on Friday.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Cookies 'n Chem on beast mode. These leaves are massive! Way bigger than my hand. Sill waiting on sex to show. From what I saw over the weekend, I should know by this coming weekend. They'll be 7 weeks on Friday.
> 
> View attachment 4281237


What kind of lights are you under? Those seem oddly small for 7 weeks to me anyway, usually at 7 weeks I have to pull a shit ton of clones and top it before I throw in flower


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What kind of lights are you under? Those seem oddly small for 7 weeks to me anyway, usually at 7 weeks I have to pull a shit ton of clones and top it before I throw in flower


Looks and seems like fluoros to me. I used to veg with fluorescents and they stayed 5 to 10 times smaller than when using my 1000 watter to veg. But honestly, once I threw them under the HPS to flower it didn't make a difference, they got huge fast and turned out pretty much the same as they would vegging with the stronger light. That's just my experience though.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)

Most of the macdawgs are poppin up, I excavated a little in a few to find the rest working their way up so I'm confident I'll have a hundred percent germ on the 9...one was buried on both ends and the stem was pushing up thru...I helped it and I'm sure tomorrow she (hopeful) will be fine...its not particularly warm in my mom n veg room right now, switched to all LEDs and it's been cold out...so I'm sure it's a factor. Heating pad woulda helped.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)

I dug thru the ones that haven't popped thru and think there was only one that hadn't cracked. I loosened up the coco on top of the ones that were starting to push up.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What kind of lights are you under? Those seem oddly small for 7 weeks to me anyway, usually at 7 weeks I have to pull a shit ton of clones and top it before I throw in flower


400w MH eyeHortilux Blue. Nothing heavy. They haven't always been in direct light. My veg has been a bit overcrowded lately. It's ok with me, I'm in no rush  . You can see by the way the leaves are facing, they're in the corner of the tent. Again, not always direct light! Not to mention I'm in living soil. I'm not force feeding my plants and blasting them with light for a faster turnaround. I'm in it for the fiya!  Cheers


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## jr40weed (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What kind of lights are you under? Those seem oddly small for 7 weeks to me anyway, usually at 7 weeks I have to pull a shit ton of clones and top it before I throw in flower


These kind of posts should make new members comfortable posting pics


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 12, 2019)

This is what my #4 MACDawg is doing now, its growing... but slower than the rest of the group. The other MACs are still alive, but need time to grow out of their funk. 

 

And some of the rest of the group... Some Ghost Towns, Blizzard Bushes, Bison Breaths, and a Jelly Pie in there...


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> These kind of posts should make new members comfortable posting pics


lol I don't take it personally, but I know where you are coming from. Some folks are just very straight forward


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

Couple more pics of my Orange Blossom Special


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 12, 2019)

Looks lovely. What smells? Have you finished and cured this one yet? Looking forward to some orange soon


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> These kind of posts should make new members comfortable posting pics





ShLUbY said:


> lol I don't take it personally, but I know where you are coming from. Some folks are just very straight forward


ShLUbY isn’t a new member and I wasn’t hating I was just curious, I have seen him post beautiful plants.

Lots of things can affect the growth rate light temp and especially genetics his answer told me why they grew slower than most usually do even his


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> These kind of posts should make new members comfortable posting pics


And if new members are offended by a post like tht well fuck them... we ain’t got time to babysit


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> ShLUbY isn’t a new member and I wasn’t hating I was just curious, I have seen him post beautiful plants.
> 
> Lots of things can affect the growth rate light temp and especially genetics his answer told me why they grew slower than most usually do even his


I knew you didn't mean anything by it bud  the internet can be a bit oversensitive these days though can't it?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> I knew you didn't mean anything by it bud  the internet can be a bit oversensitive these days though can't it?


Your telling me check the last 13 pages or so of heisens thread haha 

Seriously though welcome to the internet new members


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Your telling me check the last 13 pages or so of heisens thread haha
> 
> Seriously though welcome to the internet new members


LOL I don't even want to. I'm sure its entertaining but I have better stuff to do with my time


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> I knew you didn't mean anything by it bud  the internet can be a bit oversensitive these days though can't it?


Imagine you're the sensitive type, and you're excited because you just found a weed forum to chill on. A safe space where you can be yourself. Then you end up here.


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine you're the sensitive type, and you're excited because you just found a weed forum to chill on. A safe space where you can be yourself. Then you end up here.


ROFL that gave me a hell of a good laugh


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine you're the sensitive type, and you're excited because you just found a weed forum to chill on. A safe space where you can be yourself. Then you end up here.


We’ve all seen it and it usually ends up like this


----------



## main cola (Feb 12, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Looks lovely. What smells? Have you finished and cured this one yet? Looking forward to some orange soon


I’m getting an orange zesty dank smell from her. This is the second run with her but I never cured the first one This time she’ll get a good cure


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 12, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> These kind of posts should make new members comfortable posting pics


How could he have made it "more comfortable?"

It seems like a simple straight forward question.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How could he have made it "more comfortable?"


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How could he have made it "more comfortable?"
> 
> It seems like a simple straight forward question.


To an outsider/new timer they could have taken it or perceived it as a slight for their plant size/etc.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> And if new members are offended by a post like tht well fuck them... we ain’t got time to babysit


My mother always said "If they cant take a joke fuck em' and throw a brick through their window"


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 12, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> To an outsider/new timer they could have taken it or perceived it as a slight for their plant size/etc.


you know what they say about growers with small plants.... (insert random witty joke here).


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> you know what they say about growers with small plants.... (insert random witty joke here).


Small pots?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 13, 2019)

Im having problems germinating barn burner, only got one sprout thus far while eagle scout sprouts 100%


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 13, 2019)

Anybody have info on the clear water kush fems sold a while back?. I found a few photos on the thread but not much descriptions on smells and flavors. Anything is appreciated thanks


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im having problems germinating barn burner, only got one sprout thus far while eagle scout sprouts 100%


cant say about barn burner, but my Eagle Scout was 100%


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Your telling me check the last 13 pages or so of heisens thread haha
> 
> Seriously though welcome to the internet new members


Guess being blown out and watching the punisher has made me a snow flake for a min. Thnx for the warm welcome, I feel better


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine you're the sensitive type, and you're excited because you just found a weed forum to chill on. A safe space where you can be yourself. Then you end up here.


Could be your best post


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

Dream catcher done in a week or two.


----------



## jr40weed (Feb 13, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Dream catcher done in a week or two.


How's yield looking on this one


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 13, 2019)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> Anybody have info on the clear water kush fems sold a while back?. I found a few photos on the thread but not much descriptions on smells and flavors. Anything is appreciated thanks


I grew out a couple, it was one of my favorites. The flavor is tough to describe, fruity pebble limey cereal with a touch of death on the back end is how I’ve described it in the past. It’s more than that, it is wonderful and the high was awesome. It didn’t yield the most, but I could have let it veg longer. What it did tiled was rock hard and top shelf. I had two different phenotypes, but they only differed in color. One purple and one green. Flavor, high, and yield were almost identical. If you feel like getting rid of a pack let me know.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> How's yield looking on this one


Probably three zips of bud. With 9 plants in a 40"x40" area it's tough to say what yields the best. It's a bit crowded. I usually grow this every other round. Sativa structure. 6 strains 9 plants. I like variety. 11/2 to 2 lb.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Imagine you're the sensitive type, and you're excited because you just found a weed forum to chill on. A safe space where you can be yourself. Then you end up here.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Your telling me check the last 13 pages or so of heisens thread haha
> 
> Seriously though welcome to the internet new members


To be fair it was a dick move on your part calling him out like that, but I guess it's ok since it's the internet.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Could be your best post


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 13, 2019)

hah! @Gu~ is posting pics of his rooms now 

good shit. definitely something people appreciate.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> hah! @Gu~ is posting pics of his rooms now
> 
> good shit. definitely something people appreciate.


Even Heisen mentioned Gu is bringing some new stuff to the table. Oh, and Gu made Heisens list. 
Last but not least. lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4281757


bruce!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Even Heisen mentioned Gu is bringing some new stuff to the table. Oh, and Gu made Heisens list.
> Last but not least. lol


Not last that’s reserved for @antonioverde


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 13, 2019)

quiescent said:


> To be fair it was a dick move on your part calling him out like that, but I guess it's ok since it's the internet.


Only a little if at all, he deletes a lot of his posts shortly after posting I said nothing to him until he repeatedly made direct comments to me and another member. 

Idc after all it’s the internet and is old news now.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Last year I bought a pack of 'Mother's Little Helper' from greenpoint.
> Unlike my packs of Jupiter & Beyond, all of these seeds are sprouting!
> 
> View attachment 4279502
> ...


[email protected] " I've been told".


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You have done a great job with the Jelly pie. My favorite bathroom is your grow room!


Agreed. On both points.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gotta love the surprise finds!
> 
> I once hid like 7 grams of bubble hash and a half oz of bud up under my couch's under lining. Months and months later I end up flipping the couch a certain way I noticed the jar. I was like "what the fuck is that, Oh shit it's bud!"
> 
> ...


What happened to the bud tho?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> To an outsider/new timer they could have taken it or perceived it as a slight for their plant size/etc.


Well, it was in the "bust each others balls" sort of way.  Grower comradary.
That's part of the problem with kids today, they're so sensitive.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, it was in the "bust each others balls" sort of way.  Grower comradary.
> That's part of the problem with kids today, they're so sensitive.


What's the other part?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 13, 2019)

You mean parts? 

Of course I'm just busting some balls here.
People are problem in general.
Hope I didn't offend anyone.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Well, it was in the "bust each others balls" sort of way.  Grower comradary.
> That's part of the problem with kids today, they're so sensitive.


Ha ha...who are coddled by their parents...you tell me who’s to blame


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What happened to the bud tho?


The bud was nice and cured. I got extra stoned that day, lol.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 13, 2019)

My bison breath have been flipped. Only going to be small plants as i got a high female to male ratio and wasnt really prepared for it space wise. 

No topping or training either. Good structure on these though with good lateral branching. 

They look very promising in veg


----------



## tehdansauce (Feb 13, 2019)

Pulled these two cackleberry today. May try a reveg definitely would grow again. Ordered some OBS today for a steal. Will be starting them on arrival. Cheers!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow those cackles look figgity fat.
I'm still trying to find a keeper of that one but kinda moved on, although I have one more pheno about 3 or 4 weeks in so we'll see.
Does anyone have a hard time not calling it cRackleberry? Took me a while to notice theres no damn R in its name lol


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

tehdansauce said:


> Pulled these two cackleberry today. May try a reveg definitely would grow again. Ordered some OBS today for a steal. Will be starting them on arrival. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 4281973
> View attachment 4281978
> View attachment 4281976


I have one that will be ready in a week or so. Nice.


----------



## tehdansauce (Feb 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Wow those cackles look figgity fat.
> I'm still trying to find a keeper of that one but kinda moved on, although I have one more pheno about 3 or 4 weeks in so we'll see.
> Does anyone have a hard time not calling it cRackleberry? Took me a while to notice theres no damn R in its name lol


Yeah I wish I had grabbed a cut. I ran the first half of the pack outdoor and it did alright. Not a big yielder but I enjoyed the buzz. These two fattened right up indoor though. The smell is totally different on each one although they look somewhat similar. We will see in a couple weeks


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

Dream Catcher


----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2019)

Lookin pretty dandy ther Randy!


----------



## antonioverde (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Not last that’s reserved for @antonioverde


I dont have anything to do with heisen other than offering some pollen contamination advice that he didnt care for. Low and behold a shitload of bastard seeds for the masses.
I could care less what the next man is doing. I got my own shit to worry about.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 13, 2019)

Cackleberry around 56 daze.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 13, 2019)

All my Macdawgs are alive. 9 for 9. One is struggling to open its cotyledons all the way but I know she will, that inner seed skin was still holding them together.
Looking forward to seeing what they do


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 13, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> View attachment 4282093 Cackleberry around 56 daze.


White Out.Nicely done.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well just seen that I missed out on the genius graddypurple s2 is out stock I didn't even know it was in stock. I need a pack of anybody picked them up and wanna trade or sell a pack. I will def take em will pay more than site price if needed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> All my Macdawgs are alive. 9 for 9. One is struggling to open its cotyledons all the way but I know she will, that inner seed skin was still holding them together.
> Looking forward to seeing what they do


A little mist of water will help loosen up that skin.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 13, 2019)

These are my bison breath girls



This is the most common expression from my bison breath plants so far



I really like what im seeing. Much more narrow leaves than i was expecting but i like it.

Edit. For the record i had 11/11 germ and i have 8/11 confirmed females and 1 yet to show


----------



## quiescent (Feb 13, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Only a little if at all, he deletes a lot of his posts shortly after posting I said nothing to him until he repeatedly made direct comments to me and another member.
> 
> Idc after all it’s the internet and is old news now.


I didn't see all that hours later I guess.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 13, 2019)

Root porn. I've been down struggling for the past year or more guys so this is like so gratifying to see feel and smell. Yeah happy roots smell so good lol, like a radish or similar...so it's been a long turn around but things are all improved now, not a hundred percent but close, mainly no more root aphid n fungus gnats...that shit is no joke and people that say oh its easy just do this one thing...has never experienced them in full force...I've had every bug and pathogen possible, even russets or broads... I'll almost take those over a root eater.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 14, 2019)

Hibernate frost upon frost about 50 days

  

Maverick I been neglecting and still puttin out like a champ 
Day 40-69 who knows...




Magoo


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 14, 2019)

Cackleberries 

    


Magoo


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 14, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What's the other part?


Entitlement


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 14, 2019)

People are snagging dynamite diesel on auction a lot today. It's one I haven't tried yet...I'm just trying to not buy anymore I have so many flavors right now. But I haven't had a good strong diesel for a while. 
What are y'alls experiences with dynamite? Theres some good looking pics in GPS reviews...I'll search here too see what I find. 
Any input appreciated


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> People are snagging dynamite diesel on auction a lot today. It's one I haven't tried yet...I'm just trying to not buy anymore I have so many flavors right now. But I haven't had a good strong diesel for a while.
> What are y'alls experiences with dynamite? Theres some good looking pics in GPS reviews...I'll search here too see what I find.
> Any input appreciated


I have 3 packs of it in the vault was just thinking of maybe popping some next round. I asked GU about diesel used as I had read that it was a Rez ecsd ibl pheno. GU said it might be, I think he said it was from Michigan but I may be wrong. Pic sure looks like a rez pheno I hope so, I am looking for that grapefruit/lavender male to hit to ECSD and AJ cuts.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Cit slicker Some Texas butter day 26 

Cake n chem 
 
City slicker


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 14, 2019)

some Banana OG to compare it to


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 14, 2019)

Hibernate at 4.5 weeks


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 14, 2019)

Golden Nugget harvested a few days ago smells sooo grapey right now. Delicious


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 14, 2019)

Mos Cutty from Seekers of Genetics Wisdom has joined the Greenpoint Team. You now have easy access to some of his highly focused catalogue.

Available now click link below:

GENIUS GRANDDADDY F2 (Granddaddy Purple x Apollo 11 IBL Genius)







NEA CHEM (Chemdawg x Nea F2)







MADI LARGO (Candyland V2 x Genius Granddaddy Purp F2)







Released Soon:

NEA F2 (Forum Cookies x Genius Granddaddy F2)


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 14, 2019)

nice Mos Nea Chem (Chem d x GSC x Granddaddy Purple x Apollo 11 IBL Genius) is a monster like GMO with a lemon grape mixed in


----------



## Cptn (Feb 14, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Dream CatcherView attachment 4282080


THAT'S the one Randy. Looks like best of both parents.
What kind of smells she pushing?


----------



## tman42 (Feb 14, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 29 of flower.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 14, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> what's everyone like to flower their jelly pie for? granted the last 4 cycles I've ran this I've never had her mature this fast, I've also never had her in my sip before either, so I figured maybe someone had an opinion on her flower time. thanks guys!
> 
> day 46 from 12/12
> View attachment 4282875 View attachment 4282877 View attachment 4282879 View attachment 4282881


Lol


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 29 of flower.
> View attachment 4282898
> View attachment 4282899


Impressive! Is that 29 since flip?


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 15, 2019)

Cptn said:


> THAT'S the one Randy. Looks like best of both parents.
> What kind of smells she pushing?


Blueberry chem. This is the 3rd or 4th I've run and so far fairly consistent in structure and smell and taste. Same with the cherry deisel cross.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 15, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Blueberry chem. This is the 3rd or 4th I've run and so far fairly consistent in structure and smell and taste. Same with the cherry deisel cross.


Flipping tight dude. I love my cackleberry pheno too. Have had Dreamcatcher on deck for a second.


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

Can wait to make my order. Any canadians here want to share how they pay GPS. I'm looking for the quickest safest and most pain free way. Thanks in advance


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 15, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Lol


yea u right didn't get any help anyway, seems like it's time to find a new site to chill on!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> Can wait to make my order. Any canadians here want to share how they pay GPS. I'm looking for the quickest safest and most pain free way. Thanks in advance


Send them a money order......


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Send them a money order......


My bank requires a name to send it to. I'm not sure if they down with that. Does western union require a name on their money orders?


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Impressive! Is that 29 since flip?


Yes sir, 29 days since flipped to 12/12, and thank you!


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> My bank requires a name to send it to. I'm not sure if they down with that. Does western union require a name on their money orders?


Post office, blank money order, pay with cash.


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Post office, blank money order, pay with cash.



Cool sounds good. I'm 100 percent legal so I am not sweating things from my end. Appreciate the response now I'm gonna go win an auction


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Post office, blank money order, pay with cash.


 This is also what canada post says :
When purchasing a Money Order you must: provide the Sender / Pay To and Sender / Pay To names at the time of purchase.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> This is also what canada post says :
> When purchasing a Money Order you must: provide the Sender / Pay To and Sender / Pay To names at the time of purchase.


Hmm, USPS did not used to do this maybe it's Canada specific. There has to be a way to get a blank money order... but I'm out of advice for now.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> This is also what canada post says :
> When purchasing a Money Order you must: provide the Sender / Pay To and Sender / Pay To names at the time of purchase.


Western Union MO 3rd party or grocery etc. No data needed.


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Western Union MO 3rd party or grocery etc. No data needed.


Thanks for everyone that has helped. And I think I sort of de railed this thread so my apologies.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> Thanks for everyone that has helped. And I think I sort of de railed this thread so my apologies.


You never know how many you help over the years with the posts you leave behind. I like to think you have helped future GPS customers in situations similar to yours.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 15, 2019)

COINBASE APP
Download it and use cryptocurrency to pay. It's just like card once you set it up and it's the preferred method until cards are back up.


----------



## PoppaPuff (Feb 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> COINBASE APP
> Download it and use cryptocurrency to pay. It's just like card once you set it up and it's the preferred method until cards are back up.


It requires a passport or a DL to sign up? A little much. Thanks for your help


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 15, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> It requires a passport or a DL to sign up? A little much. Thanks for your help


CASH no change..just round up or down, go exchange to Us and mail. Its that easy. Cash is King


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Day two spraying Stardawg female with a reversal solution.

Stardawg Fem pollen hitting these females:

Pre 98 Bubba Kush
Indiana Bubblegum
Clementine
Do-Si-Dos
Grape Pie
Kurple Fantasy #2
Larry OG
Sherbet (Pink Panties cut)
Blue Dream


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 15, 2019)

Hard to get a good photo of this cake and chem, but I will say I think it’s all cake no chem atm, getting strong mints and vanilla smells, I just notice this beautiful rim of purple around the top fan leaf.... looking forward to smoking this one, I hope it starts to stack on weight...


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Day two spraying Stardawg female with a reversal solution.
> 
> Stardawg Fem pollen hitting these females:
> 
> ...


You may have mentioned it already and I missed it, Is the female a clone you procured or a female from your Stardawg BX's?


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 15, 2019)

jelly pie fems you say?


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> You may have mentioned it already and I missed it, Is the female a clone you procured or a female from your Stardawg BX's?


I believe it’s the Corey Haim Stardawg cut. Will verify.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (Feb 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I believe it’s the Corey Haim Stardawg cut. Will verify.


LOL!!!!!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4283155 Hard to get a good photo of this cake and chem, but I will say I think it’s all cake no chem atm, getting strong mints and vanilla smells, I just notice this beautiful rim of purple around the top fan leaf.... looking forward to smoking this one, I hope it starts to stack on weight...


That is one happy looking lady there mate.


----------



## main cola (Feb 15, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 15, 2019)

main cola said:


> Orange Blossom Special View attachment 4283268 View attachment 4283265 View attachment 4283266 View attachment 4283264 View attachment 4283262


Looks killer


----------



## main cola (Feb 15, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Looks killer


Thank you. She is a special girl. Best smoke I’ve had in a long time


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 15, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That is one happy looking lady there mate.


Cheers mate, it’s hard one to get that one dialled compared to some of the other gems that are In The tent atm


----------



## Turpman (Feb 16, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> Can wait to make my order. Any canadians here want to share how they pay GPS. I'm looking for the quickest safest and most pain free way. Thanks in advance



I've sent cash multiple times no problems. An unsigned money order is just like cash, if someone steals it they just put their name on it. Might as well send cash. 
Express post is the only way to get tracking and its 25$ So you have to deside regular or express. I've done both and had no problems.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2019)

This boy has sent and still sends cash from the Bible Belt to California, Colorado, Michigan and British Columbia without issue. That being said, I haven’t sent over $200 or so. Worst case is not that big of a hit for most. I have sent payment in a couple different envelopes when over that amount.

Can't remember ever mailing anything that ever got lost in 50 years except a light bill payment that fell behind our roll top and stayed “lost” there until we moved.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4283272


Well done! Looks like you got floating fan leaves lol...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yea u right didn't get any help anyway, seems like it's time to find a new site to chill on!


----------



## Sebud (Feb 16, 2019)

PoppaPuff said:


> My bank requires a name to send it to. I'm not sure if they down with that. Does western union require a name on their money orders?


The banks usually ask for a name but if you tell them you'll add it later they'll issue it to yo blank.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 16, 2019)

Obs #3 nugs dried and going into jars. I've trimmed about 5 ounces of that last plant and still have about 4 or 5 to go by the look of it.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 16, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Obs #3 nugs dried and going into jars. I've trimmed about 5 ounces of that last plant and still have about 4 or 5 to go by the look of it.
> View attachment 4283672 View attachment 4283674


fuck yeah man! i am hoping for 10 from my beast. this is 26 days since flip the other day.

let me know what the final weight on yours is.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 16, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> fuck yeah man! i am hoping for 10 from my beast. this is 26 days since flip the other day.
> 
> let me know what the final weight on yours is.


How tall is that monster? Mine was 40" from pot to top.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 16, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> How tall is that monster? Mine was 40" from pot to top.


probably about 4.5-5' tall


----------



## webby420 (Feb 16, 2019)

A lot of local grocery stores or gas stations sell money orders for less than a dollar.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 16, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> You may have mentioned it already and I missed it, Is the female a clone you procured or a female from your Stardawg BX's?


Got confirmation today, looks like Phil from Tierra Rojo Seeds popped a bunch of Stardawg beans from the '11 release. The female I have comes from his selection.


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Jelly pie that Hermed on me someone recommend flowering her clone and it shouldn't throw bananas WRONG


----------



## waxman420 (Feb 16, 2019)

Loaded up balls all over some opened I'm just really hoping this 10g experiment didnt fuck my entire tent.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 16, 2019)

I don't think I said it wouldn't herm again just that it might not.

If someone is flowering seed plants, give the clone a shot before they go tooting their trumpet about it on the forums was my point on the matter. I definitely remember not being alone on both opinions.

I'm sure you're fine man. If your crop is fucked from unopened preflowers I'd be surprised. I'd bet you've been watching that plant like a hawk and caught it in plenty of time.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> View attachment 4283865 View attachment 4283858 View attachment 4283860
> 
> Loaded up balls all over some opened I'm just really hoping this 10g experiment didnt fuck my entire tent.


Shit happens. There's a certain percentage of females that do.
My pack of Jelly Pie didn't herm, sorry yours did.

I just spent an hour with 1 of 4 females from a pack of Seed Junky seeds, pulling pods just like those. I hope I got them all in time and they don't come back. If they do, it's death!


----------



## klx (Feb 17, 2019)

Tray of Gunsligner about day 48


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 17, 2019)

Just nabbed a pack of Pioneer Kush for $16.00 Auction Weekend ftw.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> fuck yeah man! i am hoping for 10 from my beast. this is 26 days since flip the other day.
> 
> let me know what the final weight on yours is.



That stock is stocked.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2019)

Five Bison Breath in the back of the photo. They took it on the chin a bit when I transplanted them, but have recovered nicely. They are stinkers, very strong terps for such young plants.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 17, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Five Bison Breath in the back of the photo. They took it on the chin a bit when I transplanted them, but have recovered nicely. They are stinkers, very strong terps for such young plants. View attachment 4284282


haha, i see those yogurt containers have held some fire in the past


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 17, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Five Bison Breath in the back of the photo. They took it on the chin a bit when I transplanted them, but have recovered nicely. They are stinkers, very strong terps for such young plants. View attachment 4284282


I use little containers very similar to the empty ones in your pic. They are quart paint buckets that are supposed to be disposable. I cut one down both sides, almost to the bottom and put some drains in the bottom and set it into a second container that I black out. Super easy to transplant out of and to check root development.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> haha, i see those yogurt containers have held some fire in the past


I get my money’s worth out of my containers.....


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 17, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I use little containers very similar to the empty ones in your pic. They are quart paint buckets that are supposed to be disposable. I cut one down both sides, almost to the bottom and put some drains in the bottom and set it into a second container that I black out. Super easy to transplant out of and to check root development.


My issue this time was overwatering. I recently switched from all coco to a coco/ peat moss blend. The peat seems to retain more water then the coco.


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 17, 2019)

Found a keeper pheno in my current run of Bandits Breath. Going to make some F1s if I can get a male or cross it with a cookies n chem and/or Putas Breath boy if I get one in my next run.

Also picked up another cookies n chem in the reverse auction. There is fire in those packs.


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2019)

Bounce back form that cold snap
 
Bison breath

Got the veg room smelling funky.


----------



## Humanrob (Feb 17, 2019)

This grow was over-crowded, so there were a lot of secondary buds that did not get enough light to fully mature. In order not to waste them I took the top colas in a first harvest, and then heavily trimmed back some of the mid-level fan leaves to open the plants up, and now I'm letting the bottom half cook some more. The Deputy was the frostiest in the first half, and also is in the second. Next time I grow these I'll give the colas ample room and air to form. Just sayin', even in a less-than-optimal grow The Deputy shines top to bottom. 





As a side note... I've found that doing two-stage harvests is a viable way to save some otherwise wasted lower buds, but not an optimal way to maximize output in the big picture. There are much better ways to grow pot.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Humanrob said:


> This grow was over-crowded, so there were a lot of secondary buds that did not get enough light to fully mature. In order not to waste them I took the top colas in a first harvest, and then heavily trimmed back some of the mid-level fan leaves to open the plants up, and now I'm letting the bottom half cook some more. The Deputy was the frostiest in the first half, and also is in the second. Next time I grow these I'll give the colas ample room and air to form. Just sayin', even in a less-than-optimal grow The Deputy shines top to bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4284450
> 
> ...


I used to grow magnificent bushes in 10-20 gallon pots on their own. Over the years I found doing a sog style where light penetrating the canopy isn't an issue to be a best practice for efficiency. You could veg a plant for a couple of months and train it or just flower week old clones in number with less headaches through the whole cycle, including harvest.

I know not everyone is going for max efficiency or like training huge bushes, so ymmv.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Five Bison Breath in the back of the photo. They took it on the chin a bit when I transplanted them, but have recovered nicely. They are stinkers, very strong terps for such young plants. View attachment 4284282


I've got a few Mountain High yogurt pots is my collection.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2019)

Humanrob said:


> This grow was over-crowded, so there were a lot of secondary buds that did not get enough light to fully mature. In order not to waste them I took the top colas in a first harvest, and then heavily trimmed back some of the mid-level fan leaves to open the plants up, and now I'm letting the bottom half cook some more. The Deputy was the frostiest in the first half, and also is in the second. Next time I grow these I'll give the colas ample room and air to form. Just sayin', even in a less-than-optimal grow The Deputy shines top to bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4284450
> 
> ...


Those look great man.

I've been waiting to run my deputies. I have hazeman's strawberry cough and dinafem's SC I want to run with the deputy to see which has the strawberry terps.


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

Copper Chem..Not sure what day


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those look great man.
> 
> I've been waiting to run my deputies. I have hazeman's strawberry cough and dinafem's SC I want to run with the deputy to see which has the strawberry terps.


You need one more for a foursome. Maybe check w. the cats on the @Useful Seeds thread that are running Double Dipped Strawberries.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You need one more for a foursome. Maybe check w. the cats on the @Useful Seeds thread that are running Double Dipped Strawberries.


@CoB_nUt post them liter-o-colas~


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> @CoB_nUt post them liter-o-colas~


I dare not here!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those look great man.
> 
> I've been waiting to run my deputies. I have hazeman's strawberry cough and dinafem's SC I want to run with the deputy to see which has the strawberry terps.


I didn't get any strawberry Terps from my pack of the Deputy, it was more of an Og/Chem combo, like lemon starburst dusted in skunk spray. Was nothing strawberry compared to the tutti frutti smelling Strawberry, Shoreline carried.
Strawberry and Blueberry is nice on occasion, but I do prefer earthy dank with a twist of lemon pledge for an everyday smoke.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 17, 2019)

Well ive decided to go all out with breeding, my goal is to produce stable, connisour quality genetics.
I can not work in 9 to.5s or go into public much due to Anxiety and ptsd.

Ive been growing for 14 years now, and now breeding has called to be my true desire and only focus..

My first 2 strains are in the works now for The Seed Bandit Seed company.

1st, will be Royal Abduction!
 
Crossed with The stalky stinky Alien Rift Stud hes a standout!
 

2nd, Ghost of E.T! (Pure ghost og, my white spot pheno also Crossed with That stalky stinky stud Alien Rift.)
 

And as I mentioned the other day I have a accidental cross of DVG Humble Pie and CV TN kush so that should be interesting lol its very health and a real pretty plant with a tight squat structure.

I plan on hunting for a really special copper chem to introduce in my line up as well, I cant wait! I got alot going!

ill be making a on going thread to keep every1 updated soon as well, very excited haha.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 17, 2019)

City slicker day 28


----------



## J.James (Feb 17, 2019)

Cookies and Chem 
Flower Day 31


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Cake n chem

 3 Texas butter clones, judging from the leaves would say it’s gonna be one of the stronger smokes....


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 18, 2019)

At least 2 Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies have germinated and are above soil.

They are a little slower than my other seedlings.


----------



## GrowRijt (Feb 18, 2019)

Humanrob said:


> This grow was over-crowded, so there were a lot of secondary buds that did not get enough light to fully mature. In order not to waste them I took the top colas in a first harvest, and then heavily trimmed back some of the mid-level fan leaves to open the plants up, and now I'm letting the bottom half cook some more. The Deputy was the frostiest in the first half, and also is in the second. Next time I grow these I'll give the colas ample room and air to form. Just sayin', even in a less-than-optimal grow The Deputy shines top to bottom.
> 
> As a side note... I've found that doing two-stage harvests is a viable way to save some otherwise wasted lower buds, but not an optimal way to maximize output in the big picture. There are much better ways to grow pot.


Nice. Cool to see the different expressions. I had no strawberry terps in my three diff phenos. All chem and rubber tire with some citrus of differing levels. Offensive smell and epic stone. I may get it tested next round. 

As a side note deadpanhead has a bunch of BB3 male crosses that look stellar.


----------



## Nyne (Feb 18, 2019)

A few City Slik piks ! #Wk.6


----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)

Early hibernate


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Feb 18, 2019)

Damn I knew I should have snagged a pack of Hibernate when I had a chance. All you guys are finding fire in those packs.


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 18, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Damn I knew I should have snagged a pack of Hibernate when I had a chance. All you guys are finding fire in those packs.


u and the rest of us  it was screaming to grab it for a long time, lots of very nice photos of that one.


----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)

Ah the lure of the one that got away haha


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> u and the rest of us  it was screaming to grab it for a long time, lots of very nice photos of that one.


I suspect these are dry. I should probably count 'em, then find a tester that can pop a few right away......


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I suspect these are dry. I should probably count 'em, then find a tester that can pop a few right away......
> 
> View attachment 4284962


287..lol


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 18, 2019)

Nyne said:


> A few City Slik piks ! #Wk.6


Looking good Nyne... What kind of nose ya getting off of her right now? I have a few city slickers in my current run as well. I can tell some of them are gonna be really tall and leggy, but a couple are very short. Funny thing is, one of the really really short and stocky (best looking one) is a male. Lol. If I still had a veg room, I would keep him around. Gonna have to get to building a veg chamber asap...


----------



## Badmofo529 (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I suspect these are dry. I should probably count 'em, then find a tester that can pop a few right away......
> 
> View attachment 4284962


Are you gonna have them up on DCSE? If the clone I'm running isn't any better than the seed plant I might have to get some.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I suspect these are dry. I should probably count 'em, then find a tester that can pop a few right away......
> 
> View attachment 4284962


Looks great, I’ll trade you some JP f2’s for a few.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 18, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4284900


Awesome! Great job on that hibernate.. I am like everyone else in here, wish I had of got at least a pack when I could. It's like these strains (like hiberbate) sit in the dark forever with hardly any reviews, then they finally go discontinued and stopped for good. Next thing ya know, everyone is dropping pics of the fire left and right.... haha, I have noticed that with quiet more than just hibernate. Buy the sleepers guy's!!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 18, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4284900


So gorgeous, so jealous, great job.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Are you gonna have them up on DCSE? If the clone I'm running isn't any better than the seed plant I might have to get some.


Either those, or JP F1s as freebies.



LubdaNugs said:


> Looks great, I’ll trade you some JP f2’s for a few.


I get it...lol...good one ! No trade needed for you, amigo. Can you try popping a few like right away?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Either those, or JP F1s as freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> I get it...lol...good one ! No trade needed for you, amigo. Can you try popping a few like right away?


Honestly, I would love to, but my backlog of things I need to grow for folks is lengthy. Thank you for the kind offer. If you make more in the future, I would love to try them.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> At least 2 Alien Stardawg x Monster Cookies have germinated and are above soil.
> 
> They are a little slower than my other seedlings.


Nice!
Do you have any other old GPS packs?
I love old stuff.


----------



## Mr.Head (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> Do you have any other old GPS packs?
> I love old stuff.


Sadly no. 

These were gifted to me by an extremely awesome generous person on here a while back.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Sadly no.
> 
> These were gifted to me by an extremely awesome generous person on here a while back.


I have a similar "seed angel" trade me a few BB#3 x MC, that I grew out a year or 2 ago.

P.S. anybody with some older GPS gear worth trading, hit me up. 
I've got a few discontinued packs, e.g. Hibernate, that I would trade.


----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)

Thanks guys a lot of you are the reason I pick up packs so I apologize for uploading f a discontinued strain in return


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 18, 2019)

Turpman said:


> That stock is stocked.


yeah, it's a fatty. i'll get a picture of the stalk at harvest.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I suspect these are dry. I should probably count 'em, then find a tester that can pop a few right away......
> 
> View attachment 4284962


What are they? I'll always have a spot for Brisco's..or make one if testing is needed.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> What are they? I'll always have a spot for Brisco's..or make one if testing is needed.


Hibernate F1, shucked about 2 weeks ago.



Bakersfield said:


> I have a similar "seed angel" trade me a few BB#3 x MC, that I grew out a year or 2 ago.
> .


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hibernate F1, shucked about 2 weeks ago.


How much smoke you had bro, surely they're F2's...............or ya stealing Gu's plants now?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Hibernate F1, shucked about 2 weeks ago.


Ok, I guess he's no angel!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> How much smoke you had bro, surely they're F2's...............or ya stealing Gu's plants now?


Man...I can't keep up w/ biology. But getting 100 + beans of righteous smoke from a $25 pack....yeah, that's a steal, amigo.


----------



## DonBrennon (Feb 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Man...I can't keep up w/ biology. But getting 100 + beans of righteous smoke from a $25 pack....yeah, that's a steal, amigo.


When you look at it that way...................kudos to ya bro


----------



## Nyne (Feb 18, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Looking good Nyne... What kind of nose ya getting off of her right now? I have a few city slickers in my current run as well. I can tell some of them are gonna be really tall and leggy, but a couple are very short. Funny thing is, one of the really really short and stocky (best looking one) is a male. Lol. If I still had a veg room, I would keep him around. Gonna have to get to building a veg chamber asap...


I put dwn 4 got 3 females 2 very purple wich is what i wanted (and knew wud happen because gu's dog male bin throwing purple into non purple strains )
and one taller greener pheno ! 
They all did stretch quite alot compared 2 the other types ive got em with but stopped and started to fill out at 4 weeks .The smell of the darker 2 is slightly sweet fruity mix with a cookie smell .The smell of tha taller greener one is a mix of stardog and something else from tha gutter! 
I always prefer the shorter thicker phenos with the Widest Leaves . I find(IN MY OPINION) that they are usualy tha strongest of their type going back to tha times when breeding was strictly for strength in a indoor enviorment but on the bad side mre suited to mold and rooting problems but well worth tha xtra attention u gta pay em .


----------



## Nyne (Feb 18, 2019)

Sry about the bad quality . (had 2 take the piks off of a video on my other phone  hone)


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Thanks guys a lot of you are the reason I pick up packs so I apologize for uploading f a discontinued strain in return


Keep em coming. Maybe Gu will start producing them again?
Look what Archive is doing bringing classics like Grimmace Og back.
I wish he'd bring some Guard Dawg and Pestilence x's back.


----------



## chatttimes (Feb 18, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Awesome! Great job on that hibernate.. I am like everyone else in here, wish I had of got at least a pack when I could. It's like these strains (like hiberbate) sit in the dark forever with hardly any reviews, then they finally go discontinued and stopped for good. Next thing ya know, everyone is dropping pics of the fire left and right.... haha, I have noticed that with quiet more than just hibernate. Buy the sleepers guy's!!


We were looking through my friend GPS packs and i think he had 4 or 5 packs of hibernate.



Bakersfield said:


> Nice!
> Do you have any other old GPS packs?
> I love old stuff.


I have an old pack of Tres sister x PolarBearOG and a few GG4 x Monster Cookies all the other GPS i have are stardawg crosses


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> We were looking through my friend GPS packs and i think he had 4 or 5 packs of hibernate.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an old pack of Tres sister x PolarBearOG and a few GG4 x Monster Cookies all the other GPS i have are stardawg crosses


Tres Sis and Polar Bear sounds kewel. I like some of the older Stardawg crosses as well.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

Just planted 6 Black Gold f2 in blue Solos with 1/2” tails in 36 hours. First run was 4/4 vigorous males!


----------



## main cola (Feb 18, 2019)

main cola said:


> Orange Blossom Special View attachment 4283268 View attachment 4283265 View attachment 4283266 View attachment 4283264 View attachment 4283262


I forgot to add that this is the reveg from this girl I think I did better this time around ...Might run her in a scrog soon


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Tres Sis and Polar Bear sounds kewel. I like some of the older Stardawg crosses as well.


What do you like? 
I've got a few GPS packs that are no longer available. 

boomtown
purple outlaw
purple mountain majesty
butch cassidy 

hibernate
night rider
blizzard bush
the deputy
maverick
cackleberry
purple badlands
I'd be willing to trade for some sativa dominant fems.


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2019)

Speaking of f2's
Here is a bounty hunter f2 10 days ago. Not very loud but greasy af and pretty.


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Damn I knew I should have snagged a pack of Hibernate when I had a chance. All you guys are finding fire in those packs.


To be fair, I ran almost an entire pack of hibernate and ended up with only males and stardawg leaning females, like a hard lean.


----------



## THT (Feb 18, 2019)

Here is bounty hunter f2 as of today.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What do you like?
> I've got a few GPS packs that are no longer available.
> 
> boomtown
> ...


Do you like Tomahawk, Chinook Haze, Hickoc Haze, or Golden Goat?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Do you like Tomahawk, Chinook Haze, Hickoc Haze, or Golden Goat?


What do you want for the goat?
Everything on my oldies list is available except hibernate.
Got a few cult classics I'd trade too. Nurse Ratched looks hot but I probably won't run that pack for at least another year.
NR = '09 Animal Cookies / R6





-- edit -- 
Taking offline...


----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Keep em coming. Maybe Gu will start producing them again?
> Look what Archive is doing bringing classics like Grimmace Og back.
> I wish he'd bring some Guard Dawg and Pestilence x's back.


I’d bring it back I had 5/6 really nice girls with two distinct expressions,
Mostly purple frost monsters. I mean what the US has to offer these days is
overwhelmingly awesome..Can’t get enough bring em all back


----------



## Vicorbett (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Been a while since roots were this happy so I'm very stoked. Last run of the bodega bubble gum. Transplanting for flower, phasing er out, just other better flavors in the garden I'm focusing on....like TNT and Texas Butter and Doc Holiday, I think those are sleepers and the Golden Nugget is so grapey all of a sudden. 
My theory is the plants adjust and adapt a few clone generations in from seed and different subtleties show up that may not have expressed in the first run from seed.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Cackleberry, phasing outta the garden...I have a few phenos and just not what I hoped for, gonna try dynamite diesel next for a strong diesel...Cookies n chem here frosting up like mad but I think phasing out also, I have purple Badlands that is very similar and better producer...


----------



## Nyne (Feb 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What do you like?
> I've got a few GPS packs that are no longer available.
> 
> boomtown
> ...


Have u tried the Butch Kassidy ???


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 19, 2019)

City slicker


----------



## Nyne (Feb 19, 2019)

#ButchKassidy i like this mix better than the original because they got alot mre vig ! & kme  in Very narcotic


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

Did two Butch Cassidy a while back and they are narcotic and when I topped them in veg they almost stopped growing. Will not top next time. Mine both displayed most all Indica traits.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im having problems germinating barn burner, only got one sprout thus far while eagle scout sprouts 100%


a heated seedling mat underneath it might help the root growth.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 19, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> a heated seedling mat underneath it might help the root growth.


Careful with those propagation mats, i lost a big chunk of seeds when i popped for this current run using a mat. i had the mat and beans a little to close to a space heater, and i think the combined temps were a bit more than they could handle. Without the heater, i popped a pack eagle scout, half straight into soil, half on the mat. The ES was 100% germ. Also popped a pack of City Slicker to fill in the space of failed seeds, these i put all straight to soil, again 100% germ.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2019)

if it gets too hot humidity will get well above 60%.....our heating is super dry so I'm not sweatin humid at all. 29% RH


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 19, 2019)

Snagged up pig whistle for 17 bux and bison breath for 50 bux over the weekend.
Will run the pig whistle outside this summer the bison breath will grow when I get 
Love the auctions to get lower prices on greenpoint gear.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Snagged up pig whistle for 17 bux and bison breath for 50 bux over the weekend.
> Will run the pig whistle outside this summer the bison breath will grow when I get
> Love the auctions to get lower prices on greenpoint gear.


nice.....I should hang out on RA for awhile.

Got Tomahawk and Tombstone cheap last month. Wouldn't mind a non Stardawg strain, he has a few available now with different dads.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> if it gets too hot humidity will get well above 60%.....our heating is super dry so I'm not sweatin humid at all. 29% RH


Low humidity is good for finishing. 
My girls are sleeping now. 
 
Temp of the beast!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Careful with those propagation mats, i lost a big chunk of seeds when i popped for this current run using a mat. i had the mat and beans a little to close to a space heater, and i think the combined temps were a bit more than they could handle. Without the heater, i popped a pack eagle scout, half straight into soil, half on the mat. The ES was 100% germ. Also popped a pack of City Slicker to fill in the space of failed seeds, these i put all straight to soil, again 100% germ.


I've gotta open vents on my dome of I put a heat mat on anything other than a concrete floor. Otherwise, my little ones get too hot. 
For germination, rockwool in tupperware on the router works great. Highly recommended.


----------



## Nyne (Feb 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Did two Butch Cassidy a while back and they are narcotic and when I topped them in veg they almost stopped growing. Will not top next time. Mine both displayed most all Indica traits.


Yea so far tha most indica ive dne frum g.p.
It will stretch early but give u large coke bottle size buds all tha way down if u leave it with no gaps if u raise up ur light with it as stretches
& def prefers 2 b in a dro set up !


----------



## Nyne (Feb 19, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> nice.....I should hang out on RA for awhile.
> 
> Got Tomahawk and Tombstone cheap last month. Wouldn't mind a non Stardawg strain, he has a few available now with different dads.


I would like to see the Stardog thrown on sme Dutch gentics ,Northernlights ,Whitewidow ,blackdomina ,Sensi Star, Dutch Kush ,Shaman ,SuperSilver haze ect....its a proven breeder ud def get sme outstanding new strains alot better than mixing up with tha same local gene pool .


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 19, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Snagged up pig whistle for 17 bux and bison breath for 50 bux over the weekend.
> Will run the pig whistle outside this summer the bison breath will grow when I get
> Love the auctions to get lower prices on greenpoint gear.


So it was you that got the bison last evening...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> So it was you that got the bison last evening...


What did the mother cow say to her son as he left for his first day of school?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What did the mother cow say to her son as he left for his first day of school?


Ha ha-“bye son.”


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 19, 2019)

Biiiii soooon


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What did the mother cow say to her son as he left for his first day of school?


Mooooo.
Silly, cows dont talk...or go to school.
What have you been smokin?
Lol


----------



## hillbill (Feb 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Mooooo.
> Silly, cows dont talk...or go to school.
> What have you been smokin?
> Lol


Of course cows talk. Don’t need school but they talk.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What did the mother cow say to her son as he left for his first day of school?


----------



## Turpman (Feb 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta open vents on my dome of I put a heat mat on anything other than a concrete floor. Otherwise, my little ones get too hot.
> For germination, rockwool in tupperware on the router works great. Highly recommended.


A 30$ temperature controller is the bees knees for starter domes.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cackleberry, phasing outta the garden...I have a few phenos and just not what I hoped for, gonna try dynamite diesel next for a strong diesel...View attachment 4285353Cookies n chem here frosting up like mad but I think phasing out also, I have purple Badlands that is very similar and better producer...
> View attachment 4285354


Which ones are you keeping around I know you’ve ran a lot of strains, so far what’s your favorites?


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Which ones are you keeping around I know you’ve ran a lot of strains, so far what’s your favorites?


Current keepers are not in any particular order lol...
TNT I withered down from 3 phenos to one, theres some strong genes in that one and the one I'm keeping is bulky and turns purple with a great skunky kushy smell.
Doc Holiday I think has some great potential too, a wide swing of phenos in the 4 females I had I'm keeping basically the fattest producer with color, old school skunky GDP but way bigger nugs. Other phenos were way grapier but smaller. 
Texas Butter also way different phenos, I'm keeping one chunkier one for now, mostly OG kush strong some say they smell the banana on the back end but it's really great smoke.
Tomahawk I kept the one that reminded me of my first potentially original gg4 cut, big buds, great smell, easy trim, frosty as heck...
Continue in a few...


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 19, 2019)

Turpman said:


> A 30$ temperature controller is the bees knees for starter domes.


that would certainly make it easier.

I use a few of those nursery mesh flats over the heat mat to space it out and diffuse away much of the heat. Otherwise it would be too hot.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Golden Nugget is turning out more grapey than its first runs where more lemony so I'm keeping that one for now.
Dream Catcher was pretty good but the uniqueness of the grapey goat (golden nugget) pushed her out.
Jelly Pie I'm still keeping for one more run to decide, it is pretty gassy...
Purple Badlands keeper out of 3 all different, one kinda purple one more green those 2 not a great smell. The keeper reminds me of cookie n chem but fruit backtones.
Bear in mind when I germinated these I lost many to either fungus gnats and/or fusarium or something similar. And the room was crowded, I culled some prematurely and I also had those gnarly S-1's in the mix...
So my selection was limited from the start and I didn't run whole packs of any of them. I definitely think theres fire potential in all.
I may be going against the grain but copper chem wasn't great and I had 3 phenos, same with cackleberry n blizzard bush.
Long winded reply sorry.
The next seed run I've started in much better conditions now I have I think 3 out of 76 that haven't popped up yet.
All 9 Macdawgs are up n going, even the one that the skin kept the cotyledons closed.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2019)

Check out this monster of a fan leaf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 19, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Check out this monster of a fan leaf View attachment 4285721


Nice brix!


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Golden Nugget is turning out more grapey than its first runs where more lemony so I'm keeping that one for now.
> Dream Catcher was pretty good but the uniqueness of the grapey goat (golden nugget) pushed her out.
> Jelly Pie I'm still keeping for one more run to decide, it is pretty gassy...
> Purple Badlands keeper out of 3 all different, one kinda purple one more green those 2 not a great smell. The keeper reminds me of cookie n chem but fruit backtones.
> ...


Appreciate the deatailed response I’ve been holding off on my copper chem so good to hear your opinion in it. I’ve gotten pretty lucky so far, I ran a whole pack of gunslinger the first female I ran was a keeper, out of 6 phenos I had one other one that had potential, running it one more time but will probably just keep the one. I popped 4 cookies n chem and got 2 females 1 is a for sure keeper, taste, smell and potency is identical on both but one is way more dense with better yield, so I’ll keep the dense one and get back to the rest of the pack later. The phenos are all over the place but it’s to be expected, I’m glad I found the keeper gunslinger on the first pheno because I had one pheno that was literally the worst plant I’ve ever had if that would’ve been the first one I flowered I might not have ran any of the other one. I’m hunting through boomtown, raindance, cake n chem, and macdawg currently


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 19, 2019)

Dont get me wrong on the copper chem a few friends did like it, kinda lemony diesely I just didn't like how lanky it was and a few threw late nanners which may or may not have been my fault, I also possibly could've run it longer but my goal is always 60 days give or take a few. 
I'll search thru rest of the pack but after I run through the 12 flavors I just started lol. 
Looking forward to rain dance and macdawg for sure...


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 19, 2019)

Bodega Bubblegum #4 (More than likely the winner.)

 
Bodega Bubblegum #8

 
The borderline pathetic Bodega Bubblegum #2

They burn easy. I'm glad I slowly increased my nutrient strength.

This is on day 24. I would have probably had another female, because I left for two weeks and assumed my idiot brother could be trusted to water every 2 days while I was catching sun in an undisclosed location.

I was wrong, and two died as a result of trusting my less than capable brother. He tried to act like he watered them. I told him, I could tell by the amount of nutrient in the bottles how many times he watered. He shut up after that.

Took me 2 weeks to get them healthy enough to flower.

I'm using General Hydroponics
4tsp Armor Si
12 tsp Cali Magic
6tsp liquid kool bloom
30 tsp Bloom A&B Cocotek
30 tsp florablend
60tsp Fox Farm big bloom (found a gallon, why not?)
30tsp flora nectar regular cane flavor
30tsp AN Carboload
per walmart $9 trash can or 24 gallons.

They have been supercropped. So they are super big and bushy. I skipped the veg/bloom transition and only gave them bloom because they were short and I wanted them to get taller.

I top twice. I top once, and then I top the 4-6 tops that come out as soon as they get the same height as the main tops. Lolipopped heavy.

I'm of the opinion that #4 will hold up her branches without support. I hope I am right, as it would make life much easier.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

funny story, everyone knows about my jelly pie, I've ran it for the last year. well I've only ever had 2 complaints about it, pain to trim and never yielded very nicely!

well I have to take that last part back! she is still a pain to trim lol, but as for the yielding part, that wasn't bc of the lady, that was my lack of growing skills! I've recently discovered a new system that has shown me, I have always been a rather crappy grower lol, which is why my jp never gave me much yeild!

so as I said, I have a to retract that statement! bc here she is, the nugs are twice the size that I've ever seen her in 4 cycles, also she has way more frost than I've ever seen on this pheno! I'll try and get something in the pic to measure size next time,(size is bigger than a golf ball) but she's still a beauty!

this is my #3 jp pheno the really purple one if anyone remembers! day 51, pics only a few hours old, plan to harvest between 7-14 days!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> funny story, everyone knows about my jelly pie, I've ran it for the last year. well I've only ever had 2 complaints about it, pain to trim and never yielded very nicely!
> 
> well I have to take that last part back! she is still a pain to trim lol, but as for the yielding part, that wasn't bc of the lady, that was my lack of growing skills! I've recently discovered a new system that has shown me, I have always been a rather crappy grower lol, which is why my jp never gave me much yeild!
> 
> ...


Very very nice pheno you found there! I had 2 amazing JP phenos, one light mint green that smelled sweeter and more jelly like and a very colorful (check my avatar) pheno that was more on the chem d kinda side of things, but still had a syrupy baked grape pie kinda smell... Both yielded fantastically!


So I have to ask, what new growing system did you figure out? What did you do differently to get better results?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 20, 2019)

that's kinda funny the 2 phenos that I kept, #3 and #6, one was a very bright green almost all the way until chop, and the other was a heavy jelly leaner,(like yours)it showed tons of purples and colors early on, that's actually the same cut that pictured above, and also the same cut I won the contest with! thats just funny to me!

the method I'm doing is here, it's probiotics, using a sub irrigated planter! here's a link first 2 pages explains all.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Very very nice pheno you found there! I had 2 amazing JP phenos, one light mint green that smelled sweeter and more jelly like and a very colorful (check my avatar) pheno that was more on the chem d kinda side of things, but still had a syrupy baked grape pie kinda smell... Both yielded fantastically!
> 
> 
> So I have to ask, what new growing system did you figure out? What did you do differently to get better results?


Lol that is kinda funny, pretty ironic honestly...

The quality on these pics arent that great, and damn sure don't do either pheno I had any justice but since I dug these up I am gonna go head and throw them all put there... There are several. This was my last run with the JP before I lost all my cuts... And I will check out that link as well buddy. I do have some amazing photos of both phenos but gonna take some digging around to find them. Will definitely post them up when I do.



*Jelly Pie #4 (**Green Pheno**) "*This one was sweeter on the nose, very uplifting powerful high, bit less yield than the #5)



     
*

*


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

*Jelly Pie #5 (Purple Pheno) "This one yielded better and was EXTREMELY narcotic!"




         *
 
*



*
Again, sorry for the low quality pics on most of them, but I will dig up more eventually and also pics of both finished and dried nugs from each one. They both yielded insanely great with rock solid nugs, those were both grown in 3 gallon pots with promix and yielded 5 oz each... well the green pheno was short of that more like 4 3/4 oz... There is fire to be found in JP!


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

I searched way back and dug up some of those photos... here are much better pics.


*Jelly Pie #5 "Purple Pheno"

*
    





*Jelly Pie #6 (Green pheno)

*


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

@THT any updates on that Pebble Pusher bro? I popped like 8 of them (I think), I have more than I can pretty much keep up with atm. Lol. But so far, I honestly believe they are all going to be females as most of my males are showing already on all the other strains. I seen your pics from back in January, I assume she is probably close, if not already done by now??

Looks like most of my City Slickers are turning out to be males, looks like I might get a couple females out of them, unfortunately ... All other strains are looking good so far, but the City Slicker is becoming a bummer and I looked forward to that one. Although if I had a place to keep a male, some of them are very nice stud material, short, stocky and very branchy with a good amount of trichs on the leaves.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 20, 2019)

@THT shit, my bad lol. Just seen those pics you uploaded wasn't in January, it was this month actually. So I guess your not as far along as I was thinking.. Would still like a good update on it however


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 20, 2019)

Doc holiday 25 days veg getting leaf curl from salt accumulation ,water PH above 8 ,use vinegar to bring it down


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 20, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> nice.....I should hang out on RA for awhile.
> 
> Got Tomahawk and Tombstone cheap last month. Wouldn't mind a non Stardawg strain, he has a few available now with different dads.


Those strains you got look nice. I love the deals lo.
I did notice a couple new strains that were not with the stardawg. I look forward to seeing more stains without stardawg to.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 20, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> So it was you that got the bison last evening...


Ya prolly was 50 bux 
Sat on the site for hours to grab it for that price. Was surprised it was that low as other bison went for more money than that.
Tried to get the jelly pie but that one didn’t go down in price much. Oh well maybe another time I’ll grab it for low price.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2019)

Five Bison Breath in the back. I will keep them in vegetative growth for a couple more weeks, lollipop them, and then put them into flowering.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 20, 2019)

Hibernate 55 days


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 20, 2019)

Just flipped 2 CNC 1 male very tight spacing lemon stem rub and 1 female same leaf type but more spacing , Lanky in comparison with a Chem rank stem rub 2 smaller ones 3 weeks behind happy to get 1 of each so far healthy plants no sign of any Caitlyn


----------



## THT (Feb 20, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> any updates on that Pebble Pusher


Here they are today

Fruity pebble dominate expression 
  

This one is a bit more stardawg dominate, but still a nice mixture of the two


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 20, 2019)

Looking great. Excited to have pebble pusher starting in my garden. 
Is yours sweet?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 20, 2019)

After lurking on this thread for a year I decided to make an account so I can show my results with Greenpoint Seeds. I've only grown the Bodega Bubblegum so far; I planted two and they were both females. Had to chop one down early due to clusters of nanners which sucks as she was still pushing pistils and gaining weight. Here's some pictures of that lady 

 
Here's her sister who will get the chop soon


----------



## THT (Feb 20, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Is yours sweet?


This is my first go with it, it smells sweet, but can't speak yet to the flavor.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> After lurking on this thread for a year I decided to make an account so I can show my results with Greenpoint Seeds. I've only grown the Bodega Bubblegum so far; I planted two and they were both females. Had to chop one down early due to clusters of nanners which sucks as she was still pushing pistils and gaining weight. Here's some pictures of that lady View attachment 4286183
> 
> View attachment 4286185
> Here's her sister who will get the chop soon
> View attachment 4286186


well done.. shit looks way different/better than my BB


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> well done.. shit looks way different/better than my BB


Thanks! I only vegged them for about 3-4 weeks before flipping them and these things are chunky. With a good veg this strain could yield really well! I'm going to attempt to reveg them, take some clones, and maybe spray a little colloidal silver to keep the genetics depending on the smoke.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 20, 2019)

One


AlienAthena said:


> After lurking on this thread for a year I decided to make an account so I can show my results with Greenpoint Seeds. I've only grown the Bodega Bubblegum so far; I planted two and they were both females. Had to chop one down early due to clusters of nanners which sucks as she was still pushing pistils and gaining weight. Here's some pictures of that lady View attachment 4286183
> 
> View attachment 4286185
> Here's her sister who will get the chop soon
> View attachment 4286186


 One of the nicest BB i have seen. Well done and welcome aboard. Gets kinda rough in this thread sometimes but also packed with a lot of knowledgeable growers. No worse than tuning into a daytime soap.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Cake n chem day 31, this is leaning to wedding cake with the minty vanilla smells. Can’t smell any chemmy notes at all. Looks potent.


----------



## main cola (Feb 20, 2019)

Couple pics of my Copper Chem


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 20, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> funny story, everyone knows about my jelly pie, I've ran it for the last year. well I've only ever had 2 complaints about it, pain to trim and never yielded very nicely!
> 
> well I have to take that last part back! she is still a pain to trim lol, but as for the yielding part, that wasn't bc of the lady, that was my lack of growing skills! I've recently discovered a new system that has shown me, I have always been a rather crappy grower lol, which is why my jp never gave me much yeild!
> 
> ...


Looks great I also swear by the jp . I'd suggest city slickers was my last go and I may say a nice surprise . that galeto went with the dawg surprisingly well. Mostly stardwag leaners though as that male is hung a bit to well I find with GPS .


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 20, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate 55 days
> 
> 
> View attachment 4286106 View attachment 4286107 View attachment 4286108


Hibernate is one of the strains that will quit throwing hair and finish. Sky dweller had white hair when I took them at 67 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Thanks! I only vegged them for about 3-4 weeks before flipping them and these things are chunky. With a good veg this strain could yield really well! I'm going to attempt to reveg them, take some clones, and maybe spray a little colloidal silver to keep the genetics depending on the smoke.


Did you get any bubblegum smells off either one? 

I'm thinking about popping a few because I want some bubble gum terps.


----------



## THT (Feb 20, 2019)

Has anyone run the ecto cooler cross? Thoughts?


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 20, 2019)

I'm having second thoughts on kicking out this pheno of Purple Badlands ... this is day 55. Love the colors and it has a mild old school purple smell...I may cut one clone of the last one that's 2 days into flower. Ugh. Need to streamline flavors, not easy


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you get any bubblegum smells off either one?
> 
> I'm thinking about popping a few because I want some bubble gum terps.


My one bubble gum pheno was very bubblicious as she was maturing but the smell changed. I know others here had some interesting experiences with it curing not so great. I'm not continuing my version but I only had one, I'm hoping more potential in rest of pack...but I'll tell ya the surpriser for me right now is the Golden Nugget, I'm probably 3 cuts from the seed mom just perpetuating her a couple clones at a time and wow it's so grape candy/gum/soda syrup. ...ready to trim now so I hope it stays thru the cure...keep ya posted on it.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> View attachment 4286597 View attachment 4286598 View attachment 4286599I'm having second thoughts on kicking out this pheno of Purple Badlands ... this is day 55. Love the colors and it has a mild old school purple smell...I may cut one clone of the last one that's 2 days into flower. Ugh. Need to streamline flavors, not easy


I know the pain of seeing so many plants and having to make cuts all too well. With how many you're popping recently I can tell you're in for some fun. 

Something to think about with higher population searching; give every good plant or good smoke a second run, maybe you'll improve on what was lacking from making it an obvious winner. From there it gets tricky. 

I only keep clone only level plants. These plants can have one minor flaw. Basically if a simple outcrossing wouldn't produce a likely "next big thing", it's not staying. Take ecsd and pre98 bubba for example. Both have one minor flaw, ecsd takes forever to finish and bubba grows slowly because the stems and leaf mass are ridiculous. Together they'd fix each other and could produce the next big thing if you found the right plant.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 21, 2019)

THT said:


> Has anyone run the ecto cooler cross? Thoughts?


 I have it, but its still sitting idle..


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

Yeah I have regretted ditching a few cuts over the years so I hoard best I can. But the population gets tricky for sure. Some I keep moms of and some i just cut off before flower, you know the deal. You're right, 12 new flavors is gonna suck lol that's why I'm workin down to ultimates... I sure hope to find a killer pheno in the Macdawgs. 
I like your east coast pre 98 idea though...hmmm. looking forward to my pioneers, been lotta years since my old bubba


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

there the pioneers are. Lookin happy. Funny leafed mac in front...got a few funny ones. I'm feeling theyll work it out n straighten up...we'll see


----------



## quiescent (Feb 21, 2019)

You'll be doing those pioneers justice in no time. I remember the pictures earlier in the thread of it and Cali cannon were sick.


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks like all of my pioneer's are gonna turn out females. Really excited for that one and they are very short, stocky, branchy and seem to be growing rather quickly. Hope I get a few pre98 learners, I can already tell the majority are. Also, looking forward to that fast finishing time...


*Does anyone have any photos/links to a good Pioneer grow? Would love to see them!*


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Getting wet tomorrow. 
Some new with the old.
I need to start blazing through some of my Greenpoint collection.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

Woah never saw the sitting bull. Great genetics I'm going to love seeing that. I've been chasing cindy a long time. 
Lol...well there's a lot to that story, awh man...sorry man I just went straight down memory lane full throttle, fuckinA I was just fantasizing about her like half an hour ago no joke. Anyways post as she develops please


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

I know noone asked...lol...but here just picture this...me early 20's her mid 30's...sexy cyclist, open heart and free mind...duh. yeah so shes just shy of 60 now, and still hot as hell tall and gorgeous ...says she misses seeing me.
Fuck.
You guys know the deal.
Back to trim jail.
.sorry lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Woah never saw the sitting bull. Great genetics I'm going to love seeing that. I've been chasing cindy a long time.
> Lol...well there's a lot to that story, awh man...sorry man I just went straight down memory lane full throttle, fuckinA I was just fantasizing about her like half an hour ago no joke. Anyways post as she develops please


Thanks, this is the Glass Slipper X Stardawg cross. 
I bought these about 2 years ago after a recommendation from @typoerror that it was his favorite Greenpoint strain, or Glass Slipper was his favorite, I can't remember.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Getting wet tomorrow.
> Some new with the old.
> I need to start blazing through some of my Greenpoint collection.
> View attachment 4286619


Sitting Bull is one of the strains that I've been looking for, does anyone have it or know someone that does?
Really like to see how these turn out for ya Bakersfield.


----------



## THT (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a pioneer kush going also, not a whole lot of smells other than stardawg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Sitting Bull is one of the strains that I've been looking for, does anyone have it or know someone that does?
> Really like to see how these turn out for ya Bakersfield.


Found it!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

That was a good hold out. Wonder if Gu has any left or can make more


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you get any bubblegum smells off either one?
> 
> I'm thinking about popping a few because I want some bubble gum terps.


Before I chopped this one, whenever I would bump into it in the tent I got whiffs of bubblegum but now in the jars it smells very sweet/floral up close but if you walk out of the room with the jars open it smells like fuel. It's only been in the jars for 2 days and already the smell has changed. The fuel smell isn't as dominant anymore so hopefully with a good cure the bubblegum will really come out. .


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> After lurking on this thread for a year I decided to make an account so I can show my results with Greenpoint Seeds.* I've only grown the Bodega Bubblegum so far; *


Just realized this is technically false as I have also grown the Chinook Haze outside during Summer 2018 but I forgot about that because someone stole one of them. They took it right before flowering by yanking it out the pot . The other one stretched a lot and was only starting to truly bud up late so chopped it before the cold came in. Never got to enjoy it. Also germinated a Doc Holiday but it was a boy but luckily I gave some to my dad's friend that grows and I believe he has a girl nearing harvest soon.

Now, I'm trying to decide between Sundae Stallion, Lucky 7's, and Sundance Kids to go in my tent for next grow. Which one is more indica dominant and yield well? Any info would be wonderful!


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Just realized this is technically false as I have also grown the Chinook Haze outside during Summer 2018 but I forgot about that because someone stole one of them. They took it right before flowering by yanking it out the pot . The other one stretched a lot and was only starting to truly bud up late so chopped it before the cold came in. Never got to enjoy it. Also germinated a Doc Holiday but it was a boy but luckily I gave some to my dad's friend that grows and I believe he has a girl nearing harvest soon.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to decide between between Sundae Stallion, Lucky 7's, and Sundance Kids to go in my tent for next grow. Which one is more indica dominant and yield well? Any info would be wonderful!


No personal experience with those three, but I am pretty sure typoerror had a cup win last year with a lucky 7.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Just realized this is technically false as I have also grown the Chinook Haze outside during Summer 2018 but I forgot about that because someone stole one of them. They took it right before flowering by yanking it out the pot . The other one stretched a lot and was only starting to truly bud up late so chopped it before the cold came in. Never got to enjoy it. Also germinated a Doc Holiday but it was a boy but luckily I gave some to my dad's friend that grows and I believe he has a girl nearing harvest soon.
> 
> Now, I'm trying to decide between Sundae Stallion, Lucky 7's, and Sundance Kids to go in my tent for next grow. Which one is more indica dominant and yield well? Any info would be wonderful!


I'm pretty sure I was the first to grow Lucky 7 out to completion. Bought em sprouted them and flipped them immediately.
@chemphlegm and a few others, could not get them to germinate. I got lucky and they all germinated!
I was impressed by their vigor and yield. Kind of a floral - rose like terp profile on top of hash.
Smoke was great, kind of a sweet flavored, that turned a few people off.
Very soaring high that would fade to a body crash


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 21, 2019)

Discovered today that the Icmag code no longer gives free shipping, was going to snag a auction pack today but that put the price back up over my self imposed auction limit. Curbed my impulse buy lol.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 21, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Discovered today that the Icmag code no longer gives free shipping, was going to snag a auction pack today but that put the price back up over my self imposed auction limit. Curbed my impulse buy lol.


Weird it worked for me today then I jus tried again & your right


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 21, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Discovered today that the Icmag code no longer gives free shipping, was going to snag a auction pack today but that put the price back up over my self imposed auction limit. Curbed my impulse buy lol.


Ah..... icmag gives a 5% discount now it seems, yeah that changes my impulse buying too


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 21, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Weird it worked for me todayView attachment 4286983 then I jus tried again & your right


ooh good pickup for 25 out the doh


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Up potted and topped California Cannon will go to flower tent in a couple weeks if all goes as planned. 

Side note: 6/6 Black Gold F2s are up in blue Solos!

Side note note: 6 Copper Chem F2s from @Amos Otis just in flower tent and enjoying themselves. Hoping for several girls. Vigorous!


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Now, I'm trying to decide between Sundae Stallion, Lucky 7's, and Sundance Kids to go in my tent for next grow. Which one is more indica dominant and yield well? Any info would be wonderful!


Sundance Kid has some nice phenos to be found.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 21, 2019)

Cake n chem looking soo nice


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 21, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> No personal experience with those three, but I am pretty sure typoerror had a cup win last year with a lucky 7.


Yeah I think that's who got me to snag a pack. There isn't enough detailed reviews on this strain.



Bakersfield said:


> I'm pretty sure I was the first to grow Lucky 7 out to completion. Bought em sprouted them and flipped them immediately.
> @chemphlegm and a few others, could not get them to germinate. I got lucky and they all germinated!
> I was impressed by their vigor and yield. Kind of a floral - rose like terp profile on top of hash.
> Smoke was great, kind of a sweet flavored, that turned a few people off.
> Very soaring high that would fade to a body crash


I just saw all of the pictures you posted of Lucky 7's. Do you think it would be good for a SOG? So you would you say this is a daytime strain unless you smoke a lot and it knocks you out or it picks you up and then knocks you out either way?


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 21, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Discovered today that the Icmag code no longer gives free shipping, was going to snag a auction pack today but that put the price back up over my self imposed auction limit. Curbed my impulse buy lol.


This is like when I thought I was about to get a pack of Pebble Pushers for $18 only to see he no longer took credit cards. My heart broke lol


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 21, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Yeah I think that's who got me to snag a pack. There isn't enough detailed reviews on this strain.
> 
> 
> I just saw all of the pictures you posted of Lucky 7's. Do you think it would be good for a SOG? So you would you say this is a daytime strain unless you smoke a lot and it knocks you out or it picks you up and then knocks you out either way?


I think it would do great in SOG, there was little branching and one nice single cola on a few pheno's.
I usually pick on the early side of ripeness, but yes I think it is more of a daytime high.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I'm pretty sure I was the first to grow Lucky 7 out to completion. Bought em sprouted them and flipped them immediately.
> @chemphlegm and a few others, could not get them to germinate. I got lucky and they all germinated!
> I was impressed by their vigor and yield. Kind of a floral - rose like terp profile on top of hash.
> Smoke was great, kind of a sweet flavored, that turned a few people off.
> Very soaring high that would fade to a body crash


This is the sort of post that affirms my belief that you’re the real deal @Bakersfield


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you get any bubblegum smells off either one?
> 
> I'm thinking about popping a few because I want some bubble gum terps.


My former neighbor offered me the Indiana Bubblegum cut recently. So tasty, but not ultimately a very potent strain, and not dense by “cookie era” standards. It is still very tempting, it really tastes great.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2019)

Sour Bubble from BOG is very strong and nice strain but is slow and fussy in veg and is smaller than average. Good Bad and Ugly.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Woah never saw the sitting bull. Great genetics I'm going to love seeing that. I've been chasing cindy a long time.
> Lol...well there's a lot to that story, awh man...sorry man I just went straight down memory lane full throttle, fuckinA I was just fantasizing about her like half an hour ago no joke. Anyways post as she develops please


Dm me brother I have a few ECSD, GG4, Cory x c99 I can give you.

Now back to GG4 trimJail lol sorry phone cam is sucking right now or I suck from lack of sleep.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 21, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Dm me brother I have a few ECSD, GG4, Cory x c99 I can give you.
> 
> Now back to GG4 trimJail lol sorry phone cam is sucking right now or I suck from lack of sleep.


Lovely looking bin, looks like your in a bigger jail cell than me lol but I was trimmin til after 2 this morning then an hour commute home, 3 hours to sleep then up for the day job. Yeah you know some days are like that.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 21, 2019)

uggg no more shippin code. I did nab 2 packs under 20 with it and almost one more eagle Scout at 16. Someone edged me out.. I have seeds for years at this point. But I will miss it.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Lovely looking bin, looks like your in a bigger jail cell than me lol but I was trimmin til after 2 this morning then an hour commute home, 3 hours to sleep then up for the day job. Yeah you know some days are like that.


Man I was in trim jail all last weekend and the holiday on Monday. I guess it's kind of my fault though as the wife tries to help sometimes and I piss her off because I end up going over the stuff she has already trimmed. It's my Friday night and I am out of trim jail (sorry guys) so time for some Jager and to take a couple pics of my Bounty Hunter and a few J's. Really have been impressed with it and multiple friends are asking for the cut already, might have to keep it around for a while as she yields well also.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> My one bubble gum pheno was very bubblicious as she was maturing but the smell changed. I know others here had some interesting experiences with it curing not so great. I'm not continuing my version but I only had one, I'm hoping more potential in rest of pack...but I'll tell ya the surpriser for me right now is the Golden Nugget, I'm probably 3 cuts from the seed mom just perpetuating her a couple clones at a time and wow it's so grape candy/gum/soda syrup. ...ready to trim now so I hope it stays thru the cure...keep ya posted on it.


I've heard that from a couple people now. In flower they got strong bb gum but nada after the jarring. They look real nice but I'm gonna find some other bb gum crosses first instead. Hell the nirvana bubblicious I did years ago had great smells of gum but I didn't get a chance to run the clones and the seed run wasn't the best so flavor was subtle at best.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 21, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Dm me brother I have a few ECSD, GG4, Cory x c99 I can give you.
> 
> Now back to GG4 trimJail lol sorry phone cam is sucking right now or I suck from lack of sleep.


finally got my hands on a cut. it's in rough shape, but i think it'll make it. excited to get to grow her out.


----------



## THT (Feb 21, 2019)

I personally do not spend much time trimming, ill take care of the big leaves but usually leave most of the smaller stuff for later just before smoking. I find it's easier for me rather than trying to make it look all pretty and trimming for hours on end


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 21, 2019)

Purple badlands ready for the jars.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 36 from 12/12


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> My former neighbor offered me the Indiana Bubblegum cut recently. So tasty, but not ultimately a very potent strain, and not dense by “cookie era” standards. It is still very tempting, it really tastes great.


Damn, that is nice of him. That would be a fun one to run just to see how it taste.


----------



## genuity (Feb 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 36 from 12/12
> View attachment 4287195
> View attachment 4287196
> View attachment 4287198


What's her smells?


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

genuity said:


> What's her smells?


In flower she smells of Musky body odor and funk. I can't figure out another way to describe it but I like it


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 22, 2019)

Two different phenos on dream catcher this round for sure. One leaning to each parent. The last two were. Very similar and perfect blends. These are still great. One more fruity the other armpit stench. But after trying some slh and then some dreamcatcher the dream catcher wins over the nice daytime slh. I usually run mostly gu. I've found nothing better for me. 
Next round
1-12-19
Bigworm berry balz
Knight Ryder
Strayfox strawberry honey
Cherry white cherry pie x kuberos kush


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Clone of butter I cept from last round, really packs on weight late prob take it 77 days again..

Taking heaps of pics of this cake n chem but how can I not when it soo photogenic...


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 22, 2019)

i wondered if you just win an auction and he sends ya 2packs. good question though..?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> i wondered if you just win an auction and he sends ya 2packs. good question though..?


I figured out what was up. 
BOGO isn't stackable and I had already added 'rollitup'. 
It's working now...


----------



## THT (Feb 22, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Musky body odor and funk


Sounds like an expression of stardawg.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

anyone like to offer an opinion on time to chop with jelly pie? appreciate it guys, somehow I lost my dam notebook with my flowing times over the last few cycles and I'm pissed! so trying to figure this out! gps, says 60-70

she's on day 54 since flip...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone like to offer an opinion on time to chop with jelly pie? appreciate it guys, somehow I lost my dam notebook with my flowing times over the last few cycles and I'm pissed! so trying to figure this out! gps, says 60-70
> 
> she's on day 54 since flip...
> 
> View attachment 4287680 View attachment 4287681 View attachment 4287682


You could pull it now or wait. It's up to you.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

also the pheno hunt of my cnc is on its way, hopefully I'll find a keeper! I ended with 2 females! here they are, very similar in flower, but we're complete oopposite in veg! also on day 54!


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone like to offer an opinion on time to chop with jelly pie? appreciate it guys, somehow I lost my dam notebook with my flowing times over the last few cycles and I'm pissed! so trying to figure this out! gps, says 60-70
> 
> she's on day 54 since flip...
> 
> View attachment 4287680 View attachment 4287681 View attachment 4287682


What are the trichomes telling you? Have you put your scope to it? Hard for us to tell by picture.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> What are the trichomes telling you? Have you put your scope to it? Hard for us to tell by picture.


about 6 days ago yes, I planned to scope again tonight, here was the last pic, from my samples! clearly not ready here! but was about a week ago!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> about 6 days ago yes, I planned to scope again tonight, here was the last pic, from my samples! clearly not ready here! but was about a week ago!
> 
> View attachment 4287685 View attachment 4287686


Looks like it will be all be golden soon


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> about 6 days ago yes, I planned to scope again tonight, here was the last pic, from my samples! clearly not ready here! but was about a week ago!
> 
> View attachment 4287685 View attachment 4287686


I like to wait for some ambers to show up,personally.I dont see any in your pic.nice looking plant


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

so I'm getting the sense until I scope again most are feeling about a week???

I do appreciate it guys, thank yall!


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> so I'm getting the sense until I scope again most are feeling about a week???
> 
> I do appreciate it guys, thank yall!


Ya I'd give em a week for sure ps great skills looking o so pretty they are...


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 22, 2019)

I'd pull a branch or 2 now. Then you can compare afterwards. Remember that some trichs will still amber after the chop... I sometimes wait too long and realize it after the fact. My experience...looks great. Also if you're under LEDs they can quicken the mature rate.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 22, 2019)

Damn @Greenthumbs256 very nice bro, that reminds me of my Tennessee kush I grew year ago.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 22, 2019)

Damn @Greenthumbs256 very nice bro, that reminds me of my Tennessee kush I grew year ago.
View attachment 4287743 
The seed bandit seed company on its way up btw. Copper chem X with 76 peace corps Panama red, and Mazar I sharif X Guerrero. Dont steal my game @Gu lol
True landrace X with poly's is the future.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> about 6 days ago yes, I planned to scope again tonight, here was the last pic, from my samples! clearly not ready here! but was about a week ago!
> 
> View attachment 4287685 View attachment 4287686


Depends on what you want, if you are looking for peak THC then flush n chop now. If you want a lil bit of CBN to make high more sedating then wait until you see a few amber, then flush/chop. You lose thc when it breaks down to cbn, so like I said choice is yours.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Depends on what you want, if you are looking for peak THC then flush n chop now. If you want a lil bit of CBN to make high more sedating then wait until you see a few amber, then flush/chop. You lose thc when it breaks down to cbn, so like I said choice is yours.


I'm all about taste! don't really care for a whole lot else, don't get me wrong, some couch lock is always nice. but my #1 is and always will be taste!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Myself I would flush now for 7 days and chop. The most important thing's for taste are proper flush and proper curing.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Well I was given Some GPS 
Cacleberry
cake and chem
OBS
Blizzard Bust
Chinnok Haze 
I have room to test Just one this round what would U do ... FYOE
Thanks All 
Many Thanks @NoWaistedSpace


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well I was given Some GPS
> Cacleberry
> cake and chem
> OBS
> ...


Id go with cake n chem is a nice grow and decent potency


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Well I was given Some GPS
> Cacleberry
> cake and chem
> OBS
> ...


I 2nd that cake vote.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Myself I would flush now for 7 days and chop. The most important thing's for taste are proper flush and proper curing.


I'm 100% living organics! there is no flushing or PH, or feeding, or top dressing, no teas, no nutrients, literally nothing man! mother nature grows my ladies, I get high!

the first 2 pages of this link will explain everything of you interested, at worst, it's pretty dam cool to see, and some amazing pics!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Id go with cake n chem is a nice grow and decent potency





ChronicWonders. said:


> I 2nd that cake vote.


2 strong and quick to vote .
Thanks @cookiemonstar80 @ChronicWonders.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> 2 strong and quick to vote .
> Thanks @cookiemonstar80 @ChronicWonders.


I'd also agree with them!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm 100% living organics! there is no flushing or PH, or feeding, or top dressing, no teas, no nutrients, literally nothing man! mother nature grows my ladies, I get high!
> 
> the first 2 pages of this link will explain everything of you interested, at worst, it's pretty dam cool to see, and some amazing pics!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


So when u were confronted about to much P in your plants ...how could it be ?
Like the GG4 purple thang ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So when u were confronted about to much P in your plants ...how could it be ?
> Like the GG4 purple thang ?


My guess it was TEMPS


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I'm 100% living organics! there is no flushing or PH, or feeding, or top dressing, no teas, no nutrients, literally nothing man! mother nature grows my ladies, I get high!
> 
> the first 2 pages of this link will explain everything of you interested, at worst, it's pretty dam cool to see, and some amazing pics!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-wedding-cake-sip-probiotics.984543/


So you don't add any booster/carbs ? I grow organic as well but I like big swollen buds so they get extra carbs


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So when u were confronted about to much P in your plants ...how could it be ?
> Like the GG4 purple thang ?


dude theres a 2-3 page argument in the end that thread I posted, between some dude and home boy, most didn't make sense to me! I really think it's just the organics! although my sip is way to small for the monster she holds, moving up to a 30g! 

video is 7 days old! I chop this monster in like 9 days i think...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So you don't add any booster/carbs ? I grow organic as well but I like big swollen buds so they get extra carbs


nope, trust me, hit the first 2 pages of that thread! I promise at the very least! it will make you scratch your head and say wow! I put a lot of work into that!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok thats 3 so CnC it is .
Thanks peeps .
Here is a another CnC guess goona get weird in the garden two gals called cnc ....CAT FIGHT
Cookies and Chem


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> So you don't add any booster/carbs ? I grow organic as well but I like big swollen buds so they get extra carbs


is this big and swollen enough for ya?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> So when u were confronted about to much P in your plants ...how could it be ?
> Like the GG4 purple thang ?


GG4 leaves go purple in cooler temps. Stems and petioles can go purple from N or P deficiency. A purple race stripe on stem is most often Sul deficiency or genetic. 
As long as she is growing and producing well I wouldn't worry about purple. Now if she isn't then corrections need to be made.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> GG4 leaves go purple in cooler temps. Stems and petioles can go purple from N or P deficiency. A purple race stripe on stem is most often Sul deficiency or genetic.
> As long as she is growing and producing well I wouldn't worry about purple. Now if she isn't then corrections need to be made.


and yes, the last week I've been dropping temps!

also I've fixed that crazy ass high humidity that I hit during lights out I almost had a heart attack!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> is this big and swollen enough for ya?
> 
> View attachment 4287779 View attachment 4287780 View attachment 4287781


Hard to tell the size..looks good brother.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Hard to tell the size..looks good brother.


yea I been meaning to get something to measure size, lights out in 45min, u got any ideas? I have a tape measure?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> GG4 leaves go purple in cooler temps. Stems and petioles can go purple from N or P deficiency. A purple race stripe on stem is most often Sul deficiency or genetic.
> As long as she is growing and producing well I wouldn't worry about purple. Now if she isn't then corrections need to be made.


This I know ,,,there was an underlining point that I was try to get at .
If he ain't TOO stoned he would catch on 
.
My gg4 dont turn purple but I was told it aint rea
 l


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

the buds aren't some kinda ridiculous size or anything but they're definitely nice size and look like Frosty the snowman took a shit on them, if I'm allowed to steal someone else's line, lol but for sure a very accurate description!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

This time around GG4


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> This I know ,,,there was an underlining point that I was try to get at .
> If he ain't TOO stoned he would catch on
> .
> My gg4 dont turn purple but I was told it aint rea
> View attachment 4287784 l


Yeah it looks a lil leafy but GG4 is tough to tell she grows very different depending on environment and feedings.
my GG4 last run..I kinda gave up on GG pics because my phone can't get a good 1.













As you can see here GG4 grows quite different when factors change..in this case cool night temps and seeded


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

Happy Friday! Five Bison Breath in the back.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Hard to tell the size..looks good brother.


here, I did my best to try and show the true size! couldn't find anything good to save my life! the gg4 bottom of the tape is sitting on the scrog, for the jelly pie, it's just floating there!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

looks great. 2nd 2..That the Jelly pie?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> looks great. 2nd 2..That the Jelly pie?


yes last 2 pics, jp!

but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes last 2 pics, jp!
> 
> but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol
> 
> View attachment 4287824 View attachment 4287825


I have that same shitty flooring ... Zellers ?
I got a pallet Plus did my entire house 3 floors 800 bucks :
Lasted 12 years now .


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes last 2 pics, jp!
> 
> but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol
> 
> View attachment 4287824 View attachment 4287825


3o g double sip but y not 35 or 40 g tote?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> 3o g double sip but y not 35 or 40 g tote?


bc it's over kill, depending how this works, I may try out a 50g to cover a 5x5 with 3 ladies! we will see, also they get heavy man, and i have issues!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mycelium fungus my tub of mixed soil gets it all the time.


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes last 2 pics, jp!
> 
> but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol
> 
> View attachment 4287824 View attachment 4287825


https://g.co/kgs/TBA3ZV


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

main cola said:


> https://g.co/kgs/TBA3ZV


winner winner chicken dinner lol

dam I missed Americans comment lol


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> winner winner chicken dinner lol
> 
> dam I missed Americans comment lol


I think we posted at the same time.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Feb 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Mycelium fungus my tub of mixed soil gets it all the time.


that's what grows my ladies not me! well that and em1! fungal dominated at the top, bacteria dominated in the bottom, and a microscopic party in the middle!


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Feb 22, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> bc it's over kill, depending how this works, I may try out a 50g to cover a 5x5 with 3 ladies! we will see, also they get heavy man, and i have issues!


Ah got ya . yes I imaging that would get heavy


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 22, 2019)

Here is one of my Bandits Breath finishing up week 7


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 22, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is one of my Bandits Breath finishing up week 7
> View attachment 4287942


Very nice Abe!


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 22, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is one of my Bandits Breath finishing up week 7
> View attachment 4287942


Nice, did you have trouble germing these?


----------



## AbeFroman (Feb 22, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice, did you have trouble germing these?


I have had slight issues with BB germ rates. Likey due to seed deformities. I would say i have had about 75% scuccess with them. 

Ghost Town has been the worst for me by far though of all the GP seeds I have purchased.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 22, 2019)

AbeFroman said:


> Here is one of my Bandits Breath finishing up week 7
> View attachment 4287942


that's a nice plant! looks like it's got some ogkb leaf overlap going on.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 22, 2019)

Trimmed some Doc Holiday. Super nice. Cure time now. Sorta purpley gassy earthy.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 22, 2019)

And some TNT. This shit is straight fire. Complex. Hard to describe.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> dude theres a 2-3 page argument in the end that thread I posted, between some dude and home boy, most didn't make sense to me! I really think it's just the organics! although my sip is way to small for the monster she holds, moving up to a 30g!
> 
> video is 7 days old! I chop this monster in like 9 days i think...


Fucking hell mate, That thing is some more serious...


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 23, 2019)

Looking killer @el kapitan .


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks man. Things are all playing well together recently. I'm grateful for the current goodness. LEDs and simplified nutes n stuff and pests slayed is all on my side right now. I'm goin with it.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 23, 2019)

`Woo, Just nabbed a new GDPxGenius, Cali Cannon for $46 total. GO BOGO!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> anyone like to offer an opinion on time to chop with jelly pie? appreciate it guys, somehow I lost my dam notebook with my flowing times over the last few cycles and I'm pissed! so trying to figure this out! gps, says 60-70
> 
> she's on day 54 since flip...
> 
> View attachment 4287680 View attachment 4287681 View attachment 4287682


I don't take notes I take pics on my iPhone.
Gives the date when I put them in.
I take pics again when I see baby bud sites...that gives me a date on my phone to.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2019)

Greenpoint has been the very fastest germing Seeds ever, period! Just my experience and well over 90% also. Very strong point for Greenpoint.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint has been the very fastest germing Seeds ever, period! Just my experience and well over 90% also. Very strong point for Greenpoint.


I’d agree with that wholeheartedly, I’d guess I was at 95%+ germination rate.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 23, 2019)

Week 7, gettin super sweet in here...


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)

The room. The far right is a bagseed that was supposedly from Willie Nelson's "grower". It's Willie Nelson #3. The next one to the left is Bodega Bubblegum #4. The far left is Bodega Bubblegum #8. You can't see Bodega Bubblegum #2 in the picture.

These are all day 29. Gotta be fast with that camera, it's not as fast as the new ones. It's from 2012 and I honestly need to upgrade it soon.
My healthy clones. They had it rough, I didn't give them strong enough nutrient and they yellowed out some when they were rooting. They are healthy again. Put the Bodega Bubblegum #4 in a 5 gallon. The original #8 clone I gave the 5 gallons two isn't a very good one after my stupid cats found their way upstairs. So the 3 gallon will be the one I keep. Or not, depending on it's yield and potency.



Bodega Bubblegum #4. A truly great specimen.

 
Bodega Bubblegum #8. A decent plant. It will probably take about 2 weeks longer than #4. But you never know, some ladies start slow and then start flying.

 
Bodega Bubblegum #2. Way slow. I hope it's good smoke. Probably will not be keeping a clone mother for this one.

All in all I am impressed. These are some good genetics. Of the plants in the room, the Bodega Bubblegum are consistently the best ones.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Tall girls, city slickers a dream catcher and a hibernate
> View attachment 4288468 left city slicker 1. Right dream catcher 1. Both massivee.
> 
> View attachment 4288473 nirvana bunch. Auraura indica and a few white widow.
> ...


Looking good. They are pretty big for the pots they are in, what size lamp are you running? A 600 or a 400?

I religiously veg under metal halide as well. I used to use HPS for veg, but when I switched my seedlings never stretched. I was too cheap to buy two bulbs.

Believe it or not but my first grow light was a 400w hps I got from a parking lot when they were replacing the lights. I asked if I could have it, and they just gave it to me. It was from the 80s in 2008. Surprised I didn't start a fire with the old thing. I still have it, and will probably hold onto it forever.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 23, 2019)

tall girls left city slicker 1. Right dream catcher 1. the nirvana bunch. Araura indica and white widow. the eagle scouts. and the rest. Hibernate and ghost towns and some randoms. Had to repost totally screwed up edits. Under 4 600 MH.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 23, 2019)

Growing on carpet, ballsy. I too like to live dangerously lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 23, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> View attachment 4288315
> The room. The far right is a bagseed that was supposedly from Willie Nelson's "grower". It's Willie Nelson #3. The next one to the left is Bodega Bubblegum #4. The far left is Bodega Bubblegum #8. You can't see Bodega Bubblegum #2 in the picture.
> 
> These are all day 29. Gotta be fast with that camera, it's not as fast as the new ones. It's from 2012 and I honestly need to upgrade it soon.View attachment 4288322
> ...


I'm down to my last jar of bodega bubblegum and it's been good smoke. None of my phenos tasted like bubblegum, more like candy. 
Zero hermies. 
They did stretch more than expected after flipping to 12/12.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm down to my last jar of bodega bubblegum and it's been good smoke. None of my phenos tasted like bubblegum, more like candy.
> Zero hermies.
> They did stretch more than expected after flipping to 12/12.


No hermies is a godsend. I HATE THEM. They have been the bane of my existence since Dutch Passion Blueberry,


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Growing on carpet, ballsy. I too like to live dangerously lol.


you are not the first to comment on that carpet. as i told the first, i planned to get it outta there before i started.. but it didnt happen. now im kinda riding it till the end. i guess i could just take a day and do it though. This whole grow has been a learning experience and calibration of this new big room


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> you are not the first to comment on that carpet. as i told the first, i planned to get it outta there before i started.. but it didnt happen. now im kinda riding it till the end. i guess i could just take a day and do it though.


I had mushrooms grow out of the carpet one time when I grew on it.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> you are not the first to comment on that carpet. as i told the first, i planned to get it outta there before i started.. but it didnt happen. now im kinda riding it till the end. i guess i could just take a day and do it though. This whole grow has been a learning experience and calibration of this new big room


If you don't have an old lady or landlord to deal with you're golden. Do you brother. Nothing a steamvac couldn't fix.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 24, 2019)

only the biggest dummies grow with landlords..?? no offense to any of you big dummies.. and ive still not figured out how to get back into the dating game since im in this game. when i had an old lady i couldnt grow, with the kids and all. now im doing my thing but how do you trust the scandalous skeezers and skanky hos?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you don't have an old lady or landlord to deal with you're golden. Do you brother. Nothing a steamvac couldn't fix.


I would definitely get larger trays. 
Might be worth it to build a short watering table to catch runoff. Those pots aren't big, so moving them to the table a couple times a week isn't a big deal.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> only the biggest dummies grow with landlords..?? no offense to any of you big dummies.. and ive still not figured out how to get back into the dating game since im in this game. when i had an old lady i couldnt grow, with the kids and all. now im doing my thing but how do you trust the scandalous skeezers and skanky hos?


Escorts.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I would definitely get larger trays.
> Might be worth it to build a short watering table to catch runoff. Those pots aren't big, so moving them to the table a couple times a week isn't a big deal.


A couple times a week, i have to water these thirsty fucks like once a day. i tried once every other day, and fuck that, even if i soak em they suffer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> A couple times a week, i have to water these thirsty fucks like once a day. i tried once every other day, and fuck that, even if i soak em they suffer.


Must not be organic soil or you'd have gnats.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> only the biggest dummies grow with landlords..?? no offense to any of you big dummies.. and ive still not figured out how to get back into the dating game since im in this game. when i had an old lady i couldnt grow, with the kids and all. now im doing my thing but how do you trust the scandalous skeezers and skanky hos?


Over half of the country is medical right now. Plenty of folks with landlords not doing anything wrong. 

My suggestion is growing anywhere but your home if you're illegal tbh. 

I guess you need to meet different kinds of women. I've had fun with plenty of chicks I've met in bars but not one has held my attention or vice versa for anything serious. If you can't blame the smell in your house on smoking pot, up your odor control. 

If a chick isn't down for my relationship with Mary Jane she could take a hike. I understand the apprehension, I lived like a monk when I started growing. If you can't enjoy your life and grow, why grow? They're not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 24, 2019)

running in FFoF, not huge pots. 2 box fans a ceiling fan, intake, exhaust, it sucks the water up. pots vary in size, prospective mothers went into bigger pots. but now i kinda just want to flower all the big girls and keep a few clones. and i have lots of beans i want to pop next round. i will be flipping time in the next day or 2, i have around 35 clones cut. i may keep some back for next round, might cut a few more.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 24, 2019)

Q, your are getting into stage 2. getting out of this spot and moving somewhere a bit closer to work. its coming and soon, then i can open up room 2. and veg clone there. its all in the plan. flower in the current room. but its a plan in the works.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Growing on carpet, ballsy. I too like to live dangerously lol.


warm roots


----------



## numberfour (Feb 24, 2019)

Gunslinger
 
Heavy on the lemon in nose and flavour with a dawgy back end on the exhale. Gentle sideways stone.

Lucky 7's
 
Cant put my finger on the flavour profile, quite different. Heavy hitter though, picking my eyeballs off the floor and its just past lunch.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 24, 2019)

I split the ticket on the bison breath(it cost me 25) with my bro and he gifted the others. Half packs of eagle scout, hibernate, cake n chem and 7 A11's from the super cool @Useful Seeds. 
Did I mention these came with a delicious tester nug of some cookies n chem.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 24, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> only the biggest dummies grow with landlords..?? no offense to any of you big dummies.. and ive still not figured out how to get back into the dating game since im in this game. when i had an old lady i couldnt grow, with the kids and all. now im doing my thing but how do you trust the scandalous skeezers and skanky hos?


U don't , spend a couple hundred get rid of the sperm retention syndrome and go back to a safe secure grow


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've gotta open vents on my dome of I put a heat mat on anything other than a concrete floor. Otherwise, my little ones get too hot.
> For germination, rockwool in tupperware on the router works great. Highly recommended.


I been using my old DVD player it produces the right amount of heat... My dishnetwork receiver is a tad too warm lol


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 24, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> View attachment 4285828
> Bodega Bubblegum #4 (More than likely the winner.)
> 
> View attachment 4285829
> ...


Give blumat selfwatering a try, gotta use more "carrots" on larger pots but sure beats coming home to read or stressed girls, very cheap insurance against incompetence


----------



## nobighurry (Feb 24, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> After lurking on this thread for a year I decided to make an account so I can show my results with Greenpoint Seeds. I've only grown the Bodega Bubblegum so far; I planted two and they were both females. Had to chop one down early due to clusters of nanners which sucks as she was still pushing pistils and gaining weight. Here's some pictures of that lady View attachment 4286183
> 
> View attachment 4286185
> Here's her sister who will get the chop soon
> View attachment 4286186


Welcome aboard: thank you for sharing well done!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

I decided to quick-dry one of the lower buds from an OBS plant that smells exactly like oranges, zero chem. 
The plant itself was very unimpressive. Small with decent structure and fluffy buds. 
Oh, did I mention seeds? 
 
This is not a good start. 
I plucked a few early hermies, but obviously missed a few...  

These seeds are worthless.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 24, 2019)

Think it’s worth it to make some coconut oil out of my trimmings if I have already froze those trimmings and shook them in a trim bin to create a bunch of kief pucks. 

Think it’s still gunna make slightly potent oil?


----------



## THT (Feb 24, 2019)

Bounty hunter f2
   

Pebble pusher #1
   

Pebble pusher #2
  

Pioneer kush


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

THT said:


> Bounty hunter f2
> View attachment 4288839 View attachment 4288840 View attachment 4288841
> 
> Pebble pusher #1
> ...


Looks like you've found the Bounty with that one.


----------



## THT (Feb 24, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks like you've found the Bounty with that one.


Thanks Bakersfield, structure is spot on what I like, still waiting to see what shes got for flavor, I think flavor/smell is #1 on my list of importance.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Now you see why that Legend OG is used and so well liked in so many crosses.


----------



## THT (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Now you see why that Legend OG is used and so well liked in so many crosses.


I see it! After a deeper dive into these f2's I plan to do some work with it myself


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Now you see why that Legend OG is used and so well liked in so many crosses.


I’m starting a new crop soon and bounty hunter is tempting. 
How does Tahoe OG compare to legend OG? 

I’m not a huge fan of pine. It’s ok but not my favorite terp...


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’m starting a new crop soon and bounty hunter is tempting.
> How does Tahoe OG compare to legend OG?
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of pine. It’s ok but not my favorite terp...


Legend just seems to mix better in crosses, I like all OG's but ive had some tahoe crosses that didn't even compare to legend crosses and the bounty hunter I grew stayed shorter than most gps strains, bulked up, and was a heavy headknocking stone. I don't remember pine in the bounty hunter, mine was chem and og swirly.


----------



## THT (Feb 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I don't remember pine in the bounty hunter


I second that, no pine in mine either. The best expression came with flowery notes of lavender, liquorish and rose, with just a little bit of fuelish og


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’m starting a new crop soon and bounty hunter is tempting.
> How does Tahoe OG compare to legend OG?
> 
> I’m not a huge fan of pine. It’s ok but not my favorite terp...


Legend Og is known to yield well for an Og while Tahoe is not known to yield well.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 24, 2019)

Yield report on this obs I recently chopped...
 
Total of dried buds is 249 grams.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 24, 2019)

Day 35


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I decided to quick-dry one of the lower buds from an OBS plant that smells exactly like oranges, zero chem.
> The plant itself was very unimpressive. Small with decent structure and fluffy buds.
> Oh, did I mention seeds?
> View attachment 4288746
> ...


Great for dropping in the right spot in the woods or something though. Not so much for going back to harvest, as much as just seeing if you can get some wild plants going that would still have some nice seeded buds if somebody finds them


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 24, 2019)

THT said:


> I second that, no pine in mine either. The best expression came with flowery notes of lavender, liquorish and rose, with just a little bit of fuelish og


I've gotten licorice or anise on all three of the legends crosses I've ran. Seems to be a common trait.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 24, 2019)

Chopped a purple badlands at 12 weeks. Stayed pretty short with fluffy kinda leafy sativa looking buds. No chem smell, smells sweet and earthy with some vanilla and a little bit fruity. Chopped her before I took pics so here are some crappy bud shots.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I decided to quick-dry one of the lower buds from an OBS plant that smells exactly like oranges, zero chem.
> The plant itself was very unimpressive. Small with decent structure and fluffy buds.
> Oh, did I mention seeds?
> View attachment 4288746
> ...


Looks like the hermies had their way with her. That bud look favors Haze weed I have known. Approach with caution! 

How long ago did you find herms? On that plant?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 25, 2019)

City slicker 

Texas butter

Cake n chem


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Looks like the hermies had their way with her. That bud look favors Haze weed I have known. Approach with caution!
> 
> How long ago did you find herms? On that plant?


Great. I'm not a big fan of haze... 
I only found male flowers until about week 3, but that doesn't mean I didn't miss some. Family "issues" had me super distracted during this run and I wasn't paying attention like I normally do.
Hell I even overwatered a few plants, which is an amateur mistake. 
It's looking like most of this crop is seeded. Some plants more than others. Most of the top colas only have a few seeds, if any. 
I had a run of good luck and all the bad luck is happening now. 
I'm about to trim a plant called "New Speedway Boogie" by cult classics. I was really excited to run this pack and it was a disaster. Only got two females out of 12 seeds, then had to chop early because there were bananas everywhere. I picked a few dozen and eventually said fuck it. 
None of them had opened, so that's a plus. 
Trics are mostly clear and there's zero fade so it's gonna need a looooooong cure. 

Fuck.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

I run from anything with haze in it, plus I never had one with much potency. Tastes good, girls like it, but weak sauce for main heads, ime. Doesn't matter which kind.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

I grew a Purple Haze from grower’s seed run that I bought 15 years ago. Quit because sometimes always more and more herms appeared. Liked the smoke but it was edgy bordering on hallucinating at times. 

Seems if there is a Thai plant in the genetics that there might always be some risk.


----------



## Goats22 (Feb 25, 2019)

i smoked some ghost train haze in amsterdam that would spin your head around


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I run from anything with haze in it, plus I never had one with much potency. Tastes good, girls like it, but weak sauce for main heads, ime. Doesn't matter which kind.


The most potent weed I've ever had was a Silver Haze I grew, circa 94. This stuff could make a heavy head cry, like that feeling some people get after eating a hash cake - call 911 I'm having an overdose.  
Might have been a once in a life pheno, unfortunately for me.
I've not grown a good haze since, including the venerable GTH.
I do however have hope and was lucky enough to score a 5 pack of Ace's Killer A5 Haze fems. It's a Malawi x A5 Haze cross and it sounds bueno in theory.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2019)

Pebble Pusher #2. Pure relaxation, a wonderful way to start Monday evening.


----------



## J.James (Feb 25, 2019)

Cookies and Chem Flower Day 38


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

A haze or haze cross can be very psychoactive, psychedelic and even psychotic but not had anything weak in 5hose lines, 

Just chopped 3 Peak Seeds BC C99 today so we might get a little hazed at our house!


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 25, 2019)

Texas butter coming in around 3 weeks in this photo. Seeing a lot of sativa dom in this pack of seeds. I do have one very OG dom pheno in the tent next to this one. There are a couple hybrid sat/ind that I have my eye on.... they are the back two in this tent. Really sweet smells coming from the hybrids. not much smell coming off the others yet. These got way big and way out of control but the defoliation definitely helped a lot with the light penetration.


----------



## Getgrowingson (Feb 25, 2019)

I just grew out a ssh f3 5 pack freebies from Cannarado and found a metallic haze pheno that rocks my world .waay to much up for me. Not a bad wake and bake to get you going but definitely won’t be sleeping on that stuff


Bakersfield said:


> The most potent weed I've ever had was a Silver Haze I grew, circa 94. This stuff could make a heavy head cry, like that feeling some people get after eating a hash cake - call 911 I'm having an overdose.
> Might have been a once in a life pheno, unfortunately for me.
> I've not grown a good haze since, including the venerable GTH.
> I do however have hope and was lucky enough to score a 5 pack of Ace's Killer A5 Haze fems. It's a Malawi x A5 Haze cross and it sounds bueno in theory.[/QUOTE


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 25, 2019)

Update:

Ghost Town: 3/7 - The ones I have going now are all doing great! Seeds were very stubborn to start, but once they crack, there's no stopping them. My favourite plant of the bunch is Ghost #5. It has some nice side branching for a small plant. The remaining Ghosts (#1 and #3) all have some side branching, to a lower degree, but look just as good as the favourite. The plants give off a skunky hashy smell so far. 

MACDawg: 3/5 - Gatdamn man! First one (#5) bit the dust... Then bang 1.5 weeks later the nice looking non mutant MACDoggie (#4) decided one day to end it's life... WTF!!! now down to three... Two still in the incubator after 1+ month of life (#1 & 2), but things are beginning to look promising... I dunno how to explain it... once the seeds pop, they begin life pretty much in re-veg mode, looks like they are growing out of this weird phase... The last MACDawg, #3 (Olive) is very thin, and lanky, and looks like it gonna dry out but the thing is tough for such a weak looking plant, grows weird like a fern/fiddlehead, leaves just unroll out of this weird ball at the end of the growing stem. We'll see how these MACs turn out. If nothing comes of this round... Still have some more seed to check out...

Bison Breath: 5/5 - Sweet, sour, offensive body odour smelling little things... Not overpowering yet, but... between the five I have going here, two are really branchy, but overall really fast growing plants.

Jelly Pie: 5/5 - All grape smelling plants. #1 plant (second favourite) has a unique almost bubblegum/acetone/grape smell... brought me back to childhood... If I were to eat this plant right now I'd imagine that it would taste like grape bubblicious bubblegum with the grape jelly in the middle... The rest have sour grapes smell. Right now #1 Jelly Pie is the signature smell in the garden right now. I love these plants. Only one Jelly Pie plant is showing crazy branching.

Blizzard Bush 6/6 - So far odourless, but noticing a hint of something coming through, almost minty/pine smell, but faint. These plants grow pretty quick, and are the tallest plants of the bunch. No side branching so far, they look like mini palm trees. They are also very thirsty plants!!!

Here's a photo of the group catching some winter rays!!! (Look and see Olive there in the front - MACDawg #3) The other MACs are still in the incubator...

Next bigger pots for some of these plants and take time growing them out. Next few weeks/months are going to be fun!!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Update:
> 
> Ghost Town: 3/7 - The ones I have going now are all doing great! Seeds were very stubborn to start, but once they crack, there's no stopping them. My favourite plant of the bunch is Ghost #5. It has some nice side branching for a small plant. The remaining Ghosts (#1 and #3) all have some side branching, to a lower degree, but look just as good as the favourite. The plants give off a skunky hashy smell so far.
> 
> ...


You're getting distinctive smells from seedlings?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You're getting distinctive smells from seedlings?


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> You're getting distinctive smells from seedlings?


Yeah, very faint smells, on the stem rub, but the one jelly pie I have here, stem rub and my whole hand smells like the plant. I take it out of the group and walk around the house with it and each room its been it smells like someone was chewing grape bubblegum, blowing bubbles and all, this little think stinks!!! The plants are roughly 6 weeks old now. 

Jelly pie #1 is beside me now as I speak... gonna run to the store and by some grape bubblegum and smoke a joint now.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 26, 2019)

In a Samuel L. Jackson listen here muthafucka voice:

When, I pop all mine they better smell like that at 6 inches or I am taking the time to find this post and quote it with a vengeance.


----------



## Erysichthon (Feb 26, 2019)

"Yeah, very faint smells, on the stem rub, but the one jelly pie I have here, " now we know how hes smelling it, that guys actually the first K-9 grower!


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 26, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas butter coming in around 3 weeks in this photo. Seeing a lot of sativa dom in this pack of seeds. I do have one very OG dom pheno in the tent next to this one. There are a couple hybrid sat/ind that I have my eye on.... they are the back two in this tent. Really sweet smells coming from the hybrids. not much smell coming off the others yet. These got way big and way out of control but the defoliation definitely helped a lot with the light penetration.
> 
> View attachment 4289609


My OG leaning Texas Butter is super stoney and tasty, my other pheno kinda mild hybrid. Definitely keeping the OG leaner, very slight banana. 
Yours are gonna be monsters


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Cake n chem  city slicker


----------



## SoHappy101 (Feb 26, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> In a Samuel L. Jackson listen here muthafucka voice:
> 
> When, I pop all mine they better smell like that at 6 inches or I am taking the time to find this post and quote it with a vengeance.



“I’m not going to have these muthafuckin’ grapes smelling muthafuckin plain!”


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> My OG leaning Texas Butter is super stoney and tasty, my other pheno kinda mild hybrid. Definitely keeping the OG leaner, very slight banana.
> Yours are gonna be monsters


right on, thanks for the insight el kapitan. It's amazing how different the clones node structure looks compared to the seed plant on some of these phenos. I have one that has some of the shortest node spacing i've ever seen, which was not present in the seed plant. 

I kinda figured the OG leaners were gonna have the banana smell, so I'm glad I have at least one. Looking forward to the next few weeks of growth on these. How long were your flowering times on this run? I'm thinking like 9 weeks for the OG, 10 for the hybrids, and 10-11 for the sat. dom. phenos.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 26, 2019)

J.James said:


> Cookies and Chem Flower Day 38 View attachment 4289594 View attachment 4289595


Very nice I just flipped one and it's a girl , hope she turns out as nice as yours had a male that had a wonderful lemon citrus rub had to cull , the girl has a lemon gas funk rub, hope they finish well for ya.


----------



## Nyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake n chemView attachment 4289880 View attachment 4289878 city slickerView attachment 4289879


How many weeks in is ur city slicker ?


----------



## Nyne (Feb 26, 2019)

Cityslik color change piks !


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 26, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> right on, thanks for the insight el kapitan. It's amazing how different the clones node structure looks compared to the seed plant on some of these phenos. I have one that has some of the shortest node spacing i've ever seen, which was not present in the seed plant.
> 
> I kinda figured the OG leaners were gonna have the banana smell, so I'm glad I have at least one. Looking forward to the next few weeks of growth on these. How long were your flowering times on this run? I'm thinking like 9 weeks for the OG, 10 for the hybrids, and 10-11 for the sat. dom. phenos.


I think that I pulled em right at 9 weeks completed. I try to make 56 - 60 days the goal to keep perpetual on time. 
Yeah I definitely notice the change from seed first run to cloned in a few generations , in my experience they get better as they acclimate and adapt to their environment and food and growing techniques. If theres something you may be on the fence about keeping run one more healthy cut of it before tossing. I've regretted more than a few premature tosses


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

Got some pics of my cowboy cookies #1


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

My cowboy cookies #5


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

And the odd #2


----------



## ShLUbY (Feb 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I think that I pulled em right at 9 weeks completed. I try to make 56 - 60 days the goal to keep perpetual on time.
> Yeah I definitely notice the change from seed first run to cloned in a few generations , in my experience they get better as they acclimate and adapt to their environment and food and growing techniques. If theres something you may be on the fence about keeping run one more healthy cut of it before tossing. I've regretted more than a few premature tosses


generally i never toss a plant based on the seed run, i always prefer to do a clone run (or two) before making any rash decisions


----------



## CannaBruh (Feb 26, 2019)

Absolutely we observe strong and distinctive smells from seedlings. If you haven't I'd offer to pop more seeds or pay closer attention.

Be gentle when rubbing these babies.

Not unusual for seedlings of high pedigree ime.

Don't rub cotyledon, you want the first singlets that emerge after cotyledon. If they're gonna stink these will be the earliest ones to rub.

I can say that I have several distinct smells on macdawg some of them being mutants at these early stages. Lots of breath and sour (attributed to chem again ime) Sour, breath, mint, some of the smells noted.

The reveg-type growth is typical for the mutants.
Let them run and often they will grow out of it. Some of my Macdawgs have already done so, others are still stuck on stupid.

11 of 11 are still alive but it's still cold af
slow boat to harvestville


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Absolutely we observe strong and distinctive smells from seedlings. If you haven't I'd offer to pop more seeds or pay closer attention.
> 
> Be gentle when rubbing these babies.
> 
> ...


My sniffer isn't that sensitive, too many years of concrete dust and riding the rails. It has to be loud for me to really take notice.


----------



## J.James (Feb 26, 2019)

Raindance Flower Day 39, Branches are starting to bend from the weight of these tight sacked buds!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nyne said:


> How many weeks in is ur city slicker ?


2 days into week 6


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 26, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Cityslik color change piks !


I hope it’s gonna change like that on me man, my cake and chem has a purple hue to the frost now so that’s goin but if my city slicker changes colour I’ll be happy lol


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

This is from my last jelly pie run


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> This is from my last jelly pie runView attachment 4290176 View attachment 4290177 View attachment 4290178 View attachment 4290179


Some fire ass mids bro!


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Some fire ass mids bro!


Thanks so much  this phenotype smells like a skunk spray covered grapey mango smoothie the terpenes are explosive


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

I also made jelly pie (pure burnt rubber and strawberry jelly) x Mickey kush (super dank og) seeds (Terps). Here's a pic of the ma


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

Still testing them gonna be a few months


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 26, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Still testing them gonna be a few months


Theyre some beauts bro.. Im jus fuckn witcha about the mids thing man. Shit looks like straight AAA+++.. I'll have some space in a couple months man


----------



## Jeremius (Feb 26, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Theyre some beauts bro.. Im jus fuckn witcha about the mids thing man. Shit looks like straight AAA+++.. I'll have some space in a couple months man


Thank you so much  I'll keep ya in mind just remind me in a few months.


----------



## See green (Feb 26, 2019)

Finally got around to dry sifting and pressing last summer's trim. Three cnc girls gave me about 80 g's of sift. I aint gonna lie i am really digging this hash.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 26, 2019)

See green said:


> View attachment 4290252 Finally got around to dry sifting and pressing last summer's trim. Three c&c girls gave me about 80 g's of sift. I aint gonna lie i am really digging this hash.


What did you use to press that?

Looks very clean... And delicious


----------



## See green (Feb 26, 2019)

Jp.the.pope said:


> What did you use to press that?
> 
> Looks very clean... And delicious


Thanks, it is delicious. I used the jack puck press from trim pro. I heated the press to 180f on this run.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 26, 2019)

Some obs #3 buds in the jar.
 
Some things I've noticed about this strain: it's the easiest, fasted to clone strain of all my strains, it's not good to smoke at night due to the fact it keeps you awake. Great for day smoking. It isn't as dense as cnc or my triple nova: a quart jar filled around 80% full of this obs is 33-38 grams vs 42 or more grams of cnc. Thus stuff is not fun to trim if you don't want a lot of sugar leaves. There are small leaves all through the buds, but the upside is the leaves are pretty well covered in frost.


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Feb 26, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Some obs #3 buds in the jar.
> View attachment 4290401
> Some things I've noticed about this strain: it's the easiest, fasted to clone strain of all my strains, it's not good to smoke at night due to the fact it keeps you awake. Great for day smoking. It isn't as dense as cnc or my triple nova: a quart jar filled around 80% full of this obs is 33-38 grams vs 42 or more grams of cnc. Thus stuff is not fun to trim if you don't want a lot of sugar leaves. There are small leaves all through the buds, but the upside is the leaves are pretty well covered in frost.


I am thinking of growing those next. I am looking for a good tasting day time weed for hiking and that sort of thing, so that should fit the bill. I usually just stick a bud in a pipe and bring it so looser buds actually work well as they burn a little easier.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 26, 2019)

Chris Christie's Belt said:


> I am thinking of growing those next. I am looking for a good tasting day time weed for hiking and that sort of thing, so that should fit the bill. I usually just stick a bud in a pipe and bring it so looser buds actually work well as they burn a little easier.


I have 2 different phenos of it. The one pictured above that smells super strong of gasoline/ goof off and orange peel. And my obs #5 that much more mellow sweet vanilla with a hint of orange. Both are at least good.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 26, 2019)

Howdy all. Here's the Macdawgs. Interesting ....


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 27, 2019)

For reference here's all the seedlings. Worst of the bunch is iron horse. 
One tombstone was a no show and one is tiny.
One Peacemaker and one pebble pusher didn't pop either or died tryin..
This was out of 6 beans each except the Macdawgs was 9


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Howdy all. Here's the Macdawgs. Interesting ....
> View attachment 4290457 View attachment 4290458


Looks like Blueberry I have started.


----------



## Nyne (Feb 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> I hope it’s gonna change like that on me man, my cake and chem has a purple hue to the frost now so that’s goin but if my city slicker changes colour I’ll be happy lol


It shud do.they seem to be color dominant mre than anything else .


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 27, 2019)

See green said:


> Thanks, it is delicious. I used the jack puck press from trim pro. I heated the press to 180f on this run.


Been eyeing those myself. Nice to see something finished using that system. So tired of hand pressing....


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Howdy all. Here's the Macdawgs. Interesting ....
> View attachment 4290457 View attachment 4290458


I'd wager that the crinkely specimen is a special needs baby.
I am growing a plant right now that did this same thing up to its early teens. It was if she was starving. The drip emitter was about 8 inches from her in a tray and she languished, possibly from a very small root mass.
I ended up putting a drip emitter near its base and she has now outgrown the fugly and appears to be back on track.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 27, 2019)

Five Bison Breath in the back. I haven’t sexed them yet, but I’ll flip them in a couple days and see what we get. The growth has been vigorous, but not to terribly lanky. We’ll see what the stretch is like soon enough.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2019)

Cowboy Kush x GG . . . getting close.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2019)

Hibernate at 6.5 weeks


----------



## actech (Feb 27, 2019)

jelly pie for the win


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2019)

actech said:


> jelly pie for the win


That's pretty!!!! Love the purple/yellow leaves in first picture.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2019)

The GPS site is fucked up again. 
All of the strain icons are being cropped incorrectly. 

Strains being auctioned: "ron Horse", "ioneer kush", and "exas Butter".

LOL
Details matter... 


@Michael Huntherz


----------



## Coloradoclear (Feb 27, 2019)

Ron Horse . . . Adult film


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 27, 2019)

Coloradoclear said:


> Ron Horse . . . Adult film


Hey, that's my stage name!


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 28, 2019)

A year ago if someone told me this thread would go almost 24 hours with no new posts I would have laughed.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Cnc (cake)
 
City slicker 


Texas butter  
On the left side arcata ghost and grape og on the right


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Some obs #3 buds in the jar.
> View attachment 4290401
> Some things I've noticed about this strain: it's the easiest, fasted to clone strain of all my strains, it's not good to smoke at night due to the fact it keeps you awake. Great for day smoking. It isn't as dense as cnc or my triple nova: a quart jar filled around 80% full of this obs is 33-38 grams vs 42 or more grams of cnc. Thus stuff is not fun to trim if you don't want a lot of sugar leaves. There are small leaves all through the buds, but the upside is the leaves are pretty well covered in frost.


OBS is an interesting strain for sure.
I got one legit keeper from my pack.
It checks all the boxes except one. Yield was OK but not stellar, which I can live with.
Hopefully I can get her to reveg because I don't have a clone. 
Plant with the best yield was HUGE but foxtailed like crazy at the end -- total bitch to trim. 

The rest of the pack was definitely a box of chocolates.
Terps were all over the map.
Orange, pine, vanilla, dirty socks, burnt rubber, and one plant had a faint *dog shit* aroma! Very subtle, but noticeable. 

I remember @Heisenbeans got a dog shit pheno in a pack of gunslinger, but I did not expect it in OBS.
-- edit --
I didn't mention that two of my OBS plants hermed early & I did not notice until it was too late. 

But they had been overwatered.
Yeah I know, amateur mistake but I was busy at the time... 

From what I've read, OBS has a good track record for not being hermie-prone, but if you're environment is relatively stressful, you might want to pick a strain that's more tolerant. 

You have been warned...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

On IG, check out the macdawg post and see Cap cry, lol. Dude is now saying he never cried about people crossing his mac1 but I'm pretty sure at first he was like "that's disrespectful" then supposedly it was just a warning of 1 in 20 plants not being mutants, yada yada yada. 

Either way what a blow hard. 

Dude needs to lay off IG and come up with a new cross, or I guess not because literally thousands of people wet on a cut they'll never even run, lol. 

How hard is it to take a cut like this lvtk (bought through gps)
 

And make stellar crosses like this Oran Jones (lvtk x tangerine power) smells like lemon/orange starburst
 

I know I give a fair amount of shit to Gu here and there but at least I've never heard Gu crying about people using his crosses for any reason. Guess that's why I have a few packs of gps and no Cap gear. And never will pop any of Caps beans either. What's priceless is he says it is other people' negativity but you attract what you put out.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OBS is an interesting strain for sure.
> I got one legit keeper from my pack.
> It checks all the boxes except one. Yield was OK but not stellar, which I can live with.
> Hopefully I can get her to reveg because I don't have a clone.
> ...


Funny you mention revegging. This is my obs3 that I am revegging. It's the first time I have revegged anything but it sure seems to be growing new leaves and stems out of the buds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Funny you mention revegging. This is my obs3 that I am revegging. It's the first time I have revegged anything but it sure seems to be growing new leaves and stems out of the buds.View attachment 4291483


Yeah buddy, she is throwing new shoots so you should have some clone able cutting in a few weeks. Cheers


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Funny you mention revegging. This is my obs3 that I am revegging. It's the first time I have revegged anything but it sure seems to be growing new leaves and stems out of the buds.View attachment 4291483


I was dumb and only left three tiny buds and one itty bitty leaf for the reveg. 
Then I accidentally broke off one of the buds. 

That was before I realized it was the best plant of the entire crop (3 strains). I mean this thing is straight up sticky icky. Squeeze a bud and it flattens out and becomes malleable like hash. (Bet you haven't heard the word "malleable" in a while. )

Last night I left a bud on a paper plate & our RH is low. ~35%
When I ran it thru the grinder in the morning the thing turned into dust. 

Not ideal for a bong but perfect for my vape (PAX-3).


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 43 of 12/12


----------



## THT (Feb 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter


she looks great, I haven't had a GPS strain with comparable yield since I ran Hickok Haze, Here is my Bounty Hunter (f2) as of today.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Feb 28, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> Give blumat selfwatering a try, gotta use more "carrots" on larger pots but sure beats coming home to read or stressed girls, very cheap insurance against incompetence


I use a gallon pitcher and give them each 2 gallons from light. I might give that a try. I appreciate the advice. It would have probably been better.

 

Bodega Bubblegum #4 Day 38 It is a beast and will more than likely be my clone mother. 9 weeks at the most.

 
Bodega Bubblegum #8. A decent plant if I wanted to have a 10 week cycle.

 
Bodega Bubblegum #2. This one is going to be culled. I know it. Way slow flowering, small and not bushy. Not what I'm looking for in a strain.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

THT said:


> she looks great, I haven't had a GPS strain with comparable yield since I ran Hickok Haze, Here is my Bounty Hunter (f2) as of today.
> View attachment 4291514


Looks good! Ya this Bounty Hunter stacks on very dense nugs and is a great yielder. What week of flower is yours on?


----------



## THT (Feb 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> What week of flower is yours on?


lol thats a good question, I run 12/12 from seed, if I recall it sprouted in late November


----------



## 2easy (Feb 28, 2019)

Update on my bison breath grow.

Little crowded in the small tent but they have just started flowering officially and i have to say early trichs are looking very promising.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 28, 2019)

2easy said:


> Update on my bison breath grow.
> 
> Little crowded in the small tent but they have just started flowering officially and i have to say early resin is looking very promising.


Nice, I flipped mine today.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 28, 2019)

Almost there, 8 weeks....


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Absolutely we observe strong and distinctive smells from seedlings. If you haven't I'd offer to pop more seeds or pay closer attention.
> 
> Be gentle when rubbing these babies.
> 
> ...


Lol I cal BS on the seedlings having those strong smells....


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 1, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Lol I cal BS on the seedlings having those strong smells....


Really? I guess it depends on how you interpret "seedlings". First set of leaves, I would say very few have discernible scents(I don't handle my plants much until they're a few leaves older).
Now, by the age/size of the plant in his dog pic, sure they're gonna have different smells.
The strongest veg plant ever was a beautifully bright lemon scented male super lemon haze bagseed I grew as a gift for a friend, hoping for a girl.

For the record, I am one of those people who sniffs just about everything.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2019)

OBS pine pheno.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 1, 2019)

Has anyone else had trouble germinating Bounty Hunter? 

I'm starting a pack in rockwool and it's not looking good...


----------



## tman42 (Mar 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone else had trouble germinating Bounty Hunter?
> 
> I'm starting a pack in rockwool and it's not looking good...


No problem here, I germed mine right when I received them and was 4/4. Good luck!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone else had trouble germinating Bounty Hunter?
> 
> I'm starting a pack in rockwool and it's not looking good...


https://www.teraganix.com/category-s/1214.htm

I was planning on trying this if my Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies but they all came up no problem.

Was this X ever given a name? All my pack says is the parents, typing it out everytime sucks lol

If you want an Em-1 recipe I got that too  If you try it lemme know how it goes.

I've been using a bottom feed seedling tray from homedepot, all my seeds have came up with it. Bitch to get them out but they've all sprouted.


----------



## THT (Mar 1, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Almost there, 8 weeks..


I'm too lazy to scroll back, what strain is this and how does it smell


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

pics at day 61 since 12/12 flip, still undecided about when to chop! and looking for opinions!

but I have been taking a lower branch every two days, to decide what I like best! so next time I know the perfect window of this pheno!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> https://www.teraganix.com/category-s/1214.htm
> 
> I was planning on trying this if my Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies but they all came up no problem.
> 
> ...


I'd love to hear and see that em1 recipe! do you have a link? or a page for your grow?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

Bounty Hunter and Eagle Scout been my fave gps. That Bounty Hunter being #1. I got em fresh on the market, but didn't have any sproutin probs. I like that they stayed shorter and muscled up and then that buzz was good and strong. Mine had a garlicky funk to it the smell.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 1, 2019)

The m


Greenthumbs256 said:


> pics at day 61 since 12/12 flip, still undecided about when to chop! and looking for opinions!
> 
> but I have been taking a lower branch every two days, to decide what I like best! so next time I know the perfect window of this pheno!
> View attachment 4291962 View attachment 4291963 View attachment 4291964 View attachment 4291965 View attachment 4291966


The macros look to be of leaves and I don't see any ambers yet. The ambers usually form on the leaves before buds so I would guess you have at least another week.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> pics at day 61 since 12/12 flip, still undecided about when to chop! and looking for opinions!
> 
> but I have been taking a lower branch every two days, to decide what I like best! so next time I know the perfect window of this pheno!
> View attachment 4291962 View attachment 4291963 View attachment 4291964 View attachment 4291965 View attachment 4291966


I see a few small ambers in there on the leaves. I would probably chop it at day 70 if it were in my grow


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 1, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Lol I cal BS on the seedlings having those strong smells....


If you're saying that you've never encountered a smelly seedling, let it be noted for all.. I guess?

I find them routinely. First true set after cotyledon, gentle rub, sniff sniff, nothing? Keep trying..


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 1, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> If you're saying that you've never encountered a smelly seedling, let it be noted for all.. I guess?
> 
> I find them routinely. First true set after cotyledon, gentle rub, sniff sniff, nothing? Keep trying..


Guess I’ve never really done the scratch n sniff when they were that young. Will have to give it a try on these Deputy and Sky Dwellers.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 1, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Lol I cal BS on the seedlings having those strong smells....


Well, depends on the plant chemotype/strain I'd guess... I've never really noticed smells on very early seedlings, but... Usually about 2-3 weeks after seed has sprouted and there are a few sets of true leaves you can detect a slight odor by rubbing leaves and stems... I have to stop on my Jelly Pie #1, the plant is going to be about 6-7 weeks old now, still in a small cup and reeks. The plant leaves are a bit yellow now since my paws can't get enough of that bubbleicious grape stink outta my mind, and definitely ready for a bigger pot. I do really hope this one is female... I bet once flowering starts and the plant matures that stink is gonna leave and turn to something else? we'll see.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Mar 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OBS pine pheno.
> View attachment 4291822


That looks like a tasty bud.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 1, 2019)

sometimes the pucks smell amazing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 1, 2019)

Not much to see but here's some Cookies N Chem popcorn bud shots before I added them to the processing bin. (Frozen Grapes to the right)

 I've got a few other pics of CnC but I haven't had a chance to upload them yet.


Cookies N Chem along with some Frozen Grapes, Stardawg IX and Sour Corey quick wash before purge.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 1, 2019)

What are you using for your solvent?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> pics at day 61 since 12/12 flip, still undecided about when to chop! and looking for opinions!
> 
> but I have been taking a lower branch every two days, to decide what I like best! so next time I know the perfect window of this pheno!
> View attachment 4291962 View attachment 4291963 View attachment 4291964 View attachment 4291965 View attachment 4291966


Decrease your light down to 10 and give it another week for a stonier, hungrier, more sedated high, pull it now if you already have a weight problem.


----------



## westcoast420 (Mar 1, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> pics at day 61 since 12/12 flip, still undecided about when to chop! and looking for opinions!
> 
> but I have been taking a lower branch every two days, to decide what I like best! so next time I know the perfect window of this pheno!
> View attachment 4291962 View attachment 4291963 View attachment 4291964 View attachment 4291965 View attachment 4291966


Looks good, you have a microscope? What strain?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

westcoast420 said:


> Looks good, you have a microscope? What strain?


jelly pie


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 1, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Decrease your light down to 10 and give it another week for a stonier, hungrier, more sedated high, pull it now if you already have a weight problem.


lmfao thanks bro! I'm running at 11.30 hours of light right now, I'll kick off another 30, but I have plants that are 3 and 4 weeks behind and don't wanna don't wanna to 10 until the are closer to chop!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2019)

quiescent said:


> What are you using for your solvent?


Tane and then into the vac chamber. I'm still an amateur when it comes to extracts but getting better. Rosin will be the next venture.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 2, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Well, depends on the plant chemotype/strain I'd guess... I've never really noticed smells on very early seedlings, but... Usually about 2-3 weeks after seed has sprouted and there are a few sets of true leaves you can detect a slight odor by rubbing leaves and stems... I have to stop on my Jelly Pie #1, the plant is going to be about 6-7 weeks old now, still in a small cup and reeks. The plant leaves are a bit yellow now since my paws can't get enough of that bubbleicious grape stink outta my mind, and definitely ready for a bigger pot. I do really hope this one is female... I bet once flowering starts and the plant matures that stink is gonna leave and turn to something else? we'll see.


IME stem rubs smell nothing like the finished product I have smelled some stinky plants in veg but I cal BS on those smells coming from 4 mode seedlings i think smell descriptions in general are exaggerated and very subjective but I’m just not buying into seedlings have these crazy smells I’ve grown enough plants to know better


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> lmfao thanks bro! I'm running at 11.30 hours of light right now, I'll kick off another 30, but I have plants that are 3 and 4 weeks behind and don't wanna don't wanna to 10 until the are closer to chop!


I just don’t get how you talk all trash about GPS and it’s gear in heisen thread now you’re back in this thread after they turned the heat up on you over there


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Bounty Hunter and Eagle Scout been my fave gps. That Bounty Hunter being #1. I got em fresh on the market, but didn't have any sproutin probs. I like that they stayed shorter and muscled up and then that buzz was good and strong. Mine had a garlicky funk to it the smell.


Eagle scout seems just as good as cookies n chem according to reports.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

THT said:


> I'm too lazy to scroll back, what strain is this and how does it smell


Sorry, 7 jelly pies, 3 Blizzard Bush, and one Durban Poison. It's a shmorgishborg of funky fruity yumminess! The JP is a lot fruitier this round, can almost make out the grape, and the BB us more hashy with hints of diesel. The Durban P smells like anise and sour candy. I think i might leave some of the DP and JP in flower jail and try to set up a bisexual interracial party in there... make some poison jelly


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eagle scout seems just as good as cookies n chem according to reports.


That's in my next run!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eagle scout seems just as good as cookies n chem according to reports.


I grew both and they were very similar but the CnC is a little more potent. 
Take this with a grain of salt though cuz I only had one female from the whole damn pack of CnC. 
I'd like to look through another pack at some point.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I just don’t get how you talk all trash about GPS and it’s gear in heisen thread now you’re back in this thread after they turned the heat up on you over there


2 simple reasons, 1 the private email exchanged between gu and i, that I'm not going to share and not intending to start shit!

and 2 is bc out 7 packs of beans, majority never popped. and only have 2 keepers out of all of them!!!! granted I haven't finished hunting my cnc yet!

but that's why I no longer will do any business with gps! I've always been very very upfront and state my honest opinion!!!

if heisen turns out to be dealing out the same bullshit you better fucking belive u won't be sugar coating that shit either!!!

I CALL AND ACE AN ACE, AND A SPADE A SPADE!!! MY OPINION IS JUST THAT, MY HONEST OPINION! 

and to be clear I only came here for 2 reason first is a few friends have said they missed me over here, and suggested I stop by! second I was looking for answers on the flowering time of my jp, but best believe this isn't my new home lol!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I grew both and they were very similar but the CnC is a little more potent.
> Take this with a grain of salt though cuz I only had one female from the whole damn pack of CnC.
> I'd like to look through another pack at some point.


Damn those are some unfortunate odds. I would highly recommend running another pack. CnC is the only strain I’ve run so far, but will definitely be giving it another go. I moved and lost my clone in the process.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eagle scout seems just as good as cookies n chem according to reports.


that was one pack that gu replaced for me, bc I didn't have a single bean pop in the whole pack, but as said I was Givin a pack of cnc for free in place of that!

most here know me, and know I'm a decent Gardner at worst! I will take responsibility for some beans not popping, but that many, come on, no way in hell I can grow that good of ladies, but can't even get 50% on bean popping, no way that's all on me!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Damn those are some unfortunate odds. I would highly recommend running another pack. CnC is the only strain I’ve run so far, but will definitely be giving it another go. I moved and lost my clone in the process.


jp and cnc, are both amazing from what I've heard!!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> 2 simple reasons, 1 the private email exchanged between gu and i, that I'm not going to share and not intending to start shit!
> 
> and 2 is bc out 7 packs of beans, majority never popped. and only have 2 keepers out of all of them!!!! granted I haven't finished hunting my cnc yet!
> 
> ...


Probably just bad luck with those beans. I find my GPS Deputy and Sky Dweller to be vigorous beans and were actually the first ones up and running.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> 2 simple reasons, 1 the private email exchanged between gu and i, that I'm not going to share and not intending to start shit!
> 
> and 2 is bc out 7 packs of beans, majority never popped. and only have 2 keepers out of all of them!!!! granted I haven't finished hunting my cnc yet!
> 
> ...


Woah. SEVEN packs and the majority didn't germ? 
That's a bummer. I've found GP to some of the most vigorous seedlings I've ever grown.
Positive vibes for better luck in the future.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Probably just bad luck with those beans. I find my GPS Deputy and Sky Dweller to be vigorous beans and were actually the first ones up and running.


I never had a problem with any Greenpoint Seeds popping, but I did lose an entire pack of Snake Oil to damping off. I'll never start seeds in coco again.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I never had a problem with any Greenpoint Seeds popping, but I did lose an entire pack of Snake Oil to damping off. I'll never start seeds in coco again.


Ha ha I understand, killed two other plants last week trying stupid jiffy pellets or something similar. Should have just stuck them in dirt.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I never had a problem with any Greenpoint Seeds popping, but I did lose an entire pack of Snake Oil to damping off. I'll never start seeds in coco again.


Can you explain in more detail? Damping off?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Can you explain in more detail? Damping off?


Seedling pops up and then soon after falls over from a mushy stem. It's usually fatal and is caused by different fungus and or bacteria.
Caused by too much moisture.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Woah. SEVEN packs and the majority didn't germ?
> That's a bummer. I've found GP to some of the most vigorous seedlings I've ever grown.
> Positive vibes for better luck in the future.


it's possible I just got bad luck but yes!

and not 7 sorry it was 6, the last one was the s1 shit I won't bring up! (my bad on the false info)


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2019)

I've not had a single germ problem with GPS gear. 

Gonna dunk another pack at random just to test my sanity.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> it's possible I just got bad luck but yes!
> 
> and not 7 sorry it was 6, the last one was the s1 shit I won't bring up! (my bad on the false info)


What percentages do you get from other brands of seeds?
Could be pathogens in your water. I use 1 Tbs of 2% Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water when I mess around with seedlings, just to eliminate any risk.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I've not had a single germ problem with GPS gear.
> 
> Gonna dunk another pack at random just to test my sanity.


Me either-not 1 bean hasn't popped-usually the fastest
P.s. my cnc is all gas & potent asf


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> I've not had a single germ problem with GPS gear.
> 
> Gonna dunk another pack at random just to test my sanity.


and I really thought it was me for some reason, but I just entered a solo cup challenge was sent 4 beans, technically got 4 outta 4, lol u will see below

so for getting all 4 of these to not only pop, but sprout out the soil! i realized I wasn't craxy, and obviously I know how to pop beans, and like I said it's possible I just have really shitty luck! but that still doesn't excuse our private emails, that was basically him not happy with me stating my honest opinion just bc I won his monthly contest, but as I said I didn't stop by to start shit, so I'm going to leave it here, and it is what it is!!!

I say shit like I see it, don't like it, I don't really give a fuck! I'm still stateing my honest opinion, and not changing that for anyone! unless u gunna send me a couple thousand bucks! lmfao then I might change 1 word, for every 20k.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> What percentages do you get from other brands of seeds?
> Could be pathogens in your water. I use 1 Tbs of 2% Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water when I mess around with seedlings, just to eliminate any risk.


on average usually at minimum 80% to 90% but that's only counting beans that make it from seed to popping out the soil, not counting any males or stupid mistakes I may make!

that's why I say, I'll take credit for half, but no fucking way whole packs didn't pop bc if me, I mean fuck all u have to do is stick then into water for them to pop!!!! I'm taking the seed cracking not sprouting out of the soil!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

any way I'm out later guys! thanks for the advise on my jp! I'll come back after harvest for a few pics! good seeing some of your guys! happy growing!!!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and I really thought it was me for some reason, but I just entered a solo cup challenge was sent 4 beans, technically got 4 outta 4, lol u will see below
> 
> so for getting all 4 of these to not only pop, but sprout out the soil! i realized I wasn't craxy, and obviously I know how to pop beans, and like I said it's possible I just have really shitty luck! but that still doesn't excuse our private emails, that was basically him not happy with me stating my honest opinion just bc I won his monthly contest, but as I said I didn't stop by to start shit, so I'm going to leave it here, and it is what it is!!!
> 
> I say shit like I see it, don't like it, I don't really give a fuck! I'm still stateing my honest opinion, and not changing that for anyone! unless u gunna send me a couple thousand bucks! lmfao then I might change 1 word, for every 20k.


Is it possible you tricked off all but the 4 seeds in the solo comp? Not being open to that possibility will inform on how this conversation continues.
I've tricked off lots of packs, you aren't the first.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> and I really thought it was me for some reason, but I just entered a solo cup challenge was sent 4 beans, technically got 4 outta 4, lol u will see below
> 
> so for getting all 4 of these to not only pop, but sprout out the soil! i realized I wasn't craxy, and obviously I know how to pop beans, and like I said it's possible I just have really shitty luck! but that still doesn't excuse our private emails, that was basically him not happy with me stating my honest opinion just bc I won his monthly contest, but as I said I didn't stop by to start shit, so I'm going to leave it here, and it is what it is!!!
> 
> I say shit like I see it, don't like it, I don't really give a fuck! I'm still stateing my honest opinion, and not changing that for anyone! unless u gunna send me a couple thousand bucks! lmfao then I might change 1 word, for every 20k.


6 packs


Greenthumbs256 said:


> on average usually at minimum 80% to 90% but that's only counting beans that make it from seed to popping out the soil, not counting any males or stupid mistakes I may make!
> 
> that's why I say, I'll take credit for half, but no fucking way whole packs didn't pop bc if me, I mean fuck all u have to do is stick then into water for them to pop!!!! I'm taking the seed cracking not sprouting out of the soil!!!


Great! 
I guess if Gu doesn't like you, or you don't like him, then either he sends special faulty seed packs out to those lucky individuals or?


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> 6 packs
> 
> Great!
> I guess if Gu doesn't like you, or you don't like him, then either he sends special faulty seed packs out to those lucky individuals or?
> View attachment 4292523


who knows! it's the past tho, and I love my jelly pie! so I'm happy, he rich, so I'm sure he's happy!

u know what they say money does buy happiness, but only up to 70k a year!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Is it possible you tricked off all but the 4 seeds in the solo comp? Not being open to that possibility will inform on how this conversation continues.
> I've tricked off lots of packs, you aren't the first.


I don't know what u mean tricked a pack? but as I said, I'm didn't come here to start shit, dude asked a question and I answered it! I have nothing to gain by shitting on gu or his business! if I did I'd be running around posting screenshots of our private msgs, and I'm not, wouldnt post it on Heisens thread and I won't post it here either!

believe me or not, that's up to you! not trying to sound like a dick, but I don't care either way, as I said, dude asked a question so I answered it! only came by to say hi, and get advise on flowering times for my jp! 

have good one guys happy growing!!!


----------



## AbeFroman (Mar 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> What percentages do you get from other brands of seeds?
> Could be pathogens in your water. I use 1 Tbs of 2% Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water when I mess around with seedlings, just to eliminate any risk.


Yup. I use bottled water. My germ rates are minimal with all brands and greenpoint has had slight issues for me with certain strains. But noting totally crazy. I just went 7/7 on cookies n chem


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

Might have a herm risk in some strains, may have an occasional runt or mutant and might have lower yielding plants but germination has been as good as any including my own chucks. And they have been very vigorous seedlings. My experience.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Might have a herm risk in some strains, may have an occasional runt or mutant and might have lower yielding plants but germination has been as good as any including my own chucks. And they have been very vigorous seedlings. My experience.


You just described cannabis in general


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

Fluffy OBS pheno:
 
I shoulda reveged this one. 
Yield was great and buds are gooey. Perfect for making high quality hash.
Smells like orange juice and hairspray. 

I was gonna keep her until she foxtailed like crazy at the very end.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> 2 simple reasons, 1 the private email exchanged between gu and i, that I'm not going to share and not intending to start shit!
> 
> and 2 is bc out 7 packs of beans, majority never popped. and only have 2 keepers out of all of them!!!! granted I haven't finished hunting my cnc yet!
> 
> ...


All other stuff a side if that many seeds didn’t germ it has to be something with your methods out of 60 GPS seeds I’ve had 1 not germinate and in actuality it sprouted and then died and I think it had to do with my root riot plug being way to saturated so I still will call that grower errorr so I’m 59/60 germ rate with GPS. What method do you use to germinate?


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes last 2 pics, jp!
> 
> but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol
> 
> View attachment 4287824 View attachment 4287825


Thats the mold that resembles mycelium. Except no rhizomorphic growth, I cant remember its name off the top.
Edit: remembered lol cobweb mold its called lol


----------



## DieselNuts (Mar 2, 2019)

My winter indoor batch turned out to be great for males, all of 10 em.
4 Sundae Stallion
4 Copper Chem
2 Cowboy Kush

Does temperature effect male/female expression? They are cold, 60* usually.

And no none of them identify as female, we can all see there balls.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> My winter indoor batch turned out to be great for males, all of 10 em.
> 4 Sundae Stallion
> 4 Copper Chem
> 2 Cowboy Kush
> ...


No temps won’t effect the genetic make up of your seed the seed was male or female before you planted it


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 2, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> My winter indoor batch turned out to be great for males, all of 10 em.
> 4 Sundae Stallion
> 4 Copper Chem
> 2 Cowboy Kush
> ...


Just unlucky. Maybe the next 10 will be females


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 2, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> My winter indoor batch turned out to be great for males, all of 10 em.
> 4 Sundae Stallion
> 4 Copper Chem
> 2 Cowboy Kush
> ...


Ive also heard sex is 100% determined with first 2 weeks of its life. 
It is crazy as hell when that happens tho, If it wasnt for one fem, and one clone I had id been in the same boat lol all 4 of my Alien rifts were male, but it was a breeding run so that was kinda good to find a real good male.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 2, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just unlucky. Maybe the next 10 will be females


Yea it may be about a 50/50 ratio but that dont count for your pack! Rhats for the whole seeded plant, our packs are 100% random.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

50/50 don't seem to apply as firmly with superpolyhybreed as much as to IBLs and simple hybreeds. But everything is in the seed!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> All other stuff a side if that many seeds didn’t germ it has to be something with your methods out of 60 GPS seeds I’ve had 1 not germinate and in actuality it sprouted and then died and I think it had to do with my root riot plug being way to saturated so I still will call that grower errorr so I’m 59/60 germ rate with GPS. What method do you use to germinate?


12 hrs soak in shot glass, then paper towels until sprout, then I plant into a seedling starter soil I'm so cups!


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats the mold that resembles mycelium. Except no rhizomorphic growth, I cant remember its name off the top.
> Edit: remembered lol cobweb mold its called lol


no that's mycelium that I purposely put there, and grow it in! that wasn't an accident!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

Paper towel with air space and plent ofspray tap water. 48 hours plant in used mix in Solo cups. 
Bodhi and Greenpoint go at 36 hours, 48 and they are rooted in towel.


----------



## actech (Mar 2, 2019)

ive got 4 full moon fevers in veg along with 5 chocolate oranges from exotic genetix. grew one FMF already and it was a heavy durban pheno and extremely frosty. will see how these turn out. i use my llewellyns moon sign book to tell me when to drop my beans. as long as i do i get 100 percent success every time. seeds straight into damp rapid rooters in dome under T5 with heat pad.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Paper towel with air space and plent ofspray tap water. 48 hours plant in used mix in Solo cups.
> Bodhi and Greenpoint go at 36 hours, 48 and they are rooted in towel.


yep agree 100% as I said, it could be probable that I'm just unlucky, but that's a highly rare Chance on that many!!! I'd say out 60 beans, well 66 beans, ball park of 20-30 made it out of solo cups, out that around 8 or 9 females total! and 2 keepers with the exception of my 2 cnc, bc they are still I'm flower rn.

but I've never had that low of rates with any beans since I started growing! take it for what it is! as I said before I'm not worried about it! even if I had 100% germ and 100% fems, after that email, that's the only reason I need to bring my broke ass to other places to shop!

but hey everyone be good, happy to see so many happy with their gear! best of luck, happy growing! wish the best for everyone!!! I'm out!


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 2, 2019)

i've popped at least 400 beans over the last 2 years and i'm about 90% germ rate.


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 2, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> i've popped at least 400 beans over the last 2 years and i'm about 90% germ rate.


I think since I started if I don't count those, I'm in the ballpark of 80%

I been doing mostly clones for a min now! turbo kloner is the shit! like 99.99%!!


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 2, 2019)

yeah that's just greenpoint. I run alot of plants but the ratio is the same for the most part.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yep agree 100% as I said, it could be probable that I'm just unlucky, but that's a highly rare Chance on that many!!! I'd say out 60 beans, well 66 beans, ball park of 20-30 made it out of solo cups, out that around 8 or 9 females total! and 2 keepers with the exception of my 2 cnc, bc they are still I'm flower rn.
> 
> but I've never had that low of rates with any beans since I started growing! take it for what it is! as I said before I'm not worried about it! even if I had 100% germ and 100% fems, after that email, that's the only reason I need to bring my broke ass to other places to shop!
> 
> but hey everyone be good, happy to see so many happy with their gear! best of luck, happy growing! wish the best for everyone!!! I'm out!


Greenpoint is not perfect, just haven’t had that problem. Low female/male ratio has been a frustrating experience.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 2, 2019)

This is the only MacDawg I have left the rest we’re crazy mutant and stalled (can be seen in seedling post) or just wouldn’t pop altogether.

This one while still a mutant, has grown at a normal pace on par with the other seedlings popped.

It has not outgrown its mutant growth even after being topped. It responded to the topping perfectly fine and for a mutant it is very symmetrical.

This one will probably only get a 1gal final home.
@Gu~


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Greenpoint is not perfect, just haven’t had that problem. Low female/male ratio has been a frustrating experience.


No one has had that problem it’s either grower error or he’s full of it because he’s got a personal beef with whatever he’s saying GU said to him in an email I don’t believe he’s had 6 full packs that didn’t germ and if that is the case it’s grower error plain and simple


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 2, 2019)

The tent is very full and it’s hard to distinguish one plant from another in this photo, but I have at least 3 Bison Breath females towards the back of the tent. The other two are yet to show sex.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 2, 2019)

Well i flipped time early yesterday morning to 12/12. I think i waited to long, a few of my girls are as tall as i am. by the time i finish some lights will be all the way up to the ceiling. topped all the big ones again, also have cuts of all the healthiest/prettiest girls. taking care to have a few extra hibernates, since those beans might not show back up. it will be a nice looking room in a couple months.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the only MacDawg I have left the rest we’re crazy mutant and stalled (can be seen in seedling post) or just wouldn’t pop altogether.
> 
> This one while still a mutant, has grown at a normal pace on par with the other seedlings popped.View attachment 4292967
> 
> ...


I have 5 Mac dawgs no mutants I popped them with 5 cake n chem and 5 rain dance I didn’t get any mutants but they are slow growing they are healthy they just don’t seem to have the vigor of the others, I did get a mutant cake n chem it has a fan leaf growing as a top never seen a muntant like it before


----------



## Nutzach91 (Mar 2, 2019)

Out of 4 Tomahawks I started I have 3 females. Pretty stoked Day 11 of 12/12, Hopefully I get something good.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 3, 2019)

one day into 12/12.

EagleScouts upfront. City Slicker Dream catcher and Hibernate in back left. Nirvana stuff on back right so tall..eagle scouts with one araura indica somewhere in it.the healthy cuts. More cooking.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> one day into 12/12.
> 
> EagleScouts upfront. City Slicker Dream catcher and Hibernate in back left. Nirvana stuff on back rightView attachment 4293050 View attachment 4293051so tall..View attachment 4293052eagle scouts with one araura indica somewhere in it.View attachment 4293054the healthy cuts. More cooking.


looks healthy brother.. you plannin on thinning that out any? Things might(would) be more manageable if you clear the bottoms up.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Eagle scout seems just as good as cookies n chem according to reports.


i wouldn't doubt it. honestly, forum is still a fire smoke. working through some right now.


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the only MacDawg I have left the rest we’re crazy mutant and stalled (can be seen in seedling post) or just wouldn’t pop altogether.
> 
> This one while still a mutant, has grown at a normal pace on par with the other seedlings popped.View attachment 4292967
> 
> ...


Give it time it will thrive soon mac is just a bitch all round till she takes off. Unless the stardawg is the reason Idk macdawg do know mac very well


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 3, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Give it time it will thrive soon mac is just a bitch all round till she takes off. Unless the stardawg is the reason Idk macdawg do know mac very well


Only 1 survived. The Mac 1 cut has been known to be shit for breeding. I was saying this for months before Gu started selling his overpriced Macdawgs. Now people are seeing it firsthand.


----------



## main cola (Mar 3, 2019)

Here’s a little lower bud I took off the Copper Chem to see how she is ..She smells like Pine-Sol and a little bit of lemon cleaner


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Only 1 survived. The Mac 1 cut has been known to be shit for breeding. I was saying this for months before Gu started selling his overpriced Macdawgs. Now people are seeing it firsthand.


But are you? 1 fire cut found in that cross makes your subjective observations from the sidelines a moot point.
Your warnings have been heard.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Only 1 survived. The Mac 1 cut has been known to be shit for breeding. I was saying this for months before Gu started selling his overpriced Macdawgs. Now people are seeing it firsthand.


All 5 of my Mac dawgs that I popped are good, and healthy with no mutants just a little slow growing.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> no that's mycelium that I purposely put there, and grow it in! that wasn't an accident!


Lol from what I remember in the picture, there was no rhizomorphic growth, so must be a edible variety? 
all my cubes got extreme ropey strands of mycelium, that kinda looked fluff it seemed like cobweb.
Ive been growing them for at least 10 years.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 3, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> All 5 of my Mac dawgs that I popped are good, and healthy with no mutants just a little slow growing.


Luck? Everyone else is getting a large percentage of mutants. 


CannaBruh said:


> But are you? 1 fire cut found in that cross makes your subjective observations from the sidelines a moot point.
> Your warnings have been heard.


Who has found a fire cut? Nobody’s even flowered any yet. My point was I said they were going to be filled with mutants. People still paid way too much for them...and are finding mutants.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Luck? Everyone else is getting a large percentage of mutants.
> 
> Who has found a fire cut? Nobody’s even flowered any yet. My point was I said they were going to be filled with mutants. People still paid way too much for them...and are finding mutants.


You called it. 
I wasn't willing to pay and guinea pig those.
Someone still might find something killer though.
Good luck.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> People still paid way too much for them...and are finding mutants.





Bakersfield said:


> You called it.
> I wasn't willing to pay and guinea pig those.
> Someone still might find something killer though.
> Good luck.


Yea heavily mutant percentages here and a few that never even popped. However luckily for me I did not pay for these, gu sent them to be tested, gifted them out really

( thought it was going to be bison breath sent )

I popped them only because I accepted them, so I had a responsibility to do so.

I don’t have much interest in the Mac to begin with


----------



## jayblaze710 (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea heavily mutant percentages here and a few that never even popped. However luckily for me I did not pay for these, gu sent them to be tested
> 
> ( thought it was going to be bison breath sent )
> 
> ...


Testers sent out *after* already being on sale. Looking good Gu!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Testers sent out *after* already being on sale. Looking good Gu!


Well they were kinda more of a thread giveaway but still


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 3, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> Luck? Everyone else is getting a large percentage of mutants.
> 
> Who has found a fire cut? Nobody’s even flowered any yet. My point was I said they were going to be filled with mutants. People still paid way too much for them...and are finding mutants.


I’m just reporting on what I havethe only mutant I have gotten from any GPS has been one cake b chem .... I popped rain dance, cake n chem, and Mac dawg at the same time the Mac dawgs were the fastest to germinate but the slowest growing so far but they all look healthy. So we will just see what happens and hopefully there is a female in there.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Well they were kinda more of a thread giveaway but still


At least you popped them and posted.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> At least you popped them and posted.


When ever you accept testers or free beans of any kind they should be shown. I believe testers should be popped within a week of when you receive them.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 3, 2019)

Cake n chem day 42 



No chem smell at all just minty vanilla, some of the undersides of leaves are very purple one of the tops looked black when I looked up from under it... hoping the buds joining up but I think this is gonna be my headtsash.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 3, 2019)

City slicker

It’s a spicy meatball! Lol it’s got like this spice smell too it, like cinnamon mixed with nutmeg or something like that, weird as it makes me wanna smell through the spice rack til I find it. The Cs I kept is producing some big nugs. Be a good yield.

This cut of Texas butter I kept is super loud. Like a creamy oily banana smell that just doesn’t leave. 8 hours after plucking some leaves and I can still smell her. I didn’t keep this cut going. Next run is a cake run with some tropicanna cookies. Is there a tropicanna x stardawg? That would be cool


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (Mar 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol from what I remember in the picture, there was no rhizomorphic growth, so must be a edible variety?
> all my cubes got extreme ropey strands of mycelium, that kinda looked fluff it seemed like cobweb.
> Ive been growing them for at least 10 years.


I've barely been growing for 4 or 5, but the results speak for themselves! in most cases experience triumphs all, but hey u be the judge of that! I also have zero experience growing anything before then!

the results on the links, on this page, that's just how I do it!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-probiotic-method.985411/


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 3, 2019)

someone asked about pruning my bottoms, i probably will do a little trimming when lights come on. i cleaned one up yesterday. and ive trimmed a good amount of clones off them. those lower limbs will just be light fluff anyway


----------



## Leighbraz (Mar 3, 2019)

Can anyone tell me the flower time on blizzard bush?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> Can anyone tell me the flower time on blizzard bush?


70+ haven’t seen one nice blizzard I tossed mine while they were flowering they just weren’t up to par


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 3, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> I've barely been growing for 4 or 5, but the results speak for themselves! in most cases experience triumphs all, but hey u be the judge of that! I also have zero experience growing anything before then!
> 
> the results on the links, on this page, that's just how I do it!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greens-probiotic-method.985411/


Yea that explains why there is no rhizomorphic growth, I thought you was growing mushrooms, which is how I get my mycelium. Never heard of that gruw kashi or whatever its called, b4 lol
Have you ever tried to fruit the mycelium to see wth pops up? Lol
I grow mushrooms a few flushes, on horse manure and brow rice flower then take the alredy fruited mycelium to the compost pile, also the mushrooms release CO2 into the grow area while fruiting so thats a plus.


----------



## Leighbraz (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> 70+ haven’t seen one nice blizzard I tossed mine while they were flowering they just weren’t up to par


I haven't popped them yet I've got some texas butter on the go for now, I was just wondering for future reference, lol hopefully my pack has all the good ones then


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> I haven't popped them yet I've got some texas butter on the go for now, I was just wondering for future reference, lol hopefully my pack has all the good ones then


Hopefully man but everyone I know that has run it hasn’t had that luck it just doesn’t check so many boxes. The parent stock is good but the offspring on that one just might not be. 

On the plus I had some amazing Texas butter use the search enter my name and the strain name you’ll find it around


----------



## Coloradoclear (Mar 3, 2019)

Finally harvest day: Cowboy Kush x GG.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea heavily mutant percentages here and a few that never even popped. However luckily for me I did not pay for these, gu sent them to be tested, gifted them out really
> 
> ( thought it was going to be bison breath sent )
> 
> ...


What mutations did you get on your plants?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> Can anyone tell me the flower time on blizzard bush?


I only popped one bean, got one female. I let her go 85 days. (Might have been finished sooner, but I didn't have a scope, at the time and wasn't familiar with SD) She was a creamy onion and sd funk smell and taste. Would totally lay out veteran smokers. 

Edit: If I remember correctly, I think @GrowRijt had a decent pheno.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I only popped one bean, got one female. I let her go 85 days. (Might have been finished sooner, but I didn't have a scope, at the time and wasn't familiar with SD) She was a creamy onion and sd funk smell and taste. Would totally lay out veteran smokers. View attachment 4293646
> 
> Edit: If I remember correctly, I think @GrowRijt had a decent pheno.


If you say so man. Looks can be deceiving but that doesn’t look to great to me only in my opinion though. 

I’ve had plant that were good but didn’t look the part. But for 85 days it’s still shooting those damn white pistols


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 3, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> What mutations did you get on your plants?


Well you can see how the plant I posted is growing. The rest came up severely twisted and odd some never popped. Non of them were interesting mutations. That last pic I posted was the most normal looking one that popped. 

I have a cool looking mutation on a cookies and Chem I have. I’ll post a pic of that later


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Well you can see how the plant I posted is growing. The rest came up severely twisted and odd some never popped. Non of them were interesting mutations. That last pic I posted was the most normal looking one that popped.
> 
> I have a cool looking mutation on a cookies and Chem I have. I’ll post a pic of that later


Ok I’ll have to post this cake n chem mutant it’s growing a 5 finger fan leaf as it’s main stem once I top it ...it should grow normal though it looks cool though


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 3, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> If you say so man. Looks can be deceiving but that doesn’t look to great to me only in my opinion though.
> 
> I’ve had plant that were good but didn’t look the part. But for 85 days it’s still shooting those damn white pistols


Yeah, it's obviously ugly and I said how shitty that run was when I posted that pic originally.

That ugly blizzard bush was way more potent than either of these beautiful meltdown plants: 
Sometimes, it's just the way it is.

Also, no shit there are still white pistils, it's a sd x. Thought that had already been established a few times in here.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> Can anyone tell me the flower time on blizzard bush?


Here's one of 2 phenos I had. I ran it about 9 weeks. Interesting kinda green crack and og smells...smoked like an og. I have revegged one clone and I will run that once more before I eliminate her from the line up. I had high Hope's but yeah it seems not many have come up with keepers.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 4, 2019)

Ughhh, just dropped my ph pen in a gallon jug of water. had to dump half of it out to finally retrieve it. i do believe its shot..


----------



## hillbill (Mar 4, 2019)

Blizzard Bush I had was high male turnout but flowered one till 56 days 10/14. Potent but not exceptional. Only female on first run was small with tight buds and smelled of pine, black pepper and sweet fruit.


----------



## J.James (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> You called it.
> I wasn't willing to pay and guinea pig those.
> Someone still might find something killer though.
> Good luck.


You guys wanna see bison breath in flower... Here you go.. Flower week 2. I have one female that looks to be a keeper that I topped and cloned and will have in flower next week. Stay tuned


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> If you say so man. Looks can be deceiving but that doesn’t look to great to me only in my opinion though.
> 
> I’ve had plant that were good but didn’t look the part. But for 85 days it’s still shooting those damn white pistols


I've seen GPS strains harden off without the white pistils but it's rare. 
Two of my OBS plants finished with hard buds so I kept them both. 
Even the lower larf was tight!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

J.James said:


> You guys wanna see bison breath in flower... Here you go.. Flower week 2. I have one female that looks to be a keeper that I topped and cloned and will have in flower next week. Stay tuned
> View attachment 4293891 View attachment 4293892


What's up with the single leaf spears in week 2? 
Strange growth.


----------



## main cola (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> What's up with the single leaf spears in week 2?
> Strange growth.


Almost looks like it was reveged then put into flower


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> What's up with the single leaf spears in week 2?
> Strange growth.


I wondered as well when I saw it. I have 3 beans of the same strain 2 are doing this in flower and 1 isn't,all in the same space eating off the same plate.Mine look like they tried to reveg or got confused.No light leaks,no ph issues. I'm trying to ride it out but I have no patience for weirdos taking up space.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> Almost looks like it was reveged then put into flower


That was my thought as well.


CoB_nUt said:


> I wondered as well when I saw it. I have 3 beans of the same strain 2 are doing this in flower and 1 isn't,all in the same space eating off the same plate.Mine look like they tried to reveg or got confused.No light leaks,no ph issues. I'm trying to ride it out but I have no patience for weirdos taking up space.


I don't mind giving the weird ones a go, if I have room for them.
You never know, it could end up being the next big thing.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I wondered as well when I saw it. I have 3 beans of the same strain 2 are doing this in flower and 1 isn't,all in the same space eating off the same plate.Mine look like they tried to reveg or got confused.No light leaks,no ph issues. I'm trying to ride it out but I have no patience for weirdos taking up space.


Weird, so far mine all look pretty normal. Two, both of which are now confirmed female, are a little taller than the others. They all look very similar outside of the height difference.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> That was my thought as well.
> 
> I don't mind giving the weird ones a go, if I have room for them.
> You never know, it could end up being the next big thing.


Me and friends coined "the next big thing" as our favorite strain, funny. We call everything that now just to be stupid.
TNBT
One of my Macdawgs is lookin whack but yeah I'll still try it if its female, I'll post pics tonight. You're right tho sometimes those mutants can be interesting.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Me and friends coined "the next big thing" as our favorite strain, funny. We call everything that now just to be stupid.
> TNBT
> One of my Macdawgs is lookin whack but yeah I'll still try it if its female, I'll post pics tonight. You're right tho sometimes those mutants can be interesting.


Have you peeps seen that mutant Aussie bastard strain that the Nspecta has been working with?
Probably just a novelty, but could be a useful subterfuge for guerrilla outdoor grows.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 4, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> Ughhh, just dropped my ph pen in a gallon jug of water. had to dump half of it out to finally retrieve it. i do believe its shot..


My Hannah combo is robust about that, it lives in the water. Had to change the ph probe but otherwise it's over 10yrs old still going strong.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you peeps seen that mutant Aussie bastard strain that the Nspecta has been working with?
> Probably just a novelty, but could be a useful subterfuge for guerrilla outdoor grows.
> View attachment 4293925


I read this last year when I first heard about his project

https://www.medicinalgenomics.com/australian-bastard/

good read


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I read this last year when I first heard about his project
> 
> https://www.medicinalgenomics.com/australian-bastard/
> 
> good read


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 4, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> If you say so man. Looks can be deceiving but that doesn’t look to great to me only in my opinion though.
> 
> I’ve had plant that were good but didn’t look the part. But for 85 days it’s still shooting those damn white pistols


^ This- 85 days and still shooting white pistils. I fucking hate strains that do that. I know that they will dry out, turn brown/fall off...but still don't like it. Also I found that a lot of the strains that keep throwing white pistils late in flower are stains with phenos that are pretty much covered in pistils to begin with which is not a overall high end look in a finished product. I've seen strains that I've grown and friends have grown the had an over production of pistils. It was just a phenotype on certain strains, cause all were grown in nearly perfect conditions.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I only popped one bean, got one female. I let her go 85 days. (Might have been finished sooner, but I didn't have a scope, at the time and wasn't familiar with SD) She was a creamy onion and sd funk smell and taste. Would totally lay out veteran smokers. View attachment 4293646
> 
> Edit: If I remember correctly, I think @GrowRijt had a decent pheno.


I had some MAC that looked SOOOO good.. and smoked like legit mids. I would have gladly traded it for a bag of your lay down..


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 4, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> Can anyone tell me the flower time on blizzard bush?


My last BB run with mine went 68 days. Mine was super potent nice yield. Soft on the terps with a gas and vanilla nose. I made a cross with chinook haze male and my bb that’s up and running. Good plant structure, a good female to cross with but not dank enough to stay on her own for now. I only popped half a pack.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 4, 2019)

She was decent and will live on in my Alpine Citra cross.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Have you peeps seen that mutant Aussie bastard strain that the Nspecta has been working with?
> Probably just a novelty, but could be a useful subterfuge for guerrilla outdoor grows.
> View attachment 4293925


neat for sure but looks shitty imo. been following along with this on IG for a while now. be curious to see how it tests. looks like an incredibly low yielder as well.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> neat for sure but looks shitty imo. been following along with this on IG for a while now. be curious to see how it tests. looks like an incredibly low yielder as well.


Can’t imagine trimming...PITA.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 4, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Yeah, it's obviously ugly and I said how shitty that run was when I posted that pic originally.
> 
> That ugly blizzard bush was way more potent than either of these beautiful meltdown plants:View attachment 4293698 View attachment 4293703
> Sometimes, it's just the way it is.
> ...


Yea ive been trying to tell people for a minute even potency does.not create the effect will all feel, giving so many strains the same generic buzz, this was a breeding flaw that happend over many of the last 30 years, thats why so many old school people in there 60s and up swear they got higher off the weed back in the day, bc breeding in those days was selected for the drug trade, and only thing they cared about was the effect. This is why I ordered from swami im gonna try to breed that awesome and unique effect back into all these polyhybrids.


----------



## J.James (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I wondered as well when I saw it. I have 3 beans of the same strain 2 are doing this in flower and 1 isn't,all in the same space eating off the same plate.Mine look like they tried to reveg or got confused.No light leaks,no ph issues. I'm trying to ride it out but I have no patience for weirdos taking up space.


These did this as soon as I put them into flower, I didn’t reveg them considering they are right next to my cookies and chem that is top shelf, I would say I have no other issues in my space


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea ive been trying to tell people for a minute even potency does.not create the effect will all feel, giving so many strains the same generic buzz, this was a breeding flaw that happend over many of the last 30 years, thats why so many old school people in there 60s and up swear they got higher off the weed back in the day, bc *breeding in those days was selected for the drug trade*, and *only thing they cared about was the effect.* This is why I ordered from swami im gonna try to breed that awesome and unique effect back into all these polyhybrids.


The columbian cartel breeders?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

when its used as medicine, most could give a fuck less bout that preservation sativa story,they want potent relief lmfao. From what I understand, some of that mexican brick came from cali seeds, some boys been giving some good seeds to Mexico with the climate for some time now.. Think they still do the layer stack and dry after harvest, but I suspect thats why some mexican brick is horseshit and other batches, not as bad. Having said that, at one time it was all that was around when younger and I'll never smoke it again, I'd go without now after growing my own. You can keep them heavy sats, Im an anxious cat, no use for those. Could care less if they went extinct or not, lol, jmho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> ^ This- 85 days and still shooting white pistils. I fucking hate strains that do that. I know that they will dry out, turn brown/fall off...but still don't like it. Also I found that a lot of the strains that keep throwing white pistils late in flower are stains with phenos that are pretty much covered in pistils to begin with which is not a overall high end look in a finished product. I've seen strains that I've grown and friends have grown the had an over production of pistils. It was just a phenotype on certain strains, cause all were grown in nearly perfect conditions.


Seems like the ones still throwing white pistils to the end also foxtail a lot. It's gotta be genetic because I treated my plants the same. Some of them puffed up at the end, and others did not. 
The cult classics plants were throwing white pistils *and* bananas so I chopped both of them early. I can tell by the smell that the smoke will be harsh until they cure a while. 
All the other strains were palatable immediately after a quick dry. 
Flavors improve as bud cures, but the harsh taste is from overfeeding -- or chopping early.


----------



## main cola (Mar 4, 2019)

Copper Chem 1st week of flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> Copper Chem 1st week of flower View attachment 4294197View attachment 4294198


I've been sitting on a pack of copper chem for a year or so. 
Maybe it's time to dunk em.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> That was my thought as well.
> 
> I don't mind giving the weird ones a go, if I have room for them.
> You never know, it could end up being the next big thing.


Oh, I'm letting them go strictly for that purpose...there may some fiyah at harvest time.


J.James said:


> These did this as soon as I put them into flower, I didn’t reveg them considering they are right next to my cookies and chem that is top shelf, I would say I have no other issues in my space


That's crazy.Mine did it as soon as I switched to flower as well,it started in stretch. You can literally see on both plants where it started.
The third plant of the strain seems unphased by her siblings' ugly duckling status. I'll post a pic in the chucker's thread.
I dare not disrespect Gu's thread with a non GPS plant pic.Actually I refuse to post a plant pic in here until I get back into my GPS packs.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 4, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> The columbian cartel breeders?


Yes lol and afgans, thais,Mexicans,Lebanese haha
just found this.
Heres what som1 else had to say about some seeds he ran.

Our excitement comes from how F’ing strong this gal is... I love when you take that first hit & instantly KNOW you have something special. Well, that’s definitely the case here  Had 4 other ppl try it, and got 2 ppl saying it was among the strongest theyd smoked. I cant wait to sample the fully ripened, properly cured version! To those not used to growing the oldies, be careful... even plants that dont LOOK or SMELL like they are anything but “meh” quality, can be deceptively intense, effect-wise. So dont freak out if you arent running double rails of frost down every sugar leaf... her magic is in her effect.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> Copper Chem 1st week of flower View attachment 4294197


Hell yea, I got a copper chem going I think shes gonna be big ass hell 2. Shes gonna be in veg for prolly 3 more weeks Haha.
 
Until this Blackwater finishes.up, shes got a seeded bud crossed her with Alien rift nice ass stud. And awesome momma she is as well. Royal Abduction will be the offspring.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea, I got a copper chem going I think shes gonna be big ass hell 2. Shes gonna be in veg for prolly 3 more weeks Haha.
> View attachment 4294221
> Until this Blackwater finishes.up, shes got a seeded bud crossed her with Alien rift nice ass stud. And awesome momma she is as well. Royal Abduction will be the offspring.
> View attachment 4294223


Leaves in the second pic look a little dark. 
Are you going to fade her?


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 4, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Leaves in the second pic look a little dark.
> Are you going to fade her?


 Yea that girl stays dark af, think its where I added composted horse manure into her soil mix, I got a pure ghost og in thier with her same age thats just now starting to yellow with no horse poo in her mix, the blackwater is a beauty tho definitely seems to be a keeper, she smells and looks awesome, nose is like a grape just sharted.
100% organic


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Macdawgs


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Pebble pusher seedling. I've never seen a seedling produce asymmetrical nodes


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

90 % of the seedlings just got buzzed.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Sundae Stallions looking strong. Orange Blossom Special also.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 4, 2019)

Cookies n Chem day 49
Maybe I should keep her...I was on the fence


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cookies n Chem day 49
> Maybe I should keep her...I was on the fence
> View attachment 4294344


Nicely done.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

The nugs look tight as on this cake n chem, might run this in the middle next time under the 630 probably make the colas stack better but I’m pretty keen to smoke this. Day 44, might go 60


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Pebble pusher seedling. I've never seen a seedling produce asymmetrical nodesView attachment 4294303


weird, it's growing like a clone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> 90 % of the seedlings just got buzzed.View attachment 4294307


What is "buzzed"? 
Did you cull them or just top the main?


----------



## UncleReemis (Mar 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> The nugs look tight as on this cake n chem, might run this in the middle next time under the 630 probably make the colas stack better but I’m pretty keen to smoke this. Day 44, might go 60
> View attachment 4294521
> View attachment 4294517
> 
> ...


Wow, this looks fantastic being at only day 44. Kudos!


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What is "buzzed"?
> Did you cull them or just top the main?


Oh yeah, haircut. Topped most of them, left a few smaller ones alone for a few more days. Overall looking good. Iron Horse is the worst turn out still, but the one biggest is looking nice


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 5, 2019)

I am presently vegging *Greenpoints *_Chickasaw Cooler, Cackleberry, Jelly Pie_ and lucky 7's along with *Thug Pug's* _Banana Breath _and *Oni's* _Tropsanto (_fems_). _All were started same time. The _Banana Breaths_, _Jelly Pie's_ and _Cackleberries_ are the standouts so far. The _Banana Breaths_ are beastly, but _Cackleberry_ is not far behind in size and beauty. These are going to be a pollen chuck with a _Banana Breath_ male. I might try to keep a _Cackleberry_ male for the next run.Pretty wild starting 36 seeds at once and dwindling down to 16 of the best to move forward with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> when its used as medicine, most could give a fuck less bout that preservation sativa story,they want potent relief lmfao. From what I understand, some of that mexican brick came from cali seeds, some boys been giving some good seeds to Mexico with the climate for some time now.. Think they still do the layer stack and dry after harvest, but I suspect thats why some mexican brick is horseshit and other batches, not as bad. Having said that, at one time it was all that was around when younger and I'll never smoke it again, I'd go without now after growing my own. You can keep them heavy sats, Im an anxious cat, no use for those. Could care less if they went extinct or not, lol, jmho


I'm going have to politely disagree. Without writing a wall of text to demonstrate my point, I'd refer you to Bodhi's thoughts on this and his need for it as medicine. They sum it up much better than I ever could.
Preservation of all cannabis should be important _especially_ in the context of medicine.
Not directed at you but usually the ones that really don't give a fuck are regular custies and/or those who exploit and disrespect this beautiful plant.

Med users would be better off researching the various effects of terpenes and cannabinoids and skipping right over the terms Sativa and Indica. Those are just dispo marketing terms now.
(amended the sentence above. it cut off and didn't post completely)



Homogeneity will be the downfall of cannabis. No one wants that.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

I can only worry bout keeping my medicine going in my closet first for my ailments, before I can get philisophical, big picture poetic about it and participate in that venture. I see the argument if you are not almost sixty, ill, and need potent meds now. It's for the younger gals and gents I reckon. And I admire B and Mrs B greatly. Their beans should live on far after they are gone. But I got to get me first. Noone else will.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I can only worry bout keeping my medicine going in my closet first for my ailments, before I can get philisophical, big picture poetic about it and participate in that venture. I see the argument if you are not almost sixty, ill, and need potent meds now. It's for the younger gals and gents I reckon. And I admire B and Mrs B greatly. Their beans should live on far after they are gone. But I got to get me first. Noone else will.


That's not been my experience at all. I've found the generosity here mind blowing and I can only hope to pay it forward in the same manner.


Just a side note: When the MM movement was growing it was those now 60yr olds paving the way. I shudder to think of where we'd be without others selflessly advocating for the medical validity of cannabis.
Far too many still don't have the luxury of growing their own meds without putting their freedom at risk and its not right.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 5, 2019)

Day 45 update.

Got around to getting the clones out of cups and into pots today. Unsure if I'm gonna keep one of the deputys as a mother, or possibly stick it outside in the spring, so I stuck it in a plastic pot for now. 

 

 

There kind of small because of the cold temps, but it works out because I don't have anywhere to put them lol.

I got a shot of the deputy, and the #5 hibernate pheno in the flower tent. Didn't bother taking pics of the other two but you can kinda see them in the background. 

 

 

Tried pushing the pk a little harder this time. #5 seemed to like it, but I think it was too much for the deputy. The buds seem smaller so far than the last run with it, but I'm also dealing with cold lights off temp, and I don't think they ever fully recovered from the root zone issues I was having previously.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 5, 2019)

True. I didn't mean to give that perception at all. I too have been a beneficiary of mucho compassion and sharing on site. I was directing that towards the guys that can still travel and or collect those seeds which they want to keep alive, etc.Whether sats or indies. Collect for years while growing, etc. I was trying to say I feel like Im more in the 4th quarter, lol, so my potency mindset is based on helping with that disabling pain now. I truly feel sorry for the folks that can't grow their own, are on fixed income, etc, and have to go and pay club prices or do without. But I get your point gal, just a lil misunderstanding, I been seeing them old time sativa hunts for years, etc and its a great thing. Damndest thing, seen BreederSteve in Columbia growing Slymecookies among other things, gets some authentic Zamal in the mail, kills a couple pit vipers when they move the coco bales, lol, and have a man size boa down in the creek. And hes growin plants to see if they are spider mite resistant. lol, I wished I was him sometimes. Sorry to get off topic, apologies.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 5, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 45 update.
> 
> Got around to getting the clones out of cups and into pots today. Unsure if I'm gonna keep one of the deputys as a mother, or possibly stick it outside in the spring, so I stuck it in a plastic pot for now.
> 
> ...


Looks great bro! seems like u got your shit together so please dont take this the wrong way.. Do you run your lights at night? I'm sure you may already but if not it's a good/easy way to get those lights off temps up 5 or so degrees.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> True. I didn't mean to give that perception at all. I too have been a beneficiary of mucho compassion and sharing on site. I was directing that towards the guys that can still travel and or collect those seeds which they want to keep alive, etc.Whether sats or indies. Collect for years while growing, etc. I was trying to say I feel like Im more in the 4th quarter, lol, so my potency mindset is based on helping with that disabling pain now. I truly feel sorry for the folks that can't grow their own, are on fixed income, etc, and have to go and pay club prices or do without. But I get your point gal, just a lil misunderstanding, I been seeing them old time sativa hunts for years, etc and its a great thing. Damndest thing, seen BreederSteve in Columbia growing Slymecookies among other things, gets some authentic Zamal in the mail, kills a couple pit vipers when they move the coco bales, lol, and have a man size boa down in the creek. And hes growin plants to see if they are spider mite resistant. lol, I wished I was him sometimes. Sorry to get off topic, apologies.


Reading some of your stories about Breeder Steve reminded how much I liked his projects. I started following him on IG, great stuff, thank you for reminding me of him.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 5, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 45 update.
> 
> Got around to getting the clones out of cups and into pots today. Unsure if I'm gonna keep one of the deputys as a mother, or possibly stick it outside in the spring, so I stuck it in a plastic pot for now.
> 
> ...


Those look great! I love the tiger stripe fade in the third picture.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Looks great bro! seems like u got your shit together so please dont take this the wrong way.. Do you run your lights at night? I'm sure you may already but if not it's a good/easy way to get those lights off temps up 5 or so degrees.


I tried it, but quit because it didn't make a difference and it was a pain to have to work on the plants before I went to bed, or have to hurry to get up in the morning before lights off. The ambient temp in my basement doesn't fluctuate much.

I got a good 6x12 or so spot down there I'm hopefully gonna build an actual room with later in the year. I should be able to keep the environment in check better with an insulated room.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 5, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> True. I didn't mean to give that perception at all. I too have been a beneficiary of mucho compassion and sharing on site. I was directing that towards the guys that can still travel and or collect those seeds which they want to keep alive, etc.Whether sats or indies. Collect for years while growing, etc. I was trying to say I feel like Im more in the 4th quarter, lol, so my potency mindset is based on helping with that disabling pain now. I truly feel sorry for the folks that can't grow their own, are on fixed income, etc, and have to go and pay club prices or do without. But I get your point gal, just a lil misunderstanding, I been seeing them old time sativa hunts for years, etc and its a great thing. Damndest thing, seen BreederSteve in Columbia growing Slymecookies among other things, gets some authentic Zamal in the mail, kills a couple pit vipers when they move the coco bales, lol, and have a man size boa down in the creek. And hes growin plants to see if they are spider mite resistant. lol, I wished I was him sometimes. Sorry to get off topic, apologies.


No apology needed. Civil discourse benefits us all.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

UncleReemis said:


> Wow, this looks fantastic being at only day 44. Kudos!


Thanks, I hope it smokes as good as it looks


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 5, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Day 45 update.
> 
> Got around to getting the clones out of cups and into pots today. Unsure if I'm gonna keep one of the deputys as a mother, or possibly stick it outside in the spring, so I stuck it in a plastic pot for now.
> 
> ...


Haha hell yea, I got so many seeds been hard to decide what else to get started for outdoor, Hibernate is now def one im gonna start. So appreciate the reminder lol.
Heres a black water nug shot, got a clone rooted now.


----------



## Daddi0Grower (Mar 5, 2019)

Does anyone happen to know some coupons for Greenpoint?


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 5, 2019)

Daddi0Grower said:


> Does anyone happen to know some coupons for Greenpoint?


Rollitup 10% Icmag 5%, they stack.


----------



## Daddi0Grower (Mar 5, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Rollitup 10% Icmag 5%, they stack.


Thank you!


----------



## Nyne (Mar 6, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Looks great I also swear by the jp . I'd suggest city slickers was my last go and I may say a nice surprise . that galeto went with the dawg surprisingly well. Mostly stardwag leaners though as that male is hung a bit to well I find with GPS .


Tha SMELL density & growth on tha City slickers is amazing reminds me of Black Domina Fat rock hard nuggets.My fav strains so far were cookies and chem , jelly pie ,butch Kassidy ,Dutchkush ,Blk Domina ,& sensi star , sunDance kid ,White Rhino, 
in my opinion So far tha CitySlicker out shines em all except ParadiceSeeds DutchKush & sensi star but will always b tha best looking on tha yard because theyll turn Black or red in normal temps , good mould resistants , the spider mites dont like it & It grows bud more than leaf ! Not the biggest yeilder & prefers to be in hydro mre than soil ! But the overall quality is 10 -10 Heavy indica buzz !& def stronger than tha Gelato 33 going round in most dispensarys ive been to in kali & Amsterdam gelato mixes and better than D.n.a' s Gelato sorbet by a long way


----------



## Nyne (Mar 6, 2019)

#                   Sme more ☆ CitySlick ☆ pics


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 6, 2019)

Nyne said:


> #View attachment 4295175 View attachment 4295180 View attachment 4295175 View attachment 4295176 View attachment 4295177 View attachment 4295178 View attachment 4295179 View attachment 4295180 View attachment 4295180 View attachment 4295179 View attachment 4295178 View attachment 4295177 View attachment 4295176 View attachment 4295175 View attachment 4295175 View attachment 4295176 View attachment 4295177 View attachment 4295178 View attachment 4295179 View attachment 4295180Sme more ☆ CitySlick ☆ pics


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Tha SMELL density & growth on tha City slickers is amazing reminds me of Black Domina Fat rock hard nuggets.My fav strains so far were cookies and chem , jelly pie ,butch Kassidy ,Dutchkush ,Blk Domina ,& sensi star , sunDance kid ,White Rhino,
> in my opinion So far tha CitySlicker out shines em all except ParadiceSeeds DutchKush & sensi star but will always b tha best looking on tha yard because theyll turn Black or red in normal temps , good mould resistants , the spider mites dont like it & It grows bud more than leaf ! Not the biggest yeilder & prefers to be in hydro mre than soil ! But the overall quality is 10 -10 Heavy indica buzz !& def stronger than tha Gelato 33 going round in most dispensarys ive been to in kali & Amsterdam gelato mixes and better than D.n.a' s Gelato sorbet by a long way


You get any spicy smells off your city slicker this thing sMells like Spicy cream, it’s interesting but the buds are big probably some of the bigger buds growing this round


----------



## Nyne (Mar 6, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> You get any spicy smells off your city slicker this thing sMells like Spicy cream, it’s interesting but the buds are big probably some of the bigger buds growing this round
> View attachment 4295207


#Yep i got 2 spicy cream and one just str8 Spice like ive never smelt b4 tha closest thing similar to describe it is tha Blak domina !


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 6, 2019)

Cake n chem
  
Some trichs are cloudy but there is a lot of clear, it seems to be finishing quickly tho


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

LOL so @Gu~ wasn't even trolling. Heisenbeans fems available @ greenpoint seeds soon.

what a world.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Heisenbeans will be available on GreenpointSeeds.com starting April 2019*


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2019)

Feel free to talk about his fems here


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Feel free to talk about his fems here


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

cookies n chem x black banana cookies?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> cookies n chem x black banana cookies?


[ widow's cut]


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> [ widow's cut]


(Ogkb dom)


----------



## genuity (Mar 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> [ widow's cut]


Take yo ass back to bed,I can not handle no more laughing at this time...


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 6, 2019)

genuity said:


> Take yo ass back to bed,I can not handle no more laughing at this time...


I've missed you, too.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 6, 2019)

Few months back I legit thought maybe the back and forth between gu/heisen was just a huge troll with a collaboration in mind


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 6, 2019)

what @Gu~ doesn't realize is that he has now made a mortal enemy of someone who is 'connected'! he will probably get banned any minute now for it!


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> what @Gu~ doesn't realize is that he has now made a mortal enemy of someone who is 'connected'! he will probably get banned any minute now for it!


 This was funny


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 6, 2019)

So heisen had a problem with untested gear being sold at gps? But not his own?LOL


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Is that some crazy joke or has the world gone Topsy Turvy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Is that some crazy joke or has the world gone Topsy Turvy.


I honestly thought Gu was burn master for a minute.


----------



## THT (Mar 6, 2019)

Pebble Pusher 1
 

Pebble Pusher 2


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 6, 2019)

This shit is hilarious whichever way it goes. Troll or truth...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

GU didn't you learn your lesson about selling UNtested S1 seeds? I guess not


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> GU didn't you learn your lesson about selling UNtested S1 seeds? I guess not


No shit.And why would ppl opt to buy from gps? Wouldn't they be cheaper straight from heisen's site?


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Tha SMELL density & growth on tha City slickers is amazing reminds me of Black Domina Fat rock hard nuggets.My fav strains so far were cookies and chem , jelly pie ,butch Kassidy ,Dutchkush ,Blk Domina ,& sensi star , sunDance kid ,White Rhino,
> in my opinion So far tha CitySlicker out shines em all except ParadiceSeeds DutchKush & sensi star but will always b tha best looking on tha yard because theyll turn Black or red in normal temps , good mould resistants , the spider mites dont like it & It grows bud more than leaf ! Not the biggest yeilder & prefers to be in hydro mre than soil ! But the overall quality is 10 -10 Heavy indica buzz !& def stronger than tha Gelato 33 going round in most dispensarys ive been to in kali & Amsterdam gelato mixes and better than D.n.a' s Gelato sorbet by a long way


You are right my friend is a pleasure to see what the stardawg did to that galeto . my new fav by GPS till I try nea f2s


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 6, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> No shit.And why would ppl opt to buy from gps? Wouldn't they be cheaper straight from heisen's site?


Because once the hermies start GU will reimburse them


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> No shit.And why would ppl opt to buy from gps? Wouldn't they be cheaper straight from heisen's site?


Knowing how Gu operates, he'll end up selling them beans on reverse auctions for cheaper than Heisen sells them for. That's been a big beef between Gu and other breeders, he's carried.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 6, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> No shit.And why would ppl opt to buy from gps? Wouldn't they be cheaper straight from heisen's site?


Reverse Auctions.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2019)

don't forget the Gold Nuggets.... ughhh I mean the program formerly known as "Gold Nuggets" which in no way infringes on the Golden Nuggets Hotel and Casino brand.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> don't forget the Gold Nuggets.... ughhh I mean the program formerly known as "Gold Nuggets" which in no way infringes on the Golden Nuggets Hotel and Casino brand.


I'm out of the loop. Did you bring those Gold Nuggers back?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 6, 2019)

The artist formally known as Nuggets has been changed for a bit, here is a link for some reading on the changes:
https://greenpointseeds.com/nugget-rewards/


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> The artist formally known as Nuggets has been changed for a bit, here is a link for some reading on the changes:
> https://greenpointseeds.com/nugget-rewards/


Wow, I still have my old level. 
I always liked the nuggets.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Mar 6, 2019)

Glad to see Heisen find a place to land after the drama. Can't wait to snag some GPS and now Heisenbeans on reverse auction.


----------



## Paddletail (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a Bison Breath that is only at day 20 and she hits me in the face when I open the chamber up. She is basically all I smell over 3 Deputys, and a few Bodhi testers.....2 of which come down within 10 days.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is a picture of the tent just now. All the males have been culled and I thinned the remaining plants. I ended up with 4 out of the 5 Bison Breath being female. This is my second GPS strain in a row with those ratios, the last being Pebble Pusher. The BB are in the back. In the front are 3 Meltdown from @BobBitchen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Heisenbeans just posted this video on YouTube


removed!


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 6, 2019)

It basically said nothing was heisens fault,riu sucks,fuck his haters,he's successful with everything he touches and his dick is 12' long.

And that he linked up with gu to reach the audience of riu.Money talks huh?


----------



## main cola (Mar 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> removed!


I think he deleted it off his YouTube page


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 6, 2019)

So excited to see heisenbeans and gps getting along . I'm all bout the heisenbeans I know some doubt him but you shouldn't. He's a great guy great breeder ,grower . I assure you you'll be happy to pick up some heisenbeans and never sleep on Gu that jelly pie fire that city slicker and the cookies and chem are top grade in all there different variances. Luck Heisen and Gu just don't kill each other somehow lmao just kidding y'all a more professional than some people give ya credit for


----------



## Serverchris (Mar 6, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> So excited to see heisenbeans and gps getting along . I'm all bout the heisenbeans I know some doubt him but you shouldn't. He's a great guy great breeder ,grower . I assure you you'll be happy to pick up some heisenbeans and never sleep on Gu that jelly pie fire that city slicker and the cookies and chem are top grade in all there different variances. Luck Heisen and Gu just don't kill each other somehow lmao just kidding y'all a more professional than some people give ya credit for


How do you know someone us a great breeder when they have never even bred anything?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

I don't know what's going on but I feel like I should probably get some pizza bites ready.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 6, 2019)

If you can’t beat them join them


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 6, 2019)

JP's getting super frosty!!


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Sweet baby Jesus in the brushes, every time I go away, I feel like I come back to some sort of alternate reality. What the actual fuck has happened in only 2 weeks? Heisen and Gu are best buds now? Oh well sounds good to me, no need to keep track of 2 threads anymore 

In any case I just gave 6 x Hibernate a bath and I am going to chop a tray full of Gunslinger tomorrow that has been looked after by my 82 year old father while I was away. I will post a pic in the morning lets just hope the old boy has been taking his meds and there is something to chop . He understands my love for this plant so he better have treated her right!!

I joke of course he is a proper legend.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I don't know what's going on but I feel like I should probably get some pizza bites ready.
> View attachment 4295666


I'll bring the OE8 40s.. and the nice glasses


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 7, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> How do you know someone us a great breeder when they have never even bred anything?


Folks are swinging off Cap's nuts and all he did was smack old Alien gear and call it ("breeding") his. In truth...the only thing he "worked" was all of the noobs who believe the same, tired hype he/his pals used at the FARM when they were loving up Logic.

Good stuff though...


----------



## cookiemonstar80 (Mar 7, 2019)

jayblaze710 said:


> How can you say any of this? He hasn’t bred anything yet. Nobody has grown anything he’s made. What he has sent out hasn’t popped. He talks massive shit about Cap but is eager to use his work for his own monetary gain. He talked massive shit about gu but is now in business with him. Let’s stop acting like someone with a few clones and some videos is the next big breeder. Copycat did the same thing and we all know how that’s turning out.


Because I just know man. Did you not notice that I give GU mad props as well. So don't misunderstand me or assume I'm stupid trust me I know what I'm talking bout. Why can't you all be happy for Gu to make money off it and keep ya undeserved hate and blind knowledge to your selfs. It s about the plants not personal issues we here in thread for. Congrats Gu and go heisen .


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

@Gu~ Do you have any plans in the future to cross any of your gear with Heisenbeans..maybe one of your Cookies N Chem males with something from Heisenbeans?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 7, 2019)

No plans on using any of his gear. There could be a round of Cookies N Chem hybrids, but I popped this batch to look through parents for F2s specifically.


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> No plans on using any of his gear. There could be a round of Cookies N Chem hybrids, but I popped this batch to look through parents for F2s specifically.


Nice. It looks like you have a good selection to choose from


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Folks are swinging off Cap's nuts and all he did was smack old Alien gear and call it ("breeding") his. In truth...the only thing he "worked" was all of the noobs who believe the same, tired hype he/his pals used at the FARM when they were loving up Logic.
> 
> Good stuff though...


I thought it was Alien that used Cap's work, not the other way around?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I thought it was Alien that used Cap's work, not the other way around?


jaws actually found the alien cookies, Cap aparently had the starfighter/columbian genes and Im assuming made beans and then found the numbered ones he speaks of now of males, I believe, 15, 69, hell, I can't remember, and he found MAC1 gal. So, great grower, good plant picker, breeder, meh...........jury is out.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 7, 2019)

re: censoring legit criticisms, yes


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 7, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> Because I just know man. Did you not notice that I give GU mad props as well. So don't misunderstand me or assume I'm stupid trust me I know what I'm talking bout. Why can't you all be happy for Gu to make money off it and keep ya undeserved hate and blind knowledge to your selfs. It s about the plants not personal issues we here in thread for. Congrats Gu and go heisen .


You seem kind of arrogant for a noob...


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Honest question.. Does it really matter where the seeds or genetics come from if the end product is dank?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> jaws actually found the alien cookies, Cap aparently had the starfighter/columbian genes and Im assuming made beans and then found the numbered ones he speaks of now of males, I believe, 15, 69, hell, I can't remember, and he found MAC1 gal. So, great grower, good plant picker, breeder, meh...........jury is out.


This is how bad information.

Alien created starfighter.

Jaws created alien cookies

Capulator acquired seeds from a friend that he got in columbia.

Mac is starfighter x alien cookies x (male columbian plant)


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 7, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Honest question.. Does it really matter where the seeds or genetics come from if the end product is dank?


Mother Nature.
That's who gets credit in my book.
Thanks for the Dank lol
Thank the Dank.


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 7, 2019)

I mean I know how I feel. Just wonder if people grow just so they can say I got authentic "super weed" from "the grow god" or do they grow so they can have good smoke.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 7, 2019)

Some wonder where things come from, ref. “Origin of the Species”.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I mean I know how I feel. Just wonder if people grow just so they can say I got authentic "super weed" from "the grow god" or do they grow so they can have good smoke.


If it aint good smoke it goes straight in the garbage.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 7, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> I mean I know how I feel. Just wonder if people grow just so they can say I got authentic "super weed" from "the grow god" or do they grow so they can have good smoke.


My dog doesnt shit in my slippers.. or piss in my cereal.. when I smoke authentic genetics.. Just sayin, definite benefits!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

I think most want to know what they're growing.
If not we'd all just hunt random bag seed.

​


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think most want to know what their growing.
> If not we'd all just hunt random bag seed.
> 
> ​


makes sense for some but cant help but notice most of the bickering back and forth I have observed throughout several forums lately hasn't been about "origins" as hillbill said but more about who you got it from. Not trying to say you tang but in general.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

I left this thread because it was a drama generator. Now I came back, well, because of another drama generator. So here is an attempt at levity which seems psuedo-appropriate for this thread. 

I posted a different pic in the chucker's thread too.

GPS Bodega Bubblegum hit with Swami's Nigerian Sunshine, Day #85 and stinking like pink chewing gum. Proper credit to chuckers and breeders alike!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I left this thread because it was a drama generator. Now I came back, well, because of another drama generator. So here is an attempt at levity which seems psuedo-appropriate for this thread.
> 
> I posted a different pic in the chucker's thread too.
> 
> ...


Nice.. I grew Bodega they all smelled of gum but none really carried the gum taste. Was pretty good smoke but kinda a sweet chemmy taste. I did dust Joe's casey jones clone and a super gummy tasting sour bubble with a male.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Nice.. I grew Bodega they all smelled of gum but none really carried the gum taste. Was pretty good smoke but kinda a sweet chemmy taste. I did dust Joe's casey jones clone and a super gummy tasting sour bubble with a male.


I had this pheno sticking around and so it got hit with pollen. My prior harvest at day 70 was still very fuel/lemon forward. I only let these go this long so the seeds would ripen so I was surprised to brush against it and get the gum aroma.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Nice.. I grew Bodega they all smelled of gum but none really carried the gum taste. Was pretty good smoke but kinda a sweet chemmy taste. I did dust Joe's casey jones clone and a super gummy tasting sour bubble with a male.


Ive heard that bog sour bubble was jamming, think I need to score some them beans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

I know a lot has been said about it already but I think both heisen and Gu made the right decision to team up.

Business and personal beliefs do not mix. You gotta set the personal stuff aside and think business if you want to make it in the financial world. 

Hopefully it works out for both and customers get the benefits of the collab.

That said, if shit goes south then watch out cuz it'll be crazy up in here!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> makes sense for some but cant help but notice most of the bickering back and forth I have observed throughout several forums lately hasn't been about "origins" as hillbill said but more about who you got it from. Not trying to say you tang but in general.


Yeah, that shit is ridiculous. Seems its more about riding the hype train for ego, money or both than actual quality product.

Then again, some people will lie about _anything_ to raise their platform. 


thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive heard that bog sour bubble was jamming, think I need to score some them beans.


From what I've read, its solid for breeding too.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive heard that bog sour bubble was jamming, think I need to score some them beans.


We grew BOG SB outdoors in Oregon the season before last. It is an incredible plant with a great fade. It had two distinct phenos, short and bushy and twin towers. The latter was my personal preference and is pictured below.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ive heard that bog sour bubble was jamming, think I need to score some them beans.


I grew out Sour Bubble x GDP . It was some frosty potent herb to say the least.


----------



## Rosinallday (Mar 7, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> This is how bad information.
> 
> Alien created starfighter.
> 
> ...


Mac is alien cookies x miracle (Colombian x Starfighter) not how you have it.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I left this thread because it was a drama generator. Now I came back, well, because of another drama generator. So here is an attempt at levity which seems psuedo-appropriate for this thread.
> 
> I posted a different pic in the chucker's thread too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 7, 2019)

Rosinallday said:


> Mac is alien cookies x miracle (Colombian x Starfighter) not how you have it.


I was trying the short version, Ive looked it up on his post so many times, thanks. And I guess its technically santa marta gold, right? He says the mtns.


----------



## THT (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> GPS Bodega Bubblegum hit with Swami's Nigerian Sunshine


Beautiful!
I think its quite funny actually, I crossed a bodega bubblegum with Nigerian Blue (Nigerian sunshine x blue orca haze), which I received from Swami even though I ordered the Nigerian Sunshine. Was told they would be essentially the same. Just thought that was funny that you and I basically chucked the same plants.


----------



## klx (Mar 7, 2019)

Tray of Gunslinger about to be chopped Day 67 from flip:

 

She is hard work to grow, look at those spindly little stems flopping all over. But when it hits the vaporiser all is forgiven.

 

I have a couple of Jelly Pie clones in veg and both have this funny little leaf mutation on one leaf on the plant. Looks like a funnel. Endearing.


----------



## undergr0 (Mar 7, 2019)

City Slicker at about day 65 since she showed pistils. She is putting on weight, all the colas need support now. I’m getting raw rubber, cleaner, and lemon, it’s almost combining into a strange almost grape soda aroma. 

I think I might have a mite problem, I’m showing some symptoms but I can’t find any mites at 120x magnification.


----------



## J.James (Mar 7, 2019)

Cookies and Chem - Flower Day 49


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 7, 2019)

I just bought a pack of Dreamcatcher (Blue Dream x Stardawg) yesterday. Is anyone growing this? I cant find much info.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 50 of 12/12


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> We grew BOG SB outdoors in Oregon the season before last. It is an incredible plant with a great fade. It had two distinct phenos, short and bushy and twin towers. The latter was my personal preference and is pictured below.
> 
> View attachment 4295990


Those are gorgeous!


----------



## main cola (Mar 7, 2019)

Okay I know a lot of people don’t share there bad grows but here’s one from mine ..it’s my Copper Chem. I think my mix was to rich for her but she didn’t turn out half bad I have 10 buds about this size


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

F_Dupp said:


> I just bought a pack of Dreamcatcher (Blue Dream x Stardawg) yesterday. Is anyone growing this? I cant find much info.


There is a lot of dream catcher pics in this thread. If you go to the search option and select "search this thread only" and search for dream catcher it should narrow it down to comments with dream catcher in it. Then you'll just have to search thorough them and it will be a lot of searching going back a year in this thread. I know last summer and fall there were a bunch of dream catcher pics.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 7, 2019)

Right on. Thanks, thenotsoesoteric. Im still trying to climb out from under this rock and figure out how to navigate the webz. I got the porn, amazon, and seedbanks figured out. So far...


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 7, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Those are gorgeous!


Thank you, that means a lot coming from another talented grower as yourself!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 7, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 50 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296132 View attachment 4296133 View attachment 4296134



That's top notch, real beautiful


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That's top notch, real beautiful


Thank you! This has been a favorite of mine and a few friends since growing it.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 50 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296132 View attachment 4296133 View attachment 4296134


The boba fett cut


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Hmm...so many Greenpoint haters, but I see fire in this thread


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Hmm...so many Greenpoint haters, but I see fire in this thread


it's never been about the gear. people just see what they want to see until it happens to them. oh well, ignorance is bliss i guess.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 7, 2019)

klx said:


> Tray of Gunslinger about to be chopped Day 67 from flip:
> 
> View attachment 4296066
> 
> ...


How many females have you ran out of your gunslinger pack?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey guys, scrollin thru the thread and just wanna say the flowers on here look stellar!!! Beautiful gardens, yall! Keep up the fine work! I’m trying to decide whether or not I wanna pop more of these night riders...anyone run any in the last few months?


----------



## klx (Mar 8, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> How many females have you ran out of your gunslinger pack?


3 fem, 3 males out of 6 seeds. This pheno was the smallest and most annoying to grow but knock you on your ass strong.


----------



## led1k (Mar 8, 2019)

THT said:


> Beautiful!
> I think its quite funny actually, I crossed a bodega bubblegum with Nigerian Blue (Nigerian sunshine x blue orca haze), which I received from Swami even though I ordered the Nigerian Sunshine. Was told they would be essentially the same. Just thought that was funny that you and I basically chucked the same plants.


Have you grown or smoked the Blue Orca Haze? I have 1 going now (2 weeks since flip) and am psyched to see what's to come!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 8, 2019)

led1k said:


> Have you grown or smoked the Blue Orca Haze? I have 1 going now (2 weeks since flip) and am psyched to see what's to come!


I just popped four Blue Orca Haze. They only have a set or two past cotyledons though. I'm excited to see what they bring


----------



## klx (Mar 8, 2019)

Just tried Jelly Pie for the first time. Pretty nice!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 8, 2019)

Cake n chem day 47


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2019)

5 Sour Bubble in early veg with 6 Black Gold F2s! SB have been smaller than average here but have very heavy dense and powerful nugs. One pheno here has almost electric blue calyxes! Made second generation also, not F2s since SB is an IBL from White Label selection Very hypnotic!

The Black Gold F2s are slightly more vigorous and a local favorite in my house!


----------



## Werp (Mar 8, 2019)

klx said:


> Tray of Gunslinger about to be chopped Day 67 from flip:
> 
> View attachment 4296066
> 
> ...


seashell leaf


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 8, 2019)

led1k said:


> Have you grown or smoked the Blue Orca Haze? I have 1 going now (2 weeks since flip) and am psyched to see what's to come!


I ran 2 last yr, only one I did justice but I found a super nice chapstick pheno, stacks like a mofo. I’ve got some more seeds at about the same point as jedi. Worthy beans.


----------



## mistermagoo (Mar 8, 2019)

Cackleberries @ day 65 getting the chop today with 95/5 cloudy/amber 

2 gallon hempy from seed 

I have it’s sister plant which could be a clone gonna take it to 70 days


----------



## THT (Mar 8, 2019)

led1k said:


> Have you grown or smoked the Blue Orca Haze? I have 1 going now (2 weeks since flip) and am psyched to see what's to come!


I grew out two of my crosses that had Nigerian x blue orca, one was pure raspberry kush, and the other was bodega bubblegum. Have not ran the blue orca itself yet, the influence was not very strong on either of those crosses so I dont have a good idea how that blue orca will really turn out. You should post a review over in the swami thread, saw a few others who'd grown the orca as well there


----------



## led1k (Mar 8, 2019)

THT said:


> I grew out two of my crosses that had Nigerian x blue orca, one was pure raspberry kush, and the other was bodega bubblegum. Have not ran the blue orca itself yet, the influence was not very strong on either of those crosses so I dont have a good idea how that blue orca will really turn out. You should post a review over in the swami thread, saw a few others who'd grown the orca as well there


Perfect! Thank you


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 8, 2019)

I just picked up some of the genius grandaddy f2s! Gonna be perfect outdoor this season.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I just picked up some of the genius grandaddy f2s! Gonna be perfect outdoor this season.


Looking forward to seeing what they do for you. I tried to research the breeder when Gu first posted about them joining the site. 

I didn't find much that was current, what I found was mostly negative stuff that was many years old and I am not repeating it on Gu's thread. But I am waiting for some results before shelling out any cash.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 5 Sour Bubble in early veg with 6 Black Gold F2s! SB have been smaller than average here but have very heavy dense and powerful nugs. One pheno here has almost electric blue calyxes! Made second generation also, not F2s since SB is an IBL from White Label selection Very hypnotic!
> 
> The Black Gold F2s are slightly more vigorous and a local favorite in my house!


Yeah Sour Bub isn't the best producer, which is why I crossed her to Bodega. Hoping the cross brings a little better veg and more bud. The taste and high on SB is fantastic, 1 of my fav for sure.











This is 1 of the Bodega's at like 40 days I think.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yeah Sour Bub isn't the best producer, which is why I crossed her to Bodega. Hoping the cross brings a little better veg and more bud. The taste and high on SB is fantastic, 1 of my fav for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice-i grew sour bub & sour grapes from bog-like you said great flavor but lil yield


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nice-i grew sour bub & sour grapes from bog-like you said great flavor but lil yield


I think yield could be good if she didn't veg like Bubba Kush, very very slow. I have little doubt that his SB is Bubba x bog bubble.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I think yield could be good if she didn't veg like Bubba Kush, very very slow. I have little doubt that his SB is Bubba x bog bubble.


Yep I agree-hey 508-have you had sour dubb? The flavor is incredible-always wondered what sour diesel is paired with bog's sour bubble-thought you might know


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have it is Sour bub x sd ibl (rez) from the 06 release. I am grabbing dub back from my growmie very soon.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I have it is Sour bub x sd ibl (rez) from the 06 release. I am grabbing dub back from my growmie very soon.


Yea hammer thought it was (rez)as well-hope you get her back


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Yea hammer thought it was (rez)as well-hope you get her back


Oh there's no question it's rez early release, BOG say's Soma nycd because him and rez had a fall out on IC because Gypsy was pushing rez seeds hard over BOG's (who actually bred his seeds). Unlike rez who just lied about working the lines and sold f1 seeds. Well except Sour D which IMO was all from the same F1 male once he lost that male and had to find another (2010 seeds) Sd ibl was not the same.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Looking forward to seeing what they do for you. I tried to research the breeder when Gu first posted about them joining the site.
> 
> I didn't find much that was current, what I found was mostly negative stuff that was many years old and I am not repeating it on Gu's thread. But I am waiting for some results before shelling out any cash.


Brothers Grimm apollo11 or this "Dave" that had the GDP mother? My reason is always for breeding, I grabbed those for the apollo 11 IBL, I got alot of GDP in my stash and mendo purps.
Must be dave, what was the name of his company u researched.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Brothers Grimm apollo11 or this "Dave" that had the GDP mother? My reason is always for breeding, I grabbed those for the apollo 11 IBL, I got alot of GDP in my stash and mendo purps.
> Must be dave, what was the name of his company u researched.


Mos Cutty from Seekers of Genetics Wisdom was who Gu said was the breeder of the new strains when he added them, that's who I looked into.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Mos Cutty from Seekers of Genetics Wisdom was who Gu said was the breeder of the new strains when he added them, that's who I looked into.


Look him up on IG he has some nice stuff, I haven't grown anything from him though.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2019)

I am pretty sure Sour Bubble is a BOGBubble selection back tossed several times and BOGBubble is a selected and bred White Label Bubblegum.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 8, 2019)

Final up pot for 2 California Cannon that I hope and even suspect are girls. Small so far since veg tent was full. 
Related: 4/5 Copper Chem F2s are female and are suddenly shooting up long pistils out of most buds after 2+ weeks to show. They are growing/stretching LST and a dark bright green. Defoliated about a week ago and leaves are making back the difference fast. Beans from @Amos Otis!!! 

Related: 6 Black Gold F2s in veg love their up pot and I also topped them today. Looking real good in veg. Similar to Copper Chem and (K)Night Ryder.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Look him up on IG he has some nice stuff, I haven't grown anything from him though.


I have to admit that was one place I didn't look for info, I was surfing forums and such. Never got into IG, seemed like a bad idea to give that kind of info to a company owned by facebook, given their track record. To many years of paranoia I guess.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I am pretty sure Sour Bubble is a BOGBubble selection back tossed several times and BOGBubble is a selected and bred White Label Bubblegum.


Yay I know that's what BOG say's, he also said that Sour Strawberry was a cross with some rasp clone from nocal. Now he say's it a cross to Rez straw kush 
.I have grown both bog bub and sour bub as well as bubba and suge kush. IMO the lack of veg tells me its bubba or 1 of the original kush. His gum is a vegging machine. just my 2 cents.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Mos Cutty from Seekers of Genetics Wisdom was who Gu said was the breeder of the new strains when he added them, that's who I looked into.


Far as I can tell thats not who was on this strain Sounded like GU had a original Apollo 11 from brothers grim genius line and he has a IBL male that he took to "his friend daves" GDP mother who is held as the perfect indica among there group.
And there f2s. I think its gonna be a a good one to cross into Guerrero.
But im.going to look into the names you listed. Appreciate it brother


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 8, 2019)

ahhhh... another update, still on 24 hours lights on, going to shift gears and add a little darkness to the mix, I'll probably go 18/6 starting tomorrow for a few weeks then bang flower time, but until then...

3/6 blizzard bushes are female, the star of the show, I suspect is a male, so we'll see how that one and the remaining two end up. the first two to show were topped, and cuts made...
1/5 bison breaths are female, this plant is approx a week behind in age of the blizzard bushes and Ghost towns. The bison breaths are really fast growing plants, looking forward to flowering these plants.
No word on confirmation of sex on the remaining plant types... I'm predicting that my favorite plant of the bunch the Ghost Town with the crazy branching appears to be a male. I see preflowers of some sort, but cannot tell if they are balls or not... only time will tell i guess...
Jelly Pies are still going strong too. I love this little plant, out of all the plants in the mini garden, the Jelly Pies and Ghost towns are the stinkiest in their young life. and of course, the MACDawgs, 2 down, 3 mutants to go. The mutant growth period seems to have passed now It's time for the up potting and hopefully watch these small babies become runty mini plants. The MACDawgs seem to grow out very differently from the other plants as well, and boy do they love to drink for small plants!!! Well that my observation anyways... here's a group shot of the bunch. The random plant in between the MACDawgs in the front is a cut of a GG4 s1 I call grinch breath. Been revegging this plant type for the last 4 years or so. Always a rewarding experience when the buds are ready. But for now, the BB's, JP's, GT's and MD's are the stars of this show.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Far as I can tell thats not who was on this strain Sounded like GU had a original Apollo 11 from brothers grim genius line and he has a IBL male that he took to "his friend daves" GDP mother who is held as the perfect indica among there group.
> And there f2s. I think its gonna be a a good one to cross into Guerrero.
> But im.going to look into the names you listed. Appreciate it brother


This is the post where he announced it.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1880#post-14746754


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 8, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> This is the post where he announced it.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1880#post-14746754


Okay, that guy joined the greenpoint team. Gonna be interesting ill keep yall posted ill prolly germ at least 2 on arrival.
Thanks again for the insight haha


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

dandyrandy said:


> Dream CatcherView attachment 4282080



Looks great, what kinda nutes you use with that.


----------



## jr40weed (Mar 8, 2019)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Looks great, what kinda nutes you use with that.


Thnx, I got a pack of these about to pop a few next week with copper and bio


----------



## genuity (Mar 8, 2019)

3/11 bison breath
Them 3 girls have been in 12/12 for a few days 
 
2 tall ones & 1 shorty.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Mar 8, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> Thnx, I got a pack of these about to pop a few next week with copper and bio


I just ordered some copper, bison, cowboy cookies and raindance. But I like how frosty your plants got. I usually have to get it kinda chilly to get a lot of frost. So was wondering what kinda nutes you was using.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I am pretty sure Sour Bubble is a BOGBubble selection back tossed several times and BOGBubble is a selected and bred White Label Bubblegum.


I've heard Bog say it's the "bubba" pheno of WL Bubblegum BX on the pot cast and on the forums. I also read a post a long time ago where he kind of admitted to crossing his bubblegum bx back to bubba and found the sour bubble male from there. pretty sure it was icmag. Regardless, it's a slow vegging, low yielding, dank indica.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 8, 2019)

Plump'n up!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 8, 2019)

6 hit the water tonight. 5 on reserve. Good luck me!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 8, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> 6 hit the water tonight. 5 on reserve. Good luck me!
> 
> View attachment 4296928


Positive vibes...3 Deputy and Sky Dwellers up in solos.


----------



## durbanblue (Mar 8, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Positive vibes...3 Deputy and Sky Dwellers up in solos.


Keep an eye on those deputies, if your room is not perfect they do throw balls.


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

Bounty hunter f2 harvest time


----------



## Nyne (Mar 9, 2019)

cookiemonstar80 said:


> You are right my friend is a pleasure to see what the stardawg did to that galeto . my new fav by GPS till I try nea f2s


Ok yea just Tried a Bud o tha Slicker 
gone Str8 2 my no1 green point strain ! Its Easily as strong as the cookies and chem but tha taste is brand new ! In my Opinion tha best True purple on tha market right now ( meaning tha majority does turn purple and will have sme purple in tha buds not just drop leaves ).Its not like Gelato realy at all or tha Dawg id put it in a category of its own because its got its own unique smell ,growth and its Alot Stronger !


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2019)

Dream Catcher seedlings sometimes show twisty leaves and mutations like Blueberries I have known. Most grow out of it fine.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Ok yea just Tried a Bud o tha Slicker
> gone Str8 2 my no1 green point strain ! Its Easily as strong as the cookies and chem but tha taste is brand new ! In my Opinion tha best True purple on tha market right now ( meaning tha majority does turn purple and will have sme purple in tha buds not just drop leaves ).Its not like Gelato realy at all or tha Dawg id put it in a category of its own because its got its own unique smell ,growth and its Alot Stronger !


City Slicker is one of my favorites from GPS too.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> Bounty hunter f2 harvest time
> View attachment 4296976 View attachment 4296978 View attachment 4296977


Nice!! I think im gonna chop some colas tonight. I'm at day 65.


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 9, 2019)

I have grown and smoked most gps gear and my personal favorite was garlix.. Second and by far most potent was bounty hunter. BH surprised the hell out of me.. It was a great yielder but buds didnt look like special almost no frost but man did it put me on my ass.. Hate I let it go. Another case of dont judge a book by its cover.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> Bounty hunter f2 harvest time
> View attachment 4296976 View attachment 4296978 View attachment 4296977


Did you use a bounty hunter male and cross it back to your keeper female to make this f2? Looks great!


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Did you use a bounty hunter male and cross it back to your keeper female to make this f2? Looks great!


That's exactly right. This was the male bounty hunter f1 used for the cross
 

this is a shot of the female f1,


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> That's exactly right. This was the male bounty hunter f1 used for the cross
> View attachment 4297211
> 
> this is a shot of the female f1,
> View attachment 4297212


Excellent! That female looks killer! Is it just raw potency?


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Excellent! That female looks killer! Is it just raw potency?


Thanks Gu, yeah it's very floral and has a great kick. The F2 is more on the dawg side but shes got the moms good looks for sure.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> That's exactly right. This was the male bounty hunter f1 used for the cross
> View attachment 4297211
> 
> this is a shot of the female f1,
> View attachment 4297212


Looks delicious


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> That's exactly right. This was the male bounty hunter f1 used for the cross
> View attachment 4297211
> 
> this is a shot of the female f1,
> View attachment 4297212


I believe I am gonna pop a 1/2 dozen of the BH's, while waiting on the "nameless one" MAC and BBC's and all his others to finish. Lord knows I have plenty of GPS gear to choose from, but the BH keeps gaining ground on the JP's and C&C's.


----------



## THT (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Lord knows I have plenty of GPS gear to choose from


I have so much too man. I try to pop a few every round. Bounty hunter was the first GPS strain that I grew which didn't have any noticeable smells of the stardawg, Bodega and Cackleberry also leaned away from stardawg more often in my experience.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> I have so much too man. I try to pop a few every round. Bounty hunter was the first GPS strain that I grew which didn't have any noticeable smells of the stardawg, Bodega and Cackleberry also leaned away from stardawg more often in my experience.


These strains were all new to me this time last year. Never tasted not one in real life. Chemdog was the only familiar name I recognized. I'd been growing Old Skunk strains and a couple "grape and cherry candy" strains I have had for almost 20 years. Then came the SLH and the White Widows and Critical Kush's and etc. I think I still have 2 "Fuckin Incredible" seeds here.
I never bred seriously as you people do today. But there is just something about these older strains that is "unique" to the newer strains. Now I am all confused on what to grow next with being limited to a few at a time. lol


----------



## hillbill (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> These strains were all new to me this time last year. Never tasted not one in real life. Chemdog was the only familiar name I recognized. I'd been growing Old Skunk strains and a couple "grape and cherry candy" strains I have had for almost 20 years. I never bred seriously as you people do today. But there is just something about these older strains that is "unique" to the newer strains. Now I am all confused on what to grow next with being limited to a few at a time. lol


Just 3 years myself with American breeders and OGs and Chems and Diesels etc. old Hazes and Northern Lights and Hindu Kush etc only before that.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 9, 2019)

When I began buying seeds, there was not many seed banks. Names like Nirvana, Gypsy and Neville, Sensi seeds and a few others. lol
You older guys remember them days?
Oh, and Marc Emery seeds. lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 9, 2019)

I sure the old guys will remember the old greeting cards from overseas


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 9, 2019)

So far 3 of 4 purple badlands are female, all beauty's still in veg.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 9, 2019)

THT said:


> That's exactly right. This was the male bounty hunter f1 used for the cross
> View attachment 4297211
> 
> this is a shot of the female f1,
> View attachment 4297212


Hell yea nice! If this last purple badland is male im gonna take them.to.f2 as well.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> These strains were all new to me this time last year. Never tasted not one in real life. Chemdog was the only familiar name I recognized. I'd been growing Old Skunk strains and a couple "grape and cherry candy" strains I have had for almost 20 years. Then came the SLH and the White Widows and Critical Kush's and etc. I think I still have 2 "Fuckin Incredible" seeds here.
> I never bred seriously as you people do today. But there is just something about these older strains that is "unique" to the newer strains. Now I am all confused on what to grow next with being limited to a few at a time. lol


Id like to see someone come up with a original roadkill skunk, imagine 
that crossed into greenpoint.


----------



## klx (Mar 9, 2019)

6/6 germ rate on hibernate.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 9, 2019)

since it seems everyone hangs out here on this thread, where can I get a promo code for james bean?

and its kinda funny how once can be banned from only a specific thread. i am blocked on replying on heisenbeans thread. lolllzzz


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> since it seems everyone hangs out here on this thread, where can I get a promo code for james bean?
> 
> and its kinda funny how once can be banned from only a specific thread. i am blocked on replying on heisenbeans thread. lolllzzz


Welcome to the ban club


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 9, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> since it seems everyone hangs out here on this thread, where can I get a promo code for james bean?
> 
> and its kinda funny how once can be banned from only a specific thread. i am blocked on replying on heisenbeans thread. lolllzzz


Apparently I am also blocked from replying there too. Lol. It’s an echo chamber of “these are gonna be fire bro” with no pics sooo Whatevaahhh! Ridiculous. I had That dude on ignore for forever so I’m not even sure how I got wrapped up in this.


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Given how you feel about him and that thread why would you even want to post there? Honest question.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Given how you feel about him and that thread why would you even want to post there? Honest question.


I personally don't wont to post there but I dislike the fact if I did want to I cant-censorship at its finest-plus maybe there are members on that thread you would like to reply to & bullshit with


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 9, 2019)

Makes sense


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Makes sense


By the way-your plants always look killer


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 9, 2019)

Since iam here-gps beans always pop for me


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 9, 2019)

Well worth it
Very stinky after a cure and if your walking around after a smoke almost an intoxicated/drunk effect
Potent


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 9, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> When I began buying seeds, there was not many seed banks. Names like Nirvana, Gypsy and Neville, Sensi seeds and a few others. lol
> You older guys remember them days?
> Oh, and Marc Emery seeds. lol


Seems like yesterday! Would love to have kept some of the better ones. There's big business in lost retro genetics.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> The artist formally known as Political Prisoners has been changed for a bit, here is a link for some reading on the changes:
> https://greenpointseeds.com/nugget-rewards/


fixed it for ya.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 10, 2019)

so.. i miss id'd 2 plants. i have 2 males i thought were fems. one ghost town and one hibernate. on the upside i may try to take some pollen from hib 1 and breed hib 2... seeing as its pretty much discontinued. but having males in the room makes me nervous i may have to put it in its own space. ive never tried breeding seed. i hope i didnt axe any fems early.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 10, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> When I began buying seeds, there was not many seed banks. Names like Nirvana, Gypsy and Neville, Sensi seeds and a few others. lol
> You older guys remember them days?
> Oh, and Marc Emery seeds. lol


I've run afew of Nirvana's offerings back in the day.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 10, 2019)

you guys talking about ordering seeds back in the day got me thinking about the shirt im wearing. i HAD 2 of these shirts. this one im wearing today is a nice t shirt, ive had it for years, was an attitude seed order way back. i have no idea if they still do shirts. but i really like this shirt.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Mar 10, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> When I began buying seeds, there was not many seed banks. Names like Nirvana, Gypsy and Neville, Sensi seeds and a few others. lol
> You older guys remember them days?
> Oh, and Marc Emery seeds. lol


I remember when Seeds Direct only had about 5 seed companies
and you got a free pack of Nirvana Seeds with your order.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 10, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> Given how you feel about him and that thread why would you even want to post there? Honest question.


This is a weed forum. Not built on keeping people’s opinions to themselves or blocking people from replies. I think the censoring is dumb. But I don’t have any pressing needs to refute endless BS now that the largest offender has gotten himself removed. So I’m all good.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> since it seems everyone hangs out here on this thread, where can I get a promo code for james bean?
> 
> and its kinda funny how once can be banned from only a specific thread. i am blocked on replying on heisenbeans thread. lolllzzz


They ban ppl like therez no freedom of speech on these damn sites, They was gonna ban me on AFN then I told them Id Hire a hacker on the dark web to.shut the site down for months, then they begun seeing things my way.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 10, 2019)

It's their site. There is no Freedon of Speech in their world.....other than the freedom to craft the site as they choose. The key to these sites is the revolving door. There's always a wide-eyed, gullible noob standing at the door waiting to take yer place. With legalization coming nationwide at some point soon...there will be no shortage of gullible folks to tap. 

Shoould be a boon for the seed selling sites, for sure.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 10, 2019)

Cake n chem
 
Texas butter
 City slicker 
Day 49 I reckon the cake n chem will be done in 10 days maybe sooner


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 10, 2019)

Four Bison Breath gals in the back basking under the glow of hps goodness.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 10, 2019)

Alright so i’m back with an quick review of the Bodega Bubblegums now that i’m no longer sick and can smoke without feeling like death is near. 

I popped 2 and they were both female; a green and purple phenotype. The green girl did not take well to some light issues and she popped nanners all over. I of course didn’t even know this until harvest and trim time so seeds were found. (Dislaimer: 3 other plants also hermied but these were bagseeds so expected but can also point to environmental) I haven’t found any nanners on the purple girl. Green flowered for 8 weeks and the purple pheno went for 10, but only because a I got sick and couldn’t chop when I wanted.

So far I’ve only smoked the green pheno and she’s a creeper. The high gradually builds up until my eyes feel like they’re in the back of my head and I just want to jam to music until my eyes close. When first jarred up it smelled like pure gas and now nearly 3 weeks later it smells kind of floral and sweet. I’ll be smoking the purple pheno tonight. Expecting a nice couchlock with all the amber trichomes but i’ll get back to y’all on that!



    
 sorry for crappy pics all I have is my phone.

Also I know it’s not GPS but I got it from here and can’t find a Cult Classic Seeds thread so here is the only CCS to make it out of 5: a lone Nurse Ratchet that is growing oddly


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2019)

Second to last picture shows some nanners. If you've got seeds it might be that plant's fault.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Second to last picture shows some nanners. If you've got seeds it might be that plant's fault.


Those are just pretty yellow flowers LOL


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Id like to see someone come up with a original roadkill skunk, imagine
> that crossed into greenpoint.


If i had those oldschool genetics, I'd be looking for a kickass male and a kickass female of something to have ready for when i pop those beans, so I'd be guaranteed to have something to cross it with...


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Second to last picture shows some nanners. If you've got seeds it might be that plant's fault.


LMAO, yes I know, I included it intentionally. That’s the green pheno of the bodegas and that’s how most of the nanners were hidden. Inside of the flowers so I’m just showing so others can keep a lookout when growing this strain in the future.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Second to last picture shows some nanners. If you've got seeds it might be that plant's fault.


That banana color is unmistakable.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 10, 2019)

Just trimmed some test nugs of jelly pie and blizzard bush, and they're juuust about done. I'm gonna give em one more watering and let them go to 70 days (next Friday) before i chop the rest...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 10, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Alright so i’m back with an quick review of the Bodega Bubblegums now that i’m no longer sick and can smoke without feeling like death is near.
> 
> I popped 2 and they were both female; a green and purple phenotype. The green girl did not take well to some light issues and she popped nanners all over. I of course didn’t even know this until harvest and trim time so seeds were found. (Dislaimer: 3 other plants also hermied but these were bagseeds so expected but can also point to environmental) I haven’t found any nanners on the purple girl. Green flowered for 8 weeks and the purple pheno went for 10, but only because a I got sick and couldn’t chop when I wanted.
> 
> ...


Nice trim work on those buds! I was looking at some ( east coast buds) not long ago and some folks leave a lot of sugar leaves on there buds.Yuk kind of like a women with hairy legs.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2019)

if the sugars have frost on them, they'll grind up and smoke just fine with the flowers, jmho.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 10, 2019)

Some people like em hairy i guess


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if the sugars have frost on them, they'll grind up and smoke just fine with the flowers, jmho.


Once i gave up the many years of brick weed. I am spoiled only tight buds around here.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Some people like em hairy i guess


mother earth muff, baby! lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Haha damn right brother, im just now getting real serious about breeding over growing after 14 years, and so happy to have a few legit old schools I got the 1976 panama red, 76 Guerrero X 71 Mazar,and a thai stick cross! I cant wait to cross em in! I got a bad ass male and some beautiful females to play with.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

LMAO


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Haha damn right brother, im just now getting real serious about breeding over growing after 14 years, and so happy to have a few legit old schools I got the 1976 panama red, 76 Guerrero X 71 Mazar,and a thai stick cross! I cant wait to cross em in! I got a bad ass male and some beautiful females to play with.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Lmao stupid ass phone with no data message @ColoradoHighGrower^^^^


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Lmao stupid ass phone with no data message @ColoradoHighGrower^^^^


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if the sugars have frost on them, they'll grind up and smoke just fine with the flowers, jmho.


My personal always has a lot of sugar leaf left on. Protects the trichs!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 10, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lmao stupid ass phone with no data message @ColoradoHighGrower^^^^


Is it your phone or the thread? This board can get wonky sometimes.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Its prolly both lol its all fked up truly.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 10, 2019)

Its prolly both lol its all fked up truly.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> My personal always has a lot of sugar leaf left on. Protects the trichs!


So many sexual innuendos in the Greenpoint thread, so little time 
Gawd, i loves me weeds!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 11, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Id like to see someone come up with a original roadkill skunk, imagine
> that crossed into greenpoint.


This was a conversation me and @Gu~ had almost a year ago now. 

The problem he sees here is the difficulty of sourcing a real roadkill skunk cut not many of them floating around that are true!


----------



## J.James (Mar 11, 2019)

Cookies and Chem


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 11, 2019)

Yea exactly, thats why I said id like to.see som1 come up with one bc there non existent now. Fr. Lol 
Only people gon have it is the old mountain men, that youll never find on any forums. I had some smoke that I got when I lived in Appalachia, and all the people just called it "clone pot" and I think it may have been the reap deal.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 11, 2019)

@evergreengardener ^^^^ damn phone wont quote.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

There were hollows here in the 90s that stunk straight skunk early in the day. Like a foggy blanket of foggy spray. Absolutely overwhelming!


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There were hollows here in the 90s that stunk straight skunk early in the day. Like a foggy blanket of foggy spray. Absolutely overwhelming!


Damn right! And some of those Hollars are still around. Those ppl anint into strain names,..They still live somewhere between 1800s and 1980s around those parts Haha


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

These parts!


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> These parts!


Your prolly close by lmao


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

that's funny, the folks around here lie about strain names or won't give you the name, and it won't sell. LMFAO I looked at some supposed Cherry Pie this weekend, I couldn't quit laughin, dude got a lit fired up, and I just told him straight, that's bullshit. Then he said the reason he couldn't say Cherry Pie is the demand would be so high, everyone would want to know where to get it and too much attention. Ya gotta love them cash croppers sometimes, lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that's funny, the folks around here lie about strain names or won't give you the name, and it won't sell. LMFAO I looked at some supposed Cherry Pie this weekend, I couldn't quit laughin, dude got a lit fired up, and I just told him straight, that's bullshit. Then he said the reason he couldn't say Cherry Pie is the demand would be so high, everyone would want to know where to get it and too much attention. Ya gotta love them cash croppers sometimes, lol


Lmao thats a trip, I always gotta call BS 2, like dont insult my intelligence you damn fool, lol


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that's funny, the folks around here lie about strain names or won't give you the name, and it won't sell. LMFAO I looked at some supposed Cherry Pie this weekend, I couldn't quit laughin, dude got a lit fired up, and I just told him straight, that's bullshit. Then he said the reason he couldn't say Cherry Pie is the demand would be so high, everyone would want to know where to get it and too much attention. Ya gotta love them cash croppers sometimes, lol


That reminds me of the dude near me on Craigslist trying to sell clones covered in PM.


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 11, 2019)

Anyone grow out Tomahawk? I just started 10 of them but I just saw a bunch of reviews that say they throw nanners like crazy? Is this true?


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Anyone grow out Tomahawk? I just started 10 of them but I just saw a bunch of reviews that say they throw nanners like crazy? Is this true?


 2 phenos I've had no nanners. I posted pics a few months ago. I'll post a fresh one tonight of a current one just finishing. Its great smoke


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Anyone grow out Tomahawk? I just started 10 of them but I just saw a bunch of reviews that say they throw nanners like crazy? Is this true?


Oh yeah my avatar is Tomahawk also btw


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 11, 2019)

Ok good. I don’t have room in my garden for hermi’s haha. 

How’d the plant grow for you? Any advice?


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

I don't have her figured out yet. My first run of them was from seed and the best, big buds. I topped them early and probably vegged another month once sexed ...
My clone runs of the keeper haven't yet been as good as their first go but I've only run a few since due to space. I would've kept both phenos too if I had more space. I just had to pick one.
Sorry not much help, but overall it didn't seem finicky


----------



## quiescent (Mar 11, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Ok good. I don’t have room in my garden for hermi’s haha.
> 
> How’d the plant grow for you? Any advice?


Buy Dutch strains or clones then. You're rolling the dice with any modern American seeds, frankly any seeds. Gonna take a risk no matter what. What herms for a newer grower with a poor environment possibly wouldn't for a vet with a dialed system.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Agreed. Environmental and genetic factors influence the potential for herms. 
My cackleberry and coppers hermed. They dont for other growers. Luck of the draw. So yeah do realize your specific Tomahawk could or could not herm..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Buy Dutch strains or clones then. You're rolling the dice with any modern American seeds, frankly any seeds. Gonna take a risk no matter what. What herms for a newer grower with a poor environment possibly wouldn't for a vet with a dialed system.


Culling the weaklings also helps. 
Plants that aren't keeping up with their peers are prime candidates for hermies. 

Learned that little gem the hard way, as usual...


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> 2 phenos I've had no nanners. I posted pics a few months ago. I'll post a fresh one tonight of a current one just finishing. Its great smoke


The lovely autumn colored leaf is from Tomahawk a few nights ago...


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Cookies n Chem


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

It appears I have 2 remaining California Cannon girls at 2 weeks and up potted a few days ago for last time. Last CNnons here. Maybe should have jumped on $21 auction this morning


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Cackleberry 
Copper...see nanner?


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> It appears I have 2 remaining California Cannon girls at 2 weeks and up potted a few days ago for last time. Last CNnons here. Maybe should have jumped on $21 auction this morning


I know a trustworthy guy that has 9 C Cannons w/ no plans to pop. PM if you want the info, amigo.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

Nanners anonymous!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I know a trustworthy guy that has 9 C Cannons w/ no plans to pop. PM if you want the info, amigo.


Too many to run now and that has no effect on me buying more. Good strain though. Kindness indeed abounds here as well as a few outstanding assholes.

My 4 f2 Copper Chem 3 weeks today and just doing everything right. 2 a bit more compact but all nice, very nice, thanks @Amos Otis!

Any relevant info on Cowboy Kush from anyone who’s grown it would be appreciated here.


----------



## keyown1 (Mar 11, 2019)

yeah my city slickers hermed on me, but everyone else has been killing it with that strain. oh well shit happens some times.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 11, 2019)

City slicker with a tiny nanna, check it over no more, only got a few weeks left, spicy as.... reckon it’s going to be potent 

Cake n chem is wedding cake all over, no chem smell at all, it’s smells like a vanilla cookie, with 
 
I’m getting keen to cut this down... I have 3 other 2 other wedding cake crosses 3 days into flower one from seed junky and strayfox, see which is the best cake cross.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cookies n Chem
> View attachment 4298364


man all these CNC photos got me hyped. got my only female out of 6 into flower a week ago. Seen a lot of fire looking phenos of this cross.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Glamour close up cookies n chem for ya. This one under fluence vyprs . The earlier pic under de hps...I'm thinking of mixing every other light de 600 ushio and cobs or fluence...


ShLUbY said:


> man all these CNC photos got me hyped. got my only female out of 6 into flower a week ago. Seen a lot of fire looking phenos of this cross.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Anyone grow out Tomahawk? I just started 10 of them but I just saw a bunch of reviews that say they throw nanners like crazy? Is this true?


So it turns out upon closer inspection I found a few nanners in my Tomahawk. This is day 56 so I'm chopping in a few days. Late flower nanners wont stop me from growing her, it's those early ones at the stem/bottom of flowers ones that'll getchya 
I plucked one out...then couldn't find the other one I saw. Not open, sealed tight, I'm sure if I squeezed it yellow fairy dust would appear


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Glamour close up cookies n chem for ya. This one under fluence vyprs . The earlier pic under de hps...I'm thinking of mixing every other light de 600 ushio and cobs or fluence...View attachment 4298625


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Macdawgs update...the tripped out one is super soft lol


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Then theres this cute Macdawg leaf, flippin us off


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Then theres this cute Macdawg leaf, flippin us off
> View attachment 4298640


The old duck foot.


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bad news I just found full male flowers after about 3 weeks flowering..only one of twelve
On my hibernate


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 11, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> man all these CNC photos got me hyped. got my only female out of 6 into flower a week ago. Seen a lot of fire looking phenos of this cross.


i don't recall ever seeing a cnc female that did not look really nice.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 11, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cackleberry
> View attachment 4298368Copper...see nanner?
> View attachment 4298369


Thats a beautiful Diesel pheno of Cackleberry brother.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 11, 2019)

Yeah it's crazy how it acted differently there under double ended but I already ditched any remaining cuts cuz of the more than I'm comfortable with nanners and it just isn't the loud diesel I was searching for. It does have a nice cherry diesel aroma it's just faint. I'll pop more soon tho I haven't given up on the strain...although I was gifted some ecsd crosses I'm gonna crack first lol thank to a forum friend !


----------



## Nyne (Mar 12, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> City slicker with a tiny nanna, check it over no more, only got a few weeks left, spicy as.... reckon it’s going to be potent View attachment 4298526
> 
> Cake n chem is wedding cake all over, no chem smell at all, it’s smells like a vanilla cookie, with View attachment 4298528
> View attachment 4298529
> I’m getting keen to cut this down... I have 3 other 2 other wedding cake crosses 3 days into flower one from seed junky and strayfox, see which is the best cake cross.


Its is Strong As Fu... 1 of tha strongest strains along side cookies n chem ive had from g.p so far wanna try the cake n chem when back in stock & sensi four way & Maple leaf in tha next run !


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 12, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> So it turns out upon closer inspection I found a few nanners in my Tomahawk. This is day 56 so I'm chopping in a few days. Late flower nanners wont stop me from growing her, it's those early ones at the stem/bottom of flowers ones that'll getchya
> View attachment 4298632I plucked one out...then couldn't find the other one I saw. Not open, sealed tight, I'm sure if I squeezed it yellow fairy dust would appear
> View attachment 4298633


Damn Kap. Do you still use those trim scissors. Nice looking plants my man good job.


----------



## vertnugs (Mar 12, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> This was a conversation me and @Gu~ had almost a year ago now.
> 
> The problem he sees here is the difficulty of sourcing a real roadkill skunk cut not many of them floating around that are true!


I think i've come to the conclusion over the yrs we don't even really know what the "true rks" is/was.Been one of the longest roads to get to the end of it seems within the weed scene.

I may be wrong too......wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## J.James (Mar 12, 2019)

Today my Cookies and Chem smells of freshly ground coffee and gas! Can't wait to harvest this baby!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 12, 2019)

Wake & bake today was a pheno of OBS I hadn't tried, and wow is it different! 
Smells like oranges but has more of a chem taste. And there's something else... maybe pepper?
The buzz is *not* energizing; more of a calming sensation from this one.
Oh and I haven't cured it yet. Just dried very slowly. The taste isn't fully developed but it's not harsh or grassy. 
Not bad!


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 12, 2019)

Well Ill be damn the last purple badlands is female as well, and it looks like the copper chem may also be female. Thats 5 outta 6 and If im correct about my accidental cross of humble pie last season it should be feminized, so i may be 6 for 6 female this run, I can really only handle 4 in the flower tent, so gonna have some monsters outdoor it looks like.so far.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 12, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Bad news I just found full male flowers after about 3 weeks flowering..only one of twelve
> On my hibernate


That sucks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 12, 2019)

Lol yeah. old school I guess. I like em


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Damn Kap. Do you still use those trim scissors. Nice looking plants my man good job.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 12, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Lol yeah. old school I guess. I like em


haha!
we just rotate them into a cup of iso as they get gummed up (after scraping the scissors hash off of course). a few minutes in iso and those would clean up like new again.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 12, 2019)

Chem IPA

that's what one of these MacDawgs smells like, very promising terps.

most are chem smelling, couple are grassy


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 12, 2019)

J.James said:


> Today my Cookies and Chem smells of freshly ground coffee and gas! Can't wait to harvest this baby!
> View attachment 4298824


Thats whats up I was wandering about that smell and flavor, I got a unknown bag seed that had a coffee taste and it would choke u up. I just call it choker now. Hopefully itll germ.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 12, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Chem IPA
> 
> that's what one of these MacDawgs smells like, very promising terps.
> 
> most are chem smelling, couple are grassy


Now is that a citrusy centennial/ mosaic IPA or more of a dank Chinook/ Colombus IPA? Inquiring heads want to know.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 12, 2019)

Day 52 update, had to stake up the deputy, It started flopping around a bit from the weight. Looks like the #5 hibernate is gonna be thicc. Looks to be on track to finish a bit quicker this time around too.


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Now is that a citrusy centennial/ mosaic IPA or more of a dank Chinook/ Colombus IPA? Inquiring heads want to know.


Has that grapefruit citrusy thing going on (Odell's or BLVD Pop-Up) with strong chem underneath
my fav beers are IPAs this plant has my attention
nearly all the macdawgs show bulbous trichs in veg, a few of the plants are thick like lettuce, the chem ipa is more branchy


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 12, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Macdawgs update...the tripped out one is super soft lol
> View attachment 4298636 View attachment 4298639


You got some really nice MACDogs there! really big too. I'm used to seeing the small runts, gonna pop more of these when I get some more time. 



CannaBruh said:


> Chem IPA
> 
> that's what one of these MacDawgs smells and looks like, very promising terps.
> 
> most are chem smelling, couple are grassy


I totally agree with your observations!!! Macdawg #3 matches the odor, it's very faint... the plant has runty velvety/soft stems and leaves just like the photo @el kapitan. Macdawgs #1 and #2 smaller plants that don't smell like anything yet...


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Now is that a citrusy centennial/ mosaic IPA or more of a dank Chinook/ Colombus IPA? Inquiring heads want to know.


hmmmm... I'd say it smells faintly like Russian River's Pliny the Younger... Santa Rosa's Finest!!!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 12, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Haha damn right brother, im just now getting real serious about breeding over growing after 14 years, and so happy to have a few legit old schools I got the 1976 panama red, 76 Guerrero X 71 Mazar,and a thai stick cross! I cant wait to cross em in! I got a bad ass male and some beautiful females to play with.


Excellent. You Have Got to keep us posted on that process!! I say start with the Panama Red


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 12, 2019)

slow drawl said:


> ...I'm pleased at how this first GP grow went...Hope to be able to give something more accurate after some cure time.


Hey drawl, how’s the winter treatin ya?? Just poppin in to see how that deputy turned out. The night rider is smooooth now, stoned to the bone and pretty forgetful now. The funk came thru the cure.


----------



## promedz (Mar 13, 2019)

Can I pay with cc? And is the site reliable? What’s with these auctions?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 13, 2019)

Cake n chem day 53


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake n chem day 53View attachment 4299725View attachment 4299724


That is sexy!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 13, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> That is sexy!


Thanks man, I’m in love with this strain can’t wait to smoke it, slight chem smell is coming through now


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 13, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Excellent. You Have Got to keep us posted on that process!! I say start with the Panama Red


Oh yea you got that right I got a Panama red started right now! 
Im going to make a journal on here called "foundation of the seed bandit seed company" going to be indoor, outdoor, breeding and growing new strains. Got my first 2 trial strains right now about to be born, Royal Abduction and Ghost of E.T. im not just a pollen chucker im.gonna work the lines, and breed in the old schools and land races back in.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 13, 2019)

Jelly Pie is getting the chop chop!


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 14, 2019)

Test nugs cut ~7days ago:
BlizBush left, JP right:


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 14, 2019)

promedz said:


> Can I pay with cc? And is the site reliable? What’s with these auctions?


As far as i can tell ya Greenpoint is pretty reliable. i have got every order i placed, ccard or cash. i am very happy with the plants GPS gear has produced. And i can tell you that GU stands behind his product and will replace failed seeds, at least in my experience. find a strain you like, and wait for it to hit reverse auction, watch it for a day, find it below 30$ EASY. watch it like a chicken hawk with the patience of a monk and you might find it for 20... so far i favor eagle scout over the other gps i have ran

last i checked c cards were down though. this may have changed. just send cash. i have had no problems


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

Purple Badlands. So frosty. Stoney . Earthy. Lightly fruity. Bag appeal hundred percent. Friends are loving it


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 14, 2019)

i have one male left in my room, i am coming up on two weeks tommorow flowering. the male i have is a healthy hibernate, and i have a fem hibernate i want to try to run some seeds. when should i expect it to start popping pollen sacks, i want to get him out of there safely before that. will stick it under a t5 till it pops in another location, then pull pollen and breed.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> i have one male left in my room, i am coming up on two weeks tommorow flowering. the male i have is a healthy hibernate, and i have a fem hibernate i want to try to run some seeds. when should i expect it to start popping pollen sacks, i want to get him out of there safely before that. will stick it under a t5 till it pops in another location, then pull pollen and breed.


Oooh fun. Pollen sacks could be opening within the next week plus a little. I would usually like to spread pollen on about a 3 week into flower female. Theres so many ways to do it some are way more scientific than others as I'm sure we'll see suggestions of.
Definitely isolate the dude soon unless you're not worried about seeds in various places. I like to collect the yellow fairy dust into a paper lunch bag once they start poppin.
To be safe dont shake pollen and then go into females vicinity in the same clothes.
I like to use a small artist paint brush and lightly dust the girls lovely white hairs.
Done.
Some people spritz water after, etc. Keep it simple. Good luck.
I'm no breeder so take it with a grain of salt, or pollen. I've gotten lucky creating some of my own incredible and unique crosses.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

2 of my most favored flavors I crossed myself. 
Here's one tonight a couple days from harvest. It's a sour d/ og crossed with a platinum cookie and has such a gassy complex sweet odor, smokes and tastes amazing. Definitely unique and special.


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 14, 2019)

side note, theres some chemdog floating around my hometown atm. its pretty good, its a smell ive had once before. i remembered it as soond as i smelled it, kinda.. onion, rubbery cheese and skunk asshole? they say smell is tied close to memory, and this one kicked hard.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

Weed smells amaze me . And yeah smells are powerful memory stimulators indeed.


----------



## klx (Mar 14, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake n chem day 53View attachment 4299725View attachment 4299724


Yum man, what's your temps in there? Looks frosty for summer temps.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 14, 2019)

24 to 28 degrees air con


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 14, 2019)

klx said:


> Yum man, what's your temps in there? Looks frosty for summer temps.


 environment controls at no cost lol


----------



## klx (Mar 14, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> 24 to 28 degrees air con


Yeah was gonna say there is no way that plant has seen >30C temps


----------



## klx (Mar 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands. So frosty. Stoney . Earthy. Lightly fruity. Bag appeal hundred percent. Friends are loving it
> View attachment 4299882


Yield?


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Jelly Pie is getting the chop chop!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4299830
> ...


I like that electric lime color. Nice. Thanks


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

klx said:


> Yield?


Good question it's hard to say cuz my trays are always mixed strains. I run 16 plants per 4 x 4 tray. I haven't trimmed a whole plant at once yet I've only run 1 or 2 of these at a time
Lol. Limited space and too many strains.
Its definitely in the ounce n a half per plant range, the nugs are dense as rocks.
Btw I love your style of growing and plan to try some like you. I followed your klx way thread and appreciate your no veg method. That inspired me to transplant 25 babes last night and throw em straight in under my unutilized timber redwood I'd been waiting to fire up. Truth be told they did veg a bit in 3 inch pots, but the sorta sea of green concept.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Good question it's hard to say cuz my trays are always mixed strains. I run 16 plants per 4 x 4 tray. I haven't trimmed a whole plant at once yet I've only run 1 or 2 of these at a time
> Lol. Limited space and too many strains.
> Its definitely in the ounce n a half per plant range, the nugs are dense as rocks.
> Btw I love your style of growing and plan to try some like you. I followed your klx way thread and appreciate your no veg method. That inspired me to transplant 25 babes last night and throw em straight in under my unutilized timber redwood I'd been waiting to fire up. Truth be told they did veg a bit in 3 inch pots, but the sorta sea of green concept.


Damn lol it would kill me to run that many seeds at once, Ill pop one to six atta time n a 4x4 shit if I feel they're real valuable ill milk them sobs dry haha indoor,outdoor,clones,and crosses haha.
Always like to veg until they reveal themselves.
Cool method tho bro.


----------



## klx (Mar 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Good question it's hard to say cuz my trays are always mixed strains. I run 16 plants per 4 x 4 tray. I haven't trimmed a whole plant at once yet I've only run 1 or 2 of these at a time
> Lol. Limited space and too many strains.
> Its definitely in the ounce n a half per plant range, the nugs are dense as rocks.
> Btw I love your style of growing and plan to try some like you. I followed your klx way thread and appreciate your no veg method. That inspired me to transplant 25 babes last night and throw em straight in under my unutilized timber redwood I'd been waiting to fire up. Truth be told they did veg a bit in 3 inch pots, but the sorta sea of green concept.


Sweet man hope it works out for ya!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 14, 2019)

After being in talks with the Heisen Beans guys over the last couple weeks and in close communication over the past couple days I have decided to pull the plug on the Heisen Drop. I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected.
I am sorry to anyone that was excited, I will however have a ton of new seeds ready in time for April so stay tuned.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected..


Haha. No shock there. Good call.


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands. So frosty. Stoney . Earthy. Lightly fruity. Bag appeal hundred percent. Friends are loving it
> View attachment 4299882


I wish I would’ve grabbed a pack of these when they were available. What’s you’ve describe ticks all my boxes and it looks fantastic 

I’ve missed out on some good ones


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> After being in talks with the Heisen Beans guys over the last couple weeks and in close communication over the past couple days I have decided to pull the plug on the Heisen Drop. I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected.
> I am sorry to anyone that was excited, I will however have a ton of new seeds ready in time for April so stay tuned.


Glad to hear you aren't going down the untested S1 road again.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 14, 2019)

Working on some new things, one of those is new product photo layouts. Here is one of them still being edited. I've got a great team behind me. This photo is GanjaShaman's Pioneer Kush


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> After being in talks with the Heisen Beans guys over the last couple weeks and in close communication over the past couple days I have decided to pull the plug on the Heisen Drop. I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected.
> .


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Working on some new things, one of those is new product photo layouts. Here is one of them still being edited. I've got a great team behind me. This photo is GanjaShaman's Pioneer Kush


Digging the new look.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Working on some new things, one of those is new product photo layouts. Here is one of them still being edited. I've got a great team behind me. This photo is GanjaShaman's Pioneer Kush


Id just be sure to add in the pre 98'.. that was important to me when I purchased.
And to me personally id loose the green background behind pioneer kush. Just be black like the rest be tight. Looks Irish lol


----------



## THT (Mar 14, 2019)

a shot of some curing jelly pie - faint jelly aroma and taste with chem background, powerful - but ok for the daytime


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2019)

I haven't seen a review for the "old school" strains in a while. 
Iron horse, cowboy kush, pioneer kush, etc. 

Not sexy enough for ya? 

I may crack a pack of iron horse soon...


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 14, 2019)

A decent picture of a lower nug of the purple pheno of bodega bubblegum. You can see how much amber there is. I'm going to wait until they've cured a month before during a good smoke report but man I love opening the jars of this to take a sniff or two.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I haven't seen a review for the "old school" strains in a while.
> Iron horse, cowboy kush, pioneer kush, etc.
> 
> Not sexy enough for ya?
> ...


I've got iron horse and pioneer kush started, I think I decided to wait on cowboy kush tho but it's in line. I popped 12 strains recently. Yikes.
Looking forward to them both I was fond of my old pre 98 ten years ago or so but she slipped into a coma and never recovered.
And I've grown the kosher from seed from dna's reserva and other than being lanky that shit was killer.
Curious also if anyone has those growing


----------



## THT (Mar 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I haven't seen a review for the "old school" strains in a while.
> Iron horse, cowboy kush, pioneer kush, etc.
> 
> Not sexy enough for ya?
> ...


My recent pioneer kush is basically ALL dawg, I'll put some shots up after a bit of cure and a better idea of the full expression


----------



## tman42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 65 of 12/12


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2019)

Last time i ordered there was a credit card option, its gone how do i checkout with a cc?


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Mar 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I haven't seen a review for the "old school" strains in a while.
> Iron horse, cowboy kush, pioneer kush, etc.
> 
> Not sexy enough for ya?
> ...


I don't like the woody tasting strains, I have Texas Butter ready to try, but that has haze in it too, so I could use a more nighttime strain too. 

I am curious about the pioneer, it is listed as 50-60 Days, but that seems optimistic.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 15, 2019)

Been trimming for 4.5 hrs and only about 1/2 through the crop. Calling it a night at 2am. It seems like I'm already at or surpassing my last crops harvest, and about 1 gram of JP scissor hash collected so far.  
Gonna try to reveg the Durban Poison for future crosses. Just absolutely love the smell, don't want to let it go!!

Get this round dried and in jars for burping by next Friday is my goal, then going to Costa Rica for a couple weeks. Then... Eagle scout? Full moon fever? Chinook haze? Hickok haze??


----------



## klx (Mar 15, 2019)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Been trimming for 4.5 hrs and only about 1/2 through the crop. Calling it a night at 2am. It seems like I'm already at or surpassing my last crops harvest, and about 1 gram of JP scissor hash collected so far.
> Gonna try to reveg the Durban Poison for future crosses. Just absolutely love the smell, don't want to let it go!!
> 
> Get this round dried and in jars for burping by next Friday is my goal, then going to Costa Rica for a couple weeks. Then... Eagle scout? Full moon fever? Chinook haze? Hickok haze??


Feel your pain man, nobody likes trimming. Where your durban from? I was thinking of getting some of Hazeman's.

Eagle scout gets my vote.


----------



## jr40weed (Mar 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Last time i ordered there was a credit card option, its gone how do i checkout with a cc?


I think cc goes away during his special sales. Like auction weekends


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2019)

jr40weed said:


> I think cc goes away during his special sales. Like auction weekends


That surely is not planned.


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 15, 2019)

well, during the night i put a pack in my cart at less than 20, with shipping it was 22, went to get the address to send cash and the whole order is gone. i wonder if i had mailed the cash at 2am what would have become of it....?


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 15, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> well, during the night i put a pack in my cart at less than 20, with shipping it was 22, went to get the address to send cash and the whole order is gone. i wonder if i had mailed the cash at 2am what would have become of it....?


If you dont complete the checkout process promptly you can lose your order to another bidder.
Someone else here can help verify that


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 15, 2019)

I


whisperer57 said:


> well, during the night i put a pack in my cart at less than 20, with shipping it was 22, went to get the address to send cash and the whole order is gone. i wonder if i had mailed the cash at 2am what would have become of it....?


I get my packs at full price, always sending 250 300 cash in mail, and imma vet on dissability. My nerves cant handle the auctions if I do them ill buy it a high price to avoid the aggravation.


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 15, 2019)

What’s up everyone, last time I came in here I was crying over too many males from gps ,Gu gifted me a couple packs to make it up,  well my luck changed hitting over 50 % females now outta about 7 packs so I feel like a dick now lol . 
Anyways chopping dreamcather today @ 9 weeks , really big hard stinky nugs 
It’s pretty much all blue dream on the nose and for being mid winter it yielded really good


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> If you dont complete the checkout process promptly you can lose your order to another bidder.
> Someone else here can help verify that


You are correct, cart doesn't count. The order has to be completed.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 15, 2019)

klx said:


> Feel your pain man, nobody likes trimming. Where your durban from? I was thinking of getting some of Hazeman's.
> 
> Eagle scout gets my vote.


Thanks for the moral support. Definitely a love/hate relationship with trimming... the Durban is from clone from a dispensary here in Denver. Yeah, I'm thinking Eaglescout too. The others haven't received much positive attention here, unless i missed a few hundred pages of this thread.. lol


----------



## whisperer57 (Mar 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> You are correct, cart doesn't count. The order has to be completed.


i thought i did, it gave me the address, an order number, and when i went back say 5 hours later all that was gone.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 15, 2019)

whisperer57 said:


> i thought i did, it gave me the address, an order number, and when i went back say 5 hours later all that was gone.


If you have a order number, shoot Gu a email about it.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2019)

Dang that dreamcatcher looks way better then my blue dream, im a get that strain now


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 15, 2019)

Last of my JP beans. 3 left(gifted 4 away to a good dude here.) Hoping to get at least 1 female to mate with the stinky early trich JP male I'm holding on to.Send some good female JP vibes my way yall!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2019)

3rd time city slicker doesnt get below 30 and bam my heart is crushed again


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2019)

I ended up winning dreamcatcher, I already mailed my money in as I won it right before the mail man came


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 15, 2019)

A tomahawk with 4 cotyledons. Anyone see that before?


----------



## Chris Christie's Belt (Mar 16, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I ended up winning dreamcatcher, I already mailed my money in as I won it right before the mail man came


I recently popped 4 seeds, got 4 nice females, all very similar. Big strong plants, so allow enough room to stretch and grow or train them well. They have big ole frosty nuggets and a nice berry smell about halfway through flower.

I have a couple full moon fevers that have much smaller buds at this point, and the plants are not nearly as full.

Now for outdoor season the Dream might be too much of a moisture sponge with those giant buds if they are not covered especially, the Durban is known to be very resistant and the thinner buds are less likely to get mouldy.


----------



## chatttimes (Mar 16, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> A tomahawk with 4 cotyledons. Anyone see that before?


I've had triples but never quads haha. usually they were too much of a pain to keep around :/


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 16, 2019)

chatttimes said:


> I've had triples but never quads haha. usually they were too much of a pain to keep around :/


It was the last one out of 8 seeds to pop out of the soil. I’m going to keep it around for a bit and see what happens lol. Some of the most potent weed I’ve grown were mutants.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

I’m out so weed so I took some samples too dry ASAP lol the undersides of the leaves look soo good.

City slicker looking very cool, the fade coming on slowly


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 16, 2019)

Woah


Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4301454
> View attachment 4301455
> I’m out so weed so I took some samples too dry ASAP lol the undersides of the leaves look soo good.View attachment 4301456
> 
> City slicker looking very cool, the fade coming on slowly View attachment 4301457


dude those look dank as fuck bet u are exited nice job bro


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4301454
> View attachment 4301455
> I’m out so weed so I took some samples too dry ASAP lol the undersides of the leaves look soo good.View attachment 4301456
> 
> City slicker looking very cool, the fade coming on slowly View attachment 4301457


What strain is the first shots there @BongSmoke. The underside of those leaves are loaded with frost!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What strain is the first shots there @BongSmoke. The underside of those leaves are loaded with frost!


Cake n chem bro, was taking some samples last night, that’s only a tiny lower so I wonder the underleaf looks like on the top colas


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 16, 2019)

Well have a big bong rip for me bro congrats on the dank cheers everyone


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

RedRooster898 said:


> Woah
> 
> dude those look dank as fuck bet u are exited nice job bro


Thanks man I’m very keen for some new flavours, pretty happy for this run.... always looking to improve tho


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 16, 2019)

That’s it man onward n upwards


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 16, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake n chem bro, was taking some samples last night, that’s only a tiny lower so I wonder the underleaf looks like on the top colas


I am sitting on a pack of Cake n Chem, might have to splash a few asap. I am going to make f2's with them after this run I have going on now.
Presently hitting up Cackleberry, Lucky 7's, Chickasaw Cooler and Jelly Pie with a Banana Breath male.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 16, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am sitting on a pack of Cake n Chem, might have to splash a few asap. I am going to make f2's with them after this run I have going on now.
> Presently hitting up Cackleberry, Lucky 7's, Chickasaw Cooler and Jelly Pie with a Banana Breath male.


There is definitely some fire in those packs really happy with this pheno I found


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 16, 2019)

Purple Badlands 
Harvest . Day 60. Creamy fruity slight skunk like an old GDP...now that I've trimmed down some leaves prior to hanging I'm getting a grandma's berry preserves smell, like when its warm and and being reduced on the stovetop. Smoke report from a few week ago harvest of one plant was stone to the bone heavy and taste like earth grapes. Flavor throughout til the end.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 16, 2019)

silly pistil, flower is over.

really nice


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 16, 2019)

Tomahawk. Day 60. Fall colors so lovely.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 16, 2019)

I love these colors. The fall ones are from Tomahawk. Those crazy darks from cookies n chem. I slid a pot across a pile of them to discover they leave a fucking purple stripe. This shit just amazes and intrigues me. I scraped one across top of this pic. My glove fingers are purple too now. Wild


----------



## quiescent (Mar 16, 2019)

That's quite a colorful photo there buddy. Very cool.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 16, 2019)

Cookies n chem. Day 60. Harvest. Yummy


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I love these colors. The fall ones are from Tomahawk. Those crazy darks from cookies n chem. I slid a pot across a pile of them to discover they leave a fucking purple stripe. This shit just amazes and intrigues me. I scraped one across top of this pic. My glove fingers are purple too now. Wild View attachment 4301663


That’s a beautiful photo and would make a great collage.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 17, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That’s a beautiful photo and would make a great collage.


Yea bro, press em in wax paper.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I love these colors. The fall ones are from Tomahawk. Those crazy darks from cookies n chem. I slid a pot across a pile of them to discover they leave a fucking purple stripe. This shit just amazes and intrigues me. I scraped one across top of this pic. My glove fingers are purple too now. Wild View attachment 4301663


Very cool Kap. That purple staining is amazing. Would love to see the purple resin on that plant after pressing!


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Very cool Kap. That purple staining is amazing. Would love to see the purple resin on that plant after pressing!


Good idea I have a borrowed press over at a friend's spot I'll try some. I've never seen that before. Nature is cool lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Good idea I have a borrowed press over at a friend's spot I'll try some. I've never seen that before. Nature is cool lol


If you can think of it post some pictures of the pressed materiel after you press it. I did see a cart that had purple oil in it not to long ago posted by gogo on the thread (home made oil for vape pen)


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 17, 2019)

Will do when I get over there. Not sure when just yet. I know fresher the better but I'm not very experienced pressing yet. It's a pain. Have a nice DIY one a friend built with digital controlled heating blocks.
That thread on home made vape oil is overwhelming with info, I'm curious if you know a concise method? Any tips for simplicity?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Mar 17, 2019)

what are some of the better outdoor GPS strains? thinking of tossing a few outside (east coast/MA)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Will do when I get over there. Not sure when just yet. I know fresher the better but I'm not very experienced pressing yet. It's a pain. Have a nice DIY one a friend built with digital controlled heating blocks.
> That thread on home made vape oil is overwhelming with info, I'm curious if you know a concise method? Any tips for simplicity?


Sorry Kap i can not help you there i am just learning about the cart's. I am almost ready to go. The only thing i am not liking so far is what you mix with the resin in order to make the vape able oil. Polymer type chemicals VG,PG,PEG. Most of those are 2:1 mix as well. I finally got thru that thread on making the vape oil. Those boys are some real pioneers making a lot of mistakes from lack of good info so we don't have to.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Sorry Kap i can not help you there i am just learning about the cart's. I am almost ready to go. The only thing i am not liking so far is what you mix with the resin in order to make the vape able oil. Polymer type chemicals VG,PG,PEG. Most of those are 2:1 mix as well. I finally got thru that thread on making the vape oil. Those boys are some real pioneers making a lot of mistakes from lack of good info so we don't have to.


Yeah they are. I'm looking forward to a sticky or guide when they get some good consistency from methods and carrier materials . I know theres a lot of options and some I would not want to inhale.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yeah they are. I'm looking forward to a sticky or guide when they get some good consistency from methods and carrier materials . I know theres a lot of options and some I would not want to inhale.


I just make Rick Simpson Oil using Moonshine as the solvent. Then I dewax that and add Tru Terpenes at 7% and put it into a Liberty v9 cartridge. Mine are stronger than any store bought carts. And its just oil and terps. None of that VG, PG, or PEG bullshit.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 17, 2019)

Be carefull with true terpenes I've seen reports that their liquidizer (supposedly 100% terps) contains mineral oil. If they sell one dangerous product, I'm sure there is more.

I personally wouldn't trust any terps that are not from a distillation recovery or from mining diamonds.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 17, 2019)

Good thank you I need to find some shine. I dont drink but think I heard a friend talk about some hillbillies lightning they knew of.
What do you dewax with ?


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Good thank you I need to find some shine. I dont drink but think I heard a friend talk about some hillbillies lightning they knew of.
> What do you dewax with ?


I bought some lab equipment to dewax the oil. I have a funnel type thing that I put a filter into, then use a vacuum pump to suck the oil/alcohol mixture through the filter and into a beaker, where I then purge the oil by leaving it on a coffee cup warmer for about 36 hours. I learned how to do this by watching some youtube vids.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 17, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Be carefull with true terpenes I've seen reports that their liquidizer (supposedly 100% terps) contains mineral oil. If they sell one dangerous product, I'm sure there is more.
> 
> I personally wouldn't trust any terps that are not from a distillation recovery or from mining diamonds.


I did see a thread on another site where a guy had supposedly sent in Tru Terpenes Liquifier to a lab and had it tested and found it was mineral oil. Tru Terpenes came on the thread to clear their name, and did a pretty shitty job of it, imo. Using my method, you wont need liquifier, and the dewaxing process will also thin the oil a bit. I did order terps from another company after reading the thread on Tru Terpenes selling mineral oil. I have not used it yet, but it smells reall good and was cheaper than Tru Terpenes brand. The company is called Firefly. They can be found here- https://www.terpenemart.com/?gclid=CjwKCAjw4LfkBRBDEiwAc2DSlLPFC9PYnQp49-P4K7ANbjTFXfMd8ZnbXztaWuzKe53u8feqpR8ETRoC7mUQAvD_BwE


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 17, 2019)

Here is the method I use to extract the oil. Using a water distiller allows you to reclaim most of the Moonshine used, which is pretty expensive. Note: ALWAYS USE 190 PROOF GRAIN ALCOHOL. Never use the 150 proof stuff.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 17, 2019)

F_Dupp said:


> Here is the method I use to extract the oil. Using a water distiller allows you to reclaim most of the Moonshine used, which is pretty expensive. Note: ALWAYS USE 190 PROOF GRAIN ALCOHOL. Never use the 150 proof stuff.


Oh yeah I've seen that distiller. Awesome man thank you for all that. !


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 17, 2019)

Gunslinger solo cup contest.
 
12-12 from seed in a 16 oz cup.


----------



## klx (Mar 17, 2019)

I tried a few methods to make vape carts. It was tasty but the potency was hit and miss. I have a drawer full of vapes and jars of juice. Now I just vape dry flower in my beloved vapcap and make qwiso with all my trim for edibles.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 17, 2019)

All the Jelly Pie seedlings are doing well! No wilting out this time. Fingers Crossed...

 

Cuts from the only Cookies N Chem girl I got. Not a very stardawg leaning pheno from what I can tell. Thinking I _might_ have gotten lucky. Mom is about two weeks into flower currently...


----------



## splakow (Mar 18, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am sitting on a pack of Cake n Chem, might have to splash a few asap. I am going to make f2's with them after this run I have going on now.
> Presently hitting up Cackleberry, Lucky 7's, Chickasaw Cooler and Jelly Pie with a Banana Breath male.


Sounds good I like the banana strains too. I be eyeballing Texas butter every auction


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2019)

splakow said:


> Sounds good I like the banana strains too. I be eyeballing Texas butter every auction


Just gotta be patient. 
My goal is to pay $20 or less -- delivered.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2019)

Call me crazy but I just load weed into a pipe and smoke it.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Call me crazy but I just load weed into a pipe and smoke it.


Wait what?
(Millenials response)


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 18, 2019)

Lol I have a friend hell bent on cartridges...he gets the counterfeit ones that dont always work.
I tell him welp sonny boi ...my weed dont break...lol. people these dayz


----------



## nekvt (Mar 18, 2019)

Just picked up my Peacemaker seeds at the PO. $25 delivered thanks to the reverse auction.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 18, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Wait what?
> (Millenials response)


I can get down on bubble bags or even a press for rosin but all the beakers, burners, vacuums and shit for the oils is just way too much work for me. I understand the advantages of it all but hell give me 10 minutes and a blunt and I'm ready to smoke. 

Too much concentrates/hash and you'll be walking around like a zombie, lol.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 18, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Lol I have a friend hell bent on cartridges...he gets the counterfeit ones that dont always work.
> I tell him welp sonny boi ...my weed dont break...lol. people these dayz


haha right? flowers please! joints 90% of the time, water pipe the other 10%. though I'm looking into the airvapeX... hear that's a pretty legit unit.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2019)

Alien Stardawg X Monster Cookies

Happy.

All have some sort of leaf deformities. Whether that be from my soil or genetics...


This ones got an extra


Weird


This little shoot is stuck to the main stalk it's got a stipule at the lower where it started and another stipule where it separates from the main stalk. (if my terms aren't correct please feel free to Correct me)

This little bit of leaf thinks it's a bloody canoe!

This one forgot to grow some of it's leaf and serrations... these are very forgetful plants.

These are 4 different plants. I wouldn't dare grow more than that... that would be ILLEGAL!

They stretched out a bit more than I usually allow, and the transplant is also a little overdue. We'll get em sorted.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 18, 2019)

Texas Butter tent 1 of 2 at 46 days. Had a little hiccup trying out the well water on this grow... no bueno. Definitely suffered some major yield loss. saw massive improvements when switching back to RO (that has to be hauled in from offsite) around day 32 (I think). Nonetheless... frost level is insane on some of these phenos. I'll grab some more shots tomorrow and get a close up of all 7 phenos. Here's a little taste.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas Butter tent 1 of 2 at 46 days. Had a little hiccup trying out the well water on this grow... no bueno. Definitely suffered some major yield loss. saw massive improvements when switching back to RO (that has to be hauled in from offsite) around day 32 (I think). Nonetheless... frost level is insane on some of these phenos. I'll grab some more shots tomorrow and get a close up of all 7 phenos. Here's a little taste.
> 
> View attachment 4302939 View attachment 4302940 View attachment 4302942


Noice! I traded a pack of these for some In House Genetics clones and a clone of Bandit Breath. 

Might have to grab another pack down the road. 

Is this a pheno hunt for cuts?? or you just growing a pack out? 

That Banana in the description intrigued me. Smoke reports must be had!


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 18, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Noice! I traded a pack of these for some In House Genetics clones and a clone of Bandit Breath.
> 
> Might have to grab another pack down the road.
> 
> ...


1 pack pheno hunt. Not making any conclusions on this run. I’m gonna run the clones at least once before eliminating any. No banana phenos to the nose yet. Lots of gas. Many sativa dom phenos. Couple hybrids in the mix.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Love this, the bud I have drying smells like vanilla and mints, maybe a little chem note there... few more days n this will come down.

 
Next time won’t push her soo hard at the start haha


----------



## Boosky (Mar 19, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just gotta be patient.
> My goal is to pay $20 or less -- delivered.


Me too , ended up with 5 strains for $101 this last auction.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 19, 2019)

Western Wizard - day 28 or so 
Blissful Wizard dominant. Zero stardawg smell or taste. She's a finicky bitch that's for sure, this is my third run with her and just gets better and better. Top heavy and she responds well, Not sure why It was discontinued.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 19, 2019)

Macdawgs update.
This one is the top dawg so far I sure hope its a girl. If not hmm maybe good for some fairy dust.
next pair doing ok, one on left with the duck foot leaf. 4 leaf clover on the right one
next 3 are smaller with one fuzzy crinklyish leaves, I think they're getting choked by others so I'm expecting transplanting and more space n light will help 
 then there's the crazy leafed one I'm not gonna top it yet to let it try and work out its mutant style and a itty bitty tiny one I'm not giving up on...


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 19, 2019)

The rest of the bunch is looking great overall. 11 other strains


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 19, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Be carefull with true terpenes I've seen reports that their liquidizer (supposedly 100% terps) contains mineral oil. If they sell one dangerous product, I'm sure there is more.
> 
> I personally wouldn't trust any terps that are not from a distillation recovery or from mining diamonds.[/QUOTE





el kapitan said:


> Macdawgs update.
> This one is the top dawg so far I sure hope its a girl. If not hmm maybe good for some fairy dust.
> View attachment 4303195next pair doing ok, one on left with the duck foot leaf. 4 leaf clover on the right one
> View attachment 4303196next 3 are smaller with one fuzzy crinklyish leaves, I think they're getting choked by others so I'm expecting transplanting and more space n light will help
> ...


Kap your star plant sure looks like it is leaning to Mac side. Hope it is a girl for you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Jarring up some Bandit Breath. I'd originally planned to let this go but at last minute decided to grab a "just in case" cutting.
Really glad I kept it around. Its potent and the return I get from the trim and larf is impressive. 
Dunking some Cowboy Cookies next...
 

And just wanted to add that these Macdawg grows are keeping the thread very interesting. Props for keeping them going...mutants and all.


----------



## greywind (Mar 19, 2019)

Has anyone gotten reply emails from the [email protected] email? I emailed them on Friday morning, and have yet to hear anything in return?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm swamped with emails sorry still working through them.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 19, 2019)

Evening everyone, I been going thru my GP seeds and have a pack that only says Gorilla Glue #4 x stardawg I don't remember buying GG4 (imagine that) but do remember buying tomahawk are they one in the same?


----------



## jr40weed (Mar 19, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> Evening everyone, I been going thru my GP seeds and have a pack that only says Gorilla Glue #4 x stardawg I don't remember buying GG4 (imagine that) but do remember buying tomahawk are they one in the same?


Y


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

strainly taking full advantage of GPS for their upgrade. When did Greenpoint make the GG4? The pack is obviously old, but there is no sign of Stardog on there, what gives? Greenpoint made the GG4, not ole Josey? lol Hold up, when did GPS make fems? That pack says 6 seeds GG4 fems?! nice


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

LMFAO, they got took down quick, bet those were the sight unseen bought bunk hemp S1's. LMFAO didn't take someone long to get them down from strainly at a buck and a half for 6, lol


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Lower of gelato 33 x stardawg aka city slicker
 
Had a smoke of the tester bud of cake n chem, it’s the best smoke to date, has a chem vanilla aftertaste, very smooth and the first cone made me question life itself.... great high looking forward to chucking that in my personal jars.


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> strainly taking full advantage of GPS for their upgrade. When did Greenpoint make the GG4? The pack is obviously old, but there is no sign of Stardog on there, what gives? Greenpoint made the GG4, not ole Josey? lol Hold up, when did GPS make fems? That pack says 6 seeds GG4 fems?! nice


Indeed they made 6 packs of FEM seeds... Take a gander


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

that's the pack, is that the bunk hemp seeds?


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> that's the pack, is that the bunk hemp seeds?


I believe you are thinking of the memosa debacle, they indeed were hemp seeds at least those I grew... I still have a pack of those, cleaning house they are being tossed in the round bin...


----------



## nobighurry (Mar 19, 2019)

These were hemp.... Still has my sentiments written on the top, not knocking GP though I have had good success with most except these...


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

yea it was more than a few, dosidos, mimosa, wedding cake and some others.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 19, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4303420
> 
> 
> Indeed they made 6 packs of FEM seeds... Take a gander


Lol


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea it was more than a few, dosidos, mimosa, wedding cake and some others.


Yea I got the dos si dos and the GG4, I think the other was banana OG, lemon drop and purple punch


----------



## main cola (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea it was more than a few, dosidos, mimosa, wedding cake and some others.





Kronickeeper said:


> Yea I got the dos si dos and the GG4, I think the other was banana OG, lemon drop and purple punch


Lemon Tree. Straight bunk


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 19, 2019)

main cola said:


> Lemon Tree. Straight bunk


 Yea that’s right, I wanted to flower one out just out of curiosity but all 6 I popped were males I wonder if anyone grew any out and let them finish


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 19, 2019)

Texas Butter individual phenos at 48 days from a 10pk of seeds. Note, this was not an ideal grow, but I like what I'm seeing on most, but not all, and the nose on a couple are quite pleasing but I definitely think there will be one keeper out of this lot. The clone run is going to be much more distinguishable for the first round of eliminations, so no phenos will be eliminated based on this seed run.

#1 Probably my favorite smelling of the bunch so far (sweet, but not banana), small bud size, but incredibly dense smaller buds up the stalk
 

#3 Great bud structure, despite the challenges. Nose is not all that strong or distinguishable yet.
 

#5 The most indica leaning pheno. Good stout bud structure, but nose is not all that impressive yet.
 

#7 By far the frostiest of the bunch... like insane resin production. Can't recall the smells on this one.
 

#8 Finger like buds that are greasy and probably will be the last to be harvested based on the looks.
 

#9 My next favorite odor coming off of these girls. Definitely has that chem smell to it. Nice dense buds too. Nice plant
 

#10 Another with good bud structure and sticky resin glands. Can't recall the smells off this one either.
 

sorry for all the pics but damn, 7 females outta 10 seeds! Can't argue with that... luck of the draw. Interesting factoid I recently learned, cannabis uses multiple xy chromosome combinations to express sexual morphologies. so it's not as simple as I thought it was 

Cheers.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 20, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas Butter individual phenos at 48 days from a 10pk of seeds. Note, this was not an ideal grow, but I like what I'm seeing on most, but not all, and the nose on a couple are quite pleasing but I definitely think there will be one keeper out of this lot. The clone run is going to be much more distinguishable for the first round of eliminations, so no phenos will be eliminated based on this seed run.
> 
> #1 Probably my favorite smelling of the bunch so far (sweet, but not banana), small bud size, but incredibly dense smaller buds up the stalk
> View attachment 4303501
> ...


You will love the smoke man, very strong


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 20, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> View attachment 4303430
> These were hemp.... Still has my sentiments written on the top, not knocking GP though I have had good success with most except these...


throw them out and saver the seed pod for use at a later time. that's how i dealt with my 'topanga s1' pack.

also, noticed the macdawg is $149 on the site? idk about charging that much when people are getting multiple mutants in most packs?


----------



## main cola (Mar 20, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Yea that’s right, I wanted to flower one out just out of curiosity but all 6 I popped were males I wonder if anyone grew any out and let them finish


I did and it was garbage


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 20, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> also, noticed the macdawg is $149 on the site?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 20, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Texas Butter individual phenos at 48 days from a 10pk of seeds. Note, this was not an ideal grow, but I like what I'm seeing on most, but not all, and the nose on a couple are quite pleasing but I definitely think there will be one keeper out of this lot. The clone run is going to be much more distinguishable for the first round of eliminations, so no phenos will be eliminated based on this seed run.
> 
> #1 Probably my favorite smelling of the bunch so far (sweet, but not banana), small bud size, but incredibly dense smaller buds up the stalk
> View attachment 4303501
> ...


#11 looks sad as hell for 7 weeks lol.. they all look frosty as shit


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> #11 looks sad as hell for 7 weeks lol.. they all look frosty as shit


which one were you referring to because there is no 11 haha. they're all sad a bit haha. like I said it hasn't been an ideal grow  definitely happy with the frost levels.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 20, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> which one were you referring to because there is no 11 haha. they're all sad a bit haha. like I said it hasn't been an ideal grow  definitely happy with the frost levels.


lol whoa! how the hell did that happen lol #8.. they all look happy that one just looks slow as shit for 7 weeks


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol whoa! how the hell did that happen lol #8.. they all look happy that one just looks slow as shit for 7 weeks


haha i figured that's the one you were referring to. yeah, this one showed the most stress but still recovered. I just think its a really sativa pheno with that finger type bud structure and it's really taking its time (looks like 11-12 week strain). I'm really interested to see what the clone run of this plant looks like under normal conditions. I think it's going to look better, but I still think it's gonna have that finger type bud structure.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 20, 2019)

Most plants with fingerling potato buds usually yield very well FWIW.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Most plants with fingerling potato buds usually yield very well FWIW.


What is a fingerling potato?


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Most plants with fingerling potato buds usually yield very well FWIW.


I'm really hoping over the next couple weeks it puts on some better weight. if it goes as long as I think it will.. it's still got 4 weeks to go. plenty of time


----------



## quiescent (Mar 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> What is a fingerling potato?



*Fingerling potato:* With thin, tender skins and small size, fingerling potatoes are not new potatoes. Rather, they are cultivars of potatoes—often of heritage varieties—bred to naturally grow to only a small size and narrow width. Unlike new potatoes, fingerlings are harvested at maturity, which means that they have time to develop more complexity of flavor—sometimes described as “nutty”—and that they store well. You can find them in a variety of colors, including yellow, orange, red, blue/purple, and of course white. Popular varieties include the Russian Banana, French (orange skin), Butterfinger, Purple Peruvian, Red Thumb and the LaRatte. #6


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

What’s with the Sweet potatoes and Russetts?


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 20, 2019)

Time capsules. 
Anyone remember these?
Vaguely for me, my older brother had some when I was a kid. 
Just rediscovered these old Ebay finds from many years ago. Cool shit


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 21, 2019)

About to make an order of Eagle Scout. They offered CC as a payment offer this time...? Is the CC payment option secure now a days? Did he change it from the pay o fix?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 21, 2019)

One last shot of the deputy before I chop it.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 21, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> About to make an order of Eagle Scout. They offered CC as a payment offer this time...? Is the CC payment option secure now a days? Did he change it from the pay o fix?


Yes, part of the reason Payofix was shut down was because card processing companies are finally starting to open up to cannabis companies.


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, part of the reason Payofix was shut down was because card processing companies are finally starting to open up to cannabis companies.



That’s great! Thanks for the reply


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Time capsules.
> Anyone remember these?
> Vaguely for me, my older brother had some when I was a kid.
> Just rediscovered these old Ebay finds from many years ago. Cool shit
> View attachment 4303976


man.. those shits are so dope! How much you get them for? I would go full on fuckin nerd and get cases and shit for them.. That would be some cool ass shit to show the kids when they get old enough.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 21, 2019)

Anyone got any tips to keep pots from tipping. My #7 hibernate is getting top heavy and on the verge of tipping over


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 21, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> man.. those shits are so dope! How much you get them for? I would go full on fuckin nerd and get cases and shit for them.. That would be some cool ass shit to show the kids when they get old enough.


Seriously I love the history in them. And awesome advertisements for shit.
They were cheap.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 21, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Anyone got any tips to keep pots from tipping. My #7 hibernate is getting top heavy and on the verge of tipping over


Yoyos if you can hook em up to something above.
Or a makeshift trellis.
If you're in a tray use metal spring clips on the edges and pinch strong string in them going across the top of the pot criss cross.
Or harvest the tops lol
All depends on medium, pot size etc


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 21, 2019)

Texas butter is down to 22 and dropping...who's watching lol.
Fire in those packs


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas butter is down to 22 and dropping...who's watching lol.
> Fire in those packs


lots of frost in those packs for sure. I'd run another 10 pack no hesitation.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 21, 2019)

Some encouragement... Texas butter day 60, it’s a clone the seed plant ran 77 so probably another ten or so days


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 21, 2019)

Macro of cake n chem 
Not the best, might be time to upgrade the scope 



Sorry for all pics of her she is just to pretty not too share


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 21, 2019)

Four Bison Breath in the back of the tent. These gals are stinkers, can’t wait to see what they produce.


----------



## sixgunshooter (Mar 21, 2019)

Bodega Bubblegum finished. This one is from my new clone mother. They should call this one the lemon starburst pheno. These are some of my early harvest I took 3 days ago for smoke. I wet trim. I used to do all that hang it upside down stuff, I just trim it up, it's dry in like 4 days. You throw it in a jar while the stem is still a little flexible but the buds are dry.


----------



## ShLUbY (Mar 22, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum finished. This one is from my new clone mother. They should call this one the lemon starburst pheno. These are some of my early harvest I took 3 days ago for smoke. I wet trim. I used to do all that hang it upside down stuff, I just trim it up, it's dry in like 4 days. You throw it in a jar while the stem is still a little flexible but the buds are dry.View attachment 4304576


Looks good. That’s next on my list to germinate from GPS


----------



## sixgunshooter (Mar 22, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Looks good. That’s next on my list to germinate from GPS


I'm going to run Cowboy Kush or Night Rider when I get bored of Bodega.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 22, 2019)

The fade on my #6 hibernate is looking nice


----------



## Jeremius (Mar 22, 2019)

Cowboy cookies#5, and #3


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Mar 22, 2019)

Jeremius said:


> Cowboy cookies#5, and #3View attachment 4304982 View attachment 4304983


I keep telling every1 they are sleeping on these. They are GU's best strain. Pure stench. great job


----------



## nc208 (Mar 22, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> The fade on my #6 hibernate is looking nice
> View attachment 4304786


Nice??? That thing is freaking beautiful mate. Definately one of the nicest cannabis shots I've ever seen. Gorgeous fade. Definately stealing this for a background on my PC.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 22, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I keep telling every1 they are sleeping on these. They are GU's best strain. Pure stench. great job


Everything GMO touches it brings out the fire.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Everything GMO touches it brings out the fire.


Everything it touches.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Everything it touches.


Omg I can't wait.
Here's my Cowboy Cookies crew looking great.
I've had a feeling about this strain for sure thanks for the boost of enthusiasm you guys and yeah beautiful shot with the flowers behind @Jeremius


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2019)

Bounty Hunter, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 23, 2019)

any advice for too tall plants? im only about 3 weeks into flower and my biggest girls are rediculously tall. its my own fault for veg'n too long. i only have about 4 more inches i can raise my 600watt, considering the old pinch and fold over. ive already had some singed leaves that grew right to the light


----------



## klx (Mar 23, 2019)

sixgunshooter said:


> Bodega Bubblegum finished. This one is from my new clone mother. They should call this one the lemon starburst pheno. These are some of my early harvest I took 3 days ago for smoke. I wet trim. I used to do all that hang it upside down stuff, I just trim it up, it's dry in like 4 days. You throw it in a jar while the stem is still a little flexible but the buds are dry.View attachment 4304576


I hang dry sometimes, I wet trim sometimes and into a rack, sometimes I do half-half, sometimes its pitch black with fans, without fans, higher temps, lower temps higher humidity, lower, sometimes takes 10 days, sometimes takes 5 days, sometimes I even use a bowl trimmer. I think I have dried buds in every climate my region and a few other regions have and when it comes to smoking or vaping or eating, hand on heart, I can't tell the difference.



Erysichthon said:


> any advice for too tall plants? im only about 3 weeks into flower and my biggest girls are rediculously tall. its my own fault for veg'n too long. i only have about 4 more inches i can raise my 600watt, considering the old pinch and fold over. ive already had some singed leaves that grew right to the light


3 weeks in perfect time to supercrop, start pinching!!


----------



## CannaBruh (Mar 23, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> any advice for too tall plants? im only about 3 weeks into flower and my biggest girls are rediculously tall. its my own fault for veg'n too long. i only have about 4 more inches i can raise my 600watt, considering the old pinch and fold over. ive already had some singed leaves that grew right to the light


Supercrop all through the stretch, ime should be ok with stress assuming she can deal with it.

Bust them up if you need to, 90° angles n shit. 

Pinch n pull, or if it gets drastic bust n pulp n pull.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12
> View attachment 4305147 View attachment 4305148 View attachment 4305149


Looks amazing, great work, love the last white hairs pushin out the top of that one.
Are you using led lights or?
Have you run this before or is it first time finishing?
Smells?
Looking forward to poppin my bounty hunters soon as I get all the others out of the way. I know several people here have said it's a great one


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 23, 2019)

@tman42 
Oh I see your air cooled reflectors glass in the top pic. 
I was curious cuz i recently switched to all LEDs and my purple prone strains went way more purple than with my hids


----------



## tman42 (Mar 23, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Looks amazing, great work, love the last white hairs pushin out the top of that one.
> Are you using led lights or?
> Have you run this before or is it first time finishing?
> Smells?
> Looking forward to poppin my bounty hunters soon as I get all the others out of the way. I know several people here have said it's a great one





el kapitan said:


> @tman42
> Oh I see your air cooled. reflectors glass in the top pic.
> I was curious cuz i recently switched to all LEDs and my purple prone strains went way more purple than with my hids


Thank you very much! Yes this was run in a 5'x10' tent with 2 x 1k watt HPS in an undercurrent RDWC setup using House and Garden nutrients. This is the third or fourth run with her and everyone loves it. I get a straight body funk/musty/musky smell. This one stacks very nicely and gets super dense. I am in the process of trying to switch over to LED's also at the moment.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 23, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> The fade on my #6 hibernate is looking nice
> View attachment 4304786


Really beautiful plant brother, really nice!
What type of lighting are ya using?


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 23, 2019)

Right on that undercurrent feeds really well.
Here's my brief experience so far with LEDs. 
I started with an hlg 550 v1. It's so bright. I only flowered out some moms under it and it did fine, probably not a great test or optimal cuz they didn't veg under the led.
Then I moved it to the first tray of my perpetual where it would be on the plants for 2 weeks then I move plants down one tray to my old single ended air cooled thousands. Which worked pretty good.

Then I ordered timber redwoods and did one with 1750s in the middle and one just 3000s on sale for black Friday. The day I got them delivered a friend offered me his one season old fluence vyprs for a great price and I'm sorry to hlg but the vyprs were way brighter and nicer to my eyes, yeah I know we're growing plants not humans lol.
Anyways I rambled.
I love my timbers and vyprs I highly recommend them. Unless you're already gonna build your own cobs or something


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Really beautiful plant brother, really nice!
> What type of lighting are ya using?


Thanks, right now they are under 6 2ft 4000k single row Samsung f-strips on a hlg-185h-c1400a.

That light will be going back in my original cab for veg as soon as I get some new flower lights built for the tent


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 23, 2019)

Dunking beans this morning. Still trying to narrow the list down but Cowboy Cookies is definitely in.

Really looking forward to these.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 23, 2019)

run those cookies till some amber, then compare them to your stardawg, be nice to see a potency comparison.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 23, 2019)

4 purple badlands, 1 copper chem. And in that lil cup inside a bucket is 1976 Panama red,. all just put into flower cpl days ago.


----------



## el kapitan (Mar 23, 2019)

Jelly Pie day 35. Still on the fence about keeping this one.


----------



## J.James (Mar 23, 2019)

*Cookies and Chem Flower Day 65*


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 23, 2019)

City slicker getting fat


Cake n chem is nearly ready for a chop...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Texas butter
 City slicker lower


----------



## corners (Mar 24, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Anyone got any tips to keep pots from tipping. My #7 hibernate is getting top heavy and on the verge of tipping over


Stake them


----------



## sdd420 (Mar 24, 2019)

corners said:


> Stake them


Run a string to the top of your tent


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 24, 2019)

corners said:


> Stake them


They are, problem is the pots are too light (2 gal fabric) and my training was shit, so it's got the weight hanging off to the side.

I think I might drop by the hydro shop and grab some yo-yos this week if it starts to get worse. or just get creative with some string


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 24, 2019)

Some progress over the last few weeks... 

Blizzard Bushes - 5/6 females, the tallest plants, and mind you one short one of the bunch but all look really healthy. The lone male is just as tall as the other females but more branches. Leaf and stem rub, some faint gas, creamy vanilla, pine smells (females), the male has no smell, or very faint grass smell. Looking forward to putting these into bloom. Took some cuts, they didn't do too well in soil... so I will probably try again when I put these into bloom and take cuts 2 weeks into the light change. Always have better luck taking cuts few weeks into bloom.

Ghost Towns - 3/3 males. Bummer, just like my NCAA bracket... What a bust... I betcha the 4 that didn't pop originally were females... Bahhh... This was the one plant type I was really looking forward to blooming... But the up side of this, got two males one tall branchy (was my fav plant, ahhh still is...) and a short bushy one, branches as all hell too, both are really hungry and smelly kushy goodness. Gonna collect some pollen from these and pop the rest of the ghost town seeds from my first pack when I have some more time... Got another pack too just in case something like this were to happen... So far I'm having better luck with the MACDawgs... oh... 

MACDawgs - x/3 Well don't know the sex breakdown, but the one I call velvet, MACDawg #3, I think will be male only cause I'm observing weird ball formations... They could be more stems or more leaf forming... This plant is growing alien like, very strange, but it's fun to watch... MACDawgs #1 (Thick) and #2 (Thin) are out of their mutant funky growth phase and are growing pretty quickly now. Hope that at least one of these are female. I will attempt to keep these going as long as I can. We'll see...

Jelly Pie - 4/5 Female, well one unknown that I think will be female. The lone sour grape smelly male I have I will keep and collect pollen. Plants here have a nice grape/sour grape/grape pop and chemical acetone smell on the stem rub. The unknown plant (hope it is female) has a sweet grape/gas smell on the stem rub.

Bison Breath - 1/5 Female, the female I have is very branchy, stocky, but I can see it's beginning to stretch a little looks like it will bloom very nicely too, under the 18 hrs of light it gets now it is begining to stretch out so I will have to keep a close eye on this one into bloom. On the stem rub, there's a faint ripe fruit, body odor smell (offensive) and some pine smell. The 4 males I have all smell alike, but I will probably keep the best example male I have here. 

All the males will be put under 12/12 starting this week. I will let the females hang out in the veg room a week or two more then filp those. MACDawgs are probably going to get their own spot when where they can veg out and grow out some more before bloom. Oh last bit of observations... so far MACDawgs have no smell on the stem and leaf rub. But the leaves on the MACDawg plant are thick and feel very leathery. 

Here are some photos of the MACDawgs:
 

MACDawg #3 - "Velvet"
 

MACDawg #2 - "Thin"
 

MACDawg #1 - "Thick"
 

Males - Group Shot (1 Blizzard Bush, 1 Jelly Pie, 3 Ghost Towns and 4 Bison Breaths)
 

And the females (and unconfirmed plants)... plus one slowly revegging bagseed straggler. (1 Bison Breath, 3 MACDawgs (unconfirmed) 4 Jelly Pies(1 unconfirmed), 5 Blizzard Bushes)
 

That's all for now, thanks for watching!!!


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 24, 2019)

Cake & chem came down today at 9 weeks


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> Cake & chem came down today at 9 weeks View attachment 4306231


Nice man what’s that smell like, mine smells like a gassy minty cake


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks , I don't get any mint off mine but then again my nose isn't the best at describing smells .

It sorta of smells like an old house if that makes any sense

A few weeks ago I was almost getting a vanilla smell but that's all gone for now


----------



## Krippie94 (Mar 25, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> Cake & chem came down today at 9 weeks View attachment 4306231


DAMN! looking good. can't wait to get mine!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2019)

So many times I open a jar and am hit hard by powerful familiar scents that I cannot ID. Happens more often than not. Seems to just be at the cusp of discovery but not quite. Familiar and powerful and nostalgic but not known consciously smells.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 25, 2019)

Raindance #2  cake n chem


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 25, 2019)

Four Bison Breath gals just over three weeks in flowering.
Pheno 1
 
Pheno 2Pheno 3
 
Pheno 4


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 25, 2019)

Super disappointed I got 1-3 females of boomtown, and going into week 7 I got a pheno that’s grows huge spears of fluffy non dense colas and very little smell or frost. Has faint chem scents but that’s it. I still have hope I know there is some fire to be had in there, I got a similar pheno type from gun slinger so it seems maybe it’s one in every pack.


----------



## genuity (Mar 25, 2019)

1 of 3 bison breath


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 26, 2019)

Got it out of the tent in one Piece haha I chopped her, 64 is enough cake n chem needs a bit more training next time lol 
 
Sure stretches this pheno


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> City slicker getting fat
> View attachment 4305648
> 
> Cake n chem is nearly ready for a chop...
> ...


Nice plants man!

How is that City Slicker smelling? I have a few of those going right now. They sure are stretchers!!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2019)

It's been a while since I have posted anything in the GPS thread. Had a lot going in life lately... 

Those little seedlings arent so small anymore. About 80% of this room is all GPS, a few different strains, 10% would be Cannarado Orange Cheddar and the other 10% would be a badass cut of Brother Grimms c99... Just flipped a couple of days ago... Welcome to my jungle! 



     



From GPS I have the following::

*-Pebble Pusher

-City Slicker

-Pioneer Kush

-Orange Blossom Special 

-Sundance Kid

-Peace Maker

-Cookies n Chem



*


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 26, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Nice plants man!
> 
> How is that City Slicker smelling? I have a few of those going right now. They sure are stretchers!!


Smells like nutmeg strangely enough, smells really strong


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 26, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Super disappointed I got 1-3 females of boomtown, and going into week 7 I got a pheno that’s grows huge spears of fluffy non dense colas and very little smell or frost. Has faint chem scents but that’s it. I still have hope I know there is some fire to be had in there, I got a similar pheno type from gun slinger so it seems maybe it’s one in every pack.


I popped a 1/2 pk and got 4 girls,each one was noticebly different.Three of the 4 were fluffy and lacked any smells,or distinct flavors,not very frostly.I'm just going to give the remainers away to someone.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hibernate #5 getting there


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 26, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> I popped a 1/2 pk and got 4 girls,each one was noticebly different.Three of the 4 were fluffy and lacked any smells,or distinct flavors,not very frostly.I'm just going to give the remainers away to someone.


That’s disappointing to hear, sounds just like the female I got. I was expecting golf ball mugs not big fluffy spear shaped colas lol I’ll still finish the pack but it’ll be awhile before I can get back to it


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 26, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Hibernate #5 getting there
> View attachment 4307318


Beautiful shot! She is a stunner. Nice job.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2019)

Has anyone on here grown and flowered out the Peace Maker yet?? Just curious. On the GPS website, the reviews all I could find was one review that was rated low claiming the guy couldn't get the seeds to sprout (extremely low germination rate) but hell, we all know that has to be grower error. I popped like 12 and everyone of them sprouted for me and I dont do anything special for germination ya know... Just throw them in a cup and always use distilled water to soak for a couple days then straight into the medium./nursery trays.. Would love to have a good Wi-Fi pheno as that is one hellacious strain for anxiety. The wifi and the white cuts that I have tried, a few years ago, reminded me a ton of the old school white widow in effects... That great mental flow of euphoria and amazing energetic yet calm tingly body high that vibes along with it.


Either way, in about 60 to 70 days, I guess I will be the first one to grow her out and show her to the GPS peeps on here.. I think I have 5 PM females, they are all very vigorous and one of them is a damn stretcher now I tell ya! Probably chem dominant on that one.. I have never had ONE pheno of any female GPS gear I had grown in the past turn out to be any less than awesome! Always fire in those beans...

My pioneer kushes must be heavy Bubba dominant, because they are the shortest, stockiest plants in the room. Didnt really like to be topped at all, if your an impatient person, that is... So anyone planning to grow PK prepare for that. It just takes FOREVER for the new tops to grow out, is why you have to be pateint. All other plants the tops blew back out within just 2 to 3 days... took about 2 weeks on the pioneers. But once they do, it reacts pretty well... HUGE fat indica leaves, good ole bubba coffee, earthy smell on a stem rub! Excited to have some good indica in the mix!


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 26, 2019)

@LubdaNugs have you grown out the pioneer kush yet brother??


----------



## Erysichthon (Mar 27, 2019)

can any of you guys give me any solid seed breeding advice? i have a hibernate male and fem that i want to push some seeds from. both plants are about 24 days into flower, and sacs on the male in my isolation area are starting to open. should i pick open sacks and paint it on the female? should i just pick the male up and shake it like a crying baby over the female? 

i wouldnt mind harvesting some of the sacs to cold store for later. should i pull open or closed sacs for storage? also, of course im just joking about the babies..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> @LubdaNugs have you grown out the pioneer kush yet brother??


I have a pack, but I’ve yet to try them.


----------



## Retardid_greenthumb (Mar 27, 2019)

puffntuff said:


> Greenpoint seeds is ran by Gu~ outta Colorado. If you all know who he is then you you the dank that he brings to the table.
> 
> *Monster Cookies (Male) *
> *Bred by 303 Seeds
> ...


I get rid of beans. I have several jordan of island crosses


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2019)

Erysichthon said:


> should i just pick the male up and shake it like a crying baby ....?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 27, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Hibernate #5 getting there
> View attachment 4307318


Excellent!
Look at those awesome purple hues, absolutely beautiful.
I selected the mother for an overwhelmingly pungent smell and flavor profile that consisted of Play-doh, spearmint/menthol, sourdough and fresh healthy soil.
Are you getting any of those?


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 27, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Excellent!
> Look at those awesome purple hues, absolutely beautiful.
> I selected the mother for an overwhelmingly pungent smell and flavor profile that consisted of Play-doh, spearmint/menthol, sourdough and fresh healthy soil.
> Are you getting any of those?


I got some allergies going right now so I can't smell too good, plus I'm sorta nose blind from not running a carbon filter, but it's kind of fruity, and slightly minty and earthy.

I don't think I got a fair representation of the terps on the plant from seed because I had to brown bag it overnight, so we will see how it goes with the clone. 

I don't know how people use the paper bag method because I could taste the bag when I Vaped it. Unfortunately I trimmed it about a day early and had to do something so they wouldn't mold in the jar.


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 27, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> I got some allergies going right now so I can't smell too good, plus I'm sorta nose blind from not running a carbon filter, but it's kind of fruity, and slightly minty and earthy.
> 
> I don't think I got a fair representation of the terps on the plant from seed because I had to brown bag it overnight, so we will see how it goes with the clone.
> 
> I don't know how people use the paper bag method because I could taste the bag when I Vaped it. Unfortunately I trimmed it about a day early and had to do something so they wouldn't mold in the jar.


Try hanging it upside down for a solid 14-20 days, fan leaves intact and all.

Then trim and jar.

Rest for a week minimum and then enjoy.

I find that method to give the best flavor.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Try hanging it upside down for a solid 14-20 days, fan leaves intact and all.
> 
> Then trim and jar.
> 
> ...


What temperature and humidity do you keep your drying room at?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> What temperature and humidity do you keep your drying room at?


Colorado is a pretty dry place.
The drying room stays a pretty constant 70 degrees and 35-45%

In Florida it was pretty humid, I had to add a dehumidifier and it heated the room slightly
Around 80 degrees and 55% humidity

Either way I would highly recommend just chopping your plants and letting them hang without defoliating them.
You can watch the main stem go from a a fluorescent green to a muted yellow/brownish green and a smaller branch should snap not bend.

If you're peeling buds off and you're getting whispy stem strings then it's too early. Reach for that dab blob that's floating in your rig instead while you wait.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah it typically takes 7-12 days in my drying spot at 50-55 degrees and 35- 40%rh. Once I build a room out the tent will get used to dry in so I can control the dry better.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Colorado is a pretty dry place.
> The drying room stays a pretty constant 70 degrees and 35-45%
> 
> In Florida it was pretty humid, I had to add a dehumidifier and it heated the room slightly
> ...


I was curious, I dry for a long time too. Thanks


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I was curious, I dry for a long time too. Thanks


slow dried herb ftw


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 27, 2019)

Raindance-day 32-lil low piece


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 27, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> I have a pack, but I’ve yet to try them.


It is the most indica leaning plant I have ever seen from GPS-.. As we all know, that stardawg stud most usually ALWAYS dominates the the milfs and offspring.... Not in this case, all of my Pioneer Kushes are bubba dominant, big time! They are all pretty uniform, one may be a couple inches taller than the other but that is about it. All other strains in the room are double the size of the PK's, the fan leaves are ginormous on these gals... very busy and stout.

I can almost already confirm that anyone looking for a good bubba representation, this would be right up your alley. Will know more at the end of the run.... Looking forward to that fast finish time as well, I am excited for this one. Has been years since I have had a good solid afghani indica in my arsenal!


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 27, 2019)

Just got a text from Andy (sackmastaflex). He moved on from his mega grow in Puerto Rico (where most of the pics on the site are from) to another huge commercial grow in Pennsylvania. They of course are growing a ton of Texas Butter:

*TEXAS BUTTER*
Banana OG Kush x Stardawg by Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

City slicker day 66 
Another week or so damn this smells spicy as like nutmeg or some spice I have smelt, maybe another week will do it


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just got a text from Andy (sackmastaflex). He moved on from his mega grow in Puerto Rico (where most of the pics on the site are from) to another huge commercial grow in Pennsylvania. They of course are growing a ton of Texas Butter:
> 
> *TEXAS BUTTER*
> Banana OG Kush x Stardawg by Greenpoint Seeds


that Texas butter is very strong, one of the strongest smokes I’ve grown In the last year... the high is almost too much sometimes, had about ten people say the same thing.


----------



## psychadelibud (Mar 27, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> that Texas butter is very strong, one of the strongest smokes I’ve grown In the last year... the high is almost too much sometimes, had about ten people say the same thing.


Interesting ... I am gonna have to give it a shot next run. I bet it has heavy indica effects. I had one pheno of copper chem in my last run that made 4 different people vomit it got them so f'd up lol.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 27, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Interesting ... I am gonna have to give it a shot next run. I bet it has heavy indica effects. I had one pheno of copper chem in my last run that made 4 different people vomit it got them so f'd up lol.


It does man, I did find a pheno that was racey then smacky but more indica hitting then sativa, very tasty dude


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Mar 28, 2019)

Can anyone recommend a hardy Greenpoint seed to be used in SOG style grow? Preferably not too long flowering time and heavy yielder?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 28, 2019)

EmeraldØsiris said:


> Can anyone recommend a hardy Greenpoint seed to be used in SOG style grow? Preferably not too long flowering time and heavy yielder?


Heavy yields I've found above and beyond,
Snake Oil if you can find it and Dream Catcher.
While most of them have yielded well for me.


----------



## mistermagoo (Mar 28, 2019)

Just started a journal to keep all my stuff in one place

Deft some greenpoint gear in there 

Would love you all to tag alone for my next ride 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/mister-magoo-land.987057/


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2019)

Has anyone else wondered why "Reverse Auction _*Week*_" is just a 3 day sale?



Since it's the end of the month, I'm guessing someone was a little short on funds...


----------



## led1k (Mar 28, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> It's been a while since I have posted anything in the GPS thread. Had a lot going in life lately...
> 
> Those little seedlings arent so small anymore. About 80% of this room is all GPS, a few different strains, 10% would be Cannarado Orange Cheddar and the other 10% would be a badass cut of Brother Grimms c99... Just flipped a couple of days ago... Welcome to my jungle!
> 
> ...


That’s an amazing looking jungle! How many square feet?

I have both Cookies N Chem and OBS so any insight you have would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 28, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Day two spraying Stardawg female with a reversal solution.
> 
> Stardawg Fem pollen hitting these females:
> 
> ...


41 days later....time for a update me thinks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> 41 days later....time for a update me thinks.


Pollen everywhere!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 28, 2019)

The tent tonight, everyone seems happy and healthy. Four Bison Breath in the back.


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 28, 2019)

Sky pilot by GPS grown in perlite hempy under vero cobs in 3x3. This strain is very potent!!


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 28, 2019)

Sky pilot day 15 under 400 watts of 3k vero cob in 3x3. These ladies are in coco/perlite mix being feed one part bloom fert. I love GPS strains


----------



## ahlkemist (Mar 29, 2019)

Shaggn said:


> View attachment 4308432
> 
> Sky pilot by GPS grown in perlite hempy under vero cobs in 3x3. This strain is very potent!!


Ive seen beyond many pictures of GPS and grows. 
This is impressive all around.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 29, 2019)

I just planted four tombstone but im not sure if theyll germ in gonna check on them in a few days if there not cracked im gonna heat pad em .. there from the first drop my pack just says 92 og x stardawg ..


Un related i also dropped two tk91 from rado 5x sour d bx from Chaco 1 sour glue bagseed (already on its first set of leaves never seen a seed do this so quick im excited for this ) 1 cherry pie bagseed ..1 black jack from sweet seeds (nov 2009 pack says) 10 yrs! 5 chem sis x nevs haze and some others i cant remember.. 

I might drop bodhi nikah (92 og x omg) and a few truth (92 og x sfv/chem ) and yes i have a little space for males this is just selection runs maybe till after summer so they wont be huge plants


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)

Cake’n’chem #8 smells like cake really happy with it!


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)




----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)

Cake’n’chem #9 gas noz pretty girl


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)

City slicker #6 
darkest of the batch 
but all of them purped up


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)

Bandit breath #2 absolute keeper gas overall greasily amazing


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 29, 2019)

Pretty nice copper chem Male


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 29, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4308589 Bandit breath #2 absolute keeper gas overall greasily amazing


i have a bunch of GPS packs but the 3 i have set aside for myself are cake n chem, city slicker and bandit breath. i am seeing that i am wise to hang onto those 3. really beautiful flowers, well done man!


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 29, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i have a bunch of GPS packs but the 3 i have set aside for myself are cake n chem, city slicker and bandit breath. i am seeing that i am wise to hang onto those 3. really beautiful flowers, well done man!


Yeah man you won’t be disappointed great trichs and nose on all 3 strains and overall expressions were on point


----------



## Feijao (Mar 29, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Has anyone on here grown and flowered out the Peace Maker yet?? Just curious. On the GPS website, the reviews all I could find was one review that was rated low claiming the guy couldn't get the seeds to sprout (extremely low germination rate) but hell, we all know that has to be grower error.


I'll be done with mine in about three weeks, and let you know how they turn out.


----------



## klx (Mar 30, 2019)

Beautiful plants last few pages, well done all!


----------



## promedz (Mar 30, 2019)

Hey gu do you not send out packs on the weekends? Grabbed 3 packs only one was sent??


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 30, 2019)

promedz said:


> Hey gu do you not send out packs on the weekends? Grabbed 3 packs only one was sent??


Smoke weed and watch ufc on the weekends lol


----------



## promedz (Mar 30, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Smoke weed and watch ufc on the weekends lol


Thanks for the swift response I don’t have to check my email anymore this weekend.. enjoy your time...


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 30, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Smoke weed and watch ufc on the weekends lol


Waterson is doing better than I expected. What a weird time for a card lol


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Mar 30, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Waterson is doing better than I expected. What a weird time for a card lol


Emmett jus put mike Johnson to sleep


----------



## D'sNuts (Mar 31, 2019)

What are we expecting this year on 420 at GPS?

New seeds?
Fem seeds?
Tester release?


----------



## silverhazefiend (Mar 31, 2019)

So far only 1 of my 4 tombstone made a baby taproot ..I might do the rest of the pack but the others were kinda white so idk


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 31, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> So far only 1 of my 4 tombstone made a baby taproot ..I might do the rest of the pack but the others were kinda white so idk


If I ever have trouble with any seed, I crack them open at the pointed end, by squeezing along the seams of the seed ONLY. After they got a lil crack they all germ usually.


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 31, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> If I ever have trouble with any seed, I crack them open at the pointed end, by squeezing along the seams of the seed ONLY. After they got a lil crack they all germ usually.


Safer way is to use a fine sandpaper or non metal nail file. Lightly scuff the seams of the seed/s. Works wonders!!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Mar 31, 2019)

Shaggn said:


> Safer way is to use a fine sandpaper or non metal nail file. Lightly scuff the seams of the seed/s. Works wonders!!


Much safer. These fingers have crushed a few seeds sending the tap root spewing out.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Mar 31, 2019)

use your teeth.


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 31, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Much safer. These fingers have crushed a few seeds sending the tap root spewing out.
> View attachment 4310106


Me too!!


----------



## Shaggn (Mar 31, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> use your teeth.


Doesn't work for me!! My teeth are messed up..... Lol


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 1, 2019)

Cookies N Chem after 26 days of 11/13 cycle under 600 hps. Only female out of four seeds. (The tallest tops in the first pic are the CNC)

  
 

Stretch wasn’t bad on this. Bud development is quick. Frost levels are insane already and today I finally got some terp expression. The slightest sweet smell coming out. Cant wait for a couple mores weeks of development!


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 1, 2019)

Got a pack of Nea F2 coming thru 2day. No telling when I'll get to any of these.. I got at least 5K worth of genetics.


----------



## promedz (Apr 1, 2019)

@gu here is my id 20521 i checked my order tab today and my two orders from march 28 that i paid for are not on the list and i never received them? i have screen shots of the google pay being sent! the order numbers are 79314 and 79338 whats going on with them?


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 1, 2019)

Needle nose long pliers and a gentle touch, no effort, 100% cracks. Can't be heavy handed about it


----------



## Badmofo529 (Apr 1, 2019)

Decided to harvest hibernate #7 today. #5 will come down tomorrow. I wanted to let them go longer but my vegging plants have other ideas. They are growing past the lights and hitting the roof of the cart they are on lol. 

Shitty pic but i wanted to show you guys how bad it was leaning. I had to put an old pot I haven't pulled the rootball out of yet right next to it so it wouldn't tip after I untied and pulled the bamboo out while I was cutting it down. 
 

Also wanted to share a thrift store find you guys might find useful. I got a couple of these for cheap, I think they are for skirts, but they work great for hanging smaller branches, or branches without secondary shoots. Much easier than fucking with clothespins. Don't worry they are not touching the floor, it's the angle lol.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 1, 2019)

sent an email 5 days ago still no response


----------



## Mighty NW (Apr 1, 2019)

48/50 popped on all GPS other than 1/15 on the Barn Burner. Pretty bummed about it. Anyone else have trouble with Barn Burner?


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 1, 2019)

Purple Badlands is getting rave reviews right now. Stoney baloney, lightly fruity, jar curing making more of that come out, smooth and full of earthy flavors 
Turning out to be a decent yielder too, to be determined by running more plants at once next time .


----------



## promedz (Apr 1, 2019)

promedz said:


> @gu here is my id 20521 i checked my order tab today and my two orders from march 28 that i paid for are not on the list and i never received them? i have screen shots of the google pay being sent! the order numbers are 79314 and 79338 whats going on with them?


normally its a fast response??? hope things get back on track asap..


----------



## Turpman (Apr 1, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Cookies N Chem after 26 days of 11/13 cycle under 600 hps. Only female out of four seeds. (The tallest tops in the first pic are the CNC)
> 
> View attachment 4310206 View attachment 4310208 View attachment 4310209
> View attachment 4310211 View attachment 4310213
> ...


Man looks like your in my tent LOL
We must have flipped the same week same strain.
I'll get a pick up later.


----------



## Turpman (Apr 1, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands is getting rave reviews right now. Stoney baloney, lightly fruity, jar curing making more of that come out, smooth and full of earthy flavors
> Turning out to be a decent yielder too, to be determined by running more plants at once next time .
> View attachment 4310428


Man you always have some nice grows going on, looks great.


----------



## jr40weed (Apr 1, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> sent an email 5 days ago still no response


His TV keeps playing UFC's over and over and he still thinks it's the weekend


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 1, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands is getting rave reviews right now. Stoney baloney, lightly fruity, jar curing making more of that come out, smooth and full of earthy flavors
> Turning out to be a decent yielder too, to be determined by running more plants at once next time .
> View attachment 4310428


Haha that's what's up, got 4,.... 2 weeks into flower right now. I'll be making feminized f2s as well. With STS
That's copper chem Male in the pic.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2019)

Well it's been a while, hope everyones been well and their gardens as fire as ever 

I have a question on revegging I was hoping some of you who have flowered a revegged plant could help me with. 
I had a little bit of a larger run on my last go and got many next level pheno's but did not take any clones. So I have 10 or so revegging and just started taking clones off a couple of those but I've read a lot of negitives on revegging and wondering if it's truly that bad? The biggest two being quality and quantity, the whole reason why I'm wanting to keep these chosen pheno's, I could take a little yield loss but too much and deteriorated quality just defeats the purpose, was it truly a waste of time for those of you who revegged? At this point I'm just wondering if I start thinking about popping new seeds or if it isnt so bad


----------



## promedz (Apr 1, 2019)

I’m wondering if a refund is coming or my seeds lol? Gu is mia today smh...


----------



## tman42 (Apr 1, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Well it's been a while, hope everyones been well and their gardens as fire as ever
> 
> I have a question on revegging I was hoping some of you who have flowered a revegged plant could help me with.
> I had a little bit of a larger run on my last go and got many next level pheno's but did not take any clones. So I have 10 or so revegging and just started taking clones off a couple of those but I've read a lot of negitives on revegging and wondering if it's truly that bad? The biggest two being quality and quantity, the whole reason why I'm wanting to keep these chosen pheno's, I could take a little yield loss but too much and deteriorated quality just defeats the purpose, was it truly a waste of time for those of you who revegged? At this point I'm just wondering if I start thinking about popping new seeds or if it isnt so bad


I have re vegged many plants and have never noticed any loss of quality. Usually the reveg is of a first run with a strain that I didn' t clone but I have revegged a couple that I have ran for a while with no problems. Good luck.

edit: in fact i am revegging two plants right now, a Gelato 33 that I lost the clones of and a Blue Cookies that was in the same clone group.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 1, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 26 of 12/12


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Well it's been a while, hope everyones been well and their gardens as fire as ever
> 
> I have a question on revegging I was hoping some of you who have flowered a revegged plant could help me with.
> I had a little bit of a larger run on my last go and got many next level pheno's but did not take any clones. So I have 10 or so revegging and just started taking clones off a couple of those but I've read a lot of negitives on revegging and wondering if it's truly that bad? The biggest two being quality and quantity, the whole reason why I'm wanting to keep these chosen pheno's, I could take a little yield loss but too much and deteriorated quality just defeats the purpose, was it truly a waste of time for those of you who revegged? At this point I'm just wondering if I start thinking about popping new seeds or if it isnt so bad


I haven't been in this thread in forever. I just popped in to drop a pic of my cnc in flower. She was revegged about 7 months ago and I just decided to flower her again. She was about 45" with a million shoots on her, cut her down to 26" and flipped the lights. I can't describe the amount of foliage I've taken off her, she's day 16 right now and starting to kick out some frost. If you have more reveg questions feel free to ask. I'm going to post pics in a few.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 1, 2019)

Here's my CNC reveg momma, I decided to flower this plant one more time. She's day 16 right now, happy as ever and starting to put on some frost. Lookin forward to seeing what kind of yield I can coax out of her on this run. Being a reveg she has some crazy branching and insane amounts of foliage. She's such a beast when I chopped her from 45" to 26" going into flower, she didn't slow much if any. I should put her outdoors this summer, she would be a giant cookie bush, lol. But I'm not growing outside this year.    

Her main looks like it's been mainlined, she did that during reveg......

Sorry that was kinda like a double post, I thought the thread was moving quicker.


----------



## promedz (Apr 1, 2019)

April 12 fem drop.. can’t wait wonder the price on them?


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Here's my CNC reveg momma, I decided to flower this plant one more time. She's day 16 right now, happy as ever and starting to put on some frost. Lookin forward to seeing what kind of yield I can coax out of her on this run. Being a reveg she has some crazy branching and insane amounts of foliage. She's such a beast when I chopped her from 45" to 26" going into flower, she didn't slow much if any. I should put her outdoors this summer, she would be a giant cookie bush, lol. But I'm not growing outside this year. View attachment 4310663 View attachment 4310664 View attachment 4310665 View attachment 4310666
> 
> Her main looks like it's been mainlined, she did that during reveg......
> 
> Sorry that was kinda like a double post, I thought the thread was moving quicker.


That undercarriage is unreal. Save that shit when you harvest that will be an impressive trophy.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 1, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Well it's been a while, hope everyones been well and their gardens as fire as ever
> 
> I have a question on revegging I was hoping some of you who have flowered a revegged plant could help me with.
> I had a little bit of a larger run on my last go and got many next level pheno's but did not take any clones. So I have 10 or so revegging and just started taking clones off a couple of those but I've read a lot of negitives on revegging and wondering if it's truly that bad? The biggest two being quality and quantity, the whole reason why I'm wanting to keep these chosen pheno's, I could take a little yield loss but too much and deteriorated quality just defeats the purpose, was it truly a waste of time for those of you who revegged? At this point I'm just wondering if I start thinking about popping new seeds or if it isnt so bad


I've revegged many to save genetics and cut clones off flowering plants if needed in case of not having that specific strain in the garden anymore for whatever reason. I'm actually doing it now with 2 phenos of the Purple Badlands I realized I didn't have back up clones or a mother. 
Takes a while for the hormones to come back around. 
One thing they like if you reveg the whole plant is to pull it outta the pot and chop off 1/4 or so of the roots and repot with some mycos azos and fresh medium..
Here's my favored Purple Badlands almost back to normal.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 1, 2019)

Just wanted to show how this cake n chem turned out, looks delicious, smells like a dank bakery can’t wait to try it....


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 1, 2019)

FIRE in this Thread, Great job all!


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 1, 2019)

Dang straight fire. Thanks GU !


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 1, 2019)

Where’s the link to sign up to the Greenpoint gazette?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 1, 2019)

I thought I'd show off a cross I made of Jelly Pie last summer.
I'm just about done testing 4 females.
The male was an earlier cross I made of 
Red Eyed Genetics - Golden Glue x Dogtrap, both being glue crosses, there is plenty of frost.
I call her Grape Champa and I'd like to tip my hat to Gu for the Jelly Pie - which is incredible!

Here they are at day 63, I might take them to 70.


----------



## klx (Apr 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I've revegged many to save genetics and cut clones off flowering plants if needed in case of not having that specific strain in the garden anymore for whatever reason. I'm actually doing it now with 2 phenos of the Purple Badlands I realized I didn't have back up clones or a mother.
> Takes a while for the hormones to come back around.
> One thing they like if you reveg the whole plant is to pull it outta the pot and chop off 1/4 or so of the roots and repot with some mycos azos and fresh medium..
> Here's my favored Purple Badlands almost back to normal.
> View attachment 4310679


I cloned a Jelly Pie in flower and it did the exact same thing with the leaf.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 2, 2019)

I just got Snake Oil and Barn Burner for $40 on the reverse auction.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 2, 2019)

Thanks for the reply's guys! Sounds like everything should he just fine then. The GP plants that I'm working with revegging are Blizzard Bush, Cackleberry, Doc Holiday, The Deputy, Cowboy Kush, Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum. The most impressive of all those, I hate to put it above the JP, but would probably be the pheno of Blizzard Bush that I'm trying to save. Big fat knuckley buds that has an extremely high calyxe to leaf ratio. It looks identical to some of the pics of the mother that I've seen. The Deputy is another I'm very excited about, the pheno I'm saving is a complete Bruce Banner look alike. I'm excited to get to work with all these special pheno's again, my first run with them, they were all pretty small plants so this time they'll get a longer veg, and no ending up with mediocre pheno's since I'm not starting from seed packs for once


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I thought I'd show off a cross I made of Jelly Pie last summer.
> I'm just about done testing 4 females.
> The male was an earlier cross I made of
> Red Eyed Genetics - Golden Glue x Dogtrap, both being glue crosses, there is plenty of frost.
> ...


You and your massive colas. Looks nice man.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> That undercarriage is unreal. Save that shit when you harvest that will be an impressive trophy.


That's why she's in a cage, I'm thinking I'll be able to wrap some string around her perimeter to support the outside branches.


----------



## Turpman (Apr 2, 2019)

CnC day 33


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 2, 2019)

Few nug shots 

Blizzard Bush
  

Cowboy Kush 
  

Bodega Bubblegum


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 2, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Well it's been a while, hope everyones been well and their gardens as fire as ever
> 
> I have a question on revegging I was hoping some of you who have flowered a revegged plant could help me with.
> I had a little bit of a larger run on my last go and got many next level pheno's but did not take any clones. So I have 10 or so revegging and just started taking clones off a couple of those but I've read a lot of negitives on revegging and wondering if it's truly that bad? The biggest two being quality and quantity, the whole reason why I'm wanting to keep these chosen pheno's, I could take a little yield loss but too much and deteriorated quality just defeats the purpose, was it truly a waste of time for those of you who revegged? At this point I'm just wondering if I start thinking about popping new seeds or if it isnt so bad


It usually takes about 2 and a half weeks for a flowering plant to switch back to veg. The last few weeks of flower there is no root tip growth, theyre stagnant. As soon as you see new weird growth on a reveg, that means a root tip reignited. Foliar feed kelp to promote root tip growth. Im in the process of doing it to my plant right now.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 2, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> It usually takes about 2 and a half weeks for a flowering plant to switch back to veg. The last few weeks of flower there is no root tip growth, theyre stagnant. As soon as you see new weird growth on a reveg, that means a root tip reignited. Foliar feed kelp to promote root tip growth. Im in the process of doing it to my plant right now.


What are the mix rates for your foliar kelp feed?


----------



## Thegermling (Apr 2, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> What are the mix rates for your foliar kelp feed?


I use Greenleaf nutrients kelp extract, .4 grams per gallon (their recommended dosage). Id use something like opitc foliars transport (surfactant) to help get it into the leaf. I havent used it as a root drench yet but I probably will today.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 2, 2019)

Guys please, I love the shots, but hard to differentiate what is CnC is it cookies n chem or cake n chem, I nominate someone to come up with nomenclature to make it easy to know which is which.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Guys please, I love the shots, but hard to differentiate what is CnC is it cookies n chem or cake n chem, I nominate someone to come up with nomenclature to make it easy to know which is which.


I hear ya. I vote cnc is cookies n chem, mainly because that's what is been called for a long time around here. How bout wcnc for the cake n chem? Simple enough.


----------



## Turpman (Apr 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> Guys please, I love the shots, but hard to differentiate what is CnC is it cookies n chem or cake n chem, I nominate someone to come up with nomenclature to make it easy to know which is which.


Sorry cookies and chem she be.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 2, 2019)

Its funny how everyone uses the word fire, in Hawaii I grew up calling killer buds da crypt, we all did  or even hash buds..Must be a hawaii thing


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 2, 2019)

Was checking out the new graphics and such on the site. Found this on the home page.


*California Seed Bank*
We ship cannabis seeds to California and many other states in the USA. Do you need to buy cannabis seeds from California? Check out our regular and feminized seeds! We are the best California seed bank and have California strains!

This is after the paragraph with the header of Colorado Seed Bank and the description of the Wild west series. So either Gu is expanding to a a second state and with new lines of "California strains" or some one butchered the page.


Also looks like he and Heisen worked things out again. Fem seeds coming on the 12th.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 2, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I thought I'd show off a cross I made of Jelly Pie last summer.
> I'm just about done testing 4 females.
> The male was an earlier cross I made of
> Red Eyed Genetics - Golden Glue x Dogtrap, both being glue crosses, there is plenty of frost.
> ...


Nice, I recently had a male barn burner, I been waiting for a male for years so I crossed him to all my clone only strains...Dutch Cheese, Og kush, Gsc platinum, dutch treat, pink lemonade, huckleberry soda, greenthumbs sour diesel, greenthumbs turkish cookies...greenthumbs gg #4

Hopefully the male was decent for the crosses, I pollinated the entire gsc platinum so I should get thousands of those seeds...I really wanted to do this with a eagle scout male but ole well those turned into females


----------



## whisperer57 (Apr 3, 2019)

yeah der hey...Eagle Scout in 2 gallon fiber pots, soil. Not a shitton of veg, prolly about 30 days. 12/12 on or about feb 1, i will attempt to upload pics of my 2 favorite, i popped 6 seeds, got 3 females into a crowded tent. View attachment 4311298


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah der hey! Not heard that for a while!


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 3, 2019)

1 of 2 Jelly Pies that I currently have flowering. This is the smaller one, but it's already getting frosty. Looking forward to seeing what this one does. I think maybe she leans towards her mothers side, any thoughts?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Was checking out the new graphics and such on the site. Found this on the home page.
> 
> 
> *California Seed Bank*
> ...


I haven't ordered from GPS since the whole s1 bs that went down. I wouldn't mind ordering again once the feminized seeds come out. They still take cc? I know they dont deal with payofix anymore..


----------



## soaked in sweat (Apr 3, 2019)

On Feb 1st i started 3 cookies n chem, got 2 males and 1 female. 
Transplanted to a 10 gallon pot.
In 6 weeks I'll be moving to a 600 gallon pot in full direct sun.
Here's a couple pics of what she looks like right now.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> I haven't ordered from GPS since the whole s1 bs that went down. I wouldn't mind ordering again once the feminized seeds come out. They still take cc? I know they dont deal with payofix anymore..


Current Payment Methods include:
-Debit Card
-E-Check
-Money Order
-Cash
-Bitcoin/All Crypto

I prefer the Debit Card option or the Bitcoin personally, but whatever floats your boat.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Was checking out the new graphics and such on the site. Found this on the home page.
> 
> 
> *California Seed Bank*
> ...


It's for SEO.
Breeders will ship from their location. Mos Cutty from Michigan, Heisen from Florida, Greenpoint from Colorado


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 3, 2019)

so the fems coming to GPS are heisenbeans again, or does @Gu~ have his own fems coming? i am confused.


----------



## promedz (Apr 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> so the fems coming to GPS are heisenbeans again, or does @Gu~ have his own fems coming? i am confused.


 how is that confusing>? clearly says heisen from florida. greenpiont is the seedbank...


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 3, 2019)

promedz said:


> how is that confusing>? clearly says heisen from florida. greenpiont is the seedbank...


last i heard @Gu~ had said,

"After being in talks with the Heisen Beans guys over the last couple weeks and in close communication over the past couple days I have decided to pull the plug on the Heisen Drop. I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected.
I am sorry to anyone that was excited, I will however have a ton of new seeds ready in time for April so stay tuned."

he has also mentioned fems in the past so i wanted to clarify.

thanks for coming to this thread, though. i remember my first post here too! 

@Gu~ so everything with heisen and you is a go? any details on what seeds you'll be offering from him?


----------



## promedz (Apr 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> last i heard @Gu~ had said,
> 
> "After being in talks with the Heisen Beans guys over the last couple weeks and in close communication over the past couple days I have decided to pull the plug on the Heisen Drop. I was unable to gain the confidence needed to launch such a developing brand and I was not getting the kind of workmanship and professionalism I had expected.
> I am sorry to anyone that was excited, I will however have a ton of new seeds ready in time for April so stay tuned."
> ...


Sry your not caught up but If you stopped by the cp forum you would of been informed but when you get there I’ll be sure to mock your first post lol...


----------



## macsnax (Apr 3, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> On Feb 1st i started 3 cookies n chem, got 2 males and 1 female.
> Transplanted to a 10 gallon pot.
> In 6 weeks I'll be moving to a 600 gallon pot in full direct sun.
> Here's a couple pics of what she looks like right now.
> View attachment 4311699 View attachment 4311700


Badass man! I can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 3, 2019)

Yeah, we got it sorted. Expect his drops soon through 4/20

Piranhas on the reverse auction so I don't imagine them lasting long on a reverse auction weekend.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 4, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> It's for SEO.
> Breeders will ship from their location. Mos Cutty from Michigan, Heisen from Florida, Greenpoint from Colorado


Fake information to generate search engine hits....sounds like a legit business practice.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 4, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yeah, we got it sorted. Expect his drops soon through 4/20
> 
> Piranhas on the reverse auction so I don't imagine them lasting long on a reverse auction weekend.


Lol I just thought you released a new strain "Piranha" and you were saying it will go fast...Haha I worked a double plus 4 yesterday so yeah I'm tired...
I get it now though. 
Someone tell me I'm not alone on that one.
And that's a great new strain name. Unless of course someone already thought of it. Gonna run out of cool new weed names soon lol


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 4, 2019)

I scored a pack of Iron Horse for $16 on reverse auction. It would be nice to find a keeper on a deal like that.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 5, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> @Gu~ Any pics of the fems grown out yet by chance?


These unfortunately do not have a 4+ year track record like the Wild West series.

It's a roll of the dice certainly on the genetic potential, feminized seeds S1's in particular vary less in genetic sway as there are less influencers going into the mix to begin with.

But I plan on offering them at a price that is worth taking the risk.

Hope to see your positive results.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 5, 2019)

The smell of this cake n chem is strong, it coats your nose and is almost makes u dizzy, going to keep her around for awhile.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 5, 2019)

that looks like some


----------



## promedz (Apr 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> The smell of this cake n chem is strong, it coats your nose and is almost makes u dizzy, going to keep her around for awhile.View attachment 4312712


any more seeds you wanna part with since you found your keeper? i can trade? or buy.. ill also take the cookie and chem if you have some..lol


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2019)

@Gu~ 
Are the S1's pictured on the site actual pictures of the seeds that Heisen bred and grew out?


----------



## promedz (Apr 6, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> @Gu~
> Are the S1's pictured on the site actual pictures of the seeds that Heisen bred and grew out?


No they are pictures of his keepers thAt he pollinated to make s1s


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 6, 2019)

Bison Breath 1,3, and 4.



I had four females initially, but I had to chop #2 last night. She was dropping a few male flowers.


----------



## genuity (Apr 6, 2019)

Bison breath
 
Super chemically induced coma


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 6, 2019)

Hard to get a good shot in the sunshine but it’s frostier than it looks pretty extreme bubblegum profile. No size reference but it’s big


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

Retail price of Jelly Pie is now $149. 
LOL
Good luck with that...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 6, 2019)

...it’s sold out and been at $149. Price is reflecting demand/hype.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> ...it’s sold out and been at $149. Price is reflecting demand/hype.


You haven't been paying attention. 
Gu always jacks the price of JP right before it sells out. 

It won't sell out at $149 after the restock, I guarantee it.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You haven't been paying attention.
> Gu always jacks the price of JP right before it sells out.
> 
> It won't sell out at $149 after the restock, I guarantee it.


I was real happy with the two females I got(6 or 7 had to be killed in a previous run over circumstances) from this run, but I can say that I wouldn't even pay the full 89.00 for a pack. Seeds are getting cheaper and lots of other fire out there too, 149.00 is funny.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 6, 2019)

3 packs for 56? GU pretty much paying me to grow these seeds


----------



## led1k (Apr 6, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> 3 packs for 56? GU pretty much paying me to grow these seeds


No teasers lol... What did you get?


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 6, 2019)

led1k said:


> No teasers lol... What did you get?


copper chem, eagle scout, peacemaker. all the ones on reverse now. already had a copper so might give it to my buddy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You haven't been paying attention.
> Gu always jacks the price of JP right before it sells out.
> 
> It won't sell out at $149 after the restock, I guarantee it.


Just thought it’s been at $149 for a solid few months already.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I was real happy with the two females I got(6 or 7 had to be killed in a previous run over circumstances) from this run, but I can say that I wouldn't even pay the full 89.00 for a pack. Seeds are getting cheaper and lots of other fire out there too, 149.00 is funny.


I refuse to pay more than $20 for a pack of F1 regs. (out the door)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Just thought it’s been at $149 for a solid few months already.


Yep, and it killed demand or he would have sold out much sooner at $89. 

Buying seeds is like buying airline tickets...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 6, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> 3 packs for 56? GU pretty much paying me to grow these seeds


$56 total, or $56 per pack? 
I want a pack of Eagle Scout but will wait until I can get it for $20. 

I've got a bunch of homemade bastard seeds and one of them is outperforming all of my cult classics plants right now. (strain = mothers little helper)


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> $56 total, or $56 per pack?
> I want a pack of Eagle Scout but will wait until I can get it for $20.
> 
> I've got a bunch of homemade bastard seeds and one of them is outperforming all of my cult classics plants right now. (strain = mothers little helper)


56 total
just grabbed all the reverse when they were 100 combined then used the 50% off.

was thinking about grabbing that one from cult classics


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 6, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I was real happy with the two females I got(6 or 7 had to be killed in a previous run over circumstances) from this run, but I can say that I wouldn't even pay the full 89.00 for a pack. Seeds are getting cheaper and lots of other fire out there too, 149.00 is funny.


especially since we all know he has no middle man. other seed banks charge the same prices because they bought the packs for $75 each so they have to charge $150 to get their money. even if it might be an industry standard price, knowing he is making double what everyone else is makes it feel like greed. even at the $89 price point, he is making more/pack than the vast majority of other breeders.

just wait for it to hit auction. that's one thing everyone has to give it to Gu~ for. the reverse auction made his business. if that goes, GPS would die fast IMO.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> especially since we all know he has no middle man. other seed banks charge the same prices because they bought the packs for $75 each so they have to charge $150 to get their money. even if it might be an industry standard price, knowing he is making double what everyone else is makes it feel like greed. even at the $89 price point, he is making more/pack than the vast majority of other breeders.
> 
> just wait for it to hit auction. that's one thing everyone has to give it to Gu~ for. the reverse auction made his business. if that goes, GPS would die fast IMO.


Does anybody actually ever pay retail price for GPS beans? I got a few packs and the average price is around $22


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 6, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Does anybody actually ever pay retail price for GPS beans? I got a few packs and the average price is around $22


I got pig whistle for 89$ out the door 4/1/19


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 6, 2019)

Cake n chem-day 14


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 6, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got pig whistle for 89$ out the door 4/1/19


Ouch..............LOL


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 6, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Does anybody actually ever pay retail price for GPS beans? I got a few packs and the average price is around $22


i don't think i ever have.

edit - actually, i think i paid full price for my topanga S1s . i was credited nuggets after emailing Gu~.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 6, 2019)

The question is “What is the GPS retail price?” Could be selling suits that you would look great in. 50%off! If you call in the next ten minutes you get a free tie.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 6, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Ouch..............LOL


Jus playin bud-i agree-i stay in the twenties & found some kill


----------



## mordynyc (Apr 6, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I got pig whistle for 89$ out the door 4/1/19


It was on auction fewbtimes. Wish I bought more jelly pie


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 6, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> @Gu~
> Are the S1's pictured on the site actual pictures of the seeds that Heisen bred and grew out?


LOL he hasn't grown any of the untested seeds, the pics are of GG4, Wedding cake, Alien og and Black banana clones.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Apr 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> These unfortunately do not have a 4+ year track record like the Wild West series.
> 
> It's a roll of the dice certainly on the genetic potential, feminized seeds S1's in particular vary less in genetic sway as there are less influencers going into the mix to begin with.
> 
> ...


What’s the word on the greenpoint fems you were working on not the Heisen drop, when should we expect those?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 6, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> What’s the word on the greenpoint fems you were working on not the Heisen drop, when should we expect those?


Delayed once again, Stardawg female did not reverse in time, missed the window... The seeds would have been immature and possibly unviable.


----------



## promedz (Apr 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Delayed once again, Stardawg female did not reverse in time, missed the window... The seeds would have been immature and possibly unviable.


you are a good guy...  thanks for helping me out when i needed it.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 6, 2019)

Here is my little Gunslinger (discontinued and will never be offered again, allegedly) solo cup competitor.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> These unfortunately do not have a 4+ year track record like the Wild West series.
> 
> It's a roll of the dice certainly on the genetic potential, feminized seeds S1's in particular vary less in genetic sway as there are less influencers going into the mix to begin with.
> 
> ...


What’s that price going to be? Can buy them direct through hiesen for 60 a 6 pack 100 a ten with a free pack of any cross you want so that’s really 12 for 60 or 20 for 100


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 6, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> It's been a while since I have posted anything in the GPS thread. Had a lot going in life lately...
> 
> Those little seedlings arent so small anymore. About 80% of this room is all GPS, a few different strains, 10% would be Cannarado Orange Cheddar and the other 10% would be a badass cut of Brother Grimms c99... Just flipped a couple of days ago... Welcome to my jungle!
> 
> ...


Your either really brave to post those pics man or really stupid  either way nice plants


----------



## mordynyc (Apr 7, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my little Gunslinger (discontinued and will never be offered again, allegedly) solo cup competitor.
> View attachment 4313388 View attachment 4313389


Noice, gotta love solo hempies too
Pig Whistle that had bad timing/space before I had to then cut it in half essentially (cloning the top..or trying to currently)

@evergreengardener  whyd ya say it was stupid to post those pics?


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> What’s that price going to be? Can buy them direct through hiesen for 60 a 6 pack 100 a ten with a free pack of any cross you want so that’s really 12 for 60 or 20 for 100


I was wondering the same, Gu doesn't believe in freebies and I would assume he would price packs to reflect the difference between his site and heisens.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> You're a nut.
> I recommended the Gunslinger for his competition as I knew it would perform better than anything else anyone would grow out of a solo cup, and look at him now, almost a QP off that thing. Great work @Big Green Thumb


@evergreengardener I think you need to clear this up for everybody. I know what you were referring to, but not everyone does. Lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> @evergreengardener I think you need to clear this up for everybody. I know what you were referring to, but not everyone does. Lol.


It was a direct reply to the poster he quoted. Who else needs to know that doesn't?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Your either really brave to post those pics man or really stupid  either way nice plants





mordynyc said:


> Noice, gotta love solo hempies too
> Pig Whistle that had bad timing/space before I had to then cut it in half essentially (cloning the top..or trying to currently)
> 
> @evergreengardener  whyd ya say it was stupid to post those pics?View attachment 4313544 View attachment 4313545


Can ya put this together Amos? Does it have anything to do with Gu?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It was a direct reply to the poster he quoted. Who else needs to know that doesn't?


Yeah your right, it was a direct reply to the poster, but he was talking about something else. Had nothing to do with strains and cup comps.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Can ya put this together Amos? Does it have anything to do with Gu?


Yes I can, and no it doesn't.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2019)

no clue whats going on but take it elsewhere and off my forum. 
respect the rules of the forum.

if there is seriously an issue and not just beef, you can message me it,


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 7, 2019)

Getting kind of heavy handed here, aren't we?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 7, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Getting kind of heavy handed here, aren't we?


Been like that for weeks


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> no clue whats going on but take it elsewhere and off my forum.
> respect the rules of the forum.
> 
> if there is seriously an issue and not just beef, you can message me it,


Why were my posts deleted nothing in any one of them broke any rules.

I didn’t drop any names swear cuss or anything.

I asked the breeder legitimate questions about his business practices and breeding routine

What rules did I disrespect?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Getting kind of heavy handed here, aren't we?


name calling /directly swearing at a member is against the rules, of course we dont see it everywhere

thats not heavy handed, ive done this job the same way i always have for the last 6 years.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Why were my posts deleted nothing in any one of them broke any rules.
> 
> I didn’t drop any names swear cuss or anything.
> 
> ...


Did you show your dong ?


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Why were my posts deleted nothing in any one of them broke any rules.
> 
> I didn’t drop any names swear cuss or anything.
> 
> ...


youre joking right? i think you clearly forgot what you wrote!
"your shitty business""
"cant figure out how to reverse your bitches"
"do you wanna make yourself look like an ass again"
general being rude, and arguing.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> youre joking right? i think you clearly forgot what you wrote!
> "your shitty business""
> "cant figure out how to reverse your bitches"
> "do you wanna make yourself look like an ass again"
> general being rude, and arguing.


Ah, I get it then.


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2019)

sunni said:


> youre joking right? i think you clearly forgot what you wrote!
> "your shitty business""
> "cant figure out how to reverse your bitches"
> "do you wanna make yourself look like an ass again"
> general being rude, and arguing.


Ok but swearing on the internet is a lot different than cussing someone out directly or name calling directly

No disrespect to you but in all the arguments that go down on this thread that was nothing to get deleted.


----------



## sunni (Apr 7, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Ah, I get it then.


i dont delete posts for fun literally nothing amuses me about this at all.. if its deleted you can 100% know its against the rules somehow.
ive done this job for years, i havent changed my moderating.

now hope you all have a happy sunday


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

Dude, go cry somewhere else.

Now you are purposefully misleading people because you lost.

It's slander, if this were the real world you could be held liable for any damages.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

False equivalency and incomplete summaries won't prove your point, but they may be able to pull away some unsuspecting readers.

Which is of course your objective. You'll probably succeed in the short term, but you're just burning bridges for the long.

Which I'm sure of your experience.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> You speak of bridges burned, I will no longer do business with greenpoint. I don’t need that bridge in my life it always leads to disappointment


Your last order was 39 days ago. Hardly sticking to your guns.
...That reverse auction is tempting though


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

Everything you incompletely summarized happened 372 days ago.

So how strongly do you actually feel about the things you say?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

Just looked further into your account, looks like you didn't even purchase the S1's

AND! You've had three orders just this year! Incredible for someone who feels so strongly about actions of 372 days ago.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 7, 2019)

Counting down until your next order, I mean you are a Gold Member.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 7, 2019)

its not slander when it was a paying customer recounting their actual experiences.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 7, 2019)

Fer fuck sakes.

Can some one post a picture of their dog please!?!

It's bad enough i have no garden at the moment and i'm still reading the same kinda shit i was from HOW LONG ago now??


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Fer fuck sakes.
> 
> Can some one post a picture of their dog please!?!
> 
> It's bad enough i have no garden at the moment and i'm still reading the same kinda shit i was from HOW LONG ago now??


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 7, 2019)

But is that really your dog??


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> But is that really your dog??


Naw it’s his father


----------



## tommarijuana (Apr 7, 2019)

WOW never changes here


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## ruby fruit (Apr 7, 2019)

A month without logging onto riu....
Then I see I need to post a pic of my dog
Moving house certainly takes it out of her


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 7, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Naw it’s his father
> View attachment 4314009 View attachment 4314011 View attachment 4314012 View attachment 4314013


Sable?


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 7, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Sable?
> View attachment 4314076


Yea he’s sable but as he grew older his back went more black lol his father and his legs and head stayed more tan then the father. 

He was only around 8 months in the pic of him laying on the deck.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Dude, go cry somewhere else.
> 
> Now you are purposefully misleading people because you lost.
> 
> It's slander, if this were the real world you could be held liable for any damages.



Just a noob on the fence considering ordering 

From what I can see you care about your (brand/company) and its got to be hard to try and please everyone and not flip out when stuff like this happens.

I would suggest when you read something that upsets you before you go on defensive walk away smoke a fatty chill out for a little while and then come back and post/defend the wall 

Maybe even hire a greenpoint rep for the forum for the small stuff and you chime in as needed on the big stuff or when you feel like it

If I were you I would delegate the forum to a rep and step in as needed.


----------



## ahlkemist (Apr 8, 2019)

As always the truth is ridicululed.
Those that know, know the truth. 
Enjoy....


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

Missed the Sunday Soap Opera. Had a nice Sunday.


----------



## genuity (Apr 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Missed the Sunday Soap Opera. Had a nice Sunday.


Same here,fish fry Sunday's are back.....


----------



## jahops (Apr 8, 2019)

Gu~, when the credit card payment option is coming back?


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 8, 2019)

jahops said:


> Gu~, when the credit card payment option is coming back?


Unfortunately domestic card processors will not work with cannabis companies. If you've paid another breeder using paypal or the likes, you were experiencing an exception that will not always be available. Eventually said breeder will breach levels that warrant verification. Those channels are always shut down at this point.

The other option is to use companies like payofix that have less than stellar track records handling customer funds and business funds.

When I'm asked questions like yours @jahops I'm always put in a position that I'm dammed-if-I-do-and-damned-if-I-don't

The solution, sacrifice scale for security and only accept cold hard cash. At least in this scenario, there is no trouble. Only restriction.


----------



## dySSyd (Apr 8, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> I use Greenleaf nutrients kelp extract, .4 grams per gallon (their recommended dosage). Id use something like opitc foliars transport (surfactant) to help get it into the leaf. I havent used it as a root drench yet but I probably will today.


10ml/L using liquid Kelpak


----------



## jahops (Apr 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Unfortunately domestic card processors will not work with cannabis companies. If you've paid another breeder using paypal or the likes, you were experiencing an exception that will not always be available. Eventually said breeder will breach levels that warrant verification. Those channels are always shut down at this point.
> 
> The other option is to use companies like payofix that have less than stellar track records handling customer funds and business funds.
> 
> ...


I understand.
Keep it up when you find some reliable CC payment method, because I think I fucked my full Hickok Haze pack (all 11 germinated but all of them still not coming out) and I need some new strains. Now I have just 4 bounty hunters, 8 days into 12/12, hoping for at least 1 fem.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2019)

I got a couple Hickok Hazes that I'm debating giving the chop. They're vegging now but I've flowered 3 HH and was so unhappy with all of them, just dont know if they're worth the space.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I got a couple Hickok Hazes that I'm debating giving the chop. They're vegging now but I've flowered 3 HH and was so unhappy with all of them, just dont know if they're worth the space.


got a few i thought about popping, what didn't you like about them?


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 8, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> got a few i thought about popping, what didn't you like about them?


All 3 started to throw nanners, they take forever to finish, granted I didnt even let mine finish all the way, they made it to maybe 11 or 12 weeks and then I chopped them over the nanners. The potency(again maybe a little premature) wasnt there at all and they had a real nasty smell to them. Kind of like dog shit, litterally. 

Edit: Just considering some of the other strains I have, it's a no brainer as far as my garden goes.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

With that report I am feeding Hickok Haze to the birds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2019)

I think drunk posting gets things going here late nights and weekends. At least alcohol is good for something besides making me sleepy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2019)

So many deleted comments.

wow 

This is bullshit. 

I may have to find a new place to hang out. 

(This comment will self destruct in 3, 2, 1... )


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> All 3 started to throw nanners, they take forever to finish, granted I didnt even let mine finish all the way, they made it to maybe 11 or 12 weeks and then I chopped them over the nanners. The potency(again maybe a little premature) wasnt there at all and they had a real nasty smell to them. Kind of like dog shit, litterally.
> 
> Edit: Just considering some of the other strains I have, it's a no brainer as far as my garden goes.


thanks for the heads up ill put those on the backburner for a bit


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Unfortunately domestic card processors will not work with cannabis companies. If you've paid another breeder using paypal or the likes, you were experiencing an exception that will not always be available. Eventually said breeder will breach levels that warrant verification. Those channels are always shut down at this point.
> 
> The other option is to use companies like payofix that have less than stellar track records handling customer funds and business funds.
> 
> ...



Are the cbds coming back?


----------



## waxman420 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey rollitup peeps heres 2 eagle scouts that couldnt be more different     these were the only 2 of 12 different plants that were immune to the PM i had kicking around my tent. Didnt take cuts no big deal tho.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 8, 2019)

bubbahaze said:


> Are the cbds coming back?


Larazus naturals is better deal anyway. Check out cbdoilusers for discount codes too


----------



## waxman420 (Apr 8, 2019)

My jelly pie is confused


----------



## Shaggn (Apr 8, 2019)

Week 4 Skypilot by GPS


----------



## Shaggn (Apr 8, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> My jelly pie is confused View attachment 4314357


Damn i just popped some of those......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> My jelly pie is confused View attachment 4314357


Welcome to the club, brother. 
My OBS had the same problem...


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 8, 2019)

funny how the negative posts from a paying customer were deleted, but the shady posts of seed seller posting customer order details online stays.

Shady!


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 8, 2019)

Cookies N' Chem at night 34. Dense, frosty, and smelling like some sweet doughy desserts at the moment. My lady said there is some fruity pebbles smell in there as well. So far so good, seems pretty stable and growing strong. Happy with this, being the only female I got out of four.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 8, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> funny how the negative posts from a paying customer were deleted, but the shady posts of seed seller posting customer order details online stays.
> 
> Shady!


He's been milking RIU for free advertising for a long time. 

Just search Gu's posts back a year or so and you'll see him announcing GPS sales at times when he was *not* an advertiser.


----------



## Shaggn (Apr 8, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Cookies N' Chem at night 34. Dense, frosty, and smelling like some sweet doughy desserts at the moment. My lady said there is some fruity pebbles smell in there as well. So far so good, seems pretty stable and growing strong. Happy with this, being the only female I got out of four.
> 
> View attachment 4314452


Nice ShlubY!! I may have to pop some next. Peace!!


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 8, 2019)

Shaggn said:


> Nice ShlubY!! I may have to pop some next. Peace!!


I also have some jelly pie that are about 3.5 weeks from sprout.. I too did not like to see the "confusion" post a few back. I'm hoping that I don't get any that haha. I've seen a lot of nice pics of the JP from Lubda Nugs (I think) and others.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

You guys with jelly pie will be fine I'm sure. I've seen a lot of people grow it and don't remember it being known to herm.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

And here's the cnc reveg. I think I'll just do weekly updates from here out. She's been a bit high on maintenance due to her size /space combo. I was stripping leaves up until last week, week 3. I really seen her buds stack after the last stripping.
And I'll probably have to selectivity take leaves for most of flower just to make sure I don't have any problems with pm, mold, rot. I ran night temps same as day temps, too control stretch. It worked better than I thought it would, I wanted to hit the top of the cage. She's about 43" tall and is pushing up the cage too, so maybe I'm closer to my mark than I'm giving credit for. But I am looking forward to some nicely cured cnc buds. 

Top view


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 8, 2019)

Couple different pics of a Jelly Pie that I've got going. Pretty sure this is gonna be a really good one.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Couple different pics of a Jelly Pie that I've got going. Pretty sure this is gonna be a really good one.
> View attachment 4314541 View attachment 4314542


Nice one Opie, looks really promising.


----------



## mordynyc (Apr 8, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> My jelly pie is confused View attachment 4314357


It's lgbtqia2+∞


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 8, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> funny how the negative posts from a paying customer were deleted, but the shady posts of seed seller posting customer order details online stays.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 8, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Your either really brave to post those pics man or really stupid  either way nice plants


 A little bit of both, my friend!


And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 9, 2019)

Mighty NW said:


> 48/50 popped on all GPS other than 1/15 on the Barn Burner. Pretty bummed about it. Anyone else have trouble with Barn Burner?


i had problems, big seeds that dont germinate, he replaced my pack! Making me a return customer for sure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4314545


Dude has camel toe.


----------



## Crash32097 (Apr 9, 2019)

For anyone searching for jelly pie packs or other GPS gear, I saw on Strainly there are a bunch of freebie packs for donations on the site upgrades. Jelly pie was one of those freebies! Just thought I'd let those who missed it know about it. Happy hunting fellers!


----------



## Nutzach91 (Apr 9, 2019)

Tomahawk day 46


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude has camel toe.


No, sir. That is camel toe's angry, older brother, moose knuckle.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 9, 2019)

It took four years for this thread to reach 1M views
I think it's taken just about a year to hit 2M


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 9, 2019)

I should be able to knock the Bodhi thread off the top of the mountain in no time... What do you guys think?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I should be able to knock the Bodhi thread off the top of the mountain in no time... What do you guys think?


I remember when this thread 1k. I was looking at the bodhi thread then and wondering how long it would be.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 9, 2019)

*Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.

Bodhi Seeds Thread transplants wanting seeds must:
-Signup for a Greenpoint Seeds account (shipping address is important here) at greeenpointseeds.com
-Signup for the Greenpoint Gazette emails and receive the 10% off coupon.
-In this thread, quote a comment of yours from the Bodhi thread dating back to 2018 or before (nothing from 2019)
-In this thread, quote this post in the same post as the one above.

For now I'll keep this open, but the window could close quickly


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 10, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> Lazy lightning View attachment 4047124 View attachment 4047125





Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...


----------



## ray098 (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...


http://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1476#post-13275692


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> View attachment 3264369 TER
> View attachment 3264370 BT





Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...


Good luck all


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...


URL="http://www.rollitup.org/t/bodhi-seeds.518143/page-1821#post-13953313"]bodhi


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> For now I'll keep this open, but the window could close quickly


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...





DonBrennon said:


> Mystery Bodhi's
> View attachment 3742088
> View attachment 3742089
> View attachment 3742090
> ...............AND, that moment you realize that you switched the fans off to take photos and didn't switch em back on, so glad I saw that fan at the top of the last photo, pmsl


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Good luck all


How did you quote from the Bodhi thread in this one? I can't figure it out, LOL


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 10, 2019)

Click reply to your comment then copy and pasta from that comment box into this thread.

["QUOTE="DonBrennon, post: 14840934, member: 896164"]How did you quote from the Bodhi thread in this one? I can't figure it out, LOL[/QUOTE"]

^should look like that on your end. without the red quotes.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 10, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Click reply to your comment then copy and pasta from that comment box into this thread.
> 
> ["QUOTE="DonBrennon, post: 14840934, member: 896164"]How did you quote from the Bodhi thread in this one? I can't figure it out, LOL[/QUOTE"]
> 
> ^should look like that on your end. without the red quotes.


Mucho gracias amigo


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 10, 2019)

Nutzach91 said:


> Tomahawk day 46
> View attachment 4314706 View attachment 4314710


Can most definitely see the glue in that pheno... You found a nice one!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 10, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> I also have some jelly pie that are about 3.5 weeks from sprout.. I too did not like to see the "confusion" post a few back. I'm hoping that I don't get any that haha. I've seen a lot of nice pics of the JP from Lubda Nugs (I think) and others.


I have grown out jelly pie numerous times, and some of those times the conditions were much less than good within the environment. Never had one nanner show up, I think you will be fine. It is very stable..


----------



## Nutzach91 (Apr 10, 2019)

,


psychadelibud said:


> Can most definitely see the glue in that pheno... You found a nice one!


Thank you thank you kind sir, ya I have 3 different pheno's going. All are super fire and frosty. This was my first pack from Greenpoint and I must say I'm very pleased and happy with my purchase. Deff will be ordering again.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 10, 2019)

diamond member fem seeds banner on the front page goes to barn burner @Gu~ FYI


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 10, 2019)

@Gu~
any plans on bringing back raindance?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...





greendiamond9 said:


> These are going outdoors followed by Black Lotus and Wolf Pack.
> View attachment 3967779


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 10, 2019)

Who else would like to see a "Bronze Chem" or such like from @Gu~ ? .................ie. Chem D x his stardawg male


----------



## keyown1 (Apr 10, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Who else would like to see a "Bronze Chem" or such like from @Gu~ ? .................ie. Chem D x his stardawg male


garlix and was my all time favorite gps strain


----------



## keyown1 (Apr 10, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> garlix and was my all time favorite gps strain


sorry garlix was chem dd


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 10, 2019)

keyown1 said:


> garlix and was my all time favorite gps strain



Is it "stoney"?

I grabbed that one also.


----------



## keyown1 (Apr 10, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Is it "stoney"?
> 
> I grabbed that one also.


very stoney. All around great smoke. Kept 2 phenos one tasted like straight sour d and the other was half a joint potent.


----------



## D'sNuts (Apr 10, 2019)

Any Diamond Levelers willing to share the price of the fem seeds today?


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 10, 2019)

Bodhi and GU are on complete opposite ends of the spectrum. this is laughable.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 10, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Bodhi and GU are on complete opposite ends of the spectrum. this is laughable.


I think about all the dogs pictures in this thread and how the views in this thread are juice pumped bc of those pictures

We have a lot of dog lovers on this forums and the majority of likes and a lot of views in this thread are for the dogs

Do not forget about the dogs give them the respect they deserve


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 10, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> We have a lot of dog lovers on this forums and the majority of likes and a lot of views in this thread are for the dogs
> 
> Do not forget about the dogs give them the respect they deserve


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

D'sNuts said:


> Any Diamond Levelers willing to share the price of the fem seeds today?


I'm gold so I'll know tomorrow. 

Not sure if I'll share tho...


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 10, 2019)

D'sNuts said:


> Any Diamond Levelers willing to share the price of the fem seeds today?


$89


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2019)

Coulda had OBS for $18 out the door this afternoon. 

Then I remembered that I've got a zillion OBS fems. 


But I'm not bitter...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Coulda had OBS for $18 out the door this afternoon.
> 
> Then I remembered that I've got a zillion OBS fems.
> 
> ...


----------



## splakow (Apr 10, 2019)

I just scored a pack of cowboy cookies. Anyone with any info or personal experience with this strain


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 10, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> I think about all the dogs pictures in this thread and how the views in this thread are juice pumped bc of those pictures
> 
> We have a lot of dog lovers on this forums and the majority of likes and a lot of views in this thread are for the dogs
> 
> Do not forget about the dogs give them the respect they deserve


Don't forget about my chicken.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 10, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Who else would like to see a "Bronze Chem" or such like from @Gu~ ? .................ie. Chem D x his stardawg male


Yes, I agree... I am a chem lover and having grown out several of the chems I will say that I am much more into the raunchier Chem D crosses and Chem D itself, than its brighter smelling Chem 4 sister and her crosses.

Chem D is the best Chem imo.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 10, 2019)

Has anyone ever grown out *Sitting Bull* (_Glass slipper x stardawg_)? *Glass Slipper *is the White x Cindy99.


----------



## lootolsin (Apr 10, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...



QUOTE="lootolsin, post: 12582056, member: 914414"]I want to thank you guys for brightening my day.[/QUOTE]


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 11, 2019)

time to get popping


----------



## Nyne (Apr 11, 2019)

Whats the score with buying the fems on tha site??????? no price no option 2 buy yet its telling me other people are making purchases ?????????????????


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 11, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Whats the score with buying the fems on tha site??????? no price no option 2 buy yet its telling me other people are making purchases ?????????????????


Released to diamond and gold members first. If you don’t know your level you are probably not one of those. Friday is released to all.. Won’t be supporting anything Heisen personally but do your thing.


----------



## promedz (Apr 11, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Released to diamond and gold members first. If you don’t know your level you are probably not one of those. Friday is released to all.. Won’t be supporting anything Heisen personally but do your thing.


Care to explain why?


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 11, 2019)

promedz said:


> Care to explain why?


This is where I slide my soapbox back onto the shelf. I have a bunch of reasons I wouldn’t put my hard earned cash there. But I’ll save the rant. Do your research and put your money into breeders who you like. Heisen and my personal constitutions don’t align. 

Here are a couple underrated plugs for your seeds tip. 

Wy’east
Dead Pan Head 
Strayfox 
Useful Seeds
Dungeons Vault


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 11, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Pretty nice copper chem Male
> View attachment 4308591


Went ahead and used that male copper chem, pollinated one branch of each of the 4 purple Badlands. Bad Dawg? Lol


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 11, 2019)

If I sign up on the website do I get to see the prices?


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 11, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> If I sign up on the website do I get to see the prices?


Heisen had said they would be the standard $89.


----------



## Nyne (Apr 11, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Released to diamond and gold members first. If you don’t know your level you are probably not one of those. Friday is released to all.. Won’t be supporting anything Heisen personally but do your thing.


i hear that thanks bro i like greenpoint so always chek em out 1st, and saw fems on there ! i needed sme GGlue fem to send out to jamaica and south africa but all tht waitin and special member stuff is long .Gona Give em tha hickock haze i have left & look at cannardos fem list 4 sme thing tht will do well out there ! should b real monsters ill post sme piks further on in tha year !


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 11, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Heisen had said they would be the standard $89.


ty


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm a gold member and my price for the new Heisenbeans is $81.88 (Gold gets 8% off).


----------



## typoerror (Apr 11, 2019)

What about goats?


----------



## tman42 (Apr 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...





tman42 said:


> Thanks for the reply Dank D. Is there anything bad you have seen/heard about the Black Triangle or is the Golden Triangle just that good that you would suggest it first over the Black Triangle? Hmm now you have me thinking, maybe I will pick up three packs instead.
> 
> TMan


----------



## tman42 (Apr 12, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 36 of 12/12


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2019)

2 California Cannon at 46 days getting very sticky and buds are as big as 4 Copper Chem f2 that are a week ahead. Some rusty pistils and no real fade yet. Smells are hard right now as all the trees here are having sex right now.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2019)

Bison Breath 1,3, and 4. These gals are pure Chem stench. They are just at 6 weeks of flowering.
1
 
 
3
 
 
4


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 12, 2019)

From looks only I think I like #1 haha all beauty's.
Been wanting to see some updates on these, got my pack of em hahaha.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ughh..I want cake n chem, will they sell this again?

Anyone wanna trade


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 12, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> From looks only I think I like #1 haha all beauty's.
> Been wanting to see some updates on these, got my pack of em hahaha.


1 and 3 are greasy, stinky, and dense. 4 is still a bit lanky and airy, I’m hoping she fills out a bit.


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 12, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> 1 and 3 are greasy, stinky, and dense. 4 is still a bit lanky and airy, I’m hoping she fills out a bit.


chem strong in those, jelly


*I got macdawg updates, sorry i'm slow af


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 12, 2019)

All of a sudden im addicted to ordering packs and have not even finished a grow yet..That reverse auction though....

Ended up buying tomahawk today, im still growing out barn burner, eagle scout and dreamcatcher(still a baby)I already crossed barn burner to all my clone only strains....


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> All of a sudden im addicted to ordering packs and have not even finished a grow yet..That reverse auction though....
> 
> Ended up buying tomahawk today, im still growing out barn burner, eagle scout and dreamcatcher(still a baby)I already crossed barn burner to all my clone only strains....


Welcome to the addiction. It doesn't get any easier. Especially with the new strains coming out.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2019)

Another OBS got chopped tonight. It probably could have gone another week or so, but I needed the room in the flower tent for another plant. She went 9 weeks to the day. This plant is in a 3.5 gallon hempy bucket with blumats, coco/perlite, fed Jacks 3-2-1, or actually 2-2-1 approximately. The colas were a lot more upright before I maneuvered her to the front of the tent. Heavy buds are pulling her down!
Back left is a Copper Chem that will come down in a couple weeks.


----------



## DieselNuts (Apr 12, 2019)

Has anyone made and grown out F2's of the 
Copper Chem or anything else from GPS?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 12, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Another OBS got chopped tonight. It probably could have gone another week or so, but I needed the room in the flower tent for another plant. She went 9 weeks to the day. This plant is in a 3.5 gallon hempy bucket with blumats, coco/perlite, fed Jacks 3-2-1, or actually 2-2-1 approximately. The colas were a lot more upright before I maneuvered her to the front of the tent. Heavy buds are pulling her down!
> Back left is a Copper Chem that will come down in a couple weeks.
> View attachment 4316599


Hey you're still around here, I remember those lights. Good to see you around man, I remember a few of your grows from last year.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Hey you're still around here, I remember those lights. Good to see you around man, I remember a few of your grows from last year.


Yep, still growing the same strains because I hate to let them go! I may actually drop copper chem because most of my friends are older (like me) and are not into the 2-hits-to-STONED effect of the copper chem. Of course the young ones are into the highest THC content they can get and love it. And since I have like 40 unopened packs of seeds to try, it may just be time...

I've been posting in the cup grow contest with my other DIY strip light. This is Gunslinger. Not bad for a 16 oz cup.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 12, 2019)

You get that tek from the aliens bro? I'm joking, that actually looks lit up, pretty cool.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 12, 2019)

Do any of you horde your strains? I mean I have at least 20 strains clones and im a dam horder..If ai cant run it I clone it small and kill the original


----------



## numberfour (Apr 13, 2019)

A revegged Cowboy Cookies #3
 
Running this and another pheno which I found in the tester pack. Kinda prefer this cross flavour wise to the GMO I've tried. Offensive to the nostrils and kicks hard with potency. One of the stand out strains I've flowered from GPS.

Cake n Chem #2

Have this and another pheno flowering in the 2x3 under samsung strips, frosty plants. I do have a Wedding Cake BX1 thats got vanilla cakey petrol / gas flavour so interested to see where this goes.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 13, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> Has anyone made and grown out F2's of the
> Copper Chem or anything else from GPS?


@hillbill might be running some, now.

There should be a few more floating around. Another member made some really nice crosses with a cc male and gave away the f2s as freebies, I believe.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Welcome to the addiction. It doesn't get any easier. Especially with the new strains coming out.


Yep I've been str8 addicted for a year str8 lmao keep saying I'll stop.


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 13, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Yep I've been str8 addicted for a year str8 lmao keep saying I'll stop.


Someday a few of those packs could be worth serious money. I get big offers for some of my spice of life packs and i turn them all down


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @hillbill might be running some, now.
> 
> There should be a few more floating around. Another member made some really nice crosses with a cc male and gave away the f2s as freebies, I believe.


Got 4 Copper Chem from @Amos Otis 54 days and now beginning to go red brown in the pistils and chunk8ng up with all looking. More alike each day. Frosty with one more so even! Have a few seeds and may f3 some later. Lemon and fresh sappy pine and getting Loud.

Same tent has my Black Gold F2s (3) at 4 weeks and they are all bigger than the copper Chem which are at least average size. Could be a cross this fall!

California Cannon (2) at 47 days are compact and stout with barely productive branching for training. Buds swelling up and some odor but can’t ID. Bud to leaf and stem ratio is excellent. Tricked to the max.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 13, 2019)

Just been watering and the California Cannon have gone funky fuel and gasoline, very pronounced and heavy. Some citrus but most all fuel!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 36 of 12/12
> View attachment 4316140


I am so jealous! 
I ended up with 5 bounty hunters out of my pack and just threw out a male yesterday. 
Looks like there are more so I'll be lucky to end up with a couple of girls.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Ughh..I want cake n chem, will they sell this again?
> 
> Anyone wanna trade


Wadaya got?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 13, 2019)

Latest pics of my Gunslinger cup grow contender


----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Latest pics of my Gunslinger cup grow contender
> View attachment 4317023 View attachment 4317024 View attachment 4317025





Big Green Thumb said:


> Latest pics of my Gunslinger cup grow contender
> View attachment 4317023 View attachment 4317024 View attachment 4317025



Looks like the winner to me


----------



## jahops (Apr 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am so jealous!
> I ended up with 5 bounty hunters out of my pack and just threw out a male yesterday.
> Looks like there are more so I'll be lucky to end up with a couple of girls.


I'm in the same situation, but with only 4 bounty hunters. I'm looking for at least 1 girl


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wadaya got?


Got barn burner, dreamcatcher, eagle scout and tomahawk(tomahawk is in the mail)


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Latest pics of my Gunslinger cup grow contender
> View attachment 4317023 View attachment 4317024 View attachment 4317025


Amazing, I had no idea such a thing was possible, I take it this can only be done indoors? Where is there more info on this cup growing, I kill a lot of clones when im not ready to run them, and I killem when they are in that size pot


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Amazing, I had no idea such a thing was possible, I take it this can only be done indoors? Where is there more info on this cup growing, I kill a lot of clones when im not ready to run them, and I killem when they are in that size pot


This is the contest
https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-greatest-show-on-earth-presents-the-16oz-party-cup-grow-off.982325/page-96#post-14846228
These grow contests are fun, lots of trash talking, and PRIZES! 

Basically, the rules are: the plants are all grown under 12/12 lighting from seed in a 16 ounce cup under LED lighting. No external reservoirs or watering system, but a mini hydro is allowed.


----------



## mordynyc (Apr 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Amazing, I had no idea such a thing was possible, I take it this can only be done indoors? Where is there more info on this cup growing, I kill a lot of clones when im not ready to run them, and I killem when they are in that size pot


Hempy solo. 18oz solo cup with 1.5" perlite bottom, 50/50 Coco perlite mix top works for me from seed. I had no luck leaving clones in them. One they get root bound they curl on me and dont branch.

My topped chinookies


----------



## tman42 (Apr 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I am so jealous!
> I ended up with 5 bounty hunters out of my pack and just threw out a male yesterday.
> Looks like there are more so I'll be lucky to end up with a couple of girls.


I had two out of four that were female and the other one was airy and not that great. This one has been a beast and has been requested by my friends over and over out of many possible selections and has become one of my favorites also. Good luck with your remaining plants and hopefully you get a few girls!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Latest pics of my Gunslinger cup grow contender
> View attachment 4317023 View attachment 4317024 View attachment 4317025


Very good job with that 16 oz cup! If you have the momma to this one, I would greatly consider running a sog just like that, or maybe in half gal to one gal pots... Jesus, imagine the yield and how many cups you could fit into one small space!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 13, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Very good job with that 16 oz cup! If you have the momma to this one, I would greatly consider running a sog just like that, or maybe in half gal to one gal pots... Jesus, imagine the yield and how many cups you could fit into one small space!


On paper that is a great idea, but in practice it would be a 12 hour a day job maintaining the plants. My plant gets watered at least 3 times a day. In a 5x5 tent you could probably fit 20 x 20 cups = 400 plants. If they could produce "only" a 1/2 ounce each, you would yield 200 ounces, or 12.5 POUNDS!!! If you developed better growing skill you could up that to 3/4 ounces per plant for close to 18.75 pounds per harvest. As you become a superstar and pulled 1 ounce per plant you'd be at 25 pounds every 3 months in a 5x5 tent and about a 1000 watts. 

That would actually be worth the 12 hours a day caring for the plants. Lol. If only it were really that easy.

Edited due to the fact my maths were wrong.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 13, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Go for it BGT, I'd like to see it done, not saying it can't, just wanna watch.


All I need to do is now reveg my Gunslinger and cut 400 clones off her! It's gonna take one big mother. And a big cloner. Time to upsize everything I currently use. LOL.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 13, 2019)

Sup well.... here’s some Texas butter, cake out smelling like candy bananas n grease again... it’s a headwarmer.

I haven’t tried this city slicker tho, it smells like a spiced gingerbread cookie.... very cool and I can’t wait to smoke it. The cake n chem is very strong tho, few Bongs n your there....
Got some clones of cake n chem and City slicker going again. I know it ain’t no greenpoint but it’s these are too beautiful not to share. 
 
Peace


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 13, 2019)

jellypie#4 second run. Even better


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Dieseltech (Apr 13, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> All I need to do is now reveg my Gunslinger and cut 400 clones off her! It's gonna take one big mother. And a big cloner. Time to upsize everything I currently use. LOL.


go big or go home


----------



## macsnax (Apr 13, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4317337 jellypie#4 second run. Even better


That's a gorgeous plant


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> On paper that is a great idea, but in practice it would be a 12 hour a day job maintaining the plants. My plant gets watered at least 3 times a day. In a 5x5 tent you could probably fit 20 x 20 cups = 400 plants. If they could produce "only" a 1/2 ounce each, you would yield 200 ounces, or 12.5 POUNDS!!! If you developed better growing skill you could up that to 3/4 ounces per plant for close to 18.75 pounds per harvest. As you become a superstar and pulled 1 ounce per plant you'd be at 25 pounds every 3 months in a 5x5 tent and about a 1000 watts.
> 
> That would actually be worth the 12 hours a day caring for the plants. Lol. If only it were really that easy.
> 
> Edited due to the fact my maths were wrong.


BGT I know it would be complicating to tend to... However, would it not be worth installing yourself a drip irrigation setup? I recently installed one myself after 18 years of straight back breaking watering on every indoor crop I have ever ran and I could NOT be any happier with it. At first I thought everything was/looked complicated to setup... I was wrong. It is actually very easy and you will be thankful you did.

It's worth looking into. I use the 12 outlet manifolds, the ones made by DIG. It's so easy and now I can focus on other aspects and areas of the grow. I have 2 reservoirs (one 45 gallon and one 40 gallon).

Yes, if you could set it up perpetual you would most definitely be raking in the weight!

Edit::
Actually in your situation and if you ran that many plants, I would setup an automated style of flood and drain and water from the bottom in totes maybe or some type of affordable trays... flood em 3 times per day and drain any excess. Have you a reservoir set up on a timer to dispense around 3 or 4 times per day.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 14, 2019)

Dieseltech said:


> go big or go home


That's right my friend... 

I have always went by this statement. I can now say to add to it, "and be smart, be safe".


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 14, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> All I need to do is now reveg my Gunslinger and cut 400 clones off her! It's gonna take one big mother. And a big cloner. Time to upsize everything I currently use. LOL.


Just seen this....  Glad you are considering taking my advice! You wont regret it, just be safe... and make a thread, I wanna follow it for sure. I am likely gonna be running a SOG my next run, I currently run 4000 watts and around 40 plants in a 6 x 6.5 x 18 ft room... Guess you can call what I am running now a mammoth sog lol.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 14, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Just seen this....  Glad you are considering taking my advice! You wont regret it, just be safe... and make a thread, I wanna follow it for sure. I am likely gonna be running a SOG my next run, I currently run 4000 watts and around 40 plants in a 6 x 6.5 x 18 ft room... Guess you can call what I am running now a mammoth sog lol.


No, everything I was saying is merely hypothetical and tongue in cheek. I have a 6 plant limit so no sog is in my future. And if I had hundreds of plants to water, you bet I would have some sort of auto watering system in place! I use blumats for 5 of my 6 plants now.


----------



## THT (Apr 14, 2019)

DieselNuts said:


> Has anyone made and grown out F2's of the
> Copper Chem or anything else from GPS?


I've made and grown out several GPS F2's. Most recently, OBS and Bounty Hunter.


----------



## led1k (Apr 14, 2019)

THT said:


> I've made and grown out several GPS F2's. Most recently, OBS and Bounty Hunter.


What were the characteristics of the parents you chose? I've got 3 packs of OBS and would value any input you have on care, feeding, and selection.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 14, 2019)

Told you im addicted, I finally won city slicker last night.. Its hard to get that one in the $20 range shipped, I got it for $31 shipped, im happy... So I got tomahawk and city slicker in the mail , ill be busy for months..

Im also runnin royal seeds gorilla and northern thunderfuck and 20 other strains, blue fire and blue widow


----------



## THT (Apr 14, 2019)

led1k said:


> What were the characteristics of the parents you chose? I've got 3 packs of OBS and would value any input you have on care, feeding, and selection.


I chose a very frosty, smaller branchy female with more of a quiet orange cream smell. The Male absolutely reeked of orange peel on the stem rub. Fed them like any other plant, none of the obs or f2 were sensitive to nutrients, in hydro I had them up to about 1200 ppm in flower with no sign of burns. I may go look for a louder female because the resulting f2's were just not as loud as I would have liked, they are however very potent and produce profuse amounts of kief just from a few shakes of the jar. Ps, I have a shit ton of these f2's and I've only got so much space and time to see them so PM me if your interested.


----------



## THT (Apr 14, 2019)

Here is the better of the two obs f2 I've seen so far, they both possess lots of purple colors and frost. Like I said I almost exclusively use this for kief.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 14, 2019)

Pretty much snowing haha can’t help the spam shots


----------



## gritzz (Apr 14, 2019)

huge question!!!!!..are the new heisen s1s being sold by gu for heisen tested??...i ask because the last s1s sold were a huge problem..if tested when and what were the results?and by who in the comunity...if not then I'll have to wait to hear some feedback on them.....thanx


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 14, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4317753 Pretty much snowing haha can’t help the spam shots


What strain is that vicor?


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 14, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> What strain is that vicor?


That would be jelly pie


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 14, 2019)

Pups just now turned 6 months old, can't wait to see thier pups. Always thinking about the best crosses haha.


----------



## durbanblue (Apr 15, 2019)

gritzz said:


> huge question!!!!!..are the new heisen s1s being sold by gu for heisen tested??...i ask because the last s1s sold were a huge problem..if tested when and what were the results?and by who in the comunity...if not then I'll have to wait to hear some feedback on them.....thanx


No testing done as far as I know. Maybe germination testing but that is it. I do stand to be corrected.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 15, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> No testing done as far as I know. Maybe germination testing but that is it. I do stand to be corrected.


I bought the 2 packs of s1s this rip, BBC and GG4., May run some B4 too long. 
I bought them strictly for breeding, I think they'll be str8 it's not hard as people think to breed a good product.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 15, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> No testing done as far as I know. Maybe germination testing but that is it. I do stand to be corrected.


I have not seen any flower shots from these beans. And there wouldn’t be time to be fully tested since these were probably just shucked a week or two ago. I’m not sure there was even a proper dry cure. 

The prerelease bastards whose pollen was a mix bag I have seen germed. Interested to see what ppl get for germ rates.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *Free Seeds for Bodhi Thread Transplants*
> Catching up to Bodhi's thread is pretty humbling considering I started as a tester growing and photographing _his_ seeds in 2009. He always encouraged me to find a commercial path in cannabis.
> Saying that, I'll need some of his mojo to get there and some of that mojo rests with his loyal customer base.
> 
> ...


window closed


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 15, 2019)

gritzz said:


> huge question!!!!!..are the new heisen s1s being sold by gu for heisen tested??...i ask because the last s1s sold were a huge problem..if tested when and what were the results?and by who in the comunity...if not then I'll have to wait to hear some feedback on them.....thanx


Those original "s1" were just hemp seeds so thats why no test runs. Heisen showed his whole process, clones and seeded plants. At least with new fems from heisen youre actually getting the real genetics.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 15, 2019)

4/20 Restock
About 10 strains are making a comeback.
These are packs where the product was marked as sold, and the last remaining order fell through.

Good time to grab packs you thought you missed, for the looooow


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> window closed


Sweet! I won the beans   Stoked! Thanks @Gu~ 




LowAnkle said:


> Pups just now turned 6 months old, can't wait to see thier pups. Always thinking about the best crosses haha.
> View attachment 4317935


Oh man those are some cutey's! Floppy ears and full tails that's what I like to see  bet those are a couple of drool factories watchin you eat eh?  Mine leaves puddles...it's gross AF.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 15, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Sweet! I won the beans   Stoked! Thanks @Gu~
> 
> .


Me too, like I need more beans tho, I've tried to ban myself from buying, to no avail. Now I'm grabbing for freebies too, it's a serious addiction


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 15, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> Sweet! I won the beans   Stoked! Thanks @Gu~
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man those are some cutey's! Floppy ears and full tails that's what I like to see  bet those are a couple of drool factories watchin you eat eh?  Mine leaves puddles...it's gross AF.


Yeah I like leaving tails and ears alone myself, some got real big ass ears makes the dog look off, but the ones I breed with ears just look perfect so I wldnt crop em.
Other people who get em from me do of course tho. The male which is the one in the back drools more but neither one is real bad at all about it.
I don't ever let em watch me eat, but they get alot of scraps haha I've had so many in the past killed by other people, I keep them VERY trained and obedient, even tho this Bully variety def seems to have the game bred out, other people don't know that. I'm hype for the pups prolly next year, both are tri Gene carriers


----------



## tman42 (Apr 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> window closed


Thanks again man! @Gu~


----------



## Ginger Viking (Apr 15, 2019)

I won some MACdawgs awhile back and since Gu was nice enough to send them I will return the favor and review them. I started these knowing there have been reports of MAC crosses from other breeders with low germ rates and lots of mutants. I popped 4 beans and had one survivor. This survivor started with some minor mutations. The first set of true leaves were round. The first fans on one side had its fingers growing together. No more mutations after 4 nodes. This plant has been very vigorous and showed sex early than most plants do in my environment. From what I've read Mac is know to be a SOG type monocola plant. The pheno of Macdawg I have is wider than it is tall. Each side branch is longer than the main stem and I haven't topped. As of now the main stem is 5-6 inches tall, the plant is 18-20 inches wide, and the side branches stand 8-10 inches tall. This has been the most entertaining plant I've grown in a while. I'll try to follow up with a smoke report when she finishes out.


----------



## Tlarss (Apr 16, 2019)

These Eagle Scouts are rooting right out of the solo cup after 10 days.

Looking pretty vigorous.


----------



## led1k (Apr 16, 2019)

Ginger Viking said:


> I won some MACdawgs awhile back and since Gu was nice enough to send them I will return the favor and review them. I started these knowing there have been reports of MAC crosses from other breeders with low germ rates and lots of mutants. I popped 4 beans and had one survivor. This survivor started with some minor mutations. The first set of true leaves were round. The first fans on one side had its fingers growing together. No more mutations after 4 nodes. This plant has been very vigorous and showed sex early than most plants do in my environment. From what I've read Mac is know to be a SOG type monocola plant. The pheno of Macdawg I have is wider than it is tall. Each side branch is longer than the main stem and I haven't topped. As of now the main stem is 5-6 inches tall, the plant is 18-20 inches wide, and the side branches stand 8-10 inches tall. This has been the most entertaining plant I've grown in a while. I'll try to follow up with a smoke report when she finishes out.


Pictures please?


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 16, 2019)

Cookies N Chem around 41 days. Grown in biologic medium under 600w HPS on 11/13 cycle. Looking killer! Sweet dessert doughy smells with a fruity undertone. Looking like its gonna be 63 day finisher at minimum. Can't wait to see how the clone run does.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 16, 2019)

gritzz said:


> huge question!!!!!..are the new heisen s1s being sold by gu for heisen tested??...i ask because the last s1s sold were a huge problem..if tested when and what were the results?and by who in the comunity...if not then I'll have to wait to hear some feedback on them.....thanx


All seeds are untested, plus so called proven genetics are in no way proven. He has like 4 proven mom's if you go back through his grows you will see them, like GG4, Wedding cake, and 2 others. The rest have never been flowered by him, he got clones, grew them and pollenated them. So yeah there's pics of the seeded buds, but no unseeded buds to compare to a proven bud. 

Prove me wrong, go copy a pic of ECSD, MAC, Wedding pie unseeded and post it here. I will wait lol.


----------



## Turpman (Apr 16, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Cookies N Chem around 41 days. Grown in biologic medium under 600w HPS on 11/13 cycle. Looking killer! Sweet dessert doughy smells with a fruity undertone. Looking like its gonna be 63 day finisher at minimum. Can't wait to see how the clone run does.
> 
> View attachment 4318624
> View attachment 4318625
> View attachment 4318626


Looking good. I’m wondering how this would do out doors in the great white north?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Looking good. I’m wondering how this would do out doors in the great white north?


I had one in my greenhouse last fall with temps hitting high 30's low 40's at night. Took it like a champ and no pm either.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 16, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Looking good. I’m wondering how this would do out doors in the great white north?


like Mac said... if in a greenhouse I think no problem... but in the straight outdoors probably not. It's 9 weeks indoors from the looks of it... and who knows when it would start to flower outdoors. Probably be a real late finisher.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 16, 2019)

It took a minute, but I remember now. I had 3 cnc and 3 deputy out there. Took them all at 64 days, but I started them as seeds on Aug 1, I had chopped the first week of Oct. There were two deputies and one cnc that could have gone a lil longer.


----------



## Turpman (Apr 16, 2019)

I have some clones about a foot tall. Probly wouldn't be till end of May till frost free. May put a couple out just for shits.


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 16, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I have some clones about a foot tall. Probly wouldn't be till end of May till frost free. May put a couple out just for shits.


wont hurt


----------



## Turpman (Apr 17, 2019)

Cookies and chem day 48


----------



## ShLUbY (Apr 17, 2019)

Turpman said:


> View attachment 4319090 Cookies and chem day 48


ours look pretty similar don't they


----------



## Turpman (Apr 17, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> ours look pretty similar don't they


Yep


----------



## southernguy99 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey guys I got a bit of a loaded question for you, I'm thinking of running some Greenpoint stuff, looking for something that has a bit of everything, dense bud structure, frosty, fruity or lemony or orange anything like that just not much spice to it,and oily and sticky even after dried, do that have anything along those lines that you guys could recommend, never run their stuff before , however i just got a few sundae stallion reg. seeds. Thanks


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 17, 2019)

The tent this evening, 3 Bison Breath in the back.
 
#1
 
 
#3
 
 
#4


----------



## led1k (Apr 17, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Hey guys I got a bit of a loaded question for you, I'm thinking of running some Greenpoint stuff, looking for something that has a bit of everything, dense bud structure, frosty, fruity or lemony or orange anything like that just not much spice to it,and oily and sticky even after dried, do that have anything along those lines that you guys could recommend, never run their stuff before , however i just got a few sundae stallion reg. seeds. Thanks


Orange Blossom Special? I have 3 packs in waiting. Going to do a mini hunt and see what wonders I find.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 18, 2019)

Weekly update on cnc. She's really packing on the buds now, frosting up nicely too. And reaking of a sweet cream, smells like some kind of delicious dessert.


----------



## huxley$$ (Apr 18, 2019)

Whats the deal with the Bodhi comparisons. I'm looking at a lot of his strains and Greenpoint never popped up as serious competition against his stuff. I'm not knocking Greenpoint at all I'm just really curious.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 18, 2019)

Am I a diamond member? How do you get 55 percent off? Would it show in cart, or maybe im just a gold member


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 18, 2019)

diamond is $2000+ spent.


----------



## gritzz (Apr 18, 2019)

gritzz said:


> huge question!!!!!..are the new heisen s1s being sold by gu for heisen tested??...i ask because the last s1s sold were a huge problem..if tested when and what were the results?and by who in the comunity...if not then I'll have to wait to hear some feedback on them.....thanx


say. gu~ who bread the new cherry ak crosses??? Are they tested...who made the purple punch s1s??? we all got played on the last punch s1 drop...even tho u did auction off the real symbiotic punch at one time fetching the highest tags g.p. has seen....the ones that got away were omni poontang pie and your Florida series Shaq candy...oh ya. and the nightmare and s.d.catpiss was just b4 i found g.p.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2019)

gritzz said:


> say. gu~ who bread the new cherry ak crosses??? Are they tested...who made the purple punch s1s??? we all got played on the last punch s1 drop...even tho u did auction off the real symbiotic punch at one time fetching the highest tags g.p. has seen....the ones that got away were omni poontang pie and your Florida series Shaq candy...oh ya. and the nightmare and s.d.catpiss was just b4 i found g.p.


Its already be said in this thread a number of times. Both of your questions have been answered several times.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 19, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 43 of 12/12


----------



## gritzz (Apr 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its already be said in this thread a number of times. Both of your questions have been answered several times.


sorry...but I missed the 411 on the cherry a.k. cross drop...and the new punch s1 drop...whos the maker?? can you quote or repost the 411 cause I can't find it...anyone ...thanx


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 19, 2019)

Cherry AK crosses are a new offering from Mos Cutty. I didn't think he would meet the deadline to get all the info up before 4/20 but I've got a great team and we made it happen.

The Purple Punch is a Heisenbeans addition. Again an over performance in getting them up this quickly.

Basically I didn't think we would be able to post all the new products before 4/20 so getting promos ready was last on the accelerated list.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2019)

#2 bison breath
 

#6
 

These are not bad...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 19, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 43 of 12/12
> View attachment 4319941


You have absolutely destroyed those Bounty Hunters, they look incredible. I have a ton of packs to run and those are close to the top. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 19, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> You have absolutely destroyed those Bounty Hunters, they look incredible. I have a ton of packs to run and those are close to the top. Thanks for the inspiration.


If I could only give back to you as much inspiration that you have given me with your grows. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 19, 2019)

No more promo codes so you've basically gotta hit $14 in the auction to be under $20 out the door.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 19, 2019)

genuity said:


> #2 bison breath
> View attachment 4320049
> 
> #6
> ...


Nice, just got a pack for $13.96 on auction, some bargains to be had this time of year.


----------



## genuity (Apr 19, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Nice, just got a pack for $13.96 on auction, some bargains to be had this time of year.


That's a real steal..


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 19, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Nice, just got a pack for $13.96 on auction, some bargains to be had this time of year.


If you like stinky, nasty, Chem stench, you’ll love them. They produce big plants.


----------



## pleasecheese (Apr 19, 2019)

This may have already been answered and believe me I have tried searching but ill just ask anyways. Are the old S1's from GPS any good at all. If possible I would like to hear from someone who actually tried them out. I have several packs of Purple Punch, Gelato, Wedding Cake, and Banana Og and im wondering if there might be a good pheno or two or are they are completely worthless. As for GU he did replace them all and I am a happy customer but I still have these and don't know if I should give them a shot. Thank You for any input


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

pleasecheese said:


> This may have already been answered and believe me I have tried searching but ill just ask anyways. Are the old S1's from GPS any good at all. If possible I would like to hear from someone who actually tried them out. I have several packs of Purple Punch, Gelato, Wedding Cake, and Banana Og and im wondering if there might be a good pheno or two or are they are completely worthless. As for GU he did replace them all and I am a happy customer but I still have these and don't know if I should give them a shot. Thank You for any input


Oh that's gonna stir up some shit lol. Prepare for fireworks 
I grew banana OG and lemon tree they were horrible for me. 
Gu also took care of me on them. 
Grow em at your own risk and seperate from any other flowering plants to be safe.


----------



## pleasecheese (Apr 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh that's gonna stir up some shit lol. Prepare for fireworks
> I grew banana OG and lemon tree they were horrible for me.
> Gu also took care of me on them.
> Grow em at your own risk and seperate from any other flowering plants to be safe.View attachment 4320346


Thank you for the reply. I don't mean to stir up shit I just have all these packs (2-3 of each) and I know how to grow pretty well. I just don't want to waste time and space.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

Macdawgs update. Nothing exciting they're still in veg and not showing sex yet but I'll force em shortly.
1 looking great, topped early.
2 has the velvety soft leaf edges, I topped after this pic so she'll sprout some side branches hopefully. 
3 looking good too, topped early.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

Macdawgs 
4 on the right looking decent.
5 on the left with some crinkly bits and funny nodes.
6 front and center looking like she (hoping) was bred for scrog...


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

Macdawgs 
7 with more crinkly bits.
8 is little. 
9 couldn't pull thru a bit ago.
I want to give them all a chance. 
I saved one seed back lol. For luck?


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

Doc Holiday day 48.
Smells like sweet leather.TNT day 48.
Smells like a hippy.
Texas Butter day 48.
Smells like a firey gassy OG with a tiny hint of citrus. Still on the fence of keeping all these 3 but gonna run em a few more times to make sure. They're potent and tasty, Texas Butter probably being the favorite by all who try em. They've all changed slightly over several runs.
Texas Butter image got lost in the shuffle...
See below


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 19, 2019)

Texas Butter


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 19, 2019)

Bison Breath #3 starting to fade.


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 20, 2019)

A day to be thankful for the bud, smoke something extra sweet today  
I'm packing a bong bowl with 12 different Greenpoint strains mixed to start my day.
Happy 4/20


----------



## mr_c (Apr 20, 2019)

Promo code '420' gets you 55% off seeds today https://greenpointseeds.com


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 20, 2019)

Any of those s1 or new strains anyone recommend?


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 20, 2019)

Also curious if anyone here knows a little about the new ones on GPS right now.
I like the sounds of several, thinking about the Cherry Bikini and Bubba BX...
Maybe waiting til they go on reverse auction


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 20, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Also curious if anyone here knows a little about the new ones on GPS right now.
> I like the sounds of several, thinking about the Cherry Bikini and Bubba BX...
> Maybe waiting til they go on reverse auction


I don’t, but if I were buying the AK crosses would tempt me the most.


----------



## promedz (Apr 20, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Any of those s1 or new strains anyone recommend?


S1's all of them!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 20, 2019)

Yea but going back in the thread people say purple punch beware from last year or so


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 20, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Any of those s1 or new strains anyone recommend?


i wouldn't be after the S1s, i would jump at the gmoozy and bridezilla though.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey everyone!!! Happy 420! roll one up, light it up inhale/exhale relax!!!

Updates!
MACdawgs are doing great, they are now one week into bloom, I can't wait any longer, if I do it will be before the end of the year before these things are ready. MACdawg #1 still not out of the weird mutated growth pattern (still velvety soft), we'll see if switching to bloom will do anything... #2 and #3 are looking great, both look like they may be female but not sure yet. The stem and leaf rub on #1, no odor at all... #2 and #3 have a citrus, sweet, spicy smell. 

Blizzard bushes (5 females), Jelly Pie (4 females) Bison Breath (1 female) are all doing great, they are all about 18 days into bloom and starting to frost up. I will update in another 4-5 weeks hopefully with some bud pics and more development with the MACDawgs!!!

Not Pictured, 1 female Blizzard bush and 1 female Jelly Pie. Both are in the mother room due to space constraints in the bloom room. Males are chugging along, males are one of each of Ghost Town, Blizzard Bush, Jelly Pie and Bison Breath.

Have a happy 420 everyone!!!

MACDawg group shot:
 

MACDawg #1:

 

MACDawg #2:

 

MACDawg #3:

 

Group Shot!!!:
Blizzard Bushes in the back, Jelly Pies and Bison Breath in the front.

 

jonesy...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 20, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i wouldn't be after the S1s, i would jump at the gmoozy and bridezilla though.


Wont those eventually go on reverse auction?


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 20, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wont those eventually go on reverse auction?


some of the heisen fems have already been on the auction. i would imagine they will all end up back on there again sometime.


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 20, 2019)

*Happy 420 everyone!!! 

*
My flowers are stacking right along and was looking more than happier this early 420 morning! I have 4000 watts HPS in there, just added 3 315w CMH to the sides between the HPS hoods and the walls to get the shaded areas, kinda over vegged this time haha! First time ever adding or using CMH to my grow, those little Philip's bulbs are bright as hell! Hoping they will increase trichs and up my yield a bit.

I am in week 3 of flower, just added the CMH's a couple nights ago! Excited to see how they bump things up.. About 80% of this room is all GPS gear, really looking forward to how this one turns out. Loving the new drip irrigation system I installed as well now I can focus on all other areas and aspects of the room! 

*Enjoy! 


     



This is just the front half of the room, well most of it... I apologize for the lack of view from the back half on to the end, it's hard to get a good shot back in there but I will definitely be showing individual shots of all phenos towards the end of the grow and harvest photos... *


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 20, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i wouldn't be after the S1s, i would jump at the gmoozy and bridezilla though.


Thanks, I ordered bridezilla


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2019)

I was reading in this thread...That heisenberg guy dont like greenpoint, is that the same guy selling beans on greenpoints site? Sorry im just confused


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I was reading in this thread...That heisenberg guy dont like greenpoint, is that the same guy selling beans on greenpoints site? Sorry im just confused


same guy. they worked out a business relationship.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

Always lots of drama going on here and sometimes it’s interesting.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 21, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> same guy. they worked out a business relationship.


Maybe LOL


----------



## gritzz (Apr 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I was reading in this thread...That heisenberg guy dont like greenpoint, is that the same guy selling beans on greenpoints site? Sorry im just confused


real interesting...heisenguy predicted or smelled foul play on the last s1 disaster..very good keen eye at calling bullshit..with pics being pimped from other suites..pissing all over the place....im just hoping he doesn't piss on greenpoint again with these s1s...regardless..im getting some of his gear cause his flowers look fire..if duds gu steps up as always...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 21, 2019)

Im a bit scared to get purple punch or gorilla glue on reverse right now


----------



## gritzz (Apr 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im a bit scared to get purple punch or gorilla glue on reverse right now


good hope everyone feels like you so I can get the at the pig whistle tag...last real punch gu sold, went for 300-500 in auction....and they wernt even fems...imagine that


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 21, 2019)

Bison Breath 1,3,and 4


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 22, 2019)

Heisen has a website up now, $60 a 6 pack with choice of freebies for anyone interested in his fems.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Apr 22, 2019)

3 on the left cake n chem
2 on the right city slicker

Cake n chem has claimed a few victims, super strong and city slicker is just as potent, both are loaded with bakery n chem terps... I have more clones of city slicker and cake n chem going... not greenpoint but too beautiful not to share, orange cookies x sherb crasher


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2019)

8 week on my pack's last 2 California Cannon which are very compact and were flowered a bit early due to veg tent crowding. Great bud to stem/leaf ratio and extremely frosty and stink but our pollen is apocalyptic right now so hard to tell what like. Very sticky and compact with big buds for their size! Will check trichs today. Compares in many ways to Secret Chief or Cobra Lips from Bodhi!

Related; 4 Copper Chem F2s are in and a couple are curing and samples have been awesome as ever with smells of fuel and Black pepper and citrus and Skunk. Potent and very heady with lots of ideas! Quite remarkable with a bit of an edge, at least one of them!


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 22, 2019)

How much longer guyssss


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 22, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> How much longer guyssss


your scope has the answer you seek


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Related; 4 Copper Chem F2s are in and a couple are curing and samples have been awesome as ever with smells of fuel and Black pepper and citrus and Skunk. Potent and very heady with lots of ideas! Quite remarkable with a bit of an edge, at least one of them!


A few hundred packs of those went out as freebies. As far as I know you're the only one on forums reporting on them.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A few hundred packs of those went out as freebies. As far as I know you're the only one on forums reporting on them.


Maybe they’re not as good as I thought! All these were from original batch that were too fresh at first.

What is expected from this Candy Samples aka Copperxxx?


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 22, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> your scope has the answer you seek


They look cloudy, should i wait for some amber? Im thinking imma start flushing today


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2019)

I do have 3 Black Gold F2s coming along at 5 weeks and good size with one getting rangy, still growing with big round buds. There’s pheno BG that gets bigger through flower. My first order with Greenpoint was Black Gold and I think it was discontinued about then, but it’s my favorite Greenpoint. Had to f2 it! Everyone who has tried Black Gold or the F2s here is impressed, ages from 22 to 73!


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Maybe they’re not as good as I thought! All these were from original batch that were too fresh at first.
> 
> What is expected from this Candy Samples aka Copperxxx?


Or maybe they're so good people are unable to post? 

Candy Samples is legendary for super stacked, seXXXy, top heavy performance.


----------



## Pragmatic (Apr 22, 2019)

Ordered on 420 via bitcoin. They have the money but I still have not received any email confirmation. Is this normal? Cheers


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 22, 2019)

Pragmatic said:


> Ordered on 420 via bitcoin. They have the money but I still have not received any email confirmation. Is this normal? Cheers


Sometimes when they have been super busy, yes. I bet its gonna arrive on time like usual. I wouldn't sweat it. By time you get your info they will probably already be on there way..


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 22, 2019)

Jelly Pie


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 22, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4321608
> 3 on the left cake n chem
> 2 on the right city slicker
> 
> Cake n chem has claimed a few victims, super strong and city slicker is just as potent, both are loaded with bakery n chem terps... I have more clones of city slicker and cake n chem going... View attachment 4321609not greenpoint but too beautiful not to share, orange cookies x sherb crasher


Looks really good man! I have been wanting a pack of the cake n chem but never got around to it. I have a friend that just recieved cuts of the real wedding cake, ogkb 2.0 and bruce banner #3. So I will be getting those cuts soon and finally get to have me a piece of the cake to try out. Then one day I will run the Cake N Chem and try comparing the two. Or, I might just find me a real nice Copper Chem stud and pollinate the Cake clone and see what kinda results I get.

For those that have not ran Sundance kid, I strongly urge you. I am only about halfway through flowering but I have a few phenos that are going very fast, the fastest one stands out the most. Looks like she will finish around day 56 from what I can tell now. I have never smelled another so sweet, fruity and candyish. Like straight rainbow sherbet I'm not even shitting you, I must have found a solid Sunset pheno!


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Jelly PieView attachment 4322004
> 
> View attachment 4322005


Looks awesome man! I hope you got one of my old two keeper phenos, looks a lot like my keeper green pheno I had...

Did you hit her with some pollen or have you checked for manners anywhere? Any pollen contamination? It might just be me, but it looks like she has got hit with a bit of pollen?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 22, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Looks awesome man! I hope you got one of my old two keeper phenos, looks a lot like my keeper green pheno I had...
> 
> Did you hit her with some pollen or have you checked for manners anywhere? Any pollen contamination? It might just be me, but it looks like she has got hit with a bit of pollen?


Could very well be, as I’ve reversed a couple branches on her a few days ago. Doesn’t really look like any of the sacs have opened, but then I haven’t really gave her a really good close up either. I’ll be happy to have S1’s of her for sure. I have several cuttings that are starting to form roots right now also.


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Apr 22, 2019)

What’s up guys, been watching this thread now for a few months, And i was to finally able pop some seeds after a long hateful winter. I picked up a pack of Cookies N Chem, and Sundance kid. 

I originally popped one Cookies N Chem just to get my grow space dialed in a bit as I’ve moved into a new house and it’s a good bit drier here with forced hot air. I think I’ve got most of the kinks worked out ( for now ). 

I’ve since popped 4 SDK, and waiting on 2 more Cookies N Chem to poke their heads out of the soil. Thinking on vegging them until sex, and grabbing a few clones along the way, flower out the females and throw a couple of the best clones into a sip I’ve put together .. 

Here’s my CNC @ about 9 days or so. 
 

4 SDK going on day 3 and what I hope is two more CNC 
 

Hope yas don’t mind me tagging along, and posting the odd update.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 22, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> A few hundred packs of those went out as freebies. As far as I know you're the only one on forums reporting on them.


Hanging my head in shame on this one. I own one of those F2 packs but just cannot seem to command the space. I currently have waaaaay too many in numbers now. I am supposed to have 6 and have a minimum of 10x that. I'm not sure why everyone keeps bringing me live plants. Don't they know I have jars of seeds in my fridge?!

On a related note, I have given away a ton of Bodega Bubblegum F2's to folks requesting the cross between it and the Nigerian Sunshine I made. I wonder if anyone will pop any of those...


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 23, 2019)

City slicker


----------



## Nyne (Apr 23, 2019)

@gu yo kn u srt out a better way 2 pay than sending dough ! nt good at all for sme people ! pissed right now bro gna hve 2 go else were wen i dnt wnt 2 & i dnt have tha time 2 waste ! on a limited time scale


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 23, 2019)

Nyne said:


> @gu yo kn u srt out a better way 2 pay than sending dough ! nt good at all for sme people ! pissed right now bro gna hve 2 go else were wen i dnt wnt 2 & i dnt have tha time 2 waste ! on a limited time scale


i feel like deciding which random letters to leave out of random words took longer than it would have to just type them properly? also make it a lot more legible.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 23, 2019)

Nyne said:


> @gu yo kn u srt out a better way 2 pay than sending dough ! nt good at all for sme people ! pissed right now bro gna hve 2 go else were wen i dnt wnt 2 & i dnt have tha time 2 waste ! on a limited time scale


While I'll admit it's a PITA, I also feel it's the safest way for all involved. Just had to change up some currency and get it sent off today, better than my card getting ripped by a shady CC processor.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Hanging my head in shame on this one. I own one of those F2 packs but just cannot seem to command the space. I currently have waaaaay too many in numbers now. I am supposed to have 6 and have a minimum of 10x that. I'm not sure why everyone keeps bringing me live plants. Don't they know I have jars of seeds in my fridge?!
> 
> On a related note, I have given away a ton of Bodega Bubblegum F2's to folks requesting the cross between it and the Nigerian Sunshine I made. I wonder if anyone will pop any of those...


Soon my friend. Currently only running 1 tent 12/12 growing small plants. I’m enjoying the perpetual harvests and small trim jobs compared to bushes outside at the end of the season.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 23, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Soon my friend. Currently only running 1 tent 12/12 growing small plants. I’m enjoying the perpetual harvests and small trim jobs compared to bushes outside at the end of the season.


Really no rush. I can grow outdoors and indoors both here but I now have 20 strains in a 5x5 tent and a 2x4 closet. There isn't enough space in the lab to build Frankenstein!


----------



## pleasecheese (Apr 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Really no rush. I can grow outdoors and indoors both here but I now have 20 strains in a 5x5 tent and a 2x4 closet. There isn't enough space in the lab to build Frankenstein!


I sent you a PM. please look when you have a minute


----------



## Nyne (Apr 23, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> While I'll admit it's a PITA, I also feel it's the safest way for all involved. Just had to change up some currency and get it sent off today, better than my card getting ripped by a shady CC processor.


Isnt Zodaka any good ??


----------



## psychadelibud (Apr 23, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Could very well be, as I’ve reversed a couple branches on her a few days ago. Doesn’t really look like any of the sacs have opened, but then I haven’t really gave her a really good close up either. I’ll be happy to have S1’s of her for sure. I have several cuttings that are starting to form roots right now also.


Yeah to me it doesnt look like it was hit very hard, just lightly, but like I said I could be wrong.

I am growing some s1s out right now too from last years grow of crumbled lime and bruce banner 2.0, the crumbled limes are coming out spectacular and one of four of the banners was showing a few nanners under stress so I culled it. Sprayed the entire room down with Florel and have not had an issue since. There are some super stinky diesel phenos coming out of those banner 2.0 s1s...

Good luck on your quest buddy.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 23, 2019)

What’s up with the all the new cherry ak-47 crosses ? Anyone got insight ?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 23, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4322077 City slicker


Sorry if this has been asked and covered already but what does she smell like? Lemon fuel?


----------



## zoomboom (Apr 23, 2019)

Any more Cake n Chem on the horizon? Looking for an affordable Wedding Cake cross and don't want to make my own...for once...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 23, 2019)

@Gu~ where is the option on your web site to delete my account? 

It was created after the S1 debacle but I can't find it now.
-- edit -- 
Never mind, found it under privacy tools. 

Hugs & Kisses Gu~


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ where is the option on your web site to delete my account?
> 
> It was created after the S1 debacle but I can't find it now.
> -- edit --
> ...



Looks like some one found out how get away from those auctions........fiiiiinally.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 23, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Sorry if this has been asked and covered already but what does she smell like? Lemon fuel?


I
Must summon the ghosts of terpenes past it’s been a minute and I run through many many phenos
This one was earthy and gas with a subtle
Sweetness, it was pleasant on the nose and
Taste 
true keeper


----------



## led1k (Apr 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Hanging my head in shame on this one. I own one of those F2 packs but just cannot seem to command the space. I currently have waaaaay too many in numbers now. I am supposed to have 6 and have a minimum of 10x that. I'm not sure why everyone keeps bringing me live plants. Don't they know I have jars of seeds in my fridge?!
> 
> On a related note, I have given away a ton of Bodega Bubblegum F2's to folks requesting the cross between it and the Nigerian Sunshine I made. I wonder if anyone will pop any of those...


7 of 11 popped... may the best seed(s) win


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~ where is the option on your web site to delete my account?
> 
> It was created after the S1 debacle but I can't find it now.
> -- edit --
> ...





vertnugs said:


> Looks like some one found out how get away from those auctions........fiiiiinally.


Yep, I permanently deleted my account and will be dumping all of my GPS beans. 
Also got a couple packs of heisenbeans that I'm throwing in the garbage. 

From this point on, I only do business with professionals.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 24, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4322077 City slicker


Excellent representation! Great grow, man whoever is smoking your flower sure is lucky.


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, I permanently deleted my account and will be dumping all of my GPS beans.
> Also got a couple packs of heisenbeans that I'm throwing in the garbage.
> 
> From this point on, I only do business with professionals.


I'm curious as to your experience with heisenbeans if you dont mind sharing. I didn't think they'd even been out long enough for bad results to start coming back


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

ShyGuru said:


> I'm curious as to your experience with heisenbeans if you dont mind sharing. I didn't think they'd even been out long enough for bad results to start coming back


Heisen sent me a tester pack and blamed me when only one bean sprouted. 
I've had almost 100% success before and after the heisenbeans, so I'm thinking not. 

Then he started mouthing off and acting unprofessional -- again. 
He was probably drunk, but it doesn't really matter. 

But heisen did offer to replace the tester pack. 
Not sure if he mailed it because I put him on ignore, but I asked him not to.

I'm done.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

LOL
I just got banned from chuckersparadise. 

I'll wear it as a badge of honor.


----------



## led1k (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, I permanently deleted my account and will be dumping all of my GPS beans.
> Also got a couple packs of heisenbeans that I'm throwing in the garbage.
> 
> From this point on, I only do business with professionals.


What are you thinking of throwing away? Send 'em my way please?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

led1k said:


> What are you thinking of throwing away? Send 'em my way please?


Sorry man, those were free testers and I'm throwing them away. In fact, I'll do it right now before the truck comes. It will be here any minute so I won't be able to change my mind later & dig them out. 

I actually paid for the GPS beans and might do some trades with those. 
Still undecided...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> LOL
> I just got banned from chuckersparadise.
> 
> I'll wear it as a badge of honor.


I have a pack of raindance and cookies n cream. Glad I've breezed through this thread, don't think I'm going to pop those packs at least not for now(I've been sitting on them for awhile). Why chance it? I've gotten great results from DVG and a few others bean companies.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a pack of raindance and cookies n cream. Glad I've breezed through this thread, don't think I'm going to pop those packs at least not for now(I've been sitting on them for awhile). Why chance it? I've gotten great results from DVG and a few others bean companies.


Im not the biggest GPS cheerleader by any imagination but as long as you have the time to let them finish, I have absolutely zero bad to say about Cookies-n-chem. Probably one of the most consistently reviewed GPS strains as well from my observation.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Im not the biggest GPS cheerleader by any imagination but as long as you have the time to let them finish, I have absolutely zero bad to say about Cookies-n-chem. Probably one of the most consistently reviewed GPS strains as well from my observation.


Ya I have seen some good pics of the cookie n cream. What has been going on over in this thread? Have a lot of the strains been seemingly leaning to the less desirable pheno of parent(stardawg) I take it?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I have seen some good pics of the cookie n cream. What has been going on over in this thread? Have a lot of the strains been seemingly leaning to the less desirable pheno of parent(stardawg) I take it?


Biggest problem I see is the single stud thing.. genetics are genetics so you can find some redundancy between some strains.. but that in no way takes away from the heat that can be found u feel me? People wind up with 10+ packs of stardawg xs because of the deals and that can lead to a.. fatigue I guess would be a good way of putting it. That can be a lot of sexing/sorting/growing, to wind up with redundancy.. can turn people off would be my guess.

I like chem.. I like stardawg.. but i also like variety ya dig? but dont cross that cnc off your list just yet my friend..


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Some pics I saw a while back that deterred me from popping my gps beans was that a decent amount of people said that their plants were throwing out fresh pistils late in flower. Now this is not necessarily a bad thing as they do turn brown or just fall off once harvested and dried, its just a trait I hate. I had a plant do a while back and just didn't like it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Some pics I saw a while back that deterred me from popping my gps beans was that a decent amount of people said that their plants were throwing out fresh pistils late in flower. Now this is not necessarily a bad thing as they do turn brown or just fall off once harvested and dried, its just a trait I hate. I had a plant do a while back and just didn't like it.


If you dont have time to let the shits finish.. I can see that happening. I have no problem going 11-13 weeks out. If you top out at 10 weeks from flip.. some chem heavy shit may not finish that quick. I'm not saying this is every case.. some people have probably had new pistils past week 10, but I'd say thats the exception and not the rule. Gotta take a lot of what's posted on here with a grain of salt imo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Some pics I saw a while back that deterred me from popping my gps beans was that a decent amount of people said that their plants were throwing out fresh pistils late in flower. Now this is not necessarily a bad thing as they do turn brown or just fall off once harvested and dried, its just a trait I hate. I had a plant do a while back and just didn't like it.


Almost all the stardawg crosses throw white pistils all the way to the end. 
Like you said -- not terrible, but annoying nonetheless. 

The best pack I've grown was probably bodega bubblegum. 

OBS is tasty but hermed early. Very nice variety of terps... 

(I've got a zillion OBS S1 seeds if anyone wants some for free.)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Almost all the stardawg crosses throw white pistils all the way to the end.
> Like you said -- not terrible, but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> The best pack I've grown was probably bodega bubblegum.
> ...


See.. and BB was probably my least favorite of the handful of GPS strains ive ran. @Dividedsky take a look at the last finished pics of GPS from quality growers who let them finish.. they wont be complaining about the pistil thing


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Heisen sent me a tester pack and blamed me when only one bean sprouted.
> I've had almost 100% success before and after the heisenbeans, so I'm thinking not.
> 
> Then he started mouthing off and acting unprofessional -- again.
> ...


To be fair the method you used trying to pop those beans was laughably poor. Let me soak these beans for a few hours. Oh shit they didn't pop. Let me stick em in some huge peat pellets that are probably cold. Oh noes they didn't pop because I treated them like a 12 year old would... no patience, a mish mash of methods...

I wouldn't be trying to pop those seeds upon receipt anyways.... too fresh to waste the genetic opportunity.

Whatever man, you're always posting about issues but it's never your fault. I've tried to ignore your flaws for a bit. Heck, I've even indulged in trying to help you out.

I'm guessing I'm the next guy who was genuinely being nice that will get put on blast by you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> To be fair the method you used trying to pop those neans was laughably poor. Let me soak these beans for a few hours. Oh shit they didn't pop. Let me stick em in some huge peat pellets that are probably cold. Oh noes they didn't pop because I treated them like a 12 year old would... no patience, a mish mash of methods...
> 
> I wouldn't be trying to pop those seeds upon receipt anyways.... too fresh to waste the genetic opportunity.
> 
> ...


I won't say anything bad about you, but in my defense, those beans soaked for almost 48 hours before going into peats. 
A method that has worked flawlessly before and after the heisenbeans. 
You are a logical guy; not sure why you don't get this. 

I'm disappointed that you decided to make this a tribal thing, but not surprised.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> See.. and BB was probably my least favorite of the handful of GPS strains ive ran. @Dividedsky take a look at the last finished pics of GPS from quality growers who let them finish.. they wont be complaining about the pistil thing


I never chopped mine early and they all had white pistils all the way to the end. 
Hell I even let some of them go too long while waiting for amber trics...


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Almost all the stardawg crosses throw white pistils all the way to the end.
> Like you said -- not terrible, but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> The best pack I've grown was probably bodega bubblegum.
> ...


Ya that is a expected trait of some stardawg I believe. Is his stardawg originally from topdawg seeds?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I never chopped mine early and they all had white pistils all the way to the end.
> Hell I even let some of them go too long while waiting for amber trics...


Bro.. you got something to complain about everything.. wasn't long ago you were carrying Gu's water. everything was "out the door" with you. why dont you take a break from the internet shit for a while.. maybe it will help your perspective?

Im not sayin you wont ever get some late pistils.. but if shit flinging was an Olympic sport you would get ALL the medals lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Bro.. you got something to complain about everything.. wasn't long ago you were carrying Gu's water. everything was "out the door" with you. why dont you take a break from the internet shit for a while.. maybe it will help your perspective?
> 
> Im not sayin you wont ever get some late pistils.. but if shit flinging was an Olympic sport you would get ALL the medals lol


pot - kettle


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that is a expected trait of some stardawg I believe. Is his stardawg originally from topdawg seeds?


Yeah. According to JJ and others, it’s the third Stardawg release. SD Guava was part of the second release.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

Getting rid of some bad karma... 
 
Too late for the garbage truck but I won't be digging these out... 

@quiescent


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> pot - kettle


difference between us... I dont flip flop. I dont hug nuts just to get mad and throw a tantrum a couple days later... Im a big boy.. apparently you still have some growing up to do.



Chunky Stool said:


> Getting rid of some bad karma...
> View attachment 4322800
> Too late for the garbage truck but I won't be digging these out...
> 
> @quiescent


wow cool picture.. now the question is does it make you feel better about yourself? how about posting some pics of those bomb ass bubblegums


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 24, 2019)

What did you have wrong with Karma's gear? Throwing away fire because you failed to have patience germ correctly isn't really something I thought people bragged about. Really glad I did not toss my Himalyan x Congo beans I popped last run because they showed nothing in water after 2 1/2 days. Transplanted and got some fuckin monsters after they finally decided to peak out the top of the soil I kept lightly moist for a few days.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Apr 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> *I wouldn't be trying to pop those seeds upon receipt* anyways....* too fresh* to waste the genetic opportunity.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> difference between us... I dont flip flop. I dont hug nuts just to get mad and throw a tantrum a couple days later... Im a big boy.. apparently you still have some growing up to do.
> 
> 
> 
> wow cool picture.. now the question is does it make you feel better about yourself? how about posting some pics of those bomb ass bubblegums


I’ve posted plenty of pics but you obviously weren’t paying attention. 

Why are you mad junior? 
How did ol chunky hurt you?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I’ve posted plenty of pics but you obviously weren’t paying attention.
> 
> Why are you mad junior?
> How did ol chunky hurt you?


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4322864


Same.Hope those seeds came with a disclaimer.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


----------



## Kronickeeper (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a pack of raindance and cookies n cream. Glad I've breezed through this thread, don't think I'm going to pop those packs at least not for now(I've been sitting on them for awhile). Why chance it? I've gotten great results from DVG and a few others bean companies.


It’s fire in the cookie n chem that’s def one u should give a shot


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> It’s fire in the cookie n chem that’s def one u should give a shot


Haha ya its cookies and chem not cream.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> Haha ya its cookies and chem not cream.


There really is some fire in cookies n chem. This is my most requested GPS flavor to date...I haven't grown em all but quite a few. And a dozen more flavors just got sexed Monday, I had 31 females and 34 males, and about 6 out of the whole group that died on their way up...not too bad.
Here's the fave, I had 3 phenos
If you search back you'll find several growing shots. Yield has so many variables and I'm responsible for most of em, but I'm getting a little over a gram per watt. I grow for quality not quantity I know other people crush those numbers so dont let my numbers deter you. Real life I'm around 1.6 per 4x4 tray and 600ish watts l.e.d.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I have a pack of raindance and cookies n cream. Glad I've breezed through this thread, don't think I'm going to pop those packs at least not for now(I've been sitting on them for awhile). Why chance it? I've gotten great results from DVG and a few others bean companies.


cookies n chem is a pretty sure thing


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 24, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> There really is some fire in cookies n chem. This is my most requested GPS flavor to date...I haven't grown em all but quite a few. And a dozen more flavors just got sexed Monday, I had 31 females and 34 males, and about 6 out of the whole group that died on their way up...not too bad.
> Here's the fave, I had 3 phenos
> If you search back you'll find several growing shots. Yield has so many variables and I'm responsible for most of em, but I'm getting a little over a gram per watt. I grow for quality not quantity I know other people crush those numbers so dont let my numbers deter you. Real life I'm around 1.6 per 4x4 tray and 600ish watts l.e.d.View attachment 4323075


Beautiful!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Getting rid of some bad karma...
> View attachment 4322800
> Too late for the garbage truck but I won't be digging these out...
> 
> @quiescent


Why would you be tossing Karma and Beanhoarder seeds, I'm not a huge fan of Biker but I would pop them Sour D x BB in a second.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 24, 2019)

Cook n chem robust and all sweet grapes? and cookies on this pheno


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Why would you be tossing Karma and Beanhoarder seeds, I'm not a huge fan of Biker but I would pop them Sour D x BB in a second.


Wait beanhorder from hemp depot? Haven't heard the name in a long while. That guy chucks some good genetics. Especially some good old school building blocks strains. Kinda fucked up tossing away beans that cost you money. Why not give them away. I'm sure someone would be happy to try and grow them out.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 24, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Why would you be tossing Karma and Beanhoarder seeds, I'm not a huge fan of Biker but I would pop them Sour D x BB in a second.



And Nspectas gear???


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 24, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Why would you be tossing Karma and Beanhoarder seeds, I'm not a huge fan of Biker but I would pop them Sour D x BB in a second.


I always wanted to try out his Mr nice black window keeper pheno and a few other black window phenos. Also he has some good c99xs, blockhead xs , and chems. Talk about a blast from the past, I remember hemp depot from years ago, early 2000s. looking at buying seeds when I was a teenager. That and peakseeds, I remember their websites almost looked the same.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 24, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4323083 Cook n chem robust and all grapes on this pheno


Truly works of art, the plants and your photos.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 24, 2019)

I found a cookies n chem I didn't realize was flowering. Here she is right now, day 37. Kickin ass.. .


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 24, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4323083 Cook n chem robust and all grapes on this pheno


Oh looking supreme. What? Grapes?
Shit ok I'm gonna pop more to pheno hunt. Mine were mostly skunky cookie with mild sweet undertones. It's great top notch smoke no doubt but I'd love a grape leaner. I've got cowboy cookies just starting in flower so looking forward to that, and I need to pop my Sundance I've had for too long...too many people were just talking about that a few pages back so that's on my short list too...ugh. so many crosses so little space and time


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 24, 2019)

Another great one getting high request is this Texas Butter. It keeps evolving now that I'm about 3 clone generations from the seed mom. Its killer kush for my old school friends, and oddly it does have a sweet butter backtone but not much banana, you have to know to smell for it...
Day 37 also here


----------



## macsnax (Apr 24, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4323083 Cook n chem robust and all grapes on this pheno


Grape is a smell that I haven't heard coming out of cnc, very interesting.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 24, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Grape is a smell that I haven't heard coming out of cnc, very interesting.


was thinking 'did he mix up the jelly pie and cnc?'


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I always wanted to try out his Mr nice black window keeper pheno and a few other black window phenos. Also he has some good c99xs, blockhead xs , and chems. Talk about a blast from the past, I remember hemp depot from years ago, early 2000s. looking at buying seeds when I was a teenager. That and peakseeds, I remember their websites almost looked the same.


IDK about his Black widow keeper but if you are looking for some killa Black widow crosses you should hit up People under the stairs on IG. He crossed a few elites with a old seed stock BW male. Like Animal cookies, Wedding cake, I95, Sour Dub off the top of my head.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Why would you be tossing Karma and Beanhoarder seeds, I'm not a huge fan of Biker but I would pop them Sour D x BB in a second.


He's throwing a fit because I called him on his bullshit. Whatever. 

I gave him those after he had issues with another breeder. His choice to do as he pleases, I guess. I'm sure both of them were gonna be awesome. 

I'm not making this a tribal thing, here. 

If he posted the whole process in another seed maker's thread and then washed his hands of the situation in another venue I woulda still had the same reaction. He did all this with seeds the creator sent on the house and even replaced after he had issues, for free again.

Then the seed maker tried to ensure that he didn't have issues again. He pointed out an observation of differing methods on his beans and the others that supposedly all popped.

And here we are...... 

I call him out and he's trying to hurt my feelings like I probably hurt his. There's not a great way to handle these kind of things if someone is making a show of it.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> View attachment 4322864


I'm just saying I'd wait to pop them. IMO they'd do better with another couple weeks on em. People are getting great rates out of them now but I'm a cautious guy.


----------



## quiescent (Apr 24, 2019)

Dividedsky said:


> I always wanted to try out his Mr nice black window keeper pheno and a few other black window phenos. Also he has some good c99xs, blockhead xs , and chems. Talk about a blast from the past, I remember hemp depot from years ago, early 2000s. looking at buying seeds when I was a teenager. That and peakseeds, I remember their websites almost looked the same.


I like his stuff, very unique in today's landscape. I'm not sure if he's got anything in the pipeline but I'm interested to see what's next.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 25, 2019)

Wow i waited for copperchem countdown and as soon as it reached 0 on the timer the website said be back soon..I mean I was going to checkout at 25 shipped, guess I got cockblocked


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 25, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow i waited for copperchem countdown and as soon as it reached 0 on the timer the website said be back soon..I mean I was going to checkout at 25 shipped, guess I got cockblocked


Same happened to me about half hour ago I got cherry bikini at 30 bucks, in my cart I was checking out and that shit vanished and it was like hey you cant checkout an empty cart...lol. I was like wait whut? 
I took a break now I see it's a big fat be right back notice on GPS...something is getting a tune up I'm guessing...hmmm


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 25, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Same happened to me about half hour ago I got cherry bikini at 30 bucks, in my cart I was checking out and that shit vanished and it was like hey you cant checkout an empty cart...lol. I was like wait whut?
> I took a break now I see it's a big fat be right back notice on GPS...something is getting a tune up I'm guessing...hmmm


I need to block the website off my ipad, everytime I look I end up buying stuff


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 25, 2019)

Lol I know. I'd been good for a while. I'm just waiting for the right price on a few more. Yeah GU created auction addicts here. Great marketing, hes done well making lots of sales for sure.
Looks like site is back up now


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh looking supreme. What? Grapes?
> Shit ok I'm gonna pop more to pheno hunt. Mine were mostly skunky cookie with mild sweet undertones. It's great top notch smoke no doubt but I'd love a grape leaner. I've got cowboy cookies just starting in flower so looking forward to that, and I need to pop my Sundance I've had for too long...too many people were just talking about that a few pages back so that's on my short list too...ugh. so many crosses so little space and time


I had two phenos of CnC that were just overpoweringly sweet to my nose filled the whole room when the bag was opened. Who knows but I got grapes/cookie . I got grapes off jp I got grape bubblegum off bodega I put that shit on everything


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2019)

Oh I also had a Texas butter that stacked til almost a bat with fuel terps and then 2 to 3 other phenos that were sweet candy terps syrupy sweet no banana though


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok maybe a litl banana runt ish.
And grapes


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 25, 2019)

CHUNKY PULL THAT SHIT OUTTA THE TRASH CAN


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> was thinking 'did he mix up the jelly pie and cnc?'


First thing that crossed my mind too


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> And Nspectas gear???


I would toss anything of Nspecta's gear with PCK in it to be honest. Everything else I'd kill for


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> First thing that crossed my mind too


Unfortunately nothing to go back and reaffirm but structurally quite different plants between my cnc and jelly ladies, on another note has anyone got black licorice hints on a jp? Along with the sweet terps it was the only one so it piqued my interest


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Grape is a smell that I haven't heard coming out of cnc, very interesting.


That's because in cookies is cherry pie which they don't want to admit publicly. Cherry pie smells like grapes and baked goods...not cherries. This is also why relentless seed has a whole cherry cookies line and he found the cherry pheno in cookies.....I was a little taken aback at how many people accepted just durban and OG as the pedigree...Where the fuck does the grape and pie smell come from in certain cuts and s1's? Sure as fuck isn't anything durban...and of course could never be the only baked goods and grape smelling strain cherry pie....

I will duck out before people start disagreeing and posting leafly links...


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 25, 2019)

No mix up on seeds, I have a big enough space to properly separate and sort.

I also keep a detailed spreadsheets and Trello boards to track and plan.


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 25, 2019)

Sad that any cannabis seeds need to become a victim of spite. So many willing parents to be out there.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 25, 2019)

Just wacked the smaller of 2 California Cannon at 60 days to let some o5hers breathe a little. Most trichs cloudy and a few amber while there are few new pistils. Buds are round and chunky! Smells like something, don’t know what. The other one is actually a bit further along visually and the bud leaves are beginning to brown and dry. Very sticky plants.

My wife was thrilled to have the Cannon coming back into rotation!!


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That's because in cookies is cherry pie which they don't want to admit publicly. Cherry pie smells like grapes and baked goods...not cherries. This is also why relentless seed has a whole cherry cookies line and he found the cherry pheno in cookies.....I was a little taken aback at how many people accepted just durban and OG as the pedigree...Where the fuck does the grape and pie smell come from in certain cuts and s1's? Sure as fuck isn't anything durban...and of course could never be the only baked goods and grape smelling strain cherry pie....
> 
> I will duck out before people start disagreeing and posting leafly links...


I used to roll under that belief too, and it's probably true. I gave up on the cookie story, way to much conflicting info. A lot of similar story's on others too, it's muddied up everthing. P bud and those guys can't even keep the chem story straight, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> Unfortunately nothing to go back and reaffirm but structurally quite different plants between my cnc and jelly ladies, on another note has anyone got black licorice hints on a jp? Along with the sweet terps it was the only one so it piqued my interest


I'm not implying you're wrong, that's just where my brain went when I read it.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 25, 2019)

@Gu~ my comment was not throwing shade at you. had just never heard of the grape terps from the cnc so thought maybe two plants got mixed up. happens a lot when you're a stoned gardener like many here are


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I used to roll under that belief too, and it's probably true. I gave up on the cookie story, way to much conflicting info. A lot of similar story's on others too, it's muddied up everthing. P bud and those guys can't even keep the chem story straight, lol.


It just seemed so obvious to me after growing out different cookies crosses, cuts, s1's that they just don't want copy cats so said it is only durban and og instead of what was plainly obvious to everyone that was growing it out as having cherry pie in it. The grape leaning cookies phenos are my favorites hands down. I have an amazing GSC bx back to cherry pie right now I got last grow I will never let go. Smells and tastes like fuckin grapes and pie with a very very light hint of soft sour upon opening the jar and getting smacked in the face with the sweet smell. Kept a sister pheno that smells same but with a death/rotten tooth smell and taste to it. Sounds horrible but it is amazing to smell and smoke. Very attractive. I find it so odd to smell smells that I hate but like in this weed for whatever reasons.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I would toss anything of Nspecta's gear with PCK in it to be honest. Everything else I'd kill for


Lol

No likey that Paki?


----------



## led1k (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Almost all the stardawg crosses throw white pistils all the way to the end.
> Like you said -- not terrible, but annoying nonetheless.
> 
> The best pack I've grown was probably bodega bubblegum.
> ...


What were the characteristics of the plants you chose and how have the progeny behaved?


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That's because in cookies is cherry pie which they don't want to admit publicly. Cherry pie smells like grapes and baked goods...not cherries. This is also why relentless seed has a whole cherry cookies line and he found the cherry pheno in cookies.....I was a little taken aback at how many people accepted just durban and OG as the pedigree...Where the fuck does the grape and pie smell come from in certain cuts and s1's? Sure as fuck isn't anything durban...and of course could never be the only baked goods and grape smelling strain cherry pie....
> 
> I will duck out before people start disagreeing and posting leafly links...


I just got a platinum cookies cut that supposedly has some grape terps action. I didn’t get a sample of it that was dry. Did get a little nose from the plant though.


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 25, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> @Gu~ my comment was not throwing shade at you. had just never heard of the grape terps from the cnc so thought maybe two plants got mixed up. happens a lot when you're a stoned gardener like many here are


No worries, just wanted to add =)


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Lol
> 
> No likey that Paki?


No. Fucking awful. It ruins anything it touches. Dominates as bad as Deep Chunk and solid skunk 1 crosses. I grew out 3 packs of UPCK x Urkle to find nothing of any grape whatsoever that is how dominate it is. Some white grape smell on some phenos nothing like you want...Smell and taste are just bad and not attractive. If it was the only pot I had left I would probably take break from smoking. I won't buy anything with it in it again. It's lower on the totem poll than The White crosses....

It really bothers me to know that he would keep working with it. I have no idea how he could call that decent pot with all he has access to and his experience. He should have known the first cross it was garbage to breed with much less try ibls with. Really makes me question his choices now for parent going forward.


----------



## led1k (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It just seemed so obvious to me after growing out different cookies crosses, cuts, s1's that they just don't want copy cats so said it is only durban and og instead of what was plainly obvious to everyone that was growing it out as having cherry pie in it. The grape leaning cookies phenos are my favorites hands down. I have an amazing GSC bx back to cherry pie right now I got last grow I will never let go. Smells and tastes like fuckin grapes and pie with a very very light hint of soft sour upon opening the jar and getting smacked in the face with the sweet smell. Kept a sister pheno that smells same but with a death/rotten tooth smell and taste to it. Sounds horrible but it is amazing to smell and smoke. Very attractive. I find it so odd to smell smells that I hate but like in this weed for whatever reasons.


Any chance you will S1 your GSC x cherry pie? It sounds deliciously wonderful


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

led1k said:


> What were the characteristics of the plants you chose and how have the progeny behaved?


My seeds are all bastards because multiple plants hermed. At this point they are 100% experimental. 
I recently sprouted a few OBS bastards to test my germination methods, and they all did great. I might even grow a few of them out for the next round...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

led1k said:


> Any chance you will S1 your GSC x cherry pie? It sounds deliciously wonderful


I am sure someone will release an ibl in the future. I won't have much to do with it though and certainly not here to advertise for anyone or anything. I probably should have not said anything was just part of the topic though. No problem with you asking don't blame just want to be clear on intentions.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 25, 2019)

Holy shit the whole GPS site is on auction...good luck fiends


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It just seemed so obvious to me after growing out different cookies crosses, cuts, s1's that they just don't want copy cats so said it is only durban and og instead of what was plainly obvious to everyone that was growing it out as having cherry pie in it. The grape leaning cookies phenos are my favorites hands down. I have an amazing GSC bx back to cherry pie right now I got last grow I will never let go. Smells and tastes like fuckin grapes and pie with a very very light hint of soft sour upon opening the jar and getting smacked in the face with the sweet smell. Kept a sister pheno that smells same but with a death/rotten tooth smell and taste to it. Sounds horrible but it is amazing to smell and smoke. Very attractive. I find it so odd to smell smells that I hate but like in this weed for whatever reasons.


That's a nice sounding pheno, I have the forum cut up next for flower. I'm going to monitoring smells daily now because of you, lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's a nice sounding pheno, I have the forum cut up next for flower. I'm going to monitoring smells daily now because of you, lol.


S1 it =)


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

That just might happen. What do you figure the grape is going to be hidden in there somewhere?


----------



## led1k (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am sure someone will release an ibl in the future. I won't have much to do with it though and certainly not here to advertise for anyone or anything. I probably should have not said anything was just part of the topic though. No problem with you asking don't blame just want to be clear on intentions.


Thank you for the clarification. However it happens, I hope it does...


----------



## led1k (Apr 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My seeds are all bastards because multiple plants hermed. At this point they are 100% experimental.
> I recently sprouted a few OBS bastards to test my germination methods, and they all did great. I might even grow a few of them out for the next round...


I would be interested to know how they go. Keep us posted please?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> No. Fucking awful. It ruins anything it touches. Dominates as bad as Deep Chunk and solid skunk 1 crosses. I grew out 3 packs of UPCK x Urkle to find nothing of any grape whatsoever that is how dominate it is. Some white grape smell on some phenos nothing like you want...Smell and taste are just bad and not attractive. If it was the only pot I had left I would probably take break from smoking. I won't buy anything with it in it again. It's lower on the totem poll than The White crosses....
> 
> It really bothers me to know that he would keep working with it. I have no idea how he could call that decent pot with all he has access to and his experience. He should have known the first cross it was garbage to breed with much less try ibls with. Really makes me question his choices now for parent going forward.


I got some bud from a local rec shop, supposedly it was citral flo by ethos, and that shit was good as hell. It had that purp taste to it. Actually the best tasting herb Ive bought at a rec shop here in oregon.

Whoever grew it had made hermies though cuz I found seeds in all their ethos strains they were selling.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I used to roll under that belief too, and it's probably true. I gave up on the cookie story, way to much conflicting info. A lot of similar story's on others too, it's muddied up everthing. P bud and those guys can't even keep the chem story straight, lol.


P-Bud has never changed his story, all he did was sell Chemdog some dog bud. Now Weasel I don't buy his stories 1 bit.
All I know for sure is that Greg gave the NY crew his chemdog clone (aka now called 91) they renamed it Diesel (not Sour Diesel) just diesel and the Mass super skunk clone.
I don't buy the "Breeding" bs, these guys were cash croppers. IMO what happen was the MSS hermied and they sold the chem/diesel with some seeds in it. AJ bought some and grew some seeds, that's where AJ sour came from. The catskill crew grew some and thats the ECSD.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 25, 2019)

led1k said:


> I would be interested to know how they go. Keep us posted please?


Will do. 
I'm not devoting a lot of space to the bastards, but based on the parents, they have potential. 

Got a CV Triple Nova bastard in the rotation right now that looks 'meh' because the buds are fluffy, but they're getting frosty and smell 100% blackberry. 

Perfect for rolling joints or making concentrates.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 25, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> P-Bud has never changed his story, all he did was sell Chemdog some dog bud. Now Weasel I don't buy his stories 1 bit.
> All I know for sure is that Greg gave the NY crew his chemdog clone (aka now called 91) they renamed it Diesel (not Sour Diesel) just diesel and the Mass super skunk clone.
> I don't buy the "Breeding" bs, these guys were cash croppers. IMO what happen was the MSS hermied and they sold the chem/diesel with some seeds in it. AJ bought some and grew some seeds, that's where AJ sour came from. The catskill crew grew some and thats the ECSD.


But there still is conflicting info. I will say most chems, sour d, and mss all have a similar funky look, so you're probably right, or not far off. We'll probably never know the full truth..... we could ask phylos, lol.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 25, 2019)

The 4 purple badlands phenos, #3 is pure Blueberry acts like there ain't any chem.in her at all, # 2 is nice, in all ways but not necessarily a standout, #4 has the biggest stem and compares to #2 in most ways, #1 is extremely fast blossoming after switch, and very dense, very frosty, with that chem stench, pretty sure I'll be keeping #1 and #3.


Be making feminized f2s when these finish since I didn't get a male, I got one seed left of PB and hope it's a male to cross back in later.
Right now these have been crossed with copper chem, bad dawg will be the offspring.


----------



## Goats22 (Apr 25, 2019)

macsnax said:


> But there still is conflicting info. I will say most chems, sour d, and mss all have a similar funky look, so you're probably right, or not far off. We'll probably never know the full truth..... we could ask phylos, lol.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 27, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 51 of 12/12, one of my most requested strains.


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 27, 2019)

See that’s what I look for as well, grapes and baked goods from my cookie crosses.
I never really dived into the story of it I’m just happy I have it. Grow it see it believe it and the occasional hype purchase haha
So little of what I see around here is actually labeled correctly


----------



## Vicorbett (Apr 27, 2019)

Not that I don’t appreciate an origin story And the work people have done


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 27, 2019)

Cake n chem-day 35


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 27, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow i waited for copperchem countdown and as soon as it reached 0 on the timer the website said be back soon..I mean I was going to checkout at 25 shipped, guess I got cockblocked


Guess it was a one time thing, keeps getting purchased well before 25 shipped, dam site screwed me over....G moozy too gets scooped up fast


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Guess it was a one time thing, keeps getting purchased well before 25 shipped, dam site screwed me over....G moozy too gets scooped up fast


I got da moozy! Ok im done with buying seeds BYE!


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2019)

Bandit Breath week 5. She needed a bigger pot. I'll do her better next time.


----------



## vertnugs (Apr 28, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I got da moozy! Ok im done with buying seeds BYE!



The auctions can turn you into a junkie.........see ya next week lol.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2019)

One thing is i did not get a confirmation email?First time in I disnt get one..


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 28, 2019)

Yeah... These auctions turn you into a seed collecting addict!!! hehehehe... I had good restraint during the previous RAWs... This RAW, with the new strains available, I went mad no doubt and had to pick up all the new strains minus some of the S1's offered... Bought 10 seed packs on auction this weekend! Woohoo... More seeds for a lifetime.

The seeds that I'm really after are some of the Jelly Pie F2's I'm attempting to make currently. Hope those turn out nice.

Oh and on a side note... anyone growing out MACDawg, watch out!!! these stems snap very easily. Had an untimely accident with the tall MACDawg (thin), now in damage control trying to maintain plant life attempting to take clones. It also looked like this plant was a male plant, but would like to collect some pollen from this one. this plant had the nice leathery shiny leaves and a nice smell on the leaf and stem rub. 

Hope that all the GPS seed fiends got their pick at their price, I know I did


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Apr 28, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> One thing is i did not get a confirmation email?First time in I disnt get one..


Hey there , 

With my first order from GPS, I also did not receive a confirmation email. The order showed up under orders in my account thou. Paid for the packs and received shipping details once processed. 

Might not hurt to send a quick message to verify thou.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 28, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> One thing is i did not get a confirmation email?First time in I disnt get one..


Same here, but I've made purchases before and those confirmations came through a few days later. As long as there's an order number I think that your all good!


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 28, 2019)

I see that Bandit Breath is back on the list, This is the one pack I'm really after. OGKB is on my all time great smoke list. Hope that one comes back soon!!! very curious about this plant type.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 28, 2019)

Has anyone who entered the little freebie comp got anything yet? @Mr.Head @greendiamond9 @Jp.the.pope ? , I had confirmation of order and shipping(with tracking) a few days ago. I'm intrigued as to what's gonna turn up and sorta hoping it's gonna be something 'new' of his own for testing.


----------



## Mr.Head (Apr 28, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Has anyone who entered the little freebie comp got anything yet? @Mr.Head @greendiamond9 @Jp.the.pope ? , I had confirmation of order and shipping(with tracking) a few days ago. I'm intrigued as to what's gonna turn up and sorta hoping it's gonna be something 'new' of his own for testing.


I didn't ask, I figured I'd leave it a surprise.

Mine should be here by end of next week so we'll see, will be like Christmas in May.


----------



## Crash32097 (Apr 28, 2019)

They don't work weekends, you often won't get a confirmation or email response til monday


----------



## CannaBruh (Apr 28, 2019)

Any macdawg growers notice any leaf overlay mutations? I have a few exhibiting this, very strange. Looks as if a leaf were growing on top of a leaf sharing a node where fingers come out. So you have a normal fan, and then from the fingers another leaf overlaying the same one.. horrible description I know but a few are exhibiting this.

I culled a few slower/mutanty growers. I think I'm down to 6 of the 11.

One macdawg looks very heavy cookie dom but I think it's a male, damn.

Looking like I am getting a lot of males out of macdawgs, luck of the draw.

I'll share photos of males prior to cull if that's what ends up, otherwise I'll document ladies as go through bloom.

Lots of velvety soft leaves from most of the macdawgs with the one cookie male exception, it's a very strange outlier with rougher much darker leaves with spaced out fingers and unique serrations and no mutation overlay fingers.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 28, 2019)

I have some interesting Macdawgs leaf textures. And mutant ish growth on one earlier where the leaves were webbed like each leaf blade didn't separate , but that one grew out of it.
One has a split stem I'll post pics later tonight. 
At the moment 2 confirmed fems and definitely 2 males, sadly the best looker is a Male but u know I'll harvest pollen from him...


----------



## greendiamond9 (Apr 28, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Has anyone who entered the little freebie comp got anything yet? @Mr.Head @greendiamond9 @Jp.the.pope ? , I had confirmation of order and shipping(with tracking) a few days ago. I'm intrigued as to what's gonna turn up and sorta hoping it's gonna be something 'new' of his own for testing.


I sent my address but haven't heard back from him.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 28, 2019)

@CannaBruh @el kapitan

The MACDawgs I have here 2/3 confirmed male. The thin one I broke a couple days ago and the velvety one. the last MACDawg left to confirm is the thick one, this one has the female growth structure but don't want to call it yet... the broken MAC, it's doing ok... it's growing balls even though it's broke... if gonna try and collect some pollen from this one... it's the smelliest and shiniest MAC I have... All the MACS I have grown out so far, all exhibit some degree of leaf mutant growth behavior. Mostly the webbed growth earlier on in their lives... Hoping for the Last MAC to be female... we'll see after this week...

The rest of the crew... doing great!!! I have a jelly pie #1, that had a very smelly life early on smelling like acetone/grape bubble gum with the jelly centre... now that it's 4 weeks into bloom, the grape smell is very strong with this one... the others have a sour grape chemical, and rubber smell...

Bison Breath, smells like offensive body odor, and slight musky and gassy...

All the Blizzard bushes smell like vanilla and smelly OG odor...

Jelly Pie is winning in this round of smells... never grew out plants with such a strong grape odor...


----------



## tman42 (Apr 29, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Has anyone who entered the little freebie comp got anything yet? @Mr.Head @greendiamond9 @Jp.the.pope ? , I had confirmation of order and shipping(with tracking) a few days ago. I'm intrigued as to what's gonna turn up and sorta hoping it's gonna be something 'new' of his own for testing.


I did and I would like to thank @Gu~ for the Bison Breath I received in my mailbox on Saturday. I have quite a few packs of GPS already but the Bison Breath was one I had been looking at so I am happy.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 29, 2019)

Macdawgs just starting flower
#3 my best hope
and #4 which has a split stem.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 29, 2019)

Macdawg male.
Good vigor and structure I'll use him as I can and we'll see what happens


----------



## domino7 (Apr 29, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Dubstep? I planted the whole pack {6 seeds), and not one germinated. Until that pack I've had nearly 100% germination from GPS, and I've gone through a lot of packs. Was just curious if anyone else ran into that


----------



## Gu~ (Apr 29, 2019)

Shoot me an email I’ll get you another pack ASAP


----------



## led1k (Apr 29, 2019)

Crash32097 said:


> They don't work weekends, you often won't get a confirmation or email response til monday


2 orders I completed are missing. 
I emailed [email protected]

Apr 26, 2019, 12:04 AM (west coast)
This morning at 9:45 w/ more details
10:27AM when I found the screenshot I took of the G-Moozy confirmation screen. Took that after no confirmation email on Copper Chem purchase.
Help @Gu~ ???

Edit: My Bounty Hunter and Tomahawk are ok and showing "On Hold" under Orders


----------



## domino7 (Apr 29, 2019)

I sent an email. I really just wanted to know if anyone else had any issues. Not many companies would offer a full replacement, no questions asked. Thank you!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Apr 29, 2019)

Bison Breath 1, 3 and 4.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 30, 2019)

Dang gmoozy 24 shipped right now, I just paid 34 shipped....Dam auctions ughhh!


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 30, 2019)

led1k said:


> 2 orders I completed are missing.
> I emailed [email protected]
> 
> Apr 26, 2019, 12:04 AM (west coast)
> ...


I got 2 orsers, with no word of anything yet either, purple paki candy, and marshino breath.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 30, 2019)

I LOVE my pure blueberry purple badlands pheno, all other phenos are the round buds and more of the chem smell.
This girl has a more Thai bud structure, big at the bottom thin at the top like a arrow head. Unbelievable strong str8 blueberry, fruit nose. She is perfect for my next planned cross, Thai Kwon Dro, gonna cross her in with coots the one/Pakistani hp/choclate thai 30 year IBL.


----------



## LowAnkle (Apr 30, 2019)

And heres #1,..my favorite of the chem leaners so.far. 
Gonna cross them 2 together as well after harvest, gonna make the blueberry the dad. 
Had to support this girl.early on so dense.


----------



## numberfour (Apr 30, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies #3
 
Running this and #2 from clone, taken from the revegged tester seeds. One of the standouts from the stardawg crosses I've tried so far, I prefer the flavour over the GMO clone.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 30, 2019)

One of my orders are in transit arriving late for a week, my order made a week after I made that one came in days ago...Anyone else have trouble with usps


----------



## oGeeFarms (Apr 30, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Cowboy Cookies #3
> View attachment 4325713
> Running this and #2 from clone, taken from the revegged tester seeds. One of the standouts from the stardawg crosses I've tried so far, I prefer the flavour over the GMO clone.


what kind of flowering times?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 30, 2019)

Harvested around 30 big fat seeds today from my 7 year old clone only og kush crossed to barn burner male...Im excited as my og kush has dominated to this day top spot on most potent stinkiest plant I ever had in my possession.... And up until today I was always fearful of ever screwin up and losing her.....

I mean my og kush can give you a headache from trimming it, gas mask recommended.....


----------



## led1k (Apr 30, 2019)

led1k said:


> 2 orders I completed are missing.
> I emailed [email protected]
> 
> Apr 26, 2019, 12:04 AM (west coast)
> ...


Great news!!! 4 email order confirmations came back: Monday - 12:17 AM, 2:22 AM, 7:17 PM, 8:27 PM 
Still waiting for the Copper Chem and G-MOozy to show under my orders but confirmations are good!


----------



## dakilla187 (May 1, 2019)

led1k said:


> Great news!!! 4 email order confirmations came back: Monday - 12:17 AM, 2:22 AM, 7:17 PM, 8:27 PM
> Still waiting for the Copper Chem and G-MOozy to show under my orders but confirmations are good!


Found my g moozy confirmation in my junk mail


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> what kind of flowering times?


Damn..was hoping that wouldn't come up lol. I didnt keep notes that run but the CC was run with a number of other strains 1212 from seed. The plant that was pictured #3 never finished flowering, the other pheno #2 did (as did all the other strains). But #3 was a foot long cola in a solo cup, nasty as hell on the nose and sticky as hell so into the reveg tent she went. #2 was again nasty on the nose, tasty but very potent.

I'll have a better idea after this run but the plant in that post is 7 weeks in flower and I'll be looking to take at 10 weeks.

Really liking these Cake n Chem in flower, 3/5 females and some lovely smells and structures. #1 and #2 are average height but #4 is tall and putting out size girth and some crazy colours.

Cake n Chem #1
 

#2
 

#4


----------



## oGeeFarms (May 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Damn..was hoping that wouldn't come up lol. I didnt keep notes that run but the CC was run with a number of other strains 1212 from seed. The plant that was pictured #3 never finished flowering, the other pheno #2 did (as did all the other strains). But #3 was a foot long cola in a solo cup, nasty as hell on the nose and sticky as hell so into the reveg tent she went. #2 was again nasty on the nose, tasty but very potent.
> 
> I'll have a better idea after this run but the plant in that post is 7 weeks in flower and I'll be looking to take at 10 weeks.
> 
> Really liking these Cake n Chem in flower, 3/5 females and some lovely smells and structures. #1 and #2 are average height but #4 is tall and putting out size girth and some crazy colours.


do you harvest the buds and leave a little to reveg? how long does it normally take? i've only revegged at like 3-4 weeks into flower planning on maybe doing a few 12/12 seeds as well but not sure how long the reveg process will take.


----------



## DonBrennon (May 1, 2019)

My freebies turned up, another pack of Bison Breath LMFAO. That makes 2 packs for $13.96(with my recent auction purchase)...................mucho grascias @Gu~


----------



## Lrn2Yield (May 1, 2019)

CNC coming up on 3 weeks now. It's been a pretty stress free plant so far, gets a good watering every 4 days and some misting to keep the top portion damp every now and again. Hasn't showed any private bits yet, probably another two weeks I'm thinking. Hoping female, however if I'm let down I have a couple backups almost ready to go in the tent. Seeing everyones frosty bud pics, makes me want to flip it already haha.


----------



## numberfour (May 1, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> do you harvest the buds and leave a little to reveg? how long does it normally take? i've only revegged at like 3-4 weeks into flower planning on maybe doing a few 12/12 seeds as well but not sure how long the reveg process will take.


Yes just leave some lower bud sites
 
Give the plant 24 hour light for a week then back to 18/6. Strain dependent but you should see new growth within 3 weeks. New growth usually starts at the lowest site on the plant and shoots will come out of buds, single frosty leaves then back to normal. I'm in soil and water little during this stage, too much will kill the plant.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 1, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Harvested around 30 big fat seeds today from my 7 year old clone only og kush crossed to barn burner male...Im excited as my og kush has dominated to this day top spot on most potent stinkiest plant I ever had in my possession.... And up until today I was always fearful of ever screwin up and losing her.....
> 
> I mean my og kush can give you a headache from trimming it, gas mask recommended.....


You should reverse the clone only if its that special?


----------



## genuity (May 1, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> My freebies turned up, another pack of Bison Breath LMFAO. That makes 2 packs for $13.96(with my recent auction purchase)...................mucho grascias @Gu~


Super steal...

Bison breath is super potent,if I was not a sweet head,I'd run a room full of this funky strong smoke..


----------



## daveybc (May 1, 2019)

Just ordered some Tomahawk and Iron Horse. Can anyone tell me what to expect out of these two strains? 

As well, any problems receiving package to Canada from GPS?


----------



## Goats22 (May 1, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Just ordered some Tomahawk and Iron Horse. Can anyone tell me what to expect out of these two strains?
> 
> As well, any problems receiving package to Canada from GPS?


no issues to canada whatsoever. if something gets nabbed he will resend it without question.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 1, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> You should reverse the clone only if its that special?


I tried and failed with a collidial silver rig i made but it was my only attempt

I just planted one seed, I named it backdraft


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Damn..was hoping that wouldn't come up lol. I didnt keep notes that run but the CC was run with a number of other strains 1212 from seed. The plant that was pictured #3 never finished flowering, the other pheno #2 did (as did all the other strains). But #3 was a foot long cola in a solo cup, nasty as hell on the nose and sticky as hell so into the reveg tent she went. #2 was again nasty on the nose, tasty but very potent.
> 
> I'll have a better idea after this run but the plant in that post is 7 weeks in flower and I'll be looking to take at 10 weeks.
> 
> ...


Make me want to pop the rest of my pack I’ll eventually get there


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 1, 2019)

Cake n chem after a month of cure, soo nice to smoke it’s super potent, def fun to watch mates smoke it and curl up in a ball on the couch lol

Cake n chem clones stacking also running two different phenos of City slicker from clone as well happy with the stack soo far..

A little something I thought I would share


----------



## Gu~ (May 1, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Cake n chem after a month of cure, soo nice to smoke it’s super potent, def fun to watch mates smoke it and curl up in a ball on the couch lolView attachment 4326672
> View attachment 4326674
> Cake n chem clones stacking also running two different phenos of City slicker from clone as well happy with the stack soo far..
> View attachment 4326676
> A little something I thought I would share


Very nice. Excellent job


----------



## el kapitan (May 1, 2019)

Nice little Sundae Stallion Male. Gonna add some of his fairy dust to some of my favorite clones...same with this Orange Blossom Special


----------



## dakilla187 (May 2, 2019)

That cake and chem has unreal bag appeal, wish it gets back in stock


----------



## psychadelibud (May 2, 2019)

Wow guys, there sure is a lot of bad ass looking phenos and pics dropping lately! I am happy for all you that have found your keepers and producing the fire to supply yourself, and the masses of course ...

Got a couple little photos of my room this morning at lights out... Next run will be 5 times nicer, this one was over vegged and I crammed too many in there, which sucks because there is no room for training. I am just letting it go...

This room is about 80% GPS strains, about time for some individual photos of the strains and their phenos... I am around 35 or 36 days into flower, for some reason within the last two days I have seen them blow out huge, filling in good n thick and I mean fast too! 




 



This last photo here is just the top of a Pioneer Kush pheno... I should have got better pics along the sides of the bud, its a frost factory for sure and looks to be about a 55 day'er. Smells of *earth, coffee, and sweet kush (zero chem), rock solid nuggets!

 *


----------



## gritzz (May 2, 2019)

domino7 said:


> Has anyone tried the Dubstep? I planted the whole pack {6 seeds), and not one germinated. Until that pack I've had nearly 100% germination from GPS, and I've gone through a lot of packs. Was just curious if anyone else ran into that


can I get some feedback. regarding anybody's germination rates on hiesenguys new strains and cherry ak crosses....just bout to make a nice order of the new merch..and don't wanna waste time on duds and shipping and replacements


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2019)

gritzz said:


> can I get some feedback. regarding anybody's germination rates on hiesenguys new strains and cherry ak crosses....just bout to make a nice order of the new merch..and don't wanna waste time on duds and shipping and replacements


From what I seen the heisen beans are good to go. Im not sure on the cherry ak crosses but Im willing to bet theyre good to go as well.

I know a few people here on RIU are still holding a grudge with Heisen but dude has been upfront about most stuff going on. Chuckersparadise forum is best place to get info on his beans. Sure there is drama involve but that is just the way of the world nowadays. 

Everybodies crying about something.


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2019)

2nd California Cannon coming down at 67 days 10/14. Very compact vegged shortly and topped one time and low to mid stress training (420 Shades of Gray). 4 main nice fat buds and 2 of those are double on top (genetics). 

Very relaxing highness and great sleep aide. Not bad in daytime but it will give your body a heavy feeling not onefor driving or riding. Not the best for typing.


----------



## predd (May 2, 2019)

Hi Gu, I sent you an email on Easter sunday about my missing nuggets/refund from the s1 fiasco......any chance I could get what I had left back as I paid you cash?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 2, 2019)

gritzz said:


> can I get some feedback. regarding anybody's germination rates on hiesenguys new strains and cherry ak crosses....just bout to make a nice order of the new merch..and don't wanna waste time on duds and shipping and replacements


Heisen is very hard to get in touch with. I have a few unanswered messages from him, that were sent within the last 2 weeks. Has he been around the forums lately? 

As far as his beans go, I have not heard anything negative about them...


----------



## Rivendell (May 2, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Heisen is very hard to get in touch with. I have a few unanswered messages from him, that were sent within the last 2 weeks. Has he been around the forums lately?
> 
> As far as his beans go, I have not heard anything negative about them...


On all the time on chuckers paradise, he is no longer on RIU.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 2, 2019)

If you read back you’ll see Gu already replacing Heisen packs with zero germination. Fluke. Maybe. Trust heisendoosh at your own risk. 

The Moss Cutty packs look decent. Strange I’ve never heard of him before now. It if that truly is a cherry ak pheno dad. The crosses should be lit.


----------



## Goats22 (May 2, 2019)

there have been a few mixed reports on germ rates, but i've seen multiple others like @LubdaNugs get 100% when popping beans from 2-3 different strains each.


----------



## chatttimes (May 2, 2019)

jeez just saw all the cherry ak hybrids are 126 bucks at GP
@mos_cutty posted on IG the other day that all his packs are 50 and has a "player pack" with all the hybrids plus a Maraschino Cookies thats only available in the multi-pack, excuse me, PLAYER pack haha..


----------



## Rivendell (May 3, 2019)

Fems are the same deal, much better deal buying direct with the discount code Heisen gave out on CP forum.

The profit margins in the seed game can be pretty crazy if sellers choose to stick it to their customers. Not many products out there with 100%-500% margins in main stream retail. A normal business would have no customers if they marked items up in the same way.


----------



## Goats22 (May 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Fems are the same deal, much better deal buying direct with the discount code Heisen gave out on CP forum.
> 
> The profit margins in the seed game can be pretty crazy if sellers choose to stick it to their customers. Not many products out there with 100%-500% margins in main stream retail. A normal business would have no customers if they marked items up in the same way.


it's not really an apples to apples comparison though. only now are some of these breeders doing things legally. most are still far from legal. you're paying for the risk they're assuming is how i see it. to a point of course, some breeders are fucking crazy with their prices and i won't support them.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 3, 2019)

Gonna be about a 8 week pheno looks like.


----------



## led1k (May 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Gonna be about a 8 week pheno looks like.
> View attachment 4327395


Beautiful! What is it?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 3, 2019)

led1k said:


> Beautiful! What is it?


Purple badlands #1, pregnant by extremely vigorous copper chem male, off spring is Bad dawg.
Also making fem f2s, with my pure blueberry pheno.


----------



## appleseeddude (May 3, 2019)

Prices are super cheap on ebay.Look under hemp seeds $25.00 for a 10 seeds.


----------



## Rivendell (May 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's not really an apples to apples comparison though. only now are some of these breeders doing things legally. most are still far from legal. you're paying for the risk they're assuming is how i see it. to a point of course, some breeders are fucking crazy with their prices and i won't support them.


The guys taking the risks are the guys offering the respectable prices...

Its the reseller mark up that is so far out of the realm of reality in a lot of cases. Most retail stores are happy with 30-40% margins.

I was just making the point that this strategy flies in the face of established business practices is all. Of course anyone can charge anything for a product, but when customers find out you are screwing them, they don't return.

Their is vastly more money to be made with a loyal long term customer versus fleecing that customer once and losing the returning business.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 3, 2019)

appleseeddude said:


> Prices are super cheap on ebay.Look under hemp seeds $25.00 for a 10 seeds.


Not on a bet.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 3, 2019)

My Cackleberry kicking into gear after a 5 week flower, then trim back and on 24 hr light set up. Indoors at night then sunbathing during the day. It took a few weeks to go and now around 1" in last 48 hrs.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 3, 2019)

For someone looking for an indica dominant strain would y’all recommend Tomahawk or Pebble Pusher? Looking for something that will help with nauseaand back/stomach pain. Need to decide which one to get asap! Please only people that have grown and smoked one or preferably both of these two strains reply.


----------



## tman42 (May 3, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 58 of 12/12


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Not on a bet.


Perfect time to post, hope you were smokin....


----------



## macsnax (May 3, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> For someone looking for an indica dominant strain would y’all recommend Tomahawk or Pebble Pusher? Looking for something that will help with nauseaand back/stomach pain. Need to decide which one to get asap! Please only people that have grown and smoked one or preferably both of these two strains reply.


I would think tomahawk would be a heavier smoke


----------



## LowAnkle (May 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Perfect time to post, hope you were smokin....


Perfect time.for you that is lol 6.20 for me.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> For someone looking for an indica dominant strain would y’all recommend Tomahawk or Pebble Pusher? Looking for something that will help with nauseaand back/stomach pain. Need to decide which one to get asap! Please only people that have grown and smoked one or preferably both of these two strains reply.


I would skip on the pebble pusher, unless your willing to really look hard for a fruity pebble pheno by growing several out. I have 6 females right now, from 2 different packs and I only have one that barely had any sweetness to it. I am only around 40 days into flower though, so it may change down the road. Seems like the stardawg male dominates the pebbles in this cross...

If you were looking for a heavier indica I would probably go with TNT, Pioneer Kush, or one of the OG crosses. Someone not too long ago had several hibernate crosses they had made, f2s I think. Those would be nice as well.

Edit: I would also say that maybe you would get lucky and find a pebble pheno right off the bat. I remember when I grew Jelly Pie, every damn one of them had jelly terps, the grape pie really dominated the stardawg for once. Compared to everything else I have grown from GPS where the SD stud always dominates more so than not. Pioneer seems to be another one, where bubba has more domination as does OBS and Sundance Kid.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 3, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I would skip on the pebble pusher, unless your willing to really look hard for a fruity pebble pheno by growing several out. I have 6 females right now, from 2 different packs and I only have one that barely had any sweetness to it. I am only around 40 days into flower though, so it may change down the road. Seems like the stardawg male dominates the pebbles in this cross...
> 
> If you were looking for a heavier indica I would probably go with TNT, Pioneer Kush, or one of the OG crosses. Someone not too long ago had several hibernate crosses they had made, f2s I think. Those would be nice as well.
> 
> Edit: I would also say that maybe you would get lucky and find a pebble pheno right off the bat. I remember when I grew Jelly Pie, every damn one of them had jelly terps, the grape pie really dominated the stardawg for once. Compared to everything else I have grown from GPS where the SD stud always dominates more so than not. Pioneer seems to be another one, where bubba has more domination as does OBS and Sundance Kid.


Believe Amos otis has those hibernates.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2019)

Also would like to note, I am running a ton of GPS gear atm. I would have to say that the Pebble Pusher has the smallest buds of any other strain in the room, also had more spacing between bud set. I am staying away from it after this run... Just doesn't seem like the fruity pebble og and SD pair well with each other, and that happens. 

I am however gonna finish my two packs out (I used half a pack each of two packs), and hopefully find me an FPOG pheno, after that I'm done with the PP.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Believe Amos otis has those hibernates.


You may be right, but I was thinking either @CAPT CHESAPEAKE or @mistermagoo .


----------



## Goats22 (May 3, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Believe Amos otis has those hibernates.


brisco's bargain beans if you're wondering! @Amos Otis

edit - i believe the F2s he made may have been copper chem... he may have done hibernate as well? idk...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> brisco's bargain beans if you're wondering! @Amos Otis
> 
> edit - i believe the F2s he made may have been copper chem... he may have done hibernate as well? idk...


Yeah, both got passed out as freebies at DCSE; I kept about 20 of each. I've wanted to do a Hibernate f2 x Dank Sinatra f2 or vice versa if I can ever get to it.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Yeah, both got passed out as freebies at DCSE; I kept about 20 of each. I've wanted to do a Hibernate f2 x Dank Sinatra f2 or vice versa if I can ever get to it.


Yeah i saw those on DCSE but most of your seeds seem to run on the sativa side which I am not after right now.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 3, 2019)

@AlienAthena I sent you a PM to lead you in the direction to some killer indicas...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 4, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Yeah i saw those on DCSE but most of your seeds seem to run on the sativa side which I am not after right now.


What's sweet is that DCSE carries over 30 seed makers if you can't find an in stock Brisco bean to suit you, including @Useful Seeds , Big Worm, and Doc's, all of whom have a long presence on RIU. Supporting DCSE also benefits veterans, disabled, and care providers. His service is 2nd to none.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 4, 2019)

Texas butter lower main cola


----------



## Vicorbett (May 4, 2019)

7 days a week homegirls dont care what day it is
Still lovin what I do
Hope y’all havin a great start to your weekend


----------



## klx (May 4, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4327718 Texas butter lower main cola


*scurries to fridge to check if I have this in the vault.....

....smiles.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 4, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> 7 days a week homegirls dont care what day it is
> Still lovin what I do
> Hope y’all havin a great start to your weekend


Keep it up...loving what you do as well.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 4, 2019)

@AlienAthena are you able to receive PM's yet?


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2019)

Solo with Copper Chem f2 in the stem. Tasty hash-earth and heavy marijuana notes this AM! Wake and deep fry! Gotta work in a couple hours helping people have fun. Got 15 of those Copper Chem F2 beans left and plenty of the bud from last run. Will find my man child when I run this fall.

Never used DCSE but they seem to make people happy and have some cool product lines.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 4, 2019)

Damn, I know a couple of days ago I posted an update of my room but Jesus! These buds are filling in incredibly fast! 

Just had to post a little more... Hang in there with me y'all, as I don't have the picture quality I used to on this cheapo phone.


 


Sundance Kid #4. (This one is straight up a legit Sunset Pheno, hard not to eat it. Everytime I smell her I get the munchies instantly!)
 


Sundance #2 (A sickeningly sweet, gassy, fruity rotten sherbet pheno... A touch of the Chem D)

 


Pebble Pusher #6 ( This one has zero sweetness to it, all chem. As with every PP I am running, none have a FPOG smell... Well, there are a couple in the back of the room I have not crawled to yet to check, but from a distance they look identical to this pheno... maybe I will get lucky but SD dominates this cross!)

 


Pioneer Kush (Love this one... Straight bubba funk for sure! Although she will be a low yield, this will be perfect head stash and low yield was expected!)

 




This is not a GPS strain... This is Orange Cheddar (feminized) by Cannarado. I LOVE her odor, a sweet cheddar, cheesy smell with sweet candy orange citrus background. Definitely running more rado gear in the future as 4 female beans are almost entirely identical and frosty as hell... That is a good sign! Very stable and uniform.
 



Finally, just another shot of the front end of the room... Harvest cannot get here fast enough!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 4, 2019)

Left this one out... Cookies N Chem #4 (this pheno is doughy and sweet, with a touch of gas. Delicious for sure!)


----------



## mistermagoo (May 4, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> You may be right, but I was thinking either @CAPT CHESAPEAKE or @mistermagoo .


Yes I have quite a few hibernate crosses plus f2s 

Message me for more info


----------



## hillbill (May 4, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Yes I have quite a few hibernate crosses plus f2s
> 
> Message me for more info


Good going there Magoo.


----------



## mistermagoo (May 4, 2019)

Hibernate F2s two different moms, same male

sweet pink grapefruit x hibernate 

Strawberry Night Rider x hibernate 

Nepali Queen 1 x hibernate 

Nepali Queen 2 x hibernate 

Nepali Queen 4 x hibernate 

SAGE #4 x hibernate


----------



## AlienAthena (May 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> What's sweet is that DCSE carries over 30 seed makers if you can't find an in stock Brisco bean to suit you, including @Useful Seeds , Big Worm, and Doc's, all of whom have a long presence on RIU. Supporting DCSE also benefits veterans, disabled, and care providers. His service is 2nd to none.


Yeah Greenpoint and DCSE have been the two places I’ve ordered from. Can’t lie tho, sometimes the freebies over at DCSE will sway me into making a purchase.


----------



## Palomar (May 4, 2019)

Any info on the Genius Grandaddy and Maraschino or are these new? Love to get some feedback if you have these running. Placed third order during auction... I’ve run the Bodega so far.

respect,
pal


----------



## Goats22 (May 4, 2019)

Palomar said:


> Any info on the Genius Grandaddy and Maraschino or are these new? Love to get some feedback if you have these running. Placed third order during auction... I’ve run the Bodega so far.
> 
> respect,
> pal


check out mos cutty on ig. they're his beans and he has lots of pics.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 4, 2019)

Word up my bitches


----------



## AlienAthena (May 4, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate F2s two different moms, same male
> 
> sweet pink grapefruit x hibernate
> 
> ...


Interested in the Nepali Queen crosses and what is the Strawberry Night Rider? I need very heavy body stone that would help with pain really. So any of these that would relax me and help me sleep or rid me of nausea. Also those Hibernate F2s sound nice.


----------



## D'sNuts (May 4, 2019)

I found an I-95 leaning Night Rider that helps me sleep. mmmm


----------



## el kapitan (May 4, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn, I know a couple of days ago I posted an update of my room but Jesus! These buds are filling in incredibly fast!
> 
> Just had to post a little more... Hang in there with me y'all, as I don't have the picture quality I used to on this cheapo phone.
> 
> ...


Fuckin A yeah looking bountiful in there. If it didn't make my forearms break out in hives I'd wanna sleep on that cloudy cushion of juicy buds lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 4, 2019)

I can see why Jelly Pie has such a reputation. I have two big girls just blowing up growth after a long veg/flower/veg. Can not wait until October to get to smoke it. They are going outdoors to become trees of goodness. They have 2 more weeks in their 5 gallon pots, then into raised beds.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 4, 2019)

What's up y'all I decide to do a write up on the green pheno of the Bodega Bubblegum that's been curing for almost 3 months now. I will add that I'm currently dealing with the stomach flu/nausea so I'll do write up when I'm feeling 100% also. So I only have 3 grams of this left at the moment so I'm going to roll up a lil 0.5g joint for this.The smell of this one isn't strong it's very floral with a small tiny hint of gas. This one had some nanners due to light leak and I got soooo many seeds and I chopped her early due to this but she still produced an ounce. Also found out my 240w Quantum board was at 120 watts during that grow in my 3x3 and I got 161 grams off of 6 plants ( 2 BBs) in 2 gal pots so I can't wait to see what they do on full power. 




Okay so I can say I'm high right now. Toked on that lil thang for a good 25 minutes and initially the high hit my head first like I had to turn down my music because it was too loud. Then I decided to go outside with the dog but within 10 minutes my legs started feeling heavy af so I had to end that. Dry mouth is very real with this one and I can feel the munchies starting to hit about 30 minutes later. Now the music is bumping and I feel decent but this doesn't touch the back pain at all but that's okay because the nausea has been calmed for now. This could've been better without the mishaps listed above so I'll come back to this strain and try growing again. I'll give this a 6.5/10. I'll review the purple pheno in 3 days. I'm going to give walking an attempt again now. 

Also I hope this encourages others to give smoke reports.

edit: about 45 minutes or so after writing my original report I saw that had enough BB in the grinder to go in my Arizer Solo and boy does that thang hit behind the eyes and head before your whole boy. Ended up taking a nice little nap before the dog woke me up so I’ll give this a solid 7/10. Sometimes the method of delivery isn’t right for certain strains for what you’re after.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 4, 2019)

Smokin on raindance-its fookin kill bud-sour skittles & hints of gas super impressed w/hibernate so far  p.s. got city slicker today on auction-damn you @Vicorbett


----------



## psychadelibud (May 4, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Yes I have quite a few hibernate crosses plus f2s
> 
> Message me for more info


Yes, it was you... lol. I thought I was right on that one.

I would like to try out some hibernate myself, have grown a ton of GPS but never got around to the hibernate.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 4, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Fuckin A yeah looking bountiful in there. If it didn't make my forearms break out in hives I'd wanna sleep on that cloudy cushion of juicy buds lol


Man, I thought it was just me. I am not that bad, but, especially in the heat out working in my guerilla plots I always get itchy as fuck and my arms and chest turn red from the fans brushing up against my skin. I dont usually get hives, but the hotter I am the worse it gets... I itch like a mad man! Not so bad indoors, unless I get hot lol.

I wish you could come on over and kick back in the jungle with me, it is almost trim time ya know.... and I gotta trim ALL of that myself.


----------



## el kapitan (May 5, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Man, I thought it was just me. I am not that bad, but, especially in the heat out working in my guerilla plots I always get itchy as fuck and my arms and chest turn red from the fans brushing up against my skin. I dont usually get hives, but the hotter I am the worse it gets... I itch like a mad man! Not so bad indoors, unless I get hot lol.
> 
> I wish you could come on over and kick back in the jungle with me, it is almost trim time ya know.... and I gotta trim ALL of that myself.


Oh yeah when I'm reaching into the canopy my arms get itchy, depends on their age on how much I itch and it acts like poison oak except it's gone over the next 8 or 12 hours.
I see you're gonna have a lotta work ahead for ya, wish I could help it'd be a gas I'm sure.
It looks really well stacked and healthy, I know it smells amazing right now.


----------



## mordynyc (May 5, 2019)

Chinook Haze


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2019)

May I suggest investing in California Cannon beans if wanting a very relaxing heavy body stone. Strong Indica around 9 weeks flower and very dense buds. Lasts long time in my stash as I don’t use it much in the daytime and it is so effective I mostly use late. One of the few that seems to make my legs feel “heavy”.

My wife battles insomnia and CC has been excellent with her.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 5, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Smokin on raindance-its fookin kill bud-sour skittles & hints of gasView attachment 4327925 super impressed w/hibernate so farView attachment 4327926 View attachment 4327927 p.s. got city slicker today on auction-damn you @Vicorbett


It is a vicious cycle haha mostly dark beautiful bud though and people love it  nice looking stuff Bubby'sndalab!


----------



## Mr.Head (May 5, 2019)

I got my pack of Bison Breath. Thanks @Gu~ 

I'll be starting these as soon as I can. Definitely a strain I was interested in.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 5, 2019)

Mr.Head said:


> I got my pack of Bison Breath. Thanks @Gu~
> 
> I'll be starting these as soon as I can. Definitely a strain I was interested in.


Here are some shots of side nugs from Bison Breath 1,3,and 4. They are sticky, stinky, dense buds, and they are good producers.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 5, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here are some shots of side nugs from Bison Breath 1,3,and 4. They are sticky, stinky, dense buds, and they are good producers.
> View attachment 4328418
> View attachment 4328419
> View attachment 4328421


Looks great! Going to pheonhunt that next


----------



## Vicorbett (May 5, 2019)

Sky dweller great OG structure on keepers runs long 10 wks


----------



## Gu~ (May 5, 2019)

Another excellent grow for Mr FrostRailOrganics himself!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

Pb#1 only day 48 flowering, shes.nearly done.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Another excellent grow for Mr FrostRailOrganics himself!


Thank you sir! 
Insta frostrailorganics


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I would skip on the pebble pusher, unless your willing to really look hard for a fruity pebble pheno by growing several out. I have 6 females right now, from 2 different packs and I only have one that barely had any sweetness to it. I am only around 40 days into flower though, so it may change down the road. Seems like the stardawg male dominates the pebbles in this cross...
> 
> If you were looking for a heavier indica I would probably go with TNT, Pioneer Kush, or one of the OG crosses. Someone not too long ago had several hibernate crosses they had made, f2s I think. Those would be nice as well.
> 
> Edit: I would also say that maybe you would get lucky and find a pebble pheno right off the bat. I remember when I grew Jelly Pie, every damn one of them had jelly terps, the grape pie really dominated the stardawg for once. Compared to everything else I have grown from GPS where the SD stud always dominates more so than not. Pioneer seems to be another one, where bubba has more domination as does OBS and Sundance Kid.


I can vouch for what he said about OBS. 
All of mine had orange terps except for one piney plant. It also turned out excellent and is probably my fav right now.


----------



## genuity (May 5, 2019)

Happy Sunday 
 
Bison breath 70days I'm thinking..
All good feedback.
If I don't got more seeds,I'm definitely grabbing another pack.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4328491
> Bison breath 70days I'm thinking..
> All good feedback.
> If I don't got more seeds,I'm definitely grabbing another pack.


Chunky.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 5, 2019)

What’s a good 8 week strain?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 5, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> What’s a good 8 week strain?


Doc holiday, I had alot of quick finishers


----------



## Dieseltech (May 5, 2019)

genuity said:


> Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4328491
> Bison breath 70days I'm thinking..
> All good feedback.
> If I don't got more seeds,I'm definitely grabbing another pack.


Whats does it smell like? Thinking of trying this


----------



## psychadelibud (May 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can vouch for what he said about OBS.
> All of mine had orange terps except for one piney plant. It also turned out excellent and is probably my fav right now.


I know one thing... One of my OBS's is the frostiest plant in the entire room, I have grown tons of fire in my many, many, years of growing. This one is in the top 3 to 5 frostiest for sure! 

I will try and get pics of it soon. However, the buds are not as thick and as large as the other phenos.


----------



## ShLUbY (May 5, 2019)

63 Days of flower, Cookies 'N Chem. She's not quite there yet, I scoped a bud and there was quite a bit of clear trichs on her still so I'm gonna let it go at least another 3-4 days, if not another week. Sorry pic quality isn't great but the bud quality is off the charts. Gorgeous, dense, frosty, really sticky and not greasy, but has lost the sweet dessert doughy smell it had early on... I haven't decided how to describe the newer smells it has acquired. Anyways, here she is... the lone female from half a pack of seeds...

     

this was the bud I scoped.... so friggin beautiful! The resin heads were so uniform too, I've never seen anything like it. I'll try and grab a shot through the scope later this week.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 6, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> 63 Days of flower, Cookies 'N Chem. She's not quite there yet, I scoped a bud and there was quite a bit of clear trichs on her still so I'm gonna let it go at least another 3-4 days, if not another week. Sorry pic quality isn't great but the bud quality is off the charts. Gorgeous, dense, frosty, really sticky and not greasy, but has lost the sweet dessert doughy smell it had early on... I haven't decided how to describe the newer smells it has acquired. Anyways, here she is... the lone female from half a pack of seeds...
> 
> View attachment 4328851 View attachment 4328850 View attachment 4328852 View attachment 4328853 View attachment 4328854 View attachment 4328855
> 
> this was the bud I scoped.... so friggin beautiful! The resin heads were so uniform too, I've never seen anything like it. I'll try and grab a shot through the scope later this week.


Wow... breathtakingly beautiful!

You have went and found yourself a keeper for sure. Great job!


----------



## dakilla187 (May 6, 2019)

My City Slicker, is it forever lost 

What if its lost am I screwed?


April 26, 2019 
In Transit, Arriving Late 
Your package will arrive later than expected, but is still on its way. It is currently in transit to the next facility. 
April 22, 2019, 10:54 pm 
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility 
DENVER CO DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
April 22, 2019, 5:38 pm 
Departed Post Office 
DENVER, CO 80221 
April 22, 2019, 3:18 pm 
USPS in possession of item 
DENVER, CO 80221 
April 20, 2019, 12:35 pm 
Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item 
BRIGHTON, CO 80601


----------



## Goats22 (May 6, 2019)

nice cnc! get ready to be put on your ass by that strain. stronk!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 6, 2019)

Gonna give ol’ Mos Cutty a shot with the Maraschino Lime. I’ll report back in like 4 months when I get to them. 

Slurricane f1 then DvG Foul Mouth, then Granola Funk, thennn Maraschino Lime. Stoked for this lineup.


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 6, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4317337 jellypie#4 second run. Even better


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 6, 2019)

Bison Breath #3 in natural light.


----------



## ShLUbY (May 6, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> nice cnc! get ready to be put on your ass by that strain. stronk!


that's what I've been hearing! I'm a little intimidated as my tolerance is way low from less smoking due to school (which btw my final finals are tomorrow and wednesday, I'll have my BS!) . it'll be a nice graduation reward lol


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

Way to go @ShLUbY!


----------



## main cola (May 6, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath #3 in natural light.View attachment 4329011View attachment 4329013 View attachment 4329014


Some beautiful work as always LubdaNugs.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 6, 2019)

main cola said:


> Some beautiful work as always LubdaNugs.


Thank you sir.


----------



## led1k (May 6, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Purple badlands #1, pregnant by extremely vigorous copper chem male, off spring is Bad dawg.
> Also making fem f2s, with my pure blueberry pheno.


I just picked up a pack of Copper Chem and will hope for more of your extremely vigorous. 
Would love to encounter the Bad Dawg and the offspring of your pure blueberry!


----------



## LowAnkle (May 6, 2019)

led1k said:


> I just picked up a pack of Copper Chem and will hope for more of your extremely vigorous.
> Would love to encounter the Bad Dawg and the offspring of your pure blueberry!


Thats whats up, I love that pure blueberry, its the Blueberry ive been looking for, for 15 years! (Not.floral str8 blueberry)
Bad dawgs will be ready.for.testing in.about 2.weeks, feminized.offspring from.the pure.blueberry in about 2.months. should.have a.pretty fair amount, 2 full.size.plants.full.
Edit: also pure blueberry will be hit to, Coots the one,/paki hp/choclate thai 30 year IBL for thai kwon dro.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 6, 2019)

Heres a quick pic of her. Shes getting ripe.

May even s1.her, u can tell.by looking she.took after her mommas side.of.the family only haha


----------



## AlaskaBigMike420 (May 6, 2019)

I see why people don't like sending cash even priority with tracking. I send cash for my 420 order with the expected delivery of Friday the 26th. GU I have to give customers service over there at GPS 2 big thumbs up they called the USPS and tried to get more information also with no luck, and held my order for as long as they could. I check with the USPS today and still nothing so I started a clam. I'm looking to place another order however I was wondering if there is a better way to pay.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 6, 2019)

AlaskaBigMike420 said:


> I see why people don't like sending cash even priority with tracking. I send cash for my 420 order with the expected delivery of Friday the 26th. GU I have to give customers service over there at GPS 2 big thumbs up they called the USPS and tried to get more information also with no luck, and held my order for as long as they could. I check with the USPS today and still nothing so I started a clam. I'm looking to place another order however I was wondering if there is a better way to pay.


Thats a pretty fluke incident if you ask me, priority with tracking usa to usa, is extremly solid, beyond ppls belief actually.
A actual search warrant has to be obtained.for anything usa to usa, they cant observe it or let a dog sniff it even.
And if they ever do get stuck IME its always temporary, and usually pops.up no later than 3 to 5 days past expected time. And ive only seen that happen once.
I had to call post office as well, they went to last updated.location, and called that post office.thier self, got it cpl.days later


----------



## typoerror (May 6, 2019)

I just got my letter back from the post office for my 420 order. I forgot to put postage on the envelope though... Hahaha

I better still get those golden star dawgs!


Or I'll cry...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 6, 2019)

typoerror said:


> I just got my letter back from the post office for my 420 order. I forgot to put postage on the envelope though....


----------



## led1k (May 6, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


I’m not piling on but that is a fantastic meme LOL


----------



## LowAnkle (May 7, 2019)

Heres a.lower nug leaning over.to.show her love/affection towards me. She has no clue what im gonna do to.her very soon.
 
Purple badlans.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 7, 2019)

Does GP still send confirmation emails? I made an order but still havent gotten a confirmation email with the address that I need to ship too. Checked spam and inbox. I have my order number written down, believe i just need the address I'm supposed to ship to


----------



## LowAnkle (May 7, 2019)

Pure blueberry purple badlands.
Shes in the harvest window now pure milky, day 51.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 7, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats a pretty fluke incident if you ask me, priority with tracking usa to usa, is extremly solid, beyond ppls belief actually.
> A actual search warrant has to be obtained.for anything usa to usa, they cant observe it or let a dog sniff it even.
> And if they ever do get stuck IME its always temporary, and usually pops.up no later than 3 to 5 days past expected time. And ive only seen that happen once.
> I had to call post office as well, they went to last updated.location, and called that post office.thier self, got it cpl.days later


To each their own but as far at I'm concerned it's anything but. I recently sent cash this last year(not to GPS), out of 4 sent tracked, one was stolen outright, two took over a month to be delivered, on a 4-6 day delivery. So out of the four, one made it on time. After the last one taking forever and thinking it had got jacked I have written off sending cash to the US. I had better results dealing with LOGIC back in the day lol. Bitcoin, PayPal or cc is the only way I would ever purchase anymore from the USA.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 7, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> To each their own but as far at I'm concerned it's anything but. I recently sent cash this last year(not to GPS), out of 4 sent tracked, one was stolen outright, two took over a month to be delivered, on a 4-6 day delivery. So out of the four, one made it on time. After the last one taking forever and thinking it had got jacked I have written off sending cash to the US. I had better results dealing with LOGIC back in the day lol. Bitcoin, PayPal or cc is the only way I would ever purchase anymore from the USA.


Bitcoins the shit for all that.
But sounds like from your comment, you arnt sending from within USA but another country? If thats the case my comment was strickly USA to USA only.
Thats what's so solid, customs are all crazy.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 7, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I would skip on the pebble pusher, unless your willing to really look hard for a fruity pebble pheno by growing several out. I have 6 females right now, from 2 different packs and I only have one that barely had any sweetness to it. I am only around 40 days into flower though, so it may change down the road. Seems like the stardawg male dominates the pebbles in this cross...
> 
> If you were looking for a heavier indica I would probably go with TNT, Pioneer Kush, or one of the OG crosses. Someone not too long ago had several hibernate crosses they had made, f2s I think. Those would be nice as well.
> 
> Edit: I would also say that maybe you would get lucky and find a pebble pheno right off the bat. I remember when I grew Jelly Pie, every damn one of them had jelly terps, the grape pie really dominated the stardawg for once. Compared to everything else I have grown from GPS where the SD stud always dominates more so than not. Pioneer seems to be another one, where bubba has more domination as does OBS and Sundance Kid.


Tomahawk is not indica-more sativa. I grew her last year and it is very strong and a true glue flavor. Jelly Pie and Bodega were awesome as well.


----------



## daveybc (May 7, 2019)

I did not receive any confirmation either and this is my first GPS purchase (April 29).

The "ship to address" ( CO PO box ) showed on the page when I purchased. I did not take note to that as I thought I would receive an email so I closed the page. I could not find the address anywhere and no email confirmation. I sent an email requesting the address and did not hear back ( from 2 different email address ). Within about 48 hrs, still no word. I ended up with a second purchase May 1 and took note to the address. I still haven't hear back but I did send an email that payment was on it's way ( May 2 ). 

Hopefully there is no problems but not the greatest experience with my first order so far. 





NugHeuser said:


> Does GP still send confirmation emails? I made an order but still havent gotten a confirmation email with the address that I need to ship too. Checked spam and inbox. I have my order number written down, believe i just need the address I'm supposed to ship to


----------



## LowAnkle (May 7, 2019)

Just harvested #1 super loud funk! Pure dence chem in a lil over 7 weeks! Pretty tight pheno. After I took the supports off every bud collapsed but also pretty wild is its not the type of stems that would snap, real rubbery. A Humble pie real dense pheno had wld snap every time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> To each their own but as far at I'm concerned it's anything but. I recently sent cash this last year(not to GPS), out of 4 sent tracked, one was stolen outright, two took over a month to be delivered, on a 4-6 day delivery. So out of the four, one made it on time. After the last one taking forever and thinking it had got jacked I have written off sending cash to the US. I had better results dealing with LOGIC back in the day lol. Bitcoin, PayPal or cc is the only way I would ever purchase anymore from the USA.


Dude did say usa to usa though...

Back in the day us United Staters had to always send cash to Europe or UK. Ive had over $250 stolen via buying seeds over seas. Just part of the "game"


----------



## LowAnkle (May 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude did say usa to usa though...
> 
> Back in the day us United Staters had to always send cash to Europe or UK. Ive had over $250 stolen via buying seeds over seas. Just part of the "game"


Damn right I was there in those days.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 7, 2019)

daveybc said:


> I did not receive any confirmation either and this is my first GPS purchase (April 29).
> 
> The "ship to address" ( CO PO box ) showed on the page when I purchased. I did not take note to that as I thought I would receive an email so I closed the page. I could not find the address anywhere and no email confirmation. I sent an email requesting the address and did not hear back ( from 2 different email address ). Within about 48 hrs, still no word. I ended up with a second purchase May 1 and took note to the address. I still haven't hear back but I did send an email that payment was on it's way ( May 2 ).
> 
> Hopefully there is no problems but not the greatest experience with my first order so far.


Yeah I dont even remember seeing the address when I made the order, maybe it was there, Idk.
I've ordered lots from GP but it's been a little while since my last order that I actually got. The time before that I tried ordering seeds I had the same type of problem and said fuck it. This time if it dont get it figured out I'll probably just quit ordering from and following GP. Who has time to go on a wild goose chase for seeds all the time, not me.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 7, 2019)

Anybody run City Slicker? Just popped my beans, got Maraschino Lime coming soon. Appreciate any comments on City Slicker. I will be running them outdoor. Potency? Taste? Overall rating?

Thank you much and a good season to all.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 7, 2019)

Hmm, im still awaiting a pack that was sent out on april 20, I emailed them twice and no response...I stopped ordering seeds from them until I hear back...

Wheres me city slicker....usps lost it


----------



## daveybc (May 7, 2019)

I believe @Gu~ would be the man to talk to. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Any word on confirmation emails please. Best regards.




NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I dont even remember seeing the address when I made the order, maybe it was there, Idk.
> I've ordered lots from GP but it's been a little while since my last order that I actually got. The time before that I tried ordering seeds I had the same type of problem and said fuck it. This time if it dont get it figured out I'll probably just quit ordering from and following GP. Who has time to go on a wild goose chase for seeds all the time, not me.





daveybc said:


> I did not receive any confirmation either and this is my first GPS purchase (April 29).
> 
> The "ship to address" ( CO PO box ) showed on the page when I purchased. I did not take note to that as I thought I would receive an email so I closed the page. I could not find the address anywhere and no email confirmation. I sent an email requesting the address and did not hear back ( from 2 different email address ). Within about 48 hrs, still no word. I ended up with a second purchase May 1 and took note to the address. I still haven't hear back but I did send an email that payment was on it's way ( May 2 ).
> 
> Hopefully there is no problems but not the greatest experience with my first order so far.


For myself I thought I would hear with in 48 hrs or 4 days at most. I put trust in GPS as a result of this thread alone. A lot of positive reviews. Things can happen etc. So hopefully it's a small technical issue.


----------



## daveybc (May 7, 2019)

Now a day you get toasted on the internet. You don't last long, the fraudsters get exposed.

Which reminds me the "Penetrator ( fitting name ) Grow Light" by HGL ( of names ) here on riu claiming the world of spectrum and design. Exposed as a fraudster on a recently deleted thread. props to @lukio for investigative work.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dude did say usa to usa though...
> 
> Back in the day us United Staters had to always send cash to Europe or UK. Ive had over $250 stolen via buying seeds over seas. Just part of the "game"


In this case postage corruption could be at work. Always a good idea to use magazine cover/newpaper folded with 8x11 white paper folded. Hold that sucker to the sun.( Not that you didn't follow this protocol )


----------



## jonesaa (May 7, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Hmm, im still awaiting a pack that was sent out on april 20, I emailed them twice and no response...I stopped ordering seeds from them until I hear back...
> 
> Wheres me city slicker....usps lost it


Same here, USPS lost my city slicker and Hibernate!!! but everything else came through... Hibernate!!!


----------



## santacruztodd (May 7, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Same here, USPS lost my city slicker and Hibernate!!! but everything else came through... Hibernate!!!


I don't think that USPS is "losing" anything-more like confiscate. Just a thought...


----------



## daveybc (May 7, 2019)

Pretty sure I read the item is tracked when sent out from GPS. So you know it leaves the facility and at what point the failure was ( in theory ).

for outside USA ( I am Canadian )If it is tracked and stopped at "customs" you see it is held up at customs = No bueno. 

I had some "Megacrop" nutes fly though customs like a breeze. THe second package of "Sweet Candy" was held in customs for like 5 days. Probably poke some holes in the bag for testing. They did release it though.





santacruztodd said:


> I don't think that USPS is "losing" anything-more like confiscate. Just a thought...


----------



## santacruztodd (May 7, 2019)

I sent a bro some herb priority mail and the tracking was normal, then it stopped. Few days later they raided his house-all over a couple of joints-no shit!!! This was in San Luis Obispo County in Cali. I'm sure those GI JOE cops had hard-ons for hours over that one.


----------



## NirvanaMesa (May 7, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> I sent a bro some herb priority mail and the tracking was normal, then it stopped. Few days later they raided his house-all over a couple of joints-no shit!!! This was in San Luis Obispo County in Cali. I'm sure those GI JOE cops had hard-ons for hours over that one.


Why would the police raid his house over that. I thought weed is legal in CA.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 7, 2019)

This was a few years ago and the police chief in that town had a redwood tree up is arse.


----------



## Goats22 (May 8, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Pretty sure I read the item is tracked when sent out from GPS. So you know it leaves the facility and at what point the failure was ( in theory ).
> 
> for outside USA ( I am Canadian )If it is tracked and stopped at "customs" you see it is held up at customs = No bueno.
> 
> I had some "Megacrop" nutes fly though customs like a breeze. THe second package of "Sweet Candy" was held in customs for like 5 days. Probably poke some holes in the bag for testing. They did release it though.


oh man, you WAY overpaid for shipping. when you get to the website, there is a canadian version just click the canadian flag. your shipping will come from within canada and be shipped via amazon and you'll get it in 1-2 days. if you use the american site it costs $49USD for shipping to canada whereas the other site it's $8


----------



## lukio (May 8, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Exposed as a fraudster on a recently deleted thread. props to @lukio for investigative work.


pow pow pow! Ol' sCammie from HGL, she was brave  gone but never forgotten.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> I don't think that USPS is "losing" anything-more like confiscate. Just a thought...


Lol.not usa to usa. Trust me....fr. swim knows.

Plus theres been ppl scamming seeds, ever1 is tightning up their security.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> I sent a bro some herb priority mail and the tracking was normal, then it stopped. Few days later they raided his house-all over a couple of joints-no shit!!! This was in San Luis Obispo County in Cali. I'm sure those GI JOE cops had hard-ons for hours over that one.


All that means is.som1 is talkitive, and ur buddy is fooling with more than js haha they dont raid houses over bud in mail.
Theres.no proof that the reciever had any knowledge of whats being sent to him.
They have to obbtain a search warrant to look at anything usa to usa.
Means a judge has to.sign off on it, and for a judge to.do that there has to proof and a cause before a pacage is ever obsereved. 
Like a informant tells the dea about a dealer sending ice thru the mail, then they proceed.to.find out next shipment.
Not 1 usa to usa pacakge is EVER confiscated at random.


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2019)

Hundreds of thousands of businesses used USPS every single day with full confidence. Our entire economy would crash immediately if that weren’t true. Even FedEx and UPS lean on them for delivery.

Worrying about something else would be better use of one's worry time.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 8, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Tomahawk is not indica-more sativa. I grew her last year and it is very strong and a true glue flavor. Jelly Pie and Bodega were awesome as well.


I didn't say it was an indica... But you are right, the jelly pie is fire and not tried the bodega yet. I know the Pioneer is some heavy bubba leaning stuff, leans much much more to the bubba than the stardawg. I can tell by looking at it that its gonna be some fire indica.

I am 44 days in flower and my pioneer likes maybe 2 or 3 more days, I got a very fast pheno out of this bunch with rock hard buds and starting to purple up really good now. My other pioneers looks to be about 52 or 55 day phenos.


----------



## daveybc (May 8, 2019)

Yes the Megacrop. I bought that last year at the Greenleaf Nutrients 420 sale. I understand you can have shipped in Canada now. I did pay a lot back then. I also got a massive bag of Sweet Candy. I still have a lot of both too, it was like a 25 lbs bag of Megacrop. I look forward to the Version 2. That shit makes growing so much easier. Especially my style. Thanks for the heads up.



Goats22 said:


> oh man, you WAY overpaid for shipping. when you get to the website, there is a canadian version just click the canadian flag. your shipping will come from within canada and be shipped via amazon and you'll get it in 1-2 days. if you use the american site it costs $49USD for shipping to canada whereas the other site it's $8


----------



## psychadelibud (May 8, 2019)

The gals are really starting to fill in and get frosty, so many different strains in this room its crazy, talk about getting lost in the confusion of flavors!.... I keep saying I am gonna get the back half of the room and still haven't, yet. I will try in the morning. Gonna have a lot of trimming and scissor cleaning breaks on my hands soon!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 8, 2019)

Sorry for so many pics haha... but, here's more. When I post bud porn, I go hardcore/all out. It's hard to choose which pics to add...

 

 

 


Here is that bubba pheno of Pioneer Kush that's gonna be done by day 50... Absolutely cannot wait to toke on this one!


----------



## Vicorbett (May 8, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Sorry for so many pics haha... but, here's more. When I post bud porn, I go hardcore/all out. It's hard to choose which pics to add...
> 
> View attachment 4329877
> 
> ...


Haha I love the jungle of towers that’s awesome bro!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 8, 2019)

Bison Breath 1,3, and 4. Lower nugs in the tent with an LED light shining on them.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 8, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> I didn't say it was an indica... But you are right, the jelly pie is fire and not tried the bodega yet. I know the Pioneer is some heavy bubba leaning stuff, leans much much more to the bubba than the stardawg. I can tell by looking at it that its gonna be some fire indica.
> 
> I am 44 days in flower and my pioneer likes maybe 2 or 3 more days, I got a very fast pheno out of this bunch with rock hard buds and starting to purple up really good now. My other pioneers looks to be about 52 or 55 day phenos.


Nicely done-45 days is fast, but I am old school outdoor guy. I keep up on indoor skills because I may go into a cloning biz at some point. The Tomahawk is one of the "put down the joint" strains for me. Only one that does that. But Jelly Pie is right behind it. Your pics are wonderful


----------



## santacruztodd (May 8, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Anybody run City Slicker? Just popped my beans, got Maraschino Lime coming soon. Appreciate any comments on City Slicker. I will be running them outdoor. Potency? Taste? Overall rating?
> 
> Thank you much and a good season to all.


Good start anyway-11 of 11 City Slicker beans broke soil in 4 days, now fully out in 5th day. Let's hope the smoke is as good as the germ. ratio.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 8, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Good start anyway-11 of 11 City Slicker beans broke soil in 4 days, now fully out in 5th day. Let's hope the smoke is as good as the germ. ratio.


I have, pics they would be in my profile posts .After curing for some time it wofted a creamy sort of citrus smell went in earthy and gassy. I mixed all of my slicks together though. 
All of them tended to be purple. 
Haven’t got to the homework part of things yet


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> They have to obbtain a search warrant to look at anything usa to usa.
> Means a judge has to.sign off on it, and for a judge to.do that there has to proof


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2019)

Harvested, that pure blueberry. Gotta keep things moving.
 
Other 2, still need a week or so.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 8, 2019)

https://www.uspsoig.gov/document/delayed-mail-denver-co-processing-and-distribution-center

denver co usps, its where my seeds dissapeared, no word from gps still

read the comments on the bottom


----------



## Goats22 (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Gps going down, good while it lasted lol he made too much money.
> If this is the case... expect ur packz to sky rocket in value by next year


am i missing something? all the article talks about it how shitty that distribution center is. where is the part about GPS 'going down'? also, are you drunk? wtf does that even say at the end of the last post?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> am i missing something? all the article talks about it how shitty that distribution center is. where is the part about GPS 'going down'? also, are you drunk? wtf does that even say at the end of the last post?


Timely lyrics...


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Timely lyrics...


Dude u put off a vibe of... does this guy wanna wrestle, scrap or get down?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Dude u put off a vibe of... does this guy wanna wrestle, scrap or get down?


He's known around these parts as 'Anus Otis'. 





Draw your own conclusion...


----------



## santacruztodd (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> All that means is.som1 is talkitive, and ur buddy is fooling with more than js haha they dont raid houses over bud in mail.
> Theres.no proof that the reciever had any knowledge of whats being sent to him.
> They have to obbtain a search warrant to look at anything usa to usa.
> Means a judge has to.sign off on it, and for a judge to.do that there has to proof and a cause before a pacage is ever obsereved.
> ...


They may have had eyes on him for something else-maybe scrip meds he was getting from Europe. I lost a friend over it, so it sucked in any event.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Draw your own conclusion...


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


----------



## Turpman (May 8, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> 63 Days of flower, Cookies 'N Chem. She's not quite there yet, I scoped a bud and there was quite a bit of clear trichs on her still so I'm gonna let it go at least another 3-4 days, if not another week. Sorry pic quality isn't great but the bud quality is off the charts. Gorgeous, dense, frosty, really sticky and not greasy, but has lost the sweet dessert doughy smell it had early on... I haven't decided how to describe the newer smells it has acquired. Anyways, here she is... the lone female from half a pack of seeds...
> 
> View attachment 4328851 View attachment 4328850 View attachment 4328852 View attachment 4328853 View attachment 4328854 View attachment 4328855
> 
> this was the bud I scoped.... so friggin beautiful! The resin heads were so uniform too, I've never seen anything like it. I'll try and grab a shot through the scope later this week.


Looking stellar man.

Chopped mine yesterday. Buds are not the tightest, probly my doing. But the frost makes up for it. LOL smell at chop [and she was in the back of the tent where I couldn’t get my nose on her the whole grow dammit] was burnt rubber. But after a day of hang the rubber seems to be fading into maybe cookie, time will tell. Couple snaps.
At chop.

 
Different bud after a day of hangen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> www.newcomerkentuckiana.com/obituary/110424
> 
> www.wkyt.com/home/headlines/Murder-victims-sister-He-died-on-his-birthday-303688181.html


I can't like your post but I hope the family is coping as best they can. 

Since the headline said "murder victim", I assume there was closure but it still sucks.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 8, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats
> 
> Thats only 2 of my best friends.
> Theres a ton more


You've got *way* more friends than me.

It's an ADD thing.


----------



## Dieseltech (May 8, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath 1,3, and 4. Lower nugs in the tent with an LED light shining on them.
> View attachment 4329910
> View attachment 4329911
> View attachment 4329913


Loyal bison breath poster almost got me ready to try it


----------



## ShLUbY (May 8, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Looking stellar man.
> 
> Chopped mine yesterday. Buds are not the tightest, probly my doing. But the frost makes up for it. LOL smell at chop [and she was in the back of the tent where I couldn’t get my nose on her the whole grow dammit] was burnt rubber. But after a day of hang the rubber seems to be fading into maybe cookie, time will tell. Couple snaps.
> At chop.
> ...


Lookin good as well man. you definitely have a slightly different looking bud structure than me. what kinda light are you growing under? i'm HPS currently.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I can't like your post but I hope the family is coping as best they can.
> 
> Since the headline said "murder victim", I assume there was closure but it still sucks.


Yea that was my boy hooch, hilarious guy truly truly.. same for.Dylan extremely funny cat.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Timely lyrics...


----------



## Buzzzz (May 9, 2019)

U know about greenpoint seeds???


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Buzzzz said:


> U know about greenpoint seeds???


Whats.that mean?


----------



## Buzzzz (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Whats.that mean?


Do u recommend them and their seeds?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Buzzzz said:


> Do u recommend them and their seeds?


Yea, most definitly. Fire.weed from
What ive ran of them. And seen.
Theres.haters always when som1 is doing things right. Dicernment is upto.u tho.
There.a.whole.gay following of haters.
Who.bitch of.gu.s ways.
Those.ppl.just dont underatand breeding and as I asked one.can you honestly say ull.be growing 20 years from.now?

I was catching heat for using his line in my breeding.


----------



## daveybc (May 9, 2019)

According to the 1967 pages behind they are well liked. I did not read them all...I can tell you that I ordered ( first time )a reverse auction for $22.50 seed packs x2 and received no contact in 1 week ( sent 2 emails ). All I can say I hope the guy is OK.. regardless I got $65 in the mail since May 2 and have not heard a word. He seems well liked here so I don't want to ruffle any feathers on how I am feeling. I will let this pan out for now. Perhaps others can chime in'..



Buzzzz said:


> Do u recommend them and their seeds?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> am i missing something? all the article talks about it how shitty that distribution center is. where is the part about GPS 'going down'? also, are you drunk? wtf does that even say at the end of the last post?


Fr tho, i may have been drinking...
But that dont change gps getting the.heat on them along with alot of CO. Ppl obivously.
Hes made.a major amount of.sells.worldwide. bitcoins alone can get a man in trouble. Its still illegal on a fed level dont forget.

If ppl is missing alot of packages coming and going, they prolly on his tail.(wont be no weed charge)

Everything I said b4 is 100% true with usa to usa mail.
If anything isnt making it to.him thats a bad sign for.him.
And if.any1 has ever dealt with feds like.swim. its very scary.. no normal jail.shit.

That distrubution center aint just "shitty" id be naive to believe that.

U.fr.think they at that post office just arnt capable. Its a easy job...its their trade.

And gu is just ignoring orders.. yea hes catching heat.
If theres been ANY delivery probs. Us to us.. its For sure.. this aint the holidays.

Not far fetched at all..
I didnt pay for one order from GPS. AND GOT ALL my orders. . Got at least 3k from him.
Within 1.5 years.
So if ppl sending the bread and having problems, its just common sense.
If it wasnt for all tracking ppl got, id say maybe a exit scam.


----------



## Gu~ (May 9, 2019)

Just a little backed up on emails. Once they get past 300 unread it becomes a mountain to climb.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Just a little backed up on emails. Once they get past 300 unread it becomes a mountain to climb.


Thats good, last thing any of us.want for eachother is heat.

But str8 up if any USA packages are getting stopped.b4 they get to.you its a cause.for.concern bigtime.

No telling what kinda crazy shit ur into, that puts up flags. Bitcoins.are fed.hot.

Im paranoid bc ive had search warrants brought up against my property, nothing to.do.with bud either.


----------



## Gu~ (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Thats good, last thing any of us.want for eachother is heat.
> 
> But str8 up if any USA packages are getting stopped.b4 they get to.you its a cause.for.concern bigtime.
> No.twlling


Everything is running the same on my side. Not sure what you’re referencing.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Everything is running the same on my side. Not sure what you’re referencing.


All the ppl.claiming that there packages are getting held up.b4 they get 2 u.
But like.I.said b4 usa to.usa is bullet proof, so many ppl.may just be full of it. 
Bc its hard to believe any priority wld be have probs within our system.
Only way it wld,.wld be a cause for.concern.


----------



## Gu~ (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> All the ppl.claiming that there packages are getting held up.b4 they get 2 u.


Mail pile is bigger than ever. Probably just slow usps.


----------



## daveybc (May 9, 2019)

Good to hear. Look forward to shipment and order processed. Regards



Gu~ said:


> Everything is running the same on my side. Not sure what you’re referencing.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mail pile is bigger than ever. Probably just slow usps.


I ordered purple.paki candy, and marshino.breath on easter. Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mail pile is bigger than ever. Probably just slow usps.


Priority aint slow tho.
And thats ppls.claims,
I have no.clue if they full.of.shit or.not.
Im not silly.enough to think this is any type.of threat to us buyers. Nor will it ever be.

If uve been getting all payments, then the others who saying this are.just amatuer (wannabe)scammers.
Who dont know.the law or.mail.system lol
If u gonna scam dont claim priority in other words. Lol b day card, letter mail.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Priority aint slow tho.
> And thats ppls.claims,
> I have no.clue if they full.of.shit or.not.
> Im not silly.enough to think this is any type.of threat to us buyers. Nor will it ever be.
> ...


Think they were just referring to an issue with the system sending confirmation emails. I had no issues with 3 orders, and then on this last one, no email was received. But wrote down the order # and address for payment. Issue resolved.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Think they were just referring to an issue with the system sending confirmation emails. I had no issues with 3 orders, and then on this last one, no email was received. But wrote down the order # and address for payment. Issue resolved.


Heard that, wld make much more.since for sure.


----------



## Turpman (May 9, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Lookin good as well man. you definitely have a slightly different looking bud structure than me. what kinda light are you growing under? i'm HPS currently.


I'm running 600w of EB strips in a 4x4. Probly high humidity causing the bud structure to be a little fluffy among a pleathera of other things I could have errors on. Got another run going with the same cut. Sure wish I had popped all the seeds just popped 3 and got one fem. How's yours smell?


----------



## ShLUbY (May 9, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I'm running 600w of EB strips in a 4x4. Probly high humidity causing the bud structure to be a little fluffy among a pleathera of other things I could have errors on. Got another run going with the same cut. Sure wish I had popped all the seeds just popped 3 and got one fem. How's yours smell?


it started off with that sweet dessert doughy smell from like week 4 to week 6 and then it's been changing a bit over the last few weeks and getting some fuely/gassy undertones. I still smell the dough, but its becoming the background smell. I'm interested to see how it smells before harvest this week. I'm running it near 70 days. scoped a mid range bud last week and it had a lot of clears still. I knew at week 6 it was likely gonna be a 70 day plant.


----------



## Bodyne (May 9, 2019)

just sayin, the postal rules changed a lil since in last few years. Yes, they are supposed to have to get a warrant to open first class mail, UNLESS, they suspect a bomb or terrorist ingredients, etc. The fentanyl in the mail has also generated some closer looks, I hear. After Seeds here now and both GPS had pkgs seized at their po boxes, seems silly to say they can't confiscate anything. It is not bulletproof, to say the least. Its still better than the private carriers, though, as they aren't bound by anything, their fine print says they can open, they can notify leo, etc. Good news is IG letter you recieve like when gps box was seized, looked just like the old homeland security letter, lol. Still a lil jolt though. JME


----------



## McCheez (May 9, 2019)

Vicorbett said:


> View attachment 4308588 City slicker #6
> darkest of the batch
> but all of them purped up


Looks killer man.. I am a couple weeks away from forcing flower on my city slicker plants.. then back out to the greenhouse for their outdoor grow.
What are you using as growing medium? I’m using a mixture of garden soil (really good) with mushroom compost (I’d say 50/50 but maybe heavier on compost side) with a lot of added perlite. Plants seem to love it right now..

Almost forgot to add I am growing exact strain.. a buddy turned me on to it, said anything crossed with stardawg is KILLER


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Priority aint slow tho.
> And thats ppls.claims,
> I have no.clue if they full.of.shit or.not.
> Im not silly.enough to think this is any type.of threat to us buyers. Nor will it ever be.
> ...


Just curious, do you use talk to text?? Are you on a flip phone.. I am sorry, but it is very hard to decipher your "language codes". 

And the "swim" thing.... C'mon buddy, were not in the pre-2k's nor are we bluelighters... Ha, well some of us may be.

You grow nice herb, I am assuming you learned with hands on personal experience and taught yourself. Now, take some grammar classes and you can find these for free online, they even make apps for this.

I know this fell out of me like a slick turd, and i probably come off as a dick shaft, but man... it is so hard to keep up with what you are saying and your reasoning and meaning behind it.

Relax those finger tips bro... calm down...


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> it started off with that sweet dessert doughy smell from like week 4 to week 6 and then it's been changing a bit over the last few weeks and getting some fuely/gassy undertones. I still smell the dough, but its becoming the background smell. I'm interested to see how it smells before harvest this week. I'm running it near 70 days. scoped a mid range bud last week and it had a lot of clears still. I knew at week 6 it was likely gonna be a 70 day plant.


Both of you guys have nice C-n-C phenos... I personally, would go head and snip her down. A lot of GPS gear I have ran, will keep throwing clear trichs and never change (this is due to the stardawg genetics mostly), till it's too late and you start getting new growth which means it is over ripe and when it gets to that point, the bud is not as good ime.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 9, 2019)

McCheez said:


> Looks killer man.. I am a couple weeks away from forcing flower on my city slicker plants.. then back out to the greenhouse for their outdoor grow.
> What are you using as growing medium? I’m using a mixture of garden soil (really good) with mushroom compost (I’d say 50/50 but maybe heavier on compost side) with a lot of added perlite. Plants seem to love it right now..
> 
> Almost forgot to add I am growing exact strain.. a buddy turned me on to it, said anything crossed with stardawg is KILLER


Hey McCheez I’m just using mycorrhizae promix and watering in my organic ferts with my soil amendments. I would love to get more in depth with living soil but I’m barely keeping up so I just can’t do it.. for now. 
But on another note holy shit the city slicker is
Knock out potent with citrus and gas smooth flavours it was an around the fire favorite last night  Hurry up and flower it out! No wonder people love it


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Just curious, do you use talk to text?? Are you on a flip phone.. I am sorry, but it is very hard to decipher your "language codes".
> 
> And the "swim" thing.... C'mon buddy, were not in the pre-2ks nor are we bluelighters... Ha, well some of us may be.
> 
> ...


Lol drunken nights, yea been growing 15 years.
Far as grammer goes, it may show a lesser intelligence(alot different than education) to not be able to understand anything except what you was "taught" as proper.
I can read pure.gooo losh from.som1 and make.it out. So if its "hard" for ya.
U know what they say.... u cant fix stupid. Lol
In true reality there no such thing as a properly spelled word.

But No offence, as I took none from you.

"Someone who isnt me", just common sense.
When swim may have court cases.
And if it wasnt for alcohol, I wldnt have been writing so much anyway. Drink once a week, weaned my self down for 2 years.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Lol drunken nights, yea been growing 15 years.
> Far as grammer goes, it may show a lesser intelligence(alot different than education) to not be able to understand anything except what you was "taught" as proper.
> I can read pure.gooo losh from.som1 and make.it out. So if its "hard" for ya.
> U know what they say.... u cant fix stupid. Lol
> ...



No offense taken, amigo....

*passes the J to "swim"...** 


I get the whole "swim" thing, and believe me... I understand better than anyone, the whole court case situation thing. You are not alone. But still I don't see the reasoning in using swim as a reference, as anyone smart enough would not refer to themselves anyway.

But whatever man, all is good and I don't cross no hairs either way... Like I said, it is hard to comprehend a lot of your posts but then again, I am known on this forum (especially this thread), to go on drunken rants, reckless as a cyclone back a year and a half or so ago... Lol so, who am I to judge. You get a free jab, bud.....

Now, pass that  back over here and let's getter done... Us "bluegrass" -corn-bred- folks calls it like it is. No hard feelings....

And, you are just right behind me, tailing me in your years of growing experience. I got 18 years under my belt this year. Cheers to the OG's!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Lookin good as well man. you definitely have a slightly different looking bud structure than me. what kinda light are you growing under? i'm HPS currently.


What type of lighting are you using? I am running 4 1000 watt HPS, in hoods but bare bulbs (no glass) plus, 3 315w CMH's, sealed room, no co2. Have everything for my co2 setup in which I will incorporate into my next run, but gonna do some room mods and in's/outs first.

I have noticed that all the plants directly and around the CMH's are extremely frosty compared to the ones that aren't. Those ceramics make a HUGE difference....



Turpman said:


> I'm running 600w of EB strips in a 4x4. Probly high humidity causing the bud structure to be a little fluffy among a pleathera of other things I could have errors on. Got another run going with the same cut. Sure wish I had popped all the seeds just popped 3 and got one fem. How's yours smell?


What are your temps running on average during lights on and lights off?? And yes, I can tell you first hand that high humidity will cause the fluffy, loose buds.. And believe it or not, you will see like a 25% to even 40% difference in trich coverage and resin production, with low humidity compared to high. It honestly makes a ginormous difference. I always keep my humidity lower than most people reccomend during flower. Used to keep it super low all the way through flower, but I have finally dialed in the perfect ranges for the production.

With trial and error, I have found this method to work the best...

- Week 1-3 of flower (60-65% humidity)
- Week 3-6 of flower (50-55% humidity)
- Week 6 till harvest (20-30% humidity) "

Try that. You will thank me.. I promise. 

Honestly if you can keep it super low from week 6 till harvest, is your best bet. If you can keep it at 30% week 6 to 7 and then 20% from there on out you will see excellent results... I even drop below 20% sometimes in the very last week.


Oh, I have 6 cookie n chems in my forest of dank currently. I will carefully examine each one tonight and see how mine smells compared to both of your guys CNC. I know for sure all 3 phenos in the front are all different from each other, but the frost factor is insane on them all! I have yet to crawl to the back of the room and check out the other 3. I'll get around to it tonight and see.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> No offense taken, amigo....
> 
> *passes the J to "swim"...**
> 
> ...


"as anyone smart enough would not refer to themselves anyway."

Yea I was never referencing myself, thats the whole point of.swim lol.
But it wlda never been.said 2 begin with if I wasnt drinking. Thats forsure.
Hate alcohol...

And yea once you got that type of years in the game, you aint going nowhere haha
Im actually at 14 going on 15 years, definitely a true passion.
Ill prolly never stop. Even if I cant smoke, ill still grow and breed.
And yea im definitely a corn bred fed Honkey lmao bacon gravy... haha be a good strain name using tennesse hawgz breath


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> What type of lighting are you using? I am running 4 1000 watt HPS, in hoods but bare bulbs (no glass) plus, 3 315w CMH's, sealed room, no co2. Have everything for my co2 setup in which I will incorporate into my next run, but gonna do some room mods and in's/outs first.
> 
> I have noticed that all the plants directly and around the CMH's are extremely frosty compared to the ones that aren't. Those ceramics make a HUGE difference....
> 
> ...


Id like to have something to lower that RH down to 20 30% myn stays at a pretty constant 50% with door opened.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> What type of lighting are you using? I am running 4 1000 watt HPS, in hoods but bare bulbs (no glass) plus, 3 315w CMH's, sealed room, no co2. Have everything for my co2 setup in which I will incorporate into my next run, but gonna do some room mods and in's/outs first.
> 
> I have noticed that all the plants directly and around the CMH's are extremely frosty compared to the ones that aren't. Those ceramics make a HUGE difference....
> 
> ...


I agree, but genetics also play a huge role in bud structure. 
Got a triple nova bastard going now that’s super fluffy even though humidity is dialed in.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I agree, but genetics also play a huge role in bud structure.
> Got a triple nova bastard going now that’s super fluffy even though humidity is dialed in.
> View attachment 4330558


Yes I agree as well. But point is, if it's meant to be dense and not so fluffy, you will get that with low humidity, much better than you would if it were higher. I have grown lots of sativa that no matter how low you get your humidity, they are still loose.

But, regardless of the strain and genetics, low humidity will push out the trichome coverage and resin, every time. As long as it produces trichomes, low humidity will make a huge difference in that department like for sure.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 9, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Id like to have something to lower that RH down to 20 30% myn stays at a pretty constant 50% with door opened.


You don't have a dehumidifier I assume? Or is it just not powerful enough?


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> You don't have a dehumidifier I assume? Or is it just not powerful enough?


Dont have one anymore, I have a air purifier, that may help.

My new indoor set up is only 1 year old now.

Lost all my old stuff a cpl years, so Im just been opening and closing doors as needed lol
Slowly building everything back up haha.

Anyone.got any GPS outside this season? I got the purple badlands clones out, doing great too. I plant directly in the ground, it kinda aggravates me when I see people using bag soil outdoors when I see great soil below their container.


----------



## daveybc (May 9, 2019)

Thanks for sharing your experience. Surly you have air conditioning with all the heat the dehumidifier brings ( and lights ).

My Danby wont go below 35%. It would be golden If you could mount one up higher (off the floorspace). is there any recommended versions that don't cost body parts? 4x8 tent



psychadelibud said:


> You don't have a dehumidifier I assume? Or is it just not powerful enough?


----------



## daveybc (May 9, 2019)

I see there is an auction weekend. Is there anything recommended for a strong loving fuel head? I am actually also interested in a male to cross with my Pink Kush( flower notes, touch of fuel and some dankness ). I would like to try to gas her up a little more. 

I am thinking Bison Breath, Copper Chem.. Any others?

I have also purchased 1 Tomahawk (April 29), and 1 Iron Horse( May 1). I don't think I will be sending any more money until I see progress on my 2 orders. Still "On Hold". Cash should have been received Tuesday.


----------



## daveybc (May 9, 2019)

Ya, order "Complete". sometimes you worry that shit hit the fan at the wrong time... I got $40 usd left burning in my pocket...I am a fuel gas chem man. But that OBS and some others look pretty inviting. Hmm

Recommendations..


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Ya, order "Complete". sometimes you worry that shit hit the fan at the wrong time... I got $40 usd left burning in my pocket...I am a fuel gas chem man. But that OBS and some others look pretty inviting. Hmm
> 
> Recommendations..


Maybe ghost town if its available


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 9, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Ya, order "Complete". sometimes you worry that shit hit the fan at the wrong time... I got $40 usd left burning in my pocket...I am a fuel gas chem man. But that OBS and some others look pretty inviting. Hmm
> 
> Recommendations..


OBS is hard to beat if you like orange terps.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 9, 2019)

Greenpoint is reshipping my lost seeds, they are great!

Here is a barn burner pheno, flowered it small just to see what it is as I already have its clone vegging


----------



## Turpman (May 9, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> What type of lighting are you using? I am running 4 1000 watt HPS, in hoods but bare bulbs (no glass) plus, 3 315w CMH's, sealed room, no co2. Have everything for my co2 setup in which I will incorporate into my next run, but gonna do some room mods and in's/outs first.
> 
> I have noticed that all the plants directly and around the CMH's are extremely frosty compared to the ones that aren't. Those ceramics make a HUGE difference....
> 
> ...


RH Day 50-60 night 60-70. Temps high 70s day low 70s night. I know the H is high but my fan is on high. I'm flood and drain and may need to cover the tables. 
I put a box fan above the light to move heat down but I think it may have been a little warm on the top of canopy near the end. More experimenting is needed.


----------



## Terps420 (May 10, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Damn, I know a couple of days ago I posted an update of my room but Jesus! These buds are filling in incredibly fast!
> 
> Just had to post a little more... Hang in there with me y'all, as I don't have the picture quality I used to on this cheapo phone.
> 
> ...


Nice freaking j9b bro! Plants lookn great! Enjoyd ur pics and eases my mind with greenpoints gear. I got 10 strains of greenpoints genetics and after this run im gonna tey em all out. The auctions got me hooked.lol . trying 2 decide what strains next from Greenpoint is tuff. How bigs ur room? How many Greenpoint strains have u grown in past? I like indicas or indica dom . the obs was my sativa dom i bought. Excited over trying jelly pie, tomahawk, bison breath, blue cherry shortcake, and purple punch.lol. i tell u that greenpoints gu is class act and will me for custumer for while. Heres a example : i sent him 40 bucks for Indiana bubblegum, 2 days later he emaild me to say hes sorry but he was out of it cause a count was off. But he had my money. So he said is there another syrain id like to try or store credit? I replied back to him thinkn hed shoot me down on my choice of strain being jelly pie..( cause i paid 40 bucks and at that time jelly pie was listed at like 148.00 bucks or close to it) 10 mins went by and he replied back to consider it done! I was shocked and it made my day that hed go that far just to keep me happy .. I then bought 9 other orders grom him .. Tbe bad part is that it didnt record my total money spent with them. And i have no clue to find where my golden nuggets i have if he stil does that or not not sure? But my quantums and 2 greenthumbs cant wait to run his gear. And sorry for long reply . and great work on ur plants any info u wanna share with me is great. Thx nice to meet u


----------



## Terps420 (May 10, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Here are some shots of side nugs from Bison Breath 1,3,and 4. They are sticky, stinky, dense buds, and they are good producers.
> View attachment 4328418
> View attachment 4328419
> View attachment 4328421


Dam bro good work as usual.. Im bout to pop these beans myself. Good to see what they give me. Love ur pics. I believe ur tester of his ..? Whats ur top 5 best from gu? I bought 10 different strains and wil b popn all gu's gear next round. Hard to decide which ones..lol thx man


----------



## psychadelibud (May 10, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Surly you have air conditioning with all the heat the dehumidifier brings ( and lights ).
> 
> My Danby wont go below 35%. It would be golden If you could mount one up higher (off the floorspace). is there any recommended versions that don't cost body parts? 4x8 tent


Oh yeah lol, definitely have AC. I am running a 26,000 BTU minisplit at the moment.

I bring in fresh air as well, about every 30 minutes. Did not hook up my co2 this run and honestly I am having great results with a sealed room with no carbon dioxide. It's a weird setup, never really seen anything like it recommended but it works very well and it -shows.. Basically I have my AC set on 78f, dehumidifier on 35% atm and I am bringing fresh air within the room, with no exhaust. Drip irrigation top fed system, promix. Works like a charm!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 10, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Nice freaking j9b bro! Plants lookn great! Enjoyd ur pics and eases my mind with greenpoints gear. I got 10 strains of greenpoints genetics and after this run im gonna tey em all out. The auctions got me hooked.lol . trying 2 decide what strains next from Greenpoint is tuff. How bigs ur room? How many Greenpoint strains have u grown in past? I like indicas or indica dom . the obs was my sativa dom i bought. Excited over trying jelly pie, tomahawk, bison breath, blue cherry shortcake, and purple punch.lol. i tell u that greenpoints gu is class act and will me for custumer for while. Heres a example : i sent him 40 bucks for Indiana bubblegum, 2 days later he emaild me to say hes sorry but he was out of it cause a count was off. But he had my money. So he said is there another syrain id like to try or store credit? I replied back to him thinkn hed shoot me down on my choice of strain being jelly pie..( cause i paid 40 bucks and at that time jelly pie was listed at like 148.00 bucks or close to it) 10 mins went by and he replied back to consider it done! I was shocked and it made my day that hed go that far just to keep me happy .. I then bought 9 other orders grom him .. Tbe bad part is that it didnt record my total money spent with them. And i have no clue to find where my golden nuggets i have if he stil does that or not not sure? But my quantums and 2 greenthumbs cant wait to run his gear. And sorry for long reply . and great work on ur plants any info u wanna share with me is great. Thx nice to meet u



Thank you very much for the compliments.

My room is 7ft wide, 6.5ft high and 18ft in length. Short headroom for sure lol, so as you can imagine I am a natural born trainer at heart, and really I have no choice at the moment...

I have grown more GPS gear than I can keep up with and I don't think I have ever had a bad/weak plant, nor any hermies that was ever a cause of concern. A nanner here and there, sure, but nothing I couldn't just brush off. You will love the Jelly Pie, I have grown a few packa of it and had 2 very nice keepers, that unfortunately, I lost....  But.... I am really liking what I am seeing with the Sundance kid. I have some very nice phenos in that one, one being literally straight sherbet muffin candy, zero chem. I am a chem man myself, have grown all of the true legit chem clone only cuts out, except for the sister, never owned her. But I am starting to enjoy something fruity and sweet on the side ya know, a little dessert every now and again? 

Jelly Pie rocks outdoors, it gave me massive yields last year. Way way back in the thread I posted many pics of my giant Jelly Pie tree. I got somewhere close to 3lbs dry, guerilla style at that. Another excellent one outdoors is Full Moon Fever, very little mold issues as I did have a little botrytis and pest issues with the Jelly. I have yet to run Dream Catcher but I can guarantee that one would kick some ass outdoors and be a pretty resistant plant. I also have not ran hibernate (wish I could).

Yes, Gu~ is an excellent man. I agree... I had some very serious legal problems hit me hard last year, lost everything I had. Absolutely everything. I had over 40 packs or more of GPS gear and countless others from other breeders. Some super rare strains as well and also, the long loved and extremely special Ky Roadkill Skunk project that is now in the hands of the unknown. Well not really, cause the guy that so politely allowed me to obtain those is working on getting me set back together again, very soon...

Anyway, to make a very long story short, Gu had me send a list of everything I had lost. I understand he could not replace them all and hell, I never even asked nor hinted him to send me anything at all, but I shit you not he ended up sending me almost half of what I lost back. I am not gonna say exactly how many packs he sent me in my care package but it was well over 10 and I cannot thank him enough for that. I have been growing for 18 years, you know how many other breeders had done something like that for me? None. That tells you that Gu is a one of a kind, I'm not an ass kisser but how could you not be so infinitely thankful for someone that would do that?

There are some very very, good people on RIU and many more helped me get it back together, including Gu... Love how the majority of us on here, work together as a community and help each other out, and have each others backs. Fucking love it! There are a handful of selfish pricks on here though that wouldn't help you if your life depended on it, with unknown reasons other than they are selfish and cold. People like that dont even need to be in this business, and damn sure can't call it a passion, those people have not a clue what passion even is. I know I see good karma in their future, and maybe some roadkill  once I ever get to that point.


----------



## daveybc (May 10, 2019)

Ended up buying Bison Breath at the $30 mark. Look forward to this one. Some of the pics on this thread look pretty "decent".




daveybc said:


> Ya, order "Complete". sometimes you worry that shit hit the fan at the wrong time... I got $40 usd left burning in my pocket...I am a fuel gas chem man. But that OBS and some others look pretty inviting. Hmm
> 
> Recommendations..


----------



## Hempire828 (May 10, 2019)

Chinook ,Pig Whistle and Genius Granddaddy f2.. anyone had any luck with these... hell of an auction I gambled on


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2019)

Seems I’ve come across tales of intersex on The Deputy. Anyone grown this with or without trouble? I have a pack that is still unopened.

Copper Chem f2 in the Solo right now and so dark and dank tasting! Not near the diverse expressions I was expecting. Excellent always for use anytime. Defoliation just brought bigger leaves and new leaves faster on these. 

California Cannon #2 is a week since chop and slow drying/curing, a smallish bushy plant with very big rounded buds for the size! Little waste. Very potent Indica. 

3 Black Gold F2s at 51 days look very much like Copper Chem with same general range of phenos. This is a strain that really deserves to be back in the lineup at Greenpoint.


----------



## daveybc (May 10, 2019)

I just switched from promix to Mokoko coco coir last summer. Mokoko is pre-washed and buffered (as others ) for ease of transplant. Mix in a bit of purolite if desired. I find that I am getting better results using less coco. Something to think about perhaps. An interesting read.

https://www.maximumyield.com/buffering-up-adjusting-the-cation-exchange-capacity-in-coco-growing-media/2/1318



psychadelibud said:


> Oh yeah lol, definitely have AC. I am running a 26,000 BTU minisplit at the moment.
> 
> I bring in fresh air as well, about every 30 minutes. Did not hook up my co2 this run and honestly I am having great results with a sealed room with no carbon dioxide. It's a weird setup, never really seen anything like it recommended but it works very well and it -shows.. Basically I have my AC set on 78f, dehumidifier on 35% atm and I am bringing fresh air within the room, with no exhaust. Drip irrigation top fed system, promix. Works like a charm!


----------



## GrowRijt (May 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Seems I’ve come across tales of intersex on The Deputy. Anyone grown this with or without trouble? I have a pack that is still unopened.
> 
> Copper Chem f2 in the Solo right now and so dark and dank tasting! Not near the diverse expressions I was expecting. Excellent always for use anytime. Defoliation just brought bigger leaves and new leaves faster on these.
> 
> ...


Deputy issues are there. It’s worth a grow out if you want to find the gem. I have two that throw a banana here or there, very late. It’s so good I’m cool with it. One of my deputy phenos was banana and lower balls. All over. So she was trashed. My personal opinion is BB3 in crosses makes some super dank but sensitive plants. Probably why it was discontinued.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2019)

Thank you, also have Cowboy Kush, anyone have info there? That’s still unopened here also. I have Hickok Haze but not ready for that long of a project right now.


----------



## durbanblue (May 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Seems I’ve come across tales of intersex on The Deputy. Anyone grown this with or without trouble? I have a pack that is still unopened.
> 
> Copper Chem f2 in the Solo right now and so dark and dank tasting! Not near the diverse expressions I was expecting. Excellent always for use anytime. Defoliation just brought bigger leaves and new leaves faster on these.
> 
> ...


Deputy has issues in my room, threw balls and seeded the room. 2nd run was the same, but got onto the low hanging nuts early and got all but one sac, luckily no seeds 2nd time round. No more runs of deputy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 10, 2019)

So I thought I'd swing by the ol GPS site to see what's changed.
Turns out, the answer is "not much"... 

@Gu~ 
You've got a major bug in your sorting algorithm. 
This query used to work, but now the list looks random.
---
https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/?orderby=price

Unbelievable.


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2019)

More eyes on more products on more pages.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 10, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Dam bro good work as usual.. Im bout to pop these beans myself. Good to see what they give me. Love ur pics. I believe ur tester of his ..? Whats ur top 5 best from gu? I bought 10 different strains and wil b popn all gu's gear next round. Hard to decide which ones..lol thx man


In no particular order-
Jelly Pie
Sundance Kid
Pebble Pusher
Cookies n Chem 
Clearwater Kush 
Doc Holiday 
I’m sure Bison Breath will be nice, but I have yet to harvest it.
BB #1
 
BB#3


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 10, 2019)

Don't have any Greenpoint going right now per say. I do have a cross of a killa Sour bubble I found hit with gummy smelling male Bodega.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 10, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> I have some gear laying around that I haven't ran yet.. What would you guys recommend from my list? Most important quality I am looking for is yield and second most important smell.
> 
> TNT
> Snake Oil
> ...


Chinook Haze


----------



## kaneboy (May 10, 2019)

I grew the deputy outdoors ,was a real pleasure to grow.
Only had 1 female out of 4,she has hints of strawberry terps ,reminds me of strawberry diesel from years ago.
Definitely have to make some f2s i think.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 10, 2019)

Bros I’m so tempted to pull the trigger here at gp I have so much stock but I’m eyeing the cowboy kush, tomahawk, and a few others genetics sound great !!


----------



## ShLUbY (May 10, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Both of you guys have nice C-n-C phenos... I personally, would go head and snip her down. A lot of GPS gear I have ran, will keep throwing clear trichs and never change (this is due to the stardawg genetics mostly), till it's too late and you start getting new growth which means it is over ripe and when it gets to that point, the bud is not as good ime.


When i checked over the weekend there was no ambers in any of the areas I scoped. I rechecked today and I'm seeing some amber now, and more milk. still clears too. I'm chopping tomorrow. thanks for the heads up


----------



## dakilla187 (May 10, 2019)

I grow outdoors and I rarely use a scope, I also have strains such as blue dream that dont go amber with lot of clears on full ripe.....


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 10, 2019)

daveybc said:


> I did not receive any confirmation either and this is my first GPS purchase (April 29).
> 
> The "ship to address" ( CO PO box ) showed on the page when I purchased. I did not take note to that as I thought I would receive an email so I closed the page. I could not find the address anywhere and no email confirmation. I sent an email requesting the address and did not hear back ( from 2 different email address ). Within about 48 hrs, still no word. I ended up with a second purchase May 1 and took note to the address. I still haven't hear back but I did send an email that payment was on it's way ( May 2 ).
> 
> Hopefully there is no problems but not the greatest experience with my first order so far.


I've had nothing but A+ service from GPS. Only issue was my bank(s) constantly not allowing me to buy even after I had called to verify payofix,etc. Finally, I went to just sending postal money orders via standard mail. Been eezy peezy ever since. Not a single problem with any order placed by MO or card. I've bought about 500 seeds. One time, 40 seeds were lost due to heavy snow and the post office canceling service for almost a week. GPS sent me new seeds right away. One of my first packs of Chinook had a herme problem, and they sent a replacement pack. I've only grown out 3 strains, but all have been stellar.


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 10, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bros I’m so tempted to pull the trigger here at gp I have so much stock but I’m eyeing the cowboy kush, tomahawk, and a few others genetics sound great !!


Lol. I know the feeling.The auctions are like crack. Brilliant move by GPS.


----------



## Terps420 (May 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Thank you very much for the compliments.
> 
> My room is 7ft wide, 6.5ft high and 18ft in length. Short headroom for sure lol, so as you can imagine I am a natural born trainer at heart, and really I have no choice at the moment...
> 
> ...


No problem dude. U can tell uve got the passion just by lookn at ur garden... With any plants or garden u will only get out, what u put into it.. I love that part of growing.. Me and u can have same strain, pheno, everything but at end the final results can b very differently by the inputs the gardener provides..this is my 20th year on the head. Much of my growing has been 2 crops a yr outdoors. A early harvest and the usual october one. But il go back threw the thread to find ur jelly pie tree u had that was around 3lbs... Then to pull that off guerilla is a feat there too. I no all about guerilla growing being from midwest in prohibition land. It sucks being treatd like a convict cause a person chooses to provide for themselves by growing a plant.. But on flip side my state seems to b jumping on bandwagon of legalizing recreational jan,1 2020. So thatll b a refreshing change hopefully. And if it does pass they are going to maybe expunge past criminal arrests for marijuana.. If the reason u lost everything was cause u got poppd by the popo i no what thats like myself.. But im flad ur back up on ur feet again by the way ur pics look.. And by gu doing that for u is quite remarkable in these days.. Like u said how many other breeders hit u up wanting to help u out when u was at a low point....? None. That makes me feel good to support a guy who cares bout his customers. I cant wait to see ur pics and to run jelly pie. Im a fan of purple grape strains.. Right now ive got 3 9pound x Chernobyl going with 1 raindance and 1 iron horse. The 2 greenpoint strains was started later and they had a ruff beginning but are lookn decent since flipd to flower just a week ago. These pics are couple days ago just to show ya..the last pic is greenpoints its smaller from short veg but got def chem funks from both allready. My bigger plants had crystals on leaves while in veg and have had weird leaves up to 15 fingers..lol hope they finish strong. They are a cross from another buddy i met online when google plus was going. Hes got a dispensary in maine. I like 9p have grown it many times. But am very much lookn forward to Greenpoints beans all next round i no that. Thx for chattn and ur info il go check out ur pics of jelly pie.


----------



## Lurrabq (May 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Seems I’ve come across tales of intersex on The Deputy. Anyone grown this with or without trouble? I have a pack that is still unopened.
> 
> Copper Chem f2 in the Solo right now and so dark and dank tasting! Not near the diverse expressions I was expecting. Excellent always for use anytime. Defoliation just brought bigger leaves and new leaves faster on these.
> 
> ...



I have run the deputy twice and found two seeds, probably pollinated by boys I didn't get out of the tent quick enough. You seem to use similar methods to mine. The final product was awesome! They do like to stretch, so just leave room.

Still kicking myself for not getting Black Gold. Sitting Bull looked kind of interesting too.


----------



## Badmofo529 (May 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Seems I’ve come across tales of intersex on The Deputy. Anyone grown this with or without trouble? I have a pack that is still unopened.
> 
> Copper Chem f2 in the Solo right now and so dark and dank tasting! Not near the diverse expressions I was expecting. Excellent always for use anytime. Defoliation just brought bigger leaves and new leaves faster on these.
> 
> ...


My deputy keeper threw a couple of sacs down low a week after flip. Plucked them off and no other issues, no nanners or sacs on any of the clones I have flowered since. 

So far, I think it's the best weed I have ever smoked, so I would give it a fair chance


----------



## Terps420 (May 11, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Thank you very much for the compliments.
> 
> My room is 7ft wide, 6.5ft high and 18ft in length. Short headroom for sure lol, so as you can imagine I am a natural born trainer at heart, and really I have no choice at the moment...
> 
> ...


Ive only herd things bout that famed roadkill skunk. Never have had it. Is it on the indica side or sativa? When my father was growing growing in corn feilds back in 80's theyd rave over the short squat bushes he had thst was just skunk. Not sure if it was roadkill or not? But if u look up skunk it says its more sativa dom but back then i no his was more indica? I no theres alot of different phenos out there. What is its best attributes? Or what is so special bout the roadkill? Just dont no alot bout it? Ive read many people like that hibernate too. Need to look that one up to find out its genetics. I can see the dreamcatcher and full moon fever doing good outdoors with the blue dream influence in dreamcatcher and the durban influence in full moon fever. My preference is indicas or indica doms. Anytime ive had any durban poison it never satisfied me. Lookd good but lacked that knock down potentcy.. Plus id hate to grow anything durban dom cause it takes forever to finish. The shorter flower time the better in my eyes..lol a couple yrs ago i ran a Hawaiian strain that i finally pulld in the 2nd week of November. Thats late for outdoors round me. Usually beginning of october up to Halloween is harvest outdoors near me. So now i wont touch those long flowering strains.. Good luck my friend


----------



## Terps420 (May 11, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> In no particular order-
> Jelly Pie
> Sundance Kid
> Pebble Pusher
> ...


Dam them sum chuncky golf ball buds. Look indica dom to me. I think bison wil b def one i run next. Bison, jelly pie, is 2 il 4 sure do next. I got only one sativa just for the orange terps i might try to with obs. Doc holiday sounds good to. Wgat is the best purple strain uve ran into? Ur pics are killer. How do u run ur plants? Medium, lights, ferts, etc? Quantums is what i chose to use as my first indoor lights.. Im around 8- 900 watts with everything. Hoping to get sum nice nuggs from them. Theres no way i could keep up with everything thats needed to run hps or mh. To many fans and to much power wasted on cooling them bad boys for me. But there are people growing sum good buds still with em and the die hards will never change, to each is there own, and thats fine with me. I just love my quantums and cant wait to see what i van do with em and my greenpoint genetics.. Thx dude for ur info


----------



## rollinfunk (May 11, 2019)

Lot of crosses with Rez's Sour D are hermie prone. Fire to be found, just watch for nanners.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 11, 2019)

How low do these packs go in the auction trying to get a good deal but when wait they jump back up! Anyone know what’s the lowest price ?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 11, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> How low do these packs go in the auction trying to get a good deal but when wait they jump back up! Anyone know what’s the lowest price ?


they drop until sold, then price resets


----------



## Elsembrador (May 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> they drop until sold, then price resets


Oh ok so if someone buys price goes back up gotcha !! Nobody buy cowboy kush let a brotha get a pack don’t be greedy


----------



## rollinfunk (May 11, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Ive only herd things bout that famed roadkill skunk. Never have had it. Is it on the indica side or sativa? When my father was growing growing in corn feilds back in 80's theyd rave over the short squat bushes he had thst was just skunk. Not sure if it was roadkill or not? But if u look up skunk it says its more sativa dom but back then i no his was more indica? I no theres alot of different phenos out there. What is its best attributes? Or what is so special bout the roadkill? Just dont no alot bout it? Ive read many people like that hibernate too. Need to look that one up to find out its genetics. I can see the dreamcatcher and full moon fever doing good outdoors with the blue dream influence in dreamcatcher and the durban influence in full moon fever. My preference is indicas or indica doms. Anytime ive had any durban poison it never satisfied me. Lookd good but lacked that knock down potentcy.. Plus id hate to grow anything durban dom cause it takes forever to finish. The shorter flower time the better in my eyes..lol a couple yrs ago i ran a Hawaiian strain that i finally pulld in the 2nd week of November. Thats late for outdoors round me. Usually beginning of october up to Halloween is harvest outdoors near me. So now i wont touch those long flowering strains.. Good luck my friend


There were a lot of people that came across RKS in all different formats. Mine supposedly was a cross that was def Indica dom. I think it was a VA Super Skunk cross (Afghan x Skunk #1). Duke Diamond said the RKS he had was Indica dom. Think about it, if you have a RKS plant and cross it or BX it you can eventually breed to the same smell/terps/high on a cross. DJ Short says his Afghani in Blueberry was a RKS afghani. 
I broke up a zip once of mine in my parents house (3500+ sq ft house) upstairs and you could still smell it in the road about 20 yards from the house. Weed got ditched b/c of the smell. Buzz was super potent. 4 hours later you would still be high. Super trippy head high in the beginning then a mega couck lock. Like someone could throw a $20 bill across the room and you can have it for free if you get out of your chair and get it...smoking a bit of this and you would not get up for the free $20. Your legs are paralyzed.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 11, 2019)

I’m looking at cowboy and tomahawk so if you gentlemen can let me get a pack at a good deal if appreciate it


----------



## ky farmer (May 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I grow outdoors and I rarely use a scope, I also have strains such as blue dream that dont go amber with lot of clears on full ripe.....


DO YOU have any PURE blue dream beans that you would let go?If so pm me.


----------



## ky farmer (May 11, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Ive only herd things bout that famed roadkill skunk. Never have had it. Is it on the indica side or sativa? When my father was growing growing in corn feilds back in 80's theyd rave over the short squat bushes he had thst was just skunk. Not sure if it was roadkill or not? But if u look up skunk it says its more sativa dom but back then i no his was more indica? I no theres alot of different phenos out there. What is its best attributes? Or what is so special bout the roadkill? Just dont no alot bout it? Ive read many people like that hibernate too. Need to look that one up to find out its genetics. I can see the dreamcatcher and full moon fever doing good outdoors with the blue dream influence in dreamcatcher and the durban influence in full moon fever. My preference is indicas or indica doms. Anytime ive had any durban poison it never satisfied me. Lookd good but lacked that knock down potentcy.. Plus id hate to grow anything durban dom cause it takes forever to finish. The shorter flower time the better in my eyes..lol a couple yrs ago i ran a Hawaiian strain that i finally pulld in the 2nd week of November. Thats late for outdoors round me. Usually beginning of october up to Halloween is harvest outdoors near me. So now i wont touch those long flowering strains.. Good luck my friend


The REAL RKS was indica dom.


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 66 of 12/12


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I grow outdoors and I rarely use a scope, I also have strains such as blue dream that dont go amber with lot of clears on full ripe.....





ky farmer said:


> DO YOU have any PURE blue dream beans that you would let go?If so pm me.


Make Blue Dream Great Again!!


----------



## smokeybeard (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Make Blue Dream Great Again!!



I’ve got two packs of dream catcher. Hoping to find a solid male and female that lean towards the blue dream side because as much as people hate blue dream, it’s still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 12, 2019)

Cookies N Chem
@macsnax


----------



## Goats22 (May 12, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I’m looking at cowboy and tomahawk so if you gentlemen can let me get a pack at a good deal if appreciate it


all's fair in love and reverse auctions my friend. there are auctions pretty much 24/7 though so if you're persistent you'll get some cheap beans.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Make Blue Dream Great Again!!


lol


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 12, 2019)

smokeybeard said:


> I’ve got two packs of dream catcher. Hoping to find a solid male and female that lean towards the blue dream side because as much as people hate blue dream, it’s still one of my all time favorites.


People not liking Blue Dream is... just ridiculous unless you're one of the rare persons who just didn't like it on your first experience. Hating it because so many people grew it... hate the growers not the strain. What's next? I hate Sour Diesel or Gorilla Glue. Hating BD is more of a trend within the aficionado cannabis community and a very small portion of black market custy's. Honestly, what's not to like about SSH x Blueberry? LMAO. I'll never get rid of my classic BD until it shows drift. It's astonishing to watch commercial growers throw out or run from classic strains. I bet 99% of the US population hasn't tried BD, but it has name recognition. Which brings me to a theory I have... GG will be the last "epic" strain to gain national name recognition via the... black market or underground. Things are just too intermixed, open, and variant in the hobby community while the commercial community probably isn't going to giveaway a GG. It'll take a commercial grower selling and marketing nationally to get a strain to have the type of name recognition of a BD or GG. People forget Leafly ran a full page ad in the New York Times mentioning BD and Kali Mist.


----------



## Palomar (May 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> check out mos cutty on ig. they're his beans and he has lots of pics.


Big thanks!


----------



## numberfour (May 12, 2019)

Loving these Cake n Chems, some fantastic smells coming through

#1
 

#2


----------



## el kapitan (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> People not liking Blue Dream is... just ridiculous unless you're one of the rare persons who just didn't like it on your first experience. Hating it because so many people grew it... hate the growers not the strain. What's next? I hate Sour Diesel or Gorilla Glue. Hating BD is more of a trend within the aficionado cannabis community and a very small portion of black market custy's. Honestly, what's not to like about SSH x Blueberry? LMAO. I'll never get rid of my classic BD until it shows drift. It's astonishing to watch commercial growers throw out or run from classic strains. I bet 99% of the US population hasn't tried BD, but it has name recognition. Which brings me to a theory I have... GG will be the last "epic" strain to gain national name recognition via the... black market or underground. Things are just too intermixed, open, and variant in the hobby community while the commercial community probably isn't going to giveaway a GG. It'll take a commercial grower selling and marketing nationally to get a strain to have the type of name recognition of a BD or GG. People forget Leafly ran a full page ad in the New York Times mentioning BD and Kali Mist.


Agreed, if you didn't tell someone its blue dream and enjoyed a big joint of it they'd be like awh yeah that shits great.
Too many commercial croppers grew too much bad dream to make the entire western United states sick of blue dream.
My 2 cents. And I had the original Santa Cruz blue dream in the very beginning and grew the shit out of it for many years. 
My legend has it that it came from Amsterdam on a plane as a live cut called super silver haze. And that was before I ever heard the name blue dream. I got it from a dweeb in Santa Rosa very early craigslist days, man that was wild, he got it from a friend in cruz...who knows it's not traceable at this point, but it's one of the oldies I was known for in my zone...


----------



## dakilla187 (May 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> DO YOU have any PURE blue dream beans that you would let go?If so pm me.


Sorry clone only, been going for 5 years now


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 12, 2019)

Jelly Pie #2 outdoors. Nice little bush to start off. I dug out around three feet under that box and loaded with good soil. Very interested to see how big this gets.


----------



## typoerror (May 12, 2019)

My orders came in!


----------



## daveybc (May 12, 2019)

Picked up a second pack of Bison Breath. Looks like my next run, the tent will be filled with BB. Perhaps I will find a nice male too.



daveybc said:


> Ended up buying Bison Breath at the $30 mark. Look forward to this one. Some of the pics on this thread look pretty "decent".


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 12, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Agreed, if you didn't tell someone its blue dream and enjoyed a big joint of it they'd be like awh yeah that shits great.
> Too many commercial croppers grew too much bad dream to make the entire western United states sick of blue dream.
> My 2 cents. And I had the original Santa Cruz blue dream in the very beginning and grew the shit out of it for many years.
> My legend has it that it came from Amsterdam on a plane as a live cut called super silver haze. And that was before I ever heard the name blue dream. I got it from a dweeb in Santa Rosa very early craigslist days, man that was wild, he got it from a friend in cruz...who knows it's not traceable at this point, but it's one of the oldies I was known for in my zone...


Yep, agreed. Notice I also said it was SSH(super silver haze)x Blueberry. Arjan won the first cup with SSH in 1997, I believe. The BD cut only we have from southern Oregon, which came from NorCal, obviously has SSH. SSH is Hall of Famer, and is such an important strain. It's bred into three strains I grow; Blue Dream, Super Lemon Haze, and Silver Pineapple. Unfortunately, Arjan and Green House have gone to feminized only. I'm old school, and I used to fly to Amsterdam to get seeds in the late 90's and early double knots. Still, even a with stabilized strain like SSH you need to pop a bunch to get that really phenomenal keeper. In my mind, BD is a Hall of Famer as well. It may only come in at a true 19%, but not everyone needs the heaviest hitters. Clone to finish it's a strong, consistent grow with loud terps and beautiful, dense buds. It consistently gives us 13 to 14 lbs (no larph) off of 4 DE's in 10 weeks. Second best yielder of our strains. Now, I'm excited. Going to smoke some.

If GPS could get it's hands on a superior SSH to cross with the Stardawg... that could be awesome. Find maybe a 10 week finisher that leaned Haze but added the resin, yield, and a touch gas of the Stardawg... *salivates*. Possible Wild West names... Silver Miner, High Ho Silver or Silver Cloud for those haze effects.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> If GPS could get it's hands on a superior SSH to cross with the Stardawg... that could be awesome. Find maybe a 10 week finisher that leaned Haze but added the resin, yield, and a touch gas of the Stardawg... *salivates*. Possible Wild West names... Silver Miner, High Ho Silver or Silver Cloud for those haze effects.


I’d go for that, pretty sure there’d be lots of others as well.


----------



## Terps420 (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> People not liking Blue Dream is... just ridiculous unless you're one of the rare persons who just didn't like it on your first experience. Hating it because so many people grew it... hate the growers not the strain. What's next? I hate Sour Diesel or Gorilla Glue. Hating BD is more of a trend within the aficionado cannabis community and a very small portion of black market custy's. Honestly, what's not to like about SSH x Blueberry? LMAO. I'll never get rid of my classic BD until it shows drift. It's astonishing to watch commercial growers throw out or run from classic strains. I bet 99% of the US population hasn't tried BD, but it has name recognition. Which brings me to a theory I have... GG will be the last "epic" strain to gain national name recognition via the... black market or underground. Things are just too intermixed, open, and variant in the hobby community while the commercial community probably isn't going to giveaway a GG. It'll take a commercial grower selling and marketing nationally to get a strain to have the type of name recognition of a BD or GG. People forget Leafly ran a full page ad in the New York Times mentioning BD and Kali Mist.


 blue dream is good flavorful strain. My complaint is it dont last very long( the buzz). Also black market dealers will say anything to get u too buy from them. And usually dont no wtf they talkn bout. They say o i got dank, its sum gg#4 or whatever just to reel u in.. Im not a haze fan regardless of what its crossed to. Long flowering sativas just isnt my preference. Now blueberry is by far better than any haze.. Just my opinion, if it upsets anyone i apologize. Everyones different.


----------



## Bodyne (May 12, 2019)

yea, the potency is the knock on blue dream. You really have to laugh though, at the cut only talk from santa cruz, did they find that cut out of packs of Blue Hen from Blue Grass Seeds 15-20 yrs ago? lmfao, boys from Blue Grass had that cross in seed form many moons ago, uh, even before the Santa Cruz cut dates, I believe.


----------



## ShLUbY (May 12, 2019)

Here's the final product. Cookies N' Chem at 68 days of flower. Has a blend of stardawg and cookie terps... like a fuely/gassy/cleaner smell with some sweet undertones. Flowers were extremely dense. The purple coloration through the buds is beautiful. From a half pack of seeds... very pleased.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> People not liking Blue Dream is... just ridiculous unless you're one of the rare persons who just didn't like it on your first experience. Hating it because so many people grew it... hate the growers not the strain. What's next? I hate Sour Diesel or Gorilla Glue. Hating BD is more of a trend within the aficionado cannabis community and a very small portion of black market custy's. Honestly, what's not to like about SSH x Blueberry? LMAO. I'll never get rid of my classic BD until it shows drift. It's astonishing to watch commercial growers throw out or run from classic strains. I bet 99% of the US population hasn't tried BD, but it has name recognition. Which brings me to a theory I have... GG will be the last "epic" strain to gain national name recognition via the... black market or underground. Things are just too intermixed, open, and variant in the hobby community while the commercial community probably isn't going to giveaway a GG. It'll take a commercial grower selling and marketing nationally to get a strain to have the type of name recognition of a BD or GG. People forget Leafly ran a full page ad in the New York Times mentioning BD and Kali Mist.


BLUE DREAM is a very dam good strain and it grows big buds that sell out fast in ky, and lots of other stats as well.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Sorry clone only, been going for 5 years now


Make us some fem, beans and I will buy a few,


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Sorry clone only, been going for 5 years now


I have grew out several fem, beans of blue dream and it was dam good smoke.


----------



## macsnax (May 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Here's the final product. Cookies N' Chem at 68 days of flower. Has a blend of stardawg and cookie terps... like a fuely/gassy/cleaner smell with some sweet undertones. Flowers were extremely dense. The purple coloration through the buds is beautiful. From a half pack of seeds... very pleased.
> 
> View attachment 4332482


That's a pretty nice one there


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 12, 2019)

ShLUbY said:


> Here's the final product. Cookies N' Chem at 68 days of flower. Has a blend of stardawg and cookie terps... like a fuely/gassy/cleaner smell with some sweet undertones. Flowers were extremely dense. The purple coloration through the buds is beautiful. From a half pack of seeds... very pleased.
> 
> View attachment 4332482


Looks dope. 
Great photo. Nice work.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 13, 2019)

Wish they would get that cookies and chem back in stock, i just won nea chem for 24 shipped


----------



## Terps420 (May 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wish they would get that cookies and chem back in stock, i just won nea chem for 24 shipped


Do u use any discount codes when u buy?


----------



## santacruztodd (May 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Agreed, if you didn't tell someone its blue dream and enjoyed a big joint of it they'd be like awh yeah that shits great.
> Too many commercial croppers grew too much bad dream to make the entire western United states sick of blue dream.
> My 2 cents. And I had the original Santa Cruz blue dream in the very beginning and grew the shit out of it for many years.
> My legend has it that it came from Amsterdam on a plane as a live cut called super silver haze. And that was before I ever heard the name blue dream. I got it from a dweeb in Santa Rosa very early craigslist days, man that was wild, he got it from a friend in cruz...who knows it's not traceable at this point, but it's one of the oldies I was known for in my zone...


I have grow a ton of the Santa Cruz Blue Dream and it is a great daily driver-sativa stone and great energy. My outdoor pulls were epic.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Do u use any discount codes when u buy?


yes


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> I have grow a ton of the Santa Cruz Blue Dream and it is a great daily driver-sativa stone and great energy. My outdoor pulls were epic.


I loves me some blue dream! 

Awesome daytime strain and bag appeal is always great.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Thank you, also have Cowboy Kush, anyone have info there? That’s still unopened here also. I have Hickok Haze but not ready for that long of a project right now.


I grew out two Deputy females without problem, one was decent and the other was BB leaning and complete FIRE. I tried revegging it but ended up dieing. Cowboy kush is also good, big round buds, stretchy, real big leaves, faster finishing as far as the phenos I got. Pretty sure it claims a longer finish time on the pack but not with my phenos. I'm on my 2nd run with CK and happy with them.


----------



## GreenMTNGrower (May 13, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> *PIC HEAVY:*
> 
> Some Copper Chem clones harvested at 71 days
> View attachment 4120036
> ...


Hey there, I am about 35 days into flower on GPS's Orange Blossom Special. I noticed over the past couple of days on 2 of 3 plants that the leaves are going a bit purple, evenly across plant and hair's starting to turn orange. In your experience would you say genetics or Potassium deficiency. Thanks for help if able?
Cheers


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

When hairs start turning early that's a deficiency 100%


----------



## GreenMTNGrower (May 13, 2019)

Ok so if I am using biocanna as per their regimen, what should I go get to help with the potassium deficiency then?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

Check your ppms. Try watering in between feedings. Most people run their fertilizer to strong. 500-800ppm is what I run.

Also check you ph.

3-1-4-2-1-4 is the perfect ratio for plants. N that is n-p-k-ca-mg-s. I use salts and can hit this ratio dead on.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

How long is it taking people to get a response to their emails nowadays??

It's order related so I'm kinda surprised at how long it's taking.


----------



## daveybc (May 13, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> How long is it taking people to get a response to their emails nowadays??
> 
> It's order related so I'm kinda surprised at how long it's taking.



I have had complaints about this as well. Apparently others have had A+ service. I personally think emails should be answered within 48 hrs - 4 business days max. GU really needs to hire someone to take care of this if he can't do it.

When you win an auction always take note to PO BOX address, do not close purchase page. In the event you don't receive an email confirmation which I didn't for 3 auctions. I only received the latest confirmation for the win on my 4th purchase. THe PO box is on this confirmation email. I would expect to get this with every purchase.

I have tracked 2 bean pack moving through San Fran, so I know the tracking number is now live. The other bean packs I will send payment,


----------



## GreenMTNGrower (May 13, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Check your ppms. Try watering in between feedings. Most people run their fertilizer to strong. 500-800ppm is what I run.
> 
> Also check you ph.
> 
> 3-1-4-2-1-4 is the perfect ratio for plants. N that is n-p-k-ca-mg-s. I use salts and can hit this ratio dead on.


Thank you for the replies. on the flipside, could what the leaves/flowers are showing also be from too much vs a deficiency?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

GreenMTNGrower said:


> Thank you for the replies. on the flipside, could what the leaves/flowers are showing also be from too much vs a deficiency?


Yeah, should have chose my words better. 

I have found that half strength dosage is optimal, as far as anything bottled/commercial.


----------



## GreenMTNGrower (May 13, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Yeah, should have chose my words better.
> 
> I have found that half strength dosage is optimal, as far as anything bottled/commercial.


ok, thanks. I appreciate it mucho!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 13, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> When hairs start turning early that's a deficiency 100%


Deficiency of what?


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 13, 2019)

I've never had the problem so I've never had to remedy it myself. A friend used to get that, he fed at 1.8-2.0 steady. We used to run the same strain and I never had it. This was like 20 years ago when we started out. We ran same nutes, ph'd the same, similar environment, everything was the same except the EC/ppm level. I suggested cutting his feeds back and voila, no more burnt tips and hairs. 

Had I had this issue a few years later I might have been able to pinpoint and diagnose through the mixing of my feed(as I started making my own fert mix) but it didn't so I can't really say which is the culprit. I would say it's just over feeding and a build up of excess fertilizer causing some kind of plant toxicity. 

Less is more with fertilizer, #1 rule. Overfeeding just once can cause lock out. I don't know why but I used to see it with alot of my friends, they felt like if they hit it with more Monster bloom it's magically gonna make the buds bigger. The thing is the plant will only eat what it needs,n that is the ratio that I mentioned earlier. Anything extra is just gonna build up n cause a lock out.

Hope this helps some folk. Less is more!


----------



## Terps420 (May 13, 2019)

Greenthumbs256 said:


> yes last 2 pics, jp!
> 
> but here I got u one better! winner who can tell me what this is gets a cookie! lol
> 
> View attachment 4287824 View attachment 4287825


 thats sum organic soil there. Mycellium.i got pics similuar pics. I use kiddie pools from walmart to mix soil and to let soil cook. Nice pics dude


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 13, 2019)

These Bison Breath gals are very photogenic, I can’t help myself. I take pictures nearly every day. Here are a few from today.
#1
 
#3
 
#4


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

Who's got a sticky nose right now from smelling too close? Lol. 
Besides me.
A dozen new GPS flavors at 21 days are starting to smell lovely...I cant wait for more.
Right now the standouts are Sundae Stallion, Pebble Pusher and Pioneer Kush.
Several of each. I'm hoping for more smell out of Cowboy Cookies but they're just not there yet.
Sky Warden is stinkin a little. 
Chinook smells like any old haze and is lookin large yielding so far.
Orange Blossom Special reminds me of other strains I wasn't excited about so I'm hoping for more orange to Express itself otherwise she'll get chopped.


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

On another note I'm eliminating my Tomahawk for being a bad girl. Late in flower hermies. Just dont wanna risk it I've run her 3 or 4 times and its killer smoke, so I'll hunt thru the rest of my seed pack for a new pheno.
Here's a few pics at 62 days, chopping in 2 days so the coco can dry out some.


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

Here's a lovely Doc Holiday. Day 62.


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

And now for the real depressing news...
Macdawg update . This is my number 4. Great frost. I may still keep her cuz my number 3 has no frost but no Male parts mixed in with female parts as of yet.. and my number 8 is not looking strong...


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

Here's the 3 fems out of 9 seeds. Yes they're in small pots. Testers tryin not to take up too much space til I see potential. 
So possibly not the best representation but I've got a clone of each to try again with and they'll get more attention.


----------



## el kapitan (May 13, 2019)

Macdawg #4 around day 15 close up. This is a lot of sugar for me this early so if she just throws some balls on lowers I'll just semi sea of green em and see what happens. I saved pollen from the best looking Male too.


----------



## macsnax (May 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Macdawg #4 around day 15 close up. This is a lot of sugar for me this early so if she just throws some balls on lowers I'll just semi sea of green em and see what happens. I saved pollen from the best looking Male too.
> View attachment 4333029


Looks like a cookie plant. Odds are high that it's gonna be some fire!


----------



## dakilla187 (May 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Here's the 3 fems out of 9 seeds. Yes they're in small pots. Testers tryin not to take up too much space til I see potential.
> So possibly not the best representation but I've got a clone of each to try again with and they'll get more attention.
> View attachment 4333011


I like your thinking!


----------



## klx (May 13, 2019)

Picked a few balls off one of my hibernates about 20 days into flower. I can live with the odd early ball but lets see how it goes, other Hibernate female seems fine. Jelly Pie all girl too.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 13, 2019)

Did GP run out of the Maraschino-cross beans? Grabbed a pack of the Maraschino Lime and 5 of 9 have popped in 3 days. My 11/11 City Slickers are in Solo cups and there is nice consistency of phenos at this early stage (they all look alike pretty much). I think the Maraschinos are Mos Cutty's beans?


----------



## Lrn2Yield (May 13, 2019)

Lots of great looking bud shots from everyone on here. Hope I can do these genetics justice, and get some quality bud in a few months. Unfortunately , no bud shots yet , but here’s a nice looking SDK I have goin. 

#1 of 4


----------



## jonesaa (May 13, 2019)

@el kapitan Your Female MACDawgs look good!!! My MACDawgs, the two males are now producing pollen. and starting to fade quick... the thick green leaves are turning yellow, purple and red. Once I get the pollen from these it's done for them. Fun to watch them grow out of their mutant ways. the last MACDawg (thick) was hoping for a female... and three weeks of 12/12, and finally showing something useful. I thought at first this was a male... I saw balls(this really fooled me, and left them with the males...)... then white hairs came out and was like damn! I got my female, lets get you outta the male room... it's a small plant <6" tall, but I'm going to put it back to veg out and get ready for next round... Probably put this one in a much bigger pot... I'm very curious about this one since I've never really grown a plant that looks like this one. Smells very fruity... apples/oranges... all sweet... no sour, no chemical smell... probably too early, but some of the leaves have some sugar on them. Have to save this one and see how it turns out...

MACDawg (thick)
 

The rest of the crew I will update when I have more time. But right now, Blizzard bushes and Jelly Pies and Bison Breath (Lemon/fuel/ripe smelling) are doing well!!! Stinking up the place. Blizzard Bush (vanilla, gas, marshmallow, deep burnt, rubber smells) and Jelly Pie (Grape Crush Soda, Grape Bubblelicious jelly bubblegum/Acetone, Chemical, burnt rubber, Grape Pie Dough, fresh concord grapes?!?) are insane!!! They twinkle like diamonds!!! Can't wait to test the finished product. Still have about 4-5 weeks left for these, stop feeding, time to flush the hell outta them!!!

Next round, was going to pop more kush crosses (especially ghost town, barn burner and texas butter)... but I think the Black banana, the maraschino cherry/blue cherry flavors and the madi largo, cake and chem are looking pretty good right now...


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 13, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> On another note I'm eliminating my Tomahawk for being a bad girl. Late in flower hermies. Just dont wanna risk it I've run her 3 or 4 times and its killer smoke, so I'll hunt thru the rest of my seed pack for a new pheno.
> Here's a few pics at 62 days, chopping in 2 days so the coco can dry out some.View attachment 4332994


Great pics.
I've only run three packs from GPS. One pack had hermie problems while the other two were fine. Is this a problem you see often?


----------



## el kapitan (May 14, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Great pics.
> I've only run three packs from GPS. One pack had hermie problems while the other two were fine. Is this a problem you see often?


So far in my experience I've had hermies pop out in Cackleberry, Copper Chem, Tomahawk mainly, I'll look thru to see if I spot more. I think I've seen a few on Texas Butter and that one is so yummy kushy btw. Gonna pheno hunt rest of that pack also, 6 seeds left. 
Just for reference the pics of Tomahawk and Doc Holiday are on the same tray along with a variety of other strains right now and no others hermied so it's not the environment, in theory, they're all getting same treatment.


----------



## klx (May 14, 2019)

Day 22 Jelly Pie


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Did GP run out of the Maraschino-cross beans? Grabbed a pack of the Maraschino Lime and 5 of 9 have popped in 3 days. My 11/11 City Slickers are in Solo cups and there is nice consistency of phenos at this early stage (they all look alike pretty much). I think the Maraschinos are Mos Cutty's beans?


Yeah those are Mos Cutty beans. These 3 packs of Cherry Bikini left last I looked. Did you only get 9 beans in your pack or did you save 1 back? I have a couple packs of the cherry ak47 crosses on the way, you'll have to keep us posted on those


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2019)

Has anyone popped any of the Gorilla Glue/GG crosses yet?


----------



## santacruztodd (May 14, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah those are Mos Cutty beans. These 3 packs of Cherry Bikini left last I looked. Did you only get 9 beans in your pack or did you save 1 back? I have a couple packs of the cherry ak47 crosses on the way, you'll have to keep us posted on those


NUG I received 10 seeds of the Maraschino Lime, planted all and one came up like the next day, but was genetically flawed and weird. Good news is that the other 9 popped and appear to be fine. Kind of delicate sprouts, light green in color. I remember back in 2000-2002 having the most dank cut of AK47-also had the hash plant that was going through town. The AK was a BIG yielder and Uber-potent. Between the City Slicker and Maraschino Lime, I hope to get a few keeper phenos which I will take cuts from for future gene bank. All seeds in peat moss/perlite starter mix I make, and also use for the Proteas I grow as a side-business.

I think it is good light in Coastal California to leave the beans/starts outside. Clones I won't risk before June 1, but seeds adapt well. Here's the kicker-had two Sundance Kid seeds from last year that I sprouted a month ago and I got 2 girls, outside and NOT flowering, so maybe I will be able to get some monsters and clones from them as well.

Good luck to all this during this God-given season


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> NUG I received 10 seeds of the Maraschino Lime, planted all and one came up like the next day, but was genetically flawed and weird. Good news is that the other 9 popped and appear to be fine. Kind of delicate sprouts, light green in color. I remember back in 2000-2002 having the most dank cut of AK47-also had the hash plant that was going through town. The AK was a BIG yielder and Uber-potent. Between the City Slicker and Maraschino Lime, I hope to get a few keeper phenos which I will take cuts from for future gene bank. All seeds in peat moss/perlite starter mix I make, and also use for the Proteas I grow as a side-business.
> 
> I think it is good light in Coastal California to leave the beans/starts outside. Clones I won't risk before June 1, but seeds adapt well. Here's the kicker-had two Sundance Kid seeds from last year that I sprouted a month ago and I got 2 girls, outside and NOT flowering, so maybe I will be able to get some monsters and clones from them as well.
> 
> Good luck to all this during this God-given season


Yeah I was interested in what kind of turps one would get off that key lime pie cross adding the cherry AK. I ended up getting the oak st beach og and SFV crosses. I'm excited for some gear that isnt a stardawg cross, getting burnt out on all that. I've also got some Sundance Kid on the way which I've ran before and is one of my favorite Greenpoint strains, you wont be disappointed!


----------



## santacruztodd (May 14, 2019)

Nug I hear you-I had Tomahawk, Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum last year. Though all good, the Stardawg adds the same flavor and therefore takes away form the uniqueness of each strain as a whole. Looking for a wedding cake cross, maybe Bridezilla?? I'm almost burnt on glues as well, though.


----------



## NugHeuser (May 14, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Nug I hear you-I had Tomahawk, Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum last year. Though all good, the Stardawg adds the same flavor and therefore takes away form the uniqueness of each strain as a whole. Looking for a wedding cake cross, maybe Bridezilla?? I'm almost burnt on glues as well, though.


Yeah I've got Bridezilla on the way as well, I'm excited for that one. I havent ever grown either WC or GG, have hardly ever even smoked real gorilla glue so it should be a fun run


----------



## Hempire828 (May 14, 2019)

Loving the service... scored well on the auctions.. Any info on that Genius Granddaddy f2... should at least taste good


----------



## santacruztodd (May 14, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I've got Bridezilla on the way as well, I'm excited for that one. I havent ever grown either WC or GG, have hardly ever even smoked real gorilla glue so it should be a fun run


Key Lime Pie is a heavy strain, and AK47, well, we all know about that one. If I get a keeper, I'll take some cuts for gifts, so hit me up if you are in the area.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 14, 2019)

Grabbed me some cowboy kush any thoughts, feedback, also some pics ! I’d definitely appreciate it gentemen


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 14, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yep, agreed. Notice I also said it was SSH(super silver haze)x Blueberry. Arjan won the first cup with SSH in 1997, I believe. The BD cut only we have from southern Oregon, which came from NorCal, obviously has SSH. SSH is Hall of Famer, and is such an important strain. It's bred into three strains I grow; Blue Dream, Super Lemon Haze, and Silver Pineapple. Unfortunately, Arjan and Green House have gone to feminized only. I'm old school, and I used to fly to Amsterdam to get seeds in the late 90's and early double knots. Still, even a with stabilized strain like SSH you need to pop a bunch to get that really phenomenal keeper. In my mind, BD is a Hall of Famer as well. It may only come in at a true 19%, but not everyone needs the heaviest hitters. Clone to finish it's a strong, consistent grow with loud terps and beautiful, dense buds. It consistently gives us 13 to 14 lbs (no larph) off of 4 DE's in 10 weeks. Second best yielder of our strains. Now, I'm excited. Going to smoke some.
> 
> If GPS could get it's hands on a superior SSH to cross with the Stardawg... that could be awesome. Find maybe a 10 week finisher that leaned Haze but added the resin, yield, and a touch gas of the Stardawg... *salivates*. Possible Wild West names... Silver Miner, High Ho Silver or Silver Cloud for those haze effects.


I have some Core cut x Headbanger in veg now. Core cut is said to be a SSH from the 1st release. We shall see how she mixes with headbanger.


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

Vaping Copper Chem F2 from @Amos Otis right now and thought it worth mentioning that Copper Chem (and Copper Chem f2) seem to have little tolerance build up and can be used repeatedly more so than most. A favorite for that alone.


----------



## el kapitan (May 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Vaping Copper Chem F2 from @Amos Otis right now and thought it worth mentioning that Copper Chem (and Copper Chem f2) seem to have little tolerance build up and can be used repeatedly more so than most. A favorite for that alone.


Yeah I'm gonna search thru more phenos and also just popped an f2 copper. I killed off my last phenos too early oops its turnin out to be a favorite of my friends with a 2 month cure...


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

5 Cowboy Kush have hit the towel!


----------



## el kapitan (May 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yeah I'm gonna search thru more phenos and also just popped an f2 copper. I killed off my last phenos too early oops its turnin out to be a favorite of my friends with a 2 month cure...


I have to correct myself, or be more clear. I'm no breeder and the whole f,s, poly hybrid stuff is confusing. 
So to save face here early, I had a hermied copper chem that gave me said seed.
Please inform me what that should be titled, besides bagseed... I've gotten some amazing strain from mystery hermies in the past, and created a few with Male pollen.
Respectfully. 
Either way I'm excited to see what it does and I'm gonna pop the rest of my original pack.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I have to correct myself, or be more clear. I'm no breeder and the whole f,s, poly hybrid stuff is confusing.
> So to save face here early, I had a hermied copper chem that gave me said seed.
> Please inform me what that should be titled, besides bagseed... I've gotten some amazing strain from mystery hermies in the past, and created a few with Male pollen.
> Respectfully.
> Either way I'm excited to see what it does and I'm gonna pop the rest of my original pack.


Dude, in this crowd you're a breeder.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I have to correct myself, or be more clear. I'm no breeder and the whole f,s, poly hybrid stuff is confusing.
> So to save face here early, I had a hermied copper chem that gave me said seed.
> Please inform me what that should be titled, besides bagseed... I've gotten some amazing strain from mystery hermies in the past, and created a few with Male pollen.
> Respectfully.
> Either way I'm excited to see what it does and I'm gonna pop the rest of my original pack.


I would probably refer to that as an s1.

I think there is a fine line between a breeder and a chucker. If you are selecting your plants for specific traits etc, that's breeding. If you're throwing this and that together because they're both good and you expect the progeny to be good that's more chucking. Everyone gets so uptight about this topic it kills me.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 15, 2019)

I’m at a loss for words what USPS is doing with my GPS package atm...was a state away 4 days ago. Then headed south...now just in a holding pattern.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 5 Cowboy Kush have hit the towel!


Yup I snagged one !! Still waiting on folks here to give some feedback on the strain


----------



## el kapitan (May 15, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dude, in this crowd you're a breeder.


Lol


----------



## el kapitan (May 15, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I would probably refer to that as an s1.
> 
> I think there is a fine line between a breeder and a chucker. If you are selecting your plants for specific traits etc, that's breeding. If you're throwing this and that together because they're both good and you expect the progeny to be good that's more chucking. Everyone gets so uptight about this topic it kills me.


Yes that's why I wanted to clear that up before it got misconstrued and so I'd know what to call it. I was thinking more S1 too so I was hoping to get input.


----------



## el kapitan (May 15, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Yup I snagged one !! Still waiting on folks here to give some feedback on the strain


I remember some in this thread praising it and I too am about to crack half my pack I got em long time ago they've been waiting patiently. Whoever grew it well will chime in I'm sure I just can't remember who. Try the search option


----------



## Elsembrador (May 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I remember some in this thread praising it and I too am about to crack half my pack I got em long time ago they've been waiting patiently. Whoever grew it well will chime in I'm sure I just can't remember who. Try the search option


Thanks man keep me posted as well once mine land I’ll also crack about half to see what I end up with. Considering crossing some with my headbanger just cuz I like the genetics of the cowboy


----------



## danjac82 (May 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Told you im addicted, I finally won city slicker last night.. Its hard to get that one in the $20 range shipped, I got it for $31 shipped, im happy... So I got tomahawk and city slicker in the mail , ill be busy for months..
> 
> Im also runnin royal seeds gorilla and northern thunderfuck and 20 other strains, blue fire and blue widow


Blue widow. Love it..love it. I chopped early first run and it was rather disappointing. This last run took two phenos to full finish. One pheno was more a musky, armpit thing going on with a slight berry undertone. Second pheno is blueberry all the way and then some. Tastes just like it smells and is ultra smooth on the throat. Very dreamy relaxing high. Not overly potent but you can get nice and baked if you take a few extra puffs. Looks amazing. Nice purples tints throughout all the buds and very frosty..very greasy. Seriously impressed with the blueberry smell and taste..more so than I’ve been with any other blueberry strain I’ve ever smoked. That’s not me tooting my horn.,that’s all credit to blue widow. The other pheno is same high but maybe a bit weaker. The blueberry one is some seriously tasty smoke


----------



## dakilla187 (May 15, 2019)

danjac82 said:


> Blue widow. Love it..love it. I chopped early first run and it was rather disappointing. This last run took two phenos to full finish. One pheno was more a musky, armpit thing going on with a slight berry undertone. Second pheno is blueberry all the way and then some. Tastes just like it smells and is ultra smooth on the throat. Very dreamy relaxing high. Not overly potent but you can get nice and baked if you take a few extra puffs. Looks amazing. Nice purples tints throughout all the buds and very frosty..very greasy. Seriously impressed with the blueberry smell and taste..more so than I’ve been with any other blueberry strain I’ve ever smoked. That’s not me tooting my horn.,that’s all credit to blue widow. The other pheno is same high but maybe a bit weaker. The blueberry one is some seriously tasty smoke


I only have one as it was a freebie dinafem blue widow from attitude, mines is still small


----------



## Nyne (May 16, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Nug I hear you-I had Tomahawk, Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum last year. Though all good, the Stardawg adds the same flavor and therefore takes away form the uniqueness of each strain as a whole. Looking for a wedding cake cross, maybe Bridezilla?? I'm almost burnt on glues as well, though.


cannardo just droped sme nice cake crosses and birthdaycake s1 all in stock and u kn order from seeds here now and pay by card no shipping or tracking issues ! im bout to run his grape dog alongside the jellypie and see wich i prefer !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2019)

Hibernate-stacking h.a.m.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 16, 2019)

Sort is still broken. 

https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/*?orderby=price*


----------



## macsnax (May 16, 2019)

Nyne said:


> cannardo just droped sme nice cake crosses and birthdaycake s1 all in stock and u kn order from seeds here now and pay by card no shipping or tracking issues ! im bout to run his grape dog alongside the jellypie and see wich i prefer !


Bday cake isn't a wedding cake cross. Can't remember the lineage, but a lot think it's wedding cake. Think it's cherry pie x gsc


----------



## danjac82 (May 16, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I only have one as it was a freebie dinafem blue widow from attitude, mines is still small


The ones I grew were slower veggers than the other strains ran along side them. Blue widows stayed short with very close internode spacing. Big wide fan leaves. Not much stretch in flower and doesn’t like heavy nutes at all. Doesn’t take a lot of fertilizer to last it a while and seems to not drink nearly as fast as most other strains. Could be a great outdoor plant that doesn’t need much attention. Fast flowers. About 72-74 days of 12/12 produces really nice smoke.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 16, 2019)

Got these in the box today @Amos Otis 2 for 2 on jp f2bison breath had all 3 I popped earlier dampen off & died so I popped 2 more


----------



## santacruztodd (May 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Got these in the box todayView attachment 4334410 @Amos Otis 2 for 2 on jp f2View attachment 4334411bison breath had all 3 I popped earlier dampen off & died so I popped 2 moreView attachment 4334412


Hey Bubby! I got the same two strains, City Slicker/Maraschino Lime. 11/11 CS and 9/10 ML germed. Let's compare notes. I think the Maraschino Lime should be VERY interesting, from what I know of the parents. Could be one for the ages. Best of luck!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 17, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Hey Bubby! I got the same two strains, City Slicker/Maraschino Lime. 11/11 CS and 9/10 ML germed. Let's compare notes. I think the Maraschino Lime should be VERY interesting, from what I know of the parents. Could be one for the ages. Best of luck!


Nice-iam interested in that key lime as well-i will post when I pop-good luck to you as well


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Man I’m kinda besides myself, I didn’t receive my shipment in full.. I totally feel like SHIT..
> 
> I was bragging and all about the auction, well seems I’ve been screwed..
> The placed an order for 3 strains Chinook, Pig Whistle and the one I really wanted the most Genius Granddaddy.
> ...


You haven't even fleshed out the cause and now you distrust them 
Damn humans anyways


----------



## Tlarss (May 17, 2019)

Quit talking shit and I bet you Gu will fix the problem. Actually I’m about 100 percent sure he will fix your problem anyways even with your crying.

Carry on with your rant though....


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Fuck u they can keep them


Your first move should always be contacting the seller, I’m guessing you did that? The Genius Grandaddy might be coming from Mos Curry as well, he’s the breeder of that strain.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Fuck u they can keep them


I know, right? I'll bet you're gonna convince a lot of GPS supporters here that they've all been had and never had a clue 'til now. Your good deed is noted.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Hold up.. I’m not here to convince anyone, all I did was come on to this thread explaining what happen to me..44$ ain’t shit, hell I wanted the seeds,, my partners trying to get shit going.. we just reordered...MOVING THE FUCK ON


I'll bet you $20 they'll show up, because...



LubdaNugs said:


> The Genius Grandaddy might be coming from Mos Curry as well, he’s the breeder of that strain.


----------



## hillbill (May 17, 2019)

The Good The Bad And The Ugly of Greenpoint!
Note: This tester Black Gold F2 in my Arizer Solo has me blasted and full of ideas with a strange tranquility. Right now, in this moment, the essence of the reason why there are F2s of Black Gold is crystal clear being self evident.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Hold up.. I’m not here to convince anyone, all I did was come on to this thread explaining what happen to me..44$ ain’t shit, hell I wanted the seeds,, my partners trying to get shit going.. we just reordered...MOVING THE FUCK ON


Gps only ships his strains, the grandad you bought is from another breeder selling through gps so he will send that order separately.

You could have simply email gps and found out like an adult but you decided to go grade school. Kudos


----------



## Lurrabq (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> So I’m supposed to know where they come from....for your info I did reach out via email... with no response... so I kudos to you as well.. I guess this make you an elder


The Heisen seeds came from a Florida address. All the GPS comes out of CO.


----------



## Terps420 (May 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> [/QU
> OT
> 
> My orders havnt came yet either from may 10th. Emailed him yestrday and not a word yet? Hes been awesome with me in past so il give it a day or 2 if i dont hear anything il email them again. I think they had problems with computers and email last week so im hoping mine just got mixed up. Patience pays sumtimes. I no he wil get me taken care of. Thats life shit happens.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 17, 2019)

I’m back just to let the Greenpoint family know that my issues have been resolved.. 

You guys/gals where right, they took care of the situation..

They are backed-up.. welcome to the wonderful world of the legalization of marijuana.. seeds just going faster than can be produced.. supply and demand

I jumped the gun.. “guilty” .. punishment = can’t buy any more seeds for a year.. due to the fact that I don’t really know how this works..


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’m back just to let the Greenpoint family know that my issues have been resolved..
> 
> You guys/gals where right, they took care of the situation..
> 
> ...


So, your'e sending me the $20 ?


----------



## Hempire828 (May 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> So, your'e sending me the $20 ?


I should or at least some seeds pm me


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 17, 2019)

cookies n chem, 15 weeks from seed. Almost ready for 600 gallon new home.


----------



## Terps420 (May 17, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem, 15 weeks from seed. Almost ready for 600 gallon new home.
> View attachment 4334968 View attachment 4334969


Dam bro 600 gal u must b wantn a redwood in thwt huge pot. Man keep us informd id like to see how much u pull outta that plant.. Good luck


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Dam bro 600 gal u must b wantn a redwood in thwt huge pot. Man keep us informd id like to see how much u pull outta that plant.. Good luck


i'll be posting updates every month or so. i plan on using the harvest for bubble, shootin fer a p.


----------



## Krippie94 (May 17, 2019)

We got the wedding cake n chem, full moon fever, golden nugget, and Lucky 7s. And Colorado Flo x stardog.
What's the difference in CO GOO and just Flo? Is there on€?


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 17, 2019)

^Right? Holy cow. Either smoking it for few years or selling a few $300 elbows, lol. Jk. Somebody not from Cali, OR, or Washington will pay more, and then somebody else will sell it as indoor fire to some custy's.

Edit: I was slow at posting. Ahh, bubble.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I should or at least some seeds pm me


Dang, man, why you turnin' classy all of a sudden?

Tell ya what - next time you're in a fast food place, and you see someone ordering off the dollar menu that looks like that's all he/she can afford, pick up the tab with that $20, and upsize the order. You could probably do it twice.


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 17, 2019)

numberfour said:


> Loving these Cake n Chems, some fantastic smells coming through


How are those Cake n Chems coming along? How many days in? Anyone else with experience with Cake n Chem? Good yield? Thx


----------



## Hempire828 (May 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang, man, why you turnin' classy all of a sudden?
> 
> Tell ya what - next time you're in a fast food place, and you see someone ordering off the dollar menu that looks like that's all he/she can afford, pick up the tab with that $20, and upsize the order. You could probably do it twice.


I don’t eat fast food.. And trust me I donate more than you would ever know..I’m from the old school .. I don’t believe Mc Donald’s 1$!menu would be Organic.. my kids didn’t come up on fast food, I’d probably be doing more harm than good.. St. Jude would be more appropriate.. And why in the hell would I try my best to feed my plants Organically.. and eat fast food..? I’m not a classy guy, but I will continue being me...
Just so you know.. I started my own business in 1996 and about to retire, I know all about customer service...


----------



## Elsembrador (May 17, 2019)

Dropped crypto on Tuesday night and cowboy landed today!!


----------



## Elsembrador (May 17, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem, 15 weeks from seed. Almost ready for 600 gallon new home.
> View attachment 4334968 View attachment 4334969


This plant will explode! A few years back I had 600 gals scored 8-12 per! Although I would of transplanted once before the big switch it looks like ur in a 1gal


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> i'll be posting updates every month or so. i plan on using the harvest for bubble, shootin fer a p.


I wouldn't be surprised if you got at least 5 lbs out of that beast.


----------



## dubekoms (May 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Dang, man, why you turnin' classy all of a sudden?
> 
> Tell ya what - next time you're in a fast food place, and you see someone ordering off the dollar menu that looks like that's all he/she can afford, pick up the tab with that $20, and upsize the order. You could probably do it twice.


I'm not strapped for cash but I still hit up the dollar meal. Have you heard of a mcbanger?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 17, 2019)

Decent looking eagle scout male
Not so good looking, but gnarly stinky bison breath male
Gonna paint a branch of my glue with each one of these, in a couple 3 weeks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 17, 2019)

And the beat goes on 




Kinda whiney if you know what I mean?


----------



## Amos Otis (May 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’m not a classy guy,


OK. I can admit I was wrong. 



dubekoms said:


> I'm not strapped for cash but I still hit up the dollar meal. Have you heard of a mcbanger?


A lot of people do because of preference. Others do because it's all they can afford, which is, of course, who I was referring to. What's the punchline on the McBanger?


----------



## dubekoms (May 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> OK. I can admit I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people do because of preference. Others do because it's all they can afford, which is, of course, who I was referring to. What's the punchline on the McBanger?


No punchline, it's a sandwich. Found this excerpt on urban dictionary, got a chuckle out of me.

A hotnspicy and a mcdouble from mcdonalds stacked together. Sort of like a bigmac but instead of 2 meats you have 1 chicken and 1 meat.
Guy 1: let's go get a big Mac . 
Guy 2: fuck you I'm getting a mcbanger, it's only $2

Guy 1: alright let's get a mcbanger.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 18, 2019)

Heres 2 eagle scouts, the one on the left is in early flower, the one on the right is un-sexed
The pic below is a female eagle scout that has special characteristics, 3 fingered leaves, early trichs, waxy leaves like my gsc pheno
 


Special Eagle Scout pheno, takes on gsc characterisica with waxy leaves


----------



## Terps420 (May 18, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> i'll be posting updates every month or so. i plan on using the harvest for bubble, shootin fer a p.


 Shit not sure on ur climate but id say if all goes as expected, id say 2lbs.. Whats in ur mix of soil? Wish i could put just one out in my yard to soak up tbem rays. Well i could but theyd b kickn my door in . good luck buddy


----------



## dakilla187 (May 18, 2019)

Barn Burner

My first gps flowering plant, im very pleased as its high pm resistant, very dense and for what I paid and for the first female im happy. Pic doesnt do it justice


----------



## mistermagoo (May 18, 2019)

Hibernate


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 18, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> This plant will explode! A few years back I had 600 gals scored 8-12 per! Although I would of transplanted once before the big switch it looks like ur in a 1gal


Cool, yeah its starting to get root bound. that's a 10 gallon pot and its going to be transplanted early next week.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 18, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Shit not sure on ur climate but id say if all goes as expected, id say 2lbs.. Whats in ur mix of soil? Wish i could put just one out in my yard to soak up tbem rays. Well i could but theyd b kickn my door in . good luck buddy


I bought pre mix, living cannabis soil. There's like 18 different things in there, over 1/3 worm castings.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 18, 2019)

2017 2018


2019 should be bigger


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 18, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> 2017View attachment 4335249 2018
> View attachment 4335251
> 
> 2019 should be bigger


Nice shrubs, wish I could replace the hydrangeas with something similar.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 18, 2019)

Hibernate-day 37-nose that I get is chocolate-cake n chem w/ photo bomb


----------



## numberfour (May 18, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> How are those Cake n Chems coming along? How many days in? Anyone else with experience with Cake n Chem? Good yield? Thx


Fantastic, heres another one

Cake n Chem #4


I three pheno's in flower and they'll all put out decent weight, nose is loud and strong too.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 18, 2019)

Here are a few snaps of my *Pioneer Kush *pre98 bubba pheno. This is some of the best smoke I have had in a good while, most definitely pure bubba. She is still going strong today at 54 days, but I took a couple buds for some head stash around day 51 and it took me right back to the 80s, like smoking that good ol' school afghani again. Unfortunately I dont know if I will reveg her or not, the yield is very poor with this particular pheno but honestly it's worth it... Some fire ass smoke! I will be getting better photos soon.


Pre98 Bubba pheno... (*Pioneer Kush*)

        
 


I will say that in the last few days she has gotten much darker in color than in these photos and she is already pretty purple then. The bag appeal is a++ and the bud density is about a 9/10. The nose jab is earthy/hashy with a touch of coffee. The taste is smooth, earthy and sweet. Let me tell ya, once you start you dont wanna put the joint down. This one is a true classic, you can get as high as you want from her... Or should I say, stoned. The high has absolutely no ceiling. You can take a few hits and feel it in your eyes, head as it slowly creeps into your body with relaxation, euphoria and tingles... You keep smoking her and you'll wake up a couple hours later figuring out how you fell asleep lol. I am not exaggerating anything, this stuff is fire and is not for a light weight at heavy doses... Excellent for pain and anxiety... Fucking love it! Got lucky pulling this pheno out, looks like the pre98 dominated the stardawg in this one, there is absolutely ZERO stardawg smell, taste, looks, nada....


----------



## el kapitan (May 18, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Here are a few snaps of my *Pioneer Kush *pre98 bubba pheno. This is some of the best smoke I have had in a good while, most definitely pure bubba. She is still going strong today at 54 days, but I took a couple buds for some head stash around day 51 and it took me right back to the 80s, like smoking that good ol' school afghani again. Unfortunately I dont know if I will reveg her or not, the yield is very poor with this particular pheno but honestly it's worth it... Some fire ass smoke! I will be getting better photos soon.
> 
> 
> Pre98 Bubba pheno... (*Pioneer Kush*)
> ...


Looks great and very much like one of mine but I'm like 2 - 3 weeks behind you. 
Glad to hear the smoke report and that's with no cure. My few also seem like low yielders but I'll do a better job vegging the clones I took from them. 
Congrats on a fantastic looking garden there, I know the complex smells from all the strains in one room is like a willy wanka experience.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 18, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Here are a few snaps of my *Pioneer Kush *pre98 bubba pheno. This is some of the best smoke I have had in a good while, most definitely pure bubba. She is still going strong today at 54 days, but I took a couple buds for some head stash around day 51 and it took me right back to the 80s, like smoking that good ol' school afghani again. Unfortunately I dont know if I will reveg her or not, the yield is very poor with this particular pheno but honestly it's worth it... Some fire ass smoke! I will be getting better photos soon.
> 
> 
> Pre98 Bubba pheno... (*Pioneer Kush*)
> ...


Looking good! 
I may dunk some older GPS kush strains like pioneer (bubba), cowboy (hells angels), and iron horse (kosher). 
I've got a new light to play with and may run a small indoor SOG during the hot months.


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem, 15 weeks from seed. Almost ready for 600 gallon new home.
> View attachment 4334968 View attachment 4334969


Sweet mother of Mary pearl that’s a big pot! wish I could do trees


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> How are those Cake n Chems coming along? How many days in? Anyone else with experience with Cake n Chem? Good yield? Thx


Two phenos stuck out as top notch keepers think I only had 4 females too 9wks maybe 10 I let em run long


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

mistermagoo said:


> Hibernate
> 
> View attachment 4335232 View attachment 4335233 View attachment 4335234


They sure do frost!


----------



## Vicorbett (May 18, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hibernate-day 37-nose that I get is chocolate-cake n chem w/ photo bombView attachment 4335330 View attachment 4335331 View attachment 4335332


And stack hell yeah!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 18, 2019)

A little oopsy with the pruning and this nugglet dropped out. Bison Breath #3 probably another week.


----------



## hantastic1 (May 18, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Here are a few snaps of my *Pioneer Kush *pre98 bubba pheno. This is some of the best smoke I have had in a good while, most definitely pure bubba. She is still going strong today at 54 days, but I took a couple buds for some head stash around day 51 and it took me right back to the 80s, like smoking that good ol' school afghani again. Unfortunately I dont know if I will reveg her or not, the yield is very poor with this particular pheno but honestly it's worth it... Some fire ass smoke! I will be getting better photos soon.
> 
> 
> Pre98 Bubba pheno... (*Pioneer Kush*)
> ...


the leaf to flower ratio doesnt look too good on that.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 19, 2019)

hantastic1 said:


> the leaf to flower ratio doesnt look too good on that.


No, you are right on this particular bud. This was a lower nug (sample only) and it was pretty well shaded out due to my "super jungle over veg" I did in the beginning. It's actually not bad at all, chunky buds on the upper colas.

Also I would like to note, this one particular plant vegged slow, as well as drank and fed poorly. Well I should not say poorly, but slowly... The true cut of Pre98 bubba is extremely slow veg anyway and considering that and this being the smallest plant out of all 47 plants, this one suffered a little "steady wet feet" symptoms.... I run a top fed drip system and they all get fed and watered equally (in which the pioneer could not keep up with the rest of the gang), until after this run and I have the space, ability and time to dial her in correctly.

But yes those buds are rock hard and I know you wasn't directly referring to the "bud density", but rather the -flower to leaf ratio-. I will get pics of the top coals as soon as I take her down, which will be in the morning or the next day, one of the two. And in all honesty, if you have ever grown out the real pre 98 bubba kush, it probably would not be the strain for someone looking for a really low leaf to flower ratio. I guess I wouldn't really consider pre98 "leafy", but the Afghani heritage/traits In general express not only very little stretch with the entire plant as a whole, but the buds as well, which leaves very little spacing between the leaves at the flower sites. Afghanis indicas are kinda in "they're own league".

Anyone growing Pioneer Kush, I think this one right here is a bit on the "over looked" and "undervalued" side of things. This is potent and tasty herb, extremely frosty and some true old school medicine. I would reccomend this one 100%, she is a throwback for sure!


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 24 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 73 of 12/12


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2019)

6 Butch Cassidy have hit the towel! First run of BC were topped in veg and did not like that at all. Extremely vigorous before topping and stunted from then on. Great herb for the evening and will not get topped.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 19, 2019)

Few more pics of another lower *Pioneer Kush (Bubba pheno), *that I took another sample bud of this morning.


   


I am so proud of this bud lol, mostly because I love the old school effect. I have a few more photos I am gonna throw up later on, once I go through them all.


----------



## Terps420 (May 19, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> 2017View attachment 4335249 2018
> View attachment 4335251
> 
> 2019 should be bigger[/QUOTE dam good lookn bushes. Way to train that beach


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2019)

I feel very small and inadequate.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I feel very small and inadequate.


You can do it!


----------



## Lrn2Yield (May 19, 2019)

Cookies N Chem #1. Little over 5 weeks veg I think. Starting to show pre flowers now, and thinking their going to be the dangly type. This reg seed stuff is heart breakin ain’t it .. haha


----------



## dakilla187 (May 19, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Cookies N Chem #1. Little over 5 weeks veg I think. Starting to show pre flowers now, and thinking their going to be the dangly type. This reg seed stuff is heart breakin ain’t it .. haha
> 
> View attachment 4336173


I dunno wish I had me some of that pollen


----------



## el kapitan (May 19, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Cookies N Chem #1. Little over 5 weeks veg I think. Starting to show pre flowers now, and thinking their going to be the dangly type. This reg seed stuff is heart breakin ain’t it .. haha
> 
> View attachment 4336173


How about a close up of the top from a few angles. What's your experience sexing? Not a jab, but if you're new at determining sex its tricky, and I rarely get sign of sex that early under veg state. 
Looks healthy though.


----------



## Terps420 (May 19, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hibernate-day 37-nose that I get is chocolate-cake n chem w/ photo bombView attachment 4335330 View attachment 4335331 View attachment 4335332


Very nice lookn so far. Looks well on her way to making u hibernate once u hit that beauty.. Good work so far


----------



## Lrn2Yield (May 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> How about a close up of the top from a few angles. What's your experience sexing? Not a jab, but if you're new at determining sex its tricky, and I rarely get sign of sex that early under veg state.
> Looks healthy though.


Hey bud, here’s the best shot I could get ya .. I’ve always grew out fems up until now, so I never put much thought into really looking ya know .. just let em grow until I seen pistils lol. So an extra set of eyes is certainly appreciated ..


----------



## Terps420 (May 19, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> A little oopsy with the pruning and this nugglet dropped out. Bison Breath #3 probably another week.
> View attachment 4335673


Purdy nugg! Im dam glad i bought this strain. Everything ive seen on this one looks very impressive! Including your pics! Whats the nose on each pheno u got? Good job as usual buddy.


----------



## el kapitan (May 19, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Hey bud, here’s the best shot I could get ya .. I’ve always grew out fems up until now, so I never put much thought into really looking ya know .. just let em grow until I seen pistils lol. So an extra set of eyes is certainly appreciated ..


Yeah regulars are a different experience for sure. From what I see no sex yet. For me its around 2 months veg time, sometimes they show earlier. You could put em into flower cycle for a few days then back into veg and within the week you should see. 
Gotta wait for the really light wispy pair of hairs, like on the top of buds in the beginning. Theres technical terms for each part but I think all I see showing is the stipules...Google some images and you'll get a good visual.


----------



## Terps420 (May 20, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Hey bud, here’s the best shot I could get ya .. I’ve always grew out fems up until now, so I never put much thought into really looking ya know .. just let em grow until I seen pistils lol. So an extra set of eyes is certainly appreciated ..


Surely dont just go with my opinion, but i cant see the pic the best but i saying she looks like a he..? But like i said i cant see ur pic the best.. Id say another week or so and itll b more obvious on what it is imo. I usually can judge on node distance from each other. The longer lanky plants r usually dudes. The shorter tighter node structure is usually a lady. Also a male while usually grow quicker in early veg. And with males ive found they have more of a aroma from them than a female in veg. These r just things that ive kinda noticed from my 20yrs of only growing reg beans. Not saying every statement i kust listed is a 100 percent fool proof methods, just its what ive noticed from my experiences. I usualy only grow indicas or indica leaning hybrids. Im just trying to help thats all. Good luck


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2019)

Looks like a boy and you will be sure in another day or two. Nuts also tend to appear at several places at once go and further down the plant than female parts. Female preflowers are almost always singular while boy nuts may emerge as a pair or more.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 20, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Hey bud, here’s the best shot I could get ya .. I’ve always grew out fems up until now, so I never put much thought into really looking ya know .. just let em grow until I seen pistils lol. So an extra set of eyes is certainly appreciated ..


Yea man the wait really sucks but once you understand you will enjoy it more. Through my eyes it’s kinda looking like a boy but just stand by and be sure


----------



## nobighurry (May 20, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yeah regulars are a different experience for sure. From what I see no sex yet. For me its around 2 months veg time, sometimes they show earlier. You could put em into flower cycle for a few days then back into veg and within the week you should see.
> Gotta wait for the really light wispy pair of hairs, like on the top of buds in the beginning. Theres technical terms for each part but I think all I see showing is the stipules...Google some images and you'll get a good visual.


I number each plant, take a clone and root them under 12/12 CFL, some root & show sex in 7-10 days, no stress.. Another plus One gets good at cloning..


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 20, 2019)

@Gu~ 
Sort is still broken. 
https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/?orderby=price


----------



## Kronickeeper (May 20, 2019)

Lrn2Yield said:


> Hey bud, here’s the best shot I could get ya .. I’ve always grew out fems up until now, so I never put much thought into really looking ya know .. just let em grow until I seen pistils lol. So an extra set of eyes is certainly appreciated ..


Looks like a male to me


----------



## Krippie94 (May 20, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> How are those Cake n Chems coming along? How many days in? Anyone else with experience with Cake n Chem? Good yield? Thx


Won't be popping these until next round. But we're pretty stoked non the less.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 20, 2019)

Bison Breath #1.


----------



## Terps420 (May 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath #1.
> View attachment 4336841


omg that looks good. Good looker.. Was that a more sativa leaner or not? Ur other pics got them chuncky golf balld nuggs usually more indica. Ok i gotta go wipe the drool off face after that pic...


----------



## Terps420 (May 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> @Gu~
> Sort is still broken.
> https://greenpointseeds.com/cannabis-seeds/reverse-seed-auction/?orderby=price


Ya i seen that myself. Im just getn worried cause i sent in 2 orders to gu on may 10th and still havnt got my order. After emailing them 3 times i finally got a reply saying that there was others claiming the same thing and he said usps was backed up and hed keep his eyes glued for my orders.. Ive order 10 other times without a hitch but now i feel that the usps either lost my envelopes or a worker opend my stuff up and kept the 75 bucks i sent. That or my order is lost at greenpoint? Nevertheless, i was lookn forward to purple punch and the blue cherry strain and now it looks like il b gettn the shaft.. What i do no is i sent my money and sent to right address, and im out 75. But thats life i guess.. Not hating on gu just am confused. My fingers r crossed hoping it still happens. I got faith in gu. But not usps


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 21, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> omg that looks good. Good looker.. Was that a more sativa leaner or not? Ur other pics got them chuncky golf balld nuggs usually more indica. Ok i gotta go wipe the drool off face after that pic...


Definitely hybrid, chunky dense indica nugs, but it’s going to go 80+ in flower.


----------



## Terps420 (May 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Definitely hybrid, chunky dense indica nugs, but it’s going to go 80+ in flower.


Thank u for info as il b running that one next. Was the others any quicker on finishing ? Thx bud and have u had any plants u ever grew have leaves like this? Its got dbl serrated edges and it usually is 15 or 16 fingers. And 2 sets of leaves per leaf. Usually 11 on outside &4 or on top of the 11? I got 3 plants out of 6 do that..? Ive never had plants display leaves like so and have crystals on leaves while in veg? Is them rare traits ? I got clones just incase shes that special plant. Just thought id ask u?


----------



## Hempire828 (May 21, 2019)

As a man, if I can come on here and show dissatisfaction... I also can come back with major approval... never again will I come to any site regardless if I’ve spoken with the proper author or whom ever to discuss business unless it CANNOT BE RESOLVED..

However in this case I’m honored to say that Gu~ and staff from GPS took care of us... thanks GPS for resolving the issue.. These are a couple a favorites wrapped into 1...can’t wait


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Chinook Haze day 29-30 of flower . Biggest looker of the new batch from seed.


----------



## Hempire828 (May 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Chinook Haze day 29-30 of flower . Biggest looker of the new batch from seed.View attachment 4337182


Good job... just dropped 1 in the water


----------



## Gu~ (May 21, 2019)

Mos Cutty has ended his offerings at GreenpointSeeds.com if you got them while they were there you are lucky.
It was business, not product related.
I've known Mos Cutty for over 10 years and I resect the work he's put out.
We just couldn't come to a mutual agreement.
No ill will just not the right fit.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Pioneer Kush day 29 - 30.
Coffee, sweet earth at the moment. Excited about this one. Been a decade since my last good bubba so hoping for the best. I still have some old pre 98 seeds from a selfed run maybe I'll be inspired to try n pop em...


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special day 29 - 30.
Orange peels all the way. Another pheno in this run is orangecicle


----------



## Goats22 (May 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Pioneer Kush day 29 - 30.
> Coffee, sweet earth at the moment. Excited about this one. Been a decade since my last good bubba so hoping for the best. I still have some old pre 98 seeds from a selfed run maybe I'll be inspired to try n pop em...
> View attachment 4337195


glad you found a bubba pheno. it's pure nostalgia. i love it. it's still fairly popular around here. death bubba is also pretty big still.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Another Pioneer Kush day 29 - 39, looking more like bubba in appearance I believe


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies day 29 - 30. Smells like under the house bug spray, rubber? Looking forward for more aroma development lol. A few others smell similar, spiky in stature hoping theyll fatten more, they have some in last 3 or so days.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Sundae Stallion smelling like an ice cream parlour. Other phenos not as sweet. Everything is developing, blossoming and changing as they mature. Weed smells amaze me.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Sky Warden. Smelling complex, hints of vanilla . Reminds me of an old White Russian from long ago. Hmm.
Several phenos all similar


----------



## Gu~ (May 21, 2019)

Wonderful show! Very impressive work. Great variety.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Rain Dance. Sweet smells, hints of diesel, several phenos different in structure and smell. Looking forward to continued development


----------



## growerNshower (May 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> No mix up on seeds, I have a big enough space to properly separate and sort.
> 
> I also keep a detailed spreadsheets and Trello boards to track and plan.


Hey Gu~, mad respect first off, I hear great things about your gear, though I haven't grown any yet. That is going to change! I just bought a pack of Tombstone..I'm really interested in TK and would love it if you did an S1 of that!! I had bought an old rundown clone (red stem, yellow leaves - calmag hOGs!) from a rundown dispensary in the ghetto...she said it's "OG kush." I asked her "what cut?"...she said..."OG KUSH!" LOL, I giggled and bought it like a cal lottery ticket. It was the best smelling plant I've EVER had. I tossed it because it was infected with russets during the great russett attack of 2017...I've been searching for "the one" ever since.

Meanwhile...I'm looking at your wedding cake S1 and crosses. I had heard some BS rumors that there may have been a mixup with male genetics in the past, and some growers have seen males come out of the WC S1s. Not sure if its all rumors, but just wondering if you can stand behind the current batch of WC S1s and crosses. No disrespect intended btw, all love.


----------



## Gu~ (May 21, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Hey Gu~, mad respect first off, I hear great things about your gear, though I haven't grown any yet. That is going to change! I just bought a pack of Tombstone..I'm really interested in TK and would love it if you did an S1 of that!! I had bought an old rundown clone (red stem, yellow leaves - calmag hOGs!) from a rundown dispensary in the ghetto...she said it's "OG kush." I asked her "what cut?"...she said..."OG KUSH!" LOL, I giggled and bought it like a cal lottery ticket. It was the best smelling plant I've EVER had. I tossed it because it was infected with russets during the great russett attack of 2017...I've been searching for "the one" ever since.
> 
> Meanwhile...I'm looking at your wedding cake S1 and crosses. I had heard some BS rumors that there may have been a mixup with male genetics in the past, and some growers have seen males come out of the WC S1s. Not sure if its all rumors, but just wondering if you can stand behind the current batch of WC S1s and crosses. No disrespect intended btw, all love.


Glad to have you on board!
TK is def a great plant a lot better yielding than a typical OG Kush because it's got some sort of secret sauce, I'm not sure if Swamp Boys ever cleared that up. I do need to offer some of my own fems, the fem listed on the website are from Heisenbeans. I did release Wedding Cake S1 about a year ago from a "breeder" named Adam M under the company SomethingAboutGentics/Apex Genetics they turned out to be bogus hemp seed.... The seeds listed on the website currently, while are the same name (Wedding Cake S1) they are from an entirely different person.

Confusing yes, but know that I stand behind seeds listed on my website 100%, if you are dissatisfied (people were) then you are entitled to refunds/replacements. Call it a guarantee.


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Tombstone, since you mentioned it @growerNshower 
Day 29 - 30. 2 phenos, similar. Light OG smell at the moment, watching them closely, looking forward to a clone run where theyll get more attention. 
#1#2


----------



## brpawa (May 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tombstone, since you mentioned it @growerNshower
> Day 29 - 30. 2 phenos, similar. Light OG smell at the moment, watching them closely, looking forward to a clone run where theyll get more attention.
> #1View attachment 4337223#2
> View attachment 4337232


Day 29 from flipping to 12/12?


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

brpawa said:


> Day 29 from flipping to 12/12?


Yes they entered flower room on 4/22. I have a perpetual room.


----------



## growerNshower (May 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tombstone, since you mentioned it @growerNshower
> Day 29 - 30. 2 phenos, similar. Light OG smell at the moment, watching them closely, looking forward to a clone run where theyll get more attention.
> #1View attachment 4337223#2
> View attachment 4337232


Holy [email protected]! Only 29 days?! I need to change my shorts...


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

Pics are deceiving they're not very big. I veg for a while, topped real early so I had 4 good strong branches so I can take 2 clones off each once they show. Often times I'll put em all into flower prior to sexing if I need the space or get impatient, then cull the males and take clones of the fems as they show. This run I started with 70 ish plants. It's a pain, and a process, but worth it to find good cultivars that the whole town doesn't have. ..


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 21, 2019)

Thx, El Kapitan. Nice job. Looking forward to see how they all finish. I have at least one pack of Sky Warden, SS, Chinook and OBS. So many choices. Really interested in OBS. May be the next pack I start along with Copper Chem, Texas Butter, and Cake n Chem. That should give me some diverse flavors and effects.


----------



## brpawa (May 21, 2019)

growerNshower said:


> Holy [email protected]! Only 29 days?! I need to change my shorts...


I thought the same thing, thats why I asked. Only 4 weeks in and that developed and some pistils are already matured...lol,


----------



## el kapitan (May 21, 2019)

I agree they look further along. A tray or 2 ago had a big push right around week 4 -5 then no more girth in the last 3 weeks just more color and frost. It may be that they're under LED'S all the way now. Some people say they mature quicker with LED's. 
Has anyone here recently switch and noticed this?
For a time I was getting great results mixing HID'S and LED'S. For my perpetual I would move each trays load of plants down every 2 weeks. Yes labor, but I'm no warehouse so it ok and it gives me time to prune, stake and inspect each stage.
They'd start under an HLG 550, then to HPS thousand then to either COB's or fluence vyprs. 
So I may try a ushio de 600 over tray 2 and see what happens. 
Any input on that from your experience please.


----------



## typoerror (May 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Orange Blossom Special day 29 - 30.
> Orange peels all the way. Another pheno in this run is orangecicleView attachment 4337197


hard to go wrong with either but that orange creamsicle pheno is unreal!!!


----------



## jonesaa (May 21, 2019)

Finally found some time to post up an update on the mini crops I have going here... And so far very happy with current results...

I was able to collect some Pollen from a very OG smelling and crazy branching Ghost Town #3 plant... Still bummed that I didn't get one female... No worries, I have some more packs of Ghost Town to check out still, and will probably set a room aside just for the next round of ghost town plants. 

Got 4 male Bison Breaths, and collected pollen from the #5 plant that had a nice sweet smell, formed some trichomes, and had some red coloring. Used some of the pollen to make some more Bison Breath seeds with the lone female Bison Breath #1 I have here.

2 MACDawg Males, both plants producing male flower parts... but no pollen... will let these go a bit more... but we'll see... They smell nice... Tall MACDawg #2 (Tall) has nice fall colours, red/purple/yellow/green shiny leaves and sweet smell, like ripe tangerines. MACDawg #3 (velvet) still short, no scent but produces lots of male flower clusters. 

One each of Blizzard Bush #4 and Jelly Pie #5... Blizzard Bush #4 was the tallest male, very thick stems, everything about this plant was big. But the scent was not as pronunced as the other plants. Still collected pollen though, but did not use for this round. Jelly Pie #5, at first all was good... nice scent, sour grapes, plant had a bright green and some red in the stems for this cool contrast of colours, really nice looking. male flowers formed... then all of a sudden, the top fan leaves started getting sugary... then out of nowhere, top of the plant white hairs coming out of the male flowers... whaaaaa male plant self pollenated itself i guess... cause the top of the plant is forming seed pods... heheheh... gonna let this thing finish... and curious to see how these turn out???

Group Shot of the bloom room, back row (Blizzard Bush, Bison Breath, Blizzard Bush, Jelly Pie). Middle (Blizzard Bush, Jelly Pie, Blizzard Bush, Jelly Pie). Front (Bagseed, MACDawg, Cuts of Blizzard Bush #2, and Jelly Pie #4).

 

Jelly Pie:

#1 - Grape bubblegum/with Jelly centre... a hint of chemical smell/acetone
 

#2 Smells like Grape Crush Soda Pop/Dirt
 

#3 Sour Grape Pie/baked fresh baked, hard to describe... very soft but pungent if that makes any sense... Caked - So shiny!!!
 
Blizzard Bush:

Piney/Sweet Vanilla
 

Gassy/Pungent/Sweet - Shines like a diamond!!!
 

Chemical smell/and Gas
 
Chemical/Gas
 

Bison Breath #1 Smells like the janitors closet... hehehe... Lemon pinesol and ripe body odor. Yeah!!! (making seeds with this one on the lower buds)
 

MACDawg #1 (Thick) Smells like fresh fruit, apples,oranges, some pine, but it's getting the reveg treatment... hehehehhe... gonna be a while before I really flower this one... but I will pop more MACDawg seeds hope to find a quicker growing one. I like the leaves on this one... so leathery and shiny!!!



All female plants began bloom on April 1st... So I'm guessing harvest will be in about 3 weeks or more by the look of some of these flowers. Some plants have started to fade and turn fall colours. A nice mixture of smells in the grow area, nice and good all around!!! 

Thats all for now...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 22, 2019)

Hibernate w/lights on


----------



## macsnax (May 22, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hibernate w/lights onView attachment 4337576 View attachment 4337577 View attachment 4337578


I'm a zakk wydle fan myself. He started following me on IG from his personal account a while back, I geeked out a little over that, lol.


----------



## Bodyne (May 22, 2019)

I gifted out some Ghost Train Haze x mac male, did those get grown, by chance? Was curious how those might turn out since the makers all other mac male crosses have come out stellar.


----------



## Lrn2Yield (May 22, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yeah regulars are a different experience for sure. From what I see no sex yet. For me its around 2 months veg time, sometimes they show earlier. You could put em into flower cycle for a few days then back into veg and within the week you should see.
> Gotta wait for the really light wispy pair of hairs, like on the top of buds in the beginning. Theres technical terms for each part but I think all I see showing is the stipules...Google some images and you'll get a good visual.


Yeah man, it’s different for sure but a good different eh. It’s like a gender reveal party every day haha. The cnc in question ended up throwing out some tiny pistils the next night , so confirmed female. My SDK #1 showed male last night. I don’t know if it holds true to every plant, but the growth was just different with him, it was more vigorous right out of the gate. Big fans, chunky stem, and shoots. Not much stretch, which I heard males are stretchier but it looks Indica dom to me going by fans and the tight spacing which im thinking is the reason for the little stretch

Do Indica dominated plants show pre flowers earlier? This SDK plant sprouted from seed on the 22nd of April, so it’s only about a month old. 

I had planned to chop the males however they might go outside, and if they fair out alright I should end up with some pollen from them eventually. No room indoors to flower them. 

All good though, waiting on 2 more cnc to show, and 3 more SDK then it’s flower time.


----------



## 710slickxx (May 22, 2019)

Ive been having alot of hermie problems with this line. I keep finding seeds. Anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## J.James (May 22, 2019)

Cookies and Chem in full sun flower week 3


----------



## psychadelibud (May 22, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Ive been having alot of hermie problems with this line. I keep finding seeds. Anyone else having the same problem?


Been growing GPS gear for 2 years now, and have ran several different strains under some very poor conditions and I have not had the first hermie. I have a nanner pop up here and there towards the end of the flowering cycle, but that's just the "chem" in the genetics for ya. It's normal. and no, never had an issue with seeds..


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 22, 2019)

Same hibernate w/lights off  cake n chem-falling all over the place


----------



## GrowRijt (May 22, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty has ended his offerings at GreenpointSeeds.com if you got them while they were there you are lucky.
> It was business, not product related.
> I've known Mos Cutty for over 10 years and I resect the work he's put out.
> We just couldn't come to a mutual agreement.
> No ill will just not the right fit.


Looking forward to popping mine. He had some compelling crosses with the cherry AK male. Should have grabbed more.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 22, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Looking forward to popping mine. He had some compelling crosses with the cherry AK male. Should have grabbed more.


Same, loaded up on those Maraschino and Bluecherries.


----------



## gamestwin (May 22, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I gifted out some Ghost Train Haze x mac male, did those get grown, by chance? Was curious how those might turn out since the makers all other mac male crosses have come out stellar.



#HazeRevival


----------



## klx (May 23, 2019)

Hibernate Day 30 getting ready to show us what she's got


----------



## R Burns (May 23, 2019)

Lucky 7s


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 23, 2019)

Mmm... cake.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 23, 2019)

Raindance#4 sorry bout all the videos-jus like jammin & growin kill bud
Smokin on meltdown


----------



## Elsembrador (May 23, 2019)

All three of the cowboy kushes popped si trial begins ! If anyone has ran this strain if you please give me some feedback !!


----------



## hillbill (May 24, 2019)

About on same schedule as I have 4/5 Cowboy Kush up in Solos with the other falling to damping off and now just emerging, at least 5/7 Butch Cassidy! Greenpoint back in the garden. 

Now back to vaping some Black Gold F2!


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 24, 2019)

What's yall delivery times to Canada like? Couple days, weeks?

Thanks


----------



## Goats22 (May 24, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> What's yall delivery times to Canada like? Couple days, weeks?
> 
> Thanks


5-10 days to the west coast. total days, not business days. it's tracked.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 24, 2019)

Bison Breath #1. Just a couple more days until the chop.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 24, 2019)

*Pioneer Kush.... (pre98 bubba pheno)



    





Potent Old School Nugs Right Here! *There is absolutely NO ceiling with this one. I use a couple hits off a joint throughout the day, excellent for pain management and anxiety... Also, gives you motivation to stop procrastinating and get shit done... But I have found in the night, when I really hammer on it that I keep getting higher, and higher, and then even higher, till I pass out and wake up not remembering passing out... This is fuckin fire herb right here....Thanks @Gu~ for providing such excellent potent medicine! Love this stuff.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 24, 2019)

PB#1 fast chem.
 
Pure Blueberry pheno.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 24, 2019)

Hey fellas can you use 2 coupons on 1 purchase ?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 24, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Hey fellas can you use 2 coupons on 1 purchase ?


Seems like I have, quiet some long time ago... I'm not really sure personally, but maybe you can go ahead and apply 2 just to see if it works?


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2019)

Barn Burner, my first greenpoint female in flower, I lucked out as its a dense killer monster with very decent pm resistance, I made a small plant unfortunatly. Wish I grew it into a bush as the buds is super heavy you gotta stake it up, luckily i have 2 clones....I cannot wait to make a big one dammm im happy!

The male that I found I pollinated all my clone only strains, I crossed barnburner to my og kush which is still my number one 7 years later and named it backdraft...Boy oh boy is that going to be a killa plant....


----------



## daveybc (May 24, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath #1. Just a couple more days until the chop.View attachment 4338825


How many days flowering from seed? Got some BB on the way..


----------



## Elsembrador (May 25, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Seems like I have, quiet some long time ago... I'm not really sure personally, but maybe you can go ahead and apply 2 just to see if it works?


Yup only 1 but I’m hella eyeing this ec stardawg!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 25, 2019)

daveybc said:


> How many days flowering from seed? Got some BB on the way..


85 days flowering and 4-5 weeks vegetative.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 25, 2019)

Temptation got me and I grabbed some east coast stat dawg


----------



## Goats22 (May 25, 2019)

sounds like the adub might not be used going forward by heisen due to lack of popularity so if you're interested in the GMOozy or dubstep it might be wise to grab them soon.

just fyi


----------



## Bakersfield (May 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> 85 days flowering and 4-5 weeks vegetative.


Dayum, over 12 weeks in flower?
Looks epic nonetheless.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 25, 2019)

Thought I would share the results of my Gunslinger used in the 16 oz. cup competition. I chopped her early, but the smoke is very good and according to my smoke testers is a better night time strain than the Hibernate they have been using. One friend says it is by far the best I have grown, and he has had copper chem, obs, and hibernate.
    
Not bad... 39 grams this contest. Last contest I did 27 grams of Hibernate. 2 other growers smashed the yield record and out-yielded me. It's okay, though. Next time I have some tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## Goats22 (May 25, 2019)

i gotta think dtw coco would smash in a solo competition, at least yield-wise.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 25, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i gotta think dtw coco would smash in a solo competition, at least yield-wise.


It does. The problem is hand watering all day long for best results. The highest yielder this competition watered every hour. No external pumps or watering system is allowed. I watered every morning and night and occasionally in the middle of the day if I was working close to home.


----------



## Goats22 (May 25, 2019)

ahhh ok, didn't realize the stipulation of no automatic watering. cool stuff.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 25, 2019)

well I can't post in Heisen thread so I will say it here. Poster Dats my bike punk is either Heisen or posting Heisen's pic's 1st it looks like H growroom. 2nd there's absolutely no way you could have got seeds from GU and be that far in flower.
Welcome back Heisen.


----------



## genuity (May 25, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well I can't post in Heisen thread so I will say it here. Poster Dats my bike punk is either Heisen or posting Heisen's pic's 1st it looks like H growroom. 2nd there's absolutely no way you could have got seeds from GU and be that far in flower.
> Welcome back Heisen.


I'm just letting it play out...
It could truly be a doppelganger.....?..


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 25, 2019)

ok so Tuedays he posted this






today he has frosty plants. Damn thats quick


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 25, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> well I can't post in Heisen thread so I will say it here. Poster Dats my bike punk is either Heisen or posting Heisen's pic's 1st it looks like H growroom. 2nd there's absolutely no way you could have got seeds from GU and be that far in flower.
> Welcome back Heisen.


Lots of folks are banned from the Heisen thread -- including me. 
I thought he had his own sandbox to play in. (I'm banned there too. )

It's all good...


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> ok so Tuedays he posted this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heisen said himself, that dude is legit! he posted it in his "sandbox" lol


----------



## Greenthumbs256 (May 25, 2019)

but yea, it could be heisen.

I just wanted to stop and say by! I think I had the most fun on any forums here in this thread over the years! so just wanted to say peace! wish you guys the best!


----------



## Terps420 (May 25, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath #1. Just a couple more days until the chop.View attachment 4338825


What is ur best pheno with Bison breath? I bet it b hard pick cause every pheno pick u showd us lookd dam good. Cannot wait to pop bison breath & jelly pie next. I sadly sent gu a email for them to close my account yestrday. Didnt want to but i cant afford to lose money. On may 10th i sent 2 envelopes with my cash to them and stil havnt vot 1 bean of my order. If we think back its was that week that greenpoint had all the problems with there computers and emails. I dont think they stole my money, i just think my orders sumhow got lost in cracks while they was having the issues. Or usps worker got my money? I sent it to the right address. I emailed gu 3 times. I got 1 email saying he thought usps was backed up.? Not a word or even a thought from him that it could possibly could of been a mess up on his end? Like there wood b no way it could of been on them..? Being ive orderd over 10 orders with them i just was thinking that me being a loyal customer, that my buisness in past wood of been valued, and that this issue wood of taken care of by now almost a month later...? So it was good while it lasted but to prevent this again il just close that account and buy elsewhere no matter what sales they run. Sorry for the bs on my reply but thought id share my frustrations and he might finally settle this matter..? If not oh well thats life for ya. Good job on those stunning pics u allways post. I see why ur one of his testers.. Thx bud


----------



## Terps420 (May 25, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Temptation got me and I grabbed some east coast stat dawg


I wonder if this "new strain" east coast deisel is the same as the dynamite deisel strain that he took off seed list he sells? Good luck


----------



## Elsembrador (May 25, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> What is ur best pheno with Bison breath? I bet it b hard pick cause every pheno pick u showd us lookd dam good. Cannot wait to pop bison breath & jelly pie next. I sadly sent gu a email for them to close my account yestrday. Didnt want to but i cant afford to lose money. On may 10th i sent 2 envelopes with my cash to them and stil havnt vot 1 bean of my order. If we think back its was that week that greenpoint had all the problems with there computers and emails. I dont think they stole my money, i just think my orders sumhow got lost in cracks while they was having the issues. Or usps worker got my money? I sent it to the right address. I emailed gu 3 times. I got 1 email saying he thought usps was backed up.? Not a word or even a thought from him that it could possibly could of been a mess up on his end? Like there wood b no way it could of been on them..? Being ive orderd over 10 orders with them i just was thinking that me being a loyal customer, that my buisness in past wood of been valued, and that this issue wood of taken care of by now almost a month later...? So it was good while it lasted but to prevent this again il just close that account and buy elsewhere no matter what sales they run. Sorry for the bs on my reply but thought id share my frustrations and he might finally settle this matter..? If not oh well thats life for ya. Good job on those stunning pics u allways post. I see why ur one of his testers.. Thx bud


This is why I use crypto! Much easier and faster ! Literally dropped my order last night and got my tracking today


----------



## Elsembrador (May 25, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> I wonder if this "new strain" east coast deisel is the same as the dynamite deisel strain that he took off seed list he sells? Good luck


Well I got an awesome deal and the genetics sound promising so as soon as they land I’ll pop 3 to see. Keep you posted


----------



## Terps420 (May 25, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Well I got an awesome deal and the genetics sound promising so as soon as they land I’ll pop 3 to see. Keep you posted


I wasnt talkn sheet on them or u. I just remember they had a dynamite deisel strain with the same parents as east coast stardog. But ya keep me informed i enjoy all weed info.. Wished there was all the info there is of these days when i first started growing in 98.. Lol good luck with ur plants bro, il b watching , keep me informed


----------



## dakilla187 (May 25, 2019)

Anyone else have moscutty gear stuck in awaiting usps?

Shipping Label Created, USPS Awaiting Item

for 5 days now


----------



## Gu~ (May 26, 2019)

Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders. 
I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders.
> I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


What kind of friend is that?


----------



## Gu~ (May 26, 2019)

genuity said:


> What kind of friend is that?


Dude, you don't even know.
I try to give people opportunities but they shoot themselves in the foot. 
I'm starting to believe people are more comfortable not advancing and self-sabotage out of self-doubt.
Just a theory, but damn does it keep repeating.


----------



## genuity (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Dude, you don't even know.
> I try to give people opportunities but they shoot themselves in the foot.
> I'm starting to believe people are more comfortable not advancing and self-sabotage out of self-doubt.
> Just a theory, but damn does it keep repeating.


From the talks we had,the opportunity you try to provide sounds real good.

But self-sabotage/doubt is a real thing so you may be right..


----------



## Bodyne (May 26, 2019)

egos, guys. They don't want to share any spotlight of any kind anywhere, you can even be offerin em a good deal, and if they aren't the star, especially since the cesspool IG has become, they want to take their ball and go home, try to fuck you on the way out, and act like you did them wrong.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Dude, you don't even know.
> I try to give people opportunities but they shoot themselves in the foot.
> I'm starting to believe people are more comfortable not advancing and self-sabotage out of self-doubt.
> Just a theory, but damn does it keep repeating.


It's fear of failure. 
Can't fail if you don't try...


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Dude, you don't even know.
> I try to give people opportunities but they shoot themselves in the foot.
> I'm starting to believe people are more comfortable not advancing and self-sabotage out of self-doubt.
> Just a theory, but damn does it keep repeating.


I know. I see it in every facet of the legal industry. There seems to be a large gap between the knowledgeable, counterculture, cannabis aficionado and the Wharton schooled business person talking about ecosystems and blitzscaling. The one can't sober up, smoke less and get their mind balanced to compete in this very tough industry, and the other has no idea of the depth and complexities of growing, the market or just the difference between mids and boutique. The business people think they can artificially create a brand name or gain market share simply with school taught business techniques vs the idiots from Murder Mountain ripping tubes before going into county meetings. *popcorn*


----------



## Goats22 (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders.
> I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


classy guy he sounds like


----------



## Elsembrador (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders.
> I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


I mean if you get a good deal and all you send is orders! HMU bro I’ll even dress up as the usps guy


----------



## el kapitan (May 26, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> I know. I see it in every facet of the legal industry. There seems to be a large gap between the knowledgeable, counterculture, cannabis aficionado and the Wharton schooled business person talking about ecosystems and blitzscaling. The one can't sober up, smoke less and get their mind balanced to compete in this very tough industry, and the other has no idea of the depth and complexities of growing, the market or just the difference between mids and boutique. The business people think they can artificially create a brand name or gain market share simply with school taught business techniques vs the idiots from Murder Mountain ripping tubes before going into county meetings. *popcorn*


TRUTHS here. 
Spot on.
Thank you for your eloquence.
I try to share that with friends and people who don't get it when they say "why don't you just do this or that and you'll make so much money etc" ...nope, it's not like you think...


----------



## dakilla187 (May 26, 2019)

Bah...I guess i got lucky when I got the bluecherry shortcake, I just planted a single seed today, hope its a female.....


----------



## santacruztodd (May 26, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> I know. I see it in every facet of the legal industry. There seems to be a large gap between the knowledgeable, counterculture, cannabis aficionado and the Wharton schooled business person talking about ecosystems and blitzscaling. The one can't sober up, smoke less and get their mind balanced to compete in this very tough industry, and the other has no idea of the depth and complexities of growing, the market or just the difference between mids and boutique. The business people think they can artificially create a brand name or gain market share simply with school taught business techniques vs the idiots from Murder Mountain ripping tubes before going into county meetings. *popcorn*


But there are hybrids of the two-the guy who has the biz knowledge AND has grown for 30 years and who doesn't let weed run his/her life. I consider myself one of them. I am for sale, by the way


----------



## santacruztodd (May 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders.
> I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


I did receive my Maraschino Lime. Looks like a true AK-heavy pheno, but the key lime could be there and hiding. I'll have some cuts of the females in the future if you need one. 9 of 10 germed, will post later with progress-outdoor.
Maraschino Lime


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2019)

Wtf, why go through all the work to get your name out there just to ruin it?

At least dude should have found a way to ship out all pending orders before going ghost. Dumb


----------



## Elsembrador (May 27, 2019)

Wtf !! Let a man grab a cake !! Shit


----------



## Elsembrador (May 27, 2019)

Is anyone having trouble with the coupon ?? It’s saying expired ?


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

7/7 Butch Cassidy are up and being bottom watered right now, red Solos. They are bout 3 days behind 4 Cowboy Kush. First run of Butch Cassidy was topped as I do nearly all mine. A couple extremely vigorous plants right up to topping and that was it. Healthy but very little growth after topping. Both leaned heavily to the Indica side of things. Will not top these.

Black Gold f2 in the vape(Solo) this morning and a bud from Copper Chem F2 on deck, courtesy of @Amos Otis. “We must be in heaven man!”, Wavy Gravy!


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 7/7 Butch Cassidy are up and being bottom watered right now, red Solos. They are bout 3 days behind 4 Cowboy Kush. First run of Butch Cassidy was topped as I do nearly all mine. A couple extremely vigorous plants right up to topping and that was it. Healthy but very little growth after topping. Both leaned heavily to the Indica side of things. Will not top these.
> 
> Black Gold f2 in the vape(Solo) this morning and a bud from Copper Chem F2 on deck, courtesy of @Amos Otis. “We must be in heaven man!”, Wavy Gravy!


Hell ya I'm glad someone is growing Butch Cassidy! Got a pack I've been sitting on for at least a year. 
Every cookie wreck cross I've grown has turned out great. 
Gorilla wreck was fabulous and I'm finishing another round of half & half that looks good too.
Might even have a keeper.


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

Got a couple Cannaventure Cookie Wreck in early flower right now! Yes, Butch Cassidy was excellent herb and may have a couple different phenos this go.

Well was gonna post that but my CWs have nanners and nuts, done with Cannaventure forever. Not the first fucked up plants from Cannaventure I have had.


----------



## numberfour (May 27, 2019)

Cake n Chem's putting out in every department

#1
 

#2
 

#4
 



Cookies n Chem


----------



## Gu~ (May 27, 2019)

@numberfour FTW!


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 27, 2019)

Harvested my Bison Breath last night. Here are a few pictures of #3. Absolutely rock hard nugs top to bottom.
   
And a little bud from #1


----------



## Gu~ (May 27, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Harvested my Bison Breath last night. Here are a few pictures of #3. Absolutely rock hard nugs top to bottom.
> View attachment 4340458 View attachment 4340459 View attachment 4340461
> And a little bud from #1
> View attachment 4340463


Great job @LubdaNugs cant wait for the smoke report. Awesome coloring!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 27, 2019)

Looks like the GPS site has no photo nor reviews for *Peace Maker*... Well that may be soon to change, as I have some very nice phenos of that one. I dont understand why no one else has really grown her out or left any reviews.... @Gu~ I have you some really nice photos to fill in the profile photo of PM really soon. Is there any specific background colors or anything specific you would like to see in the photo? 

*Peace Maker *is frosty as hell, the yields are ginormous and the stench is wickedly potent. I have a sample bud drying out as I write this, gonna get to try it tonight or in the morning one. I have a feeling this one will be a keeper for sure.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 27, 2019)

Been waiting on a pack I ordered on May 12!?!

I email him a week ago saying this order hasn't gotten to me (tracking says it's waiting to be picked up still). He says give me a few days and if it hasn't gotten to you or the tracking hasn't changed I'll re ship. I wait a week. I email him and now he wants me to wait another week. 

Fucking over it, gimme my coin. Needed these for the summer ffs.


----------



## jonesaa (May 27, 2019)

All Plants are day 58 of Bloom. 

Jelly Pie #1


Jelly Pie #2
 

Jelly Pie #3
 

Blizzard Bush #3
 


 

Blizzard Bush #5
 

Blizzard Bush #6
 

Blizzard Bush #1
 

Bison Breath #1
 

MACDawg #1 - Revegging...


----------



## el kapitan (May 27, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> All Plants are day 58 of Bloom.
> 
> Jelly Pie #1
> View attachment 4340685
> ...


That Blizzard Bush has some great potential. I just finished my last one, it was a little lanky but the buds smell super skunky and great frost.
Looking forward to bison breath in my future too, I finally got a pack on order. How are the smells on yours?
My Macdawgs haven't had the best grow so far, sadly I'm to blame but I've got clones to make a healthier run of them, plus one more seed I'll pop for good measure...


----------



## GrowRijt (May 27, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Mos Cutty punk’d out on sending orders.
> I’ll take the hit on refunds just email me.


Ugh. Seriously. That sucks.


----------



## jonesaa (May 27, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> That Blizzard Bush has some great potential. I just finished my last one, it was a little lanky but the buds smell super skunky and great frost.
> Looking forward to bison breath in my future too, I finally got a pack on order. How are the smells on yours?
> My Macdawgs haven't had the best grow so far, sadly I'm to blame but I've got clones to make a healthier run of them, plus one more seed I'll pop for good measure...


The male Bison Breath I believe it was #5 was musky, fruity/sweet smelling and had nice colour. The #1 Bison Breath now has just a strong lemon cleaner smell. 

I agree, the Blizzard Bushes are really really shiny... just when the lights go out I like to shine the flash light on them in the dark, they really sparkle like diamonds it's such a shame that these shiny things are going to burn...  The blizzard bushes smell like gas, sweet, vanillla and some savory pepper...

The Jelly Pies for sure over power the smell of the garden... all I smell when I go in there is sweet/sour grapes... but when you get close to each plant you get a different grape smell... These plants are really fun to grow... especially with this many smells going around...

This round I hope to get some Bison Breath, Jelly Pie (?) seeds made and save them to grow out in the fall or something...

That MACDawg is the only one I have left from seed. all others died, or created sterile males... This one I'll keep to see what it's all about...


----------



## dakilla187 (May 27, 2019)

Barn burner ready for the chop at anytime, grown in small pot as a test run
Heavy density with noxious scent of being a heavy hitter...Quite pleased with my first greenpoint plant...Will redo a clone and scrog it big....

Pm resistance is high but still gets some maneagable kine, definetly keeper


----------



## el kapitan (May 27, 2019)

I can't do a full update right now but here's a few highlights. 
Sundae Stallion. Smells like soda, last week smelled like ice cream. Purple calyx tips even down lower on plant.


----------



## el kapitan (May 27, 2019)

Cowboy cookies I have 3 of I think, stinky fuckerz like rubber and garlic.


----------



## el kapitan (May 27, 2019)

Peace maker. Like an old school OG right now.


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Pioneer Kush. Smells like bug spray. Pungent. Hard to describe. Fresh cut grass a little. Liking it


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special. Orangesickle. Sweet like desert. The other few are orange peels


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Pebble Pusher. Hints of sweet, kushy goodness. Not strong. Stacked nicely. Several phenos all similar at the moment


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Iron Horse. Reminds me of an earthy kosher I grew from DNA years ago but thankfully not as tall. The only reason I got rid of old kosher. 5 foot tall whether I wanted it or not. 
Liking the big thick buds on this one right now.


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Tombstone. 2 similar phenos. Both smell like an old smoky wood floored bar


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Raindance. Sweet n kushy kinda hashy with a touch of chem barely. Liking her a lot.


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Sky Warden . Underappreciated strain noone seems to notice. 
Friends, notice her please. I have 3 slightly different phenos all killer


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Thanks for watching and sorry for the blast. Just was excited about what I saw and smelled and wanted to share. Gonna be really hard to pick winners from, and hopefully all my clones will take...been hectic life and minimal time to garden. Survival tactics is best I can do so not much time to spend keeping every corner happy and on schedule. I'm sure many understand here...


----------



## klx (May 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks for watching and sorry for the blast. Just was excited about what I saw and smelled and wanted to share. Gonna be really hard to pick winners from, and hopefully all my clones will take...been hectic life and minimal time to garden. Survival tactics is best I can do so not much time to spend keeping every corner happy and on schedule. I'm sure many understand here...


The struggle is real. Great work man lovely plants


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 28, 2019)

A couple Bison Breath shots in natural light.
#1
 
#3


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Sky Warden . Underappreciated strain noone seems to notice.
> Friends, notice her please. I have 3 slightly different phenos all killer View attachment 4340886 View attachment 4340888


What does it smell like? I had a good gambling feeling about this one and bought a few on a whim awhile back.


----------



## Gu~ (May 28, 2019)

This thread has me drooling again.

Great work @LubdaNugs @numberfour @jonesaa @el kapitan


----------



## Mr.Estrain (May 28, 2019)

That's the last money I spend at GPS. My beans do look like they're moving but by the time they get to me they will be useless for their intended purpose. 

Not GPS fault but with the dealings I've had (not honoring a completed order cause it used nuggets),this is the last straw. I don't play the run around game. Heard it before. I know how it usually plays out. So when I'm told to wait a few days, I wait a week and then get told to wait another week? You think this is my first rodeo? I don't play those games. So I'm done. 

They're on their way but this is by far the slowest it's ever taken to take delivery of an order. Even from Spain ffs.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 28, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> That's the last money I spend at GPS. My beans do look like they're moving but by the time they get to me they will be useless for their intended purpose.
> 
> Not GPS fault but with the dealings I've had (not honoring a completed order cause it used nuggets),this is the last straw. I don't play the run around game. Heard it before. I know how it usually plays out. So when I'm told to wait a few days, I wait a week and then get told to wait another week? You think this is my first rodeo? I don't play those games. So I'm done.
> 
> They're on their way but this is by far the slowest it's ever taken to take delivery of an order. Even from Spain ffs.


Happy Memorial day USPS


----------



## GrowRijt (May 28, 2019)

Another frosty AF jelly pie. I have two gems now. #6 and #7. This is 7. Has a branch of lemon meringue pollen. Pure grape jelly and chem.


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What does it smell like? I had a good gambling feeling about this one and bought a few on a whim awhile back.


Hard to describe really. Sweet kushy on one, straight skunk kush on the other. I can predict at this point they'll finish full dank.


----------



## main cola (May 28, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Another frosty AF jelly pie. I have two gems now. #6 and #7. This is 7. Has a branch of lemon meringue pollen. Pure grape jelly and chem.
> 
> View attachment 4341063


Man that’s a beautiful looking girl right there


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 28, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Another frosty AF jelly pie. I have two gems now. #6 and #7. This is 7. Has a branch of lemon meringue pollen. Pure grape jelly and chem.
> 
> View attachment 4341063


How many did you have to pop before you found those?


----------



## GrowRijt (May 28, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> How many did you have to pop before you found those?


Actually I popped three and found one really nice green pheno female last year. Lost her accidentally and popped four more to find 6,7. 

7 smell is better but #3 was maybe faster finisher and little better yields.


----------



## Canadian123 (May 28, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> That's the last money I spend at GPS. My beans do look like they're moving but by the time they get to me they will be useless for their intended purpose.
> 
> Not GPS fault but with the dealings I've had (not honoring a completed order cause it used nuggets),this is the last straw. I don't play the run around game. Heard it before. I know how it usually plays out. So when I'm told to wait a few days, I wait a week and then get told to wait another week? You think this is my first rodeo? I don't play those games. So I'm done.
> 
> They're on their way but this is by far the slowest it's ever taken to take delivery of an order. Even from Spain ffs.


Ordered twice from Canada and never had a problem.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 28, 2019)

Here's a 4G from Dark Heart Nurseries - looking forward to tasting this bad girl.
Gelato #45 x Gorilla Glue #4 x Girl Scout Cookies


----------



## Lurrabq (May 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Sky Warden . Underappreciated strain noone seems to notice.
> Friends, notice her please. I have 3 slightly different phenos all killer View attachment 4340886 View attachment 4340888


Nice!
First pics I've seen of the Warden. My pack awaits...


----------



## el kapitan (May 28, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Nice!
> First pics I've seen of the Warden. My pack awaits...


She's a winner in my garden at the moment that's for sure, and strong Alien in the ones with maybe a touch of stardawg barely. This is her first run and I may pop the rest of my pack soon, in case my clones don't make it...they're tiny and struggling. 
Pop yours, yeah I haven't seen any others either


----------



## Terps420 (May 28, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Been waiting on a pack I ordered on May 12!?!
> 
> I email him a week ago saying this order hasn't gotten to me (tracking says it's waiting to be picked up still). He says give me a few days and if it hasn't gotten to you or the tracking hasn't changed I'll re ship. I wait a week. I email him and now he wants me to wait another week.
> 
> Fucking over it, gimme my coin. Needed these for the summer ffs.


Same situation here. May 10th for me . i got 2 emails from them. First was o usps is backed up. And 2nd was he said o i tell people to wait 14 days b4 raising a fuss? But when he emailed me that day was # 16???? Its like mine just freaking vanished in mail or at greenpoint. But then i look at my account on site and the 2 orders i sent off for him says cancelled? ??? Im just confused af. Every other order i got from them was perfect. Thinkn back to when i sent my orders off was the same week i got email from them saying not to email them til friday cause of computer, and email problems? To me it makes sense that my money got there but because his system was jacked up it he didnt no cause it was cash and only 77 bucks for my 2 orders.it just got blended in or lost. My other 10 orders in past. Was back in my hand 5 days later. If it was me id just ship both orders just to keep a repeat custumer. ??? Its not like i told him that i sent 10000 in cash and want a huge amount, i sent a whoppn 77 bucks for 2 orders..?? I guess future buisness isnt important at this snails speed. Besides its not like they r only ones selln seeds in usa.. Sorry for rant. Its just frustrating, cause i gotta work 4 money here in real world... But thx i no the feeling..


----------



## Terps420 (May 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks for watching and sorry for the blast. Just was excited about what I saw and smelled and wanted to share. Gonna be really hard to pick winners from, and hopefully all my clones will take...been hectic life and minimal time to garden. Survival tactics is best I can do so not much time to spend keeping every corner happy and on schedule. I'm sure many understand here...


Right now i only have 2 plants going from Greenpoint. Iron horse and raindance.. They both got a chem/ deisel smell. Raindance is more exotic sweet chem. A
Iron horse is pungent chem/fuel/ og smell. Im by the looks am a week or 2 behind u. So its nice to see what they look like by ur pics. Btw every pic quality looks dam good. Ive got 10 diff strains from gp cant wait til next round when itl b whole room full of greenpoint genetics.. Thx for posting badass pics dude keep them bitches a coming.. Lol


----------



## THT (May 29, 2019)

Thought I'd drop by to post a shot of raindance, this was the only GPS strain this round, heavy on the stardawg but in a good way


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

I will have some nice photos of Peace Maker in the morning, and a few more I think I am going to take down. I am at day 65 or 66 and some of them are needing to come down. Bad thing about growing on a bigger scale is having to trim all that good ole danky, stinky, sticky bud yourself... And getting it chopped down and trimmed up on time.

All I can say is I am fixing to be one busy man with a very angry neck and back... But man is it always worth it!


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

@el kapitan man those are some nice plants ya got there buddy! Thinking back about it now, me and you had popped several plants around the same exact time I do believe, so we must have flipped about the same time as well. How many days into 12/12 are you? 

Also, I see that you also have several of the Pebble Pushers as well and said that all phenos sre pretty much the same? Same here man, I have 4 or 5 Pebble Pushers and all of them are exactly the same except for maybe two. Not really much of a smell, just sorta earthy kush with a tad bit of semi-sweet background. Definitely not Fruity Pebbles by any means, but I have to say it is some frosty ass flower... Very green and frosty. I actually just went and grabbed a sample bud of it this morning that I had drying out for a few days, now that its cut and dried I can smell some earth, kush and a hint of sweetness, but not fruity pebble sweet.... sadly. I just think that Stardawg and FPOG does not pair well together... personal opinion.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

Well for all y'all Jelly Pie lovers, I can most definitely reccomend Sundance Kid... I have one pheno basically identical in looks, smell and taste to one of my old Jelly Pie keepers. The only difference is the high. The JP was very narcotic and you will sleep or kill your day right after indulging (the purple pheno that resembles the Sunfance Kid), then I had a green JP pheno which was sweeter and grapier, which did the opposite and was uplifting. The Sundance Kid purple pheno is sweet, like grape/berry baked goods and the high is very uplifting. I like it better than the two JP keepers I had. Then I have another purple Sundance pheno that's straight sour propane and fuel. Purple stardawg 100%

This is the sweet purple pheno that resembles the old Jelly Pie keeper I had. The after taste is wonderful, like grape big league chew and muffins.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 29, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> View attachment 4341735 View attachment 4341736


What is this one? Did you keep it


----------



## el kapitan (May 29, 2019)

@psychadelibud yes my pebbles seem very similar and not very prominent in any particular smell other than earthy slight kush, if I try I can pick out sweetness but barely. They look great tho.
I think I'm a little behind you on flower timing I'm around week 6 now.
Yours look awesome, fat room of killer nuggets....definitely gonna be a lotta music and movies in the background to get you thru all that trimming.
Your pre 98 pheno is a great find.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> What is this one? Did you keep it


These are all the same plant I am almost 100% unless I got that very last pic mixed up with a Cannarado Orange Cheddar. But they are all the sweet grape/berry/purple smelling purple pheno.

I never took clones, unfortunately my veg area has been under construction and I have no place to stick the clones, nor friends to manage since I roll alone...

But i had planned on holding any keepers back and revegging if I have to.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> @psychadelibud yes my pebbles seem very similar and not very prominent in any particular smell other than earthy slight kush, if I try I can pick out sweetness but barely. They look great tho.
> I think I'm a little behind you on flower timing I'm around week 6 now.
> Yours look awesome, fat room of killer nuggets....definitely gonna be a lotta music and movies in the background to get you thru all that trimming.
> Your pre 98 pheno is a great find.



Those Pebble Pushers will likely get a tad bit sweeter as they finish, more of a crisp fresh clean sweetness is how I would describe it. theIt's there, but it ain't no fruity pebble stench, unfortunately...

Lol yeah man lots of music for sure. That's a great idea, maybe I should install a tv and sound theater inside of my grow dungeon. Haha that would be awesome come trimming time and it's dark as fuck in there with lights out of course.

Yes my bubba pheno is epic, I am thinking about revegging it, it is pure bubba.


Your grow is looking awesome as well my amigo! How much light are you pushing total?


----------



## psychadelibud (May 29, 2019)

I have a new report on the Pebble Pusher... Even though the only thing I dont like about this one, is that there is no fruity pebble'ness on the nose (in this particular pheno anyway), it is some amazing smoke! Very uplifting and very tranquil at the same time. The high is like a dream, almost mystical and your just in a damn good mood. Ready to take on whatever or kick back under the shade tree, it is suitable for both. Would love to get on the boat with this one... Hell, looks like I need to be planning a camping trip soon! Lol

The color is beautiful... Rich vibrant green with hues of light mint green fading into white frosty trichomes... delicious. Very OG relating with no lemom, only kush and earth and hint of marshmallow maybe??

I will have some photos soon..


----------



## santacruztodd (May 29, 2019)

Had two beans of Sundance Kid leftover from last year. The 8 I planted last summer were all males! Maybe redemption is at hand!!! 15 gallon container, going into a 40. Could be a whopper by September.


----------



## el kapitan (May 29, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Those Pebble Pushers will likely get a tad bit sweeter as they finish, more of a crisp fresh clean sweetness is how I would describe it. theIt's there, but it ain't no fruity pebble stench, unfortunately...
> 
> Lol yeah man lots of music for sure. That's a great idea, maybe I should install a tv and sound theater inside of my grow dungeon. Haha that would be awesome come trimming time and it's dark as fuck in there with lights out of course.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the pebble pusher I'm guessing it'll be fire, just not loud in aroma so we'll see.
Yes I work alone too 99% of the time (preferred) and music or streaming a show or movie or documentary keeps me entertained. 
I'm running 5 fluence vyprs over 4 trays, so 2,625 watts. Plants are loving it. Then I have 2 Timber redwoods 600's over 2 more trays. Also fantastic lights. Just ordered some more timbers for pre veg space and a future project while they're on sale and free shipping. 
Those lights have increased my grams per watt ratio considerably.


----------



## jonesaa (May 29, 2019)

Ahhhh!!! The seed bank is getting larger and larger... oh wait scratch that... collecting seed packs are an addiction for real! Thank god for reverse auctions!!! Lots of packs to go through now!!! Also bought some CBD bud here at the local smoke shop... got lucky and found 10 ripe "CBD bagseeds" gonna grow some of these out too... Something called Suver Haze (~16% CBD) now back to the fun stuff...

Heisenbeans fems via GPS!!! (no GMO Cakes... but hope to have some and the rest of HB offerings in the coming future...)

 

Mos Cutty seed packs via GPS (Sucks no more stuff from MC... but hey can save some money at the moment... )

 

This stuff is like collecting baseball cards... oh damn... another addiction of mine. Anyone got an extra pack of Bandit Breath they wanna trade for something???

Recent photo of the gang (~day 60 of bloom) smells of GRAPE, some lemon cleaner and og smells, skunky fruity muffins, gas and chemicals... almost near the end... I'll let some go for another week or two or three...


----------



## santacruztodd (May 29, 2019)

The Maraschino line-up should be great. The Cherry AK 47 male looks to be viable. My starts are BIG for their age. They look to be big when mature plants and only time will tell if the bud is dank, but my intuition tells me good things, having grown a lot of AK47 back in the late 90's-early 2000's. Impressive collection of seeds!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 29, 2019)

Gave seeds to someone else my azz Heisen..welcome back Dats my bike punk um I mean Heisen


----------



## durbanblue (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Gave seeds to someone else my azz Heisen..welcome back Dats my bike punk um I mean Heisen


Great detective work AG.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 30, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Ahhhh!!! The seed bank is getting larger and larger.
> 
> View attachment 4342021
> 
> ...


Bummed I didn’t get my moss cutty order. Gu got me a replacement but does suck. People just not following through. Bunk. Was really looking forward to those Maraschinos.


----------



## GrowRijt (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Gave seeds to someone else my azz Heisen..welcome back Dats my bike punk um I mean Heisen


Baahaahahaa. Was wondering how long before the sock puppet accounts start. What a douche.


----------



## Terps420 (May 30, 2019)

(THIS IS FOR PSYCHADELIBUD) Messd up replying .. But, Dam nice plants and pics! I cant wait to run jelly pie next round with couple others. I like to grow a variety of strains so i dont get burnt out on the particular strain. I love the purple grape strains. It just sucks having a room full of plants thats got another month til they r done, and being without anything to medicate on.. These cant finish fast enuff.. The best grape strain I've seen and grown is 9lb . Ive got 3 crosses going now.9lb x Chernobyl. One the 1 ive seen white hairs growing out of a bigger leaf. Like it was gonna try to grow a popcorn nugg on it..? Lol. And weird leaves ( 17 fingers on 1 leaf). Got pics of it if u wanna see it. But great work those purple nuggs look dam good to me. I tried finding the pages u where ur jelly pie pics was in but after 100 pages of people pissd off argueing over not gettn packages or sum shit bout gu, im still on the hunt tho.. Lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2019)

Bison Breath #1 drying.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Gave seeds to someone else my azz Heisen..welcome back Dats my bike punk um I mean Heisen


For someone that supposedly hate heisen, you sure do spend a lot of time thinking about him. Lol


----------



## Terps420 (May 30, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Ahhhh!!! The seed bank is getting larger and larger... oh wait scratch that... collecting seed packs are an addiction for real! Thank god for reverse auctions!!! Lots of packs to go through now!!! Also bought some CBD bud here at the local smoke shop... got lucky and found 10 ripe "CBD bagseeds" gonna grow some of these out too... Something called Suver Haze (~16% CBD) now back to the fun stuff...
> 
> Heisenbeans fems via GPS!!! (no GMO Cakes... but hope to have some and the rest of HB offerings in the coming future...)
> 
> ...


Man thats a hell of a score! I sent my money but never got my orders. I dropped my envelopes off at post office and went home to email gu to give heads up bout my orders. I opened email that gu sent me and it said he was having computer problems that week and he was trying to fix his computers not to email him for 3-4 days. I didnt think nomore bout it. 2 weeks went by without getn my orders. I emailed 3 more times and he dont no what happened with orders but didnt offer to replace them. To me it seems beleavable that they got my money but being they had problems with computers and it sumhow just blended in or fell in the cracks there at Greenpoint? I just no im out 77 bucks and no seeds? I guess sumbody that has placed over 10 orders with him isnt important to keep as future customer or he woodnt feed excuses everytime and just take care of me?? Sorry hadta get that outta me..lol but i had orderd 2 of the strains u just bought.. The purple punch and blue cherry shortcake.. But i dont have bandit breath. I do have a pac bison breath.. And yes collecting beans is a addiction for me too. All tho i only got like 20 different kinds now but im continuously am trying to add to the group.. Hit me up if ud wanna trade 4-5 of bisons or any others.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 30, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Bummed I didn’t get my moss cutty order. Gu got me a replacement but does suck. People just not following through. Bunk. Was really looking forward to those Maraschinos.


Wait what? You mean someone that's not H didnt do what they was supposed to do and it's just a shame but H is actually doing everything hes supposed to and folks are calling him out for nothing. At least only a tiny hand full that can roll over the back without any issue. It truly must suck to despise and hate someone on a daily basis and hold grudges. Its usually the haters with the loudest voice. We can certainly agree on that


----------



## natureboygrower (May 30, 2019)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> View attachment 4342261


"Yo Pops says I need to get my bike back"


----------



## GrowRijt (May 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Wait what? You mean someone that's not H didnt do what they was supposed to do and it's just a shame but H is actually doing everything hes supposed to and folks are calling him out for nothing. At least only a tiny hand full that can roll over the back without any issue. It truly must suck to despise and hate someone on a daily basis and hold grudges. Its usually the haters with the loudest voice. We can certainly agree on that


Lol, hey remember it was my idea for you to start the seeds business in the first place. You would t shut up about all the gps conspiracy theories and I told you to go start your own biz. The funniest thing is that you / heisendoosh complained about untested gear but what do you go and do. You shuck fresh beans right into some heat seal packs and slap literally the worst logo I have ever seen on it and ship it out. Real quality. 

Just because I think HeisenD is unscrupulous and bipolar glory hound doesn’t mean I got any hate. Truly too ridiculous to really spend any emotion on.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For someone that supposedly hate heisen, you sure do spend a lot of time thinking about him. Lol


Never said I hate anyone. You are right I do hate LIARS, but if you don't then to each their own.


----------



## slobknoblin (May 30, 2019)

Gu banned my account for calling him out after seeing him deleting reviews he didn't like... Nice one Gu. Cooking your reviews I see. That's fraud.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Never said I hate anyone. You are right I do hate LIARS, but if you don't then to each their own.


I just have better things to do than spend time thinking about people I dislike, but if you don't then cool too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2019)

slobknoblin said:


> Gu banned my account for calling him out after seeing him deleting reviews he didn't like... Nice one Gu. Cooking your reviews I see. That's fraud.


So why are you making socks?


----------



## slobknoblin (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Never said I hate anyone. You are right I do hate LIARS, but if you don't then to each their own.


Speaking of hating liars... I don't think Gu is credible after catching him cooking his reviews and I'll be taking my business elsewhere now. Sucks because now I don't trust any of the seeds I've bought from GPS now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (May 30, 2019)

slobknoblin said:


> Speaking of hating liars... I don't think Gu is credible after catching him cooking his reviews and I'll be taking my business elsewhere now. Sucks because now I don't trust any of the seeds I've bought from GPS now.


I think good bye post violate TOU


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just have better things to do than spend time thinking about people I dislike, but if you don't then cool too.


Well that is why I have never been taking by the likes of Logic, Copycat, etc. What else do I have to do while I'm here a work.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well that is why I have never been taking by the likes of Logic, Copycat, etc. What else do I have to do while I'm here a work.


Werd, its all good. Cheers man and dont work to hard.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

slobknoblin said:


> Speaking of hating liars... I don't think Gu is credible after catching him cooking his reviews and I'll be taking my business elsewhere now. Sucks because now I don't trust any of the seeds I've bought from GPS now.


I mean there are literally hundreds of grows here in this thread by a lot of stand up people. You don't need to worry about the beans you've bought, the gear is solid. Certain crosses seem to be better than other but all of them have the chance to put out good bud.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

slobknoblin said:


> Speaking of hating liars... I don't think Gu is credible after catching him cooking his reviews and I'll be taking my business elsewhere now. Sucks because now I don't trust any of the seeds I've bought from GPS now.


Who reads reviews? You mean the ones like

Bodega is sic, I mean Indiana Bubblegum and Stardawg it's a can't miss. Great communication and prices, can't wait to get the seeds.
lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

Or the ones from JJ and his boys.. like

I grew Eagle scout and it was balls everywhere same with Copper Chem, Cowboy kush, City slicker ......


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For someone that supposedly hate heisen, you sure do spend a lot of time thinking about him. Lol


Eso-I think you're a good dude & an even better grower but I could play devil's advocate & say "why do you keep defending the guy" - it's easy to see its him or his ole lady-not that I care but he does obviously


----------



## Hempire828 (May 30, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath #1 drying.
> View attachment 4342233


A damn beauty!!!


----------



## Turpman (May 30, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Had two beans of Sundance Kid leftover from last year. The 8 I planted last summer were all males! Maybe redemption is at hand!!! 15 gallon container, going into a 40. Could be a whopper by September.View attachment 4341862 View attachment 4341863


Weed by the pool. Love it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 30, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Eso-I think you're a good dude & an even better grower but I could play devil's advocate & say "why do you keep defending the guy" - it's easy to see its him or his ole lady-not that I care but he does obviously


I could easily ask you why do you keep trashing him? What has he ever done to YOU? I mean really, not what you heard, or just joining the bandwagon of people he never kissed there ass, but what has the man actually done to piss you off? Gu~ must have saw something in him that was good in order to work with the dude so i have to ask, What is it about the dude that makes people go out of there way to do investigative research on his YouTube, His photos , his past forums hes been on. Has this man ever stole from you, threatened you, not made good on a deal? I just wanna know why he seems to have this short list on haters that NEVER let up. I do know him and i was reading around and trying to put 2 and 2 together and yes the dude is abrasive but it seems a small handful of folks go out of there merry way to talk about the dude and put him down. Is there ever such a thing as just let it go or is this the norm with some of his faithful haters?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (May 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I could easily ask you why do you keep trashing him? What has he ever done to YOU? I mean really, not what you heard, or just joining the bandwagon of people he never kissed there ass, but what has the man actually done to piss you off? Gu~ must have saw something in him that was good in order to work with the dude so i have to ask, What is it about the dude that makes people go out of there way to do investigative research on his YouTube, His photos , his past forums hes been on. Has this man ever stole from you, threatened you, not made good on a deal? I just wanna know why he seems to have this short list on haters that NEVER let up. I do know him and i was reading around and trying to put 2 and 2 together and yes the dude is abrasive but it seems a small handful of folks go out of there merry way to talk about the dude and put him down. Is there ever such a thing as just let it go or is this the norm with some of his faithful haters?


Listen bud-iam gonna say my peace & be done with this-ive never "trashed" anyone-go back & check my posts-I posts pics of my plants not "trash peeps"-the guy's 1st couple posts here was him dogging people's grows & then he lost his shit on @Tangerine_ for no reason-she's a better grower then that twerp will ever be-why not get your gear in good growers hands & let the results speak for itself instead of alienating them or go heisen's route & make sock accounts to promote your gear-whatevs


----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Is there ever such a thing as just let it go or is this the norm with some of his faithful haters?


It's complicated.


----------



## LubdaNugs (May 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> A damn beauty!!!


Thank you


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I could easily ask you why do you keep trashing him? What has he ever done to YOU? I mean really, not what you heard, or just joining the bandwagon of people he never kissed there ass, but what has the man actually done to piss you off? Gu~ must have saw something in him that was good in order to work with the dude so i have to ask, What is it about the dude that makes people go out of there way to do investigative research on his YouTube, His photos , his past forums hes been on. Has this man ever stole from you, threatened you, not made good on a deal? I just wanna know why he seems to have this short list on haters that NEVER let up. I do know him and i was reading around and trying to put 2 and 2 together and yes the dude is abrasive but it seems a small handful of folks go out of there merry way to talk about the dude and put him down. Is there ever such a thing as just let it go or is this the norm with some of his faithful haters?


Enough with the 3rd person talk Heisen or Mrs Heisen it really makes you look stupid. I clearly joined your pic with your youtube video snapshot. If you can't clearly see the black tar filling the cracks in the plywood are identical right down to the drip then I guess you aren't as good of an artist as you say.

How about this, you stop lying and I will stop proving you are lying.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Enough with the 3rd person talk Heisen or Mrs Heisen it really makes you look stupid. I clearly joined your pic with your youtube video snapshot. If you can't clearly see the black tar filling the cracks in the plywood are identical right down to the drip then I guess you aren't as good of an artist as you say.
> 
> How about this, you stop lying and I will stop proving you are lying.


probably be best to use the ignore function, Im not H and your not that important to me. He loves to argue. Me not so much. BTW nice avatar.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> probably be best to use the ignore function, Im not H and your not that important to me. He loves to argue. Me not so much. BTW nice avatar.


So you just use his grow space to take pics of the plants from seeds he gave you.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 30, 2019)

go ahead tell me that your pic on right and Heisens video clip aren't the same room..here I circled the drip for you


----------



## psychadelibud (May 30, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> go ahead tell me that your pic on right and Heisens video clip aren't the same room..here I circled the drip for you


100% obvious. Strange.... Why would he create a new account under a different name and throw those photos up? People catch on to this stuff very easily. Me and Heisen have had our brawls on here, but I dont have any issues with him anymore... I let shit go, pretty easily. But still not sure why he would go and make another account...

I mean, I have thought hard about making a new account simply because I don't like my screen name anymore, but I sure wouldn't hide my old identity. I am who I am, could care less what anyone thinks of me on net, or in the real world. I have some 110% proof -solid honky- friends on here and a couple other forums, our circle is small, solid and tight. That's the way I like it... I know I kinda got off subject a bit and I dont have a dog in this fight, but I will agree it has to be him unless someone purchased his grow op and he has moved along elsewhere.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 30, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> 100% obvious. Strange.... Why would he create a new account under a different name and throw those photos up? People catch on to this stuff very easily. Me and Heisen have had our brawls on here, but I dont have any issues with him anymore... I let shit go, pretty easily. But still not sure why he would go and make another account...
> 
> I mean, I have thought hard about making a new account simply because I don't like my screen name anymore, but I sure wouldn't hide my old identity. I am who I am, could care less what anyone thinks of me on net, or in the real world. I have some 110% proof -solid honky- friends on here and a couple other forums, our circle is small, solid and tight. That's the way I like it... I know I kinda got off subject a bit and I dont have a dog in this fight, but I will agree it has to be him unless someone purchased his grow op and he has moved along elsewhere.


Honkies you say? I see you've met my family, lol.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (May 30, 2019)

Cake n chem halfway thru week 8


----------



## psychadelibud (May 31, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> (THIS IS FOR PSYCHADELIBUD) Messd up replying .. But, Dam nice plants and pics! I cant wait to run jelly pie next round with couple others. I like to grow a variety of strains so i dont get burnt out on the particular strain. I love the purple grape strains. It just sucks having a room full of plants thats got another month til they r done, and being without anything to medicate on.. These cant finish fast enuff.. The best grape strain I've seen and grown is 9lb . Ive got 3 crosses going now.9lb x Chernobyl. One the 1 ive seen white hairs growing out of a bigger leaf. Like it was gonna try to grow a popcorn nugg on it..? Lol. And weird leaves ( 17 fingers on 1 leaf). Got pics of it if u wanna see it. But great work those purple nuggs look dam good to me. I tried finding the pages u where ur jelly pie pics was in but after 100 pages of people pissd off argueing over not gettn packages or sum shit bout gu, im still on the hunt tho.. Lol



That one bubba pre98 pheno that I found in Pioneer Kush finishes in 50 to 55 days.. Fastest strain I have ever seen come out of GPS gear. I had found a cackleberry pheno last year that was done in about 58 days. Most of these GPS strains have 9 week plus flowering times due to the stardawg dominance that Gu uses. That purple stardawg male has a very strong presence in most of the crosses, very dominant stud, he is...

You should try Cannarados Orange Cheddar, it finished for me fast. Two of 6 phenos is already done, cut and drying. Some of the best smoke I've had in a while. That cheese really stands out in the effects department and gives you a very "feel good" type euphoric high. I love it, and it smells and tastes exactly like it should. Like orange cheddar... 

I will do some searching myself of that Jelly Pie I had going outdoors here in a few when I'm done trimming. Trim time, around 66 days in now and eveything is pretty much ready except a few.

Here is that Orange Cheddar, its fast, potent, yields very well and bag appeal is great due to the frost she produces.


----------



## psychadelibud (May 31, 2019)

*Pebble Pusher #1
*
Like I have previously mentioned, I dont think any of my phenotypes from PB smell like fruity pebbles. I do have 2 plants that I am unsure of right now, they are in the back of the room and I have not visited with them for quiet some time. However, this is just a sample bud and I will say it's some amazing smoke! Very uplifting, tranquil and dreamy... spiritual/mystical type of high. Lots of euphoria and gives you a great head rush. This one right here gives me a ton of head pressure, in a good way and if you over smoke it can make ya pretty damn dizzy. Smells sorta earthy, mushy and has some sweetness in the back ground. All in all, I love this one. I did not think I would like it at first but its wicked potent, smooth and the bag appeal is up there with the best, due to how frosty she is... Very frosty and love the green colors, light mint green with hues of dark green..

After doing more research, I honestly think I have a couple Green Ribbon phenos, this one being one of them. From what I have read, this one seems identical almost to green ribbon, but I cant say I have ever seen GR in person.


----------



## tman42 (May 31, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 36 of 12/12


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (May 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> It's complicated.


It's something.


----------



## el kapitan (May 31, 2019)

Fellas I gotta say I see some gems in the garden, in the form of Sundae Stallion, Cowboy Cookies, Iron Horse, Sky Warden and Pioneer Kush.
So much so that I'm planning to pop the rest of each pack to keep pheno hunting.
Sundae is very sweet, purplish some like ice cream and vanilla soda with a touch of skunk.
Cowboys stink, some like straight rubber, some garlic, also purpling nicely.
Iron Horse is good representative of kosher which is a great kush.
Sky Warden is looking like a great producer, skunky kush on one, Tahoe like on others. 
Pioneer Kush is also looking like a great producer, still mild aroma sorta coffee earthy bubba .
Definitely excited, and sadly many of my clones are struggling, also a reason to pop more seeds. I try to do half packs at once...
Happy Friday. I've instated rock n roll shirt Fridays at work. Led Zeppelin 1977 shirt on . Fuck the boss .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 31, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Fellas I gotta say I see some gems in the garden, in the form of Sundae Stallion, Cowboy Cookies, Iron Horse, Sky Warden and Pioneer Kush.
> So much so that I'm planning to pop the rest of each pack to keep pheno hunting.
> Sundae is very sweet, purplish some like ice cream and vanilla soda with a touch of skunk.
> Cowboys stink, some like straight rubber, some garlic, also purpling nicely.
> ...


Im stoked to hear/see how those iron horses turn out. Should be nice!


----------



## santacruztodd (May 31, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Weed by the pool. Love it.


And those little seeds grow into these.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (May 31, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Fellas I gotta say I see some gems in the garden, in the form of Sundae Stallion, Cowboy Cookies, Iron Horse, Sky Warden and Pioneer Kush.
> So much so that I'm planning to pop the rest of each pack to keep pheno hunting.
> Sundae is very sweet, purplish some like ice cream and vanilla soda with a touch of skunk.
> Cowboys stink, some like straight rubber, some garlic, also purpling nicely.
> ...


The purple phenos of Cowboy cookies are the ones you want, pure stink and great smoke from what I hear. The boys snatched every bit of it. That's ok I snagged all the sour bub


----------



## Budnarly (May 31, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies is a stinky, great color, and a heavy hitter. Buds sticky sticky ones they are.


----------



## jonesaa (May 31, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> The Maraschino line-up should be great. The Cherry AK 47 male looks to be viable. My starts are BIG for their age. They look to be big when mature plants and only time will tell if the bud is dank, but my intuition tells me good things, having grown a lot of AK47 back in the late 90's-early 2000's. Impressive collection of seeds!


Yeah, I'm very interested in the Maraschino Breath and Lime plants I may pop some of those next... I'm afraid of the smell it may give off while growing... I'll keep em' small... But today got this treat... This is definitely getting in next in the garden.


----------



## jonesaa (May 31, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> And those little seeds grow into these.View attachment 4342866 View attachment 4342867


OH YEAH!!! that's sooooooo nice!!!


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 31, 2019)

cnc transplanted and tied down. planted a bunch of clover as a cover crop.


----------



## Goats22 (May 31, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cnc transplanted and tied down. planted a bunch of clover as a cover crop.View attachment 4343004


that's gonna be a big girl...


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cnc transplanted and tied down. planted a bunch of clover as a cover crop.View attachment 4343004


I would clean up all those shrubs growing in there just saying


----------



## Goats22 (May 31, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I would clean up all those shrubs growing in there just saying


that's there intentionally as cover crop. it improves water retention and can be mulched back into the soil for a big N boost.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 31, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that's there intentionally as cover crop. it improves water retention and can be mulched back into the soil for a big N boost.


Oh ok my bad brother carry on


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 1, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies. Michelin pheno.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 1, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> That one bubba pre98 pheno that I found in Pioneer Kush finishes in 50 to 55 days.. Fastest strain I have ever seen come out of GPS gear. I had found a cackleberry pheno last year that was done in about 58 days. Most of these GPS strains have 9 week plus flowering times due to the stardawg dominance that Gu uses. That purple stardawg male has a very strong presence in most of the crosses, very dominant stud, he is...
> 
> You should try Cannarados Orange Cheddar, it finished for me fast. Two of 6 phenos is already done, cut and drying. Some of the best smoke I've had in a while. That cheese really stands out in the effects department and gives you a very "feel good" type euphoric high. I love it, and it smells and tastes exactly like it should. Like orange cheddar...
> 
> ...


Yea dude looks very nice! Got that glitter! From my cloudy memory, bout 10yrs ago i got sum tangerine dream . i was the best orange strain ive had. Both cali orange, agent Orange, was good but the buzz was short from em. I do like cheese strains. So i might check out ur suggestion of Orange chedder. Id like to find a lemony indica terpy strain. And not super lemon haze. Reg seeds. But thx for ur info on gps pioneer and pics of Orange cheddr.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 1, 2019)

Cake n chem-day 70-probably could've gone a nother week-but cool weather comin so I wanna dry it in cool temps rather then hot temps  View attachment 4343280


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2019)

Wet here for Sunday through Friday and that changes things for chopped herb on this ridge. Not that warm but air you can eat.


----------



## Diesel0889 (Jun 1, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> And those little seeds grow into these.View attachment 4342866 View attachment 4342867



I never post In The GPS thread because at the moment my tent(s) consist of bodhi, brothers Grimm, laplata labs, and a few very special cuts I was able to acquire this week (if they root for me)

But i read up from time to time and the weed by the pool thing is VERY kick ass to me! I love it and hope someday I can have somthing cool like that in the full outdoor sun. For now my spyder x plus and cmh lights will have to get me by... very cool man I'm glad you posted them up they look very happy where they were designed to be. Good luck and hope to see them again when they grow up even more...
Happy growing!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 1, 2019)

So here is a little sneak peak, of some bigger bud shots to come later of one of the *Cookies n Chem *phenos, pheno *#4. 
*
I will write up later about this one and throw up some nicer pics, but man this is one frosty mother right here! Super rock hard dense nuggets, reminds me of an old chocolope cut I had back a few years ago. The densest nugs i have harvested thus far from GPS...


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im stoked to hear/see how those iron horses turn out. Should be nice!


I got 1 iron horse and 1 raindance currently going.. They got srarted later than my other 3 9lbxChernobyl. But def got sum chem fuel influence.. They are my smallest plants but stinkyest so far.. But them 's finish strong tho.. Im on day 28 bout half way threw flower and so far my 2 Greenpoints and 3 testers i blended look very promising.. Good luck


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 1, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> And those little seeds grow into these.View attachment 4342866 View attachment 4342867


Smart guy by taking advantage of your pool like that.. Not only are u getting the rays from above but your also getting rays from reflecting off of the pool water.. Dont no if u meant to do that but man good clean outdoor grown plants is my favorite. All tho indoo is neat too. Good job they gonna b sum nice large plants!


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 1, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> that's gonna be a big girl...


And clean tasting buds too. All those dandelions are good in nitrogen. Clovers are good too.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Gu~ must have saw something in him that was good in order to work with the dude


Yeah, he saw an opportunity to make money off you and shut your bitch ass up. Talking about haters, you were the biggest hater here. Gu pulled the ultimate boss move.


----------



## Turpman (Jun 1, 2019)

For those of you interested, I’m doing a grow off between Heisenbeans and Greenpoint.
Sunday driver x purple punch vs Eagle Scout.
Flood and drain, Megacrop, RO, bridgelux EB.
Left 4 are HB right 4 are GP.
So far so good. HB are a little light coloured. Either low PPM or roots need to catch up. But all look happy.
I have a link in my sig.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 1, 2019)

A bunch of really nice pics in the past few days. Those girls lounging at the pool are almost as hot as Phoebe Cates. That zoom of the Cowboy Cookies is just mouth watering. I assume it's called the Michelin phenobarbitals because it smells like rubber. ?

Anyone know why Gu's wedding cake says Triangle Kush x Animal Mints but Leafly says it's GSC x Cherry Pie?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 1, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> A bunch of really nice pics in the past few days. Those girls lounging at the pool are almost as hot as Phoebe Cates. That zoom of the Cowboy Cookies is just mouth watering. I assume it's called the Michelin phenobarbitals because it smells like rubber. ?
> 
> Anyone know why Gu's wedding cake says Triangle Kush x Animal Mints but Leafly says it's GSC x Cherry Pie?


Because leafly is wrong, The wedding cake came from Jbeezy i believe and it was made with triangle kush and animal mints. Its also known as Trianglemints #3 and you can find info pretty easy on IG. I thought the same the first time i looked it up and asked H about it and he set it straight


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 1, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cowboy Cookies. Michelin pheno. View attachment 4343229 View attachment 4343231


haha i love the name! smells like burnt rubber im guessing?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 1, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> View attachment 4343357 View attachment 4343285 Cake n chem-day 70-probably could've gone a nother week-but cool weather comin so I wanna dry it in cool temps rather then hot tempsView attachment 4343277 View attachment 4343278 View attachment 4343280


Looks tasty as always. Most excellent job my man.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Looks tasty as always. Most excellent job my man.


Thank you sir-the taste test to come-really diggin your bison breath & meltdown pics-had to snag a nother pk of bb


----------



## growerNshower (Jun 1, 2019)

@~Gu 

Picked up the Dubstep (Star dawg x adub) and east coast star dawg (ecsd x stardawg).

how many seeds would you pop on June 1 for a 200 gallon pot of organic coco/soil? I want to maximize yield, but I don’t want to overgrow the pot and have nute/ph issues. . I’ve never popped seeds this late, just wondering how big they’ll get. Also have some seedlings sprouting their second nodes soon and some wedding cake clones that just woke up, so will have to figure that out as well.

Btw, I’m between 38-39 deg N on a sw slope, norcal sierras, very hot n dry, windy, irrigating with drip 2x day.

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 1, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> haha i love the name! smells like burnt rubber im guessing?


Yes it smells horrible lol. But so good. I'm sure it will evolve once finished and cured. This is my first run with her. Some are gnarlier and some more garlic.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 1, 2019)

Turpman said:


> For those of you interested, I’m doing a grow off between Heisenbeans and Greenpoint.
> Sunday driver x purple punch vs Eagle Scout.
> Flood and drain, Megacrop, RO, bridgelux EB.
> Left 4 are HB right 4 are GP.
> ...


Well since 1 is reg seed and 1 fem you should have started twice as many reg to assure you get 4 females. I mean if you only get 1 or 2 fem's it isn't going to be a level grow off.


----------



## superlemonhaze82 (Jun 1, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> 100% obvious. Strange.... Why would he create a new account under a different name and throw those photos up? People catch on to this stuff very easily. Me and Heisen have had our brawls on here, but I dont have any issues with him anymore... I let shit go, pretty easily. But still not sure why he would go and make another account...
> 
> I mean, I have thought hard about making a new account simply because I don't like my screen name anymore, but I sure wouldn't hide my old identity. I am who I am, could care less what anyone thinks of me on net, or in the real world. I have some 110% proof -solid honky- friends on here and a couple other forums, our circle is small, solid and tight. That's the way I like it... I know I kinda got off subject a bit and I dont have a dog in this fight, but I will agree it has to be him unless someone purchased his grow op and he has moved along elsewhere.



Seriously ? You use a different screen name and avatar at every single online forum you sign up for. You beg guys for clones on one site, then go to another site bragging you're getting cuts, that you aren't even getting. So you DO PURPOSELY try and hide your identity. Most of the time to make yourself look like you do have a circle of friends that share cuts with you, when in actuality you don't. How''s that collabo with Swami Seeds going ? Oh that's right, it was never gonna happen. How do I know ? Because I actually talked with someone at Swami, and they never had any plans of the sort. So just do yourself a favor. Grow the GPS gear, post pics and reports, of the stuff you grow.


----------



## Turpman (Jun 1, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well since 1 is reg seed and 1 fem you should have started twice as many reg to assure you get 4 females. I mean if you only get 1 or 2 fem's it isn't going to be a level grow off.


Well I did bud. I think I have 7 GP going.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 1, 2019)

Bison Breath 3 hit jars today. I’ll wait a couple weeks before I try it.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 1, 2019)

@Gu~ just noticed you're about to break 2k over here. That's a lot of conversation, lol.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Because leafly is wrong, The wedding cake came from Jbeezy i believe and it was made with triangle kush and animal mints. Its also known as Trianglemints #3 and you can find info pretty easy on IG. I thought the same the first time i looked it up and asked H about it and he set it straight


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath 3 hit jars today. I’ll wait a couple weeks before I try it.
> View attachment 4343512 View attachment 4343514
> View attachment 4343515


Oh man, how do you have the patience? Don't you want to just a pinch a bong hit to get a tease?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 1, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Cool. Thanks.


Triangle mints #23. Jungle boys named it, pheno found by jbeezy, I believe.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 2, 2019)

at long last

It's a girl

MacDawg






11 of 11 sprouted, had a couple mutants and runts, more than half were 'normal' growing plants but I was 'blessed' with a stable of studs.

This plant is 1 of the remaining 2 who held out for what seemed like forever to show sex. 

It's been hacked and hacked and stuffed in the back waiting for some sexy parts to show. 

I finally got fed up and sent the final two into flower taking lower cuts before the first dark period. 
Got her backed up so if she's decent she'll be around. 

Her remaining sibling is a stubborn one and has yet to show sex.. only few days into 12/12.

Thanks again Gu for the samples.


----------



## mistermagoo (Jun 2, 2019)

Some hibernate fresh off the trim


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 2, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> at long last
> 
> It's a girl
> 
> ...


That plant looks alot like the mac1 in veg. That's a good find.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 2, 2019)

I don’t trim near as close as I have in the past, nothing is marketed and I just like it. Also seems to keep the bud pliable and richly rewarding to the nose. and nice to vape or smoke. Just the upper sugar leaves with no stem.

Nice Hibernate, nice.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 2, 2019)

Howdy ho! 

Just wanted to stop by and drop this highly likely keeper of *Sundance Kid #6*... It is not the frostiest plant in the room, but it's extremely frosty (just wait till ya see my cookies n chem phenos )... This one looks very exotic, literally rock hard nuggets, pics don't do them justice, on a cheap ass budget phone but did the best it can do to capture this gem... Reeks of baked muffin, mixed berries and grapes, with a touch of skunky fuel. Very sweet and instantly puts me in mind of roasted grape candy... This is a winner for sure.

Can't fucking wait to cheech on this!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 2, 2019)

And last but not least....


 




Cant wait to see how nice it looks when its dry, this shit is fire!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 2, 2019)

Eagle scouts, 2 phenos

First pic is the special looking scout, pic doesnt do her justice, 3 fingered leaves, clone has one finger leaves...Very waxy leaves, lots of crystals, smells like chem and quite frankly it makes me excited that I might have found a good one

2nd pheno smells downright delicious and looks very decent, I mean the smell makes me want to eat it


----------



## Turpman (Jun 2, 2019)

I find smells are more accessible when they are outside. I have a cookies and chem that is quite skunky out doors. Can't smell it much in the tent though.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 3, 2019)

Turpman said:


> I find smells are more accessible when they are outside. I have a cookies and chem that is quite skunky out doors. Can't smell it much in the tent though.


Smell increases with stress.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 3, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Smart guy by taking advantage of your pool like that.. Not only are u getting the rays from above but your also getting rays from reflecting off of the pool water.. Dont no if u meant to do that but man good clean outdoor grown plants is my favorite. All tho indoo is neat too. Good job they gonna b sum nice large plants!


Great observation. Yes, when you sit by the pool you get the double-whammy, rays from above and below. I figured that out 20 years ago when I would sit at the pools edge I would see two suns-one above and one reflecting from the water surface. The corrugated metal fencing also acts like a microwave-in fact late in the day the plants point East toward the metal, rather then west and the setting sun. Perfect storm!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 3, 2019)

Hibernate


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hibernate


Beauty, eh? Have you smoked any Hibernate? I dig it.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Beauty, eh? Have you smoked any Hibernate? I dig it.


No-was wondering what smoke & nose was like-this girl smells like chocolate


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> this girl smells like chocolate


Groovy !


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Beauty, *eh*? Have you smoked any Hibernate? I dig it.


you sure you're not canadian?


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 3, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Great observation. Yes, when you sit by the pool you get the double-whammy, rays from above and below. I figured that out 20 years ago when I would sit at the pools edge I would see two suns-one above and one reflecting from the water surface. The corrugated metal fencing also acts like a microwave-in fact late in the day the plants point East toward the metal, rather then west and the setting sun. Perfect storm!


Yea thats a good idea and is why ur plants are nice and bushy.. Along with training . but ur gonna have sum big plants! Good job


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hibernate View attachment 4344662 View attachment 4344664


Dam! Thats a louisville slugger ball bat bud! Looks mighty fine


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 4, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> you sure you're not canadian?


----------



## Palomar (Jun 4, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Did GP run out of the Maraschino-cross beans? Grabbed a pack of the Maraschino Lime and 5 of 9 have popped in 3 days. My 11/11 City Slickers are in Solo cups and there is nice consistency of phenos at this early stage (they all look alike pretty much). I think the Maraschinos are Mos Cutty's beans?


Just about to start the Lime. Keep us posted!

respect,
pal


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 4, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> No-was wondering what smoke & nose was like-this girl smells like chocolate


Hibernate, for me is a day wrecker.
Can't indulge much till after dinner. But that's the idea behind that strain.

Chocolate sounds very nice though.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 4, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Hibernate, for me is a day wrecker.
> Can't indulge much till after dinner. But that's the idea behind that strain.
> 
> Chocolate sounds very nice though.


What kinda nose & taste did you get from hibernate?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 4, 2019)

Just topped 4 Cowboy Kush in early veg and will not top the 7Butch Cassidy a few days behind as first run I topped and they stopped!


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just topped 4 Cowboy Kush in early veg and will not top the 7Butch Cassidy a few days behind as first run I topped and they stopped!


Keep us posted as I’m also running some cowboy K and I should be topping them today or tomorrow


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 5, 2019)

*Cookies N Chem #2
*
Got some nice photo shoots of some wicked Cookies n Chem this morning while trimming...

This one is a keeper, 100%. To be rightly honest, I can easily say this is in my top 3 or maybe even 2, best plants I have ever grown in my entire life and i have been growing for many of years! This is some very intense smoke... This particular pheno, although it does not smell like "cookies", it has a slight chemical smell, maybe a slight sweetness but mostly in all honesty it resembles the legit josey whales GG#4 cut. It smells a whole lot like it, which is strangely odd. I ran the gg4 for a while, and this one is much more potent than it was. This pheno I am most definitely revegging, the effects are down right unbelievable. Strong uplifting euphoria, nothing but positive thoughts, body tingles, an MDMA type feel for real. I would love to get it tested, it had to be very high in THC. If you smoke too much you will nod as if you were on opiates but it's a pleasant uplifting sleepy nod, amazing!

Rock hard nugs, stunning bag appeal and the finished product honestly looks like someone poured sugar all over it. I had a feeling I would find me some keepers this run, since I had lost all my previous mommas on hand. I believe I will find a few more. I also think I have at least 3 or 4 more cookie n chems in the room that are just as frosty and one even frostier. Can't wait to try those...



         



This is a lower branch dominant bud, should have got an untrimmed pic of the top colas, they were pretty damn big. I am definitely gonna get some dry nug shots tho!


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


>


hoser


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jun 5, 2019)

Don’t forget to vote for the GPS photo contest.
https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/photo-of-the-month/may-2019/


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 5, 2019)

Eagle Scout chucking pollen on a host of my clone only strains, I did this with barn burner a month ago.....

Pollinating, gsc platinum, dutch cheese, dutch treat, turkish cookies, og kush which are all keepers for the past 6 years

gsc platinum is a finicky sob thats difficult to grow but produces true gsc plat buds, hopin the eagle makes her easier to grow


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 5, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> hoser


Very close, but actually a (Wa) Hoos'er.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 5, 2019)

Purple badlands keeper.
Everyone loves this.bud. now the mother of Thai Kwon Dro, Bad dawg, and Purple Badlands f2 feminized. 
Dank. Fire. Easy to over smoke.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 5, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> *Cookies N Chem #2
> *
> Got some nice photo shoots of some wicked Cookies n Chem this morning while trimming...
> 
> ...


I got a pack over a year ago still aint cracked it, gonna have to soon lol very nice bro.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Very close, but actually a (Wa) Hoos'er.








hoosiers?


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I got a pack over a year ago still aint cracked it, gonna have to soon lol very nice bro.


i challenge you to grow a pack and not find at least one excellent female


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 5, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> i challenge you to grow a pack and not find at least one excellent female


Hell yea obiviously im going to have to pop some lol fire.
exspecially since these damn Black banana cookies aint germing for shit!
He has put them on something sticky too, before they was dry, and took most tiger stripes off beans. I was able to get one to pop outta 6 with the sandpaper.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea obiviously im going to have to pop some lol fire.
> exspecially since these damn Black banana cookies aint germing for shit!
> He has put them on something sticky too, before they was dry, and took most tiger stripes off beans. I was able to get one to pop outta 6 with the sandpaper.


Oh no. I'm 1 for 1 at the moment with black banana cookie. I was just excited when they came and threw one in water right away. No problems so far. Popped a cherry bikini too. I'll do the rest of each pack in a few weeks with others.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh no. I'm 1 for 1 at the moment with black banana cookie. I was just excited when they came and threw one in water right away. No problems so far. Popped a cherry bikini too. I'll do the rest of each pack in a few weeks with others.View attachment 4345668View attachment 4345669


Thats good, your plant looks nice, myn that poped was best looking seed of the bunch, I prolly got a bad throw, one looked like he had pinched the whole.end off while he was shuckin lol they was big and ugly.
At least one popped the other one I still got in there I decided to sand paper a seam on it yesterday, still nothing so far.
Started 4 others from another source, all popped in 12 hours or so just like GUs.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I got a pack over a year ago still aint cracked it, gonna have to soon lol very nice bro.


Man you absolutely! You have to grow these out... I found a holy grail in this pack, my personal opinion and the few people that have tried her somehow thought it was laced with something, they said it felt like " more than just weed ", hint that this shit is pure fire and earned its place in psychs collection of legends... <=== ( I wish ).

Thanks man, she is a real gem for sure, we have a deep personal connection already, she has already earned her place in my heart as well as others. 




Goats22 said:


> i challenge you to grow a pack and not find at least one excellent female


Goats my man, you could not be anymore correct than what you are, with this statement. I will put it this way, I feel like a total fucking idiot for not popping c-n-c within the last 2 years, since I found out about greenpoint and the amazing phenos produced by Gu~s program. I popped one half pack last year, had all males, some very nice males too. So then I kinda put c-n-c on the back burner till now. I popped 9 seeds I think, had 6 females of those 9 and every damn one of them look spectacular and this keeper/winner is only the first one down. That says a whole lot right there!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 5, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Purple badlands keeper.
> Everyone loves this.bud. now the mother of Thai Kwon Dro, Bad dawg, and Purple Badlands f2 feminized.
> Dank. Fire. Easy to over smoke.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I am planning on popping some PB on my next run, I have always wanted to run this one. I deeply wish it had not been discontinued, from all of the reports I seen about it being grown out, it was fire and some very blueberry leaning terped up stuff... I am also gonna give purple outlaw another shot, found some nice phenos in it, my favorite being a cotton candy smelling one, with a strong but sweet armpit smell in the background that was absolutely delicious... it was just like Gu described in his description and I was so stoned when I was trimming, my plan to reveg went straight to hell. I was too high and realized after i done butchered every bud off of her and trimmed it up, that there was no flower or leaves left on the skeletonized plant lol. It was a sad, intensely stupid moment I'll never forgive myself for... Shit happens. But it's worth trying ti find her again, shes out there .


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Tombstone


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Tombstone pheno 2


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Sky Warden 3. Pitney citron earth


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies 2. Still smells like a tire


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Pebble Pusher 2. Sorta hot jam smell but mostly earthy, nothing strong but looks great and I'm guessing will cure out with some kushyness.
All these are rock hard nugs too all around maybe minus chinook and orange Blossom due to their sativa-ness


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 5, 2019)

Pioneer Kush 1. Praying her 2 sad clones pull thru, keeper for sure. Coffee, chocolate n earthy sweetness. I'm excited for her.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 6, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Very nice! I am planning on popping some PB on my next run, I have always wanted to run this one. I deeply wish it had not been discontinued, from all of the reports I seen about it being grown out, it was fire and some very blueberry leaning terped up stuff... I am also gonna give purple outlaw another shot, found some nice phenos in it, my favorite being a cotton candy smelling one, with a strong but sweet armpit smell in the background that was absolutely delicious... it was just like Gu described in his description and I was so stoned when I was trimming, my plan to reveg went straight to hell. I was too high and realized after i done butchered every bud off of her and trimmed it up, that there was no flower or leaves left on the skeletonized plant lol. It was a sad, intensely stupid moment I'll never forgive myself for... Shit happens. But it's worth trying ti find her again, shes out there .


Yes get on that Purple Badlands bro you will be happy you did. Your run kicked ass everything is beautiful. 
Look for thai pheno in the Badlands


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Pioneer Kush 1. Praying her 2 sad clones pull thru, keeper for sure. Coffee, chocolate n earthy sweetness. I'm excited for her.View attachment 4345735View attachment 4345736



My other Pioneer Pheno looks identical to this one, then I had that pre98 purple pheno. Can't wait to try this one, it had those same terps, earthy, coffee and a maybe a touch of light garlic.

And yeah man I am definitely gonna pop the PB, that thai pheno sounds awesome! You did a beautiful job as well my friend! I am gonna be doing the cowboy cookies too next run and maybe some doc holiday and a few more.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 6, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> View attachment 4345733 Pebble Pusher 2. Sorta hot jam smell but mostly earthy, nothing strong but looks great and I'm guessing will cure out with some kushyness.
> All these are rock hard nugs too all around maybe minus chinook and orange Blossom due to their sativa-ness


Matches up to my first pebble pusher that came down, and looks like her too. You will love the smoke, and yeah the nugs are rock hard man! The effect is great on this one just wish I had got a fruity pebble pheno. Tonight I will know how my other pebble pushers turned out as I will be taking eveything in the room down and hanging to dry. I think I am on day 73 or 74, been trimming a plant at a time and wont be able to catch them in their harvest windows if i dont go head and take it all down. This has been a great run for me and looking forward to starting my next soon. Wish I had my veg room finished so I could already have my next run vegged out and ready to flip, oh well I will be covered on that one the next run.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 6, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Very nice! I am planning on popping some PB on my next run, I have always wanted to run this one. I deeply wish it had not been discontinued, from all of the reports I seen about it being grown out, it was fire and some very blueberry leaning terped up stuff... I am also gonna give purple outlaw another shot, found some nice phenos in it, my favorite being a cotton candy smelling one, with a strong but sweet armpit smell in the background that was absolutely delicious... it was just like Gu described in his description and I was so stoned when I was trimming, my plan to reveg went straight to hell. I was too high and realized after i done butchered every bud off of her and trimmed it up, that there was no flower or leaves left on the skeletonized plant lol. It was a sad, intensely stupid
> 
> 
> psychadelibud said:
> ...


Yea I actually got a pure blueberry/thai type keeper, I mean old school true blue. No.chem traits, one person said strong blueberry terps, with a hint of lemon in the back.
Shes my shemale for the feminized Purple badlands f2s.



And heres the momma, rock hard dense chem type nugs with BB undertones. Both have strong effects, these are 2 of favorite strains combined, so ill def be keeping this line alive, I have one more F1 im hoping is a male for the f3s.



I never got a chance to grab any purple outlaws, I still have a un cracked Hibernate, and so many others tho lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 6, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yes get on that Purple Badlands bro you will be happy you did. Your run kicked ass everything is beautiful.
> Look for thai pheno in the Badlands


Yup I got that thai pheno haha love it.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 6, 2019)

psychadelibud said:


> Man you absolutely! You have to grow these out... I found a holy grail in this pack, my personal opinion and the few people that have tried her somehow thought it was laced with something, they said it felt like " more than just weed ", hint that this shit is pure fire and earned its place in psychs collection of legends... <=== ( I wish ).
> 
> Thanks man, she is a real gem for sure, we have a deep personal connection already, she has already earned her place in my heart as well as others.
> 
> ...


Lol.hell yea.
Ill keep you posted when I pop myn, I think it contains willy wonkas golden ticket, b4 I goto sleep at night new strain names just start coming to me, so ill know my new strain names b4 I know the damn cross lmao, and after seeing your post It came to me last night it was meant to be apart of my next up coming strain Blunt Force trauma!
So I now know the exact cross thatll.make that strain haha its gonna fuck ur head up. Lmao


----------



## R Burns (Jun 6, 2019)

Huge buds on the Lucky 7s. Flushing her now. Will be getting the ax over the next wk or 2. Smells of dough and gas!
Flowered under a 250w hps!


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 6, 2019)

I just dropped 11 Barn Burners into a shot glass.
Snake Oil is next.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 6, 2019)

Barn Burner Yum, I have that curing in a jar, nice danky buds with my first female

I hope greenpoint restocks cookies and chem soon


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 7, 2019)

Some cake n chem nearing chop


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 7, 2019)

Cookies N Chem


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> What kinda nose & taste did you get from hibernate?


Kind of vanilla/skunk, with a hashy, creamy quality finish. Delicious!


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some cake n chem nearing chopView attachment 4346325View attachment 4346326View attachment 4346327View attachment 4346328View attachment 4346329View attachment 4346330


Looks dreamy like you could bite into it willy wanka style.
Great work beautiful colors.
Brief us on your lighting and nutes if you dont mind.
Happy Friday


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

I got 2 sundae Stallion going now they look promising , has anyone run orange blossom special ? and what are you thoughts on it.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Sky Warden 2. Bomb. Tahoe ish. Chunky yumminess


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> I got 2 sundae Stallion going now they look promising , has anyone run orange blossom special ? and what are you thoughts on it.


Hey there. Here's my Orange Blossom Specials.
Pheno 1. Literally smells like a freshly cut open orange. I smell the rind of the skin and the sweetness of the orange itself. Wild. This is a tester so only 2 branches and my clones off her may not make it. I'll be popping rest of my seeds of these without a doubt. Also pretty chunky. Stand by for other phenos


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special 
Pheno 2
Oranges and slight skunk on this one. I love the smell. I'm hoping once cured it should be amazing smelling.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special 
Pheno 3.
Orangesickle. Vanilla and skunk undertones. I would eat it.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks man, That OBS looks sweet I'll be popping mine soon. Wow I hope I get the orangesickle Pheno


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

@southernguy99 
Here's my Sundae Stallions. I'm really excited about this strain. I saved some Male pollen cuz I had a hunch theres fire in the line. I'll dust some of my old genes with him and see what comes just for fun.
Pheno 2 here..
Smells like a sweet berry pie with vanilla cream and sweet earth. Smells edible.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> @southernguy99
> Here's my Sundae Stallions. I'm really excited about this strain. I saved some Male pollen cuz I had a hunch theres fire in the line. I'll dust some of my old genes with him and see what comes just for fun.
> Pheno 2 here..
> Smells like a sweet berry pie with vanilla cream and sweet earth. Smells edible.
> View attachment 4346673


Sweet, they look nice. I only had 2 beans so limited on what I get for pheno's but if I get a nice one I have a really nice grapegod male I may cross it with to see what I get


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Sundae Stallion 
Pheno 1
Wish I could describe the smell. But I can't pinpoint. Complex. Skunky earthy sweetness is best I can say. Very pleasant. I took long deep inhales while squeezing her. Ok yeah that sounds creepy but you guys probably get it lol.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

So el kapitan you must specialize in growing greenpoints stuff lol , looks like you grew every strain they have.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies 
Pheno 3
Happy n bright. Skunky rubbery kushy.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> So el kapitan you must specialize in growing greenpoints stuff lol , looks like you grew every strain they have.


I have many of my own proprietary strains. I've just enjoyed the cheap seeds and the great crosses that aren't easy to find clones of. I mean shit I've gotten so many seed packs for less than the cost of 2 clones at a shop. Just nice to have some fresh shit
Other breeders charge an arm and a leg for shit. Gu makes it easy in my opinion. I've found several keepers and I'll work some pollen on my strains I've been developing too.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

In case you're new to this thread...some here have an addiction to the reverse auctions and to collecting seed packs. Trust me I'm nowhere near the worst here lol. 
No offense to anyone but I'm just sayin


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I have many of my own proprietary strains. I've just enjoyed the cheap seeds and the great crosses that aren't easy to find clones of. I mean shit I've gotten so many seed packs for less than the cost of 2 clones at a shop. Just nice to have some fresh shit
> Other breeders charge an arm and a leg for shit. Gu makes it easy in my opinion. I've found several keepers and I'll work some pollen on my strains I've been developing too.


Right on I know exactly what your saying, For many years I only ran my own crosses or clones from breeders or companies I worked with , but now I just play around with a few for myself, I recently just started doing the cheap seed thing, like in the last couple years, and its kinda fun, its like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get, lol


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Iron Horse 
Kushy


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> Right on I know exactly what your saying, For many years I only ran my own crosses or clones from breeders or companies I worked with , but now I just play around with a few for myself, I recently just started doing the cheap seed thing, like in the last couple years, and its kinda fun, its like a box of chocolates you never know what your going to get, lol


I'm a chocoholic bro. Seriously


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> In case you're new to this thread...some here have an addiction to the reverse auctions and to collecting seed packs. Trust me I'm nowhere near the worst here lol.
> No offense to anyone but I'm just sayin


I just got turned on to GPS a few months ago when I got my 2 sundae stallion as freebies from a guy , the first pack I got was the OBS yeah like 30 bucks with shipping, one can't beat that


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Here's one of my other babes.
Congo chem. 
Exotic pungent crispy rotten fruit musk. Frost factory. Old old school friends love this one. Great sativa with no ceiling itll just put you to sleep if you keep smoking her which sounds crazy 
 about halfway through here tonight


----------



## macsnax (Jun 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Iron Horse
> KushyView attachment 4346692


Dude you are killing the gp gear,  good job


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Dude you are killing the gp gear,  good job


Thanks man. I just popped a dozen strains at once so they're all finishing up now and the garden was healthy this run. As many of you know not every run goes great but I've been working hard cleaning shit up . New genetics and letting some oldies go helped a lot too.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 7, 2019)

I planted a gmoozy couple weeks ago and it died from damping off...I planted another one and today its dying from damping off....I havnt had any seedling dampen off in years, all the other strains are fine in the same steralized soil... Im a plant a third seed now


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 7, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> I got 2 sundae Stallion going now they look promising , has anyone run orange blossom special ? and what are you thoughts on it.


Herd good thingson sundae driver.. And i got obs pack also wondering same? Not much of sativa guy but got it for the wife. Shes into more fruity strains.hopefully its a better orange tasting than cali- o, & agent Orange. Thx


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man. I just popped a dozen strains at once so they're all finishing up now and the garden was healthy this run. As many of you know not every run goes great but I've been working hard cleaning shit up . New genetics and letting some oldies go helped a lot too.


Man dude when i see ur name posting i no theyre gonna b sum dam nice buds. So i just wanted to say great job with them.. Every single one looks very good! I only 2 plants this round from Greenpoint and it pisses me off cause my plant labels got wet while water in veg and marker got erased. But i do 1 is a iron horse and other is raindance. Both look similar, and smell similiar.. Lol both got that chem - kushy funk, but ones more sweeter smelln with a little berry on tail end..im 35 days in flower. Both r just coverd in glitter and cant wait.. But thx for badass pics


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 7, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Man dude when i see ur name posting i no theyre gonna b sum dam nice buds. So i just wanted to say great job with them.. Every single one looks very good! I only 2 plants this round from Greenpoint and it pisses me off cause my plant labels got wet while water in veg and marker got erased. But i do 1 is a iron horse and other is raindance. Both look similar, and smell similiar.. Lol both got that chem - kushy funk, but ones more sweeter smelln with a little berry on tail end..im 35 days in flower. Both r just coverd in glitter and cant wait.. But thx for badass pics


Right on man thanks. I hate that when a plant marker fails lol I've lost good genetics like that. 
Hard to say which one would be sweeter. My raindances may have a touch of sweetness, iron horse definitely kushy.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 8, 2019)

Macdawg pheno 4
Minimac
I'm takin the blame on this one. Neglect. Stuck in a small pot. 
Frosty and fruity skunky. No idea what the mac1 is like. At the moment it reminds me of my earliest memory of exotic weed from like 1989


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 8, 2019)

Here's a trippy anomaly. On a strain I chucked. Leaf stem bud, full development. I've seen little versions of this occasionally, not on this strain though I've only been growing it a few years. It's got bits n pieces of old San Diego o.g. , some sour d, some platinum cookies and I'm sure something else mixed in its lineage I dont know about. Its dynamite and potent n tasty for sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 8, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a trippy anomaly. On a strain I chucked. Leaf stem bud, full development. I've seen little versions of this occasionally, not on this strain though I've only been growing it a few years. It's got bits n pieces of old San Diego o.g. , some sour d, some platinum cookies and I'm sure something else mixed in its lineage I dont know about. Its dynamite and potent n tasty for sure.
> View attachment 4346728


Ive never seem one develope so nice, thats whats wild to me. Haha


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 8, 2019)

Palomar said:


> Just about to start the Lime. Keep us posted!
> 
> respect,
> pal


The Maraschino Limes are coming along. They bring back memories of the late '90's when I grew the AK47-thick, and intimidating. Seems like this cross has a lot of AK dominance, and possibly the key lime pie will add density to the otherwise not-so-dense AK47. AK always struck me as a plant that is twice as wide as it is tall, and you can see that from these tadpoles. Secondary branching is fast and furious with the AK. and the structure of these starts shows that. Sexing these out and then into 40 gals they go.


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jun 8, 2019)

Haven't posted an update over here in a while. These deputys got about a week or so left. You can kinda see the hibernates in the front. One deputy is fading faster because it's in a bigger pot/ feeding less often with the same strength I was using for the others


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 8, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I planted a gmoozy couple weeks ago and it died from damping off...I planted another one and today its dying from damping off....I havnt had any seedling dampen off in years, all the other strains are fine in the same steralized soil... Im a plant a third seed now


Best way to start seeds is to bottom feed, that way soil/stem stay dry.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Best way to start seeds is to bottom feed, that way soil/stem stay dry.


yea, something is too wet or too cold if it keeps happening, jmho. Got the dog farts coming up next, how are the spec ops cross goin, if you don't mind me askin? Festers glue was gg4 dom but in a shorter pkg, well liked, as the pilgramage/gg4 cross. Both potent and sticky. just sayin.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 8, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> In case you're new to this thread...some here have an addiction to the reverse auctions and to collecting seed packs. Trust me I'm nowhere near the worst here lol.
> No offense to anyone but I'm just sayin


Just getting back from rehab.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> yea, something is too wet or too cold if it keeps happening, jmho. Got the dog farts coming up next, how are the spec ops cross goin, if you don't mind me askin? Festers glue was gg4 dom but in a shorter pkg, well liked, as the pilgramage/gg4 cross. Both potent and sticky. just sayin.


I just flipped them, I put 2 males outside with like 15 other boys. I may have taken on a lil more then I can chew starting 100 or so seeds. Running out of room for the males so it's outside for some of them. I still have like 20 in veg that I have to clone and all 70 spots in the 2 cloner's filled with 2 clones each that need to go into cups. 
Once I get a lil caught up I will get a better idea how the Sp MAC are. They are growing nicely. Structure is good, but need to see how the stem rub is. I thinking they are Sp ops sided since I hear MAC does veg well but time will tell.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 8, 2019)

oh I did post the boys in Doniawon's thread if you swing by there.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2019)

Badmofo529 said:


> Haven't posted an update over here in a while. These deputys got about a week or so left. You can kinda see the hibernates in the front. One deputy is fading faster because it's in a bigger pot/ feeding less often with the same strength I was using for the others
> View attachment 4346824 View attachment 4346826 View attachment 4346827 View attachment 4346828 View attachment 4346829



Hmm..that looks fuckin impressive...I have quite few packs of these but damn they were few years down the list lol ;\ What is the smell like so far? Quality is definitely there.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a trippy anomaly. On a strain I chucked. Leaf stem bud, full development. I've seen little versions of this occasionally, not on this strain though I've only been growing it a few years. It's got bits n pieces of old San Diego o.g. , some sour d, some platinum cookies and I'm sure something else mixed in its lineage I dont know about. Its dynamite and potent n tasty for sure.
> View attachment 4346728


I got one similiar myself. But its not a full bud on leaf. Mine is in same place but it has like 5-6 calyx's . like it was starting to bud but just little clusters calyx's. Its my first time of seeing it on any plants ive grown.. Thx


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a trippy anomaly. On a strain I chucked. Leaf stem bud, full development. I've seen little versions of this occasionally, not on this strain though I've only been growing it a few years. It's got bits n pieces of old San Diego o.g. , some sour d, some platinum cookies and I'm sure something else mixed in its lineage I dont know about. Its dynamite and potent n tasty for sure.
> View attachment 4346728


Hey kap have you had a chance to run cowboy kush ?? 

Keep up the good work ! Also interested in that San Diego og


----------



## Niko12a (Jun 9, 2019)

Crackleberry


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 9, 2019)

Niko12a said:


> Crackleberry


Lookn good dude


----------



## Badmofo529 (Jun 9, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Hmm..that looks fuckin impressive...I have quite few packs of these but damn they were few years down the list lol ;\ What is the smell like so far? Quality is definitely there.


Ive ran this cut a few times now, it's really sour and gassy, and some sweet berries in the background. One of the best tasting/smelling strains I've ever had.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Hey kap have you had a chance to run cowboy kush ??
> 
> Keep up the good work ! Also interested in that San Diego og


Cowboy Kush is in my next line up I'm looking forward to find the H.A. pheno.
Yeah the old "ocean grown" from an old timer with family from San Diego is a tasty specimen for sure. I've run her around ten years now.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2019)

Good start


----------



## ChocoKush (Jun 9, 2019)

Going to run both of these outdoor, One of my favorite strains! Great high on both of them.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

greendiamond9 said:


> View attachment 4347316
> Good start


Barn Burner


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Barn Burner
> View attachment 4347367


What’s the smoke report on it?


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Barn Burner
> View attachment 4347367


Looks good Greenpoint has never let me down


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

Vapes good, no complaints, heavy stuff, peculiar smell..Im quite happy with my only female so far, I can imagine whats in the rest of my seeds..Heavy dense buds, good pm resistance to boot


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 9, 2019)

Hopefully these are some winners! Greenpoint sure loves Stardawg


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Looks dreamy like you could bite into it willy wanka style.
> Great work beautiful colors.
> Brief us on your lighting and nutes if you dont mind.
> Happy Friday


Hey mate sorry, loose as weekend it was my 30th, I run a mix of cmh and led at 1160watts in an 8x4.... bout to change out my hlg boards for the rspec boards.... I use a mix of house and garden and canna nutes..... I mainly only use the cannazym from canna. Taking notes on certain strains helps for when I run that clone next time


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey mate sorry, loose as weekend it was my 30th, I run a mix of cmh and led at 1160watts in an 8x4.... bout to change out my hlg boards for the rspec boards.... I use a mix of house and garden and canna nutes..... I mainly only use the cannazym from canna. Taking notes on certain strains helps for when I run that clone next time


Right on thanks for the info.
Ahh I remember my 30th. Barely. It was a zinger for sure. One of my best. 
Congratulations for livin this long so far lol. 
Keep sharing your garden it looks fantastic


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 9, 2019)

Anyone got pix, grow Journal or know of one for Dubstep

just picked some up super cheap


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Hopefully these are some winners! Greenpoint sure loves StardawgView attachment 4347464


Welcome to the GPS family. Its dysfunctional like the best of em.
I'm a week or so from finishing some Sundae Stallions and they are looking and smelling amazing. Search the thread you can see pics. I have seen some others here growing killer city slicker so I'm sure you'll be happy.
Try the auctions to save some dough, all the strains cycle through.
And rollitup is a discount code always available for free shipping, it may go away on special big discount sales events tho .
Peace out, grow some fire.
And you stole my area code bro, well my town let you guys have it I guess. Lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 9, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> Anyone got pix, grow Journal or know of one for Dubstep
> 
> just picked some up super cheap


Relatively new release. Seeds are from heisenbeans. Give her a couple months or be a guinea pig and pop a couple and post your findings. Best of luck.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 9, 2019)

Thank you and thanks for the info. I didn’t finish my order yet and I’ve been spying the auctions lol
Have you grown IRON HORSE? I’d rather have those reg seeds over fems or else I’d be jumping on the GMO Cake and cross it with another GMO cross I have 


el kapitan said:


> Welcome to the GPS family. Its dysfunctional like the best of em.
> I'm a week or so from finishing some Sundae Stallions and they are looking and smelling amazing. Search the thread you can see pics. I have seen some others here growing killer city slicker so I'm sure you'll be happy.
> Try the auctions to save some dough, all the strains cycle through.
> And rollitup is a discount code always available for free shipping, it may go away on special big discount sales events tho .
> ...


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Thank you and thanks for the info. I didn’t finish my order yet and I’ve been spying the auctions lol
> Have you grown IRON HORSE? I’d rather have those reg seeds over fems or else I’d be jumping on the GMO Cake and cross it with another GMO cross I have


Oh cool. Tip on the auction process, to capture the price you have to complete the order otherwise the auction stays live and someone else can still bid and you'll lose it.
I am finishing at least one iron horse right now, maybe 2 phenos. Definitely reminds me of a kosher I grew from DNA years ago. Yummy kush for sure. I posted a pic a few days ago.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Iron Horse
> KushyView attachment 4346692


Looks like some top flight fuego gonna have to snatch those up and then I’ll wait for the Sundance Kid to hit the auction and go for those. I want that GMO Cake too but not 6fems for that price


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks I'm looking forward to trying it. Will post smoke report. Smells rich and piney kushy. 
Yeah I scored the gmo cake for 60 bucks. Ten a seed ain't so bad. Clones at the shops here are 18 - 22. That's how I justify it.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 9, 2019)

I've never seen or grown gmo cookies, but my Sundae Stallions are finishing amazing and some are garlic and some like a tire, rubber skunk. So I dont want to miss out on gmo cake. I've not grown wedding cake either. I'm hoping for the best


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I've never seen or grown gmo cookies, but my Sundae Stallions are finishing amazing and some are garlic and some like a tire, rubber skunk. So I dont want to miss out on gmo cake. I've not grown wedding cake either. I'm hoping for the best


I got a gmo cake sprouted recently,I think it sprouted i forget but its in soil


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 10, 2019)

Can’t beat the auctions


----------



## hillbill (Jun 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Hey mate sorry, loose as weekend it was my 30th, I run a mix of cmh and led at 1160watts in an 8x4.... bout to change out my hlg boards for the rspec boards.... I use a mix of house and garden and canna nutes..... I mainly only use the cannazym from canna. Taking notes on certain strains helps for when I run that clone next time


“Notes” I post contemporary notes and info on my grows here. If I want to refresh my memory I do search of a strain or product or whatever posted by me. Bingo, all that info is right there.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 10, 2019)

City slicker 

Cake n chem


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Can’t beat the auctions


I re bid and got the Iron Horse for $30 after taxes and shipping. If they’re duds I’ll probably never buy from Greenpoint again!!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 10, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> I re bid and got the Iron Horse for $30 after taxes and shipping. If they’re duds I’ll never buy from Greenpoint again!!!!


Stardawg = Top Dawg East coast work. Good to see you finally getting closer to the real deal. You sure your homies aren't going to cap you for this?

PS everyone this guy is a giant fuckin douchebag if you couldn't tell already. Probably has all the New Era labels still on his hats. I would go ahead and hope he can't germ seeds.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Stardawg = Top Dawg East coast work. Good to see you finally getting closer to the real deal. You sure your homies aren't going to cap you for this?
> 
> PS everyone this guy is a giant fuckin douchebag if you couldn't tell already. Probably has all the New Era labels still on his hats. I would go ahead and hope he can't germ seeds.


Fuck you troll. If I could see you I’d slap you and your troll ass would take it I bet LOL
Anyways fuck TopDawg no one cares about what YOU say or TopDawg lol get off their nuts


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

You categorize people who wear New Era hats? God I hate your generation


40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Probably has all the New Era labels still on his hats.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Stardawg = Top Dawg East coast work. Good to see you finally getting closer to the real deal. You sure your homies aren't going to cap you for this?
> 
> PS everyone this guy is a giant fuckin douchebag if you couldn't tell already. Probably has all the New Era labels still on his hats. I would go ahead and hope he can't germ seeds.


bro I had to 'read ignored content' but ya, noted and thanks 
dude was bashing diesel in sour thread like why are you here and posting your negative drivel


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> City slicker View attachment 4347711View attachment 4347712
> 
> Cake n chem View attachment 4347713
> View attachment 4347715
> View attachment 4347716


Looks like a damn cup winner.. good job


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 10, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Relatively new release. Seeds are from heisenbeans. Give her a couple months or be a guinea pig and pop a couple and post your findings. Best of luck.



Ahh.. Thanks for the info.. with that sizzler promo code, i couldn't pass up finally buying some, long time lurker of the auctions


----------



## genuity (Jun 10, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> You categorize people who wear New Era hats? God I hate your generation


I always got the fuckboy vibe from him...


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> City slicker View attachment 4347711View attachment 4347712
> 
> Cake n chem View attachment 4347713
> View attachment 4347715
> View attachment 4347716


That second run on the Cake N Chem looks excellent. You’re going to be smiling with a full jar of that!

Cake N Chem seed harvest right around the corner. Picked a few off today and they look like they’re coming along great. August maybe


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 10, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> You categorize people who wear New Era hats? God I hate your generation


Yup. You automatically know you have 95% chance of being ripped off if the brim is kept straight or the sticker is left on. It couldn't be more obvious. As far as generation. I am 30 just not stupid. Especially after your whole territorial gang mentality in the last thread.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yup. You automatically know you have 95% chance of being ripped off if the brim is kept straight or the sticker is left on. It couldn't be more obvious. As far as generation. I am 30 just not stupid. Especially after your whole territorial gang mentality in the last thread.


You’re delusional. Some guy asked for a diesel recommendation and I gave him my recommendation. You’re just a Internet tough guy that would get beat down in person. By a guy with a GS warriors Mitchell n Ness hat on..lol like it matters what hat somebody wears lol
You probably put pins on your hat or something don’t you??


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yup. You automatically know you have 95% chance of being ripped off if the brim is kept straight or the sticker is left on. It couldn't be more obvious. As far as generation. I am 30 just not stupid. Especially after your whole territorial gang mentality in the last thread.


I'm wearing a flat brim classic with the stickers on, ama.

On a related note, my last macdawg still isn't showing sex. Feisty one.

The female is very squat, little stretch at all. Tight flower clusters. An interesting nose that has a hint of some chem that's dominated by something I don't recognize.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 10, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> You’re delusional. Some guy asked for a diesel recommendation and I gave him my recommendation. You’re just a Internet tough guy that would get beat down in person. By a guy with a GS warriors Mitchell n Ness hat on..lol like it matters what hat somebody wears lol
> You probably put pins on your hat or something don’t you??


It's your entire persona, not just one thing. Dumb to ignore the clues though. Anyways just figured I'd shoot a warning out to others. They will figure it out. I was wrong though before I knew much about you it wasn't LA you live it was Frisco lol.

PS I don't do pins I buy glasses I don't need and suspenders.



CannaBruh said:


> I'm wearing a flat brim classic with the stickers on, ama.


You are the 5% lol.  Nah just joshin this guy he needed his RIU baptism. I am about to head one of my best friend of 20 years house I make fun of him for the same shit. I mean when you are driving around and your buddy has to take his hat off past 8pm so we don't get profiled probably good time to throw all that shit away and start dressing like a straight fuckin nerd to avoid any attention. He won't listen though would rather just take it off.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It's your entire persona, not just one thing. Dumb to ignore the clues though. Anyways just figured I'd shoot a warning out to others. They will figure it out. I was wrong though before I knew much about you it wasn't LA you live it was Frisco lol.


People PM me about you lol You just talked shit about people who wear the brim straight on there hat or if it’s a new era. Now you running your mouth about LA and SF? You must be a dumb European. Move on little bitch and your weak ass grows


----------



## Crash32097 (Jun 10, 2019)

Genius Grandaddy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I am about to head one of my best friend of 20 years house I make fun of him for the same shit. I mean when you are driving around and your *buddy has to take his hat off past 8pm so we don't get profiled probably good time to throw all that shit away and start dressing like a straight fuckin nerd to avoid any attention.* He won't listen though would rather just take it off.


100%

All my grow/hustle buddies would give me shit throughout the years because I stayed clean cut, no hats on while driving, no jewelry, no visible tats/well no tats actually and always act like a straight edge dumb ass in public.

I'd laugh at them when they'd tell me about getting pulled over again... I've never been pulled over in my entire 22 years of driving, mainly because I wasn't trying to go to jail for doing stupid shit. Edit: but I did do a lot of stupid shit but got lucky every time because the clean cut look.

So many fools gotta try and have "style" while also trying to hustle, just never made sense to me. Fuck showing off so those pigs can profile your ass right to jail.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 10, 2019)

Crash32097 said:


> Genius Grandaddy
> View attachment 4348015


Nice looking plant... can you give some details on your grow.. I got 1 about 2 weeks old from seed.. you’re looking good


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 10, 2019)

Hey GU
What's the difference with dynamite diesel and East coast Stardawg?
Thinking about getting East coast stardawg next ,have the dynamite and it's off its head.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 11, 2019)

kaneboy said:


> Hey GU
> What's the difference with dynamite diesel and East coast Stardawg?
> Thinking about getting East coast stardawg next ,have the dynamite and it's off its head.


dynamite diesel is gu's male crossed to ecsd and comes in regular seed form and the other is from heisenbeans and is the corey haim cut of stardawg to ecsd and they're fems.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 11, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Thank you and thanks for the info. I didn’t finish my order yet and I’ve been spying the auctions lol
> Have you grown IRON HORSE? I’d rather have those reg seeds over fems or else I’d be jumping on the GMO Cake and cross it with another GMO cross I have


Ya dont pay full price on any of his gear. Theres usually 4-6 strains a day that is on auctions. Just b patient and the strain ur wanting wil cycle threw for auctions. I wont buy a pac unless its on sale or cheap on auctions. Ive stayed up really late many nights to buy cheaply from auction.. Theyre very addicting. BUT AFTER MY LAST GO ROUND WITH GU I DOUBT IF IL EVER GIVE GU A DIME OF MY MONEY OR TIME AGAIN!! HIS TRUE COLORS DEFINITELY SHINED THREW WITH ALL THE SMARTASS AND DISRESPECTFUL EMAILS IVE SAVED FROM HIM.... I UST TO SPREAD NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR HIM AND COMPANY, UNTIL I LOST BOTH ORDERS I SENT TO HIM...? Sent cash in 2 different envelopes on may 10th and still nothing. That week of may10thhe had computer issues that he acknowledged by sending emails to everyone that has a account with him. But yet wont admit that theres a chance his company might have fuckd up my orders being i placed orders the same time he had computer problems.. To make a long story short i emailed him to see if there was anything he can do to help.. He basically called me a liar and did call me rude names like a child wood do when they are wrong.. So im out my money.. Also he said he couldnt help me cause from in past other 11 orders ive made with them every order i bought was a discounted price??? Which is bs.. Why give discounts if hes gonna use it againist u if ur packages dont show up...? Now if i owned a company and a repeating customer whos placed 10 orders with me , emails me saying theyre orders didnt show up, id want to keep that customer... I definitely woodnt name call them cause they r wondering wtf is up with orders they paid for? So ya i lost 80 bucks and was a liar and among other rude comments just cause i wanted both of orders i paid for. So instead of trying to ease over the situation like professional buisness owner he chose to name call and say well u shud b happy cause all of my past orders was purchased using discount codes....? Like i was only one whoever bought his seeds using discount codes... So ya dont pay full price when u can wait a handful of days and get the same beans for at least half price.. Greenpoints genetics are dam good , if only the owner wood b the same by apprciating the people that has chose to give him their buisness.. Name calling isnt appreciation and using it againist the customer if they used codes.. Just thought id share his true colors with everyone.. And ive got 1 iron horse going right now and it looks to b sum dank so far. If ur lookn for a good rep of kosher kush then iron horse is the one. My raindance plant looks equally impressive.. But good luck dude just thought id share my experiences with u..


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 11, 2019)

Damn that makes me not want to even send him $30 for those seeds lol I can get a kosher clone tmrw if I wanted to..and could probably find a Stardawg too but was just trying to see what his gear is like. Now I’m not sure lol seems like a lot of people have issue with germ rates or males to female ratios which I don’t like. I want males but just a couple lol and I don’t necessarily need a male of Iron Horse but if I like it I might chuck pollen on a Kosher clone and make it a little more “Kosher” 


Terps420 said:


> Ya dont pay full price on any of his gear. Theres usually 4-6 strains a day that is on auctions. Just b patient and the strain ur wanting wil cycle threw for auctions. I wont buy a pac unless its on sale or cheap on auctions. Ive stayed up really late many nights to buy cheaply from auction.. Theyre very addicting. BUT AFTER MY LAST GO ROUND WITH GU I DOUBT IF IL EVER GIVE GU A DIME OF MY MONEY OR TIME AGAIN!! HIS TRUE COLORS DEFINITELY SHINED THREW WITH ALL THE SMARTASS AND DISRESPECTFUL EMAILS IVE SAVED FROM HIM.... I UST TO SPREAD NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR HIM AND COMPANY, UNTIL I LOST BOTH ORDERS I SENT TO HIM...? Sent cash in 2 different envelopes on may 10th and still nothing. That week of may10thhe had computer issues that he acknowledged by sending emails to everyone that has a account with him. But yet wont admit that theres a chance his company might have fuckd up my orders being i placed orders the same time he had computer problems.. To make a long story short i emailed him to see if there was anything he can do to help.. He basically called me a liar and did call me rude names like a child wood do when they are wrong.. So im out my money.. Also he said he couldnt help me cause from in past other 11 orders ive made with them every order i bought was a discounted price??? Which is bs.. Why give discounts if hes gonna use it againist u if ur packages dont show up...? Now if i owned a company and a repeating customer whos placed 10 orders with me , emails me saying theyre orders didnt show up, id want to keep that customer... I definitely woodnt name call them cause they r wondering wtf is up with orders they paid for? So ya i lost 80 bucks and was a liar and among other rude comments just cause i wanted both of orders i paid for. So instead of trying to ease over the situation like professional buisness owner he chose to name call and say well u shud b happy cause all of my past orders was purchased using discount codes....? Like i was only one whoever bought his seeds using discount codes... So ya dont pay full price when u can wait a handful of days and get the same beans for at least half price.. Greenpoints genetics are dam good , if only the owner wood b the same by apprciating the people that has chose to give him their buisness.. Name calling isnt appreciation and using it againist the customer if they used codes.. Just thought id share his true colors with everyone.. And ive got 1 iron horse going right now and it looks to b sum dank so far. If ur lookn for a good rep of kosher kush then iron horse is the one. My raindance plant looks equally impressive.. But good luck dude just thought id share my experiences with u..


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2019)

No money
No seedy

Should be pretty simple.

Tracking numbers really keep you from pulling out your own hair, but if you don’t want to get a tracking number or don’t want to use crypto you’re rolling the dice.

Not to mention the amount of cancelled orders on your account weighs my decision to pre-mark your order as paid or not.


----------



## Niko12a (Jun 11, 2019)

Crackle berry @67days


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 11, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Damn that makes me not want to even send him $30 for those seeds lol I can get a kosher clone tmrw if I wanted to..and could probably find a Stardawg too but was just trying to see what his gear is like. Now I’m not sure lol seems like a lot of people have issue with germ rates or males to female ratios which I don’t like. I want males but just a couple lol and I don’t necessarily need a male of Iron Horse but if I like it I might chuck pollen on a Kosher clone and make it a little more “Kosher”


See what i mean....? If ur not desperate for a kosher/ stardawg, id look closer to home or from people u know, cause if theres a problem u might b treated like a liar when 4 people was with me when i dropd my envelopes off at post office with the correct address... From that point im just clueless. Luckily im only out 80 bucks. Glad it wasnt for a bigger amount, but still after all the people i told good things too bout greenpoint, and after ordering 11 other times(9with account &2 without=11), i just thought my previous buisness with them held sum kind of value. Instead it was a tool to b used againist me cause i took advantage of auctions and sales that they offerd.. Or because i won auctions but shit came up with my family and i spent what bread money on them instead of the auctions for beans.. Is that careless and wrong to do that to greenpoint by ordering and not paying for auctions cause my family needed it ? Yes i agree it was a bad thing to do to greenpoint, but at same time family is & allways wil be #1, then everything else follows.. I live pay like alot of Americans, paycheck to paycheck. Thats y 80 might not b a drop in bucket to others, but it hurt me and im taking responsibility for my actions.. Those 2 cash envelopes with orders was my first time sending cash to them. My others was usps tracking # for 7 bucks a pop. But i got every order like i shud of. Service was perfect.. But this time i tried to save 15 bucks by not going threw usps with xtra 7 bucks a envelope and all this bs has taken place...BUT i have spent 500 bucks with them so i feel it makes up for not paying for handful i won. And the people that dont pay for auctions they won, those packs are offerd and usually wil sell cause theyre is allways people wanting beans that arnt running any longer.. I regret doing it cause it ruind what i did have going with them, BUT TO BE TREATED LIKE A DUCKING PEICE OF SHIT AND LIKE IM A LIAR, IS WHAT MADE MY DECISION easy to take greenpoints icon off of my front page of cell.. So it's up to u bro how u spend ur coin, but no ur coin isnt valued at that place... Thx sorry for long reply just wanted u 2 no what u wood be getting into.. Genetics=very good. Owner= very poor. Everyones got a opinion at that was 100% from my experience. I dont care what he wil post bout me cause im grown and have grown very good buds b4 i spent money there, theres def better and theyre not only ones selln beans.. Besides theres only so much chem its only been crossd a million times, im lookn for exotic / boutique strains, not ones everybody has done or copied/ stole from anyways.. Lol thx good luck buddy


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 11, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> No money
> No seedy
> 
> Should be pretty simple.
> ...


Very simple ! I use crypto and literally drop the order that night and usually get my tracking by that morning. I began using it last year for other purchases and was a skeptic until I saw how fast and easy it is to use. Once you learn hot to navigate crypto you move ur coins to certain wallets with less fees and just totally encrypted


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2019)

7 Butch Cassidy in veg up potted today from Solos to 32 oz Cottage cheese tubs, and hotter mix. All are heal5hy and growing looking a lot like Northern Lights. 

Also have 4 Cowboy Kush about ready for flower. Waiting a bit for toppings to get recover and a bit more size. Much more to the Sativa side of life.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2019)

(Black Gold F2) in the Vapor Genie!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 7 Butch Cassidy in veg up potted today from Solos to 32 oz Cottage cheese tubs....


Who had to eat the cottage cheese?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Who had to eat the cottage cheese?


Containers accumulated over time but haven’t used in 4 years but their replacements are beginning to crack and break so they have made a comeback. Neither my wife nor I can have dairy at all now. She is lactose intolerant and I am allergic.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2019)

A little cut up tomato and some black pepper is how I take my cottage cheese. 
But 32oz is a lot.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 11, 2019)

Just chopped my last


Amos Otis said:


> Who had to eat the cottage cheese?


I like fruit in mine.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 11, 2019)

Crash32097 said:


> Genius Grandaddy
> View attachment 4348015



Wasn't it a "genius pheno" used as the father in this cross?

It has a genius look to the bud structure.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 11, 2019)

I like my cottage cheese in the garbage where it belongs.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 11, 2019)

Are you guys using bitcoin to checkout? I been sending cash also but those mail people might get greedy and do something fishy...Is bitcoin a little like paypal, whats the low down?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Are you guys using bitcoin to checkout? I been sending cash also but those mail people might get greedy and do something fishy...Is bitcoin a little like paypal, whats the low down?


Bitcoin is not like PayPal you buy crypto and then you send the crypto literally I get my confirmation in hrs and the tracking the next day !! I have multiple wallets but basic abc is Coinbase. U either add a card or account(account is easier) if ur trying to have ur purchases encrypted hit me via dm and I’ll guide you. Trust me you will feel much more at ease then sending cash through the mail


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 11, 2019)

Download Coinbase app 
Connect Bank account 
Buy cryptocurrency
Make order at store 
Check out using cryptocurrency


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 11, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bitcoin is not like PayPal you buy crypto and then you send the crypto literally I get my confirmation in hrs and the tracking the next day !! I have multiple wallets but basic abc is Coinbase. U either add a card or account(account is easier) if ur trying to have ur purchases encrypted hit me via dm and I’ll guide you. Trust me you will feel much more at ease then sending cash through the mail


When you win a auction can you buy bitcoin then so you can buy the exact amount as the auction or do you need to pre buy the bitcoin

ok thanks gu was typing same time as me


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 11, 2019)

Coinbase has indefinetly stopped business in hawaii 

Dicks they forcefully made hawaii into a state and we always get the shit end of the stick


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Are you guys using bitcoin to checkout? I been sending cash also but those mail people might get greedy and do something fishy...Is bitcoin a little like paypal, whats the low down?


Bitcoin is super easy. I used coinbase to buy mine. Was easier to get verified than PayPal. It's also fun to watch your money go up when bitcoin goes up. 
Coinbase has an app you can put on your phone and was super easy to set up.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> When you win a auction can you buy bitcoin then so you can buy the exact amount as the auction or do you need to pre buy the bitcoin
> 
> ok thanks gu was typing same time as me


Well always buy more than what you grab cuz currency changes every minute. So round up because there’s always a small fee when transferring coins


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Coinbase has indefinetly stopped business in hawaii
> 
> Dicks they forcefully made hawaii into a state and we always get the shit end of the stick


Get with ur bank and let them know ur authorizing them to allow ur money to buy bitcoin I had to do the same


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 12, 2019)

Jelly Pie.19 days of 10/14.She will be hit with the stinky JP male for f2 hunting.
    Haircut in a few days.She has a look all her own.
Any JP growers recognize this pheno?


----------



## klx (Jun 12, 2019)

Day 50. Hibernate 1

 

Hibernate 2

 

Couple weeks to go...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 12, 2019)

Phish just scorched the earth. And it's fucking night 1. Peak Phish 2.0 (trademarked) Remember Peak Oil? Good times.

If you're smoking a pen or any cartridge that isn't PAX, you are inhaling heavy metals. It's a dirty secret on the west coast. Shit passes then it fails off the shelf since every single other cartridge comes from China. Lead and Cadmium. Oregon bud tenders will literally say, "I can't talk about that." I don't work for PAX. I like ice cold bong hits.


----------



## klx (Jun 12, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Phish just scorched the earth. And it's fucking night 1. Peak Phish 2.0 (trademarked) Remember Peak Oil? Good times.
> 
> If you're smoking a pen or any cartridge that isn't PAX, you are inhaling heavy metals. It's a dirty secret on the west coast. Shit passes then it fails off the shelf since every single other cartridge comes from China. Lead and Cadmium. Oregon bud tenders will literally say, "I can't talk about that." I don't work for PAX. I like ice cold bong hits.


Dynavap M. Just sayin...


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 12, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> People PM me about you lol You just talked shit about people who wear the brim straight on there hat or if it’s a new era. Now you running your mouth about LA and SF? You must be a dumb European. Move on little bitch and your weak ass grows


Dumb European?????? Lmfao, yep, you yanks are that intelligent that you voted trump in for presidency........................


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 12, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Dumb European?????? Lmfao, yep, you yanks are that intelligent that you voted trump in for presidency........................


Since trump was elected my house value went up over 100k. No complaints here. The entire real estate market went up and lenders are actually lending money. But dont let that distract you from the fact that geico can save you a ton on car insurance


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Since trump was elected my house value went up over 100k. No complaints here. The entire real estate market went up and lenders are actually lending money. But dont let that distract you from the fact that geico can save you a ton on car insurance


He definitely didn't do shit for home prices in Illinois, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2019)

I'll bet RollItUp has a place for political bickering. 

Some sweet marijuana pics here lately. Great job !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Since trump was elected my house value went up over 100k. No complaints here. The entire real estate market went up and lenders are actually lending money. But dont let that distract you from the fact that geico can save you a ton on car insurance


You know there's a delay between getting elected and new policies actually having an effect, right? 

It was also recently announced that the tax cuts didn't "pay for themselves" as advertised.

Go figure...


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 12, 2019)

I'll bite my lip


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Since trump was elected my house value went up over 100k. No complaints here. The entire real estate market went up and lenders are actually lending money. But dont let that distract you from the fact that geico can save you a ton on car insurance


Shit I’m up 18k and I just bought my place in October last year !! 1 yr later hopefully I’ll hit 25


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You know there's a delay between getting elected and new policies actually having an effect, right?
> 
> It was also recently announced that the tax cuts didn't "pay for themselves" as advertised.
> 
> Go figure...


Don't be such a hater, chunky. That's a totally believable number from a completely reliable source.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You know there's a delay between getting elected and new policies actually having an effect, right?
> 
> It was also recently announced that the tax cuts didn't "pay for themselves" as advertised.
> 
> Go figure...


I bought my home 2 yrs after he was in office and my job has boosted significantly since then! Let’s just say this year will be my first year going to a family vacation finally and that’s how well I think the economy is just saying


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2019)

Abomination of Desolations


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Don't be such a hater, chunky. That's a totally believable number from a completely reliable source.


Right? 
Trump has emboldened the stupid.


----------



## greendiamond9 (Jun 12, 2019)

Copper Chem F2


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What are you talking about?
> What number?
> What source?
> 
> Trump has emboldened the stupid.


Stupid or not there’s more money in my pocket also idk what you mean by stupid as a lot of trump supporters that I have talked to are actually pretty dam smart and liberals are more emotional. This is my last comment to you about this subject as I won’t clutter this mans thread with politics.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 12, 2019)

it's very strange to me as a canadian to see the success of a politician only be measured by the amount of money they 'put' in someones pocket with a complete disregard to all social issues that are far more important. i'm glad your bitcoin is doing well, how is that US healthcare system doing?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's very strange to me as a canadian to see the success of a politician only be measured by the amount of money they 'put' in someones pocket with a complete disregard to all social issues that are far more important. i'm glad your bitcoin is doing well, how is that US healthcare system doing?


Strange indeed. You are watching the real life onset of idiocracy.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 12, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Don't be such a hater, chunky. That's a totally believable number from a completely reliable source.


Lol haters gotta hate. Theres a couple people here than have seen my crib lol. I'll leave it at that and let all the ones that liked your post wonder.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Abomination of Desolations


Stephen Bohr has a very in depth study on this topic that's accessible on YouTube.

Buzzard Blues


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's very strange to me as a canadian to see the success of a politician only be measured by the amount of money they 'put' in someones pocket with a complete disregard to all social issues that are far more important. i'm glad your bitcoin is doing well, how is that US healthcare system doing?


As long as a country has thousands of millionaires and billionaire who needs healthcare?


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's very strange to me as a canadian to see the success of a politician only be measured by the amount of money they 'put' in someones pocket with a complete disregard to all social issues that are far more important. i'm glad your bitcoin is doing well, how is that US healthcare system doing?


As a Canadian the last thing I'd do is ask anyone from another country how their health care system is as ours is fucked, and we are losing more of our doctors and nurses to the u.s then we are bringing in. At least Trump is trying to work for the people of his country with absolutely no help from any other party , our PM is doing everything to fuck us while giving our children and grandchildrens future away to every other country.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 12, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> it's very strange to me as a canadian to see the success of a politician only be measured by the amount of money they 'put' in someones pocket with a complete disregard to all social issues that are far more important. i'm glad your bitcoin is doing well, how is that US healthcare system doing?


You can pick your gender, your partners sex, your bathroom.
We recycle, and produce less carbon emissions each year than the year prior. 
We have the highest paid doctors meaning the best of the best come to America to practice.
Unemployment is at record lows.
So I think we aight on social issues


----------



## hillbill (Jun 12, 2019)

He is so owned by Putin pretty much a coward traitor.


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> No money
> No seedy
> 
> Should be pretty simple.
> ...


Ya pretty simple.. On the week 1st of may u sent emails to all saying not to contact u csuse u had fuckn problems with computers??? U member that? Then why is so hard for u to beleave that theyre could of been a problem when ive seen over 10 people online saying that their orders was fuckd up too on that same week u had problems??? Why start issues with people who has bought 11 orders with u regardless of how many they didnt pay for.. Anyone that has bought 11 strains off ur ass isnt out to fuckn scam ur ass out 20 seeds.. Grow up and quit blaming ur custumers cause of your fuck ups! Let me guess ur the first company and man to b perfect?? We can show everyone your true colors by posting ur disrespectful name calling emails to customers that are wondering wtf happened to their money.. And let me remind u one more time it was u thst sent emails that week claiming u was having problems that same week in may that me and 10 other people got screwd. And their again why use it againist custumers that they chose to use codes u give out?? If i paid u for 11 strains then thats not screwing u. And im sure im not the only one to not pay for a couple auctions.. So ya u made my decision pretty simple, just b truthful in your comments and less of dick to people who put tbe food ur table boy. U was in diapers when i was growing weed so respect is not given its earned. So say what u want it might make look kool to con more repeated customers. That's a great way to b apprciative and everyone can see ur true colors


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2019)

I mean, I'd probably take care of you based on the previous sales but then again I'm like "why not send that cash with a tracking number?" I get that buying a small manilla mailer and paying an extra $3 to ship the money sucks but if you didn't do that then it kind of falls on your problem vs GPS's. 

Again, I get it would ensure a return purchase from a repeat customer but it is what it is I reckon.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 12, 2019)

No tracking # and GU didn't get money but you expect him to send seeds? I think GU is a better man then me. If I ran a seedbank an unpaid purchase would get banned period, there wouldn't be multiple unpaid. No1 has time for that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean, I'd probably take care of you based on the previous sales but then again I'm like "why not send that cash with a tracking number?" I get that buying a small manilla mailer and paying an extra $3 to ship the money sucks but if you didn't do that then it kind of falls on your problem vs GPS's.
> 
> Again, I get it would ensure a return purchase from a repeat customer but it is what it is I reckon.


I always sent cash and never had a problem. 
Got tracking numbers for anything over $25.

I have issues with greenpoint but customer service isn't one of them. 
Gu was always good to me.


----------



## jonesaa (Jun 12, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> Strange indeed. You are watching the real life onset of idiocracy.
> 
> View attachment 4349020


Damn man... you took the words right out of my mouth, I've been saying this for years!!! 

Now for some GPS viewing content... As of last night, day 74 was chop day for Jelly Pie's #1, 2 & 3... and Blizzard Bush #1, 5 & 6
 
Drying area smells like grapes, vanilla, curing meats, spicy and piney... all sorts of smells...
 

Revegging the jelly pies, gave the #4 jelly pie female away and got some cuts back so those are growing nice too, Blizzard bush, did the same revegging #1 and 6 and got cuts back from a female plant I gave away... MACDawg is revegging... slow, but looks happy, smells like candied oranges now... Going to start some more seeds for the next round soon... top of the list... Hibernate for sure, OBS, Cake and Chem, Garlix... so many to choose from...


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 12, 2019)

America doesn’t even rank in the top 20 of the world i. Healthcare it’s pretty sad


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 12, 2019)

@GU
Congratulations on 2000 pages of this thread. A lotta conversation, and conflict and resolution and happy and mad customers. Can't please all the people all the time, some famous guy sung that.

Also I've made 25 orders, all cash every time, never a tracking number of my envelopes sent and not one single problem, period.
That's my experience. Not sure what my total is but somewhere around 15 - 1600 bucks


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 13, 2019)

I would totally mark that persons missing order as paid (as I do for many)
But I saw too many cancelled/unpaid orders on his account.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 13, 2019)

I certainly cannot have people thinking they can make an order. Complain in the forums and then get their way. That seems like a quick way to ruin.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

I have sent cash and at one time used a card and there was never anything unpleasant or unusual except for lightning fast delivery. Easily the fastest turnaround on cash.


----------



## Canadian123 (Jun 13, 2019)

I take it that the interest rate cuts before Trump had nothing to do with the current performance of the us economy?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Money has been On Sale in the US for ten years.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 13, 2019)

Once the koolaid has been ingested, it's next to impossible to change minds with facts.

It's a very common discussion in my rural area, that the amount of his supporters is just as concerning as his actions while in office. Unnerving to think about how many people in our country are going along with his shenanigans.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> America doesn’t even rank in the top 20 of the world i. Healthcare it’s pretty sad


And ask yourself why is that ? this was an issue 20+ years ago , you've had 2 bush's , Clinton, Obama and now trump, look at the issues Obama had and now look at the issues Trump has, Trump had 0 support on healthcare or tax reform, and now the Dems want to criticize him. There is a far bigger issues with the politicians themselves and how they act then the president. none of them act in the best interest for the people but only for themselves and party.History is going to shine a dark light on this 4 year period, and not on trump, Trump is the first president in a long time that would have worked equally with both parties as long as it was good for the people, but the dems would rather do everything they can to tear the system apart truthful or not , for the sake of themselves and to get back in power in 2020. Divide and conquer is whats really going on, to bad the people would rather fall for the propaganda, bullshit, lies and greed of the politicians then to stand up and demand better of them.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 13, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> And ask yourself why is that ? this was an issue 20+ years ago , you've had 2 bush's , Clinton, Obama and now trump, look at the issues Obama had and now look at the issues Trump has, Trump had 0 support on healthcare or tax reform, and now the Dems want to criticize him. There is a far bigger issues with the politicians themselves and how they act then the president. none of them act in the best interest for the people but only for themselves and party.History is going to shine a dark light on this 4 year period, and not on trump, Trump is the first president in a long time that would have worked equally with both parties as long as it was good for the people, but the dems would rather do everything they can to tear the system apart truthful or not , for the sake of themselves and to get back in power in 2020. Divide and conquer is whats really going on, to bad the people would rather fall for the propaganda, bullshit, lies and greed of the politicians then to stand up and demand better of them.


Bullshit
From day one Trump was a name calling , non-negotiating Bullying boy king
He had all three branches of Government and passed a tax cut for the wealthy
Now Democrats should help him?
Hell no
My Healthcare cost have been rising for 60 years
Thanks to Obama my wife is covered with a pre-existing condition and kept her doctor
not just "access" which is the Trump useless plan


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Man of Lawlessness


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 13, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Bison Breath 3 hit jars today. I’ll wait a couple weeks before I try it.
> View attachment 4343512 View attachment 4343514
> View attachment 4343515


Looking good! You are a grow artist my friend, your nugs always look top shelf..


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

My 4 Cowboy Kush in veg se3m a bit slow and spindly and different from one another compared to most GPS stuff like the 7 Butch Cassidy a few days behind. The Butch Cassidy are homogeneous and Indica lookin. We will see and time left till transfer to flower tent.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jun 13, 2019)

Seeds and strains review.
Politics is that way--------------->


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 4 Cowboy Kush in veg se3m a bit slow and spindly and different from one another compared to most GPS stuff like the 7 Butch Cassidy a few days behind. The Butch Cassidy are homogeneous and Indica lookin. We will see and time left till transfer to flower tent.


The cowboy kush are a bit lanky, but the right pheno still yields nicely. I had 5 phenos, one separates itself from my others though with the bud size. All have tight structure, grenade like nugs and high calyxe to leaf ratio, classic OG style structure. My one big budded pheno of the CK is one to keep around. You should be pretty happy with them


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 13, 2019)

Greenpoint everything is reverse auction. Page keeps refreshing so fast hard to read. LOL.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 13, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Bullshit
> From day one Trump was a name calling , non-negotiating Bullying boy king
> He had all three branches of Government and passed a tax cut for the wealthy
> Now Democrats should help him?
> ...



you made my point right on, explain why after the last 6 or so presidents one of the richest countries in the world is still fighting over healthcare, its easier for you to go oh boohoo my poor feeling he's name calling and bullying , then it is to demand the house and senators to do their job, the dems was protesting in the streets before he was swore in , he was never given a chance, and I'm not saying help him, I'm saying if the parties would work together and do their jobs and put something in front of him that is good for the people he would get something done. you see it as helping him and oh we can't do that because we won't get in , in 2020. the dems is to busy playing oh my feelings and trying to divide, to get power in 2020. but its the same with any of your presidents the other side always wants to fight, never help, I know people in the states well that are far from wealthy and from what they say the cuts help them greatly, as well as their small business. so if your health care has been rising for 60 years is it all the presidents letting you down or is it the politicians ?


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 13, 2019)

COOKIES N CHEM FOR PREZ BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 13, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> No tracking # and GU didn't get money but you expect him to send seeds? I think GU is a better man then me. If I ran a seedbank an unpaid purchase would get banned period, there wouldn't be multiple unpaid. No1 has time for that.





Gu~ said:


> I certainly cannot have people thinking they can make an order. Complain in the forums and then get their way. That seems like a quick way to ruin.


100% behind you. Thanks again for reimbursing my 1200 bucks moons ago which went straight back to your gear.


----------



## southernguy99 (Jun 13, 2019)

I think Dreamcatcher will be my next purchase that looks interesting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Man of Lawlessness


Related: The Stealth Man, The Little Horn.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Maybe the prophet who gives power to The Beast to speak is Trump Insane Preacher Posse of Evangelical Frauds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)

Nah....it'll be an act of desperation in response to world wide panic.

I was wrong ! Politics is fascinating sometimes...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Black Gold f2 in the vape makes me happy I made 'em. Black Gold was in my first Greenpoint order maybe.


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Nah....it'll be an act of desperation in response to world wide panic.
> 
> I was wrong ! Politics is fascinating sometimes...


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 13, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> COOKIES N CHEM FOR PREZ BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I 2nd the nomination-day 26


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm not going into politics here in GU's thread but I'm just going to say. President of the USA is a dignified position, you can't act the way Trump does. It is irrelevant what he has done or has improved under his term that were started by other's. He makes the USA look awful with his unprofessional antics.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 13, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I 2nd the nomination-day 26View attachment 4349371



Gets my vote too.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 13, 2019)

These are some nice ass pictures of the plants... all of them... if they’re smoking anywhere near the way they look... I can’t wait... 

My house made money when Clinton was in office... went down with Bush..and so on...So we got money in and from the house... probably buy another one day...
Good for us!!!
But for your president to speak down on disable Vets as well as people...
Grabbing them in the pussy and shit...y’all dudes would be clowning his ass if he did it to someone you knew...there’s plenty more... I’m still on that shit... If that MF wanna do something make America great by legalizing weed in this COUNTRY..don’t nobody want no damn hemp..

As long as Gu~ shit looks and smokes like that.. people are gonna take a chance..


----------



## Swampjack (Jun 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Ya dont pay full price on any of his gear. Theres usually 4-6 strains a day that is on auctions. Just b patient and the strain ur wanting wil cycle threw for auctions. I wont buy a pac unless its on sale or cheap on auctions. Ive stayed up really late many nights to buy cheaply from auction.. Theyre very addicting. BUT AFTER MY LAST GO ROUND WITH GU I DOUBT IF IL EVER GIVE GU A DIME OF MY MONEY OR TIME AGAIN!! HIS TRUE COLORS DEFINITELY SHINED THREW WITH ALL THE SMARTASS AND DISRESPECTFUL EMAILS IVE SAVED FROM HIM.... I UST TO SPREAD NOTHING BUT LOVE FOR HIM AND COMPANY, UNTIL I LOST BOTH ORDERS I SENT TO HIM...? Sent cash in 2 different envelopes on may 10th and still nothing. That week of may10thhe had computer issues that he acknowledged by sending emails to everyone that has a account with him. But yet wont admit that theres a chance his company might have fuckd up my orders being i placed orders the same time he had computer problems.. To make a long story short i emailed him to see if there was anything he can do to help.. He basically called me a liar and did call me rude names like a child wood do when they are wrong.. So im out my money.. Also he said he couldnt help me cause from in past other 11 orders ive made with them every order i bought was a discounted price??? Which is bs.. Why give discounts if hes gonna use it againist u if ur packages dont show up...? Now if i owned a company and a repeating customer whos placed 10 orders with me , emails me saying theyre orders didnt show up, id want to keep that customer... I definitely woodnt name call them cause they r wondering wtf is up with orders they paid for? So ya i lost 80 bucks and was a liar and among other rude comments just cause i wanted both of orders i paid for. So instead of trying to ease over the situation like professional buisness owner he chose to name call and say well u shud b happy cause all of my past orders was purchased using discount codes....? Like i was only one whoever bought his seeds using discount codes... So ya dont pay full price when u can wait a handful of days and get the same beans for at least half price.. Greenpoints genetics are dam good , if only the owner wood b the same by apprciating the people that has chose to give him their buisness.. Name calling isnt appreciation and using it againist the customer if they used codes.. Just thought id share his true colors with everyone.. And ive got 1 iron horse going right now and it looks to b sum dank so far. If ur lookn for a good rep of kosher kush then iron horse is the one. My raindance plant looks equally impressive.. But good luck dude just thought id share my experiences with u..


Take it from a once "diamond" customer. Eventually you wise up and quit dealing with Greenpoint.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

Politics and religion, no better way to drain the good vibes in any room. 

Thanksgiving day is always cool until Uncle Dick cracks open the old Milwaukee and starts off like, "I ain't racist but you gotta admit so so is a some blanket stereotype about a whole group of people."


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 13, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> These are some nice ass pictures of the plants... all of them... if they’re smoking anywhere near the way they look... I can’t wait...
> 
> My house made money when Clinton was in office... went down with Bush..and so on...So we got money in and from the house... probably buy another one day...
> Good for us!!!
> ...


So it was ok for Clinton to put his nasty old dick in someone's daughter while he was in office? Than have his decrepit ass wife try and cover it all up. You'll keep thinking these politicians work for you. Like that crazy ass libtard in NY that dropped the ball on the Amazon deal. She thought the tax break mo eye comes out of thin air. She doesnt realize it's working business that create tax dollars. It dont grow on trees.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So it was ok for Clinton to put his nasty old dick in someone's daughter while he was in office? Than have his decrepit ass wife try and cover it all up. You'll keep thinking these politicians work for you. Like that crazy ass libtard in NY that dropped the ball on the Amazon deal. She thought the tax break mo eye comes out of thin air. She doesnt realize it's working business that create tax dollars. It dont grow on trees.


“But what about Clinton...”. 
LOL

You aren’t very smart.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> So it was ok for Clinton to put his nasty old dick in someone's daughter while he was in office? Than have his decrepit ass wife try and cover it all up. You'll keep thinking these politicians work for you. Like that crazy ass libtard in NY that dropped the ball on the Amazon deal. She thought the tax break mo eye comes out of thin air. She doesnt realize it's working business that create tax dollars. It dont grow on trees.


She obviously volunteered .. I thought she was a grown ass woman by the way...plenty of them are getting their dicks sucked in office.. where u been??


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2019)

Got more than what I can even schedule from Greenpoint in the next year so not buying any right now. Been doing lots of Chem and OGs and such incrosses and outcrosses for 3 years and there remains some very powerful strains here. And they can be had for small dollars if you pay attention so why not?

Bodhi, Peak and some BOG and Bad Dog (freebie testers) play here and Greenpoint is right there also. Then there are a few of Hillbill's personal chucks and stuff from @Amos Otis.


.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jun 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Politics and religion, no better way to drain the good vibes in any room.
> 
> Thanksgiving day is always cool until Uncle Dick cracks open the old Milwaukee and starts off like, "I ain't racist but you gotta admit so so is a some blanket stereotype about a whole group of people."


Lol this is spot on


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He definitely didn't do shit for home prices in Illinois, lol.





Amos Otis said:


> I'll bet RollItUp has a place for political bickering.





Amos Otis said:


> I was wrong ! Politics is fascinating sometimes...





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Politics and religion, no better way to drain the good vibes in any room.




Obviously, it's all in how you play it, amigo. Flip flopping isn't merely a tool of convenience if used artfully..


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Obviously, it's all in how you play it, amigo. Flip flopping isn't merely a tool of convenience if used artfully..


My comment was more about sometimes it just matters where you're living as to how your property value is going up or down. Some places in America it will take more than just a president to help but it's usually always an ebb and flow.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My comment was more about sometimes it just matters where you're living as to how your property value is going up or down. Some places in America it will take more than just a president to help but it's usually always an ebb and flow.


Ahh...I see. It _was _GPS related after all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 13, 2019)

Now I'm catching the drift, lol. I indeed did violate in that regard.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 13, 2019)

southernguy99 said:


> And ask yourself why is that ? this was an issue 20+ years ago , you've had 2 bush's , Clinton, Obama and now trump, look at the issues Obama had and now look at the issues Trump has, Trump had 0 support on healthcare or tax reform, and now the Dems want to criticize him. There is a far bigger issues with the politicians themselves and how they act then the president. none of them act in the best interest for the people but only for themselves and party.History is going to shine a dark light on this 4 year period, and not on trump, Trump is the first president in a long time that would have worked equally with both parties as long as it was good for the people, but the dems would rather do everything they can to tear the system apart truthful or not , for the sake of themselves and to get back in power in 2020. Divide and conquer is whats really going on, to bad the people would rather fall for the propaganda, bullshit, lies and greed of the politicians then to stand up and demand better of them.


Man I’m not arguing with you about trump his followers don’t believe in facts or history for that matter but healthcare in America is a shame we are to wealthy of a nation and to highly taxed to not provide healthcare to its citizens which is why we barely crack the top 30 in the world for healthcare.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 13, 2019)

@Gu~ for president!


----------



## Erysichthon (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi RIU folks. back with a GPS report. i just finished first grow in the new room (some cured). GPS strains, dreamcatcher, ghost town, city slicker, copper chem, hibernate, eagle scout. with some Nirvana Auraura indica and White widow. over all i can say that i prefer the GPS stock. mainly due to taste and smell. Although i will say that A.I. did produce a nice plant and solid yield, the widow was not a great strain this run. i have clones of all of it running now. The Copper Chem is stinky and nice. Made firecracker cookies out of some of the ghost town, it was nice and is all gone now. dreamcatcher is overall great, havent touched the eagle scout yet or the hibernate. cityslicker is up there with the dream catcher and the ghost town. I can say that most of the problems were my fault. There is fire in GPS seeds will post some pics of stuff sometime.. I saw some color, in the eagle scout, dream catcher and cityslicker, purples and blues. didnt get lots of pics, was overwhelmed chopping. i would rate all them all 9/10 since nothing absolutely blew my socks off YET. I can also say GPS shipping has always been top notch, as was customer service.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 15, 2019)

2 Million views?


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> 2 Million views?



By the end of the day??

Seems like yesterday it hit the million mark.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 15, 2019)

Cookies n chem hibernate


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 15, 2019)

PeaceMaker

Will anybody run this? I feel like buying it just to put some info on this board


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jun 15, 2019)

cnc mid june update


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> PeaceMaker
> 
> Will anybody run this? I feel like buying it just to put some info on this board


I'm just finishing a few and I think @psychadelibud just finished some too. Hopefully he'll chime in. 
I'll report on mine tomorrow if I get into the garden.


----------



## daveybc (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes, I need to block GPS website. As a user mentioned earlier about reverse auctions ' It's like crack for a crack head". I actually went back yesterday and couldn't resist a 2nd pack of Copper Chem at 30.I figure doing 20 seeds at a time I could find some the available pheno's and a male/s for crossing. I have a really nice Pink Kush I have included with some crosses. I the future I will have some Pink Chem and Pink Bison. I already did a Pink Dankness. THe Dank was a PSBC/Mike J gifted misc seed pack male that had acrid/rubber like smells, wide leafs and strong productive branching. Very nice cross/smoke that made the cut with ease.

@hillbill Anything stand out for you from GPS? Being stability and quality.

Anything stand out from PSBC? More of the Indica, Kush linage side.




hillbill said:


> Got more than what I can even schedule from Greenpoint in the next year so not buying any right now. Been doing lots of Chem and OGs and such incrosses and outcrosses for 3 years and there remains some very powerful strains here. And they can be had for small dollars if you pay attention so why not?
> 
> Bodhi, Peak and some BOG and Bad Dog (freebie testers) play here and Greenpoint is right there also. Then there are a few of Hillbill's personal chucks and stuff from @Amos Otis.
> 
> ...


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 15, 2019)

Ok..Whos the wisecrack that keeps buying sundae stallion....

Sundae stallion or doc holiday?


----------



## pthobson (Jun 15, 2019)

What do your orders from greenpoint come shipped in? Just a regular priority box like jbc for example? Just curious about to make a first purchase from them. Wish me luck


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> PeaceMaker
> 
> Will anybody run this? I feel like buying it just to put some info on this board


I’ve been sitting on a pack for like 6 months too. Just haven’t gotten to it. I was gonna do cowboy cookies and Texas butter next. Let’s see them
Pics el Kapitan.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 15, 2019)

I just figured out what happens to lost in the mail GPS orders...
While on layover and observing standard operating procedures commercial airlines contract with the USPS to help spread mail ...


----------



## daveybc (Jun 15, 2019)

@pthobson My wife opening the last GPS order...









pthobson said:


> What do your orders from greenpoint come shipped in? Just a regular priority box like jbc for example? Just curious about to make a first purchase from them. Wish me luck


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> 2 Million views?


What do you fell that you have is the best out door plants to grow for weight and a good bag appeal?What strain of seeds would you buy if you was a out door grower??????????????


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 15, 2019)

I grow everything outdoors, why would anyone grow anything indoors? I mean the suns outside? Yes sir it sure is and it shines fer free

Pun intended


----------



## daveybc (Jun 15, 2019)

@pthobson padded envelope with sealed GPS seed packet. Padded crush proof container inside packet. I have ordered 3 times to Canada with no problems. Send money folded in magazine cover ( round to the nearest dollar ) and be patient with your order.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I grow everything outdoors, why would anyone grow anything indoors? I mean the suns outside? Yes sir it sure is and it shines fer free
> 
> Pun intended


Sun what's that..you sir don't live in New England


----------



## daveybc (Jun 15, 2019)

Up here at the PNW/49th the quality just doesn't shine. I can take the same plant that is fire indoors but looks completely different outdoor. Strains that grow into October really need some help. There is a lot of fire grown these days so any PNW outdoor bud is likely to sit in a bag. 






dakilla187 said:


> I grow everything outdoors, why would anyone grow anything indoors? I mean the suns outside? Yes sir it sure is and it shines fer free
> 
> Pun intended


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 15, 2019)

daveybc said:


> @pthobson My wife opening the last GPS order...


 extremely cool


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 15, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Up here at the PNW/49th the quality just doesn't shine. I can take the same plant that is fire indoors but looks completely different outdoor. Strains that grow into October really need some help. There is a lot of fire grown these days so any PNW outdoor bud is likely to sit in a bag.


Most of the gear I have flowered seems to have the stardawg flowering time. Which is sort of late for outdoor harvest. I have three keeper strains that are like 73 days on the dot. Many other reports or 68-75 days. 

Start your light dep two weeks early or be prepared for oct 23 harvest.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 15, 2019)

Any promo codes ?..


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 15, 2019)

Cowboy Kush x 1
Bison Breathe x 1
Happy Father’s Day to Me!!


----------



## daveybc (Jun 15, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> Any promo codes ?..



try "Sizzle" I thought I saw that on IG.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 16, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> Any promo codes ?..


Sign up for newsletter for 10% off...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 16, 2019)

HiOlive.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 16, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Sign up for newsletter for 10% off...


Thanks


----------



## greywind (Jun 16, 2019)

Stackable codes for almost 15% off, "rollitup" for 10% off, and "icmag" for 5% off.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 16, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Up here at the PNW/49th the quality just doesn't shine. I can take the same plant that is fire indoors but looks completely different outdoor. Strains that grow into October really need some help. There is a lot of fire grown these days so any PNW outdoor bud is likely to sit in a bag.


In the PNW, strains that finish late are problematic for a variety of reasons. 

This year I'm growing Cindy99, Farmers Daughter, and gorilla wreck. 
C99 will finish fast but I'm nut sure about the others...


----------



## Jaybodankly (Jun 16, 2019)

What is the shortest flowering period for a greenpoint seed?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2019)

Jaybodankly said:


> What is the shortest flowering period for a greenpoint seed?


From what I can remember reading its the 60 day range and its more dependent on the phenotype vs the strain as a whole. The stardawg can be a longer flower, 10-11 weekers.


----------



## daveybc (Jun 16, 2019)

greywind said:


> Stackable codes for almost 15% off, "rollitup" for 10% off, and "icmag" for 5% off.



I thought Sizzle was 35% off. I wonder if you can stack codes, "Extreme Couponing" style.

And the total comes to... $2.85


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Macdawg #4
Frosty lil bugger with lovely purple edges. Fruity skunky deliciousness. Hermies on lower nugs, coulda been my fault.#3
Similar smell bigger nugs not as frosty but nice. Hoping to get them optimized next run so this isn't the end all be all yet just about at 8 weeks here give or take a few days


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Iron Horse #2
Great kush smell and solid nugs all the way down. Close nodes. Hopefully her clone survived...#1
Kushy yummy slight mustard skunk


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Raindance #2
Hard to describe other than light earthy yummy, not strong but we'll see.#1
Similar smell but sweeter. Shorter pheno.
Both have shown late flower bananas which doesn't scare me too much. I'll know more when digging in after cure but diesel tends to throw late nanners. Correct me if I'm misguided..
#3
Light on the nose, earthy.
No noticable nanners


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Bear with me I'm trying to post each pheno I have of each strain. Way more fun to share than just look n smell by myself lol.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Pioneer Kush #1
Wowzers. Coffee n chocolate earth. Biggest nugs in the garden, and her clone survived I'm very happy to report.
#4 
Skunkier than others. No clones sadly
 #3
Skunky kushy yummy
 #2
So 3 different phenos in 4 plants it seems.
This similar in smell to 3 and 4 actually just maybe better producer than them as far as stacking nodes. They all seem great, I'll continue to pheno hunt this line for sure.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Sundae Stallion #1
Vanilla cream. Delicious. #2
Berry vanilla grape goodness.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies #3
Delightfully cookie skunky kushy.
#4
Skunkier garlic rubbery yum
#1
Sweeter uplifting aroma slight earth yummy. Well stacked. Sadly clone died. I'll explore this strain more too. Still half dozen seeds.
 
#2
Rubbery fruity yummy with purple edges. Clone survived thankfully


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Pebble Pusher 
#2 slight fruity earth, same with #3 and 4 all very similar phenos.
4 next to 3
#1 hardly any smell but stacked


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Iron Horse #2
> Great kush smell and solid nugs all the way down. Close nodes. Hopefully her clone survived...View attachment 4350921#1
> Kushy yummy slight mustard skunk
> View attachment 4350927


Very nice job, ive been waiting to see some dank iron horse pics! Looks killer


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special.
#1
So citrusy orange vanilla deliciousness 
 #2 and 3 below, very similar all 3 super orangey. 2 has orange peel undertones. Invigorating to inhale. Cant wait to try and share


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

Peace Maker for @dakilla187 and @GrowRijt [ u also mentioned Texas Butter, dont wait, sprout them you'll be happy]
Peace Maker 1 and 2. 2 (on right) way more stacked. Both kushy yummy.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 16, 2019)

A few more to show tomorrow I had to get to Fathers Day dinner. 3 of my 4 boys is takin me out yayy. I still gotta pay tho, my oldest just kinda got canned lol. He'll learn.
Happy Fathers Day to the Daddios out there


----------



## rollangrow (Jun 16, 2019)

IS anyone growing/previously grown Wedding cake S1? I'm only reading bad things on it from previous years maybe this is a good batch? I snagged some on auction in a moment of passion then did research...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 16, 2019)

rollangrow said:


> IS anyone growing/previously grown Wedding cake S1? I'm only reading bad things on it from previous years maybe this is a good batch? I snagged some on auction in a moment of passion then did research...


The two wedding cake s1 offerings are from two different suppliers. The 1st offering of s1 a year or so ago were bunk, someone ripped Gu off and sent in fake seeds. 

The current batch is from Heisenbean you can check him out on a forum called chucker paradise, not the thread on this forum. These should be good to go. Plenty of folks growing them out over at that forum too I believe.

If you bought those seeds last year then they are duds and you'll have to contact GPS.


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 16, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> 2 Million views?


Are all the tiered rewards gone now...was almost top tier


----------



## numberfour (Jun 17, 2019)

Enjoyed running the Cake n Chem 

#1
 

 

#2
 

 

Great nose, frost and density from all 3 females. Sadly had to pull little early, unusually wet / humid weather has caused a bit of bud rot in some plants (including one of the Cake n Chems which isnt shown). Left some sites on the bottoms for reveg. Bit of a cake fan so looking forward to trying these 

5 Skypilots gone into soil, loved this last run but looking for a faster finisher this time.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 17, 2019)

After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order. A lot of people say greenpoint seeds either don’t germ or a highly likely to be male, like 8 males to 2 females and hermies. Plus I’ve heard a lot of people say the quality isn’t up to par and they’re weak producers. These were long time vets growing fire strains so I can’t take the chance to waste any space


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order. A lot of people say greenpoint seeds either don’t germ or a highly likely to be male, like 8 males to 2 females and hermies. Plus I’ve heard a lot of people say the quality isn’t up to par and they’re weak producers. These were long time vets growing fire strains so I can’t take the chance to waste any space


I just ran 12 Copper Chem seeds
11 germinated and produced 10 females and one male 
I hear people make stuff up a lot too
I will admit I didn't find a keeper but my standards are pretty high


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order.


Translation = I needed the money for something else, here's my excuse why I'm backing out.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Jun 17, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I just ran 12 Copper Chem seeds
> 11 germinated and produced 10 females and one male
> I hear people make stuff up a lot too
> I will admit I didn't find a keeper but my standards are pretty high


You’re definitely one of the few it seems from all the threads I’ve read through. We’re not all the same as far as quality goes either. Someone might say “aw Greenpoint quality is amazing” but you had no clue the person who said that is from Kentucky and has been growing Barney Farm strains his whole life lol


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order. A lot of people say greenpoint seeds either don’t germ or a highly likely to be male, like 8 males to 2 females and hermies. Plus I’ve heard a lot of people say the quality isn’t up to par and they’re weak producers. These were long time vets growing fire strains so I can’t take the chance to waste any space


You’re talking to the wrong growers then...GPS seeds might lean towards his SD male, but his seeds germinate with the best of them. I’m not sure either how those m/f ratios matter much as it’s just luck of the draw with regs. Your veteran growers would know that...

Doesn’t make you look the greatest making orders and then not paying for them...


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> You’re definitely one of the few it seems from all the threads I’ve read through. We’re not all the same as far as quality goes either. Someone might say “aw Greenpoint quality is amazing” but you had no clue the person who said that is from Kentucky and has been growing Barney Farm strains his whole life lol


The funny part was I was after a male to breed to my Chem 91 
No selection was available so I used the sole volunteer


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 17, 2019)

See picture 7 posts above


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 17, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order. A lot of people say greenpoint seeds either don’t germ or a highly likely to be male, like 8 males to 2 females and hermies. Plus I’ve heard a lot of people say the quality isn’t up to par and they’re weak producers. These were long time vets growing fire strains so I can’t take the chance to waste any space


That's pretty silly considering even some of his most loyal haters will still say his genetics are worth growing. Maybe you haven't seen the last 10 pages here and the pics that are being posted. Sure there people out there all over that will agree with your statement but I'm sure you will find more to disagree. Lots of opinions in the seed market. But again your not paying 200 dollars for a pack of so called better genetics. I've found plenty of duds in 200 dollar breeder packs. I suggest you get on IG and look at some of the people growing this gear out.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2019)

not gonna do well in this thread with hearsay when there are probably thousands of pictures and hundreds of accounts in the thread that mostly go against everything you just said.

there have been a few of us who've had bad luck on m:f ratios, but welcome to growing reg beans. grow fems if you're so worried about it.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2019)

@sunni 
cleanup on isle 4!


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 17, 2019)

Sorry to butt in on this nonsense, but did anyone get any good bargains in the reverse auction weekend?

Picked some east cost stardawg n space gorilla, can't wait to get them popped.

Anyone grown these yet? I did a search in this thread but couldn't find anything obvious. (I find the search on here a bit poor)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jun 17, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Ahh that wasn't bashing. Ok bud don't buy the seeds. See ya.


He had me laughing when he implied no good growers are from Kentucky


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 17, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> He had me laughing when he implied no good growers are from Kentucky


Who doesn't love some casual xenophobia or racism?

Oh yeah - most of the world - it's 2019


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 17, 2019)

Not really worth my time, but to slow your roll... @soaked in sweat has pics. Check out post #40044


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 17, 2019)

Has anyone popped/grown any of the GPS "Dubbster"beans/ strain? Very interested in growing but cannot find any representative grows on this strain. Ie phenos to look for, flower times etc...


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2019)

There is powerful herb in about every pack. Not without some problems and some drama but very strong for the most part. Never had a non-powerful plant, a herm here or there or a rare runt but always powerful. 

4 Cowboy Kush progressing nicely now in veg and will be place in flower tent soon followed by 7 short and compact Butch Cassidy only a few days behind.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 17, 2019)

I havnt worked with unfeminized seeds in years...

I sexed a eagle scout months back and revegged it, it ended up with 3 fingered waxy leaves, some even one fingered and is deep into flowering now...Its the chronic...

The clone of it does not look like its parent and has more normal leaves

I take it my eagle scout shot weird leaves as a result of being revegged?



Clone of Eagle Scout normal leaves and mother of the clone with waxy 3 fingered leaves....This stuff is danky stuff, super stink and frosty, I cant wait to get the clone into a monster


----------



## daveybc (Jun 17, 2019)

I have followed RIU for a couple of years. Just joined a few months back so I could give back to the community. I have never been led astray by this forum. As well, saved a tone of cash following others recommendations. There are many good people here. 

I really don't understand the bashing and negativity. If you don't like, don't buy. If your in the mood to pick a fight, the internet is not the place to do it ( especially RIU ). 

I find weed has many medicinal property's including including inducing calmness. Even rush hour LA traffic can be tolerable. 

I have never grown GPS strains, but I have received all my recent purchases. I am a weed douche and have high standards so I will keep this thread up to date.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jun 17, 2019)

In my quest for quality I'm ramping up my starting material. Last grow I used bag seed plus some seeds from a local breeder who's had plenty of negative reviews around here. Came out with a mixed bag, some good smoke some not so great, nothing terrible and made some ridiculously potent edibles.

I'm not spending $200 bucks on the flavor of the week or buying into the THC ladder. Been around too long for that (smokin, not growing), I liked the GPS prices and a lot of the pictures on this thread. Also, noted a lot of the negativity in this thread, but thought it was worth judging myself. Plus the reverse auctions are genius.

Just waiting on one pack, the other 9 arrived within a week shipped up to Canada. The seed packaging is professional and functional in terms of storage.

Dropped a few in water today with:

City Slicker
Doc Holiday
Eaglescout


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2019)

It’s a lot harder on the staff if you continue to proceed throwing gas in the damn fire 

Just ignore and let us come solve it


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I grew DHN's pineapple upside down cake, purple punch, blueberry muffin, and black Jack also, along with their strawberry cheesecake and it all sucked except for Black Jack . I'm also running their napali pink. I will show pics later if you want. But honestly in my opinion and actually experience (now granted this is indoor, not outdoor like I think you're shooting for) you would be way better off with that Iron Horse than all those dark hearts. I have nothing against DHN nor any affiliation with GPS other than being a customer. My Iron Horse was in the exact same room, medium, nutes, lights etc as my recent DHS run. I recently got their sour diesel lemon OG and hoping it's a winner.
> I've also ran some of Bodhi's gear and was not impressed at all, I know that hes produced more strain names than God himself but so far GPS gear has squashed Bodhi in my experience. I'm not bashing him or you or anyone tho.
> Sounds like you have many other winners in your line up so I'm sure you will have a great season regardless.
> Sure theres been some hiccups with the S-1 situation but it got resolved for most, yes the customers did kinda have to fend for themselves and that ruffled feathers of plenty.
> ...


Oh shit man.. it’s on now, I got something to do for sure now... GPS gear... vs Bodhi gear... from what I’m looking at these are 2 top breeders... now I just gotta figure out which from both teams to pit up...for real though, I think everyone is entitled to there on opinions....but for real tho.. if you got tons of money or not...you still can’t beat that damn auction....


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 17, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s a lot harder on the staff if you continue to proceed throwing gas in the damn fire
> 
> Just ignore and let us come solve it


Why did you delete my post?
Didn't threaten or call names
This shit is getting old


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Why did you delete my post?
> Didn't threaten or call names
> This shit is getting old


If you quoted a post that was deleted your post gets removed with it
It is too much effort for me to go in and edit everyone’s posts who’s quoting a post that’s being removed

I believe I’ve told you this before


----------



## vertnugs (Jun 17, 2019)

sunni said:


> It’s a lot harder on the staff if you continue to proceed throwing gas in the damn fire
> 
> Just ignore and let us come solve it



I am amazed you actually spent your time deleting some of our petty squabble.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> I am amazed you actually spent your time deleting some of our petty squabble.


Everyday as a volunteer For hmm a few years now I can’t remember how long maybe 5? 6? It’s been a while 

I only mind the death threats and violence towards me that’s about it 
Or when someone reports something waits 2 hours doesn’t get it solved than screams and cries and has a fucking meltdown in my inbox because I took too long to answer them 
Although those are kinda entertaining


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Oh shit man.. it’s on now, I got something to do for sure now... GPS gear... vs Bodhi gear... from what I’m looking at these are 2 top breeders... now I just gotta figure out which from both teams to pit up...for real though, I think everyone is entitled to there on opinions....but for real tho.. if you got tons of money or not...you still can’t beat that damn auction....View attachment 4351338


Bodhi definitely has produced some very popular and notable strains. In fact I gave some of my pink lotus beans to a friend and he has bread with it and created some great outdoor strains for his patch.
I would love to see a grow down between the 2 guys gear, just try to find some similar lineages of each...just my wish. 
Good luck !


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 17, 2019)

sunni said:


> If you quoted a post that was deleted your post gets removed with it
> It is too much effort for me to go in and edit everyone’s posts who’s quoting a post that’s being removed
> 
> I believe I’ve told you this before


I dont think you have told me this before-now I know


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Sorry to butt in on this nonsense, but did anyone get any good bargains in the reverse auction weekend?
> 
> Picked some east cost stardawg n space gorilla, can't wait to get them popped.
> 
> Anyone grown these yet? I did a search in this thread but couldn't find anything obvious. (I find the search on here a bit poor)


I got cannon for 25 shipped.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I havnt worked with unfeminized seeds in years...
> 
> I sexed a eagle scout months back and revegged it, it ended up with 3 fingered waxy leaves, some even one fingered and is deep into flowering now...Its the chronic...
> 
> ...


Affirmative on the deformation. When you reverse the plant goes thru a hormone change, takes months for normal leaf grow to return.


----------



## sunni (Jun 17, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I dont think you have told me this before-now I know


My mistake I thought for sure we had this convo before lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 17, 2019)

So I missed the shit show it seems, good, good. Strange I have a feeling I know exactly who it was. I was going to make a reply to something dumb I saw posted, but I will not in case it was to the fire starter I think it was, lol. 

Great looking plants lately everyone.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 17, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Bodhi definitely has produced some very popular and notable strains. In fact I gave some of my pink lotus beans to a friend and he has bread with it and created some great outdoor strains for his patch.
> I would love to see a grow down between the 2 guys gear, just try to find some similar lineages of each...just my wish.
> Good luck !


GPS used to have two strains made with different phenos of goji og. i think i still have a pack of one of them somewhere.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> GPS used to have two strains made with different phenos of goji og. i think i still have a pack of one of them somewhere.


Purple Mountains Majesty. 

Purple Goji used as the mother I believe. Got a pack in the fridge.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> There is powerful herb in about every pack. Not without some problems and some drama but very strong for the most part. Never had a non-powerful plant, a herm here or there or a rare runt but always powerful.
> 
> 4 Cowboy Kush progressing nicely now in veg and will be place in flower tent soon followed by 7 short and compact Butch Cassidy only a few days behind.


Keeps us posted on the cowboy I popped three they all sprouted but were all males unfortunately but it’s all good I’ll pop some more tonight !!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Purple Mountains Majesty.
> 
> Purple Goji used as the mother I believe. Got a pack in the fridge.


Got 1 male, 2 50/50 m/f herms and 1 female when I ran PMM. Happened at onset of flowering. The remaking plant was awesome and very potent.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

Someone just scored Sky Warden for 20 bucks on reverse auction. There's some killer genetics in that strain. I have several amazing wardens right now.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

Sky Warden #1
 
#2 and #3 
All smell killer, skunky kushy slight fruity. Gonna take only a minute to trim thank goodness. Get these underrated genetics. Sandbagger here for the win.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 17, 2019)

Tombstone #1
Rock solid nugs. Light earthy kush. I just found a seed while inspecting right now and popped it out. No signs of herms... just sharing. chinook haze #2
Definitely a haze. Slight sweet light skunky. A monster bud.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 18, 2019)

daveybc said:


> I really don't understand the bashing and negativity. If you don't like, don't buy. *If your in the mood to pick a fight, the internet is not the place to do it ( especially RIU ).*
> I have never grown GPS strains, but I have received all my recent purchases.* I am a weed douche *and have high standards so I will keep this thread up to date.


LOL


----------



## Erysichthon (Jun 18, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I havnt worked with unfeminized seeds in years...
> 
> I sexed a eagle scout months back and revegged it, it ended up with 3 fingered waxy leaves, some even one fingered and is deep into flowering now...Its the chronic...
> 
> ...


OMG, i had that same fucking Eagle Scout experience. really havent touched any of the bud yet though. i took some cuts and sent em to my buddy, his ES clones had that single leaf thing going on.. he recently chopped clones and sampled a bit. said its pretty solid.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 18, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tombstone #1
> Rock solid nugs. Light earthy kush. I just found a seed while inspecting right now and popped it out. No signs of herms... just sharing. View attachment 4351505chinook haze #2
> Definitely a haze. Slight sweet light skunky. A monster bud.View attachment 4351506


Nice looking plants.. if you don’t mind me asking, how tall did your chinook plant get to be? I have one now that’s 4 weeks and wondering if I should flip it over...hopefully it’s a she!!


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 18, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Nice looking plants.. if you don’t mind me asking, how tall did your chinook plant get to be? I have one now that’s 4 weeks and wondering if I should flip it over...hopefully it’s a she!!


The one pictured is probably 3 feet. I have a shorter pheno also not as visually dramatic but smells better, skunky. 
4 weeks is pretty early to flip in my experience.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 18, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> The one pictured is probably 3 feet. I have a shorter pheno also not as visually dramatic but smells better, skunky.
> 4 weeks is pretty early to flip in my experience.


Worried it would be to tall in my tent.. but I will mainline and give it some time.. preciate it


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 18, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Worried it would be to tall in my tent.. but I will mainline and give it some time.. preciate it


Good plan, a little extra veg good for bigger stalks to transport food and stronger branches for big flowers


----------



## Varulv (Jun 18, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Tombstone #1
> Rock solid nugs. Light earthy kush. I just found a seed while inspecting right now and popped it out. No signs of herms... just sharing.


Any more info you can share on this? Tk x stardawg, right? Havent seen much of it.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 18, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Any more info you can share on this? Tk x stardawg, right? Havent seen much of it.


First time growing her, only 2 plants. Nice smell but not loud. Still a few days flushing to finish. Not as big as some others but the density may make up for it.
These all were testers in this last run so they didn't necessarily get the optimal veg time and space, so I'll be running their clones soon with more attention. I seem to have a few hermies in my garden so I'm not too concerned about the seed I popped out yesterday, I dont see nanners on either of my 2 so my guess is it came from upwind lol. I'll dissect some nugs after harvest. 
It's nice n frosty and dense for sure.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jun 18, 2019)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> After a lot of research I didn’t even send my money order. A lot of people say greenpoint seeds either don’t germ or a highly likely to be male, like 8 males to 2 females and hermies. Plus I’ve heard a lot of people say the quality isn’t up to par and they’re weak producers. These were long time vets growing fire strains so I can’t take the chance to waste any space


----------



## Lurrabq (Jun 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got 1 male, 2 50/50 m/f herms and 1 female when I ran PMM. Happened at onset of flowering. The remaking plant was awesome and very potent.


Thought I had heard that about that mix. I had a Sundance kid do that on me. Have about 15 seeds so far.
The PMM sure sounds delicious.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 18, 2019)

Friends, here's Tombstone pheno 2 of mine. This one is a little fruity and kushy. Smaller but not by much. I wanted to show y'all I found a seed in this one too. 
Full disclosure and disclaimer i fuss with my garden a lot, sometimes i work in there when they're supposed to be sleeping, sometimes i shut lights off to foliar etc. So I'm not claiming genetics are the issue. I also have some other strains that habitually throw nanners but I keep em cuz they're killer. I'm still gonna run these 2 phenos again in clone form asap, and in the future will pop rest of the pack.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 18, 2019)

Shit. Update. No Tombstone clones survived. 
So there ya go. 
I'll pop more 2nd next seed run.
A lotta others ahead of them like gmo cake, cowboy kush, cherry bikini, Sundance kid, bounty hunter, black banana cookies, bison breath, wedding cake, and California cannon.
Then I'll revisit rest of older packs down the road again...so much work so little time


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 19, 2019)

Clones died damm

I used a humidity dome for the last 6 years and recently moved to a oxycloner with 2 air stones..Its been continuously running for 4 months now and I get 100% success with no water chiller connected...Best thing I purchased. it lets me have over 20 strains going as I have to continously clone them and kill them...I steralize container and change water every 3 or 4 days

I love it so much i bought a second one so when im lazy i can just switch containers and clean the other one later...Goes for 56 bucks, pay no more, got my 2nd one from amazon warehouse as the price for new is up over a hundred crazy

I must say again, I absolutly love my cloner


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 19, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Clones died damm
> 
> I used a humidity dome for the last 6 years and recently moved to a oxycloner with 2 air stones..Its been continuously running for 4 months now and I get 100% success with no water chiller connected...Best thing I purchased. it lets me have over 20 strains going as I have to continously clone them and kill them...I steralize container and change water every 3 or 4 days
> 
> ...


Yeah it was my fault on losing clones. They were tiny to start with and sat in cups too long. I lost about a dozen out of 72. These ones were in my clone king aero cloner that had been sitting for a few years but I remembered they got the slime. Even tho they stayed dry and I cleaned em before storage and before use it came back. So I'm throwing them away. 
I've been using turbo kloner since with great success.
I also have the oxycloners since their very first version on the green bin and their newer ones but I seemed to have better success with the aero. I can get 2 foot long roots if I wait too long. I can feed em and top em in the turbo also if needed.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 19, 2019)

I'll second the OxyCloners, have a few of them and they get a lot of use. I don't use the airstones tho, the venturi is plenti. 
They will support small crops through harvest, watch the roots in the pumps.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 19, 2019)

Lol new tshirt my lady just got me...


----------



## Noinch (Jun 19, 2019)

A small Cowboy Cookies outdoors in winter loaded with seeds from two very thin leaf Panama x Honduras males


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I mean, I'd probably take care of you based on the previous sales but then again I'm like "why not send that cash with a tracking number?" I get that buying a small manilla mailer and paying an extra $3 to ship the money sucks but if you didn't do that then it kind of falls on your problem vs GPS's.
> 
> Again, I get it would ensure a return purchase from a repeat customer but it is what it is I reckon.


ya I'm glad u see my point of veiw.. That was just it. I tried to save 15 bucks from the messd up way he chooses to do his shiping, cause u cant send more than 1 order per envelope so he get more money from ya. So for me it wood b 14 bucks for 2 envelopes from post office. But ya your right it does come with a tracking #. Thats a good thing i no. I did it that way my previous11 orders. At the time when i orderd the previous 11 orders my job was booming and money wasnt a worry. Now present day things arnt like that now and last month when sent my 2 orders off. So yes it my fault i chose to try n save 15 bucks and have seen many others in his forums and other forums saying they got theyre orders just fine by doing same as i did. Plus hell i think he even ust to have it in his billing section saying its ok to ship cash inside a folded thicker paper and then in envelope..? Not sure if its still on his site cause the whole experience just made me erase his site off my front screen of cell and computer... Also now that im in final days of my current grow , its really hard to stick with next round of a full room of nothing but greenpoint plants like i was going to do b4 this non sense happened. Being i got so many different beans from past 20yrs of growing, and the fact times are tough now being on unemployment benefits for first time ever im debating on selln all the packs of beans i did buy from gp earlier in year. I got buddys who have hard time finding beans that they no the names of strain. They bagseed growers basically. Nothing wrong with that but when u buy from street dealers in prohibition land they wil call each bag u buy whatever they think Will get u too buy it when they have no clue. But ya i guess its my fault for trying save money.. But i did stay up late in morning hours to finally win those 2 auctions. And the fact of the same week i sent my 2 envelopes was same week he sent emails out to everyone that signed up for his gazette saying not to try to contact him or company for like 4-5days so they could solve the issues they was having with computers and emails, makes me think that just maybe the issue was on his end?? Hell i didnt accuse him of robbing me just was impatient after 2-3 weeks and i didnt get anything or a confirmation email like he ust to do. The vibes and fingers was allways pointed elsewhere and no way could of it been his fault is all i kept gettn... Even when he was having issues with his computers and emails the same week. I dropd my money off at post office and that day is when i got his emsil saying he was having problems... What i no that are facts are i stayed up late and won my 2 favorite strains he had. When i woke up i went and dropd off my 2 envelopes at post office. And thats all i no??? I also no that i didnt accuse or disrespect the guy or company. I also no that i got 11 different packs of his strains un touched from past 6 months.. Regardless if i didnt pay for every auction i won the bottom line is i did buy 11 different times i chose to spend money with him and ive said numerous times on every forum im a member of how much i liked him n his beans promoting him to all.. Then this happens all over fuckn 20 beans and 80 bucks i lost???? I think if i was out to scam i woodnt of bought 11 times b4 this and id of said i sent to him saying i paid for alot more packs than 2..... Hell honestly he could sent me a pac of whatever he wanted to and id of been at least satisfied for anything... Id of stil kept my account and still wood of bought from him in future.. But to b treated so arrogantly like i fell of the shit wagon yestrday, or disrespected the way he did me A REPEAT CUSTOMER is simply WRONG. All this is over 2 packs of beans.... Anything ive said was definitely after the guy chose to b disrespectful ass to me first so ya its just life. Its not easy and its not fair.. Sometimes it takes somthing bad to happen b4 u can clearly see the true colors of people and how much true values a person really has towards others.. I wont comment again on the matter cause he and his company never make mistakes.. Just ask him.. My mistake was trying to save 15 bucks, and now his true colors have shined in all the emails on hand, another mistake was chosing to do buisness with where im nobody of value when i dropd the money to him 11 previous times.. So he can paint whatever picture he wants to u all but i seen his true colors. Besides he isnt only breeder making beans of these days & there is def better out there than solely chem crosses that has been done many times allready just as different name on it... Those rare / boutique strains are what im in search of... Sorry to stir the pot but just wanted others to no how much value my previous had with him...0 him and his die hard puppets can talk all the shit they want to me its fine not botherd at all.. I wil have very good meds without his gear. Thx dude for being grown with ur opinion i respect that!keep up good work


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 20, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> No tracking # and GU didn't get money but you expect him to send seeds? I think GU is a better man then me. If I ran a seedbank an unpaid purchase would get banned period, there wouldn't be multiple unpaid. No1 has time for that.


He could of done whatever he wanted to do..? But i was ok to take my other 11 orders tho? If somthing happened to your order u woodnt wonder about it? Like i said allready if ud of seen b4 ur suck ass comment i did accept and say it was my fault cause i tried saving money.. Last i checked who the duck are u ?? Did i talk shit on u or disrepect u in any way?? Being a puppet of his and talking shit to others dont make u look like hero to others. So unless im rude to u then just worry bout what u got going on and not my situation. Matter fact i think ive complimented a couple pics in past so ive shown u respect in past then why it hard for u to do the same? But its ok if thats ur opinion i dont havta like it, i accept it tho. Same said for mine.. They can ban all they want i dont need it to grow, or to live life so it wont bother me at all..


----------



## The Pipe (Jun 20, 2019)

When I have multiple orders I just put a piece of paper in the envelope says orders x,y,z with the sum of the orders rounded up or down....no problem on this end


Terps420 said:


> ya I'm glad u see my point of veiw.. That was just it. I tried to save 15 bucks from the messd up way he chooses to do his shiping, cause u cant send more than 1 order per envelope so he get more money from ya. So for me it wood b 14 bucks for 2 envelopes from post office. But ya your right it does come with a tracking #. Thats a good thing i no. I did it that way my previous11 orders. At the time when i orderd the previous 11 orders my job was booming and money wasnt a worry. Now present day things arnt like that now and last month when sent my 2 orders off. So yes it my fault i chose to try n save 15 bucks and have seen many others in his forums and other forums saying they got theyre orders just fine by doing same as i did. Plus hell i think he even ust to have it in his billing section saying its ok to ship cash inside a folded thicker paper and then in envelope..? Not sure if its still on his site cause the whole experience just made me erase his site off my front screen of cell and computer... Also now that im in final days of my current grow , its really hard to stick with next round of a full room of nothing but greenpoint plants like i was going to do b4 this non sense happened. Being i got so many different beans from past 20yrs of growing, and the fact times are tough now being on unemployment benefits for first time ever im debating on selln all the packs of beans i did buy from gp earlier in year. I got buddys who have hard time finding beans that they no the names of strain. They bagseed growers basically. Nothing wrong with that but when u buy from street dealers in prohibition land they wil call each bag u buy whatever they think Will get u too buy it when they have no clue. But ya i guess its my fault for trying save money.. But i did stay up late in morning hours to finally win those 2 auctions. And the fact of the same week i sent my 2 envelopes was same week he sent emails out to everyone that signed up for his gazette saying not to try to contact him or company for like 4-5days so they could solve the issues they was having with computers and emails, makes me think that just maybe the issue was on his end?? Hell i didnt accuse him of robbing me just was impatient after 2-3 weeks and i didnt get anything or a confirmation email like he ust to do. The vibes and fingers was allways pointed elsewhere and no way could of it been his fault is all i kept gettn... Even when he was having issues with his computers and emails the same week. I dropd my money off at post office and that day is when i got his emsil saying he was having problems... What i no that are facts are i stayed up late and won my 2 favorite strains he had. When i woke up i went and dropd off my 2 envelopes at post office. And thats all i no??? I also no that i didnt accuse or disrespect the guy or company. I also no that i got 11 different packs of his strains un touched from past 6 months.. Regardless if i didnt pay for every auction i won the bottom line is i did buy 11 different times i chose to spend money with him and ive said numerous times on every forum im a member of how much i liked him n his beans promoting him to all.. Then this happens all over fuckn 20 beans and 80 bucks i lost???? I think if i was out to scam i woodnt of bought 11 times b4 this and id of said i sent to him saying i paid for alot more packs than 2..... Hell honestly he could sent me a pac of whatever he wanted to and id of been at least satisfied for anything... Id of stil kept my account and still wood of bought from him in future.. But to b treated so arrogantly like i fell of the shit wagon yestrday, or disrespected the way he did me A REPEAT CUSTOMER is simply WRONG. All this is over 2 packs of beans.... Anything ive said was definitely after the guy chose to b disrespectful ass to me first so ya its just life. Its not easy and its not fair.. Sometimes it takes somthing bad to happen b4 u can clearly see the true colors of people and how much true values a person really has towards others.. I wont comment again on the matter cause he and his company never make mistakes.. Just ask him.. My mistake was trying to save 15 bucks, and now his true colors have shined in all the emails on hand, another mistake was chosing to do buisness with where im nobody of value when i dropd the money to him 11 previous times.. So he can paint whatever picture he wants to u all but i seen his true colors. Besides he isnt only breeder making beans of these days & there is def better out there than solely chem crosses that has been done many times allready just as different name on it... Those rare / boutique strains are what im in search of... Sorry to stir the pot but just wanted others to no how much value my previous had with him...0 him and his die hard puppets can talk all the shit they want to me its fine not botherd at all.. I wil have very good meds without his gear. Thx dude for being grown with ur opinion i respect that!keep up good work


----------



## klx (Jun 20, 2019)

Day 59 Hibernate 1:

 

Hibernate 2:


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 20, 2019)

At last more plant based eye candy


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 20, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> When I have multiple orders I just put a piece of paper in the envelope says orders x,y,z with the sum of the orders rounded up or down....no problem on this end


Just sent it like this... all of them I’ve done are like this...


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 20, 2019)

klx said:


> Day 59 Hibernate 1:
> 
> View attachment 4352580
> 
> ...


Looks just like momma!


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 20, 2019)

Update on Marschino Lime

Plants are sexing at this point. Very good AK structure, plants are 2X wide as tall. I wish I had these in 200 gal earth pots in Arcata, but oh well! Could be massive plants, not sure if indoor is optimal for this strain. Plan to pinch quite a bit to encourage bushiness.  

Got my hand-made soil working here:

3 parts Patio Plus 
1 part steer manure
1 part peat moss
1 part perlite
1/4 part kelp meal
1/4 part blood meal
1/4 part Nitro bat guano

I'm just a guy, being a guy, growing by the pool...........


----------



## randallb (Jun 20, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> ya I'm glad u see my point of veiw.. That was just it. I tried to save 15 bucks from the messd up way he chooses to do his shiping, cause u cant send more than 1 order per envelope so he get more money from ya. So for me it wood b 14 bucks for 2 envelopes from post office. But ya your right it does come with a tracking #. Thats a good thing i no. I did it that way my previous11 orders. At the time when i orderd the previous 11 orders my job was booming and money wasnt a worry. Now present day things arnt like that now and last month when sent my 2 orders off. So yes it my fault i chose to try n save 15 bucks and have seen many others in his forums and other forums saying they got theyre orders just fine by doing same as i did. Plus hell i think he even ust to have it in his billing section saying its ok to ship cash inside a folded thicker paper and then in envelope..? Not sure if its still on his site cause the whole experience just made me erase his site off my front screen of cell and computer... Also now that im in final days of my current grow , its really hard to stick with next round of a full room of nothing but greenpoint plants like i was going to do b4 this non sense happened. Being i got so many different beans from past 20yrs of growing, and the fact times are tough now being on unemployment benefits for first time ever im debating on selln all the packs of beans i did buy from gp earlier in year. I got buddys who have hard time finding beans that they no the names of strain. They bagseed growers basically. Nothing wrong with that but when u buy from street dealers in prohibition land they wil call each bag u buy whatever they think Will get u too buy it when they have no clue. But ya i guess its my fault for trying save money.. But i did stay up late in morning hours to finally win those 2 auctions. And the fact of the same week i sent my 2 envelopes was same week he sent emails out to everyone that signed up for his gazette saying not to try to contact him or company for like 4-5days so they could solve the issues they was having with computers and emails, makes me think that just maybe the issue was on his end?? Hell i didnt accuse him of robbing me just was impatient after 2-3 weeks and i didnt get anything or a confirmation email like he ust to do. The vibes and fingers was allways pointed elsewhere and no way could of it been his fault is all i kept gettn... Even when he was having issues with his computers and emails the same week. I dropd my money off at post office and that day is when i got his emsil saying he was having problems... What i no that are facts are i stayed up late and won my 2 favorite strains he had. When i woke up i went and dropd off my 2 envelopes at post office. And thats all i no??? I also no that i didnt accuse or disrespect the guy or company. I also no that i got 11 different packs of his strains un touched from past 6 months.. Regardless if i didnt pay for every auction i won the bottom line is i did buy 11 different times i chose to spend money with him and ive said numerous times on every forum im a member of how much i liked him n his beans promoting him to all.. Then this happens all over fuckn 20 beans and 80 bucks i lost???? I think if i was out to scam i woodnt of bought 11 times b4 this and id of said i sent to him saying i paid for alot more packs than 2..... Hell honestly he could sent me a pac of whatever he wanted to and id of been at least satisfied for anything... Id of stil kept my account and still wood of bought from him in future.. But to b treated so arrogantly like i fell of the shit wagon yestrday, or disrespected the way he did me A REPEAT CUSTOMER is simply WRONG. All this is over 2 packs of beans.... Anything ive said was definitely after the guy chose to b disrespectful ass to me first so ya its just life. Its not easy and its not fair.. Sometimes it takes somthing bad to happen b4 u can clearly see the true colors of people and how much true values a person really has towards others.. I wont comment again on the matter cause he and his company never make mistakes.. Just ask him.. My mistake was trying to save 15 bucks, and now his true colors have shined in all the emails on hand, another mistake was chosing to do buisness with where im nobody of value when i dropd the money to him 11 previous times.. So he can paint whatever picture he wants to u all but i seen his true colors. Besides he isnt only breeder making beans of these days & there is def better out there than solely chem crosses that has been done many times allready just as different name on it... Those rare / boutique strains are what im in search of... Sorry to stir the pot but just wanted others to no how much value my previous had with him...0 him and his die hard puppets can talk all the shit they want to me its fine not botherd at all.. I wil have very good meds without his gear. Thx dude for being grown with ur opinion i respect that!keep up good work



Dude, you are an admitted low-baller auction purchaser(aren't we all?) who was acting like a cheapskate with the shipping. You squeezed it too hard and you broke your nickel......get over it. Next time, mail it correctly, figure the extra $4 shipping into every auction you bid on. Risk or Reward, you took the risk for financial gain, your problem.

Then grow a set of balls and quit whining.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 20, 2019)

Pew pew pew


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 20, 2019)

Not sure if anyone can help me out with this, so when you go to upload a file for a picture, it gives the option to download a file that's already in your gallery or to go straight to the camera to take the pic. 
One day I clicked to go to my files and accidentally clicked "do not ask again", must've been in a hurry or something, idk. But I'm wondering how I can bring back that camera option again, all I can do now is take the picture ahead of time, then go click on the file and download. 
I'd like to be able to simply take the pics while still on RIU with my VPN on, like I use to be able to, just makes me feel better.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 20, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Not sure if anyone can help me out with this, so when you go to upload a file for a picture, it gives the option to download a file that's already in your gallery or to go straight to the camera to take the pic.
> One day I clicked to go to my files and accidentally clicked "do not ask again", must've been in a hurry or something, idk. But I'm wondering how I can bring back that camera option again, all I can do now is take the picture ahead of time, then go click on the file and download.
> I'd like to be able to simply take the pics while still on RIU with my VPN on, like I use to be able to, just makes me feel better.


try clearing cookies for the site?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 20, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> try clearing cookies for the site?


Yeah I just found where I have the option to reset all cookies and permissions from this site. For whatever reason though it's not clearing when I click reset. It acts like it is but I can log off and re log in and nothings changed because it says I'm still giving the permission of audio, despite clicking block for that permission plus the reset button. For some reason it's not resetting or even keeping the audio permission blocked after I block it, it just re permits itself


----------



## CannaBruh (Jun 20, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I just found where I have the option to reset all cookies and permissions from this site. For whatever reason though it's not clearing when I click reset. It acts like it is but I can log off and re log in and nothings changed because it says I'm still giving the permission of audio, despite clicking block for that permission plus the reset button. For some reason it's not resetting or even keeping the audio permission blocked after I block it, it just re permits itself


clear cookies, restart browser, maybe restart comp, check browser for updates? (shooting into wind)


----------



## typoerror (Jun 20, 2019)

new website graphics guy is killing it!


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 20, 2019)

Texas Butter and Sundance Kid in the 20 dollar range on auction. 
Get them
Here's my Texas Butter and its fire, smells gassy kushy with a touch of butter oddly enough. No banana in this pheno but I'll pop more to search for sure. An absolute favorite of several friends here.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 20, 2019)

typoerror said:


> new website graphics guy is killing it!


Did they ever fix the sort bug? 

I'm no longer a GPS customer because little things matter. 

If Gu can't manage bugs in his software, what are the odds he pays attention to detail in his grow rooms? 

Think cross pollination.  

You may end up with fire, but the genes you got weren't the ones advertised. 

If you're OK with that, more power to ya...


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 20, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> ya I'm glad u see my point of veiw.. That was just it. I tried to save 15 bucks from the messd up way he chooses to do his shiping, cause u cant send more than 1 order per envelope so he get more money from ya. So for me it wood b 14 bucks for 2 envelopes from post office. But ya your right it does come with a tracking #. Thats a good thing i no. I did it that way my previous11 orders. At the time when i orderd the previous 11 orders my job was booming and money wasnt a worry. Now present day things arnt like that now and last month when sent my 2 orders off. So yes it my fault i chose to try n save 15 bucks and have seen many others in his forums and other forums saying they got theyre orders just fine by doing same as i did. Plus hell i think he even ust to have it in his billing section saying its ok to ship cash inside a folded thicker paper and then in envelope..? Not sure if its still on his site cause the whole experience just made me erase his site off my front screen of cell and computer... Also now that im in final days of my current grow , its really hard to stick with next round of a full room of nothing but greenpoint plants like i was going to do b4 this non sense happened. Being i got so many different beans from past 20yrs of growing, and the fact times are tough now being on unemployment benefits for first time ever im debating on selln all the packs of beans i did buy from gp earlier in year. I got buddys who have hard time finding beans that they no the names of strain. They bagseed growers basically. Nothing wrong with that but when u buy from street dealers in prohibition land they wil call each bag u buy whatever they think Will get u too buy it when they have no clue. But ya i guess its my fault for trying save money.. But i did stay up late in morning hours to finally win those 2 auctions. And the fact of the same week i sent my 2 envelopes was same week he sent emails out to everyone that signed up for his gazette saying not to try to contact him or company for like 4-5days so they could solve the issues they was having with computers and emails, makes me think that just maybe the issue was on his end?? Hell i didnt accuse him of robbing me just was impatient after 2-3 weeks and i didnt get anything or a confirmation email like he ust to do. The vibes and fingers was allways pointed elsewhere and no way could of it been his fault is all i kept gettn... Even when he was having issues with his computers and emails the same week. I dropd my money off at post office and that day is when i got his emsil saying he was having problems... What i no that are facts are i stayed up late and won my 2 favorite strains he had. When i woke up i went and dropd off my 2 envelopes at post office. And thats all i no??? I also no that i didnt accuse or disrespect the guy or company. I also no that i got 11 different packs of his strains un touched from past 6 months.. Regardless if i didnt pay for every auction i won the bottom line is i did buy 11 different times i chose to spend money with him and ive said numerous times on every forum im a member of how much i liked him n his beans promoting him to all.. Then this happens all over fuckn 20 beans and 80 bucks i lost???? I think if i was out to scam i woodnt of bought 11 times b4 this and id of said i sent to him saying i paid for alot more packs than 2..... Hell honestly he could sent me a pac of whatever he wanted to and id of been at least satisfied for anything... Id of stil kept my account and still wood of bought from him in future.. But to b treated so arrogantly like i fell of the shit wagon yestrday, or disrespected the way he did me A REPEAT CUSTOMER is simply WRONG. All this is over 2 packs of beans.... Anything ive said was definitely after the guy chose to b disrespectful ass to me first so ya its just life. Its not easy and its not fair.. Sometimes it takes somthing bad to happen b4 u can clearly see the true colors of people and how much true values a person really has towards others.. I wont comment again on the matter cause he and his company never make mistakes.. Just ask him.. My mistake was trying to save 15 bucks, and now his true colors have shined in all the emails on hand, another mistake was chosing to do buisness with where im nobody of value when i dropd the money to him 11 previous times.. So he can paint whatever picture he wants to u all but i seen his true colors. Besides he isnt only breeder making beans of these days & there is def better out there than solely chem crosses that has been done many times allready just as different name on it... Those rare / boutique strains are what im in search of... Sorry to stir the pot but just wanted others to no how much value my previous had with him...0 him and his die hard puppets can talk all the shit they want to me its fine not botherd at all.. I wil have very good meds without his gear. Thx dude for being grown with ur opinion i respect that!keep up good work


Bro just do urself a favor and go crypto. Also never do things cheap or you will get these results. IMO u need to take this loss because it doesn’t fall on the gps even though u had 11 orders business is business if I see a few unpaid orders I’d also ban you.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they ever fix the sort bug?
> 
> I'm no longer a GPS customer because little things matter.
> 
> ...


He uses 1 Male lol so what's getting crossed? Are you ever happy about anything man? There has to be something that makes you happy besides complaining. I dont even know you but all I see you do is complain.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 21, 2019)

What is that buy one get one promotion...I got texas butter since you mentioned it, price was too good to pass up


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did they ever fix the sort bug?
> 
> I'm no longer a GPS customer because little things matter.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Gu's devastated


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> He uses 1 Male lol so what's getting crossed? Are you ever happy about anything man? There has to be something that makes you happy besides complaining. I dont even know you but all I see you do is complain.


Hmm...
Don't you have a Trump rally to attend? 

I've said it before and I'll say it again -- you aren't very smart.


----------



## Boosky (Jun 21, 2019)

The Pipe said:


> When I have multiple orders I just put a piece of paper in the envelope says orders x,y,z with the sum of the orders rounded up or down....no problem on this end


Same here


----------



## Boosky (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Looks just like momma!


So you still have her?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hmm...
> Don't you have a Trump rally to attend?
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again -- you aren't very smart.


Didn’t you vow to never post here again? How long did that last and why the break in normalcy?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Boosky said:


> So you still have her?


Unfortunately not. About a year and a half ago I stop producing about 50% of the catalogue people weren’t not interested in buying. 
Hibernate while impressive, didn’t catch the hype train and is lost to the annals of history


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Didn’t you vow to never post here again? How long did that last and why the break in normalcy?


Nope.

Don't you have a web site to fix?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2019)

My guess is he hasn't fixed it specifically because you keep bugging about it and he's trying to show you that he doesn't care what you want


----------



## DonBrennon (Jun 21, 2019)

I really enjoy spending my valuable spare time scrutinizing a website that I refuse to use.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> I really enjoy spending my valuable spare time scrutinizing a website that I refuse to use.


oh, the irony.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Hibernate while impressive, didn’t catch the hype train and is lost to the annals of history


Or is it?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or is it?


f2s! Yay!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Or is it?


Or is it?


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 21, 2019)

chuckers blow up?


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

*CAKE N CHEM*
(Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
Greenpoint Seeds​


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Cake N Chem will make a return in T-minus 1 month.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 21, 2019)

Cookies N Chem
She’s getting there, got a little purple here and there too.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 21, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Same here


There on the way... this damn auction man is killing me... do I get the buy 1 get 1 free with the auctioned price...if so I’ll most definitely be adding to the collection..Seriously I have more time than money...I want the Copper Chem.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4353219
> Cookies N Chem
> She’s getting there, got a little purple here and there too.


That look incredible. Your jars are going to be topped off with some serious fire! Don't mess it up!

How much did you pickup that pack for do you remember?


----------



## typoerror (Jun 21, 2019)

Delusional much? You seem to have serious mental health issues and I am becoming very concerned. I think you should seek some help.



Chunky Stool said:


> Did they ever fix the sort bug?
> 
> I'm no longer a GPS customer because little things matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter and Sundance Kid in the 20 dollar range on auction.
> Get them
> Here's my Texas Butter and its fire, smells gassy kushy with a touch of butter oddly enough. No banana in this pheno but I'll pop more to search for sure. An absolute favorite of several friends here.
> View attachment 4352933


That's a beautiful Texas Butter.
I think the banana flavor is a recessive trait that doesn't express much if at all in the hybrids. It's a shame.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2019)

I had a pheno that was absolute banana, but unfortunately it was the weakest of the pheno's


----------



## R Burns (Jun 21, 2019)

Lucky 7s


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> That's a beautiful Texas Butter.
> I think the banana flavor is a recessive trait that doesn't express much if at all in the hybrids. It's a shame.


Its killer smoke either way and rock hard nugs, great kushy taste and potent too.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> I really enjoy spending my valuable spare time scrutinizing a website that I refuse to use.


Yep, I stop by once in a while to see if Gu has gotten his shit together. 

Always good for a laugh. 

*Fun fact: *Last night I went looking for new bugs on the greenpoint web site and it took exactly 17 seconds to find one. 
Some things never change...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> oh, the irony.


Real irony is a business owner who lost respect because of a bad business decision -- then did the exact same thing again. 
(selling untested 3rd-party beans)

You don't learn from your mistakes...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2019)

Man it's kind of scary how delusional people become without even realizing they're doing so!?!

No wonder we have mass shootings every other month. Mofos walking around in a created reality that only they live in.

Fun times to be alive.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jun 21, 2019)

It's fridaayyyyy! You grow the weed you smoke the weed...


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 21, 2019)

R Burns said:


> View attachment 4353274 View attachment 4353275
> Lucky 7s


Review please! That is a baseball bat sized spear!
Some would say "you could roll a joint with THREE calyxes"


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm curious for those who've grown jelly pie, did you have any early finishers?
I've got one that starts to show amber's with almost all red hairs at 7 weeks. Frostiest plant in the garden but also gives the smallest buds. On my 2nd run with it, pondering keeping it around or not, she puts a hurtin on the yield but makes up for it in quality


----------



## R Burns (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Review please! That is a baseball bat sized spear!
> Some would say "you could roll a joint with THREE calyxes"


Haha! I remember that!
I'll def get one up when it's ready! 
*whispers* 250w hps


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 21, 2019)

Haven't grown jelly pie but both GDP and Cherry pie can be done at 60 days. Since you said small producer I'm guessing it is a GDP pheno


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> That look incredible. Your jars are going to be topped off with some serious fire! Don't mess it up!
> 
> How much did you pickup that pack for do you remember?


It’s the Starchild cut, and I think she’s living up to the name too.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 21, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Haven't grown jelly pie but both GDP and Cherry pie can be done at 60 days. Since you said small producer I'm guessing it is a GDP pheno


Yeah she's short and squat, doesnt even double in size from flip, close though. I might be able to get a picture of her up here after while. The other JP pheno is still almost all white hairs at day 51, typical of most GP gear I've ran. Still looking good none the less


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man it's kind of scary how delusional people become without even realizing they're doing so!?!
> 
> No wonder we have mass shootings every other month. Mofos walking around in a created reality that only they live in.
> 
> Fun times to be alive.


Yes, for sure.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> *CAKE N CHEM*
> (Wedding Cake x Stardawg)
> Greenpoint Seeds​


Fem or regular ?


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 21, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Fem or regular ?


Looks like reg.. 

I was wondering the same then looked at the picture again


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 22, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah she's short and squat, doesnt even double in size from flip, close though. I might be able to get a picture of her up here after while. The other JP pheno is still almost all white hairs at day 51, typical of most GP gear I've ran. Still looking good none the less


Def GDP pheno.


----------



## klx (Jun 22, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm curious for those who've grown jelly pie, did you have any early finishers?
> I've got one that starts to show amber's with almost all red hairs at 7 weeks. Frostiest plant in the garden but also gives the smallest buds. On my 2nd run with it, pondering keeping it around or not, she puts a hurtin on the yield but makes up for it in quality


I have the same pheno. Small, frosty, fast finishing buds. I took the tops at 60 days and have left the lowers for another week. Tastes like grape in the vape! Going to give it another run.


----------



## typoerror (Jun 22, 2019)

You have to love gps germination rates! 

Purple Badlands 22 of 22
 

City Slicker 10 of 11
 


Purple Badlands f2 are coming soon


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 22, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter and Sundance Kid in the 20 dollar range on auction.
> Get them
> Here's my Texas Butter and its fire, smells gassy kushy with a touch of butter oddly enough. No banana in this pheno but I'll pop more to search for sure. An absolute favorite of several friends here.
> View attachment 4352933


Canniporn


----------



## D'sNuts (Jun 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, I stop by once in a while to see if Gu has gotten his shit together.
> 
> Always good for a laugh.
> 
> ...


Dude fuck off.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 22, 2019)

Eagle Scout

Pics dont do her justice, Sun is blaazing couldnt get good pic, shes a Chronic and im pretty picky to say that....I like everything about her, nasceous strong chem smell, super sticky icky, huge calyx’s, 

Grown in a small pot as a tester

Planted 3 seeds, one male thats chucked all my clones, and 2 females...Other female is decent but small buds, big calx’s though and smells of cookie dough

Very Pleased to have this added to my host of clones


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 22, 2019)

D'sNuts said:


> Dude fuck off.


lol
U mad?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jun 22, 2019)

Chinook Haze


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> That second run on the Cake N Chem looks excellent. You’re going to be smiling with a full jar of that!
> 
> Cake N Chem seed harvest right around the corner. Picked a few off today and they look like they’re coming along great. August maybe


I'm very happy mate, really it's a great find, def did it justice this time around thanks for making it possible and if you want to repost it on insta credit @dr.davidattenbong


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Cake n chem no flash 

Flash 
I'm trying to get this into the terra cup, we will see if they let me enter. Much love everyone


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 23, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm curious for those who've grown jelly pie, did you have any early finishers?
> I've got one that starts to show amber's with almost all red hairs at 7 weeks. Frostiest plant in the garden but also gives the smallest buds. On my 2nd run with it, pondering keeping it around or not, she puts a hurtin on the yield but makes up for it in quality


My original JP green pheno was 60-63 days. The one I have now is 70 but I like this one better. More complex flavors and more frost. 

Not sure the flowering time of grape pie but there are some shorter timed phenos around. 

I haven’t grown out a JP that wasn’t solid grape Terps. Just varying amounts of chem. All my yields were good to great.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Tombstone 1.
9 weeks.
Harvest day. Tombstone 2.
Harvest day.
9 weeks.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Pioneer Kush #1.
9 weeks. Harvest day.
All these testers are in 1 gallon pots by the way. This is a keeper and pretty fat. Smells gassy coffee chocolate earthy.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Sundae Stallion #2.
9 weeks.
Divine dessert smells with a hint of gas


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Iron Horse #1.
9 weeks.
Gassy kushy chunky fucker.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Pebble Pusher #2.
9 weeks. Chopped 
Funky slight gas. Solid ass nugs


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

This size pot .. testers remember. 
Next runs in 2 gallon pots of clones from most of these.  Crazy contrast between the Iron Horse and Sundae Stallion here


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 24, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Iron Horse #1.
> 9 weeks.
> Gassy kushy chunky fucker.
> View attachment 4354633





el kapitan said:


> Sundae Stallion #2.
> 9 weeks.
> Divine dessert smells with a hint of gasView attachment 4354632





el kapitan said:


> This size pot .. testers remember.
> Next runs in 2 gallon pots of clones from most of these.View attachment 4354635 View attachment 4354636 View attachment 4354637Crazy contrast between the Iron Horse and Sundae Stallion here


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Peacemaker #2.
Great old kush smell.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies #2.
Rubbery sweet.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Orange Blossom Special. 
Orange fuel. Amazing smell really.
How do wild smells like this happen, it boggles my mind.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

That's it for now. Smoke reports soon. Macdawgs have a wee bit more time to grow.
Another batch of seed testers begins shortly. Thanks for watchin, it was fun.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

You just wore out my “like” button.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

Looks like I may go all boys on my 4 Cowboys. Fuck. 
However, I just up potted 7 Butch Cassidy and stuck em in the 10/14 tent and hope to have at least a couple females.


----------



## cindysid (Jun 24, 2019)

I just made 4 orders in the BOGO. I think I have just about every GPS seed now, and other than the Wedding Cake fiasco, I have loved every one that I have grown so far, and from the look of el kapitan's pics, I have great things to look forward to!


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 24, 2019)

Whoo, 1 week delivery to Europeland just need my current grow to finish before I get the ape launched out of the atmosphere and out into space.

I was thinking of doing 2 x east coast stardawg and 2 x space gorilla next grow. Will they play ok together or am i better just sticking to one strain? (from a height perspective)


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 24, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Whoo, 1 week delivery to Europeland just need my current grow to finish before I get the ape launched out of the atmosphere and out into space.
> 
> I was thinking of doing 2 x east coast stardawg and 2 x space gorilla next grow. Will they play ok together or am i better just sticking to one strain? (from a height perspective)


I dont know about the stretch on the alien pheno, I've grown alien rift and it was about average, doubled in size. Never grown GG but I'm pretty sure it's a little extra leggy. As far as that east coast stardawg, I've grown out the regular seeds(Dynamite diesel, not feminized) but it's the same genetics and they are up there with the stretchiest plants I've grown. You could expect them to about triple in size from flip.

I wouldn't be afraid to try it, just might have to do a little canopy managing is all


----------



## cindysid (Jun 24, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> That's it for now. Smoke reports soon. Macdawgs have a wee bit more time to grow.
> Another batch of seed testers begins shortly. Thanks for watchin, it was fun.


I will be glad to hear the reports! Will be anxious to know your favorites!


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 24, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I dont know about the stretch on the alien pheno, I've grown alien rift and it was about average, doubled in size. Never grown GG but I'm pretty sure it's a little extra leggy. As far as that east coast stardawg, I've grown out the regular seeds(Dynamite diesel, not feminized) but it's the same genetics and they are up there with the stretchiest plants I've grown. You could expect them to about triple in size from flip.
> 
> I wouldn't be afraid to try it, just might have to do a little canopy managing is all


Thanks for your answer bud, that's pretty helpful. Do you think it's worth starting the east coast stardawg a couple of weeks after the SG in order to keep things even? Or would you just LST or scrog it or something?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 24, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Thanks for your answer bud, that's pretty helpful. Do you think it's worth starting the east coast stardawg a couple of weeks after the SG in order to keep things even? Or would you just LST or scrog it or something?


Honestly I think I'd just start them at the same time. If one is really taking off from the other a handful of nodes in, then top it, and the other should catch up. If that were the case then youd probably also have to do a little super cropping to the taller one a short time later and that should keep them pretty even up to that point. Then if you put a trellis up prepping for flower and make sure you dont over croud the area you will have more wiggle room for whatever extra stretching that either one wants to do. Worst case scenario you could always raise one plant by some tupperware, blocks, ect.
Keep us all posted


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 24, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Keep us all posted


Cheers bro, will be adding some photos here, and a journal for the next indoor grow. 

Haven't been brave enough to supercrop yet, but I keep hearing it as a recommendation so I will probably look into it further next time round.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jun 24, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Cheers bro, will be adding some photos here, and a journal for the next indoor grow.
> 
> Haven't been brave enough to supercrop yet, but I keep hearing it as a recommendation so I will probably look into it further next time round.


What I've found is to never just bend the branch backward or front without pinching slightly and twisting the branch 180 degrees first. I super crop like its second nature and have broke a lot of tops off, some plants will snap like twigs and some you couldn't break apart if tried. 
But something about crushing, twisting, and then bending back or front ward causes the stem fibers to just weaken and simply want to lay over rather than snap clean off like I've experienced when I dont spin the stem 180 degrees and "pop" the stem fibers first. Watch some videos though and give it a shot


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 24, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> What I've found is to never just bend the branch backward or front without pinching slightly and twisting the branch 180 degrees first. I super crop like its second nature and have broke a lot of tops off, some plants will snap like twigs and some you couldn't break apart if tried.
> But something about crushing, twisting, and then bending back or front ward causes the stem fibers to just weaken and simply want to lay over rather than snap clean off like I've experienced when I dont spin the stem 180 degrees and "pop" the stem fibers first. Watch some videos though and give it a shot


Thanks for the advice, I'll try it next time on one of them... (I like small steps)


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 24, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Haven't been brave enough to supercrop yet, but I keep hearing it as a recommendation so I will probably look into it further next time round.


LOL....I know, right? It takes a little courage the first time, but as NugHeuser says, soon you'll be looking for a stretcher to molest. It's fun to treat them girls rough...the keepers love it...and so do weed plants. 

One tip: You can't do it half-a$$ed, or the plant will bounce back in hours as if it never happened. I pinch as hard as it will go, crushing the stem, then rock it back and forth to make sure it's thoroughly broke. Make sure when you do the pinch that you've chosen the direction you want it to lay. It'll recover in 24 - 36 hours no harm done.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Looks like I may go all boys on my 4 Cowboys. Fuck.
> However, I just up potted 7 Butch Cassidy and stuck em in the 10/14 tent and hope to have at least a couple females.


Same bro but I only did 3 so I’m popping some more this weekend


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Looks like I may go all boys on my 4 Cowboys. Fuck.
> However, I just up potted 7 Butch Cassidy and stuck em in the 10/14 tent and hope to have at least a couple females.


Do they finish faster under 10/14 than 12/12?


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 24, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Do they finish faster under 10/14 than 12/12?


It’s so that u determine the sex of the plant faster


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 24, 2019)

Never bought any Greenpoint gear but this reverse auction thing has had me captivated the past few days. Quite addicting but still haven't pulled the trigger yet. Have been waiting on the Pioneer Kush. I see a lot of the same strains being listed. How is what gets listed decided?


----------



## hillbill (Jun 24, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Do they finish faster under 10/14 than 12/12?


Sometimes it seems to finish up faster but not over a couple days. Under mostly 3500k or so COBs and LEDs.


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Do they finish faster under 10/14 than 12/12?


I run 11 on 13 off. I only notice a slight power savings. No difference in buds. So hard to say if they mature faster cuz theres a harvest window of a week or so depending on how clear, cloudy or amber you like your trichs. People say harvest sooner under cobs also, but I haven't noticed. I still flower 8 - 9 weeks. I love the power savings with l e d that's for sure


----------



## el kapitan (Jun 24, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Never bought any Greenpoint gear but this reverse auction thing has had me captivated the past few days. Quite addicting but still haven't pulled the trigger yet. Have been waiting on the Pioneer Kush. I see a lot of the same strains being listed. How is what gets listed decided?


Welcome to GPS auction anonymous bro. You may not have bid yet but you feel the rush already. Great support here...lol, you're in good company. 
By the way I just finished 3 Pioneer Kush plants, highly recommend her. Keep watching for smoke report but it's no doubt dank as shit, smells great and rock hard frosty nugs, one pheno is pretty fat.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 24, 2019)

Im hopin the mail people didnt catch on to my little hobby, my envelope still didnt arrive on day 9....Maybe i treated the mail person to mcdonalds, I dunno....Hopin its just late, if not I hope the dam big mac was delicious, he should write me a dam thank you letter


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

Well, I'll be damned. I go and disappear for 6 or 7 years and come back to find the homie Gu~ running his own bean company. Also... hi there, everyone.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 25, 2019)

Started tying my plants down about 8 years ago. I say I LST but my training is really a bit more stressful as I squeeze stem or branch carefully from 2 directions with padded pliers, bend and tie to container rim. Gentle is the key.

Canopy is only a few inches thick. Only plants not trained are very squat Indica like Sour Bubble. End result is the end of wispy popcorn and more first rate buds.....no main cola.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> LOL....I know, right? It takes a little courage the first time, but as NugHeuser says, soon you'll be looking for a stretcher to molest. It's fun to treat them girls rough...the keepers love it...and so do weed plants.
> 
> One tip: You can't do it half-a$$ed, or the plant will bounce back in hours as if it never happened. I pinch as hard as it will go, crushing the stem, then rock it back and forth to make sure it's thoroughly broke. Make sure when you do the pinch that you've chosen the direction you want it to lay. It'll recover in 24 - 36 hours no harm done.


It's hard to remember the no-pain-no-gain adage when you're dealing with plants. I'm gunna give it a practice in a few weeks with the outdoor ones I have going on. Somehow I feel less attached to Bilbo and Frodo Bagseed (yeah - I decided to call them that). 

Thanks for the tip, makes sense. If you're gunna do it. Commit! Same as always


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 25, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> It's hard to remember the no-pain-no-gain adage when you're dealing with plants. I'm gunna give it a practice in a few weeks with the outdoor ones I have going on. Somehow I feel less attached to Bilbo and Frodo Bagseed (yeah - I decided to call them that).
> 
> Thanks for the tip, makes sense. If you're gunna do it. Commit! Same as always


done yesterday.


----------



## daveybc (Jun 25, 2019)

Just wanted to share a very cool tree that has been "highly stressed" by loggers back in the 1920/1930s. THis 700 + year old Western Red Cedar resides in Upper Lynn Headwaters North Vancouver BC. It sits 50 meters off trail and 99%+ people walk by with no idea it's there, or about it's history, on their way to Norvan falls. It is dubbed "The Survivor". Legend has it that 2 fallers were killed here when another crew working nearby took a tree and unexpectedly fell toward the other crew. For whatever reason being superstition or other, both the "Survivor" and the tree that was felled was left. It resides in a healthy second growth forest and there are very few of these left on the North Shore of Vancouver. I visited this tree a few days ago and it alive and well and so will be for many generations to come. It is amazing the stress it was put under only to grow additional roots for support and stability and burls to what I assume to help deliver nutrients from the forest floor. Notice there were spring board notches cut, a big wedge to where the tree would fall, and a crosscut on the backside side above a burl. Unfortunately My pictures sucked from lack of light, so credit to bctreehunter for these great photo's and ensuing research.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> done yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 4355417


Have you seen what B.O.G. does when he supercrops?The plant looks like it's been through a tornado, an earthquake, and a train wreck all at the same time when he's done with it, but the finished product is phenomenal.


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 25, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Just wanted to share a very cool tree that has been "highly stressed" by loggers back in the 1920/1930s. THis 700 + year old Western Red Cedar resides in Upper Lynn Headwaters North Vancouver BC. It sits 50 meters off trail and 99%+ people walk by with no idea it's there, or about it's history, on their way to Norvan falls. It is dubbed "The Survivor". Legend has it that 2 fallers were killed here when another crew working nearby took a tree and unexpectedly fell toward the other crew. For whatever reason being superstition or other, both the "Survivor" and the tree that was felled was left. It resides in a healthy second growth forest and there are very few of these left on the North Shore of Vancouver. I visited this tree a few days ago and it alive and well and so will be for many generations to come. It is amazing the stress it was put under only to grow additional roots for support and stability and burls to what I assume to help deliver nutrients from the forest floor. Notice there were spring board notches cut, a big wedge to where the tree would fall, and a crosscut on the backside side above a burl. Unfortunately My pictures sucked from lack of light, so credit to bctreehunter for these great photo's and ensuing research.View attachment 4355624 View attachment 4355625 View attachment 4355627 View attachment 4355628 View attachment 4355629 View attachment 4355631


i have been all through that park many times. i grew up on the north shore. my dog absolutely loves the twin falls pool for swimming.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 26, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Have you seen what B.O.G. does when he supercrops?The plant looks like it's been through a tornado, an earthquake, and a train wreck all at the same time when he's done with it, but the finished product is phenomenal.


There lies the beauty: use as much or as little as needed.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 26, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Just wanted to share a very cool tree that has been "highly stressed" by loggers back in the 1920/1930s. THis 700 + year old Western Red Cedar resides in Upper Lynn Headwaters North Vancouver BC. It sits 50 meters off trail and 99%+ people walk by with no idea it's there, or about it's history, on their way to Norvan falls. It is dubbed "The Survivor". Legend has it that 2 fallers were killed here when another crew working nearby took a tree and unexpectedly fell toward the other crew. For whatever reason being superstition or other, both the "Survivor" and the tree that was felled was left. It resides in a healthy second growth forest and there are very few of these left on the North Shore of Vancouver. I visited this tree a few days ago and it alive and well and so will be for many generations to come. It is amazing the stress it was put under only to grow additional roots for support and stability and burls to what I assume to help deliver nutrients from the forest floor. Notice there were spring board notches cut, a big wedge to where the tree would fall, and a crosscut on the backside side above a burl. Unfortunately My pictures sucked from lack of light, so credit to bctreehunter for these great photo's and ensuing research.View attachment 4355624 View attachment 4355625 View attachment 4355627 View attachment 4355628 View attachment 4355629 View attachment 4355631


Thought I saw Mick Dodge run by! Awesome!


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks man for the tip without being disrespectful... Will try it out if i order from them in future. Thx


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Jun 26, 2019)

Day 6 of 12/12. SDK #3 in front, and CnC #1 in the back. Couple more bottom stragglers are finding their way to the net, another week of tucking and I’ll let them be free.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2019)

Bounty Hunter day 63 of 12/12, got the chop tonight.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 26, 2019)

Cookies N Chem

Almost there. Even the fan leaves have frost on them. I’d like to have had this one going when the temps were a lot cooler, still a lot of purple, but nothing like it could be.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 27, 2019)

I must say, im new to greenpoint but so far I have found 2 keepers out of 3 plants which is very impressive imo...

I have gone through so many dud plants from dif breeders for 5 times the cost in the past that only recently I started running seeds again...Meaning I was running other peoples clones for 10 years now....This thread led me to greenpoint.com and im glad I did


----------



## klx (Jun 27, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I must say, im new to greenpoint but so far I have found 2 keepers out of 3 plants which is very impressive imo...
> 
> I have gone through so many dud plants from dif breeders for 5 times the cost in the past that only recently I started running seeds again...Meaning I was running other peoples clones for 10 years now....This thread led me to greenpoint.com and im glad I did


A good male is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 27, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 63 of 12/12, got the chop tonight.
> View attachment 4356230 View attachment 4356231


Nice work Tman  
Can you describe what kind of smells are you getting off that Bounty Hunter?
Been curious about that as Legend OG is one of the females Money Mike used to make I-95. 
Thanks


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jun 27, 2019)

What's up with the Space Gorilla on the reverse auction? It's dirt cheap right now but when I add it to my cart, it says there are 0 available. Refresh and the countdown is still running...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jun 27, 2019)

Just thought I would share 1 of my crosses of Sour bubble x Bodega at 17 days. yes she got knocked up. I was collecting polen at work from 3 males Riri F13 x Headbanger, Trop Trails and Sour Stash. I knew better then to go in flower room but the girls were bone dry so gotta do what you gotta do. Bastard seeds lol. I'm pretty sure its Trop trail that got on my shirt since he is the only 1 that threw a cloud in the air but can't be 100% sure. Was only doing pheno run so no big deal, never know could be the next GG4 in there lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2019)

Y'all talking about training them girls? I know a little about that, lol. This damn plant is the worst for letting her go au naturel, she'd just go bean pole on you real quick and wouldn't yield shit. Top her, bend her or tie her ass down or be sorry. She takes it like a champ and always bounces back.

I just topped all of those tops on her after this photo.


Edit: I forgot what thread this was for a minute, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 27, 2019)

The lvtk I did happen to buy through green point so no harm no foul?


----------



## tman42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Nice work Tman
> Can you describe what kind of smells are you getting off that Bounty Hunter?
> Been curious about that as Legend OG is one of the females Money Mike used to make I-95.
> Thanks


It gives some musty smelling kind of body odorish if that makes sense. Nothing sweet here lol


----------



## Werp (Jun 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> It gives some musty smelling kind of body odorish if that makes sense. Nothing sweet here lol


Yeah I got a really musty smell in my cookies and chem. I can hear people already..."did you dry it in a basement.." etc etc....


----------



## cindysid (Jun 28, 2019)

Does anyone know the difference between Dynamite Diesel and East Coast Stardawg? One says East Coast Sour Diesel x Stardawg, and the other says ECSD x Stardawg. Aren't those genetics the same?


----------



## Goats22 (Jun 28, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Dynamite Diesel and East Coast Stardawg? One says East Coast Sour Diesel x Stardawg, and the other says ECSD x Stardawg. Aren't those genetics the same?


lol deja vu

dynamite diesel are regs made using Gu's stardawg male crossed to the ECSD clone.
east coast stardawg fems made using the corey cut of stardawg crossed to the ECSD clone


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jun 28, 2019)

cnc end of june


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 28, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> lol deja vu
> 
> dynamite diesel are regs made using Gu's stardawg male crossed to the ECSD clone.
> east coast stardawg fems made using the corey cut of stardawg crossed to the ECSD clone


Which stardawg is the better choice ?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 28, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Which stardawg is the better choice ?


The east coast star dawg is an untested Fem cross with no grow reports


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 28, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> The east coast star dawg is an untested Fem cross with no grow reports


I guess I’ll be the first


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 28, 2019)

How long is cake n chem backordered, why auction it if it isnt harvested yet? Elaborate, I plan on buying it


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 29, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> I guess I’ll be the first


Popping mine in about 4 weeks, are you gunna keep a journal? Would be interesting to compare.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 29, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Popping mine in about 4 weeks, are you gunna keep a journal? Would be interesting to compare.


I’m down !! Hit me in dm before you pop them so we can keep up


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jun 29, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cnc end of june
> View attachment 4357136


Postcard for sure thats just epic.


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 29, 2019)

Eagle Scout day 60ish


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 29, 2019)

Genius Granddaddy 
Pig Whistle 
Chinook
Cowboy Kush
Bison Breath
Raindance
Dream catcher
Eagle Scout
This is my collection so far.. auctions got me..


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 30, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Update on Marschino Lime
> 
> Plants are sexing at this point. Very good AK structure, plants are 2X wide as tall. I wish I had these in 200 gal earth pots in Arcata, but oh well! Could be massive plants, not sure if indoor is optimal for this strain. Plan to pinch quite a bit to encourage bushiness.View attachment 4352651 View attachment 4352652 View attachment 4352653
> 
> ...


R u on other forum groups? I think i chattd with u on gc? Regardless nice work


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Genius Granddaddy
> Pig Whistle
> Chinook
> Cowboy Kush
> ...


Nice list. 
I went through the vault last night and realized how many half packs I've acquired because of my bro's addiction to the auctions. 

Recently tossed cookies n chem and bison breath males, but have 1 confirmed cake n chem girl and 1 still undecided eagle scout. Waiting on space.

So, what are you popping next?


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 30, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bro just do urself a favor and go crypto. Also never do things cheap or you will get these results. IMO u need to take this loss because it doesn’t fall on the gps even though u had 11 orders business is business if I see a few unpaid orders I’d also ban you.


Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad. Let me ask u and everyone else that has enjoys being a gps kiss ass, if it was u and ur life, wood u pay for a couple orders of seeds or wood u use ur money to buy perscriptions for your kid so he can live happy without pain ?? So b4 u and anyone else joins the wolf pack of people talkn shit to me when i shit fuckn happened in real world causing me to spend more money each week just to keep my kid happy and without the cripling pain he will go threw if he dont have his perscriptions.. So ya it was my fault like ive said 25 times, i shud of not tried to save money but when u got to work for anything uve got like here in real world nothing gave all earned, i can rest at night knowing i my kid is ok instead of a couple packs of seeds i didnt pay for that gu wil sell anyways. Its not like if i didnt pay he was throwing them in trash. He offers the packs on his forum to people who subscribe.. So he isnt out anything nor is any of u guys who want to attack a 20yr grower cause i had shit pop up with kid and now he wil b on meds 4 life, cause i chose him over seeds?? I think that any real man wood choose his kid over seeds. So unless u all know every detail just worry bout what u got going and not me.. It didnt say in title of forum ( if u got kiss ass comments for gu plz list here) ..i accepted it but to b called a liar is what i didnt like from gu.OR like the douche bag randallb member that said grow a pair balls.. Lol he woodnt say that i promise u if he was in front of me. 

Ive got better things to worry bout that isnt gps. As u can see il b ok without the suckasses.. Im out.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad. Let me ask u and everyone else that has enjoys being a gps kiss ass, if it was u and ur life, wood u pay for a couple orders of seeds or wood u use ur money to buy perscriptions for your kid so he can live happy without pain ?? So b4 u and anyone else joins the wolf pack of people talkn shit to me when i shit fuckn happened in real world causing me to spend more money each week just to keep my kid happy and without the cripling pain he will go threw if he dont have his perscriptions.. So ya it was my fault like ive said 25 times, i shud of not tried to save money but when u got to work for anything uve got like here in real world nothing gave all earned, i can rest at night knowing i my kid is ok instead of a couple packs of seeds i didnt pay for that gu wil sell anyways. Its not like if i didnt pay he was throwing them in trash. He offers the packs on his forum to people who subscribe.. So he isnt out anything nor is any of u guys who want to attack a 20yr grower cause i had shit pop up with kid and now he wil b on meds 4 life, cause i chose him over seeds?? I think that any real man wood choose his kid over seeds. So unless u all know every detail just worry bout what u got going and not me.. It didnt say in title of forum ( if u got kiss ass comments for gu plz list here) ..i accepted it but to b called a liar is what i didnt like from gu.OR like the douche bag randallb member that said grow a pair balls.. Lol he woodnt say that i promise u if he was in front of me.
> 
> Ive got better things to worry bout that isnt gps. As u can see il b ok without the suckasses.. Im out. View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4357998


if you want to be taken seriously at least use proper spelling.


----------



## Werp (Jun 30, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> if you want to be taken seriously at least use proper spelling.


If your gonna be grammatically anal about others, you best make sure you dot your i's cross your t's and start your sentences with capital letters....


----------



## chadfly111 (Jun 30, 2019)

not here i wont,but at least ill try to spell correctly


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 30, 2019)

Dude u fuckn killd it with that grow! Every pic u posted looked alot better than the ones on his site.. Not taking anything away from lubda nuggs cause his pics are badasss to but your plants look amazing.. Here in 6 months when my state goes recreational, im hoping there wil b testing facilities for growers to test their products.. Have u ever had any tested? If ur in a legal state.. The hlg quantums produced nuggs that wood stick to wall if threw a bud. Wish i could test em. But whatever ur doing keep it up bro cause ur plants lookd amazing


----------



## Werp (Jun 30, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> not here i wont,but at least ill try to spell correctly


Well your sentences don't read right, ill is a word that means something totally different than it does with an apostrophe.....


----------



## Terps420 (Jun 30, 2019)

Dude u fuckn killd it with that grow! Every pic u posted looked alot better than the ones on his site.. Not taking anything away from lubda nuggs cause his pics are badasss to but your plants look amazing.. Here in 6 months when my state goes recreational, im hoping there wil b testing facilities for growers to test their products.. Have u ever had any tested? If ur in a legal state.. The hlg quantums produced nuggs that wood stick to wall if threw a bud. Wish i could test em. But whatever ur doing keep it up bro cause ur plants lookd amazing


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 30, 2019)

Werp said:


> If your gonna be grammatically anal about others, you best make sure you dot your i's cross your t's and start your sentences with capital letters....


Why have you used the possessive form?  Also I note you incorrectly use a second person progressive adjective instead of 'you're' or 'you are'. hehe


----------



## Werp (Jun 30, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Why have you used the possessive form?  hehe


I am definitely not the grammatical type....I focus on creativity, and would let my secretary take care of the details


----------



## olafthegreen (Jun 30, 2019)

Werp said:


> I am definitely not the grammatical type....I focus on creativity, and would let my secretary take care of the details


Man you are living the dream bro!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad.


Real life can suck sometimes. 
Shoot me a PM and I'll hook you up with some GPS gear.


----------



## Werp (Jun 30, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> Man you are living the dream bro!


Yeah the dream in my head....Was only joking about the secretary


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 30, 2019)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Nice list.
> I went through the vault last night and realized how many half packs I've acquired because of my bro's addiction to the auctions.
> 
> Recently tossed cookies n chem and bison breath males, but have 1 confirmed cake n chem girl and 1 still undecided eagle scout. Waiting on space.
> ...


I think I’ll try the Cowboy Kush!!


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jun 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real life can suck sometimes.
> Shoot me a PM and I'll hook you up with some GPS gear.


Were allowed to openly trade and give away seeds here? Since when did rollitup change there policy? Pretty cool actually. Good on you for offering and a nice gesture.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Were allowed to openly trade and give away seeds here? Since when did rollitup change there policy? Pretty cool actually. Good on you for offering and a nice gesture.


I thought it was OK to give seeds away but I could be wrong. 
DIdn't mean to break any rules...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 30, 2019)

Nabbed a pack of California Cannon (OG lover) for $25 after watching this Reverse Auction for weeks. First Greenpoint strain. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad. Let me ask u and everyone else that has enjoys being a gps kiss ass, if it was u and ur life, wood u pay for a couple orders of seeds or wood u use ur money to buy perscriptions for your kid so he can live happy without pain ?? So b4 u and anyone else joins the wolf pack of people talkn shit to me when i shit fuckn happened in real world causing me to spend more money each week just to keep my kid happy and without the cripling pain he will go threw if he dont have his perscriptions.. So ya it was my fault like ive said 25 times, i shud of not tried to save money but when u got to work for anything uve got like here in real world nothing gave all earned, i can rest at night knowing i my kid is ok instead of a couple packs of seeds i didnt pay for that gu wil sell anyways. Its not like if i didnt pay he was throwing them in trash. He offers the packs on his forum to people who subscribe.. So he isnt out anything nor is any of u guys who want to attack a 20yr grower cause i had shit pop up with kid and now he wil b on meds 4 life, cause i chose him over seeds?? I think that any real man wood choose his kid over seeds. So unless u all know every detail just worry bout what u got going and not me.. It didnt say in title of forum ( if u got kiss ass comments for gu plz list here) ..i accepted it but to b called a liar is what i didnt like from gu.OR like the douche bag randallb member that said grow a pair balls.. Lol he woodnt say that i promise u if he was in front of me.
> 
> Ive got better things to worry bout that isnt gps. As u can see il b ok without the suckasses.. Im out. View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4357998


Again I’m just letting you know to use crypto u bringing ur personal problems means nothing this is BUSINESS trust me if I’m stretched for cash to the point that I can’t pay for tracking I won’t buy anything. Good luck with ur personal issues and just so you know I have lost money in similar situations and welcome to online shopping where shit gets fucked up sometimes.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad. Let me ask u and everyone else that has enjoys being a gps kiss ass, if it was u and ur life, wood u pay for a couple orders of seeds or wood u use ur money to buy perscriptions for your kid so he can live happy without pain ?? So b4 u and anyone else joins the wolf pack of people talkn shit to me when i shit fuckn happened in real world causing me to spend more money each week just to keep my kid happy and without the cripling pain he will go threw if he dont have his perscriptions.. So ya it was my fault like ive said 25 times, i shud of not tried to save money but when u got to work for anything uve got like here in real world nothing gave all earned, i can rest at night knowing i my kid is ok instead of a couple packs of seeds i didnt pay for that gu wil sell anyways. Its not like if i didnt pay he was throwing them in trash. He offers the packs on his forum to people who subscribe.. So he isnt out anything nor is any of u guys who want to attack a 20yr grower cause i had shit pop up with kid and now he wil b on meds 4 life, cause i chose him over seeds?? I think that any real man wood choose his kid over seeds. So unless u all know every detail just worry bout what u got going and not me.. It didnt say in title of forum ( if u got kiss ass comments for gu plz list here) ..i accepted it but to b called a liar is what i didnt like from gu.OR like the douche bag randallb member that said grow a pair balls.. Lol he woodnt say that i promise u if he was in front of me.
> 
> Ive got better things to worry bout that isnt gps. As u can see il b ok without the suckasses.. Im out. View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4357998


As a man I can honestly say FAMILY SHOULD ALWAYS COME FIRST..Whatever your family needed should’ve been taken care of. And trust me as a Father and Grandparent I understand that thing pop up... and more important things will dissolve your plans..

It’s about us all saving money...
I see plenty breeding but not many with an auction.. that at least begs you to give them a try...

I noticed that you have grown his genetics before and seemed to be happy, just this problem came up and has brought about a dark cloud... hopefully things will get better between you guys in time...

One thing I can tell from looking at those pictures... no matter who’s genetics you sprout.. your sure to do them well


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 30, 2019)

Come on now...to be honest, to keep money in my Home..cos u just never know. I will sit up all night...beats me trying to score some good bud in the shops or somebody selling bunk.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> View attachment 4358091 Come on now...to be honest, to keep money in my Home..cos u just never know. I will sit up all night...beats me trying to score some good bud in the shops or somebody selling bunk.


Lucky dog I was about pull the trigger on that u beat me to it !! Good shit


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 30, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Lucky dog I was about pull the trigger on that u beat me to it !! Good shit


Yep.. I’ve missed so many... I did get lucky


----------



## daveybc (Jun 30, 2019)

Glad to see the boys at USPS moving my delivery promptly. THanks guys!! just another 1000 miles.
*June 24, 2019, 9:50 am  
USPS in possession of item 

June 30, 2019, 5:09 am *
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## Senokai (Jun 30, 2019)

Cackleberry @ Day 6. First round in my new DWC build. Really excited to see these.


----------



## led1k (Jun 30, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say cheif.. I guess im the only that has had shit happen in real life thats bad. Let me ask u and everyone else that has enjoys being a gps kiss ass, if it was u and ur life, wood u pay for a couple orders of seeds or wood u use ur money to buy perscriptions for your kid so he can live happy without pain ?? So b4 u and anyone else joins the wolf pack of people talkn shit to me when i shit fuckn happened in real world causing me to spend more money each week just to keep my kid happy and without the cripling pain he will go threw if he dont have his perscriptions.. So ya it was my fault like ive said 25 times, i shud of not tried to save money but when u got to work for anything uve got like here in real world nothing gave all earned, i can rest at night knowing i my kid is ok instead of a couple packs of seeds i didnt pay for that gu wil sell anyways. Its not like if i didnt pay he was throwing them in trash. He offers the packs on his forum to people who subscribe.. So he isnt out anything nor is any of u guys who want to attack a 20yr grower cause i had shit pop up with kid and now he wil b on meds 4 life, cause i chose him over seeds?? I think that any real man wood choose his kid over seeds. So unless u all know every detail just worry bout what u got going and not me.. It didnt say in title of forum ( if u got kiss ass comments for gu plz list here) ..i accepted it but to b called a liar is what i didnt like from gu.OR like the douche bag randallb member that said grow a pair balls.. Lol he woodnt say that i promise u if he was in front of me.
> 
> Ive got better things to worry bout that isnt gps. As u can see il b ok without the suckasses.. Im out. View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4357998 View attachment 4358008 View attachment 4358004 View attachment 4358000 View attachment 4357999 View attachment 4357998


Amazing looking and frosty AF. Helluva job man! Sorry about the life hassles.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 30, 2019)

Eagle Scout....Danky Doodles...Super stink of chem, I smell her everyday from my bed...reeks...Super giant glistening trichs...Huge buds but not super dense yet...Super very high Powder Mildew resistance...Its honestly just straight up dank...After seeing this plant and the barn burner I found I invested heavily in greenpoint...Im re running this plant big, ill prob scrog it..

This plant pulled away from the cookies imo but I love her and I think shes very high up with my best clones I have

Giving her only plain water from here on out, prob another 2 weeks...She also mutated after putting her back in veg after she first sexed as the clone has normal leaves


----------



## Hempire828 (Jun 30, 2019)

How’s long for back orders?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 30, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> How’s long for back orders?


I dunno but I bought cake n chem which is backordered...Ive got my hands full so im just glad I got it


----------



## Opie1971 (Jun 30, 2019)

Anybody got an extra Eagle Scout or Sundae Stallion?
I have several other strains (unopened) that I’d let go.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Nabbed a pack of California Cannon (OG lover) for $25 after watching this Reverse Auction for weeks. First Greenpoint strain. Looking forward to it!


California Cannon in vaping rotation now. Nice chunk buds of good firmness but pliable and hard couchlock possible. Ran a couple times here and it was a snap. Pretty strong.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 30, 2019)

I put 7 Butch Cassidy in 10/14 a week ago and have killed 4 males and up potted 3 females so in normal range. All are short and hardly branching. Planning no LST for these which is not the Hilllbill way.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> California Cannon in vaping rotation now. Nice chunk buds of good firmness but pliable and hard couchlock possible. Ran a couple times here and it was a snap. Pretty strong.


Are the plants compact or do they sprawl out? Am hoping they are manageable. The sativas I've been running lately have been space hogs.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jun 30, 2019)

Any one made any fem crosses of there GPS strains or S1s and how did they turn out?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Are the plants compact or do they sprawl out? Am hoping they are manageable. The sativas I've been running lately have been space hogs.


Quite compact but suitable branching for training if one so chooses.


----------



## jiggrinder (Jul 1, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I dunno but I bought cake n chem which is backordered...Ive got my hands full so im just glad I got it


Glad I got it? You,right now don't have anything.Why would any legit business be selling things they do not have in stock.From their website "Please do not email us about the status of your backorder. We will not be able to provide you with any further information until they are back in stock. When they are back in stock, we will notify you and ship them out." I call "Bullshit"


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 1, 2019)

jiggrinder said:


> Glad I got it? You,right now don't have anything.Why would any legit business be selling things they do not have in stock.From their website "Please do not email us about the status of your backorder. We will not be able to provide you with any further information until they are back in stock. When they are back in stock, we will notify you and ship them out." I call "Bullshit"


I order backordered stuff from growers house all the time. It ensures you get what you need when they do get them back in stock. Or you could wait and not get them because all the stock has been sold again or people that was smart backordered them. This generation of people have no patience and are all about instant gratification.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2019)

GH has been honest and diligent in everything I’ve ever done with them. Not used all that often but over 10 years each transaction was as expected.


----------



## jiggrinder (Jul 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I order backordered stuff from growers house all the time. It ensures you get what you need when they do get them back in stock. Or you could wait and not get them because all the stock has been sold again or people that was smart backordered them. This generation of people have no patience and are all about instant gratification.


I have been doing this from the "400 watt days",I will stick with the old "breeders' .Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

jiggrinder said:


> Glad I got it? You,right now don't have anything.Why would any legit business be selling things they do not have in stock.From their website "Please do not email us about the status of your backorder. We will not be able to provide you with any further information until they are back in stock. When they are back in stock, we will notify you and ship them out." I call "Bullshit"


You've been a member since 2013 and this is your first post?


----------



## jiggrinder (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've been a member since 2013 and this is your first post?


 I see what this is all about,you all are replying to fast for this to be legit,carry on!!!! Have fun!!! Send cash!!! Don't call us well call you !!!


----------



## jiggrinder (Jul 1, 2019)

Werp said:


> What breeders do recommend?


peakseedsbc


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

jiggrinder said:


> I see what this is all about,you all are replying to fast for this to be legit,carry on!!!! Have fun!!! Send cash!!! Don't call us well call you !!!


Dude, you've been a member at RIU 5+ years and just started posting? 

Me thinks you have your sock puppet accounts mixed up. 

Nice try though. 
OK, not really. It was pitiful...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I order backordered stuff from growers house all the time. It ensures you get what you need when they do get them back in stock. Or you could wait and not get them because all the stock has been sold again or people that was smart backordered them. This generation of people have no patience and are all about instant gratification.


As a teacher, I can verify this statement sir. You hit the nail on the head.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2019)

Our devices and Laptops and PCs @re fast as lightning and most information is at anyone’s fingertips in seconds does not enhance delayed gratification nor does our current economic system.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jul 1, 2019)

jiggrinder said:


> Why would any legit business be selling things they do not have in stock.From their website "Please do not email us about the status of your backorder. We will not be able to provide you with any further information until they are back in stock. When they are back in stock, we will notify you and ship them out." I call "Bullshit"


If a product is in high demand and you want to be sure to get it when it becomes available- you backorder. It's the same with everything from computers to cars. What year do you live in? Do you still barter with grain at the market?

Have you heard of a bullshit thing called kickstarter? That's one step even further down the line of trust; you place orders before there is even a product!


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 1, 2019)

jiggrinder said:


> Glad I got it? You,right now don't have anything.Why would any legit business be selling things they do not have in stock.From their website "Please do not email us about the status of your backorder. We will not be able to provide you with any further information until they are back in stock. When they are back in stock, we will notify you and ship them out." I call "Bullshit"



Have you ordered something from them ,that was "out of stock" and on back order and then got shafted in the end?


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 1, 2019)

Anyone preorder CyberPunk 2077 yet?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 1, 2019)

Cake N Chem and other backorders T-minus 4 weeks


Gu~ said:


> Cake N Chem will make a return in T-minus 1 month.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 1, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Were allowed to openly trade and give away seeds here? Since when did rollitup change there policy? Pretty cool actually. Good on you for offering and a nice gesture.


Why do you care? Jus keep slinging those pre-order heisenballz-I mean heisenbeanz


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 1, 2019)

Scrogged my barn burner Re Run today, I just cant wait to see enormous super dense tops again...I normally dont scrog cause I dont want too much weed but the thought of having a bunch of barn burner tops makes my mouth water...

North thunderfuck in the background is also scrogged big with las vegas triangle cut next to it in flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Why do you care? Jus keep slinging those pre-order heisenballz-I mean heisenbeanz


What are you talking about? 
Are there hermie issues with heisenbeans?
Kinda expected with genetically deep strains. 
I’m not saying it’s a good thing, but some of the genetics involved are very... “complex” for lack of a better word.  (my bad)

I learned the hard way, but actually think the reward is worth the risk. 
Just gotta be diligent to minimize risk factors that are under your control.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 1, 2019)

CNC


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You've been a member since 2013 and this is your first post?


I laughed out loud once I came upon this meme.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 1, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> if you want to be taken seriously at least use proper spelling.


Hey wise ass u forgot to capitalize first letter of sentence. So if u want to b taken seriously post pics from ur grow instead of trying to talk shit to growers who's forgot more than u wil ever no on growing or correct punctuations..i can understand if i first poppd off like u did me but i didnt bother u or talk shit. So find sumbody else to practice ur smart ass troll tactics on cause im not the one son.. If there was any words or grammer that i used that u couldnt comprehend, well im sorry common sense cant b bought.. Unreal on how people have nothing better to do with themselves besides troll others just to b a smartass..


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 1, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> not here i wont,but at least ill try to spell correctly


Forgot to capitalize Not or first word of sentence. Like 1st or 2nd grade stuff bro..?


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 1, 2019)

Werp said:


> If your gonna be grammatically anal about others, you best make sure you dot your i's cross your t's and start your sentences with capital letters....


Thx for being a grow up and not a smartass troll


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 1, 2019)

Timber cobs on dual purpose duties at times when the dry room is still too crowded...


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 1, 2019)

Secret Sauce OG. My pet name for her (Orgasmic OG from Long Beach) been a staple for a lotta years now, due for some chuckin soon, maybe macdawg pollen.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 1, 2019)

TNT


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Real life can suck sometimes.
> Shoot me a PM and I'll hook you up with some GPS gear.


Kool dude. See if we wood all look out for each other on here it b so much better and we all wood have a huge variety genetics. I will shoot u a pm soon. I do have sum other genetics thats is pretty dam good if ud want to do sum bartering. Dont have huge selection but ones i do got are supposed to b top shelf.. My state is going rec in 6months. We got 55 dispensaries now. And 3 times the people of colorado. Colorado has over a 1000 shops. So ya we will b sold out in no time. If im not mistaken then the dispensaries can buy buds from registered growers.. Hell street prices are similiar to dispensaries right now. Everyday mid grade indoor or last years outdoor is still fetching 80 a quarter. My last run was fetching 50/ eight or 350 a zip not to long ago.. If id get a backer to loan my enuff to get a small -medium grow going.. For sure double or triple the loan with 1 harvest.. That b one of my bucket list jobs to earn a living. Very passionate on growing that incredible plant.. Whatta shame they waste time , money, & ruin families , cause sumbody decides to provide medicine for themselves family members by growing a harmless plant.. But we all no Thats againist Monsanto's and Phillips Morris rules and orders.. Thx dude for lookn out will hit u up soon dude


----------



## olafthegreen (Jul 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> TNT


looks dynamite bro!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Secret Sauce OG. My pet name for her (Orgasmic OG from Long Beach) been a staple for a lotta years now, due for some chuckin soon, maybe macdawg pollen.
> View attachment 4358868


Hey my secret sauce Og kush looks just like yours, I have it going 6 years now...Im amazed it looks like a twin of mines


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 2, 2019)

Woah that's a trip. I just very recently started calling her that. As far as I knew it's not a strain name being used. Orgasmic OG is not popular or trendy but its killer and I've kept it around for a few friends who truly appreciate her. Its kinda like a kush with a hint of sour diesel or chem dawg, very tasty and potent. Share a pic if you have one. Mine grows differently depending on treatment and environment I guess like most plants but shes kinda finicky so when she is happy she rocks the house, if she got mistreated she almost makes me not want to grow her anymore. This run was great and I had chopped the mom lol but had clones in the machine cuz I was on the fence again about ditching her. So she stays again lol. 
Dude I gotta say your backyard looks like a frighin great place to hang n chill


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 2, 2019)

olafthegreen said:


> looks dynamite bro!


Thanks its strong weed too. A friend quoted this when he had some.." dude that shit got me higher than a giraffe's pussy"
I swear he said that. Laughter ensued for some time after that. 
Previous run she turned almost black maybe cuz it was colder.


----------



## olafthegreen (Jul 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> " dude that shit got me higher than a giraffe's pussy"


LOL. Interesting choice of simile. Bet the black looked good. got any photos?


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 2, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Forgot to capitalize Not or first word of sentence. Like 1st or 2nd grade stuff bro..?


had a few drinks have we?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2019)

Misspelling and bad grammar on a weed forum. May it not be so!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Misspelling and bad grammar on a weed forum. May it not be so!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 2, 2019)

I use trichs, trychs, trikes, trykes and treiks. Recreational Mispeling!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 2, 2019)

Strands


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 2, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Woah that's a trip. I just very recently started calling her that. As far as I knew it's not a strain name being used. Orgasmic OG is not popular or trendy but its killer and I've kept it around for a few friends who truly appreciate her. Its kinda like a kush with a hint of sour diesel or chem dawg, very tasty and potent. Share a pic if you have one. Mine grows differently depending on treatment and environment I guess like most plants but shes kinda finicky so when she is happy she rocks the house, if she got mistreated she almost makes me not want to grow her anymore. This run was great and I had chopped the mom lol but had clones in the machine cuz I was on the fence again about ditching her. So she stays again lol.
> Dude I gotta say your backyard looks like a frighin great place to hang n chill


Lol I just used your name, mines is just Og Kush but looks identical to your pic, I used to get headaches from trimming her..I chucked her with barn burner and named it backdraft


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 2, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Scrogged my barn burner Re Run today, I just cant wait to see enormous super dense tops again...I normally dont scrog cause I dont want too much weed but the thought of having a bunch of barn burner tops makes my mouth water...
> 
> North thunderfuck in the background is also scrogged big with las vegas triangle cut next to it in flower
> 
> ...


that is super cool,im gonna try that next season


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 2, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lol I just used your name, mines is just Og Kush but looks identical to your pic, I used to get headaches from trimming her..I chucked her with barn burner and named it backdraft


Ok now that's weird. Every time I trimmed my orgasmic OG I get gnarly allergy attacks which lead to headaches


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 2, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Strands


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 2, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Strands





Goats22 said:


>


Expresso


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 3, 2019)

Can anyone confirm that your auction beans from last weekend have shipped? Just curious because my 48 hour old usps tracking seems to be stuck in pre shipment still and I have never seen that before..


----------



## hillbill (Jul 3, 2019)

This is 7:17 MDT, there have been 2 working days this week or was it the weekend before?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 3, 2019)

Maverick2289 said:


> Can anyone confirm that your auction beans from last weekend have shipped? Just curious because mine seem to be stuck in pre shipment still and I have never seen that before..


Slow week on mail
Welcome new member !


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 3, 2019)

hillbill said:


> This is 7:17 MDT, there have been 2 working days this week or was it the weekend before?


This most recent weekend. Yeah it's definitely too early for me to be too worried. Was just asking because this is the first time I've not had my tracking update after 48 hours with Greenpoint, and was curious if anyone else was experiencing the same. Was also starting to worry a bit that there may be an issue on my end with payment or something. More than likely it's just the post office not updating properly.


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 3, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Slow week on mail
> Welcome new member !


Thanks!! Sorry my first post was a "where's my order" type post lol.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 3, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Dude u fuckn killd it with that grow! Every pic u posted looked alot better than the ones on his site.. Not taking anything away from lubda nuggs cause his pics are badasss to but your plants look amazing.. Here in 6 months when my state goes recreational, im hoping there wil b testing facilities for growers to test their products.. Have u ever had any tested? If ur in a legal state.. The hlg quantums produced nuggs that wood stick to wall if threw a bud. Wish i could test em. But whatever ur doing keep it up bro cause ur plants lookd amazing


This message was meant for ELCAPITAN


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> As a man I can honestly say FAMILY SHOULD ALWAYS COME FIRST..Whatever your family needed should’ve been taken care of. And trust me as a Father and Grandparent I understand that thing pop up... and more important things will dissolve your plans..
> 
> It’s about us all saving money...
> I see plenty breeding but not many with an auction.. that at least begs you to give them a try...
> ...


Thank u for the support. Thank u for noticing the skills ive learnd in 20yrs of growing..Im glad u can relate to my situation. Its got worse since those pics i posted last thst ur referring to.. Quick recap= my son wanted his buddy who he hasnt seen in months cause they was in another state. They moved back here a week or 2 ago. My wife picked up my sons friend. At 4am everyones sleepn loud banging on front door. I loaded the 45 and went for the noise not knowing it was the cops banging on door. I put 45 away and opend the door. The cops said that my boys friend was listed as run away / missing??? Im like wtf? Cop takes my boys friend and walkn away the cop says hey the smell weed is so strong coming from your house... I just blew him off and said ya id just smoke a j in garage. He left with boy. A hour later 5 cops come back with search warrant. Well i had a room full but harvested all but my last 3 plants. I had numerous jars curing in a buried cooler they didnt no bout. But they took my 3 plants that from those 3 plants i was expecting btween a 1.5-2lbs from them. And they took my lights. No ticket to me cause anything under 5 plants is a misdemeanor. They took my plants and lights and posted on front page of our small towns news paper that they busted a large grow op and cops are all smiling. A large grow op isnt 3 plants in a 5x5. My state wil b legal rec in 6 months. Now the old people that we rent from wants us out of here in 30 days.. Just great! Drawing unemployment and growing my own stash is only sources of income atm. Now we gotta move. So sick of small town bs. But they wil never stop me from growing. So ya dont no if i shud try to get medical card cause id qualify or say fuck this state and head west to a state where im not labeld as criminal cause i grow plants for me and my father to use for meds.. Such bs and cripling to start all over again. They wont b able to take my 20yrs knowledge of the plant away from me but my confidence and pride is sure hurtn right now. I hate them spineless fuckers that call themselves heros as cops.. Dont do nothing bout the crack houses, meth labs, and herion addicts, lets fuck with a family guy who only uses weed and privides for his family! Bunch of hipacrit fuckers. But thanks again for ur support and reconizing how well i can grow. Ive been trying to get my foot in the door of legal dispensaries so i can make a living off a plant im so very passionate bout by working in grow facility's cause the market wil b booming in 6months when its legal. The thing that sucks was i was going to harvest that night i got the plants taken from me.. Yes the greenpoint plants was the ones i did get to harvest cause they finished earlier than gu claimd on seed packs. The 2 things that was a positive was i did get to harvest a couple plants that they didnt find ( 1iron horse and 1 raindance) both was dank. With what i seen the raindance was better than iron horse. Iron horse had more thicker buds. Raindance had better taste. Both is good . it was my first run using hlg quantums and was quite impressd with the product they can produce. I mean rock hard nuggs.. My 2nd thing i was happy with was going againist everything u see online and hear bout using organics in hydro set up. I combined the good tasting organic methods with the explosive growth and yeild of hydro by combining the 2. Ive grown organic soils for 19yrs and this was my first hydro-soil grow. From the time tbey popd tbrew soil as sproutlngs til harvest there wasnt 1 problem with plants whole process. Thats gu's genetics and a mix of subcool and jinxproofs i made couple yrs ago. The 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl i chucked couple yrs ago turned out to b the best just from the eye of watching them grow. Didnt get to try them out but all 3 plants was solid Calyxs & trich's. 2 of 3 was pure grapey terps. 2 of 3 plants had that rare trait of growing clusters of calayx's on fan leafs and having dbl serrated edges on leaves. And the plants that did that also had up to 17 fingers on big fan leaf's. 2 of 3 was purple and 1 was lime green with buds over a foot long. That was Chernobyl dom. The 2 that was 9p hammer dom was very grape smelling. One was pure purple skittles terps that i could not wait to try it smelt so good.. The sloppy pigs did break of a nice bud that they forgot to take and they forgot a whole brown bag full of my paraphernalia and my power sources for quantums. Lol so it wasnt a total loss. I got all my seeds still so itl just b a learning experience and loss of lights and between a lb or 2 of pure dank. The fuckn spineless cops that was part of the drug team said those 3 plants was the best hes ever seen in his 17yrs of ruining peoples lives. His arm hair was matted to his arm and did say u should grow legally somewhere for the dispensaries that provides for legal market. But its just bs i hate every fuckn one of them pricks.. When u need one u wil never find one, but when u dont there crawling everywhere...Morale of story is to b absolutely positive bout all people u let in ur house cause it could end up like me.. If that kid wood of not lied to his parents and to us id still have everything. They got so lucky cause a day later plants wood of been harvested and at diff location. That shows u guys what kind of luck ive had this yr.. And the issue i had with my greenpoint orders..But they wont stop me from growing til im dead.. Hopfully things get better cause my family gets to b dragged under the bus cause i chose to tried to provide pure, clean, fresh meds for myself, my wife, and my father instead of eating pain pills like the machine wants everyone to do.. So i got some thinking to do quickly..stay here try to get a job in legal market in 6months or say fuck this state and head west to colorado and try my luck out there with getn a job in legal market. If id only just get a shot to proove myself as a grower, i no theyd b quite happy with my product. And with the new hydro- soil set up i learned is very cost efficient. But il quit yapping at u. Thanks for ur support and compliments. It really helps me so thx again buddy !!


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 3, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> View attachment 4358091 Come on now...to be honest, to keep money in my Home..cos u just never know. I will sit up all night...beats me trying to score some good bud in the shops or somebody selling bunk.


I totally agree. Next time u order from greenpoint enter RIU in the coupon code area. I think its like 10% off.. But it worked every time i orderd in past. And thats how id get my beans too from the auctions when i was still ordering from them.. Your next day might b tiring but at 3-5am is the best time to hit the auctions imo. I think ive gotten a pack of his beans for 17-18 bucks b4 in past was my cheapest.. I no theres other codes but try that riu next time cause every dollar counts in the real world.. Nice score ive seen sum good things on that one.. Hell if u get 1 female out the whole pack its still worth that price.. Good luck buddy !


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 3, 2019)

led1k said:


> Amazing looking and frosty AF. Helluva job man! Sorry about the life hassles.


Thank u my friend for the nice words. Its a very neat process to grow your own plants. Wishing i could do it leagally to earn a living for my family.. Others have sports, outdoor activities, games, etc for hobbies to do in spare time. I have chose my hobby to b growing marijuana and trying to produce the very best plants i can with being on tight budget. Ive had many samples from northern cali, Colorado, & Washington, since they opened the doors of recreational yrs ago. Id say out of 100 total samples ive got to try from those states, my product is better than almost every one. I just need that chance to proove myself. It b a dream job for me if i could provide legally for family doing somthing i love very deeply of growing ganja for myself & others. Im not sayi g or acting like im the absolute best out there cause i no im not. But i am pretty good at it. Its just somthing i enjoy to do and one day i want to come out of the shadows bye being considered a criminal for growing plants to help me and family survive.. Thanks again dude ur words help me i apprciate it!


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 3, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> had a few drinks have we?


Nope sorry dude its been prooly over 20yrs since i touched the drug of alcohol. I chose weed over alcoholic beverages long ago. I dont no wtf ur problem with me is but i can get along with anyone as long as they arnt disrespectful to me or my family. So if a couple words i post isnt spelld correctly i am so sorry it offends u. But seriously theres other things more important to worry bout on here. I was just being the same smartass to u as u did to me. If u want to criticize my plants feel free but correct grammer or punctuations is very petty honestly. So just chill out roll 1 up and let the childish bs go i got better things to worry bout and do with my free time. Thx and il b glad to chat with u on everything i have learned on growing this awesome plant of marijuana we all like, but grammer isnt that important to me.


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 3, 2019)

Maverick2289 said:


> Can anyone confirm that your auction beans from last weekend have shipped? Just curious because my 48 hour old usps tracking seems to be stuck in pre shipment still and I have never seen that before..


An update for anyone that cares or may be having the same experience right now. Usps has taken possession today. These packs are the ones I'm most excited about so I'm a happy camper lol. Copper Chem and Raindance is what I scored. I may post some pics of my progress since I'm officially a "posting" member now lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2019)

Something reminds me of greenthumb247 or whatever. Maybe the multiple page long posts, idk...


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 3, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> This message was meant for ELCAPITAN


Thanks bro. I dont run em thru tests but I may just for fun...its just not cheap.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 3, 2019)

So if I order today... I’m good for the 4th.. I won’t be around my phone or computer to score... or should I wait til midnight...and want some gorilla glue or chem and cookies...just asking I c 50% off


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 3, 2019)

I just scored some dubstep cheap!!! Has anyone tried this strain ??


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 3, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> So if I order today... I’m good for the 4th.. I won’t be around my phone or computer to score... or should I wait til midnight...and want some gorilla glue or chem and cookies...just asking I c 50% off


Sale starts at midnight tonight according to the banner on the site.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Thank u for the support. Thank u for noticing the skills ive learnd in 20yrs of growing..Im glad u can relate to my situation. Its got worse since those pics i posted last thst ur referring to.. Quick recap= my son wanted his buddy who he hasnt seen in months cause they was in another state. They moved back here a week or 2 ago. My wife picked up my sons friend. At 4am everyones sleepn loud banging on front door. I loaded the 45 and went for the noise not knowing it was the cops banging on door. I put 45 away and opend the door. The cops said that my boys friend was listed as run away / missing??? Im like wtf? Cop takes my boys friend and walkn away the cop says hey the smell weed is so strong coming from your house... I just blew him off and said ya id just smoke a j in garage. He left with boy. A hour later 5 cops come back with search warrant. Well i had a room full but harvested all but my last 3 plants. I had numerous jars curing in a buried cooler they didnt no bout. But they took my 3 plants that from those 3 plants i was expecting btween a 1.5-2lbs from them. And they took my lights. No ticket to me cause anything under 5 plants is a misdemeanor. They took my plants and lights and posted on front page of our small towns news paper that they busted a large grow op and cops are all smiling. A large grow op isnt 3 plants in a 5x5. My state wil b legal rec in 6 months. Now the old people that we rent from wants us out of here in 30 days.. Just great! Drawing unemployment and growing my own stash is only sources of income atm. Now we gotta move. So sick of small town bs. But they wil never stop me from growing. So ya dont no if i shud try to get medical card cause id qualify or say fuck this state and head west to a state where im not labeld as criminal cause i grow plants for me and my father to use for meds.. Such bs and cripling to start all over again. They wont b able to take my 20yrs knowledge of the plant away from me but my confidence and pride is sure hurtn right now. I hate them spineless fuckers that call themselves heros as cops.. Dont do nothing bout the crack houses, meth labs, and herion addicts, lets fuck with a family guy who only uses weed and privides for his family! Bunch of hipacrit fuckers. But thanks again for ur support and reconizing how well i can grow. Ive been trying to get my foot in the door of legal dispensaries so i can make a living off a plant im so very passionate bout by working in grow facility's cause the market wil b booming in 6months when its legal. The thing that sucks was i was going to harvest that night i got the plants taken from me.. Yes the greenpoint plants was the ones i did get to harvest cause they finished earlier than gu claimd on seed packs. The 2 things that was a positive was i did get to harvest a couple plants that they didnt find ( 1iron horse and 1 raindance) both was dank. With what i seen the raindance was better than iron horse. Iron horse had more thicker buds. Raindance had better taste. Both is good . it was my first run using hlg quantums and was quite impressd with the product they can produce. I mean rock hard nuggs.. My 2nd thing i was happy with was going againist everything u see online and hear bout using organics in hydro set up. I combined the good tasting organic methods with the explosive growth and yeild of hydro by combining the 2. Ive grown organic soils for 19yrs and this was my first hydro-soil grow. From the time tbey popd tbrew soil as sproutlngs til harvest there wasnt 1 problem with plants whole process. Thats gu's genetics and a mix of subcool and jinxproofs i made couple yrs ago. The 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl i chucked couple yrs ago turned out to b the best just from the eye of watching them grow. Didnt get to try them out but all 3 plants was solid Calyxs & trich's. 2 of 3 was pure grapey terps. 2 of 3 plants had that rare trait of growing clusters of calayx's on fan leafs and having dbl serrated edges on leaves. And the plants that did that also had up to 17 fingers on big fan leaf's. 2 of 3 was purple and 1 was lime green with buds over a foot long. That was Chernobyl dom. The 2 that was 9p hammer dom was very grape smelling. One was pure purple skittles terps that i could not wait to try it smelt so good.. The sloppy pigs did break of a nice bud that they forgot to take and they forgot a whole brown bag full of my paraphernalia and my power sources for quantums. Lol so it wasnt a total loss. I got all my seeds still so itl just b a learning experience and loss of lights and between a lb or 2 of pure dank. The fuckn spineless cops that was part of the drug team said those 3 plants was the best hes ever seen in his 17yrs of ruining peoples lives. His arm hair was matted to his arm and did say u should grow legally somewhere for the dispensaries that provides for legal market. But its just bs i hate every fuckn one of them pricks.. When u need one u wil never find one, but when u dont there crawling everywhere...Morale of story is to b absolutely positive bout all people u let in ur house cause it could end up like me.. If that kid wood of not lied to his parents and to us id still have everything. They got so lucky cause a day later plants wood of been harvested and at diff location. That shows u guys what kind of luck ive had this yr.. And the issue i had with my greenpoint orders..But they wont stop me from growing til im dead.. Hopfully things get better cause my family gets to b dragged under the bus cause i chose to tried to provide pure, clean, fresh meds for myself, my wife, and my father instead of eating pain pills like the machine wants everyone to do.. So i got some thinking to do quickly..stay here try to get a job in legal market in 6months or say fuck this state and head west to colorado and try my luck out there with getn a job in legal market. If id only just get a shot to proove myself as a grower, i no theyd b quite happy with my product. And with the new hydro- soil set up i learned is very cost efficient. But il quit yapping at u. Thanks for ur support and compliments. It really helps me so thx again buddy !!


They got a warrant at 4am? What state do you live in anyway?


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

Dammit @Gu....you have most of my money already, LOL!


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 3, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Dammit @Gu....you have most of my money already, LOL!


Lol welcome to the club


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

Just got back from the mailbox..here's today's haul, and I still have a couple of orders coming!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 3, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Just got back from the mailbox..here's today's haul, and I still have a couple of orders coming!


Raindance is fookin killer


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 3, 2019)

Mac Dawg update... I popped 5 seeds 2 were Male 2 Hermied and I have 1 female left.
all showed normal growth first two weeks but then heavy mutated growth started all but 1 of the males ended up being mutants. The female thats left i have good hopes for. this is my 6th GPS strain to run and the only one to ever hermie I haven't even had any Gps strains throw late flower nanners on me yet. I will post pictures of the mac dawg I have left once it gets further in flower.
Also one of the Hermieso I had Hermied under stress the other just did it on its own ...


----------



## cindysid (Jul 3, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Raindance is fookin killer


Yes it is! That's why I bought a couple more packs! I have one I've been running the last year that I'm very happy with. Got down to one clone, and I decided I needed insurance!


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 3, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Mac Dawg update... I popped 5 seeds 2 were Male 2 Hermied and I have 1 female left.
> all showed normal growth first two weeks but then heavy mutated growth started all but 1 of the males ended up being mutants. The female thats left i have good hopes for. this is my 6th GPS strain to run and the only one to ever hermie I haven't even had any Gps strains throw late flower nanners on me yet. I will post pictures of the mac dawg I have left once it gets further in flower.
> Also one of the Hermieso I had Hermied under stress the other just did it on its own ...


How much did you pay for your macdawg there kronic


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 3, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> How much did you pay for your macdawg there kronic


They were gifted by Gifted GU so I didn’t purchase them.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 3, 2019)

Dubstep anyone ?? Kap??


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 4, 2019)

No I haven't added dubstep yet to the collection. I'm not familiar A-dub so it hasn't really captured my attention at the moment. It does sound good, I just currently have a redundancy of sour chem og genetics right now...hopefully someone will grow n show soon.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 4, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Dubstep anyone ?? Kap??


I bought some Dub Step, but not sure how long it will be before I run it. So many choices!


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 4, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Dubstep anyone ?? Kap??



Hot off the press nobody has completed a grow yet i think.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 4, 2019)

I bought GMO Cake off the reverse auction and got 50% off then the discount went away when I tried to snag another auction. Guess it's only good for one order? Thank god is all I have to say...saved me a pile of $$$.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 4, 2019)

I don’t even know much about this WiFi gear.... But damn I COULD NOT RESIST


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 4, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Dubstep anyone ?? Kap??


I've got two about 18 days into flower now. Tall, open structure, tree type plants and extremely vigorous. Both topped to keep height in check but it didn't phase them, just let the side branching catch up with the top. If you like bushes you better train them early. 2-2.5X stretch at the least and not very leafy. Smells loud af. Definitely monster plants for the pots I have them in. Hate that I dont do pics because these are worth showing off.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 4, 2019)

Thank everyone for the info I’m guna run these but like kap my veg and flower room are full lol when I get back from my vacation I’m dropping east coast star dawg, wedding cake, & dubstep


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 4, 2019)

Ginger Viking said:


> I've got two about 18 days into flower now. Tall, open structure, tree type plants and extremely vigorous. Both topped to keep height in check but it didn't phase them, just let the side branching catch up with the top. If you like bushes you better train them early. 2-2.5X stretch at the least and not very leafy. Smells loud af. Definitely monster plants for the pots I have them in. Hate that I dont do pics because these are worth showing off.


I believe heisen said somewhere that Dubstep tested out to be one of his best crosses. It was unfortunate that adub wasnt popular enough to hold on to so i believe the adub crosses arent being made anymore. pretty sure i read that somewhere. He made a Wedding Dub and it was off the charts nice but never released it. I believe he has quite a few of those going now in his personal space.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 4, 2019)

MacDawg, few weeks in, needs longer veg next time she likes to stay squat.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Just popped G-Moozy, Snake Oil, Dubstep.. I really wanted to add Bridezilla but its been out of stock, i check religiously every day multiple times lo!
This sale going on is gonna force me to buy more lol


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 4, 2019)

Has anyone gotten the scoop from GU on if/when cookie n chem will be dropping again by chance? I have to have it lol


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Maverick2289 said:


> Has anyone gotten the scoop from GU on if/when cookie n chem will be dropping again by chance? I have to have it lol


He said 2 days ago about 4 weeks left... on another forum


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jul 4, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> He said 2 days ago about 4 weeks left... on another forum


That was referring to all the backorder options though I believe. Cookie n chem isn't on backorder.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 4, 2019)

Maverick2289 said:


> That was referring to all the backorder options though I believe. Cookie n chem isn't on backorder.


Gu posted in late may over on Chuckers that he lost the mom. No idea if he ever got it back.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 4, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> MacDawg, few weeks in, needs longer veg next time she likes to stay squat.


Looks just like my number 3 pheno which has surprised me in the end, except I accidentally left it on a dripper that was shut off...it was during flush so at the end but it did suffer drought its last 2 days, despite that it smells amazing complex sweetness kinda like berries n skunk.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 6, 2019)

man.. i forgot to send my money out for my seeds on the reverse auction.
Is there an easy way to get ahold of greenpoint to see if they will not cancel my order and allow me to send the money in the mail?
I was really excited about this and totally forgot to send the envelope... lol

Please help me!! this is the 7th day!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 6, 2019)

You're good, I'll honor it when it arrives.
Next time shoot me an email or text back the order notification between 6a-4p MT


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 6, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Gu posted in late may over on Chuckers that he lost the mom. No idea if he ever got it back.


It will make a comeback.. Too many people have the cut here in Denver


----------



## Nizza (Jul 6, 2019)

thanks alot man!! I was totally bummed now i'm not lol. I did try to message the i[email protected] greenpoint seeds yesterday when I realized the late policy.

I appreciate it Gu


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I believe heisen said somewhere that Dubstep tested out to be one of his best crosses. It was unfortunate that adub wasnt popular enough to hold on to so i believe the adub crosses arent being made anymore. pretty sure i read that somewhere. He made a Wedding Dub and it was off the charts nice but never released it. I believe he has quite a few of those going now in his personal space.


It’s strange that you keep talking about yourself in third person. Everyone but the mods know it’s you. “I read somewhere”. Gtfoh.. Lol.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 6, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> It’s strange that you keep talking about yourself in third person. Everyone but the mods know it’s you. “I read somewhere”. Gtfoh.. Lol.


I'm gonna say this one more time because you seem to be the one here with the loudest mouth and smallest brain.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 6, 2019)

GrowRijt said:


> It’s strange that you keep talking about yourself in third person. Everyone but the mods know it’s you. “I read somewhere”. Gtfoh.. Lol.


I read it too


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wow that's impressive Heisen... did you have to pay your wife to take that pic or did you just put nail polish on.. quit insulting our intelligence


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my life..I switched soil bags to eliminate pathogens and same thing?


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I'm gonna say this one more time because you seem to be the one here with the loudest mouth and smallest brain.
> 
> View attachment 4360922


Those are exactly the way I pictured his hands looking honestly. But still gtfoh. lol.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my life..I switched soil bags to eliminate pathogens and same thing?
> 
> View attachment 4360987


 1st Stake it up with a toothpick or coffee straw. 
2nd place in a tray and water from the bottom, seedling stems are weak and dampoff easy.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 6, 2019)

Nizza said:


> man.. i forgot to send my money out for my seeds on the reverse auction.
> Is there an easy way to get ahold of greenpoint to see if they will not cancel my order and allow me to send the money in the mail?
> I was really excited about this and totally forgot to send the envelope... lol
> 
> Please help me!! this is the 7th day!


I suggest you switch to crypto much easier and way faster I’m sure gps and any Swedbank would agree


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 1st Stake it up with a toothpick or coffee straw.
> 2nd place in a tray and water from the bottom, seedling stems are weak and dampoff easy.


The other gu strains do fine but the gmoozy just well......dies


----------



## numberfour (Jul 6, 2019)

Cake n Chem

#2
 

 

 

 

Flowered 3 females from 5 seeds, all had good structure with good looking frosty dense flowers. 2 were chem leaner's on the nose with #2 (above) having more cake in the mix. Sadly all 3 are heavy chem leaner's in flavour, I'm wanting some cake in the mix but its not there...impressive couch lock stone though. 

Got a couple of Cowboy Cookies 3 weeks in flower, third run now, one is a weight and the other is full on GMO nose and great flavour.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 6, 2019)

CannaBruh said:


> MacDawg, few weeks in, needs longer veg next time she likes to stay squat.


Looking good!!! I revegged my MACDawg, it's a shorty too... Gonna put this thing in a bigger pot since it's starting to bush out nice now. Still squat, but really bushy. Yours look really nice and frosty. I bet the smells are soooooooooo good too.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 6, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Thank u for the support. Thank u for noticing the skills ive learnd in 20yrs of growing..Im glad u can relate to my situation. Its got worse since those pics i posted last thst ur referring to.. Quick recap= my son wanted his buddy who he hasnt seen in months cause they was in another state. They moved back here a week or 2 ago. My wife picked up my sons friend. At 4am everyones sleepn loud banging on front door. I loaded the 45 and went for the noise not knowing it was the cops banging on door. I put 45 away and opend the door. The cops said that my boys friend was listed as run away / missing??? Im like wtf? Cop takes my boys friend and walkn away the cop says hey the smell weed is so strong coming from your house... I just blew him off and said ya id just smoke a j in garage. He left with boy. A hour later 5 cops come back with search warrant. Well i had a room full but harvested all but my last 3 plants. I had numerous jars curing in a buried cooler they didnt no bout. But they took my 3 plants that from those 3 plants i was expecting btween a 1.5-2lbs from them. And they took my lights. No ticket to me cause anything under 5 plants is a misdemeanor. They took my plants and lights and posted on front page of our small towns news paper that they busted a large grow op and cops are all smiling. A large grow op isnt 3 plants in a 5x5. My state wil b legal rec in 6 months. Now the old people that we rent from wants us out of here in 30 days.. Just great! Drawing unemployment and growing my own stash is only sources of income atm. Now we gotta move. So sick of small town bs. But they wil never stop me from growing. So ya dont no if i shud try to get medical card cause id qualify or say fuck this state and head west to a state where im not labeld as criminal cause i grow plants for me and my father to use for meds.. Such bs and cripling to start all over again. They wont b able to take my 20yrs knowledge of the plant away from me but my confidence and pride is sure hurtn right now. I hate them spineless fuckers that call themselves heros as cops.. Dont do nothing bout the crack houses, meth labs, and herion addicts, lets fuck with a family guy who only uses weed and privides for his family! Bunch of hipacrit fuckers. But thanks again for ur support and reconizing how well i can grow. Ive been trying to get my foot in the door of legal dispensaries so i can make a living off a plant im so very passionate bout by working in grow facility's cause the market wil b booming in 6months when its legal. The thing that sucks was i was going to harvest that night i got the plants taken from me.. Yes the greenpoint plants was the ones i did get to harvest cause they finished earlier than gu claimd on seed packs. The 2 things that was a positive was i did get to harvest a couple plants that they didnt find ( 1iron horse and 1 raindance) both was dank. With what i seen the raindance was better than iron horse. Iron horse had more thicker buds. Raindance had better taste. Both is good . it was my first run using hlg quantums and was quite impressd with the product they can produce. I mean rock hard nuggs.. My 2nd thing i was happy with was going againist everything u see online and hear bout using organics in hydro set up. I combined the good tasting organic methods with the explosive growth and yeild of hydro by combining the 2. Ive grown organic soils for 19yrs and this was my first hydro-soil grow. From the time tbey popd tbrew soil as sproutlngs til harvest there wasnt 1 problem with plants whole process. Thats gu's genetics and a mix of subcool and jinxproofs i made couple yrs ago. The 9 pound hammer x Chernobyl i chucked couple yrs ago turned out to b the best just from the eye of watching them grow. Didnt get to try them out but all 3 plants was solid Calyxs & trich's. 2 of 3 was pure grapey terps. 2 of 3 plants had that rare trait of growing clusters of calayx's on fan leafs and having dbl serrated edges on leaves. And the plants that did that also had up to 17 fingers on big fan leaf's. 2 of 3 was purple and 1 was lime green with buds over a foot long. That was Chernobyl dom. The 2 that was 9p hammer dom was very grape smelling. One was pure purple skittles terps that i could not wait to try it smelt so good.. The sloppy pigs did break of a nice bud that they forgot to take and they forgot a whole brown bag full of my paraphernalia and my power sources for quantums. Lol so it wasnt a total loss. I got all my seeds still so itl just b a learning experience and loss of lights and between a lb or 2 of pure dank. The fuckn spineless cops that was part of the drug team said those 3 plants was the best hes ever seen in his 17yrs of ruining peoples lives. His arm hair was matted to his arm and did say u should grow legally somewhere for the dispensaries that provides for legal market. But its just bs i hate every fuckn one of them pricks.. When u need one u wil never find one, but when u dont there crawling everywhere...Morale of story is to b absolutely positive bout all people u let in ur house cause it could end up like me.. If that kid wood of not lied to his parents and to us id still have everything. They got so lucky cause a day later plants wood of been harvested and at diff location. That shows u guys what kind of luck ive had this yr.. And the issue i had with my greenpoint orders..But they wont stop me from growing til im dead.. Hopfully things get better cause my family gets to b dragged under the bus cause i chose to tried to provide pure, clean, fresh meds for myself, my wife, and my father instead of eating pain pills like the machine wants everyone to do.. So i got some thinking to do quickly..stay here try to get a job in legal market in 6months or say fuck this state and head west to colorado and try my luck out there with getn a job in legal market. If id only just get a shot to proove myself as a grower, i no theyd b quite happy with my product. And with the new hydro- soil set up i learned is very cost efficient. But il quit yapping at u. Thanks for ur support and compliments. It really helps me so thx again buddy !!


You in IL??? just guessing, I believe med patients can grow up to 5 plants legally, hopefully when the legal rec channel kicks in Jan 2020, people 21+ without med cards can also grow too...


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my
> 
> View attachment 4360987





dakilla187 said:


> Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my life..I switched soil bags to eliminate pathogens and same thing?
> 
> View attachment 4360987



Looks like too much stretching from lack of light


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 6, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> You in IL??? just guessing, I believe med patients can grow up to 5 plants legally, hopefully when the legal rec channel kicks in Jan 2020, people 21+ without med cards can also grow too...


No home grows in illinois with rec and to get a med card is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> The other gu strains do fine but the gmoozy just well......dies
> View attachment 4361001


Doesn't sound like the soil since all the other seeds grow fine.
It's possible gmoozy had some PM or other fungus on the mother plants that made the seeds. He dried them, harvested the beans and packaged them. Then when you plant the seeds, the spores on the shells and in the package grow and kill the sprouts.
Just a theory mind you, but if correct, a good wash with hydrogen peroxide and sterile handling procedures while planting may get you to success.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No home grows in illinois with rec and to get a med card is a bit ridiculous.


they don't want anything cutting into the tax revenue


----------



## hillbill (Jul 6, 2019)

1 female and 4 males for Butch Cassidy after 0/4 with Cowboy Kush.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Wow that's impressive Heisen... did you have to pay your wife to take that pic or did you just put nail polish on.. quit insulting our intelligence


I was going to say it's Mrs. Heisen but you beat me to it.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was going to say it's Mrs. Heisen but you beat me to it.


I could be mrs. Trump but I don't really see how it's relevant to the discussion about greenpoint. H wasnt lying when he said people in a small circle are infatuated with his whereabouts and personal well being. #neverletup


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I could be mrs. Trump but I don't really see how it's relevant to the discussion about greenpoint. H wasnt lying when he said people in a small circle are infatuated with his whereabouts and personal well being. #neverletup


Don't you have a forum to run. If we cared where you were we would be there kissing your azz


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> I could be mrs. Trump but I don't really see how it's relevant to the discussion about greenpoint. H wasnt lying when he said people in a small circle are infatuated with his whereabouts and personal well being. #neverletup


Multiple Heisen socks have been busted trying to return to RIU after being banned, so who is really the "infatuated" one?
All of his chucker stats are pitiful compared to his arch nemesis RIU, so I understand why he's _*obsessed*_. (A much more appropriate word than infatuated.)

Also, 'H' is slang for heroin. 
Hmm...


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 6, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> You in IL??? just guessing, I believe med patients can grow up to 5 plants legally, hopefully when the legal rec channel kicks in Jan 2020, people 21+ without med cards can also grow too...


Ya thats when it starts for rec but they changed the bill to get it to pass cause state police was bitchn and moaning like usual. Now only medical card patients are only ones aloud to grow up to 5 plants. Not rec users. Sucks ass! State police bitching was the reason rec cant grow. But they arnt affraid of taking there part of taxes that they get from weed sales . anymore after 40 yrs of living here there isnt anything thatll surprise me at this point.. Crooked ass chicago politicians for ya..


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No home grows in illinois with rec and to get a med card is a bit ridiculous.


Yeah, thats exactly what I thought before last week with the home grows... There's a place in Lincolnwood that can help with the med card. But I agree it's difficult to get a med card in IL... I'm going to keep an eye on the proposed state regs... the first version I read only allowed med patients to grow. The revised regs were presented to me last week and the way it's written seems like they will allow 21+ to grow too?!?... I forget the source... But when it was presented to me, I couldn't believe it either. Either way, looking forward to Jan 2020 and how the state is going to do this thing with the rec channel.


----------



## SFnone (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my life..I switched soil bags to eliminate pathogens and same thing?
> 
> View attachment 4360987


I don't know bout that strain, but I have some Bodhi's herer hp that keep doing that too... and a while back had some ghost og s1s that did it also... who knows...


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 6, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Ya thats when it starts for rec but they changed the bill to get it to pass cause state police was bitchn and moaning like usual. Now only medical card patients are only ones aloud to grow up to 5 plants. Not rec users. Sucks ass! State police bitching was the reason rec cant grow. But they arnt affraid of taking there part of taxes that they get from weed sales . anymore after 40 yrs of living here there isnt anything thatll surprise me at this point.. Crooked ass chicago politicians for ya..


Yeah man I hear you there!!! I'm going for my med card soon for this reason. If you don't have it I'll send you a pm, as soon as I know for sure this place works out. A few of my friends have tried them and were successful in getting their med status.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Don't you have a forum to run. If we cared where you were we would be there kissing your azz


Who is this we you speak of because it doesn't look like you 3 amigos are getting much support. I mean after all Greenpoint does carry heisens seeds so it seems he is somewhat relevant to this thread. Probably more relevant than the backwards opinions of a couple miserable chatters. It's funny because I went back and read this thread and it seems everytime I see the McDonalds avatar or the blue flag there is some sort of controversy or just negative input. Are you guys truly this miserable? I cant even comment on the other repulsive character as he seems somewhat disturbed emotionally. Best to just steer clear from that. As much as I would love to get down in the gutter and continue to argue with stupidity I'm afraid I have to use the forum ignore function.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Who is this we you speak of because it doesn't look like you 3 amigos are getting much support. I mean after all Greenpoint does carry heisens seeds so it seems he is somewhat relevant to this thread. Probably more relevant than the backwards opinions of a couple miserable chatters. It's funny because I went back and read this thread and it seems everytime I see the McDonalds avatar or the blue flag there is some sort of controversy or just negative input. Are you guys truly this miserable? I cant even comment on the other repulsive character as he seems somewhat disturbed emotionally. Best to just steer clear from that. As much as I would love to get down in the gutter and continue to argue with stupidity I'm afraid I have to use the forum ignore function.


So now we are "miserable" for speaking the truth about someone who has proven to be the epitome of unprofessional behavior? 

You aren't very smart.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 6, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah man I hear you there!!! I'm going for my med card soon for this reason. If you don't have it I'll send you a pm, as soon as I know for sure this place works out. A few of my friends have tried them and were successful in getting their med status.


let me know as well if u don't mind


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 6, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Who is this we you speak of because it doesn't look like you 3 amigos are getting much support. I mean after all Greenpoint does carry heisens seeds so it seems he is somewhat relevant to this thread. Probably more relevant than the backwards opinions of a couple miserable chatters. It's funny because I went back and read this thread and it seems everytime I see the McDonalds avatar or the blue flag there is some sort of controversy or just negative input. Are you guys truly this miserable? I cant even comment on the other repulsive character as he seems somewhat disturbed emotionally. Best to just steer clear from that. As much as I would love to get down in the gutter and continue to argue with stupidity I'm afraid I have to use the forum ignore function.


I am far from miserable in fact I'm the most happy go lucky guy you will ever meet. But that doesn't mean I'm not going to call BS out or as you put it "controversy". 
Relevant? I have about 50 packs of GU's seeds, how many do you have? Oh besides the 1's you chopped early and pissed on

Now go back to your garden and pick those lower balls and tell yourself it's ok because they won't grow back.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah, thats exactly what I thought before last week with the home grows... There's a place in Lincolnwood that can help with the med card. But I agree it's difficult to get a med card in IL... I'm going to keep an eye on the proposed state regs... the first version I read only allowed med patients to grow. The revised regs were presented to me last week and the way it's written seems like they will allow 21+ to grow too?!?... I forget the source... But when it was presented to me, I couldn't believe it either. Either way, looking forward to Jan 2020 and how the state is going to do this thing with the rec channel.


MO, same day service, lol, applied and paid 830 in the morn and got my self cultivation and patient card via email at 430 same day. You guys been waitin a long time for things to get right.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No home grows in illinois with rec and to get a med card is a bit ridiculous.


Ridiculous is right. So many hoops to jump threw and the cash that is needed is a joke too. Plus its kinda pricey to b medical card holder..They only passed it for the money itl produce and could care less bout the actual humans it helps get threw each day. But it dont take a genius to see wtf is gonna happen here in land of lincoln. We wil b out of products within first 6 months for rec buyers. Plus 90% of shops wil b at northern part of state. If from soithern u get a couple shops to choose from or drive all day to get variety.. We got 3 times the population than colorado doés..Colorado has over a 1000 stores u can buy from. Illinois will have 50 dispensaries starting January 1 2020. .. In July2020 they wil b issuing 50 craft growers new licenses to break ground on 50 new stores.. So figure all the bs involved in finding location, getn the ok from a city, building the store, then growing as much as they are aloud, drying curing, then to shelves. Ok itl b sum time for them to take off.. Then July 2021 they are gonna issue 100 new licenses .. Medical card holders get first choice when rec goes legal. Medical patients get 5 plants tgey can grow but u gotta register and give em every detail bout your plan on growing. To open buisness just for all licenses and applications is 250,000-500,000. After buisnesses rush to get their products out to sell , now what kind of quality do u think will b flooded for us to buy?? Total bs garbage is what be for top dollar.. Full of Monsanto's fine chemicals , and speed dried to bring out the fine terpy flavors..... Ya right...lol. So for me at least il keep trying to get medical card and grow. If it happens its just a fine as long as i keep to 5 or less.. Also its tuff for me now cause i gotta start over cause my normal doctor that ive mentiond it to him has recently died and im stuck to searching for a doctor. But i do qualify with 2 conditions in my state. So its just a pain in rear that takes time and sum cash.. Thx sorry 4 long reply but to stay on point with forum heres a pic of a iron horse or raindance. Not sure label got wet erased my ink but its 1 or other. Not sure if it was my leds or the hydro- soil experiment i did to grow them but both plants finished b4 the #of days on seed packs.. Rock hard nuggs with 50% amber. I kept second guessing myself cause of seed pack said around 70 days give or take. But from first day of 12/12 til finish was 54 days. First set of pistils turned orange then grew more calayx's with more white hairs that was almost all orange when i pulled them. Ive lost a couple plants in past yrs from not harvesting in peak harvest time frame and it sucked.  


jonesaa said:


> Yeah man I hear you there!!! I'm going for my med card soon for this reason. If you don't have it I'll send you a pm, as soon as I know for sure this place works out. A few of my friends have tried them and were successful in getting their med status.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 6, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah man I hear you there!!! I'm going for my med card soon for this reason. If you don't have it I'll send you a pm, as soon as I know for sure this place works out. A few of my friends have tried them and were successful in getting their med status.


Ya do that for sure let me no how it goes. Good to no your another from this state.. Thx


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> MO, same day service, lol, applied and paid 830 in the morn and got my self cultivation and patient card via email at 430 same day. You guys been waitin a long time for things to get right.


Dam thats service.. How much it cost u if u dont mind sharing? And are the limits similiar to Illinois? Whats different? Cause dam that was easy for u to get..? Am jealous but am glad for u.. Shudnt b told u cant use weed instead of dam perscription pills.. Good luck dude im less than a hour from stl.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 6, 2019)

100 office visit, I had my records in hand, ducks in a row, so to speak, 100 self cultivation fee, 25 patient fee. They take credit cards, lol. I believe, home cultivator can have up to 90 day supply at site, but the recommendation is for 4 oz a month max to get more you need the 2nd dr recomm. The clinic I went to is doing teleconfrencing for that same price due to the redneck drs.charging 2-300 a visit in the next biggest city around these parts. St Lou got 3.8 mil in cannabis retail licence app fees they said. They send you an Ecard, so when you print it, its on paper. Oklahoma is already turning them down, saying to wait for the hard card. MO stating there will be no hard card, almost like they did it on purpose. And Arkansas turns out has a qualifying visitor patient app to get to use their clubs that are just opening up. Got wild in this neck of the woods quick, especially if you guys get to goin. The midwest coast, go figure. lol.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 6, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I am far from miserable in fact I'm the most happy go lucky guy you will ever meet. But that doesn't mean I'm not going to call BS out or as you put it "controversy".
> Relevant? I have about 50 packs of GU's seeds, how many do you have? Oh besides the 1's you chopped early and pissed on
> 
> Now go back to your garden and pick those lower balls and tell yourself it's ok because they won't grow back.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 1 female and 4 males for Butch Cassidy after 0/4 with Cowboy Kush.


Hope its a goody! And bummer about the bad luck, next will be 5 for 5 female.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 7, 2019)

Boosky said:


> Hope its a goody! And bummer about the bad luck, next will be 5 for 5 female.


I had 3 of 3 male but not stressing I’m sure a dope fem would pop out!! I’m crossing my fingers on that hell angel pheno


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 7, 2019)

Cookies N Chem
She started foxtailing, I’m pretty sure it was because of the high temps. She also withstood ridiculously high humidity when everything else succumbed to bud rot. I’m gonna keep a clone around for flowering later this fall.

Just wanted to add this pic, it was taken maybe a little over a week ago.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 7, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> let me know as well if u don't mind


Will do!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 1 female and 4 males for Butch Cassidy after 0/4 with Cowboy Kush.


DEEPEST APOLOGIES!!! UNINTENTIONAL MISGUIDING INFORMATION. FAKE NEWS!
BUTCH CASSIDY is 3/5 females at my house!!!
Identification error by me caused by brain fart.

Looks like Soulmates (Bodhi) are likely 1/5, not Butch Cassidy.


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Who is this we you speak of because it doesn't look like you 3 amigos are getting much support. I mean after all Greenpoint does carry heisens seeds so it seems he is somewhat relevant to this thread. Probably more relevant than the backwards opinions of a couple miserable chatters. It's funny because I went back and read this thread and it seems everytime I see the McDonalds avatar or the blue flag there is some sort of controversy or just negative input. Are you guys truly this miserable? I cant even comment on the other repulsive character as he seems somewhat disturbed emotionally. Best to just steer clear from that. As much as I would love to get down in the gutter and continue to argue with stupidity I'm afraid I have to use the forum ignore function.


Hey,I like your username,Friday is a great reminder of the 90's,and a much simpler time(for me anyways)
I think what a few of us are getting hung up on,are your pics.The one of yours looks exactly like heisens unfinished building.You know,the one with the foam insulation in the seam?It would go a long ways,if you might be able to explain that.

As far as ppl being negative or miserable,we all can be a little guilty of that,even Heisen


Heisengrow said:


> None of the above dummy,I just gave away 500 dollars worth of greenpoint cause it sucks,I'm sorry I have higher standards than you


See?

But when it comes to smell description,Heisen really wins in that department and really added a lot the gps thread,did you catch this gem?


Heisengrow said:


> smelling an old rutted up buck best way I can describe with a hint of like fat girl pussy cheese.


What was that strain? Makes me want to run out and grab it! Keepin it classy!

His heart is totally in the right spot for growing as well


Heisengrow said:


> My wife smokes more weed than anyone in this state I guarantee you that.she is the primary reason I grow because number one my dick ain't gonna suck itself


Awwww,sweet isnt he?

So if a few of us seem miserable,or we come off as "haters"maybe its due to the toxic posts Heisen himself put out on display.Fair enough?


@althor @thenotsoesoteric us "haters" havent been quieted over in the heisenbean thread because of a few plants in veg,we've all been banned from commenting.

Couple copper chems still in solos.Need to be up potted.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

sux to find out you don't have the power you thought you had, when the boss and his new cohort can control the content, lmfao. Boy, that's gotta sting a minute, thats for sure, lol. And hes still goin like the energizer bunny, and now looks like Gu has accepted him over past differences, like adult grown men should if they settle their probs. lol does it just make your teeth grind? LMFAO


----------



## natureboygrower (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> sux to find out you don't have the power you thought you had, when the boss and his new cohort can control the content, lmfao. Boy, that's gotta sting a minute, thats for sure, lol. And hes still goin like the energizer bunny, and now looks like Gu has accepted him over past differences, like adult grown men should if they settle their probs. lol does it just make your teeth grind? LMFAO


Talking to me? @ me nxt time.You sure do a lot of campaigning for the ol chap.Hope youre getting something for all your hard work. 
Teeth grinding? Not since my last rail of coke almost 20 years ago.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

just making a point they've obviously moved on, all that other is in the past, the proof is in the pudding that will be coming up shortly. But they were adult enough to move on, like grown men, that's all I was saying, lol. But its not the same Gu Greenpoint thread as the old days, I'd say get used to it, so as not to be upset. Heisenburg is part of the deal now, like it or not. hehe


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

Jus pick all the ballz off right-the proof is in da pudding


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

Breeding in 'Merica is most generally throwing pollen at a famous Clone. Not developing strains through selecting from hundreds or thousands of plants repeatedly through several generations. Also pretty hard to find much without a Chem somewhere in the lineage. Just the way things have evolved.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> proof in the pudding that Gu took him on, do you see Gu complaining? lol You ever wonder why many of the same people have the same hermie probs with many different strains? Its obviously the strain, lmfao.


Think you spoke truth by accident.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> proof in the pudding that Gu took him on, do you see Gu complaining? lol You ever wonder why many of the same people have the same hermie probs with many different strains? Its obviously the strain, lmfao.


Who gives a fook if gu is complaining-Not the same strain numb nutz-might wanna do some research before you run your cocksuckers-at the lake on da boat I'll be back later today to see some more of your goofy shit


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

The tribalism is very palpable. It's funny to me, perspective being everything here. I don't think either side should defend their positions by attacking H, Gu or each other but here we are.... lol

Personally, having all these GPS packs as back ups to the back up plans; basically no plan to grow any of them out. Being on the opposite side of things; not personally being the biggest fan of Gu's personality (disorder) or ethics, pigeon-holed into continued GPS patronage to obtain things I actually want to grow, from Heisen. I understand it's a mutually beneficial relationship financially and honestly the best stepping stone for H to a more reputable purveyor of seeds, for the time being. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, only thing I can do is squirm wildly while I keep mailing money to Gu.

For austerity the monkeys hating on H should be slinging shit at Gu as well, truth be told. Obviously a few of them have some confirmation bias, currently/previously running tons of GPS and more in the vault it's hard to see the fault in their own stars. 

I could name 5 GPS strains off the top of my head that if you grew 2 packs of em you'd be picking intercalary meristem balls off the lowers of a few if you flowered the seed plants. I could even show proof from previous posts if I felt like sifting through thousands of messages. Be equal opportunity haters and blow up Gu with your hater-bombs as well.

Where them pitch forks at, boys?  

But seriously, doesn't it get old? Your biggest voice is your dollars, not text. Being guilty of it myself in the past I realize how small of a man it makes you appear.  

Be more like Gu, man up and let bygones be bygones. Be more like H, man up and let bygones be bygones. Or not, if you want to be a small man "ainter" that's totally your choice. Some childish shit guys..... immaturity or instability be damned.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

natureboygrower said:


> Talking to me? @ me nxt time.You sure do a lot of campaigning for the ol chap.Hope youre getting something for all your hard work.
> Teeth grinding? Not since my last rail of coke almost 20 years ago.


He is an admin at Heisen's web site.
I think people feel sorry for Heisen and want to help him succeed.
Unfortunately, a tiger can't change his stripes.
I've worked with many unprofessional people over the years and they are sloppy -- it's in their DNA.

And I wasn't kidding when I said I wish I had never given him my personal information.
His cyber Neverland won't last.
Sloppy is, as sloppy does.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Breeding in 'Merica is most generally throwing pollen at a famous Clone. Not developing strains through selecting from hundreds or thousands of plants repeatedly through several generations. Also pretty hard to find much without a Chem somewhere in the lineage. Just the way things have evolved.


Yep, nobody puts in the work anymore. 
Then they think a pack of untested F1/S1 pollen chucks is worth $100???
LOL


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 7, 2019)

This "shit" will never cease.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The tribalism is very palpable. It's funny to me, perspective being everything here. I don't think either side should defend their positions by attacking H, Gu or each other but here we are.... lol
> 
> Personally, having all these GPS packs as back ups to the back up plans; basically no plan to grow any of them out. Being on the opposite side of things; not personally being the biggest fan of Gu's personality (disorder) or ethics, pigeon-holed into continued GPS patronage to obtain things I actually want to grow, from Heisen. I understand it's a mutually beneficial relationship financially and honestly the best stepping stone for H to a more reputable purveyor of seeds, for the time being. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, only thing I can do is squirm wildly while I keep mailing money to Gu.
> 
> ...


People are people and there's a shitload of projection going on here. 
Sometimes I'm in the mood to read bullshit and laugh, but other times I'm a little punchy. (You know why.) 

Everyone has their moments...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> This "shit" will never cease.


You got that right.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> He is an admin at Heisen's web site.
> I think people feel sorry for Heisen and want to help him succeed.
> Unfortunately, a tiger can't change his stripes.
> I've worked with many unprofessional people over the years and they are sloppy -- it's in their DNA.
> ...


if you mean me, lmfao, you have resorted to lying, im not surprised. You must be thinkin of Main Cola or someone, Im not admin, lmfao. Look at the attention whores come out when Q says it like a man and tells it like it is. You aren't one of the hermie crew, are you? Herms with bout everything you try? lol, j/k bro, but you way off. Im not techie at all, no way I could be an admin.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> This "shit" will never cease.


even after they become business associates, AFTER all was said and done, still can't let it be, lol


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, nobody puts in the work anymore.
> Then they think a pack of untested F1/S1 pollen chucks is worth $100???
> LOL


Did heisen send you 2 packs for free? Story I read is you started trashing GPS on another thread, and heisen got on you about your constant flip flopping and complaining. Than you got mouthy with a mod and was banned. After all your trash talking you showed up over here sucking up. Just pick a side and stick with it. I think a lot of folks here just ignore your flip flop post. I'm trying really hard to restrain my iggy button finger.

Also as I recall H didn't support your ban but he stands behind his mods.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> if you mean me, lmfao, you have resorted to lying, im not surprised. You must be thinkin of Main Cola or someone, Im not admin, lmfao. Look at the attention whores come out when Q says it like a man and tells it like it is. You aren't one of the hermie crew, are you? Herms with bout everything you try? lol, j/k bro, but you way off. Im not techie at all, no way I could be an admin.


Well look at you; fishing for a response like a little girl. 
lol

I know you can do better...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 7, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Did heisen send you 2 packs for free? Story I read is you started trashing GPS on another thread, and heisen got on you about your constant flip flopping and complaining. Than you got mouthy with a mod and was banned. After all your trash talking you showed up over here sucking up. Just pick a side and stick with it. I think a lot of folks here just ignore your flip flop post. I'm trying really hard to restrain my iggy button finger.
> 
> Also as I recall H didn't support your ban but he stands behind his mods.


I love the way you speak in 3rd person. 
Or are you Mrs H? 
Or maybe Mrs Gu? 

Heisen was drinking (again) and jumped me for no reason (again). Please provide the unedited posts for everyone to read. 

You aren't very smart.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 7, 2019)

Too much drama in this thread come on gentlemen stay on topic let’s keep it strictly feedback so others can see and or learn from what they are buying. I don’t give a fuck who is who


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love the way you speak in 3rd person.
> Or are you Mrs H?
> Or maybe Mrs Gu?
> 
> ...


For no reason? It's all on the greenpoint thread and NOTHING has been edited as the mods can back up that statement as you can also see in the screenshot. You and another poster was bashing greenpoint that started on page 5 and continued to go on. H made a valid point. Than you resorted to insults and name calling. Can you for once accept responsibility for a mishap or just admit you was wrong? I've seen H own up to plenty of mistakes. 
The funny part about the whole situation is after all that you came back here and started kissing ass and buying seeds on auction. I've seen flip flop but you seriously take it to a new level.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The tribalism is very palpable. It's funny to me, perspective being everything here. I don't think either side should defend their positions by attacking H, Gu or each other but here we are.... lol
> 
> Personally, having all these GPS packs as back ups to the back up plans; basically no plan to grow any of them out. Being on the opposite side of things; not personally being the biggest fan of Gu's personality (disorder) or ethics, pigeon-holed into continued GPS patronage to obtain things I actually want to grow, from Heisen. I understand it's a mutually beneficial relationship financially and honestly the best stepping stone for H to a more reputable purveyor of seeds, for the time being. I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, only thing I can do is squirm wildly while I keep mailing money to Gu.
> 
> ...


Could you dumb all this mumbo jumbo down for me-what are you tryin to say?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well look at you; fishing for a response like a little girl.
> lol
> 
> I know you can do better...


lol, nice try, cupcake, I did look back, you are part of the professional hermie growers group, lmfao.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Could you dumb all this mumbo jumbo down for me-what are you tryin to say?


If you can't comprehend what I typed maybe you shouldn't be further retarding your mental capability with marijuana. Read a book and stop hating on people that have/had no impact on your life.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you can't comprehend what I typed maybe you shouldn't be further retarding your mental capability with marijuana. Read a book and stop hating on people that have/had no impact on your life.


Didn't know marijuana did this"retarding"-not "hating" on anybody soft sak-your hero's gear been throwing ballz that's all-can you recomend a good book?


----------



## elephantSea (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, nobody puts in the work anymore.
> Then they think a pack of untested F1/S1 pollen chucks is worth $100???
> LOL


I dunno. not trying to call you out or anything, just thinking out loud. It would cost me more than $100 to find a decent male plant and cross it with any of my keeper females. It would then cost more $ to grow out no more than 10-15 of those beans to determine if it's a success or worth looking further into. If not, then all those extra beans are trash, and at least two cycles wasted. If I'm buying from someone I trust, then I can reduce this process down a few months, and not have to deal with male plants, at the cost of $100. I can justify this from the right, reputable breeder. But yeah, from some no name joe grower - I don't have time to mess around.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Didn't know marijuana did this"retarding"-not "hating" on anybody soft sak-your hero's gear been throwing ballz that's all-can you recomend a good book?


He's definitely not my hero, I'd put him as a peer with whom I'd like to continue having a more than amicable relationship. 

The balls aren't his fault, he didn't make any of the seeds or find any of the clones. Gotta sift through others' shit to make gold of his own, all a step in the process. These balls also came from seed plants which is VERY common given the genetics. You'd have realized that yourself if you weren't so busy trolling/hating.

I'd suggest Harry Potter since you seem to prefer existing in a land of make-believe. Beware the lexicon gets more complex and the story more dark as the series continues. You might get stuck in book 3, keep a dictionary nearby.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> He's definitely not my hero, I'd put him as a peer with whom I'd like to continue having a more than amicable relationship.
> 
> The balls aren't his fault, he didn't make any of the seeds or find any of the clones. Gotta sift through others' shit to make gold of his own, all a step in the process. These balls also came from seed plants which is VERY common given the genetics. You'd have realized that yourself if you weren't so busy trolling/hating.
> 
> I'd suggest Harry Potter since you seem to prefer existing in a land of make-believe. Beware the lexicon gets more complex and the story more dark as the series continues. You might get stuck in book 3, keep a dictionary nearby.


"The balls aren't his fault, he didn't make any of the seeds or find any of the clones"
That statement right there makes me a non customer-so who's fault is it? He sold the beans
Also harry twatter sounds like your auto biography no thanks I dont dig otto's
Good luck


----------



## quiescent (Jul 7, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> "The balls aren't his fault, he didn't make any of the seeds or find any of the clones"
> That statement right there makes me a non customer-so who's fault is it? He sold the beans
> Also harry twatter sounds like your auto biography no thanks I dont dig otto's
> Good luck


So you're gonna let that statement from someone other than the seed maker after months of snide comments and the recent outright hating make you a non-customer? Your loss I guess. 






It's no one's fault but more the nature of it man. Shit smells bad, it's not anyone's fault other than your own for smelling it. There isn't always someone to blame for everything negative.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 7, 2019)

Eagle Scout with Canna’s LVTK in the back, both in Final Ripen eta next friday or so
I had one small branch from the eagle die couple weeks back, its dried and bagged and has fabulous bag appeal for not fully ripened flowers... Very happy with my eagle scout, the clone is already bigger then this first tester plant

The tops are enormous but only toward the top is it full dense, towards the middle you can kind of open it up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 7, 2019)

Happy sunday folks. Its a good day to burn one and let go of some of that negative energy. Peace y'all.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 7, 2019)

What is the synonym for pessimism in psychology as a disorder? Has to be one.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You got that right.


lol right back atcha Chunk . My post wasn't directed at anyone in particular...but yea.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2019)

California Cannon comes highly recommended for insomnia by my wife. She says much better than Sour Bubble and seems to like it better than Bodhi Black Triangle.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 7, 2019)

quiescent said:


> He's definitely not my hero, I'd put him as a peer with whom I'd like to continue having a more than amicable relationship.
> 
> The balls aren't his fault, he didn't make any of the seeds or find any of the clones. Gotta sift through others' shit to make gold of his own, all a step in the process. These balls also came from seed plants which is VERY common given the genetics. You'd have realized that yourself if you weren't so busy trolling/hating.
> 
> I'd suggest Harry Potter since you seem to prefer existing in a land of make-believe. Beware the lexicon gets more complex and the story more dark as the series continues. You might get stuck in book 3, keep a dictionary nearby.


You make any excuse possible for this guy


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2019)

Jelly pie 29 days


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

Well since I can't post in the heisenbean thread anymore and people are over there talking shit about me I might as well bring it here. 

I didn't fuck with Heisens Paypal, I fucked with heisen about getting my money back but that was after he offered the money back but refused to send me his address so I could actually send the beans back. I promised him three times I would not contact them and I did not contact them. He's calling me a nark and get this. He has now posted the private PM we had over on Chuckers.

Do you want to buy seeds from a guy that would post your private PM in a forum in which he blocked you? I have no idea what he posted over there or what he did to edit it or if he even removed my contact info. 

Mr sock puppet is posting PM's from a Customer on a forum that he blocked that customer from. I told his sock puppet if he wanted he could post it here as long as he did a full screenshot without the customer info and that it had to be posted here and that all of it had to be posted, everything, not some edited up crap. I did not want it posted in a place where I can't see what he did with it or what was left out etc. But either way, do you want to do business with a guy who would post your PM's on his forum where you can't even defend yourself? Would you buy medicine from a person with that kind of ethics? 

And yes I'm pissed but not about the seeds. I was offered all these strains or most of them in clone form and turned them down. I even told him that he could take the seeds back and if he didn't give me the money back I still wouldn't report him to paypal and that he could just pack the money and the seeds up his backside. I'm pissed that he called me a rat and that he keeps lying about me. And now I'm really pissed that he posted the PM's in a place where I can't see what he did to them or defend myself. 

Keep doing business with this guy and eventually you will be on my end of things and see how it feels.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

Its obvious when a person reads the pm posted over there, what your intention was, especially when you asked if he was sending your money back, said cool, you won't have to ask paypal then. Now what the fuck, that sure sounds like you planned on asking paypal for your money back immediately. Then the next morn when he logged into Paypal to return your money, acct closed. Cmon man. And if you was set up like you mentioned, this wouldn't be as big of deal as you are making it, you are scorching every thread you can. lol, I can screenshot the pm at Heisen's, Im sure it will shut some people up for sure. Let me know what you wanna do.


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 8, 2019)

I guess this can be said here til the house cleaning takes place. Heisen is a personal friend of mine I trust implicitly. That being said I have read the PM between you both. Nothing edited or changed. You threatened the man's PayPal account. Repeatedly. "Lucky I dont jack your account" sound familiar? Then the same day his shit gets shut down. Honestly to me anything that happened to you from that point on you deserve and you get no pity from me. The customer is always right is some bullshit to me and I myself am one. Then you have the balls to insinuate he would lower himself to your level and compromise YOUR security, or post your personal details. You threatened his. That is a fact. You should know better than that. In this game its 100 percent off limits and I would be more than happy to never have a cent of your money ever again if I was in his shoes.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Its obvious when a person reads the pm posted over there, what your intention was, especially when you asked if he was sending your money back, said cool, you won't have to ask paypal then. Now what the fuck, that sure sounds like you planned on asking paypal for your money back immediately. Then the next morn when he logged into Paypal to return your money, acct closed. Cmon man. And if you was set up like you mentioned, this wouldn't be as big of deal as you are making it, you are scorching every thread you can. lol, I can screenshot the pm at Heisen's, Im sure it will shut some people up for sure. Let me know what you wanna do.


Dude, I don't know what creative editing he did over there but I know I didn't contact paypal and you shouldn't be standing up for someone who would post private PM's in a place where you can't even defend yourself. Would you want someone doing this to you and honestly why would you even come close to defending someone who would post their customers PM's? You have to know that he's being a total shit for posting them over there where I can't read them. You also know that I gave him permission to post them here and under what conditions I agreed to allowing him to post them. Anyone who would post private PM against the will of their customer is a complete and total ass and nobody should stand up for that kind of behavior I don't care what kind of past you have with him.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> I guess this can be said here til the house cleaning takes place. Heisen is a personal friend of mine I trust implicitly. That being said I have read the PM between you both. Nothing edited or changed. You threatened the man's PayPal account. Repeatedly. Then the same day his shit gets shut down. Honestly to me anything that happened to you from that point on you deserve and you get no pity from me. The customer is always right is some bullshit to me and I myself am one. Then you have the balls to insinuate he would lower himself to your level and compromise YOUR security, or post your personal details. You threatened his. That is a fact. You should know better than that. In this game its 100 percent off limits and I would be more than happy to never have a cent of your money ever again if I was in his shoes.


Dude I don't know what he posted over there but I didn't contact them period, I did not call them, I did not e-mail them, I did not even leave a note in the comment section, nothing nada.

You can stand up for a piece of garbage that posts customers PM's if you want, but it's not really defensible in the least. 

I told him he could take his seeds and the money and I would not contact paypal did you read that part or did he not post it?

And if you read them do you not see where I told him repeatedly that I was not going to contact paypal? Be honest, because if that isn't included in what he posted over there you have not read the whole thing, not even close. I told him more than once that I was not going to contact paypal and that I was just fucking with him in return for fucking with me. I said a bunch of times I would not contact paypal. Did he, or did he not include those parts of the PM? If he did put that in, then why are you not including the fact that I told him over and over that I would not contact paypal? A little bit one sided aren't you?


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 8, 2019)

no editing, I read the whole stream of messages and it really explains many things. All Im gonna say. There is no personal info on them except for posen's handle. So your paranoid worrying is misplaced and if you weren't scorching every thread, he woudn't have had to post it. But you gotta have the last say, no matter what, lol, so go ahead. You dont' want anyone offerings trying to help you, you just want to bitch and at this point, its a he said he said cept one he has a some pm's that are very damning looking on your part, just saying, goin by the times, what you said bout if he sent the money, you wouldn't have to ask paypal, etc. Your talkin to him as Posen and admitting you re 18650. Now cmon man, you just diggin yourself in a deeper hole, lol,


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no editing, I read the whole stream of messages and it really explains many things. All Im gonna say. There is no personal info on them except for posen's handle. So your paranoid worrying is misplaced and if you weren't scorching every thread, he woudn't have had to post it. But you gotta have the last say, no matter what, lol, so go ahead. You dont' want anyone offerings trying to help you, you just want to bitch and at this point, its a he said he said cept one he has a some pm's that are very damning looking on your part, just saying, goin by the times, what you said bout if he sent the money, you wouldn't have to ask paypal, etc. Your talkin to him as Posen and admitting you re 18650. Now cmon man, you just diggin yourself in a deeper hole, lol,


Again I don't know what he posted was it a screen shot or copied and pasted. If it's the whole thing then you will see where I repeatedly told him I would not contact paypal, not even if he didn't send me my money back. Did you read that part or did he leave it out? Did you read the part where I told him he could keep the seeds and the money and pack them up his ass if he wasn't man enough to send me money back AFTER he offered it?

Dude I turned down your kind offer of free seeds for the same reason I turned down Jessie's offer of all his cuts. It's not about the seeds and I'm really not interested in growing any of this stuff, it all seems kind of wack to me now anyway. I'm not asking for charity, I'm not desperate for seeds and although the timing looks bad I did in fact tell him more than once that I would not contact paypal, if that is not included in there then he is not posting all of it.

Oh and I don't care what you say, nobody on Earth would think it's cool to have their PM's posted on any site let alone one where you can't look at them or defend yourself. You people should not be standing up for this behavior in the least. I told him he could post them here, in full where I could see if they were edited or not. YOU know that's what I told him and you don't care that he's posting them over there. What do you think that says about your ethics?


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 8, 2019)

18six50 said:


> Dude I don't know what he posted over there but I didn't contact them period, I did not call them, I did not e-mail them, I did not even leave a note in the comment section, nothing nada.
> 
> You can stand up for a piece of garbage that posts customers PM's if you want, but it's not really defensible in the least.
> 
> ...


Yes those parts are there. But step back for one second and turn the table. Me and you do business. I become unhappy with you for whatever reason and threaten your security. THEN I say multiple times I wont. And LOL scared you didnt I. How would you proceed? How would anyone? I personally would think you are a loose cannon and unstable and/or untrustable. The multiple names, threads, posts do not really lead me the other way.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 8, 2019)

Y'all are gonna push me have to start posting pictures again who in this thread really cares about whatever you're arguing about besides like the same 3 people posting? Just private message eachother


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Y'all are gonna push me have to start posting pictures again who in this thread really cares about whatever you're arguing about besides like the same 3 people posting? Just private message eachother


Apologies for derailing. I usually stay out of it. But this one going to far for me. Bring on some killer pics!


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Y'all are gonna push me have to start posting pictures again who in this thread really cares about whatever you're arguing about besides like the same 3 people posting? Just private message eachother


Oh I don't know, maybe people would like to know what kind of guy they are dealing with. Do you want to do business with someone who will turn around and post your PM's over there after you gave him permission to do it here where you could see if it was accurate and complete a? And even if you would don't care if people would post your PM's, you might agree that other people might want to know what to expect from the guy, right?


----------



## macamus33 (Jul 8, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Y'all are gonna push me have to start posting pictures again who in this thread really cares about whatever you're arguing about besides like the same 3 people posting? Just private message eachother


Please start posting your grow pictures. Tired of reading about this bullshit argument/disagreement. Get over it already and move on. No use beating a dead horse. Agree, this should be done with PM's, not a public forum thread.


----------



## 18six50 (Jul 8, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> Yes those parts are there. But step back for one second and turn the table. Me and you do business. I become unhappy with you for whatever reason and threaten your security. THEN I say multiple times I wont. And LOL scared you didnt I. How would you proceed? How would anyone? I personally would think you are a loose cannon and unstable and/or untrustable. The multiple names, threads, posts do not really lead me the other way.


So you did read them and you did see where I told him I would not contact them. Yet you assume I did anyway, why assume it's me even though I repeatedly said I wouldn't contact them. And yeah with the timing I get why he might think it was me, but come on how many times did I have to tell him I would not contact them? And I wasn't the one who asked for his money back. He offered it and then wouldn't send me his address, did you see that part too?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)

thought we needed a cookie in here


----------



## Turpman (Jul 8, 2019)

Cookies and chem bubble hash.
Chilling in the freezer under vacuum today. This is after 24hr air dry. Goooey stuff.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Cookies and chem bubble hash.
> Chilling in the freezer under vacuum today. This is after 24hr air dry. Goooey stuff.
> View attachment 4362089


if its bubble hash why vacuum?


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 8, 2019)

maybe he meant freeze dryer?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)

that would make more sense. My growmies O n T use a Cryo freeze drier, pretty badazz


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> thought we needed a cookie in here




Don't you mean SNICKERS??


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 8, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Don't you mean SNICKERS??


sorry only had Cowboy cookie, haven't grown a snickers yet


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 8, 2019)

Turpman said:


> Cookies and chem bubble hash.
> Chilling in the freezer under vacuum today. This is after 24hr air dry. Goooey stuff.
> View attachment 4362089


looks like poop!but i bet it messes you up


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 8, 2019)

Fuck yea flower pics are back up!! Cut the back n forth non sense! Please gents keep it on topic give feedback and or results I’m not a fan I just bought some beans to try just want to see from those who buy and have experience with theses beans that’s it !


----------



## led1k (Jul 8, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone have probs with GMoozy seeds, So far everyone of my moozy seeds sprouts and immediatly dies, like everyone..I have one seed left, this has never happened to me in all my life..I switched soil bags to eliminate pathogens and same thing?
> 
> View attachment 4360987


I started 6 and they all made it but seemed a bit upset with life. I had to stake 4 to get them off the coco. Wrapped 'em around a bamboo skewer a few times for a why not, I'm high wtf moment and all six look happy at this point.


----------



## Turpman (Jul 8, 2019)

Ya diy freeze dry.


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Jul 8, 2019)

CnC pheno #2 @day 18 of 12/12


----------



## cindysid (Jul 9, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Y'all are gonna push me have to start posting pictures again who in this thread really cares about whatever you're arguing about besides like the same 3 people posting? Just private message eachother


Amen, brother!!! Back to bud porn, PLEASE!


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 9, 2019)

Did you say bug porn?


----------



## Leighbraz (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone know when the ghost town back orders will be ready?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 9, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> Anyone know when the ghost town back orders will be ready?


I think it was said to be 4-6 weeks for the back order strains. Its been a couple weeks so should be like 2-4 weeks or so.

Edit: thats GPS back orders, not sure about Heisen's back orders.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 10, 2019)

Barn Burner peaking through the scrog saying holy shit the sun is HoT.....The tester plant had giant dense colas, I cant wait to see 30 giant tops on this sucker


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 11, 2019)

I had the same issue and Gu deleted my post! Grrr... done with greenpoint LOL


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 11, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> I had the same issue and Gu deleted my post! Grrr... done with greenpoint LOL


What same issue? I've only ordered from them once but it was a great experience. 

But on the other hand I just checked out his IG page for the first time today. There was a post with a pic of Trump's book, "The Art of The Deal". He talked Trump up as some kind of visionary businessman. If he's going to talk up one of the most blatant thieving, lying, con-men around there's a pretty good chance the he's not the kind of person I'd want my money supporting.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 11, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> What same issue? I've only ordered from them once but it was a great experience.
> 
> But on the other hand I just checked out his IG page for the first time today. There was a post with a pic of Trump's book, "The Art of The Deal". He talked Trump up as some kind of visionary businessman. If he's going to talk up one of the most blatant thieving, lying, con-men around there's a pretty good chance the he's not the kind of person I'd want my money supporting.


Yes, I think that will do it for me.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 11, 2019)

I read a book, maybe you should try it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 11, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Not for long. We're on track for 90% species extinction around the he world by the end of the century because of anthropogenic climate change and other affects we're having on ecology on every scale. But according to our self proclaimed "good looking stable genius" of a president it's not really happening.
> 
> For the most part people would rather keep their heads buried in their assholes anytime they aren't busy stuffing their faceholes with big macs and carbonated hfcs as long as that's what it takes to not realized how fucked the real world is.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Its ok, this thread is to post pictures of pakalolo and talk about pakalolo.....Climate change goes over there >>>


Speaking of pakalolo and climate change. The Hawaiian department of tourism hired a research group to come up with projections for most likely scenarios for the future of the islands after the climates shift. Their findings were that the most likely outcome is that the consistent winds that bring the rains would shift and the entire island chain will turn into deserts.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 11, 2019)

I deleted that to reduce the drama, the island is over run by tourists and newcomers from the mainland

I do my best to plant as much as i can to help the climate....and no I dont eat hamburgers lol

I put allie mc goo in my avatar to cheer you all up


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2019)

Asshole never wrote a book nor read one. Time to trade MAGA hats for “Chester The Molester” caps.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 12, 2019)

Everytime my friends visit hawaii, they don't have to go far, and they get offered some of the best smoke they've had and they are growers, lol. It just got decriminalized, so I'd say there be more visitors showin up, lol


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 12, 2019)

@Gu.. I just f’d up & forgot to send the envelope on a 4th July deal.. my daughter gave birth to my 1st granddaughter and during the coarse it slipped my mind..
I’ve emailed the office...

I understand if you can’t.. it’s been since the 4th...I normally go the next day and ship the loot.. my mistake.. I think it was around 50$ for the 2 packs...


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> I had the same issue and Gu deleted my post! Grrr... done with greenpoint LOL


The Gmoozy seeds because they had something wrong with them, and someone said mold or something which sounds right. Gu was a general asshole everytime we had contact! And Tank (so-called webmaster) was a real prick when he didn't like one of my reviews, and blocked me from the website...


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> The Gmoozy seeds because they had something wrong with them, and someone said mold or something which sounds right. Gu was a general asshole everytime we had contact! And Tank (so-called webmaster) was a real prick when he didn't like one of my reviews, and blocked me from the website...


You spammed my website for weeks. Hitting every product. You’ve been blocked


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> What same issue? I've only ordered from them once but it was a great experience.
> 
> But on the other hand I just checked out his IG page for the first time today. There was a post with a pic of Trump's book, "The Art of The Deal". He talked Trump up as some kind of visionary businessman. If he's going to talk up one of the most blatant thieving, lying, con-men around there's a pretty good chance the he's not the kind of person I'd want my money supporting.


The Gmoozy seeds because they had something wrong with them, and someone said mold or something which sounds right. Gu was a general asshole everytime we had contact! And Tank (so-called webmaster) was a real prick when he didn't like one of my reviews, and blocked me from the website...


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> You spammed my website for weeks. Hitting every product. You’ve been blocked


You sure LOL


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 12, 2019)

If you guys get swiped on reverse auction. It’s because OKsmokie is placing fake orders. Sorry guys some people are just assholes


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> got 3 gmoozy beans up and goin, they were the most vigorious of the seedlings next to the gmocake. All originated from same place. Those fems are poppin outta my plugs in one day, so I dont think there's any problem with any gmoozy seeds, jme


Quoted from earlier and what I was responding to.

Doesn't sound like the soil since all the other seeds grow fine.
It's possible gmoozy had some PM or other fungus on the mother plants that made the seeds. He dried them, harvested the beans and packaged them. Then when you plant the seeds, the spores on the shells and in the package grow and kill the sprouts.
Just a theory mind you, but if correct, a good wash with hydrogen peroxide and sterile handling procedures while planting may get you to success.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> If you guys get swiped on reverse auction. It’s because OKsmokie is placing fake orders. Sorry guys some people are just assholes


You screwed me out of $100's, but I am the asshole...WOW.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> got 3 gmoozy beans up and goin, they were the most vigorious of the seedlings next to the gmocake. All originated from same place. Those fems are poppin outta my plugs in one day, so I dont think there's any problem with any gmoozy seeds, jme


It's not. If the guy had researched them the gmoozy was made with gmo and adub. Those plants will stretch like crazy from birth so you have to support or replant the roots lower in the pots. He let em go and they fell over after they sprouted. A mold issue would have resulted in the seed tap emerging but it would have rotted in the shell. If those seeds broke ground it was 100 percent grower error. Heisen is using vigorous, big plants and the majority are needing support especially at younger stages. 
Also a weak light after germination would result in the super stretching at birth


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's not. If the guy had researched them the gmoozy was made with gmo and adub. Those plants will stretch like crazy from birth so you have to support or replant the roots lower in the pots. He let em go and they fell over after they sprouted. A mold issue would have resulted in the seed tap emerging but it would have rotted in the shell. If those seeds broke ground it was 100 percent grower error. Heisen is using vigorous, big plants and the majority are needing support especially at younger stages.
> Also a weak light after germination would result in the super stretching at birth


Mine rotted in shell, but it would have been nice for the grow advice coming from grower...I asked for help numerous times with no luck just smartass answers.


----------



## Turpman (Jul 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> It's not. If the guy had researched them the gmoozy was made with gmo and adub. Those plants will stretch like crazy from birth so you have to support or replant the roots lower in the pots. He let em go and they fell over after they sprouted. A mold issue would have resulted in the seed tap emerging but it would have rotted in the shell. If those seeds broke ground it was 100 percent grower error. Heisen is using vigorous, big plants and the majority are needing support especially at younger stages.
> Also a weak light after germination would result in the super stretching at birth


That's good to know. Thought it was my conditions. I did support for a couple weeks till they toughened up.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Mine rotted in shell, but it would have been nice for the grow advice coming from grower...I asked for help numerous times with no luck just smartass answers.


Did you try and email heisen directly? Gu is pretty busy but always makes time for his customers and he had to have a good reason to block you. Maybe a little patience and I'm sure you could have had it worked out. I've seen greenpoint go beyond the call of duty to make customers happy and I'm 100 percent sure if you had a problem he would have taken care of you. Some times growers can make small mistakes and the first to blame is the seeds. Maybe you had a pathogen on your hands when handling the seeds? I've seen heisens garden in pictures, videos and person and I can assure you he has no mold or any other issues that would cause that. 
Maybe an apology to gu and you guys can restart over and work it out.


----------



## PagingMrHerman (Jul 12, 2019)

Dropped one gmoozy and she is doing fine. My issues began with purple punch. Out of six two
sprouted. The rest did nothing. Duds. Sat in soil for two weeks didn’t open. The two that did emerge promptly died in less then a week. 

I contacted GU to let them know because I received an email asking to review purple punch. Didn’t just want to drop a negative but honest review out of the blue. Wasn’t hearing back so I left my review. Guess what all. They won’t post negative reviews. Why even bother having a review option if you only accept the positives? Once I got a nice female I was going to leave an honest review about them. Kept getting males I culled so haven’t had much to review aside from they were nice beautiful plants with vigorous growth but couldn’t speak to the flowers so I held off. 

After my non posted review I did receive a help desk email. It detailed their sorting process and explained how they strive for 100% germination and rarely have issues and a link to a germination guide. It also asked if they could send a replacement. I emailed back and accepted that offer and then nothing further happened. No acknowledgement, no beans. 

I liked greenpoint and would have continued purchasing but I won’t anymore at this point. It really appears they don’t care. Every seed from greenpoint breeding I’ve planted popped. Every one. I honestly believe it’s a heisen issue but I bought them through greenpoint so the buck stops with them. It’s just disappointing.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 12, 2019)

Stack of 225 emails in the inbox, everyone is always gotten too.

Your replacement email will be gotten to


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

PagingMrHerman said:


> Dropped one gmoozy and she is doing fine. My issues began with purple punch. Out of six two
> sprouted. The rest did nothing. Duds. Sat in soil for two weeks didn’t open. The two that did emerge promptly died in less then a week.
> 
> I contacted GU to let them know because I received an email asking to review purple punch. Didn’t just want to drop a negative but honest review out of the blue. Wasn’t hearing back so I left my review. Guess what all. They won’t post negative reviews. Why even bother having a review option if you only accept the positives? Once I got a nice female I was going to leave an honest review about them. Kept getting males I culled so haven’t had much to review aside from they were nice beautiful plants with vigorous growth but couldn’t speak to the flowers so I held off.
> ...


Exactly my experience with gps. Thank you for posting, now I am not the odd-duck out. I think he is pushing his plants too hard, because they either don't germ, die shortly after, or are mostly male. All these are signs of old males and females over pollinated by one male so they make all males to even out the population. Also some seeds are so small they cannot be seen without magnification, which is a sign of weak overworked females. His photo contest is also a complete joke and rigged from the start. Gu has no ethics and thinks everyone is stupid or something.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Stack of 225 emails in the inbox, everyone is always gotten too.
> 
> Your replacement email will be gotten to



Just in case you don't understand, this reply is another of your smartass posts. Dude, you have really got to fix your people skills because you are a real asshole.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Quoted from earlier and what I was responding to.
> 
> Doesn't sound like the soil since all the other seeds grow fine.
> It's possible gmoozy had some PM or other fungus on the mother plants that made the seeds. He dried them, harvested the beans and packaged them. Then when you plant the seeds, the spores on the shells and in the package grow and kill the sprouts.
> Just a theory mind you, but if correct, a good wash with hydrogen peroxide and sterile handling procedures while planting may get you to success.


PM is not systemic so it cannot be transferred from a mother to a seed. The odds of mildew spores hanging on a seed shell and creating a problem later are astronomically low. This just wouldn’t happen.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Did you try and email heisen directly? Gu is pretty busy but always makes time for his customers and he had to have a good reason to block you. Maybe a little patience and I'm sure you could have had it worked out. I've seen greenpoint go beyond the call of duty to make customers happy and I'm 100 percent sure if you had a problem he would have taken care of you. Some times growers can make small mistakes and the first to blame is the seeds. Maybe you had a pathogen on your hands when handling the seeds? I've seen heisens garden in pictures, videos and person and I can assure you he has no mold or any other issues that would cause that.
> Maybe an apology to gu and you guys can restart over and work it out.


Did you suggest that I apologize??? Gu is the one who should apologize because I trusted him to have my back, and all I got was a really bad attitude and smartass remarks. After, all I am the customer and should be able to depend on any grower to give quality seeds and information.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Exactly my experience with gps. Thank you for posting, now I am not the odd-duck out. I think he is pushing his plants too hard, because they either don't germ, die shortly after, or are mostly male. All these are signs of old males and females over pollinated by one male so they make all males to even out the population. Also some seeds are so small they cannot be seen without magnification, which is a sign of weak overworked females. His photo contest is also a complete joke and rigged from the start. Gu has no ethics and thinks everyone is stupid or something.


Bro science. So an old male will throw out more male plant? How?

Also how do you over work a female?

Not trying to be a dick but I can't just sit by while people throw out bunk info.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bro science. So an old male will throw out more male plant? How?
> 
> Also how do you over work a female?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick but I can't just sit by while people throw out bunk info.


Nature auto corrects for a lack of or abundance in any resource. If no males or females they will hermie to produce offspring. Plants adapt fast because they cannot move to an new environment. It is adapt and reproduce or die out. I have forgotten more about the science of nature than any weed seed pedler will ever know. Old males don't necessarily determine sex, but young males have stronger DNA thus better offspring. Over working female or producers is easy as any gardener will tell you. You always keep the plant lean and healthy. Two identical tomato plants one with 12 and the other with 6, and the one with 6 will make big and better fruit every time. The one with 12 will be small and stunted like gu's seeds just for example.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bro science. So an old male will throw out more male plant? How?
> 
> Also how do you over work a female?
> 
> Not trying to be a dick but I can't just sit by while people throw out bunk info.


btw...you are a dick for not even thinking about what I said, or maybe if you did, you are just a fucking dumbass???


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Also some seeds are so small they cannot be seen without magnification, which is a sign of weak overworked females.


Fuck thats small.....really.....magnification???

Hold old are your eyes?

Weak overworked females???Not following you on this one.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 12, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Fuck thats small.....really.....magnification???
> 
> Hold old are your eyes?
> 
> Weak overworked females???Not following you on this one.



Trying to make too many seeds on one plant and or starving for nutrients.

So long assholes...I am so done with this shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Nature auto corrects for a lack of or abundance in any resource. If no males or females they will hermie to produce offspring. Plants adapt fast because they cannot move to an new environment. It is adapt and reproduce or die out. I have forgotten more about the science of nature than any weed seed pedler will ever know. Old males don't necessarily determine sex, but young males have stronger DNA thus better offspring. Over working female or producers is easy as any gardener will tell you. You always keep the plant lean and healthy. Two identical tomato plants one with 12 and the other with 6, and the one with 6 will make big and better fruit every time. The one with 12 will be small and stunted like gu's seeds just for example.


Any sources to back up those claims?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 12, 2019)

Why do people get so butt hurt about being wrong? 

BS=bro science


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Trying to make too many seeds on one plant and or starving for nutrients.
> 
> So long assholes...I am so done with this shit.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I read a book, maybe you should try it.


does an audio book count?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> The Gmoozy seeds because they had something wrong with them, and someone said mold or something which sounds right. Gu was a general asshole everytime we had contact! And Tank (so-called webmaster) was a real prick when he didn't like one of my reviews, and blocked me from the website...


Great you are going to make me buy some Heisen seeds just to prove you wrong.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Did you try and email heisen directly? Gu is pretty busy but always makes time for his customers and he had to have a good reason to block you. Maybe a little patience and I'm sure you could have had it worked out. I've seen greenpoint go beyond the call of duty to make customers happy and I'm 100 percent sure if you had a problem he would have taken care of you. Some times growers can make small mistakes and the first to blame is the seeds. Maybe you had a pathogen on your hands when handling the seeds? I've seen heisens garden in pictures, videos and person and I can assure you he has no mold or any other issues that would cause that.
> Maybe an apology to gu and you guys can restart over and work it out.


You are heisen


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 12, 2019)

I like Dats my bike punk, Mr & Mrs are much nicer then Heisen was


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 12, 2019)

AmericanGrower said he had a killa Core x Headbanger. I read somewhere he said it was the fastest flower lady he has ever grown in his 30 years. Smelled like sweet and sour fruit. He said it was only 30 days in flower, I copied this picture of a lower bud from his IC acc.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 12, 2019)

My real experience overtime is that seed size is pretty much irrelevant having had great results regardless of the size. Some Hazes have tiny seeds all the time. It seems Indica types have bigger seeds on average.

Copper Chem and Black Gold had really small seeds which grew some of my best herb, and bigger than average plants. Seed size has carried to the F2s in each strain also.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 12, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My real experience overtime is that seed size is pretty much irrelevant having had great results regardless of the size. Some Hazes have tiny seeds all the time. It seems Indica types have bigger seeds on average.
> 
> Copper Chem and Black Gold had really small seeds which grew some of my best herb, and bigger than average plants. Seed size has carried to the F2s in each strain also.


very true. 1 of the ways you can tell if ECSD seeds are from real ECSD is by the size. She makes some of the smallest seeds ever. GG4 makes tiny seeds as well.. That's what AmericanGrower tells me


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 12, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Exactly my experience with gps. Thank you for posting, now I am not the odd-duck out. I think he is pushing his plants too hard, because they either don't germ, die shortly after, or are mostly male. All these are signs of old males and females over pollinated by one male so they make all males to even out the population. Also some seeds are so small they cannot be seen without magnification, which is a sign of weak overworked females. His photo contest is also a complete joke and rigged from the start. Gu has no ethics and thinks everyone is stupid or something.


The fuck? Every once in awhile I come across posts so fuckin dumb they are worthy of archiving. This is fantastic material. Takes thousands of posts usually for this sort of gem.


----------



## klx (Jul 13, 2019)

I would just like to thank all contributors to this thread. Never ever fails to give me a laugh after a long day.


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 13, 2019)

Question: 
1. After placing an order with GPS you have 7 days to post/mail ?, or for them to receive the payment?
​2. Do you need to contact them to let them know a payment is on its way? (considering sometimes longer than normal shipping times through USPS.. It happens, but not often)


----------



## Nizza (Jul 13, 2019)

i have a first post here that i was late on payment

i saw a cancellation notice on the reverse auction seeds and still sent in may payment because Gu~ said he would honor it when the payment came in

i agree the system is a little wierd but I have bought a few things this season just to review and we will see..
once i get my beans in the mail i have two chambers ~ one 4x2 one 5x5 and open n rdy to pop beans so here i come\
even thought i saw the cancellation I now have all three reverse seed auctions shipping as promised even though i was late on paying. I will further review how they do all the way to harvest


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 13, 2019)

Fucking usps is incompetent ! My pack has been circling the god dam US !!! I got to my state then back to the east coast now it lost somewhere smh. 

As for the complainers please post some dam pics or ur shit has no credibility


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 13, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Fucking usps is incompetent ! My pack has been circling the god dam US !!! I got to my state then back to the east coast now it lost somewhere smh.
> 
> As for the complainers please post some dam pics or ur shit has no credibility


Don't try an figure out USPS.
I bought eliquid from Giant vapes which is 1/2 hr from my house. They no longer let you pick it up only mail now..ugh Anyhow USPS sent it to Cal then Den then Seattle then back to the original post office in Prov Ri and they delivered it to me.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 13, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Don't try an figure out USPS.
> I bought eliquid from Giant vapes which is 1/2 hr from my house. They no longer let you pick it up only mail now..ugh Anyhow USPS sent it to Cal then Den then Seattle then back to the original post office in Prov Ri and they delivered it to me.


Bro it was literally in my home state!! Like 1hr away and bam flew across the country made no fucking sense !! Whatever it is what it is I’ve dealt with shit like this back in the day when I use to order AAS


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 13, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> I had the same issue and Gu deleted my post! Grrr... done with greenpoint LOL


Good move.. Grass is def greener on the other side.. Its been nice ordering elsewhere and if theres a issue u wont b made out to be a lying con artist on forums and emails after u orderd 11 strains in 3 months. But im glad to give my money to breeders that apprciate it. U wont b upset over your choice..


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Good move.. Grass is def greener on the other side.. Its been nice ordering elsewhere and if theres a issue u wont b made out to be a lying con artist on forums and emails after u orderd 11 strains in 3 months. But im glad to give my money to breeders that apprciate it. U wont b upset over your choice..


Not untill checkout lol. 200 dollars and up for packs that hold the same genetics as what gu is offering but with more "hype" . No thanks.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 13, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Good move.. Grass is def greener on the other side.. Its been nice ordering elsewhere and if theres a issue u wont b made out to be a lying con artist on forums and emails after u orderd 11 strains in 3 months. But im glad to give my money to breeders that apprciate it. U wont b upset over your choice..


Agreed


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 13, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Agreed


Sold at greenpoint for 30 dollars for this pack of seeds. Where you gonna find these genetics at that price. Aside from misunderstandings and being mad at the dude cause something didnt go your way alot of people are still happy with there purchases.
I would be happy as hell to get this in a pack. I sure hope dude kept it.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sold at greenpoint for 30 dollars for this pack of seeds. Where you gonna find these genetics at that price. Aside from misunderstandings and being mad at the dude cause something didnt go your way alot of people are still happy with there purchases.
> I would be happy as hell to get this in a pack. I sure hope dude kept it.
> 
> View attachment 4364656
> ...


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Gu is pretty busy but always makes time for his customers and he had to have a good reason to block you. Maybe a little patience and I'm sure you could have had it worked out. I've seen greenpoint go beyond the call of duty to make customers happy and I'm 100 percent sure if you had a problem he would have taken care of you.
> Lol ya ok...lol


----------



## tommarijuana (Jul 13, 2019)

God i'm glad i only come here once a day. Greenpoint is known for great germ rates,i've gotten a 100% everytime.I'm sure i'll get the same,or close to it with heisens fems.Just because,i'll make sure to get some G-moozy's wet,bet i'll get a 100% germination


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 13, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Did you suggest that I apologize??? Gu is the one who should apologize because I trusted him to have my back, and all I got was a really bad attitude and smartass remarks. After, all I am the customer and should be able to depend on any grower to give quality seeds and information.


Smartass remarks...? No way...? U must b confused... Ive seen the true colors myself. Good luck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sold at greenpoint for 30 dollars for this pack of seeds. Where you gonna find these genetics at that price. Aside from misunderstandings and being mad at the dude cause something didnt go your way alot of people are still happy with *there* purchases.


Hello Heisen. 
In poker this is called a "tell".


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 13, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Fucking usps is incompetent ! My pack has been circling the god dam US !!! I got to my state then back to the east coast now it lost somewhere smh.
> 
> As for the complainers please post some dam pics or ur shit has no credibility


Whos complaining? I thought encrypted method was fool proof... Give me shit cause i had problems with my orders , alot of times karma catches up.. Not wishing bad vibes just stating when i had problem with my order u was first one to criticize me on how i sent my money, well see shit happens dont it? Hopfully u wont b out 80 bucks and b called names as i was over order issues.. Good luck buddy


----------



## oilfield bud (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyone run there gg#4 ? I just sent off my payment the other day for a pack.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 13, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Anyone run there gg#4 ? I just sent off my payment the other day for a pack.


@gwheels is running a few of them. They look really nice so far


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Sold at greenpoint for 30 dollars for this pack of seeds. Where you gonna find these genetics at that price. Aside from misunderstandings and being mad at the dude cause something didnt go your way alot of people are still happy with there purchases.
> I would be happy as hell to get this in a pack. I sure hope dude kept it.
> 
> View attachment 4364656
> ...


Just sounds funny coming from you considering all the trash you talked about GPS but youre working for him now so I guess the universal scales are balanced.


----------



## hantastic1 (Jul 13, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Just sounds funny coming from you considering all the trash you talked about GPS but youre working for him now so I guess the universal scales are balanced.


so true..


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

There are no universal scales.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Smartass remarks...? No way...? U must b confused... Ive seen the true colors myself. Good luck


LOL..thanks


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> God i'm glad i only come here once a day. Greenpoint is known for great germ rates,i've gotten a 100% everytime.I'm sure i'll get the same,or close to it with heisens fems.Just because,i'll make sure to get some G-moozy's wet,bet i'll get a 100% germination


BS...some do, but others are really picky and hard to start. I have grown out every one of his so-called wild west varieties and some would germ in concrete but some have to have the seed hull opened so they can grow...also all very stretchy and damp-off easily.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

Nota fan of each and every thing done by Greenpoint or Gu but germ rates and initial vigor have been excellent. Any damping off here has been directly caused by me and even with my bad, not noticed any greater than say Bodhi or even Peak Seeds BC. No help shedding seed she’ll ever needed here.

I have had a very high male/female ratio on some anda few intersex. The high male ratio is my main concern.

Sucking on Black Gold f2 in the Arizer Air at the moment. Very similar in final use as Copper Chem.

I have 3 Butch Cassidy in flower 2 1/2 weeks and one has trickes on sugar leaves already, lots of them.


----------



## DonBrennon (Jul 14, 2019)

Damping off is down to the grower and poor environment, not the seed. Get rid of your pathogens and you won't get damping off


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Damping off is down to the grower and poor environment, not the seed. Get rid of your pathogens and you won't get damping off


True to a point, but some plants have stronger immune and can take it better. Most of the people on this forum seem to only grow weed, and have little understanding of nature because the pathogens you are referring to are always present in any active soil or mix. It's if the plant succumbs to it, is the question.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

DonBrennon said:


> Damping off is down to the grower and poor environment, not the seed. Get rid of your pathogens and you won't get damping off


this. learned the hard way. Either too wet or humid or some shit in the plug even if soaked or on top of medium. I actually water out of a pill bottle at first and mist occasionally, and wait for the top layer of promix to be almost brown dry.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Just sounds funny coming from you considering all the trash you talked about GPS but youre working for him now so I guess the universal scales are balanced.


I don't mind what you say, but the context you keep putting it in is not the way I read it. Working for is not working with, it obviously was Gu's decision for things to be where they are at today, the plant proof is in the pudding in a lil short while. And it must have been advantagous to Heisenbeans or he would't have agreed to it. Other than that, yea, that was wild bout the pissin incident, that was wild bout all the mouthin, but we all have mouthed first and apologized later for the right reasons. I have to ask, are you trying to make or making beans for us poor old timers to get genetics we may never have access to, even if legal? Or you just gonna keep beating that dead fucking horse till its mincemeat. What's up, Doc?


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

To be clear, damping off has been my fault each time it has happened in my garden. I may note in reporting about it but never in ten years have I blamed the breeder. Our job as growers is to may things very uncomfortable for pathogens and comfortable for our flowers.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> To be clear, damping off has been my fault each time it has happened in my garden. I may note in reporting about it but never in ten years have I blamed the breeder. Our job as growers is to may things very uncomfortable for pathogens and comfortable for our flowers.


Discussion changing direction because damping off was only a side issue. My problem was gu's smartass attitude, banning me from site for bad review (despite what he said about trolling), and following me here to ridicule me. Fuck anyone who thinks gu was right to treat a loyal and good customer like he did. And that is all I have to say about that!


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Just in case you don't understand, this reply is another of your smartass posts. Dude, you have really got to fix your people skills because you are a real asshole.


You must have never had to clear 200+ emails in a morning, some of which are simply someone allowing themselves the become unhinged and rude since it's not a face to face. 

Didn't your momma tell you to be nice?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

I'll let you back on if you don't make me delete 100 nasty comments every morning before I have my huevos rancheros

Edit: and the fake orders


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> You must have never had to clear 200+ emails in a morning, some of which are simply someone allowing themselves the become unhinged and rude since it's not a face to face.
> 
> Didn't your momma tell you to be nice?


Wow...gu only person that has to provide customer service...it is about time we are looked at as consumers and not dopers doing something illegal and you take what you get. The The marijuana industry is now mainstream and consumers will demand service. And for the last f..cking time, gu followed me to this forum and started the bullshit.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

Oh stop, buying seeds online is still unacceptable among the credit card companies. That's what my comment was about, trying to make it anything else is disingenuous.

To act like I haven't been arrested for this plant is dumb. We've all run into some sort of issues over weed, and some of us still look over our shoulder


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'll let you back on if you don't make me delete 100 nasty comments every morning before I have my huevos rancheros
> 
> Edit: and the fake orders


If you are referring to me asswsipe I only made one less than good comment. You will let me back in...LMAO...fing idiot. I have all your seeds I would ever need. Why would I want more....


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> If you are referring to me asswsipe I only made one less than good comment. You will let me back in...LMAO...fing idiot. I have all your seeds I would ever need. Why would I want more....


So bounce


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Just sounds funny coming from you considering all the trash you talked about GPS but youre working for him now so I guess the universal scales are balanced.


I think of it as working with your biggest critic, listening and making it better... and oh we have.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> So bounce


Quit trolling me! In case you didn't notice this is not your website.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

I tried to private message you, I was not able.

Not it seems you're holding up a mirror. So I will hit the ignore button, sorry.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Wow...gu only person that has to provide customer service...it is about time we are looked at as consumers and not dopers doing something illegal and you take what you get. The The marijuana industry is now mainstream and consumers will demand service. And for the last f..cking time, gu followed me to this forum and started the bullshit.


You realize gu has been on this thread since its started right.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

This thread needs some Irish Reggae


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> You realize gu has been on this thread since its started right.


So...r u f..cking him or something. Seems like you always have something to add...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> True to a point, but some plants have stronger immune and can take it better. Most of the people on this forum seem to only grow weed, and have little understanding of nature because the pathogens you are referring to are always present in any active soil or mix. It's if the plant succumbs to it, is the question.


Some plants are definitely more resistant to damping off but they can all get it in a bad environment. 
My wifes Bee Balm is all fucked up right now and that particular batch of soil has been used for dozens of other plants with zero problems -- including cannabis. 
They were bottom watered at first, then allowed to dry out almost completely before being watered again. 
I still don't know what happened.
Some Southern Ag GFF slowed it down but most of them probably won't survive. 
Losing your root tips is a bitch for little plants...


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> So...r u f..cking him or something. Seems like you always have something to add...


Just stating the facts. Something your having a hard time with. You said he followed you over here but you joined this forum 2 years after him. Hes been a part of this thread since its beginning. Can you just admit you may have made a mistake or two and instead ow owning up to it you have to find someone else to blame. 
We're all human , people make mistakes.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

@guwall was my first handle on RIU that one goes back to 2012


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I don't mind what you say, but the context you keep putting it in is not the way I read it. Working for is not working with, it obviously was Gu's decision for things to be where they are at today, the plant proof is in the pudding in a lil short while. And it must have been advantagous to Heisenbeans or he would't have agreed to it. Other than that, yea, that was wild bout the pissin incident, that was wild bout all the mouthin, but we all have mouthed first and apologized later for the right reasons. I have to ask, are you trying to make or making beans for us poor old timers to get genetics we may never have access to, even if legal? Or you just gonna keep beating that dead fucking horse till its mincemeat. What's up, Doc?


I hope you aren't implying that Heisen did this for anything other than money and fame.  

That would be like saying he created his new web forum to help the community.
Nope. He did it because he's banned everywhere else.

This isn't complicated...


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 14, 2019)

The lil group of dudes that don’t add anything to the thread but back n forth non sense should start their own thread 

We need feedback, experience and pics complaints are valid with supporting pics


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 14, 2019)

Some people just get up every morning and need something to do.

Some of those people can focus that energy into a completing checkpoints for goals.

Money is more of a byproduct, I know you've probably heard that echoed by others.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

wow, how do you infer anything different from what I said, I said it must have been advantageous to heisenbeans or he woldn't have done it either. Advantageous: involving or creating favorable circumstances that increase the chances of success or effectiveness; beneficial. I assume that means many things, money, fame, rep whever he may consider valueable, you are putting words in my mouth for some reason, bro.  And quite a few go there, go here, go to icmag, there's lots of good grow forums back again, etc. You are trying to fabricate things, not sure why I also notice the following and comments on IG, but Im not a pro on there, so there prolly is a button I don't know about yet that really means good comments mean bad or something


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> The lil group of dudes that don’t add anything to the thread but back n forth non sense should start their own thread
> 
> We need feedback, experience and pics complaints are valid with supporting pics


You are cute. 
So bold and assertive for a noob...


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I hope you aren't implying that Heisen did this for anything other than money and fame.
> 
> That would be like saying he created his new web forum to help the community.
> Nope. He did it because he's banned everywhere else.
> ...


Why do you insist on making up stories to fit your narrative. It wasnt so long ago you was banned by amos from chuckers for going on a tantrum. You always have to make this about something it's not. H has never said one bad thing about you so I'm not sure why you have so much hate for the guy. He spent money out of his pocket twice to send you seeds and you continue to shit on him. If you really think he keeps that forum up for your stated reason your way out of touch with reality.


----------



## macamus33 (Jul 14, 2019)

Got my "Texas Butter" and "Dubstep" beans . Gearing up for a "Stardawg" hybrid grow soon. Going to run these 2 strains and Dankonomics "Purple Starfighter". I have been wanting to run "Stardawg" genetics for some time. Hope I get some good phenos from these 3 strains. I have never run "Greenpoint " gear. Looking forward to what i might find.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are cute.
> So bold and assertive for a noob...


Bro I have no beef but ur clogging the thread with non sense call me a noob or whatever but I’m not disrespecting anyone or calling names as I’m not a child and I been in this game for a while.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> wow, how do you infer anything different from what I said, I said it must have been advantageous to heisenbeans or he woldn't have done it either. Advantageous: involving or creating favorable circumstances that increase the chances of success or effectiveness; beneficial. I assume that means many things, money, fame, rep whever he may consider valueable, you are putting words in my mouth for some reason, bro.  And quite a few go there, go here, go to icmag, there's lots of good grow forums back again, etc. You are trying to fabricate things, not sure why I also notice the following and comments on IG, but Im not a pro on there, so there prolly is a button I don't know about yet that really means good comments mean bad or something


Is that directed at me?
There's a 'Reply' button ya know. 

Do I need to quote your post again? 
*"I have to ask, are you trying to make or making beans for us poor old timers to get genetics we may never have access to, even if legal?"*

You aren't very smart...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Why do you insist on making up stories to fit your narrative. It wasnt so long ago you was banned by amos from chuckers for going on a tantrum. You always have to make this about something it's not. H has never said one bad thing about you so I'm not sure why you have so much hate for the guy. He spent money out of his pocket twice to send you seeds and you continue to shit on him. If you really think he keeps that forum up for your stated reason your way out of touch with reality.


Now who is making stuff up? 
I was banned by Amos because I referred to him as Anus Otis and posted it with a "fuck you kitty" meme. 
Not that I care, but you really need to get your shit straight. 

And "H" started all this by acting like an unprofessional fool -- again. 

He sent me beans to promote his business. It was not a favor. 

That's the truth. 

("H" is slang for heroin.)


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 14, 2019)

regardless of his reasoning,the guy sent you free seeds,so you talk shit?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 14, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> regardless of his reasoning,the guy sent you free seeds,so you talk shit?


Yes, and I tossed his free seeds in the trash.

I don't do business with unprofessional people or help promote their products.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now who is making stuff up?
> I was banned by Amos because I referred to him as Anus Otis and posted it with a "fuck you kitty" meme.
> Not that I care, but you really need to get your shit straight.
> 
> ...


It all started on page 3 of this thread. Nothing has been edited or tampered with. You was out of line. Everyone can see for themself the way it was handled and prove once again how you like to stretch the truth and make up stories to fit your narrative.

https://chuckersparadise.com/threads/greenpoint-seeds.259/page-4


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Got my "Texas Butter" and "Dubstep" beans . Gearing up for a "Stardawg" hybrid grow soon. Going to run these 2 strains and Dankonomics "Purple Starfighter". I have been wanting to run "Stardawg" genetics for some time. Hope I get some good phenos from these 3 strains. I have never run "Greenpoint " gear. Looking forward to what i might find.


I have run Texas Butter twice 5 and 6 beans respectfully. All my phenos where chem leaning but great smoke. A little weak in the stems for me. I bought the feminized gmoozy for the dubstep but no luck and all died before veg. I am doing some extensive crossing of gps I like copper chem and bison breath for males and golden nugget, raindance, and dreamcatcher for females. But have some tomahawk and city slicker in the mix too. Hoping for some gold 

btw...Get some Full Moon Fever if you can...durban poison x stardawg...


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 14, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Got my "Texas Butter" and "Dubstep" beans . Gearing up for a "Stardawg" hybrid grow soon. Going to run these 2 strains and Dankonomics "Purple Starfighter". I have been wanting to run "Stardawg" genetics for some time. Hope I get some good phenos from these 3 strains. I have never run "Greenpoint " gear. Looking forward to what i might find.


You will find some great plants in the GPS gear. I’ve run 9 Greenpoint strains and I’ve found what I consider to be top quality plants in each. 
Bison Breath 
 
Jelly Pie
 
Cookies n Chem
 
Pebble Pusher
 
These are a few shots I had on my phone. Good luck!


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> You will find some great plants in the GPS gear. I’ve run 9 Greenpoint strains and I’ve found what I consider to be top quality plants in each.
> Bison Breath
> View attachment 4364925
> Jelly Pie
> ...



Great DNA but I heard the owner is a prick...LOL!


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

I continue to take responsibility for any damping off indoors. Keeps me from damping off problems. Should work for anyone.


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 14, 2019)

@Gu~ Do you need a confirmation of payment sent/posted standard 1st class mail?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I continue to take responsibility for any damping off indoors. Keeps me from damping off problems. Should work for anyone.


Damping off is most definitely operator error.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Damping off is most definitely operator error.


Discussion changing direction because damping off was only a side issue. My problem was gu's smartass attitude, banning me from site for bad review (despite what he said about trolling), and following me here to ridicule me. Fuck anyone who thinks gu was right to treat a loyal and good customer like he did. And that is all I have to say about that!


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 14, 2019)

You are one butthurt muddachucka.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Discussion changing direction because damping off was only a side issue. My problem was gu's smartass attitude, banning me from site for bad review (despite what he said about trolling), and following me here to ridicule me. Fuck anyone who thinks gu was right to treat a loyal and good customer like he did. And that is all I have to say about that!


no offence,but you keep coming here to get ridiculed...you have made your point,move on bro..you say he followed you here,but this is a greenpoint thread!!you made your point tons of times,total broken record at this point with nothing positive to add

start your own hate thread,most dont feel the same in this thread so just stop


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

Sometimes it is good to recognize the good, the bad and the ugly of a situation and move on having made one’s point. Realize that recognizing that does not equal endorsement.

There is also a thread that deals with not dealing with Greenpoint ever.

I come here to learn and share and discuss. Lots of info on strains and methods here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Sometimes it is good to recognize the good, the bad and the ugly of a situation and move on having made one’s point. Realize that recognizing that does not equal endorsement.
> 
> There is also a thread that deals with not dealing with Greenpoint ever.
> 
> I come here to learn and share and discuss. Lots of info on strains and methods here.


And some great flower shots!

There are definitely some nice looking plants in the 1,000,000 or so post.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2019)

It's as if they think they can incite a mass revolt in a thread where most have successfully used the product for a couple of years.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 14, 2019)

just got my email back from Gu himself after ive sent my dough.. felt sketchy at first but now the seeds are en route. journal incoming!
I screwed up and didnt send my money in time for my reverse auction purchases. He said he would honor it and has. I am so far happy with him customer service, even if he didnt honor my bids I give him props because he followed through with a little communication. If he had declined the transaction I would understand because I messed up sending in my payment but he helped me. Thank you Gu


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 14, 2019)

i wish greenpoint would come out with some skva crosses


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 14, 2019)

Not to break up the board fight but I have a serious question?
I understand that Stardawg is the primary stud used..can anyone describe some of the features he possesses I’ve done some research online.. but you guys seem to have true firsthand experience... like does he bring the color as in the color leaves on the Bison Breath...

Also if I were to TRY and breed up something ... surely this would be simple
because you would be line breeding on Stardawg...
I’m just looking to understand his pheno..
One this for sure my Chinook is the smallest plant I have.. stank like hell.. ain’t no where near flower..rub the stem and sniff...damn near instant headache...anyone please!


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/stardawg

also it seems to be dominant because 95% of my plants lean towards the stardawg phenos, but as with any gps seed there is no telling what you will get. However, that does make it interesing.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> https://www.leafly.com/hybrid/stardawg
> 
> also it seems to be dominant because 95% of my plants lean towards the stardawg phenos, but as with any gps seed there is no telling what you will get. However, that does make it interesing.


what's great about that link, imho? follow both parents to their lineage, and you get two indica dom plants. Yet stardawg is not indica dom. Both parents lend effects to the full body side, potent AF. The descriptors of Stardawg is uplifting. Did someone find a mutant or an oddball and decide to run with it, lol? Cause if I was lookin at those parents, I'd think I'd expect an faceplant, peel your skull back indica hammer to the head. Yet, its not. lol I don't know, maybe its just me.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> what's great about that link, imho? follow both parents to their lineage, and you get two indica dom plants. Yet stardawg is not indica dom. Both parents lend effects to the full body side, potent AF. The descriptors of Stardawg is uplifting. Did someone find a mutant or an oddball and decide to run with it, lol? Cause if I was lookin at those parents, I'd think I'd expect an faceplant, peel your skull back indica hammer to the head. Yet, its not. lol I don't know, maybe its just me.


Wow...never seen so many F..ing assholes in my life. No wonder most like gu, birds of a feather. I think a bunch of idiots from what I have seen so far.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

lol, just makin a point about stardawg, really had nothing to do with you, just your link you quoted. LMFAO. Not sure how that illicited, such a response, but lol, carry on m8, the thread is yours.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2019)

My last run 2 vigorous Butch Cassidy were topped in veg and growth almost stopped. Vigor never returned. Didn’t top this time and they sure appreciate it, very vigorous and in medium stress training.3 weeks in 10/14.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 14, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Wow...never seen so many F..ing assholes in my life. No wonder most like gu, birds of a feather. I think a bunch of idiots from what I have seen so far.



Dude do you have multiple personalities?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 14, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> Dude do you have multiple personalities?


 Crack, meth, and lean. I see all the signs.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 14, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I think of it as working with your biggest critic, listening and making it better... and oh we have.


Definitely a good move on your part you silenced your biggest critic, who was slandering you in order to steal your customer base. Im sure there are plenty of mutual benefits with this business relationship. Im not criticizing the partnering up at all, but having seen all this play out from the beginning till now, the words just sound funny coming from him when I witnessed how it started and played out. Him Going from peeing on GPS plants to defending them is just bizarre.... I salute the move though


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 14, 2019)

Aww damn, not lean too! Heh.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 15, 2019)

Wow, I had fun reading all these pages..

I was the one who first asked if anyone had probs with gmoozy cause I couldnt get the pack going either...All my other strains from gu and couple heisens grow fine and dandy outdoors, ill have journals here for all of them soon enough...

I do have one going...moozy that is


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 15, 2019)

CNC


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> So bounce


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm offended


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

hey gu,do you guys plan on ever making any skunk va crosses?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'm offended


Faux gold?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> hey gu,do you guys plan on ever making any skunk va crosses?


nah


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> nah


Yeah wouldn't either. S dawg is nice enough for a chem oriented strain and the amount of people that would whine about the inherent manner trait would be really annoying for your emails and this thread.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 15, 2019)

Maraschino Lime looking robust-smells like green tea. Gonna be a big girl.
 
City Slicker looking good

Using a mild solution of fish emulsion, hi brix molasses and worm tea.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

ll good


Gu~ said:


> nah


, but there is a huge market for them...i see cannaventure and humbolt made s1s and they are very popular..would have been nice to try a version you made,but all good....carry on


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah wouldn't either. S dawg is nice enough for a chem oriented strain and the amount of people that would whine about the inherent manner trait would be really annoying for your emails and this thread.


when it comes to chems nothing compares to the va man!!!!shit is killer,most potent strain ive smoked


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Maraschino Lime looking robust-smells like green tea. Gonna be a big girl.
> View attachment 4365393
> City Slicker looking good
> View attachment 4365394
> Using a mild solution of fish emulsion, hi brix molasses and worm tea.


looking very healthy and happy


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> when it comes to chems nothing compares to the va man!!!!shit is killer,most potent strain ive smoked


Chemdog ie 91. Was my 2nd fav chem. Chem D is stronger and grows better.


----------



## mr_c (Jul 15, 2019)

Hoping for a keeper pheno!


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Chemdog ie 91. Was my 2nd fav chem. Chem D is stronger and grows better.


you have your opinion,but id bet 8/10 who have smoked both would say the va is more potent,its an all in the head sativa high,very little body,it has zero ceiling so you just get higher and higher.i made the mistake of drinking a six pack then smoking the va,it was a bad night!got the spins and puked my guts out.
plus it is very tightly held and not many crosses made from the 91
dont get me wrong,the chemd is amazing in its own right.and it does yield much better than the va


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> you have your opinion,but id bet 8/10 who have smoked both would say the va is more potent,its an all in the head sativa high,very little body,it has zero ceiling so you just get higher and higher.i made the mistake of drinking a six pack then smoking the va,it was a bad night!got the spins and puked my guts out.
> plus it is very tightly held and not many crosses made from the 91
> dont get me wrong,the chemd is amazing in its own right.and it does yield much better than the va


I don't care for head highs I like relaxing highs thus why I like D better. 91 is more mid high to me meaning head and body, sister is more head as is 4. The real 4 not that big cola 1 every1 is posting on IG. That aint 4.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> I don't care for head highs I like relaxing highs thus why I like D better. 91 is more mid high to me meaning head and body, sister is more head as is 4. The real 4 not that big cola 1 every1 is posting on IG. That aint 4.


i actually prefer more relaxing highs as well,i was just stating its extreme potency...its amazing while quading or hiking


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

well grown legit ChemD, you won't even leave the house, let alone gettin out and about, lol. AG speaks the truth. 91 is good, but its not the ChemD. Maybe more of a speed buzz, aka in the head, but the ChemD is a hammer to the head, ballbat to the body, smile on yo face.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

ive smoked the d many times,i know what its all about


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 15, 2019)

ive smoked the 91 many times, as apparently AG has done, how we know the difference, just sayin. ChemD is the shiznit.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> ive smoked the d many times,i know what its all about,i had an old sensi star clone that blew chemd away!damn it was narcotic


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> ive smoked the 91 many times, as apparently AG has done, how we know the difference, just sayin. ChemD is the shiznit.


you mentioned that...lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2019)

Strongest bud Ive smoked and grown was a freebie power kush by dinafem. Shit was all head buzz, and paranoia inducing like a mofo. Never had it tested cuz I was illinois but definitely up there. We grew for a couple years cuz it was a cash croppers dream. Easy to grow, yeilded well and was beyond potent. Stopped growing it because it was making me retarded from smoking it too much. Shit was like the weed meth, keep you up all night which is another reason I stopped growing it. Hard enough to sleep without it, lol.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 15, 2019)

sounds amazing!when did you grow it?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 15, 2019)

CNC clone finishing up.


----------



## Turpman (Jul 15, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Maraschino Lime looking robust-smells like green tea. Gonna be a big girl.
> View attachment 4365393
> City Slicker looking good
> View attachment 4365394
> Using a mild solution of fish emulsion, hi brix molasses and worm tea.


Beauty.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 15, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> CNC clone finishing up.
> View attachment 4365473 View attachment 4365475 View attachment 4365476 View attachment 4365477


Sexy bud


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> sounds amazing!when did you grow it?


From 2010 till 2014.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

chadfly111 said:


> i actually prefer more relaxing highs as well,i was just stating its extreme potency...its amazing while quading or hiking


You want get up n go weed. Smoke some Banana Kush...I call it electric high you can't sit still. Crazy, makes C99 seem like a sedating indica. Def not my cup of tea.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

The strongest weed I've ever smoked was a cross I made back in 06 of a female from BOG medley mix (I think it was BMR) x Rez sour d ibl. My keeper was nuts, was so caked it was like rock candy. The only way to describe stone is saying it was like shooting H. 4 or 5 hits your eyes rolled back, mouth drooled and you weren't going anywhere. Now keep in mind I smoked close to a zip a day back then.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Sexy bud


Thank you.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> The strongest weed I've ever smoked was a cross I made back in 06 of a female from BOG medley mix (I think it was BMR) x Rez sour d ibl. My keeper was nuts, was so caked it was like rock candy. The only way to describe stone is saying it was like shooting H. 4 or 5 hits your eyes rolled back, mouth drooled and you weren't going anywhere. Now keep in mind I smoked close to a zip a day back then.



This was cool to read AG as my father in law had a hand in the BMR so to speak.He made the blue moon which was a cross of vic highs blueberry crossed to a micanopy moonbeam.We are spreading his ashes this weekend out in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 15, 2019)

1st off sorry to hear your Father in law passed away.
Was he OrGaNiX on Overgrow? 

I didn't tell the whole story but will now.
I had a frosty as hell male from that cross. I pollinated Giesel, ECSD, Chem, D, 4, Sister, MSS, and some others like my keepers of Rez sour d ibl and the keeper of this cross for f2's. Anyhow
Plants were done completely packed with seeds and were hanging. My boy had a baseball turny in Va so I was gone for 10 days. When I got back door was kicked in and all plants were gone. Fokkers stole completely seeded plants and left lbs of cured bud sitting in jars inside a cabinet right with plants.

They even ripped up the mom plants for absolutely no reason. Was a bad time.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> They even ripped up the mom plants for absolutely no reason. Was a bad time.


Bet you were dating or married at the time =p


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 15, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I'm offended


I wouldn't be!


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 15, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> 1st off sorry to hear your Father in law passed away.
> Was he OrGaNiX on Overgrow?
> 
> I didn't tell the whole story but will now.
> ...


He went by his birth name.At OG,TCC,PG and IC...Tommy.

Sounds like those dumb fucks ended up with a lot of good beans.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Not to break up the board fight but I have a serious question?
> I understand that Stardawg is the primary stud used..can anyone describe some of the features he possesses I’ve done some research online.. but you guys seem to have true firsthand experience... like does he bring the color as in the color leaves on the Bison Breath...
> 
> Also if I were to TRY and breed up something ... surely this would be simple
> ...


Chinooks a male.. pop another brother


----------



## typoerror (Jul 15, 2019)

Got second place this year but I'm pretty sure the overall winner was submitted by the person who runs the comp.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 16, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are cute.
> So bold and assertive for a noob...


Thought the same.. Like who the duck is this guy? Allways telln us to post pics well wheres all his previous grow pics to share with us? Told a no till grower he neefs to cut weeds down out pot when it was clover as a source nitrogen . can get along with anyone but when i had a issue he was first one to be a wise ass and say i shud of done this or that.. Younger generation and no respect go hand to hand...


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 16, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bet you were dating or married at the time =p


no was divorced by then, was local teens. I didn't know then but being stupid fokkers they tried again. That didn't work out to well for them. Lets just say they never tried again. Lesson learned don't fok with some1 who played minor hockey as a mucker and fighter. 4 on 1 wasn't fair they needed at least 10. lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 16, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> He went by his birth name.At OG,TCC,PG and IC...Tommy.
> 
> Sounds like those dumb fucks ended up with a lot of good beans.


Sad part was they had no clue what they had in seeds. I'm sure they all got thrown in the ashtray.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 16, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Thought the same.. Like who the duck is this guy? Allways telln us to post pics well wheres all his previous grow pics to share with us? Told a no till grower he neefs to cut weeds down out pot when it was clover as a source nitrogen . can get along with anyone but when i had a issue he was first one to be a wise ass and say i shud of done this or that.. Younger generation and no respect go hand to hand...


Younger lol ? I’m barely growing gps seeds now and yes ur crying about ur pennies if you don’t have enough don’t spend if u went cheap and didn’t get tracking guess what if I was gu I would of told you the same thing! I can careless about u and ur family’s issues this is business and if u don’t have the money don’t spend and cry about pennies just so you know I’m in my mid 30’s


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Younger lol ? I’m barely growing gps seeds now and yes ur crying about ur pennies if you don’t have enough don’t spend if u went cheap and didn’t get tracking guess what if I was gu I would of told you the same thing! I can careless about u and ur family’s issues this is business and if u don’t have the money don’t spend and cry about pennies just so you know I’m in my mid 30’s View attachment 4365946View attachment 4365947View attachment 4365948


Don't waste your time on negative nancies. Dude talks about "this younger generation" showing respect but I've yet to see him show respect. Funny how that works.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't waste your time on negative nancies. Dude talks about "this younger generation" showing respect but I've yet to see him show respect. Funny how that works.


Ur right bro it’s just funny how he considers me young lol when him and his little crowd sound so childish either attacking GU or accusing some one of being heisen smh. I will never be a fanboy of anyone but I’m Growing strains from here And i want feedback pics or experience


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 16, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> no was divorced by then, was local teens. I didn't know then but being stupid fokkers they tried again. That didn't work out to well for them. Lets just say they never tried again. Lesson learned don't fok with some1 who played minor hockey as a mucker and fighter. 4 on 1 wasn't fair they needed at least 10. lol


As I like to say, "fuck around, fuck around"


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> no was divorced by then, was local teens. I didn't know then but being stupid fokkers they tried again. That didn't work out to well for them. Lets just say they never tried again. Lesson learned don't fok with some1 who played minor hockey as a mucker and fighter. 4 on 1 wasn't fair they needed at least 10. lol


Hockey players and bull riders, don't start shit with them because they can take 10x the ass whooping than most can give.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 16, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hockey players and bull riders, don't start shit with them because they can take 10x the ass whooping than most can give.


I do give the 1 kid credit that ran to the car.. fokker hit me with the car. Lucky for me I jumped and rolled over it. The crazy vet who owned a fish/gun shop was parked in his car on the corner prob smoking and checking out deer hunting area. anyway he was like you alright I got the plate # I looked at him and said thanks but there will be no popo needed.


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jul 17, 2019)

I've been loving the GPS strains I selected over the last few years. Awesome phenos through each pack, and I've had the same Tomahawk running for 3 different harvests now, and it's better each time as I learn how to finesse nutes and environment.
Here are a few shots of the current Tomahawk @ day 70. Flushing for 1-1.5 weeks and they'll be coming down.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, and I tossed his free seeds in the trash.
> 
> I don't do business with unprofessional people or help promote their products.


Dont worry bout that pip squeak chadfly troll.. U wil only see his name in here when he feels cocky enough to talk shit to people threw a keyboard.. He wil talk shit here and then u will get pm from him talkn more shit. But will block u from responding back to his childish illiterate troll comments.. So just overlook him, until he posts his grows he gets none of my respect. Sends me a pm talkn shit but wont let me defend myself is a cowardly chump..


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

Nizza said:


> just got my email back from Gu himself after ive sent my dough.. felt sketchy at first but now the seeds are en route. journal incoming!
> I screwed up and didnt send my money in time for my reverse auction purchases. He said he would honor it and has. I am so far happy with him customer service, even if he didnt honor my bids I give him props because he followed through with a little communication. If he had declined the transaction I would understand because I messed up sending in my payment but he helped me. Thank you Gu


Thats how it allways starts... But give it time and u will see the light too. Good luck


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Maraschino Lime looking robust-smells like green tea. Gonna be a big girl.
> View attachment 4365393
> City Slicker looking good
> View attachment 4365394
> Using a mild solution of fish emulsion, hi brix molasses and worm tea.


Looking good dude. U ever throw in some aloe gel when u water/feed? In veg they love it. Not saying ur doing anything wrong cause ur plants are loving life by pool soaking up double rays, just things ive had success with. Plus aloe is good cloning solution. Nice job buddy u wil b happy at harvest..


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Don't waste your time on negative nancies. Dude talks about "this younger generation" showing respect but I've yet to see him show respect. Funny how that works.


I woodnt of thought another land of lincoln grower wood b sumone defending this guy.. ? It was ok for him to b the first to jump on me but now the shoe is on other foot its not so funny right? Thats all i was stating. I didnt wish him any harm or b ignorant, just did like he did to me that's all.. Respect isnt earned by kicking another grower when hes down or having ordering issues is it? I think hes at least old enough to defend himself and last i checked i didnt bark up your tree nancy. I funny how u can show your true colors after how many times i chat with u? But whatever u say dude..?


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 17, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Younger lol ? I’m barely growing gps seeds now and yes ur crying about ur pennies if you don’t have enough don’t spend if u went cheap and didn’t get tracking guess what if I was gu I would of told you the same thing! I can careless about u and ur family’s issues this is business and if u don’t have the money don’t spend and cry about pennies just so you know I’m in my mid 30’s View attachment 4365946View attachment 4365947View attachment 4365948


Whatever u say .. U allways come off rude demanding people to do this or that.. Im not afraid to give u credit if u actually did grow the buds in pics.. So good job. U was the one who criticized me when things got messd up so i was just returning the favor.. But nice lookn buds not bad..


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Whatever u say .. U allways come off rude demanding people to do this or that.. Im not afraid to give u credit if u actually did grow the buds in pics.. So good job. U was the one who criticized me when things got messd up so i was just returning the favor.. But nice lookn buds not bad..


Look man I got nothing personal against you that’s why I even offered to help you set up ur bitcoin so you not risk ur money through usps. And yes I just chopped that harvest pretty happy with it it’s not gps strains and my veg room is full so once I clean my flower room transfer all my veg monsters I will pop some gps strains and some other strains I have. Look man I’m old school so I never mix personal with business so don’t take offense.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2019)

Damn it! Just culled one Butch Cassidy at 23 days with several bunches of nanners and a few actual nuts. Had Cannaventure Cookie Wrecks herm on me a few months ago. Anyway, checked the other two thoroughly with glass and OK so far. Hate that cause these are incredibly frosty for their age.

Grew a couple earlier with no sign of this so hoping for the best.

Looks like I may need to get more California Cannon sometime as it is wife’s most favorite night time herb. That’s saying something as her old fave was Bodhi Secret Chief!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Looking good dude. U ever throw in some aloe gel when u water/feed? In veg they love it. Not saying ur doing anything wrong cause ur plants are loving life by pool soaking up double rays, just things ive had success with. Plus aloe is good cloning solution. Nice job buddy u wil b happy at harvest..


Aloe? i have tons of aloe plants way behind my yard didnt know plants like that in the water?


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 17, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Looking good dude. U ever throw in some aloe gel when u water/feed? In veg they love it. Not saying ur doing anything wrong cause ur plants are loving life by pool soaking up double rays, just things ive had success with. Plus aloe is good cloning solution. Nice job buddy u wil b happy at harvest..


Is this a agricultural grade aloe gel for plants or just common aloe gel? Thank you and a good season to you as well


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Damn it! Just culled one Butch Cassidy at 23 days with several bunches of nanners and a few actual nuts. Had Cannaventure Cookie Wrecks herm on me a few months ago. Anyway, checked the other two thoroughly with glass and OK so far. Hate that cause these are incredibly frosty for their age.
> 
> Grew a couple earlier with no sign of this so hoping for the best.
> 
> Looks like I may need to get more California Cannon sometime as it is wife’s most favorite night time herb. That’s saying something as her old fave was Bodhi Secret Chief!


My Cali Cannons came in yesterday. Put 3 in water today. Will post my progress along the way. Wish I could do more but have limited space.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 17, 2019)

thank you I will be posting the seeds I grow out in a journal. my journals are a bit spotty but I have been growing since highschool and have great experience
I like to give everyone the benefit of the doubt of first; we will see!

I recieved my seeds in the mailbox toda


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 17, 2019)

Also, I'd like to say as a first time buyer the ordering process was easy and even though USPS was a bit slow, everything was received in tact and packaged well. Gu seems like a good guy and professional considering all the bullshit he deals with on here. If you've ever done any kind of customer service, you know... lol. Looking forward to seeing how these Cali Cannons turn out.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 17, 2019)

On a brighter note my Genius Granddaddy is a female.. stripped for clones..if I like them she will be mom...got 2 Cowboy Kush & 2 Eagle Scout, after soaking for 12 hours they dropped to the bottom so I placed them in the germination tower... using peat pellets for simplicity... after roots show just drop them in the hempy and let them go... who knows...I-like this plant


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 17, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Also, I'd like to say as a first time buyer the ordering process was easy and even though USPS was a bit slow, everything was received in tact and packaged well. Gu seems like a good guy and professional considering all the bullshit he deals with on here. If you've ever done any kind of customer service, you know... lol. Looking forward to seeing how these Cali Cannons turn out.


I like dealing with them.. the process is simple...beans at the door pronto..I haven’t ordered from anyone since... NOT TO KNOCK ANYONE...just..I give cash.. they give products... then I dream of a successful grow... all b/s aside...

I’ll deal with others just because I like trying new things... but it’s safe for me to say I’m dealing with them and spread the news..and I’m getting +1 11..


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 17, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Damn it! Just culled one Butch Cassidy at 23 days with several bunches of nanners and a few actual nuts. Had Cannaventure Cookie Wrecks herm on me a few months ago. Anyway, checked the other two thoroughly with glass and OK so far. Hate that cause these are incredibly frosty for their age.
> 
> Grew a couple earlier with no sign of this so hoping for the best.
> 
> Looks like I may need to get more California Cannon sometime as it is wife’s most favorite night time herb. That’s saying something as her old fave was Bodhi Secret Chief!


So, the wife is the Cali Cannon hoarder.

That's impressive if it's better than the Secret Chief though. I keep one nighttime strain around for myself. Still need to grow mine.

I've got two little Hibernate girls within 2 weeks of coming down that will be my winter stash. One Lucky 7 in the mix with a City Slicker that only got to be a foot tall trailing behind the others.

Hate to hear about the Butch C. Hope the others stay girly for you.


----------



## macamus33 (Jul 18, 2019)

Awesome sale at Greenpoint this weekend. Swore to not get anymore beans this year but I had to snag the "Bison Breath". I cannot pass on such a sale.


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 18, 2019)

Have to admit, thats some ridiculously good deals if all the reviews here are accurate on GPS stuff. Even if not.
It becomes almost addicting. I been watching the auctions off n on for over a week, just itchin' to click that buy now button over and over and over lol.

Got Cowboy Cookies en-route now. Fantastic price. Under 25 so just sent $25 cash first class mail as instructed. No problems  I'm very pleased with customer service, response time to my order, and the phone conversation I had with someone there. (Sorry I missed your name). friendly, efficient, and helpful answering the couple questions i had.

I'm _extremely_ happy with _every_ vendor I've dealt with in the last month, but for the next few days, if you're looking for hella deals, GPS is on point.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 18, 2019)

JPCyan said:


> Have to admit, thats some ridiculously good deals if all the reviews here are accurate on GPS stuff. Even if not.
> It becomes almost addicting. I been watching the auctions off n on for over a week, just itchin' to click that buy now button over and over and over lol.
> 
> Got Cowboy Cookies en-route now. Fantastic price. Under 25 so just sent $25 cash first class mail as instructed. No problems  I'm very pleased with customer service, response time to my order, and the phone conversation I had with someone there. (Sorry I missed your name). friendly, efficient, and helpful answering the couple questions i had.
> ...


Well I can tell you now, you are going to love Cowboy cookies. Just make sure you have a good scrubber because they Reek with a capital R.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 18, 2019)

Related: I planted 6 Copper Chem F2s from @Amos Otis in blue Solos, 5 cracked. Maybe find a good boy here. Maybe I’ll plant some of my own Black Gold F2s soon. Maybe there will be a project here Black Copper!


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

$56.65 for California Cannon and Tomahawk. Wife likes that Cannon at night. As a Space Monkey fan the Tomahawk was too cheap to pass up.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 19, 2019)

JPCyan said:


> ...I'm very pleased with customer service, response time to my order, and the phone conversation I had with someone there. (Sorry I missed your name)...


Gu~


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 19, 2019)

On point! thanks Gu, in my hands within the last hr or so is cowboy cookies. Perfect timing. much appreciated.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> $56.65 for California Cannon and Tomahawk. Wife likes that Cannon at night. As a Space Monkey fan the Tomahawk was too cheap to pass up.


My buddy loves gg4 so he grew the tomahawks out. He loved those too. He was just mentioning them the other day. Hopefully they do you right too!


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 19, 2019)

Made my 1st buy from Nirvana recommended by the rollitup admin. Great strains for super cheap and no shipping charges...

Gu thanks for "bouncing me"...LMAO Screw you dude. Onto bigger and better...


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 19, 2019)

Is GU a honest man to deal with??Why iam asking is I would like to buy some beans off his weeb sit but in the past I heard he was on hard dope and not honest but I hope I can buy a few bean packs from him.Sould I order from him or not???????????????????????????


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 19, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Made my 1st buy from Nirvana recommended by the rollitup admin. Great strains for super cheap and no shipping charges...
> 
> Gu thanks for "bouncing me"...LMAO Screw you dude. Onto bigger and better...


Ha ha ha ha good luck.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Is GU a honest man to deal with??Why iam asking is I would like to buy some beans off his weeb sit but in the past I heard he was on hard dope and not honest but I hope I can buy a few bean packs from him.Sould I order from him or not???????????????????????????


Greenpoint is a great bank to deal with, I recommend the copper chem. My package has to travel a long way and he always came through.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Is GU a honest man to deal with??Why iam asking is I would like to buy some beans off his weeb sit but in the past I heard he was on hard dope and not honest but I hope I can buy a few bean packs from him.Sould I order from him or not???????????????????????????


Gu may be a little unethical but he isn't a crook. My problem with him is he can be a dick...the majority of his seeds are great a few are really great. Just don't order too many ahead, and you will be fine 

btw...love copper chem and bison breath


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 19, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> Ha ha ha ha good luck.


.Why is luck needed? The forum admin here listed them as #1 seed company...I still haven't sent any cash, so not to late.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 19, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> .Why is luck needed? The forum admin here listed them as #1 seed company...I still haven't sent any cash, so not to late.


Where are you based? In the USA? There are so many great breeders there and a number of seed banks that can supply you with elite genetics. If based in Europe, there are a few breeders that can do the same. Nirvana used to be a good bank, now they just produce bland smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 19, 2019)

I just bought 4 nirvana strains, 1st since about 2008-9. In the past Id only typically find 1 great plant out of a pack of duds but those flavors were on point. I'm fully aware that 35-37 of the 40 seeds I bought will put out less than stellar plants but if I can find some of the flavors I found back then Ill be cool. 

Now with green point Id expect more nice plants per pack. Gps is great for solid selections with less hunting than nirvana for sure.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 19, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> Where are you based? In the USA? There are so many great breeders there and a number of seed banks that can supply you with elite genetics. If based in Europe, there are a few breeders that can do the same. Nirvana used to be a good bank, now they just produce bland smoke.


USA / Oklahoma...TY


----------



## cindysid (Jul 19, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> USA / Oklahoma...TY [/QUOTEI] I wouldn't recommend Nirvana either. There are some great breeders right here on this forum I'm glad you acknowledge that Gu has some great gear. He does. I don't agree with his politics and he sometimes does come off as a dick, but his gear is always above average.


----------



## Avblueshark (Jul 19, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Gu may be a little unethical but he isn't a crook. My problem with him is he can be a dick...the majority of his seeds are great a few are really great. Just don't order too many ahead, and you will be fine
> 
> btw...love copper chem and bison breath


Won’t need luck, friend... Ive grown out probably 50 plants from seed from Nirvana over the course of 10 years or so. Never ONCE have I been unhappy with Nirvana. I always have regarded them as “solid”.

That said, I also have purchased 4 packs of seeds from GPS and do look forward to finding something good.


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 19, 2019)

Nirvana is worth what you pay for them. Be prepared to buy twice as many as you think you need to find something worth keeping. I found a few nice plants out of their seeds in the mid 2000's, only one I really hung on to for a while was a nice Super Skunk. I had much better luck with Mandala Seeds back then and honestly wish I could find some one that carried them stateside.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 19, 2019)

comparing greenpoint to nirvana is like comparing single malt scotch to potato vodka!!lmao


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Is GU a honest man to deal with??Why iam asking is I would like to buy some beans off his weeb sit but in the past I heard he was on hard dope.....


----------



## cindysid (Jul 19, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Is GU a honest man to deal with??Why iam asking is I would like to buy some beans off his weeb sit but in the past I heard he was on hard dope and not honest but I hope I can buy a few bean packs from him.Sould I order from him or not???????????????????????????


You either need to smoke more....or less...lol


----------



## Opie1971 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bounty Hunter


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 19, 2019)

Just thought I would put this here

Green Dot Labs picture of Stardawg...ie sister of GU's stud






GU's pic of his male


----------



## cindysid (Jul 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Nirvana is worth what you pay for them. Be prepared to buy twice as many as you think you need to find something worth keeping. I found a few nice plants out of their seeds in the mid 2000's, only one I really hung on to for a while was a nice Super Skunk. I had much better luck with Mandala Seeds back then and honestly wish I could find some one that carried them stateside.


I had fair luck with them back then also, but not in the last couple of years. Master Kush and Bubbalicious are decent but nothing to write home about. I got them as freebies from Attitude at some point.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 19, 2019)

Ditching Greenpoint for Nirvana...........okay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Ditching Greenpoint for Nirvana...........okay.


----------



## keyown1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4367433
> Bounty Hunter


By far the most potent gp strain I have grown and I've grown most of them. You are in for a real treat, if potency is your thing.


----------



## Terps420 (Jul 20, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Aloe? i have tons of aloe plants way behind my yard didnt know plants like that in the water?


Oh yes its good stuff. Only use the gel or slime from it. No outter skin. Mix with little water or coconut water in blender to get it good a chopd. But its only good for like 10-15 mins after u chop it from plant. So have ducks in order b4 u chop it of plant. Also ive broke a branch on accident. Cut end at angle dipd it in gel then straight into cloner. Wirks well. Not the fastest but usually 10-12 days u wil get roots. Another favorite for cloning and a boost to ur plant if u mix with water b4 u feed plant is willow tree branches. Cut the ends off of branches. Like a foot off each branch but newset growth. Chop branch tips up in bucket. Put water in with them and mix bucket couple times daily. After a day or 2 drain sticks out and water in bucket is full of the good stuff u want. Coconut water, aloe gel, willow branches all have lots of goodies for plants. All 3 got muliple uses. Google it ud b surprised.


----------



## durbanblue (Jul 20, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> USA / Oklahoma...TY


Ok, so go have a look at Great Lakes genetics, loads of great breeders ( bodhi, Tony Green) on there and the prices are very competitive, plus @Bad Dawg sends out some amazing freebies. I would steer clear of Nirvana, just my option.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Ditching Greenpoint for Nirvana...........okay.


Yeah I'm ditching my Filet mignon dinner for a On-cor Salisbury steak frozen dinner.


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Jul 20, 2019)

This thread seems..


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 20, 2019)

IvcusLongDankus said:


> This thread seems..View attachment 4367534


No lack of juice here


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jul 20, 2019)

Nirvana over GPS...seriously?
You gotta be kidding


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 20, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yeah I'm ditching my Filet mignon dinner for a On-cor Salisbury steak frozen dinner.


Personally, my space is far too limited to search for a gem in a pile of mids.


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 20, 2019)

SoHappy101 said:


> Nirvana over GPS...seriously?
> You gotta be kidding


Alright you bunch of dumbasses!!! This forum admin recommended them...I liked the old school varieties for breeding (see OP). Never said shit about trading anything. I have every variety GPS sells, and I am actively breeding them...the only reason I bought any seeds was to import genetics into my garden because I have been actively growing for 50+ years, but now it's legal and I am expanding, so screw all you dumbasses taking up for asshole-Gu.  Last time it's not the genetics it's the seller...


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jul 20, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Alright you bunch of dumbasses!!! This forum admin recommended them...I liked the old school varieties for breeding (see OP). Never said shit about trading anything. I have every variety GPS sells, and I am actively breeding them...the only reason I bought any seeds was to import genetics into my garden because I have been actively growing for 50+ years, but now it's legal and I am expanding, so screw all you dumbasses taking up for asshole-Gu.  Last time it's not the genetics it's the seller...



Whoosah


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Aloe? i have tons of aloe plants way behind my yard didnt know plants like that in the water?


Just steep the aloe stalks in water 24 hrs, then mix the liquid with your regular nutes.
Give em a fresh cut & repeat.

You'll know they're spent when they get pale and squishy.
 
Another tip -- plants really like stale leftover coffee.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 20, 2019)

OkieSmoke said:


> Alright you bunch of dumbasses!!! This forum admin recommended them...I liked the old school varieties for breeding (see OP). Never said shit about trading anything. I have every variety GPS sells, and I am actively breeding them...the only reason I bought any seeds was to import genetics into my garden because I have been actively growing for 50+ years, but now it's legal and I am expanding, so screw all you dumbasses taking up for asshole-Gu.  Last time it's not the genetics it's the seller...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Yeah I'm ditching my Filet mignon dinner for a On-cor Salisbury steak frozen dinner.


Fillet mignon is a bit of a stretch. 
Maybe a nice chicken fried steak (with gravy).


----------



## cindysid (Jul 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just steep the aloe stalks in water 24 hrs, then mix the liquid with your regular nutes.
> Give em a fresh cut & repeat.
> 
> You'll know they're spent when they get pale and squishy.
> ...


How do you use it? Sounds very interesting. I use the grounds on my camellias and gardenias, but have never used the brewed coffee.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)

cindysid said:


> How do you use it? Sounds very interesting. I use the grounds on my camellias and gardenias, but have never used the brewed coffee.


I pour it in the water. No measuring. 
Microbes really like coffee...


----------



## cindysid (Jul 20, 2019)

I harvested an OBS the other day, first one actually. It was at the back of the room, went thru a fungus gnat invasion early in flower and was mostly neglected. It came off the rack yesterday and I packaged it up for a client, but decided to try it first. I took 2 tiny hits off the pipe at noon, and I'm still really high. Straight to the face and still feeling it nearly 3 hours later! Sure glad I saved a clone! Except for the counterfeit Wedding Cake, I haven't been disappointed yet!


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fillet mignon is a bit of a stretch.
> Maybe a nice chicken fried steak (with gravy).


Well if Nirvana is a frozen Salisbury steak then GU is a filet mignon..maybe even a lobster surf n turn


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 20, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Well if Nirvana is a frozen Salisbury steak then GU is a filet mignon..maybe even a lobster surf n turn



Nirvana surf n turf

 

Vs Greenpoint


 


The jury has deliberated your honor.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 20, 2019)

I used to mess with nirvana about 17 years ago back when I was more commercially growing...I found unstable genetics meaning most of the plants was vastly different from each other....But thats just my experience, I did find some nice ones though but never messed with cloning back then

In fact thats where my whole south african durban poison adventures began, I still have that seeds I made 17 years ago and they still all sprout, monster big plants...Wasnt orange bud from them too, ahh memories, I did run into some nice ones


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 20, 2019)

Fillet mignon, or frozen OnCor, there's a niche market for most if you know where to find it. I prefer top end fare at low end costs in both the food and weed biz.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 20, 2019)

We don't all roll the same


----------



## CanadianDank (Jul 20, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Oh yes its good stuff. Only use the gel or slime from it. No outter skin. Mix with little water or coconut water in blender to get it good a chopd. But its only good for like 10-15 mins after u chop it from plant. So have ducks in order b4 u chop it of plant. Also ive broke a branch on accident. Cut end at angle dipd it in gel then straight into cloner. Wirks well. Not the fastest but usually 10-12 days u wil get roots. Another favorite for cloning and a boost to ur plant if u mix with water b4 u feed plant is willow tree branches. Cut the ends off of branches. Like a foot off each branch but newset growth. Chop branch tips up in bucket. Put water in with them and mix bucket couple times daily. After a day or 2 drain sticks out and water in bucket is full of the good stuff u want. Coconut water, aloe gel, willow branches all have lots of goodies for plants. All 3 got muliple uses. Google it ud b surprised.


solid advice here


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I harvested an OBS the other day, first one actually. It was at the back of the room, went thru a fungus gnat invasion early in flower and was mostly neglected. It came off the rack yesterday and I packaged it up for a client, but decided to try it first. I took 2 tiny hits off the pipe at noon, and I'm still really high. Straight to the face and still feeling it nearly 3 hours later! Sure glad I saved a clone! Except for the counterfeit Wedding Cake, I haven't been disappointed yet!


OBS was my favorite GPS strain as far as quality smoke goes. 
Great terps -- tangerine, lemon, burnt rubber, stinky socks, and even pine. 
I'm growing a plant from the pine pheno now because its momma was super frosty.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 20, 2019)

Yep it's past 5 here and I'm still toasted...not sleepy, just high.


----------



## jungle666 (Jul 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> OBS was my favorite GPS strain as far as quality smoke goes.
> Great terps -- tangerine, lemon, burnt rubber, stinky socks, and even pine.
> I'm growing a plant from the pine pheno now because its momma was super frosty.


Does the plant smell much


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 21, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> Does the plant smell much


The pine OBS doesn't smell much right now because it's still in veg. It may not even have pine terps like its momma. I only got a few seeds off her.
And this plant somehow topped itself. 

Not sure how that happened. Probably insect activity, but I like to think she's special...


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 21, 2019)

Ok.. my Cowboy Kush are up and going...
Alone with my Genius Granddaddy..she’s now a mum...springing back after the chop up...Still waiting on my Eagle Scout... they are still trying


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 21, 2019)

Killed 3 males today ughhh...Unfortunatly my dreamcatcher was again a male, so far all have been male...I have one small seedling going that just popped major mutant leaves, planted another one and have only 3 seeds left...It hasnt been nice to me thus far...I think 2 or 3 of them never popped



Waiting for 2 tomahawks to sex, im a cry if its both males...
.

BarnBurner Re Run, it stretched last night, im very excited to be re running this plant, first female i grew turned out to be a keeper


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jul 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Killed 3 males today ughhh...Unfortunatly my dreamcatcher was again a male, so far all have been male...I have one small seedling going that just popped major mutant leaves, planted another one and have only 3 seeds left...It hasnt been nice to me thus far...I think 2 or 3 of them never popped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dig the personal scrog frame.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 21, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Personally, my space is far too limited to search for a gem in a pile of mids.


Ditto!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Ok.. my Cowboy Kush are up and going...
> Alone with my Genius Granddaddy..she’s now a mum...springing back after the chop up...View attachment 4367992Still waiting on my Eagle Scout... they are still tryingView attachment 4367993


I’m giving them 2-3 more days... if they don’t pop I’m moving on... I’m running out of time...Bison Breath it is...though if nothing else I’d rather my ES be male...just pop baby...


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 21, 2019)

Anybody pick anything up over the weekend? Hard to resist... lol


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 21, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody pick anything up over the weekend? Hard to resist... lol


I had to have Pebble Pusher...


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’m giving them 2-3 more days... if they don’t pop I’m moving on... I’m running out of time...Bison Breath it is...though if nothing else I’d rather my ES be male...just pop baby...


I see the heads of my Eagles popping up...so far I’ve popped 6 seeds from GPS, I believe I’m about to be 6 for 6...they should be up in the morning!!!!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 21, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody pick anything up over the weekend? Hard to resist... lol


sundae stallion and bounty hunter for me


----------



## bigbongloads (Jul 21, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody pick anything up over the weekend? Hard to resist... lol


Yeah definitely didn’t need anything but cake n chem for 37$ hard to say no lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 22, 2019)

bigbongloads said:


> Yeah definitely didn’t need anything but cake n chem for 37$ hard to say no lol


My cake n chem comes tomorrow, im a pop 3


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 22, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Anybody pick anything up over the weekend? Hard to resist... lol


Missed my chance at a few during super low prices, but ended up getting Texas Butter.( Wanting the RainDance and Full Moon fever pretty bad too  I'll wait they be on the rotation again. Not that I really need anymore right now anyway.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

Got tracking no.on Priority Envelope for Tomahawk and California Cannon $57.
@dakilla187, I got 2girls in a whole pack of Dream Catcher some time back.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 22, 2019)

I got 3 girls and 8 boys out of a pack of Sundance Kid a year or two ago, although it ended up being one of my favorite Greenpoint strains so I bought it again a while back and its chilling in the fridge. Hoping to get some more females this time, although all I really need is one keeper. One thing I have noticed is higher boy to girl ratio over the coarse of maybe 10 packs or so, plus other people mentioning it on here. Is what it is though. 

Does anybody have any of the cherry Ak47 crosses in flower yet? I have a couple I'm pretty excited for, will get to them after a couple more months. Really hoping for some cherry terps from them as the strain cherry pie has one of my favorite tastes


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 22, 2019)

Snagged Pioneer Kush for $22. Can't beat that. Been eyeing that one for weeks.


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 22, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Does anybody have any of the cherry Ak47 crosses in flower yet? I have a couple I'm pretty excited for, will get to them after a couple more months. Really hoping for some cherry terps from them as the strain cherry pie has one of my favorite tastes


I've got 4 blue cherry shortcakes in veg. Prolly hit the flower room in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

4 weeks on two Butch Cassidy after another threw nanners and balls a week ago and they appear to be all girl right now, making nice buds but with exceptionally early and heavy trich development. Average size and enough branching for training. Leaves definitely on the narrow side. Nice deep green. Not browning pistils much so I hope we’re in the clear.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 22, 2019)

My payment is in Gu's post office, sent Friday noon Friday Greenpoint time.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jul 22, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Please start posting your grow pictures. Tired of reading about this bullshit argument/disagreement. Get over it already and move on. No use beating a dead horse. Agree, this should be done with PM's, not a public forum thread.


I have been trying to figure out if this forum lets us PM members and I don't find a place to do a private message..? Where it says "Start a conversation" after clicking on someones avatar, is that going to be a private message? No problem if you don't know, but I saw you mentioned it when I searched.


----------



## JPCyan (Jul 22, 2019)

GrnMtnGrowr said:


> I have been trying to figure out if this forum lets us PM members and I don't find a place to do a private message..? Where it says "Sart a conversation" after clicking on someones avatar, is that going to be a private message? No problem if you don't know, but I saw you mentioned it when I searched.


Yup, did ya get one?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> 4 weeks on two Butch Cassidy after another threw nanners and balls a week ago and they appear to be all girl right now, making nice buds but with exceptionally early and heavy trich development. Average size and enough branching for training. Leaves definitely on the narrow side. Nice deep green. Not browning pistils much so I hope we’re in the clear.


I've grown various cookie wreck & stardawg crosses but neither showed the herm tendencies you're seeing. 
The only stardawg cross that hermed on me was OBS -- and I still recommend it.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 22, 2019)

Grower899 said:


> I've got 4 blue cherry shortcakes in veg. Prolly hit the flower room in 2-3 weeks.


I have 2 in early veg also


----------



## OkieSmoke (Jul 22, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I got 3 girls and 8 boys out of a pack of Sundance Kid a year or two ago, although it ended up being one of my favorite Greenpoint strains so I bought it again a while back and its chilling in the fridge. Hoping to get some more females this time, although all I really need is one keeper. One thing I have noticed is higher boy to girl ratio over the coarse of maybe 10 packs or so, plus other people mentioning it on here. Is what it is though.
> 
> Does anybody have any of the cherry Ak47 crosses in flower yet? I have a couple I'm pretty excited for, will get to them after a couple more months. Really hoping for some cherry terps from them as the strain cherry pie has one of my favorite tastes


I have Maraschino OG with 3 females and two males (100% germ), but I think I am going to pull the smaller male. This is their 3 week in flower, so nothing significant happening yet. ...


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 22, 2019)

Snagged these purple cake from greenpoint couple months back. Week 4 looking fantastic. 100 percent germ rate. Crazy frost rails forming. Some smell exactly like blue raspberry lemonade. Will post more photos when closer to finish line. Thanks Gu for helping get these out there.


----------



## GrnMtnGrowr (Jul 22, 2019)

JPCyan said:


> Yup, did ya get one?


Yes, Thank you!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m an official City Slicker...for 27$


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’m an official City Slicker...for 27$


Ah the one that got away...

Some pictures a ways back almost had me bite...I can still envision the frosty purple nuggets. The grower did a top notch job and also found a banger of a pheno.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

I may have to do a C-Section I’m going to continue to be patient.. I do understand different genetics and whatnot... planted at the same time, I must’ve buried them to deep.. I don’t paper towel, after soaking for 12 hrs and confirmation of sinking I plant them.. maybe I soaked the peat to much.. dunno... but they trying  I’m was gonna hempy.. but I’m just going back to soil


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 23, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I may have to do a C-Section I’m going to continue to be patient.. I do understand different genetics and whatnot... planted at the same time, I must’ve buried them to deep.. I don’t paper towel, after soaking for 12 hrs and confirmation of sinking I plant them.. maybe I soaked the peat to much.. dunno... but they trying View attachment 4368969View attachment 4368971 I’m was gonna hempy.. but I’m just going back to soil


Lol, i had about two of them do that to me, pop out with a shell hat on...I just use tweezers and squeeze the shell in the proper direction untill you hear a crack and remove

At least it looks like one of them has a hat on


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

Man Idk.. I think their some goners...imma plant something else... any suggestions?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 23, 2019)

Just gently remove peat around seeding leaves on 2nd pic, it will then shoot up she is just stuck. As for the 1st pic just poke a hole and insert taproot.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 23, 2019)

Ok surgically reset!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 24, 2019)

Over the pas 4 years I've been collecting data on reverse auction products. The data has allowed me to figure out what the best price is for each product. Well, today I've implemented that unique everyday low price for each product. Reverse Auction will now be reserved for new products with an undetermined price point.


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2019)

As it should be..
Looks like the way i price also..

Nothing is created equal


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Jul 24, 2019)

Here is CnC pheno #1 closing in on end of week 5, starting week 6 tomorrow. Based on smell and how it's stacking, I'm pretty sure it's a cookie leaner. Pheno #2 is similar but adding a little more weight. #2 might have a little more (star) dawg or fighter in her.

Will throw up some updates closer to harvest, which I'm expecting to be around 9 weeks.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

I see progress outta the peats(Eagle Scout).. meanwhile my Cowboy Kush are booming... I f’d up and let the rake hit 1 of my damn CK’s I think it was the girl...knock 1of the very first solar panels off.. but she’s tuff...male in back(square pot) tall as usual...I c him coming..but in the round pot.. it’s a girl..watch!!.. clone in tiny red solo.. bout ready to pot up to square...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Over the pas 4 years I've been collecting data on reverse auction products. The data has allowed me to figure out what the best price is for each product. Well, today I've implemented that unique everyday low price for each product. Reverse Auction will now be reserved for new products with an undetermined price point.


I've never seen anything drive buying from people who already own practically your entire line like the auctions.
It triggers compulsive behavior and becomes habitual.

As somebody who has spend WAY too many hours watching your auctions tick down for the last couple years, I'm not sure your analysis came to the right conclusions from your data @Gu~ but I wish you the best in this new evolution of your selling model.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cptn said:


> I've never seen anything drive buying from people who already own practically your entire line like the auctions.
> It triggers compulsive behavior and becomes habitual.
> 
> As somebody who has spend WAY too many hours watching your auctions tick down for the last couple years, I'm not sure your analysis came to the right conclusions from your data @Gu~ but I wish you the best in this new evolution of your selling model.


I loved the auctions.. oh well... @ least I can get the Copper Chem now..


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 24, 2019)

Cptn said:


> I've never seen anything drive buying from people who already own practically your entire line like the auctions.
> It triggers compulsive behavior and becomes habitual.
> 
> As somebody who has spend WAY too many hours watching your auctions tick down for the last couple years, I'm not sure your analysis came to the right conclusions from your data @Gu~ but I wish you the best in this new evolution of your selling model.


I've got a bunch of new products dropping in 4 weeks that will heavily rely on auctions.

Thank you for your input


----------



## Budnarly (Jul 24, 2019)

Gu if your looking for something different check out cigarbid.com auctions. Prices start low and bid on them till time runs out. Could easily do something like that with seeds


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I've got a bunch of new products dropping in 4 weeks that will heavily rely on auctions.
> 
> Thank you for your input


I would definitely take his input.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

Cptn said:


> I've never seen anything drive buying from people who already own practically your entire line like the auctions.
> It triggers compulsive behavior and becomes habitual.
> 
> As somebody who has spend WAY too many hours watching your auctions tick down for the last couple years, I'm not sure your analysis came to the right conclusions from your data @Gu~ but I wish you the best in this new evolution of your selling model.


Agreed. I was actually watching pretty close for the right combination of strains to be listed and low at the same time so I could put them all on one order. Now I don't foresee ever grabbing a pack of Bison Breath. Something about paying twice as much for something I've seen sell for less than $30 many times over that I just can't bring myself to buy into.

Having them drop without a timer to settle at 27 til someone bought them looked like a winning strategy to me. Not sure you tried that long enough. I was just waiting to see Bison Breath, OBS, and/or Bounty Hunter at or near that all at the same time.


----------



## Boosky (Jul 24, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Over the pas 4 years I've been collecting data on reverse auction products. The data has allowed me to figure out what the best price is for each product. Well, today I've implemented that unique everyday low price for each product. Reverse Auction will now be reserved for new products with an undetermined price point.


Bummer, I loved reverse auction but my wife didn't.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Man I’m not the one to be a bummer...but I ain’t got nothing to do at night now... guess I’ll cut the green light on and fuck my plants up during lights off... ...I’m still gonna f with Gu~ but really.. even when you lose an auction.. u be like hell naw I’m getting these.. even if I pay 5$ more..seems for me, good things come to an end.. faster than most.. Enuff venting..on to Chem


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Agreed. I was actually watching pretty close for the right combination of strains to be listed and low at the same time so I could put them all on one order. Now I don't foresee ever grabbing a pack of Bison Breath. Something about paying twice as much for something I've seen sell for less than $30 many times over that I just can't bring myself to buy into.
> 
> Having them drop without a timer to settle at 27 til someone bought them looked like a winning strategy to me. Not sure you tried that long enough. I was just waiting to see Bison Breath, OBS, and/or Bounty Hunter at or near that all at the same time.


I’m popping my Bison Breath next...over excited myself


----------



## klx (Jul 24, 2019)

There will still be auctions he clearly said it will be for newer drops.

What I find a bit weird is that Purple Punch for example has only been on Greenpoint for a couple months, there is no way there is enough data to come to a consensus on the price point, hence it is overpriced by miles. Eg, can get 20 cake and chem regs for roughly the same price as 6 PP fems. 

But hey, some of those 20 buck strains I am sure are gonna tempt a lot of people!


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 24, 2019)

klx said:


> There will still be auctions he clearly said it will be for newer drops.
> 
> What I find a bit weird is that Purple Punch for example has only been on Greenpoint for a couple months, there is no way there is enough data to come to a consensus on the price point, hence it is overpriced by miles. Eg, can get 20 cake and chem regs for roughly the same price as 6 PP fems.
> 
> But hey, some of those 20 buck strains I am sure are gonna tempt a lot of people!


Can’t wait to see the new products myself...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 24, 2019)

Prices are still GREAT value on many lines. 
It's just that sometimes I felt like I should be wearing a mask when I won an auction cuz the prices were a steal. 
Everything changes, and I figure Gu can handle what it takes to balance volume with price to make his business run best.
I just think the first pass will need tweaking.
Really... pebble pusher cost more than copper chem?

Hell, Gu's already throwin curve balls... 50% off sale this Friday?!
That's gonna crash the site with the new low base prices.


----------



## typoerror (Jul 24, 2019)

So new prices... How about those new prices with the upcoming black Friday in July sale?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 24, 2019)

Just saw that. Maybe a last chance to grab a couple of the ones I want at auction prices.


----------



## led1k (Jul 25, 2019)

I loved the auctions even though I suck at them... avg cost was higher than I can get them now lol
Avgs:
2 Copper $45.20
2 Eagle $40.38
3 OBS $34.61


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

I always get up early and many bargains were to be had by just looking before most sane people are awake. Average cost to my box about $25. 

Some hella genetics for cheap with the new marketing ploy!


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 25, 2019)

Plenty of auction action coming up. And we totally gave away the Friday thing. On accident. Fuck. 
Pebble pusher more than copper sounds wrong. Might have to hit the auction to figure that one out. I know it’s new. Copper has been selling for 5 years in November


----------



## NugHeuser (Jul 25, 2019)

klx said:


> There will still be auctions he clearly said it will be for newer drops.
> 
> What I find a bit weird is that Purple Punch for example has only been on Greenpoint for a couple months, there is no way there is enough data to come to a consensus on the price point, hence it is overpriced by miles. Eg, can get 20 cake and chem regs for roughly the same price as 6 PP fems.
> 
> But hey, some of those 20 buck strains I am sure are gonna tempt a lot of people!


Exactly. What I see happening is this: The cheaper set prices we are seeing on packs that have been around for a while are cheap because just that, they were around for a while and most everybody has tried them, thus letting the average dip down low on the RA.

Now everytime there are new drops, *most* packs go for much higher dollar, because everyone wants to try one before they sell out, nobody knows what that packs real value is yet. And I foresee conclusions being drawn on the final price much too soon, just like the purple cake that you mentioned, weeks after, maybe a month or so, ultimately causing all around prices of the packs to be much higher and putting an end to the 30$ pack days. *Especially *if these new drops are going to be starting in the 129$ price range.

Bummer.

Edit: But ya know what, I'm not gonna criticize too much, who knows, if 20 new products drop on auction at the same time then I could see prices getting down a bit lower. Plus that sale this Friday 
~Gu seems to usually have it figured out so I'm gonna take this in stride and see what happens


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2019)

I am not a mindless fanboy here. But come on, it’s just a marketing strategy. Gu wants to sell some seeds. Growers want to buy potent genetic seeds which Gu sells. I think the new deal here is fine. Packs of stuff I have already grown and enjoyed of really remarkable genetics going $24 or $28 or $35. Anyone could build a fine garden with those.

If someone want to crush some bucks for the newest, most shiny thing, well that’s fine too.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Jul 25, 2019)

I have multi packs of 90% of GU's seeds, but if he keeps these prices plus the 50% off on Friday. The inner seed hoarder is going to over power me again.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 25, 2019)

Dropping Next Week:

*Purple Crash*
*(Purple Punch x Sundae Driver)*

Purple Crash is an absolutely breathtaking cross of Purple Punch and Sundae Diver. These two elite and hard to find cultivars collide to bring together the best genetics from both parents for a truly radiant purple superstar. Known for their insane bag appeal and hard to match flavor, both Purple Punch and Sundae Driver will contribute to new phenotypes that will embody everything that has made each parent so special. You can expect to find new phenotypes with deep purple hues and extremely dense trichome coverage that will engulf buds like a disco ball. This cross will be bursting with tropical grape flavors that accompany a relaxing effect that will help heighten your mood and lower stress levels.

Purple Punch

Purple Punch became an instant hit when it was released by Supernova Gardens. This cross of Granddaddy Purple to Larry OG produces very easy to grow plants that pack on small dense purple buds that become completely soaked in trichome heads by harvest time. The contrast between the trichomes and the deep green and purple flowers makes the visual bag appeal almost unmatched by anything other than cookie crosses. This cultivar is known not only for her power as a stand-alone cut, but also as a powerhouse for breeding. This is a great option for anyone who enjoys taste just as much if not more than potency. You can enjoy Purple Punch throughout the day to relieve stress, help you relax, and battle any symptoms of body aches or pain.

Sundae Driver

Sundae Driver makes you feel so delightful with her aroma, flavor, and effect that nothing is more fitting that the idea of mixing a relaxing Sunday drive around town with one of America’s all-time favorite desserts. This flavor packed cross is the combination of Fruity Pebbles OG and Grape Pie released by Cannarado Genetics. Both Parents in this cross bring delectable tastes from their lineage. Fruity Pebbles OG descends from Alien Genetics cross of Green Ribbon, GDP (Granddaddy Purple), Tahoe OG, and Alien Kush. All of these genetics alone are outstanding but combined into one great cultivar you can only imagine how amazing it is if you haven’t experienced it before. Grape Pie is Cannarado’s cross of Grape Stomper and Cherry Pie that commands the respect it deserves with mouthwatering terpenes that will have you salivating for more of her amazing flavor. This is a great cultivar for all levels of growers and produces picture perfect buds that are completely resin coated and beam in contrast to the deep purple and green tones in the leaves. This is a great all-day variety that delivers amazing effects that will help you relax and leave you feeling upbeat and stress free.

Purple Crash

Purple Punch and Sundae Driver are two of the most popular purple clone only phenotypes to gain extreme popularity over the past few years. Uniting them to create Purple Crash will surely create new even more diverse purple dominant phenotypes that display all the eye-popping characteristics of both parents along with an unbeatable flavor and aroma that is reminiscent of grapes, berries, and tropical fruit. This is a great cultivar for all levels of growers and will not stretch much, so it is ideal for tents and spaces with lower ceiling heights. Don’t miss your chance to add this killer purple combo to your garden. Grab a pack of Purple Crash today.

Alien Kush –
Tahoe OG –
Granddaddy Purple –
Green Ribbon –
Grape Stomper –
Cherry Pie –

Weight: 0.21 oz
Quantity: 6 Seeds
Seed Sex: Feminized Seeds (Female)
Cannabis Type: Indica 50% Sativa 50 %
Flowering Length: 60 - 70 Days
Finishing Height: Medium
Recommended Growing Area: Indoor or Outdoor
Lineage: Alien Kush, Tahoe OG, Granddaddy Purple, Green Ribbon, Grape Stomper, Cherry Pie, Grape Pie
Flavor: Grape juice and tart cherries
Aroma: Tropical berries
Premium Collectors Pack: Crush-proof containers and tamper proof heat-sealed pouches ensure your genetics are 100% genuine and secure for their long journey.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 25, 2019)

Ok update : 4/4 germinated 2 Cowboy Kush and 1 Eagle Scout... the other struggled so I pulled the plug... I put this on me..I had that peat too moist I believe...I would do better with paper towel...get the taproot in soil... and chill...that way it’s going down from the start...no problem.. gave me an extra.. got my Pebbles in... Slicker for a pal...I think my garden should be colorful to say the least..preciate the help along the way fellas...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Dropping Next Week:
> 
> *Purple Crash*
> *(Purple Punch x Sundae Driver)*
> ...


Wasn't this strain originally named "punch buggy"?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 26, 2019)

Diamond
Gold
Silver
and Bronze membership discount levels are now working again.

Just in time.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

California Cannon and Tomahawk are 70 miles away in state. Wife mailed cash last Friday afternoon. Actually working today and tomorrow so she will also be on mailbox patrol here.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 26, 2019)

OUT FOR DELIVERY!!!!!


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 26, 2019)

seems a bunch of people are against your new system. i for one think it's great. i am not big on hunting the RA, so it's nice to just go get the packs i want for crazy cheap. get some of my time back that i can use for something other than staring at a webpage all day.

the rest of you, Gu~ has given you some of your lives back. go use it and stop complaining about dozens of packs you won't buy now that wouldn't have ever gotten run anyways.

people sitting on like 20+ packs already and complaining they can't get more from RA lol. some of y'all need a GPS support group.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 26, 2019)

People don't like change. It's human nature.
They will tend to resist and complain even when the change it to their benefit.

That said, I have to say that the acceptance of this change has been better than anything I can remember in the last 2 years of greenpoint history.
Well done @Gu~ !
BTW, the black friday 50% off deal combined with the announcement was a great move!
You even got this gold member to fill out the collection with a pile of stuff I've been hesitating on 

Are packs selling out this morning?
This is how I imagined the volume would be:


----------



## Dustjesus (Jul 26, 2019)

My first post was two different phenos of the purple cake. Here are a couple others In week 5 I believe.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 26, 2019)

Black Friday has me still in the game... does kinda feel good just getting them...without getting beat out..
Ghost, Bounty Cake n Chem..shhhh I’m gonna have some fun runs


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 26, 2019)

So what happened with hisenbean and Greenpoint? did Gu take hisenbean completely off his website?


----------



## Jelimafish (Jul 26, 2019)

I am only 35 Days into my first grow ever (Norther Lights Autos) but based on the reviews and the lovely 50% off Sale I had to order some Bison Breath. I am beyond excited to try what I have learned and will learn throughout this first grow on some Photo Plants.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 26, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> So what happened with hisenbean and Greenpoint? did Gu take hisenbean completely off his website?


Care to elaborate this insider information?
All heisens gear is still on GPS.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 26, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> So what happened with hisenbean and Greenpoint? did Gu take hisenbean completely off his website?


All heisenbeans have sold out. GPS is taking preorders on the next batch.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> California Cannon and Tomahawk are 70 miles away in state. Wife mailed cash last Friday afternoon. Actually working today and tomorrow so she will also be on mailbox patrol here.


Nice, I have 2 tomahawks in veg,im like 80% sure they are female....they better be female cause I put them back in deeper veg cause they didnt show signs while the other strains all threw ballz.... I have well over 10 gu couple heisein strains going atm so lot of reports comin up

2 tomahawaks in center
barn burner center scrog...its huge
northern thunderfuck rear left scrog...not too happy atm multiple tops are mutant with some having 3 buds per top
bridezilla right side of tomahawks(bridezilla is shooting multiple little branches near all the tops, not happy about that. I think it reached a peak height and with forcing a longer veg this happened, just speculation)


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 26, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Care to elaborate this insider information?
> All heisens gear is still on GPS.



Lol right, but his name has been stripped offa everything. Its all good i just grabbed a gmo cake this morning.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 26, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Lol right, but his name has been stripped offa everything. Its all good i just grabbed a gmo cake this morning.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 26, 2019)

Gu~ said:


>


Dident see that coming rofl


----------



## 710slickxx (Jul 26, 2019)

Thought you just said fuck this guy. Its all mine now.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Jul 26, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Thought you just said fuck this guy. Its all mine now.


They partnered up. Heisen likes being in the garden, not being the face of his seed co. Gu seems to have things figured out well enough for selling seeds but his genetic diversity is seriously slacking. Pair them up and you’ve got the best of both under one brand!


----------



## mr_c (Jul 27, 2019)

Sundance Kid keeper pheno. It’s been under 12/12 since the beginning and is at day 65 since bean drop.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dustjesus said:


> My first post was two different phenos of the purple cake. Here are a couple others In week 5 I believe.View attachment 4370043 View attachment 4370042


I had to buy me some purple cake after seeing your pics


----------



## daveybc (Jul 27, 2019)

I currently have Iron Horse, Tomahawk, California cannon, Dynamite Diesel, Bison Breath, Copper Chem, on hand. Any input on which is preferable to flower very early, 2nd 3rd node?


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Jul 28, 2019)

Couple of bud shots 
CnC #2 is likely to be the last to finish, thinking she’ll take over 70 days.

SDK #3 looking like it’ll be ready around 60 days or shortly after. Buds are iced up, just waiting for them to swell.

CnC #2
SDK #3


----------



## soaked in sweat (Jul 28, 2019)

end of July picture update, look like she wants to start flowering soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 28, 2019)

Good gear; Unethical, megalomaniacal people. 

GPS and Heisen deserve each other.

I hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 28, 2019)

how do these back orders work ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 28, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Good gear; Unethical, megalomaniacal people.
> 
> GPS and Heisen deserve each other.
> 
> I hope everyone else is well.


Where ya been? 
Did you ever do the OBS F2?


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jul 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Where ya been?
> Did you ever do the OBS F2?


Hello! Good to see familiar faces, or stool as the case may be. Familiar feces? Lol! Hi, dude!

I think I might actually flip my OBS cut and make some feminized beans. I am working on starting a little tiny seed breeding (I mean real multi-generational line breeding, not only chucks...but those too) farm in E Oregon. My first seed run hasn’t happened yet, but she will be in it. I am not getting in it to make money, not sure if I will ever try to sell them. I love line-breeding stuff. Snakes, lizards, frogs, fish, and now cannabis.

As far as my whereabouts, I have a job in Unnamed European Country working for some Scary Gnomes that someone here probably has A Big Conspiracy Theory about. It is a lot of fun and not scary at all. I was heads-down overseas for a couple months, then went fishing in the wilderness and didn’t participate on the internet beyond work for a while. I am still _mostly_ not online except for work.

Oh, yeah...I also quit drinking alcohol completely, out of nowhere, for no big reason other than I was bored with it. Went cold turkey with no assistance or warning one day. I was drinking a lot of liquor, regularly, for eleven years. Best decision I ever made, to quit.

This message has been brought to you by my mid-evening wakefulness interval, soon I will have my second sleep for the night.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

Decided to stop 6/27/2002. Tobacco 2/14/2010! Cannabis


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

Really stopped by to note I have put 5 big California Cannon seeds in my famous Viva towel in a quart zip top bag. Very fast out to Denver with cash and seeds delivered 1000 miles away from Friday to Friday.

This is a refill!


----------



## Crafty carper 247 (Jul 29, 2019)

I got some seeds only 8 out of 10 germanted. I waited over a week and nothink.i carefully open the jiffy pellet and found the seeds had not germated.so i carfully potted them in soil. Are they dud seeds. My reason to think is that i never squezed the water out on theres two and may be bit to deep.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 29, 2019)

Crafty carper 247 said:


> I got some seeds only 8 out of 10 germanted. I waited over a week and nothink.i carefully open the jiffy pellet and found the seeds had not germated.so i carfully potted them in soil. Are they dud seeds. My reason to think is that i never squezed the water out on theres two and may be bit to deep.


Went thru similar problems.. I think the peat is too wet if not squeezed out... to me it’s too thick of a medium if not handle right... my tap root seemed to want to come up instead of down..pellets have no perlite making it compact if over watered... I went 4/4 in germinating... but just gave up on 1 ES...soak ... paper towel... then on to soil... from now on..damn pellets drove me nuts...for me it took longer than normal.. and I lost 1... I still had to go back and reset all the others... but at least they are alive..I found it’s best to water around or from the bottom with these pellets... even after up potting...let’s the roots find water better.. sorry for all the yapping... these last 4 in jiffy gave me fits...never again


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2019)

Good job stoners ! 
No booze for me 7 years now and no cigs about 15 years 
I've watched enough people die directly from the results of both those items. I'm cured.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

Start over after reading my above post. Not the seeds' fault most likely.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 29, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Good job stoners !
> No booze for me 7 years now and no cigs about 15 years
> I've watched enough people die directly from the results of both those items. I'm cured.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jul 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


>





el kapitan said:


> Good job stoners !
> No booze for me 7 years now and no cigs about 15 years
> I'vewatched enough people die directly from the results of both those items. I'm cured.[/QUOT]
> So do you just smoke weed... I don’t normally drink... shot of Crown or Remy 1738.every now and then....love refer tho....


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 29, 2019)

So my question got pushed out but I’m curious if anyone made a purchase on back order?


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> So my question got pushed out but I’m curious if anyone made a purchase on back order?


I scored a couple backorder packs on the auction. Still waiting on confirmation of weather or not I'm getting replacements, or a refund. Been close to about 3 weeks now. Kinda rediculous to wait this long on just an answer.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 29, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> So my question got pushed out but I’m curious if anyone made a purchase on back order?


Hey @Elsembrador Yeah, I made a few purchases on back order. First was the Jelly Pie back in Nov and received them just before Christmas as promised. I Believe the some of the Mos Cutty offerings were like that too in the beginning, got them too... Just purchased the 3 new fem strains, those are on back order too, and these will be ready at the end of August I believe.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 29, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Hey @Elsembrador Yeah, I made a few purchases on back order. First was the Jelly Pie back in Nov and received them just before Christmas as promised. I Believe the some of the Mos Cutty offerings were like that too in the beginning, got them too... Just purchased the 3 new fem strains, those are on back order too, and these will be ready at the end of August I believe.


Thanks for ur input brotha I also snagged a pack so I’ll just sit tight I’m guessing they won’t forget.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 29, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> I scored a couple backorder packs on the auction. Still waiting on confirmation of weather or not I'm getting replacements, or a refund. Been close to about 3 weeks now. Kinda rediculous to wait this long on just an answer.


Thanks for ur input sucks Hopefully GU makes it right


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 29, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> So my question got pushed out but I’m curious if anyone made a purchase on back order?





RattleheadKV2 said:


> I scored a couple backorder packs on the auction. Still waiting on confirmation of weather or not I'm getting replacements, or a refund. Been close to about 3 weeks now. Kinda rediculous to wait this long on just an answer.


Same here. I bought 5 packs of Heisenbeans on the auctions. The packs weren't listed as back order when I made the purchase. Everyone of them said it had remaining stock. Then, a few days later Gu emailed and told me they were all out and on backorder, but said I could wait until next harvest, or get a refund. I said I'd wait for the next harvest. A week after that, he emailed again and told me only 1 of the 5 that I ordered would be restocked, and offered replacements. I sent back my requested replacements, but haven't heard anything else back, since last week.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 29, 2019)

Wrinkles currently being ironed. 

Will be resolved. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Jul 29, 2019)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Same here. I bought 5 packs of Heisenbeans on the auctions. The packs weren't listed as back order when I made the purchase. Everyone of them said it had remaining stock. Then, a few days later Gu emailed and told me they were all out and on backorder, but said I could wait until next harvest, or get a refund. I said I'd wait for the next harvest. A week after that, he emailed again and told me only 1 of the 5 that I ordered would be restocked, and offered replacements. I sent back my requested replacements, but haven't heard anything else back, since last week.


Glad to hear someone else is in the same situation. 

I have faith in GU coming through as he always has for me. I guess I've just got a bad run of luck with Greenpoint. Seems like every order I place has something go wrong.


----------



## sdd420 (Jul 29, 2019)

Gu knows if he doesn’t come through we’ll all hear about it on riu lol


----------



## daveybc (Jul 29, 2019)

I had Dynamite Diesel on BO. It was shipped out 10-14 days later, just received a few days ago.. I just made some purchases on Friday including Bridezilla on BO. I think I read end of Aug. 



Elsembrador said:


> So my question got pushed out but I’m curious if anyone made a purchase on back order?


----------



## daveybc (Jul 29, 2019)

Other than his system not sending confirmation emails ( a couple months ago, now fixed ) on orders everything has gone smooth. I have received everything ( like 5 orders ) to Canada. GU even responded to one of my emails that everything was in order on my request.




RattleheadKV2 said:


> Glad to hear someone else is in the same situation.
> 
> I have faith in GU coming through as he always has for me. I guess I've just got a bad run of luck with Greenpoint. Seems like every order I place has something go wrong.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 30, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Gu knows if he doesn’t come through we’ll all hear about it on riu lol


Sometimes for fuckin weeks....months....years...every few hours...a constant echo. A cacophony of blow your brains out redundancy.


----------



## jtgreen (Jul 30, 2019)

Cherry Wine f2 u sound so fine So just when I think I am caught up on gps gear that i desire the most he comes with cbd strain that sounds like what peeps been asking me for more and more


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

Someone had reason to assume that the seeds would be available at the time of the sale.

2 Butch Cassidy at 36 days appear to be stable females. Lost one early with balls and pistils and nanners. Average size and strong frame and looking healthy while buds are getting bigger. Amount of trichs and early trichs are remarkable.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 30, 2019)

What’s the diff btwn 

East coast Stardawg and dynamite diesel ? 
If the dynamite doesn’t have ecsd cut I’ma be a little upset


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> What’s the diff btwn
> 
> East coast Stardawg and dynamite diesel ?
> If the dynamite doesn’t have ecsd cut I’ma be a little upset


You will not be at all upset with Dynamite Diesel!
Seedfinder is your friend.


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> What’s the diff btwn
> 
> East coast Stardawg and dynamite diesel ?
> If the dynamite doesn’t have ecsd cut I’ma be a little upset



The east coast stardawg are fem seed.

Dynamite diesel are regs.


What i'm curious about is why Gu's stardawg male is listed in the description on the east coast stardawg??It's my understanding that heisen used the corey cut(reversed) in the making of the east coast stardawg.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Jul 30, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> The east coast stardawg are fem seed.
> 
> Dynamite diesel are regs.
> 
> ...


That’s what I thought at first but the male confused me it would be the same strain 

So I thought it was diff ecsd cuts but thanks for clearing that up ..my packs are old I hope they pop


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 30, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> Gu knows if he doesn’t come through we’ll all hear about it on riu lol


He will still be chastised by the trolls when he does


----------



## vertnugs (Jul 30, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> That’s what I thought at first but the male confused me it would be the same strain
> 
> So I thought it was diff ecsd cuts but thanks for clearing that up ..my packs are old I hope they pop



The ECSD should be the same unless one of them is a knock off which i doubt as it's clone only.I'm sure both guys use the same cut.

The difference between the 2 will be the stardawg used.Gu has his male for pollen and hiesen uses the corey cut(reversed) for pollen.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2019)

@Gu~
Please correct the strain description for "East Coast Stardawg" on your website.
Currently it lists the same pedigree as Dynamite Diesel and does not correctly identify the reversed male used.

People buying those seeds today are left to hope that it is the reversed "Corey" Stardawg cut. Probably the most famous Stardawg cut in the world.
Failing to correct the listing might seem to suggest that the reversed pollen donor was not the Corey cut we all assume it is, but something else.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 30, 2019)

6/6 big California Cannon seeds with tails about 1/2” at 40 hours in Viva towel in Ziplock.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 30, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Thanks for ur input brotha I also snagged a pack so I’ll just sit tight I’m guessing they won’t forget.


No problem dude. Ask and you shall receive... the info... if I got it, you'll get an answer...


----------



## Elsembrador (Jul 30, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> No problem dude. Ask and you shall receive... the info... if I got it, you'll get an answer...


Appreciate that it’s just this thread gets clogged with irrelevant shit sometimes and people asking or dudes giving info is pushed out


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Jul 30, 2019)

Is it possible to get different phenos outta fems....got 5 GMoozy on da go atm....


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2019)

Cptn said:


> @Gu~
> Please correct the strain description for "East Coast Stardawg" on your website.
> Currently it lists the same pedigree as Dynamite Diesel and does not correctly identify the reversed male used.
> 
> ...


I want some of what you're smokin, lol. I thought that was how you listed the name, the mom and the pollen donor second, its a reversed female corey cut, aka pollen donor, so I'd say its listed right. Dynamite Diesel is a cut of ECSD crossed with Gu's male stardog and Im not sure its the corey cut. But those are regs, not fems.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 30, 2019)

Is the jelly pie coming back or is it discontinued?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jul 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I want some of what you're smokin, lol. I thought that was how you listed the name, the mom and the pollen donor second, its a reversed female corey cut, aka pollen donor, so I'd say its listed right. Dynamite Diesel is a cut of ECSD crossed with Gu's male stardog and Im not sure its the corey cut. But those are regs, not fems.


The Corey was the female used for the seeds. The east coast was the pollen donor. That's the story I got as I just asked H.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The Corey was the female used for the seeds. The east coast was the pollen donor. That's the story I got as I just asked H.


makes perfect sense, lmfao. But I think he may be confused per the regs and fems, not sure.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone out there with access to Bandit Breath seeds, or know where I can snag a pack? I've been after this plant type for a minute...

Here's my "keeper" Bison Breath #1. It's revegging at the moment, very slow, but I have seeds of this nice plant. Crossed #1 female with Bison Breath #5 male that has identical structure and smells. Hope the seeds yield some nice plants in the next generation .













These pics are from the harvest day, I believe I took these down at 74 days of bloom. This one is an all green phenotype, no purple came through. The male #5 was also all green, stinky, oily and had crystals... I've seen pics of males with trichomes but I never had the experience of having one in the garden. I didn't keep the male but I have pollen from it... quite a bit... in the fridge now with the seeds from the #1.

The buds from this plant have been curing for the last month and a half, I don't have access to pics of the dried buds (will post later) but they twinkle pretty nice, are rock hard dense spear shaped calyxes, and have a lemon/skunky and some fuel... more like used motor oil... and ripe underarm smell... YEAH!!!

Smoke is good. Tastes like lemon drops, very dense, has some hints of pine on the inhale... On the exhale it's pure stale motor oil, plain and simple. smooth smoke, ash is gray as I like to flush for a long time... This one took a while to get that faded look. As a consequence there was a tonne of milky trichomes and a bunch of amber. Effects, a great mixture of Chem and OG. But damn, it's a knockout, makes you super hungry and then out for the night! my kinda narcotic smoke!!! purely for night time, or siesta!!!

I have 3 full and half an opened packs of these to go through and I found my fave after getting one female out of five in half a pack... going through these will be fun!

Planning next round of GPS seeds to be popped and plants to bloom:

Hibernate
Tombstone
More Ghost Town... All males last round looking for a female! (1 full pack left) - didn't have much luck from the first pack... out of 11 popped 5 germed, then died. The remaining were all males (collected some pollen from nice ghost looking plants)
Blizzard Bush - these are fun to grow, very forgiving and damn gotta put shades on when looking at these after 3-4 weeks of bloom. and it gets better as they mature.
MACDawg (thick) regvegging... been growing this since Jan. (Damn) I know... but I love this little plant. When I'm home again I will post up some photos of this little bush...
Garlix
The Deputy

Also going to pop some Heisen/GPS fem seed too. Very interested to see how the Purple Cake, East Coast 91 and GMO Cakes turn out...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I want some of what you're smokin, lol. I thought that was how you listed the name, the mom and the pollen donor second, its a reversed female corey cut, aka pollen donor, so I'd say its listed right. Dynamite Diesel is a cut of ECSD crossed with Gu's male stardog and Im not sure its the corey cut. But those are regs, not fems.


LOL 
He fixed the website ya'll.
Before today the listing for east coast stardawg said that it used Gu's Stardawg male.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> The Corey was the female used for the seeds. The east coast was the pollen donor. That's the story I got as I just asked H.


Yeah, those 2 should really get the story straight. 

Up until today, the website said it was:
ECSD x (Gu's stardawg male)

Now it says:
ECSD x reversed Corey cut

But Heisen (supposedly) says that it's:
Corey x reversed ECSD

???


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 30, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Yeah, those 2 should really get the story straight.
> 
> Up until today, the website said it was:
> ECSD x (Gu's stardawg male)
> ...


Man there Both telling the truth.lol...you know they would not lie just ask around.Wishing every one the best and hope your alls grows turn out great.


----------



## ky farmer (Jul 30, 2019)

Cptn said:


> LOL
> He fixed the website ya'll.
> Before today the listing for east coast stardawg said that it used Gu's Stardawg male.


That should help sales pick up 4em.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 30, 2019)

Just sharing mine and other peoples experience. The order does not effect outcome of progeny. Only seed size and look. Literally can't tell the difference between any that I have done like that and many I have spoken to all seem to agree. Chimera, nspecta, samskunkman, tom hill, yada, yada. I would never be concerned based on personal experience and talks with many which fem was reversed into the other. I haven't read or seen any scientific journals on it yet, but there are just too many people I respect that tell me my experience is the norm.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Just sharing mine and other peoples experience. The order does not effect outcome of progeny. Only seed size and look. Literally can't tell the difference between any that I have done like that and many I have spoken to all seem to agree. Chimera, nspecta, samskunkman, tom hill, yada, yada. I would never be concerned based on personal experience and talks with many which fem was reversed into the other. I haven't read or seen any scientific journals on it yet, but there are just too many people I respect that tell me my experience is the norm.


Thanks 40. 
I'm not concerned that which plant of 2 elite cuts was reversed might effect the quality of the offspring. 
Each plant will contribute the same DNA regardless of which role it played in the cross.
I just want accurate pedigree information when I spend money for seeds, and this is uncharacteristically sloppy documentation for Greenpoint. 
Many people feel that way about genetics. 
The fact that the industry is filled with outright liars and frauds makes transparency and attention to detail a valuable difference for a company like @Gu~ 's. 
I am simply trying to help them fix/improve their listing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 30, 2019)

Yeah totally get that, just wanted to share info that may or may not be of interest to peeps. This was a serious question for me for many years I wondered about.


----------



## daveybc (Jul 30, 2019)

Great report and nice buds. I have 2 packs of Bison Breath I will be running at once. Any other input on pheno's is appreciated. I am looking for a male as well as hitting my pink kush cut. 

@jonesaa At what size did you flower them? How many nodes? Looks like they were flowered early.



jonesaa said:


> Anyone out there with access to Bandit Breath seeds, or know where I can snag a pack? I've been after this plant type for a minute...
> 
> Here's my "keeper" Bison Breath #1. It's revegging at the moment, very slow, but I have seeds of this nice plant. Crossed #1 female with Bison Breath #5 male that has identical structure and smells. Hope the seeds yield some nice plants in the next generation .
> 
> ...


----------



## Cptn (Jul 30, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah totally get that, just wanted to share info that may or may not be of interest to peeps. This was a serious question for me for many years I wondered about.


Right on brother.
It's amazing how much myth and mysticism has been explained in our community the last few years.
Hard to imagine what things will be like 5 years from now.
Just gotta keep the whole game from being stolen by Chads and lab coats


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 31, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Great report and nice buds. I have 2 packs of Bison Breath I will be running at once. Any other input on pheno's is appreciated. I am looking for a male as well as hitting my pink kush cut.
> 
> @jonesaa At what size did you flower them? How many nodes? Looks like they were flowered early.


@daveybc Thanks dude! these bison breaths are fun to grow. Out of the five seeds I sprouted this one was the shortest and only female. I kept them small on purpose (kept in solo cups for about a month) since my current space is very limited. I started flower when this plant was exactly 1ft. Final height was just under 2ft... Not sure how many nodes were there when I started bloom, but I removed some cuts at the bottom earlier on to give away and to clean up the plant a little.

The other Bison Breath males looked and smelled identical to each other (#'s 2,3 and 4). Male flowers turned reddish purple, very little crystals on the flowers and "sugar leaves". They had a sweet fruity/body odor stench to them. All the males were pushing close to 3.5 to 4 feet and stretch much more than the female.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Jul 31, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Is it possible to get different phenos outta fems....got 5 GMoozy on da go atm....


Yes. You will have phenotype variation just like crossing a male with a female, even with S1s.


----------



## RuStonedYet (Aug 2, 2019)

What do you guys think? I am crossing Panama Red pure sativa with Copper Chem and Bison Breath (2 different plants). I think I could end up with some fire, and since this forum is full of GPS experts, I thought I would ask. Here is a pic of the mom...


----------



## cindysid (Aug 2, 2019)

RuStonedYet said:


> What do you guys think? I am crossing Panama Red pure sativa with Copper Chem and Bison Breath (2 different plants). I think I could end up with some fire, and since this forum is full of GPS experts, I thought I would ask. Here is a pic of the mom...


Lovely! How long does it take for her to finish? That's one I haven't grown, but have always wanted to. Crossing with those two should be interesting!


----------



## RuStonedYet (Aug 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Lovely! How long does it take for her to finish? That's one I haven't grown, but have always wanted to. Crossing with those two should be interesting!


Better not be in a hurry about 11 weeks. I have only run it once just to see because it has 2 main phenos (green and red). I was after a red for the more couch lock high, and then took a couple cuttings that I will hit with my 2 favorites from GPS. The Panama Red is supposed to have some unique DNA not found elsewhere, and hopefully, when hit with Copper Chem and Bison Breath the chem side will do wonderful things. I can hardly stand the wait...first chop of the cross still at least 6 or 7 months out. That's if Mother Nature cooperates...


----------



## cindysid (Aug 2, 2019)

RuStonedYet said:


> Better not be in a hurry about 11 weeks. I have only run it once just to see because it has 2 main phenos (green and red). I was after a red for the more couch lock high, and then took a couple cuttings that I will hit with my 2 favorites from GPS. The Panama Red is supposed to have some unique DNA not found elsewhere, and hopefully, when hit with Copper Chem and Bison Breath the chem side will do wonderful things. I can hardly stand the wait...first chop of the cross still at least 6 or 7 months out. That's if Mother Nature cooperates...


That's what I figured. With my current growing style, it runs a bit long for me. Wish I could grow outdoor again, I would give it a whirl for sure. Hopefully the crosses will finish faster. I've grown the CC, but haven't popped the BB yet. The crosses should be potent.


----------



## RuStonedYet (Aug 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> That's what I figured. With my current growing style, it runs a bit long for me. Wish I could grow outdoor again, I would give it a whirl for sure. Hopefully the crosses will finish faster. I've grown the CC, but haven't popped the BB yet. The crosses should be potent.


It is really stretchy even for a true sativa  The grower recommends if indoors go to 12/12 as soon as cuttings root.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 2, 2019)

RuStonedYet said:


> Better not be in a hurry about 11 weeks. I have only run it once just to see because it has 2 main phenos (green and red). I was after a red for the more couch lock high, and then took a couple cuttings that I will hit with my 2 favorites from GPS. The Panama Red is supposed to have some unique DNA not found elsewhere, and hopefully, when hit with Copper Chem and Bison Breath the chem side will do wonderful things. I can hardly stand the wait...first chop of the cross still at least 6 or 7 months out. That's if Mother Nature cooperates...


Looks beautiful. Looks just like the pic CBG used to use to advertise their panama.
Who's panama is it? Coastal?
Those Coastal Panama's will need some selection for effects right, because of the high CBD and other unique cannabinoid phenos used in the open pollination that produced them.

Not sure if a Chem is what I would cross with it, but I'm sure the offspring will be great. Also the fact that copper chem is kind of a chem IBL makes it a good candidate.

Can you describe the terps you are getting off that Panama?


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 2, 2019)

Eagle Scout is some great bud. Almost 1 month cure and has a strong cookie smell.


----------



## Jelimafish (Aug 2, 2019)

I placed an order for Bison Breath last Friday, sent my payment on the same day. The seeds arrived today. The one week turnaround is amazing and I cannot wait to start this grow. I just wanted to give a great big shout out to GPS! - Thanks, Jon


----------



## cindysid (Aug 2, 2019)

Planted 4 Deputy, 4 Raindance, 4 Cackleberry, 2 Jelly Pie and 4 Ace High on June 10. All germinated fine and made healthy plants but only ended up with 1 Raindance, 1 Deputy, and 1 Cackleberry female. That Stardawg sure throws boys!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Planted 4 Deputy, 4 Raindance, 4 Cackleberry, 2 Jelly Pie and 4 Ace High on June 10. All germinated fine and made healthy plants but only ended up with 1 Raindance, 1 Deputy, and 1 Cackleberry female. That Stardawg sure throws boys!


You’ve observed this also?
But I just ordered and got California Cannon and Tomahawk in and germed som3 Cannons. I’ve seen some Bodhi act the same. Never got a female in a pack of The Fuzz. MultiPolySuper Hybreeds ya know and so it goes.

Peak Seeds BC has been outstanding for M/F ratio overtime for me.


----------



## daveybc (Aug 2, 2019)

I read through the psbc thread and got some c99 and and sweet c99. The later much better as I really didn't like the c99. What was your favorite ( indica side ) from MikeJ?

I have accumulated a ton of GPS gear. I just need to get popping. For some reason Bison Breath intrigues me..



hillbill said:


> You’ve observed this also?
> But I just ordered and got California Cannon and Tomahawk in and germed som3 Cannons. I’ve seen some Bodhi act the same. Never got a female in a pack of The Fuzz. MultiPolySuper Hybreeds ya know and so it goes.
> 
> Peak Seeds BC has been outstanding for M/F ratio overtime for me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2019)

daveybc said:


> I read through the psbc thread and got some c99 and and sweet c99. The later much better as I really didn't like the c99. What was your favorite ( indica side ) from MikeJ?
> 
> I have accumulated a ton of GPS gear. I just need to get popping. For some reason Bison Breath intrigues me..


What didn't you like about the c99?

I've only done 5 and had 2 males and 3 females. They were alright but I feel if I would have flowered more females I would have found something real nice.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 2, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Planted 4 Deputy, 4 Raindance, 4 Cackleberry, 2 Jelly Pie and 4 Ace High on June 10. All germinated fine and made healthy plants but only ended up with 1 Raindance, 1 Deputy, and 1 Cackleberry female. That Stardawg sure throws boys!


I had a Deputy pheno that I wanted to cry over when I lost it trying to reveg. Crazy potent, made me paranoid off the walls but everyone else loved it. Buds looked just like the Bruce Banner. Wish they still offered it


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2019)

daveybc said:


> I read through the psbc thread and got some c99 and and sweet c99. The later much better as I really didn't like the c99. What was your favorite ( indica side ) from MikeJ?
> 
> I have accumulated a ton of GPS gear. I just need to get popping. For some reason Bison Breath intrigues me..


Northern Skunk and Northern Lights!!!!


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 2, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I had a Deputy pheno that I wanted to cry over when I lost it trying to reveg. Crazy potent, made me paranoid off the walls but everyone else loved it. Buds looked just like the Bruce Banner. Wish they still offered it


you can still find them for sale... expensive though... but there out there... oregon green seed has em... 90 bux tho....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 2, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I had a Deputy pheno that I wanted to cry over when I lost it trying to reveg. Crazy potent, made me paranoid off the walls but everyone else loved it. Buds looked just like the Bruce Banner. Wish they still offered it


Sounds good!

Ive got a pack I want to run along with some other strawberry strains. A strawberry pheno hunt, but it'll be a minute though.


----------



## daveybc (Aug 2, 2019)

I was sick of smoking Kush after last summer and decided to change it up. The C99 had like 3 pheno's for me Grapefruit, Lemon, and Stinky rotting fruit musk which was more dense and short. I didn't like any of it. I did a massive seed run on it as well. I am currently testing it outdoors on the 49th.. So glad to have my Pink Kush pheno going again. 2 years strong.




thenotsoesoteric said:


> What didn't you like about the c99?
> 
> I've only done 5 and had 2 males and 3 females. They were alright but I feel if I would have flowered more females I would have found something real nice.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2019)

I liked the c99 I had several years ago better, now buds begin and end in foxtailing.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 3, 2019)

I thought I'd miss the reverse auctions, or at least save some cash. Insta flash sales got me sending him my monies. Still kicking myself for missing that 60% off though...


----------



## daveybc (Aug 3, 2019)

Black50? 50% off? last Friday I picked up Bounty Hunter, Bridezilla, CakeNChem, Cowboy Kush, for total $87 shipped to Canada. Just when I thought I was done buying the price was too good..Considering I paid $10 to ship, and the Bridezilla is on backorder, It is indicating on my account I I will receive 2 shipments. 

When I ordered, the price was almost to good to be true. Especially being from Canada where we get hosed on everything but the dollar store and health care. 




typoerror said:


> I thought I'd miss the reverse auctions, or at least save some cash. Insta flash sales got me sending him my monies. Still kicking myself for missing that 60% off though...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 3, 2019)

6/6 California Cannon up from dirt in Solos! Very fast and look to wanna be vigorous.

40 days and keeping fingers crossed on 2 Butch Cassidy to stay all female, culled one early and found a couple old male flowers low and where preflowers would be. I plucked and spray3d all plants in tent with water to kill pollen if present. These are frost machines and pretty fresh lemon today.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 3, 2019)

Here are my 5 Cali Cannons (CC 1-5). Look forward to the rest of the journey. First GP run.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2019)

You will enjoy the ride with California Cannon.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> You will enjoy the ride with California Cannon.


Does she stretch much? Respond well to training?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 4, 2019)

Not much stretching here but adequate branching LST.


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 4, 2019)

I’m shocked what they’ve done with the prices. Best seed prices I’ve ever seen for the genetics being offered. Heisen is going to be a busy guy keeping up with all the demand with prices like this.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 4, 2019)

Excited to get my cake n chem and cowboy cookies in this week. Anyone have any experience with theses strains that can give some pointers


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 4, 2019)

New GPS Gear getting started got a few tents to fill i might have run a couple few before haha


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 4, 2019)

I’m gonna post my cookies and chem .. pretty much took first place in my garden outta all kinds of other stuff 
Keeping it for a while


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 4, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> I’m gonna post my cookies and chem .. pretty much took first place in my garden outta all kinds of other stuff
> Keeping it for a while View attachment 4374600


Bro when temps are that high water water and water the more the better ur plant will reward you a lot more cuz 109 is brutal !


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 5, 2019)

Elsembrador said:


> Bro when temps are that high water water and water the more the better ur plant will reward you a lot more cuz 109 is brutal !


Yea for sure man, they get water every 2 hours for about 4 minutes through a soaker till about 4:00 then I manually feed them nutes or a tea 

This thing was badass , no bud rot at all just solid nugs some strains will die when flowering that hot no matter how much water they get . Gonna be 115 tomorrow !


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 5, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> I’m gonna post my cookies and chem .. pretty much took first place in my garden outta all kinds of other stuff
> Keeping it for a while View attachment 4374600


Cookies N Chem about day 30 or so flower last run. Had 2 phenos that looked alot alike one had longer pistols. One smelled like Cookie one like berry gas funk. Both responded well to hst, lst, topping.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Aug 5, 2019)

I can only order fems due to the space restraints and not wanting to risk wasting time and money on males. All GP fems are on backorder. Is there a true timeframe to when these will be available?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 5, 2019)

First backorders will trickle out next week.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> First backorders will trickle out next week.


Sweeet!!! Thanks for the heads up GU!


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> First backorders will trickle out next week.



Sweet!! I'm waiting on a Bridezilla and Purple Cake!! They look phenomenal man!!


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 5, 2019)

Wedding Night?

Sundae Banana Cookies?

Purple Crash?

Yes please. How soon?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 5, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Wedding Night?
> 
> Sundae Banana Cookies?
> 
> ...


As soon as they pass the germ test. Maybe 7-14 more days


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 5, 2019)

Awesome sauce. They're in my wishlist.
Any teasers about them besides your descriptions?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 5, 2019)

These were made before heisen and I partnered and agreed on a different direction so they will not be made again.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 5, 2019)

Roger that. They sound like excellent crosses. Looking forward to them.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Aug 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> First backorders will trickle out next week.


Ordered this morning. Thanks!


----------



## Cptn (Aug 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> These were made before heisen and I partnered and agreed on a different direction so they will not be made again.


Hi Gu~,
which lines specifically are you talking about?


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Aug 6, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> These were made before heisen and I partnered and agreed on a different direction so they will not be made again.


What about the Topanga crosses....before or after you guys, decided on direction GU


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 6, 2019)

Pretty much everything released through September will not be made again.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2019)

2 43 day Butch Cassidy with 1/3 cloudy trichs and a lot of em. These are trained but not topped as first run dramatically slowed afterward. Strong and nice size but the trich coverage is remarkable. No boy parts found today with very close inspection.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 6, 2019)

Getting the most bizarre smells from 4 out of 5 Cali Cannons from rubbing the leaves. A mix of nose burning wasabi and horseradish. Is this a Chem thing? One has very pleasant sweet smell.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Getting the most bizarre smells from 4 out of 5 Cali Cannons from rubbing the leaves. A mix of nose burning wasabi and horseradish. Is this a Chem thing? One has very pleasant sweet smell.


Probably. 
Garlic armpit, tennis balls, dog shit, stinky socks, etc... 

I loves me some chem.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Getting the most bizarre smells from 4 out of 5 Cali Cannons from rubbing the leaves. A mix of nose burning wasabi and horseradish. Is this a Chem thing? One has very pleasant sweet smell.


Just opened an old jar with a small bud reeks fresh ground black pepper and burned shotgun powder as it always has and it does have a piercing quality to it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just opened an old jar with a small bud reeks fresh ground black pepper and burned shotgun powder as it always has and it does have a piercing quality to it.


Hercules blue dot?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 6, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hercules blue dot?


No clue just your standard what?, fast burn shotgun pistol powder?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

hillbill said:


> No clue just your standard what?, fast burn shotgun pistol powder?


red dot

Blue dot is for magnum loads. (slow burning)


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 6, 2019)

MACDawg #1 (thick) 

 

 

 

 

Same MACDawg #1 (thick) before re-vegging. This is about 3-4 weeks into flower, May 2019.
 

Circa March 2019... after outgrowing the mutant stage
 

MACDawg #1 on the left... Feb 2019 This plant has been re-vegging since seed... looks 
 

MACDawg #1 Jan 2019
 

Beans popped way back in the day... Jan 12, 2019... The Jelly pies, and Bison Breath got a lot of attention... Neglected the MACDawg... but very patient with this plant... Seemed weak at first with the mutant traits... but... I stressed the hell out of these, and the lone female MACDawg that remained is a very bushy resilient plant... Gonna keep the plant under lights for a little while and up pot once more... this plant is fun to watch grow.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 7, 2019)

Tomahawk 

 One of my tomahawks which is below is a stunted crappy one...and is well.....crappin out, theres no balls but the female almost looks like a male, looks like crap, some hairs look red

The other one on top is looking good


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 7, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> These were made before heisen and I partnered and agreed on a different direction so they will not be made again.


Are there any new Reg drops coming soon?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 7, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Are there any new Reg drops coming soon?


Yes, Including:

Dosidos x Stardawg
Larry OG x Stardawg
Restocks of Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum
...More


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> You’ve observed this also?
> But I just ordered and got California Cannon and Tomahawk in and germed som3 Cannons. I’ve seen some Bodhi act the same. Never got a female in a pack of The Fuzz. MultiPolySuper Hybreeds ya know and so it goes.
> 
> Peak Seeds BC has been outstanding for M/F ratio overtime for me.


I got some Fuzz f2 if you want them


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 7, 2019)

Barn Burner


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 7, 2019)

Texas Butter. 
FTW
Killer weed. Very kushy. Rock solid. Surprising yield due to density.


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 7, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Just steep the aloe stalks in water 24 hrs, then mix the liquid with your regular nutes.
> Give em a fresh cut & repeat.
> 
> You'll know they're spent when they get pale and squishy.
> ...


Great tips bro. Ive found the best thing to get your aloe plants a boost is bannana peels. 
Aloe plants love potassium. 
Just repot your aloe plants in different pots but throw chopped up bannana peels mixed in with soil for a boost. Coconut water is a good organic additive also. Grass clippings , willow tree branches, etc..
Never herd of stale coffee for aloe. Ive used coffee grinds and filters in compost pile. Supposed to b a nitrogen additive. I own chickens n rabbits so i got plenty of aged poo i mix in compost pile. Theres alot of organic goodies u can use . 
For me i fell in love with aloe when i tried cloning for first time. Easy, cheap, and is hard to kill. Thx buddy for info


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

Not Greenpoint but if you look closely you never know what you can see.


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Aug 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, Including:
> 
> Dosidos x Stardawg
> Larry OG x Stardawg
> ...


Faq yeah...
Good to.know....looks like Xmas is coming early for some of us bean hoarders.... lol....Hey Gu~ that 
dosido x stardawg.....is it a cut sourced from archive, or a random bag seed...?...cause if it's one of archives.... if so " that's gonna be some straight fire....as my boys got a immaculate cut he found outta 30 dosido beans.....and faq me I'm drooling just thinking of the halitosis stank mixed in with that ....omg....
AND HERES AN IDEA to name her as it is the wild west series .....how about....SQUARE DANCE.... thoughts Gu....?


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 8, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Not Greenpoint but if you look closely you never know what you can see.


Thats a odd looking lady. Foxtailing ballbat main cola. Not talkn sheet just am curious?
What strain is she?
Thx


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Thats a odd looking lady. Foxtailing ballbat main cola. Not talkn sheet just am curious?
> What strain is she?
> Thx


It is Riri x (Riri x F13)

This is the Riri cut (not my pic) Riri = 06 Sour Diesel ibl


----------



## klx (Aug 8, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter.
> FTW
> Killer weed. Very kushy. Rock solid. Surprising yield due to density.
> View attachment 4376120


That looks the goods mate, nice find.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2019)

Hillbill can kill any Aloe plant in his possession.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Sooooo....
> I'm sure there are others whom wonder GU~.....r u by chance F2 ing any of your past crosses


I am


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 8, 2019)

That riri pheno is amazing,Gu should do a stardawg cross with it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill can kill any Aloe plant in his possession.


How so? Using it too much or just can't keep it healthy? 

I bought a tiny one like a year or so ago and its pretty big now. I actually need to repot it soon too. Doesn't need much water at all.


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoke with GPS this morning.. all I can say is... one hell of a staff...11packs in the fridge 3 more on the way..bout to redo my set up and it on... oh Cowboy Kush And Eagle Scouts booming.. my Genius Granddaddy clone.. all of which are about to go into flowering soon... hate Chinook was a male.....now on to the new drops... seems I’m late...any recommendations on what to try?


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill can kill any Aloe plant in his possession.


Dude aloe is like a cactus almost impossible to kill.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 8, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill can kill any Aloe plant in his possession.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 8, 2019)

Periwinkle Pie?

I want it just cuza the name.

Gu are these new ones goin on auction?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes as soon as all the backorders go out.


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 9, 2019)

Grew out 2 tomahawks. They were kind of ugly in veg, stretchy lanky looking plants that I didnt expect to much out of so I put them in the corner to do there thing and didn’t give them a ton of love.

That was a mistake. Been curing for about a week now and it smells incredible and looks beautiful. Few hits knocks you on your ass. I’d love to get it tested I bet it would test really high in THC. Going to go another round with it and see what she can really do.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 9, 2019)

Tlarss said:


> Grew out 2 tomahawks. They were kind of ugly in veg, stretchy lanky looking plants that I didnt expect to much out of so I put them in the corner to do there thing and didn’t give them a ton of love.
> 
> That was a mistake. Been curing for about a week now and it smells incredible and looks beautiful. Few hits knocks you on your ass. I’d love to get it tested I bet it would test really high in THC. Going to go another round with it and see what she can really do.
> 
> View attachment 4376758


I agree Tomahawk turns out gnarlier than expected. Great kushy and glue flavors and potent shit for sure. It's one that doesn't get the notoriety that it deserves.
Good job


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Tomahawk
> 
> View attachment 4375845 One of my tomahawks which is below is a stunted crappy one...and is well.....crappin out, theres no balls but the female almost looks like a male, looks like crap, some hairs look red
> 
> ...


Well that weird arse plant is a male, weirdest male i ever saw, which is good cause i only wanted one female to test


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

Sour bubble x Bodega day 60 chop day. This 1 is pure bubble gum smelling, her color looks just like Indiana gum. Can't wait to run her when room isn't pushing 100.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Sour bubble x Bodega day 60 chop day. This 1 is pure bubble gum smelling, her color looks just like Indiana gum. Can't wait to run her when room isn't pushing 100.


Damn those are some chunky buds


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 9, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Sour bubble x Bodega day 60 chop day. This 1 is pure bubble gum smelling, her color looks just like Indiana gum. Can't wait to run her when room isn't pushing 100.


Damn those are some chunky buds


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 9, 2019)

yeah short lil girl made some solid fat buds.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Terps420 (Aug 10, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> View attachment 4377189


Good job dude ! Thats how outdoor plants are supposed to be with the correct love.. 
Looks more indica to me what strain? She looks very happy. Nice skills dude.


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 10, 2019)

Getting rid of this lot of GPS gear for the low low (under 20/pk). Send me a DM if interested, trying to get rid of the whole thing at once. Almost all are sealed, except 3 on the top row: uncirculated PSA x stardawg, gg4 x monster cookies, and gsc x monster cookies.
They've been kept in a mason jar in the fridge, some of the labels got stuck to each other but packs are still sealed


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 10, 2019)

That sky pilot is tempting


----------



## soaked in sweat (Aug 10, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Good job dude ! Thats how outdoor plants are supposed to be with the correct love..
> Looks more indica to me what strain? She looks very happy. Nice skills dude.


thanks man, its cookies n chem. expecting good resin production.


----------



## greywind (Aug 11, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Getting rid of this lot of GPS gear for the low low (under 20/pk). Send me a DM if interested, trying to get rid of the whole thing at once. Almost all are sealed, except 3 on the top row: uncirculated PSA x stardawg, gg4 x monster cookies, and gsc x monster cookies.
> They've been kept in a mason jar in the fridge, some of the labels got stuck to each other but packs are still sealedView attachment 4377387


Some old school Cannazon packs right there. Haven't seen those Monster Cookies crosses in a long while, or the Polar Bear OG... Those MC crosses were a hot mess...


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 11, 2019)

I didn’t have any issues growing the GG4 x monster cookies outside.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 11, 2019)

What's up yall. Can I ask if anyone has noticed how often Greenpoint has sales. I noticed they had one today and I was getting ready to place a big order. Well not today but soon. But I'm thinking I wanna wait till they have another sale. Wondering if it's a once a month thing or just random?


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 11, 2019)

Excited to see these beans pop. 11 cakenchem and 11 cowboy cookies. Hopefully I find some winners


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 11, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> What's up yall. Can I ask if anyone has noticed how often Greenpoint has sales. I noticed they had one today and I was getting ready to place a big order. Well not today but soon. But I'm thinking I wanna wait till they have another sale. Wondering if it's a once a month thing or just random?


Its random. Gps just throws sales whenever. It could be next week or another month but theyll have more sales.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 11, 2019)

So out of my 5 Cali Cannons, 4 have very similar structure and fat indica leaves but the other one has thinner, sativa like leaves with very jagged edges. Strange thing is the sativa-looking one has been the slowest grower. Got me scratching my head. Will be interested how it plays out. Definitely enjoying my first Greenpoint run. @hillbill is the main reason I chose this strain! Thanks buddy! Can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 11, 2019)

Anyone ever had copper chem finish around 65 days? Do the hairs turn early on it? I guess I need to look at the trichs


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2019)

Related: 6 Black Gold f2 have hit the Viva towel incubator.


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 12, 2019)

Bit of tombstone


----------



## Terps420 (Aug 12, 2019)

waterproof808 said:


> Getting rid of this lot of GPS gear for the low low (under 20/pk). Send me a DM if interested, trying to get rid of the whole thing at once. Almost all are sealed, except 3 on the top row: uncirculated PSA x stardawg, gg4 x monster cookies, and gsc x monster cookies.
> They've been kept in a mason jar in the fridge, some of the labels got stuck to each other but packs are still sealedView attachment 4377387


Dam u got sum nice ones there. Id love to get that bruce banner#3×stardawg. Not for the stardog but to find a good bb#3 pheno. Wonder if the bruce banner#3 x stardawg is better than another older greenpoint strain called the deputy? Think it was bruce banner#5 x stardawg? Wonder which is better and what traits are different in the 2? Thx man


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 12, 2019)

Terps420 said:


> Dam u got sum nice ones there. Id love to get that bruce banner#3×stardawg. Not for the stardog but to find a good bb#3 pheno. Wonder if the bruce banner#3 x stardawg is better than another older greenpoint strain called the deputy? Think it was bruce banner#5 x stardawg? Wonder which is better and what traits are different in the 2? Thx man


Pretty sure they are the same thing, just a label made before a name was picked. The Deptuy is listed as using #3.


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 13, 2019)

Just opened up a few packs trying to plan ahead for the next run and my cherry bikini had 9 seeds 

So speaking of, how are everyones mos cutty beans coming along? And also, did you get 10 in your pack? 

I was hoping to find 11 in there rather than 10 and have 9


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 13, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Just opened up a few packs trying to plan ahead for the next run and my cherry bikini had 9 seeds
> 
> So speaking of, how are everyones mos cutty beans coming along? And also, did you get 10 in your pack?
> 
> I was hoping to find 11 in there rather than 10 and have 9


I haven’t opened my packs of his. I picked up a few of them, specifically the Bluecherry Shortcake, but haven’t popped any.


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 13, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Just opened up a few packs trying to plan ahead for the next run and my cherry bikini had 9 seeds
> 
> So speaking of, how are everyones mos cutty beans coming along? And also, did you get 10 in your pack?
> 
> I was hoping to find 11 in there rather than 10 and have 9


The first set of Mos Cutty offerings (Nea f2, Madi Largo, Nea Chem and Genius Granddaddy f2) I believe had the 10-11 seeds... I haven't opened up the second group of offerings yet... still sealed... I'm curious to find out what actual seed count is now for those packs... hmmm...

I have not sprouted any of these seeds yet... Most of my packs are still sealed and in the fridge.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 13, 2019)

Gunslinger on the left, Bounty Hunter on the right.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 13, 2019)

I have moscutty blueberry shortcake running, 2 of them yet unsexed


----------



## Leighbraz (Aug 15, 2019)

My copper chem is coming along nice, day 57


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 15, 2019)

Well I'm super excited. After taking over a year off and starting all over All of my 11 cowboy cookies have sprouted and are reaching for the sky. Unfortunately only 5 out of the pack of the cakenchem popped out But hopefully I fined some keepers. I was looking for something really resonis to keep around for pressing rosin. Anyone had any luck out if these 2 strains or should I look into another strain from Greenpoint. I'm already on backorder for there gg#4.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Well I'm super excited. After taking over a year off and starting all over All of my 11 cowboy cookies have sprouted and are reaching for the sky. Unfortunately only 5 out of the pack of the cakenchem popped out But hopefully I fined some keepers. I was looking for something really resonis to keep around for pressing rosin. Anyone had any luck out if these 2 strains or should I look into another strain from Greenpoint. I'm already on backorder for there gg#4.


Ive seen some nnice pics of both, I think youll be good.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm not gonna lie I've got my eye on that purple cake. Also wanting to try tamahawk and bison breath but I'm waiting for a sale lol


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 15, 2019)

The purple pheno of Cowboy cookies is insanely good and stinks to high hell.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 15, 2019)

Sounds badass. My buddy said there was one that was a solid yeilder and stunk to high hevenh


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m back evergreen f3 lowers this pic of lowers was about 2 or three weeks from finish not the best pic but the only one I can find atm


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 15, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Texas Butter.
> FTW
> Killer weed. Very kushy. Rock solid. Surprising yield due to density.
> View attachment 4376120


Also Texas butter grew this one out last year


----------



## ky farmer (Aug 15, 2019)

Leighbraz said:


> My copper chem is coming along nice, day 57View attachment 4379813 View attachment 4379814 View attachment 4379815 View attachment 4379816





Leighbraz said:


> My copper chem is coming along nice, day 57View attachment 4379813 View attachment 4379814 View attachment 4379815 View attachment 4379816


Friend of mine is making fem, beans of copper chem,so next summer I will grow a few and try that strain.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone know if greenpoGre will ever get cookies and chem back in stock?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 17, 2019)

I believe Gu said they might because the cookies and cream cut is all over Colorado so that it would be easy to get. We'll see. For the most part I'm good with all the stardog crosses but CnC is one I'd probably buy again.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 17, 2019)

Ya I kept reading all these posts about cnc and thought everyone was talking about cakenchem. Lol so I've got those going haha


----------



## Goats22 (Aug 17, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Ya I kept reading all these posts about cnc and thought everyone was talking about cakenchem. Lol so I've got those going haha


well lucky for you the cake n chem have looked really good as well.


----------



## sdd420 (Aug 17, 2019)

What happened to the cookies and chem did he lose the female cut?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 17, 2019)

sdd420 said:


> What happened to the cookies and chem did he lose the female cut?


Believe so


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 17, 2019)

Well Im sending off my payment on Monday. Snagged me bysonbreath, tomahawk, eagle scout, ghost town and dinomite diesel.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 18, 2019)

And copper chem. I'm really really tempted by purple punch but idk. We will see lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> And copper chem. I'm really really tempted by purple punch but idk. We will see lol


@gwheels i believe just harvested one that he likes. Grapey terps I believe.


----------



## chuckie86 (Aug 19, 2019)

Amyone,know if,they ship fast I sen payment thur and,made,it sat hoping,they ship today first order,with them so Idk how fast they are aogig is ask thanks


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2019)

Barn Burner Left

Burnt Cookies Middle(BarnBurner X GSC Platinum..Homemade Trial Run..Plat Cookies are a Superbitch finicky hybrid plant to grow, this cross grows muuch easier, leaves look like barnB)

Eagle Scout Right..Think im growing the wrong cut, I mixed the 2 up, luckily I saved both cuts just in case as one is destined for the trash



BrideZilla Left
TomaHawk Right


----------



## althor (Aug 19, 2019)

Received my backordered pack of PurpleCake today with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 19, 2019)

althor said:


> Received my backordered pack of PurpleCake today with no issues whatsoever.


Still waiting on mine


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 19, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> Amyone,know if,they ship fast I sen payment thur and,made,it sat hoping,they ship today first order,with them so Idk how fast they are aogig is ask thanks


Gps is usually pretty quick on the turn around. They should ship in the next day or so would be my guess.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 19, 2019)

2 56 day Butch Cassidy have most cloudy and a very few amber with more on bud leaves. Found a few old boy parts way low on one and not formed normally so I plucked and sprayed with water but there is no sign of seeded buds anywhere in tent. 

These are greasy and extremely frosty. Trimmed a few leaves and most stuck where they were and had to be pulled out. No real description on smell except dank and dark and extremely sour and smells like high grade cannabis! Lots of change to yellow and purple to black grape(like old Producto plastic worms). 

These are within a few days. These were not topped after topping seemed to stunt first two I ran. These from same pack are wonderful.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 19, 2019)

Have recently gotten into the story and history of Chemdog. If you haven't already, check out the Potcast on SoundCloud and listen to the episodes with Skunk VA and P Bud. Interesting stuff.


----------



## chuckie86 (Aug 19, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Still waiting on mine


When did u orser


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 19, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> When did u orser


I only had a delay one time... in partnership with someone else with the seeds you ordered may be causing the delay...don’t worry tho bro...u bout to do your grow...at on point they were shipping them so fast... they stacked in the box... and stinky in veg


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 19, 2019)

althor said:


> Received my backordered pack of PurpleCake today with no issues whatsoever.


Nice !!


----------



## chuckie86 (Aug 19, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I only had a delay one time... in partnership with someone else with the seeds you ordered may be causing the delay...don’t worry tho bro...u bout to do your grow...at on point they were shipping them so fast... they stacked in the box... and stinky in veg


Well I would think they would have shipped by now or,at,least sent a email with conformation or,something I guess I'm,excited,to get my seeds I just know when iv ordered from,herbies my shit was shipped next day aftwr I,paid but we will see I have another order I need to,send,payment for but don't need any issues.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 19, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> Well I would think they would have shipped by now or,at,least sent a email with conformation or,something I guess I'm,excited,to get my seeds I just know when iv ordered from,herbies my shit was shipped next day aftwr I,paid but we will see I have another order I need to,send,payment for but don't need any issues.


I’ve always received without issue and I have 20 something gps packs send a email to the company with your order number and they’ll get back to you easiest way to figure it out and ease your mind


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 20, 2019)

Just got back from Jersey. Only one or two days behind. Thanks for the patience.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 20, 2019)

Just got shipping confirmation sent money order on the 15th got confirmation today 9am that my order was being shipped. Got some Purple Punch and City slicker. Will update when I receive them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 20, 2019)

Definitely props for good service. He oversold a dubstep I ordered a month or so ago, and offered a substitute pack of something else, including a future drop. I picked Sundae Banana Cookies, and he says its a done deal for a future auto ship. Showed up unannounced today, and 3 got wet toweled. Rock and roll.


----------



## kaneboy (Aug 20, 2019)

Just a few that have been sitting under t5 s for a little bit
Copperchem,dynamite,raindance and dungeons grandpabreath
Probably go outside this time round


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Definitely props for good service. He oversold a dubstep I ordered a month or so ago, and offered a substitute pack of something else, including a future drop. I picked Sundae Banana Cookies, and he says its a done deal for a future auto ship. Showed up unannounced today, and 3 got wet toweled. Rock and roll.


Thinking of dropping a few of those my next run.


----------



## Nizza (Aug 21, 2019)

summer work for me has come to a halt~ I've got a knee injury and not sure how long I'm out for..
with that being said now I have time to pop my beans.
I only wanna pop one pack, for fem's I have
East Coast Stardawg
G-Moozy
Gorilla Glue #4

Regs
Orange blossom special
Sky warden
Pig whistle 
Tomahawk
Copper Chem
Cowboy Kush

I was thinking the East Coast Stardawg because there are not any journals for it. Does anybody have some recommendations? Im getting a little stir crazy here lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2019)

Nizza said:


> summer work for me has come to a halt~ I've got a knee injury and not sure how long I'm out for..
> with that being said now I have time to pop my beans.
> I only wanna pop one pack, for fem's I have
> East Coast Stardawg
> ...


Maybe the east c stardog and tomahawk? Probably be my choices. Cheers and sorry to hear about the injury.


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2019)

Bounty Hunter


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 21, 2019)

Nizza said:


> summer work for me has come to a halt~ I've got a knee injury and not sure how long I'm out for..
> with that being said now I have time to pop my beans.
> I only wanna pop one pack, for fem's I have
> East Coast Stardawg
> ...


I’d run the sky warden with it if it were me or the copper chem


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 21, 2019)

I just popped 2 east coast stardogs. They came up above ground yesterday. I’ll keep you posted.

For what it’s worth I put seeds right in the soil to germinate and they came up out of the dirt in 5 days which is really good.


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 21, 2019)

Cowboy Kush 1&2 Genius Granddaddy & Eagle Scout 1...all growing amazingly...with some unique stem odor..loving them....my GG is a clone I took from the original....guy bought the whole tree... I took clipping because it was my first female out of pack... so regardless I cloned it... mo seeds for me....a bit more growth and on to flower...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4382830
> Bounty Hunter


How's the stem rub?


----------



## randallb (Aug 21, 2019)

Is Bridezilla going to be in stock soon?


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 21, 2019)

Man I can't wait to get my gg#4. I'm on the back order list



Nizza said:


> summer work for me has come to a halt~ I've got a knee injury and not sure how long I'm out for..
> with that being said now I have time to pop my beans.
> I only wanna pop one pack, for fem's I have
> East Coast Stardawg
> ...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> How's the stem rub?


I really couldn’t tell ya, I was in the middle of chopping a few different strains.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 21, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> I’d run the sky warden with it if it were me or the copper chem


I would be running this as well.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 21, 2019)

Cali Cannons coming along nicely. Taking their time sexing... Been on 12/12 for 11 days now (16/8 to 11/13 gives faster results). Trying to promote the indica leaning pheno which has been a success minus 1 oddball that will probably end up being the star of the show. Hope to get pix up soon.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 21, 2019)

Sunset Wedding #1.


----------



## typoerror (Aug 21, 2019)

Purple Badlands about ready for harvest. She smells and tastes like lucky charms. Her concentrate is exquisite!


----------



## Nizza (Aug 22, 2019)

For the sake of not having to sex my plants, I threw the east coast stardog beans in a cup today. 
There were 6 beans in the fem pack, and all 6 seeds look nice and developed. I will be running a journal feel free to chime in. Gonna be working a little bit on my tent today the knee feels much better this morning!


----------



## Nizza (Aug 22, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Man I can't wait to get my gg#4. I'm on the back order list


yes I haven't received mine yet either, but I'm sure they'll be here pretty soon. I think Gu said mid to end of august when he messaged me about the backorder


----------



## main cola (Aug 22, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Man I can't wait to get my gg#4. I'm on the back order list


Gg4 clone from Heisenbeans


----------



## CoB_nUt (Aug 22, 2019)

CNC day 90 chop chop.
      

Edit* I tried to see how long she'd go before the stigma stopped popping. I bluffed,she called, I fold.


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 22, 2019)

That sounds awesome. I had no idea of when to expect them. I've got there 2 of his packs already popped and just got the shipping code for 6 other packs I won on auction last weekend. But hell that gg#4 is what got me into Greenpoint. I've been out of the growing game for a while and the last time I grwg gg#4 was clone only witch sucks when you live in a non legal state. So I was excited as hell when I saw gg#4 in seed form. 




Nizza said:


> yes I haven't received mine yet either, but I'm sure they'll be here pretty soon. I think Gu said mid to end of august when he messaged me about the backorder


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> summer work for me has come to a halt~ I've got a knee injury and not sure how long I'm out for..
> with that being said now I have time to pop my beans.
> I only wanna pop one pack, for fem's I have
> East Coast Stardawg
> ...


OBS of the regs.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> OBS of the regs.



Cant really go wrong with any man!!
I like OBS got 4 going at the moment, Tomahawk and the Copper Chem got 2 of these going also


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Best just toss them in a pile and pick one! lol
Has anyone else grown Lupine Lime?


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Best just toss them in a pile and pick one! lol
> Has anyone else grown Lupine Lime?



No but I've run a couple lol


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

I think was the FMF


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I think was the FMF View attachment 4383471 View attachment 4383473



That looks awesome man!! Great color!!

I just started playing around with mainlining in airpots. I usually run top fed DWC


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> That looks awesome man!! Great color!!


It was cold as hell in the growing environment when I run this, plus 2700K COBs brings out the colors.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

See what I mean? lol


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> See what I mean? lolView attachment 4383476



Hell yea bro that's insane!! I just got up to the North again from down in the 114° area so I'm hoping to get some fade this year for sure. 

You like the COBs I run 900 watt leds but wanted to add something to it I think your dialed in great brother looks amazing!!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> Hell yea bro that's insane!! I just got up to the North again from down in the 114° area so I'm hoping to get some fade this year for sure.
> 
> You like the COBs I run 900 watt leds but wanted to add something to it I think your dialed in great brother looks amazing!!


I run a "shitload" of Vero 29 gen 7's in a combination of 50% 2700k's , 25%, 3000K, 15% 3500K's and 10% 4000K's. (roughly) On Meanwell Drivers and 5.88" heatsinks.
Paired up in parallel, then run in series. I have 660's and 730nm strips I haven't hooked up yet. All DIY.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I run a "shitload" of Vero 29 gen 7's in a combination of 50% 2700k's , 25%, 3000K, 15% 3500K's and 10% 4000K's. (roughly) On Meanwell Drivers and 5.88" heatsinks.
> Paired up in parallel, then run in series. I have 660's and 730nm strips I haven't hooked up yet. All DIY.


I just looked at them man! I think I'm gonna add some COB to my setup man I think that's the way to go from what I've been seeing for sure. I like the DIY thing also when I got time I guess lol.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I just looked at them man! I think I'm gonna add some COB to my setup man I think that's the way to go from what I've been seeing for sure. I like the DIY thing also when I got time I guess lol.


DIY is not that hard. If you want to learn how, go and watch growmau5 youtube channel. He has 8 or 9 "how to videos". 
Save yourself a lot of $$$, but it gets addicting like buying seeds. lol


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> DIY is not that hard. If you want to learn how, go and watch growmau5 youtube channel. He has 8 or 9 "how to videos".
> Save yourself a lot of $$$, but it gets addicting like buying seeds. lol


Thanks for the help bro much appreciated!! 
Yea I definitely got the itch for the seeds to lol. Ima definitely check out his channel! Yea I need to save coin where I can man the lights get $$$ trying to keep the elec down as much as possible kinda deal too. Great info though man helped my game up!! Thanks bro


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Aug 22, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> Thanks for the help bro much appreciated!!
> Yea I definitely got the itch for the seeds to lol. Ima definitely check out his channel! Yea I need to save coin where I can man the lights get $$$ trying to keep the elec down as much as possible kinda deal too. Great info though man helped my game up!! Thanks bro


I am using the same type and brand components I bought 4 years ago, just more of them. lol
All are interchangeable. No bells and whistles, just raw power where it's needed.. My 1st grow paid for my 1st setup and allowed me to add more components. Saved 30-40% on EL. It was a win win for me. I will never have to purchase lights again.
But wth do I do with these 1000 and 600 watt HID setups? I have a closet full. lol


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 22, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I am using the same type and brand components I bought 4 years ago, just more of them. lol
> All are interchangeable. No bells and whistles, just raw power where it's needed.. My 1st grow paid for my 1st setup and allowed me to add more components. Saved 30-40% on EL. It was a win win for me. I will never have to purchase lights again.
> But wth do I do with these 1000 and 600 watt HID setups? I have a closet full. lol


Ebay lol shoot I'd love to have a 1000 HID my 900 led only pulls 352 from the plug lol so it's not true by any means I did get pretty decent results from the 400's I ran but they all moved over to the veg room now


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 22, 2019)

Man im gonna have to check your pages out. I'm about to build several cxm22 cob fixtures to get away from hps. 




NoWaistedSpace said:


> I run a "shitload" of Vero 29 gen 7's in a combination of 50% 2700k's , 25%, 3000K, 15% 3500K's and 10% 4000K's. (roughly) On Meanwell Drivers and 5.88" heatsinks.
> Paired up in parallel, then run in series. I have 660's and 730nm strips I haven't hooked up yet. All DIY.


----------



## See green (Aug 23, 2019)

Two CNC..its flower time


----------



## daveybc (Aug 23, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I just looked at them man! I think I'm gonna add some COB to my setup man I think that's the way to go from what I've been seeing for sure. I like the DIY thing also when I got time I guess lol.


Have a look as HLG Lighting. There is a "DIY with Quantum Boards" thread here on riu. I too looked and was thinking cobs. Then after checking out "Chilled" I ended up going with HLG. Easy to assemble. They have larger boards qb288, qb132 etc and smaller ones QB96Elite, QB144 ( Cob replacements ). Huge fan of Horticulture Lighting Group.

On the Greenpoint front, I have now received all my orders to Canada from GP. Not one problem with customs. Last order even took a wrong turn, took 2 weeks from going from Denver to "Montreal Quebec"then across Canada to the west coast!! Quebec is the worst province for weed enforcement too. Weed is legal in Canada to grow ( province regulated on numbers ), but Quebec doesn't even allow you to grow your own.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 23, 2019)

daveybc said:


> Have a look as HLG Lighting. There is a "DIY with Quantum Boards" thread here on riu. I too looked and was thinking cobs. Then after checking out "Chilled" I ended up going with HLG. Easy to assemble. They have larger boards qb288, qb132 etc and smaller ones QB96Elite, QB144 ( Cob replacements ). Huge fan of Horticulture Lighting Group.
> 
> On the Greenpoint front, I have now received all my orders to Canada from GP. Not one problem with customs. Last order even took a wrong turn, took 2 weeks from going from Denver to "Montreal Quebec"then across Canada to the west coast!! Quebec is the worst province for weed enforcement too. Weed is legal in Canada to grow ( province regulated on numbers ), but Quebec doesn't even allow you to grow your own.


Hey yea man thanks ima definitely look into those too bro!! Thanks man! I GREW up cross the border from Montreal it's legit out there now! Basically always was anyway haha was backwoods Oxford county ME. Nice northern, afghani, and some skunk it was way way back in the day mid early 90s I guess lol I'm aging....kinda


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 23, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies s1 in natural light.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 23, 2019)

Sunset Wedding #2 in natural light.


----------



## mr_c (Aug 24, 2019)

Sundance Kid a few days before harvest


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Aug 24, 2019)

CnC #2 day 65 today of 12/12. She’ll be chopped either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 24, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Just got shipping confirmation sent money order on the 15th got confirmation today 9am that my order was being shipped. Got some Purple Punch and City slicker. Will update when I receive them.


Just looked in my mail box. And there it is. Purple punch and City slicker! 9 days from the time I sent the money order. Best part is they dont have to go through customs. Will update with grow report


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 24, 2019)

Just got mine also. Tamahawk, ghost town, dinomite diesel, chopper chem, eagle scout and bison breath whoop whoop


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 24, 2019)

Just popped some seed in root riots; 1-Texas Butter, 2-Bison Breath, 1-Dubstep already above ground. Also got 1-Purple Starfighter, and 1-Le Royal from Dankonomics above ground. Good start to my stardawg hybrid run. These beans popped above ground in less than 24 hours/fresh. No soak, straight into root riots.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 24, 2019)

Nice cant wait to check my mailbox now haha!!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Aug 24, 2019)

which are your favorite strains for yield, bag appeal and smoke.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 24, 2019)

I like the Texas Butter smoke, and CNC for smoke and bag appeal that's the best one I've run. Ive had 100% germ last 2 years with em. I need to ask Gu if they gonna put anymore CNC out I only got 4 beans left. I tried to keep the 2 pheno's we loved going, but moved cross country and didn't get em in soon enough so I lost those.....I'm very sad about it..

Gu will we ever see the Cookies N Chem again man?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I like the Texas Butter smoke, and CNC for smoke and bag appeal that's the best one I've run. Ive had 100% germ last 2 years with em. I need to ask Gu if they gonna put anymore CNC out I only got 4 beans left. I tried to keep the 2 pheno's we loved going, but moved cross country and didn't get em in soon enough so I lost those.....I'm very sad about it..
> 
> Gu will we ever see the Cookies N Chem again man?


He lost them mom clone so no more as of now. Who knows what the future will hold though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He lost them mom clone so no more as of now. Who knows what the future will hold though.


There's always a chance some cool cat is holding a few of those for a future F2 project...who knows?


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There's always a chance some cool cat is holding a few of those for a future F2 project...who knows?


That cat would be the bees knees if he did!! lol I hope so man that would be hella cool 

I got 4 magic lil beans left could be the lottery!!! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Aug 24, 2019)

CnC #1, also day 65. She’s just about ready as well.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There's always a chance some cool cat is holding a few of those for a future F2 project...who knows?


thought it was f3's, lol. And quite a few of them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> thought it was f3's, lol. And quite a few of them.


I never took that class, and often get the Fs and Ss confused. Feel free to ejumicate me.


----------



## main cola (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There's always a chance some cool cat is holding a few of those for a future F2 project...who knows?





Drkillawatt said:


> That cat would be the bees knees if he did!! lol I hope so man that would be hella cool
> 
> I got 4 magic lil beans left could be the lottery!!! Fingers crossed!!


I just Went through my seed stash and found a pack ..maybe I’ll run some soon


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I never took that class, and often get the Fs and Ss confused. Feel free to ejumicate me.


other place, very cool dude made many and if you asked nice, you were rewarded. All I got, lol. Cept for the four I got up and goin.


----------



## Elsembrador (Aug 24, 2019)

Gorilla og kush landed yesterday I got a good handful of fem beans that I’ll be running in the next few months


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 24, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> other place, very cool dude made many and if you asked nice, you were rewarded. All I got, lol. Cept for the four I got up and goin.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 24, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4384453


lol, you'd have to look back at the trading section. lol


----------



## BleedsGreen (Aug 25, 2019)

I have some c&c in the flower room now, looking forward to it finishing.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 26, 2019)

Sunset Wedding numero uno in natural light.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Aug 26, 2019)

I think i have a pack of cnc also I have to check but im almost 100% sure


----------



## hillbill (Aug 26, 2019)

2 Butch Cassidy down at 63 days, with one throwing some tiny nuts again today. Been checking throughout flower with magnifying glass as I lost 1/3 at 3 weeks to intersex. Trichs are most all cloudy with a very few clear or amber. 
Trichs very tightly packed. Very sticky plants and very pine smelling with a sourness and chemical or solvent in therealso. Burns my eyes upon chopping also.

Very little green left as leaves have gone deep purple. Average size plants and easy to grow apart from nanners and balls showing up.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 26, 2019)

6 Cherry Wine's popped. 
Here comes some much anticipated high CBD


----------



## LubdaNugs (Aug 26, 2019)

Sunset Wedding 1 and 2 in natural light. The high on both of these is very dominating, with number 1 being slightly stronger. Number 2 is pure tropical fruit sweetness. Number one has the same sweet profile with an underlying funk.
1
 
2


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 26, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sunset Wedding 1 and 2 in natural light. The high on both of these is very dominating, with number 1 being slightly stronger. Number 2 is pure tropical fruit sweetness. Number one has the same sweet profile with an underlying funk.View attachment 4385484
> 1
> View attachment 4385485
> 2
> View attachment 4385486


Icy....


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 27, 2019)

Might need look like much but at 13 inches and stretching my Genius Granddaddy is a beauty.....I flipped it on 8/21... she smell so damn good... aww the aroma!!! Loving it...


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2019)

7 Blizzard Bush gettin paper towel sauna. Plant Thursday.

6 California Cannon hit the 10/14 tent, oh yeah.


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 27, 2019)

The aroma is a citrusy mildew.... and this didn’t come from my nose.....yessss


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 27, 2019)

Any other Mos Cutty updates?


----------



## NugHeuser (Aug 27, 2019)

Trying to decide what to run along with purple crash and rogue OG. Torn between bridezilla and wedding pie S1. Thinking I want to wait on running my mos cutty genetics till I see others reviews.


----------



## evergreengardener (Aug 27, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Trying to decide what to run along with purple crash and rogue OG. Torn between bridezilla and wedding pie S1. Thinking I want to wait on running my mos cutty genetics till I see others reviews.


Bridezilla I have seen some super nice plants come from that cross


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 27, 2019)

I'm still waiting on the Bridezilla and the Purple Cake!! I cant wait should be awesomeness!! Got all my GMO x's yesterday


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 28, 2019)

Really kicking myself for not cloning this Deputy. After a 4 month cure she has that light strawberry menthol taste with undertones of stardawg. Extremely narcotic/strong. Thankfully have 2+ packs to run through.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 28, 2019)

Anybody heard if Gu is having a Labor Day sale...? Hope not...LOL


----------



## cindysid (Aug 28, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Really kicking myself for not cloning this Deputy. After a 4 month cure she has that light strawberry menthol taste with undertones of stardawg. Extremely narcotic/strong. Thankfully have 2+ packs to run through.
> View attachment 4386320


I have 2 that are still vegging and I already took cuts. Hope mine turn out as well as yours!


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 28, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Anybody heard if Gu is having a Labor Day sale...? Hope not...LOL



I think the bigger question is are you going to have power/internet to on Labor Day to place a hurricane order??


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 28, 2019)

6 for 6 cherry wine


----------



## macamus33 (Aug 28, 2019)

Well, I have planted the beans for my "stardawg" hybrid tents run. After 48 hours in root riots I have the following above ground: 1- Greenpoint "Texas Butter", 2-Greenpoint "Bison Breath", 1-Greenpoint "Dubstep", 2- Dankonomics "Purple starfighter", 1- Dankonomics "Le royal", 1- Dankonomics "Fore noire", 1- Ethos "Orange Kush Cake" F1.
All are regular seeds except the "Dubstep" which is feminized. So some will be male. Hoping some more beans I planted of old seed stock may germinate. But a good start after only 48 hours and no soak. Looking forward to this run as have never grown any stardawg or chem family of strains. Also my first time to grow beans from Greenpoint and Dankonomics. Will not post pictures until a little further along in veg.


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> I think the bigger question is are you going to have power/internet to on Labor Day to place a hurricane order??


Yes, yet another headed this way. It's a yearly thing now. It's supposed to hit the other side of the state, but looks like I'll still get a lot of wind and rain...and I'll undoubtedly lose internet...but probably not before I get an order in...


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 29, 2019)

Dang it.. I think I see ball... nanners... something... not normal...help me before I chop.. 5 weeks old.. Eagle Scout...I think done landed.. if so moving on.. a male... but glad to get him out of the pack


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Dang it.. I think I see ball... nanners... something... not normal...help me before I chop.. 5 weeks old.. Eagle Scout...I think done landed.. if so moving on.. a male... but glad to get him out of the packView attachment 4386800


You do see balls.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah I think I got a herm then is it possible for them to show both just after flipped to flower? I'll try and get a pic up but I got pistils coming out but looks like balls on some nodes


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Dang it.. I think I see ball... nanners... something... not normal...help me before I chop.. 5 weeks old.. Eagle Scout...I think done landed.. if so moving on.. a male... but glad to get him out of the packView attachment 4386800


Most definitely! I got a bunch of males this round myself, but it turned out to be a good thing. I was running out of room!


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

The Raindance for $24.00 is a fantastic deal! I have about 6 packs already or I would get more. It's definitely killer. If you haven't tried them, you need to.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

7 Blizzard Bush planted, 6 with tails in blue Solos


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 29, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Most definitely! I got a bunch of males this round myself, but it turned out to be a good thing. I was running out of room!


Can’t lie, I be glad to see him too... room is a factor... tho I believe my Cowboy Kush are ladies...I’mma double check before I chop


----------



## vertnugs (Aug 29, 2019)

cindysid said:


> Yes, yet another headed this way. It's a yearly thing now. It's supposed to hit the other side of the state, but looks like I'll still get a lot of wind and rain...and I'll undoubtedly lose internet...but probably not before I get an order in...



#realgrower = ordering new genetics during a hurricane lmao.Mad props.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 29, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> #realgrower = ordering new genetics during a hurricane lmao.Mad props.


Gotta stay positive and prepare for the worst. Always good to have backups in case you lose something in the storm.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 29, 2019)

My two Butch Cassidy third day drying have the whole house adeep dank stink


----------



## althor (Aug 29, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> Ah I think I got a herm then is it possible for them to show both just after flipped to flower? I'll try and get a pic up but I got pistils coming out but looks like balls on some nodes


If it is like one ball/sack looking thing near the node and not a cluster like grapes, then it probably is not a hermie. If it is a hermie you still have plenty of time to let it grow to verify. It won't start dropping pollen for around 2 weeks. Let it grow into a cluster or have bananas to know for sure.


----------



## AmericanGrower508 (Aug 29, 2019)

Just putting some Sour Bubble x Bodega into jar.

#2 is sweet n sour gum yummmm











#4 is more Stardawg with a strong lemon pledge with onions, she does have a touch of gum on the back end.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Aug 29, 2019)

althor said:


> If it is like one ball/sack looking thing near the node and not a cluster like grapes, then it probably is not a hermie. If it is a hermie you still have plenty of time to let it grow to verify. It won't start dropping pollen for around 2 weeks. Let it grow into a cluster or have bananas to know for sure.


Thanks!! Much appreciated I'll do exactly that and let go for a while just keeping an eye on it. It's the first showing anything so it's still early like you said for sure.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Aug 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Dang it.. I think I see ball... nanners... something... not normal...help me before I chop.. 5 weeks old.. Eagle Scout...I think done landed.. if so moving on.. a male... but glad to get him out of the packView attachment 4386800


Bro u tripping those are reproductive organs. Noobs they kill me


----------



## Hempire828 (Aug 29, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Bro u tripping those are reproductive organs. Noobs they kill me


No shame in my game... I asked for help because... ur right I’m a newbie....still under the light.. will give it more time.. just didn’t look like what I thought was female... hopefully I’m confirming my CK correctly... thanks for the assurance...


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

vertnugs said:


> #realgrower = ordering new genetics during a hurricane lmao.Mad props.


Not my first rodeo...


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> No shame in my game... I asked for help because... ur right I’m a newbie....still under the light.. will give it more time.. just didn’t look like what I thought was female... hopefully I’m confirming my CK correctly... thanks for the assurance...


We were all noobies once upon a time. The only stupid question is the one that isn't asked. That's why we're here..to LEARN!


----------



## cindysid (Aug 29, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Gotta stay positive and prepare for the worst. Always good to have backups in case you lose something in the storm.


I have a suitcase that fits in it's own dedicated refrigerator. It has over 300 strains in it, and if I have to bug out, it goes with me! It's saved me thru several hurricanes and setbacks., along with the great members here who have graciously offered their generosity to get me back up and running. I'll grow I til i die or they lock me up!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

Some cake n chem 

City slicker


----------



## bigbongloads (Aug 30, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Some cake n chem View attachment 4387309
> 
> City slicker View attachment 4387310


I’m thinking about popping cake n chem. Are you pleased with yours?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Aug 30, 2019)

This pheno is up there, greasy smells like a mix of stardawg and wedding cake, yields pretty well, tight buds, pretty intense high, everyone that has smoked reckons it's some of the most memorable tokes they have had in a while. 


bigbongloads said:


> I’m thinking about popping cake n chem. Are you pleased with yours?


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 30, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Yeah it was my fault on losing clones. They were tiny to start with and sat in cups too long. I lost about a dozen out of 72. These ones were in my clone king aero cloner that had been sitting for a few years but I remembered they got the slime. Even tho they stayed dry and I cleaned em before storage and before use it came back. So I'm throwing them away.
> I've been using turbo kloner since with great success.
> I also have the oxycloners since their very first version on the green bin and their newer ones but I seemed to have better success with the aero. I can get 2 foot long roots if I wait too long. I can feed em and top em in the turbo also if needed.


My oxycloner stopped working a while ago, it just slowly started building up slime and no roots even with rez clear...I clean it with soap alcohol little bleach still dont work as I tried twice already....Last resort is I circulated 30ml bleach for 24h through my chiller as well, then I circulated hot water(was hot)with soap for 24h....After that im finally gettting tons of roots again...I think the long contact with bleach did the trick...Thank god cause my plants are all getting too big and now I can killem....


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 30, 2019)

Eagle scout


Tomahawk...Looks like it will have giant colas


BrideZilla...this one Stinks


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 30, 2019)

Man so I guess gu has like lil sales on sertin strains. Ecsd was just at an awesome price and then as soon as I pressed check out it said sorry.. This was removed from your cart bc price changed. I was cussing up a storm lmao


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Aug 30, 2019)

Discontinued purple badlands line ,keeper cut well over 8 ft tall bush. 
 
 
 
This was her first run indoor early in flower, luckily I got fem f2s and crosses with this girl, shes a beast all around, and happy I got to preserve this line.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Aug 30, 2019)

And here is my Bad Dawg line. Purple badlands X with extremely vigorous Copper chem doing great looks like each branch will have well over a oz. Frosting up early, every bit of 9 ft.
Shes a very stinky girl.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Aug 31, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> There's always a chance some cool cat is holding a few of those for a future F2 project...who knows?


Copper chem x2 - chem4

Bandit breath x2-ogkb 

Raindance x2 - deadhead OG

Cookies n chem x2- cookies n cream

Pioneer kush x2- pre 98 bubba

Jelly pie x2 - grape pie

Doc holliday x2 - kurple fantasy #1

Purple badlands x2 - Colorado flo

Gunslinger x2- 6k starfighter

Sundae stallion x2 - sundae driver

City slicker x4 - gelato 33

Sundance kid x2 - sunset sherbert 

Cake n chem x2 -wedding cake 

Western wizard x2 - blissful wizard

Hibernate x2 - shuteye

TnT x2 - Deathstar

In due time these will be f2'd. When the time comes I'll pop in


----------



## Werp (Aug 31, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> And here is my Bad Dawg line. Purple badlands X with extremely vigorous Copper chem doing great looks like each branch will have well over a oz. Frosting up early, every bit of 9 ft.
> Shes a very stinky girl.
> View attachment 4387593


"Shes a very stinky girl."

The kind you don't bring home to mother?


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 31, 2019)

Snagged a pack of east coast sour diesel woop woop


----------



## oilfield bud (Aug 31, 2019)

Hey speaking oh sour diesel. Has anyone ever grown out there Dynamite diesel ? Is it really as loud as the comments said it was ?


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Aug 31, 2019)

Werp said:


> "Shes a very stinky girl."
> 
> The kind you don't bring home to mother?


Exactly what I was trying to capture lmao


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 1, 2019)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Copper chem x2 - chem4
> 
> Bandit breath x2-ogkb
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha awesome bro!!


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 2, 2019)

She will never let your spirits down, once you get her off the streets!


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 2, 2019)

cookies n chem, 7 months old


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 3, 2019)

*Hell ya just sent off my $$$ for*
Purple Punch S1
East Coast Sour Diesel S1
Pebble Pusher 
City Slicker 
Sky Dweller 
Pioneer Kush
Snake Oil 
Sky Warden 
Chinook Haze 
Raindance 
Sundance Kid 
Cowboy Kush 
Orange Blossom Special (OBS) 
Peacemaker 
Sundae Banana Cookies
TopangaStars


----------



## VTHIZZ (Sep 3, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem, 7 months old
> View attachment 4388770


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Sep 3, 2019)

So what's up with the unannounced random strain sale that has happened recently. .....like this afternoon for example....I go on to greenpoint site for the 5 th time today seeing if anything is new after making a 300$purchase last night during the 50% off sale....I guess it's an impulse that I aquired during the auction days lol...faq I need a life. ...lol...again....So back to the point, im looking at fems an notice the new shoreline sour diesel is priced at an odd 31.00$ ......So the hoarder in me put it my cart immediately, but didn't pull the trigger as I had to pick my daughter up from school, so I went about my business and came back to greenpoint only 1 hr and a half later to find the PRICE OF THE ITEM IN MY CART HAS CHANGED. ...
faq I know what that means......I missed out cause I hesitated ! Price was put back up to full pop 81.00$Opps, my bad maybe next time......congrats to any seed hoarder that scored this quick flash sale. ....and to anyone whom missed it keep ur eyes open as from what I read, this wasn't the first ,so it's fare to say it won't be the last....good luck


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 3, 2019)

I did the same thing with ecsd.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

Jelly Pie solo cup clone with S1 babies in the oven.I've gotten real close to the grape pie with this pheno.Grape jam stank or grapes n gas is the nose I get.
The heifer is potent to boot! She just doesn't yield much. I ran her twice just to be sure. Hard grapey jam stank nugs that never really fill in. Headstash only.
I dusted her with her sister clones pollen because I was trying STS for the first time and wanted some dats points with the ratio used on a few different cultivars. She has absolutely no issues reversing or giving up the dust.
Gonna be fun hunting thru these to see if I can find the same nose & potency with slightly better yields that will justify me running her as a big plant again.


----------



## cindysid (Sep 5, 2019)

I had very low yield with the Jelly Pie also. Mine had very little smell. The worst GPS I have grown other than the infamous Wedding Cake fakes from last year that turned out to be hemp. After 3 runs I've replaced her with the Grape Pie cut from Mamafunk. Hopefully it will perform better.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

Wish I hadda been hip to MamaFunk back then to grab that cut.
I could've cut out the middleman (stardawg) and saved some hunting time.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 5, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I had very low yield with the Jelly Pie also. Mine had very little smell. The worst GPS I have grown other than the infamous Wedding Cake fakes from last year that turned out to be hemp. After 3 runs I've replaced her with the Grape Pie cut from Mamafunk. Hopefully it will perform better.


Yea,She was stingy with the nugmeat indeed.She has the Grapey grape jam nose and taste with some stank to it.I have another to run to see what she is about.I'm hoping it's another GP leaner. This one will be ran again a bit bigger just not as big as the original seed mom.The buds will be coveted and not shared freely as my usual..


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 6, 2019)

What's up y'all. I was wondering what y'all have had the best luck out of for heavy yeilders with super high reson. I've already got cowboy cookies going and a few cakenchem. But I'm thinking about popping some bison breath and tomahtom or ghost town. I've got 16 more strains coming in of there's so I'm wondering if I should wait on those.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 6, 2019)

Well I said screw it and started 3 bison breath, 3 tomahawks, 3 eagle scouts, 3 ghost towns, 3 copper chems and 3 dinomite diesels. Can't wait for the other shippment to get here. Might pop some purple punch and obs and Sunday bannana Cookie when it gets hear.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 6, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Man im gonna have to check your pages out. I'm about to build several cxm22 cob fixtures to get away from hps.


Here is 1 of my 1st light builds.
18 COBs on 6x HLG240-A-2100mA 1800 wall watts. 
12ea.of 660's and "cool white" CREEs(approx 100 watts)
22" x 44" x 2" height. Dimensions allow it to fit in a 2' x 4'.
The amount of power allows it to cover about a 1/2 acre.
Other pic, 8 Veros on a HLG-480-B-1400mA. 
2 Atreum 360pc boards on aHLG 240-A- 2100mA.
Plenty of power. I use it in a 3'x4'.
RapidLED and Heatsink USA for a good majority of the components.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 6, 2019)

Man that's badass. I'm about to build a 24 cob 1800w fixture for flowering off 3 hlg 600h54s. Then 3 4 cob fixture on 320w drivers. 2 for veg and one for a small tent making seeds. All cxm22 gen 4s. I'm about to start building the frames and am just waiting on the drill bits to get in to tap all the heatsinks. I'm about to be running the hell out of some Greenpoint seeds lol




NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is 1 of my 1st light builds.
> 18 COBs on 6x HLG240-A-2100mA 1800 wall watts.
> 12ea.of 660's and "cool white" CREEs(approx 100 watts)
> 22" x 44" x 2" height. Dimensions allow it to fit in a 2' x 4'.
> ...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 6, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Man that's badass. I'm about to build a 24 cob 1800w fixture for flowering off 3 hlg 600h54s. Then 3 4 cob fixture on 320w drivers. 2 for veg and one for a small tent making seeds. All cxm22 gen 4s. I'm about to start building the frames and am just waiting on the drill bits to get in to tap all the heatsinks. I'm about to be running the hell out of some Greenpoint seeds lol


Better order about a 1/2 dozen of ea.tap and drill bits.
Use a lubricant to make the bits last longer and slow "breakage". I used Dawn.
Tip for the day.
Good luck


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you. Lol I've actually already got 10 taps but thought I could find the 2.5mm drill bits locally. Couldn't so now that's all that's holding me up. Should arivar Tuesday


----------



## See green (Sep 6, 2019)

CNC ...I bought a pack a few years ago .I drop 3 seeds last year and bam get 3 females. All 3 were very good bud. soooo .....this year I drop 4 seeds and taaa daaa ..4 females.. all grow outdoor in difficult weather conditions . All with no bud rot or any other issue at all(last fall). For me its a great plant to grow..happy harvest all.
One starting to get frosty from a few days ago. Probably~ 5 weeks to go.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 8, 2019)

Here's my keeper cookies n chem at day 36. Excellent genetics, frosty, dense, colorful, tasty, stoney without putting you to sleep. I'm still trying to perfect exactly her best way to perform in the garden. Next ones in will start flower a little shorter in stature.


----------



## mrfreshy (Sep 8, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I had very low yield with the Jelly Pie also. Mine had very little smell. The worst GPS I have grown other than the infamous Wedding Cake fakes from last year that turned out to be hemp. After 3 runs I've replaced her with the Grape Pie cut from Mamafunk. Hopefully it will perform better.


Dont get your hopes up. Grape pie is not a yielder, at all. I have run it for a few years, and it is just an accepted fact. If you're looking for one that yields, keep popping the Jelly Pie and hopefully you find a nice one.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 8, 2019)

Anybody still waiting on backorder? I been waiting for a month. Waiting on bridezilla, East coast stardawg and gorilla glue fems to come my way.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 8, 2019)

Bridezilla days before harvest, super super stinky, wish it gave more quantity would be the only thing I could complain about...My first buds from heisein, quality stuff, I have more of his gear growing atm also, exciting phenos



Armyofsprout said:


> Anybody still waiting on backorder? I been waiting for a month. Waiting on bridezilla, East coast stardawg and gorilla glue fems to come my way.


I did backorder recently twice, they are very good about it...Luck with bridezilla, my zilla is so stink I swear its as stink as my infamous og kush

Eagle Scout
This was the pheno I plan to get rid of but mixed it up with my other cut and grew the wrong one, first one got sick at the end but this clone finishing correctly...Somewhat decent imo, not that dense but it pasts my scrutiny but im not keepin it as my other cut is much better but chem leaning this one is cookie leaning..


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 8, 2019)

Ya I'm still waiting on garilla glue #4 also. Someone said the end of August so hopefully soon




Armyofsprout said:


> Anybody still waiting on backorder? I been waiting for a month. Waiting on bridezilla, East coast stardawg and gorilla glue fems to come my way.


----------



## RattleheadKV2 (Sep 9, 2019)

Armyofsprout said:


> Anybody still waiting on backorder? I been waiting for a month. Waiting on bridezilla, East coast stardawg and gorilla glue fems to come my way.


Same here. Even emailed Greenpoint over a week ago and still haven't heard anything back about my backorder.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 9, 2019)

Gorilla Glue and Bridezilla will be just a little longer.

Proper dry and cure, seeds look great.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 9, 2019)

Awesome possum


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Gorilla Glue and Bridezilla will be just a little longer.
> 
> Proper dry and cure, seeds look great.


What happened to CP forum. Can't get access.


----------



## tommarijuana (Sep 9, 2019)

CP has been down since yesterday,they needed to renew a ticket.GPS who knows‍? changes daily


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 9, 2019)

City Slicker outdoor starting to round the clubhouse turn. Worms don't seem to like it (found zero!) and no loss to mold-Indian Summer now and it is great to be alive.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 9, 2019)

Just confirmed and final potted 3/5 female California Cannon! One boy Cannon is camping on the back deck.

5 Blizzard Bush in early veg bigger each day. Just topped a couple days ago.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just confirmed and final potted 3/5 female California Cannon! One boy Cannon is camping on the back deck.
> 
> 5 Blizzard Bush in early veg bigger each day.


I have my early 2000's "Upset Skunk" for my male pollen donor. lol


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey I have a question for anyone who has made s1s or f1s. I've been setting up a lil breeding tent to start some projects and was wondering if I should just grow out a bunch of males in that tent and collect the pollen or should I make colloidal silver and self a couple of the strains I like. Thanks for any input


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 9, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Hey I have a question for anyone who has made s1s or f1s. I've been setting up a lil breeding tent to start some projects and was wondering if I should just grow out a bunch of males in that tent and collect the pollen or should I make colloidal silver and self a couple of the strains I like. Thanks for any input


Depends do you want fem or regular beans


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 9, 2019)

Female prefably. But if I can get better results out of males carrying genetics I could do eather.


----------



## skinnyrat (Sep 9, 2019)

cindysid said:


> I had very low yield with the Jelly Pie also. Mine had very little smell. The worst GPS I have grown other than the infamous Wedding Cake fakes from last year that turned out to be hemp. After 3 runs I've replaced her with the Grape Pie cut from Mamafunk. Hopefully it will perform better.


Could Someone tell me about the fake Wedding Cake S1's, as i bought a pack of these in june this year,are they likely to be fake?


----------



## randallb (Sep 9, 2019)

skinnyrat said:


> Could Someone tell me about the fake Wedding Cake S1's, as i bought a pack of these in june this year,are they likely to be fake?


No.


----------



## cindysid (Sep 9, 2019)

skinnyrat said:


> Could Someone tell me about the fake Wedding Cake S1's, as i bought a pack of these in june this year,are they likely to be fake?


He's right , the new ones are fine, or at least that's what I've heard, haven't popped any yet.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 9, 2019)

Texas Butter day 53. Getting better every run...this is a favorite among many


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 9, 2019)

Uh oh I just went to see what sale may be going on and GPS site says 502 bad gateway...


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Sep 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Uh oh I just went to see what sale may be going on and GPS site says 502 bad gateway...


That can't be good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 9, 2019)

It's the CIA, we are all done for, heading to dairy queen before I no longer have the life or freedom to do so.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 9, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Uh oh I just went to see what sale may be going on and GPS site says 502 bad gateway...


Yup I saw that too. Cant be good.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 9, 2019)

Let's hope for the best and maybe it's the Russians. No offense to anyone.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 9, 2019)

It's a server issue. I'll guess the host had a glitch


----------



## mr_c (Sep 10, 2019)

Sundance Kit top cola - smells like grape hubba bubba gum and is so sticky
 
Grew em small this run and still got a very respectable yield for an 18" untrained plant


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 10, 2019)

Question to anyone who's grown City Slicker-these outdoor girls are getting close, and I don't need one wet coastal night to ruin the show. Been hot and dry and may continue another week. Anyone think they are done, or close enough? If they were indoor I might let them go another 10 days. Thanks for your input and may your branches be breaking....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 10, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Question to anyone who's grown City Slicker-these outdoor girls are getting close, and I don't need one wet coastal night to ruin the show. Been hot and dry and may continue another week. Anyone think they are done, or close enough? If they were indoor I might let them go another 10 days. Thanks for your input and may your branches be breaking....View attachment 4392450 View attachment 4392451 View attachment 4392452


Way to soon


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 10, 2019)

I would wait a couple more weeks if it was me.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 10, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I would wait a couple more weeks if it was me.


Always try to aim for 9/24-seems to be the magic number


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 10, 2019)

@Chunky Stool I know this is really late man but just so you know I didn’t have the same issues as you popping the Jupiter and beyond by cult classic that gps had a like a year ago. 

Well I just threw 5 in a paper towel a few days ago and so far 4 have split and have a small tap root coming out I know I’m interested in seeing what these got


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 10, 2019)

MACDawg #1 - Thick and now very Bushy, going to grow out one more month in this pot, then place in a 5gal pail and let it veg out some more... going to see how big I can get this "little" plant... the plant is 14" tall and about 12" across. It's has many branches, too many to count and keep track of now since revegging. Grows small and compact and out of control. Branches are strong and pliable, I can bend the plant and leave it and it will stay in position and start growing out like a vine. Base near the soil and all new growth is green... otherwise stems are maroon in color... Stem rub is now consistent very sour lime smell. When you feed the plant there's a faint lime smell, I take that as the plant being very happy... hehehhe... new leaves pop up daily but fill out very slowly... this plant grows slow and out of control. Also most leaves are 3 or 5 bladed, with some 1 and 4 bladed leaves peppered in for some variety... Leaf rub, some hint of spice, but mostly no smell... the stem is where it's at for this plant...


 

and finally the search is over for Bandit Breath, Time to pop some seeds to see what we get...


----------



## klx (Sep 10, 2019)

skinnyrat said:


> Could Someone tell me about the fake Wedding Cake S1's, as i bought a pack of these in june this year,are they likely to be fake?


They are legit. You are thinking of other fakes that got sold a year or more ago from a different breeder/scammer.

Wedding Cake S1s:


----------



## 2easy (Sep 11, 2019)

Made some f2's of California cannon. Really unlocked some potential.

Dramatically improved yields and some of the variations are insane. A lot more chemmy in the terp profile than calli cannon was. Got some really nice og throwbacks as well but stardawg really seems to dominate in this f2 generation.

My favourite has a strong garlic smell with some burnt rubber, paint thinner, something maybe a little floral like a cologne. It's literally an assault on the senses so hard to describe.

One little sample bud in my kitchen has stunk out my whole house while I was at work.


----------



## Nyne (Sep 11, 2019)

mrfreshy said:


> Dont get your hopes up. Grape pie is not a yielder, at all. I have run it for a few years, and it is just an accepted fact. If you're looking for one that yields, keep popping the Jelly Pie and hopefully you find a nice one.


Try Grapeology ultimate grape with large yeilds


----------



## Nyne (Sep 11, 2019)

Who bred purple crash ???


----------



## Opie1971 (Sep 11, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Who bred purple crash ???


Heisen.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 11, 2019)

Well fuck me. Is it Grape Pie or Grape Stomper? My JP pack is empty and gone but I'm seeing 2 different descriptions on the lineage now.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 11, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well fuck me. Is it Grape Pie or Grape Stomper? My JP pack is empty and gone but I'm seeing 2 different descriptions on the lineage now.


Grape Pie = Grape Stomper x Cherry Pie

JP = GP x SD


----------



## Nyne (Sep 11, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Grape Pie = Grape Stomper x Cherry Pie
> 
> JP = GP x SD


Grapeology is his grape pie onto grape skunk


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 11, 2019)

Nyne said:


> Grapeology is his grape pie onto grape skunk


That’s Cannarado though. This is GPS thread.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 11, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Grape Pie = Grape Stomper x Cherry Pie
> 
> JP = GP x SD


Chronic with the save. Thank you. Google sux sometimes. There are links listing both as the parent. Had me second guessing myself.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 11, 2019)

Here we have 4 Doc Holidays and 2 Jelly Pies. I originally started 2 JP and 2 DH, but the 2 dh didn't germinate. The 2 JP were above ground within 48 hours. Next I started 5 more DH and 4 of those sprouted as they should. The DH have had the lowest germination rate of any GPS strain I have grown (4 out of 7). Also one of the JP plants is pretty mutated and looks like cabbage. I will grow it for a while to see if it gets any better. The other JP looks great.


 
Now on to the grow. I started the seeds on rock wool, then put the rock wool into my tote that has nutrient solution with an ultrasonic fogger floating inside. I also have a couple air stones in the water so when the roots reached the water it will be hydroponic. You could say this is a hybrid hydro-fog-ponic grow.

These will be grown in a small 2x3 cabinet using all the females of these 6 plants. Lighting is a Timber quantum board fixture running up to 285 watts (I think that was the max when I tested it). Nutrients will be the faithful Jacks 321


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 11, 2019)

Well not much to look at but here is several cowboy cookies and a couple cakenchem. But I just put them under my first led light that I built out of 4 cxm22s on a 320h54a driver turned all the way down to I'm guessing 160 watts. I'll move them from solo cups to 1 or 2 gallon bags eather tonight or tomorrow. Also have 18 other beans breaking ground as we speak. So hopefully I fined some greatness in these packs. Lol I'm not gonna lie I'm getting anxious though. I'm still waiting on the 16 packs I ordered on the labor day sale. Hopefully gu is just waiting to throw in that backorder of gg#4 that I heard will be ready on Friday ish. But the shipping label was already made...just not sent off yet...


----------



## Nizza (Sep 13, 2019)

Just got my gg4 confirmation that the seeds are on route~ thanks Gu!


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 13, 2019)

Maraschino Lime
 
City Slicker


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 13, 2019)

Now we gettin somewhere


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 13, 2019)

I have 2 phenos of Cookies & Chem at 8 weeks flower


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 13, 2019)

My girls are growing fast. That damned mongoloid JP isn't looking any better, so I am germinating another seed to replace that plant.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 14, 2019)

I can't wait for my backorder any longer. Ordered beginning of August. Was told they would ship near end of August, then first week of September, then second week of September and now still nothing. 

Seems like I would have been better off dealing with customs. I'm putting my entire grow on hold for longer than needs be just for waiting on seeds


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Sep 14, 2019)

I m digging this GMoozy..... yum yum yum......pure terps gas, ass() and pine.....was totally in love with GMO... crosses, got a pack of cowboy cookies soaking now, anticipation I unreal......WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE OUT THERE IS STILL HOLDING ANY PACKS OF THE "GMO CAKE"?
AND WOULD LIKE TO TRADE, I HAVE ALOT OF GPS WILD WEST SERIES
MS JILL GENETICS
JILLYBEAN F2
BRIAN BERRY MELON
BRIAN BERRY CURRENT
SPACE QUEEN X PURPLE AFGHANI
HONEY BANANAS
ALL OF WHICH ARE FRESH PURCHASED LESS THEN 3 MONTHS AGO.....I HAVE MANY MORE FROM SEVERAL DIFFERENT BREEDERS I WILL SENT A LIST IF SOMEONE OUT THERE CAN HELP.....ILL EVEN THROW IN EXTRAS....EVEN IF U WANT TWO OF THEM PACKS FOR ONE GMO CAKE, THAT WILL WRK TOO


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Sep 14, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> I m digging this GMoozy..... yum yum yum......pure terps gas, ass() and pine.....was totally in love with GMO... crosses, got a pack of cowboy cookies soaking now, anticipation I unreal......WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE OUT THERE IS STILL HOLDING ANY PACKS OF THE "GMO CAKE"?
> AND WOULD LIKE TO TRADE, I HAVE ALOT OF GPS WILD WEST SERIES
> MS JILL GENETICS
> JILLYBEAN F2
> ...


Gmo cake is rare. Wont be made again and turned out stupid nice


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 14, 2019)

It seems like Heisen is cranking out the seeds. New strains every couple weeks... Just sucks they are twice as expensive as the GPS seeds.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Sep 14, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> It seems like Heisen is cranking out the seeds. New strains every couple weeks... Just sucks they are twice as expensive as the GPS seeds.


Those are old stock items that havnt been updated in months


----------



## nc208 (Sep 14, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> It seems like Heisen is cranking out the seeds. New strains every couple weeks... Just sucks they are twice as expensive as the GPS seeds.


They are fems also though, they should be a bit more for those not wanting to deal with males. Having said that looking at GPS site those fem beans are a steal for what they are listed at. Ice cream cake s1s for 80$ or Tahoe og for 50$. Ice cream cake for example is 150+ for a pack so 80 is a steal IMO.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 14, 2019)

cookies n chem is on track to finish mid october


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 14, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem is on track to finish mid october
> View attachment 4394597 View attachment 4394598


Ha ha maybe by then you can get a hammock under there


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 14, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Ha ha maybe by then you can get a hammock under there


Or build a tree house!


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 14, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem is on track to finish mid october
> View attachment 4394597 View attachment 4394598


Goddamn that bush is insane. Great work. I would be so pleased looking at that every day.
Did you top her numerous times and or bend and train? My cookies n chem is a crowd favorite for sure.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 14, 2019)

Here's Pioneer Kush at about 4 weeks into flower.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 15, 2019)

Just got the email from GPS for 30% off Ice Cream Cake S1 . For $58 Shipped I could not pass it up.I have 15 of his other offerings and told myself that was enough but damn how could I pass this up.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2019)

Found another pollen sack in a Butch Cassidy bud as I was loading my Solo. There were a few boy balls and nanners with these thru flower but 2/3 were minor and were flowered full term. No seeds in these or other plants in same tent. Just so you know.

Vaping or smoking Butch is great though. Occasionally mimics Trainwreck I smoked long ago. With that for me is a taste of quality Mexican or Columbian from 50 years ago. Kind of a sideways high with spaciness and just gaze inducing. Potent.

Related: Looks like there will be Copper Chem F3s!

Related: About to flower 5 Black Gold F2s, will dust with Copper Chem F2.

Also have 5 Blizzard Bush in veg ready for first up pot.

3 California Cannon, compact bushes in early flower and looking great and deep green with wide ass leafs. Got a big boy California Cannon on the back deck in flower!

Love my Solo.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 15, 2019)

@hillbill When you say your solo are you referring to a vape or are you talking about this ?


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 15, 2019)

Thanks! I can get high and spend hours just looking at it lol 
The plant was topped a few times during the first 2 months and then just tied down, pruned and fertilized weekly after that. Spent about an hour once a week.
It's 14ft wide!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 15, 2019)

1ManGrow said:


> @hillbill When you say your solo are you referring to a vape or are you talking about this ?


Arizer, also have equally liked original Air.


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 15, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Arizer, also have equally liked original Air.


Thanks. I have the solo pipe and it just wont work anymore. I get spark but no fire. I also just picked up the Arizer Go about a month ago and am very happy with it for a portable dry herb vape.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 15, 2019)

wasn't gonna get around to running the pack of cake n chem i've been holding, so sent them to a friend to run and he's gonna send me back a cut of the keeper. i'll try to get some pics along the way.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 15, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem is on track to finish mid october
> View attachment 4394597 View attachment 4394598


What part of the country are in?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 15, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> ......WAS WONDERING IF ANY ONE OUT THERE IS STILL HOLDING ANY PACKS OF THE "GMO CAKE"?
> ....EVEN IF U WANT TWO OF THEM PACKS FOR ONE GMO CAKE, THAT WILL WRK TOO


I didn't like the way they flowered, and terminated a grow 5 weeks into 12/12. I'm donating 9 seeds to the prize list in the photo of the month contest at the other site.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 15, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> What part of the country are in?


eastern ontario, canada


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 15, 2019)

Watch his Youtube. He explains why it's more expensive making fems. Hell I was planning on feming alot of there strains. Looks like I'm gonna need to keep a couple males incase the femed polen doesn't work out for me after watching his channel






Big Green Thumb said:


> It seems like Heisen is cranking out the seeds. New strains every couple weeks... Just sucks they are twice as expensive as the GPS seeds.


----------



## ApacheBone (Sep 15, 2019)

When will the Wedding Cake and Gorilla Glue S1’s be restocked?


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Dubstep, 3 weeks from seed.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

2- Bison Breath, 3 weeks from seed, topped


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Texas Butter, 2 weeks from seed.


----------



## jungle666 (Sep 16, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Texas Butter, 2 weeks from seed. View attachment 4395527


What's the light your using there mac


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 16, 2019)

jungle666 said:


> What's the light your using there mac


My 3x3 veg tent , 2- Electric Sky, ES180's full spectrum LED's.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 17, 2019)

those lights seem really nice, but the price tag doesn't. how much did you pay for them?


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 17, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> those lights seem really nice, but the price tag doesn't. how much did you pay for them?


With the discount I paid $367 each light delivered to my door. I have 3 of them.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 17, 2019)

Jesus I'm so glad I went diy cobs.


----------



## macamus33 (Sep 18, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Jesus I'm so glad I went diy cobs.


Sorry, not much of a DIY. Work 2 jobs 70-80 hours a week/no time to build my own. I am sure there are way cheaper options out there but I like these lights/first foray into LED lights. Was a diehard HPS grower. Hated the blurple LED color. Only my 2nd grow with these and I like what they produce. Full spectrum color also /hate that blurple color.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 18, 2019)

Oh I'm sure they are badass lights. I fallow someone on YouTube that grows with them and he kills it. I'm just to damn cheap hahaha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2019)

macamus33 said:


> Sorry, not much of a DIY. Work 2 jobs 70-80 hours a week/no time to build my own. I am sure there are way cheaper options out there but I like these lights/first foray into LED lights. Was a diehard HPS grower. Hated the blurple LED color. Only my 2nd grow with these and I like what they produce. Full spectrum color also /hate that blurple color.


Working two jobs, bro you dont gotta apologize. Do what you gotta do and get your herb, thats all that matters. Much love and respect.


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 18, 2019)

yeah dude, not a knock on you. if you can afford them they are great. they also have all of the safety certs in canada which makes them 'legal' to grow with. those certs are a big part of why they're more expensive than other quality LEDs.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 18, 2019)

RattleheadKV2 said:


> Same here. Even emailed Greenpoint over a week ago and still haven't heard anything back about my backorder.


I'm still waiting. I wish I would've known it was that long of a wait I would've ordered something else.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 18, 2019)

Say fellas. I've come to figure out that your only gonna get frustrated if you just email them. Yall will get much further if you just call oll boy during business hours. Dudes very helpful if you call and sooooooooooooo much quicker then emailing





Armyofsprout said:


> I'm still waiting. I wish I would've known it was that long of a wait I would've ordered something else.


----------



## Hempire828 (Sep 18, 2019)

This a Genius Granddaddy clone 3 weeks into flowering.. a bit concerned about my fan leaves... so droopy.. especially at the bottom... overwatering.. she’s extremely frosty though...


----------



## See green (Sep 18, 2019)

CNC with a smoke effect


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 18, 2019)

Received back ordered bridezilla today. Good job gps.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Sep 18, 2019)

G-Moozy Week 3


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 18, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> G-Moozy Week 3
> 
> View attachment 4396634
> View attachment 4396635
> ...


Tham they look nice! Any grow info? And does she reek of rks? Does she turn blue or purple?


----------



## hillbill (Sep 19, 2019)

Damn, any business or person deserves a call or email to solve a potential problem before tossing it all over the forums to be out there forever.


----------



## Armyofsprout (Sep 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Damn, any business or person deserves a call or email to solve a potential problem before tossing it all over the forums to be out there forever.


We all have been emailing...and waiting going on a month and a half for the most part. Some have got theirs, Some still havent. It's just a big inconvenience in our grow timeliness because at first we were told they would be sent out At end of August and now it's almost end of September...that would frustrate anyone.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 19, 2019)

Anybody ordered lately and gotten a notice that tracking is no longer provided? Got shipping notice last Friday but no tracking and nothing in the mail through today. I have never before had a GPS order take more than 3 days from receiving the shipping notification.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2019)

Tomahawk...caterpillar war has recently begun..

Vigorous, chem smelling, my only pheno, no complaints


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 19, 2019)

Armyofsprout said:


> We all have been emailing...and waiting going on a month and a half for the most part. Some have got theirs, Some still havent. It's just a big inconvenience in our grow timeliness because at first we were told they would be sent out At end of August and now it's almost end of September...that would frustrate anyone.


I feel for your frustration, communication is key with out a doubt.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2019)

All the backorders are out. 
Should be arriving any moment now


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 19, 2019)

We started four packs of Cake n Chem and four packs of Cooper Chem. Interestingly, two of the cake n chem packs were from the first release and two of the packs were bought this summer. Not sure it will actually mean anything, but something for us to think about. That being said, nearly all the beans sprouted. We had a total of 84 beans due to some extras in certain packs. Three didn't sprout at all leaving us with 81. Two we're very slow. One seemed retarded but it's a female CnC (cake n chem) so we're going to let her play out. Of the 81 total, we have 18 female CnC and 21 female CC (copper chem). So far, the CC are taller and more lanky. Was just able to top get them all topped at the 6th node. Tallest CC is 23 inches from top of the container. They'll all be 1 gallons by the end of the day. Note: Indoor under CMH/LEC

I'm excited. More seeds starts can equal more tough decisions on what to keep and what to cull, but more also increases the chances of getting a true gem. Ideally, from the CnC we get one extremely close to a Wedding Cake (but then again how would I know, lol) and one for which the Chem shines through. From the Copper Chem... imagine it's going to come down to testing with many similar phone's.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 19, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> From the Cooper Chem... imagine it's going to come down to testing with many similar phone's.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 19, 2019)

Doh. Copper Chem.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 20, 2019)

Got all my packs in. I wanna pop a bunch but I already have 34 beans going


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 20, 2019)

Look at the quality of the seeds being harvested most recently.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 20, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Question to anyone who's grown City Slicker-these outdoor girls are getting close, and I don't need one wet coastal night to ruin the show. Been hot and dry and may continue another week. Anyone think they are done, or close enough? If they were indoor I might let them go another 10 days. Thanks for your input and may your branches be breaking....View attachment 4392450 View attachment 4392451 View attachment 4392452


Gonna give the City Slicker 'til Wednesday. Weather has been unreal in September-55% humidity near the ocean Booyah!


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 20, 2019)

jelly pie and others back in stock


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 20, 2019)

outdoor cookies n chem, about a month left


----------



## jonesaa (Sep 20, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> jelly pie and others back in stock


Oooooohhhh Hell Yeah!!! Jelly Pie is back! gonna grab a pack of the new batch. My last round of jelly pie produced some really nice plants. My only keeper so far is pure grape crush flavor/aroma no chem at all, with a knock out punch if too much is consumed... awesome plant type!!! produces great smoke!!!

Can't go wrong with these packs!!! made some seeds gonna grow out some of the next generation see what I can find outta these ones here...

Gonna grow out some Bandit Breath and Hibernate and more Blizzard Bush and maybe some Cookies and chem (CnC) and cake and chem... 

If any of you have the blizzard bush - check these out... awesome plants, Have two keepers from one half pack, and these plants pack an awesome punch too and smoke is great after a proper cure.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Has anyone scored seeds paying with credit card?
It's my only option to pay with and after last time I got seeds with card I ended up having to cancel my credit card after seeing weird transactions being put on it .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> What in the current GPS lineup is the best yielder? I heard the yield from Tomahawk was pretty a good yield.. I have copper chem and cookies n chem late in bloom now.. Dream catcher according to the description is a heavy yielder..


I think the largest buds of gps I've seen were @Bakersfield had some dream catchers the size of 2 liter bottles, but that dude is always pulling monster colas off. 

It's down the page a bit
https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1676


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 21, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> What in the current GPS lineup is the best yielder? I heard the yield from Tomahawk was pretty a good yield.. I have copper chem and cookies n chem late in bloom now.. Dream catcher according to the description is a heavy yielder..


Tomahawk is good, pioneer kush is great, cowboy cookies also stacks. I did have some giant budded raindances too. 
If GU restocks the TNT that is kicking big ass in my garden right now...here's one I just cut down tonight, fat yield, dense as fuck and purpley frosty tasty stony nugs.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 21, 2019)

I've been nursing this (these actually-2 clones crammed in one pot) MacDawg back to happier health...its taken a while. 
They were all a little weird but I'm excited to have kept one and she's gettin ready to give up some nice clones for a run soon as possible...keep ya posted on 'er...


----------



## Hawg Wild (Sep 21, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Anybody ordered lately and gotten a notice that tracking is no longer provided? Got shipping notice last Friday but no tracking and nothing in the mail through today. I have never before had a GPS order take more than 3 days from receiving the shipping notification.


Got those today. Just wanted to let everyone know. No problems.Probably just took a little longer through the postal system this time.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2019)

Shipping notices happen before USPS has physical possession. I would assume many merchants get their orders ready and packaged and then dropped at post in a group, especially where seller is in a rural area.
Greenpoint has been extremely fast shipping Greenpoint Colorado made seeds.


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Sep 21, 2019)

kaneboy said:


> Has anyone scored seeds paying with credit card?
> It's my only option to pay with and after last time I got seeds with card I ended up having to cancel my credit card after seeing weird transactions being put on it .


I ordered last night during the FLASH50 sale paid with a credit card then got a weird email saying my purchase was on hold by the payment processing company. 
Should I cancel my order I'm not trying to deal with fraudulent activity on my bank account. 
Any experienced feedback would be appreciated , not trying to jump to conclusions just never got an email like that in all my years of buying stuff online.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Sep 21, 2019)

The Show Me Homie said:


> I ordered last night during the FLASH50 sale paid with a credit card then got a weird email saying my purchase was on hold by the payment processing company.
> Should I cancel my order I'm not trying to deal with fraudulent activity on my bank account.
> Any experienced feedback would be appreciated , not trying to jump to conclusions just never got an email like that in all my years of buying stuff online.


They do it all the time
If your bank calls tell them you ordered some Heirloom tomatoes seeds and you want it approved


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Sep 21, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> They do it all the time
> If your bank calls tell them you ordered some Heirloom tomatoes seeds and you want it approved


It's not my bank it's Payofix that sent the email and placed the hold on the order.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 21, 2019)

An OBS sample from my most recent harvest. What a lady.


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Sep 21, 2019)

The Show Me Homie said:


> It's not my bank it's Payofix that sent the email and placed the hold on the order.


Ur not alone....and what's even more fuck up is there is no record of my transaction on my Greenpoint account, or even a confirmation of sale from Greenpoint....very fishy....


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Sep 21, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Ur not alone....and what's even more fuck up is there is no record of my transaction on my Greenpoint account, or even a confirmation of sale from Greenpoint....very fishy....


Also hope I haven't list my order as it seems the credit card processing company says there are restrictions on my credit card....wtf, hundreds of online purchases and never had this occur.... frustrated thought I scored during the 50% off sale last night....but me thinks I might not have got anything at all


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Sep 21, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> An OBS sample from my most recent harvest. What a lady.
> View attachment 4397707


What's she taste and smell like


----------



## The Show Me Homie (Sep 21, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Also hope I haven't list my order as it seems the credit card processing company says there are restrictions on my credit card....wtf, hundreds of online purchases and never had this occur.... frustrated thought I scored during the 50% off sale last night....but me thinks I might not have got anything at all


Exactly I was so excited for that sale I got 4 packs including a Bridezilla for less than 90 bucks. Or so I hope lol It's not the seed company I'm worried about to be clear it's this cc company that I see for the first time in 20 years of buying stuff online.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 21, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> What's she taste and smell like


Tart tangerines all the way down. I happen to like that flavor quite a lot. Will have a dry weight to report soon, exceeds expectations.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Ur not alone....and what's even more fuck up is there is no record of my transaction on my Greenpoint account, or even a confirmation of sale from Greenpoint....very fishy....





The Show Me Homie said:


> I ordered last night during the FLASH50 sale paid with a credit card then got a weird email saying my purchase was on hold by the payment processing company.
> Should I cancel my order I'm not trying to deal with fraudulent activity on my bank account.
> Any experienced feedback would be appreciated , not trying to jump to conclusions just never got an email like that in all my years of buying stuff online.


Same shit happened to me. It's no big deal. Payofix is based in China, banks are aware they are a sketchy processor so the fraud dept blocks them. You have to call your CC to authorize the purchase and then contact payofix to process it again. Gu has been very helpful with me and my issue. Just shoot him an email to let him know what the situation is. Or you can even call and talk to someone during business hours if you want.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 21, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> jelly pie and others back in stock


Waithing on cookie n chem and dubstep. Any estimate time


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 21, 2019)

Caught the flash sale yesterday there was the pending email when I did the credit card. So weird. So I went back into my account section to look at the order and there is a choice of changing your payment method. So I changed it to money order. Got Bisons breath and Ghost town. Checkd my bank last night and didn't look like I got charged but need to check again. You never know with these cc processors.


----------



## rushfan (Sep 21, 2019)

I paid an order with credit card on monday. On a $60 order I was charged an extra $10. There was a Can$ to US$ conversion so it might not be so bad if your in the US.
Won't do that again. Back to sending cash.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 21, 2019)

Lol I said screw it and popped 10 more beans. 2 gg#4, 2 purple punch, 2 Topanga stars, 2 sunday banana cookies and 2 east coast sour diesel. On top of all the other strains I've got going. So that's 13 strains going. Lol


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 22, 2019)

Anyone seen this before I thinks it's my haze pheno from a Chinook Haze


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 22, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> An OBS sample from my most recent harvest. What a lady.
> View attachment 4397707


Lucky, mines just turned male today, both my phenos was male....Ughhh

Thoughts of crossing it to lvtk crosses my mind


----------



## Nizza (Sep 22, 2019)

having a hell of a time with this payofix thing.. lol
I just called them and they say I need to redo my transaction because it isnt in their system now

how can i redo a transaction when I did an auction last night and got the topanga wedding around 30$ for the pack.. damnit!! lol..

well I'll see my luck with Gu maybe he will honor it he has been really cool about stuff like this in the past. Maybe my transaction ID will help, I had gotten a couple other packs on there as well lol. Maybe next time ill go back to sending cash.. Just sent an email maybe we can sort this out


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> having a hell of a time with this payofix thing.. lol
> I just called them and they say I need to redo my transaction because it isnt in their system now
> 
> how can i redo a transaction when I did an auction last night and got the topanga wedding around 30$ for the pack.. damnit!! lol..
> ...


Go to your account section and see if you can change it to cash. Thats what I did.


----------



## Nizza (Sep 22, 2019)

thank you hellmutt but i can't even see the order here! its like it never happened, didn't get an email from greenpoint confirming it but I got an email from payofix.. with the transaction ID. man I really hope I still get that order lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

My bank wouldnt let me fuck with payofix a couple years ago when I first tried to order from gps. I called my bank and its fruad team and they said they never seen an attempt to charge from payofix? The after calling payofix twice talking to someone from a foreign country, we just had a hard time communicating, I said fuck it and emailed gps that Id just send money.

CC is easy but cash is pretty damn easy too, and less headache than the payofix route.


----------



## Lrn2Yield (Sep 22, 2019)

Pheno of SDK I threw outside after a short veg indoors. Throwing out some fall colours, hoping to squeeze another week and a half out of her.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Sep 22, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lucky, mines just turned male today, both my phenos was male....Ughhh
> 
> Thoughts of crossing it to lvtk crosses my mind


I got lucky on my first go and popped two for two females. Both of them looked great, one smelled better to me and is now my #1 keeper mom, but the other female was a very handsome fluffy dud.

I guess what I mean is; FYI, there are losers in there too, but the winners make it worth popping them.

I currently have what looks like a total winner Dreamcatcher running, but the rest of the pack was a disaster, for several reasons. One winner per pack is all anyone can reasonably hope for, when it comes to F1 crosses. Nobody’s fault, just statistically true. If one has, for instance, two recessive genes they hope to combine in a single specimen, that’s a 1:16 chance with a pair of heterozygous F1 progenitors. We don’t often work directly with simple recessives and alleles thereof in cannabis, yet, but I think the point stands.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Sep 22, 2019)

I just realized I was never billed and I got a email to contact payofix and speak to them ? And allow the last charge idk .. but on the gps site it said order complete but I kno it didn’t work bc No money was taking from the account


----------



## daveybc (Sep 23, 2019)

Still waiting on my BO pack but to Canada. Look forward to this one..



Amos Otis said:


> Received back ordered bridezilla today. Good job gps.


----------



## Smokesteve (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi guys in super excited I just dropped 3 each Gmoozy, Rogue OG kush and Dubstep. So I'm going to do 9 under a 660 Mh for veg. And 660 Hps for flowering. Anybody have any info on the three strains? What issues I may have are they relatively similar in size and feeding schedules? Thanks really any info at all regarding these three would be much appreciated.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Sep 23, 2019)

Anyone have any Germination issues with Barn Burner? I'm 0 for 5 on germination with this pack. Previously I've only ever had 1 seed out of 5 packs of GPS not germinate and all that have germinate do so in the first 24 hours usually. I popped 4 Barnburner at 4 Raindance all for Raindance Germinated in 24 hours and all 5 Barn burner turned out to be duds. Im sure i just got an unlucky pack because germination rates have always been top notch with everything i've purchased through GPS but this was a strain I was looking forward to, I guess I'll try and pop the rest of the pack and hope its a female in there if they sprout. On the flip side the Raindance plants look great, I hope I have a female in there.


----------



## NugHeuser (Sep 25, 2019)

Smokesteve said:


> Hi guys in super excited I just dropped 3 each Gmoozy, Rogue OG kush and Dubstep. So I'm going to do 9 under a 660 Mh for veg. And 660 Hps for flowering. Anybody have any info on the three strains? What issues I may have are they relatively similar in size and feeding schedules? Thanks really any info at all regarding these three would be much appreciated.


I got 6 Rogue OG seedlings going, out of 4 other strains they are the tallest and fastest growing, they also germinated at worp speed, was carefully picking upwards of 2 inches of tap root out of layers of paper towel after only 2 days. Vigorous boogers. I actually need to go top them before they fly away from the rest of the plants.


----------



## Tlarss (Sep 25, 2019)

Probably about 3-4 oz’s of Eagle Scout about to start the drying process. Went 70 days with a 30 day veg. Smells like some sort of candy and a little skunk towards the back end. Can’t quiet put my finger on the smell but it is definitely unique and people love it. Sorry for the shitty picture.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 25, 2019)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I got lucky on my first go and popped two for two females. Both of them looked great, one smelled better to me and is now my #1 keeper mom, but the other female was a very handsome fluffy dud.
> 
> I guess what I mean is; FYI, there are losers in there too, but the winners make it worth popping them.
> 
> I currently have what looks like a total winner Dreamcatcher running, but the rest of the pack was a disaster, for several reasons. One winner per pack is all anyone can reasonably hope for, when it comes to F1 crosses. Nobody’s fault, just statistically true. If one has, for instance, two recessive genes they hope to combine in a single specimen, that’s a 1:16 chance with a pair of heterozygous F1 progenitors. We don’t often work directly with simple recessives and alleles thereof in cannabis, yet, but I think the point stands.


I also had dreamcatcher, I never managed to get a single female out of the whole pack...I had lots of males, couple never popped, two mutants and my pack is now empty lol...bummer


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 25, 2019)

hit me up, I'll replace it


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 25, 2019)

amazing what happens when people voice their issues without being entitled assholes.

good stuff, @Gu~


----------



## BrewerT (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't say enough great things about @Gu~ . Team Greenpoint 4 the win!! I ran 30 Jelly Pie after finding one of my top three prized gems from three free seeds of City Slicker that @XbrPete gave me. Got 11 females from the 30 and ended up keeping 4 of them lol. Arguably all were keepers but gotta let go of the good for the great.


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 25, 2019)

Dude did me Right.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 25, 2019)

My grow as of 9/18:
 
The center plant and the left rear baby are Jelly Pie, the other 4 are Doc Holiday.

Now from today, 1 week later:
 

Hoping for 200 pounds out of my little 2x3 grow! HAHAHAHA


----------



## hillbill (Sep 25, 2019)

That will work


----------



## oilfield bud (Sep 25, 2019)

Plants are filling that 2x4 alot faster then I thought they would and the new beans are coming along nicely. Just put 10 more in the dirt last night and Topanga stars was the first to pop up this morning. I'm gonna have to finish building my big light soon lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 26, 2019)

One more final picture of Tomahawk, comes down in a week, the plant has giant colas


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Gonna give the City Slicker 'til Wednesday. Weather has been unreal in September-55% humidity near the ocean Booyah!View attachment 4397332 View attachment 4397333


Nothing but nug! City Slicker outdoor Santa Cruz Thanks, Gu!


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> One more final picture of Tomahawk, comes down in a week, the plant has giant colas
> 
> View attachment 4400181


Stony shit-I grew it outdoor last year, along with Jelly Pie and Bodega Bubblegum. All very strong herb. And tasty, too!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 26, 2019)

Gonna break into my own pack of Tomahawk soon cause of shit like @dakilla187 puts up here!


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 26, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> My grow as of 9/18:
> View attachment 4399889
> The center plant and the left rear baby are Jelly Pie, the other 4 are Doc Holiday.
> 
> ...


What technique do you use to get them so bushy? Mainline? TIA


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Sep 26, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> What technique do you use to get them so bushy? Mainline? TIA


They have all been topped once giving them 4 tops except for the baby in the back. The tallest pair of tops of each plant were tied down slightly if needed in an attempt to keep all 4 tops even.


----------



## oGeeFarms (Sep 26, 2019)

is cookies and chem coming back or did Gu lose that cut?


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 26, 2019)

Who's hungry for Ice Cream Cake?
I can't wait...lol check back in 4 months or so...patience is a virtue.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Sep 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Who's hungry for Ice Cream Cake?
> I can't wait...lol check back in 4 months or so...patience is a virtue.
> View attachment 4400488


Be prepared for awesomeness...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2019)

oGeeFarms said:


> is cookies and chem coming back or did Gu lose that cut?


Heard the lady is gone. Not sure if its coming back or not but if it does itll be ages from now.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Sep 27, 2019)

Green Point Seeds
GMO Cakes
Day 28 [From Flip]


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 27, 2019)

Some krispy little nugs from my golden nugget crop. Or golden dawg or whatever it may be now after the cease and desist. 

I like the yield. The flavor is a sweeter stardawg which is decent. It’s stoney and the expansion factor is up there. A very solid plant to grow and east to deal with. Lots of golf ball plus nugs. In the end it wasn’t up to keeper level but the yield and bag appeal made me think twice. I’ve got the sister going now so well see what she has.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 27, 2019)

I just took a stroll over too the thcfarm site and looked at the new seed offerings and a few strains down the list is greenpoints bubba kush x polar bear OG, new seeds? Wouldnt those be pretty old?


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 27, 2019)

boybelue said:


> I just took a stroll over too the thcfarm site and looked at the new seed offerings and a few strains down the list is greenpoints bubba kush x polar bear OG, new seeds? Wouldnt those be pretty old?


Yes. Also, a lot of people have been scammed by thcfarmer so I wouldn’t buy from there


----------



## soaked in sweat (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## daveybc (Sep 27, 2019)

My Bridezilla came a few days ago. Thinking of running that and a pack of Cake N Chem. Perhaps do a little seed project.. Look forward to this.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 28, 2019)

October Tester Drop:
WESTERN GRAIL(Larry OG x Stardawg)
DAWG MINTS (Kush Mints x Stardawg)
COOKIE CRUNCH (Do-Si-Dos x Stardawg)
BANANA ORANGE DAICUIRI* (Orange Daicuiri x Black Banana Cookies)
STARDAWG F2 (2009 x 2011)


*=Fem
~

Limited Packs <20 per strain
1 Per Week starting next week
Flash Drop only to Email subscribers
Diamond and Goldies will get to purchase after tester release for the low.


----------



## kaneboy (Sep 28, 2019)

Nice one 
Western grail
Stardawg f2 fuck yeah


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 28, 2019)

Any discount codes valid now??? Appreciate it guys


----------



## Growyarown (Sep 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> That's it for now. Smoke reports soon. Macdawgs have a wee bit more time to grow.
> Another batch of seed testers begins shortly. Thanks for watchin, it was fun.


Smoke reports please, Kapitan!


----------



## 1ManGrow (Sep 28, 2019)

What I have so far :
 


Will be looking forward to grabbing

WESTERN GRAIL(Larry OG x Stardawg)
DAWG MINTS (Kush Mints x Stardawg)
COOKIE CRUNCH (Do-Si-Dos x Stardawg)
STARDAWG F2 (2009 x 2011)

I would be willing to pre order those now if it were an option.


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 29, 2019)

A rare opportunity for me today. I got to relax at the river in Big Sur. A reminder I need more of that in my life. All work and no play is a shitty way to live. Epic day, good meals, family walk in the redwoods and a nap in the sun on the grass, fuck yeah


----------



## el kapitan (Sep 29, 2019)

Texas Butter budding clone reveg. Oops realized I cut my mom down a while ago and didn't have clones in the mix...very worth keeping so glad shes turnin the corner and sproutin out some good branches. I should pop the rest of the seeds too. Killer smoke, very kushy yummy.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Sep 29, 2019)

My buddy sir Mantis I saved his ass from the cold hopefully takes care of my girls haha
Sorry bout the blurple gotta get some hlg boards and switch gears or cobs I guess whatevers more efficient shit i dunno.


----------



## jakespeed (Sep 29, 2019)

*Orange Blossom Special*


----------



## 2easy (Sep 29, 2019)

Cali cannon f2

This one is a 100% throwback to stardawg. All chem stench.

She didn't get the best run so forgive all the crispy leaves.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2019)

Beautiful, have 3 California Cannon at 4 1/2 weeks at my house. Two are making F2s. Been very effective for my wife for insomnia and waitress back pain.


----------



## 2easy (Sep 30, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Beautiful, have 3 California Cannon F2s at 4 1/2 weeks at my house. Two are making F3s. Been very effective for my wife for insomnia and waitress back pain.


Yes my partner goes out like a light with this and sleeps right through my snoring. It's a real blessing. I'm hoping this plant packs the same punch as it's sisters.


----------



## hillbill (Sep 30, 2019)

5 Tomahawk beans have hit the Viva towel sauna!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Tham just sent out a money order for the flash sale on sept 20 I sent my payment on the 21st and still to this day I haven't gotten an emai or text regarding this order.
When I go to the website my order still says on hold?? I've email and even tried calling but there is no response back? 
The funny thing is this time I ordered it told me to leave pay to blank and the last time it said write GPS on that line. Has anyones order taken this long? My last order was quick like 9 days from the time I sent the money order to the time I got my beans. Strange


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 30, 2019)

Changing locations now. Mail is probably being forwarded to the new address. 

Shoot me an email, I’ll make sure you get sorted. 

Traveling today and tomorrow though


----------



## Nizza (Sep 30, 2019)

I'm not sure which account to email, I think I may be having an issue between payofix and the merchant website ( greenpoint)
I see the transaction on my bank statement but not even a pending in my account

I sent an email 3 or 4 days ago not sure if I emailed the right person lol


----------



## hellmutt bones (Sep 30, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Changing locations now. Mail is probably being forwarded to the new address.
> 
> Shoot me an email, I’ll make sure you get sorted.
> 
> Traveling today and tomorrow though


I have sent emails but if there is a different emails to send it to please let me know. You can DM me if you like. Trying to start this off in the next week or two. Thanks Gu


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem, 7 months old
> View attachment 4388770


DAMN!!! From a distance the shape of that shit almost look like a fuckin dark-colored lemon tree or some shit  , that's beautiful.  Wow!


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 1, 2019)

Start of week 5 Genius Granddaddy


----------



## hillbill (Oct 2, 2019)

4/5 Tomahawk with nice tails planted in red Solos. One seed was dead, mealy white inside. 

3 Blizzard Bush to the flower tent for 10/14 treatment.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 2, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Tham just sent out a money order for the flash sale on sept 20 I sent my payment on the 21st and still to this day I haven't gotten an emai or text regarding this order.
> When I go to the website my order still says on hold?? I've email and even tried calling but there is no response back?
> The funny thing is this time I ordered it told me to leave pay to blank and the last time it said write GPS on that line. Has anyones order taken this long? My last order was quick like 9 days from the time I sent the money order to the time I got my beans. Strange


Man one email later and Gu fixed this order and its being shipped to me today! Outstanding customer service! Thanks Gu! Them Stardawg crosses are killer too! Gunna keep GPS gear as a staple.


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 2, 2019)

What is the status on Cake and Chem and Texas butter? Making a comeback?


----------



## Unorthodoxy (Oct 2, 2019)

Gu, I posted a strain review on your site, and it's showing my email address. I sent in an email and got no response. Please take that down!


----------



## oGeeFarms (Oct 2, 2019)

have always had good germ rates with GPS(10-11+ out of 12) but my latest cowboy kush only getting 2 above the rockwool after 4-5 days now


----------



## Stickyjones (Oct 3, 2019)

I put in my first order with green point, got some eagle scout on it's way. The prices are great and I emailed them about my order and they got right back to me and shipped it first thing this morning. I couldn't have asked for a better experience so far. Hopefully find some fire.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 3, 2019)

Cowboy Kush 5 weeks... think I got nitrogen toxicity by my top leaves... rest are fine.. all in all I love it... smells so edible


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 3, 2019)

Growyarown said:


> Smoke reports please, Kapitan!


Sorry I just saw this message. 
MacDawg is very complex, skunky and fermenting fruit, definitely potent it hits your entire body head to toe. 
I was only able to save one pheno and she's going into flower again soon, very slow growing plant. I'll post as they progress. 
My first run from seed was small plants and small yield. 
Extremely frosty throughout all the way in to the stem. I have one more seed I'll pop soon too.
Thanks for asking


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 3, 2019)

So I wanted to try something,I took a cutting from a dynamite diesel and put in a cut off half water bottle with a red disposable beer cup on top upside down to seal together ,cut a hole in bottom of red cup for stem to fit thru and filled bottom of container with plain tap water which i checked was around 6.8 ph.
I left it on my windowsill ,changed water every 3 days ,sometimes not for 5 or 6 when I was at work and after 3 weeks she showed roots ,now is in a coco medium .
You can't get much of a easier way to clone if you aren't in a hurry and I will definitely try again


----------



## See green (Oct 4, 2019)

Cookies n chem


----------



## Nizza (Oct 4, 2019)

not super bummed but i tried doing one of those tester release things for the western grail but the site is fucked  meh... I would defo report this though I'm really trying to fill my tent for my new quantum boards from HLG  loving the ecsourdawg btw gu~


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes kinda crazy the site crashed at 420 wtf man I'm still trying


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 4, 2019)

Crashed. Ummm. Stop refreshing please. 

I’m paying for a lot of space and processing power. You guys must be wildin out there


----------



## Nizza (Oct 4, 2019)

lol damn i missed it . thanks anyways for the opportunity gu~


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 4, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> Yes kinda crazy the site crashed at 420 wtf man I'm still trying


 Ahhhhhhh


----------



## Nizza (Oct 4, 2019)

no i went in and saw 20 quantity had a bitch of a time going to cart to checkout and when I did it said none were available I think the drop is done


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 4, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Crashed. Ummm. Stop refreshing please.
> 
> I’m paying for a lot of space and processing power. You guys must be wildin out there



Alright man np


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 4, 2019)

I saw 19 and then 16 but got kicked off when I hit free western grail at checkout so close so close.....


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 4, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Crashed. Ummm. Stop refreshing please.
> 
> I’m paying for a lot of space and processing power. You guys must be wildin out there


WTF!?!?!? I was at the checkout... I had free seeds (80cents) at the checkout page and the damn page crashed... wtf?!?!?!?! hahhaahah... oh well gonna wait for the real drop to happen now... gatdamn! free seeds to test sounded like an awesome deal and I had the space to test too... 

I'm pissed... bwahahahahah... ok rant off...

BTW relevant GPS material: MACDawg #1, Blizzard Bush #4 clone and Jelly Pie #4 clone started bloom today... some fun times up ahead... 

Damn it... still pissed... GMO Kush... YEAH!!! totally random post but what the hell... have an awesome weekend everyone!!!

jonesy...


----------



## DesertPlants (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## jonesaa (Oct 4, 2019)

MACDawg is back... having fun with this plant now too... got two packs here... gonna burn through the rest of these seeds soon... Slow grower... but damn you will be surprised of the results... first flower, was able to get a sample bud from the plant... did not disappoint. just like @el kapitan said on the last page, it's potent and you feel the effects all throughout your body. As for flavor I didn't really get much of a gauge on that since the sample was fresh and did not have time to fully cure properly. I will hopefully have a proper review at the end of the year on this plant type. Definitely needs the attention in the beginning stages of it's mutant life... but it will grow out of that funk in no time.

So far stem rub yields a strong sour lime odor and the plant emits a baked goods fruity odor, similar to baked granny smith apple pie. What?!?!? 

jonesy...


----------



## hillbill (Oct 4, 2019)

4 Tomahawk up from dirt in their Solos


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 5, 2019)

Tomahawk


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 6, 2019)

Chinook Haze 
mom (D43F) 
and clone (and she happy happy)


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 6, 2019)

Ordered a pack of jelly pie earlier this yr. Had the worst germination rates I've ever grown. Only 3 made it and 2 were Male. Thank God the 1 female was pretty amazing. 
One of the males was pretty outstanding so I pollinated a couple branches to get more seeds. 
I did tell gu and he sent me some tomahawk seeds to replace. (All germinated no issues and seem to be doing very well)
Took a few clones of my jelly pie and revegged the mother to go out in the garden next yr ...along with the best tomahawks. Pretty excited to see what they will do outdoors for me.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Oct 6, 2019)

The cc processor is working ?


----------



## DesertPlants (Oct 6, 2019)

silverhazefiend said:


> The cc processor is working ?


Crypto is cheaper


----------



## Traxx187 (Oct 6, 2019)

anyone have pics of the purple punch s1


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 6, 2019)

Traxx187 said:


> anyone have pics of the purple punch s1


Didn’t take any pictures of my plant, it was just a small solo run. But here is the finished flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 6, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Didn’t take any pictures of my plant, it was just a small solo run. But here is the finished flower.
> View attachment 4404518


Big grow or small grow, all that matters is that right there. Some bomb ass bud to smoke on! Cheers man and looks nice


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Big grow or small grow, all that matters is that right there. Some bomb ass bud to smoke on! Cheers man and looks nice


Only a lil more than a quarter, but wanted to see what she offered and took a clone.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 7, 2019)

still no reply to my emails I've been trying to get an order sorted out for a week now , is something going on with greenpoint?
Usually I would have gotten a mail back by now. Got charged for an order on my bank through payofix, but not seeing the order on my greenpoint account at all. I've sent 3 different emails now and the only one I've gotten back is, will reship today. The reship today is about an old pack back from july 9th of some gorilla glue seeds that ended up needing a backorder. He said he shipped them in september and I still didnt get them so maybe a mail issue or something. In the same mail about this pack is the info about my missing order which nothing was said about.. just we will reship today

I get it if the company is going through growing pains and getting around to dealing with me. Maybe I am emailing the wrong side of the company? I was mailing the [email protected]

It would be cool to sort this out because I want to fill up my tent and I will be popping my next set of beans soon- Gmoozy. I have 4- east coast stardawg and 8 copper chems .
Once i pop these Gmoozy's I will be trying to figure out which pack to pop next. Please shoot me a PM or something @Gu~ if you see this I'd really like to sort this out. Next time I don't think I'll be using the payofix thing.. it was a huge pain to just get it to work

if I get my gorilla glue seeds or my other order maybe ill pop these before my Gmoozy's


----------



## soaked in sweat (Oct 7, 2019)

cookies n chem
what do you think, 2 more weeks?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

Nizza said:


> still no reply to my emails I've been trying to get an order sorted out for a week now , is something going on with greenpoint?
> Usually I would have gotten a mail back by now. Got charged for an order on my bank through payofix, but not seeing the order on my greenpoint account at all. I've sent 3 different emails now and the only one I've gotten back is, will reship today. The reship today is about an old pack back from july 9th of some gorilla glue seeds that ended up needing a backorder. He said he shipped them in september and I still didnt get them so maybe a mail issue or something. In the same mail about this pack is the info about my missing order which nothing was said about.. just we will reship today
> 
> I get it if the company is going through growing pains and getting around to dealing with me. Maybe I am emailing the wrong side of the company? I was mailing the [email protected]
> ...


Try giving GPS a call. I believe Gu said that's the quickest way to get your issues fixed. The number should be on the site somewhere. Give them a call and they'll have it sorted by days and I bet.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 7, 2019)

Thanks man. Wasn't sure about calling that number I'll try it out tomorrow when they're open or maybe the next day, getting knee surgery tomorrow wish me luck~ lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Thanks man. Wasn't sure about calling that number I'll try it out tomorrow when they're open or maybe the next day, getting knee surgery tomorrow wish me luck~ lol


Good luck man! And speedy recovery


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 7, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem
> what do you think, 2 more weeks?
> View attachment 4404839View attachment 4404840


Two maybe three weeks just from a quick look. Have you scoped the trichs for color? Looks great so far though!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 7, 2019)

Nizza said:


> still no reply to my emails I've been trying to get an order sorted out for a week now , is something going on with greenpoint?
> Usually I would have gotten a mail back by now. Got charged for an order on my bank through payofix, but not seeing the order on my greenpoint account at all. I've sent 3 different emails now and the only one I've gotten back is, will reship today. The reship today is about an old pack back from july 9th of some gorilla glue seeds that ended up needing a backorder. He said he shipped them in september and I still didnt get them so maybe a mail issue or something. In the same mail about this pack is the info about my missing order which nothing was said about.. just we will reship today
> 
> I get it if the company is going through growing pains and getting around to dealing with me. Maybe I am emailing the wrong side of the company? I was mailing the [email protected]
> ...


Same here, Nizza. No response from @Gu~ or @greenpointseeds , since mid September. Multiple cash orders never fulfilled dating back to July. I don't have time in the day to call during their business hours, nor do I feel like trying to explain what has already been documented all through email up to this point. I see @Gu~ dropping in on the forums regularly to assure people they will be taken care of, maybe these posts will help move things along. Great experience here with, @greenpointseeds


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 7, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem
> what do you think, 2 more weeks?
> View attachment 4404839View attachment 4404840


I would expect more than 2 weeks. How long has it been since flip?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 7, 2019)

I have a goofy bud-in-a-leaf thing going here on a Doc Holiday plant
Here is my full 2x3 grow with 3 Doc Holidays and 1 Jelly Pie (plus a baby JP in the back left)


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 7, 2019)

Is this where the Gu is?


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 8, 2019)

Okay! Phew!

im all setup in my office and the inbox is clear.

the move took about two solid weeks and I fell waaaay behind on some of your issues, but I’m back at em. Spent 10 hours yesterday on emails and got to the office a hair before 4am to clear out the remaining.

thanks for the patience and let’s keep this puppy rolling.

what tester do you want to see dropped this week?


----------



## soaked in sweat (Oct 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Two maybe three weeks just from a quick look. Have you scoped the trichs for color? Looks great so far though!





Big Green Thumb said:


> I would expect more than 2 weeks. How long has it been since flip?


wow ok, hoping for an indian summer now. No, I haven't checked the trichs, usually just go by how swollen the calyx's are and how hard the bud feels. I'd say the transition started mid august. in around week 7-8 right now.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks for getting back to me Gu, I figured you have had some stuff going on
I vote banana orange daicquiri!
Sites looking good man~~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 8, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> wow ok, hoping for an indian summer now. No, I haven't checked the trichs, usually just go by how swollen the calyx's are and how hard the bud feels. I'd say the transition started mid august. in around week 7-8 right now.


It's just that stardawg pushes flower times out a bit. Hopefully they finish up sooner for you!


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 8, 2019)

I'd love to see orange banana daquiri.....or Cookie crunch.....either or ....would be great.....both would be awesome


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Okay! Phew!
> 
> im all setup in my office and the inbox is clear.
> 
> ...


Orange banana daquiri, or Cookie crunch....even both?!
°


----------



## idlewilder (Oct 8, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's just that stardawg pushes flower times out a bit. Hopefully they finish up sooner for you!


I’d agree. When I ran Cookies n Chem, i chopped at 85 days and it could’ve gone longer. That was indoor as well


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2019)

3 confirmed female Blizzard Bush after a week 10/14.

4 Tomahawk in early veg, been wanting to run this cross a while.

Related: 2 Copper Chem F2s at 8 weeks looking wonderful and both lean toward short plant and fat buds. One is making F3s. Maybe less variation in F2s than F1s in my limited subjective experience.

Related: 2 Black Gold F2s at 3 weeks will be dusted with Copper Chem love pollen. Chem all over the place.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 8, 2019)

Just got my seeds today! After back and fourth emails Gu got me the beans. I did order on Sept 20th though, thought he forgot about me. Lol Great Customer service and he made it a priority to get to me promptly. Will keep GPS as my staple go to.


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Okay! Phew!
> 
> im all setup in my office and the inbox is clear.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you've been busy and are exhausted, moving isn't easy. Keep up the good work.
My vote for next drop is Stardawg F2, then Banana Orange Daiquiri ...
Thanks GU !


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 8, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Okay! Phew!
> 
> im all setup in my office and the inbox is clear.
> 
> ...


Pro tip. If you do the website drop for testers you should use queue it or some other queueing software to stop the hammering of your site and make this process more seamless. Probably a few options out there for WordPress too. Just puts everyone in a queue to checkout and as people drop they update the list.

Hey when is cake n chem back in stock?


----------



## AlienAthena (Oct 8, 2019)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem
> what do you think, 2 more weeks?
> View attachment 4404839View attachment 4404840


My Cookies n Chem doesn’t look half as good 
Hopefully I can get her looking decent.


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 9, 2019)

Brother @Gu~ I am trying my damnest to grab the last pack of S1 Purple Punch as well as a pack of Jelly Pie and Tomahawk. I add them to my cart and when I proceed to checkout it sends me back to my cart which is empty  I would really love to grab that last pack of S1's. I'll try periodically throughout the workday. Thank ya mang!


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 9, 2019)

try using a different browser or clearing your cache and cookies for the GPS site


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 9, 2019)

I have a single blue cherry shortcake in early flower and its not been grown the greatest, its cloned though...Just wanted to say the terpenes is outa this world, I mean wow, just wow


----------



## See green (Oct 9, 2019)

I have 40 + mph winds with heavy rain coming tomorrow..cookies n chem,she dressed up for the party.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 9, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> what tester do you want to see dropped this week?


STARDAWG F2 (2009 x 2011)


----------



## 2easy (Oct 10, 2019)

Chopped the freak from my cali cannon f2's.

With a 4 week veg from seed I think its likely I will get about 10-12 ounces from this plant alone. Quantity did not come at a cost of quality either. All the buds look great. Not much frost on the sugar leaves but the buds are caked.

Smell is strong chem with something like sour apple underneath. I was aiming for chem but now I'm kind of hoping the chem eases off with the dry and I can bring out more of the Apple. Never smelled anything like that before.

The only trade off with this plant is it did flower for 14 weeks. I can live with that if I can run a bunch of clones mainlined for 4 tops to keep veg time down.


----------



## 2easy (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm thinking of running through cowboy cookies to see if I can find a nice male to make f2's and possibly pair with the cali cannon f2 girl above.

What flower times have people.experienced with cowboy cookies?


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 10, 2019)

2easy said:


> I'm thinking of running through cowboy cookies to see if I can find a nice male to make f2's and possibly pair with the cali cannon f2 girl above.
> 
> What flower times have people.experienced with cowboy cookies?


the male imparts his flowering time pretty heavily in these crosses from my experience. I haven’t run the cowboy cookies yet but most everything from GP I have run is around 70 days finish. I think I’m on 6 strains now. GMO itself is about 70-75 days too.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 10, 2019)

I ♡ Gu~


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 10, 2019)

2easy said:


> I'm thinking of running through cowboy cookies to see if I can find a nice male to make f2's and possibly pair with the cali cannon f2 girl above.
> 
> What flower times have people.experienced with cowboy cookies?


I've pulled my cowboy cookies at 60 days no problem but also have run her to 70. Anywhere in that range seems fine, trichs will tell the full story of where you prefer your harvest. It is pure dank by the way. I'm gonna pheno hunt a little more from the rest of my pack. I usually run half a pack at a time. Definitely a strong strain and makes large colas like the description pic on GPS site and stinks of various things like rubber, rotten garlic, old wool sweaters, grandpas shoes, etc. Frosty to the inner stem too on mine. A very worthy strain and under appreciated here.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 10, 2019)

grandpas shoes, Wtf??


----------



## Seth Rich (Oct 10, 2019)

Interested in the Tomahawk. I have two particulars I have questions about. Has anyone had any experience taking cuttings from Tomahawk and how was your success rate? In the taste/smell description i've seen posted by a few reviewers I see some claim a "burnt tire" aroma, can anyone elaborate?, In the meantime I'll keep digging and searching here. Thanks!


----------



## DesertPlants (Oct 10, 2019)

One Western Grail is soaking and will be moved to coco tomorrow.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 10, 2019)

Seth Rich said:


> Interested in the Tomahawk. I have two particulars I have questions about. Has anyone had any experience taking cuttings from Tomahawk and how was your success rate? In the taste/smell description i've seen posted by a few reviewers I see some claim a "burnt tire" aroma, can anyone elaborate?, In the meantime I'll keep digging and searching here. Thanks!


Cut clone put into rock wool, done. Well water it of course but I do nothing else. Roots in 7-14 days strain dependent.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Oct 10, 2019)

Seth Rich said:


> Interested in the Tomahawk. I have two particulars I have questions about. Has anyone had any experience taking cuttings from Tomahawk and how was your success rate? In the taste/smell description i've seen posted by a few reviewers I see some claim a "burnt tire" aroma, can anyone elaborate?, In the meantime I'll keep digging and searching here. Thanks!


I have a couple open packs laying around, thanks to @quiescent - pm me.


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 10, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies. Day 52 of flower. I only sprouted one...dont ask me why I know I should have done the whole pack minus one for good luck. Oh well. Very banana smelling, pretty wild actually how fruity. Lanky bitch tho, I have a few clones of her I'm trying to tame, but I will definitely pop the rest of my pack very soon.


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Stardawg F2 testers


----------



## randallb (Oct 11, 2019)

Seth Rich said:


> Interested in the Tomahawk. I have two particulars I have questions about. Has anyone had any experience taking cuttings from Tomahawk and how was your success rate? In the taste/smell description i've seen posted by a few reviewers I see some claim a "burnt tire" aroma, can anyone elaborate?, In the meantime I'll keep digging and searching here. Thanks!


I took 4 cuttings and all 4 rooted in about 8 days in a homemade aerocloner. I popped 2 seeds, they both ended up being male. One male had that burnt tire smell or horse piss, it was strong. It had about 30 days veg, then showed balls right away, then I killed them all. I gotta pop a few more.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 11, 2019)

Greetings ROI

I think the first one is either Barn Burner or Raindance.

The second picture is a GMOzy.

The Gmoozys smell nice, some lime, one halitosis, but all very muted against Barn Burner and Raindance which is just all gas no brakes, burnt rubber, fresh can of tennisballs, pine... Oh yeah, cannabisstuff of dreams!

Healing of the nation for sure ‍


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 12, 2019)

Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


I have on tomahawk


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 12, 2019)

To be honest o know it's there but still go straight to the site....the old fashioned way....point tap ....point tap...lol


Gu~ said:


> Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


I have on a couple of em, but I usually just goto your site an start surfing the goods man

On another note... just threw this GMO CAKE into flower! She grows a lil slow but, gaawd daaamn. I can already see fire in her!! Topped her once she filled out an I got a feeling she gonna stack dense freakin buds


----------



## GrowRijt (Oct 12, 2019)

rocking Dreamcatcher at 70 days. Very solid outdoor resiliency. Not a huge yielder in this pheno so she wasn’t kept but there are some beauties in there. Pure blueberry and chem smells.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Hey growers! Here's my BrideZilla the other day. Lost a bunch of GPS seedlings due to negligence but x2 BrideZillas somehow made it along with a SundayStallion (think is male tho).
Anyways, i run multi-strains so was wondering if anyone had an approx finish time on the BrideZilla? My FuelBomb runs up to 10wks & am hoping not to have to go past that.
Nice work up in here guys n galls!


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 12, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Hey growers! Here's my BrideZilla the other day. Lost a bunch of GPS seedlings due to negligence but x2 BrideZillas somehow made it along with a SundayStallion (think is male tho).
> Anyways, i run multi-strains so was wondering if anyone had an approx finish time on the BrideZilla? My FuelBomb runs up to 10wks & am hoping not to have to go past that.
> Nice work up in here guys n galls! View attachment 4407013


I dont have a finish time answer for you, but I just dropped a couple BRIDEZILLA myself and was curious about yours. How long did you veg her for bro? She looks good in structure!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 12, 2019)

Help me Lord, ive been hit with the Plague of Males...When everything I plant has these nutz


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 12, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I dont have a finish time answer for you, but I just dropped a couple BRIDEZILLA myself and was curious about yours. How long did you veg her for bro? She looks good in structure!!


My bridezilla had a wierd structure during half its veg, everyone loves the buds but most of it was very small potent stinky buds, on top of that my clone is only 1/4 alive so off to a new pheno...I had a call couple days ago someone raving to me how good it is


----------



## DesertPlants (Oct 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


I did on the western grail. It took me to the product page.


----------



## Buck5050 (Oct 12, 2019)

Tomahawk


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 12, 2019)

Are Stardawg F2 testers a thing? I must have missed the post. I want some. I'd like to run them side-by-side with Useful's F3s and do a whole thread.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Oct 12, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> I dont have a finish time answer for you, but I just dropped a couple BRIDEZILLA myself and was curious about yours. How long did you veg her for bro? She looks good in structure!!


Expect 9 to no more than 10 weeks


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 12, 2019)

3 EAGLE SCOUT, 100% germ, topped once, time for bigger pots a couple weeks to fill out and we g2g! Hopefully get some girls!!


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Expect 9 to no more than 10 weeks


Perfect! Thnx! 


Drkillawatt said:


> I dont have a finish time answer for you, but I just dropped a couple BRIDEZILLA myself and was curious about yours. How long did you veg her for bro? She looks good in structure!!


Idk really do to mega slow start that was my fault. But id say about 1.5 month under a cramped led strip light mostly. Just got into the open space the other day & began taking on its truer structure. Its bigger now & getting transplanted to a 7 today. 
Was looking very GG4 Like & i was praying she'd not go all the way like that. Now is tightening up to be a decent structure. 
Remember regretting dumping my GG4 cut 5 yrs ago due to structure hassle.
I Have high hopes for her. That WeddingCake look nice but whats going on now about the WeddingCake used? Im hoping they crossed 2 potent plants.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Oct 12, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Perfect! Thnx!
> 
> Idk really do to mega slow start that was my fault. But id say about 1.5 month under a cramped led strip light mostly. Just got into the open space the other day & began taking on its truer structure. Its bigger now & getting transplanted to a 7 today.
> Was looking very GG4 Like & i was praying she'd not go all the way like that. Now is tightening up to be a decent structure.
> ...


Both plants used to make bridezilla are in this video. The gg4 is the greener ones and the cake is the purplish plants. Gg4 was reversed to make pollen and pollinated the wed cake.
These were the actual plants that were used to make the cross 100 percent.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 12, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Both plants used to make bridezilla are in this video. The gg4 is the greener ones and the cake is the purplish plants. Gg4 was reversed to make pollen and pollinated the wed cake.
> These were the actual plants that were used to make the cross 100 percent.


Nice! So what wk do you think they're in there? My bad if i missed that?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Oct 12, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Nice! So what wk do you think they're in there? My bad if i missed that?


Week 9


----------



## KushKid5 (Oct 12, 2019)

Anybody running the ice cream cake s1’s?


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 12, 2019)

KushKid5 said:


> Anybody running the ice cream cake s1’s?


3 seedlings sprouted...hopefully someone else here has run em already


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 12, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Does anyone actually scan the QR code?


Yes, on a couple, it works fine It's great when gifting a pack. 
Really looking forward to Raindance and Barn Burner, thanks for sharing


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Oct 12, 2019)

Eyezreallow said:


> Yes, on a couple, it works fine It's great when gifting a pack.
> Really looking forward to Raindance and Barn Burner, thanks for sharing


That is a very good point. I suppose many of us are familiar with GPS etc. but when gifting and giving away to people unfamiliar with the strains and products it’s helpful/useful. I wonder how many of those actually use it though...


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 12, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies purple pheno. Day 54 of flower. She'll go another week possibly. Stinky like things weed shouldn't smell like. Will probably get a little darker before harvest. Potent, tasty, sticky and dense. This one went into flower too tall so I had to bend the top to avoid the lights. All good, I'll be putting shorter ones in next run...hopefully. time is never on my side tho.
Happy Saturday friends


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 13, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Week 9


Thanks!
Does that mean the Wedding Cake is a low yielder or has anyone gotten heftish hauls?


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 13, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> That is a very good point. I suppose many of us are familiar with GPS etc. but when gifting and giving away to people unfamiliar with the strains and products it’s helpful/useful. I wonder how many of those actually use it though...


Yes, I think most will either text search the packs name or ask one of the AI assistants by voice, the latter will be the most used form of search and command.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 13, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Thanks!
> Does that mean the Wedding Cake is a low yielder or has anyone gotten heftish hauls?


Uhhh, looks to yield just fine to me. Those lower buds probably weigh 4gs dry. Easier trim than most stuff too.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 13, 2019)

When's the next tester drop going to be @Gu~ ?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 14, 2019)

3 Blizzard Bush at 13 days becoming more vigorous by the day. Bushy as advertised. All very much alike showing compact growth patterns. Strong stems and plenty of branches to tie down. Were runty at up pot but had incredible root development. 

2 Black Gold F2s at 27 days getting bigger as we go. Some phenos grow throughout flower and yield extra high. These are leaning just a bit toward narrow leaves. LST nicely when topped. One is showing trichs heavy on upper leaves already. She has a date with a hot Copper Chem F2 tomorrow!

2 Copper Chem f2 at 62 days and one making F3s both within a week. Looking just awesome.

3 California Cannon at 48 days, 2 making F2s all are frosty with longer narrower than expected buds. Each slightly different in Leaf structure but all identical compact frame. Note: Last few days all smell like pure catpiss, no chaser. Extremely strong!


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 15, 2019)

Cowboy Kush & Genius Granddaddy @7 weeks ... almost there!!


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 16, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Nice! So what wk do you think they're in there? My bad if i missed that?


Great Song before G&R went to shit ! Easy top 5 all time !


----------



## soaked in sweat (Oct 16, 2019)

cookies n chem


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 16, 2019)

Purple badlands FDC cut. Mother of fem f2s, Thai Kwon Dro, and Bad dawg(sold out). 

Some offspring early as.hell in flower, only.female outta small test run of 8 seeds. Thai kwon dro, PB Xed with coots the one(76 hippie mafia Thai stick/71 Kandahar afgani)/Pakistani hash plant chocolate Thai, 30 year old IBL)


----------



## DustBomb (Oct 17, 2019)

Had great success with jelly pie and copper chem. Decided to pick up Dynamite Diesel and went 8/10 on males. Soooo pissed. Never had this bad of a turnout.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2019)

DustBomb said:


> Had great success with jelly pie and copper chem. Decided to pick up Dynamite Diesel and went 8/10 on males. Soooo pissed. Never had this bad of a turnout.


I have just had at least 4/5 males from Bodhi Wookie Hashplant and had same from Bodhi Bing a couple months ago. These super poly multi crossed hybreed seeds will do that. I get 50% plus with worked lines from multigenerational type breeders with very few hermies ever. Just the way it is.

I would note my flower tent is full of super multi poly crossed hybreed plants.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 18, 2019)

Purple Cake hitting the switch today! Side branch action is mint! I FIM'd her and got 5 tops outa her haha 
Thanks y'all steadily sending fire out! 

Stardawg F2 gonna hit dirt in O I'd say bout a week!! Gonna see what that chick can do!!


----------



## VTHIZZ (Oct 18, 2019)

fawkkkkkkkkk...i missed the SD F2


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 18, 2019)

I’m trying to figure out how to become a tester.. I get the email but don’t understand fully what I’m to do.. when I wait on the time.. seems I’m buying them.. what am I missing here?


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 18, 2019)

VTHIZZ said:


> fawkkkkkkkkk...i missed the SD F2


How.do. !!I !!’.. I keep f'ing up myself


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 18, 2019)

Updating my Jelly Pie and Doc Holidays: The plants are about 7 weeks from seed and about 18 days since first pistils. The tallest plant in the back is a Doc that is 31" tall today. These plants have been growing about 2 inches per day for the last 12 days. Hopefully they are almost done stretching.

From this morning:

These are under 3 quantum boards running 285 watts. The tallest colas are 9" below the light. If these keep growing, I will need to relocate my fan/filter to outside the cabinet since the lights are as high as they can go right now.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 18, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> I’m trying to figure out how to become a tester.. I get the email but don’t understand fully what I’m to do.. when I wait on the time.. seems I’m buying them.. what am I missing here?


If you get the email then you should be g2g, hit the "read more about" button and once its live put ya 1 in your cart fill out the info and checkout. Sit back and wait for it to go live. Now.........With that said though, they do go quick. Last time I missed the Western Grail because it went live and crashed his site with so many hits! lol it literally took like seconds (all I can picture is piranhas, eating a dolphin!) and shit was gone


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 18, 2019)

Got the email at 1pm moutain time.. How tf we supposed to know?


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 18, 2019)

We all did bro... we crashed his site last drop with all the hits I think lol


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 18, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> If you get the email then you should be g2g, hit the "read more about" button and once its live put ya 1 in your cart fill out the info and checkout. Sit back and wait for it to go live. Now.........With that said though, they do go quick. Last time I missed the Western Grail because it went live and crashed his site with so many hits! lol it literally took like seconds (all I can picture is piranhas, eating a dolphin!) and shit was gone


I put them in the cart.. checked out..I owe 88.50... 12 where left.. dang it I thought you win not spend.. oh well I will figure it out in due time....I’m liking what I’m seeing out of this Stardawg guy!!


----------



## typoerror (Oct 18, 2019)

Texas Butter about to get chopped


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 18, 2019)

Skywarden. 
Day 60. Chopping tomorrow ish


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 18, 2019)

Ordered MacDawg and ghost town today with the 40% sale. Stoked for both to bring magic to the soil for me to enjoy.


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 18, 2019)

Western grail is $28.70 right now...


----------



## Cptn (Oct 18, 2019)

Drkillawatt said:


> If you get the email then you should be g2g, hit the "read more about" button and once its live put ya 1 in your cart fill out the info and checkout. Sit back and wait for it to go live. Now.........With that said though, they do go quick. Last time I missed the Western Grail because it went live and crashed his site with so many hits! lol it literally took like seconds (all I can picture is piranhas, eating a dolphin!) and shit was gone


Comments from several breeders I follow suggest that it's common that people who sign up to be "testers" actually never show pics of their runs (if they run the seeds at all.) Rather than complain about it (which I have never seen Gu do) it seems like getting tester seeds of new greenpoint lines is really more like a race than an application process.
From the latest batch of new Wild West series gear, the first tester release was announced a day in advance. That resulted in so many hitting the site to try and snag one of the packs that it crashed it. 
For the second release that happened today, Gu left the model the same rather than try and change human behavior, or somehow restrict the opportunity to get lucky, but he reduced the amount of advance notice time a LOT.
Honestly, I think that's what I would have done too. 
I wish I had been logged into email or IG when the announcement came out today, because I didn't know it was happening till it was over. But I'm impressed by Gu's approach and glad to see things moving forward.
Assuming the load on the servers was safely in the green levels with today's 1 hour warning, it wouldn't surprise me to see Gu swing a bit wider on the next one as he aims for the sweet spot like always.
So . . .how do you become a tester? Turn on notifications for greenpoint's IG account on your phone, and sign up for the email list and check it all the time (especially on fridays.)

I wish @Gu~ would give a bit more notice for gold and diamond level customers, but besides that, it the law of the jungle.

Does anyone know if the Stardawg F2 is in fact Corey Haim cut x greenpoint's purple stardawg male?
The strain description seems to go out of it's way to not say what the female is.
Also, if you read this Gu: whoever is writing your strain descriptions now is screwing up the pedigree of tres dawg.
Tres Dawg is made with Chem D and afg #1, not Chem '91.
You used to have such great pedigree details but lately they have gone to crap.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 19, 2019)

I really wish some people would post real reviews of City Slicker on GPS website. I mean wtf is this??? "Have not had the chance to plant any yet but surely getting ready to ". 5 stars on that awesome review. Literally NONE of the reviews tell me if I want this in my seed vault or growing in my tent. I am sure there are other strains with equally unhelpful reviews, but that is a strain I do not have and the Gelato seems tempting to me.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 19, 2019)

I was interested in the F2s as well, but being a working man, I can't drop everything thing for the tester drop on a work day. Figured I would check them out this morning. I saw the jacked up price point and the description with incorrect info and promptly closed that tab out.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 19, 2019)

Pretty sure that seed tester email is just a marketing deal to let everyone know there is a drop coming. As many people as waiting on stuff, it seems and there is only 20-30 packs, the minute it goes live, usually bogs down the site, then poof they are gone. But if you read the email, it plainly states if you missed out on the testers, you can still order, lol. Seems a bit quick, wouldn't you think, lol, if you were actually gonna use testers for the info?! Im not really sure why anyone would want the Stardog f2's to be honest when you can get the corey cut fems from the same place, lol. And I most definitely don't want any purple pheno of chem anything, lmfao. I too laugh at some of the reviews, don't really care how the pkging looks or the seeds, lmfao, more interested in grows, but the way the reviews are set up, you can put a review up pronto, even if not grown yet, and for some reason many do. Seeds look good, lol, can't wait to grow, etc. read some of those reviews, it is kinda funny. Wished I was psychic enough to look at a pkg or a pile o beans and know how they are gonna turn out. lol


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I really wish some people would post real reviews of City Slicker on GPS website. I mean wtf is this??? "Have not had the chance to plant any yet but surely getting ready to ". 5 stars on that awesome review. Literally NONE of the reviews tell me if I want this in my seed vault or growing in my tent. I am sure there are other strains with equally unhelpful reviews, but that is a strain I do not have and the Gelato seems tempting to me.


I've only grown out one. Certainly some purple influence in the bud. Very smooth smoke.
Mine was in a small pot, a little over a gallon. Coco peat with worm castings, added perlite. Megacrop plus some added liquid kelp. Almost No stretch on a 12/12 light schedule. This was the extra pot in my tiny tent. Planted last as a 'just in case' fill in, and ended up competing with four larger girls. I want to run one a little bigger.

I don't get the indica effect off this one. Great mid day strain that keeps me starting projects I won't finish when it gets cold. It's also pretty tasty.

The OBS you ran were impressive! You should slay this one.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 19, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Skywarden.
> Day 60. Chopping tomorrow ish
> View attachment 4409965View attachment 4409967


How is she smelling? Great job on this one.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 19, 2019)

Lil bita GPS bud porn!


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 19, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How is she smelling? Great job on this one.


Smelling rubbery gassy slight skunk with a fruity back. Sounds strange but surely lovely. Dense and frosty. This was a straggler and a last minute throw in to fill a spot. Then I ditched the rest. Now kicking self in butt for that one. I lost my keeper pheno too in a shuffle of genetics so I will absolutely pop the last 4 or 5 seeds I still have of the pack. Very good smoke, great producer and pretty to look at.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 20, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies.
Tent

#1

#2

#3

#4

I popped these a few weeks ago. They have been in there final containers for a couple weeks. 2 and 3 were topped once, 3 and 5 weren’t. I’ll let them go a couple more weeks before I flower them.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundae Banana Cookies.
> Tent
> View attachment 4410582
> #1
> ...


A few weeks that’s amazing


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Oct 20, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I really wish some people would post real reviews of City Slicker on GPS website. I mean wtf is this??? "Have not had the chance to plant any yet but surely getting ready to ". 5 stars on that awesome review. Literally NONE of the reviews tell me if I want this in my seed vault or growing in my tent. I am sure there are other strains with equally unhelpful reviews, but that is a strain I do not have and the Gelato seems tempting to me.





Big Green Thumb said:


> I really wish some people would post real reviews of City Slicker on GPS website. I mean wtf is this??? "Have not had the chance to plant any yet but surely getting ready to ". 5 stars on that awesome review. Literally NONE of the reviews tell me if I want this in my seed vault or growing in my tent. I am sure there are other strains with equally unhelpful reviews, but that is a strain I do not have and the Gelato seems tempting to me.


City slicker.. straight fire!! About day 50 . Second run but this will b my first harvest. First plant I had to kill due to my temps getting out of wack. I have two city slicker and 2 barn burner. City slicker has the bigger nugs. This particular pheno is frosty af and stinks uncontrollably. My barn burner smells like straight sour but yield is crappy. My first city slicker did hermie on me. But like I said I was battling heat problems (and lost lol) and temps in my tent would sometimes reach triple digits in the summer. Had constant temps of around 90. So I cant blame anyone but myself. As u can see if grown in correct conditions city slicker will reward you generously. I cant wait. Think I'm gonna let her go maybe 3-4 more weeks


----------



## Nizza (Oct 20, 2019)

woooooooooohoooooO!
thought my shit got lost in mail.. dude couldn't fit it in mailbox but still scanned and said it was delivered.. 4 days later after mailbox was clean they came in yesterday!!

was like man who the fk do I talk to.. called post office it was saturday they said theyd call me monday.. go to pick up mail sunday and it's all there!

thanks Gu~
finally got my GG4's and all my other shit! I think I'm gonna try out those Cherry wine's... never grown hemp before it's kind of exciting. I'm thinking it will be like riding a bike!

So far the ECSdawgs are doing great. Transplanted them all and a shit ton of QB's from HLG. Working on light height and letting them acclimate tothe new pots for now... they already seem to be blowing up.

Thinking of an RO unit. Any advice is appreciated!!





Need help with an RO unit


I want something that has standard, good quality parts to it. I also want to make sure its very effective in removing chloramines, so I'm trying to find one that has a DI, and possible even add on a UV in line filter at the end Not sure if I'll have to get a pump too for the correct water...



www.rollitup.org





also here is where I've been updating my grow on the fem ECSDAWGS and the Reg Copper Chem's from greenpoint!





36hbxb-hw first co air handler grow cab!


cool I just took my timer out of my 5x5 because I dont have anything going right now. I have it set on 18/6 now that they're above the soil I dropped the light within 1' of the plant and dropped lux down to 5k Is everything still looking dandy? Have you considered having this thread moved to...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## LubdaNugs (Oct 20, 2019)

Cboat38 said:


> A few weeks that’s amazing


A few might be 4 or 5, I don’t start keeping track until I flip it.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 20, 2019)

I wanna pop 2 or so more seeds.... 
raindance, GG#4Fem, Cherrywine(hempcbdplant), chinook haze, G-Moozy(fem), cowboy Kush, California Cannon, Pig whistle

these are the packs I have left. The OBS, Skywarden, and tomahawk I gave to some really close grow friends. They'll be testing these out for me, and I will have space if they need to shelf some clones. I persuaded them that it may be worth it to take a stab at the greenpoint genetics. We'll see! I don't wanna pop too many seeds and get too many keepers, either 

My original thought is adding two or 3 of the cherry wine CBD plants for fun. I've never grown a hemp plant and is why i ordered it.. but they arent fem also.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 20, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Comments from several breeders I follow suggest that it's common that people who sign up to be "testers" actually never show pics of their runs


If I had the opportunity I would run Gu's gear out.. I have grown for 10 years now and been on this site. It's kind of odd breeders will do random freebie drops like this and not try to single people out to test their shit out. Man I would love that lol. I don't even mind paying a little but I Ain't rich, but i have some time and space

I agree the whole freebie tester thing is like a feeding frenzy it seems like it is a big hassle for everyone, including Gu having to pay extra for all the traffic


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2019)

Nizza said:


> If I had the opportunity I would run Gu's gear out.. I have grown for 10 years now and been on this site. It's kind of odd breeders will do random freebie drops like this and not try to single people out to test their shit out. Man I would love that lol. I don't even mind paying a little but I Ain't rich, but i have some time and space
> 
> I agree the whole freebie tester thing is like a feeding frenzy it seems like it is a big hassle for everyone, including Gu having to pay extra for all the traffic


Gps testers are never really testers so just gotta go with the madness. It's like this everytime they roll out new "testers," they're sold and flowered out by folks that bought them long before tester reports come in. Use a solid male and proven females the need for testing is reduced.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Oct 21, 2019)

I just placed an order for shoreline sour diesel. Anybody ever grown it out before. Pics would b greatly appreciated. Haven't heard anyone mention this strain. I just went on the site and saw it for first time but its prob been there a while. And can anyone vouch for the quality of Heisen's fems.. I'm pleased with the work Gu has done. But I kno the fems come from another source and I am still a little skeptical.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 21, 2019)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> I just placed an order for shoreline sour diesel. Anybody ever grown it out before. Pics would b greatly appreciated. Haven't heard anyone mention this strain. I just went on the site and saw it for first time but its prob been there a while. And can anyone vouch for the quality of Heisen's fems.. I'm pleased with the work Gu has done. But I kno the fems come from another source and I am still a little skeptical.


Naw the fems and regular are all coming from same place now. The fems have been stellar so far. There is another forum with tons of grows.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 21, 2019)

The GG4 is pretty great. It stretches like glue so make sure you have room for it (put them in short or train them well). Great strength flavor and yield.

I have grown out purple punch, GG4, Wedding Night, Space Gorilla, Purple Cake and Dubstep. All of them were great and different. Wedding Night and Purple Cake are probably my favorites of the bunch. I love that cake flavor.

I am growing Wedding Dub (Wedding Cake X A-Dub), stardawg and A-dub right now and will probably like them too. The seeds have been good. The smoke has been GREAT !


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 21, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I am growing Wedding Dub (Wedding Cake X A-Dub), stardawg and A-dub right now and will probably like them too. The seeds have been good. The smoke has been GREAT !


I chopped a w-dub about 2 weeks ago. Early smoke tests find it's got fine potency.


----------



## BrewerT (Oct 21, 2019)

I was gifted some amazing terpy af Tomahawk X GMO Rosin yesterday and all I can smell and taste is Rubber and Garlic  Went to bed at 8:15 yesterday and woke up at noon today..#WeedComa


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm usually a cheap f*** so I'll buy seeds on auction and try an get testers if I can. Seems I'm always behind the loop by a few months! However the stuff I have grown out to name a few,
Texas butter
Eagle scout
Cackleberry 
Hickok haze 
Chinook haze 
OBS
And I have going
Gmoozy
Purple Cake
Bridezilla 
Texas butter
GMO CAKE 
OBS
Chinook 

and I'm sure I've flowered alot more I'd have to go back through my notes but has all been pretty much fire I usually get a couple few different phenos per package some straight Indica leaning shortish and alot of polys 3-4' and some sativa but when I get the sativa phenos I flower asap so shits not 10' tall. I only drop 2-4 beans per strain at a time but some/most have been really consistent phenos. 
GPS has very very LOUD shit like my carbon scrubbers dont make a fuck most the time when the girls start pushin terps out and trichs like the size of caviar from about week 4 flower to 10 or whatever shits just straight diesel, gas, fruits and skunk funk. I'll roll to a "gathering" and open a jar and the whole effin house is like gawd damn haha. So when I send out Christmas gifts in jars they come with warning open at own discretion!! Lmfao 
If anyone has doubts or wants to grow some fire GU and Heisen definitely putting out some waaaaay next level shit lol.
This a blizzard bush


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 21, 2019)

Skywarden day 63. Chopping at day 65. Dank shit.Cookies n Chem day 63, chopping in 2 days. Dank as well slight fruity, clean smelling.


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 21, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Skywarden day 63. Chopping at day 65. Dank shit.View attachment 4411147Cookies n Chem day 63, chopping in 2 days. Dank as well slight fruity, clean smelling.
> View attachment 4411148


Many many props on the pics an that lil something something you got going sir @el kapitan


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 21, 2019)

Cowboy Cookies day 63, chopping on day 65. Rubbery gassy hint of chocolate now.
Old faithful Glue behind her..
Purple Badlands day 63, goin 2 more days also. Blueberry notes mixed with old school KGB if anyone remembers what that was...this one goes purple on the inside.


----------



## valjack (Oct 21, 2019)

hybridway2 said:


> Hey growers! Here's my BrideZilla the other day. Lost a bunch of GPS seedlings due to negligence but x2 BrideZillas somehow made it along with a SundayStallion (think is male tho).
> Anyways, i run multi-strains so was wondering if anyone had an approx finish time on the BrideZilla? My FuelBomb runs up to 10wks & am hoping not to have to go past that.
> Nice work up in here guys n galls! View attachment 4407013


Hey, I've got 2 Bridezillas in my greenhouse. They are about 8 feet tall with lots of internodal spacing just the way I like them (easier to trim). It is October 21st and they have not been harvested yet. I believe went into flower August 11th. No amber when i look through my loupe. But the branches are so weighted with heavy buds the branches been snapping, I keep realigning them and tying them back up. Despite no amber Im afraid to let them go too much longer because letting them grow longer, waiting for amber, I am opening the door to pests, budrot in their late life so ripe.


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 21, 2019)

Last but not least, for now...Black Banana Cookies also day 63. Really lovely banana aroma. Easy on the eyes too.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 22, 2019)

Greenpoint Purple Cake (HB) bud day 57. Closing in on it now. Just water with AN flawless finish to the end now. I had a bottle it lasts for 13 harvests and i have 11 to go


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 22, 2019)

gwheels said:


> Greenpoint Purple Cake (HB) bud day 57. Closing in on it now. Just water with AN flawless finish to the end now. I had a bottle it lasts for 13 harvests and i have 11 to go
> View attachment 4411236


Looks really nice. How's the smell? Did you have other phenos and/or how many seeds did you pop?


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 22, 2019)

Questions for ~Gu or any one thats grown his genetics..I’ve noticed 60 ,62,63 etc days of flowering on theses tasty pictures.. do you all count from flip or pistils.. I understand it’s done when it’s done... just curious


----------



## gwheels (Oct 22, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Looks really nice. How's the smell? Did you have other phenos and/or how many seeds did you pop?


I just pop a seed and grow it out. I tried all the strains i had to find a favorite. 2 purple cakes i have grown both have the vanilla cake flavor with a hint of grapey fruit and a skunky funk aroma. It tastes delicious and sweet. Sugary on the inhale and exhale. It was the one that made me realize how much i love cake crosses. And it is strong.
Wedding Night and Purple Cake are both fantastic cake crosses that grew well and frosty and tasted fantastic. One more grape tasting and one more cherry (Wedding Night tastes kind of like the cake powder for a cherry birthday cake).


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 22, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Questions for ~Gu or any one thats grown his genetics..I’ve noticed 60 ,62,63 etc days of flowering on theses tasty pictures.. do you all count from flip or pistils.. I understand it’s done when it’s done... just curious


My days are counted from when they enter the flowering room. I shoot for 56 days when possible if my perpetual is all on schedule (rare) but if theres room and they want more time I'll go another week ish.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 22, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> My days are counted from when they enter the flowering room. I shoot for 56 days when possible if my perpetual is all on schedule (rare) but if theres room and they want more time I'll go another week ish.


Thanks, I got a couple on day 70.. clones.. fading quickly good and milky slight ambers Genius Granddaddy


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 22, 2019)

Hempire828 said:


> Thanks, I got a couple on day 70.. clones.. fading quickly good and milky slight ambers Genius Granddaddy View attachment 4411411View attachment 4411412View attachment 4411413


Any purple in her smell? Was curious if those grandaddy terps came out in any of that guys crosses.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 22, 2019)

I can smell the fruity tarts... followed by a lemony headache....a fruity loud... think it leans more towards the Apollo leaf and structure wish...maybe 4-7 more days then chop chop..


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Oct 22, 2019)

First time ordering from Greenpoint
Paid for an order 7 days ago and under the "my orders" heading it says "processing"
Is this a normal time frame, or is something wrong?


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 22, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> First time ordering from Greenpoint
> Paid for an order 7 days ago and under the "my orders" heading it says "processing"
> Is this a normal time frame, or is something wrong?


Seems the shipping has changed a bit


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Oct 23, 2019)

Wish I knew for sure what the issue is, or at least some kind of customer support that could answer my question.
Maybe I should ask for a refund and try somewhere else?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> First time ordering from Greenpoint
> Paid for an order 7 days ago and under the "my orders" heading it says "processing"
> Is this a normal time frame, or is something wrong?


Did you do cc or money order? If its cc there is a 3rd party company that does them, if its money order than usually takes 4-5 days to get there and another 4-5 to get back. Total about 9-10 days through money order. Cc might be more, never have ordered through CC. I've only ordered 2wice both mone order. First time it took 9 days total for me to get my beans. Second time like 21 days or so. Shipping or who ever is processing them might be taking longer. Either way I still got them.


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Oct 23, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Did you do cc or money order? If its cc there is a 3rd party company that does them, if its money order than usually takes 4-5 days to get there and another 4-5 to get back. Total about 9-10 days through money order. Cc might be more, never have ordered through CC. I've only ordered 2wice both mone order. First time it took 9 days total for me to get my beans. Second time like 21 days or so. Shipping or who ever is processing them might be taking longer. Either way I still got them.


I did Bitcoin


----------



## klx (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> I did Bitcoin


Well thats easy then you can confirm it has been paid, just screenshot and send it to them and say look I have paid you pull your finger out and send my seeds, job done


----------



## hillbill (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> Wish I knew for sure what the issue is, or at least some kind of customer support that could answer my question.
> Maybe I should ask for a refund and try somewhere else?


Burn one.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 23, 2019)

Space Gorilla sold by Greenpoint Seeds (Heisenbean). This is my 3rd one to harvest. It is about 10 to 20% amber trichs day 65. All 3 space gorillas smelled exactly alike. A spicy funk with wonderful floral notes. Very dense buds. I find most heisenbeans are growing with the fist colas and golf balls on the way to the main cola. Great trimming for every one. Rough trim in the dryer on a 3 to 4 oz plant takes about 15 minutes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> Wish I knew for sure what the issue is, or at least some kind of customer support that could answer my question.
> Maybe I should ask for a refund and try somewhere else?


It's only been a week though? Ask for a refund?

Man I know I sound like an old man but folks today have no chill, no patience for nada. USA USA


----------



## gwheels (Oct 23, 2019)

Once you build the seed hoard...then you chill about how long it takes. I live in the great white north so i let it marinade for a while before i remember i ordered them. They had a sale so things are probably nuts there. My first order i was neurotic about it so its normal.

Dont worry man. Get the seeds fuck the refund. You will be happy you waited. Stellar buds await you.


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> Wish I knew for sure what the issue is, or at least some kind of customer support that could answer my question.
> Maybe I should ask for a refund and try somewhere else?


Patience grasshopper. I've ordered probably 25 times. Not one issue. All seeds came. Dont stress. Pop n grow em as soon as they arrive you will be happy you did. Asking for a refund will be your only mistake here.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 23, 2019)

Capn-Crunch said:


> I did Bitcoin


Easy, shoot ~Gu another message. It happens dude, no biggie... My first bitcoin order had some delays as well... as long as you have the payment confirmation your good... That seed pack ain't going nowhere but your mail box.


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Oct 23, 2019)

I got email conformation today that the order shipped. I was worried about the time frame because I'm going away and won't be back
until the middle of November so didn't want the beans sitting in my mailbox covered in snow.
I've heard good things about Greenpoint and looking forward to growing the strains I picked out.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 23, 2019)

My Cowboy Kush... closing in... clipped a tester to give away... I’m not gonna test it.. as of now good and frosty... good and milky... very slight amber.. may give her 4-7 more days
Also I don’t know if this works or not so hopefully I won’t stress the plants out... I’ve managed to get my humidity down in the twenties... hoping to milk her up


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 23, 2019)

Questions for ~Gu or any one thats grown his genetics..I’ve noticed 60 ,62,63 etc days of flowering on theses tasty pictures.. do you all count from flip or pistils.. I understand it’s done when it’s done... just curious
[/QUOTE]

I start counting when it hits the flower room. alot of the GPS I run are anywhere from 65-80 days so I just start paying attention to trichs around 6-7week flower and i will usually cut a couple testers of the girls and see where the high is at!! (I love this part)


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 23, 2019)

Here is an under canopy shot of JP and Doc. Both were topped once.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Oct 24, 2019)

cookies n chem tops


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 24, 2019)

Dun did drop 4 @ SDF2 in the sauna!! To be continued..... with updates


----------



## gwheels (Oct 24, 2019)

Mine are always counted from date of 12 12 entry (i put green tape with the date it goes in the bloom room). 56 to 75 days will cover all of them pretty much.


----------



## Hempire828 (Oct 24, 2019)

Oh shit!!! I said I was not gonna test the CK.. so gave it to a friend...but couldn’t resist the GG..bottom bud... simple dry out..some gat damn blaze.......I ain’t cured shit.....CHOPPING IN THE MORNING!!! Damn...man I’m impressed


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 24, 2019)

Anyone having issues with the 40%off sale ...? It's telling me over and over Coupon Code HAPPYHOUR does not exist...wtf....so confused got my cart full of gear and just can't pull the trigger on it cause I gotta add the faqin exchange rate to CANADA


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 24, 2019)

The 40% off starts 4hrs from now.


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 24, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Anyone having issues with the 40%off sale ...? It's telling me over and over Coupon Code HAPPYHOUR does not exist...wtf....so confused got my cart full of gear and just can't pull the trigger on it cause I gotta add the faqin exchange rate to CANADA


438$ plus exchange rate it's like it gets pricey....


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Oct 24, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> The 40% off starts 4hrs from now.


Thanks brah you rock that makes sense


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 25, 2019)

Tham just bought Pioneer kush.


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 25, 2019)

Damn I barely just missed that drop


----------



## Drkillawatt (Oct 25, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Damn I barely just missed that drop


Yup me too lining out my crews to go put some pipe in the ground.... cought me slacking faaaaak lol all good I guess I'll hit up the 40% and stock up some shiznit


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 25, 2019)

I got the email at 10am? Fuq


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 25, 2019)

Ya same here. Then the damn page kept saying it was down and wouldn't come up till 26 min in. I finally got to add a pack to my cart then it said it was out of stock.... However, I did get a random pack of seeds I didn't order last week. That was pretty cool. I think it's a sign that I need to pop them next haha. But I probably need to email gu first and make sure I didn't receive someone else's pack.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 25, 2019)

oilfield bud said:


> Ya same here. Then the damn page kept saying it was down and wouldn't come up till 26 min in. I finally got to add a pack to my cart then it said it was out of stock.... However, I did get a random pack of seeds I didn't order last week. That was pretty cool. I think it's a sign that I need to pop them next haha. But I probably need to email gu first and make sure I didn't receive someone else's pack.


Typical of his drops, Cannarados drop got fucked real bad last week and site didnt get fixed for like 6 hours. Gu is on top of his webmasters cuz his site didn't go down for long.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 25, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Typical of his drops, Cannarados drop got fucked real bad last week and site didnt get fixed for like 6 hours. Gu is on top of his webmasters cuz his site didn't go down for long.


Scarcity marketing perhaps....he has had years to beef the site up and it's still going on with every "tester" release. That's either working as intended to increase the percieved demand or a subpar web person running things.


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 25, 2019)

Website is built to handle 200 requests a second. It’s plenty beefy


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 25, 2019)

Awesome sale thought about gps recently harvesting dank ass sweet citrucy chinook haze.
Grown in 2x4 in mostly Shade except mid afternoon. 
Temps upto 110 and low now 50s chugging along like nothing.
I left some back hoping to reveg un mini greenhouse

They have some great heirlooms there so i got some OBS which i bet will he just as good as CH or better.
Coinbase was a pita. Got it working after switching to chrome and using an authentication app vs txt.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 25, 2019)

i missed the drop again.. fawk!! 
that daquari was next on the list although the tents are a little full the moment. shit i woulda made space!

congrats to all yal that got it!


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## kaneboy (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## kaneboy (Oct 27, 2019)

Raindance and dynamite diesel,got a garden full of real nice weed,copperchem,jersey mike from dungeon vault also,i laugh when i read all the haters of gu ,i love looking thru all the posts ,so many experts nice to learn from,im just a dude growing for myself ,stoked to grow greenpoint ,fuck off finally norms get some wicked genetics, i used to grow rez genetics,i know he sucks but man what i scored from him its gu back in old days.
And i would fighting online just for 10 seeds,when now fuck why whinge .
Rez had the bomb gens for a gold bar ,gu has it for everyone


----------



## gwheels (Oct 28, 2019)

I never had a reason to and then I wanted a clone so i took a cut of my flowering GMO cake. I planted 1 seed so its a pheno of 1 but i think i got really lucky with it. The aroma is everything with garlic and onion bagel...Really strongly garlic and onion.
It is the first strain I have found that might actually work infused into olive oil for savory sauces (linguini with clam sauce with GMO cake butter would be AMAZING).

This is one of the great cannabis suprises. I was afraid to order the beans because the flavor description sounded dreadful. But I had to give it a go to see. And I am quite happy I did. I am really anticipating tasting this frosty GMO cake. Day 57 and its got a while to go.


The other pic is my first ever clone that lived!. Cut clonex coco. Worked perfect. It is super ugly but it is finally showing a 5 point leaf starting and i think we are back to veg. 
And the GMO cake has some nice buds. I had to supercrop her to get her to fit and then the buds really started growing well.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 28, 2019)

Three California Cannon at 62 days 10.5 on 13.5 off after power interruptions etc, two are seeded from a brother for F2s and seeds are forming. Third has gone dark purple in the leaves the last few days with some amber trichs with most other cloudy. More black pepper on top of sour catpiss. Smallish and compact with big heavy buds. My wife’s fave for insomnia and calming.

2 Black Gold are seeded with Copper Chem hopefully. One is very white with frost and both are strong @nd lemon smellin. Been wanting to make this cross for a while but this grower has found a way to fuck that up until now.

4 Tomahawk are in veg up potted once and topped. Wide leaves and short strong stems so far.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 28, 2019)

gwheels said:


> I never had a reason to and then I wanted a clone so i took a cut of my flowering GMO cake. I planted 1 seed so its a pheno of 1 but i think i got really lucky with it. The aroma is everything with garlic and onion bagel...Really strongly garlic and onion.
> It is the first strain I have found that might actually work infused into olive oil for savory sauces (linguini with clam sauce with GMO cake butter would be AMAZING).
> 
> This is one of the great cannabis suprises. I was afraid to order the beans because the flavor description sounded dreadful. But I had to give it a go to see. And I am quite happy I did. I am really anticipating tasting this frosty GMO cake. Day 57 and its got a while to go.
> ...


Never had a straight up garlic and onion smell but one of the critical sensi stars had a fruit loops and garlic smell. The flavor was all fruit though. 

Be nice to have that savory garlic weed infused garlic sauce! Spaghetti getting you tanked and bloated, lol.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Oct 28, 2019)

Update on my Doc Holidays and Jelly Pie at almost 4 weeks since first pistils:

That Doc in the right rear has been a superstar this whole grow: First to show pistils, fastest grower, etc. Just gotta wait for the smoke report. All plants were topped once. The super Doc there is 35" tall. I did take clones of all the plants so next run can be hand picked of a couple phenos or strains. This run was all from seeds. 2 strains, all different phenos, hence the reason for a WAY uneven canopy. My previous record for this 2x3 cabinet was 7 ounces by running 2 plants in a scrog. This harvest should (had better!) beat that record.


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Oct 28, 2019)

GMO Cake
Veg - 27 Days
Flower - Week 9 (12/12) 

HLG QB 288 Rspec (4x)
Jacks Nutrients + Tribus
Soil Based Medium

First harvest is just around the corner but I’m kinda bummed that I didn’t keep a cut of this purple beauty.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 29, 2019)

Im so glad to see gmo cakes finally, I have 3 phenos im putting into flower now myself


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday, Gu~


----------



## Nizza (Oct 29, 2019)

haha happy bday dude


----------



## gwheels (Oct 29, 2019)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> GMO Cake
> Veg - 27 Days
> Flower - Week 9 (12/12)
> HLG QB 288 Rspec (4x)
> ...


What does your GMO cake smell like?

and...Happy Birthday Gu~!


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday old man 
Your Birthday made my day


----------



## durbanblue (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday @Gu~ 
Quick questions while I am here, is hibernate gone for good?
thanks and have a good day.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 29, 2019)

40%off discount code## oldmangu


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Gu~ 
And thanks for all your hard work and great prices...like Banana Orange Daiquiri for 28.70 shipped. No brainer. Poppin them the day they arrive. 
Peace homies...its almost Friday. Lol. Not that it means anything when you work 7 days a week, but it's my rock n roll t shirt day.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday my brotha! Gu.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn Gu for your bday I bought myself some more packs thanks for the discount!
Banana orange daiquiri, bodega bubblegum, and Eagle Scout incoming!


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 29, 2019)

I’m ordering the Topanga tonight has n.e body grown it yet?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 29, 2019)

@Gu~ Was wondering if you would consider doing any slurricane crosses? From inhousegenetics


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 29, 2019)

Slurricane! I've heard some good things about it. What does it look like?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Slurricane! I've heard some good things about it. What does it look like?


This is from another member @growin-Jables


----------



## growin-Jables (Oct 29, 2019)

I was just at the high times cannabis cup here in portland and branden from Inhouse genetics invited me to be a geust. Was able to meet him and he was saying they wont be releasing slurricane or any of the 3 phenos he used to cross with. Everything they release will have slurricane crossed into something but not in its pure bred form. So if your trying to cross with it you will have to get lucky and find some clones. I think he said they have clones spread out throigh different farms here in the PNW. I i
was lucky enough to purchase the Slurricane #7 S1 limited release 5 pack. And popped only 2 of the 5. And both were the frostiest , best bag appeal strain ive ever grown. Heres some pics


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 29, 2019)

Haven’t been on the scene in a few months wanted to pick up a fem from Gu .
How’s space monkey for anyone who’s run ?
Or any other recommendations


----------



## el kapitan (Oct 29, 2019)

Slurricane can be had in clone form from purple city genetics. Its always sold out practically right when they arrive. Looks amazing I've not been able to get it yet


----------



## growin-Jables (Oct 29, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Slurricane can be had in clone form from purple city genetics. Its always sold out practically right when they arrive. Looks amazing I've not been able to get it yet


Yeah for sure its been really taking off here recently. To be honest though. Its certainly not the most narcotic are hard hitting to the head. Its definetly sneaker stuff. Great day time smoke. Both phenos had different terps and characteristics. One had more of key lime pie mixed with fuel. The other was fruity and creamy


----------



## growin-Jables (Oct 29, 2019)

By the looks you think it would just kick your ass to the curb. But its very gently onset and long lasting high mixed with great flavor is usually something i like to keep going in my stable


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 29, 2019)

Happy birthday browsky.


----------



## oilfield bud (Oct 29, 2019)

I've got 2 Topanga stars in veg. I'm about to clone them and flip them as soon as I see roots. Compared to the other strains I have going Topanga definitely looks more vigorous then alot of the others and I've got 12 or 14 of green points strains in vegg right now lol



Cboat38 said:


> I’m ordering the Topanga tonight has n.e body grown it yet?


----------



## BigSco508 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Slurricane! I've heard some good things about it. What does it look like?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> By the looks you think it would just kick your ass to the curb. But its very gently onset and long lasting high mixed with great flavor is usually something i like to keep going in my stable


You cant judge a book by the cover.

A lot of strains look bomb but the high isn't always there.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow. 66.6% Dam I just ordered. Lol


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 30, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Wow. 66.6% Dam I just ordered. Lol


Is this even happening?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Oct 30, 2019)

gwheels said:


> What does your GMO cake smell like?
> 
> and...Happy Birthday Gu~!


Piney, skunky, sweet (not fruity sweet but definitely some sort of sweetness to it)

This being my first grow its hard to describe and my lack of experience doesn’t offer me much to compare it to. It’s definitely a complex aroma and I think I have 3 different phenos which only adds to the complexity. The green ones definitely lean heavier towards the piney aroma while the purple ones are more mellow on the pine and heavier on the sweetness almost vanilla like sweetness.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Oct 30, 2019)

ChocoKush said:


> Is this even happening?


Wtf?? It said 66.6% off now it's just 40% wow was gunna go get like 14 strains today..LoL.


----------



## mordynyc (Oct 30, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> I was just at the high times cannabis cup here in portland and branden from Inhouse genetics invited me to be a geust. Was able to meet him and he was saying they wont be releasing slurricane or any of the 3 phenos he used to cross with. Everything they release will have slurricane crossed into something but not in its pure bred form. So if your trying to cross with it you will have to get lucky and find some clones. I think he said they have clones spread out throigh different farms here in the PNW. I i
> was lucky enough to purchase the Slurricane #7 S1 limited release 5 pack. And popped only 2 of the 5. And both were the frostiest , best bag appeal strain ive ever grown. Heres some picsView attachment 4414053View attachment 4414054View attachment 4414056View attachment 4414057





hellmutt bones said:


> Wtf?? It said 66.6% off now it's just 40% wow was gunna go get like 14 strains today..LoL.


*66.6% on orders of $666 or more*


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Man things just aren’t the same with greenpoint. I’m a “platinum member” whatever that means and my picture is used for the cackleberry on the website. 

I was all about GPS. My favorite thing was the fast shipping. My last 2 orders both took over a month with lots of excuses, things being “out of stock” after I ordered them, poor communication etc etc etc. 

My last grow I got 9 out of 9 jelly pie males. Gu “sent” a replacement pack buuuuut that was 3 weeks ago and it never came. 

Kinda seems like things went to shit once Heisen got involved. Oh well. 

Not sure what happens to breeders. Used to love Bodhi too. Now it’s hundreds of crosses of strains you’ve never heard of with zero description. No thanks. 

Cannarado just gave me 500 bucks in freebies on a small order and it came in 3 days. 

Think I found my new breeder.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Man things just aren’t the same with greenpoint. I’m a “platinum member” whatever that means and my picture is used for the cackleberry on the website.
> 
> I was all about GPS. My favorite thing was the fast shipping. My last 2 orders both took over a month with lots of excuses, things being “out of stock” after I ordered them, poor communication etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Does he guarantee no males?
What breeder does?
EDIT; Welcome to RIU new member


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Man things just aren’t the same with greenpoint. I’m a “platinum member” whatever that means and my picture is used for the cackleberry on the website.
> 
> I was all about GPS. My favorite thing was the fast shipping. My last 2 orders both took over a month with lots of excuses, things being “out of stock” after I ordered them, poor communication etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


I agree-miss the old auctions as well-most of my packs were in the 25$ range-hell I spend that in one round at the bar
P.s. glad to hear from ya uncle bob


----------



## the real mccoy (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Man things just aren’t the same with greenpoint. I’m a “platinum member” whatever that means and my picture is used for the cackleberry on the website.
> 
> I was all about GPS. My favorite thing was the fast shipping. My last 2 orders both took over a month with lots of excuses, things being “out of stock” after I ordered them, poor communication etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Welcome!


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone run Bridezilla? Any issues during flower? So far they been easy to grow, Just flipped after 4 week veg, two are very nice, big main stems and leaves the size of frisbees, 3 are around 4ft tall with lots of side branches but smaller stems & branches all been topped once, in coco coir, using coco canna A&B nutes


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Man things just aren’t the same with greenpoint. I’m a “platinum member” whatever that means and my picture is used for the cackleberry on the website.
> 
> I was all about GPS. My favorite thing was the fast shipping. My last 2 orders both took over a month with lots of excuses, things being “out of stock” after I ordered them, poor communication etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Long time no see, welcome back Mr Zmuda.


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 31, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> Anyone run Bridezilla? Any issues during flower? So far they been easy to grow, Just flipped after 4 week veg, two are very nice, big main stems and leaves the size of frisbees, 3 are around 4ft tall with lots of side branches but smaller stems & branches all been topped once, in coco coir, using coco canna A&B nutes


I grew one pheno had nice tips but the rest was smaller buds, potent, super stink, positive feedback...Im growing my 2nd pheno now


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 31, 2019)

Eagle Scout, frost giant, could pass for white widow, frosty...Its actually a re run from what I found from 3 seeds one being a male...I think of it as a score cause its a new member of my keeper cuts


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Does he guarantee no males?
> What breeder does?
> EDIT; Welcome to RIU new member


Nope.

I just asked him if jelly pie had a high male ratio. He offered to send a new pack even though I said it was not necessary.

Then I got a "shipping" notification but nothing ever came.

Just more of a bad taste in my mouth (the phantom pack not the males)

I'm sure it was just me and he didn't lose the stardawg male and Heisen is a wondeful person.

Hey, GPS still has to be better than the overflow of amateur pollen chuckers on the scene these days. Some of them can't even grow a plant right yet and now they're "breeders".

You cant make this stuff up.

And thanks for the kind welcome! This place seems cool!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Oct 31, 2019)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> I agree-miss the old auctions as well-most of my packs were in the 25$ range-hell I spend that in one round at the bar
> P.s. glad to hear from ya uncle bob


The old auctions were freaking amazing!

I got garlix for 12 dollars once if I remember correctly.

***Also, I'm not trashing GU. He's always done me right and I've grown some really killer plants from GPS. All I'm saying is things seem DIFFERENT now and not in the good way.


----------



## ChocoKush (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The old auctions were freaking amazing!
> 
> I got garlix for 12 dollars once if I remember correctly.
> 
> ***Also, I'm not trashing GU. He's always done me right and I've grown some really killer plants from GPS. All I'm saying is things seem DIFFERENT now and not in the good way.


I got a free pack once cause he sent me wrong pack and then fixed it and sent me the one i order. Got a free pack


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Oct 31, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> The old auctions were freaking amazing!
> 
> I got garlix for 12 dollars once if I remember correctly.
> 
> ***Also, I'm not trashing GU. He's always done me right and I've grown some really killer plants from GPS. All I'm saying is things seem DIFFERENT now and not in the good way.


Yea old auctions were dope-but since the direction change I'll jus run what I got-ive found some killer plants as well
Cake n chem
Raindance 
Cookies n chem
Found some duds too & a bunch of dudes


----------



## Spliffy McDoob (Oct 31, 2019)

I live in Denver, how do I get ahold of these guys?


----------



## gritzz (Oct 31, 2019)

Spliffy McDoob said:


> I live in Denver, how do I get ahold of these guys?


Whatever happened to the classic 66.6% off if 666$ is spent on holloween...used 2 b best sale all year...ive been gone for a while...but sounds like some things have really changed


----------



## Spliffy McDoob (Oct 31, 2019)

right?!?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2019)

Just dropped 5 bbg


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 31, 2019)

@Gu~ 

When I go back to Denver where can I find real top shelf heh? Also do all extracts taste and smell like shit? I have just been buying flower the whole time, but it makes me wish I had just mailed my own. Everything seems to be mass produced corporate buds. Over dried for shelf life. Not a single sticky bud to be found in multiple dispensaries. I don't mind paying for it but where is the real craft cannabis? When I show people my buds at home here they kind of look at me stupid....lol. hell I had one lady trying to sell me things and she didn't even smoke weed...the fuck?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 31, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @Gu~
> 
> When I go back to Denver where can I find real top shelf heh? Also do all extracts taste and smell like shit? I have just been buying flower the whole time, but it makes me wish I had just mailed my own. Everything seems to be mass produced corporate buds. Over dried for shelf life. Not a single sticky bud to be found in multiple dispensaries. I don't mind paying for it but where is the real craft cannabis? When I show people my buds at home here they kind of look at me stupid....lol. hell I had one lady trying to sell me things and she didn't even smoke weed...the fuck?


Every single bud I've seen at rec shops had been bounced or rolled for trichs. Add on top of that most is premature cut at 7 weeks vs 8-9 and it was quick dried.

Your better off getting carts or concentrates.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 1, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> @Gu~
> 
> When I go back to Denver where can I find real top shelf heh? Also do all extracts taste and smell like shit? I have just been buying flower the whole time, but it makes me wish I had just mailed my own. Everything seems to be mass produced corporate buds. Over dried for shelf life. Not a single sticky bud to be found in multiple dispensaries. I don't mind paying for it but where is the real craft cannabis? When I show people my buds at home here they kind of look at me stupid....lol. hell I had one lady trying to sell me things and she didn't even smoke weed...the fuck?


Are you saying that Colorado stuff sucks? I always though it be the best shit in Us


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Nope.
> 
> I just asked him if jelly pie had a high male ratio. He offered to send a new pack even though I said it was not necessary.
> 
> ...


My first and second orders were mailed on receipt of the tracking for payment (which both show delivered) and seeds were delivered within 9 days. My third order, on the other hand, waited for they payment to arrive, which is cool and the standard so no gripe there. 

I recieved an email that my order was complete on Oct 7th, and have been checking the mail since about the 17th or so, no luck. I searched my email and found one on the 17th saying it had shipped, but the tracking was no longer an option. I'm patiently waiting and have more seeds to keep me busy so no big deal. I started some Texas Butter and revisiting some old Fire Alien Strawberry from 10 years ago (which all popped, yay!). My order date was Sept 24th for seeds that were in stock and today is Nov 2nd and still nothing. I'll wait another week before emailing Gu in case a non-tracked package takes longer, like I said I'm in no hurry. 

Something has changed though.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> My first and second orders were mailed on receipt of the tracking for payment (which both show delivered) and seeds were delivered within 9 days. My third order, on the other hand, waited for they payment to arrive, which is cool and the standard so no gripe there.
> 
> I recieved an email that my order was complete on Oct 7th, and have been checking the mail since about the 17th or so, no luck. I searched my email and found one on the 17th saying it had shipped, but the tracking was no longer an option. I'm patiently waiting and have more seeds to keep me busy so no big deal. I started some Texas Butter and revisiting some old Fire Alien Strawberry from 10 years ago (which all popped, yay!). My order date was Sept 24th for seeds that were in stock and today is Nov 2nd and still nothing. I'll wait another week before emailing Gu in case a non-tracked package takes longer, like I said I'm in no hurry.
> 
> Something has changed though.


I think the "no tracking" is a huge mistake too many scoundrels will claim it never arrived


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> I think the "no tracking" is a huge mistake too many scoundrels will claim it never arrived


That was my first thought. If I say it didn't arrive, will I be painted with the "scammer" brush?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> That was my first thought. If I say it didn't arrive, will I be painted with the "scammer" brush?


Probably if you come on complaining with a fresh new sock


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Probably if you come on complaining with a fresh new sock


I didn't mean here, I meant with GPS. That seems like an awful lot of trouble to go through to not get taken seriously. 

Anyhow, I'll update when I get more info or the seeds show up. They might even be in my mailbox now, but I was troubled by the change in tracking options because that's what I paid for, and this order seems to be different than my prior experiences.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> I didn't mean here, I meant with GPS. That seems like an awful lot of trouble to go through to not get taken seriously.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll update when I get more info or the seeds show up. They might even be in my mailbox now, but I was troubled by the change in tracking options because that's what I paid for, and this order seems to be different than my prior experiences.


Same here Gu's birthday discount was hard to pass up s1's LOL
Probably in my box soon


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Same here Gu's birthday discount was hard to pass up s1's LOL
> Probably in my box soon


Yeah, mine was a 50% off so I grabbed some copper chem and a bridezilla, and with shipping it was under 60 bucks. If I'm out 60 bucks I really don't care that much. Lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 1, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Yeah, mine was a 50% off so I grabbed some copper chem and a bridezilla, and with shipping it was under 60 bucks. If I'm out 60 bucks I really don't care that much. Lol


Sorry to hear as i have a pocket full of CC f2's


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 1, 2019)

Herb & Suds said:


> Sorry to hear as i have a pocket full of CC f2's


Yeah, if they don't come through I'll be a little bummed, I heard good things. I got doc holiday, iron horse, texas butter and bounty hunter so I'm sure I got something good hidden in there somewhere.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Hey, GPS still has to be better than the overflow of amateur pollen chuckers on the scene these days. Some of them can't even grow a plant right yet and now they're "breeders".
> 
> You cant make this stuff up.


I know, right ? Take me, for instance, though I consider myself a chucker not a breeder. I've been raising buds for a couple of decades, and I feel lucky that a couple of the plants now and then turn out great despite the fact that I'm woeful at weed growing. Just dumb luck when it happens. And yet, I make seeds....so you don't have to "make this stuff up". It's a reality.

The amazing irony, is that people who know how to "grow a plant right" have posted visual masterpieces with those woefully made seeds. How does that even happen ?? Like that @main cola guy:


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

GPS purple badlands(FDC cut) Xed with Coots the one(76 hippie mafia thai stick/71 kandahar afgani)/Pakistani hash plant/chocolate Thai(30 year IBL)
This was only female outta a small test run. 
Cant wait to run some more. Gonna hit hard.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I know, right ? Take me, for instance, though I consider myself a chucker not a breeder. I've been raising buds for a couple of decades, and I feel lucky that a couple of the plants now and then turn out great despite the fact that I'm woeful at weed growing. Just dumb luck when it happens. And yet, I make seeds....so you don't have to "make this stuff up". It's a reality.
> 
> The amazing irony, is that people who know how to "grow a plant right" have posted visual masterpieces with those woefully made seeds. How does that even happen ?? Like that @main cola guy:
> 
> ...


Damn. Sorry I struck a nerve. I’m sure you’re amazing.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I know, right ? Take me, for instance, though I consider myself a chucker not a breeder. I've been raising buds for a couple of decades, and I feel lucky that a couple of the plants now and then turn out great despite the fact that I'm woeful at weed growing. Just dumb luck when it happens. And yet, I make seeds....so you don't have to "make this stuff up". It's a reality.
> 
> The amazing irony, is that people who know how to "grow a plant right" have posted visual masterpieces with those woefully made seeds. How does that even happen ?? Like that @main cola guy:
> 
> ...


I call myself a breeder, but that has.nothing to do with "practices"...has to do with understanding what that word actually means, theres amature breeders, commercial breeders, good breeders,professional, and master breeders, this applies way beyond the cannabis plant of course, I also am a breeder of APBT or "American bullys". Chucker doesnt exist IMO lol that slang, would just mean to me, just someone who has bred marijuana before with no future plans.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Damn. Sorry I struck a nerve. I’m sure you’re amazing.


And one of.the most important factor beyond.science for a truly great breeder or a master is."the eye" either u got it or u dont haha it can.be developed over many years with a breed of dog or plant tho.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Every single bud I've seen at rec shops had been bounced or rolled for trichs. Add on top of that most is premature cut at 7 weeks vs 8-9 and it was quick dried.
> 
> Your better off getting carts or concentrates.


You are very right about that. It seems you need to know mom and pop growers to get the sticky stuff we all enjoy.



hellmutt bones said:


> Are you saying that Colorado stuff sucks? I always though it be the best shit in Us


The rec shops certainly seem that way. As a whole? Hell no. Plenty of underground guys like everyone here in every state. I don't want to name specific shops, because I think it is all of them at this point, and not fair to single out a certain few. Everything about the products were corporate like I said. It would never float in Florida, NC, or SC. You can always find someone to sell mids, but people that know real craft cannabis will not be coming back. There are a large amount of talented growers that share in this thread. There is nothing I found in rec shops even close to the past 600 pages of small and big time guys here.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Damn. Sorry I struck a nerve. I’m sure you’re amazing.


No doubt about that...I am amazing, thanks. But that's not what I was talking about.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> No doubt about that..*.I am amazing*, thanks. But that's not what I was talking about.
> 
> View attachment 4415420


By your standards, or mine?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> By your standards, or mine?


I'll bet we'd find an area of agreement if given a shot. Especially if we were sharing some well grown weed, which, you know, I can only imagine.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

From what ive seen so.far from growers, Amos is a great breeder, so is GU lol good thing about breeding animals is we understand stud fees.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 1, 2019)

Here in oregon we have decent top shelf herb in dispensaries. Nothing has the smell or flavor usually. I imagine mostly hydro grown if it was done indoors. I still see better quality growing my own


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> From what ive seen so.far from growers, Amos is a great breeder, so is GU lol good thing about breeding animals is we understand stud fees.


And frankly if som1 has something to say about the owner of a great stud and him pimping him out to elite cuts, your delusional my friend, any1 wld pay big bucks at a chance to run those typa f1s, any1 with som sorta understanding of genetics that is. If I crossed a.chamipion stud race horse with a champion female ur talking 300,000 plus dollar offspring. And all breeding is the same in basic terms. Fk stability lmao I wanna find my own hews not what some other guy thought was a jewl at f4 that has a shitty buzz and tons of flavor.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Nov 1, 2019)

Yeah that is the level of fire I expect. Nice plant. I would definitely pay for our level of pot. I just want good stuff on vacation not some 200 ounce shit charge me more if you have to dammit I am fine with it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2019)

Oregon's rec weed isn't all that great. I guess if you went around to every shop in the willamette valley you could find good top shelf for like $10-12 a gram but it has still been rolled for outside trichs. Not bad but homegrown is so much better. 

So many poeple want those $5 grams so most shops cut corners on product, in my experience anyway, that's Cali and oregon. And I can honestly say I got much better bud in cali med shops back in the early days of medical vs what you find in oregon or cali today. 

On a green point tip, jusy popped 5 bodegas bb gum.


----------



## mordynyc (Nov 1, 2019)

OBS
4 in, 4 tap roots in under 24hr soak. I don't recall ever seeing seeds germ that fast.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

mordynyc said:


> OBS
> 4 in, 4 tap roots in under 24hr soak. I don't recall ever seeing seeds germ that fast.View attachment 4415539


My bodega bubblegums also popped a tap in 19-20 hours, out of 13 seeds i popped the 5 greenpoint beans did have the best taps coming out.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2019)

My old normal was 48 hours in a paper towel sauna but that will have roots going through the towel with most Greenpoint and Bodhi also.


----------



## deno (Nov 2, 2019)

Just got 10/11 sprout on two year old Snake Oil last week. My last cycle was disappointing, with 7 males using a pack of Purple Badlands. It totally messed up the timing because I had to start more plants. Ended up with leafy plants, I think due to the hick-up.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

deno said:


> Just got 10/11 sprout on two year old Snake Oil last week. My last cycle was disappointing, with 7 males using a pack of Purple Badlands. It totally messed up the timing because I had to start more plants. Ended up with leafy plants, I think due to the hick-up.


I clda def ised one or twp of those males lol my pack was all females exept one seed I have left of it haha


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just dropped 5 bbg


One of my favorites I’ve grown this year. Definitely should’ve kept some clones


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> One of my favorites I’ve grown this year. Definitely should’ve kept some clones
> View attachment 4415749


I suppose thats bodega bubble gum, I still havent cracked my original pack, and now I got gifted a pack of f2s as well haha so I'll have some fun with those b4 too long, im planning on maybe running some that cackleberry soon tho haha


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> One of my favorites I’ve grown this year. Definitely should’ve kept some clones
> View attachment 4415749


Looks killer man! Kudos


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 2, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Yeah, mine was a 50% off so I grabbed some copper chem and a bridezilla, and with shipping it was under 60 bucks. If I'm out 60 bucks I really don't care that much. Lol


You'll get your beans don't worry,they always come.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 3, 2019)

Dropped the tester pack of Stardawg F2 in rock wool cubes just minutes ago. Don’t mind the other jazz 

9 of 12 Shoreline Sour Diesel are chugging along toward flower. Their stem rubs are real unique — it’s like tropical fruit flavored jet fuel. Smells like freedom 

Otherwise I’ve got this on the way this week:


I’ll post up pics when I can


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 3, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> View attachment 4416026
> 
> Dropped the tester pack of Stardawg F2 in rock wool cubes just minutes ago. Don’t mind the other jazz
> 
> ...


Is that Cannarado's East Cake? If so, they're not fems, trust me. Contact 'rado for a replacement. I did after getting 2 males out of 3 seeds.


----------



## deno (Nov 3, 2019)

2 year old seeds. 11/11 sprout, using a paper towel and the warmth of the sun. Hope I get more than 2 females this time LOL. It's Snake Oil, BTW.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that Cannarado's East Cake? If so, they're not fems, trust me. Contact 'rado for a replacement. I did after getting 2 males out of 3 seeds.


Already had Rado set me up! Those are 3 S1s I found out if the half pound of flower I harvested from the #1 plant I grew out. It is TK dominant and I’m hoping to find something interesting in them.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 3, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies in the back row and middle left. They are a few days into flowering in a very crowded tent.


----------



## growin-Jables (Nov 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oregon's rec weed isn't all that great. I guess if you went around to every shop in the willamette valley you could find good top shelf for like $10-12 a gram but it has still been rolled for outside trichs. Not bad but homegrown is so much better.
> 
> So many poeple want those $5 grams so most shops cut corners on product, in my experience anyway, that's Cali and oregon. And I can honestly say I got much better bud in cali med shops back in the early days of medical vs what you find in oregon or cali today.
> 
> On a green point tip, jusy popped 5 bodegas bb gum.


Places up closer to portland have a few spots that sell some good top shelf consistently. But thats only because theres more dispensaries than there are starbucks now lol. Other than that, rest of oregon has mostly mids options. And gets worse the smaller town your in


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I grew one pheno had nice tips but the rest was smaller buds, potent, super stink, positive feedback...Im growing my 2nd pheno now
> [/QUOTE. About how much did they stretch after the flip? Went out this a.m. two grew 6-8inch over night I have a couple more feet of room before it gets critical, I did LST again this morning...thanks


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Is that Cannarado's East Cake? If so, they're not fems, trust me. Contact 'rado for a replacement. I did after getting 2 males out of 3 seeds.


thank for the heads up... I have a pack or two...


----------



## NGA (Nov 4, 2019)

jelly pie from GU final getting a chance to try them


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 4, 2019)

Purple Crash clone...trying to grow a node in complete darkness inside the clone machine. Interesting...looking forward to flowering these...they'll go in soon


----------



## zombywolf (Nov 5, 2019)

Anybody know why GPS is having money and orders sent to another address outside of Colorado?


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 5, 2019)

zombywolf said:


> Anybody know why GPS is having money and orders sent to another address outside of Colorado?


Good question. Inquiring minds want to know. 
I also just got shipment confirmation which stated tracking is no longer offered. Wonder why.
@Gu~ any insight for us?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 5, 2019)

Payments do not go to CO anymore. please follow instructions at checkout.

No more tracking for orders under 4 packs. Weight issue with shipments labeled as "parcels"... Not my choice.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Nov 5, 2019)

Are there any GPS grows on youtube?? Been searching for a while. Also any pics or grow knowledge of shoreline sour diesel ? Havent seen much on it. I'm planning on running that next, 3 plants most likely. I'm gonna do either 2 purple cake and 1 shoreline sour d or 2 shoreline sour d and 1 purple cake .. I've always loved og and sour d. But I wanna grow the new hype stuff too (purple cake) but only if it's super fire. Gotta finish up this run of barn burner and city slicker first. Straight gas btw! Any suggestions on which strain to show preference? Also I heard in a prior post in this thread I think , that GPS wanted to take its fem line in another direction because gu lost stardawg male . Any validity to that? And if so which direction? Also maybe making fem versions of strains like copper chem , city slicker etc might be nice. I kno I touched on a lot of topics at once lol. I'm always reading the thread but never really engaging


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 5, 2019)

I just released 3 new Stardawg crosses:

Cookie Crunch (DosiDos)
Western Grail (Larry OG)
Stardawg F2 (2009 x 2011)


----------



## AlienAthena (Nov 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> I just released 3 new Stardawg crosses:
> 
> Cookie Crunch (DosiDos)
> Western Grail (Larry OG)
> Stardawg F2 (2009 x 2011)


Was JUST about to inquire about that Cookie Crunch. Yessirr. 
Now hold up, Heisen has Purple Punch and now some Do-si-dos... does that mean “Slurricane” is in the future? Maybe even cross the Cookie Crunch with Purple Punch for your own thing. Hmm


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 5, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Was JUST about to inquire about that Cookie Crunch. Yessirr.
> Now hold up, Heisen has Purple Punch and now some Do-si-dos... does that mean “Slurricane” is in the future? Maybe even cross the Cookie Crunch with Purple Punch for your own thing. Hmm


Yes for Black Friday


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Yes for Black Friday


My brotha you have to do something about that shipping. I really like your crosses but the shipping is killing me. Have 2 orders on hold still.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 5, 2019)

We ship within 24hrs of receiving payment M-F


----------



## NugHeuser (Nov 5, 2019)

Anybody have any scoops on how the cherry ak47 crosses have turned out?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 5, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody have any scoops on how the cherry ak47 crosses have turned out?


Bout to pop some of the Blue Cherry Shortcake


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 5, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> We ship within 24hrs of receiving payment M-F


Any chance cookies and chem making a comeback?


----------



## daveybc (Nov 6, 2019)

2 packs of Bison Breath 22 seeds. 22 seeds germinated ( some within 18 hrs ). Born on Halloween night. There were 2 stragglers but only a day behind. A few seeds needed some surgery/help but all in all easy seeds to germinate. 3 Vancitygrower Pink Kush S1 are accompanied. My plants this round will be on the smaller size. Also looking for a good male or 2. Cant wait to see what phenos are to come.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Nov 6, 2019)

For what it’s worth my phantom pack finally arrived. 

Guess I was just used to the old GP days. Things just move really sllllloooooooowwww now.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 6, 2019)

My seeds from the Gu birthday sale arrived today 
so about a week THANKS


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 6, 2019)

Macdawgs are slowly getting better, not sure what they need...except for less water, my bad, I water every other day in case I sometimes can't make it to the garden so I think they just have needed some dry out days for the roots to breathe. I'm adding some nitrogen protein and more epsom ... I have some younger clones fresh outta the machine looking better than these ... hoping to get them into flower soon. 

I only flowered the plant from seed, and reverted a few flower clones so its been a long slow comeback...here is the double clone jungle bush mom, I've thinned her out a few times, yes she is ready again and to give some fresh clones then I'll make a new mom from one of those...this was killer weed and I'm trying to figure her out. Definitely not an easy one.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 6, 2019)

I gotta say some of my best/favorite strains so far from GPS are...
Skywarden, Purple Badlands, Macdawg, Iron Horse, Pioneer Kush, TNT, Texas Butter, Cowboy Cookies, Doc Holiday, Tomahawk and Sundae Stallion.
In no specific order. I just popped Cowboy Kush, Western Grail, Topanga Wedding, Stardawg and the rest of my Skywarden pack. 
Waiting on Purple Cake, Shoreline Sour D and Banana Orange Daiquiri .
Purple Crash and Ice Cream Cake are up and maturing and will get cloned and flowered soon...
Also trying the Fortunas offering Super Rich 1 and @Gu~ 's Cherry Wine for some CBD selections to see what's up with that...
I certainly haven't grown all GPS strains but a good portion, plus some packs I haven't opened yet... just sharing for curiosity's sake. 
Peace. Happy Hump Day. Git sum


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 6, 2019)

6 for 6 Cowboy Kush


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 7, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Anybody have any scoops on how the cherry ak47 crosses have turned out?


I took down a single pheno of bluecherry shortcake, the other was a male, strong terps but only average flowers, not happy with my pheno...I will slowly go through the seeds, hopefully i find something decent

I have 5 purple cakes going right now and all are cloned, so I hope I find a winner winner chicken dinner, the 6th one mutated and died young


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 7, 2019)

Sims da smoker (Qboro) said:


> Are there any GPS grows on youtube?? Been searching for a while. Also any pics or grow knowledge of shoreline sour diesel ? Havent seen much on it. I'm planning on running that next, 3 plants most likely. I'm gonna do either 2 purple cake and 1 shoreline sour d or 2 shoreline sour d and 1 purple cake .. I've always loved og and sour d. But I wanna grow the new hype stuff too (purple cake) but only if it's super fire. Gotta finish up this run of barn burner and city slicker first. Straight gas btw! Any suggestions on which strain to show preference? Also I heard in a prior post in this thread I think , that GPS wanted to take its fem line in another direction because gu lost stardawg male . Any validity to that? And if so which direction? Also maybe making fem versions of strains like copper chem , city slicker etc might be nice. I kno I touched on a lot of topics at once lol. I'm always reading the thread but never really engaging


Man just I had a whole pack of barnburner that would germinate I had high hopes for it too! I popped some raindance, maverick and cake and chem to keep me busy but I was really liking forward to that one, that’s the only pack I’ve ever had germination issues with gps.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 7, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Man just I had a whole pack of barnburner that would germinate I had high hopes for it too! I popped some raindance, maverick and cake and chem to keep me busy but I was really liking forward to that one, that’s the only pack I’ve ever had germination issues with gps.


Greenpoint replaced my barnburner, it was the 2nd strain I ordered and also had germination problems, big giant seeds...Ok off topic but the first and only pheno of barnburner was awesome with a giant rock solid cola on top that impressed anyone who ever seen it...I ran the clone 2 times now and both times ended up with fluffy mediocore crap...First time in my life a clone isnt representing the oem plant, im a try one last time as I know the first time I had too much peat which made my soil ph too acidy...Does acidic soil make fluffy crap buds?


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 7, 2019)

Got my seeds today, so I guess it just takes a little longer with the no tracking. Had me worried for a minute though. Glad I don't have to reorder cuz I really wanted those CC.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 7, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Greenpoint replaced my barnburner, it was the 2nd strain I ordered and also had germination problems, big giant seeds...Ok off topic but the first and only pheno of barnburner was awesome with a giant rock solid cola on top that impressed anyone who ever seen it...I ran the clone 2 times now and both times ended up with fluffy mediocore crap...First time in my life a clone isnt representing the oem plant, im a try one last time as I know the first time I had too much peat which made my soil ph too acidy...Does acidic soil make fluffy crap buds?


Oh damn that’s interesting you had problems too. It must just be that strain because I haven’t had any issues with my other gps strains. I’ve seen some nice pics of it on here so I was hoping to run it. when I tried to germ the first half of my bar burner pack I popped some rain dance along side it and I’ve got a nice female of that finishing up and after I just tried to germ the rest of the pack I popped some maverick and cake and chem along side it that hopefully will get me some decent females. I’ll have to check I don’t know if they carry it anymore it anymore or if GU would still replace it.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Nov 7, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Greenpoint replaced my barnburner, it was the 2nd strain I ordered and also had germination problems, big giant seeds...Ok off topic but the first and only pheno of barnburner was awesome with a giant rock solid cola on top that impressed anyone who ever seen it...I ran the clone 2 times now and both times ended up with fluffy mediocore crap...First time in my life a clone isnt representing the oem plant, im a try one last time as I know the first time I had too much peat which made my soil ph too acidy...Does acidic soil make fluffy crap buds?


I talked crap about barn burner earlier in this thread. I called it a crappy yielder. I must apologize. Must have been that og in the cross because it didnt chunk up until around week 8. I'm around day 70 or so now and it is pretty nice! Super sour smelling too. Both phenos.


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Nov 7, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Got my seeds today, so I guess it just takes a little longer with the no tracking. Had me worried for a minute though. Glad I don't have to reorder cuz I really wanted those CC.


Greenpoint usually gets me my seeds in 3 days flat. No lie. I've placed maybe 4 orders and I'm pretty sure each time I got seeds in 3 business days. Including my purple cake which arrived today.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 7, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> I gotta say some of my best/favorite strains so far from GPS are...
> Skywarden, Purple Badlands, Macdawg, Iron Horse, Pioneer Kush, TNT, Texas Butter, Cowboy Cookies, Doc Holiday, Tomahawk and Sundae Stallion.
> In no specific order. I just popped Cowboy Kush, Western Grail, Topanga Wedding, Stardawg and the rest of my Skywarden pack.
> Waiting on Purple Cake, Shoreline Sour D and Banana Orange Daiquiri .
> ...


What’s your thoughts on the Mac dawg? I got 3 males and the 1 female I got started off normal but then heavily mutated and flowered out had the smallest buds I’d ever seen I’m not sure if it even yielded a ounce out of a 5 gallon been kind of nervous to run the rest of the pack because of limited space but I feel like it’s at least one pheno to be had in it. After running a decent mount of GPS packs I’ve found IME there is one dud female, 3-4 good females and at least one or two keepers and the rest males so I’m still hopeful for the Mac dawg I just don’t have a lot of space currently to waste


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Nov 8, 2019)

Glad to hear some peeps are getting there beans...but up here in Owen sound, Ontario ,Canada, it feels like it's been years since I've ordered and it was shipped weeks ago....and without tracking information it hard to not worry


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Nov 8, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Glad to hear some peeps are getting there beans...but up here in Owen sound, Ontario ,Canada, it feels like it's been years since I've ordered and it was shipped weeks ago....and without tracking information it hard to not worry


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 8, 2019)

Blazinblue-greycounty said:


> Glad to hear some peeps are getting there beans...but up here in Owen sound, Ontario ,Canada, it feels like it's been years since I've ordered and it was shipped weeks ago....and without tracking information it hard to not worry


Like some said to me, don't worry, they're on their way. Not that I doubted they were, but my order was on Oct 7th and just recieved them yesterday. Apparently the non tracked pkgs take a lot longer to arrive. If you haven't received a customs letter yet (I too am in canada, NS not OT), they're still on the way.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 8, 2019)

What are you guys talking about no tracking? Under your orders does it not show the tracking number there? Mine does.

Ps nice to see another bruce county local.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What are you guys talking about no tracking? Under your orders does it not show the tracking number there? Mine does.
> 
> Ps nice to see another bruce county local.


No, it does not.

"Thank you for your order from Greenpoint Seeds! We wanted to let you know that your order () was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/17/2019. Tracking is no longer offered on shipments, please allow up to a week for your seeds to arrive.

Shipped To:
Deleted

Estimated Shipping time: 6 Days

This shipment includes the following items:

Item #DescriptionQtyGPS-1-A2Bridezilla1GPS-1-D4Copper Chem1

Thank you for your business and we look forward to serving you in the future!"


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What are you guys talking about no tracking? Under your orders does it not show the tracking number there? Mine does.
> 
> Ps nice to see another bruce county local.


Gu said no tracking numbers on future orders under four packs


----------



## nc208 (Nov 8, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> No, it does not.
> 
> "Thank you for your order from Greenpoint Seeds! We wanted to let you know that your order () was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail on 10/17/2019. Tracking is no longer offered on shipments, please allow up to a week for your seeds to arrive.
> 
> ...


What you posted doesnt look like the dashboard orders section, have you clicked on the completed order? This is what mine showed.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 8, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> What’s your thoughts on the Mac dawg? I got 3 males and the 1 female I got started off normal but then heavily mutated and flowered out had the smallest buds I’d ever seen I’m not sure if it even yielded a ounce out of a 5 gallon been kind of nervous to run the rest of the pack because of limited space but I feel like it’s at least one pheno to be had in it. After running a decent mount of GPS packs I’ve found IME there is one dud female, 3-4 good females and at least one or two keepers and the rest males so I’m still hopeful for the Mac dawg I just don’t have a lot of space currently to waste


I think the legend of mac being hard to breed with is true. I definitely had some wacky mutants also but I saved the 2nd best one, unfortunately the best one got away from me... I haven't flowered it again yet. I cut a few clones from flowering plants and it took a long ass time to build her health back. 
It's worth it cuz even if you get one good pheno its amazing smoke, fruity skunky and a little burnt rubber. Crystals all the way to stem and purple hues throughout. 
I can't judge its yield from my one run of the grown from seed plants cuz it wasn't optimum conditions. I'll update as these clones advance and I'm doin my darndest to make them as healthy as possible. Seem to be heavy eaters, and squat bitches with tight internodal spacing.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What you posted doesnt look like the dashboard orders section, have you clicked on the completed order? This is what mine showed.
> View attachment 4418236


That's because it was my shipping confirmation email, not the dashboard.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What you posted doesnt look like the dashboard orders section, have you clicked on the completed order? This is what mine showed.
> View attachment 4418236


I've ordered 3 times never gave me tracking. 1st time it took 9 days from the time I sent the money order to the time I got them in my mailbox. 2nd it took about 3 weeks. And tis time its about the 14th day from the time I mailed my money order and got confirmation yesterday that it was being shipped.
And I live in midwestern states.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 8, 2019)

Very excited about these. Haven't had a solid diesel for some years. And how could purple punch and wedding cake be bad..
Ordered on Oct 25th. Shipped out on Nov 1st.


----------



## alivetoknow (Nov 8, 2019)

Anyone run the white master kush x polar bear og cross? Really miss my old white master kush and this may be a good way to find a similar pheno


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 8, 2019)

alivetoknow said:


> Anyone run the white master kush x polar bear og cross? Really miss my old white master kush and this may be a good way to find a similar pheno


Those are old beans. Haven't seen any polar bear crosses in this thread yet, I don't think anyway.

Where the hell you find those at?


----------



## alivetoknow (Nov 8, 2019)

Scared to say the farmer. Scared to order them, ordered something like 4 years ago and it came


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 8, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Macdawgs are slowly getting better, not sure what they need...except for less water, my bad, I water every other day in case I sometimes can't make it to the garden so I think they just have needed some dry out days for the roots to breathe. I'm adding some nitrogen protein and more epsom ... I have some younger clones fresh outta the machine looking better than these ... hoping to get them into flower soon.
> View attachment 4417531
> I only flowered the plant from seed, and reverted a few flower clones so its been a long slow comeback...here is the double clone jungle bush mom, I've thinned her out a few times, yes she is ready again and to give some fresh clones then I'll make a new mom from one of those...this was killer weed and I'm trying to figure her out. Definitely not an easy one.View attachment 4417532


Monster MAC! That's a nice one there! What's your secret to cloning her? I've tried many times with no success... Jelly Pie, Blizzard Bush, Ghost Town, Bandit Breath clones all root fine... Macdawg... no luck yet... I hope I can reveg another round... here are some photos... the plant bushed out and is very short. Very colorful, and in flower surprisingly smelly... Stems still smell like limes all day, the flowers smell like baked goods... some days smells like froot loops cereal with the milk... even tried to make pollen with the males... none given!!! damn... still curious about these plants though, still have 1 and half pack of MACdawg to go through...

The little buds are rock hard... but in this plant's defense... I did neglect it for a minute... so it can take the stress... Looking forward to how it really tastes... I don't see this plant going past 50 days, the buds are just getting fatter and fatter by the day in flush mode now... 


MACDawg - pic 1 (day 26), pics 2,3 & 4 (day 37 taken a couple days ago)


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 8, 2019)

The tent from today. Four Sundae Banana Cookies and four Honey Sundaes. It’s a little packed to get individual shots, but I did my best.
Tent

#1

#2

#3

#4


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 9, 2019)

alivetoknow said:


> Scared to say the farmer. Scared to order them, ordered something like 4 years ago and it came


Those may be fake/bunk seeds, the dude at farmer has a bad rep.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 9, 2019)

jonesaa said:


> Monster MAC! That's a nice one there! What's your secret to cloning her? I've tried many times with no success... Jelly Pie, Blizzard Bush, Ghost Town, Bandit Breath clones all root fine... Macdawg... no luck yet... I hope I can reveg another round... here are some photos... the plant bushed out and is very short. Very colorful, and in flower surprisingly smelly... Stems still smell like limes all day, the flowers smell like baked goods... some days smells like froot loops cereal with the milk... even tried to make pollen with the males... none given!!! damn... still curious about these plants though, still have 1 and half pack of MACdawg to go through...
> 
> The little buds are rock hard... but in this plant's defense... I did neglect it for a minute... so it can take the stress... Looking forward to how it really tastes... I don't see this plant going past 50 days, the buds are just getting fatter and fatter by the day in flush mode now...
> 
> ...


Wish I could say what helped mine strike roots but it's just luck. She's definitely a finicky plant. I use the turbo kloner. I know its killer genetics just with special needs. If I get a Male Skywarden I'll chuck some pollen on the Macdawg and see what comes from that since the theres some alien in the warden...


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 9, 2019)

Update on the Doc Holidays and Jelly Pie plants. I took this pic this morning with lights off. Plants are around day 40 since first pistils and are becoming frost monsters.


----------



## mr_c (Nov 9, 2019)

Regarding orders and delayed shipping and receiving. My most recent transaction used the coupon code OldManGu, which was valid one day only on 10/29. I sent out payment on 10/31. GPS received order 11/2 and shipped 11/4 and I received 11/5.

I live 1500 miles away and think that’s excellent turnaround for cash transaction for 2 packs of beans on sale for -45% off.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 9, 2019)

This is proof there is a limit to how close you can have quantum boards to your plants.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 9, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> This is proof there is a limit to how close you can have quantum boards to your plants.View attachment 4418796View attachment 4418797


So what is that limit?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 9, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> This is proof there is a limit to how close you can have quantum boards to your plants.View attachment 4418796View attachment 4418797


So how close did you have it?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> So how close did you have it?


They grew to within about 5" of the light. The light is 3 QBs running at 285 watts. I reconfigured a bit and they are now about 9" away. I figure if I lose an inch off the tops, oh well.


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Nov 9, 2019)

nc208 said:


> What are you guys talking about no tracking? Under your orders does it not show the tracking number there? Mine does.
> 
> Ps nice to see another bruce county local.


Yeah buddy.... Owen sound to be exact.....we should talk


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 9, 2019)

Any tips on Cowboy Kush? How does she grow? Yield?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 9, 2019)

Any info on the new strains Dawg Mints & Cookie Crunch ?
or the older
Topanga Wedding


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 9, 2019)

Anybody grew out the Ghost Town???
I’m thinking this may be my next grow..


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 9, 2019)

freewanderer04 said:


> Any tips on Cowboy Kush? How does she grow? Yield?


Just finished it.. straight fire... beautiful plant.. was the easiest I’ve grown so far... I got a couple zips but I’m sure you could do better..stayed beautiful and green til the end as it faded out.. this one should have been a mom... short veg..grows strong and nice branching.. stinky and sticky


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those are old beans. Haven't seen any polar bear crosses in this thread yet, I don't think anyway.
> 
> Where the hell you find those at?


Shit, I have some master kush x monster cookies and a few PBOG crosses in the fridge. GG4 x PBOG, G6 Jet Fuel x PBOG. I'm scared to run them and I have a ton of stardawg crosses so I prob will only pop the master kush x mc. Let me know if you want the PBOG crosses.


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 9, 2019)

Some BrideZilla, Bounty Hunter & Sundae Stallion seedlings that were dropped in Pro-Mix on the 16th. 100% Germed.
Here's also a SundaeStallion that i could not determine the sex by transplanting for flower time so will have to take cuts n give away. It took a beating of neglection through transition but i just got it back to green.
Waiting on My SundaeBannanaCookies. 
Always so excited to order on auction or 40% sale the other day. Happy B-Day Gu... ha! 
On Backorder for the MacDawg. Gotta have it. Lol! 
GPS is making me a seed junky. Lol! Funny cuz ive always grown from clone/cuts.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 10, 2019)

2/4 Tomahawk showed boy balls after a couple days in flower. Up potting the o5her 2 by faith 6 days in. Quite robust and appreciated toppin, all lean a bit to short wide and Indica.

My f2 project with California Cannon has made 40+ seeds on one and looks like more on the other plant. Big and mottled brown. Still have Greenpoint California Cannon beans also. Favorite for my wife for sleeping fast and deep.


----------



## Canadian123 (Nov 10, 2019)

Unfortunately it’s been 6 weeks since i sent in my money and 3 weeks since I received a txt saying my order was shipped.

I still have not received my beans in canada. Toronto area. 

I’ve already ordered from another seebank and gotten my order within days

definitely not the same as before. I’ve moved on. Hopefully they will eventually come.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Nov 10, 2019)

beautiful work guys. 

i love seeing the flowers. gu is a great guy and i miss the every day comradery we used to have at the old place. 

not that i dont love it here too. i do.


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

puffntuff said:


> I'm currently running death dawg x monster cookies. 8/10 on the paper towel germ method. I'm gonna veg them till around 1st of the year then flower so smoke report should be around march.


F1 means its 1st generation


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

ActionHanks said:


> Soaking 3 GG#4 and 3 bubba, both MC crosses.
> 
> Whatever happened to 303 seeds anyways. They had a lot of great crosses. Anyone in Colo know if they're still around?


They aint in biz any more good thing i grabbed 8 of there breedings


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

Upstate2626 said:


> You do have some valid points I agree with, I mean using last years stock from other breeders for their males instead of searching themselves, not just Green Point but other folks do it as well. I say, if you dont like this new trend- steer clear of them. Myself- I am knee deep in Greenpoint Beans atm and if unwanted things happen in flower- I have myself to blame for getting caught up in the hype. Just my personal opinion and I have respect for Gu- hoping for the best but prepared to handle the situation if things go south. I am investing in these Stardawg X's pretty hard bc of growing some S1's of it. Stardawg had the smell, the crust, structure and stone. One of the best all-arounders I have grown.


Good thing thing they are cheap so if it didnt turn out good you only lost 40 to 50 bucks and maybe 75 -80 ....


----------



## Herbal scientist (Nov 10, 2019)

daybreaker said:


> I have got seeds from GU,they are all small hard seeds that are a bitch to germ.i spent a lot of money and even got cherry wine seeds for $140 1 out of 5 popped and its barely holding on.i usually use soil that I get wet,poke a hole and drop the seed in and over 2 decades of buying seeds...get this as far back as when marc emery and cannabis culture had an ordering catalogue inside,early girl purple lightning and my seeds have always popped within 7 days.I just managed to get monster cookies to pop along side sky pilot...7 days on monster sky pilot 3 plus weeks.in the same container FUCK!!!!!Im skerred to plant my other cherry wine,cbd strain to help friends with assbergers.GU yer karma gonna bite ya if ya don't hook me more cbd at least.so the other day to prove to myself that it wasn't my technique , I got 3 feminized seeds from ripper seeds and they popped in 4 days.So I messaged him and never heard back. I wanna support good seed breeders that support you and me,theyre paycheck.all his seeds sell out so fast???I think not,he plays a good marketing scheme to put out seeds,then say they sold out to make us the consumer think oh shit I missed out...THEN he makes them available again so you think I better hurry knowing that we will jump to get the seeds that """everyone wants"""".genius really.but now that I have managed to get some of his gear to sew I will save my ass chewing til I see the quality and if they are what he claims them to be,and I must say,they better be up to gage green,bodhi,professor p,in house,dna status or I will take to all the forums calling him a fraud.Even Connoisseur has great customer service and he a one man machine offering up seeds to you when there are hermie or low female counts.BTW conn's Labador and haze crosses are exactly what they are marketed at.Good luck with him.he did send me monster flo seeds that I popped in 3 weeks,but I hesitated on even trying them til now because I hate wasting my time and love to the best plant on earth when they're not going to make it.PEACE. and GU if you are reading this,dont be a hack when lots of people are giving you a chance .as of now I wait and see what your genetics have to offer IF I can getm to finish all the way through to my lungs.


Man another know it all who always promotes propaganda why dont you see what you got before throwing shots out there .


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 10, 2019)

Eagle scout before harvest, gmo cake on the bottom....Gmo cake smells like what the other dude said”Wet Old Mildew Rag” I have 3 different phenos flowering of them
I have Sundance Stallion flowering, 5 purple cakes, 2 gmoozy(5 months later im in flower with small plants, i struggled with this strain), cake n chem all 4 of them turned male no females, space monkey flowering, mothers hashplant flowering, arcata ghost flowering, cookie wreck flowering, albert supertramp 3rd pheno flowering, bison breath 4 males no females, 3 or 4 bounty hunters all male, tombstone one male, 2nd pheno of bridezilla, god I dont remember wtf else I got out there but my hands are full....I have a lot in smaller pots as im sick of investing soil into mediocore

This particular chem smelling eagle scout is either stinker then my og kush or 2nd place in the stinky department


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Eagle scout before harvest, gmo cake on the bottom....Gmo cake smells like what the other dude said”Wet Old Mildew Rag” I have 3 different phenos flowering of them
> I have Sundance Stallion flowering, 5 purple cakes, 2 gmoozy(5 months later im in flower with small plants, i struggled with this strain), cake n chem all 4 of them turned male no females, space monkey flowering, mothers hashplant flowering, arcata ghost flowering, cookie wreck flowering, albert supertramp 3rd pheno flowering, bison breath 4 males no females, 3 or 4 bounty hunters all male, tombstone one male, 2nd pheno of bridezilla, god I dont remember wtf else I got out there but my hands are full....I have a lot in smaller pots as im sick of investing soil into mediocore
> 
> This particular chem smelling eagle scout is either stinker then my og kush or 2nd place in the stinky department
> View attachment 4419277View attachment 4419278View attachment 4419279


You living in the tropics son! Still growing outdoors, nice.


----------



## Nyne (Nov 10, 2019)

CITY SLICKER - WESTERN GRAIL BOTH LARRY OG X STARDOG WHATS THE DIFFERENCE??


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Nov 10, 2019)

Nyne said:


> CITY SLICKER - WESTERN GRAIL BOTH LARRY OG X STARDOG WHATS THE DIFFERENCE??


City Slicker is actually a Gelato 33 cross, and Gelato#33 is sometimes referred to as "Larry Bird" in reference to him being number 33. Western Grail is the Larry OG cross


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 11, 2019)

Nyne said:


> CITY SLICKER - WESTERN GRAIL BOTH LARRY OG X STARDOG WHATS THE DIFFERENCE??


U mean purple punch and western grail both have larry og crosses. I had the original larry og from conneseur genetics and it was straight fire!


----------



## Buck5050 (Nov 11, 2019)

A bouquet of Tomahawks


----------



## alivetoknow (Nov 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Shit, I have some master kush x monster cookies and a few PBOG crosses in the fridge. GG4 x PBOG, G6 Jet Fuel x PBOG. I'm scared to run them and I have a ton of stardawg crosses so I prob will only pop the master kush x mc. Let me know if you want the PBOG crosses.


You didn't care for the PBOG crosses?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 11, 2019)

so, I wanna order a pack from GPS before the sale ends in like 2 hours. I’m torn between Topanga wedding , purple wedding cake or Topanga stars. Are either one of these “got to try” strains? I’ve already got some of his ECSD. Also open to the banana sundae, I’m not usually a sundae driver fan tho.


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 11, 2019)

alivetoknow said:


> You didn't care for the PBOG crosses?


Still haven't tried them, but read about hermies in those crosses. Prob in the beginning of this thread. I may give them a shot one day.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 11, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on Topanga Wedding!


----------



## alivetoknow (Nov 12, 2019)

ahhh... Well, I mean most seeds I've ran have some hermie traits in them somewhere lol. Lets just see how bad and how potent they are, sometimes they sterile. or only toss a few late/early


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 12, 2019)

I ordered Orange daquiri x black banana cookies (fems). Going to pollen chuck with a Gunslinger (starfighter x stardawg) male and then a Blood bleeding Dragonsblood hashplant f'4's from Bodhi in the second chuck. Holding onto the MacDawgs for a future cookie's project.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 12, 2019)

Man this cakenchem is kicking my ass. I started with bad germ issues and out of the 3 plants I had left only one is a female. But she is proving to be a pain in the ass to clone compared to the other strains I'm running. I'm not gonna flower everything till New year's so I hope she is worth all this trouble.


----------



## typoerror (Nov 13, 2019)

How the hell have you been?!?!



MonsterDrank said:


> beautiful work guys.
> 
> i love seeing the flowers. gu is a great guy and i miss the every day comradery we used to have at the old place.
> 
> not that i dont love it here too. i do.




Purple Badlands f2 project


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 13, 2019)

Looking forward to these. Great looking seeds.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 13, 2019)

typoerror said:


> How the hell have you been?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


want


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 14, 2019)

2 BrideZilla from seed going into flower. Fingers crossed. I get nervous flowering seedlings in my room.
Nice structure on these. With proper training next time they can be tamed. If they're keepers that is. 
Excited to give these a go.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

Can't wait to get some of these genetics on my next paycheck... hopefully the grail, crunch are around...


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

ray098 said:


> its a bogo sale at https://trueformweb.com/ lots of packs have 18 seeds


This is greenpointseeds I went to that website there is no gps on that site. Ur just sending this dude off


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 14, 2019)

sweet, some fire in these beans for sure

and hiesnenberg is doing fems?...

ive never popped any fems prefer the OG hunt where there is risk(im dumb) id pop his though


----------



## Hempire828 (Nov 14, 2019)

I must say that the Cowboy Kush is something special... the taste is unique, the flowers are beautiful and the tree has been the easiest to grow of all..my next female will be a mom... 
Extreme odor and bag appeal...right now I’m trying to distinguish between the OG & Stardawg... after a 2 week cure... she’s getting better per joint!!! Lovin’ it... if I hadn’t popped my Ghost Town... I’d redo this...


----------



## R Burns (Nov 14, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> They grew to within about 5" of the light. The light is 3 QBs running at 285 watts. I reconfigured a bit and they are now about 9" away. I figure if I lose an inch off the tops, oh well.


Ime, anything less than 12" will bleach em.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Thayum! It's been a while since I ordered these I almost forgot they where still pending. Dont want to be a sour Betty but I ordered these on October the 25th the same day I got the money order and sent it in. Its the 14th and I hear my doorbell and its the mail ladie and she tells me if I want to have her deliver this package I will have to pay her 2.78.. I'm like wtf? Ok so I pay her with some ashtray money. It turns out that its the seeds I ordered on the 25th. 
Why wouldn't my payment pay for the postage? It states 3.00 for shipping? If anything I always round up to the nearest dollar. 
I know for a fact that I've given at least 60 plus cents over on every order and I've made 3. Kinda slap in the face feeling.
Like I said don't want to be negative about the situation and I'm still looking to buy more seeds from GPS, but just left sour taste in my mouth. 
Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thayum! It's been a while since I ordered these I almost forgot they where still pending. Dont want to be a sour Betty but I ordered these on October the 25th the same day I got the money order and sent it in. Its the 14th and I hear my doorbell and its the mail ladie and she tells me if I want to have her deliver this package I will have to pay her 2.78.. I'm like wtf? Ok so I pay her with some ashtray money. It turns out that its the seeds I ordered on the 25th.
> Why wouldn't my payment pay for the postage? It states 3.00 for shipping? If anything I always round up to the nearest dollar.
> I know for a fact that I've given at least 60 plus cents over on every order and I've made 3. Kinda slap in the face feeling.
> Like I said don't want to be negative about the situation and I'm still looking to buy more seeds from GPS, but just left sour taste in my mouth.
> Oh well it is what it is.View attachment 4421147View attachment 4421148


Fuck that, I'd be pissed too bro! What the hell is that, postage on delivery? Gtfoh with that, that is a little wonky for sure.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Thayum! It's been a while since I ordered these I almost forgot they where still pending. Dont want to be a sour Betty but I ordered these on October the 25th the same day I got the money order and sent it in. Its the 14th and I hear my doorbell and its the mail ladie and she tells me if I want to have her deliver this package I will have to pay her 2.78.. I'm like wtf? Ok so I pay her with some ashtray money. It turns out that its the seeds I ordered on the 25th.
> Why wouldn't my payment pay for the postage? It states 3.00 for shipping? If anything I always round up to the nearest dollar.
> I know for a fact that I've given at least 60 plus cents over on every order and I've made 3. Kinda slap in the face feeling.
> Like I said don't want to be negative about the situation and I'm still looking to buy more seeds from GPS, but just left sour taste in my mouth.
> Oh well it is what it is.View attachment 4421147View attachment 4421148


ive got an incoming pack and I paid $3 flat rate as well, I wonder if I’ll need to pay postage


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> ive got an incoming pack and I paid $3 flat rate as well, I wonder if I’ll need to pay postage


I hope you dont, I was a bit taken back cus if I had known it was the seeds I ordered 20 days ago I would been like fuck that!! Its supposed to be discreet shipping! Why should I show my face and have to pay for some seeds that are illegal as fuq in my state and a crime in the eyes of the feds/government. Well looks like I'm be good for a while to say the least. Bit paranoid now. Lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I hope you dont, I was a bit taken back cus if I had known it was the seeds I ordered 20 days ago I would been like fuck that!! Its supposed to be discreet shipping! Why should I show my face and have to pay for some seeds that are illegal as fuq in my state and a crime in the eyes of the feds/government. Well looks like I'm be good for a while to say the least. Bit paranoid now. Lol


I’m not too worried about it, I’m lucky in that my grow is completely legal at the state level, I just don’t want it to be returned to sender bc of postage and nobody being home to pay it.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 14, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Looking forward to these. Great looking seeds.View attachment 4420892


I just ordered some too and am stoked. Going to throw pollen from a MACdawg or Ghost Town on 3 of them. At least one will be outdoors next summer.


----------



## Royalcloudzfarms (Nov 14, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I ordered Orange daquiri x black banana cookies (fems). Going to pollen chuck with a Gunslinger (starfighter x stardawg) male and then a Blood bleeding Dragonsblood hashplant f'4's from Bodhi in the second chuck. Holding onto the MacDawgs for a future cookie's project.




Nice keep me updated


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I just ordered some too and am stoked. Going to throw pollen from a MACdawg or Ghost Town on 3 of them. At least one will be outdoors next summer.


Wait till they hold it in the post office for unpaid postage. I had to pay 2.78, whats the sence of paying 3.00 for shipping?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Wait till they hold it in the post office for unpaid postage. I had to pay 2.78, whats the sence of paying 3.00 for shipping?


Is this your first time ordering from GPS? Iv ordered before and never had this problem but I think GPS changed their shipping, because before it was free and I got tracking, this time I paid the $3 and no tracking.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 14, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Is this your first time ordering from GPS? Iv ordered before and never had this problem but I think GPS changed their shipping, because before it was free and I got tracking, this time I paid the $3 and no tracking.


My guy I just had 3 conversations regarding this with you. Look at the previous post. This is my 3rd order.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 14, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> My guy I just had 3 conversations regarding this with you. Look at the previous post. This is my 3rd order.


Huh, I’m not seeing that anywhere. just our posts about this order.

EDIT: oh I found it in your original post. My bad. The image loads very large on my browser, didn’t see that inside of the text.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 15, 2019)

Venting...Holy crap I lost count but think I just hit my 5th seed of bounty hunter is a male again..Harder too when I only plant maybe one or two seeds at a time, I mean 5 months later and im still popping males...Im a just pop the remainder already and get it over with


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Venting...Holy crap I lost count but think I just hit my 5th seed of bounty hunter is a male again..Harder too when I only plant maybe one or two seeds at a time, I mean 5 months later and im still popping males...Im a just pop the remainder already and get it over with


That's what I do -- pop 5 or so at a time and clone them all as soon as I can. I usually get at least 1 very good female from the 5 seeds that I can keep cloning so I can keep the pheno around for a while. Also, my first run of any strain/pheno is not going to be my best run. The clones seem to lose any minor hermie traits a mother may have had, and I know what to expect of the pheno on the 2nd, 3rd, 4th runs. Every run just keeps getting better until I have the grown completely dialed in. But then I figure it is time to try a different strain or 2. LOL. I am never content for long.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 15, 2019)

Grow update at 6.5 weeks: Jelly Pie in the middle and the younger plant in the left rear, the other plants are Doc Holiday.

Doc Holiday. I am hoping these guys fill out more, but they are frosty af and pretty sexy!

Jelly Pie. Smaller yield than the Doc's, but still very nice.


Full disclosure: These pics were taken with lights off and flash on which makes the frost REALLY shine! They still look good in real life, but not like they were dipped in sugar as they do in the pics!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 15, 2019)

Got my topanga wedding in the mail today that I purchased Monday at 11PM.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 15, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Got my topanga wedding in the mail today that I purchased Monday at 11PM.


I wonder why some ppl get their seeds in 4-5 days and it takes me like 20+ days and they still ask me to pay postage? Fuqd up
looks like I’m goin elsewhere.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Nov 15, 2019)

Oh, and here is the bud-in-a-leaf I posted early on in this grow. It is still plugging along...


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 15, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I wonder why some ppl get their seeds in 4-5 days and it takes me like 20+ days and they still ask me to pay postage? Fuqd up
> looks like I’m goin elsewhere.


Are u in canada?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 15, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Are u in canada?


No im in the midwest


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 15, 2019)

typoerror said:


> How the hell have you been?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I know I asked this before, but I’m persistent and occasionally unpleasant— any chance you’re making these available to us eager beavers?


----------



## typoerror (Nov 16, 2019)

@suthrngrwr depends on how many I end up with. I first have to take care of the 2 people that supplied the packs. I'll go with 'it's likely' for now.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Nov 17, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Chinook Haze
> View attachment 4354059


How was the high? I am going to run some in January.


----------



## Canadian123 (Nov 18, 2019)

Canadian123 said:


> Unfortunately it’s been 6 weeks since i sent in my money and 3 weeks since I received a txt saying my order was shipped.
> 
> I still have not received my beans in canada. Toronto area.
> 
> ...


checked the mail yesterday and to my suprise I received my package. Yay !!

Just as someone said, be patient your seeds will eventually come


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

Canadian123 said:


> checked the mail yesterday and to my suprise I received my package. Yay !!
> 
> Just as someone said, be patient your seeds will eventually come


So how long? And did you have to pay for postage due on delivery? Cus thats what happend to me.


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 18, 2019)

They changed shipping

Maybe shit is getting fkd up....

have to send money to Florida address now! hmm shady


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 18, 2019)

Also 

are the seeds now coming from Florida instead of Colorado now that payments are to be sent toFlorida.

Whats up with all that


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 18, 2019)

Oh stop. Just follow directions.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 18, 2019)

SMT69 said:


> Also
> 
> are the seeds now coming from Florida instead of Colorado now that payments are to be sent toFlorida.
> 
> Whats up with all that


Don't know one time it gave me a Colorado adress and I recieved it in 9 days. The times I've sent it to Florida took like 20+ days? Believe me I want to buy from GPS but the last order kinda fucked me up. I had to pay postage on delivery. In my state it's illegal so for me to pay them I was like wtf? If I would of know it was the seeds I would of have to rejected the package. But since I didn't know or better yet I completely forgot that the seeds were still in transit I ended up paying the mail ladie. Don't know what is going on but @Gu~ Needs to fix this asap.


----------



## SMT69 (Nov 18, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Oh stop. Just follow directions.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 18, 2019)

Bodega bubblegum 

I'm thinking this is bubblegum leaning due to leaf shape. Hopefully its female so I can find out.


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 18, 2019)

Som people on GWE call Greenpoint seeds just another pollen chucker with only a star dawg Male. Fuck them I've got 6 going now under a 600.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 18, 2019)

Smokesteve said:


> Som people on GWE call Greenpoint seeds just another pollen chucker with only a star dawg Male. Fuck them I've got 6 going now under a 600.


Somebody on one of the forums made a shit comment about Heisen that I seen, I can’t remember exactly what I said but basically implying his fems are shit. Whenever I see shade thrown at breeders I know put out good seeds, I always assume they are shit growers.


----------



## Smokesteve (Nov 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Somebody on one of the forums made a shit comment about Heisen that I seen, I can’t remember exactly what I said but basically implying his fems are shit. Whenever I see shade thrown at breeders I know put out good seeds, I always assume they are shit growers.


Or at the very least sheltered to the greatness that is available.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Somebody on one of the forums made a shit comment about Heisen that I seen, I can’t remember exactly what I said but basically implying his fems are shit. Whenever I see shade thrown at breeders I know put out good seeds, I always assume they are shit growers.


Heisen’s feminized gear is some the best I have seen. I would rank his gear as being as good or better than Cannarado and Ethos. I haven’t had the chance to grow out any other fems yet personally so YMMV. That said, it does appear that Heisen is learning a lot as he progresses in his current venture and I am confident he will eventually be recognized by the broader community.

If I was to recommend one thing to Gu or Heisen, it would be to look into starting a subscription based model for the true enthusiasts. Imagine being sent say 3 packs of seeds per month, where you select two packs from current offerings and a third tester pack for an upcoming cultivar. Makes testing easier, cultivates community, tight bonds with testers and loyal hobbyists. Just a toilet thought


----------



## Nizza (Nov 19, 2019)

theres a cool leaf on one of my east coast star dawgs
and thats one of my copper chems (turned out male)

you can follow my progress of all of these under QB 288's from HLG here https://www.rollitup.org/t/36hbxb-hw-first-co-air-handler-grow-cab.989701/page-3#post-15162718

Oh yeah heres my seed list..
Reg-Cowboy Kush, Eagle Scout, Pig whistle, California Cannon, Chinook Haze, Cherry wine f2, Raindance, Bodega bubblegum
Fem- Gorilla Glue #4, Banana Orange Daiquiri, G-MoozY

Any recommendations what to start next for the indoor winter season? It is dry here during the winter and I'm using all LEDS, so preferably something a little shorter

Also, any recommendations for outdoors next year? We have a terrible budding season it's New england


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4423543theres a cool leaf on one of my east coast star dawgs
> View attachment 4423544and thats one of my copper chems (turned out male)
> 
> you can follow my progress of all of these under QB 288's from HLG here https://www.rollitup.org/t/36hbxb-hw-first-co-air-handler-grow-cab.989701/page-3#post-15162718
> ...


For outdoor in shitty environments I recommend checking out Hemp Depot out of Canada. They got a few good outdoor breeders. I've grown Manitoba poison and lethal purple from great white north seeds and both were harvested before October 1st with nice crops. Main thing is they were hardy ass plants acclimated for shitty weather climates.


----------



## Blazinblue-greycounty (Nov 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4423543theres a cool leaf on one of my east coast star dawgs
> View attachment 4423544and thats one of my copper chems (turned out male)
> 
> you can follow my progress of all of these under QB 288's from HLG here https://www.rollitup.org/t/36hbxb-hw-first-co-air-handler-grow-cab.989701/page-3#post-15162718
> ...


Gmoozy is an awesome cross I had beans go to ends of the spectrum gmo halitosis stank...to adub ....I even caught a pheno that had structure of adub giant buds, but smelt of skunky cookies.....full of exciting surprises, hope you got a good filter...lol


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 19, 2019)

I got my Banana Orange Daiquiri (fems). No extra postage. I have ordered from Greenpoint well over 10 times and have never had a problem. Never grown out their fems. I am super stoked to see what magic comes from these beans. Thanks GPS.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 19, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> I got my Banana Orange Daiquiri (fems). No extra postage. I have ordered from Greenpoint well over 10 times and have never had a problem. Never grown out their fems. I am super stoked to see what magic comes from these beans. Thanks GPS.


U got lucky son.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 20, 2019)

I think you got unlucky


hellmutt bones said:


> U got lucky son.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 20, 2019)

3 Blizzard Bush 50 days in one gallon pots staying smallish as expected in 1 gal ROLS. All small bushes and having more slender leaves and buds than I expected. All look good with one being extremely frosty and deep green. 

My 2 Tomahawk at 2 weeks are growing/stretching and budding, one much more Indica and the other more Sativa than just hybreed looking. Both already lookin to be bigger than average. All are healthy.


----------



## KeptGrowing (Nov 20, 2019)

Made the account to post. 3 orders in 3 weeks all received. 17/20 city slickers out of the soil in 3 days and a purple punch rearing it’s head in 2. Any complainers couldn’t follow instructions or need to relax a few days and wait. Ain’t like they say “well fuck this guy” then serve me all my stuff proper. Be easy.


----------



## led1k (Nov 20, 2019)

Anybody check the Black Friday deals?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

I ordered a pack of Topanga stars, almost grabbed the gmo x Topanga as well, but I got a few different Topanga crosses now, I think I’ll wait for gmo x pp. hopefully heis lists the blue dream x pp cross i seen him talking about.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Code Black


Have them in my cart but hesitant because of the bad experience. But You can’t beat that deal.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Have them in my cart but hesitant because of the bad experience. But You can’t beat that deal.


Man, I think you got unlucky there. ive gotten two orders no problem since you had your issue and im sure my delivery tomorrow will be without issue as well. I live in Oklahoma, for what it’s worth.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Man, I think you got unlucky there. ive gotten two orders no problem since you had your issue and im sure my delivery tomorrow will be without issue as well. I live in Oklahoma, for what it’s worth.


You think if I order again I will have same shit happen to me? Should I risk it?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> You think if I order again I will have same shit happen to me? Should I risk it?


I would. its not really THAT big of a risk. Chances are, they wouldn’t even know what it is, but even if they did, all they would do is take it. in my younger days, I had my uncle send me a qtr oz through the mail, and all I got was a letter saying they had confiscated something sent to me.

its not worth the manpower to do a USPS controlled delivery over some seeds.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I would. its not really THAT big of a risk. Chances are, they wouldn’t even know what it is, but even if they did, all they would do is take it. in my younger days, I had my uncle send me a qtr oz through the mail, and all I got was a letter saying they had confiscated something sent to me.
> 
> its not worth the manpower to do a USPS controlled delivery over some seeds.


I think I will wait for the Useful seeds drop. Just feel a bit gunshy with GPS.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I think I will wait for the Useful seeds drop. Just feel a bit gunshy with GPS.


Yeah, I’ll be grabbing the Sunny Diesel from useful.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I think I will wait for the Useful seeds drop. Just feel a bit gunshy with GPS.


We get it bro. The past 5 pages are half you posting about paying $3 for postage you shouldn't have had to pay. 

I get you're not legal but the mail lady wasn't like "I'm gonna need $3 before I can hand over your illegal, naughty marijuana seeds." She gave you an envelope that she didn't know/give a flying fuck what the contents were.

Give it a rest, please. I don't want to make you one of like 3 people on my ignore list.


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> We get it bro. The past 5 pages are half you posting about paying $3 for postage you shouldn't have had to pay.
> 
> I get you're not legal but the mail lady wasn't like "I'm gonna need $3 before I can hand over your illegal, naughty marijuana seeds." She gave you an envelope that she didn't know/give a flying fuck what the contents were.
> 
> Give it a rest, please. I don't want to make you one of like 3 people on my ignore list.


Is it a bad thing to get on your ignore list?


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2019)

the real mccoy said:


> Is it a bad thing to get on your ignore list?


I guess that's all on you. If I'm blocking you I'm sure others are. I guess if being enough of a turd that a bunch of potheads change the channel on your ass is your goal, no.

The pointless drivel gets old. This is coming from someone who doesn't really care for gu.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I guess that's all on you. If I'm blocking you I'm sure others are. I guess if being enough of a turd that a bunch of potheads change the channel on your ass is your goal, no.
> 
> The pointless drivel gets old. This is coming from someone who doesn't really care for gu.


Oh shit I don't want to be on your ignored list. Now start sucking it Noob!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I guess that's all on you. If I'm blocking you I'm sure others are. I guess if being enough of a turd that a bunch of potheads change the channel on your ass is your goal, no.
> 
> The pointless drivel gets old. This is coming from someone who doesn't really care for gu.


I've never seen the point of a block when scrolling past is so easy. You never know. Sometimes something worthwhile is posted by the unlikeliest source.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 20, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I've never seen the point of a block when scrolling past is so easy. You never know. Sometimes something worthwhile is posted by the unlikeliest source.


Amos u scoundrel you..lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Amos u scoundrel you..lol


Not a poke aimed specifically at you...lol..although I mostly agree w/ @quiescent 's main point.


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 21, 2019)

Need some help deciding between GMO x Stardawg or Sundae Driver x Stardawg.

I saw @el kapitan has grown out the Sundae Driver and GMO crosses. If you had to pick one, which would it be?

Regarding the remaining offerings — has anyone found a plant in any of the in stock GPS offerings that have a fruity and floral nose? Trying to find something that has a great motivational/uplifting and energetic cerebral effect for getting shit done while the sun is shining.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> Need some help deciding between GMO x Stardawg or Sundae Driver x Stardawg.
> 
> I saw @el kapitan has grown out the Sundae Driver and GMO crosses. If you had to pick one, which would it be?
> 
> Regarding the remaining offerings — has anyone found a plant in any of the in stock GPS offerings that have a fruity and floral nose? Trying to find something that has a great motivational/uplifting and energetic cerebral effect for getting shit done while the sun is shining.


Couple folks had good luck with the deputy and dreamcatcher for fruity flavors but not sure how many phenos popped up fruity.


----------



## Cptn (Nov 21, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> Need some help deciding between GMO x Stardawg or Sundae Driver x Stardawg.
> 
> I saw @el kapitan has grown out the Sundae Driver and GMO crosses. If you had to pick one, which would it be?
> 
> Regarding the remaining offerings — has anyone found a plant in any of the in stock GPS offerings that have a fruity and floral nose? Trying to find something that has a great motivational/uplifting and energetic cerebral effect for getting shit done while the sun is shining.


GMO x for power and stank.
Sundae Driver x for fruity taste and colorful flowers.

Lemon terps can be invigorating - Western Grail (and others)
Orange terps can make you sleepy - Orange Blossom Special
DreamCatcher has haze in it which can be awake but dreamy. Berry incense terps

If you build your tolerance high enough, everything on the menu can be "daytime, get shit done" smoke. 
Can't regulate? Smoke MORE and try again tomorrow. Repeat until you succeed.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 21, 2019)

Cptn said:


> GMO x for power and stank.
> Sundae Driver x for fruity taste and colorful flowers.
> 
> Lemon terps can be invigorating - Western Grail (and others)
> ...


one of my local dispos has a cut of exotic genetix Wonka Bars (gmo x mint chocolate) that is definitely a ChemDog leaner, that shit is my absolute favorite daytime bud. Like you said, I can make anything work, but that shit puts the GAS in my tank.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 22, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> Need some help deciding between GMO x Stardawg or Sundae Driver x Stardawg.
> 
> I saw @el kapitan has grown out the Sundae Driver and GMO crosses. If you had to pick one, which would it be?
> 
> Regarding the remaining offerings — has anyone found a plant in any of the in stock GPS offerings that have a fruity and floral nose? Trying to find something that has a great motivational/uplifting and energetic cerebral effect for getting shit done while the sun is shining.


Both my phenos of the Sundae Stallion and Cowboy Cookies were similar, definitely great smoke and good yields, both stretchy growers and I still have them in my line up. The Sundae is a little more skunky and dank and the cowboy is a little more cookie, I'd say the stardawg comes thru in both. If I didn't have like 40 more strains to go thru I'd pheno hunt more.
For fruity the jelly pie, chinook haze, dream catcher, orange blossom for energetic options and the pioneer kush is a little fruity too actually. 
You can't go wrong with any of them really.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2019)

Copper Chem F2 making an appearance in the Underdog this morning. A day smoke at my house. Butch Cassidy and California Cannon handle night duties although Butch is about gone. California Cannon is all my wife wants for evening.

Will chop a couple Black Gold F2s very soon which have hopefully been seeded by a Copper Chem f2. 68 days and one is almost all that black grape color and the other most all yellow and purple. Trykes on both show few clear and 20% or so amber, a few clear brown centers. Above average bud size on both.

Lots of Greenpoint packs and partials to run here still so some earlier Wild West strains show up in my posts.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 22, 2019)

Picked up some Bison Breath, Purple Cake and GMO Kush-gonna be a good year!


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Picked up some Bison Breath, Purple Cake and GMO Kush-gonna be a good year!


How? There isn't anything on their site. All fems are gone. Was thinking about the 2 new strains but they dont come till Dec 7th. Don't know how that would play out. Has anyone had experience with backordered seeds on GPS site?


----------



## Budnarly (Nov 22, 2019)

One time back order and waited like 3-4 weeks till I got it. He shipped what was in stock on my order first


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 22, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> How? There isn't anything on their site. All fems are gone. Was thinking about the 2 new strains but they dont come till Dec 7th. Don't know how that would play out. Has anyone had experience with backordered seeds on GPS site?


Stand by. Word around the campfire is heisen just made a huge drop to greenpoint and its gonna be epic. Keep watching the next couple days


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 22, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> How? There isn't anything on their site. All fems are gone. Was thinking about the 2 new strains but they dont come till Dec 7th. Don't know how that would play out. Has anyone had experience with backordered seeds on GPS site?


yes - n/p. shipped on schedule/


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Stand by. Word around the campfire is heisen just made a huge drop to greenpoint and its gonna be epic. Keep watching the next couple days


Nice thanks for the intel. 10-4. 10-10


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 22, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies doin some fun stuff. It went weird a month ago on me. I only have one pheno. This is a clone from the first run. Its killer genetics, purpley tastey stoney. Not the greatest yielder yet for me but I have a few more about halfway through flower. This is my sacrificial mom for now but I'll only cut the tops with no genetic flaws. This plant wasn't taken from a flowering run so I dont know why it tripped out. The ones in flower now shot up like 10 suckers . I'm ramblin. Just wanted to show these interesting leaf stems and nodes combined...I'll pop the rest of the pack in the future but my friends dont want this one to go away for now...I still have to pop heisens gmo cake and wedding cake. ..
And here's a lovely nug tonight at 6.5 weeks into flower, from the day it entered the perpetual flower room.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Nov 22, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Black Banana Cookies doin some fun stuff. It went weird a month ago on me. I only have one pheno. This is a clone from the first run. Its killer genetics, purpley tastey stoney. Not the greatest yielder yet for me but I have a few more about halfway through flower. This is my sacrificial mom for now but I'll only cut the tops with no genetic flaws. This plant wasn't taken from a flowering run so I dont know why it tripped out. The ones in flower now shot up like 10 suckers . I'm ramblin. Just wanted to show these interesting leaf stems and nodes combined...I'll pop the rest of the pack in the future but my friends dont want this one to go away for now...I still have to pop heisens gmo cake and wedding cake. ..View attachment 4425256View attachment 4425258View attachment 4425259
> And here's a lovely nug tonight at 6.5 weeks into flower, from the day it entered the perpetual flower room.
> View attachment 4425261


Dude it's crazy how people sleep on that strain. It's a very weird plant just like the mac and ogkb. That looks so much like the mom its scary. I bet she smells killer. You be crazy to let that cut go.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 22, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> How? There isn't anything on their site. All fems are gone. Was thinking about the 2 new strains but they dont come till Dec 7th. Don't know how that would play out. Has anyone had experience with backordered seeds on GPS site?


They were in stock a few days ago when I ordered.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Nov 22, 2019)

Three Sundae Banana Cookies in the back row.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 22, 2019)

5 bodega bubblegum looking good but not much side growth as a whole. 2 look to be gum leaner by the leaf shape.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 5 bodega bubblegum looking good but not much side growth as a whole. 2 look to be gum leaner by the leaf shape.
> View attachment 4425291View attachment 4425292


Grew 2 seasons ago-strong stuff but outdoor a bit mold-prone


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 23, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> How? There isn't anything on their site. All fems are gone. Was thinking about the 2 new strains but they dont come till Dec 7th. Don't know how that would play out. Has anyone had experience with backordered seeds on GPS site?


Had a few back order seeds over the year, all came through at the time that was promised.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 23, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Grew 2 seasons ago-strong stuff but outdoor a bit mold-prone


Good to know, I'll keep an eye out in late flower.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Nov 23, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 5 bodega bubblegum looking good but not much side growth as a whole. 2 look to be gum leaner by the leaf shape.
> View attachment 4425291View attachment 4425292


A lot of GPS doesn’t bush out till the clone run IME.


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 23, 2019)

I have a few GPS strains going first time for them I have 2 purple crash and 2 bridezilla and 2 city slicker going in veg


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 23, 2019)

What u guys think I don't have much hight in my room I was going to flower soon what I think the one bridezilla just now started to grow some to where it wasn't bushed together no light was getting to the lower shit


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 24, 2019)

Hi Stoners, This is my first time ever sharing my grow pics anywhere ever other than GPS . I consider my self old school. I have true ASD not this new age millennial I'm bipolar autistic or whatever for attention bull shit . I cant spell worth two shits or make much sence to people worth three shits A lot of times spell check cant even help me so I dont do this forum shit often. I dont own a cell phone. I dont really like the internet or people anymore because they both suck . I love the lord and the earth. Other than that I think Gu's Shit is the bee's knees and his Costumer service is slits n tits. This is My 600w COB and Mono Chrome Coco and NFTG BIO Garden over filled with mostly CNC but if you look hard you could find Two City Slickers ,Copper Chem , Sundae Stallion and even two Purple Punch 2.0's .They all are about 10 days behind the CNC. All Plants where Vegged under 150w mono chromes. After I Pic My keeper from this round its Cowboy Cookies, Jelly Pie ,GMO Cake And Slurricane #7 . So far I have only attempted to germinate 8 seeds from GPS All 8 have emerged and 5 have been females 3 males a no hermaphrodites yet. Dont Let the Stupid people get you and your sperm shooting dog down .


----------



## J.James (Nov 24, 2019)

Jelly Pie (Flower Day 33)


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 24, 2019)

SmokeyMcscrogin said:


> Hi Stoners, This is my first time ever sharing my grow pics anywhere ever other than GPS . I consider my self old school. I have true ASD not this new age millennial I'm bipolar autistic or whatever for attention bull shit . I cant spell worth two shits or make much sence to people worth three shits A lot of times spell check cant even help me so I dont do this forum shit often. I dont own a cell phone. I dont really like the internet or people anymore because they both suck . I love the lord and the earth. Other than that I think Gu's Shit is the bee's knees and his Costumer service is slits n tits. This is My 600w COB and Mono Chrome Coco and NFTG BIO Garden over filled with mostly CNC but if you look hard you could find Two City Slickers ,Copper Chem , Sundae Stallion and even two Purple Punch 2.0's .They all are about 10 days behind the CNC. All Plants where Vegged under 150w mono chromes. After I Pic My keeper from this round its Cowboy Cookies, Jelly Pie ,GMO Cake And Slurricane #7 . So far I have only attempted to germinate 8 seeds from GPS All 8 have emerged and 5 have been females 3 males a no hermaphrodites yet. Dont Let the Stupid people get you and your sperm shooting dog down .


You grow looks decent bro this is my first round from GPS other then one order not showing up and I got a few old seeds but they took care of it these ones I have now are growing nice I posted pics right before u posted I might flip to flower today but not sure I wanted to let a few get just a lil bigger I just don't have much head room my rooms maybe 6ft so I gotta watch if I flip soon I think I'll be fine but I did lst on all of mine to get better yeild but hope they all turn out great


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 24, 2019)

chuckie86 said:


> What u guys think I don't have much hight in my room I was going to flower soon what I think the one bridezilla just now started to grow some to where it wasn't bushed together no light was getting to the lower shit


Hi There Chuckie . I dont really know how much head room you are working with or what kind of stretch you will see from your individual phenotypes but if your lights are already up as far as they can go then you may want to flip very soon . I think your plants are looking pretty darn good for the stretch but I would try to get a little more N to those tops befor you flip maybe even a little more Ca. for a few of your girls . If your finding your getting into trouble with height Bloom Khaos foliar sprays works great for putting on the breaks . Any gibberellin growth regulator on hand my be a good idea for you if height is an issue .


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 24, 2019)

I didn’t know too much about this company but the other day my friend gave me a pack of “pebble pusher”. Looks like absolute total fire. There were 11 seeds in the pack and I started 5. My friend got 3 different phenos and they were all fire, so I’m excited for this to be my winter grow project.


----------



## chuckie86 (Nov 24, 2019)

I don't have my lights up the hole way yet I still got 3ft or so but I LST for more tops n to keep them low n to bush out idk but maybe these 17 g pots were a lil much but at least root bound is not going to be a issue lol but yea I'm hoping for so fire I Hope GU is right n these will all be fire


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 24, 2019)

If you still have 3' you should have no problem under good lights. Is that soil or coco Chuckie ? What nutrients ? If your running a organic nutrient line it looks like you have plenty room to push your plants befor lock out especially if your in coco. Not that you dont have fine plants there already just looks like there just a little hungry or something is blocking N uptake slightly probably just a little hungry for a little more N and Ca. I tend to over veg myself I would say those plants should get plenty bushy with no further training just the flip and and some branch spacing with all that rooting space. I could be wrong though one mans bush is another mans Charlie brown Christmas tree. I find less bush is better for scrog. Pruning during the stretch will make your plants explode. I do 90 % of all that cleanup work on the bottoms in the first three weeks of flower. Sorry if you already know all this. besides there are a million and one ways to do this stuff.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 25, 2019)

Doc Holiday. 
Day 47.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Nov 25, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I didn’t know too much about this company but the other day my friend gave me a pack of “pebble pusher”. Looks like absolute total fire. There were 11 seeds in the pack and I started 5. My friend got 3 different phenos and they were all fire, so I’m excited for this to be my winter grow project.


Good luck. So far all the dawg crosses I am growing for the first time are pretty easily going but very heavy feeders with the exception of my Cookies N Chem that feeds lighter . I terminated all my moms except 1 after I found my CNC. Stem rubs on my new stuff are starting to convince me I made a great choice choosing GPS and clearing my mom tent . The only plant thats not very volatile on the rub yet is my Coper Chem but I got plenty seeds of it left to search if its a bad Pheno . It only took my first 2 GPS seeds to find my best keeper to date I hope you can have the same luck.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2019)

SmokeyMcscrogin said:


> Good luck. So far all the dawg crosses I am growing for the first time are pretty easily going but very heavy feeders with the exception of my Cookies N Chem that feeds lighter . I terminated all my moms except 1 after I found my CNC. Stem rubs on my new stuff are starting to convince me I made a great choice choosing GPS and clearing my mom tent . The only plant thats not very volatile on the rub yet is my Coper Chem but I got plenty seeds of it left to search if its a bad Pheno . It only took my first 2 GPS seeds to find my best keeper to date I hope you can have the same luck.


yeah I’m super stoked after reading up on this strain. I’ll def be getting more stuff from GPS. I’m really glad my friend turned me on to them.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 25, 2019)

Any info on the new fems ?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2019)

I took a good look at their site over the weekend and didn’t see any mention of fems but then I wasn’t looking either. I’m actually planning to save the most badass male I get from the pebble pusher. I think that will be some potent pollen. I’ve been doing nothing but fems all year and I’m glad I’ve got some regs for this strain.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 25, 2019)

Almost all Purple Punch crosses.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 25, 2019)

The crosses look very yummy good work greenpoint !


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 25, 2019)

I'm liking the sour cookies. But they don't shop till December 7th


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2019)

I want to do the copper chem or the stardawg f2 next. Probably the copper because it’s cheaper.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 25, 2019)

Gmo Cake, ummm not as much frost as I would like, stinky




Sundae Stallion, still young smells a lil chemy


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2019)

That’s another one I was looking at. I’ve heard good things about sundae driver. That and the Orange Blossom Special. That’s a must have for me, and I might get that before the copper chem. I love the bluegrass themed name — orange blossom special is an old instrumental standard that string cheese incident likes to throw into the end of Birdland. I love bluegrass, and I love tangie and lemon skunk.

Edit: went for it. Just pulled the trigger on a pack of orange blossom special. Anyone know how fast they ship? I like the text updates, and I like ordering from a domestic company.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 25, 2019)

I had all males with oj blossom so gl with that, i did have 2 that dampened off though prob my fault which prob was the females


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 25, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I had all males with oj blossom so gl with that


that’s funny because the most recent review said they got all females. I bet they would send you another pack if you contacted them. I’m super picky about sativas and that’s a combination of my 3 favorites. I’ll do grow journal threads on both strains once flowering time comes around. I’m expecting the pebble pushers to sprout any minute now.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

Sundae driver s1 breed by heisenbeans dont sleep on his crosses and s1 fems sold at gps this plant is very sweet smelling like a creamy marshmallowy kind of smell with hints of a fruitiness on the back end


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

Adub s1 super chunky nugs very good leaf to calyx ratio reeks of lime juice and chem this is 61days since flip


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies s1 at roughly 3.5 weeks flower hints of banana on the nose but faint has more of a cookie profile going on


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 25, 2019)

@curious2garden


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @curious2garden


Good shit my dude 

All looking phenomenal! I’ll be showing off Shoreline/Deadhead OG x ECSD over the next weeks as I close in on harvest. Three of these plants are amazing growers, stretching a LOT and keeping up with much larger clone plants adjacent to these. One of them has that true Sour Diesel aroma with extra oomph (based off the stem rub) and I find myself reaching for her to get a whiff every time I check on the room 



That was a week ago, flower set is just starting so a few weeks before they are showing their flower structure.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @curious2garden


She is a lovely girl! But then everything you grow looks very nice.


----------



## curious2garden (Nov 26, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> Good shit my dude
> 
> All looking phenomenal! I’ll be showing off Shoreline/Deadhead OG x ECSD over the next weeks as I close in on harvest. Three of these plants are amazing growers, stretching a LOT and keeping up with much larger clone plants adjacent to these. One of them has that true Sour Diesel aroma with extra oomph (based off the stem rub) and I find myself reaching for her to get a whiff every time I check on the room
> 
> ...


I just finished Shoreline OG and Shoreline OMG x Chem 91. The OG phenos I got were meh but the OMG x Chem 91 had a fabulous high profile. Luckily they were seed tables


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

@Gu~ always said he’s cool with showing another’s plants here as long as it is some fire, so I wanted you guys to see what my boy Eso is doing over at esosseeds (google it). And since he has posted many pics for gps I don’t think it will be a problem right @Gu~ here are plants I personally grew out for him.
this is dynoberrybites two phenos I found both very blue berry on the nose one is more of a blueberry cream (yogurt) kinda scent(dark orange hairs) the other smells exactly like a blueberry redbull pics of both in one post as I don’t want to clutter the thread.

@thenotsoesoteric





Esosseeds


Esosseeds is up and coming and let me tell you you will find fire in these seeds. Right now you’ll find a variety of Grape sato crosses, and ltvk crosses are coming up in a few weeks ready by Christmas time! I have all of these crosses in flower now and they are all exceptional plants very easy...



rollitup.org


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 26, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> @Gu~ always said he’s cool with showing another’s plants here as long as it is some fire, so I wanted you guys to see what my boy Eso is doing over at esosseeds (google it). And since he has posted many pics for gps I don’t think it will be a problem right @Gu~ here are plants I personally grew out for him.
> this is dynoberrybites two phenos I found both very blue berry on the nose one is more of a blueberry cream (yogurt) kinda scent(dark orange hairs) the other smells exactly like a blueberry redbull pics of both in one post as I don’t want to clutter the thread.
> View attachment 4427513View attachment 4427514View attachment 4427515View attachment 4427516View attachment 4427517View attachment 4427518View attachment 4427519View attachment 4427520View attachment 4427521View attachment 4427522
> @thenotsoesoteric


fuck man, everytime I tell myself I’m done spending money, someone HAS to drop pictures of something beautiful and before you know it I’m up in the breeders DM with my hand stretched out, full of cash.

if I was married, I would be divorced by now. This is getting absurd.


----------



## Goats22 (Nov 26, 2019)

@Gu~ some of the new fem seed packs say 10 reg seeds in the description.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 26, 2019)

Goats22 said:


> @Gu~ some of the new fem seed packs say 10 reg seeds in the description.


Also some of the fems say 10 fems per pack @Gu~


----------



## hybridway2 (Nov 26, 2019)

My 2 BrideZillas Bigger one got a little pale but she greening up now.
They get big fast


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 27, 2019)

Is it just me or did some BOMB new punch cross beans just come online?? Dam the 6 plant limit in Cali!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Is it just me or did some BOMB new punch cross beans just come online?? Dam the 6 plant limit in Cali!


Yeah all those fems. They’re gonna be half off on Black Friday. I’m picking up the rum runner.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah all those fems. They’re gonna be half off on Black Friday. I’m picking up the rum runner.


I’ve got that oil slick in the crosshairs, hoping to see some phenos where the sensi star comes out


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

That one looks killer too. Fuck. They all look killer. The pebble pusher just sprouted, the OBS is on the way, and the rum runner looks like it will produce the heaviest indica phenos which is why I’ve got my sights on her. Purple crunch looks fan-fuckin-tastic too.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 27, 2019)

Love some of the new strains of regs and fems in time for Black Friday


----------



## ApacheBone (Nov 27, 2019)

Does Heisenbeans packs come sealed like GP’s? I don’t know if I can wait until blk fri to pull the trigger.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

Now I’m having a hard time deciding. I thought the rum runner was it but now I’ve got concerns about yield and her not being able to put me to sleep. Back to the hunt. That’s too good a deal to pass up and I’ve already got a spare $20 of bitcoin. I would ask for suggestions but I know these are super new. I really want to find something with as little sativa as possible since I already got two stardawg crosses. Purple aliens looks promising.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 27, 2019)

Maybe gorilla punch


----------



## lambandtuna (Nov 27, 2019)

purple punch s1 is on its way
i have quite a few (doc holiday) and a few other strains from gps


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

That’s another one I’m considering. I just don’t want to get any of the cookie/diesel crosses because that’s too much sativa. I want to be falling asleep on my couch after a couple dabs. I’ll def get either the punch s1 or an OG/punch cross.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 27, 2019)

ApacheBone said:


> Does Heisenbeans packs come sealed like GP’s? I don’t know if I can wait until blk fri to pull the trigger.


Yes. They all come in greenpoints sealed packaging.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

Well I’ve made up my mind. I did a lot of research so you all don’t have to. Ice cream punch appears to be the heaviest indica going by what the descriptions say. 70/30 indica/sativa according to the site and the description says she stays short. Looks like a wonderful rosin/hash strain too. I’ll be pulling the trigger as soon as the sale starts. Got the bitcoin ready and everything.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh shit did you guys see Purple Mac just showed up on GPS sight? Hurry upp sale


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Oh shit did you guys see Purple Mac just showed up on GPS sight? Hurry upp sale


I saw that and read the description but I’m still not familiar with it. Is it worth the extra money?


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans is awesome. Curing purple crash and wedding night right now. Fire


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2019)

heisenbeans adub


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2019)

hesiens corey cut s1 a small one in flower and a big one just flipped


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I saw that and read the description but I’m still not familiar with it. Is it worth the extra money?


On sale absolutely, even not on sale I'd buy it. The mac dawg pic in the description is from my first grow of it. I'm about to flip about 6 clones of that first run, I revegged flowering clones, it took forever for them to come out of it. The mac is legendarily difficult to cross with as folklore goes, and my run plus another growers on here confirm that for me. It makes tripped out mutants. We need more people to grow it and see. 
Mac mixed with purple punch should be fantastic. 
My Macdawgs were amazing smoke. Only one of them survived so we will see how she does again. I will post as they progress.
My room was super crowded at the time they were growing earlier this year and I take full responsibility for some of the clones I took not surviving. So I had taken some emergency clones of flowering plants and only 2 survived of one of the phenos. . . And they have been in the same pot makin me a twin mom for a while... sorry long winded. 
Back to work. 
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
Enjoy whatever family and friends that you can ! Life is shorter than we think. Peace


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info. Seems like a cool strain for sure, but I’ve got the money budgeted for the ice cream punch and don’t really want to spend that extra 20. Plus the more I think about it that’s the best strain for me, and I’ve read every single description trying to figure out what I want to get with this sale. Probably the last seeds I buy for a while. Everything about it from the flavor/smell description to the look of the plant seems like my ideal indica. I’m really interested to see how long it takes for them to ship since I’m only one state over from them. I can’t wait to have the rest of this stuff growing. It will be a huge step up from the stuff I’ve been growing so far.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 27, 2019)

Macdawg waiting her turn
The group of 7 actually vegging another week
Double headed mom rootbound and ready for another good cloning round then I'll make a fresh one.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Now I’m having a hard time deciding. I thought the rum runner was it but now I’ve got concerns about yield and her not being able to put me to sleep. Back to the hunt. That’s too good a deal to pass up and I’ve already got a spare $20 of bitcoin. I would ask for suggestions but I know these are super new. I really want to find something with as little sativa as possible since I already got two stardawg crosses. Purple aliens looks promising.


If you’re looking for something to knock you out, I would look at the dosido x PP, grape pie x PP, or bubblegum x PP. the dosido should be amazing. for yield, gorilla punch is probably a safe bet, but really, if you have a decent light, you should be able to get decent yields on most of these.


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 27, 2019)

@TerrapinBlazin I'm sure that ice cream punch will be great for you. Gu ships quickly. Some seem to have had issues but I've never and have ordered a lot, too much actually I have sooo many seeds but some genetics cant be passed up and the most recent stuff is very good.
Good luck just keep it simple and healthy plants and you will be stoked


----------



## el kapitan (Nov 27, 2019)

Oh yeah like @iShatterBladderz said I was thinkin that purple punch x bubble gum could be a good one also for you. Lotsa options and many will do well for ya


----------



## Nizza (Nov 27, 2019)

BOATS N HOES!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 27, 2019)

Ya it’s a really tough call. The cookie crunch looks amazing but I think the ice cream punch is the right one for me but I think I would have a hard time finding one that wasn’t total fuckin fire. Just going with my gut. Should get a decent yield under a 600w HPS but I’m really excited to run the best phenos outdoors next year.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2019)

Only got 4 more chances for a bodega bubblegum female or 2. 1 confirmed male was chopped yesterday. I will most likely throw the 4 in the flower tent this weekend. I'll get pics up as they progress.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

4 more hours to go until the sale starts! Can’t fuckin wait! I bought a little extra bitcoin because it looks like it's gonna start an upward trend and I’ve got enough for any strain, but I still think that ice cream punch is the one for me. The purple crunch looks like the other really good indica dominant strain but I think I’ll like the taste of the ice cream punch better. Also getting one more regular pack for the hell of it. Probably the snake oil for a shot at a sensi star pheno.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving. Now get ready for that big ole drop!


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 28, 2019)

I already ordered some from the earlier sale but that purple crunch and Catalina wine mixer are calling to me. Can't resist!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> I already ordered some from the earlier sale but that purple crunch and Catalina wine mixer are calling to me. Can't resist!


I still haven’t entirely made up my mind between ice cream punch and purple crunch. My top two considerations are flavor and rosin yield, and I think they’ll both be great, but the flavor description of the ice cream punch is exactly what I like so I’ve got that one in my cart. I keep second guessing that choice but I think it’s what I’ll end up buying. For sure getting the snake oil too. That one’s been calling to me ever since I first found the site.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 28, 2019)

any recommendations on a good indica dom fem


----------



## rollinfunk (Nov 28, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> any recommendations on a good indica dom fem


purple crash


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> any recommendations on a good indica dom fem


That’s what all my posts in the past couple pages have been about. The 2 that stood out to me are the cookie crunch, and the ice cream punch. Really any of the OG x punch or cookies x punch crosses look to be the most indica dominant. I chose the ice cream punch. Description says she’s 70% indica and stays relatively short. Just 70 minutes until the sale starts.



rollinfunk said:


> purple crash


That one too.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 28, 2019)

Purple Mac in the bag.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

Snake oil and ice cream punch for $50.90 with crypto discount. Fuck yeah! So stoked. 2020 is shaping up to be a stellar second year of growing. Think I got all the kinks worked out at this point. I can’t wait to start pheno hunting, although I’ve already started the pebble pusher. Those along with the other reg seeds will be a great pheno hunt project and I think I can just pop two of the punch and grow them out and be fairly sure they’ll both be fire.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Nov 28, 2019)

Already got my money order from the gas station lol. Sucks tho cause I dont think post office is open till Monday. Was gonna do my CC but thats always sketch to me with foreign banks/CC processors.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Already got my money order from the gas station lol. Sucks tho cause I dont think post office is open till Monday. Was gonna do my CC but thats always sketch to me with foreign banks/CC processors.


If you have a smartphone you should use crypto. I do it with Square’s cash app. Once I buy bitcoin there I transfer it to a wallet on the Bitcoin.com app, where I make my payments. Once it’s in the Bitcoin.com wallet you just transfer it to their address. Don’t use that Coinbase shit. They put like 8 day holds on your money. You can securely use your cc and you get a 10% discount with only a few extra steps with square and btc.com. I’m growing legally but I like discounts


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 28, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Purple Mac in the bag.


Me too, I couldn't resist.
I also picked up Punch Bubble and Purple Canyon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 28, 2019)

I think 4 strains is enough for me. Maybe I should have gotten two fems but oh well. There will be a shitload of awesome phenos to choose from with the four strains I got. Those stardawg crosses are gonna make my outdoor garden something super special next year. I think I did good.


----------



## joeko420 (Nov 28, 2019)

Been thinking about picking up some GPS for some a while and what better time to jump in than this sale!

The Loot:

Purple Mac
Purple Crunch
Catalina Wine Mixer
California Cannon
Dynamite Diesel
Cowboy Cookies
Pioneer Kush
Stardawg F2

Cant wait!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 29, 2019)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Already got my money order from the gas station lol. Sucks tho cause I dont think post office is open till Monday. Was gonna do my CC but thats always sketch to me with foreign banks/CC processors.


Crypto’s the way to go, get that extra 10 percent discount lol. Post office should be open tomorrow tho. I know mail runs


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 29, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> If you have a smartphone you should use crypto. I do it with Square’s cash app. Once I buy bitcoin there I transfer it to a wallet on the Bitcoin.com app, where I make my payments. Once it’s in the Bitcoin.com wallet you just transfer it to their address. Don’t use that Coinbase shit. They put like 8 day holds on your money. You can securely use your cc and you get a 10% discount with only a few extra steps with square and btc.com. I’m growing legally but I like discounts


Man, I must have lucked out with CB. Almost everyone I talk to has had issues with them, it works great for me though. I’ve never had a hold on my money, I alway have my coin within like 5 seconds of my card being charged, and my weekly CC limit is like $500 I think. I’ve heard they are much easier if you keep a balance on their site but I’ve never kept coin on CB, not once in the three or four years Ive used them.


----------



## led1k (Nov 29, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Purple Mac in the bag.



Bagged that and last sale got Purple Cake and Ice Cream Cake! I have a Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies keeper to add to the party and I'm PSYCHED!!!!!! 


Edit: I knew there was more Purple... Purple Crash last time too


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Nov 29, 2019)

growin-Jables said:


> Here in oregon we have decent top shelf herb in dispensaries. Nothing has the smell or flavor usually. I imagine mostly hydro grown if it was done indoors. I still see better quality growing my ownView attachment 4415424View attachment 4415425View attachment 4415426


My neighbor in Eugene hit almost 28% with his backyard light dep dosido. And of course that was after a proper dry and cure.


----------



## Nizza (Nov 29, 2019)

would love to see the bubblegum X pebbles @Gu~ and Heisen.
Great work with all the new crosses now take more of my money!
Can't decide on what to get they all seem very nice, and great work on the Phone service!

Incoming packs! bison breath, sour cookies, stardawg f2, texas Chem, Catalina wine mixer, snake oil, pioneer kush, pebble pusher , purple crunch (only a few of those left)
haha I decided what I wanted..

good luck with your friday selections yall! stuff is going FAST
Four east coast stardawg fem's at day 23 in flower under a bunch of QB288's


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 29, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Me too, I couldn't resist.
> I also picked up Punch Bubble and Purple Canyon.


Purple Mac didn't last long! Now I'm drooling to pop my Purple Mac, Purple Cake, Bison Breath and GMO Kush. Gonna be a purply spring!


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Nov 29, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Purple Mac didn't last long! Now I'm drooling to pop my Purple Mac, Purple Cake, Bison Breath and GMO Kush. Gonna be a purply spring!


Yeah, I figured it wouldn't so I jumped on it quickly.
Looks like they already sold out of the Purple Crunch as well.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Man, I must have lucked out with CB. Almost everyone I talk to has had issues with them, it works great for me though. I’ve never had a hold on my money, I alway have my coin within like 5 seconds of my card being charged, and my weekly CC limit is like $500 I think. I’ve heard they are much easier if you keep a balance on their site but I’ve never kept coin on CB, not once in the three or four years Ive used them.


I tried it the first time I ordered from them. Bought the exact price of the seeds through their site and went to pay and boom. 8 day hold. I’m calling my bank in a little while to get them to cancel that transaction. CB started ignoring me. Check this shit out. This is what happened after I tried to cash out the bitcoin and close the CB account. Seriously. Fuck them. I’ve been trying to get this money back for a while and I get that error every time I try to close my shit out. Square cash and btc.com wallet is where it’s at.



Also got 4 of the 5 pebble pushers I planted popping up (quite an alliterative name lol). One is taking a little more time. I’ve started sprouting seeds in front of my gas fireplace with how cold it is.


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 29, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> 4 more hours to go until the sale starts! Can’t fuckin wait! I bought a little extra bitcoin because it looks like it's gonna start an upward trend and I’ve got enough for any strain, but I still think that ice cream punch is the one for me. The purple crunch looks like the other really good indica dominant strain but I think I’ll like the taste of the ice cream punch better. Also getting one more regular pack for the hell of it. Probably the snake oil for a shot at a sensi star pheno.


I will say one thing-the gelato 33 is a great strain. I had two city slickers last summer and the smoke is phenomenal!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2019)

I love those purple margins on the fan leaves! I kinda wanted to get the city slicker but it was sold out. That pic they had was gorgeous. One of my local dispensaries has that one, and tombstone and ghost town. They’re all fire. Since the city slicker sold out I’m pretty sure the snake oil won’t disappoint.

My friend is gonna be giving me a rainbow flame breeders cut sometime soon and I was thinking it might be fun to get some colloidal silver and cross that with the best gelato pheno from the ice cream punch. From everything he’s told me that cut seems like an excellent candidate for making fem pollen.


----------



## MtRainDog (Nov 29, 2019)

Snagged a pk of Purple Punch S1, and the Orange Blossom Special. Maybe I’ll try my own “Mimosa” pollen chuck 

Anyone had good look with the Purple Punch S1’s?


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Nov 29, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I tried it the first time I ordered from them. Bought the exact price of the seeds through their site and went to pay and boom. 8 day hold. I’m calling my bank in a little while to get them to cancel that transaction. CB started ignoring me. Check this shit out. This is what happened after I tried to cash out the bitcoin and close the CB account. Seriously. Fuck them. I’ve been trying to get this money back for a while and I get that error every time I try to close my shit out. Square cash and btc.com wallet is where it’s at.


Yeah, I don’t blame you. If they ever tried to do that to me, it would be the last time used them. I hear of a lot of people going through this. For whatever reason, I can buy bitcoins and have them sent to GPS within like 20 seconds from when I filled out how many I want to buy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2019)

Well I just got back from the post office and my OBS was there. Got half the pack in peat/verm starter cups sitting in front of my gas fireplace. It’s the perfect temp there for sprouting seeds and right by a south facing window. They’ll go into the veg tent once they sprout. I love that these beans are coming from 400 miles north of me instead of halfway around the world. I ordered those beans on like Tuesday. Also got an email that my order from last night has already shipped. Love how fast these guys are!


----------



## althor (Nov 29, 2019)

Made my order, mailed the MO today. Now back to playing the waiting game.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 29, 2019)

Cookie crunch and pebble punch grabbed 

thx @Gu~


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

Anyone sitting on a pack of TNT they won’t be getting around too?


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 29, 2019)

Had to get in on the action. Will run 1 of these in my next run. Just built and tested a new rdwc. Excited.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Anyone sitting on a pack of TNT they won’t be getting around too?


Aren’t biodiesel and death star both sour d x sensi star? Wouldn’t snake oil be pretty similar in that case? That one and OBS looked like the best sativas to me, which is why I got them.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Aren’t biodiesel and death star both sour d x sensi star? Wouldn’t snake oil be pretty similar in that case? That one and OBS looked like the best sativas to me, which is why I got them.


I got obs and snake oil I have the entire reg line for the most part been onto gps for years. But I never got that tnt and wanted to run them


----------



## santacruztodd (Nov 29, 2019)

Why do these seem like trophies?


----------



## Nizza (Nov 29, 2019)

Omg my order got cancelled somehow.. now it says sorry sour cookies is out of stock.. god damn it The payment was pending and I haven’t gotten any email about having to fix the payment 

I guess it’s worth it to just do money orders rather than credit card?? 

Guess I’m gonna lose out this Black Friday I had like 9 packs on order lol..


Does this mean the big order that is pending from today isn’t going to work?

Man that sour cookies looked so good I feel down now..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 29, 2019)

You should email them. The sale is good for another 4 hours and I’m sure they’ll work it out. I dunno about using cc but I’m sketch about sending payments through the mail. I strongly suggest learning how to pay with cryptocurrency because it’s instant, secure, and anonymous.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 29, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Omg my order got cancelled somehow.. now it says sorry sour cookies is out of stock.. god damn it The payment was pending and I haven’t gotten any email about having to fix the payment
> 
> I guess it’s worth it to just do money orders rather than credit card??
> 
> ...


Just do money order next time


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> Why do these seem like trophies?
> View attachment 4429056


They can be once they are planted and grown


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 29, 2019)

I got 14 different strains from gps. Don't know how long it will take me to pop them thou


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2019)

Had 5 bodega, one was presex'd a male. The last 4 just hit flower tent tonight along with 6 roasted garlic margy.

Here a they are from above.


----------



## k0rps (Nov 30, 2019)

Anyone else feel a lil dirty after sending in their crypto?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2019)

k0rps said:


> Anyone else feel a lil dirty after sending in their crypto?


lol. Not quite, but I almost bought one more pack of reg seeds last night and I might have felt guilty about that. Then I decided that what I have is plenty, and that there will be more sales.


----------



## k0rps (Nov 30, 2019)

Haha, yeah I almost did the same thing last night!! But had to come back to the realization I've got limited space indoors til next season, when even more seeds will be out 

Thanks Heisen and Gu for the collab ~ Looking forward to trying out the purple crunchh!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 30, 2019)

k0rps said:


> Haha, yeah I almost did the same thing last night!! But had to come back to the realization I've got limited space indoors til next season, when even more seeds will be out
> 
> Thanks Heisen and Gu for the collab ~ Looking forward to trying out the purple crunchh!


I noticed the purple crunch sold out. Hopefully that one will be back because it was my second choice. Mostly because of that crazy purple cola in the pic. I’m guessing my gelato 33 cross will be sufficiently similar to the do-si-dos cross that I should get some killer purps.


----------



## k0rps (Nov 30, 2019)

Western Grail tester @ 5 weeks before taking clones and chopping him. Thick leaves with deep lines, strong OG structure and smell.

Absolutely love the genetics!


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Nov 30, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> Man just I had a whole pack of barnburner that would germinate I had high hopes for it too! I popped some raindance, maverick and cake and chem to keep me busy but I was really liking forward to that one, that’s the only pack I’ve ever had germination issues with gps.


Curing now ... maybe 3 or 4 days in jars . The yield wasnt as large as my city slicker. But has the terpene profile I like. That sour gassy fuel funk. Honestly I do think my best pheno out of my 4 plants was a city slicker . Super sticky , super frosty. But I'll wait a few more weeks before I try it out. I've become a weed snob and if my weed isn't as good as the bud i can buy , y waste my time and my bud?? I'll just wait for the cure!


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Nov 30, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Very excited about these. Haven't had a solid diesel for some years. And how could purple punch and wedding cake be bad..View attachment 4418374
> Ordered on Oct 25th. Shipped out on Nov 1st.


I have same too strains for my next run .. I'm gonna pop seeds maybe tonight or tomorrow after I clean up. My heart is telling me to just pop 3 shoreline sour d. But I'm second guessing myself feeling like I could b missing out on some fire in purple cake. Also , I almost feel stupid typing this but the price is a deterrent. Shoreline sour d is cheapest fem available. I kno price and quality arent always aligned. And I should b happy to get a strain I really wanted for a steal but part of me wonders if it is cheapest on menu for a reason. But really it's just not the hype right which is the real reason it is so cheap. I'm thinking way too hard about this lol.


----------



## oilfield bud (Nov 30, 2019)

Can't wait to flip these girls after Christmas. They are gonna be monsters


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 30, 2019)

Gmoozy, its been a struggle, the only two out of the pack that lives, many months to get here, I thought these two were also dead at seedling but nursed them back. I have them cloned, one of the clones, the better one is already a decent sized plant much healthier with better structure

Smells like the two phenos of my gmo cake almost the exact same smell, two of my gmo cake smells the same really unpleasant stink, third one smells different more pleasant. One of them(right plant)looks like its turning into something decent while the other(left plant)in the first bud pic is weird, very small buds, low yield, airy, I dont think I like it...

Ill rerun the other plant on the right but that one also looks like low yield, small buds time will tell


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 30, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I'm liking the sour cookies. But they don't shop till December 7th


They don’t ship till the 7th ?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 30, 2019)

YerpGodMarley said:


> They don’t ship till the 7th ?


They are outta stock now.


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 30, 2019)

What does the keeper pheno of cackleberry look and smell like? I'm assuming it's a cherry diesel leaning pheno? Any help would be appreciated, I'm digging through these


----------



## hellmutt bones (Nov 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Had 5 bodega, one was presex'd a male. The last 4 just hit flower tent tonight along with 6 roasted garlic margy.
> 
> Here a they are from above.
> View attachment 4429084


Them socks look comfy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 30, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Them socks look comfy.


Lol, I always seem to capture my feet in those over head shots. Photography is not my strong suit.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 1, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin,look at raindance.
That will knock you out cold .


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 1, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> What does the keeper pheno of cackleberry look and smell like? I'm assuming it's a cherry diesel leaning pheno? Any help would be appreciated, I'm digging through these




Here is my keeper cackleberry. Still running her a year later. Sour cherry lemonade smells and flavor that translates. She’s sort of finicky. Absolutely crushes outside too. Made crosses this year with my Eagle Scout male. The most sour cannabis I’ve grown.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2019)

kaneboy said:


> TerrapinBlazin,look at raindance.
> That will knock you out cold .


being a deadhead of course I looked at that one and it’s one of the next ones I’ll get after I grow these 4 packs out. Did anyone else just see that Topanga canyon OG S1 that Just showed up? Good price for feminized. They have purple mac back in stock too.

EDIT: the purple mac, Topanga canyon OG s1, and black banana cookies s1 are back for sale most likely because of orders that fell through. Only one pack in stock for each of those strains. Act fast. I would def get the Topanga right now if I had the money. I want to get some sort of mac cross next time they have a sale. I can’t stand the taste of banana and avoid any and every banana strain.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 1, 2019)

Heisen Adub s1


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 1, 2019)

BBC s1


----------



## santacruztodd (Dec 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Heisen Adub s1
> View attachment 4429928View attachment 4429929View attachment 4429930View attachment 4429931


I'll take a double!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 1, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> Anyone sitting on a pack of TNT they won’t be getting around too?



I'm your huckleberry.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 1, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies 

#1

#2

#3


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 1, 2019)

LubdaNugs said:


> Sundae Banana Cookies
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4430147
> ...


I bet the nose on those are off the chain..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 1, 2019)

Those are super pretty! I really enjoyed the review you posted of the pebble pusher on GPS’s site btw. Makes me really excited about finding a FPOG pheno in mine.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 2, 2019)

I was really excited for my black friday order
I tried calling the number they sent me in the email and left a message..
now that its two days later and they werent open, my order is cancelled again..
this sux lol I missed out on the purple crunch, and now I lose out on my 50% seeds i was getting. I know they are on sale today for 40%.. but this is lame.
I missed out on my other order that had the sour cookies on it too. I guess I'm gonna have to just wait.. I'll try giving them a call soon hopefully they will fulfill my order... MANNN 
this payment shit is such a hassle...


----------



## Nizza (Dec 2, 2019)

k0rps said:


> Haha, yeah I almost did the same thing last night!! But had to come back to the realization I've got limited space indoors til next season, when even more seeds will be out
> 
> Thanks Heisen and Gu for the collab ~ Looking forward to trying out the purple crunchh!


let me know how the crunch is..


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 2, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I was really excited for my black friday order
> I tried calling the number they sent me in the email and left a message..
> now that its two days later and they werent open, my order is cancelled again..
> this sux lol I missed out on the purple crunch, and now I lose out on my 50% seeds i was getting. I know they are on sale today for 40%.. but this is lame.
> ...


just send cash in a envelope with tracking fold the cash in paper like its a note


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Dec 2, 2019)

evergreengardener said:


> just send cash in a envelope with tracking fold the cash in paper like its a note



For anyone sending cash - use Scotch tape to secure it, it prevents it from sliding around. Loose cash is easily distinguishable in an envelope. Just an added bit of peace of mind for y'all


----------



## Nizza (Dec 2, 2019)

thanks. Thats how I started getting them at first and I think i will just pay the shipping to send money now instead of deal with this BS. I wonder if gu will hook me up..


----------



## Nizza (Dec 2, 2019)

Just got off the phone with green point, they fulfilled both of my orders! Incoming sour cookies and purple crunch!
Thanks a lot Greenpoint you rock and I am glad I can pay with a card now for my souvenirs 
now the mail waiting game begins! now to show an update on the east coast stardawgs top pic and copper chems bottom pic day 27 after flip for all of them. Using nectar of the gods and some bio-bizz here and there.

this shit made my day happy cyber monday!


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 2, 2019)

Took down 3 gmo cakes recently, one was crappy not much smell, the two other ones were pretty decent, im not a fan of the smell...I think the gmo is dominant because both my gmoozy has the same smell as gmo cake...Looks potent

///Just finished trimming...potent stuff it fully ripened and reminds me of my og kush fully ripened..im happy


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey guys, just caught onto GPS, f******* amazing!

Super stoked I was able to snag Purple Punch, Purple Crash, Ice Cream Punch, and Orange Blossom Special over the past few days at an amazing price.

Wish I had grabbed the Purple MAC, but didn't know the strain (not available in my area).

Will Purple MAC be restocked at some point? Sure sounds like that was the real winner amongst the fem seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 2, 2019)

Three Blizzard Bush at 9 weeks ranging from deep purple to yellow green staying smallish in under a gallon of ROLS. One is especially frosty and dark. Trykes still quite clear but some amber showing lately. Can’t give a smell report as they are living with 4 MonkeySkunk chucks and they are stinkasses. These BB are very close.

Two Tomahawk at 4 weeks are very different phenos, one with continued growth and stretching and long narrow leaves. Other one could pass for straight Indica. Lemon/stale piss on that Sativa.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2019)

Swung by the post office after work and found this waiting for me, along with a new pack of jiffy pellets in my mailbox at home. 2 plus 2 and all that shit. Time to start some beans. This stuff sure gets to Albuquerque super quick.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 2, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Swung by the post office after work and found this waiting for me, along with a new pack of jiffy pellets in my mailbox at home. 2 plus 2 and all that shit. Time to start some beans. This stuff sure gets to Albuquerque super quick.
> 
> View attachment 4430633


Nice boots. Better put some polish on them sukas. 
CODE: BLACK50 IS STILL IN EFFECT!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 2, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Nice boots. Better put some polish on them sukas.
> CODE: BLACK50 IS STILL IN EFFECT!


lol I only wore them to work today because I was waiting on a new pair of insoles for my work shoes. I hate taking a $160 pair of ariats onto a jobsite because they get wrecked. I actually do all the serious repair with straight beeswax and a dab torch. The polish is just to make it look shiny at the end. As Trey famously said, “whatever you do, take care of your shoes” 

I wanted to give one last compliment to @Gu~ and everyone at GPS. These ice cream punch seeds are quite possibly the biggest, prettiest, tiger-stripey beans I have ever laid eyes upon. It was almost difficult to plant them because of how gorgeous they are. I’ve never seen beans this big and healthy looking from a seedbank. I’m stoked to see how the first two phenos come out.


----------



## lambandtuna (Dec 2, 2019)

purple punch s1 is out of stock :/


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 3, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> lol I only wore them to work today because I was waiting on a new pair of insoles for my work shoes. I hate taking a $160 pair of ariats onto a jobsite because they get wrecked. I actually do all the serious repair with straight beeswax and a dab torch. The polish is just to make it look shiny at the end. As Trey famously said, “whatever you do, take care of your shoes”
> 
> I wanted to give one last compliment to @Gu~ and everyone at GPS. These ice cream punch seeds are quite possibly the biggest, prettiest, tiger-stripey beans I have ever laid eyes upon. It was almost difficult to plant them because of how gorgeous they are. I’ve never seen beans this big and healthy looking from a seedbank. I’m stoked to see how the first two phenos come out.
> 
> View attachment 4430690


Ice cream punch was heisenbeans, unfortunately he left RIU to run ChuckersParadise. He has a YouTube channel, where he uploaded a video showing all the of his parent strains and explaining a bit which ones stretch, which ones yield, etc.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 3, 2019)

Just chopped those 4 Blizzard Bush at 64 days with trichs rapidly going amber spending little time in the cloudy state. Up to 20% amber with amber trichs in almost every scope shot. Dense trich growth on all three. Not really smelly but some earthy notes. Easy to grow with no troubles and did very well in such small containers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

One little thing I wanted to revisit was my bad experience with Coinbase. I still haven’t gotten my money back. There’s now a 3 day hold on my withdrawal. I had to direct my bank to never approve any transaction from them just in case they decided to keep my info. I looked them up on Better Business Bureau to file a complaint and saw that they are not BBB accredited and have an F rating, as well as almost 700 complaints against them. This is the first time I’ve looked up a company on BBB and then not said my piece about them. I knew it would be pointless. I want to be clear that I don’t blame GPS for this in any way. Shady payment processors take advantage of merchants and customers alike. Once I reverted to my normal method for paying with crypto everything went super smooth.

I want to suggest an alternative, which is to set up a wallet on Bitcoin.com and put instructions on the site for depositing payments into that wallet. Nirvana uses bitcoin.com and that’s actually how I discovered this method that works so well. Coinbase is now confirmed super shady. Keep in mind that this was a result of my attempt to use Coinbase like I use square cash. I didn’t see any way to pay with crypto in one step and coinbase’s processor tries to direct you into opening an account and immediately depositing money. Square cash is so much better. Do they have a crypto processor for online shops? IME Square has by far the best financial platforms. Blows PayPal and everyone else out of the water.

Coinbase on BBB —https://www.bbb.org/us/ca/san-francisco/profile/financial-services/coinbase-inc-1116-454104/overview-of-bbb-ratings


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 3, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> One little thing I wanted to revisit was my bad experience with Coinbase. I still haven’t gotten my money back. There’s now a 3 day hold on my withdrawal. I had to direct my bank to never approve any transaction from them just in case they decided to keep my info. I looked them up on Better Business Bureau to file a complaint and saw that they are not BBB accredited and have an F rating, as well as almost 700 complaints against them. I want to be clear that I don’t blame GPS for this in any way. Once I reverted to my normal method for paying with crypto everything went super smooth.
> 
> I want to suggest an alternative, which is to set up a wallet on Bitcoin.com and put instructions on the site for depositing payments into that wallet. Nirvana uses bitcoin.com and that’s actually how I discovered this method that works so well. Coinbase is now confirmed super shady. Keep in mind that this was a result of my attempt to use Coinbase like I use square cash. I didn’t see any way to pay with crypto in one step and coinbase’s processor tries to direct you into opening an account and immediately depositing money. Square cash is so much better. Do they have a crypto processor for online shops? IME Square has by far the best financial platforms. Blows PayPal and everyone else out of the water.
> 
> View attachment 4431011


It sounds like a lot of complaints about Coinbase are because of the holds associated with bank transfers (ACH). If you link your Coinbase account to a Credit/Debit card, any BTC you purchase is available immediately for Crypto purchases. I had no troubles purhcasing via Coinbase, other than a transaction that took a while to be verified, but that's not Coinbase's fault (it happens sometimes when verifying blockchains).

Not trying to take away from your experiences, it definitely sounds frustrating, but just wanting to offer another POV on the subject.

Cheers,
E


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 3, 2019)

@TerrapinBlazin
Yeah that's a good alternative. I hate coinbase with a passion. Lots of speculation about market fixing and some other things they have, are, or might be doing.. I also don't like or agree with bitcoin itself, It's slow, its expensive, its not secure or anonymous at all. I really only deal with Monero as it makes sense, it's pretty fast, and is basically completely fungible and anonymous. I do have some holding in some other coins too. That being said, I've had an account at coinbase since they came out and haven't ever had any issues, but I don't use it unless I'm wanting to buy some ETH or use it to cash out, but then its an ~8 day wait just to get the ETH so you have to know what you need well in advance.
---
I messaged GPS about maybe looking at coinpayments.net instead of coinbase as then they could take almost any crypto then, and still use coinbase to cash out to whatever fiat. Attitude and a couple other banks use it and I've used it for years to collect donations and such so I know its legit. However they don't have a way to buy crypto on their platform, just a way to cash out any of them you may receive. So you'd still need to get the crypto from elsewhere. Sadness.

On the flipside, if you already have ETH/LTC/BTC then you can send it to coinbase and have it available within minutes to spend at GPS or wherever.
But whatever you do, NEVER leave any crypto on an exchange, coinbase or otherwise. Always transfer it to your personal secure wallet if you have any amount you wouldn't want to randomly lose overnight.

I haven't tried or heard of square before, will look into that.

@MtRainDog
That's definitely an option but some banks/cards ban coinbase/buying any crypto whatsoever. Sometimes bank transfer is the only option.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

MtRainDog said:


> It sounds like a lot of complaints about Coinbase are because of the holds associated with bank transfers (ACH). If you link your Coinbase account to a Credit/Debit card, any BTC you purchase is available immediately for Crypto purchases. I had no troubles purhcasing via Coinbase, other than a transaction that took a while to be verified, but that's not Coinbase's fault (it happens sometimes when verifying blockchains).
> 
> Not trying to take away from your experiences, it definitely sounds frustrating, but just wanting to offer another POV on the subject.
> 
> ...


I only used my CC. I gave them my bank account number to open the account but used my card. The big problem with them is that they give you no information on these holds beforehand. No warning that there will be hidden fees either, but that’s why they’re called “hidden fees”. There isn’t even any fine print on the mobile app.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> @TerrapinBlazin
> Yeah that's a good alternative. I hate coinbase with a passion. Lots of speculation about market fixing and some other things they have, are, or might be doing.. I also don't like or agree with bitcoin itself, It's slow, its expensive, its not secure or anonymous at all. I really only deal with Monero as it makes sense, it's pretty fast, and is basically completely fungible and anonymous. I do have some holding in some other coins too. That being said, I've had an account at coinbase since they came out and haven't ever had any issues, but I don't use it unless I'm wanting to buy some ETH or use it to cash out, but then its an ~8 day wait just to get the ETH so you have to know what you need well in advance.
> ---
> I messaged GPS about maybe looking at coinpayments.net instead of coinbase as then they could take almost any crypto then, and still use coinbase to cash out to whatever fiat. Attitude and a couple other banks use it and I've used it for years to collect donations and such so I know its legit. However they don't have a way to buy crypto on their platform, just a way to cash out any of them you may receive. So you'd still need to get the crypto from elsewhere. Sadness.
> ...


That’s interesting. You probably know Square by it’s colloquial name “cash app”. You can transfer crypto into and out of the square account. Withdrawals and deposits are available as soon as blockchain confirms. Crypto purchases from your cc are available immediately. I probably don’t even need my wallet on Bitcoin.com but I’ve had it forever and it’s easy.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 3, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I only used my CC. I gave them my bank account number to open the account but used my card. *The big problem with them is that they give you no information on these holds beforehand*. There isn’t even any fine print on the mobile app.


Yep, that's the complaint I see over and over again. I've only linked a CC (no bank acct linked ever) and I can purchase BTC immediately and spend it immediately, no issues at all. I did also link my PayPal to it for withdrawls, and a withdraw (to my PayPal) takes only a couple minutes to complete.


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 3, 2019)

Any discount codes for greenpoint


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 3, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> Any discount codes for greenpoint


"ROLLITUP"


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 3, 2019)

MtRainDog said:


> "ROLLITUP"


Thanks but I think I’ll wait that code is like 5% won’t even cover shipping. Can’t believe I missed out on the Black Friday one 50% off smh


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> Thanks but I think I’ll wait that code is like 5% won’t even cover shipping. Can’t believe I missed out on the Black Friday one 50% off smh


And the cyber Monday one for 40%. That ended yesterday. I’m sure there will be a Christmas sale and you’ll get your good deal before too long.

Also I just read in another post that the feminized strain I got (ice cream punch) was developed by another person called “heisenbeans”. Being from Albuquerque I love the name. I also like to learn as much as I can about what I’m growing, so if anyone has some backstory on this guy and his gear, I’d be really interested to learn it. It still hasn’t been a full year since I started growing so yeah I’m a noob :/

EDIT: whoohoo! My bank sided with me on my dispute against Coinbase and credited one of the transactions. I wonder if the Coinbase refund will go through too now. I might actually end up profiting from this shitshow.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 3, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> And the cyber Monday one for 40%. That ended yesterday. I’m sure there will be a Christmas sale and you’ll get your good deal before too long.
> 
> Also I just read in another post that the feminized strain I got (ice cream punch) was developed by another person called “heisenbeans”. Being from Albuquerque I love the name. I also like to learn as much as I can about what I’m growing, so if anyone has some backstory on this guy and his gear, I’d be really interested to learn it. It still hasn’t been a full year since I started growing so yeah I’m a noob :/


He is a breeder that makes some of the seeds you see on GPS. Some of the strains on his site are the same, or really similar:









Heisenbeans


Cannabis Seeds Direct from the Breeder




heisenbeans.com





His Adub S1 is really popular.

Of all the "purps" GPS just dropped, the Ice Cream Punch stood out to me too, I love Cookies X GDP crosses! It should be similar to my Sin Mintz. Also really wanted that Purple MAC, and there happens to be 1 in stock at them moment on GPS, but at full price... ouch. Someone better snag them before I do!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

Hell yeah thanks for the info.


----------



## Rolloff (Dec 3, 2019)

MtRainDog said:


> He is a breeder that makes some of the seeds you see on GPS. Some of the strains on his site are the same, or really similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the ice cream punch? That’s one of the ones I wanted. Is there any vanilla flavor to it or is grape.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

Rolloff said:


> How was the ice cream punch? That’s one of the ones I wanted. Is there any vanilla flavor to it or is grape.


I’ll tell you in about 4 months, lol. It did not appear to be the most potent of the feminized seeds — I rarely purchase a strain for its THC, but it did appear to be the best tasting, and one of the most colorful. I’m hoping that the yield will be decent with the Larry OG and GDP genetics. I make rosin and a strain’s ability to dump a 20+ percent yield of terpy goodness is way more important than the THC content of the bud. Most rosin is about 80% regardless of what strain it was made from, but the right strain makes all the difference with flavor and yield. I bought the punch and the orange blossom special specifically for making rosin. I’ll start logs on all four strains once I put them under the HPS, and I’m hoping to post a whole bunch of killer squish porn on here and reddit.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 3, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Hell yeah thanks for the info.








#Heisenbeans Genetics


Edited To make everyone happy Heisenbeans crosses below, Can be purchased at greenpoint Seeds or heisenbeans.com Report all issues and complaints here. Also opinions are welcome. I love opinions. Bridezilla - Gorilla Glue#4 X Wedding Cake Space Gorilla - Alien OG X Gorilla Gle #4 DubStep -...



chuckersparadise.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

Wow he’s got some nice gear too. I’m guessing that chucker’s paradise site is more for breeding specific discussion instead of general cultivation?

I’ve got a big bottle of really good colloidal silver in my first aid kit and I’d be lying if I said I hadn’t given a lot of thought to doing my own chucks, but I’m not sure that the amount of work involved would be adequately rewarding — at this point anyway. I would be worried about bunk pollen hanging around and contaminating future attempts. I grow mushrooms and know a thing or two about sterile technique and I’m still apprehensive about trying it.

On that note, what’s the chance of getting a really good pheno with an S1 cross? I know cannabis only self pollinates in extreme conditions, but I read that silver inhibits the production of female flowers so that male flowers form by default, instead of from stress. Seems like the effect would be different, more like how naturally self pollinating plants work. I’m curious to learn a lot more.


----------



## Hempire828 (Dec 3, 2019)

Update on the Cowboy Kush!!! Str8 killer!! Bout a month into the cure and she is blazing!! 
GG4 is loud.. I opened a jar of this is my friends car to let him see it.. he had the GG4 out.. all you could smell was that Cowboy Kush!! And this shit will put you on your back!!! That diesel gassy aroma.. shit just stank!!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 3, 2019)

3 Purple Cake, 3 Black Banana Cookies, 3 G-MOozy


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 3, 2019)

MtRainDog said:


> He is a breeder that makes some of the seeds you see on GPS. Some of the strains on his site are the same, or really similar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He makes all the fem seeds you see at gps.
He threw the adub mother out due to too many intersex issues when breeding it.
You want to see what he does just open YouTube and search the same name.

Gps will be were you find the new drops

but check there from time to time to never know what might be up


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2019)

OBS just sprouted and pebble pusher is coming along nicely. This part is a lot harder with reg seeds not knowing what I have yet.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Dec 3, 2019)

Damn post office in FL lost my money order. I was sure someone jacked it and was going to cancel it but got good news today. Should be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 4, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow he’s got some nice gear too. I’m guessing that chucker’s paradise site is more for breeding specific discussion instead of general cultivation?


It leans more toward that but its pretty general cultivation , less newbs and more guys swapping chucks and stuff.



Try it, its fun and not that difficult, possibly look into STS instead as its a lot less work than CS and yeah you want to be careful, but even my first effort went well, Harvested a 1lb plant with 4 colas I pollenated , I had a few stray beans I found where I didn't want them, but that was my error.
Maybe check out this thread here , same thread can be found over there too.





Schwaggy P's Random Stuff


Sorry if my questions have been gone over. I wish I had time to go thru the thread thoroughly. My wife is epileptic and my kid has bad ptsd. I've dealt with phsychosis(I probably spelt that wrong) for a year at a whack. It's almost ruined my family. I got 3 awesome kids but they go thru a lot...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2019)

3 chopped Blizzard Bush from yesterday and the drying closet is all about hash stink of dank. Actual mix volume in their containers was 1/2 gallon ROLS.

Copper Chem f2 (@Amos Otis) in the Underdog for first herb today. Will have to sprout f3s soon as seeding was successful with f2. Also have 3 Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 in veg.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 4, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> On that note, what’s the chance of getting a really good pheno with an S1 cross? I know cannabis only self pollinates in extreme conditions, but I read that silver inhibits the production of female flowers so that male flowers form by default, instead of from stress. Seems like the effect would be different, more like how naturally self pollinating plants work. I’m curious to learn a lot more.


If you're talking about a true S1 (offspring from a "selfed" mother, ie. Purple Punch S1), then your chances should be pretty good. The breeder would've selected their best mother for the selfing process, and the resulting S1 should display little phenotype variation.

If you're talking about the resulting crosses from using the mother's "selfed" pollen on an unrelated female, I think you basically have a F1 cross that happens to produce 100% female offspring.

What are your chances of finding a good pheno? If you buy beans from a reputable breeder with solid genetics, then for a personal grower, I'd say you can find at least 1 worthy keeper in every pack on average, whether it's a pack of fem'd beans, S1's, or F1's.

Commercial growers and breeders will have very different expectations when it comes to finding keepers. They might be looking for a very specific trait to use in a breeding program, and will select from much larger populations than most of us. So for them, they probably require 10 packs to find a keeper.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 4, 2019)

Trying some Black Gold f2 bud, oh yeah! Just as good as Greenpoint original which was a very nice up high with face rush capabilities but that familiar time fuck is loud and clear. Lemon/black pepper and piss smells. Powerful shit. Black Gold was my first Greenpoint purchase maybe 3 years ago.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 4, 2019)

@MtRainDog @coreywebster Thank you both. I’ve read a little about STS but just haven’t looked into sourcing it. You can buy CS anywhere. As for my question about S1s, yes I was talking about self pollinating a favorite pheno. Clones go senescent after a while and I was thinking an S1 pollination would be a great way to preserve something long term. From my understanding there are two mechanisms for self pollination — rodelization and herming out from stress. My understanding is if a plant herms out from stress and self pollinates it will cause every future generation to herm out as well. OTOH with chemical signal manipulation it more closely mimics natural rodelization.


----------



## coreywebster (Dec 4, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> @MtRainDog @coreywebster Thank you both. I’ve read a little about STS but just haven’t looked into sourcing it. You can buy CS anywhere. As for my question about S1s, yes I was talking about self pollinating a favorite pheno. Clones go senescent after a while and I was thinking an S1 pollination would be a great way to preserve something long term. From my understanding there are two mechanisms for self pollination — rodelization and herming out from stress. My understanding is if a plant herms out from stress and self pollinates it will cause every future generation to herm out as well. OTOH with chemical signal manipulation it more closely mimics natural rodelization.


Apart from the amount of work it takes I opted for sts because there are a lot of cs sprays which will say they are x ppm and are not even close to what they claim. I built a little cs maker but I wasn't sure how many ppms I would have as a result so went for sts because following instructions would give me an exact result.

I didn't want to take the chance of all that spraying and find out my cs was too weak and have the reversal fail.

Guess that was just first time nerves though.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 4, 2019)

Heads up to Aussies, I think my Purple Cake I ordered in late Oct has been popped by customs.
No notice or anything, just never arrived.

I still placed a BF sale order to be delivered to a different address so I'm pretty confident I just got unlucky on that one pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 4, 2019)

The nice thing about chuckers forum you dont get threads locked for absolutely no reason. You dont get post deleted for answering questions. 

A lot less hater action.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The nice thing about chuckers forum you dont get threads locked for absolutely no reason. You dont get post deleted for answering questions.
> 
> A lot less hater action.


That’s a good thing. I’ve noticed some of that on here. It’s my policy to avoid making controversial posts and IMO nothing ruins a forum more than drama and gratuitous shit talking. I’ll check them out for sure. I really want to be competent with self pollinating my good phenos because of what I said earlier about preserving the genetics. I’m definitely open to trying some crosses down the road once I’m willing to dedicate a lot of time and effort to unpredictable results. From my understanding the only way to know if your pollen is good is to grow out the crosses. There is apparently no way to tell beforehand. That seems to me like there will be a really high failure to success ratio.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 4, 2019)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Heads up to Aussies, I think my Purple Cake I ordered in late Oct has been popped by customs.
> No notice or anything, just never arrived.
> 
> I still placed a BF sale order to be delivered to a different address so I'm pretty confident I just got unlucky on that one pack.


False alarm!

They finally showed up today.
Yay!
They obviously took the scenic route.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 5, 2019)

pig whistle, chinook haze, sour cookies, stardawg f2, and texas chem are all the sativa leaning hybrids I have. 

I am growing out copper chem and east coast stardawg right now all under qb288's. I would like to grow a sativa leaning plant if anyone recommends it under my quantums. If they will be better for outside or something I'll save them for outdoors and grow a regular hybrid or maybe a very indica dominant hybrid this time inside. I was considering the G-moozy if I do another one because it states it is 90% indica so that would be a fun time growing a super indica plant as well. Any suggestions are appreciated! Just trying to figure out what to start for my next seeds.

The line up:Cowboy kush, G-moozy, GG4 s1, Pig whistle, california cannon, chinook haze, cherry wine s1 (hemp), raindance, banana orange daiquiri, bodega bubblegum, eagle scout, bison breath, sour cookies, stardawg f2, texas chem, catalina wine mixer, snake oil, pebble pusher, pioneer kush, purple crunch

Some of these packs I just ordered, but my plants should be ready in a month so I'm looking forward a bit so I am ahead of the game. I plan on popping a pack in the next week or two, and plan on mono cropping in each tent so I have two packs I could pick


----------



## Smokesteve (Dec 5, 2019)

I've heard some strange things about G Moozy and I have 2 that are 2 weeks into 12/12 one is tall the other is tall AF with large internode spacing giant leaves.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 5, 2019)

Just got confirmation my money order was received. Caaaannot wait for these beans! Purple MAC, Purple Crunch, Stardawg f2 just to name a few.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m hoping some of the beans I put in jiffy pellets Monday night will sprout by this weekend. I know it takes longer this time if year but waiting for them to sprout is difficult.


----------



## goMM (Dec 5, 2019)

First GPS pack let’s get it crackin capt’n


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 5, 2019)

joeko420 said:


> Just got confirmation my money order was received. Caaaannot wait for these beans! Purple MAC, Purple Crunch, Stardawg f2 just to name a few.


I got that confirmation on Friday but no shipping info yet. Have my blackfriday order on hold I'm not sending anything till the older one ships haven't had the best of luck with shipping hope its better this time.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 5, 2019)

Updates on my Doc's and Jelly Pies. 4 of the plants are at 66 days and have very few few amber trics at this time. The last plant in the back left is a JP that was started later than the others. Harvest time is coming soon. The plants are: Jelly Pies in left rear and center, Doc's in right rear, right front, and left front.

Doc number 1 (right rear)

Doc 3 ("Green Pheno", left front)


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 5, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I got that confirmation on Friday but no shipping info yet. Have my blackfriday order on hold I'm not sending anything till the older one ships haven't had the best of luck with shipping hope its better this time.


Yeah I'm in the same boat, I ordered with crypto tho, on the 20th and 28th and both orders still say processing. Luckily I can't use these new beans until closer to summer 2020 so I'm not really in a rush here but still. Attitude shipped beans to me quicker and they're overseas. I can understand if its a mom and pop shop tho, I'm sure they were slammed with the sales so just trying to be patient.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2019)

I’m guessing it’s safe to assume that if one of the ice cream punch beans I put in a jiffy pellet on Monday hasn’t germinated yet then it’s a dud? I’ve got a bad habit of checking my seeds a couple days after I plant them. It gives me peace of mind when I pull that bit of peat moss back and see a taproot. Sucks that happened to one of the fem seeds but it’s just part of growing. I’m leaving that pellet alone for a few more days to see if anything happens. One of the snake oil beans I planted on Monday has already sprouted. So far I’ve averaged about 75% germination on these greenpoint seeds so I may try soaking or paper towels even though I don’t like handling germinated beans. Maybe they don’t like the jiffy pellets, because at least one bean from the pebble pusher, OBS, and ice cream punch has been a dud. I’ll calculate an actual germination percentage for all 20 greenpoint beans I’ve planted in the past 2 weeks in a couple more days.


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 5, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Updates on my Doc's and Jelly Pies. 4 of the plants are at 66 days and have very few few amber trics at this time. The last plant in the back left is a JP that was started later than the others. Harvest time is coming soon. The plants are: Jelly Pies in left rear and center, Doc's in right rear, right front, and left front.
> View attachment 4432084
> Doc number 1 (right rear)
> View attachment 4432085
> ...


Man that Doc Holiday looks scrumptious! Did they stretch a lot after flip to flower?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 5, 2019)

AlienAthena said:


> Man that Doc Holiday looks scrumptious! Did they stretch a lot after flip to flower?


Yeah, I am super excited about the Docs. 2 of the 3 stretched quite a bit. The right rear and left front plants are the tallest Docs at a little over 3'. These plants were grown with no veg time - 12/12 from seed. Hoping for a pound out of this grow, expecting 8+ zips. Not bad for a 2x3 cabinet!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 5, 2019)

I have talked to greenpoint people because of a small issue and if your order is processing right now and charged for just wait~ they are processing a lot now and once they are actually shipped out it will tell you. Some strains aren't ready till dec 7th I think it said on a few of them but.. Any issues ive had have been resolved so far. I have alot of packs and getting through my first grow of their seeds now. half way through so 30-50 days to go!

rock on greenpoint great service and deals on all your stuff. Looking forward to the end product!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2019)

Yeah that’s why I ordered as soon as that sale started on Thursday night. I knew that they would be able to get those orders placed the night before out right away but that if I waited it would get jammed up.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 5, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m guessing it’s safe to assume that if one of the ice cream punch beans I put in a jiffy pellet on Monday hasn’t germinated yet then it’s a dud? I’ve got a bad habit of checking my seeds a couple days after I plant them. It gives me peace of mind when I pull that bit of peat moss back and see a taproot. Sucks that happened to one of the fem seeds but it’s just part of growing. I’m leaving that pellet alone for a few more days to see if anything happens. One of the snake oil beans I planted on Monday has already sprouted. So far I’ve averaged about 75% germination on these greenpoint seeds so I may try soaking or paper towels even though I don’t like handling germinated beans. Maybe they don’t like the jiffy pellets, because at least one bean from the pebble pusher, OBS, and ice cream punch has been a dud. I’ll calculate an actual germination percentage for all 20 greenpoint beans I’ve planted in the past 2 weeks in a couple more days.


I would dunk or paper towel method it. I’ve found that those methods with a bit of heat energy, like placing on top of a computer case, works really well. I usually call it a dud at 3-4 days tops


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 5, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m guessing it’s safe to assume that if one of the ice cream punch beans I put in a jiffy pellet on Monday hasn’t germinated yet then it’s a dud? I’ve got a bad habit of checking my seeds a couple days after I plant them. It gives me peace of mind when I pull that bit of peat moss back and see a taproot. Sucks that happened to one of the fem seeds but it’s just part of growing. I’m leaving that pellet alone for a few more days to see if anything happens. One of the snake oil beans I planted on Monday has already sprouted. So far I’ve averaged about 75% germination on these greenpoint seeds so I may try soaking or paper towels even though I don’t like handling germinated beans. Maybe they don’t like the jiffy pellets, because at least one bean from the pebble pusher, OBS, and ice cream punch has been a dud. I’ll calculate an actual germination percentage for all 20 greenpoint beans I’ve planted in the past 2 weeks in a couple more days.


Would recommend doing 24 hr soak and paper towels. Or shot glass for 48hrs.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2019)

Good to know. I’ve never had any trouble with jiffy pellets but I’ll try a soak. I’ll leave this one in for a few more days. The other one that I planted on Monday is about to sprout. I had them right in front of my gas fireplace but I moved them to on top of my computer case. I have the jiffy pellets in pyrex dishes and they’re surrounded with damp vermiculite.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 5, 2019)

There is a new strain I think? It is purple Larry. I don't think I saw this one at blackfriday drop.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 5, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> There is a new strain I think? It is purple Larry. I don't think I saw this one at blackfriday drop.


You’re right. That’s definitely new.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 5, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies.

#1

#2

#3


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 6, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I have talked to greenpoint people because of a small issue and if your order is processing right now and charged for just wait~ they are processing a lot now and once they are actually shipped out it will tell you. Some strains aren't ready till dec 7th I think it said on a few of them but.. Any issues ive had have been resolved so far. I have alot of packs and getting through my first grow of their seeds now. half way through so 30-50 days to go!
> 
> rock on greenpoint great service and deals on all your stuff. Looking forward to the end product!


Yeah they've been super helpful and quick to reply. No issues with their customer service, and I just got notice they shipped out my seeds today. Looking forward to that mail ^^


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 6, 2019)

Woohoo just got notice the Ice Cream Wedding and Sour Cookies are shipped. Cant wait! 
Sadly I missed the Purple Mac twice. I'll be patient tho I know they'll be back.


----------



## goMM (Dec 6, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Woohoo just got notice the Ice Cream Wedding and Sour Cookies are shipped. Cant wait!
> Sadly I missed the Purple Mac twice. I'll be patient tho I know they'll be back.


Really looking forward to the ice cream wedding


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 6, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> I got that confirmation on Friday but no shipping info yet. Have my blackfriday order on hold I'm not sending anything till the older one ships haven't had the best of luck with shipping hope its better this time.


Says mine shipped USPS first class yesterday. That means it should be here early next week. Hope that's the case!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2019)

3 bodega bubblegum confirmed females, the top right is dark heart's sfv cut.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 7, 2019)

Cookies N chem Update week 7 of 12. Can you find the purple punch 2.0 in there, Her name is Waldo.


----------



## goMM (Dec 7, 2019)

SmokeyMcscrogin said:


> Cookies N chem Update week 7 of 12. Can you find the purple punch 2.0 in there, Her name is Waldo.View attachment 4432876View attachment 4432877View attachment 4432878


Bottom right


----------



## the real mccoy (Dec 7, 2019)

That one!


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 7, 2019)

Bridezilla wk 5 got away from me a little during the stretch first run of this strain 2 grew dense and med and 3 grew tall its smelling like juicy fruit right now


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 7, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies #1 just as lights were coming on.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 8, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> Bridezilla wk 5 got away from me a little during the stretch first run of this strain 2 grew dense and med and 3 grew tall its smelling like juicy fruit right now View attachment 4432985View attachment 4432986.
> 
> Short dense plant


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 8, 2019)

I dunno whats stinking up my yard more the gmoozy or the sundae stallion. I think its the sundae stallion its one stink arse chem smelling plant, I been sleeping in my bedroom to avoid the nauscous smell...

Took down 3 gmo cakes recently, one was decent pretty good but low yield, the other one was very ripe and good looking with lots of trichs but almost no smell and low yield,the smell it has is the same as the first. The third one is actually still growing but looks the crappiest of the 3 with some smell and the most yield ....


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 8, 2019)

Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


----------



## goMM (Dec 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


It’s a inconvenience but they’ll straighten you out I had the same thing happen a few weeks back and they’ll honor the sale


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Dec 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


Yeah, same here, I also already mailed cash and emailed them tracking for it.




goMM said:


> It’s a inconvenience but they’ll straighten you out I had the same thing happen a few weeks back and they’ll honor the sale


That's good to hear.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


It's cuz you used money order/cash option. No biggies. I believe the system has an automatic 7 day window to complete the payment before it auto cancels. Your order is fine, it just wasnt received in time for the system to capture complete. Email GPS and you will see your order is fine.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 8, 2019)

just call them up or email them and they'll hook you up. They got alot of stuff going on right now between the sale and getting those pre-orders out!
I called and the customer service was excellent as always. I know the customer service is good because i keep having payment issues lol xD


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 8, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


Its automated. They dont do it on purpose. The computer will push the orders to cancelled if the payment wasnt recieved but as soon as they get it you will be fine. This is the way I understand it as it worked the same on my site.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 8, 2019)

nc208 said:


> It's cuz you used money order/cash option. No biggies. I believe the system has an automatic 7 day window to complete the payment before it auto cancels. Your order is fine, it just wasnt received in time for the system to capture complete. Email GPS and you will see your order is fine.


Yeha hope you guys right cus I got the purple Mac and purple crunch. Thank you everyone for putting me at ease.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 8, 2019)

The customer service person even said before me even telling them what I was missing I was fine~ The orders that are all In are put aside even if it says canceled. It wouldn't hurt to give them a call or email them with your order number telling them what is going on. They messaged me back the same day to call them and picked up the phone after less than a minute on hold


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 9, 2019)

Sundae Stallion stinks of chem..small pot big yield, dense


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 9, 2019)

I’ll get some pics up soon but right now they all just look like sprouts. 5/5 snake oils sprouted. 5/7 pebble pushers sprouted, and 4/5 OBS sprouted. The biggest surprise is the ice cream punch. The one bean that I thought was a dud finally sprouted, a full two weeks after I put it in the jiffy pellet. Now I’m regretting planting the third, but w/e it just make for a more interesting pheno hunt.


----------



## SmokeyMcscrogin (Dec 9, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Ok. Ok I don't want to be a Debbie downer but just looked at my GPS account and it says that my last order was canceled?? Tha fuc? I just ordered it on blackfriday the 29th and sent the money order on Tuesday the 3rd. Either they received it already or its still in transit. I guess I will be calling them and emailing them again. This shit is annoying.


My order always cancels before My cash gets to Co. Your order will still be completed no problems


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 9, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ll get some pics up soon but right now they all just look like sprouts. 5/5 snake oils sprouted. 5/7 pebble pushers sprouted, and 4/5 OBS sprouted. The biggest surprise is the ice cream punch. The one bean that I thought was a dud finally sprouted, a full two weeks after I put it in the jiffy pellet. Now I’m regretting planting the third, but w/e it just make for a more interesting pheno hunt.


Heres the mom of your ice cream punch. Those seeds will be epic...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 9, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Heres the mom of your ice cream punch. Those seeds will be epic...


I thought long and hard about which feminized seed to buy. Price was not a consideration. That’s the one I just kept coming back to. Looks like my favorite kind of bud. I’m really excited to see the different phenos I get, and even more excited to pick out the best one and blow her up outdoors next year.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 9, 2019)

had to snag one of those purple crunches.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies. With a green leaf to show the contrast of how frighin dark she gets. It's truly tasty and lovely smoke, pleasant high that everyone who tries it loves. Like a Parisian pastry. Fruity and muffiny. 
Day 50


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 9, 2019)

Cookies n Chem. I can't seem to kick this one out. I almost have a few times. It's just not very cookie like but it's super nice. I'm searching thru other genetics for more cookie love. Been a while since I've had a heavy cookie... day 50


----------



## suthrngrwr (Dec 10, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Black Banana Cookies. With a green leaf to show the contrast of how frighin dark she gets. It's truly tasty and lovely smoke, pleasant high that everyone who tries it loves. Like a Parisian pastry. Fruity and muffiny. View attachment 4434451View attachment 4434453
> Day 50


Wow she is pretty and frosty! Day 50 harvest? Damn I need that! Hope I find a plant like that from the Orange Banana Daquiri pack I have going in veg!


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 10, 2019)

suthrngrwr said:


> Wow she is pretty and frosty! Day 50 harvest? Damn I need that! Hope I find a plant like that from the Orange Banana Daquiri pack I have going in veg!


Shell go another 6 days but looks fine to pull now. And I'm sure another extra week will make her a bit darker n gnarlier but I'm tryin hard to stay on schedule. 
Yeah I'm hoping for some killer phenos of the Daiquiri also. 6 seedlings under way, along with a buncha new GPS and heisens new crosses that just sound like they're gonna be epic in flavors colors and effects.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 10, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Black Banana Cookies. With a green leaf to show the contrast of how frighin dark she gets. It's truly tasty and lovely smoke, pleasant high that everyone who tries it loves. Like a Parisian pastry. Fruity and muffiny. View attachment 4434451View attachment 4434453
> Day 50


This is the mother of that plant. Amazing how.similar.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 10, 2019)

A still shot of the purple punch mom used in the crosses. This plant reeks like a strong pack.of skittles. The smell is undeniable. 

No filter no flash


----------



## Nizza (Dec 11, 2019)

I see mac punch, purple crunch, and stardawg f2's back in stock and low on the site.. no sales right now but just wanted to let yall know!
and sour cookies


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 11, 2019)

Took down a low yield gmoozy...Jesus lord it stinks the neighborhood up...Looks super potent too..My other plant looks even more potent with better yield....


----------



## Nizza (Dec 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Took down a low yield gmoozy...Jesus lord it stinks the neighborhood up...Looks super potent too..My other plant looks even more potent with better yield....


I was really thinking of popping my Gmoozy's next what did you think? any pics?
These are my east coast star dawgs at day 41 in my 5x5 with nectar of the gods. Got a little tip burn on that one from under watering lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 11, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I was really thinking of popping my Gmoozy's next what did you think? any pics?
> These are my east coast star dawgs at day 41 in my 5x5 with nectar of the gods. Got a little tip burn on that one from under watering lol


Its super dank, my other moozy is in a small pot with what looks like a decent yield for such a small pot...It looks way better then all my gmo cake plants I ran so far, in terms of potency..Very stretchy plants, very very stinky, frost monsters, my keeper pheno looks like it would be a scrog monster


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 11, 2019)

Just got confirmation that my last money order was recieved and the order that was canceled has been paid and ready for dispatch. And now the waiting game. I had another order was dispatched the 6th. Still waiting on that one. Fingers crossed


----------



## althor (Dec 12, 2019)

Placed my order on Black Friday, mailed MO the next day (Saturday). I have yet to receive an update, hopefully it will be processed soon.


----------



## joeko420 (Dec 12, 2019)

Ordered November 28
Sent MO December 2
Payment Confirmation December 5
Shipping Confirmation December 5
Received Seeds Today December 12
Shipped from CO to Socal

What an incredible sale! First time buying Greenpoint and will back for more in the future if what's been posted here is any indicator.  

Stardawg F2, Purple MAC, Purple Crush, Catalina Wine Cooler, Dynamite Diesel, Pioneer Kush
Cowboy Cookies, CA Cannon. Too many amazing options, how can I choose?!


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 13, 2019)

Hella backed up.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 13, 2019)

Gu~ said:


> Hella backed up.


Its cuz you're doin Santa's work.
Thank you for the great genetics!


----------



## gwheels (Dec 13, 2019)

I just cracked a jar of aged Wedding Night (it was called Walter White in those days)...wow its still good. I packed a few 1 cup jars when it was cured.

It is still in my top 3 heisenbean flavors...but every damned time i grow something new...it tastes good too.

I have the following beans and have grown them out. Now I was going to pick 2 keepers and then i got some awesome new gear so we might change it up.

The Heisenbeans I have in the collection...and guess what i have a total of 48 varietials at this time. I love variety. I love growing for me and most of all I love giving a pal a bag of dank awesomeness with a couple of gummies and a marble of hash. They dont have to report back..I know its good it works for me and that is a good barometer.

A-Dub was mental in effectiveness and that wonderful pine and lemon lime kind of taste. I found the plant was small and it was probably conditional. However the flavor of this bud is probably my favorite of everything I have smoked in a while. For some reason it reminds me of the first time I smoked Durban Poison. That is my favorite landrace of all time and it harkens to that. EXCEPT for the crazy strong part. Wow A-Dub will rock you and its flavor does not elude to that....its lemon lime and innocent BOOM

Stardawg Corey Haim Cut....monster tastey pine buds

Dubstep is the amazing combo of the two. I am going to run this probably next now that i have harvested the two above.

PurplePunch...the flavor got me but it was ridiculously strong and everyone i gifted it to said it was their favorite.
This is in the top 3 for me maybe forever. I did get lucky a lot in life and here i got lucky again. I had no idea what to order and after he asked about what i like he said you would like this (march 2019), and he did good. Its great.

Purple Cake...great flavor a lot more cake taste with a bit of grape.

GG4 i like it but the other flavors slay it for my taste

Wedding Dub the only one i have that i have not tasted...but wow does it smell good. I think i will like it the most of all

GMO Cake.. I hated it...it smells like a garlic armpit but....i made kief hash out of it...and it might stink but wow does that work. Then i made some ice hash and yeah that is why i didnt cull that awesome clone of the stanky garlic mom

They are all so different and effective. If I were to pick the best for effect and flavor...purple punch or purple cake.

Next up Wedding Dub (day 3


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2019)

Ended up with 4/5 females on bodega bubblegum. Was really expecting more males than females given stardawg's high male ratio I've heard about.

The last to show pistils was 4-5 days later to show than other plants so I'm guessing she'll flower the longest. 

Also have 1 runt. Pic below, she is tied to encourage side growth for a clone.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2019)

Why clone the runt?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Why clone the runt?


I clone most plants until I can see how they flower out, if i got room anyways. But ever since I found a remarkable runt/mutant blueberry pheno in my dutch passion bb in 2002 I try to give the runts a fair shake. 

If by 4 weeks flower she isn't looking top notch I'll toss her clone.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 13, 2019)

Really, years ago I flowered out a runt Northern Lights (Peak) that exploded in flower and is still my very best NL. Went dark purple with near single cola of big dense nugs. Pine and earthy! Trichs everywhere.


----------



## santacruztodd (Dec 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I clone most plants until I can see how they flower out, if i got room anyways. But ever since I found a remarkable runt/mutant blueberry pheno in my dutch passion bb in 2002 I try to give the runts a fair shake.
> 
> If by 4 weeks flower she isn't looking top notch I'll toss her clone.


I grew Dutch Passion BB a while back-two pound plants, no mold outdoors-nice smoke and thick colas. Everything else I got from Attitude and their freebies was schwag.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 13, 2019)

santacruztodd said:


> I grew Dutch Passion BB a while back-two pound plants, no mold outdoors-nice smoke and thick colas. Everything else I got from Attitude and their freebies was schwag.


Same here grew duch passion BB and was top shelf strain for sure.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 13, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Really, years ago I flowered out a runt Northern Lights (Peak) that exploded in flower and is still my very best NL. Went dark purple with near single cola of big dense nugs. Pine and earthy! Trichs everywhere.


I’ve found that with legit NL cuts, the runts tend to be where it’s at potency-wise for whatever reason.


----------



## laidlawj (Dec 14, 2019)

I just finished a grow with both Cowboy Cookies and Sky Warden. 

The CC i took down at day 75 of 12/12 and honestly it looked like it could go another week, but I was getting impatient and had some other girls ready to flower. It is the most aromatic funky smelling plant ive ever grown. Large yield and pretty frosty. I had 7/11 females and have only flowered 4 so far, but am saving the genetics. Out of the four I flowered one seems to be a keeper and visually looks to have a higher trichome production. Will definitely grow it again, but when I have time to let it go the full 80 days. Dont have dry weight yet but looks to be at least 1.5# in a 4 x 4. 

The Sky Warden was a nice surprise. Super frosty and the frostiest thing I've grown recently besides purple punch. The high is great and fairly sedative/relaxing with a hint of anti anxiety/ euphoria. Smells piney and out of the four females i had I haven't been able to decide on one and will run all four again. Each pheno had smallish dense nugs that were covered with trichomes. Mid sized yield, but I'm definitely excited about the strain. Harvested after 8 weeks of 12/12.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Really, years ago I flowered out a runt Northern Lights (Peak) that exploded in flower and is still my very best NL. Went dark purple with near single cola of big dense nugs. Pine and earthy! Trichs everywhere.





iShatterBladderz said:


> I’ve found that with legit NL cuts, the runts tend to be where it’s at potency-wise for whatever reason.


Those runts sometimes surprise us with their end product.

But I've also had runts that ended up being awful so it's a knock on wood roll of the dice.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 14, 2019)

I am not here to bash GPS but rather give you my experience with them. I have sent numerous payments to them at the Colorado location. It seems my first payment to the Florida location is missing and it has been over a month now. I am going to chalk it up as a loss because I did not send it tracked and insured. The order was only for $18 so that is why I did not. GPS has a great product (I don’t know about his Fem seeds I have not tried them) and don’t be afraid to do business with them, just make sure you send payment tracked and insured. Just wanted to share, thanks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2019)

Couple of my bodega bubblegum are starting to produce trichs already, just barely throwing pistils. Seems like they might come out nice. I'll keep pics updated as the flower, unless I eat too much cheese and die...


----------



## AlienAthena (Dec 15, 2019)

1 lucky 7, 2 city slickers, and 2 bridezilla are up and ready for big things. Going to be patient for once and let these veg for a bit. I’ll get pics up before flipping to flower.


----------



## althor (Dec 16, 2019)

Well, just checked on my order since I have heard nothing yet, and my payment never made it. First time in 15 years of sending payments for seeds that this has happened, but I will chalk it up for a learning experience and use tracking next time.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Dec 16, 2019)

althor said:


> Well, just checked on my order since I have heard nothing yet, and my payment never made it. First time in 15 years of sending payments for seeds that this has happened, but I will chalk it up for a learning experience and use tracking next time.


My MO was "lost" by postal service even with paid tracking/insurance. They conveniently found it a week later and i got my Black Friday order last week.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 16, 2019)

althor said:


> Well, just checked on my order since I have heard nothing yet, and my payment never made it. First time in 15 years of sending payments for seeds that this has happened, but I will chalk it up for a learning experience and use tracking next time.


My first one lost as well


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 16, 2019)

Bodega bubblegum, last to show pistils but frosting up first.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 16, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## Nizza (Dec 16, 2019)

cant wait for my new seeds to come in.. I'm good for the next year or two.. 700$ well spent for a fun hobby, now to test the genetic. This is the copper chem at 43 days. A lil clawing from under watering.
Gold status woot
thats the east coast star dawg
lil tip burn.. can't keep up watering. Thinking of an automated watering system

I see the purple macs are back in stock as well as a couple other strains again like sour cookies.

I want to germ my Gmoozys but also would love to germ the texas chems..

The texas chem i am very interested in finding a nice roadkill pheno. Does anyone here think that is possible in this pack?


----------



## Nizza (Dec 18, 2019)

got my shipment in... the pack of Catalina wine mixer seeds are actually labeled as catalina wine cooler lol. I wonder if they're scared of using that name lol!
Gmoozy's hit the water cup last night, this morning all 6 sunk. Going to get pots ready today and clean up my flowering room a bit (remove dead leaves clean it)
I think I see some damage on the leaves from the ECSDawgs, maybe thrips or gnats. I wouldn't be surprised because watering is a PITA. Going to put in some traps too.. Anyone know exactly what that damage is above on my ECSDawgs? I would like to recifty the problem today and I have quite a bit of stuff I can use. I was thinking of just top dressing with a mix of Diatomacious earth mixed with some soil


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2019)

If anyone has any extra packs of Space Gorilla, Rogue OG, or ang ECSD cross other than PP, I’ve got some extra packs of ECSD S1 or Topanga Wedding, I would be willing to trade pack for pack. Let me know!


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2019)

Boosky said:


> I am not here to bash GPS but rather give you my experience with them. I have sent numerous payments to them at the Colorado location. It seems my first payment to the Florida location is missing and it has been over a month now. I am going to chalk it up as a loss because I did not send it tracked and insured. The order was only for $18 so that is why I did not. GPS has a great product (I don’t know about his Fem seeds I have not tried them) and don’t be afraid to do business with them, just make sure you send payment tracked and insured. Just wanted to share, thanks.


gu bitched out on a $600 ordering made under his old gold nugget system. I ended up only having to pay $30 or so of it. After “forgetting” to send it, then claiming he wasgong to ship it the next day....a month later I still have no beans, he says he sold the stock I paid for and offers me a refund. Shortly after, he completely got rid of the system so I lost the point I had for spending a couple thousand dollars at his shop.

never again, Shitty business practices 

Lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 18, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I think I see some damage on the leaves from the ECSDawgs, maybe thrips or gnats. I wouldn't be surprised because watering is a PITA. Going to put in some traps too.. Anyone know exactly what that damage is above on my ECSDawgs?


do you have a better picture of the damage? I couldn’t really see much damage in the pic above.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> never again, I don’t do business with pieces of shit
> 
> Lol


Where the heck ya been, broski? Is all good, besides some customer service?

[For anyone reading who doesn't know, @kmog33 , among other achievements, named the somewhat closer to being legendary weed cross "Orgi". ]


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 18, 2019)

Well everything seems to be doing really well. 100% germination with snake oil and ice cream punch. Everything seems to be loving these new boards. These lm310b boards are the shit!

Speaking of the ice cream punch, and I don’t know if it’s just this strain or all their purple punch crosses, but these fuckers take some serious patience to sprout. One of them took a little over a week, but the other two took much longer. Well over two weeks. The third bean that I popped when I thought the second one was a dud — when it hadn’t sprouted in 10 days, is just now showing a little bit of stem through the peat moss. Be patient with these. They could take up to 3 weeks to sprout.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 18, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> do you have a better picture of the damage? I couldn’t really see much damage in the pic above.


Thanks bro. I moved them around today, added sticky yellow and blue traps, and tilled some DE into the soil and watered them, then re - inspected and I can't see them now. I'm wondering if the flash showed broken trichs on the fan leaves (they look like little spots there) from under-watering. Another member here mentioned that may be what it is. I will further investigate tomorrow !

I'm having a hell of a time keeping up watering..


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Where the heck ya been, broski? Is all good, besides some customer service?
> 
> [For anyone reading who doesn't know, @kmog33 , among other achievements, named the somewhat closer to being legendary weed cross "Orgi". ]


What’s up Amos. I had a baby, started Couple businesses,etc. got pretty toxic in here so I took a break and life happened. Just set up a new room so decided to check back in here and see what was going on.
How’ve you been?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 18, 2019)

kmog33 said:


> What’s up Amos. I had a baby, started Couple businesses,etc. got pretty toxic in here so I took a break and life happened. Just set up a new room so decided to check back in here and see what was going on.
> How’ve you been?


Still riding the wave, amigo. Good to see you're good. Congrats on adding to the world population , and likely the successful businesses. One day I might tell you about how GPS is holding a pack of seeds hostage over a dollar. Haven't heard back since I told 'em to send my $$ back. I've "rounded up" to the next dollar on probably 25 orders over the years, but never got a refund...lol. Go figure. Welcome back.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 18, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Still riding the wave, amigo. Good to see you're good. Congrats on adding to the world population , and likely the successful businesses. One day I might tell you about how GPS is holding a pack of seeds hostage over a dollar. Haven't heard back since I told 'em to send my $$ back. I've "rounded up" to the next dollar on probably 25 orders over the years, but never got a refund...lol. Go figure. Welcome back.


Id just call my cc company and let them know I want my dollar


----------



## hillbill (Dec 19, 2019)

Penny wise with risk of pound foolish


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Thanks bro. I moved them around today, added sticky yellow and blue traps, and tilled some DE into the soil and watered them, then re - inspected and I can't see them now. I'm wondering if the flash showed broken trichs on the fan leaves (they look like little spots there) from under-watering. Another member here mentioned that may be what it is. I will further investigate tomorrow !
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time keeping up watering..


Maybe look into some autopots or octopots, or a similar DIY project. 

What medium are you using? I’m a hand waterer whenever my plant count allows it, but I’ve also had great luck with auto-watering systems in the past.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Maybe look into some autopots or octopots, or a similar DIY project.
> 
> What medium are you using? I’m a hand waterer whenever my plant count allows it, but I’ve also had great luck with auto-watering systems in the past.


I am using air pots the plastic type, and have been very interested in auto-watering.
I would be hand watering until a certain point, and then using the system but im hung up between blumats and floraflex

My medium right now is happy frog soil but I plan on changing over to Coco in the future maybe. I would like a system that can work on these air pots because they cost alot of $ and I have enough pots to fill my rooms with them already.
https://www.amazon.com/Superoots-Air-Pot-Equivalent-Propagation-Container/dp/B00DEQBCEU these are actually the exact pots I plan on using.

I was thinking about these because it will also help hold moisture in the pot








7.5"- 12" UNIVERSAL ROUND FLORACAP® | FloraFlex®


The FloraFlex® 7.5"-12" Universal Round FloraCap® is a patent pending revolutionary tool for top feeding that also helps eliminate algae. The FloraCap® is designed to give you a more consistent flow rate, even distribution, increased air flow, and stabilization. Fill the cap with water and...




floraflex.com




and then theres this one too..





Floraflex Matrix System


Floraflex Matrix System




floraflex.com





I just cant decide how to build the system and whatever.. Do i go with a timer to feed or a constant slow steady drip, or do i get blumats?

I have no experience in this so I dont know, but I think those round caps would help alot with decreasing my watering frequency


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 19, 2019)

How longs it been taking everyone to get their seeds? I'm in the midwest and my order from Florida was sent out the 12th and still hasn't made it here. Starting to get a little worried.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 19, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> How longs it been taking everyone to get their seeds? I'm in the midwest and my order from Florida was sent out the 12th and still hasn't made it here. Starting to get a little worried.


Christmas crush for the postal service


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 19, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> How longs it been taking everyone to get their seeds? I'm in the midwest and my order from Florida was sent out the 12th and still hasn't made it here. Starting to get a little worried.


I would give it another day or two maybe even Monday. I'm still waiting for my blackfriday order. Gonna give it till Monday before I start freaking out lol.


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 19, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> How longs it been taking everyone to get their seeds? I'm in the midwest and my order from Florida was sent out the 12th and still hasn't made it here. Starting to get a little worried.


Well my first order(Nov 20th) ended up being out of stock. I got a call about it on the 10th(21 days later) and had to choose some other seeds instead. No biggie there for me as I know how these kinds of things go working in retail and IT, but it means I missed out on that sundae banana cookies I *really* wanted.. but I did get to choose Purple Mac as a replacement so I think that's fine ^^ 

Anyways, my second order was on Nov 28th and I just received that on Monday Dec 16th(18 days later). I am in the midwest as well and I'm pretty sure my order shipped from Colorado but I can't verify that as I threw away the envelope but that's what I remember seeing on it. So now I'm just waiting on the 3rd/replacement order from Dec 10th to get here.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 19, 2019)

The bodegas are starting to outshine the roasted garlic margy by cannarado. The bb didn't stretch as much and are already frostier.
The bb are the shorter plants in front, rgm the towering ones in back.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> How longs it been taking everyone to get their seeds? I'm in the midwest and my order from Florida was sent out the 12th and still hasn't made it here. Starting to get a little worried.


usually I get them within 5 days of order, but this last order took a little longer. Was shipped on the 6th and received it on the 16th.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 19, 2019)

HolyAngel said:


> Well my first order(Nov 20th) ended up being out of stock. I got a call about it on the 10th(21 days later) and had to choose some other seeds instead. No biggie there for me as I know how these kinds of things go working in retail and IT, but it means I missed out on that sundae banana cookies I *really* wanted.. but I did get to choose Purple Mac as a replacement so I think that's fine ^^


Where the heck do you shop normally that taking 3 weeks to let you know what you bought isnt in stock? That's absurd if you ask me, should have taken 3 days max to notice which is an acceptable response time.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I am using air pots the plastic type, and have been very interested in auto-watering.
> I would be hand watering until a certain point, and then using the system but im hung up between blumats and floraflex
> 
> My medium right now is happy frog soil but I plan on changing over to Coco in the future maybe. I would like a system that can work on these air pots because they cost alot of $ and I have enough pots to fill my rooms with them already.
> ...


I’ve used those airpots before, they’re nice. I like them because I do drain to waste with coco, and with the airpots there is no need for a pot elevator, as there is already room between the bottom of the medium and the bottom of the pot. I’ve found my favorite pots are Radicle Bags, I start in a rapid rooter, transplant into a 1 gal, and then finish in a 3 gal. I use a 70/30 coco/perlite mix, and hand water. It’s definitely a lot more work hand watering, I feed once a day starting out and by the end of flower will be feeding 2-3 times a day. I’ve got a drip system in case I ever want it, but watering the plants is usually my favorite part of the day. Something therapeutic about it.

Heisenbeans uploaded a couple of videos about the floraplex system, it looks pretty legit.


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 19, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Where the heck do you shop normally that taking 3 weeks to let you know what you bought isnt in stock? That's absurd if you ask me, should have taken 3 days max to notice which is an acceptable response time.


Yeah I cant argue with that, never had that happen before anywhere else ever but being able to choose whatever 3 strains I wanted as replacement helped. I'm also not pressed for these, they won't see a pot until april or so of 2020.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I am using air pots the plastic type, and have been very interested in auto-watering.
> I would be hand watering until a certain point, and then using the system but im hung up between blumats and floraflex
> 
> My medium right now is happy frog soil but I plan on changing over to Coco in the future maybe. I would like a system that can work on these air pots because they cost alot of $ and I have enough pots to fill my rooms with them already.
> ...


 I used blumats for a few grows and they work well -- until they don't. Mine would plug sometimes and other times they would water like crazy, emptying my reservoir into my tent. The plants grew great, but blumats are not "set it and forget it". You definitely need to check them every day, in my experience.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I used blumats for a few grows and they work well -- until they don't. Mine would plug sometimes and other times they would water like crazy, emptying my reservoir into my tent. The plants grew great, but blumats are not "set it and forget it". You definitely need to check them every day, in my experience.


this is huge considering that was my initial thought of them.. what if they fail??

I would bet the automated blumats work well but when the fail I can't have my whole feed res drop on my floor of my tent unless I make a fail-proof pan or something (equal to the amount or more of what would drop from my reservoir if the system failed

It is a good idea to have a catch pan for this regardless, but I am really interested on the feedback of blumats vs drippers on a timer type cycle vs drippers on a constant cycle

and on which medium/ grow style. It would be really nice because I like soil alot but also would like to dip into hydro here and there to compare for myself what I like more. If I could invest in a system that can work great for both, that would be ideal!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2019)

iShatterBladderz said:


> I’ve used those airpots before, they’re nice. I like them because I do drain to waste with coco, and with the airpots there is no need for a pot elevator, as there is already room between the bottom of the medium and the bottom of the pot. I’ve found my favorite pots are Radicle Bags, I start in a rapid rooter, transplant into a 1 gal, and then finish in a 3 gal. I use a 70/30 coco/perlite mix, and hand water. It’s definitely a lot more work hand watering, I feed once a day starting out and by the end of flower will be feeding 2-3 times a day. I’ve got a drip system in case I ever want it, but watering the plants is usually my favorite part of the day. Something therapeutic about it.
> 
> Heisenbeans uploaded a couple of videos about the floraplex system, it looks pretty legit.


yes i was a little scared because of some reviewers saying the airpots + coco are a breeding ground for gnats. Im sure I could deal with them, but I just dont want to give them ideal conditions which IMO is too wet+too dry.

this system im hoping will alleviate both issues of watering and soil infrequency

the top "matrix" thingy i was thinking would help to moderate the soil moisture content which is something im having a little trouble with now.

I water every 1-2 days. Lately its every day, unless i forget a day lol


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Dec 19, 2019)

Nizza said:


> yes i was a little scared because of some reviewers saying the airpots + coco are a breeding ground for gnats. Im sure I could deal with them, but I just dont want to give them ideal conditions which IMO is too wet+too dry.
> 
> this system im hoping will alleviate both issues of watering and soil infrequency
> 
> ...


i keep my medium aerated with 30 percent perlite as well as good airflow and have never had fungus gnat issue. I always get the same brand coco, from the same place too, that may have played a role. I’ve only used the air pots a couple times though, mostly used fabric pots and now radicle bags.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 19, 2019)

yes I wanted to know some peoples first hand experience with coco+ perlite before i figure out what to buy for my air pots . thank you!


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 19, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I used blumats for a few grows and they work well -- until they don't. Mine would plug sometimes and other times they would water like crazy, emptying my reservoir into my tent. The plants grew great, but blumats are not "set it and forget it". You definitely need to check them every day, in my experience.


I'm using blumats and this statement is spot on. In the end it saves me time and effort but gotta keep an eye on them.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 19, 2019)

Appreciate the feedback on my earlier question. I'll stay optimistic. Gotta say I'm real impressed with this heisen gear.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 19, 2019)

I use a ton of blumats and never have clogging issues with 60 gallon res's that I have had 89 degree temps for long periods. I don't chill anything, never clean rez until end of run, and nothing clogs. I bought the blumat filter listed on the website...You can even unscrew it and pour it out when needed. Just have shut off valve before the filter. Cheap 30$ but I never see people using them? Never clogs. I also use hypogrow which blumat recommends to keep lines clear. It is cheap and no matter how slimy my res is or how hot it gets my plants are fucking wow. Absolute perfection.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 20, 2019)

Most recent photos of Sundae Banana Cookies.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 20, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I use a ton of blumats and never have clogging issues with 60 gallon res's that I have had 89 degree temps for long periods. I don't chill anything, never clean rez until end of run, and nothing clogs. I bought the blumat filter listed on the website...You can even unscrew it and pour it out when needed. Just have shut off valve before the filter. Cheap 30$ but I never see people using them? Never clogs. I also use hypogrow which blumat recommends to keep lines clear. It is cheap and no matter how slimy my res is or how hot it gets my plants are fucking wow. Absolute perfection.


Yeah I will say that when mine were clogging I was trying to run mega crop through them and was told that was the problem. So my most recent go with them I'm running only clean water through them and hand watering weekend feeds. About 3 weeks in with no clogs or slime build up on the walls of the rez. Booming growth but I did try to cut corners on the setup by turning the top cap 1.5 arrows instead of 2 since I usually have to tighten each cap after a week anyway but that caused some really heavy watering. Each day I'd be tightening caps with runoff everywhere. So I've been chasing my tail over that for the past few weeks and decided the other day, despite the awesome growth, to just re set them up correctly so I dont get root issues or fungus gnats ect. 

I didnt know about that blumat filter though. I'm gonna look into that, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Dec 20, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah I will say that when mine were clogging I was trying to run mega crop through them and was told that was the problem. So my most recent go with them I'm running only clean water through them and hand watering weekend feeds. About 3 weeks in with no clogs or slime build up on the walls of the rez. Booming growth but I did try to cut corners on the setup by turning the top cap 1.5 arrows instead of 2 since I usually have to tighten each cap after a week anyway but that caused some really heavy watering. Each day I'd be tightening caps with runoff everywhere. So I've been chasing my tail over that for the past few weeks and decided the other day, despite the awesome growth, to just re set them up correctly so I dont get root issues or fungus gnats ect.
> 
> I didnt know about that blumat filter though. I'm gonna look into that, thanks for sharing.


It was your mega crop. I did tons of hands on research in all growth stages with both jacks and mega. Hypogrow and filter will most likely fix the clogging with it but it will still dirty the res. I use Jacks only now woth no chillers and while the reservoirs are nasty it isnt as bad as megacrop and stays way cleaner longer (with chillers clean as spring water). Megacrop goes bad in a 5 gal bucket in a day or two while jacks goes for 6+ days and still stays clean. Megacrop will also cause a pH swing. The swing is caused by bacteria eating the organics and sugars. Every competent aeroponics guy knows when ph swings up you gotta watch for slime and what not. Jacks stays real good around 84 and under but my 90's temps in flowering def make them get little slimy and ugly. It blew my mind the first time how good my plants looked and how my reservoirs looked at end of flowering. I am a big follow by the book but for some reason just decided to test what I was doing and whether I could save $$$$$ by swapping cost of water chillers, electric, and the crazy heat they put off and just run Hypogrow. Whether hypogrow is key or just filter or combination I can't tell you but damn trust me when I say my plants look beautiful from start to finish. Even huge from seed runs with Chem 91 and TK genes are perfect.

Jacks, Blumats+Filter, Coco, + Hypo grow = money in my flowering room and really saves me a shit load of time. I still like to add beneficial microbes and gnat killing bacteria every Sunday I feel like hand watering though.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 21, 2019)

Just got my black Friday order. Money sent Dec 3 got it in the mail Dec 21st. 18 days from sending in my Money order. Didn't have to pay on delivery this time


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 21, 2019)

My last orders have taken 8 or 9 days from when they received my payment and sent notice that they're shipping. Its Christmas crazy. I got seeds from another few companies and nothing has been faster than a week.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 22, 2019)

@Gu~ @Dats my bike punk
I am trying to figure out which strains to pop for my area when summer comes back. I don't want to accidentally grow a strain inside that will do better than the others outside. I live in coastal new england and the late season is what always rots buds, cold weather in october. I live in Massachusetts. 
I was hoping to see if yall recommend any of the strains I currently have to run outside next year, something resilient to outdoors and not susceptible to mold, perhaps an early finishing strain

anyone else please too make your recommendations, the information on the seeds don't have much info on stuff like this so It is really hard for me to choose!

The Line up.. Purple crunch, GG#4, catalina wine cooler, sour cookies, banana orange daiquiri, Pig whistle, Chinook Haze, stardawg F2, Cowboy Kush, Pioneer Kush, Texas Chem, Raindance, bison breath, snake oil, pebble pusher, bodega bubblegum, eagle scout, and california cannon

If there is something not here that will definately be a much better strain available I am interested in that too!


----------



## GrowRijt (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> @Gu~ @Dats my bike punk
> I am trying to figure out which strains to pop for my area when summer comes back. I don't want to accidentally grow a strain inside that will do better than the others outside. I live in coastal new england and the late season is what always rots buds, cold weather in october. I live in Massachusetts.
> 
> The Line up.. Purple crunch, GG#4, catalina wine cooler, sour cookies, banana orange daiquiri, Pig whistle, Chinook Haze, stardawg F2, Cowboy Kush, Pioneer Kush, Texas Chem, Raindance, bison breath, snake oil, pebble pusher, bodega bubblegum, eagle scout, and california cannon


pretty sure neither of these guys grows outside. If I were you I would pheno hunt a shorter flowering specimen from the beans you have or get a known shorter flowering time cut for your outdoor. In my experience many of the plants end up with the flowering time of the male stardawg. 68-75 days. Long for a northern season. Some of the indica leaning crosses GU made had some earlyish finishers. I have grown a few strains you have outdoor and they were both done around Oct 20. Both chinook haze and Eagle Scout did not get mold or PM. I am a northerner like you. I really need a 60 day strain to be comfortable. Or start the plants early inside / light dep to achieve the flowering date you want. My 2 cents.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 22, 2019)

In Maine, the stardawg crosses are mid to very late October finishers. I gave up on them out door and went with strains bred for outdoors to get something that would finish earlier.

Greenpoint is only indoor for me now.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 22, 2019)

Thank you for the input
Perhaps I’ll go with a different bank for seeds on the outdoor season or do the light dep, but I usually have an indoor crop going during early Dep season.

I figured they don’t grow outdoors but if they had a strain aimed towards it that would be cool! Or at least a recommendation

I’ll do some chinooks and eagles then unless anyone else has some experience in this


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Thank you for the input
> Perhaps I’ll go with a different bank for seeds on the outdoor season or do the light dep, but I usually have an indoor crop going during early Dep season.
> 
> I figured they don’t grow outdoors but if they had a strain aimed towards it that would be cool! Or at least a recommendation
> ...


There is no stardawg in the female crosses on greenpoint as of now besides the Corey cut cross. 
The purple punch crosses are all early finishers. 
The purple punch used in those crosses finishes at 8 weeks. The majority of the crosses finish between 8 and 9 weeks. The longest finishers will be the gmo, topanga, east coast S D , but the majority will finish up pretty quick. Mold has not been an issue on any of the parent plants. The majority of the plants used in the crosses have already been chosen for several reasons. Resistance to mold and quicker finishing times have been deal breakers for plants that could not meet that criteria.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Thank you for the input
> Perhaps I’ll go with a different bank for seeds on the outdoor season or do the light dep, but I usually have an indoor crop going during early Dep season.
> 
> I figured they don’t grow outdoors but if they had a strain aimed towards it that would be cool! Or at least a recommendation
> ...


For outdoor up north look at Canadian breeders. Great white north seeds has solid outdoor gear.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 22, 2019)

Good shit. I will check them out esoteric, the only purple cross I have is the Purple crunch and I would like to save it for an indoor run. 
Thanks so much for the replies yall, I know I've asked this same question somewhere here before but I had bought more seeds on black friday.

If greenpoint produced an outdoor type variety I would go for it but, I understand they're after the strongest stuff, and that is usually dense which doesnt mix with NE weather. 

That makes sense, stuff that is less potent with more mold resistance wouldn't be what you're looking for indoor growing.
I appreciate it fellas thanks a ton, I want some forethought this season so I'm not so worried about the buds finishing up late season, its always a big scare when the bad weather comes through here in october


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> Good shit. I will check them out esoteric, the only purple cross I have is the Purple crunch and I would like to save it for an indoor run.
> Thanks so much for the replies yall, I know I've asked this same question somewhere here before but I had bought more seeds on black friday.
> 
> If greenpoint produced an outdoor type variety I would go for it but, I understand they're after the strongest stuff, and that is usually dense which doesnt mix with NE weather.
> ...


Something that is available at JBCseeds is Vashon Early Bird, It transitions to flower very early (mid July) and is done by the end of September. How early they go into flower outdoor is more important than flowering time I find. For example a 8 week flowering strain that doesn't transition to flower until late August could be a problem with the short New England seasons. The VEB doesnt have the looks/Terps of the Stardawg gear, but its done before it rots.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 22, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Something that is available at JBCseeds is Vashon Early Bird, It transitions to flower very early (mid July) and is done by the end of September. How early they go into flower outdoor is more important than flowering time I find. For example a 8 week flowering strain that doesn't transition to flower until late August could be a problem with the short New England seasons. The VEB doesnt have the looks/Terps of the Stardawg gear, but its done before it rots.


Truth!

My buddy back in illinois had a strain he got from his father. They called it oak because how resilient it was outdoor. The strain had been grown outdoor in Illinois for over 10+ year, supposedly over 20, and it had been acclimated to the short season. If you put a plant outdoor in may itd start flowering by the end of july and be done in Sept. When dude came over with fresh bud in late September it blew my mind.

I had a cut of it for a bit but it just wasn't potent enough for me. Had a great fruity pebbles taste and was a great commercial strain though.

If you got 10 yrs or so you can acclimate an indoor strain to outdoor conditions through selective breeding.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 22, 2019)

That would make alot of sense to want the plant mature as fast as possible so it starts budding earlier thanks for that. I always plant late because I want small managable plants that don't go over my fence lol!

maybe I will start early then clone and do a bunch of clones to keep them short. That way they're mature and small


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> That would make alot of sense to want the plant mature as fast as possible so it starts budding earlier thanks for that. I always plant late because I want small managable plants that don't go over my fence lol!
> 
> maybe I will start early then clone and do a bunch of clones to keep them short. That way they're mature and small


If you have access to any clones, be on the look out for Mother of Berries. I'm sure it's made its way through out Mass by now. Early flowering, great taste and smell and plenty potent. Pretty much the outdoor "Old Reliable" in many parts of Maine.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 22, 2019)

I don't have access to clones, and since this isn't really about green point strains I made a thread about the upcoming outdoor season and different strains people have tried
I saw a link for some of the beans at a bank I mentioned there, I and wondering if I would be better off trying to figure out how to access clones. I don't have access to clones but if beans aren't going to cut it, I could try and hunt
I am not looking for anything crazy just something that is a little more apt to the weather here, thanks yall





Massachusetts 2020 outdoors seed selection


I have done a little research as to what strains will be good for me in coastal MA. I want to be ready for next outdoor season. After some research the two most recommended were LSD and MOB. I am thinking about the MOB. Does anyone have any input on these strains, or any other strains good for...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> @Gu~ @Dats my bike punk
> I am trying to figure out which strains to pop for my area when summer comes back. I don't want to accidentally grow a strain inside that will do better than the others outside. I live in coastal new england and the late season is what always rots buds, cold weather in october. I live in Massachusetts.
> I was hoping to see if yall recommend any of the strains I currently have to run outside next year, something resilient to outdoors and not susceptible to mold, perhaps an early finishing strain
> 
> ...


Check out Maine clone company they see seeds, I ran their New England skunk it started flowering in July and was done 1st week sept, easy grow I kept them trained back to 8ft....


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 22, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> We started four packs of Cake n Chem and four packs of Cooper Chem. Interestingly, two of the cake n chem packs were from the first release and two of the packs were bought this summer. Not sure it will actually mean anything, but something for us to think about. That being said, nearly all the beans sprouted. We had a total of 84 beans due to some extras in certain packs. Three didn't sprout at all leaving us with 81. Two we're very slow. One seemed retarded but it's a female CnC (cake n chem) so we're going to let her play out. Of the 81 total, we have 18 female CnC and 21 female CC (copper chem). So far, the CC are taller and more lanky. Was just able to top get them all topped at the 6th node. Tallest CC is 23 inches from top of the container. They'll all be 1 gallons by the end of the day. Note: Indoor under CMH/LEC
> 
> I'm excited. More seeds starts can equal more tough decisions on what to keep and what to cull, but more also increases the chances of getting a true gem. Ideally, from the CnC we get one extremely close to a Wedding Cake (but then again how would I know, lol) and one for which the Chem shines through. From the Copper Chem... imagine it's going to come down to testing with many similar phone's.


So, we decided to clone all the female seeds as the seed starts were too lanky. We also often find you don't get a true representation of the seed until at least a second run. Three weeks into flowering we've culled one Copper and four Cakes. The four cakes were just too small in height. We're pheno hunting so there is no point in keeping a slow grower or a runt. The singular Copper we culled was due to slow developing compared to the other 20 with some strange leaf growth. Just sickly.

Of the two strains, thus far, the Copper's appear to be the superior strain with far better internoding, larger bud sites, better branching, and more resin production on the leaves. Trying to pick a singular or even three winners of the Copper's is probably going to be tough. Many look very similar. We're stoked. There are a couple Cake's with better noding and branching. It's early though, and there could be a lot of good Cake's. The second pic is an attempt to show you the internoding of the Copper's at 21 days.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 22, 2019)

Some shots of Sundae Banana Cookies just as the lights were coming on.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 22, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> There is no stardawg in the female crosses on greenpoint as of now besides the Corey cut cross.
> The purple punch crosses are all early finishers.
> The purple punch used in those crosses finishes at 8 weeks. The majority of the crosses finish between 8 and 9 weeks. The longest finishers will be the gmo, topanga, east coast S D , but the majority will finish up pretty quick. Mold has not been an issue on any of the parent plants. The majority of the plants used in the crosses have already been chosen for several reasons. Resistance to mold and quicker finishing times have been deal breakers for plants that could not meet that criteria.


I have the purple aliens, what’s the stretch like from the parents?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 22, 2019)

Kronickeeper said:


> I have the purple aliens, what’s the stretch like from the parents?


Purple punch stays pretty medium height. Between short and medium. Alien has a pretty good stretch slightly taller than the punch but shorter than some of the others like GMO and topanga


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 22, 2019)

Nizza said:


> I don't have access to clones, and since this isn't really about green point strains I made a thread about the upcoming outdoor season and different strains people have tried
> I saw a link for some of the beans at a bank I mentioned there, I and wondering if I would be better off trying to figure out how to access clones. I don't have access to clones but if beans aren't going to cut it, I could try and hunt
> I am not looking for anything crazy just something that is a little more apt to the weather here, thanks yall
> 
> ...


I rarely grow outside but wanted some blueberry terps for some fresh frozen extracts.
Rados Blueberry crosses finished beautifully here in the northeast. I cut them right around the 3rd wk of Oct. Extremely hardy against the cold coastal nights.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 22, 2019)

Here’s another shot from inside the tent. The snake oil and ice cream punch were planted more recently, and they’re a lot bigger than the pebble pusher and OBS. The snake oil and ice cream punch are closer to the front. I ended up tossing the one mutant snake oil. It never grew a second set of leaves and the stem just kept growing like a limp noodle so I was like fuck that.


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 23, 2019)

Just got my 3rd/replacement order, took 13 days from day I placed the order. Came in perfectly from CO ^^


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 23, 2019)

Purple cake pheno 1 and 2, I have 7 phenos running..
Not too happy with this first two, one is decent the other top pic looks like crap..Well the bottom pic looks decent yield, looks decent


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 23, 2019)

Those look healthy though. I dunno if I just can’t see what you mean in the pic but I definitely wouldn’t say the top pic looks like crap.

I’m a little worried about my pebble pusher and OBS. Maybe the snake oil and ice cream punch are just really super vigorous and the PP and OBS are just average growers.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 23, 2019)

This may be the best looking Copper Chem of our 20 CC females in our phone hunt, but there are a lot that look very similar and very good. Day 23

For the hell of it, the second pic is of Super Lemon Haze (Green House) with approximately three weeks left.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 23, 2019)

I’m wondering how that CC compares to the stardawg f2


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 23, 2019)

I have a bridezilla, 2nd one that looks killer, frost monster and smells like candy


----------



## morugawelder (Dec 23, 2019)

Anyone out there grown / growing Greenpoints PurpleMac ? I just got some beans ,


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 23, 2019)

morugawelder said:


> Anyone out there grown / growing Greenpoints PurpleMac ? I just got some beans ,


I was really tempted to get that one for Black Friday, but I decided instead to get something a little more indica dominant and sedative so I picked the ice cream punch because gelato 33 and GDP are two strains that always knock me out. Never had Larry OG but even when money was not a factor the ice cream punch looked like the best one for me.

Please keep us updated on the purple mac because I‘m really interested to see how it does and may get some beans for my next big pheno hunt. I’ve got way too much shit right now so I’m skipping the Xmas sale even though I’m super tempted to pick up that purple larry. Looks like a super badass OG cross.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2019)

Messing around with plants today and brushed my nose on 1 of the bodegas and it had a wonderful smell. Fruity but too early to get a full on smell. I'll get pics once they get a little further along.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2019)

Here are couple of the bodegas


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm curious if anyone is coming across any hermies with heisen genes? I've got some hardcore herming at week 4 with 5 different strains, I'm like 95% sure its gotta be something I've done wrong, because normally that's how it is with herms. After checking I have no light leaks and these plants have never skipped a beat, show no stress and look phenomenally frosty. Yet I'm getting big ol nut sacks forming on occasional lower branches on what looks to be most all plants, of 18. Again I personally feel I've somehow screwed up, and I dont want to plug the thread with my grow setup and getting to the bottom of it, if anyones interested in helping, I have a well detailed message to a user on here that i could copy and paste if you message me. 
My question with this post though is have you experienced many if any herms with the heisen gear? 

I'm not on the boards much at all anymore so forgive me if I've missed some stuff. Happy growing and holidays to everyone.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 23, 2019)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm curious if anyone is coming across any hermies with heisen genes? I've got some hardcore herming at week 4 with 5 different strains, I'm like 95% sure its gotta be something I've done wrong, because normally that's how it is with herms. After checking I have no light leaks and these plants have never skipped a beat, show no stress and look phenomenally frosty. Yet I'm getting big ol nut sacks forming on occasional lower branches on what looks to be most all plants, of 18. Again I personally feel I've somehow screwed up, and I dont want to plug the thread with my grow setup and getting to the bottom of it, if anyones interested in helping, I have a well detailed message to a user on here that i could copy and paste if you message me.
> My question with this post though is have you experienced many if any herms with the heisen gear?
> 
> I'm not on the boards much at all anymore so forgive me if I've missed some stuff. Happy growing and holidays to everyone.


What strains are you running? Also are you scrogged out or plants separated. On some of the earlier crosses there was issues that were sporadic of balls on the lower main branches in the corners off the main branch. People pull them off and they never came back. I have not seen any pics of balls or nanners growing out of the buds or flowers late stage. The majority of the plants used in these crosses are elite and some have herm tendency so any issue whatsoever including low light in lowers will cause them to do the first 2 week ball thing on the main branches.


----------



## Charlie313 (Dec 24, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Who's hungry for Ice Cream Cake?
> I can't wait...lol check back in 4 months or so...patience is a virtue.
> View attachment 4400488


How are they looking.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 24, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> What strains are you running? Also are you scrogged out or plants separated. On some of the earlier crosses there was issues that were sporadic of balls on the lower main branches in the corners off the main branch. People pull them off and they never came back. I have not seen any pics of balls or nanners growing out of the buds or flowers late stage. The majority of the plants used in these crosses are elite and some have herm tendency so any issue whatsoever including low light in lowers will cause them to do the first 2 week ball thing on the main branches.


Appreciate the reply. I have Wepping pie S1, Bridezilla, Purple Crash, and Rouge OG. The 5th is actually Sundance Kid but I know some phenos of that strain will herm. It was right before lights out so I didnt have much time to keep looking after I made the discovery. The plants are all scrogged out and I'm seeing the balls form in the armpits of the lower most branching. I'll have plenty of plucking to do today. Looks like I caught them just in time, they were looking like they're ready to open at any time.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 24, 2019)

I'm guessing 2/3 are true: seedplant, rootbound, lowers receive very little light/are under-trimmed.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm guessing 2/3 are true: seedplant, rootbound, lowers receive very little light/are under-trimmed.


Yes they are seedplant, shouldnt be rootbound though. Transplanted from 1 gal to 3 gal a few days to a week or so before flower. It is a bit of a tall canopy but I defoliate heavily to allow for light penetration. I've had lowers getting much less light than this before(before I defoliated so much) without throwing sacks, but they are a bit under trimmed on the low end of the plant. For many runs now I've been leaving some of that lower growth that some people cut off because mine still gets some light and I'll harvest in sections and let that lower stuff mature a bit and makes for a little better yields. Its worked out perfectly the past few runs doing that, increased yields, massive long stacking colos, budsites clear to the bottom and no sign of herms, till now


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2019)

My two Tomahawk at 50 days are sticccckkkkkyyyyyyy and smell but can’t nail it down at all. Still one twice as spread out with very narrow leaves and lighter lime green with the other much darker with fatter buds that seem firm on both. No deficiencies nor any troubles thus far. Really nice bud/crap ratio on both. No fade on either.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 24, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Purple cake pheno 1 and 2, I have 7 phenos running..
> Not too happy with this first two, one is decent the other top pic looks like crap..Well the bottom pic looks decent yield, looks decent
> 
> View attachment 4441925View attachment 4441926


I took down the crappy one, its average, I had caterpillars on the 2nd one so i had to get upclose and personal..That pheno oozes resin, I mean its damp like with oils....Its definetly a keeper....Its Danky Goodness


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 24, 2019)

Black Banana Cookies


G-MOozy 


Purple Cake


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Dec 24, 2019)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4442719View attachment 4442720View attachment 4442721
> Black Banana Cookies
> 
> View attachment 4442722View attachment 4442723View attachment 4442724
> ...


All these are the same age. All sprouted with 2 days of each other. 

Obviously the Black Banana Cookies have some kind of mutation issue. One G-MOozy is STUNTED bad. One Purple Cake is some kind of mutant. 2 other Purple Cake are significantly smaller than their sister but have hope they will catch up. 

On the plus side, all 10 sprouted. So that was good.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 24, 2019)

All of my g-Moozys came up and 4/6 the cotedalyns are stuck together. I’ve been trying to encourage it to pop open the tips of the cotedalyns are a little brown on the stuck open ones, but they are hopefully going to come through.

seems like something went wrong with this pack but oh well

I am excited for the g-Moozys but if they are stunted real bad I will have to start some more seeds but they don’t look too bad. We will see!


----------



## 710slickxx (Dec 24, 2019)

Anyone here running that ice cream cake or ice cream wedding yet?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 24, 2019)

Charlie313 said:


> How are they looking.


I'll post pics tomorrow if I get to the garden, Thursday for sure. They're mixed in with a lot of seedlings, all are in good health and I plan to take clones off the top and put em all into flower. Theres 80 or 90 of em...
Merry Christmas to all


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 24, 2019)

Nizza said:


> All of my g-Moozys came up and 4/6 the cotedalyns are stuck together. I’ve been trying to encourage it to pop open the tips of the cotedalyns are a little brown on the stuck open ones, but they are hopefully going to come through.
> 
> seems like something went wrong with this pack but oh well
> 
> I am excited for the g-Moozys but if they are stunted real bad I will have to start some more seeds but they don’t look too bad. We will see!


I had major problems with moozy, I managed to get two to grow outa the whole pack but luckily I found a stink bomb keeper from one of them and the clone is a huge plant now and im quite happy....Leme tell you it StinKs


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 25, 2019)

I just bought 2 packs of my first greenpoint seeds!
Christmas special got me lol I got free shipping and 35% off paid 103.20 for a fem 6 pack each of gorilla punch (gorilla glue x purple punch) and ice cream punch (gelato #33 x purple punch)
I'll post the stock photos but was wondering if anyone's grown either of these out yet? Also since tgis is my first time using greenpoint was curious if they throw in freebies? MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Nizza (Dec 25, 2019)

If the Moozys turn out duds do u think it’s worth it to contact greenpoint or is it a waste of their / my time?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

pregnant purple cake


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2019)

Nizza said:


> If the Moozys turn out duds do u think it’s worth it to contact greenpoint or is it a waste of their / my time?


I'd reach out to them. Never hurts.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 25, 2019)

two days later they're bouncing back. 5/6 good vigor 1 runt. I was just a little skeptical when all the leaves were fused together lol
Hoping for the great stank yall are talkin about on the moozy's!
I'm sure they'd hook me up, but I have nothing to complain about at all so far. Just was thinking if they're gonna dud what the next move would be, and hell yeah I'd at least say something to see if the batch was bad or something

I hope they keep track of what customer gets what batch of seeds, so if they have a big bad batch they could figure out what may have happened. This is the main reason I would want to talk to the producer. Even if they don't replace it and they learn from it that is progress

But I haven't gotten to experience this.. on my 3rd pack right now so far so good. No end results just yet-- updates incoming maybe tomorrow will be day 53 on the east coast star dawgs


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 25, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I just bought 2 packs of my first greenpoint seeds!
> Christmas special got me lol I got free shipping and 35% off paid 103.20 for a fem 6 pack each of gorilla punch (gorilla glue x purple punch) and ice cream punch (gelato #33 x purple punch)
> I'll post the stock photos but was wondering if anyone's grown either of these out yet? Also since tgis is my first time using greenpoint was curious if they throw in freebies? MERRY CHRISTMASView attachment 4442957View attachment 4442958


Welcome to the Greenpoint family. Prepare to get addicted. In the earlier days GU got us all hooked on his magical reverse auctions which allowed for some ridiculously low seed prices. 
Nowadays, speaking for myself anyways, we wait for the killer sales which happen often. 
These are very new genetics that haven't been out long so I'm not sure on much varied grow experiences are out there yet.
Those strains are heisenbeans and you can find more info on them possibly on chuckers paradise and also I believe he has some youtube videos recently regarding strains. 
So far they are killer from my brief experience and I have many more about to go into flower.
No freebies with GPS but consistent great pricing and continued new genetics of hard to get flavors rollin in.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Dec 25, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> pregnant purple cake
> 
> View attachment 4443011


Who is the lucky father?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 25, 2019)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Who is the lucky father?


Big Bananas, a blend of reversed Black Banana Cookies and Banana Punchsicle pollen.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas. Still had to work today. Pics - Best Looking Cake n Chem so far, zoom of the same plant, entire room. Day 25

Has anyone run the Cake n Chem? Does Stardawg allow the Wedding Cake to dominate like most of the strains from GPS I've run? Has anyone run J Beezy's Wedding Cake, and if so what should I look for and expect from it? I don't really trust a lot of the pics of the internet. Thanks


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Welcome to the Greenpoint family. Prepare to get addicted. In the earlier days GU got us all hooked on his magical reverse auctions which allowed for some ridiculously low seed prices.
> Nowadays, speaking for myself anyways, we wait for the killer sales which happen often.
> These are very new genetics that haven't been out long so I'm not sure on much varied grow experiences are out there yet.
> Those strains are heisenbeans and you can find more info on them possibly on chuckers paradise and also I believe he has some youtube videos recently regarding strains.
> ...


Thanks for the reply! However what would keep me coming back would be some frosty ass nugs comparable to the stock photos. I remember looking at the reverse auction a year or so ago n almost got some copper chem. I've seen flash sales on ig some as much as 50% off! I wish there was a way to get instant notifications on those. 
Also are u saying gorilla and ice cream - punch are heisenbeans? I thought they were greenpoint beans


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 26, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Thanks for the reply! However what would keep me coming back would be some frosty ass nugs comparable to the stock photos. I remember looking at the reverse auction a year or so ago n almost got some copper chem. I've seen flash sales on ig some as much as 50% off! I wish there was a way to get instant notifications on those.
> Also are u saying gorilla and ice cream - punch are heisenbeans? I thought they were greenpoint beans


Heisen makes all the gps seeds now. Sign up for the newsletter and you should get a email about most sales.


----------



## lambandtuna (Dec 26, 2019)

sent a order in on the 12th when should i expect


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2019)

About a pound, please ask Greenpoint.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 26, 2019)

lambandtuna said:


> sent a order in on the 12th when should i expect


About 2 weeks I gather. I already got text conformation of my order


----------



## topshelfgeez (Dec 26, 2019)

Placed an order for purple mac last week using the earlyxmas promo code before it was scheduled to go live and got my gear in 4 days. They also texted me when the order was received _and_ shipped. Paid with a CC fwiw


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm still waiting on one that was mailed out to me on the 12th. I'll give it a couple more days or so before I email them.
It's by far the longest I've ever had to wait for an order from them but it is xmas time. It's been about 1 month since I sent my order in though, think it was like 12/02 ish


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

Wow what a Thread can't read
All 2107 Pages lol

I looking for Seeds first i want the Seedjunky Stuff but in the UK everythink is "out of stock" is Greenpoint stuff great i think it does by this much pages lol 

Which Strain are Highly Recomendes Guys.. 

Jelly Pie?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Doc Holiday. Day 53 of flower. Exceptional indica pheno, old school skunky fuely with fruity backtones. Good yielder also.
Cookies n Chem. Day 53 of flower also. I'm just glad I didn't toss this one, it was on the chopping block for underperforming previously but for some reason I gave it another chance, gut feeling I guess. I had ditched the mom but kept a clone back. It's pretty gnarly. Definitely some creamy vanilla cookie slight skunk in there. Potent and tasty and dense like rocks when I trim n toss into bin they clunk...


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Doc Holiday. Day 53 of flower. Exceptional indica pheno, old school skunky fuely with fruity backtones. Good yielder also.View attachment 4443597
> Cookies n Chem. Day 53 of flower also. I'm just glad I didn't toss this one, it was on the chopping block for underperforming previously but for some reason I gave it another chance, gut feeling I guess. I had ditched the mom but kept a clone back. It's pretty gnarly. Definitely some creamy vanilla cookie slight skunk in there. Potent and tasty and dense like rocks when I trim n toss into bin they clunk...View attachment 4443608



Amazing I am love to Grow Cockies n Cream also but didn't find this Strain in Europe  

Only 1 Seller i found Sell Greenpoint but not much.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Wow what a Thread can't read
> All 2107 Pages lol
> 
> I looking for Seeds first i want the Seedjunky Stuff but in the UK everythink is "out of stock" is Greenpoint stuff great i think it does by this much pages lol
> ...


Hard question to answer. Lots of truly great options. Pick some that sound like what would meet your needs. Personally for me I wasn't a fan of my Jelly Pie, but dont let that stop ya. I know others here have coveted that one. 
GU has sales all the time, just keep an eye on the site and sign up for the news letter. Good luck. If you have questions ask away, as you see by the post volume it's kinda crazy packed with info and experiences from many.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Amazing I am love to Grow Cockies n Cream also but didn't find this Strain in Europe
> 
> Only 1 Seller i found Sell Greenpoint but not much.
> 
> ...


Just order from GPS, they ship worldwide as far as I know. I wouldn't trust a 2nd party vendor...no offense to vendors , but just get it from the source when u can


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My two Tomahawk at 50 days are sticccckkkkkyyyyyyy and smell but can’t nail it down at all. Still one twice as spread out with very narrow leaves and lighter lime green with the other much darker with fatter buds that seem firm on both. No deficiencies nor any troubles thus far. Really nice bud/crap ratio on both. No fade on either.



Show me


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Hard question to answer. Lots of truly great options. Pick some that sound like what would meet your needs. Personally for me I wasn't a fan of my Jelly Pie, but dont let that stop ya. I know others here have coveted that one.
> GU has sales all the time, just keep an eye on the site and sign up for the news letter. Good luck. If you have questions ask away, as you see by the post volume it's kinda crazy packed with info and experiences from many.



GU? 

Fist i need a Seller in EU outside EU is to Risky i belive to Order ore not?


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> GU?
> 
> Fist i need a Seller in EU outside EU is to Risky i belive to Order ore not?


I don't think you will have much luck finding GPS anywhere but direct from their website. Gu is the proprietor of GPS.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> GU?
> 
> Fist i need a Seller in EU outside EU is to Risky i belive to Order ore not?


I wouldn't think it's sketch


----------



## Nizza (Dec 26, 2019)

just order it whats gonna happen? Its a souvenir... If they seize it no big deal here in america seeds are legal, just in a wierd gray area. Just do a small order and see if it works. I believe you get a discount for signing up on the newsletter which may help on shipping

If you say your going to grow them and germinate them its illegal, but it isn't illegal to have them for collectors purposes. So just don't incriminate yourself

I just got some free seeds from the vault dutch passion and have some more coming from humboldt seed organization. The dutch passion seeds went through customs into the USA fine.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> I wouldn't think it's sketch



What is Sketcht


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Purple Badlands. Day 39 of flower. Just lovely strain, great balance of indica and sativa, stoney, fruity like a baked muffin, hits your head and eyes right away and settles into a 4 plus hour chill body high, no sativa anxiety...
Here's a Purple Badlands that went 62 days and is dankalicious...this was a topped plant and the 39 day ones above are untopped. Me thinks untopped may win especially with less veg time meaning less plant maintenance and under trimming etc...


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Badlands. Day 39 of flower. Just lovely strain, great balance of indica and sativa, stoney, fruity like a baked muffin, hits your head and eyes right away and settles into a 4 plus hour chill body high, no sativa anxiety...View attachment 4443617
> Here's a Purple Badlands that went 62 days and is dankalicious...this was a topped plant and the 39 day ones above are untopped. Me thinks untopped may win especially with less veg time meaning less plant maintenance and under trimming etc...View attachment 4443625View attachment 4443626



A Ranking Quality wow


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> What is Sketcht


Sketch = risky, unsafe


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Speaking of under trimming...
Macdawgs here day 25 into flower getting caught up on clean up from unda. 
I was just blessed with a Mac1 cut last week I'm ecstatic and hopefully it's the real one. Judging by heisens video I just saw his mac1 it looks similar. Anyway here's Macdawgs finally back in flower after a long slow recovery of a flowering clone I took 6 or 8 months ago.
Before 
After lol


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> What is Sketcht


Meaning its safe to order from usa to Europe


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

I'm certain some from europe here on the forum can confirm .


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 26, 2019)

Well I’m still kinda shocked by how much more vigorous the snake oil and ice cream punch are compared to the pebble pusher and OBS. It’s pretty easy to tell which is which from the pic. Keep in mind the snake oil and ice cream punch were both planted over a week after the pebble pusher and OBS. I gave everything a pretty heavy dose of fish emulsion with a little 0-10-10 added in for the roots. It seems to have helped a little bit because they lost that yellow tinge, but it will be a few more days before I can tell if this is a nute issue or a genetic one. I’m digging how indica looking the snake oil is (yeah I know it’s too soon to really tell but still I was predicting much longer, narrower leaves). Fingers crossed that the sensi star is coming through strong in these phenos.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 26, 2019)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> We don't all roll the same





Federal Reserve Note needs to been Burn!!


----------



## Boosky (Dec 26, 2019)

hillbill said:


> About a pound, please ask Greenpoint.


Never gets old!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 26, 2019)

Fiete said:


> GU?
> 
> Fist i need a Seller in EU outside EU is to Risky i belive to Order ore not?


Gu~ is the owner of GPS. You posted a cap of attitude and I think they’re in England. England/Great Britain/UK whatever the fuck you call it now is making a hasty retreat from the EU. I’ve ordered seeds from the EU many times and I’m in the USA. It’s no different with someone like you in Europe ordering from the USA. You won’t have any problem. I used to order lots of gear from Nirvana. Always got my envelope from the Netherlands in under two weeks. It works both ways. You’ll be fine. No risk other than the seeds getting lost in the mail. It ain’t 1995 any more and mail carriers/customs give zero fucks about pot seeds.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

710slickxx said:


> Anyone here running that ice cream cake or ice cream wedding yet?


Here's my Ice Cream Cake. I just tossed 2 weaklings and its probably my fault cuz of packed plant zones so in theory the strongest ones should push thru. No signs of sex yet but I'm gonna clone these 2 and toss em into flower very soon, along with a shitload of others. ...I'll update as they progress. These were topped early on obviously...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 26, 2019)

Sooo... GPS no longer accepts money orders. ?? I hadn't placed an order in a while as I had broken my addiction. I thought I'd take advantage of the Xmas sale, but at checkout there was no M.O. option. After endless problems ordering with a credit or debit card, I went to MO's and it was flawless. I ordered a ton. The payofix situation was a nightmare. I don't want to go back to calling my bank over and over and over again. Is the credit card situation better?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

Cookies n Chem lights on...silly color
Tora Bora next to the CnC and Glue behind em


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Cookies n Chem lights on...silly color
> Tora Bora next to the CnC and Glue behind emView attachment 4443839View attachment 4443841


Nice looking plants bud


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Nice looking plants bud


Thanks man. On the upswing of luck n things. Ebb n flow of the garden. It's not easy balancing life, family and kids and a day job. Everyone knows this. Time is my enemy. 
Here's lookin to a prosperous and safe new year for all


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man. On the upswing of luck n things. Ebb n flow of the garden. It's not easy balancing life, family and kids and a day job. Everyone knows this. Time is my enemy.
> Here's lookin to a prosperous and safe new year for all


Im about to automate my entire feeding process... i have no life, but i apparently am expected to keep living so i grow.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 26, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man. On the upswing of luck n things. Ebb n flow of the garden. It's not easy balancing life, family and kids and a day job. Everyone knows this. Time is my enemy.
> Here's lookin to a prosperous and safe new year for all


Thank you for all the great pics. Very enjoyable. I haven't had the luck of getting any crazy purple strains from GPS, but I'm not sure my lights (DE's) and temperature help the cause. Do you have a filtered lens for your camera? My pics all end up like a bad Coldplay song... it's all yellow.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Im about to automate my entire feeding process... i have no life, but i apparently am expected to keep living so i grow.


Lol shit yeah you're expected to keep livin. Growing is important shit. Automated irrigation is deluxe for you and the plants. I keep reminding myself of that too. Finally my whole flowering room is fitted and flowing on its own... mom and veg room is another story lol. Damnitall. One day soon I'll catch up in that room.


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 26, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you for all the great pics. Very enjoyable. I haven't had the luck of getting any crazy purple strains from GPS, but I'm not sure my lights (DE's) and temperature help the cause. Do you have a filtered lens for your camera? My pics all end up like a bad Coldplay song... it's all yellow.


Right on I'm as stoked about it as anyone lol. I have a drying room full of duds and or bad experiments or bug issues or nute burns etc lol sadly. 
When lights are off the flash makes everything lovely, otherwise I'm under LEDs so it's just their natural light which is so close to daylight its awesome. This is just my phone camera. In the past under my ol hid's I'd use my old digi cam that I could adjust the white balance on and it removed the hps orange. Nothin gets rid of the radio wave interference from those ballasts tho.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 26, 2019)

Cool. Thx for the info. I don't feel as bad for my yellow/orange pics taken from my Galaxy S10. Sometimes I take pics through my protective glasses which helps. I've been reluctant to take photos in the dark with flash. Have you ran Cake n Chem?


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 27, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Cool. Thx for the info. I don't feel as bad for my yellow/orange pics taken from my Galaxy S10. Sometimes I take pics through my protective glasses which helps. I've been reluctant to take photos in the dark with flash. Have you ran Cake n Chem?


Flash wont bother them. It's like lightening if it were outside. Complete darkness is a myth. People overstress about it regularly. I'm sure some will disagree but I've grown for 20 + years and work in the garden while they sleep always. Of course I have green lights, but I usually only wear a white led headlamp and open and close the flower door to my middle room with regular fluorescent shop lights...often. I prefer working in the room when lights are off. Call me cra. If i get a hermie i blame it on unstable genetics. Obviously too long exposure to continued steady light during their dark period numerous days in a row may affect em. I'm ramblin. 
No i haven't tried cake n chem yet. But i should. In fact I've missed the whole cake thing all together. My first ones ever are in seedling form now. Excited about Topanga Wedding. And Purple Cake. And Ice Cream Cake. Those will be in flower shortly. Ice Cream Wedding still in the line with the next round to hatch...


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 27, 2019)

Right until an entire room seeds from the only one pollen flower among a sea of calxys it will matter...

Sounds like a 66% hermie prone genetic nightmare


----------



## el kapitan (Dec 27, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Right until an entire room seeds the , only one pollen flower among a sea of calxys matter...
> 
> Sounds like a 66% hermie prone genetic nightmare


Lol nah it's all good, but dont take my word for it. Gotta do what's comfy


----------



## Fiete (Dec 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Gu~ is the owner of GPS. You posted a cap of attitude and I think they’re in England. England/Great Britain/UK whatever the fuck you call it now is making a hasty retreat from the EU. I’ve ordered seeds from the EU many times and I’m in the USA. It’s no different with someone like you in Europe ordering from the USA. You won’t have any problem. I used to order lots of gear from Nirvana. Always got my envelope from the Netherlands in under two weeks. It works both ways. You’ll be fine. No risk other than the seeds getting lost in the mail. It ain’t 1995 any more and mail carriers/customs give zero fucks about pot seeds.



Germany not UK


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Germany not UK


Yeah that was sort of my point. Attitude is in the UK so once brexit is done ordering from the UK will be no different than ordering from the USA. If you want to order from within the European Union, you can’t go wrong with nirvana. Their gear is all inexpensive, reverse engineered, “knock-off” if you will, versions of classic strains and a few newer ones. None of their stuff is very stabilized and you’ll get a lot of variation, but you’ll also find a few killer phenos.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 27, 2019)

So greenpoint doesnt use tracking on its shipments? What happens if my shit gets lost in the mail???


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> So greenpoint doesnt use tracking on its shipments? What happens if my shit gets lost in the mail???


They don’t do tracking anymore but I’ve heard of them sending replacements if something gets lost. I haven’t had any issues. I always get my envelope two days after I get the text saying it’s shipped.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They don’t do tracking anymore but I’ve heard of them sending replacements if something gets lost. I haven’t had any issues. I always get my envelope two days after I get the text saying it’s shipped.


Gu replaced my package when it got lost. Email them if it's taken longer than 4 weeks maybe. No clue what happened to the first order but the 2nd one made it to me luckily.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They don’t do tracking anymore but I’ve heard of them sending replacements if something gets lost. I haven’t had any issues. I always get my envelope two days after I get the text saying it’s shipped.



Quote from GPS 

You will have tracking! We have not had any problems.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Quote from GPS
> 
> You will have tracking! We have not had any problems.


They say that but they got rid of it a while back. I’ve ordered from them as recently as Black Friday and I’ve never got a tracking number. Admittedly it isn’t a huge concern to me because of how little opportunity USPS has to fuck anything up between Denver and Albuquerque.

Anyway I just got an email from them saying they’re doing another 35% off sale for New Years. I’m def getting that purple Larry this time.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They say that but they got rid of it a while back. I’ve ordered from them as recently as Black Friday and I’ve never got a tracking number. Admittedly it isn’t a huge concern to me because of how little opportunity USPS has to fuck anything up between Denver and Albuquerque.
> 
> Anyway I just got an email from them saying they’re doing another 35% off sale for New Years. I’m def getting that purple Larry this time.



Sounds Epic... New release Strain?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Sounds Epic... New release Strain?


Reasonably new... it wasn’t out yet on Black Friday.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 27, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> They don’t do tracking anymore but I’ve heard of them sending replacements if something gets lost. I haven’t had any issues. I always get my envelope two days after I get the text saying it’s shipped.


I got that text yesterday im down at the bottom right of use tho. I guess I'll start checking the mail tomorrow
I would never send untracked tho if i were a company... I bet every other guy is someone scamming tryna get double orders lol


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 27, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Flash wont bother them. It's like lightening if it were outside. Complete darkness is a myth. People overstress about it regularly. I'm sure some will disagree but I've grown for 20 + years and work in the garden while they sleep always. Of course I have green lights, but I usually only wear a white led headlamp and open and close the flower door to my middle room with regular fluorescent shop lights...often. I prefer working in the room when lights are off. Call me cra. If i get a hermie i blame it on unstable genetics. Obviously too long exposure to continued steady light during their dark period numerous days in a row may affect em. I'm ramblin.
> No i haven't tried cake n chem yet. But i should. In fact I've missed the whole cake thing all together. My first ones ever are in seedling form now. Excited about Topanga Wedding. And Purple Cake. And Ice Cream Cake. Those will be in flower shortly. Ice Cream Wedding still in the line with the next round to hatch...


My tent is full of pinholes and I occasionally leave the flap open by accident. I'll get a nanner or two late in flowering with some strains but I've never had seeds in my bud. I even forgot to tape over a blue light that's on my power strip this round and everything went smoothly. The only time I'll throw a plant out is if it herms in the first couple weeks after flip, usually has balls and pistils at the internodes, this has only happened a couple times.


----------



## led1k (Dec 27, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Sooo... GPS no longer accepts money orders. ?? I hadn't placed an order in a while as I had broken my addiction. I thought I'd take advantage of the Xmas sale, but at checkout there was no M.O. option. After endless problems ordering with a credit or debit card, I went to MO's and it was flawless. I ordered a ton. The payofix situation was a nightmare. I don't want to go back to calling my bank over and over and over again. Is the credit card situation better?


Paid by card today. They are no longer using the overseas processor so no need for calling the bank. Thanks @Gu~ !


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 27, 2019)

I’m cross-posting this paragraph from my grow journal because it’s relevant. I’m not including the first paragraph that details my experience with Nirvana because I’m not trying to compare the two and it’s only relevant to my grow journal which happens to be all nirvana gear atm.



> I recently switched to greenpoint and my results so far are mixed. The snake oil and ice cream punch are doing amazing. The pebble pusher and OBS are totally underperforming. They’ve been in the tent for about 3 weeks under a 120 watt quantum board and only have two sets of small leaves. They sprouted at the end of last month. I’m pretty sure I’m going to toss those and bring in the purple Larry. The heisenbeans fem crosses seem killer from my experience so far. I dunno why the snake oil is doing so well because that’s one of Gu~’s stardawg crosses as well. I’m pulling the trigger on the purple Larry as soon as the promo code hits my email. I may pop the other half of the pebble pusher and OBS down the road and see if I have better luck, but honestly I’m starting to feel like they aren’t worth growing out.


I’m really about out of patience with the OBS and pebble pusher. The snake oil and ice cream punch have been stellar performers from day one and I have such limited space that I only want to keep the very best in a year’s time I just want to have 4-5 absolutely top shelf moms. Each indoor grow will be 6 plants, 3 different phenos in rotation. The way these are growing really makes me feel like they’re taking my energy away from my more promising phenos. I might go ahead and pop the other 5 snake oil beans too if I cull the stragglers.

If anyone has experience with these strains and can tell me if this is to be expected and doesn’t mean these plants suck please speak up. I would love to be talked out of tossing 10 plants, because that’s the direction I’m headed. I already have 3 proven fire phenos from nirvana and one that I need to get rid of. I could free up several square feet in my tent by tossing these underperformers. I know I’m gonna get some males with the snake oil and that will give me more room, but right now it’s looking like I’ll be keeping my two best nirvana phenos, the best snake oil, and the two best ice cream punch. That’s room for one more right away and that’s gonna be the purple Larry.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 27, 2019)

nc208 said:


> Gu replaced my package when it got lost. Email them if it's taken longer than 4 weeks maybe. No clue what happened to the first order but the 2nd one made it to me luckily.


During heavy snow which shut down mail delivery for days and messed up everything at the post office, they just sent me more seeds. Very good customer service.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

Morning... 

What are the Most Strains to Grow from GPS?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

The most?


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The most?



The most ore the best? I will buy today 2 Strains

Purple Cake and Purple Larry what you think?


----------



## Nizza (Dec 28, 2019)

If I had to choose two right now it would be sour cookies and purple crunch for fem
cookie crunch and texas chem for regs


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Nothing known hereof those but Greenpoint strains I have raised do not lack for effect! I’ve even f3d Copper Chem and done F2s in California Cannon and Black Gold. Done a few crosses. Black Gold is no longer offered but Wow!


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

So i can't go wrong with all of this Strains? I am new to this thread. I was first want seedjunky but not much Infos and they expensive but this thread here show me this Seedbank is a Secret Tip and the Flowers looking also incredible.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Get on Gu's mailing or newsletter. My average for Greenpoint is $24 a pack, but haven’t bought in a while since I have several packs not yet run. All have the Stardawg male “Wild West Series”. 
Greenpoint and Bodhi are the 2 'murican breeders I used most.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Get on Gu's mailing or newsletter. My average for Greenpoint is $24 a pack, but haven’t bought in a while since I have several packs not yet run. All have the Stardawg male “Wild West Series”.
> Greenpoint and Bodhi are the 2 'murican breeders I used most.



I can't find the newsletter link


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Me either, shoot an email Monday or Gu may see and answer here.


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 28, 2019)

Well I ended up getting my seeds. Email said they were sent out to me the 12th, arrived to me on the 27th. Happy ending.


----------



## gwheels (Dec 28, 2019)

Greenpoint Gear running. Pig Whistle is going to be pretty big !...

In order...Skeleton Cookies, Wedding Dub. Pig Whistle 1 and 2 (2 litre fabric pot and 5 gallon bubble bucket).

Purple Punch and Purple Dream will get soaked next. I saved some room to run them but i need some flowering plants to get done to shift veg plants.

Wedding Dub....this smells like my new favorite. Wedding Night was probably #1 and i think it will be unseated.

Strength and flavor and frost should be pretty top shelf !


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Got two tomahawk at 54 days and the Sativa leaner is fading to yellow to light purple while the much more indica has been getting deep purple almost black leaves. Much fewer new pistil now on both and cat piss and citrus on the nose. Plenty of amber on leaves and calyxes are cloudy.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

Purple Cake and Sour Cookies i will buy <3 but i want a litte discount because i miss the Christmas discount  hope they give me something for my first buy.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 28, 2019)

Watch the site for a few days


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 28, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m cross-posting this paragraph from my grow journal because it’s relevant. I’m not including the first paragraph that details my experience with Nirvana because I’m not trying to compare the two and it’s only relevant to my grow journal which happens to be all nirvana gear atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lucked out with OBS, all of mines were males, I might rebuy it and try again...Good luck


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Watch the site for a few days



What you mean? I miss the Christmas discount shit 35% but i am Happy i have found the Seedbank!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Purple Cake and Sour Cookies i will buy <3 but i want a litte discount because i miss the Christmas discount  hope they give me something for my first buy.


Go with the "flagship" strain of Copper Chem as one of your choices. Guaranteed to get some strong plants, great yield, high potency and rowdy odors. If you want a deal, buy the Chinook Haze. Good yielder, uplifting high, orange odors. You'll be very happy with these two strains.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

I think every strain has a Flagship?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> What you mean? I miss the Christmas discount shit 35% but i am Happy i have found the Seedbank!


There will be a New Year special you just wait.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 28, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> There will be a New Year special you just wait.



Thanks Man


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 28, 2019)

BrideZilla, 2nd pheno...First pheno was good but too many small buds after the tips and had a strong gmo type smell, you know that stinky mildew smell lol, potent though, everyone loved it

This pheno looks twice as better, the smell is out of this world, smells like candy, starburst or something, I swear its the best terps I ever grew..Just Wow, frost monster to boot, very happy thus far..Im excited for this pheno

I also just took down two purple cake phenos, I have 7 running, the first two was sub par, average, hope to find better with one of the other 5


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> I think every strain has a Flagship?


No. The Copper Chem IS the flagship strain of GPS. Don't be fooled by a one in a hundred pic. If you want consistency, potency, the greatest chance of success, ease of growing, etc, etc... stick to the basics. If you're just fooling around, don't care about yield, and are just hoping for an instagram pic... grab some cookie cross.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 28, 2019)

Fiete said:


> The most ore the best? I will buy today 2 Strains
> 
> Purple Cake and Purple Larry what you think?


My 2 purple crash phenos are epic. FYI...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2019)

Bodega bubblegum not sure what # each is but here are the 3 bigger plants. The runt I have is similar to these, nothing special so no pic.


Interesting smells but not enough to give a good description yet.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Dec 28, 2019)

el kapitan said:


> Lol nah it's all good, but dont take my word for it. Gotta do what's comfy


Always follow the kaptian


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodega bubblegum not sure what # each is but here are the 3 bigger plants. The runt I have is similar to these, nothing special so no pic.
> View attachment 4445118View attachment 4445120View attachment 4445122
> 
> Interesting smells but not enough to give a good description yet.


Look nice as always. Let me know about phenos. I'm going to pop this soon. Looking for a bubblegum male to bx back to the bubblegum s1s I have and maybe sour bubble, bog bubble. Bubblegum terps are always welcome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Look nice as always. Let me know about phenos. I'm going to pop this soon. Looking for a bubblegum male to bx back to the bubblegum s1s I have and maybe sour bubble, bog bubble. Bubblegum terps are always welcome


Give them another week and I should be able to get a better description on smells but so far they smell nice. Definitely got a bit of stank to them.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 29, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> No. The Copper Chem IS the flagship strain of GPS. Don't be fooled by a one in a hundred pic. If you want consistency, potency, the greatest chance of success, ease of growing, etc, etc... stick to the basics. If you're just fooling around, don't care about yield, and are just hoping for an instagram pic... grab some cookie cross.



Do you have some pics from the "Copper Chem"


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 29, 2019)

If I was going to buy GPS seeds again I'd def go for that Copper Chem. Its his best.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 29, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> If I was going to buy GPS seeds again I'd def go for that Copper Chem. Its his best.



75-85 Days that's a long period


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2019)

Would love to see Black Gold again but I do have F2s.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 29, 2019)

if you want to be high AF after 3 hits its worth the wait. Harvest too soon and you wasted MONTHS of work/wait....it'll be mids (crap)


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2019)

In 12 years, I have never regretted waiting a few days. Nothing like going too soon and I also have had some strains that bulk up dramatically in the last two weeks. Everything from taste to aroma to high needs the plant to be mature.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 29, 2019)

My first indoor grow I harvested 7 to 10 days early. It was "Prayer Pupil" from Mass Medical..........that strain has hit 33% in the past (by a very experienced grower I'm sure).......tasted great (hashy, creamy exhale) but potency was def lackluster.

My 2nd indoor grow I let 90% of all leaves fall off first, lol.......crappier strains but potency was there (Tombstone, Tomahawk).

Lesson learned. Genetics are important but common sense and experience make a huge difference.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2019)

Got a couple fine looking Tomahawk at which might display different phenos but they certainly don’t strike me as crappy.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 29, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> No. The Copper Chem IS the flagship strain of GPS. Don't be fooled by a one in a hundred pic. If you want consistency, potency, the greatest chance of success, ease of growing, etc, etc... stick to the basics. If you're just fooling around, don't care about yield, and are just hoping for an instagram pic... grab some cookie cross.


That was like 20 years ago , the chem 4 is decent but things have changed in the past couple years. That chem 4 is good but its definitely not the strongest producer in the stable.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 29, 2019)

Lol

Ok nasty story!


I figured out what gmo cake and moozy smells like.....Have any crusty dirt fermenting under your fingernail? Dig it out and smell it...Spot On


----------



## Nizza (Dec 29, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lol
> 
> Ok nasty story!
> 
> ...


rofl!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodega bubblegum not sure what # each is but here are the 3 bigger plants. The runt I have is similar to these, nothing special so no pic.
> View attachment 4445118View attachment 4445120View attachment 4445122
> 
> Interesting smells but not enough to give a good description yet.


Beautiful as always Eso.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2019)

Well hi!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That was like 20 years ago , the chem 4 is decent but things have changed in the past couple years. That chem 4 is good but its definitely not the strongest producer in the stable.


Wrd. Yes, things have changed in the last 20 years. The GPS gear has even changed in the past few years. Friends and I have grown some of the older GPS Monster Cookie crosses. I was just saying the Chem 4 x Stardawg is a more "stable" and very strong (most traits) cross. There is a reason it was or is GPS's flagship strain. If I was only buying 20 seeds for my first hobby grow of GPS gear for which I wanted ease of growth, big yields (tag), and potency, 10 of my seeds would be Copper Chem. I have been extremely happy with GPS. Literally, zero complaints. Nearly 100% germination. I was also just pointing out that sometimes pics you see on the internet could be one in a hundred or thousand. Just my opinion.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Do you have some pics from the "Copper Chem"


I don't have any older harvest pics but from a current pheno hunt of Copper Chem at 27 days. All Copper's in the background. 21 females from 40 seeds. We culled one female so far. A couple more could have been killed but we have the space. There are so many winners thus far in the group that we'll likely have to allow potency testing be the difference maker.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2019)

Two different Cake n Chem's at 27 days. Originally, 18 females from 40 seeds. We culled 4 more females after 3 weeks. A couple more could have been killed but again we have the space. The Copper's are definitely stacking up more consistently than the Cake's, but I think this Cake may be the most resinous in the room so far. This other Cake may be a future Scrog candidate.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Dec 29, 2019)

Sundae Banana Cookies.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 29, 2019)

Was wrong about the total but just found these. This what happens When gu realizes his reward system loses him money with good customers.....never offered to make good on anything either. Just nixxed the system and basically told me to fuck off.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 29, 2019)

Why no more money orders? Was going to pay for punch bubble and purple crash then at checkout there is no option for MO?? Wtf
I don't think I can trust the cc company after all the bs.


----------



## Boosky (Dec 29, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Get on Gu's mailing or newsletter. My average for Greenpoint is $24 a pack, but haven’t bought in a while since I have several packs not yet run. All have the Stardawg male “Wild West Series”.
> Greenpoint and Bodhi are the 2 'murican breeders I used most.


Me too, both top notch! Keepers in darn near every pack I've ran from both breeders. Good pheno selection as well, Bodhi has more Male selections to choose from though. Even though the Stardawg Male has yet to let me down.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2019)

My 2 tomahawk getting amber tricks at 8 weeks and not fading fast. These are so different from each other but both have long stemmed trichs and virtually no clear anymore and buds seem firm with indica fatter. 

Deep earthy and very fuely smells but not too loud. Apart from one having fatter buds they both make buds made up of many foxtail pinecone like hard nugs. I LST and the nugs on both are crowding each other out. These look very potent to my minds eye. 

Very close and could be pulled right now.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> That was like 20 years ago , the chem 4 is decent but things have changed in the past couple years. That chem 4 is good but its definitely not the strongest producer in the stable.


I mean, it said "flagship" as recent as last year...

but in your opinion what is your strongest producer in the stable?


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I mean, it said "flagship" as recent as last year...
> 
> but in your opinion what is your strongest producer in the stable?


Producer as far as flavor, potency, yield? 
The topanga is at the top of my list. It is just super strong, super green and is LOUD. Chem 4 is a good one but the GMO in my opinion is stronger. Its chem D and girl scout cookies. Its loud as all get out and yields big. The purple punch is very good also. The flavor and smell is the most unique I've ever been around. Truthfully If I had to pick 3 I could not live without, it would be GMO , Topanga Canyon, and the Purple Punch. All of the strains are good honestly, but some just stand out in there own way. 

I personally preferred the topanga crosses over the punch , but majority of people want punch so it is not up to me. My opinion the topanga x Gmo would create the next best thing. Both moms are true powerhouses. Vigor, potency, everything is off the charts. 
As far as regs go the stardawg Corey and stardawg Male together made some rediculous offspring. There was issue that kept him from making those seeds in bulk but they are coming early spring for sure. The Corey is a very nice one IMO. I like it better than the chem4.. I can answer the questions best as I can but heisen is super busy and it's hard to get a straight answer from him sometimes so I fill in the best i can.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Dec 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Producer as far as flavor, potency, yield?
> The topanga is at the top of my list. It is just super strong, super green and is LOUD. Chem 4 is a good one but the GMO in my opinion is stronger. Its chem D and girl scout cookies. Its loud as all get out and yields big. The purple punch is very good also. The flavor and smell is the most unique I've ever been around. Truthfully If I had to pick 3 I could not live without, it would be GMO , Topanga Canyon, and the Purple Punch. All of the strains are good honestly, but some just stand out in there own way.
> 
> I personally preferred the topanga crosses over the punch , but majority of people want punch so it is not up to me. My opinion the topanga x Gmo would create the next best thing. Both moms are true powerhouses. Vigor, potency, everything is off the charts.
> As far as regs go the stardawg Corey and stardawg Male together made some rediculous offspring. There was issue that kept him from making those seeds in bulk but they are coming early spring for sure. The Corey is a very nice one IMO. I like it better than the chem4.. I can answer the questions best as I can but heisen is super busy and it's hard to get a straight answer from him sometimes so I fill in the best i can.


Awesome, thank you.

TBH I've been sleeping on the Topanga Canyon stuff.

Probably grab a pack of something now.

I have Gmoozy, bridezilla and sundae banana cookies at 18 days into flower. Those 3 are my first from heisen. No balls anywhere yet.

The gmoozys are STRETCHY!


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> 
> TBH I've been sleeping on the Topanga Canyon stuff.
> 
> ...


My gmoozy from seed was stretchy, my clone grows huge like a normal plant
Heres a clone
Oh and it stinks to high heaven, not a pleasant smell but potent stuff


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Dec 30, 2019)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> 
> TBH I've been sleeping on the Topanga Canyon stuff.
> 
> ...


Yes the gmoozy was truly my fav BUT he said something about adub just not being popular enough. I'm not sure if the topanga GMO made it out but I truly think that cross would be stellar in every way. Both super power house plants coming together. The banana cookies is also one of my favorites. I read somewhere that bridezilla hit 21 percent thc. The more all this stuff gets grown out the more H and Gu will decide what to keep and make


----------



## HolyAngel (Dec 30, 2019)

sadness, I missed all the topanga stuff when my first order got cancelled, along with those banana cookies :,(


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 30, 2019)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Producer as far as flavor, potency, yield?
> The topanga is at the top of my list. It is just super strong, super green and is LOUD. Chem 4 is a good one but the GMO in my opinion is stronger. Its chem D and girl scout cookies. Its loud as all get out and yields big. The purple punch is very good also. The flavor and smell is the most unique I've ever been around. Truthfully If I had to pick 3 I could not live without, it would be GMO , Topanga Canyon, and the Purple Punch. All of the strains are good honestly, but some just stand out in there own way.
> 
> I personally preferred the topanga crosses over the punch , but majority of people want punch so it is not up to me. My opinion the topanga x Gmo would create the next best thing. Both moms are true powerhouses. Vigor, potency, everything is off the charts.
> As far as regs go the stardawg Corey and stardawg Male together made some rediculous offspring. There was issue that kept him from making those seeds in bulk but they are coming early spring for sure. The Corey is a very nice one IMO. I like it better than the chem4.. I can answer the questions best as I can but heisen is super busy and it's hard to get a straight answer from him sometimes so I fill in the best i can.


Great info. Thx. May try some Topanga crosses when they have some regular seeds available. I love hybrid vigor and choosing from a variety plants with mixed genetics. Is the Topanga from Hiesen? I will say this... watching his video's doesn't give me a ton of confidence.

Out of curiosity, how did the Copper Chem turn out for you? How many did you pop? Any pics? My 20 female CC's at 30 days are looking pretty STACKtacular. Mainly citrus odors so far. Super vigorous, very resinous and a breeze to grow. I definitely think I'm going to end up with several Mark Maguire phenos similar to the photo in the GPS website reviews of CC. The 14 Cake n Chem aren't putting off much odor at all so far. There are some that are stacking up, but there are more of them that are "meh." When you're looking at a room of 20 CC's next to 14 Cake n Chems, it's fairly easy to see what is the superior cross is so far. Only 30 days though, it's early.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 30, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Two different Cake n Chem's at 27 days. Originally, 18 females from 40 seeds. We culled 4 more females after 3 weeks. A couple more could have been killed but again we have the space. The Copper's are definitely stacking up more consistently than the Cake's, but I think this Cake may be the most resinous in the room so far. This other Cake may be a future Scrog candidate.View attachment 4445566View attachment 4445567



Are the cakes know for not yielding much?

Edit: I have a question for my first Order Guys. Which one you prefer Regs ore Fems? I don't want to Breed somethink so i belive Fems are the way to go? I Grow most of the Time Autos but also Fems sometimes. My last Grow was a DP Blueberry from Regs and the quality is not was i was thinking bevore but that's DP foul! Can i Clone Fems also and selecting a Mother? I here that Cloning from Fems are not good is that true?


----------



## smokeybeard (Dec 30, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Are the cakes know for not yielding much?
> 
> Edit: I have a question for my first Order Guys. Which one you prefer Regs ore Fems? I don't want to Breed somethink so i belive Fems are the way to go? I Grow most of the Time Autos but also Fems sometimes. My last Grow was a DP Blueberry from Regs and the quality is not was i was thinking bevore but that's DP foul! Can i Clone Fems also and selecting a Mother? I here that Cloning from Fems are not good is that true?


I think you said earlier that you were outside the US, I would go with fems to make sure that there is a for sure bet that you will get a bunch of ladies.


----------



## NapalmD (Dec 30, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Are the cakes know for not yielding much?
> 
> Edit: I have a question for my first Order Guys. Which one you prefer Regs ore Fems? I don't want to Breed somethink so i belive Fems are the way to go? I Grow most of the Time Autos but also Fems sometimes. My last Grow was a DP Blueberry from Regs and the quality is not was i was thinking bevore but that's DP foul! Can i Clone Fems also and selecting a Mother? I here that Cloning from Fems are not good is that true?


Cloning fems is absolutely fine. The advantage to growing fems over regs is you already know what they are going to be. If you have the space and time to hunt through regs, go for it. Some people don't, so fems just make it easier.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 30, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Cloning fems is absolutely fine. The advantage to growing fems over regs is you already know what they are going to be. If you have the space and time to hunt through regs, go for it. Some people don't, so fems just make it easier.



Size in cm? I only Grow in 80x80cm160cm hight so maybe 4-6 Plants possibly than are fems best right?

I order 2-3 Packs of Seeds and will Grow 2 Seeds of each for my first Greenpoint Grow  my Cob LEDs can't wait.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 30, 2019)

NapalmD said:


> Cloning fems is absolutely fine. The advantage to growing fems over regs is you already know what they are going to be. If you have the space and time to hunt through regs, go for it. Some people don't, so fems just make it easier.



What you mean with "what they growing to be" why you don't need by Regs "how they gone to be"?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 30, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Are the cakes know for not yielding much?
> 
> Edit: I have a question for my first Order Guys. Which one you prefer Regs ore Fems? I don't want to Breed somethink so i belive Fems are the way to go? I Grow most of the Time Autos but also Fems sometimes. My last Grow was a DP Blueberry from Regs and the quality is not was i was thinking bevore but that's DP foul! Can i Clone Fems also and selecting a Mother? I here that Cloning from Fems are not good is that true?


I've never grown the original Wedding Cake(s), and this is my first run with Cake n Chem. At day 30, it's way to early to know. Just because the Cake n Chem's aren't stacking like the Copper Chem's doesn't mean there won't be some good, great or comparable yielders. The Cake n Chem's may not stack up donkey dicks, but they could produce rock hard golf balls. Smaller dense nugs can sometimes be equal to larger less dense nugs. For example, the Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse that I grow puts out K2 footballs. Gorillas Glue #4 in my setup puts out a lot of golf balls, pebbles and marbles. However, they both tend to average the same yield. That being said, GPS has "Tags" under the pricing of each strain. Copper Chem has a tag titled "Big Yields." If you click on that you'll see all the strains that have that tag. It doesn't mean that others won't yield big, but it's a common trait with the strain.

Sounds like you want feminized. I'm certainly not the expert on that, and I've never grown any GPS feminized. Looks like others have info for you. Don't over think it. GPS has great gear. Choose something, have fun, and accept the outcome without regret. Good luck.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 30, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> I've never grown the original Wedding Cake(s), and this is my first run with Cake n Chem. At day 30, it's way to early to know. Just because the Cake n Chem's aren't stacking like the Copper Chem's doesn't mean there won't be some good, great or comparable yielders. The Cake n Chem's may not stack up donkey dicks, but they could produce rock hard golf balls. Smaller dense nugs can sometimes be equal to larger less dense nugs. For example, the Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse that I grow puts out K2 footballs. Gorillas Glue #4 in my setup puts out a lot of golf balls, pebbles and marbles. However, they both tend to average the same yield. That being said, GPS has "Tags" under the pricing of each strain. Copper Chem has a tag titled "Big Yields." If you click on that you'll see all the strains that have that tag. It doesn't mean that others won't yield big, but it's a common trait with the strain.
> 
> Sound like you want feminized. I'm certainly not the expert on that, and I've never grown any GPS feminized. Looks like others have info for you. Don't over think it. GPS has great gear. Choose something, have fun, accept the outcome without regret. Good luck.



A friend of mine told me the "lemon haze" from greenhouse is Fire do you agree with that? I can Grow Regs no Problem but different Strains are availebe from Regs ore fems.

I think i go with:

Purple Cake
Sour Cookies
And Purple Punch

Some Strains ate put of stock i want the "wedding cake" but gone.... But maybe i change somethink bevore my first order.


What i don't like from @greenpointseeds they are all 6 packs of Seeds why not 3 per pack also I can't Grow 6 each and than i have to much Seeds ;(


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 30, 2019)

Fiete said:


> A friend of mine told me the "lemon haze" from greenhouse is Fire do you agree with that? I can Grow Regs no Problem but different Strains are availebe from Regs ore fems.
> 
> What i don't like from @greenpointseeds they are all 6 packs of Seeds why not 3 per pack also I can't Grow 6 each and than i have to much Seeds ;(


The SLH I have would probably be considered "fire", but I'm not a fan of that term. It's neither warm or spicy, nor is it a "hot item" that is sold out. I don't know how we got from "what's cooler than cool? ICE COLD" to "that's fire." Thom Yorke laughed at me when I told him one of their new songs was "rad." I guess I'm just a square. I digress. I recently posted about Super Lemon Haze in another thread, and I posted a pic of it in this thread not too long ago.


----------



## 323cheezy (Dec 30, 2019)

Dude ... super lemon haze is dank af!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 30, 2019)

323cheezy said:


> Dude ... super lemon haze is dank af!


Lol, now that's what I'm talking about. I used to sell "dank", "KB" and "420" t-shirts on Dead tour before the custy's even knew the meanings of the terms. Yes, the SLH is dank af!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 30, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol, now that's what I'm talking about. I used to sell "dank", "KB" and "420" t-shirts on Dead tour before the custy's even knew the meanings of the terms. Yes, the SLH is dank af!


Wish I was old enough to have experienced a dead tour. I was born in ‘86 so 9 when Jerry passed. I’ve always been a bigger fan of the Weir/Barlow songs so I may get a chance to see some of that if Dead and Co come back out. The one year I was supposed to see Bobby was at Peach 2014. He canceled and we got an extra night of TAB so I wasn’t exactly unhappy. I saw JRAD at red rocks last year and that’s kind of the closest I’ve been, besides hanging out with David Gans once. So at least I’ve got only one degree of separation. I’d me way more interested to meet Big Steve. All I can do at the moment is stream some MSG shows. Saturday was really pretty much my ideal Phish show but I skipped yesterday and today. I’m paying an extra $10 for tomorrow’s stream and maybe even springing for the shirt.

Anyway back on the subject of GPS, I decided to do one last ditch attempt to motivate the pebble pusher and OBS to grow. So I hit them all with a little bit of clone solution and silica, thinking that they need root and cell wall support. If this doesn’t work then I’m giving up on them and making room for more feminized seeds and clones.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 30, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m cross-posting this paragraph from my grow journal because it’s relevant. I’m not including the first paragraph that details my experience with Nirvana because I’m not trying to compare the two and it’s only relevant to my grow journal which happens to be all nirvana gear atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ran OBS for awhile and it grew very well, not slow at all, how many seeds did you wet? one run with and one without co2, kept the strong Orange pheno mom around for awhile cloned easy enough....


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 30, 2019)

nobighurry said:


> I ran OBS for awhile and it grew very well, not slow at all, how many seeds did you wet? one run with and one without co2, kept the strong Orange pheno mom around for awhile cloned easy enough....


I popped half the pack and one didn’t germinate. Here are a couple pics to show what I mean. The biggest OBS next to an average sized snake oil and the same one next to an average sized ice cream punch. The OBS was planted over a week before the ones that are doing really well.

If the silica and clone solution doesn’t perk them up, and I have my doubts that it will, I’m going to give up on these and bring in more good stuff. These are growing like fucking bagseeds. Not much lost either way though. Got plenty of other eggs in several baskets, so to speak, if you count all my good nirvana phenos. The pebble pusher was a gift and the OBS was cheap.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 30, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I popped half the pack and one didn’t germinate. Here are a couple pics to show what I mean. The biggest OBS next to an average sized snake oil and the same one next to an average sized ice cream punch. The OBS was planted over a week before the ones that are doing really well.
> View attachment 4446617View attachment 4446620
> If the silica and clone solution doesn’t perk them up, and I have my doubts that it will, I’m going to give up on these and bring in more good stuff. These are growing like fucking bagseeds. Not much lost either way though. Got plenty of other eggs in several baskets, so to speak, if you count all my good nirvana phenos. The pebble pusher was a gift and the OBS was cheap.


I see what your saying! I ran Cackleberry at the same time and they grew about the same, I did get a bad batch of seeds they were old stock prior to gu having a sorter those first packs germ rate was miserable! Replacements were much better.. Hopefully some silica peps them up! I hear you about maximizing your space there was a day when I would nurture every seed/plant but seeds are much easier to obtain these days, I finally can toss subpar plants and not loose sleep lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 30, 2019)

Yup and I’m thinking I don’t need the OBS because I’ve got this insane purple tangie pheno from nirvana. Huge yield, frosty af, awesome colors and she just keeps stacking these calyx clusters everywere. Today is day 56 and she’s still stacking. Buds on top of buds on top of buds. I think that and the snake oil that’s doing so well should keep me covered on the sativa side, but I’m hoping for at least one indica dominant sensi star pheno from the pack.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 31, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yup and I’m thinking I don’t need the OBS because I’ve got this insane purple tangie pheno from nirvana. Huge yield, frosty af, awesome colors and she just keeps stacking these calyx clusters everywere. Today is day 56 and she’s still stacking. Buds on top of buds on top of buds. I think that and the snake oil that’s doing so well should keep me covered on the sativa side, but I’m hoping for at least one indica dominant sensi star pheno from the pack.


I like the sounds of that purple Tangie! I have a weakness for good Tangie, On that note everyone loved the OBS and still asks, once cured it was pure citrus heaven, couldn't help but hang your nose over the jar, was also I suddenly want to wash the car kind of med.. Zoom,zoom


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wish I was old enough to have experienced a dead tour. I was born in ‘86 so 9 when Jerry passed. I’ve always been a bigger fan of the Weir/Barlow songs so I may get a chance to see some of that if Dead and Co come back out. The one year I was supposed to see Bobby was at Peach 2014. He canceled and we got an extra night of TAB so I wasn’t exactly unhappy. I saw JRAD at red rocks last year and that’s kind of the closest I’ve been, besides hanging out with David Gans once. So at least I’ve got only one degree of separation. I’d me way more interested to meet Big Steve. All I can do at the moment is stream some MSG shows. Saturday was really pretty much my ideal Phish show but I skipped yesterday and today. I’m paying an extra $10 for tomorrow’s stream and maybe even springing for the shirt.
> 
> Anyway back on the subject of GPS, I decided to do one last ditch attempt to motivate the pebble pusher and OBS to grow. So I hit them all with a little bit of clone solution and silica, thinking that they need root and cell wall support. If this doesn’t work then I’m giving up on them and making room for more feminized seeds and clones.


I don't want to take this thread over with music so I'll be brief... Love Bobby. Weir-Barlow songs are fantastic. Black Throated Wind is my fav; very Kerouac. JRAD is a great interpretation of Dead music. I was there for JRAD before Phish last year, but couldn't find a ticket. Sunday was the heater of the MSG run so far, but last night's second set with a 30 minute space Tweezer was vintage. I wrote an essay titled Peak Phish 2.0. Go see Phish now. They're at their second peak. It's different but this year was as enjoyable as 97-00; for which I saw at least 50% of all those shows. Kind bud was worth more than an ounce of gold in '97. Fucking crazy. Literally a money tree.

Are you overwatering your seed starts? Whether from a clone machine or rockwool cubes or paper towel to soil, after that first transplant, or any successive transplant into soil or soil-less mix, be sure to let them go from wet to almost dry. Wet to almost dry for every watering; if aerated soil or peat moss. Edit: I didn't see your latest post with pics. Sometimes you do have runts or slow growers. I wouldn't throw them out just yet. Try my suggestion.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 31, 2019)

Morning 

How you Like my order i have posted yesterday?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 31, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> I don't want to take this thread over with music so I'll be brief... Love Bobby. Weir-Barlow songs are fantastic. Black Throated Wind is my fav; very Kerouac. JRAD is a great interpretation of Dead music. I was there for JRAD before Phish last year, but couldn't find a ticket. Sunday was the heater of the MSG run so far, but last night's second set with a 30 minute space Tweezer was vintage. I wrote an essay titled Peak Phish 2.0. Go see Phish now. They're at their second peak. It's different but this year was as enjoyable as 97-00; for which I saw at least 50% of all those shows. Kind bud was worth more than an ounce of gold in '97. Fucking crazy. Literally a money tree.
> Are you overwatering your seed starts? Whether from a clone machine or rockwool cubes or paper towel to soil, after that first transplant, or any successive transplant into soil or soil-less mix, be sure to let them go from wet to almost dry. Wet to almost dry for every watering; if aerated soil or peat moss. Edit: I didn't see your latest post with pics. Sometimes you do have runts or slow growers. I wouldn't throw them out just yet. Try my suggestion.


That’s the only thing. Since I’m running a board in my tent and it’s winter they’re not getting that warm and the soil doesn’t dry out all the way until they start getting bigger.

My favorite Weir/Barlow song is LIG. Throwing stones, Estimated, and Cassidy are very close behind. Looks like rain is my and my gf’s “love song” lol. Don’t get me wrong I love all the Garcia/Hunter stuff, but the Weir/Barlow songs have just had more of a personal impact on me over the years. 

I agree 100%. Phish is as good right now as they were at this time in 1997, although I consider the 2.0 era to be between 2003-2004 when they came back. There were a couple fire shows in ‘03 but Trey was mostly too wasted back then. That was about the time I got into Phish and I thought they were a thing of the past. I was so stoked in 2009. I knew it was going to be awesome from that very first fluffhead at Hampton and they’ve just been on it. For a solid 10 years now and that’s just awesome.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2019)

Saw the Dead in Spring oh 1971 in a very Smokey arena


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s the only thing. Since I’m running a board in my tent and it’s winter they’re not getting that warm and the soil doesn’t dry out all the way until they start getting bigger.
> 
> although I consider the 2.0 era to be between 2003-2004 when they came back.


Then the problem isn't likely the seeds.

Yes, that is the 2.0 "era." I'm saying, starting in 2015 with Trey playing and learning with the Dead, there was a rise in quality of Phish. Like a stock market graph declining and rising. We are "in" or approaching the second peak of Phish. Thus, it's Peak Phish 2.0 which is different then Phish Era 2.0.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Saw the Dead in Spring oh 1971 in a very Smokey arena


That's awesome!! Date or arena and season?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 31, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Then the problem isn't likely the seeds.
> 
> Yes, that is the 2.0 "era." I'm saying, starting in 2015 with Trey playing and learning with the Dead, there was a rise in quality of Phish. Like a stock market graph declining and rising. We are "in" or approaching the second peak of Phish. Thus, it's Peak Phish 2.0 which is different then Phish Era 2.0.


Yup I totally noticed that after fare thee well. Something got set free inside of Trey. I’ve also noticed he’s writing more lyrics by himself and doing fewer collaborations with Tom Marshall. His own lyrics are killer. Drift while you’re sleeping and a life beyond the dream are two that come to mind. Technically ghosts of the forest I know but still. I get what you’re saying. This is a high time for them like we haven’t seen since fall ‘97. 

Anyway I don’t know what the problem is with the stragglers, but I’d rather have plants that adapt to my environment instead of having to adapt the environment to the plants. I want phenos that can handle anything that gets thrown at them since I like to do outdoor, organic, totally pesticide free growing and I’m currently pheno hunting for next year’s outdoor grow. I want phenos like roses — that thrive on neglect. I want to be able to stick some in a raised planter with some killer soil the day after the last frost and let them get huge with nothing more than pruning and tucking.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

Agreed. About to Run is the new heater. Instant classic.

Wrd. Kill 'em then. Death don't hurt very long.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 31, 2019)

About to run is sick. He rips so hard on that one. Their second peak does kinda follow the dead, and how they hit their first peak in ‘74 with Keith and then a second in ‘89 with Brent. Brent speedballed himself into an early grave shortly after that second peak. I loved the Hornsby/Welnick stuff too but Keith was always my favorite.

I’m gonna try running my ceramic heater in the tent for a few days. Maybe a little more transpiration will perk them up.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> That's awesome!! Date or arena and season?


March 15 Madison, Wisconsin


----------



## Fiete (Dec 31, 2019)

I have done my first Greenpoint Order and my first Payment with "Bitcoins"


Oh men the deal 35% off+10% Crypto discount Cool Deal.

I am the Lucky one "sour cookies" are
SOLD OUT and i got it xD somethink special about this Strain?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> About to run is sick. He rips so hard on that one. Their second peak does kinda follow the dead, and how they hit their first peak in ‘74 with Keith and then a second in ‘89 with Brent. Brent speedballed himself into an early grave shortly after that second peak. I loved the Hornsby/Welnick stuff too but Keith was always my favorite.
> 
> I’m gonna try running my ceramic heater in the tent for a few days. Maybe a little more transpiration will perk them up.


My prediction... tonights gag is Looney Toons = Looney Tunes. Sanity, Harpua, maybe a road runner. Trey's story last night... hit in the head with a frying pan, crazy, 80's disco, walk backwards of a cliff, train. Then steam with wolves and theme. Slave to the traffic light. Wiley E Coyote gets run over by a train and falls off cliffs, Tom the cat hit with a frying pan, Roger Rabbit and the traffic light, Looney Tunes Disco is a thing, Trey's notes say "water dripping in mind" see Bugs Bunny Water, water every hare, dead cat=Harpua

Edit: Crazy Sometimes is a looney tune too


----------



## hellmutt bones (Dec 31, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> My prediction... tonights gag is Looney Toons = Looney Tunes. Sanity, Harpua, maybe a road runner. Trey's story last night... hit in the head with a frying pan, crazy, 80's disco, walk backwards of a cliff, train. Then steam with wolves and theme. Slave to the traffic light. Wiley E Coyote gets run over by a train and falls off cliffs, Tom the cat hit with a frying pan, Roger Rabbit and the traffic light, Looney Tunes Disco is a thing, Trey's notes say "water dripping in mind" see Bugs Bunny Water, water every hare, dead cat=Harpua


Tham bro I want what you smokin


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Dec 31, 2019)

Gorilla punch and ice cream punch arrived today. I'm just barely early enough in my current grow to be able to add a seedling to the hydro so i chose gorilla punch since she has more of a stretch i figure shell be able to catch up height wise if i keep training to a min.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 31, 2019)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Gorilla punch and ice cream punch arrived today. I'm just barely early enough in my chrrebt grow to be able to add a seedling to the hydro so i chose gorilla punch since she has more of a stretch i figure shell be able to catch up height wise if i keep training to a min.View attachment 4447009



Bought also the ice cream punch bro


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 31, 2019)

Ya, 35% off was too sweet to pass up.

Just grabbed 2 packs of Heisen/Gu fems, Purple Punch x Dosidos (PURPLE CRUNCH), Purple Punch x Wedding Cake (PURPLE CAKE).

8 new FEM varieties to run in 2020.

White Widow(Seedsman)
Black Sugar(forget breeder but off Seedsman)
Useful Orange Cookies X Chocolate Diesel
Useful Double Dipped Strawberries
Useful Sunny Diesel (SSDD x Choc Diesel)
Mass Medical EEEE (Mr E x 5 Star)
Greenpoint Purple Crunch (dosidos x purple punch)
Greenpoint Purple Cake (wedding cake x purple punch)


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Tham bro I want what you smokin


Lol, right? I'm probably dead wrong, but this is one reason Phish is so much fun. They took the mantle of the Merry Pranksters... Oswego 98? I forget when the Pranksters were on stage with Phish. Well, we'll see what happens tonight. Has to be a Harpua though.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

I bought another pack of Cowboy Cookies bringing my total to 30, and 3 packs of Pebble Puhser on Xmas. Sent a $100 bill for the first time ever. I feel confident. Gu has always taken care of me and I don't know him at all.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, 35% off was too sweet to pass up.
> 
> Just grabbed 2 packs of Heisen/Gu fems, Purple Punch x Dosidos (PURPLE CRUNCH), Purple Punch x Wedding Cake (PURPLE CAKE).
> 
> ...



Purple Cake was on my list to but i change it against "ice cream punch, sour cookies and dreamcatcher" ore do you think cake needs to be on my list and not the other?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 31, 2019)

Fiete said:


> Purple Cake was on my list to but i change it against "ice cream punch, sour cookies and dreamcatcher" ore do you think cake needs to be on my list and not the other?


I'm familiar with Wedding Cake and like it a lot, I figure sooner or later one of them will be more like Wedding Cake then purple punch.....either way with Purple Punch in the genetics u will have some good weed.


----------



## Fiete (Dec 31, 2019)

Couch_Lock said:


> I'm familiar with Wedding Cake and like it a lot, I figure sooner or later one of them will be more like Wedding Cake then purple punch.....either way with Purple Punch in the genetics u will have some good weed.


I don't have the Purple Punch bought "Ice Cream Cake" was my order. Do you think the Purple Cake is better? I will somethink similar to Wedding Cake maybe I ask GPS to change my order.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Dec 31, 2019)

Fiete said:


> I don't have the Purple Punch bought "Ice Cream Cake" was my order. Do you think the Purple Cake is better? I will somethink similar to Wedding Cake maybe I ask GPS to change my order.


I haven't grown either one before, Fiete. Its up to you.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 31, 2019)

hellmutt bones said:


> Tham bro I want what you smokin


We phish heads take this shit seriously dude. I just checked my finances and I can’t afford to get the stream. Had to fix my truck and that cleaned me out. I’ll hear it all on satellite radio.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 31, 2019)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol, right? I'm probably dead wrong, but this is one reason Phish is so much fun. They took the mantle of the Merry Pranksters... Oswego 98? I forget when the Pranksters were on stage with Phish. Well, we'll see what happens tonight. Has to be a Harpua though.


Harpua is one of my favorites. I’m a dog person and the whole “dog in the station” outro is such a jam. I play piano and guitar so I’m obsessed with Page and Trey, so I’ve got a slightly different favorite song profile than a lot of phish heads. I always hear them tease that part of harpua in foam too. 

Shit let’s not make this totally off topic. I did chuck the shittiest looking pebble pusher and OBS. Just one of each to make room for some clones. There are actually a couple that are starting to show some promise. I’m going to start running a propane heater in the room to help them move a little more water.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 31, 2019)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Harpua is one of my favorites. I’m a dog person and the whole “dog in the station” outro is such a jam. I play piano and guitar so I’m obsessed with Page and Trey, so I’ve got a slightly different favorite song profile than a lot of phish heads. I always hear them tease that part of harpua in foam too.
> 
> Shit let’s not make this totally off topic. I did chuck the shittiest looking pebble pusher and OBS. Just one of each to make room for some clones. There are actually a couple that are starting to show some promise. I’m going to start running a propane heater in the room to help them move a little more water.


Classic Phish misdirection. I wasn't even close, but no one was. At least they played Fluff's Travels. Send in the Clones (instead of Clowns) was the NYE gag. That's kind of fitting since you killed off some seeds for clones, lol.

Happy New Year everyone. May you have many bountiful harvests in 2020.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 1, 2020)

Yeah I saw some pics of the suspended platforms and stuff. Really wish I could have bought the stream. I’m a lot less sad than I would have been if they had done harpua. I would have liked to see more gamehendge. Like a 30 minute type 2 ac/dc bag or CFA > mockingbird.

Yeah I fired up my new aero cloner last night. I had to get rid of two seedlings to make room for it in the tent. As soon as I harvest I’ll be able to free a lot more space in there since I’ll be rotating in the next crop.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 1, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I have done my first Greenpoint Order and my first Payment with "Bitcoins"
> View attachment 4446960
> 
> Oh men the deal 35% off+10% Crypto discount Cool Deal.





Fiete said:


> Purple Cake was on my list to but i change it against "ice cream punch, sour cookies and dreamcatcher" ore do you think cake needs to be on my list and not the other?


Im going through 7 purple cakes, harvested two phenos thus far, not happy with the 2, hoping I find above average.....Bridezilla so far does not dissapoint


----------



## Fiete (Jan 1, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im going through 7 purple cakes, harvested two phenos thus far, not happy with the 2, hoping I find above average.....Bridezilla so far does not dissapoint



Why not Happy with the 2


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 1, 2020)

Cookies n Chem. Day 59 and comin down now. Happy New Year


----------



## Fiete (Jan 2, 2020)

I wish i had a Plant like this love the Purple color just Wunderfull.


----------



## Black Thumb (Jan 2, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I wish i had a Plant like this love the Purple color just Wunderfull.


Just grab anything where the mother was cookie and they should pretty much look like this in my experience. Any crosses i have made or recieved with cookie in them , are very similar to the above pic.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2020)

Black Thumb said:


> Just grab anything where the mother was cookie and they should pretty much look like this in my experience. Any crosses i have made or recieved with cookie in them , are very similar to the above pic.


Pretty much. One of the reasons I chose that ice cream punch because it looked like it would go totally purple. 5 out of the 6 phenos I had in my closet this time around went purple to some degree. The strain that got the most purple was my tangie which I thought was interesting. The low temps definitely contributed to it but it’s also a genetic thing. Certain plants just produce more of the pigment anthocyanin and you just never know until the chlorophyll starts going away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

3 bodega bubblegums, smells are nice but not quite b gum. All are doing well.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2020)

Got a couple Peak Northern Berry at six weeks that are pure pink Bazooka


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2020)

One tomahawk down at 59 days with a very loud exit. Extremely sticky on the Sativa leaner and skunk cedar and pine smells. 20% amber 80% cloudy. Trichs are fat and tall. Remarkable plant and will be above average yielding.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> 3 bodega bubblegums, smells are nice but not quite b gum. All are doing well.


Nice pics. Who is the noding and plant structure? How many days in? Looking like a good yielder?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you for your order from Greenpoint Seeds! We wanted to let you know that your order (#xxxx) was shipped via USPS, USPS First Class Mail Intl on 1/2/2020. Tracking is no longer offered on shipments, please allow up to a week for your seeds to arrive


Yeah my seeds are shipped today <3 I thought they need 2 weeks minimum for Europe to arrived but GPS sayd 1 week that's awesome.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> One tomahawk down at 59 days with a very loud exit. Extremely sticky on the Sativa leaner and skunk cedar and pine smells. 20% amber 80% cloudy. Trichs are fat and tall. Remarkable plant and will be above average yielding.


Was your tomahawk dense? I need to plant more but my first one was potent but way too airy, I think I gave it away


----------



## hillbill (Jan 2, 2020)

Seem to be and her Indica looking sister still in the garden also.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Nice pics. Who is the noding and plant structure? How many days in? Looking like a good yielder?


These girls didnt put out much side branching at all. I flipped them to flower after 3 weeks from germination. They're at about 4 weeks flower. They all look like average to above average for yield and node spacing is ok but could be tighter.

Overall not too shabby.


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Bought also the ice cream punch bro





TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pretty much. One of the reasons I chose that ice cream punch because it looked like it would go totally purple. 5 out of the 6 phenos I had in my closet this time around went purple to some degree. The strain that got the most purple was my tangie which I thought was interesting. The low temps definitely contributed to it but it’s also a genetic thing. Certain plants just produce more of the pigment anthocyanin and you just never know until the chlorophyll starts going away.


When do u guys think youll be germinating any of these. I threw one gorilla punch in with this run as a super late starter cause shes supposed to have a decent stretch. (More so than icp)Heres a pic of some pp x gelato 33 that another breeder did. (Just a reference) hopefully ours have much better yeild cause any pheno that yeilds like this wont be kept around lol... but the frost is there for sure


----------



## Fiete (Jan 2, 2020)

BionicΩChronic said:


> When do u guys think youll be germinating any of these. I threw one gorilla punch in with this run as a super late starter cause shes supposed to have a decent stretch. (More so than icp)Heres a pic of some pp x gelato 33 that another breeder did. (Just a reference) hopefully ours have much better yeild cause any pheno that yeilds like this wont be kept around lol... but the frost is there for sureView attachment 4448346



When my Seeds arrived i will Grow immediately
3 x Sour Cookies and 3 x ice cream punch yes...


----------



## BionicΩChronic (Jan 2, 2020)

Fiete said:


> When my Seeds arrived i will Grow immediately
> 3 x Sour Cookies and 3 x ice cream punch yes...


Sweet thats good news. Hopefully youll stick around and share pics


----------



## Fiete (Jan 2, 2020)

BionicΩChronic said:


> Sweet thats good news. Hopefully youll stick around and share pics



I share everythink my brother that's what i love to do! I have great Cob LEDs so trying to make the Best Plants

First: My Seeds needs to pass the boarder so litte worry i have but i don't think they will open the letter mail but they can but i here 99% they will arrived because it is not a big parcel ore parcel it's selfe. I only can wait.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These girls didnt put out much side branching at all. I flipped them to flower after 3 weeks from germination. They're at about 4 weeks flower. They all look like average to above average for yield and node spacing is ok but could be tighter.
> 
> Overall not too shabby.


Did you do anything to encourage side branch growth? LST or some sort of topping method?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2020)

BionicΩChronic said:


> When do u guys think youll be germinating any of these. I threw one gorilla punch in with this run as a super late starter cause shes supposed to have a decent stretch. (More so than icp)Heres a pic of some pp x gelato 33 that another breeder did. (Just a reference) hopefully ours have much better yeild cause any pheno that yeilds like this wont be kept around lol... but the frost is there for sureView attachment 4448346


Here’s what my ice cream punch looks like now. Fuckers took like 18 days to sprout but once they sprout they really take off. Just don’t think they didn’t germ and give up on them prematurely or you’ll be really sorry. The two bigger ones are about 3 weeks old and the smaller one is about a week and a half. I’m hoping the outriggers I put on my light in there will speed things up even more and keep them a little more compact but these and the snake oil (inside the tent) just grow like crazy. It’s been cool and damp and they‘re still growing really well. I think there may be something to starting them in the winter and letting the really hardy survivor genetics come through. The two other greenpoint strains are growing a lot slower and I’m trying to salvage them by running a propane heater.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Did you do anything to encourage side branch growth? LST or some sort of topping method?


Not on these because I flowered them out so early. I just vegged long enough to get a clone off each. I think with a proper veg and a topping or two and they'd spread out nicely.

I just did a quick pheno hunt run on these this time around.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 2, 2020)

Is this the Biggest Thread ever? Hahaha I am now looking at Page 500 to 1000 and wondering how great the Blooms looks.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 2, 2020)

So Purple Larry is brand new?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> So Purple Larry is brand new?


It’s their newest addition as far as I can tell. I really wanted to get it for the New Years sale but didn’t have quite enough extra money. I’m def getting that one for the next sale.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s their newest addition as far as I can tell. I really wanted to get it for the New Years sale but didn’t have quite enough extra money. I’m def getting that one for the next sale.


What are the negative reviews regarding the company about? I ordered some so I'll let this post know in a month or so.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> These girls didnt put out much side branching at all. I flipped them to flower after 3 weeks from germination. They're at about 4 weeks flower. They all look like average to above average for yield and node spacing is ok but could be tighter.
> 
> Overall not too shabby.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> What are the negative reviews regarding the company about? I ordered some so I'll let this post know in a month or so.


As far as I can tell the negative reviews are about a few separate things. At one point they had a shady CC processor that they no longer do business with.

Another thing I saw is that a few people have gotten bunk packs here and there. That’s sorta happened to me but there’s a lot more to it than “it was a bunk pack” so I’m just going to chalk it up to the genetic lottery.

A few other people have said some shit about intellectual property violations and I think that’s just bullshit. You can’t take something that was created by nature, even if you helped the process along, and claim some proprietary right to the results. That’s my opinion and people are free to disagree with me on that but I think that when people get all arrogant and overprotective about their strains/phenos/cuts it hurts the community as a whole. Gu~ finds elite genetics from around the country, crosses them with other elite genetics, and makes them available to the public, and that’s awesome. So fucking what if he won’t give you a cut of his stardawg male or whatever it is these people are always complaining about in the other thread. 

Will things go smoothly 100% of the time? Fuck no. That doesn’t happen anywhere and people need to consider that when setting their expectations. My experiences have been totally positive with them, and I don’t blame Gu~ personally or GPS in general for a few slow growing, disappointing reg seeds. The other gear I got is doing so awesome that it doesn’t matter. Every seed is not going to be a winner no matter what.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> As far as I can tell the negative reviews are about a few separate things. At one point they had a shady CC processor that they no longer do business with.
> 
> Another thing I saw is that a few people have gotten bunk packs here and there. That’s sorta happened to me but there’s a lot more to it than “it was a bunk pack” so I’m just going to chalk it up to the genetic lottery.
> 
> ...


Thank you. So far as good on my end regarding cc processing. Im excited about these beans in particular because they seems to be rare birds.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 2, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> What are the negative reviews regarding the company about? I ordered some so I'll let this post know in a month or so.


It depends how far you go back. Originally, self-righteous haters and trolls surrounding... meh. It's just too dumb. All I can say is I've personally started 11 packs of 10 seeds with nearly 100% germination rate. My grow partner and I have bought over 50 packs over dozens of orders with rarely a problem, and those problems (snowmeggedeon, mail) were quickly fixed/replaced. Other grower friends of mine are very happy with GPS, and that's how I found out about the company. I'm sure there are some real/worthy complaints as no business is perfect. I do believe many of the germination or grow complaints are due to novice's or poor technique. Edit: and the genetic lottery as someone else stated.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 2, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> Thank you. So far as good on my end regarding cc processing. Im excited about these beans in particular because they seems to be rare birds.


Yeah I think all the people talking shit in that other thread are just troublemakers or upset about something else that has nothing to do with GPS. I pay with crypto and that coinbase processor they use is god awful with surprise 8 day holds on any cc or bank transfer. Fortunately you can buy bitcoin with Square’s cash app, transfer it to your bitcoin wallet, and then transfer it directly to theirs for an easy, hassle free way to pay with crypto.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> It depends how far you go back. Originally, self-righteous haters and trolls surrounding... meh. It's just too dumb. All I can say is I've personally started 11 packs of 10 seeds with nearly 100% germination rate. My grow partner and I have bought over 50 packs over dozens of orders with rarely a problem, and those problems (snowmeggedeon, mail) were quickly fixed/replaced. Other grower friends of mine are very happy with GPS, and that's how I found out about the company. I'm sure there are some real/worthy complaints as no business is perfect. I do believe many of the germination or grow complaints are due to novice's or poor technique. Edit: and the genetic lottery as someone else stated.


Thats great to hear.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 3, 2020)

Second Tomahawk is down. Very indica and real fat nugs like dense pine cones sprouting little dense cones. 
Loud and smells like burned gunpowder and something nasty and earthy cedar. 

Trichs 20% amber and 10% clear. Best looking trichs ever on both. Densely packed with long thick stems and huge heads. This indica never quit with new pistols but quit taking water a couple days ago. Bud leaf trikes were 80% amber. Small bush without room for any more bud. 

These look so different but smells similar and trichs look alike. Impressive so far. Info on site said wide range of phenos.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 3, 2020)

Greenpoint gear running....GMO cake clone got chopped this morning...day 59 or 60 and amber lighting up all over. I will smoke that in a few days.

I have purple punch and Dubstep soaking to fill my veg room back up when i transfer to bloom.

Right now its Wedding Dub and Skeleton Cookies.
Skeleton Cookies flowering under 3k with 770nm far reds from true northern lighting.

Wedding Dub...buds are hards as rocks now. About a week away from an amber showing up. I will flawless finish her in a few days.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 3, 2020)

Anyone else have a bad habit of expanding their clone library and have a hard time getting rid of certain genetics and moving on? My library keeps gettin bigger and bigger making it harder and harder and yet im stubborn to get rid of some.. I been slowly giving away genetics so at least someone else has them but im like a tortoise with no legs


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 3, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone else have a bad habit of expanding their clone library and have a hard time getting rid of certain genetics and moving on? My library keeps gettin bigger and bigger making it harder and harder and yet im stubborn to get rid of some.. I been slowly giving away genetics so at least someone else has them but im like a tortoise with no legs


I don't. If it doesn't meet all the criteria (above average yield, potency, vigorous growth, good odor, and resinous enough), it's gone. Like Sweet Brown says, "ain't nobody got time for that," or at least I don't. My problem is collecting seeds, lol, which was really bad when there were auctions. Prices are even better now than many auctions, but I have just about everything and I don't buy feminized. That being said, my current pheno hunt with 34 females remaining is going to be a test of my killer instincts.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 3, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Sooo... GPS no longer accepts money orders. ?? I hadn't placed an order in a while as I had broken my addiction. I thought I'd take advantage of the Xmas sale, but at checkout there was no M.O. option. After endless problems ordering with a credit or debit card, I went to MO's and it was flawless. I ordered a ton. The payofix situation was a nightmare. I don't want to go back to calling my bank over and over and over again. Is the credit card situation better?


Against my instincts I sent GPS cash for an Xmas day order. I just don't like sending cash in the mail. I had checked out not realizing they no longer accepted money orders. Great news... they received it and my order is processing. I'll use a CC next time now that I've heard that is working flawlessly.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 3, 2020)

Last photos of Bridezilla, currently in final ripening...Super frosty, I thought it had white mildew but it was trichs...Smells of sweet pleasant candy, thick dense tops...Very happy


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 3, 2020)

Tomahawk


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Tomahawk
> View attachment 4449228


Looks great man! Kudos


----------



## Fiete (Jan 4, 2020)

Wow can't wait for Grow my Beans when they arrived... GPS is one of the best Breeder right?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 4, 2020)

Two Tomahawk hanging in closet, may have to stick a carbon filter in there! Fuel and citrus and still earthy. Skunk tones under it all. True to Glue ultra sticky, can’t touch even a stem without having to wash hands with handiwipe.


----------



## nobighurry (Jan 4, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Harpua is one of my favorites. I’m a dog person and the whole “dog in the station” outro is such a jam. I play piano and guitar so I’m obsessed with Page and Trey, so I’ve got a slightly different favorite song profile than a lot of phish heads. I always hear them tease that part of harpua in foam too.
> 
> Shit let’s not make this totally off topic. I did chuck the shittiest looking pebble pusher and OBS. Just one of each to make room for some clones. There are actually a couple that are starting to show some promise. I’m going to start running a propane heater in the room to help them move a little more water.


Just a little FYI one winter I ran into some phosphorus & mag defencies, took me awhile to figure out it was due to cold soil temps, once I put a heating pad/thermostat things turned right around, cool wet soill slows uptake...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 4, 2020)

Yeah I know that my slow growth on some of them is most likely from low temps. I don’t think I’ll have to worry about nute deficiency anymore because of the soil I build now. I haven’t seen any chlorosis or light green leaves with dark veins since I started adding bone meal and epsom salt to my soil pre-compost.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 4, 2020)

Anyway they’re not all growing slow. Here’s a pic of my 4 snake oil. From my own experience I highly recommend this one for easy growing. I’m slightly worried that the super big, vigorous ones are males but who knows? They’re the same size as my feminized ice cream punch. I’m digging the fat, overlapping fan leaves and I hope this is the sensi star showing through. They’re about 3 weeks I think. I kinda fucked up by not dating them but I’m not overly concerned about how long it takes the seedlings. The real test will be how the clones perform. As soon as the males reveal themselves and I can make some room in there I’m thinking about popping the rest of the snake oil. There may be an even better pheno waiting inside one of the other beans.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 4, 2020)

Copper Chem's primarily visible with some Cake n Chem's toward the right along and just off the wall. 35 Days


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 4, 2020)

I'm curious about how many of you practice defoliation and to what extent? Schwazzing, from the book Three A Light, seems ridiculous to me, and I already average three a light during normal non-phono hunt grows. Even when I did moderate large upper fan leaf trims to get light to lower buds (about 10 years ago), the difference in yield was negligible. Lowers may have been denser or better, but were the uppers smaller? Environment, often fluctuating due to seasons, was the primary cause of yield fluctuations. The plants you see in my last pic are between 4 and 5 feet tall from the floor. 12 to 18 inches below the top buds of the plant is completely stripped to the bottom.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Producer as far as flavor, potency, yield?
> The topanga is at the top of my list. It is just super strong, super green and is LOUD. Chem 4 is a good one but the GMO in my opinion is stronger. Its chem D and girl scout cookies. Its loud as all get out and yields big. The purple punch is very good also. The flavor and smell is the most unique I've ever been around. Truthfully If I had to pick 3 I could not live without, it would be GMO , Topanga Canyon, and the Purple Punch. All of the strains are good honestly, but some just stand out in there own way.
> 
> I personally preferred the topanga crosses over the punch , but majority of people want punch so it is not up to me. My opinion the topanga x Gmo would create the next best thing. Both moms are true powerhouses. Vigor, potency, everything is off the charts.
> As far as regs go the stardawg Corey and stardawg Male together made some rediculous offspring. There was issue that kept him from making those seeds in bulk but they are coming early spring for sure. The Corey is a very nice one IMO. I like it better than the chem4.. I can answer the questions best as I can but heisen is super busy and it's hard to get a straight answer from him sometimes so I fill in the best i can.


Purple punch is weak though....


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 4, 2020)

I grow outdoors and I dont defoliate nothin unless its a leafy ass plant and I tend to stay away from those


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 4, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'm curious about how many of you practice defoliation and to what extent? Schwazzing, from the book Three A Light, seems ridiculous to me, and I already average three a light during normal non-phono hunt grows. Even when I did moderate large upper fan leaf trims to get light to lower buds (about 10 years ago), the difference in yield was negligible. Lowers may have been denser or better, but were the uppers smaller? Environment, often fluctuating due to seasons, was the primary cause of yield fluctuations. The plants you see in my last pic are between 4 and 5 feet tall from the floor. 12 to 18 inches below the top buds of the plant is completely stripped to the bottom.


I learned my defoliation technique from a local friend with a lot more experience than me and it seemed to work really well. The way he explained it to me is to just cut off all the large fan leaves everywhere when you flip and then again at 21 days. Fan leaves on main and secondary branches. This helps get more light to lower bud sites and I guess makes it so virtually no bud sites get larfy. None of my colas seemed smaller than usual. I’ve always felt like the best way to get bigger colas it to top/train less. Anyway I followed his instructions last time and it came out really well. Have you tried that copper chem yet or is this your first go with it? I was thinking if I wanted a chemdawg strain I’d get that one over the stardawg f2.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 4, 2020)

Wrd. That's pretty similar if not the same as the schwazzing technique.

This is the first go with the Copper Chem and the Cake n Chem. I agree... I'd go with Copper Chem over the Stardawg F2. I'll continue to post pics and info about this pheno hunt.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 4, 2020)

I may get the copper chem and purple Larry relatively soon. Those are two that I’m pretty interested in. For this go I picked the snake oil over the copper chem for the slightly lower price and the diesel/sensi star genetics in the mix, but when I’m ready for a pure chem strain I’ll def get the copper.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jan 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Purple punch is weak though....


Depends what purple punch your referring to. There are several cuts and they are not all the same


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 4, 2020)

I had to take down the dense parts of my bridezilla, I opened her up and caught the bud rot right on time...Weather turned humid and rainy and the buds are just to greasy and dense for it...

I think this is the finest plant I ever grew in 20 years from the little I trimmed...I dunno about potency but what a great late xmas present this is...Im a grow a scrog monster now from the clone...Im so happy I dream about zilla as I fall asleep..... ZZZzzzzzz........


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 4, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Depends what purple punch your referring to. There are several cuts and they are not all the same


The cut that is getting passed around the Bay Area.... 

I have yet to smoke purple punch that holds a candle to the cross it’s a copy of. That’s all.


----------



## Dats my bike punk (Jan 4, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I had to take down the dense parts of my bridezilla, I opened her up and caught the bud rot right on time...Weather turned humid and rainy and the buds are just to greasy and dense for it...
> 
> I think this is the finest plant I ever grew in 20 years from the little I trimmed...I dunno about potency but what a great late xmas present this is...Im a grow a scrog monster now from the clone...Im so happy I dream about zilla as I fall asleep..... ZZZzzzzzz........


Two of the best strains in there time collided to make that cross. Gorilla glue 4 reversed to wedding cake. Enjoy.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 5, 2020)

GMO cake clone...smoking it this morning. A very nice and tasty smoke that shed most of the weird and is very funky and has a fruity backnote 

The buds were not very big. A whole lot of golf balls with a few 2 to 3 inch buds. But they are dense and hard as rocks. That 3k with the 660nm can sure make a bud work out ok.

A very nice creeper that comes on dense in the front of the mind...but full thinking function...EXPANDED...

I love a 50 50 ish hyrid (and this one is heavier sativa leaning).

10% amber...harvested at day 60. The clone was cut from a flowering plant and took a month to get ready for flowering (reveg etc).


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2020)

Got a Bodhi Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 in early flower and getting as big as anything in there already! Already strong lemon citrus funk.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 5, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Purple punch is weak though....


Agree 100%. Have grown a couple ones(purple punches) and nice flavor, just weak. Have pics of one if anyone wants to see it finished and cured for 6 months. Pretty frosty and tasty though. Purples, in general, are not the ones I have found to be high in THC. I have probably grown 8 or so different purple cuts, including Mendo Purps, Grandaddy Purps, Purple Punch, Purple Bubba to name a few.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 5, 2020)

Hey all! it's been a while, any suggestions on which of these to run next? Any losers in the mix (other than me, of course)?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 5, 2020)

Awesome pictures i have seen here what a great Breeder! M Beans hopefully will arrived this coming week sipped to Europe. GPS says 6 Days for shipping and that is fast. I belive end of the week shipped on 2.1.2020. I will pop 2 x Sour Cookies and 2 x Ice Cream Punsh i can not wait....


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 5, 2020)

Decided to size up the ice cream punch and throw them under the big light for a bit. I’m topping them in a couple days so I can think about snagging some clones. Another poster mentioned 3000k with 660nm supplementation and that’s exactly what my big light is. I’ll probably put these girls back in the tent when I flip everything else because I want to blow them up. They should be huge by the time I chop down the other stuff in there. The next run is going to be the 3 ice cream punch and whatever snake oil doesn’t end up being male. They all look badass. I think I’m going to do those two strains for my main outdoor grow this year too. They’ve already proven to be pretty hardy in my room with poor heating. They should handle outdoors just fine as long as I can keep the caterpillars away.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 5, 2020)

10 out of 11 tombstone popped

10 out of 11 of my own cross (golden nugget x cali cannon)


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 5, 2020)

gwheels said:


> GMO cake clone...smoking it this morning.
> 
> That 3k with the 660nm can sure make a bud work out ok.


Nice pic. Beautiful bud. Good review.

What do you mean 3k with the 660nm?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a Bodhi Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 in early flower and getting as big as anything in there already! Already strong lemon citrus funk.


My Copper Chems are dominated by a lemon citrus funk so far.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 5, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Hey all! it's been a while, any suggestions on which of these to run next? Any losers in the mix (other than me, of course)?


I ran a single pack of Chinook's quite a while ago. 5 or 6 females. All were good producers. The Tangerine Haze dominated most of them. They literally smelled like oranges. I have several more packs stowed away for a pheno hunt in the future. Recommended.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 5, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Hey all! it's been a while, any suggestions on which of these to run next? Any losers in the mix (other than me, of course)?
> 
> View attachment 4450386


The two Hickock that I ran were very potent and one of them was as frosty as anything elite out there.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> My Copper Chems are dominated by a lemon citrus funk so far.


Sounds familiar, have fun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 5, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Nice pic. Beautiful bud. Good review.
> 
> What do you mean 3k with the 660nm?


That is the light spectrum of his led used on that grow.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 6, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Nice pic. Beautiful bud. Good review.
> 
> What do you mean 3k with the 660nm?


The 240 watt board has a row of 660nm far reds with a 3k board (Meijiu makes them).

The yield with a perfect trim was almost right on 5 oz in a 4 gallon coco pot. And after smoking it all day yesterday...i like it A LOT !


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

First test of Tomahawk popcorn 
Wow
Hard to focus enough to post


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

My GPS seeds showed up today.........plan on wettin 4 strains (2 Useful fems and 2 Heisenbean fems) on Wednesday!

USEFUL SEEDS: Fems ; Sunny Diesel (ssdd x choc diesel) , and Orange Cookies X Chocolate Diesel
GREENPOINT SEEDS: Fems; Purple Crunch ( dos si dos x purple punch), Purple Cake (wedding cake x purple punch)


----------



## Cptn (Jan 6, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Hey all! it's been a while, any suggestions on which of these to run next? Any losers in the mix (other than me, of course)?
> 
> View attachment 4450386


Tangerine Haze is a pretty weak haze cut. It has the Haze C Colombian effect, but is not a strong example of it. Must have been selected for the "tangerine" taste (which is also not that strong an example of orange type terps.) 
That would be the last pack run in your selection of 4 (for me.)


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 6, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Tangerine Haze is a pretty weak haze cut. It has the Haze C Colombian effect, but is not a strong example of it. Must have been selected for the "tangerine" taste (which is also not that strong an example of orange type terps.)
> That would be the last pack run in your selection of 4 (for me.)


Huh? Have you ran the Chinook Haze? My med clients "loved" it. My peeps may not have compared it to the strength or stone of GG#4, but the term "week" was never used. They we're pretty disappointed I didn't keep one for a mom, but it was just an initial test of run of three strains to see whether to invest more into GPS.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 6, 2020)

Got a full pack of Hickok Haze, anyone run these? Any troubles? How long in flower? Are they worthy?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a full pack of Hickok Haze, anyone run these? Any troubles? How long in flower? Are they worthy?


Dropped five and ended with two females. Both potent and tasty. Small flowers on seed run but better from clone. No troubles, one ready at 70 days took the other at 77 days. Yes they were worthy and I would run again right now if I didn’t have so many packs to go through. I usually run from seed take one clone and then I move on to the next pack.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

Greenpoint is legit, he has been since Ive shopped there anyways. No freebies but u get what u pay for, and the genetics are good.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a full pack of Hickok Haze, anyone run these? Any troubles? How long in flower? Are they worthy?


No, but I'm excited to hear what you experience. I have at least 20 HH, and I think they'd be good for my setup. Love sativa's growth and yield.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 6, 2020)

Well, I decided to just go ahead and pop 2 of each, hope for 4 females for the finish. Spice of life! We'll see, I may have to back up the ES or the HH if duds or males...


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2020)

Hi, anyone an idea how long it takes from now on? Tracking say this:



January 6, 2020, 7:32 am
Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item


----------



## goMM (Jan 7, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Hi, anyone an idea how long it takes from now on? Tracking say this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s still in states bro I would bank on next Monday so your not disappointed


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

I'd ask that question on Greenpoint forums. No idea where Fiete lives, I assumed the EU. Id say about 10 days, I could be wrong.


----------



## Greenskies (Jan 7, 2020)

GreenPoint is having a small sale right now and if any of you are look for the Cake N Chem (with looks and sounds awesome) they have just 10 left!!
rollitup for 10% off too !!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got a full pack of Hickok Haze, anyone run these? Any troubles? How long in flower? Are they worthy?


Will stretch. A few peeps went straight 12/12 from seedling and still got 4+ ft plants. 11 week flower. Yes worth it.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I'd ask that question on Greenpoint forums. No idea where Fiete lives, I assumed the EU. Id say about 10 days, I could be wrong.



10 Days from now?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 7, 2020)

I\m guessing, Fiete. it took 4 days from Colorado to NY this yr. Last yr it took 3. But we both ordered near the holidays, so, might take a few more days as the post office is crazy busy.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

Anyone grow out banana orange daiquiri?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 7, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Will stretch. A few peeps went straight 12/12 from seedling and still got 4+ ft plants. 11 week flower. Yes worth it.
> [/QUOTE)
> Thanks


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 7, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Anyone grow out banana orange daiquiri?


I'm growing it now, goin into flower in the next week, I cut clones off the seedlings and we'll see what happens. Hoping someone else is ahead of me. I lagged and they got lanky in 3 inch pots. Darnit


----------



## goMM (Jan 7, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> I'm growing it now, goin into flower in the next week, I cut clones off the seedlings and we'll see what happens. Hoping someone else is ahead of me. I lagged and they got lanky in 3 inch pots. Darnit


Flipping mine in a week to bro, I can try to repot and flip em in two days try and get a week on you but I was bullshitting to


----------



## goMM (Jan 7, 2020)

This is my GPS review A+ customer service during the most hectic time of the year. Got my gear and dropped everything with 100% germ rate on banana orange daiquiri, snake oil, purp cake, purp aliens, and sour cookies. Growing vigorously


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2020)

Here are my 3 Autoflower from Mephisto. I can't wait for my GPS Seeds sharing the Cob lights with my 3 Autos and when the Autos are ready in 35-40 Days i will Switch to 12/12 for the GPS Beans. That's Cool with Autos you can do Cool thinks combination with not Autos.


27 Days old


----------



## santacruztodd (Jan 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> First test of Tomahawk popcorn
> Wow
> Hard to focus enough to post


I found my Tomahawk to be very potent, like the Bodega Bubblegum and Jelly Pie.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 7, 2020)

I just got my beans after ordering on the 3rd so I'll be joining you guys soon. All the beautiful ladies I've seen in this thread has given me no choice but to see what GPS is all about for myself. Wish me luck, if all goes according to plan I'll have 5 beautiful ladies in flower in a couple months. Gotta veg em out real good since our plant max is 5  but at least we got SOMETHING finally. Check you guys later...


----------



## Fiete (Jan 7, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> View attachment 4451823I just got my beans after ordering on the 3rd so I'll be joining you guys soon. All the beautiful ladies I've seen in this thread has given me no choice but to see what GPS is all about for myself. Wish me luck, if all goes according to plan I'll have 5 beautiful ladies in flower in a couple months. Gotta veg em out real good since our plant max is 5  but at least we got something FINALLY. Check you guys later...



Can't wait for your Ladys Sir. You ordered the 3 i ordered the 2 but living outside the US but i read the transit only take 4-5 working days so i will hope my Beans arrived to very end of the week maybe Saturday but more important they arrived safe without problems that's the most important think but that litte letters weight nothink and will come to me safe that's a Lotterie if the letter will not pass it but if course litte nervös too but that's also litte fun xD I will not Grow them 5 weeks for Vege 3-4 weeks maximum are enough i belive why you let them Grow for 5 weeks long???


----------



## nc208 (Jan 7, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Can't wait for your Ladys Sir. You ordered the 3 i ordered the 2 but living outside the US but i read the transit only take 4-5 working days so i will hope my Beans arrived to very end of the week maybe Saturday but more important they arrived safe without problems that's the most important think but that litte letters weight nothink and will come to me safe that's a Lotterie if the letter will not pass it but if course litte nervös too but that's also litte fun xD I will not Grow them 5 weeks for Vege 3-4 weeks maximum are enough i belive why you let them Grow for 5 weeks long???


Does Europe get faster delivery than Canada? Took roughly 3 weeks to get mine. I got the same auto reply that goes out to everyone about the 5 day delivery but assumed that would be for US residents ONLY.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 7, 2020)

My testers tellin me my gmoozy is the limousine of pot lol....Potent super stink danky


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2020)

Stanking ass bodega bubblegum, all chem with a spicy kick almost like pepper. Smells a lot, and I mean a lot like the slurricane pheno I got from archive.


The runt is a nice chem bubblegum smell rocking.

The other 2 phenos are great too, no losers and looking forward to puffing each one.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Stanking ass bodega bubblegum, all chem with a spicy kick almost like pepper. Smells a lot, and I mean a lot like the slurricane pheno I got from archive.
> View attachment 4451984
> 
> The runt is a nice chem bubblegum smell rocking.
> ...


How long was veg on these girls? What kinda light? They look beautiful but seem very small. I'm hoping to LST the hell outta my ladies until they are 5 fat bushes then making the switch.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Does Europe get faster delivery than Canada? Took roughly 3 weeks to get mine. I got the same auto reply that goes out to everyone about the 5 day delivery but assumed that would be for US residents ONLY.



3 weeks sucks but i think Cannada has more laws maybe for USA latter's? Normaly USA to my Country 10-14 Days but i remember my Santa Cruz Shredder need a week so i hope for this week.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 8, 2020)

All mail delivery is really late. Not just Greenpoint. I got seeds from a pal that took a month to arrive. Normal is a week to 10 days. USA to CDA.

I am waiting on 1 other shipment from before my greenpoint shipment. But i think both are showing up this week!

Maybe it was heightened security or something. Or all of those amazon parcels.


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 8, 2020)

When you order from greenpoint do they make you sign a form when the seeds arrive?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2020)

Ikeo said:


> When you order from greenpoint do they make you sign a form when the seeds arrive?


NO never


----------



## nc208 (Jan 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> 3 weeks sucks but i think Cannada has more laws maybe for USA latter's? Normaly USA to my Country 10-14 Days but i remember my Santa Cruz Shredder need a week so i hope for this week.


Lol it's legal here mate. Pretty sure it's illegal in your country so would assume your laws are 10x harder. Point was I think your a bit ahead of yourself thinking shipping will be that fast. I'd wager your gonna be 2-4 weeks to get em.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> How long was veg on these girls? What kinda light? They look beautiful but seem very small. I'm hoping to LST the hell outta my ladies until they are 5 fat bushes then making the switch.


No veg, 315 cmh. I just did then in 1 gallon pots for a quick pheno hunt. 

I dont usually like getting seedling too big before I flower them out for the first time. Like to see what the smoke is like before investing too much time on them.

With a proper veg they'll yield great.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 8, 2020)

Tomahawk will get you hiy


----------



## led1k (Jan 8, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Purple punch is weak though....


Just curious, are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> NO never


Ok thanks was curious by any chance you know if pebble punch is good?


----------



## led1k (Jan 8, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Depends what purple punch your referring to. There are several cuts and they are not all the same


Can you share the story behind the Purple Punch used in the original BBC x PP and the Purple Cookies? Is PC a renamed BBC x PP or a new thing?
I have a keeper from the batch I bought when BBC x PP first came out and I love it!


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone know a strong indica strain with high thc?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 8, 2020)

Well, all 8 popped hard within 72hrs, we'll see!


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No veg, 315 cmh. I just did then in 1 gallon pots for a quick pheno hunt.
> 
> I dont usually like getting seedling too big before I flower them out for the first time. Like to see what the smoke is like before investing too much time on them.
> 
> With a proper veg they'll yield great.


That's what I assumed but figured I'd make sure. Wish I could do shit like that but the numbers just don't allow me that kinda flexibility right now. I need as much medicine as I can get from 5 plants so I've kinda got my hands tied on what I do. I'm so damn sick of paying these outrageous street prices and the dispensaries are worse so big bushes it is no matter what the bud is like  . I'll be so damn happy when I'm finally free from being forced to purchase bud from someone else and only do so when something peaks my interest.

So do you have a separate smaller area for "pheno hunting" or do you just throw em in your main flower area? Can't wait till the numbers allow me to do this too. Save so much wasted time on subpar phenos.

Also kinda curious how many strains you and any others have tried of Greenpoint and what's the keeper to chucker ratio? Will I have to search through a bunch before I find a sexy keeper?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 9, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Lol it's legal here mate. Pretty sure it's illegal in your country so would assume your laws are 10x harder. Point was I think your a bit ahead of yourself thinking shipping will be that fast. I'd wager your gonna be 2-4 weeks to get em.



Illegale ore Not the shipping is not slower because the beans are illegale. When they need 2-4 weeks than it's also OK but sucks because i hate to wait but safe first! My friend get a letter from the US and it was only 7 Days why are my letter can take 2-4 weeks? The first class usps letter shipment is the same with ore without beans i belive. Normaly when i bought my Santa Cruz Shredder that arrived in 10 Days.

Last Update:

Arrived at sorting center

Santa Fe Springs, Los Angeles County, California, United States


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 9, 2020)

Might be trippin but is anyone else page doesn't show cc/debit card payment method anymore?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> That's what I assumed but figured I'd make sure. Wish I could do shit like that but the numbers just don't allow me that kinda flexibility right now. I need as much medicine as I can get from 5 plants so I've kinda got my hands tied on what I do. I'm so damn sick of paying these outrageous street prices and the dispensaries are worse so big bushes it is no matter what the bud is like  . I'll be so damn happy when I'm finally free from being forced to purchase bud from someone else and only do so when something peaks my interest.
> 
> So do you have a separate smaller area for "pheno hunting" or do you just throw em in your main flower area? Can't wait till the numbers allow me to do this too. Save so much wasted time on subpar phenos.
> 
> Also kinda curious how many strains you and any others have tried of Greenpoint and what's the keeper to chucker ratio? Will I have to search through a bunch before I find a sexy keeper?


I never abide by plant counts, lol. No one needs to know I'm a little over. But I feel you on being in compliance. Right now I just tossed these small girls in with a couple of bigger girls to help ease the loss of weight for smoke.

The stardawg gps using in their regular sex beans produces solid offspring. I think if you get 4-5 females you'll get 1 or 2 really nice one but all of them will be above average imo.

Then the feminized beans gps has are from top elite cuts so cant miss there either. All in all I think you'll be pleased with their gear.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 9, 2020)

day 77 https://www.rollitup.org/t/36hbxb-hw-first-co-air-handler-grow-cab.989701/page-4#post-15245369

let me know if yall think they are ready. Heres a few pics if you dont feel like checking my journal. Copper chem then East coast star dawg


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 9, 2020)

Nizza said:


> day 77 https://www.rollitup.org/t/36hbxb-hw-first-co-air-handler-grow-cab.989701/page-4#post-15245369
> 
> let me know if yall think they are ready. Heres a few pics if you dont feel like checking my journal. Copper chem then East coast star dawg
> View attachment 4452989View attachment 4452990







__





Amber Alert


So you have worked hard for 8 weeks! You have invested money into equipment and possibly genetics; you have invested time and dedication to get to this point. How can you tell when its time to harvest your gooey girls? Well fire one up and lets take a look at the best way to be sure youre...



www.rollitup.org




This is how I go about harvesting; Subcool's harvesting guide. Really informative and will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Black Thumb (Jan 9, 2020)

Is this normal, it was only two packs. have another one on the way, is it normal i have to pay postage?
It's only $2.38 not a big deal, just curious if i have to go to post office and pick up my packages when i order from GP ?


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2020)

Black Thumb said:


> Is this normal, it was only two packs. have another one on the way, is it normal i have to pay postage?
> It's only $2.38 not a big deal, just curious if i have to go to post office and pick up my packages when i order from GP ?


The same shit happened to me. Fuqd up its what it is.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 9, 2020)

pay postage huh... GPS never used to do that... although I haven't ordered from them in well over a year, so...


----------



## genuity (Jan 9, 2020)

Black Thumb said:


> Is this normal, it was only two packs. have another one on the way, is it normal i have to pay postage?
> It's only $2.38 not a big deal, just curious if i have to go to post office and pick up my packages when i order from GP ?


How is this happening with pre paid postage?
How's it even ship with that much missing post$


----------



## Black Thumb (Jan 9, 2020)

genuity said:


> How is this happening with pre paid postage?
> How's it even ship with that much missing post$


Im not sure. It says first class, but it also says 2.0 oz in small print maybe the people at the post office got it wrong.
I thought anything you could fit in those packages was how it worked. No idea.
I don't think 2 packs weighed 2 oz, probably just an error on the post office. If its not a common thing around here must have just been a fluke if they where super busy during the holidays it would make sense.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 9, 2020)

Same shit happened to me. This is the 2nd week in November so I don't think it cause it was the usps was busy.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 9, 2020)

hellmutt bones said:


> I dont want it to seem like I'm yelling fire in a movie theater. Because I not 100% sure but like I said mind ur ps and qs.


If your confines are positioned where our overlords have not yet permitted you to have plants then I suggest ALWAYS being on your P's & Q's, not just when there's a scare. Unless of course you like living in a 6x9 box...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 9, 2020)

Looks like the god damn runt bodega bubblegum is gonna pull from behind to be one of the best looking girls. She never gave up a branch big enough to clone so I may try a reveg or just go with another. This runt isn't showing leaf tip burn but the other three are, I'm running 400 ppms lol, so they are light feeders. Here is the runt.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2020)

The best and heaviest Northern Lights ever was a runt I only flowered because the other 2 were males!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 10, 2020)

Two Tomahawk down a week looked very different from each other in flower with a very Sativa and very Indica pheno. However, buds are indistinguishable and all are mid dense but expect more tightening. 
Very tasty so far but no ID today. Some pine though. Face rush while vaped indicates some potency here. Average size plants but great bud/junk ratio. Active happy weed.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 10, 2020)

About too place a order of fems from GPS what do you guys recommend? I was leaning on purple cake. First time for me on gps.


----------



## Black Thumb (Jan 10, 2020)

No More CC orders


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 10, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Cant go wrong with purple cake.
> 
> View attachment 4453583
> 
> ...


Are those yours? Look amazing!


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 10, 2020)

Anyone know another website to buy seeds that accept cc


----------



## Fiete (Jan 10, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Cant go wrong with purple cake.
> 
> View attachment 4453583
> 
> ...



What a Hell of a Frost Girl <3
What is the Secret of GPS Quality Genetics? I see lot of Buds everywhere but only Seedjunky and GPS looks best.

Had anyone seen a "Sour Cookie" Grow? I see most of the pages here but never a SC Bud. I ordering the last Beans of the SC and can't wait to Grow them.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 10, 2020)

So you guys all had good luck on orders arriving and such?? Don’t really like that you gotta leave pay to blank but guess that’s chance you take...


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2020)

Ikeo said:


> Anyone know another website to buy seeds that accept cc


It's a few out on the net..


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 10, 2020)

Black Thumb said:


> No More CC orders


What?! What happened? How do you pay now then? There's so many more things I want...


----------



## Fiete (Jan 11, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> What?! What happened? How do you pay now then? There's so many more things I want...



No Crytos???


----------



## Fiete (Jan 11, 2020)

GPS accept




I can buy with Crypto what's the problem guys?


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> GPS accept
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't pay with cc anymore


----------



## Fiete (Jan 11, 2020)

Ikeo said:


> We can't pay with cc anymore



But why i can Pay with CC?


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 11, 2020)

We're talking cc as in credit card. I'm not into crypto and I'm sure there's a lot of others that aren't too.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> But why i can Pay with CC?
> 
> View attachment 4453976


ICECOLD gives u 30% off right now

I dont know how crypto works but it says download the coinbase app right there


----------



## Fiete (Jan 11, 2020)

Nizza said:


> ICECOLD gives u 30% off right now
> 
> I dont know how crypto works but it says download the coinbase app right there


I never using Bitcoins bevore i make my first order from GPS but it is easy when you read how it works  change USD to bitcoin and transfer to GPS that's it.


I think of Buying another pack of seeds but i wait for my 3 pack order maybe it is better to wait for the new Strains? Which Regs are a most from that what they have left? Maybe i buy another pack.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 11, 2020)

Sup people just put my order in for raindance and dream catcher anybody got info, pics,etc. Would be a great help


----------



## Fiete (Jan 11, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Sup people just put my order in for raindance and dream catcher anybody got info, pics,etc. Would be a great help



Good luck with a catcher i waiting for that also but i seen great pics but not much.


----------



## hellmutt bones (Jan 11, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> We're talking cc as in credit card. I'm not into crypto and I'm sure there's a lot of others that aren't too.


That's weird just a few days ago they didn't have the MO option now it available but the cc isn't? I asked @Gu~ last time about the MO situation but he just took a dump emoji on my question. Oh well.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 11, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> If your confines are positioned where our overlords have not yet permitted you to have plants then I suggest ALWAYS being on your P's & Q's, not just when there's a scare. Unless of course you like living in a 6x9 box...


Yeah, if you're not completely legal in a legal state... be careful.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 11, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Sup people just put my order in for raindance and dream catcher anybody got info, pics,etc. Would be a great help


Sorry I had all male dreamcatchers but gps replaced my pack with tombstone...gps has great service, wasnt exactly their fault


----------



## 2easy (Jan 11, 2020)

I wonder if golden stardawg is going to be restocked anytime soon. I really liked that strain and really want to take it to f2.

Also does anybody know of any other golden goat crosses?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 11, 2020)

Copper 41 Days


----------



## 2easy (Jan 11, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Copper 41 DaysView attachment 4454613


Looks great but man it looks like its going to run for a fair while yet. How long are these supposed to flower?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 12, 2020)

2easy said:


> Looks great but man it looks like its going to run for a fair while yet. How long are these supposed to flower?


Thanks. The Copper Chem's are supposed to be 75 to 85, but I don't think all twenty phenos are going to go to 75. We'll see. I have 14 Cake n Chem's as well. They say 60 to 70. I'll get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2020)

@Amos Otis gifted me some Copper Chem F2s and have since made f3s and crossed to Black Triangle! Most have been homogeneous and all have been large and vigorous.


----------



## 2easy (Jan 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> @Amos Otis gifted me some Copper Chem F2s and have since made f3s and crossed to Black Triangle! Most have been homogeneous and all have been large and vigorous.


That cross sounds great. Would love to see some photos if you have any


----------



## hillbill (Jan 12, 2020)

Oppressive conservative state frowns on pics.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 12, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'm curious about how many of you practice defoliation and to what extent? Schwazzing, from the book Three A Light, seems ridiculous to me, and I already average three a light during normal non-phono hunt grows. Even when I did moderate large upper fan leaf trims to get light to lower buds (about 10 years ago), the difference in yield was negligible. Lowers may have been denser or better, but were the uppers smaller? Environment, often fluctuating due to seasons, was the primary cause of yield fluctuations. The plants you see in my last pic are between 4 and 5 feet tall from the floor. 12 to 18 inches below the top buds of the plant is completely stripped to the bottom.


I take probably 85% of fan leaves off my plants. Strip on the day I flip and again 3 weeks later. If it's a bigger fan leaf I take it. Except for the last big set of the fan/bud leaf toward the top of each cola, I leave that. Allows room for more branching across smaller areas in comparison to an unstripped plant so for me I can use a trellis with smaller hole openings which allows for more colas but still achieve great air flow and light penetration


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

Greenpoint Seeds Wedding Dub chopped at day 66. I was able to smoke a couple of the smaller nugs this morning. Very nice.
A-Dub X Wedding Cake....Lime and a fruit note (grape?) with cake and a solid hard drymouth, redeye, very indica high.  I love it.

Next up Skeleton Cookies and Purple Punch and DubStep are starting out.


----------



## KeptGrowing (Jan 12, 2020)

Im done with green point, 12 ECSD popped, 5 herm'd, 7 didn't make it. Purple punch s1, 12 popped 5 mutants 5 good plants 2 didn't make it. Black banana cookies, 12 popped, 2 made it. 

The thing that really pisses me off is all the hermits in the ECSD. Not a single herm in any of my other plants but 5 "good" from 2 packs that make it and all herm.

It isn't my tech along with all these was

30 Pure Kush Breath from Inhouse
36 Ice Cream Cake X Kush mints from seed junky
30 Durban Poison
30 Haze
12 Garlic Sherbert
24 Wild Cookies from In House
12 Candy Breath from In house
24 Animal Mints BX1 From Seed junky
12 Animal Cookies x Kush mints 11

of them seeds I lost 2 Durban, 4 haze, 1 animal mint bx1, 2 wild cookies. No herms, no mutants, no bullshit.

I know this is the fanboy thread so I won't post and rant and rave, I got enough bullshit texts back and fourth from Anthony and his trash assistant to never want to work with this company again. Just posting it out there for folks to know my experience. 

Its a shame, I gave them a few K hoping to get a nice selection of genes I hadn't worked with yet. Id much rather have good beans good genes and be stoked, I gain nothing from wasting 15 min of my day typing this.

Cheers all smoke on.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 12, 2020)

Wet 4 strains a few days ago. Heisenebeans Wedding Cake X purple punch had a 2" tap root in 8-9 hours, Useful Seeds OC X CD and Useful Sunshine Daydream X Choc Diesel both popped after 30 hours, and Heisenbeans Dos Si Dos X Purple Punch JUST REFUSES TO CRACK. After 50 hours, two female seeds tried.

Looks like the Dos Si Dos is a no go.


----------



## genuity (Jan 12, 2020)

KeptGrowing said:


> Im done with green point, 12 ECSD popped, 5 herm'd, 7 didn't make it. Purple punch s1, 12 popped 5 mutants 5 good plants 2 didn't make it. Black banana cookies, 12 popped, 2 made it.
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is all the hermits in the ECSD. Not a single herm in any of my other plants but 5 "good" from 2 packs that make it and all herm.
> 
> ...


That's a damn shame..
But looks like you are left with lots of Fire.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 12, 2020)

sandpapered the fuck out of those Dos si Dos seeds (dos si dos x purple punch).....If this fails I want a refund on the Purple Crunch.


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Greenpoint Seeds Wedding Dub chopped at day 66. I was able to smoke a couple of the smaller nugs this morning. Very nice.
> A-Dub X Wedding Cake....Lime and a fruit note (grape?) with cake and a solid hard drymouth, redeye, very indica high.  I love it.
> 
> Next up Skeleton Cookies and Purple Punch and DubStep are starting out.
> View attachment 4454757View attachment 4454756View attachment 4454755


Wubalubadubdub


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 12, 2020)

I WANNA START MY PURPLE MAC. THEY'RE MY SEEDS, AND I WANT THEM NOW.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I WANNA START MY PURPKE MAC. THEY'RE MY SEEDS, AND I WANT THEM NOW.


I am waiting on 2 seed orders both of them really late from 2 different vendors...Christmas and neurotic checking cause massive delays..

Welcome to the new world order. But i still think they are on the way....I am just a lot more experienced in sending cash and waiting for seeds..


----------



## 710slickxx (Jan 12, 2020)

gwheels said:


> I am waiting on 2 seed orders both of them really late from 2 different vendors...Christmas and neurotic checking cause massive delays..
> 
> Welcome to the new world order. But i still think they are on the way....I am just a lot more experienced in sending cash and waiting for seeds..


Oh, ill allready got mine... im just trying to be good and NOT setup a whole room just for her


----------



## gwheels (Jan 12, 2020)

The only hermies i have had were related to my new room. Light leaks and such. Since i fixed that and dialed in my room i have had no herms from packs of Greenpoint or any other seed.

Those stupid red lights on a power bar...especially the dayglow bastard i had...yeah that is a hermy problem.

But that is my experience...and it has been good.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 12, 2020)

I get bad luck too, so your not the only one, figure with thousands of seeds somebodys gotta get the crap sooner or later....I ran greenthumb ecsd no hermies there I can remember, shit I still have seeds from him...


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 12, 2020)

KeptGrowing said:


> Im done with green point, 12 ECSD popped, 5 herm'd, 7 didn't make it. Purple punch s1, 12 popped 5 mutants 5 good plants 2 didn't make it. Black banana cookies, 12 popped, 2 made it.
> 
> The thing that really pisses me off is all the hermits in the ECSD. Not a single herm in any of my other plants but 5 "good" from 2 packs that make it and all herm.
> 
> ...


Damn fam sorry to hear that. But this is the thing, the way GPS is setup those fem crosses are made by this cocky dude that thinks his shit don’t stink. So when those shits start herming and turning into mutants Gu will eat that. Not the dude that made like 20 plus RIU accounts to tell people don’t buy clones buy his chucks. But on the bright side you have a helluva lineup still rolling.


----------



## KeptGrowing (Jan 12, 2020)

I dunno I don't even want to hate on them, like they can do their own thing I can do mine. I just am really bummed about not getting 1 sour that didn't hermit. It isn't a light leak in the room as there are other green point strains not herms'n in the same space. I ran so many packs and had such varying shit results, I think green point just aint for me. When I can pop 60 of another company with no herms or mutants or runts or dead seeds.

I really like working with GU till the last few exchanges we had. Everyone has to make their own choices and I think Il cycle their gear out of my rooms from here. One round of selective testing woulda kept 90% of my issues at bay. But to be popping 18 seeds hoping to get a few survive and hopefully get a keeper is just kinda harsh. It aint 1990 anymore.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2020)

KeptGrowing said:


> I really like[*d*] working with GU till the last few exchanges we had.


Same.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 12, 2020)

I ran 3 of those ECSD with no problems earlier. I didn’t like any of them, pretty plants just not the nose/taste I was looking for. I have 6 in water right now...I’ve been lucky lately with beans and miserable with males...fiestas de chorizos. (I’m aware they’re fems) See if any of these herm on me.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 12, 2020)

ECSD you will want to see 8-10 girls to pick your winner. Keepers in it if cut is real for sure. I preferred the super diesel ones. Taste is never amazing but is present. Crossing the sour ones to many varieties gives an awesome creamy smell and flavor as well.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 12, 2020)

2123 pages... a few haters, a few herms, and some birds clucking on about "real breeders" vs "pollen chuckers." Otherwise, pretty, pretty, pretty good.

Cake n Chem 42 Days.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 12, 2020)

Damn, Dats My Bike Punk, last time I smoked some shit like that I ended up in a chicken coop.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 12, 2020)

Maybe I'm old school, but it's interesting to me that seed buyers are so demanding that they expect a "winner" in a pack of 10. I mean, sure, there will ultimately be one that is the best. However, even when buying stabilized seeds, which I've been doing since 1997, I find that the more you run the more likely you'll get something truly phenomenal. I'm sure my standards of a "winner" may be higher than some. Anyway, if you buy a pack of ten and end up with 5 or more males plus a runt to two... that's not abnormal. If you run 100 and end up with 70 males, that's just bad luck.

And yes, some plants tend to nanner.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 12, 2020)

Yes, and I think people can get fooled by pics. They see someone with that 1 in 100 that was grown under cobs, and they wonder why they don't have a purple, resin monster. Or they see an expert grower under DE's with donkey dicks, and they wonder why their's doesn't yield as much. It's all education.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 12, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Sorry I had all male dreamcatchers but gps replaced my pack with tombstone...gps has great service, wasnt exactly their fault


How long did you have to wait for replacement


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> How long did you have to wait for replacement


Really fast, but this was a while ago couple months back, most other seed companys wouldnt give a hoot...Cannaventure also takes care..Dr Greenthumb had like almost all ten gorilla glue 4 not sprout for $150 and he gave me the finger, never bought from him since, but that episode led me here by chance


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 13, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> If someone pops 12 seeds of an F1 east coast and don't get at least a couple to throw balls it ain't east coast. Super finicky plant that does not like to be selfed but keepers can definitely be found.


Yeah you will get herms selfed, outcrossed, and m to f on SD in my experience. I love it and don't care when searching.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 13, 2020)

Valley Chem


Buy Valley Chem Cannabis Seeds - Stardawg x Topanga Canyon OG Marijuana Seeds - Buy Weed Strains Online - Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com




just noticed a different strain on there I wanted to make sure yall know


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Naw man they expect 6 winners in a 6 pack. It's really not even the customers. It's the competition acting like there shit don't stink and they never had a seed they put out that wasn't a mutant or threw balls. It happens. Were dealing with organic materials and millions of years of genetics intertwined into the DNA. I love watching some breeders make smart comments only to see there plants on blast somewhere else with balls out or ugly as hell.


Aren’t you the same dude that’s breeding elites to elites? So yea when you’re doing that there’s suppose to be keepers in every pack. Unless you don’t know what you’re doing. Probably to busy stealing other breeders pics off of ig.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Aren’t you the same dude that’s breeding elites to elites? So yea when you’re doing that there’s suppose to be keepers in every pack. Unless you don’t know what you’re doing. Probably to busy stealing other breeders pics off of ig.


Wow....

My gut said not to involve myself with Greenpoint & I'm happy my gut was right.


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 13, 2020)

@Vato_504 haven't seen you around in a while... glad you stopped back in


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Aren’t you the same dude that’s breeding elites to elites? So yea when you’re doing that there’s suppose to be keepers in every pack. Unless you don’t know what you’re doing.


Thank you, Gregor Mendel.



genuity said:


> Wow....
> 
> My gut said not to involve myself with Greenpoint & I'm happy my gut was right.


Wow... Jelly much?

Like I said, 2123 pages speak for themselves. I've actually have had success with every pack, but if one expects a real "winner" from every 10 pack they don't have a simple grasp of genetics while at the same time not understanding statistics. Same person probably believes in the gamblers fallacy or the law of averages. But alas, arguing on the internet is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still a retard.

Room of GPS Copper's and Cake n Chem's. 42 days. 100% germ rate. Luckily, a nearly 50-50 split of M/F. A couple runts. 1 weirdo. Culled 5 more females 3 weeks into flower because I'm particular. Still have 34 vigorous females out of 81 seeds. I've been buying seeds since a trip to Amsterdam in 1997. GPS is as good as or better than any seed company I've ever used, and by far the best customer service. I had one pack of 10 with herm issues three years ago and they sent me new pack.

Full Room through a lens with lights on (thus yellow tint)



Partial Room lights off, no lens



2123 pages... a few haters, a few herms, and some birds clucking on about "real breeders" vs "pollen chuckers." Otherwise, pretty, pretty, pretty good.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you, Gregor Mendel.
> 
> 
> Wow... Jelly much?
> ...


I see you’re new around these parts. What is it to be jealous about? It’s obvious you don’t know me. I’ll bet my collection I have more packs and done spent more at gps then anyone in this thread. This new fem shit isn’t Gu it’s probably you or the clown Heisen. That’s the only way people would by that shit is with a stamp of approval from another breeder. So continue with your day lil brother!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

The jelly much wasn't under your quote unless you have several user names. Thank you, and you have a nice day as well.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you, Gregor Mendel.
> 
> 
> Wow... Jelly much?
> ...


Hahahahaha....
So misuse of others pics is just fine with you?
Yup you been sipping that juice & don't know what you are talking about.
Yeeee,a room full of plants,wow that's never been done befor.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Hahahahaha....
> So misuse of others pics is just fine with you?
> Yup you been sipping that juice & don't know what you are talking about.
> Yeeee,a room full of plants,wow that's never been done befor.


Man they fall in love with these dudes and see no wrong. If a so called “BREEDER” is stealing other peoples pics what wouldn’t he do!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man they fall in love with these dudes and see no wrong. If a so called “BREEDER” is stealing other peoples pics what wouldn’t he do!!!


It's nuts the way things are overlooked with most of these cats..

I'm just waiting to hear what kind of PR post they will make for this one.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you, Gregor Mendel.
> 
> 
> Wow... Jelly much?
> ...


You might wanna do a lil research before calling someone" jelly"
& if you had someone in your family w/special needs you might think twice before spewing "special Olympics "& "retard" 
Fuck boi


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> What's another rollitup advertiser seed vendor doing slumming around on someone else's thread? Hypocrite much?


Hahahaha...

Still typing my reply....hold on one minute. 

Is this like your 15th account?


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 13, 2020)

Sent my cash order in for purple cake! Hope all goes well!


----------



## nc208 (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you, Gregor Mendel.
> 
> 
> Wow... Jelly much?
> ...


Damn you are seriously stupid if you think all 2123 pages were pure fire and not anything else. Half of that is the BS fiasco of Gu vouching for someone else and selling us bunk Hemp beans. Pull that dick outta your mouth and go back and read through it. Your def right about Gu being a pollen chucker with his Stardawg. He should take some notes from Gen on how to breed and work a line.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dats my bike punk said:


> Just put that dude on ignore and move on. Not even worth the time. Just a dedicated hater. That mac situation is old ass news from like 3 months ago and since was dealt with. There was a mix up misunderstanding from the content guy is all.
> 
> If you look at heisens IG or the heisen thread at chuckers I can assure u no one needs to steal pics. There are 1000s of pics over there and a shit load on IG. These jealous seed breeders are sick in there stomach from all the pics and reports. They have to be mad at something.


Man you’re not doing nothing special. A 10 year old can do what you’re doing but probably better. You have your own site of worshippers why keep coming back here with the so called haters? That stolen pic shit happened last month not 3 months ago. You know what I know who you are now. You’re CopyCat genetics III.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

I like how heisen basically got permabanned for having done what gen is doing right now.

Wildly inequal justice via interpretation of the rules. 

I don't remember exactly why ya'll have beef but from my standpoint riu hasn't been as fair as they could be on several fronts.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I like how heisen basically got permabanned for having done what gen is doing right now.
> 
> Wildly inequal justice via interpretation of the rules.
> 
> I don't remember exactly why ya'll have beef but from my standpoint riu hasn't been as fair as they could be on several fronts.


Nah-your hero got banned for calling people names repeatedly when told not to
Then tried to blame gen for getting banned-do a lil research 
It's all probably been deleted anyway 
Lt.dan


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I like how heisen basically got permabanned for having done what gen is doing right now.
> 
> Wildly inequal justice via interpretation of the rules.
> 
> I don't remember exactly why ya'll have beef but from my standpoint riu hasn't been as fair as they could be on several fronts.


I been posting in this thread... & I'm nothing like your leader.
Who has beef? Are you sure you know what you are talking about?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

Hero/leader is a bit much, man. You're more like him than you realize but that's neither here nor there. You have no moral high ground from where I'm sitting.

I don't think calling people names should be against the rules. If dudes wanna sling shit, let em sling shit. Even Potroast made an appearance at chuckers to sling some shit.

The internet is mirroring society, big pussification.... even on pot forums. Legalization has really changed the growing forum community. Trust me, I'm no badass but there certainly were more of em around and that made things better imo.

I can go through a certain section where that rule is also enforced in a disparate manner. Seems more like a RIU problem in general than a heisen problem. I will also note that the guy who was into it with him is not currently banned. Warnings or not I think we can all agree a permaban is a bit of an overreach.

It's a shame that there currently isn't a better forum with the volume of RIU. I'd rather try dancing gypsy's dance to get the volume this place gets.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> Hero/leader is a bit much, man.
> 
> I don't think calling people names should be against the rules. If dudes wanna sling shit, let em sling shit. Even Potroast made an appearance at chuckers to sling some shit.
> 
> ...


I dont know if you are talking to me if you are you hit reply on my post
I didn't say the ban was warranted(I could care less)
Jus telling you "the facts"


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2020)

gwheels said:


> The only hermies i have had were related to my new room. Light leaks and such. Since i fixed that and dialed in my room i have had no herms from packs of Greenpoint or any other seed.
> 
> Those stupid red lights on a power bar...especially the dayglow bastard i had...yeah that is a hermy problem.
> 
> But that is my experience...and it has been good.



Oh yeah! That little light on the power bar is what is causing hermies!! 

Thanks Man, I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I don't think calling people names should be against the rules. If dudes wanna sling shit, let em sling shit. Even Potroast made an appearance at chuckers to sling some shit.


Well, I didn't make the rules here, the site owner did, and I just do what he wants.

You're right, I posted in heisen's thread where he said that there are narcs in this forum. I said that most of the whiners were also logged in here, and heisen banned me. That's the definition of a butt-hurt boy! 

Now "his wife" is posting here again and spamming our forum with their stolen pictures. I mean, you just can't make this shit up!


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Well, I didn't make the rules here, the site owner did, and I just do what he wants.
> 
> You're right, I posted in heisen's thread where he said that there are narcs in this forum. I said that most of the whiners were also logged in here, and heisen banned me. That's the definition of a butt-hurt boy!
> 
> Now "his wife" is posting here again and spamming our forum with their stolen pictures. I mean, you just can't make this shit up!


You guys are just currently the ICmag circa 2009-2012ish. If there was somewhere not associated with a polarizing personality of one form or another it would be THE spot.

I'd venture there's a good number of people who come here out of "necessity", not "choice".

Its obvious there wasn't going to be anything productive happening from you being there. I guess vengeance is a son of a bitch, right? 

I dunno what "stolen" pictures you're talking about. I will say that not giving credit isn't the same as taking it.

I'm not a heisen nut slobberer but you guys are living in an alternate reality.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> You might wanna do a lil research before calling someone" jelly"
> & if you had someone in your family w/special needs you might think twice before spewing "special Olympics "& "retard"
> Fuck boi


I'm not woke. I don't believe in the censorship of language. It's the first move of fascists. Instead of "retard", I guess I should've used the politically correct version "minimally exceptional." If I offended someone that has a person in the special olympics, so be it. Everyone is offended by everything these days. It never ends. You can call me "fuck boi" (cool spelling, brah) or whatever because jimmy crack corn and I don't care.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> You guys are just currently the ICmag circa 2009-2012ish. If there was somewhere not associated with a polarizing personality of one form or another it would be THE spot.
> 
> I'd venture there's a good number of people who come here out of "necessity", not "choice".
> 
> ...


So would you use that same pic,if you was releasing a (MAC cross)
Or would you use pics of plants from said plants?

Just trying to get into that other reality


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

This place never disappoints does it?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

My subversive point was... why come in here banging on GPS while one is pretending to be a genetic expert and the other is a vendor just slinging arrows. I've bought shitty or have bad luck with seeds from all kinds of companies. I'm not seeking them out and throwing shade. If someone asks me personally about something I had bad luck with or happen to pop in that thread, I'd give my two cents ONCE. It's not my business if someone on the internet supposedly used someone else's picture. That is an example of someone with nothing better to do, or is unhappy, or enjoys trolling. I don't know Gu, I think I've defended Green House in the past, I mentioned the one time I had a herm issue and I posted pics of his peers in this very thread. So, no fanboy here. Just stating what my friends and I have experienced. Long time lurker, first time defender. I feel like the overarching theme of results with GPS are positive in this thread, but every now and then someone comes in to hate. What's the point? Who are you saving if you get one person to not buy a $50 pack of GPS seeds? I mean, if you watch CNN or MSNBC you would know we just avoided WW3, lmao. Celebrate, mehahaha


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> So would you use that same pic,if you was releasing a (MAC cross)
> Or would you use pics of plants from said plants?
> 
> Just trying to get into that other reality


Man, really getting into some nitpicky bullshit. If they're untested crosses how could you use a picture of the end result? GPS does a good job of using community generated pictures once they're posted up.

I'm sure half the pictures out there on seedbank websites are a parent or even the wrong strain. If these are the things you're trying to generate outrage, from try harder. I know you could do better.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

Another pheno of Copper Chem at 43 days. They're putting off a lot of citrus odors but the Cake's are definitely winning the overall resin battle with little odor so far. It's early. I wish I had more experience discerning the differences between Chem 4 and Stardawg along with the rest of the Chem strains. I know the stardawg GPS uses is the purple pheno.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you, Gregor Mendel.
> 
> 
> Wow... Jelly much?
> ...





FluffsTravels said:


> My subversive point was... why come in here banging on GPS while one is pretending to be a genetic expert and the other is a vendor just slinging arrows. I've bought shitty or have bad luck with seeds from all kinds of companies. I'm not seeking them out and throwing shade. If someone asks me personally about something I had bad luck with or happen to pop in that thread, I'd give my two cents ONCE. It's not my business if someone on the internet supposedly used someone else's picture. That is an example of someone with nothing better to do, or is unhappy, or enjoys trolling. I don't know Gu, I think I've defended Green House in the past, I mentioned the one time I had a herm issue and I posted pics of his peers in this very thread. So, no fanboy here. Just stating what my friends and I have experienced. Long time lurker, first time defender. I feel like the overarching theme of results with GPS are positive in this thread, but every now and then someone comes in to hate. What's the point? Who are you saving if you get one person to not buy a $50 pack of GPS seeds? I mean, if you watch CNN or MSNBC you would know we just avoided WW3, lmao. Celebrate, mehahaha


Dude-maybe go back & read what you wrote again
Nobody came in here "banging" on gps
You posted "2123 pages speak for themselves "
Then said "jelly much" to a guy the grows & breeds fire
Then you said a bunch of "fluff" about not caring if you call people w/special needs "retards" cause that's censorship & fascist
Wow-you win the interwebz today dude


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

Thank you. #winning #interwebzchampion


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> Man, really getting into some nitpicky bullshit. If they're untested crosses how could you use a picture of the end result? GPS does a good job of using community generated pictures once they're posted up.
> 
> I'm sure half the pictures out there on seedbank websites are a parent or even the wrong strain. If these are the things you're trying to generate outrage, from try harder. I know you could do better.


Yup,I'll stay in my reality..
No way in hell would I use another pic,to sell some seeds that I have not ran myself(not even talking testing)

But are you going to answer the question?


----------



## Cptn (Jan 13, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Valley Chem
> 
> 
> Buy Valley Chem Cannabis Seeds - Stardawg x Topanga Canyon OG Marijuana Seeds - Buy Weed Strains Online - Seed Bank Colorado USA
> ...


Good gawd @Gu~ who is writing these BS strain descriptions?

Still saying Stardawg is made with chem'91, and that Topanga is known for fuel terps.
This is assuming that the Topanga you are using is the original Topanga PK cut, and not a cross of Topanga PK x OG. 
Can you clarify which Topanga you guys use over there? I would assume Heisen got the original PK cut when he was hoovering up genetics on "the farm" and that naming it Topanga OG was just an error made over and over again on the fem lines.
Finally, saying "Valley Chem" grows quickly because of the "strong sativa lineage" . . . 
Those are just a few low-lights.
I'd paste in the whole description here, but figure anyone that cares enough about genetics can just go read it at your site.

Also, reading the Lineage, it looks like you have selected a new Stardawg F2 male to use in this line?
That would be something to include in the top of the strain description since anyone who has bought from you in the past will read a "Regular" Stardawg hybrid line and assume it was made with your old purple stardawg male.
You might want to come up with a name for that new male selection or at least list it in the description at the top as Stardawg F2.
Never got an answer from you when I asked earlier if this was made with the Corey cut and your purple male. 
We all assume it was. Why not include those details somewhere if that is the case?

Is the the first line you are releasing with the new male? 
That is assuming it is in fact a new male and not an error in the lineage by the same person that wrote that ridiculous strain description.

*Valley Chem Genetic Lineage
Stardawg 2009 x Stardawg 2011*
*Topanga Canyon OG – %
OG Kush – %
Chem 91 – %
Afghan #1 – %*


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you. #winning


Yea I forgot to tell you it was for who is the biggest p.o.s. on the interwebz today
Grats
You should see if heisen needs help in the "hr "department at gps
You'd be #great


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 13, 2020)

Some of y’all have different memories than others and some are just straight tripping. It was Heisen who blasted Gu for using pictures that weren’t of the plant he’s selling. It’s also Heisen who is okay with using pictures of Moms and not the actual product now that he is the breeder for GPS. Heisen is a hypocrite and he also produces great genes. Both can be true. He straight up said he would rather use pictures of Moms instead of leaving the new strains pics blank just to make it easier because “they get a lot of questions”. I think that’s bull and they should wait because people are posting pics all the time but hey that’s Greenpoint business practice for you. Y’all are all arguing about the same shit for about 2 years now. Either you’re going to buy the beans or your not. Why keep coming back to this thread to talk shit??


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

Man some of y’all is so drunk on that Heisen punch that it’s crazy. Heisen is not producing shit. He taking one clone and hitting another clone. Y’all can do the same shit. Go buy some reversal spray, buy say 33, then turn 33 into a male plant and boom you have a elite male to hit everything in your room. The thing about heisen is he started smelling his piss and trying to shit on people like he doing some world class breeding. You can tell the ones that never got money before because soon as they get a cent over a dollar they get cocky.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Yup,I'll stay in my reality..
> No way in hell would I use another pic,to sell some seeds that I have not ran myself(not even talking testing)
> 
> But are you going to answer the question?


FWIW there's no way in hell I'd buy or grow your seeds so what you would do is irrelevant to me. 15-20k in 2019 and I didn't seriously consider buying yours with testing or pictures of the end result.

I answered your question with a logical question you could answer yourself.

Pictures help sell product. Having a picture of the end result of several of the strains OR the mom, with credit where it's available to bestow seems reasonable to me. Sure they could specify what specific plant is being posted, that would be an improved business practice for sure. I wouldn't abstain from purchasing GPS seeds because they don't do everything exactly how I would.

As far as heisen rubbing people wrong, its whatever to me. He's who he is and has been. Not like he changed overnight. I don't agree with everything that goes on but its not on me to be holier than thou. Point blank, do you want what's in the seeds? I do. He could kick puppies, yell at his kids, put empty milk jugs back in the fridge, not flush the toilet and I wouldn't give a flying fuck. He's got some nice clones and for the most part makes some strains that really make sense, gives you something to look for but some crazy consolation prizes as well.

I guess we'll just have to agree to believe alternative facts, have alternative opinions and live in our alternate realities. Would like to note that I don't bother your guys' little circle jerk where people are popping less seeds with the intent to sell than I would fathom popping for a project I would keep to myself. I sure could open my trap about it in that thread but I sure don't. It would be cool if that were reciprocated.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> FWIW there's no way in hell I'd buy or grow your seeds so what you would do is irrelevant to me. 15-20k in 2019 and I didn't seriously consider buying yours with testing or pictures of the end result.
> 
> I answered your question with a logical question you could answer yourself.
> 
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahahaha.... Big triggered for no reason.
& I saved 15-20 in 15min with Geico


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

Man a lot of hate for Q when I can tell you for a fact dude is rarely on chuckers forum and very rarely do I see him talk out his ass. He definitely ain't a fan boy of anyone but by all means attack him as though he were.


----------



## genuity (Jan 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man a lot of hate for Q when I can tell you for a fact dude is rarely on chuckers forum and very rarely do I see him talk out his ass. He definitely ain't a fan boy of anyone but by all means attack him as though he were.


Do you even read these post befor you post?
Who is hating on him?
Like really.

Sounds/looks like he been the one holding in hate,just read his post above.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2020)

genuity said:


> Do you even read these post befor you post?
> Who is hating on him?
> Like really.
> 
> Sounds/looks like he been the one holding in hate,just read his post above.


I can assure you my reading comprehension is just fine.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

Its cool, you guys wanna stir shit and be like umadbro when I'm not even madbro. You wish you could boil my blood. You're certainly not making me feel the feels you're going for. I'm blazed as fuck sipping on some razzle dazzle wine about to cook some steaks and shrimp. Ya'll are light work, making cocktail sauce took more out of me than calmly typing a well thought out response to your poking.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 13, 2020)

I've seen lots of pics on here of plants, that weren't grown by the person posting. Let ppl be who they are I guess.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 13, 2020)

alright, back to being the GPS thread... felt a little "off" there for a while. One question, and this is no attack or anything, but didn't heisen used to say the gg4 in tomahawk was not legit? or am I just thinking of something else? again, no throwing shade or whatever, just curious...


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2020)

Heisengrow said:


> What are you mentally retarded?did you totally miss the fact the man uses fake ass cuts and posted fake pics and got caught?he still has fake pictures up.his greenpoint thread on icmag is full of the same scale of fuckery and lies on the last 20 pages.gu is a liar and has proven that he cant be trusted.he sold fake s1s and lied about it from every angle.put customers security at risk with his bullshit credit card processor while his website is flashing a banner that says safe checkout.
> Hes a glorified pollen chucker with a tired ass male and refuses to grow anything,post anything on iG except books with donald trump.if you seriously think I'm the cause of all that than you need your head examined cause your cheese has clearly slid off the cracker


I guess I’ll just leave this here for the new guys.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 13, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> I guess I’ll just leave this here for the new guys.


LMAOOOOO I guess the apple didn’t fall to far from the tree because he’s doing it too.....


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 13, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Good gawd @Gu~ who is writing these BS strain descriptions?
> 
> Still saying Stardawg is made with chem'91, and that Topanga is known for fuel terps.
> This is assuming that the Topanga you are using is the original Topanga PK cut, and not a cross of Topanga PK x OG.
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one that cringes when they read the strain descriptions.


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAOOOOO I guess the apple didn’t fall to far from the tree because he’s doing it too.....


a whole dumpster fire of posts like that from around page 1500


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

That shit definitely did happen. Here we are today. Crazy shit. 

Would be cool if it were a bit different but its not. I guess this thread was due for another one of these episodes.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I like how heisen basically got permabanned for having done what gen is doing right now.
> 
> Wildly inequal justice via interpretation of the rules.
> 
> I don't remember exactly why ya'll have beef but from my standpoint riu hasn't been as fair as they could be on several fronts.





quiescent said:


> FWIW there's no way in hell I'd buy or grow your seeds so what you would do is irrelevant to me. 15-20k in 2019 and I didn't seriously consider buying yours with testing or pictures of the end result.
> 
> I answered your question with a logical question you could answer yourself.
> 
> ...





quiescent said:


> Hero/leader is a bit much, man. You're more like him than you realize but that's neither here nor there. You have no moral high ground from where I'm sitting.
> 
> I don't think calling people names should be against the rules. If dudes wanna sling shit, let em sling shit. Even Potroast made an appearance at chuckers to sling some shit.
> 
> ...


Your 1st post was "I dont understand how heisen gets banned but gen doesn't "
Iam like nah "he got banned for name calling repeatedly "
Then your next post you say" dudes can sling shit if they want shouldn't get banned pussifucation"
Probably cause you realized you were wrong bout the ban & you wanted a lil deflection
Then you go "no way in hell would I buy or grow your seeds" to gen
But you getting all this hate?
Go spend nother 15-20k


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Kushash (Jan 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> View attachment 4455835


----------



## eastcoastled (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> That shit definitely did happen. Here we are today. Crazy shit.
> 
> Would be cool if it were a bit different but its not. I guess this thread was due for another one of these episodes.


Yeah, it did happen. There were things said back then that wouldn’t be ok to say now. There are also things said today that wouldn’t be okay to say back then. Common sense tells me to stick with the folks who’s values and morales have been the same since day one.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 13, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Your 1st post was "I dont understand how heisen gets banned but gen doesn't "
> Iam like nah "he got banned for name calling repeatedly "
> Then your next post you say" dudes can sling shit if the want shouldn't get banned pussifucation"
> Probably cause you realized you were wrong bout the ban & you wanted a lil deflection
> ...


I guess having my brain filled with memories of way more important things/being high on this forum opened up the smallest crack in my armor for some random guy to start thinking for me. Thanks for the insight on why I said what I said.

Your deflection is another man's siderant about how much this place sucks.

Funny thing about money... everyone's got a way they'd spend what they don't have better than you can spend what you do. I wouldn't spend my money collecting my little pony action dolls but I wouldn't have an opinion on what the guy spent his money on unless he wasn't buying my little pony action dolls. I guess other people are allowed to barely touch me with their pokes and jabs but when I let go of a defensive one-two and land both of em feelings get hurt.

Whatever. I'll just go to lurking threads from people who I waste all my money with. Most of my interactions with people on this site are positive, I'll try to keep it that way. Ignore, Ignore, Ignore.... All better.

I have no ulterior motives. I have no seeds to sell. I am beyond happy with how my life is playing out. I don't need your approval to secure my happiness. I don't need you to like me or think I'm on your team. I'm on team me and I gotta say we're kicking ass.

If some of you guys trying to clown on me for not being in their circle jerk had experienced or knew about some of the feel good things I've done behind closed doors for people I have no real connection with you'd probably be like "Damn, this is a good dude". My heart's in the right place, some of you should re-evaluate whether you could say the same. 

If you wanna call someone a fuckface for being a fuckface that's cool but this is just straight troll quality shit. I was already on the fence with a few of ya, thanks for showing your true colors.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 13, 2020)

Jesus Man! Go eat your steak and shrimp.

You're not yourself when you're hungry.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jan 13, 2020)

quiescent said:


> I guess having my brain filled with memories of way more important things/being high on this forum opened up the smallest crack in my armor for some random guy to start thinking for me. Thanks for the insight on why I said what I said.
> 
> Your deflection is another man's siderant about how much this place sucks.
> 
> ...


Nice book-is this your auto biography? Harry twatter?
Iam smokin on "ricky" thanks for the laughs


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 13, 2020)

Derp derp


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 13, 2020)

Purple Badlands. Day 56. Fruity skunky gnarly. Lovely balance of indica and sativa. Strong stone but not sleepy. Tastes amazing. Bag appeal 2nd to none. Rock hard nugs. Chopping in a few days. Coulda come down earlier too for a touch more energetic effect.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 13, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Sent my cash order in for purple cake! Hope all goes well!


Good luck 5 out of 7 so far was ........ Hoping one of the last 2 is above average. sux too cause this is the first time i ever ran a whole pack at once just to find a winner fast, but the game aint over yet


----------



## 2easy (Jan 13, 2020)

Always so much drama. Just grow the plants you want to grow. If you dont like whats going on here move on. How hard is that


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

2easy said:


> Always so much drama. Just grow the plants you want to grow. If you dont like whats going on here move on. How hard is that


Yep...

but who the fuck is Morales and how has he been the same since day one?

ION, I just received my recent cash order from GPS. It was my first time doing cash because MO's weren't accepted at the time. Placed on Xmas, mailed cash on the 30th and in my mailbox today. Whoop whoop. 3 packs of Pebble Pusher and 1 more of Cowboy Cookies. I want at least 30 for any real strain hunt.

Someone posted it isn't really GG#4 in the Tomahawk. Any truth to that? All reports I've read have been very good.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yep...
> 
> but who the fuck is Morales and how has he been the same since day one?
> 
> ...


No just that there haven’t been any gg4 learners to come from it


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

Interesting. So unlike many of the other crosses, the Stardawg dominates when crossed with the Glue. Thanks. Anyone else have some experience with the Tomahawk?


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 13, 2020)

I’ve grown fire from greenhouse seeds who wants too fight!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Interesting. So unlike many of the other crosses, the Stardawg dominates when crossed with the Glue. Thanks. Anyone else have some experience with the Tomahawk?


Unlike many of the other crosses? Have you read this thread? Many a many of plants grown have been stardawg dominant. And many that have leaned to the mother used


----------



## hillbill (Jan 13, 2020)

Surprised that half sisters have similar traits, shocked.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Unlike many of the other crosses? Have you read this thread? Many a many of plants grown have been stardawg dominant. And many that have leaned to the mother used


All 2126 pages? No, I have to admit I haven't read every single page. I've found the females shine through most often, and that's what I've read more often than not.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 13, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> I’ve grown fire from greenhouse seeds who wants too fight!!!


LOL!!!


----------



## Nizza (Jan 14, 2020)

Another two strains this morning 









Royal Chem


Buy Royal Chem Cannabis Seeds - Purple Punch x Stardawg Cannabis Seeds - Buy Marijuana Seeds & Strains Online - Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com













Cherry Trump Hemp Seeds - Buy Hemp Seeds | Fortuna


Cherry Trump hemp seeds produce bold, flavorful high CBD buds reaking of skunk and cherry. Fortuna's Cherry Trump drips with potent trichomes.




greenpointseeds.com





"T1 is known to grow rather quickly, reaching maturity in about 75 days total. Buds are thick and dense, with a wisping of fiery orange pistils that some say resemble President Trump’s famous hairdo. "

rofl I find the descriptions pretty funny sometimes


----------



## gwheels (Jan 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Oh yeah! That little light on the power bar is what is causing hermies!!
> 
> Thanks Man, I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


They were not Greenpoint gear....and the heat and lights caused the hermy. It was reflecting off of the ducting in the corner and it was bright enough to see the top of the pots in the dark.

So i think it was that. Or all of it...temps are dialed in now. ALL light leaks resolved . Problems solved.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Unlike many of the other crosses? Have you read this thread? Many a many of plants grown have been stardawg dominant. And many that have leaned to the mother used





FluffsTravels said:


> All 2126 pages? No, I have to admit I haven't read every single page. I've found the females shine through most often, and that's what I've read more often than not.


No dog in the current argument, but @evergreengardener is correct. Many have complained that the Stardawg shines through in most of the crosses and suggested that Gu get new plants to breed with. 

I cant really comments as I have only grown out the couple of strains from GPS, despite owning many crosses, which left me underwhelmed. I am growing quite a few of the feminized line as we speak, and I am quite pleased with how they are doing, but the smoke will be the actual test.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2020)

coppershot said:


> No dog in the current argument, but @evergreengardener is correct. Many have complained that the Stardawg shines through in most of the crosses and suggested that Gu get new plants to breed with.
> 
> I cant really comments as I have only grown out the couple of strains from GPS, despite owning many crosses, which left me underwhelmed. I am growing quite a few of the feminized line as we speak, and I am quite pleased with how they are doing, but the smoke will be the actual test.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


the whole rest of that arguement that was going down i wasnt a part of, i just answered a question asked anyone who doesnt know gu stardawg male dominates most these crosses havent read the thread or have never run stardawg and think theyve found mother leaners


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 14, 2020)

Your opinions are your own. You are entitled to them. 
Though, I will continue to make my own path.

“If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said faster horses.”
-Henry Ford


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> the whole rest of that arguement that was going down i wasnt a part of, i just answered a question asked anyone who doesnt know gu stardawg male dominates most these crosses havent read the thread or have never run stardawg and think theyve found mother leaners


I never "argued" about anything. Like I said, arguing on the internet is like winning... oh, never mind. Thanks for your information and humble opinion. I have had a different experience, but like I said about genetics and statistics... doesn't matter. thx


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

Haven’t quit test vaping/smoking Tomahawk since I started. Lots of different things going on with smell. Fuel and deep dank dark hashy goodness. Woodlands smells too. 
As good as any I’ve had from Greenpoint.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t quit test vaping/smoking Tomahawk since I started. Lots of different things going on with smell. Fuel and deep dank dark hashy goodness. Woodlands smells too.
> As good as any I’ve had from Greenpoint.


Any herms or nanners? I'm aware the plants have similar lineage, but is there any traits that remind you of the glue besides the hashy goodness? My GG#4 tends to be finicky. When grown as a large plant it yields well due to density but it doesn't stack up larger nugs. It has a lot of golf balls. I'd love to replace it with same hashy non-citrus smell and shine, but less finicky with more stacking.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Another two strains this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cherry Trump? 
lol

BTW Heisen's wife is a big-time Trump supporter who has been posting in the politics section under 'Dats my bike punk". 


smoke & mirrors


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

Tomahawk has been easy with good stature and Sativa face rush. Getting somehow loud curing. Seems it could yield well. Very potent.


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 14, 2020)

Probably moot because IIRC The Deputy was a limited run... but I popped the last of the packet I had, got one girl out of three seeds. In previous runs I had excellent quality buds, but a pretty big pheno variation and a hermie. I suppose that's all to be expected with F1 releases. This last one is mutating, as long as it's odd bud formations I'll keep my sense of humor, if it starts putting out boy parts, that's not fun.

These pics are 6 weeks into flower. So far this plant has produced a triple-headed bud, and on a couple of leaves it's sprouted some buds... I suppose I should appreciate its enthusiasm?


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Haven’t quit test vaping/smoking Tomahawk since I started. Lots of different things going on with smell. Fuel and deep dank dark hashy goodness. Woodlands smells too.
> As good as any I’ve had from Greenpoint.


I haven't tried that one.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 14, 2020)

So my purple cake will be stardog???
Guess I’ll find out.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 14, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> So my purple cake will be stardog???
> Guess I’ll find out.


 No. They are talking about the regular beans that use stardawg as the father.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> So my purple cake will be stardog???
> Guess I’ll find out.


why would your purple cake have any stardawg influence?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 14, 2020)

Humanrob said:


> Probably moot because IIRC The Deputy was a limited run... but I popped the last of the packet I had, got one girl out of three seeds. In previous runs I had excellent quality buds, but a pretty big pheno variation and a hermie. I suppose that's all to be expected with F1 releases. This last one is mutating, as long as it's odd bud formations I'll keep my sense of humor, if it starts putting out boy parts, that's not fun.
> 
> These pics are 6 weeks into flower. So far this plant has produced a triple-headed bud, and on a couple of leaves it's sprouted some buds... I suppose I should appreciate its enthusiasm?
> 
> ...


Beautiful palnts. I grew out two Deputies outdoors. I loved both of them. I see packs still available on Oregon Green Seed. I went with a few Darkhorse crosses to chase the Bruce Banner buz.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> why would your purple cake have any stardawg influence?


I didn’t realize there talking about regular seeds.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 14, 2020)

Do seeds come from Colorado or Florida?


----------



## HolyAngel (Jan 14, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Do seeds come from Colorado or Florida?


my two orders came from colorado


----------



## Nizza (Jan 14, 2020)

Royal Chem


Buy Royal Chem Cannabis Seeds - Purple Punch x Stardawg Cannabis Seeds - Buy Marijuana Seeds & Strains Online - Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com





and another... I would be down if I didn't buy so many packs already lol

I personally like the normal stardawg crosses. Im super excited to try the texas chem pack I got, I think a skunky chem would be interesting

Super skunk is the first strain I ever grew


----------



## Boosky (Jan 14, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Do seeds come from Colorado or Florida?


Apparently now money goes to Florida and seeds come from Colorado. I had my first order that was sent to Florida never made it there. All money sent to Colorado always made it, never a hiccup. Personally I am done with Greenpoint, to much DRAMA and not enough standardized business practices. I will continue to come to this thread just for the humor of the shit that goes on in here but am done buying Greenpoint gear. There are just to many other choices out there that offer similar products. I will say this though, older Greenpoint gear was always top notch!


----------



## HolyAngel (Jan 14, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Apparently now money goes to Florida and seeds come from Colorado. I had my first order that was sent to Florida never made it there. All money sent to Colorado always made it, never a hiccup. Personally I am done with Greenpoint, to much DRAMA and not enough standardized business practices. I will continue to come to this thread just for the humor of the shit that goes on in here but am done buying Greenpoint gear. There are just to many other choices out there that offer similar products. I will say this though, older Greenpoint gear was always top notch!


Yeah that's not the first I've heard with the Florida thing. That's why I just paid with crypto instead. I know they get that instantly and no having to deal with mailing anything. I feel ya on the rest though... Took 3 weeks just to find out they didn't have my first order in stock so I had to pick out all new strains.. Took a month to get my orders after they said they shipped them from two states away from me.. I've made my purchases from GPS that I'm willing to make and will get to start trying it when summer rolls around. Will make a decision after that if I want to spend any more money with them. But from everything I've read here I'm sure its all good, and I know things happen so not holding it against them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 14, 2020)

3 on the left are bodega bubblegum, all have chem and gum smells so it'll come down to a smoke test to see if any will get a second run.
This pic is just to show how the flower out, size wise, minimal stretch.


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 14, 2020)

My Eagle Scout & City Slickers day 10


----------



## Fiete (Jan 14, 2020)

What's wrong with the Regs and there Statdag male? I am not so good in English so why people say they don't want buy GPS anymore?

I am waiting for my first order hope the Beans arrived this week bevore i getting depressed lol

I have bought "sour cookies" "ice cream punsh" and "dreamcatcher" which one you have growing first?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 14, 2020)

Fiete said:


> What's wrong with the Regs and there Statdag male? I am not so good in English so why people say they don't want buy GPS anymore?
> 
> I am waiting for my first order hope the Beans arrived this week bevore i getting depressed lol
> 
> I have bought "sour cookies" "ice cream punsh" and "dreamcatcher" which one you have growing first?


Nothing is wrong with the seeds or plants. The stardawg male is usually dominant in crosses imho.

I would run the ice cream punch first dream catcher was a big yielder smoke was pretty good


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Unlike many of the other crosses? Have you read this thread? Many a many of plants grown have been stardawg dominant. And many that have leaned to the mother used


Ime, not just with greenpoint. CHem crossed into pretty much anything dominates whatever it’s crosses into. You’ll get aspects of the other strain, but tons of chem traits and almost always some sort of chem terps.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Nothing is wrong with the seeds or plants. The stardawg male is usually dominant in crosses imho.
> 
> I would run the ice cream punch first dream catcher was a big yielder smoke was pretty good



Better one of each packs and not more genetics? Better pheno hunting yes  maybe i will grow 6 and vege them longer and cut them back take clones and than put 6 in e liter container little vege time and ready for rockn roll.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

coppershot said:


> No dog in the current argument, but @evergreengardener is correct. Many have complained that the Stardawg shines through in most of the crosses and suggested that Gu get new plants to breed with.
> 
> I cant really comments as I have only grown out the couple of strains from GPS, despite owning many crosses, which left me underwhelmed. I am growing quite a few of the feminized line as we speak, and I am quite pleased with how they are doing, but the smoke will be the actual test.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


If you look at the pics guy used for his crosses on the site you can see that stardawg dominates the crosses.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Fiete said:


> What's wrong with the Regs and there Statdag male? I am not so good in English so why people say they don't want buy GPS anymore?
> 
> I am waiting for my first order hope the Beans arrived this week bevore i getting depressed lol
> 
> I have bought "sour cookies" "ice cream punsh" and "dreamcatcher" which one you have growing first?


 Nothing is wrong with it if you like it. But not dominates anything it’s crossed with.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 14, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Nothing is wrong with it if you like it. But not dominates anything it’s crossed with.



I looking for great genetics i never grow bevore high level stuff that's why i ask because i find this thread and all plants here blown me away never have seen so great buds! I growing most Dutch passion and the last blueberry run was very shitty never growing from dp again seeds wasn't cheap and i put a lot of love and time in that's why i landing here. Are Regs better than females ore doesn't matter which one?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

Whatever you want, there’s fire in both


Fiete said:


> I looking for great genetics i never grow bevore high level stuff that's why i ask because i find this thread and all plants here blown me away never have seen so great buds! I growing most Dutch passion and the last blueberry run was very shitty never growing from dp again seeds wasn't cheap and i put a lot of love and time in that's why i landing here. Are Regs better than females ore doesn't matter which one?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 14, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Whatever you want, there’s fire in both



I don't have expirence with hunting fire. Can you guys seeing in pictures which one is the keeper ore is this an individual think personally think? Than i think it is best for growing all 6 fems ore not?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 14, 2020)

I came to Greenpoint for the purpose of getting acquainted with the Chem family and there were a lot of Chem crosses with different Chems etc. Amazing where bagseed and offspring will go!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Sounds familiar, have fun.


45 days and some are changing from citrus to a sweet, perfume like odor. Can't put my finger on it. Cake n Chem's still very light odor.



Fiete said:


> What's wrong with the Regs and there Statdag male? I am not so good in English so why people say they don't want buy GPS anymore?


Nothing is wrong with the regs or the Stardawg male, and I just sent a cash order to FLA with no problems. Got my seeds. I've bought almost 70 packs using cc, Mo's and now cash. Only once did a package get lost and they sent another set. Patience.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 14, 2020)

No complaints from gu. The cherry deisel cross was good but not a stardawg cross I don't believe. Been a while. I will probably buy the newer stuff. Still running a few oldies. But I run several different breeders.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 14, 2020)

So far, Heisenbeans fem beans are far less vigorous then Gu's regular seeds were. But one of mine have just gotten their 2nd set of leaves, the other has one set. Took almost a friggin week from seed. Gu's regs popped up from the ground in a few days.


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 14, 2020)

Is ams a good site to buy seeds?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 14, 2020)

It


Fiete said:


> I don't have expirence with hunting fire. Can you guys seeing in pictures which one is the keeper ore is this an individual think personally think? Than i think it is best for growing all 6 fems ore not?


s always best to grow the whole pack


----------



## coppershot (Jan 14, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> the whole rest of that arguement that was going down i wasnt a part of, i just answered a question asked anyone who doesnt know gu stardawg male dominates most these crosses havent read the thread or have never run stardawg and think theyve found mother leaners


I know. I wasn't suggesting that you were involved, rather i was saying that what you speak about the SD is pretty commonly expressed/discussed on here.

While the few strains i have tried from the regular line haven't been great for me, at least compared to other in the room, I have so many seeds from GP that i haven't really given them a good enough chance to comment.

I have popped quite a few of the fem line and they seem to be great. A few mutants but that doesn't bother me.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 14, 2020)

Does anyone grow gps anymore?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone grow gps anymore?


Does the sun rise?
YESSIR


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 14, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone grow gps anymore?


Divided sky, does the wind blow high? Then, yes. I've got a great run of Copper Chem and Cake n Chem's going right now. Lots of pics.

(just saw that in Charleston, btw. fantastic.)


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Divided sky, does the wind blow high? Then, yes. I've got a great run of Copper Chem and Cake n Chem's going right now. Lots of pics.
> 
> (just saw that in Charleston, btw. fantastic.)


Nice nice...ya was just wondering see the gu and gps have gotten a lot of shit.


----------



## Khyber420 (Jan 15, 2020)

Just wanted to say I ordered a couple hundo worth of seeds from GPS on black friday. They still havent made it over, seized I guess. The great thing is their customer service has been nice enough to mail out a replacement order. Very cool.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone grow gps anymore?



Why you ask that question? GPS not good anymore what's wrong? 

My seeds not arrived hope they will arrived this week they shipped out on Jan 2 live in the EU.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 15, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Why you ask that question? GPS not good anymore what's wrong?
> 
> My seeds not arrived hope they will arrived this week they shipped out on Jan 2 live in the EU.


Greenpoints regular seeds were good, but Heisenbean did his feminized breeding. I've heard mixed results, time will tell. Tombstone, Tomahawk and Copper Chem are wins. All I have tried of Greenpoints, start to finish. No complaints.

Heisenbeans Dos Si dos? Ive run 4 seeds trying to get one to pop. No luck.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jan 15, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Why you ask that question? GPS not good anymore what's wrong?
> 
> My seeds not arrived hope they will arrived this week they shipped out on Jan 2 live in the EU.


I just know a some people who didn't like their results from his seeds. I have a few packs in my seed collection- cookies n chem and raindance. I've just seen a lot of mixed reviews on this forum so haven't popped them. That and I have popped a few strains of from thug pug in the past year- I love my strains from thugpug. Just next level fire... so I've just been sticking with them and dvg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just know a some people who didn't like their results from his seeds. I have a few packs in my seed collection- cookies n chem and raindance. I've just seen a lot of mixed reviews on this forum so haven't popped them. That and I have popped a few strains of from thug pug in the past year- I love my strains from thugpug. Just next level fire... so I've just been sticking with them and dvg.


I think it's all a toss up but right now I've got 4 bodega bubblegum and 3 roasted garlic margy going at about 45 days 12/12. The 2 chem/stardawg leaning females look great, the 2 bubblegum leaners not as pretty, mids kinda. But all 3 roasted garlic margy look dank af but both the bigger nicer ones threw a couple balls.

It all comes down to the smoke test. The 1 cnc I did was great smoke and I'll hunt through more at some point.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I love my strains from thugpug. Just next level fire... so I've just been sticking with them and dvg.


Which ones?


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just know a some people who didn't like their results from his seeds. I have a few packs in my seed collection- cookies n chem and raindance. I've just seen a lot of mixed reviews on this forum so haven't popped them. That and I have popped a few strains of from thug pug in the past year- I love my strains from thugpug. Just next level fire... so I've just been sticking with them and dvg.


Cookies n chem and Raindance are fantastic genetics I highly recommend them both and neither of them have been stardawg leaners. A few other favorites in my garden that are more like their mothers than stardawg are : iron horse, texas butter, pioneer kush, tnt and purple badlands to name a few...even bodega bubble gum and golden Nugget and chinook and dream catcher were very much like the original mothers they were bred with . My sky Warden also was amazing btw and is the pic on the gps site. Sadly I lost her so I have another 5 sprouted.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2020)

I also still have Sundae Stallion and Cowboy Cookies growing and they both purple out and make their mothers proud. In my opinion and experience . 
Also my Tomahawk was very glue like and like someone said in the last page or so very hashy. 
And I personally didn't like the orange Blossom special which I was really lookin forward to but it was very orangey like its mother. I also wasnt fond of the pebble pusher yet it wasn't like stardawg either. 
And much to many peoples dismay I thought jelly pie sucked. Yeah there may have been great ones, but not any of mine. Again no stardawg, it was grapey but small airy nugs. 
Just my 2 cents. Your mileage will vary. 
Peace


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 15, 2020)

My First GPS grow.
BrideZilla #2This Bad Bitch grew into the AC. BrideZilla #1, this pheno kind've looks like the RainDance picture in structure & color. I have x3 more new BrideZillas in veg. I swear that pack came with 10 Fem. I realize they're Heisenberg but purchased through GPS. x2 BountyHunters & x2 SundaesStallions in veg while a few suspected Males are being sexed.
It was a hard decision, especially w/o smoking it yet but gave the x2 BrideZilla #1's in veg to a freind today.
Can't keep em all , lol!
Pretty happy so far with GPS.
Never bought seeds before. Always ran from Clone.
You growers here helped me feel comfortable putting all my eggs in one basket along with the sales. Did not want to risk buying from multiple seed companies. So went bonkers on Gu's B-Day & then on NewYears when the reduced flower time, one i like, Purple Punch crosses came out. Not to mention all the reverse Auctioning prior. Haha! Yup, gots me Mad GPS!
THNX GU & growers here!!!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 15, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> So far, Heisenbeans fem beans are far less vigorous then Gu's regular seeds were. But one of mine have just gotten their 2nd set of leaves, the other has one set. Took almost a friggin week from seed. Gu's regs popped up from the ground in a few days.


Femming = highway to inbreeding depression. A lot of the clone only are already inbred enough. To compare m/f lines especially the crazy vigor stardawg has being out crossed to an affie and multiple phenos of chems isn't very fair, but is a very true observation. Femming without population of any line can be risky when it comes to vigor this is why breeding with numbers will always be very important back bone of long term line performance, but obviously not as uniform. Both breeding methods are very useful for breeders and consumers though despite good and bad qualities. This is also why buying from the original source will always be of value as well. My shit from symbiotic doesn't lack vigor at all, but I also gladly paid few bucks more for that increase in genetic pool. I kind of stayed away from the purple punch stuff because of this reason, but it was just a hunch at the time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 15, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> I also still have Sundae Stallion and Cowboy Cookies growing and they both purple out and make their mothers proud. In my opinion and experience .
> Also my Tomahawk was very glue like and like someone said in the last page or so very hashy.
> And I personally didn't like the orange Blossom special which I was really lookin forward to but it was very orangey like its mother. I also wasnt fond of the pebble pusher yet it wasn't like stardawg either.
> And much to many peoples dismay I thought jelly pie sucked. Yeah there may have been great ones, but not any of mine. Again no stardawg, it was grapey but small airy nugs.
> ...


What strains do you run other than greenpoint?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 15, 2020)

Wedding Pie, Brizezilla, Rogue OG and Purple Crash all get my seal of approval. Very greasy and triched out. A few real early tests from weeks 6.5 to 7 on some earlier looking phenos has me stoned to the bone. Afraid to see what 8 weeks brings. Very unusual for a 6.5 to 7 week tester


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 15, 2020)

Man you guys got me regretting my purchase and I'm starting to wonder if I should even pop my purple chems. Are his feminized beans good or not? Because my buddy just gave me a bunch of copycat genetix fem beans that he swears are certified fire. I don't have time to waste on subpar genes, is GU's shit legit or not?


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What strains do you run other than greenpoint?


Been thru a million different clones over the decades. Not as many from seed except more in the last few years. I've also made several of my own gnarly crosses.
Currently I have Congo x chem91, reserva privada Tora Bora from seed then selfed long ago made identical genetics, sour og very old cut from san Diego, orgasmic OG from long beach long ago, glue. 
I have new beans from oni, relentless, jinxproof, bred by 42, seedly baron, stanky dank, lit farms, umami sead co, and some of gu's associates Fortuna cbd stuff.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Man you guys got me regretting my purchase and I'm starting to wonder if I should even pop my purple chems. Are his feminized beans good or not? Because my buddy just gave me a bunch of copycat genetix fem beans that he swears are certified fire. I don't have time to waste on subpar genes, is GU's shit legit or not?


Copycat has received his fair share of haters too. Pop em all. I've gotten lots of killer phenos from gu's work and heisens black banana cookies in my garden is amazing smoke, and I only popped one. Who knows til u try it.


----------



## daveybc (Jan 15, 2020)

Some Bison Breath on day 45


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 15, 2020)

@hybridway2 
Damn bro that looks killer. Great job. Must smell amazing in there


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 16, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> @hybridway2
> Damn bro that looks killer. Great job. Must smell amazing in there


Oh man it does. The #1 makes me say "I love the smell of Napom in the morning"! 
Ha! Does not come of easily, have to were gloves to work. 
The #1 has a strong alost foul type GG mix with burnt plastic . But im bad a describing. The #2 is sweet & diesely GG mix. 
Both mega strtchers. Even under led. Cant wait to see what the next seedlings have in store.


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 16, 2020)

Ive got 


el kapitan said:


> Copycat has received his fair share of haters too. Pop em all. I've gotten lots of killer phenos from gu's work and heisens black banana cookies in my garden is amazing smoke, and I only popped one. Who knows til u try it.


SundaeBannaCookies. Cant wait.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Oh man it does. The #1 makes me say "I love the smell of Napom in the morning"!
> Ha! Does not come of easily, have to were gloves to work.
> The #1 has a strong alost foul type GG mix with burnt plastic . But im bad a describing. The #2 is sweet & diesely GG mix.
> Both mega strtchers. Even under led. Cant wait to see what the next seedlings have in store.


Napalm


----------



## nc208 (Jan 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Man you guys got me regretting my purchase and I'm starting to wonder if I should even pop my purple chems. Are his feminized beans good or not? Because my buddy just gave me a bunch of copycat genetix fem beans that he swears are certified fire. I don't have time to waste on subpar genes, is GU's shit legit or not?


How many different strains of copycats did he run? Theres a few people with the exact same looking plants but all different genetics.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 16, 2020)

Not to be confused with a fanboy but having grown more than a few gps I see quite a variety between strains. Remember all Wild West series are half sisters.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 16, 2020)

Selfing and feming are 2 different things.
Femming you are working with 2 different gean pools, much less chance of stacking undesirable geans, although there is a chance basically the same with F1.
Selfing-S1 you are working with very similar geans. So at times you can get some bad stacking. It's a chance I'm willing to take. Sometimes you get good stack to. I'm growing Adub and GG4 S1 right now and the glue has the typical leaf twist as the #4. A-dub I have 4 and they are all a bit different got one stretcher one short bush and 2 between. =happy camper.

As far as I look at it. GU and Heisen are doing us a big favour. A lot of places you just don't have acces the elite drains like they are working with. This gives us a chance to work with some of the most exotic fire out there.

You may get a herm or something where the flavours just dont jive. Maybe stunted growth. Heisen has said it himself. Your working with elite shit it can go great it can go south. For the price fu$k why not.

And all yous worried about shipping it's been sloooow. I just recieved my packs one was from mid Nov. I'm im Can. So be patient.

Sudae driver purple punch. Green pheno.


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Nice nice...ya was just wondering see the gu and gps have gotten a lot of shit.


Gu seems to be being a bigger and bigger pos to his loyal customers and is starting to get flak. He’ll change his name/brand pretty soon like elev8 etc. dude really sucks he just started responding Here basically telling people he has enough business that theirs doesn’t matter to him..... lol

Good guy....


----------



## gwheels (Jan 16, 2020)

I could care less...genetics are what i am after. This year is crazy. I kept some back for prizes for contests but i have a few Greenpoint packs i will bust open this year.

Copper Chem, Texas Butter, Hickock Haze...I will wait until i have room to run full packs but i am leaning to one of those next but the fems are too tempting.

Purple Punch...I grew it... that shit is the one of the strongest indicas i have grown. I send buds to people all over Canada to test, and experience something other than the Canadian legal crap. That is the one they all wanted me to send more of.

And a lot of new crosses with that strain.

But I might be a fanboy....it happens when your buds went next level from just seeds. 

Other than 2 provinces we can send 30 grams of hash oil or buds, by mail....legally. It is one of the best parts of the new legal world.

So many can try the grow.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Gu seems to be being a bigger and bigger pos to his loyal customers and is starting to get flak. He’ll change his name/brand pretty soon like elev8 etc. dude really sucks he just started responding Here basically telling people he has enough business that theirs doesn’t matter to him..... lol
> 
> Good guy....


What's the story on Elev8?


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 16, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> What's the story on Elev8?


That’s their 3rd company name, lol. It sort of like all those seed banks that lasted a day. Sourpatch....thedankteam....greenlife(think this one was elev8s)


----------



## randallb (Jan 16, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Selfing and feming are 2 different things.
> Femming you are working with 2 different gean pools, much less chance of stacking undesirable geans, although there is a chance basically the same with F1.
> Selfing-S1 you are working with very similar geans. So at times you can get some bad stacking. It's a chance I'm willing to take. Sometimes you get good stack to. I'm growing Adub and GG4 S1 right now and the glue has the typical leaf twist as the #4. A-dub I have 4 and they are all a bit different got one stretcher one short bush and 2 between. =happy camper.
> 
> ...


Great explanation, I agree 100%. I'm grateful for the opportunities at different genetics @ ridiculous pricing.

Nice plant, btw!


----------



## randallb (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Greenpoints regular seeds were good, but Heisenbean did his feminized breeding. I've heard mixed results, time will tell. Tombstone, Tomahawk and Copper Chem are wins. All I have tried of Greenpoints, start to finish. No complaints.
> 
> Heisenbeans Dos Si dos? Ive run 4 seeds trying to get one to pop. No luck.


Sorry to hear those are not popping. I really wanted that cross but it got bought up prior to me getting there with the loot. I have had good success with the fem beans at GPS as well as the regs. I don't run whole packs at a time, like onesy's twoseys. I've only had 2 out of 20 not pop and one of those sprung up a week after I wrote it off as dead. The others spring to life like I have never seen...very aggressive. 

I'd be trying the last two at this point and if still no love.......talk to GPS bout going 0 for 6. That cross got bought out, that's at least several hundred packs (guesstimate) so if there's a problem with them, it'll show up loud and clear sooner than later. Good luck with the remaining seeds

Also, I'm pretty sure Heisen makes all the GPS beans now.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

As far as I look at it. GU and Heisen are doing us a big favour. Quote from “Turpman“

Favor? We all pay for the beans, we are doing them the favor by purchasing from them and not the other hundred chuckers out there.


----------



## randallb (Jan 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Apparently now money goes to Florida and seeds come from Colorado. I had my first order that was sent to Florida never made it there. All money sent to Colorado always made it, never a hiccup. Personally I am done with Greenpoint, to much DRAMA and not enough standardized business practices. I will continue to come to this thread just for the humor of the shit that goes on in here but am done buying Greenpoint gear. There are just to many other choices out there that offer similar products. I will say this though, older Greenpoint gear was always top notch!


What did the tracking say about the money you sent in?


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> What did the tracking say about the money you sent in?


Did not send tracked, so bad on my part and I accept responsibility for it. I never sent tracked to Colorado though either and they always made it. Didn’t want to spend on tracking for an $18 order.


----------



## randallb (Jan 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Did not send tracked, so bad on my part and I accept responsibility for it. I never sent tracked to Colorado though either and they always made it. Didn’t want to spend on tracking for an $18 order.


Yes, well that's called _self-insuring. _How much would you spend to grow out that $18 pack? (as well as... where else you gonna get a pack for $18?) 

See, you were saving money until you weren't. It costs $7.25 to send priority and the tracking that comes with it is your only guarantee you got in this game of sending cash in the mail. So next time, add that money on to your purchase. Then it's a $25 pack without the angst. But inferring that the company is somehow involved in stealing the money is unfair, especially over $18. 
I know what my order number was early last year, I know what my most recent order number is. Trust me, GPS isn't about ripping anyone off, they are about selling seeds like a motherfucker!


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> Yes, well that's called _self-insuring. _How much would you spend to grow out that $18 pack? (as well as... where else you gonna get a pack for $18?)
> 
> See, you were saving money until you weren't. It costs $7.25 to send priority and the tracking that comes with it is your only guarantee you got in this game of sending cash in the mail. So next time, add that money on to your purchase. Then it's a $25 pack without the angst. But inferring that the company is somehow involved in stealing the money is unfair, especially over $18.
> I know what my order number was early last year, I know what my most recent order number is. Trust me, GPS isn't about ripping anyone off, they are about selling seeds like a motherfucker!


Never once did I imply that Greenpoint took the money. That would be ridiculous! Someone at the post office got it would be my only assumption. This isn’t my first rodeo either, I have over 25 packs of Greenpoint genetics and when the order was ever over $40 I sent it tracked and insured. Just rolled the dice and got snake eyes this time. No biggie. I know all my order numbers also, it’s right on the page where I pull up “orders”. And trust me, their business practices have gone downhill for some time now. I’m sorry but I just don’t feel comfortable dealing with them at this point, that’s all. If you read all the pages in this thread I think you will understand where I’m coming from.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 16, 2020)

The business has never been ran better.
The brand has never been more popular.
The prices have never been more fair.
The catalogue has never been this diverse.
The orders have never been this streamlined.

Everything about GPS is running well.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 16, 2020)

Plus FortunaHemp.com is live and ready for farmers this spring.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> The business has never been ran better.
> The brand has never been more popular.
> The prices have never been more fair.
> The catalogue has never been this diverse.
> ...


I disagree with a couple those. I’m glad you’re doing well but still wish you were in Colorado, that’s the reason I started buying from you in the first place(supporting local). Thanks for all the fire I have gotten from you in the past, don’t worry you’re still in my garden and have turned a couple of my friends on to your genetics, they love it.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 16, 2020)

A lot of the team is still in Colorado. Still very local.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 16, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> The business has never been ran better.
> The brand has never been more popular.
> The prices have never been more fair.
> The catalogue has never been this diverse.
> ...


Lol you actually believe all of that? Some of that’s true but the prices have never been more fair? Are your forgetting about the very thing that made your brand so popular aka Reverse Auction? That was literally the best business model I had seen in the business and you said forget that. The catalogue was diverse when you had other breeders on there like cannaventure and cult classic. Now it’s stardawg & purple punch crosses so I mean it’s more diverse from just last year or 2 sure but never? Lol Also the biggest/only complaint I’m currently seeing is about shipment. Y’all have good genetics for reasonable prices and you’re always having sales so I’m keep checking it out or whatever but C’mon man don’t just come on here making blanket statements.


----------



## kaneboy (Jan 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Does anyone grow gps anymore?


third round now with a gu dynamite diesel,might also give moondance and the deputy another go,i dont get what the whingers are saying ,just useless waste of peeps time having to read them lol


----------



## SFnone (Jan 16, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Lol you actually believe all of that? Some of that’s true but the prices have never been more fair? Are your forgetting about the very thing that made your brand so popular aka Reverse Auction? That was literally the best business model I had seen in the business and you said forget that. The catalogue was diverse when you had other breeders on there like cannaventure and cult classic. Now it’s stardawg & purple punch crosses so I mean it’s more diverse from just last year or 2 sure but never? Lol Also the biggest/only complaint I’m currently seeing is about shipment. Y’all have good genetics for reasonable prices and you’re always having sales so I’m keep checking it out or whatever but C’mon man don’t just come on here making blanket statements.


I agree. the reverse auction, and the gold nuggets system, especially for the higher members like gold and diamond, was way better in terms of prices. Also think Gu ran a much tighter ship back when he was basically doing everything. For offering other breeders' stuff, there was a time where they offered oni seeds and they also used to carry dvg on top of the ones you mentioned- I guess he is trying to be strictly his own gear as opposed to a seed bank.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 16, 2020)

Lol never run better...now that we use un related ig pics with filters slapped on them for some misleading advertising and can't get the lineage right in our own descriptions, along with people having postage due on delivery...yup massive improvements!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> The business has never been ran better.
> The brand has never been more popular.
> The prices have never been more fair.
> The catalogue has never been this diverse.
> ...


I've never bad talked you but the Purple Crunch by Heisenbeans I'm 0 for 5 so far, one bean left. Heisenbeans Purple CAKE I'm 2 for 2. Germinating. Spent 5 days trying to germ Purple Crunch (Heisen's Dos si Dos X Purple Punch). Can ya hook up a brother? Bought ur Tombstone and Tomahawk last year, both were great. Got gifted 2 Copper Chem seeds and that shit was even better. Id not want PURPLE CRUNCH AGAIN FOR FREE, bro.

I'm really pissed off about ZERO out of 5 though.......worst results Ive ever had in germination.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I've never bad talked you but the Purple Crunch by Heisenbeans I'm 0 for 5 so far, one bean left. Heisenbeans Purple CAKE I'm 2 for 2. Germinating. Spent 5 days trying to germ Purple Crunch (Heisen's Dos si Dos X Purple Punch). Can ya hook up a brother? Bought ur Tombstone and Tomahawk last year, both were great. Got gifted 2 Copper Chem seeds and that shit was even better. Id not want PURPLE CRUNCH AGAIN FOR FREE, bro.
> 
> I'm really pissed off about ZERO out of 5 though.......worst results Ive ever had in germination.


Buy yourself a pack of Copper Chem if you can. You won’t regret it. Chem #4 is my all time fav and it comes through on this one! I also have had good luck with different phenos on almost all the packs I’ve grown, not Stardawg leaners at all. Also email Gu, he usually takes care of duds with a replacement pack.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Buy yourself a pack of Copper Chem if you can. You won’t regret it. Chem #4 is my all time fav and it comes through on this one! I also have had good luck with different phenos on almost all the packs I’ve grown, not Stardawg leaners at all. Also email Gu, he usually takes care of duds with a replacement pack.


Thanks for your reply. 
Would u happen to know Gu's email addy?

UPDATE: called their phone #, spoke to a lady willing to replace those beans with any I want. Chose Copper Chem regs, being sent tomorrow with tracking


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

If seeds dont germinate after a couple days I usually crack them myself and they almost always sprout, if still viable.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If seeds dont germinate after a couple days I usually crack them myself and they almost always sprout, if still viable.


Spent 5 days tryin, never took me 5 days ....usually in 24-48 hours. These fuckers are dead.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Spent 5 days tryin, never took me 5 days ....usually in 24-48 hours. These fuckers are dead.


Did you crack them yourself. By cracking I mean gently pressing in on the seams of seed till it pops a little? Shouldn't really have to do that to get seeds to pop but its saved me a few times.

My c99 x lvtk requires manual cracking or else only 1/2 of the seeds will germinate on their own.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Did you crack them yourself. By cracking I mean gently pressing in on the seams of seed till it pops a little? Shouldn't really have to do that to get seeds to pop but its saved me a few times.
> 
> My c99 x lvtk requires manual cracking or else only 1/2 of the seeds will germinate on their own.


Used an emery board, also sandpaper on em after 72 hours of no go. Still no go.
That lady on the phone @ Greenpoint was fantastic, emailed me a few times and also called.
LEGIT fo sho.


----------



## randallb (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> ...
> 
> UPDATE: called their phone #, spoke to a lady willing to replace those beans with any I want. Chose Copper Chem regs, being sent tomorrow with tracking


 That's cool! The phone works so much better than email.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

Ya, emails are slow....gotta hope somebody checks it at some places.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Would u happen to know Gu's email addy?


gu's email is as obvious as it gets- it's not "info"...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

SFnone said:


> gu's email is as obvious as it gets- it's not "info"...


Don't need it, found the phone #......Jeannie told me to email her at [email protected] to show why she replaced my seeds. a verify kind of thing.

And if ur posting to bust my ass? Just shut the fuck up, hows that? Try usin ur pic as an avatar, unless ur a fake fuck.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 16, 2020)

I was trying to be helpful, sorry. I didn't want to give it out incase gu doesn't want people to know it- like I said, it isn't info


----------



## Boosky (Jan 16, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Would u happen to know Gu's email addy?
> 
> UPDATE: called their phone #, spoke to a lady willing to replace those beans with any I want. Chose Copper Chem regs, being sent tomorrow with tracking


There’s fire in those beans!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 16, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> My First GPS grow.
> BrideZilla #2View attachment 4457223View attachment 4457224View attachment 4457225View attachment 4457227View attachment 4457232This Bad Bitch grew into the AC. View attachment 4457265BrideZilla #1, this pheno kind've looks like the RainDance picture in structure & color. View attachment 4457234View attachment 4457235View attachment 4457236View attachment 4457237I have x3 more new BrideZillas in veg. I swear that pack came with 10 Fem. I realize they're Heisenberg but purchased through GPS. x2 BountyHunters & x2 SundaesStallions in veg while a few suspected Males are being sexed.
> It was a hard decision, especially w/o smoking it yet but gave the x2 BrideZilla #1's in veg to a freind today.
> Can't keep em all , lol!
> ...


Looks real nice! How many days in are those bridezilla's from 12/12? I've got a couple similar phenos, at about day 54 for me.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 16, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I just know a some people who didn't like their results from his seeds. I have a few packs in my seed collection- cookies n chem and raindance. I've just seen a lot of mixed reviews on this forum so haven't popped them. That and I have popped a few strains of from thug pug in the past year- I love my strains from thugpug. Just next level fire... so I've just been sticking with them and dvg.



But the pics here speaks from himself ore not? I have bought fems also they are Breeding from heisen? Is that good? This let me think if i make the right decision with my GPS order....


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 16, 2020)

I'd like to see the i-95 cross again if the original parents are still available. I had I plant out 2 packs that was a true one hit quitter. I'm smoking some copchem now. Very good. Crossed with tangerine peel.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jan 16, 2020)

Fiete said:


> But the pics here speaks from himself ore not? I have bought fems also they are Breeding from heisen? Is that good? This let me think if i make the right decision with my GPS order....


You're fine with the beans you purchased guy. There is some heat in those packs. Being that youre new to this particular seed-bank & you seeing all the "issues",I understand your apprehension. If your beans get to you,you'll most likely get something you'll enjoy come harvest time....IF you are a decent grower.
Relax,wait for ya beans to arrive,then grow them bitches!
The majority of the genetics aren't the issue most people have with this seed-bank.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 16, 2020)

They stand behind their products. And potency has been good . Only ran Gu's regs in the past, zero issues on any.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 16, 2020)

Fiete said:


> But the pics here speaks from himself ore not? I have bought fems also they are Breeding from heisen? Is that good? This let me think if i make the right decision with my GPS order....


I'm half German. 
Bro dont keep second guessing yourself and your choices. 
Yeah this thread is riddled with bullshit, even GU cant please all the people all the time. This business has shady unregulated people and practices. I got some of the bunk S1's and got everything replaced. I've had zero issues ever with customer service or getting what I ordered. Communication is key and I know others have had issues but that's gonna happen with any and every business in this world.
So get em growing and give them the best environment and lights and nutrients that you can and you will see. Theres no way around it. You have great genetics coming to you, its what you do after sprouting that will determine how fire it will turn out. We have no idea about your experience or equipment or techniques or nutrients and medium. All huge factors. 
Viel Glück


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 16, 2020)

Greenpoint seeds are fine. Grow em and you'll be happy


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 16, 2020)

It's a potato patado type of thing. Many companies have standard fire. Pick your poison. You'll be fine with your Greenpoint choosing's. Decide if you like the pheno's or not but rest assured, they're not garbage. Nothing more or less than the next guy. *for the most part*


----------



## hybridway2 (Jan 16, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> Looks real nice! How many days in are those bridezilla's from 12/12? I've got a couple similar phenos, at about day 54 for me.


Thanks! I'm happy! Cant wait to smoke it. 
Day 67 n just about done. Pics are from a few days to even a week ago maybe. Prob within the past week. 
Got Clear & Amber on the #1 & Getting Cloudy with a few Amber on the #2. #1 keeps growing though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

My runt of bodega bubblegum, 17" tall from soil line. She will yield great for her size. If you could isolate this pheno and stabilize the short stature she'd be great for guerrilla urban outdoor grows! 

I may reveg her and cross her to a cross of mine that stays short too. Make a squatter, lol.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Thanks!!!

My Seeds are not arrived waiting for 2 weeks now  hope it not lost somewhere  after January 8 nothing has changed 

January 8, 2020, 6:01 am
Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item
SANTA FE SPRINGS, CA 90670 
Shipping Partner: GLOBEGISTICS INC_JFK_PARCEL MODULE
Your item arrived at a shipping partner facility at 6:01 am on January 8, 2020 in SANTA FE SPRINGS, CA 90670. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My Seeds are not arrived waiting for 2 weeks now  hope it not lost somewhere  after January 8 nothing has changed
> 
> ...


Contact: [email protected]

Email here and explain........they will help


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> What a Hell of a Frost Girl <3
> What is the Secret of GPS Quality Genetics? I see lot of Buds everywhere but only Seedjunky and GPS looks best.
> 
> Had anyone seen a "Sour Cookie" Grow? I see most of the pages here but never a SC Bud. I ordering the last Beans of the SC and can't wait to Grow them.


Seed junkies mints 11 look ridiculous


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Seed junkies mints 11 look ridiculous


That's my next grow something from them


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> That's my next grow something from them


I'm a little jelly def wanna try something from them


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My runt of bodega bubblegum, 17" tall from soil line. She will yield great for her size. If you could isolate this pheno and stabilize the short stature she'd be great for guerrilla urban outdoor grows!
> View attachment 4458114View attachment 4458115
> I may reveg her and cross her to a cross of mine that stays short too. Make a squatter, lol.


Sick ! Can't believe that pot size!


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Contact: [email protected]
> 
> Email here and explain........they will help



I have done it


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> Greenpoint seeds are fine. Grow em and you'll be happy



Much better than Dutch Passion and Barney's etc..? What makes them special?


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Did he say they were special? Dutch passion and Barney's are both very good jmho


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> Did he say they were special? Dutch passion and Barney's are both very good jmho



USA seed banks better i think? DP blueberry was Shit so i never Grow any think again from DP. I belive breeder that can breed free are always better than others... I never seen so nice plants like here in this forum so they are special for me maybe not for you


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> USA seed banks better i think? DP blueberry was Shit so i never Grow any think again from DP. I belive breeder that can breed free are always better than others... I never seen so nice plants like here in this forum so they are special for me maybe not for you


Not sure. I've heard EU cannabis is inferior though. No idea if its true.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> My Seeds are not arrived waiting for 2 weeks now  hope it not lost somewhere  after January 8 nothing has changed
> 
> ...


Why are ya freaking out, some of us tried to warn you that your expectations of getting beans from USA to Germany in under a week was crazy. That it should take anywhere from 2-4 weeks in realty. My GPS order from September never made it, after 4 weeks I emailed and he resent it, took just over 2 weeks the second time.


----------



## randallb (Jan 17, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Lol you actually believe all of that? Some of that’s true but the prices have never been more fair? Are your forgetting about the very thing that made your brand so popular aka Reverse Auction? That was literally the best business model I had seen in the business and you said forget that. The catalogue was diverse when you had other breeders on there like cannaventure and cult classic. Now it’s stardawg & purple punch crosses so I mean it’s more diverse from just last year or 2 sure but never? Lol Also the biggest/only complaint I’m currently seeing is about shipment. Y’all have good genetics for reasonable prices and you’re always having sales so I’m keep checking it out or whatever but C’mon man don’t just come on here making blanket statements.



Just stardawg and PP crosses????, lmao. Here's the reality of that statement:
Now running ...Topanga Cake, Bridezilla, ECSD, ADUB S1, Purple Punch S1, Topanga 
Canyon S1, just popped Black Banana Cookies which went from soak 12hrs, 8 hrs in paper towels and into the dirt. ( actually the TC S1 is in the on deck circle)

Stardawg ??? hell I need some.


----------



## randallb (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I have done it


Relax, the incessant whining about your seeds is annoying. Don't subject everyone here to that crying for the next two weeks...please.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

randallb said:


> Relax, the incessant whining about your seeds is annoying. Don't subject everyone here to that crying for the next two weeks...please.


True. I got beat by Seedsman, they never sent anything. First I mentioned it, and the last. Live and Learn.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2020)

Blizzard Bush in the Arizer Solo right now. Might not be the best for “wake and bake”!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 17, 2020)

Haven’t moved in 30 minutes


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> True. I got beat by Seedsman, they never sent anything. First I mentioned it, and the last. Live and Learn.


I ordered from them. Took almost 2 months to arrive. So it still could come. And there costumers service is slow as hell with response from emails. Only order from them because of the Black Friday sale they had.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Rolloff said:


> I ordered from them. Took almost 2 months to arrive. So it still could come. And there costumers service is slow as hell with response from emails. Only order from them because of the Black Friday sale they had.


It's been 5 weeks here.. But an "Olga" from seedsman assured me Jan 9th to 16th at the latest. Paid in beginning of December, for tracking and discretion also

I wrote them off already, even if they come my grow is started. Spent $270 on beans since. Fuck Seedsman, I'd not shop there even IF I get all the freebies they promised. I did not do a CHARGEBACK as I like discretion, my state is not legal and I use my actual pic as my avatar. Im not fake.


----------



## Rolloff (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> It's been 5 weeks here.. But an "Olga" from seedsman assured me Jan 9th to 16th at the latest. Paid in beginning of December, for tracking and discretion also
> 
> I wrote them off already, even if they come my grow is started. Spent $270 on beans since. Fuck Seedsman, I'd not shop there even IF I get all the freebies they promised. I did not do a CHARGEBACK as I like discretion, my state is not legal and I use my actual pic as my avatar. Im not fake.


You will probably get it. But like you I probably will not order from them again I’ll stick with the 3 us seed banks I use. Btw I also paid for tracking and they didn’t send me a tracking # until like 3 days before I got it. For over a month said it was shipped to there US base.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Same deal here, Rolloff. I just wanted to try some foreign genetics, but I have 3 dependable USA seedbanks I've used. Tracking and beans within days.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Why are ya freaking out, some of us tried to warn you that your expectations of getting beans from USA to Germany in under a week was crazy. That it should take anywhere from 2-4 weeks in realty. My GPS order from September never made it, after 4 weeks I emailed and he resent it, took just over 2 weeks the second time.



Because GPS said estimate shipping time 6 Days that's why.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Because GPS said estimate shipping time 6 Days that's why.


I think that just a generic timeframe that's stated in the email.It said 5 days to canada,i already knew it would take longer.Generally 2 weeks to canada,i wasn't worried..they always come.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> I think that just a generic timeframe that's stated in the email.It said 5 days to canada,i already knew it would take longer.Generally 2 weeks to canada,i wasn't worried..they always come.



OK, than i wait and relax


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 17, 2020)

Relax guy, I just received a parcel of seeds that left the states on the 15 November 2019. A whole 2 months. Sometimes it takes time.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Relax guy, I just received a parcel of seeds that left the states on the 15 November 2019. A whole 2 months. Sometimes it takes time.



I will never buy again when it takes longer than 3-4 weeks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I've never bad talked you but the Purple Crunch by Heisenbeans I'm 0 for 5 so far, one bean left. Heisenbeans Purple CAKE I'm 2 for 2. Germinating. Spent 5 days trying to germ Purple Crunch (Heisen's Dos si Dos X Purple Punch). Can ya hook up a brother? Bought ur Tombstone and Tomahawk last year, both were great. Got gifted 2 Copper Chem seeds and that shit was even better. Id not want PURPLE CRUNCH AGAIN FOR FREE, bro.
> 
> I'm really pissed off about ZERO out of 5 though.......worst results Ive ever had in germination.


I had a similar problem with a pack of bridezilla testers. Only got 1 out of 6 to germinate. 
Whatever the problem was, heisen must have fixed it because other people aren't having problems now.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

randallb said:


> Just stardawg and PP crosses????, lmao. Here's the reality of that statement:
> Now running ...Topanga Cake, Bridezilla, ECSD, ADUB S1, Purple Punch S1, Topanga
> Canyon S1, just popped Black Banana Cookies which went from soak 12hrs, 8 hrs in paper towels and into the dirt. ( actually the TC S1 is in the on deck circle)
> 
> Stardawg ??? hell I need some.


Oh i forgot Adub crosses that was there for all of a couple months and the added Topanga. My bad. My other statement still stand. It’s still not the most diverse it has been.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

UPDATE: another email from GPS with my replacement order number, nice.
UPDATE: after 5+ weeks Seedsman order showed up today also.
My new humidifier also showed today, its gonna be a great day!


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> UPDATE: another email from GPS with my replacement order number, nice.
> UPDATE: after 5+ weeks Seedsman order showed up today also.
> My new humidifier also showed today, its gonna be a great day!


Good for you Buddy


----------



## Boosky (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> UPDATE: another email from GPS with my replacement order number, nice.
> UPDATE: after 5+ weeks Seedsman order showed up today also.
> My new humidifier also showed today, its gonna be a great day!


Congrats!


----------



## randallb (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> UPDATE: another email from GPS with my replacement order number, nice.
> UPDATE: after 5+ weeks Seedsman order showed up today also.
> My new humidifier also showed today, its gonna be a great day!


buy a lotto ticket today.........ya never know. lol


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I will never buy again when it takes longer than 3-4 weeks


Thanks a lot, Greta Thunberg. Reuters is reporting all seed orders from the US now have to travel by sail boat.


----------



## dandyrandy (Jan 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> It's been 5 weeks here.. But an "Olga" from seedsman assured me Jan 9th to 16th at the latest. Paid in beginning of December, for tracking and discretion also
> 
> I wrote them off already, even if they come my grow is started. Spent $270 on beans since. Fuck Seedsman, I'd not shop there even IF I get all the freebies they promised. I did not do a CHARGEBACK as I like discretion, my state is not legal and I use my actual pic as my avatar. Im not fake.


Olga huh. Did you get her number?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 17, 2020)

Just ordered the purple Larry. Finally. Got a good deal on it and can’t wait to grow this one out.


----------



## randallb (Jan 17, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Oh i forgot Adub crosses that was there for all of a couple months and the added Topanga. My bad. My other statement still stand. It’s still not the most diverse it has been.


No there's a pattern.. kinda. First the S1's then the crosses. Seems to me there's more choices than ever at GPS, not sure what or when there has been more.

Do you grow any GPS gear or are you one of the types that's got a 2 year old stick in their ass and are just here to perpetuate misery? Because your statement about diversity and then the flippant "I forgot" is a horseshit answer. I showed you some diversity and you can't swallow your misery enough to admit you were full of crap.?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

dandyrandy said:


> Olga huh. Did you get her number?


haha

If I didnt have a woman that Jeannie from GPS sounded kinda hot........friendly af for sure


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 17, 2020)

randallb said:


> No there's a pattern.. kinda. First the S1's then the crosses. Seems to me there's more choices than ever at GPS, not sure what or when there has been more.
> 
> Do you grow any GPS gear or are you one of the types that's got a 2 year old stick in their ass and are just here to perpetuate misery? Because your statement about diversity and then the flippant "I forgot" is a horseshit answer. I showed you some diversity and you can't swallow your misery enough to admit you were full of crap.?


I was being sarcastic with the “I forgot”. You’re big mad lmao I’ve been observing this thread for nearly 3 years on it for 1. And I was not full of crap? Where were you when GPS has Oni, Cult Classic Seeds, Cannaventure, and others? To say that this is the MOST diverse it’s ever been it’s a load of horse shit. If he wants to say this is the happiest he has been with the catalogue he currently offers then cool. I fucks with Greenpoint but I don’t fuck with Gu coming in here saying any thing. You’re mad at me for what? 

Here you need these


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thanks a lot, Greta Thunberg. Reuters is reporting all seed orders from the US now have to travel by sail boat.


Someone should have returned that grumpy urchin to the corn field long ago.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Hi William,


We have finished processing your order.

* [Order #115186] (January 17, 2020)*


ProductQuantityPriceCopper Chem 1 $46.00Subtotal:$46.00 Discount:-$46.00 Total:$0.00 
Possibly as legit as myself! Thumbs up, Greenpoint!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 17, 2020)

6/6 on Cowboy cookies . 10/11 on ghost town with 11th possibly popping late. So it begins.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 17, 2020)

Sent the check off on 1-11 received today, fastest from any bank I’ve ordered from ,now to get them wet


----------



## Fiete (Jan 17, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Sent the check off on 1-11 received today, fastest from any bank I’ve ordered from ,now to get them wet


Dreamcatcher is also on the way to me <3


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Dreamcatcher is also on the way to me <3


It took Seedsman almost 6 weeks to ship me, never even got the tracking or discrete shipping I paid for. I doubt u will have to wait 6 weeks, GPS won't cheat you.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 17, 2020)

Got a text saying order was shipped today!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 17, 2020)

So far my cake n chems sprouts grows couple inches and just looks like runted crap while my cookie wrecks just take off....I swear this is like my 5th attempt, cant remember what happen to the others think it was runted out males....

Anyone have vigorous growth?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 17, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> So far my cake n chems sprouts grows couple inches and just looks like runted crap while my cookie wrecks just take off....I swear this is like my 5th attempt, cant remember what happen to the others think it was runted out males....
> 
> Anyone have vigorous growth?


Yes. I'll try to get some more pics in the next couple of days but see my previous posts for photos and numbers.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> So far my cake n chems sprouts grows couple inches and just looks like runted crap while my cookie wrecks just take off....I swear this is like my 5th attempt, cant remember what happen to the others think it was runted out males....
> 
> Anyone have vigorous growth?


I started 40 Cake n Chem. 100% germ. Ended up with 18 females. I culled another 4 the first two weeks of flower as I'm not keeping a short plants. Of the 14 remaining, there is probably another 4 I know I definitely won't keep as a keeper. Yield and a certain height/growth is necessary in a keeper for me. Today is day 49. I hope to have some more pics in the next few days. Busy.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 18, 2020)

Gmoozy keeper cut in early flower....Stink Bomb Plant, I almost Pity my Neighbors


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 18, 2020)

Lucky 7's recently uppoted to 2 gallon pot. Two more week of veg before flip.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 18, 2020)

Wish there was more pics in this thread of the fem line. I don't have a clue what's in store for me but I guess you never really do until you do anyways huh?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Wish there was more pics in this thread of the fem line. I don't have a clue what's in store for me but I guess you never really do until you do anyways huh?


chk the heisein thread for that, but i been postin mines in this thread i think


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 19, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> chk the heisein thread for that, but i been postin mines in this thread i think


 Yeah no thanks unless I'm not finding the right one it's even worse then the start of this one. Nothing but fucking bickering and talk of useless shit when all I wanna see is pics from people growing his shit, smdh...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Yeah no thanks unless I'm not finding the right one it's even worse then the start of this one. Nothing but fucking bickering and talk of useless shit when all I wanna see is pics from people growing his shit, smdh...


So far, I'd say all Gu's REG seeds were/are more vigorous initially then Heisen fems. No idea how they will finish yet, 7-8 days above ground.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> So far, I'd say all Gu's REG seeds were/are more vigorous initially then Heisen fems. No idea how they will finish yet, 7-8 days above ground.


Well at least me and you will have something useful to add soon enough. I just put 2 of my purple chem fems in today with some other freebies from my buddy so it's only a matter of time now before everything comes to light. Just wish there wasn't so much confusion. When I first bought the fem seeds it's because I seen all the fire in this thread then I find out after doing more reading that the fems aren't made by GPS so now I'm trusting two of my count this grow on a guy that I know nothing about and can't find too much info on because of some controversy bullshit. The whole experience hasn't been very reassuring so I'm really hoping there's fire at the end of this roller coaster ride I'm on.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 19, 2020)

Drama queens abound here.
No, not zoo^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## nc208 (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Well at least me and you will have something useful to add soon enough. I just put 2 of my purple chem fems in today with some other freebies from my buddy so it's only a matter of time now before everything comes to light. Just wish there wasn't so much confusion. When I first bought the fem seeds it's because I seen all the fire in this thread then I find out after doing more reading that the fems aren't made by GPS so now I'm trusting two of my count this grow on a guy that I know nothing about and can't find too much info on because of some controversy bullshit. The whole experience hasn't been very reassuring so I'm really hoping there's fire at the end of this roller coaster ride I'm on.


I've only grown out the Black Banana Cookies, and Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver by Heisenbeans. I've grown Sky dweller, Western Wizard, and hibernate by GPS. Out of those 5 strains the 2 from heisenbeans blew GPS out of the fucking water. It was no competition. Other than trouble germinating I have no complaints with Heisens beans. Quality is 10x better than anything with Stardawg in it is my opinion.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've only grown out the Black Banana Cookies, and Wedding Cake x Sundae Driver by Heisenbeans. I've grown Sky dweller, Western Wizard, and hibernate by GPS. Out of those 5 strains the 2 from heisenbeans blew GPS out of the fucking water. It was no competition. Other than trouble germinating I have no complaints with Heisens beans. Quality is 10x better than anything with Stardawg in it is my opinion.


Man y’all gotta start doing homework before posting this propaganda. You grew a cannarado strain in the WC x SD and I’m sure that BBC is from another breeder. So all he did was sell you fem seeds off a clone.. To me if Heisen shit was official he wouldn’t have to sell it under GPS!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

So, Heisen is officially unofficial. Got it.

Copper Chem and Cake n Chem (not quite) full room pics at 49 days with the lights on through a lens. Big one in the foreground of the one pic is a Copper. Both seed lines are vigorous as fuck. More pics to come


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

Copper Chem's at 49 days.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 19, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man y’all gotta start doing homework before posting this propaganda. You grew a cannarado strain in the WC x SD and I’m sure that BBC is from another breeder. So all he did was sell you fem seeds off a clone.. To me if Heisen shit was official he wouldn’t have to sell it under GPS!!!


How is that different than Gu being handed his male stardawg and just dropping pollen on each flavor of the month?

You mean Nila Wafer from Cannarado? Which is the same cross but no he didnt make fem beans off of it. You should do your homework. He dusted the wedding cake with reversed sundae driver pollen.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Well at least me and you will have something useful to add soon enough. I just put 2 of my purple chem fems in today with some other freebies from my buddy so it's only a matter of time now before everything comes to light. Just wish there wasn't so much confusion. When I first bought the fem seeds it's because I seen all the fire in this thread then I find out after doing more reading that the fems aren't made by GPS so now I'm trusting two of my count this grow on a guy that I know nothing about and can't find too much info on because of some controversy bullshit. The whole experience hasn't been very reassuring so I'm really hoping there's fire at the end of this roller coaster ride I'm on.


The fems were always made by heisen. They kinda cut his name out though I believe because of the group of people that dont like the guy and all the bickering it brought. 

The pictures that I've seen early on of the fem gear all the way to the present has for the most part looked good to me. 
I skipped through many recent pages on this thread of some arguing, mightve been over the quality of the fem gear, idk. 
But I think people are panicking and getting worked up about those fems for no reason. I really honestly dont see what all the fuss is. 
And today I'm sitting at day 56 from flip with 4 different strains of those fems and they're all looking mouth watering. 
Plant for plant, Im seeing more keepers of the fem gear than I would get with the regs. And Greenpoint is the only thing I've ran the past couple years. 
I'm happier with these fems than I even was with the regs, and I wasn't even disappointed with the regs to begin with. 
So all I can say is smoke one and enjoy the ride, your plants will probably turn out pretty good. 

P.S. - In the heisen thread, if you dont like to read arguing, like myself, just keep scrolling until you see a pic. I just peaked over there again the other day, havent looked at the thread in a while and saw several nice pics within a few pages of the end of the thread, didnt take long at all

Good luck to ya


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 19, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> The fems were always made by heisen. They kinda cut his name out though I believe because of the group of people that dont like the guy and all the bickering it brought.
> 
> The pictures that I've seen early on of the fem gear all the way to the present has for the most part looked good to me.
> I skipped through many recent pages on this thread of some arguing, mightve been over the quality of the fem gear, idk.
> ...


Finally something reassuring to read. Appreciate the response bud. I already do your method of scrolling and looking for pics for the most part anyways on a lot of threads because in this day and age it seems that all people know how to do is argue and not constructively either. Don't happen to have some pics do ya? Or are you somewhere where that's not feasible like some others I've seen in this thread?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> The fems were always made by heisen. They kinda cut his name out though I believe because of the group of people that dont like the guy ....


And who doesn't love ~gu, am I right?


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How is that different than Gu being handed his male stardawg and just dropping pollen on each flavor of the month?
> 
> You mean Nila Wafer from Cannarado? Which is the same cross but no he didnt make fem beans off of it. You should do your homework. He dusted the wedding cake with reversed sundae driver pollen.


Yet here you are in GPS thread who sells your homie recycled gear!! Let me know when heisen find a male to use okay!!!


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Finally something reassuring to read. Appreciate the response bud. I already do your method of scrolling and looking for pics for the most part anyways on a lot of threads because in this day and age it seems that all people know how to do is argue and not constructively either. Don't happen to have some pics do ya? Or are you somewhere where that's not feasible like some others I've seen in this thread?


Yeah no problem. And as of right now I dont have any. I've thought about taking some pics to settle the people down a bit that are panicking but I'm in an illegal state where its heavily frowned upon. My state will probably be one of the last to legalize. 
I might get some up at sometime though. 

I got lots of pics of the regs from 1 to 2 years back if you use the search tool. Those are just the regs though


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> And who doesn't love ~gu, am I right?


Yeah you have a point. I guess idk why they took his name off the face. Honestly though I could care less why, I'm interested in the quality of the plants and so far they're crazy sticky, triched out and getting some real cool terps on them


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

My bad. Those last set of pics were all Copper Chem's at 49 days. I edited the post.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 19, 2020)

Is there shipping discreet? I didn’t send too grow anyway just wondering


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

Okay, here are the Cake n Chem's at day 49. Vigorous, healthy, resinous and some are really starting to stack.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Well at least me and you will have something useful to add soon enough. I just put 2 of my purple chem fems in today with some other freebies from my buddy so it's only a matter of time now before everything comes to light. Just wish there wasn't so much confusion. When I first bought the fem seeds it's because I seen all the fire in this thread then I find out after doing more reading that the fems aren't made by GPS so now I'm trusting two of my count this grow on a guy that I know nothing about and can't find too much info on because of some controversy bullshit. The whole experience hasn't been very reassuring so I'm really hoping there's fire at the end of this roller coaster ride I'm on.


All 6 of my purple cake was mediocore, i trashed all the clones today which was already 3 ft plants..I have one more number 7 xtra seed but I have no hope for it...I guess I just got bad luck is all this time around

Those cake n chems looks awesome


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yet here you are in GPS thread who sells your homie recycled gear!!


I don't understand what you're suggesting here. I ain't trying to start shit, just genuinely uncertain. Heisen is now producing all of the gear for Gu, both regs and fems. Is this not an appropriate thread to talk about it?


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 19, 2020)

I've got some purple cake seedlings going. I'll report in a couple months how they turn out


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 19, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I don't understand what you're suggesting here. I ain't trying to start shit, just genuinely uncertain. Heisen is now producing all of the gear for Gu, both regs and fems. Is this not an appropriate thread to talk about it?


You sure about that? Last I knew Heisen was doin the fems on Gu's site.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> You sure about that? Last I knew Heisen was doin the fems on Gu's site.


I am pretty sure that he is doing everything, not just the fems, but i could be wrong. I am sure someone "in the know" can clarify, but that was my take.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 19, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I don't understand what you're suggesting here. I ain't trying to start shit, just genuinely uncertain. Heisen is now producing all of the gear for Gu, both regs and fems. Is this not an appropriate thread to talk about it?


No offense fam but of you think Gu sent Heisen his stardawg male you’ll a bigger fool then Heisen...


----------



## coppershot (Jan 19, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> No offense fam but of you think Gu sent Heisen his stardawg male you’ll a bigger fool then Heisen...


Nice thanks for that contribution. I will keep moving along, you keep doing your thing, whatever it is.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 19, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Nice thanks for that contribution. I will keep moving along, you keep doing your thing, whatever it is.


I believe your correct sir,heisen will be making the regs as well.He does have the corey cut of stardawg.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 19, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> I believe your correct sir,heisen will be making the regs as well.He does have the corey cut of stardawg.


Interesting. When will this begin? It doesn't sound like a smart move for keeping the old school GPS customers, but may be needed for some business or legal reasons. A lot of companies fail when they alter from their winning formula for the sake of numbers or expedience. Anyone in the cannabis industry should be playing the long game. It's a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 20, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Interesting. When will this begin? It doesn't sound like a smart move for keeping the old school GPS customers, but may be needed for some business or legal reasons. A lot of companies fail when they alter from their winning formula for the sake of numbers or expedience. Anyone in the cannabis industry should be playing the long game. It's a marathon, not a sprint.


He started making all the gps seeds last summer sometime if I remember correctly. It wasn't too long after they partnered up that he got all the cuts from gu, including the stardawg male.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> I believe your correct sir,heisen will be making the regs as well.He does have the corey cut of stardawg.


You do know the Corey cut of Stardawg is clone only right? So how can ref be made from a clone only?


----------



## gwheels (Jan 20, 2020)

@Vato_504 maybe you should read up on breeding or something. 

You do know GG4 was clone only right?


----------



## randallb (Jan 20, 2020)

Nothing wrong with that Corey cut Heisen's holding.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 20, 2020)

randallb said:


> Nothing wrong with that Corey cut Heisen's holding.


Nope nothing at all,i have a pk of heisens s1's of corey .And just for the record,he has gu's stardawg


----------



## randallb (Jan 20, 2020)

The BBC I popped the other day, made a tail quickly, put in dirt. Then the seed sent the root out of the ground. So I carefully dug it up and re-oriented it. Next day, I dug it up again and the root was going wild all serpentine and growing bigger. So I dug that up and re-re-oriented it, it spit the helmet off already so the I left the leaf out of the soil.
We'll see if this makes it. There were 7 seeds in the pack!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 20, 2020)

gwheels said:


> @Vato_504 maybe you should read up on breeding or something.
> 
> You do know GG4 was clone only right?


Ight smart guy educate me on how he’ll make regs outta a clone only female plant I’ll wait bro!!!


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 20, 2020)

I love @Vato_504, he's been around this thread for a hella long time.

Heisen does the breeding for Greenpoint Seeds, regular and feminized.

Bill Gates said "picking what you're good at and how you find the other people to fill in those things, that's super important." in other words, delegation is the key to success.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 20, 2020)

I have stardawg Corey Haim cut...not related to the cut that is used for Greenpoint breeding. Both of which were done by Heisen, because he has the cuts and all. Or moms or whathaveyou...i dont breed seeds i grow them

And then the seeds showed up....amazon and christmas brutal eh.

And the tracking to Canada shows in Colorado until its at your door. For weeks. And then it shows up.

I bet and lost the purple diesel pack...but i think those purple dreams have to get wet...those or oil slick...i will ponder it.

Thanks guys for the GREAT genetics. When they get going they will be in the grow journal. Full pack soak henceforth !

After growing the corey haim cut i understand why Stardawg is a great breeder...fat juicy buds covered in frost...easy to grow...easy to train..perfect.

Nice aroma and flavor too and great yield.


----------



## BrewerT (Jan 20, 2020)

Honestly who in the FOOK gives a fek who's doing Gu's breeding. I think 2136 and growing pages of documentation doesnt just say , but rather screams loudly that Greenpoint is Certified Dank. But hey, don't believe me or countless other mfers , do whatever the FOOK you wanna do!


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 20, 2020)

Sundae Banana Cookies numero uno just hit jars. I’ll give a smoke report once they’ve cured.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> No offense fam but of you think Gu sent Heisen his stardawg male you’ll a bigger fool then Heisen...


Gu did send him his cut. Gu even said it himself on chuckers forum.

Edit, guess I should have scrolled down more lmao


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 20, 2020)

Lubda, u got definite skills. Both growing and those killer digital pics.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Lubda, u got definite skills. Both growing and those killer digital pics.


Thank you sir, you’re too kind.


----------



## led1k (Jan 20, 2020)

Folks wondering about Purple Punch?

Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies aka Purple Cookies most recently. 

Nose full of purple/grape punch. Smoke was amazing. Serious blast of ahhhh/bliss/contentment followed by happy spacey staring at things. Feel like doing shit after staring and being one with the universe. 

Thanks @Gu~ and Heisen for the wonderful smoke!

Clone at 32 days since flip:


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 20, 2020)

Fiete said:


> DP blueberry was Shit so i never Grow any think again from DP.


Curious how many females is this opinion based on?


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 20, 2020)

The size of these Cookies n Chem leaves are just ridiculous. All I can say is I'm beyond glad I kept this pheno. It has evolved from the first run to now, its probably 4 or 5 clone generations away from the seed plant. I swear it has gotten better and gnarlier. 

2 weeks between plants on the left vs right. 


Left tray is under Timber Cobs @ 4000k. The next set of trays are Fluence Vyprs 1st gen (got em cheaper than dirt from a friend, no brainer)...when I can I buy Timbers tho. Dan and crew make incredible lights. I veg with them and have 2 other trays running them also, one I mixed in 1750's in the center 2 on a Redwood VS...they've been dormant due to many reasons, life and time etc...but fired one back up last week so I'm gonna populate them asap again.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jan 20, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> The size of these Cookies n Chem leaves are just ridiculous. All I can say is I'm beyond glad I kept this pheno. It has evolved from the first run to now, its probably 4 or 5 clone generations away from the seed plant. I swear it has gotten better and gnarlier.
> View attachment 4461320
> 2 weeks between plants on the left vs right.
> 
> ...


What does your cookies and chem keeper smell like? Is the flavor good?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 20, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> It has evolved from the first run to now, its probably 4 or 5 clone generations away from the seed plant. I swear it has gotten better and gnarlier.


This is so true.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 20, 2020)

Cookies n Chem. 
2 week cured nug. Smells so fine. It's hard to describe. Cookie like. Creamy barely vanilla sweet backtones. I wish there was a better way to figure out the complexity of the aroma. Truly delicious. All the way thru also and a fantastic clean high. Productive and relaxing.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 20, 2020)

That looks real nice, El Kapitan.
It's interesting you mention the complexity of the aroma. Due to an injury, I have lost my sense of smell. I have to rely on my grow partner and others to give me insight on the odors. My partner is constantly saying, "I never smell gas. And who the fuck wants weed to smell like gas," among other things. I does seem like if you tell someone it smells like "x" they agree. This even happens sometimes with effects even though everyone is different. Anyway, I've been suggesting we buy a Master Wine Aroma Kit to train his nose since I'm useless and my wife says, "it smells like weed" for every strain, lol.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gu did send him his cut. Gu even said it himself on chuckers forum.
> 
> Edit, guess I should have scrolled down more lmao


 The funniest part about that guy is how sure of himself he was while spouting off incorrect information. The internet is so full of people confidently speaking right out of their assholes that it's tough to take anything you read on these forums serious most of the time.


----------



## led1k (Jan 21, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> The size of these Cookies n Chem leaves are just ridiculous.


Unbelievably ridiculously huge(ly). Giant solar panels! Are they in Hydro?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 21, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Curious how many females is this opinion based on?


6 females


----------



## daveybc (Jan 21, 2020)

Bisonbreath at the end of 7 weeks.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 21, 2020)

3 weeks i waiting now for my seeds to arrived  no problem when they arrived next week but please arrived..... Shit waiting i hate it.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 21, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I love @Vato_504, he's been around this thread for a hella long time.
> 
> Heisen does the breeding for Greenpoint Seeds, regular and feminized.
> 
> Bill Gates said "picking what you're good at and how you find the other people to fill in those things, that's super important." in other words, delegation is the key to success.


That's what i thought. Thank you for popping in and confirming.


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Jan 21, 2020)

so when's Heisens birthday 50% off sale at greenpoint?


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2020)

little update, one of the leaves on The Deputy that has the bud mutation also has a "nanner". If I've caught one, there are probably others I haven't found. I don't have a lot of plants this grow, so I can't afford to lose this one seven weeks into the grow and we'll just have to put up with some seeds (probably won't be very mature since this is appearing so late in the grow). It's not a commercial grow, just for my wife/med patient, so we'll work around the inevitable seeds. Definitely sucks. At this point about 50% of my GPS plants have had some sort of issue. I see no reason to buy from them again.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 21, 2020)

Humanrob said:


> little update, one of the leaves on The Deputy that has the bud mutation also has a "nanner". If I've caught one, there are probably others I haven't found. I don't have a lot of plants this grow, so I can't afford to lose this one seven weeks into the grow and we'll just have to put up with some seeds (probably won't be very mature since this is appearing so late in the grow). It's not a commercial grow, just for my wife/med patient, so we'll work around the inevitable seeds. Definitely sucks. At this point about 50% of my GPS plants have had some sort of issue. I see no reason to buy from them again.
> 
> View attachment 4461532



Sorry bud that sucks. I had nanners that I didn't notice until too late on my first grow so I feel your pain. Hopefully the potency hasn't been compromised too much and you'll at least have some consolation prizes. Hit up GPS in email or give em a call. I've seen them make good when things don't come out quite right. Might give ya a couple free packs and will certainly replace the ones you bought at the very least from what I've seen.


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 21, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> All 6 of my purple cake was mediocore, i trashed all the clones today which was already 3 ft plants..I have one more number 7 xtra seed but I have no hope for it...I guess I just got bad luck is all this time around
> 
> Those cake n chems looks awesome


Bummer hope mine is the opposite! Are you speaking of the potency or all around growth? Just got mine in. Took a week from them getting cash payment.
Seeds are pretty good size light brown lil tiger stripes but not much


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2020)

Might not run The Deputy Pack I have, lots of noise on this strain.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Bummer hope mine is the opposite! Are you speaking of the potency or all around growth? Just got mine in. Took a week from them getting cash payment.
> Seeds are pretty good size light brown lil tiger stripes but not much



Planted 2 Useful fem beans the same day as Heisens purple cake fem.......both of Usefuls are more vigorous so far. That doesn't say a whole lot though. Heisen has had good fems in the past, it'll prolly be fine, maybe a longer flowering period then DaKilla had might bring out some more potency/


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 21, 2020)

TheOrganic said:


> Bummer hope mine is the opposite! Are you speaking of the potency or all around growth? Just got mine in. Took a week from them getting cash payment.
> Seeds are pretty good size light brown lil tiger stripes but not much


It just doesnt have good trich coverage, I mean im looking for stuff to keep, I clone everything, run it and keep the clone thats the best...Bridezilla, gmoozy and my eagle scout sort of sets the standard from gps for what im looking for..

They all grew fine with no mildew but looking at it no frost on the outside leaves, just looks like my own bagseed quality

Im sure I just lucked out is all, good luck


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> It just doesnt have good trich coverage, I mean im looking for stuff to keep, I clone everything, run it and keep the clone thats the best...Bridezilla, gmoozy and my eagle scout sort of sets the standard for what im looking for..
> 
> They all grew fine with no mildew but looking at it no frost on the outside leaves, just looks like my own bagseed quality


I've seen your grows, they are better then mine....This is only my 3rd indoor grow......Ive bought CMH's, a Timber Cob and an HLG 550 V2 Rspec.......looking for my sweet spot....Wasn't knocking your ability to grow, bud.........


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 21, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> It just doesnt have good trich coverage, I mean im looking for stuff to keep, I clone everything, run it and keep the clone thats the best...Bridezilla, gmoozy and my eagle scout sort of sets the standard from gps for what im looking for..
> 
> They all grew fine with no mildew but looking at it no frost on the outside leaves, just looks like my own bagseed quality
> 
> Im sure I just lucked out is all, good luck


How far along flowering?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 21, 2020)

Just got a nice surprise in the mail. I don’t know why some people have trouble getting their beans in a timely manner but they’ve never taken more than 3 business days for me. Too bad I don’t have room for them right now. Once I sex the OBS, pebble pusher, and snake oil and toss the males I’m popping a couple Larrys. I guess I won’t know for sure until I grow some out, but I have a gut feeling that this strain is the absolute pinnacle of OG kush crosses 



On that note the pebble pusher and OBS have finally started growing. I think everything was getting too much light and too much water in there, and once I turned down the lights everything really took off. I probably went close to 3 weeks without watering them after I got some better heating going in there


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

Also got a replacement pack from Greenpoint today. The Purple Crunch (Dosidos x Purp Punch) refused to germinate. Shot glass, water....shot glass water with 5% hydrogen peroxide.....3 days later I used an emery board and sandpaper, wet a paper towel tossed it on a covered plate....no love in 5 days

Complained and got offered anything on the site free.

Copper Chem arrived today.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Also got a replacement pack from Greenpoint today. The Purple Crunch (Dosidos x Purp Punch) refused to germinate. Shot glass, water....shot glass water with 5% hydrogen peroxide.....3 days later I used an emery board and sandpaper, wet a paper towel tossed it on a covered plate....no love in 5 days
> 
> Complained and got offered anything on the site free.
> 
> Copper Chem arrived today.


I dunno if you’ve been in this thread for a while or not, but I had similar issues with my ice cream punch. Patience paid off in the end and even though they took a full two weeks to sprout, all three did and they’re now very healthy. I’m expecting a similar experience with the Larry. I almost got the purple crunch but chose the ice cream punch instead. Good to know they’ll send replacements like that. The copper chem is one I’m definitely interested in doing. Would totally pick that one if someone offered me a choice between copper and stardawg f2. If you’re willing to wait, take another stab at germinating the purple crunch. I’ve always used jiffy pellets — never pre-soaked or used paper towels. If you don’t wanna try them again feel free to send them my way


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 21, 2020)

Purple cake two different phenos, the flowering ones..Small pots just to test...Middle ones a gsc platinum i kept around for 6 years now, fussiest plant to ever grow


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 21, 2020)

led1k said:


> Unbelievably ridiculously huge(ly). Giant solar panels! Are they in Hydro?


Coco peat from mother earth. It's a nicely amended coco but I guess it would be considered like hydro. Top drip to waste.
Jack's 321


----------



## led1k (Jan 21, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Coco peat from mother earth. It's a nicely amended coco but I guess it would be considered like hydro. Top drip to waste.
> Jack's 321


I agree coco is like hydro (almost as good) and so even more Unbelievably ridiculously huge! What size trichs? kidding but it would be cool.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I dunno if you’ve been in this thread for a while or not, but I had similar issues with my ice cream punch. Patience paid off in the end and even though they took a full two weeks to sprout, all three did and they’re now very healthy. I’m expecting a similar experience with the Larry. I almost got the purple crunch but chose the ice cream punch instead. Good to know they’ll send replacements like that. The copper chem is one I’m definitely interested in doing. Would totally pick that one if someone offered me a choice between copper and stardawg f2. If you’re willing to wait, take another stab at germinating the purple crunch. I’ve always used jiffy pellets — never pre-soaked or used paper towels. If you don’t wanna try them again feel free to send them my way


Garbage man took em away. I have quite a few seeds, its never taken over 2-3 days for seeds to crack open before.....I knew if they took weeks the plants health would be compromised at best.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 21, 2020)

Copper Chem's and Cake n Chem at 52 days update... I posted pics from day 49 a few pages back. As far as odor is concerned, the Copper Chem's are very citrus and are overpowering the room. Strong odor. A lot of orange hairs. The Cake's aren't that strong odor-wise at all. They smell kind of sweet and like a light perfume. Not getting cookies or vanilla as of yet. The Cake's are more resinous though.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Copper Chem's and Cake n Chem at 52 days update... I posted pics from day 49 a few pages back. As far as odor is concerned, the Copper Chem's are very citrus and are overpowering the room. Strong odor. A lot of orange hairs. The Cake's aren't that strong odor-wise at all. They smell kind of sweet and like a light perfume. Not getting cookies or vanilla as of yet. The Cake's are more resinous though.


Everybody that grew out Gu's Copper Chem in the past loved the high, too. At one point they were $149 a pack, lol. I just hope Heisen has the Copper Chem as dialed in as Gu did.


----------



## led1k (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I knew if they took weeks the plants health would be compromised at best.


Ya never know for sure though. More time might have helped. Next time?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 21, 2020)

Three more phenos of purple cake, unfortunatly im not happy with any of them, I have one more in very early flower


----------



## Humanrob (Jan 21, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Sorry bud that sucks. I had nanners that I didn't notice until too late on my first grow so I feel your pain. Hopefully the potency hasn't been compromised too much and you'll at least have some consolation prizes. Hit up GPS in email or give em a call. I've seen them make good when things don't come out quite right. Might give ya a couple free packs and will certainly replace the ones you bought at the very least from what I've seen.


I appreciate that, but the only other GPS strains I've grown was Dream Catcher I got from OGS, and a couple of them hermied too. At this point I'm only doing one indoor per year (and one all auto outdoor), so I can't mess around anymore, I have to stick with reliable sources. The one Deputy that was a solid pheno was phenomenal, and the Dream Catchers that finished well were tasty, but I don't have the bandwidth for hit or miss seeds.


----------



## daveybc (Jan 21, 2020)

I saw those pics. nice.. I was contemplating dropping the Bridezilla and some Cake n Chem together. Perhaps do a little pollination of the 2. Hows the stretch on those "Cake N Chems"?

The reason I ask, is the Bison Breath ( back a page ) really stretched. I wished I topped early but didn't. 6 of the phenos are 36"-46" and 4 required to be topped at 46" a while ago. 10 phenos total. THe smells are a mix of burnt rubber, lemon pine citrus chem, mixed in different ratio's. There is even a hint of fruit similiar to c99 in the topped/stretched pheno's. The #2 pheno is pure burn't rubber/tire. Its tapers off to a sort of "piss puck" smell. Good enough to make nose hairs curl.. Only #1 is similar to this but actually is smelling like plastercein. I seeded the #2 pheno with 2 nice but similar "low ceiling" males.



FluffsTravels said:


> Copper Chem's and Cake n Chem at 52 days update... I posted pics from day 49 a few pages back. As far as odor is concerned, the Copper Chem's are very citrus and are overpowering the room. Strong odor. A lot of orange hairs. The Cake's aren't that strong odor-wise at all. They smell kind of sweet and like a light perfume. Not getting cookies or vanilla as of yet. The Cake's are more resinous though.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 21, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Greenpoints regular seeds were good, but Heisenbean did his feminized breeding. I've heard mixed results, time will tell. Tombstone, Tomahawk and Copper Chem are wins. All I have tried of Greenpoints, start to finish. No complaints.
> 
> Heisenbeans Dos Si dos? Ive run 4 seeds trying to get one to pop. No luck.


FYI - I've grown 2 different phenos of purple crash and wedding night. All 4 were fire with no nanners. Can't comment on GPS as I still haven't flowered any of his stuff yet.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Might not run The Deputy Pack I have, lots of noise on this strain.


Id give them a chance...

BBs potency combined with Stardawg. Off chance of strawberry terps.

Are they sealed?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 21, 2020)

daveybc said:


> I saw those pics. nice.. I was contemplating dropping the Bridezilla and some Cake n Chem together. Perhaps do a little pollination of the 2. Hows the stretch on those "Cake N Chems"?
> 
> The reason I ask, is the Bison Breath ( back a page ) really stretched. I wished I topped early but didn't. 6 of the phenos are 36"-46" and 4 required to be topped at 46" a while ago. 10 phenos total. THe smells are a mix of burnt rubber, lemon pine citrus chem, mixed in different ratio's. There is even a hint of fruit similiar to c99 in the topped/stretched pheno's. The #2 pheno is pure burn't rubber/tire. Its tapers off to a sort of "piss puck" smell. Good enough to make nose hairs curl.. Only #1 is similar to this but actually is smelling like plastercein. I seeded the #2 pheno with 2 nice but similar "ow ceiling" males.


The Cake n Chem's varied. I had 18 females out of 40 seeds. I culled 4 two weeks into flowering mainly because they were too short and didn't stretch much at all. Of the remaining 14, there are probably 4 more that I wouldn't keep due to lack of height and stretch. Indica or heavy indica leaning plants that are slow growing, don't stretch much, and tend to want to be short and compact aren't beneficial to our grow technique(s). Some of those shorties are the greenest in the room which I find more common with indica's. Of the remaining 10, maybe 2 have more sativa traits then one would expect from the cross. The other 8 appear to be quintessential hybrids. A good number of those are stacking a bit more like a chem then a cake/cookie structure but with likely more resin and no orange hairs like the chem; as of yet. I will say I'm very happy. At the beginning, the Copper's were clearly stacking more quickly, bigger, and better than the Cake n Chem's, but many Cake's have caught up. It'll be interesting to see the final results on all fronts. I'm hoping the Cake n Chem's might end with a stronger odor, but from what I read about Wedding Cake it's odor isn't very dominant or strong. I mean, have you heard of anyone referring to earthy or doughy as a "strong" or overwhelming odor?

I don't see why a Bridezilla crossed with a Cake n Chem wouldn't produce something great as long as you choose a great female and male as well as do enough pheno hunting, but I'm not a geneticist. I'd imagine luck and statistics would play a big role in the pheno hunt.


----------



## Ikeo (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone have any suggestions about what strain to buy that is mostly indica and easy to grow for a beginner?


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 22, 2020)

Larry germinated for 2 days sprouted in 2 days after planting.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Jan 22, 2020)

Anyone know their strongest potential strain?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh God thank you for my Seeds safely arrived <3

But now i need to wait a Month to Finish my New Grow but that's OK! I can start earlyer and vege longer cutting back and vege again take Clones and than put it in my Tent Yes.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Id give them a chance...
> 
> BBs potency combined with Stardawg. Off chance of strawberry terps.
> 
> Are they sealed?


Sealed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Garbage man took em away. I have quite a few seeds, its never taken over 2-3 days for seeds to crack open before.....I knew if they took weeks the plants health would be compromised at best.


Not even close. Sometimes they just have a hard shell and take a while to get going — especially in these colder months. Sure it took two weeks for them to sprout but as soon as they did they took off. If my lights weren’t off I’d post a pic right now, but suffice it to say that even though they took a ridiculously long time to sprout, they’re some of the healthiest, most vigorous plants I’ve ever had, if not the most. No idea why they take so long to sprout, but it’s definitely not a sign of anything else.

Remember we work for the plants. They don’t work for us. It’s our job to be patient with them and give them what they need to do their thing. I’ll admit I almost gave up on the ice cream punch but a gut feeling prevented me from tossing the pellets, and I’m sure glad I waited.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Not even close. Sometimes they just have a hard shell and take a while to get going — especially in these colder months. Sure it took two weeks for them to sprout but as soon as they did they took off. If my lights weren’t off I’d post a pic right now, but suffice it to say that even though they took a ridiculously long time to sprout, they’re some of the healthiest, most vigorous plants I’ve ever had, if not the most. No idea why they take so long to sprout, but it’s definitely not a sign of anything else.
> 
> Remember we work for the plants. They don’t work for us. It’s our job to be patient with them and give them what they need to do their thing. I’ll admit I almost gave up on the ice cream punch but a gut feeling prevented me from tossing the pellets, and I’m sure glad I waited.


I'm 64....Grew outside since 1972......and you are gonna tell me about plants?

Wow. Every strain varies, peoples indoor conditions vary.......


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Might not run The Deputy Pack I have, lots of noise on this strain.


I had bananas and balls on lowers with my 3 Deputy. Probably why it’s discontinued.
One pheno was very burnt rubber and lime. Awesome flavor. But too unstable. I ran them outside last season and no herm. So if you do go for it. Do it outside.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2020)

May gift em to my outdoor growin bud


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I'm 64....Grew outside since 1972......and you are gonna tell me about plants?
> 
> Wow. Every strain varies, peoples indoor conditions vary.......


All I’m saying is that my experience suggests that these seeds take a while to germinate and that once they do they really take off. Not a huge difference between the two we tried. Not trying to “correct” you or anything like that, but I do believe my experience is worth sharing and relevant to all the purple punch crosses. Just putting it out there, and not trying to say anyone is wrong.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Might not run The Deputy Pack I have, lots of noise on this strain.


I ran a few deputies, only 2 or 3 females I believe(not sure what happened to the rest of the pack) and I dont remember any hermy problems with them or anything. And I remember one of the deputy I tried to reveg but didnt make it. 
That plant was so F****** potent it was rediculous! I really didnt care to smoke much of it because it would be such an intense overwhelming high that I'd just start freaking out and panicking over nothing LOL coming from an everyday pothead. Other people loved it though, everyone wanted it. 
Not only the potency was a 10 but the bud structure was what everyone wants to, alternating stacks nodes deep down to the top and was a very calyzey plant, very little bud leaf, very easy trimming. She was a true keeper. I do remember the other female or maybe 2 females didnt resemble this one much, they were just your steriotypical "good" bud from Greenpoint.
Let me know what you decide to do with them, if you decide not to run them and interested in getting rid of them. 
I think youd be happy though.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All I’m saying is that my experience suggests that these seeds take a while to germinate and that once they do they really take off. Not a huge difference between the two we tried. Not trying to “correct” you or anything like that, but I do believe my experience is worth sharing and relevant to all the purple punch crosses. Just putting it out there, and not trying to say anyone is wrong.


My indoor grows are plant count limited. I have less patience with seeds that dont germ then others do, I guess. I grow more then Im supposed to and give away plants I dont want. Have family not far away. I'm aware runts sometimes end up more potent or catch up on growth sometimes.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> My indoor grows are plant count limited. I have less patience with seeds that dont germ then others do, I guess. I grow more then Im supposed to and give away plants I dont want. Have family not far away. I'm aware runts sometimes end up more potent or catch up on growth sometimes.


I totally feel you on the plant count. Luckily my girlfriend and I both have a license so mine is double. I’m technically a little bit over and anxious to get rid of all the males that have yet to show themselves. I can have 24 veg and 8 flowering and I really need to get rid of some males as well as toss a few old nirvana phenos. I’ll admit I was about to give up on a lot of the gear I got from greenpoint but everything really pulled it together. The plants that were growing slow perked up and even though the ice cream punch took forever to sprout, once they did they really took off.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

Im 2 for 2 on GPS Tombstone.....went 1 of 2 with GPS Tomahawk.........1 for 1 on Copper Chem, all last yr. But Gu bred those regs. Im hoping Heisen is as good on the fems.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> My indoor grows are plant count limited. I have less patience with seeds that dont germ then others do, I guess. I grow more then Im supposed to and give away plants I dont want. Have family not far away. I'm aware runts sometimes end up more potent or catch up on growth sometimes.


I ain't got time for runts or sickly plants. 
Yesterday I culled an LVTK that wasn't keeping up, looked pale, and suddenly stopped drinking water. 
The roots looked fine and weren't stinky so it probably wasn't rot. 
dunno

Plants are like people -- some of them just suck...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I ain't got time for runts or sickly plants.
> Yesterday I culled an LVTK that wasn't keeping up, looked pale, and suddenly stopped drinking water.
> The roots looked fine and weren't stinky so it probably wasn't rot.
> dunno
> ...


so true!!!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

I was worried that both my pebble pusher and OBS were bad packs. I almost tossed them all but realized there was nothing to gain from making room at the time. Every single plant started out runty and took forever to get going, but I think it was a combination of cold and wet and too much light. Everything is growing like crazy now. I think the silica and calmag supplements helped too. Can’t say anything bad about anything in my tent at this point. Now I’m just beside myself with anticipation. I think all 4 of the GPS strains I currently have growing will be awesome. They’re all starting to get big. I’m hoping I’ll be able to sex them in another week and make some room for the Larry.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

The Beans looking Amazing!!!
I am so Hyped now  


Ice cream punsh 


Sour cookies 


Dreamcatcher


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Those ice cream punch beans look just like mine. I’m sure everyone is tired of me harping on being patient with those beans, but please don’t give up on them. One of them took 18 days from the time I put the seed in the jiffy pellet to the time it broke the soil. I’ve always been iffy about soaking and paper towels and whatnot, but old habits die hard and I know when I’m just being stubborn.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Those ice cream punch beans look just like mine. I’m sure everyone is tired of me harping on being patient with those beans, but please don’t give up on them. One of them took 18 days from the time I put the seed in the jiffy pellet to the time it broke the soil. I’ve always been iffy about soaking and paper towels and whatnot, but old habits die hard and I know when I’m just being stubborn.



Jiffys sucks! I swear on "rootcubes"


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Jiffys sucks! I swear on "rootcubes"


Are those rockwool? Yeah I know jiffy pellets are far from the best but they’re cheap and once the seed is planted I don’t have to mess with it anymore. Old habits. I hope you’ll post progress with your germination. I’m interested to see if anyone else has the same issues.

I also changed my mind about holding off on starting the Larry. I have room for like 5 more square pots in my tent, so I can easily do two. I’m starting them as soon as I get home from work. I don’t know all that much about breeding, but the main reason I got the Larry is because I think it will be pretty stable, being a backcross and all. I’ve been disappointed with other OG crosses and I think this one will be reliable. With the Larry and a good FPOG pheno from the pebble pusher I should be in good shape. A little further along on my objective of having a stash that makes the dispensaries out here look like schwag.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Are those rockwool? Yeah I know jiffy pellets are far from the best but they’re cheap and once the seed is planted I don’t have to mess with it anymore. Old habits. I hope you’ll post progress with your germination. I’m interested to see if anyone else has the same issues.
> 
> I also changed my mind about holding off on starting the Larry. I have room for like 5 more square pots in my tent, so I can easily do two. I’m starting them as soon as I get home from work. I don’t know all that much about breeding, but the main reason I got the Larry is because I think it will be pretty stable, being a backcross and all. I’ve been disappointed with other OG crosses and I think this one will be reliable. With the Larry and a good FPOG pheno from the pebble pusher I should be in good shape. A little further along on my objective of having a stash that makes the dispensaries out here look like schwag.



Rootcubes are coco i belive very nice for cuttings and germination seeds. If you don't try than it's your faul. I will post every part of my GPS grow but i need to wait a Month i dont have the place today.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

Glad your seeds came in, Fiete. I know what its like to wait a long time, Seedsman took almost 5 weeks to my house. I did order on Dec 14th tho, just before Christmas.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Glad your seeds came in, Fiete. I know what its like to wait a long time, Seedsman took almost 5 weeks to my house. I did order on Dec 14th tho, just before Christmas.



So never Seedsman again?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 22, 2020)

Fiete said:


> So never Seedsman again?


Got my Seedsman order on Jan 18th......ordered it Dec 14th


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 22, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Oh God thank you for my Seeds safely arrived <3
> 
> But now i need to wait a Month to Finish my New Grow but that's OK! I can start earlyer and vege longer cutting back and vege again take Clones and than put it in my Tent Yes.
> 
> View attachment 4462035


Congratulations bro. 
All that worrying for nothing. 
Get em growing now, we're all watching !


----------



## Fiete (Jan 22, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Congratulations bro.
> All that worrying for nothing.
> Get em growing now, we're all watching !



I need to wait for my Autos than i will start the "Ice Cream Punsh"


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 22, 2020)

Eagle Scout...Bridezilla keeper next to it in veg


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 22, 2020)

Well I just trimmed up everything in my tent to make room for the purple Larry and started two beans. I’m interested to see how long they take to sprout. Everything was pretty overgrown in the tent and now I’m getting excited about the pebble pusher and OBS again. Here’s a pic of everything. The ice cream punch are the two in the back left in bigger pots and the square pot in the very middle of the back row. Pebble pusher is back right, OBS is front left, and snake oil is front right. I chopped off a shitload of fan leaves from everything just now.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 22, 2020)

Punch bug in flush mode.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 22, 2020)

Sundae Banana Cookies #2, coming down in a couple days.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 23, 2020)

@LubdaNugs and @Turpman 

Both beauties! Well done gents.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Punch bug in flush mode.
> View attachment 4462507


What method are you using to grow? That trich coverage is amazing! Also what is Punch Bug?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2020)

Wow. Another weekend and another 25% off sale. 35% off if you use crypto. Looks like it’s time to snag that copper chem.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow. Another weekend and another 25% off sale. 35% off if you use crypto. Looks like it’s time to snag that copper chem.


Does it say "*biggest sale of the year*"? 
There's usually a dozen of those every year. 

If there's a timer, you better hurry! 
Wouldn't want to miss out...


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wow. Another weekend and another 25% off sale. 35% off if you use crypto. Looks like it’s time to snag that copper chem.
> [/QUOTE


With that discount at that price, it is basically stealing Copper Chem. I remember a few years back peeps were willing to pay $140 for those beans. I am sitting on a pack and am going to run next to a few other chem strains.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2020)

I like Tomahawk more than Copper Chem but by just a little.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 24, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Punch bug in flush mode.
> View attachment 4462507


Smells? My 2 phenos: purple - grape pie leaner. green - smells like butterscotch. The green pheno is more potent, however I also got a better cure on that one. Both are awesome. The purp is obviously more relaxing than the green pheno I got. Get that purple crash aka punch buggy. I have a 3rd pheno in veg.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

I spy two new stardawg crosses!








Chem Daiquiri


Buy Chem Daiquiri Cannabis Seeds - Stardawg x Orange Daiquiri Marijuana Seeds - Buy Weed Strains Online - Top Cannabis Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com












Chem Pie


Buy Chem Pie Cannabis Seeds - Stardawg x Wedding Pie Marijuana Seeds - Buy Cannabis Strains Online - Best Seed Bank Colorado USA




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Boosky (Jan 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I like Tomahawk more than Copper Chem but by just a little.


I’m glad I have both then.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2020)

I have a few Copper Chem f2 and a bunch of Copper Chem f3! Will save remainder of Tomahawk for fall time male hunt. I have a Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 in flower right now, big plant and frost too. Vigorous from the start. Also have two Bodhi Bing x California Cannon very early flower.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2020)

Well you guys convinced me. I ordered both the copper chem and the tomahawk. Figured out how to pay with crypto using only cash app and skip the bitcoin.com wallet entirely.

So now I have a pretty nice little collection of greenpoint gear. Two feminized strains and 5 regulars. Some of them are starting to get pretty far along, and I expect to be flowering a whole bunch of it once the stuff in my closet that I just flipped finishes up. Bye bye nirvana.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I spy two new stardawg crosses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chem daiquiri sounds incredible. I have the orange daiquiri black banana cookies (fems).


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

I got the banana orange daiquiri fems too!!And a ton of other packs too.. these new crosses all look delicious but my wallet is officially BROKEN.
I don't think I'll need more beans for a year at least.. or until another 40-50% off sale ^_^
THANKS GPS!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2020)

Yeah those both look cool. Especially the chem daiquiri. I’ve wanted that copper chem since I first found the site and my collection has been missing a good GG4 strain since the very beginning. I’ve been having a hard time deciding which one to get but this one seems good as any.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 24, 2020)

I got the GG4 s1 from Greenpoint, as well as the G-moozy. Alot of these nice crosses that you don't see here on greenpoint, Heisen still has available on his website.
He has purple punch s1, gg4 s1, and the gmoozy as well as a bunch of other stuff that has appeared on GPS.

I ran the East coast Stardawg, and got nanners on one. I ended up with some seeds on my copper chems and my ecstardawgs, but hopefully not too many... through trimming about 1 1/2 LB i have found around 15-25 seeds total.. I hope there aren't too many.. 

Anyone else have this issue with this strain? Such a let down because I know if the plant is producing seeds, it's definitely putting out less potency that it may have. At least I know which seed herm'd on me so I know not to keep the clone.

Oh yeah... Anyone have a copper chem that smells like a honeydew melon?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 24, 2020)

Well down to 2 of each of my Eagle Scouts and City Slickers.. One of my slickers didn’t make and I accidentally killed one of my Eagles.. Had one of my ES in a solo cup challenge.. looks like I’m out for the count.. gotta keep it now..Incase it’s a girl..it took a bump too!! But out of the 3 it seems to be the growing faster. 21 days from seed.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 24, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> With that discount at that price, it is basically stealing Copper Chem. I remember a few years back peeps were willing to pay $140 for those beans. I am sitting on a pack and am going to run next to a few other chem strains.


 Ya, Copper Chem used to be the most expensive strain they had.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah those both look cool. Especially the chem daiquiri. I’ve wanted that copper chem since I first found the site and my collection has been missing a good GG4 strain since the very beginning. I’ve been having a hard time deciding which one to get but this one seems good as any.


Not related to Greenpoint but Strayfox's Sour blue haze or strawberry honey are both solid gorilla glue crosses. Sour blue haze is (gg#4 x blueberry temple) and strawberry honey is gg#4 x ronnie barrett.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Alot of these nice crosses that you don't see here on greenpoint, Heisen still has available on his website.
> He has purple punch s1, gg4 s1, and the gmoozy as well as a bunch of other stuff that has appeared on GPS.


Are orders being fulfilled there?


----------



## Nizza (Jan 25, 2020)

I haven't ordered off heisens website I have no clue

I tried checking out with a few strains it wouldn't let me, It seems like it will let me check out with the GMO canyon.. Can't confirm though.
Alot of those strains I thought were in stock don't seem to be though.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jan 25, 2020)

Is anyone else experiencing bad germination rates with the female seeds? I popped two packs of Dreamcatcher and got 20/20, one pack of Eagle Scout and got 10/10. One pack of Stardawg F2s and got 9/10. At the same time I popped 3 packs of Femmed beans. From Purple Chem I got 3 of 6, and two of those appear to have dudded out and stopped growing entirely. From GMO Punch I got 2 of 6 and one has dudded out. And from Purple Mac, the strain I was most excited about, I got 0 of 6 to germ.

I used the same method and the same environment for all of the seeds. I also popped several other packs of different breeders seeds at this time and had very high germ rates with them also.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Is anyone else experiencing bad germination rates with the female seeds? I popped two packs of Dreamcatcher and got 20/20, one pack of Eagle Scout and got 10/10. One pack of Stardawg F2s and got 9/10. At the same time I popped 3 packs of Femmed beans. From Purple Chem I got 3 of 6, and two of those appear to have dudded out and stopped growing entirely. From GMO Punch I got 2 of 6 and one has dudded out. And from Purple Mac, the strain I was most excited about, I got 0 of 6 to germ.
> 
> I used the same method and the same environment for all of the seeds. I also popped several other packs of different breeders seeds at this time and had very high germ rates with them also.


Did you try scuffinging them? Give them a crack, they are very hard and many of them needed some help. Just dont give up on em that's all.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jan 25, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Did you try scuffinging them? Give them a crack, they are very hard and many of them needed some help. Just dont give up on em that's all.


I did give them all a scuff after about 48 hours, as most all of the other beans had popped after 36 hours and I began getting nervous. But only one of those popped and that one has since stopped growing. It has been about 72 hours and the regular seeds all have 2 or 3 inch tails, while the best looking Fem that popped has about a 1/3 of an inch long tail.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Is anyone else experiencing bad germination rates with the female seeds? I popped two packs of Dreamcatcher and got 20/20, one pack of Eagle Scout and got 10/10. One pack of Stardawg F2s and got 9/10. At the same time I popped 3 packs of Femmed beans. From Purple Chem I got 3 of 6, and two of those appear to have dudded out and stopped growing entirely. From GMO Punch I got 2 of 6 and one has dudded out. And from Purple Mac, the strain I was most excited about, I got 0 of 6 to germ.
> 
> I used the same method and the same environment for all of the seeds. I also popped several other packs of different breeders seeds at this time and had very high germ rates with them also.


Ya, Purple crunch was shit........in 5 days not one fem germinated......Purple Cake I tried one seed it germed and is doing ok.... all of Gu's reg seeds were vigorous AF and strong growers in the past. I think Gu messed up letting Heisen run things, myself.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jan 25, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, Purple crunch was shit........in 5 days not one fem germinated......Purple Cake I tried one seed it germed and is doing ok.... all of Gu's reg seeds were vigorous AF and strong growers in the past. I think Gu messed up letting Heisen run things, myself.



I agree. I have had nothing but good experiences with Greenpoints gear until I purchased these femmed seeds. Its apparent that the female line isnt up to the same standard of quality as the regular seeds. I wont be buying anymore of them

On that note, I wish Gu would make a Mac cross with the Stardawg for the regular seed line


----------



## nc208 (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> On that note, I wish Gu would make a Mac cross with the Stardawg for the regular seed line


He already did. Macdawg, I dont think it's coming back though.


----------



## Buck5050 (Jan 25, 2020)

Tomahawk

She's getting another run going shortly.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I agree. I have had nothing but good experiences with Greenpoints gear until I purchased these femmed seeds. Its apparent that the female line isnt up to the same standard of quality as the regular seeds. I wont be buying anymore of them
> 
> On that note, I wish Gu would make a Mac cross with the Stardawg for the regular seed line



This one strain ore more fems are not quality like the Regs?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Damn, I never saw that one. If anyone has a pack of that theyre willing to part with, hit me up. Buy or trade.


It didn’t do well the Mac can breed a lot of mutants and that’s what a lot of people here found with very few making it to flower if I remember correctly. I ran a pack and culled them all by the time they where 4-5 weeks old they were just mutants and never grew out of it


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I agree. I have had nothing but good experiences with Greenpoints gear until I purchased these femmed seeds. Its apparent that the female line isnt up to the same standard of quality as the regular seeds. I wont be buying anymore of them
> 
> On that note, I wish Gu would make a Mac cross with the Stardawg for the regular seed line


You are aware the man is making the fems and regs now. There are way more reports of good than bad like way more. I’ve been running gps gear for a few years now and I’ve had great and not good results like herm mutants and lack luster finished bud. I’ve ran H gear since his first drop and I’ve found great fire and a few plants that I culled for mutants and 1 that Hermed.
Same as many other breeders some are hit and miss some are fire and some come out and discontinued because of problems


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 25, 2020)

You figure with thousands of seeds being harvested theres always a certain number with problems....I mean just cause this guy had all powerhouse plants doesnt mean the other guy dont know what hes doing cause his are stunted rubbish.....Ive had plenty rubbish seeds that just are stunted crap luckily they all turn out to be male lol, but I just keep pushing forward

Here another eagle to brighten up the mood, this shit is pure solid dense dank, about 2 weeks more or less, it gets much dankier in final ripen


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I agree. I have had nothing but good experiences with Greenpoints gear until I purchased these femmed seeds. Its apparent that the female line isnt up to the same standard of quality as the regular seeds. I wont be buying anymore of them
> 
> On that note, I wish Gu would make a Mac cross with the Stardawg for the regular seed line


I've had almost no problems with germination rates on heisenbeans. I just popped probably 70 or 80 seeds from a few other breeders too and maybe 3 or 4 didn't crack out of em all. I dont see why there seems to be issues. I know people have had good success in their past poppin seeds and all that. Hard to know everyone's individual techniques and environments. 
I have some Macdawgs in flower they are a hard weird one for sure
I think out of 10, I lost a few early, plus numerous mutants, and 2 amazing ones. Sadly the more amazing one I couldn't save a clone of, but the 2nd best is alive and well. I have one seed left. But now I luckily have received an original Mac1 ... 
I will post pics of Macdawgs tomorrow. They're around week 7 I think. Smell delicious n fermenting fruity skunky


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 25, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Is anyone else experiencing bad germination rates with the female seeds? I popped two packs of Dreamcatcher and got 20/20, one pack of Eagle Scout and got 10/10. One pack of Stardawg F2s and got 9/10. At the same time I popped 3 packs of Femmed beans. From Purple Chem I got 3 of 6, and two of those appear to have dudded out and stopped growing entirely. From GMO Punch I got 2 of 6 and one has dudded out. And from Purple Mac, the strain I was most excited about, I got 0 of 6 to germ.
> 
> I used the same method and the same environment for all of the seeds. I also popped several other packs of different breeders seeds at this time and had very high germ rates with them also.


With my one pack of fem seeds I’ve worked with so far 3/3 have germinated, but all of them took a really long time. I started some purple Larry beans a few days ago as well. I agree the regular seeds germinate faster. I’ve worked with pebble pusher, OBS, and snake oil and they all sprouted quickly — especially the snake oil. That one has been really strong from the beginning. The pebble pusher and OBS sprouted quickly but took a while to really start growing.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> With my one pack of fem seeds I’ve worked with so far 3/3 have germinated, but all of them took a really long time. I started some purple Larry beans a few days ago as well. I agree the regular seeds germinate faster. I’ve worked with pebble pusher, OBS, and snake oil and they all sprouted quickly — especially the snake oil. That one has been really strong from the beginning. The pebble pusher and OBS sprouted quickly but took a while to really start growing.


I haven't had any that won't germ but they are a lot slower it seems than the other beans I got from my buddy and all the others I've done in the past. I have the purple chem.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 25, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Ya, Purple crunch was shit........in 5 days not one fem germinated......Purple Cake I tried one seed it germed and is doing ok.... all of Gu's reg seeds were vigorous AF and strong growers in the past. I think Gu messed up letting Heisen run things, myself.


I've never bought fems, but I'm concerned as well. I don't know Heisen, but I wasn't a fan of his posts earlier in this thread. Yes, there seems to be good and bad and random with his seeds so far which is normal, but I'm still concerned. I wonder if any of my reg seeds are from him, and how long ago did Gu run out of his stock. ? It's not brain surgery, but diligence, details, and quality control is needed.I saw a couple of Heisen's video's on YouTube and... well, let's just say... we're different. And that's fine. I certainly wouldn't be posting vids like that in an industry where someday a large company may want to scoop up GPS for a lot of money. I know being corporate and acting professional is often frowned upon by the "culture" of the industry, but there has to be a balance between corporate blitzscaling and bro-brah stoners. Just my opinion. I hope he and Gu make a good team.
If El Kapitan hasn't had problems with those numbers, that gives me a lot of confidence.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 25, 2020)

So, my pheno hunt of Copper Chems and Cake n Chem's are at 56 days. Again, 18 CC's and 14 female Cake's in flower. I have to say that I'm happy as fuck. I want it all in a strain. I'm picky, but I think we're going to have more winners then we can handle. We've been doing some scoping. We like to harvest with a majority milky and a little bit of amber. The website says Cake's 60 to 70 and CC's 75 to 85. That being said, it looks like no Cakes will be done in 60 days. On the other hand, we can't imagine any Coppers going 11 weeks/ 77 days let alone 85 days. I'm guessing most Copper's will likely go a bit longer than the Cakes but not past 11 weeks. We'll see. Again, the Copper's smell stronger and citrus but the Cake's are winning for the most part on resin. Copper's still look fucking great. Copper's are chunkier, but god damn there are some chunky Cake's as well. Some Cake's are purpling up nicely. I use HPS DE's and some CO2 but winter time CO2 numbers don't stay consistently high. Here are some pics with the lights on through a lens (not the best). I'll have some lights out, flash pics later which look much better.

These are Copper's...


Here are some Cake's


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 25, 2020)

Paging Doctor Chunkenstein. Paging Doctor Chunkenstein. It's an emergency. We have broken branches.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 25, 2020)

Cake n Chem's - 56 Days - Lights off with Flash


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 26, 2020)

Those all look killer. What’s the best copper chem pheno you’ve found so far? I’m pretty excited about that one.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 26, 2020)

Good morning GPS lovers 

I can't wait, i need to start to Grow my "Ice Cream Punsh" Seeds. 

My Plan is to Grow 4 of the 6 Pack and grow them for 4-5 weeks maybe to hold a Bonsai for longer Vege cutting Clones and when my Autos are ready i can put them in the Final tent and 12/12 to let the Show Beginn xD 

I hope with the Germination process there is no problem normally all my Healthy Beans pop's between 2-3 Days i using Rootcubes no socking just the cubes. 

See you in a few Days 



My little Cup Tent


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

I grew 4 phenos of Purple Crash and Wedding Night with no problems. Maybe his latest pollenation didn't take well. Pretty sure Heisen will make things right.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 26, 2020)

Day 66 pig whistle....quite a deal for the seeds....a think it was 15 USD for the pack. This is 1 of 2 and this one has the nicest aroma. Haze and funk...very nice....and i have to rethink the big pots i use.

a half gallon pot can produce.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 26, 2020)

Hey guys,

I hope all 4 Seeds Germ right i will Clone them make from 4 Fems 8 ore so and make a "See of Green" what you think of this idea?


----------



## gwheels (Jan 26, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I grew 4 phenos of Purple Crash and Wedding Night with no problems. Maybe his latest pollenation didn't take well. Pretty sure Heisen will make things right.


How did you like the Wedding Night? I think it is still my favorite of the 10 or so i have tried.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 26, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Day 66 pig whistle....quite a deal for the seeds....a think it was 15 USD for the pack. This is 1 of 2 and this one has the nicest aroma. Haze and funk...very nice....and i have to rethink the big pots i use.
> 
> a half gallon pot can produce.
> 
> View attachment 4464922



She looks fantastic


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

gwheels said:


> How did you like the Wedding Night? I think it is still my favorite of the 10 or so i have tried.


I have 2 good phenos, but I prefer my 2 Purple Crash phenos over both WN. One of my WN smells amazing and is awesome. My ok one smells like chocolate and beef jerky. Not my fav smell


----------



## gwheels (Jan 26, 2020)

I am glad i didnt have chocolate and beef jerky  ...mine was more like grape creamsicle


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2020)

Popped a few of Heisens fems, all from his first drop and tester run. He has said that a few of the strains in those runs had issues, yet i haven't had any aside from a couple of mutants, which is not a big deal in the slightest. His gear also seems to keep pace with the other stuff in my room.

I am only 2 weeks into flowering out some 
Adub x Wedding Pie, Gorilla Glue x Alien Og, Sundae Drive x Wedding Cake, and Wedding Pie S1.

I also gifted a buddy a dozen or so beans that I popped of his gear.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 26, 2020)

Hello, a friend have told me this about GPS ;( is that true i feel very Angry! 

I don't believe in Green Point Seeds.

Their business model looks like the Heisenbubble/seeds since it exists or under how many pseudonyms the meanwhile still appearing dispensary clones worried, then makes S1 out of it, they are then offered under price in forums as "testline" in return for positive reviews. Depending on the feedback, the line will be scrapped or will be sold at GPS to anyone who doesn't inform himself better or doesn't want to get to the bottom of a breeder.

From the money they earn they buy fake ratings and comments. At ICMag, Gu~ has often been on the verge of exclusion, but then churns enough money into the ads that the admins turn a blind eye. Seed business is very lucrative after all.

Gu~ is not a breeder. Green Point Seeds is not a breeder. He just uses the hard work of other people to make money like RQS here.

It is not really fraud because the dispensaries sell their clones as XY (although these are not the right genetics).
But in the end it is. Because you don't get what you pay for.

There is not a bit of gelato or TMC in these seeds.
Cookiefam and Sherbinski have never released a single clone.
Personally, I wouldn't support something like that.

I still wish you some beautiful girls, I mean even out of 30 Skunk #1 you can pick something really useful with a little bit of luck.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Hello, a friend have told me this about GPS ;( is that true i feel very Angry!
> 
> I don't believe in Green Point Seeds.
> 
> ...


Dude seriously after all of the talk and the pics, this is what you come with?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude seriously after all of the talk and the pics, this is what you come with?



Nope, i just ask because my English is not so good


----------



## nc208 (Jan 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Hello, a friend have told me this about GPS ;( is that true i feel very Angry!
> 
> I don't believe in Green Point Seeds.
> 
> ...


Your friend is an idiot. Saying Cookie Fam or Sherb have never released a clone? Cuz not a single breeder is breeding with any of the Gelato.

Fake reviews? Nope. There was a time when reviews were about buying the pack of seeds vs growing them out.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Nope, i just ask because my English is not so good


I would just try his gear if you're interested. Lots of great pics being posted. Thus far personally I have had no issues with germination and growth has been fine.

My friends drive Dodge and say Ford sucks, but i love my Ford and i have seen many Dodge/Jeep lemons...

You do you.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

While Gu did not find the stardawg male, it throws out great kids. Just buy what genetics you want. There's top dawg and lucky dog if you want chems


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 26, 2020)

There are a lot of great seeds out there. 
---
*Associate yourself with ‘high-grade people’*
Who you associate with matters, Buffett told author Gillian Zoe Segal in an interview for her 2015 book, “Getting There: A Book of Mentors.” “One of the best things you can do in life is to surround yourself with people who are better than you are,” he said.
If you’re around what he calls “high-grade people,” you’ll start acting more like them. Conversely, “If you hang around with people who behave worse than you, pretty soon you’ll start being pulled in that direction. That’s just the way it seems to work.”

From








Billionaire Warren Buffett just turned 89—here are 6 pieces of wisdom from the investing legend


In honor of Warren Buffett's 89th birthday, here are six of the best pieces of life advice from the legendary investor.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

I am developing a nanner phobia. Deputy seems to get a lot action on that front, the Genetics though keep me interested.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> There are a lot of great seeds out there.
> ---
> *Associate yourself with ‘high-grade people’*
> Who you associate with matters, Buffett told author Gillian Zoe Segal in an interview for her 2015 book, “Getting There: A Book of Mentors.” “One of the best things you can do in life is to surround yourself with people who are better than you are,” he said.
> ...


BAD COMPANY CORRUPTS GOOD MORALS


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 26, 2020)

Macdawgs at day 56


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 26, 2020)

Pioneer Kush day 56

Iron Horse day 56


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 26, 2020)

Purple Crash day 56.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 26, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Purple Crash day 56.
> View attachment 4465198


I love this strain


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Popped a few of Heisens fems, all from his first drop and tester run. He has said that a few of the strains in those runs had issues, yet i haven't had any aside from a couple of mutants, which is not a big deal in the slightest. His gear also seems to keep pace with the other stuff in my room.
> 
> I am only 2 weeks into flowering out some
> Adub x Wedding Pie, Gorilla Glue x Alien Og, Sundae Drive x Wedding Cake, and Wedding Pie S1.
> ...


Keep us posted. I've got 4 wedding pie s1's at 9 weeks. They're the frostiest of the 4 heisen strains and Sundance kid running with it. Some SERIOUS trich production on a 4 plants but strangely I get almost no aroma from it. Touch the buds and it's like I just glued my fingers together, smell them and can maybe pick up some slight vanilla terps but basically just doesnt have a smell. Never had plants like it before with resin production like that but no smell. I'm real interested to see how the smoke turns out


----------



## Boosky (Jan 26, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Day 66 pig whistle....quite a deal for the seeds....a think it was 15 USD for the pack. This is 1 of 2 and this one has the nicest aroma. Haze and funk...very nice....and i have to rethink the big pots i use.
> 
> a half gallon pot can produce.
> 
> View attachment 4464922


Good to see, I just dropped mine.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Nope, i just ask because my English is not so good


Dont listen too much to what others think. 

Stay positive that you have made a good choice, grow your new seeds to the best of your ability then make your opinion on the genetics. 

I assure you the pics and experiences of good grows and great crosses of actual genetics here are in fact genuine. 

Good luck brother and grow on.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Your friend is an idiot. Saying Cookie Fam or Sherb have never released a clone? Cuz not a single breeder is breeding with any of the Gelato.
> 
> Fake reviews? Nope. There was a time when reviews were about buying the pack of seeds vs growing them out.


He’s right they don’t release clones most of that shit came from bagseeds!!! Do your homework


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 26, 2020)

Got my space all cleaned up and ready for my ferocious 8 little ladies (hopefully): 2 Eagle Scout, 2 Hickok haze, 2 Chinook haze, 2 Fullmoon feaver


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 26, 2020)

Black Banana Cookies 

Sprouted: November 30 
- Vegged at 15/9 with a 90min ramp up and down. Have to balance power draw to avoid blown breaker. This schedule allows a dayshift-nightshift arrangement for lights.

Flipped 12/12: January 11

This is a side branch. A few branches surpassed the main cola.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 26, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Those all look killer. What’s the best copper chem pheno you’ve found so far? I’m pretty excited about that one.


Don't know yet. Choosing from 18 fems with a lot of great choices is too difficult at this point. About to post pics from Day 56. Maybe next I'll have a better idea.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 26, 2020)

Copper Chem's 56 Days


----------



## Fiete (Jan 27, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Dont listen too much to what others think.
> 
> Stay positive that you have made a good choice, grow your new seeds to the best of your ability then make your opinion on the genetics.
> 
> ...



I also start 2 x Sour Cookies with 4 x ice cream punsh ;D i need to can't only grow 1 stain lol need that for my head lol 

Let's see how they Germ normally they need 2 days to show the white tap root! If it takes what people here say more than 5 days ore don't Germ i will not buying again from them period! Of course some don't Germ its nature. 

But i am sure in 5 days from now they all comes up seed looking very healthy!


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 27, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Copper Chem's 56 Days
> 
> View attachment 4465507View attachment 4465508View attachment 4465509View attachment 4465510View attachment 4465511


How do you keep light from shining through the air conditioner vents?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 27, 2020)

Those are beauties, fluff. I just got an email that the copper chem and tomahawk just shipped out. I’m anticipating being able to sex a bunch of the plants in my tent by next weekend, and depending on how many males I get I might pop a few of those sooner.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Those are beauties, fluff. I just got an email that the copper chem and tomahawk just shipped out. I’m anticipating being able to sex a bunch of the plants in my tent by next weekend, and depending on how many males I get I might pop a few of those sooner.


You picked winners!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Tomahawk getting very spicy and incense in jar, very appealing.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 27, 2020)

I attempted to germ five Dreamcatcher and five Raindance. Three from each strain sprouted and another just gave up and died a couple days ago. It’s my first time with reg’s so I’m not sure if this is normal, I sent a email and waiting to see if I get a reply it’s bad enough it took over a week for them to break ground. Probably won’t pop the last and go try someone else.Its never takes over four days with any other seeds I used , just don’t wanna waste more time.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 27, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> How do you keep light from shining through the air conditioner vents?


Partly due to location that has limited direct sunlight during the year. For those limited times, we hung this product outside behind the AC's MP - Mighty Products 90% Shade Mesh/Net/Cloth/Tarp, Green, 10' x 10'


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> I attempted to germ five Dreamcatcher and five Raindance. Three from each strain sprouted and another just gave up and died a couple days ago. It’s my first time with reg’s so I’m not sure if this is normal, I sent a email and waiting to see if I get a reply it’s bad enough it took over a week for them to break ground. Probably won’t pop the last and go try someone else.Its never takes over four days with any other seeds I used , just don’t wanna waste more time.


Seems like a possible case of “damping off”.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Seems like a possible case of “damping off”.


What?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> What?


Do a search right here but too moist environment is associated with it. Not lost seedlings any other way.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 27, 2020)

I had ton of dampening off not long ago, I started putting like 30ml hydrogen peroxide mixed in a gallon of water and water seedlings with that, it helps


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 27, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> What?


It's a fungal disease that had the perfect environment to thrive and it overtook your sprout. It happens. Too wet, cool soil contribute to the ideal conditions. Any bacillus root treatment can help, used lightly to pre moisten, or h2o2 but not both together. Hydrogen peroxide will diminish beneficials


----------



## Fiete (Jan 27, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I had ton of dampening off not long ago, I started putting like 30ml hydrogen peroxide mixed in a gallon of water and water seedlings with that, it helps



Help against? I have Peroxide too.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Keep some circulation goin on, let mix dry more and increase drainage in addition to anti-fungal treatment.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Keep some circulation goin on, let mix dry more and increase drainage in addition to anti-fungal treatment.


The Peroxide don't destroy the Nutes microbes? Than i will try it out.


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Now I’m having a hard time deciding. I thought the rum runner was it but now I’ve got concerns about yield and her not being able to put me to sleep. Back to the hunt. That’s too good a deal to pass up and I’ve already got a spare $20 of bitcoin. I would ask for suggestions but I know these are super new. I really want to find something with as little sativa as possible since I already got two stardawg crosses. Purple aliens looks promising.


I was looking at it for the same reasons but they give credit to a pic from instagram with #bagseed, and a description that says pic of the Mother TK.
A reddish color was also added to the pistols. 
Lucy?????!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 27, 2020)

Here’s a shot of one of the OBS I took just now. I can’t believe it never occurred to me to put the jeweler’s loupe right agains the lens on my phone and zoom in. I think this is a male preflower, right? These are the first regular seeds I’ve grown since the very first pack of beans I ever bought.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 27, 2020)

And is this one a female?


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Here’s a shot of one of the OBS I took just now. I can’t believe it never occurred to me to put the jeweler’s loupe right agains the lens on my phone and zoom in. I think this is a male preflower, right? These are the first regular seeds I’ve grown since the very first pack of beans I ever bought.
> 
> View attachment 4465963View attachment 4465964


Looks early. Stick it in 48hr dark and 12/12 see if a pistol comes out but doing this causes stretch.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 27, 2020)

Fiete said:


> The Peroxide don't destroy the Nutes microbes? Than i will try it out.


the peroxide kills all beneficials and not. Don't use h202 with beneficials


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 27, 2020)

Origins_Tk called out GPS on IG today for stealing his photos and photoshopping it purple.


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Origins_Tk called out GPS on IG View attachment 4466053today for stealing his photos and photoshopping it purple.


I didnt mean to cause a shit storm but I think a bit more transparency about the pic and description wouldn't hurt.


----------



## mordynyc (Jan 27, 2020)

So it seems some of the pics are of example moms (where credited) with glitter thrown in.


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2020)

Just here for the comments..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 27, 2020)

Damn you mean to tell me heisen don’t have no pics to post of his shit.. LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 27, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> GPS called out today for stealing his photos and photoshopping it purple.


Lol, that is hilarious. This brings even more truth to my belief that people get fooled by pics from seed companies and Instagram. Not only are they often one in hundred or thousand, it turns out they're touched up as well. And from my experience with GPS, at least, it's completely unnecessary.

And, JFC, what is the obsession with purple? LMAO


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Smells? My 2 phenos: purple - grape pie leaner. green - smells like butterscotch. The green pheno is more potent, however I also got a better cure on that one. Both are awesome. The purp is obviously more relaxing than the green pheno I got. Get that purple crash aka punch buggy. I have a 3rd pheno in veg.


Starts out quite orange like but the closer to harvest it's getting more anise garlic funk. Hard to nail the nose. I think this is the purple pheno. I have both going to.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2020)

Boosky said:


> What method are you using to grow? That trich coverage is amazing! Also what is Punch Bug?


Thanks
Sundae driver purple punch. Purple crash.
Coco mega crop calmag RO Led Lots of love LOL


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's a cute lil couple. Pioneer Kush (greeno pheno) getting friendly with Iron Horse (purple) . . Day 57


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 27, 2020)

genuity said:


> Just here for the comments..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 27, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a cute lil couple. Pioneer Kush (greeno pheno) getting friendly with Iron Horse (purple) . . Day 57
> View attachment 4466156


Looking good bro. Only advice I have is to watermark your pics. Heisen is on a pic stealing tear!!!


----------



## genuity (Jan 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> View attachment 4466161


S1s?


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 27, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good bro. Only advice I have is to watermark your pics. Heisen is on a pic stealing tear!!!


Good idea in general, thanks. I'm not in any breeding biz or anything but I should cover my pics cuz it's from my hard work. GU has given me photo credit once that was cool.


----------



## Cptn (Jan 27, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Looking good bro. Only advice I have is to watermark your pics. Heisen is on a pic stealing tear!!!


The main problem would be found with the new (untested) lines. 
Since they have never test run the crosses (except maybe germination test), they don't have pics of the flowers to show. Usually they will show a pic of one of the parents used in the hybrid instead.
Seems like they should have their own flower pics of the parent cuts since they have them, but it must be tempting to use better pics from other people when they see them.
I always thought it was confusing and deceptive to put a pic of that wasn't the actual cross without labeling it in an obvious way. Getting crazy with photoshop to enhance it is even more shady.
Using other people's pics without permission, accurate description and propper credit is just theft.


----------



## Cptn (Jan 27, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Here's a cute lil couple. Pioneer Kush (greeno pheno) getting friendly with Iron Horse (purple) . . Day 57
> View attachment 4466156


How do you like the smoke on that Pioneer Kush, Kap?
Always seemed like it would be a nice cross to me.


----------



## Turpman (Jan 27, 2020)

Professionalism is something that should be followed on all fronts. Especially the publics eye.
Ya using someone else's pick isn't very professional. As far as theft not sure there is a law. Call it what you will.
Also comming on another businesses thread and sh t slinging is not very professional as well. 
Maybe there is a lot more to the story but when I see one business constantly bashing another I really question. Looks bad in my books.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 27, 2020)

Cptn said:


> How do you like the smoke on that Pioneer Kush, Kap?
> Always seemed like it would be a nice cross to me.


It's nice and earthy with a slight sweet backtone. Definitely reminiscent of my old bubba from a decade ago. That Iron Horse is great too, very kushy and potent.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 27, 2020)

One of the best pics yet, Kap. Very cool.


A general response to the picture thing... it's still funny on several levels, but I do agree the purpling of the pistils is misleading the uneducated consumer. There is a sucker born every minute. That being said, anyone can use my pics that I post on this public forum for whatever the hell they want. Not that my pics are that great, but I really don't care.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Jan 28, 2020)

Yeah, the pics of the new strains are eye rolling and funny and the informed are choosing based on the parents not the pics... but like you said, for the uninformed, it's pretty fucking lame.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Origins_Tk called out GPS on IG View attachment 4466053today for stealing his photos and photoshopping it purple.



That's a Dirty practice as Hell... My friend are right with this company... Can you please give me a idea it's best to grow ore not my ice cream punsh and sour cookies? I will not wasting time for unknown Genetics!! Fuck i feel terrible.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Oh shit


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jan 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> That's a Dirty practice as Hell... My friend are right with this company... Can you please give me a idea it's best to grow ore not my ice cream punsh and sour cookies? I will not wasting time for unknown Genetics!! Fuck i feel terrible.


Definitely a dirty and deceptive practice, but the genetics are still good to go.. Just go on Instagram and search the # greenpointseeds and see all of the fire that pops up..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

Maverick2289 said:


> Definitely a dirty and deceptive practice, but the genetics are still good to go.. Just go on Instagram and search the # greenpointseeds and see all of the fire that pops up..


Everything that’s gonna pop up is pre heisen and pre picturegate. Don’t get me wrong gu have fire like a mofo but he gotta check his crew or it’ll be over in a heart beat...


----------



## Maverick2289 (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Everything that’s gonna pop up is pre heisen and pre picturegate. Don’t get me wrong gu have fire like a mofo but he gotta check his crew or it’ll be over in a heart beat...


Pre picturegate yeah, but not pre heisen.. I've seen a good bit of his stuff on Instagram..


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 28, 2020)

Haha haha. Soo Heisendoosh the guy who came on here and railed for months about fake pics, or mom pics and no testing, being the most dramatic of crybabies blah blah ... is now doing that exact same thing with his low yielding fem mashups. 

Hilarious. Not surprising at all. Be tough to get his stank off GPS brand at this point.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2020)

It’s sad they have to do that and it’s not the first time either. Lots are doing it tho and just shows how money hungry people are in this game. IMHO it really makes me question what’s really in the beans and if I have to do that I won’t buy. Just me tho but hopefully people get what they pay for


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Smokin a tiny little bud of Black Gold f2. California Cannon is the late night snack this week.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Smokin a tiny little bud of Black Gold f2. California Cannon is the late night snack this week.


How is that black gold bill? I have a pack.


----------



## Tlarss (Jan 28, 2020)

2 copper chems at almost 4 weeks from flip. Strong citrus chem smell coming from both plants. I topped one and let the other go natural. The main cola shot up 12 inches in less then a week during stretch I had to bend it over.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> How is that black gold bill? I have a pack.


Comment most often heard “What was that?” I like it like Copper Chem and Tomahawk. 
Came here looking for a lot of chem. Black Gold was my first order.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

I have grown 3 strains from GPS and will not grow them again this is my experince
I have been lurking on hear for years just never posted much now its legal in my state
and wanted to share I have grown out many female seeds and never had a problem

regs sunday stallion seeds wer very tiny but they did sprout and grow
I grew 4 plants and only 1 female wich is fine but when I put in flower almost at the end of harvest
started pushing nanners and the smoke was watered down sunday driver with a strong stardawg taste

second round female seeds PURPLE PUNCH
I will say this was the best that I grew out if there gear PURPLE PUNCH
I popped 2 beans had to different pheno's both was very tastey and grew out as they should with no issuses

now the 3rd run was female seeds wich put the iceing on the cake for me not to grow there gear EVER again
STRAIN WAS SUNDAE BANANA COOKIES these plants grew nice but it screwed my whole crop up
this strain here blew jizz all over my other girls and screwed me out of 3 months of work
now I know that's the chance you take with female seeds but 2 plants both grew out nut sacks and had
there way with my girls what little smoke I got to burn it would have been a nice strain but its is shit
some genetics don't mix well and they are slinging pollen on anything they get there hands on
that's my rant anyways I feel better now

bushmann


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

This makes me so Angry.. I read days of the Pages here if i haven't done this i have not buy from GPS because no reviews to the Genetics. The practice is not only dirty it is stupid as Hell. Look at the Buds

They all looks so Photoshop manipulated i can't belive why i was so stupid. The deals they always make % 10,20,35 are every 2 weeks also a sign something is wrong. Why they don't let people grow there Genetics and using the pictures from them? Some test Growers etc. The Seeds i have Germ are looking very good hope they bring what i hope but i will not buying from them so quick again. I send them a email with the fake pics i will see how they react to that and fired the one who is responsible for that SCAM! But why is GPS not here a member on board and tell us what they make.I wait for my Beans 3 week getting the risk for buying over see and they do that shit what a Dirty shit. 

Last question: the ice cream punch and sour cookies both fems are worth growing ore throw them away? I don't have the nerves for growing crappy shit again!


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

GPS im quite happy with GPS turned out exactly as detailed. Bought 10. 9 turned out 24 hrs they opened. 4 males. 5 great females. 4 wks flowering. Full of trichomes. getting a purple tint and great aroma. ( city slickers ).


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> GPS im quite happy with GPS turned out exactly as detailed. Bought 10. 9 turned out 24 hrs they opened. 4 males. 5 great females. 4 wks flowering. Full of trichomes. getting a purple tint and great aroma. ( city slickers ).


they are lookin good I have them seeds as well as a few others that I will never grow out just some advice keep a close eye on the
for hermie's I have had 2 of there strains go to shit regs and fems and its not my first rodeo either I wish you the best with your grow
brother may the grow gods be with you 

bushmann


----------



## Tlarss (Jan 28, 2020)

Bro there’s over 2000 pages of really good looking plants in this thread. WTF are you complaining about? Grow the plants and see how they come out.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks bushmann sorry to hear. I will keep an eye on them so far so good for first time with GPS hope it stays that way i really want to try more of the interesting streins they have. Hope it gets better for you no one needs crapy plants.


----------



## bushmann (Jan 28, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> Thanks bushmann sorry to hear. I will keep an eye on them so far so good for first time with GPS hope it stays that way i really want to try more of the interesting streins they have. Hope it gets better for you no one needs crapy plants.


Thank you for the kind words there are plenty of good genetics around without all the hipe
and are spot on I am not trying to bash green point seeds its just my experince
I know there is fire some where in there stuff but I moved on to more reputable breeders out there


----------



## Boosky (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Comment most often heard “What was that?” I like it like Copper Chem and Tomahawk.
> Came here looking for a lot of chem. Black Gold was my first order.


Black gold, The one that got away!


----------



## althor (Jan 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This makes me so Angry.. I read days of the Pages here if i haven't done this i have not buy from GPS because no reviews to the Genetics. The practice is not only dirty it is stupid as Hell. Look at the Buds
> View attachment 4466407
> They all looks so Photoshop manipulated i can't belive why i was so stupid. The deals they always make % 10,20,35 are every 2 weeks also a sign something is wrong. Why they don't let people grow there Genetics and using the pictures from them? Some test Growers etc. The Seeds i have Germ are looking very good hope they bring what i hope but i will not buying from them so quick again. I send them a email with the fake pics i will see how they react to that and fired the one who is responsible for that SCAM! But why is GPS not here a member on board and tell us what they make.I wait for my Beans 3 week getting the risk for buying over see and they do that shit what a Dirty shit.
> 
> Last question: the ice cream punch and sour cookies both fems are worth growing ore throw them away? I don't have the nerves for growing crappy shit again!


 You might want to find a new hobby. I dont care what the strain is, there is a chance you will get "crappy shit again". It is part of the dice roll when working with seeds. I have had popped seeds from the same pack where 1 plant was absolute freaking FIRE and 1 plant was absolute crap, and the others were all decent. 

That is like saying "I will never have a baby because it might not be perfect"... You can have 5 kids, 2 end up being doctors, 1 ends up being a superstar athlete and the other 2 end up being junkies.. Welcome to the vast world of genetics.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Black gold, The one that got away!


Hillbill made f2s


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

Sorry about your bad luck. I have researched the reviews and seen pics. There pretty dam close to actual pictures. And the comments were good. The bigger differences to me was growing technique. Follow the highest techniques of growing and I believe you can replicate the pics. You call photoshopped. Mine are real and they are on the way to what i seen and researched. No crying about the roll of the dice. Thats the way it is. Stay positive and keep moving forward. Grow happy. Grow positive. Luck mite be on your side. GPS roll of the dice Stay positive.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm sure Q and the deflection crew will be in here any minute to straighten this silly photo misunderstanding up. Again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

althor said:


> You might want to find a new hobby. I dont care what the strain is, there is a chance you will get "crappy shit again". It is part of the dice roll when working with seeds. I have had popped seeds from the same pack where 1 plant was absolute freaking FIRE and 1 plant was absolute crap, and the others were all decent.
> 
> That is like saying "I will never have a baby because it might not be perfect"... You can have 5 kids, 2 end up being doctors, 1 ends up being a superstar athlete and the other 2 end up being junkies.. Welcome to the vast world of genetics.


While it's true that we roll the genetic dice every time we pop seeds, you've gotta admit that some are way more uniform than others. 

For example, I'm currently running a pack of copper chem and they were all nice. The ones I culled were really lanky, but that was the only issue. I know there are at least 3 in the flower room, maybe 4. They all earned their spot. 

The other greenpoint strains I've grown were exactly as you described. 
1 good, 1 bad & the rest were meh.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 28, 2020)

Pass


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

A silly photo not. The hard work of experience creating a verity of strein so others can put serious technique and growing skills to replicating the same to enjoy. Always a roll of the dice. Being positive taking what the dice gives you and put your skills to work. Shitty roll of the dice means getting serious go to the forums other good folks will give you helpful addvice to perfecting a cool strein. Green thumbs enjoy growing. You grow what you put into it.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Maverick2289 said:


> Definitely a dirty and deceptive practice, but the genetics are still good to go.. Just go on Instagram and search the # greenpointseeds and see all of the fire that pops up..


Or look here to see my pics or Kap's or anybody's pics. There is 2100 pages and we can't all be "fanboys", lol.

No offense, Fiete, but settle down. Jeez. Everything is the end of the world. You're like a CNN broadcast.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I'm sure Q and the deflection crew will be in here any minute to straighten this silly photo misunderstanding up. Again.


Yep. 
It will start slowly then end with a crescendo of virtue signaling.

His minions are very loyal...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> Bro there’s over 2000 pages of really good looking plants in this thread. WTF are you complaining about? Grow the plants and see how they come out.


Exactly. LMAO


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Or look here to see my pics or Kap's or anybody's pics. There is 2100 pages and we can't all be "fanboys", lol.
> 
> No offense, Fiete, but settle down. Jeez. Everything is the end of the world. You're like a CNN broadcast.


Who do you think Kap really is? 

Hmm... maybe I should take a closer look at your posts.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Who do you think Kap really is?
> 
> Hmm... maybe I should take a closer look at your posts.


Muahahahahahahah, hilarious. please do.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ive had plenty of bad seeds. I stay positive and keep growing I enjoy it. Bad dice and challenges don't back me down cause I understand thats the way it is. I will not let shit get to me. I take it as it is keep moving forward and enjoy even more what i grow. And dont dish out my crap to good folks. Cause i dont do it to others. Stay positive and learn from it. Enjoy every living thing you grow. Tomorrow a nuke mite hit us from some country having a bad day.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Muahahahahahahah, hilarious. please do.


You check out.

There are a lot of great seeds out there. 
You should try something other than greenpoint. 

I'm trying to help.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

althor said:


> You might want to find a new hobby. I dont care what the strain is, there is a chance you will get "crappy shit again". It is part of the dice roll when working with seeds. I have had popped seeds from the same pack where 1 plant was absolute freaking FIRE and 1 plant was absolute crap, and the others were all decent.
> 
> That is like saying "I will never have a baby because it might not be perfect"... You can have 5 kids, 2 end up being doctors, 1 ends up being a superstar athlete and the other 2 end up being junkies.. Welcome to the vast world of genetics.



Nope, i love my Hobby  it's OK when some strain is not OK that's why we bought a 6 pack lol find a fire one. I have look at the insergram of GPS and it looks Damm good like most of the Pages here.. But the shit with Photoshop etc is not good.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> While it's true that we roll the genetic dice every time we pop seeds, you've gotta admit that some are way more uniform than others.
> 
> For example, I'm currently running a pack of copper chem and they were all nice. The ones I culled were really lanky, but that was the only issue. I know there are at least 3 in the flower room, maybe 4. They all earned their spot.
> 
> ...



I will see, we will see xD 4 ice punsh and 2 sour cookies I am Happy is there 1 ore 2 great ones.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

I dont mind trying any helpful advice. GPS there not the only place i buy seeds from. I enjoy the grow of different streins and grow the ones i like most. Good or bad. A good green thumb can make most bad great. Its joyful doing it and I learned a forum can give good helpful knowledge from you all. Its a shame people use it to put down others. Cause something went wrong rather than learning from it.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

I have had some most excellent herb imaginable from Greenpoint. More than once. I have had some herms. More than once. I made F2s more than once or twice with Greenpoint genes, and crosses too. I've had high boy/girl ratios with Greenpoint, and other breeders' multi poly selfed hybreeds also.

Got beans and more beans now and more than a few have Greenpoint at their soul. All threw together they are a source for inexpensive seeds that pack a wallop! Always intense terps with a familiar ultra sour edge.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> I dont mind trying any helpful advice. GPS there not the only place i buy seeds from. I enjoy the grow of different streins and grow the ones i like most. Good or bad. A good green thumb can make most bad great. Its joyful doing it and I learned a forum can give good helpful knowledge from you all. Its a shame people use it to put down others. Cause something went wrong rather than learning from it.


What you just said doesn't make sense.

You can't polish a turd. 
If you start with shitty DNA, your grow skills cannot compensate for it. 

Starting with good genetics is like the golden rule of fishing - fish where the fish are.
If you fuck that up, nothing else really matters. 

You will understand after you've grown a while.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

If you have a place you recommend i can buy seeds from cool. I enjoy growing tell me what streins im sure I will like a few of the variety they have. And only share the good i get from it. Its a roll of the dice. I will share the positive.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

You fish cause you enjoy it catch or no catch. Bad Genetics is your opinion im sure you don’t have solid facks. They wouldn’t be in buisness if the facks were true. I would buy from them and use my advice to judge. Im sure ive grown my first plant way before you even thought about it. Again its you opinion not the facts. Opinions are like assholes everyone has one. Opinions comes free. Facts. You have to work for it.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 28, 2020)

Welcome, new member!


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

Yes. thank you. Im learning from this forum. Every person growing has there own different technique goes to show you can always learn something new. Its good to see many people really enjoy the grow.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2020)

Great genes make great smoke. The best grower with inadequate genes could end up with a tent of hemp.
The seed has the code, the whole code.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Great genes make great smoke. The best grower with inadequate genes could end up with a tent of hemp.


Very true. The ideal is don’t let it get you down. Buy more and keep growing. Roll of the dice with every buy.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 28, 2020)

My east coast stardawg threw nanners.. Anyone else with this experience?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2020)

Nizza said:


> My east coast stardawg threw nanners.. Anyone else with this experience?


Seed run? It’s Chem genetics always possible with chems but if it was just nanners I would run again. Was it early or late in flower? Was your run perfect lots of variables can make things herm even training


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You check out.
> 
> There are a lot of great seeds out there.
> You should try something other than greenpoint.
> ...


Lol, thx.

I was flying to Amsterdam, buying seeds, and smuggling them into the US as far back as '96. Yes, there are a lot of great seeds out there, and there is even probably more shitty seeds than good. That being said, I'm not spending $200 on a pack of F1's from Archive or anybody else. Myself and friends have ran many packs from GPS as far back as when he had the Monster Cookies male. We've had a nearly 100% germ rate, and have been super happy with the results and customer service. Unlike others, we've experienced that the Mother often shines through with hints and great traits of the Stardawg male. As far as my experiences and the vast majority of regular growers from this thread, the genetics stated are real and have been great. I'm not against buying someone else's seeds, but for the price, bud quality, and service I see no reason that I wouldn't buy from GPS as well. They could take a pic of Alexis Texas' ass and post it as their strain photo... as long as that strain turns out solid I don't care. I know from experience tha even stabilized strains from legit breeders require a pheno hunt to get something truly special, and that most breeders use the best of the best pics to promote their seeds. I've also gotten absolute dog shit from Heavyweight Seeds, to name a few, thru World of Seeds, but I'm not running around on the internet bad mouthing them or WOS unless someone asks.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 28, 2020)

I only actually found nanners on the lowermost bud sites of one of the plants, they were 4x ECSD seeds. not quite sure how much it seeded the crop but through trimming ive found around 20-30 seeds already. I just wish I caught it early and and now am unsure if it will happen again with this strain . I figure someone else may have the same experience with this so I know if I should keep the clones or not. I was definately considering tossing the clone of the one i found nanners on but I want to check all the smoke out, It is now just curing.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 28, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> If you have a place you recommend i can buy seeds from cool. I enjoy growing tell me what streins im sure I will like a few of the variety they have. And only share the good i get from it. Its a roll of the dice. I will share the positive.


There are several US based banks and not sharing the bad isn’t fair to the newcomers here. Please share good and bad.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol, thx.
> 
> I was flying to Amsterdam, buying seeds, and smuggling them into the US as far back as '96. Yes, there are a lot of great seeds out there, and there is even probably more shitty seeds than good. That being said, I'm not spending $200 on a pack of F1's from Archive or anybody else. Myself and friends have ran many packs from GPS as far back as when he had the Monster Cookies male. We've had a nearly 100% germ rate, and have been super happy with the results and customer service. Unlike others, we've experienced that the Mother often shines through with hints and great traits of the Stardawg male. As far as my experiences and the vast majority of regular growers from this thread, the genetics stated are real and have been great. I'm not against buying someone else's seeds, but for the price, bud quality, and service I see no reason that I wouldn't buy from GPS as well. They could take a pic of Alexis Texas' ass and post it as their strain photo... as long as that strain turns out solid I don't care. I know from experience tha even stabilized strains from legit breeders require a pheno hunt to get something truly special, and that most breeders use the best of the best pics to promote their seeds. I've also gotten absolute dog shit from Heavyweight Seeds, to name a few, thru World of Seeds, but I'm not running around on the internet bad mouthing them or WOS unless someone asks.


The quality/value ratio is legit. 
1 good, 1 bad + meh 

Things are changing and there are better seeds out there at the same price point. 

But why am I telling you? 
An old school seed smuggler who only grows greenpoint is obviously an expert beyond reproach... 

lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2020)

damn there were a lot of posts and the last thing I saw was something about a shopped pic of someone else’s plant.

Yeah, those pics are obviously shopped, and the way they’re all done up is no doubt partially to evade reverse image searches, but I don’t think there is any nefarious reason behind it. They probably don’t have pics of the finished product when they release the seeds and try to find something that approximates what it will look like. It’s basic marketing. Not some IP theft like I see way too many people accusing them of. IIRC they have photo credits on every page so I don’t see what the big deal is. As a photographer myself I don’t give a flying fuck if someone takes some pic of a bud I grew and shops it purple. Not like it’s some work of art that I spent a lot of time on. The bud, maybe, but not the pic.

I’m totally happy with GPS and I just think haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol, thx.
> 
> I was flying to Amsterdam, buying seeds, and smuggling them into the US as far back as '96. Yes, there are a lot of great seeds out there, and there is even probably more shitty seeds than good. That being said, I'm not spending $200 on a pack of F1's from Archive or anybody else. Myself and friends have ran many packs from GPS as far back as when he had the Monster Cookies male. We've had a nearly 100% germ rate, and have been super happy with the results and customer service. Unlike others, we've experienced that the Mother often shines through with hints and great traits of the Stardawg male. As far as my experiences and the vast majority of regular growers from this thread, the genetics stated are real and have been great. I'm not against buying someone else's seeds, but for the price, bud quality, and service I see no reason that I wouldn't buy from GPS as well. They could take a pic of Alexis Texas' ass and post it as their strain photo... as long as that strain turns out solid I don't care. I know from experience tha even stabilized strains from legit breeders require a pheno hunt to get something truly special, and that most breeders use the best of the best pics to promote their seeds. I've also gotten absolute dog shit from Heavyweight Seeds, to name a few, thru World of Seeds, but I'm not running around on the internet bad mouthing them or WOS unless someone asks.



You safe my Life xD


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> The quality/value ratio is legit.
> 1 good, 1 bad + meh
> 
> Things are changing and there are better seeds out there at the same price point.
> ...


Well its been fun. I believe we are on the same page. Its kind of funny i give you one fact in 83 a brother in youngs town ohio had some very prime skunk bud seeds. I did go and bring several back. ( smuggled ) they turn out the best ive seen or grown. Lol. And yes im always looking for new streins ( dam good seeds ). I will take the ride on the Harley for something interesting. In growing we also grow organic fruit trees and vegs. I’ll take any advice on good interesting streins. My wife has learned plenty on cross breeding so we can start putting together some new Interesting streins. Take it easy. Have fun. Grow strong. Chat with you later.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> damn there were a lot of posts and the last thing I saw was something about a shopped pic of someone else’s plant.
> 
> Yeah, those pics are obviously shopped, and the way they’re all done up is no doubt partially to evade reverse image searches, but I don’t think there is any nefarious reason behind it. They probably don’t have pics of the finished product when they release the seeds and try to find something that approximates what it will look like. It’s basic marketing. Not some IP theft like I see way too many people accusing them of. IIRC they have photo credits on every page so I don’t see what the big deal is. As a photographer myself I don’t give a flying fuck if someone takes some pic of a bud I grew and shops it purple. Not like it’s some work of art that I spent a lot of time on. The bud, maybe, but not the pic.
> 
> I’m totally happy with GPS and I just think haters gonna hate.


Man shut your crazy ass up. They didn’t post a pic of the mother plant or the reversed female plant. They went on ig and used somebody else’s plant. Not once, not twice, not three times but several times. Don’t tell these new jacks that shit cool, because if you condone that shit you’ll likely scam someone too!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2020)

Strain


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 28, 2020)

bushmann said:


> I have grown 3 strains from GPS and will not grow them again this is my experince
> I have been lurking on hear for years just never posted much now its legal in my state
> and wanted to share I have grown out many female seeds and never had a problem
> 
> ...


I got 4 SBC a few weeks from flower, I'll have to keep a close eye on them.


----------



## NugHeuser (Jan 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This makes me so Angry.. I read days of the Pages here if i haven't done this i have not buy from GPS because no reviews to the Genetics. The practice is not only dirty it is stupid as Hell. Look at the Buds
> View attachment 4466407
> They all looks so Photoshop manipulated i can't belive why i was so stupid. The deals they always make % 10,20,35 are every 2 weeks also a sign something is wrong. Why they don't let people grow there Genetics and using the pictures from them? Some test Growers etc. The Seeds i have Germ are looking very good hope they bring what i hope but i will not buying from them so quick again. I send them a email with the fake pics i will see how they react to that and fired the one who is responsible for that SCAM! But why is GPS not here a member on board and tell us what they make.I wait for my Beans 3 week getting the risk for buying over see and they do that shit what a Dirty shit.
> 
> Last question: the ice cream punch and sour cookies both fems are worth growing ore throw them away? I don't have the nerves for growing crappy shit again!


Grow them out. I'm sure they will be fine


----------



## Boosky (Jan 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> damn there were a lot of posts and the last thing I saw was something about a shopped pic of someone else’s plant.
> 
> Yeah, those pics are obviously shopped, and the way they’re all done up is no doubt partially to evade reverse image searches, but I don’t think there is any nefarious reason behind it. They probably don’t have pics of the finished product when they release the seeds and try to find something that approximates what it will look like. It’s basic marketing. Not some IP theft like I see way too many people accusing them of. IIRC they have photo credits on every page so I don’t see what the big deal is. As a photographer myself I don’t give a flying fuck if someone takes some pic of a bud I grew and shops it purple. Not like it’s some work of art that I spent a lot of time on. The bud, maybe, but not the pic.
> 
> I’m totally happy with GPS and I just think haters gonna hate.


Soooo, you’re cool with fake pics? Of product that may or may not turn out that way? Not cool man, not cool. I will say this and I’ve said it before, Greenpoint reg’s are legit. Found fire in almost every pack. Don’t know about the fem’s they’re selling, haven’t grown any.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> I got 4 SBC a few weeks from flower, I'll have to keep a close eye on them.


Whats the full name on sbc if you dont mind I would like to see how they turn out. I have 5 cs city slickers 4 wks into flowering turning great so far.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Strain


Dam misspelling strain. Multiple times. Well it happens thanks for noticing and respelled Strain.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Soooo, you’re cool with fake pics? Of product that may or may not turn out that way? Not cool man, not cool. I will say this and I’ve said it before, Greenpoint reg’s are legit. Found fire in almost every pack. Don’t know about the fem’s they’re selling, haven’t grown any.


I guess I am, because I was looking in the photo credits on all those and saw they were mostly taken from people’s Instagram. You asked your question and I answered, so let me ask you one. Would you rather have no pic at all, or a pic of something similar to give you a general idea of what the bud looks like?

I’ll admit it is not how I would advertise if it were my thing. I would wait to grow the plants out and take pics of the finished product before releasing the seeds. That’s just my opinion on how I think it should be done. That being said I’m experienced enough to know that pics of plants on a seedbank site aren’t anything you should be using to set expectations. I’ve always felt like that stuff is there as a matter of course — because they’re expected to be there, and those pics don’t affect my purchasing decisions at all. I read info, and I look at what people have to say, and I keep in mind that the pic is just a pic they stuck up there to help sell shit.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 28, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man shut your crazy ass up. They didn’t post a pic of the mother plant or the reversed female plant. They went on ig and used somebody else’s plant. Not once, not twice, not three times but several times. Don’t tell these new jacks that shit cool, because if you condone that shit you’ll likely scam someone too!!!


Damn I had no idea people felt so strongly about pics. This is what I’m talking about. Everyone gets so fired up about something that I just don’t care about. If you look at the pages, really closely, you’ll see photo credits and links to the original pics. This is just how people advertise. They are not claiming anywhere that those pics are of plants that will come from the seeds you order.

I’ll give you this much though, by shopping them, putting their names on them, and sticking the credits way down in the fine print they are being misleading, and I understand why this would piss people off. I’m just not one of them. Caveat emptor. That’s Latin for “buyer beware” and you should keep this phrase in mind whenever you shop. The only real question here is whether you give a shit about the pics or not. You do, and I don’t. I’ll leave the name calling out of it. Take care dude. No hard feelings.

I understand why some of y’all might have a problem with this, but I’m just going to respectfully disagree. This is just a seed company trying to make money. The only thing that matters is how much they sell. They used someone else’s pics, and put credits and links to the original. Yes the pic for rum runner is some random TK. I still don’t have a single fuck to give about that and I’m sorry if not all of you share my opinion. If you just do like I do, and understand that the pic is just there because it is expected, and has little to do with what’s in the pack, you won’t get your feelings hurt when you discover something that I caught like a month and a half ago. What’s the point of this thread if it’s just gonna get swarmed with haters, shit talkers, and malcontents?

Here’s an edit. I knew that rum runner one looked familiar. I think this is the insta account in question? Linked right there on the page for rum runner with credit given to the photographer? I think they did everything right, and that anyone who is upset just needs to pay more attention. Yes, editing that pic and calling it rum runner is misleading, but the truth is in the fine print for all to see, if they would just read it.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jan 28, 2020)

Some people absolutely base their purchase off of pics. I was gonna go in on a seed order with a friend who knows nothing about forums or breeders. He wouldn't consider anything except breeders that included a picture with the strain. It plays a role and misguides customers, fuck that.


----------



## nc208 (Jan 28, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Damn I had no idea people felt so strongly about pics. This is what I’m talking about. Everyone gets so fired up about something that I just don’t care about. If you look at the pages, really closely, you’ll see photo credits and links to the original pics. This is just how people advertise. They are not claiming anywhere that those pics are of plants that will come from the seeds you order.
> 
> I’ll give you this much though, by shopping them, putting their names on them, and sticking the credits way down in the fine print they are being misleading, and I understand why this would piss people off. I’m just not one of them. Caveat emptor. That’s Latin for “buyer beware” and you should keep this phrase in mind whenever you shop. The only real question here is whether you give a shit about the pics or not. You do, and I don’t. I’ll leave the name calling out of it. Take care dude. No hard feelings.
> 
> ...


Why cant they ask first? If your going to use someone else's photo, drawing, whatever just ask first and give credit. These post seem like the original owners weren't even asked which is pretty weak to just use it and cite.

Just put your company logo over the pic spot until you do have one to use.


----------



## genuity (Jan 28, 2020)

Why not just use a pic of your own (TK) flower pic? Is what folks should be focusing on.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 28, 2020)

genuity said:


> Why not just use a pic of your own (TK) flower pic? Is what folks should be focusing on.


Some people are to gone on the koolaid to realize the consequences of using other people pics. When those plants don’t come out looking nothing like that people will be pissed. As humans we buy everything with our eyes.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> But why am I telling you?
> An old school seed smuggler who only grows greenpoint is obviously an expert beyond reproach...
> 
> lol


I never said I only grow green point. You obviously didn't check my posts. I recently posted pics of Archive Memory Loss, Green House Super Lemon Haze, and Blue Dream (SSH cut). I also currently grow GG#4, Golden Goat, and Silver Pineapple. I guess you can't read either as I said, " I'm not against buying someone else's seeds," and then only pointed out that there is no reason why I shouldn't buy and grow GPS as well. You come off as a jealous hater and possibly a competitor to GPS. Therefore, why would I listen to your opinion in this thread, or any other at this point? If like others you just happened to mention other great stuff in this thread or I saw your positive posts in other threads I might have taken it into consideration. However, your posts are utterly meaningless to me. I don't trust your motives. Good luck and you're welcome to your opinion.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I never said I only grow green point. You obviously didn't check my posts. I recently posted pics of Archive Memory Loss, Green House Super Lemon Haze, and Blue Dream (SSH cut). I also currently grow GG#4, Golden Goat, and Silver Pineapple. I guess you can't read either as I said, " I'm not against buying someone else's seeds," and then only pointed out that there is no reason why I shouldn't buy and grow GPS as well. You come off as a jealous hater and possibly a competitor to GPS. Therefore, why would I listen to your opinion in this thread, or any other at this point? If like others you just happened to mention other great stuff in this thread or I saw your positive posts in other threads I might have taken it into consideration. However, your posts are utterly meaningless to me. I don't trust your motives. Good luck and you're welcome to your opinion.


Nice strawman. 

Gotta love noobs... 

Wanna see my GPS seeds?

1 gallon bag, all greenpoint

And here's one of many positive posts about greenpoint gear.





Greenpoint seeds!!


Pioneer kush, all bubba pheno Blizzard bush still drying



www.rollitup.org


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> Some people absolutely base their purchase off of pics. I was gonna go in on a seed order with a friend who knows nothing about forums or breeders. He wouldn't consider anything except breeders that included a picture with the strain. It plays a role and misguides customers, fuck that.


I agree some people base their purchase off the pics. That being said, every single breeder selects the rare best pheno of their stock or worse yet fake pics. It's like buying a cream to cure baldness. Unregulated.

I don't think photoshopping the pistils purple was honest, and it was so unnecessary due to all the great pics of their gear. That being said, I'm not going to stop running their gear from time to time over a borrowed photoshop pic. The results are too good in my experience vs the offense. It's not like Nike using child labor from China while at the same time rolling out woke, moron Kaepernick to seem like the good mega-corporation. Just my opinion.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice strawman.
> 
> Gotta love noobs...


It appears you don't actual understand the meaning of the logical fallacy you used. Furthermore, you went directly into an Ad Hominem fallacy following your attempt to appear smart by stating a logical fallacy. buh-bye.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 28, 2020)

Jesus people all up in arms. Gu doing alright...pics are pics...if you want to see what characteristics a plant will express look for journals.

Otherwise go with lineage and source or variation of cuts. A photo is only a representation of that plant in that garden grown by that person...even when its of that strain itself(opps )


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> It appears you don't actual understand the meaning of the logical fallacy you used. Furthermore, you went directly into an Ad Hominem fallacy following your attempt to appear smart stating a logical fallacy. buh-bye.


lol
Seriously?

Bless your heart.


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 28, 2020)

Man show them fems and mac1 crosses and stuff. That where the these photoshopped pics are of we all know the stardawg shit flame and older shit


----------



## Boosky (Jan 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> It appears you don't actual understand the meaning of the logical fallacy you used. Furthermore, you went directly into an Ad Hominem fallacy following your attempt to appear smart by stating a logical fallacy. buh-bye.


What?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2020)

akhiymjames said:


> Man show them fems and mac1 crosses and stuff. That where the these photoshopped pics are of we all know the stardawg shit flame and older shit


Sundae driver s1 first 2
Adub second 2 
Mac1 last 2


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2020)

wedding cake x gg4 bridezilla


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2020)

Purple punch x bbc (I couldn’t keep this plant happy for shit)


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Purple punch x bbc (I couldn’t keep this plant happy for shit) View attachment 4466941


Whats the terp profile on this


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 28, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Whats the terp profile on this


very fruity with a slight gassy smell smoke is smooth with some bite on exhale more berry type fruity not banana like i had hoped would come through. still fire


----------



## Fiete (Jan 28, 2020)

Great News here xD

They took only 3 Days to break out of the Seed castle <3 that's what i Love to See... Tomorrow ore later this Day they will come out but i always fear at this stage they don't came out and stuck in the cube so i help a little here and there.

The Germination proces is second to none! 

Left the ice cream punch right the sour cookies


----------



## led1k (Jan 29, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Purple punch x bbc (I couldn’t keep this plant happy for shit) View attachment 4466941


Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies aka Purple Cookies:
42 days. Love this sugary grape punch pheno!


----------



## genuity (Jan 29, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Sundae driver s1 first 2
> Adub second 2
> Mac1 last 2View attachment 4466931View attachment 4466932View attachment 4466934View attachment 4466935View attachment 4466937View attachment 4466938


So....is that Mac1(clone) or Mac1 s1s asking for a friend that's still looking for Mac1


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

Greenpoint's Tombstone I preferred to Tomahawk last year. Potency wise both were decent but that Triangle Kush x Stardawg (Tombstone) has the taste I look for.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2020)

genuity said:


> So....is that Mac1(clone) or Mac1 s1s asking for a friend that's still looking for Mac1


I see what you did there. You’re smart real smart!!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Got a big frosty dynamic and growing Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 at 6 weeks, leaned Sativa. This could be good. Also have a couple very young and vigorous female Bodhi Bing x California Cannon.


----------



## Tlarss (Jan 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> My east coast stardawg threw nanners.. Anyone else with this experience?



What week into flower did they herm on you? I’m growing 2 right now at 4 weeks into flower and they look good so far.

Not the greatest pic sorry.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Hillbill made f2s


Share?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 29, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Some people are to gone on the koolaid to realize the consequences of using other people pics. When those plants don’t come out looking nothing like that people will be pissed. As humans we buy everything with our eyes.


This is all true, and I agree with the post you’re replying to as well. You hit the nail right on the head with “as humans we buy things with our eyes”. Basic marketing, and advertisers know this. That’s why they have a pic of something. I’m positive they will change the pics as soon as we grow these strains out and send them pics. They totally should have asked permission out of respect, but since that pic wasn’t copyrighted they really didn’t have to. Is it the most honest and respectful way to do it? Fuck no. Unfortunately there is nothing legally wrong with what they did. Social media posts generally aren’t subject to copyright, and the did more than they had to by at least crediting the pic to the owner instead of claiming it as their own. That’s what would actually warrant a reaction like this, and if they were claiming other people’s pics as their own, you bet your ass I wouldn’t be defending them.

The question to why they don’t take pics of their own plants is a valid one for sure, and I have no idea why they don’t. You got me there.

To me the bottom line is this — people who use the pics on the site to set their expectations are gonna be unhappy, because their expectations are suddenly broken. I don’t expect what I bought to look like the pics, so I’ll be happy unless the weed sucks. What’s the point of pheno hunting if you already know what you’re gonna get? If you don’t use the pics to set your expectations or make decisions, you’ll be like me unable to understand why this has people so fired up. I’m not saying anyone is wrong here, but nobody, including me, is 100% right either. This is a matter of opinion and perspective and it’s an issue to which there will always be two sides. To the people that are upset about the pics, I understand and respect why you are, but I still disagree. Agree to disagree, as the old saying goes, and carry on with the grow.

I, for one, am super stoked about my tomahawk and copper chem that should be coming in today.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I, for one, am super stoked about my tomahawk and copper chem that should be coming in today.


As well you should. My CC's are looking spectacular. Among other things, yield is important to me and CC's are looking like they really throw down. Listening to Hillbill and seeing pics here and in the reviews, I can't wait to run my 40 Tomahawk's in the future.


----------



## Nizza (Jan 29, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> What week into flower did they herm on you? I’m growing 2 right now at 4 weeks into flower and they look good so far.
> 
> Not the greatest pic sorry.
> 
> ...


Not sure what time they threw out the nanners I found them while trimming


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This is all true, and I agree with the post you’re replying to as well. You hit the nail right on the head with “as humans we buy things with our eyes”. Basic marketing, and advertisers know this. That’s why they have a pic of something. I’m positive they will change the pics as soon as we grow these strains out and send them pics. They totally should have asked permission out of respect, but since that pic wasn’t copyrighted they really didn’t have to. Is it the most honest and respectful way to do it? Fuck no. Unfortunately there is nothing legally wrong with what they did. Social media posts generally aren’t subject to copyright, and the did more than they had to by at least crediting the pic to the owner instead of claiming it as their own. That’s what would actually warrant a reaction like this, and if they were claiming other people’s pics as their own, you bet your ass I wouldn’t be defending them.
> 
> The question to why they don’t take pics of their own plants is a valid one for sure, and I have no idea why they don’t. You got me there.
> 
> ...


Say bro what don’t you get. This isn’t the first go around with whoever stealing pics. I’m not condoning that fake shit at all. When it comes to people’s money and time nobody gets a pass. I don’t care what breeder it is they will have to face backlash. You need to stop repeating that bullshit. Heisen could’ve stole somebody pic off his fake ass website, but he didn’t because nobody is growing that shit. At the end of the day that some grimey shit point blank and period. Same way he was selling them mutants of a plant Mac1 S1’s.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

Never seen any Mac1 S1s dropped...I would have taken a risk on those. Only a cross. The mutants were that MacDawg release from Gu, pre-Heisen. Could be wrong, but I have a pretty good memory.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 29, 2020)

Has everyone seen the "Ice cream punsh" flowers? If not than I am the one making pics in the coming weeks  sour cookies i also not seen but sounds also great.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 29, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say bro what don’t you get. This isn’t the first go around with whoever stealing pics. I’m not condoning that fake shit at all. When it comes to people’s money and time nobody gets a pass. I don’t care what breeder it is they will have to face backlash. You need to stop repeating that bullshit. Heisen could’ve stole somebody pic off his fake ass website, but he didn’t because nobody is growing that shit. At the end of the day that some grimey shit point blank and period. Same way he was selling them mutants of a plant Mac1 S1’s.


Yeah! What he said!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Never seen any Mac1 S1s dropped...I would have taken a risk on those. Only a cross. The mutants were that MacDawg release from Gu, pre-Heisen. Could be wrong, but I have a pretty good memory.


Think he had some in the very first drop of free seeds that he sent out to a shit ton of people but they were limited


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Think he had some in the very first drop of free seeds that he sent out to a shit ton of people but they were limited


I wasn’t aware. That’s what brought me here were those Mac1s. I was in on the preorder and he didn’t release them because they weren’t producing. That was almost a year ago though and now the Mac1 cut isn’t so hard to come by.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 29, 2020)

I am little in Panic mode xD I had a Seedling in a past that doesn't come up it hangs inside the cube. Now I am little in worry lol I wait for 12 Hours than i Help them and never pointing the tap up again.


----------



## olegren (Jan 29, 2020)

For those of you who order on the reg from GPS - How discreet is the shipping? Website says it's so, but just curious if the return address indicates anything obvious.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 29, 2020)

Very good, no problem ever and in the US, no green tape anywhere


----------



## Fiete (Jan 29, 2020)

olegren said:


> For those of you who order on the reg from GPS - How discreet is the shipping? Website says it's so, but just curious if the return address indicates anything obvious.



Shipping is stealth


----------



## olegren (Jan 29, 2020)

Thanks, fellas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 29, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I am little in Panic mode


----------



## Fiete (Jan 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4467346


Motherfuckers xD

Why you say that?


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 29, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Motherfuckers xD
> 
> Why you say that?


I love to lurk and stuff, but whenever I read your messages you seem to blow things out of proportion. No disrespect, but that's how I interpret them. Maybe if you typed in all caps... no please don't do that... 

And now for some GPS content... Here are some photos of a Macdawg #1 I took down in early December. Smoke is very smooth, when you open the jar has that heavy cookie dough/fermented fruit and a hint of chemical odor . Nice. Very potent, nice night time smoke. 

that's all for now.
jonesy...


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 29, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Motherfuckers xD
> 
> Why you say that?


You've earned a quick reputation here, lol. 
The end. 
Don't worry, be happy.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 29, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> You've earned a quick reputation here, lol.
> The end.
> Don't worry, be happy.


only time I’ve used ignore


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> only time I’ve used ignore


Lol.


ION, there is a 40% of sale at GPS. Edit: It's only "new strains" though.


----------



## el kapitan (Jan 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol.
> 
> 
> ION, there is a 40% of sale at GPS. Edit: It's only "new strains" though.


Always so tempting, great prices. Ugh. Wish I had more space, and time . . . That sky, valley, daiquiri and pie should all be amazing.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 29, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Always so tempting, great prices. Ugh. Wish I had more space, and time . . . That sky, valley, daiquiri and pie should all be amazing.


Yeah, I think I'm maxed out on seeds for a bit. I was looking at my list of seeds. Too many, lol. I still have some "older" packs like Cackleberry, Boomtown, Purple Mountain Majesty, and others. Plus, my buddy gave me a clone of GPS' White Master Kush x Monster Cookies. Here is a review I found: http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2015/9/10/greenpoint-seeds-white-master-x-monster-cookies


----------



## Fiete (Jan 30, 2020)

Happy <3 all my GPS are breaking out today  sharing the light with my Autoflowers together.

On the left my 4 ice cream punch 
On the right the 2 sour cookies


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This is all true, and I agree with the post you’re replying to as well. You hit the nail right on the head with “as humans we buy things with our eyes”. Basic marketing, and advertisers know this. That’s why they have a pic of something. I’m positive they will change the pics as soon as we grow these strains out and send them pics. They totally should have asked permission out of respect, but since that pic wasn’t copyrighted they really didn’t have to. Is it the most honest and respectful way to do it? Fuck no. Unfortunately there is nothing legally wrong with what they did. Social media posts generally aren’t subject to copyright, and the did more than they had to by at least crediting the pic to the owner instead of claiming it as their own. That’s what would actually warrant a reaction like this, and if they were claiming other people’s pics as their own, you bet your ass I wouldn’t be defending them.
> 
> The question to why they don’t take pics of their own plants is a valid one for sure, and I have no idea why they don’t. You got me there.
> 
> ...


Its not that Terra. Its the utter hypocrisy.


Heisengrow said:


> What are you mentally retarded?did you totally miss the fact the man uses fake ass cuts and posted fake pics and got caught?he still has fake pictures up.his greenpoint thread on icmag is full of the same scale of fuckery and lies on the last 20 pages.gu is a liar and has proven that he cant be trusted.he sold fake s1s and lied about it from every angle.put customers security at risk with his bullshit credit card processor while his website is flashing a banner that says safe checkout.
> Hes a glorified pollen chucker with a tired ass male and refuses to grow anything,post anything on iG except books with donald trump.if you seriously think I'm the cause of all that than you need your head examined cause your cheese has clearly slid off the cracker


Pages and pages of Heisen going off the rails over fake pics.


Search results for query: fake pics



I'm not telling anyone what to do or who to buy from. I've grown out many GP packs but anyone that chooses to be a billboard for this shit now is crazier than hell.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, I think I'm maxed out on seeds for a bit. I was looking at my list of seeds. Too many, lol. I still have some "older" packs like Cackleberry, Boomtown, Purple Mountain Majesty, and others. Plus, my buddy gave me a clone of GPS' White Master Kush x Monster Cookies. Here is a review I found: http://www.higherthought.guru/blog/2015/9/10/greenpoint-seeds-white-master-x-monster-cookies


My Purple Mountain Majesty made incredibly good herb but got more males than females and as many full blown 50/50 herms!


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its not that Terra. Its the utter hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> Pages and pages of Heisen going off the rails over fake pics.
> ...


I wonder how many of them will Gloss over this post......
#welcometoRIU
#paradise
#hashtags


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

New regular strains hot out the oven!

_ROYAL CHEM _(Purple Punch x Stardawg)
_CHEM PIE _(Wedding Pie x Stardawg)
_CHEM DAIQUIRI _(Orange Daiquiri x Stardawg)
_VALLEY CHEM _(Topanga Canyon x Stardawg)
_SKY MASTER _(Alien OG x Stardawg)

Take an extra 40% off with code *NEW40*


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

*Royal Chem (Purple Punch X Stardawg)*
Royal Chem combines the powerful qualities of parents Purple Punch and Stardawg. Both parents are known for their pungent aromas and powerful effects, and their offspring, Royal Chem, is proving their parents proud. Combining the sweet flavors of sour grape and earthy diesel fuel, Royal Chem is a potent strain in both flavor and chemical composition. As such, she is ideal for both experienced recreational consumers and medical patients who require effective relief from some of life’s most uncomfortable conditions.

*Purple Punch Body Effects*
With iconic parents Granddaddy Purple and Larry OG, Purple Punch pulls from the best of both worlds to create welcoming yet heavy-fisted mind and body effects. It has a memorable aroma that’s sweet, berry and grapey, making it perfect for an after-dinner dessert. That’s namely because of its wonderful ability to inspire relaxation, euphoria and ultimately, sleepiness, as it combats your woes of a clouded and busy mind, inescapable body aches and restlessness. It won’t punch your lights out immediately, so allow a few hours to simmer in its pleasant effects when you’re winding down.

Purple Punch flowers quick within 7-8 weeks, but the seeds can be especially difficult to find. It’s steadfast and has a strong chance of surviving battles with mold and mites, and once it starts to flower, you can anticipate considerably dense, fluffy cola that may cause it to droop. Plan for a support system if you find seeds. A good name means good looks: Purple Punch offers a sea of beautiful amber trichomes and hints of purple on the flower that matches its name.

*Skunky Diesel Fuel Aroma*
Stardawg is often the star of the show, boasting effects like euphoria, energy, focus, and superior pain management. She comes from parents Chemdog 4 and Tres Dawg. As such, she is known to produce copious amounts of trichomes that glisten in the light giving the strain its star-like appearance.

Stardawg is famous for her skunky, diesel fuel aroma and earthy, chemical flavor. To the cannabis connoisseur, these flavors and perfumes are a tell-tail sign of quality bud, indeed. Aside from her recreational appeal, Stardawg is most commonly used to treat pain, fatigue, anxiety, and stress.

This potent strain averages around 20 percent THC, though she can top that when well-nurtured during growth. She grows best indoors or in a greenhouse but holds her own well in outdoor growing environments, as well. A stress-free female plant usually produces a high yield and a medium to tall stature.

*Royal Chem Cannabis Seeds*
Royal Chem is a great strain for intermediate to experienced growers. Though she requires additional support and a careful nutritional regimen, she will reward growers with an abundance of large colas and sticky, flavorful trichomes. She grows well in all environments but will witness the highest output in controlled indoor or greenhouse environments.

From seed, Royal Chem will take about 80-87 days to mature, characterized by a clouding of her milky trichomes and a darkening of her fiery orange pistils. Allow at least six weeks for a proper cure to bring out all of her deepest flavors and perfumes, and to reduce the chances of a harsh smoke session.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> *Royal Chem (Purple Punch X Stardawg)*
> Royal Chem combines the powerful qualities of parents Purple Punch and Stardawg. Both parents are known for their pungent aromas and powerful effects, and their offspring, Royal Chem, is proving their parents proud. Combining the sweet flavors of sour grape and earthy diesel fuel, Royal Chem is a potent strain in both flavor and chemical composition. As such, she is ideal for both experienced recreational consumers and medical patients who require effective relief from some of life’s most uncomfortable conditions.
> 
> *Purple Punch Body Effects*
> ...


Man what’s up with all the picture stealing?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

All photos are credited on the product pages. Click and open up the product page and scroll down to the bottom.
I love to drive traffic to the people responsible for the pictures. 

After all, that's how I got started!


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> All photos are credited on the product pages. Click and open up the product page and scroll down to the bottom.
> I love to drive traffic to the people responsible for the pictures.
> 
> After all, that's how I got started!


But the pics that are being stolen have absolutely nothing to do with the strain mentioned. Plus if it wasn’t no big deal why edit the pic?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> ...have absolutely nothing to do with the strain mentioned....


Well, that's not true.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My Purple Mountain Majesty made incredibly good herb but got more males than females and as many full blown 50/50 herms!


Thanks for the info! 
I've got 2 packs and will probably give them away. 

This is why it's important to release testers before offering a new strain for sale.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Well, that's not true.


Well explain this. Used his pic now the strain disappeared from the site. Care to elaborate for people that done spent a lot of money on GPS gear?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

Rum Runner is still on the site, just out of stock. I sell out of seeds rather quickly.

Try searching for it in the search bar.

Again, photo credit is posted on every product page. Including that one.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My Purple Mountain Majesty made incredibly good herb but got more males than females and as many full blown 50/50 herms!


Thx, great info. Yeah, it sounds like a few pheno hunts I may do in complete isolation. PMM is now on the list along with my 20 Deputy and 10 ECSD. The Deputy is too intriguing to not take the risk. Interestingly, and I'm knocking on wood, zero nanners or full hermaphrodites from the 40 Coppers and 40 Cake's I started. I thought for sure with that chem x chem genetics there would be some issues. *crosses finger* Approaching the end of 9 weeks.


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thx, great info. Yeah, it sounds like a few pheno hunts I may do in complete isolation. PMM is now on the list along with my 20 Deputy and 10 ECSD. The Deputy is too intriguing to not take the risk. Interestingly, and I'm knocking on wood, zero nanners or full hermaphrodites from the 40 Coppers and 40 Cake's I started. I thought for sure with that chem x chem genetics there would be some issues. *crosses finger* Approaching the end of 9 weeks.


Surprisingly, the Stardawg progeny are quite stable. Chem genetics have a tendency to be a little "ballsy". Top Dawg did great work on this release of Stardawg, though. Leading to very nice gems to be found.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Again


Gu~ said:


> Rum Runner is still on the site, just out of stock. I sell out of seeds rather quickly.
> 
> Try searching for it in the search bar.
> 
> Again, photo credit is posted on every product page. Including that one.


So was that cut of TK used in said cross? And that dude don’t even like you so why use his photo? Cmon man just say y’all be stealing pics of cuts y’all not even using.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thx, great info. Yeah, it sounds like a few pheno hunts I may do in complete isolation. PMM is now on the list along with my 20 Deputy and 10 ECSD. The Deputy is too intriguing to not take the risk. Interestingly, and I'm knocking on wood, zero nanners or full hermaphrodites from the 40 Coppers and 40 Cake's I started. I thought for sure with that chem x chem genetics there would be some issues. *crosses finger* Approaching the end of 9 weeks.


Had nothin but at least excellent results from old Black Gold, Copper Chem, Pioneer Kush, Night Rider, California Cannon and Tomahawk.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Same thing with this pic. But the crazy thing with this one heisen dumb ass picked the wrong pic. The guy ganjah has 2 strains tagged #orangekush and #Alienog. So did he use this cut to make said strain?


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 30, 2020)

I feel like you're grasping at straws at this point. Your arguments have been addressed and rebutted.

You're entitled to support who you want. I'm pretty sure you're not buying GPS, though.

More for everyone else I suppose.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I feel like you're grasping at straws at this point. Your arguments have been addressed and rebutted.
> 
> You're entitled to support who you want. I'm pretty sure you're not buying GPS, though.
> 
> More for everyone else I suppose.


Nah I could never be grasping at straws. Y’all using pics of strains that y’all are not breeding with. Just because it might have the same name don’t mean y’all using the same phenos. The people you’re giving photo credit to not even growing what y’all growing. If y’all had the same plants you would post yours instead of theirs. Cmon man you’re playing with peoples hard earned bread with these photo tricks. I’m glad I got mine before all this buffoonery started.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 30, 2020)

I don’t know shit about a lot of this thread but I love the jerry springer vibe, makes smoking a blunt and reading this shit better. I just don’t get why you don’t dedicate someone to grow and take pics so you don’t deal with all this?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Surprisingly, the Stardawg progeny are quite stable. Chem genetics have a tendency to be a little "ballsy". Top Dawg did great work on this release of Stardawg, though. Leading to very nice gems to be found.


Sweet. Wrd. I'm couldn't be happier thus far.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I feel like you're grasping at straws at this point. Your arguments have been addressed and rebutted.
> 
> You're entitled to support who you want. I'm pretty sure you're not buying GPS, though.
> 
> More for everyone else I suppose.


Why not use pictures from Heisens instagram and his own site/thread? He has plenty of pictures of the moms and the strains grown out so why not use those?


----------



## Hempire828 (Jan 30, 2020)

I’m looking for the heaviest of sativa with this Stardawg male to order.. Would this be the Stardawg x Stardawg F2 seeds? What’s the heaviest packs of sativa seeds at GPS..


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Why not use pictures from Heisens instagram and his own site/thread? He has plenty of pictures of the moms and the strains grown out so why not use those?


Because bro the cuts they posting isn’t the cuts they using.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> That's a flat out lie.


Prove me wrong then I’ll be waiting!!! I know if I had fire mothers I was breeding with I damn sure wouldn’t be looking like a damn fool stealing pics off IG and getting laughed at.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Maybe you should start breeding. Then you'll have to deal with 100 Yous


Shid sound like you need to start breeding to me.. It was fun while it lasted potna.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Because bro the cuts they posting isn’t the cuts they using.


Heisen has plenty of videos where he shows the moms and plants he is using. You can dislike him but don’t go spreading false info. His Purple Punch cut is very obviously purple punch. Gu is the one messing up with the website with all the picture editing/taking so that’s who you should be mad at


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Heisen has plenty of videos where he shows the moms and plants he is using. You can dislike him but don’t go spreading false info. His Purple Punch cut is very obviously purple punch. Gu is the one messing up with the website with all the picture editing/taking so that’s who you should be mad at


You’re a bot must be. All the new strains are being made by HeisenThief. He don’t have none of those cuts that they are stealing off of IG. IF THEY DID THEY WOULDNT BE OUT HERE STEALING PICS.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Another lie.
> You're on a Merry-Go-Round of falsity, hop off.


I’m still waiting. If I call someone a liar I’ll have evidence to prove it. I tried giving you the benefit of the doubt but now I see you and heisen are one in the same.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Why not use pictures from Heisens instagram and his own site/thread? He has plenty of pictures of the moms and the strains grown out so why not use those?


Good question. He won't answer it, though.

My guess is, it has to do with publicity.




Also, I don't understand the outrage. @Gu~ is giving you what you need, not what you want. 
Don't you remember what Henry Ford said, "Photoshoped pics, yada yada."


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone else have any decent purple cakes? That guy with that pic said it was so hard to find a keeper...All 7 of my purple cakes was crap


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You’re a bot must be. All the new strains are being made by HeisenThief. He don’t have none of those cuts that they are stealing off of IG. IF THEY DID THEY WOULDNT BE OUT HERE STEALING PICS.


I’m a bot because I don’t agree with you? lmao fuck outta here. It’s GU that runs the website and upload pics. It’s Gu that has had a problem with stealing and altering pics in the past. You can easily check out Heisen page or youtube but you won’t. I‘m not one of his lil fanboys but I ain’t gonna go around spreading lies either.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Maybe you should start breeding *chucking pollen*. Then you'll have to deal with 100 Yous


FIFY


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I’m a bot because I don’t agree with you? lmao fuck outta here. It’s GU that runs the website and upload pics. It’s Gu that has had a problem with stealing and altering pics in the past. You can easily check out Heisen page or youtube but you won’t. I‘m not one of his lil fanboys but I ain’t gonna go around spreading lies either.


You’re so drunk on the koolaid that you don’t understand heisen is gps now. What he does and what Gu does is one in the same. So when heisen is breeding day TK and they post a pic of someone’s else’s TK whose cut they don’t have which means the strain won’t matchup is on both of them. You do know they’re partners now right? So yea get you head outta heisen ass and smell the fresh air!! Oh yea those sickly looking ass plants on YouTube don’t empress me one bit..


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You’re so drunk on the koolaid that you don’t understand heisen is gps now. What he does and what Gu does is one in the same. So when heisen is breeding day TK and they post a pic of someone’s else’s TK whose cut they don’t have which means the strain won’t matchup is on both of them. You do know they’re partners now right? So yea get you head outta heisen ass and smell the fresh air!! Oh yea those sickly looking ass plants on YouTube don’t empress me one bit..


Nah you’re so stuck on being hateful you can’t even comprehend what i’ve typed out. I’ve never been a heisen fanboy and deadass was just calling out people for drinking the heisenaid. I don’t even like him. Heisen does all the breeding and Gu handles the business and website; if you don’t get that Gu decides what pictures are uploaded then stop replying cause you wasting my time.

You don’t like him yet you spend so much time coming back here to bash on him. Might be time for a new hobby.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu = Hack


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Nah you’re so stuck on being hateful you can’t even comprehend what i’ve typed out. I’ve never been a heisen fanboy and deadass was just calling out people for drinking the heisenaid. I don’t even like him. Heisen does all the breeding and Gu handles the business and website; if you don’t get that Gu decides what pictures are uploaded then stop replying cause you wasting my time.
> 
> You don’t like him yet you spend so much time coming back here to bash on him. Might be time for a new hobby.


Man go do some homework on me potna. I got banned from icmag taking up for Gu. There’s not a hater bone in my body. But that’s what people say when you call them out on their lies. I don’t who’s doing the breeding or the picture stealing they both are gps so they both getting that smoke. I’ll leave this heat for anyone else that says I’m a hater


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man go do some homework on me potna. I got banned from icmag taking up for Gu. There’s not a hater bone in my body. But that’s what people say when you call them out on their lies. I don’t who’s doing the breeding or the picture stealing they both are gps so they both getting that smoke. I’ll leave this heat for anyone else that says I’m a hater View attachment 4467879


Oh wow you once bought seeds so that means? Anything since 2017? Also cool you can do some homework on me by checking my post history in this thread. I don’t give a fuck about Heisen like that but you wanna call people bots and shit. I have also spoken up about them taking pics but here you are making assumptions. bye


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Oh wow you once bought seeds so that means? Anything since 2017? Also cool you can do some homework on me by checking my post history in this thread. I don’t give a fuck about Heisen like that but you wanna call people bots and shit. I have also spoken up about them taking pics but here you are making assumptions. bye


I’ll tell you what my grandma use to tell me. When grown folks is talking shut the fuck up. None of this had nothing to do with you but you just need some attention I guess.. good day bot


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I’ll tell you what my grandma use to tell me. When grown folks is talking shut the fuck up. None of this had nothing to do with you but you just need some attention I guess.. good day bot


Maybe you should take her advice dumbass. You’re the one who quoted me. Otherwise this convo wouldn’t be happening. Now I see why people leave this place.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Heisen does all the breeding *pollen chucking *and Gu handles the business and website* scarcity marketing*


FIFY 



AlienAthena said:


> Maybe you should take her advice dumbass. You’re the one who quoted me. Otherwise this convo wouldn’t be happening. Now I see why people leave this place.


hugs & kisses


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 30, 2020)

The great MoOzy, vigorous as f and looks nothing structural wise compared to the seed plant..Stacks upon stacks, superb powder mildew resistant...I had trouble with the 4 seeds previous to this one, would grow and crap out or mutant out...One keeper is all I ask per pack and I found it...I was going to put it in a even bigger pot but decided to take pity on my neighbors less they suffocate

Tip wise...I put very long poles to bag my plants at night with giant mesh bags from amazon, no need for caterpillar poison this way, 100% pesticide free


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Imagine people having nothing better to do than consistently attack someone else on the internet with such a sense of righteousness. Weed is a powerful drug.

Btw, I love the "prove me wrong" meme's and statements. My personal favorite is, "Prove me wrong. Muslims burnt down the Cathedral of Notre Dame." Funny and so true, lol.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Does anybody have thoughts on using a DSLR to take some pics? I was thinking about breaking out my wife's DSLR for this weekend's pics of my pheno hunt, but I'm hearing my brand new Galaxy Note will take just as good of pictures unless I'm setting up a black background, maybe shooting in RAW mode with lights on, etc, etc. 

I'm really tempted to get the Purple Punch x Stardawg simply because it's some purple on purple sexing and everyone loves purple. Anyone know much about the Purple Punch?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Does anybody have thoughts on using a DSLR to take some pics? I was thinking about breaking out my wife's DSLR for this weekend's pics of my pheno hunt, but I'm hearing my brand new Galaxy Note will take just as good of pictures unless I'm setting up a black background, maybe shooting in RAW mode with lights on, etc, etc.
> 
> I'm really tempted to get the Purple Punch x Stardawg simply because it's some purple on purple sexing and everyone loves purple. Anyone know much about the Purple Punch?





Search results for query: purple punch


----------



## DonPetro (Jan 30, 2020)

I live in Canada...where can I find some of these beans?


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 30, 2020)

I hear most professional photographers have ditched their expensive DSLR setups for Galaxy Notes.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Search results for query: purple punch


Very first post from that search... doesn't look purple at all. Moe like Light Green Airey Slap.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 30, 2020)

DonPetro said:


> I live in Canada...where can I find some of these beans?


Order them, no problem.with customs on 4 orders to Canada. From beginning to end they take a while though, last one took +/- 6 weeks.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> I hear most professional photographers have ditched their expensive DSLR setups for Galaxy Notes.


Hey-O!! Nah, I heard if you're not able to manipulate like a pro... newest phones with bi or tri camera's might be better for a NOOB like myself. Also, unless it's a newer DLSR, the brand new note has more pixels.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Hey-O!! Nah, I heard if you're not able to manipulate like a pro... newest phones with bi or tri camera's might be better for a NOOB like myself. Also, unless it's a newer DLSR, the brand new note has more pixels.


No phone can compare to a professional dslr if the camera is newer than 5 years old and isn’t full of dust it will take better pics

but there’s a good chance your wife’s dslr isnt of professional quality and just an entry level dslr


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> No phone can compare to a professional dslr if the camera is newer than 5 years old and isn’t full of dust it will take better pics


Thank you. I'll at least give it shot.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you. I'll at least give it shot.


What kind of camera is it what’s the model?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> What kind of camera is it what’s the model?


Your pics were amazing.

Nikon D3200. We'll be at 63 days this weekend, and it'll be my last chance to personally take pics before they come down as I'm going on the road. My grow partner has an older iPhone. We've noticed my new phone taking much better pics. Plus, I'm hoping I take something nice, Gu "borrows" it, and I ask for some free packs of seeds, LOL


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Its not that Terra. Its the utter hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> Pages and pages of Heisen going off the rails over fake pics.
> ...


Well maybe I’m a little new to this and haven’t seen as much of what goes on behind the scenes. I’m defending them solely based on my own experiences. Defending them but not shilling for them. I take the good and the bad into account and on the surface the pic thing just seems pretty petty to me. If there’s hypocrisy going on I haven’t seen it but that changes things for my overall opinion of them. I’m not gonna go hunting for the posts but I’ll take your word for it — I can’t stand hypocrisy and if someone is both vocally against “fake pics” and using someone else’s in the manner they are, then that is indeed hypocrisy and needs to be reconciled. I’m not gonna speak any more on the subject because I don’t really have anything else to say about it. In the end I’m still happy with everything I’ve gotten from them, and on that note my biggest, healthiest snake oil is confirmed female and now alternating branches. Big fat calyxes with pistils are visible under magnification. She gets a bigger pot as a reward for being awesome. Kinda takes the sting out of all four of my OBS being male, and that was something someone else warned me about when I mentioned I bought them so was sort of expecting it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Your pics were amazing.
> 
> Nikon D3200. We'll be at 63 days this weekend, and it'll be my last chance to personally take pics before they come down as I'm going on the road. My grow partner has an older iPhone. We've noticed my new phone taking much better pics. Plus, I'm hoping I take something nice, Gu "borrows" it, and I ask for some free packs of seeds, LOL


What GPS seeds do you want? 

I'll hook you up with regs for free.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Hey-O!! Nah, I heard if you're not able to manipulate like a pro... newest phones with bi or tri camera's might be better for a NOOB like myself. Also, unless it's a newer DLSR, the brand new note has more pixels.


more pixels does not always equal better image quality. The quality of your camera sensor and your lens is a huge factor. DSLR's always have larger camera sensors than smartphones, which mean they handle low-light better and have better dynamic range.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well maybe I’m a little new to this and haven’t seen as much of what goes on behind the scenes. I’m defending them solely based on my own experiences. Defending them but not shilling for them. I take the good and the bad into account and on the surface the pic thing just seems pretty petty to me. If there’s hypocrisy going on I haven’t seen it but that changes things for my overall opinion of them. I’m not gonna go hunting for the posts but I’ll take your word for it — I can’t stand hypocrisy and if someone is both vocally against “fake pics” and using someone else’s in the manner they are, then that is indeed hypocrisy and needs to be reconciled. I’m not gonna speak any more on the subject because I don’t really have anything else to say about it. In the end I’m still happy with everything I’ve gotten from them, and on that note my biggest, healthiest snake oil is confirmed female and now alternating branches. Big fat calyxes with pistils are visible under magnification. She gets a bigger pot as a reward for being awesome. Kinda takes the sting out of all four of my OBS being male, and that was something someone else warned me about when I mentioned I bought them so was sort of expecting it.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4467981


Here’s my take on it, gu runs a business and he has employees probably quite a few of them by now I doubt him or hiesen were the ones to copy and paste the pics in question he probably employs someone to do that for him you think either of them are writing the Ones writing strain descriptions lol they have better things to do like go fishing and race fancy cars on ice


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Your pics were amazing.
> 
> Nikon D3200. We'll be at 63 days this weekend, and it'll be my last chance to personally take pics before they come down as I'm going on the road. My grow partner has an older iPhone. We've noticed my new phone taking much better pics. Plus, I'm hoping I take something nice, Gu "borrows" it, and I ask for some free packs of seeds, LOL


The d3200 will take better pics it is just under 25 megapixels and will give you more depth in your pictures than a phone will. If your not familiar with it look it up on YouTube it’s a good camera for close ups
Thats if you have decent lenses for it

good luck trying to get packs for pics


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> The d3200 will take better pics it is just under 25 megapixels and will give you more depth in your pictures than a phone will. If your not familiar with it look it up on YouTube it’s a good camera for close ups
> Thats if you have decent lenses for it


Thank you. Will do.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> *Imagine people having nothing better to do than consistently attack someone else on the internet with such a sense of righteousness.* Weed is a powerful drug.
> 
> Btw, I love the "prove me wrong" meme's and statements. My personal favorite is, "Prove me wrong. Muslims burnt down the Cathedral of Notre Dame." Funny and so true, lol.


Where have I heard this before? Oh, now I remember. Heisen had a label for folks who echoed your words to him
....*nutswinger*


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Here’s my take on it, gu runs a business and he has employees probably quite a few of them by now I doubt him or hiesen were the ones to copy and paste the pics in question he probably employs someone to do that for him you think either of them are writing the Ones writing strain descriptions lol they have better things to do like go fishing and race fancy cars on ice


Having followed Gu since he was tester for Bodhi, I'm not so sure I agree, but that's an interesting Trumpish take on it.

"Completely exonerated"


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Where have I heard this before? Oh, now I remember. Heisen had a label for folks who echoed your words to him
> ....*nutswinger*


Thank god, Gu gave him a job, right? Nietzsche says life is suffering and it is finding a purpose in life that makes the suffering/life meaningful. I would gather that those without purpose try to make others suffer along with them. They spread the negativity so they don't suffer alone.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 30, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Here’s my take on it, gu runs a business and he has employees probably quite a few of them by now I doubt him or hiesen were the ones to copy and paste the pics in question he probably employs someone to do that for him you think either of them are writing the Ones writing strain descriptions lol they have better things to do like go fishing and race fancy cars on ice


That seems pretty likely to me. I think I started my whole screed by saying there wasn’t any malicious intent in using those pics, and I stand by it, and the only thing that really got me going was the amount of hell people were raising over it and the strong, accusatory language being used. I can tell there is some backstory here that I’m not privy to and that probably has a lot to do with my perspective. 

I’d totally send them in some professional pics. I’ve got a canon 7d that’s old but still shoots great pics. I’ve got a 105mm macro lens that should shoot some awesome nug pics, although I like doing close up wide angle the best for nature/plants. I love the perspective of being really small in front of a giant plant. Usually I just take pics with my iphone because it’s less hassle to upload them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank god, Gu gave him a job, right? Nietzsche says life is suffering and it is finding a purpose in life that makes the suffering/life meaningful. I would gather that those without purpose try to make others suffer along with them. They spread the negativity so they don't suffer alone.


Fire up those brain cogs if you're going to come at me. No need for an unambiguous swipe.
Unless of course you're referring to the unrelenting toxic nonsense from Heisen that makes up a great deal of this thread.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Having followed Gu since he was tester for Bodhi, I'm not so sure I agree, but that's an interesting Trumpish take on it.
> 
> "Completely exonerated"


I’m not here to argue just my opinion I’ve been around since back then and I have seen all the drama that has went down many times over. But yet I’ve still run gps gear that has produced top quality nugs I’ve also ran gear from heisen that great.

I’m not here to nut swing or hate mostly watch this thread for entertainment


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

genuity said:


> So....is that Mac1(clone) or Mac1 s1s asking for a friend that's still looking for Mac1


Clone


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That seems pretty likely to me. I think I started my whole screed by saying there wasn’t any malicious intent in using those pics, and I stand by it, and the only thing that really got me going was the amount of hell people were raising over it and the strong, accusatory language being used.
> 
> I’d totally send them in some professional pics. I’ve got a canon 7d that’s old but still shoots great pics. I’ve got a 105mm macro lens that should shoot some awesome nug pics, although I like doing close up wide angle the best for nature/plants. I love the perspective of being really small in front of a giant plant. Usually I just take pics with my iphone because it’s less hassle to upload them.


And I said the same, in the very first post I linked. Its not the pics. I defended Gu on more than one occasion. Its hypocrisy and the glaringly obvious shill accounts on constant damage control labeling anyone that questions the business or genetics a "hater" 



evergreengardener said:


> I’m not here to argue just my opinion I’ve been around since back then and I have seen all the drama that has went down many times over. But yet I’ve still run gps gear that has produced top quality nugs I’ve also ran gear from heisen that great.
> 
> I’m not here to nut swing or hate mostly watch this thread for entertainment


Same. I dont have the time or desire to argue. I'm just pointing facts. 

And FTR, I've always loved your pics, green. You do an incredible job.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jan 30, 2020)

Popped a whole pack of sundae banana cookies, gmoozy and bridezilla. All 18 popped. No intersex traits. Should be done in about 10 days and we’ll see how they turn out.

not a fanboy or a hater, just reporting honestly.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 30, 2020)

Gu simply needs to hire someone with a buisness background to run the show. 

Someone that won't repeatedly make novice choices. Stop snagging ig pics, maybe proof read descriptions to make sure the sd lineage doesnt vary from page to page etc. 

It's been going on for years with out any improvement. It's time that he realizes that he is not capable of being a real buisness man and is better suited to sit back and reaps the rewards of someone else making the brand legit.

The other option is that he is fully aware of the shady shit that goes on and has no intention of running a stand up company. I prefer to think that he isn't that type of guy and it's just a lack of buisness acumen but who knows for sure. 

Either way, it's got to be pretty embarrassing that this thread contains years of documented shady shit on the company he has devoted his life too. I wish he could be on the level as I have enjoyed most of the plants I have grown from gps, but how can anyone have any faith in them when this crap just keeps happening over and over for years.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

61 Days partial room, mainly Cake n Chem's, maybe a Copper Chem in the foreground of the right lower corner

61 Days partial room, mainly Copper Chem's

61 Days. A behemoth Copper Chem


----------



## gwheels (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a couple of purple punch, dubsteps and oil slicks going in various systems. Temps are dialed back in. They should be frosty beauties like the last ones.


Copper Chem...is that the closest to pure chem funk of the Greenpoint line?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Popped a whole pack of sundae banana cookies, gmoozy and bridezilla. All 18 popped. No intersex traits. Should be done in about 10 days and we’ll see how they turn out.
> 
> not a fanboy or a hater, just reporting honestly.


Bet this guy owns a big clock, has a collection of trout lines and grew a sweet looking cackleberry a few years ago.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Well explain this. Used his pic now the strain disappeared from the site. Care to elaborate for people that done spent a lot of money on GPS gear?



Awful funny i found it just fine. Sounds like you have an agenda of some sort. Maybe you should go smoke something and chill out. 
If you are so bent over GPS then why are you obsessed? Just grow something out you like and leave? 









Rum Runner


Greenpoint Seeds is the best US seed bank. Buy feminized and regular cannabis seeds online at the top Colorado seed bank USA. Premium marijuana seeds and strains.




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Again
> 
> So was that cut of TK used in said cross? And that dude don’t even like you so why use his photo? Cmon man just say y’all be stealing pics of cuts y’all not even using.



They have someone that writes shit up and puts photos up not heisen or GU. If you have problems then message them. 

Or better yet look at all the pics on IG or the threads of the fire that is coming from GPS of beautiful trich loaded buds. 




But hey haters gonna hate


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Jan 30, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I am little in Panic mode xD I had a Seedling in a past that doesn't come up it hangs inside the cube. Now I am little in worry lol I wait for 12 Hours than i Help them and never pointing the tap up again.
> 
> View attachment 4467288View attachment 4467289


NEVER touch them at this stage you'll only do more harm then good by potentially tearing their little hairs that are latching onto the media which could shock then enough into dampening off which I've done myself as a younger and much more impatient grower in the past. They'll pull themselves out. Just chill and wait. I think that's probably the most amazing and cool part of growing when you get to slowly watch a seed bust through the soil and crack that shell off. 

Also what exactly are you growing then in bruv? It looks like mud from the backyard.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Gu simply needs to hire someone with a buisness background to run the show.
> 
> Someone that won't repeatedly make novice choices. Stop snagging ig pics, maybe proof read descriptions to make sure the sd lineage doesnt vary from page to page etc.
> 
> ...



Then simply dont so business with him and dont click the link. Sounds pretty simple and im sure he doesnt give 2 fucks if you buy anything from him.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Archer rampage! I luv it. lol


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> View attachment 4468067
> 61 Days partial room, mainly Cake n Chem's, maybe a Copper Chem in the foreground of the right lower corner
> View attachment 4468073
> 61 Days partial room, mainly Copper Chem's
> ...



Looks good. 


Cowboy cookies


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Thx.
Damn, those Cowboy Cookies have resin all over those fan leaves. Furry as fuck.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thx.
> Damn, those Cowboy Cookies have resin all over those fan leaves. Furry as fuck.



Ya everything ive grown from them has been top notch grade A product. 

The guys bitching are straight ass losers who are butt hurt over something.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 30, 2020)

That is just 1 plant in that pic in rdwc covers a 42 x 36 inch area. I run a 25 bucket rdwc system dedicated to just flowering in that one system. I also have an 18 bucket veg area and tents if i wanna flower out more.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 30, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> That is just 1 plant in that pic in rdwc covers a 42 x 36 inch area. I run a 25 bucket rdwc system dedicated to just flowering in that one system. I also have an 18 bucket veg area and tents if i wanna flower out more.


Cool. What type of lights?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 30, 2020)

I havent frequented this thread much but when I do, the irony never fails to provide a steady stream of WTF material.



Greenthumbskunk said:


> Hmm that was dumb as shit. They hire someone to do all that.





Heisengrow said:


> Yeah welll welcome to cool kid club.if you criticize greenpoint or gu for any reason you'll be kicked out of the nutswinging club and sent to the corner.





Greenthumbskunk said:


> Ya everything ive grown from them has been top notch grade A product.
> 
> The guys bitching are straight ass losers who are butt hurt over something.





Heisengrow said:


> None of the above dummy,I just gave away 500 dollars worth of greenpoint cause it sucks,I'm sorry I have higher standards than you and the monkey bar nutswinger that rowed in to save you is suffering from oxygen deprivation from being in his tent to long.




But not to fret, a perplexed sock will be along shortly to posture with a feigned response.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm confused about the new Royal Chem (Purple Punch x Stardawg) flowering length. In the description it claims the "Purple Punch flowers quick within 7-8 weeks." However, once crossed with Stardawg it's "80-87 days." That's 11.3 to 12.3 weeks. That's pure sativa flowering length. Nothing I've ever run crossed with Stardawg has taken that long. The Copper Chem description says 75-85 days. I have a large pheno run going with 18 females. I doubt more than 3 will reach 75 days. ??


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> That's 11.3 to 12.3 weeks. That's pure sativa flowering length


Maybe sativa leaning hybrids, not for a real pure sativa more like 15-17weeks


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Maybe sativa leaning hybrids, not for a real pure sativa more like 15-17weeks


Still. I don't get how that cross would go that long. Usually, seed banks fib to you about finishing earlier than in reality. Seems like GPS over estimates flower time, from my experience.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 31, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> NEVER touch them at this stage you'll only do more harm then good by potentially tearing their little hairs that are latching onto the media which could shock then enough into dampening off which I've done myself as a younger and much more impatient grower in the past. They'll pull themselves out. Just chill and wait. I think that's probably the most amazing and cool part of growing when you get to slowly watch a seed bust through the soil and crack that shell off.
> 
> Also what exactly are you growing then in bruv? It looks like mud from the backyard.



Mud from the Backyard xD they are Mephisto Autoflowers. 

The Mud are in Full Flower Mode and ready in 3 - 4 weeks. 

2 x Assed Monkye 1 x Sour Livers 



And here my GPS Lady's all doing great!


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Then simply dont so business with him and dont click the link. Sounds pretty simple and im sure he doesnt give 2 fucks if you buy anything from him.


Sorry I hurt your feelings bud, but I'm sure your aware not giving any fucks about your customers is a bad buisness practice....thanks for backing up my post.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 31, 2020)

This thread is like the gift that keeps giving!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'm confused about the new Royal Chem (Purple Punch x Stardawg) flowering length. In the description it claims the "Purple Punch flowers quick within 7-8 weeks." However, once crossed with Stardawg it's "80-87 days." That's 11.3 to 12.3 weeks. That's pure sativa flowering length. Nothing I've ever run crossed with Stardawg has taken that long. The Copper Chem description says 75-85 days. I have a large pheno run going with 18 females. I doubt more than 3 will reach 75 days. ??



Probably has to do with certain terps showing up or certain amount percentage of amber. Im sure in each pack some seeds are going to be longer or shorter than others. Ive had some GSC in the past finish in 60 while in the same pack others at 85. 

I ran chem 4 for a long time and it was around 85 days on the one i had.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Well u just admitted your butt hurt is flaming. Need to cool that butt hurt off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro you defending this thread like this dude is ur wife. Maybe you are the obsessed one?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm not sure what your point is or what your trying to ellude to. Best thing to do is just leave the thread.
> You obviously got someones prick broke off in ya and trolling the greenpoint thread.





Heisengrow said:


> You seem to think i have an agenda.I seriously could give a shit less about the dude and his tired ass genetics.There good enough for these hippy smokers running around here and that is all that matters.Want me to STFU than stop addressing me or quoting me.That goes for anyone else.I really could care less about GP.whats done is done and i lost time and money dealing with it.Ive already moved on.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2020)

I see what you did fam... LMAOOOOOOO ONE IN THE SAME


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I havent frequented this thread much but when I do, the irony never fails to provide a steady stream of WTF material.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There sure are a lot of socks here promoting GPS gear. 
Some are obvious, while others are a bit more subtle. 

BTW has anyone else noticed that @Greenthumbskunk has an obsession with the word 'butt'. 
Probably reflects his maturity level.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Well u just admitted your butt hurt is flaming. Need to cool that butt hurt off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep reaching bud. Nothing in my post indicated butt hurt. I simply made the point that in your attempt to defend Gu, you supported bad buisness practices. Your childish response to being called on that however....


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> This thread is like the gift that keeps giving!


I don't know. Every now and then there is some funny shit, but some of these losers droning on and on about their personal vendettas against GPS is just really sad and pathetic. I couldn't imagine my life being so empty.


----------



## MInewgrow (Jan 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I don't know. Every now and then there is some funny shit, but some of these losers droning on and on about their personal vendettas against GPS is just really sad and pathetic. I couldn't imagine my life being so empty.


I get ur point but I think people were looking for accountability. And I think if you have been cheated or lied to and this thread sits here and ppl act like it’s all good makes it hard to stomach. Like I said before I don’t know “gu” or hisene or however u spell his name, but from this thread alone I would never buy any of their products.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I don't know. Every now and then there is some funny shit, but some of these losers droning on and on about their personal vendettas against GPS is just really sad and pathetic. I couldn't imagine my life being so empty.


Pretty much. I mean it’s good to know all this stuff. Goes well with my “buyer beware” mindset and knowing this now might prevent some unpleasantness down the line, but they’ve made their points. It’s all been said. I like this thread better when it’s greenpoint grow-along.


----------



## Cptn (Jan 31, 2020)

"Peak Greenpoint" was the day before Gu joined forces with Heisen. 
Been downhill since then.

It almost seems as though Gu has handed the reins over to Heisen completely.
Keep those old Stardawg packs.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> There sure are a lot of socks here promoting GPS gear.
> Some are obvious, while others are a bit more subtle.
> 
> BTW has anyone else noticed that @Greenthumbskunk has an obsession with the word 'butt'.
> Probably reflects his maturity level.


You know what that mean right? He dying for attention from a man but I don’t swing that way!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Jan 31, 2020)

What is your point? 

Its like the other dude buying all kinds of gps gear and then bashing.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pretty much. I mean it’s good to know all this stuff. Goes well with my “buyer beware” mindset and knowing this now might prevent some unpleasantness down the line, but they’ve made their points. It’s all been said. I like this thread better when it’s greenpoint grow-along.


I completely agree. I've said those exact words, as have most of the growers here at one point or another, pleading with Heisen to just move on and leave the thread. You wont find a single post from me attacking GU. I've posted tons of fair grow reviews that I stand by to this day.
I made my point 2 pages ago and moved on, so, if Heisen doesn't want me to respond to his shills and sock accounts with his own words, he simply needs to stop with ad hom attacks.

For example...


FluffsTravels said:


> I don't know. Every now and then there is some funny shit, but some of these losers droning on and on about their personal vendettas against GPS is just really sad and pathetic. I couldn't imagine my life being so empty.





Heisengrow said:


> Funny how you see all these profiles with very low post counts coming out of the works to get on the dog pile.thats some sissy ass shit imo.people cant back up nothing with real evidence so resort to fake screen names to prove a point.pretty pathetic.





Greenthumbskunk said:


> Why dont all you guys leave the thread? Surprised a mod hasnt taken out the trash in this thread yet.





Heisengrow said:


> Opinions and assholes have alot in common.move on son.i don't associate with followers.schools out for today.come back tomorrow.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What is your point?
> 
> Its like the other dude buying all kinds of gps gear and then bashing.


Who? Heisen?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 31, 2020)

Man I have a feeling that if you look hard enough, you’ll find that every single company in this industry has some unhappy customers at some point. Shit goes wrong and people make mistakes and sometimes things go all sideways no matter the industry. If you want to talk about shady shit in the cannabis industry, come down to New Mexico and try buying gear from the dispensaries. It’s all bag seed and reject clones. The flower they sell isn’t much better. It’s like they sell you shitty gear on purpose so you’ll buy their flower.

I was turned onto GPS by a local friend who grows a lot more than I do. He knows his shit and I trust him so I went with his recommendation. For me the jury is still out on the quality of the nug and it will be about 4 months until I find out. I think I’ve got a pretty good collection of their stuff, and as long as the genetics are what they say they are I think I’ll be satisfied. I don’t care all that much about the pics but I want all the info to be accurate. As long as it is then I’m good. I’ll probably start buying from other breeders though, just because I want to see what else is out there. What I like about GPS is that assuming they use the elite genetics they claim to, and I have no reason to doubt that they do, then their prices are awesome for what you’re getting.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 31, 2020)

Just for the record. I have not said a single negative word about Hiesen or made any negative claims about the plants. Hell, I even like Gu on a personal level. Call me a hater if you must, I just want to be able to trust the company.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2020)

hillbill said:


> New members appear here when there is back and forth shit cake trading, happens all the time. Seems like they picked up phrases and wording and even little ego ass hurts just by reading.


Who doesn't hear a phrase or wording, that after enjoying the hearing of the phrase or wording, they repeat, enjoying the experience again and again? Sometimes, it's intentional, other times subliminal. How many times a day do you say "Libbidy Bibbidy"? Don't lie.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

We like Limu and ...........Doug.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Great fun to get a few old stoners together and watch old TV commercials from 60s or whatever, on YouTube! We are boring old fart#.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 31, 2020)

Just took a peek at one of the jars of wedding dub curing.Biggest plants i've ever grown was heisens,so vigorous.Smells sweet and gassy dank,sooo sticky.Will be flipping some gmo x adubs next


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Who doesn't hear a phrase or wording, that after enjoying the hearing of the phrase or wording, they repeat, enjoying the experience again and again? Sometimes, it's intentional, other times subliminal. How many times a day do you say "Libbidy Bibbidy"? Don't lie.
> 
> View attachment 4468735


Yeah, but some shit is far to obvious.......here.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Pretty much. I mean it’s good to know all this stuff. Goes well with my “buyer beware” mindset and knowing this now might prevent some unpleasantness down the line, but they’ve made their points. It’s all been said. I like this thread better when it’s greenpoint grow-along.


Man, I couldn't agree more. I even agreed about this and that from the negative Nellie's, but like David Byrne said, "Say something once, why say it again." I just want to learn about the strains while at the same time learning other things from the grower's and members I've come to respect. I've posted a few times in some other threads with pics and information. I'm posting my pheno hunt here as an attempt to give back a bit as I've learned a lot from other GPS users over the years. Plus, I haven't seen many grows with as large of a pheno hunt so I thought it would be interesting. I don't know Gu and I've never gotten a thing from GPS besides great seeds and service. I've even made some honest negative comments on certain issues but I'm not going to repeat them over and over to prove I'm not the stick. And I don't care if it offends someone, but if you keep coming back to say the same negative shit over and over or just troll, that's pathetic.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2020)

I guess it's just time to figure out how to "ignore" and maybe just ghost them all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Why are you in this thread if you have nothing to provide to it?
> 
> You and the other few guys flooding the thread with negativity are nothing but giant douche bags.
> 
> ...


Lol.
Wanna lecture me about ad hominem fallacy?
You aren’t very smart.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 31, 2020)

Today i retired...offically...bought an awesome bong and smoke some exquisite hash i made.

I have about 50 strains in the hoard box...15 are heisen gear...maybe 15 greenpoint and 20 all sorts of awesomeness. I will spend the rest of my days growing my script and my wifes script to the fullest.

And i have had great success with the strains i have grown...they are awesome and work great. And i have not had your negative experiences.

But i buy seeds to grow marijuana...from a guy that makes seeds....and well they grow the strains i have on the pack name....they are frosty and work with my limited skills that i continue to hone and will continue to hone for the rest of my days.

Business practices....for the weed seeds i have... I dont think you know where we had to get seeds before or something.

Smoke the bong....feel the positive vibes...chill out...

Or look at the wonderous stuff we grow...because i have thousands of bucks worth of seeds and i intend to grow every damned one of them...except for the ones i gift to random people and friends....because hey man you should check out this strain works pretty good.

We all got sick of northern lights and diesel up here for a while there..

But whatever...haters going to hate...i choose to not hate...and grow weed for the good of everyone..

I think i am going to crack a jar of that fine Wedding Dub that is perfect today !


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 31, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Today i retired...offically...bought an awesome bong and smoke some exquisite hash i made.
> 
> I have about 50 strains in the hoard box...15 are heisen gear...maybe 15 greenpount and 20 all sorts of awesomeness. I will spend the rest of my days growing my script and my wifes script to the fullest.
> 
> ...


Pointing out unethical behavior isn’t hate. 
Did you forget how this started?
Did you forget the previous misdeeds?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Man, I couldn't agree more. I even agreed about this and that from the negative Nellie's, but like David Byrne said, "Say something once, why say it again." I just want to learn about the strains while at the same time learning other things from the grower's and members I've come to respect. I've posted a few times in some other threads with pics and information. I'm posting my pheno hunt here as an attempt to give back a bit as I've learned a lot from other GPS users over the years. Plus, I haven't seen many grows with as large of a pheno hunt so I thought it would be interesting. I don't know Gu and I've never gotten a thing from GPS besides great seeds and service. I've even made some honest negative comments on certain issues but I'm not going to repeat them over and over to prove I'm not the stick. And I don't care if it offends someone, but if you keep coming back to say the same negative shit over and over or just troll, that's pathetic.


----------



## Fiete (Jan 31, 2020)

I Love It 

All 6 are the same size. I will transplant them in the next 10 Days in Bear Cups  I am so Hyped let's see how great the Genetics from GPS are. I wish they stop Faking pics and only using real pics from real live Grows from here. There is a Rat in there business. 


2 Sour Cookies (left) 4 ice cream punch (right)


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 31, 2020)

Does anyone have a pk of Sitting Bull? Anybody?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2020)

I grow some Greenpoint because there is way over average dank ness and potency. Lots of great terps and my brain likes it. Above average but not free of worries either.
Seem to be a good value overall with some real standouts.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I Love It
> 
> All 6 are the same size. I will transplant them in the next 10 Days in Bear Cups  I am so Hyped let's see how great the Genetics from GPS are. I wish they stop Faking pics and only using real pics from real live Grows from here. There is a Rat in there business.
> View attachment 4468796


Which strain do you have there?


----------



## Fiete (Jan 31, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> Which strain do you have there?



2 x Sour Cookies (left) 4 x ice cream punsh (right)


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fiete said:


> 2 x Sour Cookies (left) 4 x ice cream punsh (right)


Cool. I trying to decide the next 4 to get. Try to stick with fruit flavers.


----------



## Boosky (Jan 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Man I have a feeling that if you look hard enough, you’ll find that every single company in this industry has some unhappy customers at some point. Shit goes wrong and people make mistakes and sometimes things go all sideways no matter the industry. If you want to talk about shady shit in the cannabis industry, come down to New Mexico and try buying gear from the dispensaries. It’s all bag seed and reject clones. The flower they sell isn’t much better. It’s like they sell you shitty gear on purpose so you’ll buy their flower.
> 
> I was turned onto GPS by a local friend who grows a lot more than I do. He knows his shit and I trust him so I went with his recommendation. For me the jury is still out on the quality of the nug and it will be about 4 months until I find out. I think I’ve got a pretty good collection of their stuff, and as long as the genetics are what they say they are I think I’ll be satisfied. I don’t care all that much about the pics but I want all the info to be accurate. As long as it is then I’m good. I’ll probably start buying from other breeders though, just because I want to see what else is out there. What I like about GPS is that assuming they use the elite genetics they claim to, and I have no reason to doubt that they do, then their prices are awesome for what you’re getting.


Think prices are awesome now, you should have been around for the reverse auctions! Had to stay up til 3:00 in the morning sometimes but was worth it!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 31, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Think prices are awesome now, you should have been around for the reverse auctions!


Yesterday. All my troubles seemed so far away.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 31, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Does anyone have a pk of Sitting Bull? Anybody?


I grew it like 3 yrs ago- wasn't for me... just made me feel like i had cement shoes. A lot of gps gear has been good, but i didn't really care for sitting bull. Bad pic, but this is it. Might have taken it a tad too long.


----------



## Sfrigon 1 (Jan 31, 2020)

I'm pretty new here and know nothing but I do know that tangerine is trouble. Prob miserable and bored . Just an observation.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 31, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> I'm pretty new here and know nothing but I do know that tangerine is trouble. Prob miserable and bored . Just an observation.


yes you are new. Tangerine_ knows her stuff and is one of the nicest people on riu. Need to be around a little longer before judging, friend.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Today i retired...offically...bought an awesome bong and smoke some exquisite hash i made.
> 
> I think i am going to crack a jar of that fine Wedding Dub that is perfect today !


Congrats on the next chapter! 

You got and pics of the Wed-dub? Can you tell me more about how she grows?

I got a big one about 3 weeks into flower...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 31, 2020)

Sfrigon 1 said:


> I'm pretty new here and know nothing but I do know that tangerine is trouble. Prob miserable and bored . Just an observation.


You've spent the majority of your very short time here getting into arguments with the other members. Share some grow pics and stop antagonizing people. And do not come for me unless I call you. 



SFnone said:


> yes you are new. Tangerine_ knows her stuff and is one of the nicest people on riu. Need to be around a little longer before judging, friend.


Right back atcha, luv. I've always enjoyed your posts and grow pics.
That goes for the rest of my gromies here too. 




And some Stardawg for the thread.


----------



## Vato_504 (Jan 31, 2020)

And do not come for me unless I call you!!! 

Oh shit what a epic mic drop!! Salute queen


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2020)

Cookies n chem. Nice solid bud. Grown in a one gal. pot. She had about 4 tops.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Cookies n chem. Nice solid bud. Grown in a one gal. pot. She had about 4 tops.
> View attachment 4469028


Nice.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Cookies n chem. Nice solid bud. Grown in a one gal. pot. She had about 4 tops.
> View attachment 4469028


How did the aroma and flavor turn out?


----------



## olegren (Jan 31, 2020)

@jonesaa - those are some delicious looking buds. Have you grown any other GPS strains?


----------



## Turpman (Jan 31, 2020)

Yes growing eagle scout. Some heisen gear. She has chem and kind of a flower perfume smell. Makes real soft bubble hash. Like too soft.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

olegren said:


> @jonesaa - those are some delicious looking buds. Have you grown any other GPS strains?


Not yet thats the first set. City slickers they have many we will be try soon. I hope the aromas and flavers turn out as described. If so the wife has several strains we will be putting together. And strains from other places. We also have in them 4 wk ones GG. WK. BB. And CL. She’s looking for aroma and flaver With the plans she has.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hell yea I got a city slicker going too, pray its female, first 4 so far all male, 5 months later am tryin again


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

In a yr we will be opening A dispensary Thats also a other reason we’re trying me:techniques. Her : our own strains. Plenty to do. And we’re seriously enjoying it.


----------



## olegren (Jan 31, 2020)

Nice! I have some Periwinkle Pie seeds that arrived this week. Anxious to get them going, but grow room isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Hell yea I got a city slicker going too, pray its female, first 4 so far all male, 5 months later am tryin again


Right on. These are wifes C S.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> Right on. These are wifes C S.


4 wks in flowering


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

olegren said:


> Nice! I have some Periwinkle Pie seeds that arrived this week. Anxious to get them going, but grow room isn't quite ready yet.


Cool. Good luck let us know hows its going. We used to flip houses and build additions. Soon we will be putting up 4 10 x 20 Grow buildings framed out of 2x6 walls for good climate control.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Jan 31, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> 4 wks in flowering


You both can share experiences. And if we can help with advice let her know. Shes got plenty of grow knowledge. Also with our nursery shes been doing organic fruit trees. She just started key lime trees. For me second round on them there more difficult. Shes got it figured out this time.


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 1, 2020)

olegren said:


> @jonesaa - those are some delicious looking buds. Have you grown any other GPS strains?


Thanks! Yes, I've grown other GPS strains...

Bison Breath
Ghost Town
Blizzard Bush (sparkles like diamonds)
Hibernate (knocks you out cold)
Tombstone
Jelly Pie (My fave - growing a plant that smells like grape crush, and tastes sweet... yum!)
MACdawg 


Others too like the Mos Cutty stuff genius and ak47 crosses... lost count... got some of the real old stuff that I'm going to try out too.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 1, 2020)

So, after learning a bit and practicing with the settings and such on the DSLR in hopes of taking some better pics... yada yada didn't get to use it. More phone pics.

Partial Room pic. Copper's in forefront. The one in the front right hand corner is just a behemoth. Dense AF, but the vast majority are very dense. I have some solo pics of this one I'll post later.

Mainly Copper's

One of two purpling Copper's

The other purple cooper

A not so good closeup of the latter

I think the first plant may come down in the next few days and it'll likely be a Copper. I'm happy as fuck with these Copper Chem's and the Cake n Chem's. The entire room is just stacked. So many winners. It's just incredible. More pics to come.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> So, after learning a bit and practicing with the settings and such on the DSLR in hopes of taking some better pics... yada yada didn't get to use it. More phone pics.
> View attachment 4469128
> Partial Room pic. Copper's in forefront. The one in the front right hand corner is just a behemoth. Dense AF, but the vast majority are very dense. I have some solo pics of this one I'll post later.
> View attachment 4469131
> ...


just set the camera to the little a symbol it will pick the best setting for you until you learn the camera better it will still take great shots


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 1, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> just set the camera to the little a symbol it will pick the best setting for you until you learn the camera better it will still take great shots


Thanks. I appreciate the guidance. I can't wait to use it. The DSLR just ended up being left in the wrong car... didn't get to use it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the guidance. I can't wait to use it. The DSLR just ended up being left in the wrong car... didn't get to use it.


no problem, careful leaving it in the car dont know where your at but if you got good temp swings you will get condensation inside the camera


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> So, after learning a bit and practicing with the settings and such on the DSLR in hopes of taking some better pics... yada yada didn't get to use it. More phone pics.
> View attachment 4469128
> Partial Room pic. Copper's in forefront. The one in the front right hand corner is just a behemoth. Dense AF, but the vast majority are very dense. I have some solo pics of this one I'll post later.
> View attachment 4469131
> ...


Dropped 8 Cake n Chem's only got three to come up. Hoping for a female that looks like yours! Always had good germ rates from Greenpoint so I contacted them and they told me to pick a different pack. I've also always been treated great in their customer service department. Funny thing I dropped 11 Red headed stranger(think it was $15 on reverse auction) and 10 Doc Holiday, all popped right up. Out of the three CNC's one is struggling and the other two are thriving. Hoping for one female. Even if I just get one good female out of a pack, I'm good with that. And I've got at least one keeper out of every greenpoint pack I've popped. I would still buy Greenpoint reg's and am eyeballing the Sky Master(40% off right now). Just wanted to share.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Dropped 8 Cake n Chem's only got three to come up. Hoping for a female that looks like yours! Always had good germ rates from Greenpoint so I contacted them and they told me to pick a different pack. I've also always been treated great in their customer service department. Funny thing I dropped 11 Red headed stranger(think it was $12 on reverse auction) and 10 Doc Holiday, all popped right up. Out of the three CNC's one is struggling and the other two are thriving. Hoping for one female. Even if I just get one good female out of a pack, I'm good with that. And I've got at least one keeper out of every greenpoint pack I've popped. I would still buy Greenpoint reg's and am eyeballing the Sky Master(40% off right now). Just wanted to share.


I started 40 Cake and Chem. All popped. I'm not a breeder but you could have got a subpar batch or just had bad luck. Of the 40, we had 18 females. There were a couple mutants in the 40. Then there were a couple runts from the females causing us to cull 4 more. Of the 14 remaining females there is a variety of phenos, but all 14 are good quality. I'll have more pics of them soon. Interestingly, My CNC's were bought at dates well apart from each other and probably from different runs as they had sold out. Two of my packs were bought as late as 8/2 last year. I think they had sold out one or two times before this purchase. So, consistent germ rates. Were some Gu and some Heisen? No idea.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 1, 2020)

I have only run Wild West seeds(Stardawg male) but excellent and fast germination and good seedling vigor are outstanding on all, maybe as good as it gets that way, not run any real recent stuff.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Feb 1, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Yes growing eagle scout. Some heisen gear. She has chem and kind of a flower perfume smell. Makes real soft bubble hash. Like too soft.



I know exactly what you mean about the cookies n chem hash being too soft. High yielder through the bubble bags but way too sticky and hard to work with.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 1, 2020)

This was a first for me. Been through about 10 packs with 95% germ rates


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 1, 2020)

Boosky said:


> This was a first for me. Been through about 10 packs with 95% germ rates


Thats really good. Our first pack 10 seeds. 9 germed. No names i got seeds from another place 4 GG 1 lived , 4. WC. 3 lived. , 4 CH. 1 lived. 4 BB. 1 lived. All Fems. Not to good. These girls are also 4wks flowering. Heres a picture of each same order of seeds


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thanks. I appreciate the guidance. I can't wait to use it. The DSLR just ended up being left in the wrong car... didn't get to use it.


I use manual setting for plant pics, or in a hurry the preset macro mode which usually looks like a little flower. Individual settings may vary, but you generally want to use good ambient light, large aperture to bokeh the background, and low iso to keep it from getting grainy. I take shitloads of test shots. I learned on a DSLR about 10 years ago. Never got into photography back in the days of film. Don’t think I could do it. Once my next batch starts budding I’ll post some pics and share the settings. I’ve never liked the way the flash in the dark pics look.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 1, 2020)

Texas butter days 33 of flower

5 seeds, 4 were female, all 4 are nice plants.

Pheno 1: nice and chunky, good trichome coverage but smells are still muted yet. Kind of a skunky 7up maybe.



Pheno 2

Noticeably behind the first in growth, when bent over you can really see the trichomes, with sharp lemony, basement funk.



Pheno 3

On par with the above for maturity, a week or two behind #1, trichomes are plentiful (same as all.of them) and smells like #2 with more of a menthol bleach and earth scents as well.



Pheno 4

Same as pheno 3 in every way, no need for a photo.

All in all I'd say I'm happy with them, hope they taste as good as they smell. It's only early and it's obvious they are gonna be 10 wks plus with a possible exception of #1 which might be done between 9-10 weeks. #1 is also the heaviest yielder and I'm hoping her smells come out later.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 1, 2020)

That's weird, the last photo didn't appear in the preview nor can I find it to edit it out, it just kind of appeared as a thumbnail. So I guess...

The whole 4×8 scrog with a bunch of different plants:

Platinum Huckleberry Cookies- Dynasty
Jack Skellington- Sub Pool (early 2000s plant I've had for 10 yrs or so)
Texas Butter- 
Fire Alien Strawberry- OG Raskal
Velvet Sunrise- MOB seeds
WIFI #3 mix of some sort (awesome plant, potent as fuck)
2 phenos of my mix (WIFI × Skellington)

Most in no till, texas butter is in mega crop, they weren't sexed before they were flowered.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 1, 2020)

BurtMaklin said:


> That's weird, the last photo didn't appear in the preview nor can I find it to edit it out, it just kind of appeared as a thumbnail. So I guess...
> 
> The whole 4×8 scrog with a bunch of different plants:
> 
> ...


My Texas Butter is one of my top strains requested by friends. Very kushy. No banana. Stony balony and tasty. But not sleepy. A keeper for sure. I haven't had any in flower for a bit but u can search back thru this thread n find pics. I have a few just into flower but nothing exciting to show yet. Mine always have purple stems. I believe it's just a side effect that some strains get under LEDs. My Black Banana Cookies is purple stems too, plus some others.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 1, 2020)

Here's my group of Macdawgs, minus the one kinda middle back with yellowish orange fans, that's my beloved heirloom dago sour OG .
Choppin down now at day 62.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Feb 1, 2020)

typoerror said:


> How the hell have you been?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never cease to amaze me bro lol

Great work.

I've been okay. I miss "the life"

Some day soon. For now being a Dad in a non med state doesn't give me many options. I nearly got caught a couple of times. Came way too close to being busted.

I figure 10 more years they'll be out of the house. That's nothing. I got bottles of clonex older than that.

I also have some of Loran's Long Bottom Leaf jarred up in the safe just waiting for that day to come, I'm gonna celebrate.


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 1, 2020)

Any Canadians have trouble with GPS gear making it over the border? Two orders one early December the other early Jan. No dice. Tracking just says its in transit to destination. Usually stuff gets here within a week.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

Another look at this behemoth Copper. I sure hope it has a solid thc content (>19%) when tested. F1 pheno runs regardless of the parents can produce a variety of THC levels. It has a strong smell of citrus with hints of body odor and some type of chemical cleaner. It was one of the tallest seed clones in the room. It's a little too close to the lights (HPS DE's) which isn't helping resin production. It's also causing some VPD issues and yellowing on the upper leaves. It has about eight giant top colas. It's very dense. Here is a view from above and closeup of a top.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

I have more Cake n Chem pics and info at night 62, but take a look at this pic. This is probably the biggest of the Cake's. It's structured more like a Chem plant but more resinous with a slight purple, grayish hue. We've been calling it the Ghost because some night pics just look blurry due to the resin and color of the nugs. Not our overall favorite of the Cake's but it is one we were hoping to keep. However, do you notice something amiss?


----------



## mordynyc (Feb 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I have more Cake n Chem pics and info at night 62, but take a look at this pic. This is probably the biggest of the Cake's. It's structured more like a Chem plant but more resinous with a slight purple, grayish hue. We've been calling it the Ghost because some night pics just look blurry due to the resin and color of the nugs. Not our overall favorite of the Cake's but it is one we were hoping to keep. However, do you notice something amiss?
> View attachment 4469817


The cream colored calyxes sticking out of the middle bud? Those look amazing very velvety. Have a no flash shot?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> The cream colored calyxes sticking out of the middle bud? Those look amazing very velvety. Have a no flash shot?


Thanks, I agree, and velvety is a good description. However, there is something "bad" happening. We didn't notice it in daylight while going over so many buds, but both my partner and I immediately noticed an issue looking at this flash night time pic. I'll check to see if I have a no flash shot.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> The cream colored calyxes sticking out of the middle bud?


Wait, yes, you are correct. That is mold.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 2, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> just set the camera to the little a symbol it will pick the best setting for you until you learn the camera better it will still take great shots


auto modes rarely pick the right camera setting


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 2, 2020)

BurtMaklin said:


> Texas butter days 33 of flower
> 
> 5 seeds, 4 were female, all 4 are nice plants.
> 
> ...


Nice plants. The curing process 2wks minimun.mason jar 3/4 filled every day open reclose tames the harshness and flaver Will start in enhancing No less than 2 weeks. The thc come in stronger.


----------



## el kapitan (Feb 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Wait, yes, you are correct. That is mold.


Damn yeah I see that one in the center. Super bummer. Nab it outta there and now u gotta inspect each and every bud closely. Not envious about that work. Best of luck hoping its just localized. Otherwise the cake and the coppers look great. Makes me want to pop the last of my coppers...those were the first GPS seeds I bought at the old full price ouch. Lol. Oh well. 20 dollar packs during the reverse auction days made up for it. 
Keep up the good work there !


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I have more Cake n Chem pics and info at night 62, but take a look at this pic. This is probably the biggest of the Cake's. It's structured more like a Chem plant but more resinous with a slight purple, grayish hue. We've been calling it the Ghost because some night pics just look blurry due to the resin and color of the nugs. Not our overall favorite of the Cake's but it is one we were hoping to keep. However, do you notice something amiss?
> View attachment 4469817


Sorry if I've already missed this part but what are you using for lighting and you running CO2? You have some real impressive plants there


----------



## Fiete (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi, how big are the chance that my 4 x ice cream punsh put out some purple colors? I love everything with purple in it.

My 2 x Sour Cookies have "Animal Cookies" in maybe also a chance of some colurs


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 2, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> auto modes rarely pick the right camera setting


I don’t use it but for someone using a dslr that doesnt know how to use it that auto setting is still going to take photos nicer than his phone.

point and shoot digitals and phones take nice pictures all using auto settings


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Damn yeah I see that one in the center. Super bummer. Nab it outta there and now u gotta inspect each and every bud closely. Not envious about that work. Best of luck hoping its just localized. Otherwise the cake and the coppers look great. Makes me want to pop the last of my coppers...those were the first GPS seeds I bought at the old full price ouch. Lol. Oh well. 20 dollar packs during the reverse auction days made up for it.
> Keep up the good work there !


Yeah, it's a bummer. Like the lights being a bit close due to room limitations, some of the better branching plants with large nugs are a bit congested due to room size. We see mold from time to in our BD and Golden Nugget. I'm just hoping it doesn't mean this pheno is prone to mold. We'll have to have a few more test runs if smoke, effect and potency are on par for keeping. We cut the mold out and are continuing to monitor.
Oh yeah, I was a complete addict on the reverse auctions. Good times, lol.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> Sorry if I've already missed this part but what are you using for lighting and you running CO2? You have some real impressive plants there


Thank you. We have 1000w DE HPS. They're not boosted, but some of the tallest plants are closer than 3 ft to the lights. That and CO2 make for big buds and large yields, but it hurts resin and causes stress. Until our new medical spot is ready were stuck with the limitations of this spot.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 2, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> My Texas Butter is one of my top strains requested by friends. Very kushy. No banana. Stony balony and tasty. But not sleepy. A keeper for sure. I haven't had any in flower for a bit but u can search back thru this thread n find pics. I have a few just into flower but nothing exciting to show yet. Mine always have purple stems. I believe it's just a side effect that some strains get under LEDs. My Black Banana Cookies is purple stems too, plus some others.


Yeah, no banana here either, but 3 have the purple stems, #1 is all green. They're under CMH and HPS mixed spectrum. I searched through the thread before I bought and I know I've seen yours and some others that stood out.

I got Bounty Hunter, Doc Holiday, Copper Chem and Bridezilla to run through when I get around to them. I've seen some smoking nice pics/reports of Doc Holiday, copper chem and bridezilla here too.


----------



## Turpman (Feb 2, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Any Canadians have trouble with GPS gear making it over the border? Two orders one early December the other early Jan. No dice. Tracking just says its in transit to destination. Usually stuff gets here within a week.


Never had one not show.


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 2, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Never had one not show.


Been 2 months since my Black Friday order. No show, bizarre. Al my other orders from other banks arrived fine. Oh well hopefully it shows up.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 2, 2020)

Thats a crazy long time for canada,the good old days you had a tracking number.Mine are pretty much 2 weeks..10 business days


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2020)

Well I think I finally got all the males culled. I started with 15 seedlings — 5 pebble pusher, 5 OBS, and 5 snake oil. I’m left with 1 pebble pusher and 2 snake oil — all 5 OBS were male. One of the snake oil phenos already showed me a pistil but the other two plants I’m just assuming are female because all the males have showed. That’s cool with me. I usually do 6 plants per run and the next run will indeed be 6 plants. 3 ice cream punch, 2 snake oil, and one pebble pusher. The ice cream punch is growing like crazy (back row is all ice cream punch except for the pebble pusher on the far right, snake oil is the two in front left). One of the snake oil is really compact. I’m hoping that means she’s a sensi star dominant pheno — the whole reason I got the snake oil. Got purple Larry, copper chem, and tomahawk on deck (in the cups and dishes). I decided last minute to take advantage of the new seed sale and ordered a pack of the sky master. I’ll get that in time to pop a couple beans for the next run. I wanted the chem pie but that one sold out quick. Everything that’s left over after I culled the males looks pretty good.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I think I finally got all the males culled. I started with 15 seedlings — 5 pebble pusher, 5 OBS, and 5 snake oil. I’m left with 1 pebble pusher and 2 snake oil — all 5 OBS were male. One of the snake oil phenos already showed me a pistil but the other two plants I’m just assuming are female because all the males have showed. That’s cool with me. I usually do 6 plants per run and the next run will indeed be 6 plants. 3 ice cream punch, 2 snake oil, and one pebble pusher. The ice cream punch is growing like crazy (back row is all ice cream punch except for the pebble pusher on the far right, snake oil is the two in front left). One of the snake oil is really compact. I’m hoping that means she’s a sensi star dominant pheno — the whole reason I got the snake oil. Got purple Larry, copper chem, and tomahawk on deck (in the cups and dishes). I decided last minute to take advantage of the new seed sale and ordered a pack of the sky master. I’ll get that in time to pop a couple beans for the next run. I wanted the chem pie but that one sold out quick. Everything that’s left over after I culled the males looks pretty good.
> 
> View attachment 4470446


Try to keep that tent a little cleaner. Will have problems otherwise.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2020)

Oh I know. I need to take everything out and wipe it down. I’m more lax than I should be since it’s so dry out here, but I’m gonna take your advice and do it right now.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh I know. I need to take everything out and wipe it down. I’m more lax than I should be since it’s so dry out here, but I’m gonna take your advice and do it right now.


All in good will. Just want to help.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 2, 2020)

Hey that’s why I post here is so people can point things out that I should improve. In my case constructive feedback is always appreciated. I took the liner out and cleaned it really well, and wiped the sides down with 409. I did see some signs of spiders under the liner but no roaches or anything really bad. Wrong time of year for those but I know it could really screw me in the summer when all the nasty stuff gets going.

So I’m thinking I’ve got 8 weeks before my closet is free. I think everything in the tent is gonna be huge in 8 weeks. I’m looking forward to my first greenpoint haul being pretty massive.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 2, 2020)

Im just glad im not the only one with orange blossom male heaven, my whole pack was males

Your cloner top is mighty dirty, that debris will fall in the water?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 2, 2020)

Of our 14 Cake n Chem's in our pheno hunt, this one that really stands out. It's purpling, almost black, but we have a few others that have purpled nicely. It's going to be a solid yielder, but it's probably not the best. Hopefully, top 5 of the Cake's. It's pretty darn resinous, but not the most resinous. It's vigorous, healthy, and is tall. All these positives are great. The two things that standout from the other 14 Cake's is its odor and structure. It smells like grapes. As far as structure, it's budding like Cookie/Cake genetics but on larger scale. It's not putting out the Chem donkey dicks or baseball bats. Nor is it putting out ping pong size unconnected cookie nugs. They're bigger. That is intriguing to us. Since we have a ton of Copper Chem's, we were really hoping for some Cake/cookie genetics on steroids. It also just looks really unique, to us at least, with orange and yellow hairs in green, purple, and grayish (due to white resin on purple) leaves. Man, I really hope this one test well and tastes well. I'm throwing in a pic of a Cake n Chem right next to it that is huge but looks a lot like a Copper Chem so far. It may be a winner since it's huge. Maybe it smokes and has effects that are a nice blend of Cake and Chem. Who knows? 62 Days...


----------



## Fiete (Feb 3, 2020)

My GPS Seedling (Sour Cookies/left) (ice cream punch/right) are Super Helalthy... Defenetley great Genetics from the Growth standpoint.


----------



## daveybc (Feb 3, 2020)

Bisonbreath pheno 1 plasicine and pinesol cleaners, pheno 2 straight burnt tire followed by pinesol cleaners.
pheno 7 pinesol cleaners with some underlying fruit/rottin fruit smell. Day 65 flower


----------



## gwheels (Feb 3, 2020)

2 Pig Whistle (Red Headed STranger X Stardawg).
1 leans stardawg and 1 leans Red Headed Stranger. The


Turpman said:


> Never had one not show.


The December orders were REALLY late. I got mine Tuesday last week from a Cyber Tuesday sale.

Every order has come through...Even had cash inspected and make it through..that was a New Years Miracle!!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2020)

I have had some incredibly high male/female ratio with Greenpoint gear also. .


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 3, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im just glad im not the only one with orange blossom male heaven, my whole pack was males
> 
> Your cloner top is mighty dirty, that debris will fall in the water?


There was some stray dirt that I blew off but I think you’re seeing the black double sided tape I have around the foam inserts to make them stay in the holes better.Yeah I dunno what’s up with the OBS. If I pop the rest of the pack and it all ends up being male I may ask them for a replacement pack of equal value. We’ll see. I don’t think I’ll pop the rest of the pack for a while.


----------



## althor (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have had some incredibly high male/female ratio with Greenpoint gear also. .


So you have gotten a lot of males and females but very few other pronouns?

seriously though, are you saying you are getting a lot of males, or a lot of females?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Who? Heisen?



Post 43,101


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2020)

Lots of boys


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 3, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Thanks! Yes, I've grown other GPS strains...
> 
> Bison Breath
> Ghost Town
> ...



What you think about tombstone? Flowering that one out now myself.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lots of boys


But just to clarify, only with OBS like the others stated?

Of the many packs I've run I've had slight more males then females. Say 53% to 47% , but I haven't run my OBS yet.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2020)

No, more like 75% or more on several strains like Dream Catcher and Cowboy Kush, still haven’t seen a female Cowboy Kussh, 0/5 all girls, two in the pack on Dream Catcher.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lots of boys


my experience so far

OBS — all male
pebble pusher — 3 male, one no germ, one female
Snake oil — 2 male, one mutant, two female

I’m glad I bought some feminized seeds. I’ve got 3 more regular strains, two already started and one on the way. I planted 7 tomahawk beans because I wanted at least two females. I’m expecting one or maybe two with the 5 copper chem seeds I planted. Yeah it feels like an uneven ratio with lots of males, but I only fucked with feminized seeds from nirvana before I found GPS. I don’t really have much experience with regular seeds from other breeders to compare.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> No, more like 75% or more on several strains like Dream Catcher and Cowboy Kush, still haven’t seen a female Cowboy Kussh, 0/5 all girls, two in the pack on Dream Catcher.


Went 2 for 2 on the dreamcatcher. Both female.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2020)

When we are growing poly hybreeds and super poly hybreeds and selfed poly super hybreeds that half male-half female thing gets lost and some really are half boy and half girl. Part of the package maybe.


----------



## daveybc (Feb 3, 2020)

2 packs of bisonbreath 22 seeds got 10 females 12 males. So that would be pretty accurate.

THe cake n chem seeds weren't of best quality but manage to pop 8 out of 11. Probably 1/2 looked a little sketched.
Tomahawk 12/12
Bridezilla 6/6



FluffsTravels said:


> But just to clarify, only with OBS like the others stated?
> 
> Of the many packs I've run I've had slight more males then females. Say 53% to 47% , but I haven't run my OBS yet.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2020)

Germination always near 100% with Greenpoint and vigor is mostly excellent.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Germination always near 100% with Greenpoint and vigor is mostly excellent.



Yes!


----------



## Khyber420 (Feb 3, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Thats a crazy long time for canada,the good old days you had a tracking number.Mine are pretty much 2 weeks..10 business days





gwheels said:


> 2 Pig Whistle (Red Headed STranger X Stardawg).
> 1 leans stardawg and 1 leans Red Headed Stranger. The
> 
> The December orders were REALLY late. I got mine Tuesday last week from a Cyber Tuesday sale.
> ...


Well the replacement order randomly arrived today, I'm happy!


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I have had some incredibly high male/female ratio with Greenpoint gear also. .


Yeah, I had one pack of Ghost towns that all turned out male. Damn, but I have a couple more packs here to go through... Other packs I've come across with high male:female ratio -

MACDawg
Bison Breath
Skydweller
Barn Burner
Orange Blossom Special

Others have been pretty much 50% or higher, with Jelly Pie being the best so far... 2 packs and went 18/22 pretty damn good, and kept one plant I have a few more JP packs left, I may give/trade them away since I found a JP that I really love!!!


----------



## nc208 (Feb 3, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Yeah, I had one pack of Ghost towns that all turned out male. Damn, but I have a couple more packs here to go through... Other packs I've come across with high male:female ratio -
> 
> MACDawg
> Bison Breath
> ...


My Skydweller was half and half, 6 females to 6 dudes.


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 3, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> What you think about tombstone? Flowering that one out now myself.


Tombstone turned out pretty nice for me. Veg stage was slow... but that was my fault. I didn't pay too much attention to the plant as my time was consumed with other bigger plants in the garden. My tombstone was med height, and leaned to the mother triangle kush plant. I have cloned that plant and I am growing it next to a triangle kush f1 (pirates of the emerald triangle) and a real triangle kush clone I've kept around for a bit now. very curious how each of these compare to each other. Triangle Kush is one of my favorite plants to smoke. Love the look, aroma, taste and effects.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 3, 2020)

More Cake n Chem, 62nd day/night. One has dragon colors.


----------



## Boosky (Feb 3, 2020)

gwheels said:


> 2 Pig Whistle (Red Headed STranger X Stardawg).
> 1 leans stardawg and 1 leans Red Headed Stranger. The
> 
> The December orders were REALLY late. I got mine Tuesday last week from a Cyber Tuesday sale.
> ...


Just popped a couple pig whistle myself. Hoping for a Haze leaner.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 3, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Just popped a couple pig whistle myself. Hoping for a Haze leaner.


Keep us posted on your Pig Whistle once they get going. thx


----------



## Boosky (Feb 4, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Keep us posted on your Pig Whistle once they get going. thx


Will do my friend.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 4, 2020)

For Day 5 they all are Super Quick in Growth wow


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 4, 2020)

Red = G-MOozy
Blue = Purple Cake 
Yellow = Black Banana Cookies


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 4, 2020)

G-MOozy ^^


Black Banana Cookies ^


Purple Cake ^^^

Flipped Jan. 11


----------



## led1k (Feb 5, 2020)

Why you make me click? Full size pretty please. Beauty plants man!


----------



## gwheels (Feb 5, 2020)

When you pop regular seeds. Do you think its always a 50 50 chance for a male or a female?

I have popped 5 and got 5 females....people pop 10 and get 9 males.


The next 5 i had were 4 male 1 female.

The odds of getting 10 out of 10 female or male is roughly 1 in 1000 based on probability

5 of 5 is about 1 in 30

But you would probably have to sprout 100 to diminish chance to get an accurate male to female ratio.

I wont be running them a bit i have a bunch of fems going on but i was curious


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Feb 5, 2020)

When is Greenpoint changing its name? Seems to me, Gu has sold to Heisen....Bitcoin bullshit, Florida address, Gu not making seeds. Why not announce your retirement and Heisens rebranding, that way we could give our info away at our own discretion. The FONZ is revving that bike, he's gonna make it.....this time.....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2020)

Sometimes I get 50% females here but not often. Just checking back and some strains were 3 or 4 girls in a pack and couldn’t really find a strain that went wildly high girl ratio. Did have some with 1 or 2. 

Had a couple Bodhi packs go that way but fewer. Never got a girl “The Fuzz” and got 1 female of 9 from Gorilla Bubble BX2 from Tony Greene. Even got males from Cannaventure Fems when things went funny there a while back.

BOG, Peak Seeds BC, Nirvana, DNA and Bad Dawg’s freebies have been consistently 50% female or more.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm a bit disappointed with some of the fems. Not because of quality, that's through the roof. These buds are a pair of scissors worst nightmare. 
Some are just plain and simple herms, actually for me I can confirm 3 of 4 plants so far. Those are ones that I ran from seed and threw balls HARD, this was my fault as there was a couple light leaks in the new winter setup, I fixed them and now and having some clones of the seed run hitting flower. No light leaks, happy healthy environment and green praying plants. Got 2 purple crash phenos, a rogue og and a wedding pie s1(clone run) at 3.5 weeks flower with many more clones from the seed run around the corner. I checked the undersides of the buds of those 4 at 3.5 weeks and roughly a dozen balls on the ROG, maybe 5 or 6 on each PC and zero on the wedding pie. I've now got other strains I've had around a while flowering with them(not GPS) and no balls or nanners on them, as usual. This is super frustrating considering I bought upwards of 8 different packs of the fems and they're all I have and currently dont have extra funds to go elsewhere but am almost afraid to run the rest of these fems. Time will tell what happens. Just keep a close eye on your plants, seems to be real hit and miss. A real danger to the garden though. Good luck everyone


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2020)

7 Hickok Haze have hit the paper towel sauna!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with some of the fems. Not because of quality, that's through the roof. These buds are a pair of scissors worst nightmare.
> Some are just plain and simple herms, actually for me I can confirm 3 of 4 plants so far. Those are ones that I ran from seed and threw balls HARD, this was my fault as there was a couple light leaks in the new winter setup, I fixed them and now and having some clones of the seed run hitting flower. No light leaks, happy healthy environment and green praying plants. Got 2 purple crash phenos, a rogue og and a wedding pie s1(clone run) at 3.5 weeks flower with many more clones from the seed run around the corner. I checked the undersides of the buds of those 4 at 3.5 weeks and roughly a dozen balls on the ROG, maybe 5 or 6 on each PC and zero on the wedding pie. I've now got other strains I've had around a while flowering with them(not GPS) and no balls or nanners on them, as usual. This is super frustrating considering I bought upwards of 8 different packs of the fems and they're all I have and currently dont have extra funds to go elsewhere but am almost afraid to run the rest of these fems. Time will tell what happens. Just keep a close eye on your plants, seems to be real hit and miss. A real danger to the garden though. Good luck everyone


Damn bro sorry to hear that. Imma dig in the stash fam and see what extra packs of regs I have and send you something!!! MY WORD


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 5, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> I'm a bit disappointed with some of the fems. Not because of quality, that's through the roof. These buds are a pair of scissors worst nightmare.
> Some are just plain and simple herms, actually for me I can confirm 3 of 4 plants so far. Those are ones that I ran from seed and threw balls HARD, this was my fault as there was a couple light leaks in the new winter setup, I fixed them and now and having some clones of the seed run hitting flower. No light leaks, happy healthy environment and green praying plants. Got 2 purple crash phenos, a rogue og and a wedding pie s1(clone run) at 3.5 weeks flower with many more clones from the seed run around the corner. I checked the undersides of the buds of those 4 at 3.5 weeks and roughly a dozen balls on the ROG, maybe 5 or 6 on each PC and zero on the wedding pie. I've now got other strains I've had around a while flowering with them(not GPS) and no balls or nanners on them, as usual. This is super frustrating considering I bought upwards of 8 different packs of the fems and they're all I have and currently dont have extra funds to go elsewhere but am almost afraid to run the rest of these fems. Time will tell what happens. Just keep a close eye on your plants, seems to be real hit and miss. A real danger to the garden though. Good luck everyone


That’s good to know because I’ve got a couple of their fems going. One of my last plants from nirvana grew nanners so I did a little extra work to seal out any stray light coming into my closet. I think it’s sealed up good but I’ll still be extra careful. The last time I got nanners they were sterile and nothing got seeded but I know that isn’t always the case. I’ll be bummed if I get balls/nanners on these more expensive seeds, but as long as I get one good, stable, non herming pheno I’ll be good. I’ve got this one ice cream punch pheno that’s growing huge and fast. Reminds me of the tangie from nirvana that nanner’d on me so I’ll be watching that one like a hawk.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 5, 2020)

led1k said:


> Why you make me click? Full size pretty please. Beauty plants man!



He posted thumbnails because he was being polite!

It's rude to post 4 or 5 full-sized images, and the pages take too long to serve up. If a member wants to view the full-sized image, they can click on it.

Duh.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 5, 2020)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> When is Greenpoint changing its name? Seems to me, Gu has sold to Heisen....Bitcoin bullshit, Florida address, Gu not making seeds. Why not announce your retirement and Heisens rebranding, that way we could give our info away at our own discretion. The FONZ is revving that bike, he's gonna make it.....this time.....


You've got it exactly backwards, friend. Gu couldn't shut up Heisen last year, back when Heisen was his most vocal and persistent critic.

So instead, he bought Heisen. $185,000 a year to make seeds, is the figure Heisen told me in mail, when asking me to back off of criticizing Gu, saying "he's my boss, man! ". Heisen now finds himself grabbing his ankles and asking for more, please. 

The irony is delicious.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 5, 2020)

Oops. Rude Boi here. I won't post 4 or more large pics again.

67 days and none of the Copper Chem's or Cake n Chem's are ready to come down though some are very close. By the weekend, some will be coming down. I still can't get over how many winner's of both strains we have. We're definitely going to need to some THC testing to cull some. Though it likely lowers the yield of our room by doing a pheno hunt, I think will run two or three plants of the 10 to 15 winners a second time to fully evaluate each. It would be nice to keep 3 winners of each strain with all three showing different growth traits and most importantly different psychoactive effects.

I'm on the road but here are some not so great pics (lights on with no lens) of a Copper Chem that has become a standout. This one is a behemoth in it's own right. Unlike the previous behemoth with about 8 ginormous tops with green leaves, this one has more tops that aren't quite as big but with dragon colors. Unlike the behemoth, this one had at least one top that had to bent down. This one may actually end up yielding more. Also, this is the only Copper that smells like grapes, and it's extra resinous. We now have one Cake and one Copper that are throwing grape odors.


LMAO, can someone pay me 185k to breed seeds. I'll be grateful to my employer as well. *what a concept*


----------



## hillbill (Feb 5, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Oops. Rude Boi here. I won't post 4 or more large pics again.
> 
> 67 days and none of the Copper Chem's or Cake n Chem's are ready to come down though some are very close. By the weekend, some will be coming down. I still can't get over how many winner's of both strains we have. We're definitely going to need to some THC testing to cull some. Though it likely lowers the yield of our room by doing a pheno hunt, I think will run two or three plants of the 10 to 15 winners a second time to fully evaluate each. It would be nice to keep 3 winners of each strain with all three showing different growth traits and most importantly different psychoactive effects.
> 
> ...


Thank you, really.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Thank you, really.


No worries, man. I didn't know it was thing based on other's postings; as well as myself never having a problem uploading pages. And I was like the other person said, "why am I clicking on thumb nails. Be proud of your work." Lol. Trump needs to get on that high speed internet for all he was talking about last night.


----------



## genuity (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, friend. Gu couldn't shut up Heisen last year, back when Heisen was his most vocal and persistent critic.
> 
> So instead, he bought Heisen. $185,000 a year to make seeds, is the figure Heisen told me in mail, when asking me to back off of criticizing Gu, saying "he's my boss, man! ". Heisen now finds himself grabbing his ankles and asking for more, please.
> 
> The irony is delicious.



Full circle.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 5, 2020)

I guess the frog trusted the snake after all....


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 5, 2020)

Repent, the end is extremely fucking nigh. *he said sarcastically*


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 5, 2020)

Some many Cake n Chem pics to salivate over, so little time.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 5, 2020)

The two cake n chems I've tried were killer. Seems like wc shines in that cross.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 5, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> The two cake n chems I've tried were killer. Seems like wc shines in that cross.


It definitely adds some shine to the ones that lean Chem, but yes, I have found the WC shines through.


----------



## led1k (Feb 5, 2020)

rollitup said:


> He posted thumbnails because he was being polite!
> 
> It's rude to post 4 or 5 full-sized images, and the pages take too long to serve up. If a member wants to view the full-sized image, they can click on it.
> 
> Duh.


Point taken but in this case it was only 3 images


----------



## randallb (Feb 5, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, friend. Gu couldn't shut up Heisen last year, back when Heisen was his most vocal and persistent critic.
> 
> So instead, he bought Heisen. $185,000 a year to make seeds, is the figure Heisen told me in mail, when asking me to back off of criticizing Gu, saying "he's my boss, man! ". Heisen now finds himself grabbing his ankles and asking for more, please.
> 
> The irony is delicious.


Dude, you're a narc...........certainly not trustworthy. Step back and look at what you're doing. For your own sake. Nobody's buying seeds from a narc.


----------



## .YG. (Feb 5, 2020)

randallb said:


> Dude, you're a narc...........certainly not trustworthy. Step back and look at what you're doing. For your own sake. Nobody's buying seeds from a narc.


 this sums it up well. Thank you for speaking up randallb.


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 5, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> No worries, man. I didn't know it was thing based on other's postings; as well as myself never having a problem uploading pages. And I was like the other person said, "why am I clicking on thumb nails. Be proud of your work." Lol. Trump needs to get on that high speed internet for all he was talking about last night.


Thumbnails from me from now on too... I too have been rude... too many times!!! hehheeh...


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 5, 2020)

Pffft. That narc shit is absolute garbage. I rarely entertain this nonsense because I truly believe the majority of members are smart enough to do see thru Heisens gas lighting. I have no idea whats going on with Amos but I'd be more concerned about the one who lacks credibility having my info than Amos.

And those screenshots on CPs are just more smoke and mirrors. Same shit Heisens been pulling since he first joined the forums.

And for the record. I've never had a post deleted by a mod, so if anyone has anything to say to me, grow a spine and just say it...without using a sock account to hide behind. Though I will admit, the whole "Tangeine nightmare" retort was good for a laugh. Just don't expect me have sympathy for people that try to play both sides of the fence...especially when they fall and end up with picket up their ass.


----------



## .YG. (Feb 6, 2020)

So you feel devulging person information as a third party on the open internet is acceptable, no matter what was said in private...?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

.YG. said:


> So you feel devulging person information as a third party on the open internet is acceptable, no matter what was said in private...?
> View attachment 4472944


What "private" info was divulged? I didn't see anyone info posted, at least not here and I was present when most of this went down in real time.

Unless of course we're talking about the countless times Heisen has shared screenshots of private messages.


----------



## .YG. (Feb 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> What "private" info was divulged? I didn't see anyone info posted, at least not here and I was present when most of this went down in real time.
> 
> Unless of course we're talking about the countless times Heisen has shared screenshots of private messages.


So because he did it before it's okay now? Just saying i thought Amos was better than that. Dropping someone's salary, which should never have been shared anyway, is not right. If you dont see that then im glad we don't know each other.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

.YG. said:


> Just saying i thought Amos was better than that.


Oh, hi, "new member".


----------



## .YG. (Feb 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Oh, hi, "new member".


Couldn't remember my login, I'm yougrow. Not hiding. 
So yeah hi...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2020)

Well, for a 185k... he's got motivation to keep up the good work.

Runtz x Stardawg. I want it now.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

.YG. said:


> So because he did it before it's okay now? Just saying i thought Amos was better than that. Dropping someone's salary, which should never have been shared anyway, is not right. If you dont see that then im glad we don't know each other.


No one needs to drop Heisens phony salary. He and his wife took care of that in the politics sections. Every day whimpering on for attention, boasting nonstop about shit I would never disclose...all for the sake of what? Trying to lend credibility where there is none? To finally get a response he could screenshot to gaslight with? C'mon man.

I've been reserved about a lot of this shit up until now and I've done my best not to entertain this nonsense but when Heisen decided to use my grief, the death of MY daughter, to raise his platform, I lost all respect. I don't rub elbows with people like that and I never will. And I don't need a fake account to speak up about it.


----------



## .YG. (Feb 6, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> And I don't need a fake account to speak up about it.


...


Tangerine_ said:


> I've done my best not to entertain this nonsense but when Heisen decided to use my grief, the death of MY daughter, to raise his platform


 what's this your going on about. I offer my condolences however. 


Tangerine_ said:


> I lost all respect. I don't rub elbows with people like that and I never will.


 completely understandable if what you say is fact. I must have missed the former apparently.


FluffsTravels said:


> Runtz x Stardawg.


I'm with this.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, friend. Gu couldn't shut up Heisen last year, back when Heisen was his most vocal and persistent critic.
> 
> So instead, he bought Heisen. $185,000 a year to make seeds, is the figure Heisen told me in mail, when asking me to back off of criticizing Gu, saying "he's my boss, man! ". Heisen now finds himself grabbing his ankles and asking for more, please.
> 
> The irony is delicious.



Id have to be paid more than that to deal with all the trolls, narcs, bitches and backstabbers like you.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 6, 2020)

Have Y'all gotten tats of heisenbeans logo yet?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 6, 2020)

Do people even know what a narc is? WTF. If heisen told someone what he is paid by Gu then that is his OWN fuckup for letting the cat out of the bag.

People throwing around the term narc incorrectly is fucking stupid and makes them look even dumber.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn bro sorry to hear that. Imma dig in the stash fam and see what extra packs of regs I have and send you something!!! MY WORD


That's an extremely kind offer, the world needs more people with that kind of heart. You're awesome Vato


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do people even know what a narc is? WTF. If heisen told someone what he is paid by Gu then that is his OWN fuckup for letting the cat out of the bag.
> 
> People throwing around the term narc incorrectly is fucking stupid and makes them look even dumber.


And if they believe Gu is paying him that they’re even stupider!!! Where do all these heisen band wagoners come from?


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2020)

Hopefully lil logic & gu~sen give me photo credit 
Banning people cause they "wont stick up for me"
Erasing threads w/great info & pics
Reading dm's & posting private messages
Erasing posts of shitty stuff you say to people
That place sounds like a hoot
Sounds like lil logic learned some stuff over there on his knees begging for cuts on da farm


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> That’s a hilarious photo. Mind if I use it?


Sure -it will fit right in seamlessly-
Raindance pre lil logic


----------



## Boosky (Feb 6, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 7 Hickok Haze have hit the paper towel sauna!


You will like this one! Had one pheno that was frosty as all get out!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Where do all these heisen band wagoners come from?


Many are from Roll It Up or The Farm....


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

I wonder if this is part of his pay? & why is he acting like a disgruntled employee? 


Ima go on vacation for a "week" I'll be back..

He has members that try to post my addy,one even post tracking screenshot from my town.... so yeah,that place has a few "dry snitches "

The people he just kicked to the curb,for not "standing up for him/using knee-pads"
It all seems like deja vu.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2020)

genuity said:


> View attachment 4473058
> 
> I wonder if this is part of his pay? & why is he acting like a disgruntled employee?
> View attachment 4473059
> ...


Shit crazy. You would think someone “supposedly” making almost 200k a year wouldn’t even have time for us PEON’s. Something is really wrong with this new generation of dudes. But I’m willing to bet my last dollar off the internet they’re peaceful beings!!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 6, 2020)

Gotta do some sifting for plant info anymore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> And if they believe Gu is paying him that they’re even stupider!!! Where do all these heisen band wagoners come from?


Some of us smelled the coffee a long time ago. 

I broke ties with Gu & Heisen because I don't do business with people who are sloppy and unprofessional.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 6, 2020)

.YG. said:


> ...
> what's this your going on about. I offer my condolences however.
> completely understandable if what you say is fact. I must have missed the former apparently.
> 
> I'm with this.


The posts are still up. And thank you. I can respect that. The members here (some I talk to outside of the forums) helped me more than I could ever express in words. But by sharing that grief, I also provided the ammo used to come at me when defending Gu and the members here.

And I may have verbally smacked Heisens sock accounts around (mostly in the politics section). I'll own that. I have a son serving in the infantry so I do take exception when idiots pound the war drum while disparaging our vets and service members. Its unnecessary. They get used as political pawns enough...from both sides.


genuity said:


> View attachment 4473058
> 
> I wonder if this is part of his pay? & why is he acting like a disgruntled employee?
> View attachment 4473059
> ...


The fucking irony of that - one of the biggest loudmouths over CP actually has posted about some real narc shit on the Farm. And peeps over there are openly trading with him.

I'm going to bow out now and wish everyone the best. If Canal street has something they seek, cool. I just hope they know enough to protect their identity with extreme prejudice.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu's gonna turn Heisen into Howard Hughes.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2020)

Boosky said:


> You will like this one! Had one pheno that was frosty as all get out!


I have several of the haze/sativa crosses. They are some of the most intriguing to me.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 6, 2020)

I mentioned I had trouble germinating gmoozy on chuckers a long while ago. holy shit I was called the most deragatory names in existence, like a fkin idiot retard that dont know wtf im doing after 25 years of doing this on a daily basis...

Ill still buy the seeds if I want it but jeeezzz

Never went back


----------



## randallb (Feb 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do people even know what a narc is? WTF. If heisen told someone what he is paid by Gu then that is his OWN fuckup for letting the cat out of the bag.
> 
> People throwing around the term narc incorrectly is fucking stupid and makes them look even dumber.


 Change narc to rat. Does that feel better?


----------



## nc208 (Feb 6, 2020)

randallb said:


> Change narc to rat. Does that feel better?


Same shit different day.

If it were me who ran GPS I'd be pissed at my employee who spilled that info. Not some random dude on the net whose simply parroting the info.
The rat in this case was Heisen who told Amos. Feel better friend?

Albeit if this is all even true??


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 6, 2020)

I'd Lord Beerus Hakai his sorry ass for Dry Snitching


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 6, 2020)

Interesting comments. I’m beginning to see a clearer picture of why some people feel the way they do. Some of it’s troubling. This next part bugs me way more than the pic issue —




dakilla187 said:


> I mentioned I had trouble germinating gmoozy on chuckers a long while ago. holy shit I was called the most deragatory names in existence, like a fkin idiot retard that dont know wtf im doing after 25 years of doing this on a daily basis...
> 
> Ill still buy the seeds if I want it but jeeezzz
> 
> Never went back


Fuck people that can’t be respectful, courteous, and helpful. Fuck em. Some people can’t handle success. They get a little success and suddenly think they’re god’s gift to whatever industry they’re in and start shitting all over the little people. When I saw all the posts about the pics and people raising hell over that, I thought it was odd and didn’t understand. I now see that this is only a small part of a much bigger pattern of general asshole behavior, and I understand completely why people feel the way they do. I’m like dakilla187. I’ll get the seeds I want, but some of this stuff just makes me shake my head. Just because this is an industry full of potheads doesn’t make it any less legitimate. Hell I would love to enter the professional level of cannabis growing, and I’m gonna act like a professional through all of my experience. This attitude served me well in construction. I wouldn’t have gotten as far as I have, at age 33 running commercial jobs with crews of people, some that are older or that have been doing it for longer, if I didn’t act with courtesy and professionalism and take my work seriously. I’ll put up with a lot, but I saw the two things I consider mortal sins of decency mentioned here — being rude and unhelpful and gossiping about confidential info. Those are two things I just can’t tolerate. If you’re respectful and discreet I’ll look the other way on a lot of stuff, like the pics, but this is like an honor code thing to me. I’ll still buy their gear because I think it’s the best stuff for the price, but I won’t try to defend them anymore.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Talk about deleting stuff. I posted about having sniffles in 3 threads and 2 were deleted. 

Sniffles...............with the finger.......................was deleted 

No one cares. I could have the corbonavirus or something. Wasn't political or trolly. I wanted some hugs. Now today my throat hurts and it's hard to breath. 

Then I come here and see people arguing over seeds like it means something. But all of you are healthy and feel great. While I suffer from possible corbonavirus. Don't worry tho. I got some fire seeds for ya. I'll send em off right away. Don't worry I used gloves to pack em


----------



## randallb (Feb 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Same shit different day.
> 
> If it were me who ran GPS I'd be pissed at my employee who spilled that info. Not some random dude on the net whose simply parroting the info.
> The rat in this case was Heisen who told Amos. Feel better friend?
> ...


 Yeah I feel better you'r like one of those standup clown punching bags....

So should someone retaliate by posting Amos's address? He was stupid enough to give it out, so by your own words and reasoning you'd be ok with outing that right? 

That's OK right?


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Talk about deleting stuff. I posted about having sniffles in 3 threads and 2 were deleted.
> 
> Sniffles...............with the finger.......................was deleted
> 
> ...


Ok (hotwierd)
These sock accounts stink like poo


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)

randallb said:


> Yeah I feel better you'r like one of those standup clown punching bags....
> 
> So should someone retaliate by posting Amos's address? He was stupid enough to give it out, so by your own words and reasoning you'd be ok with outing that right?
> 
> That's OK right?


Apples & oranges. 
You aren't very smart, but keep trying. 

You try soooo hard...


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

genuity said:


> Ok (hotwierd)
> These sock accounts stink like poo


Handy wipes do the trick every time


----------



## randallb (Feb 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Apples & oranges.
> You aren't very smart, but keep trying.
> 
> You try soooo hard...


It is and it isn't. Anyway, I'm done with it.


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 6, 2020)

A lot of crying goes on in this thread, 

glad I don’t no the background on GU or Heisen all I know is I bought fem seeds and grew some really good bud with no hermies at all?

So for them that won’t give gps a shot becuz of whatever happen in the past is losing out.. 

that Amos shit is weak as fuck like I said about crying earlier you all spread gossip like females, 

Wow! here are some Pics what this thread should be filled of... funny thing is I see tons of awesome pics and no one even noticed them! or they do! and it makes them even more mad lmao HATERS!


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 6, 2020)

Wasn’t even gonna say anything but i’m Lmao at all the Heisen fanboys running in to defend him and they don’t even know why he had a whole temper tantrum on Monday and why he’s still mad. Dude still checking up on a site he has said he was done with 100 times, even while. All he does is call somebody a hater or a liar while also giving a sob story on how hard he works, repeatedly. Go back to chuckers with your lord and savior who can do no wrong. @Problem11 aka promedz




Guess what the asshole did after all that, banned me. Then got rid of any mod that didn’t delete that post he responded “cunt” to. lmao but he got that “fire” so who cares about how he acts, right?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

Problem11 said:


> A lot of crying goes on in this thread,
> 
> glad I don’t no the background on GU or Heisen all I know is I bought fem seeds and grew some really good bud with no hermies at all?
> 
> ...


Nice pics @promedz. I doubt you get banned for the post - it would have to be a bit more ballsy, I think

Promedz said: 

Just posted some pics over at riu and a little
Message lol think I might get banned since I Just called them all females who cry a lot! No offense to any ladies on this site... smh


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 6, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Wasn’t even gonna say anything but i’m Lmao at all the Heisen fanboys running in to defend him and they don’t even know why he had a whole temper tantrum on Monday and why he’s still mad. Dude still checking up on a site he has said he was done with 100 times, even while. All he does is call somebody a hater or a liar while also giving a sob story on how hard he works, repeatedly. Go back to chuckers with your lord and savior who can do no wrong. @Problem11 aka promedz
> View attachment 4473400
> View attachment 4473407
> 
> Guess what the asshole did after all that, banned me. Then got rid of any mod that didn’t delete that post he responded “cunt” to. lmao but he got that “fire” so who cares about how he acts, right?


See @promedz - that's how to be 'ballsy'


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> See @promedz - that's how to be 'ballsy'


Grown men hiding behind burner accounts to “defend” another grown man on a website they claim to hate. The blind leading the blind.


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 6, 2020)

My balls are big and they hang low! Wish I knew my account info here. but truth is when chuckers paradise came out I joined it and was so happy to be away from all the dick riding that goes on in this place.


not a burner account it’s 5 years old! Only reason I logged back in was to give my two cents, someone that actually has no beef with GU or Heisen and just liked what he ran!

Reading about 5 pages back is so funny to me! you shouldn’t even comment on my post even if I name dropped you! I’m so glad I never gave you my address for seeds becuz you would fold with the slightest pressure! Seems to me like your mad that he produces way better Bud than you have ever and you been working on yours forever
Seems like while he just came in and shut it down with females! Don’t be saltybe happy for someone and maybe you will Do good too!


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 6, 2020)

This place is like a seniors old folks home compared to chuckers paradise sorry to say!

Aka big dick balls hanging PROMEDZ


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 6, 2020)

Yeah @evergreengardener I’m with you. I now know all the backstory and have given my opinion on it. I think the world could really benefit from a little good old professional courtesy in places where there isn’t usually any. In other words the old “can’t we all just get along” line. Be nice to each other and grow them trees. That’s all I’m gonna say. Anyway another pack of beans came in the mail today and I’m about to get them started. I wanted the chem pie but this was my second choice. I’ll probably keep buying a pack or two every time there’s a sale. All the drama aside I can’t complain about the gear or the process of obtaining it.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 6, 2020)

Dats my bike punk!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Wasn’t even gonna say anything but i’m Lmao at all the Heisen fanboys running in to defend him and they don’t even know why he had a whole temper tantrum on Monday and why he’s still mad. Dude still checking up on a site he has said he was done with 100 times, even while. All he does is call somebody a hater or a liar while also giving a sob story on how hard he works, repeatedly. Go back to chuckers with your lord and savior who can do no wrong. @Problem11 aka promedz
> 
> View attachment 4473428
> View attachment 4473429
> ...


Heisen is the biggest fraud there is. His whole being is fake. All he does is self other breeders strains and sell seeds from them. Chuckers Paradise was Gens name from way back and his hoe ass knew that and went named his fake cult following site that. But to put the cherry on top of it all. You called GPS every name under the sun then bowed down and kissed the chucks like a whole hoe outchea. So yea that’s the lame they coming on here defending. Wasn’t selling shit on his own site so he bit the tip and became Gu’s hoe!!!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Grown men hiding behind burner accounts to “defend” another grown man on a website they claim to hate. The blind leading the blind.


I approve this message


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Heisen is the biggest fraud there is. His whole being is fake. All he does is self other breeders strains and sell seeds from them. Chuckers Paradise was Gens name from way back and his hoe ass knew that and went named his fake cult following site that. But to put the cherry on top of it all. You called GPS every name under the sun then bowed down and kissed the chucks like a whole hoe outchea. So yea that’s the lame they coming on here defending. Wasn’t selling shit on his own site so he bit the tip and became Gu’s hoe!!!


Oh stop it already poo slinger. I do agree the website name is lame tho. He should change it


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


That's a juicy baby!! Grats


----------



## genuity (Feb 6, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Heisen is the biggest fraud there is. His whole being is fake. All he does is self other breeders strains and sell seeds from them. Chuckers Paradise was Gens name from way back and his hoe ass knew that and went named his fake cult following site that. But to put the cherry on top of it all. You called GPS every name under the sun then bowed down and kissed the chucks like a whole hoe outchea. So yea that’s the lame they coming on here defending. Wasn’t selling shit on his own site so he bit the tip and became Gu’s hoe!!!


The truth about that,is I truly did not give a damn about it,I did not name my site that name for a reason.
Chuckers Paradise is just a thread on this here fine site(rollitup.com)
It's a logo for my seed packs(cause I was using sandwich bags)
It is strange that he picked that name,but that's on him(gots to be hard to say that on a regular basis) welcome to chuckers paradise.

I do not even think of dude,but then he sends emails to get my attention


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


Welcome to the club. Put your time in. Around a year she'll realize you exist and it won't matter where mom is, as much. 15-18 months is when prime daddy time begins, but you gotta earn their love. You aren't mom.(especially if they're breast fed)

Also, sleep when she sleeps.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


Congrats on the baby bro


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 6, 2020)

Congrats!!! My baby girl just turned two in January. Wake ups and bedtimes are daddy/daughter times at my house. Oh, and don't cheap out on changing diapers, wives dig diaper changing guys.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2020)

Problem11 said:


> Wow! here are some Pics what this thread should be filled of... funny thing is I see tons of awesome pics and no one even noticed them! or they do! and it makes them even more mad lmao HATERS!


Thank you. This is why I'm here. Beautiful pics, man.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


Congrats!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> 15-18 months is prime daddy time,


Way more prime daddy time than this the whole toddler stage is great! That age frame is when you will here her call you daddy for the first time @Gu~ your whole life is about to change as that little girl wraps you around her finger 3x over lol. But you’ll love every minute.



Just a little piece of assholeness that my father gave me when I had a daughter! “When you have a son you only have to worry about one dick but you are having a girl and with a daughter you have to worry about the whole world of dicks” . Lmao enjoy man they grow fast!!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 6, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Way more prime daddy time than this the whole toddler stage is great! That age frame is when you will here her call you daddy for the first time @Gu~ your whole life is about to change as that little girl wraps you around her finger 3x over lol. But you’ll love every minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little piece of assholeness that my father gave me when I had a daughter! When you have a son you only have to worry about one dick with a daughter you have to worry about the whole world of dicks . Lmao enjoy man they grow fast!!


I'll edit. I meant that's when it really begins.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 6, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## randallb (Feb 6, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Way more prime daddy time than this the whole toddler stage is great! That age frame is when you will here her call you daddy for the first time @Gu~ your whole life is about to change as that little girl wraps you around her finger 3x over lol. But you’ll love every minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little piece of assholeness that my father gave me when I had a daughter! When you have a son you only have to worry about one dick with a daughter you have to worry about the whole world of dicks . Lmao enjoy man they grow fast!!


It's always good on their first date to be cleaning your guns out on the porch...........naked or just looking depraved will work. 

Congrats Gu. You blink and she's 20. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2020)

randallb said:


> It's always good on their first date to be cleaning your guns out on the porch...........naked or just looking depraved will work.
> 
> Congrats Gu. You blink and she's 20. Enjoy every minute!


Nothing like a chaperoned first date to the range so he can see for himself yolu can hit him at 200 yards without effort haha


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


I have pics that show HOW it all happened


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm still waiting for a reply from Heisen about where my beans are I purchased directly from his site.
He said he'd check and get back to me 'in a second' about a week ago and that was after my first email went unanswered.

I bought some of his gear from GPS at same time. The money for the GPS and Heisen orders were were received the same day according to tracking. I've long since received the gear from GPS. 

At least Gu delivers.


----------



## f series (Feb 7, 2020)

You better get some mittens for the drool and face scratching. Like x100


----------



## hillbill (Feb 7, 2020)

6 Hickok Haze have hit the dirt in red Solos! Thought I had 7 but 2 could be in the same Solo. Note to self, don’t plant before Folgers Black Silk. All had at least cracked. Very small seeds typical of Haze related plants. Time to get some Sativas rolling on my hill.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 7, 2020)

Some space gorilla flipped dec 27.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 7, 2020)

Eagle Scout filling in. Top notch plants bred by GU/Heisen


----------



## Boosky (Feb 7, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Yay it’s a 9lb 2oz Baby Girl!
> Thanks for all the support through the years from my family to yours!


That’s a big baby! Congrats!


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

Very disappointed in green point so far I’ve tried to 15 regular seeds and they just don’t wanna live I got a replacement pack the new valley Chem. If they don’t live every time I get a notification from this forum I’ll be talking bad about them, gu, or hussien whoever selling this bullshit


----------



## soaked in sweat (Feb 7, 2020)

here's a couple shots of how the outdoor cookies n chem turned out.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Very disappointed in green point so far I’ve tried to 15 regular seeds and they just don’t wanna live I got a replacement pack the new valley Chem. If they don’t live every time I get a notification from this forum I’ll be talking bad about them, gu, or hussien whoever selling this bullshit


Let's see some pics.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow how many people take pictures of dead seedlings? You know what I’ll take a picture of one survivor if it’s alive I haven’t been home yet


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Wow how many people take pictures of dead seedlings? You know what I’ll take a picture of one survivor if it’s alive I haven’t been home yet


How did you germinate them? Did you put them under a humidity dome?


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Wow how many people take pictures of dead seedlings? You know what I’ll take a picture of one survivor if it’s alive I haven’t been home yet


If I popped 15 seeds from the same breeder and every one of them kept dying, I think I'd take a pic. For science, at least. Especially if I was as mad as you seem to be.

For instance, look at these seedlings, they get a couple inches tall and then die.

I wasn't attacking you. Viability and lack of vigor are not common problems with their reg seeds, is all. That's why I asked for pics.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 7, 2020)

Yeah, I slightly overstated my 100% germ rate with GPS, but for this recent pheno hunt... 81 out of 82. Previous runs also about 99%. But I've never had a problem with any seeds popping. Old school paper towel method.

For those of you following along, tomorrow will be 70 days. It looks like many of the 14 Cake n Chem's will finally be ready and some of the Copper's. Can't wait.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 7, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Lucky 7's recently uppoted to 2 gallon pot. Two more week of veg before flip. View attachment 4459471


a thirsty Lucky 7's right before flip



Not a lot of information about this strain so I'll do my best to update every 2 weeks. In other news, 1 off my City Slickers is for sure a boy while the verdict is out on the other.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 7, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I'm still waiting for a reply from Heisen about where my beans are I purchased directly from his site.


An update to this: Heisen replied, explained the mix up, and is making it right with a few extras so I'm more than satisfied with that response.

All good.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Very disappointed in green point so far I’ve tried to 15 regular seeds and they just don’t wanna live I got a replacement pack the new valley Chem. If they don’t live every time I get a notification from this forum I’ll be talking bad about them, gu, or hussien whoever selling this bullshit



How you try to Germ the Seeds?


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> You both can share experiences. And if we can help with advice let her know. Shes got plenty of grow knowledge. Also with our nursery shes been doing organic fruit trees. She just started key lime trees. For me second round on them there more difficult. Shes got it figured out this time.


. Update: 5 wks now got a few close ups. Trichombs coming in very heavy. Doing a few different things. A thought that came to me and it’s working better than any ive grown before. Last time we grown smoke ( Bud ) was over 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey guys wife is looking. For any seed supplier that carries anything with cake flaver that is 90 to 95% sativa she working on a strain she’s putting together we’ve had no luck so far finding. Any leads would be great we both think you all are some good great fun growers. And when we take that ride to co. To meet them dudes. Seriously our treat with a good atmosphere and fine eats we will get to know a few Fun people on the forum. ( yes the old guy and wife. Its our treat. ).


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> If I popped 15 seeds from the same breeder and every one of them kept dying, I think I'd take a pic. For science, at least. Especially if I was as mad as you seem to be.
> 
> For instance, look at these seedlings, they get a couple inches tall and then die.
> 
> I wasn't attacking you. Viability and lack of vigor are not common problems with their reg seeds, is all. That's why I asked for pics.


Yeah I know it’s just frustrating as hell wasted almost a whole month for the seedlings to keep dying


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah I know it’s just frustrating as hell wasted almost a whole month for the seedlings to keep dying


Here’s three, ones holding on and the other don’t wanna fully sprout and the biggest one, shit it’s the first one to actually grow some


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

And this is not my first rodeo I do the soak for 12 hrs then wet paper towel and and like quarter inch tap I use happy frog with a little h2o2 and ro water, I know what I’m doing and it’s nothing different than what I’m doing now


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> And this is not my first rodeo I do the soak for 12 hrs then wet paper towel and and like quarter inch tap I use happy frog with a little h2o2 and ro water, I know what I’m doing and it’s nothing different than what I’m doing now View attachment 4474195View attachment 4474195


Very frustrating. The wife always does the germinating. She does it different. But always get them growing. We had three that definitely was not going to make it we tried a few things and they grew. When she gets back I’ll get her to share with you and hopefully one of the many things we did to get them going could be of help to you. One time we had to take tweezers and pull the outer shell off they wasn’t able to shed it. They was about to die It’s strange but most seem to have there own weird way of needing a little helping hand and some do just great.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 7, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> Very frustrating. The wife always does the germinating. She does it different. But always get them growing. We had three that definitely was not going to make it we tried a few things and they grew. When she gets back I’ll get her to share with you and hopefully one of the many things we did to get them going could be of help to you. One time we had to take tweezers and pull the outer shell off they wasn’t able to shed it. They was about to die It’s strange but most seem to have there own weird way of needing a little helping hand and some do just great.


Thanks I’m willing to try something new if it works and yes I had to pull shells of too ,appreciate you


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 7, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Thanks I’m willing to try something new if it works and yes I had to pull shells of too ,appreciate you


Were back home. She’s looking at your pics now.


----------



## Bolt7881 (Feb 8, 2020)

We only use distilled water and it has been one of the beneficial things that always seems to work. We let our tap roots grow over an inch before we put in soil, and we soak our soil with distilled water at least one hour before planting. The distilled water adds nothing extra to the soil that could slow them down, due to the different types of soils. We watch them constantly for any signs of growth or problems. Depending some signs can be easy to read while others can be challenging. We use distilled to stay neutral from any added problems.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 8, 2020)

Couldn't look Helathyer my GPS Lady's... Day 9 here. The Sour Cookies (in the white cups) little behind but that's the Genetics nothing wrong here  couple Days before i transplant them in Beer Cups. I am very Happy so Far.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 8, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Wow how many people take pictures of dead seedlings? You know what I’ll take a picture of one survivor if it’s alive I haven’t been home yet



Sounds like it sprouted just fine. After that its up to u. Ive never heard of someone sprouting 15 and not one lived. Thats all on you. Maybe you need to sharpen your skills on sprouting.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 8, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s three, ones holding on and the other don’t wanna fully sprout and the biggest one, shit it’s the first one to actually grow some View attachment 4474189View attachment 4474189View attachment 4474190View attachment 4474191



Looks to me the seeds sprouted just fine. You could have a pathogen in your soil or a pest.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 8, 2020)

Bolt7881 said:


> Very frustrating. The wife always does the germinating. She does it different. But always get them growing. We had three that definitely was not going to make it we tried a few things and they grew. When she gets back I’ll get her to share with you and hopefully one of the many things we did to get them going could be of help to you. One time we had to take tweezers and pull the outer shell off they wasn’t able to shed it. They was about to die It’s strange but most seem to have there own weird way of needing a little helping hand and some do just great.



Having a helmet on after sprouting is very common and something ive always seen for 30 yrs of growing. 

If your gonna pull it off spritz it with water every few min for 30 min and the shell will soften up and will slide right off.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Could be damping off, about the only way I’ve lost any amount of seedlings, I have had them survive my foliar spray of clear Windex.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Could be damping off, about the only way I’ve lost any amount of seedlings, I have had them survive my foliar spray of clear Windex.


Exactly what i was thinking. Damp off is killing them


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Feb 8, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, friend.


LOL that post was musings that touched a nerve lol. I got answered when I posted on greenpoint forum, oopsie, my bad. anyhow as I get the facts, I just look forward like a weatherman. OK everyone knows the drama around Heisen vs. Gu.... now Heisen is working/partnering/ for/with Greenpoint correct? A previous post from GU (scroll back) stated "Heisen was doing the breeding for Greenpoint. Regular and fems" so I am just asking and musing about what is going on. Why i I post? Hey I am not a stockmarket insider, but IF Gu is not breeding any longer, then all those seed collectors/resellers will be watching what comes out of the changes. Greenpoint seeds state Gu and Greenpoint continue to breed seeds, Gu is not retiring nor did they sell to anyone, but that convo (I had last night with greenpoint forum) has been deleted. I am a customer at Greenpoint, I have/do grow their gear, and I think it is some of the best value on the seed market today. But when Gu and co. dwell in the world of media exposure, fandome and followers dote on every move their 'idols' make. It should be expected that questioning and 'rumours' will also proliferate. I associate all that is Greenpoint as Gu, I believe its called something like branding... The canna industry is all about growth, diversification, acquisition and change, right?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Having a helmet on after sprouting is very common and something ive always seen for 30 yrs of growing.
> 
> If your gonna pull it off spritz it with water every few min for 30 min and the shell will soften up and will slide right off.


The way to eliminate seedlings from having helmets is to put them in the medium with the tap pointing up.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 8, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> The way to eliminate seedlings from having helmets is to put them in the medium with the tap pointing up.


Lots of guys just plant the seed and don’t soak or paper towel them until they germinate


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Viva paper towel in a ziplock here.
However, truck farms put those seeds right in the ground.
However, most of their seeds aren’t $10 each either.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 8, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Lots of guys just plant the seed and don’t soak or paper towel them until they germinate



Soaking ore Paper Towel are not ideal. I planting the Seeds direct in the Medium ore in Rootcubes and 4-6 Days the Seedlings are breaking out. Why taking the Risk to Hurting the Roots.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 8, 2020)

Minimal risk there.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 8, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Minimal risk there.


Keeping it 100!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Lots of guys just plant the seed and don’t soak or paper towel them until they germinate





Fiete said:


> Soaking ore Paper Towel are not ideal. I planting the Seeds direct in the Medium ore in Rootcubes and 4-6 Days the Seedlings are breaking out. Why taking the Risk to Hurting the Roots.


My fav is a Double Wrap™ on the router. (Paper towel + coffee filter, in a ziploc sandwich bag)

Our router is slightly warm, which it turns out is the ideal temp for germination. 

-- edit --
Why the coffee filter, you ask?
Roots have a tough time penetrating plain ol paper coffee filters -- so they don't get stuck in the paper towel.

-- edit -- (again )
Risk of root damage is minimal when using coffee filters; they peel right off. 

I used this method with tomatoes this year and it was very successful. (Tomato seedlings are delicate.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> The way to eliminate seedlings from having helmets is to put them in the medium with the tap pointing up.


Yep. 
Edges of the helmet get hung up & the tip pulls right out. 

Sideways is also fine.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2020)

Paper towels



Wait for the tail to get about 2 inches long. Place in ripped open Rapid Rooter. Place in tray. Put under 24/7 of 80 watts of light. Three days later and here they are



Look at those Heisenbean..................I mean GPS seeds go. Look how similar they all look. Awwww so cute


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Look at those Heisenbean..................I mean GPS seeds go. Look how similar they all look. Awwww so cute


Get back to us in 6 weeks. 

The only GPS strain I've grown that was uniform is copper chem. The others were all over the map.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Get back to us in 6 weeks.
> 
> The only GPS strain I've grown that was uniform is copper chem. The others were all over the map.


Look at the frost on those babies already. So delicious


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Look at the frost on those babies already. So delicious


I think you should chop now. 

Why risk it?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 8, 2020)

Ok

They dried fast. Got a pic for you.

They came out pretty good. Buds are pink on the inside. So scrumptious 



No flash used. No color enhancements used.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 8, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Paper towels
> 
> View attachment 4474771
> 
> Wait for the tail to get about 2 inches long. Place in ripped open Rapid Rooter. Place in tray. Put under 24/7 of 80 watts of light. Three days later and here they are


This is pretty much how i do it, although i will put them down if the tail is at least 1/2-3-4 inch.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Couldn't look Helathyer my GPS Lady's... Day 9 here. The Sour Cookies (in the white cups) little behind but that's the Genetics nothing wrong here  couple Days before i transplant them in Beer Cups. I am very Happy so Far.
> 
> View attachment 4474378


What's the media you're growing in? Is that straight Coco? Color looks weird...


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 8, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Lots of guys just plant the seed and don’t soak or paper towel them until they germinate


Doesn't matter if that's what you do you can still position the seed to taproot pointing up by sticking it in pointy side up. That's the side the tap always comes out of.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 8, 2020)

coppershot said:


> This is pretty much how i do it, although i will put them down if the tail is at least 1/2-3-4 inch.


Same


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Lots of guys just plant the seed and don’t soak or paper towel them until they germinate


Yep sure do, but don’t the tap root come out the pointed end of the seed?


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 8, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Doesn't matter if that's what you do you can still position the seed to taproot pointing up by sticking it in pointy side up. That's the side the tap always comes out of.


I was typing when you posted this, lol


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 9, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Ok
> They dried fast. Got a pic for you.
> They came out pretty good. Buds are pink on the inside. So scrumptious
> No flash used. No color enhancements used.


Oh yeah. That's real nice. What strain?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

I have gotten homogeneous strains from Greenpoint such as Hibernate, Copper Chem generally, Knight Rider, California Cannon and Blizzard Bush. Most seem to have two major phenos leaning toward Sativa or Indica. The Sativa usually continue to expand and grow frame and roots throughout flower and the tighter bud bush plants finish a few days sooner. California Cannon is a knockout artist!


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Very disappointed in green point so far I’ve tried to 15 regular seeds and they just don’t wanna live I got a replacement pack the new valley Chem. If they don’t live every time I get a notification from this forum I’ll be talking bad about them, gu, or hussien whoever selling this bullshit


funny but I think you need to work on your germ/seedling skill! Only you are killing them lmao


----------



## DCcan (Feb 9, 2020)

Problem11 said:


> funny but I think you need to work on your germ/seedling skill! Only you are killing them lmao





Greenthumbskunk said:


> Sounds like it sprouted just fine. After that its up to u. Ive never heard of someone sprouting 15 and not one lived. Thats all on you. Maybe you need to sharpen your skills on sprouting.





Cboat38 said:


> Here’s three, ones holding on and the other don’t wanna fully sprout and the biggest one, shit it’s the first one to actually grow some


The one that is living is in different media, just like other people that don't have problems once the seed sprouts...maybe skip the chunky stuff till the plant has roots. Maybe filter the bigger chunks out, smaller initial container and less water.
Don't be pointing fingers of blame anywhere but at yourself on this.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

I can't believe people are still buying seeds off this verified scammer. Using and editing other people's photos to sell his gear. Fake clones used in the hybrids. Feminized seeds full of males. Blows my mind you people overlook a scammer and expect different results from the same person in the future. lol


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Fake clones used in the hybrids. Feminized seeds full of males.


I was thinking of taking advantage of the current sale, but now.... 

can you point me to the direct evidence of above before I go and spend money.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I was thinking of taking advantage of the current sale, but now....
> 
> can you point me to the direct evidence of above before I go and spend money.


Just read through this thread. I'm not gonna spend the time to go look through thousands of pages of BS to find it for you.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2020)

New kid on the block, but seems all too familiar but may increase posts on this thread which will increase traffic on Greenpoint website, which will boost sales. So you’re doin good so far i guess.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

new if growing for 25 years and growing tens of thousands of seeds is what that means.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> new if growing for 25 years and growing tens of thousands of seeds is what that means.


I've been growing for one million years.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hellooo!! Just wanted to update on my BrideZilla #1+#2 pheno hunt.
Both plants hit 23 oz but the #2 was in a 5 gall. & the #1 was in a 7 gall.
They took 9.5 weeks. 
Both were Dank AF with one being totally different then the other. 
Some BHO Dabs to start this post!  K, better now! Lol! BrideZilla #2BrideZilla #1#2#1very pleased. Ended up keeping the #2. Have x3 more new BrideZillas to follow as well as x2, Bounty Hunters & x2 Sunday Stallions in veg. Ready for flower yesterday. Haha!
Peace! Thanks Gu!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Just read through this thread. I'm not gonna spend the time to go look through thousands of pages of BS to find it for you.


That's my point. I have been here for a minute, and i have read every page of this thread..

Then you running around calling out everyone for using fake clones and you don't have the slightest fact to back it up.

Grow up dude.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> That's my point. I have been here for a minute, and i have read every page of this thread..
> 
> Then you running around calling out everyone for using fake clones and you don't have the slightest fact to back it up.
> 
> Grow up dude.


Look at tk origins page on Instagram. Gu literally stole his photo, added some purple hues to it, and posted it on his site to sell his Triangle Kush seeds. If that doesn't scream scam artist I don't know what does.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Look at tk origins page on Instagram. Gu literally stole his photo, added some purple hues to it, and posted it on his site to sell his Triangle Kush seeds. If that doesn't scream scam artist I don't know what does.


Dude i am not going to defend Gu or any of that shit. But you're in multiple threads making some pretty serious allegations and to me if you can't back up exactly what you are asserting then you're no better... 

If you have actual proof supporting your claims then all the power to you and others should know what you know.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude i am not going to defend Gu or any of that shit. But you're in multiple threads making some pretty serious allegations and to me if you can't back up exactly what you are asserting then you're no better...
> 
> If you have actual proof supporting your claims then all the power to you and others should know what you know.


I literally gave you proof. Go to tk origins page. get real where you fake at.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Hellooo!! Just wanted to update on my BrideZilla #1+#2 pheno hunt.
> Both plants hit 23 oz but the #2 was in a 5 gall. & the #1 was in a 7 gall.
> They took 9.5 weeks.
> Both were Dank AF with one being totally different then the other.
> ...




Looking Fucking Outstanding


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 9, 2020)

That came out wrong ..

Still waiting to make an order, i will...but ffs so broke these days


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude i am not going to defend Gu or any of that shit. But you're in multiple threads making some pretty serious allegations and to me if you can't back up exactly what you are asserting then you're no better...
> 
> If you have actual proof supporting your claims then all the power to you and others should know what you know.


Actually he just gave you proof. They stole a pic of the Mac from someone on ig. Then they stole TK original TK photo off ig and edited the photo. If that don’t seem suspect nothing will. All I know is this new shit they pumping out isn’t the wave.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Actually he just gave you proof. They stole a pic of the Mac from someone on ig. Then they stole TK original TK photo off ig and edited the photo. If that don’t seem suspect nothing will. All I know is this new shit they pumping out isn’t the wave.


Exactly dudes dull as a doorknob.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

For those that’s saying heisen don’t have nothing to do with this shit, both of these are his crosses. So yea he’s fully aware he’s stealing people’s pics and acting like it’s theirs.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> I literally gave you proof. Go to tk origins page. get real where you fake at.


Did you? Is that the proof for all of your allegations?


Vato_504 said:


> Actually he just gave you proof. They stole a pic of the Mac from someone on ig. Then they stole TK original TK photo off ig and edited the photo. If that don’t seem suspect nothing will. All I know is this new shit they pumping out isn’t the wave.


i don't think that qualifies and supports all of the allegations. Using a photo of someone else doesn't equate to using fake cuts, and fem seeds throwing full male parts. 

I am not here to fight, but this guy is running around making the same claim in other threads, and people should be more accountable for what they say... or i consider it to be trolling. Maybe my qualifiers are different then yours and his...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4475313View attachment 4475314
> For those that’s saying heisen don’t have nothing to do with this shit, both of these are his crosses. So yea he’s fully aware he’s stealing people’s pics and acting like it’s theirs.


100%


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Did you? Is that the proof for all of your allegations?
> 
> i don't think that qualifies and supports all of the allegations. Using a photo of someone else doesn't equate to using fake cuts, and fem seeds throwing full male parts.
> 
> I am not here to fight, but this guy is running around making the same claim in other threads, and people should be more accountable for what they say... or i consider it to be trolling. Maybe might qualifiers are different then yours and his...


Well ask them if they’re using the same cuts as listed above bro. I bet my bottom dollar the pics they are editing they don’t have, because if he had it he wouldn’t waste time stealing photos from others. Everyone have mother plants that they phase out and grow out. Where’s the pics of those? I’ll wait!!


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Exactly dudes dull as a doorknob.


Rich coming from new member with little substance... keep doing you... it is clearly working...


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Well ask them if they’re using the same cuts as listed above bro. I bet my bottom dollar the pics they are editing they don’t have, because if he had it he wouldn’t waste time stealing photos from others. Everyone have mother plants that they phase out and grow out. Where’s the pics of those? I’ll wait!!


Like i said, i don't condone what Gu does, but the allegations were more then the proof he has provided. That is all i am saying. People want to run their mouth and that's cool, i guess, but if it cant all be backed up then.....

The current proof, while i don't condone it, is a redherring based on the accusations.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Like i said, i don't condone what Gu does, but the allegations were more then the proof he has provided. That is all i am saying. People want to run their mouth and that's cool, i guess, but if it cant all be backed up then.....
> 
> The current proof, while i don't condone it, is a redherring based on the accusations.


Yea man let me know when you’re done drinking the koolaid bro. It’s in your face and you refuse to see it. Why don’t you go read the comments on those 2 post I shared on ig. Oh yea call me Fact Troll because that’s all I’ll spit. Some of this shit is called COMMON SENSE! Go ask anyone in that chuckers thread to show you their mother plants flowered out I bet you get a few dozen.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

A self portait of coppershot.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea man let me know when you’re done drinking the koolaid bro. It’s in your face and you refuse to see it. Why don’t you go read the comments on those 2 post I shared on ig. Oh yea call me Fact Troll because that’s all I’ll spit. Some of this shit is called COMMON SENSE! Go ask anyone in that chuckers thread to show you their mother plants flowered out I bet you get a few dozen.


Dude, i don't get you position here unless you're orgpheno? He raised the accusations and i asked him for proof that fake cuts are being used (something he also claimed about IHG this morning also) and fems are throwing full male parts...

You then decide to use the pic thing... which I agree is bad form and i dont like, nevertheless i dont see how it provides certainty to the claims... you want to take my comment that was not directed to you about trolling, then that's on you brah...

I get it that you're on some holy cannabis crusade, and go on with your big bad self, all the power to ya...


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude, i don't get you position here unless you're orgpheno? He raised the accusations and i asked him for proof that fake cuts are being used (something he also claimed about IHG this morning also) and fems are throwing full male parts...
> 
> You then decide to use the pic thing... which I agree is bad form and i dont like, nevertheless i dont see how it provides certainty to the claims... you want to take my comment that was not directed to you about trolling, then that's on you brah...
> 
> I get it that you're on some holy cannabis crusade, and go on with your big bad self, all the power to ya...


The fact that you think people with real cuts would steal photos to represent their gear is mind blowing to me. Only people that are faking the funk, don't have the plants they say they do, and have zero credibility in the scene to acquire said cuts, do shit like that. Cue logic, out house genetics, and the list goes on.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude, i don't get you position here unless you're orgpheno? He raised the accusations and i asked him for proof that fake cuts are being used (something he also claimed about IHG this morning also) and fems are throwing full male parts...
> 
> You then decide to use the pic thing... which I agree is bad form and i dont like, nevertheless i dont see how it provides certainty to the claims... you want to take my comment that was not directed to you about trolling, then that's on you brah...
> 
> I get it that you're on some holy cannabis crusade, and go on with your big bad self, all the power to ya...


I really wanna believe you’re a smart person but you’re making it so hard. If a breeder is using another person pics of say zkittles how could you believe that person has that same cuts as the person who pics they stole. It’s easy when you think about. But go ahead run along to chuckers and tell them you’re on RIU taking up for Hi-Gu


----------



## coppershot (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I really wanna believe you’re a smart person but you’re making it so hard. If a breeder is using another person pics of say zkittles how could you believe that person has that same cuts as the person who pics they stole. It’s easy when you think about. But go ahead run along to chuckers and tell them you’re on RIU taking up for Hi-Gu


Dude i am gonna leave this here and you and your strawman can continue... I haven't posted on the Chuckers forum for a year or so, and i only post on the chuckers thread here. You're reaching pretty hard and it only makes you look foolish...

As reading seems to be difficult for you both, to be clear i am not defending anyone here despite the laughable coolaid comments. I have asked for proof to both claims, that is all.

Enjoy the sunday and please keep us all update on the crusade, it's an amazing use of your time...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Like i said, i don't condone what Gu does, but the allegations were more then the proof he has provided. That is all i am saying. People want to run their mouth and that's cool, i guess, but if it cant all be backed up then.....
> 
> The current proof, while i don't condone it, is a redherring based on the accusations.


lol 
It was a perfect phone call...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Dude i am gonna leave this here and you and your strawman can continue... I haven't posted on the Chuckers forum for a year or so, and i only post on the chuckers thread here. You're reaching pretty hard and it only makes you look foolish...
> 
> As reading seems to be difficult for you both, to be clear i am not defending anyone here despite the laughable *coolaid* comments. I have asked for proof to both claims, that is all.
> 
> Enjoy the sunday and please keep us all update on the crusade, it's an amazing use of your time...


Clearly you don't understand the strawman fallacy. 
Reminds me of someone else who posts here... 
-- edit --
And everyone knows Kool-Aid is spelled with a K. 
Derp.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea man let me know when you’re done drinking the koolaid bro. It’s in your face and you refuse to see it. Why don’t you go read the comments on those 2 post I shared on ig. Oh yea call me Fact Troll because that’s all I’ll spit. Some of this shit is called COMMON SENSE! Go ask anyone in that chuckers thread to show you their mother plants flowered out I bet you get a few dozen.


Damn, you sure he doesn't get permission to use a pic? They are pics of his stock seed, no? 
I'll provide a nice pic if he needs one. 
My permission & credit for the photo would be nice but if i posted it here then its kind've out of my hands. 
Amare Tech. has used my pics w/o asking n I'm m cool with it but did volunteer them long ago sooo....


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Damn, you sure he doesn't get permission to use a pic? They are pics of his stock seed, no?
> I'll provide a nice pic if he needs one.
> My permission & credit for the photo would be nice but if i posted it here then its kind've out of my hands.
> Amare Tech. has used my pics w/o asking n I'm m cool with it but did volunteer them long ago sooo....


If he had permission it’s no need to edit the pic then right? Did Amare edit your pic?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Hello new member!
> Thanks for stopping in.
> All genetics used in hybrids have been acquired from reputable sources, friends and family.
> 
> ...


You don't have reputable friends and family. That's been established for years. What you have is fraudulent behaviour by stealing photos and using it to pad your pockets. Lets at least be honest here, but I know that's hard for you.


----------



## originalphenohunters (Feb 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Damn, you sure he doesn't get permission to use a pic? They are pics of his stock seed, no?
> I'll provide a nice pic if he needs one.
> My permission & credit for the photo would be nice but if i posted it here then its kind've out of my hands.
> Amare Tech. has used my pics w/o asking n I'm m cool with it but did volunteer them long ago sooo....


no, the picture they stole isn't from their seeds. It's a picture of the clone from someone that has nothing to do with greenpoint.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 9, 2020)

Oh no are we back to photogate again.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 9, 2020)

G-MOozy ^^


Purple Cake ^^^


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> If he had permission it’s no need to edit the pic then right? Did Amare edit your pic?


No. Not that i Konw of. Edit how though, the color button on a cell phone? Cropped to fit? Thats normal.
If i run A GPS seed or any company, credit them & show pics on my thread that is public then to be honest I'd be more flattered then upset.
But i get how its a fine line.
Now on the other side of the line is like a situation i was in last yr. Did a side by side using burple company vs HLG on a thread. In the end, the Burple light company was threatening me to sue n all this BS. Now if they were to use my pics from that SBS, I'd be pissed after publicly stating i wanted NO affiliation.
Like i said though, until the day i come on here bitchin about GPS, my pics here are fair game. Lil discount on my next purchase is all I'd ask fir.
Everything of theirs in my Veg is rockin rn & the BrideZilla was a hit. They called me & offered me another strain of my choice to replace the Mac1 cross i had on backorder. Then stayed on the phone for 20min. While i selected any one i wanted. Always email me to confirm recieving my funds & shipping, always receive in a timely manner & honor their Reverse-Auction even if I'm late on making my payment as long as i email them ahead of time with my late notice.
I got faith & plenty of seeds to show that. Lol!


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> Just read through this thread. I'm not gonna spend the time to go look through thousands of pages of BS to find it for you.


What i keep noticing is that for some reason when the shit slinging gets going,the greenpoint thread seems to be a magnetic for new members ‍??


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> No. Not that i Konw of. Edit how though, the color button on a cell phone? Cropped to fit? Thats normal.
> If i run A GPS seed or any company, credit them & show pics on my thread that is public then to be honest I'd be more flattered then upset.
> But i get how its a fine line.
> Now on the other side of the line is like a situation i was in last yr. Did a side by side using burple company vs HLG on a thread. In the end, the Burple light company was threatening me to sue n all this BS. Now if they were to use my pics from that SBS, I'd be pissed after publicly stating i wanted NO affiliation.
> ...



maybe you should read what the grower/person who owns the pic said brother man. Those middle fingers don’t sound so friendly. Look closely at those color changes in the pic on the right. That was intentionally done. No camera tricks intentional. Sorta how y’all led people lie about specs and why not ya know. So if I’m buying seeds from a breeder I wanna know what I’m buying and when you do shit like this makes me believe I’m getting scammed or bamboozled ya know. Nice collection hope that’s not those purple punch crosses in that bag of so good luck chuck


----------



## Fiete (Feb 9, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> no, the picture they stole isn't from their seeds. It's a picture of the clone from someone that has nothing to do with greenpoint.



Really? That's actually a Piece of Shit practice


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4475313View attachment 4475314
> For those that’s saying heisen don’t have nothing to do with this shit, both of these are his crosses. So yea he’s fully aware he’s stealing people’s pics and acting like it’s theirs.


Oh, got x2 RumRunners that popped 10 days ago. They'll be ready for next run n ill provide a GPS RumRunner with true update on the x2 Phenos i have.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 9, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4475478View attachment 4475479
> G-MOozy ^^
> 
> View attachment 4475480View attachment 4475481View attachment 4475482
> Purple Cake ^^^



Nice Girls


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 9, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Oh, got x2 RumRunners that popped 10 days ago. They'll be ready for next run n ill provide a GPS RumRunner with true update on the x2 Phenos i have.


Just know that TK that was used if it was TK at all it wasn’t the same pheno that’s in the pic. But either way good luck


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 9, 2020)

G Moozy in Final Ripen, 2nd run this the clone....I didnt know but it was the other pheno that I dont have which was super super stink, this one smells the same but doesnt stink up my yard...Wish I kept the other one for a re run stupid me killed the clone

Very vigorous, the next clone is already a big plant

All my pics are unfiltered and dont trick your eyes, what you see is what I see


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Just know that TK that was used if it was TK at all it wasn’t the same pheno that’s in the pic. But either way good luck


I thought the pics were not of the parents but of the offspring grown out by a purchaser. Like any of us who buy them & offer a review with pics to their website or maybe a forum.
Yeah, that guy don't sound to happy. Would not have expected that. End of the day its my final product that matters.
I know im taking BIG risk flowering ANY seeds from anywhere in my main flower room with my cloned, proven plants. 
Yes, about 3/8 of that seeds stock is the PurplePunch Cross. Was looking to reduce flower time plus i used to grow PurplePunch some years ago & liked her allot. Finished in at around 7 wks. With huge clunkers. Still got a pic i think.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Just know that TK that was used if it was TK at all it wasn’t the same pheno that’s in the pic. But either way good luck


My bad, its the CatilinaWineMixer i was thinking of. I call it CatilinaWineCooler by force of habit & had it confused with RumRunner. Guess its time to sip that PeanutButter Whiskey & contemplate cleaning my room. Dab time! 
3/4 of these Voluptuous Ladies are GPS stock. 1/2 are new from seed. 
My Babies i let my ole-lady pick for next run. Have yet to see nutes but are getting close to that time.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 9, 2020)

Payofix gate
No test gate
Hemp gate
Golden nugget gate
Pic gate


----------



## Boosky (Feb 9, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Payofix gate
> No test gate
> Hemp gate
> Golden nugget gate
> Pic gate


Ouch!


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 9, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> Payofix gate
> No test gate
> Hemp gate
> Golden nugget gate
> Pic gate


To be fair, I think this is Pic gate #2.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 9, 2020)

BrideZilla #2


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice, very nice.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 9, 2020)

Bridezilla...yumm both my phenos was awesome, im running a clone again....awesome strain!!!

Only problem I had was bud rot from being too dense and dank with outa control humidity


----------



## Fiete (Feb 10, 2020)

Hi folks, what is the best time to switch from 18 Hours to 12 Hours? My Seedlings are now 11 Days old but i can't give all 6 enough time for Veggi maybe 25 Days in total bevore the tent is tight. I will Topp every one of them that's give them more time maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Hi folks, what is the best time to switch from 18 Hours to 12 Hours? My Seedlings are now 11 Days old but i can't give all 6 enough time for Veggi maybe 25 Days in total bevore the tent is tight. I will Topp every one of them that's give them more time maybe 2 weeks.


Flip them when ever you feel ready what size is the tent?


----------



## Boosky (Feb 10, 2020)

Well, after much deliberation I think it is time for me to move on from this thread. It’s been real and it’s been fun but it hasn’t been real fun. Lol. I wanted to give them a shot at my business when I decided to get some fem seeds but I cannot trust what is going on at Greenpoint any longer. Male plants from fem seeds and more than one person complaining about bad germ rates. Don’t know where it all went wrong, oh wait, yes I do. I want to thank Gu for all the seeds I got on reverse auction, I will never see prices like that again! The genetics that I have got from you are quite stellar and I always have loved me some Chem! Also wanted to let everyone know that I had bad germ rates on my Cake n Chem so they replaced them with a different pack. Good service in my book. All in all I have had mostly good experiences from Greenpoint but don’t really know the direction they are heading and that scares me. I will drop in from time to time for entertainment purposes but will probably not post here anymore. There are other forums that don’t have this kind of BS going on in them and that’s where I need to be, peace and tranquility. No drama, no nonsense and no lies. Gu, you had a good thing going and I suggest you go back to your roots if you want to see this survive. Just an observation from a customers standpoint. There are too many other options now(seedbanks)to not be at the top of your game where you once were. Thanks again and may all of your harvests be heavy, Boo.

Sorry for the long post but thought I should fully explain myself on the situation.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2020)

Boosky said:


> Male plants from fem seeds


When did you get a male from the fem seeds? I’m unaware of this happening. I know it happened way back when when the whole hemp thing went down but nothing as of recent

anyone that got a full blown male from the fem seeds, why haven’t you shown the plant as a full male.

balls happen even on females sometimes it’s genetics mostly environmental imo, the chem family is known for throwing balls from time to time if it’s just on the lower and in early flower pick it off and chances are it don’t come back


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 10, 2020)

How come every single time i try running bison breath my plants are 8 inch runts with no growth?

Luckily all the other runts before even this runt has turned male, this is the fifth runt from the same pack...Takes weeks for the soil to dry out

This runt is like over a month old, the other seedlings planted at the same time is basically plants by now

Heck the sun ra next to it is like 3 weeks younger and three times the size


----------



## Fiete (Feb 10, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Flip them when ever you feel ready what size is the tent?



80x80x160cm


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2020)

Fiete said:


> 80x80x160cm


And you want to run 6 plants in a 2ftx2ftx3 tent? I would flip 12 12 after 2 weeks above ground but even then it’s a tight space


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 10, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> How come every single time i try running bison breath my plants are 8 inch runts with no growth?
> 
> Luckily all the other runts before even this runt has turned male, this is the fifth runt from the same pack...Takes weeks for the soil to dry out
> 
> ...


Looks like it has some serious nute burn maybe your soil is to hot for those plants maybe try a seed starter mix


----------



## Fiete (Feb 10, 2020)

Helalthy Lady's


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 10, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Helalthy Lady's
> 
> View attachment 4476295


mac stardog?


----------



## Fiete (Feb 10, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> And you want to run 6 plants in a 2ftx2ftx3 tent? I would flip 12 12 after 2 weeks above ground but even then it’s a tight space



Yeah, i know  i will will let them Grow in Cups little longer and than i will put all in 3 Liter Tekku Container. Topping them, LST them, Cropp them, and then i will Flower them. My Go are small Plants that fill the space i think Coco is great for that in small container size pots. I hope my plan is OK but you right 6 are to much 4 are enough but it's to late i need to handle that.


Edit: i think i will not Topping my Plants


----------



## Fiete (Feb 10, 2020)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> mac stardog?



Sour Cookies, Ice cream punch


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

My Greenpoint Purple Cake has done well, so far. 5 sets of leaves, its about 24 days old (up from soil).

under an HLG 550V2 R spec.


----------



## hybridway2 (Feb 10, 2020)

NO Problems with germination over here.
Out of like 20 seeds i had one dud & one that sprouted but could not get the shell off. I broke it trying. Killed about 8 of them by accident. 
After that it was approximately 1 male to every 3 females. 
Had have dropped at least 6 strains.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 10, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> How come every single time i try running bison breath my plants are 8 inch runts with no growth?
> 
> Luckily all the other runts before even this runt has turned male, this is the fifth runt from the same pack...Takes weeks for the soil to dry out
> 
> ...


Same shit happened with my pebble pusher but she really took off eventually. I dunno why they grew so slow for that month but it’s all over now. Happened with the OBS too but they all ended up being male. I’m throwing a heat mat in my tent. Mostly for the clones and seedlings but I hope it increases ambient temps and gets the water moving a little more.

I don’t have much more to report on my stuff at this time. Snake oil, ice cream punch, and pebble pusher are in veg until the stuff I currently have flowering finishes. The purple Larry doesn’t seem to be growing as vigorously as the ice cream punch but it did germinate a whole lot faster. 5/5 copper chem have sprouted, and 6/7 tomahawk have as well. One bean is definitely a dud. Too soon to tell on the sky master but I should know by this weekend. I ordered a pack of bodega bubblegum for the hell of it but I won’t be able to start that for quite a while now.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 10, 2020)

Sundae Banana Cookies dry nug shots from today.
#1

#2

#3


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 10, 2020)

On the 70th day, 8 of 14 Cake n Chem's and 3 of 18 Copper's were harvested after showing all milky with a very small percentage amber.

Though there are many winners, this Cake is our favorite so far. I've discussed this plant and loaded pics previously so I won't repeat what I said previously, but it smells like grape bubble gum.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

I have a problem folks  I have a infestation with Powdery Mildew on my GPS Plants  my last Grow i have this problem but i thought it is gone but now i see a new Spot on my GPS Plant.
I try ph water over 8.0 on my last Plants also Milk but no think helps really.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I have a problem folks  I have a infestation with Powdery Mildew on my GPS Plants  my last Grow i have this problem but i thought it is gone but now i see a new Spot on my GPS Plant.
> I try ph water over 8.0 on my last Plants also Milk but no think helps really.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476761


You need a fan in there to move the air around.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 11, 2020)

Too many plants in an area without great air circulation is never a good thing.


----------



## randallb (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I have a problem folks  I have a infestation with Powdery Mildew on my GPS Plants  my last Grow i have this problem but i thought it is gone but now i see a new Spot on my GPS Plant.
> I try ph water over 8.0 on my last Plants also Milk but no think helps really.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476761


At this stage get some greencure or neem.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2020)

6/6 Hickok Haze up from dirt in red Solos. Pure Greenpoint back in the garden, got time to run long if needed!
Cannabis is Sativa!!!


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> You need a fan in there to move the air around.



Fan blowing 24 hours


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Fan blowing 24 hours


Hey Fiete im dealing with super high humidity outdoor, powder mildew country....I been using bonide copper fungicide on plants in veg...Only treatment I found that works and I try a lot of the organic ones too






Amazon.com: Bonide 811 Copper 4E Fungicide 16oz (473ML) (2 Pack): Pet Supplies


Buy Bonide 811 Copper 4E Fungicide 16oz (473ML) (2 Pack): Fertilizers & Plant Food - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 11, 2020)

Best thing I ever found for pm, is house hold peroxide, dilute one cup in a gallon of water and spray. Burns it right out of the leaves and can be used in flower, worse thing it will do is singe some hairs if it's mixed strong.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

I think i throw her away the infested "sour cookie" she is the weekest from all 6 ore the one behind from all 6 what you think? The sour cookies over her are a leaf pair behind so why not keeping the strongest and throw the weekest with the Mildew away?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I have a problem folks  I have a infestation with Powdery Mildew on my GPS Plants  my last Grow i have this problem but i thought it is gone but now i see a new Spot on my GPS Plant.
> I try ph water over 8.0 on my last Plants also Milk but no think helps really.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4476761


I've never had powdery mildew, but I hear Greencure is the best way that won't kill you


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 11, 2020)

More Cakes that were taken down Day 70.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I've never had powdery mildew, but I hear Greencure is the best way that won't kill you



But not available in Europe


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> More Cakes that were taken down Day 70.
> 
> View attachment 4477024



I wish my lady's turn out half as yours <3


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> But not available in Europe


It's composed of Potassium Bicarbonate and you could possibly source an alternative product locally.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> But not available in Europe


Green cure is basically potassium bicarbonate with a wetting agent. Get the potassium bicarbonate and mix at a tablespoon per gallon with a drop of soap.


----------



## randallb (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I think i throw her away the infested "sour cookie" she is the weekest from all 6 ore the one behind from all 6 what you think? The sour cookies over her are a leaf pair behind so why not keeping the strongest and throw the weekest with the Mildew away?
> 
> View attachment 4476996


It doesn't look any better or worse than the one behind it or to the left of it. Treating it now will be as easy as it gets. Killing _that_ plant won't end your pm problem.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 11, 2020)

randallb said:


> It doesn't look any better or worse than the one behind it or to the left of it. Treating it now will be as easy as it gets. Killing _that_ plant won't end your pm problem.



You right bro


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

Fiete said:


> You right bro


Have you tried Regalia? 









Regalia® | Control Powdery Mildew | Pro Farm Group - Formerly Marrone Bio Innovations


Regalia® Bioungicide delivers improved crop yield and harvest quality by stimulating a plant’s ability to fight diseases. Effectively control Powdery mildew.




marronebio.com


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried Regalia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about it but it's pretty pricy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I've heard good things about it but it's pretty pricy.


It's insurance for your investment. 

Nobody wants to smoke moldy weed.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's insurance for your investment.
> 
> Nobody wants to smoke moldy weed.


For sure. I always get some bud rot growing outdoors in my crappy climate. I learned the main active ingredient in regalia is called resveratrol which is also found in grape skins. I might try buying some resveratrol in powder form and combine it with alcohol to make it more available before diluting with water. Not sure if it'll be as effective as regalia but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> For sure. I always get some bud rot growing outdoors in my crappy climate. I learned the main active ingredient in regalia is called resveratrol which is also found in grape skins. I might try buying some resveratrol in powder form and combine it with alcohol to make it more available before diluting with water. Not sure if it'll be as effective as regalia but it's worth a shot.


A much cheaper option is southern ag garden-friendly fungicide (GFF) but you've gotta keep using it or the effectiveness will wear off.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> A much cheaper option is southern ag garden-friendly fungicide (GFF) but you've gotta keep using it or the effectiveness will wear off.


Yeah I don't like spraying once the buds start getting big. The nice thing with regalia and I assume resveratrol is its systemic and can be absorbed through the roots, no spraying needed. I like to hit them with something high in ph like potassium bicarbonate the first couple weeks of flowering.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 11, 2020)

That’s interesting about resveratrol. Never would have guessed. They sell it in capsules at health food stores. In my climate I don’t need to worry about powdery mildew. It’s always dry as hell here. Outdoors my biggest problem is caterpillars and I have no idea how to stop them.

Anyway the chem pie is back in stock. I had a 30% off code in my email so I snagged a pack. That was the new strain that I wanted the most, but it went away during the sales. It was on there for a couple days after it was released but disappeared right away. Now it‘s back and I don’t have to feel like I missed out.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> I learned the main active ingredient in regalia is called resveratrol which is also found in grape skins.


Interesting. I've learned a lot, or a little depending on what one believes, about resveratrol in the past two years. It's huge in the anti-aging and longevity fields. From mice to men, a lot of things are getting hyped. I will say one thing, intermittent fasting (12 plus hours a day without eating) does work for leaning out but maintaining or increasing strength and stamina. Keep us posted on your resveratrol use. Maybe it's actually good for something, lol.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s interesting about resveratrol. Never would have guessed. They sell it in capsules at health food stores.


Jinx.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Yeah I don't like spraying once the buds start getting big. The nice thing with regalia and I assume resveratrol is its systemic and can be absorbed through the roots, no spraying needed. I like to hit them with something high in ph like potassium bicarbonate the first couple weeks of flowering.


You can use it as a root drench and I'm pretty sure it becomes systemic.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 11, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can use it as a root drench and I'm pretty sure it becomes systemic.


Its works great as a drench, .5oz/gallon, run to waste. 

And its a translocator, it can he absorbed through roots , bark or leaves and it moves through the plant on its own.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried Regalia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, but i look for it. I have bought yesterday on ebay "Propolis" it's a Tincture of Alcahol and a Natural Fungicide Beese made to protect the Baby Beese. 

Google it "Propolis"


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 12, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Fan blowing 24 hours


 I run an oscillating tower fan and a clip fan pointing down on my plants. For 3 plants! If I ran 6 or more plants? I'd use even more fans. Air circulation is THE most important factor in having a clean grow (no bugs, no PM, no bullshit).


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> I run an oscillating tower fan and a clip fan pointing down on my plants. For 3 plants! If I ran 6 or more plants? I'd use even more fans. Air circulation is THE most important factor in having a clean grow (no bugs, no PM, no bullshit).


When it comes to airflow, many growers are only concerned with the canopy -- which is a mistake. 

I even run a couple of CHEPA™ filters to clean the air. 

_** - CHEPA = Cheap HEPA. *_


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 12, 2020)

^^^ I'd like that post if I could! Don't remember how many posts it takes to "like" or have a "signature." More then 50 or 55, apparently.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 12, 2020)

One of 2 intakes to the garden of eden. About time for a change.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> When it comes to airflow, many growers are only concerned with the canopy -- which is a mistake.
> 
> I even run a couple of CHEPA™ filters to clean the air.
> View attachment 4477519
> _** - CHEPA = Cheap HEPA. *_



I dig the AC prefilter on the box fan. That’s a great idea. I have a legit 99.99% filtration HEPA cabinet. I’m into microbiology and used it to produce mushroom cultures and spawn. It would be extremely wasteful to run it with any regularity, but I would love to use it again, this time for tissue culturing... eventually. I know how to work with agar and all that shit and if anyone on here with tissue culturing experience could hit me up I’d really appreciate it. Anyway I’m starting to think I need more air movement in there and will add another fan. I’ve got the biome in my room set up decently well though. Nothing but trichoderma floating in my air according to my open air petri dish test, which only means it’s dominant and colonizing the dish before anything else can get established. Not much powdery mildew out here AFAIK.

My big pest issue is caterpillars on my outdoor grows. My local friend that grows a lot (the dude that turned me on to GPS in the first place) has a lot of trouble with russet mites. I’m hoping to get some biological control for those established in my soil before they have a chance to invade, but chemical free pest control is something I still don’t know enough about.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 12, 2020)

I transplanted all yesterday in Solo Cups


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Feb 12, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I dig the AC prefilter on the box fan. That’s a great idea. I have a legit 99.99% filtration HEPA cabinet. I’m into microbiology and used it to produce mushroom cultures and spawn. It would be extremely wasteful to run it with any regularity, but I would love to use it again, this time for tissue culturing... eventually. I know how to work with agar and all that shit and if anyone on here with tissue culturing experience could hit me up I’d really appreciate it. Anyway I’m starting to think I need more air movement in there and will add another fan. I’ve got the biome in my room set up decently well though. Nothing but trichoderma floating in my air according to my open air petri dish test, which only means it’s dominant and colonizing the dish before anything else can get established. Not much powdery mildew out here AFAIK.
> 
> My big pest issue is caterpillars on my outdoor grows. My local friend that grows a lot (the dude that turned me on to GPS in the first place) has a lot of trouble with russet mites. I’m hoping to get some biological control for those established in my soil before they have a chance to invade, but chemical free pest control is something I still don’t know enough about.


BT spray has worked well for me outdoors for caterpillar control. It does'nt eliminate them completely, but knocks them down to just a few. BactillusThuringiensis (sounds like a dude from GWAR) i bielieve is a naturally occuring bacterium that kills them from the inside after they eat some.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 12, 2020)

Proper air exchange, air movement and humidity levels pretty much stops PM in its tracks. I do also use a foliar spray of full strength, compost tea every 7 days until the 2nd week of flowering, coupled with foliar sprays of aloe/fulvic acid and silica. I haven't seen PM in a decade, even in the overlapping leaves of the lower canopy nearest the moist mulch layer.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 12, 2020)

Ran a 2nd pheno of bluecherry shortcake in a very small pot, first pheno was rubbish, this pheno also meh.....Was real airy, nice smells on both plants...I probably wont pheno hunt the rest but who knows


----------



## gwheels (Feb 12, 2020)

Its a rough thing to get rid of PM...3% peroxide foliar spray and fan dry can help. When you harvest do the peroxide wash to remove the PM from the buds.
I get 1 gallon of 27% peroxide and then make 5 gallons of 3% peroxide at a time...i run sterile with peroxide so i have lots.
Lots of fans in high RH to keep it at bay. Fans all over.
Some big plants going in...im going to fewer much bigger plants...for a while at least.

Purple Punch to the north and Dubstep to the south both in 5 gallons of coco/perlite with 1 inch of big hydroton as a base. They will be in bloom soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2020)

1shaggyDude said:


> BT spray has worked well for me outdoors for caterpillar control. It does'nt eliminate them completely, but knocks them down to just a few. BactillusThuringiensis (sounds like a dude from GWAR) i bielieve is a naturally occuring bacterium that kills them from the inside after they eat some.


Nice. Bacillus is an awesome genus as long as you want it there. Makes cheese, anthrax, and everything in between. Shit used to pop up in my ‘shroom spawn from time to time because of endospores in cheap grain. My local grower friend uses this stuff called spinasod or some such for caterpillars. I don’t want to use any chemicals. Bio control all the way.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 12, 2020)

I'd much rather have 3 beastly hedges then 9 autos.......3 plants in a 4 x 4 and make it fill up. Clip fan, oscillating tower fan and my humidifier has a powerful fan and it uses Honeywell filters.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 12, 2020)

I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.

What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).

So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.
> 
> What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).
> 
> So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.


Details matter. 

In the future, some unsuspecting customer is going to wonder why their Bodega Bubblegum smells like purple punch.  
-- edit -- 
What I don't understand is why he is so unhappy after getting everything he wanted. 
Hell heisen even has his own weed forum and from what I hear, he runs it with an iron fist. 

How much is enough? 

Seriously.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.
> 
> What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).
> 
> So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.


The whole picture stealing thing makes sense now. Pollen contamination?? Picking the garbage up and mopping the floors would be the first thing you would do to try and make an operation like that look somewhat legit. I can’t believe he would even post a video showing those conditions. This dude cant be right in the head.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> The whole picture stealing thing makes sense now. Pollen contamination?? Picking the garbage up and mopping the floors would be the first thing you would do to try and make an operation like that look somewhat legit. I can’t believe he would even post a video showing those conditions. This dude cant be right in the head.


Leaving power plugs on the floor is also not recommended -- especially when running hydro. 

People have already mentioned this to him but he won't listen.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.
> 
> What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).
> 
> So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.


Holy fookin dirt ballz-go buy a fuckin swiffer & take the trash out dude


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> The way to eliminate seedlings from having helmets is to put them in the medium with the tap pointing up.



Sometimes they dont rub off and not everyone is going to sprout in a paper towell. I dont i use cubes. And if im planting a couple hundred in the greenhouse im not going to go to a paper towel method.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.
> 
> What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).
> 
> So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.




Mmm you clearly showed your lack of knowledge on breeding. 

Those males were clearly finished and those seed plants werent real far away from being done. When they are done you chop. If he was smothered in pollen and was white from head to toe in pollen those plants would not even be close to making viable seed. Those seeds would be small and greenish and more than likely abandoned by the plant because the energy is being put forth in the seeds that are just about done. 

The quickest ive ever seen seeds ready is around a month and longest was 2 months. So if you throw pollen everywhere when the seeds are 2 weeks away.... ya i dont think you got much to worry about.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> The whole picture stealing thing makes sense now. Pollen contamination?? Picking the garbage up and mopping the floors would be the first thing you would do to try and make an operation like that look somewhat legit. I can’t believe he would even post a video showing those conditions. This dude cant be right in the head.




Mmm neither heisen nor gu does the website pics and in that video you clearly saw a triangle kush plant that was seeded by a purple punch. 

Soooo your saying they do not have the triangle kush? Or are you saying they really do have it but the web designer didnt have a pic so he did a google search and found one and photoshopped some purple hues to it? 


Which is it?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Leaving power plugs on the floor is also not recommended -- especially when running hydro.
> 
> People have already mentioned this to him but he won't listen.



Hes grown he can do what he wants to do. Im in hydro and i have some plugs on the ground in some spots and also some air pumps as well. 


Oh the humanity!!!!


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Holy fookin dirt ballz-go buy a fuckin swiffer & take the trash out dude



Mmm maybe those bags are full of old plants? You do know in certain parts of the country it is frowned on and just cant have a huge pile of old plants in the yard.


----------



## randallb (Feb 12, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> I just watched Heisenbean's most recent YouTube vid, and wow, what an eye opening experience that was. He says he made the video to shut up someone on the forums calling him out for not having a real Stardawg male, for housing all of the reg/fem plants in the same building, and so on.
> 
> What the video demonstrates is really disheartening. Heisen clearly shows that the fem and reg seeded plants are in different buildings. So he's not lying there. The problems start when he rubs the pollen sacs of a reversed Purple Punch to prove that there is indeed pollen coming from it. He then walks over to the buiding where he houses the reg seeds and starts touching the buds with the same hand he was just handling the Purple Punch pollen sacs with. No hand washing in between, no change of clothes, nothing. I'm not sure Heisen understands that pollen is air born and can travel on clothing and shoes (well, flip-flops in his case).
> 
> So Heisen went out of his way to clearly show that he, Heisenbean, is personally responsible for cross contaminating his two separate breeding locations.


The plants he's touching in that vid are already done and full of seeds according to the narrative. Where is the cross contamination danger there?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 12, 2020)

Details matter and thats why so much dank is being grown and your always gonna have envious jealous haters who cant stand success. 

Instead of building their own brand they would rather troll someone else because they know they themselves suck ass and cant compete.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 12, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Hes grown he can do what he wants to do. Im in hydro and i have some plugs on the ground in some spots and also some air pumps as well.
> 
> 
> Oh the humanity!!!!


Birds of a feather. 

Sloppy is, as sloppy does.


----------



## randallb (Feb 12, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm maybe those bags are full of old plants? You do know in certain parts of the country it is frowned on and just cant have a huge pile of old plants in the yard.


I was thinking the same thing. I know I got a bag here I'm waiting to get rid of.

Then again, thinking about it , *those *baggs could have some shucked goodness ready for squish. Of course the bag I have is just fan leaves and stalks, lmao


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 12, 2020)

Even I have said Heisen leaves a lot to be desired after watching a few videos on YouTube. He doesn't instill confidence. The videos portray a person with a lack of common business sense as well as self-awareness. That being said, creating F1 hybrids isn't rocket science that needs clean rooms.

Day 74 of my Copper Chem (18 females) and Wedding Cake (14) pheno hunt. 11 came down at day 70, and 11 more today at day 74. Mainly Cake's so far. I posted pics of the 8 Cakes that came down on day 70. Here are the 3 Copper's from day 70. I'll have pics of the other 11 in the next few days. At harvest we're taking pic or two of each plant and cataloging height, health, water uptake, structure, rating resin and initial odor and any other thoughts. All of this to help decide which ones are the best of the best. After drying and trimming, we'll have yield, odor again, and then will have to see about potency and effects.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 12, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Sometimes they dont rub off and not everyone is going to sprout in a paper towell. I dont i use cubes. And if im planting a couple hundred in the greenhouse im not going to go to a paper towel method.


Put the pointed end of the seed up then.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 12, 2020)

Sure am excited for my coppers. They’re tiny right now. 5/5 sky masters sprouted and I dropped those straight into the soil after a 30 minute soak. They’re all sticking their necks above the soil with the heads still buried. I’ve always used jiffy pellets or dropped straight into soil in a dixie cup. I did get some rockwool cubes to try in the future. They’re a lot cleaner and more compact than jiffy pellets. I have never, not even once, used paper towels. I’m paranoid about breaking the damn taproot.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2020)

People 


SFnone said:


> I agree. the reverse auction, and the gold nuggets system, especially for the higher members like gold and diamond, was way better in terms of prices. Also think Gu ran a much tighter ship back when he was basically doing everything. For offering other breeders' stuff, there was a time where they offered oni seeds and they also used to carry dvg on top of the ones you mentioned- I guess he is trying to be strictly his own gear as opposed to a seed bank.


stop working with gu because he pisses them off with his shit business lol, that’s why he only sells his gear(which is actually I think almost entirely bred by someone else now)


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 12, 2020)

I’m w
[


Gu~ said:


> The business has never been ran better.
> The brand has never been more popular.
> The prices have never been more fair.
> The catalogue has never been this diverse.
> ...


does anyone other than you say this? Just wondering if this is your wake up routine or something.
Your business is shit, 
your brand is popular because you sell cheap s1s,
Your prices were cheaper a couple years back and you did rewards when other people wouldnsti work with you 
The catalog diversity is your fault lol why is that a flex?
Your order system is still Jenky, your cc payment system frauds out my credit card on a regular basis when I’m trying to grab heisens gear(that you take his name off of) how much of your gear is he breeding now?


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 12, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm you clearly showed your lack of knowledge on breeding.
> 
> Those males were clearly finished and those seed plants werent real far away from being done. When they are done you chop. If he was smothered in pollen and was white from head to toe in pollen those plants would not even be close to making viable seed. Those seeds would be small and greenish and more than likely abandoned by the plant because the energy is being put forth in the seeds that are just about done.





randallb said:


> The plants he's touching in that vid are already done and full of seeds according to the narrative. Where is the cross contamination danger there?


Guys, if he's going in between buildings, and cross contaminating like that at this point, he's doing it in the earlier stages, too. Also, does it look like Heisen cleans those rooms in between cycles? So the pollen that "isn't dangerous now", according to you, will still be hanging around to fuck up his next run.
When you factor in the overall condition of the grow space, and blatant cross contamination, it all adds up to a lazy, careless attitude. Which intern, is leading to an end product with inconsistent quality, and increasing customer complaints.


----------



## F_Dupp (Feb 13, 2020)

You can tell by watching 3 minutes of this Heisen dudes videos, that hes a hack. I love GPS and have always had good results, until I ordered their Fem beans. From the fem line I got poor germination and plants that lack vigor.


----------



## led1k (Feb 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> . I know how to work with agar and all that shit and if anyone on here with tissue culturing experience could hit me up I’d really appreciate it.


This should help a lot:






Or_Gro’s Tissue Culture Journal


I’m interested in doing small-scale tissue culture of cannabis, primarily for gene banking and strain trading. I have a HEPA-filtered laminar-flow fan, and a makeshift cleanroom (aka spare bathroom). My first attempt will be primarily to build my cleanroom & lab technique, by using a...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## led1k (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Hell heisen even has his own weed forum and from what I hear, he runs it with an iron fist.


Yes to the first part. I've seen no iron fist behavior. Have you been there?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Guys, if he's going in between buildings, and cross contaminating like that at this point, he's doing it in the earlier stages, too. Also, does it look like Heisen cleans those rooms in between cycles? So the pollen that "isn't dangerous now", according to you, will still be hanging around to fuck up his next run.
> When you factor in the overall condition of the grow space, and blatant cross contamination, it all adds up to a lazy, careless attitude. Which intern, is leading to an end product with inconsistent quality, and increasing customer complaints.


What breeder puts out consistent quality right now?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2020)

led1k said:


> Yes to the first part. I've seen no iron fist behavior. Have you been there?


Yeah I’m curious as to who he gets his info from lol.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 13, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm neither heisen nor gu does the website pics and in that video you clearly saw a triangle kush plant that was seeded by a purple punch.
> 
> Soooo your saying they do not have the triangle kush? Or are you saying they really do have it but the web designer didnt have a pic so he did a google search and found one and photoshopped some purple hues to it?
> 
> ...


I saw the same thing you did. A bunch of hurting plants that were not picture worthy. Being Seeded doesn’t ”beat them up”, poor conditions do. If he has a full time job, and is doing this on the side, then I could see things getting hard to handle. It’s pretty clear if this is all he does full time, he’s definitely not even giving it 50%. If you‘re going to claim no pollen contamination, you should be showing at least a clean environment. I do agree with you though, shifting the topic back to picgate would definitely be less damaging then focusing On that video. He is definitely his own worst enemy.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Did he post that TK he stole off ig in the video? Did he post the Mac he stole off ig? How can you so call make 185k a year and breed like that? And who the fuck want purple punch crosses like that? Don’t you people know you can get PP clone itself for like $20-30 bucks now. Man tell ya mans clean his house before throwing shit at other people.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 13, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm maybe those bags are full of old plants? You do know in certain parts of the country it is frowned on and just cant have a huge pile of old plants in the yard.


Hey numb nutz-they're still putting people in prison where I live for growing but thanks for the info
I dont give a flyin fuck what he does but that place was gross
Dirty cups,trash, & filthy areas might be how you roll too (bet that's how your living room looks)
It's weird how a couple free pks of beans distorts people's reality 
Wheres your heisen tat bruh?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Sometimes they dont rub off and not everyone is going to sprout in a paper towell. I dont i use cubes. And if im planting a couple hundred in the greenhouse im not going to go to a paper towel method.


Say man get the meat outta ya mouth and breath for a minute. Go run to CP and tell Heisen his shit looking bad. He need to contact MangoTech he’ll get him right for a fraction of that 185 he making!! Do you see those plants? Those shits look mad sickly!!


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Yo @Gu you put your company in this filthy, no business sense having, cross contamination dummy hands? That video alone should drives sale through the toilet bowl. Man if I seen a room of a breeder that filthy doing the shit he’s doing I’ll line up to get a refund!!


----------



## klx (Feb 13, 2020)

Same as it ever was. Those that have spent too much valiantly defending every indiscretion, and those that never took a chance on anything in their whole lives valiantly trying to tear everything down...


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2020)

Lol gu sucks, vato. All the business decisions make perfect sense Ime but if you ask him, “business is better than ever,,,”


Vato_504 said:


> Yo @Gu you put your company in this filthy, no business sense having, cross contamination dummy hands? That video alone should drives sale through the toilet bowl. Man if I seen a room of a breeder that filthy doing the shit he’s doing I’ll line up to get a refund!!


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2020)

You take some mushrooms or something 


klx said:


> Same as it ever was. Those that have spent too much valiantly defending every indiscretion, and those that never took a chance on anything in their whole lives valiantly trying to tear everything down...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

led1k said:


> Yes to the first part. I've seen no iron fist behavior. Have you been there?


You should pay closer attention.
lol

All you’ve gotta do is look at stats.

But I do have a sock account on his site that i use to watch the shit show. 
I am easily entertained.


----------



## klx (Feb 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> You take some mushrooms or something


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Oh yea one more thing before I’m called a troll. Now we know why they steal pics. His plants look HORRIBLE. Gu should’ve gave that bread to a real breeder not a troll turned dick rider trash can breeder. Man whoever in this here thread that loves gps tell them CONTROL, ALT, DELETE THAT VIDEOOOOOOO


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea one more thing before I’m called a troll. Now we know why they steal pics. His plants look HORRIBLE. Gu should’ve gave that bread to a real breeder not a troll turned dick rider trash can breeder. Man whoever in this here thread that loves gps tell them CONTROL, ALT, DELETE THAT VIDEOOOOOOO


Lol


----------



## Fiete (Feb 13, 2020)

I will throw out the Mildew infested sour cookie out she will infest my other healthy plants so fuck with it out her and hope for the best


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 13, 2020)

Yeesh, looks like Heisen ran some heroin addicts out of an abandoned building and BAM, seed company. I won't even mention the poison pest strip he batted out of his way in his haste to show how dirty his room is and sickly his seeded mothers are. 


People defend this like it should be the industry standard.

Wow, just... wow.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

Looks like a meth operation not a weed growing facility.


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Oh yea one more thing before I’m called a troll. Now we know why they steal pics. His plants look HORRIBLE. Gu should’ve gave that bread to a real breeder not a troll turned dick rider trash can breeder. Man whoever in this here thread that loves gps tell them CONTROL, ALT, DELETE THAT VIDEOOOOOOO



Vato I guess he told you about the Stardawg lol, to say those plants looked terrible would be an understatement


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

One more fellas since he’s making it so easy. He’s over there breeding with Purple Pest and FilthyDawg....


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Last one I promise. Gu and Heisen presents “Cross Contamination Genetics”. Wanna be like me don’t clean or sweep for 2 weeks!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 13, 2020)

Don't you people have homes?


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

I bought GPS seeds the past 2 years. Last year just regs (tomahawk + tombstone), both were vigorous in growth and had some decent potency. I was satisfied.

This year none of my fem Purple Crunch even germinated, but GPS did replace them. Germed one Purple Cake from this years batch of fem seeds, it popped and its growing "ok" but not vigorously. Obvious to me that whoever is NOW breeding at GPS is not as good. Doesn't test as much.

But why keep shit talking? Just quit buyin there, I have. There's better breeders then Heisenbeans.


----------



## Nizza (Feb 13, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I will throw out the Mildew infested sour cookie out she will infest my other healthy plants so fuck with it out her and hope for the best


 What exactly is your setup like and how do you run it? Do you have a fan pulling air out of the grow chamber, and where does that air go/ where does the new air come from? There are a few things you want to make sure of before you start treating for PM. I would definitely look for the root of the issue first because it will only get worse when you get to flower


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Man I don’t care what nobody says these jokes go fly. Nobody belittled more people on this site then heisen. Especially in this thread. Then to post a video of your grow conditions that horrible. Shid he go get this work. So if any of you fellas pop any beans and see baby mice just know why it happened!!

Just think about this and it’ll make you puke. He’s on a automated watering system and his rooms are that filthy. Garbage bags everywhere with lord knows what. THIS YALLS KING! The man said he cleans every 2 WEEKS. You know how much shit done built up in those 2 weeks? I’m a novice grower and the first thing I did after watering was sweep and mop. So with that being said his is helping in this way. He’s showing you how not to breed and treat your plants and rooms. So a round of applause for him on that...


----------



## led1k (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should pay closer attention.
> lol
> 
> All you’ve gotta do is look at stats.
> ...


Maybe I missed what you are referring to? Curious what stats are you talking about? Why do you need a sock?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2020)

I haven’t watched that video and I’m not going to. I’m actually interested in learning how to breed and from what everyone has said that is not an example I should follow. I take pride in my work and nothing hurts more than finding out I’ve been doing something wrong. I’ll take y’all’s word for it that the video is somewhat of a disgrace. I would be too embarrassed to shoot video where I claim to be an example for others to follow but not even fucking clean up first. That’s all I’ve gotta say. My final verdict on this gear will be based on how my plants come out. Hopefully they’re not so full of themselves that they’ve forgotten that learning never ends, and take this very valid criticism to heart. If you’re shooting instructional video you’ve gotta put your best foot forward every time, no matter how good you think you are.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I haven’t watched that video and I’m not going to. I’m actually interested in learning how to breed and from what everyone has said that is not an example I should follow. I take pride in my work and nothing hurts more than finding out I’ve been doing something wrong. I’ll take y’all’s word for it that the video is somewhat of a disgrace. I would be too embarrassed to shoot video where I claim to be an example for others to follow but not even fucking clean up first. That’s all I’ve gotta say. My final verdict on this gear will be based on how my plants come out. Hopefully they’re not so full of themselves that they’ve forgotten that learning never ends, and take this very valid criticism to heart.


Nah bro watch the video. It’s really educational on what not to do when breeding and growing. Especially how to keep your room!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2020)

Fair enough. I know my grow room is not the shining example of cleanliness that it should be, but then again I don’t claim to be anything other than a fast learner with about a year of growing under my belt. I’m still learning new stuff every day, both on here and through the course of my work, and whenever I post stuff on here I hope my mistakes will be pointed out and I’m grateful for it. When I’ve been doing this for 10 years instead of one I’ll still be the same way, because the learning never stops, and you can only master something by keeping your mind open.

I’m just kinda disappointed because I really do want to find some good instructional videos on breeding, but I only want to follow the very best examples.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fair enough. I know my grow room is not the shining example of cleanliness that it should be, but then again I don’t claim to be anything other than a fast learner with about a year of growing under my belt. I’m still learning new stuff every day, both on here and through the course of my work, and whenever I post stuff on here I hope my mistakes will be pointed out and I’m grateful for it. When I’ve been doing this for 10 years instead of one I’ll still be the same way, because the learning never stops, and you can only master something by keeping your mind open.
> 
> I’m just kinda disappointed because I really do want to find some good instructional videos on breeding, but I only want to follow the very best examples.


Main thing any breeder will tell you is don’t take pollen in your flower room unless your breeding in that room. Change clothes with going from place to place and turn fans off when pollinating


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Main thing any breeder will tell you is don’t take pollen in your flower room unless your breeding in that room. Change clothes with going from place to place and turn fans off when pollinating


Oh yeah it’s like with growing mushrooms. You always want to shower, put on clean clothes, and brush your teeth before you start culture work. Otherwise you’ll just be breathing bacteria and shedding mold spores off your clothes into your culture. This is stuff you learn on the very first day of microbiology lab. What I want to learn is how to do it on a small scale. At some point I want to figure out how to do a seed run of all my best phenos, but I don’t even know where to begin (beyond spraying some silver thiosulfate on the plant you want to make pollen). To me it just seems like there is a lot more to it than smashing two phenos together and growing out the seeds. Hunting for a stud male is even further beyond the horizon. I don’t know what all “doing it right” involves (besides obvious things like avoiding contamination). I don’t have enough space to waste it on bunk crosses so I don’t think I can just jump into the deep end like I did when I built my LED lights. I was thinking about joining CP, but you all here have convinced me that it’s more of a personality cult than a serious breeding site, and I am *not* down with bandwagons or personality cults. I’m only on this thread because someone I know IRL and trust turned me on to GPS and speaks very highly of the finished product.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Then to post a video of your grow conditions that horrible.


That was in response to poster 'Tom2M', who was assigned weeks ago to a single thread to be ridiculed and dismissed by HeisenGu's posse. Can't wait for Tom's reveal. I have a few guesses.....


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh yeah it’s like with growing mushrooms. You always want to shower, put on clean clothes, and brush your teeth before you start culture work. Otherwise you’ll just be breathing bacteria and shedding mold spores off your clothes into your culture. This is stuff you learn on the very first day of microbiology lab. What I want to learn is how to do it on a small scale. At some point I want to figure out how to do a seed run of all my best phenos, but I don’t even know where to begin (beyond spraying some silver thiosulfate on the plant you want to make pollen). To me it just seems like there is a lot more to it than smashing two phenos together and growing out the seeds. Hunting for a stud male is even further beyond the horizon. I don’t know what all “doing it right” involves (besides obvious things like avoiding contamination). I don’t have enough space to waste it on bunk crosses so I don’t think I can just jump into the deep end like I did when I built my LED lights. I was thinking about joining CP, but you all here have convinced me that it’s more of a personality cult than a serious breeding site, and I am *not* down with bandwagons or personality cults. I’m only on this thread because someone I know IRL and trust turned me on to GPS and speaks very highly of the finished product.


Go just a post gromer posted on ig a while back. You can’t miss it it’s on his feed. He’ll dip a q-tip in pollen and pollinate certain bud sites. Go to the chuckers thread on here. Man there’s some guys on here with years of knowledge. They can hate and call this place trollitup but there’s some great growing/breeders on this heat cute. That’s why people always coming back. One thing you can do ask questions.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 13, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> What breeder puts out consistent quality right now?


Cannarado, and Mephisto, are two of the most reputable in the business.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Cannarado, and Mephisto, are two of the most reputable in the business.


Based off the Cannarado thread currently, might want to look elsewhere...


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey, Heisen/dats my bike and other puppets...
You really have no balls when facing criticism:


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 13, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> Hey, Heisen/dats my bike and other puppets...
> You really have no balls when facing criticism:
> View attachment 4478813


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 13, 2020)

Tom2m

Joined 5 minutes ago.. .and magnetically 
drawn to the greenpoint thread ??


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 13, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Tom2m
> 
> Joined 5 minutes ago.. .and magnetically
> drawn to the greenpoint thread ??


Yes, I had only one account on a canna board and it was "the other place" but my threads were deleted so I thought I should post it here.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 13, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Based off the Cannarado thread currently, might want to look elsewhere...


Why? Because literally one person is claiming to have a hermie. Otherwise, everybody loves Rado gear.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Tom2m
> 
> Joined 5 minutes ago.. .and magnetically
> drawn to the greenpoint thread ??


Think he was the guy that was called out in the video of Heisen making meth or growing weed or whatever that video was.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 13, 2020)

Not trying to defend or defame, but, some of ya'll are going a little overboard about the cleanliness issue, IMHO.
This is a plant. 
Being indoors isn't even it's natural state, let alone needing a 'clean room'.

Anyone here remember BOG's threads on old Overgrow? Lots won't, they were toddlers back then. 
That guy grew, and bred, fire right underneath his house, pots right on the dirt, 5ft ceilings, rocks and shit everywhere.
Used to see old rootballs hanging around in the backgrounds of some photos if I remember correctly.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Not trying to defend or defame, but, some of ya'll are going a little overboard about the cleanliness issue, IMHO.
> This is a plant.
> Being indoors isn't even it's natural state, let alone needing a 'clean room'.
> 
> ...


Haters are gonna hate though. If their lives are fucked up they get on here and do their thing. If unhappy with seeds don't go back for more, its very simple.

How many of us have been inside a breeders domain? You have all bought seeds from many places, never having been there. I just see no point non stop dissin anybody.

I would NOT want to meet many online ppl, most live sub standard.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 13, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Haters are gonna hate though. If their lives are fucked up they get on here and do their thing. If unhappy with seeds don't go back for more, its very simple.
> 
> How many of us have been inside a breeders domain? You have all bought seeds from many places, never having been there. I just see no point non stop dissin anybody.
> 
> I would NOT want to meet many online ppl, most live sub standard.


Wrong on everything. You werent around here last year. Vato is 100% right on this. Heisen talked mad shit about gu, other members, tents, techniques whatever the fuck crossed his mind. Those of us that remember are giving that shit back. Where I come from, thats called getting some. As in, Heisens getting some
As far as the cleaniness or lack thereof of that grow spot? Fucking atrocious. I cant believe I'm seeing such a lack of pride, workmanship from Heisen. That's something that surprised me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Haters are gonna hate though. If their lives are fucked up they get on here and do their thing. If unhappy with seeds don't go back for more, its very simple.
> 
> How many of us have been inside a breeders domain? You have all bought seeds from many places, never having been there. I just see no point non stop dissin anybody.
> 
> I would NOT want to meet many online ppl, most live sub standard.


You really should do more research before making assumptions about members here at RIU.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Not trying to defend or defame, but, some of ya'll are going a little overboard about the cleanliness issue, IMHO.
> This is a plant.
> Being indoors isn't even it's natural state, let alone needing a 'clean room'.
> 
> ...





Couch_buzz said:


> Haters are gonna hate though. If their lives are fucked up they get on here and do their thing. If unhappy with seeds don't go back for more, its very simple.
> 
> How many of us have been inside a breeders domain? You have all bought seeds from many places, never having been there. I just see no point non stop dissin anybody.
> 
> I would NOT want to meet many online ppl, most live sub standard.


Y’all 2 go defend that filth on CP. over here at what y’all call trollitup that hoe heisen gonna get that work. I wouldn’t dare buy seeds from a breeder who posted their grow area looking like that. Especially if you’re a clean person yourself. I looked at my plants and apart of me. I shower daily so I swept and mopped for them daily. How many of y’all would sit around in his room to chill in y’all in those conditions? I know I wouldn’t. The dude is a damn walking contradiction through band through. Where was y’all dick riders when heisen was round here hating on everything moving? Now people are haters from giving him the same shit back! Well call me King Hater put some Respeck on me.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Y’all 2 go defend that filth on CP. over here at what y’all call trollitup that hoe heisen gonna get that work. I wouldn’t dare buy seeds from a breeder who posted their grow area looking like that. Especially if you’re a clean person yourself. I looked at my plants and apart of me. I shower daily so I swept and mopped for them daily. How many of y’all would sit around in his room to chill in y’all in those conditions? I know I wouldn’t. The dude is a damn walking contradiction through band through. Where was y’all dick riders when heisen was round here hating on everything moving? Now people are haters from giving him the same shit back! Well call me King Hater put some Respeck on me.


I don't know or care about anyone's personal beef with Heisen.
All I am saying is if you think PLANTS need to be '_swept and mopped for daily_' you're a little off your rocker, homie.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Y’all 2 go defend that filth on CP. over here at what y’all call trollitup that hoe heisen gonna get that work. I wouldn’t dare buy seeds from a breeder who posted their grow area looking like that. Especially if you’re a clean person yourself. I looked at my plants and apart of me. I shower daily so I swept and mopped for them daily. How many of y’all would sit around in his room to chill in y’all in those conditions? I know I wouldn’t. The dude is a damn walking contradiction through band through. Where was y’all dick riders when heisen was round here hating on everything moving? Now people are haters from giving him the same shit back! Well call me King Hater put some Respeck on me.


I still think it's ironic that one of the biggest bullies on the weed forums is whining about how he's being picked on. 

Cry me a river...


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

I don’t think couch buzz is a dick rider, and yea it’s easy to say don’t buy their seeds but for ppl that have invested time and money have the right to speak up, I haven’t bought or would never buy any of their gear, but if you release a video on the internet for everyone to see you set yourself up for everyone to have a opinion.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 13, 2020)

Can someone please tell me wht with heisen an gu is? I have no idea only the photo stealing i know from but why are some people here so mad about this guy's are they Scam Breeders? Thank you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I don’t think couch buzz is a dick rider, and yea it’s easy to say don’t buy their seeds but for ppl that have invested time and money have the right to speak up, *I haven’t bought or would never buy any of their gear*, but if you release a video on the internet for everyone to see you set yourself up for everyone to have a opinion.


Why are you here in the greenpoint thread?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Can someone please tell me wht with heisen an gu is? I have no idea only the photo stealing i know from but why are some people here so mad about this guy's *are they Scam Breeders*? Thank you.


yes


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Wrong on everything. You werent around here last year. Vato is 100% right on this. Heisen talked mad shit about gu, other members, tents, techniques whatever the fuck crossed his mind. Those of us that remember are giving that shit back. Where I come from, thats called getting some. As in, Heisens getting some
> As far as the cleaniness or lack thereof of that grow spot? Fucking atrocious. I cant believe I'm seeing such a lack of pride, workmanship from Heisen. That's something that surprised me.


 I was here last year.

Couch_Lock= Couch_Buzz

and the yr before that Couch_Lock was here.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> I don't know or care about anyone's personal beef with Heisen.
> All I am saying is if you think PLANTS need to be '_swept and mopped for daily_' you're a little off your rocker, homie.


Go on YouTube and look at real grows “commercial” or even some farms and they look 100x cleaner shit the rare dankness walk around their place looked like a fucking hospital it was so clean.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Wrong on everything. You werent around here last year. Vato is 100% right on this. Heisen talked mad shit about gu, other members, tents, techniques whatever the fuck crossed his mind. Those of us that remember are giving that shit back. Where I come from, thats called getting some. As in, Heisens getting some
> As far as the cleaniness or lack thereof of that grow spot? Fucking atrocious. I cant believe I'm seeing such a lack of pride, workmanship from Heisen. That's something that surprised me.


Most ppl these days are scumbags, including many on here. I'm not defending Heisen at all...........his fem seeds have a shit germ rate compared to Gu's old reg beans. I won't be buyin any more GPS products......but it makes zero sense to be hatin on an online motherfucker. Just quit buyin there, FFS.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are you here in the greenpoint thread?


Cuz you don’t run the internet and I can read and comment on anything i want. Didn’t know this was a private thread.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Go on YouTube and look at real grows “commercial” or even some farms and they look 100x cleaner shit the rare dankness walk around their place looked like a fucking hospital it was so clean.


Yes, there are many extremely well run operations and, yes, it's obviously best practice to keep your space tidy.

Once again, BOG bred fire before RD ever made a seed, I remember them both from OG, and he did it in a filthy space underneath his house.

Not a defense of Heisen or anyone's bad behavior, more a defense of the cannabis plant and a rejection of the idea that the plant must have clean room conditions.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Most ppl these days are scumbags, including many on here. I'm not defending Heisen at all...........his fem seeds have a shit germ rate compared to Gu's old reg beans. I won't be buyin any more GPS products......but it makes zero sense to be hatin on an online motherfucker. Just quit buyin there, FFS.


You know what’s crazy bro, you don’t even have to waste your time in this thread reading the so called hate. You just looking for attention from grown mean to add your .1 cent in. Just continue on with your day or better yet go help heisen clean up those filthy ass rooms.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I don’t think couch buzz is a dick rider, and yea it’s easy to say don’t buy their seeds but for ppl that have invested time and money have the right to speak up, I haven’t bought or would never buy any of their gear, but if you release a video on the internet for everyone to see you set yourself up for everyone to have a opinion.


Seeds cost nothing, rip off somebody on a car or a house? yeah, ya best run....

You children are petty like Trump. I complained about his fem seeds and got them replaced. GPS seeds were better in the past, when I ordered in December I had no idea Heisen was doing the breeding. He was mouthy on RIU and had I known it was Heisenbean seeds THIS YR I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Yes, there are many extremely well run operations and, yes, it's obviously best practice to keep your space tidy.
> 
> Once again, BOG bred fire before RD ever made a seed, I remember them both from OG, and he did it in a filthy space underneath his house.
> 
> Not a defense of Heisen or anyone's bad behavior, more a defense of the cannabis plant and a rejection of the idea that the plant must have clean room conditions.


I agree, think the whole clean thing is just about keeping bugs and other unwanted things in ur grow space away. But obviously we all know that.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I don’t think couch buzz is a dick rider, and yea it’s easy to say don’t buy their seeds but for ppl that have invested time and money have the right to speak up, *I haven’t bought or would never buy any of their gear*, but if you release a video on the internet for everyone to see you set yourself up for everyone to have a opinion.





Chunky Stool said:


> Why are you here in the greenpoint thread?





MInewgrow said:


> Cuz you don’t run the internet and I can read and comment on anything i want. Didn’t know this was a private thread.


Well thanks for sharing.
You aren't very smart...


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Well thanks for sharing.
> You aren't very smart...


Yea I’m sure you work for nasa bud


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> I agree, think the whole clean thing is just about keeping bugs and other unwanted things in ur grow space away.


Agreed, it's certainly best practice.



Vato_504 said:


> You know what’s crazy bro, you don’t even have to waste your time in this thread reading the so called hate. You just looking for attention from grown mean to add your .1 cent in. Just continue on with your day or better yet go help heisen clean up those filthy ass rooms.


Hey bro, Who Dat?! 
You think Drew's done or coming back?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Agreed, it's certainly best practice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drew can hang it up like heisen.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

I want y’all fellas to do me a big favor. Go watch that video. Besides the filthy conditions go look at how unhealthy those plants look. Put the video in slow motion, pause it. If any big name breeder would put that on ig people would run him the hell outta town. That’s why people are having poor germ rates, runts, etc.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 13, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Drew can hang it up like heisen.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 13, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> Yes, I had only one account on a canna board and it was "the other place" but my threads were deleted so I thought I should post it here.


Ahh all good,your name did ring a bell


----------



## santacruztodd (Feb 13, 2020)

Planting out some of my recent beans. Plants look promising! I'm going to do these indoor-outdoor at 18 hours and then take cuts (Bison Breath could be a boy) for the mother plants I will get my summer clones from. I'll leave the clone moms outside for a spring crop so I can sample the wares and plant summer crop accordingly. The purple mac looks like a big bully, but all of them look very good in form and structure. Bound to be a few winners here. All were topped recently.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 13, 2020)

Dats my bike punk!


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 13, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


> Why? Because literally one person is claiming to have a hermie. Otherwise, everybody loves Rado gear.


How wrong you are cannarado had a serious debacle with his TK91 crosses, several people had male plants out of feminized seed packs


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 13, 2020)

As far as I know, the only real issue with Cannarado was the TK91s. 

I documented my TK91s in the Rado thread. I did find males but when it was brought to Rados attention, he didnt lose his shit and scream at his customers. No threads or comments were deleted. He didn't cry and post a video. And he didn't create a bunch sock accounts to shill more.
He publicly apologized for the rogue pollen on the second batch and pulled the rest of the packs from his site and his suppliers.

Its one thing to replace packs. Its another to actually take responsibility and pull stock.


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 13, 2020)

bubbahaze said:


> How wrong you are cannarado had a serious debacle with his TK91 crosses, several people had male plants out of feminized seed packs





Tangerine_ said:


> As far as I know, the only real issue with Cannarado was the TK91s.
> 
> I documented my TK91s in the Rado thread. I did find males but when it was brought to Rados attention, he didnt lose his shit and scream at his customers. No threads or comments were deleted. He didn't cry and post a video. And he didn't create a bunch sock accounts to shill more.
> He publicly apologized for the rogue pollen on the second batch and pulled the rest of the packs from his site and his suppliers.
> ...


Thank you, Tangerine. You answered that question better than I could have. You summed up the difference between breeders perfectly.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 13, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> As far as I know, the only real issue with Cannarado was the TK91s.
> 
> I documented my TK91s in the Rado thread. I did find males but when it was brought to Rados attention, he didnt lose his shit and scream at his customers. No threads or comments were deleted. He didn't cry and post a video. And he didn't create a bunch sock accounts to shill more.
> He publicly apologized for the rogue pollen on the second batch and pulled the rest of the packs from his site and his suppliers.
> ...


Damn that sound like a new hit. Gu and heisen presents rogue pollen genetics. They fems but you might get a him!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 13, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Can someone please tell me wht with heisen an gu is? I have no idea only the photo stealing i know from but why are some people here so mad about this guy's are they Scam Breeders? Thank you.


Dude, they're not scam seed sellers. Every time these trolls and haters come here you get whipped into a frenzy. It's the internet... it's full of sad, bored people. I don't know Gu or Heisen. I've posted less than flattering comments about Heisen. I've posted pics of Archive, Greenhouse, classic BD strain, etc. I have no skin in this game besides wanting to see weed porn and learn about the beans I have from GPS. You've seen my pics from start to almost finish now. Everything I have had from GPS is fucking stellar. Just ignore the trolls unless you're bored. Your seeds arrived... overseas I might add. They've sprouted and you're rolling. See what happens. If you're a good grower, sprouted all your beams and end up with all retarded plants, you can post your complaints here with pics throughout the process. You just received seeds and you have fems. Because of that, you're one of the more interesting GPS grows going down right now. You won't be able to shut these haters up even if you produce an Australian bush fire, but it could be a Dollyrots _In Your Face_ moment.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 13, 2020)

MInewgrow said:


> Go on YouTube and look at real grows “commercial” or even some farms and they look 100x cleaner shit the rare dankness walk around their place looked like a fucking hospital it was so clean.


Flow Kana has 175 million, weed on conveyor belts, guys in lab coats, etc, etc. It doesn't mean the outdoor they're pedaling is better than a dirt bag in a basement in Baltimore. And I've seen a lot of dirt bag grows in the basements of Harm City, lol.


----------



## pthobson (Feb 13, 2020)

Funny video.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 13, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still think it's ironic that one of the biggest bullies on the weed forums is whining about how he's being picked on.
> 
> Cry me a river...


this also blows my mind,


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Dude, they're not scam seed sellers. Every time these trolls and haters come here you get whipped into a frenzy. It's the internet... it's full of sad, bored people. I don't know Gu or Heisen. I've posted less than flattering comments about Heisen. I've posted pics of Archive, Greenhouse, classic BD strain, etc. I have no skin in this game besides wanting to see weed porn and learn about the beans I have from GPS. You've seen my pics from start to almost finish now. Everything I have had from GPS is fucking stellar. Just ignore the trolls unless you're bored. Your seeds arrived... overseas I might add. They've sprouted and you're rolling. See what happens. If you're a good grower, sprouted all your beams and end up with all retarded plants, you can post your complaints here with pics throughout the process. You just received seeds and you have fems. Because of that, you're one of the more interesting GPS grows going down right now. You won't be able to shut these haters up even if you produce an Australian bush fire, but it could be a Dollyrots _In Your Face_ moment.


You sure do get awful worked up when anyone dares question GPs business practice or points our Heisens shadiness. People have every right to voice their opinions in this thread. If you want be in an echo chamber where the content is controlled, head over to Heisens knock off site.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 14, 2020)

My GPS Plants looking great so far specially after transplanting in Solo Cups. But i throw 1 "Sour Cookie" away she was infected my PM and i hope all my other Plants are not infested.

I have make a mistake in the past and i will never Spray something Indoor on my Plants a friend is a expirence Grower more longer than me and he say it is not necessary to Spray Indoors the Mildew love Humidity. And he say if a Plant a infested throw them away because she is weak and not resistance. And he is true the SC was at the beginning the weakest so 1 "Sour Cookie" left in the Middle and all the others are "ice cream punsh"


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Go just a post gromer posted on ig a while back. You can’t miss it it’s on his feed. He’ll dip a q-tip in pollen and pollinate certain bud sites. Go to the chuckers thread on here. Man there’s some guys on here with years of knowledge. They can hate and call this place trollitup but there’s some great growing/breeders on this heat cute. That’s why people always coming back. One thing you can do ask questions.


I’ve been on here since like July of last year, and everyone I’ve interacted with has been helpful and polite and just generally cool. You see some trolling and drama on any site, but I’ve kept coming back because I’ve gotten a ton of really good help on here. I’m here to improve my growing skills and learn more about the industry in general. Not to brag, show off, or prove anything. This site has been awesome for my needs.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve been on here since like July of last year, and everyone I’ve interacted with has been helpful and polite and just generally cool. You see some trolling and drama on any site here, but I’ve kept coming back because I’ve gotten a ton of really good help on here. I’m here to improve my growing skills and learn more about the industry in general. Not to brag, show off, or prove anything. This site has been awesome for my needs.


Man everything I know I’ve learned from this site or someone off this site that’s not here anymore. One thing I learn early on is you can’t be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Sometimes honesty will get you slapped in the face though. “


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

That is very true. I don’t really like to sugar coat anything I say and my bluntness can piss people off — especially my girlfriend lol. Anyway what I said about “learning about the industry in general”. I actually did lurk overgrow way back in the day. I don’t remember much about the pics I saw but I definitely remember BOG. I know a lot of his gear is still highly sought after and has led to some crosses we know and love today. Everyone is gonna run their operation differently but it’s all about what I said about setting the example. Back in 2005 this industry was entirely underground, and when you’re worried about keeping the feds off your ass you have to do things differently. Now it’s 2020 and weed has entered the mainstream. The stigma is gone and if you want to be an industry leader you should look the part and operate like one. That’s what I think anyway.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

2005? Me and my old crew grew outdoors in the 70's.


----------



## randallb (Feb 14, 2020)

Fiete said:


> My GPS Plants looking great so far specially after transplanting in Solo Cups. But i throw 1 "Sour Cookie" away she was infected my PM and i hope all my other Plants are not infested.
> 
> I have make a mistake in the past and i will never Spray something Indoor on my Plants a friend is a expirence Grower more longer than me and he say it is not necessary to Spray Indoors the Mildew love Humidity. And he say if a Plant a infested throw them away because she is weak and not resistance. And he is true the SC was at the beginning the weakest so 1 "Sour Cookie" left in the Middle and all the others are "ice cream punsh"
> 
> View attachment 4479247


On that Ice Cream Punch, top right. Remove that single leaf that is pointing toward the center............looks like some pm on there.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> 2005? Me and my old crew grew outdoors in the 70's.


I believe terrapin was pointing out how far legalization has come in 15 years
What was your point?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

I hope they aren't going to smoke those buds after extracting the seeds.
Hot shot no pest strips are OK during veg but not for flower.



They work best with very little airflow, so probably not ideal for Heisen's environment. 

He'd be better off with yellow sticky cards. 
-- edit -- 
I wonder if the chemical in no pest strips can reduce seed viability???


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I believe terrapin was pointing out how far legalization has come in 15 years
> What was your point?


What's your point in confronting me? I have no issues with Terrapin. He seemed to be speaking of a breeder called BOG and mentioned way back in 2005 , at least thats what I comprehended.

TERRAPIN: "I don’t remember much about the pics I saw but I definitely remember BOG. I know a lot of his gear is still highly sought after and has led to some crosses we know and love today. Everyone is gonna run their operation differently but it’s all about what I said about setting the example. Back in 2005 this industry was entirely underground ."

PPl are quick to jump on ppl, wow. You are an asswipe, Natureboi


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> What's your point in confronting me? I have no issues with Terrapin. He seemed to be speaking of a breeder called BOG and mentioned way back in 2005 , at least thats what I comprehended.
> 
> TERRAPIN: "I don’t remember much about the pics I saw but I definitely remember BOG. I know a lot of his gear is still highly sought after and has led to some crosses we know and love today. Everyone is gonna run their operation differently but it’s all about what I said about setting the example. Back in 2005 this industry was entirely underground ."
> 
> PPl are quick to jump on ppl, wow. You are an asswipe, Natureboi


And youre a blowhard with little substance.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> And youre a blowhard with little substance.


 Oh, I'm crushed.....by a child...not


----------



## randallb (Feb 14, 2020)

Peacemaker?????? Not sure I how long I had this pack, maybe a year. I looked back in the thread and saw some nice pics. Thinking of popping a few and see if I can get a WIFI leaner. Smoke reports on WIFI are impressive which was a reason to try these. The other reason was I got them for $11. 

They were discontinued so I guess not popular. Any info good or bad is appreciated.

kudos @el kapitan , nice growing!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2020)

That video of Heisen made me 100% certain I'll never buy another pack from these guys. I'd rather make my own beans at this point. At least my grow rooms don't have herpes.

Whole pack of purple crunch wouldn't germ. The purple punch crosses I have tried have been incredibly weak and bland in all areas.

I'll grow out my pre-heisen stuff still. I've had good luck with most of it.

IMO, GPS has "jumped the shark"

Seems like things are "going better than ever"


----------



## nc208 (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> What's your point in confronting me? I have no issues with Terrapin. He seemed to be speaking of a breeder called BOG and mentioned way back in 2005 , at least thats what I comprehended.
> 
> TERRAPIN: "I don’t remember much about the pics I saw but I definitely remember BOG. I know a lot of his gear is still highly sought after and has led to some crosses we know and love today. Everyone is gonna run their operation differently but it’s all about what I said about setting the example. Back in 2005 this industry was entirely underground ."
> 
> PPl are quick to jump on ppl, wow. You are an asswipe, Natureboi


So what was your comment about? I took it as a jab at Terrapin.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> So what was your comment about? I took it as a jab at Terrapin.


 My point was I've known breeders personally since 1972. I'm not that guy, I was the guy that moved it.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> That video of Heisen made me 100% certain I'll never buy another pack from these guys. I'd rather make my own beans at this point. At least my grow rooms don't have herpes.
> 
> Whole pack of purple crunch wouldn't germ. The purple punch crosses I have tried have been incredibly weak and bland in all areas.
> 
> ...


 I went 0 for 5 on Purple Crunch, called GPS and wanted a refund. They said I could have anything on the site free, but I won't return to GPS again. I had good luck with Gu's beans, it was a mistake on his part letting Heisen kill the business.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

As if it isn't bad enough to charge growers to test the gear, growers are now being charged to test the germ rates on seeds rushed to market.
And customers are supposed to feel "comforted" that the packs will be replaced when those fresh seeds don't germ.
*SMH*


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> As if it isn't bad enough to charge growers to test the gear, growers are now being charged to test the germ rates on seeds rushed to market.
> And customers are supposed to feel "comforted" that the packs will be replaced when those fresh seeds don't germ.
> *SMH*


 I just learned a lesson, don't come back to GPS. But I'm not gonna shit talk for 30 friggin pages about it.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> I just learned a lesson, don't come back to GPS. But I'm not gonna shit talk for 30 friggin pages about it.


So dont.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 14, 2020)

randallb said:


> On that Ice Cream Punch, top right. Remove that single leaf that is pointing toward the center............looks like some pm on there.



No it's from spraying with lights on that's no pm


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> 2005? Me and my old crew grew outdoors in the 70's.


Yeah I never claimed to be an OG. Just a thirty something dude who’s been interested in this stuff for way longer than I’ve actually been doing it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> I believe terrapin was pointing out how far legalization has come in 15 years


Precisely. And in this vastly different landscape we can now act more like professionals in a legit industry and less like stealth growers.


----------



## genuity (Feb 14, 2020)

Jumping in to the gps thread


----------



## Turpman (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I never claimed to be an OG. Just a thirty something dude who’s been interested in this stuff for way longer than I’ve actually been doing it.


I'm a noob indoor grower, myself. 3 grows under my belt, thats it. There's always more to learn.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still think it's ironic that one of the biggest bullies on the weed forums is whining about how he's being picked on.
> 
> Cry me a river...


I've missed so much drama since I quite growing Greenpoint Seeds.
This is better than Netflix and it's free, sort of, I'm sitting on dozens of packs from Greenpoint.
I'll keep my mouth shut about Heisen, because I like to visit his forum, occasionally.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Yes, there are many extremely well run operations and, yes, it's obviously best practice to keep your space tidy.
> 
> Once again, BOG bred fire before RD ever made a seed, I remember them both from OG, and he did it in a filthy space underneath his house.
> 
> Not a defense of Heisen or anyone's bad behavior, more a defense of the cannabis plant and a rejection of the idea that the plant must have clean room conditions.


Im too oldschool too give a damn about how clean someone keeps they're grow.
Out in the great outdoors, in the dirt, there's all sorts of big bad contaminants from birdshit to chemtrails getting all over this beautiful creation, cannabis. 
I suppose if you had to rely on your product to pay the bills, like having to pass inspections and testing in a legal dispo provider sense of sterile controlled environment, but cannabis doesn't need to be coddled by cleanliness to do it's thang.
I'm of the mindset that sterile conditions breed out immunities in any community from plants to animals.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Opie1971 said:


> Put the pointed end of the seed up then.



I hope when you water the seed doesnt move any lol. Or when its dropped down in the hole and it was a perfect drop. 

Def not gonna do that for a couple hundred seeds. And why are you telling me all this? I dont have any problems losing seedlings because of a helmet.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Hey numb nutz-they're still putting people in prison where I live for growing but thanks for the info
> I dont give a flyin fuck what he does but that place was gross
> Dirty cups,trash, & filthy areas might be how you roll too (bet that's how your living room looks)
> It's weird how a couple free pks of beans distorts people's reality
> Wheres your heisen tat bruh?



You must be one of those closet growers or have a tent and think your doing big things. 

Why are you even on this thread?


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Say man get the meat outta ya mouth and breath for a minute. Go run to CP and tell Heisen his shit looking bad. He need to contact MangoTech he’ll get him right for a fraction of that 185 he making!! Do you see those plants? Those shits look mad sickly!!



Only meat is the one in your arse right now.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You should pay closer attention.
> lol
> 
> All you’ve gotta do is look at stats.
> ...



Ya i remember when you was on posting their and you was a douch bag of a poster and didnt last long. 

But hey when you need to look at some fire you have to go over their to his site and get on this thread because your def not growing it.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> I bought GPS seeds the past 2 years. Last year just regs (tomahawk + tombstone), both were vigorous in growth and had some decent potency. I was satisfied.
> 
> This year none of my fem Purple Crunch even germinated, but GPS did replace them. Germed one Purple Cake from this years batch of fem seeds, it popped and its growing "ok" but not vigorously. Obvious to me that whoever is NOW breeding at GPS is not as good. Doesn't test as much.
> 
> But why keep shit talking? Just quit buyin there, I have. There's better breeders then Heisenbeans.



Thats funny ive bought several packs and every last one has germed and is vigorous. 
Maybe its something you are doing that needs adjusting.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I don’t care what nobody says these jokes go fly. Nobody belittled more people on this site then heisen. Especially in this thread. Then to post a video of your grow conditions that horrible. Shid he go get this work. So if any of you fellas pop any beans and see baby mice just know why it happened!!
> 
> Just think about this and it’ll make you puke. He’s on a automated watering system and his rooms are that filthy. Garbage bags everywhere with lord knows what. THIS YALLS KING! The man said he cleans every 2 WEEKS. You know how much shit done built up in those 2 weeks? I’m a novice grower and the first thing I did after watering was sweep and mop. So with that being said his is helping in this way. He’s showing you how not to breed and treat your plants and rooms. So a round of applause for him on that...



And still a novice


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Not trying to defend or defame, but, some of ya'll are going a little overboard about the cleanliness issue, IMHO.
> This is a plant.
> Being indoors isn't even it's natural state, let alone needing a 'clean room'.
> 
> ...



Thats because these guys are douche bags are doing everything possible to derail or belittle GU/Heisen. 
For older growers all they are doing is coming off as inexperienced growers who are very envious.

Thats why they refuse to leave this thread.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You really should do more research before making assumptions about members here at RIU.



Probably right on the money. You admitted you have a sock account and your in this thread. 

Heisen is living rent free in your and others heads on here. Your so jealous its eating you up. 

Cant just simply grow weed....nope gotta be on that mission of tearing people down.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

lol I’m flowering in a closet and vegging in a tent. Big things? Hell no I’m growing so I have free fire to smoke and to learn things. I’m only starting as many beans as I have because a bunch will end up outside this spring and I’m trying to find like 5 or 6 phenos to keep long term that are superior to the local dispo schwag. Tired of getting fucking hosed by my local dispos. I would be lying if I said I didn’t have greater ambitions though. I’ve been working construction for my entire adult life and I would love to switch to a different field that isn’t so hard on my body and doesn’t involve getting filthy with drywall dust every day. The big things will come later. I’m trying to be all business on here because that’s what my endgame is. My state just announced their rec bill, which is expected to pass this year, and it has a “micro farming” provision that allows for smaller growers to get licensed to help keep up with demand at dispos. You can take it to the bank that I’m gonna get a piece of that action.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> You must be one of those closet growers or have a tent and think your doing big things.
> 
> Why are you even on this thread?


Are you an idiot? Dropped on your head at birth? Might wanna check around this thread for my pics noodle dick
I grow pre heisen gps numb nutz-been here since the beginning cakenchemhibernatecookiesnchemraindance
If you wanna help ole heisendouche out so much go over w/a swiffer & some Clorox wipes instead of runnin your cocksuckers


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

Yep I’ve got a vision. Part of why I’m still working construction is because in a year’s time I’ll be eligible to get my general contractors license. The legit one for residential, commercial, and most importantly industrial. I can rent some cheap warehouse space, and pull the permits and do the build-out myself. That’s further down the line. For the more immediate future, my landlord has expressed interest in cannabis farming to me. He has the land and the capital and I (will) have the skills. Part of why I’m participating in some of the more drama oriented parts of this thread is to get a feel for people’s opinions on stuff that I wouldn’t otherwise know.

To me, a good business is about the relationships you make. Knowing how people react to the things I’ve seen on here, and talking to them about why it makes them react this way, is going to make me that much more able to build better business relationships down the road. Seeing firsthand what pisses people off extra, and then getting a real good understanding of why, is just helping me to have a better, more customer oriented business model.

To me it’s like the difference between residential and commercial construction. Residential is usually all about doing things quick and cheap. Commercial is more about the quality and doing shit right every time. There’s a reason I bailed out of the residential side never to return. The money and quick turn around mean a lot less to me than high quality and productive working relationships.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Are you an idiot? Dropped on your head at birth? Might wanna check around this thread for my pics noodle dick
> I grow pre heisen gps numb nutz-been here since the beginning View attachment 4479506View attachment 4479507View attachment 4479509View attachment 4479511View attachment 4479515
> If you wanna help ole heisendouche out so much go over w/a swiffer & some Clorox wipes instead of runnin your cocksuckers


Don’t leave out bleach, mean green, industrial broom and mop, and a heavy duty trash can for all them trash bags in the corner sitting there like models.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


>


Dude sounds like he's about to have a stroke. Can't be easy working under the immense weight of his owner.


----------



## oswizzle (Feb 14, 2020)

talk about being insecure ... jeez us...sounds like a drunk ass fool from Live PD Midwest edition


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Seed point up so tap can lever the emerging seed through the surface, also avoids the little curl in the stem where it morphs into root.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

My grow are is comfortably messy, thank you. However I am not making seeds for sale to 5he public.

What makes me hesitant is the obvious danger of unknown pollen fertilizing any girl nearby and going building to building with unknown millions of grains of pollen riding along. Right there on the video.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Are you an idiot? Dropped on your head at birth? Might wanna check around this thread for my pics noodle dick
> I grow pre heisen gps numb nutz-been here since the beginning View attachment 4479506View attachment 4479507View attachment 4479509View attachment 4479511View attachment 4479515
> If you wanna help ole heisendouche out so much go over w/a swiffer & some Clorox wipes instead of runnin your cocksuckers


Nice pics!


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Dude sounds like he's about to have a stroke. Can't be easy working under the immense weight of his owner.


Owner? 
My, I'm out of the fruit loop.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Probably right on the money. You admitted you have a sock account and your in this thread.
> 
> Heisen is living rent free in your and others heads on here. Your so jealous its eating you up.
> 
> Cant just simply grow weed....nope gotta be on that mission of tearing people down.


lol
You make a lot of assumptions. 

I have a sock account on Heisen's site, not here.

Hmm... your comments seem familiar. 



Greenthumbskunk said:


> Thats because these guys are douche bags are doing everything possible to derail or belittle GU/Heisen.
> For older growers all they are doing is coming off as inexperienced growers who are very envious.
> 
> Thats why they refuse to leave this thread.


More assumptions. 

You really aren't very smart.


Greenthumbskunk said:


> Only meat is the one in your arse right now.


Yep, your comments are definitely familiar.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice pics!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice pics!


Thank you sir-whatcha growing on baker st? Your csi gear looked killer


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Thats funny ive bought several packs and every last one has germed and is vigorous.
> Maybe its something you are doing that needs adjusting.


All other seeds I have germinate, all but Purple Crunch. If you look through this thread, you will find after it happened to me it's happened to others. Maybe read more, talk less. Never had germination troubles prior, till that dos si dos x purple punch (Purp crunch).

Cool you're a master grower, I never professed to be.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Thank you sir-whatcha growing on baker st? Your csi gear looked killer


Thanks for asking!
I'm 6 weeks into some Tk/NL5 Haze - Ak Beanbrains, home chucks of 
Lemon Royale x Blissful wizard, Black D x Blissful Wizard, Big Bad Wolf x Blissful Wizard, Blissful Wizard F2 and Romulan Dawg x Blissful Wizard.

Starting to flower some Dominion Skunk - Dominion Seeds, some Columbian D Pisces Genetics, and some Killer A5 Haze x Blissful Wizard - home chuck.

Next round is my Banana Mac keeper, Chem D, Fatso and Triangle Larry.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Heisen is a clown. Talking about his PP is a different pheno then the others that’s out. If your shit was different why you selfing that hoe instead of having a male? No clown that’s the same punch ever other person has. And to the people in the back that don’t know shit punch is only good for 3 things. Yield, flavor, and frost. It’s a weak smoke and if you think I’m lying go do some homework. But if the clown was smart but we know he’s not he would’ve bought about 5-10 packs of the 2.0 and hunted for a male to breed with. You can’t call yourself no world class breeder when you’re selfing others breeders gear selling S1’s. Talked all that gangster shit a few years ago about GPS now Gu have his foot so far up you has you can taste the dog shit on his shoes. That’s clown shit!! FYI he don’t have the cuts he says he has. Tell him post pics of a flowered out mother without stealing them off ig or from a tester!!


----------



## bubbahaze (Feb 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


>


Classic dig a ditch and bury yourself


----------



## Fiete (Feb 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


>



This ..... Breed for GPS??? I am shocked! How he talks speeks for itself little us slang is OK but that talking is under ghetto slang... And his Room looks worse than my Toilet after a Big Shit out of my Ass


----------



## Fiete (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Are you an idiot? Dropped on your head at birth? Might wanna check around this thread for my pics noodle dick
> I grow pre heisen gps numb nutz-been here since the beginning View attachment 4479506cakenchemView attachment 4479507hibernateView attachment 4479509cookiesnchemView attachment 4479511raindanceView attachment 4479515
> If you wanna help ole heisendouche out so much go over w/a swiffer & some Clorox wipes instead of runnin your cocksuckers



Looking Incredible.... That's speaks for himself


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This ..... Breed for GPS??? I am shocked! How he talks speeks for itself little us slang is OK but that talking is under ghetto slang... And his Room looks worse than my Toilet after a Big Shit out of my Ass


Dang, I was finally going to watch the video and it has now been removed


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Heisen deleted his video.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


>


Why didn’t he show all the elite seeded clone only’ s that no one else can acquire? All I saw were pots and a bunch of fried leaves...i noticed he was very careful not to show them, except for a quick pan of the camera. I found it interesting that he felt people who grow in tents are the lowest form of grower/chucked/breeder. I would imagine 90% of their customer base are tent growers...why shit on them?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Why didn’t he show all the elite seeded clone only’ s that no one else can acquire? All I saw were pots and a bunch of fried leaves...i noticed he was very careful not to show them, except for a quick pan of the camera. I found it interesting that he felt people who grow in tents are the lowest form of grower/chucked/breeder. I would imagine 90% of their customer base are tent growers...why shit on them?


That boy was moving that camera like a soldier in war with a rifle. Sweeping through fast as hell not to catch those fried trash ass plants!!! LMAOOOOOO


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Im too oldschool too give a damn about how clean someone keeps they're grow.
> Out in the great outdoors, in the dirt, there's all sorts of big bad contaminants from birdshit to chemtrails getting all over this beautiful creation, cannabis.
> I suppose if you had to rely on your product to pay the bills, like having to pass inspections and testing in a legal dispo provider sense of sterile controlled environment, but cannabis doesn't need to be coddled by cleanliness to do it's thang.
> I'm of the mindset that sterile conditions breed out immunities in any community from plants to animals.


For me it wasn’t the cleanliness that turned me off (but ffs clean up a bit ya neckbeard)

it was his whole vibe.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> For me it wasn’t the cleanliness that turned me off (but ffs clean up a bit ya neckbeard)
> 
> it was his whole vibe.View attachment 4479633


Fam what’s a neck beard lmaoooo


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam what’s a neck beard lmaoooo


It's like the beards those Amish men wear.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Thanks for asking!
> I'm 6 weeks into some Tk/NL5 Haze - Ak Beanbrains, home chucks of
> Lemon Royale x Blissful wizard, Black D x Blissful Wizard, Big Bad Wolf x Blissful Wizard, Blissful Wizard F2 and Romulan Dawg x Blissful Wizard.
> 
> ...


Your home chucks sound epic. I love the Bwiz, some awesome picks you did with it. I got Captains cake going that are straight wifi alien OG leaners.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Your home chucks sound epic. I love the Bwiz, some awesome picks you did with it. I got Captains cake going that are straight wifi alien OG leaners.


Sounds incredible!
My pic of females was more accident than planned.
The wife was in charge of pulling males while I was out of town. 
When I came home, i found that she missed one. 

The crop turned out great regardless, I don't mind grinding and pulling seeds. 
I'm testing them currently to see if they're worth a damn.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 14, 2020)

I need a Damm decision it is worth to grow my GPS Seeds to the End? Ore is the Risk to High for Shit Hermies etc? All the Shit makes me very nervous...


----------



## Flash63 (Feb 14, 2020)

Cake n Chem


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Fam what’s a neck beard lmaoooo


hahaha a neckbeard is more a state of being than anything.

Here's the urban dictionary definition
neckbeard
Talkative, self-important nerdy man (usually age 30 and up) who, through an inability to properly decode social cues, mistake others' strained tolerance of their blather for evidence of their own charm.

They also have an affliction for fedoras and are known to live in filth.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Cake n Chem View attachment 4479698View attachment 4479698View attachment 4479699View attachment 4479700View attachment 4479701View attachment 4479698View attachment 4479699View attachment 4479700View attachment 4479701View attachment 4479702View attachment 4479703


Gorgeous! I just got the chem pie in. Biggest beans I’ve ever seen. The main takeaway I’m getting from all this is to stick with their regular seeds. I bought two fems and I’ll report more on them in the coming months. One of the sky master seedlings died. It got a tiny bit out of the soil and then just gave out. Other 4 look good. I guess some of these new strains are untested so I’m gonna try to give as much info as I can. With all the sales and discount codes they send to my email, $20-$30 a pack ain’t shit. I would be paying the same price for 5 at my local dispos and fuck them. Their gear is all pretty shitty.

Also it looks like the bodega I ordered got lost in the mail but they’re being super cool about it. Said if it’s not here by Tuesday they’ll send a replacement and that’s that.


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Thats because these guys are douche bags are doing everything possible to derail or belittle GU/Heisen.
> For older growers all they are doing is coming off as inexperienced growers who are very envious.
> 
> Thats why they refuse to leave this thread.


Maybe they refuse to leave this thread because they feel they have to expose all that shit!
If everything was so green why is Heisen deleting videos if they were so great?
Why the only answer to his own questions are insults?
Why is he banning half of his own forum?
Why is he deleting half of the thread of his own forum?

What about you? Are you the new PR? Because bit seems that more than a content guy, they should hire a PR guy!
It doesn't sound your are one too, what are you in for?

I would be very careful before ordering, especially leaving my data in the hands of such unstable people!
If you are in a legal place, better go with clones, if still in the prohibition dark ages, better go with someone a bit more stable!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 14, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> Maybe they refuse to leave this thread because they feel they have to expose all that shit!
> If everything was so green why is Heisen deleting videos if they were so great?
> Why the only answer to his own questions are insults?
> Why is he banning half of his own forum?
> ...


That isn’t very helpful dude. Everyone here has seen it all and made up their minds. Nobody should be this invested in either defending or bashing them. Posts like this aren’t gonna get me to stop buying their gear. The only thing that will is shitty plants, and I’m confident that’s not gonna happen.

For the most part I keep my own counsel, unless I’ve specifically asked for something, and every time I see a post like this it just distracts me.

No offense meant, or anything. I mean if someone’s been a dick to you personally then you have every right to be upset, but unless you’re just doing this to vent it isn’t accomplishing anything or changing any minds. You’ll always make way more of a statement with your wallet. Believe me they want that repeat business.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> For me it wasn’t the cleanliness that turned me off (but ffs clean up a bit ya neckbeard)
> 
> it was his whole vibe.View attachment 4479633


is that Heisenbeans the tuff talkin guy? Looks like a backhand would knock him out.

ROFLMFAO

anybody that used to go to vapers tv may know me, I was Sams_B @ vapers tv


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Are you an idiot? Dropped on your head at birth? Might wanna check around this thread for my pics noodle dick
> I grow pre heisen gps numb nutz-been here since the beginning View attachment 4479506cakenchemView attachment 4479507hibernateView attachment 4479509cookiesnchemView attachment 4479511raindanceView attachment 4479515
> If you wanna help ole heisendouche out so much go over w/a swiffer & some Clorox wipes instead of runnin your cocksuckers



Looks pretty small to me. When you start growing in houses and takes up the whole house and you need 2 areas then get back at me with a video. Otherwise your still small time compared to what hes doing. Very small


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> My grow are is comfortably messy, thank you. However I am not making seeds for sale to 5he public.
> 
> What makes me hesitant is the obvious danger of unknown pollen fertilizing any girl nearby and going building to building with unknown millions of grains of pollen riding along. Right there on the video.



Where i live their is thousands of acres of industrial hemp just polinating everything grown outside that is going to go in flower in the late summer/ early fall period. 
In order to prevent pollination you have to time your outside grows where you are flowering after the pollen has pretty much deceased. 

When im chucking pollen myself i do it inside where it is easily controlled with filters if bringing in outside air or having sealed rooms like i run. Heisen also has sealed rooms himself if you heard him mention using co2. 

Trust me the pollen where im at is 10000x worse than some stray pollen that any breeder has to deal with. No telling how much good plants over the years that are a staple now came from stray pollen from a hermie, male plant not culled or just some pollen in the air. C99 comes to mind.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That isn’t very helpful dude. *Everyone* here has seen it all and made up their minds. *Nobody* should be this invested in either defending or bashing them. Posts like this aren’t gonna get me to stop buying their gear. The only thing that will is shitty plants, and I’m confident that’s not gonna happen.
> 
> For the most part I keep my own counsel, unless I’ve specifically asked for something, and every time I see a post like this it just distracts me.
> 
> No offense meant, or anything. I mean if someone’s been a dick to you personally then you have every right to be upset, but unless you’re just doing this to vent it isn’t accomplishing anything or changing any minds. You’ll *always *make way more of a statement with your wallet. Believe me they want that repeat business.


Everyone
Nobody
always

Hmm...


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> All other seeds I have germinate, all but Purple Crunch. If you look through this thread, you will find after it happened to me it's happened to others. Maybe read more, talk less. Never had germination troubles prior, till that dos si dos x purple punch (Purp crunch).
> 
> Cool you're a master grower, I never professed to be.




Maybe post less and learn to sprout? 


Im 5 for 5 in sprouting some of GU gear last week. Not a single problem. 

If you have problems sprouting then learn to clone. I use 3- 36 site aero cloners where i take cuts of plants i like stick em in that and they shoot roots in no less than 2 weeks. 
Take those ones you got up and when you move them to flower take some cuts off the bottom of the plant since your gonna be pruning those anyways. Those will be your next plants your gonna stick in your veg room/ tent/ closet whatever you are using. 

I usually like to get my plants in veg around 3 foot across before i move them to my flower rooms. So i veg a good while even in rdwc. So i have a lot of cuttings i can take.


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That isn’t very helpful dude. Everyone here has seen it all and made up their minds. Nobody should be this invested in either defending or bashing them. Posts like this aren’t gonna get me to stop buying their gear. The only thing that will is shitty plants, and I’m confident that’s not gonna happen.
> 
> For the most part I keep my own counsel, unless I’ve specifically asked for something, and every time I see a post like this it just distracts me.
> 
> No offense meant, or anything. I mean if someone’s been a dick to you personally then you have every right to be upset, but unless you’re just doing this to vent it isn’t accomplishing anything or changing any minds. You’ll always make way more of a statement with your wallet. Believe me they want that repeat business.


No offense taken, please don't take any either!
I understand you are aware of the whole history, but maybe some new people are not going a few hundred pages back.
Today most of the "breeders" are crossing the same clone together, IG is full of pics of "fire"!
Now on my side I choose to reward people with integrity, I does not appear that Heisen is one of them so of course I won't buy any seeds from him, but I thought I should voice my concerns , just like he did a few month ago.

I will not keep repeating it, I posted my opinion in his own site but the censor came... So I post it here.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> Maybe they refuse to leave this thread because they feel they have to expose all that shit!
> If everything was so green why is Heisen deleting videos if they were so great?
> Why the only answer to his own questions are insults?
> Why is he banning half of his own forum?
> ...




Nope not in a legal place. 

And they dont need a PR person their seeds and the fire speaks for itself. 

You guys posting here is also a testament to what they are doing it must be something good because the haters wont leave the thread but stay and continously post the same bs. If you didnt care you would leave and go in another thread to harrass some other breeder. 

If you go in any thread on this site you have the thread bullies who try and turn a good thread into a piss on them gangbang. Its tiring. Surprised its not cleaned up. Thats what drives away posters to other forums where all they wanna do is talk plants. 

90% of those posts in this thread now is pure trash for the last month. 



Oh and if anyone wants to see a real messy dirty floor i can post pics of my greenhouse of where ive been growing in for years. Or in my gorilla grows. Their is nothing but dirt, weeds, and debris everywhere. 
And if anyone wants to come over and demonstrate how to keep that clean with a mop and some wipes they are more than welcome to try..


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 14, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> No offense taken, please don't take any either!
> I understand you are aware of the whole history, but maybe some new people are not going a few hundred pages back.
> Today most of the "breeders" are crossing the same clone together, IG is full of pics of "fire"!
> Now on my side I choose to reward people with integrity, I does not appear that Heisen is one of them so of course I won't buy any seeds from him, but I thought I should voice my concerns , just like he did a few month ago.
> ...



The only solution i see that can come from this and your concerns is to simply start breeding and offering your elite cuts S1 beans for sale. 



I will bet you 1000 bucks when you do this your gonna have haters bashing you and saying your product is junk, unprofessional etc. Ive read it all from every breeder ive purchased from over the years. You wont be any different haters gonna hate.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Maybe post less and learn to sprout?
> 
> 
> Im 5 for 5 in sprouting some of GU gear last week. Not a single problem.
> ...


If I want advice theres plenty of real life ppl I can hit up, son. This area is loaded w/ growers. Upstate NY has some of the best weed in the USA,,,,,mountains


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Oh and if anyone wants to see a real messy dirty floor i can post pics of my greenhouse of where ive been growing in for years. Or in my gorilla grows. Their is nothing but dirt, weeds, and debris everywhere.
> And if anyone wants to come over and demonstrate how to keep that clean with a mop and some wipes they are more than welcome to try..


Everything sticks to sticky buds.

That's why outdoor bud is worth less than indoor. 

You aren't very smart.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Everything sticks to sticky buds.
> 
> That's why outdoor bud is worth less than indoor.
> 
> You aren't very smart.


 Do a search for his posts. All the same....He's the master, everybody else is a tool.....just another punk.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> The only solution i see that can come from this and your concerns is to simply start breeding and offering your elite cuts S1 beans for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> I will bet you 1000 bucks when you do this your gonna have haters bashing you and saying your product is junk, unprofessional etc. Ive read it all from every breeder ive purchased from over the years. You wont be any different haters gonna hate.


You sound like a broken record. 
Same shit, over and over. 


Heisensock


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Alright here’s the bottom line of it all. We seen his growing conditions. His daddy Gu made him delete the videos because that’ll hurt sales. Now after watching those 2 videos multiple things are evident. 
1. He’s one trifling ass breeder.
2. Cross contamination is happening. 
3. He’s not the breeder he pretended to be.
4. He’s gonna be the downfall of GPS. 
5. Reports will start coming in of people having problems out the ass. 
6. These bandwagon jumpers will still run their asses over here to defend someone that’s a low down dirty filthy dog... 
7. Chuckers Paradise will never be better then RIU on it’s worst day!!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 14, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Alright here’s the bottom line of it all. We seen his growing conditions. His daddy Gu made him delete the videos because that’ll hurt sales. Now after watching those 2 videos multiple things are evident.
> 1. He’s one trifling ass breeder.
> 2. Cross contamination is happening.
> 3. He’s not the breeder he pretended to be.
> ...


Unprofessional people are sloppy. 
It's in their DNA.

I've seen it countless times in the workplace. 
They don't change -- no matter how much you coach them.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Unprofessional people are sloppy.
> It's in their DNA.
> 
> I've seen it countless times in the workplace.
> They don't change -- no matter how much you coach them.


All him and his fanboys keep saying is,”other breeders rooms look worse”. Show me one breeders dumb enough to post filth like that.


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> If you go in any thread on this site you have the thread bullies who try and turn a good thread into a piss on them gangbang. Its tiring. Surprised its not cleaned up. Thats what drives away posters to other forums where all they wanna do is talk plants.


Have a look at Bodhi thread, 2471 pages and no drama... Is that what you call karma?


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> No telling how much good plants over the years that are a staple now came from stray pollen from a hermie, male plant not culled or just some pollen in the air. C99 comes to mind.


If you think Cinderella 99 (aka C99) was the result of stray pollen, you are sorely, sorely, mistaken.


_"The Cinderella Story - as told by MrSoul (last updated for seedfinder.eu at the 15th of March 2017):

In 1996, I discovered a few seeds in a bud of Jack Herer I bought @ "Sensi Smile" coffeeshop in Amsterdam while there to buy seeds. I didn't expect much when I grew them, but one of those seeds from the JH bud produced a very special female that I call "Princess". She had devastatingly psychoactive resin and stayed short, compact and had a heavenly aroma of tropical fruit and rotten meat.

The scent given off by Princess, was unusual in the late 90's - not at all skunky - she's sweet and fruity. Someone passing by the flowering room MIGHT not recognize the scent as pot and mistake it for tropical flowers. When you rub the resin you can definitely smell it. The high of Princess is also more "psychedelic" or "trippy" compared to the strains like Skunk #1 that were popular. I always advised friends to smoke a LITTLE, wait 10 minutes, then think about whether or not you need any more... it’s easy to over-indulge and become paranoid.

We can assume Princess' mother was a Jack Herer not only because Sensi Smile printed it on the package, but also because I've smoked verified Jack Herer since then. So Princess' father is a totally unidentified mystery plant - his pollen somehow got in Sensi's growroom. Princess had two sisters join her from that same bud. I called them Genius & Café Girl. There were also 3 males from those seeds which regrettably, I didn’t preserve. Genius became the mother of the Brothers Grimm Apollo lines, while Café Girl gave us Rosetta Stone, and Princess of course, created Cinderella 99. 

I wanted to create a strain that would allow me to share Princess with others, but I wanted this incredible "Holy Grail" of indoor clones available to the world in SEED form. I decided to use a technique called "cubing" (because there are 3 backcrosses involved) to create the seeds. Here’s how cubing works:

1. Pollinate a flowering clone of the chosen female with the pollen of a related male, preferably her father or a brother - to preserve any female traits that are linked to the male side of the family. An unrelated male won't have the Y-chromosome of the chosen female's family & therefore any Y-linked traits of the family will always be missing in the seed line. The resulting seeds contain 1/2 the original female's genes and 1/2 those of the male.

2. Grow the above seeds & flower them. 

3. Pollinate a flowering clone of the chosen female with pollen from a male selected from the above group. These seeds contain 1/2 the chosen female's genes plus 1/4 more from the male being 1/2 her genetics too. I call this first back-cross generation .75 to capture the idea that it's 3/4 of the original female's genetics.

4. Grow the above seeds & flower them. 

5. Pollinate a flowering clone of the chosen female, using a selected male from the above generation. These seeds contain 7/8 the original genes (1/2+3/, so this second back-cross is the .88 generation.

6. Grow the above seeds & flower them.

7. Pollinate a flowering clone of the original female with pollen from a selected male off the above generation. These seeds contain 15/16 the original genes (1/2+7/16), in other words, so we’ll call this third back-cross the ".94" generation.

Theoretically, this will be a stable, true-breeding seed line from which all females are replicas of the original. Cinderella 99 seeds are created from a male P94 crossed to Princess, which is technically P97.

In the process of "cubing" Princess I wanted to add a little strength to her branches because the buds were always so heavy at harvest that the branches flopped over. To do that, I crossed a male from a heavy-yielding, dense, resinous strain, Sensi’s Shiva Skunk. Crossing that male to Princess created the "P.50" generation (using the shorthand notation I developed to indicate the fraction of Princess genes in the cross).

Each generation is the result of crossing a male from the previous generation to Princess herself.

Here's a blow-by-blow description of the generations as they tested in my garden:

P.50 = Heavy, single-cola type plants with mellow high (too much influence from the Shiva Skunk) Sweet fruity scent/flavor. Unstable in most traits - for example, 10 days difference in fastest/slowest maturation period in a group of 20 seedlings.

P.75 = Princess floral cluster and bud structure, scent/flavor turned more "tropical" like pineapple. The stability was becoming better - two major phenotypes; short & dense (potent too) or tall/HUGE (less potent).

P.88 = Renamed Cinderella 88 when first released on the market. It grows fast and produces excellent yields of FROSTY buds in 7 weeks! Generally uniform seedlings with minor differences in floral formation and some height variance, but the smoke is quite consistent from all plants - Dense, heavy nuggets of fruity scented & flavored (like wild berries) and covered in resin glands, the dried buds have distinctly ORANGE pistils.

And finally, the male P.94 cross to the Princess clone creates Cinderella 99. The name "Cinderella" was chosen because of the parallels between this story and the well-known fairy tale in which Cinderella becomes a Princess despite her humble beginning.

Each generation exhibited a MAJOR jump in potency: P.50 was rather mellow, P.75 has a well-balanced body/mind high with a citrus flavor, Cinderella 88 is cerebral and paralyzing with a tropical fruit flavor, and Cinderella 99 is of course renowned for the fruity flavor and speedy, scary high inherited from Princess.

This project clearly became a huge success. The strain has been embraced by the cannabis growing community. The smokers gave rave reviews & the breeders elevated Cinderella 99 to cult status. It's extremely gratifying to me, MrSoul that so many hybrids were created by breeders who recognized C99 as a stable parental stock from which to build or tweak another variety. It's a big compliment to me as the breeder, and a huge testament to the enduring quality of Cinderella 99."_

source: https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cinderella_99/Brothers_Grimm/


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 14, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> ...piss on them...


I don't really care about any of this, I just think it's funny you chose those words, considering he (heisen) literally pissed on GPS plants.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 14, 2020)

You know that feeling you get when you just skip four or five pages of bat soup... 

Copper 74th day harvested


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 14, 2020)

This one had really nice dragon colors, rock hard nugs, etc, etc, but in the final two days many the leaves really turned gold and even brown. Not a vigorous finish. Only one of 32 to go this route. Never happened with any prior strains as well.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 14, 2020)

Here are some pics of GPS plants:
Orange Blossom Special

Doc Holiday

Gunslinger(12-12 from seed in a 16 oz cup)

Copper chem



Just showing some plants that I have grown and felt were "top shelf" from GPS. I dont have any skin in this game but I have grown some nice fucking GPS product. Had a few herms, but clones off of those plants did not hermi.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 14, 2020)

Hibernate (12-12 from seed in a 16 oz cup)

Current grow Doc holiday on the right, Jelly Pie on the left 

Copper Chem


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 14, 2020)

Doc holiday 

Another OBS


Sorry about reposting pics, but the H8terade is flowing so strong I am afraid poor @Fiete is going to have a heart attack if there isn't some positivity posted up! LOL


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 15, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This one had really nice dragon colors, rock hard nugs, etc, etc, but in the final two days many the leaves really turned gold and even brown. Not a vigorous finish. Only one of 32 to go this route. Never happened with any prior strains as well.
> 
> View attachment 4479895


Nice job FLUFFHEAD!!!!


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Doc holiday
> View attachment 4479908
> Another OBS
> View attachment 4479909
> ...


Nice job on that Doc Holiday, every pic I've seen of that selection looks awesome. I think that's gonna have to be the next one I grow from GPS. So glad I snagged that one before it disappeared from stock.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

Just now loading Vapor Genie Aluminum with Copper Chem f2!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 15, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> All him and his fanboys keep saying is,”other breeders rooms look worse”. Show me one breeders dumb enough to post filth like that.


Exactly! Showing it was probably a worse offense than anything!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

Take a look at some of the older European videos of their growing and breeding opps. White coats and super clean areas.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 15, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Take a look at some of the older European videos of their growing and breeding opps. White coats and super clean areas.


Bro it’s common sense. If a woman invite you over for dinner and while she’s cooking you see that the kitchen is filthy , would you still eat that food? You think all those see coming outta that room will be healthy? I seen plants with the dope fiend lean in that video. At lease pull the dead leaves off...


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 15, 2020)

So far I've been lucky on that Purple Cake, definitely watching all leaves closely...top and bottom

Now I have one plant to worry about, coming from filthy conditions......never again at GPS for me


----------



## Turpman (Feb 15, 2020)

GG4S1 one of 3 beans popped. Grown in a 2L pot.


----------



## Nizza (Feb 15, 2020)

growing out 5 G-moozy's (the 5 big plants) and just put 5 purple crunch into a cup of water for germination. Wish me luck with the crunches, they look like very healthy seeds..
got some smaller seedlings and clones stuffed in there too.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 15, 2020)

Y’all know Dosidos x PP is slurricane right LMAOOOOO


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 15, 2020)

My couple of g-moozy's are beasts in veg,don't know if it's from that adub.Same thing happened with wedding dub.Stupid vigorous plants grew twice as fast as everything else.Grew up into the cmh's and fried a bunch of tops.Stinky dank,rock hard nugs,the hash rosin is insane


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 15, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro it’s common sense. If a woman invite you over for dinner and while she’s cooking you see that the kitchen is filthy , would you still eat that food? You think all those see coming outta that room will be healthy? I seen plants with the dope fiend lean in that video. At lease pull the dead leaves off...


Have you ever had the opportunity to work on commercial cooking appliances in restaurants? I have and can assure you they are not "clean" They are disgusting! Even highly regarded restaurants.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 15, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I need a Damm decision it is worth to grow my GPS Seeds to the End? Ore is the Risk to High for Shit Hermies etc? All the Shit makes me very nervous...


Yea just trash them I mean why grow plants from a company that puts out trash like this?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Have you ever had the opportunity to work on commercial cooking appliances in restaurants? I have and can assure you they are not "clean" They are disgusting! Even highly regarded restaurants.


Ice makers are usually disgusting. Most places only clean theirs maybe once a year if that, the humidity builds up and is a perfect place for mold.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

My wife and I have both worked in eating establishments that were next to spotless. She still does.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Have you ever had the opportunity to work on commercial cooking appliances in restaurants? I have and can assure you they are not "clean" They are disgusting! Even highly regarded restaurants.


What does have to do with a filthy ass grow room? FYI I don’t eat fast food and seldom go out. I like to cook my own meals brother. Thanks for the tip though.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 15, 2020)

Now we comparing cheesy ass grow rooms to eating establishments? Cmon now y’all really reaching for this clown. Just respect the fact dude is trash. His grow room trash, and his copycat chucks are trash. I’m not buying seeds from someone with half dead plants and skeptical cuts!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2020)

Did the video disappear?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here are some pics of GPS plants:
> Orange Blossom Special
> View attachment 4479888
> Doc Holiday
> ...


How many OBS beans did you have to plant to get a female? I got 5/5 males and another poster on here got all males too. That strain looks awesome and I’m really hoping for one female out of the rest of the beans I have.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Have you ever had the opportunity to work on commercial cooking appliances in restaurants? I have and can assure you they are not "clean" They are disgusting! Even highly regarded restaurants.


It depends. That’s the other trade I’m good at besides construction. I’ve worked in awful kitchens and clean ones and the state of the kitchen has less to do with the quality of the food than the people running it. Worst cooking job I ever had was at a pretty highly regarded restaurant here in town, but it was full of roaches, the equipment was busted, and the people that ran it were complete shitheads. They built a brand, and none of the customers know what goes on in the kitchen, and they’re very successful, but I warn people away from that place every chance I get.

I’ve also worked in clean shiny kitchens with bad management, and nothing special ones that produce awesome food, because they’re ran well. I prefer my own kitchen. It’s not the fanciest, or the cleanest, but everything is well taken care of and everything is done with all the care and attention to detail that I put into everything else, and I would never make a how to video on my reverse seared top sirloin that shows a big pile of filthy dishes in the sink.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> How many OBS beans did you have to plant to get a female? I got 5/5 males and another poster on here got all males too. That strain looks awesome and I’m really hoping for one female out of the rest of the beans I have.


My ratio was about 50/50 IIRC. It has a loud gassy orange smell. Good weed, but not as good as some of the other GPS stuff I have grown. I actually made some obs seeds.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here are some pics of GPS plants:
> Orange Blossom Special


Great pics all around. I remember those OBS pics. It inspired me to get 30 OBS. That will be a fun pheno hunt... one day. There are a lot of trends that come and go, but people always love orange and lemon flavors and odors. I think it's because it's so familiar. I think it stimulates positive associations in the brain that go back thousands of years. I'll be searching for an orange smelling pheno for sure.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Now we comparing cheesy ass grow rooms to eating establishments? Cmon now y’all really reaching for this clown. Just respect the fact dude is trash. His grow room trash, and his copycat chucks are trash. I’m not buying seeds from someone with half dead plants and skeptical cuts!


lol
I'll still contend the _plant_ doesn't need clean conditions to do it's thing, but what the hell is with comparing to restaurants?
_People_ DO need cleanliness in food prep, FFS.
What a horrible comparison.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 15, 2020)

More pics of my pheno hunt. Still posting from harvest day 74. One Copper and one Cake.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Feb 15, 2020)

Purple Larry 5 weeks.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 15, 2020)

None of the stuff people have said about heisen is near as bad as the tirade Heisen waged against Greenpoint and GU and that’s facts! Karma is real


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> None of the stuff people have said about heisen is near as bad as the tirade Heisen waged against Greenpoint and GU and that’s facts! Karma is real


Sounds intense, got a link? It went down in this thread, or?


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 15, 2020)

TheGreenPriest said:


> Sounds intense, got a link? It went down in this thread, or?


Just search posts from heisengrow and heisenbubble.


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 15, 2020)

Tom2m said:


> Just search posts from heisengrow and heisenbubble.


Oh god, I feel like I'm going to go into some fucked up rabbit hole but maybe I should have an idea about whats doing on since I'm dropping my 2c in.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 15, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> What does have to do with a filthy ass grow room? FYI I don’t eat fast food and seldom go out. I like to cook my own meals brother. Thanks for the tip though.


Lol. Your analogy of a girl cooking in a dirty kitchen made me think about dirty ass cooking equipment. I'd guarantee you've all eaten great food froma dirty kitchen. 

I missed out on watching the Heisen video before he took it down. All of my beans are pre-Heisen breeding, so I cant speak on their quality. I'd be happy to try some tho, even if the pictures are not of his plants.


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 15, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Lol. Your analogy of a girl cooking in a dirty kitchen made me think about dirty ass cooking equipment. I'd guarantee you've all eaten great food froma dirty kitchen.
> 
> I missed out on watching the Heisen video before he took it down. All of my beans are pre-Heisen breeding, so I cant speak on their quality. I'd be happy to try some tho, even if the pictures are not of his plants.


One thing I know is that everyone deserve to have the dirty kitchens exposed! Good food or not, it is just about health and safety!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 15, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> Purple Larry 5 weeks.


Ive got that one going too, but they’re much younger. I decided to pop a few more copper chem and sky master beans to make it more of a pheno hunt. All my Black Friday stuff is gonna be huge by the time my closet is free. 3 ice cream punch and a pebble pusher in back and two snake oils in front. One of the snake oil phenos is weird. Not very vigorous growth and older leaves turn kinda reddish. The second from the left ice cream punch is getting really big. If I hadn’t tied the highest branches down she would be way taller. Super lanky.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 15, 2020)

i was just about to place an order at gps...


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 15, 2020)

This is Heisenbeans gear. All of the S1's he made. Here are some pics of some dried and cured product:


GG#4 S1


Wedding Cake S1


Black Banana Cookies S1


BBC S1 pheno #2


Closeup of BBC S1 keeper


My recent Wedding Cake s1 harvest. This is the keeper.


GG#4 S1 from recent harvest. Strong as hell. Pheno #1


GG#4 S1 from recent harvest. Pheno #2


Closeup of GG#4 S1 pheno #2


Purple Punch S1 from recent harvest. Pheno #1


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 15, 2020)

Purple Punch S1 pheno #2


Closeup of Purple Punch S1 pheno #2


No flash used or any color enhancements made in ANY picture. Thanks for checking them out


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 15, 2020)

My latest seed excursion with Heisenbeans Space Gorilla. Seeds didn't just germinate. They exploded out of the shells and were planted in 2 days from getting wet. Pics or it didn't happen.

This pic was taken 8 hours after I wet them on 12/12/19.


This pic was taken a day later.

This was a pack of Wedding Dub that I wet on 2/5/20. I took this pic on 2/6. The 2 in the middle are my own creation. Gojidub 


I admit Heisens seeds had some problems a year ago with cracking. Especially the BBC. But everything has been smooth since then. Thanks for checking them out


----------



## Nizza (Feb 15, 2020)

anyone run the stardawg f2's? I ran copper chem last round, It is really nice herb
I'm curious peoples experience SD f2's vs copper chems, I have been doing all fems right now, and now that things are going, in a few weeks or a month I am interested in growing some reg seeds again. Also looking forward to the texas chem, which would be my second option. 

Doing hydro DTW coco coir for my first time , coming from all organic I hope I can grow similar quality bud with less hassle.

Also having what seems to be a pack of duds of the cherry wine f2's. Anyone got experience with these? I have popped 5 and ended up with all runts and only 1 really made it.. And its not a fem so.. although I was excited to grow some high CBD, I am wondering of other people experienced the cherry wines being duds


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 15, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> i was just about to place an order at gps...


Don't do it!! They rape babies, and your plants will suck. Like this one...


----------



## Kushash (Feb 15, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Purple Punch S1 pheno #2
> View attachment 4480623
> 
> Closeup of Purple Punch S1 pheno #2
> ...


Nice!
When you say keeper do you mean you are going to keep those plants as mothers to clone?


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 15, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Nice!
> When you say keeper do you mean you are going to keep those plants as mothers to clone?


Yes


----------



## Kushash (Feb 15, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Yes


Cool!


----------



## Fiete (Feb 16, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Doc holiday
> View attachment 4479908
> Another OBS
> View attachment 4479909
> ...



I know all the Top Shelfe stuff you guys posting... I really hope to getting a Heartattack after seeing so Nice Shit xD


----------



## Fiete (Feb 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea just trash them I mean why grow plants from a company that puts out trash like this?
> View attachment 4480272View attachment 4480273View attachment 4480274View attachment 4480275View attachment 4480276View attachment 4480277View attachment 4480278View attachment 4480279View attachment 4480280



That was not OK from me... Sry... But that Video from Heisen was not good and i thought i have trash.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 16, 2020)

Listen. I’m not going to argue that GP seeds are trash (besides some germ issues). I’ve grown sun stallion and it was strong, yieldy. The pics here speak for themselves. I just don’t understand why people continue to do business with him. It’s not like he has a lock on quality low priced genetics. 

The hemp instead of S1 issue. Forget he never tested which is bad enough. I just wouldn’t be able to sleep at night not trying to locate and refund every person who purchased them. Forget the cash, but people’s time and other crops. That is so so bad. I honestly would be doing everything I could to let everyone know no to plant them. I know he couldn’t get everyone but some attempt would have been the right thing to do. People had to hear about it here or grow them out. A banner on the website sayin “if you bought the s1 seeds contact me” and an email to people who purchased them would have been proper. 

The fact that his credit card processor was obviously selling numbers but he kept it going. Who does that? As long as I got my money fuck your credit card and the time it takes you to replace your card and straighten things out. Imagine the poor guy who doesn’t realize his card is screwed and pays for fraudulent charges. 

The fact he had a golden nugget system to reward frequent buyers then trashed the system with no notice. Some people had a ton of credits and got screwed....especially people who got nuggets for their bunk s1’s. What kinda guy fucks over his best customers. He could have just stopped new credits from accruing and taken care of the people who made purchases with the credit system in mind. 

I won’t even get into the fake pics. 

This is really the type of person you want to do business with? You really thinks he cares about his customers? You may have not been screwed personally but do you really think that if push came to shove he would do the right thing? (And I’m not talking about a free pack of seeds replacement seeds). The total disrespect and distain he has shown people is amazing. Everyone makes mistakes. These things can happen, it’s what you do after is what really matters and shows what kind of person you are. Beware of who you support in this industry....because that’s what it will turn into and what you get.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Don't do it!! *They rape babies*,


You are mentally ill.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 16, 2020)

Motion to strike three words.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Feb 16, 2020)

i see heisen also sells shorelines stuff on his page. that tells me something right there!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

You can all complain about dirty rooms and Gu's past history. You can keep this up for years. You can bash Heisen all you want. I'll just keep posting pics of fire. Pics of seeds exploding out of their shells. Pics that make you guys go "UGGG". 

None of you haters gave my pics a "like". Not even Chunky...................and I KNOW you liked my pics Chunky, don't lie. Me and you get along so I understand your need to stick with your hate group here. But jeez a "like" would have been nice Stooly 

You guys want to attack Gu. Understandable. I know the whole deal. But for years? Kind of harsh but that's your thing and I understand it. Did he extend an olive branch to any of you personally? Probably not. But don't you think trashing someone for years is kind of childish? Again, if that's your thing then so be it. Don't buy from him. Lot's of other seed places out there.

You guys want to attack Heisen. Understandable. He was quick to bash Gu about the same things you guys did and then turns around and goes to work for him. He also said no "bannings" would happen from his website. Then he turns around and bans people. In his defense I would say many of those were "revenge" bans. Rolly was banning everyone from here so he kind of did the same shit. This still doesn't make it right and both sides should stop the bullshit.

I believe both sides were childish and immature. Rolly and company banning for very inadequate reasons (especially in the Politics forum where words get HOT quickly) and Heisen doing the same because certain people weren't doing things the "right" way on his website. This is bullshit on both sides and needs to stop. We are grown up men for fucks sake.

So..........

How long does the bashing go on?
Does Gu need to make things right? ie nuggets or other bs
Does Heisen need to scrub his floors to make haters happy?
Does Heisen need to start wearing a white lab coat?
What if Heisen added a hot chick in a bikini to his videos?

Instead of bashing and complaining can you make some suggestions instead? No no no...............putting a 12 inch dildo up their ass in NOT a suggestion. Try to be fucking useful instead of hateful. Or not. I'm sure you guys have better shit to do with your time.

Next harvest in 3 weeks. I'll have more pics of ADUB, Corey Stardawg and BBC then. Words are one thing. Pictures are another. You can talk all the smack you want but you can't discredit the fire pics. There are thousands of other pictures on Heisens thread alone. All we have to do is post them here. Thanks for reading


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> You can all complain about dirty rooms and Gu's past history. You can keep this up for years. You can bash Heisen all you want. I'll just keep posting pics of fire. Pics of seeds exploding out of their shells. Pics that make you guys go "UGGG".
> 
> None of you haters gave my pics a "like". Not even Chunky...................and I KNOW you liked my pics Chunky, don't lie. Me and you get along so I understand your need to stick with your hate group here. But jeez a "like" would have been nice Stooly
> 
> ...


* yawn *
One more time... truth isn't hate. 

But thanks for that huge dose of virtue signaling.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> * yawn *
> One more time... truth isn't hate.
> 
> But thanks for that huge dose of virtue signaling.
> ...


So me and you DO have a problem? Or is it something else?

Truth is hate if all you do is talk about it for years. Get over it.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> You can all complain about dirty rooms and Gu's past history. You can keep this up for years. You can bash Heisen all you want. I'll just keep posting pics of fire. Pics of seeds exploding out of their shells. Pics that make you guys go "UGGG".
> 
> None of you haters gave my pics a "like". Not even Chunky...................and I KNOW you liked my pics Chunky, don't lie. Me and you get along so I understand your need to stick with your hate group here. But jeez a "like" would have been nice Stooly
> 
> ...


A couple of rubbermaid totes would tidy up those plumbing parts right quick. And just repaint the whole place. Maybe finish the construction side of things before he started growing, seeing insulation batts is a bit of a turn off, even if its bud not meant to be smoked. Not sure if you were serious, but those would be some of my suggestions. 

Nice pics btw


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> So me and you DO have a problem? Or is it something else?


My only problem with you is your habitual nutswinging. 

I bet my bag of GPS seeds is bigger than yours...


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> A couple of rubbermaid totes would tidy up those plumbing parts right quick. And just repaint the whole place. Maybe finish the construction side of things before he started growing, seeing insulation batts is a bit of a turn off, even if its bud not meant to be smoked. Not sure if you were serious, but those would be some of my suggestions.
> 
> Nice pics btw


This is exactly what I was talking about. Thanks.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Ok
G


V256.420 said:


> You can all complain about dirty rooms and Gu's past history. You can keep this up for years. You can bash Heisen all you want. I'll just keep posting pics of fire. Pics of seeds exploding out of their shells. Pics that make you guys go "UGGG".
> 
> None of you haters gave my pics a "like". Not even Chunky...................and I KNOW you liked my pics Chunky, don't lie. Me and you get along so I understand your need to stick with your hate group here. But jeez a "like" would have been nice Stooly
> 
> ...


this account is almost certainly a sock lol... that you gu?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> My only problem with you is your habitual nutswinging.
> 
> I bet my bag of GPS seeds is bigger than yours...


not if that’s Gus sock account. Dude seems to have an irrational hardon for gps.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 16, 2020)

Nizza said:


> anyone run the stardawg f2's? I ran copper chem last round, It is really nice herb
> I'm curious peoples experience SD f2's vs copper chems, I have been doing all fems right now, and now that things are going, in a few weeks or a month I am interested in growing some reg seeds again. Also looking forward to the texas chem, which would be my second option.
> 
> Doing hydro DTW coco coir for my first time , coming from all organic I hope I can grow similar quality bud with less hassle.
> ...



Bud quality is better in Hydro way better in my oppinion


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> My only problem with you is your habitual nutswinging.
> 
> I bet my bag of GPS seeds is bigger than yours...


Would you rather me bash Heisen? You know I was in the Gu bashing party back then. But that was then. Life goes on man. 

You talk about TRUTH a lot and I get it. But you know for a fact I don't swing on anyone's nuts. I'm the first to bash people and sometimes I do it privately, not publicly. I'm not "usually" a fucking drama queen and I like to keep things that way. I bash Heisen when he needs a bashing and I don't give a shit if he bans me. He kept his promises with the seeds. They are fire. But the bans have bothered me and I let him know this in my own way.

If you mean I'm nutswinging cause I'm posting my pics here...................well maybe I am. But he DOES have fire and you can not deny it. So in his defense, even with his "dirty" rooms, he still has FIRE.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> You can all complain about dirty rooms and Gu's past history. You can keep this up for years. You can bash Heisen all you want. I'll just keep posting pics of fire. Pics of seeds exploding out of their shells. Pics that make you guys go "UGGG".
> 
> None of you haters gave my pics a "like". Not even Chunky...................and I KNOW you liked my pics Chunky, don't lie. Me and you get along so I understand your need to stick with your hate group here. But jeez a "like" would have been nice Stooly
> 
> ...


Man I don’t give a flying fuck what you post. Most of that shit y’all posting in preFilthyHeisen. Nothing y’all say can erase what he posted on YouTube. People seen the filthy room. The trash bags everywhere. The supplies all over the floor. You know how cheap shelves are at the store? You know how cheap you can get crackhead cleaning labor for? You can literally pay someone $40 bucks to clean your room for you daily if you’re making 185k plus a year. So yea like I said when people start popping seeds that chem and getting punch traits it’s rogue pollen in that hoe. How can you be happy buying hand me down genetics? He’s a copycat that’s renaming other breeders work. You know how many breeders done made GG4 S1’s? I wouldn’t even feel right offering that shit to people. No originality at all. And y’all call that shit breeding. You big dummies you can do that shit y’all selves. Buy the cuts and self the yourself. Unless y’all like Filthy Genetics that much!!


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I don’t give a flying fuck what you post.


Right the fuck back at ya


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Right the fuck back at ya


You in this thread trying to defend the wicked. Imma do everything to expose y’all and yalls Filthy god heisen. You know stupid and phony that shit look to drag for a breeder then team up with them? I don’t know who’s dumber him or Gu. I think it’s both because Gu’s letting this clown burn the house down. They have so many other underground chuckers/breeders I would rather pay then heisen. He don’t know how to talk to customers and people in general. He have absolutely no business sense at all. And you can tell he’s never made money before. So yea get a life jacket because the ship is sinking..


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You in this thread trying to defend the wicked. Imma do everything to expose y’all and yalls Filthy god heisen. You know stupid and phony that shit look to drag for a breeder then team up with them? I don’t know who’s dumber him or Gu. I think it’s both because Gu’s letting this clown burn the house down. They have so many other underground chuckers/breeders I would rather pay then heisen. He don’t know how to talk to customers and people in general. He have absolutely no business sense at all. And you can tell he’s never made money before. So yea get a life jacket because the ship is sinking..


Even Satan needs his defenders. I like filthy rooms. Makes me horny


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

Would you continue to buy heisenseeds if you're banned from cp for being honest? @V256.420


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

If Fiete is a good enough grower and his fem seeds turn out well considering the very small sample... game over. Well, not really since their just sad trolls with nothing better to do than spread negativity. Imagine if they put all their negativity toward positively supporting a business or person they care about. Or just spreading joy in general. But alas, this is why the world is the way it is.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 16, 2020)

natureboygrower said:


> Would you continue to buy heisenseeds if you're banned from cp for being honest? @V256.420


Honestly? No. I be too pissed. I'd probably talk about his "dirty" rooms and make fun of his freckles.

But I'd get over it eventually and say fuck it. How long should a grudge be held in life? I can't hate forever it takes it's toll on you. That's my honest answer. Would I eventually buy his seeds if they were really fire? Yes. Once I wasn't pissed anymore.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> If Fiete is a good enough grower and his fem seeds turn out well considering the very small sample... game over. Well, not really since their just sad trolls with nothing better to do than spread negativity. Imagine if they put all their negativity toward positively supporting a business or person they care about. Or just spreading joy in general. But alas, this is why the world is the way it is.


You’re dumber then a box of rocks. What the hell you think heisenfilth was doing in this thread last year? I’ll give you 20 guesses. Where was you when he was belittling GPS and the growers in this thread and the forum? Your nut hugging ass wasn’t nowhere to be found. Y’all new generation of ass kissers are beyond stupid. Go fetch him a broom and some mop water. Pinesol is $1.99 at the dollar store. Don’t forget the bleach, get the giant bottle.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> If Fiete is a good enough grower and his fem seeds turn out well considering the very small sample... game over. Well, not really since their just sad trolls with nothing better to do than spread negativity. Imagine if they put all their negativity toward positively supporting a business or person they care about. Or just spreading joy in general. But alas, this is why the world is the way it is.


I’m testing a couple fems too. Right now I’ve got 3 ice cream punch and two purple Larry going. I don’t think anyone that’s come to this thread with their grievances can say anything bad about their gear _at this time. _Sure, this “lack of sterile technique” (what we mushroom cultivators would call it) raises concerns, but all we can do is speculate. Aside from one issue with some shitty S1s, and I think Gu~ did what he could to remedy that, I haven’t seen many complaints about the quality of the bud, and the quality of the bud is the only thing that really matters to me.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Imagine if they put all their negativity toward positively supporting a business or person they care about. *Or just spreading joy in general*. But alas, this is why the world is the way it is.


Please post your thoughts about the mentally challenged, again. 


I've got my money that Fluffy is @Gu~'s version of Dats my bike. 


While, I'm here, the thing that stuck with me from the video was the 3x more fem sales than regs.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Please post your thoughts about the mentally challenged, again.


I'm pretty sure Greta Thunberg would prefer if you called her "minimally exceptional." That's the proper term you... you... politically incorrect, non-woke, non-virtue signaling person... you.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> But I'd get over it eventually and say fuck it. How long should a grudge be held in life? I can't hate forever it takes it's toll on you. That's my honest answer. Would I eventually buy his seeds if they were really fire? Yes. Once I wasn't pissed anymore.


Right? But sad, lonely trolls are going to troll.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

I got some GPS seeds in a trade and came out with this! It’s Bounty Hunter. I’ve been at this for a LONG time and it’s rare that a pheno comes along that is perfect in every way. This is it. Can’t wait to grow a room full 

I usually hang out at Bodhi, so I don’t much about the Heisen connection here. He is someone I despise, however. I won’t get into the whole thing here, but his GG was total crap and the shit he said to growers in one of his threads was beyond juvenile and hateful. I hope he doesn’t have anything to do with GPS, I just ordered some Cherry Wine for CBD fun...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> I've got my money that Fluffy is @Gu~'s version of Dats my bike.


I don't know what this means. Explain.

In the meantime, I'm so triggered that I had an extra piece of bacon.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'm pretty sure Greta Thunberg would prefer if you called her "minimally exceptional." That's the proper term you... you... politically incorrect, non-woke, non-virtue signaling person... you.


That lets me know what type of person you are right there by trying to belittle a 16 year old that’s on a mission to do something way better then your dick riding ass could fathom. I rather follow a 100 Greta’s then one Heisen or Gu.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I got some GPS seeds in a trade and came out with this! It’s Bounty Hunter. I’ve been at this for a LONG time and it’s rare that a pheno comes along that is perfect in every way. This is it. Can’t wait to grow a room full
> View attachment 4480970
> I usually hang out at Bodhi, so I don’t much about the Heisen connection here. He is someone I despise, however. I won’t get into the whole thing here, but his GG was total crap and the shit he said to growers in one of his threads was beyond juvenile and hateful. I hope he doesn’t have anything to do with GPS, I just ordered some Cherry Wine for CBD fun...


Those were PreHeisenFilth bro. But yea gu let it be known he’s the breeder for GOS now. So buy with caution!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> That lets me know what type of person you are right there by trying to belittle a 16 year old that’s on a mission to do something way better then your dick riding ass could fathom. I rather follow a 100 Greta’s then one Heisen or Gu.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Those were PreHeisenFilth bro. But yea gu let it be known he’s the breeder for GOS now. So buy with caution!!


Wow, ok. I would not have ordered the Cherry Wine had I known that. My thought was the Bounty Hunter was SO nice, and I really need a CBD strain with little to no THC. Now I don’t know if I trust their description. I can’t stand that guy and won’t support anything he does.


----------



## Nizza (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Wow, ok. I would not have ordered the Cherry Wine had I known that. My thought was the Bounty Hunter was SO nice, and I really need a CBD strain with little to no THC. Now I don’t know if I trust their description. I can’t stand that guy and won’t support anything he does.


So far not too happy with my cherry wine f2's. Out of 4 , 3 made it and only 1 is growing normally.1 doa, 1 only threw out cotyledons, with no other growth. I am seeing what happens lol..the other one is very runted, and the last one is OK and starting to take off. The seeds all looked very small and white colored which usually they are darker.. They also took alot longer to germinate. So far all the beans I've planted from GPS is about 9/10 germ rate with maybe 1 runt and much faster growth and vigor. This pack seems like a dud

Wondering who else here has had any experience with the cherry wine f2's. I have 6 left in my pack not sure if its worth the effort to even try.
They aren't fem either so the one that pulled through might just be a male..
Someone said it is basically the strain "colorado cherries"
You can buy it online lol right here if you wanna sample it. https://nococbdflower.com/product/cherry-blossom/


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Wow, ok. I would not have ordered the Cherry Wine had I known that. My thought was the Bounty Hunter was SO nice, and I really need a CBD strain with little to no THC. Now I don’t know if I trust their description. I can’t stand that guy and won’t support anything he does.


You don’t have none of bodhi CBD strains


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> View attachment 4480997


Yea you need help bro. Something is really wrong when a 16 year old offends you. Riddle me this what are you do to help with global warming besides making memes and dick riding GuHeisen Rogue Pollen Genetics?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

I had to unsubscribe to the GPS Gazette or what ever it's called a few weeks ago.
Every 2 days I was getting spammed by offers.
By far the worst spamming by a canna company, with Seeds Here Now a distant second


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> If Fiete is a good enough grower and his fem seeds turn out well considering the very small sample... game over. Well, not really since their just sad trolls with nothing better to do than spread negativity. Imagine if they put all their negativity toward positively supporting a business or person they care about. Or just spreading joy in general. But alas, this is why the world is the way it is.


I got these two whores as well so we'll see soon enough. I'm probably gonna make the switch in 3 to 4 weeks. Want them to be 24 inch bushes with plenty of branches before I flip and with the growth rate I'm having right now since I got my pH issues in check (broken meter) that might be sooner than later.

*Purple Chem-
Top is 3 weeks 5 days
bottom bitch is a week behind
*


----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

Nizza said:


> So far not too happy with my cherry wine f2's. Out of 4 , 3 made it and only 1 is growing normally.1 doa, 1 only threw out cotyledons, with no other growth. I am seeing what happens lol..the other one is very runted, and the last one is OK and starting to take off. The seeds all looked very small and white colored which usually they are darker.. They also took alot longer to germinate. So far all the beans I've planted from GPS is about 9/10 germ rate with maybe 1 runt and much faster growth and vigor. This pack seems like a dud
> 
> Wondering who else here has had any experience with the cherry wine f2's. I have 6 left in my pack not sure if its worth the effort to even try.
> They aren't fem either so the one that pulled through might just be a male..
> ...


Shit, I should have done more (better) research. Anyone else grow these out yet?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I had to unsubscribe to the GPS Gazette or what ever it's called a few weeks ago.
> Every 2 days I was getting spammed by offers.
> By far the worst spamming by a canna company, with Seeds Here Now a distant second


It would be irritating if there weren’t a ton of discount codes in all that spam. It seems like I get maybe 4 emails a week and at least one of them is a code for 30-40% off. I have a special email account for shopping and it all gets sent there.

And I don’t think Fluff was making fun of Greta Thunberg. I think it was a swipe at the other guy for referring to someone as “mentally challenged”, and in a broader sense a swipe at political correctness and virtue signaling in general.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> You don’t have none of bodhi CBD strains


No, I don't. His CBD stuff was never for sale, from what I understand. He donated the seeds, I guess. My deal is that I really need a plant that has a minimal amount of THC. I am treating my old dogs and my wife is using drops for pain. A lot of CBD strains have 3-7% THC or like 1:1. I realize they won't get a person "high", but I need to know the THC levels are low enough.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> No, I don't. His CBD stuff was never for sale, from what I understand. He donated the seeds, I guess. My deal is that I really need a plant that has a minimal amount of THC. I am treating my old dogs and my wife is using drops for pain. A lot of CBD strains have 3-7% THC or like 1:1. I realize they won't get a person "high", but I need to know the THC levels are low enough.


I have barefoot doctor


----------



## Fiete (Feb 16, 2020)

Nice Growth over last Day's.... Won't worry i Spray yesterday with a Milk/Water solution to fight against the PM. They still in Solo-Cups waiting for her Final Tent and 3 liter containers.

Down the right are the "Sour Cookies" the Rest is "Ice Cream Punsh" i have a Favor one the Roots are growing the quickest from all shooting out everywhere. 

Have a look (the middle plant) 


Here they all 



5 Days than i will change the tent because they Exploding


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It would be irritating if there weren’t a ton of discount codes in all that spam. It seems like I get maybe 4 emails a week and at least one of them is a code for 30-40% off. I have a special email account for shopping and it all gets sent there.
> 
> And I don’t think Fluff was making fun of Greta Thunberg. I think it was a swipe at the other guy for referring to someone as “mentally challenged”, and in a broader sense a swipe at political correctness and virtue signaling in general.


Sorry, but I can't support a company with zero ethics.

Selling "trusted" "untested" S1's, that turned out to be bulk hemp seed, then backpeddling and offering gold nuggets in exchange. Instead of a full refund.

"Selling" tester beans a.k.a. selling untested beans.

Joining forces with Heisenberg was a blatant attempt to capitalize of each other. Something about that partnership? I mean let's let bygones be bygones, but Heisen repeatedly insulted members for growing Greenpoints shitty genetics and then he turns around joins forces with him. Unethical in my opinion.

Stealing photo's!

The yo-yo pricing and special offers is sleazier than a used car dealership.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry, but I can't support a company with zero ethics.
> 
> Selling "trusted" "untested" S1's, that turned out to be bulk hemp seed, then backpeddling and offering gold nuggets in exchange. Instead of a full refund.
> 
> ...


I get what you’re saying. I can’t speak to what I have no firsthand experience with but I’m not gonna defend any of it either. I’ve seen a lot about the rewards program and a CC processor that was stealing info. There’s a local dispo that did something similar with their rewards, meaning they suddenly and unexpectedly eliminated it, and you can bet people were angry — myself included. The S1 debacle and the golden nuggets thing were from before my time so I can’t speak to them. Sounds shitty, but it seems like Gu~ at least tried to make things right.

The whole thing with Heisen is another story. I’ve never interacted with him and after everything I’ve read I’m going to make sure I never do. He seems like a pain in the ass and I stay away from such things.

The “pic stealing” can’t be a serious thing. Sure it’s indicative of the fact that the seeds are untested, but that’s just their web designer doing their job.

Here’s how I see it. I’m getting steep discounts on every pack I buy. While not down to pay full price for these untested beans, I have no problem testing them for half price. Hell I’ll gladly send them nice pics that don’t need to be shopped. All the unfortunate things that have happened are just that — unfortunate. Some of them were honest mistakes, some of them were bad decisions, and there’s one thing (the pics) that just needs to be let go altogether. Blame the web designer for that but let it go.

I respectfully disagree with you about the pricing. The prices are reasonable to begin with, and the with the discounts their gear is as cheap as nirvana. If this shit with Heisen is as bad as some people on here are trying to make it out to be, then it’s not gonna last long. If people start losing confidence in their gear _en masse_ they’re going to cut their losses.


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It would be irritating if there weren’t a ton of discount codes in all that spam. It seems like I get maybe 4 emails a week and at least one of them is a code for 30-40% off. I have a special email account for shopping and it all gets sent there.
> 
> And I don’t think Fluff was making fun of Greta Thunberg. I think it was a swipe at the other guy for referring to someone as “mentally challenged”, and in a broader sense a swipe at political correctness and virtue signaling in general.


Are you paying attention? You seem like you wanna seem like a cool person, but you have terrible reading comprehension.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

That’s good business though right? His business is better than ever according to him....


Bakersfield said:


> I had to unsubscribe to the GPS Gazette or what ever it's called a few weeks ago.
> Every 2 days I was getting spammed by offers.
> By far the worst spamming by a canna company, with Seeds Here Now a distant second


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

D


Vato_504 said:


> I have barefoot doctor


oesnt he release most cbd stuff under neryeka or whatever other seed co he does


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 16, 2020)

Blah lah la

I just took down my 2nd run of gmoozy keeper pheno, its been a endless harvest of the most dankest frost covered funk, stink I just took Ibuprofren cause it gave me a dam headache from trimming it....I had a hard time getting a moozy going and when I mentioned that in chuckers I got fkin Blasted, ill never go back...

That being said I have found easily a keeper of bridezilla, gmoozy(not moozy almost the whole pack gave me probs...worth it? Hell Yeah)and eagle scout all purchased from the auctions for bone cheap..I been running into lot of runts, seedlings that wont grow for crap but all that being said my 3 keepers makes it all irrelevant...Im happy I found gps not long ago...I bought everything more then I need from the auctions so im all good for a long time

I bought high dollar seeds from attitude and got burned by rubbish garbage hemp doodoo for years so I stopped buying seeds foor over 15 years until 2 years ago...


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

I’m curious as to whether anyone found anything in the stardawg line they want to claim is better that the elite chem clones? Because as far as it goes, chem breeds fire. If every seed produced was fire, but less fire than mom. Still shitty breeding. Just saying.
Granted gu just sort of crossed topdawg to everything to start his “line” I don’t even think you could get anything that wasn’t a stardawg cross in the beginning. When he pissed off jj and renamed stardawg “chem x Bx bullshit” or whatever bullshit he labeled someone else’s strain as his own lol.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I get what you’re saying. I can’t speak to what I have no firsthand experience with but I’m not gonna defend any of it either. I’ve seen a lot about the rewards program and a CC processor that was stealing info. There’s a local dispo that did something similar with their rewards, meaning they suddenly and unexpectedly eliminated it, and you can bet people were angry — myself included. The S1 debacle and the golden nuggets thing were from before my time so I can’t speak to them. Sounds shitty, but it seems like Gu~ at least tried to make things right.
> 
> The whole thing with Heisen is another story. I’ve never interacted with him and after everything I’ve read I’m going to make sure I never do. He seems like a pain in the ass and I stay away from such things.
> 
> ...


I would not hesitate to buy beans from Heisen, if I wanted what he was selling.
I can't hate on the guy for doing his own thing, but the collab was too much for me


----------



## randallb (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> I got some GPS seeds in a trade and came out with this! It’s Bounty Hunter. I’ve been at this for a LONG time and it’s rare that a pheno comes along that is perfect in every way. This is it. Can’t wait to grow a room full
> View attachment 4480970
> I usually hang out at Bodhi, so I don’t much about the Heisen connection here. He is someone I despise, however. I won’t get into the whole thing here, but his GG was total crap and the shit he said to growers in one of his threads was beyond juvenile and hateful. I hope he doesn’t have anything to do with GPS, I just ordered some Cherry Wine for CBD fun...


You'll love that Bounty Hunter! Discontinued now. Good meds, very strong, I kept one.


----------



## randallb (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Man I don’t give a flying fuck what you post. Most of that shit y’all posting in preFilthyHeisen. Nothing y’all say can erase what he posted on YouTube. People seen the filthy room. The trash bags everywhere. The supplies all over the floor. You know how cheap shelves are at the store? Y*ou know how cheap you can get crackhead cleaning labor for? You can literally pay someone $40 bucks to clean your room* for you daily if you’re making 185k plus a year. So yea like I said when people start popping seeds that chem and getting punch traits it’s rogue pollen in that hoe. How can you be happy buying hand me down genetics? He’s a copycat that’s renaming other breeders work. You know how many breeders done made GG4 S1’s? I wouldn’t even feel right offering that shit to people. No originality at all. And y’all call that shit breeding. You big dummies you can do that shit y’all selves. Buy the cuts and self the yourself. Unless y’all like Filthy Genetics that much!!


 You recommend bringing a crackhead to clean your grow in an illegal state, for $40????
Maybe you can set your hate aside for a second and think about why that's a poor choice.


----------



## randallb (Feb 16, 2020)

Tstat said:


> Wow, ok. I would not have ordered the Cherry Wine had I known that. My thought was the Bounty Hunter was SO nice, and I really need a CBD strain with little to no THC. Now I don’t know if I trust their description. I can’t stand that guy and won’t support anything he does.


Heisen's not involved with the Cherry Wine is my understanding. There have been some nuts on some of them, which pics are posted somewhere.
That's a pretty nice looking BH plant you have there, how many did you pop to find her?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Would you rather me bash Heisen? You know I was in the Gu bashing party back then. But that was then. Life goes on man.
> 
> You talk about TRUTH a lot and I get it. But you know for a fact I don't swing on anyone's nuts. I'm the first to bash people and sometimes I do it privately, not publicly. I'm not "usually" a fucking drama queen and I like to keep things that way. I bash Heisen when he needs a bashing and I don't give a shit if he bans me. He kept his promises with the seeds. They are fire. But the bans have bothered me and I let him know this in my own way.
> 
> If you mean I'm nutswinging cause I'm posting my pics here...................well maybe I am. But he DOES have fire and you can not deny it. So in his defense, even with his "dirty" rooms, he still has FIRE.


Yes, you might get some fire out of his seeds.

If you recall, I tried to germinate a pack of bridezilla and only 2 of them cracked. One died soon after, and I was ridiculed and told that I was clueless. 
Lots of people had the same problem with his seeds. 

What's the bottom line from his meth shack video? 
You could end up with fire from his seeds but they may not be what you ordered -- thanks to accidental cross pollination.

I recall people saying that their copper chems occasionally have grape terps. 
Hmm... I wonder how *that* happened...


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I get what you’re saying. I can’t speak to what I have no firsthand experience with but I’m not gonna defend any of it either. I’ve seen a lot about the rewards program and a CC processor that was stealing info. There’s a local dispo that did something similar with their rewards, meaning they suddenly and unexpectedly eliminated it, and you can bet people were angry — myself included. The S1 debacle and the golden nuggets thing were from before my time so I can’t speak to them. Sounds shitty, but it seems like Gu~ at least tried to make things right.
> 
> The whole thing with Heisen is another story. I’ve never interacted with him and after everything I’ve read I’m going to make sure I never do. He seems like a pain in the ass and I stay away from such things.
> 
> ...


So you saying using another breeders pics of his said cuts acting like you have that said cuts isn’t a problem? So you’re comfortable buy from breeders that do that is what you’re saying?


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> You recommend bringing a crackhead to clean your grow in an illegal state, for $40????
> Maybe you can set your hate aside for a second and think about why that's a poor choice.


Bro I don’t know if your crazy, dumb, or retarded with that comment. He’s literally leaving a footprint to hisself by posting videos of his grow online and YouTube.. cmon man come with something better bro!!


----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> You'll love that Bounty Hunter! Discontinued now. Good meds, very strong, I kept one.


Yea it’s been a long while since a strain got me that stoned. Seriously.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, you might get some fire out of his seeds.
> 
> If you recall, I tried to germinate a pack of bridezilla and only 2 of them cracked. One died soon after, and I was ridiculed and told that I was clueless.
> Lots of people had the same problem with is seeds.
> ...


Dude posted a copper that was dumb purple. I’ve heard of copper with lemon terps but grape yea right. Can I get cross pollination for $400 Alex...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Yea you need help bro. Something is really wrong when a 16 year old offends you. Riddle me this what are you do to help with global warming besides making memes and dick riding GuHeisen Rogue Pollen Genetics?


First off, they changed it to "climate change" due to problems with temps and climate modeling. Second, it's a hoax to redistribute wealth and give the UN more power. Third, not single scientific paper predicts the chicken little predictions of climate alarmists. Get a subscription to Geophysical Research letters. You may not be able to understand the hard science but you will be understand the abstracts. Fourth, there is no "consensus of scientists" which by the way isn't the way we come to scientific conclusions. The "consensus" was a panel of climate change supporters that read peer reviewed papers. If the paper said for example, "expect a .5 cm sea level rise" in the abstract, the panel then concluded that person supported climate change. They say the science is "settled", use the term "consensus", and call people "heretics" because it's a cult based on a theory not scientific fact. Kind of like the belief in God. Finally, the sun is the number one forcing factor on the planet. Solar irradiance, which will be somewhat included in the 2022 IPCC brainwashing due to over 600 papers being written on it since 2010, cloud formation, atmospheric aerosols (partly lack of volcanic eruptions), and the suns effect on our magnetosphere play far greater roles on the earth's temperature and climate than CO2. The planet and earth's foliage are starving from a lack of CO2. Humans, life on earth, and plants thrive in warmer temps with more CO2. Warm is good, cold is bad. Pollution is still bad, but are you ready to go to war with China, India, etc, etc. Greta Thunberg is a spoiled, mentally ill child.


----------



## randallb (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> Bro I don’t know if your crazy, dumb, or retarded with that comment. He’s literally leaving a footprint to hisself by posting videos of his grow online and YouTube.. cmon man come with something better bro!!


not arguing just talking.


----------



## Tstat (Feb 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> Heisen's not involved with the Cherry Wine is my understanding. There have been some nuts on some of them, which pics are posted somewhere.
> That's a pretty nice looking BH plant you have there, how many did you pop to find her?


I popped 4, 2 were females. The other one didn’t produce nearly as much, wasn’t purple, not as frosty. I swear, I’ve grown hundreds of strains over the years- lots of great shit. But this one was a once in several year find. Checks all the boxes. 
I thought I found a new seed company to check out, lol. Anyway, glad to hear that about the Cherry Wine. I’m excited to grow some CBD rich medicine.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> First off, they changed it to "climate change" due to problems with temps and climate modeling. Second, it's a hoax to redistribute wealth and give the UN more power. Third, not single scientific paper predicts the chicken little predictions of climate alarmists. Get a subscription to Geophysical Research letters. You may not be able to understand the hard science but you will be understand the abstracts. Fourth, there is no "consensus of scientists" which by the way isn't the way we come to scientific conclusions. The "consensus" was a panel of climate change supporters that read peer reviewed papers. If the paper said for example, "expect a .5 cm sea level rise" in the abstract, the panel then concluded that person supported climate change. They say the science is "settled", use the term "consensus", and call people "heretics" because it's a cult based on a theory not scientific fact. Kind of like the belief in God. Finally, the sun is the number one forcing factor on the planet. Solar irradiance, which will be somewhat included in the 2022 IPCC brainwashing due to over 600 papers being written on it since 2010, cloud formation, atmospheric aerosols (partly lack of volcanic eruptions), and the suns effect on our magnetosphere play far greater roles on the earth's temperature and climate than CO2. The planet and earth's foliage are starving from a lack of CO2. Humans, life on earth, and plants thrive in warmer temps with more CO2. Warm is good, cold is bad. Pollution is still bad, but are you ready to go to war with China, India, etc, etc. Greta Thunberg is a spoiled, mentally ill child.


Holy shit bro! 
No scientific consensus? Really?

You know nothing about science and it's obvious. 
OMG


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

Now we're talking about fucking science and global warming? Last time I checked this is a fucking GPS thread... Why can't you fucking bums find something better to do with your lives then fill this thread up with useless drivel....


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Greta Thunberg is a spoiled, mentally ill child.


You left out 'useful'. But you can't deny she's cute as a button.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> So you saying using another breeders pics of his said cuts acting like you have that said cuts isn’t a problem? So you’re comfortable buy from breeders that do that is what you’re saying?


I don’t think that’s what they’re doing. I’m honestly saying that I truly believe that the pic thing is just a web designer pulling pics off google because they don’t have anything else to use. Yeah the fact that they don’t have anything else to use is a problem and I’m not saying it isn’t, but I don’t think it’s Gu~ stealing pics and passing them off as his own gear. I’ve thought about this one a lot and the only thing that makes sense to me is a web designer pulling pics off google.

The fact that they have to do this is a problem (because the seeds aren’t tested and they don’t have any of their own pics), but the act of taking pics off google is much less of a problem than what it means.

So yeah, I’m getting these beans for $20-$30 a pack and I think that’s reasonable for untested stuff. I enjoy pheno hunting and I’m happy to provide a service to them in exchange for the discounts. A lot of this is just how you look at it and I’m trying to be as objective as possible. I certainly don’t want to shill for them or defend any of the valid things you and others have brought up here. I’m not even gonna start on the whole act of outsourcing production to someone in an illegal state though. That’s just careless and asking for trouble.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> You seem like you wanna seem like a cool person


Be glad I’m dignifying this with a response because I would usually not. I usually want a little more effort than that one line before I take the bait but I’m bored. Since you appear to think I’m one of those guys that needs appreciation wherever I go I’ll set the record straight.

I think Fluff is cool. Him and I have talked a lot on here and he’s never been anything but cool to me. He made a wisecrack and people are taking it completely out of context. My reading comprehension is just fine. In fact it’s better than yours because I know when to not take things literally. You called Fluff or someone else “mentally challenged”. He responded cleverly. Rage ensued.

I know I’m cool, and people that know me agree. This is because in every aspect of my life I strive to be polite, kind, and professional. Acting with decorum is extremely important to me. People that mistake this for weakness invariably come to regret it. I couldn’t give the slightest fuck whether you, or anyone else on here thinks I am in fact cool. I’ve got a satisfying real life, and I’m on this site and this thread for a specific reason — to improve my skills and learn more about the industry. My popularity or lack thereof is just not relevant. If I have nothing better to do than post on here, then I’m going to. I’m going to share my thoughts and opinions, and I don’t care if they’re popular. If you see an opinion you don’t like, you can either ignore it or argue. If you choose the latter just make sure it’s worth the effort on your part. Right now I’m just chilling at home. My girlfriend is at work and I have nothing better to do at this moment than to clarify my position on this saga, but more than anything else I’d like to see this thread get back on topic.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I don’t think that’s what they’re doing. I’m honestly saying that I truly believe that the pic thing is just a web designer pulling pics off google because they don’t have anything else to use. Yeah the fact that they don’t have anything else to use is a problem and I’m not saying it isn’t, but I don’t think it’s Gu~ stealing pics and passing them off as his own gear. I’ve thought about this one a lot and the only thing that makes sense to me is a web designer pulling pics off google.
> 
> The fact that they have to do this is a problem (because the seeds aren’t tested and they don’t have any of their own pics), but the act of taking pics off google is much less of a problem than what it means.
> 
> So yeah, I’m getting these beans for $20-$30 a pack and I think that’s reasonable for untested stuff. I enjoy pheno hunting and I’m happy to provide a service to them in exchange for the discounts. A lot of this is just how you look at it and I’m trying to be as objective as possible. I certainly don’t want to shill for them or defend any of the valid things you and others have brought up here. I’m not even gonna start on the whole act of outsourcing production to someone in an illegal state though. That’s just careless and asking for trouble.


He posts the same ones on his ig account. So....I don’t think it’s a web guy.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2020)

Coalcat said:


> He posts the same ones on his ig account. So....I don’t think it’s a web guy.


Who posts the same ones on ig gu?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Here's an oldie but goodie.


Heisengrow said:


> Nope,I mean really if dude had the Legit cut why would he post a stolen pic from ICMAG Pure Kush thread.Why not post the pic of the cut he had already grown.But to add insult to injury he used the same pic that he used on the fake wedding cake s1s,And people here think all this shit is cool.


Yet these 2 now work together

Using other peoples pics as your own is first class douche canoeing and totally discredits any further claims made as highly suspect.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Holy shit bro!
> No scientific consensus? Really?
> 
> You know nothing about science and it's obvious.
> OMG


They came to the original "consensus" used by Gore and most others exactly as I stated; a panel. It wasn't even a meaningless scientific survey of climatologists or other "scientists". Regardless, science isn't proven or considered a fact via a consensus. The earth's gravity of 9.8m per second squared wasn't arrived at via a consensus. It was proven through the scientific method which requires experiments to prove a hypothesis. Anthropogenic Global Warming is a theory, period. "Climate change" is one of the stupidest terms used by uneducated fools. Of course the climate is changing. It's always changing. Even the IPCC stated "The climate system is particularly challenging since it is known that components in the system are inherently chaotic; there are feedbacks that could potentially switch sign, and there are central processes that affect the system in a complicated, non-linear manner." Again, I'd recommend getting a subscription to Geophysical Research Letters but I fear you're too dumb to even understand the abstracts. When NASA didn't fit Obama's agenda of it being an "outreach program to Muslims", he made them take down a webpage on primary forcings on the earth's system in 2011 which stated, "The Sun is the primary forcing of Earth’s climate system. Sunlight warms our world. Sunlight drives atmospheric and oceanic circulation patterns. Sunlight powers the process of photosynthesis that plants need to grow. Sunlight causes convection which carries warmth and water vapor up into the sky where clouds form and bring rain. *In short, the Sun drives almost every aspect of our world’s climate system and makes possible life as we know it.*" They went onto to mention CO2, solar irradiance, airborne particulate matter such as volcanoes, and clouds. "*Each of these varying features of Earth’s environment has the capacity to exceed the warming influence of greenhouse gases* and cause our world to cool." Throw in the Grand Solar Maximum from 1914 to 2008 called the Modern Maximum, extremely low injection of atmospheric aerosols from volcanoes, effects on the magnetosphere which in turn effects clouds which block the sun, etc, etc, etc... CO2 is one of the smallest forcing factors on the planet. Before it was "global warming" it was "peak oil." Misanthrope environmentalists and progressive's are an evil combination preying on dumb people like you. But hey, thanks for the laugh and reminding me that "Dumb is Forever." Stupidity can't be cured.

More fake, shitty, awful genetics from GPS. Still from Harvest Day 74


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Ahhh, the ignore widget. This board just got a lot better.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2020)

all grown from seed made by Heisen Grown in a 1 gal nursery pot in soil


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Here's an oldie but goodie.
> 
> 
> Yet these 2 now work together
> ...


Yeah but if you think about it they shouldn’t even need pics to sell this gear, and that’s why I have a hard time taking the pic thing seriously. In the age of amazon and instant gratification, sure these things are to be expected, but it wasn’t always the case. If this stuff is indeed what they claim it is, then who even needs a pic? The info alone should sell it. I think they’re counting on people growing this gear out and sending them pics as soon as possible. This is the only reasonable explanation. Those fake pics are just placeholders.

I understand the other side of this, of course. If you can’t trust the pic then what can you trust? I totally see why some of you are so serious about this and I’m not trying to be dismissive of it. There is another troubling thing here, and it’s a four syllable word that begins with the letter H. Anyone wanna buy a vowel?

There’s also the issue of professionalism, which is a big one to me. I don’t think representatives of legit businesses should engage in forum squabbles, and mostly I blame Trump for so many people thinking it’s okay to be an asshole on the internet. Plus it makes every shitty thing you have ever said available to be used as ammunition by your enemies. Part of why I’m careful about what I say and try not to make enemies. I try, honestly, to conduct myself on here as I would IRL. Your post — the fact you were able to pull up something damaging that easily is exactly why it’s a good idea to be like me.

This is also the part where I legit apologize if I’ve ever come across as condescending or self righteous. It’s not my intent.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Ahhh, the ignore widget. This board just got a lot better.
> View attachment 4481189


Thanks, didn't know they had this. Now I don't have to constantly see all these retards saying the same shit over and over because they have no lives. I just wanna see plants. That's what this thread is supposed to be, smdh...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> all grown from seed made by Heisen Grown in a 1 gal nursery pot in soilView attachment 4481181View attachment 4481182View attachment 4481183View attachment 4481184View attachment 4481185View attachment 4481186View attachment 4481187View attachment 4481188


Looks dank! Great pics.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Thanks, didn't know they had this. Now I don't have to constantly see all these retards saying the same shit over and over because they have no lives. I just wanna see plants. That's what this thread is supposed to be, smdh...


Yeah, I'm sorry I got far off topic. My bad.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Sorry, but I can't support a company with zero ethics.
> 
> Selling "trusted" "untested" S1's, that turned out to be bulk hemp seed, then backpeddling and offering gold nuggets in exchange. Instead of a full refund.
> 
> ...


Agree on all points.
But just one correction if I may, Baker.

Heisen*berg *is a long time member and different grower altogether and he's very knowledgeable when it comes to growing, particularly microbiology. And his wife is extremely intelligent as well. I read an excerpt from a brief she wrote on carcinoma that I believe was later published.
Not fanning the flames, just wanted to note the difference.
They are not the same person...at all, lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Looks dank! Great pics.


thanks man all i can say is ive grown a few made by H and have more in the line up and i was more than happy with the end results and at the end of the day that all that matters to me


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah but if you think about it they shouldn’t even need pics to sell this gear, and that’s why I have a hard time taking the pic thing seriously. In the age of amazon and instant gratification, sure these things are to be expected, but it wasn’t always the case. If this stuff is indeed what they claim it is, then who even needs a pic? The info alone should sell it. I think they’re counting on people growing this gear out and sending them pics as soon as possible. This is the only reasonable explanation. Those fake pics are just placeholders.
> 
> I understand the other side of this, of course. If you can’t trust the pic then what can you trust? I totally see why some of you are so serious about this and I’m not trying to be dismissive of it. There is another troubling thing here, and it’s a four syllable word that begins with the letter H. Anyone wanna buy a vowel?
> 
> ...


Zero pics of a cross = zero testing. I wouldn't feel right selling untested seeds.
I don't even sell seeds, but I test my crosses and hand out testers to people as well.

Stealing is stealing. 
Using a pic of someone elses work is grounds for dismissal.
If you do not have your own pics of a clone you've put into breeding, then you just acquired the cut, or you don't actually have the said cut. 
Buyer beware!


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, I'm sorry I got far off topic. My bad.


You ain't one of the retards bud, you're cool. It's those same fools saying the same hating shit all the time without posting anything that they are breeding to show they have ANY credibility themselves. It's pointless and really highlights what a sad little life they must have to keep coming back here everyday saying the same shit. How you can become so personally invested in what other people choose to spend their money on is beyond me. Some people have to take chances on beans cause they can't get clones and some of these lil dumb fucks can't seem to understand that...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Agree on all points.
> But just one correction if I may, Baker.
> 
> Heisen*berg *is a long time member and different grower altogether and he's very knowledgeable when it comes to growing, particularly microbiology. And his wife is extremely intelligent as well. I read an exert from a brief she wrote on carcinoma that I believe was later published.
> ...


Sorry, that was a slip.
I've ran the Heisenberg tea on a few occasions


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> thanks man all i can say is ive grown a few made by H and have more in the line up and i was more than happy with the end results and *at the end of the day that all that matters to me *


Exactly.
God damn, your pics are gorgeous.


----------



## Coalcat (Feb 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Who posts the same ones on ig gu?


Yea. I actually asked why he changed the color on one of his photos purple...you can tell it was changed because a thumb was in it. He deleted my post and someone else asked later on the same....that too was deleted later on...whatever. It was one he lifted...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Zero pics of a cross = zero testing. I wouldn't feel right selling untested seeds.
> I don't even sell seeds, but I test my crosses and hand out testers to people as well.
> 
> Stealing is stealing.
> ...


I guess it all boils down to trust, as it usually does when money changes hands. I haven’t had any experience yet that has violated my trust. I’m trying to be objective here. I’m not sure how I feel about the untested part. Like I said before it’s the discount and my willingness to try new things that makes me okay with it. If I have issues with any of the new strains I’ve bought then I won’t be so forgiving. It’s just that everyone’s gotta have their own reasons. I’m not going to be unduly influenced by the opinions of other people on forums, just like I don’t expect my opinions to carry all that much weight. All I’m trying to do is push a little objectivity into the discussion.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Zero pics of a cross = zero testing. I wouldn't feel right selling untested seeds.
> I don't even sell seeds, but I test my crosses and hand out testers to people as well.
> 
> Stealing is stealing.
> ...


mac1 flower (i dint grow this flower but was gifted it with the cut) i have this cut and others gifted to me i dont doubt the cuts used. the pic thing happened but i believe that falls on an hourly employee (not that it makes it much better) but i dont think the cuts are fake at all


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

Bare w/me cause iam kinda a caveman 
But what's heisendouche's minions end game?
Do you think that anyone that's been around the gps thread for more the 20 pages that you pics are gonna change someone's mind?
Gu & heisen are both turds-
They want your $-
Both will lie, cheat,& steal-
Been caught multiple times-
But the got that "fire"-
Cool -grow it smoke it-
Others need bud for medicine-what do think after seeing that filth,missing drywall,hot shot pest strips, 30 spit cups &every plumbing fitting in America if that's your "meds"
"Fire?"


----------



## 2easy (Feb 16, 2020)

Tombstone is one stretchy strain.



Only 1 week since she started to show flowers i have a feeling the tops are going to bulk up nicely


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> But alas, arguing on the internet is like winning the special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still a retard.





JohnGlennsGarden said:


> Please post your thoughts about the mentally challenged, again.





TerrapinBlazin said:


> My reading comprehension is just fine. In fact it’s better than yours because I know when to not take things literally. You called Fluff or someone else “mentally challenged”. He responded cleverly. Rage ensued.



@TerrapinBlazin please reread these posts. Maybe a little slower, this time.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 16, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Bare w/me cause iam kinda a caveman
> But what's heisendouche's minions end game?
> Do you think that anyone that's been around the gps thread for more the 20 pages that you pics are gonna change someone's mind?


I’m no ones minion lol. I’ve been around since the beginning of gps I watched all the drama everytime lol I watched H bash gu and vise versa I now try to stay out of the drama I grow plants and post pics of said plants I have pics here in the gps thread both recent and old as well as other breeders pics across the site. If I grow a plant I like I show it if I grow a plant that goes ape shit I also show it. That’s what I do here I show off plants I grow, all the other drama I choose not to be a part of


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> I’m no ones minion lol. I’ve been around since the beginning of gps I watched all the drama everytime lol I watched H bash gu and vise versa I now try to stay out of the drama I grow plants and post pics of said plants I have pics here in the gps thread both recent and old as well as other breeders pics across the site. If I grow a plant I like I show it if I grow a plant that goes ape shit I also show it. That’s what I do here I show off plants I grow, all the other drama I choose not to be a part of


Wasnt talking to you man


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> You ain't one of the retards bud, you're cool. It's those same fools saying the same hating shit all the time without posting anything that they are breeding to show they have ANY credibility themselves. It's pointless and really highlights what a sad little life they must have to keep coming back here everyday saying the same shit. How you can become so personally invested in what other people choose to spend their money on is beyond me. Some people have to take chances on beans cause they can't get clones and some of these lil dumb fucks can't seem to understand that...


The growers you're complaining about here DID have a vested interest and some of use have more pics in this thread than Heisen or you or any other new shilll coming down the pike.
Ya know, I don't get it. 
People come in, state their opinion and leave. But some jerkoff has to come in with the same lazy "hater" insult, thereby calling everyone back to thread. 
And as far as credibility goes, I'll take the word of the growers in this forum who've posted honest objective grow reviews over the fake ass shills any day of the week. 
Integrity is earned, not bought with free seeds and cuts. Period.


----------



## natureboygrower (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> But some jerkoff has to come in with the same lazy "hater" insult, thereby calling everyone back to thread.


 Exactly. I only come back to point out the hypocrisy of the heisen army being butthurt over h being "picked on" Idgaf to find out and search these guys join dates, but I doubt a lot of them were around last year when the auctions were happening.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> People come in, state their opinion and leave. But some jerkoff has to come in with the same lazy "hater" insult, thereby calling everyone back to thread.


Yeah, that's what did it. They weren't back here again and again and again. But hey, please tell us some more about how smart you are or signal it by saying things like, "I read an excerpt from a brief she wrote on carcinoma that I believe was later published." Just ignore me like I'm choosing to ignore you guys one by one.


----------



## Buck5050 (Feb 16, 2020)

2easy said:


> Tombstone is one stretchy strain.
> 
> View attachment 4481220View attachment 4481222
> 
> Only 1 week since she started to show flowers i have a feeling the tops are going to bulk up nicely


So is the Tomahawk


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> @TerrapinBlazin please reread these posts. Maybe a little slower, this time.


I just read those ones you quoted and yeah. Taken out of context, blown out of proportion, etc. etc. . Maybe I wasn’t exactly correct on who said what but I can see that a lot of you are just looking for the slightest reason to attack each other, and for what exactly? This is some serious hair splitting and a really silly thing to derail the thread over. That’s all I’m gonna say, and I’ll also say that Fluff has contributed a lot more to this thread than either of us so let’s just let this little tangent die.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> "I read an excerpt from a brief she wrote on carcinoma that I believe was later published."


I'm pretty sure that's spelled Carson Noma, the inventor of the human guitar. I'd have liked to have read the brief. The cat never got his due, imo.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, that's what did it. They weren't back here again and again and again. But hey, please tell us some more about how smart you are or signal it by saying things like,* "I read an excerpt from a brief she wrote on carcinoma that I believe was later published."* Just ignore me like I'm choosing to ignore you guys one by one.


You can read it too. Its on this forum, dipshit. 
And you quote me to tell me you're going to ignore me? Ahhh what was that again about "signalling"?


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I just read those ones you quoted and yeah. Taken out of context, blown out of proportion, etc. etc. . Maybe I wasn’t exactly correct on who said what but I can see that a lot of you are just looking for the slightest reason to attack each other, and for what exactly? This is some serious hair splitting and a really silly thing to derail the thread over. That’s all I’m gonna say, and I’ll also say that Fluff has contributed a lot more to this thread than either of us so let’s just let this little tangent die.


They won't though, they've literally dedicated years of their lives on this mission they're on. They're so invested in the shit slinging that it's actually comedy at this point. Why would you waste so much time out of a limited life arguing with random people on the internet? This is what you guys want to look back on doing with your time when you're older? Smdh...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> So is the Tomahawk


About the stretching...

I find that seedlings often stretch a lot more easily than clones when not given the perfect amount of light (spectrum and distance) in veg and just in general in flowering. We'll pop the seeds, clone them, send a sample of seedlings off to the lab to find out if it's male or female, kill the males in the cloner and the seedlings, and then grow out the females from the clones. We'll clone those females again before starting to flower. It gives a better representation of how they'll grow if you trying to pick a keeper. I know that requires more time and money if you want instant sex analysis, but it's very helpful. Even after we pick some winners from this recent pheno run, we'll run them a few more times as they will "change" after a few clone runs. Someone here posted something like, "I swear this "X" is getting gnarly everytime I grow it." It won't every time, but it may get better or worse the first one to three times down the clone chain; in my experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Why would you waste so much time out of a limited life arguing with random people on the internet? This is what you guys want to look back on doing with your time when you're older? Smdh...


Maybe I missed it....but isn't that exactly what you've done w/o exception since you arrived?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> They won't though, they've literally dedicated years of their lives on this mission they're on. They're so invested in the shit slinging that it's actually comedy at this point. Why would you waste so much time out of a limited life arguing with random people on the internet? This is what you guys want to look back on doing with your time when you're older? Smdh...


It’s honestly sort of putting me off this thread. When I joined it back in November it was pretty much entirely on-topic. Just honest experiences of growing the gear and ordering from the site. It was all about the plants. Of course this always happens online, but it’s disappointing that I’m starting to get sucked into it, sharing opinions that I should probably keep to myself and shit. I’m starting to wonder if I take a break from this thread until it’s time to flip my Black Friday plants, if it will be less of a shitshow and more just about the plants. I guess it’s bound to happen eventually. I actually enjoy getting into spirited discussions but this is just frustrating now. I’ll be interested to see if it gets better but I’m pretty sure my efforts have failed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty sure that's spelled Carson Noma, the inventor of the human guitar. I'd have liked to have read the brief. The cat never got his due, imo.
> 
> View attachment 4481267


Amos - always quick with quip. 

'Quip-Draw-Amos' fastest wit in the west.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

More from harvest day 74


Someone said GPS must be fake or have pollen contamination because of the purple and/or a single Cooper out of 18 smelling like grapes (not shown in picture). It's an F1 hybrid often made from crosses that are F1 themselves. I don't think it's unlikely that one could lean toward a grape odor. I'm not sure if the testers from the purple Stardawg were stabilized, and I don't really care. Regardless, I sure am stoked on the results and pheno's. Many are similar, but I didn't buy F1 seeds hoping for them all to be very similar. I wanted something special and a variety of pheno's to add to my collection.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> It’s honestly sort of putting me off this thread.


That's what they want. Just use the ignore function on the repetitive negativity and complaints. I'd like to see how your grow turns out.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Wedding cake= SeedJunky not heisen
Ice cream cake = SeedJunky not heisen
Adub= Alien or OBS not Heisen
GG4= Josey Wells not heisen
Purple punch= Symbiotic not heisen
Purple crunch aka Slurricane = IHG not heisen
I can go on but I’m sure the people get the picture. This isn’t breeding this is trying to cash in on others breeders/growers hard work for pennies. Don’t have said cut so what I do, I steal growers pics off of ig to sell my untested S1’s. I couldn’t sell them on my site so what I do I join forces with the breeder who I degraded and talked like a dog about. It’s not many people growing that GuHeisen cross pollination shit no matter how many shills post the same pics over and over. Nobody is buying that shit when for a few more dollars you can either buy the cuts or buy better packs of seeds from REAL BREEDERS.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> More from harvest day 74
> View attachment 4481282View attachment 4481283
> 
> Someone said GPS must be fake or have pollen contamination because of the purple and/or a single Cooper out of 18 smelling like grapes (not shown in picture). It's an F1 hybrid often made from crosses that are F1 themselves. I don't think it's unlikely that one could lean toward a grape odor. I'm not sure if the testers from the purple Stardawg were stabilized, and I don't really care. Regardless, I sure am stoked on the results and pheno's. Many are similar, but I didn't buy F1 seeds hoping for them all to be very similar. I wanted something special and a variety of pheno's to add to my collection.


I really believe you’re on the slow side and rode a short white bus with kids that ate boogers. Go do your homework on your strains. Copper chem parents are Chem4 x Stardawg. Go find in either of those parents lineage a grape smelling plants. Boy that plant papi is a rogue purple punch. SORRY MY FRIEND YOUVE BEEN CUTFISHED LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 16, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> I really believe you’re on the slow side and rode a short white bus with kids that ate boogers. Go do your homework on your strains. Copper chem parents are Chem4 x Stardawg. Go find in either of those parents lineage a grape smelling plants. Boy that plant papi is a rogue purple punch. SORRY MY FRIEND YOUVE BEEN CUTFISHED LMAOOOOOOO


Gu's Stardawg male throws some purple offspring.
Don't remember any grape terps to go with it though.
I had a Copper Chem that was slightly purple, but was all chem in terps. Was back before Gu was selling any purple punch


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu's Stardawg male throws some purple offspring.
> Don't remember any grape terps to go with it though.
> I had a Copper Chem that was slightly purple, but was all chem in terps. Was back before Gu was selling any purple punch


Yea my bro Keem told me about the purp traits in stardawg. But grape terps is beyond me. I’ve never seen nobody ever say they had grape terps.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Maybe I missed it....but isn't that exactly what you've done w/o exception since you arrived?
> 
> View attachment 4481285


I haven't argued with anyone unless you don't understand English. I've simply stated my opinion and disdain for people clogging up this thread with bullshit. I'm here to post pics of my GPS plants and see others GPS plants. Not anything else. That's why after saying what I needed to say I've since ignored all doofus dicks in this thread and I guess you've made the list too


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu's Stardawg male throws some purple offspring.
> Don't remember any grape terps to go with it though.
> I had a Copper Chem that was slightly purple, but was all chem in terps. Was back before Gu was selling any purple punch


Wrd. His Stardawg is the purple Stardawg, correct? I think Topdawg mentions it in the High Times article.
Almost all of my seeds were bought before they had the purple punch. I have about 600 left. Even the Jamoka had some slight purpling.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah but if you think about it they shouldn’t even need pics to sell this gear, and that’s why I have a hard time taking the pic thing seriously. In the age of amazon and instant gratification, sure these things are to be expected, but it wasn’t always the case. If this stuff is indeed what they claim it is, then who even needs a pic? The info alone should sell it. I think they’re counting on people growing this gear out and sending them pics as soon as possible. This is the only reasonable explanation. Those fake pics are just placeholders.
> 
> I understand the other side of this, of course. If you can’t trust the pic then what can you trust? I totally see why some of you are so serious about this and I’m not trying to be dismissive of it. There is another troubling thing here, and it’s a four syllable word that begins with the letter H. Anyone wanna buy a vowel?
> 
> ...


You are an egotistical and delusional person.

Almost as bad as Mr “I know I’m cool”... 

Looks like virtue signaling is contagious.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> You are an egotistical and delusional person.
> 
> Almost as bad as Mr “I know I’m cool”...
> 
> Looks like virtue signaling is contagious.


that is me — Mr I know I’m cool. and you are entitled to your opinion. It’s gonna get me to change the way I post just like everyone’s warnings got me to stop buying GPS gear.

Oh and I think the word you’re looking for is pretentious, and I’ll gladly cop to that. Ego, too, to the extent that having strong convictions and standing up for what I believe in is ego. Sure, I’ll take that one too.

Delusional, nah, but I’m obviously pretty naive about people’s motives on here though. There are myself and those of us that want to grow this gear and post about it, and everyone else just wants to ruin it for us.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> That's what they want. Just use the ignore function on the repetitive negativity and complaints. I'd like to see how your grow turns out.


You bet I will. Gonna keep updating my grows too. I’m just gonna back off with the “ego” and “delusions”. Keep those to myself, since they’re so fuckin offensive 

Ignore feature works really nicely, BTW. More people should use it. It’s much easier to pretend the distracting shit doesn’t exist than to try and address it.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 16, 2020)

2easy said:


> Tombstone is one stretchy strain.
> 
> View attachment 4481220View attachment 4481222
> 
> Only 1 week since she started to show flowers i have a feeling the tops are going to bulk up nicely


Should have topped that slut, is it getting adequate light? 

Cool dog BTW, interesting cross.. haven't seen one before.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> I've simply stated my opinion and disdain for people clogging up this thread with bullshit.


How is that not "clogging up this thread with bullshit" if you've made the same post 5 times [ more or less] ?

Don't get me wrong [that would be tragic], but I'm not against thread clogging BS as long as the BS has other redeeming values. Maybe toss in a clever line....a related meme.....a Greta Scornbug pinup?



[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> I'm here to post pics of my GPS plants and see others GPS plants. Not anything else.


Besides opinion and disdain, right?  I saw your pics at the other place. You should post them here, since that's what you're here for. Looks to me like you're killing it.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 16, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Should have topped that slut, is it getting adequate light?
> 
> Cool dog BTW, interesting cross.. haven't seen one before.


Only had 3 weeks veg and was cut back twice for mainlining. Almost all that growth came in 2 weeks of stretch. 
And yes. god damn thing keeps growing into the light. Had to raise the light everyday so its definitely been getting enough light.

Probably the stretchiest strain i have grown with the exception of laughing buddha


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> How is that not "clogging up this thread with bullshit" if you've made the same post 5 times [ more or less] ?
> 
> Don't get me wrong [that would be tragic], but I'm not against thread clogging BS as long as the BS has other redeeming values. Maybe toss in a clever line....a related meme.....a Greta Scornbug pinup?
> 
> ...


It is going pretty fucking good since I figured out my pH meter is busted. Thanks for noticing. GPS purple chems are on the right. This is only 6 days of LST and the one in front right is only 2 weeks and 5 days old vs 3 weeks and 5 days on bitch in back right and two girls on the left. Middle one is 33 days old.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> It is going pretty fucking good since I figured out my pH meter is busted. Thanks for noticing.


You bet ! Can you post that Bill Murray meme? That's a funny one, from one Carl the groundskeeper fan to another.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You bet ! Can you post that Bill Murray meme? That's a funny one, from one Carl the groundskeeper fan to another.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 16, 2020)

Last few pages have been great. Global warming, greta, mentally handicapped people, and the ever present dislike for heisen and gu. This thread just ain't the same without any drama, I love reading through this sea of shit for some chuckles after a long day of work. Keep it up everyone I'll make some popcorn


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 16, 2020)

Not many pics so I thought I would share this pic of a glove in a parking lot I saw today. Very deep very cool


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You left out 'useful'. But you can't deny she's cute as a button.
> 
> View attachment 4481120
> View attachment 4481125
> ...


Lol amos


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> They came to the original "consensus" used by Gore and most others exactly as I stated; a panel. It wasn't even a meaningless scientific survey of climatologists or other "scientists". Regardless, science isn't proven or considered a fact via a consensus. The earth's gravity of 9.8m per second squared wasn't arrived at via a consensus. It was proven through the scientific method which requires experiments to prove a hypothesis. Anthropogenic Global Warming is a theory, period. "Climate change" is one of the stupidest terms used by uneducated fools. Of course the climate is changing. It's always changing. Even the IPCC stated "The climate system is particularly challenging since it is known that components in the system are inherently chaotic; there are feedbacks that could potentially switch sign, and there are central processes that affect the system in a complicated, non-linear manner." Again, I'd recommend getting a subscription to Geophysical Research Letters but I fear you're too dumb to even understand the abstracts. When NASA didn't fit Obama's agenda of it being an "outreach program to Muslims", he made them take down a webpage on primary forcings on the earth's system in 2011 which stated, "The Sun is the primary forcing of Earth’s climate system. Sunlight warms our world. Sunlight drives atmospheric and oceanic circulation patterns. Sunlight powers the process of photosynthesis that plants need to grow. Sunlight causes convection which carries warmth and water vapor up into the sky where clouds form and bring rain. *In short, the Sun drives almost every aspect of our world’s climate system and makes possible life as we know it.*" They went onto to mention CO2, solar irradiance, airborne particulate matter such as volcanoes, and clouds. "*Each of these varying features of Earth’s environment has the capacity to exceed the warming influence of greenhouse gases* and cause our world to cool." Throw in the Grand Solar Maximum from 1914 to 2008 called the Modern Maximum, extremely low injection of atmospheric aerosols from volcanoes, effects on the magnetosphere which in turn effects clouds which block the sun, etc, etc, etc... CO2 is one of the smallest forcing factors on the planet. Before it was "global warming" it was "peak oil." Misanthrope environmentalists and progressive's are an evil combination preying on dumb people like you. But hey, thanks for the laugh and reminding me that "Dumb is Forever." Stupidity can't be cured.
> 
> More fake, shitty, awful genetics from GPS. Still from Harvest Day 74
> View attachment 4481173View attachment 4481176


Honestly, those plants are absolutely not something I would keep. For lots of reasons Bose look pretty shitty to me. Especially in the trim department. Fuck that leaf lol

They’re grown well it isn’t a jab at you so I hope you don’t take it that way. Just if we’re speaking about fire in packs matching parental lineage and keepers in Gus gear....those aren’t keepers. Most of what people post as keepers are not imo. But I hunt through hundreds of seeds for single plants. I’m not messing with single packs. Minimum 2 of any strain I run but generally 5-10. So I’m pickier than most it seems.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 16, 2020)

Update
I'm selling the glove on eBay, I edited it to make it look cool.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Gu's Stardawg male throws some purple offspring.
> Don't remember any grape terps to go with it though.
> I had a Copper Chem that was slightly purple, but was all chem in terps. Was back before Gu was selling any purple punch





Vato_504 said:


> Yea my bro Keem told me about the purp traits in stardawg. But grape terps is beyond me. I’ve never seen nobody ever say they had grape terps.


Chem breeds purple traits in the fans, ive never seen purple in the nug though in true chem crosses. Just my experience though. Weird p synthesis in almost any chem or og progeny happens quite often, but If you’re getting black flowers....there is something else in there. Lol almost all my og, probably 70%+, s1s get purple somewhere later in flower.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> How is that not "clogging up this thread with bullshit" if you've made the same post 5 times [ more or less] ?
> 
> Don't get me wrong [that would be tragic], but I'm not against thread clogging BS as long as the BS has other redeeming values. Maybe toss in a clever line....a related meme.....a Greta Scornbug pinup?
> 
> ...


Sukit Amos


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Honestly, those plants are absolutely not something I would keep. For lots of reasons Bose look pretty shitty to me. Especially in the trim department. Fuck that leaf lol
> 
> They’re grown well it isn’t a jab at you so I hope you don’t take it that way. Just if we’re speaking about fire in packs matching parental lineage and keepers in Gus gear....those aren’t keepers. Most of what people post as keepers are not imo. But I hunt through hundreds of seeds for single plants. I’m not messing with single packs. Minimum 2 of any strain I run but generally 5-10. So I’m pickier than most it seems.


No offense taken. I don't think I said those were the keepers, but I could've misspoke. Those were 2 of the 11 taken down that day. They're from a pheno hunt from 40 Cooper Chem and 40 Cake n Chem. The room ended up with 18 female Coopers and 14 Cake's as we even killed off some females. I agree that running more is way better; especially if you run them all at once so you can do a side by side. We'll pick some "winners", and then we'll run them again. Also, I openly admit my pics aren't great for the most part, but I think you may have even found some "keepers." I guess it depends on what your growing/going for. There are some gorgeous looking strains that I can't afford to grow due to yield.

Here are two more from harvest day 74


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Jamoka from GPS I still run from time to time. Shit is racy af.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2020)

Okay. I've been spreading these out as to not make pages hard to load, but here is the final plant from harvest day 74.


11 plants were harvested on day 70; mainly Cake's. 11 more on day 74. That left 12 of the 34. 10 more came down today which is day 78. I'll slowly post pics of those as well.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 16, 2020)

@Fiete 





Amazon.com : Lost Coast Plant Therapy Plant Wash 12 OZ : Garden & Outdoor


Amazon.com : Lost Coast Plant Therapy Plant Wash 12 OZ : Garden & Outdoor



www.amazon.com




If you can get this it will knock out your PM problems and anything else you might encounter in the future. Can be used all the way up to harvest. Regalia is really good too but almost twice as much.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 16, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Sukit Amos


What a coincidence you mention Aunt Sukit. She dropped in a few days ago claiming to be from the native American side our family never knew we had, but she can't say how. [ get it?]


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> What a coincidence you mention Aunt Sukit. She dropped in a few days ago claiming to be from the native American side our family never knew we had, but she can't say how. [ get it?]
> 
> View attachment 4481457


That’s awesome.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 16, 2020)

Just pulled all the tombstones out of the tent for a water and to raise the light. Holy shit they stink. I'm keen to see what comes from this cross


----------



## JohnGlennsGarden (Feb 17, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> My reading comprehension is just fine. In fact it’s better than yours. . .





TerrapinBlazin said:


> Maybe I wasn’t exactly correct on who said what. . .


Oops.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

2easy said:


> Just pulled all the tombstones out of the tent for a water and to raise the light. Holy shit they stink. I'm keen to see what comes from this cross


Tombstone was a tasty strain, grew that a few rounds ago....triangle kush x stardawg

back when Heisenbeans wasn\t doing the breeding anyways


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> @Fiete
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not available in Europe but thx


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> thanks man all i can say is ive grown a few made by H and have more in the line up and i was more than happy with the end results and at the end of the day that all that matters to me View attachment 4481206View attachment 4481207View attachment 4481209View attachment 4481210View attachment 4481211View attachment 4481212



What is this Deep Purple for a Strain?


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> mac1 flower (i dint grow this flower but was gifted it with the cut) i have this cut and others gifted to me i dont doubt the cuts used. the pic thing happened but i believe that falls on an hourly employee (not that it makes it much better) but i dont think the cuts are fake at allView attachment 4481215View attachment 4481216View attachment 4481218



Looks like a later stage or Powdery Mildew xD but in a very Positiv way <3 one toke to put you out right


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

Corso312 said:


> Should have topped that slut, is it getting adequate light?
> 
> Cool dog BTW, interesting cross.. haven't seen one before.



He can Supercropp her at this stage without problem


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2020)

Maverick2289 said:


> Lol and this comment explains a lot about why you're such a miserable cunt..


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Maverick2289 (Feb 17, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


Glad I could turn your frown upside down.. Your misery is becoming infectious around here..


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 17, 2020)

Maverick2289 said:


> Glad I could turn your frown upside down.. Your misery is becoming infectious around here..


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

Ten page shit show on the way


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> What is this Deep Purple for a Strain?


That was the bridezilla 


Fiete said:


> Looks like a later stage or Powdery Mildew xD but in a very Positiv way <3 one toke to put you out right


youll never see pm in my rooms


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 17, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> That was the bridezilla
> 
> youll never see pm in my rooms


Just a little bit of butt stuff in mine


----------



## genuity (Feb 17, 2020)

"Yeah,watch you fall"

Cooooo


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

Successfully Transplanted in her Final Homes <3 very Easy Job with Coco.

I don't know if i Topp them 1 time? But for 80x80x160cm the space is limited maybe better let them Grow naturally? 

Nice Roots


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> San Diego Catpiss x Stardawg, very nice. I see the NorCal catpiss cut used but very rarely see the SD Catpiss anymore. I actually discontinued the Jamoka because just not that many people were interested in the SDCP. Glad to see some still exist!


Wait until I break out the the White Master Kush x Monster Cookies cut that I received from a friend. Then everyone will know that this account is actually YOU!!! Muhahahahaha!! Or at least that we go to the same bathhouse... in Russia... where you hired me to butt fuck this thread. AH HA!!

*disclaimer: never met Gu, never pm'd Gu, never emailed GU besides to replace lost seeds, not fond of Heisen's antics or videos and certainly never had any contact with him.*

I'm actually happy that I have a 2 of 18 Cooper's that smell like grapes, and one Cake. One large, resinous, colorful Copper smells like grape bubblegum. It's awesome. Any thoughts? I assume the purple SD male was near an F1, and when pheno hunting enough crosses with another F1 you are going get a lot of variations; though besides odor and some coloring the Copper's are the most uniform. I don't really care, and understand if you don't want to reply. Good luck.


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 17, 2020)

sorry I haven't been on here sooner but I started a new job and s*** has been real hectic and I haven't got to spend as much time with these babies as I would like. But this s*** looks crazy frosty. Here is part of the room. Girls are looking great for my first run under LEDs and for the amount of neglect the have received lol


----------



## Fiete (Feb 17, 2020)

oilfield bud said:


> sorry I haven't been on here sooner but I started a new job and s*** has been real hectic and I haven't got to spend as much time with these babies as I would like. But this s*** looks crazy frosty. Here is part of the room. Girls are looking great for my first run under LEDs and for the amount of neglect the have received lol



Nice one


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2020)

oilfield bud said:


> sorry I haven't been on here sooner but I started a new job and s*** has been real hectic and I haven't got to spend as much time with these babies as I would like. But this s*** looks crazy frosty. Here is part of the room. Girls are looking great for my first run under LEDs and for the amount of neglect the have received lol


Looking good. What strains?


----------



## 2easy (Feb 17, 2020)

W


Couch_Lock said:


> Tombstone was a tasty strain, grew that a few rounds ago....triangle kush x stardawg
> 
> back when Heisenbeans wasn\t doing the breeding anyways


Would love to see any pics of you have any?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2020)

L


FluffsTravels said:


> Wait until I break out the the White Master Kush x Monster Cookies cut that I received from a friend. Then everyone will know that this account is actually YOU!!! Muhahahahaha!! Or at least that we go to the same bathhouse... in Russia... where you hired me to butt fuck this thread. AH HA!!
> 
> *disclaimer: never met Gu, never pm'd Gu, never emailed GU besides to replace lost seeds, not fond of Heisen's antics or videos and certainly never had any contact with him.*
> 
> I'm actually happy that I have a 2 of 18 Cooper's that smell like grapes, and one Cake. One large, resinous, colorful Copper smells like grape bubblegum. It's awesome. Any thoughts? I assume the purple SD male was near an F1, and when pheno hunting enough crosses with another F1 you are going get a lot of variations; though besides odor and some coloring the Copper's are the most uniform. I don't really care, and understand if you don't want to reply. Good luck.


That's great that you love the dank grape copper chem, but I'm thinking you got something other than Copper Chem.
Could be a rare expression though?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2020)

I once pulled a male out of a pack of CSI Humboldt fems.
It happens to the best of them


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> L
> 
> That's great that you love the dank grape copper chem, but I'm thinking you got something other than Copper Chem.
> Could be a rare expression though?


All of the copper chem that anyone has growing or that’s for sale on the website right now is still GU stock heisen hasn’t made any copper chem he said, I’m sure @Gu~ can confirm this


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

2easy said:


> W
> 
> Wouls love to see any pics of ypu have any?


I used to post pics, altho I'm in an illegal state. Till a RIU member named KEZU threatened to turn in my grow. If rec passes in April I'll resume pics/


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That's great that you love the dank grape copper chem, but I'm thinking you got something other than Copper Chem.
> Could be a rare expression though?


Yeah, I don't know. It has the growth structure of the majority of Copper's with some purpling, dragon colors like a third of my 18 Coppers. Have you grown a large run of Copper's? But hey, yeah, I'm happy. I have plenty that smell like citrus, light BO, and pine sol/ kitchen cleaners.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 17, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, I don't know. It has the growth structure of the majority of Copper's with some purpling, dragon colors like a third of my 18 Coppers. Have you grown a large run of Copper's? But hey, yeah, I'm happy. I have plenty that smell like citrus, light BO, and pine sol/ kitchen cleaners.


All those terps Will probably fade away to chem funk after it’s dried and cured


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> All of the copper chem that anyone has growing or that’s for sale on the website right now is still GU stock heisen hasn’t made any copper chem he said, I’m sure @Gu~ can confirm this


Not blaming anyone.
Perhaps some Jelly Pie fell in


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

Good to know! I chose Copper Chem as my replacement pack for Heisen's Purple Cake. Planning on running that on my summer grow.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 17, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, I don't know. It has the growth structure of the majority of Copper's with some purpling, dragon colors like a third of my 18 Coppers. Have you grown a large run of Copper's? But hey, yeah, I'm happy. I have plenty that smell like citrus, light BO, and pine sol/ kitchen cleaners.


I grew a pack and it was some of the best I've grown.
Was as good as GMO.
I had very little lemon pinesol terps and mostly Chem D like, but more mothball and bleach tones


----------



## led1k (Feb 17, 2020)

JohnGlennsGarden said:


> While, I'm here, the thing that stuck with me from the video was the 3x more fem sales than regs.


I wouldn't have thought such a disparity either.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Successfully Transplanted in her Final Homes <3 very Easy Job with Coco.
> 
> I don't know if i Topp them 1 time? But for 80x80x160cm the space is limited maybe better let them Grow naturally?
> 
> ...


I'd give em at least one dose of L$T but that's just me. I can't help myself, I love tying these bitches down


----------



## TheGreenPriest (Feb 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> I used to post pics, altho I'm in an illegal state. Till a RIU member named KEZU threatened to turn in my grow. If rec passes in April I'll resume pics/




Somebody shank that bitch ass punk KEZU & toss him in the ditch out back.

Look I found a pic of this fool:


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2020)

So, this is interesting, I think. The last two plants standing on night 79 of our pheno hunt is that huge Copper you've seen several pics of and the smallest, very purple Cake. Sure, the big, tall Copper could've easily been predicted, but the shortest Cake? Kind of funny.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

Sometimes the runt has the most potency.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Sometimes the runt has the most potency.


My runt bodega bubblegum was the winner of the 4 I recently grew. Had to reveg her because no side growth big enough to clone.

She has a bubblegum chem with a faint almost grape type floral hint. Really good for being 2 weeks premature harvest.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 17, 2020)

Purple copper chem that has a grape smell to it. Got these seeds about a 18 months ago.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Purple copper chem that has a grape smell to it. Got these seeds about a 18 months ago.


Nice, dude. Thx.  I sure hope the grape terps remain after drying.

Harvest Day 78. Two more Coppers


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Nice, dude. Thx.  I sure hope the grape terps remain after drying.
> 
> Harvest Day 78. Two more Coppers
> View attachment 4482270View attachment 4482271


My Coppers were very viney with long garlands of popcorn buds.
I don't think it was my growing style, because other GPS strains made for some nice colas
Extremely difficult to tame.
They yielded very well though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2020)

I won these at auction about a month ago.



I only wanted the Guard Dawg x Stardawg
This cross was the most potent I've grown from GPS.
Total nasty rank OGK and Chem terps. 
She's naturally purple in the leaves like the Abusive OG cut is known for and lacks the grape or at least it's overpowered.
I hope to get to these soon.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My Coppers were very viney with long garlands of popcorn buds.
> I don't think it was my growing style, because other GPS strains made for some nice colas
> Extremely difficult to tame.
> They yielded very well though.View attachment 4482312


This looks like my other keeper pheno, my one has a better yield than the purple one. Not as wild as yours though.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I won these at auction about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 4482319
> 
> ...


That purple goji x polar bear would probably be a great pack to look through


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2020)

When people buy seeds with money, they should have confidence that the genetics they bought are what they are exactly what they wanted. Regardless of being “fire” or not.


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Just when I thought we were back to just pics, smdh. Could you people please for the love of god, stop baiting each other into this endless bullshit. it's tiresome at this point. On the verge of ignoring some good growers who enjoy following and learning from just to filter the nonsense. Truly sad situation for me at least.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 18, 2020)

Yawn.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My Coppers were very viney with long garlands of popcorn buds.
> I don't think it was my growing style, because other GPS strains made for some nice colas
> Extremely difficult to tame.
> They yielded very well though.


I don't think we're having too many Copper's with "popcorn buds" but my definition may be different. When I think of popcorn I think of cookie strains structure or our GG#4 in scrog. With the Cake's, we have a few that the Stardawg shines through as they look very similar to the Coppers. For the most part, they're showing a lean toward the Cake with, of course, a solid amount showing a hybrid of the two strains. I'm no expert on Wedding Cake, but I think this pic below of a Cake taken down on day 78 is leaning toward Wedding Cake and its genetics. I base this on pics of Jbeezy's Cake, other cake's, and the cookie genetics in WC. The vast majority of Copper's in our run have long, "stacking" buds.


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I don't think we're having too many Copper's with "popcorn buds" but my definition may be different. When I think of popcorn I think of cookie strains structure or our GG#4 in scrog. With the Cake's, we have a few that the Stardawg shines through as they look very similar to the Coppers. For the most part, they're showing a lean toward the Cake with, of course, a solid amount showing a hybrid of the two strains. I'm no expert on Wedding Cake, but I think this pic below of a Cake taken down on day 78 is leaning toward Wedding Cake and its genetics. I base this on pics of Jbeezy's Cake, other cake's, and the cookie genetics in WC. The vast majority of Copper's in our run have long, "stacking" buds.
> View attachment 4482555
> View attachment 4482557



I dont think ive sprouted anything from a chem cross that had popcorn buds before.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2020)

I would not have included the trash and refuse in the video


----------



## led1k (Feb 18, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Not available in Europe but thx


Look at the ingredients... Water, soybean oil, peppermint oil, citric acid, soap.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Looks pretty small to me. When you start growing in houses and takes up the whole house and you need 2 areas then get back at me with a video. Otherwise your still small time compared to what hes doing. Very small


Are you missing some chromosomes? Were you stillborn & resuscitated? Serious questions-asking for all humanity-go back & read what you wrote & what I wrote then show me where I said "my grow is bigger"
Maybe let someone else do the posting from now on shit for brains
I think you, fluffer,&terrpain might have all went to h.s. together & failed readin class


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> You must be one of those closet growers or have a tent and think your doing big things.
> 
> Why are you even on this thread?


Smokin on pre heisen douche raindance right now-thats why iam here again


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 18, 2020)

Fiete said:


> That was not OK from me... Sry... But that Video from Heisen was not good and i thought i have trash.



He has many other videoes if you want to check out his operation.


Ive chunked pollen in my greenhouse which is dirt. Ive chunked pollen on outside grown plants which was also grown in dirt. Ive chunked pollen on inside plants that was grown in soil or hydro. No difference what so ever.


----------



## Bushy Bill (Feb 18, 2020)

I have grown out some different GPS regs with no problems and good results . Just trashed 2 Purple Cake last night because they were hermies . Balls popping up here and there about 3 weeks since flip . I have 2 more in flower that Im keeping an eye on . These plants were very healthy and not stressed . I hate wasting time and space on hermies . I wont buy fems again . Not taking sides , just posting my very recent experience .


----------



## Greenthumbskunk (Feb 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Ahhh, the ignore widget. This board just got a lot better.
> View attachment 4481189



Where is the ignore feature located?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Vato is already like a tick on yours.


Last I remember Heisen banned your ass from his forum for reselling his gifted cuts to you on strainly.
Now your here busting my balls?
I don't have a problem with Heisenberg on a personal level, so back off.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Where is the ignore feature located?


Put your mouse icon over the user's name, info pops up, click on ignore.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

Frankie says Relax


----------



## Turpman (Feb 18, 2020)

Hacking other peoples shit that’s funny. If your not hiking out to grab some landrace strain in the wild your hacking someone else’s shit. Regs or S1 which is 99.9% of breeders out there. There are no pattents that I know of on the weed game.
Not sure what hurt you so bad but you are on a mission. Maybe school counselor could help? I hope you eventually find peace. I’m going to have to find that ignore button to.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 18, 2020)

This thread has degenerated into Romper Room.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2020)

I've ignored 6 people in this thread and it's awesome now. I suggest others do the same


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Last I remember Heisen banned your ass from his forum for reselling his gifted cuts to you on strainly.
> Now your here busting my balls?
> I don't have a problem with Heisenberg on a personal level, so back off.


Wrong Greenthumb. Hi Amos!! Miss u and Red


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 18, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Mad Burner accounts on here... pretty obvious most of them are Heisen and Co.


I agree with this statement. Shame on them


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Hacking other peoples shit that’s funny. If your not hiking out to grab some landrace strain in the wild your hacking someone else’s shit. Regs or S1 which is 99.9% of breeders out there. There are no pattents that I know of on the weed game.


Agreed, and I don't have a problem with it. Everything is pretty much fair game at this point. There is a reason GHS has gone to all females. Arjan and Franco actually did travel the world looking for new shit. Interestingly, the highest THC content (last I looked) on their webpage was about 22%. Those guys traveled the world and crossed all kinds of genetics, but they couldn't find 30%? Hmmm. People can do what they want in this game. I won't be offended. That being said, if you find some seeds from a bag on Grateful Dead tour and create a company or rep out of it, you can't honestly go preaching to others.

More from Harvest Day 78. Our patients and med dispensaries are going to have fun sifting through these strains.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Wrong Greenthumb. Hi Amos!! Miss u and Red


----------



## Bad Karma (Feb 18, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Mmm ok you just proved my point. I grew it out for years and knew the story which was a stray seed in some bud.
> 
> So your point of telling me im wrong for saying c99 came from a stray seed in some bud made from a hermie or a stray pollen floating around?
> 
> Lmao


I love how you're pretending that C99 was created by stray pollen alone; like somebody just walked in between sterile breeding environments, cross contaminated them, and created a masterpiece. 
It took several generations of selecting parents, backcrossing, and cubing, to create Cinderella 99. So as usual, you're making stuff up, to soothe your raging ego.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2020)

Some Jelly Pie. Monotony broken....for a couple minutes.
I


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Some Jelly Pie. Monotony broken....for a couple minutes.


Nice pics.

More Day 78 Harvest. B6 turned into a nice two-headed monster.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Nice pics.


Thank you.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 18, 2020)

Purple Dream. 3 weeks veg. (Front). Back is Electric Larry land (cannaventure). Ffof soil. Cob led's. Both have been topped @ 4th node.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 18, 2020)

I'm telling ya, the ignore feature is incredible. You don't even know they posted. They'll eventually have no one to argue with, and after a while they'll have to get tired of stroking each other. Trolls need someone to respond otherwise they're just sad uglies under the bridge.

Here is thee purple Cooper that smells like grape bubblegum. She came down on day 78. I haven't mentioned this but about 33% of the Cooper's needed to be bent down due to vigorous growth that put them closer than three feet to the DE HPS. It makes this plant, which I'm calling Purple Medusa, even more of a vigorous monster considering they were all cloned at the same time, transplanted, topped, etc, etc. Each plant had equal opportunity to grow. I wish I had a shot from the top for you. So many tops. Another nickname is Topper Harley. The top nugs may not be as big as the one remaining Cooper behemoth that is finally coming down tomorrow, but due to the number of tops and branch density it may be the best yielder in the room.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2020)

keyown1 said:


> I have had conversations with on this forum like tangerine and genuity Atmos, hydrored, people like


Those are all good people and there are many others on here. I don't let the 10% ruin the 90% on here!


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2020)

6 Hickok Haze are up in Solos sportin first three blade leaves which are looking pretty middle width, hybreed looking. Very little variance from one to the other. Looks like they could be quite vigorous.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 18, 2020)

Days of Our Lives plays at 1pm...

Gabi got her wedding ruined when they found out she had control over the Old Ladys Heart from her cellphone....Thats right she could stop her heart with a cellphone now her wedding to Eli is Called Off

Oh shoot, thought it was the soap opera forum


----------



## Fiete (Feb 19, 2020)

I have transplanted all GPS Strains 2 Days ago and the Roots are Crazy Helthy.. Now i replace the Tent also and i have Topped all 5th Node to create a Nice Bush. I will say 10 Days from now bevore i Switch to 12:12

Here my only "Sour Cookie" 



The Rest are "Ice Cream Punsh" 




Don't worry the White Spots are the rest from the Milk to Fight the PM! Works very well actually.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

Grats on the new tent, keep that PM out of that tent. Wish ya the best, Fiete.

Keeping some consistent wind on those plants will strengthen them, a bit spindly.


----------



## randallb (Feb 19, 2020)

Is that the new tent in the picture?


----------



## Fiete (Feb 19, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Grats on the new tent, keep that PM out of that tent. Wish ya the best, Fiete.
> 
> Keeping some consistent wind on those plants will strengthen them, a bit spindly.



The PM is under control...


----------



## Fiete (Feb 19, 2020)

randallb said:


> Is that the new tent in the picture?



Not new but my Tent i finish the lady's 80x80x160cm i finished today my Autoflowers in the tent now i have the place for the GPS.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

One month old the 2 larger plants were on Feb 15th. The White Widow is a week behind........less then a month old. Bizarre grow this round, incredible leaf weight but I battled low RH until recently.



http://imgur.com/ouuALhB


HELLA constant wind on these girls, strong lighting.

GPS plant is right rear, WW rear left, Orange cookies x chocolate Diesel upfront

2 bigger girls topped ONCE. Doubt I'll top the WW.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 19, 2020)

I know I talked shit before but me and greenpoint are cool beans now. So does anybody know if they are doing a new drop?,I wanna save my 50% off coupon if they are going to drop new


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 19, 2020)

Or has anybody tried the gmo punch or grape punch?


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 19, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Or has anybody tried the gmo punch or grape punch?


Purple Cake is vigorous af, Copper Chem is another w/ fire


----------



## Kushash (Feb 19, 2020)

I guess this thread is the portal to CP.
Was just checking out some journals.
[ZooWeeMaMa] posted a video of his plants on CP in his journal.
Someone from over there should suggest he adjust the fan from hitting the leaves the way it is now, looks like it's causing wind burn.


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 19, 2020)

Cowboy cookies. Purple punch. Ecsd. Dinomite diesel. Tomahawk. Gg4. Coper chem. And Sunday banana cookies 



FluffsTravels said:


> Looking good. What strains?


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 19, 2020)

Kushash said:


> I guess this thread is the portal to CP.
> Was just checking out some journals.
> [ZooWeeMaMa] posted a video of his plants on CP in his journal.
> Someone from over there should suggest he adjust the fan from hitting the leaves the way it is now, looks like it's causing wind burn.


I assure there's no "wind burn" bud but thanks for your concern. I have a couple that have janky leaves from when I was having pH issues due to a broken meter and that's what you're seeing. Keep an eye on my journal I have one here the same name and got a good feeling about this grow. Shit is growing really fast now that pH is under control and these 4000k qb288s are killing it with only 440w total draw. Gonna be using high lights in flower with 2 of my 4000k's for the first couple weeks to keep stretch to a minimum then all high lights far red and UV boards. I love what LEDs are doing in veg, can't wait to see how they flower.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 19, 2020)

GPS Purple Chem is the two on the right...





Oh, and before you open your cocksuckers about it, I know I need to clean my fan Vato. Good thing we got the cannabis industry Mr clean on duty at all times keeping us right...


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

Were my pictures too large,hence my post being edited by a moderator? @sunni just wondering what the *edit* was.Thanks.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Were my pictures too large,hence my post being edited by a moderator? @sunni just wondering what the *edit* was.Thanks.


All mine were too Rollie came in and said it was “rude” to post multiple fullsize pics since it makes some people’s pages load slow


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> All mine were too Rollie came in and said it was “rude” to post multiple fullsize pics since it makes some people’s pages load slow


Thank you E.G. I don't know about "rude". It's not like I planned on making folks pages load slow. "Yea,this'll show 'em...take that!" I haven't Checked,but is this a recent thing? Are they gonna go retroactive with the edits?


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 19, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> All mine were too Rollie came in and said it was “rude” to post multiple fullsize pics since it makes some people’s pages load slow


They shpuld
Get better internet


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

I'm still laughing at "rude". Soooo much rude shit popping off in this thread and pictures are the victims? ROFL. Speed up the pages so the cacophany(yes I hear with my eyes on forums) of BS can be read faster and with ease.

Roger that.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Thank you E.G. I don't know about "rude". It's not like I planned on making folks pages load slow. "Yea,this'll show 'em...take that!" I haven't Checked,but is this a recent thing? Are they gonna go retroactive with the edits?


Yea he said it a few days ago I agree with kmog ain’t my problem peeps got slow internet lmao


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea he said it a few days ago I agree with kmog ain’t my problem peeps got slow internet lmao


Ahhh,ok. My bad @rolli. I didn't see that memo. I only lurk n laugh now. Just know it wasn't intentional or out of spite for the site. It was truly meant as a monotony breaker. Heh,and to show off the GANJA.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 19, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> GPS Purple Chem is the two on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They looks very thirsty.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

That's an A-1 avatar gen. I'm diggin it.


----------



## randallb (Feb 19, 2020)

People with slow internet complaining. How very AOLish

Ha.. You have mail

Probably the site is trying to control it's bandwidth costs is much more likely than worrying about the puny few that don't have internet enough to view the pics.

Those same folks with the cheap internet service they want everyone else to suffer thru have the option to not load pics and graphics.
They should pony up for better service and not inconvenience the masses for their choices.
I can't believe posts are edited instead of just changing the pic size requirements in the forum software.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

Damn,I've said too much. Lol. I done started a new topic. ----insert meme of homer Simpson backing away into the bushes.---- Back to my corner,I've said and posted enough for abouta'nother 6 mos-1year.

Peace!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 19, 2020)

@CoB_nUt
Damn,I've said too much. Lol. I done started a new topic. -------- Back to my corner,I've said and posted enough for abouta'nother 6 mos-1year.

Peace!
Couldn’t quote you since it didn’t show homer had to copy it haha


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 19, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> @CoB_nUt
> Damn,I've said too much. Lol. I done started a new topic. ----View attachment 4483704---- Back to my corner,I've said and posted enough for abouta'nother 6 mos-1year.
> 
> Peace!
> Couldn’t quote you since it didn’t show homer had to copy it haha


My dude! Perfect...lol thank you.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 19, 2020)

Fiete said:


> They looks very thirsty.


They definitely are. Been topping these little bitches up with about 3 and a half gallons for all containers every couple days. There's visible roots in all the DWC portions of the Octopots at this point so they're drinking at will much to my dismay because I haven't decided on a RO system yet so these store trips are getting outta hand, lol.


----------



## Problem11 (Feb 19, 2020)

Only one full size pic per post! Lmao at the you got mail! No fun at all over here! Just some grumpy old men! Must have that garbage weed that only gets you mad not high! This shit I smoke will have you all hugging each other singing and getting along! Up your bud game please!


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea just trash them I mean why grow plants from a company that puts out trash like this?
> View attachment 4480272View attachment 4480273View attachment 4480274View attachment 4480275View attachment 4480276View attachment 4480277View attachment 4480278View attachment 4480279View attachment 4480280



TRASH! /s


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> My latest seed excursion with Heisenbeans Space Gorilla. Seeds didn't just germinate. They exploded out of the shells and were planted in 2 days from getting wet. Pics or it didn't happen.
> 
> This pic was taken 8 hours after I wet them on 12/12/19.
> View attachment 4480631
> ...


You dont have any packs of space gorilla leftover by chance do ya? been trying to get my greedy little hands on a pack of some for a minute.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'm pretty sure Greta Thunberg would prefer if you called her "minimally exceptional." That's the proper term you... you... politically incorrect, non-woke, non-virtue signaling person... you.


How DARE you


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I had to unsubscribe to the GPS Gazette or what ever it's called a few weeks ago.
> Every 2 days I was getting spammed by offers.
> By far the worst spamming by a canna company, with Seeds Here Now a distant second


Don’t ever give your email to GLO lol. I love using them to get my CSI gear, but GD, sometimes I get two or three emails in the same day.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 19, 2020)

Problem11 said:


> Only one full size pic per post! Lmao at the you got mail! No fun at all over here! Just some grumpy old men! Must have that garbage weed that only gets you mad not high! This shit I smoke will have you all hugging each other singing and getting along! Up your bud game please!


I question a lot of these dude's jar contents myself sometimes too like whether they're full or not and if they are they must be full of poop mids because nobody who's smoking good wants to fight all the time like a lot of these forum heads do. It's sad really. Probably struggling breeders like that dude Koma I seen looking to trade seed for hash in a IG live the other day making himself look mad pitiful and broke. Shouldn't a breeder have his own garden that gives him plenty of hash? Anyways, that's a whole other topic, sorry for derailing boys...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 19, 2020)

iShatterBladderz said:


> Don’t ever give your email to GLO lol. I love using them to get my CSI gear, but GD, sometimes I get two or three emails in the same day.


They've got killer deals on most breeders.
Been a while since I placed an order with them. Too many folks have been ripped off by GLO in the past.
I always payed with a card and never had a problem, though.


----------



## iShatterBladderz (Feb 19, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> They've got killer deals on most breeders.
> Been a while since I placed an order with them. Too many folks have been ripped off by GLO in the past.
> I always payed with a card and never had a problem, though.


Yeah, I’ve heard a lot of people have had problems. I also heard that they are under different management. I reached out to Nspecta directly before ever purchasing and he assured me they were legit, so i went ahead and tried them. Probably given them about a grand so far with no issues, also paid with card.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2020)

Dang.....some heathens are _so sensitive !  

_


----------



## 2easy (Feb 19, 2020)

Some of these tombstones are going to put on some weight me thinks.

This girl is leading the way though


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 20, 2020)

Final plant and pics of harvest day 78. Another big, beautiful Copper. I am allowed to post at least one full image, correct?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 20, 2020)

View attachment 4483805


smokeybeard said:


> Free advertising? All press is good press lol.


Kinda true. Controversy works if the contents controlled.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 20, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> This fucking guy. This is the bullshit I’m talking about. What kind of bitch, goes into a forum and tries to call other people to argue with people for them. Bad fucking business, probably just a bad fuckin dude. Not talking about “his” genetics at all because when you start a brand with stardawg stolen and relabeled, you are bound to have some fire in there. Not that you did any work or anything lol.


Poor Uncle H. You know his owner is giving him all kinds of grief for not having you escorted off the premises.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 20, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Were my pictures too large,hence my post being edited by a moderator? @sunni just wondering what the *edit* was.Thanks.


Yeah, I removed some very large images, but the thumbnail version is still there. Any member can click on the small image to see full-blown version.



evergreengardener said:


> All mine were too Rollie came in and said it was “rude” to post multiple fullsize pics since it makes some people’s pages load slow



Thank you, Man, I'm glad that you like my clever wit.  

My internet connection is 100 kbps, and some posts still load slowly. I'm just being polite to Heisen so when he reads this thread it loads more quickly for him. He's still using dial-up.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yeah, I removed some very large images, but the thumbnail version is still there. Any member can click on the small image to see full-blown version


Yea,my fault. I was told. Had no idea my phone pics were too large. I'll use the thumbnail option henceforth.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Poor Uncle H. You know his owner is giving him all kinds of grief for not having you escorted off the premises.


Lol. You know what the best part is. He just hit me up over there and now apprently the reason my order got messed up is because, at the time of my order, rusty from cannaventure was sending out the gps orders and decided not to fill mine. So, obviously no fault on his part regarding listing stock the site or canceling the order or telling me he was personally shipping something in 24 hours he in fact did not even have in his possession. lol check this shit out.


----------



## HolyAngel (Feb 20, 2020)

Has anyone popped the Catalina Wine Mixer or Ice Cream Punch yet? I'm planning on poppin one of the two here sometime late april-ish and was hoping someone had some grow pics and/or grow info on them..


----------



## Tangerine_ (Feb 20, 2020)

CoB_nUt said:


> Yea,my fault. I was told. Had no idea my phone pics were too large. I'll use the thumbnail option henceforth.


Cob, if you double click the photo you can resize it to fit without using thumbnails. I havent tried it on my phone but it should still work. The thumbnails have to load too so I just resize em. 

And I don't think the enlarged pics are problem anywhere on the forum, especially not from you or evergreen. Its the ones that post multiple full page shots of the same or similar plants in the seed and strain review section rather than start a journal to track their grows daily progress. 
I think you guys just got snared up in the mod'ing.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 20, 2020)

Fiete is growing the Ice Cream Punch......he has pics in here but the plants are very young.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 20, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Fiete is growing the Ice Cream Punch......he has pics in here but the plants are very young.



Here they are Day 3 weeks old


Sour Cookies



They recovering from Topping very quickly
I will Switch to Flower in the next 5-10 Days 

I using HeadsFormular 6/9 with cal/mag


@HolyAngel

The Ice grows very fast and Bushy too like you see here.. The Sour Cookie are behind in Growth rate but that are diffrent genes  but i like to see how she creating Blooms for us.


----------



## HolyAngel (Feb 20, 2020)

@Fiete Thanks for the pics and info! They look absolutely lovely. Love those thick indica leaves ^^
Will try and follow since you'll be like 2 months ahead of me when I get around to germinating mine <3


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 20, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Here they are Day 3 weeks old
> View attachment 4484489View attachment 4484492View attachment 4484491
> 
> Sour Cookies
> ...





HolyAngel said:


> @Fiete Thanks for the pics and info! They look absolutely lovely. Love those thick indica leaves ^^
> Will try and follow since you'll be like 2 months ahead of me when I get around to germinating mine <3


Those plants don’t look lovely they look sad atm hopefully you can turn it around


----------



## Fiete (Feb 20, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> @Fiete Thanks for the pics and info! They look absolutely lovely. Love those thick indica leaves ^^
> Will try and follow since you'll be like 2 months ahead of me when I get around to germinating mine <3



Enjoy it <3 i belive they all 4 are Fire and i agree the leafs are very beautiful. I can't wait for Bloom stage it looks this will be my Best Grow ever everything is Perfekt New Coco are used and the new formular 6/9 only and then the Genetics from my first bought direct from the US.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 20, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Those plants don’t look lovely they look sad atm hopefully you can turn it around



That's a great Joke! I hope it is a Joke of Not, you have no idea of growing. They at Night and Plants sleeping and leafs are falling down 100% Normal.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 20, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Cob, if you double click the photo you can resize it to fit without using thumbnails. I havent tried it on my phone but it should still work. The thumbnails have to load too so I just resize em.
> 
> And I don't think the enlarged pics are problem anywhere on the forum, especially not from you or evergreen. Its the ones that post multiple full page shots of the same or similar plants in the seed and strain review section rather than start a journal to track their grows daily progress.
> I think you guys just got snared up in the mod'ing.


Thank you for the tip Tangerine. Much appreciated. Haha,now I know!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 20, 2020)

Fiete said:


> That's a great Joke! I hope it is a Joke of Not, you have no idea of growing. They at Night and Plants sleeping and leafs are falling down 100% Normal.


I think he has growing on point! These are all his plants


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 20, 2020)

Latest pic of my current Doc Holiday. Coming down next week.


----------



## led1k (Feb 20, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> GPS Purple Chem is the two on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that your dehumidifier hiding in the left front corner of tent? I keep mine in the room that the closet sucks air from and wonder if the girls could deal w/ the heat if it was in the closet.


----------



## main cola (Feb 20, 2020)

Purple Punch coming along nicely


----------



## Kushash (Feb 20, 2020)

J.James said:


> Jelly Pie (Flower Day 33)
> View attachment 4426013View attachment 4426014


Awesome post today if your out there lurking somewhere Bro!
Oh and the plants above...…. FIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 20, 2020)

When will people realize that there is a dozen of chuckers per state slapping the same hype cuts together, and that "fo'sho homie them seeds are fire"? At least sometime!
Same cuts, same outcome so then the decision to buy or not from somebody is now an act of "support" when you have so much choice

You can chose to support good business practices, open communication, no drama , or anything else you like but don't let you get influenced by people ready to sell their mother for a pack of seeds or because the want to be friends with a "breeder".


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 20, 2020)

Tom!! I'm naked and ready for you baby


----------



## Tom2m (Feb 20, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Tom!! I'm naked and ready for you baby


You do what you want in your life even sell your mother, I don't really care.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 20, 2020)

Yet even more tombstone.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 20, 2020)

led1k said:


> Is that your dehumidifier hiding in the left front corner of tent? I keep mine in the room that the closet sucks air from and wonder if the girls could deal w/ the heat if it was in the closet.


Yeah it is. The only thing you can do is try it and stay close by initially to see how it works as with any new addition to your grow space. I'm actually gonna get a new one myself because for some reason this one goes all the way down to 65 before bringing the room back up to 75 where I have it set.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 21, 2020)

So, we've trimmed the girls harvested on day 70. Here are the totals with a few notes on the 5 possible keepers. You can see pics of each of these in previous posts. Don't want to jam up the website.
CopperChem-
A5 – 200g some bananas found. First two weeks of flowering my favorite due to tight internoding, smells good like burnt citrus
G1 - 91g
H10 – 76g
Cake n Chem-
C9 – 205 Leans toward Chem
D6 – 153g a bit more Cake looking.?
E4 – 148g Cake like. Purple and dragon colors, rock hard nugs, very dense, smells good, frosty, unique looking
B4 – 139g Cake like. Purple/Black, looks “Evil," some beautiful pics throughout flowering, unique, STILL smells like grapes.
D9 – 131g
B8 – 131g
G6 – 122g
A4 – 120g
D10 – 59g


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 21, 2020)

Does anybody in here use these bud drier things that basically look like modified food dehydrators? If so how do they compare to old fashion method?


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 21, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Does anybody in here use these bud drier things that basically look like modified food dehydrators? If so how do they compare to old fashion method?


If you care about your final product, hanging it is the only way.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 21, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> If you care about your final product, hanging it is the only way.


QFT.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 21, 2020)

Remember that time we grew weed and showed pics of that weed...oh yeah that is now.
I retired 3 weeks ago and have time to cultivate the beans i love.
Greenpoint seeds.
Purple Punch

Dub-Step and Purple Punch....i will pollinate these with some pollen in the freezer.

Topanga Canyon and Oil Slick coming up soon...


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 21, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Does anybody in here use these bud drier things that basically look like modified food dehydrators? If so how do they compare to old fashion method?


 Nope, but last grow instead of hanging I bought a 6 tiered mesh rack, foldable on wheels. Worked out well.


----------



## randallb (Feb 21, 2020)

Sock hangers for the win. Check Amazon, many styles and sizes


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

randallb said:


> Sock hangers for the win. Check Amazon, many styles and sizesView attachment 4484949


Excellent


----------



## H G Griffin (Feb 21, 2020)

^^Dollar stores usually have a few sock hangers as well. They are indeed handy.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 21, 2020)

Rolling garment hangers work well for hanging whole plants and are pretty cheap.








Mainstays Adjustable Rolling Garment Rack Metal Chrome, Black - Walmart.com


Tomorrow Buy Mainstays Adjustable Rolling Garment Rack Metal Chrome, Black at Walmart.com



www.walmart.com


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 21, 2020)

Final two plants in the pheno hunt. Harvest at 81 days. The behemoth Cooper and Cake runt.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 21, 2020)

randallb said:


> Sock hangers for the win. Check Amazon, many styles and sizesView attachment 4484949


Fucking sock hangers. Didn't even know they made such a thing. Great idea however you found these things. Do you hang your socks? if so what's the advantages of this practice, lol...
So the answer is fuck bud driers, check... Knew they probably weren't good compared to the old school way but you never know until you ask around.
Reason I was asking was because I'm trying to find a way to not have my flowering tent down for a week while my harvest gets the initial dry. Old lady ain't gonna like it but probably gonna have to get another tent, lol.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Remember that time we grew weed and showed pics of that weed...oh yeah that is now.
> I retired 3 weeks ago and have time to cultivate the beans i love.
> Greenpoint seeds.
> Purple Punch
> ...


What pollen?


----------



## Fiete (Feb 21, 2020)

Cherrs


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 21, 2020)

Fiete said:


> That's a great Joke! I hope it is a Joke of Not, you have no idea of growing. They at Night and Plants sleeping and leafs are falling down 100% Normal.


Yea man I should probably learn how to grow this plant before I comment on another grow, if only I knew how to grow that dank all I ever get is garbage mids like this


----------



## Fiete (Feb 21, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Yea man I should probably learn how to grow this plant before I comment on another grow, if only I knew how to grow that dank all I ever get is garbage mids like this
> View attachment 4485365View attachment 4485366View attachment 4485367View attachment 4485368



Not a Huge Deal


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

Deliciously disgusting donkey dick dank


----------



## sandman83 (Feb 21, 2020)

randallb said:


> Sock hangers for the win. Check Amazon, many styles and sizesView attachment 4484949


That is freaking genius!


----------



## randallb (Feb 21, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Fucking sock hangers. Didn't even know they made such a thing. Great idea however you found these things. Do you hang your socks? if so what's the advantages of this practice, lol...
> So the answer is fuck bud driers, check... Knew they probably weren't good compared to the old school way but you never know until you ask around.
> Reason I was asking was because I'm trying to find a way to not have my flowering tent down for a week while my harvest gets the initial dry. Old lady ain't gonna like it but probably gonna have to get another tent, lol.


 Go for the tent, but you can use a cardboard box with a fan for some airflow in a pinch. Box needs to be tall enough, put some dowels across the top and a hole in each end, and a muffin fan. Tie buds to dowels.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Remember that time we grew weed and showed pics of that weed...oh yeah that is now.
> I retired 3 weeks ago and have time to cultivate the beans i love.
> Greenpoint seeds.
> Purple Punch
> ...


Congratulations on that retirement! Work part time tourist season only here. 
Have fun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Deliciously disgusting donkey dick dank


Having fun with alliterations are we? Lmao


----------



## soaked in sweat (Feb 21, 2020)

Here's my best 2 cookies n chem seedlings. 2-3 weeks old. Hoping one is a female.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Feb 21, 2020)

Current Jelly Pies. They look like they will be ready in a week (9 weeks flower time)


----------



## k0rps (Feb 21, 2020)

Nizza said:


> growing out 5 G-moozy's (the 5 big plants) and just put 5 purple crunch into a cup of water for germination. Wish me luck with the crunches, they look like very healthy seeds..
> got some smaller seedlings and clones stuffed in there too.


How's the purple crunch doing for you? Haven't started mine yet but seeds look healthy..


----------



## Nizza (Feb 21, 2020)

k0rps said:


> How's the purple crunch doing for you? Haven't started mine yet but seeds look healthy..


haven't popped up yet. It will be a week or so until I see how much vigor they have


----------



## k0rps (Feb 21, 2020)

Awesome, hope they do well for you ~ happy growing


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 21, 2020)

Has anyone here run that pure ecsd from gu yet?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Has anyone here run that pure ecsd from gu yet?


havent run it its up in the que for spring though


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

Yeah, the sock hanger idea is brilliant.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 22, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Has anyone here run that pure ecsd from gu yet?


I grew out 3 ECSD S1s. All nice plants. Couldn’t help you w/yield etc as they were simply grown out under 12/12 in <1 gal. Strong smoke and chem/diesel terps. I have 2-3 more somewhere in one of the tents/closet but it’s probably unlabeled and I won’t know what’s what until later. 60-70 solos and about 1/2 labeled


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 22, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I grew out 3 ECSD S1s. All nice plants. Couldn’t help you w/yield etc as they were simply grown out under 12/12 in <1 gal. Strong smoke and chem/diesel terps. I have 2-3 more somewhere in one of the tents/closet but it’s probably unlabeled and I won’t know what’s what until later. 60-70 solos and about 1/2 labeled


Loool gu dropped some mean mixes, the ice creams, sours, and purps. I still have yet to see pics and i really wanna hahahah. I thought yall woulda been all over those. I got a gmo cake going right now in veg. Mad short and strong. Imma cross her out with pollen from a "top dawg" strain


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Congratulations on that retirement! Work part time tourist season only here.
> Have fun.


You guys are killing me...I have 5-6 years till I can retire from the 'real world'. Looking forward to it. Carry on gentlemen!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I grew out 3 ECSD S1s. All nice plants. Couldn’t help you w/yield etc as they were simply grown out under 12/12 in <1 gal. Strong smoke and chem/diesel terps. I have 2-3 more somewhere in one of the tents/closet but it’s probably unlabeled and I won’t know what’s what until later. 60-70 solos and about 1/2 labeled


have you ever had the original east coast sour D? if so how did it compare?


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 22, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> have you ever had the original east coast sour D? if so how did it compare?


I live in ny, come across it all the time. Shit is stunning. So stinky you cant hide it


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> I live in ny, come across it all the time. Shit is stunning. So stinky you cant hide it


Ive had the real many times wondering how the s1 compares though
im pretty familiar with NY
wny upstate nyc or central pm me if you dont want to say here


----------



## Fiete (Feb 22, 2020)

I will buy the "Cherry Wine F2" and the "Tomahawk" good pick? I like to Grow a Cbd Strain too someone here from that Strain?


----------



## hillbill (Feb 22, 2020)

Tomahawk......Recommended!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 22, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> have you ever had the original east coast sour D? if so how did it compare?


Back in the day...about 15-20 yrs ago was fortunate to have a phenomenal connect outta Cali. We’d get Purps, Snowcap, Sour Diesel, something called Sasquatch and a few other randoms. Everyone thought we sprayed it etc. because it was so loud/flavorful. That diesel was more sour, cat piss, diesel compared to the phenos I got from the 3 I grew out. They were more chem funky. Very narcotic, but I prefer the sour/cat piss funk


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 22, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> have you ever had the original east coast sour D? if so how did it compare?


Another problem is I couldn’t tell you the differences between diesel, sour diesel, nysd, ECSD etc. Everything around that time mainly was advertised/labeled as NY Sour Diesel in high times and other canna magazines. The stuff we would get was called solely Sour Diesel. It was from the Humboldt area and today NSpecta holds many of the similar genetics. I should try growing out some of his diesels to see.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 22, 2020)

I can Order the "Space Gorilla" i found a reseller near my country so what you think?

Purple Cake are also available this 2 Strains only. Which one?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Another problem is I couldn’t tell you the differences between diesel, sour diesel, nysd, ECSD etc. Everything around that time mainly was advertised/labeled as NY Sour Diesel in high times and other canna magazines. The stuff we would get was called solely Sour Diesel. It was from the Humboldt area and today NSpecta holds many of the similar genetics. I should try growing out some of his diesels to see.


lol at one time everything was being called sour d to sell it i remember those days id be on the road and someone would say they had sour d and i always did a smell test. real sour d came outta NY hence the nysd ecsd etc imo. we just call it sour D but there is a undoubted smell and taste to real sour d going to run my pack of the fem ecsd and see if i can find a similar plant in them i have regs of sour d and the cut is still around


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 22, 2020)

Fiete said:


> I can Order the "Space Gorilla" i found a reseller near my country so what you think?
> 
> Purple Cake are also available this 2 Strains only. Which one?


who is the reseller


----------



## 710slickxx (Feb 22, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> lol at one time everything was being called sour d to sell it i remember those days id be on the road and someone would say they had sour d and i always did a smell test. real sour d came outta NY hence the nysd ecsd etc imo. we just call it sour D but there is a undoubted smell and taste to real sour d going to run my pack of the fem ecsd and see if i can find a similar plant in them i have regs of sour d and the cut is still around


I really hope you do, maybe if we work together and if the genetics are authentic then we can take her to another level


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 22, 2020)

Any word on when cowboy cookies will be back in stock


----------



## hillbill (Feb 23, 2020)

6 Hickok Haze in early veg are about ready for up pot to hotter mix. They are all very similar and all sport much wider leaves than I expected, at least so far.
Smoking Black Gold f2 right now and wearing a big grin because I f2ed it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 6 Hickok Haze in early veg are about ready for up pot to hotter mix. They are all very similar and all sport much wider leaves than I expected, at least so far.


looking forward to hearing how these turn out for you!

have a pack or two that I need to get around to popping


----------



## Fiete (Feb 23, 2020)

My Plants are Exploding... Not much time bevore i Switch to 12-12 maybe 5-10 Days. 



Edit: The Fan Leafs are Gigantic... I think i will Defoliate a few here and there.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 23, 2020)

Fiete said:


> My Plants are Exploding... Not much time bevore i Switch to 12-12 maybe 5-10 Days.
> View attachment 4487004


are you still battling pm? looks like some on the right hand side


----------



## Fiete (Feb 23, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> are you still battling pm? looks like some on the right hand side



I found a new Spot of PM yesterday and i make a Spray solution:

10ml Vegetable Oil 
10g Backing Soda 
1 Drop Soap 
1 liter water 

What are you seeing are backing soda drying on the leafs


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 23, 2020)

Im battling pm outdoors and its a damn nightmare...I hate pm season...Its claimed several plants already


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im battling pm outdoors and its a damn nightmare...I hate pm season...Its claimed several plants already


Get some Regalia CG, but I've also heard great things about Lost Coast Plant Therapy. Both are on Amazon so you can get em quick if you have prime. They both work for a shit load of other common problems and pests too.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Feb 23, 2020)

Spread all the girls out real good with my hands before this was shot so that you can see the tight nodes from these 4000k qb288s and the sick fucking mess of lateral branching that L$T creates. Also did some defoliating of tiny lower growth. GPS Purple Chem are on the right...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 23, 2020)

Sundae banana cookies, bridezilla and gmooozy. I usually post full images but I don’t wanna be rude lol. I’ve never had a page load slow and I’m in the mountains with spotty WiFi. (Then again, I pay my bills )
These turned out nice. No complaints. The seed junky stuff turned out much nicer though.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sundae banana cookies, bridezilla and gmooozy. I usually post full images but I don’t wanna be rude lol. I’ve never had a page load slow and I’m in the mountains with spotty WiFi. (Then again, I pay my bills )
> These turned out nice. No complaints. The seed junky stuff turned out much nicer though.



This looks so nice how can be Seedjunky stuff looks more nicer than this?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 23, 2020)

BrideZilla and a finicky gsc platinum on the bottom that I have running for over 7 years now


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 23, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This looks so nice how can be Seedjunky stuff looks more nicer than this?


Better high, taste, smell.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Sundae banana cookies, bridezilla and gmooozy. I usually post full images but I don’t wanna be rude lol. I’ve never had a page load slow and I’m in the mountains with spotty WiFi. (Then again, I pay my bills )
> These turned out nice. No complaints. The seed junky stuff turned out much nicer though.


Any intersex issues with the Greenpoint gear?
I know from experience that you have to watch that Seed Junky stuff like a hawk.
It's well worth the trouble in my opinion. His gear is exceptional.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Any intersex issues with the Greenpoint gear?
> I know from experience that you have to watch that Seed Junky stuff like a hawk.
> It's well worth the trouble in my opinion. His gear is exceptional.


To be honest i have had to keep an eye out for balls on almost every strain i have tried from greenpoint. They are usually very early and can just be picked off and thats it but its something to watch for sure


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

2easy said:


> To be honest i have had to keep an eye out for balls on almost every strain i have tried from greenpoint. They are usually very early and can just be picked off and thats it but its something to watch for sure


Of the 20 or so Greenpoint packs I've grown, I only had early nanners on the Hikock Haze and Chinook Haze. More than a couple did throw some late flower nanners.
These were all Stardawg crosses, except a pack of Bruce Banner x Monster Cookies.
I've not tried any GPS fem releases to date, would most likely order from Heisenbeans if I wanted his work.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 23, 2020)

I had a Tomahawk throw balls in week 4, she was super greasy but i chopped her. I am finishing two Space Monkey and one threw two sacks early on, but i pulled them off and haven't had any other issues.

I don't normally encounter issues but i always keep an eye out now days.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I had a Tomahawk throw balls in week 4, she was super greasy but i chopped her. I am finishing two Space Monkey and one threw two sacks early on, but i pulled them off and haven't had any other issues.
> 
> I don't normally encounter issues but i always keep an eye out now days.


Tomahawk was hands down the worst strain I grew from GPS, but I didn't experience any nanners.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Any intersex issues with the Greenpoint gear?
> I know from experience that you have to watch that Seed Junky stuff like a hawk.
> It's well worth the trouble in my opinion. His gear is exceptional.


No issue from either.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

Is Greenpoint aware that they have innacurate lineages listed for their Stardawg stud? 
Pretty comical really, that is unless it was a typo by an hourly web guy. 
You know an honest mistake?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 23, 2020)

I only grew one pheno of space monkey, no balls, still running her, I had one tomahawk also it was potent but unfortunatly airy


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 23, 2020)

Fiete said:


> My Plants are Exploding... Not much time bevore i Switch to 12-12 maybe 5-10 Days.
> View attachment 4487004
> 
> 
> Edit: The Fan Leafs are Gigantic... I think i will Defoliate a few here and there.


Here's mine around the same age. 3.5 weeks veg. Gonna veg 5 weeks then flip. Front soil is purple dream. Rest is cannaventure gear.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2020)

Im loving the tombstone plants i have.

I have 5 females from 11 seeds. They did show some early sacks which were removed and they show no signs of intersex since.

Some are stacking really really well while the others should be decent enough for an og cross.

All of them seem to be very og dominant in the smell department so far.

2 plants are quite unique in that they have a eucalyptus smell thrown in.





This 2 weeks since first sign of flower


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 23, 2020)

2easy said:


> Im loving rhe tombstone plants i have.
> 
> I have 5 females from 11 seeds. They did show some eralt sacks which were removed and they show nonsigns of intersex since.
> 
> ...


Those are nice looking plants and look like they will stack hard.
I think I just got unlucky with the pack of Tombstone that I grew. I'm sure others have had good results.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 23, 2020)

2easy said:


> Im loving rhe tombstone plants i have.
> 
> I have 5 females from 11 seeds. They did show some eralt sacks which were removed and they show nonsigns of intersex since.
> 
> ...


Look very OG.


----------



## 2easy (Feb 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Those are nice looking plants and look like they will stack hard.
> I think I just got unlucky with the pack of Tombstone that I grew. I'm sure others have had good results.


I have to wonder were yours from the original release? Mine were from the second release. After he lost his tk mother and found a new clone

Also that ine is kind of the beast of the bunch in the yield department. They dont all look like that.

This is the far other end of the spectrum. Super tall lanky girl. Not going to yield like her sister but has the strongest eucalyptus smell


----------



## hillbill (Feb 24, 2020)

Most trouble free strains at my house; Tomahawk (not real tight but very potent and smelly), Dynamite Diesel, California Cannon (1 bunch of nanners in several runs), Night Rider( like Copper Chem but thinner buds and active high, potent.), Copper Chem (easy, trouble free, nice yield, solid tight buds powerful wide range high), Pioneer Kush (strong high slightly weak early). Blizzard Bush (more active than I would have thought and slightly smaller than average, Dream Catcher (potent and decent yield, lots of males), Cowboy Kush (don’t know as first attempt was 5(5 boys). Black Gold (don,t get much better but not available).

Purple Mountain Majesty (as strong and powerful as any I’ve had but germed 5 and had 2 boys, 2 full blown 50/50 herms and one girl. Was gonna run again but decided it was much too risky in my perpetual system.


----------



## Cptn (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Is Greenpoint aware that they have innacurate lineages listed for their Stardawg stud?
> Pretty comical really, that is unless it was a typo by an hourly web guy.
> You know an honest mistake?


I started seeing the pedigree errors right after Gu got married last summer. 
Without anything to support this theory, I got it in my head that maybe he had his wife start doing the writeups and she was pulling info from strainly or other notoriously unreliable internet sources.
Sad, because the stuff Gu used to write for his listings was really damn good.
It's really strange that they even edited their formerly correct pedigree of Stardawg with the incorrect Chem '91 info on the page about their male:








Stardawg - Chemdog 4 x Tres Dawg


Stardawg - Chemdog 4 x Tres Dawg -The story of Chem Dog begins at a Grateful Dead concert parking lot in Indiana where the famed Dog Bud...




greenpointseeds.com





JJ from TopDawg has said over and over that Stardawg is Chem 4 x tres Dawg and that tres Dawg was Chem D BX3 (with an Afghani #1 outcross male).
He said it in the Topdawg strain index thread on IC mag and in interviews.
Here is a quote on Tres Dawg from his interview with high Times:
*HT: Where did Tre Dawg come from?*​TDS: That was me. I had originally got the Chem D, then I got the Afghan #1 from Sensi Seeds. I also had Hindu Kush. I was going to cross one of those two strains into the Chem. After growing out the Hindu Kush and the Afghan #1 side-by-side, I decided to go with the Afghan because it was not as leafy and it had a thicker stem. I just thought it was a better overall plant than the Kush to throw into the Chem. I then backcrossed it twice it to make the Tres Dawg.​
He also gives a great description of the pedigree of Stardawg in the interview:
*HT: How do you feel about other companies using a Star Dawg male to breed with?*​TDS: I don’t mind if they outcross to different strains. I think that is a good thing. It makes the strain more popular, but when people try to copy me and try and profit off of it, that’s what I don’t like; anything to do with the Chem stuff really because *Star Dawg is a Chem Dog. It’s a Chem 4 x Tres Dawg cross. And Tres Dawg is Afghan X Chem D. Its basically two different Chems crossed to Chem 4. *It’s a staple strain, very easy for anyone to throw it into a Chem Dog strain, and for them to claim it as theirs. I don’t mind people crossing it to Lemon G, Girl Scout Cookies or anything like that. When you try to copy the strain, and cross it back into the family that it came from, it is basically copying and ripping me off, and trying to undercut me on pricing too.​
Things like this really bug me. 
If you care about genetics at all, you understand the importance of accuracy in pedigrees.
Luckily, I know what I have without them telling me, but sad to think some newbies might read that mis-info and get very confused.


----------



## Cptn (Feb 24, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Simple mistake. We are going through all the content now to fix the chem 91 error


Thank you Gu. I've been whining about it up here for months.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 24, 2020)

Here some nice night shots


----------



## killakanna (Feb 24, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Is Greenpoint aware that they have innacurate lineages listed for their Stardawg stud?
> Pretty comical really, that is unless it was a typo by an hourly web guy.
> You know an honest mistake?


Are you not going to explain?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Here some nice night shots
> 
> View attachment 4488041


Love the high brix! 
Nice job. 

Why did you plant them so high in those pots? 
Just curious.

When it comes to repotting, I treat my cannabis just like tomatoes -- the deeper the better. 
Helps avoid perched water table.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2020)

Cptn said:


> I started seeing the pedigree errors right after Gu got married last summer.
> Without anything to support this theory, I got it in my head that maybe he had his wife start doing the writeups and she was pulling info from strainly or other notoriously unreliable internet sources.
> Sad, because the stuff Gu used to write for his listings was really damn good.
> It's really strange that they even edited their formerly correct pedigree of Stardawg with the incorrect Chem '91 info on the page about their male:
> ...


Thank you. 

Details matter. 

The way I see it, if someone can't handle little things, why would I trust them with big things?


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Feb 24, 2020)

Greenthumbskunk said:


> Hes grown he can do what he wants to do. Im in hydro and i have some plugs on the ground in some spots and also some air pumps as well.
> 
> 
> Oh the humanity!!!!


I dunno man. It's such an easy thing to lift. Why would you intentionally ignore it? Just lift it a few inches with a chunk of 4*4. It's legitimately electricians 101 not to put connections where it's wet or could reasonably be wet. 

Edit just to clarify hypocrisy: I currently have an air pump on the concrete floor and a strip hanging right above it.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 25, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Love the high brix!
> Nice job.
> 
> Why did you plant them so high in those pots?
> ...


That is just for the drain water underneath  that's my own drain table lol.. And they don't sit in the drain water.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 25, 2020)

Rest of the results from my pheno hunt

74th Day Harvest
Cake n Chem –
E6 – 87g
E9 – 118g

Copper Chem
F6 – 173g Purple
C5 – 155g
B1 – 150g
H6 – 142g
G9 – 127g
A11 – 121g
D7 – 112g
C2 – 116g
E1 – 110g
B2 – 80g


78th Day Harvest
Copper Chem-
F4 – 242g Biggest yielder of all, purple and dragon colors, vigorous healthy growth, tons of tops, still smells like grape bubblegum, highly resinous, clear winner across all metrics
A10 – 190g
B6 – 180g
A2 – 154g
G4 – 146g
H1 – 104g
Cake n Chem
F10 – 127g
H2 – 110g


81st Day Harvest
Copper Chem –
C10 – 232g Largest nugs, tall, strong, 2nd biggest yielder of all, smells like lemon funk,
Cake n Chem
C3 – 104g Purple runt, very resinous

32 plants, 4 x 1000w DE HPS, 11x10 room, total yield 4655g


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 25, 2020)

This plant is why I do bigger pheno hunts. Started with 40 Copper Chem's. Had 21 females. Culled down to 18 due to a few runts and get our plant count within our medical card limits. Of 18 females there are easily a half dozen keepers to test again, and many other beauties that don't meet the yield criteria. That being said, this beauty stood out and happened to be the biggest yielder as well. It may not be quite as aesthetically pleasing as a few of the Cake's, but it's real nice. And it smells like grape bubblegum even after drying.

I would highly recommend Copper Chem. Cake n Chem as well but I'll get to those later; as well as smoke and test results on some.
Very happy with GPS... again.


----------



## Tlarss (Feb 25, 2020)

purple punch followed by east coast star dawg. Both approaching week 7. The purple punch exactly like grape soda it’s pretty wild actually.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 25, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Get some Regalia CG, but I've also heard great things about Lost Coast Plant Therapy. Both are on Amazon so you can get em quick if you have prime. They both work for a shit load of other common problems and pests too.


Thanks, I ordered a gallon of Regalia cg


----------



## smokeybeard (Feb 25, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This plant is why I do bigger pheno hunts. Started with 40 Copper Chem's. Had 21 females. Culled down to 18 due to a few runts and get our plant count within our medical card limits. Of 18 females there are easily a half dozen keepers to test again, and many other beauties that don't meet the yield criteria. That being said, this beauty stood out and happened to be the biggest yielder as well. It may not be quite as aesthetically pleasing as a few of the Cake's, but it's real nice. And it smells like grape bubblegum even after drying.View attachment 4488526View attachment 4488527
> 
> I would highly recommend Copper Chem. Cake n Chem as well but I'll get to those later; as well as smoke and test results on some.
> Very happy with GPS... again.


Happy to hear the copper chem report. I’ve got 2 full packs on hand so I should find a good one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2020)

Heavily edited version 


Gu~ said:


> Simple mistake. We are going through all the content now to fix the chem 91 error


Life on Greenpoint moves very slow.
Every reference to Stardawg and Tres Dawg is still inaccurate.




killakanna said:


> Are you not going to explain?


His packs even use to list the correct lineage, instead of the term Stardawg, back when he was recieving heat for using the Stardawg.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This plant is why I do bigger pheno hunts. Started with 40 Copper Chem's. Had 21 females. Culled down to 18 due to a few runts and get our plant count within our medical card limits. Of 18 females there are easily a half dozen keepers to test again, and many other beauties that don't meet the yield criteria. That being said, this beauty stood out and happened to be the biggest yielder as well. It may not be quite as aesthetically pleasing as a few of the Cake's, but it's real nice. And it smells like grape bubblegum even after drying.View attachment 4488526View attachment 4488527
> 
> I would highly recommend Copper Chem. Cake n Chem as well but I'll get to those later; as well as smoke and test results on some.
> Very happy with GPS... again.


Congrats on the beautiful flowers. 
Chem 4 x Stardawg = Grape Bubblegum after drying, who would of thought? 
What did the other coppers smell like to you?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 26, 2020)

smokeybeard said:


> Happy to hear the copper chem report. I’ve got 2 full packs on hand so I should find a good one.


I would think so. It was the "flagship" strain of GPS for quite some time, and there are a ton of good reviews of the Copper Chem. There is always a bit of luck involved which is why I like to pheno hunt with as many beans as possible, but having two packs is great. And I have to say, there wasn't one female that didn't produce what looked to be quality nug; though I or patients haven't smoked it all yet.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 26, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Congrats on the beautiful flowers.
> Chem 4 x Stardawg = Grape Bubblegum after drying, who would of thought?


Thank you. And 242g. Holy fuck!! Jackpot; if it's potent enough.
A bit more like grape soda today as it's curing, but two others posted about having a Copper Chem with a purple grape pheno in the past as well. One of them posted pics. It was the purple pheno of Stardawg. I don't have much confidence that the testers of the purple Stardawg sent out were stabilized. It's why you pheno hunt... even with stabilized strains.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi folks,

my ice cream punch and sour cookies looking good so far. When is best to switch to 12-12? I would say 2-5 days what you think. 

They are 26 Days old


----------



## coppershot (Feb 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> my ice cream punch and sour cookies looking good so far. When is best to switch to 12-12? I would say 2-5 days what you think.
> 
> They are 26 Days old


I would flip them so that it transitions on the first of the month. Only a few days left really.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 26, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I would flip them so that it transitions on the first of the month. Only a few days left really.


Thank you! I will Switch the next Days yeah


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 26, 2020)

The biggest discount code i seen recently was for 50% off..‍ How did you get such a big discount


----------



## Fiete (Feb 26, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> The biggest discount code i seen recently was for 50% off..‍ How did you get such a big discount



I have a 50% Discount in my Email from GPS waiting for my next order


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 26, 2020)

I too got the 50% discount the other day in my email.

Ive grown GPS CitySlicker, and Bodega Bubblegum with pleasing results. Although I did get a hermi flower on the City Slicker. Saved the seeds(probably all herm though). Popped the last two of the BBg and revegged a couple of the BBg keepers.

Back around Black Friday I loaded up on a lot of strains...had the 50% off going then too.
I’m just getting through some now.

The Sunday banana cookie...started two...both looked mutated...odd shaped leaves...one was super spindly so I killed it and left the other. Will see how it turns out.

The BOD banana Orange daiquiri is going nuts! It tripled if not quadrupled in size when switched to flower. So far so good there.

Now I tried a couple purple aliens...both were hermies...fem seed. Culled them. 

The two punch bubbles I tried are going good but one had a single male flower to it. Waiting to see what happens there too.
I have a pebble punch going now too but am worried it may have hermi traights showing.

Was just curious if anyone else had problems or similar issues with the purple punch lines they released a little while back?
It seems the issues are coming from the feminized lines and not the regs.
I even had other varieties from other seed sources going right next to them with no issues so I don’t thing it is a light issue.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 26, 2020)

Sounds Shit with Hermies  hope my don't herm what shame if that happens


----------



## Whinston10110 (Feb 26, 2020)

So are most of these seeds s1 or f1 or what..?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2020)

Whinston10110 said:


> So are most of these seeds s1 or f1 or what..?


Not S1's, but f1's made from a forced hermaphrodite donor, aka feminized f1


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 26, 2020)

Yep F1 per the site. A lot of them are no longer for sale...which happens in this game. But also when lines are weak or have issues. Not trying to raise a stink more just gain info and such of others experience with them and such.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Feb 26, 2020)

After reading through some of this thread:

I will never buy anything greenpoint

heisendude seems like he walks around puching himself in the face and then blaming the first person he can find for having a bloody nose.

The dollar amounts and cheap seeds make me think there might be some money laundering going on and some idiot calling himself heisen might be the perfect mark. I bet he was too stupid to even do a basic background check.


THIS WILL NOT END WELL.

that is all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## killakanna (Feb 26, 2020)

VirtualHerd said:


> After reading through some of this thread:
> 
> I will never buy anything greenpoint
> 
> ...


Uh.... what?

GreenPoint sells amazing low price seeds. Not sure what you mean by this but I hope you’ll go in depth?


----------



## tehdansauce (Feb 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 6 Hickok Haze in early veg are about ready for up pot to hotter mix. They are all very similar and all sport much wider leaves than I expected, at least so far.
> Smoking Black Gold f2 right now and wearing a big grin because I f2ed it.


I have 3 females 6th week of flower, started 12/12 from seed. Looking for a good pheno. Had wide blades until flowering.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2020)

copper chem

week 8


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 26, 2020)

And looks like the Catalina wine mixer, pebble punch, and punch bubble are hermie too. Also in a tent with others of other varieties that are not Hermèd our. Seems the fem lines are the ones with issues. Glad I only paid half the price but still not worth it if I can’t go to finish. May look elsewhere for genetics in the future.View attachment 4490117


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> And looks like the Catalina wine mixer, pebble punch, and punch bubble are hermie too. Also in a tent with others of other varieties that are not Hermèd our. Seems the fem lines are the ones with issues. Glad I only paid half the price but still not worth it if I can’t go to finish. May look elsewhere for genetics in the future.View attachment 4490117


So, all of them Purple Punch crosses?


Not that I care, because I'd never grow anything with Purple Punch in it.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 27, 2020)

I Grow the Ice Cream Punch how high is the chance they Hermies???


----------



## Tlarss (Feb 27, 2020)

You sure those arent female flowers? Give it a little bit to see if a white hair grows out of those bro


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2020)

Don’t look good but waiting a couple days to see more clearly seems reasonable.


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> So, all of them Purple Punch crosses?
> View attachment 4490202
> 
> Not that I care, because I'd never grow anything with Purple Punch in it.
> View attachment 4490201


If you don’t care than why even comment? Or are you just a late night troll with nothing productive to add to the conversation? If you’ve got nothing beneficial or non hateful to add to this conversation you should just scroll on keyboard warrior.


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Don’t look good but waiting a couple days to see more clearly seems reasonable.


To all those saying let them wait..... I had already pulled an open pod that produced a single bloom...all appearing the same way. Hence why I was curious if anyone had ran any of the crosses that came out last November some are the purple punch crosses and others were not....things don’t seem stable from my end.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> To all those saying let them wait..... I had already pulled an open pod that produced a single bloom...all appearing the same way. Hence why I was curious if anyone had ran any of the crosses that came out last November some are the purple punch crosses and others were not....things don’t seem stable from my end.


My Banana Orange Daiquiri hermed. It was a “tester” that I grabbed for cheap so I cannot fault them entirely and I only grew out 1. The two other people i’ve seen growing them haven’t reported any herm issues though so idk


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 27, 2020)

Unrelated to the punch crosses, but I had a ecsd s1 toss 6 or 8 sacks a couple weeks into flower as well, I kinda expected it considering what it is. Plucked them off and so far after another few weeks they haven't returned. Tossed the clones, not worth the risk. I still have the rest of the pack to look through, hopefully find one that's not such a lady boy. 

Still stinks to hear that the punch crosses have some instability lurking in them. Was hoping for some tasty flowers for my wife, she doesn't like strong but loves tasty and I thought those might be a good place to find that for her.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> And looks like the Catalina wine mixer, pebble punch, and punch bubble are hermie too. Also in a tent with others of other varieties that are not Hermèd our. Seems the fem lines are the ones with issues. Glad I only paid half the price but still not worth it if I can’t go to finish. May look elsewhere for genetics in the future.View attachment 4490117



100% Hermie that's not how a Female Flower looks like!!!


----------



## Fiete (Feb 27, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Unrelated to the punch crosses, but I had a ecsd s1 toss 6 or 8 sacks a couple weeks into flower as well, I kinda expected it considering what it is. Plucked them off and so far after another few weeks they haven't returned. Tossed the clones, not worth the risk. I still have the rest of the pack to look through, hopefully find one that's not such a lady boy.
> 
> Still stinks to hear that the punch crosses have some instability lurking in them. Was hoping for some tasty flowers for my wife, she doesn't like strong but loves tasty and I thought those might be a good place to find that for her.



The Ice cream punsh are also have the purple punsh in it i hope my 4 are OK please God... But is there a chance when i pulled the sack of the plant to finish the ladyboys?


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> My Banana Orange Daiquiri hermed. It was a “tester” that I grabbed for cheap so I cannot fault them entirely and I only grew out 1. The two other people i’ve seen growing them haven’t reported any herm issues though so idk


My BOD had two male flowers show. One actually was yellow and when I pulled it had some dust. The other was early or sterile. The smell from the flower was more than enough for me to let it finish though...getting a crushed orange peel when I rub the leaf. I think I’ll run through what GPS stock I do have not dabble in theirs until they become more stable.

Been playing with Dragon Flame Genetics now and boy howdy!! Give them a look! Quality!!


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

Fiete said:


> The Ice cream punsh are also have the purple punsh in it i hope my 4 are OK please God... But is there a chance when i pulled the sack of the plant to finish the ladyboys?


Pinch all the balls you see....and keep an eye out, it all depends on the week of flower and if you have anything else you don’t want to possibly be fertilized. Hermie flowers are not always viable since the hermie trait seems to be a genetic instability and not a environmental reaction.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> Pinch all the balls you see....and keep an eye out, it all depends on the week of flower and if you have anything else you don’t want to possibly be fertilized. Hermie flowers are not always viable since the hermie trait seems to be a genetic instability and not a environmental reaction.


It can be both. 
Some strains won't sprout balls now matter what. 
And some strains go he/she if you look at them wrong. 

Extreme stability test: 
Let a "tester" dry out until it is noticeably wilted, then give it water and wait a week or two. 
If that doesn't make it herm, there's a good chance nothing will.


----------



## nc208 (Feb 27, 2020)

anyone ever use SeedCellar.com??
Im not gonna grab them cuz im done buying seeds for a while but they have some older GPS strains up for cheap, some polar bear crosses.








GreenPoint


We are a cannabis seed bank with 86 different breeders,we have over 1500 strains and counting. We ship anywhere in the United States!




www.seedcellar.com


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> If you don’t care than why even comment? Or are you just a late night troll with nothing productive to add to the conversation? If you’ve got nothing beneficial or non hateful to add to this conversation you should just scroll on keyboard warrior.


That post added a lot to the conversation. @Bakersfield has been a knowledgeable and well respected member of this site for years, and you're a 2 month old arrival. 

" If you’ve got nothing beneficial or non hateful to add to this conversation you should just scroll on keyboard warrior. "

Props to self awareness.


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> That post added a lot to the conversation. @Bakersfield has been a knowledgeable and well respected member of this site for years, and you're a 2 month old arrival.
> 
> " If you’ve got nothing beneficial or non hateful to add to this conversation you should just scroll on keyboard warrior. "
> 
> Props to self awareness.


I’m self aware of how long I’ve been part of this site. The length of ones time here is obsolete when the response to the inquiry was pics and comments derogatory to individuals and of no info actually pertaining to any of the questions asked. I said what i said because of his response. He poked fun and did nothing more. If that is what qualifies one as being a respected member than I’m not sure this is that respectful of a community.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 27, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> That post added a lot to the conversation. @Bakersfield has been a knowledgeable and well respected member of this site for years, and you're a 2 month old arrival.
> 
> " If you’ve got nothing beneficial or non hateful to add to this conversation you should just scroll on keyboard warrior. "
> 
> Props to self awareness.


I didn't take @Bakersfield post as trolling at all either. It was more a statement about PP rather then some sort of personal attack.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> He poked fun and did nothing more.


I don't think his poking of the fun was directed at you specifically, more so in the general direction of Purple Punch...


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 27, 2020)

Hey guys I'm sorry, I was out of line.

I get so sick of hearing about Purple Punch, because it sucks IMO.
Sorry to @Ozarkmonkeykungfu if my post felt personal towards you.


----------



## The Pipe (Feb 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey guys I'm sorry, I was out of line.
> 
> I get so sick of hearing about Purple Punch, because it sucks IMO.
> Sorry to @Ozarkmonkeykungfu if my post felt personal towards you.


This is not proper gps thread etiquette


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Hey guys I'm sorry, I was out of line.
> 
> I get so sick of hearing about Purple Punch, because it sucks IMO.
> Sorry to @Ozarkmonkeykungfu if my post felt personal towards you.


Thank you. I also apologize if I was out of line at any point. I didn’t feel it was directed at me per say but didn’t feel it to be constructive or sensitive to those that it would offend. And while PP may not be your favorite....some of us are landlocked by ignorance and only now are able to cultivate without prosecution. So some of these strains are brand new. 
From what I have ran and what I have gathered it seems that at least the PP that was used for these crosses is not the most stable.
I am more of a hardcore indica guy but several friends and the gentleman I caretake for prefer the not so melt your face off effects that I sometimes provide with the indicas I do have.
There is always knowledge to be gained in positive discourse


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> I’m self aware of how long I’ve been part of this site. The length of ones time here is obsolete when the response to the inquiry was pics and comments derogatory to individuals and of no info actually pertaining to any of the questions asked. I said what i said because of his response. He poked fun and did nothing more. If that is what qualifies one as being a respected member than I’m not sure this is that respectful of a community.


He poked fun at purple punch as far as I could tell from the words he wrote....I will say the purple punch cut that gps is using to breed is not the same punch cut that I have or is getting passed around in la.


----------



## MInewgrow (Feb 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> anyone ever use SeedCellar.com??
> Im not gonna grab them cuz im done buying seeds for a while but they have some older GPS strains up for cheap, some polar bear crosses.
> 
> 
> ...


I bought seeds from the brick and mortar store, not sure about how fast they are through the mail. They also take cash app google pay so not just cash or money order either. Anyway hope that helps.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 27, 2020)

I must say the 2 sample buds I pulled off my Texas Butter plants at 56 days were quite impressive for a quick dry in the furnace room.

One smelled like gear oil and skunk, very sticky with an nice intense high. Very OG structure, best yielder hands down. Will definitely grow again.

The other smelled like a yellow wine gum, again very sticky with a more euphoric high. Fluffy but firm, will yield decently well and will definitely go another 2 weeks for 10 wks total. Will also grow again.

Third and fourth will not make the cut. Average yield, both look and smell.similar to #2. Not that there's anything wrong with them. It was a good seed run this round, lots of second chances before the cull.

I'll follow up.with some pics in the morning when they wake up.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 27, 2020)

I've never tried PP..or gg4 or ecsd..or..i could go on and on.Live in the sticks of canada.But i have a nice purple cake a week into flower.Heisen swears his PP cut is da bomb


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 27, 2020)

sorry to hear about herms. My 2 purple crash (sundae driver x purple punch) were awesome and no nanners. I have another pheno in veg.


----------



## iPerculate (Feb 27, 2020)

My first Greenpoint grow, this is their Purple Dream.

Week 2ish of flower


----------



## Kronickeeper (Feb 27, 2020)

@Gu~ will Cake n chem or jelly pie be coming back ?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 27, 2020)

I grew 7 phenos of purple cake which is a punch cross and they all sucked, just average stuff, I tossed all 7 cuttings


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 27, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Heisen swears his PP cut is da bomb


He should give it to one of the better growers in this thread that aren't haters to try it out and prove it.


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 27, 2020)

Ozarkmonkeykungfu said:


> My BOD had two male flowers show. One actually was yellow and when I pulled it had some dust. The other was early or sterile. The smell from the flower was more than enough for me to let it finish though...getting a crushed orange peel when I rub the leaf. I think I’ll run through what GPS stock I do have not dabble in theirs until they become more stable.
> 
> Been playing with Dragon Flame Genetics now and boy howdy!! Give them a look! Quality!!


Man I wanted to cry because the smell was so good but it was more than a couple. Balls on nearly every other branch. I will give this strain another shot though and if I find a stable one i’ll have to clone her forever but no time soon.



Recently acquired some Texas Butter that I look forward to running


----------



## killakanna (Feb 27, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Man I wanted to cry because the smell was so good but it was more than a couple. Balls on nearly every other branch. I will give this strain another shot though and if I find a stable one i’ll have to clone her forever but no time soon.
> View attachment 4491086
> View attachment 4491087
> 
> Recently acquired some Texas Butter that I look forward to running


God. Everyone getting nanners?! I spent so much on these seeds .


----------



## AlienAthena (Feb 27, 2020)

killakanna said:


> God. Everyone getting nanners?! I spent so much on these seeds .


My Bridezillas are balls free. 2/2 full women 

Plus others have grown them and they were herm free or they plucked the few balls, if there’s only a few, and kept them going.Just watch em closely


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2020)

Reveg runt bodega bubblegum, even though she was cut at 7 weeks she still was best bud out of the 4 bb girls. This plant will receive pollen from a special dude looks like a lady.

The other 3 are very similar a mix of chem and bubblegum. The other bb clone I decided to keep #3 has a slightly more cheesy funk bbgum to it.

But runty has a better gum taste and better chem taste, both flavor profiles are more pronounced in this pheno. Plus it should help shorten the height of pollen donors in crosses.

I'll get finish bud shots and a smoke report on the 3 bb, I smoked that runt like a fien.


----------



## Cptn (Feb 27, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> I've never tried PP..or gg4 or ecsd..or..i could go on and on.Live in the sticks of canada.But i have a nice purple cake a week into flower.Heisen swears his PP cut is da bomb


Is it true that Heisen doesn't smoke weed?
I guess it shouldn't matter since he doesn't select anything, just reversing other people's crosses and selections onto each other.
That's what people want these days.


----------



## widgetkicker (Feb 28, 2020)

Bakersfield the poster is alright, but Bakersfield, CA is the Purple Punch of cities.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Feb 28, 2020)

Texas Butter
First pheno. Another week or so to go.


2nd pheno. At least 2 wks more to go.


Both very good smoke that was sampled early.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Yeah the heisen fems seem to be hit or miss as fuck. I sadly suggest staying away from them until something gives and they become more stable. I had high Hope's for all these "elite" crosses but I've got almost all herms so far.

Quick disclaimer: I discovered a light leak during these plants seed run which I chalked up to being the reason why these plants hermied and decided to give them another shot thinking it was my fault.

Purple Crash- 4/4 plants still full herms after clone run. Have atleast half the plants stripped bare cuz balls come out the woodwork on the lower half of the plant.

Rogue OG- I ran 6 plants. 1 I didnt keep for a 2nd run. 1 was so weak and spindly that she wasnt ready for her FIRST run until others had already been flowered out once and clones were ready to go again. She was NOT a herm but was so pathetic and weak that I killed her around week 3 or 4.
3 of the remaining 4 Rogue OG are complete herms like the purple punch(continuing to herm even on clone run). The 4th ROG is about 2 weeks into its clone run and I'll probably start to check for balls today.

Wedding pie S1- 4/5 ran initially along with the other strains, with the 5th pheno being very finicky and weak, it didnt get flowered as a seed plant until the current clone run started flowering. All 4 initial WP hermed, I kept one real nice pheno for reveg so we'll see on that, didnt keep any clones on the others.
The 5th "finicky" pheno finally found her feet and is growing normal and I have clones. She has NOT thrown any balls and is over halfway done.

Bridezilla- All 3 hermed as seed run, no clones survived. Kept one real nice pheno for reveg so we'll see.

Edit: My current run with all these clones are mixed in with a few old strains of mine I've had for a while and none of them old strains have thrown a single male part. Just something sloppy about these beans.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 28, 2020)

It's crazy how these are all over the map...
Wedding Pie S1
Adub x Wedding Pie 
Wedding Cake x Wedding Pie
Alien Og x GG#4 
Sunday Driver x Wedding Cake

All of these I have run from seed and they haven't shown intersex traits yet and they only have 2-3 weeks left..

I ran two Alien Og x GG#4, only one showed a ball or two in the second or third week. I removed them and it's been smooth sailing.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Coming right around the corner are Sundae banana cookies, just put in flower a few days back. Followed by purple cake and banana orange daiquiri going in in about 2 weeks.

My hopes are now low but if I go getting 90% herms in these last 3 strains I'm REALLY not gonna be happy.

Still got Catalina wine mixer, pebble punch and purple aliens packs unopened. Not sure what I'll do with those.


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve had good luck with the reg lines not so good luck with the fem lines. I’d run em and maybe you get lucky. I have a sundae banana cookie going. I deballed the pebble punch and punch bubble. The orange Daiquiri is kicking now after lunch the two male flowers that did appear. I have several unopened packs and several opened packs as well. I’m gonna run em and let nature take its course...may get lucky. One good thing I can say is I only got mine when they were 50% sale! I’m revegging some Bodega Bubblegum that went great: I’ll stick to the reg lines...they seem good and the prices are solid for the regs at least....although I’ve been finding great stuff from kenios genetics, green rebel farms, dragon flame genetics, Jinxproof’s, Katsu, and a few other breeders out of the upper east and Canada. I’m really looking forward to the pennywise cross I just got from a late great breeder by way of another breeder.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 28, 2020)

coppershot said:


> It's crazy how these are all over the map...
> Wedding Pie S1
> Adub x Wedding Pie
> Wedding Cake x Wedding Pie
> ...


That's what I dont get, the inconsistency of the herming. Some run purple crash and say it's great. Mine are hermy af and also real airy buds. 

As far as my environment everything checks out, and it's not my first rodeo. Seeing highs of 79. Low anywhere from 64 to 68. Happy plants, adequate lighting and airflow/renewal. I just dont get why I'm getting 95% herms with heisen off so many plants. Like I said other plants in the same room that arent heisen are doing there usual thing. 

I dont know much about breeding but after seeing the video of heisen's "facility", I'm wondering if sloppiness in some way or another is the reason for all the random herming. 

Either way I wont buy heisen gear again. Too much good stuff and options out there to waste another dollar on something your hoping stays female.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 28, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> That's what I dont get, the inconsistency of the herming. Some run purple crash and say it's great. Mine are hermy af and also real airy buds.
> 
> As far as my environment everything checks out, and it's not my first rodeo. Seeing highs of 79. Low anywhere from 64 to 68. Happy plants, adequate lighting and airflow/renewal. I just dont get why I'm getting 95% herms with heisen off so many plants. Like I said other plants in the same room that arent heisen are doing there usual thing.
> 
> ...


I also don't understand it. I will say that most of the beans that I am running from him are his earlier efforts, which as I understand it, he has identified some issues with some of the crosses, namely the BBC, but perhaps others not sure.

There are loads of other breeders out there and I don't blame folks for wanting to look at other gear. The same thing happened with me and Cannaventure - was expecting better. I have had good luck with Heisen so far.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 28, 2020)

Make Regs Great Again!!


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 28, 2020)

When outdoor grows get hermy action then you really know..That bud pic on the top has no title, how we know what that is I aint reverse readin the thread


----------



## Fiete (Feb 28, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> Yeah the heisen fems seem to be hit or miss as fuck. I sadly suggest staying away from them until something gives and they become more stable. I had high Hope's for all these "elite" crosses but I've got almost all herms so far.
> 
> Quick disclaimer: I discovered a light leak during these plants seed run which I chalked up to being the reason why these plants hermied and decided to give them another shot thinking it was my fault.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a pure Nightmare  I sweating now because i run 5/5 Fems and 4 of them are "Ice Cream Punsh" with "Purple Punsh" in it ;( I hope for stable fems and a lot of luck.


----------



## NugHeuser (Feb 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Sounds like a pure Nightmare  I sweating now because i run 5/5 Fems and 4 of them are "Ice Cream Punsh" with "Purple Punsh" in it ;( I hope for stable fems and a lot of luck.


Worst case scenario you just need to pluck the pollen sacks before they open if the plants do herm, and then you'll probably be good. You have a fairly small setup, itll be easy to keep an eye on them. Just ride it out and see what happens


----------



## shorelineOG (Feb 28, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> That's what I dont get, the inconsistency of the herming. Some run purple crash and say it's great. Mine are hermy af and also real airy buds.
> 
> As far as my environment everything checks out, and it's not my first rodeo. Seeing highs of 79. Low anywhere from 64 to 68. Happy plants, adequate lighting and airflow/renewal. I just dont get why I'm getting 95% herms with heisen off so many plants. Like I said other plants in the same room that arent heisen are doing there usual thing.
> 
> ...


Heisen says he has a purple punch that's super potent and only two people in the world have it? It looks like the cut that everybody else has.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Heisen says he has a purple punch that's super potent and only two people in the world have it? It looks like the cut that everybody else has.


@kmog33 disagrees he also has the punch


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> He should give it to one of the better growers in this thread that aren't haters to try it out and prove it.


Purple punch Flower from the cut H uses
This shit is super fruity smelling reminds me of a bowl of fruit loops that sugary fruit smell. with hints of grape when smoked.. the high is nice and mellow i bet this would do well for people with anxiety
Shit is Fire Imho


----------



## HolyAngel (Feb 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Sounds like a pure Nightmare  I sweating now because i run 5/5 Fems and 4 of them are "Ice Cream Punsh" with "Purple Punsh" in it ;( I hope for stable fems and a lot of luck.


right me too! For both of us lol, i'm a little over a month away from starting to germinate mine so yeah, hoping you don't get any balls or i might have to find some other seeds before mid april :/


----------



## nc208 (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Purple punch Flower from the cut H uses
> This shit is super fruity smelling reminds me of a bowl of fruit loops that sugary fruit smell. with hints of grape when smoked.. the high is nice and mellow i bet this would do well for people with anxiety
> Shit is Fire Imho
> 
> View attachment 4491379View attachment 4491380View attachment 4491381


For clarification I'm assuming this is not the breeders cut he is using then? Something someone found in their own hunt? Otherwise it would be Heisen and Symbiotic who have this particular cut?

Also you described it as a mellow high and its Fire? If the high isnt knockout why would it be fire?


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> For clarification I'm assuming this is not the breeders cut he is using then? Something someone found in their own hunt? Otherwise it would be Heisen and Symbiotic who have this particular cut?
> 
> Also you described it as a mellow high and its Fire? If the high isnt knockout why would it be fire?


No this is flower from the cut he is making seeds from! It is a knock out high i meant mellow like not a racy high just a good stone that sets in after 2 hits (bong rips)

idk where the cut came from but its deff good


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Purple punch Flower from the cut H uses
> This shit is super fruity smelling reminds me of a bowl of fruit loops that sugary fruit smell. with hints of grape when smoked.. the high is nice and mellow i bet this would do well for people with anxiety
> Shit is Fire Imho


Beautiful pics as usual. Ahhh shite, very nice. And as usual, thank you for great info. I admittedly don't know a lot about feminized seeds. I'm not saying there is an issue with herms in H's breeding, but if there was, what would be the possible causes for such an issue?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> No this is flower from the cut he is making seeds from! It is a knock out high i meant mellow like not a racy high just a good stone that sets in after 2 hits (bong rips)
> 
> idk where the cut came from but its deff good


Ahhh, so that is flower from a cross from GPS with Purple Punch, correct?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> No this is flower from the cut he is making seeds from! It is a knock out high i meant mellow like not a racy high just a good stone that sets in after 2 hits (bong rips)
> 
> idk where the cut came from but its deff good


Its archive's cut if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## randallb (Feb 28, 2020)

I grew out the PP S1 and had no intersex issues at all. Strong spacey buzz, very indica to me. Mine had frosty floral buds that were longer than fatter, very sticky and smelling blue fruit. Clones very well. Smoke wise, it's bue-grapey taste and leaves the room smelling very nice,(earthy musky) I'm going to keep looking thru the pack as I would like some fatter buds similar to that I have seen out there by others.
It was a good grow, maybe not a keeper, but the yield and quality of smoke were there and folks that have smoked it, liked it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> No this is flower from the cut he is making seeds from! It is a knock out high i meant mellow like not a racy high just a good stone that sets in after 2 hits (bong rips)
> 
> idk where the cut came from but its deff good


But this is a personal thing as potency is dependent different strokes for different folks lol. Some find some weed good while others dislike it. This has a real nice relaxing but not locked to the couch stone. Flavor was great too


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 28, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Why would anyone buy S1s that are guaranteed to Herm when they can just buy the cuts?
> Why buy fems when more than half are runts that herm, you would have better odds with non fems.


I really don’t think anyone purchased any of this seed with the expectation or knowledge of the herms...it was only after purchase and point of cultivation that it was discovered. And not everyone has access to cuts....so seed is their only option.

the reg lines have been good...the fem lines not so much


----------



## Ozarkmonkeykungfu (Feb 28, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Lots of herms in this thread. Are they being replaced with more Herm seed?


As for replacements....I haven’t even tried saying anything to GPS...and I’m not surely it would matter...I’m not sure id even want packs of the same line....especially if they all go wonky...would much rather have some regs or stable fem genetics.


----------



## randallb (Feb 28, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> Why would anyone buy S1s that are guaranteed to Herm when they can just buy the cuts?
> Why buy fems when more than half are runts that herm, you would have better odds with non fems.
> 
> 
> ...


With all the recent hatred here you'd think all these herm stories would have been here and upfront more, but these hermie claims on the GPS purple punch line, have just shown up. I had no issues with the S1, but do have a Punch Bubble in veg now. Then a few packs more purple x's to run.

I know there were admitted hermies in some glue crosses and sour diesel and bridezilla. But they were all pluck and go as I recall. I've run 3 Bridezillas and one popped lower nuts that were plucked once. The cloned top, never had nuts


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> @kmog33 disagrees he also has the punch


Heisens punch and mine are not the same. He does not use the cut that’s going around cali.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 28, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> right me too! For both of us lol, i'm a little over a month away from starting to germinate mine so yeah, hoping you don't get any balls or i might have to find some other seeds before mid april :/



Aha, than you need to watch colthly to my ice cream  we will see hoping for the best.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2020)

6 newly up potted Hickok Haze all about the same looking with solid structure and very wide leaves early on, think I’ve had these bean# for a year or more. Healthy looking and just topped also.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 28, 2020)

Today i toke 2 cuttings each strain so they looking a litte bit smaller. I will let them Grow a few Days longer bevore i will switch to 12:12

Here are my only "Sour Cookie" completely diffrent then the other "Ice cream punshes"


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 28, 2020)

widgetkicker said:


> Bakersfield the poster is alright, but Bakersfield, CA is the Purple Punch of cities.


It's not known as the armpit of California for no reason. 
Smells like one too!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its archive's cut if I'm not mistaken.


So it’s a common cut that is sold at archive Portland? Of course by common I mean released to the public.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> So it’s a common cut that is sold at archive Portland? Of course by common I mean released to the public.


As I understand its archives breeders cut and if that is true then I doubt archive released it to the public. Supposedly dude pissed off an a exfriend or something so they let the cut go to certain people in order to piss off archive. 

Plus I dont see archive hooking the public up with the same cuts he is using for breeding. At least his online attitude doesn't support that narrative.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> As I understand its archives breeders cut and if that is true then I doubt archive released it to the public. Supposedly dude pissed off an a exfriend or something so they let the cut go to certain people in order to piss off archive.
> 
> Plus I dont see archive hooking the public up with the same cuts he is using for breeding. At least his online attitude doesn't support that narrative.


Ok that makes more sense, and kind of why I asked. Archive definitely does not play nice with new breeders. other reason I asked....didn’t you get a herm from archives slurricane? I know I have heard others complaining that archives version had hermies.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Ok that makes more sense, and kind of why I asked. Archive definitely does not play nice with new breeders. other reason I asked....didn’t you get a herm from archives slurricane? I know I have heard others complaining that archives version had hermies.


The male slurricane did throw pistils but I heard that's not as bad as a female with nuts but fucked that. Didn't use it.

1 female I tossed at week 5 flower, beyond mids, the 2nd was nice but more chem than anything. 

Whatever male he used over powered the cross.


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 28, 2020)

I've had zero heisen hermies from the original set of testers. I also run 11/13 so less stress on the plants. I can confirm OTHER fire fems from nspecta and delicious seeds. I have katsu's black lime bubba in veg that is badass. Also another purple crash cause my butterscotch/grape wine pheno is potent AF. I'm not that great of a grower either.


----------



## randallb (Feb 28, 2020)

Purple Punch typical bud example that I got. Some were bigger, some smaller. This is not the kind of purple smoke that just tastes good and then you need more soon. This is strong, smoke too much and you'll be immobile. If I was hitting this daytime it'd be portable vape or bong to keep your hits in order. A joint/cone is easy to smoke too much....tastes great.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 28, 2020)

Here is my purple cross. Purple dream @ 4 weeks veg in soil. 
So far so good.


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's my Purple Crash


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2020)

And here's one of my Purple Punch x Sunset Sherbet from Heisenbeans


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

main cola said:


> Here's my Purple CrashView attachment 4491741View attachment 4491742View attachment 4491745


That purple crash is sweet looking bro damn!


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> That purple crash is sweet looking bro damn!


Thank you sir... I didn't take a cut of her but I have more seeds I may run real soon


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

main cola said:


> Thank you sir... I didn't take a cut of her but I have more seeds I may run real soon


I like that those lowers though lol Id want another go with her I only saw a few pics but you could reveg it? if you like it enough


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 28, 2020)

main cola said:


> Thank you sir... I didn't take a cut of her but I have more seeds I may run real soon


I have one in veg and 2 or 3 more seeds. Thinking of saving those for a jelly pie male (grape pie x stardawg)


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> I like that Id want another go with her I only saw a few pics but you could reveg it? if you like it enough


I tried and failed with the reveg


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 28, 2020)

main cola said:


> I tried and failed with the reveg


Practice makes perfect


----------



## main cola (Feb 28, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Practice makes perfect


This is true but I find some strains are harder to reveg Then others but this one was my fault


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 28, 2020)

The purple Copper Chem (#F4). Phone camera automatically adjusted the light between pics (?) so the lighting is slightly different. It's more purple and/or darker to the naked eye. It'll be a while before it's tested, but it's very strong. Sativa high for the most part, but not too racy. It's stoney too. If I had to give a percentage, I'd say 60-65% sativa buzz. Tension releasing body high. Super stoked.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 29, 2020)

main cola said:


> This is true but I find some strains are harder to reveg Then others but this one was my fault


Oh yeah, especially if you let them flower till amber. Indicas hate it in my experience. I like to cut a couple weeks early for revegs.


----------



## Fiete (Feb 29, 2020)

I flipped today 12/12 so exited


----------



## Nizza (Feb 29, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Unrelated to the punch crosses, but I had a ecsd s1 toss 6 or 8 sacks a couple weeks into flower as well, I kinda expected it considering what it is. Plucked them off and so far after another few weeks they haven't returned. Tossed the clones, not worth the risk. I still have the rest of the pack to look through, hopefully find one that's not such a lady boy.
> 
> Still stinks to hear that the punch crosses have some instability lurking in them. Was hoping for some tasty flowers for my wife, she doesn't like strong but loves tasty and I thought those might be a good place to find that for her.


My east coast star dawg cross hermied also, and is close lineage to the ecsd s1. hmm now considering letting go of my clone but not sure if the clone will hermi


----------



## Nizza (Feb 29, 2020)

flipped 5-gmoozy's today.. Fat leaves
two of my cherry wines pulled through. These plants are very shitty so far very poor germination and slow growth. They are the two that are a bit bigger than the 5 seedlings.. I hope I get a female after all this hassle only 1 out of 5 seems like it will grow OK.. already regretting growing these I hope its worth the CBD
5 Purple crunches seedlings starting to get a little bigger hopefully in a week or so I can transplant. Time to get more coco ready!


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Feb 29, 2020)

widgetkicker said:


> Bakersfield the poster is alright, but Bakersfield, CA is the Purple Punch of cities.


I don't know man, at least purple punch looks pretty...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4492162


Every cloud has a silver lining.
Bakersfield in the summer is like
Sticking your face in an oven set to 350.
It's like Texas City, Texas with a fancy california cowboy gangbanger vibe.


----------



## oilfield bud (Feb 29, 2020)

Anyone here anything about if cowboy cookies will be back ?


----------



## Fiete (Mar 1, 2020)

Switching to Flower yesterday

Down left side "Sour Cookies" the Rest "Ice cream punshes"


----------



## Nizza (Mar 1, 2020)

Looking good feite!


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 1, 2020)

2 phenos of east coast Stardawg. Neither threw any balls. The first pic was a heavy yielder of some citrus smelling bud.

The last 2 pictures are the same plant. The smell is an offensive lemon/gas combo that I can’t wait to smoke. 

Both were really nice plants but I’m definitely going to run the second one again.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 1, 2020)

Purple cake girl thats been put thru the wringer.Just like heisens wedding dub,this cake was stupid vigorous in veg.I beat her up(super cropped) multiple times,chopped over a foot of the tops.And she's still 5+ feet tall 2 weeks into bloom


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 1, 2020)

Gmo x adub,way more bushy that the purple cake,really stacking nice, 2 weeks into bloom


----------



## Onymous21 (Mar 2, 2020)

3 tombstones in the tent. Holy hell do they stretch! Hopefully it puts off the quality I’m expecting from a previous encounter with it.I popped 7 and 4 were female.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 2, 2020)

6 Hickok Haze 3 days out from topping, very wide leaves with slightly rounded serrations on all. Slightly different size but really very homogeneous visually. Excellent vigor and sturdiness with great roots in ROLS. Go to flower tent soon.


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 2, 2020)

Made my first order through GPS last week. Grabbed a pack of Copper Chem and Sundae Stallion. Going to pop the Copper Chem first and put them in some Promix. Might do a DWC run if I find some keepers.

Wondering if anyone's had GPS shipped to Canada lately? If so what should I expect for shipping times?

Oh and any insight on the stallion? Doesn't seem to be popular in the grow logs.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 2, 2020)

In the past its approx 2 weeks to canada.Probably a bit quicker if your in a major city


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 2, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> In the past its approx 2 weeks to canada.Probably a bit quicker if your in a major city


I'm in a rural area so I'll plan for 3. Looks like the Copper Chem is gonna be in the next rotation. Probably pop them and look for some moms while my others finish up. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlienAthena (Mar 2, 2020)

Day 24 of flower for the Lucky 7's and the Bridezillas in the back. I should tie them down also but eh


Lucky 7's


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 2, 2020)

Hashishh said:


> Made my first order through GPS last week. Grabbed a pack of Copper Chem and Sundae Stallion. Going to pop the Copper Chem first and put them in some Promix. Might do a DWC run if I find some keepers.
> 
> Wondering if anyone's had GPS shipped to Canada lately? If so what should I expect for shipping times?
> 
> Oh and any insight on the stallion? Doesn't seem to be popular in the grow logs.


I’ve grown the Sundae Stallion. I liked it. Mine was easy to grow, clone, had a good bit of stretch, frosty, good fruity flavor, potent. I actually have two that are about 6 weeks from seed right now, waiting for them to show sex and will move to flower after taking a cut.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 2, 2020)

*GPS Purple Chems *are on the right, gonna be flipping to flowering soon. So far I'm impressed with these two plants, they're looking good and have nice size unlike the runty bitch in the front left The one in back right is 41 days old and front right is 34 days old even though you can't really tell that it's a week younger.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 3, 2020)

Hashishh said:


> Made my first order through GPS last week. Grabbed a pack of Copper Chem and Sundae Stallion. Going to pop the Copper Chem first and put them in some Promix.
> 
> Oh and any insight on the stallion? Doesn't seem to be popular in the grow logs.


GPS is the worst. You're a horrible person for buying GPS. Copper Chem is awful. 











JK. See my pics in this thread from a recent pheno hunt. Can't really go wrong with Copper Chem. I haven't run Sundae Stallion. Look forward to see how yours go. Good luck.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 3, 2020)

I Love my GPS Plants

Day 4 of Bloom


----------



## Onymous21 (Mar 3, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> *End of March Tester Signups (Feminized)*
> You must be a subscriber to the Greenpoint Gazette (the email list) to signup.​
> Banana Punch (*Banana Kush* x Purple Punch)
> Fruit Punch (*Clementine* x Purple Punch)
> ...



Where do I sign up bud? I’ll hold off on these city slickers


----------



## Nizza (Mar 3, 2020)

sounds awesome @Gu~ will the 50% off coupons work with the new drops? I've been saving mine cause I have too much seedstock right now ( I went overboard) and if so how long can I hold onto my coupon for?

@Fiete How are the sour cookies doing? I am really thinking of popping those after I finish up my feminized run.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 3, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> Where do I sign up bud? I’ll hold off on these city slickers


Go to greenpoint seeds website and sign up for the newsletter.When he has the seeds and its time an email will be sent.Go too gps a bit before the time specified,log into your account.You add 1 pk of testers too your cart,complete sale.Be prepared for a very slow website,as the masses try to get themselves a pk.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 3, 2020)

The samplers are looking good. The GMO Kush has excellent structure. The Purple MAC is a lovely pheno as well. Going to be my summer mothers, so I'll take cuts of these in a month or so and let these flower for appetizer nuggies. Secret soil mixture :


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 3, 2020)

Weird question but how many days after the flip would you guys say it takes on average to sex your Stardawg crosses? Recently ran some Cali Cannon and they took forever to show. Ended up all male too unfortunately.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Weird question but how many days after the flip would you guys say it takes on average to sex your Stardawg crosses? Recently ran some Cali Cannon and they took forever to show. Ended up all male too unfortunately.


Depends on how long you vegged plants for initially. Plants will not show sex until sexually mature which is around 4 weeks veg on average. 

A sexually mature plant should start flowering 1.5 - 2 weeks after flip. If you throw a seedling in flower it could take 3 weeks or so to start flowering after flip.

Full on sativa are another story, lol.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 3, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Also a restock of
> 
> Catalina Wine Cooler Sherbet x Purple Punch
> Grape Punch Grape Pie x Purple Punch
> ...


Are there any restocks on Regs coming soon?


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 3, 2020)

Is anyone running the Catalina wine mixer yet? Really interested in that one. It's the one I wanted to try when I got my phone chems but they were sold out


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 3, 2020)

I am not impressed with Jelly Pie. There, I said it. I have only grown out 2 female plants as of now, but it seems to me the bud just doesn't equal the hype. This is not a bash of GPS, just my experience. Allow me to explain and compare the ol' JP to my hero bud -- Doc Holiday:

This was my last grow. It is only 2'x3'. The left side is 3 JP plants, the right is 2 Docs (2 phenos of each).


The tallest plant in the right is my superstar Doc that yielded 151 grams and as you can see, it is a bit less than 1/4 of the area of my grow cabinet. There is also a Doc #2 on the right side, but just pay attention to the tall one for now.

Doc rockstar


Jelly Pies

Okay so as of now, I have trimmed and weighed 2 of the 3 Jelly Pie plants. Trimming these buds sucked. I usually like to remove as much leaf material from the buds as is reasonably possible, but with JP, the buds are made up of mostly leaf material. When the leaves are removed most of buds are just larf. Dont get me wrong, these buds are covered in frost, more so than the Doc, but there is a lot of leaf.

Here is a pic of some of the best Jelly Pie buds and just random Doc buds. Hopefully the pic illustrates what I am talking about. JP on the left, Doc on the right.


Oh, the 2 JP harvested from the left side of the side of the cab (still one more left to trim) yielded 60 grams vs 151 for the best Doc. There is probably another 30 grams of JP still to trim and the same amount of my Doc#2. So anyway, JP is very pretty and smells nice but doesn't yield and is larfy AF.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 3, 2020)

Great info and analysis. Thanks BGT. I don't think I have any Doc Holiday. I do have several packs of Jelly Pie. A friend just started some JP. I'll remember this and report back. I can't do any pheno hunts for a while. I was able to transfer some extra med cards from outdoor growers who weren't using them during the winter to do my larger pheno hunt. Now, it's back to a much smaller subset.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Mar 3, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Great info and analysis. Thanks BGT. I don't think I have any Doc Holiday. I do have several packs of Jelly Pie. A friend just started some JP. I'll remember this and report back. I can't do any pheno hunts for a while. I was able to transfer some extra med cards from outdoor growers who weren't using them during the winter to do my larger pheno hunt. Now, it's back to a much smaller subset.


I mentioned 2 phenos of JP. The second pheno is similar in structure to the first, but does have more purpling in the leaves and buds. They are both crazy sticky and frosty with great smelling buds though, but I donated a lot of larfy JP buds to the hash pile. It should make very good hash.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 4, 2020)

@Nizza

The "SourCookies" are doing great but she Grows litte smaller than the "Icecreampunsh" but that's a diffrent Genetics so no wonder.

Today i do some "low stress training" on all my Plants. The SC are in the Middle


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yes, you might get some fire out of his seeds.
> 
> If you recall, I tried to germinate a pack of bridezilla and only 2 of them cracked. One died soon after, and I was ridiculed and told that I was clueless.
> Lots of people had the same problem with his seeds.
> ...


You guys think he makes different strains in the same room???
Well damn, youd get a hosh-posh of genetics. Often times some of the most illest ish. Lil a diss, lila dat. Definitely not what i thought i was purchasing if that's the case. Lucky for me I'm just looking for keepers poeple like. 
Maybe why my x2 BrideZillas were totally different? Bout to find out. Got 4 more from seed ready to go. 
As for you guys not being able to germ them, i had NO Problems. Very Vigorous too.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> You guys think he makes different strains in the same room???
> Well damn, youd get a hosh-posh of genetics.
> 
> As for you guys not being able to germ them, i had NO Problems. Very Vigorous too.


You get a host-posh of genetics when your buying F1 seeds; especially the larger your pheno hunt as your more likely to find rarer/recessive traits. Even among stabilized seed strains, I find the larger the pheno hunt the better. You're less likely to find something out of the ordinary with a stabilized seed line, but you can always find one that outshines all the others. The purple Stardawg has what appears to be some nice, rarer traits. I've found some to be grape leaning odor and tart leaning in taste. I've found a grape pheno in Sex Panther, Golden Nugget, Copper Chem and Cake n Chem, but I've only found two with other traits worthy of keeping. So many keepers overall that you get real picky or you end up filling your veg room with moms, lol. Gotta be ruthless and kill some bitches. Like you, I've had a very high germination rate.


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 5, 2020)

CakeNchem day 61


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> CakeNchem day 61View attachment 4496442


Very Nice!!!
With results like these, from what i grew & what i see from others, how can you knock GPS? 
1/2 the price of other seed companies most times, absolute Bomb in every pack it seams. They give a nice description, have legit pics for most strains from us. Take care of you if you need it. Quick delivery. To me GPS stood out from the rest where when i went to other seed bank sites, they were brief, scarce on info., no pics, no descriptions or crap. No tutorials for newbs, no direct phone #, no reviews, limited strain info. Ect.... So, for those reasons alone combined with the High-End bud i see here, i think I'll take my chances with GPS. 

Ok, let's say there is some rogue pollen occasionally. It doesn't effect the whole pack of seeds & you may end up with the Exotic, Exotic, Oooooowiiiiee!!!
All the strains he's breeding are bad ass so if one happen to cross into a few of my beans then The more Power to me.
Unless a male hits my Femms then we got issues. I count on the fems being just that.
Hopefully a separate room is dedicated to fems.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 5, 2020)

Vicorbett said:


> CakeNchem day 61View attachment 4496442


Nice job!


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Very Nice!!!
> With results like these, from what i grew & what i see from others, how can you knock GPS?
> 1/2 the price of other seed companies most times, absolute Bomb in every pack it seams. They give a nice description, have legit pics for most strains from us. Take care of you if you need it. Quick delivery. To me GPS stood out from the rest where when i went to other seed bank sites, they were brief, scarce on info., no pics, no descriptions or crap. No tutorials for newbs, no direct phone #, no reviews, limited strain info. Ect.... So, for those reasons alone combined with the High-End bud i see here, i think I'll take my chances with GPS.
> 
> ...


I've always had great luck with GPS-my outdoor herb blows doors on dispensary nugs.
City Slicker


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> I've always had great luck with GPS-my outdoor herb blows doors on dispensary nugs.
> City Slicker


I'd say soooo! Very Nice!


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2020)

BrideZilla another rerun, smells like sweet candy or something, very very pleasant smell


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> BrideZilla another rerun, smells like sweet candy or something, very very pleasant smell
> View attachment 4496581View attachment 4496582


Can i get a bud close up pls? How many wks in a about? Thank you! 
Bout to GPS flower now. Right side back 4 are all new BrideZillas. Big Bitches. Front 2. Middle & right are SundaeStallions. Far back middle is nice BountyHunter, left side besides the short one in the left corner are x2 BrideZillas that i cloned from last runs keeper & x2 FuelBomb (a buddies Hybrid). 
The lil one is GirlsGoneWild & the Middle, center tray is a GG#4 we call the Diesel Edition. (Closest i could find to the original cut). 
X3 Trellis's this time, wall-wall. 
Fingers crossed on Hermie watch!


----------



## Cptn (Mar 5, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> You get a *host-posh* of genetics when your buying *F1 seeds; especially the larger your pheno hunt as your more likely to find rarer/recessive traits*. Even among stabilized seed strains, I find the larger the pheno hunt the better. You're less likely to find something out of the ordinary with a stabilized seed line, but you can always find one that outshines all the others. The purple Stardawg has what appears to be some nice, rarer traits. I've found some to be grape leaning odor and tart leaning in taste. I've found a grape pheno in *Sex Panther*, Golden Nugget, Copper Chem and Cake n Chem, but I've only found two with other traits worthy of keeping. So many keepers overall that you get real picky or you end up filling your veg room with moms, lol. Gotta be ruthless and kill some bitches. Like you, I've had a very high germination rate.


A few comments here Fluff . . .
It's "Hodge-Podge", not host-posh
Recessive traits in F1's? Almost zero. Unexpected results? Sure, especially if you don't know the 2 parents very well. But not recessive traits. It's genetics and math. F1's combine dominant traits from both parents almost exclusively. Hence "Hybrid Vigor." Recessive traits show up in F2's or later.
"Sex Panther" . . . what is this? I can't find a greenpoint line with that name.

Thanks


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Can i get a bud close up pls? How many wks in a about? Thank you!
> Bout to GPS flower now. Right side back 4 are all new BrideZillas. Big Bitches. Front 2. Middle & right are SundaeStallions. Far back middle is nice BountyHunter, left side besides the short one in the left corner are x2 BrideZillas that i cloned from last runs keeper & x2 FuelBomb (a buddies Hybrid).
> The lil one is GirlsGoneWild & the Middle, center tray is a GG#4 we call the Diesel Edition. (Closest i could find to the original cut).
> X3 Trellis's this time, wall-wall.
> ...


Whoa, you have like 4 different types of LEDs. Guess you’d be the right person to ask, what’s your favorite LED?


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Whoa, you have like 4 different types of LEDs. Guess you’d be the right person to ask, what’s your favorite LED?


Good timing to ask!
AMARE
I Have tried & own just about everything thats anything & the Amares have always outperformed them all. Especially with Bag-Appeal & Proper growth traits.
Especially their Bar-8.
LUV6 is in transit to me as we speak. Not on the web-site yet. Bunk web-site anyways. Their making a new one.

BAR-6 LUV: (Lightweight UVA) :
-660w Dimmable
-Samsung 301B & Oslon. SQ optional.
-x2 , 320w MW, Remote drivers for dimming Veg mode & Flower mode. Allowing for spectral blending of your choice.
Amare has the highest invested into thermal mngmt around. This translates to the diodes lasting longer then others & increases efficiency. Also,they are protected using high transparency, Gasgeted Glass. IP-66 , UL-880. They're the first 2.7 umol/J fixture that started that Fad.

25% off on Pre-Orders = 975

Everything I've grown from GPS is a Monster so the 3rd trellis is in place this time.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Good timing to ask!
> AMARE
> I Have tried & own just about everything thats anything & the Amares have always outperformed them all. Especially with Bag-Appeal & Proper growth traits.
> Especially their Bar-8.
> ...


Never heard of em. I'll check it out.


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Good timing to ask!
> AMARE
> I Have tried & own just about everything thats anything & the Amares have always outperformed them all. Especially with Bag-Appeal & Proper growth traits.
> Especially their Bar-8.
> ...


You should probably become a sales rep, because they should pay you for that kinda info. .


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> You should probably become a sales rep, because they should pay you for that kinda info. .


Naw, just trying to inform & help at the same time. Lotta options out there. Can get mind boggling .


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 5, 2020)

*Black Banana Cookies *


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 5, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> copper chem
> View attachment 4490080
> week 8


That's a sweet lookin girl


----------



## killakanna (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Naw, just trying to inform & help at the same time. Lotta options out there. Can get mind boggling .


I feel like they’re a bit out of my price range with the e680 from Growers Choice at 899 @ some places, and HLG’s 650 comin out soon


----------



## Vicorbett (Mar 5, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Very Nice!!!
> For sure! How can you argue with finding a keeper or two in almost every cross. Average under $30 per pack ...auction days. I always got more males than females so the 2 cakenchem keepers came from maybe 5 girls. One pic used to represent on the site they’re both top notch  I’m still hunting through gps packs,
> happy hunting to you sir


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 5, 2020)

Purple Dream just flipped to flower.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 5, 2020)

Cptn said:


> A few comments here Fluff . . .
> It's "Hodge-Podge", not host-posh
> Recessive traits in F1's? Almost zero. Unexpected results? Sure, especially if you don't know the 2 parents very well. But not recessive traits. It's genetics and math. F1's combine dominant traits from both parents almost exclusively. Hence "Hybrid Vigor." Recessive traits show up in F2's or later.
> "Sex Panther" . . . what is this? I can't find a greenpoint line with that name.
> ...


Lol, the other poster used "hosh-posh" in their comment. Instead of being a twat, I just used the same terminology though autocorrect made it host-posh. Not going to argue with you, but I won't call it "hybrid vigor" when some are weak/unhealthy, low yielders, etc, etc. Call it whatever you want. Don't want to call it "recessive"... call it rare, hidden, or whatever you want. I can only speak from experience but that's obviously not a scientific fact.

Sex Panther... 60% of the time, it works every time. I meant Jamoka.


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 5, 2020)

killakanna said:


> I feel like they’re a bit out of my price range with the e680 from Growers Choice at 899 @ some places, and HLG’s 650 comin out soon


Its 975 . 25% off Pre-Orders.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 6, 2020)

Litte defoliation on Day 6 of Flower


----------



## joeko420 (Mar 6, 2020)

Three Catalina Wine Mixers (SS Sherb x PP) shown.
Day 4 of Flower and I'm stoked. Incredibly healthy plants.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Mar 6, 2020)

GMO Cake in week 7.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 6, 2020)

Cptn said:


> A few comments here Fluff . . .
> It's "Hodge-Podge", not host-posh
> Recessive traits in F1's? Almost zero. Unexpected results? Sure, especially if you don't know the 2 parents very well. But not recessive traits. It's genetics and math. F1's combine dominant traits from both parents almost exclusively. Hence "Hybrid Vigor." Recessive traits show up in F2's or later.
> "Sex Panther" . . . what is this? I can't find a greenpoint line with that name.
> ...


Do you find pheno variance to any degree in GPS feminized seeds? Just wondering if my Purple Cake would display variety from seed to seed. I usually grow regular seeds-thank you!


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 6, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Do you find pheno variance to any degree in GPS feminized seeds? Just wondering if my Purple Cake would display variety from seed to seed. I usually grow regular seeds-thank you!


Just as much as any F1.


----------



## hybridway2 (Mar 6, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Do you find pheno variance to any degree in GPS feminized seeds? Just wondering if my Purple Cake would display variety from seed to seed. I usually grow regular seeds-thank you!


I did.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 6, 2020)

Just put 6 Hickok Haze into flower tent. All very similar with very wide leaves and strong stems. Didn’t quite expect this look from anything called Haze.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 7, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Its 975 . 25% off Pre-Orders.


How you doing I wanted to ask a few questions concerning the LEDs you are using. number one do you veg and flower with them? number two how does the quality stack up against MH lights and HPS lights? and number three how manageable is the heat the temperature from those lights as far as using LED? I'm very new to that and I'm looking to make a change because of heat problems and such and such so if you could please get back with me thank you


----------



## SIRE (Mar 7, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> *End of March Tester Signups (Feminized)*
> You must be a subscriber to the Greenpoint Gazette (the email list) to signup.​
> Banana Punch (*Banana Kush* x Purple Punch)
> Fruit Punch (*Clementine* x Purple Punch)
> ...


Hey GU what's the difference between purple chem 4 and purple chem? I just ordered the purple cam with the women's History Day coupon yesterday but now the site says the purple chem is out of stock so I hope that means my order actually went through and then it ran out but I don't know. And are the ones you just listed the only new strains you're bringing back to the menu or are there any more plus are there going to be any regular seeds cuz all those were feminized?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 7, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Do you find pheno variance to any degree in GPS feminized seeds? Just wondering if my Purple Cake would display variety from seed to seed. I usually grow regular seeds-thank you!


Yes. A good example, if you have the time, is too look at my Cake n Chem pics. 14 Females. Some look very chemish showing the Stardawg genetics, some look more Wedding Cake, and some are a hybrid of both. Pretty even blend with that run. I've done smaller one pack hunts for which I thought the female was a bit more dominant, but one pack is such a small sample size. I've been very happy with every pack I've run, and all gave me some varieties without thinking, "hey, why does look completely different than either of the two parents."


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 7, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yes. A good example, if you have the time, is too look at my Cake n Chem pics. 14 Females. Some look very chemish showing the Stardawg genetics, some look more Wedding Cake, and some are a hybrid of both. Pretty even blend with that run. I've done smaller one pack hunts for which I thought the female was a bit more dominant, but one pack is such a small sample size. I've been very happy with every pack I've run, and all gave me some varieties without thinking, "hey, why does look complete different than any of the two parents."


Oh shit, man. @santacruztodd I'm sorry. I was referring to reg seeds. I misread your statement. My bad. Disregard my post as I haven't grown feminized, and I'm not very familiar with feminized in general.


----------



## Cptn (Mar 7, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Do you find pheno variance to any degree in GPS feminized seeds? Just wondering if my Purple Cake would display variety from seed to seed. I usually grow regular seeds-thank you!


Hi Todd,
A feminized F1 hybrid made using a genetically different reversed female for pollen is the same as a regular F1 hybrid WRT pheno expressions.
You typically see ~25% offspring that favor one of the 2 parents and about 50% that show some combination of dominant traits from both.

Any recessive genes in the DNA of the parents will be masked by dominant genes at the same loci unless they have the recessive gene in both strands (when a seed is made, it combines a copy of the DNA from each parent to make the DNA in the seed.)

Here is a simplified example:
If you have a hybrid made with 2 plants that are true breeding for their different leaf traits, a wide leaf parent (WW) and a narrow leaf parent (nn), where wide leaves are dominant (W) and narrow leaves are recessive (n), all offspring with be (Wn) for the leaf width trait.
Because the Wide leaf trait is dominant, it will mask the narrow leaf trait even though the offspring all contain the gene for that expression.
So, all the F1's will be wide leaf.

When you make F2's, the genetics (Wn) combine to create the following possible combinations for that trait

Wide leaf expression:
WW
Wn

Narrow Leaf expression:
nn

The WW and nn combinations were impossible in the F1 generation with true breeding parents.
Recessive traits only express themselves when they occupy both sides of the chromosome pair.

I hope this helps.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 8, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Purple Chem is Star Dawg x Purple Punch
> Purple Chem 4 is Chem 4 x Purple Punch
> 
> yes your order is safe if you were able to checkout.
> ...


Don't mean to pry but would you happen to have the name of the new strains due to be released at 420


----------



## SIRE (Mar 8, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Hi Todd,
> A feminized F1 hybrid made using a genetically different reversed female for pollen is the same as a regular F1 hybrid WRT pheno expressions.
> You typically see ~25% offspring that favor one of the 2 parents and about 50% that show some combination of dominant traits from both.
> 
> ...


I understand the process of dominant genes with an F1 and the difference it would make with an F 2 but what would constitute a breeding parent to be an F1 opposed to being an F2 and what exactly is an s-1


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 8, 2020)

SIRE said:


> I understand the process of dominant genes with an F1 and the difference it would make with an F 2 but what would constitute a breeding parent to be an F1 opposed to being an F2 and what exactly is an s-1


A f1 is the first gen of a cross of two different lines , f2 is the second generation of the cross etc. 

A parent would be a f1 if it was the first gen of the cross that created the parent. 

A S1 is a female polinated with its own pollen.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 8, 2020)

The F stands for filial. Which is denoting the generation or generations after the parental generation. F2 is two generations from original parentage.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 8, 2020)

What kind of flowering times do the femanized purple punch crosses have ? Specifically the pebble punch ?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 9, 2020)

Iron horse coming out ofnthe gate strong. Love the look of them.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 9, 2020)

Tombstone






^^^^^^ this one is my favourite with an almost creamy lemon lime smell

^^^^^^^^^ this one is a crazy chem smelling pheno. Eucalyptus, lemon and burnt rubber.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 9, 2020)

I throw 1 "Ice cream" out of my tent she was the weakest and I only want Strong Plants so 3 x "uce cream" left with 1 x "Sour Cookies" all 4 Plants now very Healthy.


----------



## HolyAngel (Mar 9, 2020)

Anyone pop the purple mac's yet? I just soaked one for 12 hours and put her in the root riot like 2 days ago and just waiting to see if she pops up. Planning to run one of those and a Russian Snow from Vision Seeds but may end up running two of the Russian's if this one doesn't pop. Got hope tho! Will try again later either way if she doesn't, just lookin for some sexy pics. didn't see anything on the search..

edit: That Purple Mac popped right up with two leaves ready to go by the time I checked tonight. She beat the Russian Snow that I saw coming up this morning, that one still hasn't broken the surface. Nothing to worry about here it seems ^^


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 9, 2020)

My lone greenpoint plant 
Purple dream in the front right.
Looking like a blue dream sativa leaner to me. 
6 days since flip.


----------



## Turpman (Mar 9, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Anyone pop the purple mac's yet? I just soaked one for 12 hours and put her in the root riot like 2 days ago and just waiting to see if she pops up. Planning to run one of those and a Russian Snow from Vision Seeds but may end up running two of the Russian's if this one doesn't pop. Got hope tho! Will try again later either way if she doesn't, just lookin for some sexy pics. didn't see anything on the search..
> 
> edit: That Purple Mac popped right up with two leaves ready to go by the time I checked tonight. She beat the Russian Snow that I saw coming up this morning, that one still hasn't broken the surface. Nothing to worry about here it seems ^^


1 of 3 PPMAC have one pretty stunted but growing and the other looks
Like it’s taking the purple side. I think this one has the Mac look.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 9, 2020)

Purple Chem buds coming soon.... 
(2 on the right)
Flipped the timer to 12/12 yesterday


----------



## gwheels (Mar 10, 2020)

Purple Punch flowering in a tent.

Oil Slick in a 7 gallon pot of coco and perlite. A few more cuts and she will go in flower.

And this is what its all about. Wedding Dub...cured for a month in a vac seal...smells like fruit punch and works like a freight train.
Dubstep, Purple Punch, GG4, Topanga and Wedding Night are all on the go. Should be some great frosty harvests coming up.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2020)

6 Hickok Haze 5 days in flower, all alike, all green, all growing and lovin my old old Optic 120 3500k. Leaves are wide and stems very strong hope for at least a couple girls. These have been easy so far.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 10, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Purple Chem buds coming soon....
> (2 on the right)
> Flipped the timer to 12/12 yesterday
> View attachment 4500673


I'm actually staying tuned in to your grow I just purchased some purple chem beans from Greenpoint I see you just went into flowering what can you tell me about vegging how long did you veg for it and is it a huge eater


----------



## Fiete (Mar 10, 2020)

Some Nice Night Shots of 4 Plants... 
Heads 6/9 Formular working Fantastic.

There is a lot of Strech coming they all not throwing out Pistols maybe 30cm Strech Holy.. 



Sour Cookies 


Down on the Right the Sour Cookies


----------



## tehdansauce (Mar 10, 2020)

3 hickock haze females 12 hour from seed. All in same small dwc. One clearly doesn’t like eating as much as the others. All potential keepers. Will be interesting on how long these do go


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 10, 2020)

SIRE said:


> I'm actually staying tuned in to your grow I just purchased some purple chem beans from Greenpoint I see you just went into flowering what can you tell me about vegging how long did you veg for it and is it a huge eater


The purple chem in back was vegged for 47 days and one in front is a week younger so 40 days on it. They seem to be moderate to heavy feeders which makes sense because there are very vigorous. I'm using the aggressive feed schedule with my nutes and they seem to love it while others have minor tip burn. A plants appetite is largely based on environment as well as genetic factors though so keep that in mind. How strong your lights are, how much wind, co2 levels, VPD etc. These things will make them more or less hungry depending on what those variables are in your garden.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 10, 2020)

tehdansauce said:


> 3 hickock haze females 12 hour from seed. All in same small dwc. One clearly doesn’t like eating as much as the others. All potential keepers. Will be interesting on how long these do go


----------



## coppershot (Mar 10, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> View attachment 4501328


 YES!!!!!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 10, 2020)

tehdansauce said:


> 3 hickock haze females 12 hour from seed. All in same small dwc. One clearly doesn’t like eating as much as the others. All potential keepers. Will be interesting on how long these do go


Looking good. Keep us posted. Thx.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 10, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum clone, not the runt I revegged. This one has a sweet chem gum blend in flavor, slight anise in there somewhere too.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 10, 2020)

coppershot said:


> YES!!!!!!


TPB fan too eh?


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Mar 11, 2020)

Upon throughly inspecting my flowering room in week 8 for mold and male sacs, my S1 Purple Punch showed what seemed like a tiny moldy male flower on a smaller lower bud. As soon as I probed it with a qtip submerged in peroxide and water dilution, I found two fully developed seeds. I also noticed a couple beans on another lower branch site in the same tree. Hopefully the harvest isnt laced with seeds. First time running GPS fems (I usually do copper chem regs) and first time having this issue.Just thought I should share.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 11, 2020)

I heard DubStep may come back if there is enough demand....she is a beauty. A-Dub X Stardawg Corey Haim Cut....a real face melter..Solid massive yields of fat juicy buds...i kept 1 seed in case of emergencies and the rest are in process.

Day 33 Purple Punch...exuding grape aromas this early...i hope those clones catch!


----------



## 2easy (Mar 12, 2020)

Tombstone. She's a wee bit stretchy but damn I'm liking what I'm seeing


----------



## SIRE (Mar 12, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> The purple chem in back was vegged for 47 days and one in front is a week younger so 40 days on it. They seem to be moderate to heavy feeders which makes sense because there are very vigorous. I'm using the aggressive feed schedule with my nutes and they seem to love it while others have minor tip burn. A plants appetite is largely based on environment as well as genetic factors though so keep that in mind. How strong your lights are, how much wind, co2 levels, VPD etc. These things will make them more or less hungry depending on what those variables are in your garden.


What's going on with you do you have an update on your purple chem and I also wanted to ask you when you had them in veg cuz one of them I think you said went for 47 days and the other one went for 44 days something along those lines did you train them at all high low stress training or topping pinching did you do anything


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 12, 2020)

BrideZilla In Final Ripen


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 13, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> BrideZilla In Final Ripen
> 
> View attachment 4502733


Loving the palms in the background, sweet photo dude


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 13, 2020)

SIRE said:


> What's going on with you do you have an update on your purple chem and I also wanted to ask you when you had them in veg cuz one of them I think you said went for 47 days and the other one went for 44 days something along those lines did you train them at all high low stress training or topping pinching did you do anything


Take a gander at my journal and you will have the answers you seek...


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 13, 2020)

Copper chem. Super soil fizzled out a little early on me but over all a pretty nice plant with a strong chem smell to it.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 13, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Take a gander at my journal and you will have the answers you seek...


Whats the link to your grow journal?


----------



## DonBrennon (Mar 13, 2020)

Black Banana Cookies [email protected] 53 days 12-12

Edit................I'd advise topping, trellis and light feed


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Mar 13, 2020)

GMO Cake ripening up at 62 days from 12/12


----------



## Eyezreallow (Mar 13, 2020)

AmericanGrower508 said:


> Great you are going to make me buy some Heisen seeds just to prove you wrong.


I sowed all 6 of the GMOozy pack last summer - they were very strong and healthy, loved the sun and 18L containers with regular cheap potting soil.

Awesome awesome resin! Absolutely some of the best plants and resin I've ever had - very chemical/solvents/fuels/vinegar/sulphur, nut'y, halitosis, more or less extreme cat piss, sour diesel chem cookies, peanuts/mint/diesel and sweet hazelnut lime cookies - each of these descriptions are a different phenotype of Gmoozy.

Proper medicated high, but be ready to sometimes not have proper motorskills, strong stoner stuff with a potent and interesting head, it reminds me of something hazy or tropical in the head effect. 

Healthy stretch also, likes to be pinched a lot.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 14, 2020)

Day 13 of Bloom

Looking freaking Awesome


----------



## gwheels (Mar 14, 2020)

Purple Punch #2 day 30 of 12 12 under 3k boards with 660nm
The sweet grape smell is starting to come on now. Should be a beauty.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

8 days and looks like I may get a couple girls or so out of 6 Hickok Haze. Cullen 1 boy so far, very vigorous from the start with 3 a little stretchier. All sporting wide thick leaves with rounded edges on serrations.

Related: 6 Copper Chem F3s are up in red Solos and have shot upward about 2 1/2”. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Tlarss (Mar 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 8 days and looks like I may get a couple girls or so out of 6 Hickok Haze. Cullen 1 boy so far, very vigorous from the start with 3 a little stretchier. All sporting wide thick leaves with rounded edges on serrations.
> 
> Related: 6 Copper Chem F3s are up in red Solos and have shot upward about 2 1/2”. This is gonna be fun!


Who brought the copper chem to F3 and how can I get some? Lmao


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2020)

These are from F2s from @Amos Otis some time ago now, still have a few F2s. They are kept here.


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 14, 2020)

The little dainty girl front right is purple dream. She is surrounded by Cannaventure gear. Have her in 5 gal fabric pot with ffof. 10 days flowering so I have introduced a 7-800 ppm feeding every other watering. Cheers.


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 15, 2020)

Tomahawk Day 50


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 15, 2020)

Buck5050 said:


> Tomahawk Day 50
> View attachment 4505048


Get ready for potency.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Get ready for potency.


Agreed


----------



## 2easy (Mar 16, 2020)

@hillbill I know you have grown cali cannon and i think you mentioned growing tombstone.

How did you find the tombstone compared to the cali cannon?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 16, 2020)

I did Tomahawk, not Tombstone and found it to be excellent and easy to grow. Very potent. California Cannon is a beast of a hammer, not easily used in the daytime.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 16, 2020)

Has anyone grown out Stardawg F2 yet?


----------



## 2easy (Mar 16, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I did Tomahawk, not Tombstone and found it to be excellent and easy to grow. Very potent. California Cannon is a beast of a hammer, not easily used in the daytime.


Ah bummer. I liked my call cannon . So far tombstone is looking better to me I was hoping for a comparison. I guess i will have to wait and see for myself


----------



## Fiete (Mar 16, 2020)

Day 17

Looking like they Strech a few Days than Entering the Bloom Mode. All of them are looking Great!


----------



## deno (Mar 17, 2020)

Snake Oil - was a little leafy, i thought. Might be me. Really nice purple colors.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Mar 17, 2020)

copper chem week 9.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2020)

Enjoying a little Copper Chem f2 in my Underdog right now at 7:03 AM!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Enjoying a little Copper Chem f2 in my Underdog right now at 7:03 AM!


I'm enjoying some copper chem this morning. 
One pheno is fruity and makes a nice daytime smoke. 
Mostly lemon with a chem twist. Not overpowering and works great for clearing my sinuses.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 18, 2020)

I crossed made a Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 that is very strong and potent


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I crossed made a Black Triangle x Copper Chem f2 that is very strong and potent


It's a long story but gorilla wreck plants really don't like being moved when they should be sleeping. (yes, they hermed)

Apparently I didn't catch it in time so now I've got Gorilla Wreck +

copper chem (3 phenos) 
Booger (previous chuck, 3 phenos)
Gorilla Wreck (F2?)
Bridezilla 

Hermie GW plants got tossed but not before they "got around"...


----------



## 710slickxx (Mar 18, 2020)

gwheels said:


> What does your GMO cake smell like?
> 
> and...Happy Birthday Gu~!


Running gmo cake right now and it smells like straight sugar


----------



## Buck5050 (Mar 18, 2020)

Tomahawk Day 55. Second Run


----------



## Fiete (Mar 19, 2020)

All 4 Plants are reaching the End of her Streching Mode no sign of any art of Herm! I do a lot of leaf defoliation it is a must to to to give lower nodes the opportunity to producing flowers.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 20, 2020)

What's up all!! Been a bit... here we have Full moon fever (front left), Eagle Scout #1 & #2 (front center/right), Chinook haze (back left), and Hickoc haze (back right). Day 14 12/12:


----------



## Fiete (Mar 21, 2020)

Beginning of 3 Week of Flowing


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

3/6 Hickok Haze at 14 days confirmed girls! All are bushy and have wide leaves and been vigorous from the start.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 21, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3/6 Hickok Haze at 14 days confirmed girls! All are bushy and have wide leaves and been vigorous from the start.


They like their N in early flower, I have just learned!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 21, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> They like their N in early flower, I have just learned!


ROLS here, they thrive now


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 21, 2020)

Eagle Scout Scrog


----------



## Omkarananda (Mar 21, 2020)

Jelly Pie 5 weeks from 12/12. My hand smells like grape gum after I touch the leaves to move it or trim it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2020)

This is my runt bodega bubblegum from last round all revegged and flowering a 2nd time. About to put rooted clones in soil.

She isn't such a runt this time around. She was originally just gonna get pollinated by my lvtk cut but now I think I'll leave a little unseeded for smoke because its top notch. Blew the other 3 phenos away.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 23, 2020)

Purple punch day 47. Amber showing up. She is in the final week. She smells like grape candy


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 23, 2020)

Nizza said:


> So far not too happy with my cherry wine f2's. Out of 4 , 3 made it and only 1 is growing normally.1 doa, 1 only threw out cotyledons, with no other growth. I am seeing what happens lol..the other one is very runted, and the last one is OK and starting to take off. The seeds all looked very small and white colored which usually they are darker.. They also took alot longer to germinate. So far all the beans I've planted from GPS is about 9/10 germ rate with maybe 1 runt and much faster growth and vigor. This pack seems like a dud
> 
> Wondering who else here has had any experience with the cherry wine f2's. I have 6 left in my pack not sure if its worth the effort to even try.
> They aren't fem either so the one that pulled through might just be a male..
> ...


I bought some Cherry Wine F2 seeds from them in November but just got around to germinating 4 of them. After 48hrs of soaking only one was showing a small taproot. After 72hrs of soaking a second seed split but had not produced a taproot. The first one that produced a taproot sprouted on day 4, the one that took 72 hours to split open sprouted yesterday (after 5 days of soaking), and as of today (day 6) one of the remaining two is showing a taproot. So in short, after 6 days of soaking, two of 4 have sprouted and I'm hoping one more will sprout. The one seed that hasn't popped looks like it never will and is turning black. I've attached a picture of how mine look as of this morning. The other seeds I got from them in the same order (Topanga Wedding & Banana Orange Daiquiri) had a 100% germination after 24-36 hours.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 23, 2020)

Working out this PC muscle, 1:1
Had some trouble with pests in the soil, but growing steadily.

~k0rps


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2020)

k0rps said:


> View attachment 4511656
> 
> Working out this PC muscle, 1:1
> Had some trouble with pests in the soil, but growing steadily.
> ...


thrips


----------



## Fiete (Mar 24, 2020)

Day 25 for my 3 x "Ice cream punch" and 1 x "sour cookies" 

The End of the Strech is near... I see some tiny frost Spots xD


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Day 25


They look closer to day 14 then 25. Nevertheless, they look good and you have come a long way with them! I am very interested in seeing how these turn out.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> They look closer to day 14 then 25. Nevertheless, they look good and you have come a long way with them! I am very interested in seeing how these turn out.


I think a lot of people, including myself, start counting the flower days far to early. I've been growing for over two years and just recently realized that I shouldn't start counting days of flower for 1-2 weeks after flipping the light sechedule.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 24, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I think a lot of people, including myself, start counting the flower days far to early. I've been growing for over two years and just recently realized that I shouldn't start counting days of flower for 1-2 weeks after flipping the light sechedule.


LMFAO


Dude. That's how you're supposed to count, from flip.

Edit: let me explain. Counting from the onset of flower development is subjective and open to interpretation, hence its not a reliable baseline. While counting from flip gives you a definitive baseline to start from.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 24, 2020)

coppershot said:


> They look closer to day 14 then 25. Nevertheless, they look good and you have come a long way with them! I am very interested in seeing how these turn out.


. 


They are 25 Day's in Flower some Plants go earlyer in but here all 4 looks similar.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> LMFAO
> 
> 
> Dude. That's how you're supposed to count, from flip.
> ...


Is starting the count at flip really anymore reliable of a baseline, though? To me, that sounds a lot like saying people should start counting veg as soon as the seed sprouts so everyone has the same baseline. The reason why I think starting the count a week or two after flip is because of the fact that every plant I've ever grown usually takes 2 weeks longer to finish than the breeder recommends and it is also recommended to feed both "veg" and "flower" nutrients for 1-2 weeks from the flip. If people should count flower at the flip, then how would that work for people who use 12/12 from seed? I just think a lot of us have been counting from the wrong point, especially since breeders seem to count from the first sign of flowering, but I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their method.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 24, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Is starting the count at flip really anymore reliable of a baseline, though? To me, that sounds a lot like saying people should start counting veg as soon as the seed sprouts so everyone has the same baseline. The reason why I think starting the count a week or two after flip is because of the fact that every plant I've ever grown usually takes 2 weeks longer to finish than the breeder recommends and it is also recommended to feed both "veg" and "flower" nutrients for 1-2 weeks from the flip. If people should count flower at the flip, then how would that work for people who use 12/12 from seed? I just think a lot of us have been counting from the wrong point, especially since breeders seem to count from the first sign of flowering, but I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their method.



The counting stuff gives us a baseline, not the real truth when the Plant is ready. The End of the Strech is a good sign to count.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 24, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Is starting the count at flip really anymore reliable of a baseline, though? To me, that sounds a lot like saying people should start counting veg as soon as the seed sprouts so everyone has the same baseline. The reason why I think starting the count a week or two after flip is because of the fact that every plant I've ever grown usually takes 2 weeks longer to finish than the breeder recommends and it is also recommended to feed both "veg" and "flower" nutrients for 1-2 weeks from the flip. If people should count flower at the flip, then how would that work for people who use 12/12 from seed? I just think a lot of us have been counting from the wrong point, especially since breeders seem to count from the first sign of flowering, but I'm not trying to convince anyone to change their method.


What breeders count from that? Gromer and others have openly stated it's from the light flip not first onset of flowers. 

12/12 from seed is the same thing but you should add an additional 2 weeks to count for the seedling stage


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 24, 2020)

Fiete said:


> The counting stuff gives us a baseline, not the real truth when the Plant is ready. The End of the Strech is a good sign to count.


I totally understand that, and I always decide when to harvest by how the plants look.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> What breeders count from that? Gromer and others have openly stated it's from the light flip not first onset of flowers.
> 
> 12/12 from seed is the same thing but you should add an additional 2 weeks to count for the seedling stage


I'd have to find where I read that but I read a thread awhile back where some breeders chimed in and they said that they start counting from when the plants are in a 12/12 cycle and the first pistils are showing. So, for example: If the plant is showing pistils when in veg then they start counting right at the flip. If the plant isn't in preflower when they flip, then they start the count once the plant starts throwing pistils.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 24, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I think a lot of people, including myself, start counting the flower days far to early. I've been growing for over two years and just recently realized that I shouldn't start counting days of flower for 1-2 weeks after flipping the light sechedule.


you count from flip to 12-12 light cycle. 12-12 from seed takes longer because the plant isn’t mature, but when flowering a sexually mature plant, you count from flip to 12-12 light cycle


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice pheno of the Purple MAC-this one is a tester for the summer crop.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 24, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I'd have to find where I read that but I read a thread awhile back where some breeders chimed in and they said that they start counting from when the plants are in a 12/12 cycle and the first pistils are showing. So, for example: If the plant is showing pistils when in veg then they start counting right at the flip. If the plant isn't in preflower when they flip, then they start the count once the plant starts throwing pistils.



Interesting, my plants wasn't in preflower stage so that's why she toke litte bit longer.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 24, 2020)

Dudes I didn't mean to start an argument on the subject. My apologies. I just didnt want him to count 8 weeks from the flip and chop them.


----------



## Snoopy808 (Mar 24, 2020)

Fuck Gu hes a fraud. There's way better choices for seeds other than GPS.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 24, 2020)

Snoopy808 said:


> Fuck Gu hes a fraud. There's way better choices for seeds other than GPS.



I have bought Seeds from Nirvana there Snow White and GSC. I can't wait to see my GPS results if this stuff is really special ore not.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 24, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Nice pheno of the Purple MAC-this one is a tester for the summer crop.
> View attachment 4512770


Looks nice, though slightly overfed.


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks nice, though slightly overfed.


Chunk my bad-when I was crafting the soil I used my outdoor ratio which has 1 extra part steer manure-good eye!


----------



## tehdansauce (Mar 25, 2020)

3 Hickok haze from seed roughly 8 weeks from lighting change. Overfed but not bad for the minimal effort put in.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 25, 2020)

tehdansauce said:


> 3 Hickok haze from seed roughly 8 weeks from lighting change. Overfed but not bad for the minimal effort put in.


Beautiful and looking to need more time than most. Like the bud structure on my Hazes and crosses. 3/6 of mine are girls at 19 days and vigorous and medium green in color. 2 above average size and one slightly smaller.

Have fun


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 25, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I totally understand that, and I always decide when to harvest by how the plants look.


Breeders have been know to stretch the truth on finish times. 
I take their suggested finish times with a grain of salt unless the strain has been thoroughly tested, which most, "breeders" have not done.


----------



## joeko420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Catalina Wine Mixer F25

Popped 3 seeds, all sharing 13 gallons of second cycle living soil.

No problems throughout the grow. All a bit different with great growth characteristics. 

Buds are growing FAST with a nice cadence to them.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 25, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Breeders have been know to stretch the truth on finish times.
> I take their suggested finish times with a grain of salt unless the strain has been thoroughly tested, which most, "breeders" have not done.


Which is also why we hear from time to time idiotic "new" ways to determine flowering time.

There is no argument. The day you go to 12-12 is the day you start counting flowering time to harvest. Period.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 25, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Which is also why we hear from time to time idiotic "new" ways to determine flowering time.
> 
> There is no argument. The day you go to 12-12 is the day you starting counting flowering time to harvest. Period.


I had no idea people were so passionate about when to start counting. Based on the responses I got by saying how I thought I may have been counting wrongly, you would've thought I asked if I should be flushing and defoliating in the same sentence. Just to clarify, I never suggested a "new" way to determine flower time. I simply asked if a lot of growers, including myself, have been starting the flower count at the wrong time.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 25, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I had no idea people were so passionate about when to start counting. Based on the responses I got by saying how I thought I may have been counting wrongly, you would've thought I asked if I should be flushing and defoliating in the same sentence. Just to clarify, I never suggested a "new" way to determine flower time. I simply asked if a lot of growers, including myself, have been starting the flower count at the wrong time.


Why flushing is for toilets??


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 25, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Which is also why we hear from time to time idiotic "new" ways to determine flowering time.
> 
> There is no argument. The day you go to 12-12 is the day you starting counting flowering time to harvest. Period.


I have a question for you..do you harvest according to breeders suggestion or when the plants look done...from the day of flip ?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 25, 2020)

all the fems on preorder?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 25, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I have a question for you..do you harvest according to breeders suggestion or when the plants look done...from the day of flip ?


Flip. Start counting days. Scope until all or nearly all trichs are milky with a few starting to show amber. Harvest. The days between the start of 12-12 to harvest date is your flowering time.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 25, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Flip. Start counting days. Scope until all or nearly all trichs are milky with a few starting to show amber. Harvest. The days between the start of 12-12 to harvest date is your flowering time.


Ok


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 25, 2020)

Fullmoon fever main stacking up, day 16 from flip.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Which is also why we hear from time to time idiotic "new" ways to determine flowering time.
> 
> There is no argument. The day you go to 12-12 is the day you start counting flowering time to harvest. Period.


Yeah, I never understood why anyone would do it different. if you were outdoors, you would have to guess, but indoors is all about control. One of the main benefits of growing indoors is knowing exactly when that switch was flipped.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Yeah, I never understood why anyone would do it different. if you were outdoors, you would have to guess, but indoors is all about control. One of the main benefits of growing indoors is knowing exactly when that switch was flipped.


I’ll explain why I initially brought this up.

A lot of people flip to flower at completely different stages, for various reasons, and I think it’s safe to say that a lot of people flip to flower before the plants reach sexual maturity.

The plants also don’t miraculously switch to flowering as soon as you make the switch and it takes a full day or two of the longer period of darkness for it to make the change.

Up until this point, I’ve done all soil grows with liquid nutrients from AN, but I’ve been preparing for my next group of plants, and wanted to try an all organic living soil setup this time to see the difference between that and how I have been growing. When I was reading their feeding guidelines I noticed they had a 1-2 week “transition period” where they recommended feeding for both veg and flower needs. When I saw that I just thought it made sense so I brought it up. I honesty had no idea it was such a hot topic and I have to admit that I got a good chuckle after being called an idiot for daring to ask about it.


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 26, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I’ll explain why I initially brought this up.
> 
> A lot of people flip to flower at completely different stages, for various reasons, and I think it’s safe to say that a lot of people flip to flower before the plants reach sexual maturity.
> 
> ...


i don’t even think I saw your post, and I don’t think it was a stupid question. My point was in a perpetual situation, two phenos of the same strain could be put into flower 2 weeks apart. If both strains finish at the same time, and have the same yield and quality. Based on the time spent in 12/12 it would be clear who the winner is. Based on observation it could possibly be a much closer race, or even close to a tie based on the observer. For me there are enough mistakes I can and do make without guessing.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 26, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> i don’t even think I saw your post, and I don’t think it was a stupid question. My point was in a perpetual situation, two phenos of the same strain could be put into flower 2 weeks apart. If both strains finish at the same time, and have the same yield and quality. Based on the time spent in 12/12 it would be clear who the winner is. Based on observation it could possibly be a much closer race, or even close to a tie based on the observer. For me there are enough mistakes I can and do make without guessing.


Oh, I wasn't accusing you of that, so I'm sorry if it came across that way. THIS is the post I was talking about.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 26, 2020)

Tombstone is a cracker of strain. Can't wait to harvest this.


----------



## loco41 (Mar 26, 2020)

some pictures of two sundance kids around 45 days since the flip. one plant in 3 gallon and the other is in a 2 gallon pot of homemade organic soil.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 26, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I got a good chuckle after being called an idiot for daring to ask about it.


As I was quickly glancing over the flowering time conversation, I didn't take notice to who started it and who said what on the topic; just as I just now had time to read this post. I didn't call anyone an idiot or any singular idea "idiotic" though it is true from time to time some idiotic ideas come up about judging flowering time. Mainly, these ideas come from breeders as a way to claim their flowering time is shorter than the standard flip date to harvest date. If a breeder can take two to three weeks of their flowering time on their sales page, they'll sell more seeds as the average person won't know about their new, personal, convoluted flowering methodology. I don't think you're idiot. I'm sorry you took it that way. Notice my reply was to a post that mentioned "breeders stretching the truth" as well. That being said, there is only one standard methodology for evaluating flowering time.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 26, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> As I was quickly glancing over the flowering time conversation, I didn't take notice to who started it and who said what on the topic; just as I just now had time to read this post. I didn't call anyone an idiot or any singular idea "idiotic" though it is true from time to time some idiotic ideas come up about judging flowering time. Mainly, these ideas come from breeders as a way to claim their flowering time is shorter than the standard flip date to harvest date. If a breeder can take two to three weeks of their flowering time on their sales page, they'll sell more seeds as the average person won't know about their new, personal, convoluted flowering methodology. I don't think you're idiot. I'm sorry you took it that way. Notice my reply was to a post that mentioned "breeders stretching the truth" as well. That being said, there is only one standard methodology for evaluating flowering time.


You'll get a different answer if you ask an outdoor grower. I think the standard for measuring is from first sign of flower until finished not actually from flip. This usually puts me spot on with most breeders times as well.

I always use that measure because it works for both outdoor and indoor whereas from flip only really works for indoor.

That's my 2 cents. I know. a lot of people will disagree. Such is the internet


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

2easy said:


> You'll get a different answer if you ask an outdoor grower. I think the standard for measuring is from first sign of flower until finished not actually from flip. This usually puts me spot on with most breeders times as well.
> 
> I always use that measure because it works for both outdoor and indoor whereas from flip only really works for indoor.
> 
> That's my 2 cents. I know. a lot of people will disagree. Such is the internet


Do outdoor growers discuss the flower times of their outdoor plants in terms of weeks to completion?
I've never met one that did.
Usually, it's what week in what month is she
done, that concerns an outdoor grower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Do outdoor growers discuss the flower times of their outdoor plants in terms of weeks to completion?
> I've never met one that did.
> Usually, it's what week in what month is she
> done, that concerns an outdoor grower.


This^


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Do outdoor growers discuss the flower times of their outdoor plants in terms of weeks to completion?
> I've never met one that did.
> Usually, it's what week in what month is she
> done, that concerns an outdoor grower.


Yeah I like to know how long it flowers because in some areas you can't flower longer flowering varieties before bad seasonal weather etc.

And yeah what month but breeders generally don't put what no th it will finish because it would be different in every climate and timezone


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

2easy said:


> Yeah I like to know how long it flowers because in some areas you can't flower longer flowering varieties before bad seasonal weather etc.
> 
> And yeah what month but breeders generally don't put what no th it will finish because it would be different in every climate and timezone


I think it will be different depending at what lattitude your growing.
Plants that finish on the 1st week of October in Southern California, will finish on the 3rd week of October in Seattle, because the days are longer the further North you go and the flowering cycle is triggered on a later date.
To further complicate matters for outdoor growers is the fact that 2 different strains can be finished in 9 weeks indoors, but those same two strains can have different trigger times to daylight for initiating flower and finish weeks apart from one another outdoors.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I think it will be different depending at what lattitude your growing.
> Plants that finish on the 1st week of October in Southern California, will finish on the 3rd week of October in Seattle, because the days are longer the further North you go and the flowering cycle is triggered on a later date.
> To further complicate matters for outdoor growers is the fact that 2 different strains can be finished in 9 weeks indoors, but those same two strains can have different trigger times to daylight for initiating flower and finish weeks apart from one another outdoors.


Yeah exactly what I was trying say. Complicated even further by my being in Australia.

So for me as someone who started growing outdoors as a teenager I always counted flowering times from when i could actually see the start of flower.

Old habits die hard


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 27, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> As I was quickly glancing over the flowering time conversation, I didn't take notice to who started it and who said what on the topic; just as I just now had time to read this post. I didn't call anyone an idiot or any singular idea "idiotic" though it is true from time to time some idiotic ideas come up about judging flowering time. Mainly, these ideas come from breeders as a way to claim their flowering time is shorter than the standard flip date to harvest date. If a breeder can take two to three weeks of their flowering time on their sales page, they'll sell more seeds as the average person won't know about their new, personal, convoluted flowering methodology. I don't think you're idiot. I'm sorry you took it that way. Notice my reply was to a post that mentioned "breeders stretching the truth" as well. That being said, there is only one standard methodology for evaluating flowering time.


Thanks for explaining that.


----------



## gwheels (Mar 27, 2020)

BioDiesel still stretching...this one will test your filtration. Very resiliant...very easy to clone..cut..clonex...coco.


----------



## soaked in sweat (Mar 27, 2020)

copper chem almost ready, just finished week 10


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's some Dried GMO cake that I've been trimming. I figured this quarantine period would be a perfect time to trim. Yielded roughly 8+/- ozs per plant in a few 5-7 gallon pots using an amended coco mix (Batch 64 Moonshine) and 480w led quantum boards. I hope you guys are well.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 27, 2020)

2easy said:


> Yeah exactly what I was trying say. Complicated even further by my being in Australia.
> 
> So for me as someone who started growing outdoors as a teenager I always counted flowering times from when i could actually see the start of flower.
> 
> Old habits die hard


I guess that makes sense then.
Do you get killing frosts in your location of Australia?
Seems like an incredible place to grow.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 27, 2020)

A lot of this seems silly to me because as people stated latitude, elevation, and climate will all make a difference in outdoor times. Any good outdoor grower understands his own parameters. Therefore, the easiest and best way for an outdoor grower to determine if a strain is right for him is by looking at the standard, indoor, flowering time methodology. It's easy and it's precise when tested and verified. Far more easier to determine then what other outdoor grower's might consider "start of flowering" and length of times due to different environments and latitudes. I guess I'm a dick, but besides some personal methodologies... meh.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I guess that makes sense then.
> Do you get killing frosts in your location of Australia?
> Seems like an incredible place to grow.


Not really to be honest. Biggest threat outdoors here is rain and humidity causing bud rot, storm damage and rippers.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> A lot of this seems silly to me because as people stated latitude, elevation, and climate will all make a difference in outdoor times. Any good outdoor grower understands his own parameters. Therefore, the easiest and best way for an outdoor grower to determine if a strain is right for him is by looking at the standard, indoor, flowering time methodology. It's easy and it's precise when tested and verified. Far more easier to determine then what other outdoor grower's might consider "start of flowering" and length of times due to different environments and latitudes. I guess I'm a dick, but besides some personal methodologies... meh.


Look I totally get it. I like to count mine one way and it seems to line up more accurately with what the breeders write on their packs. 

That said I also understand the standard does seem to be from flip so generally when I'm talking to people I will state times from flip.

I also write it " 9 weeks from flip" so it's clear.
But to me in my head it would be week 7 of flower.

Like I said old habits die hard


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 27, 2020)

Any of you get through for the testers? Keeps on saying nothing's available for me.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

hydgrow said:


> Any of you get through for the testers? Keeps on saying nothing's available for me.


Nope showed sold out in the first place then site went down and it came back as if nothing happened with a "missed our tester something heres 30% off yay" 
If Platinum iridium gold members get it first fine but then i dont understand the point of the email to everyone though.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

oh wait now i understand. see i shouldnt have lit up before


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 27, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Nope showed sold out in the first place then site went down and it came back as if nothing happened with a "missed our tester something heres 30% off yay"
> If Platinum iridium gold members get it first fine but then i dont understand the point of the email to everyone though.


I am a gold level member, had testers in my cart, hit checkout and.....502 error


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

Lurrabq said:


> I am a gold level member, had testers in my cart, hit checkout and.....502 error


You got it in your cart at least maybe because you have a higher member or live right near their webservers i can guess.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 27, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> You got it in your cart at least maybe because you have a higher member or live right near their webservers i can guess.


From what I understand, this happens whenever they drop testers.


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 27, 2020)

Just a marketing ploy is all
Same shit every time. Oops it's all sold out here is a coupon. Lol

And member levels don't mean shit. I have spent the diamond level and again, all marketing bullshit. Just a way toake you feel good so you spend more.

I would say thanks for the opportunity but I don't even think it was real. Lol


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

hydgrow said:


> Just a marketing ploy is all
> Same shit every time. Oops it's all sold out here is a coupon. Lol
> 
> And member levels don't mean shit. I have spent the diamond level and again, all marketing bullshit. Just a way toake you feel good so you spend more.
> ...


Hey I guess with the whole mysharona thing we all have nothing better to do anyways right?


----------



## hydgrow (Mar 27, 2020)

Well I got it to load in my cart then it dissapeared before I could check out. At least it seems real now. Lol

Fuck man I try everytime and strike out. Grrrrrr!


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 27, 2020)

hydgrow said:


> Well I got it to load in my cart then it dissapeared before I could check out. At least it seems real now. Lol
> 
> Fuck man I try everytime and strike out. Grrrrrr!


Yeah, cried about 4 seconds over the same BS. I'll get a couple more packs of Eso's gear for less than the 30% coupon they will offer as redemption.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

To be honest most of the people who grab the testers never do a grow report anyway. Seems like a stupid way to handle it.

I used to test for gage green genetics. (So did gu back then coincidently) and they handled the whole tester thing a lot better. Seeds went to trusted members of their forum who they knew would do test grows as soon as possible and actually post grow logs etc.


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

2easy said:


> To be honest most of the people who grab the testers never do a grow report anyway. Seems like a stupid way to handle it.
> 
> I used to test for gage green genetics. (So did gu back then coincidently) and they handled the whole tester thing a lot better. Seeds went to trusted members of their forum who they knew would do test grows as soon as possible and actually post grow logs etc.


Logical unless they are keeping it private. 
Haven't found any diary site more popular than growdiaries.com


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> Logical unless they are keeping it private.
> Haven't found any diary site more popular than growdiaries.com


Just no sense of community on growdiaries


----------



## mordynyc (Mar 27, 2020)

2easy said:


> Just no sense of community on growdiaries


What's the best alternative? I figure breeders would care about the most eyes.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 27, 2020)

mordynyc said:


> What's the best alternative? I figure breeders would care about the most eyes.


I didn't really mean for test grows just in general.

For test grows I would think.

For me results posted on the breeders own site would be best. Where the breeder can easily follow the results from all the tests. Makes most sense to me


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 28, 2020)

2easy said:


> Just no sense of community on growdiaries


Probably because the site is too clunky. I’ve ran into some weird database issues over there and feel like I often have to go back and fix info in previous weeks. I wish they had a way to update on a more frequent basis, though. I enjoy it as a place to log my grows, though.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 28, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Probably because the site is too clunky. I’ve ran into some weird database issues over there and feel like I often have to go back and fix info in previous weeks. I wish they had a way to update on a more frequent basis, though. I enjoy it as a place to log my grows, though.


Yeah I have had the same problems. Save a week come back later to have a look and realise it's 50% shit from the week before etc


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 28, 2020)

2easy said:


> Yeah I have had the same problems. Save a week come back later to have a look and realise it's 50% shit from the week before etc


Yeah, they had an issue with their database that I reported, where the daytime temp always changed to 50° when you saved the week, and It took them 3-4 weeks to fix it. I’m guessing it’s probably run by a small number of people.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 28, 2020)

Day 29

Looks like the stretch is done, yeah... Let's see how they perform in the next weeks when they will go full in Flower Mode.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 28, 2020)

I can't BELIEVE they're doubling down on the purple punch crosses.

It truly is a garbage plant. It had hype a few years ago. No clue why they chose this male with all of the options out there.

Tastes like wood.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can't BELIEVE they're doubling down on the purple punch crosses.
> 
> It truly is a garbage plant. It had hype a few years ago. No clue why they chose this male with all of the options out there.
> 
> Tastes like wood.


I think he said cause it puts out loads of pollen... i could be wrong.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can't BELIEVE they're doubling down on the purple punch crosses.
> 
> It truly is a garbage plant. It had hype a few years ago. No clue why they chose this male with all of the options out there.
> 
> Tastes like wood.



Purple Punsh crosses not so good?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can't BELIEVE they're doubling down on the purple punch crosses.
> 
> It truly is a garbage plant. It had hype a few years ago. No clue why they chose this male with all of the options out there.
> 
> Tastes like wood.


I haven't smoked nor grown purple punch but I do know a few members who have grown out the purple punch s1 from heisen/greenpoint. Folks I can believe too but they claim their plants have great grapey flavor. 

This is hear say, but I'll allow it, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> I can't BELIEVE they're doubling down on the purple punch crosses.
> 
> It truly is a garbage plant. It had hype a few years ago. No clue why they chose this male with all of the options out there.
> 
> Tastes like wood.





coppershot said:


> I think he said cause it puts out loads of pollen... i could be wrong.


They are fems so I think he just reversed a PP clone. Not sure tho... 

I've made killer seeds accidentally by fucking up (wilting, overwatering, light exposure, etc) then not catching it soon enough to prevent seeds. 
It actually turned out perfect because I don't want a shitload of seeds and ended up with an awesome variety. 

So far none of them have been any more hermie-prone than their parents. 

Free seeds are nice because I don't feel guilty when culling the undesireables. It doesn't feel wasteful. 
I'm cheap *frugal*...


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 28, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Purple Punsh crosses not so good?


Grow some out and see what you think. People have very subjective opinions. In my personal opinion every purple punch cross I tried was pretty bad. It turns purple.... but that means nothing to me.


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 28, 2020)

I have a couple of heisens purple cakes almost 6 weeks into bloom.I'll report back how they turn out.


----------



## the real mccoy (Mar 28, 2020)

Mmm, Purple Punch terps.
Wood cellulose.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 29, 2020)

Ummm...I grew 7 purple cakes all at once, I had very high hopes for something special and all my phenos were trash. I mean there was one that was decently average but I was not happy, maybe bad luck i dunno


----------



## Fiete (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Grow some out and see what you think. People have very subjective opinions. In my personal opinion every purple punch cross I tried was pretty bad. It turns purple.... but that means nothing to me.



Terp profile not good ore are the weight you get not good?


----------



## Fiete (Mar 29, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Ummm...I grew 7 purple cakes all at once, I had very high hopes for something special and all my phenos were trash. I mean there was one that was decently average but I was not happy, maybe bad luck i dunno



Makes me nervous but let's hope they are good to Awesome. How much people like the purple punsh crosses here? Love to see some pics.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

Purple plants and strains I have had here in over ten years have shown no relationship between purple colors and potency.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

They are pretty though.


----------



## iPerculate (Mar 29, 2020)

Right now there are 12 different feminized seed strains available. Literally all of them are Purple Punch crossed with something else, and Purple Punch.

Wtf is up with that? Really makes me wonder if it's all the same seeds and it's all marketing.


----------



## Whinston10110 (Mar 29, 2020)

Purple Larry had the stupidest stretch I've ever seen.


----------



## rollinfunk (Mar 29, 2020)

My 2 purple crashes were super terpy. I had a grape/cherry pie and butterscotch/grape wine pheno. I have a 3rd in veg right now that I'm about to flip. Can't comment on his other crosses.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 29, 2020)

I have here some Night Shots for you guys. Under LEDs they looking diffrent. Know you can see some Frost Spots. 

I have removed a lot of leafs in the last weeks for better light penetration. It's looks know they will enter the Bloom boost can't wait folks. I belive they will do pretty Awesome the frost is defenetley there so why worry anything? No Hermies that's the Nr 1 Important think.

3 x Ice Cream Punsh (Gelato x Purple Punsh) 1 x Sour Cookies (Animal Cookies x Sour Diesel) Sounds Great hopefully there is a Killer Pheno in the House.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Mar 29, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Terp profile not good ore are the weight you get not good?


They seem to yield ok. Boring, weak high.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> They seem to yield ok. Boring, weak high.



Boring weak high? Hm, sounds weak.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2020)

Purple crunch


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2020)

Western Grail, around 67 days flowering


Smells mostly like gas and a bit of lemon, sticky buds continuing to plump up. Still showing new pistil growth. Gradual colour change within the last week


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2020)

k0rps said:


> Purple crunchView attachment 4517476


You've got thrips. 
Give those plants a root drench of spinosad when the the soil is bone dry and the thrips will be wiped out. (And won't come back for a while.)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 29, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> They seem to yield ok. Boring, weak high.


I've always liked plushberry but some people think it's weak. 
Sometimes my preferences depend on my mood. 

BTW - I've got 6 of your Star Fighter crosses going in solos. All of them cracked in water, no problem-o.


----------



## k0rps (Mar 29, 2020)

Good looking out chunky!


----------



## Gentlemencorpse (Mar 29, 2020)

Well shit. I saw Greenpoint was having a sale so I snagged a pack of Rum Runner. Now I pop in over here and see everyone saying Purple Punch is a weak ass strain haha. Oh well, I'll still grow em out and see how it goes. If I'm not satisfied it will go to the moochers!


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 29, 2020)

Just got my seeds last week here in Canada. 5x Copper Chem and 5x Sundae Stallion just hit dirt. Seeds had 1/4 tails in 24 hrs, fastest germination I've seen. 10/10 popped.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 29, 2020)

6 Copper Chem f3s ready for first up pot. 

3 Hickok Haze at 23 days making buds and growing quickly. Wide leaves now beginning to throw much narrower. No deficiencies or concerns


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Mar 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This plant is why I do bigger pheno hunts. Started with 40 Copper Chem's. Had 21 females. Culled down to 18 due to a few runts and get our plant count within our medical card limits. Of 18 females there are easily a half dozen keepers to test again, and many other beauties that don't meet the yield criteria. That being said, this beauty stood out and happened to be the biggest yielder as well. It may not be quite as aesthetically pleasing as a few of the Cake's, but it's real nice. And it smells like grape bubblegum even after drying.View attachment 4488526View attachment 4488527
> 
> I would highly recommend Copper Chem. Cake n Chem as well but I'll get to those later; as well as smoke and test results on some.
> Very happy with GPS... again.


That cooper chem looks awesome!! i love the way it bushes out! Bet that pheno yields great!


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 29, 2020)

I know my valley chem girls are thriving popped 5 and girls from regular of course


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 29, 2020)

Eagle scout gettin frosty!


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 29, 2020)

So, what part of the lineage in Purple Chem would bring lemonene terps? Not that I have a problem with lemon strains just never seen this as a possibility and curious what plant brought it to the table?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 30, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> So, what part of the lineage in Purple Chem would bring lemonene terps? Not that I have a problem with lemon strains just never seen this as a possibility and curious what plant brought it to the table?


Purple punch I'm guessing. I believe punch is GDP x Larry OG and the larry og is where the lemon is coming from.


----------



## Ronald123 (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone tried the stardawg F2 yet? Can’t see and information on this.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 30, 2020)

Day 21 of 12/12
Lost control of the two Purple Chem ladies but shit happens I guess. That's what happens when you try to grow sativa dominant phenos in the same tent as Indica dom plants annnd have a little overcrowding. Actually who am I kidding with this little talk? The way these broads are I could've easily trained two if not one to fill out this whole tent so of course they're crowded, smdh. They're certified monsters ( ⊙ ʖ̯ ⊙ )
The Purple Chem in back right is a strong lemonene giant and the one in front right is only producing a slight sweetness with rubbery diesel in the background for now that I hope gets a lil more potent TBH since I LOVE chems and that's what I was hoping to find.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 30, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Day 21 of 12/12
> Lost control of the two Purple Chem ladies but shit happens I guess. That's what happens when you try to grow sativa dominant phenos in the same tent as Indica dom plants annnd have a little overcrowding. Actually who am I kidding with this little talk? The way these broads are I could've easily trained two if not one to fill out this whole tent so of course they're crowded, smdh. They're certified monsters ( ⊙ ʖ̯ ⊙ )
> The Purple Chem in back right is a strong lemonene giant and the one in front right is only producing a slight sweetness with rubbery diesel in the background for now that I hope gets a lil more potent TBH since I LOVE chems and that's what I was hoping to find.


I've been waiting for you to get back on here I asked you to send me the link because you told me to pay attention closely to your grow journal with the purple chem but I never got a response I guess my question would be you mentioned potency hoping that it gives more why would you say that did you do any training be a low stress or topping and how do you think the yield will turn out


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Mar 30, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Day 21 of 12/12
> Lost control of the two Purple Chem ladies but shit happens I guess. That's what happens when you try to grow sativa dominant phenos in the same tent as Indica dom plants annnd have a little overcrowding. Actually who am I kidding with this little talk? The way these broads are I could've easily trained two if not one to fill out this whole tent so of course they're crowded, smdh. They're certified monsters ( ⊙ ʖ̯ ⊙ )
> The Purple Chem in back right is a strong lemonene giant and the one in front right is only producing a slight sweetness with rubbery diesel in the background for now that I hope gets a lil more potent TBH since I LOVE chems and that's what I was hoping to find.


Wow That's just insane. I popped about 5 purple chem seeds over the weekend. I've been waiting for you to post an update, and then *bam* this video. How many do you have in there? You may have to do some light defoliating.. Lol


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 30, 2020)

Has anyone grown out their Topanga Wedding or Banana Orange Daiquiri yet? I have two of each in the seedling stage right now and was wondering whet kind of results you all had with these strains.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 30, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Wow That's just insane. I popped about 5 purple chem seeds over the weekend. I've been waiting for you to post an update, and then *bam* this video. How many do you have in there? You may have to do some light defoliating.. Lol


I'm about to run my purple chems after I dial in my environment here but I'll be watching out for your progress as well I try to keep up with zooweemama but I guess it's all a wait game so I'll keep up with both of you


----------



## Nizza (Mar 30, 2020)

some new strains popped up on greenpoint today @[email protected]


----------



## nc208 (Mar 30, 2020)

Nizza said:


> some new strains popped up on greenpoint today @[email protected]


240$ for Lemon Tree Punch? Damn.....


----------



## Nizza (Mar 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 240$ for Lemon Tree Punch? Damn.....


IKR!
I wonder if it's cause of how much he paid for the cut or whatever

I noticed the MAC cross is also pretty fkin expensive..

I wish I waited to use my 50% off coupon cause OBS is back up too.

kind of looking at the fruit punch cross too, clementine seems like a dope plant to cross with purple punch


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 240$ for Lemon Tree Punch? Damn.....


The price is totally worth though! It's going to be super potent! It has lemon tree and purple punch is....oh wait shit nvm.


----------



## Nizza (Mar 30, 2020)

Any testers out there??? Lets see how the lemon tree punch cross and the mac crosses do in your own opinion??

((these are the two most expensive packs on the site right now))


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 30, 2020)

SIRE said:


> I've been waiting for you to get back on here I asked you to send me the link because you told me to pay attention closely to your grow journal with the purple chem but I never got a response I guess my question would be you mentioned potency hoping that it gives more why would you say that did you do any training be a low stress or topping and how do you think the yield will turn out


I never responded because you could've found it yourself by just going on my profile and I was busy when I read your comment and then forgot, lol. 
I do LST for training. When I said I hope it gets more potent I was talking about the chem side of the smell since there's no way I could possibly know final potency at this point. Guessing yield is fruitless endeavour as well since there's too many variables. I do know that I would've had a lot better yield if my new flower area was done because these girls needed to be spread out way more, there's major overcrowding to the point where I had to sacrifice a whole jewel bag of lowers that were never gonna amount to anything. My two purple chems would've filled my 5x5 all by themselves and my GG would've filled 3 quarters by itself so there you go. All good though, just another learning experience along the way as get back in the swing of things. I had a long layoff from growing or I probably would've planned this a little better. Next I'll be doing 5 plants in either racks or some kind of vert scrog setup so that I can get my ladies the light they need to all parts of the plant. I don't like having to "lollipop" I think it's fucking stupid. If I was just gonna cut all that off then why not flower sooner, smdh....


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 30, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Wow That's just insane. I popped about 5 purple chem seeds over the weekend. I've been waiting for you to post an update, and then *bam* this video. How many do you have in there? You may have to do some light defoliating.. Lol


I only have two that are on the right. If you take a journey to my journal you can see there humble beginnings before they became 4.5' giants. I don't defoliate because IMO it causes the buds to be more leaf than calyxes but I did unfortunately have to remove an entire jewel bag of lowers because they were never gonna receive light. I usually like to have everything spread out nice and even but due to my rustiness at growing I got a lil over zealous. And now here we are. I'm gonna be doing racks or a vert scrog next and see how big I can get these whores. Whatever I do it's gonna be 15x15 area maybe even more so stay tuned. This grow was just to find a monsters and some I already have I'll be doing a big run next so I can get all the way stocked up. With the way things are going you never know when a nice stockpile will come in handy.


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Mar 30, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> Spread all the girls out real good with my hands before this was shot so that you can see the tight nodes from these 4000k qb288s and the sick fucking mess of lateral branching that L$T creates. Also did some defoliating of tiny lower growth. GPS Purple Chem are on the right...


I know this post is over 5 weeks old now, but I've been away.
Sick plants, man. I'm running 4000k qb288s as well, in a 2x4, and get similar result unless I give the canopy a lot of distance from the lights, and my tent is only 5' tall. 

I give em lst and get good results, but I don't pull them over so far, though I think I will next time. Just a little worried about PM setting in there, it's so thick.


----------



## 2easy (Mar 30, 2020)

Tombstone. week 9 from flip


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 30, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> I know this post is over 5 weeks old now, but I've been away.
> Sick plants, man. I'm running 4000k qb288s as well, in a 2x4, and get similar result unless I give the canopy a lot of distance from the lights, and my tent is only 5' tall.
> 
> I give em lst and get good results, but I don't pull them over so far, though I think I will next time. Just a little worried about PM setting in there, it's so thick.


I've never worried about PM and I also use foliar sprays throughout for various things. As long as you got airflow throughout the plants at all times then you'll be all good. I even come in there whenever I get a chance and beat the shit out of them with my stand fan on full blast so that everything is nice and strong. Might get a video up of me doing it so can see what I mean, looks funny as hell when I'm doing it but my plants also never have needed supports unless it's one of those plants that has forearm colas.

Also and this is a big one. If you're gonna LST to this level you'll only need 3 plants tops in a 5x5 flipped at 18 inches. I probably could have filled the tent with just 2 of em to be honest especially when you account for all the branches I had to cut off that weren't getting any light but I didn't know what they would become, lol. I've never LST to the same extent before so I wasn't prepared for all the branches.


----------



## jtgreen (Mar 31, 2020)

nc208 said:


> 240$ for Lemon Tree Punch? Damn.....


For $240 u get the pleasure of testing their untested product such a great offer in times like this


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Mar 31, 2020)

2easy said:


> Tombstone. week 9 from flip
> 
> View attachment 4518817



I love those sativa leaners with the big calyxes, they're usually the most potent...


----------



## gwheels (Mar 31, 2020)

I just had Purple punch finish on day 49. Delicious grape flavor and strong. I kept cuts because o the aroma and quick finish.

11 13 light cycle and 3k boards with 660nm helped make it quick.

I have only had the GP punch. I guess others lack the punch but this one brings the brain bake and i smoke a lot of weed. It is strong!

I have another seed on day 45 but she has a couple weeks. Smells like grape candy in the tent.


----------



## nc208 (Mar 31, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> For $240 u get the pleasure of testing their untested product such a great offer in times like this


Well when we get such a limited time to test them. It was 2 days between the tester drop and the testers went up for sale. How is anyone supposed to do anything? 
I also got am email for the 420 sale that if you spend 75$ you get a free pack of Lemon Tree Punch.
Where the heck are these prices coming from?


----------



## Fiete (Mar 31, 2020)

240 USD for hemp seeds... How can that not a scam???


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 31, 2020)

k0rps said:


> Western Grail, around 67 days flowering
> View attachment 4517495
> 
> Smells mostly like gas and a bit of lemon, sticky buds continuing to plump up. Still showing new pistil growth. Gradual colour change within the last week


Touchdown!


----------



## santacruztodd (Mar 31, 2020)

Re: Purple Punch strains

I have the Purple MAC and Purple Cake a week or two into flower-testing for outdoor summer run. You never know 'til it's picked, dried, wrapped and burned, so as things finish up I will photo document and follow up with burn test. Currently running the above two and Bison Breath, GMO Kush (which looks very nice).


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 31, 2020)

GPS keeps randomly raising and lowering prices every day, and even every few hours, why not just bring back the reverse auctions if pricing is going to change hourly...


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 31, 2020)

I don't know if people here care to see anything this young, but all these were popped 11 days ago (the one on the middle right is a few days behind) and are growing nicely. The two on the left are Topanga Wedding, the two in the middle are Cherry Wine F2, and the two on the right are Banana Orange Daiquiri. I know the soil looks like it was overly wet, but the brown on the perlite is from their first compost tea feeding today.


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 31, 2020)

so who actually got testers ,I tried to log on and all it did was go back to home page when I clicked enter to log on,guess wait for some grow logs to see whats worth getting,seems this happens everytime ,bring back auctions


----------



## Turpman (Mar 31, 2020)

PPL MAC flipped yesterday.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 31, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> GPS keeps randomly raising and lowering prices every day, and even every few hours, why not just bring back the reverse auctions if pricing is going to change hourly...


This isn't a complaint, but more of an observation I made today, but their "Sale" prices are a little strange to me, too. If you look at a lot of the seeds with the bright yellow "SALE!" sticker, the price is only reduced by 2%. Is a 2% price decrease really worthy of calling it a sale? Maybe I'm weird, but I barely consider even 5% off as a sale anymore, especially when most online stores have 10% off coupons available that can be found with a quick Google search.


----------



## SIRE (Mar 31, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> I never responded because you could've found it yourself by just going on my profile and I was busy when I read your comment and then forgot, lol.
> I do LST for training. When I said I hope it gets more potent I was talking about the chem side of the smell since there's no way I could possibly know final potency at this point. Guessing yield is fruitless endeavour as well since there's too many variables. I do know that I would've had a lot better yield if my new flower area was done because these girls needed to be spread out way more, there's major overcrowding to the point where I had to sacrifice a whole jewel bag of lowers that were never gonna amount to anything. My two purple chems would've filled my 5x5 all by themselves and my GG would've filled 3 quarters by itself so there you go. All good though, just another learning experience along the way as get back in the swing of things. I had a long layoff from growing or I probably would've planned this a little better. Next I'll be doing 5 plants in either racks or some kind of vert scrog setup so that I can get my ladies the light they need to all parts of the plant. I don't like having to "lollipop" I think it's fucking stupid. If I was just gonna cut all that off then why not flower sooner, smdh....


Thanks for getting back with me I appreciate it I understand what you mean about space because I've seen a few grow journals where the guy only had two or three plants and they turned out to be monsters and I was wondering why but then I saw his space was huge with like 1600 watts of Lights I just want to make sure I stay connected with you to see the process all the way through to the curing process to see how this purp chem yield smells and tastes and the potency of it


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 31, 2020)

Nizza said:


> IKR!
> I wonder if it's cause of how much he paid for the cut or whatever
> 
> I noticed the MAC cross is also pretty fkin expensive..
> ...


Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke


----------



## The Pipe (Mar 31, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> This isn't a complaint, but more of an observation I made today, but their "Sale" prices are a little strange to me, too. If you look at a lot of the seeds with the bright yellow "SALE!" sticker, the price is only reduced by 2%. Is a 2% price decrease really worthy of calling it a sale? Maybe I'm weird, but I barely consider even 5% off as a sale anymore, especially when most online stores have 10% off coupons available that can be found with a quick Google search.


I think that "sale" is you bronze silver gold ranking % off


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Mar 31, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I think that "sale" is you bronze silver gold ranking % off


That makes more sense to me. I didn’t even realize I had any type of ranking but I just checked and it says I’m bronze. I’ve only placed one order through them so far. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Any testers out there??? Lets see how the lemon tree punch cross and the mac crosses do in your own opinion??
> 
> ((these are the two most expensive packs on the site right now))


If they just came out, the testers probably haven’t even had a chance to send their money in yet?


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 31, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke


Now that sucks... I don't remember there being a time limit on these things... Good to know now...


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 31, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> If they just came out, the testers probably haven’t even had a chance to send their money in yet?


Each tester packs were free, no charge as per the email last week?!...


----------



## eastcoastled (Mar 31, 2020)

Nizza said:


> IKR!
> I wonder if it's cause of how much he paid for the cut or whatever
> 
> I noticed the MAC cross is also pretty fkin expensive..
> ...





nc208 said:


> Well when we get such a limited time to test them. It was 2 days between the tester drop and the testers went up for sale. How is anyone supposed to do anything?
> I also got am email for the 420 sale that if you spend 75$ you get a free pack of Lemon Tree Punch.
> Where the heck are these prices coming from?





jonesaa said:


> Each tester packs were free, no charge as per the email last week?!...


i don’t know, I just trust the regulars above.


----------



## Fiete (Mar 31, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke



Same here: this coupon has expired. I don't want order just try it after reading your post. I will not buying there again.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 31, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> i don’t know, I just trust the regulars above.


That Lemon Tree Cross and maybe the Mimosa one has my eye... gonna try and snag a pack or two of each. I've tried all my coupon codes I've saved over the past few weeks and all of them work minus the 50% code, bummer!

Ah well, there's the 4/20 sale around the corner...


----------



## Kronickeeper (Mar 31, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> This isn't a complaint, but more of an observation I made today, but their "Sale" prices are a little strange to me, too. If you look at a lot of the seeds with the bright yellow "SALE!" sticker, the price is only reduced by 2%. Is a 2% price decrease really worthy of calling it a sale? Maybe I'm weird, but I barely consider even 5% off as a sale anymore, especially when most online stores have 10% off coupons available that can be found with a quick Google search.


yea I’m not complaining either and I agree with that as well


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 31, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> That Lemon Tree Cross and maybe the Mimosa one has my eye... gonna try and snag a pack or two of each. I've tried all my coupon codes I've saved over the past few weeks and all of them work minus the 50% code, bummer!
> 
> Ah well, there's the 4/20 sale around the corner...


My 40% off code was "expired" also..so was a 30%off..also 25.. maybe we get treated differently ?


----------



## tommarijuana (Mar 31, 2020)

Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke
[/QUOTE]

What !! I've been saving that 50% off code

Quote GPS
This offer is only good once so choose your favorite strains wisely.

I know that email is over a month old,but no mention of expiring


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 31, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke


What !! I've been saving that 50% off code

Quote GPS
This offer is only good once so choose your favorite strains wisely.

I know that email is over a month old,but no mention of expiring
[/QUOTE]
None of my discount codes said anything about an "expiration' date..I saved mine also.. for when I saw something worth spending my hard earned buck on


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 31, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> That cooper chem looks awesome!! i love the way it bushes out! Bet that pheno yields great!


Thanks, which also means thanks to GPS for the phenomenal seeds. That particular plant, tagged F4 Copper Chem, is just stellar all the way around. It turned out to be the best yielder of 32 seed starts (18 Copper Chems & 14 Cake n Chem) producing 242g of dried, trimmed bud from an organic based formula in an NC7 pot. It was strong and hardy producing a medusa head of large tops. It had nice purpling and was very resinous. It wasn't too leafy and didn't produce much lower larf. Patients have been saying the dried bud smells "fruity", fruity pebbles", "sweet" and "grape soda-ish." Upon smoking, it tastes "sweet" and "piney." It's exceptionally strong and sativa leaning. These are made up numbers but I'd guess it's 70-75% sativa. Like a Rattlers song, it keeps your heart beatin'. It's fucked everybody up, and it has long lasting effects. It went 78 days. It's just a fucking winner. I haven't been this excited about a plant since finding a unique winner from the original Sagarmatha BubbleBerry in '97 that tasted like grape Big League chew.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 1, 2020)

There's a 50% sale off the whole site coming up very soon (as far as I'm aware), if they allowed the 50% or other discount codes to still be valid, they'd be paying you to send you seeds. Be patient, wait for the 50% sale and stack the regular codes that work all the time.


----------



## jtgreen (Apr 1, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> There's a 50% sale off the whole site coming up very soon (as far as I'm aware), if they allowed the 50% or other discount codes to still be valid, they'd be paying you to send you seeds. Be patient, wait for the 50% sale and stack the regular codes that work all the time.


They should pay u to test their products


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 1, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> They should pay u to test their products


Do you know ANY other breeder that does this? If so, PM me their email addy, LOL.....................yes, they are selling un-tested product, it's on the purchaser whether or not they wanna buy them. They're not holding a gun to your head, don't wanna buy em', don't buy em'............simples


----------



## Nizza (Apr 1, 2020)

I see the prices always drop eventually. The stardawg f2 went down a bunch after I bought it..

I used my 50% off coupon successfully so they must have disabled it when they updated the new seed stock recently..
Cake N Chem *× 2* Cowboy Cookies *× 1* Sundance Kid *× 1* Ghost Town *× 1* Tomahawk *× 1* Pebble Punch *× 1* Texas Butter *× 2* Snake Oil *× 1* 
btotal:$366.16 Discount:-$183.08 Shipping:Free Payment methodMC CoinTotal:$183.08 

I guess I got lucky on this one! I really didn't need more packs but... I couldn't help my self at less than 20$ / pack!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 1, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> There's a 50% sale off the whole site coming up very soon (as far as I'm aware), if they allowed the 50% or other discount codes to still be valid, they'd be paying you to send you seeds. Be patient, wait for the 50% sale and stack the regular codes that work all the time.


That makes no sense. Companies don’t just make coupons expire, just because they have a sale coming up, instead they just make it so you can’t use coupons during sales like that. All they have to do is configure their web store so it won’t accept coupon codes during their 50% off sale.


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> That makes no sense. Companies don’t just make coupons expire, just because they have a sale coming up, instead they just make it so you can’t use coupons during sales like that. All they have to do is configure their web store so it won’t accept coupon codes during their 50% off sale.


Most, if not all discount coupons I've ever come across have expiration dates, if they didn't, the companies who use them to entice purchases would just be giving stuff away for free all the time, that's not how businesses survive.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Apr 1, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke


If my 50 percent code ain't still working then that will be the end of my purchases. There was supposed to be no expiration...


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Apr 1, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Most, if not all discount coupons I've ever come across have expiration dates, if they didn't, the companies who use them to entice purchases would just be giving stuff away for free all the time, that's not how businesses survive.



Does it say there's an expiration date? No. Just says one time use. If they wanted an expiration on it then they should've put one. The fact that it doesn't have one means it should be honored.


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Apr 1, 2020)

tommarijuana said:


> Good luck using any old discount code...all of mine are "expired" now.. including the 50%.. what a fuckin joke


What !! I've been saving that 50% off code

Quote GPS
This offer is only good once so choose your favorite strains wisely.

I know that email is over a month old,but no mention of expiring
[/QUOTE]



Exactly. Fucking bullshit. If they wanted it to have an expiration then they should've put one. Smdh... I won't be going back til I get my coupon reinstated. I don't like Indian givers..


----------



## DonBrennon (Apr 1, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> View attachment 4520070
> Does it say there's an expiration date? No. Just says one time use. If they wanted an expiration on it then they should've put one. The fact that it doesn't have one means it should be honored.


No, it doesn't have an expiration date and while I agree that it probably should(or some other kind of disclaimer), it also doesn't state that it is available for an unlimited time period, just a one off offer.

Like I've said earlier, there's a 50% off sale coming fast, do you really expect them to give you 100% off the price of your seeds? These sales or discount codes come every 2 weeks or so on GPS and if they didn't expire everything would be free.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 1, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Most, if not all discount coupons I've ever come across have expiration dates, if they didn't, the companies who use them to entice purchases would just be giving stuff away for free all the time, that's not how businesses survive.


Correct but, if they didn't include an expirations date, then they should still honor the coupon. I could understand them not honoring them if people have been sitting on them for a year or more, but based on the complaints I'm seeing in this thread, that doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 1, 2020)

DonBrennon said:


> Like I've said earlier, there's a 50% off sale coming fast, do you really expect them to give you 100% off the price of your seeds? These sales or discount codes come every 2 weeks or so on GPS and if they didn't expire everything would be free.


Like I said earlier...they can very easily state in their sale that no coupons can be used for sale items. This is a very common practice in retail.


----------



## Cptn (Apr 1, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> GPS keeps randomly raising and lowering prices every day, and even every few hours, why not just bring back the reverse auctions if pricing is going to change hourly...


@Gu~ explained the new pricing structure last year when he announced the auctions going away.
Basically, the strains in highest demand will always have higher prices. New strains can be expected to start off high and drop down after an initial surge.
It would not surprise me if his website allowed him to automate price changes based on rules (an algorithm) that automatically calculates and updates prices based on time in stock, weekly (or daily) sales, and remaining packs in stock.

I see his "tester" releases as really an opportunity to get a gift for his biggest customers. You pretty much have to be gold or platinum to have a chance of getting a pack (he allocates a set number of packs to give away free in those promos) and everybody else after the tester release period gets a chance to buy the new gear. Ask any breeder out there . . . getting testers to actually do what they say they are going to do is a low probability game. Less than 10% ever grow and show. Most have given up on the expectation but do it anyway because it is expected. Gu treats it as a promotional event as part of a new release. Smart. I'd say the only breeder out there that get's consistently high results from testers is Bodhi, but he has different expectations anyway, and his supporters border on cultish behavior. 
I don't blame them. Bodhi deserves all the respect he gets.

If any of this is confusing to the members here, these are simply state of the art sales/marketing/promotional methods as enabled through top shelf website package and executed by a guy who has an aptitude for it. It's obviously a real strength for Gu.

Coupons expiring? Yeah, that happens. Ever hear of Gold Nuggets? Availability of promos (like seeds themselves) should never be taken for granted. Use it or lose it is the history of genetics, but I know it sucks when soemthing like that happens.
Rather than complaining on a thread with thousands of customers, I would have sent Gu an email telling him you were "just about to pull the trigger on packs of X, Y and Z and discovered the coupon gone . . . could he help you out?"
Knowing that guy, I'd be surprised if you didn't get a reply that made you happy.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 1, 2020)

Cptn said:


> @Gu~ explained the new pricing structure last year when he announced the auctions going away.
> Basically, the strains in highest demand will always have higher prices. New strains can be expected to start off high and drop down after an initial surge.
> It would not surprise me if his website allowed him to automate price changes based on rules (an algorithm) that automatically calculates and updates prices based on time in stock, weekly (or daily) sales, and remaining packs in stock.
> 
> ...


I got a pack of the motor punch. I'm not diamond or gold, just bronze. 
Got a pack of testers before too. Most of what you said is false.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Apr 1, 2020)

Cptn said:


> @Gu~ explained the new pricing structure last year when he announced the auctions going away.
> Basically, the strains in highest demand will always have higher prices. New strains can be expected to start off high and drop down after an initial surge.
> It would not surprise me if his website allowed him to automate price changes based on rules (an algorithm) that automatically calculates and updates prices based on time in stock, weekly (or daily) sales, and remaining packs in stock.
> 
> ...


yea I’ve been around awhile and I saw his explanation for the new pricing and what I’ve been seeing isn’t that it’s just random fluctuations not based on anything it’s his priority to do so but like I said if the price is going to fluctuate that much just bring back the reverse auctions and it wasn’t a complaint more of a suggestion.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

Jelly Pie grape pheno...about to get chopped and revegged soon


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 1, 2020)

That gmo cake gu put out is the most fire strain ive had from greenpoint thus far.. smells like vanilla frosting was dipped in gasoline


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 1, 2020)

[ZooWeeMaMa] said:


> What !! I've been saving that 50% off code
> 
> Quote GPS
> This offer is only good once so choose your favorite strains wisely.
> ...




Exactly. Fucking bullshit. If they wanted it to have an expiration then they should've put one. Smdh... I won't be going back til I get my coupon reinstated. I don't like Indian givers..
[/QUOTE]
Well, shit. I was hanging on to that for something new.

The new pricing was a step back moment though, jeez!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 1, 2020)

It's funny, I just noticed these new prices on the new strains. 
l still have only had 2 out of so far 22 plants of 5 different strains from heisen not throw balls. Unfortunately I dropped a bunch of money a while back on several packs of these new crosses, so I'm still trying to push through all them seeds before I get more again. Not included in those 22 plants are another 6 @ 2.5 weeks of banana orange daiquiri and purple cake of which a few days back I checked for balls and as i expected plucked between 3 or 4 to upwards of a dozen off each plant. So I guess now, 28 total. 
I work a rotation operation and time after time, plant by plant I've found that these fems likely throw sacks at around 2 to 3 weeks. It takes a bit of time, doesnt show up at first, definitely tricky if you only check your plants once as soon as you have budlets. 
And these sacks mostly like to form between the main stem and budlet on mostly secondary branches, making them a bit harder to find. 
I'm just trying to give people a heads up so they can maybe avoid the random seeded bud that I've got for the past 8 months. 
And for the record I was growing GPS long before these fems with no problem and I also have house strains in the same room that throw no balls. 

I just had to say something after seeing these absurd prices, like his gear he's produced is that shit. It's been mostly larfy, halfway seeded, sometimes purple and usually frosty, garden ruining, bullshit.
I'm really disappointed, I keep checking back on the GPS forum and site hoping for a little move in the right direction, and I'm not impressed. 

So that's my rant on the 240$ seeds lol good luck everyone and check over your lowers at 3 weeks


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 1, 2020)

NugHeuser said:


> It's funny, I just noticed these new prices on the new strains.
> l still have only had 2 out of so far 22 plants of 5 different strains from heisen not throw balls. Unfortunately I dropped a bunch of money a while back on several packs of these new crosses, so I'm still trying to push through all them seeds before I get more again. Not included in those 22 plants are another 6 @ 2.5 weeks of banana orange daiquiri and purple cake of which a few days back I checked for balls and as i expected plucked between 3 or 4 to upwards of a dozen off each plant. So I guess now, 28 total.
> I work a rotation operation and time after time, plant by plant I've found that these fems likely throw sacks at around 2 to 3 weeks. It takes a bit of time, doesnt show up at first, definitely tricky if you only check your plants once as soon as you have budlets.
> And these sacks mostly like to form between the main stem and budlet on mostly secondary branches, making them a bit harder to find.
> ...


Yeah it looks like the fem seeds are hermie prone. I have grown a handful of reg gps beans out and have liked them. I have a few packs of reg seeds that I got cheap and still look forward to growing those. But I’m also gonna be breeding my own seeds too.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 1, 2020)

Hickock Haze stacking up nicely! Day 25 12/12  



And her neighbors


----------



## Cptn (Apr 2, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> yea I’ve been around awhile and I saw his explanation for the new pricing and what I’ve been seeing isn’t that it’s just random fluctuations not based on anything it’s his priority to do so but like I said if the price is going to fluctuate that much just bring back the reverse auctions and it wasn’t a complaint more of a suggestion.


I loved the auctions. Almost everything Greenpoint I have was bought that way.
We all have a right to complain, I just prefer reading it when people are informed and reasonable about what they are talking about. You seem like you're both of those things Kronic.

*<Everything below this line is my guesses about what happens behind the scenes at Greenpoint. Nothing more>*

I don't think the auctions will ever come back. That business model was based on volume to be profitable, and when the majority of his customer base had filled their collections with multiple packs of all the Stardawg crosses they wanted, sales dropped off and he had to charge higher prices to the remaining customer base for those strains to keep the cash flow up. First he got rid of the nuggets. Then he tried restricting supply. You remember when the strain you wanted would only have one or 2 packs show up for sale a day then disappear for a couple days? When they came back, they sold faster on the auction (Scarcity. FOMO.) Even that stopped working. These are just observations from someone who watched the auctions every day.

I doubt the fem lines of today are as popular as his older Stardawg gear was.
Your average Stardawg customer expects powerful smoke, and Purple Punch isn't known for that. With all the fire cuts available to them to reverse . . . right? So, he is not going to get his entire customer base to come back and buy the new PP crosses. Once again he has to charge higher prices to make up for low volume.
At least we can say we were there for the golden days of auctions and gold nuggets. We'll never see a better value in seeds again except ones gifted by friends.

I am so disappointed that he hasn't released a full line of BX seeds or FEM BX's (selecting killer mother phenos from each hybrid line, reversing them and crossing them back to the elite mother cuts.) Doing FEM BX's vs. REGS would increase the odds of success big time.
I think all his old customers would consider loading the boat again with those lines.
It would take work, no doubt, and those selections are not the kind of job that should be outsourced <ahem>.

Not all of them would be great of course. The chance of recessive traits stacking up and throwing bad phenos would be real, and most customers think a BX1 is like Soul's description of cubing (x75) so there'd be more complaints than he gets from a batch of F1's from some of those less savvy growers who pulled the short straw.
But Gu would finally deserve the name "breeder" if he did that, and everyone of his old customers would come back again.

It seems to be a tough business these days making and selling seeds. So much competition, so many doing the same things.
Gu's gonna do what Gu's gonna do. He always has, right?


----------



## Cptn (Apr 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got a pack of the motor punch. I'm not diamond or gold, just bronze.
> Got a pack of testers before too. Most of what you said is false.


False huh?
You may be right. These are just my observations. Not trying to pass them off as facts.
Maybe the volume of gold/platinum people sniping for those seeds has dropped off?
I'm at the top side of gold and I've unsubscribed from the promo emails because the new lines don't interest me at all.
I doubt I'm the only one.
Last pack I got from Greenpoint was the Western Grail testers. The website crashed in seconds after they appeared (like it always did back then) and only the most aggressive auction veterans had a chance at those packs. Bronze NEVER had a chance.
Ahhh the good ol days


----------



## daveybc (Apr 2, 2020)

6 out of 6 Bridezilla had nuts.. Picked them off around end week 3 and havn't seen any at week 4 yet. fingers crossed



NugHeuser said:


> It's funny, I just noticed these new prices on the new strains.
> l still have only had 2 out of so far 22 plants of 5 different strains from heisen not throw balls. Unfortunately I dropped a bunch of money a while back on several packs of these new crosses, so I'm still trying to push through all them seeds before I get more again. Not included in those 22 plants are another 6 @ 2.5 weeks of banana orange daiquiri and purple cake of which a few days back I checked for balls and as i expected plucked between 3 or 4 to upwards of a dozen off each plant. So I guess now, 28 total.
> I work a rotation operation and time after time, plant by plant I've found that these fems likely throw sacks at around 2 to 3 weeks. It takes a bit of time, doesnt show up at first, definitely tricky if you only check your plants once as soon as you have budlets.
> And these sacks mostly like to form between the main stem and budlet on mostly secondary branches, making them a bit harder to find.
> ...


----------



## [ZooWeeMaMa] (Apr 2, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Yeah it looks like the fem seeds are hermie prone. I have grown a handful of reg gps beans out and have liked them. I have a few packs of reg seeds that I got cheap and still look forward to growing those. But I’m also gonna be breeding my own seeds too.


Not copycats IME. According to him he's the only one doing it right with his own blend of hormones and everyone else using silver and whatever else is why they herm. No balls on his plants but I did have one out of 3 GPS plants throw balls very early on and continue to grow them up to 3 weeks. For that reason I'm not positive I'm gonna keep pheno hunting with GPS for now. I'm just gonna keep the one monster lemon pheno I got and do a whole grow of copycat next. Then go from there. I'm kinda disappointed that I grew 3 Purple Chems and they all are lemon phenos. Leads me to believe the other seeds I have are gonna be the same and I really wasn't looking for a lemon strain right now...


----------



## Fiete (Apr 2, 2020)

Here are some Bud Shots at Day 35 of Flower. Not Huge at the Moment but they will pack on in the next time.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 2, 2020)

Very healthy excellent looking plants feite!!


----------



## Fiete (Apr 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Very healthy excellent looking plants feite!!


Thank you  
Later this day i will make a bigger update


----------



## Nizza (Apr 2, 2020)

I thought my order would have been sent out yesterday for the pre-order. Any update @Gu~ ?
Release date:
4/1/2020 at 2:00:00 (UTC-6)


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I thought my order would have been sent out yesterday for the pre-order. Any update @Gu~ ?
> Release date:
> 4/1/2020 at 2:00:00 (UTC-6)


_pandemic every thing I have ordered home depot, Amazon , Lowes... is all longer wait times and slower mail service _


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 2, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Very Nice!!!
> With results like these, from what i grew & what i see from others, how can you knock GPS?
> 1/2 the price of other seed companies most times, absolute Bomb in every pack it seams. They give a nice description, have legit pics for most strains from us. Take care of you if you need it. Quick delivery. To me GPS stood out from the rest where when i went to other seed bank sites, they were brief, scarce on info., no pics, no descriptions or crap. No tutorials for newbs, no direct phone #, no reviews, limited strain info. Ect.... So, for those reasons alone combined with the High-End bud i see here, i think I'll take my chances with GPS.
> 
> ...


I'm still pretty new to the game, this being my third growing season, but I've had definite success with GPS indoors and out (though I did fight some WPM outdoors,I don't blame the genetics), and they have taken care of me well. Highly recommended!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 2, 2020)

daveybc said:


> 6 out of 6 Bridezilla had nuts.. Picked them off around end week 3 and havn't seen any at week 4 yet. fingers crossed


They shouldnt come back during that round but my experience so far is even after cloning they still throw nuts. That's the purple crash and rogue OG anyway. I'm about to give a bridezilla and wedding pie pheno another shot as clone and see what happens


----------



## nc208 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cptn said:


> False huh?
> You may be right. These are just my observations. Not trying to pass them off as facts.
> Maybe the volume of gold/platinum people sniping for those seeds has dropped off?
> I'm at the top side of gold and I've unsubscribed from the promo emails because the new lines don't interest me at all.
> ...


Again I got western wizard as a tester way before your western grail was even made lol. I'm going back farther than you and bronze always had a chance. It came down to how fast your internet is and if you made a good connection. Like Gu said 1.5 years ago not his fault if you were to cheap to get a good fast internet connection. So please stop filling BS of you had to be gold or diamond to have a shot.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 2, 2020)

Halftime my fiends, Day 35 here: 3 x ice cream punsh and 1 x Sour Cookies. All 4 Plants are very frosty at this age, that's what i see in preview Postings, so Yeah,, Hyped.


Lazy Time is over, know it will Beginns to produce some nice stuff xD i found 1 Pheno that Streching more than other that means more Sativa tight? This Plant here. But she is Pretty but litte behind than the other Ice creams. 


This one here are the "Sour Cookies" very Frosty! 




This Ice cream Pheno, has the best Root growth and a great growth in vege, she drinks more than the others and growth very Bushy. But, in Flower she looks she is very leafy that's what i don't like but she is Frosty as Hell but I like easy trimming  maybe i will not take her let's see how she going later on. 


This Pheno here i call her Pheno 1 ice are a quick Clone producer. I took 2 Clones and both producing Roots same time after maybe 10 Days ore so very Cool. Than I like the structure of her, looks she producing a good bud to leaf ratio. 



Here are the rest of the Gang


----------



## GrowRijt (Apr 2, 2020)

Actually knowing a bit about how software works and when server calls are made is a good bit of it. Many people hit refresh and will never get a page. There is a pattern of when to use back button or when to refresh a page to get it to load more consistently in high traffic. Mashing buttons and cursing is another way to go.


----------



## loco41 (Apr 2, 2020)

sundance kid coming along at 50ish days. soil seems to be off a little bit, but laid some fresh ewc a couple days ago and hope it will help carry me through.


----------



## Cptn (Apr 2, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Again I got western wizard as a tester way before your western grail was even made lol. I'm going back farther than you and bronze always had a chance. It came down to how fast your internet is and if you made a good connection. Like Gu said 1.5 years ago not his fault if you were to cheap to get a good fast internet connection. So please stop filling BS of you had to be gold or diamond to have a shot.


Not BS nc. My experience. Go back and read all the people complaining about how fast it closed out. 
You seem angry. Have some Corona


----------



## daveybc (Apr 2, 2020)

Yes these were from seed. I do have clones so if I would rin them again I would likely see balls it sounds like.. Did the pollen create a full healthy seed? or was it those dreaded little white premature? I had a poor showing on some cakenchem seeds (some poor quality ) and purple crunch was sent as a replacement. I hope they will grow uneventful.



NugHeuser said:


> They shouldnt come back during that round but my experience so far is even after cloning they still throw nuts. That's the purple crash and rogue OG anyway. I'm about to give a bridezilla and wedding pie pheno another shot as clone and see what happens


----------



## nc208 (Apr 2, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Not BS nc. My experience. Go back and read all the people complaining about how fast it closed out.
> You seem angry. Have some Corona


Not angry, just frustrated by things being said which are Bullshit. There is nothing to do with membership level and getting a pack of "tester" seeds as you put it. I'm a bronze level and have done it 2x now. 

Why would I want some shit beer like a Corona? Or are you trying to make light of a fucked up situation everyone's dealing with? Being an essential worker having to carry on through this shit while everyone you know is ordered to stay at home and people are dying? I really hope your not making light of this and just some shitty beer joke.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 2, 2020)

Has anyone who ordered the Tomahawk reg seeds that were supposed to ship out on the 1st seen a shipping notification yet? Mine haven't shipped yet, but I'm trying to be patient before reaching out to them, because they are sending me them as a replacement for some Cherry Wine seeds I ordered that had a poor germination rate.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 2, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Long queue on the pre order shipments.
> all of them should go out by the weekend.


Understood, and thanks for the update. Like I said, though, I didn't want to bug you guys about a freebie replacement. Especially when it was put in at the end of last week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2020)

My runt bodega bubblegum, the leaf blade serrations/leaf shape make me think of oak tree or something similar.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 2, 2020)

Jelly Pie #4 (Grape Crush) Day 71


jonesy...


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 2, 2020)

My purple dream @ 3.8 weeks flowering. 
Second pic is rest of tent.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Apr 3, 2020)

What's the difference between purple chem and royal chem?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 3, 2020)

Guess I gotta spend my stimulant check to try and get that lemon tree cross lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 3, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> What's the difference between purple chem and royal chem?


The pollen donor is switched around so there will be differences between offspring.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 3, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> What's the difference between purple chem and royal chem?


yes and the royal chem is a regular seed and the purple chem is fem'd


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2020)

Tomahawk in the old Aluminum Vapor Genie. 

Recommend


----------



## SIRE (Apr 3, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> What's the difference between purple chem and royal chem?


I asked the same question but realize that the parents were flipped instead of using the father of Stardoll one of them use the mother of purple punch and vice versa


----------



## SIRE (Apr 3, 2020)

SIRE said:


> I asked the same question but realize that the parents were flipped instead of using the father of Stardoll one of them use the mother of purple punch and vice versa


Stardawg


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Apr 4, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Guess I gotta spend my stimulant check to try and get that lemon tree cross lol


If you're getting stimulant checks, money's probably the least of your worries.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Again I got western wizard as a tester way before your western grail was even made lol. I'm going back farther than you and bronze always had a chance. It came down to how fast your internet is and if you made a good connection. Like Gu said 1.5 years ago not his fault if you were to cheap to get a good fast internet connection. So please stop filling BS of you had to be gold or diamond to have a shot.


Are you interested in sharing your opinion of the Western Wizard? A friend of mine grew out some of them (from Greenpoint of course) a couple years ago and they were amazingly good. He still has two phenos in his garden. We have never been able to find much in the way of info or opinions about it. It appears to be a very obscure strain.


----------



## killakanna (Apr 4, 2020)

SIRE said:


> Stardawg


it was probably autocorrect, yo baby relaxxx


----------



## gwheels (Apr 4, 2020)

I called it bio diesel...but i was high. This is Oil Slick (bio diesel X Purple Punch). It just gets stankier and stankier.

I am running out of clearance in the tent and this is going in bloom as soon as a spot opens up (blooming with a 4 k QB 135 on flower day 18...still stretching.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 4, 2020)

pretty cool of greenpoint to give away a free pack of the lemon cross with any order over 75$... I literally just pre-ordered like 200$ worth of seeds I didnt really need and now they have another damn sale!


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 4, 2020)

Chopped a CC two weeks ago @77 days with multiple nanners popping up. In jars now, and like the raindance and gunslinger I grew out, loud asf. I don't think gps gear likes my setup though, all 3 strains Ive grown all throw white pistils to the very end and don't die back. Not really a problem, just not the prettiest bud.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Are you interested in sharing your opinion of the Western Wizard? A friend of mine grew out some of them (from Greenpoint of course) a couple years ago and they were amazingly good. He still has two phenos in his garden. We have never been able to find much in the way of info or opinions about it. It appears to be a very obscure strain.


It was fantastic, Blissful Wizard is hands down the best tasting cookie cross I've ever had. I got 2 phenos, one stardawg dominate that took 90ish days and stank like chem. The other was a blissful leaner that had the best taste and a very high stone. I was disappointed to see it not catch on and become popular but not many are familiar with the Wizard I think.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 4, 2020)

Eagle Scout early flower, spoiled with mass amounts of foilar and soil beneficials...One of my flagship strains, blessed to have found her, all for a $23.00 auction, had two females from 3 seeds she was one of them...She produces heavy dense trich covered rocks smelling of chem, no gsc pheno present. Shes also getting a test run of regalia cg every friday, but shes already very mildew resistant

Ordered a huge mesh bag for cat protection, got me poles all propped up waiting for it to come in


----------



## SFnone (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It was fantastic, Blissful Wizard is hands down the best tasting cookie cross I've ever had. I got 2 phenos, one stardawg dominate that took 90ish days and stank like chem. The other was a blissful leaner that had the best taste and a very high stone. I was disappointed to see it not catch on and become popular but not many are familiar with the Wizard I think.


I remember when they did that round of testers... the blissful wizard cross was the one I tried to get, but I was too slow. I thought it would be a normal addition, seeing as blissful wizard was one of the highest thc producers at the time... guess I was wrong. Does anybody remember the "over-flookies"? what the fuck were those? i'm pretty sure that was the name, but I might be wrong... if I remember, the picture looked like some kind of crazy dr. suess shit.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It was fantastic, Blissful Wizard is hands down the best tasting cookie cross I've ever had. I got 2 phenos, one stardawg dominate that took 90ish days and stank like chem. The other was a blissful leaner that had the best taste and a very high stone. I was disappointed to see it not catch on and become popular but not many are familiar with the Wizard I think.


Thanks for responding. I have since come across a few of your older posts where you discussed it. It's great smoke indeed!


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 5, 2020)

You guys are scaring the shit outta me with this hermie talk. My gmo cake looking stupid fire


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 5, 2020)

What’s up everyone! Hope things have cooled off a little since I was last here. Flipped my ice cream punch, snake oil, and pebble pusher a while back and here they are now. Ice cream punch hasn’t been in there as long, about a week. Those two are on the left. Snake oil (rear right) has been in about 20 days and pebble pusher (front right) has been in there about 2 weeks. Think I’ll just do weekly update in here and not really participate in the OTD. Ice cream punch #2 and snake oil look to be big yielders and more sativa dominant. Ice cream punch #1 and pebble pusher both look to be compact OG leaning phenos. The light is turned up pretty high, about 80k lux on the highest colas but they seem to be handling it okay. Using about 600 watts altogether including fans and carbon filter.


----------



## joeko420 (Apr 5, 2020)

Pretty bummed out right now. First time running Greenpoint seeds and was greatly anticipating sampling these incredible smelling Catalina Wine Mixer (SS x PP). They smell fantastic! Unfortunately, fat seeds seeds are popping everywhere.

Incredibly disappointed chopping and removing these plants from my tent.

A combo of Bodhi Seeds plants are growing flawlessly right next to where these stood.

Glad I got these and my other Stardawg crosses for 50% off. Very apprehensive popping those as well unless they are a better bet?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 5, 2020)

Eagle Scout gettin frosty!!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 5, 2020)

joeko420 said:


> Pretty bummed out right now. First time running Greenpoint seeds and was greatly anticipating sampling these incredible smelling Catalina Wine Mixer (SS x PP). They smell fantastic! Unfortunately, fat seeds seeds are popping everywhere.
> 
> Incredibly disappointed chopping and removing these plants from my tent.
> 
> ...


Are those 'heisembeans" ?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Apr 5, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Are those 'heisembeans" ?


yes


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> It was fantastic, Blissful Wizard is hands down the best tasting cookie cross I've ever had. I got 2 phenos, one stardawg dominate that took 90ish days and stank like chem. The other was a blissful leaner that had the best taste and a very high stone. I was disappointed to see it not catch on and become popular but not many are familiar with the Wizard I think.


I agree the Blissful wizard is awesome!
My favorite cookie cross as well.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 6, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Eagle Scout gettin frosty!!
> View attachment 4524681



Nice. Which Bloom Day?


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 6, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> If you're getting stimulant checks, money's probably the least of your worries.


I was playing, but you don’t get one?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 6, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Nice. Which Bloom Day?


Just past the 4-week mark, so day 30 12/12


----------



## predd (Apr 6, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> I was playing, but you don’t get one?


stimulent check=meth head...stimulus check=seeds lololol I think he was kidding around


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 6, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I thought my order would have been sent out yesterday for the pre-order. Any update @Gu~ ?
> Release date:
> 4/1/2020 at 2:00:00 (UTC-6)


I actually just got a response by email from them. They said that all orders should be out in the next 2 days, I grabbed some tomahawk and cowboy cookies.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 6, 2020)

Jelly Pie just before chop


----------



## led1k (Apr 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Jelly Pie just before chopView attachment 4525299


Frostiest buds (and especially) and fans I've ever seen.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 6, 2020)

predd said:


> stimulent check=meth head...stimulus check=seeds lololol I think he was kidding around


Ohh


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 6, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> My purple dream @ 3.8 weeks flowering.
> Second pic is rest of tent.
> View attachment 4521783View attachment 4521785


Has a lot of blue dream trait


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 6, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> Jelly Pie just before chopView attachment 4525299


AWWWW YEAH!!!
Now that's frosty!!! Jelly Pie, one of my favs!!! 

jonesy...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 6, 2020)

Texas Butter


----------



## 2easy (Apr 6, 2020)

Does anybody in here have a pack of tombstone they don't want?


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 6, 2020)

Lol this made it into my local dispensary... basicallyodorless... flavorless...but stoney..meh..


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 6, 2020)

Nugs1 said:


> I actually just got a response by email from them. They said that all orders should be out in the next 2 days, I grabbed some tomahawk and cowboy cookies.


I grabbed those cookies too...wish us luck


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 6, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Texas Butter View attachment 4525495View attachment 4525496


Just ordered today


----------



## killakanna (Apr 6, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Has a lot of blue dream trait


Yeah that looks very Blue Dream leaning, how many beans did you pop? They should turn out dank AF. Purple Punch makes everything beautiful and Blue Dream makes me :]


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I grabbed those cookies too...wish us luck


Those cowboy cookies are great btw. Look for the green pheno for more indica and the purple pheno for sativa kick. I'll post a pic tomorrow my purple pheno goes practically black. Green one stinkier. Your mileage may vary but expect greatness


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 6, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Just ordered today


Texas butter will not disappoint also. One of my top phenos in the garden for my picky friends. Mines not banana-y according to GU a while ago that's normal from what I remember him saying. It's great kushy stoney tastey dense nuggets. I'll post a pic tomorrow night of one about to harvest


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 6, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Those cowboy cookies are great btw. Look for the green pheno for more indica and the purple pheno for sativa kick. I'll post a pic tomorrow my purple pheno goes practically black. Green one stinkier. Your mileage may vary but expect greatness


Thanks for the heads up.. I'm a big fan of GMO and a bigger fan of indicas


----------



## Fiete (Apr 7, 2020)

Morning, that's how my Plants looks like on Day 39. They are litte behind than normal, but why? GPS say 55-65 Days of Flower. That's impossible my Plants are ready that looks to me 70-80 Days +


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2020)

Tomahawk seems wonderful at my house and it stinks


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tomahawk seems wonderful at my house and it stinks


Good to hear. I got some on the way. Damn it’s been awhile since I grown something (law has been watching and buzzing me). Tired of the shit I’m getting on the street around here. Hopefully this will be awesome.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 7, 2020)

killakanna said:


> Yeah that looks very Blue Dream leaning, how many beans did you pop? They should turn out dank AF. Purple Punch makes everything beautiful and Blue Dream makes me :]


Only popped 1 bean. Have other strains in the tent as well. Purple dream is front right.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 7, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Only popped 1 bean. Have other strains in the tent as well. Purple dream is front right. View attachment 4526127



How long in Flower


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 7, 2020)

Just dropped whole pack of California Cannon, 6 Jell pie's and 6 copper chem in h2o. Along with 10 mimosa x sundae driver's, 1 orange cookie (Fem) , 6 Useful's Luck Lime f2's, 6 Oni's tropsanto (fems), 2 freebie Bubbba's sis x oogb. Going to let a Copper chem or jelly pie male do his thing.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 7, 2020)

Fiete said:


> How long in Flower


4 weeks 2 days. From flip to 12/12. 2 weeks into flower changed light schedule to 11.5 on / 12.5 off.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 7, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Just dropped whole pack of California Cannon, 6 Jell pie's and 6 copper chem in h2o. Along with 10 mimosa x sundae driver's, 1 orange cookie (Fem) , 6 Useful's Luck Lime f2's, 6 Oni's tropsanto (fems), 2 freebie Bubbba's sis x oogb. Going to let a Copper chem or jelly pie male do his thing.


Seems like you have a nice size space. Cheers.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 7, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tomahawk seems wonderful at my house and it stinks


Wish I could have got a closetr representation of what you have


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 7, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Wish I could have got a closetr representation of what you have


I need to plant more tomahawk, my first pheno was too airy but potent but a nightmare trim, ended up donating it


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sundae Stallion


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 7, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I need to plant more tomahawk, my first pheno was too airy but potent but a nightmare trim, ended up donating it


Never grew it.. but what I got from the dispo was sub par.. could be the grow/er


----------



## 2easy (Apr 7, 2020)

Some tombstone up drying. Going to look nice after a trim


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 7, 2020)

2easy said:


> Some tombstone up drying. Going to look nice after a trim
> 
> View attachment 4526469


Yeah, should look all right. Lol


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 7, 2020)

Lucky 7s on Day 58 of flower is nearing harvest. I've had to chop a couple branches that were leaning too much.



Lucky 7s nug shot after a trim entering cure


The Bridezilla that dropped balls in week 3 def pollinated this plant


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 7, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> Lucky 7s on Day 58 of flower is nearing harvest. I've had to chop a couple branches that were leaning too much.
> View attachment 4526589
> View attachment 4526591
> 
> ...


One of the old good varieties.

One of the heavier yielding plants, and a boot to the head to go along with it. In the top 3-4 Wild west series I've ran. 

Tastes like the cereal portion of Lucky Charms.


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 7, 2020)

cherry wine,cake n chem,Topanga canyon S1


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 7, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> cherry wine,cake n chem,Topanga canyon S1 View attachment 4526699View attachment 4526698View attachment 4526697View attachment 4526696View attachment 4526695


How's that Topanga smelling


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 7, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> How's that Topanga smelling


Sorry I’ve lost my sense of smell,sick lately...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 7, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> Sorry I’ve lost my sense of smell,sick lately...


Could be the rona!


----------



## killakanna (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Could be the rona!


Let’s pray that’s not the case.


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 7, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Could be the rona!


No fever,no cough...so I doubt it,I did get a influenza vaccine though for the first time in my life and have been sick for 3 months..ffs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 7, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> No fever,no cough...so I doubt it,I did get a influenza vaccine though for the first time in my life and have been sick for 3 months..ffs


Let's hope it's no covid, lack of smell and taste are symptoms. Check your temperature yo!


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Vato_504 said:


> View attachment 4475493
> maybe you should read what the grower/person who owns the pic said brother man. Those middle fingers don’t sound so friendly. Look closely at those color changes in the pic on the right. That was intentionally done. No camera tricks intentional. Sorta how y’all led people lie about specs and why not ya know. So if I’m buying seeds from a breeder I wanna know what I’m buying and when you do shit like this makes me believe I’m getting scammed or bamboozled ya know. Nice collection hope that’s not those purple punch crosses in that bag of so good luck chuck


Damn I just made an purchase from these guys on the 2nd wish I have known. Better luck next time I can honestly say there communication is swift but dispatch time is horrible Its been almost a week minus the weekend they advertise and still no shipping confirmation hope I get my shit smfh..


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 8, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Just ordered today


Here's my beloved Texas Butter. Lovely strain and pretty good producer too of dense ass nuggets


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 8, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Here's my beloved Texas Butter. Lovely strain and pretty good producer too of dense ass nuggetsView attachment 4526877


Nice-n-frosty !


----------



## Fiete (Apr 8, 2020)

Great job guys


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Sundae Stallion


I got a half pack of these that just hit soil a week ago. Very vigorous little seedlings despite low night time temps. How's the smell coming from her?


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 8, 2020)

I only grew one female twice now and it smells of chem, decent plant with high pm resistance but I need to go through more seeds


----------



## gwheels (Apr 8, 2020)

Day 56 for a dubstep and a purple punch. I moved the dubstep into the tent to spend the last week or so.


Dubstep (A-Dub X Stardawg Corey Haim Cut)

Purple Punch S1...it looks white but its the frost. It is taking on a slight purple hue.


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 8, 2020)

Cptn said:


> @Gu~ explained the new pricing structure last year when he announced the auctions going away.
> Basically, the strains in highest demand will always have higher prices. New strains can be expected to start off high and drop down after an initial surge.
> It would not surprise me if his website allowed him to automate price changes based on rules (an algorithm) that automatically calculates and updates prices based on time in stock, weekly (or daily) sales, and remaining packs in stock.
> 
> ...


Finally a post with some real insight into the show. I sent Gu~ a request via email and he came through big time. Those of you hatin because you feel left - out I'm happy with that cause it leaves more genetics for me and the rest. Keep hatin.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 8, 2020)

Purple MAC I started in soil a month ago and just transferred to DWC about a week ago.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 8, 2020)

be nice t


Nugs1 said:


> Good to hear. I got some on the way. Damn it’s been awhile since I grown something (law has been watching and buzzing me). Tired of the shit I’m getting on the street around here. Hopefully this will be awesome.


be nice to be able to tell em to stop dickin around and do some real police work...ridiculous.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 8, 2020)

gps gear looking fire on here rn...I’m about to pass the last 5 seeds of this night rider to a buddy so he can flower em out. gonna make sure to snag cuts from him before he flowers em but will try and make sure to document the progress on here. Nice to see yall still finding gems in these packs!! Much love riu fam


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 8, 2020)

_Update my GPS seeds will be here soon. Orange Blossom Special. If any of you guys have ran it I'd like to check out your results._


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 8, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> _Update my GPS seeds will be here soon. Orange Blossom Special. If any of you guys have ran it I'd like to check out your results._


I ran it a for a few grows. It is an easy strain to grow, with loud gasoline and orange odors. Uplifting, daytime smoke. The buds were more leafy than what I prefer to trim, but very much worth the effort.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I ran it a for a few grows. It is an easy strain to grow, with loud gasoline and orange odors. Uplifting, daytime smoke. The buds were more leafy than what I prefer to trim, but very muchView attachment 4527900 worth the effort.


Damnnn.. She's one sexy bitch. Haha awesome grow i can't wait to grow out mine and test them. I'll definitely be finding an keeper cheers!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 8, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Damnnn.. She's one sexy bitch. Haha awesome grow i can't wait to grow out mine and test it. I'll definitely be finding an keeper cheers!!


That particular plant yielded 8 ounces.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I ran it a for a few grows. It is an easy strain to grow, with loud gasoline and orange odors. Uplifting, daytime smoke. The buds were more leafy than what I prefer to trim, but very muchView attachment 4527900 worth the effort.





Big Green Thumb said:


> That particular plant yielded 8 ounces.





Big Green Thumb said:


> That particular plant yielded 8 ounces.


That's fucking nuts man lol what size pots did you use?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 8, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> Finally a post with some real insight into the show. I sent Gu~ a request via email and he came through big time. Those of you hatin because you feel left - out I'm happy with that cause it leaves more genetics for me and the rest. Keep hatin.


Are they back again? I blocked the haters and it's made this thread much better.

After that large pheno hunt (80 plus seeds) of Copper Chem and Cake n Chem (see my previous posts for a lot of info and pics), I've been busy and a bit quiet here. I'm starting to get feedback from patients and peers. Nothing but great feedback. Of the 4 Cake's and the 6 Copper's I'm considering keeping, the feedback has been stellar. I've talked about that F4 Copper quite a bit so I won't go on about that. I haven't talked to much about the Cake's. One of my posts has the yield data of all 32 females. The Copper's definitely out weighed the Cake's, but the Cake's produced more resin overall. The Copper's had a bit of uniformity while the Cake's were true F1's. The B4 Cake was the most like Wedding Cake and showing cookie genetics; thus the lowest yield of my possible keepers but still 13 out of 32. Responses have been "boutique shit right there", sweet nose, candy, "looks evil in grow pics", great rez, stoney. E4 yielded slight more and also had Cake traits. Responses... Potent indica, sick, super rez (all over container), fuel and puppy breathe (strong), taste is west coast for sure, favorite so far. D6 yielded still slightly more. This one looked like a true hybrid of Cake and Chem. Not very purple but enough to give a velvety look. Responses... Just wow, Like King Luis or Headband, west coast, very OG Chem, thick and heavy smoke, smell and taste very familiar like Headband, made me forget I was driving my car, love me some D6. There is one more I haven't gotten feedback for yet, C9. That one was kept due to high yield, but it definitely leans and looks Chem.

Overall, when it comes to Cake n Chem, I'm super happy with results. I found two that had cookie traits that yielded very well. One very similar to Wedding Cake which I'm stoked about. I also found a unique hybrid of the two parents. All produced high quality, resinous nug. Like the Copper Chem, I highly recommend the Cake n Chem; for similar and different reasons. Anyone bagging on the quality of GPS regs is an ass clown.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 8, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> That's fucking nuts man lol what size pots did you use?


That was in a 5 gallon bucket of straight perlite. Fed Jacks 3-2-1 through blumats. The obs in particular, when you open a doob tube with a j in it, everyone around says "wtf is that???!!!".


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 8, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That was in a 5 gallon bucket of straight perlite. Fed Jacks 3-2-1 through blumats. The obs in particular, when you open a doob tube with a j in it, everyone around says "wtf is that???!!!".


Haha hell yeah man. I'll be using 5 gal buckets my self can't wait I'll be posting an review as well!


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> be nice t
> 
> be nice to be able to tell em to stop dickin around and do some real police work...ridiculous.


yeah I wish. The way things are looking politically speaking it’ll never happen on a national scale and therefore never in my state.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 9, 2020)

I threw my texas butter clone away cause i thought the plant wasnt up to par in terms of yield but now close to harvest I wish I kept it


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I threw my texas butter clone away cause i thought the plant wasnt up to par in terms of yield but now close to harvest I wish I kept it


That has happened to me many times over lol. Sorry man. Luckily new packs of that under appreciated strain are cheaper than 2 clones at a dispensary lolz


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 9, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> _Update my GPS seeds will be here soon. Orange Blossom Special. If any of you guys have ran it I'd like to check out your results._


I ran two OBS outdoors last year, one in a 20G fabric bag and one in the ground. Got about a pound between the two of them. Beautiful plants. Good WPM resistance, great smell, and a good, fast high. Too fast for me, actually as I need a good mellow indica, OBS gets my heart racing unless I vape a small amount, but it's great for those looking for a Sativa type effect.

Edit- forgot to mention this grow was 100% organic, mostly fed fish hydrolysate, kelp, and top dressed with neem and kelp meals, with some other organic goodies here and there including foliar feedings.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 9, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> I ran two OBS outdoors last year, one in a 20G fabric bag and one in the ground. Got about a pound between the two of them. Beautiful plants. Good WPM resistance, great smell, and a good, fast high. Too fast for me, actually as I need a good mellow indica, OBS gets my heart racing unless I vape a small amount, but it's great for those looking for a Sativa type effect.


Awesome


----------



## Coalcat (Apr 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I threw my texas butter clone away cause i thought the plant wasnt up to par in terms of yield but now close to harvest I wish I kept it


Reveg that sucker. Or at least start to reveg it and if it doesn’t turn out good after harvest or a short cure junk it!


----------



## Fiete (Apr 9, 2020)

Day 42 Beginning of Week 7


Sour Cookies 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3



Very Frosty and my Tent Smells Amazing when i open the Door.


Pheno 3 is my Favo from the 3 ices but let's see how they perform later on. I give them 30-35 Days


----------



## coppershot (Apr 9, 2020)

Looking good @Fiete 

Did you take clones?


----------



## Fiete (Apr 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Looking good @Fiete
> 
> Did you take clones?



Yes, and all are rooted. The 3 Pheno Rooted fastest under 10 days i belive and I really like the structure and it looks she produces good to.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 9, 2020)

I prefer natural pics instead of sharpness cranked up...imo

My whole pack of obs was male


----------



## Fiete (Apr 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I prefer natural pics instead of sharpness cranked up...imo
> 
> My whole pack of obs was male



Under led looks not good


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Looking good @Fiete
> 
> Did you take clones?


Yeah, man. Nice work, @Fiete. All that stressing you did, but everything's right, lol. I'm happy for you. And I'm happy to see that a very recent buy and start of GPS fems are looking tremendous.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 9, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Here's my beloved Texas Butter. Lovely strain and pretty good producer too of dense ass nuggetsView attachment 4526877


Ohh I can’t wait ordered this and Dawg lemon it’s gonna be a interesting fall winter grow


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 9, 2020)

Flash63 said:


> cherry wine,cake n chem,Topanga canyon S1 View attachment 4526699View attachment 4526698View attachment 4526697View attachment 4526696View attachment 4526695


How’s the Cherry Wine so far? I just started two of them. I’m thinking about growing them outside once the days are long enough.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2020)

I couldn't stay away from Greenpoint forever, I've got too much fire to tryout.
Planted these oldies in my Covid-19 victory garden
I hope they're still viable.


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 9, 2020)

I only had two females from 15 seeds,one of them has great vigor and is one the fastest flowering plants I’ve ever seen..it’s the one in the pics,just 18 days into flower...


----------



## coppershot (Apr 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I couldn't stay away from Greenpoint forever, I've got too much fire to tryout.
> Planted these oldies in my Covid-19 victory garden
> I hope they're still viable.


That pack of Guard Dawg should have fire in it! Looking forward to seeing how both packs turn out


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 9, 2020)

_Im going for the purple punch S1's next_


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 9, 2020)

coppershot said:


> That pack of Guard Dawg should have fire in it! Looking forward to seeing how both packs turn out


Awesome, I will try and keep posting their progress.
I grew out a pack a couple years ago and wasn't expecting much - didn't take cuttings.
It was phenomenal smoke.
I'm going to keep a male or female and do some f2's to fully explore the cross.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm getting stoked on this full moon fever- coming up on day 35, and she's getting pretty loud with really heavy lean to the Durban poison on the nose!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 9, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Awesome, I will try and keep posting their progress.
> I grew out a pack a couple years ago and wasn't expecting much - didn't take cuttings.
> It was phenomenal smoke.
> I'm going to keep a male or female and do some f2's to fully explore the cross.


Those older packs sure did have lots of fire. TNT is still my fav. from that series.


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those older packs sure did have lots of fire. TNT is still my fav. from that series.


Oh hell yeah!
I've still got a bunch to go through.


----------



## el kapitan (Apr 10, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those older packs sure did have lots of fire. TNT is still my fav. from that series.


I just trimmed some incredible TNT. Potent stuff. That and Purple Badlands have been a staple in my garden for a while, amongst others...


----------



## Fiete (Apr 10, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yeah, man. Nice work, @Fiete. All that stressing you did, but everything's right, lol. I'm happy for you. And I'm happy to see that a very recent buy and start of GPS fems are looking tremendous.



Morning, 

I Posting this on my local forum and they told me i have cut the nitrogen way earlyer, that's why they are not so far in Flower now for week 7 is that true? I run the Head's Formular 6/9 maybe i cut the micro out to late? I run it back now. Hope they will finished nicely.

I don't think i stress them hard only leaf defoliation here and there and litte cropping


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

I was glad to get 3/6 Hickok Haze girls as it was mention3d as high male ratio possible. 5 week’s today. A couple double buds on two. Now leaves have become more narrow and beginning to smell fruity and flowery. Decent size, o deficiency.

6 Copper Chem f3s into flower tent 2 days. 6 California Cannon F2s planted Thursday with tails.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 10, 2020)

Got my first full blown greenpoint herm. City slicker from after heisen showed up. 

I personally believe a different stardawg dad is being used. 

I will continue to run pre heisen stardawg packs.... but once they have that new logo on them I think you’re really taking a gamble.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Got my first full blown greenpoint herm. City slicker from after heisen showed up.
> 
> I personally believe a different stardawg dad is being used.
> 
> I will continue to run pre heisen stardawg packs.... but once they have that new logo on them I think you’re really taking a gamble.


Copper Chems are shipping in the new logo bags. Are those safe from heisens shenanigans?


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 10, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Copper Chems are shipping in the new logo bags. Are those safe from heisens shenanigans?


I honestly have no idea. Just from what I've gathered from others, and my own personal experience- something is different.

The earlier packs with stardawg put out fire.The newer stardawg crosses seem fluffier and I've heard of others with herm issues. Who knows, maybe I'm wrong. But I don't think I'll personally be growing anything bred by heisen.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 10, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I prefer natural pics instead of sharpness cranked up...imo
> 
> My whole pack of obs was male


My pack of OBS hermed, but the smoke was very good. 
My favorite pheno was straight oranges but it was also the worst yielder.


the real mccoy said:


> Copper Chems are shipping in the new logo bags. Are those safe from heisens shenanigans?


Pretty sure copper chem is *not* a stardawg cross so you're probably fine. 
I ran a pack in my last rotation and was satisfied with the results. 
A few were too stretchy and got culled but I still finished with 4 plants. 
Terps varied a lot -- from straight lemon to chronic halitosis.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Got my first full blown greenpoint herm. City slicker from after heisen showed up.
> 
> I personally believe a different stardawg dad is being used.
> 
> I will continue to run pre heisen stardawg packs.... but once they have that new logo on them I think you’re really taking a gamble.


If I'm not mistaken the only regs that Heisen bred have only just been released in last few weeks. So those city slickers should be pre-heisen but no telling where Gu got beans before new partnership with H.

But if I'm correct no one has flowered out Heisen made regulars.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If I'm not mistaken the only regs that Heisen bred have only just been released in last few weeks. So those city slickers should be pre-heisen but no telling where Gu got beans before new partnership with H.
> 
> But if I'm correct no one has flowered out Heisen made regulars.


Ok, I don't follow these guys too closely. Got them a few months ago. Plants herm. It happens. Just seems to be happening more with GPS gear. Grain of sand and all that.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 10, 2020)

It looks like I came out of seed buying retirement this week. I ordered Cowboy Cookies, Valley Chem, Ice Cream Punch, and Cake n Chem. 2 orders for more seeds that I don't really need but it has been a while since I bought any and I am excited to get these. 

Today's order has Lemon Tree seeds automatically added as a free gift which was AWESOME but I guess I didn't spend enough after using the coupon code so it was removed... hmmm.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 10, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> It looks like I came of of seed buying retirement this week. I ordered Cowboy Cookies, Valley Chem, Ice Cream Punch, and Cake n Chem. 2 orders for more seeds that I don't really need but it has been a while since I bought any and I am excited to get these.
> 
> Today's order has Lemon Tree seeds automatically added as a free gift which was AWESOME but I guess I didn't spend enough after using the coupon code so it was removed... hmmm.


Problem resolved by buying more seeds. Add Banana Punch and lemon Tree to my ever growing list of GPS strains. This should put me around 45 strains in the vault.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 10, 2020)

Multi poly hybreeds tend to easily herm, some more than others.
Multi poly hybreeds tend to [email protected] some very potent and wonderful buds.
Yang yang and balance mindfully.

Post caused by Space Monkey f2


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 10, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> It looks like I came out of seed buying retirement this week.


This made me laugh. Then I did the same thing. Addictions are hard to control during quarantine. And I got my first set of GPS fems for free.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 10, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum runt, reveg flower


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

The nearly last of my Copper Chem f2 (for now) in the Vapor Genie with 6 F3s just moved to flower tent.


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello--just ordered from GreenPoint (great experience so far). Was looking for a sativa, and indica, and a hybrid. They recommended Chinook Haze, Tomahawk, and Copper Chem. After reading some online reviews, I'm wondering if the Copper Chem will be a bit too "sedative" for me--would prefer a hybrid that enables daytime energy/focus and physical activity (creative work, projects, outdoor recreation). Anybody willing to share their experience with CC? 

Would something like Texas Butter be more energetic hybrid? Open to any and all recommendations--and by the way, this is my first attempt at growing, will be outdoors in Maine so fairly short season but here near the coast the first hard frost tends to come later, week of Halloween ballpark.

Thanks for any tips. Excited to give this a try now that the legal issues are gone.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 11, 2020)

Tomahawk, Knight Rider come to mind


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 11, 2020)

Purple dream 1 day shy of 5 weeks flowering. 

Rest of tent. Cannaventure.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Apr 11, 2020)

Black Banana Cookies


----------



## Cptn (Apr 11, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Hello--just ordered from GreenPoint (great experience so far). Was looking for a sativa, and indica, and a hybrid. They recommended Chinook Haze, Tomahawk, and Copper Chem. After reading some online reviews, I'm wondering if the Copper Chem will be a bit too "sedative" for me--would prefer a hybrid that enables daytime energy/focus and physical activity (creative work, projects, outdoor recreation). Anybody willing to share their experience with CC?
> 
> Would something like Texas Butter be more energetic hybrid? Open to any and all recommendations--and by the way, this is my first attempt at growing, will be outdoors in Maine so fairly short season but here near the coast the first hard frost tends to come later, week of Halloween ballpark.
> 
> Thanks for any tips. Excited to give this a try now that the legal issues are gone.


My recommendations of currently available strains from the Greenpoint catalog:
Orange Blossom Special (one recent report here described it as downright speedy.)
Dream Catcher (Blue Dream is a haze hybrid so uplifting but dreamy.)
Copper Chem (Chem 4 is the most uplifting of the Chem line but this would be your "chill" strain.)


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 11, 2020)

Sofa King Smoooth said:


> View attachment 4530691View attachment 4530692View attachment 4530693View attachment 4530694View attachment 4530705
> Black Banana Cookies


That's a nice BBC !


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 11, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> That's a nice BBC !


That's what she said!


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 11, 2020)

I have tons of GPS, but still haven't grown any regs. Looks like I need to grow my TNT. 

Here is Purple Crash #3. I loved the first 2 phenos. These are from the original testers that Heisen sent out:


----------



## k0rps (Apr 11, 2020)

Western Grail coming down tomorrow..

Dec 4, germination
Jan 6, 12/12
~Jan 23, first flowers
Apr 11, day 96 12/12 or day 79 flower

Super hashy buds that have a distinct diesel smell, almost pinches the back of the throat. Can probably let this go longer, trichs are mostly cloudy with some clear.
~k0rps


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 11, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I was glad to get 3/6 Hickok Haze girls as it was mention3d as high male ratio possible. 5 week’s today. A couple double buds on two. Now leaves have become more narrow and beginning to smell fruity and flowery. Decent size, o deficiency.
> 
> 6 Copper Chem f3s into flower tent 2 days. 6 California Cannon F2s planted Thursday with tails.


Hey @hillbill- what's your ppm or ec on the hickock? I'm in ~soil mix.. I'm having some early fade on lower leaves, mobilizing a little...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Hello--just ordered from GreenPoint (great experience so far). Was looking for a sativa, and indica, and a hybrid. They recommended Chinook Haze, Tomahawk, and Copper Chem. After reading some online reviews, I'm wondering if the Copper Chem will be a bit too "sedative" for me--would prefer a hybrid that enables daytime energy/focus and physical activity (creative work, projects, outdoor recreation). Anybody willing to share their experience with CC?
> 
> Would something like Texas Butter be more energetic hybrid? Open to any and all recommendations--and by the way, this is my first attempt at growing, will be outdoors in Maine so fairly short season but here near the coast the first hard frost tends to come later, week of Halloween ballpark.
> 
> Thanks for any tips. Excited to give this a try now that the legal issues are gone.


I just ran 40 Copper Chem seeds. I kept 20 females (18 was wrong on previous posts). 3 finished in 70 days, 10 at 74 days, 6 at 78 days, and 1 at 81 days. You can look at my previous posts with tons of pics and info. Although the word "strong" was often used to describe the effects, I haven't heard "sedative" yet. It seems to get the mind racing or being creative more than sleepy or calm, imo. Funniest description was "ran around like an ant in Home Depot."


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Tomahawk, Knight Rider come to mind


Tomahawk is one of the ones I ordered--sounded from the description like that was more of a "chill out and watch Netflix on the couch" type of effect. 

Is Knight Rider more peppy?


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Although the word "strong" was often used to describe the effects, I haven't heard "sedative" yet. It seems to get the mind racing or being creative more than sleepy or calm, imo. Funniest description was "ran around like an ant in Home Depot."


Well that sounds more like what I had in mind. I was going by the GPS description:



> The smoke is narcotic, sedating, euphoric, and dreamy, and should certainly not be indulged in for activities requiring vigilance and sharpness of mind. This is probably not the smoke for a long day’s work. Rather, enjoy a toke at home or in a relaxed setting.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Hello--just ordered from GreenPoint (great experience so far). Was looking for a sativa, and indica, and a hybrid. They recommended Chinook Haze, Tomahawk, and Copper Chem. After reading some online reviews, I'm wondering if the Copper Chem will be a bit too "sedative" for me--would prefer a hybrid that enables daytime energy/focus and physical activity (creative work, projects, outdoor recreation). Anybody willing to share their experience with CC?
> 
> Would something like Texas Butter be more energetic hybrid? Open to any and all recommendations--and by the way, this is my first attempt at growing, will be outdoors in Maine so fairly short season but here near the coast the first hard frost tends to come later, week of Halloween ballpark.
> 
> Thanks for any tips. Excited to give this a try now that the legal issues are gone.


Foot hills of maine here, you want something that will stand up to the foggie crap you get on the coast #1,#2 get something that's done by oct don't plan to run into oct you might get lucky you might not.Check out getaway mountain seeds breed in maine.


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Foot hills of maine here, you want something that will stand up to the foggie crap you get on the coast #1,#2 get something that's done by oct don't plan to run into oct you might get lucky you might not.Check out getaway mountain seeds breed in maine.


Thanks for the advice--I already placed my order, but will check out Getaway Mountain for next time. Am not actually on the coast, about 5 miles in and fairly hilly so fog not too bad. Have excellent southern exposure and well-protected from wind. But appreciate the tip about not pushing things too late. If you get a hard frost before harvest can you just go and cut it right then or is it too late and ruined?


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Thanks for the advice--I already placed my order, but will check out Getaway Mountain for next time. Am not actually on the coast, about 5 miles in and fairly hilly so fog not too bad. Have excellent southern exposure and well-protected from wind. But appreciate the tip about not pushing things too late. If you get a hard frost before harvest can you just go and cut it right then or is it too late and ruined?


You want to pull it before the bad Frost's set in. You might want to look for something that finishes early to mid September . Eleven roses fast version is quick. Also I'm on the east coast to but down south lol so we can go as long as the beginning of November here outdoors. Anybody else feel free to chime in.


----------



## thumper60 (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Thanks for the advice--I already placed my order, but will check out Getaway Mountain for next time. Am not actually on the coast, about 5 miles in and fairly hilly so fog not too bad. Have excellent southern exposure and well-protected from wind. But appreciate the tip about not pushing things too late. If you get a hard frost before harvest can you just go and cut it right then or is it too late and ruined?


Iam 35 miles from the coast we get lots of fog here late aug early sept. The frost is not the problem the bud rot is. It will push most to cut early. But good luck my fellow Mainer.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Thanks for the advice--I already placed my order, but will check out Getaway Mountain for next time. Am not actually on the coast, about 5 miles in and fairly hilly so fog not too bad. Have excellent southern exposure and well-protected from wind. But appreciate the tip about not pushing things too late. If you get a hard frost before harvest can you just go and cut it right then or is it too late and ruined?


Also idk how your LE is there as far as fly overs go but try to spread them out a bit the more natural the area looks the better off you'll be GL


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks, all legal here.


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

This thread is drifting a bit--I'll start a new one in the outdoor grow section. Back to GPS! Like I said, so far been impressed with them based on email exchange, phone conversation, and very quick order fulfillment (hasn't arrived but on its way). Seem like an A1 outfit, glad I found them.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> This thread is drifting a bit--I'll start a new one in the outdoor grow section. Back to GPS! Like I said, so far been impressed with them based on email exchange, phone conversation, and very quick order fulfillment (hasn't arrived but on its way). Seem like an A1 outfit, glad I found them.


Im awaiting my seeds as well. First purchase. I'll be doing an indoor and outdoor. OBS Greenpoint seeds


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Tomahawk is one of the ones I ordered--sounded from the description like that was more of a "chill out and watch Netflix on the couch" type of effect.
> 
> Is Knight Rider more peppy?


Let me vape a little Tomahawk and get back at you


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Let me vape a little Tomahawk and get back at you


Any excuse will do, eh? If I don't hear back from you until tomorrow that answers my question!


----------



## tommarijuana (Apr 12, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Foot hills of maine here, you want something that will stand up to the foggie crap you get on the coast #1,#2 get something that's done by oct don't plan to run into oct you might get lucky you might not.Check out getaway mountain seeds breed in maine.


I 2nd thumpers recomendation of getaways geneticsThe man put many years into his selection and breeding.Almost nothing comes close to finishing where i am.His was fully done and of sept.Three foot long colas


----------



## SIRE (Apr 12, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I ran it a for a few grows. It is an easy strain to grow, with loud gasoline and orange odors. Uplifting, daytime smoke. The buds were more leafy than what I prefer to trim, but very muchView attachment 4527900 worth the effort.


 how long to grow this in veg then how long did you bloom for. Did u cure it yet


----------



## hillbill (Apr 12, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> Any excuse will do, eh? If I don't hear back from you until tomorrow that answers my question!


I’m Baaaaaaack! No dayender like California Cannon or Secret Chief but middle stone, good effects and taste and can be a bit much for complex projects. Fuel fruit and earthy on nose.
Recommend


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 12, 2020)

Sounds like a great one for a chill evening at home listening to music or watching a flick.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2020)

SIRE said:


> how long to grow this in veg then how long did you bloom for. Did u cure it yet


That was grown a couple years ago, so it has been cured and consumed. Veg time was around 6-8 weeks, IIRC.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 12, 2020)

hillbill said:


> I’m Baaaaaaack! No dayender like California Cannon or Secret Chief but middle stone, good effects and taste and can be a bit much for complex projects. Fuel fruit and earthy on nose.
> Recommend


I missed out on the c.c. ...my girl loves that tahoe


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That was in a 5 gallon bucket of straight perlite. Fed Jacks 3-2-1 through blumats. The obs in particular, when you open a doob tube with a j in it, everyone around says "wtf is that???!!!".


what’s your take on the jacks? flavor and smoke? My buddy’s about to run some and I was talkin with him about how you can always tell when someone’s runnin chemmys, that flavor on the back of your tongue if you know what I’m sayin...not hatin on the Jacks (yet, ha) but interested on what your take on it is. the growth is fuckin outstanding...thick stalks and really healthy plants so far.


----------



## SIRE (Apr 12, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> That was grown a couple years ago, so it has been cured and consumed. Veg time was around 6-8 weeks, IIRC.


After I read your last post or one of your last ones you said you just ordered some more chem and cake so I realize I must have been answering a late or Old Post but it's cool and I see back then you had no issues with Herms or anything like that I hope is all good now but I am rather interested in the Jack's nutrients you use it's another guy that be on these forums that's pretty good and he uses that as well I think they just came out with a hydro fertilization system or something so I just want to know do you get that kind of growth because of those nutrients or what


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> what’s your take on the jacks? flavor and smoke? My buddy’s about to run some and I was talkin with him about how you can always tell when someone’s runnin chemmys, that flavor on the back of your tongue if you know what I’m sayin...not hatin on the Jacks (yet, ha) but interested on what your take on it is. the growth is fuckin outstanding...thick stalks and really healthy plants so far.


I am very happy with the Jacks... Simple to use from beginning to end of grow without changing or adding anything different. When I was running blumats and coco, I had a single reservoir feeding different strains and the standard 321 ratio worked great. I now run DWC and use the same nutrients, just at a lower ppm. The only problem I have had is whe my pH pen has messed up so the pH was off. I am sure nutrient gurus could get slightly better results by changing up as the plants flower, etc., but I am very happy with Jack's. And they are CHEAP.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2020)

SIRE said:


> After I read your last post or one of your last ones you said you just ordered some more chem and cake so I realize I must have been answering a late or Old Post but it's cool and I see back then you had no issues with Herms or anything like that I hope is all good now but I am rather interested in the Jack's nutrients you use it's another guy that be on these forums that's pretty good and he uses that as well I think they just came out with a hydro fertilization system or something so I just want to know do you get that kind of growth because of those nutrients or what


These will be my first cake n chrem seeds. I have grown a few GPS strains and have been impressed... and so has everyone who has smoked them. Very impressed. There have been a few herms, but only 1 was beyond salvage. All of my first run plants get cloned, and the clones from the herms have all grown out without herm traits. Hibernate was a strain that hermed on me, but as mentioned all the clones from the herms grew perfect, except the one that was a spectacular hermi which was chopped without finishing the grow or clone.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 12, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> what’s your take on the jacks? flavor and smoke? My buddy’s about to run some and I was talkin with him about how you can always tell when someone’s runnin chemmys, that flavor on the back of your tongue if you know what I’m sayin...not hatin on the Jacks (yet, ha) but interested on what your take on it is. the growth is fuckin outstanding...thick stalks and really healthy plants so far.


If bud taste chemmy then someone went too high on the nutrient level. For example general hydroponics recommends 5ml of micro, bloom and grow formula for 15ml of nutrient per gallon for light feed. 

That is insane! I run maybe 2mil of each or even just 2ml of micro and 2ml of bloom and no grow. 

If your running above 500ppm indoor and not running a closed system with co2 you're wasting money.

But as for flavor you really shouldn't be able to tell if its hydro/coco/salt vs organic except for perhaps complexity. 

I know my coco has blown away several folks outdoor in flavor.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If bud taste chemmy then someone went too high on the nutrient level. For example general hydroponics recommends 5ml of micro, bloom and grow formula for 15ml of nutrient per gallon for light feed.
> 
> That is insane! I run maybe 2mil of each or even just 2ml of micro and 2ml of bloom and no grow.
> 
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## SIRE (Apr 12, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Are they back again? I blocked the haters and it's made this thread much better.
> 
> After that large pheno hunt (80 plus seeds) of Copper Chem and Cake n Chem (see my previous posts for a lot of info and pics), I've been busy and a bit quiet here. I'm starting to get feedback from patients and peers. Nothing but great feedback. Of the 4 Cake's and the 6 Copper's I'm considering keeping, the feedback has been stellar. I've talked about that F4 Copper quite a bit so I won't go on about that. I haven't talked to much about the Cake's. One of my posts has the yield data of all 32 females. The Copper's definitely out weighed the Cake's, but the Cake's produced more resin overall. The Copper's had a bit of uniformity while the Cake's were true F1's. The B4 Cake was the most like Wedding Cake and showing cookie genetics; thus the lowest yield of my possible keepers but still 13 out of 32. Responses have been "boutique shit right there", sweet nose, candy, "looks evil in grow pics", great rez, stoney. E4 yielded slight more and also had Cake traits. Responses... Potent indica, sick, super rez (all over container), fuel and puppy breathe (strong), taste is west coast for sure, favorite so far. D6 yielded still slightly more. This one looked like a true hybrid of Cake and Chem. Not very purple but enough to give a velvety look. Responses... Just wow, Like King Luis or Headband, west coast, very OG Chem, thick and heavy smoke, smell and taste very familiar like Headband, made me forget I was driving my car, love me some D6. There is one more I haven't gotten feedback for yet, C9. That one was kept due to high yield, but it definitely leans and looks Chem.
> 
> ...


 can you describe the taste of the cake and chem the smell and what was your yield off of each one of the ones that you have a picture of


----------



## kaneboy (Apr 12, 2020)

decided to have a look in my fridge and just begun another step into chemmy love,jars are getting down abit and just about perfect to start indoors in southern hemisphere 
garlix x 2 
dynamite diesel crossed to the deputy x 3 (tried it mates cross over summer,just got males )
dynamite diesel clones x 2 ,mine from a few years now
the journey begins


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

r


thenotsoesoteric said:


> If bud taste chemmy then someone went too high on the nutrient level. For example general hydroponics recommends 5ml of micro, bloom and grow formula for 15ml of nutrient per gallon for light feed.
> 
> That is insane! I run maybe 2mil of each or even just 2ml of micro and 2ml of bloom and no grow.
> 
> ...


cool, right on. Exactly what I wanted to hear! He’s gonna be runnin em thru i wanna say promix and perlite, possibly some castings and just do a drain to waste. I’m excited to smoke it to test it out bc the plants look stellar. Also, gonna run some others off to the side in ffof and dr earth...he mentioned hittin em w the jacks toward the end...have you ever seen or heard of anyone doin that before? Thx for the feedback.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry! Derailed the thread again, ha! Will be posting up pics of the night rider when my homie pops the beans.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 13, 2020)

SIRE said:


> can you describe the taste of the cake and chem the smell and what was your yield off of each one of the ones that you have a picture of


I have a post with all final yields along with all the to all the yield from Copper Chem. As far as smell, it's an F1 hybrid. There was quite a variety... from straight cake/cookie traits to classic chem traits. I posted a lot of info. You're welcome to go through it. All 14 females produced top shelf nugs. Can't really go wrong with it.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If bud taste chemmy then someone went too high on the nutrient level. For example general hydroponics recommends 5ml of micro, bloom and grow formula for 15ml of nutrient per gallon for light feed.
> 
> That is insane! I run maybe 2mil of each or even just 2ml of micro and 2ml of bloom and no grow.
> 
> ...



Go with Heads 6/9 Formular it's working Epic from Start to Finish. The GH information are Bullshit at all way over the limit why they doing that recommendation?


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 13, 2020)

thumper60 said:


> Foot hills of maine here, you want something that will stand up to the foggie crap you get on the coast #1,#2 get something that's done by oct don't plan to run into oct you might get lucky you might not.Check out getaway mountain seeds breed in maine.


After running GPS outdoors and loving the result (but fighting WPM) in Maine this past season, my research led me to Critical+ 2.0 from Dinafem. 

I'll continue to run and enjoy GPS inside, but most of my outdoors crops are going to be carefully selected, resistant strains for sure.

On that note, can anyone identify any appropriately resistant/quick finishing strains from GPS?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2020)

Here’s some new pics of my four GPS plants. Snake oil is definitely the biggest yielder, or would have been if my carbon filter hadn’t fallen off the shelf and taken out a main branch. Can’t wait to throw a clone outside.

Pebble pusher is staying super compact and is already developing that FPOG smell. That one has proven super difficult to clone. I have 3 cuttings in the aero cloner. One already failed. Of the 3 I still have one is from a tip and two are from side branches that I cut post flip. Fingers crossed that at least one of them pulls through. 

Ice cream punch #2 is doing something truly bizarre. Full on buds are growing out the sides of the leaf stalks. I was worried about this at first, thinking they would be male flowers, but so far so good. No ballsacks. I’ll be watching very closely for nanners on this one. The other ice cream punch just seems to be an ordinary, indica dominant pheno. Tomahawk, sky master, copper chem, and purple Larry will be ready to go in as soon as these come down.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If bud taste chemmy then someone went too high on the nutrient level. For example general hydroponics recommends 5ml of micro, bloom and grow formula for 15ml of nutrient per gallon for light feed.
> 
> That is insane! I run maybe 2mil of each or even just 2ml of micro and 2ml of bloom and no grow.
> 
> ...



I've been trying to catch up on your Bodega Bubblegum grow, you've got some gorgeous frosty plants! I'm thinking of running her myself and I thank you all your info. Great photos and your descriptions and knowledge sharing is really greatly appreciated and helpful. 

What's your overall take on the Bodega? I'd love to get your opinion on running her if you wouldn't mind sharing. Did you post any dried bud shots? I tried to find all the posts but I might have missed one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 13, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> I've been trying to catch up on your Bodega Bubblegum grow, you've got some gorgeous frosty plants! I'm thinking of running her myself and I thank you all your info. Great photos and your descriptions and knowledge sharing is really greatly appreciated and helpful.
> 
> What's your overall take on the Bodega? I'd love to get your opinion on running her if you wouldn't mind sharing. Did you post any dried bud shots? I tried to find all the posts but I might have missed one.


I think it's a solid cross. I didnt take many dry bud shots but just snapped one of what I have left.

Overall they were a descent blend of chem and bubblegum type smells. Only the runt and 1 other had a sort of gum taste but mainly a blend of chem flavors. Easy to grow and good yields.


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think it's a solid cross. I didnt take many dry bud shots but just snapped one of what I have left.
> View attachment 4532702
> Overall they were a descent blend of chem and bubblegum type smells. Only the runt and 1 other had a sort of gum taste but mainly a blend of chem flavors. Easy to grow and good yields.



Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. I love the look of that, too. Perfect info, that is really helpful. I like the look and sound of all that. 

Much appreciated, look forward to seeing what you've got next!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2020)

I popped a pack of bodega a few days ago. 8/10 sprouted in under 72 hours. I’ll probably start one more pack soon, maybe cake and chem or chem pie, after the rest of what’s in the tent shows sex.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 13, 2020)

Anyone had any issues with the ice cream cake or ice cream wedding?


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I popped a pack of bodega a few days ago. 8/10 sprouted in under 72 hours. I’ll probably start one more pack soon, maybe cake and chem or chem pie, after the rest of what’s in the tent shows sex.



Looking forward to hearing about your Bodega grow!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Anyone had any issues with the ice cream cake or ice cream wedding?


What kind of issues? I’ve noticed some funky stuff with ice cream punch. Seeds took forever to germinate, one pheno is normal, one pheno was hermed out as fuck and got the chop, and the third is the one I just posted the pic of with the buds growing out of the leaf stalks — I’m still thinking that one might herm on me but I’m cautiously optimistic she won’t. I‘ve decided to only work with regular seeds going forward though.



HydroOrganicFla said:


> Looking forward to hearing about your Bodega grow!


I’m super impressed with the germination. Dropped them straight into ph’d rockwool cubes with no soak or anything and I swear the first sprouts were up in under 48 hours.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 13, 2020)

Texas Butter before harvest, with the bullscrap sharpness turned up to see the imaginary trichs lol
Oh and I just gotta say, I been planting one or two seeds at a time of bison breath and another one since last may and nothin but male after male after male after male jeeezus

I threw her clone away cause I thought it was crap before it fully developed, I was wrong


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2020)

Reveg!


----------



## NugHeuser (Apr 13, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Morning,
> 
> I Posting this on my local forum and they told me i have cut the nitrogen way earlyer, that's why they are not so far in Flower now for week 7 is that true? I run the Head's Formular 6/9 maybe i cut the micro out to late? I run it back now. Hope they will finished nicely.
> 
> I don't think i stress them hard only leaf defoliation here and there and litte cropping


The first ones that hermied on me I discovered because they were way behind where they should've been for that time frame and I had took a closer look to the plants and found they were loaded with sacks. Check to make sure it isnt that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2020)

I hope that one hermie ice cream punch was a fluke. I’ve been looking for sacks every day on the other ones and still nothing weird except for the buds in strange places. If I recall Fiete is growing the same strain, so definitely worth keeping an extra close eye out. I’ve got two more feminized packs that I scored for cheap, a rum runner and a purple canyon, but I’m becoming way more partial to regular seeds. Don’t know if I’ll end up popping more than a couple of the fems I have.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 13, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Texas Butter before harvest, with the bullscrap sharpness turned up to see the imaginary trichs lol
> Oh and I just gotta say, I been planting one or two seeds at a time of bison breath and another one since last may and nothin but male after male after male after male jeeezus
> 
> I threw her clone away cause I thought it was crap before it fully developed, I was wrong
> ...


Ahhhh my first pack of bison breath, one female, 10 males. I have 2 more packs to run through, I hope to have better luck with the M:F ratios, we'll see...

jonesy....


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 13, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Ahhhh my first pack of bison breath, one female, 10 males. I have 2 more packs to run through, I hope to have better luck with the M:F ratios, we'll see...
> 
> jonesy....


Too bad that sky master went so quick and never came back. Wish I had bought more. Popped half the pack and so far they all appear to be female. I won’t know for sure until I flip them but they’ve been growing for over two months and still no males have showed. I know that doesn’t for sure mean they’re all female but it’s promising. Got all males with the orange blossom special though. 2/5 females on the copper chem and 2/6 females with the tomahawk.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> What kind of issues? I’ve noticed some funky stuff with ice cream punch. Seeds took forever to germinate, one pheno is normal, one pheno was hermed out as fuck and got the chop, and the third is the one I just posted the pic of with the buds growing out of the leaf stalks — I’m still thinking that one might herm on me but I’m cautiously optimistic she won’t. I‘ve decided to only work with regular seeds going forward though.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m super impressed with the germination. Dropped them straight into ph’d rockwool cubes with no soak or anything and I swear the first sprouts were up in under 48 hours.



Lol i havent had any, its just i see 0 posts on any of the cakes icream icream wedding. Maybe 1 gmo cake posy. I got a pack of ice cream cake and ice cream wedding right here and i wanna let it rip


----------



## Fiete (Apr 14, 2020)

Here my Plants on Day 46

*Sour Cookies




The Rest are the 3 Ice cream punches

*


No Pollen Sacks God lord thanks for this....


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 14, 2020)

Fluffs, id love to see natural unmodified pics of your plants, impossible to zoom it gets all blurry


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 14, 2020)

710slickxx said:


> Lol i havent had any, its just i see 0 posts on any of the cakes icream icream wedding. Maybe 1 gmo cake posy. I got a pack of ice cream cake and ice cream wedding right here and i wanna let it rip


Go for it. Definitely worth your time to grow out. I tried some ice cream cake wax last time I was in Denver and it was killer.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 14, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Here my Plants on Day 46
> 
> *Sour Cookies
> 
> ...


Glad everything is working out for you. I dunno if you saw the weird ice cream punch pheno I have. I always like to compare notes with anyone that’s working with the same strains.

Here’s what I have going in next. Copper chem, tomahawk, and sky master. I think every sky master is female. I’ll post some more pics of the ice cream punch, pebble pusher, and snake oil next week after the buds fill out some more.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 14, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Purple dream 1 day shy of 5 weeks flowering.
> View attachment 4530586View attachment 4530587
> Rest of tent. Cannaventure.
> View attachment 4530588View attachment 4530589


why do you cut your leaves off like that? Is it to help prevent stem rot if something happens?


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 14, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> why do you cut your leaves off like that? Is it to help prevent stem rot if something happens?


Nah. Was more of a crowding issue. This plant is kinda leafy and its stuffed in the corner. Wanted to make sure I had airflow through the plant.


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 14, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Nah. Was more of a crowding issue. This plant is kinda leafy and its stuffed in the corner. Wanted to make sure I had airflow through the plant.


ah for sure, thanks for the quick response! Your plants look great! ^^


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 14, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> why do you cut your leaves off like that? Is it to help prevent stem rot if something happens?


If not mistaken it can also protect the plant from pathogens by allowing it to heal at the stem and then dropping the petiole once healed. I could be spewing bs or it could be broscience I overheard/read...mileage may vary...


----------



## HolyAngel (Apr 14, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> If not mistaken it can also protect the plant from pathogens by allowing it to heal at the stem and then dropping the petiole once healed. I could be spewing bs or it could be broscience I overheard/read...mileage may vary...


yeah this was my original thought on why to do it but wasn't sure. I've only ever heard of that being an issue and not seen it happen personally. Figured this might be the way to combat that possibility.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 14, 2020)

5 weeks. Cool pic.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 14, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Fluffs, id love to see natural unmodified pics of your plants, impossible to zoom it gets all blurry





HolyAngel said:


> why do you cut your leaves off like that? Is it to help prevent stem rot if something happens?



I do that all the time it's a great technique


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 14, 2020)

I know I said I wasn’t gonna post any more pics but this snake oil is starting to look fantastic with those thick fucking resin rails. I’m hoping she’ll start getting chunky in another week. I’m still sad about the carbon filter falling off the shelf and taking out a main cola. Think she’s at about 28 days but I did not note exactly when I flipped her. Just know she went in first, then the pebble pusher about 5 days later, and then the ice cream punch went in about a week after that.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

Here is my complaint. Everything was smooth with GPS untill I check my informed delivery no proof that they even shipped my shit I received an email the 8th stating that it had been shipped first-class mail. They don't provide tracking numbers I understand but if you have informed delivery it shows when the label was created. Where is my fucking package? This was my first and last purchase.


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 14, 2020)

Snake oil is one that is eluding me. Popped 6 so far and all males. Really want to grow that strain out.

For what it is worth, I've placed 5 orders with GPS so far and I've been happy with each. My last order took a bit longer than usual, and had no tracking, but it arrived just the same.

If you have a problem, shoot off an email. Or just get angry to no avail.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> Snake oil is one that is eluding me. Popped 6 so far and all males. Really want to grow that strain out.
> 
> For what it is worth, I've placed 5 orders with GPS so far and I've been happy with each. My last order took a bit longer than usual, and had no tracking, but it arrived just the same.
> 
> If you have a problem, shoot off an email. Or just get angry to no avail.


  I sent an email and I'm posting it on here so everyone can see it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> I sent an email and I'm posting it on here so everyone can see it.


1 week wait, holy smokes that's insane. Not like there is a reason for mail being slow right now. I mean not like there is a world pandemic going on. 

I'd be pissed too...


----------



## tommarijuana (Apr 14, 2020)

Welcome too the real world,you'd lose your shit with almost anything in canada.Two weeks is the norm from gps,they always arrive.I've had regular usps take 3 -4 weeks..its life..nothing i can do about it.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

We'll see what happens but informed delivery doesn't lie


----------



## SFnone (Apr 14, 2020)

times are crazy right now man, I was expecting something earlier this year, not from greenpoint though, and it took almost two months... thought it was lost, but then it just showed up... and I sent something to a different place in the US almost a month ago, and it still hasn't gotten to the people yet. it sounds like i'm exaggerating, but it i'm not... crazy stuff right now.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> times are crazy right now man, I was expecting something earlier this year, not from greenpoint though, and it took almost two months... thought it was lost, but then it just showed up... and I sent something to a different place in the US almost a month ago, and it still hasn't gotten to the people yet. it sounds like i'm exaggerating, but it i'm not... crazy stuff right now.


Yeah but what about informed delivery tho? Wouldn't it still show up even if they don't send me the tracking in an email that was the reason for the post I'm not discrediting the company I've just never had that to happen.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Yeah but what about informed delivery tho? Wouldn't it still show up even if the don't send my the tracking in an email that was the reason for the post I'm not discrediting the company I've just never had that to happen


man I don't know... are you talking about a confirmation email saying that it was sent out? or something else? they should send a notification about them shipping it, but it might not happen... the first order I mentioned of mine that took 2 months had no email of any kind... just showed up one day... I don't know what's going on with gps these days, but gu used to be very good to the customers, to the point where you never had to worry about an order not working out... whether it got lost in the mail, or just didn't grow right, he used to always send backups if there were any problems... but that was a while ago for me, so who knows anymore...


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> man I don't know... are you talking about a confirmation email saying that it was sent out? or something else? they should send a notification about them shipping it, but it might not happen... the first order I mentioned of mine that took 2 months had no email of any kind... just showed up one day... I don't know what's going on with gps these days, but gu used to be very good to the customers, to the point where you never had to worry about an order not working out... whether it got lost in the mail, or just didn't grow right, he used to always send backups if there were any problems... but that was a while ago for me, so who knows anymore...


Thanks man.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 14, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Thanks man.


Informed delivery is where you can check the status of any incoming mail to a said address. As soon as the label ECT is created by the sender it automatically updates. No big deal wait and see.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> times are crazy right now man, I was expecting something earlier this year, not from greenpoint though, and it took almost two months... thought it was lost, but then it just showed up... and I sent something to a different place in the US almost a month ago, and it still hasn't gotten to the people yet. it sounds like i'm exaggerating, but it i'm not... crazy stuff right now.


Had this happen to me way before cv.. took 1 month from breeders boutique..the day after I emailed them my package was in the mail..things happen..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 14, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> Snake oil is one that is eluding me. Popped 6 so far and all males. Really want to grow that strain out.
> 
> For what it is worth, I've placed 5 orders with GPS so far and I've been happy with each. My last order took a bit longer than usual, and had no tracking, but it arrived just the same.
> 
> If you have a problem, shoot off an email. Or just get angry to no avail.


I got two females from 5 seeds. Still have half the pack. One pheno is a sativa/chem dominant beast and the other one looks a little iffy. I took a clone that looks okay but the original plant never looked very healthy and got culled to make room for new stuff. That was a mistake because of the ice cream punch that hermed out. I’ll flower the second pheno eventually.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Fluffs, id love to see natural unmodified pics of your plants, impossible to zoom it gets all blurry


They're not "modified" in any way. Some were taken lights on, and some we're taken lights off. We used good phone cameras, but... I don't know. Maybe sending the pics to my laptop degrades them. ? Sorry I don't have better pics. I've been stuck in a rut. 

I'll use my DSLR next time.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Fluffs, id love to see natural unmodified pics of your plants, impossible to zoom it gets all blurry



This time without any Filter


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 15, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Informed delivery is where you can check the status of any incoming mail to a said address. As soon as the label ECT is created by the sender it automatically updates. No big deal wait and see.


I've been using Informed Delivery for a while, and I have seen some weirdness from time to time. I seem to remember having had mail pieces arrive to my door without showing up on ID, not from GPS, but it is possible. No system is infallible. There's a certain forlorn feeling I get from seeds languishing in the postal system.
I had two small orders from GPS in the past two weeks and both showed up in 3 days. Hope yours shows up soon.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 15, 2020)

Yeah. Same here but with GPS they landed today. Thanks GPS x10 OBS


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 15, 2020)

Got my Jelly Pie to reveg... now that this one has been drying enough to sample, I love it!! It has a delicious berry/ grape/ floral flavor with a fumey (tear gassy) quality. It is really potent too. I wasn’t expecting it to be, but it makes my head sweat after just a couple bowl hits. It’s not a couch lock either, so i can smoke it during the day. Good growing everyone!


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 15, 2020)

Nugs1 said:


> Good to hear. I got some on the way. Damn it’s been awhile since I grown something (law has been watching and buzzing me). Tired of the shit I’m getting on the street around here. Hopefully this will be awesome.


Tomahawk is a very strong strain. One of the stoniest I've gotten from GPS. It's da Glue!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 15, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Tomahawk is a very strong strain. One of the stoniest I've gotten from GPS. It's da Glue!


Like that Tomahawk here


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 16, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This time without any Filter
> 
> View attachment 4534243View attachment 4534244View attachment 4534245View attachment 4534246View attachment 4534247View attachment 4534248View attachment 4534249View attachment 4534250


Thats a breath of fresh air, looks so much better, we must ban filters on the site


----------



## 2easy (Apr 16, 2020)

Just a little bit of tombstone.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 16, 2020)

Beginning of Week 8 of Flowering (Day 4
*Sour Cookies*




*I Cream Punsh Pheno 1



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2 (my favorite) *



*Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3




Full Tent 

*


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 16, 2020)

Purple dream 3 days shy of 6 weeks flowering. 2.5 gal fabric pot. Cob and puck led.


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 16, 2020)

GPS package arrived today--shipped a day after I ordered and 6 days in transit. Not bad.

Excited to get started. Filled 12 seedling containers with Stonington mix and it's warming up in the house right now (bag is out in the shed and it was pretty cold today--don't think we broke 45 even in the afternoon. 

Thinking I'll plant 4 seeds of each of the 3 strains (Tomahawk, Chinook Haze, and Copper Chem). Just plant them in the soil and add a little water? The soil feels nice and damp but maybe a tad extra moisture at this stage would be good.

If the sun comes out tomorrow and it warms up I may set them outside. Working from home so can easily keep a close eye on these and bring them in if it gets cold. 

Here goes nothing...I'll try and post pictures of progress.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Apr 16, 2020)

NewEnglandFarmer said:


> GPS package arrived today--shipped a day after I ordered and 6 days in transit. Not bad.
> 
> Excited to get started. Filled 12 seedling containers with Stonington mix and it's warming up in the house right now (bag is out in the shed and it was pretty cold today--don't think we broke 45 even in the afternoon.
> 
> ...


I planted all 10 of my OBS from Greenpoint into container's yesterday they are correctly in my grow area indoors under one of my MH bulbs. I will grow them up and sex all of them before i decide which ones I'll put outdoors GL.


----------



## killakanna (Apr 16, 2020)

Fiete said:


> This time without any Filter
> 
> View attachment 4534243View attachment 4534244View attachment 4534245View attachment 4534246View attachment 4534247View attachment 4534248View attachment 4534249View attachment 4534250


How the hell does one of your side branches look bigger than most peoples main cola branch? Nice work! ;D


----------



## Flash63 (Apr 16, 2020)

Topanga canyon S1,Ice cream wedding...


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 16, 2020)

I ran OBS outdoors last year and it was gorgeous once it got cold.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 17, 2020)

So it begins....


----------



## Snowback (Apr 17, 2020)

50% 420 according to site banner.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 17, 2020)

killakanna said:


> How the hell does one of your side branches look bigger than most peoples main cola branch? Nice work! ;D



No, that's a illusion  Buds are small


----------



## Fiete (Apr 17, 2020)

Some people say my Grow is not good? They say the Buds are to small and I defoliation to much and I give in Flower to much Nitrogen etc.. What's you think about that?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 17, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Here is my complaint. Everything was smooth with GPS untill I check my informed delivery no proof that they even shipped my shit I received an email the 8th stating that it had been shipped first-class mail. They don't provide tracking numbers I understand but if you have informed delivery it shows when the label was created. Where is my fucking package? This was my first and last purchase.


I have informed delivery and it never showed the package of seeds I received earlier this week. I think the envelope is too thick to go through the scanner.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 17, 2020)

From left to right: Topanga Wedding, Cherry Wine, and Banana Orange Daiquiri. This is an animation of 1 picture from each day for the last 5 days (days 8-12 of veg). I can’t wait to see the actual time lapse I have recoding. These girls are growing very quickly.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Some people say my Grow is not good? They say the Buds are to small and I defoliation to much and I give in Flower to much Nitrogen etc.. What's you think about that?


I think you did the right thing thinning the canopy considering you had early on powdery mildew issues.
I typically only clean off the bottom parts of my plants, but this is because I know I have ample light going through my thick canopy. You can tell you need to cut crap off and it's not getting light if it gets very light colored in the lower canopy and shows little growth.

If you really want to maximize your grows, look into auto watering and scrog. I have a hard time accessing the sizes of my plants so scrog is out of the question for me

I think your buds look sweet bro , keep up the good work! They may have too much nitrogen though, so maybe next time back off the N after they stretch. The plants look super healthy and not Toxic in nitrogen but maybe less N during flowering would give better bud growth.


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 17, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Here is my complaint. Everything was smooth with GPS untill I check my informed delivery no proof that they even shipped my shit I received an email the 8th stating that it had been shipped first-class mail. They don't provide tracking numbers I understand but if you have informed delivery it shows when the label was created. Where is my fucking package? This was my first and last purchase.


They allways send man relax. Unless your flying off the handle, then anyone might fuck ya


----------



## coppershot (Apr 17, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Some people say my Grow is not good? They say the Buds are to small and I defoliation to much and I give in Flower to much Nitrogen etc.. What's you think about that?


I don't think anyone is critical of your grow. It looks great, and it has come a long way considering how hot/cold you were to begin with.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 17, 2020)

coppershot said:


> I don't think anyone is critical of your grow. It looks great, and it has come a long way considering how hot/cold you were to begin with.



Some people in a other forum criticse me... No you guys :* they say I do it wrong with to much nitrogen and to much defoliation bla bla bla. 

Temps at the beginning was low 20 Celsius


----------



## NewEnglandFarmer (Apr 17, 2020)

Sometimes forums have a way of bringing out condescending arrogance in people--don't know why that is. Just ignore those fools, or if they dominate the forum go somewhere else. I'm a first-time grower myself and I'm sure I'm going to make mistakes or reveal my ignorance on here...that's why I'm on here, to get help. And as I gain experience and knowledge to help other people out. Look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 17, 2020)

I think people put too much stock into other people's opinions.

If someone tells me my shit off, cool bro. End of story.


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 17, 2020)

Pebble pusher gettng close to harvest in day 78
Stretch more than anticipated , got some taco leaves and heat issues but all around its a great plant Smells like hawaian punch floor cleaner


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 17, 2020)

Pioneer kush day 78 plant will yield alot better with propper training , i am just pheno hunting
Smells like some one put dried fruit and coffee beans in a bag and hit a skunk with it


----------



## hillbill (Apr 17, 2020)

Colas de borrego said:


> View attachment 4536779View attachment 4536785View attachment 4536781
> Pioneer kush day 78 plant will yield alot better with propper training , i am just pheno hunting
> Smells like some one put dried fruit and coffee beans in a bag and hit a skunk with it


Lots of white pistils at that stage. Especially with the deep purple leaves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Lots of white pistils at that stage. Especially with the deep purple leaves.


That's the stardawg - and it seems to be a dominant trait.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 17, 2020)

This Dreamcatcher is so intimidating biggest plant I ever had at a little over 2 months in a five gallon and she smells so berry diesel (stem rub) hopefully the weather break so I can make room!!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 17, 2020)

Colas de borrego said:


> View attachment 4536779View attachment 4536785View attachment 4536781
> Pioneer kush day 78 plant will yield alot better with propper training , i am just pheno hunting
> Smells like some one put dried fruit and coffee beans in a bag and hit a skunk with it


Sounds like the bubba is shining in this one...is that the only one you grew..if not is this the closest resemblance ?


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 17, 2020)

Its the only one i kept sadly from what ive learned it resembles bubba in the flowers but has obious stardawg traits ,its not slow growing and the purple leaves are from the stardawg


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 17, 2020)

Colas de borrego said:


> Its the only one i kept sadly from what ive learned it resembles bubba in the flowers but has obious stardawg traits ,its not slow growing and the purple leaves are from the stardawg


I grew bubba in 2015'ish.. mine was purple like the pic you have.. smelled like coffee and kushy funk.. never had stardawg ...( yet ).


----------



## Snowback (Apr 17, 2020)

My friend who has many Greenpoint strains smoked some "Raindance" with me last night. It was delicious, strong, and stinky. Highly recommended. Unfortunately it appears to be out of stock at this time. Damn, it was only 39 dollars. It would have been a great buy for the 420 sale. 









Raindance


The fragrance of Raindance will be pungently skunky and dominated by lemon pledge, pine needles, and diesel fumes. Her smoke likely to be indica-dominant, but will have plenty of heady effect as well. Her stone could be appropriate for addressing mid-day pain, anxiety, depression, and is great...




greenpointseeds.com





If any of you end up trying "Animal Star Cookies", please post bud porn pics here in the future. Thnx.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 17, 2020)

USPS is working hard through this Covid!


----------



## gwheels (Apr 18, 2020)

Greenpoint Oil Slick (Bio Diesel X pp)
Really easy to clone. Grows well. This was vegged for 60 days in a 7 gallon coco pot to get it to fill out the root mass.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Apr 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think people put too much stock into other people's opinions.
> 
> If someone tells me my shit off, cool bro. End of story.


I've seen your gear. Anyone who says that is full of shit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 18, 2020)

Ohwolfie said:


> I've seen your gear. Anyone who says that is full of shit.


Many thanks, very much appreciated!


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 18, 2020)

Snowback said:


> My friend who has many Greenpoint strains smoked some "Raindance" with me last night. It was delicious, strong, and stinky. Highly recommended. Unfortunately it appears to be out of stock at this time. Damn, it was only 39 dollars. It would have been a great buy for the 420 sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got two of those going to flower hopefully next week


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2020)

Happy Saturday everyone! Ice cream punch (the two on the left) is starting to fill out nicely. The more compact indica dominant pheno is gonna blow the pebble pusher away in terms of yield, and the taller one is looking comparable to the snake oil. Starting to get excited about these.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> USPS is working hard through this Covid!
> 
> View attachment 4537112


Interested in that lemon tree punch and why on earth it costs $230 a pack. I’ve decided to snag the MACdawg for 4/20. $65 for MAC genetics is a steal.


----------



## nc208 (Apr 18, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Interested in that lemon tree punch and why on earth it costs $230 a pack. I’ve decided to snag the MACdawg for 4/20. $65 for MAC genetics is a steal.


There is a deal for 420 if you spend 75 then you get lemon tree punch for free.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> There is a deal for 420 if you spend 75 then you get lemon tree punch for free.


I thought that was only for diamond members. I don’t think we silver and bronze peasants get that deal. However that does explain the price if they’re trying to save stock for a giveaway. I think lemon tree would be better with stardawg, but I would totally add one more pack to my order to get above $75 if that deal is for everyone.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> There is a deal for 420 if you spend 75 then you get lemon tree punch for free.


Yep, that is how I got it. I am a gold member, not sure who all the deal applies to.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 18, 2020)

My quest for "about a pound"... My current little cabinet grow that is growing 5 Doc Holiday plants. Lighting is 3 quantum boards running at 285 watts which is about 50 watts per square foot. These Doc Holidays are clones of my best Doc pheno -- it yields well, smells great, and looks spectacular. A pound out of a cabinet that is a little less than 2'x3' is my goal and who knows, I may just do it. 

These plants stretch like crazy. They were put into flower when they were only 9" tall and the tallest is now about 33.5" tall. The plants were topped in veg, etc to maximize width. Nutes are Jack's 3-2-1 as usual and have caused some minor nute burn. I did some pruning to expose more bud sites to the light.

My last grow in this cabinet had 2 Doc Holiday phenos and 2 Jelly Pie phenos (5 plants total) that yielded about 11 oz IIRC. This pheno of Doc out yielded the other plants by a large margin and produced a better product.

Today is day #26 since flipping to 12/12.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 18, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Beginning of Week 8 of Flowering (Day 4
> *Sour Cookies*
> 
> View attachment 4535826View attachment 4535821
> ...



I hope there is a chance of a purple Pheno? Ore it's to late they will not change to purple?


----------



## nc208 (Apr 18, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I thought that was only for diamond members. I don’t think we silver and bronze peasants get that deal. However that does explain the price if they’re trying to save stock for a giveaway. I think lemon tree would be better with stardawg, but I would totally add one more pack to my order to get above $75 if that deal is for everyone.


Yeah that is a good point, I didnt think of that. I'm not gold or diamond and I've got several emails advertising it so I just assumed it was for the entire 420 sale, didnt think it may be for only top tiers.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yeah that is a good point, I didnt think of that. I'm not gold or diamond and I've got several emails advertising it so I just assumed it was for the entire 420 sale, didnt think it may be for only top tiers.


I believe if you use crypto currency you don't ever " achieve " olympic medal status.


----------



## Midiver (Apr 18, 2020)

That photography keeps getting better with each pic, in time High Times will be calling you for sure!


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 18, 2020)

Says gold or above for the free pack but 50% regardless on 4/20.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I believe if you use crypto currency you don't ever " achieve " olympic medal status.


I only ever pay with crypto and I’m in solid silver territory, but I’d need to spend over $300 more there to get gold status. I’m guessing that the lemon tree punch will drop in price like the stardawg F2 did eventually. I feel bad for everyone who dropped a ton of money on that and the copper only for them to go way down. I keep thinking about getting the F2 but I think I’m covered on the chem front. I’m really interested to get down on that MACdawg though.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 18, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Tomahawk is a very strong strain. One of the stoniest I've gotten from GPS. It's da Glue!


Awesome! That’s what I’ve been needing.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 18, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Here is my complaint. Everything was smooth with GPS untill I check my informed delivery no proof that they even shipped my shit I received an email the 8th stating that it had been shipped first-class mail. They don't provide tracking numbers I understand but if you have informed delivery it shows when the label was created. Where is my fucking package? This was my first and last purchase.


I have informed delivery too it never shows up on that. Dunno don’t care. GPS has good genes and a damn long thread mostly singing their praises. Shit happens, stop being so damn stuck up and demanding. It’ll get to you, don’t forget we are living in an historic pandemic. Things will be a little slower.


----------



## Jdog666 (Apr 18, 2020)

Greetings, 

Thinking about grabbing something from the sale tomorrow. It'll be my first grow, and 50% is enticing when seeds can usually eat up a bunch of one's initial budget. 

A question: I was thinking about getting something from their Feminized series. I like the idea of having guaranteed females without any suspense, but it's hard to find info and grows involving the stuff from that drop - aside from them potentially (?) being herm-y. Think they're worth the gamble at 6 seeds per pack? Rum Runner and Purple Dream both look pretty cool.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 18, 2020)

I paid the same way..I must have interpreted it wrong


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 18, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thinking about grabbing something from the sale tomorrow. It'll be my first grow, and 50% is enticing when seeds can usually eat up a bunch of one's initial budget.
> 
> A question: I was thinking about getting something from their Feminized series. I like the idea of having guaranteed females without any suspense, but it's hard to find info and grows involving the stuff from that drop - aside from them potentially (?) being herm-y. Think they're worth the gamble at 6 seeds per pack? Rum Runner and Purple Dream both look pretty cool.


You might have some hermies with their feminized seeds but in spite of a potential hermie or two you’re also guaranteed some fire. I popped half a pack of ice cream punch and got one hermie. The other two are looking good. I’ve got two rum runner going in my tent right now but they’re small. Also picked up purple Larry and purple canyon. Feminized seeds can be less trouble for a first time grower, but determining sex isn’t very difficult.

I wouldn’t say there’s a real advantage to either. With feminized seeds you get fewer, they’re more expensive, and you have to worry about occasional hermies. With regular seeds you get better genetic stability (in my opinion) and they cost less, but roughly half of them will end up being male. If I were you I would pick whichever strain interests you the most and run with it.


----------



## Jdog666 (Apr 18, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> You might have some hermies with their feminized seeds but in spite of a potential hermie or two you’re also guaranteed some fire. I popped half a pack of ice cream punch and got one hermie. The other two are looking good. I’ve got two rum runner going in my tent right now but they’re small. Also picked up purple Larry and purple canyon. Feminized seeds can be less trouble for a first time grower, but determining sex isn’t very difficult.
> 
> I wouldn’t say there’s a real advantage to either. With feminized seeds you get fewer, they’re more expensive, and you have to worry about occasional hermies. With regular seeds you get better genetic stability (in my opinion) and they cost less, but roughly half of them will end up being male. If I were you I would pick whichever strain interests you the most and run with it.


Ah, that makes sense. Obviously a Reg pack could have some weird odds, but generally speaking, the odds don't seem far off from those involved with a Fem pack. 6 seeds is a low amount, so if, say, one herms and one fails to germinate, or whatever else, that's not any better of a situation than a pack of 10 being reduced to 4 or something similar anyway.

The Reg stuff looks like it'll yield better and generally be more interesting, so I guess it all comes out in the wash.

I'm thinkin' it'll be Cake n' Chem and Texas Butter, once that sale goes live


----------



## kickapooh (Apr 19, 2020)

Bought 30 seeds from GPS on the 10th and sent cash in the mail with no tracking. Not smart I know. I'm in the US so it normally should have gotten there by now. Emailed and they said they have not received payment yet. Is the whole "your cash must have gotten lost in the mail" a normal issue when dealing with seed banks? I mean who's to say I sent anything right? Ohh well, live and learn. Tracking next time.


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 19, 2020)

Most of the time money goes missing without tracking. Funny how that works.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 19, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Most of the time money goes missing without tracking. Funny how that works.


Yeah OES did me like that once... my wife works in banking so I was able to track the money to the same city so.... I guess they didn't receive it lol...

Edit - mine was a MO, similar but not cash.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 19, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> Bought 30 seeds from GPS on the 10th and sent cash in the mail with no tracking. Not smart I know. I'm in the US so it normally should have gotten there by now. Emailed and they said they have not received payment yet. Is the whole "your cash must have gotten lost in the mail" a normal issue when dealing with seed banks? I mean who's to say I sent anything right? Ohh well, live and learn. Tracking next time.


I've sent cash with no tracking a dozen times or more with no issue to greenpoint dc sees exchange and great lakes genetics


----------



## Nizza (Apr 19, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> I've sent cash with no tracking a dozen times or more with no issue to greenpoint dc sees exchange and great lakes genetics


+1


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2020)

coppershot said:


> Yeah OES did me like that once... my wife works in banking so I was able to track the money to the same city so.... I guess they didn't receive it lol...
> 
> Edit - mine was a MO, similar but not cash.


Sending cash in the mail is a crap shoot. Postal workers are hip to envelopes with cash in them. It doesn't take much to put an envelope in your pocket and no one is the wiser.

If you get a small manilla padded envelope it cost $4 to ship. So worth it!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 19, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Obviously a Reg pack could have some weird odds, but generally speaking, the odds don't seem far off from those involved with a Fem pack. 6 seeds is a low amount, so if, say, one herms and one fails to germinate, or whatever else, that's not any better of a situation than a pack of 10 being reduced to 4 or something similar anyway.
> 
> The Reg stuff looks like it'll yield better and generally be more interesting, so I guess it all comes out in the wash.
> 
> I'm thinkin' it'll be Cake n' Chem and Texas Butter, once that sale goes live


Yeah pretty much. I’ve gotten a couple mutants with regular seeds but no hermies yet. YMMV depending on the strain obviously. Some genetics just mesh better. I’ve got a pack of cake and chem that I’m anxious to pop, but my bottleneck is available space. I’ve got this nagging feeling that I’ll be buying another tent soon, especially once I start getting $979 a week in unemployment. I’m picking up that MACdawg at the stroke of midnight.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 19, 2020)

More snake oil. I’m thinking that one is at about day 30-35. Getting nice and frosty and I’m thinking stardawg dominant. Very little diesel smell but lots of janitor’s closet and citrus. I’m trying to think back to when I flipped her. I had already harvested half of my last batch and put the snake oil and pebble pusher in while the white widow finished up. Pebble pusher is probably a week behind the snake oil.


----------



## coppershot (Apr 19, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sending cash in the mail is a crap shoot. Postal workers are hip to envelopes with cash in them. It doesn't take much to put an envelope in your pocket and no one is the wiser.
> 
> If you get a small manilla padded envelope it cost $4 to ship. So worth it!


Agreed. I shipped in one of those plastic/bubble wrap envelopes, but they are also pretty small and easy to take...

I only use CC/PP or other online payments. Plus where live, if I send cash it will take 2 weeks to get there so my order typically gets cancelled.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 19, 2020)

I know I’ve mentioned this before, but Square’s cash app is the shit for paying with crypto. You can just withdraw from your account straight into GPS’s BTC wallet. It’s never taken more than about 30 minutes to process my order. I’ve noticed on the site that some of their listings disappear and then come back, and I’m guessing this is all from customers whose cash payments fell through. A few months back they put out sky master, chem pie, and royal chem and I wanted all 3. I was only able to get the sky master at first because the other two sold out almost as soon as the sale started. A while later the chem pie was mysteriously back so I snagged that one, and I finally got the royal chem last week. I have a feeling there will be a run on the MACdawg once the sale starts, so hopefully putting a pack in my cart ahead of time and checking out at the stroke of midnight does the trick. I remember how quickly the purple MAC disappeared as soon as the Black Friday sale started.


----------



## zombywolf (Apr 19, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Most of the time money goes missing without tracking. Funny how that works.


That is always the last time I would order from that seedbank. It would be obvious they stole it, since a #10 envlope by law has to be delivered to the address.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Thinking about grabbing something from the sale tomorrow. It'll be my first grow, and 50% is enticing when seeds can usually eat up a bunch of one's initial budget.
> 
> A question: I was thinking about getting something from their Feminized series. I like the idea of having guaranteed females without any suspense, but it's hard to find info and grows involving the stuff from that drop - aside from them potentially (?) being herm-y. Think they're worth the gamble at 6 seeds per pack? Rum Runner and Purple Dream both look pretty cool.


feminized are perfect for your first grow. You don’t have to worry about sexing them. Just pop them and let them grow. If you wanna grow for money then always go with a couple packs of regs, grow out a few at the same time and pick the best couple. At this stage you have two paths, if your planning a perpetual grow cause you want to make some $$ them pick the best and use her as a mother. If not just grow out what ever pops and stays alive (this is the best route). If this is your first then you have a lot of hands on learning to do.
As far as the herms, if it’s just for you then fuck it. It’s still smokable, pick the seeds out and toss them though bernies beggit hermies. If it was a herm then it probably won’t be as potent as it could be but smoke is smoke if you have no smoke. 
Good luck and happy smoke


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with the Lemon tree Punch? Its pricey but I salivate thinking about lemon smoke.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 19, 2020)

Nugs1 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Lemon tree Punch? Its pricey but I salivate thinking about lemon smoke.


I think it’s so expensive right now because of that giveaway. Just to discourage people from buying it so they have plenty to give away. I might try that one if the price goes down, but there’s also a lemon tree x stardawg that’s a lot more reasonably priced, and I think those two would go better together anyway. The copper chem and stardawg F2 used to be ridiculously expensive too, but they’re both reasonable now. The MAC prices are always high, but that’s some exceedingly elite genetics there. Glad I just got rid of a half zip and can reinvest the proceeds in something really special.


----------



## Nugs1 (Apr 19, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think it’s so expensive right now because of that giveaway. Just to discourage people from buying it so they have plenty to give away. I might try that one if the price goes down, but there’s also a lemon tree x stardawg that’s a lot more reasonably priced, and I think those two would go better together anyway. The copper chem and stardawg F2 used to be ridiculously expensive too, but they’re both reasonable now. The MAC prices are always high, but that’s some exceedingly elite genetics there. Glad I just got rid of a half zip and can reinvest the proceeds in something really special.


Yeah I agree even with the sale going on. But I was curios to know what its all about, as far was growing and smoke.


----------



## Jdog666 (Apr 19, 2020)

Those who have used it: What's GP's Bitcoin payment process like? They mention a Coinbase processor on their site, but I've already got some BTC in an Electrum wallet that I'd (ideally) like to use. Is it possible to just send it to a wallet address of theirs, or am I stuck going through the processor?

EDIT: Looks like there are legit Bitcoin wallet options if you don't want to go through the Coinbase processor. Tremendous.


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Apr 19, 2020)

Purple canyon week 5ish (got sick and didn't write stuff down). Smells just like strawberry fruit snacks.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 19, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Those who have used it: What's GP's Bitcoin payment process like? They mention a Coinbase processor on their site, but I've already got some BTC in an Electrum wallet that I'd (ideally) like to use. Is it possible to just send it to a wallet address of theirs, or am I stuck going through the processor?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like there are legit Bitcoin wallet options if you don't want to go through the Coinbase processor. Tremendous.


Coinbase is fucked. Don’t use it. They do shitloads of surprise holds on your money. Just withdraw from your wallet into theirs. I use cash app for everything. You have to click “proceed to coinbase” on the checkout page, but from there you just click on the bitcoin icon and copy the wallet link. Works slick. 

Anyway MACdawg is in the bag. Didn’t realize the sale started before midnight. Glad I didn’t miss out. Sucks though. The last tomahawk that I thought was female turned out to be male. That means tomahawk is 0/6. Should have popped the whole pack. I just ordered a second tent for clones and seedlings, and I’ll christen it with the MACdawg, just as soon as I build the light.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 20, 2020)

1shaggyDude said:


> Purple canyon week 5ish (got sick and didn't write stuff down). Smells just like strawberry fruit snacks. View attachment 4539509


Ohh nice. I got a pack of the purple canyon a while back. Just popped one and she’s doing alright so far but small.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 20, 2020)

What happened to bridezilla?
Is it discontinued?


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy 420!!! got my care package today!!! yeah!!!


----------



## led1k (Apr 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think it’s so expensive right now because of that giveaway. Just to discourage people from buying it so they have plenty to give away. I might try that one if the price goes down, but there’s also a lemon tree x stardawg that’s a lot more reasonably priced, and I think those two would go better together anyway. The copper chem and stardawg F2 used to be ridiculously expensive too, but they’re both reasonable now. The MAC prices are always high, but that’s some exceedingly elite genetics there. Glad I just got rid of a half zip and can reinvest the proceeds in something really special.


Lemon Tree too expensive so my 4/20 was 2 x Dawg Lemons and 2x Jelly Pie.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 20, 2020)

Hell yeah. Jelly pie looks fire but I’ve got chem pie and sundae stallion so I don’t know if there’s any point to me getting it. I’m super fuckin stoked about the MACdawg. That’s by far the most I ever spent on a pack of beans so I hope I get lots of females. Pretty sad about how many tomahawk and copper chem males I got.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 20, 2020)

This valley chem plant is so....vigorous


----------



## domino7 (Apr 20, 2020)

kickapooh said:


> Bought 30 seeds from GPS on the 10th and sent cash in the mail with no tracking. Not smart I know. I'm in the US so it normally should have gotten there by now. Emailed and they said they have not received payment yet. Is the whole "your cash must have gotten lost in the mail" a normal issue when dealing with seed banks? I mean who's to say I sent anything right? Ohh well, live and learn. Tracking next time.


I've been buying seeds using untracked cash all over the world for almost 30 years and have never been screwed once. I've probably done it 20 times with GPS. I wouldn't worry yet.


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 20, 2020)

Picked up some Cake and Chem to go with the Copper Chem I got earlier. But now looking at the Jelly Pie, my mouth is watering. Oh well, at least I know what I'm getting next sale/coupon!

Edit- anyone ever do trades? As in a few Jelly Pie for a few Copper Chem? Probably nobody would want to give up some JP though. Not sure I would trust any of y'all anyway


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 20, 2020)

Cake 'n Chem ordered today-happy 420 all.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 20, 2020)

More Texas butter and going to try the cowboy cookie and animal Star this fall can’t wait, happy 420!!


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 20, 2020)

Purple dream. 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 20, 2020)

Ordered some seeds from GPS today. Got almost $200 in seeds for less than $90 with the 4/20 deal, can't wait for them to get here.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 20, 2020)

H



Cboat38 said:


> More Texas butter and going to try the cowboy cookie and animal Star this fall can’t wait, happy 420!!


How did the Texas Butter turn out? I'm assuming you have grown it before?


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 20, 2020)

Pebble pusher and pioneer kush day 81


----------



## killakanna (Apr 20, 2020)

Colas de borrego said:


> Pebble pusher and pioneer kush day 81View attachment 4540617View attachment 4540619


81 days of flowering? God. When will you be able to just have some to try


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 20, 2020)

They get chopped tomorror tough had no space for the harvest had to let them sit longer than expected
Got a little neglected but still happy with the results


----------



## metic (Apr 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The last tomahawk that I thought was female turned out to be male. That means tomahawk is 0/6. Should have popped the whole pack.


 ooft, I recently popped 4 cowboy Kush and 4 California cannon, ended up with 7 males and one Cali cannon girl, she looks nice so I kept one of the boys that looked exactly like her to throw some pollen at her  seems were were unlucky or this stud throws alot of boys


----------



## metic (Apr 21, 2020)

Also grabbed 3 new strains for the 4|20 sales! Can't wait to try these out I chose the cake n Chem, bodega bubblegum and Texas butter hopefully I'll find some keepers!


----------



## Snowback (Apr 21, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Happy 420!!! got my care package today!!! yeah!!!
> View attachment 4540026


Updates on the "Animal Star Cookies" and the "Macdawg" when available please. Thanks, and Godspeed.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2020)

I got 5/5 Cowboys also!

I have 3/6 Hickok Haze girls and they are at 46 days and all are a little either side of average size. Gu had said these were boy prone but not on the Billhill. Also growing and spreading a bit like all good Sativas. Pine and lemon with something fuel or solvent smelling and flowers. Not real frosty yet but the buds are big an it’s early for this one. Sticky. Buds are bigger than most.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 21, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Updates on the "Animal Star Cookies" and the "Macdawg" when available please. Thanks, and Godspeed.


Search the thread for MacDawg. Myself and a few others have grown her before and have some pictures posted of the grow. My first Macdawg was a runt but produced some nice potent colorful buds. Very fragrant too... 

Animal Star Cookies, It's gonna take a while to get that one out of the pack, but when I do I will post on this plant type.

jonesy...


----------



## emepher (Apr 21, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Those who have used it: What's GP's Bitcoin payment process like? They mention a Coinbase processor on their site, but I've already got some BTC in an Electrum wallet that I'd (ideally) like to use. Is it possible to just send it to a wallet address of theirs, or am I stuck going through the processor?
> 
> EDIT: Looks like there are legit Bitcoin wallet options if you don't want to go through the Coinbase processor. Tremendous.


Looks like you found the info already, but they do it both ways - regular BTC transfers and through Coinbase. If you already have BTC in a Coinbase wallet, using that option is fast and easy, no need to put the address in, less to screw up. Unnecessary for anyone already familiar with cryptos and with coins in a wallet elsewhere.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 21, 2020)

Purple Punch just before chop.


Dubstep just before chop. Dryer is full and i have more in the queue...i sense a hash run coming up.

And up on deck...a sea of Topanga Canyon...i kept the 1 pheno that will work the best for me and flowered them out,


----------



## Fiete (Apr 21, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Purple Punch just before chop.
> View attachment 4541092
> View attachment 4541091
> Dubstep just before chop. Dryer is full and i have more in the queue...i sense a hash run coming up.
> ...



Looks yummy. When the Purple Punsh show sign of first turning Purple? My Ice cream punsh cross with purple punsh don't show any sign of color change at 55 days of Bloom.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 21, 2020)

metic said:


> ooft, I recently popped 4 cowboy Kush and 4 California cannon, ended up with 7 males and one Cali cannon girl, she looks nice so I kept one of the boys that looked exactly like her to throw some pollen at her  seems were were unlucky or this stud throws alot of boys


I haven’t tossed it out yet. I’m having a hard time determining this one because the preflowers don’t have little stalks on them. I was sure it was male but today I looked with a jeweler’s loupe and it’s looking more female. More teardrop shaped and no little stalk, so I’m hopeful I ended up with one female tomahawk. I think the stardawg stud does throw a large amount of males. So much so that I’m not popping partial packs anymore.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 21, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Looks yummy. When the Purple Punsh show sign of first turning Purple? My Ice cream punsh cross with purple punsh don't show any sign of color change at 55 days of Bloom.


Purple is caused by anthocyanins in the leaves. The anthocyanins will be obscured by chlorophyll until the plant starts dying and the chlorophyll starts to leave the plants. Purple coloring is a genetic crap shoot just like everything else in this hobby. Cold temps accelerate this but just because the strain name has “purple” in it doesn’t guarantee every pheno will change. The strain names are just that. Some “purple” plants will never change color. And some plants like the one in this pic, which is snake oil, have those other pigments in them even though they’re not thought of as “purple” strains. Even then, just because the lower leaves turned purple doesn’t guarantee that the buds will. You won’t know until the chlorophyll starts going away. Just like anything else in this hobby, it all comes down to a numbers game. The more beans you pop the more likely you are to find your perfect pheno. The odds of getting a truly awesome pheno from your first pack of beans is low, and the odds scale up proportionately to how many beans you pop. If I were you I wouldn’t be too concerned with the color of the bud as long as it’s frosty and tasty. FWIW I don’t expect either of my ice cream punch phenos to turn purple. Especially this time of year.


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 21, 2020)

Just a heads up for everyone, a lot of packs are back up on greenpoint. Looks like some 420 sale orders might have been cancelled? I dont know but i just pulled the trigger on some ice cream punch, since that's the only pack i wanted that I missed out on for the 420 sale.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 21, 2020)

jbgrower said:


> Just a heads up for everyone, a lot of packs are back up on greenpoint. Looks like some 420 sale orders might have been cancelled? I dont know but i just pulled the trigger on some ice cream punch, since that's the only pack i wanted that I missed out on for the 420 sale.


I think this is because of people who check out with cash/money order and then back out or don’t pay in time. I always count on that happening when something I’m interested in gets blown out right away.

Also the lemon tree punch is down to $91 now that the giveaway is over, just like I predicted. Still not very interested in any of their new releases. I feel like a jackass for saying I was only gonna do regular seeds from now on and then impulse buying a pack of grape punch last night after too many dabs.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 21, 2020)

6.5weeks 12/12, dual 315w cmh: 

Full moon fever getting frosty and floppy


Eaglescout doing its thing

Chinook Haze filling in, huge pistals


Hickock haze also filling in pretty nicely


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I think this is because of people who check out with cash/money order and then back out or don’t pay in time. I always count on that happening when something I’m interested in gets blown out right away.
> 
> Also the lemon tree punch is down to $91 now that the giveaway is over, just like I predicted. Still not very interested in any of their new releases. I feel like a jackass for saying I was only gonna do regular seeds from now on and then impulse buying a pack of grape punch last night after too many dabs.


I picked up one of those too, it just sounds like a good mix


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 21, 2020)

jbgrower said:


> I picked up one of those too, it just sounds like a good mix


It really does. Grape plus more grape. I was certain I was gonna just get the MACdawg for the sale, but then I took a few dabs and another look at everything and decided at the last minute I wanted one more half price pack. I thought I might have some buyer’s remorse but the only thing I regret is being a bit hypocritical.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 21, 2020)

Tombstone day 60 of flower


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 21, 2020)

How would you describe the bodega bubble gum?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 21, 2020)

Ca


el kapitan said:


> Here's my beloved Texas Butter. Lovely strain and pretty good producer too of dense ass nuggetsView attachment 4526877


Can't wait, just ordered some of these and a few others. They should be here soon. Looks amazing! Should drop a smoke review when it's all done. All these pics makin me excited to grow some GPS gear.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 21, 2020)

Colas de borrego said:


> How would you describe the bodega bubble gum?


It's a nice blend of gum and chem. My keeper looks more like a chem but has a nice bubblegum under note.

Good vigor and an easy grow with an average stretch.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 22, 2020)

Day 54


Let's hope they will Fatten litte more lol... I only feed them with Bloom and PK for the next 5-10 Days than Flush for 10 Days.



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3


Sour Cookies


----------



## hillbill (Apr 22, 2020)

3 bigger than average Hickok Haze now putting frost on fast on Haze style pine cone foxtail structure budd. All buds grow really well LST. Slightly narrow leaves now with multi citrus and black pepper smells. 

Related:confirmed 3 Copper Chem f3 girls in bushy shape at 2 weeks with typical hybreed looks, homogeneous so far.

Related: 5/6 California Cannon F2s in early veg doing fine, may cull a funky runt.


----------



## borbor (Apr 22, 2020)

It's been like 4 years since my last grow. I've had the time, space, and money in quarantine to get ready to get started again. I have 10 jelly pie seeds in the mail, should be here any day now.


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2020)

Orange Blossom Spec week 7 12/12
This one has thin fan leaves so I’m guessing Clementine leaner.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 23, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> View attachment 4542961Orange Blossom Spec week 7 12/12
> This one has thin fan leaves so I’m guessing Clementine leaner.



Also very small Buds like mine Pheno too..


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2020)

borbor said:


> It's been like 4 years since my last grow. I've had the time, space, and money in quarantine to get ready to get started again. I have 10 jelly pie seeds in the mail, should be here any day now.


I’m really happy with the two females that I got out of popping 5 seeds. One is a small plant that has no stretch and really slow veg...its the berry/ grape one. The other is a Stardawg leaner and it has kinda like chlorine and bathroom cleaning powder flavors (not really strong and not bad actually). They’re both really potent. Hope you find that good berry pheno too!


----------



## hillbill (Apr 23, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 bigger than average Hickok Haze now putting frost on fast on Haze style pine cone foxtail structure budd. All buds grow really well LST. Slightly narrow leaves now with multi citrus and black pepper smells.
> 
> Related:confirmed 3 Copper Chem f3 girls in bushy shape at 2 weeks with typical hybreed looks, homogeneous so far.
> 
> Related: 5/6 California Cannon F2s in early veg doing fine, may cull a funky runt.


48 days on Hickok Haze, missed that above


----------



## Omkarananda (Apr 23, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Also very small Buds like mine Pheno too..


Yeah it’s a tiny plant this run...if it smokes good I might re


Fiete said:


> Also very small Buds like mine Pheno too..


Def not getting a big yield from this one. If the smoke is good then I might reveg and grow a bigger plant next time around.


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I haven’t tossed it out yet. I’m having a hard time determining this one because the preflowers don’t have little stalks on them. I was sure it was male but today I looked with a jeweler’s loupe and it’s looking more female. More teardrop shaped and no little stalk, so I’m hopeful I ended up with one female tomahawk. I think the stardawg stud does throw a large amount of males. So much so that I’m not popping partial packs anymore.


After popping 8 or 9 packs of GPS regs, I would agree that the Stardawg father does produce a large number males. But it also produces females that, at first glance, appear to be males.

After popping a pack of Stardawg F2s, I had one female plant out of 10. I was very disappointed, and I had already taken clones from the males, so those would have to be thrown out too. But then my buddy asked if I had any nice male plants, as he wanted to throw some pollen on some nice cuts he had. So I vegged those male clones for a bit, and was going to donate the best one to him. Then I realized that one of the clones I took from what I thought was a male, was actually female. She just had these goofy ass preflowers that totally looked male. So now I have that plant 2 weeks into flower, and she is 100% female. I also have a Western Grail female that I at first thought was male, because of those same strange looking preflowers.

Let those Stardawg crosses grow out for a few more days before you pitch those "males".


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 23, 2020)

I agree about those goofy young preflowers 
Discovered a female later on the same way


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2020)

You guys sound like your chopping presex plant too early. Gotta wait to you see a nut hanging. Some of those preflowers are wonky and throw you off but a big ole ball hanging never lies!


----------



## nc208 (Apr 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You guys sound like your chopping presex plant too early. Gotta wait to you see a nut hanging. Some of those preflowers are wonky and throw you off but a big ole ball hanging never lies!


yeah you got a lil while til this happens.....


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> yeah you got a lil while til this happens.....


Money shot


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You guys sound like your chopping presex plant too early. Gotta wait to you see a nut hanging. Some of those preflowers are wonky and throw you off but a big ole ball hanging never lies!



My roots get entangled with each other very quickly in my flowering system, so I have to remove males asap. I hope this is the first time Ive ever thrown out a female thinking she was male, but Ive been doing this for long enough that I think I have probably fucked up everything at least twice by now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> My roots get entangled with each other very quickly in my flowering system, so I have to remove males asap. I hope this is the first time Ive ever thrown out a female thinking she was male, but Ive been doing this for long enough that I think I have probably fucked up everything at least twice by now.
> View attachment 4543384


Oh yeah, I used to run a similar system but I made it out of 6" PVC pipes. But those roots still were an issue once you hit flower. 

I only ran clones in those system so hats off for running seeds! Bet that can get crazy quick.


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I only ran clones in those system so hats off for running seeds! Bet that can get crazy quick.


Yeah, clones are a breeze. But every once in awhile I like to do a full seed run just to keep things new. I run perpetual harvest, so keeping it all in sync can be a real bitch with seeds, but you always find several interesting keepers when starting out with 128 seedlings. I run the seedlings in an ez-cloner, and have a separate system that I veg in, so Im not starting them out in the tubes. They just spend their last 9 weeks in the tubes. I guess the toughest part is trying to arrange them all in the system according to height, when you have no idea whats going to stretch, and at what rate.


----------



## Colas de borrego (Apr 23, 2020)

Pebble pusher , going to revege this plant


----------



## HydroOrganicFla (Apr 24, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Yeah, clones are a breeze. But every once in awhile I like to do a full seed run just to keep things new. I run perpetual harvest, so keeping it all in sync can be a real bitch with seeds, but you always find several interesting keepers when starting out with 128 seedlings. I run the seedlings in an ez-cloner, and have a separate system that I veg in, so Im not starting them out in the tubes. They just spend their last 9 weeks in the tubes. I guess the toughest part is trying to arrange them all in the system according to height, when you have no idea whats going to stretch, and at what rate.



Seconding the respect for you popping seeds, especially with that awesome setup you got.

I know how easy it is to just run clones of known producers and it's easy to get complacent. You have a professional setup and still are genetic pheno hunting. THAT I love. 

Please keep being you. 

Have any strains or particular phenos_ really _caught your eye? It's fun to pop seeds and see what comes up. I kind of grew up being taught by elders more how to commercially grow (but with love) and there wasn't any seed-popping going on. Granted back then, it was kind of the rough age of seeds. After SSSC and Sensi and before the good breeders of today.


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 24, 2020)

HydroOrganicFla said:


> Have any strains or particular phenos_ really _caught your eye? It's fun to pop seeds and see what comes up. I kind of grew up being taught by elders more how to commercially grow (but with love) and there wasn't any seed-popping going on. Granted back then, it was kind of the rough age of seeds. After SSSC and Sensi and before the good breeders of today.


Thats about when I started growing too. The old Marc Emery, Overgrow.com days

The recent strains that I have been most impressed with from seed would be Modified Mints from SinCity. I popped 2 packs of those and found some very unique, very dank plants. They lack a bit in the production department, but there are some ultra dense, frosty, and very stoney phenos in those packs. What I lose in production on the Modified Mints, I make up for with GPS Dreamcatcher. Dreamcatcher is fun to pheno hunt with too. I have found a couple of frost monsters in the DC packs. Giant forearm size colas too. Almost every plant is a potential keeper, if you have the headroom. They get absolutely huge. Reserva Privada Sour Kush has some stellar phenos in there as well. They do have an occasional shitty plant also, but I found some very nice phenos in the 18 fem beans I popped. But the Sour Kush gets massive also, so beware. Cherry Gorilla by In-House has some really cool looking red calyxed plants that are very dank and smell like cherry cough drops. Chemmy Jones by Connoisseur Genetics may have some of the most potent plants I have ever grown. And I got a free pack of Cali Connection Larry OG many years ago, which I recently popped just because the pack was so old. I found a plant in there that has the most amazing smell of any plant I have grown, including Purple Punch. It smells like you made Wapatui with kerosene. I got 3 really nice plants from the CC Larry OG in fact, but I only kept the one with the crazy smell.

I would also note that the American breeders are putting out much better genetics than the European breeders these days. I dont buy any European beans these days. Although DNA has always done me right.

Edit: I also had good luck with Cannaventure Cookiewreck


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

Harvested a cowboy cookies that is pure lemon in every way. Sharp astringent lemon rind.

It's not bad, but there just has to be some cross contamination happening IMO.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Harvested a cowboy cookies that is pure lemon in every way. Sharp astringent lemon rind.
> 
> It's not bad, but there just has to be some cross contamination happening IMO.


If I get lemon terps I ain't gonna be happy..I fuckin hate lemon.. that and blueberries.. make me nauseous...I picked that up hoping for GMO leaner/s


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Apr 24, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> If I get lemon terps I ain't gonna be happy..I fuckin hate lemon.. that and blueberries.. make me nauseous...I picked that up hoping for GMO leaner/s


Maybe it was just bad luck. I had 2 other plants that have no lemon whatsoever. Pretty weird though.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 24, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> Maybe it was just bad luck. I had 2 other plants that have no lemon whatsoever. Pretty weird though.


I hope that's the case.. were your other 2 GMO or stardawg leaners ?


----------



## redbud (Apr 24, 2020)

Who was the "breeder" that did the purple punch for Gu? 2 packs all shite!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 24, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my Orange Blossom Special #3 at 8 weeks. Looks like another week or so to go since there are almost zero amber tric's as of now. Hoping for a 10+ oz yield out this girl!
> View attachment 4275852
> View attachment 4275851


Are those homemade lights there?


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Apr 24, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Are those homemade lights there?


Yessir. led strips and cheap power supplies.


----------



## gwheels (Apr 25, 2020)

Topanga and Oil Slick...throwing some fat stack colas.

Topanga...one looks like the Grinches Christmas tree. Wow are they packing on some bud density. 


Oil Slick. Starting to smell like fuel.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 25, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yessir. led strips and cheap power supplies.


 Those are some nice plants.
what kinda yields u getting with those and how much did the cost u.. it seems to me that the saying a watt is a watt is a watt is pretty true.
teach me oh wise one lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 25, 2020)

Good after noon. I have some dream catcher go in I'm new and have only ran one other strain so I have a few questions.. one of the plants growth pattern is pretty nice if like it yo hopefully be a mother. I keep giving it water but I think she's wanting more lol.
What do you all think? Should I be trans planting a gian or is she safe in a 1 g. Fabric pot. For now?
This thing is only a month old from seed and it's huge. Leafs bogged than my hand. Stems rounder then a pencil and heavy white roots push in out the bottom and I transplanted her like a week ago.. any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 25, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Good after noon. I have some dream catcher go in I'm new and have only ran one other strain so I have a few questions.. one of the plants growth pattern is pretty nice if like it yo hopefully be a mother. I keep giving it water but I think she's wanting more lol.
> What do you all think? Should I be trans planting a gian or is she safe in a 1 g. Fabric pot. For now?
> This thing is only a month old from seed and it's huge. Leafs bogged than my hand. Stems rounder then a pencil and heavy white roots push in out the bottom and I transplanted her like a week ago.. any help would be great thanks.


I’d let it dry out a bit and stretch her legs (roots) looks like a little transplant shock


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 25, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> I’d let it dry out a bit and stretch her legs (roots) looks like a little transplant shock


Appreciate it sounds like that could be it but a week later? I think she might be to wet so drying out might help..


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 25, 2020)

I’m def no expert but that’s what I’d do, so take that however you wish lol.


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 25, 2020)

If roots are pushing out though I’d put it in a 3 gallon pot and let er go


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 25, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> If roots are pushing out though I’d put it in a 3 gallon pot and let er go


Maybe a 3 gallon with no .extra water or put water because u said let her dry out


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 25, 2020)

I always water when I transplant but that’s just me


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 25, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> I always water when I transplant but that’s just me


Yea me to but u said to try letting her dry out so I was thinking maybe I ought to let her sry before hand. she could be to wet I guess. If she already to wet I don't wanna add to it u know.


----------



## Fiete (Apr 25, 2020)

Day 57 of Bloom

All looks very Killer but Pheno 1 are my Favorit from know she has Nice Buds, looks Easy to Trimm, Rooted very Fast and looks Frosty and Potent. Phenotype 2 are looking more Frosty than 1 but it's a very leafy Bud structure i do not like removing every day a lot of leafs  but the fucking quality is good i will have her another chance with less nitrogen maybe it's help for a higher bud to leaf ratio. But the real test are the Smoking test so I wait for this first  Pheno 3 are not my Favo very small tiny Nuggs and Streches a lot maybe a Sati dominant Phenotype.




Sour Cookies "Yummy"


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1 (my Favo)


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2 (2 favorite)


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3



All together


----------



## Whinston10110 (Apr 25, 2020)

Purple Larry day 55 from flip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 25, 2020)

Bodega starting to shine and turn purple. The plants are getting frostier with the qb's running vs the hot ass 315w. Quite a dank specimen.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 25, 2020)

Question on Star Dawg crosses versus not. I've had quite a few strains from GPS with the Star Dawg dad-Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, Jelly Pie, City Slicker and my now-growing Bison Breath. It seems to me that the Star Dawg male is a good dad, and it shows consistently as vibrant growth, good stem structure and bushy, vigorous pants. Recently I ordered Purple Cake, Purple MAC, and GMO Kush. Last year I grew the Maraschino Lime (Cherry AK47xKey Lime Pie). The Purple Cake is super nice-awesome nose, makes you want to eat it with that grape smell and mine are about 30 days into flower. The Purple MAC is KINDA nice-it may surprise me in the end, but the pheno has some weird leaf distortion and it's not densing up well. The GMO Kush is unusual and may be a winner, but it has a funny smell and has a lot to fill in.

Seems that the pheno variance in non-Star Dawg crosses varies greatly and lacks stability/consistency. Even Bison Breath I have a lot of non-germs, but the one I DO have looks killer. Is it a crap shoot to get the non-Star Dawg seeds or is it worth the gamble? Glad I'm running a tester crop b4 committing to anything-Cake and Chem is on the way and I do think that one will be epic.

Thanks and good growing to all.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 26, 2020)

More than a few say the Stardawg is too dominant in Wild West Series with Little variations between strains. I have not found that to be so. What is said about adding structure and chunking up buds and adding lush terpenoids is true on this hill.

3 51 day Hickok Haze are chunking up fast but a Bodhi Wolfpack at 41 days looks abou a week ahead of these. Expecting 10 or 11 weeks. They carry Sativa growth through flower to this point.

Related: 3 Copper Chem f3s are at 10 days and growing, stretching, budding fast, got some lemon and grass and fuel already. All look alike pretty much. Been vigorous from the start.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 26, 2020)

hillbill said:


> More than a few say the Stardawg is too dominant in Wild West Series with Little variations between strains. I have not found that to be so. What is said about adding structure and chunking up buds and adding lush terpenoids is true on this hill.


Totally agree. Anyone wanting verify this can look back at my posts of my large pheno hunt of Copper Chem (40) and Cake n Chem (40). Plenty of photos and data throughout the grow. Prior to this large pheno hunt when I only ran 10 seeds of a GPS strain at a time, I felt it leaned toward the female but still with adding structure, etc, as you said.

From that large pheno hunt of 80 seeds and after culling down some females, I ended up with 34 females. Of the 34, I'm analyzing 10 possible keepers to add to my usual rotation that includes strains such as GG#4, Super Lemon Haze, Golden Goat, and Blue Dream among others. Besides my med patients, I gave out samples to friends and peers. The peer I respect the most stated, "They're all fantastic. Almost all 10 are as good or better than what you have now."

There are many quality seed companies out there. I've made comments on the good quality of others. The only negative I've ever stated was about outrageous prices some companies charge for F1's. GPS has given me nothing but great service, fair prices, and a variety strains that produce hella dank buds.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 26, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Day 57 of Bloom
> 
> All looks very Killer but Pheno 1 are my Favorit from know she has Nice Buds, looks Easy to Trimm, Rooted very Fast and looks Frosty and Potent. Phenotype 2 are looking more Frosty than 1 but it's a very leafy Bud structure i do not like removing every day a lot of leafs  but the fucking quality is good i will have her another chance with less nitrogen maybe it's help for a higher bud to leaf ratio. But the real test are the Smoking test so I wait for this first  Pheno 3 are not my Favo very small tiny Nuggs and Streches a lot maybe a Sati dominant Phenotype.
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah, Fiete. Looking furry, bro. Nice job. I'm happy for you after all the stress the haters put on you. It looks like GPS fems are pretty stellar. Great timing. Not only for the knowledge about GPS fems, but I just got a free pack of fems with my last order. It's my first pack of fems from GPS. Excited to run them in the future.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 26, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> After popping 8 or 9 packs of GPS regs, I would agree that the Stardawg father does produce a large number males. But it also produces females that, at first glance, appear to be males.
> 
> After popping a pack of Stardawg F2s, I had one female plant out of 10. I was very disappointed, and I had already taken clones from the males, so those would have to be thrown out too. But then my buddy asked if I had any nice male plants, as he wanted to throw some pollen on some nice cuts he had. So I vegged those male clones for a bit, and was going to donate the best one to him. Then I realized that one of the clones I took from what I thought was a male, was actually female. She just had these goofy ass preflowers that totally looked male. So now I have that plant 2 weeks into flower, and she is 100% female. I also have a Western Grail female that I at first thought was male, because of those same strange looking preflowers.


dude you’re totally right. I was pretty sure that I had everything figured out, but sure enough that last tomahawk is indeed female. It definitely takes a while from when the preflowers first show to when they’re actually identifiable, and I’m wondering now if I threw out some females in my haste. Definitely might have fucked up with the tomahawk but the one female I did end up with looks killer. So far the only regular seeds I’ve had a good female to male ratio with are the sky master. Popped 6 beans and have 3 very nice females to choose from. I’m really excited to flower that one in a few more weeks.

Anyway here’s a pic of my snake oil. I’m loving the almost perfect symmetry of this cola. Buds are starting to fill out nicely. I’m excited for this one. She seems to be pure chem. Just a sharp funky janitor’s closet smell and zero diesel. I haven’t flowered enough reg seeds to see firsthand how dominant the stardawg dad is, but I’ll get there.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2020)

Something about Chem genetics that also seem to limit preflowers on girls which will then start shooting pistils out the center of several buds at once.

The male percentage and herminess can suck on some Greenpoint strains but that seems true of other multi poly hybreeds, and especially with known herms in their phylogeny. 

Lots of potent crosses in that Wild West Series.


----------



## IForgotMyPassword (Apr 27, 2020)

Greenpoint website not working...since last night


----------



## randallb (Apr 27, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Question on Star Dawg crosses versus not. I've had quite a few strains from GPS with the Star Dawg dad-Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, Jelly Pie, City Slicker and my now-growing Bison Breath. It seems to me that the Star Dawg male is a good dad, and it shows consistently as vibrant growth, good stem structure and bushy, vigorous pants. Recently I ordered Purple Cake, Purple MAC, and GMO Kush. Last year I grew the Maraschino Lime (Cherry AK47xKey Lime Pie). The Purple Cake is super nice-awesome nose, makes you want to eat it with that grape smell and mine are about 30 days into flower. The Purple MAC is KINDA nice-it may surprise me in the end, but the pheno has some weird leaf distortion and it's not densing up well. The GMO Kush is unusual and may be a winner, but it has a funny smell and has a lot to fill in.
> 
> Seems that the pheno variance in non-Star Dawg crosses varies greatly and lacks stability/consistency. Even Bison Breath I have a lot of non-germs, but the one I DO have looks killer. Is it a crap shoot to get the non-Star Dawg seeds or is it worth the gamble? Glad I'm running a tester crop b4 committing to anything-Cake and Chem is on the way and I do think that one will be epic.
> 
> Thanks and good growing to all.


It's worth the gamble, imo. Especially at a good price point. But it's also worth the gamble to run the stardawg line and look for the non-dawg leaners 

All in all, GPS has been good for me grow wise and even better $$ wise. 

After the latest re-purple drop........I bought some regs. Doubt I'd buy anymore purple any time soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 27, 2020)

I got a non stardawg leaner with the pebble pusher. She’s got a pretty disappointing yield though. I guess that one is a low yielding FPOG pheno. Not very fruity smelling though. Decided not to keep that one. I’m flowering the sky master next. I got 3 females so I’m sure one of them is a super fire alien OG leaner.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cake n Chem, little on the skinny side for me


----------



## Fiete (Apr 28, 2020)

Day 60 of Bloom 

Looks like the Sour Cookies change litte bit her Color litte violet.




Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3




Edit: Trichs are 50/50 clear/amber so defenetley needs more time than i thought 2 weeks +


----------



## OGcloud808 (Apr 28, 2020)

Just came in this mornin 

Can't wait to pop a few of these


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 28, 2020)

Here’s a newer one that I’ve been really excited about lately. I’ve been popping a few feminized beans here and there as a hedge against the high amount of males with the regular seeds. This one’s a rum runner that I popped a few weeks ago. Super healthy and fast growing — by far the nicest of all the feminized seeds I’ve popped so far. It will be a while before I flower her but I’m already excited. I just threw two purple Larry into the closet the other day. Trying to do more of a rotation/perpetual harvest thing now that I’ve got the second tent for clones and seedlings.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Some many Cake n Chem pics to salivate over, so little time.


Fluff did you like the smoke?


----------



## Eyezreallow (Apr 28, 2020)

I can't concur on the "Stardog male resulting in more males" - you have to keep the temp a little lower when they're veggin, also sow them at the correct time moon wise, in fertile female signs, that'll help. 
I sowed approximately 42 GPS reg seeds and only 7 were males.


----------



## ToneOZ (Apr 28, 2020)

Should have up canned that bitch


----------



## Turpman (Apr 28, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Question on Star Dawg crosses versus not. I've had quite a few strains from GPS with the Star Dawg dad-Bodega Bubblegum, Tomahawk, Jelly Pie, City Slicker and my now-growing Bison Breath. It seems to me that the Star Dawg male is a good dad, and it shows consistently as vibrant growth, good stem structure and bushy, vigorous pants. Recently I ordered Purple Cake, Purple MAC, and GMO Kush. Last year I grew the Maraschino Lime (Cherry AK47xKey Lime Pie). The Purple Cake is super nice-awesome nose, makes you want to eat it with that grape smell and mine are about 30 days into flower. The Purple MAC is KINDA nice-it may surprise me in the end, but the pheno has some weird leaf distortion and it's not densing up well. The GMO Kush is unusual and may be a winner, but it has a funny smell and has a lot to fill in.
> 
> Seems that the pheno variance in non-Star Dawg crosses varies greatly and lacks stability/consistency. Even Bison Breath I have a lot of non-germs, but the one I DO have looks killer. Is it a crap shoot to get the non-Star Dawg seeds or is it worth the gamble? Glad I'm running a tester crop b4 committing to anything-Cake and Chem is on the way and I do think that one will be epic.
> 
> Thanks and good growing to all.


How was the meraschino lime? I believe that seed was from a different breeder. I think I have a pack from that breeder.


----------



## Nizza (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't know what the fuck happened with my cherry wine pack, but the one female I got is full blown hermi.. I'm pretty upset my whole crop is dusted with this BS..

the whole pack was garbage for the cherry wine..

just had to cut down the whole crop and start new.. thinking about running some different genetics now that this is my 2nd grow with greenpoint and 2nd time getting herms.

a warning to all those trying these seeds out


----------



## redbud (Apr 29, 2020)

Eyezreallow said:


> I can't concur on the "Stardog male resulting in more males" - you have to keep the temp a little lower when they're veggin, also sow them at the correct time moon wise, in fertile female signs, that'll help.
> I sowed approximately 42 GPS reg seeds and only 7 were males.


Careful now. There's a crowd in here that will call you crazy with the voodoo magic of making more seeds produce a female. I agree with you and have proven it to myself the last 20 years but will still get beat up by non-botanists here that know everything.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Apr 29, 2020)

redbud said:


> Careful now. There's a crowd in here that will call you crazy with the voodoo magic of making more seeds produce a female. I agree with you and have proven it to myself the last 20 years but will still get beat up by non-botanists here that know everything.


Nice to see another having experienced that as well, even for 20 years. 
Oh, well - I'm used to being called crazy 
When it works relatively nice, other opinions doesn't matter, 7 males out of over 40 seeds is pretty good in my book ^_^


----------



## Eyezreallow (Apr 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I don't know what the fuck happened with my cherry wine pack, but the one female I got is full blown hermi.. I'm pretty upset my whole crop is dusted with this BS..
> 
> the whole pack was garbage for the cherry wine..
> 
> ...


Without being certain, I can imagine hemp being more hermi prone that most drug cultivars in regards to stresses, light leaks, over/underfeeding, Temps and so forth, although it sucks either way...


----------



## Fiete (Apr 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I don't know what the fuck happened with my cherry wine pack, but the one female I got is full blown hermi.. I'm pretty upset my whole crop is dusted with this BS..
> 
> the whole pack was garbage for the cherry wine..
> 
> ...



That's sad


----------



## Nizza (Apr 29, 2020)

Yeah I have no clue what I'm gonna do with a bunch of hermi-prone gmoozy X cherry wine seeds lol...
I'm just gonna scrap this crop.. no trim just gonna put it into edibles or something. Hope noone else has to go through this.

The worst part is I think they've already pollinated my newly flowering plants as well.. anyone with insight on how early a female plant can be pollinated?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I don't know what the fuck happened with my cherry wine pack, but the one female I got is full blown hermi.. I'm pretty upset my whole crop is dusted with this BS..
> 
> the whole pack was garbage for the cherry wine..
> 
> ...


High Alpine Genetics has stable CBD strains. I've been growing one called 'Farmers Daughter' for a while and have never seen a male flower.


----------



## Werp (Apr 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Yeah I have no clue what I'm gonna do with a bunch of hermi-prone gmoozy X cherry wine seeds lol...
> I'm just gonna scrap this crop.. no trim just gonna put it into edibles or something. Hope noone else has to go through this.
> 
> The worst part is I think they've already pollinated my newly flowering plants as well.. anyone with insight on how early a female plant can be pollinated?


look for the pistil hairs to shrivel up and turn dark.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey everyone just a check in on the dream catcher. a little over a month old from seed there vigor is ridiculous iv had to transplant multiple times lol.
The other plants next to them were planted at the same time.. the 3 dream catcher are in the middle.I also have a question in regards to a flowering plant if some one who knows there stuff wouldn't mind helping me out.. lmk and I'll message u or I can post let me know please..


----------



## Senokai (Apr 29, 2020)

Nizza said:


> Yeah I have no clue what I'm gonna do with a bunch of hermi-prone gmoozy X cherry wine seeds lol...
> I'm just gonna scrap this crop.. no trim just gonna put it into edibles or something. Hope noone else has to go through this.
> 
> The worst part is I think they've already pollinated my newly flowering plants as well.. anyone with insight on how early a female plant can be pollinated?


Im pretty sure as long as the female has some hairs and is in flower it can catch the pollen and do the thing right away. I generally pollinate not too long after flower when possible. So at least a week or two into flower.


----------



## MidcoastOrganic (Apr 29, 2020)

I was just sitting back and enjoying some Sky Dweller and felt I had to come here and tell the forum that I love smoking this strain. I know I've talked about growing it, but I don't think I mentioned that it's my favorite GPS to smoke, so far... It's so calming and uplifting, any anxiety pretty much just fades away. Relaxing without putting me (necessarily) on the couch. 

Thank you, Sky Dweller.


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 29, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> High Alpine Genetics has stable CBD strains. I've been growing one called 'Farmers Daughter' for a while and have never seen a male flower.


I have some of theirs, good to know


----------



## led1k (Apr 29, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Hey everyone just a check in on the dream catcher. a little over a month old from seed there vigor is ridiculous iv had to transplant multiple times lol.
> The other plants next to them were planted at the same time.. the 3 dream catcher are in the middle.View attachment 4549375I also have a question in regards to a flowering plant if some one who knows there stuff wouldn't mind helping me out.. lmk and I'll message u or I can post let me know please..


Looks like one monster asking to be a mom and STS'd!


----------



## Senokai (Apr 29, 2020)

MidcoastOrganic said:


> I was just sitting back and enjoying some Sky Dweller and felt I had to come here and tell the forum that I love smoking this strain. I know I've talked about growing it, but I don't think I mentioned that it's my favorite GPS to smoke, so far... It's so calming and uplifting, any anxiety pretty much just fades away. Relaxing without putting me (necessarily) on the couch.
> 
> Thank you, Sky Dweller.
> View attachment 4549858


Have you found any expressions leaning towards the Skywalker? I have a pack of Sky Dweller that is on my list of things to run.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 29, 2020)

led1k said:


> Looks like one monster asking to be a mom and STS'd!


What's sts


led1k said:


> Looks like one monster asking to be a mom and STS'd!


Is sts Colodial silver?.. I'm a newb never done it but I'm think I might try cause yea It's the most vigorous plant I've seen.. the stems look like they could hold a mack truck on them.. crazy thick


----------



## Onymous21 (Apr 29, 2020)

anyone growing tombstone, I’ll say this: not gonna finish in 70 days lol. Looking more like 80+ days before we get that sweet chop


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Apr 29, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Have you found any expressions leaning towards the Skywalker? I have a pack of Sky Dweller that is on my list of things to run.


I ran a few last year and I think from 4 fems, 1 leaned towards the Skywalker. Real deal would be finding one with the Stardawg structure and all Skywalker OG terps...


----------



## Senokai (Apr 29, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> I ran a few last year and I think from 4 fems, 1 leaned towards the Skywalker. Real deal would be finding one with the Stardawg structure and all Skywalker OG terps...


100% what I would be after too! 

Thanks!


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 29, 2020)

Looks like all the prices on the gps site went up  ! Is it cuz of covid ?


----------



## Nizza (Apr 30, 2020)

Got to say Greenpoint's customer service is fast and excellent! Thank you Jeanne and anyone else over there. Sorry y'all about the rants yesterday~ shit happens.
Anyone got any good experience with the cherry wines though? I might check out high alpine genetics for CBD if these are stable.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 30, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I don't know what the fuck happened with my cherry wine pack, but the one female I got is full blown hermi.. I'm pretty upset my whole crop is dusted with this BS..
> 
> the whole pack was garbage for the cherry wine..
> 
> ...


I've had issues with my Cherry Wine F2 seeds, too. So far I've had a poor germination rate, and the ones that have made it past germination have been males. I've got one male flowering now and have been collecting the pollen so, if I do finally get a female, I can at least pollinate it to get more seeds and try again. It's a bummer, because I was really looking forward to growing my own CBD flower, but GPS was hooked me up with another reg seed pack after I contacted them about the germination issues.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 30, 2020)

Topanga Wedding (Top) and Banana Orange Daiquiri (Bottom) on day 41 since sprout (Day 27 of Veg). These are in 10 gallon pots and my first organic grow.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess I’m still missing something with sexing regular seeds, and evidently that “something” is patience. I know I’ve gone on and on about that one tomahawk, that I thought was female, then almost threw because I thought was actually male. Today I look at her to see fully developed preflowers with pistils sticking out. I’ve always been under the impression that males show first, and the preflowers look like little artichokes or Brussels sprouts, and that you can identify females early because they don’t show as soon, and the preflowers look more like little leaves. I hope I haven’t thrown out too many females. Glad I didn’t throw this one. She’s gonna be fire. What I really want to know is if you have to veg every single plant for close to 3 months for them to show fully developed preflowers like this. Or if there’s any way to reliably sex plants before they show pistils like this without sending it to a lab.


----------



## AlienAthena (Apr 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I guess I’m still missing something with sexing regular seeds, and evidently that “something” is patience. I know I’ve gone on and on about that one tomahawk, that I thought was female, then almost threw because I thought was actually male. Today I look at her to see fully developed preflowers with pistils sticking out. I’ve always been under the impression that males show first, and the preflowers look like little artichokes or Brussels sprouts, and that you can identify females early because they don’t show as soon, and the preflowers look more like little leaves. I hope I haven’t thrown out too many females. Glad I didn’t throw this one. She’s gonna be fire. What I really want to know is if you have to veg every single plant for close to 3 months for them to show fully developed preflowers like this. Or if there’s any way to reliably sex plants before they show pistils like this without sending it to a lab.
> View attachment 4550517


I’ve had more females show sex before males in my veg tent. Usually around day 40 of veg I can tell. I’ve also had mostly females so ya know.. anecdotal evidence


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Apr 30, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I’ve had more females show sex before males in my veg tent. Usually around day 40 of veg I can tell. I’ve also had mostly females so ya know.. anecdotal evidence


I think I popped the tomahawk around the beginning of February, and they’ve had visible preflowers for about a month. Now that I’ve moved the cloner and seedlings out of that tent I have more room, and can leave plants in there for longer. I got myself in trouble by trying to start multiple strains at once. More impatience. Now that I’ve got a clone and seedling tent and my flowering cycles staggered I can be way more methodical with a run of 10 plants. I’ve still got a lot to learn with regular seeds, since I’ve only gone through a few packs so far.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (Apr 30, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I guess I’m still missing something with sexing regular seeds, and evidently that “something” is patience. I know I’ve gone on and on about that one tomahawk, that I thought was female, then almost threw because I thought was actually male. Today I look at her to see fully developed preflowers with pistils sticking out. I’ve always been under the impression that males show first, and the preflowers look like little artichokes or Brussels sprouts, and that you can identify females early because they don’t show as soon, and the preflowers look more like little leaves. I hope I haven’t thrown out too many females. Glad I didn’t throw this one. She’s gonna be fire. What I really want to know is if you have to veg every single plant for close to 3 months for them to show fully developed preflowers like this. Or if there’s any way to reliably sex plants before they show pistils like this without sending it to a lab.
> View attachment 4550517


Take an early clone and put it under 12/12 light. It will preflower before the mother plant and you’ll know the sex earlier


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 30, 2020)

you can just put a branch in a cup of h20 in your flower tent. wait until it shows sex, then toss the branch and maybe the male if you dont want it


----------



## rollinfunk (Apr 30, 2020)

i cover the cup of h20 with aluminum foil and poke out a hole for the stem. you may have to add h20 occasionally. good way to figure out sex quickly at the beg of veg like panda said too.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 30, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> i cover the cup of h20 with aluminum foil and poke out a hole for the stem. you may have to add h20 occasionally. good way to figure out sex quickly at the beg of veg like panda said too.


The clone doesnt have to be rooted?


----------



## PhunkeePanda (Apr 30, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> The clone doesnt have to be rooted?


Nope, you can flower it straight away. I normally do it with the first top I remove


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 30, 2020)

Turpman said:


> How was the meraschino lime? I believe that seed was from a different breeder. I think I have a pack from that breeder.


Turp I had high hopes for the Maraschino Lime but it fell short. It is fairly stony, but outdoor it was mold prone here near the coast. Yield was so so and the taste is average. Overall nothing special I'm afraid.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Apr 30, 2020)

Next question I'm have a problem with plants that look like females seeding there self.. no male parts no visible bananas. It must be in the bud any idea or tell tales sings so I can get rid of. Them?


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

Purple dream. 7.5 weeks from flip. Looking like a 10 week strain.


----------



## JewelRunner (Apr 30, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Looks like all the prices on the gps site went up  ! Is it cuz of covid ?


I don’t see the Texas butter under regs anymore either... glad I swagged a pack during the 4/20 sale.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t see the Texas butter under regs anymore either... glad I swagged a pack during the 4/20 sale.


I grew a pack of Texas Butter and it was OK. 
Only one plant had banana terps. It was a weakling and ended up getting gray mold. (outdoors)
The others were sturdy and finished fine but it wasn't my favorite smoke. 

That was 2 years ago and I've probably still got some in the garage...


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t see the Texas butter under regs anymore either... glad I swagged a pack during the 4/20 sale.


Only thing worth full price (imo) was cowboy cookies..I won't buy anything else from them without a coupon ..35% off minimum


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> I don’t see the Texas butter under regs anymore either... glad I swagged a pack during the 4/20 sale.


I got 2


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 30, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Only thing worth full price (imo) was cowboy cookies..I won't buy anything else from them without a coupon ..35% off minimum


I got 1 of those


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Purple dream. 7.5 weeks from flip. Looking like a 10 week strain. View attachment 4551025


Blue dream can finish late.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 30, 2020)

Purple Cake tester plant-I like the icing on this cake


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Blue dream can finish late.


I'm glad you like this plant. It originated in your back yard. Smells just like blueberries and obviously has a very hazy bud structure. These buds are pillows, very fluffy. Great for joints.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I'm glad you like this plant. It originated in your back yard. Smells just like blueberries and obviously has a very hazy bud structure. These buds are pillows, very fluffy. Great for joints.


Yes-I grew quite a bit of the original Santa Cruz Blue Dream back when it was the big deal. Could never complain about it-good taste with that blueberry overtone, got you high as shit. Sativa high that lasts and good-sized plants/yield. Usually got 6-8 ounces per plant outside and we rolled 'em fat and often.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Yes-I grew quite a bit of the original Santa Cruz Blue Dream back when it was the big deal. Could never complain about it-good taste with that blueberry overtone, got you high as shit. Sativa high that lasts and good-sized plants/yield. Usually got 6-8 ounces per plant outside and we rolled 'em fat and often.


My plant is sharing a 5 gal fabric pot with another plant so I dont expect more than 2-3 zips from her. Would you say that this plant looks like the original blue dream you ran back in the day? Just curious. I ran dreamcatcher and had another blue dream leaner there. Here is a pic.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> My plant is sharing a 5 gal fabric pot with another plant so I dont expect more than 2-3 zips from her. Would you say that this plant looks like the original blue dream you ran back in the day? Just curious. I ran dreamcatcher and had another blue dream leaner there. Here is a pic.
> View attachment 4551154


Yes it does look blue dream-leaning. Not sure if purple punch is a good cross to blue dream in my opinion no need to cross blue dream as it stands well on its own.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 30, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> I got 1 of those


Me too


----------



## wierdly (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I've had issues with my Cherry Wine F2 seeds, too. So far I've had a poor germination rate, and the ones that have made it past germination have been males. I've got one male flowering now and have been collecting the pollen so, if I do finally get a female, I can at least pollinate it to get more seeds and try again. It's a bummer, because I was really looking forward to growing my own CBD flower, but GPS was hooked me up with another reg seed pack after I contacted them about the germination issues.


mine 3 outta 3 germed and threw balls in veg like an auto


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

I made a post on advanced culture but I got no answer so I’ll ask a live thread, I never been good at cloning but one of my chem valley plants main stem broke so shaved the side dipped in rooting powder and put in some bush doctor and this.. any helps will be appreciated... by the way green point veg growth is the best I’ve seen out of a lot shit that I grew.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 1, 2020)

wierdly said:


> mine 3 outta 3 germed and threw balls in veg like an auto


Yeah, one of mine had tons of pollen sacs on day 28 from sprout.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> I made a post on advanced culture but I got no answer so I’ll ask a live thread, I never been good at cloning but one of my chem valley plants main stem broke so shaved the side dipped in rooting powder and put in some bush doctor and this.. any helps will be appreciated... by the way green point veg growth is the best I’ve seen out of a lot shit that I grew.View attachment 4551450View attachment 4551450View attachment 4551452View attachment 4551455


You should cut off clones from that branch. Make it smaller, dip in rooting powder, and then sit those clones in a cup of water for a couple of days and then into a cup of soil/coco or whatever your medium is


----------



## rollinfunk (May 1, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> You should cut off clones from that branch. Make it smaller, dip in rooting powder, and then sit those clones in a cup of water for a couple of days and then into a cup of soil/coco or whatever your medium is


Can you use aloe or coconut h20? I don't think I have rooting powder. thanks,


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Yeah, one of mine had tons of pollen sacs on day 28 from sprout.


Did it look like this? my last 1 of 2 dream catcher


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 1, 2020)

I reall


Cboat38 said:


> Did it look like this? my last 1 of 2 dream catcher View attachment 4551592


 I really hope that my dream catcher doesn't herm. It seems the norm for them.. has anyone had a no herm experience with them?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I reall
> 
> I really hope that my dream catcher doesn't herm. It seems the norm for them.. has anyone had a no herm experience with them?


I did not have a herm problem with them.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 1, 2020)

U have any pics of the dream catchers


----------



## AlienAthena (May 1, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Can you use aloe or coconut h20? I don't think I have rooting powder. thanks,


I’ve heard of people using aloe with great results.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 1, 2020)

Texas Butter ~36hr germ.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> U have any pics of the dream catchers


I do.
These were a blast to grow!
I highly recommend growing them.
Good blue dream smells, but an extra kick from the Stardawg.
Going off memory, they went 70 days from flip.


----------



## Fiete (May 1, 2020)

Day 63 (9 weeks gone)

Great Quality stuff right here... I will give them 2 weeks from today than I will Harvest this Nice Bitches  I have a New Favo it is the *Sour Cookies *I love everything from her from the Vege Part to the Strech and the Bloom Mode she is Epic and a Lovely one. But i also like the Ice Cream Punch too Spacaily Pheno 3 but to Leafy at the Strech. Pheno 2 I love the Bud to Leaf Ratio very Easy to Trim looking and not leafy at all. The Pheno 1 are looking Amazing litte small but full of Frost very long Strech Period i somt know if i give her a chance i need to Smoke this Bitch first  what are you looking for when you do some Pheno Hunting?


Here we go with Pics


Sour Cookies


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I reall
> 
> I really hope that my dream catcher doesn't herm. It seems the norm for them.. has anyone had a no herm experience with them?


So far so good on 1


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I do.
> These were a blast to grow!
> I highly recommend growing them.
> Good blue dream smells, but an extra kick from the Stardawg.
> ...


DAMN hope I get there , you say 70 days?cool cool


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> DAMN hope I get there , you say 70 days?cool cool


 What kinda stretch does the dream catcher have on it..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> DAMN hope I get there , you say 70 days?cool cool


I do recall there being 1 plant that went to 11 weeks.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Did it look like this? my last 1 of 2 dream catcher View attachment 4551592


Mine had full on male flowers. These pictures were taken last weekend.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Mine had full on male flowers. These pictures were taken last weekend.
> View attachment 4551717


Shit.. is that after the flip?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Shit.. is that after the flip?


Yes, but it was showing before the flip, too.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Yes, but it was showing before the flip, too.


Chem genetics (males) will auto in veg if they are not happy. actually most popular genetics will do this especially if root bound. one of the easiest ways to tell sex is the small pot challenge. these males will even dump pollen and pollinate the bracts on your vegging females to the point where you can start plucking seeds fm vegging plants.


----------



## Flash63 (May 1, 2020)

wierdly said:


> mine 3 outta 3 germed and threw balls in veg like an auto


I got two females from 14 plants both hermies pollinating my garden...these are garbage..


----------



## Cboat38 (May 1, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> You should cut off clones from that branch. Make it smaller, dip in rooting powder, and then sit those clones in a cup of water for a couple of days and then into a cup of soil/coco or whatever your medium is


Should they have any light?


----------



## AlienAthena (May 1, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Should they have any light?


Yes but it doesn’t need to be like direct light


----------



## Mr.Head (May 1, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> You've got it exactly backwards, friend. Gu couldn't shut up Heisen last year, back when Heisen was his most vocal and persistent critic.
> 
> So instead, he bought Heisen. $185,000 a year to make seeds, is the figure Heisen told me in mail, when asking me to back off of criticizing Gu, saying "he's my boss, man! ". Heisen now finds himself grabbing his ankles and asking for more, please.
> 
> The irony is delicious.


Jesus fuckin christ.....


----------



## Feijao (May 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I reall
> 
> I really hope that my dream catcher doesn't herm. It seems the norm for them.. has anyone had a no herm experience with them?


Mine didn't go full on herm, maybe some preflowers on the lowers. None were bad enough to throw out because of herms. These packs were purchased maybe two years ago however.


----------



## Feijao (May 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> U have any pics of the dream catchers


----------



## oilfield bud (May 1, 2020)

What to pop for the new grow site


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Mine had full on male flowers. These pictures were taken last weekend.
> View attachment 4551717


That looks like just a normal male plant. 

Dream catchers are regular seeds. 

Nearly every plant I've grown from seed has shown preflowers regardless of pot size etc. Usually after about 40 days veg.


----------



## Colas de borrego (May 1, 2020)

Pioneer kush dried smell like raisins -coffee -skunk


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> Jesus fuckin christ.....


Dude! I missed Amos's post.
That is crazy.


----------



## Feijao (May 1, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Dude! I missed Amos's post.
> That is crazy.


I have been gone for a little while. Is GPS not the seedbank it was a couple years ago? When I left Heisen was shitting on Gu every single chance he could, now they work together?


----------



## Flash63 (May 1, 2020)

Ice Cream Wedding and Cake n Chem..


----------



## Bakersfield (May 1, 2020)

Feijao said:


> I have been gone for a little while. Is GPS not the seedbank it was a couple years ago? When I left Heisen was shitting on Gu every single chance he could, now they work together?


It's a crazy world, isn't it?


----------



## HolyAngel (May 1, 2020)

oilfield bud said:


> What to pop for the new grow site


If it was me, I'd be lookin at that MacDawg, the Dawg Lemons, and/or the Animal Star Cookies... 
That being said, it seems you can't go wrong with the Cake N Chems\Copper Chems. 
I've also seen some nice Purple Punch S1's recently..


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 1, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks like just a normal male plant.
> 
> Dream catchers are regular seeds.
> 
> Nearly every plant I've grown from seed has shown preflowers regardless of pot size etc. Usually after about 40 days veg.


It is a regular male plant. I posted about it in response to the person who asked if anyone else had issues with Cherry Wine Seeds.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 1, 2020)

cookies n chem about 4 weeks flower


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 1, 2020)

really hope greenpoint bring back this strain


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> It is a regular male plant. I posted about it in response to the person who asked if anyone else had issues with Cherry Wine Seeds.


My bad, for some reason I thought you were thinking they were feminized. Sorry didnt read back enough.


----------



## ToneOZ (May 1, 2020)

Is it me or does it seem like potency is slowly declining put terpenes profiles are overwhelming, compared to 10 years ago


----------



## CTGrown203 (May 1, 2020)

I’m a fan of chem , sour d, skunk,
And I was recommended to grow the BISON BREATH 
Have never ran greenpoint genetics 
Anybody have any smoke or final bud reports?


----------



## Onymous21 (May 2, 2020)

Tombstone day 73. Wish I could take em but it’s just not time yet.... 80+ for sure.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 2, 2020)

ToneOZ said:


> Is it me or does it seem like potency is slowly declining put terpenes profiles are overwhelming, compared to 10 years ago


Not for me, the weed I grow is much more potent than the weed I grew 10 years ago.


----------



## Fiete (May 2, 2020)

Onymous21 said:


> Tombstone day 73. Wish I could take em but it’s just not time yet.... 80+ for sure.



Fatt Colas


----------



## Southside112 (May 2, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I did not have a herm problem with them.


I had 2 pretty female dreamcatchers with no issues and good potency.


----------



## Southside112 (May 2, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> U have any pics of the dream catchers


Front right was a blueberry leaner and back left was blue dream dominant.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 2, 2020)

Eagle Scout, like my 4th run and one of my favorite plants I have, I also have another monster half way done too


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum, starting to purple up too


Definitely got some fat buds too.


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 2, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Fluff did you like the smoke?


Yes, and all our patients have as well. Variety of reports since they're F1's, but all very good. I don't think the Cake leaners are as potent as the Chem leaners, but definitely well received. One hybrid between the two is really appreciated as a "west coast, very OG Chem like King Louis."


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 2, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodega bubblegum, starting to purple up too
> 
> Definitely got some fat buds too.


Looks great. How is the nose?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 2, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Looks great. How is the nose?


Spicy until you touch then it's sweet chem with gum in there. 

This is a revegged plant. The first round created very tasty bud.


----------



## hillbill (May 2, 2020)

3 Hickok Haze at 57 days, each bigger than the last. Average or bigger. Long buds becoming more foxtail in structure and very narrow leaves high on plants. Seems hazier each day. Lots of white pistils and little fade.

Related: Up potted 5 California Cannon F2s in veg into rich ROLS.

3 Copper Chem f3s at 24 days growing fast and budding with narrow Sativa leaves.


----------



## Lurrabq (May 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 Hickok Haze at 57 days, each bigger than the last. Average or bigger. Long buds becoming more foxtail in structure and very narrow leaves high on plants. Seems hazier each day. Lots of white pistils and little fade.
> 
> Related: Up potted 5 California Cannon F2s in veg into rich ROLS.
> 
> 3 Copper Chem f3s at 24 days growing fast and budding with narrow Sativa leaves.


Hey Hill,

I may have had the same experience of topping a Pioneer kush you had with the Cali Cannons. Almost stopped the already short internode distance. Very little vertical from here out on that one.

I know from your past experience you cautioned against topping the Cali's.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 2, 2020)

Man I’m starting to get pretty disappointed in the ice cream punch and pebble pusher. I’ll post some pics of them later, but on the ice cream punch one pheno isn’t forming nice colas — it just exploded into a ton of little branches with little buds, and the other one has the weird buds growing out the leaf stalks, which appear to be taking away from the ability to form nice colas as well.

Pebble pusher is nice and frosty but has way too much baby shit smell to it and a pretty pathetic yield. C’est la pheno hunt.

Luckily the snake oil just keeps getting more and more sexy every day. Still no pistils turning which suggests to me the buds will get even bigger. Now the calyxes are starting to swell and the resin glands are fattening up a bit. Took the liberty of squeezing a smaller bud halfway down and it’s rock fucking solid. I’m thinking she has another 2-3 weeks (I think I flipped her around St Patty’s day) and I’m also thinking that planting a clone outside in the ground when I did was a really good call.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

Lurrabq said:


> Hey Hill,
> 
> I may have had the same experience of topping a Pioneer kush you had with the Cali Cannons. Almost stopped the already short internode distance. Very little vertical from here out on that one.
> 
> I know from your past experience you cautioned against topping the Cali's.


THe one that really refused to be topped was Hibernate! Crossed Bodhi Bing girl with California Cannon, call it Bing Bang. In the Arizer Air right now


----------



## Nizza (May 3, 2020)

@joeko420
I am popping catalina wine coolers right now, I see yours popped seeds everywhere, any review?
anyone else do the catalina wine mixers?


----------



## k0rps (May 3, 2020)

@Nizza how is your purple crunch coming along?

Here, she is in the flower tent(11/13) in about 6 gal soil/compost mix. Stretching out and forming pre-flowers at most nodes, pear shaped but no pistils yet. Looking forward to watching her bloom, she's a stellar plant so far, lots of vigor


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 3, 2020)

I just have to ask any of u more experienced people have an ideas on providing air circulation without disturbing any possible pollen that may be in a room.. I know I had a herm in earlier flower. I'm at 8 weeks and I'm trying to avoid any bud rot.. I'd appreciate any help


----------



## Nizza (May 3, 2020)

k0rps said:


> @Nizza how is your purple crunch coming along?
> 
> Here, she is in the flower tent(11/13) in about 6 gal soil/compost mix. Stretching out and forming pre-flowers at most nodes, pear shaped but no pistils yet. Looking forward to watching her bloom, she's a stellar plant so far, lots of vigor
> 
> View attachment 4553899


My purple crunches are only on the onset of flower, but like those they are much further behind the other plants I have in flower that were flipped at the same time. Mine stretched a TON I think because of genetics and I didn't top them, plus I am using 730nm reds for emerson and end of day. I'll try to add a photo soon, I only did a 2-3 week veg on these seeds so it may contribute to them not flowering as fast, and if the bud is good enough I plan to just re-veg the flowered plants this summer. Nice looking plants!


----------



## Amos Otis (May 3, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I just have to ask any of u more experienced people have an ideas on providing air circulation without disturbing any possible pollen that may be in a room.. I know I had a herm in earlier flower. I'm at 8 weeks and I'm trying to avoid any bud rot.. I'd appreciate any help


Turn on the fans. At 8 weeks, pollen is inconsequential.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Man I’m starting to get pretty disappointed in the ice cream punch and pebble pusher. I’ll post some pics of them later, but on the ice cream punch one pheno isn’t forming nice colas — it just exploded into a ton of little branches with little buds, and the other one has the weird buds growing out the leaf stalks, which appear to be taking away from the ability to form nice colas as well.
> 
> Pebble pusher is nice and frosty but has way too much baby shit smell to it and a pretty pathetic yield. C’est la pheno hunt.
> 
> ...


That Snake Oil is a monster bud maker. I'd like to grow my other pack.
Out shined the Dream Catcher in massive buds.
Good B+ quality smoke to.


----------



## hillbill (May 3, 2020)

Vaping a little California Cannon......standard nighttime fare here.


----------



## RavMunch (May 3, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Not for me, the weed I grow is much more potent than the weed I grew 10 years ago.


What strains u grow are much more potent?
l was v disappointed with copper chem and cookies n cream last year.
They all look good but the high is v mild and fades away in 15 minutes.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 3, 2020)

RavMunch said:


> What strains u grow are much more potent?
> l was v disappointed with copper chem and cookies n cream last year.
> They all look good but the high is v mild and fades away in 15 minutes.


Dang, if Copper Chem was disappointing, you either got a bad batch or your one bad ass smoker.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Dang, if Copper Chem was disappointing, you either got a bad batch or your one bad ass smoker.


Or harvested at 60 days vs the 70-80 it needs?

Speculation only.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Or harvested at 60 days vs the 70-80 it needs?
> 
> Speculation only.


All I know is my Copper Chem keeper was bad ass!
She was no beauty queen, like some fake frosty white cookie queen, but more like a hot hippy chick with under arm hair that likes to party.
Funk and gas for days! 

As good as the Chem D and 91 Chem I've tried.
You just smoking reworked Chem lines here.

Smelled like Chem D, mothballs and ammonia. Thumped hard right between the eyes and scrambled coherent thoughts.
Everyone that smoked it respected it and a few didn't like it, because it was too potent.
I took mine at 63 days, but I used a 10 on 14 off schedule that would knock a week off of some strains.

That being said she wasn't the best Greenpoint strain I'd tried. That honor goes to GuardDawg x Stardawg.
Absolute gas and skunk funk. Anything it touched smelled like it for hours.
That type of crack weed you share in the parking lot with coworkers and next thing you know they want to be your best friend and buy bags off you. 

I've got a pack in early veg ATM along with
Red Eyed's GuardDawg F3's.
Got to do some F4's, GuardDawg x Stardawg F2's, (GuardDawg x Stardawg) x GuardDawg and
GuardDawg x (GuardDawg x Stardawg) crosses for preservation.


----------



## RavMunch (May 4, 2020)

Thanks for replying guys. Last year l took copper chem cookies n cream lvtk hazeman chocolate Thai
and a 97 kalimist all nearly 70 days except for km at 87days. Lvtk (cannaventure) was great in buzz 
and of course the km which had the longest leg.
The copper cookies and chocolate Thai did not come close when compared. Cookies had the most resins
among them. Will try the copper chem again
for l had high hopes and seen many great reviews here.
Yes l smoke a lot due to a v rare disease.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 4, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I just have to ask any of u more experienced people have an ideas on providing air circulation without disturbing any possible pollen that may be in a room.. I know I had a herm in earlier flower. I'm at 8 weeks and I'm trying to avoid any bud rot.. I'd appreciate any help


From what I understand, pollen can’t survive being wet, so maybe just spray the plants down and then get the fans going to dry everything out?


----------



## Southside112 (May 4, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Cali cannon is one I want to run -- and I've got a pack somewhere.
> Eagle scout is another.


My cali cannon was a beauty as well. Very potent.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Dang, if Copper Chem was disappointing, you either got a bad batch or your one bad ass smoker.


Or just have experience with real chem and most the gps Corey haim crosses are all sort of watered down stardawg. Still fire compared to a lot of strains, but I haven’t seen a single plant posted in here or grown out on my own from gps that could compare to mom.


----------



## Fiete (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That Snake Oil is a monster bud maker. I'd like to grow my other pack.
> Out shined the Dream Catcher in massive buds.
> Good B+ quality smoke to.



B quality from the Dreamcatcher? It looks like A quality but i don't grow it


----------



## oswizzle (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> All I know is my Copper Chem keeper was bad ass!
> She was no beauty queen, like some* fake frosty white cookie queen*, but more like a hot hippy chick with under arm hair that likes to party.
> Funk and gas for days!
> 
> ...



Yesss Sirskiiiii.... we call that Fool's Gold aka BlackBerry Kush ...The White....Etc 

Chem Lines put out that Narcotic Trichs that Bling like a Kilo of Yak from that 70's that hasnt been stomped on


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

Fiete said:


> B quality from the Dreamcatcher? It looks like A quality but i don't grow it


I wouldn't call it mids, but it's not the best.
I bet you could pheno hunt through a few packs and find something exceptional or get lucky on one pack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> That Snake Oil is a monster bud maker. I'd like to grow my other pack.
> Out shined the Dream Catcher in massive buds.
> Good B+ quality smoke to.


Yeah the colas this pheno forms are fucking glorious. Can’t wait to see what the clone I put outdoors does. Probably in general terms the nicest pheno I’ve found so far. Not quite as frosty as the white widow from nirvana, but way nicer buds. By far the nicest plant of everything from my first GPS round and the only one I’m keeping. I already flipped my two purple Larry. I ordered one more 3x3 tent and I’m going to use that for flowering instead of the closet. The closet will be better for storage and I can fit more plants in a 3x3 tent anyway. As soon as that comes in and I set it up I’m throwing in the tomahawk and two sky masters - the 3 plants I have in veg that are showing fully developed female preflowers.

Oh and here are some bodega seedlings. 8/10 germinated in that pack. I’m excited for that bubblegum. And those are grape punch just popping up in the rockwool.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Or just have experience with real chem and most the gps Corey haim crosses are all sort of watered down stardawg. Still fire compared to a lot of strains, but I haven’t seen a single plant posted in here or grown out on my own from gps that could compare to mom.


I have experience with Chemdog, but have never smoked the Corey Haim cut.
Is it suppose to be better than Chem D?
My Copper Chem was that good.


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I have experience with Chemdog, but have never smoked the Corey Haim cut.
> Is it suppose to be better than Chem D?
> My Copper Chem was that good.


Imo stardawg is decent weed. I much prefer chems sis, chem 91, chem 4, etc. I’m not really into chem terpz but the elites are strong af. It’s hard to make bad seeds using stardawg as mom. Look at top dawgs line as well. Same shit, still potency doesn’t match mom.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 4, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Yesss Sirskiiiii.... we call that Fool's Gold aka BlackBerry Kush ...The White....Etc
> 
> Chem Lines put out that Narcotic Trichs that Bling like a Kilo of Yak from that 70's that hasnt been stomped on


Yes sir. 
My Chem D, Big Bad Wolf (Chem D x 91 Chem), and Chem D x Romulan cuts don't glisten with trichomes, but those greasy bitches make trimming a pain. 
I have to scrape the blades every 10 minutes.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 4, 2020)

I have a question. 
1...so when the trichomes fall over and make ur bud look like it's covered in glass instead of mushrooms does that mean it's degraded or just fell over..
I fell like when I'm watching the trichs there's a point were the buds looks super frosty but it starts to appear less frosty by the time any trichs turn amber. Also by the time the start turning amber The trichs have all started falling over and losing there heads.. I'm trying to get this harvest window down..


----------



## Tlarss (May 4, 2020)

3 clones from my purple punch S1. This plant surprised the hell out of me because all I’ve been hearing is how watered down purple punch is, so I figured I’d try for myself. Glad I did. The bud pictures are from the mom. Checks every box and people love it


----------



## Southside112 (May 4, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I have a question.
> 1...so when the trichomes fall over and make ur bud look like it's covered in glass instead of mushrooms does that mean it's degraded or just fell over..
> I fell like when I'm watching the trichs there's a point were the buds looks super frosty but it starts to appear less frosty by the time any trichs turn amber. Also by the time the start turning amber The trichs have all started falling over and losing there heads.. I'm trying to get this harvest window down..


My experience tells me that when its shining like a diamond that is a clear indication trics are still clear. You want that next phase where it looks like it snowed on them. Those are mostly cloudy and you are in the window.


----------



## Southside112 (May 4, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> 3 clones from my purple punch S1. This plant surprised the hell out of me because all I’ve been hearing is how watered down purple punch is, so I figured I’d try for myself. Glad I did. The bud pictures are from the mom. Checks every box and people love it
> 
> View attachment 4555076
> View attachment 4555077
> View attachment 4555078


Perfect example of nearly ripe buds for above poster.


----------



## oilfield bud (May 4, 2020)

Forsho. I'm almost out of purple punch and cakenchem. Shit was dank enough I bought a couple more packs. That cake stole the show this round I'm not gonna lie potency wise. But I'll check out your recommendations. Thank ya. 




HolyAngel said:


> If it was me, I'd be lookin at that MacDawg, the Dawg Lemons, and/or the Animal Star Cookies...
> That being said, it seems you can't go wrong with the Cake N Chems\Copper Chems.
> I've also seen some nice Purple Punch S1's recently..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 4, 2020)

Looks like they’re sold out of the MACdawg and cake and chem. Glad I snagged those when I did. Their stock is constantly changing and I’ve been rather recklessly buying packs all year. Out of everything they currently have available (and that I’m not currently sitting on) the one strain I would buy if a coupon code popped up in my email would be the animal star cookies. You can’t go wrong with the copper chem though from everything I’ve seen. My two look awesome. I’ll be flipping them once the snake oil and pebble pusher finish up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2020)

Day 62, bodega bubblegum she has some amber and could be had but I'm gonna let her finish up. When she has finished turning purp I'll check glands again.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (May 4, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> 3 clones from my purple punch S1. This plant surprised the hell out of me because all I’ve been hearing is how watered down purple punch is, so I figured I’d try for myself. Glad I did. The bud pictures are from the mom. Checks every box and people love it
> 
> View attachment 4555076
> View attachment 4555077
> View attachment 4555078


That purple punch S1 impressed me also. I've been told by avid smokers that I found a cup quality pheno after popping only 2 seeds lol. One person first suggested that I move on from Purple Punch... Until I harvested and now he blows my phone up. Not sure if it's the supernova cut, but I was impressed and now revegging.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Day 62, bodega bubblegum she has some amber and could be had but I'm gonna let her finish up. When she has finished turning purp I'll check glands again.
> View attachment 4555536View attachment 4555537


Holy shit that’s beautiful. How does she smell/taste? I popped a whole pack in hopes of finding something like that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 4, 2020)

PhunkeePanda said:


> Is this a hermie? Pistils on the left, what looks like a male nanner on the right. Am I screwed?


Yeah that’s a hermie. And just for technical FYI whatever that’s a pollen sac and not a nanner. Nanners (stamens) grow out of the calyxes instead of pistils. Here’s a pic of a nanner. Center right.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 4, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Holy shit that’s beautiful. How does she smell/taste? I popped a whole pack in hopes of finding something like that.


She smells great. Hard to describe but a bubblegum sweet chem with something else I can't pick out. Maybe sandalwood 

She smells better this 2nd round. This one has some lvtk beans in her too.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 4, 2020)

I can’t wait. Now that I’m about to have a 3 tent setup I can pop more beans and maybe even try some chucks once I find a few more keepers. I’ve heard so many good things about the bodega and seen so many awesome pics of it that I knew I had to run a full pack of that one.

I’m starting another pack tomorrow but I honestly can’t decide which one. I’m leaning towards MACdawg but it’s kind of in a 3 way tie with chem pie and sundae stallion.


----------



## Fiete (May 5, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> 3 clones from my purple punch S1. This plant surprised the hell out of me because all I’ve been hearing is how watered down purple punch is, so I figured I’d try for myself. Glad I did. The bud pictures are from the mom. Checks every box and people love it
> 
> View attachment 4555076
> View attachment 4555077
> View attachment 4555078




Looks Fire


----------



## Tlarss (May 5, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> That purple punch S1 impressed me also. I've been told by avid smokers that I found a cup quality pheno after popping only 2 seeds lol. One person first suggested that I move on from Purple Punch... Until I harvested and now he blows my phone up. Not sure if it's the supernova cut, but I was impressed and now revegging.


I also only popped 2 seeds. My other Pheno is just as good. Running 3 clones from each plant right now. Little longer veg then from seed.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 5, 2020)

Week 8. What do u all think, I'm not getting any amber trichomes but all the heads are starting to fall over and degenerate to where the don't look like mushrooms. The bud itself looks like it needs a little while to develop but it was packed with trichs when I used a microscope. Now they look headless iv let bud go to long before just don't want that to happen again.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 5, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Week 8. What do u all think, I'm not getting any amber trichomes but all the heads are starting to fall over and degenerate to where the don't look like mushrooms. The bud itself looks like it needs a little while to develop but it was packed with trichs when I used a microscope. Now they look headless iv let bud go to long before just don't want that to happen again.


I'd take her down. especially if your seeing that on the calyx's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 5, 2020)

What's going on with greenpoint? 
Did Heisen & Gu have another spat?

There's no category for feminized seeds, and under 'all seeds' the only fem is grape punch. 
And it's not possible to look up discontinued products anymore, which is a bummer.


----------



## hillbill (May 5, 2020)

My 3 Hickok Haze are at 60 days and each is slightly different size but from average to above with fairly open buds but have become somewhat rounder, now all are foxtailing which can be a pain. Not near done. Just the way of the “Haze”. Structure gets very strong when trained. 

Related: 3 Copper Chem f3s at 27 days all nice size and spreading while LSTed. Sativa phenos all. All still very homogeneous. 

Related: 5 California Cannon F2s up potted and topped in veg and growing, maybe a little to the Indica side of things. They seem happy.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2020)

I know ( for me at least) that green point has the best veg growth I have grown so far, just a couple days in flower and loving life. Dreamcatcher, valley chem,Raindance in no particular order.


----------



## Fiete (May 5, 2020)

Day 68 for the 3 x ice cream punches and 1 x Sour Cookies. The Sour Cookies are one of the most Beautiful Flowers i have ever Grown  i will someday do a Huge Scrog with it she alone make me Happy and that only for Watching her  the 3 diffrent ice cream punch phenos are looking good to. I will Harvest all next week maybe one week longer I will see. Me surprising Pheno Nr 3 from the Ice small Buds but looking very Potent and the smell kicks ass. 

Sour Cookies 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1 



Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3


----------



## TorGanix (May 5, 2020)

SDK pheno at 56 days today. Second pheno is a little further behind

Couple tops from one that's almost finished here .. looking like a 63 day harvest, along with a couple others.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 5, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Day 68 for the 3 x ice cream punches and 1 x Sour Cookies. The Sour Cookies are one of the most Beautiful Flowers i have ever Grown  i will someday do a Huge Scrog with it she alone make me Happy and that only for Watching her  the 3 diffrent ice cream punch phenos are looking good to. I will Harvest all next week maybe one week longer I will see. Me surprising Pheno Nr 3 from the Ice small Buds but looking very Potent and the smell kicks ass.
> 
> Sour Cookies
> View attachment 4556460View attachment 4556458
> ...


And to think you almost believed the haters who said GPS was shit.


----------



## jarjar.rix (May 5, 2020)

TorGanix said:


> SDK pheno at 56 days today. Second pheno is a little further behind
> 
> Couple tops from one that's almost finished here .. looking like a 63 day harvest, along with a couple others.
> 
> View attachment 4556567



Hope mine comes out like that. !! 
That's some kill


----------



## gwheels (May 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's going on with greenpoint?
> Did Heisen & Gu have another spat?
> 
> There's no category for feminized seeds, and under 'all seeds' the only fem is grape punch.
> And it's not possible to look up discontinued products anymore, which is a bummer.





Big Green Thumb said:


> And to think you almost believed the haters who said GPS was shit.


All seeds shows all unless they have no stock.

You can still use the filter to see out of stock products. I use it to remember flower times of some of the older packs i have. Or see the lineage.


----------



## The Pipe (May 6, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's going on with greenpoint?
> Did Heisen & Gu have another spat?
> 
> There's no category for feminized seeds, and under 'all seeds' the only fem is grape punch.
> And it's not possible to look up discontinued products anymore, which is a bummer.











Sitemap


Greenpoint Seeds is the best US seed bank. Buy feminized and regular cannabis seeds online at the top Colorado seed bank USA. Premium marijuana seeds and strains.




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 6, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Sitemap
> 
> 
> Greenpoint Seeds is the best US seed bank. Buy feminized and regular cannabis seeds online at the top Colorado seed bank USA. Premium marijuana seeds and strains.
> ...


Thanks! I forgot about the sitemap. 
They used to show up in search, but it's not a big deal. 

The limited selection is still a mystery. The query doesn't specify 'in-stock', so I assume this is the entire catalog. 
Guess I'll have to trade for a pack of eagle scout...


----------



## XtraGood (May 6, 2020)

Seems odd that grape punch is the only fem "in stock", regs are mostly still available.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 6, 2020)

Purple Mac living up to it's name-smells like ramming yer head up a grape's ass. Tester run for the outdoor summer crop. Will add a smoke report.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2020)

Purple dream @ 61 days. She never bulked up in late flower. Fluffy buds that smell strongly of grapes and blueberries. To be fair it was in a 2.5 gal fabric pot. 
Rest of tent is Cannaventure gear. Thanks.


----------



## Werp (May 6, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Purple dream @ 61 days. She never bulked up in late flower. Fluffy buds that smell strongly of grapes and blueberries. To be fair it was in a 2.5 gal fabric pot. View attachment 4557235
> Rest of tent is Cannaventure gear. Thanks.
> View attachment 4557237



It seems like a lot of Greenpoints new strains seem to be on the fluffy side.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2020)

Werp said:


> It seems like a lot of Greenpoints new strains seem to be on the fluffy side.


This is the first greenpoint fem I have ran. The regular stardawg crosses are bad ass if you get a good pheno.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 6, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Purple Mac living up to it's name-smells like ramming yer head up a grape's ass. Tester run for the outdoor summer crop. Will add a smoke report.View attachment 4557164View attachment 4557165


oh this is exciting, I got one in veg right now still waiting to get big enough to flip.


----------



## Werp (May 6, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> This is the first greenpoint fem I have ran. The regular stardawg crosses are bad ass if you get a good pheno.


Yeah that's why I said the "new" strains.


----------



## TorGanix (May 6, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> Hope mine comes out like that. !!
> That's some kill


Hey JarJar, I'm sure yours will turn out just fine. How many pheno's are you working with, and how far along?

This particular pheno was picky during veg. A little sensitive to N and liked the cooler end of the temp spectrum. Good side branching, and wasn't overly stretchy in flower.


----------



## jarjar.rix (May 6, 2020)

TorGanix said:


> Hey JarJar, I'm sure yours will turn out just fine. How many pheno's are you working with, and how far along?
> 
> This particular pheno was picky during veg. A little sensitive to N and liked the cooler end of the temp spectrum. Good side branching, and wasn't overly stretchy in flower.


I ordered 8 different strains.. Sundance kid and the others are about 2 weeks and 8 jelly pie are 1 week. I'm focusing on jelly pie first(not my first choice, I did start 2 of each of the other ones first) Sundance kid, cake n chem, grape punch, fruit punch, orange blossom special, copper chem, and bodega bubble gum. I actually didn't start the bubble gum. Sundance for sure has 2 different phenos. One is especially different from the other that looks alot like the other seedlings, I'm guessing that's the dad's genes showing. Orange blossom special has a unique lead shape too.


----------



## jarjar.rix (May 6, 2020)

TorGanix said:


> Hey JarJar, I'm sure yours will turn out just fine. How many pheno's are you working with, and how far along?
> 
> This particular pheno was picky during veg. A little sensitive to N and liked the cooler end of the temp spectrum. Good side branching, and wasn't overly stretchy in flower.


I've been doing about 70 degrees. I'm low on my humidity im having a hard time raising it above 50 I'd like 60 or 65 in the young stage. I'm looking into a good humidifier got. I Want a good but don't want to over spend and would like a big tank. They are growing but slower than I like.


----------



## gwheels (May 7, 2020)

A couple of shaggy Topangas in the bloom room. Topanga Canyon S1...to me it smells like mosaic hops. Like Octopus Likes to Fight beer.

There will be a lot of jars of Topanga. The stretch was unreal but most tapped out just in time..one had to have multiple stems super cropped to make them fit.

This should be ready sooner. Day 61 oil slick and day 55 Topanga. I will let them go as long as it takes.

The other oil slick is at day 70. Just the odd amber on top of the bud...1 to 2 weeks from chop. 
Nice big columar colas. Easy trims!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 7, 2020)

gwheels said:


> A couple of shaggy Topangas in the bloom room. Topanga Canyon S1...to me it smells like mosaic hops. Like Octopus Likes to Fight beer.
> 
> There will be a lot of jars of Topanga. The stretch was unreal but most tapped out just in time..one had to have multiple stems super cropped to make them fit.
> View attachment 4557980
> ...


That bottom pic. How big is that pot and is it soil or do u have it in larger pot cause that looks bug for that pot


----------



## gwheels (May 7, 2020)

it is a 4 gallon autopot. All pots are filled with coco with aeration (perlite or hydorton pellets). It is hand watered. I ran out of 5s and 6s.

They veg until they are ready. Then they go in bloom Since I stopped racing things to bloom, i let the girls go to sexual maturity in veg and then bloom them...or bloom clones from mature plants.

I like they way they work out and i find them more aesthetically pleasing. I just keep some in veg ready to fill the hole left by a chop so there is no delay at all.


----------



## Fiete (May 8, 2020)

Day 70

Last Day of Watering  EC from the Runoff are now under 0.1 EC so no Salt in the Medium anymore. Trichs are looking Great too more and more Amber showing up and i can't wait anymore hahaha. I will wait now that the Midium are drying out so 3-5 Days I will finish them. What are your thought with total Darkness for 48 Hours bevore chop? 


Sour Cookies 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1 (Colorfully) 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 2 


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 3 (Colorfully and Top Quality) 


Tent


----------



## HolyAngel (May 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Day 70
> 
> Last Day of Watering  EC from the Runoff are now under 0.1 EC so no Salt in the Medium anymore. Trichs are looking Great too more and more Amber showing up and i can't wait anymore hahaha. I will wait now that the Midium are drying out so 3-5 Days I will finish them. What are your thought with total Darkness for 48 Hours bevore chop?
> 
> ...


You take any clones there? hope so.. Looking fantastic tho! ^^


----------



## Fiete (May 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> You take any clones there? hope so.. Looking fantastic tho! ^^



From every Pheno I have a Clone bro  which one you like?


----------



## HolyAngel (May 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> From every Pheno I have a Clone bro  which one you like?


ha no worries bro ^^ I still have a pack of these myself. Is there any difference in smell between the 3 phenos?


----------



## SIRE (May 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> From every Pheno I have a Clone bro  which one you like?


Pheno #3 looks to be pretty good that purple punch really shines thru how is the smell?


----------



## Fiete (May 8, 2020)

SIRE said:


> Pheno #3 looks to be pretty good that purple punch really shines thru how is the smell?



Pheno 3 Smells the Best Sir


----------



## Fiete (May 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> ha no worries bro ^^ I still have a pack of these myself. Is there any difference in smell between the 3 phenos?



Yes, Pheno 3 are smelling so good dirrent Animal for sure. But i don't test much but when I cut a litte leaf for tichs check i smash the Trichs in my hand and i bet 3 is the best by far


----------



## GanjaGangsta (May 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Day 70
> 
> Last Day of Watering  EC from the Runoff are now under 0.1 EC so no Salt in the Medium anymore. Trichs are looking Great too more and more Amber showing up and i can't wait anymore hahaha. I will wait now that the Midium are drying out so 3-5 Days I will finish them. What are your thought with total Darkness for 48 Hours bevore chop?
> 
> ...


That sour cookies pheno looks stellar. Perhaps I'm being biased as a sour d lover lol. I would reveg that beauty if you have the space and time. Good work


----------



## SIRE (May 8, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Pheno 3 Smells the Best Sir


Lol they look like they smell good but what's male stands out to you and which Greenpoint strain taste the best to you that you've obviously grown out


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 8, 2020)

gwheels said:


> it is a 4 gallon autopot. All pots are filled with coco with aeration (perlite or hydorton pellets). It is hand watered. I ran out of 5s and 6s.
> 
> They veg until they are ready. Then they go in bloom Since I stopped racing things to bloom, i let the girls go to sexual maturity in veg and then bloom them...or bloom clones from mature plants.
> 
> I like they way they work out and i find them more aesthetically pleasing. I just keep some in veg ready to fill the hole left by a chop so there is no delay at all.


@Fiete nice, lol looks just like a random bag seed I got grown I been running it for quite a while. Buds are like rocks. Lol nice to see someone else grown something similar.
How those trichs looking under the scope?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 8, 2020)

Topanga Wedding on the left and Banana Orange Daiquiri on the right. Organic grow in 10gal pots at the tail end of week 5 of veg. These are some bushy bitches!


----------



## Fiete (May 8, 2020)

SIRE said:


> Lol they look like they smell good but what's male stands out to you and which Greenpoint strain taste the best to you that you've obviously grown out



After the cure


Fibromyoucha said:


> @Fiete nice, lol looks just like a random bag seed I got grown I been running it for quite a while. Buds are like rocks. Lol nice to see someone else grown something similar.
> How those trichs looking under the scope?



Trichs are getting full cloudy with some Amber but 4 Plants are not the same so maybe some are more ready than others. 5 days i will finish all 4


----------



## HolyAngel (May 8, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Topanga Wedding on the left and Banana Orange Daiquiri on the right. Organic grow in 10gal pots at the tail end of week 5 of veg. These are some bushy bitches!
> View attachment 4559287


Oh those look nice, gonna be some big ones by the looks of it! I'd definitely be keeping an eye on that banana daquiri when you flip em to flower.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 8, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Oh those look nice, gonna be some big ones by the looks of it! I'd definitely be keeping an eye on that banana daquiri when you flip em to flower.


Thanks! Yeah I was planning on letting them veg for another week but I may flip them mid week if need be.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 8, 2020)

Those ten gallons look nice, I've been grown for about 2 years. I have tried so many pots , lol. 
I went from 5 gal bucket to 5 gal fabric Wal-Mart bag, to 1 gal to start to 3 gal fabrics to finish.. Lol
Those four plants in 10 g in a 4x4 make 
Make it look so much simpler. Lol 
I wish I had seeds I trusted to run 10.gallons. if I had a big plant like that that went herm I don't know what I'd do lol.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 8, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> if I had a big plant like that that went herm I don't know what I'd do lol.


Haha! That's the chance you've gotta take if you want more yield per plant. I personally prefer to only grow 4 plants at a time and just veg them longer. It does suck, though, when you get a herm and wind up with only 2 or 3 plants to finish. This is my first time running 10 gal pots. Before this grow, the largest I tried was 7 gal, but I pretty much went with 5 gal with all my other grows. I only went with 10 gal for this grow so the soil will provide enough nutrients for most of the grow.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 8, 2020)

Purple MAC

Bison Breath

Purple Cake


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 8, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Haha! That's the chance you've gotta take if you want more yield per plant. I personally prefer to only grow 4 plants at a time and just veg them longer. It does suck, though, when you get a herm and wind up with only 2 or 3 plants to finish. This is my first time running 10 gal pots. Before this grow, the largest I tried was 7 gal, but I pretty much went with 5 gal with all my other grows. I only went with 10 gal for this grow so the soil will provide enough nutrients for most of the grow.


 Lol... I don't like chance... lol.. I'm running bag seed blue dream from clone that looked more like a punch or gsc cross. And it crossed with another given seed that turned herm and made babies.
So here I am 2 years later with herms every crop. It's in the genetics. Although 
Not every plant herms . I'm trying to isolate ones that don't now.
Obviously I'm look in for high yielding, great plants.. If anyone knows a quick fixs..
A high yielding stable strain.. one that doesn't herm to mistakes. Well u all know what I'm looking for. If any one has suggestions let me know preferably fems..


----------



## GanjaGangsta (May 8, 2020)

Has anyone grown out Purple Chem into flowering? I can't seem to find anything on here and I have five of them currently in veg.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 8, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Has anyone grown out Purple Chem into flowering? I can't seem to find anything on here and I have five of them currently in veg.


I grew out 4 of the Purple Chems. They are gigantic plants. Massive yields of huge, weird, spongey yet dense buds that smell like grape gum on two of the plants. One smaller plant that smelled like fruit loops and also had the weird sponge-like buds. And another monster plant with smaller, yet still very large, and very dense buds that smell like gasoline and the lemon scented floor cleaner they used in public schools back in the day. Off the 3 larger plants, I got 9 and 12 oz per plant off the spongey(yet still dense) plants, and I got just under 11oz off the plant with the dense buds. I got just over 3 oz from the smaller, froot loop smelling plant. And this was with only a 3 week veg. The 12 oz plant was the largest yield I have ever gotten with a 3 week veg, but I dont really care for the smoke on that one


----------



## GanjaGangsta (May 8, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I grew out 4 of the Purple Chems. They are gigantic plants. Massive yields of huge, weird, spongey yet dense buds that smell like grape gum on two of the plants. One smaller plant that smelled like fruit loops and also had the weird sponge-like buds. And another monster plant with smaller, yet still very large, and very dense buds that smell like gasoline and the lemon scented floor cleaner they used in public schools back in the day. Off the 3 larger plants, I got 9 and 12 oz per plant off the spongey(yet still dense) plants, and I got just under 11oz off the plant with the dense buds. I got just over 3 oz from the smaller, froot loop smelling plant. And this was with only a 3 week veg. The 12 oz plant was the largest yield I have ever gotten with a 3 week veg, but I dont really care for the smoke on that one


Wow I've been in veg for about 6 weeks. I should get to flipping asap if that's the case.. What was the size of your pots?


----------



## gwheels (May 9, 2020)

Oil Slick trich pic day 75 on 12 12. I checked the records.
she is on the flush now. Chop is in a few days


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Wow I've been in veg for about 6 weeks. I should get to flipping asap if that's the case.. What was the size of your pots?


I run a low pressure aeroponic system. And Im guessing that a 2in netpot was not the answer you were looking for.

The plants grow a couple inches per day in my system, and they bulk up very quick. If I were to veg for six weeks, my plants would be approx 7 feet tall when I flipped em to 12/12.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I grew out 4 of the Purple Chems. They are gigantic plants. Massive yields of huge, weird, spongey yet dense buds that smell like grape gum on two of the plants. One smaller plant that smelled like fruit loops and also had the weird sponge-like buds. And another monster plant with smaller, yet still very large, and very dense buds that smell like gasoline and the lemon scented floor cleaner they used in public schools back in the day. Off the 3 larger plants, I got 9 and 12 oz per plant off the spongey(yet still dense) plants, and I got just under 11oz off the plant with the dense buds. I got just over 3 oz from the smaller, froot loop smelling plant. And this was with only a 3 week veg. The 12 oz plant was the largest yield I have ever gotten with a 3 week veg, but I dont really care for the smoke on that one


 U have pics?


----------



## Cboat38 (May 9, 2020)

Alright G.P fam like I said before this is my first time growing g.p .I love the veg growth but is this Herming?, it’s a Raindance started 12/12 in on May 2nd the others I threw out had the balls swinging...


----------



## Cboat38 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> View attachment 4560198View attachment 4560199View attachment 4560200View attachment 4560201View attachment 4560202View attachment 4560203


Yea it is...get rid of them balls bud


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 9, 2020)

Happy Saturday everyone. I finally got another 3x3x6 tent for flowering, so I no longer have to use my closet. I can comfortably fit 9 plants in there which is more than enough. Here’s that big snake oil cola. Still looks like she’s got some time left. I’m getting the tomahawk and two sky masters into the flowering tent today.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Yea it is...get rid of them balls bud


I’ve got a couple plants that still have suspicious/ambiguous preflowers. Both my copper chems for instance (I’ve been making some serious mistakes sexing these stardawg crosses and probably threw out a couple females). I’ve read things about cutting off balls and plucking nanners with tweezers, but does that really work? I’ve always been under the impression that hermies need to be ruthlessly culled.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got a couple plants that still have suspicious/ambiguous preflowers. Both my copper chems for instance (I’ve been making some serious mistakes sexing these stardawg crosses and probably threw out a couple females). I’ve read things about cutting off balls and plucking nanners with tweezers, but does that really work? I’ve always been under the impression that hermies need to be ruthlessly culled.


@TerrapinBlazin 
I been grown for 2 years and I grow out herms every single time. I do get some seeds. However not alot. Starting directly one week after flip expect to go through ur plants every branch Once a day. The less branches the better lol.. And that will continue till prolly 4 or 5 weeks in. They should eventually stop grown.. try it with 30 plants lol
I have been trying to figure out if u grow the main cola only if u can yield as much.. if so then. I would chop all side branches off.. So if anyone has done this with success let me know.


----------



## Cboat38 (May 9, 2020)

I’m going to let it live till my new light comes in less than a week and replace it with 3 more hopefully it’s buds, they all have one hair growing out


----------



## Cboat38 (May 9, 2020)

And if so it’s the last of two Raindance and it stinks so good!!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

Make shure u get all the balls off


----------



## AlienAthena (May 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> View attachment 4560198View attachment 4560199View attachment 4560200View attachment 4560201View attachment 4560202View attachment 4560203


That’s not a hermie, that’s a full blown male. Raindance are regular seeds not feminized so you will have male and females.


----------



## Nizza (May 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Topanga Wedding on the left and Banana Orange Daiquiri on the right. Organic grow in 10gal pots at the tail end of week 5 of veg. These are some bushy bitches!
> View attachment 4559287


bro I need to see how the banana orange daiquiri turn out. I've been eyeing my pack of them~ running Catalina wine mixer right now doing a germ which (edit) has sunset sherb x purple punch in it. The daiquiri sounds fruity nice too, Orange daiquiri X banana cookies


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 9, 2020)

Nizza said:


> bro I need to see how the banana orange daiquiri turn out. I've been eyeing my pack of them~ running Catalina wine mixer right now doing a germ which also has sunset sherb in it


I’ll try to remember to update pics of it here. I’ll probably be flipping them into flower in a few days or next weekend.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

Alien is rite sorry. I do believe . Lol. It does look like a male I don't see pistols.


----------



## Nizza (May 9, 2020)

The BoD doesn't have sunset sherb in it, I just double checked... However I am still very interested.. I was stoked when I got this pack and have been itching to grow it!


----------



## Cboat38 (May 9, 2020)

Alright it’s outta here thanks people...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Alien is rite sorry. I do believe . Lol. It does look like a male I don't see pistols.


I might have an example of a hermie from regular seeds. One of my sky master phenos has pistils as well as sketchy looking ambiguous preflowers. I’ll know more after a week in 12/12.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> U have pics?


Not very good ones. This is the pheno with the dense buds that reeks like gas and lemon cleaner. Shes about 7 feet tall. She is 43 days into flower, The ugly plants behind her are the plants with the big spongey buds that smell like grape bubble gum. I will use those to make oil for cartridges, as the buds have little bag appeal, but are very greasy. The arm next to that lower branch belongs to a kid that is 6ft 5, as to give you an idea as to how big these girls get.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2020)

It seems kind of dumb to call the strain Purple Chem, when none of the plants turned purple.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 9, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> It seems kind of dumb to call the strain Purple Chem, when none of the plants turned purple.


Did u expose it to cold wheater?
Also did u let it go full grow some don't turn till late flkwer


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> View attachment 4560198View attachment 4560199View attachment 4560200View attachment 4560201View attachment 4560202View attachment 4560203


It is a male plant. Not a hermie! Rain dance is not feminized.

Edit some beat me to it, should have read on more, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2020)

Prefade vs post fade bodega 
Just a five or so days apart.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Did u expose it to cold wheater?
> Also did u let it go full grow some don't turn till late flkwer


Yes, and yes. I live in the far north, and my nighttime temps were as low as 54f. The buds are bright green and orange. Not even a tinge of purple on any of the four Purple Chem plants. All of my strains that do turn purple, did turn purple. Some almost black even.


----------



## Lukeqc (May 9, 2020)

Does Tomahawk and Tombstone respond well to topping and scrogging?
Flower times for these 2 strains?
Are they big yielders?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 9, 2020)

Its probably because purple chem and many of the purple name crosses are crossed with purple punch. Nothing to do with the color.


----------



## Fiete (May 10, 2020)

Chop Day Guys  

Total Bloom Days 71
I can't wait any longer


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 10, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Chop Day Guys
> 
> Total Bloom Days 71
> I can't wait any longer
> ...


 @Fiete I can relate lol. I have no bamboo stakes and a room of flopy buds at day 62.
a vegtent that's overflowing ready to take there place but I know there not done. I figure 70 as well. Lol 
I don't know what to do with these vegging plants though there gona be way to tall..


----------



## hillbill (May 10, 2020)

Lukeqc said:


> Does Tomahawk and Tombstone respond well to topping and scrogging?
> Flower times for these 2 strains?
> Are they big yielders?


Tomahawk does and is loud and proud, yields well, Hash smelling and something of an ancient Mexican flavor.

Recommended! Just loaded a Vapor Genie Aluminum with it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 10, 2020)

Which one should I start next? I’m having trouble deciding and my plant capacity just increased somewhat.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 10, 2020)

Lukeqc said:


> Does Tomahawk and Tombstone respond well to topping and scrogging?
> Flower times for these 2 strains?
> Are they big yielders?


I have a tomahawk that responded extremely well to topping, and I put her in the flower tent under a trellis yesterday. I’m excited about her so I’ll be posting lots of updates.

Speaking of updates here’s the ice cream punch. Not happy with either pheno. One’s got shit resin production and average yield. The other has decent resin production but yield, bud structure, and growth habits all leave a lot to be desired. All clones were tossed, and I’m going to be leaving a less than stellar review for it. As far as feminized strains I’ve worked with so far, rum runner looks the most promising and will be flowered really soon (also a TK cross like the tombstone). Purple Larry is starting to build buds but both phenos I got seem pretty average. You can see part of a purple Larry in the second pic.


----------



## Tlarss (May 11, 2020)

2 purple punch S1 getting ready to start stacking. At 3 1/2 weeks of flower.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 11, 2020)

Here’s another shot of the snake oil from earlier today. I didn’t write down exactly when I flipped her but I think this is about day 55. Chlorophyll is starting to fade a little and some really nice red colors are coming out. She’s gonna be perfect for my outdoor grow. I think she’s got about 2 more weeks. Wonder how much more she’ll chunk out.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 12, 2020)

I assume you can only order from him if you know who he is and its not a publicly open place to order or how can one order seeds? Been looking for a new place to order from locally if possible with great strain options and payments that are not a huge pain in the balls like converting cash into BTC etc.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 12, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> I assume you can only order from him if you know who he is and its not a publicly open place to order or how can one order seeds? Been looking for a new place to order from locally if possible with great strain options and payments that are not a huge pain in the balls like converting cash into BTC etc.


greenpointseeds.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 12, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> I assume you can only order from him if you know who he is and its not a publicly open place to order or how can one order seeds? Been looking for a new place to order from locally if possible with great strain options and payments that are not a huge pain in the balls like converting cash into BTC etc.


Nah dude they’re an actual online shop. You can pay with a cc or send cash in the mail but paying with crypto is super easy as long as you have a smartphone. Cash app for the win. Link your bank account to that, then buy some bitcoin, then place your order and withdraw to greenpoint’s wallet. Worth the discount and security IMO. No worrying about your cash getting “lost” in the mail or having to pay extra processing fees. Oh and here’s a purple Larry starting to make some nice colas. Not sure the clones are going to survive but I have 4 more beans, and I’m positive I’ll find a better pheno in the pack.


----------



## Jdog666 (May 12, 2020)

Hey, are packs touchin' down for most people who ordered from the 4/20 sale? Starting to raise an eyebrow in regard to how long mine is taking to show up, but I'm not sure if GP gets backed up when they blow through most of their stock like that (or what their shipping is like in general).

Was marked shipped on 4/21. I've had other packages show up slightly off schedule lately, but nothing too bizarre. I'm an East Coaster, so perhaps it took a route that landed it in a jammed up sorting center or something, but yeah - weird stuff.

I'll wait out the week, then hit up GP and see what's good. Just thought I'd seek out some anecdotes on here first


----------



## oilfield bud (May 12, 2020)

Just call them. They are super nice and will probably help you out.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 12, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Hey, are packs touchin' down for most people who ordered from the 4/20 sale? Starting to raise an eyebrow in regard to how long mine is taking to show up, but I'm not sure if GP gets backed up when they blow through most of their stock like that (or what their shipping is like in general).
> 
> Was marked shipped on 4/21. I've had other packages show up slightly off schedule lately, but nothing too bizarre. I'm an East Coaster, so perhaps it took a route that landed it in a jammed up sorting center or something, but yeah - weird stuff.
> 
> I'll wait out the week, then hit up GP and see what's good. Just thought I'd seek out some anecdotes on here first


I am 2 digits off the zip code for where the seeds are shipped from and I just received my 4/20 orders the other day. One came quickly, another (according to informed delivery) went to Las Vegas first.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 13, 2020)

I live about 400 miles away from GPS’s base of operations. I had one 4/20 order ship out right away and another that took like a week to arrive. I second what the other poster said about calling them. Make sure to talk to Jeanne. She’s super cool and will take care of you.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 13, 2020)

PhunkeePanda said:


> greenpointseeds.com


Thanks alot my friend. very much appreciate. I love the selection. The only thing im concerned about is getting male and female seeds and screwing up my grow as i cant differentiate the dif yet as Im a newbie. Do you know if they sell only Females? the Fems I saw listed all looked to be out of stock. Thanks again very much!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 13, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> Thanks alot my friend. very much appreciate. I love the selection. The only thing im concerned about is getting male and female seeds and screwing up my grow as i cant differentiate the dif yet as Im a newbie. Do you know if they sell only Females? the Fems I saw listed all looked to be out of stock. Thanks again very much!


Yes, they sell regular and feminized seeds.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 13, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> Thanks alot my friend. very much appreciate. I love the selection. The only thing im concerned about is getting male and female seeds and screwing up my grow as i cant differentiate the dif yet as Im a newbie. Do you know if they sell only Females? the Fems I saw listed all looked to be out of stock. Thanks again very much!


Their stock of feminized seeds is kinda low right now and a lot won’t ship for a month. You’ve got nothing to fear from regular seeds, even if you don’t know much now. Get some regular seeds and pop them, and spend the whole time they’re small doing research. By the time they’re big enough to sex, you should have a good idea of how, but be careful because the stardawg crosses are tricky. I’ve had one case of a suspected male that turned out to be female, and a few more that I was just sure were female that ended up being male. There’s no big challenge involved, but I fucked up by prematurely tossing plants whose preflowers weren’t developed enough to positively identify, so the moral of the story is let them veg until you see pistils or flower them all and remove the males before they drop pollen. Don’t throw anything out unless it has fully developed male preflowers, which will never put out pistils. I’ve only flowered a few GPS strains so far, but in my limited experience the bud from regular seeds has been way nicer that the feminized ice cream punch which has been thoroughly disappointing so far.


----------



## Squidkid (May 13, 2020)

Got my line up for the year..obs,pioneer, cowboy,copper and Sundance..should be fun!


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2020)

It seems several Chems and crosses do not show preflower hardly at all but will just shoot pistils from the buds and very soon from every point of growth.


----------



## shuu80 (May 13, 2020)

Who gets the seeds directly too you like Walmart or Amazon? Im not tryna wait months bro lol


----------



## dubekoms (May 13, 2020)

shuu80 said:


> Who gets the seeds directly too you like Walmart or Amazon? Im not tryna wait months bro lol


Jbc seeds has been super fast for me. I haven't ordered from greenpoint seeds in a minute but when I did they always came within a week.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 13, 2020)

shuu80 said:


> Who gets the seeds directly too you like Walmart or Amazon? Im not tryna wait months bro lol


It took two weeks during a global pandemic and in their busiest season. A lot of stuff is on back order now, but anything in stock would probably come pretty quickly


----------



## HighHitter (May 14, 2020)

Hi all. Starting my 1st grow in 30yrs. and 1st ever indoors. Ordered Purple Punch & Dawg Lemons on 4/20. Cash w/tracking, received on 5/1 Immediately into paper towel, 36 hrs. tails on 4/5, 1 DL dud. Into soil, sprouted 5/5, doing well. Was happy till I read the last 20 pages of this forum, not liking what I'm "hearing" (PP watered down, StarD throws alot of males) but it is what it is now. Kidding, still happy, having fun growing again.
Guess DL is fairly new, not many comments but any tips/advice on these 2 strains or indoor growing in general would be much appreciated


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> Hi all. Starting my 1st grow in 30yrs. and 1st ever indoors. Ordered Purple Punch & Dawg Lemons on 4/20. Cash w/tracking, received on 5/1 Immediately into paper towel, 36 hrs. tails on 4/5, 1 DL dud. Into soil, sprouted 5/5, doing well. Was happy till I read the last 20 pages of this forum, not liking what I'm "hearing" (PP watered down, StarD throws alot of males) but it is what it is now. Kidding, still happy, having fun growing again.
> Guess DL is fairly new, not many comments but any tips/advice on these 2 strains or indoor growing in general would be much appreciatedView attachment 4565367


I never really subscribe to the one male putting out a higher ratio of either sex. Statically progeny will lean towards 50/50 given a large enough sample size.

As far as p punch, all the folks I know on these forums that have actually grown these seeds out like it. And says it hits the spot.


----------



## HighHitter (May 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I never really subscribe to the one male putting out a higher ratio of either sex. Statically progeny will lean towards 50/50 given a large enough sample size.
> 
> As far as p punch, all the folks I know on these forums that have actually grown these seeds out like it. And says it hits the spot.


Thanx for the reply TNSE. Yeah, that's what I always believed, just going off others posts though . Maybe they just ended up on the bad half. I actually want 1 male but I only germed 3, 1 dud, that leaves me right at a true 50/50. Maybe I'll start 2 more.

I guess what I was asking was how PP reacts to: topping/training/nutes etc. etc. ??? Had great success back in the day, outdoors, with bag seed and Miracle Grow! lol. Gonna try organic, built a soil so should be good w/compost, worm tea for 6 weeks.

BTW, are you "understood by everyone" or "not understood by anyone " ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> Thanx for the reply TNSE. Yeah, that's what I always believed, just going off others posts though . Maybe they just ended up on the bad half. I actually want 1 male but I only germed 3, 1 dud, that leaves me right at a true 50/50. Maybe I'll start 2 more.
> 
> I guess what I was asking was how PP reacts to: topping/training/nutes etc. etc. ??? Had great success back in the day, outdoors, with bag seed and Miracle Grow! lol. Gonna try organic, built a soil so should be good w/compost, worm tea for 6 weeks.
> 
> BTW, are you "understood by everyone" or "not understood by anyone " ?


More likely the 2nd, lol.


----------



## jtgreen (May 14, 2020)

Well I actually grew the purple Mac and found it to be straight garbage in comparison to both parents so not EVERYONE happy as u say


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 14, 2020)

Snake oil, pebble pusher, and the one decent ice cream punch in that order. I can’t say for sure which day any of them are on because I didn’t write it down. Snake oil is furthest along, pebble pusher is behind about a week, and ice cream punch is about a week behind that, and the first one was flipped sometime around the spring equinox.

The other ice cream punch is straight fucking schwag and not worth a pic. Oh well. I’m seeing her through to the end and making butter.

Gonna start harvesting soon, based on instinct, trichomes, and pistils. 

It’s a shame about the pebble pusher and ice cream punch though. If they made fat nugs like the snake oil they would be keepers. Pebble pusher is frosty af.


----------



## HolyAngel (May 14, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Well I actually grew the purple Mac and found it to be straight garbage in comparison to both parents so not EVERYONE happy as u say


Got any pics of that one? I'm growing one out now and she's just been sad looking ever since she started showing pistils. Haven't even started flowering yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2020)

jtgreen said:


> Well I actually grew the purple Mac and found it to be straight garbage in comparison to both parents so not EVERYONE happy as u say


Purple mac is not purple punch s1.

Anyone that knows me knows I think the mac1 is all hype and would never run it or its crosses.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple mac is not purple punch s1.
> 
> Anyone that knows me knows I think the mac1 is all hype and would never run it or its crosses.


How come? I’ve never seen or smoked it IRL (our dispensaries suck). The macdawg seemed cool enough to try at half price. I’m just curious because I know you know your shit and want to know what you think, just because I dropped 70 bucks on a pack. All the pics I’ve seen of good phenos look killer. Of course I also understand that not every pheno will be awesome and I’ve heard they can be difficult. Or is it more because of the price point?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> How come? I’ve never seen or smoked it IRL (our dispensaries suck). The macdawg seemed cool enough to try at half price. I’m just curious because I know you know your shit and want to know what you think, just because I dropped 70 bucks on a pack. All the pics I’ve seen of good phenos look killer. Of course I also understand that not every pheno will be awesome and I’ve heard they can be difficult. Or is it more because of the price point?


It grows slow, it's an ugly plant in veg, terps are nothing special, breeds like shit and I'm at a loss as to how it ever got as popular as it did. Then add on top of the Cap's arrogant attitude and it's a solid pass for me.

I'd smoke some but that is it. There are just way too many cultivars to even waste my time on the mac1. 

I think its people's curiosity that makes the mac a seller. Most folks looking for it or crosses have never even seen nor smoked it. Just weird to me.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 14, 2020)

Has anybody grown Stardawg F2s? if so feel free to chime in. Pics, info ECT. Thanks.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 14, 2020)

Cake n Chem..First female found fattened up nicely looks decent

Eagle Scout, prob 5th run always grows with perfect structure, perfect everything, phenomenal pheno


----------



## TorGanix (May 14, 2020)

I have purple punch learner from a couple slurricane x mac seeds I grew out and ready to harvest now. Super frosty, and smells good. If she smokes good I'll have another round with her.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 14, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Cake n Chem..First female found fattened up nicely looks decent
> View attachment 4565876View attachment 4565877
> Eagle Scout, prob 5th run always grows with perfect structure, perfect everything, phenomenal pheno
> View attachment 4565878


As an Eagle Scout, I wish got some of those seeds


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It grows slow, it's an ugly plant in veg, terps are nothing special, breeds like shit and I'm at a loss as to how it ever got as popular as it did. Then add on top of the Cap's arrogant attitude and it's a solid pass for me.
> 
> I'd smoke some but that is it. There are just way too many cultivars to even waste my time on the mac1.
> 
> I think its people's curiosity that makes the mac a seller. Most folks looking for it or crosses have never even seen nor smoked it. Just weird to me.


Right on. Thanks for the info. Admittedly I got the macdawg as more of a curiosity than anything else. I’ve read a lot about the slow veg, but I’ve read some good things too. I’ll have to grow it out and make up my own mind since I already bought the seeds.


----------



## Mr.Head (May 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It grows slow, it's an ugly plant in veg, terps are nothing special, breeds like shit and I'm at a loss as to how it ever got as popular as it did. Then add on top of the Cap's arrogant attitude and it's a solid pass for me.
> 
> I'd smoke some but that is it. There are just way too many cultivars to even waste my time on the mac1.
> 
> I think its people's curiosity that makes the mac a seller. Most folks looking for it or crosses have never even seen nor smoked it. Just weird to me.


Marketing. Many of the people I've seen grow the Mac1 have said the same things as you. It's got that instagram hype lol.

I was going to order a cut of it to see what it was about but after some reading and listening I think I'll pick something else.


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Purple mac is not purple punch s1.
> 
> Anyone that knows me knows I think the mac1 is all hype and would never run it or its crosses.


How can you judge a plant that you never grew before? There's actually more people breeding with Mac1, the Mac, and Mac crosses then purple punch and it's crosses.


----------



## gwheels (May 15, 2020)

Greenpoint Oil Slick. I really like the flavor and effect of this strain. I love punch but it is a lot indica.

Some BioDiesel to the rescue. This one will go another week or so. Ambers are popping up and the fade has started. I want to see how much it purples on the final week. Day 57 of 12-12.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> So I guess GPS is okay with their new breeder using racist words. Whats even crazier nobody with a ounce of nuts bothered to check him on that shit. What you have to say about this @GuView attachment 4566188


Sure looks unprofessional to me. 
Some people don't mind and may even find it endearing, but the bar is higher for business owners -- as it should be.


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Sure looks unprofessional to me.
> Some people don't mind and may even find it endearing, but the bar is higher for business owners -- as it should be.


It's racist, unprofessional, stupid, etc. It's so many words he could've added right there but nah he wanna seem like he hood.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It's racist, unprofessional, stupid, etc. It's so many words he could've added right there but nah he wanna seem like he hood.


So every time you hear that same statement it comes from a racist person correct? It has to be wrong every time it is said, unless there is some special privilege where a certain race can say it....which would be the definition of racism. I don’t necessarily have anything good to say about the person you are referencing, but to call them racist is really reaching. Race-baiting is down there with scamming in my opinion, but that’s just me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> How can you judge a plant that you never grew before? There's actually more people breeding with Mac1, the Mac, and Mac crosses then purple punch and it's crosses.


Easy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 15, 2020)

Easy bro, no need to get all worked up. 
You've gotta be careful labeling people -- and there's always hope. 

Heisen has "issues" but he also has positive traits.


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 15, 2020)

anyone miss those reverse auctions?  We keep looking to see if anything is listed.


----------



## Mr Westmont (May 15, 2020)

Yo. Stop. I'm ditching rollitup and this thread if this continues. However, as a Black american, thank you for calling him out @growster_23 But let's end it here. I dont want to believe what people say about rollitup.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 15, 2020)

Thank you for confirming my point of who the real racist is. I don’t know the race of you or anyone else who posts here, just like you don’t know my race. We all share a common interest, and that is all I thought that mattered. i’m Sure your keyboard is shaking after that beating it just got from your fingers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 15, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Greenpoint Oil Slick. I really like the flavor and effect of this strain. I love punch but it is a lot indica.
> 
> Some BioDiesel to the rescue. This one will go another week or so. Ambers are popping up and the fade has started. I want to see how much it purples on the final week. Day 57 of 12-12.
> View attachment 4566278
> View attachment 4566277View attachment 4566279


beautiful!


----------



## growster_23 (May 15, 2020)

Mr Westmont said:


> Yo. Stop. I'm ditching rollitup and this thread if this continues. However, as a Black american, thank you for calling him out @growster_23 But let's end it here. I dont want to believe what people say about rollitup.


Bro I'm not ending shit, because if me or you said something like that you know the outcome. So if you continue to support them that's on you. Hell with GPS


----------



## spliffendz (May 15, 2020)

Worse company and seeds ever


----------



## spliffendz (May 15, 2020)

IT'S A SHAME THERE IS NO SHAME AWARDS INSTEAD OF ASSHOLE SPANNABIS AWARDS


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 16, 2020)

Hi all I’m very interested in greenpoint, I’ve just set up a Coinbase wallet and hope to get an order in as their strains looks awesome. Are they all as dank as they look ? Does anyone have a favourite or a recommendation. I’ve wanted the tomahawk for ages but now I cant decide, the Grape Punch and Purple cake look very appealing also.


----------



## Easyday20 (May 16, 2020)

Amnesia420 said:


> Hi all I’m very interested in greenpoint, I’ve just set up a Coinbase wallet and hope to get an order in as their strains looks awesome. Are they all as dank as they look ? Does anyone have a favourite or a recommendation. I’ve wanted the tomahawk for ages but now I cant decide, the Grape Punch and Purple cake look very appealing also.


I ordered from them and I recommend them to any one. They only ship on Wednesdays. I ordered on a Friday. Shipped the next Wednesday. Received order the next day.


----------



## Easyday20 (May 16, 2020)

And yes Bitcoin is the way to go. As far as the seeds. I popped 5 cowboy cookies. 5\5 have sprouted.


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 16, 2020)

Easyday20 said:


> And yes Bitcoin is the way to go. As far as the seeds. I popped 5 cowboy cookies. 5\5 have sprouted.


Cheers I have been looking for a while but it was the whole bitcoin thing that put me off.


----------



## randallb (May 16, 2020)

PhunkeePanda said:


> I am 2 digits off the zip code for where the seeds are shipped from and I just received my 4/20 orders the other day. One came quickly, another (according to informed delivery) went to Las Vegas first.


Last year GPS changed from shipping first class package with tracking, to a package called a "flat". A flat has no tracking.
How did you get tracking info through informed delivery on a flat? There is no tracking #on a flat and informed delivery never shows them, how did it work for you? How can you tell a flat went to las vegas?


----------



## nc208 (May 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> Last year GPS changed from shipping first class package with tracking, to a package called a "flat". A flat has no tracking.
> How did you get tracking info through informed delivery on a flat? There is no tracking #on a flat and informed delivery never shows them, how did it work for you? How can you tell a flat went to las vegas?


Yep, I get tracking too. Maybe international orders still get it and just not domestic?


----------



## randallb (May 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, I get tracking too. Maybe international orders still get it and just not domestic?


Ahhhhhhh....that makes sense, maybe. Do other countries offer informed delivery on US postage?????????

If not, I still have the question.


----------



## nc208 (May 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> Ahhhhhhh....that makes sense, maybe. Do other countries offer informed delivery on US postage?????????
> 
> If not, I still have the question.


No, informed delivery is a US thing only. I'm in Canada and have still been getting tracking, I assume for proof of delivery for customs reasons on his end is why international still gets it.


----------



## randallb (May 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> No, informed delivery is a US thing only. I'm in Canada and have still been getting tracking, I assume for proof of delivery for customs reasons on his end is why international still gets it.



OK @PhunkeePanda , I'll ask again, How did you get tracking on a flat? Was it a large order that went as first class or priority?


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2020)

Shit I put money in BTC even when I’m not buying seeds lol right now is the time to buy crypto shit will sky rocket trust me the US is printing way too much money


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2020)

BTC is super easy and profitable if you learnt how to navigate crypto


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2020)

Amnesia420 said:


> Cheers I have been looking for a while but it was the whole bitcoin thing that put me off.


Congrats in figuring out crypto!!

it’s safer for both parties and faster also it’s going up in value so good thing that you figured it out plus it’s easier than sending cash in the mail or even cc info or other means


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 16, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Shit I put money in BTC even when I’m not buying seeds lol right now is the time to buy crypto shit will sky rocket trust me the US is printing way too much money


Shit jumped from 5500 to 8800 real quick. Would have been a good time to invest.


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 16, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Congrats in figuring out crypto!!
> 
> it’s safer for both parties and faster also it’s going up in value so good thing that you figured it out plus it’s easier than sending cash in the mail or even cc info or other means


I haven’t figured it out yet bud I literally just tried and had an error come up just enjoying the first takeaway since we got put into lockdown then I’ll try again.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shit jumped from 5500 to 8800 real quick. Would have been a good time to invest.


I bought at 4K on the last drop  right now it sits at 9k I bought 3 so I’m up 15k

making paper just sitting at home


----------



## Elsembrador (May 16, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> I bought at 4K on the last drop
> 
> making paper just sitting at home





Amnesia420 said:


> I haven’t figured it out yet bud I literally just tried and had an error come up just enjoying the first takeaway since we got put into lockdown then I’ll try again.


Well if u ever need help navigating crypto just drop a dm I got you


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 16, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Well if u ever need help navigating crypto just drop a dm I got you


Thanks very much bud appreciate it.


----------



## Amnesia420 (May 16, 2020)

Managed to figure it haha. Started with a pack of Jelly Pie. Couldn’t choose, I want them all, if these are good then no doubt I’ll get another order in.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 16, 2020)

randallb said:


> OK @PhunkeePanda , I'll ask again, How did you get tracking on a flat? Was it a large order that went as first class or priority?


It was a small order, came in a small padded envelope. I didn’t get tracking from GPS, but all of my orders appeared with tracking numbers in Informed Delivery.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 16, 2020)

Need help picking a fast finisher preferable 8 tops 9 weeks. This is what I have right now

Eagle Scout
Jelly Pie
Texas Butter
Cookies N Chem
Sundance Kid
Boom Town
Copper Chem
Maverick
Purple Outlaw
Hickok Haze
The Deputy
Night Rider
Blizzard Bush
Butch Cassidy
California Cannon
Chinook Haze
Evergreen
Pig Whistle
Pioneer Kush
Purple Mountain Majesty


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 16, 2020)

I'm running chinook haze, hickock haze, eaglescout, and full moon fever. On day 70 12/12 630w cmh, all need another two weeks


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 16, 2020)

Eaglescout test nug for the win on frostiness:


----------



## Southside112 (May 16, 2020)

Purple dream almost cured. Grape blueberry smell. 
Way denser than I thought.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 16, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Shit I put money in BTC even when I’m not buying seeds lol right now is the time to buy crypto shit will sky rocket trust me the US is printing way too much money


amen brother. I’ve been getting as much as possible for just that very reason. Severe inflation is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 17, 2020)

3 Purple Chem, 4 Texas Butter, 3 Stardawg. Just popped they heads out still waitin on 4 more. This my first GPS grow. Excited to see what they do.


----------



## p0opstlnksal0t (May 17, 2020)

p0opstlnksal0t said:


> Need help picking a fast finisher preferable 8 tops 9 weeks. This is what I have right now
> 
> Eagle Scout
> Jelly Pie
> ...


Purple Outlaw looks to be the quickest finisher (50-60 days) out of these. How many if you guys like this strain, does it indeed finish in the 50-60 time frame?

***Well on the bag it says 60-70 days but online it says 50-60 days.

I've also got pioneer kush which says 55-65 days on the bag, maybe I should go with the pioneer as most people seem to be chopping it in this time frame.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 17, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> amen brother. I’ve been getting as much as possible for just that very reason. Severe inflation is a foregone conclusion.


Yup Yup and you know what man I’m making crazy money just this morning shit jumped im about to make a dump and pull some cash you feel me $$$$$


----------



## Elsembrador (May 17, 2020)

Curious if anyone knows or wants to start a crypto page I’m in fellas shift ur money from plants to crypto trust me shit is guna blow up!!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 17, 2020)

I may have to start up my ethereum miners again.


----------



## Elsembrador (May 17, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I may have to start up my ethereum miners again.


Ur late to the party smh shit jumped up last night


----------



## Omkarananda (May 17, 2020)

One of my Jelly Pies... Stardawg leaner...She has a little more than a week till I chop her clone for round 2 (back right), Jelly Pie berry pheno (back left) got revegged and put in 12/12 yesterday.


----------



## Sloppys (May 17, 2020)

I am currently growing Catalina Wine Mixer (one harvested), Ice Cream Punch, Periwinkle Pie, and purple Chem. All exhibited vigorous growth, and are pretty much as described by GPS.
Periwinkle back left (week 7 Flower), ice Cream Punch (back right, W 2 Flower), CWM front left, week 4 flower monster crop, CWM Pheno no. 2, week 4 flower, front right.

Periwinkle pie


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 17, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> Curious if anyone knows or wants to start a crypto page I’m in fellas shift ur money from plants to crypto trust me shit is guna blow up!!


I agree that you should start a thread elsewhere. The Black Briefcase is a RIU forum perfect for this.


----------



## misterlaxx (May 17, 2020)

hey how's the Grow doin?

I copped some Pig Whistle like 2 years ago now along with some Orange Blossom Sunshine. Also does anyone know what the drama on the threads are about Greenpoint? I had the impression they were a standup group, but just wanting to know if that PIg Whistle is worth it's salt


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 17, 2020)

misterlaxx said:


> hey how's the Grow doin?
> 
> I copped some Pig Whistle like 2 years ago now along with some Orange Blossom Sunshine. Also does anyone know what the drama on the threads are about Greenpoint? I had the impression they were a standup group, but just wanting to know if that PIg Whistle is worth it's salt


No idea about the drama.

All i can say about pig whistle is that during the days of GPS reverse auctions, this strain had such low demand the packs often sold in the mid-teens. There are many reasons this could be, one is all the other 'newer' strains offered at the same time.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 18, 2020)

Green point seeds is fckn amazing! thanks so much for the info on them. Fantastic to work with, fast, super easy pay, amazing communication and service!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 18, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> One of my Jelly Pies... Stardawg leaner...View attachment 4568556She has a little more than a week till I chop her clone for round 2 (back right), Jelly Pie berry pheno (back left) got revegged and put in 12/12 yesterday. View attachment 4568557


Beautiful! I got a really shitty germination rate on the chem pie (4/10) so they’re sending me a pack of jelly pie as a replacement. I’ve seen so many good things about it, and hopefully I still get a decent chem pie female. The four that did germinate look really healthy. I’m really tempted to take another shot at the pebble pusher to see if I can get another FPOG leaner with a better yield.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 18, 2020)

Alot of you may not agree with this post. This isnt attended for any of you growers this post is for GU and all the rest of the shit bags at GPS. Your seeds are fucking garbage, Stop with the hyped shit, you lie to your customers about shipping, only to wait almost a month before sending it was told 2 days after purchase it was shipped. USPS. Has proved that to be bullshit. You steal peoples pics then photo shop it to use, Sent me a pack of duds. Oh by the way thanks for the free replacement that im still waiting to receive, Your a waste of time now going on almost 2 months behind schedule. I'll be using seedsman from now on and wait the extra time to get here. Neptune even has you beat. PS fuck you!


----------



## growster_23 (May 18, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Alot of you may not agree with this post. This isnt attended for any of you growers this post is for GU and all the rest of the shit bags at GPS. Your seeds are fucking garbage, Stop with the hyped shit, you lie to your customers about shipping, only to wait almost a month before sending it was told 2 days after purchase it was shipped. USPS. Has proved that to be bullshit. You steal peoples pics then photo shop it to use, Sent me a pack of dudes. Oh by the way thanks for the free replacement that im still waiting to receive, Your a waste of time now going on almost 2 months behind schedule. I'll be using seedsman from now own and wait the extra time to get here. Neptune even has you beat. PS fuck you!


The person that ships is more busy throwing around racial slurs then shipping out seeds. Try think tank on ig bro.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 18, 2020)

cookies n chem. such a nice looking flower


----------



## Mass Medicinals (May 18, 2020)

soaked in sweat said:


> cookies n chem. such a nice looking flower
> View attachment 4570054View attachment 4570055


Nice Plant. Wish we bought a pack of these before they were sold out last year.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 18, 2020)

thanks, anyone know if it'll make a comeback? best bag appeal i've ever grown.
I've noticed that this strain will grow multiple flowers inside of flowers, its pretty neat


----------



## SFnone (May 18, 2020)

misterlaxx said:


> hey how's the Grow doin?
> 
> I copped some Pig Whistle like 2 years ago now along with some Orange Blossom Sunshine. Also does anyone know what the drama on the threads are about Greenpoint? I had the impression they were a standup group, but just wanting to know if that PIg Whistle is worth it's salt


a friend of mine grew pig whistle a couple of years ago and loved it. Good sativa high from the description I got... sounds like the THH comes through... if you have never had THH, you wouldn't know, but it is one of the best head highs you can find. that said it is only 1/4 of pig whistle, so leaners of it may be harder to find... as for the drama... look and you will surely find something... at one point this whole thread was constant drama.


----------



## randallb (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> The person that ships is more busy throwing around racial slurs then shipping out seeds. Try think tank on ig bro.


----------



## randallb (May 18, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro I'm not ending shit, because if me or you said something like that you know the outcome. So if you continue to support them that's on you. Hell with GPS


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 18, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Worse company and seeds ever


Fuck GPS and fuck GU the customer sales rep has no titties.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 18, 2020)

Dont 


Amnesia420 said:


> Hi all I’m very interested in greenpoint, I’ve just set up a Coinbase wallet and hope to get an order in as their strains looks awesome. Are they all as dank as they look ? Does anyone have a favourite or a recommendation. I’ve wanted the tomahawk for ages but now I cant decide, the Grape Punch and Purple cake look very appealing also.


 Don't waste your time with GPS, Its not worth the bullshit bro hit up Thinktank @ IG as listed below.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum slowly drying up/curing starting.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 18, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodega bubblegum slowly drying up/curing starting.
> View attachment 4570094


Looks racist.



HAHAHAHA


----------



## Omkarananda (May 18, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Beautiful! I got a really shitty germination rate on the chem pie (4/10) so they’re sending me a pack of jelly pie as a replacement. I’ve seen so many good things about it, and hopefully I still get a decent chem pie female. The four that did germinate look really healthy. I’m really tempted to take another shot at the pebble pusher to see if I can get another FPOG leaner with a better yield.


You’re lucky they sent you the Jelly Pie. Both of my females that I got out of 5 popped are really good. We actually just popped a couple more a while back. No sex yet but one looks like the berry tasting one (my keeper so far...runty, viny plant that fell over sideways. The other one is growing fast and good structure like the Stardawg leaner (got a second round but it’s getting retired after this chop probably). I’m hoping I get another berry pheno since I have a few GP packs if I want Stardawg leaners.

So far I’ve grown out three strains from Greenpoint (regulars) and they’ve been great. The drama on the forums and ig is something I just ignore. But if the new breeder is not keeping the pollen contained and letting the females get hit with different pollen, which is what I read about a while back IIR, then it makes me reluctant to buy more from them. I bought my gps seeds (all Stardawg x’s) before the new breeder so I’m confident that they will all be good. Hopefully they get more organized and professional on the forums and ig.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 18, 2020)

SFnone said:


> a friend of mine grew pig whistle a couple of years ago and loved it. Good sativa high from the description I got... sounds like the THH comes through... if you have never had THH, you wouldn't know, but it is one of the best head highs you can find. that said it is only 1/4 of pig whistle, so leaners of it may be harder to find... as for the drama... look and you will surely find something... at one point this whole thread was constant drama.


This thread was hopping at one time.
Multiple pages of posts each day to sift through.
Now it gets about 5 post a day, on a busy day.


----------



## Snowback (May 19, 2020)

Thursday:



FireBudzz420 said:


> Has anybody grown Stardawg F2s? if so feel free to chime in. Pics, info ECT. Thanks.


Monday:



> Alot of you may not agree with this post. This isnt attended for any of you growers this post is for GU and all the rest of the shit bags at GPS. Your seeds are fucking garbage, Stop with the hyped shit, you lie to your customers about shipping, only to wait almost a month before sending it was told 2 days after purchase it was shipped. USPS. Has proved that to be bullshit. You steal peoples pics then photo shop it to use, Sent me a pack of duds. Oh by the way thanks for the free replacement that im still waiting to receive, Your a waste of time now going on almost 2 months behind schedule. I'll be using seedsman from now on and wait the extra time to get here. Neptune even has you beat. PS fuck you!


A lot of rage can build over the course of four days.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 19, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Alot of you may not agree with this post. This isnt attended for any of you growers this post is for GU and all the rest of the shit bags at GPS. Your seeds are fucking garbage, Stop with the hyped shit, you lie to your customers about shipping, only to wait almost a month before sending it was told 2 days after purchase it was shipped. USPS. Has proved that to be bullshit. You steal peoples pics then photo shop it to use, Sent me a pack of duds. Oh by the way thanks for the free replacement that im still waiting to receive, Your a waste of time now going on almost 2 months behind schedule. I'll be using seedsman from now on and wait the extra time to get here. Neptune even has you beat. PS fuck you!


Im not sure how you had such a poor experience with them. I emailed them asking for direction on choices and before I hit the send button i had a reply (thats a joke but they were super fast). Responded to all my stupid questions and i have to say there payment system is the easiest i have used out of all the companies around. I was super happy how easy that was. 
Have you tried emailing them? I can give you the contact I spoke to (which i think i just pulled off there site). I ordered late friday and it was shipped Monday am. Emails were responded to very quickly. Im sure if you speak to this person they can fix the bad experience you are having relatively easy if you wish for them to. just an offer because I found them great to work with. As far as seed quality goes I can not answer that yet. I can only go by what i have read. As far as customer service they have been fantastic to work with from my experince. Best of luck.


----------



## hillbill (May 19, 2020)

Got 3 Hickok Haze at 74 days still making foxtail buds and making new flowers. All decent size and bigger with buds that have grown in a semi-foxtail structure since the beginning. Really firm but more open structure. They are smelling like a mix of fruit fresh grass. Some amber trykes but predominantly cloudy with few clear.

These will come down in a couple days as I have plants that need to go to flower tent.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 19, 2020)

Omkarananda said:


> You’re lucky they sent you the Jelly Pie. Both of my females that I got out of 5 popped are really good. We actually just popped a couple more a while back. No sex yet but one looks like the berry tasting one (my keeper so far...runty, viny plant that fell over sideways. The other one is growing fast and good structure like the Stardawg leaner (got a second round but it’s getting retired after this chop probably). I’m hoping I get another berry pheno since I have a few GP packs if I want Stardawg leaners.
> 
> So far I’ve grown out three strains from Greenpoint (regulars) and they’ve been great. The drama on the forums and ig is something I just ignore. But if the new breeder is not keeping the pollen contained and letting the females get hit with different pollen, which is what I read about a while back IIR, then it makes me reluctant to buy more from them. I bought my gps seeds (all Stardawg x’s) before the new breeder so I’m confident that they will all be good. Hopefully they get more organized and professional on the forums and ig.


I was surprised that they actually sent it because jelly pie is kind of an expensive one. I’ve seen it go up to almost $90 at times. I think the chem pie was around 50. I just sent them an email saying only 4/10 germinated and that the jelly pie was my preferred replacement because they both have grape pie. Got a text few minutes ago that it shipped. Actually one more chem pie has sprouted since I wrote them but 5/10 still ain’t great. I just dropped all 10 of my macdawg seeds the other day and after that I think it will be cake and chem and jelly pie head to head.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 19, 2020)

And here’s some more snake oil. Trichomes are starting to turn cloudy so I think she’s almost ready. NB, the new iPhone SE takes way better bud pics than my old 7 plus. Thanks Uncle Sam, lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 19, 2020)

One last good one. My two absolutely beastly rum runners. Far and away the best growth of any of the feminized stuff I’ve messed with. TK and purple punch must have some synergy when combined. Popped them a little over a month ago. In the seedling stage growth was so fast that the stem was having trouble supporting the plant and they fell over. Had to prop them up with a pencil until the stalks thickened. The only other pheno I’ve found so far that grows like this is the snake oil. Cuttings have well developed root nodules after 5 days in the aero cloner. Can’t wait to chop the snake oil and pebble pusher and put these in.


----------



## Nizza (May 20, 2020)

purple crunch at day 36. They stretched into my LEDS I had to extend my tent lol. They were just alittle too tall so I ended up having to cut the poles down and modify the extra tent material but, now things are really starting to get frosted! They didn't look this frosty a few days ago

@k0rps how is yours doing?


----------



## HolyAngel (May 20, 2020)

Nizza said:


> View attachment 4571633
> purple crunch at day 36. They stretched into my LEDS I had to extend my tent lol. They were just alittle too tall so I ended up having to cut the poles down and modify the extra tent material but, now things are really starting to get frosted! They didn't look this frosty a few days ago
> 
> @k0rps how is yours doing?


They're lookin nice and frosty at least. What was the stretch like if you're saying they grew into your leds? what height did you flip and what'd they end up on? Debating on running these next or not..


----------



## Nizza (May 20, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> They're lookin nice and frosty at least. What was the stretch like if you're saying they grew into your leds? what height did you flip and what'd they end up on? Debating on running these next or not..


to be honest I've been using 730nm reds, which probably made them stretch so damn much. I also didn't top them, or give them much of a veg time from seed. They more than doubled in size lol. Also using uva+uvb. My peyote gorillas by seedsman are on the same day, but have a much longer time in vegetative stage
Here's the PG's


----------



## HolyAngel (May 20, 2020)

This is my Purple MAC still vegging out at the moment in DWC. She's been topped once and is 14" tall and finally growing like a weed. She was previously in soil so transplanting to DWC was fun times. /s


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 20, 2020)

Purple Larry about day 25 making some nice rails. I think this clone is going to survive.


----------



## k0rps (May 20, 2020)

Purple Crunch Day 9 in flower tent(4/29)

Now purple crunch @ day 14 flower (5/20)


This plant stretched a lot ~ So she was supercropped, branches now being supported by line until they stand on their own. About a month of veg then into 11/13. Just recently bumped up to 12/12. Topped twice and using mostly mainlines. No balls or herm issues ~ Soil is drying pretty quickly 
~k0rps


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 20, 2020)

One more. Tomahawk and two sky masters at day 11 of 12/12 — actually wrote the date on the bags this time. Stretch is pretty much over. That stardawg leaning sky master on the right is massive. I’m interested to see how she compares to the snake oil. More of an alien leaner in the middle. All 3 look really really good. I’m surprised at how compact and indica dominant the tomahawk is. Both of the compact ones are doing some great branching, unlike the pebble pusher which didn’t stretch or branch much.


----------



## SteelheadFishin (May 20, 2020)

Nizza said:


> to be honest I've been using 730nm reds, which probably made them stretch so damn much. I also didn't top them, or give them much of a veg time from seed. They more than doubled in size lol. Also using uva+uvb. My peyote gorillas by seedsman are on the same day, but have a much longer time in vegetative stage
> View attachment 4571649View attachment 4571651View attachment 4571652 Here's the PG's


Bro take your exif data off of your photos I can see exactly where your grow is.


----------



## Nizza (May 20, 2020)

SteelheadFishin said:


> Bro take your exif data off of your photos I can see exactly where your grow is.


thanks man... my dumbass for some reason had the location thing on. rofl


----------



## Cptn (May 20, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Fuck GPS and fuck GU the customer sales rep has no titties.


Are you trying to get a job with GPS?
Posts like this (if you can sustain it for about a year or so) could land you a spot as master grower or master seedmaker.
Respect to the hustle


----------



## FireBudzz420 (May 20, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Are you trying to get a job with GPS?
> Posts like this (if you can sustain it for about a year or so) could land you a spot as master grower or master seedmaker.
> Respect to the hustle


Ima own that MF. Anybody could be master grower / seed maker over their fucking garbage.


----------



## hillbill (May 21, 2020)

3 Hickok Haze down at 76 days, mostly cloudy trichs and a lot of them. Trichs are very big which really packs them tight. Average to a little larger size and not a fussy plant. Easy grow for me.
Smell fruity and still a really fresh grassy smell also. Calyxes are turning purple as most leaves fade to yellow.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 21, 2020)

Please Help me out guys... please it's 75 days after flip... i have left lights of for 72 hrs..
I was going to harvest trichs mostly cloudy but the plants look like this.... I'm just feeling like maybe there not ready now lol.. I already had lights off For 3 days though.. Should I put them back under 12. 12 lol..
I have a veg room ready to flip to flower.. I was also thinking of just culling them now and keeping the big yielders and reveging them..
@Renfro


----------



## V256.420 (May 21, 2020)

OH HI!


----------



## Coloradoclear (May 21, 2020)

Good morning, anyone grown out the Purple Chem 4? Just putting a couple in the outdoor garden and was wondering what kind of feeder they are (heavy or light)? Thank you.


----------



## eastcoastled (May 21, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Please Help me out guys... please it's 75 days after flip... i have left lights of for 72 hrs..
> I was going to harvest trichs mostly cloudy but the plants look like this.... I'm just feeling like maybe there not ready now lol.. I already had lights off For 3 days though.. Should I put them back under 12. 12 lol..
> I have a veg room ready to flip to flower.. I was also thinking of just culling them now and keeping the big yielders and reveging them..
> @Renfro


Chop them and dry/ cure them properly, and the bud will probably be better than anything you can get on the street. I wouldn’t want to keep a 12 week plus strain unless the bud was truly special.


----------



## durbanblue (May 21, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Chop them and dry/ cure them properly, and the bud will probably be better than anything you can get on the street. I wouldn’t want to keep a 12 week plus strain unless the bud was truly special.


I agree, 10 weeks for me is pushing it.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (May 21, 2020)

God bless y'all that's how I feels. Although th bud is special the. Weight. Does t pan Out. Have any strain Suggestions and suppliers. It be appreciated


----------



## Lifer99 (May 21, 2020)

Nizza said:


> thanks man... my dumbass for some reason had the location thing on. rofl


how do you remove that? im concerned to post shit too but i dont know how to remove the info.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 21, 2020)

Has anyone grown Tombstone or sundance kid from GPS? I have just allegeldly ordered them to give em a try. was wondering what people thought about either if they had grown them.


----------



## Nizza (May 21, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> how do you remove that? im concerned to post shit too but i dont know how to remove the info.


well the problem was I have an old phone I snap pics with, and I ended up turning location on , on accident

There is a tutorial here and on google how to remove the exif from photos. If you are uploading to your computer it is a little easier to erase the location files




__





exif data removal - Google Search






www.google.com








__





Security Smarts, Removing information from photos


Prior to uploading on riu you can remove sensitive security information from your photos. Most regular cameras will displace things like time,shutter speed etc. However iphones and androids and other cellular devices often leave behind a GPS trail in the photos possible outing your location. It...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 21, 2020)

Nizza said:


> well the problem was I have an old phone I snap pics with, and I ended up turning location on , on accident
> 
> There is a tutorial here and on google how to remove the exif from photos. If you are uploading to your computer it is a little easier to erase the location files
> 
> ...


The very first thing when I got my very first iPhone back in 2011 was turn of the location tagging on photos. They started putting GPS in higher end DSLRs too. I honestly don’t understand. I can think of maybe two situations where geotagging photos could be useful. Some forums strip metadata from photos entirely when they get posted. RIU should consider that.


----------



## Nizza (May 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The very first thing when I got my very first iPhone back in 2011 was turn of the location tagging on photos. They started putting GPS in higher end DSLRs too. I honestly don’t understand. I can think of maybe two situations where geotagging photos could be useful. Some forums strip metadata from photos entirely when they get posted. RIU should consider that.


@sunni is this something that has been tried before? Just want to be sure you see this because it is a good idea, just not too sure about the I.T. side of it all


----------



## sunni (May 21, 2020)

Nizza said:


> @sunni is this something that has been tried before? Just want to be sure you see this because it is a good idea, just not too sure about the I.T. side of it all


it is something we have on the go, to do its not as easy as importing a xenforo attachement, its something we really have to build into the forum itself, its something we do want to do but i have no future estimate on when that will happen

at this time RIU does NOT strip metadata and all users should strip it prior to posting here , in the support forum i have a pinned thread called " security smarts etc" and itll give alink to strip it


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 21, 2020)

I’m case anyone’s interested, apparently now there’s an app for that, if you want to completely remove everything and not just turn off geotagging. 









How To Remove EXIF Data From Your Photos


If you make photos with any of the modern devices available out there, it is likely the device also adds extra information to those photos when they are captured and [...]




helpdeskgeek.com


----------



## tkufoS (May 22, 2020)

Cowboy cookies.... we'll see..around 2 weeks above dirt.. soil .. knocked over once or twice.. hopefully once .


----------



## dakilla187 (May 22, 2020)

Been plantin sundance kid for over 6 months now nd guess what? All males for me, i got couple seeds left i think


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Been plantin sundance kid for over 6 months now nd guess what? All males for me, i got couple seeds left i think


That's a bummer buddy. I've only had that happen like once or twice. Plant a 10 pack of seeds only to have 8 great looking males and 2 runt females that just dont make it. 

Hopefully you finally get a female!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2020)

Chopping the snake oil and pebble pusher tonight. Was going to wait until tomorrow but I want to give the soil an extra day to compost. My rum runners need to go into flowering ASAP. Here’s what the snake oil buds look like after a cursory trim. I’ll post more pics over the next few hours.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Chopping the snake oil and pebble pusher tonight. Was going to wait until tomorrow but I want to give the soil an extra day to compost. My rum runners need to go into flowering ASAP. Here’s what the snake oil buds look like after a cursory trim. I’ll post more pics over the next few hours.
> 
> View attachment 4573603


Looks great but also looks like it could still go another 2 weeks to get those calyxes to swell a little more. Either way I'm sure itll be strong smoke.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 22, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Got 3 Hickok Haze at 74 days still making foxtail buds and making new flowers. All decent size and bigger with buds that have grown in a semi-foxtail structure since the beginning. Really firm but more open structure. They are smelling like a mix of fruit fresh grass. Some amber trykes but predominantly cloudy with few clear.
> 
> These will come down in a couple days as I have plants that need to go to flower tent.


Same here @hillbill ! Started foxtailing a couple weeks ago, and I'm on day 77 tomorrow at 6pm. My SCROG net is 3x3", for scale:


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 22, 2020)

Some minor foxtailing on my Full Moon Fever too:


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great but also looks like it could still go another 2 weeks to get those calyxes to swell a little more. Either way I'm sure itll be strong smoke.


Another two? It’s probably around 10 weeks now and the buds are all rock solid. Trichomes cloudy with a bit of amber like I like em. Leaves looked like they’re dying and I need to make room. I’ll let her go longer next time. Got two clones outdoors but also keeping this one long term for indoors. I forgot to write down the exact date that I flipped them so I had to use my best judgment.

Here’s some pebble pusher. Kinda regretting not keeping this one because the buds got really frosty and chunky. Terps aren’t really to my liking though. Misplaced that lighter so hopefully my era makes a decent size reference.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 22, 2020)

Here's my Eaglescout and Chinook haze, day 76:


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Another two? It’s probably around 10 weeks now and the buds are all rock solid. Trichomes cloudy with a bit of amber like I like em. Leaves looked like they’re dying and I need to make room. I’ll let her go longer next time. Got two clones outdoors but also keeping this one long term for indoors. I forgot to write down the exact date that I flipped them so I had to use my best judgment.
> 
> Here’s some pebble pusher. Kinda regretting not keeping this one because the buds got really frosty and chunky. Terps aren’t really to my liking though. Misplaced that lighter so hopefully my era makes a decent size reference.
> 
> View attachment 4573627


It's hard to judge those stardawg crosses by photos. I forgot they continue to throw white pistols even in late weeks. If trichs are right then hell its chop time.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 22, 2020)

Flower tent is loaded up with exciting new things. This is everything in flowering. Back row left to right is two purple Larry and the schwaggy ice cream punch that’s being made into edibles. Middle row is the decent ice cream punch and two rum runner. Front row is a tomahawk and two sky masters. Next up in the veg tent is bodega and grape punch. Trying to set it up so I have a decent harvest every month.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 22, 2020)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Same here @hillbill ! Started foxtailing a couple weeks ago, and I'm on day 77 tomorrow at 6pm. My SCROG net is 3x3", for scale:
> View attachment 4573620
> View attachment 4573621


Looking big and fat!
How's the smells on the Hicock Haze?

I had the craziest tooty fruity pheno in the pack I grew. It was amazing.
The rest were Stardawg dominant.
I also had quite a few nanners pop up.


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2020)

Hickok Haze here after chop are fruity or berries but can’t identify. All are also smelling of fresh crushed black pepper. One is very strong that way. No intersex noted. Vigorous all the way through. Buds are stocky foxtail or little pine cone with good bulk and weight until late when they go to thine foxtail. Lemon Pepper maybe.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

Just ordered another pack of copper chem for the memorial day sale. I fucked up on that one. I’m sure I tossed a female, and the ones I thought were female ended up both being male. Gorgeous males but I already decided that when I’m ready for a male I’m going to pick one out of my sundae stallion pack. Might do a round two with tomahawk and pebble pusher too, although I’m waiting to see how good my tomahawk female is. If she’s super fire and worth keeping I’ll be happy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

Oh and what’s up with this macdawg sprout? 3 cotyledons and 3 first leaves. I’ve never seen one do this before. The one directly above it is fucked up too, but at this point I think 8/10 will end up growing.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 23, 2020)

Thought you guys might enjoy this. This is the last 9 weeks in a 1 minute long video.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and what’s up with this macdawg sprout? 3 cotyledons and 3 first leaves. I’ve never seen one do this before. The one directly above it is fucked up too, but at this point I think 8/10 will end up growing.



It's a mutation that is called Whorled Phyllotaxy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> It's a mutation that is called Whorled Phyllotaxy.


Something similar happened with my snake oil, except it only happened occasionally once the plant got a little older — even when she switched to alternate branching there would be occasional nodes with 3 branches. From my very limited experience with this mutation, it is not a bad thing.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

Oh and while we’re on the subject, what is this called? This plant has really pissed me off but should hopefully make some decent edibles. This is the one I refer to as the “schwaggy ice cream punch”. Never seen meristems coming directly out of a leaf stalk before.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and while we’re on the subject, what is this called? This plant has really pissed me off but should hopefully make some decent edibles. This is the one I refer to as the “schwaggy ice cream punch”. Never seen meristems coming directly out of a leaf stalk before.
> View attachment 4574323


I have had this happen on some cookie crosses I've made, but they did not develop into large nugs like yours.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I have had this happen on some cookie crosses I've made, but they did not develop into large nugs like yours.
> View attachment 4574352View attachment 4574354View attachment 4574355


Yeah I guess ice cream punch has a fair amount of cookies in it with the gelato. It’s weird. The nugs aren’t that frosty but they’re definitely a decent size. Should be totally fine for edibles.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and while we’re on the subject, what is this called? This plant has really pissed me off but should hopefully make some decent edibles. This is the one I refer to as the “schwaggy ice cream punch”. Never seen meristems coming directly out of a leaf stalk before.



That's called a bud! 

That's not a meristem, it's just another node that the plant decided to grow some flowers. Because of her reaction to not having any pollinated flowers, she'll do whatever she can to achieve her desired goal, which is to make some seeds.


----------



## bigbongloads (May 23, 2020)

Just finished a couple females of the deputy. One was small and didn’t produce a lot the other one put out more and had a huge top and some decent lower branching but did throw nanners in the buds. Both got hints of strawberry but chem and gas are the main smells. No clones taken moving on to other stuff


----------



## Big Green Thumb (May 23, 2020)

Have I mentioned how impressed I am with Doc Holiday??


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's called a bud!
> 
> That's not a meristem, it's just another node that the plant decided to grow some flowers. Because of her reaction to not having any pollinated flowers, she'll do whatever she can to achieve her desired goal, which is to make some seeds.


They did turn into decent sized buds, but they were visible in veg as little nubs on the stalks, which is what I meant by meristems. I thought they were going to throw pollen sacs so I was relieved when they turned into buds. That doesn’t have a name, though? The only thing it even slightly reminds me of is cresting/fasciation, which I’m familiar with from my cacti, and some of the buds on the leaf stalks do look a bit cristate, like growing sideways in a strip instead of up in a point, but the buds that are in normal places are normal buds. Guess it’s probably just a funky recessive trait of some GSC crosses.

Unrelated, here’s my pic of the day. Purple Larry at about 4 weeks. I’m so glad that the clone pulled through. Looks like some really nice colas in the works and getting frosty as hell.


----------



## misterlaxx (May 23, 2020)

SFnone said:


> a friend of mine grew pig whistle a couple of years ago and loved it. Good sativa high from the description I got... sounds like the THH comes through... if you have never had THH, you wouldn't know, but it is one of the best head highs you can find. that said it is only 1/4 of pig whistle, so leaners of it may be harder to find... as for the drama... look and you will surely find something... at one point this whole thread was constant drama.


TY SFnone, preciate you sir


----------



## SFnone (May 23, 2020)

misterlaxx said:


> TY SFnone, preciate you sir


thank you, I'm glad I could help


----------



## Snowback (May 23, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this. This is the last 9 weeks in a 1 minute long video.


Love it! Maybe do one for the flowering???


----------



## Snowback (May 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Something similar happened with my snake oil, except it only happened occasionally once the plant got a little older — even when she switched to alternate branching there would be occasional nodes with 3 branches. From my very limited experience with this mutation, it is not a bad thing.


They usually turn out to be male for some reason.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 23, 2020)

Snowback said:


> They usually turn out to be male for some reason.


I read that when I was looking into it. I’ll have to see if I can get some pics of it on my snake oil. It’s nowhere near as obvious now that she’s switched to alternate branching, but that’s something that caught my eye early on with 3 branches coming out in a triangle from opposed nodes. I’ll have to see if it’s happening on the clones I have outside.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (May 23, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Thought you guys might enjoy this. This is the last 9 weeks in a 1 minute long video.


What did you record that with?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 24, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Love it! Maybe do one for the flowering???


Definitey!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (May 24, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> What did you record that with?


It was recorded with the time lapse settings on a Wyze cam.


----------



## PhunkeePanda (May 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m case anyone’s interested, apparently now there’s an app for that, if you want to completely remove everything and not just turn off geotagging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imgur automatically removes exif data on all posts


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 24, 2020)

PhunkeePanda said:


> Imgur automatically removes exif data on all posts


Yeah they’re good if you don’t mind the couple extra steps, switching tabs, uploading and copying and pasting the link. As long as the geotag isn’t there I don’t mind the other metadata. Definitely something to be careful about here since the world is filled with lazy shitheads who would rather rip someone else’s grow than do their own. However my grow is legal so I’m not as conscientious as I am about, say, pirating software, where I use a VPN every single time. Don’t care who sees what kind of phone I have.

If your grow isn’t legal and you live in a fucked up state, by all means strip that EXIF data and use a VPN for every single post.


----------



## Fiete (May 24, 2020)

Here are my 3 Ice cream punches and my Sour Cookie Nuggets ￼￼ 

It curing for 2 weeks know i don't smoke any bud yet but it will be a very very smooth smoke.

Sour Cookies


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 1 
Pheno 2


Pheno 3


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 24, 2020)

Nice. Looks like your ice cream punch turned out better than mine, although this one pheno has redeemed herself somewhat. I didn’t expect her to turn purple either. Still not a keeper though.


----------



## Fiete (May 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Nice. Looks like your ice cream punch turned out better than mine, although this one pheno has redeemed herself somewhat. I didn’t expect her to turn purple either. Still not a keeper though.
> View attachment 4575482



Thx bro, my ice Pheno 2 are Frosty but didn't smell at all just a litte interesting smell the Winner are Phenotype 3 it colors and smell great and the Buds are more dense.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 24, 2020)

Fiete said:


> Thx bro, my ice Pheno 2 are Frosty but didn't smell at all just a litte interesting smell the Winner are Phenotype 3 it colors and smell great and the Buds are more dense.


Yeah mine doesn’t smell like much either. I’ve read that purple punch can be lacking in the terp department, and indeed my purple Larry doesn’t smell like much as well. I was hoping for some intense lemon since they’re 75% Larry OG. I’m hoping the rum runner has better terps.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2020)

Cake n’ Chem baby- hope it’s a girl-fatty!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Cake n’ Chem baby- hope it’s a girl-fatty!View attachment 4576042


Can’t decided whether to do that or jelly pie next. I was gonna run them head to head but I don’t think I have enough room. My bodega is starting to get pretty big, and after my last run’s sexing debacle I want to let every plant grow until the preflowers are fully visible to the naked eye and not risk it with the jeweler’s loupe method because space is getting tight. I’ve got 5 chem pie, 2 grape punch, and 8 macdawg sprouts that need to do their thing before I pop any more beans.


----------



## Lifer99 (May 25, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Been plantin sundance kid for over 6 months now nd guess what? All males for me, i got couple seeds left i think


how fast are you able to tell M/F assuming everything is going as anticiapted? im about to to plant two packs and im debtaing how to do it without wasting a ton of good supplies to figure out whats good vs bad?


----------



## D'sNuts (May 25, 2020)

You can go 12/12 from seed and it should take a couple weeks to show sex.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2020)

If I had been more diligent about writing shit down, I would have more info on when the stardawg crosses actually show fully formed preflowers visible to the naked eye. Since I’ve never cared all that much about how long veg takes I’ve never written that down. Maybe I should start. What I can say is that it does vary a little. Tomahawk took a really long time to show pistils and sky master did quicker. I got my tomahawk seeds in mid January and popped them right away (got a bit better info looking through my order history). Popped my sky master a week later (pretty sure) and it was the first to show pistils. The lanky stardawg leaner showed pistils surprisingly quickly, but I don’t think anything took less than two months to show sex, except for the rum runner, which I’m not counting because it’s feminized and the two beans I popped grew exceptionally fast. What I can say about the rum runner is that I ordered the beans on 3/9, waited a bit to pop them, and put them into flowering on 5/22, after pistils had already been visible for a couple weeks because I was waiting for space to open up in my tent.


----------



## AlienAthena (May 25, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Cake n’ Chem baby- hope it’s a girl-fatty!View attachment 4576042


I also have a lone Cake n Chem in veg that i’m hoping will be a girl! Just started some Texas Butter and Chinook Haze


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Can’t decided whether to do that or jelly pie next. I was gonna run them head to head but I don’t think I have enough room. My bodega is starting to get pretty big, and after my last run’s sexing debacle I want to let every plant grow until the preflowers are fully visible to the naked eye and not risk it with the jeweler’s loupe method because space is getting tight. I’ve got 5 chem pie, 2 grape punch, and 8 macdawg sprouts that need to do their thing before I pop any more beans.


I've grown both Jelly Pie and Bodega and they are very good smoke-the Stardawg male does them proud. I think that the Cake n' Chem is a winner, but I;ll know for sure when I light that first joint in about 4 months


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> I also have a lone Cake n Chem in veg that i’m hoping will be a girl! Just started some Texas Butter and Chinook Haze


I actually have 4 but all it takes is one good one and I will clone the hell out of it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> how fast are you able to tell M/F assuming everything is going as anticiapted? im about to to plant two packs and im debtaing how to do it without wasting a ton of good supplies to figure out whats good vs bad?


Typically a good healthy plant will show sex in 30 days of veg. The smaller the pot they're in the faster they'll presex.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> I've grown both Jelly Pie and Bodega and they are very good smoke-the Stardawg male does them proud. I think that the Cake n' Chem is a winner, but I;ll know for sure when I light that first joint in about 4 months


My bodega is about 5-6 weeks into veg. All very compact and pretty uniform. Node spacing is super tight. I waited a while to top them so I could snag a bunch of clones rather than topping them early for manifolding. I’m hoping for a nice selection of females and to find one that reminds me of the bubblegum I used to get back in the day. I’m sort of leaning towards doing jelly pie next and then cake and chem.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Typically a good healthy plant will show sex in 30 days of veg. The smaller the pot they're in the faster they'll presex.


I’ve noticed this, and my method is generally to keep them in 5 inch square pots until they show preflowers and then transplant the (sometimes incorrectly) identified ones into one gallon plastic nursery bags. I guess where I’m screwing up is not being able to tell those super tiny male and female preflowers apart. I’ve always been under the impression that male preflowers look kinda like a closed fist on a tiny stem and females are more teardrop shaped, but this method has not worked very well for me. As sharp as my eyes are I’m just missing something, and I don’t trust myself to identify them before pistils show anymore.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve noticed this, and my method is generally to keep them in 5 inch square pots until they show preflowers and then transplant the (sometimes incorrectly) identified ones into one gallon plastic nursery bags. I guess where I’m screwing up is not being able to tell those super tiny male and female preflowers apart. I’ve always been under the impression that male preflowers look kinda like a closed fist on a tiny stem and females are more teardrop shaped, but this method has not worked very well for me. As sharp as my eyes are I’m just missing something, and I don’t trust myself to identify them before pistils show anymore.


I always wait till I see a pistol or a fully formed ball. I've been tricked by those in between preflowers before.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I always wait till I see a pistol or a fully formed ball. I've been tricked by those in between preflowers before.


Now this could be coincidence, but I’ve noticed that a lot of my plants that end up being female switch to alternate branching earlier. Is there anything to this or is it indeed just a coincidence?


----------



## hillbill (May 25, 2020)

If maybe half show balls in veg or early flower, and the others all show nothing for several days, I treat them as female until I see otherwise.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Now this could be coincidence, but I’ve noticed that a lot of my plants that end up being female switch to alternate branching earlier. Is there anything to this or is it indeed just a coincidence?


I'm not sure. That would be a good experiment to observe to see if that is a viable option. I'll have to check that out next seed run.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> My bodega is about 5-6 weeks into veg. All very compact and pretty uniform. Node spacing is super tight. I waited a while to top them so I could snag a bunch of clones rather than topping them early for manifolding. I’m hoping for a nice selection of females and to find one that reminds me of the bubblegum I used to get back in the day. I’m sort of leaning towards doing jelly pie next and then cake and chem.
> 
> View attachment 4576178


Very healthy!!


----------



## santacruztodd (May 25, 2020)

Got a lil Purple Cake dried from the spring tester run. Not a heavy producer, and can be a bit leafy depending on pheno. Very exotic smoke with a good dollop of grape vanilla. High bag and nose appeal. Stone hits u quick and is more hybrid-style with some energy but a slap in the face of indica mellow right behind it. Happy Memorial Day to
all.


----------



## Snowback (May 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The smaller the pot they're in the faster they'll presex.


Ahhh.... I always suspected that!


----------



## dakilla187 (May 26, 2020)

Wow purple cake for $90 bux, I grew all six and all six were crap lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 26, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow purple cake for $90 bux, I grew all six and all six were crap lol


Damn that sucks. Some of the prices for the fems are getting kinda ridiculous right now. $107 for grape punch. Would never have paid that. I only popped two. One looks pretty badass and one is looking runty. I paid much less. I wonder how many they’re actually selling at that price. I don’t claim to be much of a businessman, but it seems like beans are very high margin even at sale prices.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2020)

I just culled the males from my pack of 
GuardDawg x Stardawg 
8 males to 2 females.  

Now I have to pick 1 male from 8 in order to do an f2 project. 
I'm not quit sure how to approach this project with accuracy, when they all appear to be identical.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 26, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I just culled the males from my pack of
> GuardDawg x Stardawg
> 8 males to 2 females.
> 
> ...


That's the opposite of what happened when I f2 the goji og beans I had. Had like 5 or 6 and only got 1 male. His pollen was weak, as in took a lot of pollen to get few seeds, but structurally sound and some minor resin in flower.

But i was hoping for 3 female and 3 males, or at least more than 1. Lol.

Hopefully you choose the right male. Be like Indiana Jones from the lost arc, not the other guy!


----------



## Lifer99 (May 26, 2020)

I just got in on there holiday sale. Must say im pretty excited! I must also say the customer service, communication, and TA have been phenomenial. My stuff shipped today and i just ordered it yesterday. Very happy to recommend GPS after just learning about them from members on this forum.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 26, 2020)

Sativa leaning sky master at day 16 throwing up some nice spears. Perfect node spacing here. I hope they fill out nicely. Despite this, today was probably the shittiest, stupidest mistake I ever made — my macdawg sprouts dried out and died because I was lazy and didn’t plant the rockwool cubes on time or remember to water them. I feel terribly negligent. Gotta be real about successes and failures alike. This is a bad one and I’m truly ashamed. Popped my pack of cookie crunch to replace it, thinking that’s the closest thing.


----------



## JewelRunner (May 26, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I just culled the males from my pack of
> GuardDawg x Stardawg
> 8 males to 2 females.
> 
> ...


why not use the most vigorous three or so to f2. clone them and keep one around if you find something special.


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 26, 2020)

Texas Butter. Really hope this ones a girl. It’s been growing strong, faster than a few others that started the same time


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 26, 2020)

Purple Chem. This ones a girl.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 26, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> why not use the most vigorous three or so to f2. clone them and keep one around if you find something special.


I think your on to something.

I could make f2's from a few males and then pick the best seeds after testing.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 26, 2020)

GMO Kush picked today-indoor/outdoor 2-3 foot tall tester plant. Got another one going for summer crop. Stinks like a skunks ass. Really packed on near the end, probably flowered for 70+ days.

Got the new line-up working-lots of GPS gear. City Slicker, Cake N' Chem, GMO Kush, Bison Breath, Purple Cake, and some seed I created last year with Bodega Bubblegum and Tomahawk dads pollinating a Watermelon ZkittleZ from Purple City genetics in Oakland, CA.


----------



## HighHitter (May 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Now this could be coincidence, but I’ve noticed that a lot of my plants that end up being female switch to alternate branching earlier. Is there anything to this or is it indeed just a coincidence?


Yes, not 100% but in my experience alternate is a good sign


----------



## Southside112 (May 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great but also looks like it could still go another 2 weeks to get those calyxes to swell a little more. Either way I'm sure itll be strong smoke.


Agreed. There not done quite yet bro.


----------



## Omkarananda (May 28, 2020)

My Jelly Pie from clone (Stardawg leaner) chopped today. This one doesn’t have any grape or berry smells or taste. Chem taste and really potent. My other Jelly Pie that has the berry flavor revegged and just went back in 12/12. It’s just as potent if not more than the other. Keeping a cut of the berry one (the big bushy one). Here’s some pics


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 28, 2020)

cookies n chem on final week


----------



## HolyAngel (May 29, 2020)

Purple MAC starting day 5 of flower.. She's been topped once at the 5th node. See what happens in a couple weeks here.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 29, 2020)

Nugget of Bison Breath from the spring tester crop- it’s about to be smoked. Excellent smell and structure-organic indoor/outdoor soil grow.


----------



## santacruztodd (May 29, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Purple MAC starting day 5 of flower.. She's been topped once at the 5th node. See what happens in a couple weeks here.
> View attachment 4580201
> View attachment 4580203


Purple Mac rocks-mine is so good I don’t want to smoke it!


----------



## santacruztodd (May 29, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Purple Mac rocks-mine is so good I don’t want to smoke it!


Here’s a Purple MAC nugget awaiting a haircut


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2020)

3 Hickok Haze 10 day dry now curing. Big plants make lots of open foxtail construct buds. Chopped at 76 days. Trichs above average in coverage and size, long stems. Not real hard buds at all. Started with extreme wide leaves but narrowed greatly after a couple nodes. Big yielded but I don’t know about bag appeal in today’s pot market but no factor as all is for me and mine.

Strong high with face rush of Sativa girls. Active but will make focus a little erratic. Uptick type high. Smells like my great uncle's farm in Wild Rose, Wisconsin.


----------



## Fiete (May 30, 2020)

Ice water bubble hash

Made it from 3 diffrent Ice Cream Punch und 1 Sour Cookie

Left the lowest quality 170micron and on the right the 24micron that will beat my ass xD


----------



## OGcloud808 (May 30, 2020)

Successful transplants this week. Few more should be ready for bigger pots soon. Might need some more light, thinking of going for a new LED to run with the one in there now. Gonna fill this tent up w/ stank. Couple of plants had some burn from hot batch of soil but new growth is nice n green.


----------



## soaked in sweat (May 30, 2020)

pic of whole plant


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (May 30, 2020)

Awesome soaked!
Hoping I dont get any herms with my purple cake I started.


----------



## tkufoS (May 31, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Awesome soaked!
> Hoping I dont get any herms with my purple cake I started.


Good luck!


----------



## Fiete (May 31, 2020)

soaked in sweat said:


> pic of whole plant
> View attachment 4581274



I wish I had this amazing plant to


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (May 31, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Good luck!


I think I'm gonna need it. I read some stuff 50 pages back.


----------



## Fiete (May 31, 2020)

2 of my Favo Phenos 

Sour Cookies are out of the World


Ice Cream Punch Pheno 4
Also very very Nice


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (May 31, 2020)

Wish I could like posts.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (May 31, 2020)

Fiete said:


> 2 of my Favo Phenos
> 
> Sour Cookies are out of the World
> View attachment 4581533View attachment 4581534
> ...


Looks good! Here’s my nice ice cream punch, almost ready for the chop. Also purple Larry with her gorgeous rails, and the two sky masters at day 21, both looking awesome, and finally the tomahawk, also day 21, which looks really similar to the alien leaning sky master right now, in terms of structure and trichome development. Can’t wait to see what these turn into. Despite what I’ve read about tomahawk being difficult to clone, my pheno didn’t have any trouble.


----------



## Fiete (Jun 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looks good! Here’s my nice ice cream punch, almost ready for the chop. Also purple Larry with her gorgeous rails, and the two sky masters at day 21, both looking awesome, and finally the tomahawk, also day 21, which looks really similar to the alien leaning sky master right now, in terms of structure and trichome development. Can’t wait to see what these turn into. Despite what I’ve read about tomahawk being difficult to clone, my pheno didn’t have any trouble.
> View attachment 4581683View attachment 4581685
> View attachment 4581684
> View attachment 4581686



Holy


----------



## oldtymemusic (Jun 1, 2020)

anybody run the chem pie? i did 6 with some coppers and some cali cannons. the chem pie look like i poured acid on them, and the rest of the room is great looking.??


----------



## XtraGood (Jun 1, 2020)

When I get to these packs I'm going to have to choose what to run first:
Copper Chem
Dawg Lemons
Pebble Pusher

Leaning towards Dawg Lemons but without much certainty.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 1, 2020)

3 Copper Chem f3s 54 days smell like a greasy old service station with very penetrating fuel smell today bulking up nicely.

3 California Cannon F2s confirmed females with one very compact another with more stretch and the bigger than most third one. If I weren’t so curious I might not have flowered the little bush.

Sampling Hickok Haze finding it to be rushy and strong, too much could be a white knuckle ride on a tricycle.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jun 1, 2020)

Fiete said:


> 2 of my Favo Phenos
> 
> Sour Cookies are out of the World
> 
> ...


Hey Fiete, how does the GPS bud compare to the other brands you have grown?


----------



## Fiete (Jun 2, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Hey Fiete, how does the GPS bud compare to the other brands you have grown?



The Sour Cookies are great great the Ice cream punches i found 1 Nice Pheno too but i can't say i see a big difference in other Breeders i Grow also great stuff in Autoflower too from DP ore Mephisto  try GPS out i would say.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 2, 2020)

Order finally arrived, Put my order in way back February, was thinking it was never gonna turn up after the first one failed. Looking forward to the GMO punch anyone grown it? Never had a garlic weed so hoping for a pheno of that if it’s even a thing? haha. What a deal as well, cost me £81 Scottish pounds. Think it was a £400 order. Couldn’t say no after all the coupon codes worked, they sussed me out tho I tired again to order but they stopped letting you save up your codes lol they used to send me a code every other day, it worked I suppose, if I find some good then I’ll be back! 3 gmo punch already in the water. Howdy all you greenpointers.


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 2, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> My codes worked in February also....do you work or are you trying to get a job with gps ? with your haha code comments.. did you read through some of the thread or just stopping by to chime in about the haha codes.... sending male plant mojo your way


Don’t understand a word you are saying. I was saying haha instead of lol. Haha.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 2, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Don’t understand a word you are saying. I was saying haha instead of lol. Haha.


Retracted my comment do to cherylolas lack of comprehension of the English language..lol


----------



## CherryLola (Jun 2, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Retracted my comment do to cherylolas lack of comprehension of the English language..lol


Yeah I only speak Scottish, my English is getting better... lol what the hell were you talking about? I’ve been following this thread since around feb when I made the order. I’ve seen mixed reviews to be honest, glad I only got 3 feminised packs from reading back. Do I work for gps? No, and I don’t know what ‘haha code’ means to be honest, don’t think that’s lack of English, but ok. Any word on the GMO punch or are we just chatting nonsense here?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 2, 2020)

Purple Larry now at about 40 days. Both phenos look awesome. One of the clones survived. Not sure which one, but they’re both good. The slightly smaller pheno that didn’t start out as frosty is now doing the same thing with the thick rails.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 2, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> anybody run the chem pie? i did 6 with some coppers and some cali cannons. the chem pie look like i poured acid on them, and the rest of the room is great looking.??


I did and only four germinated. They’re growing but look kinda fucked up. They sent me a pack of jelly pie as a replacement and I’m gonna run that soon. Chem pie are on the bottom left. Not sure I’m gonna keep them around. I want to start the jelly pie once I sex those bodegas on the right and make some more room.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 3, 2020)

Purple crunch lower nugget.. these purple crunches were only allowed a few weeks from seed to flowering. Comparing to a matured plant in the same chamber it is a little bit behind
They also have been fed as much as the other plants that are 3x the size. Coco coir with 3 feedings a day
Day 49


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

Hickok Haze test vape, gets you high quick! Active feelings but still a little harsh, a little confusing but let the freed thoughts run.


----------



## wierdly (Jun 3, 2020)

GPS really does take care of their customers. I have received countless orders from GPS over the last three years without any problem. My last order from 420 sale has been "in transit" since May 3rd. Some USPS grease ball must have bucked em or dropped em in the wrong mail truck. GPS went over and above my expectations and are sending out replacement packs and a coupon code for future order. Thanks Jeanne, GU, and GPS!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 3, 2020)

wierdly said:


> GPS really does take care of their customers. I have received countless orders from GPS over the last three years without any problem. My last order from 420 sale has been "in transit" since May 3rd. Some USPS grease ball must have bucked em or dropped em in the wrong mail truck. GPS went over and above my expectations and are sending out replacement packs and a coupon code for future order. Thanks Jeanne, GU, and GPS!


For sure. They have always fixed my issues right away and been super friendly and professional. I emailed them about the problems with the chem pie and they sent my replacement the same day. They’ve never been anything but awesome to me, and I can’t blame them personally for the occasional bad germ rate, hermaphrodite, or schwaggy pheno. I’m glad the haters haven’t been shitting this thread up as much, although the ignore feature is excellent for that too.

By the way, anyone that’s grown tomahawk, has anyone ever gotten an indica dominant pheno that smells like straight up juicy fruit gum? That’s what mine is shaping up to be. Almost no stretch but sure is getting frosty. Didn’t throw up as many big colas as the stardawg leaners but the yield is looking respectable and the smell is just amazing.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 3, 2020)

3 currently available strains from Greenpoint that I have run and even made F2s etc. that I would like to recommend with no second thoughts are 
Tomahawk 
Copper Chem 
Caifornia Cannon.

Thank you.


----------



## metic (Jun 3, 2020)

hillbill said:


> 3 currently available strains from Greenpoint that I have run and even made F2s etc. that I would like to recommend with no second thoughts are
> Tomahawk
> Copper Chem
> Caifornia Cannon.
> ...


Great just found a beautiful cali cannon that smells very much like a fruity/bubblegum type smell and all leaves have gone dark purples, she looks great although it was the only female out of 6 seeds


----------



## metic (Jun 3, 2020)

wierdly said:


> GPS really does take care of their customers. I have received countless orders from GPS over the last three years without any problem. My last order from 420 sale has been "in transit" since May 3rd. Some USPS grease ball must have bucked em or dropped em in the wrong mail truck. GPS went over and above my expectations and are sending out replacement packs and a coupon code for future order. Thanks Jeanne, GU, and GPS!


 mine were orderd april 4/20 sales and still hasnt arrived, my order seems to be stuck at a postal facility since 16th may  hope they show up soon.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It grows slow, it's an ugly plant in veg, terps are nothing special, breeds like shit and I'm at a loss as to how it ever got as popular as it did. Then add on top of the Cap's arrogant attitude and it's a solid pass for me.
> 
> I'd smoke some but that is it. There are just way too many cultivars to even waste my time on the mac1.
> 
> I think its people's curiosity that makes the mac a seller. Most folks looking for it or crosses have never even seen nor smoked it. Just weird to me.


I am running the cut, a victim of curiosity, and I am surprised to say I am also unimpressed. It really is ugly and slow in veg, stem rub is uninteresting, and it seems a little more prone to pests than my other keepers. I may cut the Mom from the team roster before I harvest. She has some early trichomes and will probably be quite frosty, as everyone’s pics seem to indicate, but trichome production and quality smoke aren’t the same thing. I would rather keep a mom of any Stardwag leaner from Greenpoint, or other Chem/Diesel lines, when it comes to ultra-potent strains. Add Cap’s bullshit self-celebrity and I am off that shit completely. I can imagine keeping it if the smoke is outrageous, but breeding with it is out of the question. It is not a five star strain. Some people have said GG4 was all hype but I would always defend it as a quality cultivar. So far; it is not looking good for MAC1.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 4, 2020)

That’s interesting. Maybe accidentally letting the macdawg sprouts dry out and die was a blessing in disguise. I started cookie crunch as a replacement and I think I’ll be happy with them. Better germ rate and sprouts are more vigorous. No mutants either. After doing a lot more research I’m starting to agree with the opinion that MAC is mostly hype.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am running the cut, a victim of curiosity, and I am surprised to say I am also unimpressed. It really is ugly and slow in veg, stem rub is uninteresting, and it seems a little more prone to pests than my other keepers. I may cut the Mom from the team roster before I harvest. She has some early trichomes and will probably be quite frosty, as everyone’s pics seem to indicate, but trichome production and quality smoke aren’t the same thing. I would rather keep a mom of any Stardwag leaner from Greenpoint, or other Chem/Diesel lines, when it comes to ultra-potent strains. Add Cap’s bullshit self-celebrity and I am off that shit completely. I can imagine keeping it if the smoke is outrageous, but breeding with it is out of the question. It is not a five star strain. Some people have said GG4 was all hype but I would always defend it as a quality cultivar. So far; it is not looking good for MAC1.


Cap's IG presence was enough to make me pass on anything he does. But I've yet to hear a smoke report of mac that makes me want to grow it and honestly the pics of it aren't all that impressive. They're just not. Its frosty but there is frostier, it has color but not much?? 

Guess I'm one of the clueless that has yet to figure out why all the curiosity.


----------



## smokeybeard (Jun 4, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am running the cut, a victim of curiosity, and I am surprised to say I am also unimpressed. It really is ugly and slow in veg, stem rub is uninteresting, and it seems a little more prone to pests than my other keepers. I may cut the Mom from the team roster before I harvest. She has some early trichomes and will probably be quite frosty, as everyone’s pics seem to indicate, but trichome production and quality smoke aren’t the same thing. I would rather keep a mom of any Stardwag leaner from Greenpoint, or other Chem/Diesel lines, when it comes to ultra-potent strains. Add Cap’s bullshit self-celebrity and I am off that shit completely. I can imagine keeping it if the smoke is outrageous, but breeding with it is out of the question. It is not a five star strain. Some people have said GG4 was all hype but I would always defend it as a quality cultivar. So far; it is not looking good for MAC1.


I feel ya on his attitude sometimes but I was lucky enough to get to try his orange apricot x mac from a homie, and it is legit top 3 strains I have ever smoked.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cap's IG presence was enough to make me pass on anything he does. But I've yet to hear a smoke report of mac that makes me want to grow it and honestly the pics of it aren't all that impressive. They're just not. Its frosty but there is frostier, it has color but not much??
> 
> Guess I'm one of the clueless that has yet to figure out why all the curiosity.


I will know before long, but Dynasty’s Huckleberry Meringue and Mass Meds PuTang are straight whoopin’ it’s ass right now.

To keep on topic, I am running a couple Cookies n Chem that both have the same glorious stem rub fragrance. Will be making some F2s and doing a few chucks with that male.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2020)

smokeybeard said:


> I feel ya on his attitude sometimes but I was lucky enough to get to try his orange apricot x mac from a homie, and it is legit top 3 strains I have ever smoked.


Lots of people are throwing fire these days, I’d rather deal with the non-horrible ones.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cap's IG presence was enough to make me pass on anything he does. But I've yet to hear a smoke report of mac that makes me want to grow it and honestly the pics of it aren't all that impressive. They're just not. Its frosty but there is frostier, it has color but not much??
> 
> Guess I'm one of the clueless that has yet to figure out why all the curiosity.


It sounds like more hate then constructive criticism coming from you. If you're on IG like you say you know how many people are growing Mac 1 and Mac crosses. There's people on this site with smoke reports I guess you just pass right by them. Just keep it real and say you don't like the person behind the gear and keep it moving. I'll tell you this I'll bet my last Mac1 is smoking way better then punch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

What are you talking about bro? I know several people who have grown the cut but nothing they said intrigues me. 

I get that people get mad that other people have different opinions than themselves but I'm not on that tip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

And what's with the punch? I could care less about either cut. Yeah poor me,my twinkle tarts hits just as hard as either of those cuts and tastes like blackberry ice cream so I guess I lose.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 4, 2020)

Topanga Wedding (left) and Banana Orange Daiquiri (right) on the tale end of week 3 since flip to 12/12. These plants have been really healthy.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 4, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It sounds like more hate then constructive criticism coming from you. If you're on IG like you say you know how many people are growing Mac 1 and Mac crosses. There's people on this site with smoke reports I guess you just pass right by them. Just keep it real and say you don't like the person behind the gear and keep it moving. I'll tell you this I'll bet my last Mac1 is smoking way better then punch.


Like how you came into this thread bashing heisen because he said a bad word? 

If you want some constructive criticism then take this, not everyone's tastes is the same, tolerances are all over the place and I know people who prefer mids over quads. Eso said his opinion and it wasn't hating on anyone but expressing why he doesnt get all the hype over this strain.

How most other breeders all gave up on breeding with the Mac1 because the male mac's were much better to use.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 4, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Like how you came into this thread bashing heisen because he said a bad word?
> 
> If you want some constructive criticism then take this, not everyone's tastes is the same, tolerances are all over the place and I know people who prefer mids over quads. Eso said his opinion and it wasn't hating on anyone but expressing why he doesnt get all the hype over this strain.
> 
> How most other breeders all gave up on breeding with the Mac1 because the male mac's were much better to use.


It wasn't a bad word dummy its a racist word. Dude is hating point blank period. I guess he's mad his seeds doesn't have the Mac hype. If Mac didn't have the hype why are they sold out everywhere you look and every breeder including the racist use it in crosses.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 4, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It wasn't a bad word dummy its a racist word.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jun 4, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Yeah I only speak Scottish, my English is getting better... lol what the hell were you talking about? I’ve been following this thread since around feb when I made the order. I’ve seen mixed reviews to be honest, glad I only got 3 feminised packs from reading back. Do I work for gps? No, and I don’t know what ‘haha code’ means to be honest, don’t think that’s lack of English, but ok. Any word on the GMO punch or are we just chatting nonsense here?


I can help you translate to Scottish. In general, there are a lot of wankers on this thread and those who talk to much shite should be ignored.

I’ve grown many of the regular photoperiod strains from the Stardawg male and there is legit potency and yield in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> It wasn't a bad word dummy its a racist word. Dude is hating point blank period. I guess he's mad his seeds doesn't have the Mac hype. If Mac didn't have the hype why are they sold out everywhere you look and every breeder including the racist use it in crosses.


I'm known for hating. 

Funny how having an opinion is hating. 

I've never hidden my feelings about cap, even when actually interacting with him on IG. 

Just a lovely guy. 

Still doesnt mean mac is anything special in my opinion. Jealously is far from my motivation. 

If it's your cup of tea, kick ass. Great, awesome. Glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

Bodega bubblegum


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Bodega bubblegum
> View attachment 4585512View attachment 4585514


Fuck yeah. A few of mine are starting to show preflowers. I’m in no hurry to make room or flower them so I’m just gonna leave them alone until I see pistils. I’m noticing a lot of mine (I popped the whole pack and 8 made it) have a strong grapefruit smell in veg. All really uniform and compact. Only one that appears to be stardawg dominant, and I’ve got no clue on the sex of that one. A couple are showing nice pointy preflowers that I’m hoping will throw pistils soon. A couple look more male-ish. I’m not throwing any out until I’m absolutely sure.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And what's with the punch? I could care less about either cut. Yeah poor me,my twinkle tarts hits just as hard as either of those cuts and tastes like blackberry ice cream so I guess I lose.


I’ve had mixed results with punch crosses so far, but this purple Larry is absolutely resin soaked. I haven’t found any phenos with berry or grape terpenes yet but I’m loving the gnarly fuel terps of this one. Punch is pretty popular here in NM so I was intrigued to try it. Blackberry ice cream terps sounds awesome. I don’t know if you sell your gear but I’d totally support you.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Dude is hating point blank period. I guess he's mad his seeds doesn't have the Mac hype. If Mac didn't have the hype...


I am hatin’ on the (pure) hype too! You can be mean to me also, if you need to stretch your horizons. My seeds have null hype. You can punch down even farther, if it helps you finish.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And what's with the punch? I could care less about either cut. Yeah poor me,my twinkle tarts hits just as hard as either of those cuts and tastes like blackberry ice cream so I guess I lose.


Twinkle Tarts hah? Can't find any info on it. Sounds good. Can you imagine some gangsters sittin around asking what it's called ROFLMAO.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jun 4, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Twinkle Tarts hah? Can't find any info on it. Sounds good. Can you imagine some gangsters sittin around asking what it's called ROFLMAO.


Would give up my first child to hear Dr Dre say it on a record.

Chronic 2021: Twinkle Tarts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 4, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Twinkle Tarts hah? Can't find any info on it. Sounds good. Can you imagine some gangsters sittin around asking what it's called ROFLMAO.


It's a cross I made from black dog x lvtk, the pheno I got is blackberry sherbert. 

My bro in cali said he cant call it that or mofos will clown on him. Lmao it's all good, told him to call it whatever makes them happy.

It's all just matter of opinions. In the end as long as folks are smoking bud they're happy with that's all that counts.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 4, 2020)

All this talk has me interested in trying some crosses. I bet I can turn the light in my clone tent up high enough to get some decent flowers. Little 2x2 should be perfect for seed runs. As much as I enjoy pheno hunting, I’m even more excited about what comes next once I have a stable of killer cuts, which of course will precede a lot more pheno hunting. Just somewhat intimidated by the thought of selecting males, and still not sure what to look for when picking females to reverse.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My bro in cali said he cant call it that or mofos will clown on him. Lmao it's all good, told him to call it whatever makes them happy.


Cry laughing. I couldn't keep a straight face smokin people out with it and talking about it. I think it is fantastic.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 4, 2020)

Now on the subject of hype, I bought that pack of rum runner for the 40% off feminized seed sale they had a while back. I snagged it with zero expectations, but then I popped two beans. They grew so fast they had to be propped up with pencils until the stems thickened. Showed pistils like 6 weeks after sprouting and went into 12/12 like two weeks later. They doubled in size, and look super sturdy with lots of bud sites. They clone super easy too. Now I’m super hyped about these, but it has nothing to do with purple punch or triangle kush. Just these two particular phenos that look extremely promising. What can I say? They’re at day 13 of 12/12 and killing it. GPS got dragged so hard on here a few months back when it turned out the pic they used for rum runner was of someone’s triangle kush from insta. It kicked off a huge shitstorm, and this strain is by far the most vigorous thing I have going. I just think that’s funny.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 4, 2020)

Michael Huntherz said:


> I am hatin’ on the (pure) hype too! You can be mean to me also, if you need to stretch your horizons. My seeds have null hype. You can punch down even farther, if it helps you finish.


You lacking attention must be huh. Maybe they seedfished or cutfished your clown ass.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 4, 2020)

East Coast Stardawg Pheno#1
(About a week to go)


GMOozy
(2-3 weeks left)


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 4, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm known for hating.
> 
> Funny how having an opinion is hating.
> 
> ...


I thought you were used to being misunderstood?


----------



## Nizza (Jun 4, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> East Coast Stardawg Pheno#1
> (About a week to go)
> View attachment 4585739
> 
> ...


Damnnn my gmoozy run got fucked up.. that shit looks so fire! I’m so bummed I don’t have more seeds of it lol


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 5, 2020)

Eagle Scout week 6ish


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> East Coast Stardawg Pheno#1
> (About a week to go)
> View attachment 4585739
> 
> ...


That GMO looks like a Thomas Kinkade painting!


----------



## hillbill (Jun 5, 2020)

Thomas Kinkade, Artist of Light?


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Thomas Kinkade, Artist of Light?


Yeah, that frost is electric!
Those leaves need a shave.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just wanted to give some feedback on my experience with Greenpoint thus far. I ran a whole pack of California Cannon and a few didn't germinate, one was really weak and culled, and the rest ended up male. I decided to give them another chance and got a pack of Cowboy Kush and Copper Chem. I popped 1 seed of CK and 1 Copper Chem with some other plants because of my limited space and both of those ended up being males. I've read through this thread and noticed several accounts of the male percentage being much higher with the Stardawg crosses. I'm glad I got these beans at a considerable discount considering the frustration they have caused me and am very reluctant to pop any more Greenpoint gear. I'm not the one to bash anyone, I just wanted to give an honest review and hope you guys have better luck than me!


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

That observation has been stated by several people here over the last couple months, "Stardawg throws a lot of males".
Sorry for your bad luck but I hope its just that. Still puttin' my faith in the law of averages, I have no choice. Coming to the flip here in another 10 days or so, then I'll have my own opinion.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 5, 2020)

Damn I popped 5 valley chems and got 3 females I got one female dream catcher one male the rest I tortured and killed um same with the raindance but they are looking decent at week 4 1/2


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 5, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> That observation has been stated by several people here over the last couple months, "Stardawg throws a lot of males".
> Sorry for your bad luck but I hope its just that. Still puttin' my faith in the law of averages, I have no choice. Coming to the flip here in another 10 days or so, then I'll have my own opinion.


I bought into that at first, but I don’t think it’s that simple. Honestly these stardawg crosses can throw some ambiguous looking preflowers, and looking back I’m absolutely positive I threw out some tomahawk and copper females that I misidentified. I got a good ratio with the sky master — 2 females to 5 beans. Got 2/5 with the snake oil too but one pheno wasn’t really worth keeping. I think you have to pretty much just wait for fully formed pistils or balls and only make your decision once there’s no question. I don’t know how many others on here made the same mistakes as me, since I’m not all that experienced.

All my bodegas are starting to show preflowers now and even under magnification some are hard to identify. With the last run I was in a hurry to make room in my veg tent, and most likely fucked myself with my haste. Now that I’ve got my grow schedule organized better I’m not running into these issues and don’t need to take any more chances.

You mention the law of averages, and I’m starting to think that if you pop enough Wild West beans, you’ll get about the same ratio as with bagseed or any other breeder’s regular seeds. I’m trying to keep a pretty good record now that I’m not jumping the gun on sexing.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I bought into that at first, but I don’t think it’s that simple. Honestly these stardawg crosses can throw some ambiguous looking preflowers, and looking back I’m absolutely positive I threw out some tomahawk and copper females that I misidentified. I got a good ratio with the sky master — 2 females to 5 beans. Got 2/5 with the snake oil too but one pheno wasn’t really worth keeping. I think you have to pretty much just wait for fully formed pistils or balls and only make your decision once there’s no question. I don’t know how many others on here made the same mistakes as me, since I’m not all that experienced.
> 
> All my bodegas are starting to show preflowers now and even under magnification some are hard to identify. With the last run I was in a hurry to make room in my veg tent, and most likely fucked myself with my haste. Now that I’ve got my grow schedule organized better I’m not running into these issues and don’t need to take any more chances.
> 
> You mention the law of averages, and I’m starting to think that if you pop enough Wild West beans, you’ll get about the same ratio as with bagseed or any other breeder’s regular seeds. I’m trying to keep a pretty good record now that I’m not jumping the gun on sexing.


You've been crying over that f-up for a long time, you gotta quit beating' yourself up.
Wish I had some of those Bodegas


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 5, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> You've been crying over that f-up for a long time, you gotta quit beating' yourself up.
> Wish I had some of those Bodegas


You’re right, and thanks. I’m way too hard on myself for my mistakes. Always have been. I’m stoked for those bodegas. I don’t think I’ve seen a single one posted on here that didn’t look fantastic.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 5, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> You’re right, and thanks. I’m way too hard on myself for my mistakes. Always have been. I’m stoked for those bodegas. I don’t think I’ve seen a single one posted on here that didn’t look fantastic.


We all f-up, it just sucks when its you! Besides, those plants you pitched were all males, I saw 'em!

Yeah, lots of great picks of those Bodegas on here. I'm sure yours will turn out nice as well


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jun 5, 2020)

Two jelly pie killed yesterday it’s looking like the rest of them are going to be the same,


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jun 5, 2020)

Zoomed


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> View attachment 4587074View attachment 4587075Zoomed


How long into 12's or whatever your light schedule ? Or did I miss it ?


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jun 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> How long into 12's or whatever your light schedule ? Or did I miss it ?


They are a little over 2 months old with a 18 and 6 and Light schedule since birth

I am also curious if I am judging them too early. just getting really bushy in the tent.
Any advice?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> They are a little over 2 months old with a 18 and 6 and Light schedule since birth
> 
> I am also curious if I am judging them too early. just getting really bushy in the tent.
> Any advice?


No I asked because I have 2 cowboy cookies that are @ 3 - 3 1/2 weeks old ..each topped once..looking very different from each other..just wondered if they were on flowering schedule


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jun 6, 2020)

I’m not an expert or anything but I believe ( I really don’t have a clue) that gps strains are first crosses of strains, there is no back crossing, cubing or whatever breeders do to get more stable genetics and more similar characteristics in seeds. So I think in these first crosses there isn’t much similarities or stability between the seeds but there’s for sure chance to find gold and you find something the breeder may have chosen to breed out that you may like? But maybe that’s why the seeds look so different idk just my opinion and I really don’t know


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jun 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> No I asked because I have 2 cowboy cookies that are @ 3 - 3 1/2 weeks old ..each topped once..looking very different from each other..just wondered if they were on flowering scheduleView attachment 4587095View attachment 4587096


Yours will probably start showing signs soon


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> I’m not an expert or anything but I believe ( I really don’t have a clue) that gps strains are first crosses of strains, there is no back crossing, cubing or whatever breeders do to get more stable genetics and more similar characteristics in seeds. So I think in these first crosses there isn’t much similarities or stability between the seeds but there’s for sure chance to find gold and you find something the breeder may have chosen to breed out that you may like? But maybe that’s why the seeds look so different idk just my opinion and I really don’t know


I expected some differences...I am hunting for a gmo leaner.. I have never grown a strictly male..I have grown trannies not *on purpose..but the kind you find when you really break it up with those premature nuts.. lots of'em


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 6, 2020)

What is this bull shit take this shit the fuck down


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 6, 2020)

Really? I’m black and I’ll appreciate if take this shit down your being a real clown right now black or white


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 6, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I expected some differences...I am hunting for a gmo leaner.. I have never grown a strictly male..I have grown trannies not *on purpose..but the kind you find when you really break it up with those premature nuts.. lots of'em


Yeah everything they sell is an F1 and that’s why they’re marketed towards pheno hunters. You will definitely get a bunch of exquisite chemdog leaners growing these crosses out, and lots of other cool things too. In all the Wild West crosses I’ve grown to the point of flowering, I’ve gotten two big yielding chem phenos, and the rest have taken more after the mothers. The sky master is the best example so far. One female is a massive stardawg leaner that smells like citrus cleaner and the other one is an alien OG leaner that smells like straight up pine. As for the n bombs, it don’t matter if there’s an “a” or an “er” at the end it’s pretty fucking tasteless, especially now, but I’m not gonna argue with anyone about it.


----------



## randallb (Jun 6, 2020)

It's a movie clip........don't be so dramatic


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 6, 2020)

randallb said:


> It's a movie clip........don't be so dramatic


Derp derp


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 6, 2020)

randallb said:


> It's a movie clip........don't be so dramatic


Dramatic times bro wake up


----------



## randallb (Jun 6, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Dramatic times bro wake up


Oh.......... play it for what it's worth then


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 6, 2020)

Anyway, purple Larry at the tail end of week six. Getting excited about both of these. I haven’t given up entirely on the second clone and I think it may survive. The clone that did survive has started growing and I hope that it ends up being the pheno from the first pic. Gotta look into why my clones are getting stressed but I think it’s heat.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 6, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah everything they sell is an F1 and that’s why they’re marketed towards pheno hunters. You will definitely get a bunch of exquisite chemdog leaners growing these crosses out, and lots of other cool things too. In all the Wild West crosses I’ve grown to the point of flowering, I’ve gotten two big yielding chem phenos, and the rest have taken more after the mothers. The sky master is the best example so far. One female is a massive stardawg leaner that smells like citrus cleaner and the other one is an alien OG leaner that smells like straight up pine. As for the n bombs, it don’t matter if there’s an “a” or an “er” at the end it’s pretty fucking tasteless, especially now, but I’m not gonna argue with anyone about it.


Yeah I'm hoping for a gmo male for pollen..I'm chucking it on some cheese ..I wanna make some stinky girls..


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 6, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Anyway, purple Larry at the tail end of week six. Getting excited about both of these. I haven’t given up entirely on the second clone and I think it may survive. The clone that did survive has started growing and I hope that it ends up being the pheno from the first pic. Gotta look into why my clones are getting stressed but I think it’s heat.
> 
> View attachment 4587538View attachment 4587539


Lookin good man. 

So what type of pets do you have?...lol  Need to build your self a hepa filter.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here is my jelly pie that I monster cropped. Excited to see what it will do this summer


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Lookin good man.
> 
> So what type of pets do you have?...lol  Need to build your self a hepa filter.


3 dogs lol. I know. Plucking dog hairs off buds is a blast. I’m thinking about just putting some more prefilter on the intake ports of the tent. I have one in the intake for my carbon filter. For some reason the dogs absolutely love the grow room and I have to keep the door open to keep it cool.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Here is my jelly pie that I monster cropped. Excited to see what it View attachment 4587966will do this summer


Hell yeah. I’m scroggin some snake oil clones outdoors this summer. Made a thread in outdoor about it. Gonna be an order of magnitude better than the whack nirvana gear I did out there last year.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

Also have this purple canyon I threw outdoors because she’s super slow in veg. She’s getting pretty big. I was originally thinking the stakes would be enough but I’m gonna have to throw some fencing over this one too.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Hell yeah. I’m scroggin some snake oil clones outdoors this summer. Made a thread in outdoor about it. Gonna be an order of magnitude better than the whack nirvana gear I did out there last year.
> 
> View attachment 4588293


Yeah I have 2 jelly pies... one was a flowering clone, 1 is a normal clone

Then I have maverick (goji x stardawg) out there too! I'm super excited to see what they will all do!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jun 7, 2020)

Hey y'all I have some dream catcher in flower.. 2 weeks in .. do u all think I should super crop to keep canopy more even? Or should I be fine with lollipoping? Thanks guy and gals.. I'm new to growing appreciate the help...


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Hey y'all I have some dream catcher in flower.. 2 weeks in .. do u all think I should super crop to keep canopy more even? Or should I be fine with lollipoping? Thanks guy and gals.. I'm new to growing appreciate the help...


Can't really tell how developed your flowers are from your pics. Once they start flowering hard you don't wanna mess with 'em.
You should even out the canopy before flower. Unless your running out of vertical space, just let her go.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

So what do y’all think? This bodega female? No pistils but that sure looks calyx shaped. I want to get the females into 1 gallons soon so they’ll have more space to spread their roots. There’s one other that looks this developed. The rest are too ambiguous still.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

You really love to get a jump on things. Space is @ a premium, I get it. To early for me to call. I think you need another tent. lol
Alternate branching is a good sign.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> So what do y’all think? This bodega female? No pistils but that sure looks calyx shaped. I want to get the females into 1 gallons soon so they’ll have more space to spread their roots. There’s one other that looks this developed. The rest are too ambiguous still.
> View attachment 4588508


Looks female but I prefer to wait for a pistil to show to call it.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jun 7, 2020)

Looks female to me males tend to be little dots...


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 7, 2020)

Can't remember where I learned this trick, but I cut one of the first branches in veg, then stick it in a cup of distilled h20 w/ alum foil and sex the branch in 2 weeks. keep them out of direct light. Saves a ton of time for reg seeds if you're tossing males.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks female but I prefer to wait for a pistil to show to call it.


That’s what I think too. I don’t see any need to do anything. More asking out of curiosity and to improve my understanding of the plant. Don’t want my curiosity to come across as impatience. 



HighHitter said:


> You really love to get a jump on things. Space is @ a premium, I get it. To early for me to call. I think you need another tent. lol
> Alternate branching is a good sign.


I love to get a jump on things and know as much as possible about things. I’m still relatively new to this and want to have the best info. Still a little unsure of certain things and sometimes I try to add extra theory to make up for lack of experience, if that makes any sense. I have 3 tents and no more space for a fourth, unfortunately.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s what I think too. I don’t see any need to do anything. More asking out of curiosity and to improve my understanding of the plant. Don’t want my curiosity to come across as impatience.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to get a jump on things and know as much as possible about things. I’m still relatively new to this and want to have the best info. Still a little unsure of certain things and sometimes I try to add extra theory to make up for lack of experience, if that makes any sense. I have 3 tents and no more space for a fourth, unfortunately.


WOW, 3 tents, I'm jealous! I always wait for pistols/balls as eso said. You don't want to go down that road again. Knowledge is great, patience is a virtue. I am interested in that alum. foil thing, never heard of that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

Yeah a 3x3 for veg, another one for flowering, and a 2x2 for clones and seedlings. I only recently put this together, after more than a year of cutting corners. A year ago I was like every other noob trying to reinvent the fucking wheel as cheaply as possible, you know doing the exact same shit that makes me facepalm now when I see other noobs doing it. I really only started investing in tents and good LEDs at the beginning of this year because I realized there’s only one way to do it right. Now I’ve got all the good equipment but just lack experience. One day I may actually get good at this and stop fucking up at critical points, like culling and harvesting too soon.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah a 3x3 for veg, another one for flowering, and a 2x2 for clones and seedlings. I only recently put this together, after more than a year of cutting corners. A year ago I was like every other noob trying to reinvent the fucking wheel as cheaply as possible, you know doing the exact same shit that makes me facepalm now when I see other noobs doing it. I really only started investing in tents and good LEDs at the beginning of this year because I realized there’s only one way to do it right. Now I’ve got all the good equipment but just lack experience. One day I may actually get good at this and stop fucking up at critical points, like culling and harvesting too soon.


You should give yourself a pat on the back man. You've got the experience. Sure there are little nuances, problems might arise where you need to pick someone else 's brain, but the one thing no one else can teach you is PATIENCE. You have to acquire that on your own, Grasshopper.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 7, 2020)

My guess would be that (she) is female. If it was mine, I would be giving it favorable treatment but still waiting for the pistils. Probably only a few days away.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> You should give yourself a pat on the back man. You've got the experience. Sure there are little nuances, problems might arise where you need to pick someone else 's brain, but the one thing no one else can teach you is PATIENCE. You have to acquire that on your own, Grasshopper.


I’m getting there. Hasn’t been so much a lack of patience as a lack of perspective and understanding. Things are starting to get rewarding and the patience and dedication so far have paid off, even with a few mistakes. Tomahawk and sky master at day 29. Loving how frosty they’re both getting. Don’t want to screw up and cut these early. Last time I chopped when most of the trichomes were cloudy but I think if I had waited another week the buds would have been way denser.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Dont just go off trichs. Wait till you get that look were it looks like you could pluck a nug off and smoke it. Sugar leaves are yellowing and tips pointing up almost curling. Ripe


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Trichs swell as well I've noticed over the years.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 7, 2020)

Purple cake doing good! Love the mycos!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 7, 2020)

Nice. I use a mycorrhizal inoculant in my soil too. Always been a fan of that stuff. That’s a great description of how to know when a bud is ripe. There’s a lot of info out there that makes it more complicated than it needs to I guess.

Anyway I just snagged a pack of city slicker for their 30% off sale. Hopefully that one does better than the ice cream punch.


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 8, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Purple cake doing good! Love the mycos!View attachment 4588974


You ever get any algae issues using those clear cups? I used them my last grow and my roots turned green. I guess it was an algae from the light getting to the roots. Went back to the red solo cups so the roots could be in total darkness and it seemed to solve the problem.


----------



## domino7 (Jun 8, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> Can't remember where I learned this trick, but I cut one of the first branches in veg, then stick it in a cup of distilled h20 w/ alum foil and sex the branch in 2 weeks. keep them out of direct light. Saves a ton of time for reg seeds if you're tossing males.


I've been doing that for years, minus the foil and distilled water. I just drop them in a cup of tap water


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 8, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> East Coast Stardawg Pheno#1
> (About a week to go)
> View attachment 4585739
> 
> ...


Dusted a few GMOozy buds with GG4 pollen. For some reason GG4 was the easiest out of the strains to get lots of nanners and pollen but I hope that doesn't mean more hermies.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

The chem pie is starting to look better. They looked like shit a week ago. Hopefully one of these is female. This strain has been troublesome for others, no? Guess they look fine now but can’t ignore that 4/10 germ rate.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

domino7 said:


> I've been doing that for years, minus the foil and distilled water. I just drop them in a cup of tap water


So the idea is basically to cut off a single branch and trigger it instead of flipping the whole plant? That’s cool. I put two bodegas that I think are female in one gallon bags with some granular nutes. No pistils yet but I’m confident enough in these two to transplant and number them.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The chem pie is starting to look better. They looked like shit a week ago. Hopefully one of these is female. This strain has been troublesome for others, no? Guess they look fine now but can’t ignore that 4/10 germ rate.
> View attachment 4589695View attachment 4589694


You are burning the shit out of your plants. If you germed in that same soil it would be 100% why you had bad germ rates.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are burning the shit out of your plants. If you germed in that same soil it would be 100% why you had bad germ rates.


What makes you say that? I start in PH buffered rockwool cubes, and I haven’t fed them once.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2020)

Burnt tips, clawing, whorled leaves, lockout of mobile nutrients evidenced by deficiencies. Check your pH too. I see it in your medium and large plants.

EDIT: forgot to add Rockwool cube is probably contributing to this. You can see your bigger plants growing out of the yuckface and acclimating to the nutes but your starters are very bad.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Burnt tips, clawing, whorled leaves, lockout of mobile nutrients evidenced by deficiencies. Check your pH too. I see it in your medium and large plants.


I’d like to know more about what I’m doing wrong. Seriously I’m not being sarcastic I would rather my mistakes be pointed out right away so they don’t keep causing me trouble. I post my shit on here for feedback on what I can do better, not any sort of flexing bullshit. I recycle, compost, and amend my soil but don’t do any sort of concentrated nutes in veg unless I get a deficiency. I lower the PH of my water to 6 - 6.5 every single time. I’ve suspected something is off in veg though because of the occasional plant yellowing, although burned tips are extremely rare. Anyway I dunno how to check the soil PH because I never water enough for runoff, but I don’t know what could jack it up besides the bone meal and chicken manure that goes into my soil occasionally. I only water when the soil dries out completely too, and finally, I’ve never had plants do that with the curled leaves, not to mention that bad a germ rate. The rockwool usually works perfectly. But I’ll reiterate. When those plants looked so shitty in the first pic, I had never fed them and had just recently transplanted them into the pots. They started looking shitty when I planted the rockwool cubes in the really small square plants. Maybe that had something to do with it but I’d love some more info on maintaining soil PH and keeping that from happening. Last time I had a plant that looked weird it was a bodega and someone identified the problem as a P deficiency. I’m scared of over feeding and not good at identifying deficiencies, and that’s probably the main problem.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jun 8, 2020)

Purple Chem, Texas Butter, Stardawg coming along nicely.

A couple of them are in pretty desperate need for a transplant tho , haven’t been able to find more grow bags anywhere nearby but I think I found them so will try tomorrow. They should recover , kinda worried about one of the stardawg , it started to just droop and look sick today, roots have busted through the bottom of container and are now trying to take hold in another plant’s container. If I don’t get grow bags for it by tomorrow early I think it’s a wrap for that guy/girl. 

Other than that things are good mostly. All smell really nice so far in veg. The large Texas Butter reeks like gas already so I hope that one a girl as well as one of the Stardawgs that is noticeably louder than the others. Topped a few of them this week, looks like they recovering nicely, debating on second top/fim or not when they’re able to.

Second pic is the one TB that str8 stanks.
Peace y’all


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 8, 2020)

Square pots? Cani


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’d like to know more about what I’m doing wrong. Seriously I’m not being sarcastic I would rather my mistakes be pointed out right away so they don’t keep causing me trouble. I post my shit on here for feedback on what I can do better, not any sort of flexing bullshit. I recycle, compost, and amend my soil but don’t do any sort of concentrated nutes in veg unless I get a deficiency. I lower the PH of my water to 6 - 6.5 every single time. I’ve suspected something is off in veg though because of the occasional plant yellowing, although burned tips are extremely rare. Anyway I dunno how to check the soil PH because I never water enough for runoff, but I don’t know what could jack it up besides the bone meal and chicken manure that goes into my soil occasionally. I only water when the soil dries out completely too, and finally, I’ve never had plants do that with the curled leaves, not to mention that bad a germ rate. The rockwool usually works perfectly. But I’ll reiterate. When those plants looked so shitty in the first pic, I had never fed them and had just recently transplanted them into the pots. They started looking shitty when I planted the rockwool cubes in the really small square plants. Maybe that had something to do with it but I’d love some more info on maintaining soil PH and keeping that from happening. Last time I had a plant that looked weird it was a bodega and someone identified the problem as a P deficiency. I’m scared of over feeding and not good at identifying deficiencies, and that’s probably the main problem.


Square pots? Cannabis likes round pots! lol
Seriously though, that chicken shit is HOT, unless well composted


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’d like to know more about what I’m doing wrong. Seriously I’m not being sarcastic I would rather my mistakes be pointed out right away so they don’t keep causing me trouble. I recycle, compost, and amend my soil but don’t do any sort of concentrated nutes in veg unless I get a deficiency. I lower the PH of my water to 6 - 6.5 every single time. I’ve suspected something is off in veg though because of the occasional plant yellowing, although burned tips are extremely rare. Anyway I dunno how to check the soil PH because I never water enough for runoff, but I don’t know what could jack it up besides the bone meal and *chicken manure* that goes into my soil occasionally. I only water when the soil dries out completely too, and finally, I’ve never had plants do that with the curled leaves, not to mention that bad a germ rate. The rockwool usually works perfectly. But I’ll reiterate. When those plants looked so shitty in the first pic, I had never fed them and had just recently transplanted them into the pots. They started looking shitty when I planted the rockwool cubes in the really small square plants. Maybe that had something to do with it but I’d love some more info on maintaining soil PH and keeping that from happening. Last time I had a plant that looked weird it was a bodega and someone identified the problem as a P deficiency. I’m scared of over feeding and not good at identifying deficiencies, and that’s probably the main problem.


Never use poultry manure in organics. The reason being is that is very, very, hot. This is why turkey and chicken manure/concentrates are so cheap...farmers tend to not like it.

No need to ever go below 6.3 ph in soil and a solid 6.5 should deliver everything. Drastic shifts are never good no matter medium but doesn't hurt to slowly drift up and down. Soil should be easy though. You add water only. You definitely have everything I listed before. You must figure it why, but Chicken manure is definitely a good place to start. pH control in soil is all about lime, even watering, and sending your soil off for lab analysis is damn easy these days you can do it on amazon and get graphs and all sorts of shit. I moved on to rdwc though so my memory is not as sharp as it was when doing it day in and day out.

If you want consistent results you need a consistent mix/medium. I never found good luck with recycling, but nailed it with fresh batches every damn time for many many years.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

HighHitter said:


> Square pots? Cani
> 
> Square pots? Cannabis likes round pots! lol
> Seriously though, that children shit is HOT, unless well composted


I usually like to let it cook for a full month before I put plants in it, but I might have added a little too much to it. Yeah a little too much chicken manure does seem like a neat and simple explanation. I’ve noticed that once I size up to 1 gallon or bigger pots they get healthier. I did transplant two of my bodegas today and they were pretty rootbound. That can’t be helping the rest of them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Never use poultry manure in organics. The reason being is that is very, very, hot. This is why turkey and chicken manure/concentrates are so cheap...farmers tend to not like it.
> 
> No need to ever go below 6.3 ph in soil and a solid 6.5 should deliver everything. Drastic shifts are never good no matter medium but doesn't hurt to slowly drift up and down. Soil should be easy though. You add water only. You definitely have everything I listed before. You must figure it why, but Chicken manure is definitely a good place to start. pH control in soil is all about lime, even watering, and sending your soil off for lab analysis is damn easy these days you can do it on amazon and get graphs and all sorts of shit. I moved on to rdwc though so my memory is not as sharp as it was when doing it day in and day out.
> 
> If you want consistent results you need a consistent mix/medium.


Much appreciated. Seriously. Anything I can do to make my plants happier is worth it. Never thought about using lime because everything is so alkaline out here already. So looks like I need to replace the chicken manure with something else. I hear good things about worm castings. You’re spot on about why I used the chicken manure. It’s cheap.

That soil recipe looks absolutely killer. Way more involved but worth doing right and I’m getting on that right away.


----------



## HighHitter (Jun 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Much appreciated. Seriously. Anything I can do to make my plants happier is worth it. Never thought about using lime because everything is so alkaline out here already. So looks like I need to replace the chicken manure with something else. I hear good things about worm castings. You’re spot on about why I used the chicken manure. It’s cheap.
> 
> That soil recipe looks absolutely killer. Way more involved but worth doing right and I’m getting on that right away.


Man, you can go broke buying all that stuff. I use 60% FFOF (its got all the goodies in there) 15% peat, 15% perlite, 10% worm castings.
Throw in a handful of Espoma or/Dr. Earth and your done. Once a week, water w/Real Growers Recharge, seaweed, molasses.
Plenty of videos on you tube/how to build and feed a living soil
Flip me a Bodega Bud, we'll call it even. lol


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> You ever get any algae issues using those clear cups? I used them my last grow and my roots turned green. I guess it was an algae from the light getting to the roots. Went back to the red solo cups so the roots could be in total darkness and it seemed to solve the problem.


No problem so far. I dont keep them in there long but this time around they might cause I'm waiting 4 weeks on flowering tent to free up. Does algae hurt them anyway? Guess I can bust the gorilla tape out.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Much appreciated. Seriously. Anything I can do to make my plants happier is worth it. Never thought about using lime because everything is so alkaline out here already. So looks like I need to replace the chicken manure with something else. I hear good things about worm castings. You’re spot on about why I used the chicken manure. It’s cheap.
> 
> That soil recipe looks absolutely killer. Way more involved but worth doing right and I’m getting on that right away.


Natures living soil.com or build a soil are some thoughts.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Pro mix at menards is cheap


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 8, 2020)

Tlarss said:


> You ever get any algae issues using those clear cups? I used them my last grow and my roots turned green. I guess it was an algae from the light getting to the roots. Went back to the red solo cups so the roots could be in total darkness and it seemed to solve the problem.


Did a lil reading algea doesnt hurt but if way too much it will block had exchanges in soil


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 8, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Did a lil reading algea doesnt hurt but if way too much it will block had exchanges in soil


Gas exchanges sry


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Much appreciated. Seriously. Anything I can do to make my plants happier is worth it. Never thought about using lime because everything is so alkaline out here already. So looks like I need to replace the chicken manure with something else. I hear good things about worm castings. You’re spot on about why I used the chicken manure. It’s cheap.
> 
> That soil recipe looks absolutely killer. Way more involved but worth doing right and I’m getting on that right away.


Do you have a PH pen or meter? I just got one and has completely changed the way I do the PH on my waterings now. I also had issues with sickly looking plants, now everything is thriving after I worked out my PH problems.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 9, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Do you have a PH pen or meter? I just got one and has completely changed the way I do the PH on my waterings now. I also had issues with sickly looking plants, now everything is thriving after I worked out my PH problems.


I do, but I haven’t gotten around to calibrating it yet. I’ve just been using the green indicator stuff.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2020)

In ROLS for a long time and haven’t checked PH much since.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 9, 2020)

Ph is the most under rated variable to maintain, imo.

This chart is great info. Take that chart and the knowledge that pH affects nutrient uptake and you can see why pH is so important. 

There are pH pens for soil available and you can also check your runoff and compare that with your baseline water pH.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Ph is the most under rated variable to maintain, imo.
> 
> This chart is great info. Take that chart and the knowledge that pH affects nutrient uptake and you can see why pH is so important.
> 
> There are pH pens for soil available and you can also check your runoff and compare that with your baseline water pH.


I agree, and it doesn't help when so many growers tell new growers that maintaining pH in soil grows is not necessary. While it may not be necessary in many situations, it is in some, and I still think it is important for new growers to understand this, and the fact that using water that is way off will deplete the buffers in the soil at a faster rate.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 9, 2020)

I’ve always felt PH is important especially in my alkaline environment so I always adjust PH before I water. I have one of those probes that supposedly reads PH, moisture, and something else in the soil, but I’m not convinced of the PH probe accuracy. Haven’t used it in close to a year. The actual PH pen I have looks more legit but I haven’t calibrated it. I’ve never watered enough for there to be runoff out the bottom of the pot. Is this also a mistake?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve always felt PH is important especially in my alkaline environment so I always adjust PH before I water. I have one of those probes that supposedly reads PH, moisture, and something else in the soil, but I’m not convinced of the PH probe accuracy. Haven’t used it in close to a year. The actual PH pen I have looks more legit but I haven’t calibrated it. I’ve never watered enough for there to be runoff out the bottom of the pot. Is this also a mistake?


My wife uses those soil probes in all her house plants and they are only good for measuring moisture. The pH meters in them are so inaccurate they are useless.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 9, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> My wife uses those soil probes in all her house plants and they are only good for measuring moisture. The pH meters in them are so inaccurate they are useless.


That’s what I figured. Thanks for confirming. I didn’t think that something I got at Lowe’s for 10 bucks could accurately measure soil PH


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2020)

Minnow dealer test kit


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jun 9, 2020)

I just notched


TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve always felt PH is important especially in my alkaline environment so I always adjust PH before I water. I have one of those probes that supposedly reads PH, moisture, and something else in the soil, but I’m not convinced of the PH probe accuracy. Haven’t used it in close to a year. The actual PH pen I have looks more legit but I haven’t calibrated it. I’ve never watered enough for there to be runoff out the bottom of the pot. Is this also a mistake?


I noticed you said Rockwool cubes, not sure what you buffer the pH to but I recently had to use those for cuttings and they're now labelled to pH to 5.5, if you only went to 6.3 or so that could account for the poor performance initially.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 9, 2020)

Couldn't help myself-got another pack of the Purple MAC attack. Phenomenal smoke. Pheno-hunt is on, boys!


----------



## k0rps (Jun 9, 2020)

Purple crunch @ 5 weeks flower


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 9, 2020)

Mr.Estrain said:


> I just notched
> 
> I noticed you said Rockwool cubes, not sure what you buffer the pH to but I recently had to use those for cuttings and they're now labelled to pH to 5.5, if you only went to 6.3 or so that could account for the poor performance initially.


My understanding has always been that rockwool cubes are pretty alkaline and that they need to soak in PH 6 ish water for 30 minutes. Maybe I should go lower in the future but once again that chem pie is the only one I’ve had a shitty germination rate with. Every other pack I’ve popped at least 8/10 have germinated. Last pack was the cookie crunch. Germinated it exactly the same way and 10/10 sprouted. 8/10 on the bodega. Before that I was only doing half packs and consistently got either 5/5 or 4/5, so the same ratio is at work here. The chem pie has been somewhat of an aberration, but I’m only slightly out of total noob territory and it could be that it’s just less tolerant to my bullshit.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 9, 2020)

I've never had a problem with rockwool cubes. I clone with them but when I go too soil I do tear away some of it that roots aren't in mainly top part. I've always transitioned into coco with them. But I always ph ph ph ph ph and so on 
Even in soil watering. I dont test runoff much cause I'm doing it right up top for coco and its prepped.
Organic soil I just do the same and the lime/amendments keeps it in check


----------



## Chuckle_berry (Jun 10, 2020)

Sorry guys but there is 2228 pages and i can read them all.

Im looking for a seed company that has very very good genetics, of absolute fire.
Google search bought me here.
What are peoples opinions moving forwards as i see some people have had issues.

Im trying to find a few keepers for the next couple of years. That is not barneys or rqs or that kind of market. I Want something good with phenos exclusive to myself


----------



## Werp (Jun 10, 2020)

"I Want something good with phenos exclusive to myself"
That's pretty vague, You need to get a little more specific as to what type of high you like etc.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 10, 2020)

Crappy pics, I need a bigger tent, but here's my Purple MAC at 15 days into flower:

I flowered at ~16" and she's right at 36" now. Having to pinch the stems to make sure she doesn't grow into the light. Packed in a 3x3 with a Russian Snow from Vision Seeds that's just as big as she is. She could damn near fill this tent by herself... Here's a lower flower:

Whats the smells you guys are getting off this one?


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 10, 2020)

Rain dance is so frosty at 5 weeks


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 10, 2020)

@santacruztodd
What was the smells you got off your Purple MAC(s)? I was congested last night when I went to check on mine. She's only 15 days into flower so not reeking at all yet but I could swear when I opened the tent I got a big whiff of just some straight nasty smell, offensively bad, I can't even pinpoint it. It's not catpiss or dogshit type, maybe baby diaper/puke or something? idk, was not pleasant at all, offensive enough I'd cut her down now if that's what she's gonna smell/taste like  . Hoping I was just getting a whiff of the litter box in the other room or something  I checked this morning but still couldn't really smell anything.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 10, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> @santacruztodd
> What was the smells you got off your Purple MAC(s)? I was congested last night when I went to check on mine. She's only 15 days into flower so not reeking at all yet but I could swear when I opened the tent I got a big whiff of just some straight nasty smell, offensively bad, I can't even pinpoint it. It's not catpiss or dogshit type, maybe baby diaper/puke or something? idk, was not pleasant at all, offensive enough I'd cut her down now if that's what she's gonna smell/taste like  . Hoping I was just getting a whiff of the litter box in the other room or something  I checked this morning but still couldn't really smell anything.


I had a pure power plant by nirvana seeds back like 12 years ago. Smelled like green baby shit, so nasty, but it actually had a nice honeycomb cereal taste to it.

One of my faves from back then so dont discredit that foul funk.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 10, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a pure power plant by nirvana seeds back like 12 years ago. Smelled like green baby shit, so nasty, but it actually had a nice honeycomb cereal taste to it.
> 
> One of my faves from back then so dont discredit that foul funk.


I had some strain before that was a cookies cross, IIRC, that smelled like baby vomit. It tasted and smoked fine but grinding it was dry heave worthy.


----------



## Chuckle_berry (Jun 10, 2020)

Werp said:


> "I Want something good with phenos exclusive to myself"
> That's pretty vague, You need to get a little more specific as to what type of high you like etc.


Most deffinately couchlock, i like lemon orange terpes something fruity , not into the dessert types like gelato or cookies ect, 
The lemondawg caught my eye, but im just looking for good genuine genetics to work with next, these things take time. I have been with sensi seeds skunk1, white label white widow ,and sensi's sensi skunk. Its been a good blast i finished off with 30 nl5xhaze but tbh only 2 phenos were any good and not as amazing as i had hoped


----------



## Chuckle_berry (Jun 10, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> Crappy pics, I need a bigger tent, but here's my Purple MAC at 15 days into flower:
> View attachment 4591419
> I flowered at ~16" and she's right at 36" now. Having to pinch the stems to make sure she doesn't grow into the light. Packed in a 3x3 with a Russian Snow from Vision Seeds that's just as big as she is. She could damn near fill this tent by herself... Here's a lower flower:
> View attachment 4591422
> Whats the smells you guys are getting off this one?


Looking really good are you running a journal for them ?
That strain has caught my eye. Are they all uniformed? And without nuts ? Lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 10, 2020)

@Chuckle_berry they have some good offerings for reasonably cheap, and they’re all F1s and marketed towards pheno hunters. They usually ship fast too. I’ve only been growing for a little over a year and still have a lot to learn, but I’m really happy with the quality of about 90% of the phenos I’ve found. Only gotten a couple with really undesirable traits. It all looks more or less like this. Check out the tomahawk if you like couchlock and citrus terps.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 10, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> @santacruztodd
> What was the smells you got off your Purple MAC(s)? I was congested last night when I went to check on mine. She's only 15 days into flower so not reeking at all yet but I could swear when I opened the tent I got a big whiff of just some straight nasty smell, offensively bad, I can't even pinpoint it. It's not catpiss or dogshit type, maybe baby diaper/puke or something? idk, was not pleasant at all, offensive enough I'd cut her down now if that's what she's gonna smell/taste like  . Hoping I was just getting a whiff of the litter box in the other room or something  I checked this morning but still couldn't really smell anything.





HolyAngel said:


> @santacruztodd
> What was the smells you got off your Purple MAC(s)? I was congested last night when I went to check on mine. She's only 15 days into flower so not reeking at all yet but I could swear when I opened the tent I got a big whiff of just some straight nasty smell, offensively bad, I can't even pinpoint it. It's not catpiss or dogshit type, maybe baby diaper/puke or something? idk, was not pleasant at all, offensive enough I'd cut her down now if that's what she's gonna smell/taste like  . Hoping I was just getting a whiff of the litter box in the other room or something  I checked this morning but still couldn't really smell anything.


I would have to say that the smell, while growing, was light grape/vanilla. Of course, I may have a different pheno from yours. Once dry, the flavor is much the same-a lot of the grandaddy purps came through on mine, so you have that grape initial taste, and then the expansion and vanilla indica. Overall grade A+ weed, some loser friends of mine have said it's the best I have produced.


----------



## Werp (Jun 10, 2020)

Chuckle_berry said:


> Most deffinately couchlock, i like lemon orange terpes something fruity , not into the dessert types like gelato or cookies ect,
> The lemondawg caught my eye, but im just looking for good genuine genetics to work with next, these things take time. I have been with sensi seeds skunk1, white label white widow ,and sensi's sensi skunk. Its been a good blast i finished off with 30 nl5xhaze but tbh only 2 phenos were any good and not as amazing as i had hoped


I know useful seeds sells blackened oranges, bag of oranges x black domina....His seeds are feminized and very reasonably priced. James bean seed co sells them.


----------



## wierdly (Jun 11, 2020)

Purple Punch S1s in my Mailbox after 42 days on the mail truck, GPS did their part. This one is on the USPS. Times are tough. Mail is slow. Be patient fellow bean buyers, if you pay they will come.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 11, 2020)

Purple Mac (Day 62)


East Coast Stardawg(2 dif phenos side by side)


GMOozy


----------



## emepher (Jun 11, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Pro mix at menards is cheap


I used to get good results from Pro-Mix actually, especially with a little added perlite. I found it to be cheap and easy and Menard's always has it. Then I decided since it was mostly inert anyway I might as well try something completely inert. So I tried perlite with a little vermiculite, in a recirc drip hempy SOG setup first, because I wanted something clean and simple that I could mostly automate. That worked well, but I moved on to straight perlite (first GPS run soon, hopefully!) because the verm was unnecessary.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 11, 2020)

Got some selfie seeds off 2 choice City Slickers last year. Here is a bushy S1 that I started indoors in a 15 gallon eventually will go to 20-25 gallon. Other pics are of the mother last year. CS is good smoke-fairly dense and pretty to look at. Tastes great and has a quick, told-you-so face melt. Some of my loser friends stop at one hit.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 11, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Purple Mac (Day 62)
> View attachment 4592382
> 
> View attachment 4592384
> ...


You are in for a real treat  Purple Mac is my new favorite.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 11, 2020)

emepher said:


> I used to get good results from Pro-Mix actually, especially with a little added perlite. I found it to be cheap and easy and Menard's always has it. Then I decided since it was mostly inert anyway I might as well try something completely inert. So I tried perlite with a little vermiculite, in a recirc drip hempy SOG setup first, because I wanted something clean and simple that I could mostly automate. That worked well, but I moved on to straight perlite (first GPS run soon, hopefully!) because the verm was unnecessary.


You ever try coco?


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 12, 2020)

Another day, another tray
GMO Kush


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 12, 2020)

My jelly pie is starting to explode in growth ...they seem to be really happy


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> And what's with the punch? I could care less about either cut. Yeah poor me,my twinkle tarts hits just as hard as either of those cuts and tastes like blackberry ice cream so I guess I lose.


Punch and Mac are both pretty weak imo.


----------



## deno (Jun 13, 2020)

Snake Oil!


----------



## deno (Jun 13, 2020)

Last year I planted Jelly Pie, and got only 2 females out of 11. I kept a male around for the two females to get seeds. Here are the F2s in my garden. Only four weeks ago we had three days of hard freeze. 5/6 females. Starting to smell skunky already.


----------



## randallb (Jun 13, 2020)

deno said:


> Last year I planted Jelly Pie, and got only 2 females out of 11. I kept a male around for the two females to get seeds. Here are the F2s in my garden. Only four weeks ago we had three days of hard freeze. 5/6 females. Starting to smell skunky already.View attachment 4594272


well played!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 13, 2020)

Well this is a bummer...every cola on one of my Banana Orange Daiquiri plants is throwing dicks out.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 13, 2020)

Ok, so I’ve never had this many nanners before, so forgive me if this is a stupid question...how risky is it to leave it in there with the other 3 plants? I personally don’t give a shit if that one plant self pollinates but would be more on board with culling this plant if it were a big risk of heavily pollinating the other plants. I’ve had one grow where every plant was heavily seeded, but that was from an actual herm with balls. Am I correct in thinking nanners don’t release as much pollen as full on pollen sacs? Or am I just telling myself that to feel better about not wanting to cull this plant?


----------



## AlienAthena (Jun 13, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Ok, so I’ve never had this many nanners before, so forgive me if this is a stupid question...how risky is it to leave it in there with the other 3 plants? I personally don’t give a shit if that one plant self pollinates but would be more on board with culling this plant if it were a big risk of heavily pollinating the other plants. I’ve had one grow where every plant was heavily seeded, but that was from an actual herm with balls. Am I correct in thinking nanners don’t release as much pollen as full on pollen sacs? Or am I just telling myself that to feel better about not wanting to cull this plant?


One viable pollen sac could pollinate tat plant and you’re saying they’re on every cola so I would chop if you have other plants. My B.O.D. went full hermie on me with balls so double check.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 13, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> One viable pollen sac could pollinate tat plant and you’re saying they’re on every cola so I would chop if you have other plants. My B.O.D. went full hermie on me with balls so double check.


Yeah, I think I just need to come to terms and cull that plant.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 13, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> One viable pollen sac could pollinate tat plant and you’re saying they’re on every cola so I would chop if you have other plants. My B.O.D. went full hermie on me with balls so double check.


B.O.D.....bag of dix ?....I kid


----------



## randallb (Jun 13, 2020)

Cull that shit......one spent sac will do the whole tent. Save the three.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 14, 2020)

randallb said:


> Cull that shit......one spent sac will do the whole tent. Save the three.


Crazy how other breeders get destroyed for having a messed up line go out that is unstable.

It's honestly getting stupid how many of GPS fem line has this many herms.
Maybe go back to just doing regs.

Didn't Heisen make a video of himself pissing on one of Gus plants because he sold untested herm crap at one point?


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Crazy how other breeders get destroyed for having a messed up line go out that is unstable.
> 
> It's honestly getting stupid how many of GPS fem line has this many herms.
> Maybe go back to just doing regs.
> ...


As long as it keeps selling, unstable stuff will continue to be sold. Its just a assembly line, churn it out and sell volume. There is a reason this thread went from the most active on the site to what it is today.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 14, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> As long as it keeps selling, unstable stuff will continue to be sold. Its just a assembly line, churn it out and sell volume. There is a reason this thread went from the most active on the site to what it is today.


It went that way because Gu is a dummy that made a non growing troll his new breeder. How you let the enemy take over your business is beyond insane. Scratch that not breeder he's more of a copycat hack.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 14, 2020)

Genetics question please.....so a S1 appears to be a female crossed with a clone of that female that has been forced to a male. What is the correct term for a seed that is acquired from a female plant that throws out maybe 1 male pollen sac that results in s seed or two on the plant? Is it still S1? Is it as desirable or less so than a traditional S1? Thank you for your insight!!!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 14, 2020)

AlienAthena said:


> One viable pollen sac could pollinate tat plant and you’re saying they’re on every cola so I would chop if you have other plants. My B.O.D. went full hermie on me with balls so double check.


I just went through the whole plant, along with the other 3, and this one is definitely the only one that has any. None of the plants have pollen sacs, so I'm at least good in that department. This one plant has stamens on the very top cluster of the tallest colas, and each of those seems to have a single cluster of 3-4 stamens, but none of the bud clusters below those have any stamens. All the stamens were still greenish yellow, and none had any pollen on them, so I just went through every cola and was able to pluck each cluster off with some fine tipped tweezers. This plant is easy to access so I'm going to just check on it every day and hope none come back. If they keep coming back then I'm going to cull the plant. I just can't get myself to cull it yet...even though I know I might regret that.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 14, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Genetics question please.....so a S1 appears to be a female crossed with a clone of that female that has been forced to a male. What is the correct term for a seed that is acquired from a female plant that throws out maybe 1 male pollen sac that results in s seed or two on the plant? Is it still S1? Is it as desirable or less so than a traditional S1? Thank you for your insight!!!


Hermie is what it's called


----------



## durbanblue (Jun 14, 2020)

Burn it with fire.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 14, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I just went through the whole plant, along with the other 3, and this one is definitely the only one that has any. None of the plants have pollen sacs, so I'm at least good in that department. This one plant has stamens on the very top cluster of the tallest colas, and each of those seems to have a single cluster of 3-4 stamens, but none of the bud clusters below those have any stamens. All the stamens were still greenish yellow, and none had any pollen on them, so I just went through every cola and was able to pluck each cluster off with some fine tipped tweezers. This plant is easy to access so I'm going to just check on it every day and hope none come back. If they keep coming back then I'm going to cull the plant. I just can't get myself to cull it yet...even though I know I might regret that.


Anthers is the name of the pollen sac. Your not seeing any?


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 14, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Hermie is what it's called


I can see how one pollen sac would be hermaphroditic, but I doubt you would call the entire plant a hermaphrodite?


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Anthers is the name of the pollen sac. Your not seeing any?


Bear with me, because I’m not sure if I’m using the correct terminology. I always thought the “banana” was the stamen and the anthers are the part of the stamen that actually secrete the pollen. Is that correct? 
This was one of the most fully developed clusters. The majority of the others were still pretty light green in color, and smaller in size, but I didn’t see any pollen on any of them or on the pistils surrounding them.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 14, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Ok, so I’ve never had this many nanners before, so forgive me if this is a stupid question...how risky is it to leave it in there with the other 3 plants? I personally don’t give a shit if that one plant self pollinates but would be more on board with culling this plant if it were a big risk of heavily pollinating the other plants. I’ve had one grow where every plant was heavily seeded, but that was from an actual herm with balls. Am I correct in thinking nanners don’t release as much pollen as full on pollen sacs? Or am I just telling myself that to feel better about not wanting to cull this plant?


Cull that immediately there is no savin that shit man. Anytime a plant shows nanners that early and that profusely is just a doomed plant.


----------



## Werp (Jun 14, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Bear with me, because I’m not sure if I’m using the correct terminology. I always thought the “banana” was the stamen and the anthers are the part of the stamen that actually secrete the pollen. Is that correct?
> This was one of the most fully developed clusters. The majority of the others were still pretty light green in color, and smaller in size, but I didn’t see any pollen on any of them or on the pistils surrounding them.
> 
> View attachment 4595350


If you have a place you can stick it outside to reveg and flower out and press it for rosin.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Crazy how other breeders get destroyed for having a messed up line go out that is unstable.
> 
> It's honestly getting stupid how many of GPS fem line has this many herms.
> Maybe go back to just doing regs.
> ...


Hahah I was like I'm going to check out the greenpoint seed sub since I haven't in a while. I also have several pack just sitting there. Guess things haven't improved...lol


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m here to give a smoke report. So let me start by saying I was hooked on wedding cake since it was probably the sexiest plant in my garden that I decided to completely forgot about the east coast star dawgs so once I ran through my wedding cake I decided to give it a shot and smoke some because I wasn’t crazy impressed Due to WC. So the other day I took my first drag and let me say bravo shit is right on target !! Overall fucking 10!

Just have to say in my experience GU and his team have given me consistent service and I’m saying this for those who are on the sidelines.

I never got any nanners But let me add some strains could be more prone to herm so this is where it could be grower error.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jun 14, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> I’m here to give a smoke report. So let me start by saying I was hooked on wedding cake since it was probably the sexiest plant in my garden that I decided to completely forgot about the east coast star dawgs so once I ran through my wedding cake I decided to give it a shot and smoke some because I wasn’t crazy impressed Due to WC. So the other day I took my first drag and let me say bravo shit is right on target !! Overall fucking 10!
> 
> Just have to say in my experience GU and his team have given me consistent service and I’m saying this for those who are on the sidelines.


Nice dude, I fucking love wedding cake myself, grew a wedding cake cross and to this day still the best plant i have grown, here its is. Not greenpoint though-


----------



## Jdog666 (Jun 15, 2020)

Update to my post from ages ago - my original pack never touched down, but GPS sent out another one, which actually did show up a few days ago.

The woman I spoke to on the phone was pretty pleasant, and mentioned that a handful of orders (I think she said it was around 30, but my memory is shoddy and it might've been way more) "got lost", and that they were basically just waiting for people to reach out so that they could make it right. Perhaps an interesting way of dealing with that sort of thing, but I appreciated the honesty.

I originally grabbed Cake 'n' Chem and Purple Dream, but the latter was out of stock when they re-shipped, so they sent me Grape Punch instead. Haven't seen much talk about the Grape Punch, so I'm pretty intrigued.

I've lurked in this thread for ages, and have seen a lot of the ups & downs, but at the least, it seems GPS is on-point as far as customer service goes.

Gonna get something popped as soon as I can make up my mind as to which strain I want to run first. The Cake looks like it'll be a killer, but the Grape Punch definitely has my interest as well


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 15, 2020)

FYI - I haven't found a single nanner in any of my fems. I've grown 3 purple crash and 2 wedding nights with no nanners. I have a GMOozy in veg right now too. I think all of my packs are from the first harvest of seeds. I bought a few and the rest were testers.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 15, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> I never got any nanners But let me add some strains could be more prone to herm so this is where it could be grower error.


While I'm open to the idea that it is possible that I could've done something to stress them into throwing dicks, this is the first plant I've had that has thrown dicks, and it threw a ton of them out. The plants in my current grow all got lollipopped at the same time, and to the same extent, so I don't think that was the cause. The only thing that I think could have caused it, if it isn't a genetic issue, would be that I tilted my lights a couple of weeks ago to get them a little closer to the shorter front plants so they were the same distance away as the taller plants I have in the back, but the other plant I have in the front isn't throwing dicks and the one that is doesn't look like it's stressed at all. I grow primarily all fem seeds and the only herms I've had in the past have been actual hermaphrodites with full on pollen sacs. I guess I won't really know if it is the seed genetics, or not, until I grow out some more of that strain.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 15, 2020)

serious question here, not trolling. I assume the quality of the reversal spray/method/how it's applied/etc will effect the stability of the seeds. Is this correct? So each batch of spray (CS, STS, etc) can have a different outcome? Thanks for the info


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> serious question here, not trolling. I assume the quality of the reversal spray/method/how it's applied/etc will effect the stability of the seeds. Is this correct? So each batch of spray (CS, STS, etc) can have a different outcome? Thanks for the info


I dont think so. CS and STS are both just supplying silver which in turn block the hormone that triggers female flowers. The plant then produces male flowers.

That doesn't effect seeds or the viability. Or at least not to my knowledge. 

This process doesnt herm the plants or cause their offspring to herm either.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jun 15, 2020)

Weill i had a decent haul from my 5 plants this last round. 2 Eaglescouts (both super frosty) one Hickock Haze, one Chinook Haze, and one Fullmoon Fever (super frosty and crazy terps). Thezes were pretty leafy and a pain to trim, but still pretty dank!


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 15, 2020)

Purple punch s1 getting close at 62 days. I’ve found some really nice plants in these s1 packs.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Most of those seeds will herm or throw nanners because of the shitty grow conditions in which they are made. I see a video where plants was fully seeded but the bottom half was dead. So yea that’s the reason


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Look at those half dead ass seeded plants and wonder why growers are having problems.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

Seeds plants dont became hermie due to the way the seeded mother plant was grown. 

How would that make sense?

Genetics determines whether a plant will end up throwing intersex flowers.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Look at those half dead ass seeded plants and wonder why growers are having problems.


Yeah, those plant look rough!


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Seeds plants dont became hermie due to the way the seeded mother plant was grown.
> 
> How would that make sense?
> 
> Genetics determines whether a plant will end up throwing intersex flowers.


I think the point @growster_23 is making is more about questioning the competency of a breeder when their plants look that bad.


----------



## gwheels (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Are you captain save a breeder or a botanist? Because last I check it all plays a part. If a mother plant which is carrying seeds stresses out you don’t think that plays a roll in the offspring?


You let a plant go longer than normal to get mature seeds. Otherwise you get those pale and white shitty seeds as a majority and a few tiger stripes.

You let them go past when they do the fade if you want the seeds to be nice.

I am not a botanist I just smoke a lot of weed.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

gwheels said:


> You let a plant go longer than normal to get mature seeds. Otherwise you get those pale and white shitty seeds as a majority and a few tiger stripes.
> 
> You let them go past when they do the fade if you want the seeds to be nice.
> 
> I am not a botanist I just smoke a lot of weed.


It’s obvious you’re not a grower or botanist. Those plants is in early flower Captain save a Breeder. Do you know the difference between fading and dead leaves? Google it and hit me back. Sober up first


----------



## Hkev (Jun 15, 2020)

Any assclown should know by now unless they’ve been busy pounding sand that it takes 8 weeks after introducing pollin to the female plant to produce healthy mature seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Are you captain save a breeder or a botanist? Because last I check it all plays a part. If a mother plant which is carrying seeds stresses out you don’t think that plays a roll in the offspring?


No, not when it comes to whether or not a plant will herm out.

I get that you dont like Gu or Heisen but false statements aren't the answer.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hkev said:


> Any assclown should know by now unless they’ve been busy pounding sand that it takes 8 weeks after introducing pollin to the female plant to produce healthy mature seeds.


Yo heisen any ass clown that’s been pounding the sand knows to keep their females healthy for better results with seeds. Maybe spend more time in your grow room and less on RIU and you’ll get better results.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> I think the point @growster_23 is making is more about questioning the competency of a breeder when their plants look that bad.


No he's not.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, not when it comes to whether or not a plant will herm out.
> 
> I get that you dont like Gu or Heisen but false statements aren't the answer.


I get that you’re a ass kisser bro but long as I’m not ragging on your mediocre gear sit this one out champ. Do he give you a discount on advertising all the ass kissing you doing?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> I get that you’re a ass kisser bro but long as I’m not ragging on your mediocre gear sit this one out champ. Do he give you a discount on advertising all the ass kissing you doing?


Cool story, ask greenpoint how many packs I bought.

When people say the condition of the mom plant creates hermied in the offspring I call bullshit.

Nothing to do with greenpoint or Heisen.

And what could you say about my gear to offend me? Results speak for themselves, I ain't gotta defend that for shit.


----------



## growster_23 (Jun 15, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cool story, ask greenpoint how many packs I bought.
> 
> When people say the condition of the mom plant creates hermied in the offspring I call bullshit.
> 
> ...


Bro stop spending time trying to correct me and try and sell some of those mediocre seeds. I never asked for your opinion and could careless about your opinion. Matter fact since you so worried got teach him how to keep his room clean and plants alive!!!


----------



## Hkev (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> Bro stop spending time trying to correct me and try and sell some of those mediocre seeds. I never asked for your opinion and could careless about your opinion. Matter fact since you so worried got teach him how to keep his room clean and plants alive!!!


What's ironic is that you sound jus like heisendouche
Calling people "captain save a breeder" & "ass kisser's" 
Tryin to dog others gear
You might wanna look around or ask someone 
Eso is a great grower & a pretty cool mf'er
You ass clown


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 15, 2020)

Bubby'sndalab said:


> Nah you didnt get to my feels yet
> & 2nd fuck you fuck boi
> Let's see your grow or your gear
> I'll be your huckleberry


I don't think he grows


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 15, 2020)

Another day and another shit show in this thread, never fails   


Day 21 - Russian Snow from Vision Seeds on the left, Purple MAC from Greenpoint Seeds on the right. Flowered these girls at 16" and they're now 37" and 42" respectively. Sitting under 360w(at the wall) of R-Specs from HLG in a 3x3.


----------



## k0rps (Jun 15, 2020)

More drama = more saless!
Good job growster ~ way to get this thread going again


----------



## k0rps (Jun 15, 2020)

Purple crunch going on wk 6


----------



## domino7 (Jun 15, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> I originally grabbed Cake 'n' Chem and Purple Dream, but the latter was out of stock when they re-shipped, so they sent me Grape Punch instead. Haven't seen much talk about the Grape Punch, so I'm pretty intrigued.
> 
> I've lurked in this thread for ages, and have seen a lot of the ups & downs, but at the least, it seems GPS is on-point as far as customer service goes.
> 
> Gonna get something popped as soon as I can make up my mind as to which strain I want to run first. The Cake looks like it'll be a killer, but the Grape Punch definitely has my interest as well


 I just finished growing 6 of the purple punch. I got at least two phenos. One of them smelled like grape crush, the soda, in flower, and is delicious when smoked. I wish I had taken clones. As I was smoking the first joint, I went to their site and ordered another pack lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 15, 2020)

Y'all know that is Vato so just continue to ignore his non growing self.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 15, 2020)

I had no idea people got so passionate about breeders. I feel like I posted a picture of an iPhone in an Android forum.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 15, 2020)

growster_23 said:


> keep chucking your mids and stay outta my mix


Idk if mids is an accurate description


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 15, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Yeah, those plant look rough!


But they produce some fire plants with quality phenos to be found


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 16, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> But they produce some fire plants with quality phenos to be found
> View attachment 4596577View attachment 4596578View attachment 4596579


I never argued that and I never said anything negative about the plants. The 4 plants I have growing now very nice looking plants and they smell amazing already. I just brought up that one of them has a ton of stamens on the top of the colas and the shit storm started.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 16, 2020)

So that nasty f**king smell I thought was coming from the Purple MAC, yeah that was definitely coming from my Russian Snow(AK47xWhite Widow) instead, gotta be widow leaning, she smells like rotting sweaty something. I can't pin it. 

Still a little early to tell on the Purple MAC but I think she's got a grapey/vanilla scent going on. 5-6 weeks to go!


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 16, 2020)

Eagle Scout looking really nice. 62 days flower. 

Plants are going a little longer then usual this run. I don’t know why...?? Was thinking maybe it’s my environment being a touch warmer then usual because it’s the summer... IVe run 8 purple punch s1s and this is my 6th Eagle Scout female. They’ve all finished before 65 days....this run my 2 purple punch’s and an Eagle Scout are looking like they’ll go close to 80 days...any ideas on why they could be taking so much longer this run?


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 16, 2020)

@Tlarss Maybe got a light stuck on a bit longer than the rest or something? if not and nothing else has changed in the grow other than heat then I'd say its probably the heat then although could just be those particular pheno's. Is it getting over 83F in there?

Edit: I'm running this whole grow at 13off/11on and hit first flowers about a week sooner than last run, could try that.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 16, 2020)

Got the second pack of Purple Mac today. Seeds look crazy good-


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 16, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> While I'm open to the idea that it is possible that I could've done something to stress them into throwing dicks, this is the first plant I've had that has thrown dicks, and it threw a ton of them out. The plants in my current grow all got lollipopped at the same time, and to the same extent, so I don't think that was the cause. The only thing that I think could have caused it, if it isn't a genetic issue, would be that I tilted my lights a couple of weeks ago to get them a little closer to the shorter front plants so they were the same distance away as the taller plants I have in the back, but the other plant I have in the front isn't throwing dicks and the one that is doesn't look like it's stressed at all. I grow primarily all fem seeds and the only herms I've had in the past have been actual hermaphrodites with full on pollen sacs. I guess I won't really know if it is the seed genetics, or not, until I grow out some more of that strain.


Yea bro some are easily prone to herm don’t have another run maybe change ppm, nutes, temps etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Snowback (Jun 16, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Got the second pack of Purple Mac today. Seeds look crazy good-View attachment 4597446View attachment 4597446


I have a pack of their wedding cake / purple punch cross and they are almost textbook perfection-looking seeds.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 17, 2020)

My Hickok Haze #2 curing out smelling like multiple spices and herbs, wonderful and she is louder every day. Gooey and semi-dense longish buds, powerful grins and body lifting feeling, hits like a Haze! As advertised, lots of variation. Mine don’t look different than each other but smells and potency definitely are. And it’s fun to Grow!


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Well this is a bummer...every cola on one of my Banana Orange Daiquiri plants is throwing dicks out.
> View attachment 4594397


I had a early herm issue with one plant out of the three Banana Orange Daiquiri plants that I had started. I ditched it early into flower. The other two plants turned out well. Medium yielding strain with a burnt transmission fluid smell and a strong orange peel taste.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 17, 2020)

J.James said:


> I had a early herm issue with one plant out of the three Banana Orange Daiquiri plants that I had started. I ditched it early into flower. The other two plants turned out well.
> 
> View attachment 4597765
> 
> View attachment 4597766


Yeah, the other one I have going looks great so far. I've been checking on the one I plucked all the stamens off of every day. None have started coming back yet, and the plant hasn't seemed to have been stressed from me plucking them, so I'm just going to keep her going and will check her daily. I was expecting to at least see some pistils brown and recede from me plucking the stamens with tweezers but they still look normal so far.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jun 17, 2020)

yeah seems everyone got a couple hermies out of the Bannana Orange Daquiri's, like 20th person I've seen say it and none of the reports I saw had any light leaks or extra stress to cause it.

I have like 6 packs of GPS to try but that's not one of them lol. Zero issues with the Purple MAC at least so far, half way through the 4th week.


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2020)

HolyAngel said:


> yeah seems everyone got a couple hermies out of the Bannana Orange Daquiri's, like 20th person I've seen say it and none of the reports I saw had any light leaks or extra stress to cause it.
> 
> I have like 6 packs of GPS to try but that's not one of them lol. Zero issues with the Purple MAC at least so far, half way through the 4th week.


Sometimes the genetics just don't mix well, The BOD I think falls in that category. Greenpoint has a lot of crosses to choose from that have a similar terpene profile to the BOD like the *Fruit Punch* or *Chem Daiquiri*. Ether would be a good substitute for anyone who was interested in the BOD.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 17, 2020)

I think GU needs to bring back some freebies some generosity goes a long way brotha


----------



## J.James (Jun 17, 2020)

Elsembrador said:


> I think GU needs to bring back some freebies some generosity goes a long way brotha


I have gotten 4 packs of completely free seeds from Greenpoint over the past 18 months. Bison's Breath, Banana Orange Daiquiri, Western Grail and Motor Punch. Best to follow Greenpoint and @Gu~ on Instagram for tester release dates. Also, Heisen just did 18 crosses he released for free over at chuckersparadise.com. H. choose over 20 people to send out 4 crosses of their choosing from the list. Just got to be at the right places at the right times.


----------



## Elsembrador (Jun 17, 2020)

J.James said:


> I have gotten 4 packs of completely free seeds from Greenpoint over the past 18 months. Bison's Breath, Banana Orange Daiquiri, Western Grail and Motor Punch. Best to follow Greenpoint and @Gu~ on Instagram for tester release dates. Also, Heisen just did 18 crosses he released for free over at chuckersparadise.com. H. choose over 20 people to send out 4 crosses of their choosing from the list. Just got to be at the right places at the right times.


Got it I appreciate the intel


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 18, 2020)

deno said:


> Last year I planted Jelly Pie, and got only 2 females out of 11. I kept a male around for the two females to get seeds. Here are the F2s in my garden. Only four weeks ago we had three days of hard freeze. 5/6 females. Starting to smell skunky already.View attachment 4594272


This is my monster cropped jelly pie I'm growing outdoors. I didnt have very good luck either. One good keeper. I made some seeds for a later date as well. Yours look very happy and healthy!


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 18, 2020)

Bison Breath is on the breakfast menu- bon appetite!


----------



## main cola (Jun 18, 2020)

Weeding Night


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 19, 2020)

main cola said:


> Weeding Night View attachment 4599072View attachment 4599073


Which strain? Purp city.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 19, 2020)

Banana Orange Daiquiri on Week 5 of Flower


Topanga Wedding on Week 5 of Flower


----------



## main cola (Jun 19, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Which strain? Purp city.


Weeding Night


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 19, 2020)

main cola said:


> Weeding Night


Is it actually called "WEEDing Night" and not "Wedding Night"? If so, then that's pretty funny.


----------



## main cola (Jun 19, 2020)

TreeFarmerCharlie said:


> Is it actually called "WEEDing Night" and not "Wedding Night"? If so, then that's pretty funny.


That's just what i call it ..It is actually Wedding night


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 19, 2020)

Have to say, customer service is great. Had almost a whole pack of males and 2 that didn't germ so the lady in customer service decided to replace my pack with something else


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Jun 19, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Have to say, customer service is great. Had almost a whole pack of males and 2 that didn't germ so the lady in customer service decided to replace my pack with something else


Jeanne was great to me, too. I had a pack of Cherry Wine regs that had issues and she sent me out another reg pack of my choice to make up for it.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 19, 2020)

Just got my seeds from the music sale .Shipping was pretty fast. Popping one of each banana punch, purple cookies, and oil slick fems.


----------



## main cola (Jun 20, 2020)

I'm pretty sure this is Topanga canyon
she has some rock hard buds and the top got a little light bleached but that's okay


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 20, 2020)

main cola said:


> I'm pretty sure this is Topanga canyon
> she has some rock hard buds and the top got a little light bleached but that's okayView attachment 4600679View attachment 4600681View attachment 4600682


That's a yielder. What kind of light do you use?


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 20, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm known for hating.
> 
> Funny how having an opinion is hating.
> 
> ...


Runtz is the new big thing, altho I hear it's the real deal. Mac has kinda dropped a notch or five.


----------



## main cola (Jun 20, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> That's a yielder. What kind of light do you use?


A friend of mine that owned a Hydro store wanted me to try out this LED light ..it's just an overpriced one ..I'm giving it back to him and sticking with my Quantum boards..here's a pic of the back of the led


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 21, 2020)

main cola said:


> A friend of mine that owned a Hydro store wanted me to try out this LED light ..it's just an overpriced one ..I'm giving it back to him and sticking with my Quantum boards..here's a pic of the back of the led View attachment 4601003


The test unit was probably brighter than your quantum boards. 
Bleached tips are usually caused by very bright LEDs that are too close. 
(Some have lenses that focus light.)
Never seen it with HID.


----------



## the real mccoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Bleached tips are not new to LEDs.


----------



## hillbill (Jun 22, 2020)

the real mccoy said:


> Bleached tips are not new to LEDs.


Especially focused blue LEDs with lots of energy being close. Some called them “hash tips”.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 22, 2020)

Haven’t had much new to post lately. Purple Larry still isn’t ready to come down but getting closer. The buds on one pheno just keep getting heavier. They’re at about 8 weeks. No purple on either of them, and the pheno with the big buds is finicky. She’s got some leaf spots that look like a deficiency but the buds don’t seem to be affected. I’m not feeding her any more this late in the game.


Tomahawk is starting to look and smell extremely promising. Smells like this one is very heavy on the sour dubble in the GG4. Just a strong sour berry smell. This one and the big yielding sky master are probably the only two that will make the cut. I need to start getting rid of some stuff. 


Figured out what was going on with my stuff in veg too. Turns out everything was just rootbound and transplanting more or less corrected the issue. Of the 8 bodegas I started with, 5 grew balls, one has developed pistils, and two are still unclear. The bushy one in front is the confirmed female, but I’m really hoping the lanky stardawg leaner in the back ends up being female too. The structure is perfect.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 22, 2020)

Hey all! New around here. I also am growing some Greenpoint Seeds! Currently have 2 Purple Crash and 3 GMO Punch in flower. Had 3 Purple Crash but one really hermed out so I killed it early on. The other PC's I've plucked a few sacs from but so far so good. Nothing up top. GMO's I've had like less than 6 on 3 plants. Same deal nothing up top. They will be in week 6 on Wedneday 6/24. How do they look? Super frosty! Just wondering if bud will get any bigger?! First grow ever.
I also ordered some more Greenpoint Seeds. Got Oil Slick, Purple Mac, Gorilla Punch, Purple Bananna Cookies, Grape Punch. Purple Cake!
I have another 2 GMO and 1 PC in Veg to see if the herm was my fault or the plants! 
Sorry if photos are bad!


----------



## led1k (Jun 22, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Hey all! New around here. I also am growing some Greenpoint Seeds! Currently have 2 Purple Crash and 3 GMO Punch in flower. Had 3 Purple Crash but one really hermed out so I killed it early on. The other PC's I've plucked a few sacs from but so far so good. Nothing up top. GMO's I've had like less than 6 on 3 plants. Same deal nothing up top. They will be in week 6 on Wedneday 6/24. How do they look? Super frosty! Just wondering if bud will get any bigger?! First grow ever.
> I also ordered some more Greenpoint Seeds. Got Oil Slick, Purple Mac, Gorilla Punch, Purple Bananna Cookies, Grape Punch. Purple Cake!
> I have another 2 GMO and 1 PC in Veg to see if the herm was my fault or the plants!
> Sorry if photos are bad!


Try pics w/o the blurple light on and get close-ups like  *TerrapinBlazin *


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 22, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Hey all! New around here. I also am growing some Greenpoint Seeds! Currently have 2 Purple Crash and 3 GMO Punch in flower. Had 3 Purple Crash but one really hermed out so I killed it early on. The other PC's I've plucked a few sacs from but so far so good. Nothing up top. GMO's I've had like less than 6 on 3 plants. Same deal nothing up top. They will be in week 6 on Wedneday 6/24. How do they look? Super frosty! Just wondering if bud will get any bigger?! First grow ever.
> I also ordered some more Greenpoint Seeds. Got Oil Slick, Purple Mac, Gorilla Punch, Purple Bananna Cookies, Grape Punch. Purple Cake!
> I have another 2 GMO and 1 PC in Veg to see if the herm was my fault or the plants!
> Sorry if photos are bad!


Turn lights off and use camera flash. With some light behind you.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Turn lights off and use camera flash. With some light behind you.


That's sex scene mode..don't play..


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Haven’t had much new to post lately. Purple Larry still isn’t ready to come down but getting closer. The buds on one pheno just keep getting heavier. They’re at about 8 weeks. No purple on either of them, and the pheno with the big buds is finicky. She’s got some leaf spots that look like a deficiency but the buds don’t seem to be affected. I’m not feeding her any more this late in the game.
> View attachment 4602669View attachment 4602670
> 
> Tomahawk is starting to look and smell extremely promising. Smells like this one is very heavy on the sour dubble in the GG4. Just a strong sour berry smell. This one and the big yielding sky master are probably the only two that will make the cut. I need to start getting rid of some stuff.
> ...


Looks like bug damage.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Hey all! New around here. I also am growing some Greenpoint Seeds! Currently have 2 Purple Crash and 3 GMO Punch in flower. Had 3 Purple Crash but one really hermed out so I killed it early on. The other PC's I've plucked a few sacs from but so far so good. Nothing up top. GMO's I've had like less than 6 on 3 plants. Same deal nothing up top. They will be in week 6 on Wedneday 6/24. How do they look? Super frosty! Just wondering if bud will get any bigger?! First grow ever.
> I also ordered some more Greenpoint Seeds. Got Oil Slick, Purple Mac, Gorilla Punch, Purple Bananna Cookies, Grape Punch. Purple Cake!
> I have another 2 GMO and 1 PC in Veg to see if the herm was my fault or the plants!
> Sorry if photos are bad!


Blurple pics don't matter


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Blurple pics don't matter


It does when he asks how his plants look and no one has any idea because of the lights...


----------



## MrToad69 (Jun 22, 2020)

I traded another grower for Greenpoint's Cherry Wine f2's (full pack original packaging) and
all of the females Hermied on me...I had three other strains in the same grow area with no issues.
I sent a note to Greenpoint and they blamed it on me..said the plants were stressed...which is the reason they hermie'd..BS
I poked around...and two other growers experienced the same issue with this strain..When I enquired about this with Greenpoint...they denied it..saying no one else has ever complained about this...
So...they offered me a discount coupon for my next purchase...lol..That's how the extent they are willing to back their beans...I told them to keep the coupon..goodwill down the drain!

** Honest question..Has anyone else had Greenpoint's gear Hermie on them?


If anyone is looking for similar beans...I guess I'll have a bunch to offer soon
as those Cherry Wine hermies pollinated the rest if my grow..
How's that for icing on the cake?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> It does when he asks how his plants look and no one has any idea because of the lights...


Over your head.. it's ok


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> I traded another grower for Greenpoint's Cherry Wine f2's (full pack original packaging) and
> all of the females Hermied on me...I had three other strains in the same grow area with no issues.
> I sent a note to Greenpoint and they blamed it on me..said the plants were stressed...which is the reason they hermie'd..BS
> I poked around...and two other growers experienced the same issue with this strain..When I enquired about this with Greenpoint...they denied it..saying no one else has ever complained about this...
> ...


Femmy seeds herm a lot, reg seeds herm sometimes. From every breeder. If you run enough you’ll notice. The fact that people are breeding unstable shit and almost no home grower has a perfect room for one reason or another contribute to this.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Over your head.. it's ok


Maybe try to make jokes that make sense lol. 

“Blurple pics don’t matter”

what’s the take there? raggin on dudes plants or...?


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Maybe try to make jokes that make sense lol.
> 
> “Blurple pics don’t matter”
> 
> what’s the take there? raggin on dudes plants or...?


Or..


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Or..


Oh I "missed" these >"


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Oh I "missed" these >"


I have no idea wtf you’re trying to say. You need to learn how to Make more sense when you’re trying to make jokes. Lol


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Looks like bug damage.


Nah, no bug damage here. Plants are crazy healty, just wondering if the nugs would get bigger lol


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> I have no idea wtf you’re trying to say. You need to learn how to Make more sense when you’re trying to make jokes. Lol


You got it..lil buddy..just for you..I will try my damnedest


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 22, 2020)

I water them today, so I'll take some more lighting photos. Noted, I'm not worried about the "health" of the plant. They are fine. I'm just wondering how much fatter the nugs are gonna get!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> You got it..lil buddy..just for you..I will try my damnedest


Check out your reaction score...you should do it because it looks like for every three posts you make, one makes enough sense for someone to react....so not just for me.

when someone posts pictures of plants and asks for opinions on how they’re doing(especially newer growers) I don’t really see the purpose in “the pictures don’t matter” as a response to someone who is trying to help another grower out is all.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 22, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Check out your reaction score...you should do it because it looks like for every three posts you make, one makes enough sense for someone to react....so not just for me.
> 
> when someone posts pictures of plants and asks for opinions on how they’re doing(especially newer growers) I don’t really see the purpose in “the pictures don’t matter” as a response to someone who is trying to help another grower out is all.


Holy fuck this got discombobulated...I forefiet..okay friend ?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Holy fuck this got discombobulated...I forefiet..okay friend ?


Lol,


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 23, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> That's sex scene mode..don't play..


Fuck it dont. You must have shitty camera or old.


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Check out your reaction score...you should do it because it looks like for every three posts you make, one makes enough sense for someone to react....so not just for me.
> 
> when someone posts pictures of plants and asks for opinions on how they’re doing(especially newer growers) I don’t really see the purpose in “the pictures don’t matter” as a response to someone who is trying to help another grower out is all.





kmog33 said:


> Maybe try to make jokes that make sense lol.
> 
> “Blurple pics don’t matter”
> 
> what’s the take there? raggin on dudes plants or...?


I'm pretty sure he using a play on BLM.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 23, 2020)

kmog33 said:


> Looks like bug damage.


Interesting. Like fly shit? There are some little gnats or fruit flies or something in there that I can’t get rid of, but I’ve never noticed them doing any damage. Would love to make them leave.


----------



## MrToad69 (Jun 23, 2020)

Kmog..
I disagree..
If you buy Fem'd seed from a breeder who knows what they're doing...the likelihood of fem's decreases dramatically...

As said, I have 3 other strains with that cherry wine and thise plants are as pleased as punch..

Greenpoint's response was a disappointment...all about the money with little concern for the customer or their reputation...


----------



## nc208 (Jun 23, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Kmog..
> I disagree..
> If you buy Fem'd seed from a breeder who knows what they're doing...the likelihood of fem's decreases dramatically...
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity but how do you breed a natural trait out of weed? All cannabis contains hermaphrodite DNA in itself so it can create a seed when a male is missing for survival.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 23, 2020)

MrToad69 said:


> Kmog..
> I disagree..
> If you buy Fem'd seed from a breeder who knows what they're doing...the likelihood of fem's decreases dramatically...
> 
> ...


I had the same experience with the cherry wine f2’s mid-late flower and got my crop dusted. I have also talked to others who had the same experience and if you even look on their website they show a pic of a very young hermi in the reviews which is weird cause it has 5 stars next to it

what I took from this was a few things
Not a lot of breeders make stable high CBD strains
F2’s are definitely going to give you a higher chance of an undesirable trait like this

I had never had a plant hermi like this before, the buds were engulfed with little flowers. I typically find them on lower branches

I am surprised they are Selling the Cherry wine f2s still but for 30$ that is still a good deal. I just wish I knew the risk before ruining my crop with it

At least they gave you a discount code!
Has anyone here had a good run with the cherry wine f2’s??


----------



## potroastV2 (Jun 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Out of curiosity but how do you breed a natural trait out of weed? All cannabis contains hermaphrodite DNA in itself so it can create a seed when a male is missing for survival.



No, "all cannabis" does not contain the hermy trait. What you're talking about is an environmental reaction to flowering without being pollinated. That reaction has nothing to do with being a hermy.

When a plant produces some pollen sacks late in flowering, that is a result of its environment without males around. When a plant produces pollen sacks soon after flowers form, that is a plant that has the hermy trait, and should be binned immediately.


----------



## MrToad69 (Jun 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Out of curiosity but how do you breed a natural trait out of weed? All cannabis contains hermaphrodite DNA in itself so it can create a seed when a male is missing for survival.


Plants hermie as a defense mechanism to insure that the species lives on.

I've heard of breeders exposing their plants to all sort of crazy things...irregular light cycles, higher uv radiation, pH variation, nutrients etc...with the intention of eliminating those that are
most sensitive and prone to hermie...

You'll never be able to eliminate the potential of being hermie...but you can certainly reduce the predisposition to females popping balls" if you look at them funny"


----------



## MrToad69 (Jun 23, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I had the same experience with the cherry wine f2’s mid-late flower and got my crop dusted. I have also talked to others who had the same experience and if you even look on their website they show a pic of a very young hermi in the reviews which is weird cause it has 5 stars next to it
> 
> what I took from this was a few things
> Not a lot of breeders make stable high CBD strains
> ...


In my chat with Greenpoint...people like you don't exist..no hermies there..
I'm guessing some reviews are selectively chosen..
I just figured thats what these boards are for..to share knowledge and create a bit of accountability.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 23, 2020)

Alright, took a few more photos. Didn't turn out like I was hoping. My hand shakes fairly bad from asthma meds. I did my best thou all! Side profile really make the blooms look bigger. Like I said I was just wondering if they will get any bigger! I'm gonna get some stakes to tie the branches too. The one Purple Crash is getting a little heavy.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 23, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Alright, took a few more photos. Didn't turn out like I was hoping. My hand shakes fairly bad from asthma meds. I did my best thou all! Side profile really make the blooms look bigger. Like I said I was just wondering if they will get any bigger! I'm gonna get some stakes to tie the branches too. The one Purple Crash is getting a little heavy.


Oh yea dude they will get bigger. It's just a slow process.


----------



## nc208 (Jun 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> No, "all cannabis" does not contain the hermy trait. What you're talking about is an environmental reaction to flowering without being pollinated. That reaction has nothing to do with being a hermy.
> 
> When a plant produces some pollen sacks late in flowering, that is a result of its environment without males around. When a plant produces pollen sacks soon after flowers form, that is a plant that has the hermy trait, and should be binned immediately.


Hmm so what I am misunderstanding is how do you differentiate between what could be a "natural" hermie versus an environmental induced hermie? i.e. Light leaks, high temps etc. Are these the same type of hermie you consider? 
I'm trying to read up on Monoecious, Dioecious, and Gynodioecious plants and how Cannabis hermies fall into these categories because its not so simple to define.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 23, 2020)

TheBlackHand420 said:


> Oh yea dude they will get bigger. It's just a slow process.


Great! Thanks for the insight!!!


----------



## boybelue (Jun 23, 2020)

Would rodelization be considered a hermie trait?


----------



## boybelue (Jun 23, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Hey all! New around here. I also am growing some Greenpoint Seeds! Currently have 2 Purple Crash and 3 GMO Punch in flower. Had 3 Purple Crash but one really hermed out so I killed it early on. The other PC's I've plucked a few sacs from but so far so good. Nothing up top. GMO's I've had like less than 6 on 3 plants. Same deal nothing up top. They will be in week 6 on Wedneday 6/24. How do they look? Super frosty! Just wondering if bud will get any bigger?! First grow ever.
> I also ordered some more Greenpoint Seeds. Got Oil Slick, Purple Mac, Gorilla Punch, Purple Bananna Cookies, Grape Punch. Purple Cake!
> I have another 2 GMO and 1 PC in Veg to see if the herm was my fault or the plants!
> Sorry if photos are bad!


Good job for a first grow, I dought mine looked that good.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 23, 2020)

My jelly pies are killing it outdoors!


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jun 23, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> My jelly pies are killing it outdoors!View attachment 4604413View attachment 4604414


I wish I could grow outdoors like that.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 23, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Good job for a first grow, I dought mine looked that good.


Thanks man! I've def learned alot from my mistakes and patience LOL


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 23, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> My jelly pies are killing it outdoors!View attachment 4604413View attachment 4604414


Man, that looks KILLER. I stuck a Purple Crash outside, and it failed bad in the southern heat.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 23, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Man, that looks KILLER. I stuck a Purple Crash outside, and it failed bad in the southern heat.


Thank you and I'm sorry to hear that. We have pretty mild to cold temps here.


----------



## Turpman (Jun 23, 2020)

Nizza said:


> I had the same experience with the cherry wine f2’s mid-late flower and got my crop dusted. I have also talked to others who had the same experience and if you even look on their website they show a pic of a very young hermi in the reviews which is weird cause it has 5 stars next to it
> 
> what I took from this was a few things
> Not a lot of breeders make stable high CBD strains
> ...


I poped 3, 2 got early balls in the first few weeks. Pulled them. The 3rd didn't and it seems to be stable. I cloned it and it's in flower again. Fairly frosty and not much of a buz so it must be cbd high. I have decarbed some in coconut oil with a bit of sour bubba. So far testing seems to be good for pain and stiffness.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Hmm so what I am misunderstanding is how do you differentiate between what could be a "natural" hermie versus an environmental induced hermie? i.e. Light leaks, high temps etc. Are these the same type of hermie you consider?
> I'm trying to read up on Monoecious, Dioecious, and Gynodioecious plants and how Cannabis hermies fall into these categories because its not so simple to define.


Natural
Hermies are extremely rare. I think the gender parts are more separate than stress herms.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 24, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> My jelly pies are killing it outdoors!View attachment 4604413View attachment 4604414


wow those look killer. My outdoor purple canyon and snake oil seem quite happy. That purple canyon is funny. I threw her outside because she was growing slow as fuck. Now she’s as big as both snake oils combined with close to two months to go before they start flowering. Love that outdoor scrog action. I just threw the square of fencing over the purple canyon yesterday and had to really bend some branches.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> wow those look killer. My outdoor purple canyon and snake oil seem quite happy. That purple canyon is funny. I threw her outside because she was growing slow as fuck. Now she’s as big as both snake oils combined with close to two months to go before they start flowering. Love that outdoor scrog action. I just threw the square of fencing over the purple canyon yesterday and had to really bend some branches.
> 
> View attachment 4604609


Beautiful! Yeah once they get outside they expode!
I actually had to fim the tops of the jelly pies because they were trying to take off in the middle and there was no more room to bend them under the net and still give room for the undergrowth to come up. Definitely going to be a big producer! Cant wait to see the colors they will throw this fall with our cold temps we get here.

In a couple of weeks I will have to add the next layer of trellis netting for support or those branches will break. 

Looks like you are doing an awesome job! You will love the yield doing it that method!


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 24, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> My jelly pies are killing it outdoors!View attachment 4604413View attachment 4604414


Ganga gurl how you doing? Nice girls! I grew Jelly Pie a few years ago-strong smoke and tastes very nice as well. One hit weed for sure. Glad you found GPS-they blow doors on the shwank from Attitude.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 24, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Ganga gurl how you doing? Nice girls! I grew Jelly Pie a few years ago-strong smoke and tastes very nice as well. One hit weed for sure. Glad you found GPS-they blow doors on the shwank from Attitude.


Hey there! I'm doing great...I'm assuming the same for yourself?! I grew the mother plant indoors and I loved it! Glad i got clones! I bet she will purple up beautifully this fall! I'm expecting to get between 3 and 5 pounds off of her when she is finished. But I will be happy with 2.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 24, 2020)

This rain dance kinda got me stumped, over seven weeks and and showing milky and amber trics. The site said 70 to 80 but it looks like I might give It a couple more weeks, check it out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 24, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Beautiful! Yeah once they get outside they expode!
> I actually had to fim the tops of the jelly pies because they were trying to take off in the middle and there was no more room to bend them under the net and still give room for the undergrowth to come up. Definitely going to be a big producer! Cant wait to see the colors they will throw this fall with our cold temps we get here.
> 
> In a couple of weeks I will have to add the next layer of trellis netting for support or those branches will break.
> ...


I did an outdoor trellis last year and got a fantastic yield, but the strain just wasn’t very good. One pheno just tasted gross. This year I have much better gear outside, and only 3 plants instead of 7. The snake oil makes massive colas and I can’t wait to see what happens outside. I can’t wait to pop my jelly pie. I think that one is next, but I have to wait a while. I’ve been finding a lot of excellent indica leaners in these Wild West packs, and jelly pie seems like the best candidate to find another.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 24, 2020)

Speaking of which, indica (sour dub?) leaning tomahawk and indica leaning sky master both at tail end of week 7. Both of these were compact with wide fan leaves in veg and hardly stretched at all once flipped. I don’t know which one will be better yet. Both look like keepers. Don’t mind the dog hairs.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Speaking of which, indica (sour dub?) leaning tomahawk and indica leaning sky master both at tail end of week 7. Both of these were compact with wide fan leaves in veg and hardly stretched at all once flipped. I don’t know which one will be better yet. Both look like keepers. Don’t mind the dog hairs.
> View attachment 4605116View attachment 4605117


Nice...but.. I was gonna ask if you ever smoked hair...but , do you like smoking hair/s ?..I personally think it takes away from the enjoyment of flavor.. your pics are plenty ..but the hairs are too..do you just pick them out as you smoke ?


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 25, 2020)

Idk if I can posts a pic of my cross of the jelly pie...but if not someone can remove it I guess. 

Here is my jelly dream 4 weeks into flower. Jelly pie x blue dream. The blue dream mother was a super frosty strawberry smelling and tasting pheno. 

Week 3 then 4


----------



## gwheels (Jun 25, 2020)

Greenpoint Purple Punch. This is the 3rd or 4th round with a keeper. I think i have 4 more seeds and when i get room i will see if something even prettier is in there.

I have one in veg to get cuts from to keep her going.

I took a better pic just before i cut and put her in the dryer this morning. The fans are COATED in trichs. Amazing plant I want to keep running a very long time. I love the grape soda flavor like jones soda.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 25, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Nice...but.. I was gonna ask if you ever smoked hair...but , do you like smoking hair/s ?..I personally think it takes away from the enjoyment of flavor.. your pics are plenty ..but the hairs are too..do you just pick them out as you smoke ?


Yeah I pull them off when I trim. I need to get some kind of prefilter in my tent. I vacuum my house probably 4 times a week and it’s still an uphill battle. I didn’t mean for that to come across as “I don’t mind the dog hairs”, but rather “please disregard the dog hairs stuck to the buds, they will all be removed”


----------



## Nizza (Jun 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I pull them off when I trim. I need to get some kind of prefilter in my tent. I vacuum my house probably 4 times a week and it’s still an uphill battle.


wood floors? try moving the intake up off the floor. I am actually working on building a filter cabinet for maximum air flow. Once I am done recovering from surgery and get back to work I will give a DIY on how I build it.
Alot of people just stuff some filter material and use more port holes for the intake


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 25, 2020)

Nizza said:


> wood floors? try moving the intake up off the floor. I am actually working on building a filter cabinet for maximum air flow. Once I am done recovering from surgery and get back to work I will give a DIY on how I build it.
> Alot of people just stuff some filter material and use more port holes for the intake


Brick floors. I’ll probably just stuff some washable filter media in the lower ports of the tent. Two of my dogs are just obsessed with the grow room and like to take naps on the floor. I’d keep the door closed but keeping it open keeps the room cooler.


----------



## Nizza (Jun 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Brick floors. I’ll probably just stuff some washable filter media in the lower ports of the tent. Two of my dogs are just obsessed with the grow room and like to take naps on the floor. I’d keep the door closed but keeping it open keeps the room cooler.


maybe stuff a few filters into 6" or 8" 90's in the ports facing upwards. I bet the tent is vacuuming the dust and hair off the floor lol


----------



## JewelRunner (Jun 25, 2020)

Nizza said:


> maybe stuff a few filters into 6" or 8" 90's in the ports facing upwards. I bet the tent is vacuuming the dust and hair off the floor lol


Throw some pantyhos over the duct ends.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Brick floors. I’ll probably just stuff some washable filter media in the lower ports of the tent. Two of my dogs are just obsessed with the grow room and like to take naps on the floor. I’d keep the door closed but keeping it open keeps the room cooler.


Ac filters are cheap, I zip tie them on to the ducting and change them every couple of months.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 25, 2020)

35 clone scrog
6x6
GMOozy
East Coast Stardawg
Purple Mac
And 5 jw cut gg4s because I gotta run a few each time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2020)

What the hell is going on in that pic? ^^^^

35 plant scrog? Looks like cut plants hanging? Or am I tripping...


----------



## tommarijuana (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the hell is going on in that pic? ^^^^
> 
> 35 plant scrog? Looks like cut plants hanging? Or am I tripping...


Nah dude.. i'm going wtf over that pic as well


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the hell is going on in that pic? ^^^^
> 
> 35 plant scrog? Looks like cut plants hanging? Or am I tripping...


Do you Not have that many lights under your plants ? Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 25, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Do you Not have that many lights under your plants ? Lol


I thought maybe I had a stroke or something.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought maybe I had a stroke or something.


I thought the edibles still had me


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 25, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> 35 clone scrog
> 6x6
> GMOozy
> East Coast Stardawg
> ...


Dude your plants are upside down.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 25, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the hell is going on in that pic? ^^^^
> 
> 35 plant scrog? Looks like cut plants hanging? Or am I tripping...





tommarijuana said:


> Nah dude.. i'm going wtf over that pic as well





tkufoS said:


> Do you Not have that many lights under your plants ? Lol


Harvest day. Panorama pic makes everything weird.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jun 25, 2020)

Any harvest photos of Purple Mac from anyone? I'm super excited to grow this one, and plan on making a mother plant if I find a decent one.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2020)

Bounty Hunter day 40 of 12/12


----------



## Snowback (Jun 26, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Brick floors. I’ll probably just stuff some washable filter media in the lower ports of the tent. Two of my dogs are just obsessed with the grow room and like to take naps on the floor. I’d keep the door closed but keeping it open keeps the room cooler.


As a Rottweiler owner, allow me to suggest pond pump filter. You can buy 2 or 4 inch-thick "squares" of it from a pond shop. It lets air through really easy, takes forever to clog, is easy to clean or wash, and stops dog hair 100% (not pathogens though).


----------



## Nizza (Jun 26, 2020)

SwiSHa85 said:


> Harvest day. Panorama pic makes everything weird.


hahaha I love the glow in the dark stars !!!!!


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Jun 26, 2020)

Nizza said:


> hahaha I love the glow in the dark stars !!!!!


I have the stars on the ceiling and tape on floor so I can see in the dark. Learned it from a commercial grow. I used to use a green headlamp but after a fall in the dark and snapping a main stalk I gave that up.


----------



## Senokai (Jun 26, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 40 of 12/12
> View attachment 4606371View attachment 4606372View attachment 4606373View attachment 4606374


Looks amazing! Bounty Hunter is one of my faves. What smells are you getting from them?


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2020)

I have run this one for a couple of years and she gives the greatest damp dank basement/body odor/onion-garlic smell.


----------



## main cola (Jun 26, 2020)

Wedding night she may not be that Frosty but she smells amazing ..most of the buds are flopping over and aren't in these pics


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 26, 2020)

main cola said:


> Wedding night she may not be that Frosty but she smells amazing ..most of the buds are flopping over and aren't in these pics
> View attachment 4606990View attachment 4606991View attachment 4606992


Looks pretty frosty to me


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 27, 2020)

Snowback said:


> As a Rottweiler owner, allow me to suggest pond pump filter. You can buy 2 or 4 inch-thick "squares" of it from a pond shop. It lets air through really easy, takes forever to clog, is easy to clean or wash, and stops dog hair 100% (not pathogens though).


That’s pretty much what I use everywhere else. I have some thinner stuff for the intake that should keep the dog hair out, and I just have to find a good way to attach it to the ports on my tent. I have a Rottweiler mix too, but she’s not the bad shedder. My red heeler and German Shepherd are the bad shedders.

Anyway very pleasant surprise today. Anyone who’s been following my grows knows that things didn’t go well with the chem pie. First only four germinated, and then I mixed up some way too hot soil and burned them. That’s all in the past and things have changed. Today they are healthy, happy, and vigorous. Oh and 3/4 ended up being female 

So despite the low germ rate I ended up with 3 females and a free pack of jelly pie. Hard to complain about that. This is why I keep supporting GPS.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 28, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Looks pretty frosty to me


Right? That's very nice, very nice.


----------



## Tlarss (Jun 29, 2020)

Eagle Scout came down last night. Strong cookie smell and super frosty. Grown 3 packs of this strain and Ive been happy with it every time. I’m suprised it doesn’t get more reviews.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 30, 2020)

Anybody ran or currently running Chem Pie? Sounds pretty damn good.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 30, 2020)

Wasn't ready for 2 more cowboy cookies boy's...so far 4/10...oh well guess I'm gonna throw the rest in dirt


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jun 30, 2020)

Purple Larry almost ready to come down, rum runner at day 39, and tomahawk at day 52. I chopped the other Larry this weekend but she wasn’t as impressive as this one. I think the leaves on the Larry got fried by my lights combined with heat and low humidity. I turned the boards down a little but I can’t do much about anything else. No other plants were affected and the buds seem fine, not to mention massive.

I’ve got a big fucking bodega and a big fucking grape punch in the tent I think I need to wait a few more weeks for the sky master and tomahawk to finish up. Only one bodega ended up being female but she’s pretty and all bubblegum. The 3/4 chem pie females make up for the 1/8 with the bodega.


----------



## HolyAngel (Jul 1, 2020)

Purple MAC comin along at day 39. Finally starting to smell good. Turns out that unknown rank smell she had was like a sour(as in gone-bad) dough smell. She's now got a strong fruity smell up front and a pastry/cake smell on the back. Smells fn great!  
Almost makes me wish I cloned her but I hated how she vegged, flower has been better but she stretched almost 3x her height at flip too.


----------



## wierdly (Jul 1, 2020)

Had good luck with my GPS,100% germination even on the old ones! 6/9 females. 3/3 Doc Holiday. 2/3 Sky Dweller, 1/3 Dynamite D. I will post some pics once they get going good. Almost no stretch on DH but SD and DD stretched like crazy, and I had to cut them way back.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 1, 2020)

tman42 said:


> Bounty Hunter day 40 of 12/12
> View attachment 4606371View attachment 4606372View attachment 4606373View attachment 4606374


25 more days


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 1, 2020)

I had two stellar City Slickers last year and got a few seeds from them. Here is the one survivor from my culls. 25 gallon pot. Healthy girl. Also running GMO Kush, 6 Purple Macs, 2 Purple Cakes and a Bodega Bubblegum I crossed with Purple City Genetics' Watermelon ZkittleZ. Going for quality over quantity this year, but somehow I always end up with enough for me and my pinche amigos.


----------



## Werp (Jul 1, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> I had two stellar City Slickers last year and got a few seeds from them. Here is the one survivor from my culls. 25 gallon pot. Healthy girl. Also running GMO Kush, 6 Purple Macs, 2 Purple Cakes and a Bodega Bubblegum I crossed with Purple City Genetics' Watermelon ZkittleZ. Going for quality over quantity this year, but somehow I always end up with enough for me and my pinche amigos.View attachment 4611827


Beautiful...


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 1, 2020)

GMO punch #1 doing well, quite a vigorous little thing, been topped at the 3rd then double topped, anyone got any photos of this strain on here? Or has anyone grown it to harvest? (They are fem seeds so after reading all the previous I’m guessing I should be looking out for early herms?) first go at gps pleased with them so far, popped 3 gmoP, 4 cookie crunch, and 3 bubblegum. 100 % germ rate. All seem pretty strong, So good so far.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 1, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> 25 more days


Ya, I usually take her 67 to 70 days.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jul 2, 2020)

Purple Crash and GMO Punch Day 50. First grow. Digital scope is showing up Sunday to really check trichomes. Have a handheld and they are starting to turn milky. BUT I don't have super steady hands and that handhjeld is hard for me to use. Thinking about flushing soon thou. What's the forum think?


----------



## Nizza (Jul 2, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Purple Crash and GMO Punch Day 50. First grow. Digital scope is showing up Sunday to really check trichomes. Have a handheld and they are starting to turn milky. BUT I don't have super steady hands and that handhjeld is hard for me to use. Thinking about flushing soon thou. What's the forum think?


2-3 weeks longer at least, and back off the nitrogen feed a bit. They look a bit too green, and may need 3-4 weeks if the excess N stunted them a bit

I'd actually back off the feed all together a bit the bit of clawing may be too much nutrient or watering infrequency


----------



## RosinNikko (Jul 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> 2-3 weeks longer at least, and back off the nitrogen feed a bit. They look a bit too green, and may need 3-4 weeks if the excess N stunted them a bit
> 
> I'd actually back off the feed all together a bit the bit of clawing may be too much nutrient or watering infrequency


The clawing that your seeing is them dropping down from lack of water haha. They drink every 4 days or so. Last two waterings have been just phd tap water thats been set out over 24hrs.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jul 2, 2020)

Sooo start flushing haha


----------



## RosinNikko (Jul 2, 2020)

Nizza said:


> 2-3 weeks longer at least, and back off the nitrogen feed a bit. They look a bit too green, and may need 3-4 weeks if the excess N stunted them a bit
> 
> I'd actually back off the feed all together a bit the bit of clawing may be too much nutrient or watering infrequency


Thank for the advice!!!! Everyone is super helpful here!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 2, 2020)

Done with the lst... time to let them go and be free. 
The reg clone of the jelly pie is on the left
The monster cropped is on the right


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Jul 2, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Thank for the advice!!!! Everyone is super helpful here!


I'd still feed yet man. Dont start abusing your plants last couple weeks. Last few days I water no problems at all. Are your tips burnt? If not carry on.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 3, 2020)

Cut the other purple Larry just now to make room in my tent. She was past 70 days. Buds are rock solid and swollen but she could have gone another week. I don’t think she liked the heat and I’m going to run her again this fall for a full 12 weeks. This pheno is definitely the clone that survived and definitely a keeper. Anyway this one really produces. The other pheno yielded 46 grams dry and I’m guessing this plant will be well over two zips.



My grape punch and bodega got big in those 3 gallon bags in the veg tent. They got transplanted into 7 gallon bags, defoliated, cloned, and placed in the flowering tent earlier today.


----------



## Flash63 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hibernate week 7 from seed.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 3, 2020)

And here’s what’s coming next after the chem pie. Cookie crunch here just transplanted into 5 inch square pots. These have been vigorous from the very beginning. I culled one because I didn’t like how lanky and spindly it was so that leaves me with 9 really happy looking ones.



I also noticed something interesting with the chem pie. I didn’t top or train them and they showed pistils surprisingly soon — even before switching to alternate branching. I read so much when I was a noob about topping early and mainlining and manifolding and shit, but waiting longer to top makes it way easier to snag clones and scrog, so I kinda prefer it this way now. Anyone else notice if not topping helps sex show sooner?


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 3, 2020)

50% off at gps..I had to try cali cannon for $22.50 shipped .. Mainly because I dropped the last 6 cowboy cookies on 6/30 all above soil on 7/3..so 100% germ rate..4 males so far ..but hey they're reg's..but half off sale ?? Hell yeah !


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2020)

Very hard to say no to the 50% off sale today. So much so that I stocked up. This seed hoarding is a pure blown fucking addiction. I seem to be able to talk myself into getting way more than I need. Or could possibly use in the immediate future lol. Picked up 1 of each. Chem Pie, Dreamcatcher, Pebble pusher, cake n chem, cookie crunch, city slicker, tomahawk, chm daiquiri, and grape punch


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 4, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Very hard to say no to the 50% off sale today. So much so that I stocked up. This seed hoarding is a pure blown fucking addiction. I seem to be able to talk myself into getting way more than I need. Or could possibly use in the immediate future lol. Picked up 1 of each. Chem Pie, Dreamcatcher, Pebble pusher, cake n chem, cookie crunch, city slicker, tomahawk, chm daiquiri, and grape punch


When you figure that $50 in seed can produce a few thousand in herb, or more, what's not to like?


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 4, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> When you figure that $50 in seed can produce a few thousand in herb, or more, what's not to like?


No kidding man. When I told a few people how much i spent on seeds they gasped. I see the breakdown per seed per plant and it makes a whole lotta sense. I just got 86 seeds for a cunthair less than $3 each.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 4, 2020)

Topped plants will often show pistils earlier one set of branches below where they are topped.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 4, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Topped plants will often show pistils earlier one set of branches below where they are topped.


Interesting. I’ve never actually applied any rigorous experimentation to this. Just something I noticed on this one strain that I happened not to top.

Anyway, here’s tomahawk and alien leaning sky master both at day 56. I decided not to keep the stardawg leaner. Unless I find a really special one I’m just keeping the ones that lean towards the mother.


----------



## RosinNikko (Jul 4, 2020)

Anyone get any Purple Alien beans?


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 5, 2020)

My oldschool Greenpoint grow.
Trifi x Stardawg


Guard Dawg x Stardawg the only 2 females from the pack


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 5, 2020)

RosinNikko said:


> Anyone get any Purple Alien beans?


Nah I considered it but chose the sky master instead. Got a killer alien OG leaner that smells like sweet pine. Good female ratio and I can’t recommend the sky master highly enough if you want something with alien OG in it.

Anyway I called the bodega prematurely. Thought I only got one female. I trashed everything that grew balls but one just wasn’t showing sex so I threw it outside. I wasn’t that impressed with the slow growth either but the time out improved her behavior drastically. Still no pistils but nice fat calyxes. Better node spacing too. Now she looks a little sparse because I pruned off a bunch of lower growth, but I think she’s ready to take off. Snagged two cuts and transplanted into a 3 gallon, and now she’s redeemed herself as a nice indoor specimen. Stem rub smells like strawberry bubblegum.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh and I’m just loving this rum runner. First punch cross I’ve done that’s got a nice fruity smell. The ice cream punch was thoroughly disappointing and both purple Larry phenos were straight lemon/fuel OG leaners. She’s at day 43 and the buds are already getting pretty chunky. I’m pretty excited to see what another four weeks does. This one’s for sure a keeper. The other one just grew like a weed, and not in a good way. Just straight up uncontrollable stretching and smaller than average buds. I just put a big, beautiful grape punch into flowering yesterday and I’m guessing she’s gonna be competitive with this rum runner. I still think the fast growing, indica dominant bodega will be the star of the show this time around though.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 5, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Idk if mids is an accurate description
> View attachment 4596565View attachment 4596566View attachment 4596567


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 5, 2020)

Sunset at the outdoor scrog. Just re-tucked and watered, but they need some serious defoliation. They get big when you stick em in the ground in late april. I’m thinking 3 more weeks of tucking and then I can start letting them reach for the sky. Last year I stopped tucking in mid July when I went to some string cheese shows and when I got back they were a foot above the trellis. That shitty nirvana blue mystic ended up like 5 feet tall but the bud was still unremarkable.

The snake oil is making some interesting preflower clusters that actually have resin glands on them. I’ve gotta remember to snag clones off of these before they flip. The purple canyon has really impressed me too considering it grew glacially slow indoors. I’m wondering if clones will grow faster.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 6, 2020)

A bush of OG Kush. I grew one last spring and it is nice smoke. Stinky stuff.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 6, 2020)

I missed a 50% off sale???

F***! I was outta town. I would have bought ten more packs. 

*kicks self*


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 6, 2020)

I don’t think they’ve done a 50% off sale since 4/20. I usually get their emails although my spam filter is pretty aggressive. Last sale was just like 15% or some shit.

Anyway here’s the alien leaning sky master beginning week 9 of flowering. Can’t remember if I’ve posted her recently but she’s my current favorite of everything in the tent. I hope the buds solidify more in the next few weeks. She’s handling the heat just fine so I’ll let her go as long as she needs. This one is just lovely. Great resin production and terps. Nice structure, fast growth, manageable size, super easy to clone, and none of the root issues I’ve read about with alien OG. I’ll keep this one a long time.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 6, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I don’t think they’ve done a 50% off sale since 4/20. I usually get their emails although my spam filter is pretty aggressive. Last sale was just like 15% or some shit.
> 
> Anyway here’s the alien leaning sky master beginning week 9 of flowering. Can’t remember if I’ve posted her recently but she’s my current favorite of everything in the tent. I hope the buds solidify more in the next few weeks. She’s handling the heat just fine so I’ll let her go as long as she needs. This one is just lovely. Great resin production and terps. Nice structure, fast growth, manageable size, super easy to clone, and none of the root issues I’ve read about with alien OG. I’ll keep this one a long time.
> 
> View attachment 4616456View attachment 4616457


You must have missed the email. They did a 50% off for july 4th this past weekend.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> You must have missed the email. They did a 50% off for july 4th this past weekend.


Fucking Google. Gotta go into the damn site and mess with my spam settings. I thought I even checked the site over the weekend. Maybe didn’t check it until yesterday. I guess that explains why all their feminized seeds disappeared. Fuck. It would be irresponsible for me to buy any more beans from them until I grow out more of what I have. Maybe by the time I’ve grown out my unopened packs of jelly pie, sundae stallion, cake and chem, city slicker, royal chem, and second packs of pebble pusher and copper chem, maybe by then it will be reasonable for me to order more beans.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

Hey Terrapin,
You mentioned a few posts back that you were disappointed with the Ice Cream Punch. What was it that you didn't like? I ask because I was at one time considering that one (got the wedding cake punch instead).


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 7, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Hey Terrapin,
> You mentioned a few posts back that you were disappointed with the Ice Cream Punch. What was it that you didn't like? I ask because I was at one time considering that one (got the wedding cake punch instead).


I popped 3 beans and they took like close to two weeks to sprout. One pheno was disgustingly hermy, one grew really larfy buds and extra buds out the sides of the leaf stalks that weren’t very frosty and had shit for terps. The third pheno was decent but unremarkable. I don’t have time to go hunting through my pics since I’m about to start work but they were a huge let down.

The two other punch crosses I’ve flowered, purple Larry and rum runner, both crushed the ice cream punch in terms of quality. Both purple Larry phenos were great. The rum runner has another 4 weeks to go but looks really promising.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Jul 7, 2020)

Here is Purple Chem at day 50 from flip. Under 480w quantum boards.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 7, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Here is Purple Chem at day 50 from flip. Under 480w quantum boards.


Looks awesome! 480 watts of high quality LED crushes it. My light is actually 460 at full blast, two boards and four bars, and my colas get crisped if I turn them up too high. None of my plants have been able to handle full power yet but the heat and drought here are just ripping water out of my leaves. I might try turning it up more when it cools off and I can reduce the VPD on my plants.

Speaking of which it looks like the heat is causing some minor foxtailing on my tomahawk. Nothing too serious though. I can’t wait for it to cool off. My shitty 15 amp circuits can’t handle an AC in the grow room.


----------



## Bobby schmeckle (Jul 7, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> My oldschool Greenpoint grow.
> Trifi x Stardawg
> View attachment 4615002View attachment 4615003View attachment 4615005
> 
> ...


At this point, the only packs I'd pop from greenpoint are the ones with the old logo. Anything with the newer stickers was a mistake on my part.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jul 7, 2020)

Bobby schmeckle said:


> At this point, the only packs I'd pop from greenpoint are the ones with the old logo. Anything with the newer stickers was a mistake on my part.


Me too and I still have a bunch of older stuff to pop.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 7, 2020)

Hell I would buy cali connection 10pk reg's for $25 shipped to my door..if they are all males..I'm only out $25 and I try a different breeder..and again if they had a cheap pack I wanted to try it.. it's worth a shot..I ain't baller enough to spend hundreds on beans..


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I popped 3 beans and they took like close to two weeks to sprout. One pheno was disgustingly hermy, one grew really larfy buds and extra buds out the sides of the leaf stalks that weren’t very frosty and had shit for terps. The third pheno was decent but unremarkable. I don’t have time to go hunting through my pics since I’m about to start work but they were a huge let down.
> 
> The two other punch crosses I’ve flowered, purple Larry and rum runner, both crushed the ice cream punch in terms of quality. Both purple Larry phenos were great. The rum runner has another 4 weeks to go but looks really promising.
> View attachment 4616904


Thanks for responding. I guess I am glad that I didn't order any of them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 8, 2020)

Rum runner halfway through week seven and some purple Larry that’s been curing for about a week with a boveda pack. Got 44 grams dry off that plant and didn’t veg very long. Rum runner is straight up thriving in the intense heat. She’s my only pheno that hasn’t had a rough time with the heat and next year’s perfect outdoor candidate. She’s taken the 90+ degree temps and low humidity like a champ. The Larry vapes really smooth, but I don’t combust anymore unless I’m at a concert and a joint is being passed around or the occasional bong rip when I’m in the mood. All we can do is remember those days fondly now. When concerts come back I think everyone is gonna be smoking/vaping their own shit, and I’ll probably be well into my 40s by the time joints get passed around again, and forget riding the rail at a phish show anytime soon. I’ll be social distancing like a motherfucker at the gorge next year. Anyway that pheno in the jar is the one whose clone didn’t survive. The rum runner looks pretty similar but with chunkier buds, and has been an all around better performer. The other Larry is gonna be off the chain once it cools off. She hated the heat.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 8, 2020)

And here’s a fitting end to the ice cream punch. Dried in open air to a crisp, quickly stripped of stems, and about to go into the oven for a 30 minute pre-decarb before I fire up the crock pot. Butter should be done just in time for bed, and I’m gonna fucking obliterate myself tonight with this. Probably just melt a bunch into a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## GanjaGangsta (Jul 10, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looks awesome! 480 watts of high quality LED crushes it. My light is actually 460 at full blast, two boards and four bars, and my colas get crisped if I turn them up too high. None of my plants have been able to handle full power yet but the heat and drought here are just ripping water out of my leaves. I might try turning it up more when it cools off and I can reduce the VPD on my plants.
> 
> Speaking of which it looks like the heat is causing some minor foxtailing on my tomahawk. Nothing too serious though. I can’t wait for it to cool off. My shitty 15 amp circuits can’t handle an AC in the grow room.
> View attachment 4617425


Full power definitely puts colas at risk . I noticed that the further tops are from the light, the more trichomes develop and buds that are indirectly exposed to light are super icy. It could be a sweetspot, I also could be crazy though


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 10, 2020)

My jelly dream is sure getting frosty! Still a ways to go


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 10, 2020)

GanjaGangsta said:


> Full power definitely puts colas at risk . I noticed that the further tops are from the light, the more trichomes develop and buds that are indirectly exposed to light are super icy. It could be a sweetspot, I also could be crazy though


You’re right about that sweet spot. I’ve noticed that some of my lower buds at trellis level are frostier than the top colas. The tomahawk and stardawg leaning sky master were more sensitive to the light than the rum runner, which just seems to be able to take an extreme amount of heat and light.

Anyway the first cookie crunch just showed pistils. Hardiest and fastest growing of all 9 and looking like a stardawg leaner, although I don’t know what do-si-dos looks like for comparison. Big one in the middle of the first pic. I’m definitely starting to think that a single apical meristem shows preflowers sooner than a plant that is topped early, after my experience with the chem pie and this.

The stardawg leaning chem pie and the other bodega are going in once the tomahawk and sky master come down in about a week.

Those two are looking so tasty. First close up bud pic is the sour berry tomahawk and the second is the alien OG leaner.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2020)

This is why I ordered 3 more packs of dream catcher, the buds are dense and greasy and smell like sweet blueberry with the fuel at the end . First green point grow and my next going in Is cowboy cookie and dawg lemon , I got a couple Texas butter outside and stink like rotting bananas already taking pics later of those.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2020)

And here’s some valley chem got three going not much difference in bud structure but one was a bit runty but still grew bushy they all smell like lemon and strong piney with a hint of citrus


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 12, 2020)

And the one and only rain dance that survived and was female her smell is...... citrus earthy old dish rag bad breath, they are 10 weeks today all of them , started flush today


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 12, 2020)

Topanga wedding on the right Topanga canyon s1 x2 on left


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 12, 2020)

Bodega #2 (center) and the 3 chem pies (wedding pie leaners on the left and stardawg leaner on the right). I’m going to let those wedding pie leaners veg for a long time because they don’t take up much space. The second bodega (which took until a couple days ago to finally show pistils) is going into a 7 gallon and getting flipped when the tomahawk and sky masters get chopped. I‘ll put the stardawg chem pie in when the rum runner comes down, and just leave room for the wedding pie leaners so they can veg for another month or so. All four are looking awesome. Stem rub of the really compact wedding pie leaner smells amazing, like fruity custard. The slightly bigger one is more skunky. 

It’s also looking like I’ll get another really high female ratio with the cookie crunch. Two with pistils and 5 more that look promising, out of 9 total. That’s an honest to goodness pheno hunt, and (potentially) two packs in a row with 75% females, or maybe slightly more if all 7 of the likely cookies end up being female.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 12, 2020)

Got'em in my hands today.. see what happens


----------



## hillbill (Jul 13, 2020)

My 3 California Cannon F2s are at 60 with time to go. Also have more original California Cannon left still. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 13, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Got'em in my hands today.. see what happensView attachment 4622741


I had a beautiful kushy cali cannon. Good choice.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 13, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I had a beautiful kushy cali cannon. Good choice.


Right on ! I'm ( my ol lady ) is hoping for a tahoe leaner. So that's where this is headed.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 13, 2020)

Tossed one cookie crunch that had big balls on him. The other eight all appear to be female, with five now showing pistils. That’s pretty astounding.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 13, 2020)

Oh and can anyone tell me what the deal with this foxtailing is? Is it from heat? Nutes? Both? For what it’s worth I haven’t fed her anything in a long time. At least they’re chunky foxtails and not running all over the place. Will they just keep growing? I’m planning on chopping this one on Saturday.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and can anyone tell me what the deal with this foxtailing is? Is it from heat? Nutes? Both? For what it’s worth I haven’t fed her anything in a long time. At least they’re chunky foxtails and not running all over the place. Will they just keep growing? I’m planning on chopping this one on Saturday.
> View attachment 4623550


Heat has been my issue with causing foxtailing so that's my vote.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 14, 2020)

That girl looks like you have grown her VERY well. Nice fade on her. 
High temps can absolutely cause/increase foxtails.
"Eternal flowering" is "a thing" with some Chem lines. I've heard SkunkVA talk about it with Chem '91 (and seen pics of it) and Gu's Stardawg male can definitely do the same thing. The flowers keep adding weight, but there are diminishing returns, right?

I think the key is to just go by resin maturity instead of waiting for all pistils to brown out.

There are tricks you can do to influence the ladies to finish, you already mentioned avoiding heat and reducing nutes as you approach finish time.
The only thing you didn't mention would be increasing "dark time" but I wouldn't be surprised to hear you've already been progressively dialing back the "on time" as she approaches finish.

If your giving the girl what she wants and she still wants to throw fresh pistils, who cares.
Great lookin flower


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

There are Sativas that foxtail throughout flower, but it is a natural form of the bud. It is different from foxtailing late that make very narrow and light foxtailing that does next to nothing for weight. Make trimming a real pain. My tent doesn’t get any warmer than I choose. I have run strains that do this late and I usually chop then as things are ready.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

So take it as a sign she’s ready? I was going to wait until this weekend but I could use the room in my flower tent.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 14, 2020)

Once they start that loose foxtailing, the trimming goes to shit.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 14, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Once they start that loose foxtailing, the trimming goes to shit.


Yep, my last strain which did that I said fuck it half way through trimming and froze it to wash. Too much hassle for the little amount of bud. It was great hash rosin though.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 14, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, my last strain which did that I said fuck it half way through trimming and froze it to wash. Too much hassle for the little amount of bud. It was great hash rosin though.


Man I need to make some hash rosin. I’ve got a big bag of larf in the freezer. I used to make a lot of flower rosin but I stopped because I couldn’t break 15% return. Just vaping my homegrown and distillate on the go.

Anyway I’m about to chop that tomahawk. That would make her flowering cycle complete in 66 days, or less, since nothing but the foxtails have been growing for the past week. I’ll post some pics once I get the fan leaves cut off and everything hung up.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 15, 2020)

Yea I also dump my airy foxtailed stuff, my sour diesel however always foxtails but that stuff is just dank


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 15, 2020)

Here are a couple of pics of the tomahawk hanging up. Only a few of the main colas foxtailed. Everything has been having a little trouble with the heat but she did well. Looks like an okay haul.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2020)

Chop that Tomahawk, dry it, cure nicely and it will return the favor. Recommended


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 15, 2020)

Sky master getting really close, and outdoor snake oil with resin glands before flowering begins.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh and has anyone else had trouble cloning bodega bubblegum? I’ve had a bunch of clones fail, and every other strain I have in the cloner (snake oil, chem pie, grape punch) is doing fine. The stems just get soft and start necrotizing. It may be too warm but I dunno. I took a couple cuts out of the cloner and put them in soil to see if they root better that way. All my other cuts have nice calluses and the bodegas are all failing repeatedly.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and has anyone else had trouble cloning bodega bubblegum? I’ve had a bunch of clones fail, and every other strain I have in the cloner (snake oil, chem pie, grape punch) is doing fine. The stems just get soft and start necrotizing. It may be too warm but I dunno. I took a couple cuts out of the cloner and put them in soil to see if they root better that way. All my other cuts have nice calluses and the bodegas are all failing repeatedly.


I didn't have any issues but I just do rock wool for clones. 

Might be too warm if you're getting mushy stem. Hopefully you get one to root for you.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 15, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and has anyone else had trouble cloning bodega bubblegum? I’ve had a bunch of clones fail, and every other strain I have in the cloner (snake oil, chem pie, grape punch) is doing fine. The stems just get soft and start necrotizing. It may be too warm but I dunno. I took a couple cuts out of the cloner and put them in soil to see if they root better that way. All my other cuts have nice calluses and the bodegas are all failing repeatedly.


Do you use a dome for humidity?


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice pheno of City Slicker from selfie seed

GMO Kush with a lot of topping 25 gallon with my secret sauce soil


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 15, 2020)

So it begins. Popped 10 tomahawk seeds (old packaging 2 years old).9 came up. 240w quantum board for early veg then add the big lights. Let's see what happens. Ffof soil grow. 
Thanks.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 16, 2020)

Best of luck. Plz post updates.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

No


nc208 said:


> Do you use a dome for humidity?


no. Just an aero cloner in a tent.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't have any issues but I just do rock wool for clones.
> 
> Might be too warm if you're getting mushy stem. Hopefully you get one to root for you.


I’m pretty sure heat is the culprit. It’s been fucking everything up — stressing my plants lots. I did finally put my grow room on a 30 amp breaker so I have the ability to run an AC in there now. What’s your process for cloning in rockwool? I’ve only ever done the aero cloner and before that coco coir.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 16, 2020)

I just cut, dip in water then cut stem down the middle and scuff the sides and put in rock wool. I dont use a dome or cloning gel. I typically have successful roots but it takes a week or 2.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Oh and has anyone else had trouble cloning bodega bubblegum? I’ve had a bunch of clones fail, and every other strain I have in the cloner (snake oil, chem pie, grape punch) is doing fine. The stems just get soft and start necrotizing. It may be too warm but I dunno. I took a couple cuts out of the cloner and put them in soil to see if they root better that way. All my other cuts have nice calluses and the bodegas are all failing repeatedly.


Probably have better luck with a turbo cloner-get the additional air pump for higher O2 water level. I usually get roots in 8 days.


----------



## Pdiesel (Jul 16, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> So it begins. Popped 10 tomahawk seeds (old packaging 2 years old).9 came up. 240w quantum board for early veg then add the big lights. Let's see what happens. Ffof soil grow.
> Thanks.
> View attachment 4625522


Whataburger cups! Noice


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 16, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Best of luck. Plz post updates.


I sure will.


----------



## Four2Zero (Jul 16, 2020)

Hey fellow growers, This year I wanted to grow something not from my seed collection, which is old. I decided to try some GP seeds. I thought I'd share and maybe get some feedback and information about the strains Im growing. 
I dropped the seeds in water on 4/20 and when they made it to beer cups a few days later I put them right out in the sun. Im in NorCal and its been brutally hot and windy as hell in the afternoons. I put the plants from 1 gallon pots to 65G smartpots in the yard on 6/26. I waited to see if I was going to get a female Cake N Chem which I did!  Anyhow here they are:

L to R Rum Runner, Copper Chem, CV Rasp Pebbles OG and Cake N Chem

So far so good but anybody expect such a sativa looking Copper Chem? I started 4 seeds and just 1 female came. She looks very Sat dom. I grew ChemD cut for years indoors and this plant does not remind me of the D in any way. However, I feel like I could have an interesting and possibly potent pheno? Any body see a Copper Chem like this before?
Here:


Best wishes on all your grows!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

Enjoy that rum runner. I’m doing mine outdoors next year. The heat doesn’t bother her at all and the buds get nice and chunky. Copper chem is chem 4 x stardawg so there’s likely to be a lot of sativa dominant phenos.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 16, 2020)

Speaking of the rum runner, she’s at the tail end of week 8 and looking awesome. Here’s some nice fat twin colas. She hasn’t gotten through the heat and dryness completely unscathed but definitely handled it the best of everything currently in the tent. I think we’re past the worst of the heat, thankfully. I’m worried about how the bodega will handle the heat since the clones have had such a hard time. I’ve resigned myself to the probability that I’ll have to re-veg those bodegas and try cloning again when it’s cooler.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Speaking of the rum runner, she’s at the tail end of week 8 and looking awesome. Here’s some nice fat twin colas. She hasn’t gotten through the heat and dryness completely unscathed but definitely handled it the best of everything currently in the tent. I think we’re past the worst of the heat, thankfully. I’m worried about how the bodega will handle the heat since the clones have had such a hard time. I’ve resigned myself to the probability that I’ll have to re-veg those bodegas and try cloning again when it’s cooler.
> View attachment 4626395


Makes me wanna reach out with both hands ..giv'em a squeeze..and go honk honk..


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 16, 2020)

The jelly pies are getting there..a few more weeks. I'm so stoked


----------



## Snowback (Jul 17, 2020)

You people and your beautiful properties... sigh... I can dream...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

Not legal here and right now we have “Police in Helicopters”, not to mention all the half assed hunters’ game cameras. All the homes for sale with perfectly good garden spaces have security cams.
So in my room I stay and my garden is in a tent!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Not legal here and right now we have “Police in Helicopters”, not to mention all the half assed hunters’ game cameras. All the homes for sale with perfectly good garden spaces have security cams.
> So in my room I stay and my garden is in a tent!


Not legal here either...but they are pretty lax on it unless you go overboard. Sorry you have it so bad... what a bummer


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

Was a lot of herb grown here from the 70s on. That attracted some notice, hence the helicopters with “Drug Task Force” monies every year. It is however, a place where people mind their own shit mostly.

Also, I have no neighbors on top of me, quite spread out, county is 43 people per square mile.


----------



## Lifer99 (Jul 17, 2020)

im using GPS right now. i had a bitch of a time getting them going but that had nothing to do with the seeds. I live in the SE usa where its humid and hot AF. I killed a bunch before I figured out I needed less sun, a fan on them, and to slowly introduce them to different levels of sunlight. I also couldnt get them to standup for the life of me. they grew so fast but were not strong enough to support themselves so i finally got pipe cleaners and stakes and after a few weeks tinkering w them i brought them back to life. They look great now. Very excited to see if I can make it through this summer with them and how they turn out.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 17, 2020)

Mid summer sun will roast your seeds,GPS has been near 100% germ and very vigorous. Done several strains over 4 years.


----------



## Lifer99 (Jul 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Mid summer sun will roast your seeds,GPS has been near 100% germ and very vigorous. Done several strains over 4 years.


oh trust me i believe you. I know its the heat. I started them indoors and have never seen seeds take so fast. the second they went outdoors they were on there sides. I have been able to stake them up and put a fan on them and now they are doing better. I know this is not omptimal temps. If i could not get them to grow i was going to wait until it cooled down in the fall (if it ever cools from this hellish humid heat) but i think i have figured out a way to make it work. i know there has to be a way. This stuff is grown in pretty much every climate in the world (hot/ humid/ dry/cool etc). I know some strains are better than others though for tropical climates. These seeds are kickass and i highly recommend them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 17, 2020)

@Lifer99 I don’t know if they have it in stock right now, but rum runner has proven to be awesome in the heat. Definitely worth a shot if you have trouble with heat in the summer. I’m going to snag a pack of tombstone for next summer because I think it’s the Florida lineage of the triangle kush that handles the heat so well. 

Just checked on my clones again. Every single cut of bodega #1 has failed from stem necrosis. Soil didn’t work either. My only option now for that one is to re-veg. Bodega #2 looks more promising. None of the cuts I took have rotted and they’re all getting calluses. She took a long time to show sex but other than that has performed really well. Smells better than bodega #1 too. Maybe that one’s the keeper and I should just let the other one go. Here’s a shot of #2, which is getting flowered once the sky master comes down. I’m going to have to bend the shit out of her to get her under the trellis.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have to agree w @hillbill. Tomahawk so far for me have been very vigorous vegers. 1 week out of dirt and most are already on the 5 blade leaves. Have a couple weirdos already however. 1 plant broke soil w only 1 cotyledon leaf. Threw 2 single leaf sets and is now working on a 3 leaf set that dosent look quite right (plant on top of solo cups). Also the bottom left plant is stacking leaves very tightly. Haven't quite seen a plant stack leaves like this. They look early on that most are indica leaning so I hope a get a good glue pheno. Fingers crossed. Cheers.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 19, 2020)

I may have to do another pack of tomahawk. The pheno I got smells amazing even though the buds aren’t very dense. I’m in a little bit of a bind with the cookie crunch. I never expected to get 8 females. I stuck the least attractive one in the ground outside, so I have 7 in the tent. They’re all getting big and growing fast. First I was getting too many males and now I’ve gotten overwhelmed by females. Things are getting tight in my veg tent. I had to get rid of my tomahawk clones. Even though the bud is super frosty and smells awesome, it’s just too airy and there was too much larf. I hope you find a really good one. A nice dense GG4 leaner with fat frosty colas like my rum runner 

Here’s my 7 cookie crunch that are staying indoors to be pheno hunted. They’re showing some signs of becoming rootbound but I don’t have room to put them in bigger pots yet. I was reading some of the other reviews on GPS, and I am not the only one that’s gotten an unusually high number of females with this strain. I’d be interested to see more people grow this one out and report on how many females they get.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bounty Hunter day 63 of 12/12


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 20, 2020)

Got the other bodega into the tent. I let these 3 get pretty big so I’m hoping for a good yield. They were practically rootbound in 3 gallon pots, so I transplanted them into 7 gallons when I flipped. Everything is pretty tightly woven together now. I hope the other bodega and grape punch in the middle are done stretching. I still haven’t cut the other really nice sky master. I’m hoping these last few clusters will fatten up over the next week, plus I’d like for this stuff to be super sedative, so I’m okay letting this one go a full 11 weeks, or maybe even 80 days. Today is day 72 for her.


----------



## boybelue (Jul 20, 2020)

Lifer99 said:


> im using GPS right now. i had a bitch of a time getting them going but that had nothing to do with the seeds. I live in the SE usa where its humid and hot AF. I killed a bunch before I figured out I needed less sun, a fan on them, and to slowly introduce them to different levels of sunlight. I also couldnt get them to standup for the life of me. they grew so fast but were not strong enough to support themselves so i finally got pipe cleaners and stakes and after a few weeks tinkering w them i brought them back to life. They look great now. Very excited to see if I can make it through this summer with them and how they turn out.


I’m in the SE also, if I place my sprouts outside in full sun as soon as they break the surface they do fine, stay short and stocky, no need to harden off. Just a few days inside and they’ll need hardened off, instead of moving them back n forth I use a black mesh window screen, Lowe’s has it in big rolls. Couple days under it and they’re ready to go.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 22, 2020)

Rum runner at day 61. Getting even denser and frostier. I couldn’t help myself. I had to crank up the saturation and shift the tint to purple for this pic lol. Don’t know of any way to make the pistils look purple with an iPhone but I think it does GPS’s pics justice.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Rum runner at day 61. Getting even denser and frostier. I couldn’t help myself. I had to crank up the saturation and shift the tint to purple for this pic lol. Don’t know of any way to make the pistils look purple with an iPhone but I think it does GPS’s pics justice.
> 
> View attachment 4632376


Nice Job. You definitely have some pink hues in there. I've seen the best representations of it outdoors. I've read some say its an Afghani trait. This is the nicest pic of it ive ever found before. I'd live to see how yours would do outdoors. Great stuff.


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice Job. You definitely have some pink hues in there. I've seen the best representations of it outdoors. I've read some say its an Afghani trait. This is the nicest pic of it ive ever found before. I'd live to see how yours would do outdoors. Great stuff.
> View attachment 4632501


I ran a gods green crack from joi that would shoot out pistils that color was amazing...to bad it only lasted a few days, still looked awsome


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 22, 2020)

Tomahawk 12 days veg. 240w qb. Ffof.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice Job. You definitely have some pink hues in there. I've seen the best representations of it outdoors. I've read some say its an Afghani trait. This is the nicest pic of it ive ever found before. I'd live to see how yours would do outdoors. Great stuff.
> View attachment 4632501


Hey man that is what our Romulan looked like 20 yrs ago. Or what I was told was Rom. Never seen that kinda pink before. My stepfather has a nice pic of a mutated bud that has a huuuuge amount of hairs just like that. I gotta se if he can find it


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jul 23, 2020)

No kidding,speaking of back in the day...what happened to some of the strains from 20 years ago crazy stuff.. like so many orange hairs they bud just looked bright orange till u cracked it open or Bright green hairs every color of the rainbow .. some of the stuff would a real treat..


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 23, 2020)

Jelly dream (jelly pie x blue dream)


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 23, 2020)

anyone grown any chem daiquiri?
got a few seeds cracked wondering if anyone has grown them out


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Nice Job. You definitely have some pink hues in there. I've seen the best representations of it outdoors. I've read some say its an Afghani trait. This is the nicest pic of it ive ever found before. I'd live to see how yours would do outdoors. Great stuff.
> View attachment 4632501


I’m definitely doing that pheno outdoors next year. I wish I had popped that pack and found that one sooner. The only plant I’ve ever personally gotten pink pistils on was an aurora indica from nirvana that I did outside last year, so that lends some credibility to the afghan theory.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 23, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Hey man that is what our Romulan looked like 20 yrs ago. Or what I was told was Rom. Never seen that kinda pink before. My stepfather has a nice pic of a mutated bud that has a huuuuge amount of hairs just like that. I gotta se if he can find it


I’ve always wanted a Romulan cut, but mostly because I’m a big Trek fan. I’d love some old school Federation gear. Back in the day my friend had this cut of one called mikado that was amazing.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve always wanted a Romulan cut, but mostly because I’m a big Trek fan. I’d love some old school Federation gear. Back in the day my friend had this cut of one called mikado that was amazing.


You should want a cut of Romulon because of its earth shattering potency. Hands down is one of the few old school cuts that holds its own to this day with top elite cuts going around. I know some peeps that have it and still get 3200+ per pound, thats on same price level here as GMO, Pink Kush, kush mints and other high end bag appeal stuff. Awesome funky taste to it.

I also think you can still find the Mikado, or even a Mikado bx.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve always wanted a Romulan cut, but mostly because I’m a big Trek fan. I’d love some old school Federation gear. Back in the day my friend had this cut of one called mikado that was amazing.


I think hazeman has some mikado or crosses of it.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 23, 2020)

Mikado Bx available from alternative seeds 32 bucks for 10 regs is pretty cheap too.




__





Souvenir Seed Prices






hempdepot.ca


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 23, 2020)

I'm currently growing Lemon Tree Punch, Ice Cream Punch, and Doc Holiday (my hero cut). I will post pics soon of the grow at about 5 weeks into flower. This is the fullest my little 2x3x5.5 cabinet has ever been and the plants all look great, but it appears my Doc will DESTROY the others in yield (guessing at least 3:1 better yield, but we will see...). The tallest colas were all folded over to keep them off the quantum boards, but other colas have grown up to within about 4" of the boards. I expect serious light bleaching of the top buds. 

These new strains are going to have to be spectacular to stay in my regular rotation vs the old Stardog classics. If these newbies don't impress, Cake n Chem and Dreamcatcher will be next up. Along with my Doc superstar, of course.

p.s., I am still trying to pull a pound out of my 2x3 cabinet. Actually, it is only 33" x 21" inside dimensions, IIRC. The closest I have gotten is just under 12 oz. My grams per watt isn't that amazing, but I think it will be impressive to yield a pound on 285 watts in less than 6 square feet. The plants this grow are a good foot taller than my previous best yield, so maybe "about a pound".


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 23, 2020)

Have any of you soil growers noticed it’s impossible to buy perlite and vermiculite right now? I called 10 different places in town today and nobody has any. I had to buy a bag of sta-green organic potting soil from Lowe’s today. Should be fine for what I have in veg but I’ve got a chem pie that will need to be flowered before too long and I really want to make up some of my own soil before then. Otherwise I’m just gonna have to do a short, half assed composting of the soil the rum runner is in. 

I’ve been looking at alternatives like pumice and lava rock for perlite, but I’m having a hard time coming up with an alternative for vermiculite. The vermiculite shortage isn’t that terrible for us, but it’s gotta be devastating for my mushroom growing fam.


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Have any of you soil growers noticed it’s impossible to buy perlite and vermiculite right now? I called 10 different places in town today and nobody has any. I had to buy a bag of sta-green organic potting soil from Lowe’s today. Should be fine for what I have in veg but I’ve got a chem pie that will need to be flowered before too long and I really want to make up some of my own soil before then. Otherwise I’m just gonna have to do a short, half assed composting of the soil the rum runner is in.
> 
> I’ve been looking at alternatives like pumice and lava rock for perlite, but I’m having a hard time coming up with an alternative for vermiculite. The vermiculite shortage isn’t that terrible for us, but it’s gotta be devastating for my mushroom growing fam.


The cheap coco blocks are gone from the stores here, the expensive ones remain.

Your fun friends will have to resort to straight expensive coco.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 23, 2020)

NAPA number 8822 oildry is expanded diatomaceous earth and both hold s some water and nutrients but also adds drainage.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Have any of you soil growers noticed it’s impossible to buy perlite and vermiculite right now? I called 10 different places in town today and nobody has any. I had to buy a bag of sta-green organic potting soil from Lowe’s today. Should be fine for what I have in veg but I’ve got a chem pie that will need to be flowered before too long and I really want to make up some of my own soil before then. Otherwise I’m just gonna have to do a short, half assed composting of the soil the rum runner is in.
> 
> I’ve been looking at alternatives like pumice and lava rock for perlite, but I’m having a hard time coming up with an alternative for vermiculite. The vermiculite shortage isn’t that terrible for us, but it’s gotta be devastating for my mushroom growing fam.


Shit, I was afraid of that. 
Perlite is made in the US so it shouldn't be as hard to get as peat moss (from Canada).


----------



## mordynyc (Jul 24, 2020)

They told me months ago they'd come out with "mostly sativa" fem strains but havent seen anything even reg. Tried 3 of their sativas and they kick ass CH, DC, OBS but too impatient to wait 2 extra weeks amd double space n shit.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 24, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shit, I was afraid of that.
> Perlite is made in the US so it shouldn't be as hard to get as peat moss (from Canada).


Welcome to Covid shortages. Its the same deal up here. It's extremely hard to find perlite and that stuff. Another alternative could be rice hulls. Alot of organic peeps use that along with perlite for drainage.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 24, 2020)

Growers House has Perlite and Vermiculite


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 24, 2020)

GPS has a 50% off sale today....this is like 3-4 sales in a row. Makes me feel kinda worried cause this isnt normal to have sooo many sales so often. What's the real purpose? Get the product out because of what?? 2 weeks ago i would have dropped 250 and I did. Now I'm very hesitant to buy anymore. There is an underlying issue here that we prob don't know cause this seems suspicious.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 24, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> GPS has a 50% off sale today....this is like 3-4 sales in a row. Makes me feel kinda worried cause this isnt normal to have sooo many sales so often. What's the real purpose? Get the product out because of what?? 2 weeks ago i would have dropped 250 and I did. Now I'm very hesitant to buy anymore. There is an underlying issue here that we prob don't know cause this seems suspicious.


When sales are slow, sales pop up. I'd like to know whats up with the fems. When they first hit the site there were so many different cultivators and s1's and other fire crosses. Now its purple punch everything. I got 6 motor punch in veg that I'm hoping to find something decent. Would love to see more variety coming out with the fems. I've given up hope that a new male will ever be used in the regs.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 24, 2020)

nc208 said:


> When sales are slow, sales pop up. I'd like to know whats up with the fems. When they first hit the site there were so many different cultivators and s1's and other fire crosses. Now its purple punch everything. I got 6 motor punch in veg that I'm hoping to find something decent. Would love to see more variety coming out with the fems. I've given up hope that a new male will ever be used in the regs.


Man sales must be terrible cause this is the 2nd 50% off in the same month lol. I love purple punch so I kinda liked those crosses but i have no idea about stardawg. I'll give it a shot for $15-40 a pack tho


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 24, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> The cheap coco blocks are gone from the stores here, the expensive ones remain.
> 
> Your fun friends will have to resort to straight expensive coco.


I always used horse manure for growing shrooms. Even cheap coco costs a lot more than horse manure.

Just hit up GPS’s July Black Friday sale. Chem daiquiri and tombstone are coming my way soon.


----------



## XtraGood (Jul 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I always used horse manure for growing shrooms. Even cheap coco costs a lot more than horse manure.
> 
> Just hit up GPS’s July Black Friday sale. Chem daiquiri and tombstone are coming my way soon.


If you're getting seeds from GPS don't forget to check your promotions emails, pretty sure I have 2-3 50% off codes sitting in there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 24, 2020)

I think Cannarado fucked up a lot of folks sales numbers this last month or so. Dude has dropped literally a thousand crosses.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think Cannarado fucked up a lot of folks sales numbers this last month or so. Dude has dropped literally a thousand crosses.


Gushers is extremly popular. But those moms he has, damn.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 24, 2020)

XtraGood said:


> If you're getting seeds from GPS don't forget to check your promotions emails, pretty sure I have 2-3 50% off codes sitting in there.


Oh I know. Gmail likes to send them to the spam folder so I always have to do a bunch of digging through that.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I think Cannarado fucked up a lot of folks sales numbers this last month or so. Dude has dropped literally a thousand crosses.


I would love to get some Cannarado gear down here. I wasn’t aware they had an online site. I sure would like some straight sundae driver or grape pie (the only two an ignorant New Mexican like me knows about).


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 24, 2020)

Just ordered some Purple Dream, 50% off thanks for the tip.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 25, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Have any of you soil growers noticed it’s impossible to buy perlite and vermiculite right now? I called 10 different places in town today and nobody has any. I had to buy a bag of sta-green organic potting soil from Lowe’s today. Should be fine for what I have in veg but I’ve got a chem pie that will need to be flowered before too long and I really want to make up some of my own soil before then. Otherwise I’m just gonna have to do a short, half assed composting of the soil the rum runner is in.
> 
> I’ve been looking at alternatives like pumice and lava rock for perlite, but I’m having a hard time coming up with an alternative for vermiculite. The vermiculite shortage isn’t that terrible for us, but it’s gotta be devastating for my mushroom growing fam.


There is a shortage of ProMix in my area and has been for a few months now. It's the first time ever, and related to COVID somehow ( I am told).


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2020)

Have Promix shipped, several online shops have plenty. Not many out of stock items.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 25, 2020)

Snowback said:


> There is a shortage of ProMix in my area and has been for a few months now. It's the first time ever, and related to COVID somehow ( I am told).


Its because when areas were shut down due to covid those type of businesses (making promix, perlite, and other items like that) were non essential so they stopped producing for that time. We've been buying up all inventory which is why places are out. Those who have inventory seem to be online seller who have it on hand. New stock will start coming in soon now that stuff is opening back up again.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2020)

I just got Sparkle Paper Towels substituted for Bounty on Walmart order.
The End is upon us.


----------



## raggyb (Jul 25, 2020)

Sparkle, it's the spiller pickadiller


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 26, 2020)

Yeah I’ve gotta go buy another bag of ready mixed soil from Lowe’s today. That should be enough and it will eventually be diluted into my good soil and composted. I ran into this problem by letting my plants get bigger and having to flower them in 7 gallon pots.

Bodega #2 clones are still struggling and I’m not sure they’re gonna make it. The grape punch and chem pie I cloned at the same time are already rooted, potted, and growing. That grape punch is looking like a beast though. She stretched like crazy and I had to use stakes as well as the elastic trellis. Still split the main stalk bending her down.


----------



## tman42 (Jul 26, 2020)

Bounty Hunter day 69, harvest day!


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 26, 2020)

I grabbed a bunch more on the 50% off sale. I couldn't resist. Picked up skymaster, copper chem, tombstone, cali canyon, ghost town, western grail, animal star cookies, orange special blossom, and texas chem. I think I've got all I need from GPS for quite awhile. I've got purple cookie and banana punch that just got transplanted yesterday into 3 gal pots. Lookin good so far.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 26, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I think I've got all I need from GPS for quite awhile.


Don't kid yourself. We have all thought that at some point, like 20 strains ago! LOL


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Don't kid yourself. We have all thought that at some point, like 20 strains ago! LOL


I quickly amassed about 65 strains in 2 months lol. Shit is getting crazy. I just dream of the days when I can move north and start growing outside again. Until then a huge seedbank and 37 tents will do


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 26, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> I quickly amassed about 65 strains in 2 months lol. Shit is getting crazy. I just dream of the days when I can move north and start growing outside again. Until then a huge seedbank and 37 tents will do


Yeah, I have some 45-50 ish strains of seeds waiting to be grown, and I only grow a couple strains at a time and clone the crap of them for years. So I have a decade worth of seeds here. At least.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 26, 2020)

Jelly pie... 9 days worth of growth


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 26, 2020)

What do y’all think about this rum runner? One more week? She’s looking so damn tasty. I edited this pic a little but didn’t do anything extreme. This is how she looks. I want to get that big stardawg leaning chem pie into flowering but I want to wait until this rum runner is done so I can push the grape punch back a little more.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 26, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Jelly pie... 9 days worth of growthView attachment 4635975View attachment 4635987View attachment 4635990


Ever since I first joined the site, when I made a thread about my outdoor scrog grow last year and you joined that one, you’ve been my role model on the site for all things outdoor. That pic right there is why. Major props. Do you think I should put another layer of fencing on my outdoor stuff before they start budding? I’m worried about what will happen during the stormy season if the colas get too tall and heavy.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 26, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Ever since I first joined the site, when I made a thread about my outdoor scrog grow last year and you joined that one, you’ve been my role model on the site for all things outdoor. That pic right there is why. Major props. Do you think I should put another layer of fencing on my outdoor stuff before they start budding? I’m worried about what will happen during the stormy season if the colas get too tall and heavy.
> 
> View attachment 4636033


Awe what a huge compliment! Thank you so much!
My thoughts are you can never have too much support! I added another layer last week and will add another one in probably 2 weeks. Better to over do it then lose branches and buds


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Jelly pie... 9 days worth of growthView attachment 4635975View attachment 4635987View attachment 4635990


Huge bro. Excellent job !! I suck at growing outdoors. Way to hot where I'm from.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 27, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Huge bro. Excellent job !! I suck at growing outdoors. Way to hot where I'm from.


Thank you! Lol outdoor growing is not for everyone, it's my passion tho! 
And p.s. I'm a sis not a bro lol


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Police in Helicopters


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Police in Helicopters


I read an article a while back about police looking for pot in helicopters. It is not as common as people think and it cost a lot of money. Unless you're doing big plots I would be worried about it personally.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Every single year here for 30 years! They are very real, knew LEO that participated. Cannabis is apparently very easily spotted from the air. They occasionally come up with something significant.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I read an article a while back about police looking for pot in helicopters. It is not as common as people think and it cost a lot of money. Unless you're doing big plots I would be worried about it personally.


I have a friend whose family owns a shop that prints big banners, and if cops in helicopters ever became an issue here I would get a huge vinyl banner printout of my grow license and paste it to my roof lol. I’m not worried about it but that seems like it would put any questions to rest.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Thank you! Lol outdoor growing is not for everyone, it's my passion tho!
> And p.s. I'm a sis not a bro lol


My apologies ma'am.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I have a friend whose family owns a shop that prints big banners, and if cops in helicopters ever became an issue here I would get a huge vinyl banner printout of my grow license and paste it to my roof lol. I’m not worried about it but that seems like it would put any questions to rest.


If you're legal no worries but in prohibition states it's a real concern but I wouldn't lose sleep myself unless I had a field going.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 27, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Every single year here for 30 years! They are very real, knew LEO that participated. Cannabis is apparently very easily spotted from the air. They occasionally come up with something significant.


Police helicopters looking for weed is absolutely real. 110% agree. I was in a suburban neighborhood back in the late 90s to early 2000s when growing medical weed in CA was the wild west. I have seen the ghetto bird over my house many, many times in those days. Had neighbors down the block that also had the treatment as well. We had 3 outdoor grows on one block that we knew of. They even trolled us and said "nice plants" over the loud speaker. Never had any trouble from them tho. Fast forward to 3 years ago when my buddy and I tried to grow some plants which were pretty fantastic I'd say. I drove 1 hr 3 times a week to water and give nutes. Helicopter flew over several times and bugged him out. We ripped them all out the next day. I was sooooo fucking pissed. Still pisses me off thinking about it. Never grow with other people. Lesson learned lol. I think i still have pics from that...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Some years it’s National Guard choppers and other times they hire local helicopter services. Even had pictures in the local paper of deputies with the goods and chopper on the ground. Busted 500 plant field a few years ago.
Some drought years well maintained green plants are the only green out there.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 27, 2020)

Security cameras and especially fucking game cameras scare me.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 27, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you're legal no worries but in prohibition states it's a real concern but I wouldn't lose sleep myself unless I had a field going.


They got my brother a few years ago before it was legal. He only had about 8 small plants outside. Turns out some dude was renting a couple fields from a farmer and was growing thousands of plants. They sent up the chopper to do some surveillance and along with the big grow they also spotted dozens of other grows including my brothers. His plants were hidden too, not sure how they spotted them. Think I read somewhere they have some sort of camera that can detect heat signatures of different plants, cannabis has a much different heat signature compared to the native plants around here. Either way glad it's legal here now.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 27, 2020)

Found those outdoor pics I was talkin about. If you wanna take a look I made a thread for it in the outdoor section so I dont put a bunch of shit in here that isn't greenpoint.


----------



## Nizza (Jul 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> View attachment 4636607


careful with those CBD crosses especially F2's
They may hermi into flower I didn't get anything out of my 10 pack but I have talked to a couple people who have gotten a good plant from it. CBD crosses are a little unstable and mine hermi'd mid flower and pollinated my crop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 27, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> They got my brother a few years ago before it was legal. He only had about 8 small plants outside. Turns out some dude was renting a couple fields from a farmer and was growing thousands of plants. They sent up the chopper to do some surveillance and along with the big grow they also spotted dozens of other grows including my brothers. His plants were hidden too, not sure how they spotted them. Think I read somewhere they have some sort of camera that can detect heat signatures of different plants, cannabis has a much different heat signature compared to the native plants around here. Either way glad it's legal here now.


That's usually how smaller growers get hit. Unknowingly growing within a few square miles of someone doing bigger stuff. 

Sucks to hear though.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2020)

Nizza said:


> careful with those CBD crosses especially F2's
> They may hermi into flower I didn't get anything out of my 10 pack but I have talked to a couple people who have gotten a good plant from it. CBD crosses are a little unstable and mine hermi'd mid flower and pollinated my crop


Thanks for the warning, I appreciate it!
I am pretty stoked about this supposedly yummy, high CBD variety from Greenpoint. And if the hermi'ing isn't too bad I may just make myself some nice fem seeds hehe 

cheers


----------



## nc208 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nizza said:


> careful with those CBD crosses especially F2's
> They may hermi into flower I didn't get anything out of my 10 pack but I have talked to a couple people who have gotten a good plant from it. CBD crosses are a little unstable and mine hermi'd mid flower and pollinated my crop


Why do you think that is? Would it have something to do if they used hemp in the cross vs a worked strain like ac/dc or Charlotte's web?


----------



## Nizza (Jul 27, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Why do you think that is? Would it have something to do if they used hemp in the cross vs a worked strain like ac/dc or Charlotte's web?


after some research f2 can be such a large array of traits that you can get some undesirable ones more often, especially with where CBD is a newer market.
My experience with the cherry wines I grew out was they budded as normal and then I noticed around half way into flower they were laced up with male budsites in the buds I have a picture actually but it is quite blurry
it did smell very nice actually though and I was very excited!


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2020)

Tomahawk @ 17th day of veg. All topped above 4th node. Put the Timber 4vs in the tent with the existing 240w qb. 640w in a 3x3 lol. Both turned way down and 32" from tops of plants. 600 par at the moment. Next up is sexing. Fingers crossed although most look female to me. Cheers.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2020)

Nizza said:


> after some research f2 can be such a large array of traits that you can get some undesirable ones more often, especially with where CBD is a newer market.
> My experience with the cherry wines I grew out was they budded as normal and then I noticed around half way into flower they were laced up with male budsites in the buds I have a picture actually but it is quite blurry
> it did smell very nice actually though and I was very excited!


I'm actually looking for a tasty, high CBD variety, for medical reasons. When I get to this project in the coming months, I'll be looking for a pheno that's a keeper. When I've found her (and obviously I'll be selecting for a non-hermi) I'll probably keep a cut that I can keep running until I start getting seeds with pleasant results. Can't wait to try the smoke


----------



## Nizza (Jul 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> I'm actually looking for a tasty, high CBD variety, for medical reasons. When I get to this project in the coming months, I'll be looking for a pheno that's a keeper. When I've found her (and obviously I'll be selecting for a non-hermi) I'll probably keep a cut that I can keep running until I start getting seeds with pleasant results. Can't wait to try the smoke


hell yeah, I've been wanting to see some nice CBD pics please update some when you're done!


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Tomahawk @ 17th day of veg. All topped above 4th node. Put the Timber 4vs in the tent with the existing 240w qb. 640w in a 3x3 lol. Both turned way down and 32" from tops of plants. 600 par at the moment. Next up is sexing. Fingers crossed although most look female to me. Cheers. View attachment 4637140


Tomahawk was actually my second choice after CherryWine. But I'd love to see how these ones finish 
Keep us posted!


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jul 27, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Tomahawk @ 17th day of veg. All topped above 4th node. Put the Timber 4vs in the tent with the existing 240w qb. 640w in a 3x3 lol. Both turned way down and 32" from tops of plants. 600 par at the moment. Next up is sexing. Fingers crossed although most look female to me. Cheers. View attachment 4637140


Those Whataburger cups make me want to hit 35 and head south just for milkshakes...


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Those Whataburger cups make me want to hit 35 and head south just for milkshakes...


Lol. I hear you brotha.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Tomahawk was actually my second choice after CherryWine. But I'd love to see how these ones finish
> Keep us posted!


I sure will. Thanks.


----------



## NukaKola (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd like to join the party if y'all don't mind!

I've been away from growing/forums for a few years due to school and life in general but I've been using GPS since '15 and have probably grown 30 or so of GU's crosses. Just ordered a few packs during the last sale and excited to get growing again.

If anyone has any experience with any of these crosses I'd love to hear about them. I saw TerrapinBlazin's Sky Master a few pages back and it looks awesome!

Here's my order:



Couple pics of my previous GPS grows. Some of my personal favorites were the Eagle Scout, Tomahawk, Doc Holiday, Chinook Haze, California Cannon to name a few.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jul 27, 2020)

Been waiting to share for awhile.... my germination and plants that made it this far total 4 out of 10 jelly pie 1 of 2 orange blossom special. 2 of 2 fruit punch 2 of two grape punch. 1 of 2 copper chems 0 of 2 bodega bubble gum. Jelly pie is my main hunt for a keeper this round. I did the other strains for some variety to smoke on. Still got cuts if anything is something special it can move into commercial production and get Washington a chance to smoke on some gps
At the finish o week 2 these 10 gps have filled the whole tent completely. I am really happy with my experience so far. I could have probably germinated the seeds longer for the ones I did not plant and I think I threw out a jelly pie and the copper chem a little early.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 28, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> They got my brother a few years ago before it was legal. He only had about 8 small plants outside. Turns out some dude was renting a couple fields from a farmer and was growing thousands of plants. They sent up the chopper to do some surveillance and along with the big grow they also spotted dozens of other grows including my brothers. His plants were hidden too, not sure how they spotted them. Think I read somewhere they have some sort of camera that can detect heat signatures of different plants, cannabis has a much different heat signature compared to the native plants around here. Either way glad it's legal here now.


In high school me and my buddy planted a couple near the edge of a local gravel pit. We lugged in water all summer by foot for those girls. One day we showed up and there was simply two holes in the ground with police officer's business card creatively placed in a little bush next to where the plants once were.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Yeah, I have some 45-50 ish strains of seeds waiting to be grown, and I only grow a couple strains at a time and clone the crap of them for years. So I have a decade worth of seeds here. At least.


That's awesome... and a lot of genetic variety. I have about 30 varieties. Man, doing that GPS pheno hunt a few months ago, which now seems like years ago, was so much fun. I wish I could be popping more.

I'd love to see GPS cross the Stardawg with a superior Super Silver Haze.


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 28, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> I'd like to join the party if y'all don't mind!
> 
> I've been away from growing/forums for a few years due to school and life in general but I've been using GPS since '15 and have probably grown 30 or so of GU's crosses. Just ordered a few packs during the last sale and excited to get growing again.
> 
> ...


Nice bro.. I have a question i just ordered from GPS for the first time about a week ago. How long does it usually take to ship out. It still says processing. Im in the US. Just wondering, thank you.

EDIT: paid with visa, they made me buy gold or some shit thru a 3rd party. maybe thats what is taking so long.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

Snowback said:


> In high school me and my buddy planted a couple near the edge of a local gravel pit. We lugged in water all summer by foot for those girls. One day we showed up and there was simply two holes in the ground with police officer's business card creatively placed in a little bush next to where the plants once were.


That sucks but I hate to say but it sounds like robbers vs actual police. It seems odd that police would actually dig up the root ball instead of just cutting it down at the base like they usually do. Its a clever cover to throw you off thinking its cops, to just walk into a police station and take some cards wouldnt be very hard.


----------



## NukaKola (Jul 28, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Nice bro.. I have a question i just ordered from GPS for the first time about a week ago. How long does it usually take to ship out. It still says processing. Im in the US. Just wondering, thank you.
> 
> EDIT: paid with visa, they made me buy gold or some shit thru a 3rd party. maybe thats what is taking so long.



I've never had it take longer than 1-2 weeks to arrive. Usually closer to a week. I placed my order on Friday and mine still says processing. I imagine with the recent 50% off sales the volume is higher than usual and a bit of a delay should be expected.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I'd love to see GPS cross the Stardawg with a superior Super Silver Haze.


@Gu~ there is a good suggestion for a new cross.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> That sucks but I hate to say but it sounds like robbers vs actual police. It seems odd that police would actually dig up the root ball instead of just cutting it down at the base like they usually do. Its a clever cover to throw you off thinking its cops, to just walk into a police station and take some cards wouldnt be very hard.


I know a cat who got busted for a few plants and the cops straight weighed the rootball, soil and all! They gave him pounds worth of weed as charges. It was all veg material too. 

That was in northern Illinois back in early 2000s.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I know a cat who got busted for a few plants and the cops straight weighed the rootball, soil and all! They gave him pounds worth of weed as charges. It was all veg material too.
> 
> That was in northern Illinois back in early 2000s.


I can definitely see them doing that if its in pots. They bag the whole thing up. But outdoors and leave just an empty hole with your business card next to it? I dont know but in my crazy mind I think cops wouldn't go to trouble of bringing out shovels to dig holes.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 28, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> That's awesome... and a lot of genetic variety. I have about 30 varieties. Man, doing that GPS pheno hunt a few months ago, which now seems like years ago, was so much fun. I wish I could be popping more.
> 
> I'd love to see GPS cross the Stardawg with a superior Super Silver Haze.


I followed along on your well documented pheno hunt. I'd love to get my hands on your superstar cuts.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> @Gu~ there is a good suggestion for a new cross.


Right? How many cup winners and legends have SSH? I have three strains crossed with it. All our completely different, but class. Two are mammoth yielders and the other is Sensi's Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Jul 28, 2020)

the pic I shared yesterday was from last week here is some from today.




jarjar.rix said:


> Been waiting to share for awhile.... my germination and plants that made it this far total 4 out of 10 jelly pie 1 of 2 orange blossom special. 2 of 2 fruit punch 2 of two grape punch. 1 of 2 copper chems 0 of 2 bodega bubble gum. Jelly pie is my main hunt for a keeper this round. I did the other strains for some variety to smoke on. Still got cuts if anything is something special it can move into commercial production and get Washington a chance to smoke on some gps
> At the finish o week 2 these 10 gps have filled the whole tent completely. I am really happy with my experience so far. I could have probably germinated the seeds longer for the ones I did not plant and I think I threw out a jelly pie and the copper chem a little early.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4637203


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 28, 2020)

Whats the biggest yielding greenpoint people have done...60grams a sqft or more


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I followed along on your well documented pheno hunt. I'd love to get my hands on your superstar cuts.


Thx. I kept 11, and I'm still running through a second run. May have to do a third to cull a few and get a full spectrum of feedback. I'm also going through a move. I've kept an eye on your excellent grows. We may be able to trade after I go through these and get settled.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 28, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Whats the biggest yielding greenpoint people have done...60grams a sqft or more


If you run enough seeds of a cross, many of the crosses will produce some huge yielders. I think he still tags each variety with things such as "sour", "big yields", etc. However, the Copper Chem gave me the greatest number of big yielders and largest so far.


----------



## NukaKola (Jul 28, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Whats the biggest yielding greenpoint people have done...60grams a sqft or more


The Chinook Haze (DHK Tangie x Stardawg) was by far my best yielder yet.


----------



## numberfour (Jul 29, 2020)

Old packs 

Hibernate #2


Tomahawk #6


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 29, 2020)

Well what do you all think? Chop this weekend or wait another full week? Today is day 68. This plant is just stunning (for what I’ve grown anyway), and I want her to be perfect.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 29, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well what do you all think? Chop this weekend or wait another full week? Today is day 68. This plant is just stunning (for what I’ve grown anyway), and I want her to be perfect.
> 
> View attachment 4638825


I think you are in the window my man. Either option would be fine. I would probably chop like Wednesday of next week. Looks great. Good job.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 29, 2020)

Yeah this plant really makes me want to experiment with more triangle kush crosses. I’ve got tombstone and a gushers cross from cannarado on the way. I’m gonna be prioritizing both of those. Probably gonna start my cake and chem soon too. I’m starting to discover the genetics I really like and it’s starting to look like all roads lead to cannarado.


----------



## Desert_Kid (Jul 29, 2020)

Does anybody have any experience with Barn Burner? I got a pack of that a while back and am curious if there's "fire" in them beans.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi old friends. Just been busy nonstop. Here's my Purple Badlands keeper I'm still rocking. Maybe it will come back on the menu. This one definitely shines the blueberry thru with some Thai for a sativa kick and here's my Texas Butter. A favorite among my OG loving friends


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 29, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Whats the biggest yielding greenpoint people have done...60grams a sqft or more


I pulled 12 oz of a Purple Chem with a 3 week veg. I run a very dialed aero system though,YMMV


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

These are day 59 BTW. 
Cookies n Chem. Very potent, helps the people with high tolerance. The Purple Badlands is a euphoric high makes people super happy. Those who get it only want it for a good long while, I really have to nudge em to try something new ...


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Cowboy Cookies. Day 59. These stretch like mad I just bend em over. Probably do great in a scrog, which I've never done. I will tho. I'm just used to pullin plants to work on em. I'm trying to get over that lol. Under the jacks 321 with extra Epsom these practically turn black
Good sativa high, sweet rubber smell.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Lemon Tree Punch. Also day 59. No distinct flavor profile, a touch of citrus and a touch of punch ... first run of the seed plant, clones in waiting.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Doc Holiday. Very potent heavy hitting indica. Day 59. I have one under a Timber 1750 thats quite a bit fatter I'll grab in a minute. Is it the light or just luck I don't know. Same run, about 6 feet apart...


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Iron Horse. Good Kosher Kush representation. I keep trying to ditch her but she keeps staying lol. You know how that goes.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Doc Holiday. Day 59. Same nutes, Athena blended, powerSi and stack. Left plant is under a Fluence vypr gen.1. Right plant is under a Timber 3000k Redwood with the center 2 cobs @ 1750k ... coincidence? I don't know. Same age, same room just one tray away from each other, same drip irrigation from the same reservoir, clones from my one and only mother plant of her...makes me want more 1750's in my life lol. The previous Doc pic was under Timber 3000k only fixture and is about halfway between these 2 in girth...


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 29, 2020)

@el kapitan damn son. One beauty after another. Props to you.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

sorry for clogging it up here. Hadn't been on for some time but I'm still rockin GPS. Plus several freshly popped ones too. I've ventured into more other breeders too, no offense lol just adding to the color pallette.
One more, the other Lemon Tree Punch pheno from seed, also clones waiting. This one's younger but the absolute best lemon candy smell I've ever grown. She seemed lanky but was crammed in tight space while prevegging .. day 42 here under the Fluence. The smell makes me feel like I would want to jump into it head first for refreshment. Sounds weird but that's what I get.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

Macdawg still kicking too. I have a Mac1 also and the macD smell is spot on. A bitch to grow. Just like her mom.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 29, 2020)

hey @FluffsTravels thanks for inspiring me to say hi again. You now we all loved your copper pheno hunt. Good work!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 29, 2020)

All beauties, Kap.

Edit: Thanks, man.


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 30, 2020)

Its a new day


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 30, 2020)

norcalreppin77 said:


> Its a new day


Fuck yeah that was groovy
Not into christian music tho oops. Good music tho...


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jul 30, 2020)

Just flipped like a week ago. Texas Butter and Purple Chem. Coming along nicely. TB stanks, took a few clones, if it’s nice enough might keep it around a few. 
Peace


----------



## norcalreppin77 (Jul 30, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Fuck yeah that was groovy
> Not into christian music tho oops. Good music tho...


I posted that hella drunk. I dont know why I posted it here


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 30, 2020)

Haha that makes sense. I know a lotta people share music here too so I just clicked n listened. Then commented then looked em up. No offense to anyone's beliefs im just not into organized religion but it was a good listen. What were u drinking lol. Peace


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 30, 2020)

Haha reminds me of why I quit drinking. No judgment here I’m about to pop a xan, shoot down some kratom, and chain vape distillate all night. We all have our vices. Anyway on the music subject I’ve been listening to way too much Phish from ‘98. It’s borderline obsessive and I don’t know how to stop.

Here’s my big stardawg leaning chem pie pheno. Cloned extremely easily and grows fast. I’m flipping her as soon as the rum runner comes down. I think she’s rootbound and needs a bigger pot, but I don’t want to do that until she goes into the flower tent. Still no clue what I’m gonna do about the cookie crunch. I’ll probably have to flower a few of them outside. That or get a bigger flowering tent and a few more f series strips.


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 30, 2020)

@el kapitan Nice looking flower bro

Also, [edit] my order from GPS has shipped. Took about a week and they will be here in a few days according to GPS. They are not offering tracking though for some reason, probably covid related. 

First time trying GPS got the Purple Dream during the 50% sale. Hopefully im a long time customer after i grow these out.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 30, 2020)

Whenever you order during one of those big sales it takes longer to ship. I’m a silver, almost gold member and my order from last Friday won’t be here for a few more days. They do give some preferential treatment to repeat customers. I bet @el kapitan gets high priority going by his obviously massive collection, lol. BTW those are all amazing pics, I spent a good long time admiring them.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 30, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> @el kapitan Nice looking flower bro
> 
> Also, [edit] my order from GPS has shipped. Took about a week and they will be here in a few days according to GPS. They are not offering tracking though for some reason, probably covid related.
> 
> First time trying GPS got the Purple Dream during the 50% sale. Hopefully im a long time customer after i grow these out.


Thanks man. I think they stopped tracking a while ago. Give em your best shot and you'll be hooked like most of us here. The prices can't be beat especially with sales often. Welcome to the GPS fam


----------



## ebcrew (Jul 30, 2020)

@TerrapinBlazin , @el kapitan 

Thank you sirs. Im really looking forward to growing these out.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 30, 2020)

I need an intervention


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 30, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I need an interventionView attachment 4639905


Oh man you got it bad bro. Pop em. Ive started forcing myself to just pick some and add em to the mix...
@ebcrew lol see how this happens...?


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 30, 2020)

Not included in the pic was about 80 packs from other breeders. I spend about 2 hours a day on different seedbank sites. I had to buy a mini fridge just for seeds. The addiction is real.

I do love that Stardawg though. That stud produces some vigorous offspring.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 30, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Cowboy Cookies. Day 59. These stretch like mad I just bend em over. Probably do great in a scrog, which I've never done. I will tho. I'm just used to pullin plants to work on em. I'm trying to get over that lol. Under the jacks 321 with extra Epsom these practically turn blackView attachment 4639013
> Good sativa high, sweet rubber smell.


Got four those going now how long did it take finish


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 30, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Not included in the pic was about 80 packs from other breeders. I spend about 2 hours a day on different seedbank sites. I had to buy a mini fridge just for seeds. The addiction is real.
> 
> I do love that Stardawg though. That stud produces some vigorous offspring.


Any chance you know of a premium girl scout cookies seed house? I have Cookie Crunch from GPS but I would like something uncrossed, no offense Stardawg.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 30, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Doc Holiday. Day 59. Same nutes, Athena blended, powerSi and stack. Left plant is under a Fluence vypr gen.1. Right plant is under a Timber 3000k Redwood with the center 2 cobs @ 1750k ... coincidence? I don't know. Same age, same room just one tray away from each other, same drip irrigation from the same reservoir, clones from my one and only mother plant of her...makes me want more 1750's in my life lol. The previous Doc pic was under Timber 3000k only fixture and is about halfway between these 2 in girth...View attachment 4639042


Doc Holiday is a rock star. I've been running it for a few runs and it never disappoints. Another great strain from GPS is Gunslinger. Run it if you have the seeds. It is discontinued, unfortunately, but I still have half a pack of GS that I may use to breed seeds.

I am also running Lemon Tree Punch this time along with Doc and Ice Cream Punch. 

Thanks for posting up your pics!


----------



## vitalsine (Jul 30, 2020)

Just blew my load on GPS lol... I've heard a lot of good stuff and I love anything chem. Figured you can't beat a sale like that and I really need some beans to experiment with while I learn. Copped like 15 packs haha.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 31, 2020)

Parents day sale??? WTF is going on? Does a sale after sale not seem a little weird to anyone? I know I just said this during the last %50 off sale only a week ago but...it was only a week ago!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve been listening to way too much Phish from ‘98.


I was there.

Lol, well, not quite all of them. 11/2... classic.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I was there.
> 
> Lol, well, not quite all of them. 11/2... classic.


caught my first shows that year while I was still in high school. VA Beach and the Hampton fall run. The summer of a new cover every night was pretty cool


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 31, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> Not included in the pic was about 80 packs from other breeders. I spend about 2 hours a day on different seedbank sites. I had to buy a mini fridge just for seeds. The addiction is real.
> 
> I do love that Stardawg though. That stud produces some vigorous offspring.


welcome to the club. Thank god my wife only knows about 1/2 my purchases. I'm an expert at getting the mail before she does and timing an order so it's delivered while she's out of town (within a 2 day window). lol.


----------



## CherryLola (Jul 31, 2020)

GMO PUNCH almost ready to flip this bitch. Looking forward to flowering my first GPS! Hope it’s a good one!


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 31, 2020)

santacruztodd said:


> Any chance you know of a premium girl scout cookies seed house? I have Cookie Crunch from GPS but I would like something uncrossed, no offense Stardawg.


I think youre looking for the Girl Scout Cookies S1 from CSI Humboldt. Its the forum cut.

Humboldt Seed Co. also has GSC but with some of their Purple Panty Dropper in the lineage.


The best Cookie plant I have grown was the Girl Scout Jones from Connoisseur Genetics. Its a cross between GSC and Casey Jones. I found a pheno that was pure GSC, but on a much bigger plant, with a MUCH bigger yield than the GSC clone. GSC on steroids.


----------



## jbgrower (Jul 31, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Thanks man. I think they stopped tracking a while ago. Give em your best shot and you'll be hooked like most of us here. The prices can't be beat especially with sales often. Welcome to the GPS fam


Quick tip for those looking for tracking. Log in, click on order history, view the order, look at the order notes once the order is completed.


----------



## el kapitan (Jul 31, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Got four those going now how long did it take finish


They definitely like 9 weeks, depending on your conditions up to 10 weeks.


----------



## F_Dupp (Jul 31, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Parents day sale??? WTF is going on? Does a sale after sale not seem a little weird to anyone? I know I just said this during the last %50 off sale only a week ago but...it was only a week ago!


F*********ck. Another sale??? Why did you have to say anything. Now I just picked up two packs of that Royal Chem that was on pre order last week.

At least after our satan worshipping, pedophile govt forces us to go cashless, I can use seeds to barter.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 31, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> GMO PUNCH almost ready to flip this bitch. Looking forward to flowering my first GPS! Hope it’s a good one! View attachment 4640183View attachment 4640184View attachment 4640185View attachment 4640186


I have these beans in the fridge. Pretty please.... post updates when able!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowback (Jul 31, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I have these beans in the fridge. Pretty please.... post updates when able!!!!!!!!!!!


might wanna check for thrips on those lowers.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 31, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> caught my first shows that year while I was still in high school. VA Beach and the Hampton fall run. The summer of a new cover every night was pretty cool


That's awesome. Those were great shows you saw. The night before VA was MPP. There was a mini-riot outside during the show. They encored with Sabotage. We walked out high AF to cops on horses and helicopters above. I didn't vend that night, lol. I did catch every summer show. Soooo much fun. The band was so accessible or in tune to their hardcore fans back then. My GF and I had second row in Kansas. We styled out the front five or six rows with disco ball necklaces; which I sold on tour as "Disco Stash Balls" to bring in hidden party favors inside your disco ball. The band responded to the disco balls with Camel Walk as an encore; which is very rare. "Goin' downtown to the disco..."

I'm looking forward to the Lemon Tree Punch results from peeps. I have a free pack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I was there.
> 
> Lol, well, not quite all of them. 11/2... classic.


I was 12 years old. When I got into Phish the trauma of Coventry was still fresh in everyone’s minds. At one point I thought I would never get a chance to see them. So glad they worked out their issues. I would give anything to travel in time back to ‘98 and see them play birds of a feather live for the first time.

Fucking covid. I should be just coming back from Eugene and the gorge and getting ready for Atlantic City.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 31, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I need an interventionView attachment 4639905


Looks similar to what I have going on. I’m buying some gear from Cannarado because it’s more expensive and won’t pile up so quickly. Got tombstone and chem daiquiri coming in today too. Fuck.


----------



## jonesaa (Jul 31, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> welcome to the club. Thank god my wife only knows about 1/2 my purchases. I'm an expert at getting the mail before she does and timing an order so it's delivered while she's out of town (within a 2 day window). lol.


Damn! I knew I wasn't the only one!!!  props!!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jul 31, 2020)

Snowback said:


> might wanna check for thrips on those lowers.


I’ve got some of those same white spots on a few plants. Time to blast the veg tent with spinosad?

So anyway, here’s my shameful pic. Made my first GPS purchase Black Friday of last year and have been burning through them. All full or partial packs, not counting the two that I didn’t pick up from the PO box today. My girlfriend (together 8 years next month just don’t want to sign papers — my mom is a divorce lawyer and supports this) knows about all of them and is supportive, because I make it very clear that I pay with bitcoin profits and only when they go on sale. And she likes getting weed for free.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jul 31, 2020)

Another shot of the Texas Butter, smelling so nice already.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 31, 2020)

F_Dupp said:


> I think youre looking for the Girl Scout Cookies S1 from CSI Humboldt. Its the forum cut.
> 
> Humboldt Seed Co. also has GSC but with some of their Purple Panty Dropper in the lineage.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks! That appears to be it-GSC forum X GSC forum Much obliged and good luck to you.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got some of those same white spots on a few plants. Time to blast the veg tent with spinosad?
> 
> So anyway, here’s my shameful pic. Made my first GPS purchase Black Friday of last year and have been burning through them. All full or partial packs, not counting the two that I didn’t pick up from the PO box today. My girlfriend (together 8 years next month just don’t want to sign papers — my mom is a divorce lawyer and supports this) knows about all of them and is supportive, because I make it very clear that I pay with bitcoin profits and only when they go on sale. And she likes getting weed for free.
> View attachment 4640588


Don't be ashamed, own that shit! Here is my picture of PROUDLY purchased GPS seeds.

Yes they are alphabetized.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 31, 2020)

Here is my current grow of 6 plants in my 22"x33" cabinet. 2 Doc Holiday, 2 Lemon Tree Punch, and 2 Ice Cream Punch. 
This may be an unconventional grow in that I am overgrowing my grow space in order to hopefully reach my goal of 1 pound in this small of an area. The plants are quite tall at 4' I height. They would have been taller but I bent the tallest stalks over to keep them off the quantum boards, but many are still within 6" of the boards.

Some Doc buds at about 5 weeks.


I may be limited with only 285 watts and 5.04 square feet, but a pound is the goal.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 31, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I was 12 years old. When I got into Phish the trauma of Coventry was still fresh in everyone’s minds. At one point I thought I would never get a chance to see them. So glad they worked out their issues. I would give anything to travel in time back to ‘98 and see them play birds of a feather live for the first time.
> 
> Fucking covid. I should be just coming back from Eugene and the gorge and getting ready for Atlantic City.


You know, there is something to be said about the quality of Phish now. Obviously, they were in their prime back then. However, I dislike when people (not you) are prodding me to say this jam or show, tour or year from back then was "the best ever." The catalogue of songs now is much larger, and sometimes the quality of notes is better than a quantity of notes. Night 3 of Alpine last year is personally one of my favorite shows I've ever seen by Phish. Of course, I did get them to play Icculus and a bunch of songs referencing God, bible, hell and higher power. 

I kept my tickets. I'll be at Eugene, Gorge, LA, maybe Ark or AL, Deer Creek and Dick's. Maybe we'll catch up.

I was highly addicted to the GPS reverse auctions. I'm sitting on 58 ten packs and one free Lemon Tree Punch.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 31, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here is my current grow of 6 plants in my 22"x33" cabinet.


Looking good and frosty.
Is that your same tent and light set up from quite a while back? I think I remember seeing a mammoth Chinook or Cooper that was chandelier shaped.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Jul 31, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Looking good and frosty.
> Is that your same tent and light set up from quite a while back? I think I remember seeing a mammoth Chinook or Cooper that was chandelier shaped.


No, I have downsized from my old 5'x5' disco tent, unfortunately. I did grow some great copper chem, Orange blossom special, and others in there.

Those were all diy strips. Now I grow with a 3 quantum board fixture Timer built for me as a prize from a grow contest I was in a year or 2 back. I may upgrade the driver so I can bump the power up to 320 watts or so. That is IF I cant reach my 1 pound goal using the current 285 watts.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 1, 2020)

@BigGreenThumb Wrd. Orange Blossom Special; that was it!! I can't wait to pop some OBS bc of those pics.
I love growing. Started in '95 but I'm still learning as I have no idea what some of those words mean regarding the lights, lol. 1lb from 285w is impressive. It seems very impressive from LED's. I hope you can do it. *popcorn* Have you grown under HPS or DE HPS or other lights?


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 1, 2020)

Snowback said:


> might wanna check for thrips on those lowers.


Yeah, I’ve never got to the bottom of the issue, it started when I over fed at early veg stage (i think) but still not sure, no spots on any new growth but checked every plant, under leaves, stem, soil, the lot never found a single bug. Could it be a ph issue? Or a deficiency? Just can’t get the spots on the old leaves back to normal. Hopefully it doesn’t come back whatever it was.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 1, 2020)

I have Freebie a GSC from Blimburn going, don’t know if it’s real GSC or not but looking okay, shoved in the corner. 

@Snowback heres a better pic of the spots, on all the lower leaves never on the new growth,


----------



## Snowback (Aug 1, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Don't be ashamed, own that shit! Here is my picture of PROUDLY purchased GPS seeds.
> View attachment 4640811
> Yes they are alphabetized.


Crack those Western Wizards. You will not regret!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 1, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> I have Freebie a GSC from Blimburn going, don’t know if it’s real GSC or not but looking okay, shoved in the corner. View attachment 4640967
> 
> @Snowback heres a better pic of the spots, on all the lower leaves never on the new growth, View attachment 4640966


That's a little more clear. Thrips leave little black bits of waste product on the leaves in addition to those types of markings. I don't see any of that in your pic. Plus, with that many spots, you would be able to probably spot a few of them on top of the leaves. So I guess that's good that there are none to be seen.


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 1, 2020)

Got pioneer up front and obs back right hand corner.they are really stretching. They are moving along nicely. Enjoying the hell out of this run.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 1, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> @BigGreenThumb Wrd. Orange Blossom Special; that was it!! I can't wait to pop some OBS bc of those pics.
> I love growing. Started in '95 but I'm still learning as I have no idea what some of those words mean regarding the lights, lol. 1lb from 285w is impressive. It seems very impressive from LED's. I hope you can do it. *popcorn* Have you grown under HPS or DE HPS or other lights?


I've been growing for about 4 years now. My first light was an Amazon blurple. During my first grow, I built a water cooled 4 cob light fixture, then discovered led strips. So, no, I've ever used HPS.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2020)

Harvest day for my jelly dreams (jelly pie x blue dream)


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 1, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I've been growing for about 4 years now. My first light was an Amazon blurple. During my first grow, I built a water cooled 4 cob light fixture, then discovered led strips. So, no, I've ever used HPS.


Wrd. That's cool. Just wondering as I'm thinking about adding CMH's with veg bulbs between my HPS's as supplemental light. Big expense including kWh's of light and off setting heat. Wondering if it will really add that much resin, terpenes or overall health. A lot rumors out there.
Here is pic of the B4 Cake n Chem from my pheno hunt getting hung after it's second run.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2020)

Does everything look alright on this bodega? This looks sketchy to me and I’m very tempted to get rid of it before everything in my tent gets dusted. Got a couple very nice chem pies on deck that could easily replace this one. Also an obligatory shoutout to all my deadhead friends, as we begin the days between and look back on Jerry’s life and contributions to music and American culture.


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 1, 2020)

I was lucky to be at a bunch of very hot Phish and Dead shows. The Tropical Hotdog night 12/31/94 was probably my Phish show highlight of all but that whole east coast run was pretty lit.

Jerry’s Bday today so been listening to some of the shows I was at. Reminiscing.  Was at his birthday show at the palace in 94 also. The Sick Stella Blue. 

I have a bunch of my jelly pie 7 outside as well as the cackleberry 3 I’ve been growing for three years now and my chinook haze, also 3 seasons.


----------



## led1k (Aug 1, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> I have Freebie a GSC from Blimburn going, don’t know if it’s real GSC or not but looking okay, shoved in the corner. View attachment 4640967
> 
> @Snowback heres a better pic of the spots, on all the lower leaves never on the new growth, View attachment 4640966


Looks to me you've got bugs. Look for pics of mite or thrip damge. Use a magnifying glass (jewelers loop?) to look at the leaves esp undersides.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 1, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> I was lucky to be at a bunch of very hot Phish and Dead shows. The Tropical Hotdog night 12/31/94 was probably my Phish show highlight of all but that whole east coast run was pretty lit.
> 
> Jerry’s Bday today so been listening to some of the shows I was at. Reminiscing.  Was at his birthday show at the palace in 94 also. The Sick Stella Blue.
> 
> I have a bunch of my jelly pie 7 outside as well as the cackleberry 3 I’ve been growing for three years now and my chinook haze, also 3 seasons.


Wow. I wasn’t able to catch a Phish show until 2011. Went to the first ever Dick’s for my first Phish shows so that was pretty sweet. My first ever show was the night where all the songs started with the letter S, and there were some real bust outs. When I was younger my mom was one of those yuppie closet deadheads so I got a lot of exposure at a very early age. Never got a chance to see them, and every time I’ve been set to see Bobby or dead and co something has come up. Closest I’ve come so far is JRAD. I’ve been putting on some pre-‘98 phish lately. Halloween ‘95 is a standout show I’ve listened to a few times recently, with the quadrophenia cover and the 57 minute 3rd set YEM. I wonder if Trey was windmilling like Townshend for that set. Fish nailed the Keith Moon style. I was 9 years old when that went down.

A lot of people talk about the ghosts from fall ‘97 being their GOAT jams, but that YEM from ‘95 is ridiculous.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 1, 2020)

led1k said:


> Looks to me you've got bugs. Look for pics of mite or thrip damge. Use a magnifying glass (jewelers loop?) to look at the leaves esp undersides.


Yeah I thought this too originally, but honestly I’ve checked these up and down and can’t work out or find anything. I’ll get some shots of the undersides etc when I next can. Thanks for all the help tho guys.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2020)

Rumor has it that I'm still getting bashed at a copycat website. 
You know the one... created by a former RIU advertiser whose behavior was so unprofessional, he's now banned. 

It makes me feel warm & fuzzy inside.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 1, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Harvest day for my jelly dreams (jelly pie x blue dream)
> View attachment 4641168View attachment 4641169


Interesting, I chucked a jelly pie male x dreamcatcher, named it pie catcher.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 2, 2020)

BloomFielder said:


> Interesting, I chucked a jelly pie male x dreamcatcher, named it pie catcher.View attachment 4641931


Nice! I also bred the same jelly pie father to the one jelly pie female I decided to keep....this was the result. Not too shabby!


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 2, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Rumor has it that I'm still getting bashed at a copycat website.
> You know the one... created by a former RIU advertiser whose behavior was so unprofessional, he's now banned.
> 
> It makes me feel warm & fuzzy inside.


It was an interesting spectacle. 

Last time I was there he was drawing on his little coin purse and posting it in threads. And changing people's user names then wondering why they are upset. But yah here is where they abuse their power....

Didn't take long for the turn tables to turn


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Nice! I also bred the same jelly pie father to the one jelly pie female I decided to keep....this was the result. Not too shabby!  View attachment 4641960


Awesome. I need to find a few more females as nice as that rum runner before I start looking for a male. I was planning on hunting for an indica dominant male from my sundae stallion and tombstone packs, but I’ve still got a couple more months of pheno hunting before it’s worth it.

I chopped down that rum runner last night. Great yield. Beautiful buds. Wonderful sour tropical fruity smell with very little OG funk. Really pretty pink hues in the leaves. The awesome thing about her is that the lower buds that don’t get enough light are still dense but just smaller. There was no larf on the whole damn plant. After a year and a half of growing I finally feel like I’ve found my first truly top shelf pheno.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> It was an interesting spectacle.
> 
> Last time I was there he was drawing on his little coin purse and posting it in threads. And changing people's user names then wondering why they are upset. But yah here is where they abuse their power....
> 
> Didn't take long for the turn tables to turn


You know you've gotten in someone's head when they ban you, then delete all your posts so they can lie about what really happened. 

And get this -- @Amos Otis was a mod, got banned, and now he's back and uses sock accounts to post pro-trump propaganda in the political forum.
He probably does it here too. 

I guess he doesn't want to tarnish his brand *Brisco's Bargain Beans*.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 2, 2020)

@Snowback thanks for the tip on thrips, re checked plants today and found some today. Got the Neem oil out today and I ordered pyrethrum. First bug I’ve ever had growing indoors for like 4 years so pretty pissed of. Thanks for shout. You don’t see what you don’t know.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 2, 2020)

Anyone have experience with the dream catcher? 
Im wondering how much room im gona need to flower these 6 plants .
Any sound advice? Thats a 4x4 veg and its gona be 2 weeks till flip cuz im up potting to 7 gal..
I have upto a 4x9. And 3 315 cmhs?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> @Snowback thanks for the tip on thrips, re checked plants today and found some today. Got the Neem oil out today and I ordered pyrethrum. First bug I’ve ever had growing indoors for like 4 years so pretty pissed of. Thanks for shout. You don’t see what you don’t know.


I’ve got them in my veg tent right now too. I’ve been using spinosad and just found this one this morning, so I guess another treatment is necessary. I don’t want to move anything into the flower tent until these are gone. In a wonderful display of how much I still have to learn, I thought the symptom of thrips (white spots) was the actual bug and didn’t realize they live under the leaf.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got them in my veg tent right now too. I’ve been using spinosad and just found this one this morning, so I guess another treatment is necessary. I don’t want to move anything into the flower tent until these are gone. In a wonderful display of how much I still have to learn, I thought the symptom of thrips (white spots) was the actual bug and didn’t realize they live under the leaf.
> 
> View attachment 4642363


Spinosid is where its at for thrips. Just stay on it


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

I just cut all the damaged leaves off and sprayed again, taking each plant out and spraying the undersides of the leaves really well. I looked at each plant carefully and only found a few thrips. I’m thinking about putting a blue and yellow sticky trap in the veg tent. I’ve used them for fungus gnats in the past and they work really well.


----------



## CherryLola (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for help guys. I’ll try that Spinosid out too. @TerrapinBlazin Yours seem a lot bigger mines are really hard to spot unless they are making a dash across the leaf. Yeah I reckon all mines have a few. Was gonna put the tent into flower tonight at 7pm but going to wait untill I get these sorted. 
1
1 on this one 
2
There are 2 On this so hard to spot, if they are on the stem part of the leaf.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 2, 2020)

el kapitan said:


> Spinosid is where its at for thrips. Just stay on it


I just add beneficial nematodes to my soil and wait two weeks to transplant. Works like a dream and then i don't have to spray.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

I’m wondering about how I’ll have to control them long term since I recycle my soil. I think the nematodes would work really well. I bet they help with fungus gnats too. Got a link?


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m wondering about how I’ll have to control them long term since I recycle my soil. I think the nematodes would work really well. I bet they help with fungus gnats too. Got a link?


You can order then right off of amazon. And yes they do kill fungus gnats. Nice thing is tho they leave earth worms alone.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

Totally nematodes are the best. The triple threat ones are a great option too


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

Triple Blend Exterminator


Item NumbersNTRP1 - 5 Million Nematodes in Retail Packaging How Nematodes Work:Nematodes actively hunt for insect larvae, entering through natural body openings. Once inside the larvae, the nematode excretes bacteria from its digestive tract before it starts to feed and multiply. Within a few...



tiptopbiocontrol.com


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve got them in my veg tent right now too. I’ve been using spinosad and just found this one this morning, so I guess another treatment is necessary. I don’t want to move anything into the flower tent until these are gone. In a wonderful display of how much I still have to learn, I thought the symptom of thrips (white spots) was the actual bug and didn’t realize they live under the leaf.
> 
> View attachment 4642363


Those are big thrips bro. The ones in my zone are the smaller white slender ones. There are many different varieties of them, luckily they're not extremely harmful to the plant, yeah they chew leaf tissue which interrupts photosynthesis some but they're relatively easy to control and they typically don't mess with the flowers. 
Also you can spray the nematodes under the leaves BTW. 
I hadn't had them for some years then they appeared 3 or 4 months ago. All I did was spinosid probably 3 or 4 sprays and no more sign of em. I'd gotten comfortable with a no pest environment for a little while. Reminder to not let my guard down and keep up a mild ipm regimen. 
Peace


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks for the info. They are pretty big compared to other pics I’ve seen. I think I physically removed pretty much all of them and I’m going to spray a couple more times before I put anything into flowering.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 2, 2020)

I almost took cuttings from outside plant today and brought them in.
then i thought to myself i better not and shure enough one of the cuttings had spider mites...
Mess avoided thankfully


----------



## rollinfunk (Aug 2, 2020)

I just started using nematodes and predator mites. Any idea if predator mites will eat the nematodes? hope not.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 2, 2020)

Hey yall, afe tgere any gmo punch,purple crash or purple canyon grow pics?
And ant opinions what to run first?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 2, 2020)

I have one purple canyon. I popped one bean when I popped the two rum runner beans. She grew extremely slow so I put her outside and now she’s massive. Exploded as soon as I put her in the ground and now is huge. No word on the buds yet but I can say this one purple canyon pheno has done extremely well outside.

I’m going to try to source the nematodes locally. All the sites that look reputable charge a lot for shipping, and all the stuff with free shipping looks like it might be junk. There’s a nursery not far from me that has a big page about them on their website so they seem like the logical place to start.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> Thanks for help guys. I’ll try that Spinosid out too. @TerrapinBlazin Yours seem a lot bigger mines are really hard to spot unless they are making a dash across the leaf. Yeah I reckon all mines have a few. Was gonna put the tent into flower tonight at 7pm but going to wait untill I get these sorted.
> 1
> 1 on this one View attachment 4642403
> 2
> There are 2 On this so hard to spot, if they are on the stem part of the leaf.View attachment 4642404


You've got thrips and those little black dots are poop. 

If you use spinosad, mix it fresh each time because it loses potency after 24 hrs. 
Rather than trying to spray every nook & cranny, a root drench is easier and works great.

Good luck.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 2, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I just started using nematodes and predator mites. Any idea if predator mites will eat the nematodes? hope not.


I imagine that’s one of the more efficient ways at prevention and controlling pests. The predator bugs should focus on the stems and leaves while the nematodes do their work in the soil eating early stage pupa.


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

rollinfunk said:


> I just started using nematodes and predator mites. Any idea if predator mites will eat the nematodes? hope not.


They all play well together


----------



## el kapitan (Aug 2, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Hey yall, afe tgere any gmo punch,purple crash or purple canyon grow pics?
> And ant opinions what to run first?


I've run purple crash, 2 phenos in the first run and of course I didn't save a clone of the better one, it was a sweet grape punch leaner with just a hint of rubber. I have a 3rd pheno in flower I'll try n post a pic tomorrow. I think any of those 3 would be a cant go wrong situation. I know that canyon is killer og and the gmo if its the same one that's in the cowboy cookies its fire too...


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 2, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Nice! I also bred the same jelly pie father to the one jelly pie female I decided to keep....this was the result. Not too shabby!  View attachment 4641960


Really nice!!
was planning to keep a male, but He had different plans, pollenated my room week 6 of flowering.(sneaky bastard) It’s a shame I didn’t end up keeping.
Here’s a pic of wedding crashers x jelly pie

and dosidos x jelly pie got a purp and green pheno. thought accidents only happened to others and not me.


----------



## The Happy Seed (Aug 3, 2020)

Purple Cake....


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2020)

CherryLola said:


> @Snowback thanks for the tip on thrips, re checked plants today and found some today. Got the Neem oil out today and I ordered pyrethrum. First bug I’ve ever had growing indoors for like 4 years so pretty pissed of. Thanks for shout. You don’t see what you don’t know.


For what it's worth, they are one of the easier pests to get rid of. It will annoy for a while though while you get it under control. Happy hunting!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 3, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Thanks for the info. They are pretty big compared to other pics I’ve seen. I think I physically removed pretty much all of them and I’m going to spray a couple more times before I put anything into flowering.


Terrapin,
Some other commenters already mentioned it but I'll just throw my two cents and agree with them. It doesn't look like a thrip; at least not the type that are in my region. There could be more than one species of thrip though. I'm feeling too "lazy" to look it up.


----------



## Mr.Head (Aug 3, 2020)

That does not look like the thrips I get either. I think the smaller ones I get are flower thrips if I'm not mistaken. 2 Spinosad treatments 3 days apart seems to get em out of my house and back outside where they belong. I spray the foliage and the soil surface. That thrips you got there is on some TGH (Thrips Growth Hormone) fuckers swoll. Fresh out the joint thrips.

I wouldn't use pyrethrin indoors mate. That shit, at least the concentrate I have, wreaks like gasoline. Takes 3 days to get out of the house at a 1:100 dilution (that's 10ml to 1000ml? right? Fucking brains deadass today). It says it's food safe but I don't use it on my food crops either. Organic Garden Vegetables sprayed with gasoline don't make much sense to me.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr.Head said:


> That does not look like the thrips I get either. I think the smaller ones I get are flower thrips if I'm not mistaken. 2 Spinosad treatments 3 days apart seems to get em out of my house and back outside where they belong. I spray the foliage and the soil surface. That thrips you got there is on some TGH (Thrips Growth Hormone) fuckers swoll. Fresh out the joint thrips.
> 
> I wouldn't use pyrethrin indoors mate. That shit, at least the concentrate I have, wreaks like gasoline. Takes 3 days to get out of the house at a 1:100 dilution (that's 10ml to 1000ml? right? Fucking brains deadass today). It says it's food safe but I don't use it on my food crops either. Organic Garden Vegetables sprayed with gasoline don't make much sense to me.


Yeah those fuckers are big compared to everything else I’ve seen. I’m getting those nematodes as soon as I have the extra cash for a big pack. I’ll do another spinosad treatment tomorrow, and maybe get some Bt and start alternating that in. I’ve never considered using pyrethrin because it seems too toxic.


----------



## Omkarananda (Aug 3, 2020)

Jelly Pie
Not the best pic but this is really really good! Tastes like grapes/ berries and has lots of potency. The only other female I got was a star dawg leaner I guess and I wasn’t anything like this one. This is that one I revegged. Now I’m on my third run with this one.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 3, 2020)

Help please!!!!Okay so so I guess it's spider mite season. I just found three small plants in my flower room with them.
I immediately took them out. They do have Bud on it and it is harvestable but I don't know what I should do. 
If I chop it down cut the leaves off and put it in my bedroom in front of the AC on cold will that kill them or will they just fall off and infest my house somehow..
It seems contain to those three plants right now. However I think I'm going to call the rest of the room early. An attempt to stop them from spreading what do you guys think


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 3, 2020)

One of the reasons I decided to use spinosad as my primary bug killer is that it can be used systemically (pour it into the soil and it makes the plant toxic) for mites, apparently. I haven’t had mites yet so I can’t say for sure if it works, but this is worth a read. I’m thinking of adding some to my next watering because I saw something that looked like a (dead) spider mite today when I was doing a follow up search for thrips. That cheap soil from Lowe’s caused me some issues. This is a good cautionary tale. I’m glad that perlite is back in stock and I can go back to making my own, but now I won’t feel totally comfortable until I get the nematodes established.









Systemic use of spinosad to control the two-spotted spider mite (Acari: Tetranychidae) on tomatoes grown in rockwool - PubMed


Spinosad is a reduced-risk insecticide derived as a fermentation product from the soil actinomycete Saccharopolyspora spinosa. It is toxic by ingestion and contact and has a unique mode of action on the insect nervous system. Spinosad exhibits a high degree of selective toxicity towards the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Spider Mites & Cannabis - How to Identify & Get Rid of Them Quickly!


Spider mites are a common cannabis pest that can be very difficult to get rid of. Learn how to spot and treat at the first signs of these nasty pests.




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 3, 2020)

Here’s bodega #1 at day 31. She’s looking really nice, and I’m sad the clones all died. May be worth revegging but I just ordered some gear from BOG to continue the bubble gum hunt.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 3, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Help please!!!!Okay so so I guess it's spider mite season. I just found three small plants in my flower room with them.
> I immediately took them out. They do have Bud on it and it is harvestable but I don't know what I should do.
> If I chop it down cut the leaves off and put it in my bedroom in front of the AC on cold will that kill them or will they just fall off and infest my house somehow..
> It seems contain to those three plants right now. However I think I'm going to call the rest of the room early. An attempt to stop them from spreading what do you guys think


worth the Google.





__





HOW TO KILL SPIDER MITES 100%: " Naturally - no chemicals"


anybody try it yet. I no ima use this method I TRUST BRUH !!



www.rollitup.org





Go hard or light don’t matter, ventilate Heavily right after spray to avoid bud rot.
Harvest any week after last application.
Natural, effective, doesn’t disrupt potency nor terps.lol no traces of funny stuff. someone says otherwise their living in myths.

If not yet fried, spider mites will readily make there way elsewhere to find more suitable Plants/environment to feed and repopulate.

Hope this helps. Beats washing buds after harvest like a loser.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 3, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> One of the reasons I decided to use spinosad as my primary bug killer is that it can be used systemically (pour it into the soil and it makes the plant toxic) for mites, apparently. I haven’t had mites yet so I can’t say for sure if it works, but this is worth a read. I’m thinking of adding some to my next watering because I saw something that looked like a (dead) spider mite today when I was doing a follow up search for thrips. That cheap soil from Lowe’s caused me some issues. This is a good cautionary tale. I’m glad that perlite is back in stock and I can go back to making my own, but now I won’t feel totally comfortable until I get the nematodes established.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea this suck, i just dusted the veg tent with de... i had. Spider mites on my first plant ever. 2 years ago and hadnt seen them senseluckly the flower room is a 60 days. So im just gona chop... i have 5 plants at45 days but im gonna cull them all.. what really sucks is my veg tent has 6 2 month old monsters in it.Well to me atleast.. this was the veg tent a week ago there is now o room in the tent its nothing but plants... and some bud pics im having to harvest early.... ugggh sigh


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 4, 2020)

I dust with DE around my grow area and kitchen but that’s just to keep ants and roaches out. I didn’t get any plant pests last year besides the caterpillars outside but I sure am getting the crash course right now.

My next batch of clones (chem pie wedding pie leaner) already has roots and it’s only been a week. All 4 cuts rooted super fast with no issues. Assuming the buds are good this one’s definitely another keeper. It’s also starting to look like one of the bodega clones may survive. No roots yet but the cutting never rotted and the leaves are starting to grow. Not quite sure what causes that. I think it was the heat wave that rotted the stems on the last batch though. I’m still using the same water in the cloner.

The thrips seem to be gone from the veg tent but I’m going to spray once more before I transplant and flip that (stardawg leaner) chem pie. I did see some possible spider mite activity on some lower leaves in the flower tent. No visible mites or webs but the leaf damage looks like spider mites. I’ll keep an eye on it for a couple days, but I might be trying the systemic spinosad sooner rather than later. No point in posting a pic of that yet. I can’t get enough detail 

Outdoor plants seem really happy. I’ve had some grasshoppers munching the fan leaves but I’m not worried about them. Last year the caterpillars didn’t get really bad until late September.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 4, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I dust with DE around my grow area and kitchen but that’s just to keep ants and roaches out. I didn’t get any plant pests last year besides the caterpillars outside but I sure am getting the crash course right now.
> 
> My next batch of clones (chem pie wedding pie leaner) already has roots and it’s only been a week. All 4 cuts rooted super fast with no issues. Assuming the buds are good this one’s definitely another keeper. It’s also starting to look like one of the bodega clones may survive. No roots yet but the cutting never rotted and the leaves are starting to grow. Not quite sure what causes that. I think it was the heat wave that rotted the stems on the last batch though. I’m still using the same water in the cloner.
> 
> ...


What is your cloners res temp?

You can add some H2O2, bleach or poolshock to the res to if you’re getting any slime, rot, or foul smell. 

As for the pests, what I’ve found works best is alternating applications of Azamax, and a mix of neem oil, dr. bronners soap, with an essential oils blend from BuildASoil.

For outdoor I add Montereys garden insect killer to the regiment.

With these preventative measures I haven’t had any bug issues in years.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 4, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> What is your cloners res temp?
> 
> You can add some H2O2, bleach or poolshock to the res to if you’re getting any slime, rot, or foul smell.


It’s hot. 88f according to my most accurate thermocouple. Summer is on the downswing now and when it gets cooler I’ll want the extra heat from the pump, but I’m thinking about switching to a powerful air stone for the warmer months. Something that will really froth up that water. I use a little Bacillus amyloliquefaciens d747 (natural fungicide) in the water and that seems to keep all the gross stuff out. I’ve got the top sealed up well enough that algae doesn’t really build up. Closed cell foam inserts that keep the water totally out of the light and an opaque lid. What I really need is good climate control, but I live in a rental and I don’t want to buy anything like a mini split that I have to permanently install.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 5, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Anyone have experience with the dream catcher?
> Im wondering how much room im gona need to flower these 6 plants .
> Any sound advice? Thats a 4x4 veg and its gona be 2 weeks till flip cuz im up potting to 7 gal..
> I have upto a 4x9. And 3 315 cmhs?


Just cut a Dreamcatcher last night 11 1/2 weeks easy grow likes to eat not much of a stretch probably because I lst until like week 5 of flower


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 5, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Just cut a Dreamcatcher last night 11 1/2 weeks easy grow likes to eat


U have pics


----------



## gwheels (Aug 5, 2020)

Purple Dream. Wow does it work nice. This one was chopped at day 54 on 11/13 to get a sampler. The rest came down today on day 56

It leaned punch. They were vegged long enough to be mature to see what the flower time was like. 

Very tasty...works like a champ too and is very effective for my gut issues. Instant wicked drymouth.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 5, 2020)

This dawg lemon is my favorite plant so far love the structure, the only thing’s that different on this grow is I used roots organic to transplant with instead of the usual happy frog.Is it my ph is off?( the leaf discoloring),cause with Happy frog I never ph what do you guys think?


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 5, 2020)

Really bummed that I have hermies with all 4 purple cakes. I messed up a lil and had ph problems and top dressing wasnt that hot a month ago. 6 weeks in this sat. Pulled about dozen or more lower popcorn nugs that were popping out nanners. One site had actual frosty lil male pollen sac. None of these looked like they opened up. Only time will tell.
I'm not too pissed as I'm sitting on plenty of fire from last but I read a couple of posts with same results and some not. Guess way she fucking goes.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll post pics of this one pheno lol it's pretty fucking sad and looks like its revegging


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 5, 2020)

3 are Larfy but look like 12 week harvest or longer def leaning on sativa.

Really hope the nanners stop.


----------



## TheBlackHand420 (Aug 5, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> This dawg lemon is my favorite plant so far love the structure, the only thing’s that different on this grow is I used roots organic to transplant with instead of the usual happy frog.Is it my ph is off?( the leaf discoloring)View attachment 4645620View attachment 4645621,cause with Happy frog I never ph what do you guys think?


Look alright too me


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 5, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> This dawg lemon is my favorite plant so far love the structure, the only thing’s that different on this grow is I used roots organic to transplant with instead of the usual happy frog.Is it my ph is off?( the leaf discoloring)View attachment 4645620View attachment 4645621,cause with Happy frog I never ph what do you guys think?


Might just be cramped in that pot. When my leaves start getting a little yellow like that it usually means it’s getting rootbound. That plant is pretty good sized for that 2 gallon pot and looks like a fast grower. It might be something else but that’s always worth checking.

I put two of the chem pies into flowering today. Stuck the stardawg leaner outside and the wedding pie leaner in the tent. There’s one more that’s more of a hybrid pheno, and she’s just chillin for now.

I found one more of those big fucking thrips. This time on a clone. I cut the leaf off and just threw the fucker outside and hopefully that’s the end of them. Veg tent is clear and I think I’m just being paranoid about the flower tent.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 5, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Might just be cramped in that pot. When my leaves start getting a little yellow like that it usually means it’s getting rootbound. That plant is pretty good sized for that 2 gallon pot and looks like a fast grower. It might be something else but that’s always worth checking.
> 
> I put two of the chem pies into flowering today. Stuck the stardawg leaner outside and the wedding pie leaner in the tent. There’s one more that’s more of a hybrid pheno, and she’s just chillin for now.
> 
> I found one more of those big fucking thrips. This time on a clone. I cut the leaf off and just threw the fucker outside and hopefully that’s the end of them. Veg tent is clear and I think I’m just being paranoid about the flower tent.


Yeah doing a transplant soon as the soil gets dry going drop them in 5 gallons and start flowering in 2 weeks


----------



## vitalsine (Aug 6, 2020)

Shipment came in today. Needless to say I'm stocked for a bit lol. Love that chem flavor... think I went overboard with these stardawg crosses lol. I guess that's just the masshole in me.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 6, 2020)

Full tent shot. Starting to fill up


----------



## actech (Aug 6, 2020)

I've got lemon tree, purple aliens and grape punch going and they are all in the flush phase of bud.


----------



## actech (Aug 6, 2020)

First two are lemon tree and third is grape punch. I also have lemon meringue from exotic genetix.....she is seeded like all the rest. Male was a lemon meringue.


----------



## actech (Aug 6, 2020)

All grape punch


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 6, 2020)

Sorry if its too many pictures at one time.but man I am digging this pioneer kush.i like the way the obs is going aswell.


----------



## actech (Aug 6, 2020)

more lemon tree


----------



## actech (Aug 6, 2020)

Purple aliens


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 7, 2020)

Another 45% off sale for a lazy days. I found the email in my spam. Bad spam.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 7, 2020)

Current pics of my cabinet. Plants were flipped 6/21. Doc, Lemon tree punch, and ice cream punch.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 8, 2020)

Aw hell... Damn 45% off sale. Don't need beans but couldn't resist a 27 dollar pack of City Slicker. It's almost risk free to try something at that price.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 8, 2020)

If any of you have feedback on City Slicker... I'll take it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2020)

Does this look concerning to anyone else? This is what I suspected might be spider mites and it’s getting a little worse. It’s only on a few lower branches of one plant. I’m about to spray the shit out of my flower tent. I need to get those nematodes, and I’m about to call some nurseries. I’m wondering if I should buy one more pack or not. I think I might be set as far as GPS gear goes.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Does this look concerning to anyone else? This is what I suspected might be spider mites and it’s getting a little worse. It’s only on a few lower branches of one plant. I’m about to spray the shit out of my flower tent. I need to get those nematodes, and I’m about to call some nurseries. I’m wondering if I should buy one more pack or not. I think I might be set as far as GPS gear goes.
> View attachment 4647768


Extremely concerning.
If you could get a clearer pic to 100% ID.

I wouldnt recommend spraying in flower. If its 100% mites you may need to kill the infected plants asap and watch others to see if any are there. Order Beneficials like Persimillis to control plants that don't look infected as well as Nematodes are always great.

Some folks go nuclear and kill the entire area to rid them. I hope this isn't your case.

Also the big infected leaf looks like it has a tiny green caterpillar on it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Extremely concerning.
> If you could get a clearer pic to 100% ID.
> 
> I wouldnt recommend spraying in flower. If its 100% mites you may need to kill the infected plants asap and watch others to see if any are there. Order Beneficials like Persimillis to control plants that don't look infected as well as Nematodes are always great.
> ...


No caterpillars that I can see. People over in the outdoor forum have told me you can spray spinosad up to the final week in flowering, which is how I had planned to fight the caterpillars that invade in late flowering out here.

FWIW I was thinking of aborting that plant anyway, because the buds aren’t looking very good and the plant takes up a lot of space. First pic is the affected grape punch in question. Second pic is the bodega that was flipped on the same day. This grape punch is the only plant with damage and I think aborting is the prudent measure.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> No caterpillars that I can see. People over in the outdoor forum have told me you can spray spinosad up to the final week in flowering, which is how I had planned to fight the caterpillars that invade in late flowering out here.
> 
> FWIW I was thinking of aborting that plant anyway, because the buds aren’t looking very good and the plant takes up a lot of space.


Yep, alot of those bottles all advertise you can spray up until the day before harvest or the week before harvest. Once buds are forming they absorb whatever is sprayed on them. Some folks don't care about pesticides on their bud but I certainly do. Its half the reason I grow my own so I know exactly what I'm putting into it.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, alot of those bottles all advertise you can spray up until the day before harvest or the week before harvest. Once buds are forming they absorb whatever is sprayed on them. Some folks don't care about pesticides on their bud but I certainly do. Its half the reason I grow my own so I know exactly what I'm putting into it.


The way it was explained to me is that it takes a few days for the plant to metabolize it. I dunno if the buds actually trap and preserve the spinosad, but everything I’ve read suggests that it’s highly mobile. I don’t think I would spray after week 6, but the two bodegas look good and I don’t see any leaf damage, so I’ll take a chance at spraying them once to keep any potential nasties from spreading. I think the grape punch needs to be aborted and I’m just going to go ahead and do it.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The way it was explained to me is that it takes a few days for the plant to metabolize it. I dunno if the buds actually trap and preserve the spinosad, but everything I’ve read suggests that it’s highly mobile. I don’t think I would spray after week 6, but the two bodegas look good and I don’t see any leaf damage, so I’ll take a chance at spraying them once to keep any potential nasties from spreading. I think the grape punch needs to be aborted and I’m just going to go ahead and do it.


Well I put it this way. Our LPS have to have their weed tested to be compliant and they're tests always show these sprays in the final product so I don't personally believe that buds don't absorb it. I trust the science of testing vs what ppl have always said.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> The way it was explained to me is that it takes a few days for the plant to metabolize it. I dunno if the buds actually trap and preserve the spinosad, but everything I’ve read suggests that it’s highly mobile. I don’t think I would spray after week 6, but the two bodegas look good and I don’t see any leaf damage, so I’ll take a chance at spraying them once to keep any potential nasties from spreading. I think the grape punch needs to be aborted and I’m just going to go ahead and do it.


If you can score a bunch of lady bugs they'll go ape shot on those mites! Or predator mites will work too but may need more time to establish.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you can score a bunch of lady bugs they'll go ape shot on those mites! Or predator mites will work too but may need more time to establish.


Wish I had read this before I went to the nursery. They sell all that stuff there and they’re 5 minutes from my house. I picked up a pack of nematodes and treated everything. Maybe I’ll go back for some ladybugs. I’ll just have to take the fungus gnat trap out so it doesn’t catch the ladybugs. I’d much rather use bio control over sprays if I have the choice. Some of my local dispensaries list pyrethrin right on the label in their lab analysis and they don’t give a fuck. Pyrethrin and neem oil are two that I won’t use no matter what.

So I can just turn ladybugs loose in my tents and they’ll stay established in there? Do regular ladybugs work as well as the black ones that specifically eat spider mites?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 8, 2020)

Nematode treatment is complete. The nursery down the street sells the good stuff. They could probably special order the Stethorus ladybugs for me. This one pack was enough for a 5 gallon bucket, according to the directions, which treated every single plant plus my indoor compost.


So that grape punch got cut down and fed to the goats. The soil was added back into the compost bin before the nematodes were added. I checked all my other plants really carefully and didn’t see any other leaf damage. Now I’ve got my two indica dominant chem pies in there. The one in back is the one I’ve been referring to as the wedding pie leaner. She smells like intense grapefruit. The one in front smells more stardawggy. The other big stardawg leaning chem pie is outside and loving it. I’ll post some pics when she starts budding.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Wish I had read this before I went to the nursery. They sell all that stuff there and they’re 5 minutes from my house. I picked up a pack of nematodes and treated everything. Maybe I’ll go back for some ladybugs. I’ll just have to take the fungus gnat trap out so it doesn’t catch the ladybugs. I’d much rather use bio control over sprays if I have the choice. Some of my local dispensaries list pyrethrin right on the label in their lab analysis and they don’t give a fuck. Pyrethrin and neem oil are two that I won’t use no matter what.
> 
> So I can just turn ladybugs loose in my tents and they’ll stay established in there? Do regular ladybugs work as well as the black ones that specifically eat spider mites?


I remember watching a documentary a while ago when it was discussing hemp and its uses for cleaning land. It is one of the best known plants at absorbing everything including radiation. If the plant is known to suck up everything I would bet that sprays are included.

If outdoors I usually add Neem Cake, Karanja Meal, and Shrimp meal to the soil to help give plant a boost against bugs. I dont get many thrips, spidermites, white flies on them. Caterpillars and leaf hoppers and miners are my biggest problem.

For the ladybugs put pantyhose or something over your openings to prevent them escaping.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Does this look concerning to anyone else? This is what I suspected might be spider mites and it’s getting a little worse. It’s only on a few lower branches of one plant. I’m about to spray the shit out of my flower tent. I need to get those nematodes, and I’m about to call some nurseries. I’m wondering if I should buy one more pack or not. I think I might be set as far as GPS gear goes.
> View attachment 4647768


Got thrips for sure and some type of mites.
Spinosad root drench will fix that.
-- edit --
1 oz per gallon, preferably when medium is fairly dry. 
A couple of doses is usually sufficient. (Mix a fresh batch every time. )








Monterey® Garden Insect Spray - Monterey Lawn & Garden


Contains Spinosad, a bacterial product produced by fermentation.



www.montereylawngarden.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 8, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you can score a bunch of lady bugs they'll go ape shot on those mites! Or predator mites will work too but may need more time to establish.


Lowes sells ladybugs in our area. 
We bought a couple of containers and set them loose in the garden to take care of our aphid problem. 
They did a *great* job. I rarely see aphids anymore.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 8, 2020)

Finally got a few girls starting to take off from Greenpoint. My Oil Slick bit the dust soon after it broke the soil but these two have done fine. Not sure how old they are. Maybe 4 weeks? Kinda slow going I think. This is purple cookie and banana punch. Looking good so far.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 8, 2020)

The jelly pie is just loaded with tops!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 9, 2020)

Your bush is getting enormous.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 9, 2020)

Damn Idk if those in the background have been in other pics but it took me a sec to notice them. Fuckin bravo. Those ladies look excellent.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 9, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Damn Idk if those in the background have been in other pics but it took me a sec to notice them. Fuckin bravo. Those ladies look excellent.


Thank you! 
I got a whole slew of different strains going on. Has been a very decent yr!


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 9, 2020)

Sundae driver x black banana cookies 
Left grape punch
Bottom 2 Topanga s1 top Topanga wedding


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 9, 2020)

Quick update everyone. Got 9 tomahawk @ 30 days veg. Still not showing sex yet but I anticipate that happening shortly. Gonna keep my 2 best females in my 2.5 x 2 gorilla tent with 200w timber. Play a little with cloning, up pot to 7 gallon pots and eventually flower these big girls. Other females will be up potted to 3 gallon pots and flowered after 2 more weeks veg. 

Some notes of interest. This strain is by far the skunkiest strain I've ever had in veg. People weren't lying lol. They are also heavy feeders. Were showing cal/mag deficiencies like 2 weeks into veg. Never seen plants deplete ffof this quickly. Cheers everyone.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 10, 2020)

Got 6 Motor Punch, bout 2 months old, going to take clones and top and flip to flower in a week.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 11, 2020)

Hickok Haze somehow got relegated to average by me, however my brain keeps going back to the jar. Nice active but Stoney high and a smooth fuel spice and earthy taste right now. Cured to a beautiful gold/deep dark green. Plenty of power on this hill, good yield and easy.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 11, 2020)

Heres a lil nug of dreamcatcher finished anone have pics of gmo punch, purple canyon , or purp crash?


----------



## wierdly (Aug 13, 2020)

Will GPS be putting out any more s1s of the Elite cuts? This WC turned out to be really nice. I have ran it four times. Smaller flowers, hard as rocks, very stretchy, but O so potent. Lots of cookie/cake and a little funk. I wish I would have gotten 10 packs to hunt through.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 13, 2020)

I traded out and gave away all 5 packs of the WC I had and all I hear now is how great those plants were...


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 13, 2020)

Any pics of gmo punch please?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 13, 2020)

Texas butter looks frostier every time I see her.
Will post a pic without light on soon, been busy.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 14, 2020)

Indica dominant bodega at day 42. She’s looking really nice, but I don’t know if I need to worry about re-vegging this one. I think the other pheno is more interesting and one of those clones barely survived. Up next is the chem pie, and all 3 phenos clone extremely easily. Just waiting for buds to form on those. I gave away 4 of the cookie crunch and just kept the nicest looking/growing/smelling 3. They’re all really lanky and required staking. Two of them would be over 2 feet tall now if I hadn’t staked them.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 14, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Heres a lil nug of dreamcatcher finished anone have pics of gmo punch, purple canyon , or purp crash?


Dreamcatcher was the last pack I bought, and the last pack I’ll buy from them for a while unless they drop some new strains. That looks awesome. I’m sitting on over 10 packs that I haven’t even opened lol. I don’t think I’ll pop any more GPS gear until I run through the stuff I got from BOG and Cannarado.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 14, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Quick update everyone. Got 9 tomahawk @ 30 days veg. Still not showing sex yet but I anticipate that happening shortly. Gonna keep my 2 best females in my 2.5 x 2 gorilla tent with 200w timber. Play a little with cloning, up pot to 7 gallon pots and eventually flower these big girls. Other females will be up potted to 3 gallon pots and flowered after 2 more weeks veg.
> 
> Some notes of interest. This strain is by far the skunkiest strain I've ever had in veg. People weren't lying lol. They are also heavy feeders. Were showing cal/mag deficiencies like 2 weeks into veg. Never seen plants deplete ffof this quickly. Cheers everyone.
> View attachment 4649278


This pic has me craving Whataburger.


----------



## Four2Zero (Aug 14, 2020)

L-R Rum Runner - Copper Chem - CVS Raspberry Pebbles - Cake N Chem

Started late this year for smaller plants. Turned out exactly like I was hoping for, size wise. Its all personal, I don't trim these days just pull off the big leaves. Low stress less work.

Good Luck on a good harvest friends!


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 14, 2020)

Ice cream cake is looking solid


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

40% off sale for 2 more days. At this point you would be an idiot to pay full price. Closest I came was 35% off. Its setting people up ONLY to wait tho. You know another one is coming. 40%? Shit, I'll wait for 50%. Are sales that bad right now?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> 40% off sale for 2 more days. At this point you would be an idiot to pay full price. Closest I came was 35% off. Its setting people up ONLY to wait tho. You know another one is coming. 40%? Shit, I'll wait for 50%. Are sales that bad right now?


Why do you keep bringing this up? Just curious.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Why do you keep bringing this up? Just curious.


Does it not seem odd? I look at buying seeds everyday. I don't see ANY company throwin sales out as often. Is it bad sales? Bad beans? I guess I always fall back to cause and effect.
Are you a breeder? I've seen something lately to that effect but not sure. I'm just curious as well.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 14, 2020)

Anyone grown out any of the fems available right now?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Does it not seem odd? I look at buying seeds everyday. I don't see ANY company throwin sales out as often. Is it bad sales? Bad beans? I guess I always fall back to cause and effect.
> Are you a breeder? I've seen something lately to that effect but not sure. I'm just curious as well.


Its all good. I think it's just how Greenpoint does things since they got rid of the old reverse auctions. Not really abnormal.

And I've been know to chuck a bean or two.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good. I think it's just how Greenpoint does things since they got rid of the old reverse auctions. Not really abnormal.
> 
> And I've been know to chuck a bean or two.


How about them Gold Nuggets? I got a few packs where all I had to pay was shipping back in the good ol days. Had different breeders too. Heck get .50 cents for every buck spent was a hell of a deal.


----------



## SFnone (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> 40% off sale for 2 more days. At this point you would be an idiot to pay full price. Closest I came was 35% off. Its setting people up ONLY to wait tho. You know another one is coming. 40%? Shit, I'll wait for 50%. Are sales that bad right now?


there are old buyers that haven't been buying for sure, myself included, but having lots of sales is how greenpoint has always been... I think it's a marketing strategy to get people to buy, and then buy again... maybe also a way to kill competition through offering the best deal... the biggest sale always used to be on Halloween but there was a minimum purchase necessary to get it... I bought almost the whole catalogue a few years ago for less than $400 during one of these sales... the old reverse auction was the best... you could get a pack for around 10 bucks, or even free if you had "gold nuggets"...


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 14, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone grown out any of the fems available right now?


Ill be starting the purple punch next weekend


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 14, 2020)

I got a second pack of valley chem and a pack of Cali cannon for like 50 bux shipped last weekend. Definitely worth waiting on the sales to hit em up.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 14, 2020)

Just got my order from the last sale, excited to pop these!


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Its all good. I think it's just how Greenpoint does things since they got rid of the old reverse auctions. Not really abnormal.
> 
> And I've been know to chuck a bean or two.


Ok I feel better with a few people telling me this is normal for them. I almost dropped more duckets on the 45% off sale but al i was missing was stardawg an royal chem from the regs. I have backed off buying so many fems. $6-8 each is what I like to keep it at for those unless its a strain I specifically want then I'll do $10.

Well if there is a name for dem beans lemme know. I'll look for em


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 14, 2020)

Any good sativa leaners?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Does it not seem odd? I look at buying seeds everyday. I don't see ANY company throwin sales out as often. Is it bad sales? Bad beans? I guess I always fall back to cause and effect.
> Are you a breeder? I've seen something lately to that effect but not sure. I'm just curious as well.


It's just old school scarcity marketing. 

FOMO can be a strong motivator for impulsive types. (I've got a huge bag of GPS gear )


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Dreamcatcher was the last pack I bought, and the last pack I’ll buy from them for a while unless they drop some new strains. That looks awesome. I’m sitting on over 10 packs that I haven’t even opened lol. I don’t think I’ll pop any more GPS gear until I run through the stuff I got from BOG and Cannarado.


There is a recent lab test posted on IG for Dreamcatcher. It lists 25% total THC (about 29% THCa). Just thought I would pass it on...


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's just old school scarcity marketing.
> 
> FOMO can be a strong motivator for impulsive types. (I've got a huge bag of GPS gear )


It definitely works on me as I have one too. Just watered the banana punch and purple cookies


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Does it not seem odd? I look at buying seeds everyday. I don't see ANY company throwin sales out as often. Is it bad sales? Bad beans? I guess I always fall back to cause and effect.
> Are you a breeder? I've seen something lately to that effect but not sure. I'm just curious as well.


Definitely not bad beans. The Western Wizard is still talked about among my friends. It was much loved.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Just got my order from the last sale, excited to pop these!
> 
> View attachment 4653911


I see that you have a couple City Slickers in there. It would be much appreciated if you could do some updates on those whenever you get around to running them. I ordered a pack for 27 dollars last week. Looking forward to the COVID mail finally arriving.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Definitely not bad beans. The Western Wizard is still talked about among my friends. It was much loved.


I've seen a few names that arent listed currently and wonder what the last prize cut used was. Stardawg was the reg and purple punch was for fems this time it seemed.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I see that you have a couple City Slickers in there. It would be much appreciated if you could do some updates on those whenever you get around to running them. I ordered a pack for 27 dollars last week. Looking forward to the COVID mail finally arriving.


Will definitely keep you posted, I'll be popping the beans in the next week. Most likely will start a journal and I'll shoot you the link if you'd like to follow along.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 15, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Definitely not bad beans. The Western Wizard is still talked about among my friends. It was much loved.


Yep, the western Wizard was hands down the best strain from GPS I ever grew. I popped 2 beans, both fems. 1 was stardawg dom and went for like 80+ days and the other was Blissful Wiz dom and that was the best cookie strain I have grown. Still have 10 seeds of that to hunt through again. 

It put GSC to shame, I tried cookies and chem and this by far had way better terp profile.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 15, 2020)

Anyone had any issues checking out with PMC coin? I know in the past greenpoint had issues with payofix. So just checking


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 15, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Anyone had any issues checking out with PMC coin? I know in the past greenpoint had issues with payofix. So just checking


My bank flagged the first transaction but after authorizing the purchase I’ve used it several times with no issues.

What kind of issues are you having?


----------



## led1k (Aug 15, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Yep, the western Wizard was hands down the best strain from GPS I ever grew. I popped 2 beans, both fems. 1 was stardawg dom and went for like 80+ days and the other was Blissful Wiz dom and that was the best cookie strain I have grown. Still have 10 seeds of that to hunt through again.
> 
> It put GSC to shame, I tried cookies and chem and this by far had way better terp profile.


I would love to help you hunt. I have some S1's from my keeper Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies (now Purple Cookies) that need to meet the Blissful Wiz.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 15, 2020)

Finally got to smoke my jelly dream! Yes yes and yes! Knocked me out cold for 3 hours which I find weird because it's a sativa dom but I felt zero pain anywhere (before I fell asleep) and that is rare since I work in a mill and I'm always sore!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 15, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Wtf is Greenpoint GU? Dude is on IG flexing with Trump shit. What a fucking scumbag. I don't care if the seeds are bomb or they're cheap, I'm not supporting racist fuckwads. GPS are dead to me.


Well jack black is a satanist and I still watch his movies ... any many singers I dont agree with their views but I still listen to their music. 
If you dont want to buy good genetics because you dont like the breeders views...then I guess more seeds for us. 
And btw boo on you for bringing up politics .... there is a thread for all that hate garbage and stress.


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 15, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Well jack black is a satanist and I still watch his movies ... any many singers I dont agree with their views but I still listen to their music.
> If you dont want to buy good genetics because you dont like the breeders views...then I guess more seeds for us.
> And btw boo on you for bringing up politics .... there is a thread for all that hate garbage and stress.


I didnt wanna bring it in here but the people had to know lol. Not a big deal for me. Tons of seeds out there. Just wont contribute to people that support openly racist hatemongers that destroy our country. Did the same thing with the NFL this year. I'm not buying anything that has to do with them either. Idk just how I am.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 15, 2020)

led1k said:


> I would love to help you hunt. I have some S1's from my keeper Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies (now Purple Cookies) that need to meet the Blissful Wiz.


Captains connection has F2s in the work of the blissful wizard 32 being made right now. Stay tuned to his IG to see when those drop.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

I did the original Blissful Wizard from Captain's Connection. It was underwhelming unfortunately. Yield was also miniscule. I did make seeds though. Of course the BWiz 32 is legendary but I guess that my beans were not destined to reproduce it.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 15, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> And btw boo on you for bringing up politics .... there is a thread for all that hate garbage and stress.


"Hate Garbage". That's a good description of modern political discourse.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2020)

Well if Jack Black is a Satanist for having the devil in comedic skits then I'm a going to hell for sure.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 15, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Wtf is Greenpoint GU? Dude is on IG flexing with Trump shit. What a fucking scumbag. I don't care if the seeds are bomb or they're cheap, I'm not supporting racist fuckwads. GPS are dead to me.


I warned Gu about the political shit in a PM and he obviously didn’t listen. 

This is a fundamental business concept and it amazes me when business owners simply don’t get it.

His buddy Heisen is no smarter.


----------



## 710slickxx (Aug 15, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I warned Gu about the political shit in a PM and he obviously didn’t listen.
> 
> This is a fundamental business concept and it amazes me when business owners simply don’t get it.
> 
> His buddy Heisen is no smarter.


Oh wow i dident know that! Welp gu is now poo


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I didn't need more GPS seeds, but now I have an excuse.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2020)

Fuck trump, bye now


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Well jack black is a satanist and I still watch his movies ... any many singers I dont agree with their views but I still listen to their music.
> If you dont want to buy good genetics because you dont like the breeders views...then I guess more seeds for us.
> And btw boo on you for bringing up politics .... there is a thread for all that hate garbage and stress.


People deserve to know the truth.


----------



## Texgrowerz (Aug 16, 2020)

GPS supports trump? Well I guess I’m placing an order today, earned my business.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> People deserve to know the truth.


Who gives a rat's ass who likes what side blah blah blah. 
It's like you saying "I like Ford trucks" and me saying well I'm all about the dodge... so because you like Fords now I won't like yours posts or have anything to do with you. And further more I will hijack a thread that has nothing to do with trucks and get other Ford haters to not like you too. 

See it's stupid right? People can have opinions and believe what they want. In the end who cares! 

As far as greenpoint goes...they have good genetics and tho I got a bunk package of seeds from them at first ...they made it right with me right away. Now that is the stuff that matters. Could care less about anything else. 

Like I said its hate garbage .... there is a thread for that .... this is about growing.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Who gives a rat's ass who likes what side blah blah blah.
> It's like you saying "I like Ford trucks" and me saying well I'm all about the dodge... so because you like Fords now I won't like yours posts or have anything to do with you. And further more I will hijack a thread that has nothing to do with trucks and get other Ford haters to not like you too.
> 
> See it's stupid right? People can have opinions and believe what they want. In the end who cares!
> ...


Obviously you haven't been paying attention.

Did you watch the video of Heisen showing how he cross-pollinates? (He removed it fast.) 

I'm sorry you feel the need to defend your purchase. 
If it's any consolation, I bet my GPS collection is bigger than yours...


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Obviously you haven't been paying attention.
> 
> Did you watch the video of Heisen showing how he cross-pollinates? (He removed it fast.)
> 
> ...


Well since you dont like them anymore you can send your collection my way lol ....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

Texgrowerz said:


> GPS supports trump? Well I guess I’m placing an order today, earned my business.


lol
A new sock puppet has entered the room! 

Welcome.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Well since you dont like them anymore you can send your collection my way lol ....


There are certain jealous, lonely haters that return to this thread from time to time. Several of us have found the best solution is to just use the "ignore" function which can be found by moving the pointer over their username. At first you may wonder, but eventually you forget those people even existed until someone quotes them; their content is still not shown. It's very nice.

correct and incorrect opinions


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> There are certain jealous, lonely haters that return to this thread from time to time. Several of us have found the best solution is to just use the "ignore" function which can be found by moving the pointer over their username. At first you may wonder, but eventually you forget those people even existed until someone quotes them; their content is still not shown. It's very nice.
> 
> correct and incorrect opinions


On it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

Why doesn't anyone want to talk about how GPS seeds are created? 
Sloppy is as sloppy does. 

There was a great video posted here a while back... 

I only do business with professionals. 
-- edit -- 
And don't forget -- GPS supports Trump. 
Vote with your dollars.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 16, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why doesn't anyone want to talk about how GPS seeds are created?
> Sloppy is as sloppy does.
> 
> There was a great video posted here a while back...
> ...


Yea I’m sure there’s a reason they are so cheap

& why wud he use his business to promote his political views. Seems un smart


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

I'm re-running some of my Copper Chem keepers from the large pheno hunt/grow journal I posted in this thread. Damn, I couldn't be happier. I love the Cake n Chems that I've kept, but the Copper out yields them by far. Several patients have used the term "boutique" or "some boutique shit right there" to describe the Cake n Chem's; primarily the ones very similar to Jbeezy's Wedding Cake. Higher temps slowed the purpling or "evil" black leaves from the first run, but some of it still looks like fruity pebbles in the bag. I just wish I could pheno hunt some more GPS strains. So much fun, so many winners...


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Well, I didn't need more GPS seeds, but now I have an excuse.


Same here. That’s not cool. Fuck Trump. Guess Cannarado is getting more of my money.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Same here. That’s not cool. Fuck Trump. Guess Cannarado is getting more of my money.


I meant now I have an excuse to buy more GPS. The excuse is supporting people that other people are discriminating against or attempting to cancel via ochlocracy and thought policing. Even if Cannarardo was supporting an empty vessel with dementia that bends in the wind politically like an air dancer, Joe Biden, I'd still buy their product if they have good service, a good product, and treat their employees well. The funny thing about ochlocracy is that no one is safe. Don't be a cipher in the mob.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I meant now I have an excuse to buy more GPS. The excuse is supporting people that other people are discriminating against or attempting to cancel via ochlocracy and thought policing. Even if Cannarardo was supporting an empty vessel with dementia that bends in the wind politically like an air dancer, Joe Biden, I'd still buy their product if they have good service, a good product, and treat their employees well. The funny thing about ochlocracy is that no one is safe. Don't be a cipher in the mob.


Sooo ur thing is to support people who discriminate against others? Or only when u agree with them? Cuz if his thing was to mistreat/discriminate/harm you specifically. I don’t think you wud buy from him. Lmao don’t be crazy bro


----------



## nc208 (Aug 16, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Sooo ur thing is to support people who discriminate against others? Or only when u agree with them? Cuz if his thing was to mistreat/discriminate/harm you specifically. I don’t think you wud buy from him. Lmao don’t be crazy bro


But but he has cheap seeds.......

The power of the dollar kills many peoples morals.


----------



## MInewgrow (Aug 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> But but he has cheap seeds.......
> 
> The power of the dollar kills many peoples morals.


You shut up with your free health care and legalized weed everywhere jk bro if trump wins again I might have to sneak in. I’ve seen strange brew if that counts for anything!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> But but he has cheap seeds.......
> 
> The power of the dollar kills many peoples morals.


To be morally correct you have to be factually correct. Then there is difference between morals and ethics. yada yada You can ignore me.

“The welfare of the people in particular has always been the alibi of tyrants.” Albert Camus


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

Who has some GPS weed porn? That's what I want from a thread about a seed company in Mary Jane forum.


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Who has some GPS weed porn? That's what I want from a thread about a seed company in Mary Jane forum.


Here are some from today. Plants are almost 8 weeks into flower. It's difficult to get good pics of my plants in the cabinet, but here they are:

Doc
Lemon tree punch... big calyxes
Ice cream punch


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Who has some GPS weed porn? That's what I want from a thread about a seed company in Mary Jane forum.


Sorry I misread you. I saw a don’t where there wasn’t one. I work for a business owned by Republicans. I respect and like them. I’ve voted for republicans in the past and I’m definitely not some reflexive partisan. Without getting into particulars, I don’t care for Trump’s rhetoric and those who repeat or promote it. It’s also kinda impossible to separate the person from the policy, like how some people can overlook the fact that he’s a piece of shit because he juiced the stock market and nominated a list of judges handpicked by the Federalist Society. The company I work for is owned by evangelicals who support low taxes, small government, and gun rights. I respect their opinion. The republicans I work for don’t parrot Trump’s racist, misogynist, nationalist rhetoric so I couldn’t care too much if they have a mainstream conservative worldview.

So on the subject of GPS, if the owners want to support Trump that’s fine. Differing opinions and the protected ability to express them is one thing that makes this country great. I draw the line at demon semen and hydroxychloroquine and other crackpot or racist shit though. Repeating or promoting that kind of stuff is bad, and so is being in any kind of personality cult that is so divorced from observable reality. Just like Trump said about covid though, it will all be over eventually, and one day we’ll be a little less polarized. Sorry for misreading your earlier post. Here’s a pic of some bodega that’s looking good.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> To be morally correct you have to be factually correct. Then there is difference between morals and ethics. yada yada You can ignore me.
> 
> “The welfare of the people in particular has always been the alibi of tyrants.” Albert Camus


I'm not going to put someone on ignore because I don't like what they are saying. Even the dumbest and loudest can have a good idea once in a while so your just limiting your own success by ignoring people. 

I dont follow on what you mean by factually correct? 

In my morals its wrong to cheat on your wife when she's carrying your child with a pornstar.

I dont think there are ways to make this factually correct but my morals show its wrong.

Same with knowing about bounties on your own troops and doing nothing about it. 

How is this not bad in your eyes?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 16, 2020)

Exactly. He’s just an abjectly horrible human being, with a half century of well documented shitheaderry in his past. I was never a fan of GOP policy to begin with, but even if I was I couldn’t support someone who’s just so completely devoid of morals. I can think of a number of Democrats — Rod Blagojevich and John Edwards off the top of my head, that I would say are just as shitty people as Trump, and I couldn’t vote for someone like that even if I liked their policies. What Edwards and Blagojevich (who was pardoned by Trump) did were both inexcusable. The fact that I agree with their policies and campaigned for one of them in 2004 doesn’t forgive the fact that one tried to sell Obama’s senate seat to the highest bidder and the other one cheated on his wife while she was dying of cancer, or Anthony Weiner, who was married and sent dick pics to an underage girl. The partisan thing is secondary for me. When that shit about Edwards came out I had to keep telling myself I was just campaigning for Kerry, even though it came out after 2004 and I didn’t know Edwards was a piece of shit at the time I still felt bad about it after the fact. Now imagine if one of them was making racist and defamatory shitposts on twitter every day on top of that. I don’t imagine a lot of democrats rushing to their defense, let alone worshipping them.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> Here are some from today. Plants are almost 8 weeks into flower. It's difficult to get good pics of my plants in the cabinet, but here they are:


Nice. Tent is looking full. Maybe you'll hit that yield goal.

@TerrapinBlazin Nice pics. That Bodega looks tasty.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 16, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Sorry I misread you. I saw a don’t where there wasn’t one. I work for a business owned by Republicans. I respect and like them. I’ve voted for republicans in the past and I’m definitely not some reflexive partisan. Without getting into particulars, I don’t care for Trump’s rhetoric and those who repeat or promote it. It’s also kinda impossible to separate the person from the policy. The company I work for is owned by evangelicals who support low taxes, small government, and gun rights. I respect their opinion. The republicans I work for don’t parrot Trump’s racist, misogynist, nationalist rhetoric so I couldn’t care too much if they have a mainstream conservative worldview.
> 
> So on the subject of GPS, if the owners want to support Trump that’s fine. Differing opinions and the protected ability to express them is one thing that makes this country great. I draw the line at demon semen and hydroxychloroquine though. Repeating or promoting that kind of stuff is bad, and so is being in any kind of personality cult that is so divorced from observable reality. Just like Trump said about covid though, it will all be over eventually, and one day we’ll be a little less polarized. Sorry for misreading your earlier post. Here’s a pic of some bodega that’s looking good.
> View attachment 4655769





FluffsTravels said:


> Who has some GPS weed porn? That's what I want from a thread about a seed company in Mary Jane forum.


I was just about to load up this jelly pie and set it on fire 
Yummy


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 16, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I meant now I have an excuse to buy more GPS. The excuse is supporting people that other people are discriminating against or attempting to cancel via ochlocracy and thought policing. Even if Cannarardo was supporting an empty vessel with dementia that bends in the wind politically like an air dancer, Joe Biden, I'd still buy their product if they have good service, a good product, and treat their employees well. The funny thing about ochlocracy is that no one is safe. Don't be a cipher in the mob.


There’s another site where trumptards dominate and smart people get banned by heisen.
You would fit right in...


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 16, 2020)

Tomahawk @ 36 days veg. Route 44 whataburger cups lol.
Got 2 confirmed females so far !! Hoping for more. Got 1 confirmed male as well. 6 still too early to tell sex. Cheers.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 17, 2020)

These last couple of pages have been torture. Please have some compassion for those who want to read about herb and not the latest MSM talking points.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> These last couple of pages have been torture. Please have some compassion for those who want to read about herb and not the latest MSM talking points.


I think everyone has discussed, processed, and moved on from it. Sure it’s a shock and a surprise, but putting that shit aside and getting along is the most effective remedy for the horrible polarization going on right now. I do it every day with my Trump supporting general superintendent, who I like and respect despite our divergent world views. That’s what we need more of. I can disapprove of certain aspects of a person while still respecting the big picture. All this tribalism and idealism, to quote Captain Picard, is causing the perfect to become the enemy of the good. Nobody remembers how to compromise and find middle ground anymore. 

Anyway my veg tent is all clear of bugs, but I’ve gotta do something about these 5 big plants.



I want to give the sky master in the bottom left to my friend but she’s been really busy lately and hasn’t been able to pick it up. The 3 in the middle are cookie crunch. Lanky as fuck although they’re getting a nicer structure now that I’ve staked them. Top right is my fire rum runner mom. All the little guys are from BOG and Cannarado.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 17, 2020)

Snowback said:


> These last couple of pages have been torture. Please have some compassion for those who want to read about herb and not the latest MSM talking points.


Probably be better for Greenpoint Seeds to stop posting political stuff to their companies IG account if you all don't want to see this talk come up. I agree its more fun to post and talk about weed but if Gu hadn't posted that, none of this chat would be here.


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Aug 17, 2020)

Imagine selling cannabis seeds while at the same time supporting the party/ppl responsible for its continued prohibition 
Greenpoint is run by an alt-right Chad, they are not getting my money, ever.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 17, 2020)

That’s the part I can’t reconcile. I grew up in New Mexico and experienced two terms of Gary Johnson as governor. He did a good job. I agreed with a lot of his ideas and have a libertarian bent on things like guns and drugs despite being mostly mainstream liberal. I think a lot of libertarian leaning folks have latched onto Trump because of his economic nationalism and support for gun rights but they willfully ignore the fact that his administration is stacked with hardcore war on drugs neocons. Anyway I’m done talking about politics. And yeah, this is GPS’s business. I keep my political views to myself in professional settings. I’ve got no problem if he wants to post pro Trump stuff from a personal account but businesses shouldn’t be overtly partisan IMO. It’s a little disappointing but I’m not gonna jump on some cancel culture bandwagon or stop hitting up their sales.


----------



## eastcoastled (Aug 17, 2020)

ThunderBirdgrows said:


> Imagine selling cannabis seeds while at the same time supporting the party/ppl responsible for its continued prohibition
> Greenpoint is run by an alt-right Chad, they are not getting my money, ever.


It’s almost as believable as a bunch of Potheads arguing over which news channel they watch and pretending they know about politics. Kinda like all the old goodie two shoes that think everyone who smokes pot is a junkie, because that’s what they were told to think. Go try and argue with someone who thinks pot is equal to heroin, and you will have the same results as arguing with someone who thinks trump is a racist, or someone who thinks Obama was a terrorist. Just a bunch of people repeating what they were told to think. Apparently this site is much different b/c we have a bunch of high ranking politicians with inside knowledge who as a hobby grow weed in tents, and decide to post the results on the internet. Just to be clear I have never bought a pack of greenpoint seeds and do not support the company for other reasons. Using race baiting Tactics and political viewpoints to shit on a company is the same way weed became illegal. I would have said breeder, but that is obviously not what is going on here. At some point people need to wake the fuck up and stop being puppets.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 17, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> It’s almost as believable as a bunch of Potheads arguing over which news channel they watch and pretending they know about politics. Kinda like all the old goodie two shoes that think everyone who smokes pot is a junkie, because that’s what they were told to think. Go try and argue with someone who thinks pot is equal to heroin, and you will have the same results as arguing with someone who thinks trump is a racist, or someone who thinks Obama was a terrorist. Just a bunch of people repeating what they were told to think. Apparently this site is much different b/c we have a bunch of high ranking politicians with inside knowledge who as a hobby grow weed in tents, and decide to post the results on the internet. Just to be clear I have never bought a pack of greenpoint seeds and do not support the company for other reasons. Using race baiting Tactics and political viewpoints to shit on a company is the same way weed became illegal. I would have said breeder, but that is obviously not what is going on here. At some point people need to wake the fuck up and stop being puppets.


I have to ask, why does everything have to be political, I'll use my points I made as a reference. My dislike towards him is based on moral values the exact same way I dislike rapists, racists and child predators. Just because they may be in a political position all of a sudden that hate has to be about their party and not just the fact dudes an asshole?


----------



## ThunderBirdgrows (Aug 17, 2020)

eastcoastled said:


> Using race baiting Tactics and political viewpoints to shit on a company is the same way weed became illegal. I would have said breeder, but that is obviously not what is going on here. At some point people need to wake the fuck up and stop being puppets.


I called out Greenpoint for supporting politicians that put cannabis users in jail. Explain how that is race-baiting or how weed became illegal 

Let me tell you something, boycotting companies for shitty behavior is the complete opposite of being a "puppet." Its called consumer activism and it is one of the most effective forms of protest we have in a capitalist society. I recommend you read some literature on the cannabis/hippy movement and how they fought for change. Also, read a few books on politics, you seem completely mystified by the topic. Telling people to "wake the fuck up" is useless when you propose nothing and have no understanding of the topic.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Aug 17, 2020)

Romulanman said:


> Does it not seem odd? I look at buying seeds everyday. I don't see ANY company throwin sales out as often. Is it bad sales? Bad beans? I guess I always fall back to cause and effect.
> Are you a breeder? I've seen something lately to that effect but not sure. I'm just curious as well.


they have big sales because that stuff is junk! and a waste of time!


----------



## gwheels (Aug 18, 2020)

You need to find the social justice bean company.

I like the seeds of angst the most. Sow those badboys.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 18, 2020)

Howdy! I was staying at the beach this weekend with my family when 1500 boats appeared out of no where. Tons of helicopters taking photos. It was an amazing sight too see them all moving at once. We did a little research and found out it was a "Trump Floatilla" I made sure I hash tagged it appropriately.

I didn't think it was a political statement just a snapshot of a "Guinness record breaking" event. Kinda of cool memory to keep until it gets corrupted in places like this. SAD.

This is a snapshot of the full video, if I were to pan out, boats spanned the horizon


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 18, 2020)

Here is the video


----------



## Romulanman (Aug 18, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy! I was staying at the beach this weekend with my family when 1500 boats appeared out of no where. Tons of helicopters taking photos. It was an amazing sight too see them all moving at once. We did a little research and found out it was a "Trump Floatilla" I made sure I hash tagged it appropriately.
> 
> I didn't think it was a political statement just a snapshot of a "Guinness record breaking" event. Kinda of cool memory to keep until it gets corrupted in places like this. SAD.
> View attachment 4657435
> This is a snapshot of the full video, if I were to pan out, boats spanned the horizon


You lie just about as well as your president. So you erase allllll of your comments cause they were pro Trump. Now you come back here and try to act like you aren't a supporter cause you might lose business. Nahhhh too late pal. You dug it, lie in it. You are a Trump supporter and you know it. Backpedaling might work with Trumptards here tho.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Who gives a shit if he's a Trump supporter? I mean I consider Trump to be an absolute clown but people's political leanings are just not relevant. Get some perspective here. The guy is not Hitler.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

Can we get back to greenpoint strain reviews now? 
Like others have said we have a political sub section. Go over there and say all you want. Peace and good vibes all.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 18, 2020)

Voted Obama 2008
Voted Obama 2012
Caucused for Bernie, Voted for Trump 2016
Will vote Trump again 2020


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 18, 2020)

As for that 200 book challenge in 5 years... Last year I read 19 books. This year I’ve only read a paltry 5 books. How many have you read this year?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 18, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> As for that 200 book challenge in 5 years... Last year I read 19 books. This year I’ve only read a paltry 5 books. How many have you read this year?


Only a few, I dont read for pleasure. I spend most of my time researching and reading about Cannabis. I prefer to talk with others than to bury my head in a book. 
I took back my post out of respect for what you wrote. Be proud of your beliefs and don't change them because of what people write. There will always be controversy for us to bicker about but standing your ground and beliefs is worth respect in my books.


----------



## sunni (Aug 18, 2020)

This is not the political section, take the discussion there please.  or I will have to shut the thread down


----------



## Kronickeeper (Aug 18, 2020)

Has anyone had hermie issues with the Fem line? Had issues with the Purple Alien just wondering if anyone else had any problems.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 18, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> Has anyone had hermie issues with the Fem line? Had issues with the Purple Alien just wondering if anyone else had any problems.


One ice cream punch grew balls as big as the ones on my old billy goat that just passed (RIP Cabrón, your balls will always be the stuff of legends). My purple Larry must have created some stealth nanners because I’ve found about 10 beans just in what I’ve smoked. No hermie issues with rum runner. The verdict is still out on Purple Canyon because she’s outside.

@Gu~ I respect you for being honest about and standing up for your beliefs. I don’t categorically hate all Trump supporters and never have. I just personally can’t stand the motherfucker. I hope we can all just agree to disagree on the political stuff and respect each other for our personal merits, you know, like we Americans were great at doing for all those years between 1776 and 2016. The election has everyone fired up but all things political are only temporary. We’ll all get what we want sooner or later, at least for scattered 4-8 year periods.

200 books in a year is off the chain even for me, and I read a lot of novels, but I don’t really like nonfiction and only read historical stuff in that area. I obsessively read newspapers and magazines and that’s all the nonfiction I can handle. My most shameful binge was Wizard and Glass by Stephen King in 3 days, and that entire Dark Tower series in just over two weeks. I was basically going to work and going home and eating straight cannabutter and reading all night.


----------



## ebcrew (Aug 18, 2020)

So anyway how bout those greenpoint genetics


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 18, 2020)

Cali cannon @ 2 - 3 weeks above dirt..one has some mutation but I will let it live


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

That would be quite a sight to see no matter what the party is for. I stay out of politics as much as possible a lot pisses me off either way and I feel like they lie anyways. Would vote but been a felon since 16 that’s also a reason why I don’t follow. I do see stuff here and there and I see trump doing some good now based on the media but I’ve also seen pics of him kissing Epstein on the cheek in his limo. I haven’t heard all the story on that guy but my impression is that if you were around that dude you pretty much are a weirdo and worst type of person to not turn his ass in, So that out weighs any good he has ever done or will do in my opinion...But who knows could also been a photo shop pic. Like I said I don’t follow these things it’s just random Facebook scrolling and what my co worker tells me at work so I don’t really know what is what. Media could all be bad info. I just like to read up on improving growing, new strains, and have gotten into this forum. Growing and being a good dad is what drives me. I try and keep nothing but positive things in my brain enough bad shit happens in life . it’s a waste of life to focus on things that you have no control over and will probably piss you off anyways. I still would have liked to see the boats passing. I haven’t got to experience a lot in life so that shit my lame ass would find cool ha ha.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

Anyways... the strains that stick out right now in my tent are this pheno of jelly pie I think is Stardawg dominant, copper chem, obs, and a fruit punch. Gps is shitting on all the other gear from Canuk seeds and the prism strain.

Copper chem is the stinkiest

Obs is very sweet in smell
Fruit punch has some thick hairs and long colas. 
Jelly pie is the tallest and looks the fullest happened quick too


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Cali cannon @ 2 - 3 weeks above dirt..one has some mutation but I will let it liveView attachment 4657740View attachment 4657742


I had a very similar mutated plant in my current Tomahawk grow. Its still looking a little weird and smaller than the others. If its a female I will still flower her out though. My little freak had odd colorations as well as the twisting qualities.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> That would be quite a sight to see no matter what the party is for. I stay out of politics as much as possible a lot pisses me off either way and I feel like they lie anyways. Would vote but been a felon since 16 that’s also a reason why I don’t follow. I do see stuff here and there and I see trump doing some good now based on the media but I’ve also seen pics of him kissing Epstein on the cheek in his limo. I haven’t heard all the story on that guy but my impression is that if you were around that dude you pretty much are a weirdo and worst type of person to not turn his ass in, So that out weighs any good he has ever done or will do in my opinion...But who knows could also been a photo shop pic. Like I said I don’t follow these things it’s just random Facebook scrolling and what my co worker tells me at work so I don’t really know what is what. Media could all be bad info. I just like to read up on improving growing, new strains, and have gotten into this forum. Growing and being a good dad is what drives me. I try and keep nothing but positive things in my brain enough bad shit happens in life . it’s a waste of life to focus on things that you have no control over and will probably piss you off anyways. I still would have liked to see the boats passing. I haven’t got to experience a lot in life so that shit my lame ass would find cool ha ha.


Read the previous 20 post please !! This is not a political thread. Omg.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> Anyways... the strains that stick out right now in my tent are this pheno of jelly pie I think is Stardawg dominant, copper chem, obs, and a fruit punch. Gps is shitting on all the other gear from Canuk seeds and the prism strain.
> 
> Copper chem is the stinkiest
> View attachment 4657762
> ...


Looking really good. Good job.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Read the previous 20 post please !! This is not a political thread. Omg.


Im only seeing like two post on this page that are not political or in response to the boats or books but that started from the boats.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

I agree tho. I’m sorry for getting off topic too. I’ve been reading so much of this thread and it’s crazy how much of it is not on what we cane here to see lol


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Looking really good. Good job.


Thank you brother I appreciate it


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m not caught up I missed the last couple pages and damn I should have stayed out of that part. Ha ha anyways I got some Sundance kid and cake n chem cuts I did yesterday at the commercial op. Gonna do a little test run on them. I will get some pics of the medical grow as well as the commercial op when they get close to finishing up.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I had a very similar mutated plant in my current Tomahawk grow. Its still looking a little weird and smaller than the others. If its a female I will still flower her out though. My little freak had odd colorations as well as the twisting qualities.


Might just be a keeper !


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Might just be a keeper !


Exactly what I was thinking. Cheers.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 18, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> they have big sales because that stuff is junk! and a waste of time!


This is a lie.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Cali cannon @ 2 - 3 weeks above dirt..one has some mutation but I will let it liveView attachment 4657740View attachment 4657742


2 liter bottles have been my go-to planters for the annual back deck pollen chuck for years.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 18, 2020)

Smells like grape drink. Strong, heady high. Grown under DE HPS.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 18, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 2 liter bottles have been my go-to planters for the annual back deck pollen chuck for years.


Before flowering I will cut the bottoms off and put them on top of a 3 gal pot of fresh soil


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Only a few, I dont read for pleasure. I spend most of my time researching and reading about Cannabis. I prefer to talk with others than to bury my head in a book.
> I took back my post out of respect for what you wrote. Be proud of your beliefs and don't change them because of what people write. There will always be controversy for us to bicker about but standing your ground and beliefs is worth respect in my books.


Look more to the things we have in common with others, rather than the petty differences. In the end, we're all tools of a system, no matter who's boss. Celebrate the things we share and there will be more peace in the world, people forget that nowadays.


----------



## oldtymemusic (Aug 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This is a lie.View attachment 4657953View attachment 4657954


oooo let me guess copper chem?? that pheno smells ok but the buzz is weak as hell.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> This is a lie.View attachment 4657953View attachment 4657954


Yep. Lol. Cali cannon from a few years back. Best kush I've grown.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Yep. Lol. Cali cannon from a few years back. Best kush I've grown.
> View attachment 4658009


Beauty. Do you recall how long she went after flip?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 18, 2020)

Beauty is right. Nice @Southside112 I have a pack of Cali Cannon in the vault.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Beauty is right. Nice @Southside112 I have a pack of Cali Cannon in the vault.


So do I, which is why I asked about flowering time. Mine have been in the 'likely to be traded' box, but that pic has me reconsidering.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 19, 2020)

Texas Butter is definitely the prettiest and stankiest in the tent atm.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 19, 2020)

Purple Chem also doing well. Starting to fill out a bit. Gonna need some supports for the TB tho cuz that bih leanin’.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 19, 2020)

Str8 leanin


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 19, 2020)

putting a new quantum board in tomorrow to finish flowering so hopefully no more blurple pics after today 

Although, I might lower the old one to the bottom of the tent and for some extra light down below now that I’m thinking bout it.
Peace


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 19, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> So do I, which is why I asked about flowering time. Mine have been in the 'likely to be traded' box, but that pic has me reconsidering.


It was a short finisher. Definitely a tahoe leaner. Kush looks, smell all the way. Structure etc. Looked at my journal and it was ready right at 8 weeks. Very potent.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 19, 2020)

oldtymemusic said:


> they have big sales because that stuff is junk! and a waste of time!


Yup.... this darn junk I tell you. Just garbage lmao


----------



## GrowRijt (Aug 19, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Texas Butter is definitely the prettiest and stankiest in the tent atm.View attachment 4658033


But is there any bananas? I grew two out and they were loud but no banana OG unfortunately. All stardawg leaners for me. I may go back to the rest later.


----------



## Metro_Detroit (Aug 19, 2020)

I just received my 6 gorilla punch and 6 purple valley seeds two weeks ago in the mail. Discrete. Popping under paper towel right now super excited to pick through phenos.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 19, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Yup.... this darn junk I tell you. Just garbage lmaoView attachment 4658322


Meh ..mids

Edit: I was being facetious.. relax all


----------



## k0rps (Aug 19, 2020)

Purple crunch clone


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 19, 2020)

Funky bifurcated cola on bodega #2 at day 31. One clone of this pheno barely survived, and I think this one will be the better of the two. Better stretch and a really nice strawberry smell.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 20, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> But is there any bananas? I grew two out and they were loud but no banana OG unfortunately. All stardawg leaners for me. I may go back to the rest later.


So far mostly Stardawg gas but with really tropical/fruity smell in there, kinda like that fruit stripe gum w the zebra on it. I was hoping for some str8 banana tho. 
On another note, I just popped a Ice Cream Man from CG, really excited bout that one. Crazy terps


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 20, 2020)

Pioneers up front.obs back right.


----------



## Tlarss (Aug 20, 2020)

ECSD x Stardog Fem. Turning into a monster. I’ve run 5 of these so far and they’ve all been real nice. 14 days since flip.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 20, 2020)

So any oppinions apreciated.. im having a hard time decideing where what plants should go.. i have these y dreamcatchers. Bout to flip.. any ideas .. the 2. Healthier ones should i put them in the back or the middle to get more light.. or does anyone have other suggestions? Please and thanks
I have them im the middle here..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 20, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> So any oppinions apreciated.. im having a hard time decideing where what plants should go.. i have these y dreamcatchers. Bout to flip.. any ideas .. the 2. Healthier ones should i put them in the back or the middle to get more light.. or does anyone have other suggestions? Please and thanks
> I have them im the middle here..


What kind of light do you have in that tent? Is there any way to reposition it for better spread?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 20, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> So any oppinions apreciated.. im having a hard time decideing where what plants should go.. i have these y dreamcatchers. Bout to flip.. any ideas .. the 2. Healthier ones should i put them in the back or the middle to get more light.. or does anyone have other suggestions? Please and thanks
> I have them im the middle here..


Your positioning is good. Put the healthiest in the strongest light intensity. Those girls look like they could use some nitrogen. They should be able to bounce back, if your using led start adding some Epsom and see if low Mg might be affecting your plants uptake.


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 21, 2020)

Cool pic of the pioneer.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 21, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Cool pic of the pioneer.View attachment 4660329


Looks great! A buddy had ran Pioneer a few years ago. Mostly Stardawg heavy expressions but still a great plant and great effect/terps. Are any of those leaning away from Stardawg?


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 21, 2020)

I dont get how purple cake is one of the highest priced fem lines. I grew all 6 females and everyone was mediocore and I kept zero clones and I did make clones out of everyone......


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 21, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Looks great! A buddy had ran Pioneer a few years ago. Mostly Stardawg heavy expressions but still a great plant and great effect/terps. Are any of those leaning away from Stardawg?


I honestly don't know..i have not grown either Bubba or stardawg.this is my first run of the pioneer.i have 2 going at the moment.the first seems a little tighter and frostier than the other.the second one has less frost and slightly bigger budds so far.second pioneer.other picture is the first.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 21, 2020)

Bounty Hunter

Eagle Scout

Gmoozy


----------



## Senokai (Aug 21, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> I honestly don't know..i have not grown either Bubba or stardawg.this is my first run of the pioneer.i have 2 going at the moment.the first seems a little tighter and frostier than the other.the second one has less frost and slightly bigger budds so far.View attachment 4660461second pioneer.other picture is the first.


Understood. In my experience with GPS Stardawg dominates the crosses most of the time. Its like the Agent Smith (The Matrix) of cannabis genetics. It copies itself over everything lol. There are some killer expressions of Stardawg so its a good problem to have. In my experience I have only seen a handful of GPS strains that leaned towards the mothers. Mainly strains pre GU/Heisen merger. I cant speak for the newer strains. Full Moon fever, Bounty Hunter and Bodega Bubblegum and Cackleberry. I had made some F2s of Cackleberry and they have come out nothing like classic Stardawg expressions but some nice low key traits of Stardawg in the mix.


----------



## tkufoS (Aug 21, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Cool pic of the pioneer.View attachment 4660329


Bohemian Rhapsody


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Bohemian Rhapsody


Was the first thing I thought.lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 21, 2020)

1.2.3 Go ahead and cry dreamcatcher schwazzed


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 21, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> 1.2.3 Go ahead and cry dreamcatcher schwazzed


I don’t do anything that extreme, but my chem pies were getting really unruly and I decided to unhook the trellis, take them out of the tent, and lop the shit out of them just now. Cut off a ton of fan leaves and all the lower branches that didn’t stretch. Both these phenos are bushy and compact, but the grapefruit smelling one in front has looked like the clear winner from the start. Smells way better, already frostier, and puts her energy into nice colas instead of a bunch of smaller branches. They still look pretty bushy but the pile of leaves on the floor speaks for itself. I’m not expecting much larf on these now.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 21, 2020)

This damn copper chem is so damn stanky. Fruit punch in the back.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I don’t do anything that extreme, but my chem pies were getting really unruly and I decided to unhook the trellis, take them out of the tent, and lop the shit out of them just now. Cut off a ton of fan leaves and all the lower branches that didn’t stretch. Both these phenos are bushy and compact, but the grapefruit smelling one in front has looked like the clear winner from the start. Smells way better, already frostier, and puts her energy into nice colas instead of a bunch of smaller branches. They still look pretty bushy but the pile of leaves on the floor speaks for itself. I’m not expecting much larf on these now.
> View attachment 4660869View attachment 4660870



*Sigh*

So your plants expend energy to grow all of those solar panels just so the plant can flourish, and you remove them because you think you know better! 

Amateurs!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> So your plants expend energy to grow all of those solar panels just so the plant can flourish, and you remove them because you think you know better!
> 
> Amateurs!


I’ve done it both ways. I started defoliating because a local friend of mine with more experience than me challenged me to try it. Before I started doing this half my yield would be larf and have to be made into edibles, but now I get almost no larf. If you have a better way I’d like to hear it, and I’ve only been doing this for a year and a half so I take no offense at the “amateur” dig. I’ve always tried to strike a balance between keeping enough leaves on for good photosynthesis and making sure most of the bud sites are under direct light. I also train my plants and use good lights. I’m genuinely interested to hear of a better way to keep larf to a minimum. Pruning for better light penetration is pretty commonplace throughout all of horticulture and not just cannabis.

I think this is also pretty supportive of the fact that defoliation is good. This is pretty much exactly how I do it, combined with scrogging. 









Cannabis Defoliation Tutorial To Increase Yields | Grow Weed Easy


Controversial defoliation can increase your yields dramatically indoors... but removing leaves is for advanced growers only! When done wrong, defoliation can kill your plants!




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## nc208 (Aug 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> So your plants expend energy to grow all of those solar panels just so the plant can flourish, and you remove them because you think you know better!
> 
> Amateurs!


Whats going to happen?


----------



## nc208 (Aug 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve done it both ways. I started defoliating because a local friend of mine with more experience than me challenged me to try it. Before I started doing this half my yield would be larf and have to be made into edibles, but now I get almost no larf. If you have a better way I’d like to hear it, and I’ve only been doing this for a year and a half so I take no offense at the “amateur” dig. I’ve always tried to strike a balance between keeping enough leaves on for good photosynthesis and making sure most of the bud sites are under direct light. I also train my plants and use good lights. I’m genuinely interested to hear of a better way to keep larf to a minimum. Pruning for better light penetration is pretty commonplace throughout all of horticulture and not just cannabis.
> 
> I think this is also pretty supportive of the fact that defoliation is good.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to add, defoliating in Veg causes stretch. Fans will never regrow once severed, the plant will force itself to grow in height to allow for new fans to grow from the new bud sites created.
The technique schwazzing is supposed to take that energy it wants to grow new sites and since you flipped to flower it will send that energy to your existing bud sites to grow bigger.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve done it both ways. I started defoliating because a local friend of mine with more experience than me challenged me to try it. Before I started doing this half my yield would be larf and have to be made into edibles, but now I get almost no larf. If you have a better way I’d like to hear it, and I’ve only been doing this for a year and a half so I take no offense at the “amateur” dig. I’ve always tried to *strike a balance between keeping enough leaves on for good photosynthesis and making sure most of the bud sites are under direct light.* I also train my plants and use good lights. I’m genuinely interested to hear of a better way to keep larf to a minimum. Pruning for better light penetration is pretty commonplace throughout all of horticulture and not just cannabis.
> 
> I think this is also pretty supportive of the fact that defoliation is good. This is pretty much exactly how I do it, combined with scrogging.
> 
> ...



Man, you just said it yourself, I put it in red. 

How do you know what amount of leaves are required for "good photosynthesis." Since you're new, I'll tell you, ALL of them!

Also, the leaves are what need the light, more than the bud sites! The plant put those leaves there to absorb the light, to provide energy for the buds to grow. Less energy, less buds.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Also, the leaves are what need the light, more than the bud sites! The plant put those leaves there to absorb the light, to provide energy for the buds to grow. Less energy, less buds.


Quick off topic question.
What are your thoughts on 24-36 hours of darkness before flowering. 
The point is to achieve a boost to the production of florigen which supposedly helps your bud sites develope into flowers quicker than switching to straight 12/12?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Man, you just said it yourself, I put it in red.
> 
> How do you know what amount of leaves are required for "good photosynthesis." Since you're new, I'll tell you, ALL of them!
> 
> Also, the leaves are what need the light, more than the bud sites! The plant put those leaves there to absorb the light, to provide energy for the buds to grow. Less energy, less buds.


I didn’t realize defoliation was so divisive and controversial in cannabis cultivation. I’m not going to try to defend the techniques that have improved the quality of the bud I grow at home, but I’ll just use this analogy. I’m a professional carpenter/taper/painter/woodworker. Journeyman level at all of those trades with over 15 years of experience. I work for a highly respected commercial general contractor that remodels space in the highest end buildings in town. My methods have been cultivated through years of trial and error, academic research, and discussion with other professionals. When I’m running stain grade moulding, I don’t miter the inside corners — I cope them. Coping them takes more time and someone who doesn’t know what they’re doing will ruin the board by cutting it too short. You have to be methodical and attentive when coping inside corners, but the results are worth it when properly done.

However most trim carpenters would just miter that inside corner and shrug off the fact that the joint will open up in a year. Both methods are technically “correct” and a little bit divisive. It doesn’t matter to me. I’m going to cope every single inside corner because I like the results better, and the people that disagree with me aren’t automatically better or worse carpenters.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2020)

So all that was somehow related to how you coped your healthy leaves?


OK Man.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 22, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Quick off topic question.
> What are your thoughts on 24-36 hours of darkness before flowering.
> The point is to achieve a boost to the production of florigen which supposedly helps your bud sites develope into flowers quicker than switching to straight 12/12?



I tried that about 15 years ago, with strains that I knew well, and ...

meh.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just want to put it out there that GPS got some nice gear for sure, but seriously wtf is w these names? Some of the worst strain names I’ve seen anywhere. Pebble Pusher?? Or the worst offender Periwinkle Pie? Like gtfo, r we for real lmfao. I couldn’t give somethin wit a name that fruity to any1 I fux wit. That said, quality is good no question.


----------



## BloomFielder (Aug 22, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Just want to put it out there that GPS got some nice gear for sure, but seriously wtf is w these names? Some of the worst strain names I’ve seen anywhere. Pebble Pusher?? Or the worst offender Periwinkle Pie? Like gtfo, r we for real lmfao. I couldn’t give somethin wit a name that fruity to any1 I fux wit. That said, quality is good no question.


U don’t even know... smh


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2020)

rollitup said:


> So all that was somehow related to how you coped your healthy leaves?
> 
> 
> OK Man.


More or less. It’s worked for me and I like the results compared to just letting the plant run riot. I like every part of my plants to get plenty of light and airflow, and I like them to have minimal larf. I think we’re just gonna have to agree to disagree on the best way to achieve that. I’ve seen a lot of hate on defoliation but not a lot of people presenting alternatives for keeping larf to a minimum.

Not trying to sound like a smartass, but there’s no place for dogma in an ultimately scientific community.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2020)

Also I may have been exaggerating when I said I “lopped the shit out of them”. It’s been a full day since @Fibromyoucha and I set off this little row. We goddamn noobs ruin everything huh? The plants recovered quite nicely. As @nc208 said defoliating increases stretch, and these phenos needed more stretch. I never imagined the statement “buds need direct light to get dense” would be the slightest bit controversial, but it’s a statement I stand by and now these buds are getting plenty of light and the plant still has plenty of leaves. Before it had so many leaves that airflow was restricted. Multiple leaves laying directly on top of each other. Pruning them was really a bad thing? I’m not trying to seem all fired up about this, but I can’t stand bad technique (especially when it’s my bad technique) and I want to get a consensus on this.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 22, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Just want to put it out there that GPS got some nice gear for sure, but seriously wtf is w these names? Some of the worst strain names I’ve seen anywhere. Pebble Pusher?? Or the worst offender Periwinkle Pie? Like gtfo, r we for real lmfao. I couldn’t give somethin wit a name that fruity to any1 I fux wit. That said, quality is good no question.


My local dispensary sells a cross of purple punch and Larry OG called “spiked punch”. I like that name a lot better than “purple Larry”.

I’m hunting through some cookie crunch phenos and there’s a nice dosi leaner that I’m gonna call “dosi-dawg” which I think is way cooler.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Just want to put it out there that GPS got some nice gear for sure, but seriously wtf is w these names? Some of the worst strain names I’ve seen anywhere. Pebble Pusher?? Or the worst offender Periwinkle Pie? Like gtfo, r we for real lmfao. I couldn’t give somethin wit a name that fruity to any1 I fux wit. That said, quality is good no question.


You've never had your pebbles pushed?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Also I may have been exaggerating when I said I “lopped the shit out of them”. It’s been a full day since @Fibromyoucha and I set off this little row. We goddamn noobs ruin everything huh? The plants recovered quite nicely. As @nc208 said defoliating increases stretch, and these phenos needed more stretch. I never imagined the statement “buds need direct light to get dense” would be the slightest bit controversial, but it’s a statement I stand by and now these buds are getting plenty of light and the plant still has plenty of leaves. Before it had so many leaves that airflow was restricted. Multiple leaves laying directly on top of each other. Pruning them was really a bad thing? I’m not trying to seem all fired up about this, but I can’t stand bad technique (especially when it’s my bad technique) and I want to get a consensus on this.
> View attachment 4661710


I once did a heavy defoliation at week 2. It stunted the stretch but at the end I had about ... maybe... 15% higher yield. I'm not usually willing to do all that extra work which is why I have not done it since.

Edit: was also a very leafy strain.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 23, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I once did a heavy defoliation at week 2. It stunted the stretch but at the end I had about ... maybe... 15% higher yield. I'm not usually willing to do all that extra work which is why I have not done it since.
> 
> Edit: was also a very leafy strain.


Yeah and some plants have an open enough structure that training is enough to get light where it needs to go. I don’t usually weigh my harvests so I can’t say if it increases yield per se, but if the plant is super bushy/leafy, judicious defoliation definitely keeps larf to a minimum.


----------



## nc208 (Aug 23, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah and some plants have an open enough structure that training is enough to get light where it needs to go. I don’t usually weigh my harvests so I can’t say if it increases yield per se, but if the plant is super bushy/leafy, judicious defoliation definitely keeps larf to a minimum.


Gotta remember this is a hobby for some and more serious for others. IMO it's all about experimenting and tweaking what you know to see if you can improve your game. Its not always a success but helps you learn why.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 23, 2020)

I feel like his point might have been Leaves grow the flowers. Not the flowers growing the flowers
But iono

@rollitup @TerrapinBlazin


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 23, 2020)

So, how many weeks before harvest should I begin to flush??? HAHAHAHAHAHA

Just kidding.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 23, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> So, how many weeks before harvest should I begin to flush??? HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Just kidding.



That's easy, you must wait until you've spent over 1000 dollars on seeds!


----------



## Big Green Thumb (Aug 23, 2020)

rollitup said:


> That's easy, you must wait until you've spent over 1000 dollars on seeds!


I guess I'm ready to flush then.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 24, 2020)

Hibernate #2


----------



## nc208 (Aug 24, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Hibernate #2
> View attachment 4662985
> 
> View attachment 4662986


Whatever happened to the cool cat @mistermagoo who was making f2s of these? I wonder how they turned out. I still have another full pack of hibernate I need to pop.

Your pheno looks great. Nice job.


----------



## led1k (Aug 24, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Hibernate #2
> View attachment 4662985
> 
> View attachment 4662986


Beautiful! Trichomes per inch


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 25, 2020)

Tomahawk Update : Popped 9 seeds on July 10th and started them in 44 ounce cups. They showed sex like 4 days ago and I transplanted the 4 females I got out of 9 seeds into 3 gallon fabric pots filled with ffof. They were very nearly root bound so I'm going to give them 5 days or so to acclimate to the larger pots and then flip them. Front left and back right plants are almost twins. I think they are the stardawg leaners. The other 2 are shorter indica dominant phenos I'm assuming are the gg4 leaners. The stardawg leaners are 20" and the gg4 leaners are 15". I've got tons of vertical space so stretch is a non issue. Got the scrog net up and ready to go. 640w mix of vero29 cobs, qb, and graumaus pucks. Turned way down obviously. Cheers everyone.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 25, 2020)

Finally installed new light, no more blurple pics here is my Purple Chem


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 25, 2020)

Texas Butter


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Aug 25, 2020)

Bodega #1 halfway through week 8. Great resin and color but the terps are lacking compared to the other one (with the bifurcated colas). This one looks fire but I’m not gonna mess with re-vegging. I might do a purge of all my clones pretty soon since I have yet to find a pheno that gives me everything I want. Just gotta keep popping beans.


----------



## k0rps (Aug 25, 2020)

Purple Crunch

Left branch was topped; right was left to do it's thing..
Wet weight:

Branch 1: 79g

Topped: 141g

 Cheers!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 25, 2020)

jelly pie 


Cookies n chem


----------



## numberfour (Aug 26, 2020)

Tomahawk #6

One of two in flower, this one is short in height with a Gluedawg nose


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 26, 2020)

Stardawg 
Str8 Up raw, tropical, fuel on this girl.


----------



## THT (Aug 26, 2020)

Big Green Thumb said:


> I guess I'm ready to flush then.


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 26, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Stardawg View attachment 4665688View attachment 4665690
> Str8 Up raw, tropical, fuel on this girl.


Is this the f2?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 26, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Is this the f2?


It is


----------



## The Pipe (Aug 26, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> It is


I think this is the first I've seen of it... looks good


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 26, 2020)

Just got my Cake n' Chem regular, looking forward to going pheno hunting!


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 26, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Just got my Cake n' Chem regular, looking forward to going pheno hunting!


Happy hunting!!


----------



## nc208 (Aug 26, 2020)

@Gu~ Any progress on the cookie and chem F2s? I remember you wrote you popped some and might be making them?


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2020)

nc208 said:


> @Gu~ Any progress on the cookie and chem F2s? I remember you wrote you popped some and might be making them?


Uh oh ....


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Aug 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Uh oh ....


You’re safe lol. There’s others floating around as well. I just popped 5 F2s.


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 26, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> You’re safe lol. There’s others floating around as well. I just popped 5 F2s.


But has anyone done s1s ?


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 27, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> You’re safe lol. There’s others floating around as well. I just popped 5 F2s.


Cat that made the f3s did a righteous job, there is gold in those beans, ant they were free. Someone ought to s1, those, imho


----------



## nc208 (Aug 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Cat that made the f3s did a righteous job, there is gold in those beans, ant they were free. Someone ought to s1, those, imho


Thats what I'm saying. Cookies n chem was one of his best strains IMO.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 27, 2020)

This one is sagging really bad on the lower branches. Not sure what it is, maybe the stems are too small to support their weight? Looking for as low stress a solution as possible before they break and I’m in trouble. Got some plant yo-yo’s but they aren’t working, too much tension making the hooks drag up, will end up stripping buds off stem.


----------



## whatchawondo (Aug 27, 2020)

:i anybody know the flower time for this Gorilla Punch strain ? and anyone got pictures or a full grow log maybe ?  ps i saw the few pics of it on this forum but there aint mutch


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Aug 27, 2020)

Dream catcher is bouncing back nice 7 days after complete defoliation and flip to 12 12


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 27, 2020)

copper chem getting better day by day can’t wait probably reveging this one. About halfway through week 6 on the tent.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 27, 2020)

whatchawondo said:


> :i anybody know the flower time for this Gorilla Punch strain ? and anyone got pictures or a full grow log maybe ?  ps i saw the few pics of it on this forum but there aint mutch


No, there is not much info on it. I have a couple packs and was hoping that someone on one of the forums would inspire me to pop them by posting a nice grow log. I am a little hesitant to do them at the moment because of the general contempt for Heisen and his crosses in this forum. If you do get yours going soon, please post updates from time to time if able.

Fortunately the StarDawg crosses are still much beloved.


----------



## whatchawondo (Aug 28, 2020)

Snowback said:


> No, there is not much info on it. I have a couple packs and was hoping that someone on one of the forums would inspire me to pop them by posting a nice grow log. I am a little hesitant to do them at the moment because of the general contempt for Heisen and his crosses in this forum. If you do get yours going soon, please post updates from time to time if able.
> 
> Fortunately the StarDawg crosses are still much beloved.


Thanks for the reply man, ur welcome to follow mine when it gets up, probably thowing a clone in with the next set of RQS royal gorilla

my log is here if u want to, im growing under led bars https://www.rollitup.org/t/rqs-gorilla-glue-danes-bubblecake-640w-led-bars.1027000/ i will probably make a new topic, but post the link to the new one in this log

if u want the full info with nutes humidity tests etc for the future log and this log its on another forum, cant be bothered to translate everything


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 28, 2020)

Finally snapped a pic of the fruit punch when shifting the plants around this one is gonna yield like crazy it’s hairs are really thick too, really compact plant with really big colas. Regretting gifting all my clones to fellow patients for their outdoor.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 28, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Voted Obama 2008
> Voted Obama 2012
> Caucused for Bernie, Voted for Trump 2016
> Will vote Trump again 2020


What cut of topanga canyon og you use? Your own selection? From JB?


----------



## jarjar.rix (Aug 28, 2020)

Clones have roots showing in 9 days gps has cloned well so far.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 28, 2020)

Flipped my 4 Tomahawk's to flower yesterday. 48 days veg. Front left and back right are 22-24" and very similar. Likewise right front and back left plants are 18-20" and very similar. All are already showing pistols. Cheers.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 28, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Flipped my 4 Tomahawk's to flower yesterday. 48 days veg. Front left and back right are 22-24" and very similar. Likewise right front and back left plants are 18-20" and very similar. All are already showing pistols. Cheers.
> View attachment 4667789View attachment 4667790


 Topped once ?


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 28, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Topped once ?


Yes. Topped above 5th node around 3 weeks veg.


----------



## Turpman (Aug 29, 2020)

Someone say cookies and Chem?
Day 40something in the greenhouse light dep.


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 29, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Someone say cookies and Chem?
> Day 40something in the greenhouse light dep.
> View attachment 4668352


Can someone say blizzard


----------



## Squidkid (Aug 29, 2020)

The pioneer and the obs are looking good still.week 6..


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 30, 2020)

GmoOzY a day or so before harvest, shes a potent plant, ran her many times, I have a new pheno in early flower


----------



## NukaKola (Aug 30, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> GmoOzY a day or so before harvest, shes a potent plant, ran her many times, I have a new pheno in early flower
> 
> View attachment 4669648


Looks like she still has a few weeks left.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 31, 2020)

4 beautiful Tomahawk ladies starting to stretch. Positioning them through my net as they reach. Put front right and left rear plants on 6" blocks to even the canopy out. Less than 1 week flowering. Looking promising. Cheers.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Aug 31, 2020)

Anyone got any pics of the Texas Chem?? Got some on the way right now as well as some Purple Marmalade (Tropicana Cookies x Why U Gelly [Gelato x The Don Mega] ) from Solfire. Haven’t been able to find much info on the TC so if anyone has grown it out lmk what u thought bout it. Can’t wait, hope I find a pheno that expresses the Shoreline traits heavily.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 31, 2020)

I just picked up 4 packs of Western Grail. Anyone grown this or the Larry?


----------



## larry65 (Aug 31, 2020)

Greetings this is my first post. I am growing Tomahawk and Copper Chem outdoor in Socal.

The Tomahawk seeds were all vigorous, and all 6 beans ended up female. The Copper Chems less so - a few never sprouted and the 3 plants that made it took a while to get going (1 male and 2 female). 

The Tomahawks are all flowering nicely, filling my yard with a diesel-y coffee smell. My big Copper Chem actually has the largest buds of them all, but it's weird they hardly have any trichs or smell. The best way I can describe the buds is "green plant matter".. a lot of leaves and pistils. I do get a nice lemon smell if I touch the buds, but nowhere near the dank appearance of the Tomahawks. 

Is Copper Chem just a late bloomer? Are there some known Copper Chem phenos that match this description?

Tomahawk:


Tomahawk:


Tomahawk:


Copper Chem:


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 31, 2020)

larry65 said:


> Greetings this is my first post. I am growing Tomahawk and Copper Chem outdoor in Socal.
> 
> The Tomahawk seeds were all vigorous, and all 6 beans ended up female. The Copper Chems less so - a few never sprouted and the 3 plants that made it took a while to get going (1 male and 2 female).
> 
> ...


Very nice. That copper chem probably just stacks later than the Tomahawk. You probably got a sativa dominant pheno.


----------



## larry65 (Sep 1, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Very nice. That copper chem probably just stacks later than the Tomahawk. You probably got a sativa dominant pheno.


Makes sense, thanks I'll keep her going and see how it turns out. I also have a smaller CC with a more typical bud consistency and also a nice lemon pinesol smell. These girls have been through a lot this season in terms of pests and environment. My favorite pest, the budworm, is the latest to launch an offensive. Looks like I'll be on budworm patrol until harvest. Croptober can't come soon enough.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 1, 2020)

Jelly Pie


----------



## lllmudlll (Sep 2, 2020)

hillbill said:


> NAPA number 8822 oildry is expanded diatomaceous earth and both hold s some water and nutrients but also adds drainage.


I just put about a half inch on top of my soil to try and deal with what I think are springtails. If it works I'm g ok nna start using it like sand


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 2, 2020)

4 Tomahawk ladies stretching through my net. 1 week flowering. Cheers.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey All,

Its been a while, I just got second tent setup and I figured I would run eight Bounty Hunter seeds for the inaugural launch lol. Once I have something more to post I will slap some pics up. I ended up going with a Mars Hydro TSL 2000 and am pretty stoked about that. The tote I bought ended up having a small leak so there was a second home depot trip....wtf. Oh well, makes for a good story.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 2, 2020)

lllmudlll said:


> I just put about a half inch on top of my soil to try and deal with what I think are springtails. If it works I'm g ok nna start using it like sand


Most species of springtails are not harmful to your plants. I have had in infestation in my led cab for years and they have never affected the plants in any way. Not telling you what to do, but just passing on info. Adding diatomaceous earth will not get rid of them. Drying out the plants often and keeping algae down in the drainage areas will be more effective. If they are in your garden, they are probably all over your house, including your drains in the sink(s) and shower. They also live in old, moist wood. That's not likely to be in your house, unless you have water damage somewhere. Best of luck.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 3, 2020)

Order came in today


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 4, 2020)

k0rps said:


> Western Grail coming down tomorrow..
> 
> Dec 4, germination
> Jan 6, 12/12
> ...


Overall review now that it's in the review mirror? How was yield? How many did you pop? Have you grown it again? Thanks


----------



## nc208 (Sep 4, 2020)

MotorPunch. 
Down to 5 out of 6. One got culled today for being a hermie.
3 out of 5 stretch was higher. The other two were more stout and wide branching.
Here's a before and after pic of 2 weeks. Day 1 of flip and then day 14.
The motor punch are on the top half of the pic, the super stretchy girls in front. Not much in bud development yet but this shows a good example of their stretch. Will update with bud and trich development.
Aug 23,

Today


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 4, 2020)

Bounty Hunter, very dense heavy buds, from seed

Eagle Scout...This is my most favorite plant that I have ever had, vigorous, perfect structure and I never tire of vaping it

Eagle Scout #2 a new one from seed and also a chem leaner

BrideZilla...Always super fruity and everyone loves it!

GMO Cake....Stinky Pheno similar to a gmoozy smell, might be her last run...Always a small yield with clusters....


----------



## JewelRunner (Sep 4, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Bounty Hunter, very dense heavy buds, from seed
> View attachment 4674411
> Eagle Scout...This is my most favorite plant that I have ever had, vigorous, perfect structure and I never tire of vaping it
> View attachment 4674412
> ...


That bounty hunter looks sick. Tman has or had an amazing looking pheno too. Hopefully he releases em again at some point.


----------



## Senokai (Sep 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Bounty Hunter, very dense heavy buds, from seed
> View attachment 4674411
> Eagle Scout...This is my most favorite plant that I have ever had, vigorous, perfect structure and I never tire of vaping it
> View attachment 4674412
> ...


@dakilla187 Your Bounty Hunter looks amazing! What kind of expression did you see? Was the expression a lean more towards the mom in your opinion or Star Dawg leaning? I have 8 Bounty Hunter seeds in rock wool at the moment and am really looking forward to seeing what they show. The rare harmony of Star Dawg and the clone moms really do awesome things and always on my radar.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 5, 2020)

It definetly pulled both sides, it has hints of chem but also of the mom, im definetly happy with the structure as well...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 5, 2020)

jelly pie again


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 5, 2020)

Dream catcher 15 days after flip and schwazz.. schwazz number 2. Coming rite up in 5 days..Im also thinking of throughin a 3rd 315 in the tent.. what do u all think?its. A 4x4 6 plants 7 gal fab pots..also any suggestions would be awesome! Thanks yall


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Eagle Scout...This is my most favorite plant that I have ever had, vigorous, perfect structure and I never tire of vaping it


It's right up there for me too- My favs so far are Jelly pie> Eaglescout > Fullmoon fever


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 5, 2020)

Tomahawk 10 days flowering. Still stretching. 
Right back is the most Indica dominant.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

Warning for Canadians:

Due to the low traffic at the border because of the COVID travel restrictions, more beans are getting nabbed coming up from the US. Sadly, this includes my most recent Greenpoint order. Fortunately, I didn't lose too much money.
Someone in the know told a friend of mine that it is in part because more agents have been assigned to mail in order to keep them busy. She also told him that the Agents were only assigned to the mail coming up from the US and that no extra agents were assigned to mail coming in from Europe. So.... that's kinda weird but that's what it is.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 6, 2020)

Haven’t had much new to post. Bodegas are looking nice. Pheno #1 that was flipped on 7/3 is gonna go over 10 weeks. Pheno number 2 that was flipped on the 20th isn’t that far behind. I’m starting to regret not trying harder to clone the first one, but I’m swimming in beans and guaranteed to find something just as good soon. The chem pies are looking really nice and I’ll start posting them in a couple weeks. Other than that I’ve had a trifecta of bugs. Got rid of the thrips and then spider mites showed up. Got rid of them and now my veg tent is swarmed with fungus gnats. I’m glad it’s gonna cool off soon.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

Stardawg (flash on)


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

Texas Butter


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

Purple Chem4


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Warning for Canadians:
> 
> Due to the low traffic at the border because of the COVID travel restrictions, more beans are getting nabbed coming up from the US. Sadly, this includes my most recent Greenpoint order. Fortunately, I didn't lose too much money.
> Someone in the know told a friend of mine that it is in part because more agents have been assigned to mail in order to keep them busy. She also told him that the Agents were only assigned to the mail coming up from the US and that no extra agents were assigned to mail coming in from Europe. So.... that's kinda weird but that's what it is.


Doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Is it to try and stop weed and seeds from leaving the US? I've had customs in Canada open my package and see they are seeds and tape it back up and send it to me. I also had a clone order arrive from Cali in the last two months. Is this something recent they've been doing?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Is it to try and stop weed and seeds from leaving the US? I've had customs in Canada open my package and see they are seeds and tape it back up and send it to me. I also had a clone order arrive from Cali in the last two months. Is this something recent they've been doing?


Not really sure y Canada would want to stop seeds shipping from the US or y someone in Canada would b worried... isn’t weed fully legal in Canada??


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

Partial tent shot from earlier today


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Partial tent shot from earlier today


Looking good.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Not really sure y Canada would want to stop seeds shipping from the US or y someone in Canada would b worried... isn’t weed fully legal in Canada??


I thought so. I know customs is iffy about bringing live plants and fruit across borders, and even when going to places like Hawaii you have to declare that kind of stuff, but I don’t know why weed seeds going from a legal state to a legal country would be an issue. Customs might be extra wary of packets of seeds going across international borders because of that amazon scam stuff too. Plus the US Postal Service is having some issues.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Looking good.


Thanks, hoping for a decent yield they r def swellin/frostin up now. Happy so far with run, been pretty smooth with the exception of a few minor probs here n there but nothin major. Don’t want to get too far ahead of myself but I am considering re-vegging the TB, smell and structure r really nice so far, definitely the most vigorous one from this run. If the banana scent gets stronger (there’s some there already) it will be 100% re-vegged and cloned.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 6, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I thought so. I know customs is iffy about bringing live plants and fruit across borders, and even when going to places like Hawaii you have to declare that kind of stuff, but I don’t know why weed seeds going from a legal state to a legal country would be an issue. Customs might be extra wary of packets of seeds going across international borders because of that amazon scam stuff too. Plus the US Postal Service is having some issues.


Ahh ok, the bringing live plants/seed internationally sounds likely. u kno... invasive species, ecosystems and such. Still seems xtra af for shipping cannabis seeds tho.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> ... isn’t weed fully legal in Canada??


Not even close.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 6, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Not even close.


??? By what do you mean not even close?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Doesn't make a lot of sense to me. Is it to try and stop weed and seeds from leaving the US? I've had customs in Canada open my package and see they are seeds and tape it back up and send it to me. I also had a clone order arrive from Cali in the last two months. Is this something recent they've been doing?


I don't know. I'll ask and get back on it. Customs also put in a new policy in July that no longer can tracked "documents" (Ie: order sheets with payment) can be sent through the postal system without filing a customs form. As you may know, last year they also stopped tracked packages from going down without a customs form. This was to sync it with the US system.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Not really sure y Canada would want to stop seeds shipping from the US or y someone in Canada would b worried... isn’t weed fully legal in Canada??


Partially. You can possess and smoke but you can't grow over four plants without permission or a med license or a rec license (which are usually given to people with friends in government, including many former politicians and even police chiefs). There are also regulations surrounding the sale of seeds and clones, which are silly and protectionist.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I've had customs in Canada open my package and see they are seeds and tape it back up and send it to me.


Nice. That gives me a bit of hope that they might eventually release them. They were only US$26 and I sent with regular mail (CAD $1.50) so it's not too big of a deal. But I did see some nice IG pics recently that made me want them NOW!


----------



## Snowback (Sep 6, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I thought so. I know customs is iffy about bringing live plants and fruit across borders, and even when going to places like Hawaii you have to declare that kind of stuff, but I don’t know why weed seeds going from a legal state to a legal country would be an issue. Customs might be extra wary of packets of seeds going across international borders because of that amazon scam stuff too. Plus the US Postal Service is having some issues.


Customs, both US and Canada, get very pissy if things are mislabeled. In fact, if you get a grumpy officer, they actually have the power to seize something just because it is mislabeled. Our special little packages are often mislabeled. For example, a well-known but shall remain nameless California seed bank always declares things related to computers. 

Also, customs answers to federal law, not state law. So in the case of a legal US state, US customs does not recognize it. As for Canada, it is legal to import cannabis, as long as the proper paperwork is obtained. It is very difficult though because of protectionism. For example, there is a Jamaican company which has been trying to export to Canada for at least a year. So far, they have only successfully exported something like 10kg.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 6, 2020)

nc208 said:


> ??? By what do you mean not even close?


I think what Snowack already said pretty much sums it up - in short, regulations around it are still too tight imo. My understanding is that legal states like Colorado have much more freedom around cannabis cultivation but I could be wrong. Maybe the new Covid economy will make the Canadian government relax things a bit more. A free market is always better than mismanaged government over-regulation.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 7, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> I think what Snowack already said pretty much sums it up - in short, regulations around it are still too tight imo. My understanding is that legal states like Colorado have much more freedom around cannabis cultivation but I could be wrong. Maybe the new Covid economy will make the Canadian government relax things a bit more. A free market is always better than mismanaged government over-regulation.


Meh, its the same as booze, its legal but there are still laws in place. If I remember correctly California and other legal states also have plant count restrictions unless your medical. Same with buying has to come from a legit dispensary. Seed sales and clones sales are much better in the states thats for sure. 

Its legal as in I can carry a bag on me and not get thrown in jail. I can smoke in allowable places and can tell a cop to go away. I can grow at home without getting busted. Thats good enough for me for now for legalization. It's going to take a few years before the govt figures stuff out and it improves.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah my state has plant count limits. When we pass recreational (postponed because of covid) they’re not gonna allow just anyone to grow. Only medical patients who go through the licensing are allowed to grow, but it was easy to get approved. Until it’s federally legalized, fully industrialized, and incorporated into trade agreements it’s just gonna be patchy and complicated. Even then you’ll have states like Texas trying to pull stupid, petty shit like the smokable hemp ban.

Anyway these chem pies are looking awesome. This one is on day 35 and the other one is 5 days behind. Third one is outside. This pheno just smells like pure grapefruit. I got rid of most of my GPS phenos to make room for all the stuff I got from Cannarado, but I think this one is going to stick around for a while. All 3 of these chem pie phenos are stupid easy to clone. I bet they would root in a glass of tap water.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 7, 2020)

Fuckin spider mites are back in the flower tent. Did some damage to one of the bodegas in the form of massive leaf die off. I’m really glad we’ve got that cold front coming in tomorrow night. The bodegas are now finishing up outside, and the chem pies just got sprayed and they’re spending tomorrow night outside too. While the tent is empty it’s getting a thorough cleaning. Looks like I’m going to have to start pasteurizing my soil before I reuse it. I don’t know what else to do but this seems like the time to get them gone.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 7, 2020)

Some gmo punch starting i cant see any but this looks like spider mites rite?
Suggestions?


----------



## Snowback (Sep 7, 2020)

Nope. Does not look like spider mites. More like calcium spots or a mild potassium deficiency. Since it's a small plant I would guess calcium, but don't do anything unless it starts to spread to the new growth, as they usually grow out of it once transpiration increases.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 8, 2020)

Got damn the cowboy cookie sttrrrrrrech!! The tallest one is almost 5 feet and believe still growing it’ll be 2 weeks tomorrow. The other cc tall to like 4 foot,dawg lemons stretch is decent so far, hopefully they will finish stretching soon might run outta  space!


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 8, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Got damn the cowboy cookie sttrrrrrrech!! The tallest one is almost 5 feet and believe still growing it’ll be 2 weeks tomorrow. The other cc tall to like 4 foot,dawg lemons stretch is decent so far, hopefully they will finish stretching soon might run outta View attachment 4677622View attachment 4677623View attachment 4677624View attachment 4677625 space!


Greenpoint definitely has a few stretchy strains. Mine are currently growing 2" every night. I'm also in early flower. Looks good. Keep it up. Should get yourself a nice yeild.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 8, 2020)

Stardawg is drippin w/ more frost daily. It’s gettin real icy now. Still got a lil more time to go, can’t wait to try this girl when she’s done. Very loud, smells better every day.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 8, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Stardawg is drippin w/ more frost daily. It’s gettin real icy now. Still got a lil more time to go, can’t wait to try this girl when she’s done. Very loud, smells better every day.View attachment 4677708


Looks great. Good job.


----------



## larry65 (Sep 8, 2020)

Outdoor Tomahawks from a few days ago. 

I will say growing outside is not for the faint of heart. We just had a record-breaking 108 degree day in socal which the plants seemed to survive but no telling the effect on the buds. California is also on fire again. I get to watch my 5-month project in late flower with the backdrop of a red martian sun and a sky full of smoke and ash (bud wash anyone?). Next up we get Santa Ana winds which are sure to spur on the fires and will likely demonstrate my weak staking skills.. and this morning 2 hours picking off 50+ budworm eggs, and ripping apart two colas full of budworms. Mother nature takes her cut.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 9, 2020)

4 Tomahawk almost done with stretch. Tallest is front left @ 40". Front right and back left are around 36". Got a little squat indica in the back @ around 26". 4 different phenos.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 9, 2020)

larry65 said:


> Outdoor Tomahawks from a few days ago.
> 
> I will say growing outside is not for the faint of heart. We just had a record-breaking 108 degree day in socal which the plants seemed to survive but no telling the effect on the buds. California is also on fire again. I get to watch my 5-month project in late flower with the backdrop of a red martian sun and a sky full of smoke and ash (bud wash anyone?). Next up we get Santa Ana winds which are sure to spur on the fires and will likely demonstrate my weak staking skills.. and this morning 2 hours picking off 50+ budworm eggs, and ripping apart two colas full of budworms. Mother nature takes her cut.
> 
> ...


How's the smoke? Nevermind its still growing. Lol


----------



## Moldy (Sep 9, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Fuckin spider mites are back in the flower tent. Did some damage to one of the bodegas in the form of massive leaf die off. I’m really glad we’ve got that cold front coming in tomorrow night. The bodegas are now finishing up outside, and the chem pies just got sprayed and they’re spending tomorrow night outside too. While the tent is empty it’s getting a thorough cleaning. Looks like I’m going to have to start pasteurizing my soil before I reuse it. I don’t know what else to do but this seems like the time to get them gone.


I don't know how well it works yet but I add Neem seed to my old soil before I reuse. I haven't had mites back yet but the verdict isn't in yet. It's been 18 months since my mite infestation and haven't seen any in that time frame. I use about 1 tablespoon per 1 gal of used soil, water, and let sit for a week before mixing in. I also top dress the plants with a tablespoon or two if their in 5 gal containers. So far, so good but the Borg is hard stop.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

Moldy said:


> I don't know how well it works yet but I add Neem seed to my old soil before I reuse. I haven't had mites back yet but the verdict isn't in yet. It's been 18 months since my mite infestation and haven't seen any in that time frame. I use about 1 tablespoon per 1 gal of used soil, water, and let sit for a week before mixing in. I also top dress the plants with a tablespoon or two if their in 5 gal containers. So far, so good but the Borg is hard stop.


Do you do organics? Or is this just a treatment your doing? I used neem cake, and Karanja meal in my organic mixes and it keeps thrips and spidermites far away. Does nothing against caterpillars, leaf miners, leaf hoppers.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 9, 2020)

Took down half my gmoozy today, been a while since I ran her but daaam, this is some potent looking stuff...


----------



## nc208 (Sep 9, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Took down half my gmoozy today, been a while since I ran her but daaam, this is some potent looking stuff...


Glad I got a pack of that. 
Also want to update Motor Punch is not a beginner strain. 4 outta 6 hermed hard, 2 just a couple so watching them closely. Gonna run them a 2nd time to see if I can get past these issues but a heads up if anyone is growing these.


----------



## larry65 (Sep 9, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> How's the smoke? Nevermind its still growing. Lol


I've been taking samples from one plant (small reward after tearing up colas looking for worms) and they've been pretty damn tasty in the E-nano. It has that sour diesel aftertaste that I remember from early 2000s. I also have a couple phenos with a sweeter smell but have not sampled those yet. You mentioned having 4 different Tomahawk phenos, what kind of smells are you getting?


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 9, 2020)

larry65 said:


> I've been taking samples from one plant (small reward after tearing up colas looking for worms) and they've been pretty damn tasty in the E-nano. It has that sour diesel aftertaste that I remember from early 2000s. I also have a couple phenos with a sweeter smell but have not sampled those yet. You mentioned having 4 different Tomahawk phenos, what kind of smells are you getting?


Mostly skunk. They have smelled skunky since veg. 
1. Very sativa leaning. 
2. Guessing 70/30 sativa leaner. 
3. About 50/50 hybrid. 
4. Squatty indica dominant pheno. 
They are early flower now. Stem rubs are mostly skunk and stinky cheese.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 10, 2020)

Dream catcher, Day 20, after flip to 12 12 .. and there prayin hard.. one final schwazz tommarow.. 2 indica leaners in front and back four areHard sativa.. i always feel so wierd after i chop all there leafs off..


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 10, 2020)

The girls.pioneer #1pioneer #2 and o.b.s. .the flash is on.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 10, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> The girls.View attachment 4680207pioneer #1View attachment 4680211pioneer #2View attachment 4680215 and o.b.s. View attachment 4680222.the flash is on.


Fire! Let me know what you think of that OBS. I have two packs on standby. How is the stretch?


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 10, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Fire! Let me know what you think of that OBS. I have two packs on standby. How is the stretch?


Not as bad as you think.its got some legs but it really has been a good one.crazy smell.


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 10, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Not as bad as you think.its got some legs but it really has been a good one.crazy smell.


Nice! Keep us updated on the yield and smoke


----------



## Senokai (Sep 10, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> The girls.View attachment 4680207pioneer #1View attachment 4680211pioneer #2View attachment 4680215 and o.b.s. View attachment 4680222.the flash is on.


Any Bubba terps coming out strong?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 11, 2020)

Next round already begun. Got a nice variety Of strains goin on.
(Don’t mind the back right corner. I accidentally watered that 1 w/ what I thought was plain water. It had light nutes mixed in... burnt)


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 11, 2020)

The obs is for sure something special At least for my taste

Copper chem is probably the best in the tent


jelly pie doing pretty good too

Fruit punch

another jelly pie


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 11, 2020)

OMG , been doin thins all day!! 5 hrs now lol.
Is there some kida rule were to lolipop to?
Cuz i have some lowers that are bud all the way up there stem..
I dont have a problem with harvesting in 
Stages.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 11, 2020)

Tomahawk done with stretch. Let the stacking begin !!


----------



## NukaKola (Sep 11, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> OMG , been doin thins all day!! 5 hrs now lol.
> Is there some kida rule were to lolipop to?
> Cuz i have some lowers that are bud all the way up there stem..
> I dont have a problem with harvesting in
> Stages.View attachment 4680807


How tall is the plant and what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 12, 2020)

anyone running chem pie?


----------



## ebcrew (Sep 12, 2020)

Greenpoint has new drops in september right? Does anyone know the exact day? Ive been waiting. I emailed them and all they said was September and December.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 12, 2020)

Moldy said:


> I don't know how well it works yet but I add Neem seed to my old soil before I reuse. I haven't had mites back yet but the verdict isn't in yet. It's been 18 months since my mite infestation and haven't seen any in that time frame. I use about 1 tablespoon per 1 gal of used soil, water, and let sit for a week before mixing in. I also top dress the plants with a tablespoon or two if their in 5 gal containers. So far, so good but the Borg is hard stop.


Luckily I didn’t get The Borg. The spider mites I had were pussies. They only overran one plant badly and even that just killed a bunch of leaves. No webs anywhere. I put the more infested plants outside and a cold snap took care of them. I just finished one last spinosad fog treatment on my chem pies yesterday and I hope the mites are gone for good. I put predatory nematodes in my soil a few weeks back. I got a bad one-two of thrips and spider mites and I think they came from a cheap bag of soil I bought at Lowe’s during the perlite shortage. Neem seeds in the soil does seem like something worth looking into.

Anyway this grapefruit chem pie seems to be the nicest pheno I’ve found from GPS so far. The spider mites pretty much left it alone. This pheno roots in the aero cloner in like 6 days, plus she has a lovely structure and is starting to get a little bit of reddish hues from the stardawg. Can’t wait to see how she looks in another couple weeks. She’s at day 38 of flowering right now.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 12, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> anyone running chem pie?


Didn’t see this until after I posted my update. Check out my last post. Aside from the low germination rate (4/10) it’s been phenomenal. 3 females, one of which is seriously top shelf. Growing that strain is why I started buying a bunch of gear from Cannarado. The really good one is indica dominant and smells like grapefruit. The second indica dominant pheno isn’t as frosty, and the third sativa dominant one is outside getting massive but isn’t as far into flowering. I’ll be flowering a clone of that one inside next, along with a Bruce Banner #3 I bought from a local dispensary. Decided it’s time for a sativa run.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 12, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Howdy! I was staying at the beach this weekend with my family when 1500 boats appeared out of no where. Tons of helicopters taking photos. It was an amazing sight too see them all moving at once. We did a little research and found out it was a "Trump Floatilla" I made sure I hash tagged it appropriately.
> 
> I didn't think it was a political statement just a snapshot of a "Guinness record breaking" event. Kinda of cool memory to keep until it gets corrupted in places like this. SAD.
> View attachment 4657435
> This is a snapshot of the full video, if I were to pan out, boats spanned the horizon


are you the owner of GPS? if so you lost my business, no more of my money for you trumptard traitor


----------



## Rivendell (Sep 13, 2020)

Buisness 101: Buisness and politics don't mix. Pretty basic concept for anyone with a buisness background or common sense I suppose. It will never work out well.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 13, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> Buisness 101: Buisness and politics don't mix. Pretty basic concept for anyone with a buisness background or common sense I suppose. It will never work out well.


I was excited to try out some up and coming Colorado genetics. Trump is ANTI-CANNABIS in everyway but would tell people hes working on legalization if he thought it wold get him a vote. He had the DEA do several raids in Colorado after he took office and made it harder for them to accept payment. Also, hard to believe a brainwashed trumptard would be legit. They justify a deranged conman and his thousands of lies. They deny science and reject reality but Im supposed to think he understands the science behind seed genetics? no wonder i see so many complaining about herms. Fuck this guy


----------



## Snowback (Sep 13, 2020)

Were you sweating as you typed that?


----------



## ebcrew (Sep 13, 2020)

Here we go again.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 13, 2020)

I’ll be back with an update in another week or so, lol. I’m getting deja-vu.


----------



## See green (Sep 13, 2020)

My last cookie n chem seed ..shes beautiful as always.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Didn’t see this until after I posted my update. Check out my last post. Aside from the low germination rate (4/10) it’s been phenomenal. 3 females, one of which is seriously top shelf. Growing that strain is why I started buying a bunch of gear from Cannarado. The really good one is indica dominant and smells like grapefruit. The second indica dominant pheno isn’t as frosty, and the third sativa dominant one is outside getting massive but isn’t as far into flowering. I’ll be flowering a clone of that one inside next, along with a Bruce Banner #3 I bought from a local dispensary. Decided it’s time for a sativa run.


Ah thanks. That sucks about the germ rate. Was looking at grabbing that or purple crash .


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gonna take the Purple Chem4 down first 4 sure. I’m thinkin like 2 weeks or so, I will have to look with a magnifier 2 b sure. She lookin like she’s bout ready to finish. Definitely see more purple punch influence as far as smell/structure. She’s really short but with fat colas and medium/large Indica like leaves. Not much purple on this pheno.
Just popped some Texas Chem, plus much more.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 13, 2020)

Texas Butter. Definitely see more Sativa influence, tall and stretchy plant but w/ hybrid type leaves. Hairs r mostly white still so she still has some time to go. Love the smell on this one.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 13, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Ah thanks. That sucks about the germ rate. Was looking at grabbing that or purple crash .


The germ rate could have just been a fluke. I didn’t do anything different than normal — I sprout in buffered rockwool cubes. IIRC I did get a fifth sprout but it was a mutant so I culled it. All 3 females are decent, but the grapefruit one truly stands out, not just with these 3 phenos but she’s hands down the nicest stardawg cross I’ve found so far. Easy to clone, smells wonderful, nice structure and promising looking yield, and super frosty. That grapefruit pheno is getting dusted at some point, I think with a Cannarado grumpz F2 male. The stardawg and wedding pie should mix nicely with the runtz, MAC, and grape pie.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 14, 2020)

27 dollar pack of "City Slicker" finally released by customs after 21 days, just as NC208 predicted, and now awaits new life in my fridge.

MMM..... popping my gelato 33 hybrid cherry at a very affordable price!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Sep 14, 2020)

Ugh... so my jelly pie is second to last to start budding in the garden. She is for sure going to be a mid to late oct finisher so I hope the weather cooperates this far north. 
I will say she doesn't like the cold at all. Out of all my plants that went through a frost she was the only ones to actually have drooping on them but they bounced back after a few days.
Both are clones from the same mother and soil and nutes are exaxtlu the same but I cant seem to keep the one on the right from fading. I gave extra nitrogen to that one but didn't help at all so I gave up lol.
Anyways here is a few shots


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

What you guys think Orange Blossom Special should get the chop this week.
the grape smelling jelly pie is gonna come down this week too as well as the copper chem I’ll get some pictures of those on here before they’re gone copper chem is still my favorite. Here is the obs


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 14, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> What you guys think Orange Blossom Special should get the chop this week.
> the grape smelling jelly pie is gonna come down this week too as well as the copper chem I’ll get some pictures of those on here before they’re gone copper chem is still my favorite. Here is the obs
> View attachment 4683729View attachment 4683732View attachment 4683733View attachment 4683734View attachment 4683735View attachment 4683736View attachment 4683737View attachment 4683738View attachment 4683739


My pioneers will be 64 days this Saturday..my obs will be 75 days at end of this month.what week are you on buddy.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> My pioneers will be 64 days this Saturday..my obs will be 75 days at end of this month.what week are you on buddy.


7-14 is the day I wrote down on my white board. So just about 9 weeks 63 days right? I wasn’t thinking they’d be ready sooner than some of the others but the tri comes are amberin.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

I usually like my plants to have the nice autumn colors...these aren’t quite there yet


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Copper chem coming down probably at the end of the week too


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Jelly pie grapey smell pheno.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> Jelly pie grapey smell pheno. View attachment 4683997View attachment 4683999View attachment 4684010View attachment 4684000View attachment 4684001View attachment 4684002View attachment 4684003View attachment 4684004View attachment 4684005View attachment 4684006


All your plants look beautiful but need another week or so imo. Lots of white pistils still.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

Tomahawk @ 2 weeks flower. 3k led's.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 14, 2020)

2 weeks? That's a nice level of development for that time. Looks closer to 3.


----------



## Khyber420 (Sep 14, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Man, you just said it yourself, I put it in red.
> 
> How do you know what amount of leaves are required for "good photosynthesis." Since you're new, I'll tell you, ALL of them!
> 
> Also, the leaves are what need the light, more than the bud sites! The plant put those leaves there to absorb the light, to provide energy for the buds to grow. Less energy, less buds.


Have you heard of Dr Allison Justice? Read her paper on hard pruning, she too assumed what you do then she actually did a controlled experiment and found that shaded leaves use more energy than they generate from photosynthesis. Not to mention stiffle air flow. 

Its also common practice for fruit growers to prune nodes and redirect the trees energy to remaining sites leading to larger sweeter fruits. 

A large scale grower I know personally hard prunes twice, once after flip and then again a couple weeks later. He yields over 3 a light with strains like Meatbreath and like the other poster said no larf. I do the same now and the better air flow, lack of mold and lack of larf are good enough reasons for me.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 14, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Have you heard of Dr Allison Justice? Read her paper on hard pruning, she too assumed what you do then she actually did a controlled experiment and found that shaded leaves use more energy than they generate from photosynthesis. Not to mention stiffle air flow.
> 
> Its also common practice for fruit growers to prune nodes and redirect the trees energy to remaining sites leading to larger sweeter fruits.
> 
> A large scale grower I know personally hard prunes twice, once after flip and then again a couple weeks later. He yields over 3 a light with strains like Meatbreath and like the other poster said no larf. I do the same now and the better air flow, lack of mold and lack of larf are good enough reasons for me.


I wonder how dark the level of shade has to be in order to make the flip between net producing more or net consuming more.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Yeah that’s what I’m thinking they just started flush so hopefully end of the week they look more ready. Leaves need to be more dead looking too. But I like to harvest when 20% trichomes turn amber.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> All your plants look beautiful but need another week or so imo. Lots of white pistils still.


Thank you for the advice I’ll admit I’ve always been one to jump the gun too.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> Thank you for the advice I’ll admit I’ve always been one to jump the gun too.


They look great. Just a little bit more time to swell and finish. The smoke will reward you.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> They look great. Just a little bit more time to swell and finish. The smoke will reward you.


I will definitely hold out as long as possible.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

The trichomes almost there.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m waiting to see your tamahawk finish that’s one of the only regulars I haven’t got yet that’s been released recently. Stacking up nice


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> 2 weeks? That's a nice level of development for that time. Looks closer to 3.


Thanks. Yeah 2 weeks since flip give or take 2 days. 440w cob/qb. I like a 3k spectrum personally. Gives better buds in my experience.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> I’m waiting to see your tamahawk finish that’s one of the only regulars I haven’t got yet that’s been released recently. Stacking up nice


If you were referring to me I will post pics through harvest. Cheers.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

I wish I found out about the cobs in time this is my first run with led since ufos which the ufos were a waste in my opinion.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 14, 2020)

jarjar.rix said:


> I wish I found out about the cobs in time this is my first run with led since ufos which the ufos were a waste in my opinion.


Lots of quality led's these days. 
Cobs, quantum boards, strips etc. 
They are really affordable as well now. 
When i got my cob based Timbers like 4 years ago 2 fixtures cost me 1k.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

I’m gonna check them out I’m planning on a little expansion for bigger plants and more coverage.


----------



## jarjar.rix (Sep 14, 2020)

Well wider plants I hope not so tall lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 15, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Have you heard of Dr Allison Justice? Read her paper on hard pruning, she too assumed what you do then she actually did a controlled experiment and found that shaded leaves use more energy than they generate from photosynthesis. Not to mention stiffle air flow.
> 
> Its also common practice for fruit growers to prune nodes and redirect the trees energy to remaining sites leading to larger sweeter fruits.
> 
> A large scale grower I know personally hard prunes twice, once after flip and then again a couple weeks later. He yields over 3 a light with strains like Meatbreath and like the other poster said no larf. I do the same now and the better air flow, lack of mold and lack of larf are good enough reasons for me.



I have met Allison once.


She's young.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 15, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Tomahawk @ 2 weeks flower. 3k led's.
> View attachment 4684011
> View attachment 4684012


Damn that's some fast development, might be one to hang on to. Be interesting to see the finishing time on that one.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 15, 2020)

boybelue said:


> Damn that's some fast development, might be one to hang on to. Be interesting to see the finishing time on that one.


Unfortunately I didn't take any clones. Have too many packs I need to run anyways. The plants were sexually mature at flip so that helps speed up flowering a bit.


----------



## rollinfunk (Sep 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Took down half my gmoozy today, been a while since I ran her but daaam, this is some potent looking stuff...


I cut one down the other day. Herm'd bad on me. It looked super healthy and not stressed. I'll have to check for light leaks. My tents are covered in gorilla tape, lol. My first hermie from Heisen out of 6 or 7 plants. He did say the adub isn't the most stable


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone find any keepers of the Texas Chem?Been smoking a great cut of deadhead and couldn’t resist but get a pack of that tc to see what might come of it. Seems like a winner combo.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 16, 2020)

BrideZilla

Bounty Hunter Nearly Finished


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 16, 2020)

Eagle Scout #1

Eagle Scout #2


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 16, 2020)

Gmo Cake


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 16, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> Anyone find any keepers of the Texas Chem?Been smoking a great cut of deadhead and couldn’t resist but get a pack of that tc to see what might come of it. Seems like a winner combo.


I just popped some, gonna look through what I got and c if there’s anything worthy. Should b some fire, been looking for Shoreline or a good cross with it. I let y’all kno what happens.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 16, 2020)

Grapefruit chem pie pheno at 42 days. Starting to show a little purple in the leaves. This pheno seems to have everything I could possibly want in an indica dominant cut, but I’ll be really interested to see how the buds swell over the next two weeks. Hopefully they really chunk out.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 17, 2020)

Fires almost burned down our place last Tuesday into Wednesday. Power went out Tuesday afternoon before a hasty evacuation. We got back in Wednesday evening with a generator. The room in the pic was 6 weeks into flowering last Wednesday. We threw three T5's under the canopy and a couple spotlights with LED bulbs above for six days; or until this past Monday. They look surprisingly well considering 36 hours of darkness and then another 5 days of very little light from above. Normally they're under 4 1000w DE's; like in the pic. The ones in the forefront are GPS Copper Chem. It's a miracle the fire didn't run uphill and burn us down. It was foresight (I bought a generator online from Lowe's as soon as the fire alerts came in), hard work and perseverance that we only lost clones in the machine. Curious to see how this room ends up yielding... assuming another Meth head doesn't purposely start another fire.


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Sep 17, 2020)

Just got my seeds from Greenpoint. Ordered 3 days ago. Guess it helps I'm in CO. Can't wait to pop these next month


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 17, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Fires almost burned down our place last Tuesday into Wednesday. Power went out Tuesday afternoon before a hasty evacuation. We got back in Wednesday evening with a generator. The room in the pic was 6 weeks into flowering last Wednesday. We threw three T5's under the canopy and a couple spotlights with LED bulbs above for six days; or until this past Monday. They look surprisingly well considering 36 hours of darkness and then another 5 days of very little light from above. Normally they're under 4 1000w DE's; like in the pic. The ones in the forefront are GPS Copper Chem. It's a miracle the fire didn't run uphill and burn us down. It was foresight (I bought a generator online from Lowe's as soon as the fire alerts came in), hard work and perseverance that we only lost clones in the machine. Curious to see how this room ends up yielding... assuming another Meth head doesn't purposely start another fire.
> View attachment 4686309


Sorry to hear of your struggles. Nice perseverance. Hope it all works out for you.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 17, 2020)

Jelly pie after 8 day dry


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 17, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Sorry to hear of your struggles. Nice perseverance. Hope it all works out for you.


Thank you so much. I can't complain. I'm just sharing since even I'm surprised we saved that flowering room and it's looking so healthy. It may help some other growers here out in the near or distance future. Where there is a will, there is a way. There are folks all over the west coast that have lost their homes, lives. jobs, etc. Same goes for the hurricane victims. I'm very lucky. The entire story (evacuating up a forest service road, renting a uhaul, driving in one way, shut down roads, out another, moving plants to houses, driving by fires on the side of the road, etc) is a crazy marijuana grow story, but it pales in comparison to those really hurt. My barber was seven houses down from where the meth head started the fire. He only had time to grab his kids and a few personal documents. I'm lucky.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you so much. I can't complain. I'm just sharing since even I'm surprised we saved that flowering room and it's looking so healthy. It may help some other growers here out in the near or distance future. Where there is a will, there is a way. There are folks all over the west coast that have lost their homes, lives. jobs, etc. Same goes for the hurricane victims. I'm very lucky. The entire story (evacuating up a forest service road, renting a uhaul, driving in one way, shut down roads, out another, moving plants to houses, driving by fires on the side of the road, etc) is a crazy marijuana grow story, but it pales in comparison to those really hurt. My barber was seven houses down from where the meth head started the fire. He only had time to grab his kids and a few personal documents. I'm lucky.


Hopefully the rains reached yall this morning. We just got a good drench in PNW around 3am and I couldn’t have felt more relieved. Despite a few days gone, your ladies still look awesome tho...maybe they’ll just pack on some frost. Maybe you’ll see some really interesting recessive traits come thru because of it? “...the power went out, the smoke covered the skies for days, and, in that, the skunk was born...”ha, wait for it!


----------



## larry65 (Sep 18, 2020)

Anyone know how GPS determines Flowering Length? Is it from the flip to 12/12? 

I am trying to figure out Day 1 for outdoor plants. If they count from 12/12, then I should probably subtract a week or so from when I first see flower clusters to be on a similar timeframe. A couple of my Tomahawks look done at only 60 days from when I first saw flowers. GPS says 70-80 days flowering length.

I don't want to blindly follow number of days, but I would feel better knowing I'm in the right ballpark with what GPS says. Also, it's still kind of early in September to chop for outdoor plants (though I'm at 33rd parallel so not sure). Pic from one of the plants:


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 18, 2020)

May be close then because indoor I would count from the time they flipped and that includes the stretch, so you may be close. They look awesome. Got a buddy with a full term that started flowering in late july, big ole baseball bats, I’d be surprised if she’s not already done. What are your trichs lookin like on her, @larry65? Can’t hurt to let her ride a few more days. Looks like it’s gonna be super tasty tho! What’s she smelling like?


----------



## Lurrabq (Sep 18, 2020)

larry65 said:


> Anyone know how GPS determines Flowering Length? Is it from the flip to 12/12?
> 
> I am trying to figure out Day 1 for outdoor plants. If they count from 12/12, then I should probably subtract a week or so from when I first see flower clusters to be on a similar timeframe. A couple of my Tomahawks look done at only 60 days from when I first saw flowers. GPS says 70-80 days flowering length.
> 
> ...


You should have a week or so to go. Mine go till the first week of October, I'm up at the 35th, a little north of you.


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 18, 2020)

Pioneer 64 days tomorrow from flip.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 18, 2020)

Tomahawk @ 3 weeks flower. Very promising.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 18, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Pioneer 64 days tomorrow from flip.View attachment 4688059View attachment 4688060View attachment 4688061View attachment 4688062View attachment 4688063View attachment 4688064View attachment 4688065


Very nice !


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Very nice !


Thanks man.gonna give it a few more days and I'll be takin both.those hawks ya got are lookin strong!the obs in the back will go till end of the month.all the hairs are brown on it much like the pioneer but the tricks are completely clear for the most part.


----------



## larry65 (Sep 19, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> What are your trichs lookin like on her, @larry65? Can’t hurt to let her ride a few more days. Looks like it’s gonna be super tasty tho! What’s she smelling like?


Thanks! Trichs are mostly cloudy with some amber a few clear here and there. Some areas have quite a bit of amber. As for smell, my smaller Copper Chem plant is now the predominant smell in the yard - a citrusy chem smell. Deeply satisfying for a lemon fiend like me! The Tomahawks are still earthy/diesel smell but I do notice more sweet notes as of late. 




Lurrabq said:


> You should have a week or so to go. Mine go till the first week of October, I'm up at the 35th, a little north of you.


Great info, thank you! I'll plan to start chopping this coming week.


----------



## larry65 (Sep 19, 2020)

A few more pics of outdoor Tomahawk and Copper Chem at about 9 weeks. 









Copper Chem around 8 weeks:


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 19, 2020)

Superb outdoor


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 19, 2020)

yessir, looks wonderful larry


----------



## Snowback (Sep 20, 2020)

I finally got my buddy to text me some nug pics of the Western Wizard. First pic is under a T-5 ceiling light and the second pic is late afternoon sunshine. Colorful and tasty. We were digging through his "seed drawer" and found a completely still unopened pack of this, so one day it will live again.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I finally got my buddy to text me some nug pics of the Western Wizard. First pic is under a T-5 ceiling light and the second pic is late afternoon sunshine. Colorful and tasty. We were digging through his "seed drawer" and found a completely still unopened pack of this, so one day it will live again.
> 
> View attachment 4689352View attachment 4689353


 They look like turtle shell, They shoulda named it donatelo. That teenage mutant ninja turtle


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2020)

Outdoor shot of some of my sativa leaners. Chem pie #3 in front and cookie crunch #2 in back. The grasshoppers have been eating the chem pie a bit, but I haven’t seen them since that cold snap a week ago. I think that’s the one cookie crunch pheno I’m keeping. Looks to be an exceptional yielder. Verdict isn’t back on bud quality yet, obviously, but I’m optimistic. Here’s a shot of the snake oil/purple canyon trellis for fun too.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2020)

Bodega #2, finishing up outside. Despite the spider mites killing most of the leaves on this one, she’s looking pretty fire now. Bodega #1 is about a week into the cure. Needs a final trim but I’ll post some nug shots when it’s done. I’m considering revegging this one and attempting to clone, but I’ve also got a pack of BOG bubble and I’m really itching to try my own chucks very soon.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 20, 2020)

larry65 said:


> Anyone know how GPS determines Flowering Length? Is it from the flip to 12/12?
> 
> I am trying to figure out Day 1 for outdoor plants. If they count from 12/12, then I should probably subtract a week or so from when I first see flower clusters to be on a similar timeframe. A couple of my Tomahawks look done at only 60 days from when I first saw flowers. GPS says 70-80 days flowering length.
> 
> ...


 Mine usually finish a little quicker outside from the onset, I guess from the fuller spectrum of the sun. The onset or first sign varies greatly between a lot of mine, ones that finish around the same time inside can finish several weeks apart outside, I assume that's all dependent on the genetics origins geographically.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 20, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I finally got my buddy to text me some nug pics of the Western Wizard. First pic is under a T-5 ceiling light and the second pic is late afternoon sunshine. Colorful and tasty. We were digging through his "seed drawer" and found a completely still unopened pack of this, so one day it will live again.
> 
> View attachment 4689352View attachment 4689353


Looks bomb, my pheno was all green and reaked of blissful wiz. No hint of chem at all. I still got 10 seeds, if i find a nice girl and dude I'll make some f2s to give out to anyone who wants them. 
I also have a pack of wizscotti (blissful wiz x Biscotti) that needs to get popped soon that I should cross the two with.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 20, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Looks bomb, my pheno was all green and reaked of blissful wiz. No hint of chem at all. I still got 10 seeds, if i find a nice girl and dude I'll make some f2s to give out to anyone who wants them.
> I also have a pack of wizscotti (blissful wiz x Biscotti) that needs to get popped soon that I should cross the two with.


I'm interested in the blissful wizard as well. Saw another grower on here I think it was @Bakersfield that had an awesome pheno. Just added GMO Cookies x Gwiz from DC to my seed collection.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 20, 2020)

Im Interested in anything that doesn't herm and yields good. Haha. 
Outside doesnt herm on me..
Inside different.. just don't understand. Temp swings. Are the same. Alls i can think of. Is watering , root space or. Natural co2..
And it rains way less often then 3 days lol


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 20, 2020)

And some bodega #1 larf, all the larf off the whole plant, fresh out of the oven and about to be made into butter. Filled up a half gallon mason jar with nice nuggets from this pheno. I’m really sad she didn’t want to be cloned in the middle of July with my shitty air conditioning. I’m absolutely loaded up on GPS gear and am exploring other breeders right now, but when this one comes back I will definitely buy another pack and try again. Hopefully next time I’ll get more than two females.

Edit: two sticks of butter soaked this perfectly. Does anyone else utilize squish bags in their butter making process? Way better than cheesecloth. A metal coffee filter, a 120 micron squish bag, and a citrus squeezer are my favorite tools for recovering every drop of butter and keeping it super clear.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 20, 2020)

amazing


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> And some bodega #1 larf, all the larf off the whole plant, fresh out of the oven and about to be made into butter. Filled up a half gallon mason jar with nice nuggets from this pheno. I’m really sad she didn’t want to be cloned in the middle of July with my shitty air conditioning. I’m absolutely loaded up on GPS gear and am exploring other breeders right now, but when this one comes back I will definitely buy another pack and try again. Hopefully next time I’ll get more than two females.
> 
> Edit: two sticks of butter soaked this perfectly. Does anyone else utilize squish bags in their butter making process? Way better than cheesecloth. A metal coffee filter, a 120 micron squish bag, and a citrus squeezer are my favorite tools for recovering every drop of butter and keeping it super clear.
> View attachment 4690194


I remember you posting something about maybe culling plants before really knowing the sex..I came across the same thing with a california cannon..16 days before confirming a female..out of 10 seeds I have killed 3 ..1 female..6 males..I'm moving on to a different breeder and feminized seeds. Glad it was only a little over $20


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I remember you posting something about maybe culling plants before really knowing the sex..I came across the same thing with a california cannon..16 days before confirming a female..out of 10 seeds I have killed 3 ..1 female..6 males..I'm moving on to a different breeder and feminized seeds. Glad it was only a little over $20


Feminized seeds work so much better for me as well. I like to start plants in final containers and obviously regular seeds I can't do that. Brisco's bargain beans have copper orgi fems for like 40$ and @Useful Seeds has10 packs of fems for 60$. Going to run a mix of these for my next run. Cheers.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Feminized seeds work so much better for me as well. I like to start plants in final containers and obviously regular seeds I can't do that. Brisco's bargain beens have copper orgi fems for like 40$ and @Useful Seeds has10 packs of fems for 60$. Going to run a mix of these for my next run. Cheers.


I feel that if the seeds are fem..I'm hitting the ground running..gps is worth rolling the dice for @ $25.. but now I would rather try different gear


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I feel that if the seeds are fem..I'm hitting the ground running..gps is worth rolling the dice for @ $25.. but now I would rather try different gear


Agreed and fair enough. Don't forget about the greenpoint seeds though. Cheap and proven fire in those packs.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Agreed and fair enough. Don't forget about the greenpoint seeds though. Cheap and proven fire in those packs.


There's fems out there at a comparable price if not cheaper ..i have a black banana cookie seedling going now.. gonna reveg a really nice pheno of cheese I have finishing soon..so yeah..Cheers !


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gu you stop making new beans or is it just me ?


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Gu you stop making new beans or is it just me ?


@Gu~ fify


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Looks bomb, my pheno was all green and reaked of blissful wiz. No hint of chem at all. I still got 10 seeds, if i find a nice girl and dude I'll make some f2s to give out to anyone who wants them.
> I also have a pack of wizscotti (blissful wiz x Biscotti) that needs to get popped soon that I should cross the two with.


I wouldn't mind doing a little chucking with the other pack as well, considering that it's no longer available from GreenPoint. There is also another green version that my buddy has, which he ended up keeping due to the pure gassiness of it. I'll try to get him to send me a pic of that one too so I can post it.
BWiz kind of dropped off the radar didn't it? But it's still pretty damned good.

Btw, that pack of Western Wizard was pretty special. Out of 10 seeds, there were 8 females (no herms) and from those, 3 legitimate keepers. Crazy luck!


----------



## BigSco508 (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> @Gu~ fify


Not a jab at Gu was just wondering why i have not seen any Hype strains crossed to Stardawg like Runtz, Cereal Milk etc etc


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

10 for 10 popped on the $27 dollar pack of City Slicker. 
I like the thought that if something special comes from the pack, the plant would have cost $2.70...


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 21, 2020)

The whole PP line is less than a year old ‍ 
Always new stuff in the pipe. I think a few people have testers of some unreleased stuff


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I remember you posting something about maybe culling plants before really knowing the sex..I came across the same thing with a california cannon..16 days before confirming a female..out of 10 seeds I have killed 3 ..1 female..6 males..I'm moving on to a different breeder and feminized seeds. Glad it was only a little over $20


Yeah I think I might have culled a couple tomahawk and copper chem females earlier this year. Part of that was just lack of experience. One thing I’ve noticed is that plants develop really easily identifiable preflowers a lot faster if you don’t top them. The last few packs I’ve popped (chem pie, cookie crunch, and a tropicanna x zelatti from cannarado) I haven’t topped until after sexing. They seem to show sex much quicker if you leave that original apical meristem intact. I popped those tropicanna x zelattis like a month ago and I’ve already got two big fuckers that look female. Another week and I should know on all 6.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I think I might have culled a couple tomahawk and copper chem females earlier this year. One thing I’ve noticed is that plants develop really easily identifiable preflowers a lot faster if you don’t top them. The last few packs I’ve popped (chem pie, cookie crunch, and a tropicanna x zelatti from cannarado) I haven’t topped until after sexing. They seem to show sex much quicker if you leave that original apical meristem intact. I popped those tropicanna x zelattis like a month ago and I’ve already got two big fuckers that look female. Another week and I should know on all 6.


I did top it .. thanks for the tip..I didn't know that..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 21, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I did top it .. thanks for the tip..I didn't know that..View attachment 4690931


I’m sure there are others who will disagree on that with me. I haven’t tried any side by side comparisons but when I’d top my plants early they would take forever to show nice developed preflowers. All I know is that when I don’t top my plants, they show sex at this size and they would be a lot bigger before showing when I was topping them early. These are Sour BluTooth from BOG and I popped them a few days before the tropicanna x zelatti. Two confirmed males, two confirmed females with pistils, and two still ambiguous. I’m not going to post about my non-GPS grows in here anymore. I just wanted to point out that this has been the case with vastly different gear, so I’m 100% convinced that topping early delays sexing.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 21, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> The whole PP line is less than a year old ‍
> Always new stuff in the pipe. I think a few people have testers of some unreleased stuff


While I hate purple punch myself, I think they're referring to why you aren't using any mainstream current cuts to cross it to? 
Cannarado has dropped 4 different lines this year including over 50 crosses in his gushers drop and still has 2 more for this year. Only 1 a year is slow compared to your competitors. I mean if your going to work a strain and make sure its stabilized then 1 a year makes sense. But this stuff is just f1s, no stabilizing whatsoever.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’m sure there are others who will disagree on that with me. I haven’t tried any side by side comparisons but when I’d top my plants early they would take forever to show nice developed preflowers. All I know is that when I don’t top my plants, they show sex at this size and they would be a lot bigger before showing when I was topping them early. These are Sour BluTooth from BOG and I popped them a few days before the tropicanna x zelatti. Two confirmed males, two confirmed females with pistils, and two still ambiguous. I’m not going to post about my non-GPS grows in here anymore. I just wanted to point out that this has been the case with vastly different gear, so I’m 100% convinced that topping early delays sexing.
> View attachment 4690962


Right on. Thanks for the reply..I won't post here after this cali cannon comes down..I'm gonna run some solfire genetics..got bbc right now


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I think I might have culled a couple tomahawk and copper chem females earlier this year. Part of that was just lack of experience. One thing I’ve noticed is that plants develop really easily identifiable preflowers a lot faster if you don’t top them. The last few packs I’ve popped (chem pie, cookie crunch, and a tropicanna x zelatti from cannarado) I haven’t topped until after sexing. They seem to show sex much quicker if you leave that original apical meristem intact. I popped those tropicanna x zelattis like a month ago and I’ve already got two big fuckers that look female. Another week and I should know on all 6.


I always wait for sex before I top a seedling. Just for the reason that you mentioned.


----------



## Turpman (Sep 21, 2020)

Cookies and chem day 66.
Her colour has really been affected by the cold nights.
Sticky stinky she is.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 21, 2020)

Turpman, that's a beautiful pic. Worthy of going on the GP website itself.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 22, 2020)

4 Tomahawk @ 24 days flowering. Two on right are starting to purple up a bit. Dominant smell is sour skunk the whole grow. 
Had a little N deficiency after stretch. Bumped up the nutes a bit to around 900ppm. Starting to stack.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 22, 2020)

Cake n Chem
I noticed that the GPS site no longer shows this one under 'Regular' seeds section, was it discontinued, or just pulled from the spotlight?
What can I expect? They look amazing so far (16 days since germination)


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 23, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> Cake n Chem
> I noticed that the GPS site no longer shows this one under 'Regular' seeds section, was it discontinued, or just pulled from the spotlight?
> What can I expect? They look amazing so far (16 days since germination)
> View attachment 4692038


Damn those are some fat leaves. Their selection kind of rotates since it takes a couple months for a batch of seeds to mature, and then dry time, separating, packaging, and all that other fun stuff. Cake and chem will definitely be back. I’m waiting for bodega bubblegum to come back. I have a shitload of beans and need to grow out everything I have but that bodega is killer and needs another go. I only got two females out of the pack, and both were fire but it was too hot at that time of year and they didn’t want to be cloned.


----------



## ebcrew (Sep 23, 2020)

Purple Dream before and after topping


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 23, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> The whole PP line is less than a year old ‍
> Always new stuff in the pipe. I think a few people have testers of some unreleased stuff


please please some fems that don't include pp. all those elites heisen has and nothing but pp


----------



## Snowback (Sep 23, 2020)

Buddy texted me pic of his other phen o of Western Wizard. This one smells like moth balls and smokes very smooth.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Sep 24, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah I think I might have culled a couple tomahawk and copper chem females earlier this year. Part of that was just lack of experience. One thing I’ve noticed is that plants develop really easily identifiable preflowers a lot faster if you don’t top them. The last few packs I’ve popped (chem pie, cookie crunch, and a tropicanna x zelatti from cannarado) I haven’t topped until after sexing. They seem to show sex much quicker if you leave that original apical meristem intact. I popped those tropicanna x zelattis like a month ago and I’ve already got two big fuckers that look female. Another week and I should know on all 6.


Glad to know I'm not the only one. I've noticed the GPS stardawg crosses really throw some ambiguous looking pre-flowers.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Cookies and chem day 66.
> Her colour has really been affected by the cold nights.
> Sticky stinky she is.
> View attachment 4691128


Definitely the nicest pic I’ve seen on this thread so far, great work hope she smokes as nice as she looks.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2020)

Purple Chem4 (side branch)
Lookin like she might b ready to come down this week, gettin a new loop 2moro so I can check. I can already see some amber trichs if I zoom in close w my iPhone


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2020)

Texas Butter is gettin there.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 24, 2020)

Purple Chem4


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 24, 2020)

Chem pie at day 50. She still needs to put on some weight but is looking excellent. Smells more like lemon than grapefruit now.


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

In the back grape punch


----------



## The Pipe (Sep 24, 2020)

1st left topanga s1 middle topanga wedding right topanga s1
2nd topanga canyon s1
3rd topanga wedding 
4th topanga canyon s1


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 24, 2020)

Dawg lemons getting frosty at 4 weeks smells like sweet lemon peel


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 25, 2020)

This is F4 from my Copper Chem pheno hunt in this thread a way's back. It's also a fire power outage survivor having just over 6 days of limited light in flowering via a generator. We'll see how the overall yield is, but it looks no worse for the wear. It's our second time running it since the pheno hunt. It's a vigorous monster.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 26, 2020)

Dreamcatcher 35 days sense flip.. a bit slow. But there starting to stack nicely..
I had a coment on my pick of My schwazz a about a month ago on here saying i cut all my leafs because i think i know better..
I think that comment was a bit unnecesarily
Agresive first of all. I dont think i know better.. but im pretty shure i wouldnt Fit all those buds in a 4x4 with 800w no ac, no dehumidifier amd nothing but a fan without 
Schwazzing. Anyway we will see how it yields, But honestly i dont people should assume what others think they know..i felt it quite rude.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 26, 2020)

Jelly pie few weeks in jar


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 26, 2020)

new run about a week into flip.4 pioneer,1 obs and 3 kimbo.running the kimbo out to make room for different stuff.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 27, 2020)

Greasy stink to high heaven,like sweet dog shit almost 5 weeks in a few days glad I took a few cuts SHIT STINKS!!!gotta be gmo dominated


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 27, 2020)

Ohh shit it’s cowboy cookie


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Sep 27, 2020)

Bodega #1 nugget after a little over 2 weeks in the jar. This one weighs 4.7 grams. This pheno put out a lot of weight. Sucks I couldn’t clone her. Classic bubblegum smell.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 27, 2020)

Some more of this beautiful dawg lemon at 4 weeks 6 days


----------



## zman33 (Sep 27, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Cookies and chem day 66.
> Her colour has really been affected by the cold nights.
> Sticky stinky she is.
> View attachment 4691128


Nice


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 28, 2020)

4 Tomahawk @ 1 month flowering.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Sep 28, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> 4 Tomahawk @ 1 month flowering.
> View attachment 4697355
> View attachment 4697356
> [/QU
> if thats 30 days from flip i hop u have some clones thats pretty crazy.


----------



## Southside112 (Sep 28, 2020)

No clones and exactly 30 days since flip.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 28, 2020)

jelly pie 
last and better pic natural light
Purple candy smell gassy 
Great smoke in the day but too & ur much dazed n confused 
Last from my pack from a few years ago .


----------



## nc208 (Sep 28, 2020)

Motor Punch 
Day 36
Mom leaner, reeks of dirty burnt tire and chem. Quite stretchy.


----------



## Gu~ (Sep 29, 2020)

Black Friday Restocks
Texas Butter - (Banana Kush x Star Dawg)
Bodega Bubblegum - (Bubblegum x Star Dawg)
Copper Chem - (Chem 4 x Star Dawg)
Tomahawk - (Gorilla Glue #4 x Star Dawg)
Jelly Pie - (Grape Pie x Star Dawg)
Dawg Lemons - (Lemon Tree x Star Dawg)
Bison Breath - (Motorbreath #15 x Star Dawg)
Fruit Punch - (Clementine x Purple Punch) FEM
Grape Punch - (Grape Pie x Purple Punch) FEM
Lemon Tree S1 - (Lemon Tree x Lemon Tree) FEM
Purple Tahoe - (Tahoe OG Kush x Purple Punch) FEM
Rum Runner - (Triangle Kush x Purple Punch) FEM


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 29, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Restocks
> Texas Butter - (Banana Kush x Star Dawg)
> Bodega Bubblegum - (Bubblegum x Star Dawg)
> Copper Chem - (Chem 4 x Star Dawg)
> ...


After just losing my last Jelly pie I’ll be looking for that and maybe grape punch !!


----------



## nc208 (Sep 29, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Restocks
> Texas Butter - (Banana Kush x Star Dawg)
> Bodega Bubblegum - (Bubblegum x Star Dawg)
> Copper Chem - (Chem 4 x Star Dawg)
> ...


Don't sleep on that Bison Breath. Motorboat and stardawg is a match made in heaven.


----------



## Snowback (Sep 30, 2020)

That would definitely be one of my top choices too. Also, the Copper Chem.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Stardawg F2 comin down as we speak. Smell is amazing on her.
Will update with smoke/dry report. 
Peace y’all


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

Fuck it, couple more shots while trimming


----------



## nc208 (Sep 30, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Fuck it, couple more shots while trimmingView attachment 4699808View attachment 4699809


How many days did you take her too. Looks greasy as f*ck.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How many days did you take her too. Looks greasy as f*ck.


Gotta check my calendar 2 b sure, but if I had 2 guess prob around day 77-80


----------



## nc208 (Sep 30, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Gotta check my calendar 2 b sure, but if I had 2 guess prob around day 77-80


Thats what I was thinking, the stardawg dom phenos I've had tend to take forever and never stop throwing white pistils. Just curious what the f2s were like.


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Don't sleep on that Bison Breath. Motorboat and stardawg is a match made in heaven.


I dont know if I have any seeds left but everyone so far in my pack was a male


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, the stardawg dom phenos I've had tend to take forever and never stop throwing white pistils. Just curious what the f2s were like.


Word I was like wtf these random white pop up from, she started fading a lot and the trichs were definitely a decent % amber just judging by macro pics alone so I decided it was time. Texas butter is still going strong, prob another week. Surprisingly the Purple Chem4, which I thought would come down first, wasn’t quite ready after a second look. Still green, no fading, and although the pistils looked mostly dark red, the lower parts of the main cola and smaller branches have a decent amount of white pistils still. Going to let her go until most her water leaves start to fade out. Want these girls nice n ripe.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, the stardawg dom phenos I've had tend to take forever and never stop throwing white pistils. Just curious what the f2s were like.


As far as how the f2s are, this was my only female, I still have 1/2 a pack left of them so I can’t say much. But the one I have is classic stardawg all the way. Sharp,pungent gas/lime/skinny funky garlic-ish deliciousness.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Sep 30, 2020)

One last shot of a Stardawg f2 bud while I was trimming. Just finished up a few min ago .Don’t do wet weight so I’ll post the yield when it dries.


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 30, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I dont know if I have any seeds left but everyone so far in my pack was a male


That's my california cannon.. I got 2 fems outta 10


----------



## Squidkid (Sep 30, 2020)

Pioneer and obs.7 days since flip.


----------



## knix2for5 (Oct 1, 2020)

see


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 1, 2020)

Texas Butter starting to fade out and throw some pretty fall colors. Smell is kinda like rotten banana peel and skunks.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 1, 2020)

Tomahawk starting to frost up. 33 days flowering. 

Pheno 1 

Pheno 2


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 3, 2020)

Gonna see if the stardawg I chopped will re-veg. Don’t see why not. Made some butter already with the trim/popcorn. I quick dried it, decarbed it and put it in a crockpot. I had it in a espresso today, and it is POTENT.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 3, 2020)

Dreamcatcher 40 days from flip

There super dense, but not gaining alot off size.
Im wondering if light is to close.. cmh. 18 inch from the top?
I mean there frosty as ever and dense..
I dont know im a newb just looking for advice.


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 3, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatcher 40 days from flip
> 
> There super dense, but not gaining alot off size.
> Im wondering if light is to close.. cmh. 18 inch from the top?
> ...


Be patient.it will happen.all in due time.


----------



## nobighurry (Oct 3, 2020)

Lil run of bridzilla clones, she really needs those two weeks after you think it's ready, at least 10% Amber or you will loose final weight and frost...


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 3, 2020)

Gmo punch 4 out of. Six popped. But i dont know if i can actualy count the fourth lol..
Im gonna grow it out just to see what happens but the one is a mini mutant 2 and a half inchs tall with 6 nodes.. haha..
Watch it be a super small rediculously high yielder lol.. heres some pics of her and her sisters. There all the same age


----------



## Cptn (Oct 3, 2020)

Hi @Gu~
I have been all over the website and can't find any of the LemonTree lines up there (the S1s or the StarDawg cross).
Did something happen to them?



Gu~ said:


> Black Friday Restocks
> Texas Butter - (Banana Kush x Star Dawg)
> Bodega Bubblegum - (Bubblegum x Star Dawg)
> Copper Chem - (Chem 4 x Star Dawg)
> ...


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 3, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatcher 40 days from flip
> 
> There super dense, but not gaining alot off size.
> Im wondering if light is to close.. cmh. 18 inch from the top?
> ...


It looks like you’re using a 4x4 tent.
How many 315w CMH lights do you have in there?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 4, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatcher 40 days from flip
> 
> There super dense, but not gaining alot off size.
> Im wondering if light is to close.. cmh. 18 inch from the top?
> ...


Honestly to me it looks like you defoliated to much.


----------



## NukaKola (Oct 4, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> Honestly to me it looks like you defoliated to much.


Agreed. @Fibromyoucha I would of lollipopped more to get rid of the lower bud sites and defoliated less of the fan leaves. Dreamcatcher could also be taken 70-80 days so they still have plenty of time to swell up.


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 4, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Hi @Gu~
> I have been all over the website and can't find any of the LemonTree lines up there (the S1s or the StarDawg cross).
> Did something happen to them?


Black Friday restock... Not black Friday yet


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 4, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Agreed. @Fibromyoucha I would of lollipopped more to get rid of the lower bud sites and defoliated less of the fan leaves. Dreamcatcher could also be taken 70-80 days so they still have plenty of time to swell up.


Yea dreaMcatcher on The site , grow diares 
I think took like 16 weeks to flower which is crazy wil see though...


----------



## nc208 (Oct 4, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatcher 40 days from flip
> 
> There super dense, but not gaining alot off size.
> Im wondering if light is to close.. cmh. 18 inch from the top?
> ...


Doesn't look like heat stress or anything so I don't think your lights to close. You got a ton of tops in there and looks like it will be quite the harvest, plus you still have weeks to go. I think you look fine and will continue to bulk up.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 4, 2020)

Purple Chem4 still goin. She’s purpling a lil more now.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Black Friday restock... Not black Friday yet


thanks mate


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 6, 2020)

Texas Butter keeps gettin prettier by the day. Hope it smokes as good as it looks. Probably going to harvest the mains/tops some time this weekend and let the lower branches finish up on the TB and PC4. The lowers are still throwing some white pistils here n there, but the tops are mostly dark, rust color and dry/curly.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 6, 2020)

Dry weight on 1 stardawg plant was a little over 2oz, that’s from aprox 4ft+ y’all plant topped only once at the 5th node. Not a great yield but definitely not bad considering the light I was using for the first half of the grow. Also, I’m more concerned with quality over quantity. Increasing yield can be achieved with more training techniques but quality is either there or not ime.
That said, the quality is excellent. Top shelf for sure, beautiful flowers that reek of fuel, lemon, skunk, and pine/spice with almost identical flavor that carries over in the smoke. A nice stardawg representation, you can tell just by the smell which family tree this strain comes from. Thank u Greenpoint Seeds, will be checkin u for more strains once I run through more of the ones I got.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2020)

And here’s some more dawg lemons at week 6


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2020)

And some cowboy cookies week 6 with temps in low 50s for the last couple weeks


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 6, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> And here’s some moreView attachment 4705873View attachment 4705874 lemons at week 6


That’s the dawg?


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Yea dreaMcatcher on The site , grow diares
> I think took like 16 weeks to flower which is crazy wil see though...


I cut mine off at 12 1/2 could’ve went 2 weeks more I’m going to put them outside next year early and let live long as they want


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> That’s the dawg?


The first set yep


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 6, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> The first set yep


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 6, 2020)

Obs and pioneer 1&2 clones are lookin good for only 14 days from flip.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 7, 2020)

Wish Greenpoint would hit us with a restock on the East Coast Stardawg and Dawg Mints... Never got a chance to grab them when they were in stock a while back. Both sounded amazing. I still check from time to time when they have new gear, but still nothing.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 7, 2020)

Dawg mints sounds good


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 7, 2020)

That super nice chem pie still isn’t done at day 63, but I’d wait as long as I have to for this one. The spider mites that invaded around week 3 are long gone and I don’t think they hurt the yield too bad. I put a clone of this one into flowering yesterday and I’m really interested to see how she does. I didn’t let the clone get too big or top her. I want to see what a nice single main cola looks like. I’ve named this cut “dog of honor” since she’s a serious wedding pie leaner and also in honor of my dogs.

Also just did a couple bong rips of bodega and I’m fuckin lit. This girl in the pic will be even stronger. I’m thinking of paying to have her tested or donating a cut to my favorite dispensary so they’ll get it done. I’m also going to be dusting her with something from BOG pretty soon because I think his genetics will mix beautifully and possibly bring down the finishing time.


----------



## See green (Oct 7, 2020)

Cookies n chem


----------



## Senokai (Oct 7, 2020)

See green said:


> Cookies n chem View attachment 4707333


looks awesome! Cookies n Chem is next on my GPS list!


----------



## See green (Oct 8, 2020)

Senokai said:


> looks awesome! Cookies n Chem is next on my GPS list!


Thank you! I have had a fun run with these girls.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 8, 2020)

Texas butter came down this morning. Smell is amazing. Sweet overripe banana/rotten fruit/ skunky funk. Can’t wait to smoke some when it’s ready. Dense golf balls and chunky buds.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 8, 2020)

What y’all think? Should I take down the Purple Chem4 or should I let her go another 4-7days n see if she keeps purplin? Gotta get a new magnifying loop asap, the one I got is trash. It’s not close enough to see shit but judging by pistils it looks abut ripe. At aprox day 84-87.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 8, 2020)

Dreamcatcher starting to look pretty. 
Shes a slow developer but she looking mighty fine..so far


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 8, 2020)

nobighurry said:


> Lil run of bridzilla clones, she really needs those two weeks after you think it's ready, at least 10% Amber or you will loose final weight and frost...View attachment 4702780View attachment 4702781


I said same thing. Thought week 9 went to 11.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 8, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> I did top it .. thanks for the tip..I didn't know that..View attachment 4690931


I found it to be the opposite for me. Don't be discouraged. All strains are different.


----------



## Tlarss (Oct 8, 2020)

ECSDxStardog FEM got the chop today at 64 days...smells like GAS...should yield pretty nice for only 30 day veg.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 8, 2020)

See green said:


> Thank you! I have had a fun run with these girls.


Out of curiosity what kind of terps were you getting?


----------



## See green (Oct 8, 2020)

Senokai said:


> Out of curiosity what kind of terps were you getting?


Honestly im bad at describing terps/flavors/smells but they are dank and funky lol. everyone who has tried them like it. The buds grow very solid with heavy yields. I don't believe the seeds are available any longer. Its a shame because it was my favorite GP strain ever.


----------



## Senokai (Oct 8, 2020)

See green said:


> Honestly im bad at describing terps/flavors/smells but they are dank and funky lol. everyone who has tried them like it. The buds grow very solid with heavy yields. I don't believe the seeds are available any longer. Its a shame because it was my favorite GP strain ever.


I have heard that it is one of the best GPS strains. CackleBerry has been my fave so far.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 8, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> BrideZilla
> View attachment 4685712
> Bounty Hunter Nearly Finished
> View attachment 4685713


Very Nice bra! Was so hard to pick the keepers for BrideZilla. Each one had its own keeper qualities. Went with a tall one that appears GG dominant & also a short, outbrancher thats Wedding Cake Dominant or 65/45. The other x2 were medium & tall in height & made considerably bigger buds then the tall keeper i kept. Still weighs in like you wouldn't believe. Think I hit 22-26oz each time, x3 runs in a 5 gall.bucket. 3x3.5' area. 320-420w good leds.
Now that Bounty Hunter is one of my favorite smokes & why I kept the only one I have in plant form. Shes not as vigorous as the other girls in the garden so she missed this run but her clone (being kept in a 6" pott for 2 months now) will be transplanted to a 3 gall. Once the new clones of the other plants go into 6" potts. I'll veg her through this cycle as well & by next run she'll be a nice 5x5 monster bush.
Should drop a few more if them. 
Got Purple Cake & IceCreamPunch seedlings rn.
Did you get any faster growing or highly Vigorous BountyHunters?
Looking Stella!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 8, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Very Nice bra! Was so hard to pick the keepers for BrideZilla. Each one had its own keeper qualities. Went with a tall one that appears GG dominant & also a short, outbrancher thats Wedding Cake Dominant or 65/45. The other x2 were medium & tall in height & made considerably bigger buds then the tall keeper i kept. Still weighs in like you wouldn't believe. Think I hit 22-26oz each time, x3 runs in a 5 gall.bucket. 3x3.5' area. 320-420w good leds.
> Now that Bounty Hunter is one of my favorite smokes & why I kept the only one I have in plant form. Shes not as vigorous as the other girls in the garden so she missed this run but her clone (being kept in a 6" pott for 2 months now) will be transplanted to a 3 gall. Once the new clones of the other plants go into 6" potts. I'll veg her through this cycle as well & by next run she'll be a nice 5x5 monster bush.
> Should drop a few more if them.
> Got Purple Cake & IceCreamPunch seedlings rn.
> ...


Is bridezilla feminized? I just picked up a GG4 cut from a local dispensary. I’m thinking about reversing that chem pie and dusting the GG4. Thinking I might end up with something like halfway between tomahawk and bridezilla. I’m about to go crazy with chucking now that all my equipment has arrived.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Is bridezilla feminized? I just picked up a GG4 cut from a local dispensary. I’m thinking about reversing that chem pie and dusting the GG4. Thinking I might end up with something like halfway between tomahawk and bridezilla. I’m about to go crazy with chucking now that all my equipment has arrived.


Yes by Hiesingburg


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 8, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Is bridezilla feminized? I just picked up a GG4 cut from a local dispensary. I’m thinking about reversing that chem pie and dusting the GG4. Thinking I might end up with something like halfway between tomahawk and bridezilla. I’m about to go crazy with chucking now that all my equipment has arrived.


Sounds interesting bro. Looking forward to seeing some crosses from you.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 8, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Sounds interesting bro. Looking forward to seeing some crosses from you.


I just finished setting up the chuck tent. Just vegging some extra stuff in there right now and I need to do a better job with the ducting. Lowe’s didn’t have shit for HVAC stuff so I’m going to have to get a 6” roof flashing plate from a commercial supplier to help the fart fan sit on the tent better, and I’m going to fabricate a window plate for it so it’s exhausted directly outside and sealed tight. Looks like I finally have to buy some HVAC hand tools. I figured a fart fan is fine for a 2x2 and it gets nice airflow and sucks the tent in nicely when it’s zipped up. I also thought the viewing window was a good call for this one. Running a single qb96 on a 185 for the light in there. I know there will be a learning curve and I’ll probably make a lot of mistakes at first, but the important thing is that I’m actually going through with it. I was only planning on doing regular crosses at first, but it will be nice to cross two really nice females and have a pretty good idea of what the finished product will be like.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 8, 2020)

Outdoor snake oil, chem pie (stardawg leaner), and cookie crunch in that order. An early cold snap enabled this grow to be 100% organic and pesticide free.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 8, 2020)

Just got my veg tent up and running. Goin for perpetual harvest so I always got somethin goin into bloom when somethin is comin out. Got a new setup on the way for my next round of seedlings too so they can get a smooth start. Just a small dome/light area. Got some more Texas Butter and Purple Chem4, Texas Chem, as well as some gear from Solfire, Hermetic, Boston Roots and a few other vendors.


----------



## nc208 (Oct 9, 2020)

Is Heisenbeans still the breeder?


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 9, 2020)

Pioneer #1pioneer #2 and obs.just about a week in the jars.obs literally smells and tastes like a straight up orange.the pioneer is really good super funk!pungent!!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Oct 9, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Texas butter came down this morning. Smell is amazing. Sweet overripe banana/rotten fruit/ skunky funk. Can’t wait to smoke some when it’s ready. Dense golf balls and chunky buds.


NIce work!! How many days of flowering (12/12)? Looking forward to a smoke report, yield, and dried odor. I'm thinking about starting 40 Texas Butter.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Oct 9, 2020)

Squidkid said:


> Orange Blossom Special View attachment 4709140. just about a week in the jars. OBS literally smells and tastes like a straight up orange.


Great job. Looks and sounds sooo tasty. How long did she take in flowering (12/12)? Did you have a sativa leaner? How was potency and buzz? How was yield? This is another high on my list for my next pheno hunt. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 9, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Great job. Looks and sounds sooo tasty. How long did she take in flowering (12/12)? Did you have a sativa leaner? How was potency and buzz? How was yield? This is another high on my list for my next pheno hunt. Thanks for any info.


Thanks buddy.it got done a little early.i will take it a little longer this go round.about 70 to 74 days.well obs is a sativa dom.love it with my coffee in the morning.little stoney in the beginning then leveling out to a nice get some shit done mood.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 9, 2020)

Purple Chem4 is taking forever to finish it seems. I’m not sure on the exact date, but I’m definitely past day 86. Can’t get a clear view of the trichs without a better loop, but they seem like they r cloudy with maybe 5-10% amber? It’s hard to tell, want to let this one get a bit more amber since this pheno looks like a mostly Indica dom.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 10, 2020)

Tomahawk @ 45 days flowering. Smells like skunk and dirty gym socks in the grow area. Got some nice purpling going on. Very happy so far. They are stacking nicely as well. Cheers.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 10, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Tomahawk @ 45 days flowering. Smells like skunk and dirty gym socks in the grow area. Got some nice purpling going on. Very happy so far. They are stacking nicely as well. Cheers.
> View attachment 4709565View attachment 4709566
> View attachment 4709567


Word southside, those girls look fire. Nice work u should b happy


----------



## larry65 (Oct 10, 2020)

Harvested Tomahawk and Copper Chem outdoor grow in SoCal.

I've been chopping my crop for the last few weeks and just finished this past week. My current dry weight for six plants is just over 7 pounds. 1 plant is still drying but will likely add another ~12 oz. 

The smell on the Tomahawks vary quite a bit: earthy coffee, apple, two variants of skunk, and one with hardly any smell. The Copper Chems have a bold chemical smell that dominates the room. I'm guessing that my smaller Copper Chem plant will be my private reserve.














Two Tomahawk plants that each yielded ~1.5 lbs dry:


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 10, 2020)

larry65 said:


> Harvested Tomahawk and Copper Chem outdoor grow in SoCal.
> 
> I've been chopping my crop for the last few weeks and just finished this past week. My current dry weight for six plants is just over 7 pounds. 1 plant is still drying but will likely add another ~12 oz.
> 
> ...


Bad ass job.


----------



## larry65 (Oct 11, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Bad ass job.


Thanks!


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 11, 2020)

Did some dry sift and got 2.07 grams.squished the shit out of it at 200 f° for 2 minutes.got back 1.07 grams.with a 50 micron bag.


----------



## santacruztodd (Oct 12, 2020)

Cookie Crunch


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

Here’s my cowboy cookie at week 7 tomorrow


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

And dawg lemons at 7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 12, 2020)

Cowboy cookies pheno 2


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 12, 2020)

i popped 5 copper chem and 5 chem daiquiri 
ended up with 3 cc and only 1 daiquiri
unfortunately only 1 cc stayed green and all the rest of cc an 1 daiquiri all went extremely yellow and look trash, the green one looks ok? But i did 28 and these were the only 3 that did this and 2 ethos plants out of 12 and 1 cannarado out of 12 burnt a bit from to hot soil. But the rest of the room looks amazing, so not exactly sure what happened to them looks like a bad N def. Anyways not to big a deal as I was just flowering a bunch of seedlings just to see if i could find some nice keepers. But unfortunately i was pretty disappointed with the greenpoint gear and not just the N def i can live with that and find and fix the problem if i liked what i saw, it was that all 4 plants smelled exactly the same , for some reason they all smell just like green lifesavor ,not what i was looking for when i think of stardog or tres dawg was looking for some chemy pungent skunky type of bud like when i got reservoir seeds chemdog sour diesel (was absolutely pungent skunky garlicky b.o smelling stuff that i loved) or the two top dawgs strains i tried that was a more chemmy smelling strain still not on par with what i got from reservoir, but was some super pungent stinky chronic not this green lifesaver trash that all the plants have. I see most people love this copper chem stuff? Is this what you guys got? I'm thinking no?
granted i only did a half pack of each but each one smells exactly the same so not sure if i even want to crack anymore of his beans, have the other half packs from copper chem and chem daiquiri also packs of pebble pusher,orange blossom special and tombstone i think, but this was my first try at greenpoint and was vastly disappointed


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 12, 2020)

Dreamcatche day 55.
My tent is starting to look like i hired a
F rated survey company from craigslist!
Buds are just flipppy floppy...
I need moses to step in and part the buds..
Or perhaps dr frakenstien to make them rise, rise, rise..
What do u guys think should i just attempt a trellis this far along?


----------



## Sims da smoker (Qboro) (Oct 12, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> I dont get how purple cake is one of the highest priced fem lines. I grew all 6 females and everyone was mediocore and I kept zero clones and I did make clones out of everyone......


It was pretty fire imo. Especially the purple punch leaning pheno I had. Grew 2 purple cake, both pretty strong but the purple punch pheno was tastiest. They just don't branch out much or yield all that great either. Only other fem I've ran frim greenpoint was shoreline sour d. That was pretty mediocre. But yield is huge. I've had better success with the regular seeds (city slicker & barn burner)


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 12, 2020)

43 days since germination, transplanted and flipped to 12/12 last night
Cake n Chem


----------



## Cptn (Oct 13, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatche day 55.
> My tent is starting to look like i hired a
> F rated survey company from craigslist!
> Buds are just flipppy floppy...
> ...


Looks like you are gonna have a good yield on those girls. The density will surprise you.
Probably too late to use a net style support but it may be worthwhile to start tying up individual branches to (high up on) those bamboo stakes. Make sure the light can get down through the tangle of buds.


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 13, 2020)

21 days from flip


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 15, 2020)

Anyone tried growing the punch bubble fems? If so, they turn out nice?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 15, 2020)

I have this Dream cather golf ball pheno.
The. Top buds. Are small and still bending braches do you all recomend Tieing Them up or What?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Oct 15, 2020)

This FEM line definitely has some hermie issues. our of 4 seeds I've now had our of 4 seeds, 2 Purple Alien and 2 Grape Punch 1 of each has now thrown balls and Hermied. I have no issues with the REG line in the past few years. Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## hillbill (Oct 15, 2020)

6 Tomahawk, 5 with tails have been planted in red Solos, very noisy and potent strain. Old regular seeds.


----------



## ebcrew (Oct 15, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> This FEM line definitely has some hermie issues. our of 4 seeds I've now had our of 4 seeds, 2 Purple Alien and 2 Grape Punch 1 of each has now thrown balls and Hermied. I have no issues with the REG line in the past few years. Is anyone else having these issues?


Hope not, flipping to flower in a week or so. Purple Dream fem.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 16, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Hope not, flipping to flower in a week or so. Purple Dream fem.


I did a purple dream and it was fine. No hermie. Mine didn't stack that well and yielded shit.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 16, 2020)

Gmo punch. Not shure what i wana do any ideas? I was thinking up pot to 7 gallons and tiem down..
Out of curiosity, whats you alls guess o. Yield if i flowered them now without transplanting? Any guesses?


----------



## Kushash (Oct 16, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Gmo punch. Not shure what i wana do any ideas? I was thinking up pot to 7 gallons and tiem down..
> Out of curiosity, whats you alls guess o. Yield if i flowered them now without transplanting? Any guesses?View attachment 4715749
> View attachment 4715750View attachment 4715751


Bout a pound.
Although the plant in the back looks like it's having issues.
Possibly overfeeding without knowing any details.
Upper leaves that yellow are often caused from to much P to soon. Could be something else.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Bout a pound.
> Although the plant in the back looks like it's having issues.
> Possibly overfeeding without knowing any details.
> Upper leaves that yellow are often caused from to much P to soon. Could be something else.


 bout A pound Wow, Is that give or Take 9 Ounces lol... 
There all in the same dirt and water scheduel. So i think that the one in back is a little sensitive for some reason..


----------



## Kushash (Oct 16, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> bout A pound Wow, Is that give or Take 9 Ounces lol...
> There all in the same dirt and water scheduel. So i think that the one in back is a little sensitive for some reason..


That is a trait of seeds. Like brothers and sisters some are stronger some are weaker.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 16, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> bout A pound Wow, Is that give or Take 9 Ounces lol...
> There all in the same dirt and water scheduel. So i think that the one in back is a little sensitive for some reason..


Best guess as any


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> That is a trait of seeds. Like brothers and sisters some are stronger some are weaker.


Yep 3 meatbreath same environment.. from seed


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 16, 2020)

Kushash said:


> That is a trait of seeds. Like brothers and sisters some are stronger some are weaker.


 Sheeeite if i could pull a. Lb of those three that be sweet, But I was thinking a o or 2 a piece.. i dont see a lb .. 
And. Yea that one. Was the most. Sativa leaning gmo punch.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 17, 2020)

Tomahawk #6


Loud Glue with a chemical chem ending on the nose and in flavour, works well with a heavy stone.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 17, 2020)

I get some Gas Station and something very “animal” off my cured Tomahawk upon cracking the jar seal.
Hammer strong cross.


----------



## dankohzee (Oct 18, 2020)

Nice. Is this the only one you have? I started a pack a while back. So far I only have one cut in flower and it looks similar--but I think yours looks like a better pheno.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 18, 2020)

Speaking of Tomahawk. Here's my 4 Tomahawk @ 52 days flowering. Got 4 different phenotypes. The 2 in the back under the qb seem like they are going to take around 10 days longer than the front 2 that are under a Timber 2vl cob unit. 

Pheno 1


Pheno 2



The back 2 phenos are almost impossible for me to photograph properly and like I said are going to finish later than these 2. Wonder if its the different lights. Smells like skunky funk in the grow area and they smelled of skunk since veg. Cheers.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Speaking of Tomahawk. Here's my 4 Tomahawk @ 52 days flowering. Got 4 different phenotypes. The 2 in the back under the qb seem like they are going to take around 10 days longer than the front 2 that are under a Timber 2vl cob unit.
> View attachment 4717412
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4717413
> ...


Pheno 1 looks good to my eyes


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Pheno 1 looks good to my eyes


Thanks. Purpled up nicely that one. Honestly pheno 2 has had my attention most of this grow. Very frosty.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Thanks. Purpled up nicely that one. Honestly pheno 2 has had my attention most of this grow. Very frosty.


#2 sure looks like an easy trimmer..I just like the " look " of #1..but the nose always knows


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 18, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> #2 sure looks like an easy trimmer..I just like the " look " of #1..but the nose always knows


Exactly! Cheers and thanks for commenting.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Exactly! Cheers and thanks for commenting.


Sure thing bro.. keep'em green till the end !


----------



## numberfour (Oct 18, 2020)

dankohzee said:


> Nice. Is this the only one you have? I started a pack a while back. So far I only have one cut in flower and it looks similar--but I think yours looks like a better pheno.


That stoned moment  where you're not too sure if the q's aimed at you lol..if it is,

Thanks, popped half a pack and flowered two female Tomahawks this run, #6 in the post and #2 which I've still yet to smoke. How long you got left in flower? I took the Tomahawks around 70 days.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2020)

Tomahawk in the Hillbill vape this morning, 4/6 Tomahawk just up overnight in red Solos.


----------



## JustBlazin (Oct 18, 2020)

here's my copper chem,am pretty disappointed with how the greenpoint gear turned out but i screwed up and should have top dressed the copper chem and chem daiquiri more N at the beginning of flower instead of the 50/50 flower/veg top dress i gave everything as they streched a bit more than the other strains. But one cc stayed green but still was a disappointment , popped 10 greenpoint seeds ended up with 3 copper chem and 1chem daiquiri but unfortunately they are all pretty much the same fluffy buds that smell like green lifesaver, very disappointing ,anyone else getting these terms? Was hopping for some chemmy rankness not this trashy lifesaver stuff
copper chem 1


copper chem 2 


didn't get a close up bud shot of this one
this is the only greenpoint plant that stayed green but still same bud structure and smell as the others......trash 

copper chem 3



chem daiquiri
once again same tired story same fluffy bud structure kinda frosty with that same lifesaver smell 

well like i said very disappointed with my results with greenpoint, the rest of the strains in the room over 20 plants did fanstastic with like 2 getting burnt from my hot soil.
Well I'm guessing i just had some terrible luck with all 4 being trash but i see you all posting 
anyone else have this experience with copper chem or chem daiquiri?
ive got the other half to these packs plus 3 other strains not sure if i should even attempt to crack them.
is it hard to find a good keeper in a pack?
you guys having to go threw a bunch of trash plants in order to find a good one?


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 18, 2020)

Whats the deal with the purple punch line is it that great? There was diversity is heinsens strains before what happened? Im still running my gmoozy and bridezilla on a continuous cycle, I just dropped gmo cake time to look for another pheno


----------



## nc208 (Oct 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Whats the deal with the purple punch line is it that great? There was diversity is heinsens strains before what happened? Im still running my gmoozy and bridezilla on a continuous cycle, I just dropped gmo cake time to look for another pheno


I got no clue whats up. I saw Lubdanugs post on IG the other day some sweet crosses of Heisenbeans involving Triangle Kush as the pollen donor instead of the purple punch. Not sure if that was stuff he made for his for his forum.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGNLCL5hQxJ/


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got no clue whats up. I saw Lubdanugs post on IG the other day some sweet crosses of Heisenbeans involving Triangle Kush as the pollen donor instead of the purple punch. Not sure if that was stuff he made for his for his forum.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGNLCL5hQxJ/


All those are testers he had sent out. It's kinda funny, his first round of fuck the world reversals, are great, imho, cake, bzilla, adub, etc. Then the supposedly superman cut of pp that nobody had or something like that he got along with the new job was used on the greenpoint stuff and its ok I guess. But it looks like now he's went back to reversing those name cuts. Prolly for the better. Heisen hustles, greenpoint stuff, his own stuff, cuts on strainly or by pm, he's got it all covered. I like that gu gives him his freedom, or however the contract is wrote out. His forum was good too till the political bums that uncle buck spanks here regularly all migrated there, now not so much lol


----------



## Werp (Oct 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Whats the deal with the purple punch line is it that great? There was diversity is heinsens strains before what happened? Im still running my gmoozy and bridezilla on a continuous cycle, I just dropped gmo cake time to look for another pheno


I think it was just a strain that reversed easy, gave lots of pollen and crossed well. I think they over did it with the PP crosses and definitely need some diversity. Everything feminized has PP in it, a bit much.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 19, 2020)

Cookies n chem bout a month after cure 

smells creamy. euphoric smoke. 
Would hunt through some packs


----------



## HalfGuardGanster21 (Oct 19, 2020)

Anyone know when we can expect some new Fem crosses?


----------



## ebcrew (Oct 19, 2020)

black friday? thought i saw something about this.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 19, 2020)

HalfGuardGanster21 said:


> Anyone know when we can expect some new Fem crosses?


Hopefully something without PP.
If at all possible I would like to see some of the females from page 1 coupled up with the Stardog stud - for example:

G6 - Jet Fuel
Bruce Banner #3
Famine
Mob Boss, if GPS can find it
Original New Yew City Diesel(!!)
OverFlo
Super Sour Fire OG
Santa Muerte
San Diego Catpiss
Yeti OG
White Fire #3

If I only can choose one or a few of the above it's going to be the Yeti, ONYCD, OverFlo, catpiss and WiFi 3


----------



## IceBrr (Oct 20, 2020)

Gorilla punch, Im crying 1 popped 1 hermie my clone veg grow is ruined.. pushed back 1-2 months


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Oct 20, 2020)

Werp said:


> I think it was just a strain that reversed easy, gave lots of pollen and crossed well. I think they over did it with the PP crosses and definitely need some diversity. Everything feminized has PP in it, a bit much.


This is typical for a breeders femenized seeds to all have the same cross in it.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2020)

Here’s my cowboy cookie at at 8 weeks today pics really not showing the swollen buds like it should , smells more like dank gsc now


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2020)

And my dawg lemons sweet lemonhead smell a keeper for sure 8 weeks also


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 20, 2020)

And cowboy cookie phen 2


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 20, 2020)

Werp said:


> I think it was just a strain that reversed easy, gave lots of pollen and crossed well. I think they over did it with the PP crosses and definitely need some diversity. Everything feminized has PP in it, a bit much.


Y'all said it much nicer than me. A bit much? Fuck Purple Punch. There i said it. I'm sure theres prob a few interesting phenos somewhere, but from everything ive seen so far that has anything to do with that strain it has been mediocre, over-hyped fool's gold. Looks pretty, smokes shitty. Also the PP seems like a flavor eraser for anything it gets X'd with from my experiences. I see it frequently, some fire, flavorful strain gets crossed w PP and now its just "purple" faint rose smell with no flavor. The Stardawg X's r FIRE, bit the PP gotta go. No diversity just boring purp.
**not just talkin bout GPS PP strains, this the only one from them i tried so i dont wanna come off like I'm saying its their fault. Just speakin from what I have seen from others included.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 20, 2020)

With that said, here's the Purple Chem4 lmao. Pissing me off now, throwing foxtails white pistils all over at day 90something...not sure what to do with it, I might take her down today. She's taking up space needed for other girls and doesn't seem like the reward for the extra time will pay off that much
I let her go a extra week and a half already to see if she was just a slow finisher. Other than the white tails, it looks about the same as it has for the last 2 weeks. Purple got a Lil darker too over that time.
Its not from heat stress for sure, and the lights aren't too close and no other strain did this. Only thing I can think of is maybe stress from when power went out during a storm? Who knows... Been tryna stay patient in hopes it will pay off in the end.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 20, 2020)

Here she is at day 76, this awesome chem pie pheno I’ve nicknamed “dog of honor” — the special (chem) dog at the wedding (pie). Nicest thing I’ve found in almost two years of pheno hunting. Keeping her forever. Chopping her down tomorrow. I’ll always have this in rotation. Can’t wait to see the big main cola that the first clone I have flowering will form.

How the fuck will I dry and cure this without losing a good deal of that gorgeous frost?


----------



## HalfGuardGanster21 (Oct 20, 2020)

Gu should do a flash sale of some of the old seeds like San Diego Catpiss x Stardawg


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2020)

Drying and curing properly is very easy on trichs.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Here she is at day 76, this awesome chem pie pheno I’ve nicknamed “dog of honor” — the special (chem) dog at the wedding (pie). Nicest thing I’ve found in almost two years of pheno hunting. Keeping her forever. Chopping her down tomorrow. I’ll always have this in rotation. Can’t wait to see the big main cola that the first clone I have flowering will form.
> 
> How the fuck will I dry and cure this without losing a good deal of that gorgeous frost?
> 
> View attachment 4720212View attachment 4720213


An old book I read talked about leaving sugar leaves on to help encase the buds and protect the trichs
It is just kind of a pain in the ass to trim again when your ready to smoke lol, but it is a good concept. Killer looking plants as always!


----------



## hillbill (Oct 21, 2020)

Leaving sugar leaves in tact during initial drying is a big deal, thanks.


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 21, 2020)

All 4 of the Cake N Chem I had going turned out male  
I didn't even bother taking pics, I just chopped 3 of them down and have kept the nicest one. I'll keep him around and collect pollen to chuck at any females that may still be lurking in my remaining 5 seeds. Maybe I'll even make some crosses with some of the other girls.
GRRRRR! (eenpoint Seeds)


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 21, 2020)

Nizza said:


> An old book I read talked about leaving sugar leaves on to help encase the buds and protect the trichs
> It is just kind of a pain in the ass to trim again when your ready to smoke lol, but it is a good concept. Killer looking plants as always!





hillbill said:


> Leaving sugar leaves in tact during initial drying is a big deal, thanks.


Good to know. I’ll be doing this for sure. She’s coming down this evening.


----------



## See green (Oct 21, 2020)

Cookies n chem . Some rosin I pressed its delicious.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 21, 2020)

I have some C&C in my next harvest, can't wait haven't had her in a few months, so tasty too, enjoy!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 21, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Y'all said it much nicer than me. A bit much? Fuck Purple Punch. There i said it. I'm sure theres prob a few interesting phenos somewhere, but from everything ive seen so far that has anything to do with that strain it has been mediocre, over-hyped fool's gold. Looks pretty, smokes shitty. Also the PP seems like a flavor eraser for anything it gets X'd with from my experiences. I see it frequently, some fire, flavorful strain gets crossed w PP and now its just "purple" faint rose smell with no flavor. The Stardawg X's r FIRE, bit the PP gotta go. No diversity just boring purp.
> **not just talkin bout GPS PP strains, this the only one from them i tried so i dont wanna come off like I'm saying its their fault. Just speakin from what I have seen from others included.


I’ve come to similar conclusions about purple punch. I’m done with it. Every single purple punch cross I’ve grown has been lacking in the terp department. I’ve got the feeling it’s kind of one of those things where you need the legit original cut for the full experience.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Good to know. I’ll be doing this for sure. She’s coming down this evening.


Gravity is your friend here! I wouldn't use racks if worried about trich loss but rather hook them on lines as single branches. The gravity will also drop the sugar leaves around the buds. Happy harvesting man thanks for sharing the strain it looks very nice


----------



## Jdog666 (Oct 21, 2020)

Entering week 2 of flower with my Grape Punch pack. Will post more photos when there's bud to look at, but I thought I'd pop in and post a picture of this hermie that I just noticed today 

It's unfortunate, because this one was super bushy, vigorous and impressive despite remaining relatively short. Thought for sure it would be the star of the show. Pleasant gas smell with a little bit of sweetness on the backend.

As for the other 5:
1 is a mutant and just never really took off.

Got 2 that are not bushy at all, but thriving. There's an okay amount of budsites that appear to be stacked closely towards the top of the branches. Seems like these are PP learners, from what I've seen of that plant. Greasy stem rub that smells strongly of purple candy.

2 others have the bushiness of the one that herm'd but the vertical growth of the other 2. The most robust of the bunch, and I'm looking forward to seeing what they do. Smells are a pretty balanced mix of gas and purple-y sweetness. 

Pulled the herm and cleaned it's corner of the tent as best I could. Probably gonna pull the mutant, since it doesn't seem to have anything going on either. Will probably try to spread / trellis out the rest and hope they yield somewhat well. The bigger 2 seem like they will. 

More updates soon. Just thought I'd pop in and mention the fem line/herm thing, since that discussion was ramping up a page or two back.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 21, 2020)

Jdog666 said:


> Entering week 2 of flower with my Grape Punch pack. Will post more photos when there's bud to look at, but I thought I'd pop in and post a picture of this hermie that I just noticed today
> 
> It's unfortunate, because this one was super bushy, vigorous and impressive despite remaining relatively short. Thought for sure it would be the star of the show. Pleasant gas smell with a little bit of sweetness on the backend.
> 
> ...


Looks full male


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 21, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Speaking of Tomahawk. Here's my 4 Tomahawk @ 52 days flowering. Got 4 different phenotypes. The 2 in the back under the qb seem like they are going to take around 10 days longer than the front 2 that are under a Timber 2vl cob unit.
> View attachment 4717412
> Pheno 1
> View attachment 4717413
> ...


Beautiful buds man! Does the QB have any IR in it?


----------



## Bad Karma (Oct 21, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Looks full male


You are 100% correct!


----------



## Jdog666 (Oct 22, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Looks full male


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing as I typed my post up. There's nothing remotely female about this one, haha.

Pretty wild stuff though, finding it in a fem pack and whatnot. This is admittedly my first grow, and getting everything dialed in for the first time has been a bit of a bumpy ride, but I don't feel they've been stressed to any truly extreme degree. 

I kind of expected this sort of thing though, given the reputation fems (and some of GP's fems, I guess) can have, so it is what it is.

Will update on the others when there's a development


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 22, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I’ve come to similar conclusions about purple punch. I’m done with it. Every single purple punch cross I’ve grown has been lacking in the terp department. I’ve got the feeling it’s kind of one of those things where you need the legit original cut for the full experience.


Exactly


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 22, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Beautiful buds man! Does the QB have any IR in it?


No sir. Its a 240w 3k spectrum. 3k vero 29 cobs in the front.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 22, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> No sir. Its a 240w 3k spectrum. 3k vero 29 cobs in the front.


There you go. That's your answer.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> There you go. That's your answer.


Answer to what? Lol


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 23, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Answer to what? Lol


Lack of IR causes longer flowering time usually. Messed me up pretty good one time when I had x2 plants going sbs with different lights. They were always 8.5-9 wks. So I start my flush around 10 days prior to chop & did on both plants. The plant under leds with ir finished on time while the other one kept growing white hairs but not getting much fatter, just yellowing out from being flushed to long. Had to keep her up for another 6 days & she still was 1/2 clear , 1/2 cloudy. Once those sugar leaves start to yellow you gotta chop it or risk losing your bag appeal & creating a bitch to trim.
Believe it or not, spectrum plays a big role. If you get a few IR strips or led bulbs then you'll most likely finish on time with a bigger harvest of larger buds do to the Emerson Effect Being in play, a lil more stretch maybe, allowing more light inside the plant & who knows what else they haven't given a name for in spectral combination effects & results yet.


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 23, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> With that said, here's the Purple Chem4 lmao. Pissing me off now, throwing foxtails white pistils all over at day 90something...not sure what to do with it, I might take her down today. She's taking up space needed for other girls and doesn't seem like the reward for the extra time will pay off that much
> I let her go a extra week and a half already to see if she was just a slow finisher. Other than the white tails, it looks about the same as it has for the last 2 weeks. Purple got a Lil darker too over that time.
> Its not from heat stress for sure, and the lights aren't too close and no other strain did this. Only thing I can think of is maybe stress from when power went out during a storm? Who knows... Been tryna stay patient in hopes it will pay off in the end.


Take it down. Chem genetics can be very finicky. They seem to like more of a veg formula/more nitrogen when it comes to a non organic grow. Also heat will make them do this. Fucking with the light cycle/power outages will do this to many strains, along with heat being a close second. If you are in a temperate area and not growing in a sealed climate controlled room, you will always have this issue in the summer time.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2020)

2 Tomahawk down and hanging @ 58 days. 2 more still going. Cheers.


----------



## JewelRunner (Oct 23, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I got no clue whats up. I saw Lubdanugs post on IG the other day some sweet crosses of Heisenbeans involving Triangle Kush as the pollen donor instead of the purple punch. Not sure if that was stuff he made for his for his forum.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CGNLCL5hQxJ/


that lemon tree x sundae driver prolly bomb af


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 23, 2020)

4/4 males, my CakeNChem, this was the best one. Destroyed the other 3, and going to isolate this one

This one stinks really nice and I like its compactness. Will be chucking some pollen of this guy on any fems I may get in the remaining 5 CakeNChem seeds, and probably other strains too.


----------



## tkufoS (Oct 23, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> 4/4 males, my CakeNChem, this was the best one. Destroyed the other 3, and going to isolate this one
> View attachment 4723322
> This one stinks really nice and I like its compactness. Will be chucking some pollen of this guy on any fems I may get in the remaining 5 CakeNChem seeds, and probably other strains too.


Good luck with the hunt !


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 24, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> that lemon tree x sundae driver prolly bomb af


How come lubda never posts smoke reports on his gorgeous plants? Lol kills me. Surely he's not a nonsmoker like heisen? Sure hope not with plants looking like his


----------



## Squidkid (Oct 24, 2020)

Day 33 from flip..


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 25, 2020)

On episode day 64. Of the bud gods laugh...
Our newbie grower has earned his name,
Dr. String thing. As his grow has grabed the attention of the 2020 Chinese string origami competition and his buds are all flippy floppy. He thinks he has learned the error of his ways.. 
Serioysly though buds are supper pretty(minus the heat stress) i dont notice them fattening up any more but trichs arnt ambering yet ither.. im at day 64. So im not quite shure what to do any advice?


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 25, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> On episode day 64. Of the bud gods laugh...
> Our newbie grower has earned his name,
> Dr. String thing. As his grow has grabed the attention of the 2020 Chinese string origami competition and his buds are all flippy floppy. He thinks he has learned the error of his ways..
> Serioysly though buds are supper pretty(minus the heat stress)View attachment 4724839View attachment 4724841 i dont notice them fattening up any more but trichs arnt ambering yet ither.. im at day 64. So im not quite shure what to do any advice?View attachment 4724836View attachment 4724837


Give em like 3 more days then chop. Nice job.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 25, 2020)

Few shots of my Sundae Banana Cookies #1. #2 looked, branched, & gre very similar except it was tighter noded & filled in a lil better. Both had these funky shaped smaller leaves & were serious side branchers. If the other phenos are similar then I would not top or pinch within 10 days of flower. 
Its the lighter green loking plant.


----------



## Nizza (Oct 25, 2020)

hybridway2 said:


> Few shots of my Sundae Banana Cookies #1. #2 looked, branched, & gre very similar except it was tighter noded & filled in a lil better. Both had these funky shaped smaller leaves & were serious side branchers. If the other phenos are similar then I would not top or pinch within 10 days of flower. View attachment 4724900View attachment 4724901View attachment 4724902View attachment 4724903View attachment 4724904
> Its the lighter green loking plant.


that's some serious canopy man looking forward to seeing how this cross is for you, I hear it is a great keeper strain


----------



## kaneboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Skydweller 3 weeks in ,just topped once .
Only grown this strain once before ,was a very bushy beast but had a wicked taste and sure locked me to the couch haha


----------



## Giggsy70 (Oct 25, 2020)

I grew a *Pebble Pusher* f2 outdoors. Insanely beautiful plant. Knocked her up with a *Texas Butter* x* Joe Fix it* (lemon catpiss x bruce banner 2.0) cross. I am running my *Banana Orange daiquiri* females starting in Jan. I also like the sound of the *Chem Daiquiri*.


----------



## hybridway2 (Oct 26, 2020)

Some Lighting SBS Action with mostly GPS Equal plants going in. Here is the BrideZilla #2
Amare Bar-8, Canna-Spec led, Then is BrideZilla #2 under SunPlix, CMH, SBS.
Sundae Stallion #1, I kept the shorter & slightly smaller of the x2 i ran But was very hard to pick the keeper. BrideZilla #4 was big side brancher, keeper whilst the #2 sky-rockets about 250%.







Each set is a comparison grow to see the difference in growth traits, amongst other things.
The BrideZilla #4 plants have one what's probably the most electrically efficient lights around (2.9umol/j) while the other one has an led above it that includes the Beyond Par Region, which lowers the electrical efficacy to 2.36.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 26, 2020)

Fruit Punch #3 (Mimosa)


Lemon Tree Punch #2


Purple Punch


Fruit Punch #1 (Mimosa)


Lemon Tree Punch #1


CNC #3 F2 - Shout out to @Opie1971


All plants pictured here are ~65 days +


----------



## OGcloud808 (Oct 27, 2020)

My Purple Chem4 that came down last week is mostly dry. What’s ready now gets a final trim and then it’s into jars 4 the cure.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 27, 2020)

Can i have some opinions on these trichs, thanks


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Oct 27, 2020)

Sample nugs left dreamcatcher blue dream pheno, right. Stardawg pheno


----------



## BleedsGreen (Oct 28, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> 4/4 males, my CakeNChem, this was the best one. Destroyed the other 3, and going to isolate this one
> View attachment 4723322
> This one stinks really nice and I like its compactness. Will be chucking some pollen of this guy on any fems I may get in the remaining 5 CakeNChem seeds, and probably other strains too.


I recently had a CnC polinate my room, I did not notice him in the back, guess I am a chucker


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 28, 2020)

Cowboy cookies, dawg lemons, my other cookie with some lower bud sites pics 5% larf, coming down Sunday. 
9 Yesterday,all cloudy and some amber


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 28, 2020)

I’m sorry to keep bringing dawg lemons up but this pheno could’ve finished in 8,woke up today to like 30% amber! The lowers are golf ball sized


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 28, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Cowboy cookies, dawg lemons, my other cookie with some lower bud sites pics 5% larf, coming down Sunday.
> 9 Yesterday,all cloudy and some amber
> View attachment 4727317


Is Cowboy Cookies the first picture here? Looks great either way, is CC foul smelling?


----------



## Eyezreallow (Oct 28, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Can i have some opinions on these trichs, thanksView attachment 4726611View attachment 4726613View attachment 4726615


Not mature yet, I would say. 80% cloudy is preferable with little to no degradation in the form brown resin glands, but some don't go that cloudy, it's a genetic, environmental and preference thing, I think.


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 28, 2020)

Eyezreallow said:


> Is Cowboy Cookies the first picture here? Looks great either way, is CC foul smelling?


Skunkiest I’ve grown so far


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 28, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I recently had a CnC polinate my room, I did not notice him in the back, guess I am a chucker


You are now. What other strains did he pollinate in there? Grow some of those out you may have some pleasant surprises in there.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 28, 2020)

Alright. Final yield on the awesome “dog of honor” chem pie pheno is in. A little over 3 zips off one plant that I didn’t even let get that big. There was a small amount of larf that is not included in this count. This is just the nice nugs that “made the cut”. I’ve got one clone that should put out a similar amount and another one that I’m letting get way bigger. The bud is so frosty and less than a week into the cure smells like berries and diesel. This pheno is the shit. Even better yield than the bodega.


----------



## J.James (Oct 29, 2020)

@Gu~ *Happy Birthday Brother*


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 29, 2020)

This cookie crunch is fucking amazing. Huge colas. The only really fire pheno out of 8 females although there’s one other that’s decent— I’m sad she’s in the ground. I’m seriously toying with the idea of digging her up and trying to re-veg. Protecting her and the rest of my outdoor crop from that nasty storm earlier this week was no easy feat. We got like a foot of snow.


----------



## numberfour (Oct 30, 2020)

Tomahawk #2

Full on pure fuel on the nose, classic glue with a fuel ending on the inhale with fuel on the exhale, strong stone


----------



## hillbill (Oct 30, 2020)

Same here with the fuel, 4 seedlings in veg now. Nice sour deep notes on mine last time.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 30, 2020)

numberfour said:


> Tomahawk #2
> View attachment 4729045
> Full on pure fuel on the nose, classic glue with a fuel ending on the inhale with fuel on the exhale, strong stone


How many days did you flower and what type of lighting?


----------



## numberfour (Oct 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> How many days did you flower and what type of lighting?


69 / 70 days in soil, I run a mix of HLG Quantum Boards and Grow Lights Australia's High Lights

This configuration every 4x4 in a 4x8, Quantum Boards at the edges High Lights in the centre


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Oct 30, 2020)

First clone of my “dog of honor” chem pie cut already producing loads of resin. This one was flipped on 10/5. For comparison there’s also a BB3 from a local dispensary that was flipped 10 days earlier, which has what I consider a “normal” amount of frost, but that’s a high yielding commercial cut. The dog has only been curing for about a week but I think I’m going to do a bong rip tonight.

I didn’t let this clone get very big but I have another one that I’m going to veg for a long time and hopefully pull well over a qp. Finally a snake oil bud from outside that I cut earlier today. I’m letting this outdoor crop go as long as it needs now that it’s protected but wow this snake oil makes some fat buds. The purple canyon may very well go into December.


----------



## mmjgrow (Oct 30, 2020)

Grape Pie grown under Hawaiian sun


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 30, 2020)

Something that nub Heisenbeans made. Nothing but frosty rails as usual. Even tho he's a nub 

What's this? A secret pack?



Some secret plants @ 4 weeks



So frosty. Too bad a nub made it 


10 beans planted 10 beans made it to the flower tent. 1 mutant and a lot of lower balls on half of them but I'm a good ball picker 

All 10 will make it with maybe a seed here and there on a lower bud but no other issues. Very healthy and vigorous plants but that's because I'm not a nub like Heisenbeans but a very skilled artist and great love maker. My plants seem to agree. They also know I have very large penis because they see me naked all the time. 

Thanks for looking at my naked pics. Enjoy


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 31, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Something that nub Heisenbeans made. Nothing but frosty rails as usual. Even tho he's a nub
> 
> What's this? A secret pack?
> View attachment 4729889
> ...


Hunter is that you?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> Something that nub Heisenbeans made. Nothing but frosty rails as usual. Even tho he's a nub
> 
> What's this? A secret pack?
> View attachment 4729889
> ...


Glad to see heisen warning people off his dosi and triangle kush fems testers due to discovered herms. Not too many breeders do that. Funny how csi and Rado don't have that many probs with the triangle, but shit happens.


----------



## V256.420 (Oct 31, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Glad to see heisen warning people off his dosi and triangle kush fems testers due to discovered herms. Not too many breeders do that. Funny how csi and Rado don't have that many probs with the triangle, but shit happens.


OH NOZE!!! lol 






I'm still going to grow them out. A Couple of balls aint gonna stop me


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 31, 2020)

V256.420 said:


> OH NOZE!!! lol
> 
> View attachment 4730181
> 
> ...


I hear ya. Had people on here scream herms, I can grow it with none, like muddog from csi, tk91 from Rado, etc. And it's hard not to like anything triangle. But the descriptor of the animal cooks get me, is it really like a daytime og?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 1, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> View attachment 4729670


Which is stickier? lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 1, 2020)

dream catcher coming along well i am wondering if taking them longer would do anything for yield im at day 71. 1 pic is the blue dream pheno. smells just like bluebery.
2nd pic. stardawg pheno.. any opinions apreciated..


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2020)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Which is stickier? lol


Probably the remote. One of my dogs likes to carry it around sometimes lol.

Just snagged a pack of stardawg F2 for the Halloween sale. Thinking I might do a chuck with the grumpz F2 I have from Cannarado and call it Harpua.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 1, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I hear ya. Had people on here scream herms, I can grow it with none, like muddog from csi, tk91 from Rado, etc. And it's hard not to like anything triangle. But the descriptor of the animal cooks get me, is it really like a daytime og?


I’ve gotten balls with about half the feminized crosses from GPS I’ve grown out. Ice cream punch was the worst, and one purple Larry threw a few balls down low. Rum runner was definitely the best performing but still lacking in terps. I’ve got a massive purple canyon outside that probably won’t be ready until December and I’ve seen no sign of balls. Haven’t had late flowering nanners on anything I’ve grown from GPS. My only real issue with the purple punch crosses is lack of terps. They’re solid plants for the most part.

I’ve got 3 jibba jabba from Rado in flowering right now and I haven’t seen any balls on those, but I hardly do fems anymore. I bought a pack of fems from Rado for the Halloween sale because it was 50% off and I wanted the freebies, and I got an extra vigorous 100% germinating pack of grumpz F2 that’s probably gonna be better than the trifi x birthday cake I paid for.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 1, 2020)

Don’t say the word “Untested” in certain company.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 1, 2020)

Jelly pie. Waiting on @Gu~ to drop some more.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 2, 2020)

Boring update but....
5 for 9 females on $27 pack of City Slicker. Early observation: Much more hungry for nitrogen than average and also needed a little phosphorus bump early on. Could they be hungry little piggies? Time will tell.


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 2, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Boring update but....
> 5 for 9 females on $27 pack of City Slicker. Early observation: Much more hungry for nitrogen than average and also needed a little phosphorus bump early on. Could they be hungry little piggies? Time will tell.


Tomahawk wanted more N than I'm used to as well. Had to give 3ml per 2 gallons through 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 3, 2020)

Cookies N chem


----------



## hillbill (Nov 3, 2020)

Just up potted 4 Tomahawk in veg yesterday. No shock and looking good.

1 Black Gold f2 at 69 days with leaves going from green to yellow to blackish purple. She was dusted for f3 seeds by a willing brother. Most all cloudy with up to 30% amber in places, will come down really soon, maybe today. Woodsy earthy and fruity smells and buds made of buddettes that look like hard little pinecones. A little looser and more slender buds like this would be called foxtailing buds. These will dry/cure to very dense nuggets. 
Not much for leaf trykes, they are all crowded together on the calyxes. She is from Greenpoint parents so she is still making white pistils.

Hickok Haze warmed in the vape right now.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 3, 2020)

Hey All. I have been running the last of the Bounty Hunter seeds in my new 2X4 under a Mars Hydro light. Really enjoying them. These ladies started off with some true Stardawg smells and have transitioned into what I would have to imagine to be the Legend OG side of the influence. I do expect at the end of the flowering cycle to get some more of the chem to bleed through as that seems to be what happens with Stardawg crosses. I had a bit of a cal/mag issue early on but these ladies have been kicking ass through it all.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 4, 2020)

Cowboy cookie and Dawg lemons coming out of 48 hour lockdown and to be chopped at 10 weeks 1 day dawg lemons was ready at 8 1/2 but just let it go cause if the smoke is good as it’s structure it’s a keeper for sure.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 4, 2020)

day 74 dreamcatcher, not alot of amber but alot of milky white, looks like all but the blue dream leaning pheno has stoped swell.. i think it may.be time for the big chop tommarow. other oppinions greatly appreciated... pic1 stardawg pheno.. 2nd bluedream.. 3rd i dont know it little ping pong ball buds there pretty but annoying..4th indica leaning stardawg perhaps.. i actualy dont know i would like some other rhoughts on it.. 5th is a tent pic


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 4, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> This cookie crunch is fucking amazing. Huge colas. The only really fire pheno out of 8 females although there’s one other that’s decent— I’m sad she’s in the ground. I’m seriously toying with the idea of digging her up and trying to re-veg. Protecting her and the rest of my outdoor crop from that nasty storm earlier this week was no easy feat. We got like a foot of snow.
> View attachment 4728485


Terrapin: Go for it, I dug my girls up a couple weeks ago (12-15ft tall) when a freak snow storm and below zero temps showed up, they are doing great and will finish in the next week or two, the move did slow them down for a couple days then they went back to business


----------



## Cptn (Nov 5, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> day 74 dreamcatcher, not alot of amber but alot of milky white, looks like all but the blue dream leaning pheno has stoped swell.. i think it may.be time for the big chop tommarow. other oppinions greatly appreciated... pic1 stardawg pheno.. 2nd bluedream.. 3rd i dont know it little ping pong ball buds there pretty but annoying..4th indica leaning stardawg perhaps.. i actualy dont know i would like some other rhoughts on it.. 5th is a tent pic
> View attachment 4734138
> View attachment 4734141
> View attachment 4734142
> ...


chop chop


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 8, 2020)

Chopped down one of the outdoor cookie crunch yesterday. This is the second best pheno. One is really frosty but really larfy and will be made into butter. The best one is in the ground and needs more time. This one is really nice and dense. I wish I had cloned the one in the ground and may still dig her up and try to reveg. I’ll post some pics of her soon.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 8, 2020)

nobighurry said:


> Terrapin: Go for it, I dug my girls up a couple weeks ago (12-15ft tall) when a freak snow storm and below zero temps showed up, they are doing great and will finish in the next week or two, the move did slow them down for a couple days then they went back to business


I‘ve got room in my veg tent to put her in like a 3 gallon pot, and I think that will preserve most of the root ball. I throw her in my tent on 18/6 after harvest she’ll either reveg or die. I’ve greatly improved my aero cloner since I planted them outside and as long as I can get new growth I’m hoping I can keep this pheno alive. These colas are epic.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 10, 2020)

Just stuck that pack of stardawg F2 into rockwool. Can anyone here that’s grown it out describe their favorite phenos?

I’m still rockin that “dog of honor” chem pie cut in heavy rotation. One smaller clone halfway through flowering, one big one that just went in, and plenty more on deck. My girlfriend smoked up an entire half zip of it over a couple weeks just dipping into the jar, so she’s paying extra on the utilities this month lol. It’s been an instant fan favorite.



Also one of my local dispensaries found a GMO punch that supposedly tests at over 30%. Those purple punch crosses definitely make some pretty, frosty flowers but I haven’t kept a single one of the one’s I’ve grown.


----------



## ebcrew (Nov 11, 2020)

Down goes another fem PP cross by GP.

Purple Dream have all hermied on me.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 11, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Just stuck that pack of stardawg F2 into rockwool. Can anyone here that’s grown it out describe their favorite phenos?
> 
> I’m still rockin that “dog of honor” chem pie cut in heavy rotation. One smaller clone halfway through flowering, one big one that just went in, and plenty more on deck. My girlfriend smoked up an entire half zip of it over a couple weeks just dipping into the jar, so she’s paying extra on the utilities this month lol. It’s been an instant fan favorite.
> 
> ...


The stardawg F2 I just grew was phenomenal. Best yield out of the gps strains I ran, smoked great, flavor/smell and potency was top shelf. Mine was kinda tall/stretchy but with large colas, decent structure but the plant had trouble supporting the bud weight without help. Smell was almost spot on diesel fuel, dead skunks and limes. Really skunky smelling after it was dried and the taste was exactly like it smelled with that long lasting flavor even after ur done smokin it. Tried to re-veg but no luck .


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 12, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> The stardawg F2 I just grew was phenomenal. Best yield out of the gps strains I ran, smoked great, flavor/smell and potency was top shelf. Mine was kinda tall/stretchy but with large colas, decent structure but the plant had trouble supporting the bud weight without help. Smell was almost spot on diesel fuel, dead skunks and limes. Really skunky smelling after it was dried and the taste was exactly like it smelled with that long lasting flavor even after ur done smokin it. Tried to re-veg but no luck .


Sounds like I’ll definitely find a winner. I’m excited for these. My local dispensary has a really nice cut with some streaks of purple in it, but I really wanted to hunt my own. They jumped the line ahead of some fire crosses from Rado I was planning to pop. I should hopefully get to at least one of those this year though.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 12, 2020)

ebcrew said:


> Down goes another fem PP cross by GP.
> 
> Purple Dream have all hermied on me.


I don't even think I am going to start mine at this point. It's not only the herm issues, I just really haven't been impressed with what I have seen so far from pretty much anyone who is doing them, no offense intended to the community. I don't know if it's their Punch cut or what, but other Punch crosses from IHG, Uprising, and others seem to be making much more impressive specimens.

The Stardawg crosses, OTOH, often impress. You guys have posted some real beauties. My buddy has some nice Sundance Kid that I will try to get a pic of. The City Slickers are looking great so far, although still early to judge. Anyhow, better luck on the next batch ebcrew.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 12, 2020)

I need help naming these strains:
THEME: FOOD

Alien OG x Animal Cookies
Animal Cookies x Animal Cookies
Banana Kush x Animal Cookies
Bio-Diesel x Animal Cookies
Black Banana Cookies x Animal Cookies
Blue Dream x Animal Cookies
Bubblegum x Animal Cookies
Chem 4 x Animal Cookies
Clementine x Animal Cookies
Do si Dos x Animal Cookies
Fruity Pebbles OG x Animal Cookies
Gelato 33 x Animal Cookies
Ghost OG x Animal Cookies
GMO x Animal Cookies
Gorilla Glue x Animal Cookies
Grape Pie x Animal Cookies
Larry OG x Animal Cookies
Lemon Tree x Animal Cookies
Motorbreath #15 x Animal Cookies
Orange Daiquiri x Animal Cookies
Pre '98 Bubba Kush x Animal Cookies
Purple Punch x Animal Cookies
Sherbet x Animal Cookies
Shoreline x Animal Cookies
Stardawg x Animal Cookies
Sundae Driver x Animal Cookies
Tahoe OG Kush x Animal Cookies
Topanga Canyon OG x Animal Cookies
Triangle Kush x Animal Cookies
Wedding Cake x Animal Cookies


----------



## Snowback (Nov 12, 2020)

Looks like you are really into the Animal Cookies. It is a great strain so I can understand why.
"Topanga Canyon OG x Animal Cookies" - Canyon Critters?

Edit: oops I guess that's not very Food themed.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Nov 13, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Jelly pie. Waiting on @Gu~ to drop some more.
> View attachment 4731346


Oh, yeah - the one that got away


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 13, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I need help naming these strains:
> THEME: FOOD
> 
> Alien OG x Animal Cookies
> ...


Looking forward to these animal cookies crosses and will definitely grab a couple. “Dino bites” spelled that way to avoid trademark violations would be a good name for FPOG x animal cookies, which is the most interesting one to me.

bubblegum x animal cookies looks awesome too, although I hope you bring the bodega back once more so I can have another go at it.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 13, 2020)

Some of these are most likely going to be names which have been previously used, including strains released by Greenpoint. Keeping that in mind, here's what I came up with:

Alien OG x Animal Cookies = Alien Cookies
Animal Cookies x Animal Cookies = Cookie Cubes
Banana Kush x Animal Cookies = Banana Wafers
Black Banana Cookies x Animal Cookies = Banana Bread
Blue Dream x Animal Cookies = I Dream of Cookies
Bubblegum x Animal Cookies = Bubblegum Cookies
Chem 4 x Animal Cookies = Cookie Trip
Clementine x Animal Cookies = Orange Cookies
Do si Dos x Animal Cookies = Butter Cookies
Fruity Pebbles OG x Animal Cookies = Cookie Cereal
Gelato 33 x Animal Cookies = Dessert Cookies
Ghost OG x Animal Cookies = Spooky Cookies
Gorilla Glue x Animal Cookies = Cookie Monster
Grape Pie x Animal Cookies = Cookie Crust
Larry OG x Animal Cookies = Grandpa's Cookies
Lemon Tree x Animal Cookies = Lemon Cookies
Motorbreath #15 x Animal Cookies = Dirty Cookies
Orange Daiquiri x Animal Cookies = Daicookies
Pre '98 Bubba Kush x Animal Cookies = Coffee and Cookies
Purple Punch x Animal Cookies = Cookie Punch
Sherbet x Animal Cookies = Sugar Cookies
Shoreline x Animal Cookies = Skunk Cookies
Stardawg x Animal Cookies = Star Cookies
Sundae Driver x Animal Cookies = Cookie Driver
Tahoe OG Kush x Animal Cookies = Cookie Vacation
Topanga Canyon OG x Animal Cookies = Cookie Valley
Triangle Kush x Animal Cookies = Kushkies
Wedding Cake x Animal Cookies = Fortune Cookies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Looking forward to these animal cookies crosses and will definitely grab a couple. “Dino bites” spelled that way to avoid trademark violations would be a good name for FPOG x animal cookies, which is the most interesting one to me.
> 
> bubblegum x animal cookies looks awesome too, although I hope you bring the bodega back once more so I can have another go at it.


Im already using dynoberry bites so if they use that name its a bit whack.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Im already using dynoberry bites so if they use that name its a bit whack.


Yeah you definitely got to that first. Back to the drawing board lol. I can see it getting harder and harder to come up with original names in the coming years.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 13, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Yeah you definitely got to that first. Back to the drawing board lol. I can see it getting harder and harder to come up with original names in the coming years.


Oh yeah, I've had a few great ideas that others beat me to it. Its all good though since longevity in the market is hard to attain. Names will get repeated for sure.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 13, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, I've had a few great ideas that others beat me to it. Its all good though since longevity in the market is hard to attain. Names will get repeated for sure.


You gotta be quick these days. I wanted to name a strain Kum Breath but Dang Kre8 seeds already has a strain called that.


----------



## Squidkid (Nov 13, 2020)

Day 53.flash on lights on.and a frigin blurple light.sorry guys.kinda out grew my area.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 13, 2020)

@Gu~ Animal Cookies x Animal Cookies Could be called Zoo biscuits.


----------



## Cptn (Nov 13, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I need help naming these strains:
> THEME: FOOD
> 
> Alien OG x Animal Cookies
> ...


Assuming these will be regs and not Fems, can you give us any background on the male? 
Who did the selection?
Thanks @Gu~


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 14, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Assuming these will be regs and not Fems, can you give us any background on the male?
> Who did the selection?
> Thanks @Gu~


Pretty sure they are fems


----------



## Bad Karma (Nov 14, 2020)

The Pipe said:


> Pretty sure they are fems


----------



## Colas de borrego (Nov 14, 2020)

Is there going to be a black friday sale ?


----------



## Red Eyed (Nov 14, 2020)

Purple Alien.


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 14, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> I need help naming these strains:
> THEME: FOOD
> 
> Alien OG x Animal Cookies
> ...


If you don't call gmo x animal cookies "roadkill meatloaf" I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 14, 2020)

Bad Karma said:


>


I'm sitting here laughing trying to figure out wtf that means.


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 14, 2020)

OOOOOOOO IM EXCITED FOR THESE!


----------



## Snowback (Nov 14, 2020)

30 crosses, all with Animal Cookies. My buddy did "Big Smooth", which contains AC and it was beautiful. I did AC x Kush Mints11 and it was also beautiful. Dammit man! Don't tempt me to buy more seeds. I already have too many!


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 14, 2020)

Alien og x Animal cookies = Space Cakes


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 14, 2020)

@Gu~ those drop with the restocks ?


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 15, 2020)

thanks for help everyone with naming.

Yes, the Animal Cookies hybrids will be feminized seeds.

the purple punch Fem restocks were delayed slightly from a power outage. Had to reset the group.

Also yes there will be 50% off for Black Friday seed sale plus a free eighth of dietdanks indoor CBD flower with every order.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 15, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> thanks for help everyone with naming.
> 
> Yes, the Animal Cookies hybrids will be feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


Do you have any plans to put out any more bodega bubblegum? I really want another go at that.

Anyway the stardawg is sprouting super fast. It’s only been a few days and they’re mostly up. I have a good feeling about this one. For some reason the site doesn’t want to let me upload pics right now.


----------



## Cptn (Nov 15, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> thanks for help everyone with naming.
> 
> Yes, the Animal Cookies hybrids will be feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Gu~


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 16, 2020)

Busy morning today. Transplants and trims. Waaayyy over due, I’ve had a lot goin on in my personal life lately so unfortunately my girls have been a bit neglected. I’m confident that they will make a strong rebound once in their new homes. It’s been very survival of the fittest in my tent atm so those who thrive, not just survive, will be worthy. Here is the first to get moved from the gps strains I’m running, Texas Chem. 
...only like 13+ to go...


----------



## nc208 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> thanks for help everyone with naming.
> 
> Yes, the Animal Cookies hybrids will be feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


Any plans to do some work with the Cookie n Chem, I remember you popped some seeds a while back....


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 16, 2020)

Any pics of the Animal Cookies clone flowered out that was used? Animal Cookies is dank.... love the bag appeal on it...people that buy in bulk love its structure and look


----------



## Herb & Suds (Nov 16, 2020)

Snowback said:


> I'm sitting here laughing trying to figure out wtf that means.


Spot on or "on the nose"


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gelato 33 x animal cookies= Ice Cream Cookies


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 16, 2020)

clementine x animal cookies = Citrus Critter


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Banana Kush x Animal cookies = Bananimal


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Pre 98' Bubba Kush x Animal Cookies = Grandmas Cookies


----------



## SBBoarder21 (Nov 16, 2020)

Stardawg x Animal Cookies = Astro Animal


----------



## Gtjoker420 (Nov 16, 2020)

Gorilla Glue x Animal Cookies= Sticky Zoo


----------



## Senokai (Nov 16, 2020)

Bounty Hunter - 3/4 females are leaning towards Legend OG with undertones of classic Stardawg on the nose. Stardawg leaner still has an influence from the Legend OG side.


----------



## U79 (Nov 18, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> Busy morning today. Transplants and trims. Waaayyy over due, I’ve had a lot goin on in my personal life lately so unfortunately my girls have been a bit neglected. I’m confident that they will make a strong rebound once in their new homes. It’s been very survival of the fittest in my tent atm so those who thrive, not just survive, will be worthy. Here is the first to get moved from the gps strains I’m running, Texas Chem.
> ...only like 13+ to go...


Not worthy? Its not one you hear about very often, anything you could share would be great!


----------



## jollyboy (Nov 18, 2020)

So I've got a couple of GP packs on their way to me, first time I've bought this breeders gear. 

Motor Punch 
Dreamcatcher

Anyone got any info on these? The website does have plenty of info but interested to hear people's experiences


----------



## SBBoarder21 (Nov 18, 2020)

Blue Dream x Animal Cookies = Cookie Monster


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Here are some of the Animal Cookies x Motorbreath testers @ 7 weeks flower. Some nubcake made the seeds. He did a good job but he has dirty floors and I can't eat off them. I saw a picture of his seed room once and he had a garbage bag in there!! Can you believe that shit?!?! 

Still, the genetics seemed "ok" so I gave it a go. All 10 seeds popped and 1 mutant I chucked. Two distinct phenos came out. One with lighter orange hairs and slightly puffier nugs. The other was smaller but much more dense with dark orange hairs and a gassy smell with some fruit. Here are some pics:

This was taken 2 weeks ago @ 5 weeks in flower. I used shaky cam to make the pic look bad. Too bad for you!!


Same plant 2 weeks later. This is the lighter pheno



This is the darker/denser one





Notice the shiny sparkle dust I had to spray on these to make them look good. Terrible! I took these pics and threw them out. Too bad for Gu cause he will never see these pictures again unless he coughs up $1.5 million dollars. I don't see that day coming anytime soon sadly 

Anyway I found a few more packs this nubcake sent me. I figured I had a whole spray bottle of sprinkle dust laying around so why not use it. Right??

So I popped 1 pack of Wedding Cake x Dosi dos and 1 pack of GMO Canyon. So far they all popped. I took this pic about 8 hours ago:



I took this pic just now:



Vigorous little babies aint they


----------



## V256.420 (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh ya I forgot about the AC x MB clones I took. They have an amazing growth to them. They can get very bushy. I cleaned the lowers off and kept the best 4 to 6 colas on them. I up potted these 2 days ago and they are already taking off. Flowering them in 3 days.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 18, 2020)

This is a pic of buddy's "Sundance Kid". I keep telling him to check out this forum!


----------



## FluffsTravels (Nov 18, 2020)

Gu~ said:


> thanks for help everyone with naming.
> 
> Yes, the Animal Cookies hybrids will be feminized seeds.
> 
> ...


I heard about the power outage. Bummer. I know the feeling. Does that mean the list of reg seeds that were going to be back next week won't be available either? thanks


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 19, 2020)

Cookies n chem so greasy.


----------



## nc208 (Nov 19, 2020)

jollyboy said:


> So I've got a couple of GP packs on their way to me, first time I've bought this breeders gear.
> 
> Motor Punch
> Dreamcatcher
> ...


I just finished growing out Motor Punch. Lots of herms and no keepers in my pack.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 19, 2020)

4 Tomahawk topped and into flower tent, vigorous and all is well, vaping Copper Chem f3 and Greenpoint Hickok Haze this morning.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 19, 2020)

Here’s some fire dawg lemons and cowboy cookie ,the cookies is so dank and skunky while the lemons taste like sour lemon heads and the highs are a1!!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 19, 2020)

10/10 stardawg beans sprouted and are growing healthy. 4 of them took longer and had a little trouble finding their way out of the rockwool but they’re good now.

Also the main cola on the first clone of my awesome “dog of honor” chem pie cut at day 35 of flowering. Not even halfway done. Funny how my journey with this strain started with me bitching about a low germination rate and ended with my all time favorite pheno. Still haven’t popped the free pack of jelly pie that Jeanne sent me to make up for that 4/10 germination, but I imagine I could find something pretty similar to this one in that pack. This one definitely leans hard towards wedding/grape pie


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

Stardawg F3 60 days.


----------



## budofgreen (Nov 20, 2020)

This is Purple Tahoe from Greenpoint. One pheno smells and tastes just like blueberry. Great experience with Greenpoint Seeds so far.


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> This is Purple Tahoe from Greenpoint. One pheno smells and tastes just like blueberry. Great experience with Greenpoint Seeds so far.View attachment 4747369View attachment 4747370View attachment 4747371View attachment 4747372


Nice fade!


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2020)

All 10 stardawg sprouts are now in their own pots. I think this is only the second pack from GPS I’ve had 100% germination with. The 6 that sprouted earlier are already considerably bigger. Time to clean the floor of the tent again.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 20, 2020)

Dream catcher 1 week after the cure. Pic 1 satrdawg pheno, pic 2. Blue dream pheno, pic 3 was weird it was a mix of both but only little ping pong and grape sized buds


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 20, 2020)

Please private message me if u can give me some solid guidance with my extremely overgrown veg.. I need someone experienced quick.. Please green point fam


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> All 10 stardawg sprouts are now in their own pots. I think this is only the second pack from GPS I’ve had 100% germination with. The 6 that sprouted earlier are already considerably bigger. Time to clean the floor of the tent again.


Nice. They are vigorous beans.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 20, 2020)

Pebble punch 
3 weeks flowering


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

Cackleberry. It's never a high yielder but it makes fantasic rosin.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 20, 2020)

redbud said:


> Nice. They are vigorous beans.


I saw you made a F3 that looks amazing. What phenos, and traits in males, would you suggest I look for if I wanted to do some chucks?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 20, 2020)

redbud said:


> Cackleberry. It's never a high yielder but it makes fantasic rosin. View attachment 4747612View attachment 4747614View attachment 4747616


You find “Cherry” in any of yours?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 20, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Please private message me if u can give me some solid guidance with my extremely overgrown veg.. I need someone experienced quick.. Please green point fam


If shit is over grown you can always chop them back quite a bit a be ok.

Just give them time to recover before flowering.


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> I saw you made a F3 that looks amazing. What phenos, and traits in males, would you suggest I look for if I wanted to do some chucks?


So I got these F3s from GP this spring. Started 4, got 3 fems, nice. Here's the stud from the run. The 3 fems are the same pheno or 90% the same. N


----------



## redbud (Nov 20, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> You find “Cherry” in any of yours?


Not yet, however, this one is finally not the dawg pheno. It's sweet so maybe after a cure this time. it's a low key aroma right now.


----------



## Snowback (Nov 20, 2020)

redbud said:


> Stardawg F3 60 days.
> View attachment 4747357
> View attachment 4747359
> View attachment 4747360
> ...


That's some chunk right there!


----------



## Snowback (Nov 20, 2020)

redbud said:


> Not yet, however, this one is finally not the dawg pheno. It's sweet so maybe after a cure this time. it's a low key aroma right now.


Funny how dominant it is. It looks like 4 out of 5 of my City Slickers are going to be super strong Stardawg dominant. So maybe one Gelatto33 dominant. I'm not really complaining though because the Stardawg doms can turn out really nice.


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 20, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Pebble punch
> 3 weeks flowering
> View attachment 4747608


Looking good! What's the nose like on her?

My Pebble Pusher is in week 4 right now, almost went with the Pebble Punch but the Stardawg crosses have always been good to me so decided not to switch it up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If shit is over grown you can always chop them back quite a bit a be ok.
> 
> Just give them time to recover before flowering.


Removing fan leaves usually helps when a room is crowded. 
They can be quite large and if they overlap, it creates an ideal place for PM to start.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Removing fan leaves usually helps when a room is crowded.
> They can be quite large and if they overlap, it creates an ideal place for PM to start.


Don't let the pause in action spook ya when you do it. Im ocd and I chew my nails down during this period, thinking I fucked em up, lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 21, 2020)

In have two indica learners that are abot 10 in shorter and identical and a sativa leaning monstrosity that's 4ft tall by 2 and a half ft wide. I have a open 4x8 and a 4x4 ft tent for flower available.. just liking for ideas. I know don't let them go that long so I'm not looking for what not to do I'm looking for what I can do at this point..i also have 7 gal fab pots I can upgrade to


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 21, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Looking good! What's the nose like on her?
> 
> My Pebble Pusher is in week 4 right now, almost went with the Pebble Punch but the Stardawg crosses have always been good to me so decided not to switch it up.
> 
> View attachment 4747869


You chose well. I’ve been disappointed by pretty much all the purple punch crosses I’ve grown. Rum Runner was absolutely beautiful but had almost no terps. All the stardawg crosses I’ve grown have been aromatic af. I’ll probably grow pebble pusher again, but right now I’m running a FPOG x OGKB from Rado (Cookie Crisp f4 freebies). I’ve got another pack of the pebble pusher for future use.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 21, 2020)

redbud said:


> So I got these F3s from GP this spring. Started 4, got 3 fems, nice. Here's the stud from the run. The 3 fems are the same pheno or 90% the same. NView attachment 4747717


That’s cool, so picking a good female shouldn’t be too hard. I was under the impression that the F2 generation had a lot more variation. I can usually pick the best phenos while they’re still in veg. Almost all of the plants I think will be the best when they’re in veg end up being the best. One wrong call so far but still a pretty good track record. I identified the dog of honor as the best chem pie when she was barely showing pistils.

Anyway I’m super stoked about this stardawg. I remember when they were like $160 a pack and I got a smokin deal on mine. 10/10 germination and very vigorous.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Don't let the pause in action spook ya when you do it. Im ocd and I chew my nails down during this period, thinking I fucked em up, lol


Yep, plants will stall a little after removing fans but it's worth it. 
I like to remove upper fan leaves instead of topping when I want more lower growth on young plants that are still in veg.
They look goofy for a while but snap back nicely.

I think it's less stressful to the plant than topping (removing tips). They seem to get over it faster.


----------



## redbud (Nov 21, 2020)

redbud said:


> So I got these F3s from GP this spring. Started 4, got 3 fems, nice. Here's the stud from the run. The 3 fems are the same pheno or 90% the same. NView attachment 4747717


Oops my bad. These are F2's from GP. I mixed this up with my irene x clem F3. Sorry about that.


----------



## redbud (Nov 21, 2020)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> That’s cool, so picking a good female shouldn’t be too hard. I was under the impression that the F2 generation had a lot more variation. I can usually pick the best phenos while they’re still in veg. Almost all of the plants I think will be the best when they’re in veg end up being the best. One wrong call so far but still a pretty good track record. I identified the dog of honor as the best chem pie when she was barely showing pistils.
> 
> Anyway I’m super stoked about this stardawg. I remember when they were like $160 a pack and I got a smokin deal on mine. 10/10 germination and very vigorous.


 You'll enjoy them, especially about 55 days in. Good Luck.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Nov 21, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> Looking good! What's the nose like on her?
> 
> My Pebble Pusher is in week 4 right now, almost went with the Pebble Punch but the Stardawg crosses have always been good to me so decided not to switch it up.
> 
> View attachment 4747869


nose is high citrus & pine. sweettart smell


----------



## kaneboy (Nov 22, 2020)

Copper chem 1 month in veg outside ,stink really bad .
Skydweller ,stardawg wild West series veg 6 weeks outside this run ,both strains wanting to see what gives


----------



## hillbill (Nov 22, 2020)

Have made and used Copper Chem up to f3 so you might tell how I feel ‘bout the Copper Chem.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 23, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If shit is over grown you can always chop them back quite a bit a be ok.
> 
> Just give them time to recover before flowering.


Yeah and a lot of topping


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 23, 2020)

First time scrogger, first time scrogger.. god this looks pitifull lol.. oh well will see in the end haha... Well here's the end result of the go before flip lol.. I'm really wondering how this is gonna work. Hahaha. Any tips welcome lol


----------



## NukaKola (Nov 23, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> First time scrogger, first time scrogger.. god this looks pitifull lol.. oh well will see in the end haha... Well here's the end result of the go before flip lol.. I'm really wondering how this is gonna work. Hahaha. Any tips welcome lolView attachment 4749854


Did you defoliate all the leaves off? Or do they need more light?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 23, 2020)

I heavy defol every time


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 24, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> First time scrogger, first time scrogger.. god this looks pitifull lol.. oh well will see in the end haha... Well here's the end result of the go before flip lol.. I'm really wondering how this is gonna work. Hahaha. Any tips welcome lolView attachment 4749854


Anytime I run a net I don’t get the big colas everyone likes. Idc about that though all the little popcorn nugs that you get under a large cola won’t be soft popcorn nugs you’ll end up with a bunch of golf ball nugs that are nice and dense but that’s just my experience


----------



## redbud (Nov 24, 2020)

City Slicker


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Nov 24, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Have made and used Copper Chem up to f3 so you might tell how I feel ‘bout the Copper Chem.


I fucked up my last attempt at copper chem, either that or all 6 were males. I was inexperienced back then. I bought another pack so I’ve got like 14 to try that one again too.


----------



## SwampYankee (Nov 24, 2020)

Switched to 12/12 yesterday and this purple chem by greenpoint exploded with growth seemingly overnight
Don't mind the recovering blue dream in the background, she's been getting better


----------



## Snowback (Nov 25, 2020)

redbud said:


> City Slicker View attachment 4750766View attachment 4750785View attachment 4750859View attachment 4750861


Thanks for that! City Slickers are the ones that I have going at the moment. Still young, but frosty little fkrs for sure each one of them!


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 25, 2020)

redbud said:


> City Slicker View attachment 4750766View attachment 4750785View attachment 4750859View attachment 4750861


That’s what I’m running in a month or so,how was she?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 25, 2020)

It looked really pitiful 2days ago...
Now I'm wondering if I will be surprised. It's filling up fast.. huh


----------



## Snowback (Nov 25, 2020)

Another pic of the Western Wizard. This is the purple one but it never goes quite as purple at my buddy's place. Warmer temps? I dunno. Still nice though.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 25, 2020)

rough week over here.... had to take a brief mandatory “vacation”. With no one able to care for my girls while I was away, I made it home to this. RIP to the little ones that didn’t make it. The bigger pot girls survived as well as a few babies. Even some of the bad looking ones will bounce back. What a shame, they were doing so well. FTP... the last 2 pics are before pics for reference.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 25, 2020)

OGcloud808 said:


> rough week over here.... had to take a brief mandatory “vacation”. With no one able to care for my girls while I was away, I made it home to this. RIP to the little ones that didn’t make it. The bigger pot girls survived as well as a few babies. Even some of the bad looking ones will bounce back. What a shame, they were doing so well. FTP... the last 2 pics are before pics for reference.


Hey that is a bummer, something that I do before I go on a vacation, is to up pot everything the day before I leave and then water the day I leave. I find that I have a better survival rate if there is no one to come water.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 25, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Hey that is a bummer, something that I do before I go on a vacation, is to up pot everything the day before I leave and then water the day I leave. I find that I have a better survival rate if there is no one to come water.


Yea but this was one of those uhh.. “surprise vacations”. The kind u don’t get to plan for... fuck 12 smh.


----------



## HalfGuardGanster21 (Nov 26, 2020)

Anyone having issues with the Greenpoint Site?


----------



## Snowback (Nov 26, 2020)

I just tried it. Seems okay.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 27, 2020)

No problem, I got a msg that said my order saddled the pony express lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 27, 2020)

Gmo punch, I'm really hopping this isn't what it looks like but will see.. looks like a hermie site. Which would be very frustrating see in how. Only 3 of my six gmo's popped. It wouldn't be so bad if I had room for clones.. but at 3seeds popping for 83 bucks is over 25 a seed and if one herms. Wow that's 40 dollars a seed that's insane!


----------



## redbud (Nov 27, 2020)

So Diet Dank sez they don't deliver to my medical legal state. I buy hemp flower all over town in my state. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Squidkid (Nov 27, 2020)

New run pioneer #1 and obs...little one to the side is a platinum og.


----------



## Dj. (Nov 27, 2020)

I have 4 purple alien and 2 purple crash under LED’s on day 50 from the switch to 12/12 so more like true week 6 or so.

Both cool to grow they seemed to love LST and topping. Hope they swell up a bit in these final weeks. Ordered a few more purple crosses the other day for the Black Friday sale.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 27, 2020)

This is a experiment with the gmo punch I did not up pot.. there number 3 fabric pot. Probably 2 and a half gallons maybe lol..
It's only been 4 days. Sense switch to 12. 12.
I'm really starting to wonder if I'm gona be suprised with this grow the only top leaves were left on and its filling this scrog. Quickly


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 29, 2020)

How is the Stardawg F2 made? I received my pack the other day and looked kinda stupid when my friend asked where the mother came from. F2 is the result of sister x brother cross, right? Stardawg as I know it is the male in a lot of GPS crosses. Is there a female Stardawg too?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2020)

eminiplayer said:


> How is the Stardawg F2 made? I received my pack the other day and looked kinda stupid when my friend asked where the mother came from. F2 is the result of sister x brother cross, right? Stardawg as I know it is the male in a lot of GPS crosses. Is there a female Stardawg too?


You'd have to go back in the thread but there was/is 2 stardawg phenos involved. The male Gu used and a female cut that is well know, I think its called Kate Upton pheno.

But yeah its gu's male x a female stardawg so f2.


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 29, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You'd have to go back in the thread but there was/is 2 stardawg phenos involved. The male Gu used and a female cut that is well know, I think its called Kate Upton pheno.
> 
> But yeah its gu's male x a female stardawg so f2.


Testers running don’t think y’all will want to sleep on the new drops, greenpoint and others


----------



## eminiplayer (Nov 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You'd have to go back in the thread but there was/is 2 stardawg phenos involved. The male Gu used and a female cut that is well know, I think its called Kate Upton pheno.
> 
> But yeah its gu's male x a female stardawg so f2.


Thanks man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2020)

Looks like a few prices were increased for the 50% off sales to make sure nothing goes out the door for less than $25 per pack. 

*Example:* OBS and Cali Cannon were $35 and now they're $50.

Hmm... I wonder if prices will go back to normal after the new year. 

Price manipulation and scarcity marketing don't seem to be working as well as they did in the past...


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 30, 2020)

Honestly its all a litt bs with seed prices i have chucked an pulled a 1000 seeds of one plant before. So at the norm 7 dollars for a fem seed ur telling me my one plant was worth 7000 dollars plus any hash .. its all a little greedy if u ask me.. but what do i know.. 
And they were all feems. The only thing was i grew out 32 seeds and had legit 30 phenos but not one disapoimting one... and. Like 15 killers.. i dont know id be happy with 3 bucks a seed lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Nov 30, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like a few prices were increased for the 50% off sales to make sure nothing goes out the door for less than $25 per pack.
> 
> *Example:* OBS and Cali Cannon were $35 and now they're $50.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt count on it the prices keep going up this aint the first time.. im just gona go back to using my own its getting quite ridiculous honestly.. if u ever have some ur own sed u chuck and wana trade lmk that might be fun or if u just know any one who needs seeds on the cheap i ca. Help


----------



## OGcloud808 (Nov 30, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I wouldnt count on it the prices keep going up this aint the first time.. im just gona go back to using my own its getting quite ridiculous honestly.. if u ever have some ur own sed u chuck and wana trade lmk that might be fun or if u just know any one who needs seeds on the cheap i ca. Help


If I can find a nice male or 2 out of this run I’m thinking of doing a couple chucks. I’m not able to keep males right now with my current set up, but talked to a friend thats willing to hold a few down for me once I pull them out the tent w/ the girls. Will hit a few of the nicer ladies’ lower branches w/ some pollen. One strain in mind rn for a male is the Sour Tangie x Pineapple Mimosa I got. Thinkin I could hit a few of my gps girls with that.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Hey Gu,can you bring a chem 91 into the mix ,or bring back raindance and garlix,or a wicked as sour diesel please.


----------



## kaneboy (Dec 1, 2020)

Skydweller in pink
Copperchem in black
Original professor nutrients ,slowly bumping the up ,will put into bigger pots tomorrow.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 1, 2020)

kaneboy said:


> Hey Gu,can you bring a chem 91 into the mix ,or bring back raindance and garlix,or a wicked as sour diesel please.


Somethin like these would b nice.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2020)

kaneboy said:


> Hey Gu,can you bring a chem 91 into the mix ,or bring back raindance and garlix,or a wicked as sour diesel please.


Black Gold lives, at least my F2s and F3s and just pulled an F2 seeded by my Space Monkey x Sleeskunk.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 1, 2020)

Bounty Hunter #1. Of the 4 grown this round this one leaned heaviest towards Stardawg and holy shit its great. Bag appeal, dense buds and flavor/terps are on point. A great expression of a Stardawg pheno with a twist of the Legend OG. If you have a pack of Bounty Hunter laying around don't sleep on it!


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 1, 2020)

The dawg lemons I just finished has been curing for a couple of weeks and now the taste is very sour and chemy then hints of sweet lemon on the exhale.. To Kaneboy if looking for sour strains


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 1, 2020)

Purple crash or purple canyon first?


----------



## ebcrew (Dec 1, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Purple crash or purple canyon first?


let us know how they go. I just had his purple dream herm on me.


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 1, 2020)

*Day 44 of 12/12:*

Couple different phenos of Pebble Pusher (FPOG x Stardawg) & City Slicker (Gelato x Stardawg). Went a bit heavy on the N, some of them weren't too happy.

*Pebble Pusher


*





*City Slicker*


----------



## SBBoarder21 (Dec 1, 2020)

Just got a 2nd tent! Popping a couple Orange Blossom Special’s and a Purple Aliens. Excited to grow my first greenpoint seeds


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 1, 2020)

Any smoke reports for bison breath? Got some for Black Friday- sounds like some fire. Was going to preordered Sour cookies, but wanted to see what the fuss is about with Gu stardawg. Ya post some amazing grows.


----------



## redbud (Dec 2, 2020)

Here are some colas off the first Stardawg to come down. Very productive plant.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 2, 2020)

NukaKola said:


> *Day 44 of 12/12:*
> 
> Couple different phenos of Pebble Pusher (FPOG x Stardawg) & City Slicker (Gelato x Stardawg). Went a bit heavy on the N, some of them weren't too happy.
> 
> ...


Damn they both look great but getting excited for the city slicker that’s on schedule for my next run


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 2, 2020)

Eagle Scout


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 2, 2020)

Trucking rite along with the gmo punch. 
I know i know the answer, about a pound.. a hahaha.. but realisticly does anyone think i can pul a half lb out of this or is that just crazy yall.. any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 2, 2020)

Cboat38 said:


> Damn they both look great but getting excited for the city slicker that’s on schedule for my next run


Don’t feel like I did it justice. I flipped late and it stretched like crazy. I have another pack so might give it another run in the future. Definitely going to veg shorter next time.


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Any smoke reports for bison breath? Got some for Black Friday- sounds like some fire. Was going to preordered Sour cookies, but wanted to see what the fuss is about with Gu stardawg. Ya post some amazing grows.


Haven’t ran it yet, but I got some for Black Friday as well along with Cake n Chem, and Sundae Stallion. Sounds like a fire cross. Interested to see if anyone else has ran it.


----------



## redbud (Dec 3, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Purple crash or purple canyon first?


I'd like to see Purple Canyon. Got some inbound.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 3, 2020)

redbud said:


> I'd like to see Purple Canyon. Got some inbound.


Don't we all, lol black friday


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 3, 2020)

My purple canyon wasn’t that impressive, but I only popped one bean. Larfy buds. All getting run into edibles, although I think the main reason they’re larfy is because I grew them in the ground. Not doing that anymore. I’ve just not been all that happy with any of the PP crosses. Maybe just my luck, but it’s been much better with the stardawg crosses.

Speaking of stardawg crosses, this special chem pie pheno that I call “dog of honor” never disappoints. I don’t see myself ever retiring this one. She’s about halfway through week 9, and I’ve got a really big one that I flipped about a month ago. Stardawg F2s are all growing awesome. 10/10 germination and every single one is vigorous. The other nice thing about the stardawg crosses is that every single one I’ve grown has been a heavy feeder and easy to clone. They’re hard to fuck up. I have to cut the same soil 50/50 with peat moss and perlite to make my nice Cannarado phenos happy. Somehow my compost got out of balance about a month ago (fungus gnat explosion and root issues) and all my Cannarado plants suffered. The stardawg crosses did not skip a beat.


----------



## 1shaggyDude (Dec 3, 2020)

redbud said:


> I'd like to see Purple Canyon. Got some inbound.


I grew out 2 of the purple canyons. 1 of mine was also very airy and larfy. The other was great. Smelled like a bowl of freshly cut strawberries. Cured out to a berry with a bit of gas smell. Real nice smoke. I have another going now, but she's only a couple weeks from seed.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 3, 2020)

Both of ur cuts look like my stardawg pheno of dream catcher, excatly.. i guess if all stardawh leaners are nice why not skip the bs and judt get star dawg beans lol


----------



## Snowback (Dec 4, 2020)

The quest for terps my friend. One of my City slickers looks like a Stardawg and smells like a gelato. But I would happily do straight Stardawg seeds as well. Redbud's pics are enough to sell me based on looks alone.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 4, 2020)

Snowback said:


> The quest for terps my friend. One of my City slickers looks like a Stardawg and smells like a gelato. But I would happily do straight Stardawg seeds as well. Redbud's pics are enough to sell me based on looks alone.


I have run dreamcatcher only so far. And all my phenos where fruity.. i had 2 of for stardawg leanears.. and ya. One smells like vanilla cake and the other i call mango jelly pie cause well obviously it dmells like mangoes... potency is. Mah THOUGH.. i take a puff or two once or twice a week and have no tolerence. And i took like 3 hits of them both..and mah


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 4, 2020)

What you’re saying doesn’t make sense. Fems are used in seed making all the time.


----------



## redbud (Dec 4, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Both of ur cuts look like my stardawg pheno of dream catcher, excatly.. i guess if all stardawh leaners are nice why not skip the bs and judt get star dawg beans lol


I got a bit of larf on the stardawgs I just took down, just the typical lower stuff. Still got the lower parts under lights to ripen, then most likely using that for butter. I find that my SD phenos are larfy.


----------



## oswizzle (Dec 4, 2020)

Gu.. whats the word on the Animal Cookies cut u used?? U gonna share any pics of her? Im interested in alot of those crosses


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 4, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Pieces Genetics (who you credit the Bison Breath strain in the description on your GPS website) has made it publicly known on Instagram and multiple seed forums that they ONLY created Motorbreath #15 as a FEMINIZED seed stock.
> 
> How did crossing a FEMINIZED seed with your male Stardawg magically erase the hermaphrodite genome and make it “regular” again?
> 
> Asking here since you refuse to answer the question directly via emails @Gu~


Maybe you should have asked these questions before you purchased these genetics.
"An ounce of prevention beats a pound of cure"

I bet if you grow them out, you will be pleasantly surprised at how dank they are, that is if you know how to grow.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 4, 2020)

redbud said:


> I got a bit of larf on the stardawgs I just took down, just the typical lower stuff. Still got the lower parts under lights to ripen, then most likely using that for butter. I find that my SD phenos are larfy.


Sd phenos some were some wernt


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 4, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> For validity. Texas Chem. Big nanner. Hermaphrodite on the REGULAR seed pack purchase. Photo taken tonight. From Greenpoint Seeds. @Gu~ @shorelineOG


not a big fan of greenpoint only grown a couple plants so far that i wansn't very impressed with, so im no fanboy... is that nanner what all this is about? that nanner is more than likely sterile, and a few nice plants throw out nanners in late flower..pretty much when its ready to chop, think it might be a chem trait, please tell me theres full on balls popping out


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

Funny timing that wes gets flagged on strainly and in same week, dad shows up with his gripes on the shoreline crosses, odd timing, lol, just calling it like I see it, lol.


----------



## U79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Yes it pollinated the crop. The point is I didn’t get what I paid for/ what was advertised. That’s not honest business. I’ll include a picture of a seed cluster that’s visible from the exterior, which as you can imagine is pollinated even further internally.


Usually stress test any strain for herm traits and weed out sensitive individuals. Did they all herm or?

How are the terps on your Texas Chem?


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 5, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Funny timing that wes gets flagged on strainly and in same week, dad shows up with his gripes on the shoreline crosses, odd timing, lol, just calling it like I see it, lol.


I didn't get flagged on Strainly. I had to replace an order.
What does that have to do with this thread or Greenpoint?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

Nothing. Lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Shoreline OG doesn’t use feminized. He’s not to blame. This breeder made a feminized version of his Shoreline OG and is breeding it fraudulently as a “regular” strain. He offered Shoreline Sour Diesel On his website as A FEMINIZED strain and admitted it in the emails I shared a page prior. I mean it’s @Gu~ ‘s own words (not mine) on email for an official record. And I’m providing proof with screen shots and real time photos. I’ll include a screen shot of the shoreline OG “feminized” cross he offered as well.
> 
> Again, that strain was never offered as feminized by Shoreline Genetics. There’s a reason regular seeds buyers want REGULAR seeds and NOT feminized hermaphrodite genome carrying seeds, I mean for Christ sake people this is a no brainer.


I don't come in this thread much but it's still the same. If a fem is used as a mother in a reg cross its still a reg dude. This is done by a lot of breeders these days. And fems don't carry anymore genetic potential to herm than a reg, all plants carry it. If you're experiencing herm issues in your grow I would look at what your doing in your grow instead of trying to blame the breeder for something you obviously struggle to understand.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

shorelineOG said:


> I didn't get flagged on Strainly. I had to replace an order.
> What does that have to do with this thread or Greenpoint?


Nothing, tbh I thought the guy saying you the vendor got flagged, apparently that's not true, then in the gps thread, the one where dad kept tagging you over the texas chem, ecsd complaints, I thought it was same dude, just pissed off.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like the House passed a bill decriminalizing cannabis
Abby, my Content Director posted a great article about it...




oswizzle said:


> Gu.. what's the word on the Animal Cookies cut u used?? U gonna share any pics of her? I'm interested in a lot of those crosses


Heisen has a great Animal Cookies cut. I think he just posted a picture of it flowering. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

Great article, but moscow Mitch said no vote in Senate, so unless Georgia goes blue, it won't go anywhere again. He basically laughed at the House when he mentioned that all they had been working on. Sure hope Georgia goes blue


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 5, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I don't come in this thread much but it's still the same. If a fem is used as a mother in a reg cross its still a reg dude. This is done by a lot of breeders these days. And fems don't carry anymore genetic potential to herm than a reg, all plants carry it. If you're experiencing herm issues in your grow I would look at what your doing in your grow instead of trying to blame the breeder for something you obviously struggle to understand.


I don't understand how anyone can expect a refund on a grow issue when the breeder cant verify conditions whatsoever. I have a few greenpoint fems going and if I get herms I will blame myself first and foremost unless it becomes a pattern . I can't imagine trying to market a product like seeds where someone can drag you thru the mud based on an accusation that you can't verify


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Great article, but moscow Mitch said no vote in Senate, so unless Georgia goes blue, it won't go anywhere again. He basically laughed at the House when he mentioned that all they had been working on. Sure hope Georgia goes blue


It's a gateway drug lol


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 5, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Great article, but moscow Mitch said no vote in Senate, so unless Georgia goes blue, it won't go anywhere again. He basically laughed at the House when he mentioned that all they had been working on. Sure hope Georgia goes blue


100% agree. most of congress doesn't want this bill either and they voted safely knowing it'll never pass the Senate. It's all theater per usual


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> I don't understand how anyone can expect a refund on a grow issue when the breeder cant verify conditions whatsoever. I have a few greenpoint fems going and if I get herms I will blame myself first and foremost unless it becomes a pattern . I can't imagine trying to market a product like seeds where someone can drag you thru the mud based on an accusation that you can't verify


not to mention his big evidence was a picture with one single nanner coming out of a bud that's about 9 weeks into flower


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> I don't understand how anyone can expect a refund on a grow issue when the breeder cant verify conditions whatsoever. I have a few greenpoint fems going and if I get herms I will blame myself first and foremost unless it becomes a pattern . I can't imagine trying to market a product like seeds where someone can drag you thru the mud based on an accusation that you can't verify


I know lol. You see this happen a lot and the first thing anyone should ever look at is what's going on in their grow. Blows me away how some people act over this stuff


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Hell he just said he uses Feminized seeds to breed his regular strains with “all the time” not even ten comments above my latest string of reply’s. Wake up people!





Dad223 said:


> Hell he just said he uses Feminized seeds to breed his regular strains with “all the time” not even ten comments above my latest string of reply’s. Wake up people!


You seem to be very new to growing or you just have a very limited understanding of breeding with cannabis.


Every Chem and many of the elite clones are the result of fem breeding.
Pisces Genetics - Jimmy Nitz, mostly bred fems. How else are you going to cross 2 elite female cuts together?
Fems = Herm genes is an ignorant thing to say.
BTW, even though Pisces Genetics bred the Motorbreath strain, Motorbreath #15 is a cultivar of Motorbreath that was found by sticky_icky_o.g

So you got nanners? That's not unheard of with these genetics. 
Sorry for your loss, but whose to say you even know what your doing in your grow room. 
You could be walking into your tent in the middle of the lights off with a flashlight and a beer for all we know.

Next time you better cut that nanner out or cull the plant entirely and not make yourself look like a fool on this public forum calling Gu out on a subject you obviously know very little about.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> You seem to be very new to growing or you just have a very limited understanding of breeding with cannabis.
> View attachment 4760286
> 
> Every Chem and many of the elite clones are the result of fem breeding.
> ...


He made it sound like he's running a commercial op. Who tf is running seeds in a commercial op anyway


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 5, 2020)

It was grower error. Even the best have issues at some stage, look at all the elites cuts available. Just take it on the chin and move on.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 5, 2020)

macsnax said:


> He made it sound like he's running a commercial op. Who tf is running seeds in a commercial op anyway


Maybe it's underground commercial in a non legal state.
I'm down with that and am very torn on the issue of legalization.

So much regulation and red tape involved in bringing in new stock into a commercial facility (in Alaska) that I would only want to play with proven genetics.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> Maybe it's underground commercial in a non legal state.
> I'm down with that and am very torn on the issue of legalization.
> 
> So much regulation and red tape involved in bringing in new stock into a commercial facility (in Alaska) that I would only want to play with proven genetics.


Ya idk. I agree we're treading some unknowns with legalization. One thing is for sure, big money will have sway with it.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Dad: Wait a minute. This “genetically superior, elite, stable, best in the US” female I was promised has a foot long cock sir?
> 
> Trolls: Should’ve asked more questions! Shut up, it’s your fault. It’s only one cock, I thought she’d be covered in cocks the way your complaining. All females have foot longs you idiot, don’t you know anything?
> 
> * imagine a world where your “regular” seeds don’t hermaphrodite when you use your outside voices indoors. Wouldn’t that be a beautiful place?


seriously let's see some pics of all these balls. All I saw was one nanner in a strain that is prone to produce late flower nanners, then I ask for pics of balls and you show what you say is seed pods but I'm not even sure they are...its pretty hard to tell, pull out a immature seed from said pod, show us house clusters of nanners, maybe next time do some research on the strain your going to grow and it's genetics traits that have been widely discussed and shown all over the internet. As I stated before I'm not even a fan of greenpoint the 4 plants I grew of his so far were absolute trash. But I don't think you not researching the genetics of the strain you bought and having said strain do what is pretty widely known(if you would have done your research) to do, and you expect to have your seeds replaced.
man if you plant was full of herms I could see but all you show is one more than likely sterile nanner, if you can't handle 1 nanner you should probably hang up your grow light and let someone more competent grow your bud for you
just my 2 cents


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Dad: Wait a minute. This “genetically superior, elite, stable, best in the US” female I was promised has a foot long cock sir?
> 
> Trolls: Should’ve asked more questions! Shut up, it’s your fault. It’s only one cock, I thought she’d be covered in cocks the way your complaining. All females have foot longs you idiot, don’t you know anything?
> 
> * imagine a world where your “regular” seeds don’t hermaphrodite when you use your outside voices indoors. Wouldn’t that be a beautiful place?


Tagging shoreline sure helped, didn't it? Lol


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Dad: Wait a minute. This “genetically superior, elite, stable, best in the US” female I was promised has a foot long cock sir?
> 
> Trolls: Should’ve asked more questions! Shut up, it’s your fault. It’s only one cock, I thought she’d be covered in cocks the way your complaining. All females have foot longs you idiot, don’t you know anything?
> 
> * imagine a world where your “regular” seeds don’t hermaphrodite when you use your outside voices indoors. Wouldn’t that be a beautiful place?


What kind of op are you running? Why are you running seeds in a production op to begin with. You never EVER run seeds with your production, unless you can handle the loss. Better go back to school boy


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Dad: Wait a minute. This “genetically superior, elite, stable, best in the US” female I was promised has a foot long cock sir?
> 
> Trolls: Should’ve asked more questions! Shut up, it’s your fault. It’s only one cock, I thought she’d be covered in cocks the way your complaining. All females have foot longs you idiot, don’t you know anything?
> 
> * imagine a world where your “regular” seeds don’t hermaphrodite when you use your outside voices indoors. Wouldn’t that be a beautiful place?


What is stable? Tell me I'll wait. Is there a chance you're doing something wrong in your grow? Naw couldn't be, gotta put the blame on someone else. You can make some plants toss nanners by simple things like your lowers not getting enough light or not pruning enough of the lowers. A lot of our highly prized elites come from bagseed. Gsc, chem, just to name a couple.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> dioecious....... that’s stable


K now how to we get diocious plants from the first filial generation?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

It takes line work to get diocious plants bro


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> *Hermaphroditism in Marijuana (Cannabis sativa L.) Inflorescences – Impact on Floral Morphology, Seed Formation, Progeny Sex Ratios, and Genetic Variation*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and you clearly lack the understanding of research before you buy especially when it comes to cannabis genetics. Nope never claimed to but i do know how to grow cannabis.
so tell me how did the strain chemdog come to the masses and sour diesel etc.. Of that's right it hermed. Who would have thought something that came from a family line of hermaphadites would produce herms?
just do your research and stop your whining like bitch. Or you could actually show your plant with lots of herm balls on it and not a single sterile manner and maybe someone would agree with you, but you can't cause you didn't even find any balls, all you have is a single nanner on a plant that comes from a genetic line that is prone to put out nanners in late flower.
either there was no balls or your such a shitty grower you never even saw them
good one champ
if they had a tool of the day award
I'd say you just WON!!!!!!


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Line work means IBL to you correct? When I asked @Gu~ If his Texas Chem was an F1 he replied that it was an IBL. I’ll attach the email.
> 
> I cite my source(s), offer emails and offer photo proof. You have done nothing but offer your unwarranted opinion @JustBlazin. This will be the last time I acknowledge your existence.


i asked you more than once to provide a pic with your plant with balls on it like a herm has. But your to stupid to know the difference between a single sterile nanner that's common in chem family genetics and a full blown hermie...facepalm
once again
your the tool of the day
actually a tools useful and you are not


----------



## U79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Texas Chem


So how are the terps and high on that Texas Chem? Not worried if a few would herm since only looking for the best one. Any input?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Line work means IBL to you correct? When I asked @Gu~ If his Texas Chem was an F1 he replied that it was an IBL. I’ll attach the email.
> 
> I cite my source(s), offer emails and offer photo proof. You have done nothing but offer your unwarranted opinion @JustBlazin. This will be the last time I acknowledge your existence.


Nothing said there is representing a stable ibl. I'm done with ya, ignore engaged. You might want to cry somewhere else, nobody cares here.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I have no complaints in relation to the potency, terpene profile or morphology. Killer Phenotypes (if you don’t mind that it is hermaphrodite).
> 
> I never said Monoecious plants can’t be good. Not once. I didn’t say this particular strain was bunk. Not once. My sole issue is that it is NOT a “stable dioecious IBL strain” as I was TOLD by @Gu~ It is in fact a pollen chucked F1. NOT isolated. NO hundred plant phenohunt. NOT an Inbred Line. Quite literally bought a pack of seeds found a female and hit it with some Stardawg male pollen. That’s your bar for “the best breeder and genetics in the US”. Give me a break.


pretty sure that's how greenpoint started, he found a killer male stardog in a pack of top dawgs seeds and started hitting his best females with it, if you didn't know that you've been living under a rock and didn't actually research who you were giving your money to. And now you come on his forum to complain because you didn't actually research who you were buying your seeds from.... Facepalm
once again @Dad223 =tool of the day, and if he keeps it up he will be up for nominations for tool of the year


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> “the Texas Chem strain is more of an inbreeding in the chem dog family.”
> 
> That’s a direct quote from @Gu~ in the email to my question of is it an F1, F2, BX?
> 
> And all over his Greenpoint Seed website he makes claims to the “best stable genetics in the US”.


...guy you’re not talking to Gu in the emails so stop trying to quote him. Its customer service...


----------



## nc208 (Dec 5, 2020)

JustBlazin said:


> pretty sure that's how greenpoint started, he found a killer male stardog in a pack of top dawgs seeds and started hitting his best females with it, if you didn't know that you've been living under a rock and didn't actually research who you were giving your money to. And now you come on his forum to complain because you didn't actually research who you were buying your seeds from.... Facepalm
> once again @Dad223 =tool of the day, and if he keeps it up he will be up for nominations for tool of the year


I thought he was given his male stardawg?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 5, 2020)

macsnax said:


> He made it sound like he's running a commercial op. Who tf is running seeds in a commercial op anyway


Many, but in a controlled section as testers. But I get what you are trying to say in that it's not the money-making part of their business.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 5, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Ya idk. I agree we're treading some unknowns with legalization. One thing is for sure, big money will have sway with it.


Just look north to Canada: Flooded legal market with huge stockpiles of slowly spoiling cannabis. A pound is worth about $650US for good quality and maybe about $800US for really nice stuff (wholesale). The Black market still exists because many members of the public don't like the quality of the mass-produced stuff. However, that share of the market is decreasing and eventually the huge "friends of government" legal producers will get their sh^t together out of competitive necessity. Small craft growers have been largely shut out of the market due to intentional red tape put up by large industry lobbyists and their buddies in government. Fortunately, this looks to slowly be changing as the government realizes that it is better to tax crafters as opposed to pushing them underground.

But you are correct: Big Money controls pretty much all of it, which was always the plan.


----------



## JustBlazin (Dec 5, 2020)

nc208 said:


> I thought he was given his male stardawg?


sorry my mistake ,thought he found it himself
who has the original?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 5, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Just look north to Canada: Flooded legal market with huge stockpiles of slowly spoiling cannabis. A pound is worth about $650US for good quality and maybe about $800US for really nice stuff (wholesale). The Black market still exists because many members of the public don't like the quality of the mass-produced stuff. However, that share of the market is decreasing and eventually the huge "friends of government" legal producers will get their sh^t together out of competitive necessity. Small craft growers have been largely shut out of the market due to intentional red tape put up by large industry lobbyists and their buddies in government. Fortunately, this looks to slowly be changing as the government realizes that it is better to tax crafters as opposed to pushing them underground.
> 
> But you are correct: Big Money controls pretty much all of it, which was always the plan.


The black market will never go away with how the laws are setup. I think the biggest downfall is the quality of the legal stuff.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 5, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> hahaha all that talk about me not doing my research and living under a rock. How’s that foot in your mouth taste son? Listen to your Dad. @JustBlazin
> 
> Now that karma has been made complete,


Mate stop whining like a little
Bitch and move on, shit happens. Your little show of I know everything is not going to win you any points. I had a seeded run from the deputy, I threw it out and moved on. No show, no calling out the breeder. Just learn and move.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 6, 2020)

OMG!!!! CAN WE STOP PLAYING LETS SLANDER, THE SLANDERER.. IT REMINDS ME OF A CIA COUNTER OPERATION.. FUG I THINK IM HAVEN FLASH BACKS... WHERE ARE THE PICS OF WEED DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Dec 6, 2020)

Snowback said:


> Funny how dominant it is. It looks like 4 out of 5 of my City Slickers are going to be super strong Stardawg dominant. So maybe one Gelatto33 dominant. I'm not really complaining though because the Stardawg doms can turn out really nice.


The dawg is strong. But when I ran copper chem, out of two females one had an amazing tropical punch citrus smell. Still had a sort of chem taste but did not have the dawg smell. I think guava stardawg would be a similar example of the possible fruity terps within the Stardawg line itself.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 6, 2020)

Deffinetly got some vanilla cake and mango out of my stardawg pheno


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 6, 2020)

Train the newbie time agian.. so how do u all feel about this. Do ireplace this 240 w led. With 2 315w cmh. So. 630 watt cmh.. or do i let the experiment ride. One 240 w led in this 4x4.. i skrta wana see how much i will yield but i dont wana waste to much time. Here they are gmo punch 14 days after flip


----------



## macsnax (Dec 6, 2020)

SmokeyBear11 said:


> The dawg is strong. But when I ran copper chem, out of two females one had an amazing tropical punch citrus smell. Still had a sort of chem taste but did not have the dawg smell. I think guava stardawg would be a similar example of the possible fruity terps within the Stardawg line itself.


I'm running some cookies n chem right now. One of them was putting off a nose similar to Gelato 41 for a like four days and now it's back to chem funk lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 6, 2020)

These plants endured some hardships, but they are bouncing back now. Got some Purple Chem4, Texas Chem, Stardawg f2 and some strains from other breeders. One of them seems like it will be very purple when it finishes, can u guess which one from the picture lol ? One of the Texas Chems is looking more sativa dom. I am hoping this one, if female, will express mostly Shoreline traits. It’s also prob the loudest/most unique smell in the tent already and it’s only a few weeks in veg. Really hope it’s a girl, it’s the one in the last 2 pics.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 6, 2020)

This my second run of Purple Tahoe from Greenpoint. Tahoe OG Kush X Purple Punch.
72 day strain. I'm 45 days in. Hempy and GH with slim320.
One pheno I'm keeping smells and smokes like blueberries.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Dec 6, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Train the newbie time agian.. so how do u all feel about this. Do ireplace this 240 w led. With 2 315w cmh. So. 630 watt cmh.. or do i let the experiment ride. One 240 w led in this 4x4.. i skrta wana see how much i will yield but i dont wana waste to much time. Here they are gmo punch 14 days after flipView attachment 4761062


Looks like they filled in just fine and guessing by your tent size a cmh might make it pretty warm compared to the led. I would get hangers and drop your light some but otherwise let it ride


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 6, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Train the newbie time agian.. so how do u all feel about this. Do ireplace this 240 w led. With 2 315w cmh. So. 630 watt cmh.. or do i let the experiment ride. One 240 w led in this 4x4.. i skrta wana see how much i will yield but i dont wana waste to much time. Here they are gmo punch 14 days after flipView attachment 4761062


I would go with the 240w LED & a 315w CMH for the additional spectrum and UV. Two 315w CMH would also be great. The 240w LED alone is really only enough to cover half the tent.


----------



## MonsterDrank (Dec 7, 2020)

redbud said:


> City Slicker View attachment 4750766View attachment 4750785View attachment 4750859View attachment 4750861


Holy shit these look nice.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2020)

So I've been growing cookies n chem for 3 years or so now, it's a damn fine strain imo. Super pm resistant, great terps, and multiple winner phenos. After gu said he wouldn't be making it anymore, I made a batch of f2's with a CNC pheno I found and named Starchild. It took me some time, but I managed to track down a handful of f1 CNC packs . I popped 22 seeds and had 8 males (all had frost to some degree, pretty crazy) and 14 females and proceeded to do an open pollination to preserve these genetics. I'll be making another batch of f2's following the open pollination. Another 2-3 weeks and these beans should be mature. Just thought I would share, I know a lot of people miss this strain, so I kept it alive. I don't want to take up a page with pics so you'll have to click on them to enlarge.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I received a full refund, got the bison breath at no cost and a free eighth of CBG bud from the Diet Dank partner company.
> 
> The CBG smokable hemp was surprisingly fulfilling and I would recommend it to even the most experienced consumers who can only find solace in THC dominant varieties of cannabis to try at least once.



At least you got a refund! That's normal customer service, but he sent you an eighth of hemp? Wow!

He really wants to quiet you down, doesn't he?


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 7, 2020)

redbud said:


> Here are some colas off the first Stardawg to come down. Very productive plant. View attachment 4757814


I’m growing Stardawg f2 now and just flipped the lights. How big was the stretch? Any suggestions or recommendations for flowering? It’s been smooth sailing thus far, not fussy at all.

Here is mine before the flip.


----------



## Kronickeeper (Dec 8, 2020)

macsnax said:


> I don't come in this thread much but it's still the same. If a fem is used as a mother in a reg cross its still a reg dude. This is done by a lot of breeders these days. And fems don't carry anymore genetic potential to herm than a reg, all plants carry it. If you're experiencing herm issues in your grow I would look at what your doing in your grow instead of trying to blame the breeder for something you obviously struggle to understand.


these fem crosses Hermie bad and it’s not user error.


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Ive just started playing with greenpoints genetics and im pretty happy with what ive got. Granted i expected some instability to it, yet with heavy high stress training methods like manifolding and mutiple bouts of heavy defoliation to stress test i only got 1 city slicker hermie and 1 dreamcatcher hermie. Not bad for any f1 previous feminization or not. These are from the 2 city slicker fem i got both lookin like gelato genetics for sure
Got a lil nute burn but at only 4 weeks lookin colorful and covered in trichs 
Smells sweet and skunky like a gassy gelato


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

TerpeneBeard said:


> Ive just started playing with greenpoints genetics and im pretty happy with what ive got. Granted i expected some instability to it, yet with heavy high stress training methods like manifolding and mutiple bouts of heavy defoliation to stress test i only got 1 city slicker hermie and 1 dreamcatcher hermie. Not bad for any f1 previous feminization or not. These are from the 2 city slicker fem i got both lookin like gelato genetics for sure
> Got a lil nute burn but at only 4 weeks lookin colorful and covered in trichs
> Smells sweet and skunky like a gassy gelatoView attachment 4763949View attachment 4763950


I didnt get a single hermie on dream catcher


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I didnt get a single hermie on dream catcher


How much did you stress yours out though? I put as much stress as possible to see how likely it is to happen. Im happy with only 1 hermie out of the pack, i was actually expecting more. I would suggest any grower pick some up lol


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

TerpeneBeard said:


> How much did you stress yours out though? I put as much stress as possible to see how likely it is to happen. Im happy with only 1 hermie out of the pack, i was actually expecting more. I would suggest any grower pick some up lol


 The were subjected to.temps up to 34 c.. and other then that i hav pics of them above and as i have stated i put them in soil and water thats it... 
i dont add nutes i just water.. how ever i do schwazz usualy day 1 and 20. This run i font yhink i will on day 20 due to luoks. And my soil runs aliit hot some times so theres that..but this run is gmo punch. I had a 240w led in there but i couldnt help myself i had to put the 630cmh in its place.. the pistols are turning earlie but my dreamcatcher did that to an no seeds..
So i have no clue why. The scrog is a little sparse but there truckin along. The part where pustols come out oddly look like a banana on ths gmo. There yellowish to..


----------



## macsnax (Dec 9, 2020)

Kronickeeper said:


> these fem crosses Hermie bad and it’s not user error.


Ya idk haven't ran any of em


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Yeah my dc is in soil also but clone runs are gonna be dwc. I got it under a 650-1000w hps in a chinsy lil 5' x5' tent so the temps got up super high at the end of this summer before i noticed.
If your really worried about a weird looking pre flower take and break it if it is rolled like a cinn roll its a calyx a nanner will have thin pods inside. But it looks like a calyx to me.
Let me know how that gmo punch turns out it looks good. Here are some lights out pics since i got nets up and the lights look pure orange in pics. This is my 5 wk dreamcatcher buds are way denser than i expected and they havent even hit their final weeks were they really tighten up
The cola behind my hand is a super frosty Purple sunsetxBlueberry muffin.
Sweet berry and grape terps galore lol


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Anyone here ran ghost town i just started some beans and was curious how much ghost og comes out in the mix. I had a ghost og cut years ago in cali i loved but cant find anything close where im at now.


----------



## DankTankerous (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> The were subjected to.temps up to 34 c.. and other then that i hav pics of them above and as i have stated i put them in soil and water thats it...
> i dont add nutes i just water.. how ever i do schwazz usualy day 1 and 20. This run i font yhink i will on day 20 due to luoks. And my soil runs aliit hot some times so theres that..but this run is gmo punch. I had a 240w led in there but i couldnt help myself i had to put the 630cmh in its place.. the pistols are turning earlie but my dreamcatcher did that to an no seeds..
> So i have no clue why. The scrog is a little sparse but there truckin along. The part where pustols come out oddly look like a banana on ths gmo. There yellowish to..View attachment 4764203View attachment 4764204


what is schwazz?


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> The were subjected to.temps up to 34 c.. and other then that i hav pics of them above and as i have stated i put them in soil and water thats it...
> i dont add nutes i just water.. how ever i do schwazz usualy day 1 and 20. This run i font yhink i will on day 20 due to luoks. And my soil runs aliit hot some times so theres that..but this run is gmo punch. I had a 240w led in there but i couldnt help myself i had to put the 630cmh in its place.. the pistols are turning earlie but my dreamcatcher did that to an no seeds..
> So i have no clue why. The scrog is a little sparse but there truckin along. The part where pustols come out oddly look like a banana on ths gmo. There yellowish to..View attachment 4764203View attachment 4764204





DankTankerous said:


> what is schwazz?


Defoliation


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 9, 2020)

I have 3 greenpoint fems in my tent right now week 2 flower. 2 purple chem and one purple crash. 
I did some light defoliating last night and took a good look around, only female parts so far. One of my chem phenotypes is a tiny little bush with interesting leaf patterns but I'm keeping it around to see how it grows. So far flowering along with the others. Anyways I realized that one week into flower and since my start of a 5 week veg that a fan in my tent was emitting a blue status light and although not bright, still not good.
Knowing that and the fact that I'm a newbie grower we will see if these plants do indeed herm on me. I have been having nightmares about it recently because of some of the comments in this thread lol. 
Either way I'll keep ya'll updated. One way or the other it is my opinion that GPS has the best website and payment options of the usa seed banks. That's all the research that went into me running these seeds.

Purple chem


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Just keep looking over the next couple weeks if you dont see anything your good... Honestly dont take what people say too seriously just remember that any fem seeds created from multiple fem stock is likely to have a chance to herm just try not to stress them out too much and you should be fine. It looks like you have a lil light stress going on how close is your light


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

TerpeneBeard said:


> Yeah my dc is in soil also but clone runs are gonna be dwc. I got it under a 650-1000w hps in a chinsy lil 5' x5' tent so the temps got up super high at the end of this summer before i noticed.
> If your really worried about a weird looking pre flower take and break it if it is rolled like a cinn roll its a calyx a nanner will have thin pods inside. But it looks like a calyx to me.
> Let me know how that gmo punch turns out it looks good. Here are some lights out pics since i got nets up and the lights look pure orange in pics. This is my 5 wk dreamcatcher buds are way denser than i expected and they havent even hit their final weeks were they really tighten upView attachment 4764228View attachment 4764229
> The cola behind my hand is a super frosty Purple sunsetxBlueberry muffin.
> Sweet berry and grape terps galore lol


Those dreamcatchers will go 10 weeks i bet


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> I have 3 greenpoint fems in my tent right now week 2 flower. 2 purple chem and one purple crash.
> I did some light defoliating last night and took a good look around, only female parts so far. One of my chem phenotypes is a tiny little bush with interesting leaf patterns but I'm keeping it around to see how it grows. So far flowering along with the others. Anyways I realized that one week into flower and since my start of a 5 week veg that a fan in my tent was emitting a blue status light and although not bright, still not good.
> Knowing that and the fact that I'm a newbie grower we will see if these plants do indeed herm on me. I have been having nightmares about it recently because of some of the comments in this thread lol.
> Either way I'll keep ya'll updated. One way or the other it is my opinion that GPS has the best website and payment options of the usa seed banks. That's all the research that went into me running these seeds.
> ...


Like the other guy said, im shure ull be fi e


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 9, 2020)

TerpeneBeard said:


> Just keep looking over the next couple weeks if you dont see anything your good... Honestly dont take what people say too seriously just remember that any fem seeds created from multiple fem stock is likely to have a chance to herm just try not to stress them out too much and you should be fine. It looks like you have a lil light stress going on how close is your light


Light is about 14" from top per spiderfarmer user manual. What height would you recommend for an sf2000?


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

SwampYankee said:


> Light is about 14" from top per spiderfarmer user manual. What height would you recommend for an sf2000?


I always ran hps around 24-28 inchs depending on the strain but i got a mars hydro ts3000 over some city slicker, orange muffin and a cherry pie and started seeing light burn when they got within 16" 20" is where i ended up.
When i was looking up leds i think the ts3000 and sf2000 where comparable. Also it looks like a slight mang or sulfer def going on. I would look for a good deficiency and toxicity chart to put up by your area. Every strain needs different amounts of nutes if your new find a established strain and check out grow journals to get a feel for the strain after you have a few different kinds under your belt you should have enough exp for more exotic crosses


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

DankTankerous said:


> what is schwazz?


Lol. This is a schwazz before. After.. i dont know what happened to the after pic but u get the idea its extre dfoliation


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Those dreamcatchers will go 10 weeks i bet


Thats what im expecting but i always watch the trichs when i have a new strain for the first grow like this i have a projected date for breeder suggestion but start checking trichs about 4 weeks earlier lol
Heres a pic of the dc with the light on dont mind the orange lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Lol. This is a schwazz before. After.. i dont know what happened to the after pic but u get the idea its extre dfoliation



Yeah Man, it's extreme all right!


Extremely stupid! 

(unless you're a noob)

(like schwazz)


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Lol. This is a schwazz before. After.. i dont know what happened to the after pic but u get the idea its extre dfoliationView attachment 4764287View attachment 4764290


Yeah i wouldnt go that far myself my heaviest defol i take only hand sized leaves from top half and strip the bottom half mainly cause i dont like larf. The 1 time i went that far on accident she took almost 2 weeks to recover


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Yeah Man, it's extreme all right!
> 
> 
> Extremely stupid!
> ...


Did anyone ever tell u ur a funny one haha


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 9, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Did anyone ever tell u ur a funny one haha



Yeah, lots of people tell me I'm funny, but they follow it with looking.

I don't know why.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 9, 2020)

Hmm go figure


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 10, 2020)

Gmo x Animal cookies tester cant wait to see these flower out


----------



## Snowback (Dec 10, 2020)

evergreengardener said:


> Gmo x Animal cookies tester cant wait to see these flower out


Looking forward to following along. Those look healthy. With so many AC crosses on the way, any pics would be greatly appreciated as an example.


----------



## TerpeneBeard (Dec 10, 2020)

Yeah im def gonna pick up some of the ac packs when they come out


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 10, 2020)

When the ac crosses supposed to drop ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> When the ac crosses supposed to drop ?


A lot of folks on a different forum are running testers now so I'd guess they'll be coming out soon-ish. Probably around New years or little past it.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 11, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> When the ac crosses supposed to drop ?





thenotsoesoteric said:


> A lot of folks on a different forum are running testers now so I'd guess they'll be coming out soon-ish. Probably around New years or little past it.


I believe it was supose to be black friday but there was a natural disaster that postponed them so like eso says i would guess just past the new year @Gu~ would be the better person to ask though


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 11, 2020)

YerpGodMarley said:


> When the ac crosses supposed to drop ?


2 days ago, they told me seven weeks


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 11, 2020)

Probably new year's sale 50% off $150 a pack.. making them $75


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 11, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Probably new year's sale 50% off $150 a pack.. making them $75


No fuking way, im jumping ship if that happens


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Dec 11, 2020)

Still haven’t decided if I’m gonna take a stab at an AC cross or not. I’m having way better luck with Rado’s feminized seeds (and have scored the last two packs for dirt cheap), so I think I’m just going to stick to the stardawg crosses as far as greenpoint’s gear goes. All 10 Stardawg F2 are looking great, and I don’t know if I’ll ever find anything that’s much better than this chem pie. First clone. Coming down this weekend at day 69. I think the lower temps and the absence of spider mites allowed this one to finish quicker. I see no reason to take her to 11 weeks.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 11, 2020)

@TerrapinBlazin
Yea green point Prices keep going up when
Ive seen good gear at like 3 bucks a seed plus rewards..
I mean what ive grown has been good dont get me wrong but thats only dream catcher. So far. Im hoping this gmo punch is worth braging about.. onlly 3 of the gmo even germinated.
with no freebies, , no bogos, no reward system its all premium prices and damn ive seen all kinds o great gear with much better prices.. ive been starting to look around myself lately


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 11, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> @TerrapinBlazin
> Yea green point Prices keep going up when
> Ive seen good gear at like 3 bucks a seed plus rewards..
> I mean what ive grown has been good dont get me wrong but thats only dream catcher. So far. Im hoping this gmo punch is worth braging about.. onlly 3 of the gmo even germinated.
> with no freebies, , no bogos, no reward system its all premium prices and damn ive seen all kinds o great gear with much better prices.. ive been starting to look around myself lately


Don’t count em out just yet man I’ve grown plenty of fire both fem and reg Gmo punch


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 11, 2020)

@evergreengardener
Im not counting anything out, i grewsome fire dreamcatcher, i have documented pics on here .. as some would say google me.. i say rolllitup.org me. Pffft
I will say im a sales and bussines manager of 20 years and (gps) has always have had grade A plus service so i expect nothing less.. and know the will give nothing less
I recived(almost) all my seeds as promise.. pic1
Except i canceled ghost town and got tomahawk.. which i did not receive


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 11, 2020)

Just a quick shoot of Purple Tahoe. 20 days left.


----------



## redbud (Dec 11, 2020)

Check out the tubers on a couple of Stardaws.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 12, 2020)

lol, it looks like you could chop that up and put it in a salad.


----------



## Turpman (Dec 13, 2020)

Animal cookiesXtriangle Kush.
Going to be lots of fire in these crosses.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 13, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Animal cookiesXtriangle Kush.
> Going to be lots of fire in these crosses.View attachment 4767324


Lets see the whole plant!! Please


----------



## Snowback (Dec 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Animal cookiesXtriangle Kush.
> Going to be lots of fire in these crosses.View attachment 4767324


You recreated a Seed Junky classic.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 14, 2020)

Sigh .....

I miss the Auctions!!! I got my eagle scout for like twenty bux and its one of the best chem plants i have


----------



## Turpman (Dec 14, 2020)

Snowback said:


> You recreated a Seed Junky classic.


Not me its a Heisen tester.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 14, 2020)

Turpman said:


> Not me its a Heisen tester.


Let see the hole plant lol please


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 14, 2020)

Eagle Scout couple days before harvest, simply dense grease covered chem smelling goodness with absolute perfect structure everytime...If theres one plant I could save from my library it would be this eagle scout.... Ran her many many times and paid a measly $20 bux for it...Much respect for greenpoint....

Its a heavy smoke/vape and you dont get immune to her....Theres no cookies in her....


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 14, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Eagle Scout couple days before harvest, simply dense grease covered chem smelling goodness with absolute perfect structure everytime...If theres one plant I could save from my library it would be this eagle scout.... Ran her many many times and paid a measly $20 bux for it...Much respect for greenpoint....
> 
> Its a heavy smoke/vape and you dont get immune to her....Theres no cookies in her....
> View attachment 4768419


Ahhh the day's of $20 bux..bet those days are long gone. Always nice to find a keeper !


----------



## Turpman (Dec 14, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Let see the hole plant lol please


Ill se what i can do. These are in small pots so not the best of conditions. I think they are 1.5L. Crowding dosent really make for good lower buds. No toping either just let tem go. They are streatchy. Ill se if i can get a pick when i chop.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 14, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Ahhh the day's of $20 bux..bet those days are long gone. Always nice to find a keeper !


 Just depends on were u look


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 14, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Just depends on were u look


Where are these found on the gps site ?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 14, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Where are these found on the gps site ?


 Lol i didnt say on the gps site lol...


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 14, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Lol i didnt say on the gps site lol...


Ahh ! But the post I quoted mentioned them #46,740


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 14, 2020)

I was just making a point to any peoples. That might have to do with marketing or anything else.. although im Shure they know already.. lol
Dont get me wrong i see alot o nice stuff and i bought alot on blackf My self.. 
I just feel lile they could do better on there pricing i guess.. it be nice to get a bogo with a 50 percent off .. or. Freebies .. or a reward system.. yes they have great customer service.. yes my first groww gps had some great buds.. i didnt get any herms my first and i havnt yet on this grow.. so yes iv had great success.. however i pollinated one of my buds and pulled 20 seeds out of a bud that wheighed 1 gram and that was dream catcher.. so i feel like they could be priced better or could offer more.. but i guess i dont run the business.. just feed back


----------



## Snowback (Dec 14, 2020)

I paid 26 for my City Slicker beans about 4 months ago.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 14, 2020)

Starting a few of these this week.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 14, 2020)

He just had like two 50% off sales and released more dawg lemons and chem daiquiri, prolly some others. Got both for like 55 bux shipped. Got the Texas butter for like $18 or something stupid 6 months ago. I’ve never ordered when it wasn’t like 40-50% off, which is frequently, and packs have always been like 18-30 a piece


----------



## eminiplayer (Dec 15, 2020)

@Fibromyoucha : You're payin too much, dude, you gotta learn how to get da bargains


----------



## eminiplayer (Dec 15, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> . or a reward system..


They used to have a reward system, that's when I snagged these for around the same price as my most recent packs... I'm sure some will remember it well... been growing GPS for years now - best genetics for the money, bar none.


----------



## eminiplayer (Dec 15, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Eagle Scout couple days before harvest, simply dense grease covered chem smelling goodness with absolute perfect structure everytime...If theres one plant I could save from my library it would be this eagle scout....


I've flowered Eagle Scout twice and regretted not taking clones both times, it was probably the best all around flower I've smoked out of all the packs. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 15, 2020)

Lol i love yal. Die hard gps.. kaka
I swear some hoff yall are undercover investors in the company.. 
I get it, im not saying prices are the worst or the best. The customer serv is def tops.. payment system tops. I havnt grown enoughof there gear yet to know about getting something special..
My point was if i can get 20 seeds out a 1 gram bud... and u can easily get thousands of seeds out of a plant.. Fem or not lets say, fem at avg price of 7 bucks.. lets say 1000.. one plant is worth 7000 dollars!!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 15, 2020)

Apparently there was something i did not know about prices.. (i now shuts my mouth...)
Well untill the next broke son of a gun complains for a page and a half.. then we will have to let him or her in on The secret to haha


----------



## macsnax (Dec 15, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Apparently there was something i did not know about prices.. (i now shuts my mouth...)
> Well untill the next broke son of a gun complains for a page and a half.. then we will have to let him or her in on The secret to haha


They're running a business here dude. Multiple employees, a facility, who knows what the electric bill is lol. Gp prices are more than fair. If you think about it, even expensive packs are worth it. You can keep cuts of the special ones and run them for years.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 15, 2020)

macsnax said:


> They're running a business here dude. Multiple employees, a facility, who knows what the electric bill is lol. Gp prices are more than fair. If you think about it, even expensive packs are worth it. You can keep cuts if the special ones and run them for years.


Ur a little late on the reply or u didnt read my msg to well.. i belive it was the 2nd line u quoted and it said. I now shut my mouth.. i was govin some tome secret info that makes the pricing scheme much more reasonable.. and me much hapier to try there genetics..which i have about 10 packs of.. how ever lets not insult me i know what a electric bill is to and i know that i got these out of a 3x3 chuck with 240w of light.and 120 for the turned mother. and there fems.. im just saying how much mo ey do u think i would have here at 7 a seed


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 15, 2020)

"mcdonalds be charging 5 bucks for a burger but I can buy a full pound of ground beef and make 8 myself for $4.99."


----------



## macsnax (Dec 15, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Ur a little late on the reply or u didnt read my msg to well.. i belive it was the 2nd line u quoted and it said. I now shut my mouth.. i was govin some tome secret info that makes the pricing scheme much more reasonable.. and me much hapier to try there genetics..which i have about 10 packs of.. how ever lets not insult me i know what a electric bill is to and i know that i got these out of a 3x3 chuck with 240w of light.and 120 for the turned mother. and there fems.. im just saying how much mo ey do u think i would have here at 7 a seedView attachment 4768973View attachment 4768975


No insults at all, I seen what you said at the end there. My point was more along the lines that the genetics are worth more than people are paying for them and that's all breeders imo. That's across the board, value is in the eye on the beholder.


----------



## redbud (Dec 15, 2020)

eminiplayer said:


> They used to have a reward system, that's when I snagged these for around the same price as my most recent packs... I'm sure some will remember it well... been growing GPS for years now - best genetics for the money, bar none.
> View attachment 4768858


Ah yes, the Gold Nugget Rewards. Got a alot of cheap packs with the nuggets.


----------



## NukaKola (Dec 15, 2020)

redbud said:


> Ah yes, the Gold Nugget Rewards. Got a alot of cheap packs with the nuggets.


Those were the days! 5 packs for $12.55, yes please.



Just got these babies in, excited to run these! The CBD hemp flower was surprisingly good.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 15, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Ur a little late on the reply or u didnt read my msg to well.. i belive it was the 2nd line u quoted and it said. I now shut my mouth.. i was govin some tome secret info that makes the pricing scheme much more reasonable.. and me much hapier to try there genetics..which i have about 10 packs of.. how ever lets not insult me i know what a electric bill is to and i know that i got these out of a 3x3 chuck with 240w of light.and 120 for the turned mother. and there fems.. im just saying how much mo ey do u think i would have here at 7 a seedView attachment 4768973View attachment 4768975


Ok but they are paying employees, packaging, supplies all these things are overhead, not to mention they are running thousands of watts not a few hundred. the seed is relatively cheap compared to others and there is always a sale going on. They also throw out a shit ton of seed that is deemed unworthy and only package the best of the seed stock.


----------



## michael2487 (Dec 15, 2020)

I’m running their Texas chem and purple punch, my first run ever so I’m not sure what to expect but they look pretty healthy and smell great...


----------



## Snowback (Dec 15, 2020)

eminiplayer said:


> @Fibromyoucha : You're payin too much, dude, you gotta learn how to get da bargains
> View attachment 4768853


lol: 
"Note: Please include some free seeds..."


----------



## Twohi4h (Dec 16, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Captains connection has F2s in the work of the blissful wizard 32 being made right now. Stay tuned to his IG to see when those drop.


Hey dude... do you recommend Cookiemaine's seeds? I'm a huge bwhiz fan. looking at gettting the bwhiz32 fs and another cross... have any suggestion by chance?


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone know this guy on IG precalyxcollectables?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 17, 2020)

As always gps has contacted me answering any questions i have and as a plus there sending me a couple free packs for troubles i had so thats nice.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 17, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> I’m running their Texas chem and purple punch, my first run ever so I’m not sure what to expect but they look pretty healthy and smell great...


Does it smell skunky


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

The last 4 Cake N Chem going into bloom tent tonight. Some time ago I had tried 5 seeds, 4 popped and all were males. This time, 4/5 popped again and I have 2 confirmed females (the two in front) - Front Left is my fave so far. Back left I already flipped 12/12 5 days ago, but I'm already 95% certain it's male. Back Right I still can't tell. EXCITING!!!

Anyone have experience with this strain? What kind of smoke can I expect?


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> The last 4 Cake N Chem going into bloom tent tonight. Some time ago I had tried 5 seeds, 4 popped and all were males. This time, 4/5 popped again and I have 2 confirmed females (the two in front) - Front Left is my fave so far. Back left I already flipped 12/12 5 days ago, but I'm already 95% certain it's male. Back Right I still can't tell. EXCITING!!!
> View attachment 4771165
> Anyone have experience with this strain? What kind of smoke can I expect?


Should grow frosty and strong due to the lineage. I had one true male out of 5 seeds of Purple Tahoe, although 2 were really great phenos.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 17, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> SI had one true male out of 5 seeds of Purple Tahoe, although 2 were really great phenos.


>one true male
yikes what are you implying? Do I risk seeing some hermies getting their thing on? 2 of these ones I already see pistils so hopefully these are full-female. One seems to stretch more than the others and the leaves look more sativa-leaning. It's also the best-smelling one hands down, a bit skunky, gassy, is this the Stardawg coming through?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 17, 2020)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anyone know this guy on IG precalyxcollectables?


Not personally, but I follow him.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 17, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> >one true male
> yikes what are you implying? Do I risk seeing some hermies getting their thing on? 2 of these ones I already see pistils so hopefully these are full-female. One seems to stretch more than the others and the leaves look more sativa-leaning. It's also the best-smelling one hands down, a bit skunky, gassy, is this the Stardawg coming through?


Sorry, I should have mentioned this was a femenized pack.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 18, 2020)

I've paid quite a bit more and quite a bit less for GPS seeds then the current prices. I have zero complaints. It's always been worth it. The highest prices I've paid are still cheaper then most reputable seed banks.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 18, 2020)

Honestly, is there a cheaper lot of people then weed smokers/growers? It's incredible. Every nutrient line, additive, seed company, etc, etc is overpriced and "ripping you off." There is more DIY going on with weed growers and smokers then on HGTV. I'm waiting for the thread in here telling me how to make my own 4k tv. "All you need is mining rights in Afghanistan..."


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2020)

Twohi4h said:


> Hey dude... do you recommend Cookiemaine's seeds? I'm a huge bwhiz fan. looking at gettting the bwhiz32 fs and another cross... have any suggestion by chance?


I grew his original Bwiz seeds back in the day. They were underwhelming in my case. But Bwiz 32 is awesome. If he is making a new cross with that cultivar, I would definitely like to try it.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Honestly, is there a cheaper lot of people then weed smokers/growers? It's incredible. Every nutrient line, additive, seed company, etc, etc is overpriced and "ripping you off." There is more DIY going on with weed growers and smokers then on HGTV. I'm waiting for the thread in here telling me how to make my own 4k tv. "All you need is mining rights in Afghanistan..."


Don't forget this classic:

Somebody makes a post asking about a product.
The very next post is somebody saying "That sucks, do this instead."


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 19, 2020)

Welp, I got my first confirmed female from a Stardawg cross 16 days after flipping. Was starting to wonder if these beans were masculinized. Glad it's a Copper Chem. Seems to be one of the better ones based on reviews.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 19, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> Welp, I got my first confirmed female from a Stardawg cross 16 days after flipping. Was starting to wonder if these beans were masculinized. Glad it's a Copper Chem. Seems to be one of the better ones based on reviews.


Had the same thing happen on california cannon.. just checked my calendar and it took 16 days from flip to show pistils


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 20, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Honestly, is there a cheaper lot of people then weed smokers/growers? It's incredible. Every nutrient line, additive, seed company, etc, etc is overpriced and "ripping you off." There is more DIY going on with weed growers and smokers then on HGTV. I'm waiting for the thread in here telling me how to make my own 4k tv. "All you need is mining rights in Afghanistan..."


 From what i cN tell for most part if u find the rite soil nutrients are over rated.. It should be cheap, shouldnt it? Dig a whole, put a bag of 10 dollar soil in it, check every now and then, come back in three months.
I mean im def a newb but i belive every one makes it harder then it is, To capitalize on knowledge.. money money money makes the crazys go round.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 20, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Had the same thing happen on california cannon.. just checked my calendar and it took 16 days from flip to show pistils


Yeah I'm pretty sure I tossed some females from my pack of Cali Cannon when I ran it. They really take a while to show... Just got impatient.


----------



## Colas de borrego (Dec 20, 2020)

Pebble pusher in a 2 liter square rose pot on coco


----------



## morgwar (Dec 21, 2020)

Nice to see nothing's changed lol
Lots of love, lots of shade, and tons of great nug shots.
I've got my last 12 gunslingers in root riots and chopping a f? Copper chem in three weeks.
New lights (1200 watt at the wall converted vero29s in 3000k/3500k/4000k, 25W uvA uvB via floro t5), 
new cab (5x3), 
new medium (living soil). 
Same ole . 
FYI I've been running Greenpoint seeds in homemade dirt for 12 years in a janky diy setup with suspect light leaks, humidity and temps without a single nanner. 
Pics forthcoming.
Good hunting!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 21, 2020)

morgwar said:


> Nice to see nothing's changed lol
> Lots of love, lots of shade, and tons of great nug shots.
> I've got my last 12 gunslingers in root riots and chopping a f? Copper chem in three weeks.
> New lights (1200 watt at the wall converted vero29s in 3000k/3500k/4000k, 25W uvA uvB via floro t5),
> ...


How long do you normally take your Copper Chems?


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 21, 2020)

2nd harvest of Purple Tahoe in hempy today. Im guessing ~245g when dry.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 21, 2020)

budofgreen said:


> 2nd harvest of Purple Tahoe in hempy today. Im guessing ~245g when dry.


Is that all purp canyon


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 21, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> How long do you normally take your Copper Chems?


I ran about 23 female Copper Chem seeds about 9 months ago. There are a lot of pics and basically a grow journal in this thread. The shortest was 70 days and the longest was 84 days. I had some incredible results and keepers. I also ran about 18 female Cake n Chem's as well.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 21, 2020)

morgwar said:


> Nice to see nothing's changed lol
> Lots of love, lots of shade, and tons of great nug shots.
> I've got my last 12 gunslingers in root riots and chopping a f? Copper chem in three weeks.
> New lights (1200 watt at the wall converted vero29s in 3000k/3500k/4000k, 25W uvA uvB via floro t5),
> ...


----------



## morgwar (Dec 21, 2020)

freewanderer04 said:


> How long do you normally take your Copper Chems?


10 weeks give or take, but she's usually all cloudy with some amber by then.


----------



## budofgreen (Dec 21, 2020)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Is that all purp canyon


Yeah all PT.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 21, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> I ran about 23 female Copper Chem seeds about 9 months ago. There are a lot of pics and basically a grow journal in this thread. The shortest was 70 days and the longest was 84 days. I had some incredible results and keepers. I also ran about 18 female Cake n Chem's as well.


Awesome. Will def check that out.


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 21, 2020)

morgwar said:


> Nice to see nothing's changed lol
> Lots of love, lots of shade, and tons of great nug shots.
> I've got my last 12 gunslingers in root riots and chopping a f? Copper chem in three weeks.
> New lights (1200 watt at the wall converted vero29s in 3000k/3500k/4000k, 25W uvA uvB via floro t5),
> ...


Are you gonna post pics anytime soon ?


----------



## morgwar (Dec 22, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Are you gonna post pics anytime soon ?


I'll try to get some pics up of copper soon. She is in a scrog tangled with a bunch of non Greenpoint strains so I wasn't sure it was appropriate. I'll get some seedling pics up of the gunslinger seedlings as soon as they pop.


----------



## morgwar (Dec 22, 2020)

Copper chem f? 7 weeks as of last post only 4 gunslingers have popped up but not bad for @18 hrs


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 22, 2020)

Pebble punch week 8


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 22, 2020)

morgwar said:


> View attachment 4775363
> 
> View attachment 4775364View attachment 4775365
> 
> ...


Are those CC what you consider "keeper's" ?.. like is that what you have been running for multiple years ?


----------



## morgwar (Dec 23, 2020)

tkufoS said:


> Are those CC what you consider "keeper's" ?.. like is that what you have been running for multiple years ?


Every year I do a seed run on the strains I like or have good luck with. This one is a really nice f7 male crossed to a keeper female clone from f3. Its a hobby seeing if I can eventually stabilize a strain. I don't take it too seriously though. 
Copper chem from Greenpoint and chem 91 #12 from TD are my all time favorites. I'll be taking a look at that Greenpoint stardawg (f2?) This winter after scoring a pack that last sale.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 23, 2020)

I Think the Stardawg F2 would be my choice as well for next GP order. Those pics posted a few pages back were beautiful.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 24, 2020)

One of my Copper Chem keepers (A2) on it's 3rd run. It has between 7 to 14 days left. It took 78 days the first time but only 74 the second run. It's gotten better with each successive run, and it is now moved into second place as far as my Copper Chem keepers are concerned. Vigorous, high resin, high yield, great odor and strong effects. One patient said;
A2
Fantastic
Looks and smells like new pussy
Grapes, Grape meaning it had a fruity-ier smell. NO FUEL
Like Flint stone vitamins maybe
Tastes exotic, unique
Spacey buzz laughing all night

Merry Christmas. Blessings to all


----------



## morgwar (Dec 24, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> One of my Copper Chem keepers (A2) on it's 3rd run. It has between 7 to 14 days left. It took 78 days the first time but only 74 the second run. It's gotten better with each successive run, and it is now moved into second place as far as my Copper Chem keepers are concerned. Vigorous, high resin, high yield, great odor and strong effects. One patient said;
> A2
> Fantastic
> Looks and smells like new pussy
> ...


Love the descriptions, those are some Happy girls. I picked the sweet smelling expression too. No gas, just cotton candy/vanilla and a freshly showered XXXX more to the latter. Almost as many trichs on the leaves as on the bud.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 24, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> One of my Copper Chem keepers (A2) on it's 3rd run. It has between 7 to 14 days left. It took 78 days the first time but only 74 the second run. It's gotten better with each successive run, and it is now moved into second place as far as my Copper Chem keepers are concerned. Vigorous, high resin, high yield, great odor and strong effects. One patient said;
> A2
> Fantastic
> Looks and smells like new pussy
> ...


That looks like almost a replica.of the animal cookis x triangle kushy tester pics that just posted


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 24, 2020)

This pheno in my gmo punch look a little more special then the other 2..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 27, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> It was grower error. Even the best have issues at some stage, look at all the elites cuts available. Just take it on the chin and move on.


Is it reasonable to expect a poly-hybrid pollen chuck to be consistent and stable? 

Hell I was reading a description by a breeder where he freely admitted that his seeds throw balls on lower branches during early flower and they don't come back after being plucked. Truth in advertising! Who woulda thunk it???

Is it reasonable to expect growers to have a perfect environment and make zero mistakes? 

The real problem lies with expectations. We all know "breeders" who don't pheno hunt a damn thing. They just acquire a couple of well-known cuts, reverse one, and viola - a new strain is born! Whether that's good or bad depends on expectations. 

In an ideal world, prices would reflect the amount of effort required, but we all know this isn't an ideal world.
If something bad happens, just blame the grower...


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Dec 27, 2020)

Had another small go at some GMO cakes, still one of my favorites.


----------



## nobighurry (Dec 27, 2020)

Bridzilla nugs, great meds,


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Is it reasonable to expect a poly-hybrid pollen chuck to be consistent and stable?
> 
> Hell I was reading a description by a breeder where he freely admitted that his seeds throw balls on lower branches during early flower and they don't come back after being plucked. Truth in advertising! Who woulda thunk it???
> 
> ...


I am under no illusions that genetics plays a huge part in a hermi, but the op is running a commercial grow from seed. Grower error.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> I am under no illusions that genetics plays a huge part in a hermi, but the op is running a commercial grow from seed. Grower error.






what “illusion” are you referring to? This is from a 3s google search at a 7th grade reading level.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> I am under no illusions that genetics plays a huge part in a hermi, but the op is running a commercial grow from seed. Grower error.


Agreed. Only tested clones in a production environment. 
I see more balls on plants that were flipped to 12/12 before they were sexually mature w/alternating nodes.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 28, 2020)

Why wood anyone run a commercial grow from seed if its like bigger than a 15x20 room? 

I used to run a lot of clones. Got tired of the same old same old. Started popping from my seed vault that is extensive. This past year has been all seed runs. 

I've gotten a few hermies almost every one was my fault. Not watering soon enough telling the plants its about to be drought and a few hermies. Ran the seeds from them - water thing automated and no hermies. 

Anecdotal - yes 

I think the single most contributing factor to hermies is environment. The hermie trait is there already in the genetics. Been there for 10s of thousands of years. How does that recessive trait turn on.... that's the big question. And why only a few flowers why not the whole plant.

This summer I saw a female plant (fem seeds) and ID'd as a fem before putting outside to grow out she not only started growing balls but there were no flowers at all. Flip from FEM to MALE?? I could have mis-identified but doubt it. Was a lot of work to dig big ass holes in the ground in the woods and plant my patch.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

I don’t know a single commercial operation personally that solely relies on seeds for production. All have mother rooms and take clones for a lower over head.

For introduction of new cultivars; what they ALSO have (if space allows) are designated areas to bring in new genetics OR stress test cultivars OR for their own breeding projects OR even to quarantine incoming clones from an offsite vendor.

This isn’t even debatable. The hermaphrodite trait is a genome and an undesirable one at that.

Growers run cultivars through these designated areas.

If they find an undesirable trait (not limited to intersex genes) they discard it and (some) make a note to report and inform other growers to steer clear of this specific strain and/or breeder or at the very least to proceed with extreme caution. It’s called mutual respect.

If you like unstable pollen chucked hermaphrodite prone seeds, that’s fine. 100% fine. But you DO NOT speak for commercial operators.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 28, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> View attachment 4780004
> View attachment 4780005
> View attachment 4780006
> 
> what “illusion” are you referring to? This is from a 3s google search at a 7th grade reading level.


Go back and read what I said again.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Agreed. Only tested clones in a production environment.
> I see more balls on plants that were flipped to 12/12 before they were sexually mature w/alternating nodes.


Completely agree. Amateur hour if it is any other way.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Go back and read what I said again.


Possibly, I am misunderstanding.

To be clear, are you saying that genetics do or do not play a huge part in plants that intersex?


----------



## SwampYankee (Dec 28, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Why wood anyone run a commercial grow from seed if its like bigger than a 15x20 room?
> 
> I used to run a lot of clones. Got tired of the same old same old. Started popping from my seed vault that is extensive. This past year has been all seed runs.
> 
> ...


Had my purple chem and purple crash throw a single set of balls each. Sadly only caught one before it opened. Hopefully my last 3 months werent a waste but at week 5 Ill probably keep chugging unless pollination was widespread.
Im in the same boat as you, I have herms but I had enough issues with my environment that I cannot go to genetics alone to blame if Im being honest.
Between my couple of nights at 55 degrees and a blue light on a fan I didnt catch until week 2 flower I am ready to shoulder the blame


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 28, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Possibly, I am misunderstanding.
> 
> To be clear, are you saying that genetics do or do not play a huge part in plants that intersex?


I am saying that genetics are playing a part.


----------



## durbanblue (Dec 28, 2020)

Every environment is different and it can take a small thing to set the plant off on a road to throw balls. A lot of the time it is grower error, no matter how small the error is. As I said even the best out there have these issues from time to time, look how many elite plants have come from these errors. I believe it is a learning curve, take note of what changed in your environment and make adjustments to avoid this issue in the future.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> Every environment is different and it can take a small thing to set the plant off on a road to throw balls. A lot of the time it is grower error, no matter how small the error is. As I said even the best out there have these issues from time to time, look how many elite plants have come from these errors. I believe it is a learning curve, take note of what changed in your environment and make adjustments to avoid this issue in the future.


A plant that gets “set off” by a “small thing” and turns intersex is not an elite cut. It is a hermaphrodite prone cut with desirable qualities. Nothing more, nothing less. If we lived in an honest world.

Also, selling regular seeds as stabilized superior genetics when they are hermaphrodite prone F1’s is fraudulent, to put it nicely.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

Now if you know you’re buying feminized seeds that are F1’s and that’s advertised, then yeah expect some to intersex and don’t be upset.

But when your an established cultivator who’s already dialed in and you buy regular seeds with a promise of superiority, and you get intersex plants without introducing ANY environmental stressors...

I think we can understand how these two situations are vastly different in expectations and simply lumping them all in the “grower error” category is an incorrect approach.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Why wood anyone run a commercial grow from seed if its like bigger than a 15x20 room?
> 
> I used to run a lot of clones. Got tired of the same old same old. Started popping from my seed vault that is extensive. This past year has been all seed runs.
> 
> ...


Gotta disagree here. 
There are strains that will not herm, regardless of environmental stress. 

While others will herm if you look at them wrong. 

It is primarily genetic.

Want to make some fems with a strain derived from GG4? During flower, just let a plant dry out until it’s noticeably wilted and you’ll get some pollen for sure.

No colloidal silver required.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Possibly, I am misunderstanding.
> 
> To be clear, are you saying that genetics do or do not play a huge part in plants that intersex?


If that’s what he said, he’s 100% wrong.
— edit —
Ok I’m not sure who said what anymore. 
But claiming genetics are less of a factor than environment makes zero sense. 

And I’m not saying hermie-prone seeds are bad, in fact, my favorite keeper was a hermie bitch from seed but she mellowed out after cloning. 

Still pretty sensitivity tho. 
Somewhere I’ve got pics of pistils growing from a male flower...


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gotta disagree here.
> There are strains that will not herm, regardless of environmental stress.
> 
> While others will herm if you look at them wrong.
> ...


Well said. I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2020)

People are aware the these polyhybrids are far from stable right? 

Who works strains anymore? Seriously like 3 breeders. 

Buying a cross of a cross of a cross will almost never produce 100% stable non herming plants/phenos. 

If you want stable genetics build a time machine and go back to the 90s. 

The market now doesn't allow breeders to work strains and stay competitive. Just look at Cannarado, dude has literally released 200+ crosses in the last year or so. So while breeder x is spending a couple years locking down a strain dudes like Rado have saturated the market and breeder x is left going broke.

If you want "stable"genetics it may be beneficial to just do it yourself. Open pollination followed by some selective breeding.

If you want to find a great mom plant pop as many seeds as you can and learn to clone. Be ready to toss 99% of those seed plants.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> People are aware the these polyhybrids are far from stable right?
> 
> Who works strains anymore? Seriously like 3 breeders.
> 
> ...


"Build a time machine"...... I needed a laugh bro, getting all cranky n shit lately.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 28, 2020)

macsnax said:


> The tool is back making a fool of himself again, every single post lol. Learn to grow and learn the genetics you're playing with and you won't have many issues. Pretty sure I've only had balls on two plants in the last 5 years, they were plucked off and the grow continued without issues. Still run one of those plants to this day.



@macsnax so let me guess, every single respected breeder, cannabis researcher and the other people agreeing with me ON THIS FORUM they are all tools as well? The entire cannabis community is wrong but YOU and YOUR pollen chucking hermaphrodite buddies got it right. Is that about the size of it? Hahaha.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 28, 2020)

Pretty excited about my two solid female Cake N Chem that are about 3 weeks in bloom now, wow, beautiful plants. Long-fingered fan leaves. One stretched a fair bit more than the other and they're both beautiful. Upstairs their brother starting to show impressive clusters of balls - I may use his pollen or I may use the pollen from a previous CNC male that was really nice. Really, kinda sad that I only got two fems out of the pack, oh well. I'll be doing my careful pollination with these and typically will get 30 - 40 really nice seeds from the smaller lower buds. Then I'll have a lot more to run. My cutting from the more sativa gal rooted, now just waiting for the other one. When buds start stacking up fat I'll post pics.

Always nice to see the nature/nurture debate on hermaphroditism rage on LOL


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If you want "stable"genetics it may be beneficial to just do it yourself. Open pollination followed by some selective breeding.
> 
> If you want to find a great mom plant pop as many seeds as you can and learn to clone. Be ready to toss 99% of those seed plants.


I can't imagine too many things more enjoyable than popping runs of seeds one has made oneself and watching them grow, smelling them, sexing them once it's time and then hopefully trying to preserve a keeper with some selective breeding. 

I'm as guilty as the next guy for splurging on breeder x's cross. Buying seeds online IS addictive. Maybe time for a bigger tent and a second LED hahaha


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 28, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> People are aware the these polyhybrids are far from stable right?
> 
> Who works strains anymore? Seriously like 3 breeders.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you bro. 
It's all about expectations, and obviously they vary quite a bit or this wouldn't be an issue. 

I'm running 2 phenos of my own LVTK pollen chuck and the last time I checked lower growth, there was something going on that didn't look right. 

Gonna blame covid for that shit.


----------



## sunni (Dec 29, 2020)

If youd like to debate thats fine, but you can do so without name calling which is against the tos, 
ruining your account for someone with 28 posts isnt worth it


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

A friend just finished up a bunch of Jelly Pies. He won't post pics because of where he grows, but I saw some pics on Signal. They look just sick. I'm hoping to get a clone.

Everyone should use Signal for messaging.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 29, 2020)

durbanblue said:


> I am saying that genetics are playing a part.


Genetics not 100% but most of it - the way I see it.

Anyone, and that wood NOT include "commercial operators", that has ran or will run a +120 day landrace sativa will know about hermies, genetics and how environment plays a role. Just sayin.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> A friend just finished up a bunch of Jelly Pies. He won't post pics because of where he grows, but I saw some pics on Signal. They look just sick. I'm hoping to get a clone.
> 
> Everyone should use Signal for messaging.


You can screen shot them and it won't have the location tag. Idk signal, I've been using telegram. Thinking their probably similar.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You can screen shot them and it won't have the location tag. Idk signal, I've been using telegram. Thinking their probably similar.


There's a setting you can turn off the location tag on your camera/phone.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You can screen shot them and it won't have the location tag. Idk signal, I've been using telegram. Thinking their probably similar.


A buddy of mine got me using Signal for the precise purpose of talking /crops/ - it supports end-to-end encryption so we can text and send pics.




bobrown14 said:


> Genetics not 100% but most of it - the way I see it.
> 
> Anyone, and that wood NOT include "commercial operators", that has ran or will run a +120 day landrace sativa will know about hermies, genetics and how environment plays a role. Just sayin.


I'm no scientist but from what I've read my understanding is that ALL ganja has the genetic potential for hermaphroditism. Some much more, some much less. I recently grew a MangoThai from RSC (source from Ventiene province Laos) and the plant was INCREDIBLE. Incredible smell, growth structure, etc. except that it was hermie through and through, so he/they (I hope I got her pronouns right) got the axe. After further reading, I discovered that Lao and Thai cultivars are notorious for displaying hermaprhoditic traits. 
Bottom line (again, as I understand it) is that some strains are way more prone to hermie and you have to be super careful in your grow, the slightest stress and it will be balls everywhere.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Genetics not 100% but most of it - the way I see it.
> 
> Anyone, and that wood NOT include "commercial operators", that has ran or will run a +120 day landrace sativa will know about hermies, genetics and how environment plays a role. Just sayin.


If the GENOME isn’t present in the DNA it physically can’t be hermaphrodite. It is entirely genetic. Not an opinion. Fact that has been proven by multiple universities. Environmental stressors or chemical manipulations BRING FORTH the hermaphrodite genome ONLY IF the genome is present in the plants GENETIC MAKEUP. I.e. Dominant/Recessive traits.

Exactly, other than microgrows or specialty batch’s that are ran parallel to the main crop NO commercial operator is dedicating mass sq footage to 120+ day flowering Sativa’s (Especially ones prone to intersex).

But we’re not talking 120+ day Landraces are we?

We are talking about GPS gear that’s all polyhybrid F1’s and claim 65-75 days.

Big gap there friend.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

blueberryrose said:


> A buddy of mine got me using Signal for the precise purpose of talking /crops/ - it supports end-to-end encryption so we can text and send pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are strains of corn that are hermaphrodite prone (and even preferred by some in the agricultural community) does that mean ALL corn is intersex prone and heirlooms or genetic lines that haven’t been introduced to the intersex genome seize to exist? No. But if they keep mashing these intersex polyhybrids with every species, yes eventually they will become the dominant variant due to over saturation and cross breeding.

Same thing applies to Cannabis. There absolutely 100% are cultivars that WILL not hermaphrodite under ANY conditions because the genome is not present.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

Simon Fraser University has white paper with 71 cited sources alone. This isn’t ‘I think it might be’ stoner science any more guys. Read a peer reviewed article once in a while (even go outside of Cannabis to broaden your understanding).



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7329997/


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> If the GENOME isn’t present in the DNA it physically can’t be hermaphrodite. It is entirely genetic. Not an opinion. Fact that has been proven by multiple universities. Environmental stressors or chemical manipulations BRING FORTH the hermaphrodite genome ONLY IF the genome is present in the plants GENETIC MAKEUP. I.e. Dominant/Recessive traits.
> 
> Exactly, other than microgrows or specialty batch’s that are ran parallel to the main crop NO commercial operator is dedicating mass sq footage to 120+ day flowering Sativa’s (Especially ones prone to intersex).
> 
> ...


I was commenting on hermaphrodite traits that's all. Take it FWIW.

All cannabis has the trait/genetic makeup for Hermaphroditism.

Not running 120+ day sativa strains.... yer missing out. Test your skill as a grower and expand your knowledge. There's more to growing than yields my friend. 

I wood consider myself a professional grower and will grow long running landrace sativa. Its one tool in the grower toolbox and we can use those genetics in hybrid crosses. We need to first select the worthy. That means growing them out. Its the fun part, the way I see it.

Keep you on your game it will.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> There absolutely 100% are cultivars that WILL not hermaphrodite under ANY conditions because the genome is not present.


Thats like saying the earth WILL not get hit by a asteroid. 

Are you saying that certain cultivars of cannabis sativa do NOT have a genetic trait for Hermaphroditism? Cause I'm VERY skeptical if that's what you meant up there ^^^


You need to show me some science bro.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 29, 2020)

The reason I mentioned 120+ day landrace sativa is 2 fold.

1 - there is a genetic trait of self preservation. Its common to see it show in cannabis that has been flowering and not pollinated for plus 80 or so days this trait will kick in... how that happens I don't know but from experience, I know its there. 

2 - most all growers growing for profit wont mess with 120+ day sativa. So they have no experience in this topic. They think the time doesn't pay and thats not true.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> The reason I mentioned 120+ day landrace sativa is 2 fold.
> 
> 1 - there is a genetic trait of self preservation. Its common to see it show in cannabis that has been flowering and not pollinated for plus 80 or so days this trait will kick in... how that happens I don't know but from experience, I know its there.
> 
> 2 - most all growers growing for profit wont mess with 120+ day sativa. So they have no experience in this topic. They think the time doesn't pay and thats not true.


You’re making assumptions about my personal grow. You have no idea how or what I cultivate. 

Also, I just put a university peer reviewed study on a government website with 71 sources to back up my claims.

What are you offering other than ‘I grew a lot of pot and so I think [ insert belief here ]’

?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Dec 29, 2020)

So it is official I am keeping the number for Fino of GMO punch. I am naming it the reverse Gobstopper cut. I thought it would mellow out but it's only getting stronger it's cure the nug was really immature so it may change but I don't think so the thing is so filled with resin thunks when it hits a tray is like a rock. Frosty as all get out.. the sativa strain seems slower but, i think it mite end up yielding more. The name reverse Gobstopper comes some dessert first lemon Pine pie, followed by mushrooms peppers and onions like a dinner topping then that's the bull Smokes on you get this more hearty flavor it's not a me but it's like it could be like a something smothered in like a mushroom gravy it is simply crazy it's like a four-course meal and it keeps getting better looking every day you know all the haters on everybody has their pluses and minuses but what I will say is Greenpoint is Top Notch Inn customer service and do the best they can to fix any mistakes. Got was advertised garlic mushrooms and onions I thought that it couldn't possibly really taste like that well it taste like a four-course meal it's pretty crazy it keeps looking better everyday thanks for tuning in guys go Greenpoint family... is this leaning more purple punch or gmo


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

Cannabis dna/rna having the ability to genetically mutate and produce an intersex offspring - no disagreement there 

cannabis dna/rna having intersex dominant traits in SOME landraces strains naturally occurring - no disagreement there

breeders claiming superior stable genetics BUT are actually random (no phenohunt) hermaphrodite prone pollen chucks making the intersex gene more dominant with each generation - WILL ROBINSON DANGER! DANGER!


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> You need to show me some science bro.


 A university peer reviewed study on a government website with 71 sources cited isn’t ‘science’ enough for you hoss?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> If the GENOME isn’t present in the DNA it physically can’t be hermaphrodite. It is entirely genetic. Not an opinion. Fact that has been proven by multiple universities. Environmental stressors or chemical manipulations BRING FORTH the hermaphrodite genome ONLY IF the genome is present in the plants GENETIC MAKEUP. I.e. Dominant/Recessive traits.
> 
> Exactly, other than microgrows or specialty batch’s that are ran parallel to the main crop NO commercial operator is dedicating mass sq footage to 120+ day flowering Sativa’s (Especially ones prone to intersex).
> 
> ...


He might be referring to something called a 'DNA switch'. 
Switches aren't genes; they don't make stuff like leaves or flowers, but they turn on and off the genes that do.

Total guess of course...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You can screen shot them and it won't have the location tag. Idk signal, I've been using telegram. Thinking their probably similar.


Wrd, but you know how people get in strict states.

Signal is so secure congress was going to ban it's use; I think overseas or something. Signal was like, "alright then, we'll shut down completely." Since the same officials and CIA use it, they decided to let signal do its thing.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

While I understand what you mean referring to them as Sativa’s Landraces this is the original nomenclature should you want to use it correctly.

True “Landraces” not cultivated but wild and open pollinated without human influence by their very basic nomenclature definition can NOT be classified Sativa.

Common misuse of these terms has changed the meaning of the words entirely for the cannabis community, sound familiar?

The *term sativa* is a derivative of the Latin botanical adjective sativum, meaning cultivated. The earliest recorded usage of *sativa* as a cannabis *term* comes from English herbalist William Turner's The Names of Herbes (1548, in which Cannabis *sativa* is the scientific name given to cultivated hemp).

Sativa is a Latin adjective meaning “cultivated,” *indica* is Latin for “of India,” and ruderalis is based on the Latin rūdera, the plural of a *word* meaning “rubble, lump, or rough piece of bronze.”


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> A university peer reviewed study on a government website with 71 sources cited isn’t ‘science’ enough for you hoss?


Let's see pics of your hermied garden, hoss. Maybe if you spent more time learning how to grow and more time in your garden you wouldn't be in here crying about how you lost an entire harvest to seeds. Grow more, pontificate less.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

Now Sativa means tall and heady and Indica means short and body because of this gross misuse of stoner science terminology


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> While I understand what you mean referring to them as Sativa’s Landraces this is the original nomenclature should you want to use it correctly.
> 
> True “Landraces” not cultivated but wild and open pollinated without human influence by their very basic nomenclature definition can NOT be classified Sativa.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. This is all so new to us.

Do you have any GPS porn? That's what it's all about here.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Let's see pics of your hermied garden, hoss. Maybe if you spent more time learning how to grow and more time in your garden you wouldn't be in here crying about how you lost an entire harvest to seeds. Grow more, pontificate less.


Maybe if pollen chuckers spent more time being honest with clientele *I wouldn’t be in here.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

Here some GPS pollen chucker results for ya...


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Here some GPS pollen chucker results for ya...View attachment 4781213View attachment 4781214


I bet Caitlyn Jenner has the best tits money can buy too. That doesn’t mean I’m going to clone it and call it a keeper. Get a grip. Good looking and high potency Cannabis can come out of intersex crops. Not debating that. I’m only giving university level information to prevent/put a stop to the perpetual continuation of recirculated misinformation. But apparently it’s to heavy for some of the stoners here who think Sativa and Indica mean tall and short cannabis.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> There's a setting you can turn off the location tag on your camera/phone.


I was under the impression that there's still meta data that will give location. Maybe I'm wrong, I'm not a tech savvy guru


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Wrd, but you know how people get in strict states.
> 
> Signal is so secure congress was going to ban it's use; I think overseas or something. Signal was like, "alright then, we'll shut down completely." Since the same officials and CIA use it, they decided to let signal do its thing.


I'll have to check it out


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I bet Caitlyn Jenner has the best tits money can buy too. That doesn’t mean I’m going to clone it and call it a keeper. Get a grip. Good looking and high potency Cannabis can come out of intersex crops. Not debating that. I’m only giving university level information to prevent/put a stop to the perpetual continuation of recirculated misinformation. But apparently it’s to heavy for some of the stoners here who think Sativa and Indica mean tall and short cannabis.


Ah, yeah bruh, so heavy, man. Thanks for coming here to change the world. You're so genuine. You're so smart... you couldn't even not herm out your entire garden started from seeds, lol. Where would we all be with out you to save us from chuckers.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Ah, yeah bruh, so heavy, man. Thanks for coming here to change the world. You're so genuine. You're so smart... you couldn't even not herm out your entire garden started from seeds, lol. Where would we all be with out you to save us from chuckers.


Entire *crop of that specific strain ran in that controlled area. Do I need to post research on how one pollen sac can pollinate an entire control area (not to mention if you count the studies outdoors with high winds and pollinators like winged insects)?

MILES.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2020)

Well I don't often use the ignore option but good lord. Later days bro, lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 29, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I bet Caitlyn Jenner has the best tits money can buy too. That doesn’t mean I’m going to clone it and call it a keeper. Get a grip. Good looking and high potency Cannabis can come out of intersex crops. Not debating that. I’m only giving university level information to prevent/put a stop to the perpetual continuation of recirculated misinformation. But apparently it’s to heavy for some of the stoners here who think Sativa and Indica mean tall and short cannabis.


hehehe, yeah you've noticed that some members are just not at that level, and they naturally revolt when faced with info that is too much for them to comprehend. Like the Stooges said, it's a tin roof.

They put you on their ignore list because your posts make their head hurt. 

Keep on keepin' on Man. Others appreciate your info, and most of the experienced growers agree with you.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 29, 2020)

rollitup said:


> hehehe, yeah you've noticed that some members are just not at that level, and they naturally revolt when faced with info that is too much for them to comprehend. Like the Stooges said, it's a tin roof.
> 
> They put you on their ignore list because your posts make their head hurt.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on Man. Others appreciate your info, and most of the experienced growers agree with you.



Thank you. I will friend.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2020)

Sure thing, lol. It definitely made my head hurt but simply due to the lack of logical content.


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 29, 2020)

Lol, I applaud mom having dad's back. The information isn't really tough to understand though. Most don't want/care to pay attention when it's presented so obnoxiously.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

rollitup said:


> hehehe, yeah you've noticed that some members are just not at that level, and they naturally revolt when faced with info that is too much for them to comprehend. Like the Stooges said, it's a tin roof.
> 
> They put you on their ignore list because your posts make their head hurt.
> 
> Keep on keepin' on Man. Others appreciate your info, and most of the experienced growers agree with you.


I wish I could put it so nicely. Gotta hit the encyclopedia and up my weird game, I mean word game.......


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2020)

Adrosmokin said:


> Lol, I applaud mom having dad's back. The information isn't really tough to understand though. Most don't want/care to pay attention when it's presented so obnoxiously.


For sure, but if you start throwing food and yelling in a nice restaurant, people always gonna look like it's a bad car wreck.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> You can screen shot them and it won't have the location tag. Idk signal, I've been using telegram. Thinking their probably similar.


use an exif eraser to scrub all data from photos


----------



## Khyber420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Simon Fraser University has white paper with 71 cited sources alone. This isn’t ‘I think it might be’ stoner science any more guys. Read a peer reviewed article once in a while (even go outside of Cannabis to broaden your understanding).
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7329997/


Did you even read the study you posted? I suggest you flip to the discussion section and their key findings and I quote:

"The results from the present study suggest that one cycle of selfing to produce feminized seed (Lubell and Brand, 2018) has no measurable impact on genetic diversity in that population."

1. They also make absolutely no conclusions about a hermaphrodite gene in cannabis and how hermaphrodic inflorescenses are triggered on female plants. They do make a few suggestions that we are all familiar with, e.g. environmental stress and hormonal triggers.

2. No where do the authors of the study even remotely suggest that there are some cultivars that are impossible to trigger a hermaphrodic response in due to a lack of hemaphriditic genetics.

3. As previously stated they don't even suggest that selfing or feminized crosses have significantly different genetics than regular crosses.

You seem to be making a lot of claims that are not supported by the paper you posted, in fact a lot of their conclusions contradict what you're suggesting. Yet your going around looking down on "stoner science" acting like you're in the science club, but forgive me if I've missed something here because your own cited scientific evidence suggests otherwise.

But regardless thanks for linking the study, great read.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> use an exif eraser to scrub all data from photos


How is that done? Primary use is my phone because I have a good VPN on it. Sometimes I'm on the laptop though.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sure thing, lol. It definitely made my head hurt but simply due to the lack of logical content.


A *UNIVERSITY* *PEER REVIEWED *study on a *GOVERNMENT* website with *71 SOURCES CITED *about hermaphroditism = Lack of logical content to @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Did you even read the study you posted? I suggest you flip to the discussion section and their key findings and I quote:
> 
> "The results from the present study suggest that one cycle of selfing to produce feminized seed (Lubell and Brand, 2018) has no measurable impact on genetic diversity in that population."
> 
> ...


Genetic diversity and referencing the chances of a specific genome becoming dominate are two different things. You’re taking it out of context and comparing apples to oranges. I gave one paper to highlight one aspect. There are many other white papers to back up what I’m saying (there is also a lot of backwards info out there to support opposing opinions that are NOT university level or peer reviewed).

I never said it effects the diversity. If anything, this makes it MORE diverse by adding a mutated genome.

Listen to yourself:
They also make *absolutely no conclusions* about a *hermaphrodite gene* in cannabis and how hermaphrodic inflorescenses are *triggered on female plants*.

**IN THE NEXT* breath you describe the conclusions about how hermaphrodite inflorescences *ARE*
triggered!*

They *do* make a few suggestions that we are all familiar with, *e.g. environmental stress and hormonal triggers.*

Gee, hormonal triggers. That wouldn’t mean hormones would it Batman? As in Genomes?


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

Not only do *genes* code for *hormones*, but *hormones* regulate *genes*. In particular, steroid *hormones* (such as cortisol, estradiol, progesterone, and testosterone) bind to intracellular receptors that act as *genetic* transcription factors that directly regulate *gene* expression.

*The Roles of Plant Hormones and Their Interactions with Regulatory Genes in Determining Meristem Activity*



https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6720427/


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone else?


----------



## Tracker (Dec 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> How is that done? Primary use is my phone because I have a good VPN on it. Sometimes I'm on the laptop though.


Theres an app called Metadata Remover that removes all that.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

Tracker said:


> Theres an app called Metadata Remover that removes all that.


As much as I appreciate that..... A member named "tracker" telling me how to not be tracked seems suspect...... Im kidding, I'll check it thanks bro.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

@Dad223
Why don't you start a thread in the appropriate subforum to discuss your theories?

Some of us troglodytes - you know the subhuman polyhybrid poppin masses, enjoy our bud porn, showing off our seed purchases and living in our little realms of reality.

I think I'll post some Greenpoint specific bud porn now, to show off my cultivating insecurities.
That's why I have a thing for big buds after all.

Dream Catcher
Got to love Blue Dream crosses


Snake Oil
Those diesel genetics can yield some torpedoes!


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Did you even read the study you posted? I suggest you flip to the discussion section and their key findings and I quote:
> 
> "The results from the present study suggest that one cycle of selfing to produce feminized seed (Lubell and Brand, 2018) has no measurable impact on genetic diversity in that population."
> 
> ...


Wrong on so many levels. What you incorrectly referenced as the concluding fact was actually *the prelude* to the study detective *NOT* the conclusion. How about we read the full article next time. If you would’ve read the full thing, that was the first generation in reference to genetic diversity. They continue to inbreed those together and entire GENES are lost by inbreeding this hermaphrodite cultivar.

Increased inbreeding (through selfing) and reduced frequency of polymorphic loci can result in* lower levels of expected heterozygosity*, particularly in small, isolated self-compatible plant species (Cole, 2003).

Loss of heterozygosity is a cross chromosomal event that *results in loss of the entire gene* and the surrounding chromosomal region.


----------



## Northeastbudz (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Wrong on so many levels. What you incorrectly referenced as the concluding fact was actually *the prelude* to the study detective *NOT* the conclusion. How about we read the full article next time. If you would’ve read the full thing, that was the first generation in reference to genetic diversity. They continue to inbreed those together and entire GENES are lost by inbreeding this hermaphrodite cultivars.
> 
> Increased inbreeding (through selfing) and reduced frequency of polymorphic loci can result in* lower levels of expected heterozygosity*, particularly in small, isolated self-compatible plant species (Cole, 2003).
> 
> Loss of heterozygosity is a cross chromosomal event that *results in loss of the entire gene* and the surrounding chromosomal region.


You are cluttering this thread with your little temper tantrum. Cant you take it somewhere more appropriate.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 30, 2020)

Keep posting science based peer reviewed articles you clearly don’t comprehend...they aren’t proving your point.

Maybe you should have done some of this due diligence before making a purchase? Crying about false advertisement/unstable genetics and then go back to them for a handout...brilliant.

A fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Keep posting science based peer reviewed articles you clearly don’t comprehend...they aren’t proving your point.
> 
> Maybe you should have done some of this due diligence before making a purchase? Crying about false advertisement/unstable genetics and then go back to them for a handout...brilliant.
> 
> A fool and his money are soon parted.


I don’t comprehend them and yet I’m breaking it down for you in digestible bites. That just means it’s too much for you to chew, don’t speak for the community as a whole please. 

What handout are you referencing? Making something up doesn’t make it true junior.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

Another *GREENPOINT SEEDS* related post.

I misplaced my pack of TNT! I'm on a DeathStar trip.


I'm beside myself.
If anyone here knows who might carry a pack?


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

I paid for the Bison Breath BEFORE the issue at hand. He refunded my money and since it was already shipped he told me those were my replacements. Like so many things, misunderstanding so much.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

Living is easy with eyes closed
Misunderstanding all you see
It's getting hard to be someone
But it all works out
It doesn't matter much to me.

- John Lennon


----------



## natureboygrower (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh god, a Lennon quote. I miss Heisen


----------



## U79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I have no complaints in relation to the potency, terpene profile or morphology. Killer Phenotypes (if you don’t mind that it is hermaphrodite).


If you like sweet floral nuances blended with chem, sure. There is an abundance of it in Texas Chem, and they are all over the place. Then there is another one without sweet which I assume is why anyone would want to hunt in a pack or two.



> I never said Monoecious plants can’t be good. Not once. I didn’t say this particular strain was bunk. Not once. My sole issue is that it is NOT a “stable dioecious IBL strain” as I was TOLD by @Gu~ It is in fact a pollen chucked F1. NOT isolated. NO hundred plant phenohunt. NOT an Inbred Line. Quite literally bought a pack of seeds found a female and hit it with some Stardawg male pollen. That’s your bar for “the best breeder and genetics in the US”. Give me a break.


Yes it is a pollen chucked poly hybrid, and he convinced you that it was an IBL lol that is funny.


----------



## U79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I think I'll post some Greenpoint specific bud porn now, to show off my cultivating insecurities.
> That's why I have a thing for big buds after all.
> 
> Dream Catcher
> Got to love Blue Dream crosses


Nice! Is Dream Catcher a favorite among them? Am eyeing one from Goat and Monkey, crossed to Triangle Kush.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2020)

U79 said:


> If you like sweet floral nuances blended with chem, sure. There is an abundance of it in Texas Chem, and they are all over the place. Then there is another one without sweet which I assume is why anyone would want to hunt in a pack or two.
> 
> 
> Yes it is a pollen chucked poly hybrid, and he convinced you that it was an IBL lol that is funny.


I just sprouted 4 texas chems. Did you grow A pack out?


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> You’re making assumptions about my personal grow. You have no idea how or what I cultivate.
> 
> Also, I just put a university peer reviewed study on a government website with 71 sources to back up my claims.
> 
> ...


I'm not making assumptions I just asked a question and didn't get the answer?? I'm not being a dick I'm trying to learn. Why I'm here. No need to defend.

What paper did you post - link??

"I grow a lot of pot...." - not sure I'm following you?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

U79 said:


> Nice! Is Dream Catcher a favorite among them? Am eyeing one from Goat and Monkey, crossed to Triangle Kush.


TK seems to dominate in the crosses which guarantees it should be potent!
I know Bodhi made this cross as well.
If your curious, I'm sure you will find a wealth of info on this cross, over in the Bodhi thread.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

Yes gp plants are such garbage, but it's all us low lifes that don't know how to grow can get.....


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thank you so much. This is all so new to us.
> 
> Do you have any GPS porn? That's what it's all about here.View attachment 4781211


Nice looking plant whats strain is that? I'm pretty sure its not a landrace sativa. There's no nanners.


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I'm not making assumptions I just asked a question and didn't get the answer?? I'm not being a dick I'm trying to learn. Why I'm here. No need to defend.
> 
> What paper did you post - link??
> 
> "I grow a lot of pot...." - not sure I'm following you?


“Not running 120+ day sativa strains.... yer missing out. Test your skill as a grower and expand your knowledge. There's more to growing than yields my friend.”

“Keep you on your game it will.”

“Genetics not 100% but most of it - the way I see it.“

“Thats like saying the earth WILL not get hit by a asteroid.”

Are these comments you made meant for someone else? If not, that’s why I responded accordingly. I did post the link to the white paper (*long* *ago*).... it’s what everyone is attacking me over currently.


----------



## U79 (Dec 30, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I just sprouted 4 texas chems. Did you grow A pack out?


My friend did a pack, had 6 sweet and two non sweet femmes. Lots of variation among individuals, ranging from a near pure sweet to sweet flowery chem and one had a sweet roasted garlic scent added to the floral. The non sweet ones are more along the lines of the strain description.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> Anyone else?


2 questions (yes I read your paper) and many many others as well:

1) Are you saying that some Cannabis Sativa cultivars do NOT have a gene for hermaphroditism? 

2) whats the "issue at hand" for the Bison Breath??

You should change your approach - that is the lesson I'm taking away. Ending sentences with names like "hoss" and "junior" make you sound like .... you're in a restaurant throwing food and yelling at the help you're paying to feed you. 

I'm all about the science. Kill us with kindness.

See how I ended that last sentence ^^^ - I didn't put any demeaning words after "kindness" like FFS or bro or ..... you get the idea, right?


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> it’s what everyone is attacking me over currently.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> View attachment 4782192


Try to catch me tooling


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> 2 questions (yes I read your paper) and many many others as well:
> 
> 1) Are you saying that some Cannabis Sativa cultivars do NOT have a gene for hermaphroditism?
> 
> ...


I can't remember bison breath lineage. But I can tell you right now. The "breath" in the lineage is all you need to know, that there's potential for balls. We playing with some temperamental genetics these days lol


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Are we back to hermaphrodites *again? * Lol 

I have a pack of the Bison Breath. I don't know much about it why I asked. 

Potential for balls.... thought all cannabis has that?? 

I know its not science but I like to pop beans on the full moon cycle. For no other reason other than its easy to remember the dates without actually writing them down. Was thinking Bison Breath today ..... thoughts?


----------



## Dad223 (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> 2 questions (yes I read your paper) and many many others as well:
> 
> 1) Are you saying that some Cannabis Sativa cultivars do NOT have a gene for hermaphroditism?
> 
> ...


1) what does the white paper say?
2) go far back enough I explain it in detail 

The guy getting called vulgar names so bad the mods have to delete the comments should be kinder to his attacking audience. Got it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

OK so no answer - I did ask 2x tho.

Your paper didn't address question #1 - I WAS looking for the short answer.

question #2 : you're answer is not very helpful. 

Your comment about vulgar names went WAY over my head. WTF are you talking about? 

You must have to some good weed bro.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> See how you ended that sentence^^^ bro
> 
> You not even 1 hour ago:
> 
> ...


bro you been at this for a few days now drop it andget back on the greenpoint seeds topic.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2020)

ok, so who won?


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I am talking about GPS and my verified purchase. Is that against the TOS?


Youre derailing the thread arguing with users, if you are so dedicated to your topic create your own thread which is what this would be better suited for.


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> ok, so who won?


its me. i always win.


----------



## JewelRunner (Dec 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> How is that done? Primary use is my phone because I have a good VPN on it. Sometimes I'm on the laptop though.


Download an exif erasing ap and use it on photos you upload!


----------



## sunni (Dec 30, 2020)

Dad223 said:


> I’m in GPS talking about my GPS purchase. I think I’ll stay, thank you.


thats bold.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyone run any Bison Breath and if so how was it?


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> Anyone run any Bison Breath and if so how was it?


Every time I run a seed its a male, one year later I have a new seedling sprouted


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> OK so no answer - I did ask 2x tho.
> 
> Your paper didn't address question #1 - I WAS looking for the short answer.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you were talking to me man. Umm yes anything cookies, chem, or if it's been found in bagseed really has a tendency to have intersex issues. Hard to tell with what you see coming out of breeders these days but, a lot of them try not to use those kind of genetics too much just because of that reason. Me I have a belief that you should spend time and watch your plants, that right there is huge to stopping stupid issues that some cry about.


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 30, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Didn't realize you were taking to me man. Umm yes anything cookies, chem, or if it's been found in bagseed really had a tendency to have intersex issues. Hard to tell with what you see coming out of breeders these days but, a lot of them try not to use those kind of genetics too much just because of that reason. Me I have a belief that you should spend time and watch your plants, that right there is huge to stopping stupid issues that some cry about.


I agree 420% on ya gotta be on top of your grow. Shit happens all the time indoors. Outdoors was pretty easy for me first time outside. Only thing I hadda worry about were 2 legged pests. 

Naw wasn't talking to you all good. Just bantering about getting in the last word. I lost. Yay us.


I've had everything already in our new home with pro air handling and lighting. 

Thought hemp mites, PM and mold were bad and hermies.... then I got freaking cannabis aphids.


----------



## Khyber420 (Dec 30, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> @Dad223
> Why don't you start a thread in the appropriate subforum to discuss your theories?
> 
> Some of us troglodytes - you know the subhuman polyhybrid poppin masses, enjoy our bud porn, showing off our seed purchases and living in our little realms of reality.
> ...





Bakersfield said:


> @Dad223
> Why don't you start a thread in the appropriate subforum to discuss your theories?
> 
> Some of us troglodytes - you know the subhuman polyhybrid poppin masses, enjoy our bud porn, showing off our seed purchases and living in our little realms of reality.
> ...


Those are beast, how's the smoke? I have some Snake Oil got em cheap figured they were nothing great, but after seeing that im going to pop em next run.


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 30, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> acting like you're in the science club, but forgive me if I've missed something here because your own cited scientific evidence suggests otherwise.


Many such cases


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> .... then I got freaking cannabis aphids.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

bobrown14 said:


> I agree 420% on ya gotta be on top of your grow. Shit happens all the time indoors. Outdoors was pretty easy for me first time outside. Only thing I hadda worry about were 2 legged pests.
> 
> Naw wasn't talking to you all good. Just bantering about getting in the last word. I lost. Yay us.
> 
> ...


Mites for the win, those little bastards. I'm surprised the military hasn't found a way to use them. They're built like tanks. Aphids can be tough, they usually come in high numbers, but not really harder to kill than most other soft bodied pests.


----------



## Bakersfield (Dec 30, 2020)

Khyber420 said:


> Those are beast, how's the smoke? I have some Snake Oil got em cheap figured they were nothing great, but after seeing that im going to pop em next run.


They weren't my favorite, but they were decent.
I'd say upper mids.
Yield was fantastic, but
I did pull them at 9 weeks and they could have gone longer.
I was afraid they would rot.
So the terpenes could have developed more.

I've got another pack I'd like to grow out and explore the line further.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 30, 2020)

2 different City Slickers. Both large, dense, and stinky. If they taste good and burn clean that would be great. Crappy camera because I have an outdated phone.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 30, 2020)

Snowback said:


> 2 different City Slickers. Both large, dense, and stinky. If they taste good and burn clean that would be great. Crappy camera because I have an outdated phone.View attachment 4782795View attachment 4782796


More of those terrible gps plants. I want to smoke that, like now, lol.


----------



## randallb (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> ok, so who won?


Biden.............


----------



## morgwar (Dec 31, 2020)

12 for 12 on the gunslingers!!! though lots of late bloomers. 
This was the first release of gunslinger I believe, but don't know for the life of me how long ago that was. 
Three jack the rippers on the side out of a pack of 5 seeds with similar purchase age/time period.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 2, 2021)

I think this gmo pheno might actualy be a 60 day strain im around 40 rite now.. ether way its pretty.


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 2, 2021)

morgwar said:


> 12 for 12 on the gunslingers!!! though lots of late bloomers.
> This was the first release of gunslinger I believe, but don't know for the life of me how long ago that was.
> Three jack the rippers on the side out of a pack of 5 seeds with similar purchase age/time period. View attachment 4783090


Good germ rates.
I bought mine back in 2016


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 2, 2021)

the main nug from pheno 4 is starting to really swell but no purple at all on that one.. while.. num 5 the sativa in back is purpling out and just now starting to gain weight..does this cola look like satrdawg structer? I cNt believe how fast she is flowering ..


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Another *GREENPOINT SEEDS* related post.
> 
> I misplaced my pack of TNT! I'm on a DeathStar trip.
> View attachment 4782117
> ...


I just popped a couple packs, I'll be making f2's of the most deathstar leaning pheno, I'm sure we could work something out, shoot me a DM so I remember when they're done. 

Anything you can tell me about the TNT?


----------



## Senokai (Jan 3, 2021)

Hey All,

Few updates on the Cookies and Chem expressions I have going on in the garden at the moment. I was unable to take this to F2 as no CNC male came around. I ended up crossingthem with a Terpenado male that smelled like some serious pine. Both expressions have a very similar structure and height. 

Pheno #1 - Large plant and looks like its going to be a solid yielder. Im not the biggest fan of the Terp profile. Its mosty StarDawg but none of the terp profiles that I like in a StarDawg. Not saying its going to be a bad plant but I'm all about finding unique mixes of the mom/dad traits.


Pheno #2

This one is my favorite of the two. There is a very sweet terp profile that is riding over top of the StarDawg but they compliment each other very well. Hopefully the sweetness sticks around in late flower and comes out with some good flavor. The yield is going to be smaller with this plant as compared to pheno #1. Smaller buds on this lady.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 3, 2021)

Looking good @Senokai maybe the terps will change with little more time.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Few updates on the Cookies and Chem expressions I have going on in the garden at the moment. I was unable to take this to F2 as no CNC male came around. I ended up crossingthem with a Terpenado male that smelled like some serious pine. Both expressions have a very similar structure and height.
> 
> ...


I have a thing for that strain. I think the sweetness you're referring to is probably the cream terp, from the cookies n cream side that I fell in love with. Lots of chem plants and lots of good mixes genetically. The sweet or what I refer to as creamy plants are more rare.


----------



## Senokai (Jan 3, 2021)

macsnax said:


> I have a thing for that strain. I think the sweetness you're referring to is probably the cream terp, from the cookies n cream side that I fell in love with. Lots of chem plants and lots of good mixes genetically. The sweet or what I refer to as creamy plants are more rare.


A friend of mine gave it a sniff and said it was creamy. That has got to be it. Pretty exciting if that is one of the more rare expressions. I have 9 more of the F1s to dig through so Hopefully I can find it again and make some F2s that can make the cream traits more likely to express.


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 3, 2021)

Starfighter in there. One of my all time favorites.

Future comes from Starfighter = the best ever. Hard to grow tho.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 3, 2021)

Cake N Chem 17 days since flip
I prefer this one (shorter, bushier and stinkier)

closeup

The second one. Still a mighty fine plant. They are both very healthy and vigorous. Now, I have no firsthand experience with Stardawg,
but these smell like I'm not getting much Cake but definitely lots of Chem.

Closeup

Can't wait to see how they finish and taste. I'm happy I have a rooted clone of each.

cheers from Canada

BR


----------



## Senokai (Jan 3, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Looking good @Senokai maybe the terps will change with little more time.


Im sure they will. In late flower I have noticed that a lot of phenos across at least 6 different F1 strains that I have ran the Dawg comes on strong.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Cake n Chem pics from a few days ago, about a month into flower. Nugs a bit smaller than I expected by this point. Anticipating another 6 weeks, plenty of time to go


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 4, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> Cake n Chem pics from a few days ago, about a month into flower. Nugs a bit smaller than I expected by this point. Anticipating another 6 weeks, plenty of time to go


Very nice to see someone else running these, and you only have about 2 weeks head start with yours. Let's post updates from time to time, and then compare how they finish and a smoke report afterwards.
Cheers


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 5, 2021)

Maybe im crazy but, this nug looks like the orange hairs make a smiley face, maybe its a ninja turtle.. ah. Well it may have been picked early but yup its doin its job.
Lol


----------



## Senokai (Jan 5, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Maybe im crazy but, this nug looks like the orange hairs make a smiley face, maybe its a ninja turtle.. ah. Well it may have been picked early but yup its doin its job.
> Lol


No your crazy lol!! No more than the rest of us though. Beautiful nug. Which strain is it?


----------



## bobrown14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Maybe im crazy but, this nug looks like the orange hairs make a smiley face, maybe its a ninja turtle.. ah. Well it may have been picked early but yup its doin its job.
> Lol


Looks and sounds like I need me some of that!


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 7, 2021)

Next greenpoint project is city slicker this pic is from yesterday woke up this morning and all tap roots were showing... good job GP


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 7, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Looks and sounds like I need me some of that!


Because nobody saw my smile face i changed the colors on the pic.. i dont wana be the lone crazy guy.. cry, cry, muwahahahz(evil genius laugh)
Posible a eccentric one .. ok...no
A very eccentric one haha


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 7, 2021)

Three different bison breath phenos in the back of the tent. Day 23. Tahoe OG in the front right corner, purple margy on the left, and a pheno of blue cheese quake I gifted my homie but got rid of personally. He gave it back, he loves the terps on it but I run stretchers n she ain’t gonna fit the program. Bison breath #3 on the left looks the frostiest but it’s early. #2 in the middle has fat hollow stems and gives off a burnt rubber stink on the stem rub. #3 on the right looks a little slower to set bud or it’s gonna yield not so great comparatively.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 7, 2021)

I think i for got to share on this thread latly.. gmo punch#4 .. aka not the glue..
bro is that gglue. no bro.. not the glue
dude that's glue rite no bro...not the glue
wow nice glue bro..Dude it's... not the glue
.lol looming nicer every day.


----------



## SwampYankee (Jan 7, 2021)

Really loving my purple chem at day 45


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 8, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Very nice to see someone else running these, and you only have about 2 weeks head start with yours. Let's post updates from time to time, and then compare how they finish and a smoke report afterwards.
> Cheers


Cake N Chem pics from a couple days ago, day 35. Added Agromax UVB last weekend. For me, she still wants to be fed 2ec+, running FFOF, 1.4-1.6 leaf VPD, no Co2


----------



## NukaKola (Jan 8, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> Cake N Chem pics from a couple days ago, day 35. Added Agromax UVB last weekend. For me, she still wants to be fed 2ec+, running FFOF, 1.4-1.6 leaf VPD, no Co2


Those are looking great despite being deficient! Can't wait to see the end results


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 8, 2021)

This ones the tall girl shes started to smell interesting (Cake N Chem) not quite 4 weeks yet


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 9, 2021)

so i go to my closet to get some clothes. open the door, and i see this in my closet..(pic below)...
now i didn't put it there..
the plants not quite ready... i literally just picked a tester 4 days ago.. 
so i yell to front room babe, whats this? (her) ... what's what? 
(me) come back here for a sec. 
she gets back to the room..(her) what?
(me) what's this?.. (her) Oh... THAT'S FOR ME!!!...
(me) babe I gave u a whole jar OF DREAMCATCHER, why did u go TRIM a bud of a plant thats not ready?
(her).... (big cheesy smile on her face)...
BUT I LIKE THIS ONE!!!.
ROFLMAO!!


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 11, 2021)

gmo punch pheno 3 ,4 and 5... 3 and 5 are playing catch up..


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 11, 2021)

24 days since flip - Cake N Chem

they've both totally changed in terms of terp profile. Gone is the chem scent they had in veg and early flower, now they're sweeeet like sugar.
There's even a scent of berries in the lankier one.

I've applied pollen from one of the sturdy early boys and fingers crossed I will have f2 generation of this yummy mama.
Exciting weeks ahead!

Thank you Greenpoint Seeds!!!


BR


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 13, 2021)

premature gmo punch #5 & #4 nugs


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 13, 2021)

Looks like Stardawg is back on the menu boys
https://greenpointseeds.com/all-cannabis-seeds/stardawg-f2-seeds/
Should I?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> gmo punch pheno 3 ,4 and 5... 3 and 5 are playing catch up..View attachment 4792987View attachment 4792988View attachment 4792990


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Looks like Stardawg is back on the menu boys
> https://greenpointseeds.com/all-cannabis-seeds/stardawg-f2-seeds/
> Should I?


Pre orders for dubstep lemon tree and animal cookie s1 are also up


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 13, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4795457


if only it was that easy, we have pets so i cant use anything toxic. iv been lucky though. the havnt gone to school and learned to build webs yet..lol


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 13, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> if only it was that easy, we have pets so i cant use anything toxic. iv been lucky though. the havnt gone to school and learned to build webs yet..lol


Sorry man webs everywhere


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 13, 2021)

oh shit balls thanks.. i do have horrible eyes..
I would have never noticed..


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Pre orders for dubstep lemon tree and animal cookie s1 are also up


I couldn't wait, I'ma try Rusty's first, the pure animal.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 14, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Sorry man webs everywhere
> View attachment 4795604View attachment 4795608View attachment 4795605View attachment 4795606View attachment 4795607


I was wrong about u, sorry..thanks so much for taking the time to look at my pics and help me when u didnt have to and maybe with me going so overboard on u maybe u shouldn't have helped me.. i apoligize! I turned on the lights this morning and shure enough found some here and there.
with all the pics I have posted u were the only one that caught it or took the time to show me so thanks agian...
I pledge allegiance to the evergreengardener, and the gardening for witch he stands.
one garden under God with hemp and cannabis for all!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I was wrong about u, sorry..thanks so much for taking the time to look at my pics and help me when u didnt have to and maybe with me going so overboard on u maybe u shouldn't have helped me.. i apoligize! I turned on the lights this morning and shure enough found some here and there.
> with all the pics I have posted u were the only one that caught it or took the time to show me so thanks agian...
> I pledge allegiance to the evergreengardener, and the gardening for witch he stands.
> one garden under God with hemp and cannabis for all!


The best way to check for pests (and balls) is in a completely dark room using a flashlight with a narrow beam. 

Look up from the bottom, paying special attention to "crotches" where stems intersect.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 14, 2021)

oh thanks.. there's a bunch of ways to check someone else told me to get 90 percent iso and just dump it on the buds and i won't have any bugs to worry bout..


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 14, 2021)

Dawg Lemons. Concentrated lemonade terps


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 14, 2021)

sourchunks said:


> Dawg Lemons. Concentrated lemonade terps
> View attachment 4796479


can we see a pic of the whole plant please?


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 14, 2021)

I got a pack of Dawg Lemons back in April. Popped 3 / 1 dud 2 males. Aug. popped 3 / 3 males. Dec. 1 popped the last 4 / 3 males...and 1 Fem!!!

Just 10 days since the flip....just starting to stretch. How much did yours stretch SourC ?


----------



## sourchunks (Jan 14, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> I got a pack of Dawg Lemons back in April. Popped 3 / 1 dud 2 males. Aug. popped 3 / 3 males. Dec. 1 popped the last 4 / 3 males...and 1 Fem!!!
> 
> Just 10 days since the flip....just starting to stretch. How much did yours stretch SourC ?


 the stretch was medium on all 5 of my phenos. internode spacing nice and tight. 3 of them have that incredible lemonade terp


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> can we see a pic of the whole plant please?


Not if it's full of mites and webs, lol.


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 15, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Not if it's full of mites and webs, lol.


One must first know ugliness before he can appreciate beauty.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Not if it's full of mites and webs, lol.


wow u must be like what 11 years old if u ain't never smoked some of this
and why not apparently u can be (crazy infested) and that shit still looks great.. just do it lights out...
you know proly like most of ur sex partners.. lol


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> wow u must be like what 11 years old if u ain't never smoked some of thisView attachment 4797108
> and why not apparently u can be (crazy infested) and that shit still looks great.. just do it lights out...View attachment 4797109
> you know proly like most of ur sex partners


WOW! Remembering that NASTY ASS shit from the late 70's
Thanks 4 that


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> WOW! Remembering that NASTY ASS shit from the late 70's
> Thanks 4 that


 Yea i bet there was alot more then mites in that shit.. apparently they all think Pedro picked them all of after growing them in that dust bowl and smuggling them in gudaluppes ass across the border. 
or perhaps some people lack an actual sense of humor..


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 15, 2021)

What could you expect for $200/lb.
Even if it was in 1978 dollars.

Wonder how much of that ever made it into Luppe's hands?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> wow u must be like what 11 years old if u ain't never smoked some of thisView attachment 4797108
> and why not apparently u can be (crazy infested) and that shit still looks great.. just do it lights out...View attachment 4797109
> you know proly like most of ur sex partners.. lol


I dub thee, in your quest for attention,the mitemaster . Most of us be too embarrassed to post that pic, how bout next time you get some big buds with bud rot goin on and show us all your skills. Get a scope, ya goof.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I dub thee, in your quest for attention,the mitemaster . Most of us be too embarrassed to post that pic, how bout next time you get some big buds with bud rot goin on and show us all your skills. Get a scope, ya goof.


I would suggest if u like gps and hisen bussines and ur not a double agent from another company trying to piss people of and drive bussines away u learn to be more respectful.an helpful. and im not gona post the pic agian but if u go check the lastpage or so of chuckers paradise hiesen genetic thread u can eat my apple.. not that youd be so lucky


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> wow u must be like what 11 years old if u ain't never smoked some of thisView attachment 4797108
> and why not apparently u can be (crazy infested) and that shit still looks great.. just do it lights out...View attachment 4797109
> you know proly like most of ur sex partners.. lol





Fibromyoucha said:


> Yea i bet there was alot more then mites in that shit.. apparently they all think Pedro picked them all of after growing them in that dust bowl and smuggling them in gudaluppes ass across the border.
> or perhaps some people lack an actual sense of humor..


You said you were 30. Why were you ever getting trees like that


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

florida 1990


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> florida 1990


But you said you were 30? So you would have been a baby 1 years old or less?? So which is it?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

u want a ladie to reveal her excact age how rude gosh!! chivalry really is dead.. i started smoking when i was very young and i was 13 or 14 when i was getting stuff lie that so if you want me to be ecxact so 1999 2000.. but u will have to do the math if u want my excact age.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> u want a ladie to reveal her excact age how rude gosh!! chivalry really is dead.. i started smoking when i was very young and i was 13 or 14 when i was getting stuff lie that so if you want me to be ecxact so 1999 2000.. but u will have to do the math if u want my excact age.


If you were smoking stuff like that in 2000 in Fl clearly you didn’t know anyone else that smoked there was some fire in fl circa 2000


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 15, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> If you were smoking stuff like that in 2000 in Fl clearly you didn’t know anyone else that smoked there was some fire in fl circa 2000


 I know that silly, actually the shit back then was better then now if u ask me.. but that could be nostalgic reasoning. I'm just saying I have smoked it and knew people that were cheap and smoked nothing but that and there fine.. i dont think smoking mites is gona hurt me.. I'd rather smoke that then these toxic Chems people put on it to kill them.. that's all im shure people have smoked more bugs then they realized especial if they've had out door which im shure all have.. i mean everyone freaks out about bugs but it's not like ur smoking black widows, and honestly i wouldn't be suprised if that has happened.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I know that silly, actually the shit back then was better then now if u ask me.. but that could be nostalgic reasoning. I'm just saying I have smoked it and knew people that were cheap and smoked nothing but that and there fine.. i dont think smoking mites is gona hurt me.. I'd rather smoke that then these toxic Chems people put on it to kill them.. that's all im shure people have smoked more bugs then they realized especial if they've had out door which im shure all have.. i mean everyone freaks out about bugs but it's not like ur smoking black widows, and honestly i wouldn't be suprised if that has happened.


More power to ya. Smoke what you wanna smoke. All I know is if it were me I would have thrown it all out long ago and started over.


----------



## morgwar (Jan 15, 2021)

Copper chem, 9 weeks 3days from flip.
Just About there.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

morgwar said:


> Copper chem, 9 weeks 3days from flip.
> Just About there.View attachment 4797355


Have you already had the copper Chem? Super nice smoke imo


----------



## morgwar (Jan 15, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Have you already had the copper Chem? Super nice smoke imo


Absolutely! My favorite and always in rotation.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

*wedding cake x Dosido tester #4


















*


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

*Wedding cake x Dosido tester#2*
all of these testers are pretty similar in looks this one is the exception its just a frost factory


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

*Animal cookies x Gmo tester#2*
Cant wait to see her swell


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 15, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> *wedding cake x Dosido tester #4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice going! at how many days are those?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> nice going! at how many days are those?


45ish from flip they didn’t really start to flower for 10-12 days though


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 15, 2021)

She grew up fast. 
Cake N Chem. Will be 4 weeks Sunday.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> wow u must be like what 11 years old if u ain't never smoked some of thisView attachment 4797108
> and why not apparently u can be (crazy infested) and that shit still looks great.. just do it lights out...View attachment 4797109
> you know proly like most of ur sex partners.. lol


I’ve never seen brick that looked that sad damn


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 15, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ve never seen brick that looked that sad damn


He followed his dog all day with a baggy as he shat it out. Still smoked nice though


----------



## Bakersfield (Jan 16, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I’ve never seen brick that looked that sad damn


At least the brick I've had still resembled marijuana in that it was green.
That looks like some Malawi cob weed that's been buried in the dirt for a year.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 16, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> At least the brick I've had still resembled marijuana in that it was green.
> That looks like some Malawi cob weed that's been buried in the dirt for a year.


Probably smuggled in a horses ass


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2021)

Had some guys claim my pics are edited they are not they are raw images taken with good lighting here they are again quick phone pics taken right in the 4x4. As you can see they are just caked up and still got a month to go


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 16, 2021)

I smoked some weed.
So, i got to thinkin... what if u lined up all the stoners and smokers through out time... how many mites do y'all think have been smoked? I got some of that mitey weed myself.. i just have to find a totally non toxic safe for even small pets solution to the little guys.. thanks to gps an hiesen for the great customer service and for fire bud..and


----------



## Rdubz (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyone know anything about Gluebert (gorrila glue#4 x Sherbert ) I just received 11 fems about to soak them now . Curious is anyone tried and what you think?


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 16, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I smoked some weed.
> So, i got to thinkin... what if u lined up all the stoners and smokers through out time... how many mites do y'all think have been smoked? I got some of that mitey weed myself.. i just have to find a totally non toxic safe for even small pets solution to the little guys.. thanks to gps an hiesen for the great customer service and for fire bud..View attachment 4798576anView attachment 4798577d


Do you man if your that hard up for smoke man.
Give people a heads up before you burn with them let them choose there were hundreds of those things on your plants.
edit: this is your first pic above


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 16, 2021)

He's just prepping for the great-reset.
You vill eat zee bugs
you vill own nossing
ans you vill be heppy.

Spider mites are kinda gross but not the end of the world. Great looking buds Fibro, all things considered.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 16, 2021)

EAT THE BUGS BIGOT!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 16, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Do you man if your that hard up for smoke man.
> Give people a heads up before you burn with them let them choose there were hundreds of those things on your plants.
> edit: this is your first pic above
> View attachment 4798604


And lint rollers are great for removing hair -- especially before trimming.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 17, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Do you man if your that hard up for smoke man.
> Give people a heads up before you burn with them let them choose there were hundreds of those things on your plants.
> edit: this is your first pic above
> View attachment 4798604


Lol, im not trying to be an ass hatbut.. i live on top of a mountain in the middle of nowhere. im the only one here that grows inside. May I ask how u are i just watched a george Cervantes video who said him self at this stage he would do nothing.. yes thats rite he said nothing


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 17, 2021)

I live on top of a mountain in the middle of no where and get board sometimes so i usualy just pick the cat hair out one by one... and. God this site must have the largest selection of little boys, pansies, and metro sexuals, cuz some of u shure arnt men.. oh no I got dirt under my nails,, oh no theres a bug.. i bet yall habe no ladies sitting around playing with ur self cause boys ill put money on it ya aint never had a woman like me and keeped her.. now go sit in play with your toys mommy has more important things to do like eat ice cream with real men.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Lol, im not trying to be an ass hatbut.. i live on top of a mountain in the middle of nowhere. im the only one here that grows inside. May I ask how u are i just watched a george Cervantes video who said him self at this stage he would do nothing.. yes thats rite he said nothing


Every single outdoor crop I’ve ever grown had some bugs on it. Good ones and bad ones. I always rinse buds after harvest in 5 gallon bucket of water w some peroxide. Works well.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 17, 2021)

@GrowRijt 
Hey. Look at that thanks...some one with some useful information...not just stating the obvious.. instead of playing weres waldo with mites on my bud pics..who woulda thunk it... thank u kind sir for your useful and helpful info...i will do some research on it and thanks agian... (4 all the lil boys out there... useful and helpful are 2 key words there)


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 17, 2021)

quiescent said:


> You're a double digit IQ, subpar grower with a fat girl that likes ice cream. Are you really questioning the sexuality of people you've never met while verifying yours with a picture of a woman that's obese eating ice cream?
> 
> You have no clue what you're doing, the last year of posts can confirm that to the uninitiated. If you want to see how woefully ignorant incompetence looks to the rest of us take a look back at your posts.
> 
> ...


what was the point of this post? nothing about is helpful.. do you feel better now? You typed all that out and didn’t offer any useful information that could help them combat the problems. If you’re going to be a dick atleast be useful.


----------



## AlienAthena (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I smoked some weed.
> So, i got to thinkin... what if u lined up all the stoners and smokers through out time... how many mites do y'all think have been smoked? I got some of that mitey weed myself.. i just have to find a totally non toxic safe for even small pets solution to the little guys.. thanks to gps an hiesen for the great customer service and for fire bud..View attachment 4798576anView attachment 4798577d


Look into doing a bud wash. You’ll need 3 buckets some baking soda and lemon juice i believe but it’s a simple process. Wont remove every single mite but your bud will be cleaner, it’ll be obvious in the water.


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> what was the point of this post? nothing about is helpful.. do you feel better now? You typed all that out and didn’t offer any useful information that could help them combat the problems. If you’re going to be a dick atleast be useful.


There is no being useful useful was 8 months ago when they got the spider mites and didn’t handle it before putting them in flower. They wanna smoke bug and mold that’s on them check the posts it’s all that way this is the same person that said I quoted them from 3 years ago when they just joined the site less than a year ago


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> ya aint never had a woman like me and keeped her..


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 17, 2021)

AlienAthena said:


> Look into doing a bud wash. You’ll need 3 buckets some baking soda and lemon juice i believe but it’s a simple process. Wont remove every single mite but your bud will be cleaner, it’ll be obvious in the water.


thank u


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 17, 2021)

first off im a woman.. 2nd off all ive stated im a newb that needs help... 3 off if u new about my problem 8 months ago why didn't u state something help full.. . but me being a woman i cant even handle ur drama.. i gracefully bow out and will no longer be giving my bussines or refering any one here.. alls i wanted was a little help with honing my skills from the thread with the thread of people that get there stuff from the same place but,, well not all...but i get put down and mocked.. im done stooping to that level, im better then this.. especial from some one who has staff member in there name.. u may not care about one person but people add up and if bussiness continues this way u will drive it into the ground.. good evening and have a pleasant life


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 17, 2021)

That girl has had quite a few ice creams from the looks of her 

Ice creams are very delicious


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 17, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> That girl has had quite a few ice creams from the looks of her
> 
> Ice creams are very delicious


good weed = fierce munchies


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 17, 2021)

Tonight is 4 weeks
Cake N Chem from GPS

Pretty frosty already for 30 days since flip. And I'm getting lots of amazing scents from both of em.

Very resinous. Beautiful bud density

Pretty sure the pollen from the strong C'N'C male I saved did it's magic. What a nice strain!

going for some ice-cream now. I have lemon meringue pie in the freezer

thanks GPS
BR


----------



## bubbahaze (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> I live on top of a mountain in the middle of no where and get board sometimes so i usualy just pick the cat hair out one by one... and. God this site must have the largest selection of little boys, pansies, and metro sexuals, cuz some of u shure arnt men.. oh no I got dirt under my nails,, oh no theres a bug.. i bet yall habe no ladies sitting around playing with ur self cause boys ill put money on it ya aint never had a woman like me and keeped her.. now go sit in play with your toys mommy has more important things to do like eat ice cream with real men.View attachment 4799058


Nice necklace


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> first off im a woman.. 2nd off all ive stated im a newb that needs help... 3 off if u new about my problem 8 months ago why didn't u state something help full.. . but me being a woman i cant even handle ur drama.. i gracefully bow out and will no longer be giving my bussines or refering any one here.. alls i wanted was a little help with honing my skills from the thread with the thread of people that get there stuff from the same place but,, well not all...but i get put down and mocked.. im done stooping to that level, im better then this.. especial from some one who has staff member in there name.. u may not care about one person but people add up and if bussiness continues this way u will drive it into the ground.. good evening and have a pleasant life


Don't stress it. Everyone starts somewhere and the fact that you're brave enough to share and ask for help speaks volumes of your character, while the way you've been treated speaks equally to their character. Use the "ignore" button and continue on would be my suggestion. I agree about people being Nancy's. I know I've eaten my share of bugs(mountain biking) and dirt, we've all dropped food at some point and brushed it off. Hang in there and it looks pretty dang good for a "noob"

Here's some doc holiday. Too bad these classics aren't available anymore. Think I'm going to cross the jelly pie with these


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 17, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> first off im a woman.. 2nd off all ive stated im a newb that needs help... 3 off if u new about my problem 8 months ago why didn't u state something help full.. . but me being a woman i cant even handle ur drama.. i gracefully bow out and will no longer be giving my bussines or refering any one here.. alls i wanted was a little help with honing my skills from the thread with the thread of people that get there stuff from the same place but,, well not all...but i get put down and mocked.. im done stooping to that level, im better then this.. especial from some one who has staff member in there name.. u may not care about one person but people add up and if bussiness continues this way u will drive it into the ground.. good evening and have a pleasant life


Yea but which one cause these sure ain’t all the same chick but you claim to be all of them. Lmao


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 18, 2021)

damn this thread is hopeless lol


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 18, 2021)

Whatever happened to tangerine?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 18, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> first off im a woman.. 2nd off all ive stated im a newb that needs help... 3 off if u new about my problem 8 months ago why didn't u state something help full.. . but me being a woman i cant even handle ur drama.. i gracefully bow out and will no longer be giving my bussines or refering any one here.. alls i wanted was a little help with honing my skills from the thread with the thread of people that get there stuff from the same place but,, well not all...but i get put down and mocked.. im done stooping to that level, im better then this.. especial from some one who has staff member in there name.. u may not care about one person but people add up and if bussiness continues this way u will drive it into the ground.. good evening and have a pleasant life


I like how you present humbleness after you were acting like your shit don't stink and no mistakes were made on keeping it by quoting Georgie. You keeping that weed around is just gonna keep mites around.

When someone like evergreen tells you that the shit you took on the floor stinks you shouldn't try to counterpoint. If you're truly in some humble endeavour you'd ask questions not make declarations and make arguments against.

Also, unless you yoyo 50+lbs those pictures aren't all the same person. There's more fat above the breasts in the ice cream pic than I have on my whole body. My lady is the size of the person in the other pictures and there's no angles that can make someone's shoulders and upper torso look like they're 75lbs heavier.

I'm sorry for body shaming you/your girl friend/whomever's body you wish you were born in. I'm not sorry for rubbing your face in the shit you took on the carpet trying to tell us it didn't stink for 4 posts.

I don't care if anyone thinks I'm a dick, it's been proven.


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 18, 2021)

Just getting back into it after a couple year hiatus. Life changes, moved to the coast, lot smaller place here.
We love it but the weather sucks for outdoor growing, hell I didn't even get a ripe tomato until September.
For now I'm limited to a 2x4 grow, currently have some cannaventure stuff going. Nothing special to show as of yet.
Should be done with these by mid March, then I'll dig out my GP stash of seeds from the fridge. 
Anxious to get back to growing my own again.
SD


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 18, 2021)

What to do this next roundup?? 

Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 18, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> What to do this next roundup??
> View attachment 4800198View attachment 4800199
> Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
> They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


Id go nuts, I have a compulsion to plant everything before I buy more or at least see one female per pack.....Orange Blossom...I planted the whole pack and got not a single female


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 18, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> What to do this next roundup??
> View attachment 4800198View attachment 4800199
> Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
> They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


Jelly Pie


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 18, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Id go nuts, I have a compulsion to plant everything before I buy more or at least see one female per pack.....Orange Blossom...I planted the whole pack and got not a single female


That would suck and the OBS was one I was anxious for. I've had pretty good luck with past GPS packs, but no guarantees for sure.
Here's my issue, I've only got a 2x4 tent and can get 8 5gal nursery pots in there. Wanna do 4 strains 2 plants each. Guess I need to figure out how many 1 gal I can get in there till I sex them all. Maybe just pop half a pack and hope for 2 females and leave it at that.


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 18, 2021)

MtRainDog said:


> Jelly Pie


I've read nothing but good about this one, so I'll definitely throw it in the mix...thx


----------



## The Pipe (Jan 18, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> What to do this next roundup??
> View attachment 4800198View attachment 4800199
> Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
> They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


Purple badlands and Tombstone


----------



## Snowback (Jan 18, 2021)

I'd go with "Hibernate", but mostly because I have never even heard of that one and I want to see your pics of it. Nice lineage too.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 18, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> What to do this next roundup??
> View attachment 4800198View attachment 4800199
> Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
> They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


Sundance Kid and Jelly Pie. Take clones.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 18, 2021)

Jelly pie FTW


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 19, 2021)

Thx for the input y'all. 
I should mention I prefer racy ring your bell sativas , and also need a knock down put me to sleep indica as well for the evenings. If you had to pick the strongest sativa leaners of my packs, which would they be. Thinking I'll do the JP and PB for sure or maybe the Hibernate, not much info on the latter. I do have half packs, 5 seeds each of Night Rider, FMF and GN which all turned out with a nice buzz I like. Wanna try something new now.
I've been on outdoor grower for the most part and have done pretty well. This will be my 3rd indoor in a 2x4, last grow had a herm I missed and seeded the whole F'n tent.
So now I'm paranoid and pulled them all out checking for nuts every couple days during the 2nd and 3rd week. What a F'n pain, found a few on 2 plants, plucked em with no returns thus far. Never had a herm outdoors And getting adjusted to having a couple ounces or less vs 2lbs a plant has been very difficult. 
So I don't want to leave much room for error considering my smaller harvest. 
I'll really appreciate any info I get from all of you having grown these before, it's fun being back.
SD


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 19, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> Thx for the input y'all.
> I should mention I prefer racy ring your bell sativas , and also need a knock down put me to sleep indica as well for the evenings. If you had to pick the strongest sativa leaners of my packs, which would they be. Thinking I'll do the JP and PB for sure or maybe the Hibernate, not much info on the latter. I do have half packs, 5 seeds each of Night Rider, FMF and GN which all turned out with a nice buzz I like. Wanna try something new now.
> I've been on outdoor grower for the most part and have done pretty well. This will be my 3rd indoor in a 2x4, last grow had a herm I missed and seeded the whole F'n tent.
> So now I'm paranoid and pulled them all out checking for nuts every couple days during the 2nd and 3rd week. What a F'n pain, found a few on 2 plants, plucked em with no returns thus far. Never had a herm outdoors And getting adjusted to having a couple ounces or less vs 2lbs a plant has been very difficult.
> ...


pig whistle probably the best pack to pull a sativa leaner out of.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 19, 2021)

Texas Chem is approaching 3rd week since the flip. Smells r very nice so far.


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 20, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> Purple badlands and Tombstone





Amos Otis said:


> Sundance Kid and Jelly Pie. Take clones.


Gonna follow both of your suggestions.
It'll be these four the next round...thx for your help.
SD


----------



## Senokai (Jan 20, 2021)

Cookies n Chem - This expression is going to get the chop in a few days. Terp profile really turned towards Cookies at the end. It reminds me of Cookies n Cream I got from a dispensary a while back. For most of its flower period it was heavy Dawg.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 21, 2021)

4 nice females in that pack of Stardawg F2. Two shitty ones got culled and 4 were very nice looking males. This will be a fun hunt. I’m a little surprised how squat and compact all but one of them are.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 21, 2021)

I grabbed a pack of that dubstep last week when it was 35% off and it looks like he's out. limited release of black banana chem, i just swagged a pack.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 21, 2021)

They have 30% off over there right now and the Stardawg F2 is $50. Tempting.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 21, 2021)

slow drawl said:


> What to do this next roundup??
> View attachment 4800198View attachment 4800199
> Picked these up back in the GN days on the cheap!
> They've been stashed in the fridge for a couple years.


Jelly pie or hibernate. For the record I didn't see the previous recommendations from the others. Seems a consensus is forming.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 22, 2021)

I don't know anyone who has run the Hibernate, but you really can't go wrong with those two from what I've seen in here. Several friends have run Jelly Pie and rave about it. Luck is always involved though... unless you're Jay-Z. Then you just always produce the best from jump street. Now that he's in the game, I'm out. Can't compete.


----------



## GrowRijt (Jan 22, 2021)

Some Jelly Pie #7 I’ve been growing for about 3 years now. The yoyo I’m using can barely hold this cola up. She thicc. Very grape jelly + skunky cleaner.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 22, 2021)

Its a bird, its a plane, blah just another ole dense as f eagle scout


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 22, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> Cake N Chem pics from a couple days ago, day 35. Added Agromax UVB last weekend. For me, she still wants to be fed 2ec+, running FFOF, 1.4-1.6 leaf VPD, no Co2


Do you find the UVB light to be that beneficial? Have you done several runs with and without for a comparison? I've read the U of MD study from long ago, I know some people swear by the Cmh's and other's cobs, I've read a ton of threads and heard the hype vs others saying meh, etc, etc.
I won't be moving away from my DE HPS, but I am considering supplementing with a row of CMH with 4100k bulbs down the middle. Sure, the spectrum will definitely make it better, but worth the expense and electricity (heat and light)... hmmm. ??


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jan 23, 2021)

What's up folks- got 5 Eaglescouts about 3 weeks in from seed. All 5 popped, bought these 3yrs ago (closet storage)? Doing a mix of coco/sphag/perlite/worm castings, geoflora veg granuals amended. Every watering is about 900-1000ppm for a while, foxfarm trio base, orca benies, calmag, roots organics bat&seabird guano. Cheering for the runt in the front! Stay tuned...


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I'd go with "Hibernate", but mostly because I have never even heard of that one and I want to see your pics of it. Nice lineage too.


It's a good ole one. I went looking for mama, hoping I found her. Shuteye F2. From calyx bros. I say hibernate. Amos made some good f2s, also, if not all gone


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 23, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Do you find the UVB light to be that beneficial? Have you done several runs with and without for a comparison? I've read the U of MD study from long ago, I know some people swear by the Cmh's and other's cobs, I've read a ton of threads and heard the hype vs others saying meh, etc, etc.
> I won't be moving away from my DE HPS, but I am considering supplementing with a row of CMH with 4100k bulbs down the middle. Sure, the spectrum will definitely make it better, but worth the expense and electricity (heat and light)... hmmm. ??


This is first run with Agromax UVB, I ran a reptile bulb before, not sure how much that helped. The studies I read all support the theory UVB increases THC production to protect itself from the increased UVB. In other words, I'm mimicking a high altitude environment.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

Well I just preordered that lemon tree S1 with the 30% off. I’ve been waiting for them to come out with something new that wasn’t stardawg or purple punch for a while now. That looks legit. I’ve heard so many good things about lemon tree.


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just preordered that lemon tree S1 with the 30% off. I’ve been waiting for them to come out with something new that wasn’t stardawg or purple punch for a while now. That looks legit. I’ve heard so many good things about lemon tree.


Hey TB, glad to see your still growing strong.
Ditto to everything you said. Been waiting 9 months for the LT to come around, actually hit the button a couple weeks ago, but it didn't take. Got sooo many seeds now....fightin' the urge.
U plan on poppin' em soon or sittin' on 'em awhile?


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> Hey TB, glad to see your still growing strong.
> Ditto to everything you said. Been waiting 9 months for the LT to come around, actually hit the button a couple weeks ago, but it didn't take. Got sooo many seeds now....fightin' the urge.
> U plan on poppin' em soon or sittin' on 'em awhile?


Not sure. I’ve been growing a lot of Cannarado stuff lately (so I’ve mostly been in that thread) and I still have so many packs to hunt through. I have started coming back here to post updates on my stardawg F2 since I found 4 really nice ladies in that pack. The next thing coming in for me is the pink runtz x grape gasoline from compound on Monday and I think I need to start some of those ASAP. I just saw that lemon tree S1 on GPS and knew that was definitely one I shouldn’t sleep on, especially with that 30% off. I’ve been after some lemon tree for a while and will probably get to them reasonably soon. Guess they don’t ship out for 10 more days. Animal cookies S1 looks cool too but I’ve already got way too many GSC crosses.


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Not sure. I’ve been growing a lot of Cannarado stuff lately (so I’ve mostly been in that thread) and I still have so many packs to hunt through. I have started coming back here to post updates on my stardawg F2 since I found 4 really nice ladies in that pack. The next thing coming in for me is the pink runtz x grape gasoline from compound on Monday and I think I need to start some of those ASAP. I just saw that lemon tree S1 on GPS and knew that was definitely one I shouldn’t sleep on, especially with that 30% off. I’ve been after some lemon tree for a while and will probably get to them reasonably soon. Guess they don’t ship out for 10 more days.


I wanted that LT back on 4/20 @ 50% off. Had to take DawgLemons instead. Finally got a fem on my last of 10. Now 3 weeks post flip, lookin' good, stretching like a mf though. 
I've got a couple G13 Genius (Bros. Grimm) for the lime terps, 2 weeks post flip and Bag of Oranges (Useful) coming Mon. Love me some sour citrus.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

I love me those citrus terps too. That dawg lemons tempted me for a while but I’ve got like 15 unopened packs of stardawg crosses and have forbidden myself from buying any more after I bought the F2. G13 x genius sounds killer! I ordered some A11 beans back in the day but never popped them and eventually lost them in a move. 

I’ve got a shitload of Rado’s roasted garlic margy beans (46!), as well as 12 goji margy and that should give me some good lime terps to work with. The other really killer citrus strains I have are tropicanna cookies x zelatti and ECSD/forum GSC x zelatti from Cannarado. I popped 7 of the tropicannas and got a huge female with awesome citrus terps and I think I can find an even better female in my remaining 10 seeds. I’m gonna look for males in the zelatti and margy crosses and lemon tree has been the missing piece for eventual citrus strain experiments of my own, since Rado has given me so many awesome freebies with citrus profiles. I think I have like 6 months of heavy pheno hunting left before I can try a couple chucks. Here’s a pic of that tropicanna.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 23, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Do you find the UVB light to be that beneficial? Have you done several runs with and without for a comparison? I've read the U of MD study from long ago, I know some people swear by the Cmh's and other's cobs, I've read a ton of threads and heard the hype vs others saying meh, etc, etc.
> I won't be moving away from my DE HPS, but I am considering supplementing with a row of CMH with 4100k bulbs down the middle. Sure, the spectrum will definitely make it better, but worth the expense and electricity (heat and light)... hmmm. ??


I know you were talking to someone else but I'll chime in. First run for me using california lightworks uvb and they do seem to have more frost than usual. Density seems better as well. Cheers.


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 23, 2021)

Tried twice, couldn't get my reply in the right spot. I'm a comp. idiot....but I can grow, no, really I can!!! lol

TB, I've been lookin' @ the Tropicanna from Oni Seed Co. so we're almost on the same page.

By the way, how's your dog doin' ?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 23, 2021)

Purple Chem4 doesn’t really have a main cola, it’s just a bush, all tops. Gonna stake it soon to open it up in the middle.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 23, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> Tried twice, couldn't get my reply in the right spot. I'm a comp. idiot....but I can grow, no, really I can!!! lol
> 
> TB, I've been lookin' @ the Tropicanna from Oni Seed Co. so we're almost on the same page.
> 
> By the way, how's your dog doin' ?


Got 3 and two are bad shedders, but they’re awesome dogs. All rescues. Prefilters in my tents hardly slow the shedding down at all, and my malinois is the worst because her fur is so super soft and fine. Gotta pick it all out with tweezers when I trim lol. I was really impressed with the tropicanna x zelatti terps. Like orange starbursts. While not citrus but still very fruity, here’s another really nice one I’ve been working with. Last strain ever made by BOG.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 23, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> I know you were talking to someone else but I'll chime in. First run for me using california lightworks uvb and they do seem to have more frost than usual. Density seems better as well. Cheers.


Thanks for the info, and I was hoping for others to chime in. Are you running them to full 12 hours or just dosing the final 2 or 3 hours of each day?


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 23, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Thanks for the info, and I was hoping for others to chime in. Are you running them to full 12 hours or just dosing the final 2 or 3 hours of each day?


Run the fixture which is a 2' florescent tube @ 24" above canopy for 20min per hour for 3 hours. Between 3-5 am.


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 23, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Well I just preordered that lemon tree S1 with the 30% off. I’ve been waiting for them to come out with something new that wasn’t stardawg or purple punch for a while now. That looks legit. I’ve heard so many good things about lemon tree.


Seems to make some bangers s1’ed if in fact lemonade and whatever cut Caleb/csi is working with are s1’s and not hybrids. I was considering grabbing a pack but I have so much lemon tree shit already. Good luck, should be some terpy frosted out plants in there.


----------



## HighHitter (Jan 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Got 3 and two are bad shedders, but they’re awesome dogs. All rescues. Prefilters in my tents hardly slow the shedding down at all, and my malinois is the worst because her fur is so super soft and fine. Gotta pick it all out with tweezers when I trim lol. I was really impressed with the tropicanna x zelatti terps. Like orange starbursts. While not citrus but still very fruity, here’s another really nice one I’ve been working with. Last strain ever made by BOG. View attachment 4805246


Sorry, Ize just f'n with U.
Back in May several gave you sht for the hair in your pics. I know how it is, I'm a dog lover too, and you share some really nice pics...so thanks 4 that


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> Sorry, Ize just f'n with U.
> Back in May several gave you sht for the hair in your pics. I know how it is, I'm a dog lover too, and you share some really nice pics...so thanks 4 that


I know. I’ve accepted the dog hair at this point. I always try to pluck it all out of the buds but my friends know to be on the lookout too lol.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Jan 24, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Seems to make some bangers s1’ed if in fact lemonade and whatever cut Caleb/csi is working with are s1’s and not hybrids. I was considering grabbing a pack but I have so much lemon tree shit already. Good luck, should be some terpy frosted out plants in there.


Yeah it looked like a score for 65 bucks. The only other thing I have with lemon terps is the grape-o-nade from Rado so this actually was good for my collection.


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Run the fixture which is a 2' florescent tube @ 24" above canopy for 20min per hour for 3 hours. Between 3-5 am.


I'm doing similar. I'm about 28" from canopy, beginning in week 5, ramped it up to 3 intervals of 20 minutes every 2hrs mid-day with a 4th interval for 40 minutes. I kicked it down to 3 intervals of 20 minutes the other day, noticed slight leaf burn and hasnt continued since i minimized UVB time.

I'd imagine there is variance amongst strains in their ability to tolerate certain UVB levels


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 24, 2021)

visajoe1 said:


> I'm doing similar. I'm about 28" from canopy, beginning in week 5, ramped it up to 3 intervals of 20 minutes every 2hrs mid-day with a 4th interval for 40 minutes. I kicked it down to 3 intervals of 20 minutes the other day, noticed slight leaf burn and hasnt continued since i minimized UVB time.
> 
> I'd imagine there is variance amongst strains in their ability to tolerate certain UVB levels


It's my understanding that indica strains handle the uvb better due to their origins at higher altitudes.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 24, 2021)

Smells divine!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 24, 2021)

I got three bison breath and a animal star cookies in flower. One of the bison breaths is looking like a keeper and a second one is nice looking too. The keeper smells like D. The animal star is also smelling like chem d at this point but it isn’t throwing as much frost as I like to see. I have it backed up, might have to reveg the one bison breath but I found some pollen sacks chilling in the middle of my male Cali king so I hit a branch on her at least. I’ll get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Snowback (Jan 24, 2021)

TerrapinBlazin said:


> Not sure. I’ve been growing a lot of Cannarado stuff lately (so I’ve mostly been in that thread) and I still have so many packs to hunt through. I have started coming back here to post updates on my stardawg F2 since I found 4 really nice ladies in that pack. The next thing coming in for me is the pink runtz x grape gasoline from compound on Monday and I think I need to start some of those ASAP. I just saw that lemon tree S1 on GPS and knew that was definitely one I shouldn’t sleep on, especially with that 30% off. I’ve been after some lemon tree for a while and will probably get to them reasonably soon. Guess they don’t ship out for 10 more days. Animal cookies S1 looks cool too but I’ve already got way too many GSC crosses.


I can't speak for GP's version but I used to have a cut of Lemon Tree and holy smokes it truly was insane lemon terps and flavor. It was also insanely covered in trichomes. However, yield was not particularly great. GL with your coming hunt.


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 24, 2021)

HighHitter said:


> Sorry, Ize just f'n with U.
> Back in May several gave you sht for the hair in your pics. I know how it is, I'm a dog lover too, and you share some really nice pics...so thanks 4 that


I was not giving shit..I was showing love


----------



## budsblazer (Jan 24, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Had another small go at some GMO cakes, still one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 4779710View attachment 4779711View attachment 4779712View attachment 4779713





Dad223 said:


> Now if you know you’re buying feminized seeds that are F1’s and that’s advertised, then yeah expect some to intersex and don’t be upset.
> 
> But when your an established cultivator who’s already dialed in and you buy regular seeds with a promise of superiority, and you get intersex plants without introducing ANY environmental stressors...
> 
> I think we can understand how these two situations are vastly different in expectations and simply lumping them all in the “grower error” category is an incorrect approach.


Looks amazing!


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 25, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I got three bison breath and a animal star cookies in flower. One of the bison breaths is looking like a keeper and a second one is nice looking too. The keeper smells like D. The animal star is also smelling like chem d at this point but it isn’t throwing as much frost as I like to see. I have it backed up, might have to reveg the one bison breath but I found some pollen sacks chilling in the middle of my male Cali king so I hit a branch on her at least. I’ll get some pics up tomorrow View attachment 4806199View attachment 4806200


forgot I took this one, probably 5 days ago.


----------



## Snowback (Jan 25, 2021)

A little random nugget of City Slicker.... getting ready for a ride in the bong.


----------



## jonesaa (Jan 25, 2021)

for the vault!


----------



## LowRange (Jan 26, 2021)

Just done an order with GreenPoint, i must say their checkout process and members area are really good. Fingers crossed the order gets to me.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm waiting for next big sale


----------



## tkufoS (Jan 26, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I'm waiting for next big sale


They're basically every month now.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

Texas Chem


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 26, 2021)

LowRange said:


> Just done an order with GreenPoint, i must say their checkout process and members area are really good. Fingers crossed the order gets to me.


No need to cross your fingers.
What did you get?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> for the vault!
> 
> View attachment 4806921


My pack wasn’t sealed n the beans look a lil wonky but it snagged them 35% off and it sounds like a fire cross


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 26, 2021)

Who was asking about Lemon Tree?

I have a few


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 26, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Who was asking about Lemon Tree?
> 
> I have a few
> 
> ...


They look very uniform, how were they trained?


----------



## JewelRunner (Jan 26, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Who was asking about Lemon Tree?
> 
> I have a few
> 
> ...


S1?


----------



## LowRange (Jan 27, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> No need to cross your fingers.
> What did you get?


I just got GMO Punch and Purple Canyon because they were both in stock and i needed something fast. Still need to cross my fingers, im in Australia and things take forever and not everything gets through.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 27, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> They look very uniform, how were they trained?


I show them pics of sexy males and they do whatever I want


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 27, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> S1?


The original clone


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jan 27, 2021)

Um, there's a typo in one of the banners on your site. It says "Best Award Wining (sic)". Surely that's worth a free pack. lol.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm gonna need a bigger tent ...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Um, there's a typo in one of the banners on your site. It says "Best Award Wining (sic)". Surely that's worth a free pack. lol.


It was a major award...


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 28, 2021)

LowRange said:


> I just got GMO Punch and Purple Canyon because they were both in stock and i needed something fast. Still need to cross my fingers, im in Australia and things take forever and not everything gets through.


Wrd. Feminized. I haven't run any of the fems. Good luck. Post pics if it works out.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Jan 28, 2021)

Texas Chem (#2)


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2021)

wedding cake x dosido #2


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2021)

Wedding cake x Dosido #4


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2021)

Topanga og x Chem4 #3


----------



## evergreengardener (Jan 30, 2021)

Gmo x Animal Cookies


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Jan 31, 2021)

if they wana hate let em hate! taste the rainbow...


----------



## visajoe1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Cake N Chem day 60


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 31, 2021)

Epic GPS porn on this page. Love it.


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Feb 1, 2021)

yes it is edited but only saturation and brightness


----------



## Psteezy (Feb 2, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> yes it is edited but only saturation and brightness View attachment 4813457


Strain?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 3, 2021)

Cake N Chem, 43 days.



Smells just like Astro Pop candy!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2021)

hibernate 

She’ll probably finish in a week or two.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 5, 2021)

3 different phenos of bison breath. The first one looks the coolest but the second one is the stinkiest.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 5, 2021)

Those of you that have ran Copper Chem, how much are you yielding per plant? Got one at the end of week 6 really beefing up with leaves turning dark green to purple. Is that a Stardawg trait?


----------



## Fibromyoucha (Feb 6, 2021)

they hate us cause they anus


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 6, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> they hate us cause they anusView attachment 4818128


Just a bunch of dried up mites on all them leaves lmao no thanks.
Haters Gunna hate time to step it up


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 6, 2021)

Hairs are easy to clean from buds.

Have you ever got fiberglass insulation on a sticky nug or dropped a bud in coco coir, fack!

Smoking bugs is pretty 
We've all done it.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 7, 2021)

unless they are already dead, mites don't stay on the leaves when the plant is drying. They crawl away. There could be eggs though, but who doesn't love some delicious tasty eggs?


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Cake n Chem end of Day 70. Almost there, about 50% clear trichs


----------



## F_Dupp (Feb 10, 2021)

When are the Purple Punch beans expected to be back in stock?


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 10, 2021)

Cake N Chem - 7 1/2 weeks.
The shorter, bushier one

A closer view

The other one. This one smells way better, like Astro Pop candy

Top of the main cola. Kinda looks like a wedding cake dripping with frosting.


----------



## DankTankerous (Feb 11, 2021)

Stardawg F2
Day 65

I’ll be harvesting any day now. Lots of outgrowths, with super frosty calyx’s. The Smell is muttled to be honest. Trich’s smell like berry, OG pine.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 11, 2021)

The Stardawg F2s so often look great in peoples' pics.


----------



## DaleW (Feb 12, 2021)

Will they ever bring back EVER GREEN?!


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 12, 2021)

DaleW said:


> Will they ever bring back EVER GREEN?!


Probably not I know someone working those beans though


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 15, 2021)

Texas Chem (1)
]
Smell is like fruit stripe gum and gasoline. Sour/sweet with some skunk.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 15, 2021)

Texas Chem (2)

Smell is almost off putting. Really funky/musky, skunk/b.o. with some diesel and idk what. Reminds me a lot of how GMO usually smells but different.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 15, 2021)

Cake N Chem ... 65 days. Getting the itch to chop em down by Friday.

I take these closeup shots with my Nikon D3000 and a Sigma macro lens. I also use a 2" 26mm lens from my telescope (my astronomy buddies would probably not approve) to inspect trichs visually... looking at them that way the trichs seem cloudier than here.

Virtually no new white pistils at this point, I think she's ready.  

BR


----------



## arrowman (Feb 15, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> @TerrapinBlazin
> Yea green point Prices keep going up when
> Ive seen good gear at like 3 bucks a seed plus rewards..
> I mean what ive grown has been good dont get me wrong but thats only dream catcher. So far. Im hoping this gmo punch is worth braging about.. onlly 3 of the gmo even germinated.
> with no freebies, , no bogos, no reward system its all premium prices and damn ive seen all kinds o great gear with much better prices.. ive been starting to look around myself lately


When you can get 6 fems shipped for under $50, it's not bad.


----------



## led1k (Feb 16, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Cake N Chem ... 65 days. Getting the itch to chop em down by Friday.
> View attachment 4827540
> I take these closeup shots with my Nikon D3000 and a Sigma macro lens. I also use a 2" 26mm lens from my telescope (my astronomy buddies would probably not approve) to inspect trichs visually... looking at them that way the trichs seem cloudier than here.
> View attachment 4827541
> ...


Really nice shots. Beautifully frosty!


----------



## visajoe1 (Feb 17, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Cake N Chem ... 65 days. Getting the itch to chop em down by Friday.
> 
> I take these closeup shots with my Nikon D3000 and a Sigma macro lens. I also use a 2" 26mm lens from my telescope (my astronomy buddies would probably not approve) to inspect trichs visually... looking at them that way the trichs seem cloudier than here.
> 
> ...


Looking good! I just chopped my cake n chem today, 77 days. I'll post pics in a few days when they get a final trim and go into paper bags


----------



## psychadelibud (Feb 18, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Texas Chem (1)
> View attachment 4827344]
> Smell is like fruit stripe gum and gasoline. Sour/sweet with some skunk.





OGcloud808 said:


> Texas Chem (2)
> View attachment 4827346
> Smell is almost off putting. Really funky/musky, skunk/b.o. with some diesel and idk what. Reminds me a lot of how GMO usually smells but different.



I have GOT to order some of these before they are gone! I keep putting them off... Smh.

Looks beautiful and dank, for sure! I bet the fruit stripe smelling pheno will have the baby poo terps in the end... A very sought after terp for me personally!

On the second pic, when you say B.O., what kinda body odor are we talking about here exactly?? Please tell me its the oniony ripe armpit smell?

What day flower are you in here?? You only have 2 gals?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Feb 18, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> I have GOT to order some of these before they are gone! I keep putting them off... Smh.
> 
> Looks beautiful and dank, for sure! I bet the fruit stripe smelling pheno will have the baby poo terps in the end... A very sought after terp for me personally!
> 
> ...


... I wasn’t sure what ppl mean by baby poop terps until I just touched a sugar leaf and yea, I see what u mean now. As for #2 , yes armpit b.o. / onion/garlic and some idk what. 

Have been bad at keeping track of time for a few but if I had to say, I think we’re bout end week 5 - start of week 6. Got a purple Chem4 in flower and some others veggin both GPS and other banks, including a few more Texas Chems.

Holding onto these (3) packs of Stardawg f2 and TC for a while after this run. Got some clones rooting in case. I’m sure I’ll want a pheno or 2 around just not sure which ones yet.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 19, 2021)

Both of them hanging to dry. Notice the one on the right has more purple to it. That was the taller, sweeter smelling one. Both made big fat buds!

Next GPS run will be Stardawg f2 next season. Can't wait!

BR


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 20, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Both of them hanging to dry. Notice the one on the right has more purple to it. That was the taller, sweeter smelling one. Both made big fat buds!
> View attachment 4831451
> Next GPS run will be Stardawg f2 next season. Can't wait!
> 
> BR


Hell yeah. I got a Copper Chem coming down in a few days. They're some yielders fo sho!


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

Bison Breath #2. I'll probably try to reveg this one but i have a nug loaded with cali king seed if it doesn't work at least.


----------



## DaleW (Feb 20, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Probably not I know someone working those beans though


Very good stuff. I got it some years back


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2021)

Purple Badlands f2. Numero uno is pure fruity funk and number 2 is a dawg leaner, acrid chemmy burnt rubber goodness.
numero uno

number 2


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Cake N Chem ... 65 days. Getting the itch to chop em down by Friday.
> View attachment 4827540
> I take these closeup shots with my Nikon D3000 and a Sigma macro lens. I also use a 2" 26mm lens from my telescope (my astronomy buddies would probably not approve) to inspect trichs visually... looking at them that way the trichs seem cloudier than here.
> View attachment 4827541
> ...


Its difficult to get the entire flower in focus with a lens like that I have the same camera I think I might even have the same lens. I got better result using my cell phone camera. lol 
There's a setting and I forget which one that helps with that. I should get my camera out and try taking macro pics again....


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> Bison Breath #2. I'll probably try to reveg this one but i have a nug loaded with cali king seed if it doesn't work at least.View attachment 4832062View attachment 4832063


Just ordered some Bison Breath.... hope it turns out that good. How long in flower you at??


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Just ordered some Bison Breath.... hope it turns out that good. How long in flower you at??


I think it's towards end of week 9. this one prolly would've been ready a half a week ago but i need the seed to mature and i just want to take the whole tent all at once. The other two pheno's are way more chemmy, they look like chem and stink like chem. this one has a little fruity thing going on idk... see how she smokes. Definitely a looker.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

You made some seed - which one the fruity or the chem ??
Good job that looks yummy. I like the longer internode spacing cause PM a thing here.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> You made some seed - which one the fruity or the chem ??
> Good job that looks yummy. I like the longer internode spacing cause PM a thing here.


Numero uno is the fruity. Number 2 is the chem dominant. These are f2’s made by a friend.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> You made some seed - which one the fruity or the chem ??
> Good job that looks yummy. I like the longer internode spacing cause PM a thing here.


The one pictured is the fruity one, it has some Cali king pollination going on in a nug. I hit the nicest chem one too but isk of the pollen took


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 21, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hell yeah. I got a Copper Chem coming down in a few days. They're some yielders fo sho!


Just did an early smoke test around lunchtime. Holy Cow! That Cake baked me!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 23, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Just did an early smoke test around lunchtime. Holy Cow! That Cake baked me!


So I chopped the Copper Chem down last night and made a nice little hash ball from what I scraped off the trimmers. Wow! Best hash I've ever had and it wasn't even cured. Can't wait to try the flower now. My wife said it makes you slump lol. Totally non-functional but dammit if you aren't happy as hell just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 23, 2021)

beautiful dank stuff. So impressed.
thanks GPS

BR


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Just found these in my seed library/ collection. Forgot about these, believe they're at least 3-4 years old-


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

There's so many pages on this thread but I remember the cookies n chem being fire. What's going on with Greenpoint these days? Remember some serious drama while back about the usual in the bean biz, herms, people not getting pack, etc. Is Gu still around, did he sell Greenpoint?


----------



## wierdly (Feb 24, 2021)

The C&C was going for like 400 a pack b4 the mom was lost. I still got a pack! Back from the auctions... The good ol days


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

wierdly said:


> The C&C was going for like 400 a pack b4 the mom was lost. I still got a pack! Back from the auctions... The good ol days


O gotchya. How much would my sealed gp c'n'c go for now?


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> O gotchya. How much would my sealed gp c'n'c go for now?


There is definitely fire in the Greenpoint seeds, but in my experience trying to unload a bunch of packs on auction, they are basically worthless.

I donated my Cookies and Chem and my Raindance will get ran, one of these days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> There is definitely fire in the Greenpoint seeds, but in my experience trying to unload a bunch of packs on auction, they are basically worthless.
> 
> I donated my Cookies and Chem and my Raindance will get ran, one of these days.


Word ya I was just wondering, im not selling them and will probably run these at one point. I did hear good things about both these strains. I just find it crazy hearing some of prices that these packs we all got at well under $100 are going for...some $500+ at times, crazy shit.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> There is definitely fire in the Greenpoint seeds, but in my experience trying to unload a bunch of packs on auction, they are basically worthless.
> 
> I donated my Cookies and Chem and my Raindance will get ran, one of these days.


I ran rain dance a couple years ago


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Word ya I was just wondering, im not selling them and will probably run these at one point. I did hear good things about both these strains. I just find it crazy hearing some of prices that these packs we all got at well under $100 are going for...some $500+ at times, crazy shit.


I haven't seen these prices.
People on Strainly asking too much for packs, but they just sit there.
I had these up for auction. 3 packs each
Starting price 90 and no one even bided, except for 1 guy that didn't pull through.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2021)

Purple Badlands f2 #1 is just starting to show a few amber resin glands. I’ll probably pull her down this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Feb 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't seen these prices.
> People on Strainly asking too much for packs, but they just sit there.
> I had these up for auction. 3 packs each
> Starting price 90 and no one even bided, except for 1 guy that didn't pull through.
> View attachment 4835837View attachment 4835838View attachment 4835839


That's crazy no one scooped those. 

I have raindance and TNT popped currently and still have a ton. I love stardawg so I have zero complaints. 

Jelly pie - grape pie x2

Western wizard - blissful wizard x2

Pioneer Kush - pre 98 bubba x2

Sundance kid - sunset sherbert x2

Gunslinger - 6k starfighter x2

Cake n Chem - wedding cake x2

City slicker - gelato 33 x4

Cookies n Chem - cookies n cream x2

Copper Chem - Chem 4 x2

Purple badlands - Colorado Flo x 2

Hibernate - shuteye x2

Sundae stallion - sundae driver x2

Bandit breath - ogkb x2

Bodega bubblegum - Indiana bubblegum x1

Tomahawk - gg4 x1

Bison breath - motorbreath 15 x1

Dreamcatcher - blue dream x1

Stardawg f2 x1


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't seen these prices.
> People on Strainly asking too much for packs, but they just sit there.
> I had these up for auction. 3 packs each
> Starting price 90 and no one even bided, except for 1 guy that didn't pull through.
> View attachment 4835837View attachment 4835838View attachment 4835839


Ya I wouldn't expect greenpoint to go for much, I was referring to my thugpug packs, I paid $80 for every pack I have and those are going for crazy prices on resale.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 24, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> That's crazy no one scooped those.
> 
> I have raindance and TNT popped currently and still have a ton. I love stardawg so I have zero complaints.
> 
> ...


Are you blokes serious? i see so many of you lucky seed hoarding buggers. Must be nice to have such easy access to everything.


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 24, 2021)

I’m still here. No I haven’t sold Greenpoint but we do have a big team and we keep growing. 
I’ve got some great plans for 2021 and 2022 so stay tuned.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 24, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> I’m still here. No I haven’t sold Greenpoint but we do have a big team and we keep growing.
> I’ve got some great plans for 2021 and 2022 so stay tuned.


Sweet. You're welcome for the proof-reading a few pages back too.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 24, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just found these in my seed library/ collection. Forgot about these, believe they're at least 3-4 years old-
> View attachment 4835741
> View attachment 4835742


The CnC is in my top 3, it had above average yield of some potent and super tasty ganja.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Feb 24, 2021)

I have 3 CnC seeds left, still have yet to get a female, fingers crossed on those final 3


----------



## Snowback (Feb 24, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't seen these prices.
> People on Strainly asking too much for packs, but they just sit there.
> I had these up for auction. 3 packs each
> Starting price 90 and no one even bided, except for 1 guy that didn't pull through.
> View attachment 4835837View attachment 4835838View attachment 4835839


If they knew how good that Western Wizard was....

I still get asked about it by people, close to 3 years later. I'd make you an offer myself, but I already have another pack of it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 24, 2021)

My keeper of bodega bubblegum is really nice. Smells fruity, kind of like bubblegum with a fruity twist. Great buzz, pretty and yields well. Slow veg though.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 24, 2021)

My favorites are 
GuardDawg x Stardawg
Copper Chem
Lucky 7's
Jelly Pie
I've decided to just hold on to them, because they are worth more to me than what the general public is offering.


----------



## V256.420 (Feb 24, 2021)

A little something from Heisen.............................Wedding Dos tester. Smells like cake and OG kush. I want to eat and sniff at the same time


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2021)

A few shots from my soon to be harvested Wedding Night females.



Number 1


Number 2


----------



## Senokai (Feb 25, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Just found these in my seed library/ collection. Forgot about these, believe they're at least 3-4 years old-
> View attachment 4835741
> View attachment 4835742


I just finished Cookies N Chem. I would pop those lol


----------



## LubdaNugs (Feb 25, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I just finished Cookies N Chem. I would pop those lol


The truth, this man speaks it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 25, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few shots from my soon to be harvested Wedding Night females.View attachment 4836666
> View attachment 4836668
> 
> View attachment 4836667
> ...


Woah good job brother. Thats some fire right there.

Send that #2 over here for proper disposal.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 25, 2021)

Scooped CakeNChem. Dont see how you can go wrong for 40 odd bucks.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 25, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Scooped CakeNChem. Dont see how you can go wrong for 40 odd bucks.


Mine is now in the early stages of curing. Another little test smoke tonight and its already amazing. A nice flavour - the sweet cake smell comes through in the rich, dank smoke. STRONG


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 26, 2021)

How old are these? Tombstone seems like a nice combo.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Feb 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> My favorites are
> GuardDawg x Stardawg
> Copper Chem
> Lucky 7's
> ...


Hey boss, I sent you a message with my email about them beans.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 26, 2021)

Anyone run Dubstep yet??

Just got my packs of Dubstep and Bison Breath.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 26, 2021)

I ran dubstep for a few cycles...FANTASTIC strong stone. Easy to grow big bat buds.

Tastes like an electric wire fire....tingly like licking a 9 volt battery. At first it was soooo weird but then that stone hits ya....man thats a good one.

Stardawg Corey Haim CUT X A-Dub

Good lucky finding an A-Dub leaner... Hard to get that lemon lime punch with all that stardawg chem wiring the place up...

A real solid winner of a sativa heavy strain....i have 6 seeds left from an origial 12 pack (probably had 15)


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow sounds nice ... beans gonna get a dunking then.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 26, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Hey boss, I sent you a message with my email about them beans..


Sorry, NFS. 
Check the last sentence in the post you quoted.


bongrip101 said:


> How old are these? Tombstone seems like a nice combo.
> View attachment 4837453


Nice score!
I'm going to guess at least 6 years.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I haven't seen these prices.
> People on Strainly asking too much for packs, but they just sit there.
> I had these up for auction. 3 packs each
> Starting price 90 and no one even bided, except for 1 guy that didn't pull through.
> View attachment 4835837View attachment 4835838View attachment 4835839


GPS packs are good for trading but fems are more popular now. 
Makes sense if you don’t want the males...

I usually get two decent females out of a pack of regs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> I’m still here. No I haven’t sold Greenpoint but we do have a big team and we keep growing.
> I’ve got some great plans for 2021 and 2022 so stay tuned.


Nice dude, thanks for the reply, glad your thriving.


----------



## Dividedsky (Feb 26, 2021)

bongrip101 said:


> How old are these? Tombstone seems like a nice combo.
> View attachment 4837453


Tombstone is fire...my buddy ran that years ago and got some heaters out of one pack. I love anything with triangle kush


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 26, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Nice score!
> I'm going to guess at least 6 years.





Dividedsky said:


> Tombstone is fire...my buddy ran that years ago and got some heaters out of one pack. I love anything with triangle kush


Awesome! a cool dude I traded with added them in. I am a huge fan of TK as well.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 27, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Anyone run Dubstep yet??
> 
> Just got my packs of Dubstep and Bison Breath.


Dubstep was a good one ran it a few times in the past 2 years or so now. Super potent there are some bomb pics out there


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 27, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Scooped CakeNChem. Dont see how you can go wrong for 40 odd bucks.


No, you really can't go wrong. I ran about 80 seeds of it once. Zero complaints.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Feb 27, 2021)

Stunning ^. Good job dude.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey GU, would you be down for doing a Blueberry Stardawg cross? I can say there will be at least one order for that umm.... BlueDawg?!


----------



## Gu~ (Feb 28, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Hey GU, would you be down for doing a Blueberry Stardawg cross? I can say there will be at least one order for that umm.... BlueDawg?!


The dreamcatcher is pretty close. Has some super silver haze in it too


----------



## NoTillPhil (Feb 28, 2021)

I just ran Cake N Chem along with Cackleberry. At first I was pretty bummed as I was hit with some sick variance. Popped 10/11 and ended up with only one female!! Well that's a first for me. In the end I like the female so much I really couldn't complain. (not that anyone was to blame) I had multiple strains going and it just be that way sometimes. I also got a garlic/blueberry pheno out of the Cackle that is pretty wicked. Smells strongly like garlic and ramps and then surprises the shit out of you because it tastes like blueberries or melons. F2'd both so I can really run through a bunch.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 28, 2021)

NoTillPhil said:


> I just ran Cake N Chem along with Cackleberry. At first I was pretty bummed as I was hit with some sick variance. Popped 10/11 and ended up with only one female!! Well that's a first for me. In the end I like the female so much I really couldn't complain. (not that anyone was to blame) I had multiple strains going and it just be that way sometimes. I also got a garlic/blueberry pheno out of the Cackle that is pretty wicked. Smells strongly like garlic and ramps and then surprises the shit out of you because it tastes like blueberries or melons. F2'd both so I can really run few a bunch.


Similar story with my Cake N Chem run. Only 2 girls, but both are stellar. One smells and tastes more chem, and the other one (that turned some really nice dark colours in the last 2 weeks) was more Cake - much sweeter, but both quite strong. I mixed all the trim from both and have now made the most wonderful extract with Everclear alcohol. My process is still improving, and this time I have a fairly clean extract. Once it was dry I collected it up with two razors and folded into wax paper to keep in the freezer for a while. I just vaped a little chunk of it, pretty yummy.

There's already a new Cake N Chem bush that just start blooming in there now. Amazing, beautiful healthy plant, I I like the stretch on her and she seems to beef up a fair bit every night. Three cuts off her are now in the veg tent and I should see roots pretty soon. I'll be keeping this one for a few cycles.


----------



## NoTillPhil (Feb 28, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Similar story with my Cake N Chem run. Only 2 girls, but both are stellar. One smells and tastes more chem, and the other one (that turned some really nice dark colours in the last 2 weeks) was more Cake - much sweeter, but both quite strong. I mixed all the trim from both and have now made the most wonderful extract with Everclear alcohol. My process is still improving, and this time I have a fairly clean extract. Once it was dry I collected it up with two razors and folded into wax paper to keep in the freezer for a while. I just vaped a little chunk of it, pretty yummy.
> 
> There's already a new Cake N Chem bush that just start blooming in there now. Amazing, beautiful healthy plant, I I like the stretch on her and she seems to beef up a fair bit every night. Three cuts off her are now in the veg tent and I should see roots pretty soon. I'll be keeping this one for a few cycles.


Nice. I have a love of poker which requires a good understanding of variance. 

My CnC is very vanilla with a flavor I recognize from my earlier days. Super squat though and not much stretch.


----------



## Snowback (Feb 28, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> The dreamcatcher is pretty close. Has some super silver haze in it too


I thought that might be your answer. Alas, I long for the pure BB cross. If the opportunity ever comes up, please consider it. Thanks for replying!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 28, 2021)

Hey gu i need help with something imma step in your dm real quick


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Hey GU, would you be down for doing a Blueberry Stardawg cross? I can say there will be at least one order for that umm.... BlueDawg?!


Purple badlands was the flo x stardawg. I only ran a few GP and that was one of them. I got some nice plants but as mentioned I get more blueberry from BD crosses than I have from any flo


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 1, 2021)

NoTillPhil said:


> I just ran Cake N Chem along with Cackleberry. At first I was pretty bummed as I was hit with some sick variance. Popped 10/11 and ended up with only one female!! Well that's a first for me. In the end I like the female so much I really couldn't complain. (not that anyone was to blame) I had multiple strains going and it just be that way sometimes. I also got a garlic/blueberry pheno out of the Cackle that is pretty wicked. Smells strongly like garlic and ramps and then surprises the shit out of you because it tastes like blueberries or melons. F2'd both so I can really run through a bunch.


After getting all males from 8 Cali Cannons and 4 Cowboy Kush, I started watching this thread to see if anyone else was having this issue. Seems to me that the Stardawg crosses do tend to have more male offspring than others. Copper Chem is the only SD cross I've had that gave me a female first run from the few seeds I grew. The females that do come out of the SD crosses though all seem to be fire. Has anybody that has f2'd the SD crosses, noticed more females in that generation?


----------



## Senokai (Mar 1, 2021)

NoTillPhil said:


> I just ran Cake N Chem along with Cackleberry. At first I was pretty bummed as I was hit with some sick variance. Popped 10/11 and ended up with only one female!! Well that's a first for me. In the end I like the female so much I really couldn't complain. (not that anyone was to blame) I had multiple strains going and it just be that way sometimes. I also got a garlic/blueberry pheno out of the Cackle that is pretty wicked. Smells strongly like garlic and ramps and then surprises the shit out of you because it tastes like blueberries or melons. F2'd both so I can really run through a bunch.


Cackleberry is my favorite GPS strain. It is one of the few strains where the mom can come out and show off. I never saw blueberry or garlic from the ones I have ran (between F1 and F2s). The cherry diesel side always came through with a solid chem note on the backend.


----------



## NoTillPhil (Mar 1, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Cackleberry is my favorite GPS strain. It is one of the few strains where the mom can come out and show off. I never saw blueberry or garlic from the ones I have ran (between F1 and F2s). The cherry diesel side always came through with a solid chem note on the backend.


I have 5 phenotypes of the CB atm. So far I have a pure purple lemon, a lemon gingerish and the garlicky one. The other two are about 45 days in and both smell mostly of lemon or lime. I can see where one may end up more cherry than lemon though. We'll see.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 1, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> After getting all males from 8 Cali Cannons and 4 Cowboy Kush, I started watching this thread to see if anyone else was having this issue. Seems to me that the Stardawg crosses do tend to have more male offspring than others. Copper Chem is the only SD cross I've had that gave me a female first run from the few seeds I grew. The females that do come out of the SD crosses though all seem to be fire. Has anybody that has f2'd the SD crosses, noticed more females in that generation?


I had same luck with cali cannon


----------



## Snowback (Mar 1, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> After getting all males from 8 Cali Cannons and 4 Cowboy Kush, I started watching this thread to see if anyone else was having this issue. Seems to me that the Stardawg crosses do tend to have more male offspring than others. Copper Chem is the only SD cross I've had that gave me a female first run from the few seeds I grew. The females that do come out of the SD crosses though all seem to be fire. Has anybody that has f2'd the SD crosses, noticed more females in that generation?


I got 8 out of 10 females on Western Wizard. It was nice luck. 6 out of 10 were female on City Slicker. Both of those being StarDawg crosses.

I once did the original Bwiz seeds from Cookiemaine and I got 1 female out of 10 seeds  That was nasty.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Mar 2, 2021)

Anyone else find absolute bangers in the Banditbreath line? I mean every single plant would be a keeper in someones garden. The most potent aswell, next would def be Jellypie.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 2, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> No, you really can't go wrong. I ran about 80 seeds of it once. Zero complaints.
> View attachment 4838898


I misspoke on the post above. It was about 40 seeds of Cake n Chem, and about 40 seeds of Copper Chem. A few freebies in a few packs made 83 total with 39 females if I remember correctly. I've ran other 10 packs as well and so have several friends. My ratios have been normal. I don't think the Stardawg somehow produces more males. It's just that when someone has bad luck they are understandably bummed and post about it.


----------



## NoTillPhil (Mar 2, 2021)

I certainly hoped to convey that I wasn't really bothered by my dose of bad luck. Twas a first and I have way too many beans to get through before I die. 

The other two crosses I have ran from GP came up roughly 50/50. Next up is Texas Chem. I've recommended them to quite a few people in the FB grow groups. I like that I also feel like I have a good idea of what the SD male brings having seen it put on a few things now. Am I right to think that anything coming up squat or slower to veg is likely leaning towards the mom? SD have lemon in it's dawg?  Never grew the pure Stardawg. 





FluffsTravels said:


> I misspoke on the post above. It was about 40 seeds of Cake n Chem, and about 40 seeds of Copper Chem. A few freebies in a few packs made 83 total with 39 females if I remember correctly. I've ran other 10 packs as well and so have several friends. My ratios have been normal. I don't think the Stardawg somehow produces more males. It's just that when someone has bad luck they are understandably bummed and post about it.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 3, 2021)

NoTillPhil said:


> Am I right to think that anything coming up squat or slower to veg is likely leaning towards the mom? SD have lemon in it's dawg?  Never grew the pure Stardawg.


I have never run Stardawg. I'm pretty sure Gu's Stardawg is the purple Stardawg. As far as the squat plant, I would think "yes" for the most part, but it's a virtual cornucopia of genetics. Yes, on the lemon terps in my experience. This thread is full of great information. You could probably search other threads for "stardawg" to find out more info but here is something to read High Times Interview


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 5, 2021)

I know I have had some bad percentages of males sometimes and may have spoken of them on the forums but I have also had great percentages of females sometimes, just part of the game for me, never blamed a breeder because 8 of 10 were males, also never called a breeder and offered them extra free cash because 9 of 10 were females


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 5, 2021)

BleedsGreen said:


> I know I have had some bad percentages of males sometimes and may have spoken of them on the forums but I have also had great percentages of females sometimes, just part of the game for me, never blamed a breeder because 8 of 10 were males, also never called a breeder and offered them extra free cash because 9 of 10 were females


So if you share the results you come across , it's called blaming ?


----------



## NoTillPhil (Mar 5, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> I have never run Stardawg. I'm pretty sure Gu's Stardawg is the purple Stardawg. As far as the squat plant, I would think "yes" for the most part, but it's a virtual cornucopia of genetics. Yes, on the lemon terps in my experience. This thread is full of great information. You could probably search other threads for "stardawg" to find out more info but here is something to read High Times Interview


Interesting, tyty


----------



## NoTillPhil (Mar 5, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> I have never run Stardawg. I'm pretty sure Gu's Stardawg is the purple Stardawg. As far as the squat plant, I would think "yes" for the most part, but it's a virtual cornucopia of genetics. Yes, on the lemon terps in my experience. This thread is full of great information. You could probably search other threads for "stardawg" to find out more info but here is something to read High Times Interview


An even better find for me as I fully agree with his quote below. I'm of the opinion that the reason almost anyone smoking back then can remember kiler skunk is because way more than a few people were growing it. The most mass grown genetics back then were all afghani based. The last I personally seen something compare was in an afghani skunk x herijuana. Anyway wrong thread to keep going on this. Thanks again!


"I really think that those genetics lie in landrace Afghan genetics. The later back you go, the more of a chance you might get on being able to find something that is close to Roadkill out there. That is where the original Roadkill came from. An old, Afghan seed. Original Skunk #1 has Afghan in it. The Super Skunk was a back cross of the (Afghan x Skunk) x Afghan."


----------



## Cptn (Mar 9, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I thought that might be your answer. Alas, I long for the pure BB cross. If the opportunity ever comes up, please consider it. Thanks for replying!


@Gu~ 
I think what we all want is a fresh batch of Purple Badlands!





Purple Badlands


DJ Short's Flo (Temple cut) has exploded in popularity in the Colorado medical market, due to her unique aroma and consistently euphoric and relaxing effects. A well-bred combination of Purple Thai, Highland Thai, and Afghan genetics, Flo is always purple-tinged and has a very distinct aroma.




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 10, 2021)

actech said:


> All grape punch


I know it's been a while ago but how did these turn out smoke-wise as far as flavor and effects?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 12, 2021)

@Gu~ when the animal cookies crosses coming out


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 13, 2021)

Animal cookies feminized hybrids will be available for tester release in the first week of April. You’ll have to be signed up to the email newsletter to get a chance at a free pack


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 13, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Animal cookies feminized hybrids will be available for tester release in the first week of April. You’ll have to be signed up to the email newsletter to get a chance at a free pack


Already on the list


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2021)

A few shots of buds going into the cure.

Purple Badlands F2

Wedding Night.


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm growing their Jelly Pie and I'm impressed.
Now I'm only need to keep not fcking them up-..


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 13, 2021)

STRAIN REVIEW
Breeder: Greenpoint
Strain: Copper Chem (Chem 4 dominant I think)
Method Smoked : bong, joint

SMELL

Dominant smell of bud: Pine
Associated smells of bud: Coffee (especially when you open the jar), Skunk, Dank, Gas leak

TASTE

Dominant flavour: Pine
Associated flavours: Gas 

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - 9
- cough factor? : yes/no - Not at all

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - 30% head, 70% body
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) - 7.5
Duration : (approx length of buzz, from first hit) - 2-3 hours 
Use : Daytime/Bedtime: Don't smoke this shit until you're ready to veg out lol. Def night...after 8
Munchies? : yes/no - Yes 
Effects: OG-like head buzz and body numbing deep body stone. Doesn't put you to sleep but you can't move. Great for watching Netflix or laying on the beach. After half a joint last night I told my wife "I feel like all I have is a head" lol


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 13, 2021)

Texas Chem #1


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 13, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> I'm growing their Jelly Pie and I'm impressed.
> Now I'm only need to keep not fcking them up-..


One of lay favorite strains, the Grape Pie dominant phenos are lip smackingly sweet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Animal cookies feminized hybrids will be available for tester release in the first week of April. You’ll have to be signed up to the email newsletter to get a chance at a free pack


IMO It would be unethical to sell those strains until tests are complete. 

That’s the plan, right?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> IMO It would be unethical to sell those strains until tests are complete.
> 
> That’s the plan, right?


I tested them all. As did others. No herms just plain old fire in almost every seed. 

For a comparison I just did 2 packs of Bodhi. Strawberry Goji and Twin Flame. The SG had 1 major herm that seeded everything and 2 of 7 females were larfy crap buds that I had to give away. The Twin Flames did not herm but also had 2 of 6 plants with larfy crap buds. Otherwise 2 of the SG were awesome keepers and 1 TF was as well

I grew out every Animal Cookie cross and all were fire. No larfy buds, no herms and so much fire that it made it very difficult to pick a keeper.

I'm not kissing heisens ass Chunky. I tell it like it is and you know that. I have the pics to back up my words and you know that too. If his shit sucked I'd say it loud and clear for all to see but it doesn't.

If I had 1 complaint about his crosses it would be that they all get me too fucking wasted and not enough sativa high. I hope he makes some of those sometime soon. 

I know you don't get along with H but no need to knock his stuff or call him unethical. He's worked hard to get where he is and he deserves a bit of credit.


----------



## Mr.Estrain (Mar 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> He's worked hard to get where he is and he deserves a bit of credit.


Reversing elites and chucking them to other elites is hardly hard work lol


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Reversing elites and chucking them to other elites is hardly hard work lol


Is it work? Or is he pulling on his dick and shooting loads all day?

He runs a lot of rooms. If you don't think that is work then you are just a jealous hater who doesn't know the meaning of WORK. I also run a lot of rooms and ya, I WORK a minimum 4 hours a day to keep everything going.

Then I pull on my dick and shoot loads all day


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 14, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> One of lay favorite strains, the Grape Pie dominant phenos are lip smackingly sweet.


It supposed to be pure pheno. I got it from one breeder.. 2nd week of flowering leafs aroun buds are frosting. Woow


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 14, 2021)

Mr.Estrain said:


> Reversing elites and chucking them to other elites is hardly hard work lol


That's cold bro. Pull up to the fire.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I tested them all. As did others. No herms just plain old fire in almost every seed.
> 
> For a comparison I just did 2 packs of Bodhi. Strawberry Goji and Twin Flame. The SG had 1 major herm that seeded everything and 2 of 7 females were larfy crap buds that I had to give away. The Twin Flames did not herm but also had 2 of 6 plants with larfy crap buds. Otherwise 2 of the SG were awesome keepers and 1 TF was as well
> 
> ...


Why are the animal cookie crosses being released as *testers *if they have already been tested? 
That makes no sense.

Past performance cannot be ignored...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why are the animal cookie crosses being released as *testers *if they have already been tested?
> That makes no sense.
> 
> Past performance cannot be ignored...


Your question is valid and I can't answer that. I guess Gu will have to answer that one. I do know that at least a thousand AC seeds have been tested and have worked out very well.

@Gu~ if you need another warehouse for testers give me a holla


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> IMO It would be unethical to sell those strains until tests are complete.
> 
> That’s the plan, right?


Why test when you can sell the seeds and call them testers at the same time?
That way, if someone has a problem, you can turn and say sorry, they were testers, lol.

Only an idiot would buy tester beans, but what do I know, I have breeders that give me tester beans for free.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Why test when you can sell the seeds and call them testers at the same time?
> That way, if someone has a problem, you can turn and say sorry, they were testers, lol.
> 
> Only an idiot would buy tester beans, but what do I know, I have breeders that give me tester beans for free.


I love getting free tester beans. Who doesn't? 

Once I win Heisens contest I will have a million seeds to test as well


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I love getting free tester beans. Who doesn't?
> 
> Once I win Heisens contest I will have a million seeds to test as well


"Free" is the key factor. 

Handling a few random hermies isn't a big deal for the experienced, but it can be an unexpected nightmare for new growers.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Free" is the key factor.
> 
> Handling a few random hermies isn't a big deal for the experienced, but it can be an unexpected nightmare for new growers.


Considering that no selective breeding went into the project, there is guaranteed to be a small percentage of herms, because that's how the cookie crumbles.
This is not a knock on Greenpoint, just facts.
The same goes for every seed maker.

They've already been grown by @V256.420 so they've already been proven to not be pollen bombs.

In this case, "tester" is just another way to generate hype like the great tester crash of 4/20/18.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 14, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> "Free" is the key factor.
> 
> Handling a few random hermies isn't a big deal for the experienced, but it can be an unexpected nightmare for new growers.


True. Plus free testers you should be able to anticipate the "random" in some ways because you know your um.. testing lol but if your unknowingly paying for untested seeds you usually aren't expecting as much instability

I think a lot of people think because they are making fem seeds with "elite clone only's" a x b will always equal ab so testing is unnecessary and I'm just not convinced that's the case.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> True. Plus free testers you should be able to anticipate the "random" in some ways because you know your um.. testing lol but if your unknowingly paying for untested seeds you usually aren't expecting as much instability
> 
> I think a lot of people think because they are making fem seeds with "elite clone only's" a x b will always equal ab so testing is unnecessary and I'm just not convinced that's the case.


What exactly does "clone only" mean? 
My first thought is that the genetics are inconsistent and probably unstable. 

GG4 is a great example. 
How long did it take Tony Green to stabilize his recombinant version?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 14, 2021)

So this is a "free" thing going on here. Otherwise this conversation wouldn't be happening.

People are also free not to "buy". There is always a choice.


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 14, 2021)

2360 topic pages of breeder that some of you calling pollen chucker?
This is first time I hear someOne talking sh.. about GPS.. to be sincere I didn't pay no mind until now, but Like I said jell pie is impressing, his
www pics/strains are more impressive,and as I know people using hes genetics for breeding.And I came here and see that he is shitted on,
WooooW


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 14, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> 2360 topic pages of breeder that some of you calling pollen chucker?
> This is first time I hear someOne talking sh.. about GPS.. to be sincere I didn't pay no mind until now, but Like I said jell pie is impressing, his
> www pics/strains are more impressive,and as I know people using hes genetics for breeding.And I came here and see that he is shitted on,
> WooooW


You haven't read the 2360 pages in this thread?
I recommend you loosen your collar and dive right in.
Spoiler Alert - there are many instances of being shitted on.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> So this is a "free" thing going on here. Otherwise this conversation wouldn't be happening.
> 
> People are also free not to "buy". There is always a choice.


Cancel culture?


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 14, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> True. Plus free testers you should be able to anticipate the "random" in some ways because you know your um.. testing lol but if your unknowingly paying for untested seeds you usually aren't expecting as much instability
> 
> I think a lot of people think because they are making fem seeds with "elite clone only's" a x b will always equal ab so testing is unnecessary and I'm just not convinced that's the case.


A buddy of mine makes S1 seeds from elite cuts and we cross them with other S1 strains we crossed. Haven't been disappointed yet. I think the offspring S1 variants are even better than the elite doner. Each version of the seeds are very stable too as far as variation goes. 

For herms... anything with Cookies in it gonna herm just know that going in. That comes from the Durban. A lot of landrace sativa herm eventually if they dont get pollinated. My experience.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 14, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> 2360 topic pages of breeder that some of you calling pollen chucker?
> This is first time I hear someOne talking sh.. about GPS.. to be sincere I didn't pay no mind until now, but Like I said jell pie is impressing, his
> www pics/strains are more impressive,and as I know people using hes genetics for breeding.And I came here and see that he is shitted on,
> WooooW


Lol, Bakersfield is correct. This thread is well known for posters occasionally exploding in rage at Green Point. As for me, I love their Stardawg crosses and will continue to do so well into the future.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 14, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Lol, Bakersfield is correct. This thread is well known for posters occasionally exploding in rage at Green Point. As for me, I love their Stardawg crosses and will continue to do so well into the future.


Telling the truth isn’t “rage”.

You weren’t even here for the GPS S1 debacle. 

Did you see Heisen’s cross pollination demo?

Do you remember the fake product pics?

No?

Your opinion is uninformed, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 15, 2021)

People always gonna get butt hurt when they have a shitty haul. Easy to blame the breeder instead of taking a look in the mirror and learning from mistakes. 

And so it goes.... never get better always make the same mistakes and point the finger. 

See this shit all the time. 

I guess its the game in breeding. Dont like the seeds gtfo go somewhere else. There's lots and lots of other pollen chuckers out there to get seed from.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 15, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> People always gonna get butt hurt when they have a shitty haul. Easy to blame the breeder instead of taking a look in the mirror and learning from mistakes.
> 
> And so it goes.... never get better always make the same mistakes and point the finger.
> 
> ...


What the fuck are you talking about? 
Nobody said anything about a "shitty haul".

Your straw man argument is weak.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 15, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Telling the truth isn’t “rage”.
> 
> You weren’t even here for the GPS S1 debacle.
> 
> ...


There was some rage directed towards Heisenbeans and Heisenbeans pissed on his Greenpoint plants to help extinguish his rage.

The S1 debacle ended my Greenpoint allegiance.
I've only bought Bison Breath and picked up some seeds at auction, since trading my S1's for the tester drop.


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 15, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> There was some rage directed towards Heisenbeans and Heisenbeans pissed on his Greenpoint plants to help extinguish his rage.
> 
> The S1 debacle ended my Greenpoint allegiance.
> I've only bought Bison Breath and picked up some seeds at auction, since trading my S1's for the tester drop.


There’s good shit in the bison breath for sure. All three phenos I ran were really nice and two were heavy chem with some purp in the bud. I only ran one plant of animal star cookie and it wasn’t anything special. Hard to form an opinion off one plant tho.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 15, 2021)

Texas Chem # 2 got the chop this afternoon at (I think) day 68 flower. Breeder smell descriptions are absolutely on point with this one. Got 2 different phenotype and they both REEK. One Chem dominant (above) and the other I assume is Shoreline dominant cuz it’s some GAS but not like any Chemdog I’ve had.

Some seriously funky bud right here. Can’t wait to smoke this when it’s ready. Shoutout 2 GPS for this amazing strain.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Telling the truth isn’t “rage”.
> 
> You weren’t even here for the GPS S1 debacle.
> 
> ...


Yes, I was... yes, I did... and yes, I do. 

I remember the drama all too well. It was pure torture checking in for the day and then having to scroll through half a dozen pages of impotent reeeee-ing from the likes of you just so that I could find posts from others who actually had something valuable to contribute. I wanted to gouge out my eyes and pull out my remaining hair. I want reparations Chunky! I will never have the time back that I had to waste filtering through your witless ramblings.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Yes, I was... yes, I did... and yes, I do.
> 
> I remember the drama all too well. It was pure torture checking in for the day and then having to scroll through half a dozen pages of impotent reeeee-ing from the likes of you just so that I could find posts from others who actually had something valuable to contribute. I wanted to gouge out my eyes and pull out my remaining hair. I want reparations Chunky! I will never have the time back that I had to waste filtering through your witless ramblings.


I wasn't here but just for the curious, do you have and idea when did the fake pictures thing take place?


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 16, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I wasn't here but just for the curious, do you have and idea when did the fake pictures thing take place?


It's the pics for the purple punch crosses, for what it's worth.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Yes, I was... yes, I did... and yes, I do.
> 
> I remember the drama all too well. It was pure torture checking in for the day and then having to scroll through half a dozen pages of impotent reeeee-ing from the likes of you just so that I could find posts from others who actually had something valuable to contribute. I wanted to gouge out my eyes and pull out my remaining hair. I want reparations Chunky! I will never have the time back that I had to waste filtering through your witless ramblings.


iirc there is the occasional reeeeee-ing towards GPS that stems from a belief that he has political views that are less than woke. Just ignore all the rainbow nazis, I do.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Yes, I was... yes, I did... and yes, I do.
> 
> I remember the drama all too well. It was pure torture checking in for the day and then having to scroll through half a dozen pages of impotent reeeee-ing from the likes of you just so that I could find posts from others who actually had something valuable to contribute. I wanted to gouge out my eyes and pull out my remaining hair. I want reparations Chunky! I will never have the time back that I had to waste filtering through your witless ramblings.


"reeeee-ing"? 
LOL - you aren't very smart. 

I'll keep buying better seeds elsewhere...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> iirc there is the occasional reeeeee-ing towards GPS that stems from a belief that he has political views that are less than woke. Just ignore all the rainbow nazis, I do.


This is a straw man argument. 

Sad...


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 16, 2021)

@Chunky Stool I'm really clueless about 99%of things that you talked about GPS, So I wanna know for you and rest of GPS critics, what are you go to breeders? Coz Ethos. has been shitted on, GPS also, sometimes even bodhi. 

For me if you impress me, you have credit until first disappoint..


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 16, 2021)

Announcement:
*After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> @Chunky Stool I'm really clueless about 99%of things that you talked about GPS, So I wanna know for you and rest of GPS critics, what are you go to breeders? Coz Ethos. has been shitted on, GPS also, sometimes even bodhi.
> 
> For me if you impress me, you have credit until first disappoint..


For high CBD medicinal strains, High Alpine Genetics is the best. 

I like variety when it comes to high THC strains and usually pick up packs to pheno hunt for pollen chucks. 
Cannaventure, copa, bodhi, and mosca are usually very good. 

Scarcity marketing is for amateurs.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 16, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> Nobody said anything about a "shitty haul".
> 
> Your straw man argument is weak.


I'm not the one bashing Green Point all I'm here for is information on Green Point seeds. 

On the shitty haul/nanners/pests/seedling issues.... seen it all before. Not saying anything about you I dont know your or anything about your grows just know what you post here is all. 

Far as shitty haul I wood say nanners can end up = shitty haul, ami right?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I'm not the one bashing Green Point all I'm here for is information on Green Point seeds.
> 
> On the shitty haul/nanners/pests/seedling issues.... seen it all before. Not saying anything about you I dont know your or anything about your grows just know what you post here is all.
> 
> Far as shitty haul I wood say nanners can end up = shitty haul, ami right?


What kind of information are you looking for?

I've grown quite a few -- my last crop included a pack of hibernate (ended up with two decent plants). 

It is ironic that I own more GPS strains than the people who attack me. 

Might grow a pack of boomtown in my next crop.

Hibernate turned out OK but didn't have that greasy goodness that I like. No issues with early hermies or late nanners.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 16, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


Very solid run. I think it’s hard to find a great producing male and work lines. I bet the consistency of fems is better. I’m still growing out some early stuff and liking it though. Popping half a pack of rain dance right now.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 16, 2021)

Bison Breath 
Eagle Scout 
City Slicker
Purple Crunch 
Ice Cream Punch 
Dubstep 

These are in my seed vault.

I just popped Dubstep and looking at tails this morning so headed for some soil.


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 16, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


Guess I’ll b holding onto a few of these packs of Stardawg f2 for a lil while...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 16, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Bison Breath
> Eagle Scout
> City Slicker
> Purple Crunch
> ...


I'd run the Eagle Scout.


----------



## tkufoS (Mar 16, 2021)

OGcloud808 said:


> Guess I’ll b holding onto a few of these packs of Stardawg f2 for a lil while...


Seen some clones of that on strainly


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 16, 2021)

Animal star cookie. It could have better bag appeal but I ran it in promix on coco feed. It’s terpy, definitely a hit of fuel/menthol on the inhale with a cookie exhale. Probably pull something pretty nice out of a pack or two.


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 17, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


You, ethos and few others realised that autos are future in small home growers market.. If we take in consider how much mephisto has f up lately, and how big are his sales number and god knows what could be their sales number if they can meet the demand.. Plus 80% of new growers stars with autos, and there is 90% less. Drama than in photoP. Sections..

One who dethrone Mephisto and can meet supply demands will be RICH..


@OGcloud808 ??? Wtf?


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 17, 2021)

CikaBika said:


> You, ethos and few others realised that autos are future in small home growers market.. If we take in consider how much mephisto has f up lately, and how big are his sales number and god knows what could be their sales number if they can meet the demand.. Plus 80% of new growers stars with autos, and there is 90% less. Drama than in photoP. Sections..
> 
> One who dethrone Mephisto and can meet supply demands will be RICH..
> 
> ...


I think I speak for many when I say I will never run autos.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 17, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I think I speak for many when I say I will never run autos.


Why?
I've never tried autos but will be growing some "semi autos" outdoors this year. 
They are by High Alpine Genetics and must finish by mid Sept to avoid the rainy season.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 17, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why?
> I've never tried autos but will be growing some "semi autos" outdoors this year.
> They are by High Alpine Genetics and must finish by mid Sept to avoid the rainy season.


I've seen a good number of times people run autos and then complain about poor yield. From what I understand autos also have a a lot of ruderalis genetics rolled in. I could understand if growing outside in a northern climate is a must then yeah maybe, but @CikaBika mentioned autos becoming big in the small home growers market. 
Could be, but not for me. I just haven't been bitten by the autos bug yet.

Too bad GPS decided to go this route, it's ok I guess. 
As long as Bodhi doesn't follow suite!  

BR


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 17, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I've seen a good number of times people run autos and then complain about poor yield. From what I understand autos also have a a lot of ruderalis genetics rolled in. I could understand if growing outside in a northern climate is a must then yeah maybe, but @CikaBika mentioned autos becoming big in the small home growers market.
> Could be, but not for me. I just haven't been bitten by the autos bug yet.
> 
> Too bad GPS decided to go this route, it's ok I guess.
> ...


Check out mephisto genetics on Reddit Ppl seem to get Good yield. Epically for the something done in that time frame. Nothing to complain about. 
and great lookin flower


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 17, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Check out mephisto genetics on Reddit Ppl seem to get Good yield. Epically for the something done in that time frame. Nothing to complain about.
> and great lookin flower


Most autos still take the same amount of time to flower as a photo imo. The only difference is not needing to change the light schedule autos grow for roughly 3 weeks before starting flower and then most take 63-70 days. Imo for outdoor early harvests it’s a good option, indoors unless you’re just looking to fill space in a veg area they just don’t entice me, I’ve ran them in the past to see if I liked them. But for now I’ll stick to photos and clones


----------



## stale (Mar 17, 2021)

So I'm growing 2 x Bison Breath, 3 x Jelly Pie, and 1 x Animal Star Cookies. All the nugs on these strains are tiny. At F85 now waiting for amber to show. 
I have two other non-GPS strains that look like normal sized nugs. Does Stardawg lead to small nugs?


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 17, 2021)

A few finished nug shots. Taken in natural light with no flash.

Lemon Tree x Sundae Driver


Purple Badlands f2 numero uno 


Wedding Night numero uno


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 17, 2021)

stale said:


> So I'm growing 2 x Bison Breath, 3 x Jelly Pie, and 1 x Animal Star Cookies. All the nugs on these strains are tiny. At F85 now waiting for amber to show.
> I have two other non-GPS strains that look like normal sized nugs. Does Stardawg lead to small nugs?


I guess it depends on what you consider normal.
I always thought the Stardawg crosses yielded pretty well, with good sized buds.


----------



## Cptn (Mar 17, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


It's been a helluva run @Gu~ 
Quite an accomplishment.

Any more details on what breeding strategies we might expect to see starting out?
Curious if we might see fem versions of selections from your own gear, S1's of Hype cut du jour, or something similar to what you did with purple punch (reversed cut x "everything") but reversing different cuts.

Best wishes to you and the Greenpoint team with this new chapter to come.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 17, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I think I speak for many when I say I will never run autos.


I wont say never but its been several years now. 

I have strains that are photo that finish faster than AUTOs and specially the clones of them. Basically you have a strain that you can harvest outdoors in September its faster than an AUTO - INDOORS. 

I can see when I would use AUTOs..... wait no I cant.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 17, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> A few finished nug shots. Taken in natural light with no flash.View attachment 4856037
> View attachment 4856038
> Lemon Tree x Sundae Driver
> View attachment 4856039
> ...


Great looking flower... how you taking pics. They also look great! Good job congrats.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 18, 2021)

Don't care for autos for reasons mentioned above, just aren't potent enough yet. But no regs means nobody can take your worked male and start a new bean company.


----------



## CikaBika (Mar 18, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I think I speak for many when I say I will never run autos.


Good for you!
I think 40y ago people were sayin I will never run fem. Seeds.. And you arent even mayority targeted customer, like I wrote majority of targeted customers are new small home growers who are complete newbies in growing..

Anfd for rest of comments.. I can give you dosent nah photp. Companies, and if I grow their gear does it mean P. Plants are trash? Like I said top of autoflower game.. I get f.. Up with that lying mith of same flowering time..all pp need at least 30d to get mature to be ready for 12/12 plus switching time.
80%of mephisto start flowering at day 21.. 80% of meph gear finish under 85 days. Mahority of people dont give a f about you pollen chuck ,who rips who dramma, they just wana grow good smoke. They set up a tent,put 20/4 light schedule and can have perpetual grows all the time..


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Don't care for autos for reasons mentioned above, just aren't potent enough yet. But no regs means nobody can take your worked male and start a new bean company.


Mephisto is potent bruh. plenty of ppl have confirmed. 
A lot has happened since autos and fems were shunned.

I run photos and fems but can’t deny the fire coming out of mephisto. Autos have come a long way


----------



## LubdaNugs (Mar 18, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Great looking flower... how you taking pics. They also look great! Good job congrats.


They were taken in a north facing window on a bright day, so no direct light from the sun. I used an IPhone X with no flash.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 18, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I wont say never but its been several years now.
> 
> I have strains that are photo that finish faster than AUTOs and specially the clones of them. Basically you have a strain that you can harvest outdoors in September its faster than an AUTO - INDOORS.
> 
> I can see when I would use AUTOs..... wait no I cant.


What’s the lineage? Got pics?
I’m growing a pack of “Project 25” by copa that supposedly does what you described.
I’ve been burned before so I’ve gotta see it for myself.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 18, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Mephisto is potent bruh. plenty of ppl have confirmed.
> A lot has happened since autos and fems were shunned.
> 
> I run photos and fems but can’t deny the fire coming out of mephisto. Autos have come a long way


At least I see em making some chems and og's. I ran bunch of lowryders one time, remember them? I flower from seed a lot, so I get the time frame and potency as with autos, not the yield. I try to make that up in numbers. But I'd try an og or chem, wedding cake or ice cream cake auto for sure


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 18, 2021)

LubdaNugs said:


> They were taken in a north facing window on a bright day, so no direct light from the sun. I used an IPhone X with no flash.


Looks good bro awesome work.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> What’s the lineage? Got pics?
> I’m growing a pack of “Project 25” by copa that supposedly does what you described.
> I’ve been burned before so I’ve gotta see it for myself.


A friend and me colabed on a breeding project. 

Took a mutant female that was a triploid. I flowered her out for shits and giggles really and took cuts. 
Never know right?

So the mutant ended up being a runt BUT she finished flowering in 30 days from flip.

Thought that was awesome then tested the runt mutant flowers and they were awesome great smoke.

So I grew out the cuts and took more cuts just in case an all. 

The cuts ended up being HUGE plants like 10 footers growth rate was something I've never seen before.
So much for the runt gene. Finished in 40 days flowering (from flip). 

I'm like no way... ran the cuts of the cuts took more cuts. 

Same exact thing happened. 40 days flowering cuts were prolly in soil for 30 days max before flip. 
Weed awesome.

Sent the 3rd round cut to a friend that used her in a reversal and also pollinated a Wifi plant he had going. 

Sent me back the seeds. I ran the seeds indoors and out at the same time. Outdoor finished like September 25th and I coulda chopped her sooner. Was a 14 foot beast. 

Indoors same deal - cept finish was 40 days. I was puffing the indoor while the outdoor was still going.

Outdoor after a cure was better in every way than the indoor (weed snob alert). Splitting hairs here. 

Indoor version a few days before chop



Outdoor version - chop day 12 foot ladder



Outdoor flower - lower down



Outdoor flower higher up


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 18, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> At least I see em making some chems and og's. I ran bunch of lowryders one time, remember them? I flower from seed a lot, so I get the time frame and potency as with autos, not the yield. I try to make that up in numbers. But I'd try an og or chem, wedding cake or ice cream cake auto for sure


I've ran 20 autos on a table is soil and got a pound... Ran them in my VEG room with real VEG plants. Was good.


----------



## kaneboy (Mar 18, 2021)

I guess I will have a go at GU's new stuff ,never done autos and never got into fem seeds ,even though I grow just for myself I've always enjoyed playing around making own seeds from strains I've liked, still got quite a few original wild west series packs that have kept me busy and really happy ,will definitely be keeping around copper,the deputy,dynamite and garlix hell I aint even got to knight rider yet lol


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 19, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.


@Gu~ Well, that's kind of a double bummer. We've seen the Stardawg male with strong females create some amazing offspring. Hopefully, that male will return one day. The other bummer is feminized only and autos. It's not my thing. Oh well, I'm sure you know what's best for your business and what feels right. I've had zero complaints with your product and service. I've been super happy with my purchases, and the auctions were a lot of fun. I have about 600 GPS seeds in the vault. I'm set. Fuck cookies. It's tired, imo. Not that you need it, but good luck and thanks.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 19, 2021)

The strain world will be a more lonely place without those Stardwag crosses.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 19, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> A friend and me colabed on a breeding project.
> 
> Took a mutant female that was a triploid. I flowered her out for shits and giggles really and took cuts.
> Never know right?
> ...


When I was in Tibet a few years ago, I bought a pack of wraps at a Rajerbah market. I had to pantomime rolling a joint for the vendor to grok what I needed, but when he did, his eyes lit up and he grinned beyond the width of his fu manchu. He handed me a pack and said "Magic", and pantomimed himself taking a long drag on a smoke, then his eyes rolling to the back of his head. The amazing thing is that he exhaled smoke after pretending to smoke the non-existent joint.

A month later I was back home, and tending to my veg plants while smoking one of 2 joints I'd rolled in "Magic" papers. The amazing thing, was that even as the joint burned, it put out no smoke. Neither did my exhales. I couldn't believe it, so I lit the second and same thing. The vegging plants must have been instantaneously absorbing the smoke was all I could guess, and sure enough, 2 days later without changing the light schedule, those plants were showing pistils - all female! 14 days later, they had finished putting out perfectly rolled 78 mm joints all over where the bud sites had been. I harvested a couple of hundred pre-rolled joints. Hindu Kush-like weed. Slow burning. Clear exhales.

I would have continued with that line, but those were my last 2 "Magic" rolling papers, and I can't get my passport renewed w/o proof of receiving the covid vaccine, and screw that.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> When I was in Tibet a few years ago, I bought a pack of wraps at a Rajerbah market. I had to pantomime rolling a joint for the vendor to grok what I needed, but when he did, his eyes lit up and he grinned beyond the width of his fu manchu. He handed me a pack and said "Magic", and pantomimed himself taking a long drag on a smoke, then his eyes rolling to the back of his head. The amazing thing is that he exhaled smoke after pretending to smoke the non-existent joint.
> 
> A month later I was back home, and tending to my veg plants while smoking one of 2 joints I'd rolled in "Magic" papers. The amazing thing, was that even as the joint burned, it put out no smoke. Neither did my exhales. I couldn't believe it, so I lit the second and same thing. The vegging plants must have been instantaneously absorbing the smoke was all I could guess, and sure enough, 2 days later without changing the light schedule, those plants were showing pistils - all female! 14 days later, they had finished putting out perfectly rolled 78 mm joints all over where the bud sites had been. I harvested a couple of hundred pre-rolled joints. Hindu Kush-like weed. Slow burning. Clear exhales.
> 
> I would have continued with that line, but those were my last 2 "Magic" rolling papers, and I can't get my passport renewed w/o proof of receiving the covid vaccine, and screw that.


That sounds fantastic!!
but you can literally order them online here:
https://www.amazon.ca/Flavoured-Rolling-Peaches-Chocolate-Liquorice/dp/B017GEA2K0/ref=sr_1_1?crid=QA7TVGCCL4P6&dchild=1&keywords=rolling+papers+black+magic&qid=1616209845&sprefix=magic+rolling+pap,aps,171&sr=8-1

There you go feminized seeds from the smoke of a magic rolling paper you can roll with and light up your veg box.
Try it with some of those remaining Stardawgs and we're all set!


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 19, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> When I was in Tibet a few years ago, I bought a pack of wraps at a Rajerbah market. I had to pantomime rolling a joint for the vendor to grok what I needed, but when he did, his eyes lit up and he grinned beyond the width of his fu manchu. He handed me a pack and said "Magic", and pantomimed himself taking a long drag on a smoke, then his eyes rolling to the back of his head. The amazing thing is that he exhaled smoke after pretending to smoke the non-existent joint.
> 
> A month later I was back home, and tending to my veg plants while smoking one of 2 joints I'd rolled in "Magic" papers. The amazing thing, was that even as the joint burned, it put out no smoke. Neither did my exhales. I couldn't believe it, so I lit the second and same thing. The vegging plants must have been instantaneously absorbing the smoke was all I could guess, and sure enough, 2 days later without changing the light schedule, those plants were showing pistils - all female! 14 days later, they had finished putting out perfectly rolled 78 mm joints all over where the bud sites had been. I harvested a couple of hundred pre-rolled joints. Hindu Kush-like weed. Slow burning. Clear exhales.
> 
> I would have continued with that line, but those were my last 2 "Magic" rolling papers, and I can't get my passport renewed w/o proof of receiving the covid vaccine, and screw that.





bobrown14 said:


> A friend and me colabed on a breeding project.
> 
> Took a mutant female that was a triploid. I flowered her out for shits and giggles really and took cuts.
> Never know right?
> ...


----------



## OGcloud808 (Mar 20, 2021)

Texas Chem # 1


----------



## mafuhawkeestrees (Mar 21, 2021)

Tombstone.

Great sativa high. Smells/taste like eucalyptus. Never tasted cannabis like it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 21, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Most autos still take the same amount of time to flower as a photo imo. The only difference is not needing to change the light schedule autos grow for roughly 3 weeks before starting flower and then most take 63-70 days. Imo for outdoor early harvests it’s a good option, indoors unless you’re just looking to fill space in a veg area they just don’t entice me, I’ve ran them in the past to see if I liked them. But for now I’ll stick to photos and clones


Thats my plan this year. Gonna try tossing some autos outdoor in late May and see what I get. No real expectations other than some late July early August bud.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Mar 22, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Announcement:
> *After seven years, the Stardawg male is being retired*. The powerful chem line created by JJ of Topdawg Seeds served Greenpoint Seeds well. It's being retired because I'm moving to 100% feminized seeds. Feminized photoperiod and feminized auto flowering seeds will be the only types of seeds offered by Greenpoint starting in 2022. If you see regular photoperiod seeds on the menu now, there are no plans for recreating them after they sell out.



I swear each time I get into a different breeder they switch to auto/fem only or retire a legend....oh well I scooped up some GPS beans to play with and this announcement makes them that more exclusive. Thanks for the good ol regular genetics!


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 22, 2021)

Those new MAC autos should be straight fire, game changer!


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 23, 2021)

Unfortunate about the StarDawg male, luckily I'm in the process of doing a CCxCC and CCxSundae Stallion pollen chuck. 
Looking forward to seeing what the future brings GPS, out of the 3 or 4 packs I've gone through I haven't been let down yet!


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 23, 2021)

@Hashishh need help testing your chucks hit me up. I'll run a few for ya. Can run outdoors this season too if you're ready.


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 23, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> @Hashishh need help testing your chucks hit me up. I'll run a few for ya. Can run outdoors this season too if you're ready.


If I end up with the thousands I think I will I can always let a few slip. I know I won't get to growing them out for a while. I want to chuck my CC male onto some ChemDawg by Reserva Privada, and possibly onto some Bubba Kush from Dinafem (I think, got them as clones). 

My goal right now is to preserve the Copper Chem line while I can and revisit it again at some point if what I hear is true. 

One thing I've found with the Copper is the males are vigorous as all hell. The male I've got now has been trimmed twice and just keeps wanting to bust out. Nice thick fans as well.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 23, 2021)

I have a few friends that have been growing the copper chem with good result. They love it.

I got a male I'm taking down today that cut in half 2x is 8 feet tall. Its a landrace sativa from Transkei Pondoland region SA. Need pollen?? I gotta crap-ton load.

First pic is the male at his prime. Hes cut in half just to get him to fit inside a 4x4 tent.

2nd pic is his sister a few days ago.


----------



## Hashishh (Mar 23, 2021)

Beautiful! Keep that pollen around. I tried freezing some last summer from Peak Seeds, I got a few plants to mess with, so I'd like to see if it's still viable. 

Wow those are some stretchy sativas, though! What's the flowering time on them like?


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 23, 2021)

They fill the room fer sure. Flowering time is looking like 90-100 days. I'm getting close to 90 days now. They will continue to push out new pistols until and even after chop day. 

Testers tested = no ceiling so can keep on puffin. good stuff. Very clear headed high, dont get munchies and get a very good nights sleep too. Its good just not narcotic high. Prolly some folks might wig out even if they aren't ready for it. 

Tribal weed.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 23, 2021)

still got these


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 23, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 4860766
> still got these


Those were awesome!


----------



## Snowback (Mar 23, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> If I end up with the thousands I think I will I can always let a few slip. I know I won't get to growing them out for a while. I want to chuck my CC male onto some ChemDawg by Reserva Privada, and possibly onto some Bubba Kush from Dinafem (I think, got them as clones).
> 
> My goal right now is to preserve the Copper Chem line while I can and revisit it again at some point if what I hear is true.
> 
> One thing I've found with the Copper is the males are vigorous as all hell. The male I've got now has been trimmed twice and just keeps wanting to bust out. Nice thick fans as well.


It's going to be up to us after the SD male is gone. I have plans to bx "Western Wizard" as well as do a WW/ City Slicker cross.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 23, 2021)

So is the Stardawg male dead or retired?

Btw, Tomahawk is back up at GPS. I thought what he had listed a few days ago was all that was left. I placed a small order which I thought was my last. I haven't run the Tomahawk but @hillbill and others rave about it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 23, 2021)

Snowback said:


> It's going to be up to us after the SD male is gone. I have plans to bx "Western Wizard" as well as do a WW/ City Slicker cross.


City Slicker is a good one. I hear there's some crosses in the pipeline.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 24, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> City Slicker is a good one. I hear there's some crosses in the pipeline.


I shared it with friends and family. It received universal like, and these are some picky smokers. I kinda wish I picked up more than a single pack but isn't that always the case...


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 25, 2021)

I was really impressed with the Stardawg F2s, so much that I bought 4 more packs. I just popped one pack and its about 7 weeks into flower. Im not impressed with this pack at all. It has none of the potent lemon floor cleaner smells that I got from the first pack. It just smells generic. The plants are huge, but the buds arent as big, or as dense, as the first pack I popped. I would never guess that this second pack was the same strain as the first pack. Other than being very large, vigorous plants, they dont have much similarity. And all of the plants in this second pack are almost identical, where there was some nice variation in the first pack.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4860719


Nice bro!
I had a grape stomper with buds like that. (seeds by @Bobby schmeckle)
The Jelly doughnut effect.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2021)

Too bad OBS is gone. 

It's one of the best in the wild west series, IMHO.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> So is the Stardawg male dead or retired?
> 
> Btw, Tomahawk is back up at GPS. I thought what he had listed a few days ago was all that was left. I placed a small order which I thought was my last. I haven't run the Tomahawk but @hillbill and others rave about it.


He dead for sure. Im mean I'm speculating but I'd bet its been dead for a bit now.

Good thing is those old wild west packs are stardawg dominant so it should be easy to find a son with Daddy's gift of passing on desirable traits.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 25, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> So is the Stardawg male dead or retired?
> 
> Btw, Tomahawk is back up at GPS. I thought what he had listed a few days ago was all that was left. I placed a small order which I thought was my last. I haven't run the Tomahawk but @hillbill and others rave about it.


Did someone say Tomahawk?


----------



## Gu~ (Mar 25, 2021)

Star Dawg male is still alive lol. Y’all are too funny with the dead daddy speculation though. Heisen asked me if he should cull it. I couldn’t bring myself to respond. I hope he didn’t do it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 25, 2021)

You took cuts right? 

Asking for all my friends.


----------



## blueberryrose (Mar 25, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg male is still alive lol. Y’all are too funny with the dead daddy speculation though. Heisen asked me if he should cull it. I couldn’t bring myself to respond. I hope he didn’t do it.


you should find somehere someone has a lot of weed growing outside and plant it nearby discreetly. That would be a good idea.


----------



## GrowRijt (Mar 25, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg male is still alive lol. Y’all are too funny with the dead daddy speculation though. Heisen asked me if he should cull it. I couldn’t bring myself to respond. I hope he didn’t do it.


Keep the stardawg male, cull Heisen.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg male is still alive lol. Y’all are too funny with the dead daddy speculation though. Heisen asked me if he should cull it. I couldn’t bring myself to respond. I hope he didn’t do it.


Im just bullshitting, don't take me too serious. If you guys say its still alive and kicking I believe you. 

Hope you guys good luck moving forward.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 25, 2021)

You took cuts right?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 25, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Star Dawg male is still alive lol. Y’all are too funny with the dead daddy speculation though. Heisen asked me if he should cull it. I couldn’t bring myself to respond. I hope he didn’t do it.


It would seem pretty foolish to cull it considering it has quite a following. You might want to go back to the future one day.

Why fems and fem auto? I can see the google Nest generation liking the ease of the first, and selling mass outdoor of the second. Personally, I don't want either. Sexing is easy enough but sending the first little leaf to the lab for sexing is a no brainer. Hybrid vigor is what I want.

RIP Jessica Walter. Thank you for ending Archer before the woke mob got to it. "It is unclear how many episodes of the show Walter will be in next season but I hear that she worked on _Archer_ until the end. “She loved that show so much and was grateful for it every day,” a friend of Walter’s said."


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 25, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> It would seem pretty foolish to cull it considering it has quite a following. You might want to go back to the future one day.
> 
> Why fems and fem auto? I can see the google Nest generation liking the ease of the first, and selling mass outdoor of the second. Personally, I don't want either. Sexing is easy enough but sending the first little leaf to the lab for sexing is a no brainer. Hybrid vigor is what I want.
> 
> RIP Jessica Walter. Thank you for ending Archer before the woke mob got to it. "It is unclear how many episodes of the show Walter will be in next season but I hear that she worked on _Archer_ until the end. “She loved that show so much and was grateful for it every day,” a friend of Walter’s said."


You still get hybrid vigor from fems though. Honestly I have yet to see a difference in fem vs reg. 

No more occurrences of herms or weak plants with fems. And honestly I have found equal amounts of banger phenos from the fems I've popped as the regs. 

First seeds I ever bought were Dutch passion's skunk #1 feminized back in 2002. All 10 were fantastic and very similar. After that I only ran regular beans for several years because I bought into the "regs are better" rhetoric. But since around 2010 i went back to giving fems a go and found just as many great plants.

I literally can't find a definitive reason one is better than the other. I guess if you're wanting to really work a line and keep the bottlenecking down it is beneficial to introduce a male but that is about the only reason I can see that y chromosome being important.

Not trying to sway anyone just giving my two cents.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 25, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You still get hybrid vigor from fems though. Honestly I have yet to see a difference in fem vs reg.
> 
> No more occurrences of herms or weak plants with fems. And honestly I have found equal amounts of banger phenos from the fems I've popped as the regs.
> 
> ...


Your fem beans have been stellar so far bro!


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 25, 2021)

So have been the fem beans I ran from gps.


----------



## budsblazer (Mar 25, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Don't care for autos for reasons mentioned above, just aren't potent enough yet. But no regs means nobody can take your worked male and start a new bean company.


Look up Roc Bud Inc. he’s achieved 30% with his auto


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 26, 2021)

@thenotsoesoteric and @evergreengardener Cool. Thank you. I respect both of your opinions. I will give fems another chance.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> RIP Jessica Walter. Thank you for ending Archer before the woke mob got to it.


They are too busy messing with the military at the moment. 
RIP Jessica. I had no idea that she passed.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 26, 2021)

In regards to fems, they can be good if you have limited space for testers and/or have a low plant count allowance. I like both regs and fems.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 26, 2021)

This ^^^^


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 26, 2021)

Fems are good even if you can have 1000s of plants. I dont understand why people think they're inferior to regs. I could post several pics to prove that point but seeing this is the greenpoint thread and these fem pics are not greenpoint I won't. But if people could prove regs out perform fems I'd love to see evidence.

Just look at many of the long lasting elite cuts. Girl scout cookies, a fem seed from a hermie. Gg4 a herm seed fem. The theory that many og cuts are hermie/s1 of the chem family or possibly the tk cut. Im sure there are others im forgetting.

Again its subjective but not definitive by any stretch of the imagination that regs out perform fems.

But photos do out perform autos in many respects.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

Greenpoint has become my favorite place to get seeds, all thanks to the Stardawg crosses. I find this sudden change of direction disturbing, as I have ZERO interest in autoflower strains. I have been doing this for 23 years, and know a ton of other long time growers. None of them want anything to do with autos either. This seems like a really bad move by GPS. Why would you swap out a stud male for a piece of shit ruderalis plant? Is this just to cater to all of the noob growers that have no skills and didnt have the balls to do this before the legalization movement? F*** them and their money.

As far as Im concerned, growing autos is akin to eating at McDonalds. Its strictly for lazy people who dont know how to cook. And like the people who eat fast food, most of these autoflower plants will die a slow, miserable death. Because the people caring for them have no clue what theyre doing.

GPS will have a legacy. It can be known for its quality genetics, or for serving up slop. Gu, you should really reconsider this decision. Money isnt everything.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

The world has gone to shit. We have fake people. Fake governments. Fake News. Fake music. Fake food. Fake money. Fake pandemics. And now thanks to the Monsantos of the world and this autoflower craze, Fake weed.

Hopefully this is just a marketing gimmick to sell more of the Wild West series, as we all panic buy.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> The auto hate is real. It’s all glorious marijuana. Types meant for some. Types meant for others.
> 
> I know how to cook decently well but will eat fast food on occasion.
> 
> stop hating on what u don’t deal with that’s *blows raspberries


Would you smoke a landrace ruderalis? If not, then why would you want it bred into your stash?

But....if youre willing to eat shit on occasion, maybe youre willing to smoke it also.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 27, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> The world has gone to shit. We have fake people. Fake governments. Fake News. Fake music. Fake food. Fake money. Fake pandemics. And now thanks to the Monsantos of the world and this autoflower craze, Fake weed.
> 
> Hopefully this is just a marketing gimmick to sell more of the Wild West series, as we all panic buy.


The world was always shit. Nothing "fake" about it. Learn to deal with it.......................................or eat more Q twinkies with your lunch.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

If youre growing outdoors in northern latitude, or just a lazy, careless, or unskilled grower who needs a plant that can take massive abuse, then I can see an advantage to growing autos. But other than that I just dont see the upside. And I believe there is a reason that ruderalis has been excluded from breeding lines that were designed to be consumed. Indica and sativa make good smoke. Ruderalis makes good rope and textiles.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> The world was always shit. Nothing "fake" about it. Learn to deal with it.......................................or eat more Q twinkies with your lunch.


What is a Q Twinkie???

Are you referring to the psyop that made otherwise intelligent people believe that the government was going to save them from the government? Cause that aint me, pal.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

Gps said they're doing fems and autos, not just autos. 

If you don't want to grow autos, don't buy them. If people are wanting to buy them thats their business. No one forcing you to grow autos. 

Some folks don't need bell ringing weed so autos fit them. Me, I prefer a face melting buzz so definitely prefer photos. 

I gave my buddy a couple of the auto freebies I got last year and he threw them in his back yard just to see what they'd do. The delicious seeds northern lights x blueberry wasn't bad weed at all. Didn't yield great but tasted good and got me stoned which means it was better than the rec weed available in Salem, Or at the time.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Gps said they're doing fems and autos, not just autos.
> 
> If you don't want to grow autos, don't buy them. If people are wanting to buy them thats their business. No one forcing you to grow autos.
> 
> ...


Im not going to buy them. Nor am I implying that anyone is attempting to force me to. Im saying that I think this is a bad direction for what is currently my favorite seed company. 

All of a sudden there is an autoflower bandwagon that experienced growers are jumping on? Is there something Im missing here? 

*cue The Twilight Zone theme song


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> All of a sudden there is an autoflower bandwagon that experienced growers are jumping on? Is there something Im missing here?


Supposedly there have been 'great strides' made in the quality of auto bud the last couple of years. Then again, it had nowhere to go but up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Im not going to buy them. Nor am I implying that anyone is attempting to force me to. Im saying that I think this is a bad direction for what is currently my favorite seed company.
> 
> All of a sudden there is an autoflower bandwagon that experienced growers are jumping on? Is there something Im missing here?
> 
> *cue The Twilight Zone theme song


If there is money to be made folks will jump on board.

For me, autos are only worth it if theyre going outside and you don't have a long grow season or want to go unnoticed.

For northern climates theyre perfect for guerrilla grows outdoor. Down south or out west id go photo for sure.

You're right though its weird gps would take such a different route out of no where but as Dylan famously said "times are a changing"

I think that was Dylan anyway.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> do you drink any beverage thats not water? why, cuz you wanted to? coo, good enough reason for me. no hate.


Lol. Great analogy, dude


Those genetically modified, food-like products youre eating are doing wonders for ya. Or maybe its all the ruderalis youre smoking.

How do you block someone on here?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 27, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> How do you block someone on here?


It's so easy. I just used it to block you


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're right though its weird gps would take such a different route out of no where but as Dylan famously said "times are a changing"
> 
> I think that was Dylan anyway.


Yeah. It seems weird to spend years building a solid customer base, just to pull the rug out from under it all.

It would be one thing to add autos to the menu, but to eliminate the product that you built your success upon makes no sense. But Im sure there is some board room full of marketing executives steering this industry into the toilet in order to reach the highest profit margins possible.

As a wise man named Bill Hicks once put it-


----------



## Cptn (Mar 27, 2021)

Hi @Gu~ 
Noticed on the Greenpoint site that you are starting to promote the first new Fem hybrids.
The new reversed pollen donor will be an Animal Cookies cut!
Sounds promising.

One benefit of making Fem seeds with a reversed cut like this is that you can see what the pollen donor brings to the game in a female expression.
Can you share some info on this new donor and maybe some pics of her in full flower (both as a female, and beasting out male flowers when reversed?)

Also, please provide a bit of background on the cut itself:
Was she selected from original Seed Junky F1's by you? A well known cut held by others and shared with greenpoint for this work? Or maybe some other path to greatness?
Love to get any info you feel comfortable sharing. 
You used to share quite a bit on some of the female cuts you would get to work with in Colorado. Hoping that transparency continues in the new model.

Thanks brother.


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 27, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> Yeah. It seems weird to spend years building a solid customer base, just to pull the rug out from under it all.
> 
> It would be one thing to add autos to the menu, but to eliminate the product that you built your success upon makes no sense.


The good news for you is that are still packs of f2 Stardawg for sale. Snatch 'em up and make your own crosses. Fill the void. That might be a good business move.



F_Dupp said:


> But Im sure there is some board room full of marketing executives steering this industry into the toilet in order to reach the highest profit margins possible.


Oh, ok ... sorry about the previous 'good business move' remark then.



F_Dupp said:


> As a wise man named Bill Hicks once put it-


I could argue the wisdom, but he was right about the one thing he kept repeating - there was no joke coming. Those are the worst kind of comics imo. The ones with no jokes. 

Take my Topanga s1s ....please. ba da boom


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Fems are good even if you can have 1000s of plants. I dont understand why people think they're inferior to regs. I could post several pics to prove that point but seeing this is the greenpoint thread and these fem pics are not greenpoint I won't. But if people could prove regs out perform fems I'd love to see evidence.
> 
> Just look at many of the long lasting elite cuts. Girl scout cookies, a fem seed from a hermie. Gg4 a herm seed fem. The theory that many og cuts are hermie/s1 of the chem family or possibly the tk cut. Im sure there are others im forgetting.
> 
> ...


Its not about issues with quality. A lot of folks have issues with hermies with FEM seeds. Its more common than regs but its not a show stopper for me.

Folks that run big grows cant afford to have a herm in the middle of a large number of plants.

Whatever....

I grow a lot of FEMs and I grow a lot of REGs too. I got a male right now that is a complete STUD. Hadda cut him in half to fit in a 4x4 tent 90 days of flowering. He's a Transkei Landrace.


----------



## Snowback (Mar 27, 2021)

Dupp might be a little cynical but he does have a point. Big Canna, once established in the US, will race quality to the bottom in order to maximize profit. It happened in Canada after legalization. All of the LPs grew half a dozen strains of Kush or Haze, did a horrible job of it, and soured the public's perception of their products, all while selling hundreds of millions of dollars worth of stock and trading around CEOs like sportsball athletes. After the stock profits were realized, the top investors took their profits and left the companies holding the bag. Many of them have since failed and huge greenhouse facilities across Canada have been closed down. Now, Big Tobacco is buying up the leftovers so who knows where that is going to go?

Those Stardawg F2s are looking extremely tempting. Thanks for the reminder that they were still there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Its not about issues with quality. A lot of folks have issues with hermies with FEM seeds. Its more common than regs but its not a show stopper for me.
> 
> Folks that run big grows cant afford to have a herm in the middle of a large number of plants.
> 
> ...


Folks that run big grows shouldn't be running seeds at all, at least I definitely wouldn't be.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 27, 2021)

Im not being cynical, Im making a promise. The cannabis industry, while bigger than ever, is a sinking ship. Our evil overlords arent allowing legalization because they have any respect for freedom. They are going to bleed it dry, and stick us with a tainted shitty product thats patented by them and their cronies. Soon you wont be able to create your own seeds. They will be patented. What we have seen happen in the farming industry, due to patented GMO seeds will eventually happen with cannabis. I predict that within 15-20 years, you will struggle to find non GMO seeds of the quality we saw even 10 years ago. And they will be once again a black market item. Start hoarding seeds like it was ammunition. And just remember, that y'alls lack of awareness and complicity made the corporate takeover of our industry possible.


----------



## evergreengardener (Mar 27, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Hi @Gu~
> Noticed on the Greenpoint site that you are starting to promote the first new Fem hybrids.
> The new reversed pollen donor will be an Animal Cookies cut!
> Sounds promising.
> ...


This is the 09 animal cookies cut being used in the newest gear getting released. Here she is in full flower 
And here it is reversed full nutsack mode

pics provided by greenpoints breeder. They are not mine


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 27, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the 09 animal cookies cut being used in the newest gear getting released. Here she is in full flower View attachment 4864710
> And here it is reversed full nutsack mode
> View attachment 4864711
> pics provided by greenpoints breeder. They are not mine


Nice plants.

Got some PM tho...


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice plants.
> 
> Got some PM tho...


Chunky Chunky Chunky...............................you know uncle H don't mess with that pm shit. That's flour from the pollination process. Jeez man give it up already. You are making yourself look like a hater.............................then again you already are


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 28, 2021)

Seriously? Autos? Lol, surely this is an early April fools joke.

Fem beans are a shortcut, plain and simple. Instead of putting in the time finding a viable mother and a stable male that adds to said mother using pheno hunts and testing the progeny, you can mash two elites together, and voila... you can sell half the seeds for twice the price where instead of culling males you end up culling hermi prone females.

So my main gripe is with the idea that you should expect less seeds for more money because there will be no males. Finding hermi females is a much more daunting and, potentially, costly task than finding males.

With that said I have a nice Bridezilla that stopped throwing nutz on the lowers (not even really the lowers, more like 5th to 6th nodes down the mains) that looks and smells like a winner. There are good plants in fem seeds, but I find there is no less work involved, so the only savings are for the producer, not the customer.

I'll leave the autos to millennials. Maybe they can grow them in their fedoras or an old Blundstone or something.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Chunky Chunky Chunky...............................you know uncle H don't mess with that pm shit. That's flour from the pollination process. Jeez man give it up already. You are making yourself look like a hater.............................then again you already are


lol
Yeah I remember seeing a video about his “pollination process”. 

It was hilarious!

Thanks bro. I needed a good chuckle this morning.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Chunky Chunky Chunky...............................you know uncle H don't mess with that pm shit. That's flour from the pollination process. Jeez man give it up already. You are making yourself look like a hater.............................then again you already are


Uncle H? Sounds like someone u should keep the kids away from hahaha jp. Looks like he has a nice cut tho regardless of what the jizz stain may be on the leaf


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Uncle H? Sounds like someone u should keep the kids away from hahaha jp. Looks like he has a nice cut tho regardless of what the jizz stain may be on the leaf


Uncle H is an interesting fellow.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Uncle H is an interesting fellow.


He certainly is! He even gives out his awesome genetics to thousands of underprivileged adults who want to grow top notch stuff . Poor people like me who can't afford a pack of beans. But there is more!!! You don't even have to lick his crack to get a pack. Isn't that amazing? I call him names all the time and he still sends me packs. What happened when you called him names uncle Chunky? tsk tsk tsk 

Why don't you offer me a pack of your beans uncle Chunky? Didn't work out too well did they?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Uncle H? Sounds like someone u should keep the kids away from hahaha jp. Looks like he has a nice cut tho regardless of what the jizz stain may be on the leaf


Ya I wouldn't let him near my kids. He's got freckles. Could be catchy 

Ya he does have nice cuts. Gives them to his friends for free cause he's cool like that


----------



## Cptn (Mar 28, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the 09 animal cookies cut being used in the newest gear getting released. Here she is in full flower View attachment 4864710
> And here it is reversed full nutsack mode
> View attachment 4864711
> pics provided by greenpoints breeder. They are not mine


Very Nice!
Thanks for sharing that @evergreengardener


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> He certainly is! He even gives out his awesome genetics to thousands of underprivileged adults who want to grow top notch stuff . Poor people like me who can't afford a pack of beans. But there is more!!! You don't even have to lick his crack to get a pack. Isn't that amazing? I call him names all the time and he still sends me packs. What happened when you called him names uncle Chunky? tsk tsk tsk
> 
> Why don't you offer me a pack of your beans uncle Chunky? Didn't work out too well did they?


Lol x 2
You really aren’t very smart. 

“H”has a narcissistic personality disorder. 
The patterns are obvious.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 28, 2021)

Mosca,. Nebu, humboldt seeds, ethos, quite a few doing autos, already a market for it, you up the ante with say cake or punch or adub or animal cookies auto, wanna bet you see huge business increase. It's already happening, tap in.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 28, 2021)

AUTOs.... melenials hafta grow too... meh. Pass... unless free. I could trade for REGs with the millennial herd. Gotta be a few seed hoarders in that group.right?


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lol x 2
> You really aren’t very smart.
> 
> “H”has a narcissistic personality disorder.
> The patterns are obvious.


lol x 3

Smart enough not to grow anything you ever chucked 

I didn't know you had a degree in psychology. But the patters are obvious you don't


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 28, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> lol x 3
> 
> Smart enough not to grow anything you ever chucked
> 
> I didn't know you had a degree in psychology. But the patters are obvious you don't


Did someone say Chuck?? 
Meat Chuck. He sa mother fvcker


----------



## FluffsTravels (Mar 29, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the 09 animal cookies cut being used in the newest gear getting released. Here she is in full flower


Animal Cookies looks tiny. Very nice, but tiny.


----------



## j wizzle12 (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm running my first round of Green Point seeds right now, about to flip to 12/12 this week, 100% germ rate so far. I have bought 5 packs on 3 orders and all of them were smooth transactions.

Anyways, I've always ran a bunch of OG Raskal gear- white fire, white bubba, etc and lately chem cookies from Divine Genetics and theyve all turned out amazing. Hoping to pick up the Animal Cookies x TK and Animal Cookies x GG cross. Right now im doing GG x Stardawg and Alien OG x Stardawg. Any idea when the animal cookies crosses are coming out?


----------



## JewelRunner (Mar 30, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> This is the 09 animal cookies cut being used in the newest gear getting released. Here she is in full flower View attachment 4864710
> And here it is reversed full nutsack mode
> View attachment 4864711
> pics provided by greenpoints breeder. They are not mine


Is that pm on the female


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 30, 2021)

Flour for pollen carrier


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 30, 2021)

Dubstep - seedlings up and on 3rd nodes.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 31, 2021)

Watch your Purple Chems closely. I had 2/6 herm badly on the lowers at about 3 1/2 weeks


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 31, 2021)

Dont let your soil get dry. Prolly the number 1 reason for herms.


----------



## F_Dupp (Mar 31, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Dont let your soil get dry. Prolly the number 1 reason for herms.


I'm in aero and my pumps run 24/7


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 31, 2021)

Dont let your pumps run dry.. lol ... not your first rodeo I C.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 31, 2021)

Here is the Bridezilla. Its definitely the heavy yielder in the room, very large plant that has been manhandled and tied down after getting tangled in the lamp shade. Its frontier than it looks in the pics, probably average frost for good quality dope, nothing ridiculous but frosty enough. Smell is nice, lemon/lime with a back of fresh ground coffee and a sharp marijuana sting on the nose.

The first pic is a tied down main cola, the others are lowers that stretched up after the bandage.





These were taken with a lame camera phone through scratched up blue sunglasses.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh yeah, day 45 of i assume 70.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 1, 2021)

Looks good brother - you got her under control. Good problems to have.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 2, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> AUTOs.... melenials hafta grow too... meh. Pass... unless free. I could trade for REGs with the millennial herd. Gotta be a few seed hoarders in that group.right?


" Autos. Because Millennials have to grow too! "

lol, you're funny man. 

A company could use that in order to market. They could call their first strain "Snowflake" and the tents would be marketed as a "safe space" to grow your plants.

Sorry Millennials. Just having a little fun. You do you.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Apr 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> " Autos. Because Millennials have to grow too! "
> A company could use that in order to market. They could call their first strain "Snowflake" and the tents would be marketed as a "safe space" to grow your plants.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 2, 2021)

That's so funny


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 2, 2021)

those animal cookies crosses in stock now


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 2, 2021)

Snowback said:


> " Autos. Because Millennials have to grow too! "
> 
> lol, you're funny man.
> 
> ...



As a millenial, I feel offended


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 2, 2021)

Ah, I'm over it now. 

On another note has anyone seen the sale? 

I'm looking at some Purple Chem and Periwinkle Pie now. Anyone grown some?


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 2, 2021)

Some FOOL ! Has gps beans on st rainly for $200 haha..lol..haha..lol .. $200 .. really hahaha !


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 2, 2021)

Where's the link to free testers?


----------



## Bakersfield (Apr 2, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> Some FOOL ! Has gps beans on st rainly for $200 haha..lol..haha..lol .. $200 .. really hahaha !


Must be a rare pack.
I saw the Mac1 S1's for sale on Strainly for like 300.

I never saw a finished pic of the Mac1 S1.
Does anyone have a link?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Apr 3, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> Where's the link to free testers?


Grabbed a cookie breath tester . They ran out of the free testers pretty soon after the drop yesterday. Website was a mess


----------



## zombywolf (Apr 3, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Grabbed a cookie breath tester . They ran out of the free testers pretty soon after the drop yesterday. Website was a mess


Within 30 minutes, the Greenpoint website was shut down. I hit it at about 7:25 pm after the open at 7, blasted.


----------



## tkufoS (Apr 3, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Must be a rare pack.
> I saw the Mac1 S1's for sale on Strainly for like 300.
> 
> I never saw a finished pic of the Mac1 S1.
> Does anyone have a link?


Sour cookies and purple diesel , lol


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Apr 4, 2021)

Anyone know anyone with an extra pack of western wizard?


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 4, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> Anyone know anyone with an extra pack of western wizard?


^ This, I'd love to find a pack or two as well


----------



## Snowback (Apr 4, 2021)

I think there was somebody several pages back that put a pack up for auction. I don't know if he canceled it. Maybe if he is still reading, he might respond.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 7, 2021)

Anyone hear anything about any 420 sales? Wanting to buy some packs but the cheapo in me doesn't want to buy them now to have them 25% off in a week.


----------



## RookieBuds (Apr 7, 2021)

Just found these in a box bestowed upon me by a good friend


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 7, 2021)

I grew out Stardawg F2 and loved it. Super frosty and potent. Smells like bleach and from afar like a skunk. Taste is chemmy but not strong. Potency however is very strong, when friends bring joints around they pale in comparison to this. The scissor hash from the trim was crazy creamy, very speeding but chill, like being caffeinated and stoned, but not jittery. Great yield, very sticky and trichomes that look like sand grains. Very stony but 0% couchlock. I grew it in Coot’s mix under a Quantum board.


----------



## Snowback (Apr 7, 2021)

Once again the StarDawg F2 looking beautiful!


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 7, 2021)

Coots for MF'in win bro. Great job.


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 7, 2021)

I have to say, speaking as a millennial, I must be way off their vibe (hope that my usage of “their” as a pronoun doesn’t trigger a fellow millennial). I bought some autos from mephisto after I setup in a legal state. I ran the Double Grape. It definitely smoked 1000 times better than lowryder ever thought of. And mephisto (maybe rocbud too?) do have quality flowers that are better than a lot of the photos. But when it comes to top tier weed, I gotta have it. And ruderalis has historically not been top tier. I have been buying photo seeds from Breeders who historically have pumped out gas now. I think that legalizing is going to be a disaster for the Cannabis gene pool and I wanna preserve some before having an auto flower on my back porch is considered meta


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 7, 2021)

Also had to add that I’m disappointed that GPS isn’t gonna offer the potential to select a male from their genes.......seems wrong. Why eliminate the regs?


----------



## evergreengardener (Apr 8, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Ah, I'm over it now.
> 
> On another note has anyone seen the sale?
> 
> I'm looking at some Purple Chem and Periwinkle Pie now. Anyone grown some?


periwinkle pie not my grow (cobzilla) just knew where to find the pics


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 8, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Coots for MF'in win bro. Great job.


thank you dude, coot’s mix changed growing for me. Other then nutrients, it’s the aeration that does it. My over/under watering vanished... then again this was my 5th grow. I grew that in 5 gallons. But into bigger and better things.

7 gram top there


----------



## Snowback (Apr 8, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> periwinkle pie not my grow (cobzilla) just knew where to find the pics
> View attachment 4873801View attachment 4873803View attachment 4873804View attachment 4873805


Silver beauty!


----------



## mafuhawkeestrees (Apr 8, 2021)

Tombstone at day 60.


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 9, 2021)

Came in a day early, good way to start the weekend... 



Only problem is I have zero room for new plants, so off with the rest of the stash they go


----------



## ebcrew (Apr 9, 2021)

Has anyone grown out Purple Dream? It was dropped about a year ago with all the fem purple punch crosses.


----------



## scottelaxe (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeah I was gonna grab the Lemon Frosting and see what's up. Sounds delicious, anyone grown this one? Happy growing. 



jbgrower said:


> Came in a day early, good way to start the weekend...
> View attachment 4874954
> 
> 
> Only problem is I have zero room for new plants, so off with the rest of the stash they go


----------



## higher self (Apr 9, 2021)

Popped 2 packs of Cherry Wine for only 2 seeds to pop lol! Ordered some fems from sister site Fortuna & a lot of the seeds were already cracked open wtf, no quality control at all smdh The 2 Cherry Wines I have, I mislabeled like a dummy but I think I know which one is CW. It smells really fruity like some cbd strains I've smoked they all have a familiar smell imo. 

This made me not want to spend money on those testers.


----------



## Cptn (Apr 9, 2021)

WheresMIweed? said:


> Also had to add that I’m disappointed that GPS isn’t gonna offer the potential to select a male from their genes.......seems wrong. Why eliminate the regs?


I understand the disappointment at the new direction.
Greenpoint has taken things about as far as they could in crosses from their excellent Stardawg male. 
To keep selling seeds, they need something new.

Selecting a killer male is hard. It requires several cycles of progeny testing before you could come to market with something that Gu could stand behind with real confidence. Once you have this SuperMan, convincing people it is something special is not easy. Not many male flowering plants getting a bazillion likes on IG today. Coming to market with a line of seeds based on a new male stud in the same model that Greenpoint did with the purple stardawg would begin a fresh cycle of skepticism, distrust and complaints from bad growers who's environment would make the most stable plant in the world throw balls.
None of that is necessary when you just reverse a proven stable and elite famous female cutting.
Also, keeping a male plant around a stable of elite females is always a risk of making unwanted seeds. It requires special handling. Quarantine basically. Male plants like to fuck, and nature finds a way. Who needs that shit?

Finally, @Gu~ is simply replying to market demand and obvious trends from an expanding legal marketplace.
Growth in his customer base is people growing for personal use in legal states. They have little experience, and separating out male plants is just one more way they can screw up. They have plant limits which can sometimes put them at risk having to grow out 10 plants to get 5 females.
Then there are the Instagram hype customers, people who are only interested in Hype cut S1s or Hype cut 1 x Hype cut 2 hybrids so they can take pictures of them and impress their followers online.

Things change and a businessman needs to change with them to remain successful.
For people who are passionate growers and breeders that like the challenge of selecting a superior male, and working their own lines of offspring, there are many people offering regular seeds today to choose from. I guess Gu just figures its better for HIS business to leave that opportunity to others.
Gu is gonna do Gu.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 10, 2021)

Here’s one of my city slickers a little bit over 5 weeks ,smells of sweet sweet pine and chem pictures not really showing the frostiness


----------



## Snowback (Apr 11, 2021)

I saw the ladybug in the second pic. My City Slickers packed on huge weight in the last couple of weeks and that one has the look that it will too. It's a great strain.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 11, 2021)

So I've got 2 Sundance Kid girls going into week 2 of flower. Glad they're still in 1 gals because they are some stretchy bitches. One is a few inches taller than the other. The tall one has a dank chem smell on the stem rub and the slightly shorter one gives off no smell on the stem rub. The leaves have a slightly sweet smell though. Looking forward to these as Copper Chem was fire and I love some Sherb.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 11, 2021)

Cptn said:


> I understand the disappointment at the new direction.
> Greenpoint has taken things about as far as they could in crosses from their excellent Stardawg male.
> To keep selling seeds, they need something new.
> 
> ...


The way I see it is this: demand for reg seeds is quite low, because true growers that have the patience with reg photos are few and far between in the changing landscape of weed growers. The brunt of new growers want fem seeds, especially if they are fast-finishing plants *cough*AUTOS*cough*
A lot of the members on this forum don't really fit that niche - here many people are into chucking, alternative grow methods, etc.
I bet if you did a marketing survey of 1000 1st time growers, 900 of them want fem seeds. Probably at least half of those are going to see the allure of autos because they don't have to wait - just throw them straight under 12/12 light and off you go. 100 left over are genuinely interested in genetics and possibly making their own beans, and only a small slice of that would even want to bother with long-flowering sativas. I may be pulling numbers out of my arse, ok, but you get the general picture. Growing weed is going mainstream, all the kids are doing it. And they're doing it with fems and autos, and the big players in the business are listening.

Just my 2 cents,

BR


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> The way I see it is this: demand for reg seeds is quite low, because true growers that have the patience with reg photos are few and far between in the changing landscape of weed growers. The brunt of new growers want fem seeds, especially if they are fast-finishing plants *cough*AUTOS*cough*
> A lot of the members on this forum don't really fit that niche - here many people are into chucking, alternative grow methods, etc.
> I bet if you did a marketing survey of 1000 1st time growers, 900 of them want fem seeds. Probably at least half of those are going to see the allure of autos because they don't have to wait - just throw them straight under 12/12 light and off you go. 100 left over are genuinely interested in genetics and possibly making their own beans, and only a small slice of that would even want to bother with long-flowering sativas. I may be pulling numbers out of my arse, ok, but you get the general picture. Growing weed is going mainstream, all the kids are doing it. And they're doing it with fems and autos, and the big players in the business are listening.
> 
> ...


100%
I do think it would be beneficial to offer the more stable lines for us chuckers to play with like Copper Chem and Stardawg though in regs. I've seen a few seed banks that do that.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 11, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> The way I see it is this: demand for reg seeds is quite low, because true growers that have the patience with reg photos are few and far between in the changing landscape of weed growers. The brunt of new growers want fem seeds, especially if they are fast-finishing plants *cough*AUTOS*cough*
> A lot of the members on this forum don't really fit that niche - here many people are into chucking, alternative grow methods, etc.
> I bet if you did a marketing survey of 1000 1st time growers, 900 of them want fem seeds. Probably at least half of those are going to see the allure of autos because they don't have to wait - just throw them straight under 12/12 light and off you go. 100 left over are genuinely interested in genetics and possibly making their own beans, and only a small slice of that would even want to bother with long-flowering sativas. I may be pulling numbers out of my arse, ok, but you get the general picture. Growing weed is going mainstream, all the kids are doing it. And they're doing it with fems and autos, and the big players in the business are listening.
> 
> ...


I grow long flowering sativa and fast photo's


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 11, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I've got 2 Sundance Kid girls going into week 2 of flower. Glad they're still in 1 gals because they are some stretchy bitches. One is a few inches taller than the other. The tall one has a dank chem smell on the stem rub and the slightly shorter one gives off no smell on the stem rub. The leaves have a slightly sweet smell though. Looking forward to these as Copper Chem was fire and I love some Sherb.


bigger roots bigger shoots


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 12, 2021)

Cptn said:


> I understand the disappointment at the new direction.
> Greenpoint has taken things about as far as they could in crosses from their excellent Stardawg male.
> To keep selling seeds, they need something new.
> 
> ...


Thank you for giving me a well thought out reply. I am 28 years old and I appreciate general plant bio plus I grew weed with my dad through high school. I have just started playing around a lot more after I grew my mephisto double grape and praised the lord I only bought a few packs of autos. There’s something to be said about a grower who likes smoking weed vs a consumer who just wants his own herb


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 12, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> So I've got 2 Sundance Kid girls going into week 2 of flower. Glad they're still in 1 gals because they are some stretchy bitches. One is a few inches taller than the other. The tall one has a dank chem smell on the stem rub and the slightly shorter one gives off no smell on the stem rub. The leaves have a slightly sweet smell though. Looking forward to these as Copper Chem was fire and I love some Sherb.


I also have a Sundance Kid that will enter flower soon, its nicely structured and I look forward to seeing her, hoping she does not pull stardawg...I had a hard time finding females between this and bison breath which I also have in flower right now


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 12, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> I also have a Sundance Kid that will enter flower soon, its nicely structured and I look forward to seeing her, hoping she does not pull stardawg...I had a hard time finding females between this and bison breath which I also have in flower right now


Lol yea 2/10 for me were females.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 12, 2021)

@dakilla187 how ya liking Bison Breath. I've got 2 packs its made it to the final 4 several times only to get put back in the vault. 

Got any pics you wanna share??


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 12, 2021)

I am 6 weeks into flower with City Slicker and Royal Chem, and I just gotta say, these are some fine plants. The RC is frosty af and has some serious fruit punch smells, and the CS are huge with rock hard, frosty, spiraling colas. Im probably shooting myself in the foot by writing this, as someone will grab all of the remaining RC packs. But I still have one pack, and just bought 3 more during the sale. I have about 30 packs of various Stardawg crosses, if anyone wants to trade for some City Slicker. I was hoping some of the old stuff would be restocked for 4/20, but that didnt happen.

Retiring the Stardawg male is criminal, if you ask me. Fuck all them female and auto seeds.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 12, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> I am 6 weeks into flower with City Slicker and Royal Chem, and I just gotta say, these are some fine plants. The RC is frosty af and has some serious fruit punch smells, and the CS are huge with rock hard, frosty, spiraling colas. Im probably shooting myself in the foot by writing this, as someone will grab all of the remaining RC packs. But I still have one pack, and just bought 3 more during the sale. I have about 30 packs of various Stardawg crosses, if anyone wants to trade for some City Slicker. I was hoping some of the old stuff would be restocked for 4/20, but that didnt happen.
> 
> Retiring the Stardawg male is criminal, if you ask me. Fuck all them female and auto seeds.


amen brother, time to start making your own seeds like I do.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 12, 2021)

Fuck seeds man!! Fuck them straight to hell!!


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 12, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> amen brother, time to start making your own seeds like I do.


2 Copper Chem and a Sundae Stallion mom waiting for pollination from a Copper Chem male at day 12 into flower since flip.


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 12, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> amen brother, time to start making your own seeds like I do.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 12, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> 2 Copper Chem and a Sundae Stallion mom waiting for pollination from a Copper Chem male at day 12 into flower since flip.
> 
> View attachment 4877262


This is probably just bro-science but myself I wait a little longer before chucking on them; make them want it more and then give them the pollen. I know it's the wrong thread for this but I pollinated my Banana Spliff at almost 4 weeks. It's almost been a week now and everywhere on the lower buds I hit there's nice fat seed clusters happening.


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 13, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> This is probably just bro-science but myself I wait a little longer before chucking on them; make them want it more and then give them the pollen. I know it's the wrong thread for this but I pollinated my Banana Spliff at almost 4 weeks. It's almost been a week now and everywhere on the lower buds I hit there's nice fat seed clusters happening.


It's an open pollination sort of. He'll bust pollen everywhere by week 3 or 4 and I can pull him out and toss him in the compost bin. Should end up with a few thousand seeds.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 13, 2021)

Oni be using a cowboy kush cross in his 420drop. I'm just gonna let that sink in a minute. Think with a sdbx. Well done, Gu.


----------



## sourchunks (Apr 13, 2021)

Dawg Lemons day 35 flower. This is the second run with the keeper and she obviously is underfed. She's grown outdoors in Hawaii and it rained for a month straight so she got flushed kinda early. Still smells incredible like lemonade powder


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 13, 2021)

Great structure on these Copper Chems. Second time running the Sundae Stallion and don't think I will again. 
Another week till I defol the bottoms. Wanna wait till the male chucks his pollen then I can take some lowers and do a SoG run. I got a feeling these would run good in some 3 gals flowered nice and short.


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 18, 2021)

Some AC x Adub testers @ 21 days veg. 7 of 8 topped. Fem seeds from Heisenbeans


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 18, 2021)

BrideZilla....Two Phenos

This one is a new pheno being grown for the first time...I will grow her again and see if I can improve her crappy yield, very frosty and looks of quality.....Smells more chemy

This pheno I have posted about over the years and shes still chuggging away....Still smells like candy lol...Very frosty like the new one..Can be mildew prone just like the new pheno....

All my seeds are now gone, I had a third one but she suffered numerous mishaps and now is a 12 inch plant in flower being forgotten about


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 18, 2021)

Damn Dub Step sold out, will that come around again @Gu~ ?


----------



## Hashishh (Apr 19, 2021)

It seems like the sale is on now for us common folk  
I just made an order for some Cherry Wine and StarDawg F2's. Can't wait to give these a run


----------



## led1k (Apr 19, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> It seems like the sale is on now for us common folk
> I just made an order for some Cherry Wine and StarDawg F2's. Can't wait to give these a run


Purple Banana Cookies for me


----------



## domino7 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> It seems like the sale is on now for us common folk
> I just made an order for some Cherry Wine and StarDawg F2's. Can't wait to give these a run


I just ordered several packs, but I'm not sure the payment went through. I got a receipt from WAAVE, but GPS doesn't show my order as completed. I tried to run it through again, but WAAVE says I already paid. I'm freaking out lol


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Fuckin site was goin bonkers. I stopped in just to window shop and realized that prices were cut 50%, then another 50% off that. Basically shit was insanely cheap. I did what I normally do. Picked up a bunch of shit I don't need. I thot it would be fun to grab a few more regs while they still exist, especially the Stardawg F2. 
I got Cowboy Cookies, Sundae Stallion, Stardawg F2, Royal Chem, Purple Chem, Purple Chem 4, Periwinkle Pie, Sticky Icky, Grape Jelly, Double Dip, Cookie Breath, and Scout Snacks. I would have gotten more but it seemed a few packs were taken from my cart so i just checked out before more went missing.


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 19, 2021)

domino7 said:


> I just ordered several packs, but I'm not sure the payment went through. I got a receipt from WAAVE, but GPS doesn't show my order as completed. I tried to run it through again, but WAAVE says I already paid. I'm freaking out lol


Same thing happened to me with MESH payment. I made the payment and I thought it went through but when I look at the order in my account it says its pending payment 

Edit: I received transaction receipt emails after the payment as well


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 19, 2021)

Best. Sale. EVER.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Fuckin site was goin bonkers. I stopped in just to window shop and realized that prices were cut 50%, then another 50% off that. Basically shit was insanely cheap. I did what I normally do. Picked up a bunch of shit I don't need. I thot it would be fun to grab a few more regs while they still exist, especially the Stardawg F2.
> I got Cowboy Cookies, Sundae Stallion, Stardawg F2, Royal Chem, Purple Chem, Purple Chem 4, Periwinkle Pie, Sticky Icky, Grape Jelly, Double Dip, Cookie Breath, and Scout Snacks. I would have gotten more but it seemed a few packs were taken from my cart so i just checked out before more went missing.


What do you mean? They are free?


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 19, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> What do you mean? They are free?



Almost


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> What do you mean? They are free?


Lol no. I think that means its 75% off. Idk if they did something wrong or what. No pack in my cart was more than $25.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Watch everyone get an email saying there was a glitch in the site and you need to pay the extra 25% back to get your order


----------



## led1k (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I stopped in just to window shop and realized that prices were cut 50%, then another 50% off that.





Romulanman said:


> Lol no. I think that means its 75% off. Idk if they did something wrong or what. No pack in my cart was more than $25.


How'd you do that? I saw the prices were 50% off no coupon needed.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

led1k said:


> How'd you do that? I saw the prices were 50% off no coupon needed.


I didn't do anything. No codes. Prices looked too cheap tbo. Whoever plugged in the discount must have flubbed it idk. It was like 75% on my cart.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 19, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> I didn't do anything. No codes. Prices looked too cheap tbo. Whoever plugged in the discount must have flubbed it idk. It was like 75% on my cart.


This. I let him know as soon as I seen it. Too good to be true, but I paid and got transaction receipt. Lol


----------



## led1k (Apr 19, 2021)

Glad it's fixed but I've gotta admit I wish I got a bonus discount just a little bit.


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 19, 2021)

I got 5 packs for $90


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> This. I let him know as soon as I seen it. Too good to be true, but I paid and got transaction receipt. Lol


So I was right? I was trying to check but that site is fucked right meow.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 19, 2021)

Checked my bank and the purchase is pending so if it gets cancelled, its on his end. I wouldn't be surprised if he did. I wonder how many people ordered before they fixed it. Sorry to those that missed it cause @Bodyne killed it LOL. Just kidding man that was a very nice thing to do. I wonder who is getting their ass chewed right now too


----------



## higher self (Apr 19, 2021)

I thought that was the member discount lol. Wanted more Purple Cake.


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 19, 2021)

higher self said:


> I thought that was the member discount lol. Wanted more Purple Cake.


So did I until I came here to boast and saw it was a mistake


----------



## higher self (Apr 19, 2021)

jbgrower said:


> So did I until I came here to boast and saw it was a mistake


I'm glad you got that deal haha the site was getting glitchy I know yall was happy to check out


----------



## domino7 (Apr 20, 2021)

I got a receipt from WAAVE, but never got a notification from GPS. It seemed too good to be true. I still hope my order goes through, even if I have to pay more lol


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

It's legit, pony express rules!


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 20, 2021)

So it was a mistake? Glad they caught it, but they should probably honor the sales made before they fixed the glitch. I just went to buy 2 packs of Tombstone, but when I saw how cheap it was I had to buy some others. Then when I went to pay for it all, the tombstone had been removed from my cart, saying that it was out of stock.


----------



## 420burn420 (Apr 20, 2021)

damm I missed it , wouldn't of minded 75% off , right now it's 50%.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> So it was a mistake? Glad they caught it, but they should probably honor the sales made before they fixed the glitch. I just went to buy 2 packs of Tombstone, but when I saw how cheap it was I had to buy some others. Then when I went to pay for it all, the tombstone had been removed from my cart, saying that it was out of stock.


They did. You just didn't get it done in time. It looks like if you paid immediately, it made it thru, it sleepy window shopping, as they say, you snooze you lose, lol. I only got 2, wasn't greedy, but got in and out like a bandit, woohoo, Happy 420!


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> They did. You just didn't get it done in time. It looks like if you paid immediately, it made it thru, it sleepy window shopping, as they say, you snooze you lose, lol. I only got 2, wasn't greedy, but got in and out like a bandit, woohoo, Happy 420!


I actually made two orders, as I also bought some pre-order stuff. I was sent a text message on both of them telling me that my orders went through and to mail in my payments. Their site is currently offline, so who knows...


----------



## 420burn420 (Apr 20, 2021)

what strains are you guys going with ? I was thinking the grape punch, ice cream punch and purple crunch.


----------



## F_Dupp (Apr 20, 2021)

420burn420 said:


> what strains are you guys going with ? I was thinking the grape punch, ice cream punch and purple crunch.


 I picked up Tombstone (hopefully, as it was charged to the price of my order), Purple Chem, Periwinkle Pie, Royal Chem, Western Grail, Skittles, Sundae Stallion, Purple Crunch, Rum Runner, Motor Punch, and Midnight Snack.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

Diamond cookies and tombstone, needed a couple triangle crosses, one for males, one for headstash. Already had the mb15 cross, and cake cross. Stardog f2 and ice cream wedding stashed.


----------



## Romulanman (Apr 20, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> So it was a mistake? Glad they caught it, but they should probably honor the sales made before they fixed the glitch.


We uhh...we fixed..._*the glitch*_.


----------



## carlsgarden (Apr 21, 2021)

What's wrong with mephisto?




WheresMIweed? said:


> Thank you for giving me a well thought out reply. I am 28 years old and I appreciate general plant bio plus I grew weed with my dad through high school. I have just started playing around a lot more after I grew my mephisto double grape and praised the lord I only bought a few packs of autos. There’s something to be said about a grower who likes smoking weed vs a consumer who just wants his own herb


----------



## WheresMIweed? (Apr 21, 2021)

carlsgarden said:


> What's wrong with mephisto?


Nothing wrong but I was raised by stoners who grew guerilla. I want to be able to hold a cut when I find that pheno. I want to be able to cultivate a strain in my local environment and make selections to produce more desirable traits. Auto fems sounded great until I tried them and was extremely bored growing them. And the phenos og Double Grape I got were okay......but not on par with a nice selection of OG. For the grower in 2021 I think mephisto is the shit. For the head in 2021, I think mephisto only really offers a way to utilize some more of the veg space.

Basically I wanna drive a manual transmission and mephisto only offers automatic

Edit: mephisto smoke quality is very high, just the grow aspect leaves something to be desired. All my family loves the double grape flower and rosin


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 23, 2021)

It’s going to be a interesting grow next go round, first time doing green point fems.


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 23, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s one of my city slickers a little bit over 5 weeks ,smells of sweet sweet pine and chem pictures not really View attachment 4875715View attachment 4875716View attachment 4875717showing the frostiness


A couple days over 7 weeks still putting on weight, mm do yo thing girl( berry white voice)


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 23, 2021)

Cake N Chem

This was a cutting from the original from seed, and the pheno I decided to keep. This stuff is great!


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 23, 2021)

BrideZilla....
New Pheno...I cut some down and geezus lord it must have pulled glue cause icky sticky, covered in trichs......High Quality Flowers and im Picky!
Wow I thought my first one would be the only keeper I guess shes got a sister now


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2021)

Bison Breath...The only female thus far after 2 years of periodically planting them.....Males for years...Slim flowers but looks decent

And ill say it again, I cut more of that bridezilla above down and wow...what a plant...havnt vaped it yet but it looks like it might compete with my top 3 phenos


----------



## jbgrower (Apr 29, 2021)

Came in 2 days early. Some more GP fire to add to the stash.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 3, 2021)

BrideZilla......New Pheno......I wanna do a breakdance when I look at her.....


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 3, 2021)

4 sisters, Eagle Scout, almost done!


----------



## Cboat38 (May 5, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> A couple days over 7 weeks still putting on weight, mm do yo thing girl( berry white voice)View attachment 4885985View attachment 4885986View attachment 4885987


And here she is 9 weeks today, I swear to odd those pistils shot up last night cause I knew before lights out she was done! But I got all cloudy trics so any day. Sweet sweet gas wish I ordered more but I got enough stardawg crosses to hold me over or if anybody wanna do some trades


----------



## F_Dupp (May 7, 2021)




----------



## F_Dupp (May 7, 2021)

Royal Chem. I was very impressed with the pack of these that I popped. One pheno is ultra potent. I kept 2 plants from this pack. One for yield and bag appeal, the other for potency. They could have ran a little longer, but I run a perpetual harvest system and everything has to be cut at 9 weeks.


----------



## Hashishh (May 7, 2021)

Anyone ever have their Copper Chem herm/throw nanners? 
Only looks like a few lowers but wondering how common it is.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 7, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> Anyone ever have their Copper Chem herm/throw nanners?
> Only looks like a few lowers but wondering how common it is.


Chem plants have a tendency to throw nanners. Its just in the genes.


----------



## Rivendell (May 7, 2021)

Gunslinger, the color has been "corrected" to offset the 3k leds. Totally worth the $18 back in the auction days


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 8, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Gunslinger, the color has been "corrected" to offset the 3k leds. Totally worth the $18 back in the auction days
> View attachment 4896684View attachment 4896686


I still have half of a pack from back in the auction days. Potent will tell you that.
What was the name of the catpiss x stardawg cross Gu made?


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (May 8, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> What was the name of the catpiss x stardawg cross Gu made?


Jamoka


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 8, 2021)

Tripping With Rocks said:


> Jamoka


Thanks


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 8, 2021)

Has anyone grown out Jamoka? I found a pack for $85. If I remember correctly it was FIRE and might justify paying that price.


----------



## splakow (May 8, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> View attachment 4896324


sick collection in ur stash would u be open to a trade for some eaglescout beans?


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2021)

splakow said:


> sick collection in ur stash would u be open to a trade for some eaglescout beans?


I have grown out a pack of Eagle Scout. Meh.

I will trade for City Slicker or Purple Punch tho.


----------



## LowRange (May 9, 2021)

New grower from Australia, and i've now done 3 orders from GreenPoint and all of them come in 14 days or less. For most banks you are looking at 1 month or more, so cant fault GP in their prompt service. Really like their sealed packs too.

Popped 10 beans a month ago with 100% germination rate. After i flip them and get some good bud development i will throw up some photos in the thread. 

Dont know if they are on this thread or not, but thanks GreenPoint!


----------



## tkufoS (May 9, 2021)

LowRange said:


> New grower from Australia, and i've now done 3 orders from GreenPoint and all of them come in 14 days or less. For most banks you are looking at 1 month or more, so cant fault GP in their prompt service. Really like their sealed packs too.
> 
> Popped 10 beans a month ago with 100% germination rate. After i flip them and get some good bud development i will throw up some photos in the thread.
> 
> Dont know if they are on this thread or not, but thanks GreenPoint!


You can find " sealed " pack's from many legit seed companies.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 9, 2021)

Hmmm .... Eagle Scout represents the best pheno I have ever found out of every breeder I have been through and yet I paid $22 for her....My pheno pulls stardawg(chem) and has been ran consistantly ever since I have found her......

She grows very strong with a uniformed structure strong branches and is extremly frosty from a very young age...She also flowers really fast has high pm resistance....Shes up and up with my og kush which is more potent then her but overall I would still choose her.... Very high yield with solid heavy flowers....She grows like a Tank

I honestly feel like I won the lottery with her....I am a fan of potent chem

I have ran 3 females thus far, the other one also pulled stardawg and the third pulled something else on the cookie side...


I have done a full circle through breeders and have sprouted new fems from greenpoints new line...I swear some of the best plants I have are from greenpoint

Eagle Scout, Gmoozy, BrideZilla....phenomenal phenos found......


----------



## dakilla187 (May 9, 2021)

Sundance Kid.....Also first female found....Smells like sweet candy, I dunno its definetly not a stardawg leaner..
Beautiful structure, purple stems, high mildew resistance....Young Plant


----------



## F_Dupp (May 9, 2021)

The only issue I have with Eagle Scout is its height. I run an aero system and have 11ft ceilings. My plants get VERY tall VERY fast. But the Eagle Scouts I have grown out stayed short and stocky. Thus when I grow them next to my other strains, they fall behind and get very little light due to the height of the others. While they were vigorous plants in their own right, they just dont achieve the height necessary to allow them to thrive next to my taller strains. Most of which are also GPS. Im also currently running 2 phenos of BB x Chocolate Diesel from Useful Seeds that get very tall. Most of my plants finish up around 7 or 8 ft tall with just a 3 week veg. The tallest Eagle Scout I had out of 4 females was about 3ft tall. And they suffered next to other stardawg crosses in my aero unit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 10, 2021)

F_Dupp said:


> The only issue I have with Eagle Scout is its height. I run an aero system and have 11ft ceilings. My plants get VERY tall VERY fast. But the Eagle Scouts I have grown out stayed short and stocky. Thus when I grow them next to my other strains, they fall behind and get very little light due to the height of the others. While they were vigorous plants in their own right, they just dont achieve the height necessary to allow them to thrive next to my taller strains. Most of which are also GPS. Im also currently running 2 phenos of BB x Chocolate Diesel from Useful Seeds that get very tall. Most of my plants finish up around 7 or 8 ft tall with just a 3 week veg. The tallest Eagle Scout I had out of 4 females was about 3ft tall. And they suffered next to other stardawg crosses in my aero unit.


Damn son! I ran aero for a bit but I never let them get anywhere near that tall. It was a pain in the arse to keep them upright in my system if they got much over 3-3.5 feet tall. Usually ran only clones in the aero and seed plants in dwc or ebb n flow table.

The aero was a beast though and could pull ridiculous yields with minimal veg time.


----------



## Snowback (May 11, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hmmm .... Eagle Scout represents the best pheno I have ever found out of every breeder I have been through and yet I paid $22 for her....My pheno pulls stardawg(chem) and has been ran consistantly ever since I have found her......
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897711


I hear ya. GPS classic Stardawg crosses will be remembered fondly for many years after he stops selling them. My City Slicker will be with me for a long time.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 11, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn son! I ran aero for a bit but I never let them get anywhere near that tall. It was a pain in the arse to keep them upright in my system if they got much over 3-3.5 feet tall. Usually ran only clones in the aero and seed plants in dwc or ebb n flow table.
> 
> The aero was a beast though and could pull ridiculous yields with minimal veg time.


I have been running the same system for about 13 years now, so I have mastered the art of anchoring the plants. I go through a lot of twine and zip ties. But yeah, I easily pull over 2lb per light with most strains. I can reach 3 per light with strains like Dreamcatcher. I try to get the the most out of the least space, while keeping operating costs as low as possible. And aero seems to be the most efficient way to do this. I just wish a had a warehouse with a retractable roof and unlimited electrical, so that I could pull tons instead of pounds.


----------



## hillbill (May 11, 2021)

Actually, 5 Knight Rider have hit the Viva Towel Sauna. Says Night Rider on the pack though.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 12, 2021)

So WHAT'S THE CONCENSUS, yea or nay on GPS genetics??

There's this thread, but then there are other threads dedicated to warning people about GPS. What gives???


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> So WHAT'S THE CONCENSUS, yea or nay on GPS genetics??
> 
> There's this thread, but then there are other threads dedicated to warning people about GPS. What gives???


It means people have had mixed results. Personally I've had the same. I will tell you this though, the females pulled from those Stardawg crosses are fire. From my experience I've gotten a lot of males but the females make it 100% worth it.


----------



## Bodyne (May 12, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> So WHAT'S THE CONCENSUS, yea or nay on GPS genetics??
> 
> There's this thread, but then there are other threads dedicated to warning people about GPS. What gives???


Used to be the old stardog male took forever to finish, would throw white pistils long time, and produced a few duds. It seems like a new or upgraded male was found, prolly in the f2s, that this problem hasn't been as prevalent last year or so. The last few batches of stardog crosses were better, imho. But better grab those f2s while you can.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 12, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> It means people have had mixed results. Personally I've had the same. I will tell you this though, the females pulled from those Stardawg crosses are fire. From my experience I've gotten a lot of males but the females make it 100% worth it.


Works for me. I have GhostTown, Tombstone and Tomahawk, all of which are Stardawg crosses. All of which also look like greasy beasts. I also have a buddy who takes males if I get any.


----------



## Gu~ (May 13, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Used to be the old stardog male took forever to finish, would throw white pistils long time, and produced a few duds. It seems like a new or upgraded male was found, prolly in the f2s, that this problem hasn't been as prevalent last year or so. The last few batches of stardog crosses were better, imho. But better grab those f2s while you can.


No new male was ever used
Probably you growing better over time


----------



## LowRange (May 13, 2021)

tkufoS said:


> You can find " sealed " pack's from many legit seed companies.


In Australia it's a little different i think, we have fairly high tech automated seed scanners at customs and so many orders are getting stopped. Using stealth shipping they often get removed from the breeder packs and repacked in normal zip bags with many seed banks. So it was cool getting the GreenPoint breeder packs intact and delivered on all 3 orders, i like the design on them too.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (May 13, 2021)

LowRange said:


> In Australia it's a little different i think, we have fairly high tech automated seed scanners at customs and so many orders are getting stopped. Using stealth shipping they often get removed from the breeder packs and repacked in normal zip bags with many seed banks. So it was cool getting the GreenPoint breeder packs intact and delivered on all 3 orders, i like the design on them too.


FOR REAL, i am a sucker for their clean ass packaging.


----------



## Bodyne (May 13, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> No new male was ever used
> Probably you growing better over time


Could be, but go back two yrs ago in this thread, at one point there seemed to be a lot of diff growers saying same thing. Maybe the moms got better.lol. But alas, he is retired.


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 13, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> No new male was ever used
> Probably you growing better over time


Have you thought about just selling the Stardawg F2 and Copper Chem reg seeds for breeders and chuckers? I've seen a few seed banks do that along with the fems.


----------



## F_Dupp (May 13, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> So WHAT'S THE CONCENSUS, yea or nay on GPS genetics??
> 
> There's this thread, but then there are other threads dedicated to warning people about GPS. What gives???


Other than a tendency to throw a couple nanners on the lower buds once in a while, which 9 times out of 10 are sterile/ not producing pollen, I have had nothing but good experiences with the Stardawg crosses. Keep an eye out for that, and you should have a good time.


----------



## tkufoS (May 13, 2021)

LowRange said:


> In Australia it's a little different i think, we have fairly high tech automated seed scanners at customs and so many orders are getting stopped. Using stealth shipping they often get removed from the breeder packs and repacked in normal zip bags with many seed banks. So it was cool getting the GreenPoint breeder packs intact and delivered on all 3 orders, i like the design on them too.


Crikey !


----------



## whisperer57 (May 14, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Have you thought about just selling the Stardawg F2 and Copper Chem reg seeds for breeders and chuckers? I've seen a few seed banks do that along with the fems.











Stardawg F2


Buy Stardawg F2 Regular Cannabis Seeds! Stardawg F2 Seeds Shipped from the Best US Seed Bank in Colorado - Greenpoint Seeds




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## freewanderer04 (May 14, 2021)

whisperer57 said:


> Stardawg F2
> 
> 
> Buy Stardawg F2 Regular Cannabis Seeds! Stardawg F2 Seeds Shipped from the Best US Seed Bank in Colorado - Greenpoint Seeds
> ...


I was talking about going forward. He's going to only do fems.


----------



## Snowback (May 14, 2021)

All sold out on those it appears. He only has 3 Stardawg reg crosses left now. 

Regular Cannabis Seeds - Buy Regular Seeds | Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## kwigybo88 (May 15, 2021)

Im all good with retiring the male and doing fems cause I think the regs vs fems argument is ridiculous. Full moon fallacy if there ever was one. But seriously Purple Punch is old news and though it crosses better than it produces itself, we dont need countless PP genes.


----------



## FluffsTravels (May 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Hmmm .... Eagle Scout represents the best pheno I have ever found out of every breeder I have been through and yet I paid $22 for her....My pheno pulls stardawg(chem) and has been ran consistantly ever since I have found her......
> 
> She grows very strong with a uniformed structure strong branches and is extremly frosty from a very young age...She also flowers really fast has high pm resistance....Shes up and up with my og kush which is more potent then her but overall I would still choose her.... Very high yield with solid heavy flowers....She grows like a Tank
> 
> ...


Love me some GPS, but that pic... could never grow that. It looks like a trimming nightmare. Ease or moderate ease of trim is just as important to me as potency, yield, odor, etc.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 15, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Love me some GPS, but that pic... could never grow that. It looks like a trimming nightmare. Ease or moderate ease of trim is just as important to me as potency, yield, odor, etc.


Its dense rocks, dont judge a plant from a single picture taken of a top....Your statement bothers me because its the direct opposite of what your claiming and is no leafier then most of my collection

Actually the plant does have her fair share of leaves, the flowers are very easy to trim though cause of the density


----------



## dakilla187 (May 15, 2021)

Here more Sundance Kid...Smells like Some fruit loops berries...beautiful structured plant


----------



## bongrip101 (May 15, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Its dense rocks, dont judge a plant from a single picture taken of a top....Your statement bothers me because its the direct opposite of what your claiming and is no leafier then most of my collection
> 
> Actually the plant does have her fair share of leaves, the flowers are very easy to trim though cause of the density


It was an ignorant comment from someone who's never grown anything worth a fuck


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (May 16, 2021)

Eagle Scout chillin on day 80, gonna give them another week...


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2021)

SoHigh143 said:


> I just got tired of the lie and feel like I need to come clean about their MY work ethic.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 17, 2021)




----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (May 17, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4903471View attachment 4903472


Which strain is this?


----------



## evergreengardener (May 17, 2021)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> Which strain is this?


Gmo x Animal cookies


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (May 17, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Gmo x Animal cookies


Theyre looking great. 
Enjoy bro.


----------



## Sirgrowit (May 17, 2021)

puffntuff said:


> Yeah he is currently sending out stardawg testers. So I'd imagine in the next 2 months they'll be for sale. The next male he is using is karma genetics polar bear.


How can i get some testers?


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (May 17, 2021)

About to start these babies i picked up from their Mothers Day sale.
3 of the Ice Cream Punch seeds were dried out and crushed easily between my fingers.
I contacted Greenpoint about the issue, and within minutes i was notified they shipped me another pack of Ice Cream Punch for free.
I cant wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 17, 2021)

Sirgrowit said:


> How can i get some testers?


That post was from 2014! Post some grow logs, post some pics, hang out a while establish yourself. But if you want testers from greenpoint you gotta sign up for the newsletter and be fast on the trigger and have great internet speeds


----------



## Lifer99 (May 18, 2021)

GPS grow crazy big plants. I grew them all last summer and though the yeild and quality was not impressive due to the conditions they were put through I have no doubt about their quality. Under the right conditions these things will become beasts. Unfortuantely, due to the non stop humididty at 90+ % and daytime heat regularly reaching into the upper 90s where I live it caused alot of stress and issues. Im really looking forward to trying them in a new environment or indoor soon. I kinda went overboard on there sale and bought more than I know what to do with....worse problems to have lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 18, 2021)

My buddy ran tomahawk a while back and it was fucking dank. I have a few 4-5 years old packs of Cookies n Chem and Raindance


----------



## evergreengardener (May 18, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (May 18, 2021)




----------



## higher self (May 18, 2021)

Just flipped some Purple Cake & Cherry Wine F2. Both smell really good in veg especially Purple Cake.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> My buddy ran tomahawk a while back and it was fucking dank. I have a few 4-5 years old packs of Cookies n Chem and Raindance


That cookies n chem is legit.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (May 23, 2021)

2 cookie breath


----------



## naiveCon (May 24, 2021)

Been a minute since i been here,
Had to stop in, see who is still here and whats doin,


----------



## dakilla187 (May 25, 2021)

Sundance Kid 
Its no frost monster but mildew resistance is so high and she has very dense flowers...Smells very nice definetly didnt pull stardawg


----------



## Rivendell (May 25, 2021)

Gunslinger, getting closer....


----------



## evergreengardener (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Dividedsky (May 25, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4909251View attachment 4909252


Damn dude nice


----------



## evergreengardener (May 25, 2021)




----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2021)

Pulled 1/4 Knight Rider young seedling that had no growth tip but a set of multi blade leaves and then one deformed leaf on sitting on main stem with no further tip, just the weird leaf. Might have had a Dream Catcher do this a few years ago.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2021)

Pounds likely.
GMOozy x (GMO x Swayze)


GrapeZilla


Sour Heisenstein


A dead rocker.


----------



## evergreengardener (May 28, 2021)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2021)

Copper chem f2 by @Amos Otis 
Middle row from right, 2 taller 1 shorty. Great plants so far. Good structure and vigor


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2021)

Have any of your guys done Purple Badlands? If so, good? 
I have an opportunity to some free seeds that are Falcon9 x Purple Badlands.


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2021)

Somebody from here made some of the best I've grow, some CnC f3s, I think. Great work on em, think he said the recessives were coming out, I couldn't tell. Can't remember, SC Jedi maybe, or a name like that. Grew em all, wished I had more


----------



## Rivendell (May 29, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Have any of your guys done Purple Badlands? If so, good?
> I have an opportunity to some free seeds that are Falcon9 x Purple Badlands.


Couple links to some pics typoerror posted a few years back.





__





Greenpoint seeds!!


Eagle scout before harvest, gmo cake on the bottom....Gmo cake smells like what the other dude said”Wet Old Mildew Rag” I have 3 different phenos flowering of them I have Sundance Stallion flowering, 5 purple cakes, 2 gmoozy(5 months later im in flower with small plants, i struggled with this...



www.rollitup.org









__





Greenpoint seeds!!


Bounty Hunter



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Nizza (May 29, 2021)

current stash-- trying to figure out what strain to run next


----------



## JewelRunner (May 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Somebody from here made some of the best I've grow, some CnC f3s, I think. Great work on em, think he said the recessives were coming out, I couldn't tell. Can't remember, SC Jedi maybe, or a name like that. Grew em all, wished I had more


SSgrower. I have so many cnc crosses from dude and those cnc f2 or 3s. Should get to some of those soon forgot about em.


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> SSgrower. I have so many cnc crosses from dude and those cnc f2 or 3s. Should get to some of those soon forgot about em.


That's who, knew it was SSomething lol. Thank you. Short sticky perfect reps of that strain, ime.


----------



## dubekoms (May 29, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Have any of your guys done Purple Badlands? If so, good?
> I have an opportunity to some free seeds that are Falcon9 x Purple Badlands.


Purple badlands was a good one. Potent and stanky


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2021)

That's beautiful! Definitely makes me want to run some!


----------



## Snowback (May 29, 2021)

Rivendell said:


> Couple links to some pics typoerror posted a few years back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to post those links. They look great!


----------



## hillbill (May 30, 2021)

3 Knight Rider about ready for first up pot. Each a bit bigger than the other. Mid hybreed looks for 2 and the other favors Indica expression more

Got a Black Triangle (Bodhi) x Copper Chem f3 at 59 days, stinks of gun powder and pepper and lemon right now. Big plant with big buds made up of little clusters like pinecones or extra thick and firm foxtail buds. Trykes are mostly cloudy, some clear and maybe 10% amber. A day or 2 away.


----------



## V256.420 (May 31, 2021)

Some GG#4 x Animal Cookies and some Triangle Kush x Animal Cookies with a few Stardawg clones throw in for good fortune. Just watered and topped.







Nice node placement on the both crosses.





Got a few Stardawg in flower as well.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 1, 2021)

actech said:


> All grape punch


Did you get any plants that smelled like straight bubblegum? I got one that was super leafy but had this amazing bubblegum smell.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 2, 2021)

What up RIU. I took a break and restarted my grow. I got impatient and got some bad compost full of bugs. All good, I'm fighting them with nematodes/predator mites/etc.

The plants don't look too bad even with the bugs. The brown powder on the plants is cinnamon. I had someone watch my plants and they put some on the plants (I normally just do the top soil). 

#1 (these are my bag numbers, not phenos)- Wedding Night


#5 - Hibernate


#2 - GMOxADUB - I had one of these herm bad on me before, but I think it was light leaks


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

GMO x Wedding Cake


----------



## splakow (Jun 3, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> GMO x Wedding Cake
> 
> View attachment 4915491View attachment 4915492View attachment 4915493View attachment 4915494


where u get this beauty from?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

splakow said:


> where u get this beauty from?


Greenpoint had them a couple years back.


----------



## StonedGimp (Jun 3, 2021)

Just received the sale email and picked up a pack of the fruity pebbles og x animal cookies. Has anyone ran this yet?


----------



## higher self (Jun 3, 2021)

Cherry Wine F2 flowered from clone is a straight herm starting from the top smh. Had a feeling this would happen, praying my Purple Cake is ok!


----------



## splakow (Jun 3, 2021)

CrvenaZvezda said:


> Greenpoint had them a couple years back.


now that u say that i do recall them releasing this. how does she compare to cowboy cookies?


----------



## CrvenaZvezda (Jun 3, 2021)

splakow said:


> now that u say that i do recall them releasing this. how does she compare to cowboy cookies?


Yea I think it was listed as GMO Cake. I never tried cowboy cookies but I was definitely happy with these. I’ve grown 8 so far and each one has been slightly different but all have been stellar.

Quite a bit of variation in the gene pool and it was expressed in both terps and flower.

The two above 

A | 1 - 2 | bright citrus fuel/diesel 
(very bright arousing and in your face even smelling it wakes you up)

B | 3 - 4 | heavy dull earthy with a diesel fuel backend 
(Very heavy dull almost drowning such as heavy fresh garlic aroma would be) 


It wasn’t a run for yield but A produced less than B. Both were extremely potent. A felt like a cup of coffee B felt like you’re mind endlessly wandering into space. A had a much more interesting flower with respect to calyx formation but also colors while B was well purple. Both had very similar growth structure and branching.


----------



## tkufoS (Jun 3, 2021)

splakow said:


> now that u say that i do recall them releasing this. how does she compare to cowboy cookies?


Cc sucked for me 2 fem out of a reg 10 pk..both different ..1 hermed and the other wasn't good/great . lucky i wasted under $25 . Got an email from them telling me to explain the situation.. But I just went another route. Gl


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 3, 2021)

higher self said:


> Cherry Wine F2 flowered from clone is a straight herm starting from the top smh. Had a feeling this would happen, praying my Purple Cake is ok!


I haven't heard anyone have luck with the cherry wine cbd seeds. Every post about them was herm city.


----------



## higher self (Jun 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I haven't heard anyone have luck with the cherry wine cbd seeds. Every post about them was herm city.


I was hoping for better luck, it was smelling really good too. Smh shouldn't even have them for sale only 2 popped out of 20 seeds. Glad I got them for dirt cheap


----------



## Feijao (Jun 4, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Have any of your guys done Purple Badlands? If so, good?
> I have an opportunity to some free seeds that are Falcon9 x Purple Badlands.


Really great for a "purple plant", checks a lot of boxes. Smells really really good straight from a mason jar, people used to always give me that look when they samples that one. 

I have 2 unopened packs that are about 5 years old, need to start that F2 project soon...


----------



## Snowback (Jun 4, 2021)

Feijao said:


> Really great for a "purple plant", checks a lot of boxes. Smells really really good straight from a mason jar, people used to always give me that look when they samples that one.
> 
> I have 2 unopened packs that are about 5 years old, need to start that F2 project soon...


Thanks. I appreciate the feedback. It seems that most people have nice things to say PB. I'm looking forward to trying them.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 5, 2021)

Anyone order from here before? 





__





Greenpoint Seeds Archives - Oregon Green Seed - breeder-direct cannabis seed acclimated to the Pacific NW outdoors.


Regular seed — 10 seeds/pack




oregongreenseed.com


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2021)

Purple Cake at 3wks. Someone in different thread told me Wedding Cake starts to stack at wk 4 & I definitely believe it now. Other plants save for the long flowering sativas have decent buds forming already. My OGKB x Purple Punch keeper is a lot quicker but man this Purple Cake smells soo good its insane! 1st time with WC & from pictures I've seen it looks like her, its growing like some OG


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 9, 2021)

is this three weeks of flower?


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> is this three weeks of flower?


Yeah. It's taking awhile to flower for whatever reason, seems like it just stopped the stretch. Ran them small bc im hunting but like I said other plants have small size buds forming already, the Purple Cake has just pistil hairs lol. I looked for pics but never saw plants that looked like this, mother plant is a lil weirdo


----------



## hillbill (Jun 9, 2021)

3 Knight Rider, AKA Night Rider, to the flower tent, oldie but very much a Goldie.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Cake at 3wks. Someone in different thread told me Wedding Cake starts to stack at wk 4 & I definitely believe it now. Other plants save for the long flowering sativas have decent buds forming already. My OGKB x Purple Punch keeper is a lot quicker but man this Purple Cake smells soo good its insane! 1st time with WC & from pictures I've seen it looks like her, its growing like some OG
> 
> View attachment 4919315
> View attachment 4919318


I assume Purple Cake has similar genetics to Cake N Chem, which also comes from a Wedding Cake mother. Looks almost like the same plant. When I grew C&C I noticed the same thing, took a while before they started stacking. Incredible plants - still the finest smoke in my stash at the moment.


BR


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I assume Purple Cake has similar genetics to Cake N Chem, which also comes from a Wedding Cake mother. Looks almost like the same plant. When I grew C&C I noticed the same thing, took a while before they started stacking. Incredible plants - still the finest smoke in my stash at the moment.
> 
> 
> BR


Super glad to hear this! I wanted the Cake N Chem but was out of stock by then. How are the yields on that? Definitely going to need some support. Have some clones getting a longer veg in bigger pots.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 9, 2021)

higher self said:


> Super glad to hear this! I wanted the Cake N Chem but was out of stock by then. How are the yields on that? Definitely going to need some support. Have some clones getting a longer veg in bigger pots.


I had two different Cake N Chem phenos. One was a fair bit shorter, bushier, and leaning on the Chem side terpene-wise (the Stardawg) the other was lankier, but much sweeter. I tried to make f2's but no luck.
However, I was able to cross Cake N Chem to:
White Widow
Lemon Skunk
'Blueberry' (Canuk seeds.....yeah)
Malana Cream
White Cookies
and a previous cross of mine I called 'Ikea' (afghani X White Cookies)

As of a week ago I have a few Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk seedlings started.

BR


----------



## higher self (Jun 9, 2021)

blueberryrose said:


> I had two different Cake N Chem phenos. One was a fair bit shorter, bushier, and leaning on the Chem side terpene-wise (the Stardawg) the other was lankier, but much sweeter. I tried to make f2's but no luck.
> However, I was able to cross Cake N Chem to:
> White Widow
> Lemon Skunk
> ...


Bummer about the f2's but still some good chucks you made. I was planning on hitting this one with Irene x Xmas Bud, should tighten up the structure a bit


----------



## samhigh (Jun 11, 2021)

ordered on Wednesday received on Saturday, contacted gps and asked when a certain strain would be available, they responded the same day with a date it would be back.
overall great experience, first time using gps, hope the bud is a good as the customer service

thanks, gps


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Cptn (Jun 11, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> View attachment 4921384View attachment 4921381View attachment 4921382View attachment 4921383View attachment 4921380


Beautiful!
What are they Ev?


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 11, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Beautiful!
> What are they Ev?


It's a secret. Soon to be found @ Greenpoint seeds along with some secret Stardawg variety which I have in my possession 



Everything is very hush hush but sometimes people got big mouths and blabber


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's a secret. Soon to be found @ Greenpoint seeds along with some secret Stardawg variety which I have in my possession
> 
> View attachment 4921403
> 
> Everything is very hush hush but sometimes people got big mouths and blabber



What size pots? those colas are going to explode soon. great job


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Beautiful!
> What are they Ev?


Two Phenos of Adub x animal cookies


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> It's a secret. Soon to be found @ Greenpoint seeds along with some secret Stardawg variety which I have in my possession
> 
> View attachment 4921403
> 
> Everything is very hush hush but sometimes people got big mouths and blabber


How...whats the word? Cute  
Some Dosi cake


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 11, 2021)

VTHIZZ said:


> What size pots? those colas are going to explode soon. great job


2 gallon pots. 4 cola's like that in each pot. 16 pots per 4 x 4 tent. 64 cola's in all under my brand spankin' new Scorpion Diablo 

I have burnt tips tho. I know a few guys who would not approve


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 11, 2021)

I believe you can get these crosses @ Greenpoint as well. Full tent of TK x AC and GG#4 x AC. About to go into flower once I take clones.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 11, 2021)

Beautiful canopy management!


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I believe you can get these crosses @ Greenpoint as well. Full tent of TK x AC and GG#4 x AC. About to go into flower once I take clones.
> 
> View attachment 4921418
> 
> ...


Nice man TK x Ac get real pretty


----------



## evergreengardener (Jun 11, 2021)

Another Tk X Ac


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 12, 2021)

Smoked a little sample of Sundance Kid last night. Super nice blend of Stardawg and Sherb. You get that OG head buzz with a little raciness from the Sativa. Colors seem brighter and sharper. Flavor is piney; don't taste much of the Sherb but the effects are interesting. Have another pheno to try. Impressed so far.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 12, 2021)

evergreengardener said:


> Another Tk X Ac
> View attachment 4921427View attachment 4921428View attachment 4921429


Looks like the new Animal Cookies selection is doing the bizness. Thanks for sharing the work EG


----------



## J.James (Jun 15, 2021)

*Adub x Animal Cookies - *Flower Day 41





    ​


----------



## PapaDon (Jun 16, 2021)

Anybody grow their purple Larry?


----------



## Feijao (Jun 16, 2021)

I've grown many of GPS's Stardog crosses several years ago, lots of great stuff in those beans. I'm looking to get some new seeds. Which AC crosses would you guys recommend, or are they too new to have any real opinions on yet?

Thanks guys


----------



## J.James (Jun 16, 2021)

Feijao said:


> I've grown many of GPS's Stardog crosses several years ago, lots of great stuff in those beans. I'm looking to get some new seeds. Which AC crosses would you guys recommend, or are they too new to have any real opinions on yet?
> 
> Thanks guys


This is only the second AC cross I ran from Greenpoint but had a great experience with the Sunday Driver x Animal Cookies that they named Sunday Batter. It wasn't a huge yielder but had a wonderful grape candy funk that was very reminiscent of their Jelly Pie strain. I expect to see great plants come out of that line


----------



## higher self (Jun 16, 2021)

This Purple Cake I have is stating to stack finally. It's getting frosty as well, almost every fan leaf has some frost on it even the stems! For how strong the plant smells in veg I'm a little disappointed in the terps smell. It's all pine, no gas, no lemon, no cake, no grape just straight pine! Don't get me wrong I love a piney OG & still a long way to go on this, hoping it develops into something more complex


----------



## kaneboy (Jun 16, 2021)

Dynamite diesel
Garlix
3 weeks from seed


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 16, 2021)

wedding Cake x Dosidos tester @ 6 weeks. Smells like cake fruit and skunk 






Corey Stardawg @ 6 weeks. Smells very much like chem.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 17, 2021)

Been a bit since I've been here took the plants out for a couple bud shots.
Day 58

Purple Badlands

Lemon Tree


Hibernate



Adub/AC
Frostiest girl of the bunch by far!


----------



## Hashishh (Jun 18, 2021)

Sundae Stallion week 10ish since flip. Could've went another week but had to make some room for the next run of Copper Chem. 

Was an overall low yielder (probably only 3oz), but very sticky and frosty with some nice colours. Won't bother running it again but I dusted her with some Copper Chem pollen so I have a few hundred seeds to sift through if I ever get the itch to revisit her. 

Copper Chem pheno 1 & 5 are gonna get the chop next week sometime.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jun 19, 2021)

STRAIN REVIEW
Breeder : Greenpoint Seeds
Strain : Grape Punch
Method Smoked: Joint 

SMELL
Dominant smell of bud : Bubblegum
Associated smells of bud : Bubblegum lol.

TASTE

Dominant flavour: Powdery bubblegum if it were a thing 
Associated flavours: Subtle woodiness 

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - 9
- cough factor? : yes/no - No, not at all.

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - 50/50
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) - 8
Use : Daytime/Bedtime - For me, more of a late afternoon/night smoke but I only really smoke later on in the day.
Munchies? : yes/no - No
Effects: Nice awake head buzz. Body feels floaty. Great painkiller and anxiety reducer. Super chill and nice body effects.


----------



## Hashishh (Jun 21, 2021)

Copper Chem Pheno 4.
Partial harvest at week 12ish. A few tops and lowers were done, going to let the rest finish through the week before I take it all down. 
Super impressed with this plant. Frosty, dense and colourful. Will be keeping this mom around.


----------



## samhigh (Jun 23, 2021)

hit up the fathers day sale, ordered friday, received today.
ms. jeanne is the best, she deserves a raise just for putting up with me lol
grabbed some grape punch, anyone with experience with the gp info and pics would be appreciated
have the purple aliens in veg now looking promising, will post some pics when flowering

sam


----------



## V256.420 (Jun 23, 2021)

Some Greenpoint stuff @ 7 weeks since flip.

Lemon Tree



Corey Stardawg



Black Banana Cookies



Wedding Dos tester


----------



## higher self (Jun 25, 2021)

Purple Cake at 38 days. 1st go at a Wedding Cake cross & not exactly what I was expecting from Purple Cake. Looks like mutated OGKB, putting out reveg leaves & smells like a pheno I got from OGKB x Purple Punch that had little smell but it was very tasty vaping. The Purple Cake smells a bit better more moss pine. Hate the way it grows, the fan leaves go everywhere

Smh if I wanted OGKB type plants I would have ran my Bandits Breath packs. I want to cull it right now & free up some veg space but I'm holding out on it still being fire smoke & then I'll run bigger clones. I seriously doubt I'll keep it though & makes me not want to run any GPS for awhile, too much heat to get to.


----------



## samhigh (Jun 26, 2021)

aliens among us,first time growing gps

purple aliens

finishing my groom, temp set up to get em going, topped above 5th node took clones, tied top two down and she responded nicely


----------



## StonedGimp (Jun 26, 2021)

Has anyone grown a GPS fruity pebbles og cross? I bought a pack of the FPOG X AC and I’m thinking about running it. I would like to know what to look for when hunting for the FPOG pheno vs AC. Thanks


----------



## KENTA (Jun 27, 2021)

Just picked up a pack fortnite. Should be good!


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 27, 2021)

Whats up fam?! Been a while since I have posted in the good ole GPS thread... maybe a couple of years or a little less.

So I had a pack of Dynamite Diesel put back and decided to pop 3 beans just for the hell of it. I got 3 vigorous girls. One of them stands out quite a bit. She has the loudest dankest stem rub, the darkest more narrower leaves, maroon/red petioles and stems where the others have green. She is also the most vigorous of the bunch.

I went ahead and took several cuts off her and used her as a momma (yes, before I've even had the chance to flower her out lol). Just because for whatever reason, I feel like she's going to be special. I've been growing for many many years and my intuition usually leads me into the right direction. We shall find out soon enough and I'll try and get some photos up of her soon. BTW, she clones like a champ!! Takes root super fast, even quicker than the headband which is impressive to me. Grows tall but super vigorous.

Does anyone have experience with the DD?? And those of you that do, did you find that the phenos (as described above with the red petioles) leaned more to the ECSD momma than the stardawg? Also, has anyone seen any intersex traits pop out of this line? I know that the sours/diesels are notorious for this, so I'm just curious.

@Gu~ which sour cut was used in this one? Was it the Chaco cut?


----------



## rollinfunk (Jun 27, 2021)

Few updates. Color = grow bag color
# 1/tan - wedding night
2/tan - gmoxadub
5/black - hibernate. Topped to slow it down. I think it’s a girl. Not 100%


----------



## quiescent (Jun 28, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> Whats up fam?! Been a while since I have posted in the good ole GPS thread... maybe a couple of years or a little less.
> 
> So I had a pack of Dynamite Diesel put back and decided to pop 3 beans just for the hell of it. I got 3 vigorous girls. One of them stands out quite a bit. She has the loudest dankest stem rub, the darkest more narrower leaves, maroon/red petioles and stems where the others have green. She is also the most vigorous of the bunch.
> 
> ...


Plenty of diesel leaners for sure, had a couple close ones. Look for 91 leaf patterns, longer internodes, red petioles and purple striping on the main stems... longer buds on the lowers before it starts stacking up top around week 4.5. I'd throw the stardawg heavy plants out, just my opinion.

Still gonna take the 11-12 weeks for the diesel gals to finish. I had one with peach colored pistils that was the closest to the clone in most respects. Could still tell it wasn't straight ecsd but if you don't have a reference point, it's definitely diesel.


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Plenty of diesel leaners for sure, had a couple close ones. Look for 91 leaf patterns, longer internodes, red petioles and purple striping on the main stems... longer buds on the lowers before it starts stacking up top around week 4.5. I'd throw the stardawg heavy plants out, just my opinion.
> 
> Still gonna take the 11-12 weeks for the diesel gals to finish. I had one with peach colored pistils that was the closest to the clone in most respects. Could still tell it wasn't straight ecsd but if you don't have a reference point, it's definitely diesel.


Here she is... Looks queit a bit different than the others.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 28, 2021)

psychadelibud said:


> Here she is... Looks queit a bit different than the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of good visual parallels with the clone. The serrations are very, very close. I like what I'm seeing out of the node spacing as well. Do you get any burnt electrical-motor oil with a hint of spicy BO on the stem rub?


----------



## psychadelibud (Jun 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Lots of good visual parallels with the clone. The serrations are very, very close. I like what I'm seeing out of the node spacing as well. Do you get any burnt electrical-motor oil with a hint of spicy BO on the stem rub?


Definitely has that profile! And some skunk thrown in there as well. Stem rub is super loud, oily and stays on the fingers.


----------



## Snowback (Jun 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I'd throw the stardawg heavy plants out, just my opinion.


huh? Why?


----------



## AbeFroman (Jun 28, 2021)

It's been a while did GP stop making regular crosses and just sell a bunch of fem crap now?


----------



## Romulanman (Jun 28, 2021)

AbeFroman said:


> It's been a while did GP stop making regular crosses and just sell a bunch of fem crap now?


Yes


----------



## AbeFroman (Jun 28, 2021)

Bummer. Guess I better make some F1's from what I have. I wish I still had some Sitting Bull beans left.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 29, 2021)

Snowback said:


> huh? Why?


You grow GPS stardawg crosses for the stardawg? It's all about the moms to me.

Some of us know what we're looking for out of the cross before we buy the seeds. If you were looking for stardawg you wouldn't choose a familial cross to muddy the waters of which plant is expressing which parent. You'd choose the stardawg they sold.

If you're growing seeds to get weed and you don't care what you end up with as long as it's decent, nothing wrong with that. 

I popped around 100 fem seeds in February. Those plants have been whittled down to less than 25 without a complete flower cycle. Multiple varieties are not sending a delegate to the big ball. The clones got 3 weeks of 12/12 to evaluate traits I was looking for, or not. I just popped another 75ish and am doing the same thing with those.

The more varieties you have previous experiences with makes it easier to choose the desirable plants out of larger populations. I know that psychadelibud has popped thousands of seeds and likely shares a similar mindset. I think if he wanted stardawg he'd probably already have it.


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2021)

*Adub x Animal Cookies*


----------



## J.James (Jun 29, 2021)

*Adub x Animal Cookies #2*


----------



## Snowback (Jun 29, 2021)

quiescent said:


> You grow GPS stardawg crosses for the stardawg? It's all about the moms to me.
> 
> Some of us know what we're looking for out of the cross before we buy the seeds. If you were looking for stardawg you wouldn't choose a familial cross to muddy the waters of which plant is expressing which parent. You'd choose the stardawg they sold.
> 
> ...


fair 'nough. Your third paragraph basically describes me (other than replacing the word "decent" with "excellent"), although I do occasionally cull from time to time.


----------



## wierdly (Jun 30, 2021)

J.James said:


> *Adub x Animal Cookies #2
> View attachment 4933441View attachment 4933442View attachment 4933445View attachment 4933443View attachment 4933444*


Those plants from fem seeds look pretty good to me.


----------



## FritzTheKitty (Jun 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Purple Cake at 38 days. 1st go at a Wedding Cake cross & not exactly what I was expecting from Purple Cake. Looks like mutated OGKB, putting out reveg leaves & smells like a pheno I got from OGKB x Purple Punch that had little smell but it was very tasty vaping. The Purple Cake smells a bit better more moss pine. Hate the way it grows, the fan leaves go everywhere
> 
> Smh if I wanted OGKB type plants I would have ran my Bandits Breath packs. I want to cull it right now & free up some veg space but I'm holding out on it still being fire smoke & then I'll run bigger clones. I seriously doubt I'll keep it though & makes me not want to run any GPS for awhile, too much heat to get to.
> 
> ...


Dude i thought it was just me i think his quality is so bad i gave away a bunch of packs that i had after getting the rest if my collection stolen cuz i have a cut of GMO×Stardawg going right now next to 2 cuts of diff City Slickers the city slickers are fine the gmo/stardawg looks identical to this i will post a oic tomorrow they started 12/12 on may 21st i just thought maybe gmo was heat sensitive as i have hit 25-26°C a few days that caused a lil stretch...


----------



## higher self (Jun 30, 2021)

FritzTheKitty said:


> Dude i thought it was just me i think his quality is so bad i gave away a bunch of packs that i had after getting the rest if my collection stolen cuz i have a cut of GMO×Stardawg going right now next to 2 cuts of diff City Slickers the city slickers are fine the gmo/stardawg looks identical to this i will post a oic tomorrow they started 12/12 on may 21st i just thought maybe gmo was heat sensitive as i have hit 25-26°C a few days that caused a lil stretch...


Update on the Purple Cake, day 45. Buds are getting harder & terps are pretty good I can't front. Nothing like what its suppose to be but I'm keeping it utill smoke test at least. Plant is soo ugly looking & low yielding, I have another clone in early flower that I stripped away lot of side branches. See how it grows with 2 main colas only.

I held off on splurging on all those new fem testers. My last 2 GPS grows are looking like L's for me lol especially that damn Cherry Wine f2 smdh


----------



## FritzTheKitty (Jun 30, 2021)

higher self said:


> Update on the Purple Cake, day 45. Buds are getting harder & terps are pretty good I can't front. Nothing like what its suppose to be but I'm keeping it utill smoke test at least. Plant is soo ugly looking & low yielding, I have another clone in early flower that I stripped away lot of side branches. See how it grows with 2 main colas only.
> 
> I held off on splurging on all those new fem testers. My last 2 GPS grows are looking like L's for me lol especially that damn Cherry Wine f2 smdh
> 
> View attachment 4934216View attachment 4934215


Tomorrow when my lights are I'll post a pic and youll die laughing and realize these bad traits are from the stardawg i had a jelly pie do it just not as bad as yours or my gmo im letting mine finish only cuz its 1 of 3 survivors of 6 gps fems i was testing that didnt get culled for shitty structure within 3 weeks of budding im a ruthless picker i will pass on anything thats not a 9/10 or higher. I just can't wait got this run to finish...


----------



## hillbill (Jul 1, 2021)

Young seedlings (6) of California Cannon f2 mother #2 very vigorous and sporting leaves that are long but not real narrow. All similar to each other right now,

1 Knight Rider at 22days lookin normal with no deficiencies, making buds, hybreed lookin andmaking flowers, average build.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 1, 2021)

FritzTheKitty said:


> Tomorrow when my lights are I'll post a pic and *youll die laughing and realize these bad traits are from the stardawg* i had a jelly pie do it just not as bad as yours or my gmo im letting mine finish only cuz its 1 of 3 survivors of 6 gps fems i was testing that didnt get culled for shitty structure within 3 weeks of budding im a ruthless picker i will pass on anything thats not a 9/10 or higher. I just can't wait got this run to finish...


Yeah? 
Dude . . . Purple Cake doesn't have Stardawg in it . . .








Purple Cake


Purple Cake Cannabis Seeds - Purple Punch x Wedding Cake Cannabis Seeds - Hurry and grab these one of a kind cultivars today - Colorado Seed Bank USA




greenpointseeds.com


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Some people get decent results from the Stardawg. I have 5 from seed going @ 8 weeks.


----------



## higher self (Jul 1, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Yeah?
> Dude . . . Purple Cake doesn't have Stardawg in it . . .
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't but I'm curious about the Wedding Cake cut that was used. Someone said before their Cake & Chem looked similar. Didn't Gu have that whole fiasco with the Wedding Cake S1's? 

I guess I could pop more seeds for a better pheno but I don't have time for testers right now. Imo all GPS stuff are testers, which is why there is a sale every week lol. I'm straight on new stuff, next GPS I would grow is Copper Chem


----------



## Cptn (Jul 1, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> Some people get decent results from the Stardawg. I have 5 from seed going @ 8 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4934442
> 
> ...


Are those the F2's with Corey and Gu's male?
Freakin beautiful man.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Are those the F2's with Corey and Gu's male?
> Freakin beautiful man.


I believe that's what they are. The males were out of this world healthy. If I knew what they were before time I may have kept a male for breeding but I only found out after I culled them what they were.

I have never grown such huge plants. I think all 5 have a shot at 2 ounces each and one of them may get more.

How did you know about the Corey? That's top secret stuff


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2021)

higher self said:


> There isn't but I'm curious about the Wedding Cake cut that was used. Someone said before their Cake & Chem looked similar. Didn't Gu have that whole fiasco with the Wedding Cake S1's?
> 
> I guess I could pop more seeds for a better pheno but I don't have time for testers right now. Imo all GPS stuff are testers, which is why there is a sale every week lol. I'm straight on new stuff, next GPS I would grow is Copper Chem


What fiasco, it was the purple punch I think you are mistaken. Also anyone that grows out heisens wedding cake s1s can tell it’s the real deal reversed and although cake n chem is good, it’s no wedding cake by itself. Tha animal cookies crosses are decent also


----------



## higher self (Jul 2, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> What fiasco, it was the purple punch I think you are mistaken. Also anyone that grows out heisens wedding cake s1s can tell it’s the real deal reversed and although cake n chem is good, it’s no wedding cake by itself. Tha animal cookies crosses are decent also


I may be mistaken as I was away from the scene for awhile & missed out on a good few dramas but....



cindysid said:


> I had very low yield with the Jelly Pie also. Mine had very little smell. *The worst GPS I have grown other than the infamous Wedding Cake fakes from last year that turned out to be hemp*. After 3 runs I've replaced her with the Grape Pie cut from Mamafunk. Hopefully it will perform better.


Not saying it's still hemp but I definitely can't call it real deal either from my experience lol. Also why is Purple Cake never in stock anymore, did he lose the cut or what?


----------



## quiescent (Jul 2, 2021)

Gu resold fake s1s from a grifter forever ago.

The stuff now is from Heisen. He has the real deal, as many others do as well. Fake wedding cake is extinct in 2021, it's everywhere.


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 2, 2021)

Is Cindy still around? Looks like might be grower error, there are good reports of that grape pie all in this thread. All I know is I grew out the cake n chem had high number of males, but was good meds but nothing like the wedding cake s1s made by Heisen or the bridezillas for that matter, but when you grow out the cake s1s, it was obviously ThE cut but that was before he teamed up with gu. I just assumed heisen shared or used his cut since the cake n chems didn’t show up till later. You might be confusing the very first fem fiasco but that was outsourced lol we all got took in that one but I think gu made that all right was a long time ago. I just got sent some grape pie cross sent from CO. Was gonna gift em out, may hang onto them


----------



## higher self (Jul 2, 2021)

Ok thanks for clearing that up for me yall.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 2, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I believe that's what they are. The males were out of this world healthy. If I knew what they were before time I may have kept a male for breeding but I only found out after I culled them what they were.
> 
> I have never grown such huge plants. I think all 5 have a shot at 2 ounces each and one of them may get more.
> 
> How did you know about the Corey? That's top secret stuff


I asked about it in this thread and later got confirmation in PM with Gu.
I don't think it's a secret. He didn't ask me to keep it private.

The Corey cut was also used as reversed pollen donor to make the "East Coast Stardawg" with ECSD.
I assume all Corey gear came from Heisen.


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 2, 2021)

Cptn said:


> I asked about it in this thread and later got confirmation in PM with Gu.
> I don't think it's a secret. He didn't ask me to keep it private.
> 
> The Corey cut was also used as reversed pollen donor to make the "East Coast Stardawg" with ECSD.
> I assume all Corey gear came from Heisen.


I was joking about it being a secret. But if I had to keep you quiet I would have sent my lil friend to take care of you


----------



## Cptn (Jul 2, 2021)

V256.420 said:


> I was joking about it being a secret. But if I had to keep you quiet I would have sent my lil friend to take care of you
> 
> View attachment 4935018


Wouldn't want to cross that dude, glad to be on your good side


----------



## FritzTheKitty (Jul 2, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Yeah?
> Dude . . . Purple Cake doesn't have Stardawg in it . . .
> 
> 
> ...


My bad i thought all gps strains had stardawg in it i havent been to their site in a while when i dealt with them they only had a stardawg male. But regardless a lot of the negative phenos i get from his stardawg crosses i believed were from the stardawg itself cuz they occur on a regular basis maybe 1/10 females had horrible stretched fox tailed buds like in that pic. But the strains that seem to have it alot were the Jelly Pie and Cowboy cookies. 

Also dont get me wrong i love me some stardawg crosses from GPS in fact 2 of my keepers are GPS strains. And Gu has inspired me to start breeding and preserving strains myself so i wasn't trying to poop on his gear totally but they're f1s and usually vary pretty hard seed to seed.


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 2, 2021)

Dynamite diesel 4.5 weeks #1 and 2 pic
Garlix #3
Chem fuego #4 
All under t5s for now til I can be bothered putting in tent 
Chem run


----------



## dstroy (Jul 3, 2021)

I just popped a whole pack of cackleberry. All my gps seeds are from 2018.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 3, 2021)

dstroy said:


> I just popped a whole pack of cackleberry. All my gps seeds are from 2018.


Seen a few really nice looking cackleberry pics over the years. Good luck with those should be some heaters.


----------



## wierdly (Jul 4, 2021)

This is an S1 of the WC they have now. It has more terps than the WC I get at the dispo. Same flavor I guess just fresh. kept this one a few yers now. Turns straight up purple with a little cooler temps in the winter.


----------



## wierdly (Jul 4, 2021)

These are the AC Adub


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Seen a few really nice looking cackleberry pics over the years. Good luck with those should be some heaters.


Thanks man, I'm really looking forward to what comes out of it. I picked them up after seeing Bobby Z's pics way back in this thread.


----------



## Senokai (Jul 4, 2021)

dstroy said:


> I just popped a whole pack of cackleberry. All my gps seeds are from 2018.


Cackleberry is one of my favorites from GPS. You have a good chance to find a decent amount Cherry Diesil leaners vs heavy star dawg leans.


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Cackleberry is one of my favorites from GPS. You have a good chance to find a decent amount Cherry Diesil leaners vs heavy star dawg leans.


Awesome, that's what I'm hunting for, thank you!


----------



## Senokai (Jul 4, 2021)

dstroy said:


> Awesome, that's what I'm hunting for, thank you!


No problem! The Cherry Diesel leaners I found were a bright citrus, citrus/soapy and one with inclusions of what could be described as maple with a sweet note. They were very flavorful which is something I'm always after.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 7, 2021)

Grape Punch continues to be solid smoke. Already half way done with the jar. Grew it with Sundance Kid and def prefer GP over it. Perfect late afternoon/before bed smoke. 

On another note, experienced my first true full blown herm the other day from Cowboy Kush. Had a HAOG pheno (looked like the clone) that had just shown sex. Was stoked to see the pistils but then I noticed balls all over a few days later. Genetics I guess. Have ran other Stardawg crosses that were stable in gender.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 7, 2021)

What's with all the StarDawg hate? I picked up their F2's just before they went extinct and have grown their Copper Chem quite a few times. 

I find them finicky but once you get your room dialed in and the feeds on schedule they're some fine smoke.
Looks like a lot of the "issues" in this thread are grower error.
I even found a pretty nice Copper Chem Male I've been doing some pollen chucks with. 

Now I've got probably 2000 backups of Copper Chem F1. A short and stocky Male x Pink hued female. 
The female in question yielded the most and was the most potent. A QP off one plant under a 600w HPS beside 2 other phenos. The others yielded only about 2oz per of good bud.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jul 7, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> What's with all the StarDawg hate? I picked up their F2's just before they went extinct and have grown their Copper Chem quite a few times.
> 
> I find them finicky but once you get your room dialed in and the feeds on schedule they're some fine smoke.
> Looks like a lot of the "issues" in this thread are grower error.
> ...


Really don't think it's hate, just reviews based on experience. Copper Chem is fire. Wish I had more seeds but am down to 3. Hope to get a male and female for preservation. Really is a solid strain.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 7, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Really don't think it's hate, just reviews based on experience. Copper Chem is fire. Wish I had more seeds but am down to 3. Hope to get a male and female for preservation. Really is a solid strain.


I was in the same boat. Germinated my last 5 when I seen they were discontinued. I got lucky and 3 of those ended up better than the last 15 I popped. 
I'll probably pop 100 or so next spring from my chick and do some hunting then I can create my own S1/Fems. 

If the male I have proves himself I got some plans for crosses with other breeders. Notably Erdpurt by Ace. I'd like to give the Copper Chem a shorter flower time, a bit more density and a lot more CBD.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 7, 2021)

I have still have a full pack of 12 "Western Wizard". When I get around to starting them, I will do a chuck with the best female and 2 best males. Western Wizard will survive, at least in my region. It's good to read that you guys are going to preserve the Copper Chem as well. I also have City Slicker Crosses and my buddy made a few Purple Badlands crosses. In one form or another, the GP stardawg genes will live on.


----------



## Hashishh (Jul 7, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I have still have a full pack of 12 "Western Wizard". When I get around to starting them, I will do a chuck with the best female and 2 best males. Western Wizard will survive, at least in my region. It's good to read that you guys are going to preserve the Copper Chem as well. I also have City Slicker Crosses and my buddy made a few Purple Badlands crosses. In one form or another, the GP stardawg genes will live on.


I actually just gave some 50 some seeds away to a local grower. I don't want this stock to die!  

Glad to hear others are doing the same.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 7, 2021)

Hashishh said:


> I actually just gave some 50 some seeds away to a local grower. I don't want this stock to die!
> 
> Glad to hear others are doing the same.


Just gave away some dream catcher & lucky 7s seeds


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 7, 2021)

freewanderer04 said:


> Copper Chem is fire. Wish I had more seeds but am down to 3. Hope to get a male and female for preservation. Really is a solid strain.


That's the dad to Copper Orgi and a few others from a couple of years ago that had Copper Chem f2s attached as freebies. @hillbill ran a few, I believe. No doubt in my mind that many of the stardawg regs were/are solid.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 7, 2021)

I have Black Gold f2 and f3 seeds and also Copper Chem f2 and f3. I also have California Cannon F2s from 2 different mothers. And Bodhi Bing x California Cannon. Still have some Greenpoint California Cannon also.


----------



## J.James (Jul 7, 2021)

Adub x Animal Cookies 

#1


#2


----------



## rollinfunk (Jul 7, 2021)

Pretty sure I have a stardawg pheno of hibernate in veg. big/tall plant/super stinky/funk. Last I checked (pretty sure), it stunk more than the Wedding Night and gmoozy.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 7, 2021)

J.James said:


> Adub x Animal Cookies
> 
> #1
> View attachment 4938933
> ...


when these drop?


----------



## V256.420 (Jul 7, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> when these drop?


They were competition testers. Only a handful got packs.


----------



## Romulanman (Jul 8, 2021)

Some regs are back up for presale for Dec. Its 43% off so a decent deal. Also a few preorder fems too.


----------



## Snowback (Jul 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Some regs are back up for presale for Dec. Its 43% off so a decent deal. Also a few preorder fems too.


Nice! A decent selection too!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 8, 2021)

Romulanman said:


> Some regs are back up for presale for Dec. Its 43% off so a decent deal. Also a few preorder fems too.


It's the "I Think We Fucked Up Canceling Regs" pre pre pre sales event.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 9, 2021)

I’ll put that in the whoops column


----------



## Cptn (Jul 9, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> I’ll put that in the whoops column


Dude, you forgot Purple Badlands


----------



## J.James (Jul 9, 2021)

@Gu~ Any chance on bringing *Cookies & Chem* back to the lineup?


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 9, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Dude, you forgot Purple Badlands


you know, Purple Badlands never really sold very well even though there were some awesome phenos. Flo is such a super cool cut. Short Branchy and full of blueberry Terps. Great purple colors too. Stardawg definitely kicked up the potency. Unfortunately it just didn’t catch on… maybe it was the name LOL.



J.James said:


> @Gu~ Any chance on bringing *Cookies & Chem* back to the lineup?


There’s a few dispensaries in Colorado with my cut of cookies and cream that I found before he won the cup with that strain. Some of the prettiest plants I’ve ever grown came from that pack of seeds. No color but the leaves are super waxy and healthy in almost any environment. Must be that Affy in the starfighter shining through all the cookies mess. I do not have the cut anymore and that’s the only reason why I can’t make it or won’t make any more of those.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 10, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> you know, Purple Badlands never really sold very well even though there were some awesome phenos. Flo is such a super cool cut. Short Branchy and full of blueberry Terps. Great purple colors too. Stardawg definitely kicked up the potency. Unfortunately it just didn’t catch on… maybe it was the name LOL.
> 
> 
> There’s a few dispensaries in Colorado with my cut of cookies and cream that I found before he won the cup with that strain. Some of the prettiest plants I’ve ever grown came from that pack of seeds. No color but the leaves are super waxy and healthy in almost any environment. Must be that Affy in the starfighter shining through all the cookies mess. I do not have the cut anymore and that’s the only reason why I can’t make it or won’t make any more of those.


Could be  I liked the name but waited too long to buy the seeds.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 11, 2021)

J.James said:


> @Gu~ Any chance on bringing *Cookies & Chem* back to the lineup?


Still have a pack of these


----------



## toomp (Jul 14, 2021)

hillbill said:


> A haze or haze cross can be very psychoactive, psychedelic and even psychotic but not had anything weak in 5hose lines,
> 
> Just chopped 3 Peak Seeds BC C99 today so we might get a little hazed at our house!


How where they? I want to try female seeds


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 14, 2021)

Tombstone


----------



## FritzTheKitty (Jul 14, 2021)

See to prove my loyalty to the GPS gang and Gu lol check out my City Slicker #1 & #2 how many still got one of these sexy ladies in the stable?

#keepers #funk


----------



## higher self (Jul 15, 2021)

Won't beat on the dead horse about wtf this Purple Cake I have is but I'm going to chop soon probably at 63 days. The buds look like they grew upside down but are very solid. Smells like Bubba Kush, dirt, chocolate & pine with a small bit of lemon lingering on fingers after initial smell wears off. Really like this smell l've only had a few plants give off similar terps but they were usually low smelling. I'd cull them thinking there weren't keepers but the cured smoke was always super tasty especially out the vape.

I put the seed plant into flower & it threw male parts while the clones did not. Doing a quick dry on lower bud If she smokes good which I'm thinking it will, then I'll run a larger plant for bigger buds. Still not a good yeilder but this could be some banging headstash type stuff lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 17, 2021)

cookie breath


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jul 18, 2021)

I've bought several packs from GP and think they're very good quality and especially affordable. But if you're going to continue using photos that are NOT the actual strain, like using a straight Chem 4 to market Chem4 x Animal cookies then yeah I'll take my business elsewhere. This is not the first time either. Its just bad, disingenuous business practices imo.


----------



## The Pipe (Jul 19, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> I've bought several packs from GP and think they're very good quality and especially affordable. But if you're going to continue using photos that are NOT the actual strain, like using a straight Chem 4 to market Chem4 x Animal cookies then yeah I'll take my business elsewhere. This is not the first time either. Its just bad, disingenuous business practices imo.


It says right in the photo/ grow credits that its chem 4


----------



## kwigybo88 (Jul 19, 2021)

The Pipe said:


> It says right in the photo/ grow credits that its chem 4


It says that at the very bottom of the page. Using that photo with the banner saying chem 4 x animal is absurd.


----------



## led1k (Jul 19, 2021)

Friend popped some Purple Punch x Black Banana Cookies seeds I shared with him and he found a very compact 11 bladed pheno:



I've flowered probably 15 so far and have never seen one like this. @Gu~ ? Anyone else? Is she a freak or more common? All I've seen so far have been close to this structure:


----------



## Snowback (Jul 19, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> It says that at the very bottom of the page. Using that photo with the banner saying chem 4 x animal is absurd.


I think that's a valid complaint. All it would take is to put a mark on the photo that says "original Chem 4" or something similar in order to let the potential customer know. I highly doubt that doing so would scare anyone away from wanting to try it.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jul 19, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> you know, Purple Badlands never really sold very well even though there were some awesome phenos. Flo is such a super cool cut. Short Branchy and full of blueberry Terps. Great purple colors too. Stardawg definitely kicked up the potency. Unfortunately it just didn’t catch on… maybe it was the name LOL.
> 
> 
> There’s a few dispensaries in Colorado with my cut of cookies and cream that I found before he won the cup with that strain. Some of the prettiest plants I’ve ever grown came from that pack of seeds. No color but the leaves are super waxy and healthy in almost any environment. Must be that Affy in the starfighter shining through all the cookies mess. I do not have the cut anymore and that’s the only reason why I can’t make it or won’t make any more of those.


I'm finishing up my 2nd pack of those Badlands. Really liked my first pheno. Short stocky bitch that I had to stake all four colas. Loved that shit.


----------



## HydoDan (Jul 21, 2021)

I've got some regs I'd be willing to part with..


----------



## 2GunThom (Jul 21, 2021)

Howdy y’all. Just got my first order of GPS seeds. I’m in Virginia and we just went legal. Got ice cream punch and motor punch. Germed one of each and got two seedlings. Thanks to the fine folks at Greenpoint.


----------



## nc208 (Jul 22, 2021)

2GunThom said:


> Howdy y’all. Just got my first order of GPS seeds. I’m in Virginia and we just went legal. Got ice cream punch and motor punch. Germed one of each and got two seedlings. Thanks to the fine folks at Greenpoint.


Watch the Motor Punch. My pack hermed liked crazy on me.


----------



## 2GunThom (Jul 22, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Watch the Motor Punch. My pack hermed liked crazy on me.


Thanks for the info. This is my first grow, hope it goes well. I'll be sure to keep a close eye on the motor punch.


----------



## Fiete (Jul 25, 2021)

Hi there, I just started 7 x Dreamcatcher Seeds from GPS.


----------



## hillbill (Jul 25, 2021)

1 Knight Rider at 46 days putting some bulk on longish buds, It continues to grow even now like Sativa favoring plants seem to do. Getting pretty rank but can’t place it. This is a favorite on my hill.

Related: Got six California Cannon F2s just into flower tent, all seem more Indica than not. These are all getting bushy. Good vigor.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jul 25, 2021)

Fiete said:


> Hi there, I just started 7 x Dreamcatcher Seeds from GPS.


I still got three packs to run threw


----------



## JustBlazin (Jul 25, 2021)

Tombstone 1 
Tombstone 2


----------



## santacruztodd (Jul 27, 2021)

I found a seed in some of my Purple Mac nugs. Looks like a solid pheno and I’ll kick myself if I don’t take a few cuttings because it doesn’t appear available anymore, anywhere.
What say thee? Should I commit to keeping the strain alive or will more seeds be available down the road?


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jul 27, 2021)

nc208 said:


> Watch the Motor Punch. My pack hermed liked crazy on me.


I popped two each of purple alien and grape bunch and one of each hermed... I’ll stick to GPS Regs never had-that issue with them


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jul 30, 2021)

@Gu~ What up? Hope all is well... making that cheddar and pissing off haters. Is the MacDawg cross using the "Capulator's Cut" he was giving away for free but only to those he thought were top notch growers? More importantly, is your breeding team diverse while wearing masks and brown shirts?


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

Cookie breath


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jul 30, 2021)

Another cookie breath


----------



## higher self (Aug 2, 2021)

2nd run with Purple Cake. Looks a lot better she doesn't like to be bushed out with a lot of side branching.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Aug 2, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> I found a seed in some of my Purple Mac nugs. Looks like a solid pheno and I’ll kick myself if I don’t take a few cuttings because it doesn’t appear available anymore, anywhere.
> What say thee? Should I commit to keeping the strain alive or will more seeds be available down the road?View attachment 4952658


Holy shit, and they were EXPENSIVE when they were available. I'd say keep it. Me and my dad are hanging onto some ThugPug genetics for that very reason.


----------



## Fiete (Aug 2, 2021)

4 of 7 Dreamcatcher looking good. 

Day 10 

Hopefully 2 Female ore more.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 2, 2021)

Knight Rider still spreading and growing way into flower, making longish buds, lookin good. Licorice and Bazooka Bubble Gum.

Related: Looks like I could have 4 California Cannon F2s that are girls. A couple phenos, short and stubby branches and one more lanky.


----------



## numberfour (Aug 4, 2021)

Tomahawk (Gu Bred) Flower Rosin


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 5, 2021)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Holy shit, and they were EXPENSIVE when they were available. I'd say keep it. Me and my dad are hanging onto some ThugPug genetics for that very reason.


Yep-$165 if I recall. Also have a Humboldt CSI Old Family Purple X GSC forum cut that looks insane. Always good to have guaranteed good each year versus gambling on new strains/phenos. I hate unpleasant surprises!


----------



## Snowback (Aug 7, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> I found a seed in some of my Purple Mac nugs. Looks like a solid pheno and I’ll kick myself if I don’t take a few cuttings because it doesn’t appear available anymore, anywhere.
> What say thee? Should I commit to keeping the strain alive or will more seeds be available down the road?View attachment 4952658


For the low amount of effort that it takes to do a few cuttings, you may as well.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 9, 2021)

@Gu~ Is your Macdawg cross using the Capulator's Cut?


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 10, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> I found a seed in some of my Purple Mac nugs. Looks like a solid pheno and I’ll kick myself if I don’t take a few cuttings because it doesn’t appear available anymore, anywhere.
> What say thee? Should I commit to keeping the strain alive or will more seeds be available down the road?View attachment 4952658


OK- so much for cuttings-she’s a he!! So, going to harvest pollen and cross with my CSI Humboldt Old Family Purple X GSC forum cut.

Should be mind-blowing!


----------



## hillbill (Aug 10, 2021)

How much Weed would a Weedchuck chuck if a Weedchuck could chuck Weed?


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 10, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> @Gu~ Is your Macdawg cross using the Capulator's Cut?


Yes, Cap's Mac1

I was one of the first to have OGKB when Fletcher from archive brought it to Colorado from Mr. OGKB in Cali. They were not happy about that if anyone remembers.
Same goes for Mac1, 'ole Gu has his connections to get the best of the best!


----------



## Fiete (Aug 10, 2021)

Dreamcatcher Day 18 

5 of 7 doing good... Waiting for the first Clones.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 12, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Yes, Cap's Mac1
> 
> I was one of the first to have OGKB when Fletcher from archive brought it to Colorado from Mr. OGKB in Cali. They were not happy about that if anyone remembers.
> Same goes for Mac1, 'ole Gu has his connections to get the best of the best!


Noice!!! That should make for some insanely good pheno's.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Aug 13, 2021)

@Gu~ are you planning on doing a chem 91 x stardawg?


----------



## hillbill (Aug 13, 2021)

64 days
Knight Rider down yesterday with trykes that had to be 95+% milky lookin. Nice tall milky looking trichs and a lot of them Fresh flower smells today now with a touch on solvent, pine. Buds are more long than round and medium dense. Just now beginning to foxtail. Size is about average and wonderful for LST or more advanced bondage. Nice bud/waste ratio.

Related: I have 4 nice California Cannon F2s at 24 days, two distinct phenos. 2 are gonna be short with minor branching with first few nodes. Developing strong center cola. Others are much branchier and possess narrower leaves. All plants are more narrow leafed than not. All look good making nice flowers.


----------



## Gu~ (Aug 13, 2021)

iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO said:


> @Gu~ are you planning on doing a chem 91 x stardawg?


Yes I’ve continued to expand the genetic library and we have the Chem ‘91 now.


----------



## Fiete (Aug 13, 2021)

I Transplant today on Day 20 my 5 x Dreamcatcher Plant's in bigger pots filled with Biobizz Coco. My Plan is to let them Grow together with my 2 Autos as long as I can. 
I Topp all Plants for better control. All Plants looking litte weak the space was not enough but no problem they will come back. Know I didn't know how much females I have I hope I am lucky for a good Phenotype.


----------



## Fiete (Aug 13, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatche day 55.
> My tent is starting to look like i hired a
> F rated survey company from craigslist!
> Buds are just flipppy floppy...
> ...


----------



## Fiete (Aug 13, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> I wouldn't call it mids, but it's not the best.
> I bet you could pheno hunt through a few packs and find something exceptional or get lucky on one pack.



What you think not waste the time wirh the dreamcatcher? I have 5 plants growing on early age better stop and start new?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 13, 2021)

Fibromyoucha said:


> Dreamcatche day 55.
> My tent is starting to look like i hired a
> F rated survey company from craigslist!
> Buds are just flipppy floppy...
> ...


Ha! Everything starting to fall over is a great problem to have. Sure, if you can get a trellis in there without damaging them, why not try it?
Do you have any closeups? I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this cross and pheno's. Have you ever grown Blue Dream?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 13, 2021)

Fiete said:


> What you think not waste the time wirh the dreamcatcher? I have 5 plants growing on early age better stop and start new?


No, finish them out. I currently have 19 strains. BD is one of them. Is it as crazy beautiful, as resinous or terpenstien'd as a lot of other gear? No, but it sure as heck isn't "mids" by any stretch of the imagination. I'd kill Archive's Memory Loss and a few others before I'd cull my BD if I had to get rid of a few strains. Regardless of what aficionados say, there are still patients that like BD the best. Kid you not. One man gathers what another man spills. You could end up with something incredible given the genetics of both. I have 3 packs of Dreamcatcher myself.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 13, 2021)

Has anyone here grown the Mac1 Capulator Cut?


----------



## Snowback (Aug 14, 2021)

Fiete said:


> What you think not waste the time wirh the dreamcatcher? I have 5 plants growing on early age better stop and start new?


I know you didn't ask me, but NO!!!! There could be magic in there. It could have been waiting for you to discover it this entire time while others only found mids!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 14, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> No, finish them out. I currently have 19 strains. BD is one of them. Is it as crazy beautiful, as resinous or terpenstien'd as a lot of other gear? No, but it sure as heck isn't "mids" by any stretch of the imagination. I'd kill Archive's Memory Loss and a few others before I'd cull my BD if I had to get rid of a few strains. Regardless of what aficionados say, there are still patients that like BD the best. Kid you not. One man gathers what another man spills. You could end up with something incredible given the genetics of both. I have 3 packs of Dreamcatcher myself.


I have seen people say "no bluedream i hate that stuff" then show up to my buddies and be shown a couple strains to pick from and pick blue dream because my buddy called it blueberry muffins. Lol

Funny how that works.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 14, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have seen people say "no bluedream i hate that stuff" then show up to my buddies and be shown a couple strains to pick from and pick blue dream because my buddy called it blueberry muffins. Lol
> 
> Funny how that works.


Absolutely. Santa Cruz cut is a beast. So much fake bs and other "cuts"


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 15, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I have seen people say "no bluedream i hate that stuff" then show up to my buddies and be shown a couple strains to pick from and pick blue dream because my buddy called it blueberry muffins. Lol
> 
> Funny how that works.


Yes! Similar stories.

Here is my BD at 48 days. It goes 70. From friends in Southern Oregon via NorCal. Supposedly, the real deal cross with SSH.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Aug 15, 2021)

cookie breath


----------



## quiescent (Aug 16, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Yes! Similar stories.
> 
> Here is my BD at 48 days. It goes 70. From friends in Southern Oregon via NorCal. Supposedly, the real deal cross with SSH.
> View attachment 4965822View attachment 4965823View attachment 4965824View attachment 4965825


You could be holding the real deal cut. The SC blue dream doesn't have ssh in it, though.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 16, 2021)

quiescent said:


> You could be holding the real deal cut. The SC blue dream doesn't have ssh in it, though.


Wrd. Cool. You may be right.Does it look familiar? What is the SC BD crossed with? I just read Haze x Blueberry. Maybe I just assumed it was SSH as it was the prevalent haze for such a long time, and such a winner.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 17, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Wrd. Cool. You may be right.Does it look familiar? What is the SC BD crossed with? I just read Haze x Blueberry. Maybe I just assumed it was SSH as it was the prevalent haze for such a long time, and such a winner.


I just know it was crossed with what's known as Santa Cruz haze. I assume it's pretty close to pure, old school stock from my experiences with crosses/fem line work.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Aug 17, 2021)

Cool. Thx. Long article about BD if anyone's interested- Origin of SC Blue Dream


----------



## Fiete (Aug 17, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> Ha! Everything starting to fall over is a great problem to have. Sure, if you can get a trellis in there without damaging them, why not try it?
> Do you have any closeups? I look forward to hearing your thoughts on this cross and pheno's. Have you ever grown Blue Dream?


Never Grow "Blue Dream" yeah I can't wait to Finish the Dreamcatcher. I belive I will make a See of Green with it 

They Growing Nice only 1 is the slowest hopefully 1 Male I can Trah later. The other 4 looking great. I will take Clones soon and will let them showing there sex in a diffrent room under Sun light.

Down left Growing Crazy Fast hopefully a Female


----------



## SoHappy101 (Aug 17, 2021)

FritzTheKitty said:


> Tomorrow when my lights are I'll post a pic and youll die laughing and realize these bad traits are from the stardawg i had a jelly pie do it just not as bad as yours or my gmo im letting mine finish only cuz its 1 of 3 survivors of 6 gps fems i was testing that didnt get culled for shitty structure within 3 weeks of budding im a ruthless picker i will pass on anything thats not a 9/10 or higher. I just can't wait got this run to finish...


Did someone say Jelly Pie?


----------



## thatGuyBreeds (Aug 17, 2021)

@jonesaa @santacruztodd @daveybc I've decided I want gas like the east coast sour diesel I ran many years ago. I know greenpoint has a shoreline diesel that's supposed to be similar.

Can Bison Breath provide a similar terp profile (fuel, skunk, lemon, pine-sol) at such a loud level? I loved the flavor of ecsd, but damn could it be anxiety provoking.


----------



## iPACKEDthisBOWL4TWO (Aug 18, 2021)

@Gu~ one more question, are you going to remake the OGKB x stardawg or is that one retired for good?


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 18, 2021)

thatGuyBreeds said:


> @jonesaa @santacruztodd @daveybc I've decided I want gas like the east coast sour diesel I ran many years ago. I know greenpoint has a shoreline diesel that's supposed to be similar.
> 
> Can Bison Breath provide a similar terp profile (fuel, skunk, lemon, pine-sol) at such a loud level? I loved the flavor of ecsd, but damn could it be anxiety provoking.


I flowered out three females and you get a lot of chem d funk in that cross.


----------



## thatGuyBreeds (Aug 18, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I flowered out three females and you get a lot of chem d funk in that cross.


Awesome! Sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 22, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Just a colorado clone only that floats around these parts as ECSD. In would assume it's just from RezDog seed Stock from his IBL seeds.


So the ECSD S1 that you sold last year or the year before are not actual ECSD S1?
Just a cutting that 'floats around' your area that you assume ISN'T the real ECSD, but you call it ECSD anyway??

I'm hoping that's not the case. 

If anyone who sees this knows any more information, or if there are any pictures of the clone used please reply.
Thanks.


----------



## Fiete (Aug 22, 2021)

I have toke some 3 x Clones from 4 Dreamchster Plant's. The Plant's I put outside to Show Sex we have late August so a good Time for that just only for showing Sex. The Clones I put in a Dome on Top open 2 times a Day for Air and misting.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Aug 22, 2021)

Picked up 19 packs, 17 fem and 2 regular all different strains. Dropped 2 packs in coco with very light food 3 days ago. Cookie Dawg and Motor Punch. 11/12 sprouted up and looking great so far. I’ll keep you all posted along the way and get some pics up. Hoping to sort through all these packs over the next 9-12 months. I’ll clone the winners. Looking for a handful of female gems to perpetually clone. Hoping to find a stud from Western Grail or Cali Cannon to harvest pollen for future F1 hybrid with my keeper females. Should be fun!


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 23, 2021)

JewelRunner said:


> I flowered out three females and you get a lot of chem d funk in that cross.


Bison Breath is a great one. Still have a partial jar left-has many of the traits you mention, and if it hits you the wrong way it can be adrenaline.


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 23, 2021)

So my Purple Mac was a dude that looked like a lady! I have gathered pollen and pollinated a few branches on my Humboldt CSI Old Family Purple x GSC (forum cut). Whadda ya think, Gu? New strain called Mac Gu Cookies? The CSI pheno is for real, so hoping that the resulting seed will emulate the best of both strains. With my GPS Purple Mac there was only one keeper pheno, and that is the bud I found the male seed. This pheno is dense, citrusy, stony with great bag appeal. The OFP x GSC I grew out three feminized seeds and two were keepers. One has deeper triangle kush traits and the other, pictured, looks heavier on the purple urkle side. Saving some of the Purple Mac pollen, can't seem to find seeds anywhere now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 23, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> So my Purple Mac was a dude that looked like a lady! I have gathered pollen and pollinated a few branches on my Humboldt CSI Old Family Purple x GSC (forum cut). Whadda ya think, Gu? New strain called Mac Gu Cookies? The CSI pheno is for real, so hoping that the resulting seed will emulate the best of both strains. With my GPS Purple Mac there was only one keeper pheno, and that is the bud I found the male seed. This pheno is dense, citrusy, stony with great bag appeal. The OFP x GSC I grew out three feminized seeds and two were keepers. One has deeper triangle kush traits and the other, pictured, looks heavier on the purple urkle side. Saving some of the Purple Mac pollen, can't seem to find seeds anywhere now.View attachment 4971237View attachment 4971238View attachment 4971239


If you're looking for more purple Mac seeds you may have luck looking on heisen's forum chuckers paradise. I haven't been there in a while but maybe someone there is holding an extra pack they'd let go of.


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 23, 2021)

Hey y’all just curious if anyone has grown out California Cannon. I read on the website it’s susceptible to bud rot and I’m wondering what people’s experience with is. I grew out the Stardawg f2 and had no problems, but apparently the Tahoe OG is vulnerable to mold.


----------



## JewelRunner (Aug 24, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Hey y’all just curious if anyone has grown out California Cannon. I read on the website it’s susceptible to bud rot and I’m wondering what people’s experience with is. I grew out the Stardawg f2 and had no problems, but apparently the Tahoe OG is vulnerable to mold.


Apparently there are at least two cuts. if it's the same as the dvg/mykotek, the potential is there just because the buds are fat and super dense.


----------



## Snowback (Aug 24, 2021)

Every GP Stardawg cross that I have grown, which is 3, has been susceptible to rot in late summer in my area. It's a humid time, even indoors. They grow such enormous tops that a grower really has to have the humidity under control at all times later in flowering. They do great in nice, dry furnace air.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 24, 2021)

Cboat38 said:


> True they do grow big tops


----------



## quiescent (Aug 24, 2021)

OG in general is more susceptible to fungal issues.


----------



## DankTankerous (Aug 24, 2021)

Snowback said:


> Every GP Stardawg cross that I have grown, which is 3, has been susceptible to rot in late summer in my area. It's a humid time, even indoors. They grow such enormous tops that a grower really has to have the humidity under control at all times later in flowering. They do great in nice, dry furnace air.


I grew the f2 out in the winter. She was a beaut. She produced quite a bit and never had any problems with her. I do have a dehumidifier, unfortunately it goes for 6 hours before the reservoir (1+gal) is full. I grew in a 5 gal pot, coot’s mix and castings tea. She gave me quite a bit. Taste wasn’t there, but boy did she stone you. It’s unfortunate I didn’t grow the rest, just didn’t have the space. I took the first gal i This time I’m going to pop the whole pack

here’s the Stardawg f2


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 24, 2021)

unhirsute said:


> So the ECSD S1 that you sold last year or the year before are not actual ECSD S1?
> Just a cutting that 'floats around' your area that you assume ISN'T the real ECSD, but you call it ECSD anyway??
> 
> I'm hoping that's not the case.
> ...


I see that you 'Gu~' are in here liking posts, so am unsure why you wouldn't answer this question?

I just want to know what's up? Whether they're actual ECSD S1's or you assume they aren't?
Not trying to create any drama, only wonder why you would label them as ECSD S1's if you believe that they aren't....
I think that's a reasonable ask.

Thanks.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 25, 2021)

unhirsute said:


> I see that you 'Gu~' are in here liking posts, so am unsure why you wouldn't answer this question?
> 
> I just want to know what's up? Whether they're actual ECSD S1's or you assume they aren't?
> Not trying to create any drama, only wonder why you would label them as ECSD S1's if you believe that they aren't....
> ...


prolly Shoreline ECSD they used it for a while and made some s1s


----------



## Snowback (Aug 25, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> I grew the f2 out in the winter. She was a beaut. She produced quite a bit and never had any problems with her. I do have a dehumidifier, unfortunately it goes for 6 hours before the reservoir (1+gal) is full. I grew in a 5 gal pot, coot’s mix and castings tea. She gave me quite a bit. Taste wasn’t there, but boy did she stone you. It’s unfortunate I didn’t grow the rest, just didn’t have the space. I took the first gal i This time I’m going to pop the whole pack
> 
> here’s the Stardawg f2
> 
> ...


looks good . I have seen some pretty nice pics of the Stardawg F2.


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 25, 2021)

wierdly said:


> prolly Shoreline ECSD they used it for a while and made some s1s


What the hell is 'Shoreline ECSD'??
From a Google search it shows as a cross made by Shoreline (whoever that is).

If it is not an S1 of the legitimate ECSD clone he is doing false advertising. Not cool.


----------



## klx (Aug 25, 2021)

Just be thankful those S1s weren't regs


----------



## toomp (Aug 25, 2021)

SoHappy101 said:


> Did someone say Jelly Pie?


how is the smoke and how long took to finish?


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 26, 2021)

klx said:


> Just be thankful those S1s weren't regs


Has that happened from Greenpoint seeds before?
I haven't grown these 'ECSD S1s' yet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2021)

unhirsute said:


> What the hell is 'Shoreline ECSD'??
> From a Google search it shows as a cross made by Shoreline (whoever that is).
> 
> If it is not an S1 of the legitimate ECSD clone he is doing false advertising. Not cool.


Shoreline made a cross called Shoreline ecsd but he also has the legit ecsd cut.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shoreline made a cross called Shoreline ecsd but he also has the legit ecsd cut.


Can confirm, ran the clone shoreline holds. Was the same ecsd I've held before. Those s1s were made by Heisen, he used the same cut.

Dynamite diesel, pre-heisen, used the legit ecsd cut as well.

You can bag on GPS about a myriad of things. Genetics not being correct isn't one of them.


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 26, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Can confirm, ran the clone shoreline holds. Was the same ecsd I've held before. Those s1s were made by Heisen, he used the same cut.
> 
> Dynamite diesel, pre-heisen, used the legit ecsd cut as well.
> 
> You can bag on GPS about a myriad of things. Genetics not being correct isn't one of them.


I'm not trying to 'bag on' anyone.
I just saw a post Gu~ made somewhere in the thread where he says that he thinks the ECSD clone he had was probably from some Reservoir seeds or something.
So, was a little disappointed that he was 'liking' posts after i asked the question but didn't bother to answer the question.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 26, 2021)

That was a general "you".

Open for anybody to complain about anything else.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 27, 2021)

Never thought @quiescent was all that weird but I never thought I was weird either.


----------



## sunni (Aug 27, 2021)

move along now yall


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 27, 2021)

sunni said:


> move along now yall


Lol you should have at least left the part where he said cuck up


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 27, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Lol you should have at least left the part where he said cuck up


I missed it, censorship lol.


----------



## Senokai (Aug 27, 2021)

@THT I have been running the Cackleberry selective strain seeds you sent me from a while back. Job well done on the phenohunting and selection from F generation to F generation. This beauty is an F4 and at about mid flower now. Some classic Stardawg notes for sure (spicy notes) and that unique Cherry desiel notes that blend citrus to maple syrup. Frosty as hell and I have no doubts that the epic flavor will be there like it always has.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 29, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I missed it, censorship lol.


same, wish they'd let us be.....


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 29, 2021)

quiescent said:


> same, wish they'd let us be.....


"Rah rah... cuck for Greenpoint.. rah rah"

Honestly didn't miss much


----------



## quiescent (Aug 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> "Rah rah... cuck for Greenpoint.. rah rah"
> 
> Honestly didn't miss much


If dude only knew.... but I won't air dirty laundry where someone can't defend themselves under their true identity. 

I'll just say I haven't purchased anything from Greenpoint in a grip and my last package ended up getting distributed amongst my friends. It's not that I don't desire the genetics contained inside the seeds, I'm choosing where my money goes.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 29, 2021)

quiescent said:


> If dude only knew.... but I won't air dirty laundry where someone can't defend themselves under their true identity.
> 
> I'll just say I haven't purchased anything from Greenpoint in a grip and my last package ended up getting distributed amongst my friends. It's not that I don't desire the genetics contained inside the seeds, I'm choosing where my money goes.


No need to explain yourself man. Cuck, in general, is an insult I think usually says more about the person using it then the intended recipient of said insult. He got sensitive, threw insult, sunny erased any evidence and we can file this under no harm no foul lol


----------



## quiescent (Aug 29, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> No need to explain yourself man. Cuck, in general, is an insult I think usually says more about the person using it then the intended recipient of said insult. He got sensitive, threw insult, sunny erased any evidence and we can file this under no harm no foul lol


Anyone can say whatever they like as far as I'm concerned. You can't hurt me with words on the internet or real life.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Aug 29, 2021)

quiescent said:


> Anyone can say whatever they like as far as I'm concerned. You can't hurt me with words on the internet or real life.


Best way to be man


----------



## unhirsute (Aug 29, 2021)

You guys didn't miss anything.
There was no need for my or posts to be deleted.... quiescent was whining about me bringing 'bitch shit' and i said he was the one behaving like 'bitch shit', saying i was complaining, when all i wanted was a response from Gu~ or someone that knew what i was asking.

I asked if quiescent was a cuck for Greenpoint or something, because he had no reason to get his panties in a bunch for me asking a simple question about Greenpoint genetics, in a GREENPOINT THREAD. 
I don't know any of you.
Where else am i supposed to ask? Or is it considered taboo to ask such questions around here??

There you go. That's about the gist of what i said.
Have a good day.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 1, 2021)

for those without the email. New greenpoint

Howdy,

I'm changing things up again. Promotion frequency, pricing structure, and Branding are all getting a makeover. I think you'll like the changes.


*Promotion*
I am listening to the feedback and am reducing the frequency of sales. No longer will we have weekly sales and constant promotions. Instead, they will happen on holidays and marking milestones. I feel like the continuous promotion impacted the perception of my seeds in a negative way. It cheapened them. I put great care making sure you are getting the most coveted genetics and the healthiest seed. I think the sales did that mission a disservice. Instead, I'll reward the Greenpoint Gazette subscribers (You) with personalized coupons based on your interest. This Labor Day Sale is undoubtedly the last promotion that will happen for a while.


*Pricing*
To personalize your shopping experience even further, I'm moving to a dynamic pricing model where you pay for the number of seeds you want. If you wish to purchase one seed, you can buy one seed.


*Branding*
It's time for a makeover, I'm going away from the western theme, and I'm going back to the basics. A clean, fresh, sleek look exemplifies my mission to be accessible on the street level while bringing you the newest genetics at a great price.

I'll be implementing these changes over the next two weeks so stay tuned. I'd like to thank you for the support you've given me and my team. If you have any questions feel free to reach out. Over and out.

Thanks for the support
Gu~, Founder
GreenpointSeeds.com


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 1, 2021)

Big thumbs up from me on all three. 

And ah, only using photos of the actual crosses instead of one parent, and I'm back onboard.


----------



## itslogics (Sep 1, 2021)

Ah man, I just realized I purchased some seeds from GP and the pictures weren’t actually of the cultivar. It’s the picture of the parent?


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 1, 2021)

itslogics said:


> Ah man, I just realized I purchased some seeds from GP and the pictures weren’t actually of the cultivar. It’s the picture of the parent?


Which strain did you purchase?


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2021)

YerpGodMarley said:


> *Promotion*
> I am listening to the feedback and am reducing the frequency of sales. No longer will we have weekly sales and constant promotions.


Are you saying that you're cancelling the National Salami Day sale on the 7th?


----------



## itslogics (Sep 1, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Which strain did you purchase?


I bought Daquiri.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 2, 2021)

itslogics said:


> I bought Daquiri.


Yeah that pic is just Orange Daquiri, according to their own site, not the cross. Really dumb way of marketing imo.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 2, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Yeah that pic is just Orange Daquiri, according to their own site, not the cross. Really dumb way of marketing imo.


Kinda hard to take a picture of something that hasn't been ran yet


----------



## klx (Sep 2, 2021)

GPS thread always gets looked after by the mods. I mean its almost like they pay them or something...you know, like a hooker


----------



## nc208 (Sep 2, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you saying that you're cancelling the National Salami Day sale on the 7th?


No, he said hes still going to do them for real holidays so Salami day should still be good to go.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 2, 2021)

nc208 said:


> No, he said hes still going to do them for real holidays so Salami day should still be good to go.


They’re all about meating customer demand.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 2, 2021)

Mmm


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Sep 2, 2021)

Damn, I rather dig the Western branding and theme. That's cool though.


----------



## Hitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Does anyone know if a pre order that ”ships before Q1 2022” means before the start of Q1, or before the end of Q1?


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 11, 2021)

samhigh said:


> aliens among us,first time growing gps
> 
> purple aliens
> 
> ...


how did your Aliens turn out? I have one out in the greenhouse about 3weeks into flowering and its a weird gal


----------



## samhigh (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneyJake said:


> how did your Aliens turn out? I have one out in the greenhouse about 3weeks into flowering and its a weird gal


just flowering a clone now never flowered the mom. pa clone being flowered with 2 grape punch, 2 purple punch and a motor punch, there a couple weeks in, ill throw of some pics in the next few days.


----------



## StoneyJake (Sep 12, 2021)

samhigh said:


> just flowering a clone now never flowered the mom. pa clone being flowered with 2 grape punch, 2 purple punch and a motor punch, there a couple weeks in, ill throw of some pics in the next few days.


Mine is leafy and weird to be honest My least favorite plant


----------



## samhigh (Sep 12, 2021)

StoneyJake said:


> Mine is leafy and weird to be honest My least favorite plant


mine looks very similar, but some of my best bud has been off of runts and ugly plants. she looks like shes going to be frosty, theres only one way to find out with all the different phenos is to grow them and smoke them, i have been pleasantly surprised more than once lol good luck the rest of the way


sam


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 12, 2021)

I made a citrus version of Cake N Chem

Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk
I'm pretty happy with this pheno - still have tons of seeds to hunt for a better one and a male and make an F2


BR


----------



## Snowback (Sep 12, 2021)

Beautiful and healthy plants BR!


----------



## samhigh (Sep 16, 2021)

grape punch day 16


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 20, 2021)

Had one seed left of Cookie Crunch

Outdoor in Santa Cruz, and the livin'n is easy....


----------



## hillbill (Sep 20, 2021)

Took 2 beautiful California Cannon F2s down yesterday, stubby plants with thick buds, at 60 days trichs almost all cloudy or pearl. Amber only on leaves, no clear. Last one has some clear maybe 20%. Leaves have gone deep black purple, calyxes are purple tint. Size is under average but yield heavy for their size. 
Will run rest of my Greenpoint California Cannon this winter, have had the Cannon here for years! Also have a Bodhi Bing x California Cannon, call it “Bing Bang”!


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 21, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Took 2 beautiful California Cannon F2s down yesterday, stubby plants with thick buds, at 60 days trichs almost all cloudy or pearl. Amber only on leaves, no clear. Last one has some clear maybe 20%. Leaves have gone deep black purple, calyxes are purple tint. Size is under average but yield heavy for their size.
> Will run rest of my Greenpoint California Cannon this winter, have had the Cannon here for years! Also have a Bodhi Bing x California Cannon, call it “Bing Bang”!


I have 9 seedlings of the Cali Cannon that are just now entering the veg phase. Do you have any suggestions or recommendations? Out of the nine one of them smells really skunky with little pine and lemon. I hope it’s a female


----------



## hillbill (Sep 21, 2021)

No special needs for the Cannon, easy to grow and great late evening. A little leafy .


----------



## Palomar (Sep 21, 2021)

How are the outdoor runs goin? Anyone else running the animal cookie crosses?

respect,
pal


----------



## smacedo (Sep 22, 2021)

Just popping a pack of California Cannon on my other tent, here i ve popped some Purple Cake that i bought recently, wish me luck!


----------



## hillbill (Sep 23, 2021)

Good Luck!


----------



## samhigh (Sep 23, 2021)

purple punch and grape punch day 25


----------



## zazapacks (Sep 25, 2021)

I'm surprised no one posted about the facelift on greenpoints site. They also restocked a bunch of stardawg crosses. I will say I actually prefer the old design (new site seems like it would work better than the old on mobile tho). Also I'm bummed the biodiesel x animal cookies are gone, those are bound to be keepers.


----------



## MrMiller (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone ran much of these cookie crosses? Worried a little bit about stability if its more less chucked and hasnt even been ran enough to post a picture of the cross on the sight..


----------



## Senokai (Sep 26, 2021)

MrMiller said:


> Anyone ran much of these cookie crosses? Worried a little bit about stability if its more less chucked and hasnt even been ran enough to post a picture of the cross on the sight..


I have ran the Cookies N Chem before. Out of the two females I saw I had no issues. This was an older offering before the Heisen era. I have not bought anything from Greenpoint that Heisen had a hand in.


----------



## MrMiller (Sep 27, 2021)

Senokai said:


> I have ran the Cookies N Chem before. Out of the two females I saw I had no issues. This was an older offering before the Heisen era. I have not bought anything from Greenpoint that Heisen had a hand in.


Yeah ive ran the CnC before, couple years ago. Had one pheno that was arguably the most potent plant ive ever grown. Was mind blowing, wouldve entered it into any competition i could have with confidence. Sadly i didnt clone anything back then. 
Them are the strains i miss, those stardawg crosses. 
These new crosses sound pretty and all and id love to buy some but id like to see some grow reports first


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 27, 2021)

MrMiller said:


> Yeah ive ran the CnC before, couple years ago. Had one pheno that was arguably the most potent plant ive ever grown. Was mind blowing, wouldve entered it into any competition i could have with confidence. Sadly i didnt clone anything back then.
> Them are the strains i miss, those stardawg crosses.
> These new crosses sound pretty and all and id love to buy some but id like to see some grow reports first


I have a few in the fridge, the strain is so frostie almost looks like mold.


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 28, 2021)

santacruztodd said:


> Had one seed left of Cookie Crunch
> 
> Outdoor in Santa Cruz, and the livin'n is easy....View attachment 4991500


----------



## See green (Sep 30, 2021)

Outdoor city slicker looking pretty good..


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 2, 2021)

Here’s my Cali Cannon’s at a month. Popped 10, got 9 and then culled 3 that were very lanky and no side growth. Hopefully they weren’t females. 4 of them smell almost identical, the other two are much different, skunky smell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Here’s my Cali Cannon’s at a month. Popped 10, got 9 and then culled 3 that were very lanky and no side growth. Hopefully they weren’t females. 4 of them smell almost identical, the other two are much different, skunky smell.
> View attachment 5000563


Those bean poles ones might have been the og leaners.


----------



## unhirsute (Oct 2, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Here’s my Cali Cannon’s at a month. Popped 10, got 9 and then culled 3 that were very lanky and no side growth. Hopefully they weren’t females. 4 of them smell almost identical, the other two are much different, skunky smell.
> View attachment 5000563


What he said ^^

You probably killed the Tahoe OG dominant ones.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 3, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those bean poles ones might have been the og leaners.


I got a few more, had to downsize it is what it is. I’m just needing one of each. I had a grow where 5/6 were male and I threw the other one out because of space and never got to find out what it was.


----------



## F_Dupp (Oct 4, 2021)

Tombstone @47 days of 12/12. She's about 7 1/2 ft tall. One of the most vigorous plants I've ever grown.


----------



## F_Dupp (Oct 4, 2021)

Royal Chem @47 days


----------



## MistaRasta (Oct 6, 2021)

Anybody have any recommendations on heavy yielders out of the current fem lines from GP?

was thinking about the Purple Cake and the GMO Punch. After reading a few reviews on the Gmo punch it seems to be pretty slow in veg and the yield seems to be sub par.

any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MrMiller (Oct 7, 2021)

MistaRasta said:


> Anybody have any recommendations on heavy yielders out of the current fem lines from GP?
> 
> was thinking about the Purple Cake and the GMO Punch. After reading a few reviews on the Gmo punch it seems to be pretty slow in veg and the yield seems to be sub par.
> 
> any input would be greatly appreciated!


Purple cake was average yield for me.


----------



## MistaRasta (Oct 8, 2021)

Really wishing his Stardawg crosses were in stock right now. I need to hunt a pheno for next season’s outdoor and would love to find a big fat yielder of stank Chemmy fuel.

speaking of..

here’s a throwback of some Black Gold I ran a few years ago when @Gu~ first started GP

loved this pheno, one of my favorites I’ve ever run and can’t wait to put some GP back in my room


----------



## hillbill (Oct 8, 2021)

Happy to have run Black Gold and made F2s and crosses, and F3s. Lots of Chem x Chem x Chem “etc...etc.....WOW!” (Sly Stone).


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 8, 2021)

Still need to get a pack of tomahawk


----------



## Feijao (Oct 10, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Happy to have run Black Gold and made F2s and crosses, and F3s. Lots of Chem x Chem x Chem “etc...etc.....WOW!” (Sly Stone).


I have one pack left, think I might have to hunt through it this winter, such a great plant. Have any pictures of what your working with now?

Thanks


----------



## wakenbake91 (Oct 11, 2021)

MrMiller said:


> Anyone ran much of these cookie crosses? Worried a little bit about stability if its more less chucked and hasnt even been ran enough to post a picture of the cross on the sight..


I personally wont be doing any more of the animal cookie crosses for a while for that reason.. a bit unstable for me. I popped 4 beans and got a couple herms with temps, ph, lights all stable.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 12, 2021)

I avoid any kind of Cookie related anything for the hermie thing.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Oct 12, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I avoid any kind of Cookie related anything for the hermie thing.


I remember when people said the same thing about the chems


----------



## F_Dupp (Oct 13, 2021)

Royal Chem chopped at 57 days


----------



## beercan (Oct 15, 2021)

Anyone have trouble with cookie cross fems? Was thinking of ordering a few..


----------



## Sloppys (Oct 16, 2021)

@beercan just culled a double dip and a lemon frosting unfortunately only popped one of each and both hermed.


----------



## beercan (Oct 16, 2021)

That sucks, i think I'll steer clear of those crosses


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2021)

Sloppys said:


> @beercan just culled a double dip and a lemon frosting unfortunately only popped one of each and both hermed.


Hope not, I just got 3 DDs goin. I’ll be vigilant.


----------



## unhirsute (Oct 17, 2021)

Sloppys said:


> @beercan just culled a double dip and a lemon frosting unfortunately only popped one of each and both hermed.


I totally understand that some people want to discard any plant that shows even the slightest hermaphrodite or intersex traits but there are a LOT of plants that will show a few balls at the very beginning of flowering and then never show anymore throughout maturation....

Just saying, in case any folks are just looking for super quality keepers and didn't know that.

Some of the best plants ever can express minor intersex traits early in flower, such as ECSD.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 18, 2021)

Perpetual grower here and I do not tolerate any hermie expression at all with an exception granted to late flower nanners if there are not many. A Herm throwing pollen is a nightmare in my type of garden.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 18, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Those bean poles ones might have been the og leaners.


well out of those 6 one turned out to be a female, maybe those were females. This was my logic in throwing those 3 lanky, spaced out nodes, ones out: if those three tall ones were female, the male version of that pheno had to be taller and if that were the case, they would be much taller which didn’t seem like a natural growth rate compared to the rest.

Have you ever had tall plants turn out to be female? Would you recommend going against the stereotypical tall lanky plants do not equal males?


----------



## unhirsute (Oct 18, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Perpetual grower here and I do not tolerate any hermie expression at all with an exception granted to late flower nanners if there are not many. A Herm throwing pollen is a nightmare in my type of garden.


Well, like i said, i totally understand why some people rule out any of these traits but was just saying for folks who didn't know.... sometimes plants will have a few balls right at the beginning of flowering and then no more the rest of the growing cycle, and often not show any balls on subsequent clones of the same mother.... and ALSO, a lot of the time those balls are sterile....
A lot of the time they are NOT sterile though, so....

It's up to the individual, and if you're hunting for something special in feminized seeds and see a few early balls, MAYBE it's worth picking them off and seeing what you get.


----------



## Snowback (Oct 19, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Have you ever had tall plants turn out to be female? Would you recommend going against the stereotypical tall lanky plants do not equal males?


If that's a general question directed at anyone reading, my answer is yes, many times.


----------



## hillbill (Oct 19, 2021)

I have had the taller seedlings be female quite often and with certain strains it is very common. I’m running 5 Sleeskunk F2s from an Indica leaning mom and big lanky Sativa boy. Started with nine and had 4 males show quickly. Two were lanky and two were very short and bushy. Three of the girls are lanky and two bushy, one of these is runty. My tallest out of the nine is a girl.


----------



## PhishPhood16 (Oct 22, 2021)

unhirsute said:


> I totally understand that some people want to discard any plant that shows even the slightest hermaphrodite or intersex traits but there are a LOT of plants that will show a few balls at the very beginning of flowering and then never show anymore throughout maturation....
> 
> Just saying, in case any folks are just looking for super quality keepers and didn't know that.
> 
> Some of the best plants ever can express minor intersex traits early in flower, such as ECSD.


I had a Polar Vortex from IHG show some balls on lower suckers, that weren't getting proper light. I just cut them off, and called it a day. Flower came out beautiful, at day 67.


----------



## Palomar (Oct 23, 2021)

beercan said:


> Anyone have trouble with cookie cross fems? Was thinking of ordering a few..


I just finished a couple Lemon Frosting and the Cookie Breath, cookie was last to finish outside and just curing now. Lemon Frosting fits the name and is strong and tasty. Im not a huge cookie guy, but happy with this one. Nice structure, both similar and good yield too. 

respect,
pal


----------



## Gu~ (Oct 28, 2021)

I'd like to start sharing some of the blog posts I've been working on at my website.
We just published one on LST. I'd really like to get your opinion on articles like this and what kind of blog posts you'd like to see me publish.


> The LST method allows growers to maximize their growing space by modifying the structure and increasing the yield of their cannabis plants. Marijuana plants typically grow in an apical dominance pattern...The LST technique is performed by gently bending and tying down the stems and branches of the cannabis plants. This is usually executed during the vegetative growth stage when the stalks of the plants are soft and pliable. Bending the branches during the flowering stage may stunt bud formation or cause the stems to snap.


Read the full article here: https://greenpointseeds.com/low-stress-training-lst-cannabis/


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> We just published one on LST. I'd really like to get your opinion on articles like this and what kind of blog posts you'd like to see me publish.
> 
> 
> Read the full article here: https://greenpointseeds.com/low-stress-training-lst-cannabis/


There's probably little info on growing weed / techniques that hasn't been documented many times, and easily accessible by googling. But new growers jump in daily, and [old] old timers forget @Bodyne , so having a collection of info available at a popular site is probably a good idea, imo.


----------



## unhirsute (Oct 28, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> I'd like to start sharing some of the blog posts I've been working on at my website.
> We just published one on LST. I'd really like to get your opinion on articles like this and what kind of blog posts you'd like to see me publish.
> 
> 
> Read the full article here: https://greenpointseeds.com/low-stress-training-lst-cannabis/


I'd like to see you post what the genetics of your ECSD S1 are.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Oct 29, 2021)

@Gu~ Happy Birthday


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 1, 2021)

hillbill said:


> I have had the taller seedlings be female quite often and with certain strains it is very common. I’m running 5 Sleeskunk F2s from an Indica leaning mom and big lanky Sativa boy. Started with nine and had 4 males show quickly. Two were lanky and two were very short and bushy. Three of the girls are lanky and two bushy, one of these is runty. My tallest out of the nine is a girl.


Interesting, i through out 3 tall lanky seeds out of 9, 5 left over were males, and 1 female, pretty sure those were females I threw out. Ah well, you learn something new everyday


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 1, 2021)

Daquiri. I like it alot actually.


----------



## Maker Scream (Nov 13, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Big thumbs up from me on all three.
> 
> And ah, only using photos of the actual crosses instead of one parent, and I'm back onboard.


Pfft! Nowadays they use the same pic for 2 crosses without anything in common. Now I don’t know what information they attach to their seeds is legit. They lost my trust


----------



## hillbill (Nov 13, 2021)

There is a resemblance


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 13, 2021)

__





Chemdawg Special Reserve | SHN Auctions







www.shnauctions.com





I wonder if the winner knows about Copper Chem? ‍


----------



## Snowback (Nov 13, 2021)

Maker Scream said:


> Pfft! Nowadays they use the same pic for 2 crosses without anything in common. Now I don’t know what information they attach to their seeds is legit. They lost my trust


That's disappointing to see.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2021)

Snowback said:


> That's disappointing to see.


Lol, since 2014 for me...


----------



## Snowback (Nov 13, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> Lol, since 2014 for me...


It was edited to say just "lol"? Why take out the 2014? Anyhow, you would think that GP would learn not to do this, considering that it is one of the biggest complaints about them here in the forum. But maybe they just don't really give a f...?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 13, 2021)

He can edit all he wants... the truth is hardly drama ... and its also way dead just funny


----------



## Sloppys (Nov 13, 2021)

I am the same- I only look for keepers


----------



## Sloppys (Nov 13, 2021)

unhirsute said:


> I totally understand that some people want to discard any plant that shows even the slightest hermaphrodite or intersex traits but there are a LOT of plants that will show a few balls at the very beginning of flowering and then never show anymore throughout maturation....
> 
> Just saying, in case any folks are just looking for super quality keepers and didn't know that.
> 
> Some of the best plants ever can express minor intersex traits early in flower, such as ECSD.


 And I forgot to add that Greenpoint Seeds has the best customer service on the planet. Let them know- they gave me a ring- made it right.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Nov 14, 2021)

Sloppys said:


> And I forgot to add that Greenpoint Seeds has the best customer service on the planet. Let them know- they gave me a ring- made it right.


Agreed. Also, anyone questioning the quality of their seeds can see my posts and fairly large test/grow "journal" in this thread. No dog in the old fights; which aren't much different now. Just my own self interest before investing in a large GPS collection when I could stay up late on the west coast to get "steals" on auctions. Incredible stuff.

Only dropped in because I found an interesting article on Chemdawg: https://darkheartnursery.com/news/chemdawgs-legacy/


----------



## FluffsTravels (Nov 14, 2021)

Copper Chem - Chem 4 x Stardawg


----------



## Snowback (Nov 14, 2021)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> He can edit all he wants... the truth is hardly drama ... and its also way dead just funny


In spite of all that deception, I still think that their Western Wizard and City Slicker are some incredibly nice strains and the sales promotions are great. So I hold my nose and still recommend them overall.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 14, 2021)

Snowback said:


> In spite of all that deception, I still think that their Western Wizard and City Slicker are some incredibly nice strains and the sales promotions are great. So I hold my nose and still recommend them overall.


 Get it...love seeing anything with stardawg in it


----------



## hillbill (Nov 14, 2021)

Related, 4 Black Gold F3s doin well in early veg looking to up pot soon. Black Gold and Copper Chem are Chem, Chem and much more Chem.
Topped very early today and will up pot to hot dirt this week. First few sets of leaves are extremely wide, almost joined like Maple or Sycamore. All are almost exactly like one another in this bunch, vigorous!


----------



## BigGpops (Nov 15, 2021)

I thought that Motor Punch was Fire! i had struggles, and they replaced them a year later! With a different strain! Midnight Snack! So far so good!


----------



## freewanderer04 (Nov 15, 2021)

Copper Chem is fuego. Only complaint about the Stardawg crosses I have is that they tend to dominate the crosses. Not much of a complaint though because it's still fire. Got some Chem Daiquiris going now 4 weeks in veg. Rubbed the stem today and got a citrus, orangey smell. Only 1 had the Chem smell. If you know that smell, you know lol. Have heard that orange is a dominant terp. Chem may have met its match with this one!


----------



## kwigybo88 (Nov 16, 2021)

Seriously, why is your website so shit, Greenpoint? 40% sale and every time you click on a strain or add it to your cart it reverts back to the original price. Its been like that for weeks. How hard is it to fix...honestly.


----------



## wierdly (Nov 18, 2021)

S1 of Greenpoint Wedding Cake Lo


----------



## Senokai (Nov 21, 2021)

Deputy - I have to say I really like what I'm seeing in this strain. The terps are nothing like Stardawg and are pretty unique. The bud structure isn't so hot but I can tell that the end product is going to be fire. I will be running the rest of the pack at some point to explore/preserve. Not everyday you see one of these older strains break away from the Stardawg dominant traits.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 21, 2021)

BrideZilla...

I also recently grew out Frozen Custard which was very decent....


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 21, 2021)

kwigybo88 said:


> Seriously, why is your website so shit, Greenpoint? 40% sale and every time you click on a strain or add it to your cart it reverts back to the original price. Its been like that for weeks. How hard is it to fix...honestly.


dude have some respect, you don’t know what’s going on in his life. We’re all trying to make it. Have patience and be polite. He doesn’t owe you anything


----------



## kwigybo88 (Nov 21, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> dude have some respect, you don’t know what’s going on in his life. We’re all trying to make it. Have patience and be polite. He doesn’t owe you anything


Nah their website was broken for weeks, and its not the first time. Theyve chopped and changed it so many times over the last few months. Gu said its fixed a few days ago, I go on there and low and behold the mobile site is fucked.....again.

If youre going to run a business and expect customers to be loyal, hiring a competent tech is not much to ask.


----------



## Eyezreallow (Nov 29, 2021)

Senokai said:


> Deputy - I have to say I really like what I'm seeing in this strain. The terps are nothing like Stardawg and are pretty unique. The bud structure isn't so hot but I can tell that the end product is going to be fire. I will be running the rest of the pack at some point to explore/preserve. Not everyday you see one of these older strains break away from the Stardawg dominant traits.
> View attachment 5032841View attachment 5032843


Looks tasty! Bring it back for quickie one-off


----------



## hillbill (Nov 30, 2021)

Deputy
Do I remember intersex occurred with this strain?
Not trying to be an asshole.
Got a fresh sealed pack several years old.


----------



## Senokai (Nov 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Deputy
> Do I remember intersex occurred with this strain?
> Not trying to be an asshole.
> Got a fresh sealed pack several years old.


So far I have not seen any intersex traits. My Deputy is nearing the final weeks so I always give it a look. Stardawg does have the possibility to throw nanners towards the very end from what I have seen in my garden. Its usually so late into flower that by the time I see any (maybe only seen it twice) its time to harvest anyway.


----------



## durbanblue (Nov 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Deputy
> Do I remember intersex occurred with this strain?
> Not trying to be an asshole.
> Got a fresh sealed pack several years old.


Yeah mine threw balls. Keep any out.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 2, 2021)

Senokai said:


> So far I have not seen any intersex traits. My Deputy is nearing the final weeks so I always give it a look. Stardawg does have the possibility to throw nanners towards the very end from what I have seen in my garden. Its usually so late into flower that by the time I see any (maybe only seen it twice) its time to harvest anyway.


I would love to hear a review and see pics when you finish; if you so please. I think I have 3 packs of Deputy stored away.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 2, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Deputy
> Do I remember intersex occurred with this strain?
> Not trying to be an asshole.
> Got a fresh sealed pack several years old.


Tomahawk is your fav, correct? I'm going to start another strain hunt next year. I think running my 4 packs of Tomahawk is a no brainer.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 3, 2021)

The website desperately needs a “Sort By: In Stock” option. Or an in stock filter. Something other than having to click on each individual strain to find out if it’s currently in stock, which it likely isn’t. 

Frankly it could also use some regular beans in stock, but that’s a different story.


----------



## Senokai (Dec 3, 2021)

FluffsTravels said:


> I would love to hear a review and see pics when you finish; if you so please. I think I have 3 packs of Deputy stored away.


Will do. Early samples have been fire.


----------



## Maker Scream (Dec 3, 2021)

Maker Scream said:


> Pfft! Nowadays they use the same pic for 2 crosses without anything in common. Now I don’t know what information they attach to their seeds is legit. They lost my trust


I should retract that last sentence. That they lost my trust. That’s more severe than reality. It just made me question what I was really looking at. But, I’d be doing them a disservice if I didn’t mention that I did like every part of the transaction. The price was right. They arrived quick and discreet. Very discreet, with a P.O. Box return address and no additional, unnecessary details. The end result was connoisseur grade.


----------



## Puzzyphart (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone know when the pre order seeds are being mailed out?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 7, 2021)

What's up peenos, popped 3 Chem Daiquiris and got 2 males, 1 female. Loving the way this plant is growing. Nice and squat, beautiful branching but the stem rub is what has me excited. I get a creamy orange smell with a hint of chem. Am itching to take a clone but already have another project going on.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2021)

get it gu


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 10, 2021)

Been a while... Got a question, on the website, when checking out, if a guy wants to pay with a pre paid visa card, would the option to select be the "flex" pay? I've never heard of flex or mesh and didn't see any simple debit option.


----------



## Maker Scream (Dec 10, 2021)

NugHeuser said:


> Been a while... Got a question, on the website, when checking out, if a guy wants to pay with a pre paid visa card, would the option to select be the "flex" pay? I've never heard of flex or mesh and didn't see any simple debit option.


I’d use mesh. It accepts debt cards and I assume it would take a prepaid card. It’s like a third party that you give your $$ to and they give it to GPS. So your bank or CC doesn’t show Seed bank purchases


----------



## NugHeuser (Dec 10, 2021)

Maker Scream said:


> I’d use mesh. It accepts debt cards and I assume it would take a prepaid card. It’s like a third party that you give your $$ to and they give it to GPS. So your bank or CC doesn’t show Seed bank purchases


Appreciate it


----------



## typoerror (Dec 13, 2021)

City slicker x purple badlands


----------



## typoerror (Dec 13, 2021)

Purple badlands f2


----------



## FluffsTravels (Dec 13, 2021)

^ Super resinous but too leafy for my tastes... and wallet.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 14, 2021)

I wouldn’t trim much of those tryke covered bud leaves as they would be great in one of my vaporizers.


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 14, 2021)

I imagine regular seeds pre orders will go out soon!?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 14, 2021)

All of the animal cookie fems throw down big time. Im a fan


----------



## Hitch (Dec 15, 2021)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> I imagine regular seeds pre orders will go out soon!?


This is a fair question. I asked for clarification here a month or more ago. Crickets. Not trying to be a jerk, but first quarter 2022 is nigh.

edit. 3 months ago:


Hitch said:


> Does anyone know if a pre order that ”ships before Q1 2022” means before the start of Q1, or before the end of Q1?



Thank you for the in stock filter by the way.


----------



## unreal1 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hitch said:


> This is a fair question. I asked for clarification here a month or more ago. Crickets. Not trying to be a jerk, but first quarter 2022 is nigh.
> 
> edit. 3 months ago:
> 
> ...


My order for Jelly Pie says the release date is 12-21-21


----------



## Hitch (Dec 15, 2021)

unreal1 said:


> My order for Jelly Pie says the release date is 12-21-21


Mine too. A couple others just say N/A though.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hitch said:


> Mine too. A couple others just say N/A though.


Just email them. They're very responsive. I asked a time or two about the animal cookie s1 i pre ordered. Always got responses


----------



## Hitch (Dec 16, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Just email them. They're very responsive. I asked a time or two about the animal cookie s1 i pre ordered. Always got responses


^solid advice. Honestly I figure this is what I get for pre-ordering cannabis seeds.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Hitch said:


> ^solid advice. Honestly I figure this is what I get for pre-ordering cannabis seeds.


Yeah it takes awhile but you'll for sure get em. I preordered cake and chem as well. Still waiting on those.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 16, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah it takes awhile but you'll for sure get em. I preordered cake and chem as well. Still waiting on those.


I hear ya my friend, definitely not suggesting that I won’t get them.

edit…Might need my head examined for ordering virtual beans tho. Haha


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I have still have a full pack of 12 "Western Wizard". When I get around to starting them, I will do a chuck with the best female and 2 best males. Western Wizard will survive, at least in my region. It's good to read that you guys are going to preserve the Copper Chem as well. I also have City Slicker Crosses and my buddy made a few Purple Badlands crosses. In one form or another, the GP stardawg genes will live on.


Howd the western wizard come out?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 16, 2021)

hockeybry2 said:


> Howd the western wizard come out?


I have not started the second pack. The first pack was amazing. There were two very special ladies in it. My friend still has one of them. I'll have to get around to that other pack sometime but I have the same issue as many others on the forum in that I have too many beans to start! When the time does come though, I will post here.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Dec 16, 2021)

Snowback said:


> I have not started the second pack. The first pack was amazing. There were two very special ladies in it. My friend still has one of them. I'll have to get around to that other pack sometime but I have the same issue as many others on the forum in that I have too many beans to start! When the time does come though, I will post here.


So many beans, so little time lol


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Dec 18, 2021)

Back of the freezer still best way to long storage seeds?


----------



## beercan (Dec 19, 2021)

Anyone have pics of gelazzi from greenpoint?


----------



## OGcloud808 (Dec 23, 2021)

Anyone know what the deal is with the website? It was much better before it changed. Pre orders? Can't add to cart?  I need re-up on some stardawg and bison breath soon...


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Dec 23, 2021)

“The Sweets” - Fruity Pebbles OG x Animal Cookies
Week 7. Will go at least 9
Heavy zest, artificial flint stone vitamin smell. Mouth coating flavor. She is the best of 3 popped. Others had peanut smells. Extremely oily, I’d imagine great for concentrates.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2021)

Hitch said:


> ^solid advice. Honestly I figure this is what I get for pre-ordering cannabis seeds.


Especially when there's amigos that could have helped.


----------



## Hitch (Dec 23, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Especially when there's amigos that could have helped.


Lol. Truth. The lesson came later I’m afraid.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Dec 23, 2021)

Got a Chem Daiquiri in around week 4 of flowering. Such a nicely structured plant. Did some training to open up the canopy around week 1. The stem rub smell has gotten very juicy orangey. Fan leaf stems are pinkish colored. Looking and smelling great. Will prob post some pics once she's close to done.


----------



## Psychographic (Dec 25, 2021)

All of these are at 8 weeks since the light flip.

Banana Fruit Cake


Grape Punch


Purple Crash


The Sweets


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 25, 2021)

Psychographic said:


> All of these are at 8 weeks since the light flip.
> 
> Banana Fruit Cake
> View attachment 5053840
> ...


Very frosty almost have an outdoor look to them.. very pretty but they are all very leafy.


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 26, 2021)

Yeah they look good but look more like 5 weeks of flower


----------



## beercan (Dec 26, 2021)

May be a light issue....


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2021)

Larfy


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2021)

MH or Blu........rple LEDs?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2021)

Frost and goo look excellent.


----------



## Psychographic (Dec 26, 2021)

beercan said:


> May be a light issue....





hillbill said:


> MH or Blu........rple LEDs?



I'm far from a pro gardener, that's for sure. But I'm always happy to learn.

I only have access to my grow room once a week as it is a 45-minute ride to get to it. For this reason, I use no-till soil and a sip system for water. My lights are lacking, they are old HLG QB-120's. 

Considering my circumstances, I'm just happy to grow something.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 26, 2021)

Do you have to keep lights at a greater distance because of not being on site? How many watts per sq/ft?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 26, 2021)

Those lights should still be more than sufficient…as stated I’d lower the lights and increase your p-k feeding to fatten those bud sites.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Dec 28, 2021)

have fun


----------



## Hitch (Dec 29, 2021)

Email yesterday states x Stardawg preorders are shipping by 1/7.


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

I wanted reverse auctions back but just seems meh. To late in the game after I bought soo many seeds already this year.


----------



## cindysid (Dec 29, 2021)

higher self said:


> I wanted reverse auctions back but just seems meh. To late in the game after I bought soo many seeds already this year.


Me too! Enough Greenpoint for awhile anyway.


----------



## higher self (Dec 29, 2021)

cindysid said:


> Me too! Enough Greenpoint for awhile anyway.


Good to hear from you! I'm still sitting on packs from the old reverse auction days smh. It's good for the new buyers I guess to snipe some packs, though I'd wait on those regular seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2021)

Gu~ said:


> Welp, I concede. Removing the Reverse Auctions was a bad idea.


Couple that with discontinuing regs, then selling regs, then waiting for regs, and it sounds like you could use a new business manager. I'm pretty busy, but would recommend @Hitch. I've heard that guy can sell anything.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2021)

Getting a little thorny around here


----------



## Psychographic (Dec 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> Do you have to keep lights at a greater distance because of not being on site? How many watts per sq/ft?


I keep the lights about 8 t0 12 inches, depending on how fast the plants are growing, and I use a scrog to even out the canopy. Watts are 17.5 . I've only had one plant reach the lights once so far, and that one foxtailed.




ChronicWonders. said:


> Those lights should still be more than sufficient…as stated I’d lower the lights and increase your p-k feeding to fatten those bud sites.


With as far along as these plants are, do you think it will help much?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2021)

17.5 per sq ft?


----------



## Psychographic (Dec 30, 2021)

hillbill said:


> 17.5 per sq ft?


yes


----------



## hillbill (Dec 30, 2021)

More light


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Dec 30, 2021)

Psychographic said:


> With as far along as these plants are, do you think it will help much?


No, but just remember for next go around. I’d simply finish/ride these ones out and then start anew.


----------



## Shastafarian (Jan 1, 2022)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Yup.... this darn junk I tell you. Just garbage lmaoView attachment 4658322


What is that? Looks sherb?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 2, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Getting a little thorny around here


Greenpoint thread has its own special vibe. Kinda like cruising through the hood with the windows down and seeing random pretty flowers every once in a while.


----------



## Upstate2627 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tried to order from the reverse auction but wouldn't add my purchase to cart, tried 10x. Wtf?


----------



## Mr.Grits (Jan 6, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Howd the western wizard come out?


I’ve got a pack of their copper chems


----------



## Gu~ (Jan 6, 2022)

Upstate2627 said:


> Tried to order from the reverse auction but wouldn't add my purchase to cart, tried 10x. Wtf?


Thanks for the heads up. Working on a fix now


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 6, 2022)

California Cannon 
Flower Day 30

Had to defoliate a lot of fan leaves for light penetration. Very easy to grow, no pests including gnats either. She’s in a 12 gal homemade SIP, growing in coot’s mix. Cloned her and pollinated her with a CC male. 47 more days to go


----------



## samhigh (Jan 8, 2022)

the sweets
grape punch
48th day of flowerView attachment 5062820View attachment 5062820


----------



## samhigh (Jan 8, 2022)

pp s1 day 48


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 14, 2022)

Just some bridezilla ive posted in the past, found her in early 21 i think
My very last bridezilla seed just popped, I hope she grows well as my last seedling died


----------



## samhigh (Jan 14, 2022)

the sweets day 54


----------



## Kronickeeper (Jan 16, 2022)

What happened to this thread being pinned at the front page? I haven’t been on here in awhile


----------



## samhigh (Jan 16, 2022)

grape punch


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2022)

Kronickeeper said:


> What happened to this thread being pinned at the front page? I haven’t been on here in awhile


They're no longer advertisers.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jan 17, 2022)

I received my MacDawgs that I preordered a while back. Has anyone run this and have some pics?


----------



## samhigh (Jan 20, 2022)

pp s1 day 60


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 21, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Couple that with discontinuing regs, then selling regs, then waiting for regs, and it sounds like you could use a new business manager. I'm pretty busy, but would recommend @Hitch. I've heard that guy can sell anything.


Now greenpoint is out of regs.


----------



## Hitch (Jan 22, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now greenpoint is out of regs.


That didn’t take long.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 22, 2022)

Thought they were gonna quit regs and do fems and autos? Smokin on some double dips right now, not big yielders but top shelf smoke


----------



## Hitch (Jan 22, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Thought they were gonna quit regs and do fems and autos? Smokin on some double dips right now, not big yielders but top shelf smoke


Regs came back via preorder. I guess they had preorders to cover the entire harvest?

I have heard autos are coming fwiw.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 22, 2022)

Hitch said:


> I have heard autos are coming fwiw.


Have you preordered?


----------



## Hitch (Jan 22, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Have you preordered?


I’m waiting for the reverse auction.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 23, 2022)

Got a Chem Daiquiri female around 9.5 weeks into flower really beefing up, looking and smelling nice. Really liking the smells coming off of this one. Orange zest and some earthy funk. Hoping for some stimulating, uplifting smoke. Never experienced orange terps before but seems interesting.


----------



## Maker Scream (Jan 23, 2022)

Hitch said:


> I’m waiting for the reverse auction.


Reverse auctions are back but I’ve only seen fems on it so far


----------



## samhigh (Jan 25, 2022)

pp s1 day 65


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 25, 2022)

California Cannon
Day 50


----------



## Maker Scream (Jan 25, 2022)

Motor Punch week 8


----------



## BigGpops (Jan 26, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> Motor Punch week 8View attachment 5074313


Thats a Beautiful! I'm a big fan of that Motor Punch. Reveged my last and it just kept growing after i harvested it. i will be keeping that one around, remindedd me of old school days!


----------



## Maker Scream (Jan 26, 2022)

BigGpops said:


> Thats a Beautiful! I'm a big fan of that Motor Punch. Reveged my last and it just kept growing after i harvested it. i will be keeping that one around, remindedd me of old school days!


Yessir, I was a fan too. Had 3 distinctly different phenos. The biggest had a wild haired haystack appearance. Gassy af, the other was more tight and purp punch leaning. The rest were a good mix of each


----------



## Maker Scream (Jan 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> new testers up on reverse auction
> View attachment 5075918


I must not understand what tester means. Doesn’t that usually mean, unproven genetics that we’d like tested for free before we sell them?


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> I must not understand what tester means. Doesn’t that usually mean, unproven genetics that we’d like tested for free before we sell them?


I mean I agree with you. However being someone who worked a long time as a tester for TGA I get the frustration from “Breeders” that when they distribute “testers” out only the trusted loyal ones typically run them and give them the valuable feedback they need to make decisions on whether or not to go on the line with them. Most of them get either kept or never ran.

So I can understand wanting to get something monetary from the tester seeds as opposed to just giving them out to the people hoping they are loyal and give results and grow reports.

However I do agree with ya they should be heavily discounted say 25% of normal prices as they are essentially untested genetics. Even if you are upfront about that starting the auctions at full price is kind of bs IMO.

However if there are (and unfortunately there are) a bunch of dumbasses who want to pay $50+ for untested genetics, then he is not going to sell them for less than the market will pay.

If I see them get into the low $20’s on auction I’d play the game bc a few catch my eye but otherwise I wouldn’t touch them.

However I’m one of the ones who would run them and give him the info he wanted too and those are few and far between.

T Ray


----------



## Maker Scream (Jan 28, 2022)

T Ray said:


> I mean I agree with you. However being someone who worked a long time as a tester for TGA I get the frustration from “Breeders” that when they distribute “testers” out only the trusted loyal ones typically run them and give them the valuable feedback they need to make decisions on whether or not to go on the line with them. Most of them get either kept or never ran.
> 
> So I can understand wanting to get something monetary from the tester seeds as opposed to just giving them out to the people hoping they are loyal and give results and grow reports.
> 
> ...


When you see “tester sign ups”, do you assume you’re signing up to buy something?


----------



## HydoDan (Jan 28, 2022)

Testers are supposed to be free!! I don't care how cheap they are..


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> When you see “tester sign ups”, do you assume you’re signing up to buy something?
> 
> View attachment 5076153


I don’t sign up for them as I prefer to grow as a hobby and prefer to chose what I want to run.

Im simply stating that I don’t see an issue if a breeder wanted to get some monetary value for testers. As I said I feel like charging 25% of full price would be fair if you were upfront that they are untested genetics.

I also said I feel like my range for untested seeds would be low $20’s.

I don’t think it should be expected to automatically get testers for free no. Shipping isn’t free.

Again coming directly from subcool he would tell me how frustrating it was that only about 5% of the free seeds he sent out actually came back with any grow reports/results from them.

Does it say when you sign up, the testers are given out for free? I’m genuinely asking. I don’t know.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

HydoDan said:


> Testers are supposed to be free!! I don't care how cheap they are..


Why do you feel that way? Why does a breeder owe it to you to pay to ship you seeds and take that small chance you actually give a report for free? Maybe after you’ve developed a rep with that breeder I agree then free wouldn’t be an issue.

I had access to all of Subs seed collection and testers when I asked, but if he would of asked for shipping or a small fee (he never did) I would of felt it was more than fair.

I also built a relationship with him that when he sent them he knew I was going to provide the info he needed and it wasn’t free even then. It was a trade of seeds for valuable info on the strain.

Nothing is free. Seeds for info isn’t reliable for breeders as 95% don’t actually follow through, so charging a small amount of money until your trusted is more than fair.

Atleast that way a breeder isn’t literally just giving the seeds away bc people are flaky af or just scamming for a free pack. It’s a trade for info and when the person getting sent seeds isn’t following through why should they continue that “free” method that isn’t working?


----------



## Hitch (Jan 28, 2022)

I am in awe of the marketing.

Waiting on the quarterly subscription box myself….


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

Hitch said:


> I am in awe of the marketing.
> 
> Waiting on the quarterly subscription box myself….


What marketing are you talking about?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2022)

T Ray said:


> Why do you feel that way? Why does a breeder owe it to you to pay to ship you seeds and take that small chance you actually give a report for free? Maybe after you’ve developed a rep with that breeder I agree then free wouldn’t be an issue.
> 
> I had access to all of Subs seed collection and testers when I asked, but if he would of asked for shipping or a small fee (he never did) I would of felt it was more than fair.
> 
> ...


Breeders can grow their own seeds out though so why pay to ship them to other folks? Just grow your own shit and show results, test complete.

Plus you can ship seeds in corrugated plastic and a greetings card for about $.80 per tester. Not really breaking the bank.

Selling testers is pathetic. 

Like saying someone's POTM was won fraudulently because you mad ain't no one winning with your "elite cuts crosses", (sorry inside joke.)


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Breeders can grow their own seeds out though so why pay to ship them to other folks? Just grow your own shit and show results, test complete.
> 
> Plus you can ship seeds in corrugated plastic and a greetings card for about $.80 per tester. Not really breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


I do agree with you about in house testing. In fact a lot of breeders have started going that route bc of the lack of reliable honest public testers.

I guess some breeders still like to have the public test their seeds bc otherwise you get the old “rushing the strains to the line without testing”. Atleast he’s being open and honest with the process about how he’s going about it.

My main point is he’s chosen to do it. You may not like it and if you don’t like his practices you don’t have to purchase his seeds tester or non tester.

It’s a free market and he’s obviously doing something right bc I’m with you I wouldn’t spend good money on untested genetics, but there’s plenty of people who will and are. His shit is selling out and he’s getting people to pre order and selling out a week after the batch is released in Regs. His Stardawg is a stud apparently bc everyone wants whatever is hit with it. And even breeders acknowledge that. 

The market decides if it’s a good idea or not. Getting all mad and insisting that they be free isn’t going to change his mind.

He listens to his pocket book. When he tried dropping Stardawg Male and took away Reverse Auctions the market decided those were bad for his business and he listened bc the market decided those were bad moves. So he brought them back.

I have no idea about the POTM thing as I’m not aware of the inside joke.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 28, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> Weird how it's always the same handful of posters pumping greenpoint on this forum.
> 
> Who pays for testers? What kind of business is that?


What same posters pump up Green point?

1. Good question. However the auctions are continuing to climb back up to full price so definitely some suckers who are paying for them.

2. I agree with you it may not be good business from a moral standpoint, but again if people don’t buy them, it will naturally correct the market as they won’t sell and he will be forced to go a different route. Time will tell.

It really seems to really rile people up and bring out the haters if you ask me.

And if your referring to me as pumping them up, I guess I’d have to ask you in what way am I pumping up GP genetics or saying they have a superior product? Please explain in detail where I say that? Look through all my photos….you won’t find a GP picture or me pumping GP genetics. I’m clone only or TGA guy. Just recently have I even dabbled in others genetics. I had a free library of TGA for years.

I am a consumer and like to pheno hunt and now that I ran last of my TGA had stashed, I definitely go to GP site as he has strains/crosses I like, I do check the site for good auction prices but not once have I pumped GP up.

I am just pointing out that there’s a lot of complaining about something you don’t or can’t control. If you don’t like his product simply don’t buy it.

Don’t come to a forum and cry about it being unfair, how it’s bad business and they should be free bc they just should be. They aren’t and unless they don’t sell he won’t change the process. It’s pretty simple honestly.


----------



## BigGpops (Jan 29, 2022)

How do you think you can tell someone what they should give away or what the price should be thats just insane! 
C-mon Man, listen to yourself. Everyone likes Free. and you can find it, Search! 
Its Just the Craziest thing to say! 
don't be so upset about some making a living, Smile an be happy for those with more hustle then you have. Its Work! 
Stop stirring up unnecessary complaints!


----------



## the real mccoy (Jan 29, 2022)

Paying for test seeds?
Life's too short to be growing Greenpoint testers, especially ones you have to pay for.


----------



## BigGpops (Jan 29, 2022)

You pay for air an Water, but you dont have to pay for anything you dont want too.
Back to watching the crazys 

Peace


----------



## samhigh (Jan 29, 2022)

there all testers lol 

pp, the sweets, grape punch day 69, all cloudy waiting on about 20% amber,just a little longer


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)

T Ray said:


> I do agree with you about in house testing. In fact a lot of breeders have started going that route bc of the lack of reliable honest public testers.
> 
> I guess some breeders still like to have the public test their seeds bc otherwise you get the old “rushing the strains to the line without testing”. Atleast he’s being open and honest with the process about how he’s going about it.
> 
> ...


Do you really believe there’s only been ONE stardawg male this whole time?

lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)

BigGpops said:


> How do you think you can tell someone what they should give away or what the price should be thats just insane!
> C-mon Man, listen to yourself. Everyone likes Free. and you can find it, Search!
> Its Just the Craziest thing to say!
> don't be so upset about some making a living, Smile an be happy for those with more hustle then you have. Its Work!
> Stop stirring up unnecessary complaints!


The customer is boss.

Duh.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you really believe there’s only been ONE stardawg male this whole time?
> 
> lol


I wouldn’t say I’m well enough versed on the inner workings at GP to have any clue. All I know is that it is in high demand and the results seem to show that whatever Star Dawg male he is using is passing off traits people like to it’s offspring and at a pretty good rate. 

I would assume when you have a stud you keep it in the stable and would use the same one over and over.


----------



## madininagyal (Jan 29, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Breeders can grow their own seeds out though so why pay to ship them to other folks? Just grow your own shit and show results, test complete.
> 
> Plus you can ship seeds in corrugated plastic and a greetings card for about $.80 per tester. Not really breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


the problem is a lots wil promise to do grow report and never do them , when someone paid for something they will show report more often , i know it sound crazy but its a reality , at least they are not full price and he advertised they are untested, when a lot don't say shit and just sell you untested for 200+ a pack...


----------



## T Ray (Jan 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> The customer is boss.
> 
> Duh.


If you agree with that premise than him selling testers is fine if the customer is willing to pay for them. And watching the reverse auctions for a day or so, it seems “the boss” is saying that he’s fine charging for them bc a ton of people are bidding on them before they even make it below $30. There’s definitely a market for what he’s doing.

It may be true that you dont like it, but simply just don’t buy them and move on. Why come to a forum to complain and whine about it?

It’s really interesting to see all “the testers must be free people”. I wonder how many of them have actually tested genetics from a breeder consistently?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)

T Ray said:


> If you agree with that premise than him selling testers is fine if the customer is willing to pay for them. And watching the reverse auctions for a day or so, it seems “the boss” is saying that he’s fine charging for them bc a ton of people are bidding on them before they even make it below $30. There’s definitely a market for what he’s doing.
> 
> It may be true that you dont like it, but simply just don’t buy them and move on. Why come to a forum to complain and whine about it?
> 
> It’s really interesting to see all “the testers must be free people”. I wonder how many of them have actually tested genetics from a breeder consistently?


Lol you’re cute. 
So many assumptions… 

Typical.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lol you’re cute.
> So many assumptions…
> 
> Typical.


The funny part is I answer the questions of others in my responses but everyone seems to never address mine.

So tell me what breeders you tested for and let’s see some of the work you’ve done for a breeder?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2022)

> The funny part is I answer the questions of others in my responses but everyone seems to never address mine.
> 
> So tell me what breeders you tested for and let’s see some of the work you’ve done for a breeder?


Meh... assume what you want. 

It's what you're good at after all.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 29, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh... assume what you want.
> 
> It's what you're good at after all.


Exactly my point. You can’t. You sure do post a lot for not having anything to back up what you say. You obviously like to talk. Just not when called out huh?

If you actually took the time to read my posts I’m more than willing to admit good points and agree with them.

Just weird I still see no one ever answer my questions. Here we are and still no one wants to answer .

See for me I find when I don’t like a product I don’t go on a forum and complain, I just simply don’t buy the product and move on.

Especially when the complaint isn’t even about a real problem with a strain or a problem with the actual product. It’s about “free testers”. Spare me.

When you actually have a legit complaint like your seeds didnt germ, you got mutants, high rates of herms, bad customer service, then I’d be all about it, but this is basically slander bc you don’t like he’s charging for “testers” you’re obviously not going to be buying anyways bc they MUST BE FREE bc it’s testers and they just should be free. 

It makes me cringe listening to the pettiness.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Jan 29, 2022)

This is a public service announcement:
Everyone must go smoke a bowl, joint, dab or hit the pen at this time. Thank you for your cooperation. Have a great flight.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 30, 2022)

I hate to break it to all the people about charging for testers but...it is a way to keep track of who gets testers. Discount code makes them free.

The testers are free to the testers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2022)

T Ray said:


> Exactly my point. You can’t. You sure do post a lot for not having anything to back up what you say. You obviously like to talk. Just not when called out huh?
> 
> If you actually took the time to read my posts I’m more than willing to admit good points and agree with them.
> 
> ...


Your virtue signaling is transparent and stale. (again)

I wonder if people actually get free seeds for being a dupe...


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 30, 2022)

@Gu~ Scored some testers during the last last drop cookie breath-done with the jar & will pop the other 3 beans soon. One of my favorite day smokes that round. Pleasant vape out my dyna. Grapefruit & slight gas on inhale. Straight grapefruit on exhale. Bonus last nug shot


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Jan 30, 2022)

picked up critterz (Zkittlez x animal cookies) 16 bucks


----------



## slacker140 (Jan 30, 2022)

I'd be opposed to testers at $77 a 6 pack. But when they reverse auction down to $15 after discount and free shipping then I'm in for that. Just picked up some zkittles x purple punch.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2022)

Gu~ said:


> And for clarification there’s only been one Stardawg male. Ever.


Shameless…


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 30, 2022)

Greazy or might be Ac/Og

Bridezilla


----------



## T Ray (Jan 30, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> I'd be opposed to testers at $77 a 6 pack. But when they reverse auction down to $15 after discount and free shipping then I'm in for that. Just picked up some zkittles x purple punch.


Exactly. Definitely a market for it.


----------



## T Ray (Jan 30, 2022)

Chunky Stool said:


> Your virtue signaling is transparent and stale. (again)
> 
> I wonder if people actually get free seeds for being a dupe...


I don’t need free seeds. Test seeds aren’t free. They come with expectations of grow logs and reports/communication with breeders. I am content running what I want when I want.

Why is it you think I’m a dupe? Please explain. Seems your doing a lot of assuming yourself.

I follow this thread bc I find GP has crosses I like. So I follow it to check out peers pictures of which crosses have traits I like.

Why do you come to this thread? It doesn’t seem you like GP product based on your posts.

I’d love to hear how you know so much about his breeding male stock as your basically calling him a liar, but as always it’s indirectly so you can squirm out and say I’m assuming. How do you know so much about what goes on in regards to genetics at his company?


----------



## DankTankerous (Feb 3, 2022)

Hey @Gu~ , I’m growing Cali Cannon and she’s at 59 in flower. I believe this not to be the Stardawg pheno because she stretched at least 2x compared to veg height. Her trich’s are like 90-95% cloudy, seeing a few ambers. By her trich’s it looks like she’s ready, but I’m seeing a lot of nutrients being pulled from leaves. I think it’d be imprudent to harvest now especially since the breeders notes say 60-70. Is the nutrient pull just a part of the plant dying, like do you wait for it to be done or what


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2022)

They have more dark green leaves than I like still.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2022)

GPS has some competition on the purple punch crosses. Seems CSI Humboldt seen the old gps catalog and thought, "yep, the world needs more p punch 5 years after it was popular.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 3, 2022)

This is Chem Daiquiri on day 84. One of the best smelling plants I've ever grown. Has a fresh citrus, sweet orange smell with a bit of pine. Was lucky enough to get an Orange Daiquiri leaner from my first female from the pack. I've only revegged once before, so this girl will be my second. Got a nice little ball of hash from the scissors when I was trimming that the wife and I smoked tonight. The hash smokes just like it smells. Super excited for the flower. I could have probably taken her longer but I felt like 84 days was enough. Stoked that I have 7 seeds left. @Gu~ knocked it out of the park with this one and I'm picky.


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 3, 2022)

All of this is making me want to fire up my pack of Stardawg F2's I've been saving!


----------



## keyown1 (Feb 4, 2022)

Some things never change, smdh.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2022)

Gmoozy...Still running...Still stinkin up the neighborhood


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2022)

AC/OG Stinks up my sleep zone, peee wew....
Looks so delicious in person I wanna eat it....
Snow white, covered in trichs

.......Pew pew,,, been smoking 3 phenos of mosca snak I grew for the last couple months, leme tell you potent stuff


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> GPS has some competition on the purple punch crosses. Seems CSI Humboldt seen the old gps catalog and thought, "yep, the world needs more p punch 5 years after it was popular.


Lol. And I never understood the purple punch mini-craze. Purple punch... meh.


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 6, 2022)

*Purple Canyon *week 10
Some nice medium buds, that were very dense and had a pleasant funky flavor. Ended up being my favorite of a garden that also included Motor Punch and Tahoe Animal


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 6, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081288*Purple Canyon *week 10
> Some nice medium buds, that were very dense and had a pleasant funky flavor. Ended up being my favorite of a garden that also included Motor Punch and Tahoe Animal


Any pics of the Tahoe animal? I just dropped 2.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 6, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081288*Purple Canyon *week 10
> Some nice medium buds, that were very dense and had a pleasant funky flavor. Ended up being my favorite of a garden that also included Motor Punch and Tahoe Animal


Cool looking, but geez those buds are leafy. Any side pics to see the size? thx


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 7, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Any pics of the Tahoe animal? I just dropped 2.


I didn’t take many pix. I have a good video but don’t see an option to add videos. Small buds but hard and frosty


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 7, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081761I didn’t take many pix. I have a good video but don’t see an option to add videos. Small buds but hard and frosty


Thought those were the same pics at first glance but the Purple Canyon was almost black/purple and the Tahoe was a lighter velvety purple


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 7, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081761I didn’t take many pix. I have a good video but don’t see an option to add videos. Small buds but hard and frosty


Looks great! I can’t wait to flower these out!

Is that a nanner in that pic?


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 7, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Looks great! I can’t wait to flower these out!
> 
> Is that a nanner in that pic?


Maybe. I don’t know if she was the giver or the taker. Someone got freaky under that scrog. I’m too inexperienced to be locking them down, where I can’t get around and examine them closer.


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 7, 2022)

Ok well I know sometimes these crosses with cookies in them can throw nanners. So I’m going to keep an eye on these.


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 7, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> Ok well I know sometimes these crosses with cookies in them can throw nanners. So I’m going to keep an eye on these.


… and I admittedly screwed up a lot. And learned a little lol


----------



## Wattzzup (Feb 7, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> … and I admittedly screwed up a lot. And learned a little lol


They look really good to me. I hope mine turn out that good. How many wattz you running that under?


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 7, 2022)

Wattzzup said:


> They look really good to me. I hope mine turn out that good. How many wattz you running that under?


That was tucked away in the corner of a 5x5, under a bp4000. She could’ve done a lot better under the direct light. They claim good 5x5 coverage but it was underpowered at the edges


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 8, 2022)

Didn't expect Mountain Temple to be so stout and bushy. Thought this one would be more of a haze type. Got one that could pass for Bubba on looks.


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 8, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> That was tucked away in the corner of a 5x5, under a bp4000. She could’ve done a lot better under the direct light. They claim good 5x5 coverage but it was underpowered at the edges


it just really for a 4x4 grow space , the 2022 model is supposed to be effective for 5x5


----------



## gwheels (Feb 9, 2022)

I have pretty much the complete cataliogue.. i got tired or chasing beans for greatness and a friend send me some fire (inhouse, purple city genetics and others)...i grow a lot of gear and its never greenpoint anymore.

Turns out ...a lot of people are sick of it..



https://www.seedbankmag.com/greenpoint-seeds/



My garden...i grow fire. and now that i have 3 moms that i run all the time...the testers better be good 

I have PCG X 2 and an inhouse mom...FOREVER.

All I am saying is ..you choose where you spend your seed dollars...there are better choices.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 9, 2022)

gwheels said:


> https://www.seedbankmag.com/greenpoint-seeds/


Man that sure reads like it was written by someone with a serious ax to grind lol


----------



## gwheels (Feb 9, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Man that sure reads like it was written by someone with a serious ax to grind lol


what is crazy is you would have people with serious axes to grind....I read the other reviews...none are as scathing.

Perhaps it is the GMC shitty business practice (Buy NOW NOW NOW for 100 a pack but in 3 months we will reverse auction em for 20).

Perhaps it is the fact superior genetics are everywhere for less?

regardless...lots of happy customers.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 9, 2022)

gwheels said:


> I have pretty much the complete cataliogue.. i got tired or chasing beans for greatness and a friend send me some fire (inhouse, purple city genetics and others)...i grow a lot of gear and its never greenpoint anymore.
> 
> Turns out ...a lot of people are sick of it..
> 
> ...


Sounds like you got your garden the way you want it. Good for you. This article points out what almost every other seedbank does. The term 'breeder' is used pretty loosely these days. Even the most well respected ones like the ones you mentioned mostly offer F1 pollen chucks with 'clone onlys'. From my experience the male purple Stardawg @Gu~ uses is fire. A bit dominant at times but always produces solid offspring regardless. Haven't tried enough of the fems to have an opinion.


----------



## Cboat38 (Feb 9, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Lol. And I never understood the purple punch mini-craze. Purple punch... meh.


That’s what I thought to after like six
time trying but the last I came across checked all the boxes


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 9, 2022)

gwheels said:


> I have pretty much the complete cataliogue.. i got tired or chasing beans for greatness and a friend send me some fire (inhouse, purple city genetics and others)...i grow a lot of gear and its never greenpoint anymore.
> 
> Turns out ...a lot of people are sick of it..
> 
> ...


Lol this guy hate gu 2 di bone just popped my last tomahawk grade b pale and tiny seed , that popped the pack had 15 seed , 100% germ but I never grew is fem , but from the regular never had hermies


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Man that sure reads like it was written by someone with a serious ax to grind lol


Maybe his family works in an Italian restaurant.


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 9, 2022)

gwheels said:


> I have pretty much the complete cataliogue.. i got tired or chasing beans for greatness and a friend send me some fire (inhouse, purple city genetics and others)...i grow a lot of gear and its never greenpoint anymore.
> 
> Turns out ...a lot of people are sick of it..
> 
> ...


Dammit man! Did Gu’s ex wife write that? That’s not healthy criticism, that’s an attempt to destroy. I’ve noticed and even pointed out a couple of those issues but I’ve also seen and pointed out some positives. Their price is absolutely on point. Max $77 and nobody has ever paid full price twice. Between the constant sales and emailed discount codes, you’ll get at least 25% off, usually closer to 50. They have recently stopped doubling discounts by making the sales require a code so, you can’t throw an emailed code on top of it. So, I wait for my wishlist items to pop up for auction, then throw a code at it. I really want to grow a Donny Burger but I can’t justify $150-200 for a pack of regs … you get what you pay for. If I found a hermie grown from one of those, id be pissed. Not as angry, when I pay a fraction of that, from GPS


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> Dammit man! Did Gu’s ex wife write that?


Perhaps his current one?


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 9, 2022)

My grow, pheno hunt and pics in this thread of GPS speak for themselves. The Stardawg crosses are gold. I can't speak for the fems, Purple Punch, etc. I don't understand the hate. I would never buy testers, lol, but I don't give a cluck. Same with the website, mistakes with pics, etc. As long as I get good service and a good product at a decent price, why should I care? I'm not writing for Best Cannabis Seed Bank Magazine; nor am I rating them to invest my life savings. On the flip side, I'm not paying equivalent to $200 from other places for the same number of seeds. No fricking way.
I don't think there is much else I need from GPS. I have 750 seeds stashed away. If anything, I'm most interested in AK Bean Brains. However, spending any money on more seeds is tough when I just picked up seven new clone strains; I think four of which will be from HSC. I'll post pics and honest reviews in the HSC thread.
Quite honestly, I think everyone needs to smoke less, spend a lot less time on the internet, and read Technological Slavery by Ted K and D Skrbina. Go outside to the woods so you can circle all the squares.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Quite honestly, I think everyone needs to smoke less, spend a lot less time on the internet, and read Technological Slavery by Ted K and D Skrbina.


Could you give a quick real quick synopsis?


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 10, 2022)

Ac/Og Final Ripen.....stinky plant


----------



## blueberryrose (Feb 10, 2022)

The mj mama I've been running for well the past year now was a GPS Cake N Chem X Lemon Skunk. I think that was a top-notch plant. I was pleasantly surprised by this F1 I had crossed myself. The offspring I finally settled on was similar in structure to her father, with the father's muscles and the mother's stink (the female plant that was seeded was the 'lemon skunk') although the candy/cake sweetness of the CNC still comes through nicely. The bud structure was the same as that of her aunts, the girls I got out of that CNC pack. Big, solid and resinous. As she cures, it goes from lemon, fruit and even piss smell. Goddamn, I made weed that smells like pee. Kick-me-in-the-head strong too.

Now from her I made more seeds from 2 more f1 males I found in the first batch. Hopefully, in the not too distant future, I will have a killer Stardawg to add in the mix.

But I have genetics from other companies too not just GPS. I'm not sure what the fussing and hissing is about. You have genetics from another "breeder" you got elsewhere that you prefer? That's great! Try not to let it get to you.

but yeah amazing pot

thanks Gu


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 10, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Could you give a quick real quick synopsis?


Several philosophical theories to unpack, so it's hard to write a real quick synopsis that won't sound... typical and possibly turn one off. The philosophy of technology or warnings didn't start with Ted Kaczynski. Not in the book, I think what he did to promote his philosophy was immoral, but it worked. He's not crazy.

Synopsis... Technology has a life of its own. We literally have already changed our society, community structure and ourselves to conform to technology. Think about the car, and how cities are built around it. Tech will lead to the end of man and/or the destruction of the natural world ("as we know it," I would add since yada yada). Technology causes psychological damage to humans; obviously. Revolution is needed to stop technological advancement; thus he was willing to kill people. He wrongly thinks the ends justify the means because he values the earth and humans over everything else. Like our decaying society... no god, void is filled with worshiping the earth and government. Last two sentences my opinion. Living simply on the land with limited tech is the ideal.

Much I agree with. Much I disagree with. But for those deep thinkers... it's worth a read or to learn about it. I was being cheeky saying people need to read it. Most won't understand it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 10, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Several philosophical theories to unpack, so it's hard to write a real quick synopsis that won't sound... typical and possibly turn one off. The philosophy of technology or warnings didn't start with Ted Kaczynski. Not in the book, I think what he did to promote his philosophy was immoral, but it worked. He's not crazy.
> 
> Synopsis... Technology has a life of its own. We literally have already changed our society, community structure and ourselves to conform to technology. Think about the car, and how cities are built around it. Tech will lead to the end of man and/or the destruction of the natural world ("as we know it," I would add since yada yada). Technology causes psychological damage to humans; obviously. Revolution is needed to stop technological advancement; thus he was willing to kill people. He wrongly thinks the ends justify the means because he values the earth and humans over everything else. Like our decaying society... no god, void is filled with worshiping the earth and government. Last two sentences my opinion. Living simply on the land with limited tech is the ideal.
> 
> Much I agree with. Much I disagree with. But for those deep thinkers... it's worth a read or to learn about it. I was being cheeky saying people need to read it. Most won't understand it.


That's interesting, but I don't see how most could not understand it. Seems pretty straightforward and not that complicated. But it does require a _pause of consideration_, which few have the desire to give, and even less could give a flip if they did. Just my take.

"... he values the earth and humans over everything else."

So did I, but it seems such a long time ago. Thanks for taking the time for that post.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 11, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081761I didn’t take many pix. I have a good video but don’t see an option to add videos. Small buds but hard and frosty


Not busting balls at all, but when you zoom it sure looks like a few nanners on that girl. Is it just the pic?


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 11, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Not busting balls at all, but when you zoom it sure looks like a few nanners on that girl. Is it just the pic?


It’s not just the pic. She hermied


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2022)

“The new Clovis points will be the end of us.”


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 11, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> It’s not just the pic. She hermied


May be an unpopular opinion but as a hobby grower, I've never really understood why people freak out over a small herm. Especially later on in flower.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 11, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> May be an unpopular opinion but as a hobby grower, I've never really understood why people freak out over a small herm. Especially later on in flower.


most of the time they ( the grower) cause the herm. all seeds will herm if stressed to their limit


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 11, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> May be an unpopular opinion but as a hobby grower, I've never really understood why people freak out over a small herm. Especially later on in flower.





evergreengardener said:


> most of the time they ( the grower) cause the herm. all seeds will herm if stressed to their limit


I don’t feel like I caused it. I have a nice environment and put a lot of love into it… but I’m not experienced enough to point fingers in any other direction than my own. I’m the only one smoking it so, it’ll take more than a couple (free) seeds to disappoint me


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 11, 2022)

Eagle Scout...

GmoOzy


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2022)

hillbill said:


> “The new Clovis points will be the end of us.”


It's probably as good as anything else that will be the end of us me. As most [if not all] of these guys have learned, the road _does not_ go on forever.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2022)

Just search this forum on RIU for “hermied” along with the particular strain. Some strains will yield zero results while others will fill 10 pages.
Not always the grower, not at all.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 12, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> That's interesting, but I don't see how most could not understand it. Seems pretty straightforward and not that complicated. But it does require a _pause of consideration_, which few have the desire to give, and even less could give a flip if they did. Just my take.
> 
> "... he values the earth and humans over everything else."
> 
> So did I, but it seems such a long time ago. Thanks for taking the time for that post.


My pleasure.

"He who loves man less than God does the most for man." C.S. Lewis 
It's quite difficult to better a world of nihilists even if they think worshiping the earth and man doesn't make them nihilists.

How can a society continue to function when its motto is #YOLO? (<copyrighted) It's not like you often see people on InstaSpam, Fakebook and Tweeker posting, "Built a house for a poor family today. #YOLO," or "Evaluated the homeless and then protested at the capital for our government to create mental health and drug rehab facilities to keep them from living like animals on the streets. #YOLO." #YOLO really means "go for mine while you go for yours."


----------



## T Ray (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## hillbill (Feb 13, 2022)

Well, how about 1 John 4:20.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 13, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Well, how about 1 John 4:20.


The 'bridge too far' clause.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 15, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> I just picked up 4 packs of Western Grail. Anyone grown this or the Larry?


Hey bro I know it's been a while but did you ever run these? Just soaked 4 seeds. Wondering what to expect. If it's OG-like with a better yield I'll be happy as hell


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 16, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> Hey bro I know it's been a while but did you ever run these? Just soaked 4 seeds. Wondering what to expect. If it's OG-like with a better yield I'll be happy as hell


Hey hey, I have not. The last pack I ran was the Jelly Pie, but you reminded me that I haven't posted any pics or such about it. 
So, the Larry isn't a solid yielder by itself? I've ran enough GPS packs. Four is a very small selection, but I've never run a full pack without some serious winners. You'll get Stardawg and Chem genetics leaners, you'll have some cool hybrids, and it's possible you get a small percentage close to the Larry. As others have said and I eventually learned, the Stardawg does tend to dominate but in my larger runs it's only by small percentage. Just my experience.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Feb 16, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Hey hey, I have not. The last pack I ran was the Jelly Pie, but you reminded me that I haven't posted any pics or such about it.
> So, the Larry isn't a solid yielder by itself? I've ran enough GPS packs. Four is a very small selection, but I've never run a full pack without some serious winners. You'll get Stardawg and Chem genetics leaners, you'll have some cool hybrids, and it's possible you get a small percentage close to the Larry. As others have said and I eventually learned, the Stardawg does tend to dominate but in my larger runs it's only by small percentage. Just my experience.0



Hey bro. Are you saying in larger runs st as stardawg still dominates on number of leaners, or the stardawg expression is still prevelant, but weaker?


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 16, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Hey hey, I have not. The last pack I ran was the Jelly Pie, but you reminded me that I haven't posted any pics or such about it.
> So, the Larry isn't a solid yielder by itself? I've ran enough GPS packs. Four is a very small selection, but I've never run a full pack without some serious winners. You'll get Stardawg and Chem genetics leaners, you'll have some cool hybrids, and it's possible you get a small percentage close to the Larry. As others have said and I eventually learned, the Stardawg does tend to dominate but in my larger runs it's only by small percentage. Just my experience.


You inspired me to pop 2 more lol. I have a 2x2 tent and a 3x3 so not much to work with. I bought 2 pack of Western Grail when Stardawg crosses were being phased out the first time. Haven't found much info on it. Haven't ran the Larry either. Will be nice to have a higher yielding OG cross. I smoke through it so fast.


----------



## JewelRunner (Feb 16, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> Hey hey, I have not. The last pack I ran was the Jelly Pie, but you reminded me that I haven't posted any pics or such about it.
> So, the Larry isn't a solid yielder by itself? I've ran enough GPS packs. Four is a very small selection, but I've never run a full pack without some serious winners. You'll get Stardawg and Chem genetics leaners, you'll have some cool hybrids, and it's possible you get a small percentage close to the Larry. As others have said and I eventually learned, the Stardawg does tend to dominate but in my larger runs it's only by small percentage. Just my experience.


I’ve never grown the Larry but I always heard it was a heavy yielder.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 17, 2022)

We’ll see what’s up


----------



## Jnrx71 (Feb 17, 2022)

I haven't been on here in about 3 years but I have a new poor boi indoor grow in my guest bathroom. I'm teaching my queen what I know about growing after 35 years, which is not much but has been enough. We are growing greenpoints texas toasted and cookiedog as well as our own cross of eagle scout and Cinderella 99.


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 17, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> View attachment 5087232
> We’ll see what’s up


Those jammies are what’s up


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 17, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> Those jammies are what’s up


Thank u kindly. the ol lady ‘makes em for me she’s a saint


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 17, 2022)

I have a crazy good memory, almost photographic. I only come and view this thread to see the past dick gulpers change their tune. It’s so entertaining! Just to be clear there are so many of you, and it just keeps happening, over and over again.….I’m not talking about ”you” I’m talking about all of you, and there are hundreds!


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 17, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> I have a crazy good memory, almost photographic. I only come and view this thread to see the past dick gulpers change their tune. It’s so entertaining! Just to be clear there are so many of you, and it just keeps happening, over and over again.….I’m not talking about ”you” I’m talking about all of you, and there are hundreds!


Hi Mom!


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 17, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> Hi Mom!


You spelled daddy wrong


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 17, 2022)

Lol


----------



## T Ray (Feb 17, 2022)

I don’t know what it is about this thread but it always brings in….



It cracks me up. Put this one in your photographic memory. Lol


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 17, 2022)

STRAIN REVIEW
Breeder : Greenpoint Seeds
Strain : Chem Daiquiri
Method Smoked: Joint, bong, pipe

SMELL
Dominant smell of bud: Strong sweet citrus (orangey) 
Associated smells of bud : Spice 

TASTE

Dominant flavours: Spicy orange peel, my wife says catpissy 
Associated flavours: citrus 

Harsh/smoothness : (1-10, 1 being extremely harsh and 10 being extremely smooth) - 7
- cough factor? : yes/no - Yes if you take too big of a hit. Has some spicyness that catches the back of your throat 

BUZZ

Profile : Percentage of head to body (e.g. 80% head 20% body) - 40/60
Potency : (1-10, 1 being extremely weak and 10 being extremely potent) - 7
Use : Daytime/Bedtime - Evening. It's stoney and calming. Great for anxiety and restlessness. Supplement with caffeine if consumed earlier in the day. 
Munchies? : yes/no - Yes
Effects: Stoney but awake, calming, relaxing. 

Notes : Got a very unique Orange Daiquiri leaning pheno based on its smell. Smelled like candy and citrus... made me think about juice. Took a while to flower. Chopped at day 84. The scissor hash had the same juicy, citrus/orange flavor. The cured bud imparts more of a spicy orange peel flavor. Wife says it tastes catpissy. Would be great for extractions.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 17, 2022)

T Ray said:


> I don’t know what it is about this thread but it always brings in….
> 
> View attachment 5087463
> 
> ...


he’ll yeah, go back to page 1490 to see the OG in action! No one will top the original.


----------



## T Ray (Feb 17, 2022)

eastcoastled said:


> he’ll yeah, go back to page 1490 to see the OG in action! No one will top the original.


I will say it was interesting read. However continuing on many pages clearly feel like it was addressed and confirmed even by Heisen that he was lied to by the guy who gave cuts.

Saw Gu literally admit his wrongs and address all the questions. I think most people wouldn’t of took the time to address question after question and multiple times say he was wrong and made mistakes. Not everyone is going to be happy. I get that.

Obviously you know the story much more in depth than I, apparently vividly. I do agree after what was said by Heisen, that it is interesting they chose to work together in the end.

I didn’t pay attention to it then as I wasn’t growing GPS and really don’t care for all the drama now. Guess best way to find out is to grow some and make a informed decision after. Seems like Heisen is pretty open book and documents his grows so nothing to really hide.

I come to a company seed thread to look at pictures of peers grows so I can judge from them. I get sick of seeing all the hate and troll posts. And this one is always a prime target. It’s crazy.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Feb 17, 2022)

Cannaclysmic Events said:


> Hey bro. Are you saying in larger runs st as stardawg still dominates on number of leaners, or the stardawg expression is still prevelant, but weaker?


On larger runs I've done the Stardawg still dominates but the gap is narrower. My first few packs I didn't see the the Stardawg as dominant as many had stated. As I ran more, I agreed. Basically, a small sample isn't necessarily representative of the cross or the stardawg dominance, but I've never been disappointed running a pack.


----------



## Cannaclysmic Events (Feb 18, 2022)

FluffsTravels said:


> On larger runs I've done the Stardawg still dominates but the gap is narrower. My first few packs I didn't see the the Stardawg as dominant as many had stated. As I ran more, I agreed. Basically, a small sample isn't necessarily representative of the cross or the stardawg dominance, but I've never been disappointed running a pack.


Gotcha. Most of us will never have runs that satisfy any legit population size for sampling, thanks for the info.


----------



## eastcoastled (Feb 18, 2022)

T Ray said:


> I will say it was interesting read. However continuing on many pages clearly feel like it was addressed and confirmed even by Heisen that he was lied to by the guy who gave cuts.
> 
> Saw Gu literally admit his wrongs and address all the questions. I think most people wouldn’t of took the time to address question after question and multiple times say he was wrong and made mistakes. Not everyone is going to be happy. I get that.
> 
> ...


You are reading way too far into it. My original post was just about how many people have turned after dick riding, and you called me a troll. I watched it all go down in real time between this and 2 other forums, and I can’t see how anyone could not be entertained. You haven’t even scratched the surface of all the drama. I think my post was pretty spot on, and all it did was help keep the thread on the front page, so the fans should be thanking me.


----------



## durbanblue (Feb 18, 2022)

Is Heisen still making the seeds? Been away for awhile.


----------



## Hitch (Feb 18, 2022)

durbanblue said:


> Is Heisen still making the seeds? Been away for awhile.


Yup


----------



## Jnrx71 (Feb 18, 2022)

Here are a couple of my freshly supercropped girls photo 1 is cookiedog photo 2 is texas toasted photo 3 is a group pic photo 4 is clone production for next run and backyard outdoor


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2022)

In a related matter, Hillbill just put 6 seeds with tails in Red Solos in sifted used mix. Copper Chem F3s.


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> In a related matter, Hillbill just put 6 seeds with tails in Red Solos in sifted used mix. Copper Chem F3s.


F3! If you’ve made a few extra seeds, I’d be happy to trade something for a few. Is that Copper Chem as pungent as they say in the description? I check it out every time I visit the site


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> F3! If you’ve made a few extra seeds, I’d be happy to trade something for a few. Is that Copper Chem as pungent as they say in the description? I check it out every time I visit the site


Imo it's greenpoint best strain very pungent


----------



## hillbill (Feb 21, 2022)

Black Gold was my first and favorite from Greenpoint.
The f2s for Copper Chem came from elsewhere, did enough f3s to maybe see some different things.

I keep a healthy and low profile and most times do no seed exchanges. Unfriendly area and my snoopy and very rural mail carrier is 150 yards up the road. We have also had 2 different times when mail was being stolen from boxes. First pair are gone for a long while


----------



## Maker Scream (Feb 21, 2022)

madininagyal said:


> Imo it's greenpoint best strain very pungent


Dammit man! Another great review. I’m already on the ledge. You’re about to cost me a hundred bucks


----------



## madininagyal (Feb 21, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> Dammit man! Another great review. I’m already on the ledge. You’re about to cost me a hundred bucks


i hate spending more then 100 for a pack but this one you can go no problem


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 22, 2022)

In my pack of mentos I had a deformed double seed, I thought wtf, for sure it wont sprout

Since the name was Mento, I figure I would plant the most mento seed in the pack as a joke


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 24, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> most of the time they ( the grower) cause the herm. all seeds will herm if stressed to their limit


This is simply not true.


----------



## gwheels (Feb 25, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> most of the time they ( the grower) cause the herm. all seeds will herm if stressed to their limit


my stress free garden crys BULLSHIT

Gear herms because ...the selections were not properly tested and then flushed before market.

Gots to deal with herms is some lazy breeding bullshit...im my never humble opinion.


----------



## evergreengardener (Feb 25, 2022)

gwheels said:


> my stress free garden crys BULLSHIT
> 
> Gear herms because ...the selections were not properly tested and then flushed before market.
> 
> Gots to deal with herms is some lazy breeding bullshit...im my never humble opinion.


And do you get a bunch of herms? My garden isn’t stress free I like to stress new gear to be sure how it holds up before going to the dialed in rooms. 

Yes some gear herms bad because of poor selection. But a lot of times you see herms then someone shows there garden and there’s tons of reasons a herm could have happened. 


I stand with my statement all plants will throw balls or nanners if stressed hard enough or left long enough in flower. 

Either way I don’t experience many herms with gps. And if and when it does happen ( rarely) I chop it and don’t run to the internet to complain. It happens especially in F1 crosses. 

And yo G when did your garden become stress free? Not hating just haven’t seen you around and last time I knew you were dealing with all kinds of issues up there lol. And outdoors are never stress free


----------



## gwheels (Feb 25, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> And do you get a bunch of herms? My garden isn’t stress free I like to stress new gear to be sure how it holds up before going to the dialed in rooms.
> 
> Yes some gear herms bad because of poor selection. But a lot of times you see herms then someone shows there garden and there’s tons of reasons a herm could have happened.
> 
> ...


many years of honing it in....it is beauty now.

Took 3 years to get it banging...now its banging.


----------



## T Ray (Feb 25, 2022)

gwheels said:


> my stress free garden crys BULLSHIT
> 
> Gear herms because ...the selections were not properly tested and then flushed before market.
> 
> Gots to deal with herms is some lazy breeding bullshit...im my never humble opinion.


You do know the history of the Chem Lines right? Some of the best herb we all love came from selfed genetics.

How about DJ short and his Blueberry line known for its mutants? Why did he still sell those? Bc there were bomb blueberry smelling phenos to find.

Even with the best selection and testing herms can happen. Find me a breeder that has all their strains that has a 0% herm rate. I’ll wait….

If you ain’t finding plants that have issues you ain’t growing enough from seed. It’s like saying breeders are at fault for a mutant or odd plants too bc of laziness.

Yes if the rates are super high during testing breeders should cull it but same goes with any trait that’s undesirable. Sometimes after testing shit happens out of the breeders control. And sometimes the great phenos found outweigh the negative ones to sift through and find that one of a kind special pheno.

At the end of the day I will agree with you that some breeders rush strains and/or have questionable morals about being forthcoming when a strain is giving a high rate of unstable plants, but saying herms only come from lazy breeders definitely ain’t it.

It’s all about that paper whether any breeder wants to admit that or not. None of them are doing it out of the kindness of their heart, no matter how much they tell you it is. If that’s the case tell them to sell the seeds at a price that’s just covering their costs. Lmao


----------



## freewanderer04 (Feb 25, 2022)

gwheels said:


> many years of honing it in....it is beauty now.
> 
> Took 3 years to get it banging...now its banging.


But is it gang banging? Choo, choo.... nutes, lights, temps, CO2 train banging?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2022)

T Ray said:


> You do know the history of the Chem Lines right? Some of the best herb we all love came from selfed genetics.
> 
> How about DJ short and his Blueberry line known for its mutants? Why did he still sell those? Bc there were bomb blueberry smelling phenos to find.
> 
> ...


It’s really about expectations. 
For example, most experienced growers know that cookie & gg4 strains could pop early nanners. 
Some breeders claim to have stabilized gg4 — and they were mistaken. (Tony Green?) 

Copa just released a new gg4 strain that they claim is stable. 

We shall see. 
My environment is brutal…


----------



## Hitch (Feb 28, 2022)

$200? Yowza


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 28, 2022)

Hitch said:


> $200? Yowza
> View attachment 5093653


hes playing around with some things on the site and discussing it in dicord. 200 not permanent


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> hes playing around with some things on the site and discussing it in dicord. 200 not permanent


What did he say his reasoning was? Kinda looks like he's seeing what people are willing to pay


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 28, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> What did he say his reasoning was? Kinda looks like he's seeing what people are willing to pay


 nah he said dnt pay


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> nah he said dnt pay
> View attachment 5093690


"Please don't spend 200 on seeds" as he lists his packs for $200? How I read it it's not him telling people not to buy them or that is a mistake or anything. Does he say it's not permanent somewhere else?

if he was just messing with the site he could do it without giving people the "opportunity" to buy a pack of grape jelly for the low, low price of $180. But wait until the weekend when it's a 50%off sale and you can get them for only $100!!!

Same old gu lol


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Feb 28, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> "Please don't spend 200 on seeds" as he lists his packs for $200? How I read it it's not him telling people not to buy them or that is a mistake or anything. Does he say it's not permanent somewhere else?
> 
> if he was just messing with the site he could do it without giving people the "opportunity" to buy a pack of grape jelly for the low, low price of $180. But wait until the weekend when it's a 50%off sale and you can get them for only $100!!!
> 
> Same old gu lol


For more context


----------



## Burnt Offerings (Feb 28, 2022)

Do you pay to advertise here? What is this mess?


----------



## MannyPacs (Feb 28, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> For more context
> View attachment 5093700View attachment 5093701View attachment 5093702View attachment 5093703


Appreciate that god


----------



## sunni (Mar 2, 2022)

YerpGodMarley said:


> hes playing around with some things on the site and discussing it in dicord. 200 not permanent


hes not an advertiser here so you dont need to try to skip over the rules and advertise for him thanks!


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Mar 2, 2022)

sunni said:


> hes not an advertiser here so you dont need to try to skip over the rules and advertise for him thanks!


my bad


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 3, 2022)

Update on the Chem Daiquiri smoke report now that it's cured longer:

Very citrusy smoke with some spiciness on the back end. Smells like orange cleaner. Effects are strong but short lived. Really stoney. Night time smoke.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 3, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Yup


I thought Gu said Heisen was no longer producing the seeds, someone else was, and that Heisen was "R & D"

It was posted here or over at heisen's forum last year sometime.


----------



## Bad Karma (Mar 3, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought Gu said Heisen was no longer producing the seeds, someone else was, and that Heisen was "R & D"
> 
> It was posted here or over at heisen's forum last year sometime.


If Heisen’s still involved in any capacity...


----------



## Hitch (Mar 4, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I thought Gu said Heisen was no longer producing the seeds, someone else was, and that Heisen was "R & D"
> 
> It was posted here or over at heisen's forum last year sometime.


Apologies guys, let me not pretend I know. I only know that he still says he’s the breeder for Greenpoint.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Apologies guys, let me not pretend I know. I only know that he still says he’s the *breeder pollen chucker *for Greenpoint.


FIFY


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 4, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Apologies guys, let me not pretend I know. I only know that he still says he’s the breeder for Greenpoint.


He told me he makes everything Greenpoint sells. About a month ago


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 4, 2022)

The company you keep as they say. He was a good laugh for a bit, but I don't know who would attach their brand to such a toxic personality.

I stopped buying from greenpoint when he got involved, I wasn't a huge customer by any means so I am sure no one there cares.


----------



## natureboygrower (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr.Head said:


> The company you keep as they say. He was a good laugh for a bit, but I don't know who would attach their brand to such a toxic personality.
> 
> I stopped buying from greenpoint when he got involved, I wasn't a huge customer by any means so I am sure no one there cares.


Same here. The Wild West reverse auctions were fun as hell while they lasted. I have a shitload of those packs in the seed fridge.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 5, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> In my pack of mentos I had a deformed double seed, I thought wtf, for sure it wont sprout
> 
> Since the name was Mento, I figure I would plant the most mento seed in the pack as a joke
> 
> View attachment 5090394


Double leaf foing full 'Mento'


----------



## gwheels (Mar 6, 2022)

freewanderer04 said:


> But is it gang banging? Choo, choo.... nutes, lights, temps, CO2 train banging?


natural organic banging...in the VPD...

Less is more....but the planters are bigger...i like 20s to 30s and have a 45.

Temps and humidity in VPD..and the 6 tents feeding bloom or flipping to bloom.

dialed in. I am up at 2 to 3 am every day thanks to a gut thing...BUT that gut thing is a legal medical script up here.

120 feet of growing..  FOR ME

And as always your mileage may vary...if you are growing Greenpoint and rocking it...man its GREAT...

I have had some great ones too..The purple punch is still one of the best i ever tasted.  

But there is better out there...lots better. Glad i know that now.


----------



## freewanderer04 (Mar 7, 2022)

You can always count on Stardawg crosses to bring the potency. Always have something Stardawg going. Right now it's Western Grail. Doing an OG project with WG, Fire OG (HSC) and SFV Bx (Twenty20).


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 13, 2022)

Hey people be careful using that mesh B.S I bought a pack of seeds for 30 bucks and there was 4 extra transactions totaling over 100 dollars somebody tried to pay their Verizon bill smh I wouldn’t care if my bank cancel the whole transaction at this point


----------



## Hitch (Mar 13, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Hey people be careful using that mesh B.S I bought a pack of seeds for 30 bucks and there was 4 extra transactions totaling over 100 dollars somebody tried to pay their Verizon bill smh I wouldn’t care if my bank cancel the whole transaction at this point


Man I hope it’s a one-off. I got hooked for a pack of $20 beans myself. Guess I’ll be watching my card like a hawk for a bit.

edit…screw it I locked my card lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2022)

Hitch said:


> Man I hope it’s a one-off. I got hooked for a pack of $20 beans myself. Guess I’ll be watching my card like a hawk for a bit.
> 
> edit…screw it I locked my card lol


----------



## Hitch (Mar 13, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 5101275


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 13, 2022)

Hitch said:


> View attachment 5101299


Let's say you sent cash in a priority box, and it ended up dumped, as in the pic of mail dumped in a ditch in rural Georgia. Your mail went from your hand into the system, and was scanned at every point even to the carrier's slack-ass hands. If unrecovered, your 'tracked and insured' guarantee gets your money replaced.

Also, even though Lake Mary, Fla is 20 miles outside of Orlando, I'd guess it's more urban than rural, making a good mail dumping spot hard for the carrier to locate. I'd also guess that GPS gets closer to several packages a day than one every now and then, and ~gu would likely raise more hell than the residents in rural Ga as [another guess] a daily money grab makes the GPS world go round, as in any business.

I send lots [and lots] of mails, and have yet to have to redeem my guarantee at the post office. Doesn't mean it won't happen someday, but 100% success tends to breed confidence. I also have yet to not receive a tracked package of seeds from any number of domestic and overseas banks after sending cash.

Even so, there is no 'me right / you wrong' or vice versa here. It's all about your comfort level. Being too fearful to send $$ and now too paranoid to use CC doesn't seem comfortable at all.


----------



## Hitch (Mar 14, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Let's say you sent cash in a priority box, and it ended up dumped, as in the pic of mail dumped in a ditch in rural Georgia. Your mail went from your hand into the system, and was scanned at every point even to the carrier's slack-ass hands. If unrecovered, your 'tracked and insured' guarantee gets your money replaced.
> 
> Also, even though Lake Mary, Fla is 20 miles outside of Orlando, I'd guess it's more urban than rural, making a good mail dumping spot hard for the carrier to locate. I'd also guess that GPS gets closer to several packages a day than one every now and then, and ~gu would likely raise more hell than the residents in rural Ga as [another guess] a daily money grab makes the GPS world go round, as in any business.
> 
> ...


It was a bit of a jest, and I don’t disagree with you. Having said that, the $9
it costs for tracked priority mail flat rate is higher than any MESH fees. On top of that, now I have to make a trip to the post office to send that cash, plus add three more days to 'process' my order. Also, I’m not sure the 'insurance' offered by USPS covers cash (it doesn’t). And God forbid you had an large order. Did I mention I still have a package that’s been “USPS awaiting package” since mid February?

All those syllables and I still used the cash option on my second pack purchase though lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 14, 2022)

Hitch said:


> It was a bit of a jest, and I don’t disagree with you. Having said that, the $9
> it costs for tracked priority mail flat rate is higher than any MESH fees. On top of that, now I have to make a trip to the post office to send that cash. Also, I’m not sure the 'insurance' offered by USPS covers cash (it doesn’t). And God forbid you had an large order. Did I mention I still have a package that’s been “USPS awaiting package” since mid February?
> 
> All those syllables and I still used the cash option on my second pack purchase though lol


Same


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 14, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Let's say you sent cash in a priority box, and it ended up dumped, as in the pic of mail dumped in a ditch in rural Georgia. Your mail went from your hand into the system, and was scanned at every point even to the carrier's slack-ass hands. If unrecovered, your 'tracked and insured' guarantee gets your money replaced.
> 
> Also, even though Lake Mary, Fla is 20 miles outside of Orlando, I'd guess it's more urban than rural, making a good mail dumping spot hard for the carrier to locate. I'd also guess that GPS gets closer to several packages a day than one every now and then, and ~gu would likely raise more hell than the residents in rural Ga as [another guess] a daily money grab makes the GPS world go round, as in any business.
> 
> ...


Don’t hold your breath on that guarantee, my only experience is dude give me mistaken addy, as in they don’t deliver Mail there I find out after sending 200$. Notified the receiving po. Local po very helpful. Legit return addy. It went to that receiving po by tracking, then disappeared. Can’t make a claim over a certain amt and most certainly not cash. I did get a letter from them every 90 days or so saying they were still looking. Up to a yr, then crickets. Lmfao But you are right, I’ve used Mesh a couple diff places and I also like blank money orders over cash. Cc is the best. I got more spam calls on my phone after the 50 chargeback from glo I did than any other time, I have to say lol


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

Sent cash all over North America for many years and have never had anything that did not arrive.

Credit card is what I use when possible and when I am confident in the process and service provider of the seller.

Not too confident with some.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2022)

Also sent thousands of Vehicle titles with no trouble.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 14, 2022)

Never had an issue with greenpoint on over 10 + transactions ‍


----------



## Cboat38 (Mar 14, 2022)

I’ve used mesh before with no issues last time was April last year


----------



## madininagyal (Mar 14, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Never had an issue with greenpoint on over 10 + transactions ‍


Had only one and get 3 packs as apologies when it wasn't is fault but the carrier cie so I really can't complaint about it, thanks again to gu


----------



## wierdly (Mar 18, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> Let's say you sent cash in a priority box, and it ended up dumped, as in the pic of mail dumped in a ditch in rural Georgia. Your mail went from your hand into the system, and was scanned at every point even to the carrier's slack-ass hands. If unrecovered, your 'tracked and insured' guarantee gets your money replaced.
> 
> Also, even though Lake Mary, Fla is 20 miles outside of Orlando, I'd guess it's more urban than rural, making a good mail dumping spot hard for the carrier to locate. I'd also guess that GPS gets closer to several packages a day than one every now and then, and ~gu would likely raise more hell than the residents in rural Ga as [another guess] a daily money grab makes the GPS world go round, as in any business.
> 
> ...


Sent cash, NO tracking, 14 orders in two months and all made it there and backFAST!


----------



## Lance Bouma (Mar 23, 2022)

These are from the Animal Cookies x A-Dub line, very cookie leaning plants, pungent but strange smells, like rotten sour fruits. I had 3 plants, some variation but this one was the prettiest. This one went around 70 days while the other two were closer to 56-60. First time growing a cookie cross and made me realise they may not be for me as the high isn't my favorite, good smoke for any time of day but feels uni-dimensional in a sense. I feel like i'm just repeating what others have said but it has been my experience with these 3 after smoking them for a bit. Some of my friends love them so to each their own.


----------



## Lance Bouma (Mar 23, 2022)

And a couple more


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 24, 2022)

Ac/Og and Gmo cake on bottom...Both of them are ok, I trashed their clones I still have my purple ac/og cut...This ac/og barely has leaves


----------



## unhirsute (Mar 29, 2022)

Idk why Gu~ is so reticent on sharing his thoughts on his ECSD S1 heritage, it would be nice to hear, but these seeds produce some extremely sour and nicely structured, resin encrusted flowers.

2 out of 4 so far are keeper worthy, albeit for different reasons.


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Mar 30, 2022)

Here’s my Greenpoint harvest of Texas Chem. I grew regs and had three females out of eight? 
One taste super gold from the skunk and has some OG Chem taste. The other is less gold taste
and more OG Chem. One harvests in 12.5 weeks and the other was 9. Both grew tall but no stretch 
in flower cycle. Grown organically in 5 gal air bucket.


----------



## unhirsute (Mar 30, 2022)

Those were not even close to being ready to harvest ^^

They look about half way through flower.


----------



## domino7 (Mar 31, 2022)

FLORIDA GRASS said:


> Here’s my Greenpoint harvest of Texas Chem. I grew regs and had three females out of eight?
> One taste super gold from the skunk and has some OG Chem taste. The other is less gold taste
> and more OG Chem. One harvests in 12.5 weeks and the other was 9. Both grew tall but no stretch
> in flower cycle. You should have let them finish!


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Mar 31, 2022)

unhirsute said:


> Those were not even close to being ready to harvest ^^
> 
> They look about half way through flower.


I know it looks that way.
I have always harvested kind of late because of pistils being white still.
My hash was usually too dark.
I wanted to try and harvest on the early side this time.
There were amber resin, probably 20%.


----------



## unhirsute (Mar 31, 2022)

FLORIDA GRASS said:


> I know it looks that way.
> I have always harvested kind of late because of pistils being white still.
> My hash was usually too dark.
> I wanted to try and harvest on the early side this time.
> ...


It doesn't look that way, it is that way.... but you do whatever makes you happy.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 31, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> Ac/Og Final Ripen.....stinky plant
> 
> View attachment 5083418View attachment 5083419View attachment 5083420


This plant turned out to be real treat, I absolutley love the smoke of the flowers and is the jar I reach for the most. Super smooth, really pretty delicious looking buds, really happy to have found her....The 2nd ac/og I just posted is about dry but its meh, crap compared to this one


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Apr 1, 2022)

Does anyone know about Greenpoint Catalina Wine Mixer or Banana Punch? 
I have two BP that are growing. They are slow, sensitive and tall w/ no branching.
I have four CWM, two are tall, one med., and one small. They didn’t like topped, but are
still going. I thought the small one could be the Mendo Purp x skunk side? The tall ones 
could be the Sunset Sherb side? From what I have read. A picture of the BP (top two). 

The left one looks more sativa.
Any info on phenos you noticed, or stretch. Thanks 
I’ll make a report later.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 1, 2022)

Search “white pistils” on.this thread, or “new pistils”.

Many Greenpoint have been known to make new white pistils even when the trichs are going more and more amber.

Trichs are what count, I like mostly cloudy trichs to be 80% or more. Amber at less than 20%. I simply don’t care about white pistils.

We are growing THC which is made in the trichs. We are not specifically growing pistils.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 2, 2022)

Took two cuttings from this Stardawg f2 that I now know for sure is female.

Also transplanting her . It's 2 days since flip, hoping she explodes into vigorous flower growth.

smells good too 
BR


----------



## unhirsute (Apr 3, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Search “white pistils” on.this thread, or “new pistils”.
> 
> Many Greenpoint have been known to make new white pistils even when the trichs are going more and more amber.
> 
> ...


Dude, a plant is never 'ready' halfway through flower.... if your plant has amber trichomes halfway through flower something's not right....
Ultimately, i could care less, and you should do whatever makes you happy.... i'm just telling you- when a plant is half way through flower, which i CAN TELL just by looking at them, it is not an optimum time to be harvesting, whatever colour trichomes you want.

But you do you.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 3, 2022)

Been doing what I do for a while.
Dude


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 3, 2022)

unhirsute said:


> Dude, a plant is never 'ready' halfway through flower.... if your plant has amber trichomes halfway through flower something's not right....
> Ultimately, i could care less, and you should do whatever makes you happy.... i'm just telling you- when a plant is half way through flower, which i CAN TELL just by looking at them, it is not an optimum time to be harvesting, whatever colour trichomes you want.
> 
> But you do you.


I grew four Texas Chems. Took them to 11-12 weeks. Was like 2 years ago but all except one kept throwing new pistols or most weren’t turning red or orange. Decided to harvest due to trichs. Was some awesome smoke. Lime soda, og flavor with skunky earthy nose.


----------



## unhirsute (Apr 3, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I grew four Texas Chems. Took them to 11-12 weeks. Was like 2 years ago but all except one kept throwing new pistols or most weren’t turning red or orange. Decided to harvest due to trichs. Was some awesome smoke. Lime soda, og flavor with skunky earthy nose.


Yes, some plants can indeed seem to throw out new pistils beyond the optimum harvest window, but those plants on the previous post were still taken much too early.... especially the first picture of the two.
It is basically all white pistils.... it hasn't even fattened up at all.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 3, 2022)

unhirsute said:


> Yes, some plants can indeed seem to throw out new pistils beyond the optimum harvest window, but those plants on the previous post were still taken much too early.... especially the first picture of the two.
> It is basically all white pistils.... it hasn't even fattened up at all.


Dude just let it go. If someone chopped down their plants early so what? If he smoked whatever he got out of it at the end of the day and it made him happy, isn't that what it's all about? Maybe you could argue (and I would agree with you) that yes it's better to let plants fatten up well beyond their fourth of fifth week in flower or whatever it takes. I've had plants that were ready at 7 weeks, others, I had to chop down at 14 weeks and it was still too early because it was some exotic sativa. My point is that all of this back and forth of "you chopped your plants way too early" and "no they were ready because there were enough amber trichomes already" is futile. 
I've noticed a lot of growers on this forum who pride themselves at growing amazing plants. They pride themselves on having a high degree of skill at all aspects of growing, and having their grow room perfectly "dialed in" - and that's great. But we all make mistakes, and mistakes can be made at each and every step of the process. I've had plants that I let grow to perfection, and then I messed up the cure and had buds that smelled like a moldy basement. Oh well .... life goes on.

BR


----------



## unhirsute (Apr 3, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> Dude just let it go. If someone chopped down their plants early so what? If he smoked whatever he got out of it at the end of the day and it made him happy, isn't that what it's all about? Maybe you could argue (and I would agree with you) that yes it's better to let plants fatten up well beyond their fourth of fifth week in flower or whatever it takes. I've had plants that were ready at 7 weeks, others, I had to chop down at 14 weeks and it was still too early because it was some exotic sativa. My point is that all of this back and forth of "you chopped your plants way too early" and "no they were ready because there were enough amber trichomes already" is futile.
> I've noticed a lot of growers on this forum who pride themselves at growing amazing plants. They pride themselves on having a high degree of skill at all aspects of growing, and having their grow room perfectly "dialed in" - and that's great. But we all make mistakes, and mistakes can be made at each and every step of the process. I've had plants that I let grow to perfection, and then I messed up the cure and had buds that smelled like a moldy basement. Oh well .... life goes on.
> 
> BR


You may be correct that it's futile but i'm not trying to ruffle feathers or criticize, but i was the one to bring the subject up, so if that was taken the wrong way- sorry....

But i still stick to my point that those flowers weren't just pushing out late pistils.... the flowers was just halfway through their 'explosion'.

Harevst them whenever you want.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 3, 2022)

unhirsute said:


> But i still stick to my point that those flowers weren't just pushing out late pistils.... the flowers was just halfway through their 'explosion'.
> 
> Harevst them whenever you want.


I agree I saw the pic you mentioned and they look like bud that got chopped week 4, week 5 max. Oh well 

BR


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Apr 4, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I agree I saw the pic you mentioned and they look like bud that got chopped week 4, week 5 max. Oh well
> 
> BR


Hey , to help clarify the plant was chopped at 12.5 weeks. It was a real slow bloomer. I thought about letting it go
longer because of the pistils. Also it had a ton of light so that wasn’t the case. It was probably the sativa because it taste
mexi. I grew a Haze #1 that was Mexican dominant and it finished in 13.5 weeks. I also grew a Jarillo (Mexican) and that took
around 18 weeks. I agree with a aBowlOfWhat? that it has a lime soda taste sometimes. It also has a bubblegum in there. I think both of the plants should just be hashed. I‘m kind of lazy though. I have an Ace Guawi that took 22 weeks or more to flower. And it is all ”beads” not buds.


----------



## FLORIDA GRASS (Apr 4, 2022)

FLORIDA GRASS said:


> Guawi around 18 weeks.
> 
> I have only grown one other Greenpoint variety “Orange Blossom Special”. I had one female out of three. It smelled like garlic
> in veg phase. I tried to transplant it and ripped the taproot. It ended up dying I had it growing for three months, so my loss.
> I have Banana Punch and Catalina in veg at the moment. I figure another month of veg and they will be good to go.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 4, 2022)

FLORIDA GRASS said:


> View attachment 5113123


Is that a male? Even zooming in I see neither pistils nor stamen.

ps. My eyes suck


----------



## Boatguy (Apr 4, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Search “white pistils” on.this thread, or “new pistils”.
> 
> Many Greenpoint have been known to make new white pistils even when the trichs are going more and more amber.
> 
> ...


Are you serious?
Those pics he posted arent even close. Those are early flower, not a second flush, foxtailing or anything of the sort.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 4, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Are you serious?


Highly doubt it.


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 7, 2022)

Testers are live boys and girls.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Testers are live boys and girls.


Crashed the site lol i couldnt even get on


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Apr 7, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Crashed the site lol i couldnt even get on


Sucks man. They went live like 3 minutes early.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> Sucks man. They went live like 3 minutes early.


Yeah def didnt need another pack in reality. Wayy too many as it is lol


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 7, 2022)

Did the rewards system change? Used to be diamond level and had like 15 orders in the past year and now have like 2.00 worth of rewards and don't see discounts for being diamond level member like I used to lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Apr 11, 2022)

Holy hay a moly. Og chem taste huh. Why do I not believe that. Lol


----------



## emepher (Apr 14, 2022)

So, should we expect a certain annual Greenpoint sale coming up very soon? Any speculation or inside info regarding what that might entail? 

Not sure what I'd want to grab right now, but we'll see. Still kicking myself for not saving a cut of a particular Tomahawk pheno that was really special. It was neglected early on and vegged way too long, but it smelled amazing, was extremely potent and agreeable, and yielded almost a pound under less than perfect care.


----------



## santacruztodd (Apr 14, 2022)

Got some starters going. Mom is a Cookie Crunch-super nice plant and best of last year's summer crop. Dad is a Purple Mac-gathered lots of pollen. The female Purple Macs were insane, and so I am excited to see what happens. All I need is one girl, and I'll clone the hell out of her. Could be a million dollar strain


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 27, 2022)

Stardawg f2 4 weeks after flip

The one on the left smells way better with a strong citrus thing going. The one on the right has nicer structure IMO
Pretty impressive frost already at 28 days into flower


I got rooted cuttings of them both as well. Not sure if you can tell from these pics but these are full of f3 babies too.

BR


----------



## RowdyCorgi (Apr 29, 2022)

Sent cash to the Lake Mary address and got ripped. Not accusing Greenpoint for it...don't know. Just a heads up! Sent cash to Nirvana in Amsterdam for years never missed a beat lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2022)

RowdyCorgi said:


> Sent cash to the Lake Mary address and got ripped. Not accusing Greenpoint for it...don't know. Just a heads up! Sent cash to Nirvana in Amsterdam for years never missed a beat lol.


I had a $68 money order that supposedly GPS never received but when I checked on the money order it was cashed in Colorado. This was when GPS was in Colorado.

What seems more likely, my money order was stolen by a well paid postal employee who just decided to open a random letter or GPS received the money order but just made a mistake and didn't realize they did receive and deposited it?

In fairness to GPS they sent me a couple of their packs but I sent in the dough for a cannaventure strain. They wouldn't come out of pocket to send me the cannaventure pack.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 29, 2022)

30 days




she looks like a heavy yielder

BR


----------



## Cboat38 (Apr 29, 2022)

What is it?


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 29, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> 30 days
> View attachment 5126179
> View attachment 5126180
> View attachment 5126181
> ...


Looks frosty. 2nd pic looks seeded to me. Could be wrong.


----------



## blueberryrose (Apr 29, 2022)

Southside112 said:


> Looks frosty. 2nd pic looks seeded to me. Could be wrong.


she is seeded. I did it on purpose with the huge stinky male that came up (only male out of 5 Stardawg f2 I popped)
I saved the pollen too and plan to hit the two later Stardawg girls who are 2 weeks behind in flower

BR


----------



## RowdyCorgi (Apr 30, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a $68 money order that supposedly GPS never received but when I checked on the money order it was cashed in Colorado. This was when GPS was in Colorado.
> 
> What seems more likely, my money order was stolen by a well paid postal employee who just decided to open a random letter or GPS received the money order but just made a mistake and didn't realize they did receive and deposited it?
> 
> In fairness to GPS they sent me a couple of their packs but I sent in the dough for a cannaventure strain. They wouldn't come out of pocket to send me the cannaventure pack.


Really like Greenpoint gear


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I had a $68 money order that supposedly GPS never received but when I checked on the money order it was cashed in Colorado. This was when GPS was in Colorado.
> 
> What seems more likely, my money order was stolen by a well paid postal employee who just decided to open a random letter or GPS received the money order but just made a mistake and didn't realize they did receive and deposited it?
> 
> In fairness to GPS they sent me a couple of their packs but I sent in the dough for a cannaventure strain. They wouldn't come out of pocket to send me the cannaventure pack.


Really enjoy Greenpoint genetics...near plant is Greenpoint Bruce banner...middle hazeman monkey balls...far one is Greenpoint triangle kush


----------



## freewanderer04 (Apr 30, 2022)

If you haven't already, you should snag a pack of Copper Chem before the sale is over. Had 3 seeds left but decided to re-up. Every girl I've ran has been special with some purple coloration. Nice to have a pack you don't have to pheno hunt.


----------



## hillbill (May 1, 2022)

Copper Chem F3s seem to be almost identical to one another with old Hindu Kush one cola structure and as good vigor as anything I ran lately. Only complaint on CC is it makes up trimming of leaves with revenge. Hard and heavy buds on all. No CC lacks for power.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (May 1, 2022)

Palomar said:


> I just finished a couple Lemon Frosting and the Cookie Breath, cookie was last to finish outside and just curing now. Lemon Frosting fits the name and is strong and tasty. Im not a huge cookie guy, but happy with this one. Nice structure, both similar and good yield too.
> 
> respect,
> pal


Hey i finished a lemon Frosting girl last season, it looks wonderful and has a nice stone, but it has zero terps.
Also it took a very long time to mature.
How did yours end up tasting?
Im wondering if maybe i just got a bad pheno, because i have plenty of seeds still, but im afraid to use precious grow space on a lack luster strain.
Heres what it looked like alive and a pic i took just now after curing since November.


----------



## DrOgkush (May 2, 2022)

Running their purple Tahoe and fritter dawg atm. Lots a of great reviews. Well. Fritter dawg is in testing.


----------



## Palomar (May 2, 2022)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> Hey i finished a lemon Frosting girl last season, it looks wonderful and has a nice stone, but it has zero terps.
> Also it took a very long time to mature.
> How did yours end up tasting?
> Im wondering if maybe i just got a bad pheno, because i have plenty of seeds still, but im afraid to use precious grow space on a lack luster strain.
> ...


I grew it outdoors and Ive enjoyed it, probably try a different lemon tree cross next time.

respect,
pal


----------



## nobighurry (May 2, 2022)

GP Bubbles stretch is over flowering good this week...


----------



## dakilla187 (May 6, 2022)

Last pheno of bridezilla


----------



## nobighurry (May 7, 2022)

Greenpoint Bubbles they had a good week I topped, LST and let one go all a natural the one in the bud shot is the girl I left alone


----------



## Jnrx71 (May 9, 2022)

A few pix of my outdoor clones they have been transplanted about 5 days strains are cookiedog, texas toasted and our own cross of GPS eagle scout and c99


----------



## Jnrx71 (May 9, 2022)

More plant porn this is my indoor grow these are the mothers of the outdoor clones in my previous post. I am temporarily semi disabled and my queen has been providing invaluable help this year.


----------



## gwheels (May 10, 2022)

I am done being all pissy...dropped some greenpoint fems a few weeks ago...man i have a couple of bangers.

Motorbreath15 X Animal Cookies and Banana Daquari.

3 seeds of each and kept the best of each... 

Looking great. Grow on.

I own pretty much the entire catalogue before the animal cookies line...and a few after.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 10, 2022)

Jnrx71 said:


> A few pix of my outdoor clones they have been transplanted about 5 days strains are cookiedog, texas toasted and our own cross of GPS eagle scout and c99View attachment 5130842View attachment 5130844View attachment 5130847


Fuck man wherever you live looks great the fertile valley lol it's so dry around here grass turns brown after a month of spring... All that stands? Cactus and sagebrush


----------



## Jnrx71 (May 10, 2022)

ManofTREE said:


> Fuck man wherever you live looks great the fertile valley lol it's so dry around here grass turns brown after a month of spring... All that stands? Cactus and sagebrush


I live in the Ozark mountains it will stay green like this all summer. When I travel and come back home what always strikes me is how brutally green it is here.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 10, 2022)

Jnrx71 said:


> I live in the Ozark mountains it will stay green like this all summer. When I travel and come back home what always strikes me is how brutally green it is here.


Better than brown haha


----------



## Flash63 (May 11, 2022)

Just finishing up cookies n chem


----------



## blueberryrose (May 11, 2022)

Stardawg f2, 6 weeks


----------



## hillbill (May 12, 2022)

4 stout Copper Chem F4s flowered 12/12 from seed (75 days) making single short and very fat colas o sticky, chemical and fuel and something sour. stinking bud. About a foot tall, no stem visible at all ( except an inch or two from mix. Some fade to deep purple starting on the few leaf tips and on calyxes. Very few new pistils and swelled calyxes. Trichs are 60% cloudy, 10% pearlescent, 30% clear.


----------



## hillbill (May 13, 2022)

Those Copper Chem are f3s


----------



## durbanblue (May 14, 2022)

Cookies and chem chugging along.


----------



## nobighurry (May 15, 2022)

Green point Bubbles stretch is totally over buds are filling in nice strong citrus & sweet smell...


----------



## Cboat38 (May 18, 2022)

Scout snacks round 5 and a half weeks already smells super skunk cookie and gas. the very reason why I bought another pack last night at auction. Got a shit load of these ac crosses for the fall lineup


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 18, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Scout snacks round 5 and a half weeks already smells super skunk cookie and gas. the very reason why I bought another pack last night at auction. Got a shit load of these ac crosses for the fall lineupView attachment 5135385View attachment 5135386View attachment 5135387


Greezy was ok. Daquiri was real nice


----------



## blueberryrose (May 18, 2022)

some Stardawg now at 8 weeks


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 19, 2022)

Amos Otis said:


> The 'bridge too far' clause.


Love that movie... My dads, RIP, favorite movie.. Oh and Patton.


----------



## iriemartin1974 (May 19, 2022)

Maker Scream said:


> View attachment 5081761I didn’t take many pix. I have a good video but don’t see an option to add videos. Small buds but hard and frosty


Pause vid, then screenshot pic.. idk if u tried it yet..


----------



## Cboat38 (May 19, 2022)

hockeybry2 said:


> Greezy was ok. Daquiri was real nice


Yeah I’m going to pop the s1,grape jelly,dawg biscuits, bananimals.


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2022)

Just wacked a Copper Chem F3 80 day 12/12 from seed. Very nice trichs, tall,big and 90% cloudy. Fuel and Cannabis smells. Volatile fuel to burn my eyes. What a chunk!


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 20, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Yeah I’m going to pop the s1,grape jelly,dawg biscuits, bananimals.


Should be fireee in there


----------



## nobighurry (May 22, 2022)

Greenpoint Bubbles extremely easy grow no special needs citrus & sweet skunk scent... Keep in my my sniffer is still messed up from Covid several weeks ago though


----------



## CannabisCanuckles (May 27, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> some Stardawg now at 8 weeks
> View attachment 5135544
> View attachment 5135545
> View attachment 5135546


My Stardawg had two different phenotypes (although they were f2). One was very green and superbly thick, while the other was almost all purple and looked more Sativa leaning. Came right out of the pack. Assumed this is to be expected in f2's.


----------



## blueberryrose (May 27, 2022)

CannabisCanuckles said:


> My Stardawg had two different phenotypes (although they were f2). One was very green and superbly thick, while the other was almost all purple and looked more Sativa leaning. Came right out of the pack. Assumed this is to be expected in f2's.


Yeah you're still going to see a fair bit of pheno diversity at the f2 stage. I had 4, one I already chopped down at 9 weeks because it wasn't really impressing me. The other one I flipped at the same time is much nicer and I'm going to take down by Wednesday coming - 10 weeks. I have two others that now at 42 days - these last two are very similar so far (pics coming soon)

Meanwhile, have some f3's I made in this batch


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2022)

Just wacked 3 Copper Chem F3 12/12 from seed. Fat Clubs of dense dank.


----------



## ManofTREE (May 27, 2022)

hillbill said:


> Just wacked a Copper Chem F3 80 day 12/12 from seed. Very nice trichs, tall,big and 90% cloudy. Fuel and Cannabis smells. Volatile fuel to burn my eyes. What a chunk!


Did you ever find any tropical citrus leaners in your copper chem? I found one of these phenos from two females a few years back, was interested If I could achieve a similar result or if it's a harder to find recessive trait. Either way the smoke was fire


----------



## blueberryrose (May 27, 2022)

Stardawg 65 days


smells like chemical sweet pine and citrus.


----------



## Senokai (May 27, 2022)

Cackleberry F4 - being worked down the line. Pheno #2 and Pheno #3 being bred together to make F5s. After being worked selectively this is something not quite Stardawg and not quite Cherry Diesel but a strain all unto itself. Started from a Cackleberry F1 pheno hunt years ago.

#3 Pheno - Crazy Flavor and frost. Unique terps are maple and cherry. Bud structure is ok. A pheno #2 male was used due to better structure to make the F5 Generation. 

#2 Pheno - very much like the #3 pheno but not as loud or frosty. Better structure.


----------



## Jnrx71 (May 28, 2022)

Been a couple of weeks since I looked at these girls up close or took photos they are growing like weeds! Waiting on vine clamps to tie them over.
Strains are cookie dog, texas toasted and eagle scout×c99


----------



## T Ray (Jun 1, 2022)

Lemon Tree Punch day 41 from seed current leader of pack. Time to see how they finish out.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 1, 2022)

Green point Bubbles girls spent the week putting on weight coloring up nice...


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 2, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> Got some starters going. Mom is a Cookie Crunch-super nice plant and best of last year's summer crop. Dad is a Purple Mac-gathered lots of pollen. The female Purple Macs were insane, and so I am excited to see what happens. All I need is one girl, and I'll clone the hell out of her. Could be a million dollar strain
> 
> View attachment 5118507


One keeper (only female). Gonna pop her in a 25 gallon and see what she’ll do.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 4, 2022)

Gap Bubbles I forgot to post her close up.....


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 4, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Green point Bubbles girls spent the week putting on weight coloring up nice...View attachment 5142999


10 more days?


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 4, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> 10 more days?


Thinking a couple weeks should ripen them up alrighty I peaked with scope today 1/4 to 1/2 cloudy on upper stuff lowers might take a little more


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 5, 2022)

Smoked some of that lemon tree punch, weak as fuck lol. Lemon tree so hype it’s already gone


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 5, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Smoked some of that lemon tree punch, weak as fuck lol. Lemon tree so hype it’s already gone


Lemon tree is it all for THC. It has a strong % of terpenes content. Very strong flavonoids in lemon tree. And grown correctly. The combination of moderate THC levels and high concentration levels of Limonene. You get a strain that pairs really well against high anxiety and stress related events. Or if you puff to much high grade with abnormally high THC levels. Lol


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 5, 2022)

T Ray said:


> You do know how phenos work right? Just bc you smoked 1 pheno that could of been mild on THC does that mean everyone of them is weak? Both strains test on the 20’s on THC so I’m not sure how that is considered weak.
> 
> Not every pheno is a winner or will test with super high THC, but is that all people want?
> 
> ...


I like flavor too. But old school og terps are my fav. It’s like that whole memories with smell kinda thing.


----------



## T Ray (Jun 5, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> I like flavor too. But old school og terps are my fav. It’s like that whole memories with smell kinda thing.


I wasn’t specifically talking about any strain as the cardboard og was a reference to no flavor, but there’s tons of strong strains that don’t have anything to offer but really high THC and I’ll pass on those.


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 6, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Thinking a couple weeks should ripen them up alrighty I peaked with scope today 1/4 to 1/2 cloudy on upper stuff lowers might take a little more


I’m a big fan of the two stage harvest where I take the big stuff that’s done and let the lower stuff ripen a little longer.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 6, 2022)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Bout to pop some of the Blue Cherry Shortcake


How did these do?


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 6, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> I’m a big fan of the two stage harvest where I take the big stuff that’s done and let the lower stuff ripen a little longer.


I kind of like two stage harvesting for me it's easier since it's just me and the scissors not having to trim it all at once is welcome most of the time I been known to use a trimmer with outdoor mids but not the indoor stash


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jun 6, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> How did these do?


Didn’t grow them out. Ran the whole pack, not the greatest germ rates. Nothing compared to Heisens fems or the Stardawg regs. The ones that did grow were a bit lanky and lacking vigor. But I never finished them out. I have a couple more packs I think.


----------



## T Ray (Jun 6, 2022)

Different pheno of LTP day 46


----------



## hillbill (Jun 8, 2022)

I would suggest Copper Chem if ever available.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 8, 2022)

One of the Stardawg f2 about 10 weeks



I chopped er the other day. She was getting close.

Already doing some early smoke tests with the first Stardawg I chopped - too early I'm afraid. Nevertheless, the smoke is already smooth, still pretty green but already a nice flavour, some kind of aromatic woody smell, sandalwood? Cedar? This is going to be deadly smoke.


----------



## T Ray (Jun 8, 2022)

Day 47 update on leader of the pack LTP



To be continued…


----------



## Jnrx71 (Jun 10, 2022)

Indoor girls are getting the chop today!


----------



## Jnrx71 (Jun 12, 2022)

My outdoor adventure continues! These are clones of the indoor plants I just harvested. We grow absolutely naturally no added nutes.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 12, 2022)

Green point Bubbles fading nicely these girls are smelling intoxicating trichromes are changing quickly now quicker than I expected


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 12, 2022)

nobighurry said:


> Green point Bubbles fading nicely these girls are smelling intoxicating trichromes are changing quickly now quicker than I expected
> View attachment 5148349View attachment 5148350


Now that one is actually ripe. Great job bro


----------



## DrOgkush (Jun 12, 2022)

Still aways to go. Also running black banana chem and ac/og. These are fritterdawg, purple Tahoe, and purple crash


----------



## hillbill (Jun 13, 2022)

Copper Chem regs Reverse Auction


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 13, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> Double leaf foing full 'Mento'
> View attachment 5096891




Mento, greasy on very bottom......


----------



## T Ray (Jun 14, 2022)

Lemon Tree Punch day 54(still fav pheno) others are catching up but this one is still favorite.


----------



## nobighurry (Jun 20, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Now that one is actually ripe. Great job bro


Thank you Dr.O: Chopped them Saturday ohh they were greasy girls you know the type the sap flowed down the scissors from trimming can’t wait for the smoke tests


----------



## santacruztodd (Jun 20, 2022)

santacruztodd said:


> One keeper (only female). Gonna pop her in a 25 gallon and see what she’ll do.View attachment 5143187


She’s putting on weight. Nice tight inter-nodes-gonna throw some dense colas down. Looks heavier on the Cookie Crunch side since the Purple MAC has very distinct structure like a Xmas tree. Not seeing that here. I have more Putple MAC pollen so I may pollinate some branches to back-cross more of the MAC pheno into the strain. Liking what I see.


----------



## FluffsTravels (Jun 21, 2022)

hillbill said:


> I would suggest Copper Chem if ever available.


I had great success with the CC. I highly recommend the jbeezy Wedding Cake x Stardawg. I had a lot of different but great phenos.


----------



## T Ray (Jun 22, 2022)

LTP day 63

Pheno not yet photo’d bc it was in back.


pheno 2


----------



## Cboat38 (Jun 23, 2022)

MAN!! After a 2 week dry,a test bud of scout snacks is so tasty and potent very cookie and gassy another banger from g.p


----------



## Jnrx71 (Jun 24, 2022)

Cookie dog after 2 weeks curing. Chemmy taste and smell smooth powerful buzz great gp genetics.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jun 24, 2022)

I threw a Stardawg f2 outside with the tomatoes for the lulz. This was a cutting from one of the girls that smelled really good. Skunky sweet pine and citrus. The neighboors are already admiring her.

Already kicking myself that I didn't put her in a bigger pot.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 24, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> I threw a Stardawg f2 outside with the tomatoes for the lulz. This was a cutting from one of the girls that smelled really good. Skunky sweet pine and citrus. The neighboors are already admiring her.
> View attachment 5154037
> Already kicking myself that I didn't put her in a bigger pot.


You could cut the bottom off the bags and stack it on another bigger pot or bed. A bit of a pain but its still early enough to get good results.


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 10, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You could cut the bottom off the bags and stack it on another bigger pot or bed. A bit of a pain but its still early enough to get good results.


A week ago I went and did what you said. I dug a hole with the same diameter as the fabric pot. I dug the hole about 10 inches deep and filled this with my amended miracle-gro garden soil mix I always use. Then I just put her back over this after cutting the bottom of the pot off. She drooped for a day or two but has now bounced back with more vigour than ever. Just keeps getting bushier and bushier. This pheno has a sweet-pine/fuel scent that stinks up the backyard. In the evenings when I've been putting the telescope out to look at the stars, I can smell her while I'm sitting there observing.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 14, 2022)

Looking for recommendations on GPS fem seeds, what do you guys recommend?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 14, 2022)

UpstateRecGrower said:


> Looking for recommendations on GPS fem seeds, what do you guys recommend?


Right now is a 50% off summer sale and also at the moment you can buy the new drop. That hasn dropped yet lol. Dirt cheap. And prolly some of the best genetics iv seen from gps. If you got the doe to buy. This weekend is that time. Gu taking em down on Sunday.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 14, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Right now is a 50% off summer sale and also at the moment you can buy the new drop. That hasn dropped yet lol. Dirt cheap. And prolly some of the best genetics iv seen from gps. If you got the doe to buy. This weekend is that time. Gu taking em down on Sunday.


Whats the new drop? It's happening this weekend but getting taken down Sunday?


----------



## TreesUpNorth (Jul 14, 2022)

Just seen this thread. Just wanna add Ive grown topanga cookies and Tahoe animal for GP seeds. The topanga was gorgeous, but is just that. Not much to write home about, at least the one pheno I had, but the tahoe is BOMB. Fuely AF, and potent. Nice OG representation. I'd recomend GP to anybody.


----------



## UpstateRecGrower (Jul 14, 2022)

The seeds are the same price as they were after the 50% discount because the price just went up, what a marketing gimmick..


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 14, 2022)

The marketing is nonstop changing on his site. But currently you can use all these coupon codes at once and it should bring any pack down to about $25-$30.
julyxmas
k3bjx5rp
ex5pge52
ammtub2b


----------



## hillbill (Jul 15, 2022)

Copper Chem F3 in old Aluminum Vapor Genie to start with today. Sour and face warping with high power potency. You feel every hit. Plants fat and thick, buds looser than they appear. Fat corn cob shape and homogeneous. Did I say it’s powerful?


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 15, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> The marketing is nonstop changing on his site. But currently you can use all these coupon codes at once and it should bring any pack down to about $25-$30.
> julyxmas
> k3bjx5rp
> ex5pge52
> ammtub2b


Nope. Stacking coupons no longer worked for me. Atleast not this July Xmas one.
But there are 4 or 5 strains Untested atm. For 29 dollars out the door. Shipping included. So. Yeah. As for marketing goes. Join the gazelle. Use those coupon codes on top of Gu’s monthly deals.


----------



## slacker140 (Jul 15, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Nope. Stacking coupons no longer worked for me. Atleast not this July Xmas one.
> But there are 4 or 5 strains Untested atm. For 29 dollars out the door. Shipping included. So. Yeah. As for marketing goes. Join the gazelle. Use those coupon codes on top of Gu’s monthly deals.


It's working for me to stack those coupons. Not all coupons stack both those do.


----------



## DrOgkush (Jul 15, 2022)

slacker140 said:


> It's working for me to stack those coupons. Not all coupons stack both those do.
> 
> View attachment 5163912


Gotcha. I tried stacking different ones. Sorry bro.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Jul 21, 2022)

My outdoor clones seem to love the heatwave we are having,  
It was 107 yesterday. Strains are cookiedog, texas toasted, eagle scout x Cinderella 99.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Jul 26, 2022)

Anybody ever grown purple cake and purple crunch?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 26, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Anybody ever grown purple cake and purple crunch?
> View attachment 5169739View attachment 5169740


I grew an entire pack of purple cake, 6 phenos, probably posted here... Hate to report but I did not find a single keeper or anything above average....Good luck...


----------



## blueberryrose (Jul 27, 2022)

Outdoor Stardawg f2 is doing amazing. Starting to flower nicely now. Can't wait to see her start stacking in the coming weeks. 

Incidentally, look at my orange bell peppers starting to ripen. They're huge too!


----------



## SFnone (Jul 27, 2022)

Ima give it to Gu, I've been smoking some Barn Burner, (from the old packs), and it is almost identical to Archive's Race Fuel, only way better. It's the same smell, but much louder, with better yields and a stronger high. Also was way cheaper. Those older packs definitely have some heaters in them.


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 29, 2022)

New packs ain’t bad either 
Thanks for the review!


----------



## ncryptd (Aug 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Anybody ever grown purple cake and purple crunch?
> View attachment 5169739View attachment 5169740


I'm on day 28 with a Purple Cake (along with GG & Dawg Biscuits). Strong plant; flowering latency was higher than her sisters...a big stretcher there towards the end of an almost ~3 week window. I was getting terrified she was going to grow me out, lol. Good plant overall thus far. Just in the past couple of days some nice trichome development is starting to kick in...


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 1, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> I'm on day 28 with a Purple Cake (along with GG & Dawg Biscuits). Strong plant; flowering latency was higher than her sisters...a big stretcher there towards the end of an almost ~3 week window. I was getting terrified she was going to grow me out, lol. Good plant overall thus far. Just in the past couple of days some nice trichome development is starting to kick in...
> 
> View attachment 5173403


Nice. Ya those turn into baseball bat size buds. I have it tied up right now. I woke up today and the buds were starting to fall over gotta get some stakes.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 1, 2022)

I ain’t gonna lie I have yet to get any green point gg seeds to germ, s1 nor sticky iky everything else smooth sailing


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 1, 2022)

Purple cake


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 1, 2022)

Purple crunch turning purple


----------



## ncryptd (Aug 1, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> Purple cake
> View attachment 5173416


Looks amazing! Good work


----------



## ncryptd (Aug 1, 2022)

Dawg Biscuits has been the surprise star of my Greenpoint run. She started out sort of "meh" but around mid-veg came on like a freight train and hasn't stopped since. Day 28 post-transition and she's now the star of the show; sporting some healthy colas and resin already. The pistils are taking on amber-ish coloration and she just seems pretty badass all around. If this is any indication of what's to come - thank you Greenpoint; this is going to rock!


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 1, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> Dawg Biscuits has been the surprise star of my Greenpoint run. She started out sort of "meh" but around mid-veg came on like a freight train and hasn't stopped since. Day 28 post-transition and she's now the star of the show; sporting some healthy colas and resin already. The pistils are taking on amber-ish coloration and she just seems pretty badass all around. If this is any indication of what's to come - thank you Greenpoint; this is going to rock!
> 
> View attachment 5173558


Gonna pop mine next run


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 2, 2022)

Ay that purple cake did stretch like a mf. I thought that bitch was gonna hit the ceiling when I flipped.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 2, 2022)

ncryptd said:


> I'm on day 28 with a Purple Cake (along with GG & Dawg Biscuits). Strong plant; flowering latency was higher than her sisters...a big stretcher there towards the end of an almost ~3 week window. I was getting terrified she was going to grow me out, lol. Good plant overall thus far. Just in the past couple of days some nice trichome development is starting to kick in...
> 
> View attachment 5173403


Ya you're gonna be happy with that. Every one of thise branches is gonna be one big cola. Because of how much it stretched and the far distance between nodes I didnt think they'd stack enough to form one big cola... But they did


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 2, 2022)

Purple crunch may not be as high a yeilder but she looks great. Idk still stacking maybe not as far along.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 2, 2022)

This Bruce banger plant is my winner so far. Got big fast and I can smell it pulling down my street Lol
Strawberry diesel x OG kush


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 2, 2022)

I know I know I got buds falling all over, Im brainstorming on what to do. I'm happy though, getting a decent yield out of all of them. they're already pretty big and have almost a month left still. But what matters most? Quality. And I'm seeing it. Especially through my scope. Trichomes on trichomes.


----------



## ncryptd (Aug 2, 2022)

7L!fTeD24 said:


> This Bruce banger plant is my winner so far. Got big fast and I can smell it pulling down my street Lol
> Strawberry diesel x OG kush
> View attachment 5173709


Very nice; love the super healthy green leaves. That's a happy plant for sure


----------



## santacruztodd (Aug 4, 2022)

This is a cookie crunch mom and purple Mac dad. Had some pollen from the purple Mac and said what the hell, but it appears to be more cookie crunch leaning. Stretch phase 25 gallon let’s see what she’ll do.


----------



## splakow (Aug 14, 2022)

Hey fellas found a old pack of cowboy cookies from 2019. What's u guys opinion on this strain. Should I run her?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 14, 2022)

splakow said:


> Hey fellas found a old pack of cowboy cookies from 2019. What's u guys opinion on this strain. Should I run her?


I would run them. More than likely to find a gem in there with a strong funk.


----------



## splakow (Aug 14, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> I would run them. More than likely to find a gem in there with a strong funk.


Have u ever ran her? What should I expect?


----------



## Giggsy70 (Aug 14, 2022)

splakow said:


> Have u ever ran her? What should I expect?


No I have not.I believe when it first dropped there was a few that did. With some digging you can probably find pics and threads.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 14, 2022)

I ran them found two pheno keeper’s both were gassy pine danky but one was taller turned almost completely black the other short and purple and that was from half a pack lost them to demon mites


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 14, 2022)

Here’s a couple of the taller ones


----------



## splakow (Aug 14, 2022)

Is that cowboy cookies?


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 14, 2022)

Yes it is


----------



## splakow (Aug 15, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Yes it is


Those are awesome. How was the flavor, high, and nose on her?


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 15, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> I ran them found two pheno keeper’s both were gassy pine danky but one was taller turned almost completely black the other short and purple and that was from half a pack lost them to demon mites


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 15, 2022)

good sativa high,smell same as flavor


----------



## hillbill (Aug 16, 2022)

I still have old 7 Knight Ryder beans, gonna have to make some Bean Soupsoon.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

splakow said:


> Hey fellas found a old pack of cowboy cookies from 2019. What's u guys opinion on this strain. Should I run her?


Yessir


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Really happy with the way the purple crunch and purple cake are coming out. Buds are rock hard. Literally feel like rocks. Super chunky, smell amazing, look beautiful, and trichomes are huge and look like they're about to burst and are clouding up as we speak.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Purple crunch and purple cake behind it. Both finishing up nicely. Pound size plants.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 16, 2022)

Bruce banger came down yesterday at mostly cloudy with a few Amber's. Buds the size of my arm.


----------



## splakow (Aug 16, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Here’s a couple of the taller ones View attachment 5180990View attachment 5180991View attachment 5180992


Out of these two phenos which one brought the pain or would u consider the keeper


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2022)

Wow those Greenpoint Reverse Auctions are pretty rad. Scored some Black Banana Chem beans.. regs for $35-ish a pack. If I would have waited, they could have even been lower.. but I'm a little impatient and I'm happy to support Greenpoint and Gu anyway. After ordering I actually recieved an email from Gu.. he's an old forum buddy of mine from over a decade or so ago.. was a nice personal touch. I'm so happy to see his company thriving.

When other Breeders are out there trying to sell $200 packs, that price point is a little offensive IMO, considering a single mature plant can make hundreds or even over 1000 seeds. 

I'm really supportive of Bodhi too who has strived to get packs in the $50- price range and is known for high quality genetics and has never price gouged the community as long as I've known of him since back in the mid-2000's.

Greenpoint is doing something Bodhi doesn't do.. make fems. Even tho I prefer regs myself, it's good to see they're making both varieties at a great price point and that he's using quality genetics. 

I really want the Cake n Chem, Copper Chem, and Stardawg F2s.. you all have some nice bud blast photos in here.. I hope to have some to share with y'all soon. Can't wait for these Black Banana Chem seeds to get here.


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 16, 2022)

Bodhi makes fems


----------



## MonsterDrank (Aug 16, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Bodhi makes fems


Maybe you're thinking of Green Bodhi. Similar name but thats a completely different breeder.

I'm talking about Bodhiseeds. The original OG Bodhi who's known for his Appalachian crosses.. the creator of Snowlotus, Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG.. 88G13HP creations like Black Triangle and also Strawberry Milk & Wookie. He makes regs. I've never seen a female seed pack for sale from Bodhi.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 16, 2022)

Love my cookies n chem


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 16, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Maybe you're thinking of Green Bodhi. Similar name but thats a completely different breeder.
> 
> I'm talking about Bodhiseeds. The original OG Bodhi who's known for his Appalachian crosses.. the creator of Snowlotus, Sunshine Daydream, Goji OG.. 88G13HP creations like Black Triangle and also Strawberry Milk & Wookie. He makes regs. I've never seen a female seed pack for sale from Bodhi.


Nope you’re right I’m thinking of stray fox, sorry


----------



## splakow (Aug 16, 2022)

Flash63 said:


> View attachment 5182329


Damn that looks good


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 16, 2022)

splakow said:


> Damn that looks good


I love the taste…its full bodied doughy funk with a strong high.


----------



## Jnrx71 (Aug 17, 2022)

My bush grown clones coming along steady as they grow. These are some of the largest clones I've ever been able to grow. If not the very largest


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 17, 2022)

MonsterDrank said:


> Wow those Greenpoint Reverse Auctions are pretty rad. Scored some Black Banana Chem beans.. regs for $35-ish a pack. If I would have waited, they could have even been lower.. but I'm a little impatient and I'm happy to support Greenpoint and Gu anyway. After ordering I actually recieved an email from Gu.. he's an old forum buddy of mine from over a decade or so ago.. was a nice personal touch. I'm so happy to see his company thriving.
> 
> When other Breeders are out there trying to sell $200 packs, that price point is a little offensive IMO, considering a single mature plant can make hundreds or even over 1000 seeds.
> 
> ...


Stack your codes. Just not the site wide code. You’ve been missing out dude if your paying 35 a pack. After coupons and reverse auction. Or even if I use site wide coupon and my discounts. I still pay around 25. I just got some z dawgs the other day for 14 dollars lol. I forget what it was yesterday. But something was down to 18 bucks. Before coupons. And gu takes that shit away so take advantage while it’s around. He just brought it back. Not even a week. And packs are stackable too. Unless that was a loop and he take that away. Someone just fucking ride out like a champ with 35 packs for 227 bucks.


----------



## splakow (Aug 17, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Stack your codes. Just not the site wide code. You’ve been missing out dude if your paying 35 a pack. After coupons and reverse auction. Or even if I use site wide coupon and my discounts. I still pay around 25. I just got some z dawgs the other day for 14 dollars lol. I forget what it was yesterday. But something was down to 18 bucks. Before coupons. And gu takes that shit away so take advantage while it’s around. He just brought it back. Not even a week. And packs are stackable too. Unless that was a loop and he take that away. Someone just fucking ride out like a champ with 35 packs for 227 bucks.


Back in the day I scored 3 packs of eaglescout for $9 in total


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 17, 2022)

Got tired of seeing top dawgs stardawg prices, so I got the f2s from green point for 60$ and almost snagged the animal star cookies for 25$. Those auctions make me come back, incredibly quick shipping now too seems like


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 17, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Got tired of seeing top dawgs stardawg prices, so I got the f2s from green point for 60$ and almost snagged the animal star cookies for 25$. Those auctions make me come back, incredibly quick shipping now too seems like


Well now you can pay for shipping and get overnighted. If it was urgent. Can’t think of a reason to overnight seeds. But it’s definitely an amazing option.


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 18, 2022)

I paid $30 for a pack of purple crunch fems. I only about 4 grows under my belt of various strains but so far i really like this one the most.
Purple punch x do si dos


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 18, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Well now you can pay for shipping and get overnighted. If it was urgent. Can’t think of a reason to overnight seeds. But it’s definitely an amazing option.


I took the cheap version and it was still sent out same day with tracking!


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 18, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> I took the cheap version and it was still sent out same day with tracking!


Exactly


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2022)

Never saw this thread, I ordered dubstep.. delivery should be today.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2022)

Didn't even see the discount code, could have saved 30 bucks


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 20, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Never saw this thread, I ordered dubstep.. delivery should be today.


Back in its hay day this thread was hands down most popular thread and was even stickied at top of page.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Back in its hay day this thread was hands down most popular thread and was even stickied at top of page.



Whats the verdict? Is greenpoint solid?


----------



## 7L!fTeD24 (Aug 20, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Whats the verdict? Is greenpoint solid?


Well this is my first time buying seeds from them. I bought two six packs of feminized seeds a total of 12 seeds. I planted 2 seeds one from each and they're both fire. That's all I know


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Whats the verdict? Is greenpoint solid?


 Price to quality of genetics is hella fucking worth it. I mean. The hundreds of people on the discord can’t be lying to themselves when they smoke and all say they think they’re crop is fire.


----------



## Corso312 (Aug 20, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Price to quality of genetics is hella fucking worth it. I mean. The hundreds of people on the discord can’t be lying to themselves when they smoke and all say they think they’re crop is fire.


Cool.. I don't really care about price. I only care about quality. Even an " expensive" bean is 50 dollars.. you turn that fifty in 10 lbs or more if ya wish..nothing on the planet gets a better ROI in my opinion.. unless you get lucky AF with some crypto.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Cool.. I don't really care about price. I only care about quality. Even an " expensive" bean is 50 dollars.. you turn that fifty in 10 lbs or more if ya wish..nothing on the planet gets a better ROI in my opinion.. unless you get lucky AF with some crypto.


A lotta people don’t think that way. But once you harvest something YOU would buy. Then seed prices start to become less of an issue.
But I’m still capped at 100 bucks a pack. I feel like that’s fair.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 20, 2022)

Well. Let me re trace that. Cause I’m a collector on top of things. But that’s another story for a different community.


----------



## hillbill (Aug 20, 2022)

The old regular Stardawg crosses are mostly really good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Whats the verdict? Is greenpoint solid?


The older stardawg crosses have all been bomb. I don't have any experience with anything post Heisen working with greenpoint. Seems hit or miss with their fem crosses.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 21, 2022)

I've completely rebuilt my grow room. New lights, tent, bigger fabric pots (3g to 10g) and larger SIP buckets, new no-till soil, timers, and fans. I think it's paying off, as this is the first time I've ever grown buds too big for the branches to support.

If anyone sees anything I need or could be doing better, I'd appreciate any advice.

I'll start by saying I screwed up early in flower. My room is a decent drive to get to, so I visit once a week. My new light came in one week after I flipped to 12/12, and I accidentally never plugged the light into the timer. For the second week, the light was on 24/0. I was sure I screwed things up, but I see no ill effects from it.

My new buckets


These pics are week 8 of flower (including the week of 24/0).

Citron


Daiquiri




Grape Jelly



The tent


----------



## K&A kid (Aug 21, 2022)

This is guard dawg star dawg, best of a 3 pack selection from an earlier release maybe six years back. Smells like a mix of kerosene and nail polish remover, the nose on this one’s a solid10 , potency at about a 9. Still getting requests, so it stays in rotation while the so called hype elites come and go… The most satisfying thing was that I was able to grab five packs for about a hundred bucks-LoL


----------



## Paddletail (Aug 21, 2022)

Psychographic said:


> I've completely rebuilt my grow room. New lights, tent, bigger fabric pots (3g to 10g) and larger SIP buckets, new no-till soil, timers, and fans. I think it's paying off, as this is the first time I've ever grown buds too big for the branches to support.
> 
> If anyone sees anything I need or could be doing better, I'd appreciate any advice.
> 
> ...


First thing I would do different is check pics for address before posting but I don't post any pics because of where I live.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 21, 2022)

lol. oh man.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2022)

Psychographic said:


> I've completely rebuilt my grow room. New lights, tent, bigger fabric pots (3g to 10g) and larger SIP buckets, new no-till soil, timers, and fans. I think it's paying off, as this is the first time I've ever grown buds too big for the branches to support.
> 
> If anyone sees anything I need or could be doing better, I'd appreciate any advice.
> 
> ...


Bro that top pic has a box with your name and address. Might want to delete it ot have a mod delete it.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 21, 2022)

Look close, that's the return address, I deleted my address from the pic.


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 21, 2022)

Psychographic said:


> Look close, that's the return address, I deleted my address from the pic.


lol, J Shaw is super pissed right now.


----------



## Psychographic (Aug 21, 2022)

Seeing as this was a product I purchased from his website, I doubt he cares if his address is on a random picture.


Happy now?


----------



## elephantSea (Aug 21, 2022)

Psychographic said:


> Seeing as this was a product I purchased from his website, I doubt he cares if his address is on a random picture.
> 
> 
> Happy now?


no, I think you better write J Shaw a letter apologizing for the agents now coming to his p.o. box.

ARE YOU HAPPY NOW?!?

lol


----------



## sunni (Aug 22, 2022)

Psychographic said:


> Seeing as this was a product I purchased from his website, I doubt he cares if his address is on a random picture.
> 
> 
> Happy now?


i think he was trying to be helpful to you , and ensure youre safe no need to be snippy


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 22, 2022)

Coming down tomorrow


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 23, 2022)

I just took down a tombstone and it turned out to be rlly good, I threw her clone away early cause I thought it was a trash plant....Now I might try to reveg her....Shes like triangle kush on steroids


----------



## kwigybo88 (Aug 23, 2022)

All regs are 25 bux rn with DAWG discount code.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 28, 2022)

dakilla187 said:


> I just took down a tombstone and it turned out to be rlly good, I threw her clone away early cause I thought it was a trash plant....Now I might try to reveg her....Shes like triangle kush on steroids


I was looking at that Tombstone, I may have to try it..


----------



## blueberryrose (Aug 28, 2022)

This Stardawg I put out back is getting truly monstrous. 

It even dwarfs my heirloom sauce tomatoes (visible to the left in the photo) that are normally the biggest plants in my garden. Praying for a lot of warm sunny days this September!!


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 28, 2022)

Corso312 said:


> Whats the verdict? Is greenpoint solid?


A buddy and myself are about to go in on an order of some of their strains.. I sure hope they are as good as some of the reviews Im hearing. 

We are thinking about getting 
Tombstone
Tomahawk
Gooey Glue
Dotz
Sundance Kid or Z-dawg "which would you choose". 

Im looking at the following but Im not sure yet 

City Slicker
Jelly Pie
Animal Star Cookie
Cookie Crunch

There are so many strains my old brain can't keep up.. If Greenpoint is legit we will pull the trigger on the order this week.. I will research a bit more but Im liking what Im seeing so far.


----------



## Flash63 (Aug 28, 2022)

I haven’t tried the feminized.. but all the older regular crosses have been excellent value for the money I still have a giant ziplock bag full..lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Aug 28, 2022)

All of the stardawg (at least the older packs is all I have) are heavy yielding I think I’m going to start my next run with one of my first gp run’s valley chem since they don’t make rain dance anymore


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Greenpoint is fine. 3-5 day shipping Or you can pay for overnight. Idk why. But you can. 

Go to their discord and look at every strain first hand and check out smoke reports. You’ll change your mind fast. Not to mention to huge community you can trade seeds with left and right. Plus testing if your in the right spot at the right time. Credit cards and cash app accepted makes orders way to simple.
Collecting paradise really


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

Buddy and I ordered some Greenpoint strains today for the next run. Hopefully they run well, if so we will get more. 

Dotz
Z-Dawg
Tombstone
Tomahawk
Gooey Glue


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 29, 2022)

I mean you still have to weed through the trash but i have not had a hard time finding keepers


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Buddy and I ordered some Greenpoint strains today for the next run. Hopefully they run well, if so we will get more.
> 
> Dotz
> Z-Dawg
> ...


Gooey glue is going to herm. I was one of a few testers and all of us hermed. Some worse than others. Mine hermed least actually. I shoulda warned you on that. But it reaks of crushed pine. Didn nut up enough to cull. Just pulled the male site off with 0 problems.

Z dawg
Tomahawk
Tombstone
all one seed for me. Fire from the jump. Well tombstone was a male first. Second was a girl. Z dawg first shot female.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Haven grown dotz. But they ran out fast as hell when it dropped. Like 2 weeks along with grape jelly

Nothing but phenomenal reviews.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up on that Gooey, I wont run it outdoors next year.. 

If these others run stable I will be getting more.. City Slickers I was wanting to but I went with Z-Dawg instead on this run


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> Thanks for the heads up on that Gooey, I wont run it outdoors next year..
> 
> If these others run stable I will be getting more.. City Slickers I was wanting to but I went with Z-Dawg instead on this run


Good choice with Z dawg. Beautiful buds


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Gooey glue is going to herm. I was one of a few testers and all of us hermed. Some worse than others. Mine hermed least actually. I shoulda warned you on that.


If all the test results ended up with hermies I kind of wonder why it was even released..


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Gooey glue is going to herm. I was one of a few testers and all of us hermed. Some worse than others. Mine hermed least actually. I shoulda warned you on that. But it reaks of crushed pine. Didn nut up enough to cull. Just pulled the male site off with 0 problems.
> 
> Z dawg
> Tomahawk
> ...


 I haven’t heard of anyone’s testers all herming? A few have reported a sacs here and there. That’s a bummer. I have one going into flower in a few days. Do you have this documented on discord? Has to be from the glue side.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

aBowlOfWhat? said:


> I haven’t heard of anyone’s testers all herming? A few have reported a sacs here and there. That’s a bummer. I have one going into flower in a few days. Do you have this documented on discord? Has to be from the glue side.


Well tech speaking only one members hermed out to cull. But he cloned and those appear to show pure females. Everyone’s pointing fingers to the glue. Which like I said. I kept mine. And all of em are fine

And yes. My discord on gps is active and under the gooey glue tester channel as well my personal channel. I’m also testing purple gorilla cookies and double cookies punch. I seem to be the only DCP tester? Lol


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

You all making me nervous about this glue now... 

I can not afford hermies with how big I get my plants, it would be a total disaster


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> You all making me nervous about this glue now...
> 
> I can not afford hermies with how big I get my plants, it would be a total disaster


Gg4 was made from herm. Your gonna have that risk no matter what. Essp since heisen used the original clone


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

yeah I get that, Ive ran it before with no herms so Im hoping I can do it again


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

I just learned about GU and Heisenbeans, but their clone collections seems to be pretty vast.. Id like to see more regulars on their menu, with another proven male. I don't like running fems, that Gooey Glue is one my buddy will run, I'll just observe his run of that strain.. The Tomahawk Ill set up to run her outdoors next year.. She should be massive with those chem influences in there as well..


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> yeah I get that, Ive ran it before with no herms so Im hoping I can do it again


It smells amazing. That’s for sure. Beautiful pine/classic kush. I’m only about 4 weeks in.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> All of the stardawg (at least the older packs is all I have) are heavy yielding I think I’m going to start my next run with one of my first gp run’s valley chem since they don’t make rain dance anymore


I've got grip of gps seeds from the wild west series. I've ran copper chem, raindance and gunslinger. All super loud , greasy and easy to grow. I haven't run any of that stuff in a couple years but plan on it this winter.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> I've got grip of gps seeds from the wild west series. I've ran copper chem, raindance and gunslinger. All super loud , greasy and easy to grow. I haven't run any of that stuff in a couple years but plan on it this winter.


Those strains right there is why I grabbed the last couple drops completely. Rain dance and gunslinger gone. Cooper chem might be now to. I grabbed tombstone. That’s prolly at the end


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 29, 2022)

That Tombstone was one of the reasons me and buddy even decided to get their gear in the first place.. That one and Dotz.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 29, 2022)

DrOgkush said:


> Those strains right there is why I grabbed the last couple drops completely. Rain dance and gunslinger gone. Cooper chem might be now to. I grabbed tombstone. That’s prolly at the end


All my packs are a good 4 years old and were bought one winter of reverse drops. Easy to catch a pack for $20 then. I can't remember what I've got, but I must have 5 or 6 more strains on top of the 3 I listed.


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 29, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> All my packs are a good 4 years old and were bought one winter of reverse drops. Easy to catch a pack for $20 then. I can't remember what I've got, but I must have 5 or 6 more strains on top of the 3 I listed.


Gu dropped prices to 20-30 bucks. Plus codes or RA. You can get packs at 10-15 bucks. My record is 16. But iv never paid more than 21 a pack. I prolly order a pack a day or every other day. I got a problem lmao

Edit.
some cat from the discord actually scored like 12 packs at 6 dollars a piece. Nice haul


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Aug 29, 2022)

Playk328 said:


> You all making me nervous about this glue now...
> 
> I can not afford hermies with how big I get my plants, it would be a total disaster



Full on herm, yeah get her out; however if a few sacs pop up it ain’t a big deal. Frankly, it happens to some of the best of the best cuts. Cherry pie, cookies, glue, chems, etc etc they all do it. Dank is dank. Might be an environmental thing too.


----------



## natureboygrower (Aug 30, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> All my packs are a good 4 years old and were bought one winter of reverse drops. Easy to catch a pack for $20 then. I can't remember what I've got, but I must have 5 or 6 more strains on top of the 3 I listed.


This is what I've got. Any suggestions appreciated


----------



## DrOgkush (Aug 30, 2022)

Can’t go wrong with Cali cannon ever


----------



## hillbill (Aug 30, 2022)

I have 2 sets of F2s and still some Greenpoint California Cannon still in the pack.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2022)

I love some good Tahoe OG.. This California Cannon reminds me of an old strain I ran years ago that I dubbed the Chemhoes.. It was a Tahoe OG x 91 Chem.. I loved that strain, I lost her when I had to take a trip and didn't have reliable hands to take care of her while I was away.


----------



## Playk328 (Aug 30, 2022)

I may try to get that strain while I can, maybe bring back some old memories.


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 1, 2022)

We just picked up a couple of packs of the Western Grail for 18 bux.. Cant wait to see if Larry runs as good as he shoots!


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 1, 2022)

This reverse auction is bad for me and a buddy of mine, we are seed junkies and this is going to piss off the wives.

Im still in hot water over my outdoor expansion lol..


----------



## Fallguy111 (Sep 2, 2022)

40% off sale this weekend, I ordered 3 packs for $70


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 2, 2022)

Fallguy111 said:


> 40% off sale this weekend, I ordered 3 packs for $70


I was just talking to my buddy about if we should pick up more packs while they are 40% off.. 

We already got a few this week already.. 

Western Grail
Dotz
Tombstone
Tomahawk
Z-Dawg
Gooey Glue

Thinking about picking up a few more..


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 2, 2022)

UGH! Look what the storm did to my Stardawg f2 
we're going to try to prop it back up somehow, I have to go buy stakes, arrghh!


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 6, 2022)

We staked her back up!


----------



## DrHill (Sep 7, 2022)

Been following this thread for a few days and seeing great things. Picked up a pack of Tomahawk and Double Cookie Punch.
Hoping I find some heat. connoisseur level


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Sep 7, 2022)

Critterz


----------



## santacruztodd (Sep 16, 2022)

Cookie crunch crossed with Purple mac


----------



## Playk328 (Sep 16, 2022)

Next run


----------



## FluffsTravels (Sep 17, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> This is what I've got. Any suggestions appreciated


Jelly Pie and Copper Chem have produced some banger keepers for me. I own but haven't started a lot of those crosses you own. I've never had a problem with any Stardawg crosses. Always produces some winners.


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 23, 2022)

finally got some sun, time for a few pics




2 more weeks and then I fear the cold nights will start. This Stardawg f2 cut I found has a nice citrus/gassy/rubber scent. Sweet. The smoke from my indoor tester, now several months cured, is AMAZING.


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 27, 2022)

Animal cookie s1 2 1/2 weeks smells like earthy cinnamon soft doughyness and sweet


----------



## blueberryrose (Sep 27, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Animal cookie s1 2 1/2 weeks smells like earthy cinnamon soft doughyness and sweet View attachment 5204083View attachment 5204084View attachment 5204085View attachment 5204086


wow they look like they're further along than just 2 and a half weeks!


----------



## tkufoS (Sep 27, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> wow they look like they're further along than just 2 and a half weeks!


He might be counting from first sign of flowering..j/s. They appear to be older than said 2 and 1/2 weeks


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 27, 2022)

Yep first flower and actually 3 weeks today now


----------



## Cboat38 (Sep 28, 2022)

Oops had her mixed up she’s close to 4 weeks


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 6, 2022)

And her she is 5 weeks and a couple days starting to smell sweet and gassy, my plan was to post every two weeks but she’s changed dramatically over a weeks time


----------



## blueberryrose (Oct 9, 2022)

just a small part of the bounty,Stardawg f2 that I did out back this year. Caught her just before too many frosty nights would have ruined er. Wish I could have had another week in the sun.
@thenotsoesoteric thanks for the tip on transplanting her directly into the native terroire by cutting the bottom off the bag. She took off like crazy and now in harvest smells amazing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 9, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> just a small part of the bounty,Stardawg f2 that I did out back this year. Caught her just before too many frosty nights would have ruined er. Wish I could have had another week in the sun.
> @thenotsoesoteric thanks for the tip on transplanting her directly into the native terroire by cutting the bottom off the bag. She took off like crazy and now in harvest smells amazing.View attachment 5210367


Glad it worked well! Awesome you got plenty of bud. Cheers


----------



## Cboat38 (Oct 25, 2022)

Animal cookies s1 7 1/2 weeks, smells dank sweet gassy almost wedding cake like


----------



## Raymond Knight (Nov 11, 2022)

I grabbed a pack of Topanga Cookies fem, starting my run now, I cant wait to see if I get a stable one I never ran this gear yet but am excited to.


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 11, 2022)

Animal cookies s1 ten weeks (from first flower) tomorrow, sweet gassyness gonna give her another then chop


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 11, 2022)

Feminized "Midnight snacks" Tiny little seeds so feeling good so far. Organic grow planned for them using a mixture of soils and a few amendments.


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 11, 2022)

What up everyone !

just found some old school gp packs!

bridezilla
Wedding cake s1
Purple Mac 
Oil slick
Gorilla OG kush
East coast stardawg
Purple cake 

time to start up the machine again !!


----------



## Cboat38 (Nov 12, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> What up everyone !
> 
> just found some old school gp packs!
> 
> ...


Damn you got some heat in there


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 12, 2022)

Elsembrador said:


> What up everyone !
> 
> just found some old school gp packs!
> 
> ...


Those bridezillas and wedding cake s1s are golden. So are the Corey S1s he made, still on the hunt for some more of those


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 12, 2022)

Cboat38 said:


> Damn you got some heat in there


Yep I been saving them to run clones only I want to hold those forever they are bomb


----------



## Elsembrador (Nov 12, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Those bridezillas and wedding cake s1s are golden. So are the Corey S1s he made, still on the hunt for some more of those


I’ll drop it here when I have some cuttings


----------



## LowRange (Nov 12, 2022)

Just a bit of GP porn, i'm running Purple Chem, Bodega Bubblegum, Double Dip, Purple Chem 4 and Cookies Kush. This is the 4x4



And these in the 5x5 which are a bit further along and are a month since flip.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 13, 2022)

Anyone run his glue s1


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Nov 13, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Anyone run his glue s1


Yes, they’re the same as every s1…hit or miss. But the GG4 was one of them IMO with a few others that were producing nice progeny similar to the clone.


----------



## kod42 (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone ran the holy smoke yet? Or running it now just picked a pack up and some of the ice cream punch for my next run


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm running the Dotz right now, they are still babies..


----------



## kod42 (Nov 17, 2022)

HippieFarmer420 said:


> I'm running the Dotz right now, they are still babies..


Awesome I definitely want to try and get that before it's gone. Looks awesome if you have a thread for it I'll definitely watch it grow


----------



## HippieFarmer420 (Nov 17, 2022)

kod42 said:


> Awesome I definitely want to try and get that before it's gone. Looks awesome if you have a thread for it I'll definitely watch it grow


I do, it's on here as well, just started them


----------



## kod42 (Nov 17, 2022)

HippieFarmer420 said:


> I do, it's on here as well, just started them


Awesome I will watch them grow


----------



## LowRange (Nov 19, 2022)

Greenpoint 50% off sitewide with coupon *BLACK*

Some really great deals, this lot come to $161 so $3.83 per seed which imho is a solid deal.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Nov 19, 2022)

lol guy raised prices about a week ago to do a big "discount"...... unreal ppl still fall for his shady BS


----------



## slacker140 (Nov 19, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> lol guy raised prices about a week ago to do a big "discount"...... unreal ppl still fall for his shady BS


His prices are always changing. Reverse auctions are the only deals I look at sometimes.


----------



## VirtualHerd (Nov 19, 2022)

The more popular items on reverse auction have a reserve and simply reset regardless if purchased. Maybe he start throwing in some Kohls cash..... 
Guy depends on suckers and newbs to stay in business.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Nov 19, 2022)

Popped three Midnight Snack seeds the first week of the month.


----------



## LowRange (Nov 19, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> lol guy raised prices about a week ago to do a big "discount"...... unreal ppl still fall for his shady BS


I read somewhere on the site the prices change depending on the availability of a strain, less seeds in stock the price goes up and the more seeds it goes down. But either way i couldn't care less what something cost a week ago, or a month ago i only care if something is a good deal today.

For example this is the GP Purple Chem i'm growing now, and for $16 for 6 seeds i think it's exceptional value at only $2.66 a bean. Dont know how anyone can say it's not a solid buy but i'm happy and that's all that matters.


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 20, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> The more popular items on reverse auction have a reserve and simply reset regardless if purchased. Maybe he start throwing in some Kohls cash.....
> Guy depends on suckers and newbs to stay in business.


100% false. There’s no reserve. Seeds go to zero if no one buys. This guys probably isn’t a great source of info on Greenpoint Seeds


----------



## Gu~ (Nov 20, 2022)

LowRange said:


> I read somewhere on the site the prices change depending on the availability of a strain, less seeds in stock the price goes up and the more seeds it goes down. But either way i couldn't care less what something cost a week ago, or a month ago i only care if something is a good deal today.
> 
> For example this is the GP Purple Chem i'm growing now, and for $16 for 6 seeds i think it's exceptional value at only $2.66 a bean. Dont know how anyone can say it's not a solid buy but i'm happy and that's all that matters.
> 
> View attachment 5228496


100% correct and also a great perspective


----------



## kod42 (Nov 20, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> The more popular items on reverse auction have a reserve and simply reset regardless if purchased. Maybe he start throwing in some Kohls cash.....
> Guy depends on suckers and newbs to stay in business.


You just gotta buy it first lol then use the 50% off code and there you go a little bit cheaper you still gotta pay for shipping but that's only 5$


----------



## BigGpops (Nov 20, 2022)

GreenPoint got some good beans, good service, if ya have a problem they will fix it, did for me every time, even after a year


----------



## MannyPacs (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm not a huge gp fan but 50% off some of those cheaper packs is a great deal. Wish some of the other breeders would follow suit to sell some of their older stock but good job on gp for providing a cheaper quality option. Could get a couple packs of the cheaper packs for under $20+shipping. Can't shade that


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 20, 2022)

Have anyone grow out woke smoke or Icky sticky???


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 20, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Greenpoint 50% off sitewide with coupon *BLACK*
> 
> Some really great deals, this lot come to $161 so $3.83 per seed which imho is a solid deal.
> 
> View attachment 5228459


that’s a pretty good deal man. Once you’ve been around awhile, you’ll learn how to shop the site for even better deals. Bought 116 seeds this month @ $1.51 per seed!


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 20, 2022)

VirtualHerd said:


> The more popular items on reverse auction have a reserve and simply reset regardless if purchased. Maybe he start throwing in some Kohls cash.....
> Guy depends on suckers and newbs to stay in business.


Idk man, def not a sucker or newb here bro, grown a lot of really nice flower from Greenpoint gear.


----------



## LowRange (Nov 21, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> that’s a pretty good deal man. Once you’ve been around awhile, you’ll learn how to shop the site for even better deals. Bought 116 seeds this month @ $1.51 per seed! View attachment 5228966View attachment 5228967


Awesome score mate, at that price it's impossible to say no. I've only grown cake & chem from that list, it was a great strain.


----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 22, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Awesome score mate, at that price it's impossible to say no. I've only grown cake & chem from that list, it was a great strain.


have to agree Cake N Chem was good to me too, made a really nice cross with it.

Here's _what's left_ of my outdoor Stardawg f2 plant from this year

The potency is something else. The natural sun truly does work magic.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Nov 27, 2022)

Woke smoke


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 27, 2022)

I’ve got 3 purple punch s1 above soil and growing. The first 4 seeds in the pack I tried to pop awhile ago one never opened and the others stalled out and never grew. Anyone run some recently?


----------



## evergreengardener (Nov 27, 2022)

bigbongloads said:


> I’ve got 3 purple punch s1 above soil and growing. The first 4 seeds in the pack I tried to pop awhile ago one never opened and the others stalled out and never grew. Anyone run some recently?


Ran two packs in the beginning of the year, flowered 9 of the 12. Found some great phenos, kept one around.


----------



## bigbongloads (Nov 27, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Ran two packs in the beginning of the year, flowered 9 of the 12. Found some great phenos, kept one around.


Right on did you find a mixture of gdp and Larry phenos or one more than the other?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> have to agree Cake N Chem was good to me too, made a really nice cross with it.
> 
> Here's _what's left_ of my outdoor Stardawg f2 plant from this year
> View attachment 5229439
> The potency is something else. The natural sun truly does work magic.


Boy that’s good to hear. Not sure there are any left of the f2s? Cake n Chem got real valuable, I should’ve snagged one at the cheaper prices week or so ago. Had great luck with the pack I ran, really good meds.


----------



## blueberryrose (Nov 28, 2022)

Bodyne said:


> Boy that’s good to hear. Not sure there are any left of the f2s? Cake n Chem got real valuable, I should’ve snagged one at the cheaper prices week or so ago. Had great luck with the pack I ran, really good meds.


I didn't see Stardawg f2 available. Mind you I have tons of f3's


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2022)

There not, and cake n chem went to 130 a pack. Lol. I snagged 2 packs of stardawg f2s and gonna hit some Corey s1s I have and make my own stardawg ix, 200 for topdawgs is too rich for my blood


----------



## Snowback (Nov 30, 2022)

Loving that the reverse actions are back. Bison Breath for $14, probably could have gone lower but was time for bed.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2022)

Gu~ said:


> 100% correct and also a great perspective


Does anyone know how long the cart "remembers" your order before the order is deleted? Has anyone here participated in multiple auctions over the course of, for example, a day, and just kept adding winning auctions to your cart without having to do a separate order each time?


----------



## kod42 (Dec 1, 2022)

If someone buys the item at reverse auction it automatically gets taken out of your cart and the price goes back up. Same with if it’s in your cart while the price changes also takes it out of your cart


Snowback said:


> Does anyone know how long the cart "remembers" your order before the order is deleted? Has anyone here participated in multiple auctions over the course of, for example, a day, and just kept adding winning auctions to your cart without having to do a separate order each time?


----------



## Snowback (Dec 1, 2022)

thanks.


----------



## kod42 (Dec 1, 2022)

Snowback said:


> thanks.


I tried doing the way you said when I first found GPS, I learned the hard way lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2022)

Hmm... looks like the price of regs has doubled.

GU's gotta pay for the new web site...


----------



## Snowback (Dec 8, 2022)

The reverse action is really nice right now. All 3 choices start off at a low price and keep going down. I really hope they keep it in this style.
Anyone who reads this on Thursday morning and is interested in "Gelazzi", "Banana Punch", or "Texas Toasted", go check it out. You aren't going to pay more than 20 dollars.


----------



## LowRange (Dec 10, 2022)

25% OFF Code: *FALL2022*​


----------



## Nizza (Dec 10, 2022)

first pic is cake and chem, second is ghost town day 62 flip. The ghost town plant is massive!


----------



## Nizza (Dec 10, 2022)

What would you pick to grow if you had to choose one and why?


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 10, 2022)

Raindance because I miss her


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 10, 2022)

Gu~ said:


> Raindance because I miss her


Why did you discontinue her @Gu~ ?? I have a pack out back and I know where several are listed for sale online believe it or not. I would have kept that one in rotation.


----------



## LowRange (Dec 11, 2022)

Nizza said:


> What would you pick to grow if you had to choose one and why?
> View attachment 5236289


Awesome collection wow, it's going to be hard to choose one strain out of that lot. 

Unfortunately seems like my Black Friday order got caught in customs, i made 2 separate orders with different shipping speeds but they combined it in to one order. So it's all gone. Devastated.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 11, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Awesome collection wow, it's going to be hard to choose one strain out of that lot.
> 
> Unfortunately seems like my Black Friday order got caught in customs, i made 2 separate orders with different shipping speeds but they combined it in to one order. So it's all gone. Devastated.


I’m amazed anyone agrees to even ship to Australia anymore 
Sucks but too many get taken there


----------



## conor c (Dec 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m amazed anyone agrees to even ship to Australia anymore
> Sucks but too many get taken there


Some make it ok my mate just got some ugorg gear there in breeder packs so its maybe harder than average but not impossible so as they say where theres a will theres a way


----------



## LowRange (Dec 11, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I’m amazed anyone agrees to even ship to Australia anymore
> Sucks but too many get taken there


Yes true, it's a coin toss. I have one bank in the USA that gets through every time (already just got my BF order), and a couple of Greenpoint orders from 2021 which made it in breeder packs. Just have to roll with the punches i guess.

Anyhow here's my 2 favorite GP strains I'm running right now, few weeks to go. Double Dip, pictures don't do it justice it's way more black in person.



And the opposite a frosty white Purple Chem.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 11, 2022)

Nizza said:


> What would you pick to grow if you had to choose one and why?
> View attachment 5236289


Sundance Kid - because my friend who has grown several Green Point selections told me that it was his favorite smoke out of all of their varieties.


----------



## splakow (Dec 11, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Yes true, it's a coin toss. I have one bank in the USA that gets through every time (already just got my BF order), and a couple of Greenpoint orders from 2021 which made it in breeder packs. Just have to roll with the punches i guess.
> 
> Anyhow here's my 2 favorite GP strains I'm running right now, few weeks to go. Double Dip, pictures don't do it justice it's way more black in person.
> 
> ...


Dude that double dip is insane. How she smells and smoke?


----------



## LowRange (Dec 12, 2022)

splakow said:


> Dude that double dip is insane. How she smells and smoke?


Thanks mate i appreciate it, this is my second grow so i'm stoked with how well they turned out. I have 2 Double Dip plants and both share the same pheno, they have a cake/cookie smell with a hint of pine and fuel. The buds are very dense and hard and have a woody feel. Not sure how well it smokes she's still got maybe 2 weeks i think.

I'm also running Purple Chem #4, Bodega Bubblegum, Cookies & Chem and a few Purple Chem which have thrown different phenos.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 13, 2022)

Started these Midnight Snacks first week of November. Transplanted from 1 gallon poly to 5 gallon fabric bags little over a week ago. Thinking I need to flip soon. Any idea how much stretch I'll get? 2x4x7 tent is pretty full already canopy wise.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 13, 2022)

Started these Midnight Snacks first week of November. Transplanted from 1 gallon poly to 5 gallon fabric bags little over a week ago. Thinking I need to flip soon. Any idea how much stretch I'll get? 2x4x7 tent is pretty full already canopy wise.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Started these Midnight Snacks first week of November. Transplanted from 1 gallon poly to 5 gallon fabric bags little over a week ago. Thinking I need to flip soon. Any idea how much stretch I'll get? 2x4x7 tent is pretty full already canopy wise.


I’d flip now if you are flowering in that same space


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 13, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> I’d flip now if you are flowering in that same space


So I took your advice, hoping to buy me some time and headroom. Never dropped a grid on plants before, felt strange. That aside I went from a 32 inch high canopy down to a 23 inch one.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 13, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So I took your advice, hoping to buy me some time and headroom. Never dropped a grid on plants before, felt strange. That aside I went from a 32 inch high canopy down to a 23 inch one.


Looks good man. Watching closely, have a few midnight snack in veg myself. I’ve grown the blue dream cut and she’s a stretcher.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 15, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Looks good man. Watching closely, have a few midnight snack in veg myself. I’ve grown the blue dream cut and she’s a stretcher.


Growing under a screen is not something that makes life easier, but it is going to be fun watching the canopy fill in.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 16, 2022)

Gu~ said:


> Raindance because I miss her


Just broke thru the coco!! Wish me luck I hope it's a girl lol


----------



## kod42 (Dec 16, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Just broke thru the coco!! Wish me luck I hope it's a girl lolView attachment 5238310


Nice I got a few seeds germinating I can’t wait lol


----------



## Cboat38 (Dec 16, 2022)

Nizza said:


> Just broke thru the coco!! Wish me luck I hope it's a girl lolView attachment 5238310


Damn raindance was one of my first ever attempts at growing that and dream catcher, if memory is right I didn’t let them finish correctly


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Growing under a screen is not something that makes life easier, but it is going to be fun watching the canopy fill in.


growing under a screen isn’t for me. I went open room a year ago and that’s best for me.

mill be watching though they look great.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2022)

Entire catalog is on reverse auction this weekend.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 16, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> growing under a screen isn’t for me. I went open room a year ago and that’s best for me.
> 
> mill be watching though they look great.


If I had the space I'd do the same.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 16, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> If I had the space I'd do the same.


Even under the screen they are going for broke. 12/12 starts tomorrow and then the real work will begin trying to contain them.


----------



## splakow (Dec 16, 2022)

Hey have any of u guys ran any of greenpoints triangle kush crosses?


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2022)

splakow said:


> Hey have any of u guys ran any of greenpoints triangle kush crosses?


I ran the tk x animal cookies. Grew three plants some nice smoke, didn’t keep it around to many seeds to run.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 16, 2022)

splakow said:


> Hey have any of u guys ran any of greenpoints triangle kush crosses?


Few pics of one pheno I could find going through my threads


----------



## splakow (Dec 17, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> I ran the tk x animal cookies. Grew three plants some nice smoke, didn’t keep it around to many seeds to run.


How did she smoke? And I guess it wasn't worth keeping


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2022)

Just tossed a beautiful Greenpoint Sundae Batter out. Over 3 weeks of 12/12 and no sign at all of flowers. Not one. When I checked their website it said no plans to restock it so something was screwed with the strain.


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2022)

splakow said:


> How did she smoke? And I guess it wasn't worth keeping


Smoked great, I rarely keep any plant around. I like the variety of seed hunting


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Just tossed a beautiful Greenpoint Sundae Batter out. Over 3 weeks of 12/12 and no sign at all of flowers. Not one. When I checked their website it said no plans to restock it so something was screwed with the strain.


That sucks, I've got a pack of those waiting. You see any signs of it possibly being a male?


----------



## Hitch (Dec 17, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> When I checked their website it said no plans to restock it so something was screwed with the strain.


 They all say that for some reason.


----------



## Gu~ (Dec 17, 2022)

We’ve gotta sell though the seed we have before we make more. That’s it


----------



## evergreengardener (Dec 17, 2022)

Found a full blown male in my 5 midnight snack popped 6, one didn’t get transplanted do to slow growth ( I kill lots of seedlings don’t judge me) today while watering I noticed one midnight snack throwing balls at every node.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Found a full blown male in my 5 midnight snack popped 6, one didn’t get transplanted do to slow growth ( I kill lots of seedlings don’t judge me) today while watering I noticed one midnight snack throwing balls at every node.


That makes me nervous. Female seeds?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That makes me nervous. Female seeds? I'd be gutted, I spent real money buying GP female seeds. Recommended by another RIU community member.


----------



## slacker140 (Dec 17, 2022)

It's weird, the entire site is on reverse auction, but when it's only a couple strains on reverse auction the exact same strains will go much cheaper.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2022)

Gu~ said:


> We’ve gotta sell though the seed we have before we make more. That’s it


How come this thing was a dud then?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> That sucks, I've got a pack of those waiting. You see any signs of it possibly being a male?


Nope. No signs of anything. That’s why it went out into the snow after 3 weeks. 4 other strains flowering just fine.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Nope. No signs of anything. That’s why it went out into the snow after 3 weeks. 4 other strains flowering just fine.


Strange. Can a plant be a nothing sex?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 17, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Strange. Can a plant be a nothing sex?


Two of my plants are much thinner than the other. They remind me of males I've had in the past, fingers crossed I'm wrong. One I need to try to take a cutting off of. It's gorgeous, full, short and hella bushy.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> Strange. Can a plant be a nothing sex?


Apparently so. At least with this one. Feminized seeds. It might have eventually shown sex but at 3 weeks to see absolutely nothing I wasn’t to keep light over it and keep feeding it.


----------



## nxsov180db (Dec 18, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Apparently so. At least with this one. Feminized seeds. It might have eventually shown sex but at 3 weeks to see absolutely nothing I wasn’t to keep light over it and keep feeding it.


Maybe is was some rare Pheno expression that requires more of a dark period for flowering..


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2022)

evergreengardener said:


> Entire catalog is on reverse auction this weekend.


Finally snagged some Sundance Kid. Good price too.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 18, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Nope. No signs of anything. That’s why it went out into the snow after 3 weeks. 4 other strains flowering just fine.


I once had a GMO cross from that did that. I didn't keep it either. It was a freebie at least.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 18, 2022)

Snowback said:


> I once had a GMO cross from that did that. I didn't keep it either. It was a freebie at least.


And this pack was a gift from a friend. Might plant another to veg outdoors next Spring but not gambling indoors. The Midnight Snack is rocking. Good node spacing and early bud formation.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 18, 2022)

hotrodharley said:


> Apparently so. At least with this one. Feminized seeds. It might have eventually shown sex but at 3 weeks to see absolutely nothing I wasn’t to keep light over it and keep feeding it.


What type of growing medium do you use?


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 18, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> What type of growing medium do you use?


Pro Mix HP. Same routine I’ve used for years. Like I said 4 other strains are happily flowering as expected.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2022)

So this time last night I did some serious training on the ladies. They are two days into 12/12 Before and after pictures. Fingers still crossed these will all turn out to be the females they were sold as.. Midnight Snacks day 44 since germination. Dropped the screen on them Dec 13th, first time using one. 

Dec 13th 





Dec 18th





Dec 19th


----------



## blueberryrose (Dec 19, 2022)

farmingfisherman said:


> So this time last night I did some serious training on the ladies. They are two days into 12/12 Before and after pictures. Fingers still crossed these will all turn out to be the females they were sold as.. Midnight Snacks day 44 since germination. Dropped the screen on them Dec 13th, first time using one.
> 
> Dec 13th
> 
> ...


>first time screen
looks like you did a good job


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 19, 2022)

blueberryrose said:


> >first time screen
> looks like you did a good job


Thanks.


----------



## Talamanca (Dec 20, 2022)

Doc holiday 2 pheno F1


----------



## LowRange (Dec 21, 2022)

So an awesome greenpoint adventure. The Black Firday order i thought was caught in customs got through, no yellow tape or bad boy letter... Just awesome GP breeders packs... This has made my Christmas, i'm over the moon! The packs i ordered:



And the packs i already had:



Now some of the current plants which I'm slowly pulling down. These are a mix of Double Dip, Bodega Bubblegum, Purple Chem and Purple Chem #4.

The Bodega Bubblegum i got has no bubblegum or fruity flavors at all, it's like a straight up mix of gasoline and diesel. The smell was so intense it was hard to trim, the mouth and throat felt like i took a drink of gasoline. 





So far i've got about 10 piles like this one which have gone in to hangers to dry. The smell on these plants are amazing. Greenpoint are hard to beat when it comes to great affordable genetics.


----------



## Talamanca (Dec 21, 2022)

Talamanca said:


> Doc holiday 2 pheno F1 View attachment 5239896View attachment 5239897View attachment 5239899


If the seeds came to me easily, I would have a lot of things from greenpoint right now, but customs in my country became very difficult to cross in a matter of seeds. doc holiday, cackleberry , cookies and chem and garlix are the only packages that were able to enter. then I tried 2 more times to obtain more strains from this great bank and it was impossible. hence I was lucky to keep the genetics of doc holiday alive by crossing them, to obtain many seeds a few years ago, currently I am about to do the same with garlix and cookies and chem. selecting females. I currently have 4 garlix females and 3 cookies and chem. Too bad I couldn't do the same with cackleberry, I had a selected phenotype that was pure fanta orange, the most pleasant citrus flavor I've ever had on the palate. I lost it because of the police, who literally broke in to steal my plants. (another story). ~gu~ don't stop making regular seeds that the banks that offer them are already in danger of extinction.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 22, 2022)

Talamanca said:


> Doc holiday 2 pheno F1 View attachment 5239896View attachment 5239897View attachment 5239899


hmmmmm... the "maple"-colored fade on that looks quite nice.


----------



## Snowback (Dec 22, 2022)

LowRange said:


> Free seeds? Bah humbug why didn't i get free seeds for my pretty pictures. I paid for my seeds and all i got was over a pound of awesome bud.
> 
> Seriously though this was only my second grow, and the buds turned out better than the pictures most seed banks use to sell their seeds. Postage was super fast most banks refuse to ship to my country, and the seeds were cheap. So nothing to complain about from me. Actually scratch that, i'd love to see more fast flowering phenos from them that are done in 7-8 weeks instead of 9-10 like most their phenos.


Their shipping to me has always been pretty fast but this time it was crazy fast. Practically insta-shipping, and on a measly $17.50 order. I must have put in the order right at the perfect time.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 24, 2022)

Plants are starting to show a little sign of flower after 7 days.


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 25, 2022)

Gmoozy......My same cut still runnin years later...


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 26, 2022)

On the 9th day of 12/12 we finally have flowers. Still haven't defoliated other than their undercarriage and even that's seems a little bushy again.


----------



## BigGpops (Dec 27, 2022)

Talamanca said:


> Doc holiday 2 pheno F1 View attachment 5239896View attachment 5239897View attachment 5239899


Beautiful colors!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Dec 30, 2022)

Midnight Snacks Day 12 of flower. Mixture of organic soil and amendments.


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 5, 2023)

Gg4 6 weeks from first flower tomorrow, what can I say smells just like glue hopefully the smell translates


----------



## Cboat38 (Jan 5, 2023)

And bananimals loud fruity skunk 6 weeks tomorrow f.f


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 5:12 PM)

Damnit man. Daquari and Texas toasted had to get tossed today after only about 2 weeks in flower. Had banana looking deals on almost every node. Didn't want to risk losing my others or my others getting seeded. Now I have a purple crunch getting out in those 2s place and I'm nervous as hell about it. Kinda wondering if it's even worth all the effort. The 2 I had to toss had literally MINIMAL stress. Still shot bananas everywhere. I figured something weird was going on when they grew so tall and the internodal spacing was very big compared to all the plants surrounding it


----------



## kod42 (Friday at 5:54 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> Damnit man. Daquari and Texas toasted had to get tossed today after only about 2 weeks in flower. Had banana looking deals on almost every node. Didn't want to risk losing my others or my others getting seeded. Now I have a purple crunch getting out in those 2s place and I'm nervous as hell about it. Kinda wondering if it's even worth all the effort. The 2 I had to toss had literally MINIMAL stress. Still shot bananas everywhere. I figured something weird was going on when they grew so tall and the internodal spacing was very big compared to all the plants surrounding it


Welcome to RIU new member you should post that on their discord and tell them that. I’m not sure if that’s normal or not I have not seen anyone say that on there discord they would probably like the feedback so they know.


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 6:02 PM)

Thanks


----------



## MannyPacs (Friday at 6:46 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> Damnit man. Daquari and Texas toasted had to get tossed today after only about 2 weeks in flower. Had banana looking deals on almost every node. Didn't want to risk losing my others or my others getting seeded. Now I have a purple crunch getting out in those 2s place and I'm nervous as hell about it. Kinda wondering if it's even worth all the effort. The 2 I had to toss had literally MINIMAL stress. Still shot bananas everywhere. I figured something weird was going on when they grew so tall and the internodal spacing was very big compared to all the plants surrounding it


That sucks! Any pictures?


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 7:01 PM)

Yeah but not any close ups unfortunately. I kinda wish I would of just secluded and watched them for a bit longer cause the daiquiri smelled amazing and the spots I was thinking was herm spots may of not even been herms. They sure seemed like it to me tho the white hairs on bud sites had little deals in between them that looked like the top of a banana trying to poke out. The bottoms had nothing but what looked like a banana as well but the sites was very small still but Hold on and I'll show you the pic I got of them


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 7:04 PM)

highlighted the 2. Bottom is daiquiri top is Texas toasted


----------



## kod42 (Friday at 7:19 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> View attachment 5245782highlighted the 2. Bottom is daiquiri top is Texas toasted


I don’t see any buds yet. I’m not a 100% sure if nanners can grow without buds being present. I think you could have pulled the trigger a little early but I understand you were just trying to keep your other plants healthy


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 7:25 PM)

Yeah buds wasn't fully formed yet but there was bud sites with a few hairs in each. A few looked sus tho


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 7:28 PM)

Let me see if I can get a different pic of it


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 7:29 PM)

May of been to soon though to tell but it looked a bit fishy to me but I got another from sweet seeds doing the same thing. Could just be strange bud formation I suppose hahahaha


----------



## kod42 (Friday at 8:21 PM)

Yeah I do kinda see what you mean looks a little sus but the pictures are blurry so I can’t really tell but did they look anything like these pics but with white hairs and not orange?


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 8:23 PM)

These had a few but I believe those are female parts. The deals I'm speaking of was in the middle of a few bud spots and on the lowest points of the plant in the stem cracks


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 8:25 PM)

They had a few hairs on each side but looked like a rack of bananas trying to form. Especially if I pulled a leaf down and checked the crack of that even on the tops


----------



## kod42 (Friday at 8:30 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> They had a few hairs on each side but looked like a rack of bananas trying to form. Especially if I pulled a leaf down and checked the crack of that even on the tops


Okay yeah I’m not really sure then it does sound weird


----------



## Cjthegreat (Friday at 8:58 PM)

Yeah to late to save them now tho if they wasn't lol unfortunately that daquari really had a gasy smell coming off of it


----------



## kod42 (Saturday at 6:11 AM)

Cjthegreat said:


> Yeah to late to save them now tho if they wasn't lol unfortunately that daquari really had a gasy smell coming off of it


Yeah I’m growing a few gps seeds they smell super gassy while they are still baby’s too but smell so strong they aren’t even close to flower yet lol. It’s pretty awesome they also have some of the fattest looking indica leaves I’ve grown so far


----------



## Amos Otis (Saturday at 5:53 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> Yeah to late to save them now tho if they wasn't lol unfortunately that daquari really had a gasy smell coming off of it


If you weren't choked for space, what's the hurry? You put in at least 6 weeks - what's another 5 days?


----------



## farmingfisherman (Saturday at 6:59 PM)

Midnight Snacks Day 18 of 12/12


----------



## aBowlOfWhat? (Saturday at 8:02 PM)

Cjthegreat said:


> Damnit man. Daquari and Texas toasted had to get tossed today after only about 2 weeks in flower. Had banana looking deals on almost every node. Didn't want to risk losing my others or my others getting seeded. Now I have a purple crunch getting out in those 2s place and I'm nervous as hell about it. Kinda wondering if it's even worth all the effort. The 2 I had to toss had literally MINIMAL stress. Still shot bananas everywhere. I figured something weird was going on when they grew so tall and the internodal spacing was very big compared to all the plants surrounding it


 What do you mean by minimal stress? How can you be sure


----------



## Cboat38 (Yesterday at 8:14 PM)

I grew the ac s1s and this taller pheno of bananimals is definitely all banana og! straight up fruity pine trees 6 1/2 weeks from first flower


----------



## Cboat38 (Yesterday at 8:26 PM)

And dawg biscuits, I could tell from the seedling stage she going to be a beast and she did not disappoint. I bought dawg biscuits cause g.p’s stardawg is fuego so I expecting burnt rubber pine cone gas but this smells tropical with the burnt rubber smells good but not what I was expecting! Lol


----------

